#kubuntu 2006-02-20
<thompa> UFO: http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/ it will run on kubuntu i think
<thompa> !dvd
<ubotu> I guess dvd is DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<UFO> thompa: the site is down... have to see later... i thin i know what you are meaning... abit more eye candy :)
<thompa> UFO: its at freedesktop.org, link is not down just busy
<thompa> its the movie cube thingy http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/img/movie-cube.jpg
<wasp_ems> how can i access the network i am in so i can access other peoples files?
<thompa> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<blarion> How do you install flash for Konqueror?
<thompa> !flash
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<wasp_ems> how can i make a shortcut on my desktop of my network?
<UFO> thompa: looks very interesting, but i got ati which they report to have problem with :(
<Red_Herring> heh, im very immature
<Red_Herring> i made a command called woman
<Red_Herring> so man woman says:
<Red_Herring> No manual entry for woman
<Red_Herring> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<Red_Herring> :-P
<UFO> :)
<Red_Herring> making commands is so fun :-D
<UFO> If you find a manual for woman so could you send it to me?
<Red_Herring> sure thing ;-)
<thompa> is anyone using automatix?
<Red_Herring> thompa, nooooooooooo, dont use it!
<Red_Herring> its bad!
<thompa> thanks
<wasp_ems> can anyone help me on how i can access my network??????
<thompa> i tried it
<hyperactivecrond> wasp_ems: dhcp?
<thompa> it did some weird shit
<kkathman> thompa try EasyUbuntu instead
<Red_Herring> UFO, i was thinking we should make a package called therapy, that has commands like "Crap" and "DAMN KUBUNTU" so that they respond to it
<wasp_ems> hyperactivecrond: whas is that?
<thompa> last i checked easyubuntu was gone
<hyperactivecrond> wasp_ems: type sudo dhclient eth0 @ a shell prompt
<Red_Herring> just link it to fortune
<thompa> ill just do it all by hand (restricted formats)
<Red_Herring> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> thompa, use that ^
<thompa> !dvd
<ubotu> hmm... dvd is DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> see, seveas
<hyperactivecrond> !tell thompa about msgthebot
<thompa> i got it, thanks
<hyperactivecrond> !msgthebot
<hyperactivecrond> ah
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<dcwckd> has anyone  used helix-player on kubuntu
<dcwckd> !dvd
<ubotu> well, dvd is DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<thompa> i gotta go, thanks guys!
<hyperactivecrond> !tell dcwckd about msgthebot
<wasp_ems> hyperactivecrond: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping. this comes up
<hyperactivecrond> :\
<Red_Herring> ooo, oo, kubuntu should have a command called "basic-human-interaction" because that would be a very handy tool for the people who use it
<Red_Herring> :-P
<Red_Herring> dcwckd, why are you using helix-player?
<dcwckd> I want to for DVDs
<Red_Herring> !ogle
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dcwckd> kaffeine nor VLC, play menus right for me
<Red_Herring> try ogle or okle
<Red_Herring> okle
<Red_Herring> !okle
<ubotu> Red_Herring: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> if you have dvd-css installed, okle works great
<arrinmurr> vlc and kaffeine should work just fine too. works here anyway
<dcwckd> wait
<dcwckd> kaffeine with xine works nice
<dcwckd> gstreamer
<dcwckd> no go
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> gstreamer is still very developmental
<Red_Herring> i dont like it
<Red_Herring> but apparently .10 is great
<Red_Herring> so we will see...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hola
<Red_Herring> hi Tallia1Kubuntu
<dcwckd> whats okle?
<Red_Herring> did you catch my suggestions for extra terminal commands with dapper?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> which program is the best in linux for sound analisys/manipulation?
<Red_Herring> dcwckd, it is a kde dvd player
<Red_Herring> Tallia1Kubuntu, audacity
<dcwckd> apt-get install okle?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am using audacity  but it seems its analisys part is not very well done
<Red_Herring> !audacity
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Red_Herring> dcwckd, sure, go ahead
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i mean, the analisys consider only a spectrum and a spectrogram
<Red_Herring> dcwckd, you *do* have libdvdcss installed.. right?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like to see the things i saw in AMADEUS
<Red_Herring> awe man
<Red_Herring> amadeus?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Red_Herring> dcwckd, what happened?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is for MAC and i think for windows
<Red_Herring> dcwckd, you *do* have libdvdcss installed.. right?
<Red_Herring> try it with wine?
<dcwckd> yup
<dcwckd> trying okle now
<Red_Herring> nice
<dcwckd> brb
<arrinmurr> Tallia1Kubuntu: what version of audacity did you use?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the last in reps
<wasp_ems> can someone help me with wine?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to install the 1.3
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i had VERY hard time in installing GTK and glib
<Tallia1Kubuntu> expecially the last
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :(
<Red_Herring> wasp_ems, that is a very delicate thing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> latter*
<wasp_ems> Red_Herring: i want to run an application from windows..i installed it but i dont know how to open the file i want
<Red_Herring> wasp_ems, well
<arrinmurr> Tallia1Kubuntu: hmm.. 1.3 works fine here
<Red_Herring> usially double clicking will work
<dcwckd> red
<Red_Herring> but you can just open the terminal
<subdiv> trying to install Breezy  on an iMac and getting strange errors
<dcwckd> what kind of machien do I need to run a DVD
<Red_Herring> cd to the folder
<dcwckd> cause its playback is all choppy
<subdiv> using the ppc iso
<Red_Herring> !dma
<dcwckd> !dma
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arrinmurr: are you in kubuntu?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<wasp_ems> Red_Herring: thanx allot!
<dcwckd> i thought I enabled DMA
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arrinmurr: did you compied audacity?
<dcwckd> how can I check
<arrinmurr> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes and no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arrinmurr: ?
<Red_Herring> wasp_ems, it worked?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oooo
<dcwckd> !dma
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arrinmurr: how is it possible that you didn't compiled??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arrinmurr: the last version is not in reps
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arrinmurr: where did you get the deb package?
<subdiv> error is elf/e_ident/e_type/e_machineinfo
<subdiv> absolute nOOb
<subdiv> I am
<arrinmurr> Tallia1Kubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108298
<dcwckd> red
<dcwckd> how do I check which dev is my dvd drive
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> it usually is just /dev/dvd
<Red_Herring> try hdparm /dev/dvd
<wasp_ems> Red_Herring: no nothing happened:(
<Red_Herring> and see if dma is 0 or 1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arrinmurr: TNX!!
<Red_Herring> wasp_ems, open up the terminal
<Red_Herring> cd into that directory
<Red_Herring> and type in wine <filename>,exe
<Red_Herring> thats a . not a ,
<UFO> ib downloading the 32bit version of kubuntu and hoping resolvs my problems
<Red_Herring> dcwckd, any luck?
<wasp_ems> Red_Herring: it says no such file or directory
<Red_Herring> wasp_ems, well cd to the folder is where the exe file is
<dcwckd> red
<dcwckd> got it going
<dcwckd> thanks
<Red_Herring> no problem
<dcwckd> i though hdparm was permanent
<dcwckd> !dma
<wasp_ems> Red_Herring: this is what came up:
<wasp_ems> err:module:import_dll Library pdh.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\media\\hda3\\Program Files\\VoipBuster.com\\VoipBuster\\VoipBuster.exe") not found
<wasp_ems> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\media\\hda3\\Program Files\\VoipBuster.com\\VoipBuster\\VoipBuster.exe" failed, status c0000135
<Red_Herring> wasp_ems, have you tried "winecfg"
<Red_Herring> and gone through that?
<wasp_ems> no
<Red_Herring> try it
<Nomad411> If I want to remove all packages that were installed from repos cipherfunk, can I?
<Nomad411> I mean, can I tell them apart
<wasp_ems> Red_Herring: i dont see what i have to do in there
<Red_Herring> wasp_ems, decide which verison of windows it will emulate
<wasp_ems> Red_Herring: ok then?
<Red_Herring> well...
<Red_Herring> then hit ok
<wasp_ems> thanx
<monteiro> i've a logitech webcam, the driver loads but when i open xawtv the system crashes , anyone has knows how to solve this problem ?
<Red_Herring> anything change?
<Red_Herring> if not, then i would suggest adding the official wine repos
<Red_Herring> !wine
<wasp_ems> Red_Herring: the same thing happened
<Red_Herring> wasp_ems, type in !wine
<Red_Herring> then add that deb line to to sources.list
<Red_Herring> then update it
<subdiv> can anyone help me?
<Red_Herring> that solved many problems for me
<Red_Herring> subdiv, that depends
<subdiv> it's this wierd error on my iMac
<subdiv> elf/e_ident/e_type/e_machineinfo
<Red_Herring> huh
<Red_Herring> i just put it on my imac
<Red_Herring> g3?
<Red_Herring> or g4
<subdiv> g3
<Red_Herring> the error was elf/e_ident...
<Red_Herring> ?
<wasp_ems> Red_Herring: when i  type !wine is tells me wine voipBuster.exe cannot find it
<subdiv> when the kernel loads
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyone here know where i can find the last version of KINO?
<dcwckd> red
<dcwckd> can I ask you something
<Red_Herring> wasp_ems, in this chatroom, type in "!wine"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have the same problem that i had with audacity.. i can't compile last gtk
<wasp_ems> aaa ok
<Red_Herring> ubotu will tell you about wine
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<wasp_ems> :)
<wasp_ems> !wine
<dcwckd> red, is there anyway to remove gstreamer
<Red_Herring> :-)
<Red_Herring> dcwckd, why remove it?
<dcwckd> and all of its plugins
<dcwckd> I dont want it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyone here know where i can find the last version of KINO?
<Red_Herring> just change all the engines to xine
<dcwckd> cause I installed like 50 gstreamer plugins
<Red_Herring> dcwckd, the thing is, they do no harm being installed
<Nomad411> same here
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyone here know where i can find the last version of KINO in a deb package outside of repositories?
<dcwckd> I dont need them to update when I run a dist-upgrade
<Red_Herring> and even if you dont want them
<Red_Herring> its worth keeping them
<subdiv> elf/e_ident/e_type/e_machineinfo. Anyone knows what this means?
<Nomad411> I find that once I setup teh cipher repo and update from there my machine gets flaky
<Nomad411> I'm removing them all now and sticking to official
<dcwckd> red, they do no harm
<Red_Herring> subdiv, what was going on when this error occured?
<dcwckd> and they dont tie up resources?
<Red_Herring> nah
<Red_Herring> only if you have a media player running it
<Red_Herring> but kaffiene and all of those already have xine versions of them
<Red_Herring> so that shouldn be an issue
<subdiv> trying to install kubuntu on my iMac. Type install at yaboot, it says "Loading the kernel", then it happens.
<arrinmurr> Tallia1Kubuntu: kino 0.8 is in backports, isn't it?
<dcwckd> red
<Red_Herring> listening
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arrinmurr: :D how can i get it?
<subdiv> this iMac is the only computer I care to install Kubuntu on.
<dcwckd> how can I view current system processes?
<Red_Herring> but if you hit tab after red, it auto fills in my name
<arrinmurr> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Red_Herring> subdiv, sorry, never had something like that go on
<dcwckd> red, is there a way to view current system resources
<subdiv> iMac G3, 233 MHZ
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> and you want kubunu on it?
<subdiv> maybe
<Red_Herring> dcwckd, cat /proc/meminfo
<Red_Herring> will tell you how much ram is used
<dcwckd> i want more along the lines
<dcwckd> of whats running
<Red_Herring> and ps -el will tel you all the processes
<subdiv> i don't care to install it on my brand new iBook G4
<subdiv> because I could frag the OSX to eternity
<Red_Herring> subdiv, good luck getting kde on something with 233mhz
<subdiv> is there a dual booting manual
<Red_Herring> i would stick to something lighter
<Red_Herring> !mac
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !imac
<ubotu> Red_Herring: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> useless ubotu
<subdiv> I could use my iBook, if I didn't destroy everything.
<subdiv> 1.3 GHZ
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Red_Herring: Once i insert backports inside sources.list is it safe to do upgrade all?
<Red_Herring> Tallia1Kubuntu, sure
<wasp_ems> Red_Herring: i messed it up...how can i remove it from the source list??
<wasp_ems> Red_Herring: i added it in the reprosities but something went wrong
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with safe i mean, i will not have BIG troubles
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wasp_ems: sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wasp_ems: and then remove by hand the line
<Red_Herring> just add a # in front of it
<wasp_ems> thanx
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: um, i don't reckon so.  I only use backports for installs and disable them for (dist-)upgrades
<Red_Herring> well
<Tallia1Kubuntu> reckon?
<bimberi> think
<arrinmurr> i haven't had any problems with backports. and it doesn't include anything that critical anyway
<bimberi> ...that it is safe
<Tallia1Kubuntu> bimberi: so i can do (normal)-upgrades without problems?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does it change between normal and DIST upgrade?
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: i couldn't guarantee that - even with the official non-backport repos :)
<ClayG> anything like winzip for ubuntu?
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: dist-upgrade will install new packages and remove others if the dependencies of existing packages change
<Snake__> ClayG uhhh ark isnt it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arrinmurr: wasn't kino 0.8 able to import avi and mpeg? it keep saying me FAIL IMPORT..
<_lengau> Ark for Kubuntu, file-roller for Ubuntu
<ClayG> hm says zip isnot in my path
<Snake__> ah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ClayG: ark
<ClayG> but i just installed it
<ClayG> weird
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ClayG: zip package too :)
<ClayG> i have it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh..... boh
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: btw i meant any type of upgrade earlier
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<arrinmurr> Tallia1Kubuntu: hmm.. don't know really. i've never used it myself. however, there's some discussion about the backport http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=624599
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: ok, I only use backports for installs and disable them for upgrades and dist-upgrades :)
<arrinmurr> Tallia1Kubuntu: and there https://launchpad.net/products/breezy-backports/+bug/6231
<mauricio> hello
<mauricio> new to kubuntu... just to say hello
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hello ^__^
<mauricio> new to irc too, so hello again, tallia1
* Tallia1Kubuntu everybbboddy says hello to mauricio ^__^
<lengau_> Hi Mauricio
<mauricio> don't embarass me, please :P
<coolio10> hi everyone
<wasp_ems> one last question before i go..as i cannot make wine work and there is plenty to read can someone tell me how to access my network??because for some reason i cannot
<wasp_ems> fuck it
<wasp_ems> its ok i fixed it
<lengau_> Do any of you guys know the exact process of a package into Kubuntu? It it just after enough requests/after someone submits it or is there moer than that?
<lengau_> Hi coolio
<kkathman> lengau_: best thing to do is to query a dev to see if you package is in the respos or in Debian... if so, then request to Riddell or Hobbsee or robotgeek
<Hobbsee> hmmm?  lol
<Hobbsee> there's a whole list of places it can be in - see wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide i think
<lengau_> Okay. So if I'm considering submitting a package, how exactly do I go about it?
<lengau_> ahh. thanks. THat's what i was looking for.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> what package, by the way?
<Hobbsee> and i think you have a grand total of 8 days before feature freeze
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if two application with the same name are in the path, how can i know which is executed?
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: which <command>
<Tallia1Kubuntu> furthermore, is there a way to understand the location of the binary, given the name?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> bimberi: TNX :)
<bimberi> Tallia1Kubuntu: dpkg -L <package> | grep bin     (is sometimes useful too) :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ehhe i know that!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to know the content of a package :P
<bimberi> :)
<lengau_> Hobbsee - Just a couple of things that I miss from Gentoo -- Actually I'm probably just going to grab the source from a Gentoo mirror.
<Hobbsee> lengau_: yeah, but what are they?
* Hobbsee is curious now
<Red_Herring> i dont like gentoo
<Red_Herring> personally
<Red_Herring> just way too much work just to get it to be functional
<Hobbsee|away> yeah, but any good bits from there we may well want to implement
<brydenn> Hobbsee... you ever do anything else?
<Hobbsee|away> what do they have in the way of wireless management hehe?
<brydenn> haha i see you on here ALL the time lol
<lengau_> Y-windows (although I probably won't submit, pre-alpha yada yada, but I'll want to post it somewhere) etc. I'm jsut going thru portage to see what else (bad memory)
<Hobbsee|away> brydenn: in regards to what?  oh, being here?  yeah, sometimes you know...
<coolio10> anyone know if there has been a fix for storage media?(missing icons)
<Hobbsee|away> i'm going out later today, i think
<lengau_> Red_Herring: I agree. And you have to maintain it about every day. That;s why I switched over.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how much speed do i gain compiling the kernel instead of using an image?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a memory gain too?
<Red_Herring> some
<Red_Herring> not much
<lengau_> None to me.
<bimberi> Hobbsee|away: to collect your mail? :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lengau_: :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Red_Herring: is a complicate operation to do?
<lengau_> not really
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> !kernel-compilation
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !kernel
<Hobbsee|away> bimberi: no, to pick up some textbooks - no one ever sends me anything by snail mail...
<bimberi> Hobbsee|away: kk :)
<Hobbsee|away> hehe
<lengau_> I personally think that Kubuntu boots faster than my Gentoo install ever did, but that might be just the way I compiled *NOT A KERNEL DEVELOPER RIGHT HERE!*
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> gentoo booted much faster
<Red_Herring> but then again
<coolio10> guess knowone knows my question
<mauricio> oh, welll ... going to sleep now
<Red_Herring> i disabled many things i dont need
<visik7> lengau_: gentoo with init-ng boot in 10 seconds
<mauricio> nice dreams to everybody
<visik7> bios included
<charwood> I'm getting an error installd libgtk2.0-bin:  http://pastebin.com/555231
<lengau_> cool - didn't know that.
<charwood> Seems like a the package has missing dependencies?
<lengau_> What's the rule on submitting shell scripts?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !kernel
<Red_Herring> charwood, build-essential?
<Hobbsee|away> shell scripts?
<visik7> charwood: install the package that has that file
<coolio10> fo you have adept or any package manager open?
<lengau_> I really miss Superadduser.
<coolio10> if u have any open close them
<charwood> Red_Herring: It would seem that it is not part of build-essential
<charwood> visik7: I have installed the package that has that file.  It's part of scratchbox.
<Red_Herring> oh well...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lengau_: what do i have to set in the kernel?
<visik7> charwood: but are u using dapper ?
<lengau_> for what?
<lengau_> In Gentoo, you mean?
<visik7> 'couse here is libxfixes3
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lengau_: how much time does it take to set up all i need?
<charwood> visik7: Yes.  Dapper.  Test Flight 2.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lengau_: no in kubunut
<visik7> so don't complain about errors :)
<Red_Herring> !kernel
<Red_Herring> stupid ubotu, answer me!
<visik7> file a bug or patch it
<lengau_> Oh, I think it's just better to use the precompiled kernel in Kubuntu
<__mikem> !stupid
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<dcwckd> hot damn I hate when KDE.org is down
<dcwckd> whoops
<dcwckd> kde-look
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Red_Herring: :d
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lengau_: OK
<Red_Herring> i never compiled a kernel in kubuntu
<Red_Herring> just gentoo
<lengau_> Hey look everybody! Tallia can touch his tongue!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lengau_: i will follow your suggestion
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why do you need to use gentoo?
<Red_Herring> i dont
<lengau_> Who here uses Klamav?
<charwood> I added deb http://scratchbox.org/debian to my sources.list.  libgtk2.0-bin is a required package for scratchbox.  Scratchbox installed mostly find but libgtk2.0 breaks.
<visik7> what news client I have to use in kubuntu ?
<Red_Herring> i just never bothered to compile one for kubuntu
<Red_Herring> whereas it is mandatory for gentoo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<dcwckd> red
<dcwckd> okle rocks
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but in general, why do you have gentoo installed?
<Red_Herring> i watched all 4 seasons of Futurama on it
<Red_Herring> Tallia1Kubuntu, the speed!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> really?
<Red_Herring> its incredebly fast
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is it so good?
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> its nice
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahah :)
<Red_Herring> but in terms of time/performance
<Red_Herring> it fails badly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<Red_Herring> because it takes soooooooo long to get working
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oooo ahha
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Red_Herring> and it took me 15 minutes toninstall Firefox
<B1zz> never could get Gentoo to install :-p
<Red_Herring> B1zz, dont worry, it doesnt make you any less of a nerd if you cant install it
<Red_Herring> :-)
<blt> I am currently using Kubuntu, dapper release. I upgraded from Breezy, using Ubuntu. I have been unable to get sound working, though my sound modules are loaded, arts is configured to use alsa, and nothing is muted. I am surely missing something and would appreciate if someone could walk me through the steps of getting sound so that I can see where I've messed up. Baring that, could someone ask me common gottcha questions that relate to sound. I use an ibook G4.
<B1zz> hehe, but thats what im going for :-p
<B1zz> super nerd
<Red_Herring> hey
<Red_Herring> well you got some competition
<B1zz> heheh
<coolio10> #Red_Herring what systems do you have?
<Red_Herring> blt, do you have the modules loaded?
<Red_Herring> coolio10, what do you mean?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a place where to see if firefox plugins work?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i should have gstreamer acrobat and shockwave by now
<coolio10> #Red_Herring do you dualboot?
<Red_Herring> i have 1 debian, 1gentoo/kubuntu/winblows, 1 kubuntu
<visik7> Tallia1Kubuntu: what plugin ?
<blt> Red_Herring, yes I do. snd-powermac
<Red_Herring> server desktop laptop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> all three of them :)
<B1zz> wow nice systems
<Red_Herring> not really
<Red_Herring> a celeron 1.5ghz on the laptop
<Red_Herring> a 700mhz server
<coolio10> #Red_Herring whats gentoo like? was thinking of trying it
<mastermindless> gentoo is nice...i f*cking learned mch about linux with it
<Red_Herring> coolio10, unless you got a 10 day break... dont bother
<UFO> redisdead: but those are enough for the use
<B1zz> i got 2 ubuntu and 1 Kubuntu, and 2 windowz 1 for gamin the other for sis's work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> visik7: all of them
<Red_Herring> blt, have you tried to see if it works under gnome?
<Red_Herring> well... i also have a dsl laptop for my brother
<coolio10> 2 ubuntu?
<blt> coolio10, a good bash book and a bunch of HOWTOs will give you the same learning experience.
<visik7> mastermindless: u learned much about gentoo
<dcwckd> gentoo is hard to isntall
<dcwckd> lol
<visik7> not about linux
<Red_Herring> but by installing gentoo you actually get an OS to show off
<Red_Herring> instead of just plain old knowlage
<hyperactivecrond> Ubuntu is an ancient african word that means "i'm sick of compiling Gentoo"
<Red_Herring> no
<visik7> ahahahaha
<B1zz> hehehe
<visik7> hyperactivecrond: I'll reuse it ahahaha
<hyperactivecrond> i can't remember whom said that
<Red_Herring> ubuntu is an african word meaning "I Cant configure debian"
<blt> Red_Herring: Yes. Upon removing Gnome, however, the sound stopped working.
<hyperactivecrond> Red_Herring: then use debian.
<Red_Herring> blt, removed it?!?!?
<Red_Herring> hyperactivecrond, its a saying
<Red_Herring> and a joke
<hyperactivecrond> ah
<hyperactivecrond> mo
<hyperactivecrond> mk
<blt> Red_Herring: Yes. I didn't want Gnome. I prefer KDE.
<Red_Herring> blt, well then the only logical thing to do is to install gnome again
<mastermindless> visik7: thats true. but on the way to a stable gentoo i also learned much about linux. but myy debian installation were also very helpfull
<mastermindless> :)
<hyperactivecrond> _1 blt
<hyperactivecrond> +1
<Red_Herring> did the sound work under kde when you had gnome installed?
<lengau_> Doesn't it go "Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning 'I can't configure slackware'"?
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> lets settle this
<blt> Red_Herring: Yes, hence "Upon removing Gnome, however, the sound stopped working."
<hyperactivecrond> heh... add this to the CC agenda
<hyperactivecrond> lo
<hyperactivecrond> l
<hyperactivecrond> jk
<Red_Herring> Ubuntu is an african word meaning "I cant configure any other distro so i installed this because they shipped it to me free"
<visik7> lengau_: I can't resolve deps by hand
<Red_Herring> blt, backtrack
<Red_Herring> reinstall gnome
<hyperactivecrond> Red_Herring: sounds negative 2 ubuntu
<ClayG> anyone here use mambo or joomla?
<Red_Herring> and just leave it, i mean, it only takes like 30mb
<UFO> so all people are fighting now days of distros... before was only between linux and windows... huh
<Red_Herring> hyperactivecrond, i know
<lengau_> #visik7 You mean you should have to?
<Red_Herring> dont get me wrong
<hyperactivecrond> if this is true, there are supposed to be a lotta dummasses in #ubunt-  wait, nvm
<Red_Herring> i happen to have 2kubuntu computers
<blt> Red_Herring: No. That's a terrible hack.
<Red_Herring> i love it
<Red_Herring> blt, seriously
<Red_Herring> i have gnome installed now
<Red_Herring> i NEVER use it
<troy> hey, the amarok1.4-beta packages claim to be dapper packages - but, has anyone tried to use them on breezy? is it just a matter of installation of new taglib from dapper?
<Red_Herring> and its not a hack
<Red_Herring> if doing X breaks something, why bother doing Y if undoing X works?
<Red_Herring> hyperactivecrond, wow, sorry just read that, nice
<hyperactivecrond> troy: klik it maybe?
<blt> Red_Herring: Kubuntu shouldn't rely on having Gnome installed for basic things as sound.
<hyperactivecrond> mean really... shouldn't have said that
<B1zz> how do i get Dapper Repos?
<B1zz> i would like amarok 1.4
<troy> hyperactivecrond: doesn't work, amd64 - don't have the x86 libs required for the klik to work
<Red_Herring> blt, well
<Red_Herring> thats the thing
<Red_Herring> it doesnt rely on it
<hyperactivecrond> :\
<UFO> can i update easy way to dapper with apt-get
<hyperactivecrond> UFO: don't.
<Red_Herring> but per chance, lets say a gnome package does something a kde package does
<Red_Herring> for sound
<lengau_> Speaking about dapper - what's the easiest way to upgrade (yes, I realise that it won't be released for two months, but I want to test it on my dev machine)
<Red_Herring> and you install it
<Red_Herring> it takes over kde's job
<Red_Herring> but when you remove it, it doesnt do what its supposed to
<blt> Red_Herring: Right, I understand that. In fact, that seems to be the problem entirely.
<Red_Herring> and change the config files around so that the  kubuntu package contrils it now
<Red_Herring> blt, i know sound arch has been a main issue with much of dapper
<Red_Herring> so i suggest just "hacking" it for now until dapper comes out
<blt> Red_Herring: The trick is finding that config file. I'd prefer not to hack it, actually. I'm trying to fix the bug, so it's a bit of a backslide you see to reinstall gnome.
<Red_Herring> oh
<UFO> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Red_Herring> well... it sounds like you know a lot about it
<Red_Herring> so that makes any of my advice obsolete
<hyperactivecrond> !tell ufo about msgthebot
<Red_Herring> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<blt> Red_Herring: Alright. Well, thanks for your time.
<Red_Herring> no problem
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Red_Herring about msgthebot
<hyperactivecrond> and follow that
<Red_Herring> hyperactivecrond, i know
<Hobbsee|away> anything i missed?
<hyperactivecrond> that's kind of redundant doing !msgthebot
<Red_Herring> so why tell me about it?
<hyperactivecrond> an oxymoron
<Red_Herring> isnt *that* redundant
<hyperactivecrond> b/c. msg the bot
<hyperactivecrond> not w/ my demented logic
<Red_Herring> oh
<LjL> where do i file bugs about 3kde .5.1?
<Red_Herring> ok
<LjL> that's kde 3.5.1
<blt> Red_Herring: As a sort of a tangent, when attempting to help someone it is helpful to ascertain what it is that the person whom you are try to help is attempting to do.
<Hobbsee> LjL: malone
<Hobbsee> you can mark it as fix upstream from there
<Red_Herring> blt, i have the vocab of a second grader
<Red_Herring> jk
<LjL> Hobbsee: thanks. don't think i should mark it as such, it's a bug with the Depends: in a package
<Hobbsee> LjL: and mark the bug towards the kubuntu team
<Red_Herring> ok
<Hobbsee> LjL: paste the error to pastebin?
<LjL> yes, hold on
<Red_Herring> blt, the thing is, most of the people here are n00bs who dont know how to edit config files, so i just go by "if it works, dont mess with it"
<Hobbsee> Red_Herring: which is why you teach them how to do it, so they learn something
<LjL> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/555262
<Red_Herring> Hobbsee, it just seems logical that if by removing a package, somethign breaks, to reistall it, sure it works well just to tell them how to edit the config file to get it to work again
<Red_Herring> but that just takes up time
<Hobbsee> which config file?
<Red_Herring> well that depends on the problem
<Red_Herring> if no sound is working after you uninstalled gnome
<Red_Herring> i wouldnt have the slightest clue where to look
<Hobbsee> true
<blt> Red_Herring: I agree with Hobbsee. It's harder to teach someone something, but since we're using open source software here it's important that people understand what's going on; otherwise nobody will understand the code, or indeed even be able to use it.
<Hobbsee> then you ask someone who does
<Hobbsee> you dont have to solve everything
<Hobbsee> there are plenty of bits and pieces that i dont understand
<Red_Herring> blt, my mom doesnt use thunderbird because the paperclip is in a different spot than in outlook express
<Red_Herring> when something breaks
<prospero2006> I recently read an article about how online poker was now supported by linux --bye bye windows!~
<Red_Herring> i would much rather just have it working again
<Red_Herring> than be given a lecture on how to fix it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need a fast help
<Tallia1Kubuntu> andrea@taglia:~$ firefox
<Tallia1Kubuntu> *** Failed to load overlay chrome://dta/content/browserOverlay.xul
<Tallia1Kubuntu> andrea@taglia:~$ firefox
<Tallia1Kubuntu> *** Failed to load overlay chrome://dta/content/browserOverlay.xul
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry for the double... :)
<Hobbsee> LjL: file a bug for it, attach a debdiff, then ping one of the motu's
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and after that firefox is started i can't click anything ....... :(
<blt> Red_Herring: Okay, fine. But not everyone wants that. In addition, most so called "noobs" actually do want to learn. It doesn't help them to say "Meh, just reinstall it".
<Hobbsee> LjL: ie, it should be easy enough to fix that
<Red_Herring> blt, ok ok
<Red_Herring> but in your case i really didnt know wtf was going on
<LjL> Hobbsee: i lost you after part 1 ;) i didn't even know a debdiff command existed. should i use it to compare the old avahi-daemon with the current one?
<Red_Herring> it just seemed much more times easyer just to backtrack until it worked again
<Snake__> blt: whats going on
<Hobbsee> LjL: i'll have to look up my logs to see - brb
<Red_Herring> in addition, is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not good for me to say?
<Red_Herring> should i tell them "just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<blt> Snake__: I updated to Kubuntu, Dapper from Ubuntu, Breezy and sound my sound went kaput. The volumes aren't muted, the sound card is find, and I get no error messages from artsd. Sound works perfectly with Gnome installed, but not without. I'm currently trying to fix the problem.
<Snake__> blt: Heres your problem: "Dapper"
<crimsun> blt: do you have multiple sound devices?
<hyperactivecrond> Snake__: ++
<Snake__> hyperactivecrond: ?
<hyperactivecrond> you scored
<blt> Red_Herring: Right, I don't know either. The point is you didn't ask questions.
<hyperactivecrond> good answer
<blt> Snake__: Hehe, yeah. Well, someone has to fix bugs.
<Hobbsee> LjL: pm?
<Snake__> hyperactivecrond: I know, dapper is so screwed atm....everytime I turn around I hear of more crap breaking (but its dev...so I guess should happen) :)
<_vge> blt: yes, #kubuntu can fix em all
<hyperactivecrond> heh
<blt> crimsun: No. My box is an iBook G4, only one sound card.
<hyperactivecrond> _vge: speak for thyself
<crimsun> blt: pastebin amixer output, please
<blt> _vge: What?
<blt> crimsun: Sure, hold on please.
<LjL> Hobbsee: ?
<_vge> nothing, tryed to be sarcastic, but i see i failed pretty bad
<Hobbsee> LjL: private message?
<hyperactivecrond> this elkbuntu guy in #ubuntu says dapper's 'comfortablly stable'
<LjL> Hobbsee: err, private message what? you mean if you can pm me? then sure
<Hobbsee> lol
<Red_Herring> who here has registered their nick?
<_vge> _o_
* hyperactivecrond has
* Snake__ did
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Red_Herring: have you any clue on my problem with firefoxx?
<blt> crimsun: Here you go: http://pastebin.com/555267
<blt> Redd_Herring: I have.
<Snake__> Tallia1Kubuntu: when do you get that error
<Tallia1Kubuntu> as soon as i start it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i can see it only if i start firefox in the terminal
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is printed out on the standard output
<Snake__> Tallia1Kubuntu: does it say that in firefox, or in the terminal
<Snake__> i seee
<Tallia1Kubuntu> terminal
<Snake__> Tallia1Kubuntu: hmm im sorry, I really have no idea :(
<Hobbsee> Red_Herring: i've registered about 4 of my nicks...
<blt> Tallia1Kubuntu: You cannont click anything within the firefox window or anywhere?
<Hobbsee> and my dapper seems pretty stable
<Snake__> Hobbsee: *cough wireless rulez!! cough*
<blt> Yeah, this is the only problem I've had with dapper in the last month. It's coming along nicely.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> blt: exactly
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, good point.  apart from that
<kwewu14> is athlon-xp a k7?
<kwewu14> or 686?
<crimsun> blt: sec, in discussion for another topic
<blt> Tallia1Kubuntu: I've not had this problem before, but I'll look around and see what I can come up with. If nothing else I can email you my browserOverlay.xul and we'll see what happens.
<blt> crimsun: Oh, sure. Take your time. I'm in no hurry at all.
* hyperactivecrond hands Snake__ a cough drop
<Snake__> hyperactivecrond: ty
<hyperactivecrond> np
<blt> Tallia1Kubuntu: You seemed to be really rushed earlier, though. You are aware that in the mean time you could install and use another browser?
<crimsun> blt: try unmuting 'Headphone' and muting 'Auto Mute'
<Tallia1Kubuntu> konqueror doesn't work very well
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when i click on a link he asks me to open the file with kwrite
<snooze> hi everyone
<erhan_R> Tallia1Kubuntu:  opera?
<snooze> did anyone experience problems with the current nvidia driver with a customized 2.6.15.4 kernel?
<blt> Tallia1Kubuntu: I don't mind it, and that's strange behavior as well. HTML link, or text file?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> html link
<blt> crimsun: Alright, hold on please.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like if i click on the ok button in google
<erhan_R> on konquer ?
<snooze> hm
<snooze> anyone here using a customized 2.6.15.4?
<blt> crimsun: Nope, no luck. I've tried most of the muted, unmuted permutations.
<erhan_R> no snooze .i dont use. what happened ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> erhan_R: yes
<snooze> erhan_R, everything seems to work fine after installing the nvidia driver, x starts up, i can use everything quite normal - until i reboot...
<erhan_R> and it opens kwrite hmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> erhan_R: ok i just fixed the conqueror one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it was because html was associated in kcontrol with kwrite
<snooze> erhan_R, then, reinstalling nvidia driver does the job, but i don't feel motivated to do it after every boot
<blt> Tallia1Kubuntu: You might want to poke around in the file associations for konqueror. Something has likely been set incorrectly there (Settings->File Associations)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but firefox broken still remanins :(
<blt> Tallia1Kubuntu: Oh, nevermind then.
<snooze> erhan_R, hi :)(
<snooze> erhan_R, i'm using normal ubuntu here with kde packages installed but i think that wont make any difference, right?
<erhan_R> hmm
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what about firefox?
<snooze> the new file dialogs in gtk2 suck
<snooze> like hell
<blt> Tallia1Kubuntu: Still working on it.
<snooze> (!)
<crimsun> blt: but you say [Dapper] GNOME works?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i will try to reinstall it by now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and uninstall the plugins from the reps
<blt> snooze: Did they ever give a good justification for that?
<erhan_R>  well actually i dot use kubuntu well i used
<snooze> blt, not sure. don't think so.
<blt> crimsun: Yes I did.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where are the plugin saved when you install both firefox and plugins from repos?
<snooze> blt, maybe just using the ubuntu standard kernel for now does it.
<crimsun> blt: can you try GNOME and pastebin the amixer output from it?
<snooze> blt, the question is, if i should consider this as a bad workaround or just be happy with that as a solution for now.
<snooze> blt, dunno
<erhan_R> Tallia1Kubuntu:  did u install fx with source ? or package?
<snooze> blt, i come from debian to ubuntu because it's making some things just easier for me :)
<blt> snooze: I'm confused. What are you talking about?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> package
<Tallia1Kubuntu> package only
<snooze> blt, still that nvidia stuff
<snooze> blt, the thing is, that i need twinview with hardware acceleration on my system.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh my god.... w3m is amazing :)
<blt> crimsun: I don't have GNOME installed any longer, but I saved an amixer output from a working sound configuration and there is no change.
<snooze> blt, and somehow i feel motivated to have my own 2.6.15.4
<rich0rd> snooze: i have that (but actually with debian on my workstation)
<blt> snooze: Oh, okay. I got confused. I understand what you're saying now.
<snooze> gnome are bad interface nazis for real. they suck and their way to make things easier is a disease for thinking people.
<erhan_R> yea well vanilia compile is better
<snooze> rich0rd, with the newest nvidia driver?
<snooze> blt, cool.
<crimsun> blt: ok, then I'd need to see the actual register dump from /proc/asound/
<snooze> *drinking good beer*
<rich0rd> snooze: should be the newest version
<snooze> all that alsa shit got me fucked up thru, too.
* rich0rd drinking bad beer 
<rich0rd> ha i am a real man
<blt> crimsun: Okay, just a moment please.
<snooze> i got a cool soundcard, m-audio 2496 and my left and right DAC channel are seperated in all mixers and i can't combine them so i have to use the software mixer in xmms.
<snooze> it's really hurting.
<blt> crimsun: Wait, what do you want dumped from /proc/asound/ ?
<snooze> all that stuff really makes me go mad sometimes.
<blt> crimsun: I don't understand what you mean when you say register dump.
<Snake__> Hey guys, is there a QT enviroment like there is for GTK for windows
<blt> snooze: Has xmms switched to gtk2? I haven't used it in years.
<crimsun> blt: normally there's a listing of register values from ac97, but you don't have that, so the contents of every file in /proc/asound/
<__mikem> Hey crimsun remember me
<blt> Snake__: http://www.trolltech.com/products/qt/windows.html
<__mikem> the guy that ranted here 2 days ago
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, hi again __mikem
<erhan_R> i gtg . its strange well Tallia1Kubuntu : i just recommend u install fx with source .  cya
<blt> crimsun: Alright. Is there any special way you want to go about doing this? There are 24 files. Or, would you prefer I pastebin you a tree dump so that you can choose the file you'd like to see.
<Knowerrors> To anybody using FF 1.5, have you updated it, if so how?  (Im reading the wiki now and there are several methods listed.)
<__mikem> HEy, is this qtWindows free
<__mikem> I could use it
<blt> Tallia1Kubuntu: I've not found anything concerning your Firefox problem. Sorry.
<Snake__> blt: im looking for something that that can be used like GTK+ for windows to run the gimp, etc. I would like to run kopete on windows
<erhan_R> mine is 1.5.0.1
<crimsun> blt: ``cat $(find /proc/asound)'' will suffice
<blt> Snake__: Ah, that I'm not sure about.
<erhan_R> sometimes with flash player makes me mad too :) anyhow bye
<ccc_> Knowerrors: yup. i followed the first section
<blt> __mikem: If I remember correctly QT is free for all GPL projects, or something along those lines.
<Snake__> __mikem: http://www.trolltech.com/products/qt/pricing.html?cid=18
<Tallia1Kubuntu> blt: tnx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i want to delete all the preferences of firefox, maybe the error is in there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do i need to keep and where i can find it?
<UFO> is the i386 dvd only 2GB big?
<__mikem> blt, I just came accross that, I am going to do a bit more research on it then probably download it, thanks
<blt> __mikem: Sure.
<__mikem> snake__ same thing
<blt> crimsun: Alright. I'll have that up in a moment.
<__mikem> I am a seasoned win32 programmer and this seems like a great way to start developing linux apps
<blt> crimsun: Here you are. http://pastebin.com/555279 If I might ask, what are you looking for?
<__mikem> do they ever empty out the oldest posts to pastebin
<blt> __mikem: Oh really? Neato. I wish you much success then and hope things go smoothly.
<__mikem> thanks
<blt> __mikem: What languages do you code in?
<__mikem> c++ and asm
<Red_Herring> asm?
<__mikem> assemply language
<Red_Herring> i know
<Red_Herring> how do you run apps in it?
<Red_Herring> i mean, is there an IDE for it?
<__mikem> o no. I just use a text editor and the commandline
<Red_Herring> wow
<Red_Herring> nice
<__mikem> WEll, I will admit, I I do occasionally use an ide called WinASM
<__mikem> but this ide doesn't really do muc
<__mikem> much
<__mikem> no intelisence or anything
<__mikem> but it does have a function list for when I make api calls
<blt> Why asm, other than for the hell of it?
<__mikem> I am a masocist
<blt> Yes, so you are.
<UFO> how do i see my current resolution from console
<__mikem> DOn't worry, I only toy with assembly, all my serious stuff I do in C
<Red_Herring> i like c++
<Red_Herring> it just makes sense to me
<blt> __mikem: I had no doubts.
<crimsun> blt: any incongruities between /proc/asound/card{}/pcm0p/info and other information
<Red_Herring> i like what java has, but i really hate the vm
<crimsun> blt: perhaps if you could test a daily of Ubuntu live
<blt> crimsun: I thought so. I didn't notice any, but then sound cards aren't really my area of expertise. Thank you for attempting to help.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> blt: just resolved
<__mikem> At my highschool, one of the clubs participates in this state wide competition for various business fields, one of which is c++ programming. I got first place in it at the county level and am going to compete at the state level in april
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> wow
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i copied my bookmarks and then i deleted all the firefox subdirectory from home/.mozilla
<Red_Herring> i wanna get in a contest
<Red_Herring> but i dont know where they are
<blt> Tallia1Kubuntu: Neat. Congratulations.
<Knowerrors> Anybody using kde 3.5.1 and Gwenview plug, when I click on the image view button, to switch to Gwenview mode, konq crashes, anybody else get this?
<Red_Herring> but i did move on in the AMC
<__mikem> AMC?
<Red_Herring> to my surprize
<Red_Herring> American Math Contest
<__mikem> COngrats
<Red_Herring> :-D
<__mikem> what kind of stuff do you do in that
<Red_Herring> just problem solving
<blt> __mikem: Since it sounds like you're using Linux now, at least part time, are you attempting to learn new languages?
<Red_Herring> i just halfassed it
<Red_Herring> and managed to get the BARE MINIMUM TO PASS!
<__mikem> Well, one of these days I am going to need to learn sql so I can start writing db driven apps
<blt> crimsun: I'll try that and compare the results. I take it you didn't notice anything either?
<__mikem> Red_Herring sounds like it was a real sweat
<Red_Herring> yeah
<crimsun> blt: well I have no comparison (since I don't have such hardware myself)
<blt> __mikem: Do you mind if I give you a bit of advice?
<__mikem> go ahead
<blt> crimsun: Right.
* Red_Herring is watching the colbert report!
<crimsun> blt: but the /info pretty much confirms what I thought: Your subdevices_count and subdevices_avail clash
<t3nd0> trying to get open gl to work on my machine ::  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=732718&postcount=997
<__mikem> blt what advice
<Knowerrors> Red_Herring: thats a rerun episode... Daily show was new though
<Red_Herring> i know
<blt> __mikem: Learn more languages. Flexiblity of thought is important when coding. Linux is a great platform for playing with new languages.
<Red_Herring> i missed the daily show
<Red_Herring> this girl called
<Red_Herring> and i had to listen
<Red_Herring> ya know how that is
<blt> crimsun: Oh, I hadn't noticed that at all. Thanks for pointing that out.
<__mikem> blt: oh definitely, I thought you were going to call me for bragging, which I will admit I sometimes do from time to time without realizing it
<Knowerrors> hehe, ya got to get VDR or MythTV Red_Herring
<blt> __mikem: Also, stop bragging. :)
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> ok
<Red_Herring> tvtime!
<Red_Herring> i cant get ubuntu to set up mysql
<Red_Herring> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is, like, totally, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Knowerrors> Im watching TV on my linux box now, with TVtime, use VDR to record stuff
<Red_Herring> oh, nice
<Red_Herring> vdr?
<Knowerrors> yeah, its in the repos...
<blt> crimsun: Do you have any idea about what might be causing that?
<__mikem> linux always has the right tool for the job
<__mikem> built for it
<crimsun> blt: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Knowerrors> VDR is like having TiVo for linux, same with MythTV
<Red_Herring> nice
<t3nd0> can someone tell me which one of these package i get for a pentium 4 (3.0ghz)?  http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
* Red_Herring will look into it
<crimsun> t3nd0: ia32
<__mikem> I like playing dvds on my laptop, but this video card is so old that it can't keep up with the high fps rate
<Red_Herring> uhhh
<Red_Herring> it says i need to turn off utf-8
<t3nd0> what the heck my tab thing doesnt work
<Red_Herring> how do i turn off utf-8?
<t3nd0> thanks crimsun
<t3nd0> :)
<Red_Herring> how many of you know that hitting <tab> autofills in the name of what you are typing?
<blt> crimsun: No /dev/sdn/. I'm quickly stepping out of my range of understanding here, by the way. For instance, I didn't know to check for /dev/snd/. Is there documentation describing how the sound sytem is supposed to work? I've been flying by the seat of my pants.
<Red_Herring> as in Red_Herring
<t3nd0> mine isnt working for some reason
<t3nd0> Red_Herring, err now it is
<t3nd0> that was strange
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> anyone have any idea on how to turn off utf-8?
<__mikem> Wow, I hope I never incounter these problems, they sound complicated, and my knowlege of windows doesn't help here
<t3nd0> __mikem, i wish i could transfer my XP knowledge to linux somehow :)
<Red_Herring> __mikem, no it doesnt  :-)
<crimsun> blt: are you looking for a high-level (broad) or a low-level overview?
<blt> __mikem: Low-level.
<Red_Herring> arg, this is very aggrivating
<__mikem> yes
<Red_Herring> just like how bad mythtv is
<__mikem> definitely low level
<UFO> hey, is the kubuntu dvd really only 2gb big...
<Knowerrors> Red_Herring: is this an error youre getting from what, VDR?
<__mikem> what is mythtv, sounds fun
<Red_Herring> Knowerrors, yeah
<Red_Herring> and mythtv complains about mysql
<__mikem> oh, as I said, I still need to learn sql one of these days
<Red_Herring> __mikem, mythtv is a tivo like program
<UFO> have you seen the drambox sat reciever? it got linux inside...
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> neat
<__mikem> oh, I literally thought you were saying that people complain about mysql on mythtv
<Knowerrors> Red_Herring: I had that utf-8 problem with ubuntu and vdr... finding you answer now
<UFO> sorry dreambox
<blt> __mikem: Why learn sql when you could use a language that has bindings to it? (Meaning you learn a more general language, plus enough sql to get by.)
<__mikem> lol
<blt> I'll be back shortly. I've laundry to do.
<__mikem> blt my dad would never hear of it
<__mikem> hb
<__mikem> silent in here
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> "what if they called it the 'if you vote against this bill you are unpatriotic' bill, then would you vote for it"?
<__mikem> Um, depends on what it is
<__mikem> ?
<Red_Herring> the patriot act
<Red_Herring> i was quoting the colbert report
<__mikem> Oh, you should probably know, I am republican
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> good
<prospero2006> I've definitely got to get a t.v tuner card
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> its really nice
<__mikem> Oh they are great
<__mikem> you can't beat them
<__mikem> except maybe with hd tv
<prospero2006> How much do they run?
<Red_Herring> i really like my compro pvr
<Knowerrors> you can get tuner cards that do HDTV
<__mikem> tv tuners, I never realy priced them, my dad bought one for the computer in the guestroom
<Red_Herring> prospero2006, my compro pvr was 30 bucks
<__mikem> Knowerrors Nice, when we get an hd tv we will look in to that
<Knowerrors> Red_Herring: I compiled VDR manually, hence, I had edited a startup script to turn off utf-8
<Red_Herring> well, how do i turn it off at all?
<Knowerrors> __mikem: most computer monitors are HD..
<__mikem> YEh, not as big though
<Red_Herring> alla re
<Red_Herring> * all are
<__mikem> I want one of those wall mounts
<Knowerrors> Red_Herring: find the vdr startup script...
<__mikem> but good point
<Red_Herring> Knowerrors, i can just turn it off at startup
<Red_Herring> i just dont know how
<blt> __mikem: Your Dad would never hear of it? Coding in straight sql isn't easy, nor is it particularly instructive.
<__mikem> Open the script and delete a few lines, (or add a few depending on how its setup)
<Knowerrors> What I did- export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.19 export LANG="en_US.iso8859-1" export LC_TYPE="ISO-8859-1"
<Red_Herring> kernel 2.4.19?
<Knowerrors> at the begining of the vdrstart script
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> ok
<Knowerrors> that line may not be needed, the other two are though
<Red_Herring> ok
<__mikem> blt I know, but dad comes from a business programming background (eg vb & ado.net) and is a heavy advocate of doing things a certain way
<__mikem> totally different game than the low level programming I typically spend my time doing, but he still has more experience than I do
<troy> amarok 1.4 beta is a pain to build manually for breezy-amd64 - but it works so nicely once it's built! yay!
<Knowerrors> Red_Herring: do you have a digital tuner card, or just a video in card?
<__mikem> Binary packages are best
<__mikem> no messy scripts to run,
<__mikem> just execute the package and it does the rest
<UFO> __mikem: the sql is quite aesy to learn
<blt> __mikem: Right, I gathered that. But why trap yourself doing a certain sort of programming? Unless, of course, all you want to do is business programming. But even then it's the ideas, and not the languages, that are the important bits. The more arcane the language the less ideas come through with ease.
<Red_Herring> Knowerrors, a tv tuner card
<Red_Herring> i *think* it may be digital
<Red_Herring> but i use it for cable
<__mikem> I want design/maintain opperating systems when I am older, perhaps work on the linux kernel, I don't know. But even I think its probably a good idea to know it anyway just incase
<Knowerrors> Red_Herring: really, there is a place in the pack for a sub card then?
<Knowerrors> the back
<UFO> __mikem: yes its probably your first job if start as programmer... you do an interface to database...
<blt> __mikem: Okay, Well, you can start playing with operating systems now. UFO is right, sql isn't hard to pick up. If you need to it can be done in a flash. Operating Systems are damn hard (and more fun), so why spend time training to become a business programmer?
<snooze_> is there a way to tell X, which display it should take as my primary one?
<Red_Herring> Knowerrors, sub card? sure
<__mikem> A few months ago I built a PE Disassembler
<snooze_> i had the same problem with my last install, but i don't remember how i got it fixed.
<Knowerrors> Red_Herring: youre in the US?  Thats cool your cable company supports using a coputer tuner card
<__mikem> a little later this year I am going to dig up the source code, do a rewrite (It wasn't the neatest code ever writen) and make it available for downlaod somewhere
<UFO> operating systems and kernels uses lot of data for bus and adress for memory and such things
<Red_Herring> Knowerrors, yeah, i have cable internet too ;-)
<UFO> Red_Herring: what do you have up bitrate on cable?
<Red_Herring> downstream
<Red_Herring> 1/2 MB
<Red_Herring> upstream
<Red_Herring> 50KB
<Red_Herring> i can make a nice server with that bandwidth
<Red_Herring> :-)
<blt> __mikem: If you want to play with operating systems, you are aware of the toy ones that have been built for learning purposes, correct?
<__mikem> Better than the IIS we have running here
<__mikem> No I havn't actually, but I could look in to that
<snooze_> allright
<snooze_> now i've made myself 2 bash scripts that i can execute directly after setting up the main system and it sets me up all the hard-to-setup crap that would take hours :)
<UFO> __mikem: try to look in some small driver like serialport or something... you can get the idea of style of programming...
<blt> __mikem: It would be worth it. Any good University library will have books on the subject and source code. Or, you could just google and dick around.
<snooze_> very nice.
<__mikem> UFO, Ive done low level programming  before, I know what its like
<UFO> __mikem: ok... assembly ;)
<__mikem> but writing a driver first and working my way up does sound like a good idea
<__mikem> Perhaps something to interface with my dads new measurement systems instruments he bought
<__mikem> Hes been grappling with the ones they provided him last I heard
<blt> The trick is getting the specs for the device.
<__mikem> Good point, do you think they will be handing those out
<__mikem> its a simple device that measures the room temperature and things like that
<blt> It depends on the company, really.
<__mikem> The product was designed for developers who use Visual Studio, so what do you think?
<UFO> __mikem: mostly they use serial type thing but you have to parse the data its coming in from device
<Knowerrors> Red_Herring: linuxtv.org - dvbn.happysat.org - mythtv.org
<__mikem> I have to know what physical address is for the device, then its childs play, there are two x86 instructions specifically for doing this, namely "in" and "out"
<UFO> __mikem: is it connected to serialport?
<Red_Herring> Knowerrors, thanks
<__mikem> Actually, I think its usb, but I am not sure, I never actually looked at the thing
<Knowerrors> theres a section on dvbn for linux only, and one also for cable
<UFO> Red_Herring: http://www.dream-multimedia-tv.de/english/products_dm7025_technical.php
<blt> crimsun: Thanks for your help, by the way.
<UFO> __mikem: usb is allmost like com universal serial bus... the idea is in the serial you have to read some receive or transmit address
<blt> __mikem: You Dad is from a business background and, as you said, is an advocate of doing things "a certain way". I'm from an academic background, and so I find it interesting that my immediate thought upon reading that was "Oh no. *slaps forehead* There is no certain way to anything!"
<UFO> __mikem: and look in kernel config there is a lot of usb things allready.
<__mikem> YOu can imagine what he said when I told him I wanted to learn c++. Being a vb programmer, the first thing he said was that it was a waste of time
<__mikem> this device is for windows
<__mikem> designed for windows I mean
<__mikem> as far as I know
<blt> Heh, I would put forth the assertion that learning VB is a waste of time, relativley speaking. Unless you're planning on only being a business programmer (which I hope you're not, you sound like a smart kid) having a C type language in your toolkit is helpful.
<blt> Of course, C type languages are still used all the time in business.
<__mikem> blt thanks
<UFO> http://liw.iki.fi/liw/texts/linux-anecdotes how torvald got the idea to create linux it came allmost from driver programming :)
<__mikem> The other thing was, he is still saying that I am wasting my time with assembly
<__mikem> thanks UFO
<__mikem> LOL, by the way blt, are you infering that business programmers are NOT smart
* robotgeek is a python advocate
<blt> Heh. Knowing assmebly is important. Not because you're going to spend a lot of time coding in it (god help you if you are) but because it drives into you an understanding of what the computer is actually doing. Any CS course worth it's salt will make you learn assembly. (Yeah. That's a certain bias that runs strong in academic circles. Hehe.)
<robotgeek> it doesn't hurt at all to learn C though
<Red_Herring> well
<robotgeek> blt: i'm a mechanical engg, and i've coded in assembly.
<Red_Herring> c++ is the foundation of 90% of the other languages outthere
<Red_Herring> its a GREAT language to start on
<__mikem> robotgeek Thats cool, hardware is not really my thing
<_vge> Assembly is the mother of all headaches
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> true
<Red_Herring> why do all of you have a _ before your nicK?
<robotgeek> Red_Herring: +1
<UFO> assembly is most for chip programming... you can do same things with c++
<Red_Herring> what?
<_vge> cos my nick is so leet that everyone wants to use it
<Red_Herring> +1
<__mikem> because someone has already been using mikem
<Red_Herring> oh
<robotgeek> Red_Herring: i did not want to type the same thing :)
<__mikem> Assembly programming is also good if you need to write fast code
<__mikem> which granted you can do in c
<robotgeek> Vge_: that tab completes more easily :)
<__mikem> but sometimes even C is not enough
<ewaldo> hallo
<__mikem> hello
<Vge_> true
<robotgeek> lets all just get faster processors :)
<coolio10> vv
<__mikem> thats your department, your the engineer
<coolio10>  ?
<blt> robotgeek has a point. Programmer time is expensive, hardware isn't.
<__mikem> So, that means more money for me
* coolio10 is away: Away at the moment
<robotgeek> coolio10: is that a annoying away script ?
* coolio10 is back.
<coolio10> yes
<robotgeek> unless I really need to, i wouldn't step down to C. Like I had to for my robotics class
<blt> Perhaps it means more money, but it's ideas that are important, not 10 milliseconds on a loop you spent six days on.
<robotgeek> coolio10: please turn that off, it's pretty irritating. no one is interested, really
<__mikem> I consider C and C++ to be on the same level, because when I use classes, I don't use them liberally like the "geniuses" who designed MFC did
<blt> s/on a loop/from a loop/
<coolio10>  ok :)
<Nirvana> Anybody here know what is taught in grade 10 Computer Tech?
<__mikem> I will through in a SMALL (emphasis on small) class representing a data structure
<__mikem> I never go beyond 1 or 2 levels of inheritance
<blt> Nirvana: That differs wildly from school to school.
* robotgeek would like to learn lisp one of these days
<__mikem> Id like to learn one of those AI programming languages like Fourth
<__mikem> or Smalltalk
<blt> robotgeek: ML is nice and lispy.
<robotgeek> __mikem: forth is ugly!
* __mikem hates ml
<robotgeek> blt: ML?
<__mikem> I tried caml and Ocaml once
<blt> Yeah, forth is dieing for a reason.
<__mikem> I will never use any ML based languages again
<blt> Heh, it was a joke. The University of Chicago is stuck on ML. The guy that wrote the compiler controls the CS department, so yeah. I still have nightmares.
<robotgeek> pray, what is ML. I am a mechanical engineer, mind you :)
<__mikem> blt that sounds horible
<Nirvana> crap... wildly differences :( -- I really wanna break into C or something to (maybe python)
<__mikem> I mean if you have even seen an ml source, you just can't help it scream WHY!!???
<robotgeek> Nirvana: python is an excellent first programming language to learn
<t3nd0> wow i tried to update to kernel 2.6.12-10-386 and the loader gets to *Checking Battery State and then hangs
<blt> robotgeek: You can read about it in the wikipedia.
<blt> Nirvana: I agree with robotgeek. Python is a lovely first language.
<__mikem> I think people should get the hang of the basics with something like javascript, and then jump in to the language of their choice when they are ready to get their feat wet writing apps
<__mikem> Thats actually how I learned
<Nirvana> yeah I know... my cousin knows python.. and can teach me... but I don't wanna learn it if I can't use it in High School courses, because I'll just forget it
<t3nd0> what about perl isnt that a good one to start with also?
<__mikem> Ive seen python code, the syntax is very nice
<Nirvana> ^same
<blt> t3nd0: It depends. Do you like write only code? (Sort of joke.)
<robotgeek> :)
<__mikem> lol @ blt
<t3nd0> yeah nice english hehe
<Nomad411> I'm listening to radio streaming in vlc, is it normal that top shows artsd at 95% most of the time?
<blt> Python is a lovely language. You can bang it out, have it not turn to swiss cheese, and then replace bits with C if speed is absolutely necissary.
<robotgeek> Nirvana: no
<Nirvana> yes?
<Nirvana> no to what?
<__mikem> so blt, when you said you hope I wasn't going to be a business programmer because "I sound like a smart kid" were you implying that business programmers were dumb
<robotgeek> Nirvana: oops, tabcomplete error
<dev_nu11> is there a file that is run when a machine boots up?
<robotgeek> Nomad411: no, it;s not normal
<Nirvana> there's an extension that fills out peoples names for you?? Do tell!
<Nomad411> robotgeek: I would think not.. :(  What could I do to figure this out?
* robotgeek thinks that we should now take the discussion to -offtopic
<zblach> hey, quick question. how to kill running processes in kde?
<__mikem> lol
<robotgeek> Nirvana: just type "robot <tab>"
<t3nd0> ON TOPIC: i tried to update to kernel 2.6.12-10-386 and the loader gets to *Checking Battery State and then hangs
<t3nd0> :)
<robotgeek> t3nd0: :)
<Nirvana> OMG! I love you! that is so helpful!
<blt> No, it just kind of seems like wasted talent. I'm a person that values innovation and research, not VB and TPS reports.
<robotgeek> acpi=off stuff
<t3nd0> TPS FTW
<__mikem> VB and TPS reports  I don't even know what TPS reports are
<robotgeek> __mikem: TPS reports are from "Office Space"
<__mikem> I love that movie
<blt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TPS_report
<Nomad411> !artsd
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<zblach> xmms has locked, and it must be terminated. how?
<__mikem> um, yeh, I am going to need you to come in saturday
<__mikem> lol
<robotgeek> zblach: open a konsole, and do a "killall xmms"
<robotgeek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TPS_report
<blt> Actually TPS reports are used in QA in software houses. They're real, they're tedious, and they're evil.
<__mikem> I will give one thing to the vb comunity, VB.net is loads better than vb6, (I tried vb.net out of morbid curiousity a few times)
<robotgeek> Nomad411: can you try it with a different player, like xmms
<robotgeek> Nomad411: or kaffeine
<__mikem> lol, you seem to have some deap routed issues here blt
<Nomad411> I just turned off vlc, it's still hovering at around 50%
<zblach> robotgeek, is there a graphical client?
<Nomad411> spikes up to 95%,
<lordjoe> zblach: you can use KSysGuard (found in k menu -> system)
<blt> __mikem: Mostly it stems from major authority problem; which is to say that I can't stand any of it.
<blt> s/problem/problems/
<robotgeek> zblach: right click on the panel, add applet to panel -> run away process catcher
<zblach> lordjoe, thanks
<__mikem> My dad has that problem with his boss, but the problem is in the sails department
<__mikem> sales*
<__mikem> He is vp of sales for CGI, but he writes software for them from time to time also
<__mikem> I even wrote some code that monitors their press
<Nomad411> weird, I turn off the mic in mixer and it,s still on
<zblach> robotgeek, also thanks
<robotgeek> http://www.chrisglass.com/journal/downloads/TPSreport.pdf
<Nomad411> Anybody want an Audigy soundcard?  sucks!
<zblach> Nomad411, they're not so bad
<__mikem> I am using the XFI
<Nomad411> I know..
<__mikem> nomad
<Nomad411> :)
<Nomad411> But I have weird sound issues since updating to KDE 3.5
<Nomad411> __mikem: __mikem?
<__mikem> um?
<__mikem> what?
<Nomad411> you said nomad
<__mikem> Yes
<__mikem> I was talking to you
<Red_Herring> its not a bug, its a feature!
<__mikem> yup
<robotgeek> Firefox 1.5 huh
<Red_Herring> yeah
<__mikem> a feature, thats what us software developers say to avoid the grill
<blt> Meh, but whatever. I have this gut feeling that technology shouldn't enslave us, so things that don't press forward, as it were, tend to irk me.
<robotgeek> Good PR :)
<__mikem> I dread the day when all these RAD tools put people like me out of business
<blt> RAD?
<__mikem> Rapid APplication Development
<Nomad411> !sound
* robotgeek should write one and hold the world at ransom, for a gazillion dollars
<ubotu> methinks sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<robotgeek> Nomad411: does it also occur while using Kaffeine?
<__mikem> good idea robotgeek, just don't hold me at ransome
<robotgeek> </evil Dr. evil laughter>
<blt> Oh. No, those won't put anyone out of business. Compilers are pretty much the same thing, assuming you spend all of your time writing assembler. People will just end up doing neater things, not wasting their time writing tedious code.
<blt> Programmer time is expensive and precious.
<__mikem> I know, but I hear these stories about these technologies where people created FULLY FUNCTIONAL apps with this tool where all they did was drag and drop a few things
<__mikem> I can't stand the thought of these no tallent guys with a WYSIWYG taking credit for apps they didn't really write
<blt> Right, but those tend to be rather bland applications anyway that do pretty much the same thing everyone else is doing, at least the drag and drop stuff.
<__mikem> Yeh, but its tools like those that are truely EVIL, even more so than TPS reports
<Nomad411> robotgeek: Installing kafeine
<__mikem> People drag and drop, maybe write a few "event handlers" and think they are all that
<__mikem> when the code they bearly even looked at compiles
<Red_Herring> hey
<blt> I wouldn't say they're evil. Automation is a splendid thing that tends to free creative people up, allowing them to make newer, neater things. People who think they're all that and a bag of chips for dragging and dropping are always going to exist, in one form or another.
<Red_Herring> i write a nice ttt java prog
<Red_Herring> anyone care to look?
<__mikem> yeh, true, but it just makes me so mad, especially after all the hard work I did learning C++, Assembly, and other languages where a WYSIWYG and anything of the sort has no place
<Nomad411> robotgeek: seems kafeine will not play any of the video formats I have
<Nomad411> and it complains of missing alsa-sink when starting?
<LjL> RAD tools are useful __mikem. they're just not the same thing as a plain text editor and compiler, which still have their very important place in my opinion
<dev_nu11> I'm trying to find the file that runs when a machine boots up, is /etc/mkinitrd the right file?
<robotgeek> Nomad411: better install kaffeine-xine
<Nomad411> ok
<LjL> everything has its place, there are cases where you need a RAD tool, and cases where you just sit down and write code.  the only sad thing is that these cases often get mixed up by people who know no better
<robotgeek> dev_nu11: why are you doing that?
<__mikem> thanks, I have no problem with rad tools, but when some vb programmer thinks they can presume to claim to tell me how to do my job, I just can't stand it
<blt> I understand that, but you're probably a better coder for the hard work. The trick is, though, if they end up doing neater things who ends up coming out on top, add more. Sure, slashcode could have been written as an assembler language application, but there was no reason to do so. In the same vein, sometimes it's nice to have tedious code plunked down for you.
<dev_nu11> __mikem: i want to run a program when i boot my machine
<dev_nu11> i mean robotgeek
<blt> dev_null: Do you want to add it to the bootup, or would a cron job suffice?
<__mikem> find the startup script for your account, and add a line that starts the program you want to run dev_null
<LjL> dev_nu11: i think you should write a script in /etc/init.d
<dev_nu11> on bootup
<blt> What program?
<robotgeek> dev_nu11: "man update-rc.d"
<__mikem> you may need to run as root to modify any startup scripts
<dev_nu11> so everything in init.d gets run
<dev_nu11> that sounds like what I need
<blt> Why do you want everything in init.d to run?
<LjL> dev_nu11: no, not until you use update-rc.d to tell it how and when to run
<dev_nu11> ok, i'll read up on that, thanks
<LjL> dev_nu11: also, scripts in /etc/init.d should have a specific format, namely they should accept "start", "stop" and "restart" as arguments
<Nomad411> robotgeek: Nope, alsa-sink is still an issue.. I installed kaffeine-xine
<blt> __mikem: Arrogant people are usually those that shouldn't be. It's a sad fact of life. VB/RoR/$FOO jerks will happen, but that doesn't mean their tools are bad.
<Nomad411> I'm going to follow the recommendation sfrom the wiki and see where that leads
<blt> Laundry time.
<robotgeek> Nomad411: cool
<LjL> dev_nu11: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/555362  this *should* be a decent template for an init.d script
<Nomad411> robotgeek: thanks though :)
<dev_nu11> LjL: thanks
<__mikem> I have nothing against vb, .NET (which I use from time to time), and things like that, but people need to stop saying that things like .NET and managed code are the "future of application development"
<robotgeek> Nomad411: SURE
<dev_nu11> and everyone else
<robotgeek> my bad, accidental caps locking
<prospero2006> I
<prospero2006> I'm an amatuer programmer, but it seems like Sun Java has about everything you need
<LjL> __mikem: they might even be right, who knows
<__mikem> I honestly hope not, I love low level stuff, as hard as it is, the chalange makes it fun
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@195.24.94.168]  by robotgeek
<__mikem> what dns was that
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<prospero2006> Do you have any experience with sk_buff and how that works?
<__mikem> RobotGeek, what dns was that
<LjL> __mikem: yeah but APIs become more and more complicated, to the point where programming in C now is probably becoming as difficuly as was programming in assembler 20 years ago
<robotgeek> __mikem: no clue, his ban time expired :)
<__mikem> oh,
<LjL> __mikem: i mean of course programming applications that have GUIs or some other complex interface to some toolkit, of course, a plain ANSI C console application will stay the same as it was 20 years ago
<__mikem> LjL, my response to that is simple, BUILD A NEW API
<robotgeek> like the amazing screen :)
<LjL> __mikem: i would tend to say that too. but, perhaps i'm mistaken, but that approach seems to either be unfeasible or to be ignored...
<__mikem> You don't see many console apps that are meant to run stand alone
<LjL> __mikem: for some reason, APIs still keep getting more complicated, and instead of building new ones, people make tools to get around them
<__mikem> yeh, no problem with that, but the code those tools generate should still be just as fast, otherwise its really like going one step forwards and two steps back
<LjL> __mikem: i agree that it's mostly going backwards, but that doesn't surprise me, when today, in 2006, in need ten times more RAM than i needed 10 years ago, to do the same things
<LjL> in=i
<__mikem> We don't need more ram than we did then, back then we could only have up to 64 megs
<__mikem> so we were kind of stuck writing software wthat was more conservative or resources
<LjL> but apparently, we do need it, otherwise our programs grind to a halt
<__mikem> yup
<LjL> well i think it's only partially a problem of resource sparing
<LjL> that's part of the problem, but another part of it is layering... today, we basically use the same operating systems, interfaces and stuff that we used 10 years ago. except they are now version 3294
<__mikem> THe problem is, microsoft is trying to keep the newer versions of windows compatible with older versions of windows
<LjL> which means layers over layers of compatibility, ugly patches around bugs, and so on have accumulated
<__mikem> the win32 api is litered with examples of this
<__mikem> for example "hinstance"
<LjL> i don't think that's just a problem with MS, though i'll grant they're particularly "good" at it
<__mikem> which is usually 0x00400000 for executable images
<__mikem> good point
<LjL> i'm sure it's a problem with gnu/linux as well
<kosh> hmm I know that I need vastly more ram then I needed 10 years ago but I am in no way doing the same things
<__mikem> Probably not as bad though
<LjL> especially with desktop environments (no names please ;)
<kosh> I am working with databases that are larger in size then the hard drives where 10 years ago and I have more ram then the hard drives where then also
<blt> __mikem: Though what do you consider to be "fast" code. You can make all sorts of tradeoffs for speed at the sake of maintainability of resource usage, but where do you stop? What counts as fast?
<__mikem> linux is just a better opperating
<__mikem> system
<kosh> LjL: the systems are in no way comparable
<LjL> kosh: didn't say they were
<__mikem> About the speed of a well writen Win32 App in C would be what I would like to aim for
<kosh> LjL: 10 years ago you could not run many programs at the same time and they can't do even a tiny fraction of what modern software can
<__mikem> maybe a bit slower but not much
<blt> __mikem: Linux has kept backwards compatablity by having good APIs, and ignoring when having backwards compatability is a bad thing. And yes, we are doing vasly different thigns now which require more of everything..
<__mikem> kosh, please don't go there, its just to ugly
<blt> __mikem: Why?
<LjL> blt: perhaps at "optimize the algorithm, not the code" ;) though i guess this makes little sense when one's talking about APIs and such...
<__mikem> the way win95 handled multiple processes was horendous
<blt> LjL: Exactly! A good algorithm in python is going to beat the crap out of a bad one in C. Languages don't really matter all that much. It's ideas that are the important bit.
<kosh> __mikem: I know that for doing development I have 4 monitors and I have about 30 or so programs open right now, things like the ioslaves in kde save me a few hours per week in time
<__mikem> yes, thats true, but try doing that on an old windows machine
<kosh> __mikem: I could have a computer 10x more powerful and I could still use more
<LjL> kosh: except that i said and meant doing the *same* things as 10 years ago... can i 1) load linux 2) let KDE or Gnome start 3) load KWord or Abiword or OOo or whatever and edit a document   ..... with 16 megs or RAM?
<LjL> kosh: i could do this with *1* meg of RAM. and yes, it did multitask fairly nicely
<kosh> LjL: run the versions from 10 years ago with the same size datasets then
<__mikem> that would be interesting if we could get that legacy code to run
<kosh> LjL: kword, abiword, gnome, kde etc are in no way comparable to the software of 10 years ago
<blt> __mikem: Why that metric, a well written w32 C app? It seems rather arbitrary.
<LjL> kosh: except that most of the things they did are the same things that i do now. perhaps we can call that features bloat?
<kosh> fine you can call the features bloat
<kosh> since I use the features I won't call them bloat
<__mikem> Yes, but I am not to teribly specific with the speed of an app, but I don't want to see more tools with the poor performance of vb6
<kosh> no software from 10 years ago that I ever found did url transparency, kde does and it saves me a massive ammount of time
<LjL> kosh: with that metric, software will get infinitely bloated. for *any* given possible feature, you will find at least one user who'll make use of it
<kosh> the language has very little to do with how fast the actual software runs
<LjL> kosh: url transparency?
<__mikem> no, but the design of the compiler will kosh
<kosh> I have written stuff in bash that ran faster then a c++ program
<kosh> most of the speed of the program is in the design of the program
<__mikem> will, for trivial tasks, thats to be expected
<kosh> not in the speed that it compiles to
<__mikem> especially from the overhead of initialization
<blt> I agree with kosh. Human time is expensive, hardware is not. Let features come in if it saves time. Also, he's entirely correct, again, about design being the most important aspect toward speed.
<LjL> kosh: that's correct of course. and i claim that current software design basically stinks compared to N years ago
<__mikem> which is where most of the lag comes form
<kosh> for almost every task I have run into I have been able to write software in python that was written faster, ran faster and had far fewer bugs then the equiv c++ version
<__mikem> well, python (I have never used it) from what I hear is a good language
<__mikem> I will probably learn it when I get a chance
<kosh> LjL: url transparency in kde means from any file open/save dialog box I have use sftp, ftp, http, https, webdav, webdavs etc etc to load and save
<LjL> kosh: that's good. but then why doesn't that happen normally? *that*'s the whole point
<bimberi> noirequus: ping! (need help in #ubuntu)
<robotgeek> bimberi: here is at work
<__mikem> brb
<kosh> LjL: most c++ apps run darn slow, most c ones do also
<LjL> kosh: oh, yes, i could definitely do that 10 years ago. though i just had FTP and HTTP among the ones you mentioned
<robotgeek> he, err
<blt> Python is a great language, but it runs much more "slowly" that a C app. But the language allows for more clear design, with fewer bugs.
<kosh> LjL: so from any application you used you could open and save to those resources transparently?
<LjL> kosh: yes
<bimberi> robotgeek: yeah i know - just trying anything i can think of :/
<robotgeek> he fixed it, i guess
<LjL> kosh: i just needed a handler for the specific device, HTTP, FTP, disk or whatever
<kosh> LjL: and what os would that be?
<bimberi> :)
<LjL> kosh: AmigaOS
<kosh> blt: the speed of a language has very little to do with the speed of the program in most cases that I have run into
<LjL> kosh: also, that wasn't specific to the "desktop environment" like it is now in KDE. it was part of the filing system
<kosh> blt: for example while python may be a slower language if you are dealingwith images then the odds are most of the running time of the software will be in the image code which you will offload to a nice optimized library that lots of other software uses
<__mikem> the language has nothing to do with it, its the assembly the compiler generates, and the quality of the code
<LjL> kosh: i could type in the shell "copy HTTP:www.google.com/index.html Work:Documents/GoogleHome.html" for example
<kosh> bit about 90% of the performance ends up being in 10% of the code
<__mikem> did you know that 96% of the code in an mfc app is NEVER EVER ONCE executed
<kosh> LjL: not the same thing, from the file dialog in any kde app I can just type sftp://username@server and hit enter and I can log in, autocomplete to where I am going and select a file for load and save
<kosh> the problem is that most people that do things programming, cooking, driving cars etc suck badly at it and don't really want to learn
<kosh> I have seen some horribly slow software written in python
<LjL> kosh: but i could do that as well, i mentioned the shell because it does *not* work like that in KDE, but i could also use HTTP in a file dialog in any application. no auto-completion, though
<_bill> hi yall
<kosh> I have even helped some people speed up the software by a factor of a thousand with a few simple changes
<LjL> __mikem: doesn't surprise me at all, especially when i see huge PocketPC apps that do basically nothing, and the equivalent Symbian apps taking like 20KB
<__mikem> The thing that I would like to know is why does that code exist though?
<_bill> I have kubuntu 5.10 64bit version...any one know why the JVM won't work?
<blt> Goodnight all. It's been interesting. Thank you to those who tried to help.
<robotgeek> blt: night
* robotgeek scrolls to see what the issue was
<__mikem> good night blt
<LjL> kosh: really, this brings to my mind another point concerting excessive layering... though not API layering this time, but filesystem layering. why do i have a filesystem in my OS, and then my KDE (or Gnome for that matter) superimposes *another* thing which looks and smells like a filesystem, but isn't quite a filesystem, and is different from the real filesystem? (and only works with KDE apps)
<LjL> kosh: i even read people *advocating* filesystem hiding. that's just crazy, why not just make a good-looking filesystem hierarchy in the first place?
<LjL> kosh: the answer is easy of course: tradition and backwards compatibility
<LjL> kosh: precisely the same thing that, i think, ruins APIs
<kosh> LjL: kde does it becaues not all operating systems provide the resources necessary
<kosh> LjL: kde runs on a heck of a lot of things and the odds are good that kde4 will even be ported to windows
<__mikem> http://liw.iki.fl/liw/texts/programming-truths.html some of these are really funny
<kosh> LjL: the ioslaves though means I can open/save files to my rackspace server and many other transparently, I can just use sftp and don't end up spending my time with an sftp app to copy locally, edit, remember to copy back etc
<thompa> !amarok
<LjL> kosh: fine, but this way KDE takes up some (or many) of the functions of an operating system as well, which wasn't was KDE was intended to be. it all becomes a mess, with duplication of roles, duplication of features, and inconsistencies that are very apparent to the user
<ubotu> amarok is, like, a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<LjL> kosh: yes, but again, AmigaOS could very easily do that *inside* the "real" filesystem, no need for any additional layer mixed up with the GUI
<__mikem> http://liw.iki.fl/liw/texts/programming-truths.html some of these are really funny
<kosh> LjL: I can't think of many os that provide support for things like that
<__mikem> what the
<LjL> kosh: Linux does, in its weird ugly way
<kosh> LjL: actually plan9 and linux just recently got the ability to do it
<__mikem> I didnt type that
<LjL> kosh: just mount your server somewhere, and it will
<kosh> LjL: only very recently and bsd, solaris, aix, hpux, etc can't
<LjL> kosh: i can even type "/ftp/ftp.something.com/blah" in linux, just like i did on AmigaOS, except with uglier syntax
* dotChad g'nite <o
<__mikem> night
<thompa> if you dont want all the options of kde there is always gnome
<__mikem> when in gnome do as the ...
<LjL> thompa: that's not the point, gnome has its "virtual file system" (VFS) as well
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> I can't finish that pun, two painful
<LjL> guess so
<kosh> LjL: both of them developed a vfs layer since the systems they ran on did not have a common vfs layer, it makes portability far easier, the plan now is to work on merging the vfs layers they use into a common library
<kosh> LjL: once that is finished then it can be merged down
<thompa> where is latest amarok?
<kosh> LjL: it really does make more sense to solve the problem at hand rather then try to design a perfect solution the first time
<LjL> kosh: and it will still not really be "merged", because it won't work, for example, in a console
<LjL> kosh: oh, that's an understandable point of view as well, for sure
<kosh> LjL: the idea is that long term it will be put into a library that just about very program will use
<kosh> LjL: even in the console
<kosh> LjL: however since it was the kde and gnome developers that really wanted this feature since it saves such a large ammount of time in a gui they are the ones that did it first
<julian> hey everybody
<LjL> kosh: but, really, i don't think it has been done all that well (but then again, perhaps i was too used to amigaos ;) -- for example, in Amarok, i cannot use a Samba share as my collection directory. why? any user will try, fail, and wonder why all his life
<kosh> __mikem: some problems are fixed by hardware, if you need to work with a large db no ammount of optimization will make it run on a machine without enough ram :)
<julian> just running kubuntu for the first time. having some questions already
<kosh> LjL: no idea on that, I have not used samba
<__mikem> Well, thats granted, but there needs to be balance
<LjL> kosh: also, files from samba or ftp or whatever get copied to the local disk first. that's unintuitive, and people wonder why it doesn't work the same way when they actually *mount* their samba share
<julian> alright, nevermind
<LjL> kosh: i guess it will do the same thing with any ioslave except "file://" (which, i guess, isn't really treated as such)
<kosh> LjL: I mostly work with remote systems where the connection is encrypted like sftp and it does what I need for that
<kosh> __mikem: yup there are lots of things to balance, you have to profile, see how much you can speed it up trivially, and then find out what the cost of the speed you need is vs the cost of the hardware at least for writing custom applications
<LjL> kosh: yeah, in those applications that happen to support it correctly... which, seeing the Amarok case, aren't even just the KDE applications, but a *subset* of them
<kosh> __mikem: if it iwll take 30K in time but only 5K in hardware then the hardware is cheaper
<__mikem> Yeh, but hardware aint my problem, leave it to the hardware guys
<kosh> LjL: I don't think the media layer in general handles remote resources since it tries to do stuff to files that those remote resources don't support
<kosh> LjL: that is why there is not a common library yet that is pushed down, it still needs work
<LjL> kosh: but, really, i think the problem with this "virtual file systems" thing lies with Linux and its monolithic architecture. if filesystem drivers didn't have to be part of the kernel, it would very easy to *download new filesystems on the fly*, and mount Samba, NFS, SFTP or whatever without any troubles at all
<kosh> LjL: it is not amarok that is broken or the ioslaves that are broken
<kosh> LjL: this has squat to do with linux, this has to do with working on any unix
<__mikem> we have had a lot of people in here complaining about amarok
<kosh> I like amarok, I use the xine output on it so I can get 7.1 audio
<__mikem> I like Kaffine
<kosh> LjL: why do you keep going after the idea that kde is somehow tied to linux?
<LjL> kosh: if linux gave us an easy way to do that, KDE and Gnome could make use of it when running on Linux, and revert to "virtual" when running on system that don't have such features
<thompa> ok so amarok 1.4 is only for dapper it seems
<LjL> thompa: www.kubuntu.org
<__mikem> LjL, sounds like how dirrectx works
<kosh> LjL: wel linux only added an easy way to do it a few months ago, however writing software like that is harder
<kosh> __mikem: must be why the old directx apps I have tried no longer work ;)
<__mikem> lol yeh I can imagine
<__mikem> DirectX code is Horendous to look at
<__mikem> I tried learning it once, but It got so painful, after a while I said screw this
<LjL> kosh: so, we're back to the quality of software, aren't we. anyway, i'm interested in this new stuff in linux, do you have a pointer?
<kosh> software in general is hard to write, hard to debug
<kosh> LjL: it is call fuse
<kosh> LjL: let me find a link
<thompa> LjL: thanks I found it, i had read the intro to this irc about amarok 1.4 beta
<thompa> but im not going to run dapper
<LjL> kosh: oh, fuse... it's a bit older than a few months i think, though perhaps it's only been added to the mainstream kernel recently
<LjL> thompa: but 1.4 beta runs on *breezy*
<kosh> http://kerneltrap.org/node/4517
<kosh> LjL: yup only recently added to the maintstream kernel
<kosh> LjL: fuse also has a fuse-kio module so you can mount any ioslave using fuse so it can be usable from the console
<LjL> kosh: and make things even more convoluted than they already are... =) well i admit that will be useful, though convoluted
<__mikem> brb got to pop my contact lenses
<kosh> __mikem: and customers won't pay the time it takes to do stuff, they keep demanding more features in less time at less cost etc, something has got to give in that situation and it is almost always speed and quality
<kosh> LjL: why is that more convoluted, the kio items are userspace filesystem drivers they are just normally only used by kde
<kosh> LjL: now that the kernel has a way of doing userspace drivers someone made it so it could use ones that are already written
<kosh> LjL: remember with modern software unless a feature is used you don't pay a memory cost for it since it won't be loaded off the disk
<LjL> kosh: yes, it makes sense at the end of the day. though, i wonder, how tied to KDE are those drivers?
<LjL> kosh: when i try to use, say, the SFTP kioslave from the console, will a KDE window pop up saying "copying file..."?
<kosh> LjL: they are not tied to kde
<__mikem> ok I am back
<kosh> LjL: they where just written as part of the kde project
<kosh> LjL: kde is pretty clean and modular
<thompa> LjL: the web site says dapper for amarok, is there some other way to install it?
<LjL> kosh: you know, i was just receintly thinking about using FUSE to get a versioning file system, there is one around
<LjL> thompa: you're correct, my fault. i was sure i had read "breezy" earlier on today
<thompa> needs a newer version of taglib.
<thompa> you would think if they announce it here it would be for breezy
<kosh> writing good software is very very hard which is why most of it does not even approach good
<thompa> and what i like about kubuntu is that it presents kde in a nice way menus and all
<LjL> thompa: if taglib is the only problem, then i would probably try compiling dapper's taglib into breezy. taglib doesn't depend on anything except the C libraries
<thompa> im going to see if current amarok is sufficent first
<robotgeek> thompa: yeah, it works well :)
* LjL goes to bed
<LjL> night
<zblach> the k panel died. how to resurrect?
<robotgeek> zblach: alt + f2 , kicker
<kosh> alt-f2 kicker
<zblach> robotgeek,thanks
<brydenn> bbl guys
<brydenn> gotta make a windows xp HD ;)
<brydenn> hold up.. question
<brydenn> can i have a dual boot with 2 different HDs?
<brydenn> like this one is Kubuntu... my slave will be Windows XP Pro
<brydenn> can i have Grub ask me which one i want to boot to?
<brydenn> oh come on... not all of you are idling
<kosh> hmm
<kosh> you can do it but I don't think you can do it with windows as the secondary drive
<robotgeek> brydenn: i have no clue about grub
<_aaron> hey... I'm having problems with su   and my apt-repository list
<brydenn> damn
<brydenn> i want Kubuntu to be the master
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<kosh> linux does not care what drive it boots off of
<Snake__> brydenn: google around
<kosh> however windows does care
<_aaron> I added the nokia 770 repository using aptititude, and I think it pulled some incompatible stuff from it
<Psi-Jack> That was the most annoying installation of Kubuntu I've had to deal with yet.
<kosh> there are ways of working around it in grub but they are a pain
<kosh> why was it annoying?
<_aaron> and I can't remove the repository.. because my "su" doesn't seem to be working to get into aptitude
<kwewu14> anyone know how to fix a failed to load nvidia kernel module when i startx?
<_aaron> and I can't find the /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Psi-Jack> For some reason, my new Kubuntu installation's startup, does /not/ bring up eth0. How do I fix that?
<robotgeek> _aaron: dapper
<kosh> brydenn: do you already have windows installed on the second drive?
<brydenn> not yet kosh
<brydenn> i'm gonna do it now though
<brydenn> thats why i was gonna ask before i left
<_aaron> Psi-Jack: in the control panel!
<_aaron> Psi-Jack: it works!
<brydenn> i'll figure it out Kosh
* Psi-Jack sighs/.
<brydenn> :) ttyl
<_aaron> Psi-Jack: .. I mean... youdon't have to do funky ifconfig stuff
<Psi-Jack> _aaron: There is no X on that server box. X will not be involved either.
<_aaron> Psi-Jack: or edit ... ok.. I thought you were running kubuntu
<Psi-Jack> ifup eth0 works, to bring it up MANUALLY.
<Psi-Jack> _aaron: I am. Installed using server-expert mode.
<_aaron> Psi-Jack: etc/init.d/
<kwewu14> anyone know how to fix a failed to load nvidia kernel module when i startx?
<sniff> is anyone able to give me a little advice please?
<_aaron> or rc-update something like that if it's similar to debian
<kwewu14> i already reinstalled nvidia-glx
<sniff> I'd really like to know what "configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required" means and how to fix it?
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: sudo <edit> /etc/network/interfaces and add auto eth0
<Psi-Jack> update-rc.d?
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: Hmm, auto eth0?
<wC> hi
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: that will bring it up at boot
<thompa> how do you reload packages with adept?
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: I see. No real particular place I need to put it, is there? heh
<_aaron> Psi-Jack: yes,
<thompa> just curious, usually i do apt-get update
<sniff> thompa: click on FETCH PACKAGES
<wC> awhile back someone told me a string to create my own .deb file from source..... but i had made an alias to make it easier and i forgot the command(s)
<wC> anybody know them?
<Ashex> hey
<thompa> sniff: fetch updates?  ok
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell wC about checkinstall
<Ashex> I got a question
<kwewu14> Psi-Jack: was that to me?
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: Hmmm. Looking on my own system, and my other server, there is no auto eth0...
<wC> thanks robotgeek
<Ashex> How would I go about installing Kubuntu to a usb sotrage device?
<wC> sounds familiar, i think that was it :-d
<sniff> thompa: yeah, click this after your change the sources.list for example
<robotgeek> Ashex: it's pretty complicated with breezy
<_aaron> YaY... I got aptitude running in a console... but I can't find the way to edit the apt config file, as in the X mode
<Psi-Jack> kwewu14: Did I say your nick, at all, in any of my recent conversation? :-/
<wC> yep that was it, thanks so much man
<sniff>  I'd really like to know what "configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required" means and how to fix it?
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: Why do neither of the other two systems I have, running Kubuntu, have auto eth0?
<Ashex> robotgeek: how complicated?
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: weird
<Psi-Jack> And, eth0 is brought up, on both.
<robotgeek> Ashex: does you computer support booting from a USB drive?
<Ashex> robotgeek: yup, I've used syslinux to boot feather linux off a thumbdrive
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: i am lost, i thought that it was required. <sigh>
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: BTW, that system has a flakey CD-ROM drive, so I barely got Kubuntu installed. LOL. It finally did, but it did not get to properly post-install, so I did apt-get install ubuntu-base after I got the network up. ;)
<thompa> !dvd
<ubotu> somebody said dvd was DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<robotgeek> Ashex: this syslinux is a CD?
<Ashex> robotgeek: nope, just a bootstrap
<robotgeek> Ashex: yeah, but a bootstrap cd
<Ashex> robotgeek: I don't believe so
<sniff> thompa: did it work ok>?
<thompa> no sources dont work
<robotgeek> Ashex: does it allow you to make changes to where you can boot off ?
<Ashex> robotgeek: I didn't use a cd, when I set it all up I just ran syslinux against my thumbdrive
<thompa> got to find some new ones on there
<sniff> your souces are wrong?
<thompa> well it says some are slow or may not work
<sniff> do you want to do a pastebin of your sources file?
<robotgeek> Ashex: hmm, i am lost. how does this bootstrap thing work?
<sniff> thompa: paste here one of the internet sources
<_aaron> So folks, where is my apt.config
<sniff> thompa: that is slow
<thompa> deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas all
<Ashex> robotgeek: syslinux is just a MBR that I installed on the thumbdrive
<sniff> mm
<sniff> is there another mirror available for that one?
<robotgeek> Ashex: well, if your system can boot from a external USB device, it should be pretty easy
<sniff> personally i don't use it
<thompa> yes there are like a dozen mirrors
<Ashex> robotgeek: that's what I'm hoping, I just burned the kubuntu dvd and don't have much space on my laptop
<Ashex> the DVD image has ATI video drivers, correct?
<robotgeek> Ashex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<robotgeek> Ashex: i have no idea, i dont' use ATI/Nvdia
<Ashex> >.<
<Ashex> robotgeek: I think it does, I was told Ubuntu DVD has both ati and nvidia.
<robotgeek> Ashex: cool, i'll keep that in mind
<sniff> hey guys, how do i change the default webbrowser in kubuntu to firefox
<robotgeek> kcontrol -> Components -> Web Browser
<sniff> ha!
<sniff> ok!!!
<thompa> oh! i did not add sources correctly
<sniff> oh yes!! thank robotgeek
<sniff> robotgeek: byt the way i don't have kcontrol
<zblach> hey, what's good for ripping cds?
<sniff> but got the SYTEM SETTINGS -> USER ACCOUNTS
<robotgeek> sniff: yes you do, alt + f2, kcontrol :)
<thompa> now its working, i forgot to add "all" to list of sections
<sniff> robotgeek: ah thanksin bittornado i
<zblach> i thought KsCD was for ripping
<sniff> robotgeek: bittornado keeps giving me an error, "problem connecting to tracker - timeout exceeded" any idea about this please?
<robotgeek> sniff: nope
<sniff> mmm, anyone know about this?
<sniff> i have like 0 experience with bittornado
<robotgeek> sniff: do you have port forwarding setup correctly?
<sniff> mmmm
<sniff> i'm not on nat or using firewall
<sniff> do i still need to worry about this?
<robotgeek> nope
<sniff> i got one other thing bugging me
<robotgeek> go ahead sniff
<luisito> hello
<robotgeek> hey luisito
<sniff> robotgeek: everytime i restart my computer I must open a terminal and type "pon dsl-provider" to enable my internet connection. When I ran pppoeconf I told it to connect automatically/
<Ashex> oh man
<Ashex> this is going to be fun
<robotgeek> sniff: sorry, i have no clue about that!
<sniff> mmmm :(
<Ashex> I've got 2 partitions right now on my external
<luisito> how can I use the 1280x1024 resolution? I don't have it as an option, just at 1024x768. And my monitor can handle it.
<Ashex> I'm going to resize one
<Ashex> so I'll have 3
<Ashex> :)
<sniff> is there a startup file in kde, which you can add things like this to?
<robotgeek> luisito, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in a terminal
<furntree> anyonek know how to get a radeon x850 driver to work
<Ashex> anyone happen to have a preference on windows partitioners?
<Hobbsee> sure, the installer disk seems to work pretty well - kubuntu installer
<Ashex> I need to resize a partition first
<prospero2006> whenever I click on an mp3, it always opens with audacity. Any help?
<Hobbsee> kubuntu installer resizes
<Ashex> hookay, despite my paranoia on uses kubuntu to resize, I'll try it :P
<Snake__> prospero2006: give me a moment, ill write out directions
<prospero2006> Thanks snake, Not sure how to pm you
<ownerx> i managed to fix it so all the media show up in media://
<Ashex> . /msg username message
<Ashex> or use /query to open a window
<Snake__> prospero2006: Open konqueror --> Click settings --> click Configure konqueror --> click "File Associations" on the side --> in the search field type "MP3" --> Open MP3, and then move the application you want to use to the top of the list
<prospero2006> thanks snake
<Snake__> Yep
<Ashex> defragging takes forever :/
<thompa> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ownerx> !klik
<ubotu> hmm... klik is at  http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<thompa> hmm where is mplayer?
<thompa> universe seems to be enabled
<thompa> is there something that supports widescreen format?
<Snake__> hry Kamping_Kaiser
<Snake__> hey* too :)
<Red_Herring> http://rj.selfip.com/myprograms.php
<Red_Herring> ^suggestions?
<dev_nu11> do you have to defrag an ext3 filesystem?
<dev_nu11> or perforam any kind of maintenance
<thompa> !xine
<ubotu> thompa: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> dev_nu11: good question
<thompa> i cant seem to get kaffeine to play movies, cant find mplayer, vlc wont play widescreen
<Snake__> Firetech: This question gets asked a lot. Linux filesystems defragment themselves automatically - human intervention isn't needed. But to make it work properly, you do need to be sure that you keep some empty space (about 20%) on your partitions.
<Snake__> Ah crap
<Snake__> dev_nu11: This question gets asked a lot. Linux filesystems defragment themselves automatically - human intervention isn't needed. But to make it work properly, you do need to be sure that you keep some empty space (about 20%) on your partitions.
<thompa> how do you enable universe repos in kubuntu?
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Snake__> robotgeek_away: there ya go
<Snake__> ARGHHH
<thompa> thats for ubuntu
<Snake__> thompa:
<Snake__> thats for you
* Snake__ should shut up now
<thompa> adept shows universe enabled
<Snake__> thompa: then update and it should work
<thompa> but i cant find mplayer
<Snake__> thompa: I would help, but I got to get some rest, sorry :(
<thompa> thats ok
<Snake__> Its midnight here, got to be up at 5 :)
<bimberi> thompa: mplayer is in multiverse
<thompa> bimberi: hi, so do i just add mutiverse to some of these repos
<bimberi> thompa: yes, wherever you see universe basically
<thompa> ok thanks, thats simple
<bimberi> thompa: hi btw :)
<thompa> bimberi: what i want to do is watch something in widescreen
<thompa> or something that has that option
<bimberi> thompa: yes, i've seen that, i know nothing of it though :|
<bimberi> mplayer is probably a good thing to try though
<dev_nu11> Snake|Sleep:  thanks
<thompa> ok thanks.
<paulproteus> Riddell: Bug with your Amarok packages - they don't list libakode-dev as a build-dependency.
<paulproteus> Use pbuilder! (-;
<paulproteus> But more seriously, do fix the build-depends.  That'd rock. (-:
<bur[n] er_> anyone know how to get a USB device to show up in media:/ ?
<robotgeek> bur[n] er_: hey
<bur[n] er_> hi robotgeek :)
<rich0rd> bur[n] er_: does dmsg or /var/log/messages show anything?
<bur[n] er_> says stuff about sda1
<bur[n] er_> but /media/sda1 is non-existant
<rich0rd> #define stuff
<rich0rd> is not claimed by any driver?
<bur[n] er_> [4485677.729000]  SCSI device sda: 251008 512-byte hdwr sectors (129 MB)
<bur[n] er_> [4485677.732000]  sda: Write Protect is off
<bur[n] er_> [4485677.732000]  sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<bur[n] er_> [4485677.733000]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<bur[n] er_> [4485677.733000]   sda: sda1
<bur[n] er_> [4485677.740000]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda
<bur[n] er_> [4485677.766000]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
* bur[n] er_ hopes to avoid a kick...  i figured it's ok to paste here since it's low-traffic
<bur[n] er_> usb-storage driver
<bur[n] er_> it's like it's not automounted
* bur[n] er_ isn't sure the kde package that is synonymous with gnome-volume-manager
<robotgeek> bur[n] er_: yeah, that happens i think. i dunno why
<robotgeek> bur[n] er_: kdedmediamanager or something like that
<bur[n] er_> it works if i mount it by hand
<rich0rd> oh i thought it was not recognized by the driversystem at all
<robotgeek> bur[n] er_: i think it's a known bug, look on malone
<robotgeek> rich0rd: it will show up in /media, but not in media:// in konq
<bur[n] er_> no no, just the automagical mount stuff for KDE isn't working
<bur[n] er_> it doesn't show up in /media for me either
<bur[n] er_> i had to mkdir /media/usb && mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<supernix> well I got screwed on my update
<supernix> I updated to breezy from hoary but something went wrong and when I rebooted poof no more KDE
<Ashex> Geez, Defragging an external takes forever
<bur[n] er_> supernix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe?
<supernix> that would have been nice to no as I could only think of doing a reinstall regretably and lost all my old information
<supernix> err *know
<ownerx> upgrades are often messy
<ownerx> between major releases
<ownerx> the dapper one will be messy i bet
<bur[n] er_> ownerx: i don't think so
<bur[n] er_> ownerx: so far, nothing "drastic"
<ownerx> i think ill do a fresh install when it comes out
<ownerx> because its 800+ mb to upgrade anyway
<ownerx> with 1400+ packages upgraded
* bur[n] er_ is running dapper currently
<bur[n] er_> anyway, bed time... night
<sniff> bur[n] er_: my usb was like this too, but after a SAFE UPDATE in adept and retart my computer it works perfectly!!
<sniff> make sure you do this and delte your manual entries in fstab
<_tac> alguien habka espaol?
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kosh> I speak english, bad english, python, a little c++ and a few others ;)
<johan> hello
<johan> any indonesian here?
<johan> hellooo..
<ownerx> are you indonesian?
<johan> yup
<johan> u?
<johan> i need help from ubuntu expert...
<ownerx> !in
<ubotu> ownerx: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sniff> mmmm
<rich0rd> nnnn
<sniff> any ideas on why all my movies appeared washed out and lack colour and definition?
<rich0rd> monitor?
<darth_chatri> is oo2 a dependency of kubuntu-desktop?
<robotgeek> darth_chatri: kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, to get all the stuff your system needs
<kosh> sniff: movies you made or movies you got some other way?
<darth_chatri> but if i want to remove oo2, its removing kubuntu-desktop as well
<sniff> like my downloads
<sniff> i know how they should look like cos they work fine in wind**s
<robotgeek> darth_chatri: sure, no problems
<darth_chatri> robotgeek: so its ok if kubuntu-desktop gets removed? will it removed other packages that are part of the meta package?
<kosh> hmm I have never seen a visual quality difference between windows and linux for videos
<robotgeek> darth_chatri: it's a meta package, it doesn't really do anything but install stuff
<kosh> sniff: I recommend exorcism
<darth_chatri> robotgeek: ok, thanks. but will removing the metapackage orphan the others?
<robotgeek> darth_chatri: they will be "orphaned" anyways if you did not install with aptitude
<darth_chatri> robotgeek: i installed with apt-get, and removing with apt-get
<robotgeek> darth_chatri: nope, you need "debfoster"
<supernix> what do you have to have installed for Kaffience to play mpg files ?
<robotgeek> supernix, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robotgeek> mpg's should play out of the box, though
<quinn> mpeg ain't restricted dude
<quinn> my guess?  you have a bad movie file
-RobLevin:#kubuntu- We are doing some upgrades you might want to type /server irc.freenode.net to the newer servers. Thanks.
<rich0rd> supernix: maybe the colorsettings for this resolution are not good?
<rich0rd> i never had any problems with movies (except the wmf "format")
<kosh> what kind of monitor are you using sniff?
<crimsun> now why did z@tor/session/x-59ecf073efcfd2e9 just notice "We are doing some upgrades you might want to type /server irc.freenode.net to the newer servers. Thanks."?
<sniff> kosh: what is exorcism?
<kosh> sniff: a joke :)
<robotgeek> crimsun: i have no idea, isn't he the guy with freenode
<sniff> ah
<sniff> :(
<sniff> hmmm
<sniff> they look very low definition and the colour is really bland
<sniff> i'm using the 1280x800 lcd built onto my sony laptop
<sniff> could it be graphics drivers?
<sniff> i got some intel linux drivers for the graphics but i dunno how to install them
<kosh> sniff: what resolution is the lcd's native res and what res are you running it at?
<crimsun> robotgeek: no, the real Rob's grammar is much more precise, and he has his own cloak.
<sniff> 1280x800 is the native and that's what i'm running
<sniff> kosh:
<kosh> ok
<sniff> even some of the movies look like they have interlacing problems, that are not apparent in win**ws
<rich0rd> got w32codecs?  i am not sure if this will help
<sniff> yes
<sniff> done all that
<sniff> even used automatix to help just incase i did it wrong
<furntree> i have a question
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<sniff> mmm to be quite honest i don't really like automatix, because I can't see what it's doing. I like to try to do things myself, but it didhelp me out with getting codec installed
<kosh> I don't even know what automatix is :)
<robotgeek> kosh: good for you :)
<robotgeek> sniff: good for you, but be warned
<kosh> I don't even see it in apt-cache search
<robotgeek> kosh: it's not in the repositories for a reason
<sniff> well
<sniff> has it done irrepairable damage?
<robotgeek> sniff: nope
<sniff> so after it's finished my system should be "safe"?
<sniff> i don't like it has changed my sources.list
<sniff> that pisses me off
<robotgeek> sniff: make sure you read what you do, always.
<sniff> bad landuage?
<robotgeek> sniff: i meant "don't run scripts etc etc, especially when you don't know what they do
<sniff> yes i know..... it's just that so many people said it was worth while
<sniff> i'm a complete n00b so i welcome anything that will help make my  life a little easier
<sniff> even using it not everything works
<sniff> i got video playback problems, internet that won't connect, and an OSD that won't display
<robotgeek> sniff: hmm, i understand
<robotgeek> sniff: you only learn if it doesn't work and you get it to work :)
<sniff> yeah that's totally right and that's the reason why i can do *anything* in windows
<UFO> wow... was just looking the xgl system... its amazing... but works full only with gnome
<sniff> now i see how much linux has come along i feel my time with windows is up
<robotgeek> more eyecandy to eat my CPU cycles, lol
<sniff> it's just that my laptop is a little awkward for linux to handle
<sniff> i got problems to solve the last thing i wanna do is spend hours manually installing stuff just so i can hear mp3s etc. So i used automatix as a break. DOn't like it but i don't have the time
<robotgeek> sniff, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robotgeek> it has all the things, in one page
<sniff> yeah  i followed that already
<sniff> didn't quite get everything working
<robotgeek> sniff: hmm, okay
<sniff> hey i really wanna know, instead of installing packages using apt-get install is it possible to save them, so then i can use them in an offline install?
<sniff> i wanna change my mums system to kubuntu but she don't have internet
<sniff> well dialup
<robotgeek> sniff: yeah, take a look at the apt-zip/apt-move howto on the wiki, search for it
<sniff> ok
<sniff> !apt-zip
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sniff
<sniff> i followed the wiki for install ff 1.5 - it's so good!
<robotgeek> yup. i got mine installed that way too
<kosh> I prefer to just use konqueror
<sniff> i read that's it's to difficult for them to backport into breezy, i don't understand why when i installed so easy
<kosh> I find it works better most of the time
<kosh> sniff: you are not running gnome
<sniff> i tried to compile my own ff 1,5 by hand but it got some error :(
<sniff> no kde
<kosh> however it causes some problems with gnome
<sniff> kosh: why?
<kosh> that is why it can't just be stuck in
<sniff> well i needed to compile it myself so that it didn't conflict with SCIM but it didn't compile :(
<sniff> Title Search: "apt-zip"
<sniff> 0 results of about 8037 pages. (0.23 seconds)
<sniff> robotgeek: where is this info in the wiki?
<robotgeek> sniff: text search please
<kosh> sniff: if you compiled it yourself and stuck it in /usr/bin then it still conflicts it is just that the system does not know it conflicts anymore so it can't warn
<brydenn> hey kosh: does WINE support Adobe Photoshop CS2?
<kosh> brydenn: not even a slight idea on that one
<sniff> robotgeek: doesn't appear in text search either
<robotgeek> sniff: okay, give me a moment here
<brydenn> eh ok thanks kosh
<kosh> brydenn: wine is not something I use sorry
<brydenn> yah i know
<brydenn> but i love Adobe
<brydenn> and Gimp just aint gonna take its place... ever
<sniff> adobe is totally gay man
<brydenn> stfu sniff
<brydenn> lol
<sniff> although gimp can't take it's place
<sniff> use fireworks or something
<brydenn> all i see is support for Photoshop 7
<brydenn> nothing higher :(
<brydenn> actually
<brydenn> i'd much rather use a vector program like Illustrator
<brydenn> much better :)
<sniff> although now adobe has taken over macromedia so i guess studi is going to turn into a piece of bloated shit
<brydenn> hehe yah well windows is known for its bloat-ware
<brydenn> bbl guys :)
<kosh> I write software, I don't do graphics, word processors etc
<sniff> so what can u do?
<kosh> I care about coding editors, debugging etc
<sniff> adobe only works on mac or windows
<sniff> i won't argue the point that adobe apps are fantastic but they are incredibly bloated
<kosh> actually for many tasks the gimp can replace photoshop
<kosh> heck for some of the things I watch people do in photoshop it would be easier to use imagmagick
<sniff> and now they've got all this update crap going on and secretly loading daemons and services in your windows installation/. I takes me half a day to clean up the computer after an adobe install
<kosh> I have watched people crop and scale hundreds of images one by one and they all where cropped and scaled the exact same way
<echox> yo
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptMoveHowto << sniff
<sniff> kosh: they should have used ImageViewer, it let me crop resize,and recompress 300+ photos in less than 10 mins
<sniff> robotgeek:  thanks man
<kosh> sniff: imagemagick is designed for that kind of automation
<echox> anyone tell me what motif is and why opera keeps telling me to install it to make the plugins work??
<robotgeek> !opera
<ubotu> somebody said opera was not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<echox> !opera
<robotgeek> echox: the bot would have abused you :)
<echox> what bot?
<echox> lol
<echox> man irc is confusing
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell echox about yourself
<echox> errrr
<echox> man im scared
<echox> this is the first time ive used irc
<echox> it had a premade channel and all, had no idea how to connect
<robotgeek> echox: nothing to worry
<robotgeek> echox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<sniff> hey is it dangerous to use irc when logged in as admin?
<robotgeek> sniff: yes
<B1zz> how does one copy a whole directory in the CLI?
<robotgeek> B1zz: cp -R
<rich0rd> cp -r <dirname>
<kosh> man cp and look at the -R switch
<robotgeek> !cli
<B1zz> ahh ty :)
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<sniff> robotgeek: how should i configure kubuntu to be safer, but still let me sudo things for easy install etc.
<sniff> ?
<varsendagger> hey i have a paste comming
<varsendagger>  kdelibs4-dev: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (= 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1) but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<varsendagger>   kdelibs4c2: Depends: kdelibs-bin (= 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2) but 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<varsendagger> where can i find the right ones?
<robotgeek> sniff: avoid doing stuff as root
<rich0rd> sniff: what do you understand by "safer"
<robotgeek> varsendagger: sudo apt-get -f install
<varsendagger> ok
<varsendagger> how do i install variCAD then?
<varsendagger> it only has two dependencies
<robotgeek> varsendagger: are you on breezy?
<rich0rd> which kind of bot is ubotu? software package?
<varsendagger> but i don't know where to get them
<varsendagger> yeah
<varsendagger> breezy badget
<varsendagger> ubuntu with kde installed as well
<varsendagger> badger
<robotgeek> varsendagger: can you paste your sources.list to the pastebin
<rich0rd> ah found it - blootbot
<varsendagger> yeah
<varsendagger> could i mesage them to you?
<robotgeek> varsendagger: no, pastebin them please.
<sniff> rich0rd: i understand safer as doing thing with minimum provelages
<sniff> privelages
<sniff> how can i get "Print to File PDF" to show up when i slect PRINT in Firefox?
<robotgeek> sniff: i don't think Firefox can print to pdf, it can print a ps file, which you can convert to pdf later
<sniff> robotgeek:  i installed cups-pdf   so i should be able to select that as my printer... no?
<robotgeek> sniff: hmm, i dunno. the pdf thing works for me from konqueror
<varsendagger> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/555589
<varsendagger> robotgeek,
<robotgeek> varsendagger: i see that you have backports enabled
<varsendagger> waht does that matter?
<varsendagger> is that a bad thing?
<robotgeek> varsendagger: try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<robotgeek> if you could read from lines 10-16 :)
<varsendagger> how often should i do dist upgrade?
<ubijtsa2> varsendagger: as often as you like?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sniff> robotgeek:  did u install cups-pdf too?
<robotgeek> sniff: not that i know of , lemme check
<ubijtsa2> varsendagger: makes little sense to do it other than when a new release has happened tho
<robotgeek> nope
<sniff> oh hmm
<sniff> robotgeek: the user that you are currently logged in with has what provelages?
<sniff> prib
<sniff> priv
<sniff> kosh: you said you prefer konqueror right?
<robotgeek> sniff: open konqueror
<kosh> sniff: yup I prefer konqueror
<robotgeek> Location -> Print -> Printer Name (select) -> Print to Pdf
<kosh> sniff: it is more memory efficent then firefox is
<robotgeek> kosh: memory leaks in Firefox are a feature, lol
<sniff> kosh:  i find konqueror deadly slow at loading web pages, is there something i CAN do to optimize it
<sniff> robotgeek: i see it
<sniff> robotgeek: let me try!
<kosh> sniff: I have never seen that problem
<sniff> i just thought it was perhaps because ff has better http connection handling or something
<sniff> should i set my default user (me) to not have admin privelages?
<t3nd0> i successfully installed superkaramba
<t3nd0> how do i like... run it
<t3nd0> do i have to restart x ?
<robotgeek> sniff: just don't sudo anything , you'll be fine
<robotgeek> t3nd0: no, alt + f2, superkaramba
<t3nd0> wheeee
<t3nd0> thank you lol
<t3nd0> im such a pathetic noobie
<robotgeek> t3nd0: we all learn
<t3nd0> yeah word
<t3nd0> im just trying to get the cool osx style menu bar going
<t3nd0> can you tell me how to do that
<t3nd0> doesnt it come with any themes??
<robotgeek> t3nd0: kxdocker/ksmoothdock. themeing doesn't go well with me :)
<sniff> robotgeek: that sounds reassuring. but why is it insecure for me to sudo something? Sometimes i must
<t3nd0> sweet i found kxdocker in the adept console
<robotgeek> sniff: i meant don't go about deleting stuff as root, and don't get on the net as root. that's about it
<sniff> ok sorted
<sniff> that's great news
<t3nd0> whoa thats rad how do i turn the standard one off
<t3nd0> thx robotgeek !!
<divansantana> Hi, has anyone here got Kontact to auto move the spam to a spam or wastebin folder?
<divansantana> I have tried but it says its spam but does nothing...
<sniff> ah shit
<sniff> i forgot my gpg passphrase
<nimatar> ca anybody tell me what command i should use to restart the sound system?
<nimatar> *can
<robotgeek> nimatar: i dunno if this works, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart"
<nimatar> no, tried already
<nimatar> that file don't even exist :\
<robotgeek> nimatar: i dunno if this works, "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<t3nd0> wow this is sweet
<sniff> robotgeek: do you know how to add programs to kde startup?
<t3nd0> there is so much more control over everything
<sniff> t3nd0: compared to what?
<robotgeek> sniff: i think you have an option to save to session on exit
<t3nd0> XP
<sniff> no i don't like
<sniff> that
<sniff> i just want it to load fresh each time
<sniff> i jsut nees a start menu entry ;)
<robotgeek> sniff: i am too tired to think of it right now, sorry
<robotgeek> i think i'll go to bed
<robotgeek> nimatar: also try System Settings -> Sound -> Test Sound (that restarts the sound system)
<t3nd0> how come when i try to set a background from a file off of one of my NTFS media:/ drives it says "you can only select local files" :(
<t3nd0> heh i still have no sound.  fortunately i have a laptop and a y-cable
<Hobbsee> t3nd0: isnt that kinda obvious?
<sniff> t3nd0: i had this problem too
<Hobbsee> copy it to your home dir...
<nimatar> robotgeek, alsa-utils restart apparently worked but it' wasn't what i deeded because it don't reloads my ~/.asoundrc
<Hobbsee> then use the home dir link to set as the background
<sniff> t3nd0: i try to use k3b to burn something from a usb device and it wouldn't allow me to do it
<t3nd0> i dont want to copy each file i want as a background to home
<t3nd0> i just want to change permissions
<nimatar> robotgeek_zzz, ass for the system settings yes that works but i've to use the command in a script so that isn't really usefull
<t3nd0> *_*
<_evil_h_> how do you check to see if you have java installed and what version if it is?
<sniff> where are the users public_html folders kept please?
<_mindspin> hi can anybody help me stopping kaffeine running in background after closing (breezy, kde 3.5)?
<_mindspin> "/var/www/ "?
<sniff> _mindspin: no idea mate. I got a problem with kaffeine not even being able to show me the pictures for a movie
<rich0rd> i don't like kaffeine - i like xine best
<_mindspin> I changed and rechanged my apt-sources.list and its running fine now, but its annoying that kaffeine doesnt close correctly, cause for every clip an new kaffeine is started and that eats up my performance..
<_evil_h_> xine rules
<rich0rd> aaxine rules ;-)
<_mindspin> sniff: wanna my sorces.list?
<_mindspin> sniff: wanna my sources.list?
<T3hWiz0rd> i am having a huge problem... i am converting from suse after a bad kernel problem... only now, kubutnu will not install over a kernel panic during the install
<rich0rd> uo
<T3hWiz0rd> no distro will install.... none, its always something about a kernel panic
<rich0rd> T3hWiz0rd: have you assured that the image you burned is alright
<T3hWiz0rd> rich0rd: its a fresh image right now just burned it
<rich0rd> md5 checksum
<T3hWiz0rd> rich0rd: remember though, suse is still on this HDD
<T3hWiz0rd> and it is totally freaked up
<T3hWiz0rd> suse started the kernel panic, now all of them are doing it.
<rich0rd> i once had a bad case of md5 mismatch - hmn than propably something is not alright with your hardware
<T3hWiz0rd> rich0rd: it was working fine until suse autoupdated, had a kernal failure from a poor update source, and then crashed complete.
<_mindspin> no old image saved?
<sniff> _mindspin: ok i would apprecite taking a look at it please
<_mindspin> mom..
<_mindspin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8695
<_mindspin> the czessy packages are those for multimedia (mp3, win32 codecs)
<rich0rd> T3hWiz0rd: hmn, what kernelversion did you use befor the update
<rich0rd> T3hWiz0rd: and have you tried some live CDs?
<_mindspin> no way to boot in failsafe mode?
<_mindspin> live cd would be my choice if nothing else works...
<rich0rd> i am no expert, but maybe your system has a problem with some features of a newer kernel
<_mindspin> what hardware are you running T3hWiz0rd ?
<T3hWiz0rd> hmm, i may of resolved the problem.
<T3hWiz0rd> rich0rd: i found out the problem
<rich0rd> T3hWiz0r: what was it?
<ownerx> the new kde 3.51 is so much more responsive than the original ubuntu kde
<T3hWiz0rd> rich0rd: someone tampered with my BIOS settings, and in the process, changed my memory clocking too high
<T3hWiz0rd> the memory was hanging, thus causing the kernel to lock, and as it turns out, suse has fully reloaded to the desktop without a problem :-O
<ownerx> T3hWiz0rd, that can cook your memory
<ownerx> better set a bios password
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: thankfully we got to it in time.
<T3hWiz0rd> when rich0rd said "hardware problem" i knew right away what it was....
<kosh> lots of stuff can be screwed up if you overclock
<ownerx> yes
<T3hWiz0rd> well fortunate for me, i wasn't on windows
<T3hWiz0rd> since it hung on the kernel, it seems it was okay, and the system recognizes all the memory.
<kosh> I just don't overclock anything
<rich0rd> i overclock my palm
<_mindspin> I even don't know how to do it ;-)
<rich0rd> to play zelda with an gamboy emulator
<_evil_h_> how do i upgrade to kde 3.5.1
<T3hWiz0rd> i do have some things overclocked, within reason
<ownerx> evil you need to add the repos
<ownerx> from kubuntu.org
<_mindspin> !kaffeine
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<T3hWiz0rd> the correct thing to say, kosh is don't over clock if you don't know the limits of the hardware.
<kosh> don't overclock production hardware for any reason since it costs too much if it fails
<ownerx> overclocking is a fad
<kosh> if you are getting 10K in computer hadware, don't overclock it
<ownerx> i use to overclock video cards a little
<ownerx> in windows
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: i just tinkered with my CPU speed and front bus
<T3hWiz0rd> thats it, memory is left at default
<_mindspin> I always thought overclocking is just a  gamekiddies thing
<ownerx> it is mind
<T3hWiz0rd> i set my cpu in bios to "aggressive" and set the fb to 166
<ownerx> mind, basically gaming is the only reason to overlock, correct
<B1zz> how do you give a normal user permision to  mount and iso image in his directory?
<B1zz> home directory*
<_mindspin> mount an iso image?
<nimatar> ownerx, well, actually also mental illness :P
<nimatar> jk
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: depends on what type of overclocking we are talking about.
<B1zz> yes sir but w/o sudo su
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: setting the system to run optimal preformance isn't really overclocking... but trying to stupidly force the hardware beyond its limits is.
<B1zz> if possiable
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: and my guess is whoever tweeked that memory setting in bios knew exaclty what they were donig...
<_mindspin> what permisions does the image have?
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: someone wanted to keep me up tonight, knowing i have a meeting right in the morning.
<B1zz> uhhh
<ownerx> lol t3h
<B1zz> -rw-rw-rw-
<ownerx> how many ppl have physical access to your computer
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: it was probably the fiancee, whose had enough of my "linux galovanting"
<_mindspin> ls -l  path/nameofthefile
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: fiancee, friends, family.
<ownerx> lol
<_mindspin> friends?
<ownerx> i dont let anyone use my comp
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: my bet is on the woman, shes the only one evil enough to try and kill linux.
<ownerx> well i do occasionally
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: its not so much i let them use, i work all the time
<ownerx> yes
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: someone simply hit the reset button, went into bios, changed it, and pwoered it off
<kosh> why would someone want to kill your computer?
<kosh> that just seems strange as heck
<T3hWiz0rd> kosh: cos i pay more attention to it than her... and with good reasons
<kosh> especially if you have work tomorrow morning
<T3hWiz0rd> kosh: linux treats me the way i treat it... she just treats me like a moron
<kosh> so if you don't want to pay attention to her why don't you leave her?
<_mindspin> does she belong to the church of evil bill?
<B1zz> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> _mindspin: shes mormon... close enough eh? lol
<_mindspin> sure
<ownerx> oh no mormons
<ownerx> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> kosh: i love her... i really do... but she has this thing about the computer
<T3hWiz0rd> kosh: she thinks i like it more than her...
<B1zz> 0_o
<T3hWiz0rd> so since day 1 shes been doing stuff to the poor old guy... and this computer has been a gaming box for 5 years
<_mindspin> how many time do you spend with her vs. the computer?
<T3hWiz0rd> its holding onto dear life now as a radio station on linux, it can't take this.
<sniff> my ex-girlfriend dumped me because i did so much work on the computer
<T3hWiz0rd> _mindspin: as much time as we can, shes in phramacy school... so if you can imagine her own tensions.
<T3hWiz0rd> but im not going to point at her
<T3hWiz0rd> it could of been one of my numbnut friends trying to pull a lame and possibly-fatal prank.
<kosh> if someone screwed with my computer like that they would find I was no longer their friend
<ownerx> you can set a bios password
<T3hWiz0rd> the good news is: today, linux lives on! and microsoft CD is still my bullseye in the toilet.
<_mindspin> i would suggest stting a bios pwd would be the easiest way to get rid of such trouble
<ownerx> so people need a password to access the bios
<B1zz> lol
<kosh> it is really no different then if someone went into your car and screwed with the engine
<T3hWiz0rd> kosh: i know
<T3hWiz0rd> im happy now though
<T3hWiz0rd> long live my radio statio
<T3hWiz0rd> station
<T3hWiz0rd> YOU CAN'T TEAR ME DOWN! BUAHAHAHAHA!
<ownerx> people always use to use my computer behind my back until i passworded all my accounts
<ownerx> that was in windows
<T3hWiz0rd> ownerx: my problem is this computer generally just sits here for the radio station
<sniff> ah windows...
<kosh> nobody touches my computer
<T3hWiz0rd> so i never put much thought into it or anything around it.
<T3hWiz0rd> kosh: i also am not so protective over it
<kosh> actually I have had a few people look at my computer and decide not to touch it just because it has 4 monitors
<T3hWiz0rd> honestly, if it was to of broken down completely
<T3hWiz0rd> i would of just bought a new one
<T3hWiz0rd> its past due anyway.
<kosh> T3hWiz0rd: if mine was broken down I would replace it but it would represent a fair bit of money loss
<T3hWiz0rd> meh,. money
<T3hWiz0rd> what am i supposed to spend it on? BILLS?
<T3hWiz0rd> pfft... give me a break
<T3hWiz0rd> :-P
<B1zz> hehe
<B1zz> i like your attitude
<kosh> I am a programmer
<_mindspin> I changed and rechanged my apt-sources.list and its running fine now, but its annoying that kaffeine doesnt close correctly, cause for every clip an new kaffeine is started and that eats up my performance..
<_mindspin> oops
<_mindspin> Btw.:hi can anybody help me stopping kaffeine running in background after closing (breezy, kde 3.5)?
<T3hWiz0rd> kosh: im just an oddball... i worked for my families car dealerships since i was 16, so i had a nice bank account when it came time to buy a house
<T3hWiz0rd> kosh: put down close to 16,000 on the down payment, got a practically non-existant payment
<_mindspin> while other lazy spent their youth partying on university.....
<T3hWiz0rd> _mindspin: i worked since i was about 10 heh...
<T3hWiz0rd> _mindspin: i was always money hungry.... i grew out of it now but... it benefited me when my family owned 5 lots
<_mindspin> I worked also, but gave all my money to bars, concert agencies and other sinister ppl
<T3hWiz0rd> haha...
<_mindspin> ;-)
<T3hWiz0rd> _mindspin: well i was lucky enough to get into car sales at 16... so a 16 year old making 2-8 thousand dollars a month, all of it being banked.
<T3hWiz0rd> _mindspin: well, you do the math
<T3hWiz0rd> _mindspin: when all added together, i made about 4,600 a month... for 36 months.
<_mindspin> cool
<T3hWiz0rd> all of that going into the bank... 165600 dollars, plus whatever interest i collected over the years.
<_mindspin> but you had good conditions wizth that family background
<T3hWiz0rd> yeah, thats the only way it worked
<_mindspin> I never cared much about money
<rich0rd> the fun thing about being a programmer is that during shool and university you can actually work and do what you are learning.
<_mindspin> that's true
<T3hWiz0rd> rich0rd: one of the few fields too
<T3hWiz0rd> im actually going into police work
<_mindspin> and you can see it everyday when poor coded proggies were used ;-)
<T3hWiz0rd> funny, going from 4600 a month to 2500
<T3hWiz0rd> all cos im sick of cops having a bad name :-)
<ownerx> lol
<_mindspin> haha
<_mindspin> where do you live? oregon?
<T3hWiz0rd> arizona
* T3hWiz0rd gags on the word
<kosh> my plan is to keep building apps for larger and large companies for more money :)
<_mindspin> I'm driving a hyundai tucson ;-)
<T3hWiz0rd> _mindspin: i sold hyundai's for 3 yearS :-)
<T3hWiz0rd> GREAT cars, especially now
<_mindspin> yep I'm very happy with that car
<T3hWiz0rd> i drive a 06 Hyundai Sonota
<T3hWiz0rd> i'd never give it up for another company either... no one else can offer the features and quality for a better price :-P
<_mindspin> I'm no expert, its the first "new" car we bought..
<T3hWiz0rd> bet you were shocked wit hhow much came in such a small price tag though
<_mindspin> maybe I would be even happy with a new ford ;-)
<T3hWiz0rd> the only sad point of hyundai's is they lose over a 3rd their value the second you turn it on and drive it off the lot.
<_mindspin> same with fords here in germany
<T3hWiz0rd> well fords suck
<T3hWiz0rd> built in Mexico now.
<kosh> ah well I want to get my punisher from eve
<T3hWiz0rd> american companies are really taking some major hits here... both GM and ford are laying off employees
<kosh> that would gain value from turning it on :)
<T3hWiz0rd> kosh: haha
<_mindspin> don't mention american companies...
<kosh> a punisher is a frigate class space ship in the eve mmo game :)
* T3hWiz0rd sighs relief over his poor computer
<T3hWiz0rd> its still holding up... i've dropped it, kicked it, slapped it, and its still holding up
<T3hWiz0rd> honestly i think if it was still on windows that would of put the icing on the cake and it would of fallen over and choaked by now.
<T3hWiz0rd> linux tends to keep the resource bloat to a minimum, so it doesn't ever really struggle to keep up
<Hobbsee> hehe
<_mindspin> T3hWiz0rd: not if you use kaffeine ;-)
<T3hWiz0rd> _mindspin: im an amarok boy
<T3hWiz0rd> Hobbsee: !!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> hey T3hWiz0rd
<T3hWiz0rd> Hobbsee: i just had a near-death experience, i thought linux died on me forever
<Hobbsee> eep!
<T3hWiz0rd> Hobbsee: i know! i was already tying the noose around my neck.
<T3hWiz0rd> luckily rich0rd pointed out the problem haha
* kosh drops an anvil on T3hWiz0rd so he can have a real death experience :)
<T3hWiz0rd> kosh: i said near death, not death
<kosh> I hear that the experience lasts forever though
<Hobbsee> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> if i want that experience... i'll get married
<kosh> like the old addage of give a man fire and keep him warm for a day but set him on fire and keep him warm for the rest of the life :)
<T3hWiz0rd> lameee
<T3hWiz0rd> you ripped that from the fish saying
<T3hWiz0rd> what are you? microsoft now? stealing ideas but buffing them to make them seem your own? :-P
<kosh> I did not make that one up
<_mindspin> T3hWiz0rd: can amarok play videos?
<kosh> I got that at least 10 years ago online
<T3hWiz0rd> _mindspin: iunno, i only use it for music, and for music its the best thing since sliced bread, dutch cheese, and mexican medication.
<_mindspin> I don't think so..
<T3hWiz0rd> welll you think wrong.
<_mindspin> I never card about watching video on pc, but last sunday I wanted to see an educational clip about snowboarding which was a wma file
<_mindspin> T3hWiz0rd: i dont think it plays videos... as soundplayer I have no experience and therefore no opinion on amarok
<T3hWiz0rd> i gotta fly everyone.
<T3hWiz0rd> its time for bed, my heart is still racing lol
<T3hWiz0rd> have a good night
<_mindspin> sleep well
<rich0rd> bye
<sniff> what is better gzip or bz2?
<Hobbsee> sniff: IIRC bz2, but look up the compression rates
<_sandro> shakkalakka
<_sandro> im a proud kubuntu 5.10 user npw
<_sandro> *now
<_mindspin> boom boom
<_sandro> anyone here doing evolution -> exchange connector kung foo ?
<_sandro> i cant get on the exchange server, the exchange plugin just asks for global catalog server and username
<_sandro> i cant enter any owa path or exchange server ip
<ita> it worked well with evolution 1.3 on fedora .. but now with evo 2.4 on kub i cant find it out
<Hobbsee> sankarshan: yay!
<sankarshan> Hobbsee: yo
<hatake_kakashi> anyone tried installing kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu? (Hoary)
<ita> i quit the evo prob for now :/ ... im trying to get the printers to work and it says "Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons. Please use the GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing)."
<ita> point is i have no gnome cups manager
<ita> ?!
<Tonio_> hi
<_mindspin> ita: try it via kcontrol
<farous> mangae cups the old way in the webbrowser type localhost:631
<ita> i removed security via cupsdconf (x-tool) and now i was able to add printers via webbrowser thanks
<farous> welcomed
<farous> hmm though i remember doing it as regular user
<ita> i got this administration is disabled message all the time .. nevermind .. i have to ask again sorry, i find nothing on google .. i "adept"ed evolution and evolution-exchange .. i started, defined new account .. only exchange specific data im asked is "username" .. after filling in all fields it doesnt work (as expected) .. i cant find where to enter owa path and or exchange server ip?! do i need more packages maybe `?
<farous> hmm ita never used evolution exchange but evoluton is a gtk program so you will have more luck in #ubuntu room
<farous> it is part of the gnome desktop
<ita> on fedora core 3 and evolution 1.3 it worked ok .. i had to enter that data i was talking about .. (exchange server, url of outlookwebaccess, asf) .. this is not asked this time
<ita> i had kde on fc3 but thank you i will try my luck right away
<farous> good luck
<sniff> hey guys
<sniff> anyone know where skim is to be found
<farous> !find skim
<sniff> i.e. it's not in my repositories even though the multiverse is enabled
<sniff> !skim
<ubotu> sniff: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sniff> !find
<sniff> what?
<farous> sniff it is eithre info of find
<farous> !info skim
<farous> !+find skim
<ubotu> already running (debian, dict) => exceeded allowed forked processes count (1?).
<sniff> what does this do?
<farous>  Ubuntu Search of 'skim' (4 shown; 6 total):
<farous>               (/usr/share/apache2/icons/{diskimg.gif|diskimg.png}) in net/apache2-common
<farous>               ;; (/usr/share/enlightenment/E-docs/E_deskimg.png) in
<farous>               universe/x11/enlightenment-data ;;
<farous>               (/usr/share/doc/apache2-doc/icons/{diskimg.gif|diskimg.png}) in
<farous>               doc/apache2-doc ;; (/usr/share/apache/icons/{diskimg.gif|diskimg.png}) in
<farous>               universe/web/apache-common.
<farous> ita: look at this forum http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129118&highlight=evolution+exchange
<ita> thank you and "ugh!" .. i was hoping to get it to work as it worked on my prev rh install
<farous> yw:)
<sniff> i say....
<sniff> i don't suppose anyone would be able to suggest to me why kate crashes when launched from the terminal?
<Hobbsee> sniff: because kate likes to crash.  use kwrite instead, unless you have to use kate
<sniff> i see
<sniff> sorry, but i still cannot find skim in adept
<sniff> this is dreadfully embarassing...
<farous> sniff do you have the right repos for it
<sniff> to be quite honest, i don't know
<farous> if you are using a mirror change the mirror for there might be a prob with it
<sniff> i have all the stanard repos enabled + multiverse
<farous> !+find skim
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'skim' (4 shown; 6 total): (/usr/share/apache2/icons/{diskimg.gif|diskimg.png}) in net/apache2-common ;; (/usr/share/enlightenment/E-docs/E_deskimg.png) in universe/x11/enlightenment-data ;; (/usr/share/doc/apache2-doc/icons/{diskimg.gif|diskimg.png}) in doc/apache2-doc ;; (/usr/share/apache/icons/{diskimg.gif|diskimg.png}) in universe/web/apache-common.
<Hobbsee> !+info skim
<ubotu> Package 'skim' does not exist.
<sniff> what can i do with this information?
<farous> it is in universe
<sniff> skim does not exist?
<farous> sniff use a diff mirror
<farous> let me check it for you
<sniff> look, i'm really dumb at this knd of thing, if it wouldn't be too much trouble would you mind finding what I need in my source.list?
<Hobbsee> !info libskim0
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hysty> have you enabled the universe repositories?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_evil_h_> !kde 3.5.1
<ubotu> it has been said that kde 3.5.1 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<Hobbsee> sniff: use the appropriate list of repos from there from there
<farous> it is in apache-common package
<Hobbsee> !info skim dapper
<ubotu> skim: (smart common input method platform for KDE), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.4.4-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1255 kB, Installed size: 2648 kB
<Hobbsee> it's in dapper...
<sniff> also there is no Kwrite
<sniff> what is going on here
<farous> Hobbsee: i think it is in appache-common package to that is what the find query returned
<Hobbsee> no kwrite?
<sniff> i already followed the wiki entry on enabling all sources
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> that's odd
<sniff> no kwrite in adept or skim
<farous> Hobbsee: try !find skim will tell you where it is
<sniff> no kwrite or skim in adept
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> no, kwrite should be part of something else - or already installed
<Hobbsee> it should be installed by default - just not in the menus
<farous> it is part of kde let me check
<farous> !find kwrite
<Hobbsee> alt+f2, kwrite should start it
<farous> it is in kdebase-bin already installed
<Hobbsee> yep
<farous> sniff would you prefer to use the pastebin and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to have a look at it
<sniff> ok i will do that
<farous> for skim install the appache-common package
<sniff> i see you're right, kwrite is integrated
<sniff> is that right??
<sniff> farous: how come it is hidden so well?
<farous> it is already installed ya part of the kdebase-bin package
<farous> and it is not hidden, always typed kwrite in a terminal and it just popup :)
<sniff> farous: so i already have it?
<sniff> farous: i already have skim?:
<farous> if you have the  apache-common package
<farous> to check type dpkg -L apache-common |grep skim
<sniff> where is the pastbin?
<farous> !tell sniff about the pastebin
<sniff> farous: not installed
<sniff> if i install apache-common is it going to enable a web-server on my machine?
<farous> have no experience with that
<sniff> bum-gay
<farous> but i am sure you have to configure it first
<sniff> as if i know how to do that
<vge> if your trying to install apache, just follow the wiki?
<sniff> i really dont want to be running a webserver just to get skim
<sniff> oh yes, nearly forgot, where might i find the pastebin
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<sniff> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/555734
<sniff> this is my sources.list
<simone_> Hi everybody!
<farous> sniff do you wan the multiverse repos or not?
<farous> for you have it in security but not in the main
<sniff> ah?
<farous> !tell sniff about easysource
<sniff> oh shit
<sniff> you're right
<sniff> let me edit this blunder
<farous> sniff look at ubotu link it will give you an easy way to configure your sourcelist
<tijn> mmh
<tijn> how does tell work?
<tijn> cant i do it like !tell tijn about libdvdcss ?
<sniff> it doesn't seem to work
<farous> tijn: first you need to be registered
<farous> then you can type /msg ubotu help
<tijn> aha
<tijn> ic
<tijn> how do i reg?
<farous> sniff what is not working?
<farous> tijn: and you are looking for libdvdcss2 :)
<tijn> yes
<tijn> ah
<tijn> ic
<tijn> is it in the sources?
<farous> depend what repos you have
<farous> !+libdvdcss2
<ubotu> methinks libdvdcss2 is to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
* farous if flooding is to be handled automatically ubotu will be the first to go ;)
<bimberi> farous: :)
<farous> :)
<bimberi> !botdrink
<ubotu> Chug... burp! :)
<sniff> hmm
<sniff> i have those extra repos enabled, still no sign of skim
<_evil_h_> what do i need to type into Konsole to get the KDE 3.5.1 repositories and install?
<bimberi> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<farous> sniff: did you install the apache-common package
<tijn> farous, thnx
<tijn> wait, i can play dvd's already, but is shocky and wierd
<farous> tijn: check the forums
<_evil_h_> is DMA enabed?
<farous> i think it is in the dma
<bimberi> !dma
<_evil_h_> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<bimberi> ubotu tell tijn about dma
<sniff> yeah file must you edit to change the dma values?
<sniff> i just found: Skim is not available in Ubuntu repositories, and the scim version is outdated.
<farous> tijn: you might need to change it if you have a cdrom/dvd combined player on the device directly
<tijn> Dma! of course how could i forget that!
<farous> to now which device in a term typ ls -l /dev/dvd
<tijn> ok will do that
<tijn> never thought of dma :/
<_evil_h_> i thought it would be enabled by default like in Windows
<tijn> and this should remove the fuzzy lines sometimes on the screen to?
<_evil_h_> but its not
<tijn> aha ic
<_evil_h_> you also need to do something to keep DMA on. Just turning it on wont keep it on and it will turn off if you reboot
<apokryphos> !dma
<apokryphos> !+dma
<ubotu> rumour has it, dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<tijn> thats wierd it doesnt stay on?
<_evil_h_> nope. i think there is either a switch or some lines of text to add to a file for it to turn on at boot
<tijn> ok
<tijn>  at least i know what the problem is :D
<tijn> thnx
<tijn> all
<_evil_h_> the wiki that apokryphos pointed you too explains how to d it
<Rambler> hello
<tijn> yes, was just curious, on my debian machine, if u turn on dma, it stay's on
<jpatrick> hello
<Rambler> i wonder if anyone can help me with a fschk problem
<Hysty> Rambler: whats your problem?
<_evil_h_> tijn: yeah i don't know why it doesn't stay on but everytime i reboot i have to turn it back on
<Rambler> i just booted up my kubuntu, and got lots of popups saying the filesystem is read only..
<tijn> _evil_h_, and you have set it in hdparm.conf?
<Rambler> so i rebooted it, and now i'm stuck with fschk saying something about inodes are orphaned and it can't continue
<_evil_h_> nope. not yet. been fiddling with other things
<Hysty> Rambler: ick doesnt sound very nice
<Rambler> Hysty: nope it doesn't. and because how kubuntu is built, i can't fix it either as there is no root (it asks for root passw to manually fix it)
<jpatrick> Rambler: boot into recovery kernel
<Hysty> Rambler: have you tried booting from the install cd into recovery?
<Rambler> jpatrick: tried that, same problem
<Rambler> Hysty: not yet, that's what i'll attempt next, as soon as i find the cd :)
<Rambler> but the odd thing is, i have no idea how this happened.. also, a while ago my bootloader suddenly disappeared, and i had to use the cd to fix that too...
<Hysty> *installs win98 in Qemu*
<Hysty> Rambler: how old is your hard disk?
<Rambler> Hysty: three years only
<Hysty> do you have a Windows partition?
<Rambler> yep, running from it right now
<Rambler> actually, i have three fat32 partitions and one ntfs, where windoze is
<Hysty> just a thought, do you have any 'utilities' that maybe doing things to the hard disk?
<Rambler> nope, i havent used xp in over a month..
<Hysty> did it shutdown cleanly last time?
<Rambler> yep, no problem
<Hysty> ubuntu gremlins
<Rambler> why would kubuntu start in read only mode, and then complain about some errors?
<Hysty> how did you fix grub?
<Rambler> there was some guide or something on the net..
<Hysty> the 'grub-install' one?
<Rambler> it could have been from the unofficial guide..
<Rambler> probably yes
<Hysty> boot from cd, run grub-install etc
<Rambler> but will that really fix the fs problem?
<Hysty> i was wondering whether grub is passing some incorrect kernel options?
<Rambler> i don't think so.. everything boots up nicely until "checking root partition" comes up on the checklist on bootup
<ita> hi again all - im still trying to get my evolution to work ..    i configured exchange-connector but im not sure if im right .. by now evo says "cannot authenticate with exchange some.inter.nal.ip" ..
<_mindspin> have a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_mindspin> that was for Rambler
<ita> owa: i did a https://some.inter.nal.ip/exchange/myUserName - username is set to domain_name\myUserName
<Rambler> _mindpsin: thanks, i will, as soon as i get to the system :)
<ita> im asked for pw, but it does not auth right .. any suggestions welcome
<Rambler> gotta find that cd...
<Hysty> Rambler: look under coffee mugs where Windows cd's are usually located
<Rambler> Hysty: hahaha, no coffee mugs here.. all my cds are in holders, and there are LOTS of cds :)
<Rambler> Hysty: but it's okay, i had a iso on my harddrive so i'll just burn away 30 cents for a new copy :)
<Droopy> Hi guys, finally installed my first distro 'kubuntu' and I really like it, but as usual there are few problems. Last night password worked fine and today this isn't the case. When I go to my network settings it prompts me for password, I type it in and nothing happens. Im 100% it was working fine and its the correct one.
<Hysty> Rambler: always handy to have an extra
<Droopy> So I can't change my ip or select any other option.
<Hysty> Droopy: I assume you have checked caps lock isnt on etc
<Droopy> yes I have
<Hysty> just checking
<Rambler> Hysty: so true. so i'll just use the cd to boot to a command line, and then run fschk?
<Hysty> yeah
<Droopy> it dosent give me error. It accepts the password but dosent get me into admin mode
<Droopy> like typing the password for nothing
<_mindspin> Droopy: try sudo kcontrol maybe it works
<Rambler> I've got the same thing when i tried to get the "personal fileserver" up and running.. as you said, like typing the password for nothing
<Hysty> Droopy: just found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75114.html
<Droopy> Hmm, I will check the link
<ita> btw is this faq still up2date : http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s ?
<Rambler> Hysty and others: my cd is ready so i'll test what you suggested. thanks a lot :)
<sniff> hmm
<sniff> i'm attempting to install skim from sources, but all my attempts are being perverted by something that i don't quite understand: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/555783
<sniff> much obliged for a suggestion for correcting this issue
<JohnFlux> sniff: I tried for a day to install skim
<Hysty> sniff: umm you need QT
<JohnFlux> sniff: I gave up and decided to just wait for the next kubuntu release
<farous> sniff do you have the liqt-dev installed
<sniff> JohnFlux: really? what prob did you have?
<JohnFlux> sniff: stupid configure check wants an int to be 32 bits :(
<sniff> farous: no i have libqt3-mt-dev installed though
<sniff> JohnFlux: not quite sure what that means
<Hysty> what is skim anyway?
<JohnFlux> sniff: in that case, good luck :P
<sniff> i don't have liqt-dev or  libqt-dev
<JohnFlux> when is dapper out?
<sniff> they aren't in repos
<JohnFlux> !find libqt
<sniff> Hysty: it lets you type other languages like chinese
<farous> that is the right one sniff
<Hysty> ah fair enough
<JohnFlux> sniff: libqt3-mt-dev   is what you want
<snif> JohnFlux: then maybe it is asking for the qt3 install to be in path?
<JohnFlux> snif: what does echo $QTDIR    give?
<snif> JohnFlux: how can i let configure find it?
<snif> 1 mo
<snif> nothing at all
<JohnFlux> snif: post the contents of config.log to the pastebin
<snif> ok..
<Hysty> bloody slow win98 setup
<snif> JohnFlux: where do i find this file please?
<JohnFlux> snif: in the directory you ran make from
<snif> JohnFlux:  i haven't run make yet
<snif> JohnFlux: ./configure won't work
<JohnFlux> right
<JohnFlux> in that directory
<JohnFlux> there should be a file  config.log
<snif> JohnFlux: i'm pretty sure there is no such file there
<JohnFlux> configure.log
<snif> no
<JohnFlux> or .config.log
<snif> no nothing apart from   ChangeLog     configure               COPYING
<snif> only 3 files with "C"
<JohnFlux> what about .c
<snif> no hidden files
<JohnFlux> strange
<JohnFlux> snif: wait until the next release :P
<_evil_h_> i am going to add the following lines to my sources.list:
<_evil_h_> ##KDE 3.5.1 sources and mirrors
<_evil_h_>      deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<_evil_h_> ^^that should enable me to get the repositories for KDE 3.5.1 right?
<JohnFlux> _evil_h_: should be good
<snif> my /usr/lib/qt3   is empty apart from a folder called "plugins"
<_evil_h_> ok. just wanted to make sure before i saved it and tried it out
<snif> _evil_h_: would that let me get skim?
<_evil_h_> snif: what is skim?
<vge> ./configure --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3 --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-qt-libraries=/usr/lib/qt3
<snif> i really want to know why there is no skim for ubuntu, and why scim is version 1.0 when i can get the source for 1.44
<vge> ./configure --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3 --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-qt-libraries=/usr/lib/qt3
<vge> ./configure --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3 --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-qt-libraries=/usr/lib/qt3
<vge> ./configure --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3 --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-qt-libraries=/usr/lib/qt3
<vge> ./configure --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3 --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-qt-libraries=/usr/lib/qt3
<_evil_h_> snif: if you can get the source then why not just compile it on your own and install it
<vge> lol, sry :)
<JohnFlux> snif: skim will be in the next ubuntu release like I said ;)
<Droopy> <Hysty> Droopy: just found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75114.html     -  Thanks a lot, I solved the problem by reinstalling the 'kcontrol' as it might be buggy.
<snif> bollocks
<JohnFlux> snif: as will 1.4 scim
<snif> why are the repos so old
<vge> but basically thats what i need to run when i confiqure
<Droopy> This is great
<snif> SCons error: no such option: --with-qt-dir
<snif> vge: i get error:
<Droopy> brb
<vge> buildessentials,kdelibs4-dev and kde-devel installed?
<vge> for whats it worth
<Hobbsee> vge: what the heck was that for?
<snif> vge: using "./configure --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3 --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-qt-libraries=/usr/lib/qt3"      gives me the error  "SCons error: no such option: --with-qt-dir"
<farous> snif you might need to look at the configure file be opening it. check also if the lib you are using are supported
<snif> vge: i don't have kdelibs4-dev
<snif> etc
<snif> i install them now
<farous> snif install kdevelop will install all you need for building pacakges + excellent dev env
<snif> i cannot install kde-devel
<Hobbsee> why not?
<snif> it says "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<Hobbsee> full error to !pastebin?
<snif> that was it
<snif> in adept
<snif> farous: i can only choose to install kdevlop3,do i choose kdevelop3 or kdevelop3-dev?
<Hobbsee> snif: the latter
<farous> kdevelop3 is the right one
<Hobbsee> oh is it?
<Hobbsee> depends what you want it for, i guess
<farous> kdevelop3 is the integrated dev env
<farous> kdevelop3-dev if you want to modifiy the program itself
<snif> ok i will try!!
<ita> sigh
<ita> i give up on evolution :/ is there a homepage/forum of some kind where i could maybe post my problem ?!
<jpatrick> Kontact's nicer (KDE) in my opionion
<ita> about "only" tells me its a novell product
<ita> i know ./ but i need to connect to a exchange server
<jpatrick> ita: microsoft exchanges?
<ita> yes
<jpatrick> I think Kontact support that
<ita> huh .. if so im misinformed .. ill google for that right away
<jpatrick> maybe it's in it's Handbook
<ita> yes thank you im already reading kontact homepage
<snif> why if i install   kde-devel   will it break something?
<Nomad411> !kicker
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<Nomad411> Hi all..  When I have Skype running, my kicker bar is on constant jiggling and wiggling, it seems to refresh every half second or something.  Does anyone know how to get this flickering to stop?
<Nomad411> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<_evil_h_> !vnc
<ubotu> it has been said that vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<_evil_h_> !alien
<ubotu> hmm... alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<snif> oh no guys
<_evil_h_> anyone have any recommendations for a vnc server that is in the repos
<snif> adept is removing all of my kde components
<snif> unbelievable
<Nomad411> I did that before..
<Nomad411> snif: don't close the window
<snif> Nomad411: what have i gotta do???????????????????????
<vge> _evil_h_: kde has one build in?
<Nomad411> I just copied theoutput afterwards, made a script to reinstall it all and ran that
<Nomad411> don't quit the window
<snif> well that's good for you, but what about me
<Nomad411> It,s not hard, I'll tell you what to do
<snif> yeah but it;s in adetp, it will close the windows
<snif> oh sht
<snif> the window's gone
<Nomad411> mind you, if someone has a simpler solution, great :0
<_evil_h_> vge: it does? i know it has a viewer (KrDc) but not a server as far as I know
<snif> holy crap
<Nomad411> snif; are you not on that machine?
<snif> nothing is installed
<snif> oh no!!!
<snif> everything had stopped working
<Nomad411> At teh very worst, you can probably re-install over it and lose nothing..
<snif> oh shit
<Nomad411> snif: all your configs are still thee in your home folder
<snif> shit shit shit shit shit shit
<Nomad411> just take a breather, it's all fixeable
<snif> yeah but i've recompiled the kernel etc, it took a lot of work
<Nomad411> ahhh
<snif> oh no
<Nomad411> the kernel is still thee
<Nomad411> you said only KDE packages were gone right?
<snif> what was it that i uninstalled?
<vge> _evil_h_: well i use it as a server, have you checked the kcontrol and the options?
<snif> yeah i think so
<Nomad411> What command did you do to start this?
<snif> did i uninstall kde or something?
<Nomad411> looks like it..
<_evil_h_> vge: nope. poking in it now
<snif> i was using adept
<Nomad411> removed what package?
<snif> a lot of different ones, i was trying to compile skim source and i installed a lot of dev modules, but none worked. So I thought that i just uninstalled them
<Nomad411> Anyone here smarter than me have a solution for snif,s removal of all packages KDE?
<snif> well i think i did uninstall them and the whole system
<Nomad411> You were doing this from a remote machine?  Why did your window go away?  Ohh Adept-GUI... ok
<snif> no on my machine
<snif> what is the name of the kde base?
<Nomad411> ok, you're where now, still in GUI?
<snif> yeah
<snif> i know if i close anything i won't get it back
<Nomad411> looks like it yes
<Nomad411> is adept still open?
<snif> i thin i must install    kde   kde-core
<snif> yeah still open
<Nomad411> I'm looking up the packags
<Nomad411> brb
<snif> Nomad411: please look at your system, which of the kde-??? packages are there?
<snif> Nomad411: thank you!
<farous_away> snif to install everything again install kubuntu-desktop
<farous_away> this will take care of installing everything again
<snif> farous_away: thank you, what about kde-core?
<ita> im not that much of a successfull guy today .. im trying to follow the faq on kubuntu homepage to get mp3 support .. but i cant either find the gstream-mad nor the akode-mpeg package .. somethings wrong here
<Nomad411> Once you find a main package, the rest will follow
<farous_away> snif you need more than the kde-core
<snif> i can't belive it let me do this
<vge> kde-desktop
<vge> hups
<Nomad411> It did ask you to confirm :)
<snif> it could say i'm about to trash my system, am I sure???
<vge> ita: you have all the repositories?
<snif> i'm sure not
<ita> if have the standard repos yes .. i enabled for testing the 2 "universe" repos .. but i cant find anything
<farous_away> snif kubuntu-desktop will take care of everything od not worry it is like installing from the cd overthenet
<snif> oh
<vge> snif: for future reference, you have /home in different partition than the rest of filesystem?
<snif> it won't let me do kde-desktop   says it will break something!!
<farous_away> just that it will not install what you already have
<snif> vge:  yes i do thankfully
<Nomad411> kubuntu-desktop
<snif> Nomad411: ok
<Nomad411> do it from command-line maybe, farous_away will hi swindow system stay up, it must be unstable?   When I did it I was in konsole mode
<Nomad411> you know how to use the command-line version of apt-get?
<farous_away> Nomad411: normally he will have problems when he log out right now adept is in the mem so i think will work
<Nomad411> good
<Nomad411> good luck snif, I'm pretty sure you'll be just fine
<snif> Nomad411: won't work
<Nomad411> what won't?
<snif> says something will break if it's installed
<farous_away> snif did you close adept
<snif> farous_away: not yet
<farous_away> ok what will break give us the message
<snif> can i do a force install from terminal
<Nomad411> trying to install "kubuntu-desktop" it tells you this?
<snif> i'm using adept, it doesn't say exaclty what
<snif> Nomad411: yes
<Nomad411> otry from a terminal
<farous_away> hmm try it Nomad411 wy do it in a terminal
<farous_away> i just wish you did not remove apt
<Nomad411> I dunno, if adept is weird after having just removed it..
<snif> if i use terminal then i will close adept..... am i sure i want to do this?
<Nomad411> ok, maybe nt
<snif> well what can i do with adept open?
<snif> not much methinks
<vge> ita: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/555842 here is my sources list, feel free to use, replace fi with your natinality
<snif> is there a command from console to force it to install?
<Nomad411> It just seems to me that at the very worst, you can reinstall it from CD
<farous_away> snif take a deep breath now open a terminal
<Nomad411> -f maybe
<Nomad411> force it against having adept open you mean?
<snif> farous_away: i can't open anything, but fortunately i already have a terminal open
<farous_away> and do not make rush decsision think clearly first
<Nomad411> exactly
<snif> no force the install even thoug something may break
<farous_away> hmm in it type which apt-get
<farous_away> or better ls /usr/bin/apt-get
<Nomad411> His path and binaries should all be ok though
<snif> sniff@kubuntu:~/skim$ which apt-get
<snif> /usr/bin/apt-get
<Nomad411> regular binaries that is
<farous_away> great
<ita> vge: thank you
<snif> what now guys?
<farous_away> Nomad411: i do nto know exactly what he removed and what he left
<Nomad411> I would first try   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<snif> i don't think it will let me
<farous_away> me too seems adept has a problem
<snif> so i will close Adept......?
<Nomad411> I think that the dependencies will all catch up, AND hopefully there is a log of what adept removed, to b elooked at afterwards
<farous_away> snif if the worst happen you can try ctrl alt F1
<farous_away> login to a terminal
<farous_away> and type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<snif> i'm closing adept...... ok?
<Nomad411> it's your call
<Nomad411> but seems to be going nowhere with adept anyway
<snif> it's gone
<Nomad411> we'll miss it
<Nomad411> :)
<snif> ok...
<snif> terminal is doeing it's thing
<snif> but it's getting off the net so will take a long time
<farous_away> ya so it is working now good
<farous_away> will download everything than install it for you
<farous_away> you will need to log out and in again after it do
<snif> farous_away: true, but will it work afterwards... i guess time will tell.... :)
<farous_away> snif it will work fine
<Nomad411> It should, it did for me, except I did re-install each package individually
<farous_away> :)
<snif> just wondering, when apt-get downloads and installs stuff, does it delete it afterwards?
<farous_away> snif no
<Nomad411> There will be a log from adept, I hope, that will show you lal packages missing, you can alway speck at that and re-install anythign that is now missing
<farous_away> it is stored under /var/apt/cache
<Nomad411> Not until you do a clean command
<farous_away> yap
<Nomad411> I think teh slogan should be "Relax, you're using Linux now.. "   ;)
<Nomad411> Except don't relax to the point of deleting everything  ;)
<farous_away> :)
<snif> what is the clean command?
<farous_away> ok off to my work again take care all
<Nomad411> sudo apt-get clean removes teh saved packages
<Nomad411> have a good day farous_away
<Nomad411> snif: let us know how it goes afterwards :)
<snif> Nomad411: i will man!
<_evil_h_> there any virtual cd-rom programs to mount .iso files on?
<jpatrick> 'mount'
<farous_away> _evil_h_: you just mount it no need for program with linux
<_evil_h_> really?! sweet. im so loving linux
<Nomad411> mount -o loop /dev/cdrom   shoudl do it I think
<farous_away> you will need the loop dev so google it
<farous_away> oh Nomad411 got it
<farous_away> Nomad411: but you point to where the iso is
<Nomad411> yes, of cousre
<Nomad411> I got confused with my qemu commands lately..
<Nomad411> where an ISO is used as the CDrom
<Nomad411> well breakfast time, then work..
<Nomad411> astalavista!
<farous_away> cheers Nomad411
<farous_away> :)
<_evil_h_> !loop-dev
<ubotu> _evil_h_: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> loop module comes part of linux kernel
<hatake_kakashi> or should I say more under the mount
<ita> omg hit me cause im stupid
<ita> lesson learned: upgrade all packages, add repositories AND HIT "Fetch Updates" to get the new feel
<robotgeek> :)
<ita> installing mp3 support now, i think this will work out now
<prueba2> hello
<robotgeek> hi prueba2
<prueba2> Sorry for my ignorance, but do you know a good tutorial of the bash of linux?
<robotgeek> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<ita> silence is over - mp3 works
<ita> :) woohoo
<prueba2> Oh...
<prueba2> thanks.
<vge> arrgh, finally got external links working with firefox, darn those pissed me off
<ita> i know this question comes a bit late - but its ok to use adept for installing packages, right ?
<robotgeek> ita: yes :)
<ita> thanks :>
<robotgeek> it's preferred infact, if you are new to linux
<joseph> hi.
<joseph> how do i upgrade kubuntu 5.04 to 5.11
<robotgeek> joseph: you been 5.10 :)
<robotgeek> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<joseph> Yes, but are the repositories correct?
<robotgeek> joseph: if you follow the guide, it has to be correct
<joseph> alright, thanks.
<puckman> Anyone here know how I can use Japanese input on ubuntu?
<jpatrick> skim
<jpatrick> (dapper)
<puckman> I installed a few methods via apt but I cant figure out how to work it
<apokryphos> woot, [K] ubuntu on TV! http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/lca2006_tvclip.xvid.avi
* jpatrick wishes video's worked here
<_evil_h_> NINJA!!!
<thompa> !automake
<ubotu> thompa: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thompa> !gcc
<ubotu> somebody said gcc was the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<thompa> well thats what i was looking for you cryptic smartass
<ccc__> apokryphos: nice :)
<thompa> !firefox
<thompa> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<T3hWiz0rd> firwfox is overrated
* apokryphos nods
<thompa> what do you use?
<_evil_h_> opera
<T3hWiz0rd> little bit of konq and firefox, depends on what im doing.
<jpatrick> Konqueror
<thompa> i like konqueror, but on kubuntu it seems real slow
<vge> arrgh, i hate whan i dont have anything to fix on kubuntu atm :/
<T3hWiz0rd> thompa: kubuntu seems real slow in a lot of aspects lol
<NRG88> hi, why can't i read dvd's with my lg combo? it can only read cd's, but under win, it reads dvds to. this is my slave drive, i have a dvd writer on master, and that is reading dvd's
<thompa> i wonder if a newer kernel  will help
<T3hWiz0rd> thompa: iunno... I noticed that it always ran my cpu higher than it should, so i had to do a suse box for some of my stuff
<thompa> T3hWiz0rd: how are you checking cpu usage?
<NRG88> can i set anywhere what can a device read?
<NRG88> i mean an optical drive
<thompa> !dvd
<ubotu> well, dvd is DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<NRG88> thanks
<_evil_h_> thats for playing css encrypted movies. a normal dvd should still work
<T3hWiz0rd> thompa: using the ps a system
<tijn> aha
<oc> Hello, can anyone provide me with some help installing The Apache Tomcat?
<thompa> T3hWiz0rd: system load gives me between 60-80 cpu load when usinf konqueror, i think thats ok
<T3hWiz0rd> thompa: i had abot 7 sthings using that much at all time
<T3hWiz0rd> it just wasn't working for my radiostation
<thompa> its just web browsing on cable is like dialup
<_mindspin> k
<Kryczek> Hi everybody! I know this is a stupid question, but I really can't remember and I've already tried searching on Google and Kubuntu's website, but: what's the package name for the (K)ubuntu kernel image?
<Kryczek> I also tried apt-cache search'ing and grep'ing, etc
<thompa> linux-image i think
<thompa> Kryczek: if you browse with adept "linux-image" or just type kernel
<thompa> i would not install with adept though
<Kryczek> i typed kernel, but it returns many many packages ;)
<Kryczek> it seems to be linux-image indeed
<Kryczek> thanks
<NRG88> thompa, i've installed that libdvdcss2, and now i can't read dvds in even in the one in wich worked before
<thompa> linux-image-386
<Kryczek> yeah i rarely use it myself
<NRG88> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<NRG88> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<Kryczek> 686 i suppose, since this is a P4
<yeonhoo> hi
<yeonhoo> i just installed my kubuntu yesterday ...
<yeonhoo> who can help me with umcompressing files?
<thompa> Kryczek: yes well, read the description on the right
<Kryczek> thompa: there are too many :p
<Kryczek> thompa: nevermind, the package is named linux-image, so you already answered my question, thanks :)
<yeonhoo> i have .gz file. what can i do to extract file?
<Kryczek> yeonhoo: gunzip file.gz
<yeonhoo> thank you Lryczec
<Kryczek> or in Konqueror you could click on it and it will open it using Ark
<yeonhoo> thank you Lryczek
<Kryczek> ;)
<yeonhoo> :D
<yeonhoo> ...there is other problem..
<yeonhoo> .tar...
<yeonhoo> how can i extract this file.. what command should i use?
<_evil_h_> just click on it
<Kryczek> yeonhoo: why don't you open it in Konqueror?
<_evil_h_> ark will unpack it too
<yeonhoo> im on konsole
<yeonhoo> im trying to unpack on konsole using command :D
<_evil_h_> why dont you use Konqueror?
<Kryczek> the command is "tar zxvf file.tar.gz", but you should use Konqueror, it's easier for you
<yeonhoo> does konqueror extract?
<Kryczek> yes
<Kryczek> with Ark
<yeonhoo> ok thank you !
<_evil_h_> what do i need to type into Konsole to mount an .iso file? I've tried reading the manual but its confusing. too many switchs
<yeonhoo> hmm...
<tijn> mount /dir/bla.iso /where/you/want/it -t iso9660 -o loop
<tijn> i think
<_evil_h_> just a sec let me try
<tijn> k
<yeonhoo> i was trying to install flash player..
<yeonhoo> ERROR: Your home directory does not have a Mozilla, Netscape, or Opera
<yeonhoo>        browser user directory. Run one of these browsers at least once.
<yeonhoo> there was error that i have not one of these browsers
<yeonhoo> how can i install flash player on konqueror?
<_evil_h_> says that iso9660 an unknown file system
<yeonhoo> _evil_h_ can you help me plz!
<yeonhoo> what should i do to install flash player~~?
<_evil_h_> yeonhoo: i don't know how to install flash on konqueror. i use opera or firefox
<_evil_h_> yeonhoo: and they have automated installers. sorry
<thompa> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due April 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable but you are encouraged to help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<yeonhoo> ok..
<_evil_h_> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<thompa> does anyone know what kernel dapper has?
<_evil_h_> thompa: i believe it is still using Monolithic
<vvatsa> hey any one got mplayer working in dapper
<ita> im trying to get my network mounts back but mount tells me "wrong fs type, bad option or other error" .. im trying via "mount -t cifs..." .. could it be i need some cifs support first ?
<vvatsa> I have tried to compile it, but the bin. just segfaults
<ita> does "apt-get install smbfs" really help me getting cifs mounts to work ?
<yeonhoo> what's the command to see the actual kubunto's version?
<thompa> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<yeonhoo> !kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu is, like, totally, Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Flexo> w00t, my windows disk is in SFS format! WTH?
<thompa> yeonhoo: you can see kernel version by typing "uname -r"
<Roey> hi
<Roey> who does the Kubuntu web site?
<Roey> It uses MoinMoin, and I want to know which Blog macro they used for it
<Flexo> anyone know what to do when the win disk is SFS ?
<yeonhoo> thank you thompa :D
<Terracina_LUG> hi
<ita> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20156 - could someone please check and tell me if we still have that issue ?
<Terracina_LUG> do u know a full package autoinstall with audio/video codecs  ?
<tijn> w32codecs
<_evil_h_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Terracina_LUG> thanks
<_evil_h_> np
<Terracina_LUG> im newbie :P
<_evil_h_> so am i
* bur[n] er_ shrugs at bugzilla error... wtf is cifs
<ita> the question is .. do we still have that bug ? i need to connect like 10 network mounts and if i cant do that via fstab im in "trouble"
<bur[n] er_> ita: try it out
<ita> i did .. via command line "mount -t cifs ..." and via entry in /etc/fstab followed by mount -a i get the very same error
<ita> whereby via konqueror : smb://theBox/theMount all works fine
<ita> i often work on remote machines / dev servers .. and i definately CANT do all file transfer via drag/drop/scp/ftp i definately need mounts
<_evil_h_> sudo mount /home/evilh/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso -t iso9660 -o loop
<_evil_h_> ^^what am i missing for this to not work?
<JasonF> _evil_h_: a mountpoint
<JasonF> _evil_h_: mount --help or man mount
<farous> you can not install to a partition that is already mounted _evil_h_
<farous> if that is what you are trying to do
<_mindspin> ita: try this:
<_evil_h_>  im trying to mount the .iso
<_mindspin> mount -t smbfs //hostnameorIP/sharename /path /to/mountpoint -o rw,gid=500,uid=500,username=username,password=
<farous> ok let me check the command i was using
<_mindspin> dont forget to create the mountpoint
<JasonF> _evil_h_: sudo mount /home/evilh/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso /some/folder -t iso9660 -o loop
<farous> give me a min i am firing up my other pc
<_evil_h_> see thats the thing thats confusing me.what does the directory i want to mount to have to be. do i have to create it first or if i specify one that doesnt exist will it create it?
<JasonF> _evil_h_: you have to create an empty dir
<_evil_h_> im totally new to how this works. too used to M$
<JasonF> like in your case, I'd mkdir /media/ubuntu
<JasonF> and use that as the mountpoint
<_evil_h_> ok let me try that
<JasonF> _evil_h_: sudo mount /home/evilh/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso /media/ubuntu -t iso9660 -o loop
<weedar> Anyone notice that KDE 3.5.1 breaks alot of dependencies?
<_evil_h_> i did. though a reboot restored most of them
<_evil_h_> how do i know if it mounted?
<minitareck> hi
<_evil_h_> hi
<tijn> mount
<_evil_h_> ok it says that its mounted
<_evil_h_> so now all i should have to do is cd -P to where i mounted it and be able to browse files?
<vge> arrgh, i have passed the past page in internet and im bored :|
<ita> sigh this is definately not my day today .. no evolution <-> exchange .. no mount -t cifs .. now i wanted to register with kubuntu forums and i get "mail() [function.mail] : SMTP server response: 501 Syntax error in parameters or arguments" ... i think its time to go home soon
<tijn> the last u mean
<MetaMorfoziS> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<sniff> gals + guys
<bert_> How do you set it up? I've just installed it and it's just sitting idle with no events now
<sniff> can any1 remember the web address of that site that can create a new sources.list file for you?
<_martin_> hi, could somebody send me his nvata.sys-file from C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers ?
<bert_> Go to ubuntu forums, the page is shown there
<sniff> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sniff> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sniff> aha!
<sniff> gotcha!
<pdoran> ok newb question, what is easiest way to install kde 3.5.1?
<weedar> pdoran, read http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<weedar> Add the sources, do an apt-get update and then an apt-get upgrade
<weedar> and there you are :)
<pdoran> ok that url has no instructions other than importing a pgp key
<sniff> !kde
<ubotu> I heard kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<sniff> !kde-351
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sniff
<pdoran> do I need to change the repository to point to a a 3.5.1 repository?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why sometimes when kopete play a notification audacity tells me that the sound device is not free anymore?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this is something i don't understand, it seems that only one program can use a device at time........right?
<vge> how do i link a shell script that i need to run ./nameofthefile with systemlink to /usr/bin? somthing like ln -s /home/user/programs/./nameofthefile /usr/bin/nameofthefile?
<poningru> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<crimsun> Tallia1Kubuntu: audacity uses alsa's oss emulation, which is exclusive
<pdoran> ok I just did the apt-upgrade / apt-update and then the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but it still pulls down 3.4.3
<crimsun> Tallia1Kubuntu: you can only dmix (share playback) native alsa apps
<pdoran> what am I  missing?
<keitsi> vge: you must mean a symbolic link, right? :) ln -s /path/to/binary /dir/to/link/to/
<_mindspin> update the repositories
<vge> ill try that one
<_evil_h_> pdoran: did you add the kde 3.5.1 repos to your sources.list?
<_fred> jjjkj
<pdoran> oops ;-(
<_fred> kkk
<_evil_h_> pdoran: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pdoran> anyone have any issues w/ 3.5.1? is it solid?
<_evil_h_> im using it now
<_evil_h_> kinda slow but i think thats cause my laptop kinda sucks and kde is just slow to begin with
<pdoran> u like? much different from 3.4.3?
<pdoran> I hear superkurumba is built in
<_evil_h_> its a little cleaner, moved some things around
<_evil_h_> i dont know what superkurumba is so i couldnt say
<_evil_h_> still new to this. only been using for a month
<_mindspin> i upgraded for stability reasons
<_mindspin> beside kaffeine always running in the background when started and eating up resources its ok for me
<_mindspin> but kaffeine acted the same in 3.4.3
<_evil_h_> kaffeine is aggravating
<_mindspin> btw what is superkaramba?
<pdoran> its like OSX widgets
<_evil_h_> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
* Cygnus_X1 saluta tutti e stacca
<_mindspin> ah those styles I think nobody never needs
<pdoran> hmmmm candy
<_evil_h_> i put everything in black and white
<pdoran> yummy
<_evil_h_> my laptop sucks too much for eyecandy
<_mindspin> when I wanna that smooth female style I would get me a mac
<_mindspin> mine too
<_evil_h_> though bet my athlon fx-53 system would have no prob : D
<pdoran> well my macbook pro delivery got pushed back, and I need to compensate
<Tallia1Kubuntu> crimsun: so i have only to accept an error from audacity every time that i have kopete on........
<crimsun> Tallia1Kubuntu: is arts configured to use alsa or oss?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in kconfig is autodetect
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i check?
<vge> hmm, i created the symbolic link with command "sudo ln -s /home/vge/programs/azureus/azureus /usr/bin/azureus", and i is created, but when i try to run it, the program crashes in boot?
<_mindspin> how do you handle the password?
<_mindspin> oops talking rubbish
<vge> so basically the program cant use resources from the orginal folder and i would need to link em as well?
<keitsi> I wouldn't link to global directories if the program is installed in home dir anyway...
<vge> how would you suggest that i do it?
<keitsi> try if you can find an ubuntu deb package for it, that should solve the problem
<vge> kk, i think i found one
<_evil_h_> ok how do i unmount something. i tried typing sudo unmount and it said that the command didnt exist
<keitsi> umount
<keitsi> use the TAB, luke :)
<_evil_h_> that explains it
<_evil_h_> thx
<xxenon> is amarok 1.4 installable on breezy ?
<nlindblad> hi
<kosh> hi nlindblad
<nlindblad> :D
<sniff> guys
<sniff> how do you do a "safe update" from the terminal?
<kosh> safe update?
<sniff> yeah like in the adept menu
<sniff> not a full upgrade
<sniff> just updates essential security fixes
<_fred> 687
<kosh> ah never noticed that
<kosh> I don't know what it is doing when you do that
<_evil_h_> !42
<sniff> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<_evil_h_> vge: where did you find that azureus .deb file?
<vge> http://debian.spark.net.gr/debian/pool/contrib/a/azureus/
<_evil_h_> vge: thanks. been looking for one of those for a while
<vge> well i cant use it cos it messes up the eclipse and counterwize
<vge> how do i that when i type azureus whereever i want, it will start the shellscript  thats located in my homefolder?
<vge> i need to use the tarball cos eclipse+azureus dont match that well
<_evil_h_> whats eclipse?/
<_evil_h_> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
* tijn goes home! cya all
<_mindspin> a developement environment
<_mindspin> did anyone ever compiled john the ripper on breezy?
<kosh> sudo apt-get install john
<_mindspin> ic i noticed john in kynaptic, but thought it was an editer (like joe)
<kosh> apt-cache show john
<kosh> if you clicked on it then it should say what it is
<_mindspin> no prob
<_evil_h_> gggrrr i dont wanna mess with installing java but everything i have tried doing it today wants it
<kosh> java is a pain in the neck on any unix system
<kosh> because of sun actually
<_evil_h_> yeah i know thats why i have been trying to avoid installing it
<_evil_h_> the install process is a bit above my level
<kosh> enable multiverse in breezy java is in there
<kosh> then you can just do sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<kosh> and any other java parts you want
<kosh> however since I came from debian I never learned the ubuntu way of maxing those changes and I have editing and changed my sources.list file a fair bit
<cmvo> Hi! Dumb question: How can I keep KDE 3.51 (breezy) from creating the "Remote Share" icons on the desktop?
<pdoran> ok so I added the kde 3.5.1 repositiory and did a apt-get upgrade / update
<pdoran> and then a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but I still dont have 3.5.1??
<_evil_h_> how can that be?
<jenowin> s.a.
<jenowin> :)
<pdoran> when I so a  apt-get upgrade, it lists many kde poackages as being "kept back"
<pdoran> how do I tell apt to not "keep back" these packages?
<_evil_h_> i dunno
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pdoran> thanks
<_evil_h_> im trying to install java but for some reason the java-package isnt in my repos. multiverse and universe are both active so wtf?
<farous> !jaba
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<farous> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<m0ns00n> _evil_h_: It's a license problem.....
<_evil_h_> i know
<cion> hey all I just installed Kubuntu
<cion> Im kinda disappointed
<cion> many bugs
<cion> how do i upgrade to kde 3.5
<cion> ?
<_evil_h_> cion: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<Vge> arrgh, i messed up my .bash_profile and could not edit it anymore after reboot, now im in rescue console and trying to fiqure out how to mount my separate /home drive to somewhere?
<cion> how do i add Kde 3.5 sources to etc/apt/sources.list ?
<_evil_h_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cion> do i have to use text editor?
<cion> can't i use kate?
<_evil_h_> you can use any text editor
<_evil_h_> gedit is just the one i use
<cion> kate is fully buggy
<cion> it crashes everytime
<cion> how can i solve this and update to kde 3.5
<_evil_h_> what about gedit?
<cion> i'll install gedit
<Vge> how do i know what is the mountpoint for my second partition?
<_evil_h_> vge: i dont know. thats way above my level. i think hdparm might have a thing that tells you
<_evil_h_> but i aint sure at all
<_evil_h_> cion: once you got your sources.list open add the following lines at the bottom
<_evil_h_> ##KDE 3.5.1 packages
<_evil_h_>      deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<_evil_h_> cion: also if you haven't done it yet enable the multiverse and universe repos by uncommenting them
<Vge> gg, found it from fstab :)
<cion> with apet?
<cion> adept?
<_evil_h_> cion: yes i think you can enable them in adept too
<_evil_h_> just a sec
<_evil_h_> gotta check
<cion> ok
<Vge> arrgh, VI my nemesis
<_evil_h_> cion: yes you can enable them in adept and also should be able to add the KDE 3.5.1 repos without using a text editor.
<_evil_h_> cion: sorry. i try to do things via CLI to get myself aquainted with it. just open Adept --> Adept--> manage repositories
<cion> ok thx man
<_evil_h_> cion: what we are here for
<Vge> note to self "dont edit .bash_profile if you dont know what your doing" :)
<_evil_h_> you can edit just make sure you can easily restore it to a saved copy when you do
<_evil_h_> ;)
<cion> whats the command to update kde once sources list is done?
<_evil_h_> sudo apt-get update
<_evil_h_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cion> with those i update to kde 3.5.1?
<_evil_h_> think so
<Annukai> any of you know the link to the 5.10 faq?
<_evil_h_> java+linux = raymond >:O
<Grim76_Work> I would like to install vmware and run winxp in a vmware session for a couple of apps that I have to work with.  Is there a good howto out there that someone is aware of?
<cion> evil how do i check whats my kde version?
<_evil_h_> one moment
<_evil_h_> puters being slow
<tsdgeos> $ konqueror -v
<cjnodell> hello all. I have a few question I was hoping you guys could help me with...
<tsdgeos> cjnodell: just ask, don't ask to ask
<cion> lol
<cion> whats the graphic tool for iptables in kubuntu?
<Grim76_Work> Firestarter is a pretty common one
<cion> ok
<cion> i installe synaptic but i think i don't need it
<cjnodell> I am trying kubuntu, and want to change the way kde shows gtk apps (i think kde really uglifies gtk apps by default). I keep going to system-settings-apearance and themes-gtk styles and fonts. But whenever i click on it i get the launching gtk styles and fonts box on the taskbar, and then nothing. what is going on?
<Grim76_Work> Synaptic is a front end for Apt-get
<cjnodell> I am trying kubuntu, and want to change the way kde shows gtk apps (i think kde
<cjnodell> really uglifies gtk apps by default). I keep going to system-settings-apearance and themes-gtk styles and fonts. But whenever i click on it i get the launching gtk styles and fonts box on the taskbar, and then nothing. what is going on?
<cjnodell> sorry, i am not sue if my question came through right the first time, i hope i didnt ask twice...
<cion> u did
<cjnodell> sorry
<cion> ;)
<cjnodell> I tried logging out and rebooting, but it simply won't open
<_evil_h_> !@^$#@%@* java
<ubotu> _evil_h_: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_evil_h_> any one know where i can get the java-packages repo that is supposed to be in multiverse but for some reason isnt?/
<cjnodell> anyone?
<_evil_h_> cjnodell: i dunno. im a n00b
<_evil_h_> !gtk
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _evil_h_
<vge> now that i got azureus working as i wanted, im again bored :)
<cion> evil it says here that I need a public key to updgrade to kde 3.5
<_evil_h_> cion: one moment
<_evil_h_> cion: following lines will fix that
<_evil_h_> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<_evil_h_>  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<_evil_h_> cion: i forgot about the key
<_evil_h_> cion:soory
<cion> evil: no probs
<cion> do i only have to type what it says in webpage u sent me to?
<_evil_h_> yup
<cion> the dist-upgrade right?
<_evil_h_> believe so. someone correct e if i am wrong
<_evil_h_> you already downloaded the updates right?
<cion> listen i got antoher question: i installed synaptic but im going to uninstall it; does any package or lib of some kind stay in the system?
<cion> i think so...
<cion> o yeah I did lol ;)
<_evil_h_> lol
<_evil_h_> im not sure about the synaptic thing
<blackflag> hello all
<thegladiator> hwo to tun the kde panel ?
<blackflag> where stores fetchmail mails when no smtp server is available?
<cion> does deborphan work on kde too? along with gtkorphan
<blackflag> can someone help?
<thegladiator> i am using gnome just to see if it wors from here!
<_evil_h_> cion:never heard of either of those. like i said im still new to this
<thegladiator> hwo to tun the kde panel ?
<thegladiator> whats the command line to start kde panel soemone please ?
<cion> oh ok
<_evil_h_> kde panel? wazzat?
<vge> kdesktop
<thegladiator> yeah kde panel only
<_evil_h_> alt f2 panel?
<thegladiator> not sure
<thegladiator> i a using gnome
<thegladiator> trying to see if I can have the kde panel here
<robotgeek> thegladiator: alt + f2 , kicker
<_evil_h_> oh i dunno. never used gnome
<thegladiator> thats it kicker cool thank you
<sniff> i don't suppose any of you has heard of something called "tgetent" have you?
* robotgeek doesn't know
<sniff> well it has me rather vexed also
<sniff> i'm wondering if I'm being led on something of a wild goose chase
<blackflag> where stores fetchmail mails when no smtp server is available?
<_evil_h_> ***_evil_h_ gives up on Java and goes to play Halo
<Psi-Jack> What groups are used by Ubuntu administration, for allowing particular users access to different things? Such groups like, admin, adm, lpadmin, plugdev, floppy, etc.. Is there a list anywhere documented?
<zzaza> hi all
<varsendagger> hey where can i apt-get the most bleeding edge kdelibs4 and libqt3c102-mt ?
<Psi-Jack> kdelibs4?
<Psi-Jack> You can get the latest KDE 3.5.1 by looking at kubuntu.org, but KDE 4.0 is still literally only deep development stages.
<robotgeek> they have gotten only kate working
<trappist> kdelibs4 is not for kde4
<varsendagger> varicad2005-en depends on kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.2-6.4); however:
<varsendagger>   Package kdelibs4 is not installed.
<varsendagger>  varicad2005-en depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4); however:
<varsendagger>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<varsendagger> trappist, where can i get those
<varsendagger> ?
<jarlath> My wireless connection has gone "wierd" on me. kwifimanager sees the network (along with two others), but when I click "connect" I get the message "Aborting network switching due to invalid WEP key specification".
<jarlath> Some of my icons have also gone missing eg. the forward and backward buttons in konqueror.
<jarlath> I should probably just reinstall, but I would like to know how to sort out the networking side becase I'm crippled without it.
<JohnFlux> Hey
<JohnFlux> usermod -G cdrom audio video kdedev
<JohnFlux> it doesn't like that
<JohnFlux> what am I doing wrong?
<JohnFlux> I want to put the user kdedev into those groups
<JohnFlux> oh, i need to seperate with commas
<JohnFlux> :)
<thegladiator> is knoqueror a ftp client as well ?
<Snake|School> thegladiator: yes
<thegladiator> can I upload to a web hosting server using konq ?
<thegladiator> i am thinkig of uploading yabb , to a server
<Snake|School> thegladiator: you should be able to
<thegladiator> thanks
<Snake|School> thegladiator: it works just like IE would, drag and drop
<thegladiator> ah thank you
<Snake|School> thegladiator: you can also edit files with kate directly from the browser, when you save it will automatically be uploaded
<Snake|School> No need to download, edit, change, upload. Just open, change, save
<Snake|School> :)
<thegladiator> yepp
* Psi-Jack sighs,.
<Psi-Jack> I hate people sometimes.
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: I always do.
<Snake__> lol
<Psi-Jack> I especially  hate it when people wrap you around and around and around, all for no purpose whatsoever.
<Psi-Jack> Completely dodging the whole topic and point.
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: yep
<Psi-Jack> Especially over something that's so basic and simple it's not even funny!
<Snake__> Heh
<Psi-Jack> Basically, there's /etc/group, and I wanted to know, what Ubuntu specifically uses to allow/restrict users from preset things. K/Ubuntu, for example, is the ONLY one I've ever seen add a user to the adm group.
<Psi-Jack> And by using a find / -group adm, I see it's generally used for /dev/xconsole access, and /var/log/* access.
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: you lost me :)
<Psi-Jack> Hehe.
<Psi-Jack> It's actually, to me, a very basic subject. But then, that is me. I've been using Linux a great many many MANY years now.
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: I beenn onnnnn sinnncee...uhhh
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: 12 weeks ago :)
<Psi-Jack> I've been using Linux since roughly linux 0.12. Wasn't much then, though. heh
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: amazing how technology progresses
<Psi-Jack> Yep. Heh
<Psi-Jack> And, now, for my ultimate question: Does anyone know what groups in /etc/group are used for access allowance/restrictions to various things in Ubuntu? I'm trying to migrate most non-system-related gid's to LDAP, and would like to know which can be safely moved over. So far, by default install, the first user it added to these groups: adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, lpadmin, scanner, and admin. Are there an
<Psi-Jack> ermissions?
<kkathman> Any significantly advanced technology is indistiguishable from magic.
<Psi-Jack> Hey, kkathman.
<kkathman> howdy :)
<Snake__> To kkathman
<Snake__> Yo**
<Snake__> :)
<Psi-Jack> kkathman: Do you hopefully have any idea to my question? :)
<kkathman> hmmm didnt see the questions
<kkathman> aohh
<Psi-Jack> kkathman: It's still visible just a few lines up.
<kkathman> hmm nope no clue
<Psi-Jack> D'oh. heh
<kkathman> sorry bout that
<Psi-Jack> Guess I'll just have to find -group everything and see what's used.
<Psi-Jack> it's no prob. It's just... NOT documented anywhere where I can find..
<Snake__> kkathman: does suse auto-parition NTFS, or will my friend still need to partion magic it first
<kkathman> autopartitions
<supernix> hi
<supernix> I was curious about finding an FTP program
<kkathman> Snake__:  well
<Snake__> kkathman: awesome, im going to give him that as his first linux OS, I would give him kubuntu...but I dont want him to screw up his ntfs
<kkathman> Snake__: take that back...if you dont have the space...you'll need to
<Snake__> Ehhh crap......
<Psi-Jack> Partition Magic is dangerous.
<kkathman> yah...cuz you'll have to release the space for it can be reformatted
<kkathman> I like PM personally, never had a problem with it
<kkathman> but others have
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: always worked fine for me
<kkathman> dunno why
<supernix> I need one that will auto select the transfer mode like ASCII or binary
<trappist> never had a problem with pm myself
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. I've had it destroy the partition table to the point, it was /usable/ still, but you couldn't do anything to change the structure anymore, unless you scratched it completely.\
<Psi-Jack> If you just create partitions with it, it's fine, but if you do /any/ resizing, it starts getting iffy.
<Psi-Jack> I'd guestimate, if you resized one time, it's about a 90% success, second time, 75%, third time, 45%, and anything after that about 20% reliable.
<trappist> Psi-Jack: either I'm hella lucky or you need to stay away from casinos
* Psi-Jack chuckles.
<Snake__> LOL
<Psi-Jack> trappist: I'm an analyzer. I analyze things, sometimes way too detailedly. :p
<Psi-Jack> Although, I have done quite well in the casinos, when I was in Las Vegas on a contract job a couple years back. :)
<trappist> Psi-Jack: what I mean is, I've done a *lot* of resizing, moving etc. in partition magic and never had a single problem
<Snake__> Same here trappist
<Psi-Jack> trappist: All in a row, or seperately over a period of time?
<trappist> well I don't just mess with partitions for the sake of doing it, so it gets spaced out some
<Snake__> lol
<ufo> anyone know howto compile from cvc sources
<supernix> Hi anyone know of a good ftp program for kde that will auto sense the transfer mode by file type ?
<Snake__> supernix: no, sorry :(
<ufo> supernix, try gftp
<stian> try gftpgrabber
<luisito> anyone have kooldock or ksmoothdock installed?
<stian> much nicer gui than gftp, and alot more functionality
<ufo> anyone familiar with cvs
<supernix> hmmm I would but isn't gftp text mode only ?
<stian> nope
<stian> gui as well
<stian> but try gftpgrabber
<stian> much better
<stian> get it at www.kde-apps.org
<supernix> ok ty stian
<angasule> what's the best place to get help for kubuntu? the email list? the forum seems rather inactive
<Snake__> angasule: usually right here..
<Snake__> :)
<angasule> Snake__: tried here, didn't work :P
<supernix> are you talking about http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=15343 stian?
<Snake__> angasule: why whats up
<stian> that would be the one
<angasule> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3515.0
<supernix> ah k
<angasule> Snake__: read it?
<Snake__> angasule: reading now...hmm
<Snake__> angasule: well the forums certainly arn't dead....it may be that no ones knows....to bad noirequus isn't around, he would probly know
<angasule> noirequus? he's a regular in this chat channel?
<Snake__> angasule: He goes by the name Nalioth when hes around, hes pretty intelligent. If I see him ill forward your question to him
<supernix> crap kftpgrabber is source only
<Snake__> supernix: then complie it
<Roey> who does the Kubuntu web site?
<Roey> It uses MoinMoin, and I want to know which Blog macro they used for it
<supernix> i dont know how
<angasule> thanks
<Snake__> supernix: well I could teach you, or I could make the deb for you, your choice (you may run into a lot of problems complieing from KDE-Apps)
<supernix> hmm the less trouble the better
<supernix> looks like this is one of the best apps for ftp from what I read
<Snake__> supernix: then link me to it, ill build a deb and give that to you, your on i386 right?
<nalioth> Snake__: talkin about me?
<Snake__> Haha theres nalioth
<supernix> yep p4 2.8 ghz
<Snake__> nalioth: angasule got a question, you may have the answer :)
<supernix> http://kftpgrabber.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<stian> snake, how do one go about building a deb?
<supernix> and thanks so very much for your help
<nalioth> stian: use checkinstall
<nalioth> !checkinstall
<ubotu> I heard checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<angasule> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3515.0   <-- oh, great, nalioth, help us! helps us! :)
<Snake__> stian: I use checkinstall, but thats the ghetto way of doing it
<stian> will get right on that, thanks
<kkathman> checkinstall doesnt really build a debian-qualified deb tho...but if its just for personal use checkinstall is fine :)
<Snake__> kkathman: thats why I said the ghetto way :)
<kkathman> right
<Snake__> supernix: which release do you want
<stian> ill try checkinstall and see if i understand it:)
<Snake__> supernix: the beta or 0.6.0
<supernix> the .07 one
<Snake__> ok
<supernix> ah the beta
<stian> but first of all, gotta go get some food
<stian> peace out
<supernix> shouldn't that be ok ?
<Snake__> supernix: should be, but remeber, its a beta.
<supernix> yup
<Snake__> So you may have some issues, may not.
<nalioth> stian: it's easy. use checkinstall in place of "make install"
<stian> fasctinating...
<stian> gonna try it now..
<stian> just gottaa download something to try it on though
<nalioth> angasule: you have all the fonts installed?
<Snake__> supernix: got a while?
<supernix> yep
<Snake__> Okay, this make might take a while :)
<angasule> nalioth: yeah
<supernix> sure would be nice if we could make a deb for the kubuntu repository and share it
<Snake__> supernix: We could, ill talk to someone like Hobbsee and see what she says
<Snake__> Might make it into dapper
<supernix> kewl
<angasule> nalioth: but apparently the fonts are installed for gtk apps (considering mozilla web browser a gtk app)
<supernix> so dapper will be the newest version to come out later ?
<kkathman> april
<Snake__> supernix: dapper will be out in april
<nalioth> angasule: i'm not really up on the intricasies of kde vs gnome font management
<supernix> wow and i just got breezy working
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> supernix: its okay, you can upgrade to dapper
<supernix> I sure hope it goes better than my upgrade to breezy from hoary
<Snake__> lol
<angasule> nalioth: me neither
<Snake__> It should be
<supernix> that made my kde unbootable
<supernix> well kde would not start I should say
<Snake__> nalioth: when I checkinstall this, and send it to supernix, will his apt find all the dependencys?
<nalioth> Snake__: don't do that.
<stian> hard to say... only been using linux for a matter of months myself, so i got a lot to learn
<nalioth> Snake__: let supernix do it on their own
<stian> he should prolly learn to compile from source, it's pretty easy
<supernix> :(
<Snake__> nalioth: ehh he said he just wanted to get it done ASAP, and i'm not sure how clean this complie will be
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<Snake__> alrighty then supernix, get complieing, I dont have time atm to walk you through it, but if you got any ??s feel free to ask lol
<supernix> ok ty
<stian> its seems to be done making the deb, but where did it go, is there some default location its placed in?
<Snake__> stian: its in whatever folder you did the complie in
<stian> hmm, then somehting must have gone wrong, cause its not there
<stian> well, gonna have to figure it out later...
<stian> food now
<Snake__> lol
<stian> hehe
<stian> peace out folks
<Psi-Jack> Now I can't load up adept, or kuser, because kdesu is saying my password is wrong. :/
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: OWNED.
<Snake__> Jp
* Snake__ runs
<stian> speaking of which, this  one time i booted up, and tried to log in, it would not accept my passwd, no way in hell
<Psi-Jack> heh. It's related to me moving everything to LDAP, I'm quite sure. :p
<stian> so i ended up going in as root and resetting it
<stian> but for real, and this time I mean it: food now.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. but when I add myself to the LOCAL /etc/group:admin list, I can kdesu fine again.
<[aghod] > nas
<[aghod] > alguien sabe k ha pasado con kubuntu-es.org?
<Snake__> English please
<[aghod] > srry
<theball> hello
<Snake__> hi
<supernix> hmm hmmm got an error about no C compiler found
<theball> how is it with you today?
<Snake__> supernix: Did you install build-essntials?
<Snake__> theball: not bad, yourself?
<supernix> hmmm I guess not
<theball> pretty good for a wednesday
<Snake__> supernix: I cant spell for crap
<theball> rem to install build-ess is always forgoten by me
<supernix> nah build-essentials is not installed
<theball> makes 2 of us Snake__
<Snake__> supernix: yea, get that :)
<supernix> wow I think that installed gcc and a host of other apps
<Snake__> supernix: thats what it should do
<Snake__> :)
<theball> Snake__ do you know of  doc or wiki that can explain how to setup a commande (script) to run before gdm starts?
<Snake__> theball: hmmm no not off hand
<supernix> hmm this is what I got
<supernix> http://kftpgrabber.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
* Snake__ finish up his suse disk
<theball> i have to do a res change for this 855 chipset prior to x starting
<supernix> crap that aint it
<supernix> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Snake__> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<Snake__> supernix: follow that
<kkathman> theball:  put it in inittab maybe?
<supernix> ah kewl thanks
<theball> brb customer
<kkathman> theball: or stage your script in the rc.3 bootup
<Psi-Jack> kdesu, it uses PAM to authenticate a user, does it not?
<theball> i dont know how to do that
<kkathman> theball:  you know how to write the script yes?
<theball> no
<theball> this is what has to be run from command line: sudo 855resolution 5a 1280 768
<theball> were can i learn this task
<bam_> anyone know if gimp can take a screenshot?
<kkathman> well create your task, then put it either in /etc/inittab  or in the boot thread in the /etc/rc3.d directory
<kkathman> bam_: dont know why it cant
<bam_> how?
<bam_> where is the "tool"
<Snake__> supernix: my complie wasn't sucessful. I hope you have more luck
<theball> kkathman: looking at inittab now, thanks for the starting point!
<bam_> or even better where is the kde themes files located...:)
<Snake__> bam_: gimp can take screenshots
<kkathman> theball np
<zyn> theball: you should install the 855resolution package from universe
<supernix> ok now I got this
<Snake__> bam_: go to file, then go to aquire, then screenshot
<supernix> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<supernix> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<Snake__> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<bam_> cool
<theball> kkathaman: if i drop the command into inittab save and reboot is should run this on boot?
<bam_> thanks
<Snake__> supernix: thats to you
<supernix> Not sure what that means though
<Snake__> !qt
<zyn> theball: all you have to do is put the mode # and resolutions in /etc/default/855resolution, and it'll happen everytime you boot
<supernix> me what ?
<Snake__> one sec
<Snake__> supernix: here
<Snake__> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<supernix> ah I know what qt is
<theball> it is installed, for some reson i have to run the command after exiting from gdm, then restart gdm and viola.
<supernix> does this mean that I have to download QT and install ?
<Snake__> supernix: repos have it
<supernix> I was just under the impression that it was automatically installed with KDE
<Snake__> supernix: not the dev files
<Snake__> (the ones for complieing)
<theball> zyn: i had not heard that one, ill look at it. thank you.
<supernix> hmm ok so what dev files should I get ?
<Snake__> supernix: it just told you
<Snake__> libqt3-mt-dev
<zyn> theball: not a problem... i do it on my laptop to automatically set the 1280x800 resolution... works like a charm :)
<supernix> ok sorry missed that
<Snake__> yep :)
<bam_> bbt
<bam_> :)
<theball> do i have to set anything special in xorg?
<zyn> theball: no, just configure it to use 1280x768 (or whatever resolution it is that you want)
<Snake__> supernix: did that do it?
<vvatsa> hey all, any one using dapper ?
<supernix> Snake__: sadly to say no
<supernix> now it gives some error about checking my prefix whatever that meant
<supernix> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<supernix> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<supernix> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<supernix> er grr seems like I can't do anything right with this thing
<Snake__> supernix: arghhh I hate complieing
<Snake__> supernix: its not you, its that kubuntu doesnt come withany crap to complie
<supernix> Snake__:  that makes two of us
<Snake__> !kdeheaders
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake__
<Snake__> Hmmmm
<raingrove> is Kubuntu 6.10 gonna use "human" theme & color scheme?
<robotgeek> supernix: what are you trying to compile
<robotgeek> raingrove: nope
<Snake__> raingrove: I hope not.
<raingrove> why not
<supernix> I am trying to compile kftpgrabber
<Snake__> raingrove: its going to use plasma I believe
<raingrove> kubuntu looks the same as other kde distros
<kkathman> raingrove: thats kinda the point :)
<kkathman> its KDE :)
<raingrove> plasma is kde4 right? we wont see it even before windows vista
<robotgeek> supernix: konqueror works fine for me, you might want kde-devel
<netsurf3> i have a really strange problem: i have just installed the system. configuring the printer when i have noticed that the test print is still going on it has literaly taken 1 hour to do 1/3 of a side with 53% cpu idel and 512mb of ram
<raingrove> hi kkathman.
<kkathman> raingrove: betcha my wallet we do
<Snake__> Hehe
<raingrove> but
<supernix> hmmm robotgeek does it auto change the mode for ASCII and binary during transfers ?
<raingrove> kubuntu kinda doesnt have the "ubuntu"-ish feeling
<Snake__> raingrove: just because its based on ubuntu doesnt mean it has to
<robotgeek> supernix: i think so, i havent had any problems with it
<Snake__> raingrove: KDE is versital enough to set up your own theme.
<Snake__> raingrove: I personally HATE the human color skeem, brown is so ugly......
<raingrove> kubuntu 5.10's default theme was awful
<aeon17x> You're free to choose.
<Snake__> raingrove: then edit it. my KDE is beautiful
<Snake__> raingrove: would you like a screenshot?
<robotgeek> supernix: it's very readable :)
<raingrove> nah
<raingrove> it's nothing different from kde's default theme, where as SUSE's or Mandrake's default kde themes are unique
<Snake__> raingrove: KDE has enought customizablity that you could set the task bar to be gray, add a bar on top, make it so that you can open files from the upper bar, and make it a gnome look-a-like if you want to...
<Snake__> not gray...brown
<Snake__> oops
<robotgeek> Snake__: i would have shown you a screenshot, but right now my icons suck
<raingrove> this is mine:
<raingrove> http://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~kimjihoo/screenshot3.png
<raingrove> :P
<raingrove> not kubuntu though
<netsurf3> i have a really strange problem: i have just installed the system (kubuntu latest). configuring the printer when i have noticed that the test print is still going on it has literaly taken 1 hour to do 1/3 of a side with 53% cpu idel and 512mb of ram
<robotgeek> netsurf3: latest, as in breezy/dapper?
<raingrove> seriously i am not talking about customizability, everyone knows about it. i am talking about the default theme.
<netsurf3> breezy
<robotgeek> http://robotgeek.no-ip.info/screenshot-2.png is my showoff
<Snake__> robotgeek: what res do u run at?
<robotgeek> Snake__: umm, lemme check
<Snake__> It seems high
<raingrove> 1280
<raingrove> NO
<raingrove> 1024
<raingrove> only 1024
<robotgeek> 1024x768 pixels 92x92 dpi
<Snake__> Hmm weird
<Snake__> Seems bigger than 1024
* robotgeek needs a bigger screen :(
<ryanakca> hmmm... how do you change the resolution of the login manager and the splash screen?
<Snake__> raingrove: heres mine
<Snake__> http://www.hardcoreware.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=16443&stc=1&d=1134381722
<Snake__> Oh whoops! LOL
<raingrove> what the
<Snake__> raingrove: try this
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/6357/sweet23dr.jpg
<raingrove> windows 3.1 was good
<raingrove> really
<Snake__> raingrove: well thats my old one anyway, I dont have a SS of my most recent set up
<raingrove> Snake__, oh man what's wrong with ur colour scheme
<robotgeek> uggh, hurts my eyes!
<robotgeek> http://robotgeek.no-ip.info/screenshot-3.png is what i have right now
<robotgeek> maybe we should go to -offtopic with this convo
<Snake__> Yea
<Snake__> robotgeek: mine rocks.
<robotgeek> netsurf3: hmm, with breezy
<robotgeek> netsurf3: i am not really good (or have any idea ) with printers, sorry
<raingrove> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/6357/sweet23dr.jpg
<raingrove> oops
<Snake__> lol
<raingrove> no
<raingrove> not that
<raingrove> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0aFoAC-GTQg&search=steve%20ballmer
<raingrove> watch this
<Snake__> Seen it 100 times
<netsurf3> robotgeek bugger :(
<robotgeek> netsurf3: sorry mate, got distracted with all this "show off my desktop talk"
<Snake__> Hehe
<netsurf3> hwhwh
<netsurf3> *hehe
<netsurf3> i normaly use suse but thought i would try kubuntu
<netsurf3> doesnt feel anywhere near as easy to use as suse
<netsurf3> :(
<Snake__> I g2g raingrove stick around, when i come back ill show you my most recent pic
<raingrove> seeya
<netsurf3> robotgeek: it just finished printing lol
<ryanakca> hmmm... how do you change the resolution of the login manager and the splash screen in kubuntu breezy?
<malte> anyone here running dapper?
<robotgeek> yes malte
<Ashex> correct me if I'm mistaken
<Ashex> but the process for installing ubuntu is the same for kubuntu?
<robotgeek> Ashex: yes
<Ashex> ok
<thompa> Im not usre why accessing the web is slow, both firefox and konqueror take about 30 seconds to load a site
<luisito> why I get this error when compiling?: compiler cannot create executables
<thompa> my dsl report says my connection is 800k download, xfce is a liittle faster
<Psi-Jack> Grrr.
<Psi-Jack> Dangit. I'm really annoyed with that.
<zblach> hi. my keyboard is setup in utf-8 mode. how can i revert it?
<Psi-Jack> I set my fonts up, and X crashes, and I have to bring it down safely using the SysRq method, and reboot. NOW fontconfig seems to PROPERLY kick in, and all my fonts are /huge/. LOL
<malte> robotgeek: how's that working out for ya? :)
<luisito> please help
<luisito> why I get this error when compiling?: compiler cannot create executables
<robotgeek> malte: just great!
<supernix> I think compiling sucks
<robotgeek> luisito: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ryanakca> how do you change the resolution of the login manager and the splash screen in kubuntu breezy?
<luisito> robotgeek: thank you
<Psi-Jack> ryanakca: Hmmm. To do that you would need to adjust X's resolution itself. The default, at least.
<Psi-Jack> ryanakca: And then, if you WANTED a different resolution as a particular user, you'd use the Control Center to set the desired resolution for that user.
<ryanakca> ok.. X's resolution... XF86Config.something methinks... right?
<luisito> robotgeek: now I get: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Psi-Jack> It's /etc/X11/xorg.conf actually. Kubuntu uses Xorg.
<robotgeek> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<luisito> ok thans again
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell luisito about compile
<Psi-Jack> ryanakca: Remember, set the default resolution, if you want resolution switching capabilities that KDE can make use of.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> WHat the hell is wrong with kdesu? :/
<Psi-Jack> I try to load up something that uses kdesu, and it gives me: Conversation with su failed.
<luisito> robotgeek: Thank you. I really need that info. :)
<zZz_Yeah> is the kubuntu.org breezy/main packages site down
<Psi-Jack> I can sudo just fine, but nooooo, not kdesu.. Heh
<Psi-Jack> Umm, hmm, maybe.. Not.. :/
<ryanakca> can I use this command to change X server's default resolution?: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Psi-Jack> That, I don't know. heh
<ufo> does someone know howto compile sources from cvs
<jarlath> Is there a benefit in upgrading from the 386 kernel to the 686? I did it on my last install and didnt really notice a performance boost.
<ace> for the rest i think it's not such a big deal
<Psi-Jack> Okay. I'm successfully annoyed.
<zblach> why?
<Psi-Jack> I installed ONE font package, and now my whole font stuff is wierded out.
<zblach> lol
<zblach> ever played that game? with the cups, the barbequeue sticks and the marbles?
<zblach> every time you pull or tweak a stick, there's a chance you'll lose all your marbles?
<zblach> thats linux
<luka74> Psi-Jack: on Dapper or Breezy? There is a known bug with bold fonts in recent dapper....
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> Breezy
<luka74> kde 3.5.1?
<Psi-Jack> http://www.furreville.net/~psi-jack/kde-bigfont.png
<Psi-Jack> Yes
<trappist> oh
<luka74> (maybe is not dapper, but kde 3.5.1 specific)
<trappist> that maybe explains my problem
<Psi-Jack> luka74: It happened before on KDE 3.4.x too, last time I installed Kubuntu. :p
<trappist> I thought is was just because I installed a zillion fonts and did a poor job of choosing which to use
<Psi-Jack> I manually re-adjusted the fonts in KDE itself, but it's the OTHER programs, like Adept, that's still being screwed. :/
<Psi-Jack> As that screenshot demonstrates.
<Psi-Jack> trappist: I think it's actually kubuntu's proper use of fontconfig, really..
<Psi-Jack> Err.
<Psi-Jack> IMProper.
<trappist> Psi-Jack: there does seem to be a lot of activity going on in that area, according to the blogs.  supposed to be great for performance, but apparently not so great for appearance.
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> fontconfig is great, when utilized /correctly/, actually.
#kubuntu 2006-02-21
<trappist> so I've heard
<trappist> I trust they'll get it worked out
<Psi-Jack> Gentoo, never had this problem with me. And I installed hordes of fonts.
<ryanakca> how do you set the default resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<dcwckd> what source do I need for amarok 1.4?
<Psi-Jack> trappist: So have you any idea how to at least get GTK apps, like adept, not to use the horrid fonts? :)
<luka74> adept is Qt app
<dcwckd> ?
<francolq> hello, does anybody knows which package has the latex packages verbatiminput and moreverb? (kubuntu breezy)
<Psi-Jack> luka74: I just noticed that. I thought it was a GTK app, then I started looking at the ldd output of it, and realized, it uses kdelibs.
<SirKillalot> how's the kubuntu screensaver daemon called?
<Psi-Jack> SirKillalot: Are you having issues with screensavers not working?
<Psi-Jack> They test out, fine, but don't actually work when idle? :)
<SirKillalot> right!!
<SirKillalot> Psi-Jack, mind reader?
<Psi-Jack> SirKillalot: Yeah. And let me guess, you are using KDE 3.5.0 or 3.5.1?
<kkathman> my screensavers work fine in 3.5.1
<SirKillalot> yeah! go on! don't stop
<kkathman> well most of em :)
<Psi-Jack> Swarm, and several other kscreensavers are in effect, broken at this time. It's a KDE-specific bug.
<kkathman> yah
<SirKillalot> whatever, I am using xscreensaver
<SirKillalot> it has more beautiful screensavers
<SirKillalot> :)
<Psi-Jack> Bleh.
<Psi-Jack> I betcha kscreensaver's xscreensaver interface is broken, too.
<SirKillalot> dunno, I'm using xscreensaver-demo
<SirKillalot> but no, the interface in kcontrol is working
<Psi-Jack> Oh?
<Psi-Jack> Then... What's the problem?
<SirKillalot> you aren't that good mind reader...
<SirKillalot> it doesnt lock up my PC when idling
<kkathman> Psi-Jack: well swarm isnt a KDE bug if it doesnt work
<Psi-Jack> kkathman: kswarm.
<kkathman> screen saver?
<Psi-Jack> Yes.
<kkathman> mine is fine
<kkathman> works like a champ
<Psi-Jack> kkathman: It's an open bug on kde bugs..
<Psi-Jack> It tests fine. It just doesn't come up when idle.
<kkathman> hmm.. well I DID just update my SUSE box so maybe its ok now
<Psi-Jack> BRB
<Psi-Jack> Gonna try restarting X again after running fc-cache
<dcwckd> what source do I need for amarok 1.4? anyone? please?
<kwewu14> is there any way to get kubuntu to show apps other than kde apps in the menu?
<kwewu14> aside from adding them myself.
<francolq> again: hello, does anybody knows which package has the latex packages verbatiminput and moreverb? (kubuntu breezy)
<Psi-Jack> Grr..
<Psi-Jack> Nope..
<kwewu14> that's fine, i can't find out how to add another menu to my taskbar though.
<kwewu14> that's all i really need.
<jarlath> Is there any reason to install koffice when I have open office? Is it faster perhaps?
<burnninator> When doing 'sudo apt-get update' i get
<burnninator> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<burnninator> anyone know how to fix this?
<mzelem> Anyone know what to do when every time you try to log in to KDE it just reboots, unless you log in to failsafe session? (already tried reconfiguring x)
<dcwckd> burn
<dcwckd> you need to authorize your PGP keyys
<dcwckd> I forget the commands
<dcwckd> !PGP
<ubotu> dcwckd: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kwewu14> jarlath: not really, i like openoffice better. kwrite and krita are nice, but you can install those seperately.
<jarlath> kwewu14:Okay, thanks.
<mnoir> burn - try google for 'public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088'
<kwewu14> jarlath: you're welcome.
<mnoir> go to the ubuntu forum and learn how to add pgp keys to your ring
<mnoir> make sure you want to trust the source - in this case you prolly do :)
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty then!
<Psi-Jack> Blasted!
<Psi-Jack> I was sure that would work. :/
<miles> Is there an easy way to fix sound problems in Kubuntu?  I'm trying to get it to work on my IBM ThinkCentre M50.
<ace> hi y'all, is there anything better then kuser  to manage users ?
<ace> my main problem: adding a new user does not add them to the right groups !!!
<Psi-Jack> ace: What do you mean?
<Psi-Jack> FINALLY! I got Adept NOT to use horribly huge fonts! Muahahahaha
<_ace> psi-jack: i mean what i says ;-)
<_ace> how do you deal with that
<_ace> add a new user
<_ace> he or she can't do sh*t
<_ace> you need to add him to cdrom, usb, and lots other stuff
<_ace> and NOT to admin etc
<_ace> should be a more easy way, not ?
<supernix> guys I don't know what happened I was processing some pics on my website then poof all of a sudden everything became unstable and I had to reboot
<Psi-Jack> _ace: That's what you do. You add them to those groups. Pure and simple. :p
<_ace> supernix yeah these new pics with secret viruses
<_ace> Psi-jack: you are *not* user-friendly :-)
<supernix> hmmm actually they were karate pics I took that I was processing doing a batch process
<Psi-Jack> _ace: Hey, do NOT blame me. This is how Ubuntu is setup, and quite frankly, it's a good way to do things.
<_ace> psi-jack: i am going to discuss this with you if you want but I can be a bit blunt, if you wnat say 'i hear you'...
<Psi-Jack> I am reading you...
<_ace> good enough ;_)
<_ace> okay here 's the situation
<_ace> i am an ubergeek
<_ace> i don't use kuser, i use command line tools to do stuff.
<_ace> you are a ubergeek too ? use cl aal the time ?
<_ace> or you just a user
<_ace> and use graphical interface all the time ????
<Psi-Jack> All the time? No. But I am making my own adduser script to handle creating users into an LDAP ldbm.
<_ace> u using ldbm for ldap ? gee! :-P
<Psi-Jack> No, actually I'm using bdb./
<_ace> phew... narrow escape...
<_ace> so
<_ace> we are ubergeeks, ja ?
<Psi-Jack> ldap is considered an ldbm as SQL servers are considered rdbms.
<_ace> sure
<_ace> let's not go into that
<Psi-Jack> But, yes. :)
<_ace> but just to enlighten me, what is ldbm expanded (like rdbm is relational database management (system) ?
<Psi-Jack> Lightweight
<_ace> tought so. Well, there's ubergeeks and ubergeeks :-)
<Psi-Jack> If you want, you can always hack the adduser script to automatically add them to various groups, or such.
<_ace> but this is not about ldap being 'an ldbm' (gna gna)
<Psi-Jack> Or, wait.
<Psi-Jack> Nope.. adduser.conf doesn't have anything for that. :)
<Psi-Jack> Or better!
<Psi-Jack> Make a simple basic shell script to call adduser using -ingroup with your list of prefered defaults.
<_ace> yeah
<_ace> so youre suggesting 'better ways' then kuser
<_ace> and that's good
<_ace> since ten minutes ago you said:
<Psi-Jack> I use kuser, myself, because it manages LDAP users with complete ease.
<_ace> European Network for the Development of Experimental Economics and its Application
<_ace>  to Research
<_ace> oh sorry
<Psi-Jack> I create a user in kuser, it gets injected into LDAP, bam, I login to any of the 20 networked computers on my LAN, and if the homedir doesn't exist, it gets created at login.
<_ace> anyway
<_ace> you said 'that's the ubuntu way'.
<_ace> I like you ldap thing though
<_ace> search google for 'qwido'
<_ace> or 'qwido suares'
<_ace> but i was just contemplating the idea of 'templates'
<Psi-Jack> And why am I doing this? heh
<_ace> like you could set up kuser in a way where you fill in some templates for ceratin kind of users
<_ace> that's needed for your ldap too
<_ace> you can inject 'any user' in ldap via kuser
<_ace> but you could also inject 'webuser', 'ltsp-user', 'admin-user' etc ...
<Psi-Jack> Kuser, unfortunately, isn't /that/ configurable. ;)
<Psi-Jack> To setup specific templates for variating "types" of users.
<_ace> no that's why i asked the q in the first place,. fellow ubergeek!
<_ace> however your sarcasm eloped me
<Psi-Jack> luma is a very nice python-Qt LDAP manager. ;)
<_ace> there was just a research that 50% of the people misinterpret 80% of the written messegaes for 'sarcasm' , irony etc
<Psi-Jack> It lets you create templates, as well. Sorta. ;)
<_ace> and that's why flame wars start...
<_ace> okay, sorta, how... ?
<_ace> good for luma!
<_ace> what i want is dead simple (that's not a hex code).
<Psi-Jack> The custom templates still make you pick the proper DN to use, but that's about the only limiting factor in it's template constructs.
<jerware> is the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is kde ?
<_ace> one user is a 'user'
<_ace> and one user is a 'admin user'
<Psi-Jack> jerware: Yes. Basically.
<jerware> ok
<_ace> and when opening kuser, you can select those
<_ace> and add name password etc
<_ace> and done.
<_ace> I'll make scripts for that *now*
<_ace> but I justr wondered if there was more graphic way of doing it
<Psi-Jack> The "admin" group basically gives users access to sudo.
<_ace> but I guess I have to talk with the kuser developer :-))))
<Psi-Jack> But, yeah. kuser doesn't have a nice templating facility, yet.
<jerware> are all updates, programs, repositories, kernel patches/updates, etc., etc. interchangable between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> jerware: Yes.
<jerware> nice
<jerware> thanx
<_ace> jerware: yes
<Psi-Jack> Kubuntu uses the ubuntu repositories, primarily.
<jerware> is multimedia friendly with kde ?  it is definatly not in fedora,  what about watching dvd's ?
<Psi-Jack> jerware: Fedora can do just what Kubuntu/Ubuntu can do. There's no difference of the available libraries required. :p
<Psi-Jack> So, yes. Multimedia can be done in KDE, provided with the proper libraries which are available to it.
<jerware> ok
<Psi-Jack> DVD's would require libdvdcss, for example.
<Psi-Jack> Due to .. copyright .. libdvdcss is not available through official Ubuntu repositories, however.
<jerware> yea but i cant get dvd playing in fedora, via xine.  i have to provide mrls and stuff and it's a pain in the ass
<Psi-Jack> jerware: That is ONLY because you do not have libdvdcss.
<jerware> yes i do
<jerware> according to yum
<Psi-Jack> yum?
<jerware> the equivilance of apt-get in ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> Ah..
<Psi-Jack> Well, I don't know then. Purhaps you're missing the decoder libraries, as well. ;)
<jerware> my friend gave me a copy of kubuntu and im gonna give it a try this weekend
<jerware> do these decoder libs come with ubuntu ?
<jerware> i'll find the libdvdcss on my own
<Psi-Jack> Good.. Glad to hear it. I despise everything that Red Hat Software is and will be, and Fedora Core is associated with RHS. :p
<jerware> yes, and im not pleased by the fact that fedoras configuration programs are gui.  i prefer scripts to learn bash and scripting.
<Psi-Jack> Come with? Yes.
<B1zz> when i try to write info to my memory stick for my psp it give me an error saying that the card is full.  But I have i know i have enough space. Any ideas?
<Psi-Jack> Memory Stick, B1zz ?
<B1zz> yeah
<Psi-Jack> As in Sony style memory stick?
<B1zz> yes sir
<jerware> ubunutu's configuration programs are scripts, correct?  or ran at the shell prompt?  i dont really like GUI's.  gui's to me deprive learning
* Psi-Jack shivers.
<B1zz> :-p
<B1zz> heeh
<Psi-Jack> Oh wait! I should have known! PSP == Sony, so.. Yeah..
<B1zz> same person that hates FC :-p
<ryanakca> how do you set the default resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ryanakca> kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf         and I do what to it?
<Psi-Jack> ryanakca: Order the resolutions in xorg.conf
<Psi-Jack> What's listed first, is "default".
<Psi-Jack> I would TRUELY love to see 4023x3071 resolution. Damn!
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> brb... restarting KDE
* jerware  cant wait till this weekend.   installing Debian on his server and ubuntu on the laptop
<Psi-Jack> Bleh. Debian. Never will I again.
<jerware> why is that?
<Psi-Jack> They remain in the stone age.
<jerware> it's bare bones isnt it?
<Psi-Jack> ubuntu/kubuntu can install a server mode.
<Psi-Jack> It will not even install X using that. :)
<Psi-Jack> I've been migrating all my workstations and servers to kubuntu, from Gentoo.
<mzelem> anyone know how to figure out why x keeps restarting? I can not make sense of the log file
<Psi-Jack> mzelem: Restarting?
<mzelem> yeah, I log in on the KDE login manager and as soon as I do it restarts and puts me back at the login screen
<mzelem> unless I choose "failsafe session"
<vge> been messing with .bash_profile? :)
<mzelem> no, but I was messing with xorg.conf to try to get my 9 button intellimouse to work right, but I was sure I restored everything back to it's original condition
<mzelem> and I also tried reconfiguring x
<mzelem> so while I was trying to get all the mouse buttons to work, I installed imwheelmouse
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> Why does DejaVu and Arial look seemingly identicle? :)
<mzelem> I changed xorg.conf, and I was following information on a website on how to do it, that told me to make a file called /etc/X11/imwheelrc and another one in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/57x-something-or-other
<mzelem> but I undid everything it said and still no go
<ryanakca> for reconfiguring xorg... sudo dpkg-reconfigure <whatsthepackagename>
<mzelem> oh, but now I see that when I uninstalled imwheel it didn't take out a script file it had put there........
<mzelem> and now it works
<B1zz> hmmmm vmware good
<mzelem> but I still can't get this stupid intellimouse to work right!
<ryanakca> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg" doesn' work... I've tried
<mzelem> I think it should be 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mzelem> I already had to do that today... I should know :-D
<gurpy> hi. just pondering.  is ubuntu or kubuntu used in the corporate world?
<gurpy> as a server.
<bubblenut> Hi, can I use /etc/rc.local in kubuntu?
<Hysty> gurpy: I would think there are a few people using it for server use
<Psi-Jack> gurpy: Sure
<Hysty> gurpy: there is a development team dedicated just to using ubuntu as a server
<Steven_M> hi all
<supertijano> Hi
<Hysty> howdy Steven_M
<ryanakca> how do you go back a page in dpkg-reconfigure?
<Steven_M> Does anyone here use thunderbird 1.0.7 under breezy?
<mzelem> ryanakca: I don't think you can, but you can always run it again when you're done
<Psi-Jack> ryanakca: You don't.
<mzelem> Steven_M: I do
<Steven_M> mzelem: typing out my qustion for you
<Hysty> Steven_M: yup
<Hysty> bloody school work
<Hysty> *sigh*
<supertijano> hysty what do you have to do?
<orion_fr_24> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Hysty> currently studying Engineering Mathematics
<supertijano> Ouch. Heh good luck with that
<Hysty> i have a test that I need to do tomorrow
<supertijano> Even better.
<Hysty> the worst thing is the module notes dont correspond properly to the current edition of the text book so it is quite a challenge to cross reference
<supertijano> Hmm. Did you try the internet? Sometimes that works?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm..
<Hysty> Matrices, Quadratic Equations, Logarithmic and Exponential Equations and Trigonometric Functions yucky!
<supertijano> I don't know, maybe Wikipedia can help.
<Psi-Jack> I'm pondering the idea of not re-install Kubuntu, but .. Literally just copying the current install to my other, primary, HDD instead. Anyone have any ideas on how to do that correctly? There's no specific ACLs or xattr's involved on the filesystems, as of yet.
<Hysty> better get back to my summarising
<supertijano> Have fun. Heh
<Red_Herring> Psi-Jack, its not that difficult
<Red_Herring> i did it myself
<Red_Herring> it used rsync
<Red_Herring> but you can use cp
<supertijano> Isn't installing copying from the cd?
<Red_Herring> not realy
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: Sorta.
<Red_Herring> yes, but no
<Psi-Jack> Hehe
<Hysty> 7 hours before my kubuntu-desktop download and install is done
<supertijano> Haha. It seems same to me.
<Red_Herring> thats kinda like saying intsalling is like copying from the internet
<Psi-Jack> I've already configured the crap out of this current system. And.. Quite frankly, don't care to lose it all, again. I've set it up pretty nicely so far.
<Red_Herring> Psi-Jack, its possible to copy it
<supertijano> I reinstall every month
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: Every month? Why?
<Psi-Jack> Linux != Windows man! Stop the madness!
<supertijano> It's gotten into a bad habbit
<supertijano> blah habit i meant
<Psi-Jack> cp -dpR, or otherwise, cp -a, Red_Herring ?
<tinin> mi recorder doesn't want to give me back the cd!
<tinin> what can i do?
<tinin> eject command doesn't work
<supertijano> tinin: you mean the cd drive?
<tinin> yes
<Psi-Jack> tinin: Have you got the drive mounted, still?
<supertijano> Isn't there a hole you can put a needle in that ejects it?
<tinin> yes it is mounted
<tinin> but i can't unmount it
<tinin> says its still bussy
<tinin> and
<Psi-Jack> Why not? It still busy? Because that means you're still looking in it, or cd'd into it.
<tinin> where is that hole?
<tinin> my recorder doesnt work too well
<tinin> i was recording the cd
<Psi-Jack> tinin: Get out of the drive, and umount it. Something obviously is still using it. Forcing an eject will not remove it from the mount-tab, and of course, will not solve your problem.
<supertijano> On the cd drdive
<tinin> it failed
<supertijano> It should be, atleast.
<Psi-Jack> I thought you said it was mounted!
<jerware> who says windows == linux ?
<tinin> yes
<tinin> i think it is still mounted
<Psi-Jack> Which is it? Burning or Mounted?
<tinin> i cant unmount it
<Psi-Jack> Can't do both.
<tinin> mounted
<Psi-Jack> Then close all things that still have the cdrom drive mounted. THEN unmount it.
<tinin> i entered in the cd to see what was there
<tinin> it makes a lot of noise!!
<tinin> recursive reading
<Psi-Jack> if you have a console/Konsole open that's pwd is in the mount-point, cd out of the mount.
<Psi-Jack> It's that simple. :p
<tinin> sorry
<tinin> not so simple for me
<tinin> cause i dont understand you very well
<tinin> spanish
<tinin> pwd?
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<Steven_M> my e-mails kept getting marked as read after a single cliick on them. I don't want tb to mark my e-mails as read unitll I have fully opened them, but it continues to do so even after I have unchecked "marked unread after ... seconds"
<Psi-Jack> pwd, is a command, stands for Parent Working Directory
<tinin> so step by step, please
<Steven_M> mzelem: that was to you
<tinin> in konsole
<tinin> what should i put
<tinin> ?
<mzelem> k... Let me take a look at the options real quick.......
<Psi-Jack> tinin: cd; umount /mount/point
<tinin> i put this: umount /media/cdrom1
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<tinin> and it says my device is bussy
<Psi-Jack> Do you have ANY konqueror windows open?
<tinin> yes i'll close
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<Psi-Jack> I told you to do this a long time back. :p
<tinin> sorry
<tinin> now it's unmounted!
<tinin> but eject doesn't work
<tinin> it still has got my cd!
<Psi-Jack> You still had a Konqueror open still inside the mount point. That's why it was still "busy".
<Psi-Jack> Push the eject button?
<tinin> no
<mzelem> Steven_M, you still there?\
<tinin> nothing :)
<tinin> i'm gonna kill processes
<tinin> to try
<Psi-Jack> tinin: eject /dev/cdrom1
<Steven_M> mzelem: my e-mails kept getting marked as read after a single cliick on them. I don't want tb to mark my e-mails as read unitll I have fully opened them, but it continues to do so even after I have unchecked "marked unread after ... seconds"
<tinin> nothing
<tinin> i've got a problem
<tinin> XD
<Psi-Jack> It's unmounted, correct?
<tinin> yes
<supertijano> Maybe it's the cd drive?
<tinin> it says so
<Psi-Jack> Now you may forcefully eject it.
<supertijano> That's the problem I mean.
<mzelem> Steven_M: I would say the best way to fix that problem would be to check it and then put a big number of seconds
<Psi-Jack> Using the needle, or paperclip, into the eject hole.
<tinin> yes
<mzelem> that way if you click on it, it won't set it as read unless you leave it on that message for a while
<tinin> i'll try so
<tinin> i didn't know about that
<supertijano> I learned that trick on the internet because my laptop's eject button is broken. :/
<Psi-Jack> tinin: You just don't want to force an eject while it's still mounted. :)
<Steven_M> mzelem: do you have that problem though?
<tinin> hey men, how should that hole look like??
<tinin> very little'
<supertijano> Yeah
<tinin> in the center
<mzelem> yeah, but it's supposed to do that
<tinin> ?
<Psi-Jack> tinin: And for your knowledge, when a cdrom drive is mounted, it LOCKS the try from being ejected until unmounted. This is normal.
<supertijano> Probably.
<damnhi1> Do I overwrite my old kernel image if I do cd /usr/src/linux && make bzImage install modules modules_install ?
<Psi-Jack> tinin: It's the only hole on the drive. :p
<JasonF> Is it possible to use a dual-port NVIDIA card to output console to one monitor and X to another
<tinin> it still makes noise
<supertijano> Did you put the needle in the hole?
<Steven_M> ahh dam
<Psi-Jack> tinin: You did say you have a faulty drive, did you not?
<tinin> and the hole does nothing with a paperclip
<mzelem> ?
<tinin> yes, it doesnt record well
<supertijano> Maybe you pushed it at an angle, or not far enough?
<vge> its like 4-5cm deep
<Psi-Jack> tinin: You may have to have a long enough paperclip to hit the manual drawer opern.
<Steven_M> mzelem: got to go, bye
<mzelem> bye
<tinin> but the problem is the same with my other drive, with bad cds
<Psi-Jack> tinin: This is literally a manual forced eject. heh
<tinin> yeah, it's going to fly that fuckin cd
<tinin> cause it still spins
<Psi-Jack> Watch the language, please.
<tinin> well
<Psi-Jack> tinin: The forced eject usually only ejects it about 1/2 an inch. The rest, you have to pull.
<tinin> i've got it
<tinin> but do you think the push button is going to work again??
<Psi-Jack> Maybe after you reboot? Who knows. heh
<supertijano> Try it. haha
<tinin> now i know why your laptop didnt work
<tinin> XD
<supertijano> Hahaha. No, one of the wires got disconnected in the dvd drive. :(
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> There used to be a CLI tool to lock and unlock the cdrom drive tray. I just can't remember what it was.
<luisito> I'm getting this error when I do ./configure :
<supertijano> It's like in a plastic foil and the connector is microscopic.
<luisito> forget it
<Psi-Jack> luisito: Okay.
<Psi-Jack> Forgotten.
<tinin> thanx i'm going to sleep knowing something more about computers: how to fight against cdrom drives in linux
<tinin> forgotten
<supertijano> Hahaha. Good one jack
<supertijano> Haha, good night tinin
<tinin> bye
<Psi-Jack> Oh.
<supertijano> bye
<mefisto> Is anyone else on Dapper flight 3
<Psi-Jack> hdparm -w might do it, since it's already in a bad state. ;)
<supertijano> It's only 8 here
<supertijano> Tinin must be from Spain or something... Oh well
<varsendagger> supertijano, maybe italy?
<supertijano> Hey psi-jack, how can you tell which version of Kubuntu you're running.
<supertijano> He said he spoke spanish..
<Hobbsee> supertijano: uname -r will say which kernel you are
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: Good question. uname -a doesn't say.
<supertijano> Hmm, I know it's not dapper..
<supertijano> I'll try uname
<mnoir> you might check your apt sources file
<supertijano> That would work too, wouldn't it? haha
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: BTW, Correct. Spain. Madrid, Spain.
* Psi-Jack grins.
<supertijano> Haha. I know my geography.
<supertijano> I'm running Breezy Badger 5.10
<supertijano> Why does the apt source say restricted? Sounds bad.
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: I did a nice whowas on him, and did a geobyte lookup. ;)
<JasonF> That makes the 3rd time in a row. I go to do something in kopete, and my system hardlocks
<JasonF> I mean cursor not moving, consoles not available, locked tight
<supertijano> I saw that his name was like Juan or something, and he said he didn't understand because of Spanish.
<mnoir> restricted means less than fully open source
<Andy5201987> Hi
<Andy5201987> My name is Andy
<supertijano> So what exactly is restricted? atp or Breezy Badger?
<kkathman> Hi Andy
<kkathman> lol
<Andy5201987> I'd like to know where could I get the latest deb package for kopete
<mnoir> neither - certain packages, drivers etc
<mnoir> breezy is a vast conglomeration of over 17000 packages
<mnoir> only a subset are installed
<Psi-Jack> Andy5201987: Looked at the URL?
<supertijano> Oh. Okay. Is that why a lot of applications weren't originally in adept?
<Psi-Jack> Andy5201987: Err, topic?
<Andy5201987> I have v.0.10.3 of kopete
<Andy5201987> but would like a newer one
<mnoir> no - the included packages are always a function of what repositories you use
<Andy5201987> doesn't really matter to me
<Psi-Jack> Andy5201987: Kopete is part of KDE, which KDE 3.5.1 is out, and mentioned how to get at kubuntu.org
<supertijano> I mean, I looked for firefox and gimp in Adept but they weren't there. Only the lib files. That's what I don't understand
<t3nd0> whats a good kde *visual* ftp client
<mnoir> Adept uses the exact same repository config as does synaptic, apt-get
<Andy5201987> yea
<robotgeek> t3nd0: konqueror?
<Psi-Jack> t3nd0: Konqueror?
<robotgeek> wow
<t3nd0> oh ok
<Andy5201987> but I just want kopete, not KDE
<t3nd0> i didnt know you could use it as an ftp client
<Psi-Jack> Andy5201987: As I said. Kopete is PART of KDE.
<Andy5201987> I know what you said
<Andy5201987> but I cant update my kde version b/c it messes up the system
<Andy5201987> I have kde 3.3.0
<mnoir> super - but they are there in apt on the same sys with the same sources.list??
<supertijano> I don't like Kopete, personally. Gaim is better I think
<robotgeek> t3nd0: it does lots of fancy things, like a bluetooth phone browser etc
<Psi-Jack> So in order to upgrade Kopete, You will need the minimal requirements, which is the kdelibs, and possibly more.
<Psi-Jack> Andy5201987: Are you even running Kubuntu, or Ubuntu, or are you running Debian?
<Andy5201987> I asked at Debian but got no help there
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<Andy5201987> so I came here for answer's
<Andy5201987> what are kubuntu;s repository sites?
<Psi-Jack> Andy5201987: Sorry. Ubuntu is based on Debian, but is /not/ Debian. We can't help you with specific debian-related issues.
<Andy5201987> can I at least have kubuntu's default repositories please?
<Psi-Jack> Ubuntu packages will not work with Debian.
<supertijano> OKay, so mnoir, how does it determine which packages to include, and which to leave out?
<Hobbsee> Andy5201987: if you use them, you will move from debian to kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<t3nd0> robotgeek, i can't just drop files into ftp folder tho, how do i send files?
<robotgeek> t3nd0: copy paste works
<Andy5201987> That's fine
<Andy5201987> just provide them here please?
<Andy5201987> so I can copy them to my repository list...
<mnoir> um - the original install has a list of packages to install and the apt/dpkg underlying system uses the dependency info in each package to resolve
<t3nd0> robotgeek, THX THX THX !!! :)
<mnoir> as you can imagine, it is complex
<Andy5201987> I only want kubuntu's default repositories, if that's not too much to ask???
<mnoir> in the guis (adept, synaptic, etc) you can see the dependencies for each package
<Andy5201987> I know it's something like deb http://example
<Andy5201987> something like that
<supertijano> Oh.. I think I get it now. Because I installed Kubuntu on my desktop, and firefox was there, but on my laptop, it wasn't.
<Andy5201987> then I know to use apt-get
<robotgeek> t3nd0: enjoy!
<Hobbsee> Andy5201987: see !repos, from above
<Andy5201987> can you put them here please?>
<mnoir> super - same ubu version?
<supertijano> Same cd yeah
<Hobbsee> Andy5201987: if you click on the link, it will lead you to the official repos.
<kkathman> Hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman
* Hobbsee thought this was fairly simple to understand, the concept of a hyperlink
* robotgeek thinks it's just laziness
<mnoir> hmm - strange - i got ff on every machine i have loaded
<mnoir> immediately replaced it with a more uptodate version :)
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i think so too - i'm kinda tempted to flood her with all of them in a private message, so she has to remove the timestamps to add them
<supertijano> I found a website that explained how to change the sourceds.list to include a lot more, so I guess I learned something.
<Psi-Jack> Andy5201987: Sorry, no. We won't hold your hand.
<Andy5201987> ok
<Andy5201987> thanks
<Hobbsee> not that much, anyway
<Psi-Jack> You can go to a website. :p
<Hobbsee> then again, it *might* bite
<Andy5201987> they arent kubuntu's
<kkathman> wow #kubuntu is getting rough
<Andy5201987> they are ubuntu's
<Psi-Jack> Kubuntu IS Ubuntu.
<mnoir> andy - same tree used for both
<T3hWiz0rd> come on people, lets all unite... we are all one in the same
<mnoir> the only difference ( :) ) is the desktop manager
<Snake__> T3hWiz0rd: go away commie
<Snake__> :P
<supertijano> Haha. Commie.
<t3nd0> how do i replace the "k menu" i accidently deleted it
<Hobbsee> t3nd0: right click on a spare bit of the panel, add applet, kmenu, add
<Psi-Jack> mnoir: Actually, just the installation providing the deskop manager. :)
<Snake__> t3nd0: right click your panel
<Snake__> ugh........
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Snake__> dang u Hobbsee
<T3hWiz0rd> t3nd0: right-click the panel and add a aplet
<Hobbsee> heheh!
<Hobbsee> you just need to learn to type faster Snake__ :P  :D
<T3hWiz0rd> Hobbsee: im a slow typer lol
<LeeJunFan> one more time: right click the panel.
<LeeJunFan> anyone else?
<T3hWiz0rd> hold on, kkathman might wanna say it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Snake__> Lol
<supertijano> .. or not?
<kkathman> ??
<supertijano> I guess not.
<T3hWiz0rd> kkathman: just say "right-click your panel"
<supertijano> Hahahaha. He's lost.
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<Hobbsee> Andy5201987: if we pasted them in here, we would be violating the rules in the topic, and would get kicked and or banned.  Hence sending you to a list of them instead.
<Andy5201987> ok
<t3nd0> Snake__, http://www.deftek.net/gallery/albums/userpics/kmenu.jpg
<t3nd0> its not there
<mnoir> Andy - there are many good topics on the ubuntu forums about the repositories
<mnoir> the default list is very conservative and many ppl add to them
<T3hWiz0rd> doh* hes on an older version
<T3hWiz0rd> we all are on 3.5
<Snake__> T3hWiz0rd: it should be on 3.4 too
<T3hWiz0rd> no no, its in a different place... im trying to remember.
<Snake__> T3hWiz0rd: go to special buttons
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> t3nd0: Check under special buttons
<Snake__> t3nd0: if its not there, go to application, and click "add this menu"
<Snake__> and it will give you a equivalent
<t3nd0> no its not the same
<t3nd0> no log out
<t3nd0> etc
<Snake__> Oh........
<Snake__> t3nd0: and its not under special buttons?
<t3nd0> oh its under special button
<t3nd0> whoops im dum
<t3nd0> didnt see it first time round
<Psi-Jack> BBL
<Snake__> Hehe :)
<supertijano> Aww, now it got quiet.
<Hobbsee> yeah, looks like it
<bimberi> ok, right-click the panel...
<supertijano> So anyway hobbsee.. How'd you get your name? Haha
<bimberi> drat, too slow
<supertijano> Hahaha
<HystStudy> blah blah blah
<Hobbsee> supertijano: it's my nickname
<supertijano> Weird nickname. Haha
<supertijano> What do you do after you right click bimberi?
<supertijano> ;)
<bimberi> :P
<supertijano> Hahaha
<francolq> hello. in adept: what does BREAK(install) in the action column means?
<francolq> (or should I write "mean"?, my english is not very good...)
<supertijano> My theory is that it wont install because of a conflict with another package?
<supertijano> I'm not sure. It's just my theory
<supertijano> Psi-Jack you're back!
<Psi-Jack> Alrighty then!
<supertijano> Ahaha, it rhymed sort-of.
<Psi-Jack> Heh, yeah, copying my /home partition off my primary HDD, so I can move Kubuntu to it.
<Psi-Jack> This is going to be ... Fun..
<supertijano> Haha. Yeah. It sounds like it.
<mnoir> better than fun...
<Psi-Jack> I got to specifically exclude some mount-points just for the copy to be "proper"
<supertijano> so what does BREAK(install) mean in adept anyway?
<Psi-Jack> I'm trying to decide what to do about /dev now...
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: That means it'll break something else's dependancies.
<supertijano> Okay. So it wont install, right?
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: In other words, you have unofficial package repository sources that conflict.
<Psi-Jack> It might install.. .LOL
<francolq> Psi-Jack: mmmmmm, I think i dont have any unofficial repository
<Psi-Jack> francolq: Eh?
<supertijano> It was his question..
<francolq>  Psi-Jack: actually, is kdevelop3 from breezy's universe/kde
<Psi-Jack> Oh..
<francolq> is there any way to check the possible consecuences using apt-*?
<Psi-Jack> Wow.. Kubuntu has reiser4 support built-in?
<mnoir> actually - adept should have a way of seeing the details
<supertijano> I didn't notice during the installation jack.
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: Yeah, but it has mkfs.reiser4
<francolq> "apt-get check kdevelop3" says nothing
<supertijano> Hmm. I don't have the best understanding of reiser anyway
<mnoir> right click the word break and look for popup
<francolq> (stupid of me, "apt-get check" don't have parameters)
<bimberi> francolq: there's also something like "sudo apt-get -s install kdevelop3"   (-s == --simulate)
<francolq> bimberi: thanks, lets see
<t3nd0> whats this os-x style menu im using called and how do i configure it?
<francolq> the origin of the problem is that i couldn't make mcedit save iso8859-1 C files (with spanish accents), not even correctly configuring mc's character set
<supertijano> t3nd0 do you mean kde?
<t3nd0> yeah i have kde
<__mikem> hey, I left xchat open over night
<supertijano> You can right click on the pannel?
<t3nd0> but i have this cool menu at the bottom http://www.deftek.net/gallery/albums/userpics/kmenu.jpg
<francolq> ok, y think y know what does BREAK(install) means..... i dont have enough disk space to install all the dependencies
<supertijano> So what are you trying to do?
<francolq> so, for instance, kdevelop3-data wasn't automatically selected by adept, but it is a dependency....
<t3nd0> i wanna make it be on the top instead of the bottom
<t3nd0> im too used to windows
<supertijano> Right click on the pannel, and.. let me see real quick
<francolq> ok, supertijano, Psi-jack and bimberi, thank you all anyway...
<supertijano> click configure> and select top
<t3nd0> right clicking on it only gives options for the program you're hovering over
<supertijano> Sorry francolq
<supertijano> Don't hover over any programs.
<t3nd0> The instant you have your mouse down there its highlighting something
<supertijano> Do you not have any open space left on the pannel?
<t3nd0> im talking about this bottom tool bar that has large buttons and they get bigger when your mouse goes over them
<supertijano> I'm talking about to the right of it, where your windows are, you know? It should be between the menu and the clock
<t3nd0> at the bottom http://www.deftek.net/gallery/albums/userpics/kmenu.jpg
<t3nd0> its not the standard bar
<t3nd0> its some other thing
<__mikem> customizing kubuntu is a bear
<supertijano> Try next to the trash can?
<__mikem> I would much rather install a generic kde package and configure it myself
<t3nd0> thats what i've been trying to do :)
<supertijano> And it doesn't work?
<t3nd0> i can't right click and get any more settings
<supertijano> Well, then I guess you could right click > add to panel > special button > preferences
<supertijano> Maybe?
<t3nd0> oh i found it, its an apple icon on the top
<t3nd0> "kxdocker"  :)
<__mikem> did you hear about the new intell based apples
<supertijano> mikem yeah.
<supertijano> I heard they weren't any better though.
<supertijano> So it works now t3?
<t3nd0> only people in afghanistan havent heard about intel macs yet :D
<supertijano> Hahaha.
<__mikem> doesn't the idea of windows running on a mac strike you as a sign of the apocolips
<supertijano> And possibly Iraq
<supertijano> Hahaha. I haven't given it much thought.
<__mikem> if its not a sign, it should bw
<supertijano> What's bw?
<__mikem> be, I made a typo
<supertijano> Oh. I thought it stood for something.
<supertijano> t3nd0: I didn't see the top panel in the picture. :/
<supertijano> It reminds me of gnome.
<t3nd0> its all good man
<t3nd0> hrm this "kxdocker" doesnt seem to work right
<supertijano> How did you find it?
<__mikem> this is why I don't use beta software
<t3nd0> i enabled more adept packages and then i downloaded it
<t3nd0> its not buggy, the config just isnt quite working
<t3nd0> and i can't add firefox or thunderbird :*(
<__mikem> what version of kde is that?
<t3nd0> whatever comes with kubuntu
<t3nd0> i have no idea
<supertijano> Maybe you just try right clicking on the top panel now. ;)
<__mikem> you didn't take the 3.5.1 upgrade
<t3nd0> i dont know maybe
<t3nd0> im so noobish
<supertijano> Me too. Haha
<__mikem> you would have to specifically have done it
<t3nd0> i still dont have opengl or sound
<__mikem> I am a noob also so join the club
<t3nd0> thats how noob i am
<__mikem> t3nd0 I have been installing packages like opengl and sound as I need them
<supertijano> It worked at once for me, otherwise I'd be soundless too
<__mikem> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<__mikem> I honestly would NOT recomend doing that
<__mikem> kde3.5.1 is a bit unstable from what I hear
<supertijano> Yeah, probably.
<t3nd0> guys this theme is sweet :) http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32241
<fatejudger> KDE 3.5.1 is fine
<supertijano> but t3 did you find the configure thing?
<t3nd0> yeah i've tried installing opengl and the sound package MANY times over the past week
<t3nd0> yeah i found the config thanks
<fatejudger> does anyone know about the CUPS breakage in Dapper?
<supertijano> Do you have alsa?
<fatejudger> I STILL can't seem to print
<__mikem> printers are hard to set up in ubuntu
<supertijano> I was only able to print once in SUSE. Sorry fate
<__mikem> I know how to do it in gnome, but your on your own in kde
<supertijano> There is an easy printer set up wizard, but I don't know where
<fatejudger> this is in Dapper
<fatejudger> the CUPS server is broken
<__mikem> in gnome its system-admin-printing or something like that
<supertijano> I'm talking about KDE in general, I think.
<fatejudger> I know what you're talking about
<fatejudger> but CUPS needs to be working first
<__mikem> try looking for something that looks vaguely like that
<supertijano> Well, then you obviously know more about the subject. Sorry
<__mikem> actually I know very little about linux
<__mikem> still learning if you will
<__mikem> but the more I learn, the more I love it
<supertijano> I was talking about fate :P
<supertijano> I do agree mikem
<__mikem> oh, well, can't speak for fate
<fatejudger> perhaps once one of the Dapper maintainers comes on I might be able to ask them
<supertijano> Stick around
<__mikem> Id recomend just getting breazy installed on a box and using that in the mean time
<__mikem> it runs like a dream
<fatejudger> I know, I used to run it
<fatejudger> KOffice packages are broken now too
<supertijano> What about openoffice?
<__mikem> do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure on them
<__mikem> that should fix them
<fatejudger> openoffice is slow as hell
<fatejudger> and hogs up memory
<fatejudger> and sucks in general
<supertijano> I've never tried KOffice
<__mikem> I am actually an openoffice fan
<SpentCasing> i need a .pdf editor, pls help
<fatejudger> __mikem: it's not that kind of breakage
<__mikem> oh, ok
<fatejudger> __mikem: have you even used KOffice?
<t3nd0> oh nm opengl works now by some twist of fate
<__mikem> Yeh, I like it, but I have been using OpenOffice and have had no problems
<t3nd0> as long as the screensavers work you're good to go right?
<__mikem> lol, I should say not
<supertijano> haha. Got luck t3?
<t3nd0> anyone know where to get quake 3 for linux
<__mikem> yeh I do actually
<__mikem> hold on
<SpentCasing> i need a .pdf editor, pls help
<fatejudger> id software's website should have it
<t3nd0> how do you test your framerate?
<__mikem> http://www.happypenguin.org/ this site should have it and many others
<supertijano> I have to go now. Bye everybody
<__mikem> bye
<t3nd0> WHOA I GET 12220.340 FPS using glxgears
<t3nd0> :O
<fatejudger> that's fairly normal
<t3nd0> oh :P
<t3nd0> i have a 256MB GEFORCE 6800GT
<t3nd0> 12K sounded pretty extreme to me but what do i know
<djzn> hi... how do I install the complete X Window Server (I did a server install, and missed X)
<fatejudger> djzn: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<djzn> fate: but with no KDE yet...
<djzn> fate: but with no KDE and no GNOME... i will grab the kde 3.5.1 later
<fatejudger> that makes no sense
<fatejudger> just add kde 3.5.1 repos
<fatejudger> and then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<fatejudger> I don't know what you're trying to accomplish exactly
<fatejudger> do you want Xorg?
<djzn> i installed the server
<__mikem> Does anyone besides me have both kde and gnome installed
<djzn> then, i want to put x
<djzn> and then kde 3.5.1
<__mikem> just out of curiousity
<fatejudger> djzn: then add the KDE 3.5.1 repos to your sources.list
<fatejudger> djzn: then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fatejudger> djzn: that will install the X server and KDE with the KDE 3.5.1 packages
<djzn> yeah
<djzn> look
<djzn> the GPG key
<djzn> do i NEED to do that annoyance?
<fatejudger> djzn: yes
<fatejudger> djzn: and how is it an annoyance?
<fatejudger> it takes approx 10 seconds to do
<djzn> last time it gave me a problem in /var/lib/apt thing
<djzn> xorg won't be downloaded from the net then?
<djzn> it will reach for the cd?
<fatejudger> djzn: not sure
<fatejudger> djzn: did you use the server cd?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: hey
<Psi-Jack> Well, got most everything copied. Now for the harder stuff. Heh
<Hobbsee> hi fatejudger
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I know you use Dapper, but do you use KOffice by chance?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i dont, but i can install it for testing
<Hobbsee> what in particular about it?
<djzn> fatejudger: yes
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: well it now depends on Kexi
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: somewhere around 1.4
<djzn> fatejudger: installed the system from the cd
<fatejudger> djzn: which cd?
<fatejudger> djzn: the server cd?
<djzn> kubuntu cd
<fatejudger> djzn: or the full Kubuntu cd?
<fatejudger> djzn: ok
<djzn> full kubuntu cd
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: right..and?
<fatejudger> djzn: then it may use the CD depending on whether it's the latest package or not
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: there is no Kexi 1.4
<djzn> ok ill try
<Psi-Jack> I love the fact that it's mostly easy as heck to copy an entire Linux system from one HDD to another is mostly just as simple as cp -a
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: ah, i see
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: so now apt-get is asking me to provide it kexi
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and holding back some upgrades
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: so now not only can I not install KOffice, I can't use apt at all
<Hobbsee> oh dear, that's not good
<Hobbsee> why is it holding back the rest of the upgrades?
<Hobbsee> ooh, more upgrades :D
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: well it's been trying to install the core package
<Hobbsee> right
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: for koffice
<Hobbsee> i think you'd have to ask Riddell about this, btw - he did those packages
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but for some reason the "KOffice" package depends on Kexi
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but the subpackages don't
<Hobbsee> and just wont run, and ignores everything else in the packages
<Hobbsee> er, ok then!
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: at least some of them don't
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and now koffice-core is getting confused
<Hobbsee> :(
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and it can't overwrite some files
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: because it's part of the Kexi package
<Hobbsee> darn!
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: maybe I could manually uninstall Kexi...
<Hobbsee> that would probably work, then retry
<Hobbsee> otherwise use force overwrite
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: can you spell package breakage?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I remember doing that once before
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: with libc6
<Hobbsee> yeah, i can see some nice work for Riddell to do :)
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: that was an experience I'll never forget
<os2mac> Hobbsee: next release date?
<fatejudger> 6.04
* Hobbsee shudders - i can barely imagine it lol
<Red_Herring> wow
<__mikem> Hey red
<Red_Herring> i come in here, and EVERY OTHER LINE begins with Hobbsee
<Red_Herring> hey
<__mikem> lol
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<Red_Herring> anyone here read Bless Me ultima?
<Hobbsee> hi Red_Herring
<__mikem> I am doing my english homework right now
<Red_Herring> i gotta read 100 pages by tmro
<Steven_M> Does anyone know of a plugin to stop tb from marking messages as unread untill they are fully opened?
<Red_Herring> tb?
<Red_Herring> oh, thunderbird
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: this is hillarious, koffice-libs and koffice-data can be installed, but the pseudopackage "Koffice" depends on Kexi 1.4.90
<Red_Herring> i thought you meant tuberculosis
<Steven_M> yep, sorry
<Red_Herring> i was wondering why it was marking messages
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: in fact, it looks like I can install every package contained in the "koffice" pseudopackage as long as I don't refer to the pseudopackage
<os2mac> again... does anyone know when the next projected release date?
<Hobbsee> Steven_M: it's in the options
<Hobbsee> LOL @ fatejudger
<Hobbsee> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be the "Dapper Drake" release, due April 20, 2006. Be warned that it's not yet stable but you are encouraged to help out with testing - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing.
<os2mac> tried that...
<os2mac> it was hard.
<Hobbsee> os2mac: fatejudger answered you, and so does that factoid.  april 20, 2006
<__mikem> I don't do beta software
<Steven_M> Hobbsee: where?
<Hobbsee> let me go see...
<os2mac> I had to reload back to the current release
<Hobbsee> Steven_M: edit, preferences, advanced, second option.
<Red_Herring> os2mac, i tried osx on my amd, it is not that nice
<Hobbsee> what, dapper?  yeah, it can be
<Red_Herring> seriously, if OSX has viable driver support, i would get it, even if they just sold it to uber-nerds
<os2mac> how did you get OSX on an AMD?
<Hobbsee> argh no, please dont tell me that the bot is screwed again!
<Hobbsee> !dapper
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: have you seen the new Adept Updater?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: the little green icon?
<os2mac> I saw it and that is what started my problems.
<Red_Herring> os2mac, ;-)
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it's a red triangle for me
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: means you need updates, yeah
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I think it's angry that I haven't installed all the packages
* Hobbsee has a shell script that works quicker than the updater, so uses that instead
<httpdss> LOL !
<Psi-Jack> apt-get upgrade - Simple procedure. :p
<os2mac> apt-get update.... works great...
<Hobbsee> no, try ./up<tab>, enter
<Hobbsee> works a charm - updates and upgrades
<Hobbsee> mind you, you do have to write it first
<fatejudger> I do all my updating through the terminal
<Hobbsee> same here
<os2mac> you could give us a copy somewhere.
<Hobbsee> it doesnt seem to update often enough
<Hobbsee> 4 whole lines:
<Hobbsee> #!/bin/bash
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get update
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> echo Your system is now upgraded
<fatejudger> what the hell
<fatejudger> they JUST uploaded new Dapper packages
<Hobbsee> for what?
<fatejudger> KDE stuff
<os2mac> what is the tab for?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<fatejudger> kate, libkonq, konq
<fatejudger> well I just downloaded those 30 minutes ago
<Hobbsee> hehe
<fatejudger> they must have screwed up or something
<Hobbsee> probably new versions - i just got them too
<fatejudger> good thing I didn't restart
<Hobbsee> probably
<Hobbsee> rebooting kde here, back in a min
<fatejudger> k
<Psi-Jack> Heh. Here's one.. crontab -e as root, and make it to apt-get update; apt-get -y upgrade
<Red_Herring> heh, the deadmoo image of osx is very very nice
<Red_Herring> but kubuntu is better
<Red_Herring> i haveta say
<Psi-Jack> Automagic upgrade. Not exactly considered the wisest of ideas, but as long as you set things up right, it'll even mail you the report. ;)
<Red_Herring> the thing about linux
<Red_Herring> is that when you get used to it
<Red_Herring> all other operating systems becoem obsolete
<Steven_M> Hobbsee: nope, even if you uncheck that it marks them as read after a single click.
<Psi-Jack> Except BSD.
<os2mac> with Hobbsee's example do I have to change /etc/apt/ settings?
<Red_Herring> i am sooooooo used to hitting ctrl-z and having a terminal drop down
<Red_Herring> its just natural now
<fatbrain> how can I renew my IP address?
<Red_Herring> and its tough with osx
<fatejudger> does the new amaroK beta work with Gstreamer 0.10?
<os2mac> to point to the Dapper repos?
<Red_Herring> because a good 69% of the commands are gone
<Psi-Jack> os2mac: Dapper is not stable. Be forewarned.
<os2mac> I am aware..
<os2mac> just asking the question.
<Psi-Jack> In that case, just change breezy to dapper
<os2mac> I was running Dapper for a couple of weeks and had to revert?
<dcwckd> !java
<Psi-Jack> I have a nice little sed script ready to change it all to dapper-readiness, so that I can easily dist-upgrade when dapper releases. :
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Psi-Jack> :D
<Psi-Jack> Seveas' repo has Sun Java 1.5r6
<Psi-Jack> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dcwckd> can some help me with j2re1.4? (blackdown)
<dcwckd> please
<Psi-Jack> Bleh. Blackdown < Crap
<__mikem> Whats blackdown
<__mikem> !blackdown
<ubotu> __mikem: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> nope gues he doesn't know either
<Psi-Jack> Mind you, that is "blackdown is less than crap", in less geek speak. :p
<Psi-Jack> __mikem: Blackdown is a 3rd party maker of Java, but it does not properly conform to java API spec.
<Psi-Jack> And it's /ALWAYS/ several revisions behind.
<Psi-Jack> dcwckd: My advice, get Sun Java, and get rid of Blackdown.
<dcwckd> w/e
<dcwckd> im just trying to get it to work in firefox
<Psi-Jack> Then I still suggest Sun JRE. :)
<dcwckd> ill try sun
<dcwckd> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<__mikem> Psi-Jack sounds like its a big waste of time
<Hobbsee> all right, what else do i want to start at startup?
<Psi-Jack> __mikem: It is.
<Psi-Jack> __mikem: The devs just don't think so. :)
<__mikem> I am not a big java fan though
<Psi-Jack> I'm not either, however, I know what's good java, and what's bad java.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm... Time to unmount my... /dev/shm and /dev
<Psi-Jack> Dangit.. /dev won't umount. :/
<__mikem> I didn't know /dev was a drive
<__mikem> I thought it was a dirrectory
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: check to see if KOffice works?
<Psi-Jack> Well, /dev, right now, is a tmpfs mountpoint.
<__mikem> oh, don't know jack-squat about that
<Hobbsee> how do you get a program to start up, in the system tray?
<Hobbsee> but not maximised?
<Hobbsee> oh...i see...
<Steven_M> can someone please explain to how to get a cvs version of a program I want.
<Steven_M> ?
<Psi-Jack> Kubuntu's install CD has a rescue mode on it, right?
<__mikem> that would be nice just incase
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<Psi-Jack> Well, I guess I find out the hard way. :p
<__mikem> hope your backed up
<Psi-Jack> Only to 2 HDD's at the moment. :p
<Psi-Jack> Besides, it won't start installing till I say for it to. :p
<Psi-Jack> You know, that initiall ISO Linux boot prompt and all. Gives you the option to hit enter, or type in a installation mode.
<Psi-Jack> Anyway
<_jfm> Hi, i'm new on Kubuntu (been using mandriva for the past few years) and I like it !  Some questions... 1) How do I get numlock to start on X by default? 2) Is there a way to configure my logitech wireless destop?  Thanks in advance ! :-)
<__mikem> Wish I knew sorry.
<_jfm> Ok... is there a way to get kfind back in konqueror ?
<__mikem> How did it come to not be in there
<hatake_kakashi> _jfm: you can create a shortcut
<hatake_kakashi> _jfm: I presume Alt+F2 and kfind will open up kfind
<__mikem> Hey hatake
<dcwckd> hey guys, how do I get a copy of my currently running proccesses?
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: hi
<_jfm> got it... different place thats all :-)
<hatake_kakashi> dcwckd: ps or top
<dcwckd> ps -el?
<hatake_kakashi> dcwckd: check with man pages, I normally do ps -A
<hatake_kakashi> however that shows all processes
<brydenn> ok guys. how do i encrypt a folder?
<brydenn> or at least password protect it?
<hatake_kakashi> why do you want to put password protect it? just have it made so that only you have the permission to do things to it, eg chmod 700
<dcwckd> hes hiding the pr0n from his wife, obviously. :P
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<brydenn> lol actually dcwckd is correct
<brydenn> only i dont have a wife
<brydenn> its a girlfriend :)
<dcwckd> lol
<brydenn> and the porn is of me and some other girl hahaha
<__mikem> we don't need any of that in here
<brydenn> so yah... need some help here ;)
<hatake_kakashi> there is a way to make it encrypted, but its not easy, you need encrpypted loop, etc. Google around for answers
<brydenn> what about BestCrypt hatake_kakashi ?
<__mikem> I would just write my own encryption tool if I was in your position
<brydenn> it was the first thing that came up when i was searching for Linux Encryption Programs
<dcwckd> brydenn: why not keep your distro installed
<dcwckd> and keep root access and your username locked down
<dcwckd> let her use winblow$
<_jfm> put your files in a single folder created as root, and restrict the reading access...
<_jfm> may work
<dcwckd> it will
<JasonF> heh, I got dapper installed without massive things breaking!
<brydenn> yah it would
<brydenn> hmm
<brydenn> so how do i restrict the folder to ONLY root access?
<dcwckd> its hard to upgrade to dapper?
<dcwckd> i have a side n00b question, anyone care to take this one
<brydenn> hehe
<brydenn> yes its a n00b question
<brydenn> but i am
<_jfm> kdesu konqueror - then create the folder... right click to change the access properties..
<dcwckd> Ive been installing alot of packages, mainly librarys and such
<_jfm> easy way
<brydenn> thansk _jfm  i was just gonna ask if thats how you do it
<dcwckd> will having a ton of librarys on my system, slow its performance
<dcwckd> ?
<__mikem> no it shouldn't
<dcwckd> techincally? it shouldnt right?
<__mikem> as long as you don't have as many programs using them
<__mikem> at once
<dcwckd> right
<dcwckd> librarys arent usually resource hogs
<dcwckd> unless an app is using one
<dcwckd> got it
<__mikem> are these dynamically linked
<Hobbsee_> well, i found one way to speed up how fast kde loads!
<_jfm> got it !  Numlock on by default on X... apt-get numlockx then follow the readme :-)
<__mikem> or static
<dcwckd> yes
<dcwckd> apt-get installs them as dependancies
<dcwckd> Hobb, how?
<__mikem> well, they will only take up resources when a program uses them, and unless you are doing something really strange it still shouldn't be too much of an issue
<dcwckd> cool
<dcwckd> I got worried
<dcwckd> i like a clean OS
<__mikem> because as soon as the program terminates the library unloads
<__mikem> same here
<Hobbsee_> dcwckd: get kde to start with an empty session, then add bits as you want them for startup, then set it to start from a manually saved session
<dcwckd> i start with an empty session
<dcwckd> by default
<dcwckd> lol
<__mikem> I don't even have prefferences for those kinds of things yet
<__mikem> still learning the ropes here
<Hobbsee_> dcwckd: that works
<dcwckd> an empty session with a few karamba widgets :P
<dcwckd> I have a rather lovely desktop
<Hobbsee_> with the symlinks into Autostart, they dont seem to start minimised - which is what i tried first
<snoozix> hi, is there a way to install the high performance liquid style / window decorations?
<dcwckd> Hobbsee_: you might be jealous
<dcwckd> lol
<Hobbsee_> dcwckd: not jealous...lol
<dcwckd> ok
<dcwckd> maybe
<_jfm> is there an easy way to get firefox 1.5 ?
<dcwckd> download it
<snoozix> jfm: compiling it?
<_jfm> yeah, but where... not in the repos
<snoozix> does anyone use the high performance liquid theme?
<dcwckd> _jfm: download binaries, cd /usr/bin, sudo ln -s /path/to/firefox/firefox-bin firefox
<_jfm> compiling = not easy (for me anyway...)
<dcwckd> lol
<farous> _jfm: you do not need to compile firefox just download it from their site and use it
<dcwckd> is firefox faster if I actually compile it, im using mozilla's universal binarys
<snoozix> dcwckd: you wont feel it
<dcwckd> was gonna say, its pretty fast now
<dcwckd> a friend of mine is a freak, he compiled kde 3.5.1 from scratch
<dcwckd> for no reason
<farous> !tell _jfm about ff1.5
<dcwckd> he claims, "for speed"
<__mikem> I tried that on a fedora machine
<dcwckd> hes a slackhead
<__mikem> well, it makes no difference so he just doesn't want to admit he likes to show off
<dcwckd> lol
<dcwckd> it took a XEON, dual 2.4, 6 hours to compile 3.5.1
<__mikem> ouch
<__mikem> lmao
<dcwckd> lol
<dcwckd> I really want to try this new OSX 10.4.3 DVD I found
* Hobbsee_ wonders if the mozilla binaries are faster than the dapper repo binarys for firefox
<Hobbsee_> hey, why do i have an underscore?
<brydenn> _jfm : thanks.. i figured it out
<dcwckd> x86, prepatched for SSE2/3 with TPM disabled, and about 50 extra drivers ready to go (including VIA/INTEL chipsets) and NVIDIA drivers
<HystStudy> Hobbsee_: they are supposed to be
<Hobbsee_> might be worth trying then
<dcwckd> they claim this DVD of OSX x86 should install on ANY x86 machine
<Hobbsee_> they cretainly were over breezy and fx1.0.7
<brydenn> OSX blows
<brydenn> ;)
<dcwckd> it would be fun to dick around on
<brydenn> yah
<dcwckd> especially on my hardware
<dcwckd> I could triple boot
<brydenn> lol
<brydenn> i have vmware... i'll just run another virtual machine :)
<dcwckd> I have a 2gb NTFS partiton for XP/Photoshop, 60 GB Reiser for Kubuntu, and soon a 10GB part for OSX
<dcwckd> lol
<dcwckd> hopefully..
<snoozix> dcwckd: who is they? "dcwckd they claim this DVD of OSX x86 should install on ANY x86 machine"
<dcwckd> the creaters of this DVD
<Hysty> if a linux version of photoshop was ever made the use of emulators would almost die out I reckon
<snoozix> dcwckd: do you have an URL or so?
<dcwckd> neg
<dcwckd> its on oink, im presuming you know what oink is
<snoozix> no
<JasonF> omg! For the first time ever, linux uses my webcam
<snoozix> i don't
<snoozix> JasonF: :)
<Hysty> any of you guys use a graphics tablet?
<dcwckd> going into kopete's webcam settings
<dcwckd> crashes my machine
<_jfm> !tell farous thanks.... complicated for me, but i may try it... hope they upload a .deb on the repos :P
<Hobbsee> hmph.
<Hobbsee> lol
<francolq> hello, i need a little favour from breezy users, can anyone go to adept and select the package kdevelop3-data to install?
<JasonF> snoozix: what type of app can I use to just view pure webcam outpout
<JasonF> and manipulate/record it?
<francolq> the question is if it says BREAK(install) in the Action field
<snoozix> JasonF: why do you ask me? i do not have any webcam :)
<JasonF> Well, let me ask it to everyone then, lol
<Psi-Jack> Welp, that certainly did work. :)
<JasonF> what type of app can I use to grab my webcam output and manipulate/record that
<Psi-Jack> You mean input? :)
<JasonF> well, webcam input is my face :)
<Hysty> bloody slow dialup connection
<JasonF> lol
<snoozix> did anyone here just figure out how to get the old gtk2 file selection dialogs?
<kreit> is it true that fonts look better in gnome than in kde (clearer, less blurred, antialias)?
<Ce_gituuu> hello, anybody can help me?
<hatake_kakashi> as in what?
<Hobbsee> !+anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Psi-Jack> Oh yeah.
<Psi-Jack> Kubuntu/Ubuntu, does /not/ have a rescue mode. I'm very upset.
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: sure it does - it's called recovery mode
<Red_Herring> Psi-Jack, what do you need to rescue?
<Red_Herring> !rescue
<ubotu> somebody said rescue was Boot the install cd with rescue as boot parameter for system rescue mode
<Hobbsee> that too
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: rescue does the REGULAR mode of installation. I tried it.
<Red_Herring> !recovery
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> no, there is a recovery mode that you can choose in grub while booting
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: I don't. I needed to copy the raw /dev from hde to hdg, so that I could actually get a full proper copy of Kubuntu from my primary HDD.
<Ce_gituuu> hello
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: That recovery mode will still mount /dev :p
<Ce_gituuu> how to connect?
<Psi-Jack> Ce_gituuu: Plug your computer into the wall.
<hatake_kakashi> Ce_gituuu: be more specific
<Hobbsee> ah ok...i dont use that sort of stuff usually
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Normally, I don't either.. But, I didn't want to have to re-install Kubuntu, just because. ;)
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: try getting a live-cd/live-dvd to do the job
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: The Gentoo boot disc worked fine. I'll stick to it. :)
<Psi-Jack> It, at least, doesn't limit me to just busybox. heh
<hatake_kakashi> busybox isn't that bad
<Ce_gituuu> hello hatake?
<Psi-Jack> busybox's cp is nothing. You can't even cp -a or cp -dpR, nothing.
<Psi-Jack> It's simply cp [SOURCE]  [DESTINATION] 
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: well its lean-and-mean for its own basic usage :)
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: Yes, it is.. but for real powerful options, it's crap.
<hatake_kakashi> in fact I've seen business card sized cds contain busybox
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> Yep.
<Psi-Jack> I've made one once. It had my resume on it, and I told them to boot the CD. ;)
<Psi-Jack> Not just put it in to a running system, but literally boot off it. :)
<Psi-Jack> Funny thing is, they didn't understand, so I had to do it for them. ;}
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<Psi-Jack> It had tinyX and everything on it. :)
<hatake_kakashi> nice
<Psi-Jack> Needless to say, it got me the job.
<Psi-Jack> That was years ago..
<Psi-Jack> But, with the way /dev keeps getting overlapped by SOMETHING, there needs to be a proper way to get to the original /dev, and quite frankly, nothing's doing it, without a boot disc of some kind.
<Psi-Jack> heh, but at least I got my system moved back over to my primary drive, and Gentoo is erased from it. :)
<Psi-Jack> And, I didn't have to do a whole lot to do it, either. :D
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<hatake_kakashi> try fbsd someday Psi-Jack
<ice> !xgl
<ubotu> Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper.
<ice> damn
<humboldt> how can I get desktop search in kubuntu?
<JackSprat> i did apt-get install apache2 and now i wanna install php5, but when i try it says this: libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork (> 2.0.52) but it is not installable
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: What do you think I'm migrating from, prior to Gentoo?
<fit4lfe> is dapper worth it to get xgl  ?
<JasonF> I'm using konsole with irssi over ssh
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: nfi, heh
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: I've not used Linux in about 2-3 years, due to FreeBSD. BSD for servers, Windows for workstation. Now, I'm going all Linux, and TRYING to get my media server to use Linux, if it'll work out like I need. ;)
<JasonF> when I hit alt + -> to make it go left or right, it just enters "3C" into the window
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: you haven't try solaris yet btw ;)
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: I am not even close to a newbie. Linux since 0.12, and BSD since 2.0. I have used Solaris, AIX, Irix, Linux, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD, BSDi, SCO, CPM, etc. heh
<Psi-Jack> Oh, I forgot at least SunOS, prior to Solaris.
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: d*mn you got more experience under the belt, more than mine heh
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: Heh. I have too much. And yet, I still don't know everything, and I probably never will. ;)
<farous> Psi-Jack: so did you try open solaris
<Psi-Jack> Open Solaris?
<farous> just want opinions for am interested in trying it out
<Psi-Jack> Did Sun opensource Solaris?
<farous> way back Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> Way back as in?
<farous> and there are a couple of distros based on it too
<man_in_work> konversation sucks so much
<man_in_work> so does kfloppy
<Psi-Jack> I consider "way back" to be 5+ years.
<Psi-Jack> man_in_work: So, don'
<farous> nope few months back
<Psi-Jack> man_in_work: So, don't use them.
<Psi-Jack> farous: That's not "way back". That's a bit back. :p
<man_in_work> i don't exactly have a choice here
<Psi-Jack> A short bit, at that.
* man_in_work points at _in_work
<Psi-Jack> man_in_work: Yes. Yes actually, you do.
<man_in_work> what do you suggest then
<Psi-Jack> Well, you could always use ksirc, or kvirc, for IRC.
<Psi-Jack> Or, even irssi in konsole.
<Psi-Jack> As for kfloppy, you don't have to use it. You could always just use the konsole to mkfs yourself.
<Psi-Jack> Like I said. You HAVE your choices.
<Psi-Jack> I, personally, recommend you rip your floppy drive, out, though, and get a USB thumb drive.
<Psi-Jack> They're smaller in size, BIGGER in storage capacity, and horrendously faster.
<JasonF> How do I set my default web browser in KDE (I want it to be Opera)
<Psi-Jack> Default?
<JasonF> yeah
<JasonF> like I want when I click a link in a KDE app to an http site
<JasonF> for it to open in opera
<kamma> ksirc is the default irc client right?
<Psi-Jack> Okay. kcontrol can do that.
<kamma> imo konversation is much better
<Psi-Jack> kamma: The one that comes with KDE, yes. And I agree with you.
<man_in_work> Psi-Jack: why should i be forced to use a console tool? why not make kfloppy actually WORK?
<JasonF> Psi-Jack: System Settings or something else?
<Psi-Jack> ksirc doesn't look like it's even been TOUCHED in years.
* GullyFoyle is using bitchx lol
<man_in_work> Psi-Jack: as for irc, i can't actually install software here
<Psi-Jack> JasonF: kcontrol, KDE Components, web browser
<farous> man_in_work: irssi is installed by default
<Psi-Jack> GullyFoyle: Oh that's just sick.
<JasonF> Psi-Jack: only thing I see in "KDE Components" is KDE Resources and Service manager
<Psi-Jack> JasonF: KDE Components, Component Chooser
<GullyFoyle> Psi-Jack i'm rediscovering the joy of using "screen" and console apps
<Psi-Jack> GullyFoyle: Still. BitchX == sick and disgusting. :)
<JasonF> Psi-Jack: is no such option
<JasonF> oooh, nevermind
<Psi-Jack> Not to mention, BitchX is one of the few console IRC clients that actually has had exploits to it.
<GullyFoyle> Psi-Jack giant terminal though, easy to read
<Psi-Jack> JasonF: Try opening your eye-lids. :)
<Psi-Jack> Heh, I do like Konversation's default quit message. Suttle, yet specific.
<JasonF> When did Amorok get good? I haven't run KDE in ages
<JasonF> it's so much better now
<hatake_kakashi> JasonF: so much bloated imo -_- albeit I cannot deny the good thing it has iPod support now
<JasonF> hatake_kakashi: I'm a big fan of fully featured media players...I use itunes on windows
<hatake_kakashi> JasonF: ahh ha
<JasonF> What's a good app to use to view full motion webcam video?
<nrdb> when was the last update done to the archives?
<Psi-Jack> Is it possible to not have kwallet be used with Kopete, but still be enabled and used by Konqueror and other apps? I don't care to have to always punch in my password just to use kopete, which is what using kwallet will require me.
<nrdb> Hi I have been doing regular 'update/upgrade' with adept but nothing has been updated for several weeks now, is this correct?
<djzn> how do configure GTK 1.x apps to look better
<djzn> GTK 1.x apps have their font extremely HUGE
<fit4lfe> damn upgrading to dapper takes a long time
<fit4lfe> must be thousands of packages
<fit4lfe> lol
<Hobbsee> fit4lfe: yeah, it does :)
<Psi-Jack> djzn: Well, GTK+ 1.x apps don't use fontconfig like GTK+ 2.x apps do, so literally, you have to use .gtkrc-1.0
<djzn> psi: oh yeah?
<kamma> djzn: eww what gtk1 apps do you still use?
<djzn> kamma: audacity, xmms, mplayer
<kamma> djzn: why not kmplayer and bmp
<fit4lfe> amarok has so many bugs
<Psi-Jack> kmplayer? hmmm
<djzn> what is kmplayer?
<Psi-Jack> I like amarok. Bugs?
<fit4lfe> can['t get it to even load
<Psi-Jack> What bugs does amaroK have, cause it never gives me trouble. Ever,
<djzn> i just tested amarok, but i didnt think the equalizer is as powerful as xmms one
<fit4lfe> I like xmms
<kamma> djzn: media player that uses mplayer as the backend
<kamma> http://kmplayer.kde.org/
<Psi-Jack> djzn: That's because xine's equalizer isn't that great yet. gstreamer's is /slightly/ better, but still crap. I prefer xine, though.
<fit4lfe> I just wish mplayer could play wmv files too
<brydenn> :(
<kamma> xine is way better than gstreamer imo
<Psi-Jack> I still like kaffeine, myself.
<brydenn> why wont wine do Photoshop CS2 and just 7,0?
<brydenn> errrrrrrrr
<kamma> i havent tried gstreamer-.10 yet though
<JasonF> vlc >>>>>>>>> xine > gstreamer
<Psi-Jack> fit4lfe: It can.
<Psi-Jack> fit4lfe: Just not DRM encoded ones.
<kamma> fit4lfe: do you have w32codecs?
<djzn> kmplayer works INSIDE konqui?
<djzn> i need something that works outside
<Psi-Jack> djzn: Outside, as in, loading up a seperate program not embeded?
<kamma> djzn: it does both
<djzn> yeah
<Psi-Jack> djzn: Kaffiene
<Psi-Jack> Kaffeine's plugin does EXACTLY that.
<kamma> yea just do kaffeine unless you love mplayer for a backend for w/e reason
<fit4lfe> 869 upgraded, 149 newly installed, 65 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<fit4lfe> 469 not fully installed or removed.
<fit4lfe> Need to get 508MB/662MB of archives.
<djzn> wait here..LOL... the thing is totally taking a new direction. LOL... i just need a gtkrc-1.2 config example
<fit4lfe> lol
<fit4lfe> wow
<kamma> anyone on dapper here and having issues with kaffeine crashing konqueror?
<fit4lfe> upgrading to dapper now
<fit4lfe> just did a dist-upgrade
<kamma> fit4lfe: tell me how it goes.. i had issues and ended up doing a fresh install
<fit4lfe> shit
<fit4lfe> really
<fit4lfe> I have way to much stuff to do a fresh install
<Hobbsee> back up /home/
<kamma> fit4lfe: you should make a seperate /home partition...
<kamma> that's what i did, and no hard in reinstalling here
<fit4lfe> you should be to just use your backup sources.list
<kamma> hard = harm
<fit4lfe> seperate home partition
<fit4lfe> sounds a really good idea
<fit4lfe> tell me how
<kamma> fit4lfe: do you have a spare partition on your drive or somewhere you can back it up to?
<kamma> because i did it with the install CD tool
<djzn> these GTK 1.x apps.... where are they getting the config from????
<fit4lfe> I should have enough space on this drive
<kamma> djzn: search on google for .gtkrc example
<kamma> fit4lfe: i'm not sure how to resize partitions so good luck with that one :P
<fit4lfe> lol
<fit4lfe> nice
<fit4lfe> I'm going to get screwed when upgrading this arn't I
<Hysty> grr bloody hard disk going to sleep and locking the system up
<kamma> get another drive in your computer and copy /home over then reformat and repartition :P
<JasonF> why is there no w32codecs pacakge?
* Red_Herring hates the oc
<kamma> you have to download it and manually get it due to copyright issues
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> win32codecs is, like, binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<fit4lfe> so how bad does dapper crash
<fit4lfe> lol
<farous> JasonF: for it is property protected and might be illegal to distribute in some countires
<Hysty> dapper flight 3 sounds like it is fairly stable
<Hysty> i tried downloading it but the server doesnt support resume and with my dialup I need resume
<fit4lfe> damn my clock is all screwed up
<fit4lfe> 0513 central us time
<fit4lfe> wth
<JasonF> farous: I know, but it used to be in universe/multiverse, iirc
<farous> i never seen in in neither universe nor multiverse i once seen in though in the old backport repos
<JasonF> maybe that's it, I just know when I used to run hoary it was in my usual set of repos
<JasonF> I must say, KDE and ubuntu have gone a loooong way
<farous> anyway might have been someone uploaded in multiverse (community repos than ubuntu guys seen it and removed it
<djzn> GTK1.x well i can get the font diminished, but it does look like CRAP
<JasonF> hrm
<JasonF> how do I tell ubuntu the hardware clock is EST not GMT
<fit4lfe> my clock is all scrwed up
<thompa> mine too
<fit4lfe> something must of happen
<fit4lfe> I got 024 us central time right now
<fit4lfe> 0524
<fit4lfe> lol
<thompa> im in central time i think
<djzn> now I need a GOOD ripper... in burst mode... does kubuntu have any?
<fit4lfe> what does your clock say
<fit4lfe> right now
<thompa> 032
<fit4lfe> dman
<fit4lfe> damn
<fit4lfe> try to restart xwindows
<thompa> its military time
<fit4lfe> yes i KNOW
<fit4lfe> former marine
<thompa> air force here
<fit4lfe> there we go just changed over
<fit4lfe> 2337 much better
<thompa> 2327
<fit4lfe> airforce what is your mos
<thompa> i was 30333
<thompa> electronic warfare
<fit4lfe> I want to go sf in airforce
<fit4lfe> I heard its great
<fit4lfe> best training
<thompa> at least we dont get shot at
<hatake_kakashi> 15:29:39
<fit4lfe> lol
<fit4lfe> I like grunt work
<fit4lfe> hey are the dapper 64 packages good to go
<thompa> loading internet pages is way to slow
<JasonF> ahh, fixed it
<JasonF> hoorah
<fit4lfe> damn is dapper bigger then breezy
<fit4lfe> sure seems like it
<Psi-Jack> fit4lfe: I doubt it much. You're just having to replace almost /every/ single package you have installed.
<fit4lfe> true
<fit4lfe> now should I restart xwindows too or doesn;t matter
<Psi-Jack> No such thing as xwindows.
<fit4lfe> umm
<fit4lfe> ok what is it called now
<fit4lfe> x-org
<Psi-Jack> Heh, open up Konsole, and man X
<fit4lfe> shoudl I restart it though
<fit4lfe> crtl+alt+backspace
<Psi-Jack> I would. If you've already fully dist-upgraded
<Psi-Jack> Besides that.
<Psi-Jack> If you have fully dist-upgraded, you should reboot.
<fit4lfe> am I going to loose my nvidia settings
<Psi-Jack> No idea.
<Psi-Jack> Probably. heh
<fit4lfe> then I loose my nvidia settings
<fit4lfe> lol
<fit4lfe> if I reboot
<osh_> Psi-Jack: xwindows is the common name for "The X windowing system" or whatever it's called. If you say  xwindows everyone knows what you mean...
<osh_> Psi-Jack: But I'm sure you knew that.
<djzn> where do i place a COLOR.kcsrc file?
<Psi-Jack> osh_: That is, however, regardless "common" to you or not, INCORRECT
<fit4lfe> yeah I do
<Hysty> anyone here compared using Qemu to using Wine?
<fit4lfe> ok here we go
<Psi-Jack> "xwindows" actually was originally made by the Berkeley guys.. A predessesor (sp?) to what we now know as X.
<osh_> Psi-Jack: many things common names that we use are technically incorrect but everyone knows what it it anyway so...
<Psi-Jack> But, it didn't really go very far. heh
<Psi-Jack> osh_: So, we should all speak of things by their incorrect names, just because it's "common". I refuse. And I will always correct people.
<Psi-Jack> X is proper to call X. XWindows, is not.
<Hysty> but people claim Windows is stable and it isnt :)
<Psi-Jack> Hysty: It is. For the most part, if you only install a small set of programs, and only use those programs. ;)
<osh_> Psi-Jack: an example. You know what a dimmer is, right? That's not the correct word for it. Should I not call it a dimmer then? Even though you know exactly what I'm speaking of. Same thing with xwindows.
<hatake_kakashi> Hysty: hence the non RASIS/POSIX compliance
<Hysty> Psi-Jack, yes indeed
<Psi-Jack> osh_: That's comparing a mustang to an elephant and you know it. :p
<Hysty> hehe
<Hysty> can-o-worms
<osh_> Psi-Jack: Not really but I have to go to work now so. But do feel free to correct people. I'm sure noone mind. ;-)
<Psi-Jack> Anyway, as I said. It's X, X11, X11R6, or the X Window System, or by product name, XFree86, Xorg, AccelX, MetroX, etc. But Absolutely /not/ XWindows. And I will hold ground on that forever. There is no swaying me from it
* Hysty plays around in xwindows
<Hysty> :P
<Hysty> tis better to be called X anyway, at least then it doesnt sound like a shoddy MS product
* Hysty wanders off to retrieve some cake
<Psi-Jack> Hysty: Exactly.
<Psi-Jack> And, like I said, Berkeley holds the original rights to the name "xwindows".
<Ashex> How do I set Kubuntu setup to not use the VGA out on my laptop and use the lcd screen?
<Ashex> well, crap
<farous> Ashex: set it up in your xorg.conf file
<Ashex> any idea how?
<farous> hmm you need to edit it
<Ashex> well, yeah
<farous> and if you do not know how then you should not do it
<farous> !fixers
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, farous
<farous> !fixer
<ubotu> farous: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ashex> I know how to edit it
<farous> anyhow just back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<hatake_kakashi> I think its dpkg --reconfigure xorg-server
<Ashex> I was curious if the specifit values were known, but I'll figure it out
<farous> then do a dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hatake_kakashi> blah, that's probably more like it
<farous> Ashex: most cards do not need specific values when it comes to lcd
<farous> what card you have
<Ashex> ati radeon express 200m
<farous> ya it will recognize it
<farous> you can set the specific values if you want in the dispaly section
<Ashex> editing might get tricky, since I'm still on windows
<Ashex> okay
<Ashex> a few months back I tried to install ubuntu and had the same problem
<Ashex> I fixed this by plugging a monitor in and switching it back
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: you installed ubuntu/kubutu through vmware?
<djzn> is there a way to change the boot splash screen???
<Ashex> however, I can't switch back to lcd without plugging something into the vga out
<Ashex> hatake_kakashi: nope
<Ashex> I'm still on windows, completely
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: is your linux partition ext2 or ext3?
<farous> Ashex: which monitor you wana set the external or the lcd one
<Ashex> lcd
<Ashex> I don't have an external monitor :P
<farous> ok
<farous> just making sure i gave you the right instructions
<farous> but normally it fails back to vga if it can not recogn. your lcd or if there is something wrong
<Ashex> ok
<Ashex> hrm
<Ashex> I'm not sure how to go about this in windows...
<farous> wait till you boot into linux and do the dpkg -reconfigure command
<farous> this is the safest way
<Ashex> I don't have linux installed on here at all
<farous> and please do not forget to backup your file for it will be re-written and you might not like the result
<farous> ok can you open the file and paste it on the pastebin let me have a look at it
<Ashex> I don't think you're following me, I'm installing Kubuntu, but I can't set it up since I can't see what I'm doing
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: try appending vga=771 onto it
<farous> seems i do not understand installing without seeing?
<farous> remote install?
<Ashex> The video goes through the vga out as soon as I hit enter when I boot off the kubuntu dvd
<Ashex> so nothing displays on the laptop screen
<hatake_kakashi> I'm sure you can press specific buttons on laptop to make it appear back on laptop's screen again
<hatake_kakashi> Fn+ something
<Ashex> hatake_kakashi: that only works if I plug something into the vga out port
<Ashex> and I lack that plug
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: huh.. wtf? if you don't plug anything onto the VGA out port on your laptop, it does not show up anything?
* hatake_kakashi is confused
<Ashex> Kubuntu setup immediately assumes for some reason, that the vga out port on my laptop is the main monitor, so no signal goes to my laptops screen
<farous> Ashex: the only time i seen this problem is when configuring dual head on my notebook. seems your port is live somehow
<farous> Ashex: do you hear the drums login sound after the system boot
<farous> and i know your screen is dead
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: hmm
<theball> brydenn: you around?
<Ashex> nope
<Ashex> I'd just go ahead and have kubuntu run the install and fix it through windows
<farous> you do not wait for it to boot or it just hang the pc
<Ashex> but Kubuntu installer asks me a few questions before it starts
<farous> normally it will go through the boot process with a dead screen
<Ashex> farous: I'm pretty sure it wasn't that
<Ashex> after you boot off the dvd and are presented with the logo and command line and it says to hit enter to start install and f2 for expert install
<farous> Ashex: i want to be on the same wave. your problem is after installation and during the first boot after the install right
<Ashex> during install
<farous> Ashex: you can just boot usiing a vga press F1 for options and look into them
<farous> that at the start of the installation process the very start
<Ashex> I'll try that...
<Ashex> I'll be back in a few if that doesn't work :/
<farous> good luck :)
<Ashex> heh, thanks
<Hysty> ch-ching
* farous prof in univ say he is working on intelligen (wise) systems :) just wonder what wise mean
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> I'm guessing that there is no ubuntu package for vmware.
<Psi-Jack> !vmware
<farous> !find vmware
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-driver-vmware: (X.Org X server -- VMWare driver), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 79 kB, Installed size: 224 kB
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<farous> there is a howto for it on ubuntu forums
<Psi-Jack> It's not just simple installation, is it?
<Hysty> im installing win98 in Qemu atm
<farous> i do not remember for i do not use it
<farous> and am really getting tired :)
<Psi-Jack> Hehe.
<Psi-Jack> I tried qemu. It never would actually fully install Windows 2000.
<Psi-Jack> And it was horribly slow. So I just re-upped my vmware license, and it runs pretty dang smoothly.
<Hysty> yer, its a bit slow on the install process with Win98
<Hysty> yet to see if it fully works tho
<Hysty> whats vmware worth?
<Psi-Jack> Roughly $200 for new licenses, or $100 for upgrades.
<Hysty> thats US too
<Psi-Jack> Yeah
<Hysty> I dont need windows that much to justify AU$350
<Hysty> i just need to get my tablet working in Ubuntu
<Hysty> of which the pen seems to have gone missing
<djzn> how do I make Konqui STICK with the left panel OPEN (F9)
<Psi-Jack> Nice..
<Psi-Jack> Seems like VMWare Player is even faster than VMWare Workstation. hehe
<B1zz> no 3d support tho :(
<B1zz> on any of them
<Psi-Jack> Oh, I was about to say, that's not just vmware player. ;)
<B1zz> :-p
<B1zz> all i want is a single game
<B1zz> AVP2
<B1zz> that is all
<djzn> how do I make Konqui STICK with the left panel OPEN (F9)
<B1zz> and i would be really happy
<Psi-Jack> I don't need 3D stuff. I just use Windows for stuff like updating my watch, or re-uploading the data to my watch because of it rebooting itself. And Dreamweaver, Photoshop, and stuff.
<B1zz> ahh i see
<B1zz> to your watch?
<Psi-Jack> Yeah :)
<B1zz> Psi-Jack = secret agent :)
<Psi-Jack> heh. No. I just have a Timex DataLink USB watch. :p
<_michelle> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, I am trying to print on my husband's XP computer, and am not having any luck.  I am a newbee at this, and have no clue as to what I am doing. We are trying to set up the printer and it is not working
<B1zz> ahh i see
<Psi-Jack> _michelle: You just lost my interest in helping you, with that kind of rudeness. :/
<B1zz> grrrrr, damn windows.
<_michelle> Psi-Jack: I'm sorry if you thought that I was being rude, which I was not,
<Psi-Jack> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <-- == Very bad netiquette, and I deem it, rude. That's me, and others often agree with that.
<Ashex> well
<Ashex> I got another problem :/
<Ashex> setup hangs when installing libkdepim1
<Ashex> neither the cd-rom drive nor the external showed any activity
<_michelle> sorry , but i hve never done this before, have no idea shat i am doing . all i want is some help
<Psi-Jack> _michelle: I see.. Presumably you have learned from this. I presume you are using Kubuntu?
<Ashex> any workaround for when setup hangs? or have I gotten le shaft
<_michelle> Psi-Jack: yes i am using  Kubuntu
<Psi-Jack> _michelle: And... What have you done? What is the problem? You haven't really explained the details surrounding the problem.
<Hysty> bah, Qemu and Win98 crashed
* Ashex takes a ticket and sits down
<_michelle> Psi-Jack: i really do not know what to tell you
<Psi-Jack> _michelle: Then, I really can't help you.
<Ashex> _michelle: what was the process you went through when you encountered this problem?
<Ashex> _michelle: what exactly were you doing?
<Ashex> so.....
<Psi-Jack> Heh, this is annoying. Trying to get Windows printer drivers for my printer, but Lexmark doesn't have the Z600-specific drivers. LOL
<B1zz> i got one better
<Ashex> I got this question...
<Ashex> that needs this answer....
<_michelle> Ashex:  Itried to print a letter from a file in openoffice, and it told me that i did not have a printer connection, my husband tried to get the connection set up and that has not worked
<B1zz> can see Kubuntu box from windows but not the other way around!
<B1zz> and sambe channel dead
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: I assume you have to make sure that your husband's computer has got the printer shared and that you can see it under the same workgroup
<_michelle> Ashex: sorry i am a slow typer
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi: yes,it is shared, but i do not know how to go about checking it
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: ok, hit Alt+F2, and in the dialog box type in konsole
<hatake_kakashi> when prompted with a window that has got words on it and a big block cursor, type smbtree
<hatake_kakashi> what you get is like a small network topology of the name of the workgroup seen by your kubuntu followed by the computers that are part of the network, and then you should be able to see hidden shares along with appropriate shares
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi: umm? It printed a bunch of stuff in the black box, what do i do now?
* Ashex cries
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: ok, do you see your husband's computer name in it along with the words something like printer or something
<ita> good morning
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi: yes i do, and the one that i am trying to print to is the epsonr200
<weedar> KDE freezes if I use the "nvidia" driver instead of the "nv" one. Could it be a wrong setting or is this definetely a broken video card issue?
<Psi-Jack> weedar: What model Nvidia?
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: hmm, hang on
<hatake_kakashi> !printing
<ubotu> from memory, printing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<weedar> Uhm, it's a geforce mx 5200 IIRC Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> lspci will be more exact. :)
<hatake_kakashi> _michelle: that may help, unfortunately I cannot go to those websites as of yet because I'm in the middle of updating and all.. if those guides fail to work, you may need to google for "printing HOWTO"
<weedar> sorry Psi-Jack, for some reason I thought lspci only output pci-cards, not agp ones :D
<weedar> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<Psi-Jack> weedar: AGP is on the PCI bus, actually. Just pumped up 2x, 4x, 8x, etc times. :)
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: it should also display AGP as well
<Psi-Jack> FX and MX are two completely different things. That's why I had you go do that, since you weren't sure. ;)
<weedar> Ah, my mistake :)
<Psi-Jack> but, yeah.. That card is definately supported.
<weedar> Yes I figured so, I believe I've had it working earlier too, with a previous installation
<weedar> But I'm getting an impression this exact card might be buggy
<_michelle> hatake_kakashi: ok, i'll try that
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: which nvidia package did you get? I hope you didn't get the legacy ones
<weedar> uhm
<Psi-Jack> Hehe
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: Good thinking.
<weedar> I followed this guide - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Psi-Jack> Cool. My printer works in Windows. Now to just get the stupid Linux drivers working. Pain in the arse Lexmark closed-source drivers.
<weedar> So no on the legacy-drivers :)
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: heh oh well close
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: hmm, close enough though
<weedar> You mean I should've used different drivers?
<hatake_kakashi> no I assumed you did
<weedar> oh :)
<Psi-Jack> Awww, crap.
<Psi-Jack> Heh. I forgot, to hibernate my Win2K, instead of fully shut it down... Oh well. LOL
<weedar> If only my local computer-hardware store had that cheap $30 card I'd just buy that
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: just a question of curiousity, why try the latest nvidia drivers?
<weedar> why? Well because newer is better?
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: well, true, but it could also mean that it may not work well, etc
<weedar> What do you suggest hatake_kakashi ?
<weedar> btw, I see that for some reason I don't have any of the linux-restricted-module packages installed?
<weedar> Could that be the reason?
<weedar> ah nevermind, those were the legacy ones
<weedar> Are Radeon cards less supported than nvidia? (I'm seriously contemplating getting a new card)
<hatake_kakashi> that's what I was told in #linux channel anyway
<weedar> If only I could find my receipt I'd go back and complain about this card
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: I don't think its anything wrong with the card
<weedar> Well my computer also froze earlier (months ago) when I tried to play GTA:San Andreas in windows. Could be a connection. Although I have also played other 3d-games without it freezing..
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: it could be overheating problem, are you able to check the temps, etc?
<weedar> I wouldn't know how hatake_kakashi
<weedar> There doesn't seem to be a connector for temp
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: hm
<weedar> And if it's overheating from regular use it must be a faulty card
<t3nd0> is there an all - in one video codec pack i can download that will let me play most videos
<t3nd0> like vlc media for windows
<Psi-Jack> Ewwww..
<t3nd0> :/
<Psi-Jack> All in one codec packs often break Windows.
<t3nd0> newp
<t3nd0> vlc is good
<Psi-Jack> t3nd0: As for VLC..
<t3nd0> never had any problems
<Psi-Jack> It's NOT a codec pack.
<t3nd0> well it does some magic and works
<t3nd0> thats what i want
<hatake_kakashi> vlc is a standalone versatile player
<Psi-Jack> it's a cross platform, network streamable, multi-media standalone player.
<t3nd0> k
<Psi-Jack> And, guess what.
<t3nd0> thats not the answer to my question
<Psi-Jack> It's available for Linux.
<t3nd0> YAY
<hatake_kakashi> !vlc
<ubotu> I guess vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<B1zz> heheh
<B1zz> ding ding ding you win!
<Psi-Jack> t3nd0: If you noticed. I did answer your question, with "cross platform." :)
<hatake_kakashi> it doesn't hurt to view their website
<t3nd0> thanks :D
<Psi-Jack> Ugh.
<Psi-Jack> Fricken Kubuntu symantecs.. :/
<weedar> relaxen und watschen das blinkenlichten?
<Psi-Jack> I just want my desktop icons to use my filemanager profile, and NOT the webbrowser profile if it's up. :/
<hatake_kakashi> was? Sprechen sie bisschen Deutsch ^^
<Psi-Jack> Ich werde die folgende Person tten, um Deutsches zu sprechen.
<_sandro> hi is there a reason to use "synaptic" instead of "adept" ?!
<weedar> leider spreche ich nicht Deutsch, ich erindert nur ein bisschen von der schule
* Psi-Jack kills weedar 
<B1zz> eh?
<weedar> So to prevent embarssing myself further I'll stick to english ;)
<Psi-Jack> Thank you.
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<Psi-Jack> B1zz: I said, the next person to speak German, I'm gonna kill. :)
<B1zz> heheh
<hatake_kakashi> ita: nfi
<ita> im trying to install my ati gfx board at the moment. and the installer fails cause i think i dont have kernel headers installed .. howto tells me to use synaptic .. i dont have that .. is it ok to dl the headers via adept `?
<B1zz> weedar dead :-p
<Psi-Jack> Ironically, weedar spoke in German, right after that statement. :)
<ita> "nfi" ?!
<weedar> Oh sorry Psi-Jack, I didn't read that. (although I did unerstand your german once I read it)
<hatake_kakashi> ita: no fscking idea
<Psi-Jack> Hehe.
<ita> thats a great help, thank you
<Psi-Jack> weedar: I speak fish very god.
<Psi-Jack> good.
<weedar> "very god" is a nice term :)
<Psi-Jack> Thank you. :)
<weedar> ita, you can use adept instead - They're both front-ends to apt-get anyway :)
<Psi-Jack> Afterall, I know a friend who's nicknamed, Lord Gott. :)
<weedar> hehe
<Psi-Jack> Well, I should say, I /have/ a friend, nicknamed thaty. :p
<Psi-Jack> Je parle franais aussi bien que beaucoup d'autres langues.
<B1zz> no pero hablo espanol
<Psi-Jack> That's French.
<hatake_kakashi> thats French B1zz
<B1zz> yeah i know :)
<Psi-Jack> I can do Japanese too.
<Psi-Jack> anime afterall 
<weedar> wow, Mr. Multilingual in the house?
<B1zz> i said no but i can talk spanish
<weedar> or did you just use babelfish? :P
<Psi-Jack> As I said, I speak fish very well. :)
<B1zz> hehe
<weedar> :D
<B1zz> was gonna ask
<Psi-Jack> But it is cool to see that Konversation handles Kanji rather well. :)
<weedar> I actually did learn german in school, but at this point babelfish would probably result in beter german than what I could produce
<B1zz> what fish was but, i though it was a net term so i shut up :-p
<Psi-Jack> Z babelfish! The ultimate translator of translators of translators!
<Psi-Jack> s/The/Z/
<hatake_kakashi> Das ist mir doch scheissegal
<hatake_kakashi> :P
<hatake_kakashi> ^^
<Psi-Jack> Sorry.. I've had literally nothing but coffee and home-made frappuccino's today.
<B1zz> 0_o
<weedar> It's okay, we were actually just discussing how "Z" should be used instead of "The" anyway
<weedar> But please enlighten me as to how you were able to misspell a three-letter word with one letter, which incidentally isn't near most of the letters in "the"?
<Psi-Jack> Art thou questioning my accent?!
<weedar> Ah, you're french
<Psi-Jack> LOL. No. I'm just wierd.
<weedar> oh :)
<Psi-Jack> I ran out of Dr. Pepper yesterday, and didn't go get anymore today, so I've had, like I said, coffee, and frappuccino's all day today.
<weedar> You might consider geting some actual breakfast soon
<Psi-Jack> Guess you could say, I'm probably a little high on the caffeine. ;)
<Psi-Jack> weedar: heh. I've actually had breakfast... Like.. Umm.. 16 hours ago?
<weedar> Oh yeah, timezones..
<weedar> Everything would be so much easier if everyone lived in Europe and Africa
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> I dunno man. I don't think my printer would be to A4 friendly. ;}
<Psi-Jack> s/to/too
<weedar> Yeah what's up with that. If there exist a standard for something you can be sure that Americans have their own standard for it
<weedar> exist/exists
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. It's ridiculous, really.
<weedar> Im going to try and install the nvidia-drivers directly from nvidia, but it needs to be in non-X-mode to do so. How am I able to close X and only run console?
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: Ctrl+Alt+Fx where x is the number for F1 to F6, F7 is X
<weedar> but that only opens a console hatake_kakashi, X will still be running once I press Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Psi-Jack> THERE.
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: Xorg is just a GUI server, when you install the modules, etc the Xorg needs to be killed and once you are set, you need to startx again
<Psi-Jack> I finally got my desktop icons to open the filemanagement profile, instead of loading into my existing webbrowser profile konqueror!
<weedar> Psi-Jack, how?
<Ashex> I ran into a slight problem
<Psi-Jack> weedar: It's actually easy.. Ish..  I have unmounted/mounted media come up on my desktop, for one.
<weedar> hatake_kakashi, so I should open a process, kill the xorg process and when done run startx?
<Ashex> actually, I just need to know how to tell where the mount points are
<Psi-Jack> I right clicked the DVD drive, and went to properties. I hit the Wrench button next to Unmounted DVD, and
<weedar> Ashex, /media is common, check out /etc/fstab for information on where your partitions are mounted
<Psi-Jack> For the Konqueror Application, I edited it. Switched to the Application tab, changed the name to File Manager, and the command to: kfmclient openProfile filemanagement %u
<Ashex> weedar: I'm setting up Kubuntu on an external, I'm running Rescue mode off the dvd, and I'm not sure which mount point I should have used
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: when you go on Ctrl+Alt+F1, etc, its a tty, a real terminal, from there its better to kill X
<Ashex> I chose the wrong one so now I'm stuck at the final step where I need to modify the grub loader
<Psi-Jack> It defaults to like kfmclient openURL %u inode/directory
<weedar> hatake_kakashi, sorry, that was what I ment i should had a brainfart when I wrote that last sentence :)
<weedar> -should
<hatake_kakashi> ah
<weedar> I might not be as awake as I first though
<Psi-Jack> THAT will fix your inode/directory association globally.
<Psi-Jack> I knew if I dug deep enough, I would find it, and fix it.
<ita> i need to get "linux-headers" ... should i get "linux-headers-myKernelVersion" or "linux-headers-myKernelVersion-Architecture" ?!
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> Kubuntu.org has a wiki, doesn't it? :)
<Psi-Jack> I want to submit this suggestion to fix the konqueror profile usage.. :)
<ita> well its not that eloquent on my issues
<Psi-Jack> ita: Excuse me?
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: sure it does - wiki.kubuntu.org - but i'm not sure that's the most appropriate place for it
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Why not? Most /everyone/ complains about it.
<Hobbsee> i think that's being discussed in the meeting tomorrow
<Psi-Jack> Yet.. Nobody knows how to fix it. And it's actually something Kubuntu packaging did to break it.
<Psi-Jack> Meeting? Tomorrow?
<ita> im saying that i see the effort people put into kubuntu.org wiki and all that and i appreciate that .. but what i find there does not help me at all with issues im dealing with for 2 days now (evolution -> exchange / cifs mounts via mount -t cifs and or /etc/fstab and installing my ati 9600) ... so i keep on asking here .. i know wiki, i know google and i used that ..
<Psi-Jack> ita: What is your current need?
<ita> a coffee and a cigarette :)
<Psi-Jack> Done! *snaps his fingers*
<ita> wizzzzzzard
<Psi-Jack> BTW, It may take up to 22 years for them to finally arrive.
<Psi-Jack> ita: Seriously, now. What is your current need?
<Psi-Jack> I got an idea. I may just make a KDE Tips & Tricks wiki.. If wiki.kubuntu.org will ever let me save.
<ita> at the moment im installing the ati prop driver 8.22.5 and my last question was whether to get linux-headers-KERNEL_Version or linux-headers-KERNEL_Verision-Architecture .. (i chose the the one with arch)
<Psi-Jack> Ahh. Yeah. That's probably a good idea. Less clutter and crap, basically.
<Psi-Jack> No need for the sparc, irix, etc. headers, when all you have is cisc x86
<weedar> Just killing Xorg didn't work
<Psi-Jack> Working on my Wiki. :)
<ita> no its getting funny here .. ati installer runs through - tells me there where errors and points me to a fglrx-install.log file which i 0 bytes in size
<ita> s/no/now
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: sure, Thu, Feb 16th 2006 - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- be there
<Hobbsee> not sure who's talking in it though
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. That for this channel?
<Hobbsee> well it's for the kubuntu-developers team, so i dunno
<Hobbsee> i'm sure that'll be discussed in it though
<Psi-Jack> heh. One could hope.
<Psi-Jack> Well, it's basic, and yet, informative, but it's up. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PsiJack
<Psi-Jack> I'm probably going to go and do many of those little tiny KDE tweaks people (including myself) get annoyed with. ;)
<weedar> Any suggestions as to how I can stop xorg completely?
<Kurt``> ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<weedar> Only run in console
<Psi-Jack> kill -9 it's pid?
<weedar> that only restartx xorg
<Psi-Jack> Or do you mean kdm?
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: kill -9 `pidof Xorg`
<weedar> I'll try that
<Psi-Jack> If you mean to stop kdm, the Display Manager, where you login at, is to use /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ubijtsa> weedar: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and put a '!' at the start of the line
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: Actually, just X
<Psi-Jack> pidof X
<Psi-Jack> ubijtsa: Umm.
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: ahh yeah that
<hatake_kakashi> my bad
<ubijtsa> Psi-Jack: well, it'll stop it from starting at boot :)
<weedar> but I want it to stop from restarting now, I just wan to install nvidia-drivers
<Psi-Jack> ubijtsa: At boot.. Hmm, yes.. True. Is that what weedar wants?
<ubijtsa> rather than messing with removing symlinks in /etc/rc?.d
<Psi-Jack> weedar: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Psi-Jack> ubijtsa: That's easy. update-rc.d makes it very easy.
<ubijtsa> Psi-Jack: until you update Xorg yes
<ubijtsa> then the links come back
<Psi-Jack> Not if you divert. :)
<ubijtsa> hmm. true
<Psi-Jack> heh
* ubijtsa is now running Dapper
<Psi-Jack> I don't know dpkg and apt all /too/ well, but I learn painfully fast. :)
<ubijtsa> But it took me most of yesterday getting there
<Psi-Jack> That, and I've used Debian before. Many many eons ago.
<ubijtsa> :)
<weedar> If I disappear that means it worked Psi-Jack  (hopefully)
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> I assume.. it worked.
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee updates her wiki
<Hobbsee> *page
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa2: yay!
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Good little short, Wiki, I wrote for now, though, eh?
<ubijtsa> Hobbsee: heh
<Hobbsee> yeah - not sure if many people will see it
<ice_1963> psi-jack: that's what i'm running right now
<ubijtsa> Hobbsee: url?
<Psi-Jack> ice_1963: Hmm?
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa: to my wiki page?
<ubijtsa> da
<ice_1963> kde 3.5.1 etch
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> where else would it be?
<Psi-Jack> Maybe I can get a !keyword to my wiki somehow. :)
<Psi-Jack> Just like mine. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PsiJack
<ice_1963> kernel 2.6.15.1 lol
<Psi-Jack> Except the WIKI STRIPPED my -!
<ubijtsa> ah.. I used my WikiName
<ubijtsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndersKarlsson
<Hobbsee> either work, i think
<ubijtsa> maybe
* ubijtsa is discovering apps that is missing since the total reinstall yesterday..
<ubijtsa> GNumeric being one
<Psi-Jack> heh
<ubijtsa> Ya ya, I run KDE and use GNumeric...
<Psi-Jack> Has anyone tried that kfmclient profile trick yet? :)
<Psi-Jack> I just added how to make the change globally, as well as just for a single user. :}
<Psi-Jack> On that note, I must sleep.
* ubijtsa noods coffee
<ubijtsa> needs even *lol*
<Psi-Jack> heh
<ubijtsa> (and before anyone asks HOW I could mistype that - I use Dvorak
<ubijtsa> )
<Psi-Jack> Definately sleep time.
<Psi-Jack> ubijtsaStandard, LH, or RH?
<ubijtsa> Standard
<Psi-Jack> I switch, sometimes. Mostly between LH and Standard.
<Psi-Jack> I want that programmable keyboard that would work so perfectly with the whole switching concept. :D
<Psi-Jack> Blah, anyway. Sleep. Night
<ubijtsa> I add some switches to setxkbmap for compose, that works for me
<ubijtsa>  :)
<^rob^> hi
<^rob^> Can somebody help me with lvm? = i have a hdd - where /dev/hda3 is a lvm partition - lvm lvscan say that the partitions found there are inactive - how do i make them active?
<ubijtsa> ^rob^: vgchange -ay
<^rob^> ty
<ubijtsa> np
<weedar> It worked!
<neosc> I just got Ubuntu to connect to the net.. no wi need to hear some sound.. i have simple 2 piece speakers.. ubuntu hasnt recognized them... what do i do?
<neosc> lo??
<Hysty> you need to get your soundcard working
<Hysty> do you know what sort of soundcard is installed?
<neosc> its inbuilt on the motherboard..
<neosc> and i do have the motherboard CD
<neosc> but i dont think it has linux drivers
<neosc> I think it was realtek audio..
<Hysty> if its built into the mainboard then it should be a fairly basic card
<Hysty> you are getting no sound at all?
<neosc> nope
<neosc> none at all
<Hysty> are you in kde?
<neosc> ububtu.. gnome
<ubijtsa> you can from a terminal do 'cat /dev/sndstat' and see if you have devices recognised.
<Hysty> go to 'Applications' then System Tools, then click on 'Ubuntu Device Database'
<neosc> gone
<Hysty> neosc, the first thing in there is an audio test
<neosc> yes,.. i hear nothing..
<neosc> rest worked perfectly
<Hysty> neosc, does it show up a detected card?
<Hysty> sure the speakers are plugged in properly?
<neosc> yupp.. work fine in windows
<Hysty> what is the model card it is showing up?
<neosc> if i try to run the volume meter.. i get "cannot connect to sound deamon please run 'esd' at command prompt"
<Hysty> did you run the 'cat /dev/sndstat' that ubijtsa mentioned?
<neosc> no!.. i installed linux yesterday.. cud you be a little specific
<Hysty> open up a terminal window (applications, accessories, terminal)
<Hysty> then type in 'cat /dev/sndstat' and hit enter
<sniff> oh dear....
<sniff> here i am again rotting in the irc channel, i think linux means too much to me
<hatake_kakashi> patience and persistence... patience and persistence.. patience and persistence.. :D
<Hysty> ch-ching
<sniff> well you know what amazing thing i stumbled upon today...
<hatake_kakashi> what?
<sniff> the tea cooker in kde toys
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<sniff> absolutely marvelous :D
<sniff> that made my day
<Hysty> tea cooker?
<sniff> god my life is so meaningless, the only thing i can look forward to is my next cuppa
<sniff> yeah  KTeaTime
<sniff> atleast with this i can brew it perfectly
<Hysty> cant drink tea
<Hysty> makes me want to puke
<sniff> hehe
<Hysty> so its strong coffees for me
<sniff> well right now i'm in china, tea is their speciality, i'm sure there is one you'd like
<Hysty> yer, probably
<Hysty> i dont like instant coffee either so I only make plunger style or whatever
<Hysty> when I can be bothered
<sniff> Hysty: fuss person!
<SoloS> hi
<sniff> mind you, i always owned a filter coffe machine
<sniff> digikam has also made me rather happy, apart from something that doesn't work in it
<Hysty> yer too fussy
<ubijtsa> espresso coffee - or no coffee
<ubijtsa> weak coffee is pointless, so is polluting it with sugar or milk
<Hysty> no tablet users in here yet?
<sniff> ubijtsa: quite so, except when the coffee is of inferior quality, stirring in some sugar/milk can be advantageous
<sniff> any of you installed pkgsrc?
<ubijtsa> sniff: colombian or kenyan coffee, roasted italian style..
<sniff> ubijtsa: sounds like a nescafe advert to me
<Hysty> yay my kubuntu-desktop has finished downloading
<sniff> if I have a choice I opt for a dreg of Illy
<sniff> although I've been known to be happy sipping Lavazza
<ubijtsa> lavazza is nice
<ubijtsa> again, italian roast :)
<sniff> now to make my day complete, i need to find out where kweather has been installed.... any suggestions?
<Hysty> welcome to #ubuntucoffeemachine
<sniff> heyhey!
<ubijtsa> dpkg -L kweather  ?
<sniff> what this do?
<ubijtsa> lists the files the package installed
<Hysty> brb
<sniff> ah well it's installed
<sniff> how i make it work?
<ubijtsa> add applet to panel? :)
<sniff> nope
<sniff> should be under TOYS
<sniff> but i just got my tea timer there
<sniff> in run dialoge i type kweather
<sniff> not found
<sniff> why am i the only sad git in #ubuntucoffeemachine?
<Hysty> excellent
<sniff> Hysty: your restart ok?
<sniff> oh my god
<Hysty> yup, kde up and running nicely
<sniff> anything i do on the computer it says "su returned with an error"
<sniff> i try to run adept, or change the time
<paines> hi
<sniff> oh ffs only yesterday i reinstalled the bloody thing
<hatake_kakashi> might be helpful if there is a log explaining why, don't know but it could be under kernel message buffer
<sniff> hatake_kakashi: where is this log?
<paines> I would like to settup printing with kprinter via smb. but smb is grayed out. anyone know why ?
<sniff> paines: me thinks you either need to install smb or enter administrator mode
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: hmm a rough assumption would be somewhere in /var/log.. but I don't know which
<paines> sniff, tried both already
<Hysty> paines, installed smbfs?
<paines> Hysty, let me check
<sniff> paines: then i'm all out of ideas!
<paines> Hysty, no success. installed it.
<paines> sniff, try sudo su. and you become root. and then execute your root commands
<paines> too late
<callie> sudo -i works too
<callie> it seems odd but now i use linux i really wish i'd gone to uni
<orion_fr_24> !flash
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<hatake_kakashi> callie: for the speeds? heh
<callie> speeds?
<callie> no... to learn stuff
<callie> duh
<hatake_kakashi> ah
<callie> :D
<paines> you can learn stuff without uni either
<callie> true
<callie> but it would be nice to be with other like minded people
<callie> kinda like here i guess
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<hatake_kakashi> you just contradicted yourself somewhat ;)
<callie> not really
<callie> there are similarities
<paines> callie, with other minded people being together if un in the begning, but starts sucking really soon
<paines> believe me
<paines> expecially for universities
<paines> speaking for germany
<sniff> 4 years in english unis - enjoyed every moment of it!
<callie> i just wish i had given my brain a better chance
<callie> it needs infomation word things!
<callie> n stuff
<callie> english unis? or english studen unions?
<callie> +t
<sniff> well both as it happens
<callie> :D
<sniff> into uni for lectures and then onto the union to numb the mind on beer
<callie> exactly
<callie> which uni?
<sniff> and then lecture
<sniff> and then work
<sniff> then home
<sniff> and then club
<sniff> i went to Southampton and Plymouth unis
<callie> cool, I've heard good things about Plymouth Uni
<callie> is Hobbsee still here?
<Hobbsee> callie: indeed
<callie> hey
<sniff> well i think the best thing about it is that it has two excellent bars (Bar R and Cuba) right across the road, perfect for mid-day cocktails
<paines> lol
<callie> Hobbsee, i was wandering if there was anything we or you could do to get host masking implimented on this server?
<cion> hey all can someone help me with these instructions i don't understand (Im noob)http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=28743
<Hobbsee> host masking?  on the IP addresses?
<callie> or if there was any reason it doesnt do it already that is Hobbsee
<callie> yeah
<m0ns00n> did anyone notice problems with xmlhttprequest under the newest konqueror version?
<sniff> is someone able to tell me if they have digikam installed and what version it is please/...?
<rockbar> hey dudes :)
<sniff> rockbar: dude
<apokryphos> sniff: /msg ubotu info digikam
<sniff> i was wondering what version someone had
<sniff> and if they are able to access the batch-processing sub-menu
<sniff> hatake_kakashi: are you still around?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: yup
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: btw
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: paines said to use sudo
<hatake_kakashi> err sudo su
<sniff> i restarted the comp, and it solved that problem
<sniff> i thought coming on to linux i could avoid these windows style restarts
<sniff> guess i was hoping for too much
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: generally that should be the case
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: I assume you had errors whilst in GUI?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: should= should not*
<hatake_kakashi> hmm I really need my next dose of energy lol
<sniff> linux is less stable?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: no, but it depends, if you do like to mess with things alot, things can become frustrating
<sniff> :D
<sniff> you know me too well
<sniff> hatake_kakashi: do you have digikam installed?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: nah
<sniff> bummer
<kosh> you only need to restart if you replace the kernel
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: I know that linux can be frustrating, but I'm sure it does not constantly require restarts.. unlike windows where its heavily dependent on the GUI side, in linux, its just a matter of restarting and/or killing and starting x again
<sniff> shift+backspace?
<sniff> ctrl+alt+bakspace
<kosh> you can kill x and just start it up again
<Hobbsee> callie: i think it's to stop using people using anonymous proxies, which become a havoc for banning - but i'm not that much of an expert on IRC at all, really...
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<hatake_kakashi> if that does not work, try going into console, kill it and start it again from there
<callie> Hobbsee, thats why the server hides the hosts, it gives everyone privacy but ops and admins can still see the hosts true identity
<Hobbsee> ah ok - i have no idea, sorry
<hatake_kakashi> callie: you mean hostmasking? why do you want that
<callie> hatake_kakashi, scroll up
<hatake_kakashi> callie: you may have to talk to lilo (netadmin I think) about that.. but I don't really see there is a need to cover up such identities
<callie> if there was no need for host masking then why would it exist in the first place?
<hatake_kakashi> people feel insecure
<hatake_kakashi> imo :)
<callie> or just that people have a right to privacy and anonymity
* snoozix would like to have that high performance liquid theme for kde on his ubuntu :)
<snoozix> is there a way to do this?
<snoozix> is there an additional software equalizer that i can use with alsa applications (xmms)? the builtin eq in xmms does not satisfy my needs at all and it sounds crappy.
<apokryphos> snoozix: my advice: don't use bad players like xmms
<snoozix> apokryphos: xmms is a great mp3 player software.
<apokryphos> no, it's lame mp3 software
<apokryphos> considering *any* of the competition
<snoozix> apokryphos: i couldn't think of any other player that is as good.
<apokryphos> snoozix: heh, try...... erm, *any* other one.
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> players is, like, totally, Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<snoozix> apokryphos: i hate these "have to built a database" players. my mp3 collection changes every 2 minutes.
<snoozix> apokryphos: i know all of them.
<apokryphos> snoozix: I don't know any of them that *have* to build a database
<snoozix> apokryphos: i just don't want it their way.
<snoozix> apokryphos: xmms fits my needs perfectly.
<arrinmurr> xmms is great :)
<kosh> I prefer amarok since it can do output with xine and xine can do 7.1 audio easily
<snoozix> apokryphos: if there would be a player that's nearly as cool as foobar2000 for windows, i would consider rethinking about that.
<apokryphos> snoozix: but have you tried all of them? I personally recommend amaroK and/or JuK
<apokryphos> arrinmurr: it really really isn't
<snoozix> xmms does exactly what i want and the crossfader plugin is absolutely configurable and fits my needs perfectly.
<snoozix> apokryphos: again, i am INTO it. don't blame me.
<snoozix> apokryphos: yes i have tried all of them.
<apokryphos> kosh: what 7.1 audio files do you have exactly? ;-)
<apokryphos> snoozix: never tried it, so couldn't really comment.
<apokryphos> kosh: though yes, xine engine is a big plus in general for me.
<snoozix> apokryphos: it's great and works with absolutely low latency once you set it up correctly. it's a honour to use it.
<kosh> apokryphos: I have a 7.1 speaker setup, if I play with normal output the signal is not upmixed correctly, however xine will do it right
<apokryphos> snoozix: many of the others have perfectly well working fading options
<apokryphos> without all the ugliness I might add
<snoozix> nobody ever needs more than 2 speakers to listen to music.
<kosh> xmms though  I find is just too tiny for me to even read the stuff in it
<kosh> snoozix: I do have some 5.1 audio discs
<apokryphos> snoozix: well "I just like it" I'm not going to argue with
<snoozix> apokryphos: maybe. i tried all of them and switched back to xmms latest 1 day after checking it out.
<apokryphos> snoozix: then I bet you didn't try them properly
<snoozix> apokryphos: and i mean it for real, i don't talk senseless shit just to keep up a stupid discussion :)
<endo602> is there a place I can ask general linux questoins?
<snoozix> apokryphos: i did.
<arrinmurr> apokryphos: xmms plays many formats (all the formats i need anyway), it has the winamp look and it's lightweight - what else does one need? ;)
<kosh> snoozix: ah so no sub for music ever then?
<endo602> like how do i shut off the caps lock key?
<kosh> snoozix: what about movies? I guess we don't need surround either? or have you ever listended to some bach music in the original quadraphonic sound?
<apokryphos> winamp look is why everyone uses it, and it's a little silly. It's really worth trying the others to get a proper view of the competition
<snoozix> kosh: i recommend a GOOD soundcard and 2 excellent speakers.
<snoozix> kosh: no subwoofer plastic throwaway stuff pretending to be hifi. it's lame.
<apokryphos> arrinmurr: well personally I find it tremendously ugly (X menus? Come on now), and ultimately lacking in features
<snoozix> apokryphos: definitely NO!
<snoozix> apokryphos: DISagreed.
<apokryphos> what?
<snoozix> apokryphos: the winamp look is a shame. i don't like it.
<endo602> is there a way to use microsoft onenote 2003 on kubuntu?
<snoozix> apokryphos: i like the player itself.
<apokryphos> snoozix: good for you =)
<snoozix> apokryphos: it's NOT why i use xmms.
<snoozix> apokryphos: in fact.
<apokryphos> snoozix: what exactly is good about the player?
<snoozix> apokryphos: it just works.
<endo602> its small
<apokryphos> so do the others
<endo602> no frills
<apokryphos> juk is reasonably small; beep is smaller
<endo602> just plays music
<apokryphos> so the ugliness is a plus?
<apokryphos> ok.....
<snoozix> apokryphos: beep is xmms with gtk2. nothing else.
<kkathman-zzzz> lol
<endo602> kkathman-zzzz:  is there a way to shut off my caps key for good?
<apokryphos> snoozix: exactly! So why would you use xmms. It's the last thing I recommend, but it's still much better.
<kosh> snoozix: http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=113&product=9306  that is what I am using
<snoozix> apokryphos: because i HATE gtk2 file selection dialogs.
<kkathman-zzzz> shut off the caps key?? I dont think so
<snoozix> apokryphos: they are a DISEASE and make life MUCH harder for me.
<apokryphos> X ones are probably worse
<apokryphos> but true -- I don't like them neither
<endo602> that sux
<apokryphos> snoozix: what's wrong with juk?
<kkathman-zzzz> endo602:  wouldnt that be a bit radical if you had to write a letter?
<endo602> i can disable temporarily
<endo602> why?
<kkathman-zzzz> uhm, proper nouns?
<endo602> caps lock key
<kkathman-zzzz> ohh caps LOCK
<endo602> i can use shift
<kkathman-zzzz> hehe
<endo602> yeah sorry
<snoozix> apokryphos: i can't think of any reason why "Home" should be /home/myname and not /home. i can't figure out why there isn't "." and ".." anymore. i can the fuck not figure out why i need bookmarks for folders when i simply want a normal navigation with a textinput area to navigate through my shit.
<kkathman-zzzz> sounds like you have fat fingers like me :)
<kkathman-zzzz> hehe
<snoozix> apokryphos: why do they set those silly aliases and not let us think that way.
<apokryphos> snoozix: alright cowboy -- calm down ;-). I hate them too, as I said =)
<arrinmurr> apokryphos: well, i don't need any cool features. and the look of the menus? who cares? amaroK is maybe nice, but it's like 5x as heavy as xmms. oh well, luckily there are many players for people to choose from, but i'll always be there to defend xmms anyway ;)
<endo602> small laptop keyboard
<kkathman-zzzz> hehe
<apokryphos> snoozix: there was a really good movie clip recording demonstrating some frustration caused with gtk file open dialog
<snoozix> apokryphos: i had hours of discussions about that silly gtk2 file selection dialogs. if programmers think their users are idiots, only idiots will use their software. that's the way things are.
<snoozix> apokryphos: and it IS the way things are.
<apokryphos> arrinmurr: fine and dandy; as I said, I won't argue with "I just like it". amaroK is not the only player out there; JuK is a featureful alternative that is quite lightweight.
<apokryphos> snoozix: alright Linus :P
<snoozix> apokryphos: they are the worst "life easier making" stuff i had to work with since starting using linux. gtk2 developers should be arrested lifelong for this piece of SHIT.
<arrinmurr> apokryphos: i bet it's still heavier than xmms :/
<apokryphos> snoozix: alright alright -- language please.
<kkathman-zzzz> geez
<endo602> what do you guys think is wiser a dual boot partition with linux and kubuntu or a linux box with a wm windows?
<apokryphos> arrinmurr: I bet mpg321 is lighter than xmms too ;-)
<endo602> vm windows
<snoozix> apokryphos: sorry, but you try to get me in your way and i don't feel like trying out software i know i'm frustrated of a few hours after trying. and i just would need a cool eq. nothing else.
<apokryphos> your last rant was pretty wasted though -- I said from the out-take that I detest gtk file open dialog too :)
<kosh> I have to admit I can't see any realy difference in resource consumption between amarok and xmms
<snoozix> mpg321 is a hacked up mpg123. i recommend everyone to compile it's own mpg123 and throw away that deb stuff. it has more latency and some keyboard bindings don't work.
<endo602> kkathman-zzzz: you out of ideas?
* apokryphos chuckles
<arrinmurr> apokryphos: actually, it seems to be ~2x as heavy as xmms :D
<apokryphos> arrinmurr: what? JuK?
<arrinmurr> apokryphos: mpg321
<snoozix> amarok doesn't play correctly, it jitters and jumps all the time.
<apokryphos> I very much doubt that
<snoozix> drrt-drrz-drrttzz-drrttz
<apokryphos> snoozix: what engine, and what file format?
<snoozix> great.
<arrinmurr> apokryphos: well, that's what top says
<snoozix> cool player.
<snoozix> apokryphos: mp3 with alsasink
<apokryphos> snoozix: obviously if you're getting that then you've encountered a bug (or you're doing something wrong), the player isn't actually like that.
<snoozix> apokryphos: i don't think i'm doing anything wrong.
<kosh> top is not accurate for memory usage
<apokryphos> snoozix: you on breezy?
<kosh> snoozix: I would use the xine output
<snoozix> apokryphos: yes.
<snoozix> kosh: i just try it out, yeah.
<callie> I use amarok xine and im more than satisfied with it
<apokryphos> snoozix: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.8.php
<kosh> snoozix: amarok works fine but gstreamer needs a lot of work
<apokryphos> it will probably get that with kde 4 =)
<callie> g streamer needs ditching, or at least removing until its half way usefull
<apokryphos> it's not that bad, really :D
<callie> erm
<callie> it doesnt play mp3's properly
<apokryphos> does here
<kosh> it plays mp3s fine
<snoozix> ok it works. so why can't i just have a single window with a playlist? why is the current playlist entry pulsating? why do i have to get used to this home/current/content/collection (dont want it) tabs?
<snoozix> why can't it read id3 info when i CLICK on a track?
<snoozix> argh
<apokryphos> snoozix: (i) you can (ii) it's called the "now playing affect" -- might be alterable, (iii) you don't.
<snoozix> and i really don't like the interface :(
<dipnlik> snoozix: use mp3blaster instead
<callie> its all jittery on mine and i dont think i should have to tweak the hell out of it or have super computer to work
<apokryphos> sure
<dipnlik> snoozix: or make a player with all you like
<snoozix> dipnlik: xmms works as i want it to. it's good.
<dipnlik> snoozix: so......... use iiiiiiiiit! :)
<callie> xmms is great if you run at 1024x768
<snoozix> dipnlik: i just tried to figure out why i don't like that other stuff because i got caught in that silly discussion.
<callie> otherwise its tiny
<snoozix> dipnlik: i am here to discuss things :)
<snoozix> dipnlik: don't blame me. i know what i'm using and why.
<callie> snoozix, if you like it and it works that all the reason you need, surely thats why we're all using Kubuntu in the first place
<snoozix> callie: i'm using ubuntu with apt-get install kde, so where's the matter? :)
<kosh> well at higher rez xmms is just not usable
<snoozix> kosh: not really true.
<snoozix> kosh: depends on the skin you use.
<callie> snoozix, i was agreeing with you
<sniff> has anyone had problems with faulty menus in kde. Like you click on TOOLS and then go to a submenu but it doesn't display?
<snoozix> kosh: the default is not easy to read then, that's right.
<snoozix> kosh: see it positivy, it doesn't take much space on your desktop then :)
<snoozix> callie: i know, but i wasn't with you :)
<dipnlik> sniff: there is one image viewing program that has a Tools item but no subitems
<callie> snoozix, I think you're confusing 'discuss' with 'argue needlessly'
<snoozix> and i WILL keep up those discussions until people stop trying to get me to software i don't like just because i need a player with a GOOD octave equalizer like 31, 62, 125hz and so on.
<dipnlik> sniff: can't remember what it was, kuickshow, gwenview, something like that
<kosh> snoozix: I have 4 monitors and I don't keep the audio player visable anyways
<snoozix> callie: hehehe
<kosh> snoozix: I just load it up to set a collection of songs to play
<snoozix> kosh: i got 3 and sometimes i really search xmms on my desktop, yes :)
<snoozix> kosh: but it's not that problem with virtual desktops and a taskbar wm.
<snoozix> at least amarok now plays mp3s. not bad.
<tristan_> hello
<snoozix> i think i will use it for 2 or 3 days and then shift back to xmms :)
<snoozix> hi tristan_
<snoozix> np: police - de do do do, de da da da :)
<snoozix> allright, gotta do stuff. cu all in 6 hours or so.
<snoozix> and anyways, thanks a lot for helping me :)
<tristan_> I have created a startup script in /home/tristan/.kde/Autostart which should automatically launch my xmodmap but it just open it with kate everytime I launch kde... anyone knows why?
<paines> trappist, ist it executable ?
<tristan_> My file is called xmod and looks like that :       #!/bin/sh
<tristan_>       xmodmap /etc/xmodmap.conf
<paines> ups
<dipnlik> tristan_: chmod +x on your file ?
<paines> in mean tristan_
<tristan_> Already +x for user, group and other
<paines> tristan_, look into ~/.xsession-errors for error messages
<tristan_> Does the file xmod need to belong to me or to root?
<tristan_> Would this be an answer...
<tristan_> kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_keyboard.so
<tristan_> : undefined symbol: init_keyboard_layou
<AMelsen> Anyone who can tell me what I need to install and do to connect to our network printers here at work? Shared from a Windows 2000
<tristan_> But I don't understand because if I type xmodmap /etc/xmodmap.conf it works fine
<Finite9> window redrawing/moving windows is a bit sluggish--how can I make it run faster?
<kosh> Finite9: faster graphics card, however in another few months if you have a card capable of hardware accelerated opengl you should be able to use xgl which gives a huge speedup
<kosh> Finite9: since it offloads just about all the x stuff to the graphics card
<callie> kosh, whats that a part of?
<callie> kde upgrade?
<kosh> callie: it is an x thing not a kde thing
<callie> cool
<cion> does amarok uses gstreamer plugins like on gnome?
<arrinmurr> cion: yes, if that's what you want
<cion> i mean i just installed
<cion> kubuntu
<cion> do i have to follow same procedures as for ubuntu?
<ita> hi all .. finally you see a happy ita
<ita> *happy smile (not on drugs but on kubuntu)*
<arrinmurr> cion: yeah, i guess you should install the same gstreamer packages if you want to use amarok with gstreamer. i'd just install amarok-xine and use it though
<cion> italiano?
<cion> oh ok
<cion> so installing amarok-xine fixes all the  mp3,wma problems?
<ita> mi padre e .. io sono nato in germania
<arrinmurr> cion: i don't know about wma
<cion> arrinmurr ok where can i get more info
<cion> ita piacere, io sto a Roma
<arrinmurr> cion: you could just install amarok-xine and try it. if it's not enough for your needs, just install the gstreamer packages then, following:
<arrinmurr> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<cion> ok got it
<cion> thx man
<ita> i have another noobsh question .. i used to run fc3 .. there i could open "terminals/shells" .. inside there was a bash running but it was more configurable (optic only), i had "colors" .. and i could start kde stuff .. now i only have xterm .. i looks ugly, starting kde stuff makes it go "cannot open display" and i ask myself where in kubuntu the shell/terminal is hidden
<kosh> hit alf-f2 and type konsole
<sniff> oh peeps
<ita> woohooo
<ita> kosh you made my day :) thank you
<sniff> is anyone here from last night when i accidentally deleted all of kde?
<kosh> it is also under system -> terminal program
<ita> there you go .. i must be partially blind thanks again
<kosh> and you can right click add the konsole program to your bar if you want, for some reason the kubuntu devs removed it
<Finite9> kosh: got interrupted...thanks for the info about window redrawing but I already have an ATI mobility X700 with 128Mb VRAM and window redrawing is slow!
<Finite9> kosh: how can I verify that the ATI binary driver is really being used by X to start with?
<kosh> hmm
<kosh> how about typing glxinfo and put in the paste bin what it says
<sniff> if you'd be so kind as to take a look at this i would really appreciate it     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131316
<vge> hey, when i play streamin asx files with VLC, i only get sound, how can i see the video too? :)
<sniff> vge:  what is vlc?
<vge> vlc media player
<inger> Hi. Im just installed kubuntu on my mothers computer. And I've also installed amsn because its most similar to msn messenger. But does anyone know if it is possible to make it more compatible with msn mess. emoticons?
<sniff> inger: can't
<sniff> anyway what's wrong with kopete
<inger> sniff, shes used to msn messenger and I think its the easiest for her. But is kopete more compatible with msn emoticons?
<sniff> inger: you can type, send and receive text messages with basic emoticons, but you won't get any of the fanciful emoticons like those flash nudgesw
<inger> ok, thats a problem... she had tons of that crap in windows...
<kosh> why did you switch her off windows it the first place?
<sniff> inger: even when i run windows i don't run msn, i use trillian
<inger> kosh, windows suck? and she alway got tons of viruses and crap...
<kosh> inger: my point is that if you got rid of windows because of all the crap and viruses then why expect linux to be compatible with the reason that you moved off of windows?
<sniff> inger: good move switching from windows, but you're only going to get the bare minimum with the messaging
<sniff> like you said all those flash nudges etc are crap, so why are they essential to your mothers use?
<kosh> on linux I have noticed that irc is far more popular
<kosh> and the linux irc clients seem to be the best
<inger> yeah i know all that. Ive been using linux for years. And I dont't need that crap, but she likes it so I just wanted to ask you guys if it was possible, otherwise she will have to live with the standard stuff
<sniff> irc l33t
<sniff> inger: ah i see, fair enough
* kosh nails sniff's head to the desk, sets fire to it and feeds his charred remains the pakmarah
<inger> sniff, yeah I use mostly IRC myself
<sniff> inger: i have the same thing for my mum in the pipeline
<sniff> kosh:  not very nice
<sniff> kosh: say sorry
<kosh> sniff: neither is number speak :)
<sniff> kosh: or look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131316   and give me an answer
<vge> but can somebody advice me why asx is not showing up?
<sniff> kosh:  ha! i was just trying to "fit in" ;)
<sniff> vge: asx is windows streaming... right?
<kosh> vge: sorry no idea I have never viewed any asx files
<vge> sniff: asx is windows stream yes
<inger> ok, well thanks for the help, I'll might come back another time. Never used KDE before=) Terminal FTW
<kosh> sorry sniff I don't know about that one
<sniff> :(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<kosh> I don't even have digikam installed
<sniff> kosh: you wouldn't do me a huge favour would you?
<kosh> what?
<sniff> kosh: mmmm
<sniff> kosh: can u guess?
<kosh> cook marshmallows over your body and make smores for people?
<sniff> kosh: sudo apt-get install digikam   :D:D:D
<sniff> no!
<sniff> kosh: alternatively could you provide me with an ssh connection to your machine with admin privs....
<kosh> I don't see anything under batch process
<sniff> kosh: I want to help you "optimize" your system
<kosh> umm no
<sniff> kosh: does your menu look the same as mine?
<sniff> kosh: i can make you computer use 0 cpu
<kosh> not sure I did not look at your picture
<sniff> kosh: rm -r -f *       will make your computer so fast!
<kosh> my computer is not directly connected to the internet
<sniff> portmap then
<sniff> mmm
<kosh> at least it is easy to purge and remove packages
<sniff> kosh: sudo apt-get install digikamimageplugins
<kosh> I don't want to reinstall it
<sniff> would you please be kind enough to look at my picture http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131316     and see if it's the same as yours?
<kosh> same
<sniff> wow
<sniff> i suppose that is good news that mine isn't fucked
<nuxil> hello people
<nuxil> everytime i put a disk in my cdrom it automounts
<nuxil> how do i get rid of that
<sniff> kosh:  is your real name fester per chance?
<nuxil> anyone know?
<sniff> nuxil: i don't
<sniff> nuxil: i'd be insterested to find out
<callie> nuxil, edit you /etc/fstab
<callie> *your
<nuxil> noauto ??
<sniff> nuxil: hey yeah that's it!!
<nuxil> :)
<sniff> i forgot that
<callie> and i think kde has an automounter that might need to be stopped as well
<kkathman> hi callie..how are you?
<kkathman> Hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi
<callie> hey kkathman, im pretty good, u?
<kkathman> I am well, callie, thanks for asking
* callie has cheese and pickle sandwichs
<callie> mmmmmmmm
<callie> has anyone got 5 grand?
<callie> that i could borrow?
<callie> up to anything exciting kkathman ?
<kkathman> callie:  working on a couple of new websites for clients, but fairly mundane stuff I'd say
<kkathman> but its always a challenge
<callie> is that your main job?
<kkathman> callie:  well its not my 9-5 job, no, but my afterhours one :)
<callie> cool
<kkathman> callie:  in my main job, we are at the end of a quarter and my services are usually waning about that time :)
<kkathman> it will pick up again in a month prolly
<callie> im sat looking at my desktop thinking 'hmmmm what shall i do?' i almost want something to stop working just so i can fix it
<kkathman> callie:  hehe... well install Dapper, then you'll have some fun :)
<Daddy_D> hi, can I ask what is the right syntax to reinstall kcontrol?
<Daddy_D> sudo apt-get reinstall kcontrol?
<callie> kkathman, i dont want THAT much to fix ;)
<kkathman> haha
<callie> im sure its not that bad though
<kkathman> its a few days from feature freeze
<callie> its out in april yeah?
<kkathman> then they can get down to trying to fix the things that really need fixing before launch
<kkathman> Im probably NOT going to migrate to Dapper immediately
<callie> me neither, i'll give it a few months i think
<kkathman> thats probably wise.
<kkathman> i am actually dual booting with another distro right now, just checking things out
<callie> which one?
<kkathman> callie:  our company (9-5 one) is moving to Suse in April, so I have been learning it on the side, before they give us laptops with it
<callie> damn it!
<kkathman> so Im learning about where things are, all that stuff
<callie> why wont my company give out laptops??!?!?
<tijn> hehe
<kkathman> well its an improvement...we were in Windows XP :)
<tijn> sweet
<tijn> big company?
<kkathman> and they WERE going to go to RedHat
<_antonio> hola
<kkathman> tijn: yep  3rd largest IT company in the world
<callie> woh! thats big ;)
<callie> I'm having fun writing nasty letters to my ISP
<johnflux> kkathman: kde or gnome ? :)
<kkathman> KDE
<johnflux> callie: you're not calliath right?
<johnflux> kkathman: cool.  get them to pay me to do some coding
<kkathman> being an IT company, we run almost every gambit of hardware, software and peripherals
<callie> johnflux, yes, i am not him
<johnflux> her
<callie> :P
<callie> whatever
<kkathman> so its not like its a corporate mandate ... just one portion of our division :)
<kkathman> hey chavo :)
<chavo> hello
<callie> my isp told me that the reason i was getting less than 1B/s was becuase my cpu was using more than 10%
<callie> man how i laughed
<chavo> just installed a dapper daily build
<chavo> running great so far
<callie> until you jinxed yourself chavo
<chavo> well I have my breezy on a different partition so all is good
<callie> good thinking ;)
<kkathman> hehe very good thinking :)
<sonix> name sonix
<callie> searching for 'drake' can have some interesting results http://www.nwlink.com/~lashly/photogallery/Drake%20In%20A%20Box.jpg
<sniff> guys where might one find the directory that Kontact stores it's shit it?
<ccc_> anyone using opera?
<sniff> in?#
<blackflag> where stores fetchmail mails when no smtp server is available?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<kkathman-away> sniff:  look in you  home directory...will be under the various things such as kmail, aggrekator etc
<kkathman> sniff:  they will typically be hidden also, so if you are using konq or krusader, turn on hidden files
<kkathman> brb reboot
<aceofhertz> anyone alive in here?
<ubijtsa> ccc_: until I updated to Dapper - yes
<sniff> ubijtsa: haha!#
<sniff> what's gone wrong?
<aceofhertz> I have a Geforce 5200FX video card and I'm trying to get the tv-out to work with kubuntu, can anyone help?
<ubijtsa> Opera 8.51 or 9TP2 requires xlibs|xlib6g which Dapper doesn't have
<sniff> that's a bit of a bugger isn't it
<ubijtsa> da
<paveq> two things, I don't like kubuntu kcontrol, how do I get defautl back? Another, kdm seems to be locked to kubuntu theme?
<trappist> paveq: kcontrol from the command line should give you ye olde kcontrol
<kkathman> paveq:  ??
<kkathman> I think he must mean the systemsettings
<trappist> paveq: you change the kubuntu theme by editing /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<trappist> kkathman: yeah I think so
<trappist> that mac-ish thing
<kkathman> systemsettings is broken in many places, but is scheduled to be fixed in dapper, we hope
<trappist> I liked it when I first saw it, but I'm back to kcontrol
<Daddy_D> trappist: can you tell the correct syntax for reinstalling kcontrol?
<paveq> trappist: I already know that
<paveq> but for normal user its not very nice
<Daddy_D> Im having a major problem with my user password which dosent work when it prompts me for admin mode.
<kkathman> trappist: yes me too, I run multiple distros and find the systemsettings very parochial and ineffective for my tastes
<trappist> Daddy_D: reinstalling?  sudo apt-get install kcontrol I guess
<paveq> they just want to use kcontrol
<Daddy_D> ok
<kkathman> paveq:  then alt-F2 and type kcontrol
<trappist> kkathman: I love the look and feel, but it looks like not everything's there and it's slightly confusing to navigate if you're not a mac person
<Daddy_D> thanks
<Daddy_D> i think it worked
<kkathman> trappist:  yes agreed, and its NON standard KDE
<trappist> yeah that too
<paveq> kkathman: thanks
<kkathman> np
<paveq> kkathman: I thought they replaced the default :D
<trappist> if we've got qt hackers on the kubuntu team with the kung fu to write something like that, methinks their skills would be much better applied elsewhere
<kkathman> paveq: well, not really
<kkathman> paveq:  kcontrol is the standard, KDE provided utility
<kkathman> so it should always be there
<kkathman> systemsettings is kind of a dumbed down version, allegedly easier to use
<trappist> I saw on a blog somewhere how to restore the original functionality of the menu item to launch kcontrol, but since I usually launch it with katapult I didn't pay much attention
<Daddy_D> Im not sure if I like or dislike this kubuntu
<Daddy_D> the password problem still persist
<Daddy_D> does anyone know how to fix this?
<kkathman> trappist:  not hard to do, just remove it from the menu, add kcontrol back, and reset the shortcut
<farous> what passwaard prob
<trappist> kkathman: come to think of it, even on a mac it's confusing in that I keep closing it because I keep thinking I'm in a new window when I'm in a settings applet
<paveq> kkathman: maybe kubuntu should ask from user if he wants simplified interface?
<Daddy_D> ok let me explain
<trappist> paveq: like the 'classic' control center view in windows xp?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<kkathman> paveq:  well, there is some talk that some "variant" of systemsettings is being considered for KDE4, I hope not
<kkathman> but nevertheless its possible
<paveq> trappist: I don't use windows, but yes
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i mount (in fstab) my cdrom for all users can read it
<trappist> kkathman: I'm all about a variant that doesn't suck
<MetaMorfoziS> read/mount
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<kkathman> lol trappist ;)
<trappist> but then I can't think off the top of my head how to improve on kcontrol.  it's pretty nice.
<kkathman> MetaMorfoziS:  just add it to your fstab..you got it right
<Daddy_D> I installed kubuntu yesturday and it worked fine. Im a beginner at this but I was happy to start on my own. Today when I started linux I tried to get to 'network settings'. it prompts me for a password, I type the correct one (100%sure) and then nothing. It goes back to grey so I cant click and change ip etc.
<paveq> trappist: I consider myself as advanced user, I even run ck kernel
<MetaMorfoziS> because i have these two erros when i'm trying... "Only meta can mount ..." or  "Only root can mount..."
<Daddy_D> just browse the tabs
<paveq> trappist: but for noob things should not be confusing
<paveq> trappist: or differ from normal kde too much
<MetaMorfoziS> kkathman: it's not simple like that^^
<farous> Daddy_D: update your installation
<kkathman> MetaMorfoziS:  yes it really is
<trappist> so we all agree, systemsettings sucks.
<MetaMorfoziS> (For me)
<paveq> not being able to change kdm background from kcontrol sucks
<kkathman> MetaMorfoziS:  try Googling "add CD-ROM to fstab"   see what comes up :)
<farous> there were a bug with using admin on default install
<MetaMorfoziS> so, plase help me about adding the parameters
<farous> the update will fix it
<MetaMorfoziS> yes i googled
<Daddy_D> ok, how do I do that? And what does updating mean? Something wrong with the distro I downlaodeD?
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm don't found any good ansver
<paveq> btw, is there easy way to install kde 3.5.1?
<kkathman> MetaMorfoziS:  then read the linuxforums' thread
<paveq> for ubuntu
<farous> Daddy_D: you have adept package manager use it
<MetaMorfoziS> !cdrom
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<MetaMorfoziS> shit
<farous> or in a terminal type
<paveq> I already use it on gentoo
<farous> sudo apt-get update
<trappist> Daddy_D: security updates and bugfixes come out all the time.  they don't remaster the iso when a new package comes out, so updating is recommended, even on a shiny new install.
<farous> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Daddy_D> yeah farous, I prefer the terminal as I feel better using it somehow. Which is strange coming from a Windows XP users lol
<farous> cool
<Daddy_D> ok Im going to try it
<farous> ok got to go now hope it goes fine Daddy_D
* farous duty calls :)
<Daddy_D> its downloading
<Daddy_D> do I use the /clear command to remove the archive later on?
<trappist> ok I know my mail server's down.  I just disabled interval mail checking for that account in kmail, but I still get a message every few minutes about it can't connect.
<farous> Daddy_D: they do not take much space so no need
<Daddy_D> ok
<Daddy_D> man if this works Im going to be over the moon
<farous> seems you already using the man pages ;)
<kkathman> MetaMorfoziS:  a perfect example is here http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/bsd/2000/07/05/FreeBSD_Basics.html?page=2
<Daddy_D> this issue was really frustrating. I even ended up enabling the root login
<trappist> Daddy_D: if you really want to, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb when it's done
<Daddy_D> trough the GUI
<farous> trappist: a clear command will do that
<trappist> Daddy_D: I forgot what your issue is
<trappist> farous: what sort of clear command?
* kkathman can always tell the younger Linux users from the older ones, as they want answers immediately, rather than googling and digging for an answer :)
<farous> sudo aptitude clean
<Daddy_D> I dont know my self I saw it in the konsole mentioned
<sonix> Hi does anyone know how to install rainbowcrack on kubunto-5-10 amd64 ? Howto of rainbowcrack doesnt work
<trappist> farous: cool
<Daddy_D> but thanks, didnt know there is different way of doing it.
* trappist makes a cron job
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ thanx kkathman i check it.
<farous> trappist: am sure apt-get have something similar but i am more used to aptitude
<trappist> for me, disk space is precious and I've got all the bandwidth I can eat, so I'm annoyed by things like apt archives that want to pile up
<farous> Daddy_D: when you leaave it you do not need to download each time you reinstall the package
<farous> that is why it is handy you do not need to be always on the net
<farous> ok time to go now take care all :)
<trappist> I wouldn't mind an install-time option for those of us with fat pipes and not enough disk space to turn off archiving or autoinstall a cron job to clean it up
<paveq> seems that kdm is not restarting after logout
<Daddy_D> I understant
<Daddy_D> not like Windows where you always end up installing Service Packs
<Daddy_D> I must say, this bug is quiet major for beginners and it really put me off. From what I read they said its possibly a KDE bug for using the SUDO instead of SU or something like that.
<Jaymac> kdesu...
<Daddy_D> ah that one I mean
<Jaymac> Apparently.. *cough* using sudo under kubuntu can be risky.. although I've never seen any evidence of this
<Daddy_D> it works!
<Jaymac> :)
<Jaymac> but kdesu is a safe bet
<Daddy_D> I need to restart to make sure it will be ok after I reboot
<Daddy_D> brb
<AMelsen> Hey.... I know something you all don't know..... I know the last number of Pi
<kkathman> yes sudo-ing a kde app is not a good practice, better to use kdesu
<AMelsen> it's 7
<AMelsen> I dare anyone to prove me wrong =)
<Jaymac> I say it's 1
<AMelsen> It isn't... it's 7!
<Jaymac> 1
<AMelsen> 7!!!
* kkathman thinks...who the ... cares about pi
<sniff> what is kdesu?
* AMelsen stomps his feet
<AMelsen> kde su
<Jaymac> kde switch user i presume
<_mindspin> ! off topic
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<_nate> time is merely an illusion, isn't it?
<kkathman> kdesu is what you use to run a kde app at root
<_nate> and anyway, it's 9
<AMelsen> lol
<_mindspin> ! #ubunt-offtopic
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
* kkathman posits that since pi is an irrational number there IS no last number, by definition
<_nate> true, kkathman
<AMelsen> darn
<AMelsen> and here I thought I had a good discussion topic =)
<_nate> what's that?
<Jaymac> Well you can argue about what number of pi the most powerful computer in the world can compute before crashing
<sniff> i'm feeling a little irrational right now too
<sniff> maybe i'll eat a
<sniff> pi
<_nate> killer app for linux : teatimer
<AMelsen> You guys ever seen that show with that dude Daniel Mallet? The guy who recited pi in 5 hours straight.. was something like.. 25412 digits
<sniff> pie, sorry
<Jaymac> has anyone successfully got amarok 1.4 working in kde?
<paveq> seems that kdm is not restarting after logout
<Jaymac> i mean in kubuntu
<kkathman> looooser
<paveq> so any suggessions?
<trappist> paveq: could it be that X is failing to restart?
<kkathman> AMelsen: I think the guy needs a new hobby...don you know he's fun at a party (NOT)
<_mindspin> ctrl+Alt+F1 log in -> startx
<Jaymac> you just want to configure the x login manager again?
<_mindspin> as a workaround
<paveq> trappist: maybe
<paveq> nothing weird at logs thou
<Daddy_D> Aaaah, sweet!
<Jaymac> you're welcome, Daddy.
<paveq> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<paveq> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<paveq> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<paveq> (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!
<paveq> just those
<_mindspin> !flood
<ubotu> flood is probably for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<paveq> maybe it doesn' like my monolist kernel
<Daddy_D> I can even disable the root now
<paveq> I didn't flood :W
<_nate> iiii'm a dinosaur
<_mindspin> use pastebin for pasting such
<paveq> or if you consider that as flooding -------> /part
<paveq> ...
<trappist> paveq: such are the rules of the channel.  please respect them.
<_mindspin> or --------------> /part
<Daddy_D> I have another question which dosent make any sense. I use DHCP with ip 192.168.0.2 to connect to the internet. When I set it up manually using the same ip (no DCHP) i can't open websites.
<trappist> what _mindspin said.
<Daddy_D> I do use a router with gateway of 192.168.0.1
<trappist> Daddy_D: dhcp doesn't just give you an ip address.  it setup up your default gateway and your dns servers.
<Daddy_D> but it dosent make sense why it wouldnt work. I even tried different ip's but stil lthe same
<_mindspin> you have to set default gw when you use it manually
<trappist> s/setup/sets up/
<Daddy_D> I did the gateway too
<_nate> add a static route to 192.168.0.2 on the router?
<trappist> default route?
<Daddy_D> yes
<trappist> sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<_mindspin> sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<_mindspin> ;-)
<trappist> don't listen to _mindspin
<paveq> trappist: tell me whats the flood limit
<Daddy_D> heh
<paveq> pasting few lines?
<paveq> I could write them too
<trappist> paveq: one line.  If it was my channel it would be 3, but it's not, so I just follow the rules.
<Daddy_D> when I type the command it told me file exist. So I believe it's set anyway.
<trappist> Daddy_D: it means you *have* a default route.  route -n to see it.
<_mindspin> type route on commandline
<Daddy_D> What about DNS. Im not familiar with the name system. Where do I configure that?
<trappist> Daddy_D: add the nameserver(s) to /etc/resolv.conf
<_mindspin> one step after the other Daddy
<trappist> Daddy_D: um, why not just use dhcp?
<Daddy_D> aha, Kate just open to edit the resol.conf but how do I know what DNS to type?
<Daddy_D> because DHCP assings random numbers from a range. I dont want that as I can stream video to specific machine on the network without looking up which ip its using.
<_nate> daddy : is it a home network?
<Daddy_D> yes
<Daddy_D> maybe I havent got DNS
<_nate> try using the ip of the router as your nameserver
<trappist> Daddy_D: if you control the dhcp server you can assign a pseudo-static ip address to your mac address
<_mindspin> you can also create a hostlist and do it statically without dhcp or dns
<Daddy_D> Nah, I dont think so. The only thing I can change in this crappy router is Enable/Disable DHCP, assign ip range.
<Daddy_D> Thats it.
<Daddy_D> _mindspin:  thats what I was looking at. I think I configured it but need to try it out.
<Daddy_D> I will be back in a minute.
<_mindspin> mnage your name resolution with a linux machine and use the router only as default gw
<trappist> yeah buddy
<trappist> screw hardware routers
<_mindspin> sure
<_nate> so..you're saying...put linux on your default Gateway computer?
<trappist> where all you can do is whatever they decide to give you a clicky button for
<_mindspin> I have an old P1 for that stuff
<_mindspin> two nics and here ya go
<_nate> the hardware router is nice because of it's smaller size and decreased power consumption
<_mindspin> you could do it even without harddisk
<_nate> but i don't think either of those are too big of an issue
<trappist> _nate: so put linux on a mac mini ;)
<_nate> touche
<_mindspin> anold notebook would be good
<Daddy_D> can you read me?
<_nate> i use the router for everything, because 1) i'm lazy, and 2) this is my only linux machine, and it isn't up all the time; we have four other computers in the house always on, so I don't really want five
<Daddy_D> No, Im not sure what I changed but still dosent work. There are options in DNS and I tried putting a static host but no joy.
<_nate> it's a terrible router, though; a buffalo airstation
<Daddy_D> What is Dynamic DNS?
<Daddy_D> do I need that?
<_nate> no
<Daddy_D> o
<Daddy_D> k
<trappist> Daddy_D: that's for if you have a dynamic ip address from your isp but you want to assign a domain name to it
<_nate> so, you can get on here, but you can't access a webpage?
<_mindspin> Daddy I would suggest to take a step by step attempt
<Daddy_D> no no, I need to set it back to DHCP in order to go online
<_nate> ah
<Daddy_D> even tho I use exactly the same ip that DHCP assign its still no go
<_mindspin> you set it back on the router?
<trappist> Daddy_D: could it be that your router won't accept traffic from an IP address it didn't hand out, if dhcp is enabled?
<_nate> some router's have a default dhcp range, and they don't like you using on of those predefined addresses
<_mindspin> problem is when he changes anything, hes outta here
<Daddy_D> well, sounds interesting but my windows on the same machine has no problem using my ip address
<_nate> that will rule that out, then
<_mindspin> what do you get when typing ifconfig on console?
<Daddy_D> _mindspin:  yes thats right if I change something I have to go online
<Daddy_D> offline*
<_mindspin> and paste only the eth0 part
<Daddy_D> when I type ifconfig right now, I see my ip address .2 I see subnet maks and multicast address .255   nothing special really
<Daddy_D> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0A:5E:19:D7:15
<Daddy_D>           inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Daddy_D>           inet6 addr: fe80::20a:5eff:fe19:d715/64 Scope:Link
<Daddy_D>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Daddy_D>           RX packets:167 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Daddy_D>           TX packets:178 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Daddy_D>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Daddy_D>           RX bytes:97338 (95.0 KiB)  TX bytes:16070 (15.6 KiB)
<Daddy_D>           Interrupt:17
<_mindspin> haha
<_mindspin> ok what happens when you do a ping inka.de
<ccc_> ubijtsa / ubijtsa2: ok (sorry for the late reply on opera)... i get "ugly", non-antialiased, application menus in opera (both 8.5 and 9), and using both static and dynamic versions. can't see why, i was guessing it would follow the kde/qt style of my system.
<Daddy_D> recieved in 5999ms
<_mindspin> do you get a response?
<Daddy_D> yes
<Daddy_D> no packet error
<_mindspin> its ok
<trappist> ccc_: do you have the qt version of opera?
<Daddy_D> maybe I should try all those commands while I set manual ip
<Daddy_D> and disable the DHCP on my router
<_mindspin> the first is to get to know the ip adress
<_nate> eh, personally i'd give up and reinstall windows 2000
<_mindspin> the second is for checking wether a namebased address is solved via internet
<ccc_> trappist: well yes, i've tried both apt-getting it and tried the version from their webpage, and got version 9 from the opera snapshot page.
<Daddy_D> I see
<_mindspin> type route
<ccc_> trappist: hmm btw, just realized, the static version is not antialiased, and dynamic version might be, but the menu fonts are extremely small.
<Daddy_D> done
<_mindspin> but route should be ok for you get response
<_mindspin> so you should get default 192.168.0.1
<Daddy_D> yes
<_nate> and you can reach 192.168.0.1?
<_mindspin> so now disable dhcp on the router and have a look what happens
<Daddy_D> ok
<_mindspin> yeah do aping 192.168.0.1
<_mindspin> try the commands
<_nate> what happens if his dhcp client is still running? does that affect anything?
<_mindspin> good point
<_nate> what is that, dhclient?
<_mindspin> dhcp client on your side
<_mindspin> the one who receives the ip from dhcp server
<naitsirc> hi all
<naitsirc> cioa a tutti
<Daddy_D> ok nothing really changed and I can ping 192.168.0.1
<paveq> now I know whats with my kdm, it doesn't like my kernel
<paveq> I think it wants some modules
<paveq> I juswt made everything needed as buildin
<paveq> hmm
<_mindspin> can you ping inka.de
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> i have a problem about my cdrom, and files on cd
<MetaMorfoziS> if i open a doc, from cd
<naitsirc> qualcuno che parla italiano o espanol?
<orion_fr_24> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Daddy_D> yes I can
<MetaMorfoziS> openoffice will loads, but after the loading it's quiting
<kkathman> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<snikker> hi, someones use nmap?
<MetaMorfoziS> and i haven't got error, or log
<MetaMorfoziS> is there any idea?
<MetaMorfoziS> (if i copy the document (.doc or .sxw) to my desktop, and open it, openoffice will opens correctly.
<snikker> Failed to determine the netmask of ! : No such device
<Daddy_D> _mindspin: what do you think. Is it a linux issue or my router?
<MetaMorfoziS> !oo
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> !openoffice
<nate_> ahaha, as the idiot types in "dhclient" on his shell prompt and gets disconnected
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody heard about my problem?
<sniff> suggestions welcome:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131316
<_mindspin> Dad what is your problem now ? you can connect
<Daddy_D> oh yes I can. But in my settings in linux. DCHP is still selected.
<Daddy_D> I've disabled the server in the router.
<_mindspin> Carola Schaffrath wrote:
<_mindspin> >Hallo Markus,
<_mindspin> >bin gerade erst aus Berlin zurckgekehrt, daher sorry fr meine spte
<_mindspin> >Antwort.
<_mindspin> >
<_mindspin> >Kann leider nicht auf die Seite gehen, bekomme immer die Meldung, diese
<_mindspin> >Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.
<Daddy_D> heh I will be back. Need to try something
<_mindspin> baaaah
<_mindspin> i frecking posted garbage
<dereks> so, i have a "headless" kubuntu box. i sometimes vnc in, usually ssh though. i noticed today (via top) xorg is using 98.6% of my cpu at all times. I killed kdm, did nothing
<dereks> any suggestions?
<dereks> and by kill i stopped it
<Kaiser_Sleeps> restart x
<morrow> remove kdm from the startup scripts if you do not use it
<Kaiser_Sleeps> sudo /etc/init.d/xorg-common restart
<dereks> Kaiser_Sleeps: lemme try that, can i just stop it?
<dereks> morrow: i do occasionally
<Kaiser_Sleeps> dereks: yeh
<Kaiser_Sleeps> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<dereks> yeha
<dereks> Kaiser_Sleeps: kdm stop was what i did before and didn't work
<dereks> lets see if xorg-common stop works
<dereks> it didn't work
<Kaiser_Sleeps> and x11 something as well. don't remember off the top of my head
<dereks> Kaiser_Sleeps:
<dereks> ok
<dereks> thanks
<Al-Daja> X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Al-Daja>   Major opcode of failed request: 134
<Al-Daja>   Minor opcode of failed request: 10
<Al-Daja>   Serial number of failed request: 54
<Al-Daja> ...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
<Al-Daja> what this means?
<dereks> Kaiser_Sleeps: the only thing i have that begins with x, is xorg-common in init.d
<_mindspin> you had an Xserver error
<Kaiser_Sleeps> dereks: hm. ok
<Kaiser_Sleeps> dereks: try something like `killall xorg`
<Al-Daja> _mindspin: and? how to solve this error?
<Kaiser_Sleeps> not sure though (about to go to sleep)
<_mindspin> sorry thats very vague
<_mindspin> is your screen resolution corret
<_mindspin> what is the error
<dereks> Kaiser_Sleeps: that didn't work
<dereks> i tried that earlier
<Al-Daja> _mindspin: let me check
<Daddy_D> ok let me think how to explain this...
<Daddy_D> First of all, I disabled DHCP server from the router (bad idea), then I went and changed the ip address manually to 192.168.0.2 and typed the following commands in the console. They came with this response:
<_mindspin> please use pastebin
<Al-Daja> _mindspin: www.paste.bin.com?
<Daddy_D> whats pastebin?
<dereks> Kaiser_Sleeps: i killed "X" and it worked
<_mindspin> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Al-Daja> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/557753 _mindspin
<dereks> hmm, my comp is just running kinda sluggish
<Daddy_D> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8738
<_mindspin> Al-Daja: "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1" did you that?
<dereks> maybe this is cuz my comp hasn't been restarted in 42 days
<Al-Daja> bash: +set: command not found _mindspin
<Daddy_D> by the way, the reason it was a bad idea disabling DHCP It wouldnt connect back when I reverted back to DHCP settings in network settings.
<_mindspin> Daddy_D: you must give yourcomputer an ip address sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2
<Daddy_D> Strange. I thought I did using the GUI
<_mindspin> then you'll have to add a default gw by sudo route add default gw 192.168.20.1
<ita> ok im off - first in first out principle :) cya tomorrow - ciao
<_mindspin> then it should work
<Daddy_D> ah I see
<Daddy_D> ok I will try it out
<Daddy_D> brb
<_mindspin> Al-Daja: does the config fit with your hardware?
<_mindspin> I#m no gamer so graphic cards and stuff is not my field
<Psi-Jack> dereks: Heh, not bad..
<Al-Daja> _mindspin:  gonna check it, i see i have the same trouble that have with windows thx anyway
<_mindspin> maybe try sudo dpkgreconfigure xorg.config
<trappist> dereks: no reason for that.  linux isn't like windows in that it likes to be rebooted now and then.  just use things like top and ps to see what's running that maybe shouldn't be, or what's using more resources than it should.
<Psi-Jack> Actually, it's dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<trappist> xserver-xorg
<_mindspin> hanx
<_mindspin> haha
<_mindspin> we seem all to be experts
<Psi-Jack> Or xserver-xorg. ;)
<trappist> I think xorg-common works too ;)
<_mindspin> theres always another way to do it
<Psi-Jack> trappist: I finally solved the problem with Konqueror filemanagers loading up in Konqueror Browsers!
<dereks> trappist: i know, i have used linux long enough to know that, but top shows no reason anything should be sluggish
<trappist> Psi-Jack: how's that?
<Psi-Jack> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PsiJack
<Psi-Jack> I documented it, too. :)
<trappist> dereks: hit M (as in shift-m) in top to sort by memory usage
<trappist> Psi-Jack: hrm, I wonder if that'll address the issue I have when I insert a dvd
<_mindspin> firefox is the leader
<Psi-Jack> trappist: Which issue?
<dereks> trappist: when i do a free -m; i see "-/+ buffers/cache:        287        724"
<_mindspin> followed by xserver and thunderbird
<dereks> which means i have 724 megs of ram free
<trappist> Psi-Jack: it just pops up and complains about media:/hdc not existing iirc
<Psi-Jack> trappist: Is it auto-loading a konqueror window when you insert a disk, and then popping up a dialog of what to do with it?
<Psi-Jack> Ohh. That?
<trappist> dereks: honestly I dunno what those numbers mean but it looks about the same on my system which is running fine
<Psi-Jack> trappist: What's your fstab look like for your hdc?
<dereks> trappist: thats basically your used memory and unused memory
<trappist> Psi-Jack: couldn't tell ya right now, the power's out at home :)
<dereks> the buffers shows what linux has allocated to use
<trappist> dereks: yeah, but I don't know what the units are
<_mindspin> dereks could it be a network issue?
<dereks> the -m means megs
<Psi-Jack> trappist: LOL. Well, remind me of it later. I can help you fix that one. :)
<trappist> ah
<dereks> _mindspin: i was actually just considering that now
<trappist> Psi-Jack: awesome, will do.  I've spent a lot of time on it.
<Psi-Jack> trappist: That one, I think I solved in like 5 minutes.. :)
<_mindspin> fire up etherreal and have alook what happenes in the network
<dereks> _mindspin: i just considered that my roommate might be downloading crap
<_mindspin> haha
<dereks> _mindspin: will that work in a router network?
<trappist> Psi-Jack: so when you insert a dvd, xine (or your favorite media player) pops up to play it?
<_mindspin> it should afaik
<dereks> _mindspin: hmm
<trappist> Psi-Jack: if you help me fix it I will definitely document it and/or file a bug report
<trappist> and maybe buy you a beer ;)
<Psi-Jack> trappist: Nope. When I put in a DVD, all it does is prompt me, what I want to do with it.
<trappist> that's good enough for me
<Psi-Jack> trappist: Mmmm.. Beer... Yeah. I have PayPal for that kinda stuff. ;}
<trappist> beats the hell out of an empty konqueror window and an error message
<trappist> and I think if I can get that far I can get it to launch xine
<Psi-Jack> Yep yep. :)
<trappist> thing is, I have no idea what the real location of media:/hdc is supposed to be
<Psi-Jack> It's better than it used to do, when it would start konq up IMMEDIATELY, then prompt.
<trappist> or if there is a real location
<Psi-Jack> Yep. Here we go, Tested and Confirmed.
<Psi-Jack> KDE Daemon popped up a window, giving a list, Open in new Window, Play DVD with Kaffeine, Do Nothing.
<JakubS>  /media/hdc
<trappist> it's very satisfying to submit bug reports and get that email that says "fix committed"
<Psi-Jack> trappist: Heh, yeah. :)
<trappist> JakubS: well, apparently media:/hdc doesn't exist, but /media/hdc does.
<Psi-Jack> media:, in KDE, is a kioslave, actually.
<JakubS> it is even more satisfying to be the one that commits that fix :-)
<trappist> yeah I knew that much but I don't really know squat about kioslaves
<thehil> how do I create /dev/fb0 and use it
<Psi-Jack> thehil: fb0? Do you know what that is?
<JakubS> what would you do with raw framebuffer device?
<trappist> play dvds in a console!!
<JakubS> it is damn slow, vesa is much better for that
<trappist> or use links in a console with images
<trappist> there's some cool stuff you can do with a framebuffer like that
<JakubS> or make a screenshot - cat /dev/fb0 > file
<thehil> Psi-Jack: framebuffer. How can I make a bootsplash for the custom compiled kernel?
<Psi-Jack> Ahhhh. Custom compiled kernel.
<thehil> Psi-Jack: Do I need initrd?
<Psi-Jack> Ironically, I used to live by compiling my kernel.. With Kubuntu, however, I don't bother. However, being that it's got all the Debian tools, it's probably got the kernel debianizer packager tool.. Doesn't it? :)
<Psi-Jack> thehil: Need? No. I dunno what usplash actually "needs", but the initrd shouldn't be required.
<thehil> Psi-Jack: Let me try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Psi-Jack> That might be a good idea. ;)
<Daddy_D> Ok, hands down to you people. I made it finally work with a bit of help from 'linux in a nutshell'. I even enabled DHCP on the router and Im still able to use manual ip (currently as we speak). The problem I found out lies in the network settings. When I put default gateway it dosent register it even if i press apply. Using the sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1 caused to ping google.com absolutely fine.
<Daddy_D> Im not sure why the GUI didnt like accepting my gateway even if I press apply and still able to see it in the tab.
<Psi-Jack> Daddy_D: You using KDE's network settings GUI?
<Daddy_D> yes
<Psi-Jack> Which version of KDE?
<Psi-Jack> 3.4.x or 3.5.x?
<Daddy_D> so no more DHCP running and Im 100% sure I will have a static ip on this machine
<Daddy_D> I dont know to be honest. What comes with the default installation?
<Daddy_D> I did the apt-get upgrade command earlier to fix another annoying password issue
<Psi-Jack> Daddy_D: 3.4.x, which has that flaw. I suggest upgrading to 3.5.1 by going to kubuntu.org and reading the topic for 3.5.1.
<Daddy_D> I see
<Psi-Jack> That'
<Psi-Jack> That's why I asked which version./ ;)
<Daddy_D> Well, slowly by asking question here I started to fix the flows on this version :P
<Daddy_D> might as well wait till dapper drake comes out lol
<Psi-Jack> Daddy_D: That'll be in April, or so.
<Daddy_D> eeeeheeeee
<Daddy_D> ok where is the link for 3.5.1
<Psi-Jack> kubuntu.org
<Daddy_D> thanks
<Daddy_D> By the way, do you really like this book 'linux in a nutshell'?
<Psi-Jack> Me? Not really ever used it myself.
<Psi-Jack> Course. I've used Linux far longer than that book ever even existed. ;
<Daddy_D> It's hard to locate commands without a proper index. I think the author relied on sorting them out by using abcdefg....
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Daddy_D> still a good book as I know that everything is inside. Its just in a matter of finding it.
* tijn sez cya!
<Daddy_D> is there a special skype users where I can ring and ask somebody for help?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm..
<Psi-Jack> I have.. Skype.. But, I use it for my personal phone VoIP phone with SkypeIN/SkypeOUT
<_mindspin> Daddy_D: have a look at this apt/sources.list it may help you in general http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/557810
<NRG88> hi, where can I change the display manager? i have kdm but wan't gdm
<NRG88> well, the login screen :)
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, dang. I just the couple days I've run Kubuntu on this system, there's already a .02 revision update for the 2.6.12-10 kernel.
<Psi-Jack> For the -k7 anyway.
<Psi-Jack> NRG88: Ewwwwwww
<Daddy_D> lol
<NRG88> :?
<arrinmurr> NRG88: do you have gdm installed?
<NRG88> yep, i have installed the ubuntu-desktop
<arrinmurr> NRG88: well then, try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Psi-Jack> Man, I 'm fricken annoyed with some of Kubuntu's methods.
<Psi-Jack> NOT putting a Konqueror File Manager in the menu, NOT putting Kmail in the menu.. That's just SO wrong.
<NRG88> arrinmurr, gdm and kdm only affect the login screen, right?
<mastermindless> hi
<arrinmurr> NRG88: yeah
<arrinmurr> Psi-Jack: oh, that's horrible ;)
<Psi-Jack> arrinmurr: Hmm.. Yes.. Yes it is.. I have to manually put them in.
<NRG88> and if i wan't to set the kdm back, i use dpkg-reconfigure kdm?
<Psi-Jack> And I still don't know what ELSE is missing, yet.
<mastermindless> does anybody know why kopete and SIM crash if they get a mg from an icqv9 client?
<mastermindless> msg
<d0c_morb> hi
<_mindspin> kaffeine sucks until you have the right settings
<Psi-Jack> _mindspin: Yeah, like xine.
<_mindspin> and codecs
<arrinmurr> NRG88: you can do either dpkg-reconfigure gdm or dpkg-reconfigure kdm , and you will be asked what to use by default
<mastermindless> i like VLC
<_mindspin> and additive engines...
<NRG88> ok, thanks arrinmurr
<d0c_morb> could i ask a question concerning my memory problem in kubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> d0c_morb: You could ask.
<d0c_morb> i have
<d0c_morb> kubuntu 5.10 breezy
<d0c_morb> for amd64
<Psi-Jack> But.
<Psi-Jack> I suggest
<Psi-Jack> You type
<Psi-Jack> more on a single line
<Psi-Jack> Than doing this number.
<_mindspin> manual flooding
<d0c_morb> sorry and kubuntu says i have only 163 MB of physical memory.
<d0c_morb> but i have 256 MB minus 16 for integrated graphics card
<d0c_morb> can i paste the output i get from free in the console?
<arrinmurr> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. arrinmurr, beat me to it. :)
<Psi-Jack> I was watching update-grub in adepet, as I did an upgrade with koffice and new kernel revisions.
<d0c_morb> i asked this question at the forums but no one answered, don't know who to ask..
<arrinmurr> d0c_morb: so what does "cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal" say?
<d0c_morb> MemTotal:       167588 kB
<d0c_morb> MemFree:          3884 kB
<sniff> hmmm
<sniff> i'm in a silly mood
<_root> Package autoconf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_root> can anyone help me witha  problem i have with apt-get? i get this everytime i try to install stuff
<sniff> anyone here good with Kontact?
<_root> Package autoconf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<trappist> _root: apt-cache search autoconf - the problem is that there are many version of autoconf that can all happily coexist
<simone_> hi everybody!
<sniff> some1's living dangerously!
<simone_> I don't exactly know how to install a deb package if it's not in universe/multiverse (in this case, amarok 1.4.1)... any help?
<sniff> guys
<_root> i get it with subversion, rdesktop, tsclient, anything i do
<trappist> simone_: 1.4.1?  I'm pretty sure that doesn't exist
<sniff> how do i get kgpg working with kontact?
<simone_> trappist: it's in beta... but my actual 1.3.8 amarok under dapper drake it's not working
<robotgeek> sniff: Open Kmail
<Psi-Jack> UsefulIdiot: You shoult NEVER IRC as root.
<trappist> sniff: that seems to be broken at the moment.  there's a bug report in malone for it.
<_mindspin> even not as _root
<sniff> trappist: thank you, i've tried everything i know
<simone_> trappist: broken, you mean 1.3.8 or 1.4.1 ?
<Psi-Jack> _mindspin: His ident shows root.
<UsefulIdiot> i am well aware of that, but i have nothing to lose, so i am making an exception
<arrinmurr> d0c_morb: so when you boot up your computer, it says you have more memory? or if you try for example memtest which ships with ubuntu?
<robotgeek> trappist: with kde3.5.1 ?
<sniff> trappist:  how come such a massive bug is present?
<trappist> sniff: I guess none of the developers/testers use the feature - but that would sure surprise me.
<Psi-Jack> UsefulIdiot: By YOU using root, to IRC with, you put me at risk! I'm not interested in seeing your IP become a turret to DoS people with, which is exactly one way it's been done before.
<d0c_morb> winxp says i have 240MB of memory as it should be.
<sniff> trappist: i mean it's not even a bug it's totally broken
<simone_> trappist: anyway, which is the normal procedure to install a deb package not in normal repositories?
<d0c_morb> what does memtest do?
<trappist> sniff: actually let me rephrase - most of the features work, but when I receive an encrypted email, kmail forgets to ask me for my passphrase.
<trappist> simone_: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<d0c_morb> i started it yesterday it said i have 240 MB of memory
<sniff> trappist: this isn't the problem i have
<UsefulIdiot> what is apt-cache supposed to do?
<robotgeek> UsefulIdiot: search for programs in your repositories, "man apt-cache" for details
<Psi-Jack> man apt-cache
<mastermindless> f*ck! how can i manage it that SIM dont crashs if it gets an msg from an ICQv9lite client?
<simone_> thanks trappist :-)
<sniff> trappist: i go to CONFIGURE KMAIL  -> SECURITY  -> CRYPTO BACKENDS      but it's all greyed out
<UsefulIdiot> doesnt solve my problem though
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Wait, What are you trying to do?
<trappist> UsefulIdiot: lots of stuff.  and the don't-irc-as-root advice isn't so much because we're worried about what you have to lose.  I don't want to have my bandwidth wasted and my inbox filled up by your zombied computer because you have no regard for security.
<arrinmurr> d0c_morb: oh and the x86 version of ubuntu would be easier to use at this point. not sure if it has anything to do with your problem though
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i want kmail to use my keyrings and settings etc from kgpg, so i can send/receive encrypted emails
<UsefulIdiot> im behind a fairly secure firewall, so chances are slim to none
<trappist> sniff: my first guess is that you're missing the packages that make that work, but I don't know off the top of my head what those packages are
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I see. One moment. I'm on that now.
<robotgeek> sniff: i have Gpg stuff in there
<newb> hey, is it easy to do dual boot with kubuntu
<_mindspin> yes
<Psi-Jack> I had problems with Gentoo's KDE stuff, regarding gpg. Another thing I wanted to test in Kubuntu. :)
<sniff> newb:  yes
<trappist> UsefulIdiot: not if you're on irc.  irc client has security issue, somebody sees you on as root, decides to pwn you, next thing I know I'm being ddosed by you and a thousand others like you.
<newb> yay! lol.
<sniff> newb: just don't replace your mbr
<newb> err? lol
<sniff> newb: hehe!
<newb> well is it pretty simple for a linux noob to install kubuntu
<newb> (first time :p)
<sniff> robotgeek: under CRYPTO BACKENDS it has GpgME listed, and openpgp and smime, but it's all greyed out
<sniff> robotgeek: if i press RESCAN it says that "GPGME was compiled without support for openpgp"
<robotgeek> sniff: i think you have to go Settings -> Configure Kmail -> Identities -> Add/Modify -> Crypto
<robotgeek> and add it there
<sniff> robotgeek: i do this to select the encryption key
<sniff> but then it  tells me "No backends found for listing keys. Check your installation"
<robotgeek> sniff: yeah, and it works for me.
<sniff> robotgeek: No backends found for listing keys. Check your installation
<trappist> sniff: yeah I remember now that s/mime was greyed out for me until I installed <something> and chiasmus is still greyed out because I have no idea wtf it is
<robotgeek> sniff: i'll look, moment
<newb> the install procedure for installing this... is it simple? or complicated?
<sniff> robotgeek: so then i must go back to configure kmail etc
<sniff> newb: nothing works as it should
<trappist> sniff: try installing gpgsm and/or gpgp
<sniff> newb: everything
<newb> ? lol
<NRG88> how can i shutdown the system under gnome, instead of clicking on the logout button, and then shutdown?
<_mindspin> open console sudo init 0
<Psi-Jack> shutdown -r now
<Psi-Jack> Or shutdown -h now
<trappist> sudo halt
<sniff> trappist: i am trying right now
<robotgeek> sniff: "libgpgme11 kgpg libgpg-error0" is all the gpg related packages i have installed, i think
<NRG88> i wonder why i don't have  shutdown button there :(
<newb> whats easier to use/install? this or debian?
<trappist> newb: the installer is mostly the same, but I find ubuntu easier to use
<newb> ty :)
<trappist> I would like to see a nice gui installer like mandrake has, though
<trappist> sorry, mandriva.
<_mindspin> you'll get acomplete desktop system if you want
<trappist> blech.
<newb> yeh, that would be cool
<_mindspin> debian needs more handcraft
<newb> mm
<_mindspin> ncurses gives you a fine gui
<trappist> well debian seems to suffer from an elitist attitude that doesn't welcome newbies and enjoys the barrier to entry
<trappist> and we've inherited some of the symptoms of that
<Psi-Jack> trappist: here here!
<UsefulIdiot> So what does the "Package x has no installation candidate" mean/How do you get it to work? does using powerpc builds affect anything? I cant install subversion, automake, autoconf, ncurses, rdesktop or anything, but on x86 it worked fine
<Psi-Jack> Down with the debianists elitists!
<sniff> trappist:  i have installed these packages without success
<doowtniop> mmmm....trappist beers :p
<sniff> robotgeek: i already have these installed :(
<doowtniop> sorry, couldn't help it ;)
<Psi-Jack> --^-- Say that 10 times fast.
<d0c_morb> sorry, me again. is there someone from the ubuntu team or anyone i could ask? or a should i post a bug report or anything?
<_mindspin> read the forum maybe others had the same problem
<d0c_morb> i asked for help there but no one answered...
<robotgeek> UsefulIdiot: what do you mean powerpc builds?
<UsefulIdiot> im running kubuntu on an ibook
<_mindspin> did you search for memory there?
<robotgeek> UsefulIdiot: hmm, same here
<UsefulIdiot> any time i try and apt-get install something i get "Package x has no installation candidate"
<sniff> any insight as to the meaning of: gpgme was compiled without support for openpgp?
<robotgeek> UsefulIdiot: maybe you don't have it in your repository list
<robotgeek> UsefulIdiot: does "apt-cache search <package>" list that package?
<UsefulIdiot> fresh kubuntu install, i cant see why it wouldnt, how do you update your repository lists?
<Psi-Jack> BOOM!
<Psi-Jack> Signed GPG mail worked.
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: cool
<Psi-Jack> You know how many fracking hours I spent with that in Gentoo?
<Psi-Jack> Grrrrr
<callie> Hey robotgeek
<_mindspin> you need the tools for compiling dunno the name now
<robotgeek> hey callie
<UsefulIdiot> no just some other unrelated stuff(searched for subversion, got libapr0, and devscripts)
<_uma> [OT]  anybody can give me quick help with fetchmail?
<humboldt> Kmail is telling me: The resource '/home/hugo/.kde/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf' is locked by application ''. Obviously there is no app using the file. How can I release the lock?
<_mindspin> like make?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell UsefulIdiot about repos
<sniff> Psi-Jack: have you had the same problem before?
<callie> robotgeek, i was reading some of your blog, very interesting, i was led to it by easyubuntu
<_mindspin> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Psi-Jack> humboldt: Look in that directory for a .lck file
<_mindspin> !gcc
<ubotu> methinks gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<robotgeek> callie: :)
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Okay. What is your specific problem. I haven't been paying attention.
<Psi-Jack> Wait a minute. callie ? What's my wife doing here? *chuckles*
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i cannot enable encryption in kmail
<callie> lol
<Captainbraille> Hello, how do I play asf files?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Why.. Not? What's the symptoms?
<sniff> i looked on the internet, the solution is to recompile libgpgme
<Psi-Jack> Captainbraille: w32codecs
<callie> is callie a common name in the states, im asuming thats where you are
<callie> ?
<sniff> is sum1 able to tell me hwo to recompile libgpgme please?
<Psi-Jack> callie: Common? Not really very common, but it does exist here and there. ;)
<_mindspin> in germen its Kalli for karl
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Do you have KDE 3.5.1?
<Captainbraille> Psi-jack: how do I find that?
<Psi-Jack> !Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<_mindspin> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Psi-Jack> Captainbraille: That repository.
<Psi-Jack> I recommend ONLY Seveas' for that.
<sniff> Psi-Jack: I got to CONFIGURE KMAIL -> SECURITY -> CRYPTO BACKENDS
<callie> i use callie as an abreviation of Caliban, which is a handle i used to use until 9/11 where upon lots of poorly read americans kept booting me out of rooms thinking that it had some link with Taliban
<snoozix> re.
<vge> whats a good samba browser to kubuntu?
<sniff> Psi-Jack: but they are all unusable (greyed out)
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Which version of KDE?
<_mindspin> vge konqueror
<Psi-Jack> vge: Konqueror, Mozilla Firefox
<vge> ic
<callie> and i am in fact, contrary to to public belief, male
<Psi-Jack> vga: What about Interface Contorollers?
<Psi-Jack> callie: Oh? Well, then you're not my wife! :)
<sniff> Psi-Jack:  not sure the standard one in breezy
<callie> indeed
<humboldt> how can I get a desktop search app in kubuntu?
<callie> unless you're in alabama?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Upgrade to KDE 3.5.1 from kubuntu.org's article near the bottom of the page now.
<Psi-Jack> It fixes LOTS of problems, and gets you current. ;)
<sniff> Psi-Jack: how i upgreade?
<trappist> LOTS of problems
<humboldt> doodled seems to depend on fam but ubuntu-desktop default is gamin. Therefor the installer wants to delete all kde!
<VincentMX> hi
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Add the repository to your sources.list, a fetch updates, and full upgrade, in Adept.
<Psi-Jack> Very easy.
<trappist> only 2 really annoying problems remain here
<humboldt> Psi-Jack: Is KDE 3.5.1 available for breezy or only for dapper?
<Psi-Jack> trappist: The media:/hdc and what?
<robotgeek> for breezy and dapper
<_patrick> humboldt: both
<Psi-Jack> humboldt: Actually, only for Breezy.
<Psi-Jack> Err, Okay, maybe there is a Dapper one too.
<humboldt> Did anybody notice any problems with apt lately???
<trappist> on one machine, my imap address book is always empty (even though it's really not) and on another every time I start kmail I have to enter all the send/receive passwords for every account AND my kwallet password
<_patrick> how do I ghost someone?
<humboldt> It seems the nomenclatur has changed but apt does not fully support it yet!
<sniff> Psi-Jack:
<sniff> !kde
<ubotu> from memory, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<sniff> !kde 3.5
<ubotu> kde 3.5 is, like, at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Psi-Jack> trappist: KWallet is annoying like that. To fix that, disable the wallet, configure Kmail to store passwords.
<sniff> !kde 3.5 repos
<ubotu> sniff: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sniff> lol
<callie> damn i forgot, i was going to say Namaste Robotgeek Gee
<_mindspin> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<robotgeek> callie: heh, namaste :)
<Psi-Jack> _mindspin: Thats for 3.5.0, not 3.5.1.?
<callie> I noticed you are tamil and I know some tamils here in london robotgeek
<_mindspin> could be
<_mindspin> its my source
<Psi-Jack> It is.
<Psi-Jack> It's for 3.5.0
<robotgeek> callie: nice :)
<Psi-Jack> kde351 will get 3.5.1
<callie> yes they are robotgeek
<Psi-Jack> And kde-latest will keep you on the latest tree.
<callie> more kitten that tiger ;)
<_mindspin> you would recommend 3.5.1 ?
<robotgeek> _mindspin: yes, it's nice, and i havent had any issues with it yet
<sniff> slright
<sniff> ialready had kubuntu latest in my sources
<sniff> just hadn;t done the upgrade
<sniff> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop is probably a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<robotgeek> callie: maybe we should take more in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<_mindspin> what do you mean with "yet" how long are you on 3.5.1?
<Psi-Jack> _mindspin: Oh hell yes.
<robotgeek> _mindspin: heh, s/yet//
<callie> yeah sorry guys
<Psi-Jack> Mmmm.
<Psi-Jack> I'm gonna make a KMail signature script that uses fortune. :D
<Psi-Jack> Interesting signature footnote: You will be run over by a beer truck.
<tafsen> When I star Kaffeine it comes a setup-screen or something, and it's freeze.
<tafsen> *start
<sniff> hey! there is one really cool feature of kmail
<Psi-Jack> Nice.. Got my little ~/bin/signature.<name> going, now. Muahaha
<sniff> i attached a .log file from a ./configure i did to email to a friend so he can see what went wrong. The file was 1mb, just as i was going to click the send button I noticed the COMPRESS selection. I clicked it and the size was instantly reduced to 12k! That's soooo cool, it's totally integrated
<sniff> kmail just gzipped the f*ck out of it
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Yep yep yep. Almost all the KDE stuff does great things. You know Kontact, right? It just swallows Kmail into it, rather than making a completely new piece of software to do that. (Gnome decided to make Evolution, which was completely seperate from everything else they started doing)
<tafsen> ..
<sniff> mmm
<sniff> Psi-Jack:  i got a prob with   my contacts though
<Psi-Jack> I have a problem that you have a problem with your contacts!
<sniff> Psi-Jack: all my contacts are in thunderbird, how do i import them to Kontact?
<sniff> Psi-Jack: lol!
<sniff> the only other thing that gets my goat at the moment is this encryption business
<sniff> encryption support should be buikt into kmail
<sniff> with strong integration with kgpg
<robotgeek> sniff: i remember that it worked right out of the box for me
<sniff> that's strange
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Why? The tools are made and used. This is the Unix way, and it's a very good way. It requires much less reinventions of the wheel.
<sniff> last night i did a fresh install of kubuntu
<Psi-Jack> The wheel is already round!
<snoozix> grat
<callie> damn
<sniff> i installed kbuntu
<sniff> then added kgpg to it
<snoozix> amarok keeps crashing more often than it plays a song correctly.
* callie throws away his designs for a rounder wheel
<snoozix> very cool.
<callie> lol
<sniff> * dfg
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<callie> snoozix, you really want to hate amarok dont you?
<snoozix> callie: i want to listen to music.
<Psi-Jack> I never have a problem with amaroK...
<Psi-Jack> I've run amaroK, literally for 2 days straight, non-stop.
<snoozix> callie: i don't make my opinion about any software just because i'm in a bad mood or something, could you please figure that?
<humboldt> kde 3.5.1 does not provide an updated kubuntu-desktop package
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: with x-fading?
<Psi-Jack> snoozix: x-fading?
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: crossfading.
<Psi-Jack> Oh. Ummm. Lemme check.
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: beautiful soft fades between 2 songs.
<callie> snoozix, you could try having a bit more of a sense of humour and not being so defensive
<sniff> oh i thought it was x11 fading or something
<humboldt> Does kde 3.5.1 already support gstreamer as backend?
<Psi-Jack> No. No crossfading.
<snoozix> callie: i just want working software. i think that's not a joke or something.
<Psi-Jack> humboldt: KDE doesn't use gstreamer. Individual parts of KDE applications however might.
<callie> geez
<sniff> damn! it's getting on for 2 am here
<snoozix> callie: is it so unnormal that i just want to listen to music?
<callie> snoozix, chill
<humboldt> is there some desktop search app for kde 3.5.1 and is it in kubuntu breezy?
<snoozix> callie: don't try to calm me down, thank you :)
<sniff> humboldt: there is one
<sniff> humboldt: called
<Psi-Jack> I am trying the amaroK crossfading feature now.
<sniff> humboldt: bernard
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: which engine do you use? xine-engine with alsa?
<callie> snoozix, i couldnt care how calm you are, i just dont see the need to your knickers in a twist
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: stereo 2.0 arrangement?
<Psi-Jack> xine-engine with alsa, yes.
<Psi-Jack> Yes, Stereo 2.0. It's music, afterall, wanted to keep it on the front 2 channels ONLY. :)
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: so tell me if crossfading works for you
<Psi-Jack> I use Kaffeine with 4.1 :)
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: i only have 2 channels. i have a very good stereo and i think 2 channels is the best to listen to music.
<Psi-Jack> Heh. I could always dmix it to all the rear speakers, but I don't.
<Psi-Jack> It just uses my 2 fronts and my sub.
<snoozix> callie: as just said, the current state of audio players with linux keeps me frustrated. i got a large collection of music and it's my big hobby to maintain it, keep it sorted, tagged and so on and i just want a music player that completely integrates seamless into my LIFE and my style of living. i want to live with my audio player. it's enough that i have to work on my linux and on my desktop all the time. my music player should NOT be tha
<snoozix> t way, it should just do what i want it to.
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> Ummm
<snoozix> callie: thanks a lot for recommending me stuff and software.
<Psi-Jack> amaroK's cross-fader SUCKS.
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: right.
<Psi-Jack> amaroK didn't crash. It just..
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: lowest value is 1500ms and it sucks.
<Psi-Jack> Didn't work... Right.. It ... Tripped up the end, and beginning between the songs.
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: beginning volume of second song is 0%
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: it sucks too.
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: it has been fixed
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: and the latency is pain.
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: that's exactly what i'm talking about.
<callie> snoozix, i feel the same way, i think the audio side of linux in general needs a lot of work, or rather a bit more focus but screaming at me isnt going to help your cause much
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: I was just testing it to see if amaroK would die, or not, like snoozix complains of. ;)
<Psi-Jack> And it does.
<callie> snoozix, you're talking to a sounds engineer here
<callie> -s
<Psi-Jack> It croaks the music itself. ;H
<snoozix> callie: i am NOT screaming, i'm in a good mood except that i've been to the hospital fo 4 hours to get infusion in my blood :)
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: the crossfading has been fixed in the latest amarok
<robotgeek> snoozix: take some rest, and get off irc :)
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: Cool. Not a big thing, to me. ;)
<callie> im sorry snoozix i thought all those caps letters where shouting, my fault
<snoozix> callie: and i just complain about the current state of audio players in linux, why can't it just be the way i want it to. i'm not a programmer, i'm just addicted to good music :)
<Psi-Jack> I never used the crossfader till snoozix complained about it. ;)
<snoozix> callie: ehehehe :)
* robotgeek wonders if there is an equaliser in amarok
<callie> there is
<snoozix> robotgeek: i won't - thank you, i feel like typing 300 letters a minute and drinking some wine and listening to "the police" or so :)
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: Yes.
<Psi-Jack> xine's EQ engine still lacks, though.
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: where is it, i've been looking for ages. lol
<sniff> GUYS GUYS GUYS
<sniff> kde 3.5 upgrade OK
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: Tools menu, Equalizer
<snoozix> if it comes to mp3 players, i begin to think of winamp. it's a good player and i like it a lot. xmms is cool, too. there is no other player that i could think of that satisfies me. foobar2000 is great, too. ok. that's it. why isn't there a foobar2000 for linux? that'll be great yeah :)
<sniff> kmail has crypto options enabled
<jpatrick> sniff: we know
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: thanks, never struck me to look there
<sniff> :(:(:9
<sniff> bleh bleh bleh
<Psi-Jack> hehehe
<sniff> but i'm so happy, aren't you happy for me?
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: I reveal all obvious secrets.
<sniff> the windows look different though, kinda more 3d
<snoozix> callie: and please please don't think my opinions are fittable for all people. they just show off what _i_ _currently_ think about those stuff, maybe in 1 week i will have completely different views.
<Psi-Jack> sniff: yep. Much better.
<sniff> Psi-Jack: so do you know how to get contacts from tbird into kontact?
<callie> snoozix, dude, i'm on your side here
<snoozix> callie: :)
<callie> you just need to bring it down a peg
<Psi-Jack> snoozix: Have you tried running amaroK in dual-window mode, instead of that one huge media window?
<snoozix> callie: my english is not that good but i can imagine what that means :)
<robotgeek> sniff: export contacts from thunderbird, and import it in kontact?
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: no. should i try that?
<Psi-Jack> snoozix: You might like the feel of it better. ;)
<snoozix> Psi-Jack: i tried it one year ago or so.
<sniff> i will
<sniff> try
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: are you talking about the winamp mode?
<sniff> wow Kopete looks like gold now
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: The "xmms" mode, yes.
<callie> but i understand, its frustrating, you shouldnt need all these different daemons and sound engines and blah blah blah, how about just one that works, out of the box
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: hmm, i probably won't use that.
<callie> but then we get into windows territory
<robotgeek> but that's just me
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: I like it, because I can watch it more easily, and it doesn't consume my entire screen. :)
* Psi-Jack is playing  One Caress  by Depeche Mode on Songs of Faith and Devotion [amaroK] 
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> Interesting. /media actually does do something.
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: i don't see my amarok ever, it's just in my system tray
<callie> brb
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: but please keep that down in here :)
<Psi-Jack> I have the OSD enabled. :D
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: I didn't plan to abuse it. Just wanted to try it once. :)
<snoozix> i don't like that xmms style window.
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: On! You! Are you the amarok guy that was in #kde a couple days back? :D
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: on #kde ?
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Hmm, I guess not.
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: I'm only on #kde-devel sometimes
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: I made wind that Kubuntu was an excelent distribution, but it was still not in mature states yet.
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: that was in #amarok
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Oh! It was.. Sorry, I use channels quite, intensely. LOL
<jpatrick> me too
<snoozix> banshee crashes when i try to start it.
<snoozix> hm
<jpatrick> lots of *-devel channels :P
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Well, I put up a new Wiki for my own KDE Tips & Tricks that fixes some of Kubuntu-packaged KDE faults. :)
<jpatrick> :)
<Psi-Jack> What kinda things are people, KDE-wise, complaining about? :} I need some ideas to enhance that wiki, based on what people need, and not just what I see.
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: And what's that meeting about? Is it an IRC meeting?
<sniff> Psi-Jack: what should i choose for PREFERRED CRYPTO MESSAGE FORMAT under my identity?
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: yes 8 o'clock (UTC) tonight :: #ubuntu-meeting
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Is it for both Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<jpatrick> it's a Kubuntu meeting :)
* Psi-Jack configures his kicker clock correctly.
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, okay. Wanted to make sure.
<Psi-Jack> Is everyone welcome? I wasn't sure. ;)
<snoozix> everyone except me :)
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: feel free to add things to the agenda https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<jpatrick> (if you plan to talk about your topic)
<sniff> Psi-Jack:
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: I might just do that. ;)
<Psi-Jack> And why does kubuntu.org have an invalid SSL cert? :p
<jpatrick> hmm, new cloak and now lots of lags
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: because it was meant for ubuntu.com
<spriet> \query u3xn5
<snoozix> \bleh
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Aha.. That makes sense. LOL
<Psi-Jack> Oh!
<Psi-Jack> I know a problem I need to solve..
<Psi-Jack> Does anyone here have a problem with the KHelp Center not actually ever indexing like you tell it to?
<sniff> why does it feel like kde 3;5 is faster
* robotgeek needs to convert mbox to maildir in kmail and configure mutt to use maildir
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Because, it is.
<sniff> Psi-Jack: help me with my prob please!
<Psi-Jack> sniff: At the moment, I'm investigating this Kubuntu meeting, because I might have topics to bring up.
<sniff> ah shit
<Psi-Jack> Patience, grasshoppa
<sniff> ok
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Oh, and if it wasn't obvious by now. I am actually fully using Kubuntu, even on my servers.. It still has it's annoyances, but it's a lot better than spending 4 days trying to get Gentoo, OpenLDAP, and SASL working nicely with each other. Never could get OpenLDAP and SASL to do a proper LDAPv3 SASL bind.
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: I knew you'll crack in the end
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Heh. You were right. I was running kubuntu off a spare HDD, and last night, I did the whole cp -a to the primary HDD. :)
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: wanna help out and become an elite kubuntu dev?
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Have you ever looked in the ebuilds of Gentoo? My name has been stamped in them in the past.. What this is saying, is if I can help make things better, I will do so. As time allots.
<jpatrick> cool
<Psi-Jack> Right now, I'm investigaing this never-creating help search index problem. :/
<Psi-Jack> The Application Manuals always come up "Missing"
<Psi-Jack> AHA!
<Psi-Jack> htdig failed!
<jpatrick> :/
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i have that prob right now, i want to read the kontact man
<sniff> cannot find index.html
<MetaMorfoziS> i have this
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@kisgep:~$ 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible! 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need?
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: And adept REALLY needs to be fixed. :/
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set up direct renderign?
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: Dapper's adept ROCKS
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Had the console debconf issue been fixed?
<jpatrick> think so
<Psi-Jack> When debconf comes up, now, it will not allow the initial use of it. This /should/ be fixed in Breezy until Dapper comes out.
<Psi-Jack> That kind of bug, I consider a show-stopper.
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: report it then
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: fixes are welcome :)
<Psi-Jack> 10 4. ;)
<Psi-Jack> I'm not a C/C++ programmer, however.
<jpatrick> I am
<Psi-Jack> I do everything BUT C/C++/mono
<jpatrick> Python is my other fav
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> Mostly interpretted languaged.
<Psi-Jack> Blah, I can not type today. :/
<jpatrick> https://launchpad.net/people/jpatrick <- me
<Psi-Jack> Finally! KDE Help Center has an index! Yay!
<jpatrick> :)
<Psi-Jack> Nice karma. :)
<Psi-Jack> And no bounties.
* Psi-Jack snaps his fingers. 
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: that's just i18n
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> Agenda speaks of desktop indexing.. Or something.
<Psi-Jack> Doesn't KDE have it's own indexing agent for that kind of thing?
<davtaine> killer
<spriet> hiho iam newbee ...how to install skype.deb  ????
<Psi-Jack> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Psi-Jack> spriet: Use that repo mentioned.
<Psi-Jack> It has a functional Skype package, with the skype_dsp_hijacker which if you have problems with Skype not releasing the DSP device, that hijacker will correct it.
<Psi-Jack> Speaking of which.
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: You know how to deal with Debian-style packaging, yes?
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: yes
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: I'm a Master of the Universe
<jpatrick> see /topic
<jpatrick> :)
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: I'm trying to help seveas out by fixing the skype-dsp-hijacker further, and I need to know how to make use of /etc/defaults/skype-dsp-hijacker, to tell the package manager it's a conf file, and all.
<spriet> it works thy
<spriet> thx
<Psi-Jack> I've already helped Seveas fix the hijacker engine up a bit, I just need to finish it. ;)
<spriet> kubuntu is nice :-) i like it better the Suse!!!
<Psi-Jack> Unless you specifically BUY SuSE, SuSE is crap.
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: err...
<Psi-Jack> Development of that nature tells me, they only care about money, and not a good product. So I will never use SuSE.
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: shame that stuff's closed up
<Psi-Jack> Yep. :)
<jpatrick> right
<jpatrick> <- out to supper
<Psi-Jack> The Evaluation of SuSE gives SuSE absolutely /no/ justice.
<DjDarkman> hy ,if i want to try dapper ,where can i upgrade to the beta ,wich repository?
<Psi-Jack> Change all distribution names from breezy to dapper, in sources.list, and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Psi-Jack> Beware, apt-get is upgrade-friendly, but /not/ downgrade friendly, and Dapper is, as you know, beta.
<Psi-Jack> Actually, technically, still unstable.
<richard1> how I use the printer epson 777i in ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> richard1: One moment.
<Psi-Jack> richard1: The Stylus Color 777?
<richard1> Psi-jack: yes
<richard1> 777i
<Psi-Jack> richard1: You will need the gimp-print driver to use that perfectly.
<Psi-Jack> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Color_777
<cptflam> can you select the packages to be installed by kubuntu during the installation
<cptflam> ?
<Psi-Jack> If you simply installed the gimp-print package, CUPS might recognize it, and be able to set it up in KDE's Control Center for printers.
<Psi-Jack> cptflam: Nope.
<cptflam> crap
<Psi-Jack> cptflam: You can, however, use server install to do a bare minimum.
<cptflam> the install is larger than my disk and thus is stuck midway
<cptflam> oh
<cptflam> ok
<cptflam> i'll try that thanks
<Psi-Jack> cptflam: When you boot the CD, hit F1 before it boots the installer.
<fit4lfe> having problems with dapper on xwindows
<fit4lfe> can't seem to get xwindows to work
<Psi-Jack> No such thing as xwindows.
<fit4lfe> at all
<JF1976> try startx
<fit4lfe> i did
<fit4lfe> it flashes the splash screen then nothing
<fit4lfe> error telling me that can't find /dev/input/mice
<JF1976> try Xorg
<JF1976> what mouse you got ?
<fit4lfe> usb
<fit4lfe> worked fine with breezy
<JF1976> do a lsusb
<JF1976> to see if your device is detected!
<fit4lfe> k
<fit4lfe> then what
<fit4lfe> brb
<JF1976> if its detected then you will need to find info about setting the device inyou xconfig
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, security.ubuntu.com down?
<trappist> Psi-Jack: I've heard it is
<Psi-Jack> Darnet.!
<erhan_R> hi
<Psi-Jack> I need it.
<Psi-Jack> Is there a us mirror?
<erhan_R> leave
<Psi-Jack> erhan_R: Um, No!
<hugo_> kubuntu seems to bedown
<Riddell> hugo_: power outage in the data centre apparantly
<Psi-Jack> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_spriet> where can i get packages which dont list at adept?
<_spriet> i need libqt3c102-mt
<Psi-Jack> _spriet: Like, what?
<Psi-Jack> Why do you need that?
<_spriet> for installing skype
<Riddell> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Psi-Jack> No you don't. Use Seveas'
<Psi-Jack> That is a Debian specific skype package. Seveas' fixes that dependancy problem.
<spriet> ok thx i try
<Ashex> I should be able to edit the Grub Loader on my external if I boot off my linux thumbdrive, right?
<Psi-Jack> You have a linux thumb drive?
<Psi-Jack> Bootable?
<Ashex> yup
<Psi-Jack> Nice! How big is the storage?
<MetaMorfoziS> is there anyway to make a bootable, kde based ubuntu under 512mb?
<Ashex> I have about 100 mb left on the thumbdrive, the build is about 150
<MetaMorfoziS> (to boot it from an usb drive)
<Ashex> I wrote a tutorial for it: www.chipnick.com/thumbdrive-linux
<Psi-Jack> Ashex: 256mb thumb drive then?
<Psi-Jack> Ashex: And the answer to your question, yes. As long as your partition is supported by your thumbdrive's provided kernel. ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> hoh i go check it
<Psi-Jack> Ashex: Then again..
<Psi-Jack> Ashex: You can live edit the boot loader settings, from within grub, if all you need to do is make a correction.
<Ashex> Psi-Jack: okay
<Psi-Jack> Just remember if you do that, once you get booted back to normal, edit the menu.lst
* jpatrick is back
<Ashex> Psi-Jack: i'm using a tut to install to external, and I need to modify a couple settings, all the bootable options need to be hd0,0 instead of hd1,0
<Psi-Jack> Ahh I see
<Psi-Jack> The guy that wrote that Blog, looks like a proper geek.
<Ashex> at the link?
<Psi-Jack> Yeah
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<Ashex> you're so kind :p
<Psi-Jack> Hehe, is that you?
<Ashex> Yup
<Psi-Jack> It wasn't an insult, BTW.
<Ashex> I didn't take it as one :p
<hugo_> are there any mirrors for http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest?
<Psi-Jack> If I were to call you a nerd, THAT would be an insult. LOL
<MetaMorfoziS> it's feather
<jpatrick> hugo_: yes
<MetaMorfoziS> i want ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> or kubuntu...
<MetaMorfoziS> is it possible?
<MetaMorfoziS> isntall kubuntu an 512 thumbdrive?
<Ashex> I'll eventually have a ubuntu thumbdrive edition.
<Ashex> Install it as a server
<hugo_> jpatrick: where? kubuntu.org is offline therefor I can't find one. And the source-o-matic does not provide me with one for .ca.
<MetaMorfoziS> full bootable isn't possible?
<MetaMorfoziS> plug & boot?:( :)
<Ashex> MetaMorfoziS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<hugo_> jpatrick: do you know any?
<Ashex> Someone in that thread installed the server version onto a 512 stick
<spriet> wrong password on console? ive installed kubuntu few minuets ago whats wrong?
<spriet> how to become super user?
<Psi-Jack> spriet: sudo su -
<Ashex> hmmm
<Ashex> I think I'm going to reinstall kubuntu
<jpatrick> hugo_: no, but they are listened
<Ashex> I've screwed up my partitions
<spriet> yre thx it works
<MetaMorfoziS> how soluted the partiotioning?
<MetaMorfoziS> i think simple drives aren't partitionable
<MetaMorfoziS> (for swap and ext3)
<Ashex> I've got way too many partitions on the drive
<Ashex> and windows doesn't detect all the ntfs partitions on it
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<MetaMorfoziS> and, what is the size of kde?
<Psi-Jack> How long will security.ubuntu.com be down. :/
<MetaMorfoziS> how many mb-s?
<JasonR_> Does anyone know what I put in Xresources to change setting in Konsole? "konsole*background: Gray10" doesn't do anything.
<Psi-Jack> Ahh!
<Psi-Jack> It's finally back up.
<Psi-Jack> T-minus 50 minutes for Kubuntu Meeting
<feistel> hi
<feistel> how I can execute a command everytime a apt-get database is modified (p.e.: a package is installed, a package is removed, ...), something line in apt.conf
<feistel> ?
<feistel> any suggest?
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Hey. Who can I talk to about getting a !Psi-Jack trigger? :D
<jpatrick> what?
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: For the bot, to be able to send people to my Wiki KDE Tips & Tricks page.
<jpatrick> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<jpatrick> ^^
<Psi-Jack> feistel: Using Post-Invoke?
<Psi-Jack> feistel: man apt.conf about Post-Invoke
<feistel> Psi-Jack: how? please!
<Psi-Jack> feistel: manpage, read it. Understand it. Live it. Breath it.
<feistel> jajaj , ok!
<feistel> thanks
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Well... That didn't work. LOL
<jpatrick> read the usage page
<Psi-Jack> !Psi-Jack
<ubotu> Psi-Jack: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Psi-Jack> ubotu: !Psi-Jack
<ubotu> !psi-jack is probably Psi-Jack's KDE Tips & Tricks page to further enhance your KDE experience: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PsiJack
<Psi-Jack> That's the part I on't get. LOL
<Psi-Jack> !psi-Jack
<ubotu> it has been said that psi-jack is Psi-Jack's KDE Tips & Tricks page to further enhance your KDE experience: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PsiJack
<Psi-Jack> Aha!
* Psi-Jack grins.
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: I can't believe dpkg's bot actually STILL had my info from eons ago.
<Psi-Jack> [psi-jack]  a Debianite of the GNU generation. Heavily into GTK and Gnome-based X11 applications. <-- That was before I fell in love with KDE. LOL
<jpatrick> ok
<laserman> if I install kubuntu, does the boot loader let me have a chioce of booting to root or my user account? I am ruuning live right now.
<Psi-Jack> laserman: You don't "boot" to a user. It brings you to a login.
<trappist> unless you boot to rescue mode, in which case you're root.
<Psi-Jack> Correct.
<laserman> at the login, can I choose between root and user?
<Psi-Jack> laserman: You have to login as your user, then sudo to root. The root password is disabled, by default.
<stjepan> hello
<trappist> laserman: basically you don't login as root, ever.  you enter your username and password, but iirc the username is prepopulated for you.
<laserman> ok, thanks
<Psi-Jack> trappist: I login as root. :p
<stjepan> do you know any really really wonderful eyecandies for KDE, except baghira?
<trappist> stjepan: katapult
<laserman> is it fairly easy to setup to dualboot to XP and kubuntu?
<jpatrick> laserman: yes
<stjepan> baghira is just wonderful, it rocks, but osx like desktop isnt very functional :(((
<Psi-Jack> trappist: In fact, I setup a root password, because had I not, and LDAP issues arose, I would not be able to fix my system easily. ;)
<JasonR> Anyone here use Xresources to config KDE?
<trappist> Psi-Jack: yeah it's a little worrisome, all the things you can break that will lock you out if you don't have a root password
<Psi-Jack> JasonR: Hmmm, Does KDE itself even USE xrdb resources?
<JasonR> I don't know.
<stjepan> what is in your opinion, the most functional desktop?
<Psi-Jack> The answer is, No.
<Psi-Jack> I don't think KDE uses xrdb at all.
<JasonR> Psi-jack: So there is no way to configre Konsole with zrdb then?
<JasonR> :-(
<Psi-Jack> JasonR: Try #kde. I'm asking over there about xrdb now.
<Psi-Jack> Waiting for a reply.
<JasonR> Psi-Jack: Thanks, I will ask there.
<Psi-Jack> But, I don't think KDE even considered xrdb in their design. They should've, but I don't think they did.
<Psi-Jack> But, Then again.
<stjepan> I want a nice desktop style where I can easy and quicly access to everything. With osx style functionality is very low. Windows style - good but ugly and boring. Any ideas?
<Psi-Jack> xrdb is old and delapitated. And probably should die, just like the X Font Server.
<Psi-Jack> stjepan: kde-look.org?
<erhan_R> hey
<spriet> jo cool skype is running :-)
<_spriet> but how to recieve emails?
<_spriet_> which program is to reciev emails?
<_spriet_> on kubuntu
<_martin_> KMail should do the trick. Otherwise ThunderBird will do
<_spriet_> and this use smtp and pop?
<Tm_T> _spriet_: ofcourse
<trappist> <3 kmail
<trappist> I left and went with mutt for like 3 years, but I finally came back
<Ashex> CRRRAAAPP
<Ashex> the kubuntu install went a little crazy on me
<jpatrick> ...
<Ashex> I partitioned a 30gb ext3 for it to use
<Ashex> it decided to use the 60gb ntfs parition
<Ashex> >.<
<Ashex> Guess I'll just give it a 90gb partition...
<Ashex> At least I kept most of my important stuff on my other partition
<_spriet_> cool it works to...makes fun Kubuntu very cool and easy to configure
<_spriet_> thx
<_spriet_> for help
<nabz> hey guyz, wheres mozilla firefox on this?
<arrinmurr> nabz: you can install it with Adept or with the command "sudo apt-get install firefox" , or if you want the latest version:
<arrinmurr> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nabz> ty
<Ashex> you think if I switched out the little IDE cable inside an external with a full sized cable, I can get two HD's in it?
* Al-Daja is away: Away at the moment
<nabz> ahh, firfox is a pain to install. lol
<nabz> fire*
<nabz> i dont have any previouse versions installed either :(
<kkathman> nabz its easy to install actually
<nabz> im new to linux. lol
<kkathman> just dont read the crap they tell you to
<kkathman> just download it to you home directory, untar it, and set a symlink to /usr/bin
<nabz> symlink?
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> !symlink
<ubotu> symlink is probably ln -s /path/to/file/or/dir /path/to/link
<nabz> home/nabz/
<nabz> ?
<nabz> or just /home
<robotgeek> kkathman: why don't ypu edit the wiki with your directions?
<kkathman> robotgeek: cuz, admittedly, if you are a firefox user, and have a bunch of extensions and themes, you have much more to do..if you are a newbie, its very quick and easy
<nabz> kkathman. shall i download it to: /home/nabz/
<robotgeek> kkathman: maybe i should do it, cause i did it in my $HOME, following the exact same instructions. :)
<kkathman> nabz:  I downloaded mine to ~/downloads
<kkathman> yah it works like a champ
<nabz> hmm iv done it to /home/nabz/, does it matter?
<robotgeek> all my extensions were saved too
<hugo_> kubuntu is down again
<jpatrick> hugo_: sysadmin blew up
<kkathman> robotgeek:  they should be actually
<robotgeek> kkathman: i mean, they kept working and all
<kkathman> robotgeek:  they should actually because a new install wont have those directories
<kkathman> and you can repeat the download over and over
<kkathman> for each update
<nabz> kkathman. could you guide me trough installing ff please :)
<robotgeek> kkathman: i mean, my extensions from ffox 1.7 worked great
<kkathman> nabz:  I just did actually :)
<kkathman> its that simple
<nabz> lol, not for a newbie :(
<nabz> ok so iv downloaded it to /home/nabz
<nabz> now im lost
<nabz> lol
<jpatrick> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kkathman> jpatrick no!
<kkathman> sigh
<nabz> lol
<kkathman> nabz  jpatrick will talk you through then
<nabz> lol.
<kkathman> hes a big wig here anyway :)
<kkathman> Im not
<robotgeek> wiki is down, <sigh>
<nabz> lol, hes not talking :(
<kkathman> pm him
<nabz> and that wiki thing is complicated lol
<robotgeek> nabz: do you have it downloaded?
<nabz> yeh
<robotgeek> since i don't have the directions, it's going to be a lot tougher!
<nabz> lol
<hugo_> can't connect to security.ubuntu.com either
<nabz> wiki's directions are complicated
<nabz> lol
<nabz> robot u trying to  install ff aswell?
<kkathman> i forgot Im not supposed to walk people through things anymore I apologize
<robotgeek> nabz: nope, i wanted to help you
<robotgeek> kkathman: heh, go ahead.
<nabz> ahh
<kkathman> nope jpatrick can...he seems to have a better way
<nabz> iv downloaded it. now i dunno what to do lol
<robotgeek> kkathman: he probably did not notice your earlier conversation
<kkathman> I PMd him
<nabz> doo i have to untar it?
<jpatrick> right now in a meeting
<nabz> k
<_martin_> Open Adept -> Search for FireFox -> Select -> Install?
<nabz> ty
<CarstenP> hi i try to install a .deb file under kubuntu, but i always get an errormessage, what am i doing wrong?
<nabz> says i already got ff installed? :S
<CarstenP> no
<nabz> .deb files are for debian arnt they?
<CarstenP> hmmm the error message is in german... :(
<nabz> lol
<CarstenP> i thought kubuntu is some sort of debian?
<_martin_> Ubuntu/Kubuntu is based on Debian
<nabz> ahh
<CarstenP> i try to install the newest bittorrent version (4.4.0) i already have 4.2 installed.
<CarstenP> he tries to overwrite bittorrent.mo in LC_MESSAGES, but he cant.
<robotgeek> CarstenP: you need to uninstall your older package
<nabz> i dont get how to install firefox :(
<_martin_> Search and find it in Adept -> Press the link -> Install Package -> Commit changes
<CarstenP> hmm i think i foobared it.
<nabz> yeh but it says firefox is already installed
<nabz> but its not in the kde menue
<nabz> menu*
<robotgeek> nabz: try alt + f2, firefox
<nabz> could not run command
<CarstenP> nabz: i installed firefox too, but i foobared a lot while installing it. when is start is from console i get a lot error messages. i wouldnt suggest installing FF
<nabz> :( ff is my fav browser. lol
<_martin_> Should be easier than a piece of pie to install it, something must have gone haywire
<nabz> i downloaded the latest one, extracted it. its got a .sh file in it,, now i dunno what to do lol
<CarstenP> there was a whole wiki entry on installing it.
<_martin_> Still is
<nabz> yeh but its complicated :(
<_martin_> Just copy / paste into Konsole
<CarstenP> it tried to follow everything but i made a mistake, now it is a bit broken. same story as my bittorrent now, which refuses to work :(
<nabz> i did. get all this junk and errors
<robotgeek> _martin_: the wiki is down
<_martin_> Ouch
<CarstenP> nabz: same with me.
<_david> hello, I'm installing kubuntu right now, but ut hangs at "Testing network repository" at 50%, while it first said that bringing the network up succeded, I tried switching to the second console but it can't find the ping command, do you know what to do?
<nabz> i thaught it would be pretty simple, jus like run the run-mozilla.sh file
<nabz> oo, if i press firefox it starts up firefox! :D
<CarstenP> yeah i thought that too. but it isnt that easy
<_martin_> ^^
<CarstenP> is it the right version?
<nabz> but how do i propa instal it.
<nabz> 1..5.0.1
<CarstenP> i have 2 ff versions too
<robotgeek> nabz: that's about it, it's installed
<nabz> lol i didnt do anything but extract the file? lol
<CarstenP> what can i do when adept wont start anymore?
<_david> Isn't there some kind of way to test if the network is up in the kubuntu install?
<nabz> i mean like firefox isnt in the kde menu, nor desktop. how could i install it there?
<_mindspin> CarstenP: try kynaptic
<robotgeek> nabz: did you add the dpkg-divert stuff?
<nabz> lol no. i jus extracted the .tar file
<CarstenP> _mindspin: kynaptic -> command not found :(
<nabz> i just installed linux like wen i came in here so yeh.. im a newbie here. :(
<robotgeek> nabz: just follow the directions to the end, and you'll be fine
<_mindspin> sudo apt-get install kynaptic
<nabz> i ran sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<nabz> says its already the newest version
<nabz> i dont understand this bit: Install it to /opt/firefox:
<_david> I cant believe this, why the fuck isn't the ping command on the install cd
<nabz>  # extract tar into /opt (you should make sure /opt already exists)
<nabz>  sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<nabz>  # remove the package if you no longer require it
<nabz>  rm firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<robotgeek> _david: please mind your language
<_martin_> Just skip the parts with #
<nabz> but  sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz  doesnt work. hmm
<_martin_> Are you in the same folder as the tar.gz file??
<_david> you probalby divided it in ping-lib ping-minimum and ping-dev but forget to include the command..
<nabz> dunno what folder im in. lol
<nabz> im in the konsole
<nabz> nabz@ubuntu:~$
<CarstenP> how can i show all processes that are currently running ? ps -efa ?
<_martin_> Where is your FF file? On the desktop?
<nabz> home/nabz
<_martin_> type: cd /home/nabz
<nabz> bash: cd/home/nabz: No such file or directory
<Ashex> is it possible to install Kubuntu to my external through VMware?
<_martin_> Include space between cd and /home/nabz
<nabz> ok it did nothing. lol, is that right?
<nabz> it like wen to the next line sorta thing
<_martin_> That's good
<nabz> ah now sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz worked
<_mindspin> type pwd
<_martin_> Yup :P
<nabz> damn i closed the instructions lol
<_martin_> Hehe
<nabz> got it
<nabz> wow theres alot left to do. lol
<robotgeek> nabz: only if you have extensions/plugins installed, so not too much
<nabz> ah i dont have anything. lol
<CarstenP> wow
<CarstenP> i got bittorrent to work. it was installed under /usr/bin/bittorrent
<CarstenP> it is even version 4.4 !!! it just looks like the kde menu item is broken
<CarstenP> it looks like the bittorrent command is not in the path. how can i add it to the path?
<nalioth> CarstenP: the kde menu editor doesnt work?
<_david> CarstenP: type echo $PATH to see what dirs are in your path, /usr/bin should be in there
<nabz> why cant i copy text from the current browser?
<CarstenP> nalioth: yeah, but under command it says only 'bittorrent' after changing that to 'usr/bin/bittorrent' it worked again
<_david> nabz, how do you copy?
<nabz> rigt click copy, and ctrl+c
<nabz> and edit+copy
<_david> nabz, ok strange, should work, try selecting it and clicking your middle mouse butten where to paste it
<nabz> that worked
<nabz> ty
<_david> CarstenP: are you sure you didn't mess with the t's and r's ? :)
<CarstenP> _david: /usr/bin is in the path. strange.
<jaydp> hey nabz or anybody i tried to install firefox using the same command. Its giving "unexpected eof in archive"
<farous> CarstenP: what is strange about that?
<CarstenP> _david: could be :) but i seem to have repaired that with my leet KDE skills :)
<nabz> which command u up to?
<nabz> woot firefox runs with alt+f2 :D
<jaydp> the sudo tar -C /opt ...
<nabz> does that mean it sinstalled?
<nabz> are u in the same folder
<nabz> as the .tar
<jaydp> i`m in the folder containing my tar file
<jaydp> yup
<nabz> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<nabz> you done that?
<jaydp> no
<nabz> try that first.
<CarstenP> how can i add programs to the alt+space thingie?
<jaydp> ok thanks
<_spriet_> how to use a ntfs usb external harddrive?
<_martin_> The programs linked to Katapult might require a reboot of the system to work
<nabz> anyone know how i can get firefox in my kde menu? lol
<CarstenP> nabz: right klick on the K-symbol
<CarstenP> nabz: its menu editor
<nabz> ty :)
<CarstenP> <- leet kde skills.
<_david> hey cool configuring apt... is now on 75% testing the security repository (after ~20 minutes), does this mean that internet is working?
<CarstenP> can i use the ubuntu 0.9.8 wine .deb on my kubuntu?
<nabz> whats the best client for msn messenger?
<_martin_> Kopete imo
<Hobbsee> CarstenP: yes, you should be able to
<_david> since your on kde probalby kopete
<nabz> how can i order the contacts by online / offline tho?
<nabz> its not in the help file or nothnig :(
<_spriet_> how can i open a NTFS partition
<_spriet_> ?
<robotgeek> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<CarstenP> Hobbsee: thanks
<_spriet_> thank you
<nabz> how can i order the contacts by online / offline on kopete?
<_david> nabz, don't know, but you can tell it not to show offline contacts
<nabz> ah how?
<_david> let me see, 1 moment
<nabz> found it
<nabz> :)
<_david> oki :)
<nabz> ty
<CarstenP> the wine manual tells me to use synaptic. i dont have synaptic, is synaptic a tool that i should use on kubuntu or not?
<_david> it robotgeek a bot?
<_martin_> Settings -> Hide offline users
<robotgeek> nope _david
<_mindspin> kynaptic is kubuntus synaptic
<CarstenP> _mindspin: thanks
<jpatrick> _mindspin: no, adept
<_david> you aren't, int that case sorry for my language a couple minutes ago, was a bit agry.. sorry
<_mindspin> adept is for adepts
<nabz> on Konversaation, can u connect to more tan one server?
<arrinmurr> yes
<nabz> how?
<_david> nabz: yes you can, see File->Serverlist
<nabz> ah yeh
<Blippe> why are xine exchanged in favor of gstreamer?
<Parkotron> What exactly are you referring to Blippe?
<jaydp> hey nabz is ur firefox running?
<tafsen> Im following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport , but I can't manage to find java-package with apt
<_martin_> Think Muktiverse is down
<_martin_> Multiverse*
<ragna> mmm multiverse is working for me =O, only one sent me an error
<arrinmurr> tafsen: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<Blippe> actually I was looking for a good descrition of xine and gstreamer, and found (on wikipedia, so the probability that it is true might be low) that gstreamer was going to be incoporated in kde4, and as far as I understand, most kdeprogs uses xine (primarily) for video...
<Blippe> or uses xine as the preset...
<_david> Blippe: kde4 with have phonon which is a layer on top of the audio system, so it can use both xine and gstreamer (it's up to the user) it might well be that gstreamer will be the default tho
<Parkotron> Kaffeine uses gstreamer by default at the moment.
<Parkotron> Personally, I prefer Xine because it lets you skip past all the warnings a the beginning of DVDs.
<Blippe> so phonon is a soundserver?
<Blippe> mediaserver?
<Blippe> scratch that, i will google it
<_david> Blippe: phonon will be a layer between all kde apps that use sound or media and for instance gstreamer, xine, etc
<CarstenP> _david: does that mean that i can use kaffeine and xmms at the same time and have both playing sound?
<_david> CarstenP: yeah, although that is currently also possible (I dont' know if it defaults to that) that will cerainly be true
<nabz> whats the best ftp program?
<_david> nabz, I think konqueror, just type a ftp link in it
<nabz> mmm
<_david> konqueror = the default file manager web browser of kde.. :)
<nabz> want somthing like flash fxp on windowx
<CarstenP> _david: perhaps my kubuntu is bugged, i can currently only have one application that is doing sound, even if i enabla the kde sound system i only have system sounds,but no sounds on scummvm for example. when will the new kubuntu version come out?
<_david> sorry, I don't know that program
<arrinmurr> nabz: filezilla
<_david> CarstenP: in april but that will not have phonon yet, since it only in the early fases of development
<nabz> is that a propa ftp client?
<_david> phonon is for kde4 which will be released in 2007
<CarstenP> oh . 2007 . that is like. a really long time
<arrinmurr> nabz: http://filezilla-project.org/nightly.php
<_david> CarstenP: your problem should be solvable but I don't have enough kubuntu knoledge to help you with it
<_mindspin> carsten it could depend wether you use alsa or oss or jack or whatever soundserver
<Blippe> i thought about creating a mediaplayer to get an understanding for the mediastructure under the hood on my system, and with all that free time i have, my plan is to be finished around 2012...
<_david> hehe :)
<_adam> I am having trouble playing mp3s on kubuntu. I am missing something.
<_adam> Any help?
<jpatrick> 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<_david> adam you should read the faq on kubuntu.org
<Parkotron> Firstly, what are you trying to play them in?
<_david> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.13 Stopped
<andreas_4> what's a good program to tag and rename mp3's/ogg's under linux? Preferably with support for CDDB
<_adam> Thanks. I am looking into it.
<NRG88> hi, how can i run dos programs (like turbo pascal) with dosemu?
<_david> andreas_4: cant amarok do that?
<arrinmurr> andreas_4: kid3 or easytag
<andreas_4> it -can-, and so can xmms
<andreas_4> but it's cumbersome
<andreas_4> thanks arrinmurr
<andreas_4> I'll try those out
<robotgeek> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: (A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA graphics, sound and DOS), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.63-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 368 kB, Installed size: 1000 kB
<ragna> anyone knows hot to fix the one sound per time??
<ragna> hot = how*
<CarstenP> _mindspin is there a good websites that explains how to use the right soundserver and configure the applications to use that soundserver?
<NRG88> thanks robotgeek, i'll try it out
<_mindspin> i 've read an article some weeks ago but it was in a paper magazine
<_mindspin> lemme think
<_mindspin> CarstenP: are you german?
<CarstenP> _mindspin: Ja? :)
<_mindspin> then try www.linux-magazin.de
<_mindspin> thats where I've read that article
<_mindspin> or try the german kubutu sites, I think they have something for that
<_mindspin> even a good sources.list for media
<_mindspin> codecs and such
<_mindspin> or try #kubuntu-de
<NRG88> robotgeek? how can i use the mouse in my GUI while using dosbox to?
<NRG88> when i run a program
<robotgeek> NRG88: no clue, never used it.
<NRG88> the mouse is stuck there
<_mindspin> I stumbled over some information on sound by googling kaffeine breezy and found a lot though not kaffeine, but multimedia/sound related
<CarstenP> _mindspin: this issue http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2005/09 ?
<_mindspin> yep
<_mindspin> maybe the online article about kjack helps you
<_mindspin> but i would suggest first to get you new sources wanna have my sources.list?
<_mindspin> my sound works fine
<_mindspin> even when i run xmms and kaffeine parallel
<_mindspin> i can watch wma, mpg
<Parkotron> I've got an unusual Kaffeine problem. The Kaffeine Xine engine does not appear in the list of possible engines, even though its installed. Xine's own ui works fine, so I know it's not a problem with the Xine backend. I've "--purge remove"ed all the Kaffeine packages and reinstalled them, and still no Xine engine is shown. Any ideas?
<lkm> hi, i have some troubles with building local repository to upgrade mu breezy kubuntu
<lkm> somebody knows what means that Ign file: ./ Packages ?
<CarstenP> _mindspin: i updated my sources.list (i think) currently i am getting wine 0.9.8 it takes forever, and often kynaptic simply stops dling it.
<lkm> alter build cache repository with dpkg-scanpackages
<_mindspin> have a look here http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/558386
<CarstenP> _mindspin:  i will try to read the free article first, and perhaps backorder the magazin, its only 7 euros (including ship.) so it is ok i guess
<_mindspin> put it into your sorces.list and do a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<_mindspin> have a try with my sources
<CarstenP> wine is at 74%, i dont want to disrupt it now :)
<_mindspin> ic you are downloading
<_mindspin> save the posted list to sources.mindspin.list and try later
<CarstenP> from wine.sourceforge.net , i guess it is so slow bcs its new and all shiny
<ragna> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<_mindspin> they have a kinda dos causeppl want the neww wine
* _mindspin is off now..
<jpierru> hi, i installed kubuntu in mode server (the normal mode was too large for my laptop) and i'm wondering how to add KDE and its dependencies?
<jpierru> first time user
<robotgeek> jpierru: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<jpierru> thanks
<jpierru> lol
<jpierru> on its way, thanks a lot robotgeek
<robotgeek> jpierru: cool, enjoy!
<CarstenP> how can i check if aRTs is running?
<jpatrick> artsd should be running
<robotgeek> CarstenP: ps -ef | grep artsd
<ragna> jpatrick: do you know how to fix the "device is busy" error?
<CarstenP> robotgeek: seems that it does not run. but thanks for you help
<ragna> jpatrick: i mean permanet fix, cause i am tired of closing artsd every time  i log in
<jpatrick> no
<CarstenP> wow. i just typed artsd, now i can play xmms and kaffeine at the same time
<CarstenP> its. impressive, why isnt artsd not always automatically started at startup?
<andreas_3> artsd is old and on the way out
<andreas_3> not maintained either, I've heard
<andreas_3> I think dmix or something along those lines will take over for it
<Blippe> CarstenP, I think it does, if you go system settings - sound system and check "Enable the sound system", at least, that is what i think that checkbox does
<erhan_R> hi
<robotgeek> hi erhan_R
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, did anyone catch how to set the Xft DPI to 96dpi? :)
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: i think we wait for Tonio?
<Psi-Jack> I wanna do it to my own system. :p
<supertijano> Did you copy it jet jack?
<supertijano> yet I mean
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack: yup, i need to try it also
* Hobbsee|away hopes that no ops or anything were needed over here hwile most people were at the meeting
<Psi-Jack> Xft.dpi:96
<Psi-Jack> That's all I got..
<robotgeek> Hobbsee|away: me here, so no issues
<Hobbsee|away> :)
<luisito> hello
<supertijano> Weren't you the one who wanted to copy Kubuntu on your hd?
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: Oh, yeah. I did it successfully.
<luisito> how do I make the trash icon available in the
<luisito> Desktop?
<supertijano> Awesome
<Psi-Jack> I only had the last detailed issue of copying the raw /dev to the new HDD. I had to use a Gentoo livecd to do it. :)
<snoozix> luisito: i only have it in my taskbar/panel :)
<Psi-Jack> That and re-ininstall the new Grub on the hdd, while it was back in it's Primary Master ide position.
<supertijano> Geez. Sounds like a lot of mental strain. Haha
<luisito> snoozix: yep, but I like the icon in the desktop
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: That... Was easy. it was most annoying that Kubuntu's install CD actually does not have any form of real "rescue" mode, however.
<supertijano> How'd you reinstall grub?
<snoozix> luisito: i would like that too, if you found out how one could do it, tell me :)
<Hobbsee|away> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: chrooted into the Kubuntu system, just like grub's install docs say to do. :)
<luisito> snoozix: I'll find the way
<Psi-Jack> snoozix, luisito: Give me a moment..
<supertijano> I've never read those
<Psi-Jack> Holy..
<Psi-Jack> My kdesktop just bombed out.. And re-loaded..
<supertijano> Didn't someone have that problem yesterday?
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, here it is, the trash.desktop file.
<supertijano> Hi Hysty
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<Psi-Jack> A quick and easy way to put the Trashcan on the Desktop:
<luisito> Psi-Jack: the trash.desktop is shown in folder view in the Desktop dir but in the Desktop it isn't
<Psi-Jack> Right click the desktop, and Create New->Link URL
<Psi-Jack> For the filename: Call is trash or Trash, or whatever. The link is trash:/
<_john> newbie question: how do I open a dos file from a dos formated floppy into my ubuntu office program? when I access the floppy drive from storage media I get an error message saying "Could not mount device etc.."
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Hysty> morning all
<supertijano> How was the math test? ;)
<Hysty> havent done it yet
<Hysty> this afternoon hopefully
<supertijano> Oh I though it was today. Good luck then.
<Psi-Jack> Okay..
<Psi-Jack> That's not working for some reason. :/
<supertijano> What's not working?
<Psi-Jack> putting the trashcan on the desktop.
<Blippe> is there a "apt-get search (package)"-like function?
<hollywoodb> is kdevelop going to be fixed for KDE 3.5.1 in breezy or do we wait for dapper?
<supertijano> Oh really? Let me try
<hollywoodb> Blippe: apt-cache search
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<luisito> Psi-Jack: I found the way thanks to pinotree of #KDE
<Psi-Jack> if you DELETE the ~/Desktop/trash.desktop, and re-create the link manually, it works.
<supertijano> Works fine for me.
<Psi-Jack> luisito: Can you reiterate it?
<luisito> Psi-Jack: you have to open the trash.desktop with kate
<Psi-Jack> luisito: Yes?
<luisito> then you'll see the line Hidden=true and change it to false. Save and Done!!!
<Blippe> hollywoodb, thanks!
<Psi-Jack> luisito: There is no Hidden=true in mine, though..
<Psi-Jack> That's why I didn't get why it wasn't working hehe
<Psi-Jack> In fact.
<Psi-Jack> I literally just moved the trash.desktop out of the dir, and into the Desktop dir, and it popped up. :)
<luisito> open your home folder
<Psi-Jack> luisito: Keep in mind. I am not a newbie. ;)
<luisito> Psi-Jack: I know, but go to your desktop folder using konqueror
<luisito> Psi-Jack: and open that trash.desktop with kate
<Psi-Jack> luisito: Like I said. I moved the trash.desktop file out of Desktop into ~, moved it back from ~ to Desktop, and it appeared on the Desktop.
<luisito> Psi-Jack: oh, ok then :)
<Psi-Jack> LOL
<Psi-Jack> Why do you think I said I wasn't a newbie? :} That was one reason.
<luisito> jejej
<Psi-Jack> !Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Hysty> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nf/20060216/tc_nf/41648;_ylt=ArZqou.TcLCli5LNdkTpPIgjtBAF;_ylu=X3oDMTA5aHJvMDdwBHNlYwN5bmNhdA--
<nabz> hey, whats a good ftp client which is similar to flashfxp
<Hysty> yay for linux
<Psi-Jack> nabz: Ever tried to use konqueror's built-in FTP client? :p
<supertijano> Psi-Jack what are those packages?
<nabz> nope. lol, is it   fast?
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: I'm fixing up Seveas' skype-dsp-hijacker. :)
<Psi-Jack> nabz: Why don't you try it and see.
<supertijano> I mean, what are the packages? It just says here's some packages..
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: Go to http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ and go down the page a bit, and you can browse each section.
<nabz> do i type in the adress bar ftp://blahblah:pass@site.com
<nabz> ?
<supertijano> Alright. Will do
<Psi-Jack> nabz: Yeah, pretty much.
<nabz> mmm, isnt there nothing more secure? lol, and somthing which saves passes etc
<nabz> like flashfxp on windowx. lol
<sonic> Hi there! Anybody know how I can figure out what type of sound card is in my system?
<Psi-Jack> nabz: Konqueror can use kwallet to securely save passwords in an encrypted state.
<nabz> ahh
<Psi-Jack> sonic: lspci
<sonic> do I have to apt-get that or is it there by default?
<Psi-Jack> sonic: Why don't you try and see for yourself?
<nabz> ty psi-jack :)
<Hysty> use a pen, it saves password to a piece of paper easily
<Psi-Jack> Hysty: Is that that... Messy paper and ink stuff? Ewwwwwww
<Hysty> hey this konquerer ftp client is pretty cool
<Psi-Jack> Nasty stuff. :)
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Hysty> Psi-Jack, yer, so much for my paperless office
<Psi-Jack> Konqueror has lots of kioslaves. :)
<nabz> man is there anyway to make this kde task bar smaller?
<Hysty> you know I read about a survey a little while back that since the introduction of email, commercial office paper use has increased 70%
<sonic> Psi-jack: Just wondered if it comes as standard on all distros. Thanks very much for the info, I have it!
<Psi-Jack> nabz: Define Smaller.
<jindiaz> hey can anyone out there help me with a automatix installation?
<robotgeek> !automatix
<Hysty> nabz, right click on it and select configure
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Psi-Jack> sonic: No, it does not come standard on all distros.
<sonic> Psi-jack: Cheers!
<jindiaz> frick.  well are there any [ackages that just install to make linux work?
<Psi-Jack> jindiaz: Umm. Say what?
<jindiaz> work in the mutimeida,and downloading sense
<robotgeek> jindiaz, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_john> Hey guys, how do I open a dos file from a dos formated floppy into my ubuntu office program?
<jindiaz> yah yah, ive been there
<Psi-Jack> _john: Define "dos file."
<Hysty> jindiaz, your best bet is to look at the automatix documentation on the forums where it explains each install step, then manually run the install for the individual files you need
<jindiaz> i just want an easy to install installer that installs all codecs and everything for all multimedia, and yah dc
<jindiaz> well the thing is im trying that
<jindiaz> but i dont knoe how to get this thing itts asking for
<Psi-Jack> jindiaz: adept is not easy enough for you? ;}
<jindiaz> lol, ironically no
<jindiaz> i think mine is messed or something
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm..
<jindiaz> follow the tutorials and all that and sometimes the stuff isnt there
<jindiaz> so ive given up on it
<Blippe> !vpn
<ubotu> Blippe: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hysty> the automatix script pulls heaps of stuff from unofficial repositories so there is no telling what is being installed
<_john> Sorry I saved a Rich text file to a dos formated floppy and I cannot open it in my ubuntu Office pogram I get a could not moutn device error message
<Rat>  After installing ubuntu/kubuntu it keeps on coming with this colored screen when starting up XServer. Have any of you guys ran into this problem? This is after a clean installing of ubuntu/kubuntu amd 64 bit version
<jindiaz> yahhhhhhhhhhh i knoe, but ill figure that out later, i dont really care ryght now, i just want my music, movoies, everything to work.  then ill figure that stuff out when i have time
<jindiaz> honestly i love linux, but to be a powerful poc, this is a NECESSARY step
<jindiaz> or i mean, a truely viable alternative to windows
<Psi-Jack> I'm actually researching ideas to help make things a little easier to find, codec-wise, at least.
<jindiaz> seriously, the codecs thing is a must do
<jindiaz> honestly as it is, linux is so easy to converty to and use as an alternative.
<Psi-Jack> If all deb packages have a "keyword" searchable identifier, making all "codec" related packages have a codec keyword, would in fact, make it quite easy to install codecs by. :)
<jindiaz> but the functionality is something to be deisred
<jindiaz> yah true
<jindiaz> but its not just that, like formats, is a KEY issue
<jindiaz> generally ppl dont care about any of the free or non free format, they just want it to work
<nabz> hey, just installed bittorrent with adept. how do i go about running it?
<Hysty> jindiaz, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu check this out, dont know if it differs from KDE but I use it heaps
<jindiaz> so once a site goes up outlining how to do this, in DETAIl, and problem free, ppl will have nmo troubles converting
<Psi-Jack> jindiaz: There are licensing issues. That has to be considered in making a package available.
<NabZ> hey, just installed bittornado with adept. how do i go about running it?
<Blippe> bittornado-gui
<Hysty> jindiaz, the corporate world still has its grip on some stuff
<jindiaz> yah there are...  but the only ppl who care abt those are the ppl issueing them.  and a few other anti sharing and all ppl, but i would have to dsay, on the whole, normal computer users which make up a HUGE segment of the market, could care less
<NabZ> could not run command
<jindiaz> just make it easy to find on google, and your golden
<g4nja> btdownloadgui
<g4nja> is the cmd
<NabZ> could not run command
<NabZ> :(
<g4nja> wth
<jindiaz> like honestly, do you think anyone who downloads thinks twice about the license?
<NabZ> whats  better/faster bit torrent or   bit tornado
<jindiaz> helllllssssssssssssss no
<jindiaz> anyways, aside from that rant, i ahve a question, where should i be installing things to in linux?
<jindiaz> like the best place for app installation and whut not
<robotgeek> jindiaz: that does not matter, ubuntu has to abide by those rules
<NabZ> anyone no how i can run bittorande :(
<g4nja> bt<tab>
<NabZ> ?
<Blippe> run btdownloadgui.bittornado in konsole
<jindiaz> umm whut abut kde dostro?
<NabZ> bash: btdownloadgui.bittornado: command not found
<jindiaz> im on Kubuntu
<Blippe> try just btdownloadgui or bt and then hit (tab)
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<NabZ> ty  :)
<Psi-Jack> Even a simple Wiki, for now, on how to install all the necessary codecs is actually even a good thing to have.
<robotgeek> Psi-Jack, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NabZ> it said some stuff. lol
<Psi-Jack> Oh yeah! There just so happends to be one. :)
<Hysty> ch-ching
<NabZ> bittornado-gui or bittornado  stil ldosent run :(
<robotgeek> NabZ: sudo apt-get install bittornado
<Blippe> when you type bt and then hit (tab) twice does it say anything?
<NabZ> bittornado is already the newest version.
<NabZ> btcompletedir                  btmakemetafile
<NabZ> btcompletedir.bittornado       btmakemetafile.bittornado
<NabZ> btcopyannounce                 btreannounce
<NabZ> btdownloadcurses               btreannounce.bittornado
<NabZ> btdownloadcurses.bittornado    btrename
<NabZ> btdownloadheadless             btrename.bittornado
<NabZ> btdownloadheadless.bittornado  btsethttpseeds
<NabZ> btlaunchmany                   btshowmetainfo
<NabZ> btlaunchmany.bittornado        btshowmetainfo.bittornado
<NabZ> btlaunchmanycurses             bttrack
<NabZ> btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado  bttrack.bittornado
<dereks> NabZ: pastebin.com
<NabZ> ?
<Blippe> NabZ you need bittornado-gui too, do sudo apt-get bittornado-gui
<jindiaz> hey ummm, im following these instructions, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_File_share_utility_.28DC.2B.2B.29, and at the part where it says,sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/dcpp.desktop, but in the terminal it says sudo: gedit: command not found, any advise?  does this command not work on a KDE distro???
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<Psi-Jack> robotgeek: I'm already pissed off at that Wiki. Blackdown Java. :-(
<NabZ> E: Invalid operation bittornado-gui
<robotgeek> jindiaz: use kate instead of gedit, and kdesu instead of sudo
<ubijtsa2> sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui
<jindiaz> oooo ok, let me try that
<NabZ> ty, it instaled
<robotgeek> NabZ: if you are new, you might prefer using adept
<Blippe> :D, that does it, i'm defenitely off to bed!
#kubuntu 2006-02-22
<NabZ> i did. didnt run tho :(
<ubijtsa2> why not use ktorrent ?
<NabZ> herd bittornado is good
<ubijtsa2> bittornado is ok, so's ktorrent
<Psi-Jack> ktorrent has it's issues, mainly because it doesn't properly follow torrent protocol right.
<NabZ> hmm so what can i do about bitornado?
<NabZ> iv installed it over adept
<ubijtsa2> NabZ: let me install it
<jindiaz> do i press save now and its done?????
<NabZ> and with konsol
<NabZ> kk. :) ty
<jindiaz> robotgeek??
<robotgeek> jindiaz: i guess so
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> aight lets see
<jindiaz> haha
<jindiaz> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh noooooooooooo.....
<jindiaz> that soooooooooooooooooooooooooo didint work
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> it is there, in internet, but the icon is wrong, and it wont even open
<jindiaz> hahahaha
<ubijtsa2> NabZ: try "btdownloadgui"
<NabZ> where about?
<jindiaz> CRAP
<ubijtsa2> either with alt+F2 or in a konsole
<NabZ> dont work   in   alt+f2
<NabZ> nor konsole
<NabZ> bash: btdownloadgui: command not found
<johnflux> NabZ: did you install it :P
<jindiaz> any suggestions
<jindiaz> ?
<ubijtsa2> strange, works here
<robotgeek> jindiaz: moment please
<NabZ> yeh i did.
<NabZ> adept
<NabZ> says its installed aswell
<ubijtsa2> which btdownloadgui --> /usr/bin/btdownloadgui
<robotgeek> jindiaz: dc++ is available in the repos
<ubijtsa2> NabZ: maybe I should ask, which release are you on ? :)
<NabZ> of kubuntu?
<ubijtsa2> yeah
<NabZ> latest. downloaded it a few hours ago. lol
<jindiaz> WHUT!?  no way!!!  argh....  i tried finding it there!!  ok let me try this silly adept again
<robotgeek> jindiaz: sudo apt-get install dcgui
<robotgeek> !info dcgui
<ubotu> dcgui: (Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.80-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 445 kB, Installed size: 1352 kB
<ubijtsa2> latest as in "still smoking" ? :)
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell jindiaz about repos
<robotgeek> jindiaz: take a look at that link which ubotu sent you
<NabZ> ?
<robotgeek> jindiaz: u need to add universe repository
<jindiaz> yahhhhhhhhhhh see thats the thing, ive tried that and it DOESNT WORK
<ubijtsa2> NabZ: in a konsole, if you type "dpkg -L bittornado-gui", it should tell you where it installed itself
<jindiaz> yah that command didnt work ewither
<NabZ> kk
<NabZ> not installed
<jindiaz> ok hold up, im going to try... again...
<ubijtsa2> okay, that explains the "bash: btdownloadgui: command not found"
<NabZ> lol, yeh
<ubijtsa2> did the apt-get install give you any errors ?
<NabZ> nope
<jindiaz> ok..... now adept doesnt open anymore
<jindiaz> hahahahahaha
<jindiaz> man...
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> ok im gunna restart
<luisito> !dekorator
<ubotu> luisito: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubijtsa2> did it explicitly tell you that it installed the package @NabZ
<NabZ> ooo
<NabZ> you mean
<NabZ> sudo apt-get bittornado-gui
<NabZ> E: Invalid operation bittornado-gui
<NabZ> thats the error i got with t
<NabZ> it*
<ubijtsa2> NabZ: you need to do "sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui"
<ubijtsa2> the "install" keyword is important
<NabZ> Package bittornado-gui is not available
<ubijtsa2> right, now we are getting somewhere :)
<NabZ>  but is referred to by another package.
<NabZ> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<NabZ> is only available from another source
<NabZ> E: Package bittornado-gui has no installation candidate
<robotgeek> !info bitornado-gui
<ubijtsa2> robotgeek: you are missing a 't'
<robotgeek> yup
<kkathman> 2 ts
<robotgeek> NabZ: you need to enable the universe repository
<NabZ>  !info bittornado-gui
<ubotu> bittornado-gui: (bittorrent client with enhanced GUI interface), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.11-4ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 38 kB, Installed size: 232 kB
<NabZ> how do i do that?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell NabZ about repos
<ubijtsa2> NabZ: I can tell you how I would do it :)
<robotgeek> NabZ: check PM from ubotu
<NabZ> ty
<ubijtsa2> saying that, I'd hack sources.list by hand, I always do :)
<NabZ> bahh thats   gnome lol
<robotgeek> NabZ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto
<kkathman> link link link
<kkathman> hehe
<NabZ> ty
* ubijtsa2 needs sleep
<NabZ> ah crap; this looks like a pain in the ass lol
<ubijtsa2> NabZ: vim is a walk in the park :)
* kkathman thinks that ubotu needs to just scan peoples input lines and search for keywords, then automatically throw the link out to them :)
<ubijtsa2> kkathman: no, you don't want that, trust me...
<bluezy> greetings
<kkathman> well its what gets done anyway :)
<kkathman> it could go to PM of course
<kkathman> hehe
<ubijtsa2> it would drive me up the wall..
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> i was being quite a bit tongue in cheek
<ubijtsa2> if it could be disabled for users that didn't want it, sure..
<NabZ> is there not a easier way to do this?
<ubijtsa2> NabZ: synaptic has a easy-to-use way to do it, but is gnome app
<NabZ> mm
<ubijtsa2> NabZ: using vim isn't as bad as it sounds
<NabZ> vim? im using konsole atm
<NabZ> lol
<robotgeek> NabZ: use nano, instead of vim
<ubijtsa2> vim is an editor, you either like it or you don't, and usually only way to find out is to try it :)
<robotgeek> NabZ: or even kate, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<NabZ> ah yeh, im using nano atm lol
<bluezy> I love vi
<vge> nano powns
<bluezy> but you can use emacs as well
<robotgeek> ubijtsa2: i use vim all the time, it's not recommended for people who are new to it
<ubijtsa2> the lines for universe should be in there, just have to take the '#' off the start of the lines
<jindiaz> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<bluezy> robotgeek, if you have used edlin, you know how vim works
<ubijtsa2> robotgeek: I'm as happy in vim as I am in Emacs :)
<jindiaz> hey robot, still no luck
<bluezy> oops, I am showing my age here
<robotgeek> bluezy: i definetly know how vim works, heh
<ompaul> :wq!
<ubijtsa2> bluezy: sed & awk :)
<ubijtsa2> ompaul: :x  :)
<robotgeek> ubijtsa2: i know emacs enough to get out of it
<ubijtsa2> or :x! if you want more oomph :)
<ubijtsa2> robotgeek: emacs is nice :)
* Hobbsee just likes nano
* bluezy smiles, I just love vi or vim but emacs?  nah  :x is nano, no?
<Hobbsee> !start an editor war
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> bah...
<kkathman> lol
<robotgeek> ubijtsa2: i know, i just got used to vim
<ompaul> Hobbsee, wars are banned
<kkathman> feel better Hobbsee ?
<ubijtsa2> bluezy: :x == :wq
<Hobbsee> kkathman: yeah, much :)
<zblach> hi. i got my keyboard stuck in utf8. how can I change it back?
<kkathman> good
<slow-motion> n8
<ubijtsa2> robotgeek: tends to be the first one you try that you like best of them two
<bluezy> oh I am so used to typing :wq that I don't use it...
<NabZ> ok i think i done it
<robotgeek> ubijtsa2: i actually learnt emacs first, but quit in the intial stages due to keybindings on the mac
<NabZ> its getting packeges now
<ubijtsa2> NabZ: good stuff, it should work fine from now
<NabZ> ty :)
<zblach> it's fairly irritating as some programs don't like utf8
<zblach> like scite
<bluezy> oh well, I am off again I need to figure out this problem on vms
<NabZ> sudo apt-get install bttornado-gui
<NabZ> that correct?
<ubijtsa2> da
<bluezy> see ya
* Hobbsee cant figure vi out...just give me nano where i can at least figure out how to edit the text!
<ubijtsa2> that the baby
<robotgeek> ubijtsa2: tell Hobbsee about vim
<ubijtsa2> *lol*
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Hobbsee about vim
<Hobbsee> haha
<NabZ> :D its installing bit tornado
<Hysty> coffee time
<NabZ> thanx guyz
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: vim with the vimacs extension is nice.. you should see the dev's that try and use that on my box :)
<robotgeek> ubijtsa2: i havent tried it yet, maybe i should give it a whirl
<ubijtsa2> not to mention that I am the only one using Dvorak there as well
<robotgeek> ubijtsa2: heh
<ubijtsa2> robotgeek: vim is useful, but only really on the console and when the files are small to medium.
<robotgeek> ubijtsa2: i work mostly with vim and screen, that's my ide :)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<ubijtsa2> once files get *large*, you really want to go X and Kate or Emacs
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<Hobbsee> like xorg.conf
<NabZ> hey guys, is there a  basic text editor like notepad?
<ubijtsa2> xorg.conf is small, easy to hack from the console :)
<NabZ> to code php, ant stuff
<NabZ> and*
<ubijtsa2> NabZ: for KDE?
<NabZ> yeh
<ubijtsa2> try Kate
<NabZ> i gotta install it?
<robotgeek> NabZ: nope
<ubijtsa2> there is also Kedit
<NabZ> ahh
<ubijtsa2> Kate is better though
<NabZ> i see it
<NabZ> ty :D
<jindiaz> hey ummm robotgeek, any advice?
<ubijtsa2> I like the way Kate can save sessions and remember the files you were editing
<robotgeek> jindiaz: on?
<ubijtsa2> reeet, bedtime
<jindiaz> lol, the adept issue, installing dc pp
<robotgeek> jindiaz: did you "sudo apt-get update"
<jindiaz> ummm noooo...  i tried that dc pp command, and it syas its unavilable
<jindiaz> ok, ill try that ione as well
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm having trouble with my login screen... I've properly configured me /etc/X11/xorg.conf with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and my user session works, but the login screen is viewable, and recognisable, except that theres 5-6 thin vertical yellow lines that are formed of small dots
<ryanakca> any idea on how I could fix this...
<jindiaz> hmmmm it seems the automatix poroblem is styll messed as well, this is whut i get, afte the update as well, when running that dc code
<jindiaz> automatix: Depends: zenity but it is not going to be installed
<jindiaz> and
<jindiaz> dcgui: Depends: dctc (>= 0.85.8) but it is not going to be installed
<jindiaz> crap i thought the automatix thing didnt work....
<jindiaz> arggggggggggggh
<jindiaz> lol
<ryanakca> is it something wrong with the log in manager itself or the config files or what?
<jindiaz> omg... got th dc thing, still not woreking
<supertijano> Has anybody tried AVG for Linux?
<robotgeek> supertijano: why do you need an anitvirus?
<supertijano> Why not?
<kkathman> supertijano:  pssst...no known viruses for linux :)
<supertijano> I heard there was three
<jindiaz> argh.... anyone?? i just want to install dc....
<kkathman> ohh well, by all means  please continue then :)
<supertijano> I'm trying but it wont open. :P
<jindiaz> ehy can i ask yu guys, are installers licenced?
<kkathman> im not sure anyone can help you..cuz none of us run an AV
<robotgeek> jindiaz: what won't run?
<supertijano> Yeah I figured. I'm like hacker paranoid though.
<jindiaz> like you know, double click, and apps install sorta deal
<jindiaz> o, dc plus plus
<NabZ> anyone know if its  possible to install metasploit framework   -   http://www.metasploit.com/projects/Framework/downloads.html
<jindiaz> still same problem, just wont work...
<jindiaz> tried the coee yu gave me
<jindiaz> got the thing that made it not work installed
<jindiaz> then still wont work
<robotgeek> jindiaz: wont work isn't terribly useful to debug
<jindiaz> hhahaha
<jindiaz> hmmm ok,
<jindiaz> man i dont knoe whut to tell yu
<Hobbsee> NabZ: is there a source package on that site, or a deb?
<NabZ> source i think
<jindiaz> i out in the code yu gave me
<jindiaz> then it said i needed  dcgui: Depends: dctc (>= 0.85.8) but it is not going to be installed
<jindiaz> then i got that
<jindiaz> and then tried the code again
<jindiaz> and still wont work
<jindiaz> the code yu gave me was....
<jindiaz> sudo apt-get install dcgui
<jindiaz> not code, but command i mean
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm having trouble with my login screen... I've properly configured me /etc/X11/xorg.conf with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and my user session works, but the login screen is viewable, and recognisable, except that theres 5-6 thin vertical yellow lines that are formed of small dots
<ryanakca> is it something wrong with the log in manager itself or the config files or what?
<robotgeek> jindiaz: did you install some other stuff from somewhere else?
<jindiaz> yah, i tried that ummmm super pak i was talking to you abt earlier...
<jindiaz> autmatix
<robotgeek> jindiaz: did we not tell you not to install automatix?
<jindiaz> yah i knoe
<jindiaz> i thought it didnt work
<jindiaz> because it qwaas missing the dependancy
<jindiaz> becasue "zenity" wasent installed
* robotgeek goes away
<ryanakca> anybody?
<robotgeek> jindiaz: i don't know what the issue with your computer is
<robotgeek> jindiaz: cause it has probably messed with your sources.list, which is exactly why i told you not to run it in the first place
<jindiaz> hahahaha DAMN!  ummm ok i ran the uninstall command, but it says, Package automatix is not installed, so not removed
<bzbb> if I don't use NTP, my clock drifts horribly, and if I turn it on, it locks my local timezone to UTC
<Hysty> bzbb, you need to adjust your time offset
<jindiaz> really no idea huh?
<bzbb> Hysty: where do I do that?
<Hobbsee> bzbb: cat /etc/timezone
<Hobbsee> does it show the correct one?
<jindiaz> so can anyone field the question i posed earlier?  are installers licenced or cost anything to use?
<robotgeek> jindiaz: your best bet is to sudo aptitude install zenity
<bzbb> yah
<bzbb> america/new_york
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: which installers
<Hysty> hmm
<robotgeek> jindiaz: then restore your sources.list from the backup one in /etc/apt/sources.list , and then "sudo apt-get remove automatix"
<bzbb> and the KDE control module says UTC
<jindiaz> any.  that install packages, much like how they do in windows.  you knoe download, and double clikc, installer comes up and once its done whatever it is is installed
<bzbb> and the drop down box does nothing
<Hobbsee> !tell jindiaz about apt-get
<Hobbsee> see your private message
<Hysty> bzbb, in System Settings?
<bzbb> yeah
<jindiaz> yah i see that
<Hysty> bzbb, what happens if you change that?
<jindiaz> i know about that
<Hobbsee> bzbb: what are you running?  breezy?
<jindiaz> but it is not error proof
<jindiaz> shit always happens
<bzbb> yes, breezy
<jindiaz> so im just wondering
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: then you should know that you use apt-get to install from the repositories, not from random sources on the web
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: language
<humboldt> why is kded using all my cpu resources?
<humboldt> seems to stop when I stop "kat"
<bzbb> it now says EST, but the clock is still wrong
<Hysty> jindiaz, hence why automatix is unliked
<bzbb> on the taskbar, but not in the control panel
<jindiaz> yah i knowwwwwwwwwww that, but somethings should be in installers, FLAWLESS, jsut WORKS, installers
<jindiaz> the basics primarily
<robotgeek> jindiaz: it works very well, better than "installers"
<jindiaz> no way, nooooooooo way
<NabZ> how do you change the  Bootsplash?
<_john> Hey guys any suggestions for opening an rtf doc in kubuntu office program? I get an error message Could not mount device.
<jindiaz> dc plus plus would be installed if it was flawless
<Hysty> bzbb, do you have 'Set Data and Time Automatically' selected?
<Hysty> Date rather
<jindiaz> i would have all my codecs, everything i need, if it was flwaless
<bzbb> its off now
<bzbb> turning it on caused this problem
<jindiaz> argh, sorry just fruistrated
<NabZ> anyone know how to change the boot screen? i found some cool ones on KDE-Look.org
<Hobbsee> NabZ: there's a "how to install" link right where you found them
<NabZ> o, lol
<Hobbsee> it's to the right of the download link
<Hobbsee> usually, at least :P
<NabZ> ty :)
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<NabZ> ahh cant see it
<NabZ> lol
<NabZ> is  it even possible on kubuntu?
<NabZ> because its not on fedora
<Hobbsee> !tell jindiaz about easyubuntu
<Hysty> bzbb, if turning on the autotime is causing an incorrect time difference then the offset must be wrong
<robotgeek_work> Hobbsee: no, not yet. will take too much work
<Hobbsee> i think it is, but i've not tried it
<NabZ> hmm, lol, wonder how its done
<bzbb> if I cat it, its correct
<Hobbsee> robotgeek_work: to which?  oh, the easy ubuntu?
<bzbb> and when I launch the control panel, it changes the offset listed in the control panel, but not in /etc/timezone
<bzbb> I'm just going to leave it off, and use the commandline
<ryanakca> anybody???
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: what's your question?  i missed it
<robotgeek_work> bzbb: dual boot?
<bzbb> nope
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm having trouble with my login screen... I've properly configured me /etc/X11/xorg.conf with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and my user session works, but the login screen is viewable, and recognisable, except that theres 5-6 thin vertical yellow lines that are formed of small dots
<ryanakca> is it something wrong with the log in manager itself or the config files or what?
<robotgeek_work> Hobbsee: pm :)
<bzbb> robotgeek_work: I just noticed today that my clock had drifted 10 minutes fast, and turned on autoset
<bzbb> and everything went to hell
<robotgeek_work> hmm, no clue bzbb . sorry
<NabZ> http://www.bootsplash.org/   <---  would that work with kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: dont konw sorry
<Hysty> bzbb, did it drift a certain amount after turning on autoset?
<ryanakca> hobbsee: thanks anywais :)
<bzbb> it went to the proper time, +5 hours
<bzbb> and I live in UTC -5
<NabZ> hey does kunbuntu meet these requirments? http://www.bootsplash.org/kernel.html
<Hysty> which time server are you using?
<robotgeek_work> ryanakca: maybe ask in #ubuntu ?
<bzbb> north-america.pool.ntp.org
<ryanakca> robotgeek_work: I thought ubuntu was gnome, kubuntu kde... anywais, I'll try :)
<robotgeek_work> ryanakca: seems like a generic problem, be sure to mention the word generic :)
<Hysty> and that time server is set to UTC?
<bzbb> I have no clue
<Hysty> cause it looks like to me if you set your offset as +0 in KDE it would be right
<_luis> part
<bzbb> date says  Fri Feb 17 00:15:12 UTC 2006
<NabZ> hey guys. what does this error mean?
<bzbb> which agrees with kde
<NabZ> nabz@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install libbogl-dev
<NabZ> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<NabZ> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<nalioth> NabZ: please don't paste in here
<NabZ> sorry
<nalioth> NabZ: it means to use sudo
<NabZ> kk
<NabZ> ty :)
<bzbb> and fixed
<bzbb> I used the gnome time-admin
<Hobbsee> NabZ: type uname -r - then look at the requirements again
<bzbb> and it fixed everything right up
<NabZ> yeh sudo worked :)
<NabZ> can someone gimmi a hand with this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<NabZ> im not sure on step 2. where should my image be located?
<Hysty> bzbb, i think the kde panel thing has some bugs, it just rooted up mine
<bzbb> yeah, that would be the logical conclusion to draw here
<andreas_3> hmm
<NabZ> whats KDM ?
<andreas_3> fish:/ seems broken in this update in dapper
<Hysty> K Desktop Manager
<andreas_3> try to copy file to a server and konqueror locks
<NabZ> ahh ty :)
<Hysty> NabZ, its what handles the login stuff
<Hysty> NabZ, gdm for gnome
<Hobbsee> NabZ: wherever you saved it
<Nirvana> !amarok1.4beta1
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nirvana
<NabZ> kk ty
<andreas_3> hm
<Hysty> bzbb, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/TimePrecision-HOWTO/set.html
<andreas_3> now I tried starting a ftp:/ from the desktop, I ended up killing the desktop
<andreas_3> I'm gonna try an dist-upgrade and a reboot
<bzbb> well, I'm off
<ryanakca> no avail with my login manager question in #ubuntu
<Ahmuck> hi.  what kind of package management is available with kubunutu ?
<admrl> ahmuck Debian
<Ahmuck> dpkg ... apt ?
<admrl> yep
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu have a gui for package management ?
<admrl> yes
<Ahmuck> k, thx
<Hobbsee> rofl - Ahmuck, adept
<Ahmuck> ??
<admrl> synaptic is better tho
<admrl> adept is the name of the program
<Hobbsee> i was laughing at admrl's response, just "yes" not what it actually was
<jindiaz> AUTOMATIX RULESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<jindiaz> omg... so happy... FINALLY
<jindiaz> things WORK
<jindiaz> :):):)):):):):):):):):)):):)
<admrl> Hobbsee i didnt remember what it was i dont use it
<admrl> i use synaptic
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee uses apt-get and aliases
<admrl> ya well we are takling about gui
<Hobbsee> true
<admrl> i use the command line more than the gui but he was asking about gui
<Hobbsee> true
<admrl> yep :)
<treyh0> it's cool how kde is stable on kubuntu breezy (with the 3.5.1 packages) and it's broken to hell on debian sid with kde 3.5.1
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> i wonder why thoguh!
<admrl> anyone having problems with kompose
<andreas_> a reboot was all it needed :)
<Cyberwal83> god I love automatix :p
<damnhil>  Does anyone succeed in recording a movie using xawtv or motv?
<dumezil> i just installed kubuntu and my mouse if moving too fast.  ive gone to the mouse control panel and reduced the acceleration to 1.0x, but it still seems too fast.  ive got a laptop with a touch pad.  any ideas?
<NabZ> how can u add more  styles?
<_b> im trying to install opera but it cant be found ive added the universe multiverse thing and it worked for finding vlc. any ideas ?
<HymnToLife> _b > have you run apt-get update ?
<Hysty> dumezil, have you adjusted pointer threshold?
<_b> yes ive run update
<HymnToLife> oh yeah
<HymnToLife> Opera is in the PFL repo
<HymnToLife> wait, I'll find you a link
<_b> thx whats pfl ?
<dumezil> Hysty: i just tried and it didn't do anything
<HymnToLife> Penguins Liberation Front :p
<HymnToLife> pfl* in fact :p
<HymnToLife> plf*
<_b> lol :P
<vge> _b:  download the deb file from the opera webpage?
<HymnToLife> b_ > here you go
<HymnToLife> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/i386/non-free/opera/
<_b> thx im on it
<vge> darn i love kuake 0.4 <3
<Parkotron> Is anywhere here still using KDE 3.4.* and if so, could I ask you a quick favour?
<Hysty> dumezil, might have to search the forums for touchpad specifics
<Hysty> hmmm totem is not playing my avi's
<Ashex> I've installed Kubuntu to my external
<Ashex> but when I boot up
<Ashex> i don't have a gui
<Parkotron> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Ashex> Bah, okay
<Nomad411> Hi all.. Anyone familiar with patch?  Can I reverse a patch I applied by doing it in reverse?  patch -p0 > file.patch?
<Ashex> I've installed kubuntu to my external using a guide off ubuntu forums, However when booting up I don't have a gui interface to use.
<Parkotron> ashex: You didn't HAVE to go all out and use capital letters and punctuation. Just avoid using up multiple lines to say one thing.
<Parkotron> Can you log in on the console?
<Ashex> Yeah
<Parkotron> What happens if you type "startx"?
<Ashex> I'll try that
<Ashex> I gotta reboot to try it
<Parkotron> It'll probably tell you why X fails to start. If it doesn't go looking through the log file it mentions.
<Parkotron> Oh, and are you trying to boot it on the same computer you installed it on?
<_john> Can anyone tell me how to access a rtf file from a dos formated floppy into kubuntu office?
<Ashex> Parkotron: Yeah, this is the same computer. I just installed it to my external usb
<Parkotron> I was thinking that if you switched to a computer with a different videocard, X would probably throw a fit.
<Ashex> nope
<Ashex> it's just an ati card in my laptop
<Ashex> I had this issue before when attempting an ubuntu install
<Parkotron> Have you ever installed Linux on the laptop itself?
<_b> opera is now up n running thx for the help
<Hostile> hey guys, I have an ATi x700 Pro, and it is way over kill for using 2d in linux, I was wondering if it would be possible for me to underclock it to save power?
<Ashex> Yeah, I installed Ubuntu 5.1 to my laptop, had the same problem. that time I just got angry and deleted the partition.
<Ashex> Then I spent a week dealing with Grub, it went ballistic because it couldn't find Ubuntu
<_b> some gfx have high idle power consumtion
<_b> u cant get away from that even if u underklock i think
<_andy> heya can some1 tell me how to install nemesis ?
<Hostile> _b: so you're saying I can't do it?
<Hobbsee> !info nemesis
<ubotu> nemesis: (TCP/IP Packet Injection Suite), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 1.32+1.4beta3-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 61 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<Hobbsee> _andy: via apt-get?
<_b> if u not gaming the card dosent consume as much power
<_b> it has some power saving built in
<_andy> yeah
<_andy> apt-get
<_b> underklocking only lower they peak power consumtion not the idle i guess
<Hostile> ohh ok
<_b> u can check out xbit labs
<_b> to se how much u card drinks
<_andy> nabz
<_andy> :|
<nabz> hey lol
<_andy> u following me :@
<nabz> trying to get metasploit to work lol
<_andy> u installed it ?
<nabz> downloaded n extracted it lol
<_andy> oo
<nabz> what now.. i dunno lol
<_andy> nore me hahaha
<supertijano> Have you guys ever played XBill?
<nabz> nope
<_andy> wut is it
<supertijano> An awesome game
<_andy> ooo
<Hostile> _b: xbit labs?
<_andy> na
<Hostile> xbitlabs.com?
<supertijano> I just started playing it, and can't stop. www.xbill.org
<_b> yes some hardware site they usaly mesure power consumption
<_b> or just google x700pro consumption
<nabz> anyone know how to install metasploit framework? http://metasploit.com
<_b> power consumption that is
<ryanakca> hmmm... I'm having trouble with my login screen... I've properly configured me /etc/X11/xorg.conf with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and my user session works, but the login screen is viewable, and recognisable, except that theres 5-6 thin vertical yellow lines that are formed of small dots
<ryanakca> is it something wrong with the login manager itself or the config files or what?
<__mikem> Hello
<_andy>  can1 tell me how to install metaspolit framework ?
<robotgeek> ryanakca: still same problems? :(
<_andy> ?
<Hobbsee> _andy: find the source for it, and build it, it doesnt look to be in the repos
<nabz> build it?
<_andy> ive download it...
<mnoir> andy: their site has a nice user manual.  In English.  Explains how to install.  Just a theory - might be worth reading it...
<_andy> i no, understand englih to good tho
<mnoir> you could try the spanish one then...
<nabz> lmao
<__mikem> http://www.google.com/language_tools
<__mikem> or you could try that
<ryanakca> robotgeek: yes
<_andy> im english...just cant red spel good
<robotgeek> ryanakca: sorry mate, i dunno much about X stuff to help
<__mikem> How old are you?
<_andy> 17
<__mikem> Then if you are english, how come you can't understand english well
<_andy> if tha wut i think, i neva went skool
<ryanakca> robotgeek: dont worry...
<__mikem> I don't think I want to know any jmore
<ryanakca> I'm just hoping to Xorg expert might have walked in since I last asked
<nabz> lol!!
<_andy> lmfao only messing with ya, i just cant be bothered to read there instructions
<Hobbsee> if you cant be bothered to read the instructions, i dont think many people will bother to help you
<_andy> lol u seen how big the manual is tho
<__mikem> andy, why havn't you gone to school?
<supertijano> Hahaha mikem
<nabz> he was joking
<nabz> lol
<nabz> oo
<nabz> i get it now
<nabz> lmao
<nabz> soz lil slow
<Hobbsee> didnt look
* __mikem is confused as hell
<supertijano> Andy was kidding that he didn't go to school mikem
<_andy> :| soz lol
<__mikem> I will just drop it right now
<nabz> then create symbolic links from the msf* applications to a directory in the system path (/usr/local/bin)
<nabz> what does that mean?
<__mikem> Ironicly, I am doing my spanish homework as I do this
<supertijano> Hahahahaha
<supertijano> Maybe Andy will help you. ;)
<_andy> lmao maybe ill just go run off hahaha
<__mikem> lol
<supertijano> Maybe..
<nabz> lol
<__mikem> I can't wait till the new ubuntu based Mepis comes out
<supertijano> I've not heard of that yet
<__mikem> I used to use Mepis before I discovered Ubuntu
<__mikem> !Mepis
<ubotu> __mikem: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<supertijano> I don't know much about mepis.
<mnoir> I used mepis too.  the project got messy
<_andy> whats a symoblic link :-S
<__mikem> There are only 17 guys total working on it, only one of which is actually a developer according to an artical I read
<supertijano> Jeez.
<mnoir> andy when a second name points to the same physical file
<_andy> oh i c
<_andy> ty
<__mikem> I am currently using GNOME based ubuntu, to many issues with the way kubuntu-desktop is configured out of the box, and I have the kubuntu packages concurrently installed incase I feel like a change of pase
<__mikem> It has everything I could ask for
<_andy> kde looks better id say :
<__mikem> don't really see why I need to be looking at mepis again other than out of morbid curiousity
<__mikem> I like kde better also
<_andy> :)
<__mikem> But I don't like the configuration that kubuntu uses for kde
<_andy> u guys no any good theme sites apart from kde-look ?
<__mikem> nope, just that one
<__mikem> just google kde
<_andy> kk
* mnoir has just found xfce - it has promise...
<ryanakca> __andy: I know of a very good site to make kde look like Mac
<_andy> u got a link m8 ?
<_andy> sounds kool :)
<Hobbsee> kde-look.org search for baghera or mac, i think
<Hobbsee> *baghira
<ryanakca> just a second
<_andy> kk ty
<ryanakca> this is a whole howto
<__mikem> I don't get what the big deal with xfce is, if I want a light wate gui, I have gnome
<_andy> ooo
<ryanakca> http://linuxgangster.org/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=15
<__mikem> I thought that was what gnome was for anyway
<_andy> thanks
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  there is a baghira already compiled in the repos
<ryanakca> yes
<__mikem> !xfce
<ubotu> methinks xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<mnoir> i think xfce is a little prettier
<Hobbsee> oh is it?
<kkathman> yah
<Hobbsee> cool
<mnoir> but I run kde now
<kkathman> so they can search using apt-cache
<ryanakca> hmm.... I like kde over anything else
<nabz> agreed
<_andy> yeah
<nabz> andy u got finish tht chal :@
<__mikem> mnoir, when you say you think its pretier, pretier than what, gnome or kde
<_andy> i done it
<ryanakca> gnome, I understand, kde... never
<nabz> theme
<mnoir> gnome - I mean out of the box, minimal coding
<_andy> u just gotta add the theme to phpbb
<nabz> hey, anyone no how to download new themes for kde?
<_andy> u said u was doing member
<ryanakca> _andy: you read that howto for making kde look like mac?
<mnoir> last time i worked hard on configging a wm was fvwm2
<_andy> not yet im on the page tho
<mnoir> too hard
<__mikem> I suppose I can give xfce a shot
<sonic> Hello? Anybody have any experience with xen?
<_andy> brb
<mnoir> i am just getting into it - got a problem - it seems to trigger screen locking in my kde session
<nabz> anyone know how to change the boot  screen?
<mnoir> and the lock won't unlock  :(
<mnoir> so proceed slowly....
<__mikem> Is it posible to have xfce installed alongside both kde and gnome
<Hobbsee> mnoir: you can use sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart from a terminal, but that will reset your session
<Hobbsee> __mikem: yes, it is
<__mikem> ok
<mnoir> of course
<mnoir> hobb - :) but I'd rather not - that is waaay to much like fixing Uncle Bill's systems :)
<nabz> guyz. my clocks not showing in the taskbar :s
<Hobbsee> hehe tru
<Hobbsee> e
<fit4lfe> installed dapper form breezy now my xwindows won't start
<kkathman> nabz:  right click the kicker, add aplet to panel
<fit4lfe> getting mouse error when I change to vesa too
<nabz> ty i got it :)
<ryanakca> bbl
<__mikem> what display manager does xfce use
<mnoir> will work with gdm, kdm
<Psi-Jack> __mikem: XFCE doesn't use a display manager.
<__mikem> shows you waht I know
<mnoir> the xfce page splains how to install
<__mikem> I am installing it right now I was just curious
<__mikem> all done, with no errors
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> darn, thats a shame
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> nvm, that was a bad joke
<nabz> hey, how do i install a .deb pacakge?
<nabz> well screensaver lol
<Psi-Jack> dpkg -i filename.deb
<nabz> ty
<__mikem> brb got to reboot to see of xfce works
<mnoir> why not just start another session?
<nabz> why do i keep  getting:
<nabz> su: Authentication failure
<nabz> Sorry.
<nabz> but my pass is correct
<kkathman> nabz root is not enabled in k/ubuntu
<hyperactivecrond> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is, like, totally, a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<_andy> theres no root on ubutunu
<hyperactivecrond> !amarok1.4
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hyperactivecrond
<kkathman> use sudo in front of your commands
<hyperactivecrond> :\
<nabz> so what can i do?
<nabz> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<hyperactivecrond> nabz: sudo dpkg -i baz
<supertijano> sudo
<kkathman> nabz   sudo dpkg......
<hyperactivecrond> replace baz with the file u want to install
<kkathman> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<nabz> ty
<hyperactivecrond> !tell nabz about rootsudo
<nabz> ty
<picoss> ! configure
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, picoss
<picoss> !configure
<ubotu> picoss: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<picoss> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<supertijano> Hahaha picos got hit by a windmill
<nabz> is that all i need to do to install a screensaver?
<supertijano> I would think so..
<nabz> hmm its not in the configuration
<nabz> nvm
<nabz> it is. soz
<bimberi> nabz: did you do the full install? (it includes a screensaver)
<nabz> ty guyz :)
<bimberi> nabz: ah, kk :)
<hyperactivecrond> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<picoss> can anybody reminds me what is the most important package to ionstall to be abble to compile on ubuntu ?
<picoss> i m talking about something like defaut tools to compile
<supertijano> apt-get make?
<picoss> supertijano: no
<supertijano> I don't know then
<picoss> thx anyway
<httpdss> picoss: build-essential
<picoss> httpdss: thank you that s the one
<supertijano> So why doesn't it come with make anyway?
<httpdss> it comes with make
<mnoir> super - it does on my system...
<httpdss> Depends: libc6-dev | libc-dev, gcc (>= 4:4.0), g++ (>= 4:4.0), make, dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5)
<supertijano> It didn't on mine :/
<httpdss> :S
<supertijano> Oh well, it's here now..
<nabz> how  can i get the wastbin on desktop?
<supertijano> Didn't you ask that earlier today?
<nabz> nope
<nabz> jus thought of it now lol
<supertijano> Someone did.
<nabz> mmm
<supertijano> You right click on desktop and click create new location..
<nabz> i see
<supertijano> And the location was trash:/
<supertijano> I think, if I remember right
<nabz> :S
<supertijano> That wasn't it?
<nabz> it was but like dunno how to set it
<nabz> i set work path to trash:/
<nabz> could not launch trash:/
<supertijano> Let me try it..
<nabz> kk
<supertijano> It seems to work fine for me
<nabz> hmm
<nabz> link to url?
<nabz> or link to aplication
<supertijano> url is trash:/
<nabz> ah
<nabz> got it
<nabz> ty :)
<supertijano> Okay?
<nabz> yup
<supertijano> You're welcome
<nabz> :)
<supertijano> Haha, I actually learned that today
<nabz> lol
<supertijano> I guess it came in handy. :D
<nabz> yup
<__mikem> well, xfce works quite well
<nabz> im out guyz
<supertijano> Bye
<nabz> bye :) thanx for all the help
<oddie> hello all
<supertijano> Hi oddie
<oddie> wats happenin
<prospero2006> I've got dual monitors set up. Is three monitors possible?
<supertijano> Why not? Haha
<oddie> im sure it would be possible but im not sure how....might need to spend more money
<_andy> i seen like 6 done :)
<prospero2006> Nah, I've got spare cards and monitors
<_andy> i dunno how it was actuallly done tho
<oddie> haha
<prospero2006> I have a bunch of pci monitor cards and like 4 spare 15 inch monitors. Didn't know if it was just a matter of adding them to xorg.conf
<_andy> hey how come when i try copy something to /hda1/urs/local/ it says permission denied
<prospero2006> chmod the directory
<prospero2006> or sudo
<Hobbsee_>  i left around 40 mins ago - if anyone's tried to message me within that time, then too bad...
<prospero2006> or login as roto
<prospero2006> root
<_andy> so chmod    777 /hda1/usr/local
<_andy> like that ?
<prospero2006> I wouldn't recommend that
<supertijano> That doesn't work too well on kubuntu ;)
<oddie> does anyone know iff there is a way of connecting an xbox 360 to just a linux file server or is it only connectable through media center?
<_andy> y not 777 ?
<prospero2006> I remember once I did a chmod -r 777 / in slackware once
<prospero2006> totally fucked it up
<_andy> just for permissions :S
<Hobbsee> prospero2006: language...
<Hobbsee> i'll bet it did though hehe
<_andy> wut shall i set it as ?
<prospero2006> sorry about the language
<prospero2006> How do I send private messages like that hobbe?
<prospero2006> It even made my computer beep
<prospero2006> I would login as root
<bimberi> prospero2006: by including the nick on the line
<prospero2006> give me an example bimb?
<bimberi> prospero2006: i did :)
<_andy> i dunno the root details...i just installed it and i thought it was root:root but it aint
<supertijano> Hahahaha
<prospero2006> edit /etc/kdm/kdmrc I think
<prospero2006> Then you can login as root
<prospero2006> do a search for root login in the kubuntu forums
<prospero2006> easily found
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<prospero2006> It's good to know how to login as root though
<Hobbsee> prospero2006: type Hob<tab> then type your message - it's not a private message
<prospero2006> I think disabling it is bs
<Hobbsee> works for any nick
<prospero2006> Hobbsee:  test
<hope> Perhaps this is the wrong place to ask this but here we go: I am currently working on a web (XHTML, SVG) based interface for the XMMS2 music backend. Its comming along so beautifully that I was wondering if an entire Unix destop enviorment can be done kinda like that. I was wondering if anyone knows of any relavent projects or research.
<prospero2006> Hobbsee: that work
<Hobbsee> it's useful - means that silly people cant log in as root and screw up their systems by accident
<Hobbsee> prospero2006: indeed :)
<_andy> ty
<prospero2006> Coming from Slack, it really turned me off at first
<prospero2006> I thought, 'screw this' I can't login as root.
<JasonF> prospero2006: yes you can
<oddie> so thats a no about the xbox ting
<prospero2006> kubuntu is supreme. I know I can
<JasonF> prospero2006: sudo su - or sudo passwd root
<prospero2006> JasonF: You have to edit a config file for graphical root login
<JasonF> oh, graphical root
<JasonF> that's CRAZY
<prospero2006> JasonF: I'm just saying at first it turned me off
<prospero2006> JasonF: Why is that crazy?
<JasonF> sounds like a great way to screw up your box
<prospero2006> JasonF: Not if you know what you're doing
<hupp3l> why is it so crazy to login to root?
<prospero2006> JasonF: But, yes. One wrong move and you are toast
<_andy> kk done the root password thing..how do i copy to that dir now
<prospero2006> from terminal: Su root
<prospero2006> cp *
<prospero2006> root login can toast your system, but only if you are a dumb ass.
<prospero2006> Also, you shouldn't run services as root
<hatake_kakashi> as the old saying goes, 'You should never surf the web as root'
<prospero2006> Ancient Chinese secret
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<t3nd0> how do i list whats in dev ?
<hatake_kakashi> ls -l /dev
<t3nd0> WHOA
<t3nd0> how many ttyXX should there be
<hupp3l> how does linux save programs? Is it just one folder or does it have something like registry entries and makes other folders?
<t3nd0> i see HELLER
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: depends for distro, for this one, its deb, and dpkg --list will show you whats installed
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<hatake_kakashi> t3nd0: probably a fair bit
<prospero2006> I just read an article on that today
<t3nd0> arent those seperate instances of the command thing
<prospero2006> It compared the windows registry system to apples one directory system to linux's system
<_andy___> bak sorry got d/c
<Psi-Jack> Well, I almost have a Lexmark Z600 Ubuntu package made and ready for testing/distribution. :)
<prospero2006> Linux spreads shit around
<prospero2006> sorry, language again
<hatake_kakashi> _andy___: yes alot of join/part.. I was thinking you were trying to flood
<_andy___> sorry i aint used to irc
<Psi-Jack> prospero2006: Kubuntu, Ubuntu, and Debian, actually follow the FHS standards of organization.
<hatake_kakashi> t3nd0: terminals, yes
<prospero2006> Psi-Jack: I'm new to Debian. I am a Slack user
<Psi-Jack> prospero2006: Slack follows the same standard.
<hatake_kakashi> Slack is different, I do not know if they have a package manager
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: It does.
<prospero2006> Psi-Jack: Seems like it
<prospero2006> slack has package management
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: ahh ok
<prospero2006> installpkg
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: It's very similar to Solaris's *.pkg-style management. :)
<Psi-Jack> Aka: painfully minimal.
<hatake_kakashi> prospero2006: well if it does, it obviously has a place to store where you installed programs
<prospero2006> Ubuntu's adept blew my mind
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: heh
<prospero2006> totally blew my mind
<Psi-Jack> prospero2006: That's actually Kubuntu's Adept. Ubuntu uses Synaptic.
<prospero2006> Psi-Jack: right.
<hatake_kakashi> there's also kynaptic, etc
<Psi-Jack> Kynaptic? Oh geez.
<prospero2006> Windows is going to release Vista in like 7 months
<hatake_kakashi> I've got both KDE and Gnome setup on my box here :)
<hatake_kakashi> prospero2006: don't hold your aims too high
<Psi-Jack> prospero2006: And I will never run it.
<prospero2006> I won't run Vista eitehr
<prospero2006> Read several reviews. Seems unimpressive
<supertijano> It's only for 64bit right?
<prospero2006> Windows is a slug. Period
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: Are you smoking crack again?
<prospero2006> Vista will be backwards compatible
<supertijano> Maybe a little
<supertijano> Hahaha
<hatake_kakashi> they said they will put in winfs yet they at the last few moments they pulled it out
<hatake_kakashi> __mikem: hi
<__mikem> hey
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<prospero2006> From what I've read, vista is just eye candy
<__mikem> I just installed xfce and I like it
<Psi-Jack> What's the package that has libstdc++5?
<hupp3l> so does it install all files into deb?
<_andy___> how can i copy something to /hda1/user/local after i fixed the root account
<hatake_kakashi> prospero2006: I've also saw the screen shots, and I agree.. They also said that vista will have lower spec requirements depending on how much eyecandy you need. imo its all really just bs, rumors said that it requires fairly good graphics card and about 1GB of RAM (!)
<prospero2006> yep
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: deb is a packaged file, and dpkg is the place where it does the installing, etc
<_andy___> windows xp is about the best but linux walks over em all
<prospero2006> I've ditched windows completely at this point. Now I can play poker on linux
<hupp3l> o ok. but usually in linux you have to compile the source first?
<hatake_kakashi> _andy___: I will never touch xp, 2k was my last and dare I say best windows os it probably was yet it despised me
<_andy___> lol
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: you don't need to _unless_ if you really wanted to
<_andy___> wut about running stuff like vb6 and paint shop etc
<supertijano> I still have Windows. :/
<Psi-Jack> hupp3l: Distributions like Gentoo, you literally compile /everything./ Which can take days, even weeks or months.
<_andy___> thats the main reason i havent swaped both pcs to linux
<prospero2006> It's good to be able to run windows, but I never do.
<prospero2006> I have 2 pcs. Both dual boot
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: depending on distros, gentoo kinda has this approach of getting sources and compiling it. There is very very minimal speed gain from doing so
<Psi-Jack> _andy___: I run Windows 2000 inside of Linux, in a Window of it's own.
<_b> can u do same thing with xp ?
<_andy___> like vmware ?
<Psi-Jack> _andy___: Exactly.
<_andy___> i used to run knoppix-std in windows xp
<hatake_kakashi> I will let windows run on my slower machines, I will never let windows touch my newer computers because they are nothing more than bloatware
<hupp3l> so hatake what files do I download if I want to install a prog in linux?
<prospero2006> linux runs vmware, but the last time I tried it it fuck me up
<prospero2006> damn language
<prospero2006> sorry
<supertijano> Hahaha.. Niiiice
<Psi-Jack> prospero2006: *sighs*
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: usually you go through apt-get
<_andy___> yeah vmware screwed my network settings up lol
<Psi-Jack> prospero2006: Think, and  re-read before you hit enter from now on.
<supertijano> Yeah right..
<hupp3l> ok and how do I get the list of software from apt-get?
<prospero2006> Psi-Jack: Sorry, Playing poker. I won't swear on this channel anymore. Just comes naturally.
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: with kubuntu, you can also install .rpm packages (which are part of redhat packages) and if those fail you, you can always use the source and compile it
<Psi-Jack> prospero2006: See that you don't.
<prospero2006> Psi-Jack: You moderate?
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: list what software? you installed or you want to install?
<hupp3l> want to install
<hupp3l> like if I want to install say xchat
<supertijano> Psi_Jack accused me of doing crack. I doubt he's a mod.
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: apt-cache search xchat
<hupp3l> o ok
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: btw that'
<hupp3l> thank you
<ice> I have dapper installed now but I can;t get kde to come on only xfce
<ice> how do I fix this
<_andy___> where can i get G++ from ?
<hatake_kakashi> btw that's cmd line based, in kde there is are front-end ones such as kynaptic, adept, etc
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: No no no., I asked if you were on crack, AGAIN. :)
<prospero2006> If you insatll the gnome desktop package, how do you switch desktops?
<supertijano> I'm sorry, I got it backwards.
<bimberi> prospero2006: Sessions menu on the logon screen
<hatake_kakashi> prospero2006: when you log out of KDE, and back onto kdm (the login page) there is a place called 'session' click on it and you will see the options available
<supertijano> But you implied I was on it in the first place ;)
<prospero2006> thanks
<prospero2006> I'll have to install gnome. I haven't even looked at it
<supertijano> You don't have to pro..
<prospero2006> ?
<_andy___> permission denied on /hda1/usr/local.....how can i put files in there without it telling me i cant
<hatake_kakashi> supertijano: stop being pro-KDE
<supertijano> Haha. Sorry, I just like KDE
<hatake_kakashi> _andy___: sudo
<supertijano> it IS a Kubuntu forum after all, right?
<_andy___> how tho lol
<ice> can anyone help me
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: No, This is a Kubuntu IRC channel.
<hatake_kakashi> ice: no idea, I'm not on dapper
<prospero2006> Down with Gnome! Up with --uh- what rhymes with gnome?
<supertijano> Oh man, What's wrong with me today?
<hatake_kakashi> _andy___: sudo mv /source/foo /target/foo
<supertijano> I'm like permenently stuck on blonde.
<Psi-Jack> supertijano: *taps his foot and glares* I think we know. Now..
<_andy___> ty
<hatake_kakashi> _andy___: btw that's move not copy
<supertijano> I'm ashamed of myself.
<_andy___> its ok :)
<hatake_kakashi> _andy___: just a warning
<_andy___> y :)
<Coolio10> hi
<hatake_kakashi> _andy___: you don't want to make a mistake when you wanted a completely different command to do whatever you need
<_b> anyone run enemy territory here ?
<supertijano> Meaning?
<_b> me ? its a game title
<Ashex> Yay! More problems!
<supertijano> Oh. No sorry
<Ashex> Hookay, When I reboot and start loading Kubuntu, it freezes up while loading drivers.
<JasonF> I can't get crossover office to install on ubuntu. It says I have to su to root instead of using sudo, but when I do, I get errors about the xserver being unavailable
<_b> anyway its a free fps might whant to check it out runs on lesser hardware =Q3 engine
<Coolio10> JasonF is your fxerver working fine?
<JasonF> Coolio10: fxerver?
<Coolio10> xserver
<t3nd0> i dont have "get" command what do i use ????
<JasonF> Coolio10: um, I'm in X right now
<t3nd0> im trying to "get xmms-mp3 fpr debian"
<t3nd0> so i can play mp3s
<oddie> apt-get
<oddie> ?
<t3nd0> tendo@deftek:~$ apt-get xmms-mp3 fpr debian
<t3nd0> E: Invalid operation xmms-m
<Coolio10> have you tried it outside xserver?
<JasonF> Coolio10: no, the installer requires X to run
<JasonF> Setup requires an X display to run. There is a display variable set, however
<JasonF> you have no permissions to access the X server (:0) it points to.
<JasonF> that's the error I get, at least the verbose one
<t3nd0> Please check that: Your sound card is configured properly; You have the correct output plugin :*(
<Psi-Jack> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<oddie> JasonF: are u instaling from command?
<supertijano> !blonde
<ubotu> supertijano: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<supertijano> Hahahaha I just wanted to do that
<JasonF> oddie: nevermind, I got it
<oddie> no worries
<oddie> you can run 'sudo screen'
<oddie> that will run a terminal as root
<JasonF> oddie: the problem is more than that, if you'll read further
<oddie> JasonF: yer sorry :(
<_andy___> i still cant move this folder
<_andy___> :-S
* os2mac waves
<supertijano> What have you tried so far?
<_andy___> mv
<supertijano> And you're logged in as root now?
<_andy___> no when i go to login screen it says root isnt allowed but i activated it like u said
<_andy___> or some1 else said lol
<supertijano> Do you have the folder open in Konqueror?
<robotgeek> _andy___: why are you logged in as root??
<_andy___> im not
<supertijano> He can't
<_andy___> nope folder wasnt open
<stupendo44> OK, I seriously need help. Before it was just an annoyance, but not it's gotten to be a problem. A couple weeks ago, whenever I started Kubuntu (rare restart) it would load a couple instances of SpeedCrunch. Since yesterday, it now loads about 50 SpeedCrunchs. Is there any way to clear out this session that it's trying to restore? How can I debug this?
<_andy___> it says the file doesnt exist
<supertijano> DId you do sudo mv?
<_andy___> yeah
<supertijano> What directory is it?
<_andy___> the folder i want to move is in /hda1/home/andy/msf
<supertijano> Well, I don't know, maybe you should try cp and then delete the first one?
<_andy___> and i want to put it in /hda1/usr/local/
<t3nd0> how do i get mplayer ?
<oddie> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<brexel> morning :)
<__mikem> morning?
<oddie> morning brexel
<t3nd0> hrm doesnt werk
<__mikem> its 1030 where I am
<brexel> 04:31 here :)
<__mikem> where do you live?
<oddie> t3nd0: wats it say?
<__mikem> china
<brexel> austria
<_andy___> wtf shit still aint working GRRRRR
<oddie> 13:34 here
<__mikem> oh
<_andy___> sorry about lang
<t3nd0> http://pastebin.com/558949
<t3nd0> man copy paste sucks in linux :/
<brexel> a real surprise would be 10:15 or so :D
<stupendo44> t3nd0: different, not bad
<__mikem> nothing sucks in linux
<T3hWiz0rd> __mikem: don't overglorify. linux has many improvements to make
<brexel> T3hWiz0rd: i just wanted to say something like that
<T3hWiz0rd> brexel: haha
<t3nd0> copy paste sucks sorry to burst the bubble
<T3hWiz0rd> t3nd0: keep "klipper" open
<robotgeek> t3nd0: not if you use klipper :)
<brexel> copy paste?!
<brexel> that's like the thing i like most in kde :D
<__mikem> I know, I was being humerous
<t3nd0> klipper is hella on
<brexel> haha
<brexel> sry
<brexel> didn't get that
<t3nd0> still misses control-c sometimes
<brexel> <-- wasted
<T3hWiz0rd> t3nd0: if klipper was "hella on" you'd be "hella pasting"
<supertijano> hahaha
<t3nd0> i just hella pasted
<t3nd0> but i had to do it twice
<t3nd0> :D
<supertijano> Hence the hella
<T3hWiz0rd> just to emphisize the stress (spelling?)
<__mikem> Spelling is for people who have spare time
<T3hWiz0rd> __mikem: your philosophies scare me...
<__mikem> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> whats next?
<brexel> spelling is for people who have ispell
<__mikem> lmao
<T3hWiz0rd> "paying attention to what you are doing while driving is for LOSERS!!" BUAHAHAHA!
<supertijano> Hahaha
<t3nd0> dudes please help me get my sound working its been like a week without music.  thats heller not fly.  I read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76788 which says that my soundcard: Maudio 1010LT works on the initial install with esd.  but it is mos definately NOT working :(
<t3nd0> i've tried installing a bunch of apps: xmms, vlc, msound, etc and none of it will play sound
<__mikem> Commenting your code is for the weak and timid
<T3hWiz0rd> okay t3nd0... do you have more than one sound output device? like an onboard + a pci sound card?
<t3nd0> yes
<t3nd0> and in kmixer i have "maudio" selected
<supertijano> Haha, this is going overboard.
<T3hWiz0rd> t3nd0: turn off the on-board in your bios configuration.
<robotgeek> __mikem: famous last words :)
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> especially in assembly language
<t3nd0> really?
<t3nd0> why is that necessary
<T3hWiz0rd> t3nd0: iunno, there is another way, but its not as easy.
<t3nd0> ugh.  ok brb
<__mikem> I had no problem getting my sound to work, but there were a lot of packages to download, I still don't remember all of them, so its going to be the same adventure when I upgrade
<supertijano> I've always wondered.. how do change the message when you leave?
<_b> does anyone run via epia ? is there some tweaks i shud know about ?
<__mikem> ive always wondered, when you close the refrigerator door, does the little light stay on?
<supertijano> It does not
<__mikem> lol i Know
<supertijano> Haha I know
<brexel> hahaha
* brexel laughs
<supertijano> But I know for sure. ;)
<brexel> ^^
<supertijano> My dad taught me a valuable lesson when I was 8
<__mikem> do tell
<supertijano> I was talking about the refrigerator. Haha
<T3hWiz0rd> __mikem: i have two output devices... suse functions fine with both, but kubuntu seems to get itself confused.
<__mikem> well, what do you want me to do about it
<_andy___> how u chmod so its 777
<supertijano> He told me there was this guy who drilled a hole in the 'frige to see whether the light went off.
<__mikem> lol enough with the frig, your killing me
<kkathman> _andy___:  sudo chmod 777 <file>
<supertijano> Sorry.
<__mikem> jk
<supertijano> I'm done anyway
<_andy___> kk ty
<kkathman> _andy___:  for use of any command....try   man  <command>  in a konsole
<tendo> ok so when i restarted i heard some like "startup" noises that i'd never heard before
<_andy___> ohhh ty :)
<__mikem> WHich is better xfce or gnome
<_andy___> shit
<tendo> xmms still won't play audio though
<_andy___> now i cant access /usr/local
<_andy___> :-S
<_andy___> arh fixed
<brexel> _andy___: you know 777 is usually bad?
<_andy___> y ?
<supertijano> I thought it was 666?
<oddie> lol
<__mikem> no, thats the devil
<brexel> because it allows EVERYONE to change/execute the file
<_andy___> 777 is allow all aint it
<supertijano> which is bad...
<_andy___> ooo lol
<brexel> your files should be 644
<_andy___> wut shall i set it as then ?
<__mikem> andy I think he was talking to me
<brexel> abd your dirs should be 755
<_andy___> kk ty
<brexel> dunno, :D
<t3nd0> ok so i restarted and heard some startup noises (for the first time), how come xmms, vlc, etc won't play sound
<_andy___> how do i create sybolic links to a path :-S
<brexel> _andy___: ln -s
<_andy___> dunt get it ?
<brexel> ln -s /path/from path/to
<brexel> ln -s /path/from /path/to
<brexel> :)
<_andy___> :) ty
<brexel> t3nd0: try lsof | grep dsp
<brexel> check which program is sitting on your soundcard
<brexel> if it is artsd for example
<brexel> you need to tell xmms to use the artsdsp output plugin in its prefs
<fascinated> hey, everyone
<supertijano> Hello
<oddie> i also have sound problems but i think mine is user error....
<t3nd0> can anyone tell me what this sound error means ??? please http://www.deftek.net/gallery/albums/userpics/sound.jpg
<brexel> [04:50]  <brexel> t3nd0: try lsof | grep dsp
<brexel> something is sitting on your soundcard blocking it
<t3nd0> http://pastebin.com/558979
<_andy___> g2g tc ppl, thanks for all the help
<_andy___> bye
<supertijano> bye
<supertijano> ... or not.
<_b> whats a god firewall for kde ? i like the keiro/sunbelt gui and display of connections in xp
<oddie> multiple sounds with an nfource card can not be done?
<stupendo44> _b: what do you mean by "god firewall"
<stupendo44> ooooooohhhhhhhh
<stupendo44> nm
<brexel> haha
<brexel> :)
<supertijano> Haha
<_b> ? :)
<stupendo44> internal spellchecker was off
<supertijano> I though you were being sarcastic.
<stupendo44> now that that's fixed...
<fascinated> sarcasm on irc? never
<brexel> xD
<supertijano> Hahaha
<__mikem> I can't get KSayIt to start
<__mikem> please help
<fascinated> everyone's so polite and friendly
<oddie> ok so thats a no from everyone? multiple programs can not use the sound card at the same time?
<brexel> oddie: yes they can
<supertijano> I guess not.
<brexel> of course
<brexel> you need to use a sound server
<supertijano> Hahaha Just ignore me
<brexel> like artsd
<stupendo44> _b: I like to use KMyFirewall, which is a frontend to configure IPTables
<brexel> or esd
<oddie> brexel: so its user error....
<sniff> hey peeps
<stupendo44> _b: it makes it fairly easy to configure ports and stuff
<brexel> oddie: maybe your cfg is just not correct ^^
<sniff> i'm back to help any n00bs who are more n00b than me!
<_b> thx ill give it a look
<stupendo44> too bad nobody can help me.....  *whimpers*
<fascinated> what did you need help with stupendo?
<brexel> stupendo44: what was your prob again?
<brexel> hehehe
<oddie> brexel: i have followed many tutorial.......I can get sound from gstream...so i can play music and watch movies.....
<stupendo44> OK, I seriously need help. Before it was just an annoyance, but not it's gotten to be a problem. A couple weeks ago, whenever I started Kubuntu (rare restart) it would load a couple instances of SpeedCrunch. Since yesterday, it now loads about 50 SpeedCrunchs. Is there any way to clear out this session that it's trying to restore? How can I debug this?
<brexel> #kubuntu is so nice :)
<__mikem> I can't get KSayIt to start help please
<oddie> brexel: but not play music and play games
<brexel> oddie: yes it works
<brexel> oddie: start the game with `artsdsp game`
<oddie> hhmmm...
<oddie> brexel: wat if its cedega....
<__mikem> !KSayIt
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<brexel> brexel: not sure if cedega can be run with artsdsp...you might wanna check the cedega forums
<__mikem> I need help with KSayIt
<brexel> oddie: i meant u :) not myself
<fascinated> stupendo : that speedcrunch tool looks handy
<brexel> stupendo44: in the worst case you can rm -rf ~/.kde but that will delete all your kde settings. i would recommend going into .kde and searching for the program that is started too often
<brexel> stupendo44: like grep -iR speedcrunch .kde/
<stupendo44> brexel: isn't there a certain place things are when they are set to start? Like a "startup" firectory?
<brexel> stupendo44: yes, in .kde/Autostart
<__mikem> I need help with KSayIt, Please help
<brexel> but kde also remembers what you had open when you log out somewhere else
<brexel> __mikem: i think i tried that program once and it just died with a segfault
<stupendo44> brexel: and where are those saved. I think that session thing is my problem
<brexel> __mikem: == programming error
<brexel> [05:02]  <brexel> stupendo44: like grep -iR speedcrunch .kde/
<__mikem> brexel kttsmgr doesn't work either
<brexel> __mikem: dunno that program sry ^^
<stupendo44> I did that. It found something in .kde/share/config/kickerrc
<FunnyLookinHat> What sources.list file do I edit for kubuntu??
<brexel> stupendo44: kickerrc is thye config of the task bar
<fascinated> i'm starting to love kdevelop
<stupendo44> brexel: here's the output of grep: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/558992
<brexel> i would try to rename .kde/share/config/kickerrc and see what it does :)
<brexel> you can rename it back if it doesn't help
<stupendo44> right
<dsl1008> hey
<stupendo44> brexel: will it create a new one
<Ashex> I've got yet another problem
<FunnyLookinHat> Crappit all
<Ashex> I can't get X to load, startx doesn't work
<Ashex> so I've booted off my thumbdrive so I can view the log and use irc
<Ashex> however
<Ashex> I haven't a clue how to open it from dsl
<stupendo44> brexel: ok, trying a reboot now. Will be back
<brexel> alright :)
<brexel> relogin should be enough though
<stupendo44> right
<Ashex> how do I open a file on another partition?
<Ashex> little help?
<stupendo44> brexel: ok, that fixed it. Obviously my kicker is reset back. Can we figure out what in kickerrc is the problem?
<stupendo44> brexel: actually, before we do that, I want to see if it will break again if I put the kickerrc back
<brexel> just open the file with a text editor and try to figure it out ^^
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: if the partition is mounted, you need to change to that directory so you can then open it
<Ashex> whats the command in bash to change drives?
<hatake_kakashi> cd
<stupendo44> Ashex: what do you mean "change"
<Ashex> lemme rephrase
<Ashex> how do I get to sda5
<Ashex> cd sda5 wouldn't work
<hatake_kakashi> where is sda5 mounted to? mnt or media
<brexel> Ashex: you need to mount it somewhere
<hatake_kakashi> mount| grep sda5
<Ashex> sweet
<Ashex> that's what I needed, it's in /mnt/sda7
<sniff> ph yeah
<Ashex> Now to find that error log....
<stupendo44> brexel: it's in the [menu]  section in kickerrc, under an entry called 'RecentAppsStat'
<sniff> how might one go about decrypting received mail in kontact|?
<brexel> :) great
<Ashex> what's the most likely place for the X error log to be?
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: your home directory
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: only if kontact supports encrypted mail, check under help
<stupendo44> brexel: are you familiar with that section?
<brexel> stupendo44: no sry i never edited that file before ^^
<stupendo44> brexel: ok
<stupendo44> brexel: thanks for your help
<brexel> yw :)
<sniff> hatake_kakashi: it does! it lets me send encrypted and signed email, but when i receive one it doesn't ask me to provide a passeword so I cannot read it
<Ashex> nope, it's not in that directory
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: well check under help file
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: its a hidden file. the file has . in front of it
<sniff> hatake_kakashi: er.. thanks, my help files don't work
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: blah, well I don't use kontact
<sniff> sf Psi-Jack said it's a glitch
<sniff> hatake_kakashi: your help doesn't work?
<Ashex> how would I get it to display a hidden file?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: I can't see it nor do I use the program
<sniff> kde help and indexing doesn't work
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: ls -al
<Psi-Jack> sniff: apt-get install htdig
<sniff> what is this?
<Psi-Jack> Indexing will suddenly work. :)
<sniff> that's nice of them to include it
<sniff> couldn't possibly be in the default install could it>
<Psi-Jack> it's technically not ... necessary. just annoying not to include it.
<sniff> Psi-Jack: do you use kontact?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Rarely.
<sniff> Psi-Jack: would you happen to know how to get it to decrypt received email?>
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I can find out real quick if you send me a signed email to erenfro@gmail.com
<Ashex> i don't see the error
<Ashex> er, I don't see the error log
<sniff> Psi-Jack: not encrypted email?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: You can't encrypt to me yet. I'm initiating the keypair trade. ;)
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: you have to be konsole/terminal to do so
<Ashex> I'm using bash
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Basically, you send me a signed message, I'll send one back, and we'll have each others signatures. I think.. :)
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: its .xsession-errors :p
<sniff> er
<sniff> Psi-Jack: as far as i know it's done
<Ashex> when I do ls -al in /mnt/sda7/home it displays "." ".." and "ashex"
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: it would be under /mnt/sda7/home/ashex
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<sniff> Psi-Jack: this new version of kontact won't let me mark messages as spam - what the deal?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: You have to get bogofilter, and/or spamassassin.
<Ashex> all I see is .Xauthority
<Ashex> but I think I found it in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sniff> Psi-Jack: spam assassin is installed and configured
<sniff> Psi-Jack: also when i compose a message i've lost the little tick boxes at the bottom that let me choose to encrypt/sign or compress
<Ashex> Hookay, I've got a massive amount of errors
* Ashex runs off to pastebin it
<sniff> Psi-Jack: ah sorry forget the latter please
<Psi-Jack> heh
<sniff> Psi-Jack: send me an email with you public key
<Psi-Jack> Trying to figure out how to import your sig. :/
<Ashex> how do I copy text from Bash?
<sniff> why do you want to import my sig?
<sniff> you need my public key.. no?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Yes. your public key.
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: you can't if you're on a real terminal :P do it in konsole/terminal
<brexel> Ashex: ctrl+w to cut, ctrl+y to paste
<Psi-Jack> Which, is supposed to be in your signature. heh
<Psi-Jack> Maybe I'm just messed up. LOL
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: from a proper tty?
<brexel> yes
<brexel> man bash :)
<brexel> bash uses emacs keys by default
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: and I wonder how is one supposed to cut if there is no mouse cursor on tty
<brexel> you can also make it use vi keys
<Psi-Jack> brexel: Since when?
<brexel> hatake_kakashi: have you read man bash already?
<brexel> Psi-Jack: forever
<Psi-Jack> bash has nothing, and I mean /nothing/ to do with emacs.
<brexel> Psi-Jack: that is wrong
<brexel> it uses the emacs shortcuts
<Psi-Jack> brexel: Or rather, does emacs use bash shortcuts, or korn shortcuts? :}
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i still don't have any option to manually mark messages as spam
<brexel> Psi-Jack: just take a look at man bash and you will learn that bash explicitly uses the same shortcuts as emacs
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Have you figured out how to import my key from the mail I sent?
<sniff> i haven't receive your mail yet - lol
<Psi-Jack> brexel: Which came first. bash or emacs? :)
<brexel> what does that have to do with anything?
<brexel> RTFM
<brexel> READLINE
<brexel>        This is the library that handles reading input when using an interactive shell,  unless  the  --noediting
<brexel>        option  is  given  at  shell  invocation.   By default, the line editing commands are similar to those of
<brexel>        emacs.  A vi-style line editing interface is also available.  To turn off line editing after the shell is
<brexel>        running, use the +o emacs or +o vi options to the set builtin (see SHELL BUILTIN COMMANDS below).
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. OKay. I'm just totally running in the wrong direction.
<brexel> it doesn't matter what was first does it? :)
<oddie> egg was first!!!!!!!!!!
<brexel> no the cock
<brexel> uhm
<brexel> ..
<oddie> lol
<fascinated> nice
<brexel> this world is too complicated
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: which version of bash are you on?
<brexel> ~ $ echo $BASH_VERSION
<brexel> 3.00.16(1)-release
<hatake_kakashi> hm
<brexel> Psi-Jack: sorry if i was rude before ^^
<sniff> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sniff> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Psi-Jack> sniff: It's okay. I sent you my key. LOl
<sniff> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sniff> ah
<sniff> thank you ubotu
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i'm still waiting for it to arrive
<Ashex> Hookay
<Ashex> I've got this error when trying to load X: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/559017
<Ashex> any ideas?
<sniff> sorry mate, i fon
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Then after that, you will get an encrypted email. ;)
<sniff> i don't even know what x is
<sniff> :)
<Psi-Jack> X is what you are using right now, to be in KDE.
<Ashex> X is the gui interface for Kubuntu :p
<sniff> i already sent myself encryped emails
<Psi-Jack> Ashex: Bzz. Incorrect.
<Ashex> I tried :/
<sniff> i thought x was a letter on my keyboard ;)
<hatake_kakashi> !Xorg
<ubotu> well, xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<hatake_kakashi> !X
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Psi-Jack> ubotu: X is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<ubotu> okay, Psi-Jack
<Psi-Jack> There. :p
<Psi-Jack> !X
<ubotu> hmm... x is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<sniff> anyone used Matthias Klose repos for updating oo.o?
<Ashex> any idea?
<sniff> i mean is it "safe"?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Anyway, do you have bogofilter, or just spamassassin?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I /only/ use official repos for main things. I remove /all/ others when not specifically using them
<Ashex> so I guess I'm screwed with X?
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: no, just ask on the forum
<Ashex> Hookay
<Ashex> ubuntuforums.com?
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: I can't open up websites because I don't have lynx/etc installed and on my Xorg window, its on failsafe, and is updating through shaped connection. Also I got a hangover, go figure
<brexel> lol hatake_kakashi
<brexel> i'm gonna have one tomorrow :D
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Regarding encrypting emails. This is the reason I did the whole keypair trading with you, to demonstrate. You have to have the other person's key to encrypt it to, basically. You basically encrypt it, encoded to THEIR key, so they can decrypt it. :)
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: trust me, it feels very awkward to be in hangover :S
<Ashex> hatake_kakashi, just don't listen to loud music then :p
<brexel> hatake_kakashi: i know i've been drinking for 6 days now :D
<hatake_kakashi> Ashex: I don't have any loud music on.. and if some idiot is playing loud music that I can hear.. trust me, I will roar like hell
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: blah
<brexel> ?
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: so you are drunk and you have hangover whilst on IRC?
<brexel> yes
<sniff> Psi-Jack: yeah, thanks
<brexel> is that unusual? XD
<hatake_kakashi> bleh, I cbf doing that, I'd be like literally restless
<sniff> Psi-Jack: but i mean i encrypted and email to myself and sent it to myself
<hatake_kakashi> in fact I can't sleep well with this stupid hangover
<brexel> drink something ^^
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: drank water, no use
<brexel> beer i meant
<hatake_kakashi> in fact.. large amounts
<hatake_kakashi> lmao
<brexel> repairbeer ^^
<sniff> !beer
* ubotu pours sniff a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<brexel> :D
<sniff> !hangover
<ubotu> sniff: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sniff> mmm
<sniff> my fave beer
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i have spam assassin installed and configured in kontact
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i went through the setup this mornign
<sniff> morning
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: you know about Frangelico? that liqueor? my flatmate and I drank literally half yesterday in my timezone
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I don't think spamassasin alone will let you flag mail as spam/ham, in kmail. That's what bogofilter is for, I believe.. .. I could be wrong, but I used only bogofilter on mine. ;)
<hatake_kakashi> err one bottle, half each
<sniff> Psi-Jack: what email client do you use?
<brexel> hatake_kakashi: no never heard of that...i don't drink schnaps stuff. i only drink beer or wine very rarely
<Psi-Jack> sniff: kmail
<sniff> Psi-Jack: so that's the same as kontact
<Psi-Jack> Yes
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i thought you said you didn't use it
<sniff> hm
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I don't use kontact. You didn't ask if I used kmail. ;)
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i sent you an encrypted email
<sniff> Psi-Jack: yeah good point
<sniff> Psi-Jack: atleast i knew what i was talking about ;)
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: heh, liqueor is roughly 37% alcohol, really gets you going when you drank that much along with 3 1/2 stubies of 4% alcohol beer
<brexel> hehehe
<brexel> 37%
<brexel> that sounds dangerous
<brexel> *shivers*
<hatake_kakashi> anyway speaking of spam/ham I'm hungry.. lol
<brexel> :D
<brexel> hatake_kakashi: is your name from naruto?
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: yeah.. imagine having that along with beer.. in fact make it literally half of that bottle along with 3 1/2 stubbies
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, odd..
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: my nick, yes
<brexel> :)
<brexel> i love naruto
<hatake_kakashi> I don't like the main character, I only like the character that I have put down here as a nick
<brexel> ^^
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I got your encrypted mail, but it immediately came up, no dialog, or anything, just in the content,, that decryption was not possible. Error being bad passphrase. heh
<brexel> been a long time since i watched it
<sniff> mmm
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: ditto
<brexel> what's the name of the guy with the blue shirt again?
<sniff> Psi-Jack: when i get encry[ted email it just says it#s encrypted
<brexel> the guy that becomes bad later?
<Ashex> I "think" I've found my solution
<brexel> sasuke
<brexel> :)
<sniff> Psi-Jack: no option to enter my passphrase or anything
<Ashex> there's a thread on there with the same problem
<brexel> i like him
<Ashex> Shasta, this will be a fun job
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I think that's because it gets cached for X minutes.
<sniff> yeah
<sniff> Psi-Jack: so your pass is wrong?
<sniff> Psi-Jack: please send me an encypted email
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I sent you one. Did you not get it yet?
<sniff> er i should look i suppose
<sniff> Psi-Jack:
<sniff> Encrypted message (decryption not possible)
<sniff> Reason: Crypto plug-in "openpgp" could not decrypt the data.
<sniff> Error: Decryption failed
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i got your email, and the body of it is replaced with:
<sniff> Encrypted message (decryption not possible)
<sniff> Reason: Crypto plug-in "openpgp" could not decrypt the data.
<sniff> Error: Decryption failed
<sniff> well ofcourse it can't decrypt it if it doesn't bloody well ask me for my passphrase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sniff> piece of shit
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<Psi-Jack> I managed to decode yours, using the annoying method.
<sniff> Psi-Jack: c'mon this is basic functionality
<Psi-Jack> View message source, copy, bring up kgpg's encrypt/decrypt clipboard, etc.
<moshe> hello
<sniff> yeah i know how to do that but i refuse to when it should work
<Psi-Jack> Yeah.. I hear ya there.
<moshe> I installed redhat-artwork to get the bluecurve theme for kde, and it seemed to install correctly.  I select the theme in KControl, and KControl changes appearance, but no other KDE apps change with it.  Any idea why?
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: sasuke is jealous, just because he is trying to outdo naruto
<sniff> Psi-Jack: linux emphasizes security over windows for people who are converting, but when they can't even integrate basic open gpg into mail what hope is there?
<Psi-Jack> kmail used to have some of the best gpg integration.
<sniff> moshe: try selecting another theme, and then changin back to redhat one
<moshe> sniff, I tried that
<sniff> Psi-Jack: so what went wrong?
<Ashex> Hookay
<sniff> moshe: try again ;)
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: in fact, the GUI world part of linux is catching up, the bottom thing is, many CLI based apps can do the job
<Ashex> Lets hope this works
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Good question.
* Ashex reboots
<brexel> hatake_kakashi: i know but i like his in your face personality although he is poisoned with revenge
<hatake_kakashi> brexel: ah
<brexel> and his clothes ^
<brexel> ^
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i remember that gpg was really well integrated before. About 1.5 years ago i tried suse linux, and i was really impressed bby how it had gpg installed as default
<moshe> I just switched from Plastik to Bluecurve, but only kcontrol's widgets changed.  the other kde app I have open is still Plastik.
<sniff> Psi-Jack: it had gpg installed and configured with kmail automatically
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<hatake_kakashi> lol, my character is calm and collected, somewhat takes thing as a grain of salt.. that is probably something that I cannot adopt very easily
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i think when you ran kmail for the first time it even asked you if you wanted to generate or import a key pair
<brydenn> so how do i upgrade my Kernal to version 2.6.12-9-386?
<brexel> hehehe
<sniff> brydenn: full upgrade in adept?
<brydenn> lol thats not an answer sniff ... thats a quesiton hehe
<sniff> brydenn: MMM?
<sniff> brydenn: when i do full upgrade in adept it upgrades the kernel
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: after you have downloaded and installed, you need to reboot for it to take effect because kernel is the heart of OS
<sniff> !full upgrade
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sniff
<sniff> !update
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sniff
<sniff> lol
<sniff> useless
<sniff> !kernel
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: capish?
<brydenn> yah i understand but what... you want me to do a full system upgrade?
<brydenn> why cant i just upgrade the kernel?
<sniff> maybe you can search for the kernel
<hatake_kakashi> I never said that
<sniff> "kernel" in adept
<brydenn> well i'm in adept
<brydenn> what pack to i install though?
<sniff> anyway "sudo apt-get install kernelxxxxx???"
<brydenn> i see linux-source-2.6.12
<sniff> not the header
<brydenn> is that the verion?
<brydenn> *version
<sniff> brydenn: let me have a look...
<sniff> brydenn: no that's not it
<brydenn> thanks sniff
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I'm waiting for any responce from #kde about it.. heh
<sniff> brydenn: linux-386
<sniff> no
<sniff> brydenn: linux-686
<sniff> if you're using a single processor modern pc?
<brydenn> yes AMD Sempron
<brydenn> 2700+
<sniff> is it 64bit?
<brydenn> no 32
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Morning
<sniff> brydenn: no hang on i don't know if it matters anyway
* brydenn hangs hehe
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Err, afternoon, excuuse me. ;)
<Hobbsee> afternoon Psi-Jack
<sniff> brydenn: so are you able to upgrade linux-686?
<hatake_kakashi> I can't see why not
<brydenn> i guess... adept says the package isnt installed yet
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sniff> Psi-Jack: how long do you reckon it will take them to respond?
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Do you happen to use kmail with openpgp? :)
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Days, at this rate. :[p
<sniff> brydenn: wait a second
<brydenn> ok
<sniff> brydenn: ok got it cracked
<brydenn> ok :)
<brydenn> lets hear it
<sniff> brydenn: should be able to install:    linux-image-2.6.12-10-686
<sniff> this is the one you're after
<brydenn> hold up
<brydenn> in adept it says Candidate Version 2.6.12.16.1
<brydenn> oh oh
<brydenn> thats the package i need to install
<brydenn> i see what you're saying
<brydenn> not linux-686 right
<sniff> yeah right
<sniff> the kernel image
<brydenn> k 1 sec
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: indeed i do not, i use thunderbird with enigmail, but i've seen a bugreport for it
<sniff> you'll need to restart the comp after though
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Bug report for kmail? What kind?
<Hobbsee> and with openpgp
<sniff> Psi-Jack: that it's a piece of shite recently?
<Hobbsee> dunno, didnt really look - it's on malone, assigned to kubuntu-bugs
<brydenn> hey sniff : it says i have linux-image for 386 installed already though
<sniff> mmm
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: I see.. Hmm
<sniff> brydenn: there maybe one already installed
<brydenn> well maybe this will help my problem
<sniff> brydenn: but maybe you can opt to install a newer version
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: you have it installed but you may not be on that version
<brydenn> how do i tell what kernel version i'm running?
<hatake_kakashi> cat /proc/version
<sniff> brydenn: good question?
<hatake_kakashi> err uname -r can do it as well
<sniff> i'm on 12-10
<brydenn> Linux version 2.6.12-10-386 (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)) #1 Mon Jan 16 17:18:08 UTC 2006
<sniff> brydenn: that's the latest i think anyway
<brydenn> hmmm
<brydenn> then that makes me wonder
<brydenn> i was trying to install a program
<sniff> brydenn: what's your pron
<sniff> prob
<brydenn> and it said it wouldnt work cuz i didnt have an updated kernel
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: which program and what kernel version does it require?
<brydenn> Selecting previously deselected package truecrypt.
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: have a look, and if you cant find it, i'll go look
<brydenn> (Reading database ... 104053 files and directories currently installed.)
<brydenn> Unpacking truecrypt (from truecrypt_4.1-0_i386.deb) ...
<brydenn> Error: Linux kernel version 2.6.12-9-386 required.
<brydenn> dpkg: error processing truecrypt_4.1-0_i386.deb (--install):
<brydenn>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<brydenn> Errors were encountered while processing:
<brydenn>  truecrypt_4.1-0_i386.deb
<brydenn> oops sorry
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Reported on bugs.kde.org, or where?
<sniff> brydenn: it want's the older kernel
<hatake_kakashi> !tell brydenn about pastebin
<Hobbsee> !malone
<brydenn> oh... i guess i have a newer version than it can recognize?
<Hobbsee> !launchpad
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: yes
<Hobbsee> grrr
<sniff> what progtam are you trying to install from source?
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+assignedbugs
<brydenn> i know about paste bin hatake_kakashi .. thats why i said ooops hehe sorry
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: what brydenn said above with that large paste
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: just in case
<sniff> ah yeah
<brydenn> yah i was trying to install TrueCrypt
<sniff> there was so much crap i didn't even read it all
<sniff> i think pkgsrc is your best bet
<brydenn> download the source?
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: try getting the source package version of it and get build-essential, build it yourself from there and then install it
<Hobbsee> malone 31212
<Hobbsee> !malone 31212
<brydenn> i have build-essential already
<ubotu> Malone: Bug #31212 in kdepim kmail (Ubuntu): Kmail can no longer get GPG key data from its backend.
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: ^
<brydenn> k i'll try that guys
<sniff> brydenn:  no use PKGSRC  the package manager for netbsd
<brydenn> thanks for you help
<sniff> alright
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Ahh. Unrelated.
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/31212
<Hobbsee> ah, ok
<Hobbsee> there were more
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bugs
<tendo_> can anyone tell me what how to see what sound driver is running the theme sounds for kde.  because thats the only thing that has sound, xmss vlc etc will not output sound
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: fyi linux-686 is slightly better than 386 because its more optimised for your computer specs to certain aspect
<hatake_kakashi> tendo_: point them to ALSA
<tendo_> thats what they're set to in xmss
<hatake_kakashi> tendo_: or try OSS
<tendo_> oh wow
<tendo_> oSS works
<tendo_> isnt ASLA way more hot tho
* Hobbsee goes through the bug lists
<hatake_kakashi> ALSA doesn't seem to support certain sound cards
<Psi-Jack> Yep
<Psi-Jack> gpgme_op_decrypt_verify() returned this error code:  117440523
<tendo_> ok
<brydenn> hatake_kakashi:  so you think i should install 686
<tendo_> thanks a lot guys i can finally listen to music :)
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: imo, once installed, reboot into it
* Hobbsee laughs
<Hobbsee> no way...
<brydenn> thanks hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: actually, don't use it
<hatake_kakashi> I'm sure there is athlon package floating, which is even better heh
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: but the best is to configure and compile it yourself
<_sniff> Psi-Jack: any news from kde?
<brydenn> hehe well i'm using a Sempron 2700+
<brydenn> would athlon be better?
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: because you are on AMD type chipset, it has support for 386 compiled applications, its better to get ones that are more tailored to yours
<tendo_> i cant code like you guys but here some free music i wrote http://deftek.net/tendo-swedish_museum_of_modern_robots/ thanks for helping me :)
<brydenn> yah
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: LOL No
<hatake_kakashi> tendo_: np, I'll note that down
<_sniff> Psi-Jack: :(
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: It is a reported bug, however.
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: and iirc, I may have made a big mistake if I recommended you to get linux-686 because you are on AMD, and it may not support it.. as in the kernel
<hatake_kakashi> I wonder if k7 is more appropriate.
<hatake_kakashi> !k7
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> !google k7
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<hatake_kakashi> blah.. anyone know if k7 is athlon or something?
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: Ahhh.
<Psi-Jack> What do you get when you run: eval 'gpg-agent --daemon'
<hatake_kakashi> brydenn: I got confirmation that k7 is athlon which probably is better
<_sniff> psi
<_sniff> Psi-Jack:  are you sure that email you sent me was encrypted with my key?
<brydenn> ok hatake_kakashi
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: Yep.
<_sniff> Psi-Jack: GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/gpg-r2OTq6/S.gpg-agent:19331:1; export GPG_AGENT_INFO;
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: Great. :)
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: mkdir ~/.kde/env and put this into ~/.kde/env/gpg-agent.sh: eval `gpg-agent --daemon`
<jindiaz> hey anyone know the command line to install myth tv??
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: Then mkdir ~/.kde/shutdown, and put the following two lines into ~/.kde/shutdown/gpg-agent.sh:
<_sniff> Psi-Jack: what is the exact thing i must type in the terminal?
<bimberi> jindiaz: 'sudo aptitude install mythtv' (ensure that universe and multiverse repos are enabled)
<Psi-Jack> #!/bin/sh    then    kill `echo $GPG_AGENT_INFO | cut -d ':' -f 2`
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_KMail_gpg-agent_kde
<jindiaz> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ic, i used the wrong thing
<jindiaz> forgot aptitude
<jindiaz> thank yu
<bimberi> jindiaz: np :)  (you can use apt-get too, i prefer aptitude though)
<_sniff> Psi-Jack: so my gpg-agent shutdown shoud look like:
<_sniff> #!/bin/sh
<_sniff> kill `echo $GPG_AGENT_INFO | cut -d ':' -f 2`
<_sniff> ?
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: Basically , according to that gentoo wiki.
<_sniff> so i assume you didn't try it ;)
<Psi-Jack> I'm about it.
<Psi-Jack> to
<_sniff> well i must say i'm loving kde3.5
<Psi-Jack> Gotta restart KDE in a sec.
<jindiaz> yah thats the thing, apt-get didnt work
<_sniff> ok i'll wait for you,    you can be my crash-dummy!
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: But, I did actually manually export that GPG_AGENT_INFO, and run kmail, and it worked fine to decrypt your mail.
<_sniff> what did you do?
<Psi-Jack> I started tge gpg-agent using that eval `gpg-agent --daemon`, and manually exported the return.
<Psi-Jack> Anyway. BRB
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: Works like a charm. ;)
<Psi-Jack> It's not /actually/ a kmail bug. It's just that it depends on the gpg-agent.
<_sniff> so i should what it says in gentoo?
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: Yeah., for the kde specific stuff. ;)
<Psi-Jack> _sniff: I'll be adding this to my little Wiki soon. ;)
<_sniff> that's good i'm going to try now
<_sniff> just i just hit ctrl+alt+bkspc?
<Psi-Jack> Well, you should properly end your kde session. :p
<_sniff> ok then
<_sniff> brb - i hope1
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i lost the encrypted mail you sent me, could you please resend
<Psi-Jack> sniff: 10 4
<Psi-Jack> sniff: BTW, do you have pinentry installed? :)
<Psi-Jack> Sent.
<Psi-Jack> LOL. That's an interesting fortune cookie. :)O
<sniff> Psi-Jack: do i need it?
<hokatichenci> Is there some tweak guide for kubuntu? I just installed it for the first time (never used debian/ubuntu etc) and all in all the system seems kind of weird
<Psi-Jack> sniff: pinentry-qt provides a nice Qt-based GUI popup for the passphrase.
<sniff> but
<sniff> um
<t3nd0> what if volume control isnt working in xmms with OSS Driver
<hatake_kakashi> hokatichenci: its on the wiki somewhere
<sniff> Psi-Jack: when i encrypt it gives me a passphrase box
<t3nd0> also if a system event sound happens it kills the music
<hatake_kakashi> !tweak
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hokatichenci> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> !tweaking
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hatake_kakashi> grr
<sniff> heheh no face
<Psi-Jack> Man, I can't believe people sometimes.
<Psi-Jack> About Mozilla Firefox 1.5 not being in .deb format just yet, and here I am, able to run it pretty easily without it. heh
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: there are many reasons for it, all of which are documented in the backports forum on ubuntuforums
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: I understand that. That's why I revert to using the Mozilla-provided tarball, and dropping it to /opt/firefox. ;)
<Hobbsee> yep
<Psi-Jack> But, all those people are complaining about it not being in a .deb package. :)
<Psi-Jack> Like it's the frackin end of the world, mind you.
<Hobbsee> true
<Psi-Jack> in fact, I'm about to make it so I can run firefox-1.5, from /usr/bin, so I have /no/ compatability issues for when there does become a firefox 1.5 package. :)
<Psi-Jack> But, I have to hack the /opt/firefox/firefox script itself. LOL
<JasonF> here's my question
<JasonF> how the HECK do you run kde
<JasonF> and firefox
<JasonF> it's *ugly as sin*
<Psi-Jack> Easy.
<JasonF> someone should write some QT frontend for firefux
<Psi-Jack> I hit WIN+R, and type in firefox.
<crimsun> JasonF: do you have gtk2-engines-gtk-qt installed?
<JasonF> er
<JasonF> I don't know
<crimsun> (you should?)
<JasonF> which probably means I don't
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<crimsun> it's listed as an rdep for kubuntu-desktop
<Psi-Jack> Is there a way to get VLC to use 4.1 channel output instead of just 2 channel?
<crimsun> rumour has it that you can configure gtk settings in the kde control center or whatnot
<JasonF> crimsun: than it is installed
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: set it in the audio->alsa preferences
<Psi-Jack> crimsun: I didn't see channel settings..
<crimsun> I don't have vlc installed atm due to severe free space limitations
<Psi-Jack> I'm just curious. Because I used to use VLC on Windows all the time..
<Psi-Jack> And it seems to actually perform quite decently under Linux, under Kubuntu. It didn't work this good even under Gentoo. heh
<Psi-Jack> I've tried alsa devices hw:0,0, hw:0,2, and hw:0,3
<hoka> Maybe I'm cracked out, but I can't find synaptics anywhere
<Psi-Jack> You mean, synaptic?
<karat> yeah
<brexel> kynaptic
<Psi-Jack> apt-get install synaptic
<brexel> or adept
<T3hWiz0rd> bah! damn linux! when all else fails! JACK IN THE BOX
<Hobbsee> !tell kkathman about repos
<karat> I have to admit, kubuntu is a little weird.
<T3hWiz0rd> well, it reflects its users at least :-P
<karat> I'm looking forward to not using these GUI's
<T3hWiz0rd> what you using?
<karat> adept?
<karat> I guess?
<_tribiani_> ?
<divansantana> ?
<weedar> My PC froze just now, while I was surfing the web, then after reboot it froze just as KDE was done loading, then the two reboots after that resulted in a black screen at the point where login to KDE should occur. What do you suggest I do?
<Hobbsee> ctrl+alt+f1, login, startx?
<weedar> The problem isn't that KDE doesn't start, but that it freezes my computer
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> not sure
<weedar> Of course, it didn't this time I booted, but I'd lke to know why so I can prevent it from doing it in the future
<Hobbsee> so startx worked?
<weedar> no, KDE starts automagically at boot
<ubuntu> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Tonio_> hi
<sniff> Psi-Jack: are you around?
<ita_> hi all ...
<ita_> is there a reason why i cant find mplayer with adept ?! is there no official deb package for it ?!
<_mindspin> afaik no
<weedar> mplayer is apt-gettable
<_mindspin> try universe/miltiverse
<_mindspin> multiverse
<_mindspin> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<weedar> it's in multiverse
<ita_> ah isee thank you a lot
<tdo> hello
<balanite86> Hi there!
<ita_> if i may mention this .. im still confused with those "codewords" (components) with the repositories
<ita_> i see - enabling/disabling repos allows packages to be found or not
<ita_> but this "add multiverse" here and stuff confuses me :>
<ita_> anyways .. did the trick - mplayer appearsin adept now ..
<balanite86> does someone of you use Kplayer in kubuntu (i'm italian,sorry for my bad english)
<balanite86> ?
<_mindspin> ita: theres a file /etc/etc/apt/sources.list
<_mindspin> where is defined which reositorys will be searched by apt-get
<_mindspin> repositories i mean
<_mindspin> adept or kynaptic  use thise files when updating/upgrading
<ita_> ah i see .. its the file im working on when chosing "manage repos" in adept
<ita_> thank you
<ita_> :q
<_mindspin> in adept is a configure trepositories section where you can edit that file
<sniff> Psi-Jack: ?
<ita_> btw is there a keyboard shortcut like windows-m (or n?!) on win to minimize all windows on desktop `!
<ita_> ?!
<Hysty> boo!
<ita_> eeeek!
<Hysty> question, where does kde stores the menu entries?
<Hysty> i installed kubuntu-desktop after installing the basic ubuntu and noticed it also imported the gnome menu entries as well
<Hysty> now I want to remove some menu entries from the kde panel and for it not to affect those in gnome
<hatake_kakashi> Hysty: lol, that's exactly the same problem I have after getting kubuntu-desktop. There is another funny thing about it too, if you check with synaptic, you can see the kubuntu-desktop shows up as not installed.
<Hysty> hatake_kakashi, really? wierd
<Hysty> hatake_kakashi, i just want to make sure that I dont delete the gnome entry if I get rid of the kde one
<hatake_kakashi> Hysty: that I don't have a clue about heh
<Hysty> oh well, if I figure it out, i'll let you know
<Hysty> off to windows now
<viviersf> hehe @ hatake_kakashi
<viviersf> konichiwa :)
<hatake_kakashi> viviersf: konnichiwa
<viviersf> hehe
<viviersf> to much naruto is bad for you
<Cyberwal83> heya
<Cyberwal83> when I triy to mount my ntfs drives automatically with:
<Cyberwal83> /dev/hda1	/windows/c	ntfs	nls=utf8,umask=0222	0	0
<Cyberwal83> /dev/hda5	/windows/d	ntfs	nls=utf8,umask=0222	0	0
<Cyberwal83> I get an error that says onlyroot can do that..
<_mindspin> try sudo mount
<Cyberwal83> yeah that works
<Cyberwal83> but I want it automagically ;)
<_mindspin> edit your fstab
<Cyberwal83> I did
<Cyberwal83> entered these two lines in fstab
<hatake_kakashi> Cyberwal83: why would you wnat to make it writeable?
<Cyberwal83>  uh is it writeable?
<Cyberwal83> I coped that from a site that said it's read-only
<Cyberwal83> copied
<hatake_kakashi> according to those numbers I assume it is
<hatake_kakashi> 4 = read 2 = write 1 = executable
<Cyberwal83> hrm
<hatake_kakashi> that's octal numbers for chmod
<hatake_kakashi> I recalled I set mine to umask=0000
<hatake_kakashi> I think
<hatake_kakashi> lol viviersf
<_mindspin> ro will also do
<viviersf> :)
<viviersf> i havnt watched naruto in months
<hatake_kakashi> viviersf: iie, sono anime wa omoshiroi dakara
<hatake_kakashi> ore mo
<hatake_kakashi> -_-
<viviersf> erm dude
<viviersf> i cant speak japanese
<hatake_kakashi> nani?
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<viviersf> i only know some words
<viviersf> baka ;)
<hatake_kakashi> only baka? lol
<viviersf> and
<Alexi5> hello
<viviersf> konichiwa, arigato
<viviersf> erm
<hatake_kakashi> eh basic ones heh
<viviersf> ktsoooooo - ouch or sumthing
<viviersf> yeah
<viviersf> like playing guitar more than learning japanese soz
<Alexi5> is kubuntu similar to ubuntu, and is the only difference is that ubuntu use gnome and kubuntuuses kde
<viviersf> yeah Alexi5
<Hobbsee> Alexi5: correct
<hatake_kakashi> err, ouch in Japanese is itte
<viviersf> hatake_kakashi, whats dammit ? maby thats what im talking about
<Alexi5> i think i might get it
<hatake_kakashi> viviersf: shimatta
<Alexi5> fedora is giving me a head ache
<viviersf> Alexi5, good choice
<viviersf> hatake_kakashi, you actually japanese or you learned it in the name of anime
<viviersf> ?
<hatake_kakashi> viviersf: I learnt Japanese for three years in High School, and now I talk to Japanese speakers every so often, along with listening to their music and watching anime
<_chris> hello
<hatake_kakashi> however, my Japanese language is far from complete
<hatake_kakashi> _chris: hi
<ita_> am i right with the assuption that a apt-get install does nothing "more" but a wget on the package and calls dkpg -i on the package after !?
<_chris> ohio gozaimasu :)
<hatake_kakashi> ita_: no
<Cyberwal83> hrm
<hatake_kakashi> _chris: ohaiyo ga? ima nan ji?
<_chris> having a problem playing audio/video files, i am not sure how to install necessary files
<Cyberwal83> I still get the error "Only root can mount /dev/hda1 on /windows/d
<Cyberwal83> :/
<_chris> america jin desu
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<melonipoika> hi all, i have installed gimp 2.2.10 from deb packages I download manually, and now synaptic is complainign about broken packages and doesn't let me do anything but uninstall many libs, how can I tell synaptic not to uninstall all them?
<_chris> actually i don't know much more japanese, took some in high school
<hatake_kakashi> _chris: I assume you need win32codecs
<Cyberwal83> uhm what editor should I use to edit fstab?
<hatake_kakashi> Cyberwal83: any *nix based ones will do
<Cyberwal83> kate? :o
<ita_> im a vi(m) only guy for file_editing ... cause its like available on most systems
<_chris> i believe so, i downloaded a package from mplayer site, not sure how to put them in the correct location
<ita_> ok kate rocks on kde no question :>
<ita_> _chris: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats helped me a lot
<_chris> i will read that thanks
<hatake_kakashi> ita_: I love vim, I used to use pico/nano
<Alexi5> which is best to get if i want up to date software , the cd or dvd
<Hobbsee> Alexi5: grab it from apt-get :P
<Hobbsee> over the internet
<Hobbsee> why would you use a cd?
<_chris> also another problem, not sure i installed kubuntu correctly. i had XP and trying to dual boot, but not i get 'unmountable boot volume' when booting windows
<_chris> i tried to partition it correctly, not sure if i made a mistake there. when i installed suse, it was relatively simple. but i am liking kubuntu alot more.
<_chris> sorry, not = now
<hatake_kakashi> _chris: check your menu.lst I presume?
<Alexi5> can java be installed on kubuntu
<robotgeek> Alexi5, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_chris> tell hatake_kakashi test
<hatake_kakashi> huh
<_chris> your messages to me are in a different font, wondering if they were private messages or something
<_chris> but i don't understand, what should i check my menu for?
<hatake_kakashi> _chris: probably grub didn't add the menu entry for xp correctly
<Hobbsee> _chris: happens when your nick is mentioned
<Hobbsee> ie, see this
<Hobbsee> _chris: and this
<hatake_kakashi> hmm which IRC client are you using _chris?
<_chris> konversation
<_chris> ahh thanks hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems
<ita_> omg i cant use my kvirc right
<ita_> sorry for ctcp flood :/
<raphink> ita_: I'm using konvi on kde 3.5.1/dapper
<raphink> :p
<Alexi5> so everthing that is available to ubuntu is also available to kubuntu?
<raphink> Alexi5: yes
<ita_> i just clicked on _chris but kvirc questioned whole channel sorry again
<hatake_kakashi> irssi on ubuntu (with KDE)/breezy.. now on tty :p
<raphink> Alexi5: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same OS, with different default settings
<_chris> sorry
<raphink> ita_: use /ctcp user version next time
<raphink> so you're sure to not do the whole channel ;)
<hatake_kakashi> and some say its rude to ctcp them without their permission
<tijn_> how rude ;)
<raphink> hatake_kakashi: yah, some say
<Hobbsee> more rude to PM without permission, it seems.  ctcp doesnt seem so bad in comparison
<raphink> ah?
<Hobbsee> was just a general comment, not aimed at anyone :)
<ita_> i think there are even irc servers that would have kicked me for doing 146 ctcp version in a short time .)
<hatake_kakashi> Hobbsee: yeah I agree PM without permission is more rude however some still get annoyed at simple ctcp
<Cyberwal83> wee it worked, what a stupid error :P
<hatake_kakashi> its called excess flood, ita
<Hobbsee> true
<ita_> package of the day : mplayer-mozilla
<ita_> listening to my favourite radio .. wooohooo
<_chris> ahh finally adding universe repository
<_chris> installing firefox 1.5 can't be done with package manager, can it?
<robotgeek> _chris, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Alexi5> hello
<Alexi5> does the ubuntu documentation also apply to kubuntu
<Hobbsee> mostly
<Hobbsee> replace gksudo with kdesu, and gedit with kwrite, and it does
<Cyberwal83> hm I set opera as standard browser and now everytime I click a link I get a second opera tab for about 10 seconds in my app-list. is this normal?
<DaveQB> so whats the deal with Kubuntu removing the Window menu from Konqueror ??
<DaveQB> more specifically, how does one get it back ??
<tijn_> mmh i want to bring down the secondary win2k3 server, and install linux on it... how do i find out whats the primary domain controller? OT, i know ;)
* Hobbsee suddenly notices that konq wont open
<manolo> hi
<robotgeek> hi manolo
<tomplast> hi guys
<robotgeek> hi
<tomplast> i have a Intel D865PERL motherboard and I can't get my firewire working (I think)
<robotgeek> tomplast: can you paste the output of the command "lsmod" to the pastebin ?
<tomplast> oki, just a moment
<Cyberwal83> hrm
<tomplast> robotgeek: http://pastebin.com/559265
<Cyberwal83> sound works in Kubuntu but not in wine..
<tomplast> Cyberwal83: have you tried to switch between alsa and oss?
<tomplast> Cyberwal83: in winecfg
<robotgeek> tomplast: the firewire modules arent loading
<tomplast> robotgeek: isn't ieee1394 the one?
<tomplast> robotgeek: ieee1394              299832  3 video1394,ohci1394,raw1394
<robotgeek> tomplast: oh yeah, it's that one. i missed it :)
<tomplast> robotgeek: good, i hope :/
<Cyberwal83> tomplast: when I look it up in winecfg, it has the OSS driver selected. there also is a wave out device in the oss list, unlike in the alsa list
<Cyberwal83> tomplast: but kmixer says "supported: oss&alsa, used: alsa"
<robotgeek> tomplast: hmm, i don't know much about firewire, maybe look in the dmesg logs for errors?
<tomplast> Cyberwal83: can you select alsa in winecfg?
<tid-wave> hello! adept crashes when I click "Fetch updates"
<tomplast> tid-wave: are you running dapper?
<tid-wave> yes
<tid-wave> flight dapper 3
<tid-wave> (sorry for not mentioning that)
<tomplast> dapper drake has still some nasty bugs
<tomplast> have you tried to update?
<tomplast> from console?
<tid-wave> i'll update now :D
<tomplast> do so :)
<Cyberwal83> tomplast: yeah I can, doesn't work though. I also get a "missing libjack.so"-error when selecting the "audio" tab
<tomplast> guess what people :P
<tomplast> good old buggy dapper ;)
<tomplast> robotgeek: do you know anyone who can help me?
<tid-wave> how do I update EVERYTHING ? (apt-get update doesn't update amarok)
<robotgeek> tomplast: not sure, maybe some firewire gurus in #ubuntu?
<tomplast> tid-wave: does it holds it back? which version is your amarok now?
<tomplast> robotgeek: thank you. i will check  it out :)
<tid-wave> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<tid-wave>   amarok-gstreamer: Depends: amarok (= 2:1.3.7-0ubuntu4) but 2:1.3.8-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<kosh> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cyberwal83> and when I select alsa, I get an "could not create sound buffer" error when starting stuff in wine, but not with oss.. I just don't get sound :p
<tid-wave> The following packages have been kept back
<tid-wave>   amarok
<tid-wave> :)
<tomplast> Cyberwal83: too bad. sorry that i cant help you. did it work in cedega you said?
<tomplast> tid-wave: which version of amarok do you have now?
<tid-wave> 1.3.7
<Cyberwal83> haven't tried cedega yet, toying around with wine..
<tomplast> Cyberwal83: oki
<Cyberwal83> uh cedega isn't free :P
<Cyberwal83> is there a demo?
<tomplast> tid-wave: have you tried to add the 1.4 beta repositories?
<tomplast> it is
<tomplast> cedegacvs :P
<Cyberwal83> found it
<tomplast> but i pay for mine :P
<Cyberwal83> tomplast: ?
<tid-wave> tomplast: no, what's the address ?
<tomplast> tid-wave: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<tid-wave> kubuntu
<tomplast> tid-wave: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4beta1.php
<tid-wave> cool
<tid-wave> :D
<tomplast> tid-wave: yeah its quite good :)
<tid-wave> I like kubuntu
<ita_> i like amarok a lot .. but its a stress-test to my cpu :)
<tid-wave> I just hope KDE will be come more integrated with the OS
<tomplast> i dont understand why people even uses gnome
<tid-wave> s/be come/ become
<tid-wave> well gnome is nice
<tid-wave> btw is it possible to have the same placement of the bars ?
<_chris> i downloaded codecs off the mplayer site, now i just copy these to usr/lib/w32codecs? i am having problems with this step
<tid-wave> with taskbar & pager below
<tid-wave> and launchers & notification area on top ?
<tomplast> _chris: use the debian package instead
<robotgeek> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<_chris> tomplast: sounds good, what is it called?
<tomplast> _chris: wait i will give you a link
<tomplast> _chris: the link i used to use is down. i will try to look for a mirror
<tid-wave> tomplast: do you know if it's possible to split kpanel in two like in Gnome ? (on top and bottom)
<tid-wave> it should be possible .. at least with two panels
<tomplast> tid-wave: i don't really know :/. but everything should be possible ;)
<tid-wave> can i launch two panels ?
<_chris> i tried using the link in ubotu's message.(sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb) i get this error: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<tomplast> _chris: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<tomplast> _chris: there is a link anyway
<_chris> heh thanks
<bert_> Use Automatix
<tomplast> bert_: never use automatix!
<Cyberwal83> why=
<tomplast> i hate it!
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<bert_> I have and neve had any problems
<tomplast> can you uninstall packages?
<robotgeek> bert_: doesn't mean that it is safe
<tomplast> i dont like having a weird program installing stuff on my computer
<bert_> Don't want yo uninstall Opera the above codes and firefox
<tomplast> packages are  easy to maintain
<tomplast> install and uninstall
<tomplast> ?
<tomplast> i can find codecs
<tomplast> opera
<tomplast> and firefox normaly
<tomplast> firefox is in the resotories
<tomplast> repositories
<tomplast> opera has a package file on their website ( though depency problems in dapper)
<robotgeek> !opera
<ubotu> well, opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<tomplast> hey i allready said that ubotu :p
<robotgeek> tomplast: ubotu is a bot
<tomplast> oops :xp:
<tomplast> i didnt know :$
<tomplast> he doesnt sound like one :P
<Daddy_D> How come when I install firefox, it appears to be version 1.0.7?
<tomplast> ubotu: how does it feels to be a bot?
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tomplast
<Daddy_D> I really want to get 1.5 or even the new 1.6
<kasim> hi, i'm just trying to install amd64 with sata-disks? Is breezy or dapper install prepared for that? Any hints?
<tomplast> Daddy_D: 1.07 is the one used. i guess you could look in warthog for older releases :P
<robotgeek> Daddy_D, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_chris> tomplast: i ended up using that ftp link. and the other problem i had was having adept open, thanks for your help.
<tomplast> _chris: yw
<Daddy_D> oh christ, they were right when they told me I will never get bored with Linux.
<Daddy_D> every single thing I want is like a little adventure.
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: what is ebuntu?
<tomplast> Daddy_D: do you play a lot games in linux? any favorites?
<Daddy_D> I just started with linux couple of days ago. I heard there it's possible to install many of the new ones, which run even better like Enemy Territory, Unreal xxxx, Quake, etc etc
<Daddy_D> Why do you ask?
<tomplast> just wonder :)
<tomplast> enemy territory and americas army is quite nice :)
<tomplast> and best of all, free ^^
<Daddy_D> I want to but to be honest I dont even know how to get applications for Kubuntu yet. It's so annoying.
<tomplast> :)
<tomplast> start with adept
<tomplast> from where you can install game and other apps
<Daddy_D> But adept dosent list the following: VideoLan player, Beep Media Player, Firefox 1.5, and on and on
<tomplast> no
<tomplast> but firefox 1.7 right?
<Daddy_D> I figured its better to actually use in command line apt-get
<Daddy_D> yeah 1.0.7
<tomplast> yes
<tomplast> if you dont know so much yet its better to stick what you get :)
<tomplast> 1.07 :)
<tomplast> or try opera
<tomplast> its the fastest browser efter known to man :)
<tomplast> and its good that you can resume surfing after a crash (it remembers which pages you were surfing)
<tomplast> to be able to access videolan you need to add an extra repository
<Daddy_D> And one more thing. Every time I try to edit sources.list or plug my flash drive it ask me to have root permissions. I never regret for enabling the root account in my GUI login
<Daddy_D> mmm, how do I do that?
<tomplast> its good that rootlogin it disabled by default
<tomplast> wait
<tomplast> i will give you some info
<Daddy_D> thanks.
<Daddy_D> I tried Videolan player website but it dosent give me clue what to do.
<_chris> trying to install w32codecs, but having problems because i run amd64 processor, anyone have experience handling this?
<Daddy_D> It would have been easier if I could download something and start from there.
<tomplast> you have kubuntu breezy Daddy_D?
<Daddy_D> yes
<tomplast> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68056
<tomplast> look at this
<tomplast> it will work
<tomplast> should at least ;)
<tomplast> i wanna be of more help but i really need to do some things :/
<_diogo> greetings!
<tomplast> so take care Daddy_D
<tomplast> I hope that everything will work out for you :)
<_diogo> I was wondering where do the (k)ubuntu release names come from...
<Daddy_D> aaaaah, so the only way to edit is use gedit or vi instead of Kate under GUI
<Daddy_D> so stupid
<_diogo> Any clues?
<tomplast> no
<tomplast> replace gedit  with vi
<tomplast> or kate
<_diogo> I couldn't find the reason for them anywhere...
<tomplast> its easier
<Snake|Sleeeeeeep> What do you guys need?
<Daddy_D> if I try Kate every time it tells me it I do not have permission to write to that file
<tomplast> do you use sudo in front of it?
<Daddy_D> its ok if I log in as a root
<Snake__> NO
<Snake__> DO NOT USE SUDO WITH GUI APPS
<tomplast> why?
<tomplast> HE SHOULD
<Snake__> It's know to fux permissions
<Daddy_D> I dont use sudo at all
<tomplast> if he dont know vi
<tomplast> do you know VI Daddy_D?
<Snake__> tomplast: No dude, GUI should be using kdesu
<tomplast> oki Snake_
<Snake__> To use root on GUI programs, use kdesu
<tomplast> if you say so :)
<tomplast> then please take over Snake__ ;)
<Daddy_D> I have Linux in a Nutshell so that has some info on the VI command
<tomplast> i got to do some things :P
<tomplast> thanks for the tips Snake__ ;)
<tomplast> bye
<Daddy_D> but I will try the guide the guy has written. At least I can watch movies or something. MP3's later.
<Snake__> rofl
<Snake__> Daddy_D: what are you trying to do with vi or whatever
<Snake__> Daddy_D: if you want to use kate, you can. You just type "kdesu kate /path/to/file
<Daddy_D> nothing, I was just saying that that guy in the howto install vlc guide is using gedit or he could vi too
<Snake__> Daddy_D: you could substitute kate with it
<Daddy_D> But what I mention is that of I use KATE to do the job under GUI it always tells me I dont have permission to change the file
<Daddy_D> I find it easier to use the command line because the GUI is too buggy.
<Snake__> Daddy_D: type in "kdesu kate /path/to/file" (obviously putting the path to file where it says)
<Daddy_D> ok I will try
<Snake__> Well if you want to use VI, your welcome to :)
<bert_> Use Krusader, enable root version from menu and edit source file, real easy
<Snake__> And don't listen to whoever that tomplast guy was, the simple rule is: Launch GUI from console, use kdesu. Launch Command line tools from console, use sudo
<Daddy_D> this is a little bit strange. I typed the following kdesu etc/apt/sources.list   it opened with Kate like you said but the file is empty. And it had some links before lol
<Snake__> Daddy_D: did you miss kate in your command or just right there
<Daddy_D> where?
<bimberi> Daddy_D: also, did you use a leading / (you need to) -     /etc/apt/sources.list
<Snake__> Daddy_D: I just did that as well, thats weird, its not that its empty, look on the left side tool bar, it opens 3 files. The top one holds your links
<Daddy_D> I typed it just as you see it
<Snake__> Okay, I just did it too, and as I said, it actually opens 3 files (very strange)
<Daddy_D> welcome to my world!
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Daddy_D: well like I said, you could use vi if you want, but I just wanted to save your system before it got screwed from sudo
<_chris> i believe i have the codecs in the right location now, but kaffeine will only work with audio and no video
<Crazy> hi i am just trying to install kubuntu on a laptop, but unforunately i keep gettin an error, si neone able to help
<Daddy_D> Im trying it out
<Daddy_D> so instead of sudo I should always use kdesu?
<Daddy_D> or su?
<Daddy_D> there are so many now
<Snake|Out> Daddy_D: Lol no, just remeber this:
<kosh> sudo = commandline   kdesu = gui
<Snake|Out> GUI = k
<Snake|Out> ugh
<Snake|Out> Beat me to it :)
<Daddy_D> ok
<Crazy> the error is - Your CPU does not support long mode. Try a 32bit distribution - pls if anyone can help me?
<Crazy> i really want to try kubuntu
<Snake|Out> Crazy: what kind of processor
<Daddy_D> YES!
<Daddy_D> I ve done it. I think I got vlc
<Crazy> hp pavilion zv5000 im not very good with computer jargon, wat units is processor measured in
<Crazy> sorry
<robotgeek> Crazy: the 64 bit stuff only works on certain machines
<kosh> Crazy: it means you are trying to use the 64bit editiong of kubuntu on a 32bit processor
<Crazy> i just downloaded the first distribution on the downloads page
<Crazy> which one should i be downloading
<Crazy> Processor: Pentium 4 3.0GHz with hyper-threading technology
<kosh> Crazy: the same kind of thing would happen if you tried to install windows xp 64 on your machine
<kosh> Crazy use the 32bit version
<Crazy> thankyou
<Crazy> which version?
<Crazy> on the download page
<Crazy> i386?
<bimberi> i386
<Crazy> thankyou all so much
<Crazy> i wish i didnt just waste 7 hours lol
<Crazy> :D
<kosh> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/
<kosh> just read that page it shoudl be obvious
<_b> lol!
<kosh> there are only 3 choices for an install cd, you don't have a mac, and you don't have a 64bit system
<kosh> and the first choice said it was for if you are unsure
<Crazy> i see
<Crazy> so power pc is mac?
<Crazy> sorry im such a noob
<kosh> your problem is not being a newbie
<kosh> your problem is not reading
<Crazy> lol
<Crazy> true
<kosh> to be honest that is not something that I will help with
<Crazy> i was on different page i was downloading from australia
<kosh> someone else might but I won't
<Crazy> i see now
<Crazy> thanks very much
<Crazy> the australia downloads page doesnt say nething other than wat the file names are called
<Crazy> cya and thankyou soooo much for ur help, catch u l8a :D
<Melsen> Hrmm
<Melsen> Is there anything wrong with using Synaptic in Kubuntu?
<robotgeek> Melsen: you'll have to install a lot of gnome crud
<Daddy_D> I wanted to ask, does people really like Ubuntu/Kubuntu? Or is it something they just got sticked with using for no reason?
<Melsen> crud?
<Melsen> I love it Daddy_D - first dist that has made me drop Windows
<kosh> why would people download and install it if they did not like it?
<tijn_> Daddy_D well
<_andy___> heya ppl
<farous> Daddy_D: people normally stick with what they are familiar with
<robotgeek> Melsen: okay, lots of gnome apps :)
<tijn_> iam a debian person myself, but i saw Kubuntu and i must say its working nice
<farous> but trying some distro i have to admit i just love ubuntu
<kosh> I use a mixture of kubuntu and debian
<tijn_> so iam still running debian :) only my laptop runs kubuntu
<kosh> however I have been using linux for about 10 years now
<kosh> the only thing I have used windows for in about 10 years now is games
<Daddy_D> no, Im just trying to figure it out. Many of my frends dont like the way kubuntu deals with stuff and they find it hard and painfull to help me out. I believe they either use Gentoo or Slackware. I got recommended Kubuntu for beginners.
<tijn_> 1 thing i hate about kubuntu
<tijn_> i want to be ROOT!
<tijn_> :D
<kosh> umm that is a good thing to change that one
<Daddy_D> excatly! :P
<tijn_> ah well.. sude passwd root
<tijn_> :D
<kosh> you should not be running as root ever
<Daddy_D> Also is it true that I shouldnt go online when Im logged in as root?
<Melsen> start a terminal windows, type 'sudo passwd root' and type the password you want.. then you can su to root.. but... it kinda goes against the kubuntu setup. There is nothing you need to do in Kubuntu that you can't do within the set frames
<farous> one thing i hate /understand ubuntu inherited from debian. Stuboorness with prop soft
<_andy___> still dunt let ya login on that account tho :(
<kosh> farous: huh?
<farous> as a desktop user like others the first thing i do is download the prop codecs
<kosh> farous: it is a legal issue
<farous> i had to install gsp-afpl cause the regul gs-eps gave me lots of troubles
<kosh> farous: none of them want to go to jail to make your life easier
<farous> not all of it kosh
<Melsen> Anyone can recommend a good program to listen to online radio with?
<Daddy_D> but Meslen, thats the problem Im having all the time. Editing anything in GUI is almost impossible unless I modify something while using ROOT
<robotgeek> Melsen: amarok
<kosh> Daddy_D: kdesu kate
<Melsen> use kdesu?
<Daddy_D> ah o
<Daddy_D> ok
<Daddy_D> I should probably get the book for Kubuntu
<Daddy_D> my original plan was to learn linux by using a book. It should be a lot quicker than trying to teach my self like I did with Windows.
<kosh> Daddy_D: kdesu has been used for about 5-6 years now
<Melsen> robotgeek_away: package name for amarok radio plugin?
<robotgeek_away> Melsen: none, it just works. see playlist option
<Melsen> hey wtf
<Melsen> thats cool
<Melsen> thanks =)
<robotgeek_away> later
<_andy___> is there a linux version of msn withh all the features ?
<Daddy_D> Well fair point but I used kdesu from about an hour ago
<kosh> msn what?
<Melsen> _andy___: kopete is awesome
<_andy___> messanger
<kosh> msn itself is an internet service, and a webpage
<_andy___> :-?
<Daddy_D> Kubuntu book and IRC are two things that go very well together.
<Daddy_D> Is it expensive to buy?
<Melsen> buy what?
<Daddy_D> the book
<kosh> no idea, I did not even know there was a kubuntu book
<Melsen> Oh.. no idea
<Melsen> havent had use for it
<kosh> _andy___: sorry no idea on that one, but I doubt that anything supports all of its features, kopete probalby supports many of them
<Melsen> this channel is filled with helpful people
<Melsen> and google works wonders
<farous>  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<_andy___> kk ty :)
<farous> sorry about that wrong chan
<abac> subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<_andy___> how can i add shortcuts to the kde prog menu ?
<Melsen> hrmm
<Melsen> I can't make amarok play anything
<Melsen> mplayer and kaffeine works fine
<_andy___> oooo wut u use for downloads on nix ?
<Melsen> waddya mean?
<_andy___> like what p2p packages can i download + install ?
<tijn_> kosh if iam configing stuff, i like to be root
<kosh> tijn_: I am sorry but that is a boneheaded idea
<tijn_> :)
<kosh> tijn_: the system has built into it the ability to do anything you need as root as needed without doing everything as root
<Melsen> How do I make amarok use a different engine than gstreamer?
<Melsen> Only gstreamer available in the selection, and I already installed that engine pack through adept
<tijn_> kosh i know, but i just dont like it
<Hobbsee> Melsen: settings, configure amarok, engine
<Melsen> Only gstreamer is showing there
<Melsen> and that wont play my mp3's for some reason
<tijn_> maybe if i was running ubuntu on a server
<Melsen> even though my other players plays them fine
<tijn_> but normal @home use..
<Hobbsee> Melsen: install amarok-xine
<kosh> Melsen: sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<Hobbsee> you'll need it in dapper anyway
<tijn_> but all my servers are debian so..
<_andy___> wut p2p programs is there i can download and install ?
<Melsen> kosh: I already have that
<Melsen> still not selectable
<kosh> sudo apt-get install libxine1c2 xine-ui
<_andy___> wuts that ?
<Melsen> "What" is that
<CarstenP> hi! how can i install java 1.5 ?
<Melsen> kosh: I still cant select Xine inside amarok
<Melsen> !ubotu tell CarstenP about java
<kosh> Melsen: very strange, did you restart amarok after you installed that stuff? note that when you close the window amarok does not close sicne it runs in that little quickbar area so you need to right click on it and close it from there
<Melsen> Yes yes.. right clicked the icon in the quickbar and chose quit
<bert_> Melsen: you most probably nned to install Mp3 lib file, Amarok plays mp3's for ne OK with the gstreamer engine
<Melsen> still only shows 'GStreamer' in the engine.. so I can chose between that and none
<Melsen> all my mp3 plays fine from the other players I got
<Melsen> mplayer, xmms and so on
<bert_> Only shows gstreamer in mine, but plays OK, install the mp3lib files
<melonipoika> #kubuntu-es
<Ahmuck> can i build source code in kubuntu ?
<melonipoika> uy, sorry :D
<Ahmuck>  can i use kubuntu as a server or is it a user only os ?
<LeeJunFan> Ahmuck: yes, you can build source if you install a compiler and necessary development tools, normally by installing build-essential
<LeeJunFan> Ahmuck: and I'm using kubuntu on 4 servers, although I did server install on them and no GUI is installed.
<Ahmuck> what does the server install get you from kubuntu ... i am confused, isn't kubuntu all about the gui
<Ahmuck> so, build-essential includes the tools for building programs from source, ok
<LeeJunFan> Ahmuck: any linux distro has the same basic things, and that's all the server install gives you. The basic system w/o gui and gui apps.
<LeeJunFan> Ahmuck: right, build-essential includes the compiler, but there may also be libs and -dev packages you will have to install to compile some apps which require includes from other packages.
<Ahmuck> un, understood ... that is what i thought
<Ahmuck> i assume that adept has server packages listed ?
<LeeJunFan> Ahmuck: I don't think they are listed as such. Server install is just a minimal install set, after you have server install done you have to hand pick the packages based on the type of server you want.
<LeeJunFan> Ahmuck: ie. for a mailserver you'll want postfix (likely), for web apache, for ftp vsftpd, but those don't all get installed automatically.
<Ahmuck> for the mta, exim with horde for web mail, etc.
<Ahmuck> which can be done via adept >
* Ahmuck does not want to learn the idiocentriciteis of YAD
<LeeJunFan> right, or if it's a true non-gui install just use apt-get or aptitude from the command line to install packages.
<kosh> all of the debian based dists work the same
<kosh> a server based install is just a minimal install since on a server you don't want uncessary software installed
<LeeJunFan> Ahmuck: if you aren't going to install a GUI on the machine you will still want to install the xserver client stuff, sshd and configure sshd to forward X, then you can install GUI apps on the server and run them from a remote machine over ssh.
<LeeJunFan> That is if you plan to run GUI apps on your server from remote. Personally I'd just stick to using apt-get.
<kosh> LeeJunFan: I would not recommend doing that
<kosh> LeeJunFan: I would use the cli for remote work instead of installing more software on a server then is needed
<LeeJunFan> kosh: I agree. Although I had to get cups up and running on one server and configuring printers in cups is lame with the web interface disabled. So I installed kdeprinter :)
<kosh> configure it and then remove it :)
<Melsen> Hey.. now I can see the xine engine.. I had that 'first time run wizard' thingie in amarok
<Melsen> then after that, I went to the configuration.. and then I could see the xine engine.. how odd was that?!??!
<twinoatl> hi
<twinoatl> I found some bug in daily generated ubuntu. Where can I talk about this ?
<kosh> daily generated?
<Melsen> the #ubuntu channel?
<LeeJunFan> I think it's time I look at horde/imp, been using squirrelmail for years.
<twinoatl> kosh: you can download daily generated ubuntu/kubuntu isos
<twinoatl> kosh: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<twinoatl> Melsen: ok, I will try
<LeeJunFan> twinoatl: first do your updates and make sure it's not already fixed, then file a bug report. Check the wiki or faq on ubuntu.com
<Cyberwal83> uhm.. I wanna set up my mx1000's buttons and have to edit xorg.conf, but where is that file <.<
<twinoatl> LeeJunFan: it is in the first menu when booting the cd
<LeeJunFan> twinoatl: ah, I'd take it to the devel mailing list then.
<twinoatl> LeeJunFan: no report to launchpad then ?
<LeeJunFan> twinoatl: Probably that too.
<twinoatl> LeeJunFan: ok
<twinoatl> LeeJunFan: thanks
<Cyberwal83> hey, I tried that evdev method of configuring my mx1000.. doesn't work
<Cyberwal83> any other method, or do I have to configure the buttons now somewhere?
<vitek> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<vitek> !lame
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vitek
<ubijtsa> Cyberwal83: xorg.conf is in /etc/X11
<vitek> !mjpegtools
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vitek
<Kamping_Kaiser> try !info
<_david> hello, do you know what lines should be in /etc/apt/sources.list? I have this for instance: deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted  but it gives errors on sudo apt-get update
<Kamping_Kaiser> _david: what errors?
<_david> like this: bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.
<_david> and Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg  Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer) that
<Kamping_Kaiser> _david: leave it a few minutes and then try again
<Kamping_Kaiser> a few minutes=20
<Kamping_Kaiser> if it still doesnt work, try taking off the nl bit
<_david> ok, thanks
<stjepan> whats ubuntu's kde dir? (in slackware it is /opt/kde)
<_david> I thin it's just /usr
<_david> Kamping_Kaiser: is it normal that all lines in /etc/apt/sources.list are commented afrer a install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _david: yes, only the cd is uncommented
<stjepan> I have got a "problem".
<stjepan> I like mac osx style desktop, but it isnt very functional and usable
<stjepan> windows like desktop isnt very functional too
<stjepan> what desktop style do you prefer?
<_david> Kamping_Kaiser: ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> stjepan: 'style'? like bar at top or bottom? or theme?
<stjepan> Kamping_Kaiser: everything
<stjepan> especialy panel s
<Kamping_Kaiser> stjepan: i like gnomes layout *in general*
<stjepan> windows like desktop (bottom taskbar) is too small and it isnt possible to put some applets there
<stjepan> Kamping_Kaiser: may I see your desktop pls?
<Kamping_Kaiser> stjepan: it's an almost plain ubuntu setup, just with more stuff in the pannels
<stjepan> heh
<stjepan> Kamping_Kaiser: I want a desktop environment which is as easy to use as windows :)
<stjepan> but none of them are
<kosh> no system is as easy to use as the one you already know
<tid-wave> double clicking "System Services" in System Settings will crash System Services ...
<kosh> tid-wave: single clicking won't
<tid-wave> and if I click administrator mode the widget inside is empty
<tid-wave> I cannot set anything
<tid-wave> it's just a red border and nothing inside
<_david> Kamping_Kaiser: so does that mean that someone who doesn't know how to edit that file can't get security updates etc?
<tid-wave> kosh: i know that, but that's still bad behaviour (crash)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _david: you can turn on repositories using synpatic and i think (in kde) adept
<cion> hey all how do I remove (forced) a broken language pack?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cion: run `sudo apt-get -f install` to let ubuntu try and fix itself
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hello Kamping_Kaiser
<cion> ok Ill try
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<stjepan> what do you think of http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/23535-1.jpg
<kosh> http://aesaeion.com/mydesk  that is my current desktop
<_david> Kamping_Kaiser: I removed the nl. bit but still errors on sudo apt-get update
<_david> do you know what that could be?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _david: can you pastebin the lot of them, and your sources.list file?
<_david> ok 1 moment
<kosh> so what do you think of my desktop?
<_david> Kamping_Kaiser: here's the url: http://rafb.net/paste/results/aqR17C26.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<_david> note that I can ping archive.ubuntu.com
<_david> A long time ago I had installed debian and had the same problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> strange. your sources list is fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> _david: you sure your instal lfinsihed ok? can you run `sudo apt-get -f install ` to make sure
<_david> Kamping_Kaiser: it gives these erors: http://rafb.net/paste/results/yrUO0A44.html
<_david> Kamping_Kaiser: during the install it hanged like half an hour at testing network repository and networ security repository
<Kamping_Kaiser> 5 minutes is ok. half an hour is not...
<treyh0> wtf is http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/23535-1.jpg
<treyh0> i can't tell if that's linux or os x
<treyh0> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<kosh> I guess that nobody likes my desktop ;)
<_david> Kamping_Kaiser: o, so I should reinstall?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _david: it's strange that your getting the same error with both.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it may be a gzip issue, but don't quote me (I'm afraid)
<_david> yeah, and also that I had the same problem with debian like 2 years ago, I moved on to another distro back then
<treyh0> is there a kubuntu amd64 channel or something
<_david> Kamping_Kaiser: anyway, thanks for your help :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _david: sorry about that :/
<_ganymed> hallo
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<jpatrick> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/16-02-06
<_david> Kamping_Kaiser: My provider has some kind of filter (solcon) to block porn etc, could it be that it filters those mirrors (by mistake) and that thats also why debian dind't wor a long time ago?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _david: that's quite possible, if they are blocking the filetypes Debian is trying to transfer. i don't know the softwrae at all though
<_david> I will google around to see if more people have it, afaik they only blokc url/ip adresses
<treyh0> why does kubuntu use lipstick as the default theme?
<treyh0> its ugly :/
<jpatrick> to make it look different (visually)
<treyh0> i like the default configuration aside from that though
<treyh0> its pretty neat
<treyh0> i can install it on a computer for someone and not have to spend 10 years configuring it
<_david> I dont think it's ugly but I prefer plastik
<cion> hey all how come firefox looks so bad on KDE?
<jpatrick> cion: because it's a gtk app
<_david> cion it's written in another toolkit, gtk and not in qt, so it looks different, you can mae it look like a kde app thought
<cion> david: how?
<_david> there a program for it, gtkqt-engine or somethijhg like that, but I dont know what it is called on kubuntu
<cion> it's a package u mean?
<_david> it's a program, but there probalby is a kubuntu package for, yes
<treyh0> the package you want is called  gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<treyh0> you can then set it up in the kde control panel under appearance
<treyh0> to "use the same style/font as KDE"
<treyh0> i thought that was installed by default on kde
<treyh0> i mean
<treyh0> kubuntu
<cion> it is
<cion> i'm just noob on linux world ;)
<treyh0> :)
<cion> kde is a lil bit crashy than gnome why?
<cion> I'm having problems that I didn't had on Gnome
<treyh0> kde is more stable than gnome for me
<treyh0> cept for amarok
<treyh0> that thing crashes more than windows98
<cion> I think it's more elastic
<cion> lol
<cion> what do u use instead of amarok?
<treyh0> mpd
<treyh0> i have a server set up with my music on it and play music with mpd
<treyh0> then can use gmpc or a web based app to control it
<treyh0> www.musicpd.org
<cion> ok listen, is it possible to uninstall default kde software i don't need?
<treyh0> amarok is sure neat though.  i think it crashes because of gstreamer.
<cion> cool
<treyh0> i would imagine, you can use Adept in kubuntu
<cion> how bout configuring ubuntu or kubuntu from server installation?
<treyh0> aptitude
<cion> ?
<treyh0> aptitude is the command line version
<cion> for?
<treyh0> Description: terminal-based apt frontend
<treyh0> to let you install/uninstall programs
<treyh0> etc
<cion> dude I have no idea what ur talkin bout lol, is there something i can read?
<treyh0> lemme see...
<treyh0> www.ubuntuforums.org is good :)
<cion> so once installed server i need to make every thing with aptitude?
<treyh0> make everything?
<treyh0> aptitude is just for installing/removing packages
<cion> install
<cion> ok
<cion> one by one?
<treyh0> you can use plain 'apt-get'
<treyh0> nah it's pretty easy
<treyh0> open up a terminal and fire it up
<treyh0> or log in to console
<treyh0> aptitude is nice :>
<cion> ok
<cion> well thx man
<cion> c 'ya ;)
<treyh0> :)
<jpatrick> hello kkathman
<kkathman> hi jpatrick
<kkathman> jpatrick:  im upgrading atm to Dapper
<jpatrick> cool :)
<kkathman> hope it works
<treyh0> how does dapper relate to debian sid in terms of stability/instability?
<pm> new kde 3.5.2, is it worth upgrading/
<jpatrick> pm:  it's not out
<pm> it is
<_mindspin> I just did and I am ok with it
<jpatrick> 3.5.2?
<pm> _mindspin, thanks
<jpatrick> pm: maybe 3.5.1?
<pm> 3.5.2
<_mindspin> !3.5.2
<ubotu> 3.5
<jpatrick> pm: i have no idea what you're talking about
<pm> jpatrick, i'm talking about kde 3.5.2
<jpatrick> pm: it has not been released
<pm> it has
<jpatrick> unless you want the SVN
<jpatrick> so where's the announcement?
<eero> i am on kubuntu. is it possible that my motherboard could stop the creation of /dev/dsp, cause I've got no sound and dsp?
<jpatrick> eero: can you see your sound card in KInfoCenter?
<eero> no information found
<jpatrick> then the kernel can't see it
<jpatrick> what card do you have?
<kkathman> jpatrick:  dapper crashed :(
<kkathman> oh well
<jpatrick> :(
<kkathman> card?
<jpatrick> kkathman: i was talking to eero :)
* jpatrick keeps dapper in a chroot
<eero> some integrated one, but i think "designed for windows" has something to do with it?
<_mindspin> which kde version do you use?
<kkathman> nah it removed all this stuff...then came up and  said...KDM is running, and in order to complete the install, i needed to close it..I did...it stopped
<eero> kubuntu 5.10 so is that kde 3.4
<kkathman> so I have. basically, a non-Gui system now
<jpatrick> kkathman: 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' ?
<kkathman> gives "not authorized"
<eero> how do i make the kernel to see the card?
<jpatrick> eero: by loading it's module
<jpatrick> which I can't find without knowing what your card is
<eero> oh yes, and there is another problem: when i have any cards in PCI-slots, the hotplug subsystem hangs!
<eero> boot time
<jpatrick> :/
<eero> is that a casual problem?
<jpatrick> Sometimes hotplug hangs...
<eero> why?
<jpatrick> no idea
<_mindspin> i had trouble with acpi
<_mindspin> it gave me strange graphik effekts and shut occ pcmcia regulary
<stjepan> hi
<eero> Mine hangs every time when something is in PCI slots. Could it have something in common with my integrated sonud card problem?
<_mindspin> after disabling it the problems vanished
<eero> "linux acpi=off" works for me
<stjepan> I installed kubuntu. KDE desktop is very unfinished. And there are stupid view profiles in konqueror. KMenu is not very good designed. :( What do you think?
<_mindspin> that was  the solution for me
<_mindspin> I like kde since 1.xxx
<jpatrick> stjepan: see FAQ at kubuntu.org
<eero> I think KDE is good for beginners. And you can edit the K-menu...
<_mindspin> eero: what would you suggest for advanceds?
<eero> Konsole :)
<eero> in KDE surely. I mean KDE is great; it has everything one needs
<eero> But HOW can I disable hotplug then?
<eero> And I can't even read DVDs with my dvd-drive!
<eero> Either my motherboard or Kubuntu sucks. Every other distro has worked fine on my machine!
<eero> What's the problem? Do I have to move to  bare Debian again; it couldn't automount usb-fs-cards. And Kubuntu DOES NOTHING!
<Vge> onee eero, you have found distro thats not good for ya ;)
<Vge> vitu onnee
<eero> Wich one do you use by yourself?
<Vge> kubuntu runs nice and smooth in my laptop
<Daddy_D> I've been thinking, do you think its possible some times to have a bad installation of kubuntu, therefore causing a lot of issues?
<Daddy_D> Because I might try to reinstall and see if some things will simply go away/
<Vge> Daddy_D: you checked that your cd is ok?
<Daddy_D> Then again, I could always wait for the next release in april
<Daddy_D> I did use that command to see if the numbers match yes
<eero> onneepa hyvinki, but i tought Kubuntu would work fine for me! I've installed Kubuntu 10 times and always had the same issues and problems.
<Daddy_D> I see eero is giving me a hint
<eero> no, i didn't.
<Daddy_D> Ok let me explain. Yestuday I finally sort out my issue with the gateway by using the command line to type it as the GUI didnt like it or aknowledge. I restarted and all of a sudden no internet again. So i check the options and I see no gateway displayed. I go to konsole type route add default gw blablabla and it works. I even save it as profile but still dostn remember when reboot.
<Daddy_D> There is always the option to leave it on DHCP and not hassle with this.
<eero> what is the subject?
<Daddy_D> lost IP's during reboots
<Daddy_D> and some settings in general I guess
<Vge> eero: have you tryed BUM (Boot Up Manager)?
<eero> And unrecognized soundcard, dvdfs,... what's that BUM?
<Vge> http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<liquidindian> Hello, is there any site that could tell me the advantages of KDE over Gnome (& vice versa)?
<liquidindian> (I'm assuming it's a question you get here a lot)
<eero> Yes, and one thing: how can i get the "apt-get" on Kubuntu to seek debs from the whole ubuntu reposities?
<jpatrick> liquidindian: KDE has a LOT more features
<ines> eero: adept is kde's synaptic. But you can use synaptic, and apt-get in kubuntu.
<eero> adept has only about 4000 packages!
<jpatrick> eero: enable universe
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<liquidindian> jpatrick: Is Gnome easier?  I'm a bit new but playing around with things.
<jpatrick> liquidindian: GNOME was ...ok but I so badly prefer KDE
<jpatrick> + I'm an MOTU KDE
<eero> gnome doesn't look as candy, but you might find it more useable
<Daddy_D> KDE looks better, you can modify it a lot so you get exactly what you want. Where GNOME I think is more for admins who want to concetrate on productivity rather than looks. In GNOME everything is more simple I guess.
<liquidindian> MOTU?
<Daddy_D> You can still manage it just as good but you might as well start from KDE.
<vijay> hi everybody, i inserted bluetooth device into usb drive, but i dont know how to access it???
<jpatrick> !motu
<ubotu> hmm... motu is the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<eero> In a nutshell!
<Daddy_D> is there a Linux bible?
<liquidindian> Ahh.
<jpatrick> :)
<malte> does anyone know if it's possible to rotate the view in x.org? i've a tft monitor which can do this, but then i need x.org to follow after :)
<malte> so instead of 1280x1024 i want 1024x1280
<Daddy_D> I think custom resolution is not a problem because you can type the numbers you wany
<malte> oh, but it's not only the resolution i want to change.. i want the whole view to flip 90 degrees :)
<Daddy_D> Hmm, my mistake. It seems that was possible on Mepis when I tried the live CD
<Cyberwal83> wee
<Cyberwal83> back and forward work like they're supposed to
<malte> Daddy_D: mkay, thanks.. i'll google around some more :)
<Daddy_D> I didnt said much, but Im a noob too so I dont know how you could change those settings
<Daddy_D> unless it can be done specifically from command line
<m0wax> I can't get my vncserver on ubuntu to use kde can anyone help?  I think its something to do with my ~/.vnc/xstartup configuration
<jpatrick> m0wax: why not use the KDE apps for VNC?
<m0wax> I don't think I have them installed, how would I access them?  I originally installed ubuntu and then just downloaded kde, if that makes any difference
<_mindspin> has anyone a glue why firefox is so instable after switching to breezy ?
<jpatrick> m0wax: K-menu -> Internet -> Krdc & Krfb
<m0wax> _mindspin I had this problem as well.  I just downloaded and installed manually the most recent firefox and it seems to work fine
<_mindspin> mmmh
<m0wax> only problem is that you can't then apt-get install firefox-mplayer-plugin (or whatever) and have it work
<ragna> !enlightment
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ragna
<_mindspin> did you uninstall the old one?
<m0wax> jpatrick yeah I don't have that.  How would I get it?  Can I apt-get it?
<m0wax> _mindspin yup
<jpatrick> m0wax: yes
<_mindspin> and saved your bookmarks first ;-)
<m0wax> It was a fresh install so I didn't have any......I think it might just leave ~/.mozilla anyway
<m0wax> but don't hold me to that
<_mindspin> that came to my minsd too
<_mindspin> Ill keep it and will make a backup copy first
<m0wax> jpatrick: Are those packages not just for the client side of things?  I am looking to setup a server on my ubuntu box
<m0wax> _mindspin good idea
<jpatrick> m0wax: one's a client the other's a server for VNC
<m0wax> jpatrick: thanks works a treat.  Any idea of I can create invititations from command line and wether I can setup a permanent password?
<jpatrick> m0wax: it's all in the configation
<kyo> wow, KDE is much much better then Gnome =)
<m0wax> jpatrick: thanks
<jpatrick> :)
<Daddy_D> sorry malte, I was looking in the book but couldnt find anything regarding resolution.
<fit4lfe> help need with xwindows and dapper
<fit4lfe> can anyone help me out on this
<_mindspin> !dapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<fit4lfe> I understand that but it is the only way to get xgl to work
<fit4lfe> forget it I''m just going switch back to breezy
<fit4lfe> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<_mindspin> bleeding edge is ....
<_mindspin> ah hurts sometimes
<ragna> how can i make a safe uninstall of KDE???
<benkong2> question. I dual boot kubuntu & gentoo every time I let updater do a dist-upgrade it grabs the gentoo vmlinuz kernel and uses it as the kubuntu kernel. How can I prevent this?
<Daddy_D> heh, if you want the latest all the time Windows is your only option :P
<Daddy_D> Ones I made a software disk with apps I considered vital. After 1 year they were so out of date I simply said I will never waste another CD for things like this.
<Psi-Jack> Daddy_D: Same thing for Windows, even when you slipstream them. :)
<Psi-Jack> And, besides. That's what CDRW or better, DVD-RW is for.
<Blixou> bonjur y a du monde ?
<Blixou> ousp bonjour*
<ita_> ciao
<simone> hi everybody
<Daddy_D> I should have installed windows xp made with Nlite tools so I can remove most of the drivers and just make it a lot smaller.
<Daddy_D> Could have saved so much space doing so
<simone> I have a problem compiling qemu from source: the solution is to use /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include, but I don't know how to apply this solution :-)
<simone> any help?
<Daddy_D> I forgot
<kyo> whats the command to fetch the lastest update?
<_mindspin> slightly offtopic, where can I change the size of firefoxes menu fonts?
<hatake_kakashi> apt-get upgrade
<seezer> kyo: the latest update of? everything updateable? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kyo> Well everyone is off to lunch :)
<seezer> _mindspin: gnome-font-properties
<_mindspin> nope
<kyo> ah, thanks seezer , hatake_kakashi
<_mindspin> I changed it with no effect
<seezer> restarted firefox?
<_mindspin> I think I have to to it in chrome or somewhere
<_mindspin> yep
<kyo> when I install / upgrade new stuff, there isn't a need to reboot, right?
<seezer> hm. i my knowledge about this comes from suse at work, here my fonts are fine. but i bet this has to work on kubuntu too.
<hatake_kakashi> kyo: depends, if its kernel, you need to reboot for it to take effect
<_mindspin> it worked before but for stability reasons i installed firefox from mozilla.org
<seezer> kyo: reboot is only needed after a kernelupdate. i would also suggest a fresh login into kde after upgrading.
<kyo> I see.
<kyo> er, ubuntu can unzip .rar files right?
<_mindspin> seezer: you were right, I was in the false menu Gnome-font properties did the trick...
<Psi-Jack> kyo: You mean unrar? Yes.
<jpatrick> hey Psi-Jack
<kyo> unrar? Hmm ....
<kyo> so what would the command line to unzip a .rar file?
<Psi-Jack> You don't unzip a rar, because it's not zipped. You don't unzip a tar, because it's not a zip. You unrar a rar, and you untar a tar.
<hatake_kakashi> kyo: I don't think under standard installations do have it, try 7zip or winrar
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Morning'
<_anilk> trappist: hi
<trappist> hi _anilk
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: I see you plan to do some packaging :)
<_anilk> trappist: i upgraded to dapper
<trappist> I'm sorry to hear that
<_anilk> trappist: it removed my kde
<seezer> _mindspin: tell me if you're settings stay after a reboot. i read the gnome/gtk fontsize is calculated by display-size values read from xserver.
<_anilk> trappist: but apt-get install kde gets it back
<trappist> you want apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<seezer> got a little crappy setup at work and after every reboot my settings are gone
<_anilk> trappist: just that it did not do it by default
<_mindspin> haha I won't reboot until in 5hours ;-)
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Yes. I have a lexmark-z600 package almost ready. The only thing I have a problem with left, is how to seperate the _orig and diff to build the debian tree over the _orig contents.
<_anilk> trappist: when i tried 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' it gave some krita related dependency error
<seezer> _mindspin: i'm no windoze installer ;) just tell me whenever you restarted.
<_mindspin> sure
<_anilk> trappist: remaining things are going fine. just updated you on what happened. thanks a lot.
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: right....
<trappist> _anilk: glad to hear it
<trappist> _anilk: enjoy!
<_anilk> trappis: bye !
<simone> Problem compiling qemu from source: the solution is to use /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include, but I don't know how to apply this solution :-) help?
<hatake_kakashi> kernel source or kernel headers
<hatake_kakashi> in fact, in that case, its more likely kernel-headers
<kyo> jpatrick: I see ...
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Hehe. And it's a binary package, so .. I dunno. Right now, I just have the tar of the binary usr/* tree inside the debianized tarball, which the debian/rules untars to it's unified debian/<packagename> directory, and sets up some symlinks, and stuff. It /works/.  I just don't think the ubuntu/kubuntu packaging guys would like it like that.. I dunno. LOL
<seezer> trappist: you're running dapper? do you know if there is a known issues list somewhere?
<trappist> seezer: there's malone, the replacement for bugzilla
<_anilk> simone: qemu worked for me
<_anilk> simone: but then i was running my own compiled kernel.
<seezer> trappist: ah, thx.
<tid-wave> I don't have any timezones in the list :(
<tid-wave> and time is set to UTC
<tid-wave> both tzconfig and System Settings display no timezones/regions
<slow-motion> hallo
<jpatrick> slow-motion: hello
<jpatrick> Psi-Jack: heh
<slow-motion> hi jpatrick
<simone> _anilk: I following this ubuntuforums' thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66694
<simone> I have an error, than in another place is solved, but they simply say: I use "/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include instead". Instead of what????
<simone> I don't understand how to apply this solution... I'm not an expert in this kind of things.
<simone> btw, when I "make" it, it gives me an error.
<_anilk> simone: hmm
<simone> I'm sure I need to edit the "configure" file
<simone> and replace something with /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include
<simone> but... ??? I'm simply lost
<Psi-Jack> jpatrick: Heh. I guess, it would actually even be better, if I could somehow "transform" the original Lexmark-provided tarball into the whole thing somehow. Probably the best means, from a licensing standpoint, huh? :-/
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> yep*
<Psi-Jack> I guess when I get back in a few mins, that'll be what I'll try for. heh
<GameCat> can anyone advise me on changing video card? nvidia geforce 4 > nvidia FX 5500
<GameCat> can I just swap them and reboot (will it be reconfigured?) or is there more to do?
<jshadow> Gamecat: I did a similiar swap a while back and needed no extra config changes
<jshadow> mine was from a geforce 4 to some kind of FX, and it worked right away, no changes
<GameCat> jshadow: thats good news, thanks
<jshadow> np
<GameCat> here goes :)
<nowotny> hello... anyone here using quanta editor...?
<Daddy_D> I have fx5500 too
<Daddy_D> so no need to change default drivers from kubuntu?
<GameCat> jshadow: it worked fine, and everything runs lovely - ta for the advice
<Daddy_D> Oh and another thing. This is more concerning thos who play games. Do you have any overcloking programs for video cards?
<jshadow> GameCat: cool, no prob
<jshadow> Daddy_D: are you using the nv or the nvidia driver? nvidia would be the one you want for gaming
<Cyberwal83> hey..
<Cyberwal83> is there a reason that I can't run wine with sude when I select arts sound?
<Daddy_D> I have no idea
<Daddy_D> how do I find out?
<jshadow> you're probably running nv then, you'll want to install the package nvidia-glx
<Daddy_D> ok I will do it now
<jshadow> then in a terminal type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org"
<kkathman> just make sure your card is supported
<Cyberwal83> when I run TA Spring with sudo and OSS sound, everything works but sound <.<y
<kkathman> if you dont, you'll be in a world of hurt
<jshadow> this is true
<jshadow> though I think all FXs would be ok
* kkathman advises keeping a backup copy of your xorg.conf :)
<sniff> peeps
<Daddy_D> I dont understand I guess the command you told me is right but when I click in adept install nvidia-gix nothing much happenes really
<erhan_R> hi
<Daddy_D> I cant understand this adept
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<hupp3l> how do I add new hardware in ubuntu?
<hupp3l> or rather kubuntu?
<seezer> Daddy_D: you first set all your wishes - install,update,uninstall. then click 'preview changes' and 'commit changes'
<Daddy_D> aaah, I better paste what the message is because I think there is something wrong with x server not the nvidia drivers
<hatake_kakashi> apt-get, synaptic, kynaptic, adept, aptitude, etc
<Daddy_D> oh ok maybe this will hhelp
<seezer> hupp3l: what are you trying?
<hupp3l> I have a new wireless card
<hupp3l> for my laptop
<hupp3l> I have an internal one(broadcom)
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: it should be detected under kernel, check via lspci
<hupp3l> and bought an airlink101 for $7
<hupp3l> I want to install the airlink101
<Daddy_D> jshadow-afk:  http://pastebin.com/559829
<hupp3l> but its not working, I mean i probably need to install the driver?
<Daddy_D> this is what I get when I type the command you gave me
<Daddy_D> seezer, thanks dude. Now I know why I could never intstall anything
<hupp3l> nope i dont see it under lspci
<seezer> Daddy_D: ;)
<Cyberwal83> uh
<angasule> is anyone here good with font issues?
<Cyberwal83> a game just set my screen res to 640x how do I set it back?
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: I presume its plugged in under pcmcia right? check to see if you did not disable pcmcia detection at boot
<seezer> Cyberwal83: ctrl alt + or ctrl alt -
<Daddy_D> brb
<Cyberwal83> ctrl alt + or - do nothing :(
<hupp3l> well i put it in after i booted
<hupp3l> how do i check if i disabled it?
<Cyberwal83> ok got it :O
<Cyberwal83> ok.. so is there a way to make wine use alsa and not rts? I looked around on winehq but I must be blind
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst| grep pcmcia
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: if the output returns nothing, then I presume its not disabled. If its not disabled, check dmesg| tail
<hupp3l> do i hav to wait long for an output?
<hatake_kakashi> no
<tilo> 'ello
<hatake_kakashi> its usually immediately
<hupp3l> do i have to type that whole command?
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: of course
<noteventime> I have a problem, since I upgraded to dapper drake I have idle CPU usage at 40-70%
<hupp3l> cat/boot/grub/menu.lst|grep pcmcia?
<noteventime> I can't find the process in KSysGuard
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: there is a space between cat and / as well as after |
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: cat is a command
<hupp3l> o ok
<noteventime> cat /dev/mouse ;)
<hupp3l> ok
<hupp3l> no output
<hatake_kakashi> noteventime: cat /proc/kcore ;)
<noteventime> hehe
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: ok, do dmesg| tail
<noteventime> . /dev/mouse whas wrong but you get the point
<hupp3l> what do I look for in that output?
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: look for something to do with pcmcia or new card, etc
<hupp3l> card inserted into slot 0
<noteventime> Could someone help me find out what process is taking up the CPU?
<Spudchat> noteventime: top
<noteventime> aha
<Spudchat> noteventime: it will show you what is using the most cpu in real time
<noteventime> hmmm.... something is wrong
<noteventime> the highest only is 1%
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: more info?
<noteventime> while ksysguard tells me 50% is used
<hupp3l> cs: pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power.
<hupp3l> [4350689.692000]  pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0
<Spudchat> by one process or in total?
<noteventime> total: 50% and in top i see three processes with 3% each
<hupp3l> i guess it cant apply power to that slot?
<noteventime> 1% each i mean
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: not sure, I think something doesn't seem too right, check with the forums
<hupp3l> thank you for trying to help me
<hupp3l> im not supposed to install the driver?
<noteventime> Some has any more ideas ^^
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: check with lspci.. I presume there is no mentioning of that card brand?
<hatake_kakashi> noteventime: you presume that there is something churning away your CPU usage?
<Spudchat> noteventime: im lookin at my ksysqaurd and its a lot like yours, top shows only a few at a couple percent, but ksysgaurd shows 50% is in use
<hatake_kakashi> wait.. isn't ksysguard process monitor?
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> But it monitors CPU usage
<hatake_kakashi> well, quit that, goto konsole and run 'top'
<Spudchat> ksysgaurd says "performance monitor" next to it
<noteventime> I'm not runnign ksysguard
<hupp3l> hatake_kakashi:  no there isnt
<noteventime> i did :), but not while using top
<Spudchat> and according to top its using 10% of my cpu eheh
<noteventime> My superkaramba thingy also shows me 50% usage
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: looks like something is wrong with it, the laptop is not giving the pcmcia device power imo, try plugging it to another pcmcia slot or retry again
<noteventime> And yes i was using superkaramba before uppgrade
<hupp3l> i only have one pci slot on my laptop
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: well retry plugging it again
<hupp3l> do I need to restart the laptop before plugging in or can I just plug it out and in
<noteventime> hupp3l: Are you running Kubuntu on an Laptop?
<hupp3l> yes
<noteventime> Do you use WPA?
<Daddy_D> hey you know that thing you said about the nvidia driver? It was true. I havent got linux anymore
<hupp3l> no right now only wep
<noteventime> ok
<Daddy_D> it fails to boot during start up
<hupp3l> why?
<noteventime> Just wanted to know if you had as much problems as me trying to get it to eork :)
<hupp3l> o ok what wireless card are you using?
<seezer> Daddy_D: what does it tell you?
<colm> is there a repository for koffice 1.5beta?
<Daddy_D> hmm I need to take a look
<noteventime> Some centrino packaged
<hupp3l> hatake_kakashi: it says PCMCIA: socket d55ef828: *** DANGER *** unable to remove socket power
<noteventime> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<seezer> colm: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice15beta1 breezy main
<hupp3l> o
<colm> seezer, thanks.  want a shot of that krita CMYK ;-)
<noteventime> I cant use the Intel drivers any more...
<Cyberwal83> great
<Cyberwal83> Cedega won't even start the game
<Cyberwal83> wonderful
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: hmm
<noteventime> Doent matter though, general drivers work fine
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: well I'm not too sure, it maybe an issue with the kernel I think
<Daddy_D> module dependanices, mounting local file system, syncronizing clock to ubuntu.com, and some random number generator has failed
<seezer> colm: things i'll never (try) to understand. but nice that not everyone needs to be an artist ;)
<hupp3l> hmmm ok. im going to keep it in and restart and try my luck
<hupp3l> thanx again
<seezer> Daddy_D: but not because of nvidia-glx, for sure
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: couldn't be much of a help I'm afraid, I never used laptop to that extent
<seezer> nvidia driver is loaded after all those messages
<Daddy_D> FATAL: Could not open lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/modules.dep.temp for writting: Read-only file system   [fail] 
<noteventime> Is dapper drake xgl accelerated, my desktop feels much faster anyway
<hupp3l> its ok
<seezer> Daddy_D: hm. what else did you install? can you see any 'can't mount bla on foo' messages?
<hupp3l> o is there a way to automate my connect to my wireless
<noteventime> in /etc/network/interfaces
<hupp3l> i have broadcom and have to ifconfig up it everytime
<noteventime> add auto YOUR_NEWORK_CARD
<noteventime> and if you have to run some script prior to it just run pre-up SCRIPT_NAME
<hupp3l> add command not found
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: you need to edit that file with a text editor
<noteventime> add into the file :)
<hupp3l> o lol
<Daddy_D> seezer, when I press shift +up it dosent go up. I will restart again and see if I can find another failuer
<Daddy_D> I dont remember installing anything else
<Daddy_D> it worked fine before
<seezer> did you check 'preview changes' before actually committing?
<Daddy_D> no
<seezer> shouldn't break it anyway, but you could know if you got another kernel now
<hupp3l> do i also just add the scripts I use into that file?
<Daddy_D> well I think the rest is ok. Only this error which I believe is the kernel
<seezer> did you use a selfbrewed kernel?
<seezer> (before)
<noteventime> if you need to run a script first you can use pre-up SCRIPT
<Daddy_D> I use the default kernel that comes with kubuntu
<Daddy_D> I've only used linux for 2 days
<hupp3l> how do I create a script?
<Daddy_D> I guess I did try to install VideoLan which said BRAKE-Install
<Daddy_D> and then gave me error anyway that could not be installed
<seezer> it can't mount your root partition - this most likely due to your kernel not recognizing the used filesystem. but with default kernel this should work..
<Daddy_D> I dont think this is the reason
<seezer> can you try the 'failsafe' bootmode?
<Daddy_D> I have another HD inside I will see if it will work after unpluging it
<Daddy_D> ah yeah good idea
<Daddy_D> I will give it a go
<seezer> did you plug the additional HD right before your last boot?
<Daddy_D> no i did it like this afternoon and rebooted many times before this
<hupp3l> how do I create a script?
<Spudchat> what kind of script?
<Daddy_D> I think it was just after I did the nvidia drivers....who knows
<seezer> Daddy_D: ok. so check failsafe please.
<Spudchat> a bash shell script or what?
<colm> seezer, i'm not an artist either.  just need to send something to the printers in cmyk format...  without paying the adobe charges hopefully!
<hupp3l> a script to do a bunch of commands
<Daddy_D> ok I cant even access recovery mode
<seezer> colm: hmkay ;)
<noteventime> just write them into a textfile
<seezer> Daddy_D: same thing?
<hupp3l> ok cool
<Spudchat> start with !#/bin/bash and go from there
<noteventime> ............^- needs to be first line
<Daddy_D> hmm, it did ask me for root password I pressed Ctrl D and different errors appeared
<Daddy_D> wait, I will type them in.
<seezer> no - just read the text above
<seezer> and tell me
<hupp3l> what does that mean neventime?
<noteventime> hehe, nothing
<noteventime> Just ignore that
<hupp3l> ok
<hupp3l> and i save it as a text file?
<noteventime> You can save it without extension
<noteventime> Or use sh
<seezer> hupp3l: better try it with a 'echo hello world' first ;)
<Spudchat> eheh
<noteventime> is KOffice better than OpenOffice? (In your opinion)
<hupp3l> and do i need to add the sudo thing infront of each command?
<noteventime> Actualy i dont know, but i dont think so
<noteventime> i think the script is run as root
<Daddy_D> Ok, read what lines aboe?
<hupp3l> ok cool
<noteventime> But better ask someone who knows :P
<Daddy_D> oh wait
<seezer> Daddy_D: there is an explanation why you have to insert your password
<Daddy_D> Im in kubuntu now but command line only
<hupp3l> how do i save the script if I need root access?
<vge> hmm, whats the console alternatinve to KDE:s network "enable device", "sudo ifup eth0"?
<noteventime> I think the scipt after pre-up is run as root
<Daddy_D> can I reload the kernel somehow
<seezer> Daddy_D: ah. ok. in failsafe? or the normal bootmode?
<Daddy_D> failsafe
<noteventime> what is the adress for the amaroK 1.4 beta 1 repo?
<hupp3l> no thats not what i meant . When i try to save the script it says error writing FILENAME; permission denied
<noteventime> aha
<noteventime> run kate as root
<noteventime> kdesu kate or sude kate
<seezer> Daddy_D: ls /lib/modules/ shows you how much entries?
<Daddy_D> it shows 2.6.12-9-386
<vge> adome is not in the repos? :)
<seezer> ok - so just one kernel - no update done there
<Daddy_D> yes
<Daddy_D> I got one and I broke it already
<Captainbraille> Can Kaffeine play wmv files?
<seezer> i'd need to know the first error messages.. can you look for it in /var/log/kern.log?
<seezer> Captainbraille: with the correct ugly codecs installed, yes
<Daddy_D> hmm permission denied
<Daddy_D> if u give me a second I will log in as a root and find out
<seezer> Daddy_D: these files are just for the admin of this box - try with sudo
<Captainbraille> seezer: what would you reccommend for wmv files then?
<seezer> Captainbraille: w32codecs
<seezer> Captainbraille: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<seezer> add this to your sources.list and you'll be able to install them with apt-get
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody has idea to make krusader's ftp feature like the totalcommander's ftp ? I mean it the account window, where i can select an account and conenct it...
<seezer> (after apt-get update)
<MetaMorfoziS> And i not must type all thimes my pw and username
<Captainbraille> ohh, okay
<Captainbraille> thanks seezer!
<Captainbraille> seezer: should I still use Kaffeine or a different player?
<seezer> Daddy_D: gonna get some oil from the basement. i'm freezing.. i'll be back in about 15 minutes
<Daddy_D> ok no problem
<Daddy_D> Im here
<seezer> Captainbraille: i like and use kaffeine. it's "just" a kde gui for xine and mplayer afaik. those alone are good too.
<seezer> videolan is worth a try too
<seezer> ok, cu later guys
<Captainbraille> seezer: ohh, okay, and I'm using the GStreamer engine, will that work too?
<hupp3l> videolan is awsome
<hupp3l> use that
<Captainbraille> videolan?
<hatake_kakashi> vlc
<hupp3l> VLC
<hatake_kakashi> !tell Captainbraille about vlc
<hupp3l> tbh it is probably the best video player out there
<hupp3l> apt-get install vlc
<Daddy_D> that wont do anything
<seezer> hupp3l:  (if you know just those available for windows) ;P
<seezer> now really gone..
<Daddy_D> you must add in source.list the webpages and type sudo apt-get update then apt-get install vlc
<hatake_kakashi> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<hupp3l> well yeah just add the backports
<Daddy_D> but I didnt know that and was wondering why it gives me errors
<hupp3l> ok
<hupp3l> sorry i shouldnt assume
<Daddy_D> I know it says on the VLC webpage but after I started wondering why I cant modify the source.list
<Daddy_D> there is always something. And by the way I still havent installed it :P
<hupp3l> y not?
<hupp3l> really there hasnt been one video type that i couldnt play on vlc
<Daddy_D> Because I just rebooted after installing some Nvidia drivers or something and I dont have linux anymore
<noteventime> i havn't got mvk working
<noteventime> matroska
<noteventime> mkv*
<Daddy_D> Im waiting on seezer to help me out when he puts oil in the heater
<Daddy_D> but Im so hungry I also might disappear and do it a bit later
<hatake_kakashi> !mkv
<ubotu> hatake_kakashi: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Daddy_D> not good impressions with linux so far :(
<hatake_kakashi> noteventime: probably you can play it via vlc
<poningru> Daddy_D: whats wrong?
<morrow> hrm.. my workstation only boots with kernel option irqpoll...
<seezer> re
<Daddy_D> hey seezer even when I log in as root a I still dont have permission to see the kern.log
<hatake_kakashi> ubotu: mkv is Matroska video format. You can play it with vlc, see !vlc
<ubotu> okay, hatake_kakashi
<seezer> Daddy_D: what did you type?
<hatake_kakashi> !mkv
<ubotu> rumour has it, mkv is Matroska video format. You can play it with vlc, see !vlc
<Daddy_D> root@kubuntu:~# /var/log/kern.log
<seezer> this would execute the file
<Daddy_D> Permission denied
<Daddy_D> oh
<seezer> but a logfile is hardly executed
<seezer> try with an editor: vim /var/log/kern.log
<poningru> hatake_kakashi: do you know how to mount an iso file?
<hatake_kakashi> poningru: you mount it via -o loop
<poningru> ah loop gotcha
<poningru> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> poningru: np
<Daddy_D> err how do I quit the editor?
<hatake_kakashi> Daddy_D: which editor?
<Daddy_D> vi
<hatake_kakashi> Daddy_D: :q to quit, :q! to not save and quit. :x to save and quit
<Daddy_D> phhew
<poningru> hatake_kakashi: wow didnt know about x
<poningru> :x that is
<hatake_kakashi> poningru: heh help pages are always handy
<hatake_kakashi> but I prefer to use vim instead of vi
<poningru> true
<Daddy_D> anyway, so the line says error detected while processing /usr/share/vim/vimrc:  line 58   E483 Can't get temp file name
<hatake_kakashi> Daddy_D: did you try putting something without saving the file?
<noteventime> The gst-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files.??!?!?
<Daddy_D> nope
<hatake_kakashi> !tell noteventime about mp3
<hatake_kakashi> Daddy_D: hmm
<noteventime> i have installed win32codecs
<Daddy_D> I am really starving now. seezer can I get back to do this in a bit?#
<Daddy_D> If you have skype it might be even easier man
<hatake_kakashi> noteventime: you probably have to edit specific bindings I think.. not sure exactly how, check with gstreamer-engine source? or google?
<Daddy_D> if you can help the better
<seezer> i could take a look through ssh if you want
<Daddy_D> ssh?
<seezer> but first have to shower or my girlfriend will beat me later
<Daddy_D> yeah ok Im gonna eat too so I will see you in about 1 hour or so
<Daddy_D> I will pm you or something
<seezer> alright
<Daddy_D> chao
<seezer> enjoy your meal
<hupp3l> where do I copy my wallpapers to?
<seezer> bye
<hupp3l> or rather where is the wallpapers located @?
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: why? do you want to make it accessible to everyone?
<hupp3l> no I want to get other wallpapers and copy it there
<hupp3l> i like the sarcasm hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: no I meant accessible to all users
<hupp3l> o lol
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: its probably under /usr/share/kde/wallpapers.. just go configure desktop and then select set wallpaper or something
<hupp3l> ok thank you
<hatake_kakashi> hupp3l: np
<phipa> ?
<hupp3l> i tried to install firefox using apt-get
<colm> seezer, got cmyk going now.  This should be shouted from the rooftops!  thx
<hupp3l> and it went through but there is nothing on my menu
<hupp3l> is there something else i need to do?
<vge> well better would be to install the 1.5 version
<vge> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<hupp3l> ok will try
<MetaMorfoziS> hupp3l: if you are under kde you need some other things for the base firefox feeling:)
<noteventime> What?
<MetaMorfoziS> search @ kde-look.org for the following things: Kdialog , Winterfox
<MetaMorfoziS> and you need some theme, like noia because the base gtk skin isn't nice (i think:))
<fit4lfe> what is the easiest way to get remote desktop from a windows box to kde
<MetaMorfoziS> and hupp3l  apt-get install msttcorefonts
<tid-wave> every time i install something with apt-get i get this warning:
<tid-wave> Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16.
<tid-wave> Use of uninitialized value in scalar chomp at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 17.
<LeeJunFan> fit4lfe: krdc - kde remote desktop client
<fit4lfe> k
<hupp3l> how do I link an icon to an application?
<hupp3l> like I made a shortcut to the panel but it doesnt show the nice firefox icon
<hupp3l> nevermind
<hupp3l> i got it
<slow-motion> bbl
<_ganymed> hallo
<Captainbraille> How do I configure my soundcard to set up ALSA?
<seezer> Captainbraille: if you didn't change it before, you're already running it
<kkathman> alsa normally runs by default
<Captainbraille> seezer: I try to run ALSA with amaroK but it won't work, I don't hear anything, but OSS works
<seezer> hm perhaps muted in 'alsamixer'?
<Captainbraille> lemme check
<noteventime> have you tried arts?
<Captainbraille> I tried it before, it was working
<Captainbraille> seezer: center was muted, but it's unmuted now, and it's still not playing =\
<seezer> and master+pcm are set to somethinge above zero right?
<seezer> something
<Captainbraille> seezer: both at 81
<seezer> hm. but anyway, this should be the oss emulation of alsa
<dumezil> anyone know if the package unison is available?
<seezer> i think the default kernel just got alsa in it since alsa can emulate oss. mut you can listen to music while searching the forums for better help ;)
<seezer> dumezil: yes it is
<dumezil> why doesn't it show up in adept for me then?
<seezer> dumezil: did you update your sources?
<_ganymed> hi. i have tried on the debian channel... no luck, so i'll try here. when i boot my pc with a 2.6.13 kernel i get random kernel panics with the message: "Code: Bad EIP value:" any ideas what could cause this?
<dumezil> yep...  running 5.10 breezy badger or whatever
<dumezil> doing an apt-cache search unison returns no results either
<JohnFlux> btw, katapult is pretty damn cool
<seezer> dumezil: http://nopaste.php-q.net/192630 this is my sources.list
<Daddy_D> hey seezer im back
<seezer> from you're magical journey
<Daddy_D> wanna take a look at the problem?
<seezer> your..
<Daddy_D> eh
<Daddy_D> heh
<seezer> second
<Daddy_D> do you want me to pm you?
<seezer> ok
<dumezil> what does the universe and multiverse in sources.lst do?
<seezer> these are special repositories. check out kubuntu dokumentation for further information
<Daddy_D> ah I cant pm
<Daddy_D> its disabled in freenode?
<crimsun> you can't pm if you're not identified
<Daddy_D> mm k
<Daddy_D> seezer do you want to do this over skype?
<seezer> Daddy_D: join channel #daddy-seezer
<_ganymed> ok, now i get: Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference... kernel panic. any ideas?
<Daddy_D> k
<tilo> 'ello again, is there any repo that has the, more or less, newest CVS version of mesa
<tilo> Anyone here tried Compiz?
<trappist> who was it in here that wanted feedback on the amarok1.4 beta1 packages?
<dumezil> when i try some of the opengl screen savers, they only show up on the top half or third of my display?  anyone konw why?
<MetaMorfoziS> at configure i have this
<MetaMorfoziS> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<trappist> wow, never seen that one.  what video card?
<MetaMorfoziS> why?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have qt4-core
<MetaMorfoziS> why it needs qt?
<trappist> you need libqt3-dev and/or libqt3-headers
<MetaMorfoziS> i have libqt3-dev
<MetaMorfoziS> but libqt3-headers not found
<MetaMorfoziS> no...
<MetaMorfoziS> so i have these:
<MetaMorfoziS> libqt3-headers
<trappist> lame.  I guess the next step is to peek into the configure script and see how it's checking for it, or ./configure --help and see how to specify the location of the qt headers.
<MetaMorfoziS> libqt3-mt-dev
<MetaMorfoziS> ahm
<MetaMorfoziS> (i'm lame, you spoke good)
<trappist> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> --with-qt-includes=DIR  where the Qt includes are.
<MetaMorfoziS>   --with-qt-libraries=DIR where the Qt library is installed.
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i find qt?
<MetaMorfoziS> whereis returned null
<MetaMorfoziS> whereis libqt3-mt-dev
<trappist> dpkg -L libqt3-dev | grep include
<trappist> or libqt3-mt-dev, if it'll accept those
<trappist> that's for the headers.  for the libs, dpkg -L libqt3-mt | grep /lib/
<MetaMorfoziS> it said, the libqt3 isn't able to setup but it writen a list about libqts that can replace it
<MetaMorfoziS> but i have all of these installed
<MetaMorfoziS> dpkg -L libqt3-mt | grep /lib/
<MetaMorfoziS> returned ~30 lines of *.so
<MetaMorfoziS> and other
<trappist> you want to give the configure script the directory those .so's are in
<trappist> and .a's etc.
<MetaMorfoziS> copy it?
<MetaMorfoziS> copy the installation files to the so-s directory?
<MetaMorfoziS> or reverse?
<_ganymed> ciao
<osh_> I'm thinking of building a website for my family, it needs to be easy to update and maintain so I'm looking at some blog-software to do the job. Anyone got any hints on which blog/wiki to choose? Wordpress/XOOPS/Something else?
<mae> any kde equivalent to ekiga or gnome meeting?
<jpatrick> Konference
<mae> it does sip also?
<slow-motion> re
<wickers> anyone here also in #ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> yes why?
<noteventime> yes
<wickers> I'm banned out of it for some reason
<wickers> (no idea really)
<noteventime> I am... Why do you wonder?
<noteventime> ok :/...
<wickers> how would I got about talking to an op there?
<noteventime> Dunno :)
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<wickers> I have not logged into #ubuntu in like half a month, so I have no idea how/why I (or maybe my ISP) has been banned.
<hatake_kakashi> wickers: you were banned by Seveas
<wickers> And I'm not a dick or anything...
<hatake_kakashi> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<wickers> usually I try to help people.
<wickers> so I'm surprised
<hatake_kakashi> you were banned by nickname
<wickers> nickname or Seveas?
<noteventime> Is anyone of you using dapper drake?
<hatake_kakashi> Seveas is the one who banned you
<hatake_kakashi> noteventime: not I, I'm still on breezy
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> Im trying to get compiz to work right now, if it would it would be nice :)
<hatake_kakashi> wickers: you're probably banned because someone abused your nickname or I don't know
<wickers> well I'm talking to him now.
<wickers> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> np
<morrow> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<noteventime> :) Hope the new packages include new mesa
<yann> Hello
<mae> heh can someone have an sip video chat with me? i want to test my webcam :)
<yann> Looking to install Mozilla Firefox and Thunderbird, but I can not find a suitable entry to put into my sources.list. I run breezy. I found a doc to install manually, but I would prefer to have most of my softs installed through apt-get install.
<yann> Would you have a suggestion ? Thx
<noteventime> Firefox shouldnt be a prob installing from the original tarball because it has autoupdates builtin
<yann> noteventime: even if run as a standard user? The auto-update goes to the user home, under .mozilla ?
<noteventime> It worked for me anyway :)
<slow-motion> yann whait a second and i can give you my sources.list
<yann> slow-motion: ok, I wait ;-)
<noteventime> compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing... This is becauce of "old" mesa, right?
<slow-motion> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/560184 < here is it yann
<yann> got it, thx!
<yann> Oups, I have to go. Thanks you all, bye !
<noteventime> Bye
<sebastian> folks
<sebastian> why is kubuntu/ubuntu not playing wmv files?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell sebastian about wmv
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: DUDDDDDDDDDDDDE!!! hey =D wazaap?
<noteventime> sebasian: You need win32codecs
<noteventime> from the PLF repositry
<TiNePaS> hi
<MetaMorfoziS> i have this
<TiNePaS> I've a problem compiling the modules for lirc
<MetaMorfoziS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8794
<MetaMorfoziS> any ideas?
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the problem?
<TiNePaS> not compile
<TiNePaS> :(
<TiNePaS> the make don'r find the kenrel source
<_mindspin> !gcc
<ubotu> I guess gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<TiNePaS> mmm
<TiNePaS> the assistan don't find the kernel source
<TiNePaS> is normal?
<sebastian> i have win32codecs but still doesnt play wmv filesubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> you have gtreamer plugins?
<MetaMorfoziS> and you have registered it?
<sebastian> i have all the plugins
<sebastian> and they are registered
<MetaMorfoziS> have you got mplayer?
<MetaMorfoziS> or totem?
<sebastian> all of them
<MetaMorfoziS> ok... idunno
<_mindspin> TiNePaS: apt-cache pkgnames |grep kernel
<sebastian> what worries me
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can help me about the finding the problem in this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8794 ?
<sebastian> is that ubuntu installs old version of win32 packages
<TiNePaS> the make don'f find the kenrel source
<TiNePaS> :(
<jshadow> TiNePas: what kernel are you using?
<TiNePaS> 2.6.12
<jshadow> 386?
<TiNePaS> for k7
<jshadow> install the package linux-headers-k7 and then it should compile ok
<TiNePaS> it is installed
<jshadow> hmm, what is it you're trying to compile?
<TiNePaS> a module
<TiNePaS> for lirc
<TiNePaS> when i install lirc-module-source
<TiNePaS> it compile the module automatic
<TiNePaS> but it don't find the kernel source
<jshadow> do you have a symbolic link for /usr/src/linux to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-k7?
<jshadow> or whatever the directory is
<TiNePaS> i think yes
<TiNePaS> wait a moment and I make it
<TiNePaS> jshadow:
<Generic> I'm curious, Is there a shell program that can boot Kubuntu off my external while I'm inside windows?
<TiNePaS> i make the symbolic link
<TiNePaS> ok?
<TiNePaS> And now?
<jshadow> ok, did that help?
<TiNePaS> no
<jshadow> try make again
<TiNePaS> ok
<Ashex> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<jshadow> also, ./configure again first
<TiNePaS> sed: can't read /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h: No such file or directory
<TiNePaS> make: *** No rule to make target `binary-modules'.  Stop.
<TiNePaS> this is the error
<jshadow> yeah that would be a problem with the link then, you ran configure first before the make?
<hatake_kakashi> Is it possible to make ubuntu use nls_utf8 as default charset rather than nls_iso8859_1 and/or nls_cp437?
<TiNePaS> hey jshadow
<TiNePaS> this run
<TiNePaS> but I have a new error :(
<jshadow> TiNePas: Ok, what is it saying now?
<TiNePaS> is : make: *** No rule to make target `binary-modules'.  Stop.
<TiNePaS> I had a bad link
<TiNePaS> but, now?
<jshadow> hrm.. sounds like there's something wrong with the make file then, no other errors?
<TiNePaS> no, only one
<jshadow> afraid I don't know then, sorry
<TiNePaS> ok,thank
<TiNePaS> I have only one error now
<TiNePaS> :)
<Ashex> How would I use VMware to load kubuntu off my external?
<poningru> Ashex: you would have to make a vmware image of that external hd
<Ashex> I'd have to make an image of the entire hard drive? O.o
<bodhi-baum> gibt es baghira eigentlich auch fr kubuntu?
<inf3rno> I'm about to embark on setting up World of Warcraft under WINE in Kubuntu. Has anyone done this? I'm curious as to if I need to apply the custom patches to WINE and recompile as mentioned at various HowTo's, or to just install WINE stock as the Ubuntu Wiki says?
<inf3rno> Hi folks
<inf3rno> I'm about to embark on setting up World of Warcraft under WINE in Kubuntu. Has anyone done this? I'm curious as to if I need to apply the custom patches to WINE and recompile as mentioned at various HowTo's, or to just install WINE stock as the Ubuntu Wiki says?
<inf3rno> mst
<Ashex> So VMware allows you to running operating systems. But I need to have one thing clarified
<Ashex> The operating system it runs, is the file it loads THE os? or is that file just an address for where the operating system is located?
<mac__> how can I get a dvorak *layout* (not variant) in kubuntu? In Debian there's a seperate Dvorak layout, with its own flag and all...
<mac__> instead in kubuntu I have to fudge stuff, having one US(basic varaint) layout, and another Canadian(dvorak variant), just to be able to switch between QWERTY and Dvorak...
<mac__> (this is all within the KDE Keyboard Tool)
<ice> does anyone have eclipse installed
<ice> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<ricky_ds> Hi folks. Just converted from mandriva to kubuntu. Oh this feels sooo good.
<cinder> which is the exec file for the kmenu?
<SuperNova> doesnt anyone know how you can se what licens a progr is released under in synaptic?
<angasule> hmm, I want libcurl.so.2 , but the default version is libcurl.so.3, how do I install an older version (I don't want to remove the current one, it's probably there for a reason)
<MarcC> is there a way to run a split-view in Konqueror?
<Ashex> How would I get VMware to detect my other hard drives?
<angasule> MarcC: yes, hmm
<angasule> MarcC: I don't remember the key combination
<MarcC> angasule, if there is one, maybe I can find it
<angasule> MarcC: there is, I'm sure, since I used it a couple of days ago, you could google, too
<MarcC> ok, thanks
<angasule> MarcC: I think it was ctrl+something, but not sure
<tilo> :'( i cant get compiz to start
<ricky_ds> MarcC: Ctrl-Shift-T for horizontal and Ctrl-Shift-L for vertical split
<cinder> which is the exec file for the kmenu?
<ricky_ds> cinder: you mean for editing the menu? or what do you want to do?
<cinder> to run it
<cinder> from kxdocker bar
<noteventime> Is there any reason ro not use metacity for kde, apart from kwin being better?
<ricky_ds> cinder: ah I see... no idea, sorry. I'm not even sure it is an executable per se...
<cinder> :(
<angasule> I want libcurl.so.2 , but the default version is libcurl.so.3, how do I install an older version (I don't want to remove the current one, it's probably there for a reason)
<MarcC> ricky_ds, thank you
<ricky_ds> MarcC: no prob. though now I don't remember how to remove a split view... :(
<MarcC> doh :D
<MarcC> oops, now I have like 5 split views!
<MarcC> ricky_ds, Ctrl+Shift+R removes active view :)
<ricky_ds> MarcC: thanks :)
<MarcC> np
<SuperNova> doent anyone know
<cinder> does anyone knows how to change the icons for the iconbar?
<angasule> I want libcurl.so.2 , but the default version is libcurl.so.3, how do I install an older version (I don't want to remove the current one, it's probably there for a reason)
#kubuntu 2006-02-23
<EightiesK> when does dapper come out?
<ccc_> end of april
<ricky_ds> EightiesK: two more  months to wait...
<daiver> I have a quick question regarding the installation of AMSN v0.95  Anyone up for it?
<Psi-Jack> Grrr.
<Ashex> 'sup
<Psi-Jack> Stupid construction guys cut the cable today, so I've been down up till a couple minutes ago.
* JohnFlux cuts Psi-Jack 
<Psi-Jack> Umm
<prueba2> hello
<prueba2> I have a question of kde! i would like to increase the resolution of screen in my KDE. The problem is in Kcontrol i only choose 1024x768 , 800x600 and lower
<prueba2> But i want 1280x1100, but i couldn select it witk Kcontrol
<MarcC> prueba2, does this resolution show up in your xorg.conf file?
<prueba2> I don know where is xorg.conf.
<MarcC> prueba2, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<prueba2> is in /etc/X11/xorg.cong??
<prueba2> No.....
<prueba2> it doesnt show up...
<MarcC> what laptop do you have?
<MarcC> make/model
<MarcC> or is it a desktop?
<prueba2> No is a normal pc...
<prueba2> is a tft 
<MarcC> ok, video card make/model and monitor make/model
<prueba2> Hyundai..
<Pyrobob> im having issues with gtk-gnutella...
<Pyrobob> I can't search for anything
<Pyrobob> it keeps saying Im firewalled and won't show any "push results"
<Pyrobob> .....
<Pyrobob> anyone?
<Combatjuan> My kubuntu (Dapper TF2) box won't boot anymore and I'm struggling to understand why.  I suspect it has to do with installing the scratchbox package.
<Combatjuan> Pyrobob, What's up?
<slow-motion> n8
<Pyrobob> my gtk-gnutella is not letting me see search results
<kameron> i'm interested in doing a bit of music composition. what kind of midi tools are out there, also mixing programs, recording software, etc, for linux?
<Combatjuan> The graphical kubuntu screen gets to "Starting system log daemon" and then dies to the console.  It looks like my filesystem was unable to mount.  "mount: proc already mounted" and a few more like that.  Then "cannot <do stuff> : Read-only file system"
<Combatjuan> kameron, I was always pretty impressed with rosegarden for midi, but I'm not a music person, so take that for what it is worth.
<Combatjuan> kameron, www.rosegardenmusic.com
<Pyrobob> .....
<kameron> Combatjuan, thank you very much :)
<Combatjuan> kameron, You bet.  Happy linuxing.
<Combatjuan> Pyrobob, Sorry, I'm not familiar with gtk-gnutella
<kameron> word Combatjuan
<Pyrobob> it has somthing to do with firewall settings...
<Pyrobob> just i never configured a firewall on Linux before so I don't know how to fix it
<noteventime> There are GUI frontends
<noteventime> dont knwo which is the best though
<fangorious> is there a way to set a proxy directly kopete, preferably per account (like gaim) but global would be ok
<Pyrobob> ill check LQ...
<Foodcoman> Is there a changelog somewhere that would tell me what was in the Kernel update 2.6.12.xxxxxx that I picked up today?
<Hobbsee> Foodcoman: check ubuntu forums, in the announcement section
<Foodcoman> thanks, what just there, didnt think to look in announc.....   =)
<Foodcoman> Hobbsee: Security  then the USN-#'s you think?
<Hobbsee> i'd say so...
<Hobbsee> not sure what usn-#'s are though
<Foodcoman> Hobbsee: Yep that is it.
<Foodcoman> 250-1
<Foodcoman> DOS attack to ICMP packet handler caused memory corruption.
<Hobbsee_away> fun
<Foodcoman> Thanks for the tip.
<brydenn> hey Hobbsee_away ... what is one of the best Firewalls for Linux?
<brydenn> i've heard Firestarter is good
<rayeh> Is there a page with a list of known bugs in dapper?
<brydenn> and someone else told me about "MyFirewall"
<brydenn> or "KMyFirewall" rather
<rayeh> I let my system upgrade to dapper, and with 2.6.15-15 and 2.6.15-14 on boot it can't find my first hard drive
<rayeh> and then boots into busybox
<rayeh> and i'm not sure what to do to resolve that
<rayeh> it boots with older kernels, but it doesn't look like all of the modules are loading [that I can tell] 
<rayeh> anyone have any suggestions?
<tid-wave> hmmm
<tid-wave> sketch program does not work(flight dapper 3
<tid-wave> )
<rayeh> going to try installing an earlier 2.6.15 version
<nooby> How can I increase my screen resolution on kubuntu live?
<nooby> To clarify, only the 640x480 resolution is available in the control center, but my monitor will display higher
<Ashex> where does X store it's error logs?
<Hobbsee_away> brydenn: i cant stand firestarter, it made my samba stop working.  i usually use guarddog
<Ashex> so, does anyone know?
<fookinchiken> hello
<noteventime> ello
<fookinchiken> hows you ?
<angasule> I want libcurl.so.2 , but the default version is libcurl.so.3, how do I install an older version (I don't want to remove the current one, it's probably there for a reason)
<noteventime> What distro are you running?
* angasule looks around
<angasule> kubuntu
<noteventime> Cant you just try to install the old package
<noteventime> sometimes there are oldoackages in the repositrys
<noteventime> for backward comp
<angasule> I don't see it in adept
<noteventime> ok :/
<noteventime> maybe make a copy of libcurl.so.3 called libcurl.so.2 and hope its backward compatible :/
<angasule> I was thinking of linking, if no one could give me a better solution
<german> hello
<angasule> but I think I tried that before and didn't work
<angasule> hi german
<german> does anyone know the password of the root user?
<angasule> where are you from, german?
<angasule> german: there is no root user
<angasule> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<noteventime> you have to create a password for root
<german> yes
<angasule> german: look at the link ubotu said
<angasule> it's a *bad* idea to create a pass for root
<german> but I know that but I tipe in the konsole SU and the pass of my user and it says Failed Athentication
<noteventime> try sudo insteaad
<Jaymac> type su -H
<german> also try sudo
<german> ok
<Jaymac> not H
<Jaymac> err
<Jaymac> wait
<german> ok
<Jaymac> meh, sudo passwd root
<Jaymac> but why do you want to do this?
<german> becouse i have kubuntu in other pc and the only way to open my pendrive is with this type of user
<german> when i try sudo passwd root
<german> it says Sorry Try, Again
<angasule> german: type 'sudo su' and type in your user password
<german> ok
<german> thanks
<german> what it could be that in a normal user with admin, privilies it doesent let me open the pendrive and in the root users it thus?
<prueba2> hello
<Ashex> Hookay
<prueba2> who can i change my resolution to 1280x1000 if it doesnt appear in kcontrol?
<Ashex> I'm looking at my error log for X
<Ashex> when I boot up I can't get a gui for login
<prueba2> Only appear 1024x768 and lower..
<Ashex> the error log shows 'XAAInit Error' on the last line
<prueba2> Hi i have a question....
<prueba2> Who can i change my resolution to 1280x1000 if it doesnt appear in kcontrol? only apper 1024x768 and lower..
<prueba2> in my xorg.conf only appear "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<prueba2> ???????
<ethan> I need help with a sound problem
<osh_> prueba2: add 1280x1024 in xorg.conf and restart it. Could work. Add it first in line.
<prueba2> yes
<prueba2> i do it..
<prueba2> but it doesnt appear in kcontrol..
<prueba2> i add it such root, yesterday and it doesnt appear(i cant choose it)
<prueba2> is there some archive which saves thos configuration to change to 1280?
<prueba2> ???
<prueba2> osh: do you know what can i do
<ComPro> hey i was wondering if anyone knew how to get m4a support working in kubuntu, more specifically, amarok. i've followed all the guidelines. i have w32codecs installed, gstreamer-faad, pretty much anything you could think of to get it working. i saw something on the amarok faq for gstreamer-quicktime in order to make it work, but i haven't seen mention of that anywhere else, nor can i find the file. any ideas on how i could get t
<hupp3l> why not just install vlc?
<ComPro> i have not given that a shot. i want that to be a last ditch effort, so to speak. i'd really like to use one program for all of my media, and i want to use amarok.
<hupp3l> o ok well sorry in that case i cant help you
<ComPro> well
<hupp3l> vlc will do all your media but if you insist on amarok im sorry.
<ComPro> hm
<ComPro> i'll look at vlc
<ComPro> if that's the only way, for now, i'll try it
<ComPro> but if anyone in here knows how to get amarok to play m4a's, i'd really appreciate your help.
<ComPro> i just installed vlc and it won't play the files either
<ComPro> [00000300]  mp4 private error: drms_init( priv ) failed
<ComPro> that is what i get
<ComPro> even though i unlocked all of my m4p's into m4a's this morning
<ComPro> does anyone know why an unprotected m4a would produce an "mp4 private error: drms_init( priv ) failed" error?
<ComPro> sorry, i forgot to say it was in VLC
<Ashex> anyone who's dual-booting Kubuntu and windows
<Ashex> I strongly recommend you get this: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Ashex> allows you to mount linux partitions :)
<ComPro> sweet
<ComPro> will it recognize it if linux is installed on a separate drive from windows?
<MenZa`> Awesome :)
<MenZa`> I just have a 64 bit cpu ;\
<Ashex> cripes
<Ashex> ComPro: It'll recognize the partition on a seperate drive
<Ashex> I need to convert a rpm to a targz
<JasonF> ComPro: you came to IRC without me having to ask you, I'm proud of you.
<ComPro> stfu jay lol
<Ashex> grr
<Ashex> how do I convert rpm to tar.gz?
<Hobbsee> !alien
<ubotu> it has been said that alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Hobbsee> why do you want it to go to a .tar.gz?
<Ashex> I'm trying to install ati drivers, and I just need to :P
<Ashex> http://www.linux-laptop.net/hosted/r4000-gentoo.html
<Ashex> I'm following some instructions and I'm instructed to do that :/
<Hobbsee> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Hobbsee> you cant use those instead?
<ComPro> ok so i found an RPM of gstreamer-quicktime and installed it after converting it to a DEB, but i still can't play my m4a's in any program, not even vlc
<Ashex> the reason I'm using that one is because it's specifically for the r4000, my latop
<Ashex> laptop*
<ComPro> in VLC, i get "[00000300]  mp4 private error: drms_init( priv ) failed"
<zephryos> I need some help really quick >.<
<Ashex> plus I'm not using Kubuntu to do this
<Ashex> I can't get Kubuntu to load due to errors with X
<Ashex> so I'm running VMware with Feather linux
<Zephryos> I need help getting my wireless netowrk card working. Can anyone help?
<JasonF> crimsun: *poke*
<Zephryos> Hello?
<Hobbsee> Zephryos: hi
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Hobbsee> Zephryos: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Zephryos> lets see if it wil say anything about WPA encryption >.<
<Hobbsee> work along that, and show what it does
<Hobbsee> !wpa
<ubotu> wpa is, like, totally, enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant"
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<Zephryos> I cant read that fast >.>
<Zephryos> lol
<Hobbsee> !no wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<ubotu> okay, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !wpa
<ubotu> I heard wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<Hobbsee> good :)
<Zephryos> ok i already have wpasupplicant and xsupplicant
<Hobbsee> yep, so how far have you gotten?
<Zephryos> hmm well last time i did it with someone
<Zephryos> it was detecting it
* Hobbsee has already had a battle with wpa supplicant
<Hobbsee> yep
<crimsun> JasonF: ?
<Zephryos> and now the card still wont come up as even there
<Hobbsee> what card is it?
<JasonF> crimsun: are there any ubuntu tools that will play m4p?
<Hobbsee> and could it connect to the internet without the wpa encryption on the router?
<Zephryos> Motorola WPCI850G ... or is it 810G...
<Zephryos> ....
<JasonF> crimsun: I've been looking for gstreamer-quicktime to no avail
<JasonF> but I'd prefer them just play in amorok
<Zephryos> No my stupid stepdad is an idiot and wont switch it to WEP
<crimsun> JasonF: not m4p but m4a
<JasonF> yeah, that
<Hobbsee> Zephryos: ask if he can take all the encryption off just for testing?
<JasonF> they are unprotected itunes files
<crimsun> JasonF: install gstreamer0.8-faad
<JasonF> crimsun: will that enable amorok?
<crimsun> JasonF: you probably want to test amarok 1.4 beta for proper m4a support (library)
<Zephryos> No he wont.. he thinks the neighborhood will all HIJACK HIS network and do some malicious crap... (hes a stupid retarded idiot that is going tio get a reality check when my motgher divorces him -.-)
<JasonF> crimsun: is that in daper?
<Zephryos> ...
<JasonF> *dapper?
<crimsun> JasonF: in previous (1.3.x), it will play them but not add them to the library
<crimsun> JasonF: /topic
<Zephryos> damn keyboard
<JasonF> thanks
<Hobbsee> Zephryos: right...so...your computer recognises the wireless card at all?
<Zephryos> nope
<Hobbsee> do you know if linux supports it?
* Zephryos is kinda a n00bie
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Zephryos> It should using the wpa supplicant..
<brydenn> ok Hobbsee
<brydenn> need some help
<brydenn> this crap is p@ssing me off
<Zephryos> I also got someone to extract the .inf and some other file from the windows driver version
<brydenn> RAWR lol
<Hobbsee> Zephryos: are there lights on your card flashing?
<Zephryos> ....
<Zephryos> ok I'm not that stupid -.-
<Zephryos> but no...
<Zephryos> they arent
<Hobbsee> serious question - its' to tell if ndiswrapper is working or not :P
<Zephryos> zephryos@Dragon:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<Zephryos> Installed ndis drivers:
<Zephryos> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> what shows in iwconfig?  pastebin it?
<Zephryos> iwconfig shows no wireless ext's
<Zephryos> zephryos@Dragon:~$ iwconfig
<Zephryos> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Zephryos> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Zephryos> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<Zephryos> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Zephryos> theres no spam kick on this channel right? o.O
<Zephryos> ....
<Zephryos> lol
<Hobbsee> there is
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Zephryos> ....
* Hobbsee can do that
<Zephryos> This isnt gnome -.-
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> it does get distracting though
<Zephryos> Trust me... i know this >.> My friend wont stop ranting about how gnome is better than kde.... but w/e
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> lol
<Zephryos> Hes like one of u linux guru's >.>
<Hobbsee> try sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Zephryos> works for goverment and stuff
<Zephryos> no feedback or anything
<Zephryos> ... output.. i mean
<Hobbsee> and the lights on the card are still off, i take it?
<Hobbsee> they should have flashed by that point
<Zephryos> yup
<alfabit> wenas
<Zephryos> there it is
<Hobbsee> Zephryos: drat.  you're on breezy?
<Hobbsee> what just happened?
<Zephryos> It flashed wshen i entered it again
<Zephryos> I wasnt lookin first time...
<Zephryos> It flashed when i inputted it
<Zephryos> Yup on breezy
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> now try iwconfig, and pastebin it
<Zephryos> can i just pm it to u -.-
<alfabit> mi gears of glxgears are very slow but the fps are 1300 :S, i have the nvidia drivers
<Zephryos> nvidia ^^
<Zephryos> Lovely
<alfabit> and the cpu it's 100%
<Hobbsee> Zephryos: do a sudo ndiswrapper -m
<alfabit> but directrendering=Yes
<Hobbsee> yeah, if you want
<alfabit> i dunno :S
<alfabit> the glxgears it's dammed :S
<Zephryos> modprobe config already contains alias directive
<Hobbsee> yep, so that's working
<Zephryos> I still get no feedback from glxgears lol
<Hobbsee> Zephryos: what does iwconfig show?  and dont paste it into the main channel!
<Zephryos> just shows but no output
<Zephryos> .. bah gotta tregister to msg u
<Hobbsee> !register
<ubotu> it has been said that register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<Hobbsee> otherwise use the pastebin
<tilo> 'ello again :)
<noteventime> 'ello again
<noteventime> You ppl still here?
<Zephryos> ok here we go
<httpdss> Zephryos: whats the brand-model
<Zephryos> Motorola WPCI850G ... or is it 810G...
<Zephryos> one of those...
<Zephryos> lol
<Zephryos> I'm workin with Hobbsee on it tho...
<Zephryos> Got it up .. but trying to get it to stay up all the time and connect to a WPA router is the next problem
<httpdss> Zephryos: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/560570
<Zephryos> ?
<httpdss> Zephryos: thats an example of a workin wlan0 ..
<Zephryos> >.>
<Zephryos> umm...
<Zephryos> Do i enter than in Console? o.O
<httpdss> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<httpdss> Zephryos: yup console
<rance> mathguy01
<rance> sorry guys
<rance> wrong screen
<Kalidarn> ive MD5 checked my iso, and then burnt it to CD and done a binary check on that. now it seems at 85% "Preparing for instillation" it hangs. when i change to the console viewie alt f4  i see the error "should i continue or install the other packages anyway" unrecognized imput ether enter "yes" "no" or something, anyway its scrolling reallly fast spamming it up so i can't read it.
<Kalidarn> i reburnt the disc too and it still seems to do this, yet i don't remember having this trouble before.
<Kalidarn> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75517.html seems to blame CDR
<Kalidarn> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm im thinking i wont use shitty laser discs
<[koji] > is there a way to force restart especially if there is kernel update?
<Hobbsee> [koji] : sudo shutdown now -r?
<[koji] > i mean automatically
<Kalidarn> isn't it sudo reboot i think that works too
<Hobbsee> er, pass
<SecretSquirrel> *sigh*  This is getting frustrating.  Would someone care to volunteer to point out the obvious to me?
<Hobbsee_away> SecretSquirrel: what's the question?
<SecretSquirrel> I'm having wireless networking issues.
<SecretSquirrel> Specifically, I can't get the interface to come online anymore.
<Hobbsee_away> what happens when you do a sudo ifup wlan0?
<SecretSquirrel> I've found a couple of similar issues in the support forums, but nothing has pointed out the problem to me.
<SecretSquirrel> In my case, it's eth2 but this is what I get:
<SecretSquirrel> admin@tux:/lib/hotplug/firmware$ sudo ifup eth2
<SecretSquirrel> ifup: interface eth2 already configured
<SecretSquirrel> However the interface isn't online.
<Hobbsee_away> ok, and sudo dhclient eth2?
<SecretSquirrel> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<SecretSquirrel> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<SecretSquirrel> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<SecretSquirrel> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<SecretSquirrel> Listening on LPF/eth2/00:30:b4:00:00:00
<SecretSquirrel> Sending on   LPF/eth2/00:30:b4:00:00:00
<SecretSquirrel> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<Hobbsee_away> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<SecretSquirrel> receive_packet failed on eth2: Network is down
<SecretSquirrel> DHCPDISCOVER on eth2 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<SecretSquirrel> send_packet: Network is down
<SecretSquirrel> oops...  :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> i was thinking...chanserv seems pretty slow!
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> want to paste the entire thing to the pastebin, along with ifconfig and iwconfig?
<SecretSquirrel> sure, just a sec
<SecretSquirrel> What is strange is that it used to work.  Unfortunately, I've changed many things between it working and noticing that it didn't.
<SecretSquirrel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8800
<Hobbsee> hehe yep
<Hobbsee> the rule is: once it works, dont play
<SecretSquirrel> This is still a pretty much fresh install.
<SecretSquirrel> My first foray into kubuntu land.
<Kalidarn> what brand of wireless network card?
<Kalidarn> internel or external
<SecretSquirrel> internal
<Kalidarn> what brand?
<SecretSquirrel> 0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]  (rev 01)
<Kalidarn> oh ok
<Kalidarn> i havn't heard of them
<Kalidarn> i have an Intel ProWirless B/G ipw2200
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i'm not sure
<SecretSquirrel> from the logs:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8801
<Hostile> Ok my KDE time is right, but my system time is off because its set to UTC or something therefor my gmail timestamps are off, how do I set my system time to my timezone?
<Kalidarn> click on the clock and change it
<Hostile> Kalidarn: that is the KDE clock
<Hostile> I want to change the system clock
<Kalidarn> oh
<Kalidarn> what the one in the BIOS?
<Kalidarn> just restart the machine press F2/Delete or whatever and change it there
<Hostile> No the main linux clock, the one that shows the time when i type date
<Kalidarn> that probly gets it from the bios
<Hostile> Its one of those settings like Is hardware clock set to GMT? and I think I gave it the wrong answer
<Kalidarn> ah i see what u mean ;P
<Kalidarn> ah hehe
<Kalidarn> that might be why
<Kalidarn> because its set to gmt and you said it was set to UTC
<Kalidarn> so its overcorrecting
<Hostile> Yeah my kde clock is right, but gmail does time stamps compared to the system clock, so its 1030 here, but my emails are coming it at like 5AM
<Kalidarn> should be a way of chanting it
<Hostile> Kalidarn: yeah there is a way, I just don't know how right off the top of my head :(
<Kalidarn> ;P
<Kalidarn> check 'how to change my linux system clock' in google
<Kalidarn> ;) im sure it would be a command the same on all linux distributions
<SecretSquirrel> I believe it's set in /etc/adjtime
<Hostile> SecretSquirrel: I changed LOCAL, to GMT, but how do I make the change take effect?
<SecretSquirrel> hrm, not sure.  Just a sec
<Kalidarn> http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/time.html
<Hostile> Oh btw if anyone is into gaming and needs a gaming mouse, Logitech MX518, got one today for 50 bucks, nice mouse, 400, 800, and 1600dpi settings, Nice
<SecretSquirrel> Hostile, sudo /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh restart might be enough.  I imagine a reboot would cure it too, but then I've never tried it.
<SecretSquirrel> Hrm, perhaps I'll just re-install and be a little more careful with the wireless nic this time.
<Mythri1> does Kubuntu have a firewall built in and on by default?
<Kalidarn> iptables
<Kalidarn> you can get a GUI for it called firestarter
<Mythri1> any qt based apps?
<Kalidarn> i don't know
<Kalidarn> ;p
<Kalidarn> if u find one tell me
<Red_Herring> hey!
<Red_Herring> <awekward silence?
<Red_Herring> *>
<Kalidarn> nah this channel doesn't spam as much as #ubuntu
<Kalidarn> ;)
<Red_Herring> thats a really good thing
<Kalidarn> yes
<Red_Herring> there are noticably less n00bs here
<Red_Herring> but thats just because there are less people here
<Kalidarn> okay this time i used a verbatim disc
<Kalidarn> lets hope it doesn't fail
<Kalidarn> im seriously pissed at having it freeze
<sambagirl> hi i am installing configuring krb5-config and it is asking me what are the Kerberos servers for your realm? what is this?
<sambagirl> have i gotten into something to deep?
<sambagirl> acn someone give me some directions?
<sambagirl> all i want to do is have telnet running for people to access the bbs is all.
<Red_Herring> no clue
<sambagirl> what can i use to have my bbs telnet able?
<sambagirl> i just want to do it and stop i am tired of it.
<sambagirl> i am running kubuntu so can someone tell me what to do to have telnetable access for my bbs? i just want to add the telnet server and that is all i want
<sambagirl> that's it
<sambagirl> just the telnet server
<sambagirl> just that
<Kalidarn> ARG
<Kalidarn> anyone had kubuntu install freeze at 85% of the second phase
<Kalidarn> im having it happen all the damn time
<Kalidarn> ive burnt 3 different disks, checked the MD5s
<sambagirl> doesnt anyone know anything in here about telnet server?
<Kalidarn> and checked the MD5 of the iso i was burning from with the original.
<Kalidarn> don't know much about telnet
<Kalidarn> ;)
<Kalidarn> or i owuld help.
<sambagirl> laugh
<sambagirl> 130 people in here and all i get is a red herring
<Kalidarn> Should I go ahead and install the packages anyway? To continue , enter "Yes"; to abort, enter "No": Unrecognized imput. Enter either "Yes" or "No".
<Kalidarn> it just spams that
<Kalidarn> liek millions and millions of times in the tty4 session
<Kalidarn> and the tty1 which is the installer for the kubuntu disc just keeps freezing at 85% of the second phase, ie after it's rebooted. just goes "installing packages" Preparing for Installation"
<Kalidarn> and freezes.
<Kalidarn> and im supposed to have this stupid box working within an hour
<Red_Herring> i am confused
<Kalidarn> basically the installation keeps freezing.
<Kalidarn> and the imstallation keeps giving itself the wrong imput command
<Kalidarn> ive installed it before on here and now it wont fucking work for the life of me.... it really should.
<Red_Herring> huh
<Red_Herring> calm down
<Red_Herring> what version?
<Kalidarn> 5.10
<Red_Herring> and what step does it fail on?
<Kalidarn> the second phase, ie after its copied everything to the hardrive
<Kalidarn> at 85%
<Red_Herring> well
<Kalidarn> which is where its  Preparing for Installation
<Red_Herring> is it a bad CD?
<Kalidarn> obviously not
<Kalidarn> ive checked the ISO
<Red_Herring> ok
<Kalidarn> and ive burnt it and tried it 3 different times
<Red_Herring> do you have enough enough hard drive space?
<Kalidarn> and i know this burner works okay its a Pioneer
<Kalidarn> ah yes, it has 10GB
<inf3rno> `ello aoo
<inf3rno> all
<Red_Herring> 10gb
<Red_Herring> thats big enough
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Red_Herring> did you try a fs check?
<Kalidarn> it's been formatted
<Kalidarn> it is a logical partition though
<Kalidarn> is that what could be screwing it up?
<Kalidarn> does / have to be on a primary?
<Red_Herring> well, it might
<Red_Herring> i dont think you can boot those
<Kalidarn> i bet thats whats causing it
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Red_Herring> why do you even have them?
<Kalidarn> if windows wasn't so gay with its partition manager i wouldn't have half these problems lol
<inf3rno> i'm curious as to if someone could point me to a HOWTO or some documentation for installing ALSA support in Ubuntu/Kubuntu Breezy 5.10 -- I'm very new to Ubuntu, but I've got everything almost setup aside from this. =) Thanks for any help.
<Red_Herring> i never need more than 4 partitions per hd
<Red_Herring> !alsa
<ubotu> it has been said that alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Red_Herring> !dmiz
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Red_Herring> !dmix
<ubotu> methinks dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Red_Herring> inf3rno, check above ^
<inf3rno> i do not see a preferences menu, or multimedia system selector anywhere in the system folder (or in any other menu) -- can it be accessed another way?
<Red_Herring> ok
<Red_Herring> are you using kubuntu?
<inf3rno> *nod*
<Red_Herring> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Red_Herring> try that
<inf3rno> !alsa event not found, it seems
<ubotu> inf3rno: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Red_Herring> uhhh
<Red_Herring>  the !alsa
<Red_Herring> is a command to tell the bot here to look up alsa
<Red_Herring> check out the link
<inf3rno> ha, long time no IRC. =/
<Red_Herring> yea
<Red_Herring> im getting an irc server started
<Red_Herring> its tough!
<inf3rno> eww, =/ sounds like it'd be hairy
<Red_Herring> eh
<Red_Herring> its really not that much work
<Red_Herring> i really am just using the basic config
<Red_Herring> and added myself to the O line
<gamma> anyone have success with xgl+kde-window-decorator?
<Red_Herring> xgl?
<Red_Herring> has it been backported?
<gamma> dunno.. im on dapper
<Red_Herring> huh
<gamma> backported to breezy you mean?
<Red_Herring> yeah
<Red_Herring> or even dapper
<gamma> it's on dapper to my knowledge..
<gamma> or compiz is anyway
<Red_Herring> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<gamma> thankies
<_lionel> hola alguien ahi
<_lionel> hey alguien necesito ayuda
<Red_Herring> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_lionel> no encontre por eso pido aca
* Red_Herring no aprendo espanol
<Red_Herring> is that right?
* Red_Herring no ablo espanol
<_lionel> ok
<_lionel> alguien en espaol
<Red_Herring> que?
<dunefan> where can I find a comprehensive repository list for the hedgehog?
<MeshGearFox> Ah, hello. I was having some problems with the partitioning bit in the installer and was wondering if anyone was well versed in that.
<Fotinakis> hello all
<MeshGearFox> Hi ^^
<Fotinakis> question: I have kubuntu installed on hda and need to switch it to be a slave drive, hdb.  Do I only have to edit the grub.conf to make it specify the second harddrive rather than the first in order for it to work?---or is there something else that I would have to change too
<Fotinakis> and /etc/mtab, I'd have to edit that
<Fotinakis> right? anything else?
<MeshGearFox> Hm... I think we're the only two still awake :)
<MeshGearFox> It is getting pretty late...
<Fotinakis> ah ;)
<Fotinakis> maybe I'll post to the forums
<MeshGearFox> Oh, hey, Fotnakis. You wouldn't, er, know much about the partitioning tool, would you? In the installer?
<Fotinakis> what do you need to know?
<MeshGearFox> Well, when I go into the, er, last option in the partitioning tool to manually set my mount points and whatnot, after I have them set, selecting the save changes and finalize partitions option doesn't do anything. It just bumps me back to the same screen where I set mount points and whatnot.
<Fotinakis> have you made sure to partition correctly with a /boot partition, swap, /, etc?
<MeshGearFox> It needs a SWAP to work? I was told I wouldn't need one because you can make swapfiles in linux now.
<Fotinakis> I'm not sure if that is true
<somethingstupid> hi can anybody please help me i am trying to run a .deb of a messenger clone i downloaded but it comes up with an error message
<Fotinakis> but I partition like this
<Fotinakis>  /boot --> about 70 mb
<MeshGearFox> This guy I know and trust a lot said I could, but I think he's a gentoo user. I know he's not Kubuntu, so it mightbe different for him.
<Fotinakis>  /
<Fotinakis>  swap
<jarr3d> what is a comparable program to kazaa for kubuntu users?
<Fotinakis> jarr3d --->  try gtk-gnutella
<jarr3d> cool
<Fotinakis> and then a /var, /tmp, /usr, and /home
<Fotinakis> but you don't need all those
<MeshGearFox> Oh hey Gnutella I remember that.
<MeshGearFox> why do you need /boot? Isn't that just a restore partition of sorts?
<MeshGearFox> Something you can get into if something eats itself?
<somethingstupid> can anyone help me with running the .deb?
<MeshGearFox> something: Oh, hang on.
<MeshGearFox> I don't know myself, but someone linked to a big info page on the forums
<somethingstupid> really? which forum www.kubuntuforums.net ?
<Fotinakis> yeah, I'm pretty sure you need the /boot partition, and it needs to be the first partition, and set to primary, and have the bootable flag set (done in the partitioner)
<MeshGearFox> http://www.psychocats.net/linux/installingsoftware.php <- This miht help.
<MeshGearFox> Never heard I actually NEEDED a /boot partition before O_o. None of the, er, installation guides mention it, and nobody I've talked to other than you has one...
<somethingstupid> thanks
<somethingstupid> :D
<somethingstupid> ill check it out
<Fotinakis> Mesh: really? thought it was pretty standard to have one
<somethingstupid> the utility ar is not in your PATH -what does that mean?
<MeshGearFox> I actually sort of almost got beyond the partitioner once but it gave me something about my FAT tables not matching. Which I didn't exactly understand but I think I may've fixed it.
<MeshGearFox> Oh, wait, are you on a linux-only box? This partitioning guided I found lists /boot for a linux-only system, but not for a dual boot.
<Fotinakis> I'm dual booting
<MeshGearFox> Huh.
<MeshGearFox> Well, if I need one, I can probably make it later.
<MeshGearFox> The ubuntu chan looks pretty... lively. I think i'll try asking there.
<gamma> i just tried gnome-2.14 out on ubuntu.. and nothing great :P
<Fotinakis> \join #ubuntu
<Fotinakis> whoops
<Fotinakis> lol
<MeshGearFox> Gnome looks... intensely ugly to me :/
<hatake_kakashi> different tastes :P
<Fotinakis> it's simple and good, and it works, but I tried it for a few months and now I'm back to KDE because it is more customizeable
<MeshGearFox> Yeah. It's more minimal, I guess.
<MeshGearFox> But I'm not big on minimalism.
<gamma> it's more crippled.. not even minimal
<gamma> i used to be a huge fan, but after trying kde for a day (and initially hating it) i prefer kde way more
<Red_Herring> CLI RULES!
<gamma> haha
<somethingstupid> hey does anyone know if kubuntu has Tcl 8.4 already installed with it?
<Red_Herring> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<hatake_kakashi> gamma: ever had woes with gam-server? if not, then don't announce KDE on kubuntu as great. I had to switch because of that problem which has been bugging me
<Fotinakis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<gamma> hatake_kakashi: if i don't care about realtime updating of my directories can i say kubuntu is great? ;)
<Fotinakis> mesh: I take it back, that link doesn't have anything good
<MeshGearFox> Yeah, already read through that :P
<hatake_kakashi> gamma: probably, but just don't go around claiming that Gnome is a defacto of KDE. Different users have different tastes
<somethingstupid> im really sorry but how do i install from a deb it seems like it needs something called "dependancies"
<hatake_kakashi> somethingstupid: apt-get, etc
<gamma> hatake_kakashi: dude, seriously chill
<gamma> hatake_kakashi: i said gnome was nothing great, no need to flame
<gamma> this is the #kubuntu channel too last time i checked
<Fotinakis> something: sudo apt-get install package-name
<somethingstupid> so wat would i type into the command if the file is amsn.deb?
<MeshGearFox> The only really meaningful complaint I've ever heard about gnome is that it's apparently rather high on the resource uptake. And I can't verify that, for, er, obvious reasons.
<hatake_kakashi> gamma: I just had a gut feeling that you sounded like KDE extremist
<somethingstupid> thankyou so much
<gamma> hatake_kakashi: seeing how i've been using gnome since the 1.x days you are mistaken.. i switched to kde a month ago
<hatake_kakashi> gamma: well that is what I didn't know. At least you won't have to deal with gam-server. Which must have been an added benefit for you
<hatake_kakashi> and fyi, I still have kubuntu-desktop intact, I just find Gnome somewhat a little different if not creative
<somethingstupid> E: couldn't find package amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb
<hatake_kakashi> somethingstupid: apt-get install amsn
<somethingstupid> ok ill try that thanks
<stupendo44> Question: this is a pretty broad question. I'm trying to get this mini dv camcorder to work with Kubuntu, but I'm not sure where to start. I don't see it automatically mounting, but it does act like it's doing something. Can someone walk me through this?
<stupendo44> The camera is connected through usb, rather than firewire
<somethingstupid> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<somethingstupid> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<hatake_kakashi> somethingstupid: you have something that is using apt, do lsof| grep apt
<Fotinakis> or make sure you're using sudo
<somethingstupid> Warning can't start
<somethingstupid> Output information may be incomplete
<somethingstupid> WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<hatake_kakashi> stupendo44: I don't happen to own a mini-dv camera so I cannot help you that much. However I have a magazine that discusses on how to get stuff from the equipment via kino. The guide discusses how to get it via firewire
<hatake_kakashi> somethingstupid: did you do sudo apt-get install amsn?
<stupendo44> hatake_kakashi: thanks for answering. I don't have firewire on my computer, so I can only connect it using usb. I looked at kino, and it looks like it only works with firewire. dvgrab also looks firewire-only.
<hatake_kakashi> stupendo44: blah, well that pretty much doesn't help.. maybe googling around?
<somethingstupid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hatake_kakashi> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<stupendo44> hatake_kakashi: working on it. Thought I'd come here for help
<stupendo44> hatake_kakashi: do you know of any more specific irc rooms?
<Fotinakis> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<Fotinakis> lol
<hatake_kakashi> stupendo44: try #ubuntu or ##linux
<blarion> How does one get kaffine to play realmedia files?
<stupendo44> hatake_kakashi: thanks. will do
<hatake_kakashi> stupendo44: np
<hatake_kakashi> blarion: probably with w32codecs
<somethingstupid> hatake_katashi: im sorry but its still not working
<blarion> thanks
<somethingstupid> unmet dependancies :(
<hatake_kakashi> somethingstupid: I didn't see the output, paste your output of the error onto pastebin
<hatake_kakashi> blarion: np
<somethingstupid> wheres the paste bin?
<somethingstupid> Reading package lists... Done
<somethingstupid> Building dependency tree... Done
<hatake_kakashi> !tell somethingstupid about pastebin
<somethingstupid> amsn is already the newest version.
<somethingstupid> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<somethingstupid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<somethingstupid>   amsn: Depends: tcltls but it is not installable
<somethingstupid> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<somethingstupid> ermm that function didnt work about pastebin
<somethingstupid> found it
<somethingstupid> pastebin
<somethingstupid> did u get it?
<somethingstupid> Hey it installed
<somethingstupid> thanks for all ur help so much
<somethingstupid> :D
<hatake_kakashi> hmm meh
<somethingstupid> im a real noob
<MeshGearFox> Oh, don;t feel bad. at least you got linux installed :P
<somethingstupid> lol yea
<somethingstupid> :D
<MeshGearFox> I've yet to get beyond the "glower menacingly at disk until it either installs or combusts" stage.
<hatake_kakashi> MeshGearFox: been there, done that
<MeshGearFox> Heh.
<hatake_kakashi> MeshGearFox: my LCD monitor is a piece of sh*t, I had to enable vga=771 at boot to make it work. Even though its for laptops, I had to enable it for desktop. I've also gone through a fair bit of reinstall too just by messing around too much
<blarion> Hey, I installed w32codecs, but it still did not work.
<hatake_kakashi> blarion: hmm, try totem then
<blarion> okay.
<MeshGearFox> Hm. Half-tempted to try installing again, although I probably SHOULD wait until I get a response on the forum. I really expect that that stupid FAt32 restoration partition is to blame.
<Captainbraille> How do I play .mov files with Kaffeine using the Gstreamer Engine?
<MarcC> is there a keyboard shortcut for "minimize all"?
<SmrtJustin> I just installed console-terminus and I was wondering how I could get konsole/kde to notice the font so I can use it in konsole
<MarcC> SmrtJustin, Konsole -> Settings -> Font -> Select?
<SmrtJustin> MarcC: yeah, but it doesn't show up in there
<Captainbraille> How do I play .mov files with Kaffeine using the GStreamer Engine?
<MarcC> SmrtJustin: Yeah, it puts them in /usr/share/consolefonts...not sure if you can just copy straight to your .fonts folder or what. I'm using Consolas.
<SmrtJustin> MarcC: I don't see terminus in there, unless the ter-* ones are it
<MarcC> SmrtJustin: I think those are it
<SmrtJustin> why doesn't konsole see those?
<MarcC> good question.
<SmrtJustin> lol
<MarcC> Did someone tell you they were using terminus for Konsole specifically, or for the general console?
<SmrtJustin> FYI, I'm a Kubuntu/Ubuntu n00b, I'm coming from gentoo
<SmrtJustin> no one told me about it, I just used it in gentoo with rxvt, so I kind of wanted now with konsole
<SmrtJustin> wanted it*
<MarcC> hm...maybe I found the answer, SmrtJustin: http://forum.ubuntu.cz/viewtopic.php?pid=305
<MarcC> just one problem ;)
<SmrtJustin> ...its not in English
<MarcC> ding ding ding
<MarcC> I guess you could install rxvt?
<SmrtJustin> I could...
<SmrtJustin> I can't believe that konsole/kde won't let me use my own font lol
<SmrtJustin> well, I think I'm going to go to bed, tomorrow's problem I guess
<SmrtJustin> thanks MarcC
<MarcC> no problem, I was there for you ;)
<SmrtJustin> lol, you were
<sniff> Psi-Jack: hey are you around today man?#
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. Just got done packaging up the Lexmark Z25/35, Z55, Z65, and Z600-series printer drivers into Ubuntu packages. :D
<MeshGearFox> Okay.
<MeshGearFox> I got Kubuntu to install.
<MeshGearFox> But something is really weirding me out, here. See, the at time, when it didn't work, I got a boot screen that looked a lot like knoppix's. down to the weird tearing from being out of my Monitor's refresh rate range.
<MeshGearFox> But when I got it working, I got an entirely different boot screen.
<sniff> Psi-Jack: wow you mean some lexmark can work with linux
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i heard most people said to forget it
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Yes.
<Psi-Jack> My Z600 works fine. ;)
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i wanted to tell you i got that gpg thing working
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Cool
<sniff> Psi-Jack: but also, is it really necessary to edit all those files, maybe just installing pinentry would have been enough?
<sniff> so thanks a bunch for all your help yesterday
<sniff> i'm still trying to get pkgsrc to ./bootstrap hmm
<Captainbraille> Hi, how do I get mov files to play in Kaffeine using the GStreamer engine? The audio works, but the window it's in is black, it's not playing video
<sniff> Captainbraille: i got the same problem
<Captainbraille> sniff: yeah, just the audio right?
<Captainbraille> I finally got wmv files to work, lol, I had some that would work and some that wouldn't, now it looks like they are all working
<sniff> Captainbraille: i got that prob too
<sniff> Captainbraille: i get the video to play, but instead of getting a picture i get some kaffeine animation that fits the sound
<sniff> i can't play wmv - what did you do to fix that?
<Captainbraille> sniff: just a sec, let me see if I can find the package name
<sniff> cheers
<Captainbraille> okay, the last package I installed was 'gstreamer0.8-pitfdll'   after I did that it worked
<Captainbraille> sniff: do you have that one?
<sniff> no
<sniff> Captainbraille: i'm just installing it!
<sniff> hey about your problem
<sniff> in kaffeine
<Captainbraille> yes?
<sniff> Captainbraille: click on SETTINGS->PLAYER ENGINE   and select Kaffeine. Try it..
<Captainbraille> sniff: still only audio =\
<sniff> mmm
<sniff> i got this other weird problem
<sniff> that the only engine that will woerk at all for me is the kaffeine one
<sniff> ah idea
<sniff> try installing xine-ui
<Captainbraille> I wonder why it doesn't work?
<Captainbraille> any luck sniff?
<sniff> no
<sniff> well
<sniff> something start working yesterday after installing
<sniff> but wmv still doens't work
<Captainbraille> hmm, I had to restart
<ricky_ds> hi, no matter in which USB port I plug my USB-stick, the konqueror opens 2 tabs with both the text: There was an error when loading media:/sdc1 (or sdb1 or sda1 etc...) / file or folder media:/sdc1 does not exist. How can I debug this problem and fix it?
<airfoil> Hi all.. Can someone help a new user out..  I am using a 6th generation Atheros card, it's one of the newest models, but I don't know how to go about getting it working in Kubuntu..  I need to use something called madwifi right?  Can anyone point me in the right direction please :)
<DevGet> Is there any howto of openpgp in kubuntu?
<airfoil> geez.. how the hell do I get the kernel source.. I did an apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -r` but it says that version doesnt exist
<airfoil> this is wack
<Psi-Jack> airfoil: You expect to get help with that kind of bad attitude/language? :(
<sniff> Psi-Jack: what was he doing?
<Psi-Jack> <airfoil> geez.. how the hell do I get the kernel source.. I did an apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -r` but it says that version doesnt exist
<Captainbraille> Hi Psi-Jack mind if I ask ya a quick question?
<Psi-Jack> Captainbraille: Sure. Whatcha need?
<Captainbraille> Psi-Jack, thanks =) I'm trying to get .mov files to play in Kaffeine using the GStreamer engine. The audio works, but the window it's in is the backgrounf black, it's not playing video. Anything I can try?
<sniff> Psi-Jack: me too!
<Psi-Jack> Captainbraille: I... Don't support gstreamer, myself. :/
<Captainbraille> Psi-Jack: What do you prefer? And why =)
<Psi-Jack> gstreamer is a great idea, but the devs implemented it all wrong, and gnome-ish, using ... *shiver* gconf.
<Captainbraille> lol =) Whats more "kdeish" then?
<Psi-Jack> Captainbraille: The xine engine, is what I use. But, I don't know where, if I even have any, I might have a .mov to play with to test it out and get it working.
<sniff> i got a porn movie i can lend you
<Psi-Jack> Sure. Send it here.
<Captainbraille> lol sniff
<sniff> :D
<sniff> i find they're the best to test with
<Psi-Jack> Hehe
<Captainbraille> oh my
<Captainbraille> haha
<su> you know.... check that the skin tones are represented correctly etc ;)
<Captainbraille> yut yut yut
<Captainbraille> Psi-Jack, why is Xine so good?
<Psi-Jack> Captainbraille: Because it works, and works well.
<sniff> i say it's good because gstreamer won't even begin to work on my system
<Psi-Jack> And no gnome dependancies. It's all by itself, using all the libs directly. libtheora, for example.
<Captainbraille> Do you need to install all different codec packages?
<Psi-Jack> Heh codec package?
<sniff> Psi-Jack: so how can i get xine to play wmv? I mean do you happen to know the package i need off the top of your head?
<Psi-Jack> As I said, xine uses the libraries already provided for Linux. Instead of using a wrapper around them individually like gstreamer does.
<Captainbraille> Psi-jack: someone told me to get codec packages
<Psi-Jack> sniff: w32codecs package from Seveas
<Psi-Jack> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sniff> but it's in here!
<sniff> :(
<sniff> i will reinstall
<Captainbraille> okay
<sniff> any ideas for a WSIWYG web authoring program? Nvu is too biggy
<sniff> buggy
<Psi-Jack> Captainbraille: Linux has no "codec packages" like they do for Windows. There are easy installers to do that, but that's not a codec package. That's just a front-end.
<Psi-Jack> Quanta Plus?
<sniff> it doesn't seem to be wsiwyg
<sniff> have to manually edit the code and then preview it
<Captainbraille> ohh okay that makes sense
<Psi-Jack> Heh, it does have a visual editor.
<Psi-Jack> Sorta..
<sniff> ah? really?
<Psi-Jack> A REALLY expensive route would be to get VMWare ($300), Windows 2000/XP ($100-$200), and Macromedia (Adobe) Dreamweaver 8 ($300)
<sniff> i got vmware and dreamweaver
<sniff> god i love dreamweaver 8
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<sniff> but now i've converted
<sniff> Psi-Jack:
<sniff> i got a really good question for you
<Psi-Jack> That's what I use, myself. I've never seen any usable, worthwhile wysiwyg html composer for *nix
<sniff> me too!
<Psi-Jack> Question
<Psi-Jack> ?
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i have a large download (95mb) but it is split in to sever  archives of 5megs each. What must i do to extract them?
<Psi-Jack> Ummm.,
<Psi-Jack> Good question! I can't answer that without knowing more about how it was split. :p
<Captainbraille> Psi-Jack: should I remove the packages for gstreamer then?
<Psi-Jack> Captainbraille: Using Adept?
<Captainbraille> Yes with adept
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i want to avoid rebooting into windows to do it (just as simple as extracting a single file in windows)
<Psi-Jack> Well, use it. Filter out gstreamer and associated plugins for it. heh
<Captainbraille> what would be easier? =\
<Psi-Jack> That was the easy route. :p
<Captainbraille> lol--  I installed kaffeine-xine but am still not getting video, just green screen
<sniff> if i use gstreamer engine in kaffeine it give me: No URI handler implemented for "system:/media/sda1/DVDs/
<sniff> and then the name of my porn vid
<sniff> and can u believe it!???? somehow my w32codecs package became uninstalled!
<sniff> also i am so impressed with kde 3.5, it's amazing quick. Even my internet browsing is about 5x faster! It's actually quicker browsing the internet with Konqueror than firefox 1.5. Before this update though web browsing in linux was slow, i don't know why but considerably slower than windows
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: getting rid of un-necesary modules, etc can help
<sniff> hatake_kakashi: even on vanilla install of kubuntu it was kinda like being on dialup but i got 2mbit adsl here
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: like I said, there are things that you need to disable, there are firefox tweak guides, and KDE tweaks availabe
<sniff> i think it's better if they tweak it before they give it to a n00b like me
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: no if they do that, it may not work with certain computers
<hatake_kakashi> optimisation comes at a cost of being arch, etc specific
<sniff> is there a wiki on kde optimization?
<hatake_kakashi> I remember there was
<B1zz> hmmm vmware channel dead
<B1zz> see if anyone here knows
<B1zz> any one know if i can run OS X on VMware on a pc?
<brydenn> hey
<brydenn> where is the linux source directory at in Ubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> linux source directory? for what?
<jungledog> for the kernel
<brydenn> sure
<brydenn> Linux source directory [/usr/src/linux] :    (example)
<brydenn> ?
<hatake_kakashi> yeah its usually around there for the kernel
<hatake_kakashi> /usr/src
<sniff> alright, i'm going to reboot into windows just so I can decompress a downloaded zip
<jungledog> huh?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: you don't have to
<jungledog> can't you install unzip or use file-roller?
<sniff> hatake_kakashi: yeah i do,.... it's the only way
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: no you don't
<sniff> it's a 95mb file split up in to about 10 files
<sniff> no, please, go one without me......... i'll be ok
<hatake_kakashi> unzip should be able to handle it
<sniff> * sniff dies
<sniff> ark can't
<hatake_kakashi> and what about fileroller?
<sniff> i mean
<sniff> you can't even get Ark to split files that you compress after every 250 mb for examoke
<sniff> example
<hatake_kakashi> you can do it manually
<jungledog> can you concatentate the files?   ie, 'cat file1.zip file2.zip fileN.zip > fileAll.zip'
<sniff> is there a better gui program for kde? ark is rubbish and buggy
<hatake_kakashi> file-roller.. heh, that's for gnome but you can still use it
<sniff> is it good?
<sniff> to be honest a zip program is the least of my concerns, just so long as it works. Which is some that ark usually chooses not to do
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: no idea but that's an alternative for GUI frontend
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: I mostly use CLI based apps heh
<sniff> yeah but you're pro
<sniff> i'm a windows convert, it's gonna take time to ween me off gui
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: btw if all else fails, you can install win32 apps on linux and run them through wine
<sniff> ahhh
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: lol, by no definitions I'm a pro.
<sniff> you know if winrar works like this?
<hatake_kakashi> dunno, it may
<sniff> it's not realy worth me install vmware, windows and winrar just to do this
<hatake_kakashi> though there is rar for linux, console only though
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> well give wine a try
<Psi-Jack> Well/.
<Psi-Jack> My kaffeine is streaming realvideo just fine..
<Cyorxamp> I don't suppose theres a 'Ship-It' free cd's thing for Kubuntu is there?
<sniff> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sniff> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_b> in kde system guard process table there are 2 colums i dont understand Nice And VmRss
<Psi-Jack> _b: Nice is the nicelevel. Similar to Windows NT's Priority. The higher the number, the nicer it is (less prioritized.)
<Psi-Jack> VmRss is the Virtual Memory usage
<_b> thx, what are the the priorty range ?
<_b> i got 0 on all but one that has -10
<Psi-Jack> First of all, learn how to properly spell "thanks." "thx", to me, is just rude, and lazy.
<_b> it is ? sorry then
<_b> shorten words is great i think
<sniff> any1 tell me  what i must type in the terminal to extract a multi-zip file archive?
<Psi-Jack> Actually, VmRss is Resident Set Size, while Size is code+data+stack and all.
<Psi-Jack> _b: Wl i shl shrtn wrds nw jst 4 u.
<_b> lol !
<Psi-Jack> Not pretty, is it?
<sniff> k np
<sniff> innit
<_b> a little compression is god not big leave artefacts !
<Psi-Jack> jungledog: As for your PM. I consider gratitude to be as non-lazy as I am to help someone, as they should be to at LEAST properly give a good thanks.
<Psi-Jack> _b: Now, the limit? Generally speaking -20 is highest priority, 20 is lowest. -99 tends to be realtime.
<_b> thanks this was very usefull information for me
<Psi-Jack> _b: Everyone seems to come under this wierd understanding, that "irc shorthand" is a good thing. You know what that does, however? For one, it makes people tend to spell horribly, because they don't ever really do so.
<_b> You got a point there, bad spelling has leaked out to press and other public places you tend to se it everywhere
<Hysty> allo all
<Psi-Jack> Wow.
<Psi-Jack> My artsd started consuming 187mb RAM. :/
<sniff> wot is baad speling?
<Gonza_Eire> hi
<Gonza_Eire> I need some help regarding Qt
<Psi-Jack> Then.. Ask...
<sniff> quick time?
<Gonza_Eire> Qt libraries
* Psi-Jack looks at sniff  blankly.
<sniff> :(
<Gonza_Eire> trying to install some ipod tool from sourceforge
<Gonza_Eire> guipod
<Gonza_Eire> it requires Qt 3.0.2 or higher
<Psi-Jack> You know, amaroK has really good iPod support, I hear? :)
<sniff> don't you need cross over office to get qt working?
<sniff> Psi-Jack: anyway i thought he could have been talking about the qt3 libraries
<Gonza_Eire> hmm... I haven't heard about it.. I will have a look, I don't want to compile other library versions than ubuntu
<Gonza_Eire> yes, sniff , qt3 libraries
<Psi-Jack> sniff: He is.
<Psi-Jack> Gonza_Eire: Kubuntu comes standard with Qt 3.3.4
<sniff> ah they are one and the same?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Qt != QuickTime, no.
<sniff> :/
<sniff> * now sniff looks blank
<Gonza_Eire> well, that's my fault... i have to point the configure to the right place
<Psi-Jack> KDE uses libqt
<sniff> Psi-Jack: so are you saying that kde is based on quicktime?
<Gonza_Eire> I knew that....but not sure which version using at the3 moment.. I don't knoe how to retrieve the versio number, which command
<Psi-Jack> sniff: When did I say such a thing? No.
<Gonza_Eire> I know that is an essencial/basic question..sorry
<Psi-Jack> Qt != QuickTime!
<Psi-Jack> Gonza_Eire: dpkg -s libqt3-mt
<Ryugi> hello
<Ryugi> hello
<Gonza_Eire> yes..properly installed.. right
<Psi-Jack> Gonza_Eire: If you installed Kubuntu, not as a server, then most likely it is. It's definatelly there, if you have KDE.
<mth`MAW> Hi guys, I do have a VERY strange problem and will try to give my very best to explain it in a prooper way in english;)
<Ryugi> if i install kubuntu over ubuntu. will it just add kde to ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> Ryugi: Kubuntu and Ubuntu share the same stuff. Kubuntu is just pre-instaleld with KDE. You can actually techically get Kubuntu under Ubuntu simply by installing the kubuntu-desktop package.
<Ryugi> ok
<Psi-Jack> As for installing over it? Don't. Pure and simple.
<Ryugi> how do i install the kubuntu-desktop package
<mth`MAW> I had a running Kubuntu system on my thinkpad here... I updated it from hoary to breezy everything worked fine... this year I am writing my exam, so I decided to have a new, clean OS on my Computer
<Psi-Jack> Ryugi: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Psi-Jack> Ryugi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Gonza_Eire> Psi-Jack: yes. Everything is properly up and working. I should point the configure to the right place to properly compile the app
<mth`MAW> So I installed the breezy on my thinkpad but let the home partition untauched
<mth`MAW> untouched
<mth`MAW> I ment
<hatake_kakashi> Ryugi: bewarned that it may take over your icons for gnome, such as the apps list
<Ryugi> what you mean take over my icons
<Ryugi> you mean replace my gnomeicons for the same apps
<mth`MAW> so the think KNOW is, that I do not have sound anymore! BUT I do get an "beep" vie Line-out from yakuake, but no sounds at all... no xmms , no amarok, no sysstem sound.... BUT if I suspend to disc one time and wake it up... sound works well in 99%
<hatake_kakashi> Ryugi: no, eg, you get KDE apps on Gnome, hang on I'll show you a screenie
<mth`MAW> Does anybody ha ANY Suggestion?
<sniff> mth`MAW: wipe linux and use windows
<mth`MAW> wtf?
<mth`MAW> Kidding me?
<sniff> mth`MAW: i gotta switch to windows just to unpack a zip file
<mth`MAW> What is this here Childrenplaygorund?
<mth`MAW> Have fun sniff
<mth`MAW> any serious suggestions?!
<_b> xmms is buggy i think locked many times the little i use it
<mth`MAW> yeah... but I even have no systemsounds
<sniff> mth`MAW: try switching to the OSS mixer
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Excuse me?
<mth`MAW> Does not work sniff
<Psi-Jack>  <sniff> mth`MAW: wipe linux and use windows
<sniff> mmm
<mth`MAW> Do not feed the troll
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I oughta just smack you not!
<Psi-Jack> now
<sniff> mth`MAW: disble acpi
* Psi-Jack gets the clue-by-four out and whaps sniff with it repeatedly.
<sniff> OUCH! PLEASE STOP!! I;M SO SORRY!!
<sniff> mummy...
<mth`MAW> mhm, okay... have not tried that, but is that an reason, why it works... after a suspend?
<mth`MAW> jeah, could be...
<mth`MAW> k wait a minute
<sniff> mth`MAW: could be, if it works when you disable the acpi you may need to recompile the acpi module
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I won't /ever. want to here those two words, or read them from your input, "install", and "windows" in the same sentence in reference like you put it. :p
<sniff> edit the kernel line grub and add "noacpi"
<mth`MAW> thx
<sniff> well i am trying to help aren't i?
<Psi-Jack> Heh. you were then.. Yes.,
<sniff> but i didn't make an error of judgement and for this i apologise
<sniff> apologize
<sniff> Psi-Jack: is it z or s?
<Ryugi> so i guess subuntu is ubuntu for xfce users?
<Psi-Jack> kdict? :)
<sniff> yeah but don't it depend if you're a yank or a tommy?
<hatake_kakashi> Ryugi: xubuntu
<Psi-Jack> Call me a yank again, and I will be yanking something, not very nicely. ;)
<sniff> i mean what if you're an aussy, you'd be falling between two stools and writing something like "apologisze"
<sniff> oops
<sniff> hatake_kakashi:  is auz
<Ryugi> yeah imeant xubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> Ryugi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8808
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: Australians mostly follow British spelling standards
<Ryugi> hatake_kakashi:whats wrong with the pic
<sniff> hatake_kakashi: so how do you spell a word like "apologisze"?
<sniff> is it "z" or "s"?
<hatake_kakashi> Ryugi: see the app got mostly KDE applications on it?
<hatake_kakashi> sniff: just apologise will do imo
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Sorry, if I sounded mean, BTW. :)
<sniff> i knew i made a mistake when i left england
<Ryugi> so the gnome applications where icked out
<Psi-Jack> sniff: But, in one point, I do actually not like being called a "yank."
<hatake_kakashi> Ryugi: under System tools, you get Adept instead of Synaptic, etc
<sniff> no, no, you were well within you're rights
<mth`MAW> I do not hear anything with noacpi
<mth`MAW> either
<hatake_kakashi> Ryugi: more or less
<sniff> and i was over-stepping the margin
<Ryugi> ok
<Ryugi> well gnome is fast
<hatake_kakashi> Ryugi: though you can add it in manually
<Psi-Jack> My feet are fast too.
<Ryugi> so i'l stick with gnome
<mth`MAW> sniff: any other idea?
<hatake_kakashi> yeah Gnome to some aspects are faster than Gnome, but the fastest is console :)
<Psi-Jack> So I'll remain on my feet, too. :)
<Ryugi> is possible to install some kde appswithout installing the whole of kde
<sniff> Psi-Jack:  well you're a yank and i'm a  stiff-lipped tea-sipping blighter
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: That's original. Gnome faster than Gnome. :)
<hatake_kakashi> Ryugi: depends, but yeah
<sniff> ha!
<Ryugi> if i wantto instal kdevelop
<Ryugi> is it possible
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: meh, I made a mistake, so sue me :)
<Psi-Jack> Ryugi: Yes. But you'll need parts of kde. Use your tools. Synaptic, and/or Adept.
<sniff> mth`MAW: actually i'm afraid i'm out. I had a problem with sound and disabling acpi made it ok. So after i recompiled the kernel module
<hatake_kakashi> let me rephrase.. Gnoome to some apects are faster than KDE, but the fastest is still console (aka CLI)
<sniff> mth`MAW: what sound card u using?
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: As you wish! I'm suing you for defacement of Gnome property, with penalties up to as little as $650,000, up to $6mil.
<mth`MAW> To be honest? I have no idea... It is the buil in in thinkpad R50
<sniff> ahh
<sniff> laptop
<mth`MAW> rigth
<sniff> thinkpad is ibm right?
<mth`MAW> right, it worked!
<mth`MAW> right
<mth`MAW> IBM
<Psi-Jack> hatake_kakashi: Gnoome? That some new form of doom? :)
<hatake_kakashi> Psi-Jack: lol
<Ryugi> does gnome have any development tools like kdevelop
<mth`MAW> It is soooo weired.
<sniff> well i heard that ibm comps work the best with linux
<mth`MAW> I too... Thats why a bought one...
<mth`MAW> AND it worked welll...
<mth`MAW> but right know just after an supsend to disk
<sniff> it was working?
<mth`MAW> yes!
<sniff> so after suspeding it is broken?
<Ryugi> i just installed ubuntu
<Ryugi> so i am going to use irc on ubuntu now
<mth`MAW> no
<mth`MAW> once again:
<mth`MAW> I had an working installation hoary -> breezy
<mth`MAW> worked fine for my
<sniff> uh-huh
<mth`MAW> BUT I have my exams this year, so I decided to work with an clean OS
<sniff> and now the audio works before hibernate?
<mth`MAW> I installed breezy on the laptop but have not touched /home
<mth`MAW> know I do not have sound
<mth`MAW> just in yakuakwe, I do get a "beep" via line-out
<mth`MAW> AND after an supsend to disk, I have normal sound
<sniff> is your comp model number: 182977M
<mth`MAW> ?!
<Ryugi> i am back in ubuntu
<mth`MAW> It says 1829 on the a
<mth`MAW> back
<mth`MAW> but not 77M
<sniff> you have Intel 810 for sound i think
<mth`MAW> could be ;)
<mth`MAW> I have no idea about hardware :(
<mth`MAW> sorry,
<mth`MAW> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Cyorxamp> I don't suppose theres a 'Ship-It' free cd's thing for Kubuntu is there?
<mth`MAW> lspci says thar
<mth`MAW> taht
<mth`MAW> that
<sniff> mth`MAW: well it just seems like an acpi problem
<sniff> mth`MAW: i been looking on the net but don't see any similar experience
<sniff> mth`MAW: but i did just read, the intel 810 is a bitch to get working
<mth`MAW> To be honest I think it has something to do with some config in my /home
<sniff> mth`MAW: wow, like what is wrong with it?
<mth`MAW> The thing is: amarok for ex. looks like it is playing, it I press the play button
<mth`MAW> But I just here no sound...
<mth`MAW> xmms, to
<sniff> ahhhh
<sniff> i think i'got the same
<mth`MAW> really?
<sniff> yeah
<sniff> on my sony
<mth`MAW> and?
<sniff> i dunno if it is the same
<mth`MAW> You did what?
<sniff> open up kmix
<mth`MAW> jep
<mth`MAW> ok
<sniff> so you can see all the channels
<mth`MAW> jep
<mth`MAW> all loud an on
<sniff> the third one along under the "output" needs to have a birght green dot
<sniff> my one is labelled front
<mth`MAW> master?
<sniff> er
<sniff> er
<mth`MAW> Everything IS loud an GREEN
<mth`MAW> so everything IS on
<mth`MAW> no mute
<sniff> is there one labelled headphones?
<mth`MAW> jep
<mth`MAW> on
<mth`MAW> an loud
<sniff> and one labelled front?
<mth`MAW> no
<mth`MAW> master
<mth`MAW> master mono
<mth`MAW> headphone
<mth`MAW> pcm
<mth`MAW> on the tab output
<sniff> mmm
<sniff> gay
<mth`MAW> he eh
<mth`MAW> you are german?
<sniff> i discovered with mine that i had to enable "front" and disable "headphones" and then play with the PCM level
<sniff> ha no i'm not!
<mth`MAW> k
<mth`MAW> sonds like that
<sniff> but mine is an intel chipset too
<sniff> you sure you got the mp3 plugins installed?
<mth`MAW> I disabled headphone nothing works
<sniff> (sorry)
<mth`MAW> lol
<mth`MAW> I am
<mth`MAW> ;)
<mth`MAW> No I havent... But after suspending it gets it its own ;)
<mth`MAW> weired eh?!
<sniff> mth`MAW: i been reading a lot on the net
<sniff> the only thing i can suggest is what you've already tried
<sniff> disable acpi in the kernel before booting
<sniff> or try switching to the oss mixer
<mth`MAW> Thats what I have done (exapt that acpi diabling)
<sniff> and also make sure correct libs are loaded for what you wanna play
<mth`MAW> They are!
<sniff> so just for the hell of it disable acpi
<mth`MAW> I have
<sniff> i know a laptop is gay without acpi
<mth`MAW> right now!
<mth`MAW> right now!
<mth`MAW> I have
<sniff> that means you can't hibernate right?
<mth`MAW> I guess
<mth`MAW> I try
<Ryugi> is there any application in gnome that is like kdevelop
<mth`MAW> weired
<mth`MAW> it suspended
<mth`MAW> with noacpi as kernel parameter
<sniff> what did you do to disable acpi?
<mth`MAW> GRUB - pressed "e" - seleceted kernerl line - pressed "e" - wrote noacpi at the end - pressed "b"
<sniff> mm
<sniff> yeah right
<mth`MAW> looks good or?
<sniff> damn it man i dunno
<sniff> i can't help
<mth`MAW> but thanks for your time....
<mth`MAW> :)
<sniff> Psi-Jack:   , hatake_kakashi  and   vge  have always been very helpful for me
<mth`MAW> I have to go buy some food....
<sniff> try asking them
<sniff> ok, welcome
<mth`MAW> Okay... I will after buying thanks a lot
<sniff> oh!
<mth`MAW> oh?
<sniff> Crimsun is the one to see about sound
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, finally got my gpg key added to the REVU, so now uploading lexmark printer driver packages for REVU. :D
<mth`MAW> btw: rigth know I have sound :)
<mth`MAW> after suspending
<sniff> because you suspended?
<mth`MAW> jep
<sniff> that's really weird
<sniff> i mean what is it that changes after suspending?
<mth`MAW> I do not know if it is "because" but it is after
<mth`MAW> I have NO Idea
<mth`MAW> NO No NO idea
<mth`MAW> .)
<sniff> by it's very definition the data in ram is written exactly as it is to hdd
<sniff> so nothing should really change
<mth`MAW> right
<mth`MAW> jep
<sniff> maybe there is some log or something to look @
<sniff> Psi-Jack: sorry
<sniff> at
<mth`MAW> so the prob is somewhere, we havent looked until now
<mth`MAW> :)
<sniff> a clean install?
<sniff> is  a long shot
<mth`MAW> Jep instead of /home
<mth`MAW> Everything is new but not /home
<sniff> you are german aren;t you
<sniff> j=y
<mth`MAW> jeppa
<mth`MAW> :)
<mth`MAW> yeppa
<mth`MAW> Soory ;)
<sniff> hehe
<sniff> is it true that linux is more popular that windows in germany?
<mth`MAW> LOL
<mth`MAW> no
<mth`MAW> Where are they telleing that?
<mth`MAW> telling
<sniff> what about that SuSe is a very popular alternative?
<sniff> some crap i read on the net
<sniff> that suse, is desktop choice
<mth`MAW> yeah, but not that popular than windows
<sniff> mmm
<morrow> suse is just more popular than redhat :)
<sniff> fine that's all my questions!
<morrow> but overall its still a normal windows world in Germany
<kwewu14> how do i use kubuntu dapper?
<sniff> kwe
<mth`MAW> not everywhere morrow
<mth`MAW> munich forexaple
<sniff> kwewu14: change your souces.list to have dapper writtien instead of brezzy
<morrow> munich tries but can't get to results
<mth`MAW> but they wanna
<kwewu14> sniff: that didn't work for kde 3.5.1
<sniff> i did a dapper upgrade
<mth`MAW> that is a sign ;)
<Psi-Jack> kwewu14: Be aware, Dapper is still beta. It's not considered stable.
<morrow> mth`MAW: other cities already did a total switch to linux
<kwewu14> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<kwewu14> Psi-Jack: i don't care
<sniff> i did the dapper upgrade
<kwewu14> :P
<morrow> but they don't go crieing to heise.de :)
<sniff> and then wiped my computer :(
<mth`MAW> :)
<mth`MAW> so ...
<mth`MAW> I have to go buy some food ....
<kwewu14> i changed breezy in that line to dapper and nothing was found.
<mth`MAW> see you later
<kwewu14> i don't see anything on the wiki either
* mth`MAW Ist mal weg: Einkaufen.
<sniff> tcheuss
<sniff> or seomtheing
<mth`MAW> Tsch
<mth`MAW> :)
<sniff> :)
<morrow> "ade" where i live:)
<sniff> great stuff
<Psi-Jack> Coolbeans. All my lexmark submissions for Dapper are uploaded and ready for REVU.
<morrow> Psi-Jack: lexmark?
<morrow> E232? :)
<Psi-Jack> Lexmark printer drivers for the Z-series.
<morrow> damn... :)
<Psi-Jack> You have an E232?
<JLiquorish> hi, is there anyway to have KDE and GNOME installed but without KDE apps in GNOME menus and vice versa?
<morrow> recently bought the E232n with networkprinting device
<morrow> works with the pcl6 and pxlmono, but not for big printouts like fotos
<Psi-Jack> morrow: Is it supported in Linux or do you know?
<kwewu14> dist-upgrade to dapper wants to remove all of my kde stuff
<morrow> Psi-Jack: they even have a tux on their cover.. but they supply a commercial java based driver
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<morrow> the network printing server has a lpd port, which accepts pcl6
<Psi-Jack> http://www.lexmark.com/uncomplicate/product/home/36/0,7044,239544855_240294668_279729188_en_0_6,00.html
<sniff> Psi-Jack: could you paste your gpg signatur here please
<sniff> ?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Umm..
<sniff> i wanna see how long it is
<morrow> Psi-Jack: yes thats the printer...
<Psi-Jack> Like.. No? :)
<sniff> why not?
<morrow> it even tells me it has PS support :)
<sniff> is it insecure to do so?
<Psi-Jack> morrow: Do they have like a download for the linux driver?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Because that would be extreme flooding?
<sniff> please email me or pastebin, would  much appreciate it
<sniff> because my signature is a SHA1 hash and is really short
<Psi-Jack> morrow: It's got PS support?
<sniff> maybe yours is the same
<inf3rno> hi all, how goes it? quick question hopefully. am new to ubuntu (using Kubuntu), and am trying to install the ati.com drivers by following the faq at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI -- i'm down to
<Psi-Jack> sniff: I added my picture to my key. heh
<kwewu14> Psi-Jack: are you using dapper with kubuntu?
<morrow> Psi-Jack: it claims to have but did not work yet...
<vge> ati is never short imho
<JLiquorish> is there anyway to have KDE and GNOME installed but without KDE apps in GNOME menus and vice versa?
<inf3rno> doing 'sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel' but i'm getting a message that the kernel headers aren't loaded -- any thoughts on what i'm missing? =/
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Emailed.
<morrow> http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=15:1:0:448:0:0&searchLang=en&os_group=Debian%20GNU&target=
<morrow> there"s the debian driver...
<Psi-Jack> kwewu14: No
<sniff> Psi-Jack: wow cheers
<Psi-Jack> morrow: Hmmm. Wow, Lexmark actually providing debianized drivers? Sheeeiit.
<Psi-Jack> Piss-poorly done, though, I bet.
<morrow> Psi-Jack: but still its only a java
<Psi-Jack> Yick..
<morrow> not a ppd or something usefull for servers
<Psi-Jack> morrow: So they basically don't have a cups driver?
<morrow> Psi-Jack: this driver somehow integrates into cups
<sniff> Psi-Jack: ah similar
<Psi-Jack> trappist: Was it you that I was going to help with some glitches to fix them.
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<sniff> how long must a train spamassassin for before it will auto-filter?
<Psi-Jack> sniff: Possibly years. ;)
<sniff> hmmm
<sniff> why so bad
<sniff> thunderbird was amazing
<JLiquorish> is there anyway to have KDE and GNOME installed but without KDE apps in GNOME menus and vice versa?
<Psi-Jack> But that's if you live in a deep dark cave, and get one email per month, if even that many.
<sniff> spamassassin marks a message as being 90% probably spam, but still leaves it in my inbox
<Psi-Jack> Man alive,
<Psi-Jack> Using SpamAssassin with kmail is slow. heh
<sniff> so how come
<sniff> i have loads of people in Kontact, but they don't appear in select recipients in kmail
<sniff> what is this all about?
<Psi-Jack> Well, using bogofilter, it was really fast, setting what was spam, and what was not. Once I added SA to the blend, it got really slow marking good/bad emails.
<sniff> Psi-Jack: i will try this, but at the moment i'm satisfied with the performance
<inf3rno> Does anyone have any idea as to why my fonts in Kubuntu would have globally increased a size or two during an ATI driver install? I didn't change any font settings, but everything looks bigger... and ugly. =( Any thoughts?
<inf3rno> hmm, would someone mind just sending me the default kubuntu font sizes under system-settings>fonts and i'll reset them?
<sniff> i think it's 11 dejavu
<danimo> did anyone try to run xgl off dapper?
<HelpMe> hi
<HelpMe> whove i can instal kde on ubuntu ?
<HelpMe> anobady here
<HelpMe> ?
<danimo> HelpMe: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#installfromubuntu
<JLiquorish> can anyone help with my problem of trying to install /home on its own partition
<HelpMe> it didn`t work
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get install kuubuntu-desktop
<HelpMe> Reading package lists... Done
<HelpMe> Building dependency tree... Done
<HelpMe> E: Couldn't find package kuubuntu-desktop
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~#
<zyth> kubuntu
<zyth> not kuubuntu
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<HelpMe> Reading package lists... Done
<HelpMe> Building dependency tree... Done
<HelpMe> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<HelpMe> zyth,  ?
<Hype> HelpMe: have you added universe and multiverse to you apt sources ?
<HelpMe> hype
<HelpMe> no i just wanna to instal kde ?
<HelpMe> whove i can do that
<HelpMe> i read on site
<HelpMe> but it didn`t work
<Hype> and you are using ubuntu, right ?
<HelpMe> hype yes
<Hype> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hype> and add universe multiverse
<Hype> like:
<HelpMe> can u give comand to comand for me
<Hype> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Hype> deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<HelpMe> pleasye hype ?
<Hype> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hype> but replace dapper with breezy
<HelpMe> oke
<HelpMe> i do that then ?
<Hype> then you do a "apt-get update"
<Hype> and a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~# sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<HelpMe> (gedit:9839): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<HelpMe> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<HelpMe> hype ?
<Hype> hm..
<Hype> aha, you are already root
<Hype> skip the "sudo"
<HelpMe> oki hype then
<HelpMe> what to do ?
<HelpMe> i see source.list
<HelpMe> ?
<HelpMe> to del #
<HelpMe> to get update
<HelpMe> ?
<Hype> find the lines that looks like the one I pasted
<HelpMe> hype oke w8
<Hype> look for:
<Hype> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Hype> ## repository.
<HelpMe> Hype,  i found
<HelpMe> then
<HelpMe> ?
<HelpMe> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<HelpMe> ## repository.
<HelpMe> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<HelpMe> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<HelpMe> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<HelpMe> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<HelpMe> ## team.
<HelpMe> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<HelpMe> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<Hype> delete the "#" in front of the deb and deb-src
<Hype> and add "multiverse" after universe
<HelpMe> i del # whre to add multiverse
<HelpMe> ?
<Hype> at the end of the line
<HelpMe> i now
<HelpMe> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<HelpMe>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<HelpMe> this
<HelpMe> ?
<Hype> looks fine
<HelpMe> then
<HelpMe> ?
<Hype> save it
<Hype> do apt-get update
<HelpMe> then Hype
<HelpMe> ?
<Hype> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hype> and then wait :)
<HelpMe> oki i donwload steel it
<HelpMe> hype txn !
<Hype> np
<HelpMe> very thanks man
<HelpMe> Hype,  where you from ?
<Hype> sweden
<HelpMe> oki
<HelpMe> Hype,  do you here /
<Hype> mm
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<HelpMe> Reading package lists... Done
<HelpMe> Building dependency tree... Done
<HelpMe> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~#
<HelpMe> or that
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~# apt-get update
<HelpMe> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg [189B] 
<HelpMe> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release [30.9kB] 
<HelpMe> Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages [2304kB] 
<HelpMe> Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages [91.6kB] 
<HelpMe> Get:5 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Sources [915kB] 
<HelpMe> Get:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Sources [46.9kB] 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<HelpMe> Fetched 3388kB in 7m34s (7458B/s)
<Hobbsee> do not paste!
<HelpMe> Reading package lists... Done
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~# apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<HelpMe> Reading package lists... Done
<HelpMe> Building dependency tree... Done
<HelpMe> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~#
* HelpMe was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (So long, and thanks for all the fish!  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html)
<Hobbsee> HelpMe: DO NOT PASTE!
<Hobbsee> see the topic!
<HelpMe> Hobbsee,  oki soryy
<HelpMe> Hype,  ?
<Hobbsee> paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<HelpMe> agrh
<HelpMe> Hobbsee,  what to do ?
<Hobbsee> paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<Hobbsee> use kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list in a console, then copy the contents of the file, and paste it into the pastebin
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<HelpMe> Hobbsee,  can u say to me comand to comand
<HelpMe> ?
<Hobbsee> i just did
<Hobbsee> use kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list in a console, then copy the contents of the file, and paste it into the pastebin
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~#  kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<HelpMe> bash: kdesu: command not found
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~#
<danimo> did anyone try building Xglx packages from freedesktop.org CVS?
<HelpMe> Hobbsee,  /
<danimo> (for dapper)
<HelpMe> see
<Hobbsee> why are you logged in as root?
<HelpMe> Hobbsee,  yeah
<Hobbsee> why are you, not are you :P
<HelpMe> :))
<HelpMe> Hobbsee,  what to do ?
<Hobbsee> kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> then copy the contents of the file, and paste it into the pastebin
<Hobbsee> then give the link of the pastebin
<HelpMe> kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> into a console
<HelpMe> kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> *konsole
<HelpMe> i knew
<HelpMe> bas comand
<HelpMe> root@ubuntu:~# kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<HelpMe> bash: kwrite: command not found
<Hobbsee> kate /etc/apt/sources.list then
<HelpMe> bas comand kate
<bestadvocate> hello,  anyone know how to activate crossfading in amorok?
<Hobbsee> bestadvocate: um, by using the xine engine instead of gstreamer, IIRC
<bestadvocate> thanks hobbsee
<bestadvocate> hobbsee: how do I install the mp3 codec for xine?
* robotgeek hides from Hobbsee's opness
<robotgeek> bestadvocate, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> doesnt look i'll have to use it again, fortunately
* jpatrick wonders why he isn't an op :P
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ask Riddell that one...
<jpatrick> hence the :P
* robotgeek curses inclement weather, my flight got cancelled. boo hoo
<tsdgeos> jpatrick: you where kubuntu-es admin?
<jpatrick> tsdgeos: yes I am
<tsdgeos> you know it's dead?
<tsdgeos> the webpage i mean
<jpatrick> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> does anyone what's the name of the callgrind package?
<tsdgeos> jpatrick: ok ;-)
<jpatrick> tsdgeos: I'm trying to get it back, yes
<Hobbsee> tsdgeos: valgrind-callgrind?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> does that package work for you?
<tsdgeos> i get that message that says "some package is referencing here but i could not find it"
<tsdgeos> maybe it's not available for amd64?
<jpatrick> should be...
<tsdgeos> it's not :D
<tsdgeos> maybe i need breezy-backports ?
<jpatrick> !info valgrind-callgrind
<ubotu> valgrind-callgrind: (call-graph skin for valgrind), section universe/devel, is extra. Version: 0.9.11-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 107 kB, Installed size: 408 kB
<massimo> http://s1.bitefight.it/c.php?uid=18512
<massimo> it is a web-based-game
<tsdgeos> jpatrick: and that means?
<_notech> hi
<massimo> hi notech
<_notech> massimo ita?
<massimo> yes
<_notech> pvt perf
<massimo> azzo
<_notech> nn va..
<massimo> nn vanno, devo registrare il nick...
<massimo> entra in
<_notech> vabbeh,ho un problema,qlcke mese fa ho configurato linux
<buz> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<massimo> #ita-prova
<_notech> asp
<_notech> stiamo qua?
<massimo> bh
<buz> is there any kopete update to fix it after the recent icq breakage?
<buz> i can't talk to miranda users anymore...
<buz> gaim works
<tsdgeos> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/valgrind-callgrind is only for i386 :-/
<massimo> se vieni su ita prova(l'ho creato ora) possiamo parlare come in pvt
<_notech> ok
<_b> !safari
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _b
<jpatrick> Tm_T: red alert
<brosioz> anyone have xgl on dapper ?
<robotgeek> brosioz: try #ubuntu-xgl
<_b> Is there an equalent "all seeing eye" for linux plattform ?
<brosioz> robotgeek: thx
<massimo> there is an italian channel for help?
<jpatrick> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_notech> Hi! some time ago i have changed the boot of my Kubuntu to Console mode..now i want to revert back,but don't remeber anymore how to,could someone help me please?
<_notech> any?
<_notech> bump  :)
<Tm_T> jpatrick: what?
<MetaMorfoziS> is kubuntu handles pcmcia?
<Hobbsee> presumably you have to change the settings in init.d somehow....if you can use sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart to restart kdm...
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: sure
<notech> hi,any help?
<LeeJunFan> notech: you mean it doesn't start the graphical login?
<notech> no,it starts after i write sudo startx
<notech> but i want to set back like it was default..auto-starts kde
<notech> don't remeber how to..
<LeeJunFan> notech: did you delete /etc/rc2.d/S21kdm?
<notech> probably not..
<notech> wait..
<LeeJunFan> notech: ls /etc/rc2.d/*kdm and see if there's anything there.
<_b> u look in grub.conf i think
<notech> there is and there are many things in..
<_b> i was wrong ..
<notech> do i need to paste it?
<LeeJunFan> notech: no, as long as kdm is in there.
<notech> i remeber i have modified a file..but now dont remeber what it was
<LeeJunFan> notech: what is the contents of /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<LeeJunFan> notech: should be /usr/bin/kdm
<notech> #/usr/bin/kdm
<notech> ahaaaa
<Ryugi> i have tried ubuntu and it is pretty good
<notech> :))))
<notech> this was the file!
<Ryugi> i feel i will try kubuntu next
<LeeJunFan> notech: yeah, remove the #
<notech> Thank you !!!! :)
<LeeJunFan> notech: you're welcome.
<notech> see u!
<LeeJunFan> Ryugi: no need to re-install for that.
<Ryugi> ok
<Ryugi> what do i then
<LeeJunFan> Ryugi: just install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu. and change /etc/X11/default-display-manager so it has /usr/bin/kdm
<LeeJunFan> Ryugi: kubuntu and ubuntu are exactly the same thing except ubuntu has gnome by default, kubuntu has kde by default.
<Ryugi> i want to build apps but ajunta says automake is missing
<_mindspin> !make
<ubotu> _mindspin: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ryugi> i see 5 versions of automake
<_mindspin> !kernel
<Ryugi> which one should i get
<LeeJunFan> Ryugi: install build-essential
<_mindspin> yep
<_mindspin> !kernel
<_mindspin> !kernel-sources
<ubotu> _mindspin: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mindspin> aargh
<_mindspin> !build-essentials
<ubotu> _mindspin: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mindspin> !build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential is, like, a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<_mindspin> !gcc
<ubotu> well, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Ryugi> automake is not in build-essentials
<_mindspin> sudo apt-get install make/automake
<jpatrick> Tm_T: @*.it
<LeeJunFan> Ryugi: you can install both automakes if you wish. The default automake is normally good enough.
<Ryugi> ok
<iroberti> Hi. I have a problem. I Install Wine in Kubuntu dapper and when I try to start Wine, it reply "Killed". Someone has a solution? Thx
<gigi> http://s1.bitefight.it/c.php?uid=18512
<stjepan> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu? just kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop??
<jpatrick> one uses KDE the other GNOME
<stjepan> btw what do you think of linus tovalds' "kde vs gnome" ?
<stjepan> jpatrick: I installed kubuntu. If I install ubuntu-desktop and remove kubuntu-desktop, I will get ubuntu?
<jpatrick> yes
<stjepan> good
<jpatrick> but you'll have to remove the KDE packages
<stjepan> why?
<stjepan> cant I just leave them?
<jpatrick> kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<stjepan> I know
<stjepan> so I will have to manualy remove all kde pkgs?
<stjepan> doesnt apt remove dependencies of a metapkg?
* jpatrick won't bother
<Hobbsee> yes, remove libqt3-mt and that'll remove every kde package
<jpatrick> yeah that^^
<Hobbsee> stjepan: no, aptitude does, if you install it with aptitude in the first place
<sniff> oh god
<stjepan> good
<stjepan> tnx
<sniff> Hobbsee:  this is what i did a few days  ago byaccident!
<sniff> i destroyed my system
<jpatrick> ha
<Hobbsee> LOL oops!
<sniff> Hobbsee: spent the next 3 hours reinstalling
<Hobbsee> why not just install kubuntu-desktop again?
<sniff> Hobbsee: i did reinstall
<Hobbsee> mmm
<sniff> Hobbsee: but my comp was really slow after that
<stjepan> sniff: that just windows users do :P
<sniff> Hobbsee: something went amiss
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<sniff> Hobbsee: was just easier to reformat /
<Hobbsee> true
<stjepan> btw, how to remove synchronizing clock at boot??
<sniff> bloody hell
<LiGhTeNiN> Hey, Can someone help me to get my net working under kubuntu?
<sniff> Hobbsee: i wish it would warn me i was about to nuke my system!
<sniff> LiGhTeNiN: what's wrong withit?
<sniff> LiGhTeNiN: i mean what net isit?
<LiGhTeNiN> I got a router, an adsl connection
<Hobbsee> sniff: it didnt?  it should have showed a lot of stuff being removed!
<sniff> it did! but then it was too late when i saw all the kde apps scrolling by saying they'd been successfuly removed!
<LiGhTeNiN> Under knoppix i just entered the ip, default gateway subnet and stuff and it automatically executed an ifconfig command
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<MetaMorfoziS> help me!! attention!!! i'm lame!! and i'm apt-get remove-d the python and its removed ~400 kde- apps and x and kdm and aaaaaa
<sniff> LiGhTeNiN: u on dsl?
<LiGhTeNiN> Yes
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me to restore its
<sniff> LiGhTeNiN: open a terminal
<sniff> LiGhTeNiN: pppoeconf
<LiGhTeNiN> sniff: no..
<LiGhTeNiN> I got a router
<sniff> MetaMorfoziS: good luck/1 my advice is reinsatll
<stjepan> MetaMorfoziS: just install kubuntu-desktop, it should install x and kdm and kde apps
<sniff> LiGhTeNiN: ah
<stjepan> MetaMorfoziS: and python too
<LiGhTeNiN> Read what I said
<MetaMorfoziS> but apt-get said:
<MetaMorfoziS> eta@metagepe:~/Desktop/progz$ sudo apt-get -f install
<MetaMorfoziS> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<stjepan> MetaMorfoziS: no dont reinstall kubuntu
<sniff> LiGhTeNiN: fine
<stjepan> MetaMorfoziS: then run dpkg --configure -a
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please helpme:)
<MetaMorfoziS> so what i do?
<stjepan> MetaMorfoziS: try to find log of apt to find out what packages did it remove
<MetaMorfoziS> in var/log
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not found
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm
<MetaMorfoziS> dpkg --configure -a
<MetaMorfoziS> not said anything
<MetaMorfoziS> it's good not?
<MetaMorfoziS> before at his5 minutes it said sg..
<stjepan> MetaMorfoziS: less /var/log/aptitude
<stjepan> MetaMorfoziS: or less /var/log/dpkg.log
<MetaMorfoziS> uhu:)
<MetaMorfoziS> at the end of aptitude
<MetaMorfoziS> it isn't that i'm seedi int adept
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<MetaMorfoziS> adept asks me during the remove: "Do you want to stop kdm?"
<MetaMorfoziS> fukk...
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<MetaMorfoziS> so i'm only need python and kde-dekstop?
* mth`MAW ist wieder da!.
<GTX> How do I print my screen in kde?
<GTX> :S
<jpatrick> GTX: ksnapshot
<jpatrick> GTX: Ctrl+Print Scrn
<jpatrick> GTX: Alt+Print Scrn
<jpatrick> :)
<GTX> jpatrick,
<GTX> does nothing
<jpatrick> :/
<GTX>  ksnapshot in command line works
<MetaMorfoziS> it said kde-desktop package not found
<GTX> jpatrick, how do I bind it
<GTX> so just print screen works
<jpatrick> GTX: you should get an image
<GTX> explain?
<jpatrick> run ksnapshot and it will appear with a screenshot
<GTX> when I click print screen
<GTX> nothing happens
<GTX> indeed.
<MetaMorfoziS> shit, my ubuntu is going to die, gtx biggest problem is screenshot
<GTX> but I want it so i can just press a button
<MetaMorfoziS> fuck
<GTX> MetaMorfoziS, ?
<jpatrick> GTX: Ctrl+Print Screen
<MetaMorfoziS> GTX? GO TO UNLOCK PANELS, RIGHTCLICK MENU EDITOR
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: eh?
<MetaMorfoziS> AND GO TO THE IMAGING  -> KSNAPSHOT AND BINDIT TO SCREENSHOT BUTON
<GTX> unlock pannels?
<MetaMorfoziS> AND /quit
<GTX> wheres this
<MetaMorfoziS> at kicker!
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: right.......
<GTX> if your not going to speak proper to me
<GTX> go back to hungary
<GTX> where you came from
<GTX> thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> kurva anyd
<MetaMorfoziS> neszebazdmeg magyarul
<MetaMorfoziS> gtx, fuxk you
<MetaMorfoziS> thanks.
<MetaMorfoziS> nobody helps me about system restore
<MetaMorfoziS> but for you creating screenshot is yes.
<GTX> doesnt mean you should take it out on me?
<MetaMorfoziS> its quiet good.
<rosemary> MetaMorfoziS: you might want to be careful about your language
<jpatrick> MetaMorfoziS: install kubuntu-desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not found
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm wroted ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> my sources .list is the old
<GTX> MetaMorfoziS, I cant find
<jpatrick> !sourcces
<ubotu> jpatrick: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GTX> what you said
<MetaMorfoziS> and the full list
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<MetaMorfoziS> yes ^^ is
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm edited it after install
<GTX> GO TO UNLOCK PANELS, RIGHTCLICK MENU EDITOR
<GTX> Where is this?
<MetaMorfoziS> shut up.
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm a lil bit frustrated
<GTX> Dont take it out on me please..
<GTX> Its only a computer
<GTX> get a life
<MetaMorfoziS> gtx, go to your garden, and leave me.
<GTX> Dont have a garden?
<MetaMorfoziS> come for my garden.
<kwewu14> how do i get kdm to load on boot?
<GTX> no because its blown up..
<rosemary> hey guys - cool it heh
<jpatrick> or I'm have to take control
<MetaMorfoziS> so
<MetaMorfoziS> kde-desktop not found
<jpatrick> it;s kubuntu-desktop
<GTX> rosemary, do you know where I can bind screenshot command to printscreen
<kwewu14> MetaMorfoziS: its kde or kubuntu-desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> hoh
<rosemary> GTX no sorry
<GTX> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> kubuntu-desktop not installed:)
<MetaMorfoziS> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm under the graphical screen...
<rosemary> GTX - have you tried the forums?
<MetaMorfoziS> so.
<MetaMorfoziS> gtx
<jpatrick> GTX: press Alt+Print Screen then Ctrl-V it into an image program
<GTX> not yet
<MetaMorfoziS> if your kicker isn't locked
<MetaMorfoziS> you haven't unlockpanels
<MetaMorfoziS> so go to kde-button
<MetaMorfoziS> at your kicker
<GTX> jpatrick, I just want it so when I press print screen it opens that kprintscreen dialog thingy
<MetaMorfoziS> and rightclick.
<MetaMorfoziS> get the menu editor
<MetaMorfoziS> and find out ksnapshot
<jpatrick> GTX: ah right then configure hotkeys at System Settings
<MetaMorfoziS> at the ksnapshot element you can set a bind key
<GTX> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, the hotkes @ system setup is equal...
<MetaMorfoziS> is the same:)
<GTX> I cant find it :(
<GTX> I've even done a search for it in the control center
* GTX installs it
<MetaMorfoziS> you have it
<MetaMorfoziS> if you not removed it for example with python:DDD
<GTX> I cant see it :(
<GTX> where is it exactly
<MetaMorfoziS> yo need to add it your kde menu
<GTX> how?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm spoked about a menu editor
<MetaMorfoziS> or
<jpatrick> GTX: alt-f2: kcontrol
<MetaMorfoziS> you can tipe kcontrol to the terminal
<MetaMorfoziS> y
<GTX> ok im in there
<MetaMorfoziS> alt-f2?
<MetaMorfoziS> oh yes.. lol:)
<GTX> What I do now im in there
<MetaMorfoziS> have i'm a little chance to my ubuntu starts again after installed kubuntu-desktop?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i check it?
<GTX> jpatrick, what now ?
<jpatrick> GTX: go to the hotkeys part
<GTX> There isnt a hotkeys part
<GTX> :S
<kwewu14> how do i get kdm to load on boot?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i check, what packages i haven't which needs kubuntu to start up?
<GTX> jpatrick, There is no hotkeys part mate :/
<jpatrick> odd
<GTX> Aprrerance, Desktop, Internet+network, KDE, Periphels, Power Control, Pregional, Securty, Sound, System Administration
<GTX> Thats it
<GTX> Just to let you know I was on ubunutu but installed kubuntu-desktop
<GTX> dont know if this makes any difference
<GTX> any ideas jpatrick ?
<jpatrick> no, if it's missing.....
<GTX> I installed it but its still not there
<rosemary> GTX are you on broadband?
<GTX> Leased line 40mbit
<GTX> charlie@host-82-136-48-134:~$ hotkeys
<GTX> hotkeys: You must set the keyboard type, use hotkeys -t <type> to set it.
<GTX> I got that jpatrick
<jpatrick> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> thank you for all people who helps me, and GTX to annyo me.
<MetaMorfoziS> annoying
<GTX> lol..
<rosemary> GTX would you lose much of ?home if you downloaded kubuntu and intsalled
<GTX> yes rosemary
<GTX> isnt kubuntu just ubuntu and
<GTX> kubuntu desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> baaah
<rosemary> GTX okay - I'm too new :-)
<GTX> ;p
<MetaMorfoziS> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde:D
<MetaMorfoziS> so you  have kubuntu, i think.
<GTX> jpatrick, I type hotkeys -t msnet
<GTX> and it boots up but then
<GTX> closes
<GTX> :/
<jpatrick> :\
<GTX> shouldnt printscreen button work by default?
<GTX> jpatrick, another thing, in KDE how do I make it so everytime I go onto a new desktop
<GTX> ie desktop 3, it has a different set of things
<GTX> atm if i open something up in desktop 1
<GTX> I can still see the application in desktop 3
<GTX> in the taskbar etc
<jpatrick> GTX: configure taskbar-> Taskbar
<GTX> thanks :)
<GTX> jpatrick, i found the keyboard shortcut thing
<GTX> it still dont work
<GTX> :(
<GTX> and its set to printscreen
<jpatrick> command: 'ksnapshot' ?
<GTX> indeed
<jpatrick> :/
<kenroy_> hello
<kenroy_> how do i setup swat after installing it
<GTX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57707&highlight=printscreen+work
<GTX> look there jpatrick  :/
<kenroy_> i have installed swat (samba web frontend)
<kenroy_> but i don't know how to start it
<kenroy_> on ubuntu
<jpatrick> kenroy_: you go to http://localhost:$somenumber
<jpatrick> I can't remember which one
<jpatrick> GTX: I'm going
<kenroy_> i believe it is 901
<kenroy_> but i am not connecting
<kenroy_> how do i restat the inetd server in ubuntu
<_uma> hi everybody
<_uma> I've run fetchmail on kubuntu breezy but I have no idea of where mail actually is
<_uma> any hints?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _uma: /var/mail?
<_uma> Kamping_Kaiser: mutt shows both /var/mail/uma and /var/spool/mail/uma as empty :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> _uma: oh :/ (/var/spool/mail is a symlink)
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. is it in your home dir? maildir/mbox/something else?
<_uma> nope
<_uma> : /var/mail/uma does't even exist
<Kamping_Kaiser> cant realy help much. never got into fetch mail
<thompa> is there some way to burn apt-get updates to cd?
<thompa> hello
* mth`MAW Ist mal weg: Lecker Waffeln machen
<_jerome> Bonjour tout le monde
<_jerome> je suis un nouvel utilisateur de kubuntu (ancien dbianeux), je voudrai savoir comment modifier mon sources.list pour une version AMD64
<_mindspin> !f
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<_mindspin> !french
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<jpatrick> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<_mindspin> hanx jpatrick
<ryanakca> if I install GIMP 2.2.9 from here: http://packages.debian.org/testing/graphics/gimp  will it still work on Kubuntu Breezy with KDE 3.5.1 even though it package is made for Debian?
<_mindspin> you'll have to check it
<_uma>  /j #mutt
<bluechecka> hi, habe folgendes prob:
<bluechecka> &q=kubuntu+root+logins+are+not+allowed&btnG=Suche&meta=lr%3Dlang_de
<bluechecka> kubuntu root logins are not allowed sagt er mir, wenn ich mich versuche als root anzumelden wieso?
<jpatrick> bluechecka: root is disabled by default
<bluechecka> wie root is disabled by default?
<jpatrick> security reasons
<bluechecka> in kuser hab ich den freigeschaltet,...
<jpatrick> use 'sudo'
<jpatrick> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<EightiesK> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<EightiesK> :-p
<bluechecka> englisch is nicht so leicht :(
<jpatrick> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<bluechecka> thx
<notech> hi,how do i upgrade to kde 3.5? (i have kubuntu 5.10 with kde 3.4.3)
<notech> i have read and done all described in http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<notech> then sudo apt-get update
<notech> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<notech> but it has ugraded only 19 files.. and i am still on kde 3.4.3
<notech> anyone?
<gamma> you're positive you added it to your sources list?
<notech> yes!!
<gamma> oho
<gamma> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<notech> :)
<notech> ok
<gamma> upgrade holds back packages that have new dependencies
<notech> hmm that's ok
<gamma> dist-upgrade gets the whole boat
<notech> thank you
<notech> cross the fingers for me.. :)
<gamma> kde-3.5 is a huge improvement over 3.4.3 in my opinion
<notech> let's hope
<notech> downloading
<notech> Errors were encountered while processing:
<notech> var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs4c2_4%3a3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb: No such file or directory
<notech> root@NoTech:~# E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<notech> why?
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gamma> yea try typing the command in again
<notech> sudo apt-get -f install
<notech> but efter some files again error
<notech> /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs4c2_4%3a3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb
<notech> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<notech> what do i supposed to do now?
<notech> restart kde and retry? or maybe it will not start kde anymore!?
<gamma> i don't know the apt-get commands very well.. you can try adept
<notech> half files are installed now
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install -f
<notech> i do
<notech> always error
<hyperactivecrond> morning all in EST
<as_284> hello
<notech> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs4c2_4%3a3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<notech>  failed in buffer_write(fd) (9, ret=-1): backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/libkdeprint.so.4.2.0': No space left on device
<notech> ??????
<as_284> does anyone know how to disabled  the pad in a notebook?
<gamma> notech: are you out of space?
<notech> how do i??
<gamma> df -h
<notech> yess
<notech> !!!
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, notech
<notech> its strange
<gamma> so either buy a new drive, delete some stuff.. or i dunno :P
<notech> :)
<alfabit> how i can use 4 channel sound?
<notech> quick question: when i delete a file,it says move to trash,where do i clean the trrash then?
<_b> trash is on desktop
<notech> i dont have
<_b> as in windows
<as_284> does anyone know how to disabled  the pad in a notebook?
<gamma> click the computer icon on the task bar and choose trash
<hyperactivecrond> notech: klik the blue trash can on the left of the clock
<tsdgeos> notech: don't you have it besides the clock either?
<notech> ok added to taskbar
<notech> thanx
* hyperactivecrond wishes ebuntu was ready...
<hyperactivecrond> is there an enlightenment 17 deb?
<hyperactivecrond> for ubuntu
<dragonkh> hello any networking people in here?
<dragonkh> how do I set up my internet access without NAT ?
<boha> hello!!
<boha> anyone here?
<boha> hello!!
<dragonkh> hi
<Lausi> hallo
<boha> plz look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8443
<boha> i get this on my screen when i boot live cd
<boha> what schuld i do?
<boha> any suggestions?
<Cainus> hey...anyone know how to install azureus using apt-get? I was following a tutorial, but I keep getting errors...
<Pupeno> is it possible to download all updates of kubuntu to burn it to a CD for someone who has slow access to internet ?
<jpatrick> Pupeno:
<jpatrick> yes
<Pupeno> jpatrick: how ?
<jpatrick> Pupeno: check in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Pupeno> jpatrick: I clean it up regularly.
<jpatrick> ok, => problem
<zyth> for some reason my cdroms/dvds arent automoutning anymore.. anyone know how I can fix that?
<vge> check your fstab
<zyth> hmm nothing in there for my cdrom
<zyth> just /dev/hdc
* mth`MAW ist wieder da!.
<mth`MAW> zyth: try lofs | grep cd
<mth`MAW> it shows you which processes ar blocking the umount
<zyth> k
<zyth> oh, I can MANUALLY mount / unmount
<zyth> but when I installed last night it'd automatically do it
<mth`MAW> and btw it is lsof
<zyth> ran the updater, and it's broken now
<mth`MAW> mhm
<zyth> well if  I can't fix this I'll have to format, damnit
* zyth sighs
<boha> plz look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8443
<boha> i get this on my screen when i boot live cd
<boha> what shuld i do?
<weedar> Anyone here that uses saxon to converrt docbook xml to xhtml? :)
<jpatrick> boha: what's wrong?
<LiGhTeNiN> I managed to mess up my hosts file, how should it look by default?
<mnoir> what does it look like now?
<LiGhTeNiN> oh, I already got some help
<LiGhTeNiN> but thanks anyway
<mnoir> k :)
<kwewu14> what package contains the xorg docs?
<luisito> how do I uninstall a software that I installed compiling it.?
<jshadow> do a make uninstall in the source dir
<luisito> thanks jshadow
<jshadow> no prob
<ganymed_> hallo
<jshadow> Hello ganymed
<pinotree> hello
<pinotree> how can i make kdesu work on breezy?
<fowler> does does anyone know how to change KDE's behaviour to Double-click?
<fowler> exit
<LeeJunFan> What's the kde video editor? not kdenlive. I know there's one in the repos somewhere.
<LeeJunFan> kino - found it. :)
<LeeJunFan> not exactly kde video edit, but owell.
<mah> DK: hi
<mah> naaa
<DK> hi
<mah> DK: /join #rtfg
<DK> bis du es
<mah> Ja, bin ich ;)
<DK> #rtfg
<mah> DK: click
<mah> cya
<tilo> Any KDevelop Gurus in here?
<tilo> I have no idea how to get Codeautocompleation
<tilo> to work
<ziza> join #kdevelop
<pinotree> tilo: --> #kdevelop i guess
<tilo> ok
<tid-wave> is there some program for converting between audio formats ?
<pinotree> sorry for posting again... how can i make kdesu work on breezy?
<Ex-Cyber> tid-wave: sox converts among the various "raw" audio formats, for transcoding you'd need something more heavyweight and I don't know what to suggest
<tid-wave> hmm
<ziza> what's the easiest way to copy a file inside a tar archive into a folder which needs root access? note that the tar archive lies in my home directory. i want to know to do that in Konqui and console, can somebody enlighten me, please?
<ziza> *to know _how_ to do that
<vge> ziza: untar with gui tools then "sudo cp filename location?
<ziza> ok, so there's no way to do that without un-taring?
<vge> that i dont know
<pinotree> ziza: kde has a zip protcol...
<ziza> Konqueror in particular allows to open archives in the same manner as a normal folder
<pinotree> yep
<ziza> and i can copy files from there to any location which doesn't require root access
<pinotree> ziza: execute konqueror as a root, and then drag and drop for that archive to the root konqueror
<ziza> hm, yeah that seems logical but a little awkward
<pinotree> nah
<ziza> Konqui should prompt me for a password if i want to execute privileged operations
<yobrobo> What Repositiory do I need to add so I Can Install mc
<pinotree> because you need root privileges, it's a logical solutions
<ziza> then there's no need to launch Konqui with root access in the first place
<ziza> it would be very useful if there existed such a feature, i mean asking for a password when the user just wants to do something that requires administrator rights
<Psi-Jack> yobrobo: mc, as in midnight commander?
<yobrobo> yes
<Psi-Jack> yobrobo: mc is GNU, so it's in the official repositories.
<yobrobo> then why can't adept find it?
<yobrobo> I have all the normal ones as well as universal
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. I see it...
<Psi-Jack> Ahh.. It's in the breezy-backports.
<yobrobo> ah ok
<yobrobo> that makes sence
<Psi-Jack> No, not really.
<ComPro> I upgraded to Dapper Drake, and I've lost my sound. My mixer has pretty much everything turned all the way up (except for treble and bass, which are half way), and amaroK complains that it can't find gstreamer, and falls back to xine. What can I do to get my sound back?
<slow-motion> hallo
<douglas> I broke sudo
<douglas> When I type sudo and anything else it says, "sudo: must be setuid root"
<douglas> I think it's because I did this chown -R username /usr/bin
<douglas> ?
<ComPro> I upgraded to Dapper Drake, and I've lost my sound. My mixer has pretty much everything turned all the way up (except for treble and bass, which are half way), and amaroK complains that it can't find gstreamer, and falls back to xine. What can I do to get my sound back?
<ricky_ds> Hi, Amarok cannot play mp3 files. What package is missing?
<jpatrick> ricky_ds: gstreamer0.8-mad
* Al-Daja is away: Away at the moment
<ricky_ds> jpatrick: thanx
<Phazeman> trappist: there ?
<ricky_ds> Is there anything I'm missing? I have a lot of documents produced by StarOffice 5 and which OOo 2 cannot convert. It brings up the list of all conversion filters, but when I tell it to use StarWriter 5 or StarCalc 5, it says it could not read the file. Any hints?
<ricky_ds> more precisely, it says "general error / general input-output error"
<Phazeman> looks like my X server is not started at startup. the X log does not appear at all in /var/log . can anyone help please ?
<kosh> Phazeman: you installed a normal kubuntu install?
<kosh> Phazeman: you did not select server or anything like that?
<Phazeman> kosh: the install is regular. i started to happen once i upgraded to dapper drake
<kosh> Phazeman: ah ok
<Phazeman> i mean is it a known issue ?
<kosh> not that I know of
<Phazeman> kosh: what can i check to see why the X log does not appear anymore ?
<kosh> Phazeman: most likely you do not have x installed anymore
<Phazeman> kosh: oh yes i do
<Phazeman> icluding the latest KDE
<Phazeman> and the latest NVIDIA drivers reinstalled after the new kernel installation
<kosh> Phazeman: can you do dpkg -l | grep xorg and put the output in the pastebin/
<Phazeman> kosh: in a sec
<Phazeman> kosh: it's about 3 pages of daa
<Phazeman> data*
<kameron> does the amd64 release work with turion processors?
<Phazeman> kosh: you want it all ?
<kosh> in the pastebin
<treyh0> on kubuntu-amd64, how can i get openoffice to have the same 'style' or appearance as the rest of the kde apps?  my gtk-qt engine is setup but it's not affecting the openoffice program i guess because it's 32-bit
<treyh0> kameron: yep
<kosh> treyh0: openoffice is not gtk or qt
<kosh> treyh0: it is its own thing
<treyh0> kosh: oh
<ricky_ds> anyone has old staroffice 5 documents on their machine? if yes, can you try opening them with ooo2 which is installed by default on kubuntu 5.10? It doesn't work on my side and I'm curious to know if it works with somebody else
<Phazeman> kosh: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/561496
<treyh0> bummer.  i wonder what package it is on -i386 that gives it the kubuntu appearance
<richard1> someone who how to extract file .daa?
<kosh> Phazeman: is kdm installed?
<Phazeman> kosh: let me check but i'm pretty sure it is...
<kosh> can you also do sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<kosh> richard1: I have not seen that extension before
<Phazeman> kosh: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/561498
<Phazeman> kosh: in a sec
<kosh> Phazeman: that says that kdm is not installed
<richard1> kosh: is similar to .iso
<Phazeman> kosh: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/561500
<Phazeman> kosh: what do you mean not installed ????
<Phazeman> oh god !!! it was broke i guess :( dang !!!
<Phazeman> kosh: thanks !!!! going to try installing and running it...
<Phazeman> thanks much !!!!
<kosh> Phazeman: can you do sudo apt-get install arts kdelibs kdebase kdm
<derrich> i'm new to debian/kubuntu, so i'm not sure if i'm doing something incorrectly. i'm trying to install kernel sources so i can build modules for semi-obscure hardware on a machine. i ran "apt-get install kernel-source" and it didn't spit back an error message, but i can't seem to figure out where kubuntu places the sources
<kosh> rc means not installed, it means the package was once installed and the config files are still present
<Phazeman> kosh: installing now
<Phazeman> kosh: thank you very much  !!!
<kosh> derrich: I need the exact error message
<Phazeman> kosh: no errors for now
<kosh> Phazeman: no problem, I just like to start at lower levels before finding higher level problems that is why I checked for a complete x install first :)
<Phazeman> kosh: great !! it's all being installed now. can't wait to see it works
<derrich> kosh, sorry about that.
<derrich> there's a wind storm around here, the wireless internet is going in and out.
<derrich> i don't know if my last message got through
<derrich> i installed kernel-package, which appears to have kernel-source as a dependency
<derrich> it installed, there were no error messages
<derrich> but /usr/src is empty
<derrich> and i don't know where source has been placed
<kosh> dereks: you are running breezy? which version? x86, x86-64 or ppc?
<_david> :)
<kosh> sorry wrong autocomplete
<_david> because he left, the auto went wrong I think :p
<kosh> ah I see
<kosh> sorry paying attention to too many things at once
<hugelmopf> is there a time schedule for flight 4?
<derrich> so i seriously hate wireless internet during a storm.
<derrich> anyhow.
<derrich> does kubuntu place kernel source in /usr/src/ as most distros do?
<redondos> Hello, there. I need some help, I can't log in to KDE, after entering user/pass on KDM login screen, I see a blank screen and then I get thrown back to kdm.
<hugelmopf> derrich: yes, it does.
<hugelmopf> derrich: what you are looking for is called "linux-source-...", not "kernel-source-..."
<hugelmopf> derrich: (the package)
<hugelmopf> redondos: did you do anything unusual before that started to happen?
<redondos> hugelmopf: Not that I can remember.
<redondos> hugelmopf: But I don't think so, no.
<_david> hello, I read somewhere that kubuntu supports suspend to disk in the default install, I have breezy installed but can't find it, it this correct?
<hugelmopf> redondos: so you are not IRC'ing from KDE now, right?
<Flosoft> how do I create a user?
<derrich> oh god i hate internet
<derrich> anyway
<derrich> thank you, guy whose username i forgot
<redondos> hugelmopf: Nope, I started a failsafe session, which opened a small gnome-terminal. (about 1/4th of the screen)
<derrich> i will install linux-source as opposed to kernel-source
<derrich> but honestly, i thought installing kernel-source was probably a good way to install the kernel source.
<derrich> silly me :P
<Phazeman> kosh: oki... we've got progress here :)
<Phazeman> kosh: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! <- this is what i get in the Xorg.0.log
<Phazeman> kosh: looks like i have to reinstall the NVIDIA driver
<arafat> Flosoft: try adduser
<redondos> hugelmopf: The biggest problem is that I can see no errors in Xorg.0.log
<hugelmopf> redondos: ok. have you tried moving your .kde out of the way?
<redondos> Nope, I haven't tried that. But I can't log in to xfce, either.
<hugelmopf> redondos: switch to a console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), login, and "mv .kde .kde_old"
<hugelmopf> redondos: ah, ok
<redondos> Nor gnome, nor fvwm...
<Otis> hi all, what kind of protocol supported by Kopete can transmit live webcam video ?
<redondos> I can, though, log in to xfce if started with the 'startxfce4' wrapper script.
<derrich> hugelmopf: once linux-source is installed, is the source tree copied to /usr/src ?
<hugelmopf> derrich: i believe it will be /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12-10 or whatever
<Flosoft> thx arafat
<derrich> hugelmopf: thanks.
<hugelmopf> redondos: that's strange indeed. what about "startx"?
<redondos> startx, startkde all fail to a weird error I'll paste in a minute.
<hugelmopf> redondos: ok, i'll look at the error
<derrich> hugelmopf: i'm trying to get a linksys wireless-g usb adapter to work as this machine's internet connection. so i have to reboot back and forth between windows/kubuntu every time i can't figure out how kubuntu does something. i'll probably be back :)
<redondos> hugelmopf: It was a little hard to paste it using lynx, here it goes: http://pastebin.com/561539
<hugelmopf> redondos: i am sorry, that seems to be beyond my scope.
<redondos> All right, thanks for the effort.
<ricky_ds> how can I see with which options the OpenOffice.org package used by kubuntu has been compiled?
<hugelmopf> redondos: no worries
<angasule> will dapper improve the font support?
<trispace> angasule: are you not happy with breezy font support?
<angasule> trispace: not happy is an understatement!
<trispace> angasule: i've no problems at all
<angasule> trispace: do you use IPA?
<trispace> angasule: what's that?
<angasule> international phonetic alphabet
<angasule> georgian doesn't seem to have full support, either
<trispace> angasule: no, i'm using only german/english fonts
<kosh> I have not had any problems with fonts
<angasule> trispace: well, if *that* didn't work right we might as well be using binary code directly :P
<kosh> unicode seems to work fine
<trispace> angasule: i must admit that i'm using only windows ttf's
<angasule> kosh: what scripts?
<angasule> trispace: I tried adding some unicode IPA ttfs and had no luck
<tid-wave> what should I do if i want to install kubuntu on a computer far far away without an internet connection(with mp3 support, binary drivers, and more software) ?
<kosh> angasule: well Ijust know that it shows english, chinese, korean, japanese and other languages just fine
<trispace> angasule: so you're experiencing font rendering problems?
<angasule> trispace: I don't see IPA, they show up as squares (missing letters)
<Phazeman> kosh: thanks much for your help. looks like my X problem is solved
<kosh> I don't know anything about IPA
<angasule> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPA#Consonants_.28pulmonic.29  <-- can you see this correctly?
<Phazeman> kosh: another question, which conf file sets the modules that will be loaded at startup ?
<MrJangles> hey, any software to extract .rar ?
<angasule> IPA is a script, might as well be cyrillic or anything else (although the diacritics may be a problem)
<trispace> angasule: i see squares here, using Microsoft Verdana/Tahoma
<kosh> Phazeman: it does not work that way
<angasule> MrJangles: unrar
<Phazeman> kosh: it used to be /etc/modules.conf once in mandriva
<MrJangles> angasule: thanks
<kosh> Phazeman: those are for modules not for general startup
<Phazeman> kosh: thats why i've asked. i just want to verify that my nvidia module is registeredo to load at startup
<Phazeman> kosh: thats all i need.. modules..
<angasule> MrJangles: np, have you added the repositories, etc?
<kosh> Phazeman: if it can be found it will be used on its own
<angasule> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kosh> Phazeman: no need for doing stuff manually
<Phazeman> kosh: ohh.... great !
<trispace> angasule: hmm, firefox renders the page correctly
<Phazeman> kosh: thanks again !
<angasule> trispace: yeap, it does, it's a gtk app
<Phazeman> you gave me hope and the tools t achieve it :)))
<trispace> angasule: ok, i see - so the problem lies in qt?
<angasule> trispace: I think the problem is in how fonts are installed in kubuntu, more likely? maybe they're installed for gtk apps only?
<angasule> is there no font-guy?
<kosh> I guess it could be a qt issues I just have no idea
<jpatrick> angasule: font's were discussed at the last meeting
<angasule> yeah, qt has some ugly language issues, from what I've been told
<angasule> jpatrick: can I see a log or something?
<jpatrick> one sec
<angasule> from what I've been told, qt has a *serious* problem with mixing right-to-left and left-to-right langs
<jpatrick> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/16-02-06
<kosh> I have to admit it is has not been a problem for me
<kosh> I only read english ::)
<angasule> thanks
<angasule> I study languages that don't exist :P
<jpatrick> link to log is at the button
<jpatrick> buttom*
<angasule> hmm, I'm opening the log, but it seems mostly cosmetic issues were defined?
<jpatrick> apokryphos: hey
<apokryphos> jpatrick: hello and congratulations =)
<jpatrick> apokryphos: thank you =)
<jpatrick> angasule: Kubuntu meeting started at 08:58
<angasule> jpatrick: umh, what do you mean with that? it's currently happening somewhere?
<jpatrick> no, the log file
<apokryphos> jpatrick: really great to see more kubu MOTUs -- one step closer to world domination ;-)
<Snake__> Is there a meeting going on??
<jpatrick> Snake__: next week
<jpatrick> apokryphos: ;)
<angasule> jpatrick: I read the log (well, I searched for font and read the lines around each occurence), there are only cosmetic issues
<jpatrick> start from 08:58 and go down...
<jpatrick> apokryphos: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/16-02-06 ;)
<angasule> jpatrick: I already saw that, but only font colour and size are addressed
<Snake__> jpatrick: at the meeting, they didnt go over everything did they?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: yup, was at the meeting 8), but couldn't be there for all of it
<apokryphos> (read the log later)
<jpatrick> Snake__: no, some people weren't there
<Snake__> jpatrick: I didnt think so, that seemed like it went way to fast
<Snake__> It was offly laid back, it was nice
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> apart from some trouble maker
<jpatrick> s/maker/makers
<Snake__> jpatrick: yea....sorush or whatever that guy was
<Snake__> I wanted to shootem
<jpatrick> I wanted to kick me
<jpatrick> him*
<Snake__> heh
<Snake__> Why didnt they boot him?
<jpatrick> no op around
<Snake__> oh..
<angasule> jpatrick: thanks for that log, at least I know some of the names I should hunt for help
<jpatrick> heh :)
<angasule> Riddell: I'm gonna get you as soon as I get back! :P
<apokryphos> for extra chans like -meeting they should really have things like *@ubuntu/member* in the access list
<jpatrick> angasule: err.. he's head dev
* jpatrick is just elite dev
<angasule> I'm a chauffer :(
<jpatrick> apokryphos: that's a good idea
<angasule> at least my sister thinks so
<angasule> I'll be back!
<jpatrick> anyone got any package requests?
<jshadow> whats the story on wlassistant for the repos?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: checked the wiki request page?
<jpatrick> does apps are boring :P
<Snake__> jpatrick: everytime I request something, its already there:0
<apokryphos> I'd get to some there too if I had any time :(
* apokryphos thinks
<apokryphos> jpatrick: kautoclick might be fun to do
<jpatrick> only NEW packages btw
<apokryphos> yup
<jshadow> jpatrick: is anyone working on wlassistant? or is that a no go?
<jpatrick> sealne: don't underages go to school...
<seaLne> forgot a /say
<jpatrick> jshadow: I think that apps source is borked
<seaLne> related to a conversation in another channel
* seaLne blushes
<jshadow> ohic
<jshadow> works much better for me scanning anyhow, but I have some dhcp issues with some of the other apps too
<jpatrick> apokryphos: what does this app do?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: oh.. deKorator definitely. It's insanely popular on kde-apps/look
<apokryphos> jpatrick: it's an autoclicker for kde. Small lil' app.
<jpatrick> apokryphos: deKorator is in revu
<apokryphos> oh ok; good stuff
<apokryphos> mind you, I think it would be tres good if Kubu in general had a wide range of styles/themes/icons in the repos, too.
<_david> hey, do you know if it is save/smart to run the klik installer from klik.atekon.de as root? (it's asking for that)
<_david> or is there a better way to install klik on kubuntu?
<jpatrick> _david: I won't
<apokryphos> jpatrick: somewhat unrelated, but what really needs to be done is a libtunepimp in Universe.
<jpatrick> _david: it's being packaged
<SmrtJustin> How do I switch from a 24hr clock to a 12hr one in kde?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: taskbar v2 is very popular too =)
<_david> jpatrick: you mean for dapper, or for breezy?
<jpatrick> i think that's already in
<treyh0> is kubuntu going to ever use the suspend2 patch for the linux kernel?
<_david> jpatrick: mm, it can't find it, should I look in the backports repo?
<jpatrick> _david: was uploaded to dapper a few days ago
<ubijtsa2> treyh0: suspend2 is quite invasive
<apokryphos> jpatrick: unless it's called something totally different, it doesn't seem to be.
<apokryphos> might be worth checking REVU though
<jpatrick> unfortunatly NEW appears to stuck...
<_david> owh, you mean it's already in dapper, ok thanks, than I will wait (running breezy)
<MetaMorfoziS> hey what about packages list?
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: what?
<treyh0> ubijtsa2: why?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm updated, and it said 687 upgradable, all packages: ~20.000
<ubijtsa2> treyh0: it hooks in to a lot of things, that change frequently
<treyh0> ubijtsa2: oh
<treyh0> ubijtsa2: bummer, regular suspend to disk doesnt work for me :/
<MetaMorfoziS> but in the morning
<treyh0> swsusp
<MetaMorfoziS> it isn't any upgradable thing and all apckages num is about: ~17k
<ubijtsa2> treyh0: then there is iirc the issue about Linus not being keen on suspend2disk (if I understood the LKML postings right)
<apokryphos> ricebowl icons finally released? Well well.
<MetaMorfoziS> hey
<MetaMorfoziS> go all and apt-get update
<MetaMorfoziS> who has hundreds of upgradable package?:)
<ubijtsa2> MetaMorfoziS: dapper ?
* ubijtsa2 can check when the 300MB download completes
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> breezy
<MetaMorfoziS> but in the morning i have no upgradable, and it said all packets 17k
<MetaMorfoziS> at this time ~20k all packets and 0.6k upgradable:D
<jpatrick> apokryphos: not sure if this untarred correctly....
<apokryphos> jpatrick: hm?
<jpatrick> apokryphos: Ark gave an error but never mind
<Hostile> hey guys, I'm having trouble removing xorg-driver-fglrx
<Hostile> apt-get is giving me a long error
<inf3rno> hi all =) -- am fairly new to ubuntu, and have a quick question. (using kubuntu) -- i'm trying to get avi/wmv/other videos to play, and i've followed the faq's from the wiki regarding installing the various codecs. however, when i try to load any video file in Totem, i receive a message that says it cannot open the file for writing. i've seen an another faq that this means i am missing Esound, but apt-get says i have the lates
<__mikem> hostile, pastebin the message and send me the link
<Hostile> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/561652
<Hostile> __mikem: ^_^
<inf3rno> hi all =) -- am fairly new to ubuntu, and have a quick question. (using kubuntu) -- i'm trying to get avi/wmv/other videos to play, and i've followed the faq's from the wiki regarding installing the various codecs. however, when i try to load any video file in Totem, i receive a message that says it cannot open the file for writing. i've seen an another faq that this means i am missing Esound, but apt-get says i have the lates
<inf3rno> err
<inf3rno> oops. ;)
<__mikem> do me a favor and start up synpatic package manager
<__mikem> hostile
<Hostile> __mikem: fire up synaptic?
* robotgeek thinks adept
<__mikem> yes
<robotgeek> Hostile: adept, it looks like __mikem is from the ubuntu world :)
<Hostile> I dont have synaptic installed really
<Hostile> ill fire up adept
<__mikem> wait, are you in kubuntu
<Hostile> Yes this is kinda the #kubuntu channel
<__mikem> kde rather
<Hostile> lol.
<__mikem> o, then start up what ever package manager kde uses
<__mikem> adept I think
<Hostile> Yep
<Hostile> fired it up.
<__mikem> ok, I want you to do a global serch for the package you are trying to remove
<Hostile> Ok i did
<__mikem> did it come up
<__mikem> in the results
<Hostile> yep
<__mikem> ok, good when you look at it, there should be some indication that it is installed already
<Hostile> yep, status: installed
<__mikem> good, I want you to go ahead and use adept to remove it. We will see if this works
<Hostile> ok
<Phazeman> trappist: here ?
<Hostile> __mikem: same error I showed you on pastebin
<Phazeman> i'm trying to fight my nvidia driver without any success. can someone please help ?
<boha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8443
<boha> i get this on my screen when i boot live cd
<boha> sameone help me
<boha> plz
<__mikem> Ouch, looks like you are going to have to remove it manually
<Hostile> __mikem: can we do that?
<__mikem> Yes
<Hostile> __mikem: ok I've never removed a package manually before
<Hostile> So I'm new to this
<__mikem> Adept should list somewhere all the files included in the archive
<apokryphos> __mikem: the Breezy one didn't, but the one for Dapper will.
<apokryphos> in the meantime you can dpkg -L packagename
<Hostile> ok adept just froze when I tryed to look at it
<inf3rno> anyone know why i might be getting no/distorted sound when playing a .wmv file in totem vs perfect sound when playing an .avi? does it have entirely to do with how the file is encoded or is there  anything i can check on setting-wise?
<Hostile> Im on Dapper.
<apokryphos> why remove a package manually though?
<__mikem> opokryphos he tried that
<__mikem> hes getting an error
<apokryphos> what error?
<__mikem> hostile, back in the terminal did you use the -L commandline switch
<Hostile> sure hold on
<Cainus> anyone know how to get apt-get to find azureus?
<__mikem> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/561652
<apokryphos> inf3rno: have you installed the w32codecs?
<inf3rno> apokryphos: aye
<__mikem> apokryphos look at that pastebin
<Hostile> root@ubuntu:/home/lanteau# dpkg -L xorg-driver-fglrx
<Hostile> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/10fglrx
<apokryphos> Cainus: I'd say just install from their site -- they've got a plain executable there.
<__mikem> thats what you used
<SmrtJustin> This may sound stupid, but I'd like to set my system so it mounts everything in /mnt instead of /media, I know I have to change /etc/fstab, but how I change the auto usb stuff and everything else?
<__mikem> ?
<_alex> moin
<Cainus> apokryphos: ah okay thanks
<Hostile> __mikem: what?
<inf3rno> Smrtjustin: what for... what are you trying to do?
<apokryphos> try a sudo dpkg -f install
<apokryphos> and/or sudo dpkg --configure -a
<__mikem> was dpkg -L xorg-driver-fglrx what you used
<Hostile> __mikem: yes
<SmrtJustin> inf3rno, I'm just used to it being like that, and I like to mount my shared music on my server to /media
<__mikem> ok, that confirms my suspicions
<boha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8443
<boha> i get this on my screen when i boot live cd
<__mikem> so apokryphos says that on dapper you can view a list of all installed files for that package
<boha> someone help me
<inf3rno> apokryphos: i do have the w32 codecs installed from following the FAQ - there anything else i could tweak?
<Hostile> __mikem: so it removed everything except that one file?
<SmrtJustin> inf3rno: and for the time being I'm dualbooting between kubuntu and gentoo, and thats how my gentoo that I've been using for quite awhile is set up.
<__mikem> What!
<Hostile> I'm confused.
<__mikem> Wait, removed everything accept what file
<MetaMorfoziS> shit
<apokryphos> inf3rno: not that I'd know of. I know the current codecs have problems with wmv 9 things....
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm upgrading
<MetaMorfoziS> to unstalbe
<Hostile> root@ubuntu:/home/lanteau# dpkg -L xorg-driver-fglrx
<Hostile> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/10fglrx
<Hostile> that
<apokryphos> __mikem: you really can't go around removing random files/folders. It's a recipe for disaster.
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm added the unstable debian repository
<MetaMorfoziS> is it problem?
<apokryphos> yes
<__mikem> Not the entire folders
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: ubuntu is not debian.
<__mikem> just the package specific files
<MetaMorfoziS> ftp.debian.org
<__mikem> apokryphos ubuntu I believe is in its own right
<MetaMorfoziS> unstable / main
<Hostile> __mikem: so whats our next step?
<apokryphos> MetaMorfoziS: you can have many problems.
<rikoto> hello...
<__mikem> IF that files the only file left, just remove it manually or don't worry about it
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> i can't stop it?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's adept
<MetaMorfoziS> 61%
<MetaMorfoziS> i think it's only downlaod at this step
<MetaMorfoziS> the next is the isntall
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i stop it?
<Hostile> __mikem: how do I tell dpkg its not installed anymore?
<rikoto> i have a question about kbfx, if you don't mind
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm simple closed it..
<Hostile> __mikem: actually When I delete that file, it's still there?
<rikoto> ...nvm
<__mikem> what do you mean tell dpkg its not installed nymore?
<at1as> Hi all.
<Hostile> __mikem: that the xorg-driver-fglrx package isnt installed anymore
<__mikem> Good
<at1as> Does anyone know anything about the Webmin packages in the Ubuntu repos?
<__mikem> Hostile, I am not sure I understand, what exactly is wrong
<Hostile> __mikem: well say we manually deleted all those files, but the database still tells apt-get or dpkg that the package is still installed
<__mikem> adept should keep a database of all packages and their statuses, all you have to do is get a tool to edit the database
<rikoto> (can anyone tell me where i can find the kbfx deb package?)
<Hostile> __mikem: now do you have any experience setting up the fglrx drivers?
<__mikem> No, fraid not, I was going to recomend you find someone to walk you through this when you went and tried it
<Hostile> __mikem: I followed a tutorial on the ubuntu forms, but dont work
<__mikem> Yes, I am sorry to say I told you everything I know how to do
<MetaMorfoziS> what is xfce?
<__mikem> a reasonably nice GUI for linux
<__mikem> !xfce
<ubotu> well, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Hostile> alright thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> so not kde
<__mikem> sorry
<MetaMorfoziS> not gnome
<__mikem> nope, its primarily for people who prefere performance and DO NOT care about appearence
<__mikem> A question of my own, what is 9wm
<inf3rno> should/would the Debian version of VLC media player (http://www.videolan.org/vlc/) work with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<SmrtJustin> I'm trying to get alsa working, I don't have artsd running, and I've started /etc/init.d/alsa-utils, but I can't get any audio
<MetaMorfoziS> xfce very similar for gnome
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.xfce.org/images/screenshots/Adriano_Winter_Bess_xfce-4.2-rc3.jpg
<MetaMorfoziS> what it's meaning?
<apokryphos> SmrtJustin: no audio at all, or is it *very* low/faint (i.e. try turning speakers to max)
<__mikem> MetamorfoziS it may look like its similar at first glanse, but its not
<trispace> MetaMorfoziS: it is basically a window manager and some utilities like a task/program-launcher bar
<SmrtJustin> apokryphos: I hear nothing
<MetaMorfoziS> the kde have panel bar and other
<MetaMorfoziS> and i think the gnome is the same..
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm dont understand it's meaning..
<apokryphos> SmrtJustin: nothing is muted in alsamixer?
<trispace> MetaMorfoziS: yeah, but xfce is a lighter aproach. It doesn't have all the features kde or gnome are offering
<__mikem> brb
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, i understand... okay:)
<SmrtJustin> apokryphos: nope, I just unmuted everything, including the Line stuff
<trispace> MetaMorfoziS: as i said: it's a windowmanager, a taskbar, and a few utilities for font and theme configuration
<MetaMorfoziS> yeyes
<MetaMorfoziS> i said okay, i'm udnerstand...
<Phazeman> looks like kuickshow doesn't want to see my jpg files at all !!! this is the strangest thing i've ever seen in kubuntu ever ! coild someone please give me a clue about how to fix it ?
<trispace> MetaMorfoziS: well
<MetaMorfoziS> my english is bad sorry, i'm can't phrase me
<MetaMorfoziS> well
<SmrtJustin> apokryphos: when I run mplayer I get these lines: alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<SmrtJustin> alsa: 44100 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/60208 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian
<SmrtJustin> AO: [alsa]  44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<__mikem> I have gnome, kde, and xfce installed on the same box, and I felt like switching from gnome to kde
<MetaMorfoziS> :DD
<FiNeX> hi
<inf3rno> hrmmm... anyone know why i'd be getting perfect .wmv video in totem but very wretched audio... but perfect audio in VLC player w/ no video? any thoughts?
<Phazeman> does any one else having problems with the kuickshow ?
<__mikem> quiet in here
<inf3rno> for anyone's reference, i fixed my wmv sound issue in totem by doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25668&highlight=wmv+bad+sound
<mila> zuzttztz
<Nomad411> yttgrretsssy?
<mila> jfgggdfd
<Nomad411> ok
<angasule> Nomad411: do you know the nomad expert vision thingy?
<__mikem> !wine
<Nomad411> angasule: I wish
<_tijn> hey all
<angasule> http://www.microvision.com/nomadexpert/app.html <-- makes me drool
<Nomad411> good thing is , using it, if you drool it won't mess it up
<inf3rno> later folks!
<Nomad411> as long as you're vertical
<_tijn> dont drool on ur keyboard :D
<_tijn> btw, what is a secure wireless solution?
<NRG88> hi, i have a tv tuner card, how can i watch tv on linux?
<_tijn> well..
<_tijn> is it working?
<_tijn> :)
<NRG88> the card?
<_tijn> well are the correct modules loaded?
<NRG88> don't know how and wich modules to load
<_tijn> mmh if you do a lspi
<NRG88> i have a bt848 or what
<_tijn> ah ok
<_tijn> thats the linux tvcard module (if iam correct
<_tijn> )
<Hostile> I followed this tutorial to set up my fglrx drivers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=408111
<Hostile> yet when X starts it says No screens found, fglrx module not found
<Hostile> but modprobe fglrx shows its there
<__mikem> every time I try to download the upgrade to wine, the connection keeps failing mid download
<NRG88> sorry, bt878 (this is my card type)
<_tijn> NRG88: if i recall correct, its OK :D try to install an app like tvtime
<_tijn> sudo apt-get install tvtime
<NRG88> ok, thanks
<_tijn> np
<_tijn> crappy info sry ;)
<NRG88> strange, i get no signal
<mila> ool
<NRG88> had to disable signal detection :)
<lunitik> Riddell: hey man, don't suppose you could hook up a kubuntu-desktop alternative that depends koffice instead of openoffice.org things? say 'kubuntu-desktop-koffice' or simular as the name, it would be very appreciated!
<dani> Hi All! Why isn't there mp3 in kde audiocd ioslave? (kubuntu)
<lunitik> Riddell: I just tryed removing kubuntu-desktop, I use debfoster to keep things clean on my system though, and well... it takes forever to get a decent list of keepers after removing the metapackage...
<Blissex> dani: read the restricted binary formats page on the Wiki about MP3
<dani> You mean it's intentional?
* lunitik can't stand openoffice... its SO big... and doesn't obey the OS X menu bar  :(
<lunitik> dani: for legal reasons... yes
<lunitik> dani: its easy to sort out though...
<lunitik> dani: read the wiki on the subject as you were instructed
<Blissex> ubotu
<lunitik> ubotu: restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<lunitik> dani: click that link
<dani> thanks, i was already there
<Blissex> also, consider replacing MP3 with OGG Vorbis, the encoder has slightly better quality than most MP3 encoders.
<murray> hey : whats the best gui client for interacting with a mysql db
<lunitik> murray: with KDE frontend... Kexi
<murray> ideally, I would like SQLyog, but it appears to be windows only
<murray> lunitik: ta
<lunitik> murray: could try to get that running via Wine?
<dani> i red, i think there is no way to reenable mp3 support in audiocd ioslave :-\
<murray> lunitik: wine is an option, but was wondering if there was anything native?
<lunitik> murray: Kexi is the best I know of...
<murray> lunitik: thanks :) one up on where I was 10 seconds ago then :)
<lunitik> dani: should just be a case of installing libmad0 as it says  :/
<lunitik> murray: :)
<lunitik> murray: aptitude install kexi and see if it does what you need  :)
<murray> lunitik: as we speak ...
<lunitik> can't hurt to play  :)
<murray> btw, and I know I'm going to look like a real nube ...
<murray> is there a way to tell bitchx to prefix all msgs with "username: "
<murray> or do I need to type it every time?
<dani> lunitik, I installed libmad0 but no luck
<dani> cdaudio:/ has no mp3
<lunitik> murray: I don't know about bitchx, its pretty crap imo... but 'mur[tab] ' for instance should result in 'murray: '
<lunitik> thats pretty standard really in the IRC world...
<murray> lovely
<murray> what is a better command line irc client these days?
<murray> lunitik: even ...
<lunitik> murray: irssi... its installed by default too  ;)
<murray> lunitik: back in a sec then (hopefully) ...
<lunitik> murray: irssi is very configurable  :)
<murray> less colour, but seems faster ....
<murray> configurable is great : an idiots howto/start guide would be fantastic ;)
<murray> or, rtfm ...
<lunitik> murray: you can actually change themes etc...
<mila> hallo an alle die einen rasierten schwa*** haben...
<lunitik> murray: www.irssi.org  ;)
<lunitik> knock yourself out  :)
<lunitik> !german
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lunitik
<Nomad411> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Nomad411> :)
<lunitik> I was close... thankyou  :)
<Nomad411> packets of five.. lol
<murray> danke
<lunitik> Riddell: ping
* lunitik wishes he could make metapackages... seems so easy... same depends other than like 2 things  :|
<mila> what the fuck you had a problem with germans????
<lunitik> mila: umm, no... just kinda pointless blurting out a bunch of german in an English channel...
<ryanakca> is there a repository for GIMP 2.2.10 without upgrading to dapper? or would it be a good idea to upgrade to dapper all-in-all?
<llama32> i'm having trouble getting KDevelop's documentation working - i installed kdebase API doc and c-cpp-reference (which is made for KDevelop) but neither apear in the documentation panel
<SmrtJustin> How hard would it be to change my mount points from /media to /mnt?
<dyrne> SmrtJustin: just need to edit /etc/fstab to point to new dir and then make them
<SmrtJustin> dyrne: tried that, but what about the automount stuff like USB drives and stuff?
<llama32> SmrtJustin: why not just make /mnt a link to /media? it is simple to change fstab and move the mountpoints but im not sure how KDE and Gnome cope
<ryanakca> is there a kubuntu breezy repository for GIMP 2.2.10?
<SmrtJustin> llama32: I would, but I want to use /media to mount my music and video directories.
<lunitik> ryanakca: try backports  :/
<lunitik> llama32: they are for differen't things
<lunitik> llama32: /media is for removable things, /mnt is for actual disks etc...
<lunitik> llama32: as per FHS
<ryanakca> lunitik: backports?
<lunitik> Of course, by that accord, SmrtJustin is actually using it wrong, but thats ok
<lunitik> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<lunitik> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<ryanakca> lunitik: thanks
<lunitik> ryanakca: yw
* lunitik just failed missurably again building a meta-package... yay  :(
<ryanakca> lunitik: nope, not there
<lunitik> ryanakca: its in dapper... wait a while?
<ryanakca> meh...
<lunitik> ryanakca: on a side note... dapper is pretty stable atm...
<lunitik> and there's always krita *cough*
<SmrtJustin> one other question, I want to use a font in konsole, and I can use it in KDE's appearance settings, but konsole doesn't see it, how do I get it to?
* lunitik wishes adept would obey kde settings, and a metapackage would exist that included koffice vs openoffice... then Kubuntu would be pretty much perfect atm
<Snake__> lunitik: why cant you get koffice and open out of the repos?
<lunitik> Snake__: you can, thats not what I said
<Snake__> lunitik: Yea but why make a meta with both?
<lunitik> Snake__: I want a metapackage that is like kubuntu-desktop, but doesn't include 2 openoffice.org packages, and instead depends koffice....
<Snake__> Ah I see
<lunitik> Snake__: something like ubuntu-desktop does with 'totem' would be good... ie depends a metapackage that lets you pick...
#kubuntu 2006-02-24
<Snake__> lunitik: gotcha
<_tijn> ls -la
<_tijn> ow fuck :S
<boha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8443
<boha> i get this on my screen when i boot live cd
<boha> someone help me
<sjmo2> can't get amarok working, something with permissions, works ok with sudo
<_tijn> boha: i dont get the prob
<_tijn> thats all, it doent boot further?
<boha> yes
<_tijn> wtf :S
<_tijn> dunno, sry
<boha> tnx anyway
<_tijn> never used sata
<_tijn> dont like it either :D
<boha> i have 2 disks
<boha> maybe is that a problem
<boha> i could try to disconect one
<angasule> hey, kubuntu is doing the stupid 'open a file with an app' thing again
<Michhael> hello! I have a directory of documents (4GB) that I would like to burn on cd... what would I use to compress it, get 700MB pieces and then burn it on cd? thanks!
<angasule> how do I disable/modify automount settings/
<angasule> !automount
<ubotu> angasule: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<stefano> hey guys
<lunitik> !listkeys mount
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'mount' by key (6 shown): mountiso ;; mountntfs ;; easymount ;; mountwindows ;; diskmounter ;; mount.
<stefano> i wonder why i dont have sound in Flash-Movies after updating Mozilla to 1.5.0.1 and kde to 3.5.1 :(
<lunitik> !listkeys autofs
<stefano> does any1 know about this problem?
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'autofs' by key returned no results.
<lunitik> !botslap
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lunitik
<lunitik> man, it likes that site  :|
<lunitik> lol @ its not even an actual site though
<shao_lo> can anyone tell me how to keep konqueror from opening a new window when i insert a cd
<shao_lo> can anyone tell me how to keep konqueror from opening a new window when i insert a cd
<slow-motion> n8
<patter> hi, hopefully I can ask a simple question without getting larted?
<Marrs> :)
<patter> I'd like to get the usplash splash screen working again after install & upgrade (installed kubuntu 5.10), I've got kubuntu booting with framebuffer & usplash is in init
<Marrs> I just started using kubuntu today, so I'm not of much help..
<murray> well, wine worked lovely for SQLyoug
<murray> s/youg/yog/
<murray> then I got distracted and tried GoogleEarth ... :(
<shao_lo> can anyone tell me how to keep konqueror from opening a new window when i insert a cd
<murray> shao_lo: no, but I'd be interested to know the answer as well
<shao_lo> :)))0
<shao_lo> ive been to kde, ubuntu, and now here...
<rug> i smell bacon
<rug> mmmm
<rug> see ya
<patter> think its either file associations in konqueror
<patter> or some foo that does automounting
* patter finds things & does the old 3-fingered salute
<jshadow> try system settings, storage media
<jshadow> @ shao_lo
<shao_lo> so remove open new  window  from the action list for mmounted cd-rom?
<jshadow> under the advanced tab theres enable medium application autostart after mount
<jshadow> or that =)
<shao_lo> thank you Thank You THANK YOU!!!
<bob___> kubuntu hangs at "settings the system clock" - I think this is because the machine is not connected to the net...any fixes?
<jshadow> your welcome
<ryanakca> screen -r
<bob___> (oh, this is using the livecd)
<ryanakca> oops
<ryanakca> my bad
<bob___> I think kubuntu-livecd requires an NTP server.
<Marrs> that will time out eventually I think
<bob___> well, i waited five minuts
<Marrs> hmm, that's long I agree
<bob___> imho, it should time out after just a few seconds
<Marrs> agreed, but I'm no kubuntu expert either ;)
<bob___> ok..well thanks for at least chiming in ;)
<Marrs> hehe ;)
<shao_lo> does anyone here ever have problems with key repeeeeeats ?
<bob___> my deian sarge system has become all messed up and I was hoping to use the kubuntu livecd to fix it.
<shao_lo> kde wigs out after a while and i have to restart to make it go back to normal
<Marrs> I just installed kubuntu a few hours ago
<bob___> sounds like a hardware problem or an irq problem shao_lo
<Hostile> has anyone gotten the fglrx drivers to work with X.Org 7.0?
<bob___> what do you see in /proc/interrupts?
<Marrs> or the initial delay before keys start repeating is too low
<shao_lo> /proc/interrupts doesnt appear to be a dirctory
<ryanakca> hmmm.... is it overly risky updating to kubuntu dapper?
<bob___> shao_lo correct it's just a file. What is in it?
<rich0rd> ryanakca: why would you do it?
<shao_lo> about a dozen line
<ryanakca> rich0rd: for more recent releases of programs... certain programs that I use alot and I dont feel like compiling from source, like gimp
<ryanakca> rich0rd: Yes, I know, there will be bugs... that isnt a big concern for me
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: what are you thinking of doing?
<rich0rd> ryanakca: i did it twice, but there are some issues. i don't know if it is a good idea at all. I think it's ~2 month to the release.
<Hobbsee> upgrading to dapper?  download a cd instead
<Hobbsee> far safer than dist-upgrading
<shao_lo> bob___: http://pastebin.com/561968
<ryanakca> hobsee: when you install a dist with a cd, dont you loose all your configurations?
<Phazeman> the crystalcursor package is broken :(
<Phazeman> in dapper
<cedrcv> Hello :)
<angasule> how do I disable/modify automount settings?
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: broken how?
<ryanakca> unless... of course, someone knows how to install GIMP 2.2.10 threw apt...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: backup your /home directory, and copy it over
<GoDawgs> hey guys
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: it won't install
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: wanna see the error /
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: pastebin the error?
<Phazeman> ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: it's a oneliner
<Phazeman> sec
<Phazeman> update-alternatives: unable to make /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/default/index.theme.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme: No such file or directory
<GoDawgs> has anyone experienced installing Kubuntu only to have it shut down the laptop when it reached "Setting the Clock".... in the initial bot
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: ^^^
<GoDawgs> boot
<ryanakca> I wouldnt neet to upgrade to dapper... if there was a way to upgrade GIMP from 2.2.8 to 2.2.10 threw apt
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: you'd have to compile it
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: did you get it ?
<GoDawgs> because i can't get this darned thing to install for the life of me... i had Ubuntu Dapper working fine.... had to blast it because of a Winblows error... and now i'm back to square one
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: hmmm...indeed that is a bug
<Phazeman> :-)
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: it's definately is... there is no such directory /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/default/ at all
<Hobbsee> hmmm...because they changed xorg, i presume
<Phazeman> yep.. i think...
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: you are the maintainer ?
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: nope
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: btw.. it's dapper i'm speaking about
<Hobbsee> yeah, i thought so
<Phazeman> and the regular crystalcursors.tar.bz2 from kde-look.org won't install neither
<Psi-Jack> ryanakca: Curious. What does 0.0.2 revision's really give you in gimp? :p
* GoDawgs says... Linux Girl in Distress... anyone available to help?
<Hobbsee> !+anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<GoDawgs> I already did.
<GoDawgs> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> oh, you're the same person from above...sorry about that
<GoDawgs> that's ok. :)
<Hobbsee> GoDawgs: did you try running the install agian, or checkign the md5sum?
<GoDawgs> yeah both... five times
<GoDawgs> :(
<GoDawgs> I had dapper running just fine... but can't get kubuntu dapper going
<GoDawgs> it's just plain odd
<GoDawgs> everything seemed to install fine
<GoDawgs> it got me to an command line when it was finished (because i have an ATI 200M card and I have to reconfigure the xserver)... did all that and then when it rebooted.... it completely shut off at the stage of "Setting up the clock"...
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<GoDawgs> oddball huH?
<wC> what's the command to change the colors of the TTY terminals and is there a command to change the resolution of the TTYs from the default 640x480 / 800x600 to some other resolution such as 1280x1024?
<judgen> it seems that i cant get accelerated x drivers to work
<judgen> wonder why
<Nomad411> wC: Look at setterm maybe
<Nomad411> setterm --h
<wC> will try
<Psi-Jack>  Is there a kubuntu-announce type mailing-list?
<Cyblivious> can someone give me a very good link for setting up bt878 tv tuners for tvtime?
<wC> ttys look like shit on LCD monitors
<Nomad411> me too!  :)
<wC> setterm was the one, thanks a ton Nomad411
<Nomad411> np
<Cyblivious> can someone give me a very good link for setting up bt878 tv tuners for tvtime?
<wC> dah maybe not, i dunno, stupid LCD
<Psi-Jack> Great! Now bogofilter is suggesting ALL mailing-lists I sign up for are 100% spam.
<judgen> Is there any site for kubuntu themes?
<Psi-Jack> judgen: There's kde-look.org, for KDE themes.
<Nomad411> wow, Bogo-filter efficiency: 100%  :P
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<judgen> Psi-Jack, if i have found a theme i like, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30799 how do i simplest install it?
<Psi-Jack> I don't install themes. :p
<Rodni> hey guys, nobody happened to use a TrendNet 435brm router around here eh/
<Psi-Jack> But, I'm pretty sure installing a theme is pretty simple.
<Rodni> I dont know how I ended up with this thing but it makes me mad trying to configure it.
<yello> hi i was wondering if neone could tell me if kubuntu comes with any compilers
<Rodni> I cant make the firewall to stop blocking every single damn port. I set rules and it just ignores them.
<yello> im sorry i know its probably a stupid question but does it come with ne compilers?
<yello> because everytime i use ./configure it sais it cant find any
<yello> at $PATH
<yello> can anyone help me please?
<rich0rd> what does ./configure miss?
<yello> ill copy the message for u
<yello> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<yello> See `config.log' for more details.
<Hobbsee> yello: did you install build-essential?
<yello> i dont think so how do i do that
<wC> get gcc
<wC> apt-get gcc
<yello> ok thankyu
<wC> it should work after you have it
<yello> E: Invalid operation gcc
<yello> E: Invalid operation gcc
<wC> :-\
<wC> you're using kubuntu correct?
<yello> yes
<Hobbsee> !build essential
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<yello> kubuntu 5.10
<Hobbsee> !build-essential
<ubotu> I guess build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<FlakJacket> why does installing winex uninstall wine?
<FlakJacket> i mean xwine
<yello> ok sorry i am a complete noob but how do i do that
<rich0rd> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yello> thanks
<wC> :-P
<wC> i'm pissed @ linux because TTY terminals look like crap on LCD
<rich0rd> you will propably need more packages to build what you want, ./configure will tell you what is missing
<yello> build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<yello>                             libc-dev
<FlakJacket> anyone know how to get yakuake to keep your schema setting between sessions?
<crimsun> yello: you need to have the main repository enabled
<yello> crimsun: how would i do that sorry
<crimsun> yello: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list or use Adept
<yello> build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<yello>                             libc-dev
<rich0rd> yello: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<yello> wen i try to run adept it ses The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that.
<wC> ew @ vim
<rich0rd> uncomment the line with main
<wC> use mc or nano, they are the best editors
<rich0rd> ... best
<FlakJacket> so adept isn't auto kdesu?
<rich0rd> it is taste
<wC> yup
<FlakJacket> yello do sudo apt-get
<fm-2> yellowdart: you need to run as root. I.E. sudo adept
<yello> i tried that it didnt work
<Hobbsee> !kdesu
<ubotu> it has been said that kdesu is :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<FlakJacket> try alt+f2 and kdesu adept
<FlakJacket> you'll need to enter your user password
<yello> thankyou for ur help ill see if it works now
<FlakJacket> i like kpackage better btw
<FlakJacket> haha
<yello> can one download themes through Adept?
<FlakJacket> i don't believe so
<hatake_kakashi> nor do I
<FlakJacket> kde-look.org
<yello> ok
<yello> thanks
<yello> argh i downloaded gcc but
<yello> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<yello> See `config.log' for more details.
<wC> lol
<wC> what are you trying to install?
<wC> compile/install
<wC> ?
<yello> im trying to install lipstik theme
<FlakJacket> ah
<wC> lol
<FlakJacket> you'll have to compile that
<FlakJacket> i did
<FlakJacket> not too bad
<yello> thats wat im trying to do lol :D
<yello> how do i do that
<FlakJacket> well... what have you done so far?
<yello> unarchived it
<yello> and tried to follow the instructions
<yello> that came with it
<FlakJacket> what error did ./configure give you?
<yello> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<yello> See `config.log' for more details.
<FlakJacket> you have gcc?
<yello> yep
<FlakJacket> hmm....
<yello> i just downloaded it
<FlakJacket> through adept?
<yello> yep
<FlakJacket> hmm...
<Alexi5> hello
<FlakJacket> hey
<yello> hi
<FlakJacket> you any good compiling Alexis?
<Alexi5> compiling what
<yello> a theme
<FlakJacket> sorry yello i've only had kubuntu for about a week
<yello> thats fine :)
<Alexi5> i nevere compiled a kde theme
<Alexi5> is it possible to install zend studio on ubuntu
<Rodni> FlakJacket do you like it?
<yello> ok :)
<FlakJacket> yeah it's the best i've tried in the past 4 years
<yello> its great but lots of errors for me
<FlakJacket> the forums are great
<yello> yea i will try there next i think
<FlakJacket> anyone know how to get yakuake to keep your schema setting between sessions?
<yello> does neone here know about gcc?
<Rodni> brb
<yello> sorry if i knew wat it was id help but iv only had kubuntu for a day
<FlakJacket> no that's ok
<FlakJacket> yeah i had plastik for a bit but then i switched to a deKorator windec
<FlakJacket> but yeah definately don't be afraid to post to the forums
<yello> ill go post and see wat luck i get there thanks for ur help :D
<FlakJacket> yeo
<FlakJacket> yep
<SmrtJustin> how do I add services that are in /etc/init.d/ to start at boot?
<Alexi5> how do i setup apache2 on ubuntu
<Hobbsee_away> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<unholy> hello
<unholy> be anyone here?
<FlakJacket> i'm here
<FlakJacket> in spirit
<unholy> ok
<unholy> whould u be able to help me install kubuntu?
<hatake_kakashi> unholy: there are guides all over the internet, just go browse for it
<unholy> i cant boot it from cd because the machine doesn't allow it in bios
<hatake_kakashi> unholy: then reset your bios
<unholy> its not an option, the machine is that old (mobo)
<hatake_kakashi> unholy: try updating to the latest version from your motherboard website
<unholy> dell sorta does wanna know about me getting into the bios.
<unholy> doesn't*
<unholy> is there a way to boot from floppy then work from cd?
<hatake_kakashi> unholy: they don't care, if they do they won't give you bios updates freely off the internet
<hatake_kakashi> doubt it
<unholy> i found ones for redhat and suse :(
<hatake_kakashi> unholy: what do you mean disks?
<MacMon> hi
<unholy> a floppy disk that mounts the cd
<unholy> and runs the cd's boot
<ragna> hatake_kakashi: hello =)
<MacMon> Dose anyone here know how to run Kubuntu on the newest ppciMac G5s?
<hatake_kakashi> unholy: if you can't do bios update then I don't know.. sure you can mod the floppy loader but hardly anyone has gone that far
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: hi
<Snake__> Whats a good file browser aside from konq?
<Snake__> and krusader
<ragna> anyone knows how to bind a command??? like "init 6" to "alt + f1"??
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: for commands to commands, its alias, but from keyboard to command, that I'm not too sure
<hatake_kakashi> ragna: actually the program 'bind' itself maybe useful, but you need to mess with xev first to get the key sequence I think
<ragna> hhhmm
<Snake__> Anyone?
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: nfi, I pretty much use whatever is available, maybe mc?
<hatake_kakashi> MacMon: I assume you need to get Kubuntu with ppc as compiled output
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: mc?
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: midnight commander, a shell based file browser
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: ehhh no, im lookin more for gui
<Snake__> And tryin to get away from the split screen deal
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: lol I see
<MacMon> i downloaded kubuntu the livecd and intsall cd but both froze at a black/brown screen
<hatake_kakashi> MacMon: any last debug messages? check via Ctrl+Alt+F2, Ctrl+Alt+F3, Ctrl+Alt+F4
<MacMon> i can't hit any keys beause the keyboard is frozen
<hatake_kakashi> MacMon: hmm
<treyh0> openoffice is pretty on kubuntu-i386 but ugly on amd64 :(
<treyh0> i installed the 32 bit version just cause of that
<treyh0> heh.
<Snake__> Kamping_Kaiser: help me out man
<Kamping_Kaiser> Snake__: sup mate?
<Snake__> Kamping_Kaiser: lookin for a file browser other than konq, or krusader.
<Snake__> Kamping_Kaiser: I dont want any split screen crap
<FlakJacket> what's wrong wih konq then?
<judgen> How do i remove borders in the taskbar
<Kamping_Kaiser> Snake__: no idea. (just read up), i would have said mc as well :/
<MacMon> it dosen't just do this for kubuntu/ubuntu it dose it forevery distro
<treyh0> why aren't there more "rolling release" linux distros like archlinux, that can provide a stable base OS and then up to date desktop
<Steven_M> hi all
<Snake__> FlakJacket: konq is to slow
<Snake__> (sorry about the late reply
<Snake__> What does gnome use as a file browser
<hatake_kakashi> Nautilus I think
<mike> Anyone running the amd64 version?
<Snake__> Hmm would that run on a KDE rig?
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: don't see why not, I can run KDE apps from Gnome, as long as the deps are set, etc
<Snake__> Yea
<mike> Any issues?
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: Wtf?? Why is it not in the repos?
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: it should be
<hatake_kakashi> mike: iirc if you want 64bit activated, some things are make or break. A fair few recommended using 32bit as it is more stable
<hatake_kakashi> !info nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: (file manager and graphical shell for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.12.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 831 kB, Installed size: 2672 kB
<Snake__> odd...
<Snake__> Let me update and try again
<hatake_kakashi> if not then maybe you need ubuntu-desktop :)
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: ha, screw that!
<Snake__> They want me to install nearly 30% of ubuntu-desktop to run it
<snoozix> hi there, on the kubuntu faq, i find that installing "kubuntu-desktop" should install kubuntu on a normal ubuntu system, but i still have kde 3.4.3 and not 3.5 :)
<mike> well I got amd dapper running ok so far... I have been a gentoo user for about the last 2 yrs and I have finally gotten fed up with the community.. I got crapped upon in there IRC channel for a "silly" question
<FlakJacket> oh that's stupid there are no bad questions
<mike> so I switched to kubuntu...
<snoozix> mike: same with me and those gnome developers. they suck.
<yello> hi is it possible to use png files as ones icons and if so then how
<snoozix> yello: for apps? yes it is.
<mike> yeah, sounded like the person crapping on me was like a 15 yr old or something... so I pretty much dropped them like a bad habbit.. and so here I am..
<yello> the kubuntu users seem really nice so far, im a noob and yet everyone has helped me so much
<yello> snoozix: i meant for the system, like a theme
<mike> I got a lot of debian experience... but I thought I would try this first.. so far so good
<snoozix> yello: it's the philosophy of ubuntu to help each others.
<snoozix> yello: =
<snoozix> yello: ?
<yello> snoozix: is there any way to make icon themes
<Snake__> yello: mike : We are extremely kind, caring people :) Live by the philosophy :)
<mike> the only thing I can't get working is my creative labs X-Fi soundcard and thats due to alsa
<snoozix> yello: don't know what exactly your'e talking about. if it's what i think it is -> yes it is possible, but i do not exactly know how.
<mike> the alsa folks don't have a driver for it yet
<snoozix> mike: it should just work
<snoozix> oh
<mike> well it would if alsa had a driver for it :D
<snoozix> i got a very unusual m-audio audiophile 2496 soundcard and it's fully supported.
<snoozix> first i thought i will have to wait like 1 year or so until i get sound out of it under linux
<mike> yeah, I was going to use a usb solution for now until the alsa folks get the driver going
<snoozix> and, tadaaaaaaaaa, ubuntu installed and it just worked.
<snoozix> usb solutions are input devices :)
<yello> lol im not sure either i just want to change the system icons to a nice set i downloaded from a website (folders, system icos)
<snoozix> anything else is beyond it and a workaround :)
<snoozix> yello: oh
<snoozix> yello: that should be possible indeed.
<mike> how much of a difference is there between the ubuntu respotires and say like debian etch?
<yello> lol does anyone know then :D
<snoozix> yello: did you check out kde-look.org? i guess they have a howto you could use.
<yello> thats where i got it from
<yello> :D
<snoozix> mike: don't really know.
<mike> *typo
<snoozix> mike: i think the biggest difference is in the update philosophy
<snoozix> mike: ubuntu doesn't get updated that often. i consider this an advantage.
<snoozix> mike: and if you really wanna know, ubuntu is for the lazy people. like life-artists, alcoholics, potsmokers, out-of-work people, problemchilds and so on.
<snoozix> mike: and this is exactly why i like it.
<Snake__> Hehe
* Snake__ is a potsmoker problemchild
<Snake__> :-D
<snoozix> hehe
<snoozix> i would be too if there wasn't problem with my lounge health
<snoozix> so im alcoholic
<mike> Well ok.. I am really none of the above.. I work about 100 hrs a week... :(
<snoozix> since 2 years
<snoozix> can't smoke anymore
<Nomad411> !icewm
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nomad411
<snoozix> mike: do whatever you think is good for you.
<Nomad411> !fluxbox
<ubotu> I heard fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<Snake__> mike: it's okay, we have a spot for you, its called the WA (worcoholics anamous)
<snoozix> Nomad411: fluxbox is great.
<mike> The life of a sysadmin... in the military
<snoozix> Nomad411: if you got any problems, ask.
<yello> what is the .* of theme files?
<Snake__> Nomad411: ill second snoozix
<Snake__> yello: .theme
<snoozix> Snake__: hm
<Nomad411> snoozix: Is there a fluxbox-desktop from apt^
<yello> hmmm i downloaded a .theme
<Snake__> Nomad411: nope
<Snake__> Nomad411: you can get fluxbox tho
<yello> but wen i try to load it it doesnt appear
<Nomad411> so I just install fluxbox
<snoozix> Nomad411: if you don't need twinview, apt-get install fluxbox.
<Snake__> Nomad411: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<yello> in the file opener thing
<Snake__> yello: what do you mean
<Nomad411> twinview == 2 monitors^
<snoozix> Nomad411: if you do, i can upload you a customized .deb if you want to.
<Nomad411> ?
<snoozix> Nomad411: exactly.
<Nomad411> no need, but thanks :)
<Snake__> Nomad411: then just do what I said
<yello> wen i go Install New Theme (in sys settings) i brows to the folder with the .theme inside but its not ther
<mike> ok so I got the dapper installed here and so far so good.. doing a apt-get dist-upgrade.. so far so good.. things like flash and stuff should be in the resp? right?
<yello> the folder seems empty from that but in konqueror its full of stuff incl. the .theme
<Nomad411> ftp.free.fr is down, it doesn't come from there does it?
<Snake__> yello: what are you trying to isntall?
<snoozix> Nomad411: then the normal fluxbox should just work....
<yello> a theme
<yello> called Silver Vista
<Snake__> Nomad411: no, its from the universe
<Nomad411> getting now
<snoozix> Nomad411: maybe you like to play around with styles. that's a little bit mad in fluxbox, but i think you will first want to figure out why by yourself.
<Snake__> yello: one sec
<snoozix> Nomad411: but let me tell you - it's an awesome windowmanager and i really like fluxbox a lot.
<Nomad411> I<m hoping for performance.. :)
<mike> fluxbox is nice and quite quick
<snoozix> you'll get it right in ya face.
<Snake__> yello: this? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=35445&PHPSESSID=725028e89525867d3b6de6d8ecccd392
<Nomad411> then looks of course
<snoozix> performance
<snoozix> there is more performance than in any other WM i guess.
<Snake__> Nomad411: you want preformace??? Hit Alt+Ctrl+F1 and go full CLI!
<yello> yea
<Snake__> Hehe
<snoozix> if you face the look, especially.
<Nomad411> Where do I change window manager?  (and back if all hell breaks loose?)
<snoozix> Snake__: hehe
<yello> thats the one :D
<mike> cli is your friend
<Snake__> Nomad411: know where you log in at? There is a button that says session type
<snoozix> Nomad411: i don't use gdm, sorry.
<yello> how do install it
<Nomad411> k
<Nomad411> re-sessioning
<Snake__> yello: that is for IceWM
<snoozix> Nomad411: i just removed the gdm init script and use ~/.xinitrc instead.
<yello> ah ok
<yello> lol thanks
<Snake__> yello: that will only work if you dump KDE and move to IceWM
<yello> no way
<yello> lol thanks
<yello> i didnt realise
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> No problem
<snoozix> icewm is nice, too. but at the moment i use kde and i'm happy to use kde.
<Snake__> I love my KDE
<snoozix> and it really works fine once you got used to it.
<yello> does anyone know how to install this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=28684
<snoozix> Snake__: yes :)
<Snake__> Hmmm nope yello
<yello> kde has been fine other than compiling gcc for the 2 days iv used it
<yello> yea noone seems to know how
<snoozix> Snake__: it's hard to configure it so it gets usable i think, but once you did that, it's awesome!
<Snake__> yello: whats wrong with gcc?
<yello> it wont compile anything for me
<yello> i keep getting error messages
<mike> compling.. ahh yes.. the days of gentoo and the 4 1/2 days to took me to build the box from scratch
<Snake__> yello: do you have build essentials?
<yello> i couldnt find build essentials
<Snake__> !info build-essentials
<Snake__> Uhh crap
<angasule> mike: you did a stage 1? suicide :P I used a stage 3
<Snake__> I cant spell
<mike> stage 1 here... all the way
<Snake__> yello: this is for you
<Snake__> !info build-essential
<yello> thanks
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<angasule> doesn't make sense to me, but if you want to suffer, go ahead :P
<Snake__> yello: sudo apt-get install build-essential should take care of gcc
<Snake__> !gcc
<ubotu> well, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<yello> ok thanks
<mike> and that was with a "fast" machine... a p4 3.0 with Hyper threading..
<Snake__> hmm yello I want this icon set
<Snake__> lol
<angasule> I have an athlon xp 2000+
<mike> I have a amd athlon 64 3700+ and it screams..
<angasule> I hate you, mike
<Snake__> I got a rocking Pentium 3!!!
<yello> woah thanks so much
<yello> lol same
<Snake__> 700 MHZ!!
<yello> :D
<mike> and I got 2 gigs of ram to boot
<yello> that ricebowl icon set is great
<Snake__> mike: Im rollin 512
<Snake__> hehe
<angasule> I have a 286 in my closet :P
<yello> if neone could make it a theme
<mike> I worked hard for this machine
<mike> ;)
<Snake__> mike: my big rig (gaming rig) has got a P4 EE 3.6 Ghz w/ 2 gigs of ram :)
<Snake__> I love that machine
<GoDawgs> hey guys... i just ins
<mike> Godawgs: How do you like fios service.. there getting ready to lay down the fiber here in my neighboorhood
<GoDawgs> installed kubuntu dapper on my lappy and i've come to see it's quite a big different
<GoDawgs> mike: it rocks!
<GoDawgs> i can download a full image in about 30 minutes
<GoDawgs> plus they grandfatherd me in so i'm only paying 29 bucks a month
<GoDawgs> for the next year
<yello> omg thankyou soooo much for the build essentials
<angasule> I have a laptop with 32MB
<Snake__> Download...a full image in 30 mins??
<yello> :D
<mike> GoDawgs: Really, you getting 15 mps service?
<Snake__> Tha sounds slow...
<yello> thankyou!
<GoDawgs> Snake__: you got it
<Snake__> yello: does it work?
<GoDawgs> mike: i don't know honestly
<Snake__> GoDawgs: image ofwhat?
<GoDawgs> i should have asked but forgot
<GoDawgs> Snake__: ubuntu
<angasule> I'm dying to put linux in it, if my mother gives up (the screen can't close, it's broken, but it works fine)
<yello> yep!
<yello> :D
<mike> GoDawgs: where u located?
<GoDawgs> So Cal
<GoDawgs> where are you mike?
<yello> wait
<yello> no
<mike> Godawgs: Va Beach here
<yello> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Snake__> GoDawgs: meh not that impressive, I get mine in about 35-35, thats fibers right?
<GoDawgs> oh right on... I'm originally from Georgia
<Snake__> yello: this is for you
<Snake__> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<GoDawgs> Snake__: yes, fiber
<yello> ok thanks
<mike> Yeah thats fiber to the premises or what ever...
<yello> and how would one do that sorry (sudo apt-get...)?
<GoDawgs> mike: exactly
<Snake__> yello: yes sir
<yello> thanks
<GoDawgs> they also installed all the hardware and all the wiring for no charge here
<mike> Verizon is getting ready to lay down fiber here in my neigboorhood.. 15 meg down and 2 up
<GoDawgs> i've had it about 3 months... and can't imagine going backwards...
<angasule> I hate you all! and mike in particular
<mike> or something like that...
<GoDawgs> my mom has d/u and oh my god!  i felt like i was in the stone ages
<mike> hate me? but why?? I am a great guy :D
<angasule> I have 256k down and 128 up and they call it broadband, at least I'm not in .za
<mike> where u at ang?
<GoDawgs> angasule: that's why you're feeling so foul... jealousy!
<GoDawgs> :)
<Snake__> im 3m down 1.5m up
<angasule> mike: actually, I hate everybody, don't worry
<angasule> mike: argentina
<GoDawgs> Snake__: trust me it makes a huge differnce
<mike> ah... I see... great coffee there
<yello> E: Couldn't find package xlibs-dev
<Snake__> yello: hmm hang on
<GoDawgs> and i sincerely doubt that you can download a full image in 30 minutes
* Nomad411 likes
<Snake__> !info xlibs-dev
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: (X Window System client library development files transitional package), section oldlibs, is extra. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 63 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<angasule> really? don't know, I drink instant coffee, I'm lazy
<Snake__> Its there...
<mike> Cox has me at like 5 down and 768 up
<GoDawgs> hey mike, how do you add software that's been downloaded to the menu?
<Snake__> yello: sudo apt-get update
<yello> ok thanks
<Snake__> yello: then try to install again
<angasule> there is this one coffee machine at uni that's insane, though, it's like the Pee of God or something, very good stuff
<GoDawgs> I think the pee of anyone is disgusting
<Snake__> Haha
<GoDawgs> I mean really...
<GoDawgs> ewe!
<yello> Reading package lists... Done
<yello> Building dependency tree... Done
<yello> E: Couldn't find package xlib-dev
<Snake__> Lets use a nicer term..like the sweat of god!
<mike> I see... I live off of coffee.... I in the navy so its the live blood of the fleet
<angasule> pee is medicinal, really! drink your pee and you'll see
<Snake__> yello: do you have your repos open?
<yello> my wat - lol im such a noob
<GoDawgs> Ok... that enough of that talk... come one now...
<Snake__> yello: did you ever enable universe and multiverse repos?
<yello> how would i have done that
<angasule> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mike> I'll pass on the pee stuff.. thanks...
<yello> so i should do that first
<Snake__> yello: Read up there
<GoDawgs> mike i agree totally!
<Snake__> yello: yep
<angasule> yes, yello, it's very important
<yello> ok thanks
<Snake__> yello: follow the first link shown, then go to the directions for kubuntu
<Snake__> yello: or you can use this one as well
<Snake__> !adept
<ubotu> from memory, adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Psi-Jack> Anyone here on the ubuntu-annouce and ubuntu-security-announce mailing lists?
<Snake__> wait
<angasule> ok, then you don't want to know my theory about where chocolate comes from
<Snake__> yello: never mind
<GoDawgs> mike tell me where i can make all my apps that are downloaded appear in the menu... do youi know how?
<GoDawgs> oops - YOU sorry
<yello> wats synaptic package manager
<yello> ah ok
<yello> lol
<Snake__> yello: scroll to the bottom
<Snake__> yello: symaptic is for ubuntu
<Nomad411> Snake__: yello:  Thanks for the thumbs up for fluxbox, it's very snappy!
<GoDawgs> yello it's how you get software
<Psi-Jack> yello: Synaptic is Ubuntu's package manager.
<yello> adept?
<GoDawgs> same thing
<GoDawgs> just for kde though
<yello> cool
<Snake__> yello: yea, down at the veryyy bottom
<Psi-Jack> Adept is Kubuntu's package manager.
<Psi-Jack> Synaptic uses GTK+, while Adept uses Qt
<GoDawgs> i too am VERY new to adept
<Psi-Jack> Basically.
<yello> ok im on the kubuntu one
<Snake__> GoDawgs: I dont like it, Apt for life
<mike> Godawgs: I thought it should do it by it self...
<GoDawgs> Snake__: You don't like synaptic?
<GoDawgs> mike: I dd too
<GoDawgs> it doesn't...
<Snake__> GoDawgs: no, I dont like adept...well I dont like synaptic either
<yello> lol i already know how to use adept
<mike> Godawgs: not sure what script.... update menu maybe
<GoDawgs> so far i'm not impress by adept
<Psi-Jack> Snake__: So.. What do you like, might I ask?
<mike> or menu update
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: apt ;)
<GoDawgs> mike: where do i find that?
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: and aplitude
<mike> cli
<angasule> adept gives too little information in my opinion, but at least it doesn't have a 'k' in its name
<mike> brb
<yello> ok so i search for those libs using adept?
<Psi-Jack> Snake__: Basically, you like CLI.
<GoDawgs> i used ubuntu dapper and i didnt' have that option... must be a kde thing
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: No, i'm no CLI freak, but I just dont digg the current managers
<GoDawgs> angasule: so true!
<GoDawgs> can one use synaptic in kde?
<yello> do i search for the libs using adpet?
<Snake__> honkzilla: yep
<Snake__> oops
<Psi-Jack> Snake__: That's cool. It's all about preference anyway.
<angasule> adept gives *way* too little info, and the search sucks badly
<Snake__> GoDawgs: yep
<Snake__> ugh.
<Snake__> lol
<Psi-Jack> yello: By using the filter input box.
<yello> yep
<yello> pl
<yello> wat libs were they agin sorry
<yello> the x thing
<Snake__> yello: you could just apt-get, its faster than waiting for the that thing to search when you know the name of the package
<Snake__> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<yello> it says they're installed
<angasule> but anyway, it'll probably be much better in dapper, maybe there're screenies available, brb
<Snake__> yello: impossible.... do sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<GoDawgs> well that sucks kopete just crapped out
<GoDawgs> fantastic... gotta love beta
<Snake__> GoDawgs: yes you can run synaptic on kde
<GoDawgs> snake ok right on
<yello> E: Couldn't find package xlibs-dev
<Snake__> yello: sudo apt-get update again
<GoDawgs> Snake__: is there a setting i should check to enable all software downloaded to appear in the menu?
<yello> ahh
<yello> found it
<Snake__> GoDawgs: I think everything appears there by default, but I noticed, (And this may be a bug) some times I need to restart X for it to show up
<yello> sudo apt-get install xlibs
<yello> not xlibs-dev
<Snake__> yello: your going to need dev.
<yello> is that right?
<yello> ok
<Snake__> yello: dev is what builds it
<GoDawgs> Snake__: forgive me... i've forgotten how to restart X
<yello> ahh
<yello> hmm
<GoDawgs> ctrl-alt-bkspace?
<Snake__> yep
<yello> in adept i cant find ne devs either
<Snake__> yello: all your universe/multiverse is enabled, and you updated?
<yello> yep
<Snake__> Hmmmmmmm
<GoDawgs> oh yeah... restarting X makes everything go away again
<yello> i think my uni/multiverse things r enabled
<GoDawgs> hehehehe
<Snake__> yello: type in apt-cache search xlibs
<Snake__> yello: then PM me the results, or pastebin them
<GoDawgs> Snake__: nope... i don't see firefox anywhere
<GoDawgs> ok i'll try using synaptic
<GoDawgs> breb
<GoDawgs> brb
<yello> keyboard-config - XKB data
<yello> xlibs - X Window System client library transitional package
<yello> xorg-common - X Window System (X.Org) infrastructure
<Snake__> dont spam.....
<Steven_M> How  can you run a program as a different user if kde is loged in as a non-admin account? (non-admin meaning an account with no sudo access)  The "run as different user" option in Run Command only seems to want a sudo password, instead of the password for the user whom you're trying to  run the program as.
<Snake__> yello: is that all?
<yello> sorry
<yello> yep
<Snake__> yello: one moment
<GoDawgs> sorry - adept could not fine mime/time application/octet stream
<GoDawgs> what in hell is that?
<GoDawgs> no mime types instaled
<GoDawgs> installed
<GoDawgs> Snake__: any ideas?
<Snake__> GoDawgs: huh?
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> yello: your sure your universe is enabled...thats all it could really be
<Snake__> yello: you hit apply before you hit close right?
<GoDawgs> then when i go to see if firefox is installed... it says it's not but then gives me a button for keep package... wtf?
<yello> ok ill have a look wat was the website for it again
<yello> soz
<Snake__> yello: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<yello> brb phone sorry
<Snake__> GoDawgs: odd
<GoDawgs> that's my middle name
<yello> sorry back
<GoDawgs> i have firefox now though... that's very strange ...
<angasule> mine is cornelius, if you tell anyone I'll kill you
<Snake__> LOL
<angasule> (the last cowboy quote :P )
<Snake__> angasule: you just told 134 people ;)
<angasule> 130 of whom are asleep :P plus I don't really have a middle name, my parents don't like them
<Snake__> GoDawgs: so you have firefox installed, but it doesnt show up on kmenu?
<GoDawgs> Snake__: oddly enough it is now
<yello> ahh its the repsitories
<yello> damn "apply" button
<yello> brb
<GoDawgs> and i just got synaptic... so now i'm dumping adept
<Snake__> yello: yea i made that mistake a few times :)
<GoDawgs> that sucked big
<GoDawgs> i love synaptic...
<Snake__> lol
<GoDawgs> it gives a lot more info
<Snake__> GoDawgs: kould have been worse
<GoDawgs> than adept
<Snake__> rememebr..what wsa that one with hoary...
<GoDawgs> pardon the k right? :)
<Snake__> krynaptic??
<Snake__> Something like that...
<GoDawgs> oh good lord... youi know i wasn't around linux then
<GoDawgs> just only in the last 8 or so months
<Snake__> GoDawgs: aw that sucks :)
<GoDawgs> nah, i'm ok with it :)
<Snake__> GoDawgs: I just started on it...in novemeber
<yello> really sorry bout that all repositories r open now
<GoDawgs> Snake__: WOWWW!  I'm so impressed
<yello> lol
<Snake__> but I tried it a while back on hoary, and I was just to over wheled, but what I do remeber, that the package manger SUCKED
<yello> ok so i search for
<GoDawgs> i'm not a programmer... I'm a web designer... and a girl brand new to any os besides Winblows
<yello> the devs
<Snake__> GoDawgs: Female!? hehe that doesnt happen
<Snake__> yello: try that apt-get install xlibs-dev
<angasule> GoDawgs: you made a mistake, never tell your a female human in a geek channel :P
<GoDawgs> Snake__: hehe... yeah, it does... I'm afraid. :)
<GoDawgs> angasule: why?
<angasule> s/your/you're/
<_david> hello... i just installed Kubuntu last night, and was just looking around - including Administrator functions. I had to walk away for a bit, and when I came back my screen was different - a terminal window was open. I'm feuding with my roommate, and now all of the Administrator functions won't go past the password; is there any way I can re-set the Admin password from the terminal window?
<Snake__> GoDawgs: I'm a webdesigner myself, fun job :)
<Snake__> HAHA angasule
<angasule> GoDawgs: because they're geeks! they don't know female humans
<GoDawgs> Snake__: I love it!
<GoDawgs> angasule: hehehe... I'm a geek too... and I know plenty!
<GoDawgs> :)
<Snake__> angasule: heyyy, my gfs have loved me
<Alexi5> later
<yello> thanks im just updating first
<GoDawgs> Snake__: yeah, you tell 'em ;)
<Steven_M> any ideas about my problem?
<angasule> Snake__: both your right and left hands?? :P
<Snake__> angasule: ill kill you
<GoDawgs> angasule: terrible... :)
<mike> sorry about that.. had to reboot
<angasule> Steven_M: what was it?
<GoDawgs> sudo apt-kill angasule
<GoDawgs> hehehehhee
<yello> haha
<Snake__> GoDawgs: http://ctc.vipsystems.us is my website (very outdated, im moving to a newer server (feuer-frei.net)
* angasule stops attacks with his all-powerful belly
<Snake__> Check out my site
<GoDawgs> i'm going there right now
<_david> worthless room
<angasule> 'check out my site', see? that's a geek pickup line
<GoDawgs> _david: be nice now
<Snake__> LOL
<GoDawgs> we're allowed to have fun too now :)
<_david> fu
<yello> wow the update takes ages
<Snake__> danimo: whats your ptoblem.
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> crap.
<Snake__> ment that to david
<angasule> he left
<Snake__> Assholes...let him run to gentoo.
<GoDawgs> Snake__: that's nice...
<angasule> Steven_M: what was your problem?
<Snake__> hell fit in just fine
<GoDawgs> your sitethat is
<angasule> Snake__: hey, not all assholes use gentoo, I don't anymore, for example
<Snake__> hehe
<yello> lol
<Snake__> yello: did ya get it?
<yello> still updating sorry
<GoDawgs> Snake__: i'm not a gamer so i can't fully appreciate it.... but i do see the code work that went into it :)
<yello> ok
<yello> so
<GoDawgs> Snake__: here's my personal site www.kelleychambers.com
<angasule> is this channel utf-8?
<yello> sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<Snake__> yello: alright, dont worry, your getting 18,000 packages :)
<GoDawgs> and there's breakingwind.org
<Snake__> yello: yep
<GoDawgs> www.breakingwind.org
<yello> ok dling now
<GoDawgs> i have a slew of 'em
<Snake__> Heh
<Snake__> GoDawgs: how long you been in the game?
<GoDawgs> i've been a certified designer since '02
<Snake__> Nice
<Snake__> I'm only 16 :)
<GoDawgs> Snake__: are you in the states?
<GoDawgs> Snake__: oh lord.. I'm 33
<Snake__> GoDawgs: yea, ohio
* GoDawgs feels quite old now....
<GoDawgs> hehehe
<Snake__> Haha
<yello> :D
<yello> im 15
<GoDawgs> is there anyone in here legal to vote? :)
<Snake__> yello: learn young! Linux is the future!
<GoDawgs> hehehehe
<yello> but still as stupid as neone lol i dont learn
<yello> lol
<Steven_M> How  can you run a program as a different user if kde is loged in as a non-admin account? (non-admin meaning an account with no sudo access)  The "run as different user" option in Run Command only seems to want a sudo password, instead of the password for the user whom you're trying to  run the program as.
<Steven_M> [16:36]  <Snake__> yello: is that all?
<GoDawgs> yeah i agre
<yello> not yet
<angasule> Snake__: that's your wife in the pic? good looking :)
<GoDawgs> Steven_M: i'm not sure. I'm quite new also.
<Snake__> angasule: huh?
<jariep1_> hi all
<GoDawgs> angasule: he's 16 dude
<GoDawgs> i dont' think he's married...
<yello> wat was the other one
<jariep1_> how do I switch between installed java versions?
<angasule> ah, well, I couldn't know that :P
<Snake__> Nope, cant say I am :)
<yello> xlibs-dev and then there was another wasnt there
<Snake__> ubotu: tell yello about xincludes
<Snake__> there yello, now dont exit that :)
<GoDawgs> Steven_M: I would ask the folks in #ubuntu... I'll bet they can help you...
<yello> thanks
<mnoir> Steven_M: try typing a different user into the box and give their pswd...
<yello> ok ill try compiling now
<angasule> Steven_M: if you "su otherUser" and become that user in a console, can you run things from there? maybe you have to add " -- :0" or something like that
<angasule> hmm, the local LUG is semi-dissolving
<Snake__> yello: hows it goin
<yello> fingers crossed
<Snake__> yello: are you checkinstalling?
<yello> u wont believe this
<Snake__> Sure I will
<yello> how do i send u a pm
<yello> sorry
<Snake__> yello: what program ya using for IRC client
<yello> Konversation
<Snake__> Double click my name :)
<yello> i g2g in 10
<yello> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<yello> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<Snake__> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<Snake__> !qtheaders
<ubotu> Snake__: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> Hold on...
<Snake__> nalioth_zZz: you here??
<yello> lol
<Nomad411> FF1.5 is soo amzingly faster using fluxbox!
<angasule> yello: you want to compile a qt app?
<yello> i dont know im trying to compile a theme i think
<yello> lipstick theme
<angasule> you need qt-devel or qt-dev, not sure the name
<Snake__> yello: I dont know what you need for the headers :(
<Snake__> nalioth_zZz: does...
<angasule> that's the only thing I miss about gentoo, it installs all headers
<angasule> when something asks for the header of X program, search for X-dev or X-devel in the repos
<yello> lol ok thanks
<Snake__> angasule: we need it for qt
<angasule> you're welcome
<yello> already installed
<Snake__> yello: thats for X, not qt
<yello> x-dev already installed
<Snake__> yello: can you come back tomorrow?
<yello> yea
<yello> wat time?
<yello> i have school so itll have to be arvo
<Snake__> yello: im here all day ;)
<angasule> yellowdart: I was using 'x' as a 'magic card', you must install qt-dev or qt-devel
<yello> lol ok
<yello> ill come on around 6:00 or 7:00
<Snake__> yello: what time zone
<yello> hmm
<yello> est
<Snake__> yello: alrighty, ill try to be here
<Snake__> If im not here, theres plenty of others :)
<yello> thanks
<yello> :D
<angasule> actually, it's a bit more complicated, searching for libqt will give a list of all qt-related packages
<yello> how do i search i g2g in a sec
<Snake__> yello: type it in adept
<angasule> in the Adept program there's a search box
<yello> ill just add a sticky for later
<angasule> libqt3-headers is the package you have to install, I think
<yello> woah theres a whole heap
<yello> ok thanks
<Snake__> angasule: I think your right
<yello> installing
<angasule> Snake__: I hate qt's moc
<Snake__> angasule: im going to find out the exact names when nalioth_zZz is on, and im gonna make a factoid. we need one
<yello> i g2g thanks for all ur help
<Snake__> c ya yello
<yello> ill be on tomorrow between 6 and 7 est snake
<yello> cya :D
<GoDawgs> Snake__: another satisfied customer huh? :)
<Snake__> GoDawgs: of course :)
<GoDawgs> LOL
<Snake__> GoDawgs: were you the one saying you came from another distro?
<GoDawgs> um... kinda... i was on Ubuntu Dapper...
<GoDawgs> not really another distro... just another version
<GoDawgs> i've used suse and mepis before though
<Snake__> Ah, someone said they came from gentoo I think..
<GoDawgs> not I
<angasule> I was a gentooite
<angasule> but I think someone said the same before me
<GoDawgs> angasule: what made you switch?
<angasule> gentoo
<Snake__> heh
<GoDawgs> ahh... didn't like it anymore?
<angasule> no, actually, I messed up gentoo (my fault, as usual), and there was a lot of talk about k/ubuntu at the time in the LUG
<Snake__> k/ubuntu is taking overr!! rawr!!
<Snake__> :)
<GoDawgs> oh right on
<angasule> I didn't feel like reinstalling gentoo, and there wasn't any other distro appealing to me
<Snake__> Suse is VERY good.
<Snake__> I love suse almost as much as kubuntyu
<angasule> I had started with suse, but it had become too windows-like
<GoDawgs> how does one pronounce Kubuntu ... is it Koo-bun-too or Kah-bun-too
<GoDawgs> yeah I love SuSE also
<Snake__> Koo - bun - too :)
<angasule> I think it's kooboontoo?
<GoDawgs> Snake__: thanks :)
<GoDawgs> really?
<angasule> anyway, english vowels are a joke
<GoDawgs> Boon?
<GoDawgs> hehehehe
<Snake__> I think its bun..
<GoDawgs> Good... I like buns. :)O
<GoDawgs> hehehe
<Snake__> Kubuntu is pronounced "koo-boon-too".
<GoDawgs> oh ya'll have a sense of humor... come on....
<angasule> bantu languages have nice sounds, I think kubuntu comes from a bantu language, but I'm not sure
<Snake__> grr
<GoDawgs> right on
<Snake__> I like bun more :(
<GoDawgs> I do too.  I think I'll say it Koo-bun-too
<GoDawgs> :0
* Snake__ doesnt care, and will continue claling it that. hehe
<angasule> GoDawgs: I don't like buns, well, not the ones used for sandwiches in any case :P
<GoDawgs> just for the hell of it
<GoDawgs> angasule: I like those... too! :)
<Snake__> s/claling/calling
<GoDawgs> hey guys i'll be right back
<Snake__> Peace
<Steven_M> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<GoDawgs> i need to find some sources to install Skype
<Steven_M> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Steven_M> (mozilla-thunderbird-bin:8793): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<GoDawgs> i'll be back
<Steven_M> gold@toshiba-laptop:/home/Steven$  mozilla-thunderbird --:0
<Steven_M> selected locale: en-US
<Steven_M> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Steven_M> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Snake__> GoDawgs: may I suggest klik?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell Steven_M about pastebin
<GoDawgs> what's that snake?
<GoDawgs> hatake_kakashi: exactly
<GoDawgs> thanks
<Snake__> GoDawgs: one moment, this is the most convient thing youll ever use
<GoDawgs> ok i'll wait
<hatake_kakashi> GoDawgs: np
<Snake__> GoDawgs: this is great when you dont have repos, and dont want to complie
<Snake__> http://klik.atekon.de/
<GoDawgs> oh okay... let me check it out
<Snake__> GoDawgs: its one click install, on any program they have on their site
<angasule> Snake__: how reliable is it?
<Snake__> GoDawgs: then it only uses one file, delete that file BAM. Program gone
<Snake__> angasule: very reliable
<GoDawgs> Snake__: but i have to instal klik first right?
<GoDawgs> that's extremely cool!
<angasule> Snake__: sounds like the mac .apps
<Snake__> GoDawgs: wget klik.atekon.de/client/install -O -|sh that installs the program
<GoDawgs> i was using openSuSE before and never knew i had it
<GoDawgs> ok one sec
<GoDawgs> ok it looks like it's installed... let me see how it works ... brb
<Steven_M> is there an xhost expert in here?
<Snake__> Not me :(
<GoDawgs> Snake__: wget klik.atekon.de/client/install -O -|sh
<GoDawgs> oops
<GoDawgs> Snake__: Please install ar in order to use klik.
<GoDawgs> what's that mean?
<Snake__> GoDawgs: sudo apt-get install rpm
<angasule> GoDawgs: you must install 'ar'
<GoDawgs> rpm?
<Psi-Jack> Yeak.
<Snake__> I think
<angasule> GoDawgs: it's odd that you don't have ar, actually, I have it
<GoDawgs> i thought we used .deb packaghes
<GoDawgs> pkgs
<Snake__> NO
<Snake__> WAUT
<Snake__> WAIT
<Snake__> GoDawgs: sudo apt-get install binutils
<GoDawgs> ok
<Psi-Jack> Snake__: I was about to say. Klik depends on rpm?
<Snake__> that will fix it
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: sometimes
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: some of it is RPM, but you only do that when you get the "Please install rpm2cpio in order to use klik" error
<Psi-Jack> Heh. hmm.
<Psi-Jack> That's no good. No good at all.
<GoDawgs> it's weird i always have to insert the CD now... the Dapper CD
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: why?
<GoDawgs> Snake__: you mean this "sudo apt-get install binutils"
<GoDawgs> damn it
<GoDawgs> Snake__: Please install rpm2cpio in order to use klik.
<angasule> http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/  <-- klik article or something
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: They take care of all dependencys before you download the file, then it all gets rolled up into one neat little file that goes on your desktop :)
<GoDawgs> so in other words I can't use that?
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: does it say that now?
<Snake__> ugh
<Snake__> GoDawgs: does it say that now?
<GoDawgs> Snake__: yeppers
<Snake__> GoDawgs: sudo apt-get install rpm
<GoDawgs> so it's an rpm pkg that i can't use ... right?
<GoDawgs> do I really... REALLY want to install RPM?
<hatake_kakashi> that makes you read rpms
<GoDawgs> so it won't harm my system right?
<Snake__> GoDawgs: its not an RPM
<Psi-Jack> Snake__: I Yeah.. I know what klik is. Never used it myself. Don't actually see the usefulness in it.
<Snake__> GoDawgs: its a special file called .cmg
<hatake_kakashi> .cmg?
<GoDawgs> ok... i'll give it a shot
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: its good if you dont want to complie and its not in the repos
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: yes, its a single file that contains all the files needed to run the program
<hatake_kakashi> Snake__: hmm
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: remove the one file, the program is gone. That allows you to put it on USB sticks and run from ther eetc
<Psi-Jack> Snake__: If it's not in the repos, then I don't mind compiling, prefixing to /opt somewhere, out of the way and thus, easily de-installable.
<GoDawgs> this is CRAZY
<Snake__> GoDawgs: whats up now
<GoDawgs> please install this... please install that!
<GoDawgs> geez
<Snake__> GoDawgs: what are you missing now??
<GoDawgs> Please install libstdc++5.so in order to use klik. The installation will continue, but the resulting cmg files will be larger than neccessary.
<GoDawgs> LOL
<Snake__> Wow.......
<GoDawgs> this is comedic
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> I didnt get all that :)
<Snake__> Probly because I have 15000/18000 repos tho
<Snake__> hehehe
<GoDawgs> apt-get libstdc++5?
<GoDawgs> i don't have but maybe 10
<GoDawgs> :)
<Psi-Jack> Snake__: Or better, I make my own deb package. :)
<GoDawgs> good lord
<Snake__> GoDawgs: I dont think so....
<GoDawgs> i don't know how :(
<Snake__> !info libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: (The GNU Standard C++ Library v3), section base, is optional. Version: 1:3.3.6-8ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 288 kB, Installed size: 848 kB
<Snake__> Oh
<Snake__> GoDawgs: go for it
<Snake__> hehe
<GoDawgs> ok... here goes nothing
<Snake__> GoDawgs: trust me, its worth it ;)
<GoDawgs> right now i'm getting invalid operation from shell
<GoDawgs> hold on a sec
<Snake__> GoDawgs: apt-get INSTALL libstdc++5
<Snake__> ;)
<angasule> hey, I need libcurl.so.2, but kubuntu has libcurl.so.3, I can't see how to install an older version (don't even know if there is one in the repos, actually)
<GoDawgs> ohohohoh Install is the key
<Snake__> :)
<hatake_kakashi> angasule: get the source and recompile that
<Snake__> !info libcurl.so.2
<angasule> I was looking for a less ugly way, hatake_kakashi, since that'd require installing a bunch of other stuff
<Psi-Jack> angasule: Why do you need an older version?
<GoDawgs> kelley@kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install libcurl.so.2 - Reading package lists... Done - Building dependency tree... Done - E: Couldn't find package libcurl.so.2
<angasule> Psi-Jack: closed source game
<GoDawgs> i give up.
<Snake__> GoDawgs: I told you not to do that..
<Snake__> roflmao
<GoDawgs> not to do what?
<Snake__> PM
<Psi-Jack> angasule: symlink libcurl.so.3 to libcurl.so.2
<tinin> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<angasule> Psi-Jack: that's not nice :P
<Psi-Jack> angasule: If it works, it works, right?
<GoDawgs> oh this is so fun...
<GoDawgs> hehehehe
<GoDawgs> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<GoDawgs> that's for everyone's benefit
<GoDawgs> it auto builds a source.list for ya'
<GoDawgs> check it out
<Psi-Jack> God...
<Psi-Jack> Nevermind, then.
<keqiuguang> y do mt open office keep hanging
<keqiuguang> soeone help me
<Psi-Jack> I was about to warn GoDawgs that that site, however, good, can be dangerous.
<angasule> oh, well, it didn't complain too much until it asked for a certain libstd++
<Psi-Jack> keqiuguang: In order to help yuou, you need to be more specific.
<Psi-Jack> keqiuguang: Use of the English language, also helps. :)
<keqiuguang> ok
<keqiuguang> my office document
<GoDawgs> sorry ya'll didn't mean to cut out on ya'
<Nomad411> Using fluxbox, is kde still needed?
<keqiuguang> it hangs everytime i use it
<Psi-Jack> GoDawgs that that site, however, good, can be dangerous, the source-o-matic one.
<Snake__> Nomad411: no
<keqiuguang> help
<GoDawgs> Psi-Jack: yes I know... that's why it stipulates "use at your own risk"
<GoDawgs> :)
<Nomad411> keqiuguang: just say what your problem is
<Psi-Jack> keqiuguang: "it hangs," is not any more specific than "keep hanging". Be more specific.
<GoDawgs> Psi-Jack: but thanks... seriously
<keqiuguang> it hang
* Psi-Jack sighs.
<angasule> keqiuguang: open office hangs when you try to use it?
<Psi-Jack> keqiuguang: Sorry. Can't help you.
<Nomad411> Snake__: If I did remove the KDE stuff, what package woudl it be?  Last time I did, it removed almost all from the machine :)
<keqiuguang> k
<keqiuguang> nevermind
<Snake__> Nomad411: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe kde? im not sure
<Nomad411> lol
<Nomad411> keqiuguang: If you start it from the oowriter from the command line, you may see error messages
<Psi-Jack> Nomad411: If you uninstall libqt3-mt from the system, pretty much all of KDE libraries and software will go with it.
<Psi-Jack> Among with anything else dependant on Qt, of course.
<Nomad411> SO that means, koffice, kopete, etc.. all go?
<Psi-Jack> Otherwise, you could just remove kdelibs.
<Psi-Jack> Nomad411: Well, yes.
<angasule> Psi-Jack: does adept uninstall all that depends on that package? or just breaks them?
<Nomad411> I guess it,s not taking that much space anyway..
<Psi-Jack> angasule: Adept follows dependancies.
<angasule> very very nice
* angasule tries it
<Psi-Jack> It's dpkg that will quickly break your system if you don't use it properly.
* angasule has a flashback from when he broke gentoo
<Psi-Jack> angasule: Ironically, That's not hard. :p
* GoDawgs slaps angasule back to reality...
<GoDawgs> Don't do that again!
<GoDawgs> Positive thoughts... postive... :)
<GoDawgs> positive even
<Psi-Jack> It's actually MUCH easier to break a Gentoo system than it is any binrary-oriented distribution.
<angasule> yes, but not anybody can break it as well as I did!
<Psi-Jack> angasule: Yes, yes, they can. ;)
<angasule> I didn't just make it non-functional, anyone can do that, I mutated it into something so hideous even microsoft wouldn't sell it
<angasule> and SCO wouldn't sue it!
* angasule goes look for the latest SCO news
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> angasule: Spill it. What did you do?
<Psi-Jack> I'm curious. :)
<angasule> I don't know, actually
<angasule> it was a long process of small screw ups
<Hysty> howdy all
<angasule> I installed and uninstalled programs constantly, changed settings all over the place, recompiled some stuff with different flags, etc
<angasule> hi Hysty
<Psi-Jack> angasule: Okay. So basically what you're saying is. You don't know.
<angasule> eventually it was like windows
<Hysty> heh
<angasule> well, sometimes I was trying to get something to compile but it'd be late so I'd sleep, and when I woke up I wouldn't remember what I had done the day before
<Psi-Jack> The biggest problem with Gentoo, is their resolver in portage is like molasses. It's very immature and extremely basic.
<Psi-Jack> I have explained this repeatedly to the Gentoo guys, and is why I now, refuse to use Gentoo.
<Psi-Jack> I even made strategical suggestions on which ways to make improvements. All of them were shot down, quite literally within milliseconds of me mentioning them.
<Hysty> their loss
<Hysty> anyone here used Linux MultiMedia Studio?
<angasule_> don't miss me any more!
<Hysty> phew!
<angasule_> hmm, I ate too much, it's almost 2am and I'm still not hungry enough for a midnight snack
<Snake__> angasule_: thats a problem!
<angasule_> yes, I can't go to bed without my midnight snack
* angasule_ is proud of his belly
<Hysty> yay compiled my first package
<rich0rd> it is not a belly until you can put a "Mass" of beer on it.
<Snake__> Hey guys is dapper flight 4 out?
<Hysty> it wasnt a few days ago
<angasule_> hey, I have a belly for the first time in my life, let me enjoy it! :P besides, i don't drink alcohol, caffeine is my only drug
<rich0rd> angasule: but with beer you get a belly in a shorter time
<Hysty> trying to get rid of my belly
<Hysty> i have 20 odd kilos to drop
* rich0rd trying to avoid a belly 
* Snake__ is doing pushups as he speaks
<Snake__> lol
* Snake__ works out while hes on the PC since he doesnt geto ut much
* rich0rd is doing the best sport on the world 
<rich0rd> billiards
<Hysty> bench press that monitor!
<rich0rd> drinking, smoking, sitting
<Snake__> Hysty: I got a bench right next to me
<Hysty> Snake__, well what are you waiting for, grab that monitor and move!
<Hysty> ;)
<angasule_> hmm, that's a good idea, my CRT is kinda heavy
<angasule_> I was underweight until a short time ago
<Snake__> Im pretty built myself
<Snake__> ;)
<angasule> I get bored too easily, I have a gym two blocks from home but I gave up after a month
<Snake__> angasule: gotta change it up
<angasule> I do pushups at home, but that's all
<angasule> and I walk a lot
<angasule> although summer is horrible for doing excercise
<rich0rd> summer - where?
<rich0rd> it's winter here
<angasule> I'm in the other half of the world
<rich0rd> damn
<angasule> there are two halves, just like the sith
<Snake__> angasule: me
<Snake__> http://myspace-139.vo.llnwd.net/00378/93/13/378153139_l.jpg
<Snake__> woot
<rich0rd> the cold and the warm yedis?
<angasule> who's the girl? she's good looking
<Snake__> hehe im just playing :) thats a random pic I found haha
<angasule> big screen! how many inches?
<angasule> oh :P
<Snake__> Hold on, I can get my real one, give me a sec
<angasule> http://anduin.net/~angasule/xmas/  <-- real pics of me
<GoDawgs> bye everyone... take good care and I'll talk with you soon
<Snake__> angasule: there
<Snake__> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=20275409&imageID=382457884&Mytoken=D98B5D2A-1143-89EF-65701413F33FEFE930206634
<angasule> good night, GoDawgs
<Snake__> Ugh
<Snake__> hold on
<GoDawgs> angasule: night night :)
<Snake__> angasule: http://myspace-884.vo.llnwd.net/00382/48/87/382457884_l.jpg
<GoDawgs> me Snake__?
<Snake__> naw, angasule
<Snake__> cya GoDawgs
<angasule> hahahaha
<GoDawgs> ok c ya
<angasule> who is the polite lady?
<Snake__> angasule: you look like a freakin psycho killer
<Snake__> My ex
<angasule> thanks
<Snake__> want more pics of her? hehe
<angasule> I love blondes :P
<Snake__> Same
<Snake__> Im workin on another one atm
<angasule> where are you from?
<Snake__> Ohio
<Snake__> Ohello
<martman> i reconfigured xorg to allow higer resoltions. i see it in my config file but im still at 1024 and the disply system settings window doesnt list anything higher
<martman> anyone have any idea anychance?
<angasule> ah, I have no girls in sight, unfortunately, I got semi-dumped a couple of weeks ago
<Snake__> sorry martman I dunno :(
<angasule> martman: try #kde or #xorg I dunno
<angasule> she was a lawyer and very religious, so it didn't have a future anyway
<Snake__> angasule: heres who im goin for
<Snake__> http://myspace-631.vo.llnwd.net/00500/13/62/500832631_m.jpg
<Snake__> http://myspace-346.vo.llnwd.net/00500/64/33/500833346_l.jpg
<angasule> very nice
<Snake__> I thought so
<angasule> she has a sister? :)
<Snake__> Shes got a 5 y/o bro...if you happen to be a catholic priest...
<unix_infidel> can anyone help me out here for some bloody reason cpufreq seems to change governors on its own after i plug in my ac adapter, or after i close the lid and such things like that.
<Snake__> LOL
<unix_infidel> what kinda program is acting like a bloody fool doing things i didnt ask it to do.
<Snake__> DUDE GREAT NAME!
<Snake__> unix_infidel: HAHAH
<angasule> hahahahahaha Snake__, sorry, I'm not even religious
<unix_infidel> eh?
<Snake__> unix_infidel: Sorry I cant help with the issue tho :(
<Snake__> unix_infidel: I was complimenting your name
<unix_infidel> lol, brillian.
<unix_infidel> t
<angasule> I have no idea, sorry
<Snake__> angasule: how old are you
<angasule> 25
<Snake__> Ah that sucks, I got a chick I could hook ya up with, but it might be illigal :-D
<angasule> hahaha
<angasule> here it's legal :P
<angasule> I'm not in the states
<Snake__> Ooo nice
<Snake__> lol
<angasule> anyway, I don't like dating younger girls, they get on my nerves
<Snake__> angasule: http://myspace-606.vo.llnwd.net/00357/60/62/357122606_l.jpg
<Snake__> Very mature ;) hehe
<Snake__> but very religious as well....good luck......
<angasule> nice pussy? :P
<Snake__> Yessir! :) (were gonna get in trouble lol)
<angasule> that's your ex, right?
<rich0rd>  !kickban wuhu
<ubotu> rich0rd: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rich0rd> harr
<angasule> I was talking about the cat :P
<Snake__> Hehe
<angasule> actually, that looks like one of those expensive cats that are not retarded like the usual pet store cats, hmm, don't remember the name
<Snake__> angasule: her cat gave birth to it
<Snake__> actually 4 of em :)
<Snake__> You can see 2 on the recliener
<angasule> neat, I'm a cat person, in so far that I hate dogs and I respect cats (I don't like the smell of living entities, though)
<Snake__> !adept
<ubotu> [adept]  a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Smrts> How can I add things in /etc/init.d/ to start on boot?
<Nomad411> !qemu
<ubotu> I guess qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<alcros> this is a longshot but, has anyone installed kubuntu on an HP Pavilion dv5000 successfully??
<alcros> My new kubuntu installation hangs on "checking battery state", I've found many pointers but they all refer to nvidia cards, and I have an ATI
<Psi-Jack> Interesting.
<Psi-Jack> Someone goofed up on the KDE 3.5.1 porting for Breezy.
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: why whats up
<Psi-Jack> It's claiming browser identification of Kubuntu 6.04 Dapper. :}
<Psi-Jack> For konq
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: where
<Psi-Jack> I've been using konq to hit my own site, trying to get this bloudy phpmyadmin package to actually use the config.inc.php like it's supposed to.
<Psi-Jack> So, it's in my apachelogs./ :)
<Snake__> Ahhhh neat :)
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: I think its like that because 3.5.1 is goin into dapper
<Psi-Jack> And, I, run Breezy. ;)
<Psi-Jack> Snake__: It already is in Dapper. But, still.
<Psi-Jack> Whoever backported it for breezy missed that one detail.
<Snake__> Yea
<Snake__> Well cant get everything can they?
* Snake__ wouldn't have thought about that :D
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> I do have some requests they should do for kubuntu-defaults, though, for konq. Enabling the platform and language in konq settings. ;}
<inter> my dell 700m won't reboot after writing a suspend2 image to the hdd...manual reboot is required by the image is restored fine...anyone have a suggestion?
<GullyFoyle> what pkg do i install to build x apps fom source? x-devel or something?
<Snake__> GullyFoyle: whats it asking for
<Snake__> x includes or what?
<Hostile> does anyone have fglrx drivers working with X.Org 7.0 here?
<GullyFoyle> X-includes
<Snake__> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<Psi-Jack> Hostile: Running Dapper, I presume?
<Hostile> Psi-Jack: yes
<Hostile> I wanted to try out Xgl, but the fglrx on Xorg 7 have hit me like brick wall
<Psi-Jack> Dapper, I won't run, till it's stable. ;}
<Hostile> like a*
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: do you know what the suggest packages are for qt headers and librarys?
<Snake__> suggested*
<Psi-Jack> Everyone's out trying to get this Xgl stuff. It's not all that great
<Hostile> Psi-Jack: yeah if after a few days on the ubuntu forums no one gets a solution, I might reinstall and stay at breezy
<Psi-Jack> Snake__: libqt3-mt and libqt3-mt-dev?
<Hostile> Psi-Jack: I just wanted to give it a try, I live to experiment
<Hostile> I have too much time on my hands
<Psi-Jack> I live to have a usable system.
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: I want to make a factoid in ubotu because that question has been brought up 2 times since ive been in here
<Hostile> Psi-Jack: hehe
<Hostile> My system is perfectly usable right now, Just no 3d accel
<Psi-Jack> Snake__: Yeah, it's libqt3-mt and libqt3-mt-dev
<Hostile> not a huge deal for me
<Snake__> ubotu: qtheaders is needed to complie some programs. You should get the following packages: libqt3-mt-dev libqt3-mt
<ubotu> Snake__: okay
<Snake__> !qtheaders
<ubotu> from memory, qtheaders is needed to complie some programs. You should get the following packages: libqt3-mt-dev libqt3-mt
<Snake__> Thank god
<Snake__> lol
<Psi-Jack> !Qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<Psi-Jack> Hmm..
<Psi-Jack> !Psi-Jack
<ubotu> Psi-Jack: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: DID YOU JUST CHANGE THAT!
<Snake__> That was not there
<Psi-Jack> Snake__: No.
<Psi-Jack> It's been there. :p
<Snake__> Dude I totally called that up earlier and it wasn't there!
<Snake__> ubotu: forget qtheaders
<ubotu> i forgot qtheaders, Snake__
<Psi-Jack> !Psi-Jack
<ubotu> from memory, psi-jack is A Kubuntunite, heavily into KDE and all against the Gnome generation.
<Psi-Jack> There we go.
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: will !qt fix this error
<Snake__> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Psi-Jack> Should yes.
* Snake__ sighs
<Snake__> Alright
<GullyFoyle> !QT
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
* Snake__ takes notes for when the guy returns tomorrow
<Psi-Jack> Dangit.
<Psi-Jack> Why the fsck isn't this phpmyadmin reading the /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php?
<Snake__> Psi-Jack: well, knowing php, and the way it acts, your missing a bracket :P
<Snake__> hehe
<GullyFoyle> !KDE
<ubotu> methinks kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Psi-Jack> There;s no apache errors. heh
<unix_infidel> ummm, there's no .xinitrc how do i set the wm?
<Snake__> unix_infidel: what do you mean?
<Snake__> unix_infidel: Are you trying to change to gnome/fluxbox/insert manager here?
<unix_infidel> lol, you kids and your gui.
<unix_infidel> no i'm trying to find xinitrc to so i can startx from command line
<Snake__> Ah :)
<unix_infidel> but i think i found it :P
<Snake__> unix_infidel: how long you been on nix?
<unix_infidel> Snake__: why?
<Snake__> unix_infidel: just curious, the way you say "You kids and your gui" hehe
<unix_infidel> Snake__: b/c every time i ask a pertinent question that doesnt really require a gui, i get an answer that requires a gui.
<unix_infidel> i'm just not a big fna, and i understand that's sorta the angle this distro takes.
<unix_infidel> but if its gonna be meant for the human beings it has to be made for all kinds of users.
<Hostile> unix_infidel: Oh my god, you just stated how I feel ALOT
<unix_infidel> ok.
<unix_infidel> ....
<Hostile> haha
<Hostile> I know where you're coming from unix_infidel
<Snake__> unix_infidel: not many of you cli rippers left, now in days we like teh pretty pictures :)
<Hostile> lol
<Hostile> someone actually said 'cli' don't see that term used much anymore
* Hostile makes song "GUI killed the CLI star"
<Snake__> Hostile: I love terminal as much as the next guy, but seriously, my moniter can support more than fonts and monochromatic colors. why should I put up with it? lol
<unix_infidel> Snake__: really, that's why most system admins use kde tools to manage all their services.
<Hostile> I just find GUI's are beating around the bush, just doing the same thing with commands that you could do yourself in less time
<unix_infidel> i wonder how many of you kiddos that like the pretty pictures get paid nearly enough to admire the pretty pictures as opposed to code them.
<unix_infidel> iono, just an opinion.  nothing personal, dont expect yall to learn every which way, just the way i'm looking for :)
<unix_infidel> brb.
<Snake__> unix_infidel: very true, and I have nothing against running a full command enviroment with a server, but as most of the.......
<Snake__> ugh.
<Hostile> lol.
<Snake__> users are home users...we dont think much about servers in ubuntu
<Snake__> THere we go
<Snake__> whatever
<Snake__> lol
<Hostile> If you want a server, use Debian
<Hostile> ^_^
<Snake__> Hostile: Red Hat for server
<Snake__> imo
<Hostile> UGH
<Hostile> SICK
<Hostile> REDHAT BLOWS
<Hostile> lol
<Snake__> lol
<Hostile> I run a Redhat server
<Hostile> it makes me hurt myself
<Snake__> Haha
<Snake__> Hostile: I run a w2k3 server..I know i know, im askin for it
<Snake__> lol
<Hostile> My home server runs gentoo (it's okay, but it's also causing global warming)
<Snake__> But I plan to move it linux when im more familer with linux (i've only been on since novemeber)
<[muttox] > wierd problem on kubuntu install, no root password and unable to su or sudo :S
<Hostile> [muttox] : sudo passwd
<Hostile> to set the root pass
<[muttox] > cant sudo
<Hostile> oh
<Hostile> passwd?
<[muttox] > lol yeah
<[muttox] > it wouldnt give me a gui on startup so i havent gone through any setup wizard if any existed
<Hostile> Hm.
<Hostile> Dunno, Odd problem, Sorry I'm just too tired to think right now
<Hostile> I'm just sitting around and bsing
<[muttox] > so i edited my xorg conf, sudo worked then, got my monitor working now it doesnt :P
<Snake__> and im goin to bed
<Snake__> Night guys
<Hostile> night Snake__
<Snake__> Good luck [muttox] 
<Snake__> cya Hostile
<Hostile> later.
<unix_infidel> can anyone tell me why flux fonts are different when i do start x as opposed to having kdm handle startfluxbox?
<unix_infidel> fonts arent antialiased anymore and i'm getting totally different fonts in my gtk themes.
<Hostile> Dude cuz teh kdm gui is teh pwn
<unix_infidel> holy jebus.
<Hostile> lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am trying to play a *.vob file in mplayer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's a 1.7 GB file but it plays only few seconds on a selection menu and then it terminates..
<trooper00> i can't seem to get any sound out of gaim but nothing else is having a problem. is there a simple workaround? for example, what command could i run to play the sounds?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i choose the chapter? in the main screen i can't click :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or better, if i click it doesn't happen anything
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<MeshGearFox> Haaaaa :D
<KaoticEvil> anyone ever messed about with ndiswrapper?
<MeshGearFox> Ah, just gonna shoot this out real quick, but how do I mount a swap partition? checked online, but it just says to, er, mount it and then do swapon on it.
<EightiesK> hello
<MeshGearFox> :D
<EightiesK> I use Fedora Cores grub booter but i wanna erase my fc4 to install react os. how would i go about doing that so i can keep kubuntu and windows and now react os
<MeshGearFox> Eighties: I don't know much about this, but I know there are Kubuntu/Ubuntu tutorials on installing XP AFTER kubuntu.
<MeshGearFox> Which messes up GRUB somehow, and, like, knocks Linux out of it, or just stops it from running and boots to windows by default.
<EightiesK> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<MeshGearFox> Anyway, if you haven't checked those, I THINK the same principles should apply.
<MeshGearFox> !swap
<ubotu> well, swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<KaoticEvil> how easy (or difficult) is it to compile a new kernel under kubuntu (breezy)?
<KaoticEvil> is it any more difficult than under any other distro? and can i simply go to kernel.org and get the latest and go from there?
<trooper00> KatoicEvil: use the debian method for compiling your kernel (make-kpkg, etc). shoud be some howtos listed in google
<KaoticEvil> hmmmm... ok
<trooper00> KaoticEvil: : use the debian method for compiling your kernel (make-kpkg, etc). shoud be some howtos listed in google.. but yeah, you could just get the latest kernel and compile it as you would on any distro
<KaoticEvil> trooper00> the reason i ask, is my wireless card requires ndiswrapper to run under linux...
<trooper00> KaoticEvil: shouldn't matter if you are using the same configuration. get the latest source.. use the configuration you find in /boot, tweak with care.. but when its time to compile, use make-kpkg and a deb file will be created for you.
<KaoticEvil> ok, wool
<KaoticEvil> cool even
<KaoticEvil> ok, well thanks trooper00 :)
<MeshGearFox> Hahah. I typoed and made a sawp file.
<MeshGearFox> I suck at the linux >:D
<DevGet> http://pastebin.se/2312 <- why?
<yello> hey does anyone know how to run mp3s on linux ?
<yello> anyone? lol
<KillerKiwi2005> yello: try automatax
<trooper00> i think you need to apt-get istall libmad0
<yello> thanks
<yello> :D
<trooper00> lots of typos tonight
<yello> where would i get that
<KillerKiwi2005> for the lazy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<yello> thanks :D
<yello> hi im really sorry im a real noob i was just wondering i came up with an error about "configuring zenity"
<yello> what does that mean?
<KillerKiwi2005> yello: did you follow the kubuntu directions? or the ubuntu?
<yello> the kubuntu ones
<yello> i almost did the ubuntu one (cos i thought ubuntu and kubuntu were the same)
<KillerKiwi2005> so you've installed zenity?
<yello> but i didnt
<KillerKiwi2005> wget http://kambing.vlsm.org/ubuntu/pool/main/z/zenity/zenity_2.10.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<KillerKiwi2005> sudo dpkg -i zenity_2.10.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<yello> hmm i must have
<yello> yea i did the wget
<KillerKiwi2005> and the sudo command?
<yello> nope
<yello> i didnt do that one
<KillerKiwi2005> you need to do every line
<yello> ok
<yello> so how do i uninstall zenity?
<KillerKiwi2005> wget does not install it just downloadws a file
<yello> ah ok
<KillerKiwi2005> just start the commands again
<yello> im retrying
<yello> i just pmd u the output
<yello> but i dont think it worked
<yello> [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<yello> how can i send u the output?
<KillerKiwi2005> use http://pastebin.com/
<yello> http://pastebin.com/562386
<yello> i tried the last command twice
<trooper00> if all you want is to play an mp3, i think all you need is the libmad0 package
<yello> ok
<yello> sudo apt-get install libmad0 ?
<trooper00> yup
<trooper00> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<yello> http://pastebin.com/562387
<yello> i already did that i opened them all
<yello> ok im installing using adept
<yello> damn it froze
<yello> how do u unfreeze/force quit in linux
<trooper00> telling you. all you need is libmad0 to play mp3s. heh
<yello> yea im about to download
<yello> but adept froze on em
<yello> *me
<yello> thanks
<yello> its all working
<yello> libmad0
<yello> thanku so much
<yello> hey all does anyone know how to use custom system icons for example the ricebowl icon set on kde look
<_david> hey, I heard that the kubuntu dapper install is from a livecd, do you why there is for the alpaha (flight 4) release still an install and livecd version for download?
<alcros> Hi, I just installed kubuntu but when it starts leaves me at the getty, no graphical login nor kde
<alcros> any ideas?
<jewstercollies> did you so a server install
<DeLeon> hello
<alcros> no
<alcros> I installed normally
<jewstercollies> can you startx
<alcros> no,
<alcros> I installed the fglrx driver for the ATI video card
<OculusAquilae> hi
<OculusAquilae> does anobody know how to get the Output of "startkde"?
<alcros> but 'ati' or 'fglrx' fail to load
<alcros> startx gives me the following message: fatal server error: Module load failure
<DeLeon> does someone knows any undernet server name?
<_david> alcros: try modprobe fglrx
<jewstercollies> what ati card
<haakonn> hi, how to upgrade to kde 3.5.1? i've put ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.5.1/kubuntu in my sources.list, but there only seems to be 3.5.0 packages there
<alcros> no, it didn't work, it is an ati radeon 200M
<alcros> but fglrx is loaded according to lsmod
<haakonn> in fact all the mirrors linked to from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php seems to only have 3.5.0 packages, judging from the file names
<DHGE> haakonn: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/ breezy main
<haakonn> DHGE:  ah, 3.5.1 filenames, finally :) though i usually try to avoid using "main" sites
<DHGE> put up a mirror ;-)
<haakonn> naah :)
<haakonn> kubuntu.org is damn fast anyway
<haakonn> in fact i didn't know my dsl could pull that much
<VincentMX> hi
<Otis> hi people .... I've installed w32codecs and KMPlayer ... when I click on a WMV that's on my HD, KMPlayer starts ok but it says "Player mplayer Not Running" .... any ideas what's wrong ?
<Otis> (I've tried a lot of howtos found on various forums)
<hugelmopf> Otis: have you tried playing it directly in mplayer?
<Otis> hm, good point ... let me see
<Otis> hehe .... ok, looks like I just haven't got mplayer ... sorry, I'm thick
<Otis> (all the howtos just said install w32codecs and a couple more things "et voila" but no)
<Otis> hugelmopf: it doesn't appear in Synaptic ... do I need to add a source to my sources.list file ?
<hugelmopf> Otis: one second, let me check. (where did you get kmplayer from?)
<Otis> hugelmopf: or do I need to go and find a deb package somewhere to install it ?
<Otis> let me check
<Otis> http://mysite.verizon.net/vze1ui63/debs/kmplayer.0.9.1a.tar.gz
<Otis> some random dude basically :-)
<hugelmopf> Otis: mplayer-586 is in multiverse
<Otis> aha ... I guess I don't have multiverse enabled in my sources.list (would have sworn)
<Otis> me go see
<Otis> I guess it would have been clever to check this out first : http://kmplayer.kde.org
<Otis> tee-hee
<Otis> I don't see mplayer-586* in Synaptic .... isn't this URL enough to see "multiverse" deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Otis> ?
<hugelmopf> Otis: no, this is only multiverse component of "breezy-backports". you will also need it for "breezy" itself
<Otis> ah ok (still figuring out the sources thing) ... can you recommend a URL ?
<Otis> or do I just need to add a slightly modified version of that URL ?
<hugelmopf> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<hugelmopf> this is what your breezy line should look like if you are from the netherlands
<Otis> hugelmopf: ok, I'll do that, thanks
<hugelmopf> Otis: don't replace the breezy-backports line with this, but the breezy line!
<Otis> yep
<hugelmopf> Otis: btw... http://archive.czessi.net has fairly trustworthy breezy packages for kmplayer
<hugelmopf> and more kde multimedia stuff.  apt line:  "deb http://archive.czessi.net breezy stable stable-updates"
<Otis> hugelmopf: I'm having trouble building a satisfactory URL for the sources.list file ... trial-and-error
<Otis> I'll stick your last one in there
<hugelmopf> Otis: there is not only one URL, but you can place arbitrarily many sources in there.
<hugelmopf> Otis: have you read the wiki page about that?
<Otis> oh, I need some key
<Otis> I'll go check ... the wiki ? which wiki ?
<hugelmopf> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Otis> I'm guessing I should browse to that url
<hugelmopf> look at ubotus information
<Otis> I'm familiar with "how to add sources" I'm doing that right now ... it's a matter of getting the right URLs
<hugelmopf> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Otis> ah, that looks good
<Otis> oh neat !
<hugelmopf> about czessi.net (which is not included in the source-o-matic), look at http://www.czessi.net/apt.php?i18n=de
<hugelmopf> err, sorry, that was the german version.
<Otis> frustration slowly growing here.... synaptic throws loads of errors on archive.czessi.net URLs
<Otis> I'll try something else
<Otis> made with source-o-matic
<hugelmopf> you don't have to use it, especially not if you find everything you need in the official repositories
<hugelmopf> but are the "frustrating" (errhmmm) errors probably just warnings about the missing gpg key?
<Otis> I forget the details, I'll paste some stuff if I run into it with the other URLs I'm trying out
<Otis> Couldn't stat source package list ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy/main Packages
<Otis> still no mplayer *grrrr*
<Otis> that's the error I was getting with the czessi link too
<hugelmopf> did you update?
<Otis> duh ... last time yes, not this time ...
<Otis> insane ... still no joy ... I must be missing something (I *did* do the gpg commands to insert the keys)
<Otis> ok, I'll give the czessi links another try
<hugelmopf> if you are not afraid of the command line, your best bet is to do a "sudo apt-get update" there
<hugelmopf> and if errors appear, paste them in the pastebin
<hugelmopf> including your sources.list
<Otis> hugelmopf: no, not afraid ... just tend to use a GUI where available ... brb with the results
<hugelmopf> Otis: i know. GUI's are fine, just for support via IRC sometimes a bit difficult.
<Otis> hugelmopf: wow, this is starting to get silly .... got the keys installed for czessi ... still no mplayer
<Otis> I'll try an apt-get mplayer from cmd line
<hugelmopf> Otis: if you need help, paste your sources.list, output of "sudo apt-get update" and output of "sudo apt-get install mplayer-586" in kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Otis> ok, shall do ... you're a star
<Otis> hang on .... I should have "multiverse" on the end of the czessi line
<Otis> I'll add that now
<hugelmopf> no
<hugelmopf> deb http://archive.czessi.net breezy stable stable-updates
<hugelmopf> this line means: binary debs of the "stable" and "stable-updates" components of czessi's repository for release "breezy" can be found at http://archive.czessi.net
<Otis> ah ok
<Otis> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/562479
<Otis> please ?
<Otis> I just need to do the 2nd command above
<hugelmopf> this looks fine
<hugelmopf> now you can try to install mplayer-586 and kmplayer
<hugelmopf> "sudo apt-get install mplayer-586"
<hugelmopf> sorry
<hugelmopf> i overlooked one thing. you still don't have multiverse for breezy activated.
<hugelmopf> did you paste your sources.list ?
<Otis> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/562482
<Otis> er no, let me do that
<Otis> maybe it's good to know that I got kmplayer from some website somewhere
<hugelmopf> don't worry about kmplayer yet.
<Otis> maybe that's what's causing the problem
<hugelmopf> no
<hugelmopf> i know what your problem is, i just need your sources.list to fix it
<Otis> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/562485
<Otis> here you go
<Otis> hugelmopf: I figured I was missing the multiverse bit ! :-)
<Otis> I tried to add it myself but with no joy ... not sure how to build a source URL from scratch
<Otis> and browsing czessi doesn't exactly inspire
<Otis> ;-)
<hugelmopf> one sec
<hugelmopf> make these two changes, then do a "sudo apt-get update" and it should work: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/562487
<hugelmopf> the explanation: before, you only had multiverse activated for the breezy-backports repository (which is only supplementary to breezy), not for the breezy repository itself.
<Otis> yay
<Otis> that was it
<Otis> no need for czessi or other stuff ... just needed adding the multiverse to my existing lines ... THANKS !
<hugelmopf> Otis: correct. but if you want a repository, where you can get kmplayer (and updates for it), you need czessi
<Otis> oh ok
<Otis> ahem ... E: I wasn't able to locate file for the liblame0 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Otis> I guess I have to put the czessi link back in to sources.list, right ?
<hugelmopf> no. when did this error happen?
<Otis> I did a reload in Synaptic, searched for mplayer, saw the good packages (yay!) and marked for install ...
<Otis> while it's installing it's selected a whole bunch of dependants ... and then that error
<hugelmopf> can you do "sudo apt-get install mplayer-586" and paste its output?
<Otis> yup
<Otis> WOW, it worked this time
<Otis> *ergh* ?????
<Otis> ah well, not complaining ;-)
<hugelmopf> maybe you had some strange selections saved in synaptic
<Otis> sooooo ... let's see if it works now !
<Otis> always possible I guess
<Otis> hehe, it starts !
<hugelmopf> Otis: kmplayer or mplayer?
<Otis> mplayer
<Otis> now for kmplayer
<hugelmopf> try it with the one you have already installed
<MetaMorfoziS> hey! where i can warn about my country's name is mispelled? http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<MetaMorfoziS> see: hungry:)
<MetaMorfoziS> not hungary:)
<Otis> hugelmopf: ah, well .... KMplayer tells me "Player mplayer Buffering" ... but it doesn't play
<hugelmopf> maybe it needs a second for buffering
<hugelmopf> or is it local?
<Otis> hugelmopf: I got to go for a while ... thanks for all the help so far
<Otis> hugelmopf: local file
<Otis> already played nicely from mplayer .... I guess I have to configure KMplayer properly
<hugelmopf> yep... good luck
<Otis> cheers
<Otis> hugelmopf: WEIRD ! KMPlayer has started showing the vid !
<Otis> it just seems to take forever to start playing back
<hugelmopf> and does it play ok?
<Otis> I'm going to uninstall this KMplayer (doubtful origin) and see if czessi has a more reliable one
<hugelmopf> yes, sounds like a plan.
<Otis> hugelmopf: well it looked ok for the 10s I let it play
<Otis> ok, MUST have lunch with wife and baby :-)
<hugelmopf> maybe the wmv is not the file, but only a link to a URL?
<hugelmopf> ok
<Otis> talk later and thanks a lot
<hugelmopf> laters
<Otis> (no, got a 4 MB file there on the HD)
<Otis> cheers
<Otis> l8r
<libra> hallo
<_tim> hi everyone
<dingo> hi
<_tim> does anyone know anything about thumb drives and kubuntu iv been searching on google for info cos i always get this error - An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:
<_tim> lol dingo are u dingo_aus :D
<dingo> :D
<dingo> tim are you sailing the bluesea of adventure?
<_tim> thats me :D
<dingo> so what is the prob with your thumb (drive)
<_tim> ill talk on kopete one sec :D
<_tim> r u on?
<dingo> yup
<digitaldeath> hey all
<_tim> hi
<slow-motion> hallo
<Otis> hugelmopf: hi it's me again !
<Otis> mplayer works fine ... kmplayer doesn't seem to work though .... there are errors in its console ... would you have a minute to check it out ?
<Otis> hehe, google has some good hits on that
<ulaas> hello i have a dapper issue with kde-print. should i shoot here or ubuntu-devel
<Otis> fleh ... giving up on kmplayer for today
<matt_> :(
* DjDarkman nincs itt vagyis itt van ,de van douga :D
<fjellrev1> I was on the verge of crasping tv-out with my nvidia card,when I booted up it showed everything clearly on my tv,when x started it went crazy. Anyone able to help me?
<simone> hi guy!
<simone> someone can help me? I want to change my default soundcard
<simone> how do I do?
<dst20> bonjour a tous
<dst20> je cherche a installer une clef usb wifi pour ubuntu
<Cainus> anyone know if there's a way to turn off the wacky firewall stuff?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Cainus: what do you mean?
<Cainus> incoming ports are being blocked somehow
<Cainus> messing with iptables is getting annoying since I have a firewall between this computer and the internet already
<Cainus> so I'd like to turn off whatever firewall is running (i assume there is, since incoming ports appear to be blocked)
<tbenita> hi, how can I net-install kubuntu ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik you cant
<Tm_T> you can
<Tm_T> using debian netinstall discs
<Tm_T> with little tweak
<tbenita> Tm_T, is there some doc on that ?
<tbenita> Tm_T, is it just reconfiguring the sources.list ?
<Tm_T> I think so
<Tm_T> no idea about docs
<Cainus> soo... anyone know how to turn off the firewall stuff?
<Rodni> Is it possible to back up my data to a network computer using the command line? My GUI crashed and I can only enter in recovery.
<tbenita> ok thx Kamping_Kaiser Tm_T
<mnoir> where is the setting to start an app on a specific desktop - i seem to have lost it!
<tbenita> Rodni, you can do an archive using tar (tar cvfz myarchive.tgz /home for example )  and copy the archive to whereever you want with ftp, scp or anything
<Rodni> Sounds good, all I need to do is back up a single folder from home. The rest I have on a seperate hard disk.
<Rodni> What command do I use to do that?
<Kalidarn> hmm anyone tried to compile qualculate-kde? the a graphics calculator http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88877 says it compiles properly yet im not sure how and unfortunatly its only in the dapper repo.
<Kalidarn> *qalculate-KDE
<tbenita> Rodni, as root : "tar cvfz /tmp/home.tgz /home" and "scp /tmp/home.tgz 192.168.0.1:/tmp/" to copy it to the machine 192.168.0.1 via ssh
<_tijn> hi all
<Rodni> oh thanks
<Rodni> I hope this works
<Rodni> Wait! I have a folder in my home directory called 'Movies'. Can you tell me how to tar only that one and send it across the network/
<Rodni> do I just replace 'home' with 'movies' folder?
<mnoir> ~username/movies would work
<Plouj> hi
<mnoir> \/movies would not
<Plouj> when I install root (/) on an LVM partition, shouldn't (k)ubuntu crate an initrd for me?
<Plouj> I wasn't able to make LILO install on the ubuntu partition either, so
<Plouj> I chose the no boot loader option
<Plouj> and it told me to use these boot options for my other bootloader:
<Plouj> kernel = /boot/vmlinuz, root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root, kernel args= root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root
<Plouj> however, I don't think grub can actually read LVM volumes
<Lacerta> Hi. I want to copy all data from my current HD to a new one. What's the best way to do that?
<_tijn> how do i use the bot?
<GeniusDex> i have grub installed on (hd0) (sda), and i want to boot winXP from (hd1,2) (hda3), but when i use the default windows lines in the grub config it just hangs after the 'boot' command
<jarlath> After a few installation attempt, I have finally gotten kubuntu working near perfect. Put I never made a seperate partition for files (incase I need to reinstall). Can I shrink hda1 and add another partition? I read about something like partition magic for linux in a magazine a while back, but I dont recall what it was and what it did.
<MetaMorfoziS> Lacerta: mc
<MetaMorfoziS> (midnight commander) apt-get install mc
<mnoir> Lacerta: be careful -  if it is a disk containing an os, there are some directories that might not copy the way you want - like /dev and /proc
<Lacerta> i just kinda want to move this crap to a faster HD
<tafsen> Can you change the information on mp3's trough amaroK?
<_alex> a program to record video on kde ?
<_tijn> if i recall correct.. nope
<_tijn> tafsen: i think it gets is info from the dj music db... not sure
<tafsen> _tijn: the meta-tag?
<_tijn> tafsen: dunno
<_tijn> tafsen: is you right click, you can change the meta info
<Nomad411> Woudl anyone know the name of that sofware that show you a ton of streaming radios to pick from?  It had a green play button as the icon for it..
<_tijn> tafsen: right click -> properties -> meta-info
<GeniusDex> live365?
<Nomad411> those are a category in it.,.  Somwthing stream I think ..  Oh!!  streamtuner ?
<Nomad411> yes!
<Nomad411> I just needed to type it outloud.. lol
<_tijn> hehe
<_tijn> btw, where do i get libdvdcss2?
<hugelmopf> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<_tijn> thnx!
<_tijn> to use bot-commands, do i need to be registered?
<tafsen> _tijn: right click > edit track info ?
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: you still looking for an answer? if the new HD is bigger then the old one, you want to use "dd"
<Lacerta> a lot bigger
<Lacerta> i'm copying the files now with mc
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: that won't help if it is a system disk
<Lacerta> k..?
<Nomad411> one last question: in kde, if a window extends outside of the window where we can,t grab teh title bar, we can use ALT-drag to grab it from any area.  Is there a similar thing in fluxbox?
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: as mnoir pointed out, there are some directories which need special treatment. it might be easier to make a bit-by-bit copy with dd
<Lacerta> umm.. is it very complicated command?
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: then you only need to reinstall the master boot record (in case it is your primary disk), and everything should work exactly as the old one.
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: the dd command is not very difficult
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: but it would be best to use it from a knoppix cd, so that the disk you want to copy is not in use. is it your primary (system) disk?
<_alex> a program to record video of my desktop?
<Lacerta> hugelmopf: yes this is my primary disk
<hugelmopf> _alex: what about searching? http://www.google.de/linux?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=record+desktop+video&btnG=Suche&meta=
<_alex> i want to make a video of my desktop
<hugelmopf> _alex: yes, and i presented you a straightforward search with google yielding the results you are looking for?
<mnoir> Lacerta: be careful -  if it is a disk containing an os, there are some directories that might not copy the way you want - like /dev and /proc
<mnoir> sorry
<mnoir> fatfinger!
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: do you know knoppix?
<Lacerta> hugelmopf: you mean LiveCD?
<_alex> no
<mnoir> Lacerta: it is not technically elegant but you might consider reinstalling os on the bigger diak and copying only what you need - this is what often do
<mnoir> what 'I' often do...
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: knoppix is a live cd, but not the ubuntu LiveCD, you are probably referring to. but the ubuntu one should also work fine.
<manveru> you cannot install the ubuntu-live-cd
<hugelmopf> manveru: did you read our conversation?
<manveru> no, just throwing in random pieces of memories
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: it is not easy enough to do it in 5 minutes without knowing about hard drives, partitions, master boot record, grub.
<Lacerta> I just don't want to have all the trouble again as i was tweaking the current system
<Cainus> hey...can anyone give me a definitive list of repositories?  apt-get can't find java or azureus, and I've enabled every repository in the default file, and I've done an apt-get update
<Snake__> Cainus: those arn't avalible in the repos
<Snake__> Cainus: blackdown java is I think, but not sun
<Cainus> do I need sun?
<Snake__> Nope
<Snake__> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Cainus> some ubuntu docs said apt-get install j2re1.4 would work
<Snake__> Yes that would give you blackdown
<Cainus> k... but it doesn't :)
<Snake__> Cainus: try this
<Snake__> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<Cainus> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: i understand what you mean, and it is absolutely possible. first thing to do is making an exact copy bit by bit with the command "dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb" where /dev/hda would be the hard drive you want to copy to /dev/hdb. but you want to do this from a LiveCD, so that /dev/hda does not change while you are copying it bit-by-bit
<Snake__> odd....
<Snake__> Cainus: you have your universe enabled?
<Cainus> AFAIK
<Cainus> lemme double-check
<Snake__> Cainus: if you enabling through adept, DONT FORGET TO HIT APPLY BEFORE YOU CLOSE
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: but you should read a good tutorial on dd somewhere on the net first.
<Snake__> To many people arn't dong that :)
<Snake__> *
<Snake__> doing**
<Cainus> Snake: what should the line look like that enables universe/multiverse?
<Cainus> I've got every line enabled anyway :\
<Snake__> Cainus: This is for you
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Lacerta> hugelmopf: i'm going to try that dd thing. thanks
<hugelmopf> Lacerta: this here explains it a bit: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=362506
<Snake__> Cainus: Follow the first link, scroll alll the way down to where it says "kubuntu" and the adept instructions are
<Cainus> Snake__: yeah I copied all those lines in too
<Cainus> been to this page already
<Snake__> alright
<Snake__> and your sure you hit apply before you hit close?
<Cainus> yeah
<Cainus> can I just copy this page right into my sources file?
<Cainus> adept kinda seems to get in the way a lot
<Snake__> Type in apt-cache search blackdown
<Cainus> returns with no output
<Snake__> *smashes head on desk
<Snake__> okay, heres what I want you to do
<Snake__> type in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" then pastebin the list, and give me the link
<marcus> hallo zusammen
<marcus> hab mal ne frage,unter ubuntu wurden die verfgbaren updates automatisch angezeigt.ist das mit kubuntu auch mglich ?
<skypa> I'm afraid english is the preferred language here :)
<djib> does anyone knows a tool to defragment a fat disk under linux ?
<Cainus> Snake__: http://pastebin.com/562749
<djib> Cainus: do you really need the src in your sources ?
<Snake__> Cainus: Clear that whole thing out, and just put this list un
<Snake__> in*
<Snake__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<jarlath> My system froze just there and I had to pull the plug. I noticed on bootup that no "cleanup" was performed. Is there anything I need to do? Mandriva used to do something on bootup, like clean unused device nodes etc.
<Cainus> djib: I was just adding stuff various docs were telling me, trying to get this to work... :\
<Snake__> Heh thats what I thought
<Snake__> Cainus: Backspace your whole list, and go to where I said, just use that 1
<Cainus> ahhh
<Cainus> works...
<Cainus> finally :)
<Cainus> thanks Snake__
<Snake__> Did you find your package?
<Cainus> yessir
<Snake__> Yess
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Good job m8
<Cainus> it's too bad sources.list could have these repositories by default
<Snake__> Cainus: and azurus isn't in the repos im afraid
<Cainus> er couldn't
<Cainus> hmm it was in the debian repositories... are those different?
<Snake__> Cainus: im sure they would do that, but since its all from outside sources, their protecting your system, and since it contains some files illigal in certain countrys, they are also saving themselves legal trouble
<Snake__> Cainus: yes they diffrent
<djib> does anyone knows a tool to defragment a fat disk under linux ?
<Cainus> ahh okay
<Cainus> on debian, I did apt-get install azureus and it even installed all the java crap I need :\
<Cainus> but I can do a bit more typing as long as it works
<tafsen> I've downloaded a demo version of the Game Northland. It's *.run file. How do I install it?
<Snake__> Cainus: The magic of debs: all dependecys taken care of (java would be a dependency)
<Snake__> Cainus: Just go to their site and download it, no complie is needed or anything like that
<Cainus> yeah I was having probs with that bzipped version
<Snake__> Why?
<Cainus> well port problems
<_qball> hello people! :-)
<Snake__> Cainus: then thats A) with your router, or B) You need to open it in the settings
<_qball> Anyone here in the mood to help a n00b with a quick question about mounting?
<Snake__> Cainus: orr, if your using the default port, most ISPs now block that
<Snake__> _qball: just ask
<Snake__> if someone can help, they will
<_qball> ok I used mount /dev/hda1 /media/partitionname -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 to mount a FAT32 drive but it wont let me copy a folder to the partition
<Cainus> Snake__: I had all this running on the same box on debian just a few days ago... so I doubt it's my isp, and I'm good enough with the router to know I've got that right...
<_qball> I also used umas=777 made no difference
<_qball> cheers Snake_
<Snake__> _qball: Hmmm I know your missing something...but I dont know what..
<Snake__> like......ugh, let me think
<Cainus> if I switch the port-frowarding to my windows box, azureus works fine from there
<_qball> well thats directly from the Ubuntu guide
<_qball> it mentions nothing about permissions though
<Cainus> i'll figure it out sooner or later ;)
<Snake__> Hehe
<Massacration> hi everyone
<Snake__> _qball: your fat partition is hda1 right?
<Massacration> how do I update my KDE 3.5.0 to the 3.5.1
<Massacration> ?
<Snake__> !kde351
<ubotu> Snake__: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> ughh
<hatake_kakashi> lol, its on the website :)
<Snake__> Massacration: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<_qball> bugger how do I copy something from the console?
<_qball> mount /dev/hda8 /media/MP3Drive -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Massacration> I know but it didn work
<_qball> thatst he command I used which just has the drive and mountpoint information changed
<tecs>  anyone here who knows who owns a 720 c hp printer
<Snake__> _qball: are you sure your mounting the right thing? are you sure its hda8?
<_qball> ye
<_qball> yes
<_qball> the folders show up fine
<Snake__> _qball: what error are you gettings
<_qball> I just cant copy a folder into that partition/folder
<Snake__> into what folder
<neoncode> Hey is it possible to connect to a Kwallet on another computer - because I have serveral computers in my LAN and sometimes I want to connect to some internet site but I carn't because the password is in my Kwallet on my main computer.
<_qball> Access denied
<Snake__> _qball: what folder are you trying to copy them to
<ejofee> what is the name of the config file for motif?
<_qball> Im copying into /media/MP3Drive/
<Snake__> okay....try to copy the file via the command line with sudo
<_qball> ok.......... eh whats the command?
<Snake__> The terminal
<Snake__> Konsole
<Snake__> The consol
<Snake__> e
<Snake__> CLI
<_qball> k
<Snake__> Many names :)
<_qball>  whats the command for coyping?
<_tijn> cp
<_qball> ok
<_qball> cp <source> <desintation> what do I need for all files/subfolders etc
<Snake__> _qball: cp /orignal/file/here /where/your/moving/file/here
<_qball> ok will try that
<Snake__> _qball: hey man, I got to help a friend for a second. Sorry
<Snake__> im sure someone could help
<_qball> k
<_qball> ok well it says ommiting the origional directory
<_qball> whats the keyboard command to use when I hightlight something in the console and then want to copy that?
<_qball> ctrl + C doesnt seem to wrok
<_qball> work
<visik7> just press central mouse button
<visik7> and it'll paste
<_qball> eh dont have one
<Rodni> I couldnt work this out because it looked to complicated so I decided to reinstall kubuntu in order to back up my folder. What should I do in the partition screen not to delete my curent home folder?
<visik7> _qball: press left and right simultaneously
<_qball> k
<_qball> cp -r /home/qball/MoboDrivers/ /media/MP3Drive/MoboDrivers/
<_qball> ah there ye go that worked
<_qball> Ok Cheers guys ye have been spectacular, I think Im going to play around with Konversation for a while see
<Rodni> do I highlite the root partition and simply press enter/
<dbakker> im a debian user who just went to breezy, how do I get to dapper?
<visik7> dbakker: change breezy to dapper in sources.list and dist-upgrade
<Pingjockey> dbakker: I am pretty sure you can just update your sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade to the new repos.
<Pingjockey> dbakker: I have gone from testing to unstable that way before inside debian
<PDD_IE>  ok very strange, how come I can't put the font color picker for Konversation on a lil menu or something that I can click rather than using keyboard shortcuts
<dbakker> cool ill give it a shot, ty
<PDD_IE> anybody got any ideas?
<Pingjockey> With the release of dapper 4 I should be able to use apt to sync everything up to latest right?
<Rodni> help me with partitions :(
<ryanakca> hmmm.... if I install gimp 2.2.10 using the .debs from here: http://packages.debian.org/testing/graphics/gimp  , will it still work on Kubuntu breezy?
<Pingjockey> Rodni: whats the issue
<Rodni> Pingjockey my Kubuntu is kaput. I want to reinstall it but not lose the data in my home folder.
<Rodni> Im currently at the partition screen on the installer
<Pingjockey> Rodni: Where is your home folder located?
<Rodni> on a seperate partition
<Rodni> logical /media/hd6
<Rodni> hda6 sorry
<Pingjockey> well you can approach this from a few different ways.... do you have an external hard drive?
<Rodni> no
<Pingjockey> hmm...
<Pingjockey> whats going to be your new partioning scheme?
<Rodni> I want to keep it current and just make kubuntu work
<_tijn> if its on a seperate partition
<_tijn> its ok
<ryanakca> rodni: My home folder is kinda small, so I just used knoppix, got the folder, tarballed it, and ftped it to my other box
<Rodni> but Im not sure what options to select
<_tijn> only manually edit the partition on which you want to install
<Pingjockey> Thats what I was going to suggest next ryanakca good call
<ryanakca> pingjockey: ty
<ryanakca> hmmm.... if I install gimp 2.2.10 using the .debs from here: http://packages.debian.org/testing/graphics/gimp  , will it still work on Kubuntu/Ubuntu breezy?
<Pingjockey> whats wrong with your current installation rodni... maybe we can recover it
<_tijn> you van mount hda6 as /home
<Rodni> well it shows me my current partitions, so do I just select the one which is root and press enter to install there only?
<Pingjockey> ryanakca: not sure if you can mix like that
<Rodni> It was a kernel error due to a broken installation
<Rodni> I can access only recovery mode
<ryanakca> Pingjockey: kk, thanks... I was hoping not to have to compile from source... when I compile things... I allwais tend to mess up my computer :)
<Pingjockey> Rodni: ok, well what did you change.... did you try to compile a custom kernel or do you have new hardware...?
<tecs> how about the updates in software updates is it adviceable to update?
<Pingjockey> Rodni: sorry a broken installation..
<Rodni> No, like I said I tried to install VLC and nvidia drivers and next thing I cant boot to kubuntu anymore
<Rodni> Fatal Error of some kind in the mvcmr or something like that
<Rodni> I think i remember it was line 48
<Pingjockey> hmm.... never played with recovery mode.. does the network work in reocvery mode?
<Rodni> but wont bet on it
<Rodni> I dont know
<Pingjockey> what about aptitude?
<Rodni> I dont know network commands to transfer stuff out to other pc
<Pingjockey> you can always uninstall the files using apt that broke the installation to start with
<Rodni> sounds too much of a hassle for me, especially not knowing the command line.
<Rodni> thats why I procceded with the kubuntu disk in order to somehow reinstall to its original state
<Rodni> just not sure how do I make the home partition safe so it wont get erazed
<Rodni> As soon as I get into kubuntu again Im happy.
<Pingjockey> its easy.. boot into recovery mode and launch aptitude.... should be there.... its like synaptic but for the cli... but if you want to reinstall I would just make seperate parititons... and install / to one of those partions....
<Pingjockey> yup just checked... aptitude is installed by default
<Pingjockey> did you use synaptic to install nvidia-kernel?
<Rodni> ok say I cancel this and go to aptitude. What does that do?
<Rodni> I used the kubuntu packet manager
<Rodni> Apget?
<Rodni> Adet?
<Pingjockey> it will bring you into a ncurses like verison of adpet or synapitc...
<MetaMorfoziS> adept
<Rodni> ah thats the one
<Pingjockey> sorry typo... lack of coffee
<MetaMorfoziS> synaptic is better than adept i think.
<Pingjockey> I concur
<MetaMorfoziS> synaptic can search in the descriptions etc..
<Pingjockey> I like kpackage as well
<MetaMorfoziS> and tell me what size of the all downloads before start ...
<MetaMorfoziS> i didn't try kpackage..
<Rodni> so if I get into aptitude then use apt-get upgrade, my system should be up and running?
<Pingjockey> anyway Rodni, just do a sudo aptitude and you remember what you installed before everything broke?
<Rodni> haha no not really. I used a command I saw on IRC and that was it
<Pingjockey> Rodni: you could just apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade as well
<Rodni> thats the problem with beginners. We copy what we see here not from a manual in a book
<Pingjockey> but we need to see what kernel got installed and such
<Rodni> My kernel is .12
<Pingjockey> ok
<Rodni> well actually the default stuff from kubuntu
<Rodni> Fine. Let me cancel this and I will give aptitude a go.
<Pingjockey> Rodni: bear with me because I am just coming over from the gentoo world.. Been there for like 2 1/2 yrs...
<Pingjockey> Debian stuff is new to me
<Rodni> no problem
<Rodni> can I ask why swapped from Gentoo? Most people try to go the other way aroound
<Pingjockey> I finally got fed up with gentoo and crossed over to kubuntu
<_tijn> gubuntu :P
<Pingjockey> The people in there IRC channel pissed me off
<dermitrius> had enough of building did we? :)
<Pingjockey> I got a fast machine so building is not all that bad
<Pingjockey> but when I asked about how to unmask and install kde 3.5.1 I was told to RTFM
<Rodni> enough of reading too I guess. The whole gentoo is one big manual on its own
<dermitrius> well i have used mandrake/madriva, RH, debian 3 and 3.1 and now im on ubuntu/kubuntu. i think i have found my home :)
<Rodni> Im not doing well with kubuntu and to be honest very very disappointed.
<Pingjockey> I was polite and said that I had and was unsure of how the command syntax in the package.unmask file... i was told again to go away
<dermitrius> i'm using dapper release for desktop, using breezy for server
<Rodni> I found so many issues like bugs and other stuff.
<Pingjockey> Rodni: We will get ya through this... no worries pal
<dermitrius> well its is debian testing/unstabe what do you expect
<Pingjockey> Debian testing (well before etch) is relatively stable
<dermitrius> if it wernt for ubuntu/kubuntu us debian users would be in the darkages :)
<Pingjockey> I concur with that
<Pingjockey> ok Rodni whats your ststus?
<dermitrius> sometimes there is benifit to living on the near edge
<dermitrius> i'm not quite ready to live on the nightly build edge :P
<coollink> hi
<Rodni> Im inside aptitude and overweclomed by a not so bad men
<Pingjockey> Thats what I use to say about gentoo.. of course this is while I was on day 2 of an install
<Rodni> menu
<Rodni> so what exactly should I do, upgrade some packages/
<Pingjockey> ok well go ahead and quit out of aptitude.. lets see if the nets up first
<Rodni> k
<Rodni> done
<dermitrius> Rodni, before loading aptitude did you add universe and mulitverse to the apt sources list?
<Rodni> type apt-get update now?
<Pingjockey> ok sudo ifconfig and make sure that youe eth0 is up
<Rodni> dermitrius I doubt it
<coollink> Can someone help me? ive jsut instal kunbuntu 5.10 breezy on my satelite m70 sr600 laptop, but i think i have a video card probleme. I can go in desktop mode only console... perhaps my rez screen is to high or my video card is not suport? plz need help, im new onlinux
<dermitrius> because some app are only available there, ok sry
<Pingjockey> we can fix that in a sec
<Rodni> I dont need to type sudo, Im already root :P
<Pingjockey> kl
<dermitrius> :)
<dermitrius> coollink, what video does it have ati mobility?
<Rodni> ok no ip's whatsoever
<Rodni> even my router LED is not on
<Pingjockey> ok, dhclient eth0
<dikatlon> hello
<coollink> i have ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 with 128MB DDR video memory.
<Pingjockey> also do a lsmod and lets make sure the module loaded
<Rodni> I typed lsmod and lots of stuff appeared.
<Pingjockey> coolink: sounds like you need to get the ATI drivers.. I think its called fglrx or something
<Pingjockey> what about dhclient.. that should have gotten a ip for ya
<dikatlon> I have some problems with the kubuntu installation. When the dialog is looking for net devices..it hangs.
<dermitrius> coolink indeed "apt-get install fglrxcontrol" that should get you somewhere
<_tijn> dikatlon: press alt F3
<_tijn> see what it says
<dikatlon> It's when net/hw-detec.hotplug starts
<dikatlon> _tijn: I done that
<_tijn> iam afk cya all
<_tijn> what did it say?
<dermitrius> coolink you will need to be root
<Rodni> hmmm it gives me some errors in the resolv.conf file but let me check if its up and running and then I will tell you the full errors
<dikatlon> _tijn nothing really.
<_tijn> wierd
<_tijn> but iam off sry
<dikatlon> _tijn: IT starts udev..
<dikatlon> _tijn: ok :)
<Rodni> actually yes I have ip address now
<Rodni> and my LED is on
<coollink> ok thanks, i will check that
<Pingjockey> good, try apt-get update
<Rodni> yep its cool !!!
<Rodni> do upgrade now?
<Pingjockey> yeah do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<coollink> but his it possible to change the kde resolution from the command shell?
<dermitrius> coollink did the fglrx package and dependicies install ok?
<Rodni> When I type that it gives me 3 errors
<Pingjockey> coolink: you could try to manual change your xorg.conf file.... but I would try to do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... that may work as well
<Rodni> :Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Pingjockey> what errors?
<coollink> how can i instal this package?
<Rodni> :Unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<Pingjockey> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<visik7> I've a kernel module  (provided with the kernel source) and I need to modify it to fit my needs but I don't want to recompile a new kernel is there a way ?
<Rodni> :The package list or status file could not be parsed or opened
<dermitrius> rodni, i thought you were root?
<Rodni> Nah, I tried but sudo dosent make difference anymore
<Rodni> I am root
<Pingjockey> hmm then it should work fine
<dermitrius> error in sources.list maybe?
<Rodni> I messed it up bad :P And Im a linux user for about a week now lol
<dermitrius> we have all been there :P
<Pingjockey> yeah maybe... try nano -w /etc/apt/source.list and see whats commented out
<Rodni> by the way if I try apt-get upgrade it gives me the same errors
<Rodni> ok
<Rodni> Im in source.list and its blank
<Pingjockey> I have been a linux user for a while and well upon the advice of a friend I started with gentoo as my first distro... what a mistake that was...
<Pingjockey> ok, that will do it....
<Rodni> there is a lot of options I can choose
<Pingjockey> sorry it should be sources.list
<dermitrius> my first few distros were a nightmare to get somethings going
<Pingjockey> typo
<coollink> ive try to make the  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   but is sayd i must be as root, what that mean?
<dermitrius> i wished i had pluked up the courage earlier to come to places such as this
<Rodni> ok so how do I quit this nano?
<Pingjockey> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<coollink> ok thx
<Pingjockey> control x
<dermitrius> it prolly would have saved me alot of time, reinstall any windows above 98se is no fun
<coollink> what mean sudo jsut to know?
<Rodni> hmmm even sources.list is empty
<Pingjockey> I will tell you though I learned more about gcc and stuff from gentoo than you can shake a stick at
<Pingjockey> sudo mean super user do
<Pingjockey> from what I hear
<zblach> hi
<coollink> wpw, sound cool :P
<Pingjockey> ok rodni wait 1 sec
<dermitrius> superuser do, rather than su which switches to root
<zblach> Pingjockey, it's also a play on the word 'pseudo'
<Rodni> I dont have much choice :P
<Pingjockey> see I learned something new today...
<Rodni> You guys should open a skype help channel or something
<coollink> do you have a good reference web site for know starting with linux?
<Pingjockey> anyone got a breezy sources.list flaoting around
<Pingjockey> I only have dapper
<zblach> Pingjockey, sure
<dermitrius> sudo: basically saves you from being root for too long
<zblach> where to?
<Pingjockey> just need a few lines at a time for rodni so we don't flood the channel
<zblach> ok
<dermitrius> pingjocky, one moment, i'll get the one from my server
<zblach> do you want kde 3.5.1?
<Pingjockey> nah, I just need to get him up and running now.. we will deal with kde 3.5.1 later
<zblach>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<zblach>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<Rodni> type those?
<Nirvana> Pingjockey: to change dapper sources to breezy, just find and replace breezy with dapper
<Pingjockey> ok rodni cop those into sources.list
<zblach> type them into /etc/apt/sources.list
<knoppix> hi, could anyone pls help me to install grub? i have crashed one of my disks. now installed winxp on disc /dev/hda and my kubuntu should be on /dev/hdc but i don't know how to reinstall grub, to boot into my kubuntu again. currently running knoppix. pls help me
<FlakJacket> does anyone know how to recieve ssid broadcasts in kubuntu?
<zblach> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<zblach> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Pingjockey> thanks nirvana did not realize that
<zblach> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<zblach> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Nirvana> knoppix: does that mean you can't boot into Kubuntu?
<Pingjockey> knoppix, you can install grub from the cli.. open a window.. and launch grub by typing grub.
<zblach> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Nirvana> zblach: no pasting, use pastebin: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<knoppix> Nirvana, i don't know how to install grub
<dermitrius> flakjacket, do you have your wireless driver installed
<zblach> ok nirv
<Pingjockey> Nirvana: that was my fault.. sorry about that I asked him to do it
<zblach> Rodni, still need those lines?
<knoppix> Pingjockey, what do you mean with cli ? console?
<zblach> one lieft
<zblach> **left
<Nirvana> knoppix: can you boot into kubu at all? if you can't, your gonna need smart boot manager (a floppy disk, you can google it)
<Pingjockey> Knoppix yeah
<knoppix> i am currently running knoppix
<ryanakca> is there a program that will make compiling from source "easyer" with less chance of me "messing up"?
<ryanakca> seeing that I can't install GIMP threw apt or from a .deb file
<dermitrius> flakjacket, which type/model wireless device
<knoppix> i can mount my kubuntu hd and can e.g. chroot into it
<Nirvana> OK
<Pingjockey> if your grub conf file is there you can use grub from the command line and just reinstall grub to the mbr.. I thought the conf file was in /boot
<Rodni> wooow hang on, am I suppose to copy all of them? I just did the first two
<Nirvana> knoppix: when you chroot to it, just do an sudo apt-get install grub
<Pingjockey> rodni yeah all of them
<Rodni> Its taking me longer because I try not to misspel them
<Rodni> hmm alright
<knoppix> Nirvana, oh i will try this
<Pingjockey> yeah that will work as well knoppix
<dermitrius> flakjacket, recently tried install a 'cable and wireless' usb adapter in a mates machine and once i had the driver in it got the ssid stright away
<frank23> ryanakca: why cant use install gimp with adept or synaptic?
<ryanakca> frank23: because apt's gimp is GIMP 2.2.8. I want GIMP 2.2.10
<frank23> oh
<Pingjockey> anyone know if the repositres are updated for dapper to reflect flight 4?
<frank23> ryanakca: there are programs that help compiling from source but i dont know them.  What I do is just  use  checkinstall instead of make install  .
<knoppix> Nirvana, i've done in my chroot environment apt-get --reinstall grub
<Pingjockey> gimp is at 2.2.10 in dapper
<dermitrius> pingjockey, i installed flight 3 when it came out, and today i only had 6 updates, and have had about 30 every 2 days prior to today so i guess so
<frank23> i makes .deb and installs it.
<knoppix> Nirvana, can i now reboot or do i have to setup something ?
<ryanakca> ok, so ./configure      make     make checkinstall
<ryanakca> ???
<Nirvana> knoppix: didn't it ask you if you had Windows installed or something?
<frank23> ryanakca:   ./configure   make   sudo checkinstall
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> ty
<frank23> ryanakca: there is a wiki on this
<Nirvana> knoppix: post the output of cat /boot/grub/menu.lst on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<knoppix> nirvana, no questions from apt
<Nirvana> knoppix: post the output of cat /boot/grub/menu.lst on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<FlakJacket> but what if you've already entered an ssid
<Pingjockey> dermitrius: Cool thanks
<Nirvana> knoppix: and if that doesn't have your windows and kubu partitions, you will prolly have to "apt-get remove grub --purge" and 'apt-get install grub'.. in my personal experience, I've found the --reinstall comand to be broken...
<Rodni> Ok Pingjockey and zblach Im currently on the last command breezy-backports
<dermitrius> flakjacket, do you have any windows machines, if so what ssid do they pickup and is the one you enetered the same as that?
<Rodni> should I type the de-scr version for that as well?
<Rodni> Are there any more to type?
<Al-Daja> http://pastebin.com/562884
<dermitrius> flakjacket, another idea might be to remove the interface config or reset the ssid/essid lin to blank
<Pingjockey> I noticed in adept that alot of the kde packages are not installed anyone know why that maybe? I installed from dapper 3
<mth`MAW> Hi someone here, who likes to figure out REALLY weired problems?
<knoppix> Nirvana, i can't see my windows there, will try the purge install procedure you suggest
<mth`MAW> :D
<coollink> iv try zblach> do you want kde 3.5.1?
<coollink> <Pingjocke
<coollink> sorry
<dermitrius> pingjockey, i notieced that too, my they lessend the dependancies of kubuntu-desktop
<dermitrius> maybe*
<Nirvana> mth`MAW: we all like weird probs :P
<mth`MAW> I only hear sound, from all apps after I suspended to disc
<FlakJacket> o ok dermitrius
<Pingjockey> good example here seems that kde-core is not installed
<mth`MAW> only yakuake give a beep via line-out
<dermitrius> fakjacket, then that might allow it to pickup the ssid :)
<knoppix> Nirvana, there have been no questions again. i have just removed all files in /boot/grub before doing the apt-get install grub
<mth`MAW> Amarok, bmp, xmms all they look like they are playing something, but I do not hear anything
<Rodni> helo? I've done total of 4 lines so far each with deb and deb-scr
<coollink> iv try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg tha app ask me lot of question about my display and keyb, but when is choose the refresh rate of my screen i got the folowing message xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwirting possibly-custumized configuration file; bakcup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.200602190700
<knoppix> Nirvana, there were none created. i think i have to trigger the process kubuntu uses at installstion time to include all installed operating systems
<coollink> what thas mean?
<dermitrius> pingjockey, my install doesn't have kde-core either :p
<Pingjockey> k you should be good to go rodni
<djib> hey
<Rodni> ...
<Nirvana> knoppix: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<djib> how to see all persons logged in my pc ?
<mth`MAW> so nobody has an idea?
<djib> apparently users doesn't show the ssh users
<Nirvana> knoppix: otherwise, you have to manually add the windows partitions
<Rodni> hey can you see me?
<frank23> djib:   who
<dermitrius> this is the first time ever i have shared my experiances and gained knowledge of linux
<Pingjockey> yes rodni
<Rodni> ah ok just checking
<djib> frank23: nope
<coollink> iv try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg tha app ask me lot of question about my display and keyb, but when is choose the refresh rate of my screen i got the folowing message xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwirting possibly-custumized configuration file; bakcup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.200602190700. is this normal? and what i have to do after?
<djib> doesn't show me ssh either frank23
<frank23> djib: or just the command    w
<Rodni> so how to save what I typed in Nano?
<Pingjockey> just go ahead and overwrite it.. you uses resolutions that make sense right?
<Pingjockey> control o
<Pingjockey> to save in nano
<coollink> yes i hav echoose rigth resolution? so i reboot?
<Rodni> aaaaaaaaa
<coollink> that exit the xserver configuration tool
<knoppix> Nirvana, dpkg-reconfigure grub runs without any output. i tried grub-install /dev/hda. now there are atleast some files in the /boot/grub directory but no menu.lst
<Pingjockey> coolink you should not have to reboot...
<Rodni> it told me Error writing etc/apt/sources/list: no such file or directory
<djib> frank23: no, w doens't show me ssh users either
<dermitrius> coollink, when is say about the backup, all it is, is a date/time stamped so that you know when it was created
<djib> that's scary
<Rodni> sorry sources.list
<coollink> ok, but when is ask me my defaut color depth in bits, i set 24, and it exit me from the isntaller and print the warning i told
<Pingjockey> try saving it somewhere else then.. we can copy it later...
<Rodni> mmm ok
<dermitrius> coolink is there a yes/no question to the backup thing?
<Nirvana> knoppix: looks like you have to manually create it then
<Rodni> save it without s at the end
<coollink> no, no question is only a warning, and it return me in the consol
<frank23> Rodni: did you put a slash before etc?    /etc/apt/sources.list
<coollink> perhaps the configuration was finish i dont know
<Nirvana> knoppix: is there a grub.conf? post it on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<djib> frank23: is ther eanother command ?
<knoppix> Nirvana, ok i will copy back the backup i did before erasing
<Rodni> I dont have to it gives me the default name anyway
<Rodni> oh before
<Rodni> hmm no I didint
<dermitrius> coolink, if the original xorg.conf is of no use (ie not working), perhaps removing will help
<knoppix> Nirvana, no sorry, no grub.conf under /boot/grub
<frank23> djib: w  works for  me (ssh from localhost) and has worked on every other unix system i've been on
<Rodni> now it gave me another error saying Read only file
<djib> frank23: a friend is logged in ssh on my machine, I don't see him
<Rodni> Pingjockey the trick with / in front of etc worked but why read only when Im root?
<dermitrius> coollink as sudo or root rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then do the reconfigure
<frank23> Rodni: sudo nano  to use nano as root
<Rodni> Im already root
<Pingjockey> I don't know...
<Pingjockey> hmm
<coollink> in fact my problem is the next: when i starting my computer linux seem to load properly, i see all the OK list, but after my screen turn black and nothing appens, no kde no console, if i pres ctrl alt f5 i can go into consol mode with alt 1 2 3 etc. so i was thinking is was a rezolution problem, but someone have other idea?
<Nirvana> knoppix: looks like you have to manually create it then
<Pingjockey> Rodni did the file save?
<Rodni> nope
<Pingjockey> did you save it somewhere else?
<dermitrius> coolink, what graphics card do you have?
<_b> in process table there is a icon of ghost on some process is it a bad thing ?
<Rodni> Error writing /etc/apt/sources/list: Read-only file system
<coollink> ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700 with 128MB DDR video memory.
<Rodni> no i havent tried that yet
<dermitrius> coolink, thats right now i recall :)
<coollink> the xserver conf tool seam to have detec them properly, good name good irq etc....
<Pingjockey> ok save it somewhere else then.. like /tmp/sources.list or something
<coollink> :P
<dermitrius> coolink, ok so the fgrlx didn't install right?
<coollink> i dont know, i think not
<dahump> Newbie here, does anyone know why AMAROK won't play streaming audio? It shows the buffer, but no sound comes out. Sound is currently working.
<Rodni> Ok, no matter what I do or where I try to save it it comes with the same Read only error
<fyzix> Can anyone tell me how to configure my fourth button on my new mouse?
<dermitrius> coolink, ok before removing the xorg file open it up in your favorite editor...
<coollink> ok, but where is taht file?
<djib> frank23: my friend is using winscp, could that be the reason ?
<coollink> x11 xorg?
<dermitrius> coolink, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dermitrius> coolink, when its is open go down the file and find a driver setting
<coollink> it sayd no write permission
<dermitrius> coolink, what is that set to?
<coollink> i can open
<Rodni> So basically if I cant save it its no good
<Pingjockey> Rodni yeah thats right
<dermitrius> coolink, we will do changes in a min
<dahump> Newbie here, does anyone know why AMAROK won't play streaming audio? It shows the buffer, but no sound comes out. Sound is currently working.
<frank23> djib: if thats a ssh client, it should be ok
<Rodni> is nano the same as vi?
<knoppix> Nirvana, thx for your help. i will try a reboot. let's see where i end up :)
<Rodni> maybe should try different editor
<dermitrius> coolink, there both editors
<djib> its some windows ssh client... It's a graphic tool for scp apparently
<dermitrius> coolink, sry i sent that to you and it wasn't applicable :)
<coollink> ie of edito? i only not edit  ***
<dermitrius> coolink, ok so the file is open
<coollink> np
<frank23> djib: just for scp?  does that do a real ssh login?
<Pingjockey> feels his ulcer a flamming
<coollink> i dont know how to poen it:P sry guy im new oon linux
<djib> I don't know frank23
<djib> I don't think so
<dermitrius> coolink, ok sry :)
<Pingjockey> ok Rodni....
<Rodni> hmm, so I guess as I feared my only option really is to reinstall from CD
<dermitrius> coolink, ok r u in a console on the laptop ?
<coollink> open xorg.conf and sayd permission denied
<frank23> Rodni: what is the problem?
<Pingjockey> it almost sounds like you permissions are messed up as well...
<dermitrius> coolink, it won't open read only?
<coollink> i caht on my other computer, but im in front of th elaptop inconsol mode
<dermitrius> coolink, ok
<coollink> i have to log into admin mode?
<dermitrius> coolink, that or we will use sudo. it upto you
<Rodni> yeah could be. Altough this was something I had from the beginning when I installed kubuntu
<coollink> ok yes, so y try sudo open xorg.conf?
<Rodni> frank23 its really a long story
<dermitrius> coolink, yep
<frank23> Rodni: ok... i'm not in the mood for long stories ;)
<Pingjockey> you know what rodni, lets reinstall... lets go step by step though
<coollink> i done that, but open xorg.conf seam to do nothing
<Rodni> I broke Kubuntu, cant get into GUI and only in recovery mode. I want kubuntu back so I can back up a single folder before removing it completely
<Rodni> I will install it again on my other hard disk tho
<Nirvana> rodni: what about typing startx?
<dermitrius> coolink, did you put the full path, or are you in the path?
<djib> that really scares me not se see people logged in my computer... Anyone has an idea ?
<coollink> im in the path
<Rodni> whats startx?
<dermitrius> coolink, ok cool
<tecs> i upgraded....should i keep my etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc or replace it with the update? what does it do anyway
<Rodni> There is another option here Pingjockey if you are good with networks....since Im now connected you can just tell me how to browse trough my files using command line and doing a copy paste to a different PC
<dermitrius> coolink, ok in the current path (/etc/X11) type "ls" and see if there is an xorg.conf file
<Rodni> If that works with Tar or whatever then I will be dead happy
<coollink> yes theyre is
<dermitrius> and yet when you tried to open it didn't do anything
<Pingjockey> well you could tarball the folder... then upload the folder to another pc... do you have a ftp server on your network?
<coollink> just to be sure, waht is the rigt command for do that?
<Pingjockey> nvidia question for those running dapper.. does the glx pakage works with the new verison of xorg?
<dermitrius> coollink, you used vi correct?
<coollink> no
<coollink> what is vi?
<Rodni> ftp server. No
<dermitrius> pingjockey, i'm ati, can't help you there
<dermitrius> coollink ok then try nano to open the file
<coollink> i enter vi and now im in a vim - vi - improved
<dermitrius> coollink ok
<coollink> i dont know how to left that
<Rodni> I did try to trasfer files before and it worked but I havent done it trough command line
<dermitrius> coollink to quit :q
<dermitrius> coollink then  type vi xorg.conf and that should work
<Pingjockey> afk
<coollink> ok im in vi with the file xorg.conf
<dermitrius> coollink to navigate the file use the arrow keys
<coollink> yes, and now im oing dow for the driver?
<dermitrius> coollink yep
<dermitrius> coollink what value is set for driver?
<coollink> section device: identifier "ati tech......   radeon mobility x700 (rv410)"
<digi> hey guys!
<Rodni> aaah, Dir is used in linux too. I just found my directory I need to put safe.
<dermitrius> coollink thats the right section
* digi just removed Windows - and has gone Kubuntu all the way! :)
<coollink> the driver is "ati"
<Rodni> can I some how copy and paste it on a network pc?
<dermitrius> coollink ok
<dermitrius> coollink one sec
<coollink> BusID "pci:1:0:0"
<dermitrius> coollink that means agp :)
<Rodni> I guess not. Copy is not a command
<coollink> ok
<digi> Guys - where can I get Kautomatix?
<dermitrius> coollink ok exit file for now, we need to reaproach the situation
<Nomad411> !kautomatix
<ubotu> Nomad411: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<coollink> ok, for exit vi, what i have t do?
<dermitrius> coollink :q
<Rodni> Im gonna go and eat something then will continue this
<Rodni> its shame we cant pm either
<dermitrius> coollink so to reiterate, after system start up kdm goes to load and you get no picture right ?
<coollink> yes
<coollink> no picutre black screen, th emonitor seem to go off
<dermitrius> coollink, heres a test, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop .....
<coollink> im not even surre kdm load, but im sure all the OK list goes
<dermitrius> coollink, then type startkde
<dermitrius> coollink if it was a desktop install, then kdm started couldn't get a screen, and stays loaded
<coollink> ok the stop make a lsit of ok, and now i cannot enter anything, no command line visible
<_macke> Hey! How do i make my NTFS drive readable for all users??
<dermitrius> coollink ok hit this key combo ctrl-alt-f1
<dermitrius> coollink that gets you back to console
<coollink> ok
<coollink> yes
<dermitrius> coollink ok back to test
<coollink> ok, ive start kde
<dermitrius> coollink now type startkde
<dermitrius> coollink seems you were a step ahead of me on that one :)
<coollink> kdeinit aborting. $Display is not set
<coollink> :P yes
<coollink> canot conect to x server...
<coollink> i have a series of message like that
<dermitrius> coollink ok thinking..
<coollink> startkde: Shutting down....
<NoTech> hi what is the main difference between Kubuntu -Dapper and -Breezy?
<dermitrius> coollink what is the final message (for example "no screens found")
<coollink> at the top of the screen i can read  xsetroot: unable to open display
<_macke> how do i reload fstab??
<coollink> Ca't contact kdeinit
<coollink> i have many error, not jsut one at the end
<NoTech> any?
<mnoir> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<mnoir> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<thehil> how can I figure out where to put the WIN32 codecs for mplayer??
<NoTech> thanx
<NoTech> ubotu are u a bot?
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NoTech
<dermitrius> coollink ok, copy /var/log/Xorg.x.log to your computer your on irc and send me them
<NoTech> :))
<coollink> ok, but how can i do that? no floppy on th elaptop, i dont know how to make it.... any idea?
<dermitrius> coollink ok, copy them to floppy disk/usbkey or whatever you prefer (copy command is cp)
<coollink> i have a usb key, but how i done that with linux?
<dermitrius> coollink then put them on your irc machine and dcc send me them
<_david> NoTech: I think the biggest difference will be that dapper can be installed from a livecd while breeze need a special install cd
<dermitrius> coollink plug it into a usb port on the laptop
<coollink> ok, the key is plug, and alot of thing as been show on the screen,
<dermitrius> coollink hangon i'm trying to remeber how to mount a device read write
<coollink> how can i acces dthe usb key?
<_david> hey, can someone explain me how config files work in kubunto, for instance if I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually what will happen X gets updated?
<dermitrius> coollink first as root (or sudo) type mkdir /media/usbkey
<coollink> ok i done that, but nothing seem to be done...
<dermitrius> coollink thats where we are gonna mount the usb key
<coollink> ok
<coollink> that make a dir, ok i understand..
<dermitrius> coolink i'm just sorting out a line to add to /etc/fstab that will allow you to mount the usbkey at the dir we just made
<dermitrius> coolink /etc/fstab is a file that controls the mounting of cdroms hard drives and such
<_david> dermitrius: that's not needed I think
<_david> dermitrius: afaik what needs to be done is    sudo mount /dev/usbdeviceiforgotthenameof /media/usbkey
<tecs> how come my konqueror wont open it says malformed url and cant locate kioo file
<visik7> tecs: with which url ?
<tecs> with my home folder...
<dermitrius> coollink slowdown :)
<dermitrius> david, he has no gui so no automount, and if you mount like that then its readonly :)
<dermitrius> coollink this line needs to be added to the file /etc/fstab "/dev/sda        /media/usbkey   vfat    rw      0       0"
<coollink> hi, my computer lock up, stupid DVD rw
<coollink> im back
<dermitrius> coollink repeated due to disconnect this line needs to be added to the file /etc/fstab "/dev/sda        /media/usbkey   vfat    rw      0       0"
<coollink> i hav eto add that ?
<dermitrius> coollink its best that is added as is, the spaces are tabs
<dermitrius> coollink then you can type sudo mount /media/usbkey, should work is your usb key device is vfat and sda :)
<coollink> it is normal than in fstab theyre is nothing? no text
<dermitrius> coollink /etc/fstab should not be empty :)
<coollink> is empty... i open it with nano fstab
<_david> coollink: you probably the wrong path, type nano /etc/fstab
<_david> not nano fstab
<dermitrius> coollink he may already be in etc :)
<dermitrius> he may already be in etc :)
<_david> ok :)
<coollink> ok now im in the good pace
<coollink> there is some text in it
<coollink> sry
<dermitrius> coollink if /etc/fstab was empty his laptop would have a hardtime booting :)
<dermitrius> coollink np
<Rodni> Im back!
<dermitrius> coollink then go to bottom of file with arrow keys
<dermitrius> coollink the press the end key to go to the end of the line
<Rodni> Who has enough experience to help me with reinstalling Kubuntu without losing my home folder?
<dermitrius> coollink then hit the "i" to begin editing (you are in read-write mode right)
<Rodni> I'm ready to follow instructions :)
<_david> dermitrius: he's using nano, not vi?
<coollink> i have write th ecommand you told me, its seem to be ok
<coollink> nano
<mnoir> rodni: kubuntu REALLY LIKES to reformat yer disk - first step would be to backup home as you have been struggling all day to do....
<dermitrius> coollink ok cool either way as long as its there :p
<coollink> i save and close that?
<Rodni> :(
<dermitrius> coollink yep
<Rodni> Can't I just tell kubuntu to only install in the root folder?
<coollink> oups
<coollink> eror to write fstab, permission denied
<coollink> i dont have the write acces i think
<Rodni> after all the reason I made all these partitions was in case of failuer like that
<mnoir> ok - so home really is a separate partition?
<dermitrius> coollink if as i hope is the case (ie that your usb ket is fat32 formated and is on the sytem as /dev/sda) then when you type mount /media/usbkey we should be ok :)
<Rodni> yes, but logical because I ran out of primary
* dermitrius crosses fingers
<Rodni> hope this dosent matter
<ejofee_> how do i change settings in motif? what is its config file?
<coollink> but th eproblem is  i cant save the fstab
<mnoir> that is ok - pls type df at a command prompt to display all mounted filesystems
<dermitrius> coollink ah ok then "sudo" edit it :)
<mnoir> paste the line that sez /home at the end
<Rodni> My partitions are as follow: 1 primary 10.5GB NTFS, 2 primary 106.9MB ext3 (boot), 3 primary 10.4GB ext3 (root
<coollink> yes ok min
<mnoir> e.g. /dev/hda3             45815940   7199876  38616064  16% /home
<mnoir> (this is mine)
<_david> dermitrius: I just tested but      sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbkey          sudo touch /media/usbkey/itworks        does work
<Snake__> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Rodni> 5 logical 509.9MB ext3 (swap) and last 6 logical 38GB ext3 (home)
<mnoir> snake - for just 1 line??
<coollink> ok, i save the fstab file, now i do mount /media/usbkey????
<Rodni> mnoir Im currently in the installation screen
<Rodni> where the partitions are
<Snake__> mnoir: there were lots of people pasting >.< hehe
<mnoir> :)
<Rodni> no command line there
<mnoir> oic
<dermitrius> david, any emtpy dir will work like that because your are effectivly writing to "/"
<Rodni> do you want me to do it different way? I dont know how it works exactly
<mnoir> this is very scary - i am afraid i will help you lose all that you want to preserve
<Rodni> heh :P
<dermitrius> david, if you mount an device on it then it will write to the device
<coollink> ok i think is done
<coollink> how can i chek that?
<mnoir> did i hear you say that pm was a problem?
<_david> dermitrius: I did mount, the first command does that
<Rodni> who me?
<mnoir> yes you
<Rodni> I think so
<mnoir> what about a separate channel?
<dermitrius> coollink like this "sudo mount /media/usbkey"
<mnoir> it is too noisy here
<Rodni> oh yeah I could make one and just ask for help so they can join in
<dermitrius> david, sry
<Rodni> good idea
<coollink> i done that, but it sayd dev/sda already mounted or /media/usbkey busy
<dermitrius> david, didn't notice
<mnoir> invite me when you are there
<coollink> when i ve plug my ysb key, i think he mount automaticly, no?
<bbeck> Hello, I was wondering, in the system settings -> User Account -> Password & User Account, what does "At the Password Prompt" do?  It's set to "Show one star for each letter", and I have no idea what that's for?  Is it for kdesu, that's the only place I can think of where it's showing one star per letter?
<dermitrius> coolink, do you have anyothe usb storage devices pluged in?
<_david> coollink: I think you are in /media/usbkey, pleaso type cd .. first, type mount to check if it is mounted already
<coollink> storage no, jsuta usb mouse
<mnoir> bbeck - different ways of fooling folks who watch you type
<_david> dermitrius: np
<dermitrius> coolink not sure, mine only automount in gui
<coollink> beacuse when i have put the key,  i recevei a message, assuming drive cacheL write trhoug
<Rodni> If anyone can possibly help me out reinstall my Kubuntu without losing my /home folder (seperate partition) please join the channel #rodni.help
<_david> coollink: If it would automount it would automount on that directory so that can not be it, you are probably in the /media/usbkey directory, that's why it says its busy
<Rodni> I would really appreciate any help
<coollink> ok yes
<coollink> that trug im in that dir
<_david> coollink: I mean would not automaount.. :)
<bbeck> mnoir: Ah yes I know, but where is it setting one star per letter?
<rysiek> hi there
<dermitrius> coollink an idea, under media what dirs are there, what data, if any is on the key, and if so does it match the data inside of any the dirs in /media?
<rysiek> anyone can give me a hint what app should I use for TeX editing?
<dermitrius> coollink sry if that seems confusing
<coollink> ok
<dermitrius> coollink i took a long while to write because it nearly confused me :)
<coollink> under media, i have sdb1, there i have my storage
<rysiek> I need to create a TeX document, and can't seem to find any reasonable editor
<coollink> under usbkey, nothing
<_david> rysiek: do you mean an editor to type the TeX text, or an editor that generates it?
<dumkopf> rysiek: teTeX?
<coollink> so the usb ey is alreay mount
<coollink> i see my stuff
<dermitrius> coollink ok fair enough
<rysiek> _david: editor to type - well, Kate seems to do it OK, I need something that would show me, what the forula looks like :)
<rysiek> dumkopf: looking into it ;)
<coollink> so how forgot waht are we doing that:P
<coollink> copy a log file?
<_david> rysiek: there is a good editor for kde to do that, I will try to remember the name :)
<rysiek> kformula? :] 
<dumkopf> Kile
<_david> rysiek: it's called kile
<_david> hehe too late :D
<rysiek> ok, thx :)
<bbeck> rysiek: I'm not that familiar with Tex, but I think Lyx might be what you're looking for.
<_david> yeah, but lyx is to generate the latex
<dermitrius> coollink ok (sudo) cp /var/log/xorg.*.log to the usbkey (not certain that will copy them all if there is more than 1)
<dermitrius> coolling for the runabout process of mounting the usbkey, if was just incase it wasn't automounted :)
<dermitrius> coollink*
<coollink> ok :p
<dermitrius> coollink did they copy?
<coollink> they is any way to unplug the usb key? orjsute unplug it
<coollink> yes they copy
<_david> coollink: first umount
<_david> coollink: sudo umount /media/sda1
<dreamwave> hello.  i've got an airlink mimo xr wifi card (rt2600 chip).  does anyone know if kubuntu supports this?
<Snake__> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<_macke> hey! does anyone know the adress for freequest? i tried irc.freequest.net but no luck.
<dermitrius> coollink or come out of dir if you are in a dir on the usbkey then unplug is another way to doit and it avoids umount issues such as device is in use :)
<dreamwave> thanks Snake__
<coollink> ok, now i have the log on this coputer, how i send it to you?
<Snake__> dreamwave: I'm not sure if it will work, wifi on linux is extremely hit and miss
<_macke> how do i unpack rar files??
<Snake__> !rar
<ubotu> methinks rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<_david> but does someone know what happens if I edit a config file (say /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and than I upgrade x, will it overwrite the config file?
<Snake__> _macke: thats to you
<_macke> Snake_:Thanks!
<dreamwave> Snake__: don't i know it.  i've got madwifi running an atheros mini-pci card.  it took a lot of tweaking to get it right.  i've never done the ndiswrapper thing.  but there is always a first time...
<dermitrius> coollink ok with key in irc machine, right click on my name in the user list, then left click send file (should work for most irc clients)
<dermitrius> coollink how many logs were there?
<Snake__> dreamwave: IMHO ndiswrapper is great, but I would use whatever works with the card, for me it was ndiswrapper, thats why that was my first answer :)
<coollink> 2 log, but one was.old,
<coollink> ive send th elog to you, but did you accept?
<dermitrius> coollink ok
<_david> coollink: or poste the newest one on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com  so I can take a look too :)
<_macke> Snake_: Ark says that unrar isnt installed, but i downloaded it five minutes ago...
<dermitrius> coollink prolly a better idea :)
<Snake__> _macke: what do you mean?
<dermitrius> coollink use that method that david mentioned
<coollink> ok i have done that
<_david> coollink: can you poste the url to your message here?
<Snake__> _macke: You instelled unrar-nonfree?
<dermitrius> coollink ok i'm taking a look
<coollink> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/563004
<_david> coollink: thanks
<_macke> Snake_:yes
<coollink> thx to you guys
<Snake__> mazer: then did you do this step: "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/unrar /usr/bin/rar"
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> _macke: that step was to you
<Snake__> hatake_kakashi: connection probs?
<bam_> anyone know how to capture the output of a command?
<dermitrius> david, no (EE) that i can see
<_macke> SNake_: yeah i get this: "/usr/bin/rar": the file does not exist
<Snake__> _macke: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<_david> coollink: can you try typing xinit
* Snake__ scratchs head
<_david> coollink: I thinks it's a kdm problem and not a x problem
<Snake__> _macke: im not really sure :( sorry
<coollink> i taped xinit, and now i have the blackscreen
<_david> dermitrius: no, no real errors, it fails at Synaptics DeviceOff called
<_macke> Snake_: ok Thanks anyway!
<_david> coollink: you dont have a cross mouse pointer, just entirely black?
<dermitrius> david, he has a laptop, satellite m70 sr600
<coollink> all black, th emonitore seem to be off, like rez problem
<coollink> and now, i cant go back to the consol, i seem stock in the black screen... alt f5, f2, etc doese work
<_david> coollink: ok, type ctrl-alt-backspace to get back
<_david> coollink: that kills x
<coollink> nide :D
<coollink> that work
<dermitrius> coollink brb
<_david> coollink: ok, a minute please, I will try to find the problem
<coollink> thx
<dermitrius> coollink back
<_macke> hey! does anyone know the adress for freequest? i tried irc.freequest.net but no luck.
<_macke> !freequest
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _macke
<_macke> lol
<Snake__> malte: try this
<Snake__> eleet.sc.us.freequest.net
<_macke> Snake_:Thanks
<Snake__> _macke: You will notice that freequest runs on port 7000, not 6667 (IRC standard) so you can connect to irc.freequest.net, but you need to tell your client to connent to port 7000
<_macke> Snake_: oh ok Thanks!
<coollink> it seem to be an hard one:P
<Snake__> coollink: huh?
<coollink> my problem,
* Snake__ scross up to find out what the issue be
<_david> coollink: I googled a bit, could you take a look at line 13 of  /etc/X11/Xsession.d/30xorg-common_xresources
<_david> coollink: sudo nano /etc/X11/Xsession.d/30xorg-common_xresources
<_david> coollink: than on line 13 run_parts should be run-parts
<hara__> hello
<dermitrius> _david, i let you have a shot, cigerrete brack :), i'll keep watch. gl
<_david> dermitrius: ok cya
<hara__> does anyone know how to get wine-apps to get machine real ip instead of 127.0.0.1?
<coollink> have a good smoke:P
<coollink> yes th eline is _part, i chagne for -part?
<_david> coollink: yep
<dermitrius> coollink aye i'll fill my lungs with tar good and proper :)
<coollink> after? i launch xinit?
<_david> coollink: yes
<coollink> i have a black screen again.....
<_david> coollink: mm not cool :), could you try ctrl-alt-backspace and than sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<_david> coollink: that will restart the login deamon
<coollink> ok, i done that, and i have a blackscreen again
<_david> coollink: mm, than that wasn't the problem, too bad :)
<coollink> yes:P
<dermitrius> _david this is a good one ain't it
<coollink> now i cannot do alt FX, or ctrl alt backspace
<coollink> i reboot?
<_david> coollink: no, you should be able to do ctrl-alt-f1
<_david> coollink: to leave x you need ctrl-alt-f1 instead of just alt-f1
<coollink> no, i doset work
<coollink> my laptop screen seem off
<coollink> like i have balckscreen
<_david> coollink: mm, than it really locked up :) to savely reboot type ctrl-alt-del :)
<coollink> lol, that doest work ...
<_david> coollink: ok that it's really really really locked up, than you should reboot indeed..
<coollink> i pressed the power up button, and linux turn me back into the console but he said restard Now,
<coollink> the system wasten lock up
<coollink> now kubuntu is loading
<_david> coollink: owh, ok thats good..
<_david> coollink: I think the problem is with your touchpad
<coollink> touch pad?
<dumkopf> anyone use ipw2200 drivers for centrino wireless?
<coollink> i have a new probleme now,
<coollink> i tink is becaus emy usb lkey is not in,
<coollink> moutn file system failed
<_david> dermitrius: sorry, missed your message, yeah this one really is hard to solve
<dumkopf> unless it failed to mount root or proc or something important, boot should continue regardless of a failed mount
<dermitrius> coollink that is the additional line in fstab, not required now :)
<dermitrius> coollink sry about that :p
<coollink> yes, that was i thinking
<mnoir> anyone know why kubuntu recovery mode would mount the root fs readonly??
<dumkopf> mnoir, it's a failsafe measure afaik
<mnoir> mine doesnt - it makes it VERY hard to repair a system...
<Rodni> so this happenes under kubuntu only?
<Rodni> that dosent make sense. Why call it recovery then?
<mnoir> this is happening on rodni's sys and it is getting in the way...
<_david> mnoir: if you need to repait you best use a livecd
<Rodni> I have Kubuntu live
<coollink> i think i should Reinstall my linux distrib,
<mnoir> ok - we can do that - whatta pita
<dumkopf> no.  it's a general failsafe to keep you from corrupting the filesystem accidentally.
<coollink> i cant even more go to the console, ctral alt backspace dosent work
<mnoir> bach to the help
<dumkopf> you should be able to remount it rw, shouldn't you?
<coollink> ctral alt fx not work to
<coollink> i still on a black screen
<mnoir> rodni - i'm back in yer channel
<Rodni> oh yeah :P
<dermitrius> coollink so after boot no kde login screen and not able to switch console, don't soung good
<dumkopf> cat /etc/mtab will tell you how it's mounted.  mount -w will mount the fs rw
<Snake__> Man there are no good kopete styles
<_david> coollink: I don't know something else to try, I think the problem is something with X and your touchpad, sorry that we couldn't solve it
<coollink> its ok,
<mister_roboto> What is the easiest way to upgrade breezy to dapper? can i just "s/breezy/dapper/g" in my sources.list?
<coollink> yes dermitrius, thats th eprobleme now
<_david> Snake__: it will have in the future :) http://matt.rogers.name/cgi-bin/pyblosxom.cgi/KDE/kopete_0.12.html
<coollink> but i will reinstal linux for check if it will work
<coollink> youve don well to help me, thxc
<_david> coollink: ok, I'm leaving now, hope you will get it running :) cya
<coollink> perhaps we talk about that later,
<coollink> yes thx agin, i have to leave too
<dumkopf> mister_roboto: i ghosted my drive and performed a clean install.  i've yet to do a dist-upgrade across distribution versions without breaking at least a dozen things
<coollink> have a nic eday! guys
<dermitrius> coollink i guess there are three choices, reinstall breezy, switch to dapper and see if it is fixed there or try the linux laptop help site
<dermitrius> coollink bb
<coollink> thank, bybye
<DevGet> Is there any howto for get Xgl work with kubuntu dapper?
<dermitrius> coollink not sure what the url for that site though, sry
<dermitrius> coollink sry we couldn't sort it
<KarnaK> !chroot
<ubotu> I heard chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
* Snake__ smiles as his u/d ratio on oink skyrockets
<coollink> it ok, i have to go now, thx again  ciya
<KarnaK> Snake_: i had the rar file in /usr/bin but its owner is root how do i change that?
<dermitrius> _david its a shame hey, that was a hard one, i wish him goodluck in getting it sorted
<Snake__> KarnaK: Im not really sure...but you could do "chmod 777" to give you, and everyone else full access
<dermitrius> opps he is gone :)
<dermitrius> bye all
<Snake__> cya dermitrius
<KarnaK> Snake_: ok is it "chmod 777 rar" then??
<Snake__> KarnaK: sudo chmod 777 <file here>
<Donvinzk> hi, I use kubuntu, but I ca not have double click working in gtk apps
<KarnaK> Snake_: hehe now i get :/usr/bin/rar": the file exists
<Snake__> wtf?
<Snake__> rofl
<Snake__> man I have no idea....I dunno much about rars and whatnot
<KarnaK> Snake_: ok ill keep trying. Thanks anyway
<Snake__> Yep
<Feldon> I added the src "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" to adept and did a full upgrade.  After restarting I added "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main" and did another full upgrade.  After restarting, though, I still have 3 packages listed as upgradeable, but when I hit Full Upgrade none of them are upgraded.  Did I do something wrong?
<sebastian> guys
<sebastian> why is cd burning not working in ubuntu?
<grim76> sebastian: are you getting some kind of error when you go to burn a disc you need to be more specific if possible.
<sebastian> 3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.
<sebastian> 3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.
<grim76> Did you try running k3b as root to see if it give you the same error?
<sebastian> yea, im running  it as root
<grim76> Do you happen to be burning the disc on the fly?
<sebastian> yes
<grim76> try it without burning on the fly and see if it works.
<sebastian> ok
<grim76> A quick google shows that there are several people across distros that are having the same problem you are and it has been bug reported back to K3b as near as I can tell.
<Feldon> is there a reason why after adding the kde351 source, doing a 'fetch updates' (which results in 68 upgradeable packages), doing a full upgrade and then commit changes, that I would still have 3 upgradeable pacakges that Full Upgrade/Commit Changes won't install?
<sebastian> well..im having a similar problem in gnomebaker/serpentine
<sebastian> i was able to burn cd's in ubuntu before
<grim76> hmmm not sure then.  Let me dig some more.
<sebastian> i have no clue
<shawn_home> Do we have a desktop recording tool for KDE?
<shawn_home> xvidcap/gvidcap aren't in Dapper yet (dependency wait)
<sebastian> some more info:
<sebastian> /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler
<sebastian> /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().
<sebastian> /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.
<sebastian> Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<grim76> Please use pastebin for posting multiple lines
<sebastian> same thing happens with on-the-fly disabled
<sebastian> k, sorry
* Nirvana watches tumbleweed roll by...
<Nirvana> *...................
<Nirvana> .*.................
<Nirvana> ..*................
<Nirvana> ...*...............
<Nirvana> ........*..........
<Nirvana> ................*..
<Tm_T> Nirvana: krhm
<Nirvana> ?
<Tm_T> don't spam to channel
<Nirvana> ahh..lol
<_tijn> wtf?
<_tijn> ah tumbleweed :D
<sorush20> when Is kmplayer comming on ?
<_tijn> cool, will there be a kmplayer?
<Nirvana> kmplayer: you mean the pkg?
<Nirvana> there used to be one on the download page
<sebastian> k, i'm desperate, gonna try graveman
* Tm_T compile kmplayer every day
<_tijn> mmh any way to speed up kubuntu?
<_tijn> got some wierd stuff going on
<PaloDeQueso> How's flight 4 of dapper, and does xgl work?
<_tijn> iam downloading files on my 11mbit wireless from my internal network, (100mbit) and i only get 667 kb/s
<_tijn> when i do a mount -a (with nfs shares in fstab) it takes 10 min!
<sorush20> how do you guys fix this checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021) and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<sebastian> graveman is not downloading, can someone gimme a direct link?
<sorush20> anyone here want a gmail account?
<Plouj> humm
<PaloDeQueso> How's flight 4 of dapper, and does xgl work?
<sebastian> graveman is not downloading, can someone gimme a direct link?
<Plouj> LILO refuses to install into the ubuntu partition, and I can't install it into MBR for personal reasons
<PaloDeQueso> with your qt error, install apt-file with apt-get, then do apt-file update, and then search for the specific library, like libqt3* with apt-file search (file)
<PaloDeQueso> :)
<Donvinzk> When I try to delete a directory on a usb hard driev, I get an error saying that the trash protocol is unbable to create directories
<dumkopf> put "user" as an option in fstab, for mounting it.
<Donvinzk> dumkopf: it is not a problem of rights, I can add, delete files, but not delete a directory
<Donvinzk> I guess kde is trying to create a .trash directory
<Donvinzk> but I do not want any .trash on a usb key, is it possible to setup this ?
<neoncode> Hey is it possible to connect to an Xserver on a remote machene via a LAN that does not have a monitor/keyboard/mouse and use the computer your connecting though to controll the one your conected to..?
<dumkopf> shift-delete will let you delete files and not have them hit the trashcan
<neoncode> Oh wait, I think google turned up something...
<dumkopf> neoncode: you're interested in vncserver
<angasule> 41C :( thank the lords of kobol for liquid cooling!
<dumkopf> angasule: the next step is actively cooling the radiator with dry ice ;)
<angasule> actually, I'm drinking cold water
<Donvinzk> dumkopf: is the problem I am facing something uusual, or did I missed something ?
<dumkopf> bah!  liquid cooling is a misleading term when you're in a linux channel
<angasule> hahaha I love misleading people :P
<dumkopf> Donvinzk: the only problem you're having is that K can't create a directory for .trash?
<Donvinzk> yes
<dumkopf> well, given that it's a USB stick, and you don't want trash on it anywat, I'd just shift-delete instead of regular delete.  it may be a problem that the specific process that K is using to create the directory doesn't have the rights to do so
<dumkopf> what's your mtab got to say about it?
<_macke> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<_macke> I cant get unrar to work in ark, any tips??
<dumkopf> Donvinzk: you should see something in your mtab to the tune of "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 vfat rw,user 0 0"
<Donvinzk> dumkopf: /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdisk vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<Donvinzk> and, /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<_macke> i get this: ln: "/usr/bin/rar": the file exists" when i run "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/unrar /usr/bin/rar"
<dumkopf> Donvinzk: has it got "user" as an option in your fstab?
<Donvinzk> it has nothing in my fstab since it is automoyunted
<dumkopf> aah.  hm.
<Donvinzk> I just have my hda and hdc in the fstab
<dumkopf> i was having a very similar problem with my ipod until I gave up and wrote udev rules to handle it
<Donvinzk> dumkopf: I have an ipod too ;-)
<dumkopf> Donvinzk: if you try to create directory on your usb keydrive yourself, do you get an error?
<Donvinzk> but I will manage it with gtkpod
<Donvinzk> no
<dumkopf> that's weird.  even if it's named .trash?
<Donvinzk> just when I try to trash what I created
<Donvinzk> no error creating .trash
<Voodoo_Vibe> anyone who has the time to help me??
<Donvinzk> dumkopf: when I will have more time I will create udev rules too, it is far more efficient, and it seems simple
<Donvinzk> and in my gtk apps, if I double click, nothing happen, for example if I want to highlight text, do you have any idea on this ?
<Donvinzk> I come back in a minute
<MrDez> voodoo: whats up?
<MrDez> is Konversation based on xchat?
<Voodoo_Vibe> MrDez: im trying to install rar support, but cant get it to work
<MrDez> ah
<MrDez> did u use the automatix script to install it?
<Voodoo_Vibe> ive downloaded unrar-free and run the command i get when typing !rar but no luck
<Voodoo_Vibe> automatix??
<MrDez> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=automatix
<MrDez> installed just about everything u'll need on ubuntu
<MrDez> make sure u dont have synaptic open when u run it
<MrDez> it will give you a full menu of things to install
<Voodoo_Vibe> MrDez: ok, Thanks, will try it!
<MrDez> nice part it it configures everything 'right' for you
<ccc_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Voodoo_Vibe> MrDez: cant do this one; wget http://beerorkid.com/automatix/automatix_5.4-3_i386.deb    I get connection denied
<ccc_> don't use automatix...
<MrDez> use sudo
<MrDez> why not ccc
<ccc_> MrDez: read ubotu 5 lines up.
<Voodoo_Vibe> MrDez: doesnt help with sudoo
<Voodoo_Vibe> sudo*
<MrDez> oh
<MrDez> hmm
<MrDez> ccc: havent had a single problem yet, deployed it on 14 machines so far
<Rodni> :)
<MrDez> and im comfortable with cli and editing conf files
<ccc_> MrDez: well, it has messed up numerous systems. it's a bad hack.
<ccc_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<ccc_> i'd rather go with easyubuntu... or learn how to do things the "proper" way. it's not that hard :)
<ccc_> and definitely worth the effort.
<neoncode> Hey if i built a DMZ, if a computer is connected to the outer part of it, can it become part of the inner LAN safely?
<dumkopf> right.  once you learn the tricks, you can sit in this channel and help people who have the exact same problem as you :)
<Nomad411> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Voodoo_Vibe> !sfv
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Voodoo_Vibe
<neoncode> No help?
<mnoir> i have been working with Rodni to fix his os install but have run into a time problem and a problem I cannot explain
<Voodoo_Vibe> !cfv
<ubotu> Voodoo_Vibe: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Voodoo_Vibe> !cksfv
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Voodoo_Vibe
<mister_roboto> neoncode: depends on what you mean by "become part of the inner lan"   the idea is to only allow certain, well-defined paths into the inner lan
<mnoir> in the kubuntu install, we are doing manual partition to preserve his /home
<mnoir> but the install is not allowing a finish and rewrite of the partition table.
<unix_infidel> hey guys, anyone know why fonts are so much larger, gvim, gaim, kicker, konqueror, etc when i use startx as opposed to kdm?
<mnoir> someone want to try to help him figure out why?
<neoncode> mister_roboto: well, as far as I know a DMZ has an untursed outer zone and a trusted inner one. My problem is that some of my computers connect wirelessly to my netgear router. witch is also my internect connetion. so some computers must be part of the untruseted zone. but I want some of those wireless computers to be part of the trusted zone. is it possible to set it up so that those computers are seen to be truseted and not com
<neoncode> /firewall between the zones?
<mnoir> Rodni: so long for now....
<mister_roboto> neoncode: look at this   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demilitarized_zone_(computing)
<Voodoo_Vibe> Is there any program so i can unrar my files in the shell
<ccc_> Voodoo_Vibe: i use unrar-nonfree
<Voodoo_Vibe> ccc_:yeah i cant get it working
<neoncode> mister_roboto: i'm still confuzed... so is their a way?
<ccc_> Voodoo_Vibe: unrar-nonfree supports newer versions of rar than unrar-free iirc.
<Rodni> well guys, anyone wants to tell me why when I partition manually and click on finish to continue with installation, it reloads the same partition screen again.
<johnny06> how can i install conky on debian sarge
<ccc_> Voodoo_Vibe: unrar x file.rar
<Rodni> I thinks its unhappy with my selections
<Voodoo_Vibe> ccc_: Can i copy the unrar file into the dir with the rars and type something like " unrar myfile.rar" ???
<mister_roboto> neoncode: not with the setup you describe wherein some of your wireless computers are trusted, some not, and the wireless router going right to the internet connection
<Voodoo_Vibe> ccc_: ok, Thanks
<johnny06> i am trying apt-get install conky & it's not there
<ccc_> Voodoo_Vibe: no, you don't need to do that. :)
<neoncode> mister_roboto: Well actualy all wireless computers I have(all 2 of them) should be trusted... but with the wireless and the internet in the same box... nar...
<mister_roboto> neoncode: if you can't understand taht wikipedia link, then i doubt you'll get it right
<Voodoo_Vibe> ccc_: i only get command not found
<mister_roboto> neoncode: you need a firewall between the DMZ and your trusted lan exposing only some ports into your trusted lan
<neoncode> mister_roboto: No I can understand it. I was just wondering if that was possible..
<ccc_> Voodoo_Vibe: then it's not installed... if you want unrar-nonfree, type: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Voodoo_Vibe> ccc_: ive done that
<mister_roboto> neoncode: so you want to have one of the wireless computers be the DMZ?
<kaze> hello i have a problem with anjuta and gcc can you help me?
<kosh> hehe wireless and security
<kosh> I guess that is like worrying about fire safety when you are in the middle of a forest fire ;)
<mister_roboto> kosh  :)
<neoncode> Ahh nevermind. I was trying to find a use for some old computers I have. I'll just build a beowulf cluster..
<mister_roboto> neoncode: you could use one of those old computers as a firewall  :)
<neoncode> mister_roboto: to protect what?
<mister_roboto> your lan from your wireless router connections, for example
<neoncode> will anyone ever develop decent security for wireless?
<mister_roboto> neoncode: maybe :)
<unix_infidel> anyone with any idea bout my problem here, after i started using startx instead of kdm to log into fluxbox i've gotten somethings to work yet all my fonts in various other apps in fluxbox arent anti-alias....
<Rodni> Can you tell me one thing. Is there a CD writing application on the Kubuntu Live CD?
<kosh> k3b probably
<Rodni> that would be great for the job I need
<Rodni> Ok the good news is there is k3b in the live CD version. However, how do I access my /home folder using a live cd?
<Rodni> Is that possible somehow?
<ccc_> Rodni: a hard drive? yes, if it's mounted. it's hopefully automounted at boot up.
<brodel> I'd say it is.. but I don't know how to tell you
<Rodni> it is mounted I can see it but how to access trough konqueror?
<ccc_> i guess kubuntu mounts it in /mnt
<FlakJacket> you can also see stuff in /media can't you?
<FlakJacket> srry if that's old but i just got back
<Rodni> aaaah fuck yeah!
<Rodni> 3 hours of kubuntu and I finally done it
<howcomes> Anyone running Fluxbox ?
<unix_infidel> hey, ok, i've got all my X and font issues taken care of on my own with some startx manip, and some help from the guys in #kde
<howcomes> i've decided to give it a go
<unix_infidel> however, now i have a problem with how cpufreq just randomly changes governors when i plug in my AC adapter and when i close the lid and such.
<unix_infidel> did ubuntu guys just randomly make acpi rules for this stuff on laptops
<unix_infidel> howcomes: i'm running fluxbox, what's up?
<Mindwork> hi from Kubuntu on an iBook
<howcomes> infidel, was just wondering
<Nirvana> How do you set up a network bridge in Win2000 (or ubuntu, whichever)
<_evil_h_> i need help! installing java is driving me up the wall. i have followed every HOWTO i can find and i get the same error with every one when i try to install (says that it can't find the package). all repos are active so whats the deal?
<Nirvana> is it called connection sharing?
<Nirvana> _evil_h_: isn't java in the repos?
<_evil_h_> i thought so but it dont work i guess. ive installed them but java dont work
<Nirvana> I have sun-j2re1.5 -> is that  what you'd like?
<_evil_h_> nirvana: yeah
<Nirvana> and you don't have it?
<Nirvana> one sec...
<_evil_h_> i downloaded the .bin file but whenever i try to install through Konsole get the same error
<Nirvana> _evil_h_: I'll paste my sources.list in pastebin. Backup yours (sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup) and overwrite it with mine: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/563305
<_evil_h_> nirvana: thanks ill give that a try
<howcomes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133128
<snoozix> does one use "karamba"? if so, what are those .theme files? i found a .skz - is this what i want?
<unix_infidel> hey guys, how does kubuntu manage cpu scaling with pM chips
<_evil_h_> i dunno
<unix_infidel> for some reason it always changes governors on me whenever i'm on or off ac adapter, close lid and such.
<_evil_h_> i just turned ACPI off
<unix_infidel> i'm trying to use manual cpufreq
<unix_infidel> _evil_h_: has nothing to do with acpi.
* unix_infidel shakes head.
<unix_infidel> anyone else who knows what they're talking about :P
<_evil_h_> sorry. too much coffee and not enough sleep makes raymond a dumb boy
* unix_infidel wonders how that's an excuse irl
<_evil_h_> any recommendations on what program in the repos to use for a vnc server?
<snoozix> there are many :)
<snoozix> so
<snoozix> i used tightvnc
<snoozix> but it's really years ago.
<_evil_h_> hmm
<snoozix> 4 years or so.
<_evil_h_> guess ill just install one at a time and test it see which one i like better
<snoozix> why not :)
<snoozix> freedom of choice.
<_evil_h_> :)
<snoozix> uhm
<snoozix> i wanted to ask something, but now i forgot what.
<snoozix> ah right, i got kde with twinview and when i got the window on the monitor without panels i can not move the window to the very upper/lower border because kde thinks there is a panel which shouldn't be covered.
<snoozix> but it's insane because the panel is on the other desktop.
<Crowbar> Has anyone been having issues with konqueror freezing for several seconds each time you select a text box to type in? including the location bar?
<snoozix> an alternative would be to put same-heighted panels on both monitors, but i think that would be a mad workaround.
<snoozix> Crowbar: me not *shrug*
<Crowbar> Sucks for me then.  It's starting to drive me insane and i might have to reinstall to fix it.
<_evil_h_> Crowbar: on occasion but i think its just cause my laptop aint the greatest
<snoozix> Crowbar: sounds bad.
<snoozix> who's using an mp3 player (usb) with (k)ubuntu? i need help :)
<Crowbar> _evil_h_: This just started happening recently.  I have no idea what could be causing.  Didn't update anything or change any settings.  It is definitely freezing up every time I put the cursor in one.
<tuxedup> what type snoozix, one thats recognised as a external storage or needing some particular software to access it?
<snoozix> tuxedup: just quite a normal usb mass storage player with usb 2.0. it works and i can transfer songs to it. that's not the problem.
<snoozix> tuxedup: i'll paste the fstab entry and complete my question, mom.
<snoozix> /dev/sdb1       /mnt/mp3player  vfat   user,uid=1000,gid=1000,sync
<snoozix> this is how i got it.
<snoozix> but it's not really synced and sometimes songs are incomplete and i don't know why.
<snoozix> and i only can copy stuff via mc or console, konqueror won't really work.
<snoozix> and i want such a beautiful device icon for it on my desktop to mount/umount it!
<howcomes> 4) logout and login using failsafe xterm session
<howcomes> what does that mean?
<tuxedup> just create a link to it on the desktop then right clck the link and chnage the icon thats how i have mine
<howcomes> i understand what logout/in is, but what is a failsafe xterm session
<snoozix> howcomes: an xterm
<snoozix> howcomes: instead of gnome/kde/whatever.
<howcomes> hmm
<snoozix> tuxedup: i would like something rightclickable where i can select "mount"
<Crowbar> howcomes: Nothing is loaded except an xterm window.  No window manager or support programs.  It's for recovering from a misconfiguration.  or running a game sometimes if you want all the resources you can get.
<tuxedup> it does for me
<howcomes> how do i go about logging in using this method
<tuxedup> if you double clikc the link it moutns it for me
<tuxedup> and right clikc has moputn and unmount s well
<howcomes> i dont remember seeing it in my GRUB list, but it might be there just have looked hard enough
<tuxedup> will gaim 2.0 have video and voice does anyone know?
<jc-denton> hi all
<_evil_h_> hola
<jc-denton> how do i get kde 3.5.1 in breezy
<bimberi> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<bimberi> jc-denton: hi, ^^^^ is for you :)
<jc-denton> thx :)
<bimberi> np :)
<jc-denton> i was on the kubuntu site, but could not find it
<jc-denton> ah
<jc-denton> i had deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jarlath_> There are still a few dependency problems with kde3.5.1 arent there? I dont think I could install kmail when I upgraded to 3.5.1
<jc-denton> note the missing 1 after 35
<coollink> hi, can someone tell me if i can install linux on an other partition than windows, and keep my windows partition working, like on boot i can choose between windwos or linux
<jarlath_> coollink, yes you can.
<gstevens> Hi, I'm trying to get my TV card working. When I run XAWTV, it says: "can't open /dev/video0: No such device"
<gstevens> what can I do?
<jarlath_> coollink: I havent done it myself with kubuntu because I dont use windows, but I know its possible.
<coollink> ok nice, i have already a windows partition, and i have a free 40 gb partition for linux and is swap, with the latest kubuntu dvd bootable, how can i do this?
<gstevens> My tv card is Internext CX23416
<_evil_h_> !dualboot
<bimberi> coollink: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<ubotu> rumour has it, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<bimberi> _evil_h_: :)
<_evil_h_> coollink: ^^^
<coollink> oh, thx guys
<coollink> i will check that
<_evil_h_> coollink: it works too i have two computers with Kubuntu and Windows dual booted
<_evil_h_> !RealVNC
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _evil_h_
<jc-denton> i saw some kind of preview sidebar in konqueror 3.5.1
<jc-denton> how can i get that?
<jc-denton> i mean where do i need to click
<coollink> when i boot on the kubuntu DVD i have 2 option, press enter and go on live DVD or doing install  enter, what is the corect way for instal kubuntu for the dual boot?
<jarlath_> jc-denton: F9?
<jc-denton> yes but i only see the sidebars that i had when using 3.5.0
<jarlath_> oh, okay. I dont know then.
<_evil_h_> coollink: install. going to LiveCD is not going to install its just going to run Kubuntu off the DVD
<coollink> ok, and if i already on live dvd, can i jsut restart and doing the install without affected my windows partition?
<jarlath_> coollink: you need to be careful that you dont delete your windows partition when installing.
<coollink> yes
<_evil_h_> yeah i highly recommend making sure everything on your windows partition is backed up just in case
<coollink> ok thx
<jc-denton> lol
<_evil_h_> i dont use bluetooth so is it safe to remove it from my system or does something non- bluetooth related use it?
<jc-denton> i have to install metabar of course
<jarlath_> jc-denton: what is metabar?
<jc-denton> a bar with preview and stuff for konqueror
<jc-denton> apt-get install metabar
<jarlath_> cool, ill try it :) thanks.
<jc-denton> if ur interested
<slow-motion> n8
#kubuntu 2006-02-25
<_evil_h_> MWHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Java is my b****
<_evil_h_> *finger dances*
<_evil_h_> sorry caffeine is getting to me
<Jeff1232> hey all
<Jeff1232> i got a bit of a problem
<_evil_h_> what is it
<Jeff1232> i had my dual boot of windows and linux
<_evil_h_> ok
<Jeff1232> than I reinstalled windows
<_evil_h_> uh oh
<Jeff1232> now it just boots into dows
<_evil_h_> dos? what version of windows are you using
<Jeff1232> i mean windows
<Jeff1232> xp
<_evil_h_> oh ok
<_evil_h_> was gonna say
<Jeff1232> sorry about confusion
<Jeff1232> lol
<_evil_h_> np my fault
<_evil_h_> your linux partition is still there right?
<Jeff1232> yah
<Jeff1232> in all its glory
<_evil_h_> dont quote me on this but i think all you have to do is reload Grub
<frodrigu> Hello, does anyone know if it is impossible to play .m4a files in amarok? Any help is appreciated
<_evil_h_> but im reallly not sure. anyone else have any ideas
<bimberi> Jeff1232: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Jeff1232> thanks
<bimberi> Jeff1232: np
<Jeff1232> this is my first time on irc
<Jeff1232> which is sad, im suck a geek
<_evil_h_> i only recently used IRC.
<Jeff1232> im gonna be back soon
<Jeff1232> im gonna try that rescue
<adub> can someone tell if there is a way in kde to arrange the icons on the desktop like autoarrange in windows??
<Rodni> I never found how to do this myself adub
<Ahmuck> un, there is
<_evil_h_> right click on the desktop and navigate to icons in the menu that pops up
<Ahmuck> alighn to grid,, horizontqlly, lock in place, etc.
<_evil_h_> speaking of icons.. how do i change the firefox icon from the little globe (or big globe rather) to the actual Firefox Logo
<adub> Rodni   yeah i havent found a setting like this either though it wouuld be nice
<adub> aaaaahhhhhhh lock in place sounds like a good idea i dont see the option though
<Rodni> There it is, I might try it later on myself. Luckily I demolished my Kubuntu.
<mnoir> evil: right click the button, configure, click picture
<Rodni> And I did that in a record time of 3 days. Dont remember windows dieing that quickly on me :P
<_evil_h_> yeah i just figured it out. suppose i should poke around with things before asking stupid questions
<mnoir> naah - erase stuff first  :)
<Hobbsee> nick Hobbsee|away
<Hobbsee|away> grr
<Hobbsee|away> lol
<adub> only thing i see with lock is lock session
<adub> and i know that cant be it
<_evil_h_> adub: right click on an open area on the desktop. in the menu that pops up navigate to -->Icons
<_evil_h_> all sorting options are there just like on windows ie.. align horizontally, vertically, lock etc
<_evil_h_> Jeff_1231: how'd it go?
<snoozix> /dev/sdb1       /mnt/mp3player  vfat   rw,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,sync    0        0
<Jeff_1231> i got to the rescure screen and forgot what to do
<Jeff_1231> lol
<snoozix> shouldn't that just work?
<_evil_h_> lol
<adub> _evil_h_  there is not an option for locking
<Jeff_1231> can i get that url again?
<_evil_h_> adub: really?
<Jeff_1231> im on a nother pc so I can follow along as I fix it
<Jeff_1231> yah
<adub> yep
<_evil_h_> adub: should be last option in the Icon submenu
<adub> _evil_h_ can you double check
<adub> i dont have it
<_evil_h_> adud: intersting...hmmm
<Jeff_1231> im at a screen that says sh-3.00#
<adub> _evil_h_ you have this option?
<_evil_h_> adub: yes
<adub> major odd
<_evil_h_> adub: thats definitly one to cook your noodle on
<_evil_h_> adub: it should be there as far as I know its a default option
<Captainbraille> Hi everyone
<_evil_h_> CaptainBraille: hola
<Jeff_1231> bonjour
<adub> _evil_h_ how can i find out what version of kde im running
<mnoir> konichiwa
<Captainbraille> lol
<Jeff_1231> if I had kde open ide be able to tell you
<Jeff_1231> lol
<_evil_h_> adub: i don't remember. i know its something simple but i always forget it
<_evil_h_> !version check
<ubotu> _evil_h_: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Captainbraille> Anyone know much about KsCD
<Jeff_1231> try right clickong on the desktop and choosing properties
<Jeff_1231> it should say somewhere in that menu
<Jeff_1231> i reinstalled windows and now I cant boot into kubuntu, im at the recovery screen but I dont know what to do, does anyone have the link to the wiki page?
<adub> 3.4.3
<Hobbsee|away> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<adub> right click configure desktop about
<_evil_h_> adub: im on 3.5.1 but i know that the option was there when i was on 3.4.3
<adub> but anyhow i was wanting to compare versions if you have lock icons then maybe i need to update my kde version
<adub> ahhhhh
<adub> i see
<Jeff_1231> thanks
<Hobbsee|away> adub: konversation --version
<Hobbsee|away> will tell you what you're on
<Hobbsee|away> or help, about kde
<adub> hobbsee|away cool everything from teh command line is better
<Rodni> isnt X-chat a lot better? I did try Konversation as it was the default but I guess its just IRC for me.
<LjL> or cat /usr/bin/conversation | grep -o "[[:digit:] ] \.[[:digit:] ] \.[[:digit:] ] "
<adub> yeah it says 3.4.3
<Jeff_1231> The File /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<adub> what is an easy way to upgrade my kde version
<Rodni> Im not into all this mumbo jumbo stuff. Just connect to a channel and watch text go by.
<LjL> adub: www.kubuntu.org, look at the latest KDE releases
<_evil_h_> that works too
<LjL> adub: you need to add the correct line (as mentioned on kubuntu.org) to your /etc/apt/sources.list, and then "sudo apt-get update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Jeff_1231> any ideas what my erryr means, "the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctoy"
<adub> oh i dont want to do an entire dist upgrade that takes for freakin ever
<Hobbsee|away> adub: that's what i think as well!
<Hobbsee|away> it's not a full dist upgrade - just an upgrade of kde
<_evil_h_> took only 30mins for me
<LjL> adub: you could probably just add the repository to your sources.list, "sudo aptitude install konversation", and then remove the repository then
<_evil_h_> and that with crappy Telecom.de DSL
<LjL> adub: but i cannot guarrantee there aren't clashes with library versions
<adub> yeah i have had that problem before i was a headache
<adub> i will do without the sorting of icons automatically
<adub> dunno why i dont have the option in 3.4.4
<adub> 3.4.3
<_evil_h_> specially since it should be there. that was the first thing i looked for when i first installed kubuntu and started cluttering up the desktop with icons
<LjL> what option is that?
<_evil_h_> "lock icons"
<Jeff_1231> im still lost
<Jeff_1231> lol
<_evil_h_> "lock in place" rather
<LjL> that's a konversation option? what does it do?
<_evil_h_> no not for konversation
<_evil_h_> for KDE. to lock the desktop icons in place
<LjL> oh - oh, nevermind
<_evil_h_> :P
<LjL> [00:32]  <Hobbsee|away> adub: konversation --version
<LjL> that made me think it was something with konversation
<_evil_h_> nope trying to figure out why adub doesnt have that option in the Icons submenu
<adub> yeah
<adub> lol
<adub> i can take a screen shot and upload it
<adub> does anyone else have kde 3.4.3
<Jeff_1231> does anyone have any other ideas?
<_evil_h_> jeff_1231: suppose you could start all over from scratch but that would really suck
<Jeff_1231> yah
<Jeff_1231> that was my original idea
<_evil_h_> and im sure the smarter people on here can tell you how to fix without all that
<Jeff_1231> yah
<_evil_h_> im still a n00b
<adub> _evil_h_  actually earlier today kde cause my typing to be major slow
<Jeff_1231> a linux buddy of myne directed me to this irc room
<adub> like i had to hold down keys forever
<adub> and i thought the problem was with X
<Rodni> How do I assure myself I have installed Kubuntu the way it should be without causing stupid problems like to nobody else?
<Jeff_1231> and I need a working linux system by tomorro
<adub> so a 5 minute problem became a 6 hour problem
<_evil_h_> lol
<_evil_h_> linux can be time consuming like that sometimes
<adub> i renamed .kde to reset my default kde settings and restarted X solved the slow typing issue
<_evil_h_> Jeff_1231: there is always Live CD
<Jeff_1231> yah
<Jeff_1231> i suppose
<Jeff_1231> lol
<_evil_h_> lol
<adub> _evil_h_  trust me i know       took an entire day to figure out how to get monitor mode working on my orinoco gold card
<_evil_h_> its taken me a week to get java working
<adub> took an entire day to figure out how to get my ati graphics card working properly
<adub> took 8 hours to figure  out how to disable synaptics
<Jeff_1231> booting knoppix4
<callie> ati support is sucky under linux
<callie> next time buy Nvidia
<_evil_h_> Nvidia has much better support for linux
<Rodni> lol
<adub> took a great deal of time getting xv to work so i could full screen video
<Jeff_1231> i hate ati all toegher
<Rodni> but what if ATI card pwns Nvidia :P
<callie> never owned an ati
<adub> callie yeah my 3d acceleration still isnt working great
<Rodni> you are stuffed with windows if you are after the games
<Ahmuck> i don't like ati either.  i wish i had purchased nvidia
<_evil_h_> only good card from ati i like is the all in wonder series
<adub> i mean i can watch 3d screen savers so im guessing it is working the best it can
<callie> i've used Nvidia since day one, bout 7 years now
<Mike> hey guys i'm having some problems with my ethernet bridge
<adub> but people say it isnt grabbing the full potential of the card
<Mike> i have it all configured to use my SSID, etc.
<Mike> i plug it into my ethernet port on my laptop (zv5000)
<callie> i dont think you'll ever get the full power of your card under linux adub
<Mike> ping -c 5 127.0.0.1
<Mike> and i get
<Mike> "connect: Network is unreachable"
<callie> firewall Mike ?
<Mike> it's a fresh breezy install
<Mike> i haven't been able to get online to download anything =P
<Mike> (i'm on another laptop now)
<callie> Mike, breazy still has a firewall
<Mike> oooh
<Jeff_1231> im in the mood to try a new distro but I need one with good laptop support
<Mike> how do i go about disabling/configuring that?
<callie> dont know if thats it though
<callie> check your network card settings too
<Rodni> under linux it wouldnt matter but under Windows most cards back in the 9700 range use to seriously out perform Nvidia
<Mike> network settings
<_evil_h_> Jeff_1231: kubuntu man. just gonna have to bite the bulet and start from scratch on installing
<Mike> eth0 192.168.1.1 manual enabled
<Rodni> and the other thing is Nvidia started comping up with stuff nobody will use until they create a game for that. ATI was simply more performance but crap drivers.
<Mike> oh man hmmm, 192.168.1.1 should be my gateway
<Rodni> Mike whats up?
<callie> try that Mike
<Jeff_1231> not yet
<callie> scroll up Rodni
<Snake__> Hmm
<Rodni> oh yeah :)
<Snake__> I wonder where that kid is
<callie> lol
<Mike> alright guys, i'm officially confused
<Rodni> Mike, welcome to Linux
<_evil_h_> lol
<Mike> thanks, i'll fasten my seatbelt
<Jeff_1231> lol
<callie> linux isnt confusing, you're just not used to having so much power and control
<_evil_h_> he has a good pont^^
<Mike> so, in /sbin/route it has 192.168.1.0 with a gateway of *, mapped to eth0
<Rodni> I suppose
<Mike> i don't know if thats right
<Jeff_1231> i mounted my linux directory
<callie> Mike, the forums may more help to you here
<Hobbsee|away> LjL: it'll tell you what version of kde you're using as well as what version of konversation you're using
<Mike> alright callie, i'm looking at them now
<Rodni> Jeff_1231 I was browsing trough different reviews and I havent seen anything lately but what I can suggest is, try the usual distro's you have in mind like SUSE,Fedora,Kubuntu etc etc but the new releases that are suppose to come out soon
<_evil_h_> i need a vnc server this laptop screen is killing my eyeballs
<Rodni> Isnt Fedora 5 out yet?
<Jeff_1231> yah
<callie> !nx
<ubotu> callie: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<callie> !no machine
<ubotu> callie: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> Hobbsee|away: uh, i was going to say "i can do that with you too", but i suppose i can't =)
<_evil_h_> !42
<Jeff_1231> im probably gonna go back to either suse or fedora
<Jeff_1231> but theres so much more configuration than in kubuntu
<LjL> Hobbsee: ah, no, i can. just some lag.
<Hobbsee> lol ok then
<callie> _evil_h_, http://www.nomachine
<LjL> Hobbsee: though i'm really too lazy to check what version of *KDE* that corresponds to... is kde 3.5.2 out? would seem so, as your konversation is a version higher than mine
<Hobbsee> kde 3.5.2 is not out until a couple of weeks after feature freeze
<Hobbsee> there was a new version of konv that went into dapper a few weeks ago
<LjL> Hobbsee: oh
<Rodni> Yeah my frend is poking me to try Fedora 4 instead because the reason its the best distribution for me is, he has all the books! And thats what counts.
<Rodni> I like IRC but sometimes I feel like incovenience for the users to listen to a noob asking questions. I just want to read it and find out for myself. Linux in a nutshell didnt help me much either. Lots of commands that worked but no step by step guide.
<Hobbsee> Rodni: check out wiki.ubuntu.com :P
<Rodni> lol you bastard
<Jeff_1231> i used to love fedora
<LjL> Rodni: well a very important part of learning an OS (and linux, especially) is certainly to learn how to use the "meta" tools that allow you to learn how to use the actual tools
<Jeff_1231> but I cant get wireless on it, and i cant get sound either
<LjL> Rodni: for example, do you know what "man -k" does?
<callie> Rodni, lots of fedora stuff would still be applicable ot Kubuntu
<Rodni> LjL no :(
<Jeff_1231> you could alwayse type man man to find out
<Rodni> manual soemthing?
<LjL> Rodni: do you know what man does at all?
<Rodni> manual for KDE?
<Jeff_1231> and a command in fedora is the same as a command in any linux distry
<Jeff_1231> man brings up the man pages
<Jeff_1231> the man pages are the instructions for a specific program
<LjL> Rodni: no, "man <command>" gives you the manual page for a command
<Jeff_1231> ie if I typed man apt-get it brings the manual for apt-get
<LjL> Rodni: what if you don't know what command you need? you type "man -k <keyword>", and that will list all the related pages
<Rodni> I see
<Rodni> whats the difference between man and --help?
<LjL> Rodni: well, just try. try "ls --help" and "man ls" for example
<LjL> Rodni: the man page will be much more verbose and complete
<LjL> Rodni: "--help" will just list the options, with a very short description of their meanings
<Rodni> Ive been doing it the wrong way around then
<LjL> Rodni: "info" is another important command (though i mostly use "man" pages)
<_evil_h_> whaa! dependency errors
<callie> man pages are great for reference but rarely give much insight into the proper use of commands
<LjL> Rodni: also, "howto" is a word that you should try when you google something about linux. for example, suppose that you need to learn how to use a cd burner... try typing "cd writing howto" into google
<Jeff_1231> i think im gonna backup my home directory and just install suse
<Jeff_1231> im in the mood for some change
<Jeff_1231> lol
<Jeff_1231> no
<LjL> Rodni: the first site that you will find that way (http://www.tldp.org/) is one of the chief linux resources
<spike> hi
<_evil_h_> hola
<spike> can anybody help me with a laptop and multimedia keys?
<spike> I cant change the volume
<_evil_h_> heheh
<Rodni> You are right Im just browsing at some of this howto's
<spike> I've set the keyboard model under kcontrol -> keyboard layout
<spike> actually I had kmilo service running, and it was working
<spike> but only for master channel
<Rodni> I usually use that mainly when I look on way of repairing something on my BMW] 
<spike> which means when wearing headphones it wont help at all
<spike> and apparently there's not way to tell it to change PCM chan
<Rodni> bye all
<mike> hey guys, me again
<mike> i got my ethernet working =D
<mike> however, quick mounting question
<mike> i'm trying to mount my windows partition so that i can read my files from it
<mike> i have to mount it using sudo
<mike> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<mike> but now when I try to go and see the files in it, I get a permission denied error (presumably because i'm not root)
<_evil_h_> !nomachine
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _evil_h_
<_evil_h_> !nxserver
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _evil_h_
<LjL> !netfs
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, LjL
<LjL> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_evil_h_> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<Hostile> has anyone here got the fglrx drivers working in dapper?
<Snake__> Hostile: didnt you ask that yezzerda
<Snake__> yezzerday*
<Hostile> Snake__: yeah, asking everyday
<Hostile> hoping to someday find help.
<Snake__> Heh
<juan> Hola.
* Hostile has hope.
* Hostile hates it when linux beats him
<Hobbsee> Hostile: ask freeflying when he comes in
<Hostile> Hobbsee: will he be in later tonight?
<Hostile> unix_infidel: guess what? teh gui pwns you
<Hostile> lol jk
<Snake__> Rofl
<Hobbsee> got no idea
<Hostile> Hobbsee: k thanks
<unix_infidel> hey guys, been in here a couple times, been wondering whenever i close my lid or unplug my ac adapter and such, i seem to change governors on my cpufreq daemon.
<Snake__> Hostile: do you remeber the name of that kid I was helpin out ysterday?
<_achew22> how do you change your screen resolution so that its above 800x600? Its not an option in the screen settings.
<Hostile> Snake__: nope?
<Snake__> Damn :(
* Hostile kicks SmrtJustin in the face.
* SmrtJustin kills Hostile 
<_achew22> will I have to edit the xorg.conf file?
<Snake__> Violence much?
<Hostile> haha
<Hostile> Yes Snake__ very much so.
* Snake__ turns on spineshank
<Snake__> Go for it
<Snake__> lol
<Hostile> (SmrtJustin is my bro)
<Hostile> A very profound Kubuntu n00b
<Hostile> a former gentoo user, point and laugh now
<SmrtJustin> yep, I am
* Snake__ points and laughs
* Hostile joins Snake__ 
<_achew22> any ideas?
<Snake__> _achew22: no sorry :(
<unix_infidel> LOL, wow dude just wants to know how to change rez and no one knows?
<unix_infidel> _achew22: man xorg.conf and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change resolution.
<unix_infidel> youll need to log in and out iirc, or atleast restart X
<unix_infidel> unless your on a laptop which has a native resolution like WXGA or sxga+ etc, in which case you arent likely to change the rez any higher.
<Hostile> I didn't even see his question
<_achew22> ohh my lord... the screen is so small that I cant seethe administration button
<Hostile> haha
<_achew22> whats the alt+ key for the administration button?
<callie> is there a meta package for kde 3.5.1?
<Hobbsee> hold alt + click and drag the window
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<callie> dist upgrade, scary!
<Hostile> I do dist-upgrade everyday?
* bimberi does too
* Hobbsee did before she got ndiswrapper
<Hostile> Wireless blows
* farous dist-upgrade everyday how often do ubuntu require that ;)
<Hostile> no offense
<Hostile> unless its a laptop
<Hobbsee> yeah, this is a laptop
<Hostile> ok then its alright :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hostile> Wireless on desktop = lame
<Hobbsee> yeah, what's the point?
<Hostile> Cat 5 on desktop = teh win
<callie> gonna need some RJ45s too
<callie> and a router
<Hostile> You know what i mean.
<callie> lol
<callie> do i?
* Hostile smacks callie
<Hostile> you do now.
<callie> erm
<callie> play nice now
* Hostile hugs callie
<Hostile> there
<Hostile> lol jk
<callie> and quit touching me ya sicko
* Hostile kills callie
<Hostile> there
<Hostile> we're done.
<callie> wow
* Hostile loves /me
<callie> hah
<callie> you can read that in so many ways
<Hostile> Yup.
<achew22_> okay... i'm angry... i typoed my hostname
<Snake__> lol
<achew22_> i'm so fu**ed
<achew22_> it wont let me sudo
<Snake__> achew22_: you can set it with the hostname command
<achew22_> it won't let me sudo
<callie> will it let you sudo?
<Snake__> Oh
<achew22_> any ideas?
<callie> sudo please?
<Psi-Jack> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<callie> sudo i'll buy you some more ram?
<bimberi> achew22_: i think you need to edit the files /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname - you can do so by booting into recovery mode
<achew22_> okay...
<achew22_> brb
<achew22_> thankyou so much bimberi
<bimberi> achew22_: np, but see if it works first :)
<achew22_> what text editor does kubuntu come with?
<achew22_> nevermind, its vi. How do you quit vi?
<achew22_> and how do you save?
<bimberi> achew22_: :wq
<bimberi> achew22_: you should also have nano, which some people find more intuitive :)
<achew22_> i like nano but you have to apt-get it
<bimberi> achew22_: ah, kk
* bimberi thought it was installed by default, maybe that's ubuntu not kubuntu
<achew22_> can I get a valid sample hostname?
<achew22_> would 127.0.0.1 work?
<callie> brb
<callie> kde 3.5.1 here i come
<achew22_> bimberi: what is a valid hostname?
<bimberi> achew22_: good question, i don't know the rules precisely.  I guess something that starts with letter and only has letters and numbers would be OK
<achew22_> I set my hostname to MythTV
<achew22_> why doesn't that work?
<tehuti> anyone here use myspace? firefox crashes when it tries to load those flash based song players
<achew22_> tehuti: you should uninstall flash
<bimberi> achew22_: 'mythtv' perhaps?
<tehuti> thanks achew22_, then what?
<tehuti> I've uninstalled flash
<tehuti> it was uninstalled from the start, and there was a green symbol suggesting a missing plugin
<achew22_> tehuti: just leave it uninstalled. its a major waste of system resources, it is terrible
<tehuti> so I installed it using adept
<tehuti> achew22_ I would rather a working browser that displayed plugins properly
<tehuti> I have enough system resources to handle it
<achew22_> ohh
<tehuti> guess I'll just have to use Windows when I feel like browsing anything flash-based
<achew22_> try uninstalling it then reinstalling
<tehuti> could you be specific at all about which packages I should reinstall?
<achew22_> firefox should make a sugestion
<achew22_> thats how I would go
<Ahmuck> tehuti: firefoox will do flash
<Toothpick> Will the latest kubuntu install cd have 3d accelerated ati drivers?
<Jeff_1231> i gave up and reinstalled kubuntu
<Jeff_1231> but iI backed up my home directory
<Jeff_1231> i should make a new partition jsut for my home directory
<Toothpick> Jeff_1231: I did that going to try install kubuntu tonight.
<Toothpick> I'm just concerned about having accelerated graphics for my ati card.
<Toothpick> I want to play chromium.
<douglas> How is dapper flight 4?\
<Toothpick> If I'm follwing correctly after I install kubuntu (regardless of the version) apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade will keep it current?
<Hostile> hey freeflying-ibook you around?
<Hostile> Toothpick: you are correct
<Hostile> freeflying-ibook: when you see this I want to ask you something
<Toothpick> Hostile: thanks, and what about the 3d acceleartion do you know if it supports ati 3d?
<freeflying-ibook> Hostile: hi
<Hostile> Toothpick: yeah read in ubuntuforums.org
<Toothpick> ok, thanks
<Hostile> freeflying-ibook: Someone told me to ask you about fglrx in dapper
<brydenn> is there a program for Ubuntu that does similar things to IsoBuster?
<freeflying-ibook> Hostile: I have not use fglx at all , :)
<freeflying-ibook> s/use/used
<Hostile> Hobbsee why was I supposed to ask freeflying then ? lol
<Hobbsee> i thougth you said you had freeflying-ibook!
<Hobbsee> oops...sorry...
<Hostile> haha I had my hopes up that someone could help too :(
<PaloDeQueso> Would changing my repositories to dapper upgrade me fully to what flight 4 is?
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: yeah .I'm using ibook now , but I have not used fglx driver
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> PaloDeQueso: yes, it would
<PaloDeQueso> Hobbsee: I'm tempted, xgl = drool.
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: Maybe I'll have a try on that
<Hobbsee> lol k
<Hostile> so am I on flight 4 with all my repositories on dapper?
<PaloDeQueso> yes
<_achew22> i'm so glad I own a domain name
<Snake__> _achew22: why
<Hostile> I own a domain name!
<Hostile> I want a cookie!
<_achew22> I made a domain name and I just set it on the hostname file
<PaloDeQueso> I asked and hobbsee just said so
<_achew22> that way I KNEW it would resolve
<PaloDeQueso> No
<PaloDeQueso> No cookie for you.
<_achew22> no soup for you!
<Hobbsee> as long as you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, yes
<tecs> hi after upgrading last night using update manager.....and successfully installing upgrades.... this morning just now my computer when grub booted....windows is gone from the menu
<Hostile> Neato
<Hostile> I feel special
<Hostile> not really, I have no 3d accel
<Hostile> Fck you ATI!
<Snake__> Hostile: AMEN!
<mister_roboto> does anyone here run dapper inside vmware?
<Hobbsee> tecs: add it again, to the bottom?
<Hobbsee> tecs: http://pastebin.com/563701 is an example one - modify it to be where your win partition is
<Hostile> yeah Snake__ I love my ATi in windows
<Hostile> bot
<Hostile> but linux*
<Hostile> ugh
<Hostile> I usuall stick to NVIDIA but I got a 200 dollar ATi for 100 bucks on black friday at Best Buy so =\
<Hostile> usually*
<brydenn> ok how do i access windows apps i've installed via WINE?
<brydenn> cant seem to find any shortcuts in the KDE menu, etc
<Hostile> brydenn: they are located in ~/.wine
<brydenn> ok thanks
<Hostile> Np
<tecs> hi, after upgrading yesterday my windows is now gone from my grub menu. i upgraded using upgrade mangaer and upgraded all the avail;able upgrades for my packages
<Hostile> tecs just re add it to the grub file
<tecs> im sorry but how do i do that?
<tecs> i eman when i install kubuntu it autodetected windows...
<tecs> can you help me
<Hostile> Hmm
<Hostile> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11359.html
<Hostile> take a look at that
<piromana> is there a way to run a gnome applet (glunarcock) in KDE (kubuntu/dapper)?
<Hostile> piromana: prolly not very efficiently
<Snake__> Hey guys is there a way for me to easily make a live CD that just plays atlantik, and thats it?
<Snake__> Based off of knoppix, prefrerbly
<piromana> Hostile .. hmmm :(
<Hostile> piromana: You'll have to load a crapload of GNOME stuff, its not worth it
<brydenn> so hey... to make file UN-hidden... all i have to do is get rid of the DOT in front of the file name right?
<callie> yup
<brydenn> coolio
<brydenn> :)
<callie> what are you un hiding?
<tecs> where do i find the grub menu?
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: ask in #suse how you can update from 10.0 to 10.1 please :P
<Hobbsee> tecs: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tecs> thnx
<brydenn> callie... Azureus automatically hides itself
<brydenn> i just wanted to unhid it
<bimberi> Snake__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Eh?
<Snake__> bimberi: thanks man, ill look into it
<callie> just be careful that by changing the path name you dont srew things up brydenn
<bimberi> Snake__: np :)
<callie> s/srew/screw
<tecs> title Windows XP 64
<tecs> root (hd0,0)
<tecs> savedefault
<tecs> makeactive
<tecs> chainloader +1
<tecs> sorry for that
<brydenn> callie: i know
<tecs> but do i need to add a boot? at the last part as other options have in the mnu.lst?
<Snake__> aw man I dont have enough resources for that
<callie> brydenn, just checking dude
<callie> you did ask after all brydenn
<brydenn> so callie. do you know of any programs that are LIKE IsoHunt... for Linux?
<brydenn> sorry
<brydenn> not IsoHunt... but IsoBuster
<callie> nope, dont torrent
<Hobbsee> tecs: add it at the end...
<piromana> Hostile - it seems like, unfortunately, you're right - some related discussion here: http://dot.kde.org/977615897/
<tecs> btw, what is chainloader +1 for?
<Hostile> piromana: sorry :(
<Hostile> tecs: I think for the Windows loader or something
<Hostile> just leave it
<tecs> ok i go reboot and try it i hope it works....thanks
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Heh, Now I see what you mean. :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is going to try it out, and tripple boot the machine
<Hobbsee> so it's the same as kubuntu, i see
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Psi-Jack> Hmm?
<Hobbsee> but kubuntu's easier - it's only got one darned cd, not 5 - then you only need the updates
<Hobbsee> in dist-upgrading to the next release
<Psi-Jack> You can just change the repos from breezy to dapper, and dist-upgrade, with a good level of safety, though, can't you?
<Hobbsee> depends - i've had one of two dist-upgrades to breezy work correctly
<Hobbsee> this is while it was still in development
<Psi-Jack> Hehe.
<bimberi> similar here, but after breezy's release
<Psi-Jack> But, I mean, if I dist-upgraded one of my two servers, which doesn't have X or anything but basic servers, it should thoeretically work no?
<Hobbsee> anything's possible
<bimberi> however i don't think i had (k)ubuntu-desktop installed as the upgrade wiki for breezy stated
<bimberi> !breezy
<Hobbsee> the first time i tried, it died completely - some packages upgraded, i had no X, no internet, and it was still showing breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Psi-Jack> I think I'm gonna try it on my testserver1
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, is there a dapper-security repo?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Psi-Jack> Okay. :)
<randabis> howdy
<Hobbsee> it's not being used much yet though, i think - because new versions are still going in
<Hobbsee> bimberi: argh yuck lol
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Yeah, I just wanted to know if I could reliably change security.u.c 's breezy-security to dapper-security
<Hobbsee> yeah, you can
<randabis> Anyone experienced with the bcm43xx kernel driver included in dapper?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: indeed :)
<Hobbsee> just because there's hardly anything there will not give you an error message
<Hobbsee> but it will be used
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, you sure?
<Psi-Jack> Err http://security.ubuntu.com daper-security/universe Packages
<Psi-Jack>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<Psi-Jack> Shoot me.
<_root> hi all
<Psi-Jack> Shoot me now. ;)
<_root> hey how can i connect eith an openldap room?
* bimberi hands Psi-Jack a p
<Psi-Jack> Hehehe
<Psi-Jack> _root: First of all, STOP IRCing as root.
<marcuzzo> ok
<Psi-Jack> marcuzzo: You're still root.
<marcuzzo> i wanna know the way i log in other rooms like openldap
<Psi-Jack> I'm afraid, I don't help people who use their root account to use IRC. root is not for "normal user" use.
<marcuzzo> well?
<Unununium> Hello, I am setting up this laptop for my brother's use, and I'm having difficulty making mp3s work everywhere.  I'm using Dapper (bad idea?); things worked in Breezy.
<marcuzzo> lol
<Unununium> Are there any known issues above and beyond the usual install-this, install-that FAQs?
<ryanakca> I installed glib2.6.8 from source, when I try to upgrade gtk+ to gtk+2.8.12, it gives me an error saying *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.8.6, but GLIB (2.8.3)
<ryanakca> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<ryanakca> *** to remove the old version of GLib
<ryanakca> oops, that was supposed to be one line sorry
<Psi-Jack> Welp, here goes a dist-upgrade. :)
<mnoir> ununun(etc): you mean besides the advice to not use dapper as yer regular desktop?
<Unununium> Heh, yeah. :^)
<marcuzzo> then does anybody meke me know i can change room n this hell of chat?
<ryanakca> anywais, when I try to uninstall glib 2.8.3 that came with kubuntu breezy, it tells me it would have to uninstall all my apps
<tarik> HI! HOW CAN I ADD A SKRIPT TO EXECUTED IN IRC
<tarik> HI! HOW CAN I ADD A SKRIPT TO EXECUTED IN IRC
<Psi-Jack> tarik: Nice flood.
<marcuzzo> psi jack
<tarik> sorry
<ryanakca> I dont want to do that, I simply want to remove the old version of glib. any idea what to do?
<Psi-Jack> tarik: *sighs* Since you felt the need to SHOUT LIKE AN IDIOT, I will only say this. Learn some manners. :p
<marcuzzo> you are usual yo stay always in this room or sometimes change?
<tarik> come on someone tell em please
<tarik> me
<Psi-Jack> marcuzzo: IRC doesn't have "rooms."
<marcuzzo> romms canls.....it's the same
<JasonF> tarik: your actions somewhat prove you'd be irresponsible with an irc script
<marcuzzo> canals
<Psi-Jack> channels, actually. IRC definately doesn't have any canals.
<tarik> i have a script i just need to install or whatever it
<marcuzzo> what the fuckers idiot are here..... lololololol i
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: you spelt dapper wrong hehe - hence why you didnt find it
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: LOL. You know what I just realized?
<Hobbsee> what?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> gah darn it!
<Hobbsee> too slow
<tarik> I just want to execut a skrip! please tell me how to
<Hobbsee> tarik: what kind of script?
<tarik> it is an log in skript
* bimberi hopes its a spellchecker
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Yeah, I noticed that, But what I just realized, I really hope that dist-upgrade works, because I just started the dist-upgrade on that test server, which has a bad CD-ROM drive. (I barely got kubuntu server-mode to install on it).
<Hobbsee> hehe ouch
<Hobbsee> i hope so too
<bimberi> :)
<tarik> i want to type in /hhh and a server should open with my account onfo
<Psi-Jack> But, it's still downloading. ;)
* Hobbsee agrees with bimberi 
<ryanakca> I installed glib2.6.8 from source, when I try to upgrade gtk+ to gtk+2.8.12, it gives me an error saying *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.8.6, but GLIB (2.8.3) *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best *** to remove the old version of GLib
<tarik> I did it on windows but on linux it is not simular
<tarik> there is nothing like romote
<ryanakca> however, when I try to remove the old version of glib (2.8.3) that came with kubuntu, threw kynaptic/synaptic, it tries to uninstall all my gui applications.. or almost all of them
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ryanakca> tarik: Ever heard of google?
<tarik> i did
<tarik> but i need interactive help
<ryanakca> tarik: try searching this: <programname> + loding scripts
<Psi-Jack> acpi=off in the kernel line of grub /should/ turn off the ACPI support, right?
<alainm> anyone install on a shuttle xpc?
<Unununium> Right... with Dapper, are there any known issues with mp3 playback in amaroK and Kaffeine?
* mnoir spells it loAding
<ryanakca> anybody?
<bimberi> tarik: the website for your IRC client should have some help. For example for xchat there's - http://xchat.org/docs/
<tarik> thx
<Psi-Jack> Well, ragnarok goes up to Dapper, while Valhalla will soon follow, IF ragnarok is a success..
<ryanakca> even better: is there a repository for gtk+2.8.12 in kubuntu breezy???
<_achew22> is there a way to make apt not prompt and just install stuff?
<Hobbsee> Unununium: works here, if you get the codecs, IIRC
<Hobbsee> sure, but it's dangerous - sudo apt-get install -y blah blah blah
<_achew22> how is it dangerous?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: who you talking to? Me or Ununium?
<Hobbsee> well, dist-upgrade -y is dangerous, i suppose
<_achew22> yeah i won't dist-upgrade
<tecs> Hobbsee: thanks its working fine now....anyways i jsut would like to know how did that happen in the fiorst place
<Hobbsee> _achew22: just means it's hard to cancel the download if you suddenly find it removes kde or something :P - which i've done
<ryanakca> is there a repository that contains gtk+2.8.12 for kubuntu breezy?
<tecs> how was my grub menu over written? without me knowing it
<Hobbsee> tecs: kernel update
<Mike91> hey guys, i'm trying to install my broadcom wireless chipset
<Mike91> i have an amd64 system, so that made it a little bit more difficult
<tarik> Ok it didn't help me so someone of you may help me. I just want to type in /mr-psie and than the channel with my account info shoul start up. I got the skript or how ever you call it. I just need to know where to type it in. Thats all please help me!
<Unununium> Hobbsee: I wonder if this has anything to do with the unavailability of amarok-gstreamer...
<Hobbsee> Unununium: use amarok-xine
<Mike91> i installed the netbc564 drivers with ndiswrapper
<Toothpick> last question before trying to install...is ndiswrapper built in?
<Toothpick> I have the necessary .inf .sys files on my home partition.
<ryanakca> is there a repository that contains gtk+2.8.12 for breezy?
<Mike91> and i have it set up enough so that it shows as being connected to my network
<Mike91> however, when i ping 192.168.1.1 (my router) it doesn't get anything back
<Mike91> and i don't have net access
<Mike91> any idea?
<ryanakca> anybody know?
<Hobbsee> Mike91: is the card flashing?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: no idea
<ryanakca> kk
<Toothpick> answered
<tecs> ic thanks again man good to have you here:) thnks ill be going now:)
<Mike91> Hobbsee: no
<Mike91> but it shows in iwconfig
<Mike91> as well as ifconfig
<Hobbsee> it's supposed to flash, i take it?
<ryanakca> I guess I could just upgrade to dapper... I'd get GIMP2.10, a more recent version of gtk with it, more recent versions of everything... methinks
<Mike91> well, I know on windows the button lights up
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: it has some bugs though
<Mike91> not totally sure if that's an indication of it working on kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Mike91: want to paste ifconfig and iwconfig to pastebin?  i'm wondering if the essid is set
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I know... I dont mind submitting bugs
<Unununium> Hobbsee: thank you very much for pointing me in the right direction
<Kaiser_Sleeps> "some bugs"
<Hobbsee> Unununium: no problems
<ryanakca> lol
<Unununium> xine solved my problem
<Hobbsee> hehe, some, yes
<Unununium> So yes :^)
<Hobbsee> yeah, they replaced it a few weeks ago
<ryanakca> is it "overly risky"???
<Unununium> Well, I'm off... bye
<Hobbsee> it's safer to get the flight 4 cd and upgrade from there
<Mike91> hobbsee: i'm on a different system right now, so no copy/paste
<Hobbsee> ok
<Mike91> but the essid is set to the ssid of my network
<Hobbsee> what does the essid say?
<Hobbsee> good
<Hobbsee> and ndiswrapper -l says hardware present?
<Mike91> drivers present, hardware present
<ryanakca> hmmm... what about "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Mike91> KWifiManager says i'm connected to my network
<Hobbsee> kwifimanager lies :P
<Mike91> however it also says AccessPoint: UNKNOWN
<Hobbsee> try a sudo dhclient wlan0
<Mike91> hmm
<tarik> Ok it didn't help me so someone of you may help me. I just want to type in /mr-psie and than the channel with my account info shoul start up. I got the skript or how ever you call it. I just need to know where to type it in. Thats all please help me!
<gach> well hello
<Mike91> two "sit0: unknown hardware address type 776"
<gach> do any  of you guys know howto install xorg 7 oon breezy??
<jlund> Where can I find the Dapper bugzilla? I have been testing Flight-4 on AMD64 and I've encountered some bugs that I would like to report.
<Mike91> then a couple DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval X
<Mike91> and finally "No DHCPOFFERS received." "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<crimsun> jlund: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<Mike91> so it seems like it thinks 255.2555.255.255 is my gateway?
<Hobbsee> possibly - you can specify it in /etc/network/interfaces
<crimsun> Mike91: no, dhcp discover packets are sent to the broadcast address
<Mike91> Hobbsee: ok i opened that file, how/where would I specify it?
<Hobbsee> i'll pastebin mine...
<Mike91> crimsun: could you elaborate please? does this mean my broadcast address is incorrect? what should it be?
<crimsun> Mike91: I'm missing context
<Psi-Jack> Well.
<Psi-Jack> It didn't work smoothly, that's for sure..
<Psi-Jack> coreutils failed to manage a local divert. :/
<Mike91> crimsun: wireless network card for laptop says that it's connected to my network, but i can't ping router/don't have net access
<Hobbsee> Mike91: http://pastebin.com/563765
<Hobbsee> and the card isnt flashing either
<crimsun> Mike91: open AP or using WEP/WPA/RSN?
<Mike91> open
<crimsun> Mike91: and iwconfig shows that it's associated to your AP?
<Mike91> hobbsee: it seems that you didn't specify an address for wireless? just for eth0?
<Mike91> crimsun: yes
<Hobbsee> yeah - i had one specified before though - it's the same idea
<crimsun> Mike91: what hardware?
<Mike91> broadcom chipset (not totally sure exact, it's a pavilion zv5000) on an amd64
<Mike91> kernel is amd64-generic
<crimsun> is this on Dapper Flight 4?
<Mike91> i believe its the BCM43xx series
<crimsun> any ndiswrapper/bcm43xx reports on amd64 prior to Dapper 4 are likely to be prioritised very low
<FlakJacket> so why is it that Linux has such trouble with wifi?
<Mike91> Dapper4?
<crimsun> Mike91: Dapper Flight 4
<Mike91> I'm new to linux =/
<Mike91> as in, this is my first real dive into linux
<crimsun> Mike91: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-February/000050.html
<jlund> crimsun - thanks, bug submitted
<FlakJacket> so is there a release date for dapper stable?
<jlund> FlakJacket - April
<Hobbsee> april 20 IIRC
<FlakJacket> cool
<Hobbsee> what the heck is my dapper doing that's making it respond so slowlY???
<FlakJacket> so how will you upgrade?
<Mike91> this is Kubuntu Breezy
<Mike91> I downloaded it onto a CD and installed yesterday
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Hobbsee> follow that guide, but substitute breezy for dapper
<FlakJacket> oh...
<crimsun> Hobbsee: it's the evil green monsters.
<morefiend> hello
<Mike91> hobbsee: was that referred to me?
<Hobbsee> was directed at FlakJacket
<Hobbsee> crimsun: huh lol?
<morefiend> is there a freenode channel for growisofs questions
<Mike91> morefiend: list?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: they're slowing down your Dapper
<morefiend> i can never get it to work right
<Hobbsee> ah, right, yes
<Hobbsee> i dunno, maybe it's cos i'm thinking of trying out suse adn tehy dont like that
<crimsun> yes, they're evil like that.
<Hobbsee> mmm...must be
<Mike91> well according to my friend
<Mike91> my chip won't work whatsoever with a 64 bit kernel
<crimsun> have you tried with a Flight 4 live cd? :-)
* crimsun feels like a broken record
<Mike91> ahh thats what you were saying
<Mike91> i'm sorry :P
<Mike91> i'm a bit tired today
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i think the evil green monsters are called the latest revision of firefox
<Hobbsee> i may well grab it from mozilla site, and stikc it into /otp
<Hobbsee> */opt
<crimsun> uh oh?
<Hobbsee> seems that it's been slower and firefox has been freezing more since then
<jlund> Is anyone else running Flight 4 on AMD64?
<Psi-Jack> Is there a way to get apt-cache, or search basically, only by packages that are installed?
<Elsan_> What Kubuntu-specific improvement Dapper will hvae?
<Elsan_> have*
<Psi-Jack> Elsan_: KDE 3.5.1, standard. :)
<paxmaster_> where the font directory will be for mplayer
<Elsan_> Well... Besides?
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: see adept
<paxmaster_> i have compile it from sources
<Elsan_> I already use 3.5.1
<Elsan_> I think KDE 4 will be out by then...
<Hobbsee> Elsan_: new version of adept, new versoin of lots of other apps, an update notifier, everything's faster
<Psi-Jack> It won't.
<Psi-Jack> KDE 4.0 is just starting to get brainstormed on.
<bimberi> Psi-Jack: 'dpkg -l | grep ^ii' will list only installed packages, you might be able to work with that
<Elsan_> Oh ok
<Elsan_> But... Will Kubuntu make changes the scope of Ubuntu's on Gnome?
<KaoticEvil> anyone got a good link for a HOWTO for a kernel installation guide on kubuntu?
<bimberi> KaoticEvil: there's this ...
<bimberi> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<KaoticEvil> that would work :D
<bimberi> :)
<KaoticEvil> i tried using just kernel to ubotu, but it didnt work :P
<bimberi> KaoticEvil: "listvals" is handy.  For example...
<bimberi> !listvals kernel
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'kernel' by value (12 shown): mark ;; firewall ;; vmware ;; kqemu ;; kqemu #DEL# ;; kernelsource ;; kernelhowto ;; kernelcompile ;; kernel ;; iptables ;; linux ;; ntfstools.
<KaoticEvil> ah, wasnt aware of that command
<KaoticEvil> ok, now to get ndiswrapper... and figure it out...
<brydenn> anyone got a nice ISO icon?
<brydenn> doesnt have to be "program specific"
<brydenn> just want a nice looking icon for an ISO image
<Psi-Jack> An.. ISO icon?
<brydenn> yes Psi-Jack
<brydenn> hehe not sure if there is such a thing
<brydenn> ok here's the thing... i installed IsoBuster on here
<brydenn> run it in Wine
<Psi-Jack> You mean to display in Konqueror for files with .iso?
<brydenn> naw
<brydenn> just making a shortcut on my desktop
<brydenn> for IsoBuster
<Psi-Jack> Why the heck are you using isobuster?
<brydenn> But there are no real good icons for IsoBuster
<brydenn> cuz its good?
<Psi-Jack> Linux can loopmount ISO's natively.
* brydenn is a linux n00b bro 
<brydenn> lol
<Psi-Jack> Obviously. :p
<brydenn> and how can i do that?
<brydenn> cuz when i go to click on a .bin file it asks me what program to open it with
<brydenn> i already extracted what i wanted but.. i'd really like to find a linux app thats like IsoBuster
<Psi-Jack> You won't find one "like" that garbage program. We got better. Loopmounting ISO's directly. :)
<brydenn> heh
<brydenn> hmmm then how do you do it?
<brydenn> cuz its really easy for me to point click and extract
<brydenn> ;)
<harritj> man mount ;)
<Psi-Jack> Google. :)
<Psi-Jack> And man mount, too, yes.
<brydenn> alright :)
<brydenn> thanks guys
<harritj> mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/iso /path/to/mntpoint I believe
<KaoticEvil> oh, SWEET....
<Psi-Jack> Well.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<KaoticEvil> the kubuntu CD is identical to the ubuntu CD, with the exception on haivng KDE instead of GNOME, right?
<Psi-Jack> Dapper /almost/ cleanly upgraded. heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> KaoticEvil: yeh. bundled software might be differnt though
<Kamping_Kaiser> koffice/not oo.o or something
<KaoticEvil> but as far as system stuff....
<KaoticEvil> its the same, yes?
<Kamping_Kaiser> backend is the same yeh
<KaoticEvil> because i need ndiswrapper to get my wireless card working, and a lil research from a link i got here reveals that ubuntu has the ndiswrapper module already there...
<KaoticEvil> i just need to install the utilities to make it work
<KaoticEvil> so it should also be on kubuntu as well, correct?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes.
<KaoticEvil> sweet!!!! :D
<Snake__> ?
<Snake__> Whats up?
<KaoticEvil> i may be able to get back to kubuntu desktop :)
<Snake__> Sweet
<Snake__> Kamping_Kaiser: wassaaapp
<KaoticEvil> instead of *shudders* 2K
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Snake__ :) just installed xgl
<Kamping_Kaiser> KaoticEvil: :/
<Snake__> xgl?
<KaoticEvil> Kamping_Kaiser?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2k :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> mind you, better then some others... (but OT)
<KaoticEvil> well, couldnt get net access on kubunt with my wireless...
<KaoticEvil> i would be running a different non-linux OS, if i had that as a choice (when kubuntu wouldnt work)
<Snake__> Heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> KaoticEvil: yeh, wireless is a mongral technology.
<KaoticEvil> i know
<Snake__> Wireless is hit and miss to holy hell
<KaoticEvil> and my wireless card uses the marvell chipset
<KaoticEvil> as long as ive got a few decent guides, and the utils i need, i can usually get anything to work :)
<KaoticEvil> ok, well.. off to try this thing on kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> with any luck, next time i pop in here, ill be running konversation or kirc :)
<Snake__> lol
<KaoticEvil> thanks for the link bimberi :):)
<technomike> .
<Snake__> wtf
<MeshGearFox> Techno ruins people ;(
<yello> hello everybody
<yello> has anyone tried to download the kde-dev tools via adept?
<MeshGearFox> Hi :)
<MeshGearFox> Kdevelop?
<yello> im not sure
<yello> it just asked me to download these libs so i did and now my computer is dead
<yello> everytime i start it up it displays an error message
<MeshGearFox> What error.
<yello> ill just send it to u on paste bin
<yello> i have to type it up first
<sniff> kino-timfx will not install, says it will break my system, but i only use the official repos :(
<sniff> what gives
<sniff> hello all (by the way) hello to hatake_kakashi   Psi-Jack  vge (in no particular order :))
<yello> ok here u bgo
<yello> http://pastebin.com/563875
<MeshGearFox> Huh.
<MeshGearFox> No clue :/ I don't think I have kde-dev. I was thinking about something else.
<Snake__> yello were you who I was talkin with yezzerday?
<yello> lol yea :D
<yello> how r u
<Snake__> Haha its not 11 PM!
<Snake__> Now**
<Snake__> :)
<yello> lol no but i must leave for tennis soon :D
<Snake__> Hmm were you the one that said you were gonna be on 6-7??
<yello> yea
<yello> thats me
<Snake__> Okay, I couldn't remeber who it was
<yello> lol thats ok
<yello> is there ne way to log on using dos/konsole?
<Snake__> yello what do you mean
<Snake__> in a full CLI enviroment?
<MeshGearFox> yello, what are you on now? Windows?
<yello> yea
<Snake__> Eww
<yello> im on windows with linux on my other comp
<yello> lol i know :(
<Snake__> yello: what are we tryin to do?
<yello> log into kubuntu8
<yello> *kubuntu
<yello> but it gives me that error
<yello> http://pastebin.com/563875
<Snake__> oh no..
<yello> bad?
<Snake__> yello: press alt+ctrl+f1and try to log in
<Snake__> does that work?
<yello> yep
<yello> :d
<yello> :D
<yello> thanks
<Snake__> yello: well thats not going to help you if you want X
<yello> so i cant load up the GUI
<Snake__> yello: I dont think so...
<Snake__> one sec
<yello> ok thanks
<Snake__> yello: type in "startx"
<Snake__> Tell me how that does
<yello> ok
<yello> its loading
<yello> verrryy slowly
<Snake__> ehh...
<yello> ok
<Snake__> is it working?
<yello> its loaded :D
<yello> ill back up my files and reformat cos everytime i try to do nething an error is caused
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> if you want to
<Snake__> yello: are you on dapper?
<yello> wats dapper soz?
<brydenn> muahaha
<Snake__> yello: that answered my question :)
<brydenn> figured out how to get ZSNES running on Ubuntu
<brydenn> lol
<Snake__> brydenn: isnt that in the repos?
<brydenn> amazing what a little bit of reading on a forum will do
<brydenn> lol no no Snake__
<Snake__> Hmm
* Snake__ could have swore it was
<cyblivious> just checked my disk manager, my dvd drive was /dev/hdd. is this ok?
<brydenn> ZSNES is a Super Nintendo emulator lol
<MeshGearFox> cyb: Mine links up like that too.
<yello> haha
<Snake__> !info znes
<brydenn> Snake__:  i was playing Zelda 3
<MeshGearFox> It should be fine although it looks sort of odd :(
<brydenn> rocks :)
<cyblivious> so its ok then
<brydenn> !info zsnes
<yello> !info dapper
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.400-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 504 kB, Installed size: 3212 kB
<cyblivious> shouldn't it be something like /dev/cdrom?
<yello> !info dapper
<Snake__> yello:
<Snake__> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<yello> thanks
<Snake__> I thought maybe you were runnin that will the issues ya got ;)
<yello> no im just runnin 5.10
<Snake__> Heh ok
<Snake__> brydenn: I told you it was in the repo.
<brydenn> lol yah yah
<yello> could that be the problem?
<brydenn> ok but its in the universe
<brydenn> whatever ;)
<Snake__> yello: ? no
<yello> damn
<Snake__> yello: 5.10 is the one you want
<cyblivious> is there a way to reinstall ALSA?
<Snake__> yello: dun worry, your gonna screw up your system a few more times :) Tis the curse of human nature
<yello> lol so is there ne way to fix my problem or should i have to reformat/
<yello> lol
<Snake__> yello: there probly a fix, but  im not sure what it is, and if your errors are THAT bad, reformat
<cyblivious> mine worked before but then stopped all of a sudden. but OSS still works
<yello> ok ... sorry but how would i reformat?
<Snake__> yello: reinstall the OS with the disk
<yello> ok thanks
<Snake__> have it format the whole hard drive
<cyblivious> is there a way to convert my linux file system w/o losing the data like in partition magic?
<Snake__> cyanid3: convert it?
<cyblivious> help?
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> cyblivious: what do you mean convert it
<Snake__> like from ext3 to fat or what?
<Snake__> or just resize
<cyblivious> from maybe reiserfs to xfs or ext3
<Snake__> ah...hmm I dunno about that....but you could try gparted on the ubuntu live disk
<Snake__> read about it first, im not sure
<Snake__> ROFL
<Snake__> STALINS HERE
<Stalin> hello
<Snake__> LOL
<neoncode> I've been trying to install kubuntu on a 1999 G3 iMac... the command i'm useing to lauch the installer is "server-powerpc video=ofonly" and it allways stalls at somepoint.usaly arround disk formating... help?
<yello> hi sorry but its not booting my disk its just loading grub straight away
<Stalin> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Snake__> Stalin: the desktop manager
<Stalin> like a GUI?
<Snake__> Stalin: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde by default
<cyblivious> yup
<Snake__> Yes
<Stalin> as I installed ubunto but just get the command line
<cyblivious> startx?
<Stalin> so I should reinstall Kubuntu then?
<Snake__> yello: is your bios set to boot from disk?
<Stalin> welll
<cyblivious> try startx
<neoncode> anyone?
<yello> umm im not sure sorry
<Snake__> yello: well did you install it fine before?
<yello> yea
<Stalin> "user not auth to run X server, aborting" is what i get when I type startx
<yello> it all installed fine
<Snake__> Stalin: sudo startx
<cyblivious> sudo startx
<Stalin> ah
<Snake__> yello: Did your hard drive have anything on it when you installed it?
<cyblivious> maybe you should type login first
<cyblivious> to login then startx
<yello> yes
<yello> it had win xp
<Snake__> yello: odd....then it should work :-/
<Stalin> got a fatal error doing that
<yello> hmm
<cyblivious> error?
<Snake__> yello: are you sure your disk works? lol, its not scratched or anything
<Stalin> type login first?
<yello> yea :D
<yello> i only recently burnt it
<Snake__> very odd..........
<yello> i think its the correct disk
<yello> i may have to reburn it ?
<neoncode> anyone?
<cyblivious> its kde right?
<Snake__> yello: i would try that, if that doesnt work, then you hunt into the bios
<Snake__> neoncode: whats up?
<neoncode> Snake__: Scroll up
<cyblivious> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Stalin> let me try that
<cyblivious> for kde
<Snake__> Ahh
<Snake__> neoncode: no clue
<cyblivious> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<cyblivious> for gnome
<Snake__> where did clayg go damn it
<Stalin> kse didnt work, got command not found
<Stalin> *kde
<brett> hey room does anyone know how to get the win32 codecs installed for kaffine
<cyblivious> its kdm start
<yello> found it
<cyblivious> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Snake__> !win32
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake__
<Red_Herring> !win32codecs
<ubotu> win32codecs is, like, totally, binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<yello> thanks
<Snake__> there ya go
<Snake__> yello: whats up??
<Stalin> weeeeeeeeee :D
<cyblivious> worked?
<Stalin> got something going here
<Stalin> yes ^^
<cyblivious> that starts KDE manager
<Stalin> how to start that automatically?
<cyblivious> startx starts the GUI
<Stalin> this is for my gfs laptop, she cant poke in linux...hehe
<yello> its reinstalling :D
<Snake__> w00t
<cyblivious> select KDE in the login screen
<Snake__> yello: make sure you tell it to erase your hard drive!
<cyblivious> as default instead of console
<Stalin> hmm...I dont really know how to do that (sorry)
<yello> lol i will
<yello> no more windows on my laptop
<cyblivious> on the login screen where you type your username
<Stalin> yes?
<cyblivious> should be 3 buttons
<Stalin> okey, I need to reboot to get back there then?
<cyblivious> the first one i think selects whether to login to KDE or GNOME or CONSOLE. select KDE
<cyblivious> just logoff
<Snake__> Wow im dumb
<Snake__> lol
<brett> how do i give myself permission to write to a certain folder?
<cyblivious> chown user folder
<Snake__> man chown....that sounds funny :)
<brett> when i try to install codecs to my /usr folder it says i don't have the right permissions
<cyblivious> use sudo
<brett> chown?
<Snake__> use sudo m8
<brett> ok
<cyblivious> short for change owner
<cyblivious> sounds like clown.
<cyblivious> hehehe
<cyblivious> got to clean my aquarium first
<brett> ok how do i do shown
<Ashex> hmmm
<brett> i type  sudo then chown then what?
<brett> sorry very new to linux
<Ashex> any ideas on what exactly to add into GRUB if I want it to include my feather linux install?
<Ashex> I've got kubuntu installed on my external, and feather on another partition on that external
<blackflag> Its abit OT
<blackflag> but have someone getting Everquest running on linux?
<trappist> I did once
<blackflag> cool :)
<blackflag> how?
<cyblivious> what are you trying to do exactly?
<trappist> I'm pretty sure I just used cedega, only I think it was called winex back then
<LiteHedded> easy sources?
<blackflag> I tied it on debian sarge with wine
<cyblivious> brett: what are you trying to do exactly?
<LiteHedded> what's the link for easy sources
<B1zz> trappist.  I see you in cedega channel as well :)
<trappist> yeah I don't think it'll work with ye olde wine
<cyblivious> is cedega free or commercial?
<trappist> commercial
<cyblivious> :(
<B1zz> trappist by any chance do you know where cedega installs the games? I need to add some mods to one of my games, and i cant seem to find the location of it
<blackflag> winex? what is it?
<trappist> B1zz: ~/.cedega/Dot\ TransGaming/c_drive
<B1zz> ahh ty
<MetaMorfoziS> winex --help
<blackflag> winex looks good
<blackflag> is there an opensource solution like winex?
<MetaMorfoziS> wine is opensource?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's new, for me
<blackflag> but winex not
<blackflag> transgaming.com
<blackflag> okay , I give it a try
<blackflag> so long....
<Stalin> cyblivious: It all works fine now, boots right into the GUI. Thanks a lot for helping me out :D
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: you around?
<Psi-Jack> Sorta.
<Psi-Jack> Getting pissed off at an a** in #debian.
<sniff> where do i go if i want to become a maintainer?
<bimberi_> sniff: start here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<sniff> cheers
<Ashex> Anyone happen to know what Error 17 means in the Grub loader?
<Snake__> Guys check this out
<Snake__> http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg
<Snake__> Pretty neat
<ALEX_PAU1> hi
<brydenn> lol
<brydenn> Snake__:  you bored haha
<Snake__> brydenn: huh? lol
* Snake__ is readin over his newsgroups
* Snake__ and his rss feeds
<brydenn> [21:54]  <Snake__> http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg
<brydenn> [21:54]  <Snake__> Pretty neat
<Snake__> AH
<Snake__> AH*
<brydenn> just admiring your boredum haha
<Snake__> wtf?
<brydenn> ;)
<brydenn> was a cool pic
<Snake__> brydenn: That was part of my rss ;)
<Ashex> pretty schnazzy
<Snake__> Trust digg to bring you worthless crap
<brydenn> lol ok
<ClayG> Ashex, did you get that F/O straightened out?
<Ashex> not yet
<brydenn> Snake__: what newsgroups you apart of?
<Ashex> Still working on it
<Snake__> brydenn: I ment mainling list ;)
<Snake__> mailing
<ClayG> Snake__, dont tell all of them
<Snake__> ugh I give up
<ClayG> please
<brydenn> whatever... which ones?
<ClayG> boneless is all you have to tell them
<Snake__> brydenn: just the ones for ubuntu-doc team
<brydenn> auh
<Ashex> I'm using rescue mode off the ubuntu dvd to repair grub
<Snake__> ClayG: any luck with my account?
<ClayG> Ashex, it sounds like you have an extra port or two open, you need to correct the F/O problem
<Ashex> I'm correcting the F/O problem with alternative methods :p
<ClayG> oh man, ok well make sure to look for trojans whenever possible if you aren't going to change the f/o error
<Snake__> brydenn: wanna read more cool stuff? hehe
<Ashex> I'm secure
<ClayG> snake, I've got real bad news.  Someone just pwned me and got root on the hostdestroyer.com server.
<brydenn> yes Snake__
<brydenn> give me a link or something :)
<ClayG> I think it was somoee that i joked with earlier
<brydenn> i'm bored too
<brydenn> my gf is watching Gray's Anatomy
<brydenn> lol
<Snake__> brydenn: http://www.windowsitpro.com/windowspaulthurrott/Article/ArticleID/49450/windowspaulthurrott_49450.html
<Snake__> read about ms's latest screw up
<brydenn> haha ok :)
<brydenn> brb
<brydenn> uhm
<brydenn> Windows Vista Ultimate. The best operating system ever offered for a personal PC, optimized for the individual.
<brydenn> lmfao
<brydenn> yah ok
<Snake__> hehe
<brydenn> ok still reading haha but laughing my ass off ;)
<Ashex> well that was easy
<Snake__> brydenn: read the second comment when you get done ;)
<Snake__> its hellarious
<Ashex> all it takes is editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ashex> F/O error my ass
<brydenn> "Um...what? I thought I just needed Windows."
<brydenn> hahaha
<Snake__> This is gonna be fun eh?
<brydenn> haha yah
<Snake__> Hey guys, anyone here know thunderbird well?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Snake__: sorta
<Kamping_Kaiser> what you reading brydenn
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<Snake__> Kamping_Kaiser: http://www.windowsitpro.com/windowspaulthurrott/Article/ArticleID/49450/windowspaulthurrott_49450.html
<Red_Herring> am i fonting?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Snake__: ta
<Snake__> ta? wtf? Lol
<brydenn> Why do have to go all the way up to "Ultimate" to get a version "optimized for the individual"? Shouldn't the "Home" versions be "optimized for the individual"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks :P
<brydenn> lmfao
<brydenn> hahahaha
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<brydenn> if these poor bastards only knew about (k)ubuntu
<brydenn> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<Snake__> :)
<brydenn> Snake__: i agree with what peterkirn said
<brydenn> how it's gonna confuse users
<Snake__> Yea it iwll
<brydenn> thats what i was thinking when i was reading all the different names for the various OSes
<Snake__> damn it..... ClayG what are you doin!!
<brydenn> haha
<brydenn> but then again... it just makes it easier for me (the pirate) to simply download ULTIMATE hahaha
<Kamping_Kaiser> people get confused between the 2 Ubuntu's, let alone 5+ vistas
<brydenn> lol there is no difference between the ubuntu's
<brydenn> just the GUI
<Snake__> brydenn: theres going to be more windows versions than linux distros by the time blackcomb comb comes around
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> oops
<brydenn> haha @ Snake__
<Snake__> -the second comb
<Kamping_Kaiser> brydenn: yeh
<brydenn> i'm still curious to see what Vista is all about
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>s
<Snake__> Same here
<brydenn> i'm sure I'll have it as a secondary boot
<Snake__> Im gonna test it out on my big rig and what not...but meh
<brydenn> but its still not gonna beat ubuntus stability
* Snake__ graples to his kubuntu lappy
<Snake__> I still love ya
<Snake__> :D
<brydenn> dammit
<brydenn> i want a lappy
<brydenn> i was just on ebay looking at them
<brydenn> haha
<Snake__> brydenn: My T20 is my bestest friend ever
<brydenn> there's a couple nice 2nd hand ebay stores i found that sell laptops
<Snake__> I love it....laptops arnt like desktops...you fall in love with laptops
<brydenn> no i know
<brydenn> i've used a laptop before
<brydenn> for EVIL stuff
<Snake__> Heh
<brydenn> trust me... way more evil than you think
<Snake__> Ooooo did you....>.>.....ping google with giant packets!?
<brydenn> lol no
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<brydenn> i used it to wardrive and use credit cards :)
<brydenn> lmfao
<brydenn> but dont tell anyone
<Snake__> ZIHOHG
<Snake__> ZOMG!
<Snake__> You just told 135 people.
<brydenn> lol duh
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<brydenn> but that was a long time ago ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 143 people
<Kamping_Kaiser> +1 logging bot ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 134
<Snake__> Kamping_Kaiser: haha
<Snake__> nice
<Snake__> ubotu: did you get that?
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake__
<Snake__> :)
<brydenn> yah but i cant wait to start cracking WEP
<Snake__> brydenn: WAP you mean?
<brydenn> when i get my ubuntu lappy
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<Snake__> WEP has been cracked left and right by even amatures
<brydenn> yah well i'm gonna crack it all lol
<Snake__> sure
<Snake__> l337 h4x0r here!
<brydenn> lol riiiiiiiiiiight
<sniff> what prog u use to crack wep?
<brydenn> the most l33t hacker i ever met was nuts dude
<Snake__> I Think Its Time For Me To Sleep
<brydenn> seriously... i saw this guy hack into my states DMV
<brydenn> amoung other things
<brydenn> he actually had a job offer to hack for the Indian government
<brydenn> total nerd though
<brydenn> couldnt get laid by a hooker
<brydenn> haha
<sniff> ha!
<Snake__> I dont find hacking that impressive...I find writing the software hackers use more so
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol folks, move into -offtopic ;)
<brydenn> Snake__:  he was a coder bro
<brydenn> thats how he hacked
<brydenn> he wrote the code
<brydenn> its cool though
<brydenn> he ended up getting busted by the FBI
<brydenn> thats the last i heard from him
<brydenn> heard a rumor that he works for them or helps them somehow now though
<Snake__> i see
<Kamping_Kaiser> brydenn: that's the last anyone hear form him
<brydenn> hahah
<brydenn> so Snake__
<brydenn> what wifi card do you have?
<Snake__> linksys...uhh
<Snake__> crap
<Snake__> wpc54g I think
<brydenn> cool
<Snake__> or is that my router...
<brydenn> heh
<MeshGearFox> Hey, anyone use Cedega?
<brydenn> yah i need to find an ubuntu friendly card that also works well with Kismit
<Kamping_Kaiser> not recetnly
<sniff> oh yeah l337 h4x0r eh snake!
<Snake__> brydenn: my card works great with it
<sniff> can't find your ass with both hands ;)
<brydenn> hahah
<Snake__> sniff: if it wasnt 2 am, I would be more on my game ;)
<sniff> hhe
<sniff> hack me
<sniff> i got root logon via ssh enabled
<sniff> but i dunno what the password is
<sniff> but the port is 22
* Snake__ waits while nmap runs.
<sniff> my friend in russia uses ssh into my machine to help me, cos i'm like a deceased chimp when it comes to linux
<sniff> hehe snake
<sniff> i already told you where to look!
<Snake__> meh
<sniff> do u know my ip@?
<Snake__> yea
<sniff> cool
<sniff> how do ya do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sniff: you using Kubuntu?
<Snake__> This version of nmap freakin sucks
<sniff> yeah kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Snake__
<sniff> am i in trouble?
<Snake__> remo nmap sucks
<Kamping_Kaiser> *rolls eyes at people who enable root login, more so on ubuntu machines*
<sniff> hehe what about kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> same deal
<sniff> who know what the name of that applet is in gnome that lets you ping, traceroute etc?
<sniff> i like that gui thingy but there isn't one in kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> applet? network tools?
<sniff> maybe
<sniff> i want to get it in kubuntu
<sniff> but i dunno the package name
<Snake__> !info kubuntu-desltp[
<Snake__> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<sniff> snake have you hacked me yet? or will i know only after you've run something like mkfs
<Snake__> sniff: im getting the new nmap
<Snake__> mine sucks
<sniff> vge:
<sniff> oh er can someone suggest the name to me of that gnome based applet
<sniff> please?
<achew22> would someone be willing to help me with my sound card? or be willing to point me to a channel where someone will?
<Snake__> sniff: nmap is cli program
<sniff> i know that is
<sniff> i just wanted them basic gnome tools
<Snake__> ah i see
<achew22> any ideas?
<sniff> 218.25.204.36 who is this?
<achew22> um...
<achew22> you'll never know -- network staff only
<sniff> why is kino for gnome when it is spelled with a "K"?
<Snake__> ....
<Snake__> gkino sounds stupid
<Snake__> hows that
<sniff> what about
<sniff> gino
<Snake__> Maybe
<Snake__> god damn nmap make takes FOREVER
<sniff> anyway if it's kino it should definately be kde
* Snake__ watchs his PC keel over
<Snake__> LOL
<Snake__> READ THIS ERROR
<Snake__> error: #error "Your system does not appear to have GTK (www.gtk.org) installed.  Thus the Nmap X Front End will not compile.  You should still be able to use Nmap the normal way (via text console).  GUIs are for wimps anyway :)"
<Kamping_Kaiser> kino isnt for Gnome?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *?=!
<sniff> yes it is, but it should be kde specific in my opinion
<sniff> if for gnome should be called gino
<sniff> snake, how you know my ip address?
<sniff> or are you scanning every comp on the internet??
<Snake__> 218.25.204.36
<Snake__> Does that look right
<sniff> dunno
<Snake__> sniff: http://whatismyip.com
<Snake__> see if it is
<sniff> mmm
<sniff> yeah
<sniff> ifconfig
<sniff> how do u get that though?
<Snake__> hehe
<Snake__>  /whois sniff
<Snake__> :)
<sniff> c'mon tell a noob
<sniff> ha!
<sniff> so easy
<Snake__> Indeed
<Snake__> STUPID NMAP
<Snake__> GRRRRRR
<Snake__> 10 mins remain
<Snake__> Stats: 0:01:08 elapsed; 1 hosts completed (1 up), 1 undergoing Connect() Scan
<Snake__> Connect() Scan Timing: About 9.75% done; ETC: 02:04 (0:10:14 remaining)
<sniff> wow free music from snake
<Snake__> sniff: yessir
<sniff> mmm
<sniff> let me see...
<sniff> i could do with some ftp too
<sniff> isn't feurfrei the name of a rammstein song?
<_evil_h_> yes it is
<Snake__> Yea
<sniff> i thought it rang a bell
<sniff> let me play it again
<sniff> don't think i liked it before though
<_evil_h_> the video for it is weird
<sniff> my favourite was that bonus track called    stripped or something
<Snake__> stripped was awesome
<Tuxiscool> Could anyone tell me how large a base install of Kubuntu is?
<sniff> well i just like the english with a german accent
<sniff> <1.5gb?
<_evil_h_> i think the server install takes only 250mb
<sniff> that's not really kubuntu then is it  though?
<_evil_h_> no suppose not huh
<Tuxiscool> Heh.
<Tuxiscool> Thanks.
<_evil_h_> i'm on a role with stupidity lately
<Tuxiscool> A friend is just wondering how it compares to a base install of Windows XP.
<sniff> it's larger
<sniff> cos it can do much more
<sniff> it has an office suite etc
<sniff> windows ain't got dick
<Snake__> Tuxiscool: windows comes with nothing. Kubuntu comes with a program starter set
<sniff> apart from a lot of open ports and security vulnerablities
<Snake__> I think it may be time for sleep
<sniff> Tuxiscool: i give my win partition 6-7gb of space   and kubuntu 5gb
<sniff> Tuxiscool: it's smaller in the long run
<Tuxiscool> Right.
<sniff> once you install all your shit on windows it soon grows by gigabytes
<Tuxiscool> Thanks.
<sniff> welcome
<Tuxiscool> I don't use Windows, so I wouldn't know ;)
<sniff> i converted only recently myseld
<sniff> myself
<sniff> from windows i mean
<_evil_h_> ditto
<sniff> i can like anything on windows, but when it comes to this cli business i'm a bit like an awe-struck kid
<sniff> i can DO like anything on windows i meant
<sniff> can't find my ass with both hands in the word of linux
<Snake__> sniff: thats why I changed
<Snake__> I need a challange
<Snake__> I want to learn something new
<sniff> mmm me too, i always like to learn
<sniff> i got pissed off with reinstall windows once a month
<Snake__> haha
<sniff> just cos it can't handle a few installs/reinstalls
<sniff> i even have  an image of my hard drive with the windows already installed, just to make the recovery quicker
<Snake__> ah screw this im goin to bed
<Snake__> night
<sniff> but still gets me, how after a month of tinkering it slows to a grinding halt
<sniff> snake
<sniff> you got so many open ports
<Snake|Sleepin> sniff: no crap. I run a FTP, Radio, and several other things
<sniff> mmm
<sniff> can i hack?
<sniff> but i dunno how
<[Vampis] > morning
<sniff> afternoon
<_evil_h_> morning
<_evil_h_> : D
<sniff> depends where u are don't it
<_evil_h_> deutschland
<sniff> what time is it there?
<sniff> 11:19>?
<_evil_h_> 0819
<sniff> oh ah
<sniff> i got 15:19 here
<[Vampis] > _evil_h_: 820 now ;)
<[Vampis] > <-- sweden
<_evil_h_> he he
<_evil_h_> such a small world
<Hentai^XP> nn Snake|Sleepin
<Hentai^XP> Hello all
<[Vampis] > yep :)
<_evil_h_> hello Hentai^XP
<[Vampis] > _evil_h_: Where in deutschland ?
<_evil_h_> bavaria, kitzingen
<Hentai^XP> sup
<[Vampis] > never been
<_evil_h_> not missing much
<[Vampis] > :)
<_evil_h_> :)
<sniff> lol
<_evil_h_> 5 more months and i'll be home again whoo hoo
<sniff> where;s home?
<_evil_h_> Washington state
<[Vampis] > aha
<[Vampis] > :)
<sniff> ooh
<sniff> 5 or more months and i'll be home too actually woohoo!
<_evil_h_> where is home at for you
<[Vampis] > I usually visit the northern parts of germany... just to buy alcohol :P
<sniff> blighty england mate
<_evil_h_> heh heh
<sniff> fancy a cuppa tea etc
<[Vampis] > lol
<[Vampis] > strange language, the british english ;)
<[Vampis] > sloppy dick etc etc
<[Vampis] > :)
<sniff> right now i'm stuck in N China
<sniff> SPOTTED dick actually
<sniff> hehe
<_evil_h_> i thought you were somewhere in that part of the world.
<sniff> only sloppy after doing a hooker
<sniff> and probably itchy too
<_evil_h_> lol
<brydenn> hey sniff haha why is port 22 open on your cpu ;)
<Kamping_Kaise1> langwicht sniff ;)
<Kamping_Kaise1> lol brydenn
<sniff> ssh innit
<brydenn> haha
<sniff> let me go to babel fish..  1sec
<brydenn> hmm where is that ssh client i was lookin for lol
<sniff> langwicht=long yielded?
<sniff> did u scan me brydenn ?
<brydenn> yes sniff
<brydenn> i did
<sniff> fine
<sniff> let me return the favour
<brydenn> :) please do
<brydenn> i already did myself though hehe
<sniff> ha
<[Vampis|Away] > Daemn
<[Vampis|Away] > is there a kill kommand on freenode so I can kill my ghost ?
<sniff> let me disable my sssssh
<[Vampis] > there
<sniff> brydenn: are you behind nat?
<brydenn> i dunno lol
<brydenn> thats for me to know ;)
<sniff> a linux os?
<sniff> but iis server
<brydenn> damn sniff
<brydenn> lets me connect right to ya lol
<brydenn> just need to guess the right pw hahaha
<sniff> what about the right username?
<sniff> brydenn@c-24-21-107-37.hsd1.or.comcast.net
<brydenn> the right username = root ;)
<sniff> why have i got ports: 631, 32770 and 32771 open?
<sniff> that's not fair
<sniff> ssh_d says root login no
<sniff> at least that's how i configured it yesterday
<brydenn> do you even remember what your root password is?
<sniff> i dunno what the root pass is, i left it as the system given one
<sniff> i dont need to know it
<sniff> can do everything using sudo
<brydenn> uhm ooooook
<brydenn> how did the system give you one?
<sniff> but what program opened the ports: brydenn@c-24-21-107-37.hsd1.or.comcast.net
<brydenn> when i installed 5.10 it asked me to give one
<sniff> shit
<brydenn> lol
<sniff> 631, 32770 and 32771
<sniff> no that was a password for your admin account
<sniff> not root
<sniff> you must sudo to change the root passowrd
<sniff> no?
<brydenn> i dunno i'm a n00b still ;)
<sniff> not so n00b that you can't scan the f*ck outta my machine
<brydenn> lol
<brydenn> i'm a noob when it comes to using linux
<brydenn> however i'm not an idiot
<brydenn> i pick up stuff quick
<brydenn> lol
<brydenn> besides... its not hard to figure out how to do a quick scan with nmap
<brydenn> anyway.... i'm going to bed bro
<sniff> wait until i boot up in to auditor security then i'll hack the F*CK outta you!
<brydenn> i'd disable port 22 from being open if i were you
<sniff> mm but i like the security risk
<brydenn> lol you wont hack shitz0rs
<sniff> it makes me feel more insecure
<brydenn> haha ok
<brydenn> night sniff
<sniff> it's more exciting like this.... will my comp get owned
<_evil_h_> ahh! l337 sp34|<
<sniff> g';night
<sniff> urgh
<_evil_h_> how do i unzip a folder full of .zip files without going through and unzipping each and every single one
<sniff> _evil_h_: yuo shuld lern to spel betta
<sniff> if they have a common name then you can use a wildcard
<_evil_h_> no they all have different file names
<sniff> then batch rename
<sniff> shit
<sniff> put them all in the same directry
<sniff> then unzip *
<_evil_h_> they are all in one folder
<sniff> or whatever the command is
<nitishp> _evil_h_: Try -> for i in `find <dirname>`; do unzip $i; done
<_evil_h_> yeah i just found that
<sniff> what are ports 631, 32770 and 32771
<sniff> :( ?
<nitishp> sniff: ipp             631/tcp    #IPP (Internet Printing Protocol)
<_evil_h_> i did this: unzip -n "/home/evilh/Desktop/fonts; done
<_evil_h_> and now its just sitting at this: >
<sniff> but why is it open?
<nitishp> sniff: You have a printer with CUPS?
<sniff> no
<sniff> maybe pdf printer
<sniff> i installed no printer myself though
<sniff> i thought ubuntu didn't have open ports?
<nitishp> hahaha
<sniff> unless you install server software ofcourse
<sniff> like i got port 22 open for ssh, so that is fine, but why all the others?
<sniff> can sum1 port scan me please?
<_evil_h_> how?
<sniff> you have nmap?
<_evil_h_> probably not
<sniff> install it in adept, jsut the plain nmap
<Random1> where do i change the appearance of my taskbar?
<sniff> then open a terminal
<_evil_h_> kk one sec
<sniff> right click on it
<sniff> select configure
<Random1> ummm
<Random1> but how do i change the appearance of it?
<_evil_h_> ok i got nmap now
<sniff> ok in terminal type:
<sniff> nmap -sT -sR -O -F -PI -PT -vv 218.25.204.36
<sniff> i'd like an anal-probe too :D
<sniff> that last one is double "v" not a "w"
<nitishp> I think it has to be said... {K}Ubuntu breeds idiots.
<sniff> _evil_h_: is it working?
<_evil_h_> one sec
<_evil_h_> says that -P has an illegal argument and lists a bunch of parameters
<sniff> erm
<sniff> should be no P
<_evil_h_> wait i see what i did. one sec
<sniff> let me try
<sniff> ah
<sniff>  you must run it as "sudo
<sniff> sudo
<chx> KubuntuDapperFlight4 ?
<sniff> and then the parameters
<_evil_h_> its working now
<sniff> also you can coppy and paste from IRC in to your terminal
<sniff> good
<_evil_h_> it finished
<sniff> what's the result?
<_evil_h_> 22 is open
<sniff> and?
<sniff> is that it?
<_evil_h_> 135, 136, 137,138, 139, 445, 593, 1023, 1025, 1434, 2048, 6667 are filtered
<tijn_> nice stuff in yout home dir :D
<tijn_> your*
<sniff> i don't know what that means.... does can some tell me please?
<_evil_h_> whos home dir?
<tijn_> yours
<_evil_h_> hey get out my home directory
<_evil_h_> damn i need to learn how to secure these things
<_evil_h_> for what computer?
<_evil_h_> sniff: it also says what service is using those filtered ports
<sniff> what is it?
<_evil_h_> 135 is being used by msrpc
<sniff> wtf is that
<_evil_h_> 136 is being used by profile
<sniff> wtf is that
<_evil_h_> 137- 139 is being used for netbios services
<sniff> wtf is that
<_evil_h_> 445 is being used by mircosoft-ds
<sniff> wtf is that!?
<tijn_> oe nice
<_evil_h_> 593 is being used by http-rpc-epmap
<sniff> wtf is that crap!?
<_evil_h_> sniff: i know netbios is a network protocol
<_evil_h_> port 6667 is being used by IRC
<sniff> that's for lan though
<sniff> irc has opened a port?
<sniff> wtf for?
<tijn_> for communication?
<_evil_h_> ask tijn after he is through perusing my files
<sniff> why does it need to act as a server?
<tijn_> ;) i was just kidding m8
<nitishp> Jesus H. Christ. sniff RTF/etc/services
<_evil_h_> tijn: whats the IP for the computer you are browsing on my network
<tijn_> _evil_h_ i was just fucking with you :)
<_evil_h_> oh
<tijn_> hehe
<_evil_h_> was gonna say
<_evil_h_> i aint got the best securty but jeesh
<tijn_> sniff, its obvious irc has to communicate
<sniff> yeah but it needs a port to do it?
<sniff> can't it do it passively?
<tijn_> of course
<tijn_> it needs a port
<tijn_> you connect on irc.freenode.net on port 6667 or something
<sniff> ok
<tijn_> so it uses a port
<sniff> nitishp: what is rtf/etc/services?
<sniff> tijn_: ok
<sniff> tijn_: so what about the other 10 ports that are filtered or something?
<_evil_h_> whats the link to pastebin
<_evil_h_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<sniff> www.kubuntu.pastebin.com
<_evil_h_> sniff:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8942
<_evil_h_> thats the results of the scan
<sniff> ok cheers
<_evil_h_> heh my windows machine has less open ports than your computer has sniff lol
<[Vampis] > lool
<sniff> get lost!
<sniff> that's the worst thing i've heard this year _evil_h_ !
<sniff> i'm going back to windows
<sniff> sp zero
<_evil_h_> sniff: lol sorry
<sniff> SP0, no firewall, no antvirus
<B1zz> 0_o
<sniff> admin privs throughout
<sniff> running all extra servers in xp pro
<sniff> and fat(gay)32
<Hentai^XP> SP2, NTFS
<sniff> hey _evil_h_ !!
<_evil_h_> sniff: what?
<sniff> i just found this, really good new!: http://forums.speedguide.net/showthread.php?t=126735
<sniff> filtered-stealthed
<sniff> filtered=stealthed
<sniff> which is max security! so no more wingays for me1
<sniff> ey any1 know why  kaffeine exits when i ask it to play one of my porn movies?
<_evil_h_> sniff: it doesnt like porn?
<tijn_> it doesnt like gay porn ;)
<_evil_h_> stupid question. what would happen if i typed this into Konsole and hit enter? :for i in *; do unzip -n "$i"; done
<sniff> but it's not gay porn, it's called giant lezbos have fun or soemthign
<tijn_> giant?
<tijn_> you know...
<tijn_> you scare me
<tijn_> really :)
<sniff> hehehe
<sniff> i'm just messin!
<_evil_h_> anyone?
<sniff> _evil_h_:  i got no idea m8
<tijn_> _evil_h_ looks like you are going to unzip everything in that dir
<_evil_h_> scheisse
<_evil_h_> that sucks
<tijn_> why?
<_evil_h_> i just unzipped everything in my Home folder
<_evil_h_> and i dont know where it unzipped it all too
<_mindspin> hi I disabled acpi on boot, do I have tpo add an apm=on entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst to get apm started?
<_evil_h_> damn i cant find where i just unzipped all that crap too
<sniff> _evil_h_: what folder were you in when u executed the command?
<sniff> it should be there
<sniff> otherwise maybe in /tmp?
<_evil_h_> i was in home
<_evil_h_> but i dont see any new folders or anything
<_evil_h_> meh
<_evil_h_> no biggy i suppose
<sniff> hehehe
<sniff> must have gone somewhere
<sniff> but maybe they stayed in /tmp
<sniff> no!
<sniff> press F5 in konqueror!
<sniff> can u see em?
<_evil_h_> one sec
<_evil_h_> puter is slow
<jcoffman> hey all, old slack user here, just started using kubuntu, and love it
<sniff> jcoffman: goooooood
<_evil_h_> found em
<sniff> but....?
<sniff> _evil_h_: needed to press f5?
<_evil_h_> deleting >: D take that evil files!!!
<sniff> ha
<sniff> _evil_h_: where were they?
<jcoffman> only distro ive ever run that didnt require rolling a new kernel to get sound
<sniff> jcoffman: what 's your sound system outta interest?
<_evil_h_> they were in the home folder where they should have been. just needed to refresh the view
<jcoffman> some no-name via chipset, i think, ac97 codec
<sniff> ahhh so.... _evil_h_ did i just help you!????????
<_evil_h_> yup
<sniff> :D:D
<sniff> wow! first time!
<jcoffman> but for some reason, alsa doesnt pick it up until i compile a 2.6 kernel build
<_evil_h_> lol
<_evil_h_> hey sniff port scan me
<sniff> fine
<jcoffman> fedora core picked it up, but i hate fedora core with a passion
<sniff> but what's your ip?
<_evil_h_> 192.168.1.101
<jcoffman> lol
<sniff> really?
<sniff> wow
<tijn_> haha
<_evil_h_> just a sec
<sniff> _evil_h_: that's wrong
<_evil_h_> wrong one
<sniff> ifconfig
<tijn_> not 127.0.0.1? :)
<jcoffman> installing fc is a bite, and getting it working correctly is near impossible
<sniff> you n00b!
<tijn_> i think you are behind a router?
<sniff> yeah
<tijn_> or something
<sniff> _evil_h_: i can only scan your router
<_evil_h_> damn
<jcoffman> unless he's dmzed, but he wouldnt be dmzed, now would he?
<sniff> unless there is some port-forwarding jiggery-poker at work
<_evil_h_> no im not
<sniff> yeah _evil_h_  dmz yourself
<sniff> then we'll see who is secure ;)
<jcoffman> uh, dont do that
<_evil_h_> lol
<B1zz> is there a similar program to gdesklets for kde?
<sniff> c.mon why not?
<sniff> kubuntu is secure right?
<_evil_h_> im dumb and a n00b when it comes to securing my LAN but i aint quite that dumb
<jcoffman> only as secure as the user
<sniff> anyway let me port scan it
<tijn_> B1zz karamba
<tijn_> or superkaramba
<B1zz> thank you :)
<sniff> and after 2 mins remove it from dmz
<tijn_> its nice :)
<_evil_h_> gdesklets works in KDE too
<B1zz> will look into it
<B1zz> does it?
<_evil_h_> yes it does
<B1zz> thank you :)
<jcoffman> ive heard that kubuntu disables root login by default
<jcoffman> since i never log in as root, is that true?
<sniff> it's right
<_evil_h_> i aint DMZ ing my router. i'd have to shut my Windows computers down
* jcoffman laughs.
<sniff> _evil_h_: nooooooo
<jcoffman> thats half the fun right there
<sniff> only one computer can be DMZed
<jcoffman> hey joene
<sniff> jcoffman: the default account is an admin one though
<tijn_> Joene mofo
<jcoffman> the default account has sudo permissions, yes, but that still requires that the user enter the root password
<sniff> _evil_h_: so just tell your router to DMZ the kubuntu one
<jcoffman> or am i misunderstanding how kubuntu works?
<sniff> jcoffman: not the route password
<sniff> jcoffman: the root password is chosen by ubuntu
<jcoffman> sorry, not the root password
<jcoffman> tired, on meds
<sniff> jcoffman: but you can sudo change it using the admin account
<tijn_> meh
<jcoffman> it still makes you enter the user's password
<tijn_> sudo passwd root :D
<sniff> _evil_h_:  ready??
<stjepan> hello
<stjepan> I installed KUbuntu
<stjepan> the problem is that I do not know how to open any sidebars in konqueror??
<stjepan> any ideas?
<Phazeman> can someone please tell me which file contains the default welcome note of the ssh ?
<tijn_> etc/motd
<tijn_> i think
<Phazeman> thanks
<tijn_> np
<stjepan> have you got any sidebars in konqueror?
<stjepan> I cant access sidebars even by menus :(
<stjepan> I installed some sidebars also
<Joene> Phazeman, or you can enable the banner option in /etc/sshd/sshd_config, this points to /etc/issue.net
<sniff> isn;t issue.net a symlink?
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> well, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Hobbsee> that's the one i watned...
<sniff> god
<sniff> i love that ubotu
<stjepan> and there is no "Load view profile" menu in konqueror. Really strange? In slackware I had that :-O
<sniff> he's a DUDE!
<stjepan> !help
<_evil_h1> whos a dude?
<sniff> the ubotu
<Hobbsee> sniff: definetly
<_evil_h1> heh
<Random1> whats the name of the MS core fonts?
<sniff> just like that turtle off "Finding Nemo"
<Hobbsee> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> it has been said that msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<_evil_h1> nick _evil_h_
<Joene> sniff, no it's not a symlink, just two files, issue and issue.net
<sniff> "Wifi is, like..."
<Random1> th
<Random1> ty*
<sniff> Joene: so which one do u enter the banner in to?
<stjepan> !cpustats
<ubotu> Total CPU usage: 764.9 s ... Total used: 0.245 % (parent/child ratio: 29.8 %)
<_evil_h1> whats the syntax to change your nick
<stjepan>  /nick newnick
<evil_h> there thats better
<sniff> ah
<sniff> two evils
<sniff> that's too evil
<sniff> :(
<sniff> sorry
<Random1> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Random1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Random1> is only available from another source
<Random1> wtf does that mean?
<tijn_> it means that the package is not availeble
<Joene> sniff, can be both i think ... sshd_config points to issue.net, i don't know the difference between these two files.
<Random1> it was available like 2 weeks ago..
<tijn_> well, i took it :D
<sniff> Random1: mine is installing ook right now
<sniff> try diff mirror
<Random1> damn, what did i F up now
<sniff> or run sudo apt-get update first
<Random1> ohhh ok
<Random1> ill try that
<sniff> can u believe it right
<Random1> same prop :(
<tijn_> and when you do an apt-cache search?
<sniff> i'm in china at the mo, but i use the sources from the uK, they are faster than china mainland or hong kong repos
<sniff> random
<sniff> is your sources.list ok>?
<Random1> yea
<Random1> i dont understand
<Random1> ive installed them before
<sniff> well
<sniff> i just got mine installed :)
<_jcoffman> that was fun
<evil_h> ?
<_jcoffman> the network setup applet doesnt save your default gateway specification to the interfaces file
<_jcoffman> had to do it by hand
<tijn_> joene is installing it too
<sniff> what the hell is wrong with bogofilter
<sniff> it don't do nuffin
<sniff> all email are marked as 52% probable even though they are obviously SPAM
<B1zz> how come when I try to open a program as root (one that has a gui) i get this error? an error that says Xlib: Connection to "0.0" refused by server
<_jcoffman> i think you need to set something with +x permissions to root, could be wrong
<sniff> Random1: try backin up your sources.list file and making a new one
<_jcoffman> i forget, exactly
<tijn_> B1zz try alt+F2
<sniff> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tijn_> and type xhost +
<Random1> how do i do that?
<sniff> Random1: make a new source file from http://forums.speedguide.net/showthread.php?t=126735
<sniff> Random1: try installing the fonts
<sniff> then after you can get your old source.list back
<sniff> Random1: even use a different country code like GB or HK to get diff mirror
<Random1> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Random1> im lost
<Joene> tijn_, 'xhost +' is only temporary i think?
<Random1> im new to linux
<tijn_> your @ #kubuntu
<Random1> so please forgive me
<sniff> Random1: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<Random1> ok
<sniff> shit sorry
<sniff> no!
<Joene> :)
<Random1> ..
<tijn_> if you move forwatd and go left, there is #debian
<sniff> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<tijn_> forward*
<sniff> ok that's right
<tijn_> no left
<tijn_> right is #ubuntu
<sniff> this changes the name of sources.list to sources.list.backup
<Random1> ok
<Random1> done
<Random1> now what do i do?
<sniff> what country are you in Random1 ?
<Random1> US
<sniff> fine
<sniff> Random1: go to http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic  and enter GB as your country code, and select all the top few sources
<sniff> Random1: and the Breezy Backports about half-way down the page
<Random1> what exactly is backports?
<sniff> more modern software design to be compatible with breezy
<Random1> ohh
<Random1> should it be enabled in my list source thing?
<sniff> Random1: doesn't have to be
<Random1> ok
<sniff> Random1: for this exercise we don't really need it
<sniff> Random1: after that tell it to give you a sources.list
<Random1> ol
<Random1> got it
<sniff> save the contents in a file in home
<sniff> just call the file "a" to make it easy :)
<Random1> ok
<sniff> Random1: then go to a terminal "sudo mv ~a /etc/apt/sources.list"
<sniff> then "sudo apt-get update"
<Random1> ok
<Random1> thx
<sniff> Random1: should go through all the GB mirrors?
<sniff> then try your fonts thingy
<Random1> ok
<Random1> its telling me no such file
<sniff> what command are you doing?
<Random1> that one you pasted
<sniff> the "mv"?
<Random1> sudo mv ~a /etc/apt/sources.list
<sniff> what's the name of the file?
<Random1> a
<Random1> and its in my home folder
<sniff> what's your user name?
<sniff> on the comp
<Random1> mylinux
<sniff> sudo mv /home/mylinux/a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Random1> ok done
<Random1> now ill update
<sniff> yep
* Hobbsee snorts
<sniff> is it working?
<sniff> * Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> the reason ndiswrapper isnt finding my wireless card is that it isnt fully in....sheesh!
<sniff> mm how u get the blue highlight?
<asymmetry> sniff: /me <something>
* asymmetry waves.
<sniff> Random1: does it update correctly?
<Hobbsee> ah ha - a flashing light!
* sniff fly
<Random1> yea
<sniff> ahh
<sniff> cool :)
<sniff> Random1: do the fonts work?
<gibarian> hey everyone...is anyone else having problems getting MusicBrainz to work inside amaroK?
<Random1> ok it worked
<Random1> thanks for the help
<sniff> great
<sniff> Random1: now u need your old sources file back
<sniff> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.gb
<sniff> the
<Hobbsee> !wpa
<ubotu> wpa is, like, totally, enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<sniff> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<sniff> Random1: then:   sudo apt-get update
<sniff> now you have a file called sources.list.gb   which contains the sources you just used incase you want them again
<sniff> Random1: done it all ok?
<Random1> yup, it worked
<Random1> now, do you know what font Windows uses?
<sniff> uses for explorer?
<Random1> yea i guess
<sniff> er no
<Random1> for everything, i think its all the same
<oregon> Bonjour a tous, j'ai un probleme je souhaiterai modifier ma configurer de mes carte reseau donc je click sur "Administrator Mode" et je rentre mon password mais apres rien ne ce passe c'est toujours gris ! On peut m'aider svp ?
<sniff> i never cared
<sniff> maybe ariel or system
<_mindspin> ! fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<oregon> oki merci
<[Vampis] > ;)
<Random1> how do i change what browser is the default?
<sniff> Random1: SYSTEM SETTINGS -> USER ACCOUNTS - DEFAULT APPS
<Random1> ok
<Hobbsee> yay!  it worked first go!
<Hobbsee> it's much easier having done this before!
<sniff> what did u do/
<sniff> ?
<sniff> go to the toilet?
<sniff> :D
<Hobbsee> no, set up my wireless card with WPA and Ndiswrapper
<sniff> ooh
<sniff> how you do that
<sniff> i can't even tell ndis which is the correct drive file
<Random1> brb, gunna go boot up Windows and see if i can find what font it uses
* sniff yawns, looks at the clock, scratches his left gonad and wanders off to find a bite to eat, muttering something incoherent about windows and security.
<oregon> c'est quoi deja irc de kubuntu fr ?
<bimberi> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Random1> interesting.. the Times New Roman font in Windows and Kubuntu are different
<sniff> Random1: if u want a windows clone, i don't think you're looking in the right place
<Random1> ummm
<Random1> where/what should i be looking for?
<sniff> windows is a proprietry system
<sniff> ubuntu is completely free
<Random1> yes i know
<Random1> but i just want it's font
<sniff> c'mon times is ugly
<bimberi> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<Random1> meh..
<Random1> ok
<Random1> Serif is good enough
<bimberi> Random1: install that ^^^^^ (from the multiverse repository)
<Random1> i did
<Random1> its ok, i found one i like
<bimberi> Random1: ah kk :)
* bimberi did search his #kubuntu buffer to check :)
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<Random1> hi
<rosemary> hello KaoticEvil
* KaoticEvil just got his wireless netowrk to go with kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: yay!
<Hobbsee> want to get mine going too?
<KaoticEvil> lol Hobbsee
<KaoticEvil> i dont think so :P
<KaoticEvil> ndiswrapper is easy-peasy tho :)
<Hobbsee> trying to associate with blah (essid)
<Hobbsee> Association request to the driver failed
<Hobbsee> Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
<sniff> i have intel drivers with my wireless
* KaoticEvil looks confused
<Hobbsee> maybe it's because i tried ndiswrapper with the RC1
<Hobbsee> and am using WPA
<KaoticEvil> sniff: mine is a marvell shipset...
<sniff> but there are many files contained within the driver directory
<sniff> how you know which file is the driver file for ndis?
<KaoticEvil> sniff: lspci :)
<KaoticEvil> theres a list.. wait one...
<KaoticEvil> !ndis
<ubotu> I guess ndis is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper or http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<KaoticEvil> there ya go sniff... thats what i used :)
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: i was actually back on windows because i couldnt get native support for my card...
<sniff> right, i;ll cehck it ourt
<KaoticEvil> and based on previous experiences, installing hardware thats not natively support is a real pain... not so this time...
<KaoticEvil> it helped a lot that (k)ubuntu comes with ndiswrapper ready to load
<sniff> oh shit
<sniff> i'm trying to print that page to pdf
<sniff> but there are over 1000 pages!?
<sniff> 1300
<sniff> 1400
<sniff> wtf?
<Random1> anyone here familiar with ClamAV?
<gibarian> hey everyone...I'm having trouble with MusicBrainz in amarok as well as in Juk...anyone know about any problems there?
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> sniff: i just saved the HTML file to my flashdrive, and loaded it up under kubuntu... that way i had it right there and didnt have to run back and forth
<KaoticEvil> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi again KaoticEvil
<Hobbsee> stupid wireless and WPA...
<kosh> hehe wireless
<kosh> in another 10-20 years it will be ready to use :)
<Hentai^XP> ?
<KaoticEvil> kosh: mine is working right now...
<KaoticEvil> or are you referring to encryption and security?
<kosh> not reliably enough, securely enough etc
<KaoticEvil> eh
<KaoticEvil> right now, i am running my wireless unsecured... ive only just now got linux to use it
<KaoticEvil> and i dont want to mess with it
<KaoticEvil> besides, i live out in the sticks... no one else here has a wireless network... and i seriously doubt if anyone out here even has a computer...
<kosh> wireless is just not even close to being as reliable as wired is
<KaoticEvil> no, its not as reliable... but it is getting better
<KaoticEvil> ok.. now time to update my system... this may take a while hehehe
<kosh> but not even close
<kosh> I can't even remember the last time a wired network has failed on me for any reason
<KaoticEvil> actually, i didnt have any issues with my wireless when i was on windows
<kosh> but my experience with wireless is several disconnects per day, it will auto reconnect but it does have lags
<KaoticEvil> ive had wired networks fail me several times ;)
<sniff> KaoticEvil: i was trying to print that webpage to a pdf
<Hentai^XP> I havne't exp that
<sniff> it cause konqueror to crash
<sniff> 3 time
<KaoticEvil> i do agree that it is nowhere near as reliable or secure as a wired network
<KaoticEvil> lol sniff
<KaoticEvil> sniff: simply save the HTML file...
<sniff> so i saved it as a WAR isntead
<KaoticEvil> there ya go :)
<sniff> yeah
<sniff> but who's heard of a .war??
<sniff> it sounds like some kind of obscure dog or something
<Hentai^XP> nm fudge it, I don't run linux
<KaoticEvil> lol
<sniff> "i've got a war"
<KaoticEvil> i assume its a Web ARchive... similar to *.mht files...
<sniff> "oh really!? which country is that from??"
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: you should stick WPA or WEP on it
<sniff> yeah atleast .mht are more compatible
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: oh, i know... but as i said... ive only now gotten it working at all...
<Hobbsee> true
<sniff> KaoticEvil: no need
<Hentai^XP> Hobbsee if hes out in the sticks meh
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: besides...
<sniff> KaoticEvil: just MAC filtering is enough
<Hobbsee> well...yeah..
<KaoticEvil> yeah, thats what i was getting to...
<Hentai^XP> unless he has freguent visitors around
<Hentai^XP> meh
<KaoticEvil> and i dont
<sniff> KaoticEvil: if you see a white van parked near your home, you know somethings up
<KaoticEvil> thats why i never bothered...
<KaoticEvil> lol sniff
<sniff> KaoticEvil: also if your phone lines get cut
<sniff> KaoticEvil: AMBUSH!
<KaoticEvil> heh
<sniff> so yeah best encrypt
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( paranoid much? )
<sniff> KaoticEvil: but surely MAC filtering is more than enough
<sniff> then you only change a setting on the router
<KaoticEvil> probably
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<KaoticEvil> lol... 104 packages to upgrade LOL
<sniff> do it in failsafe man
<KaoticEvil> i wonder if that will update me to KDE3.5...
<sniff> no
<KaoticEvil> no? :(
<sniff> not unless u got kubuntu something in your repos
<KaoticEvil> oh well, 3.4 works well enough :)
<sniff> i upgraded to 3.5
<sniff> it's much faster
<KaoticEvil> i was on RC1 on a previous install
<sniff> but something broke in my system
<KaoticEvil> not for me it wasnt...
<sniff> so i reformatted
<KaoticEvil> and i had issues with my sound too...
<sniff> end of next month there will be the stable release anyway
<KaoticEvil> well, see... im on a 400MHz celeron, with 128MB of RAM...
<sniff> wow
<KaoticEvil> and an onboard Intel810 graphics chip
<sniff> that's low spec man
<KaoticEvil> 1MB :)
<sniff> heheheheheheh
<KaoticEvil> i know... getting an 8MB Voodoo card next week sometime tho
<sniff> what's 1....mb??
<sniff> oooh
<KaoticEvil> my video RAM
<KaoticEvil> and its shared lol
<sniff> make kde fly like shit off a shovel
<KaoticEvil> LOL yeah, right
<KaoticEvil> as soon as i reconfigure X to use it :P
<sniff> does it have glide drivers?
<KaoticEvil> probably
<KaoticEvil> i dunno
<KaoticEvil> im relatively new to linux
<sniff> KaoticEvil: me too
<KaoticEvil> i was getting worried for a lil while about ndiswrapper.. some one told me that id have to compile a new kernel
<KaoticEvil> ive done it before, but i dont like doing it
<KaoticEvil> ive been using *nix off and on for the last 5 or 6 years... never actually stuck with it tho
<sniff> i been trying distros like suse for 2 years
<KaoticEvil> then, shortly after breezy came out, a friend told me about ubuntu... i dont like gnome, so found kubuntu instead :)
<sniff> just when had good enough support for my hardware i change computer
<sniff> ended up with windows again
<sniff> now linux is just starting to get to grips with the hardware in my new laptop
<KaoticEvil> ive used slack (9 and 10), SuSE9, vector, knoppix, mandrake (several versions), red hat (several versions)
<sniff> more than me
<sniff> but really only suse interested me
<sniff> but it's so bloody slow
<KaoticEvil> i didnt like suse 9.1.. of course, i had personal...
<rosemary> KaoticEvil: what do you think of vector?
<KaoticEvil> it doesnt come with gcc
<sniff> it's like it's trying to walk through mud
<KaoticEvil> i liked the fact that it was lean and fast
<KaoticEvil> but i wasnt gonna try to install K...
<rosemary> I used xfce with it
<KaoticEvil> its not a bad distro for older hardware, but i wouldnt recommend it to a newb
<KaoticEvil> as did i
<KaoticEvil> i dont like it :P
<sniff> :)
<kavit> so KaoticEvil and sniff why do you guys keep returning to linux
<rosemary> no too hard for a newb,but yes good on older hardware
<KaoticEvil> kavit: because i like linux... i like open source (all the software i write is open source)
<KaoticEvil> and ive been wanting to move away from windows for several years
<KaoticEvil> ive just never found a distro that suited me
<KaoticEvil> i have now.. but not before
<KaoticEvil> i even tried gentoo once... but that was out of my league
<kavit> i am just trying to figure out how many people do it for idealogy and how many do it because windows costs money and linux is a worthy alternative for their use
<sniff> kavit: i wanted to switch to linux for two years now, but i can't do any fancy stuff with it so I must wait until it can handle my hardware without too much user intervention. Right now I can get awway with installing a couple of fixes and compiling a kernel module. But I know linuk and the idea is fab
<kavit> sniff: what fancy stuff can't you do?
<sniff> kavit: there is no doubt, the only advantage windows has is that it can run anything you wanna buy/download
<KaoticEvil> kavit: i was running kubuntu quite happily on this computer for about 3 months, then i moved in with my girlfriend, and i didnt want to run wires for a LAN
<sniff> i mean using the terminal to recompile kernels and stuff, i can follow a basic walkthrough
<kavit> sniff: i never buy software.
<sniff> i never buy software either
<sniff> i prefer unofficial channels
<KaoticEvil> went with wireless instead... but i couldnt find useful info for working my wireless card with kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> and my g/f was tired of me being on her computer all the time, so i had to get mine running quick like...
<KaoticEvil> so i simply went in, backed up what i could, killed the drive, and re-installed 2K Pro
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( which, sadly, is actually faster than K on my hardware :( )
<sniff> there must have been tears in your eye KaoticEvil
<kosh> sniff: not antyhing
<KaoticEvil> there were
<kavit> ah
<kosh> sniff: I have done work with a fair bit of software that was unix only
<kavit> i believe software is like a knowledgebase
<kavit> its like paying someone money to use the Pythogoras's theorem
<KaoticEvil> "unofficial channels" i like that LOL
<sniff> look i install kubuntu
<sniff> it's pretty secure, no open ports etc.
<kosh> you are paying someone money for their time to write it
<kavit> open ports do not mean insecure...
<kosh> if you don't pay in some way you will find it harder to find any software that will work for you
<kavit> if you dont have ports open, how would you run a webserver.
<sniff> I install windows I spend 3/4hours optimizing the config and installing all kinds of software and patches to to make it vagualy secure
<burepe> what is the command to see how much space I have in my harddrive?
<kosh> df
<_mindspin> du
<kavit> burepe: a combination of df anf du
<kavit> although if you du -s / be prepared for a bit of a wait.
<_mindspin> there's always another way to do it
<sniff> kosh: i know what you are saying, but the context in which i used "pay" can define "pay" as meaning "monetry exchange for the goods/services of another party"
<kosh> all the software I write is under the gpl but it is custom made based on what customers want, others can use the software but if you want help with it you have to pay
<kavit> i prefer the BSD licence.... it is for you to do with as you please.
<KaoticEvil> kosh: what language(s) do you code in?
<kosh> python usually and I do zope apps
<sniff> anyway, what finaly pushed me over the edge with windows was the monthly reformats
<kosh> kavit: do you write software?
<kavit> kosh: yeah
<kosh> sniff: monthly reformats?
<KaoticEvil> monthly reformats?
<sniff> yeah
<sniff> windows screws up
<kosh> sniff: god I can have windows running for years with no viruses, spyware etc
<KaoticEvil> you were doing something wrong then...
<kosh> windows may suck but it does not suck that badly
<KaoticEvil> i can do the same thing.. and have on several occasions...
<sniff> i'm always doing new software installs/uninstalls
<kosh> maybe you should try paying for the software instead of finding cracked versions with other bugs in it ;)
<rosemary> I ran windows for ten years without a virus
<sniff> after about a month windows gets full of crap, that nothing can fix like a reinstall
<burepe> thanks
<kosh> then you don't know what you are doing
<sniff> fu
<kavit> kosh: so you are saying paid software would have no bugs?
<KaoticEvil> ive run every version of windows (except NT3 and 4) since 3.1 and ive never had a virus
<kosh> windows is not any harder or easier to fix then linux it just requires specific knowledge
<kosh> kavit: no I am saying that based on my experience the cracked versions often have issues that don't exist in the normal retail versions
<kosh> kavit: ie the cracks often introduce some of the bugs
<kavit> KaoticEvil: but how would you know you didn't get infected by say the MSADC bug?
<sniff> on the whole i used gnu software even on windows
<kavit> kosh: i have never really used windows at all
<KaoticEvil> kavit: i make every attempt to secure my systems as much as possible
<sniff> apart from dreamweaver
<kavit> been a BSD man since day one.
<sniff> and vmware
<KaoticEvil> antivirus software, regular spy/ad/malware scans
<sniff> hehe making a ltsp vmware edubuntu network was amuzing
<KaoticEvil> routine security audits
<kavit> KaoticEvil: thats not the point.... the point is even if you did secure your system, some vendor bugs will be present, MSADC bug didnt get disclosed and was in the wild for a few months
<sniff> KaoticEvil: that just basic man
<kavit> did so much damage
<sniff> i was running a windows server for months
<KaoticEvil> kavit: allow to me rephrase... ive never had a virus that i was aware of
<danimo> moin
<danimo> what repository on dapper is supposed to have libxine1c2 ?
<sniff> i think that the biggest prob for windows is the fs
<danimo> I can't find it after I removed the flight 3 cd from my sources.list
<kosh> the only system I have had known viruses on was os/2 and that was for testing purposes
<sniff> ntfs is just too prone to fragging
<KaoticEvil> no unexpected behavior, unless i was doing strange things...
<kavit> KaoticEvil: i wasn't being pedantic, just trying to prove that in a close model obscurity can be a tw2o edged sword.
<KaoticEvil> ntfs is not...
<kosh> we would take systems that where likely infected and run them inside os/2 in the dos box to verify and remove
<KaoticEvil> ntfs is the best fs you can use when running windows...
<sniff> KaoticEvil: obviously
<kavit> thank god I have always had work in the *nix market, never needed to use windows
<kosh> KaoticEvil: I note that that is not saying much ;)
<KaoticEvil> FATxx is prone to file fragmentation much more so than NTFS...
<sniff> KaoticEvil: but since you can only choose between fat32 and ntfs
<KaoticEvil> lol kosh
<sniff> KaoticEvil: i disagree
<KaoticEvil> in fact, over regular usage (on my own personal boxes, which are used very heavily)
<sniff> KaoticEvil: ntfs is just a prone if not more so than fat32 to fragmentation
<KaoticEvil> sniff: not in my experience...
<sniff> i have autmated defragging run over night
<sniff> and that keeps it acceptable
<KaoticEvil> ive run my hard drives ragged, and had very little file fragmentation on NTFS...
<sniff> but that's just another service eating up system resources
<KaoticEvil> whereas on FATxx, it was horrible
<sniff> KaoticEvil: mm
<sniff> KaoticEvil: what kinds systems have you run?
<KaoticEvil> sniff: most were home-brew...
<KaoticEvil> i had a couple of old tandy systems (100TL/2 and a 2500SX)
<sniff> also these windows fs can literally eat your hard drive space if you choose an incorrect cluster size
<sniff> cluster slack is a bith
<sniff> bitch
<KaoticEvil> sniff: ext can do the same ;)
<KaoticEvil> ive seen that happen as well :P
<sniff> i use reiser
<KaoticEvil> as am i
<sniff> and the bsd filesystem has it sorted too
<KaoticEvil> ive never played with BSD...
<sniff> man i have nothing good to say about ntfs
<sniff> and i hate fat32 with a vengence
<KaoticEvil> ive got CDs for FreeBSD... but havent messed about with them
<kosh> ext3, xfs and jfs would all be improvements over fat32 and ntfs
<KaoticEvil> the one thing i hate about NTFS... my windows 98 bootdisks cant read or write them unless i add the TSR for i...
<Hentai^XP> access time between ACLs
<sniff> the other thing that really pisses me off is that i boot into XP, it's already using 150mb swap space
<sniff> all those linux filesystems are superior
<KaoticEvil> sniff: are you serious?
<sniff> and all except ext2 support journalling
<kosh> a windows 98 boot disk
<KaoticEvil> you must have something configured wrong
<sniff> no
<Hentai^XP> add in extra posix ACLs ext to linux systems and some access time on certain FS goes poopies
<kosh> god I don't think any of my systems would work with that at all
<sniff> man
<KaoticEvil> kosh: i use the windows98 boot record as my defacto standard for boot disks
<sniff> i know windows like the back of my hand
<sniff> i got 512mb ram
<KaoticEvil> sniff: as do i ;)
<KaoticEvil> lemme go check something.. brb
<sniff> it leaves me with like 350mb free
<kosh> KaoticEvil: I don't think any of the boxes around here even have a floppy drive, I use a kubuntu live cd as my default boot disk :)
<sniff> but for some reason windows is so happy to dump shit in the swap
<kosh> that is by design
<evil_h> i got 2 gigs ram and windows uses swap
<sniff> i edit the registry to prevent it caching itself
<kosh> windows is designed for a single app at a time
<sniff> EXACTLY
<sniff> it's BAD design
<kosh> so anything that is not the foreground app is aggresively swapped out
<kosh> it is not a bad design or a good design it is just differnt
<sniff> that's right
<sniff> that pisses me off
<kosh> however the server and professional versions don't behave that way
<sniff> mine do
<sniff> although they can be configure to be enabled to enhance server performance
<KaoticEvil> kosh: mine are all bootable CD's ;)
<sniff> instead of app performance
<KaoticEvil> sniff: i just looked at my g/f's computer... she has 256MB and XPSP2
<sniff> but unfortunately that option is incompatible with my system
<KaoticEvil> its been up and running for almost 2 weeks now (without rebooting)
<kosh> KaoticEvil: I just don't see the point of a 98 bootable cd, you could read none of the filesystems I have, could not get on the network, could not even read the partition tables fairly likely
<sniff> running windows xp with system performance enabled is much better
<kosh> KaoticEvil: a kubuntu cd though can do that and far more
<KaoticEvil> and even with all the apps she leaves open, she is only using about 100MB of her swapfile
<sniff> KaoticEvil: i doubt your gf and i use windows for the same tasks
<kosh> how can that option be incompatible with your system? it just changes how the vm works and makes no additional demands on any resources
<KaoticEvil> kosh: but a kubuntu cd is not a viable solution for me wheni go on house calls to fix my customer's computers...
<kosh> KaoticEvil: why not?
<evil_h> ive ran my windows machine for a week solid of encoding dvd to divx without a reboot worked just fine
<sniff> i'm talking about mysql, apache server, vmware experimentation, web devel
<KaoticEvil> sniff: agreed... however, i have installed several programs on her computer
<kosh> KaoticEvil: you can read and write any filesystem, download fixes if necessary, etc
<sniff> it all shafts the system over time
<sniff> look put it this way
<cyblivious> ey guys, need your recommendation. what RSS reader can you recommend?
<KaoticEvil> kosh: many of the utils i use are not available for linux
<sniff> i could probably have run my system for a year without rebooting
<KaoticEvil> sniff: i used to do all those things on my systems...
<sniff> but the performance degrades
<KaoticEvil> in fact, i still use vmware :P
<KaoticEvil> on a 400MHz celly lol
<sniff> so when i have many more apps running simultaneously on kubuntu without ANY impact on performance i am a happy man
<KaoticEvil> sniff: i had XP Pro installed on an old box of mine... it ran for nearly 2 years with no shutdowns
<cyblivious> ey guys, need your opinions. what RSS reader can you recommend?
<KaoticEvil> and there was *zero* performance loss
<sniff> oh shall i say it again...
<kosh> Akregator
<cyblivious> but it has no newspaper view
<KaoticEvil> i ran apache, MySQL, VMWare, a mail server
<sniff> look man, if you install windows 3.1 and leave it switched on for 5 years it's prob ok
<kosh> what is a newspaper view?
<KaoticEvil> sniff: i am not a casual computer user ;)
<KaoticEvil> i abuse my systems... push them to the edge and beyond
<kosh> sniff: you can't do that with 3.1, 95 or default 98
<KaoticEvil> i squeeze every single drop of performance out of my systems
<kosh> sniff: they will shut down at 49.7 days :)
<cyblivious> it's like all the feeds in a certain channel are in one page with 2 columns
<KaoticEvil> the box i was referring to had 2GB of PC2700DDR
<sniff> this is pissing me off, i live in a shared house, 7 other people. All were geeks studying web design, programming etc, and mostly taught me some stuff. We all experience the same probs
<cyblivious> most windows rss readers have it
<KaoticEvil> i would routinely get out of memory errors
<cyblivious> it's like reading a newspaper
<KaoticEvil> sniff: im simply saying that the things you are describing have never happened to me
<KaoticEvil> even when i was running 15 different vmware workstations at the same time
<sniff> windows is inherently poor in security and performance because it is not yet far enough removed from it's DOS histroy
<KaoticEvil> i was still able to open up and play UT2003 :)
<KaoticEvil> windows 2k and XP are
<kosh> cyblivious: sorry no idea on that, it is not a way that I would interact with the program, the way Akregator does it works well for me
<Hentai^XP> sniff poor in secuirty?
<sniff> NTFS is not that different to FAT32
<Hentai^XP> ok let me resay that
<Hentai^XP> 2000 and up
<KaoticEvil> 2K and XP are not DOS based
<kosh> umm the nt series has no relationalship to a dos heritage at all
<sniff> just supports, user provs, encryption and compression
<kosh> they are descended from os/2 and vms
<cyblivious> it's just faster to read and browse feeds in a newspaper layout. just got used to it
<KaoticEvil> thank you kosh ..... you saved me from typing it :P
<sniff> i never said they were BASED
<_mindspin> kosh ever thiught about "backward compatibility"
<kosh> _mindspin: they have a dos vm which came from os/2
<Hentai^XP> sniff poor secuirty? 2000 and up please
<_mindspin> and what it means to 2k and nt?
<sniff> Hentai^XP: poor security in default configuration
<sniff> Hentai^XP: shocking actually
<KaoticEvil> Hentai^XP: i will give sniff that linux is much more secure OOB than any windows OS ever was
<Hentai^XP> sniff meh
<KaoticEvil> he is correct on that
<KaoticEvil> however
<kosh> _mindspin: and xp64 does not have support for win16  and below either
<kosh> windows can be secured to a degree but it is a pain in the neck
<KaoticEvil> you CAN configure Windows (specifically 2K and XP) to be as secure as a linux box
<Hentai^XP> kaenat OOB depends on which linux OS, but take solaris OOB you'r running as root
<sniff> kosh: exactly
<sniff> a fresh install of windows xp sp2 needs 3 system restarts from downloading and install fixes
<KaoticEvil> normally, i would say "who uses DOS anymore anyway?" but i was using it yesterday lol
<sniff> the only saving grace of sp2 is the rudementry firewall
<Hentai^XP> last I checked it was 2 or 1
<KaoticEvil> blah @ that firewall
<KaoticEvil> that thing is a waste of click cycles
<sniff> Hentai^XP: when did you check
<KaoticEvil> clock*
<kosh> a firewall is the last line of defence no the first that is where windows fails
<Hentai^XP> couple days ago
<kosh> you can't setup a windows box to have no open external facing ports
<Hentai^XP> I'll check again
<sniff> kosh: dead right
<KaoticEvil> kosh: sure you can...
<KaoticEvil> ive done it
<sniff> so i'm gonna do a fresh install of sp2 too
<KaoticEvil> on an XP box
<_tim> hia ll
<_tim> snake r u here?
<sniff> KaoticEvil: you use one of them install cd creators?
<Hentai^XP> I'm talking after you get to your desktop after xp is installed and gone though the little key and setup thingy
<sniff> KaoticEvil: or unplug it from the net?
<kosh> KaoticEvil: how do you setup the rpc service to bind to localhost only
<dermitrius> i have a storage drive as hdb and it always mounts as defaults (ie noexec) etc
<kosh> KaoticEvil: if you disable it windows won't boot, and even on msdn I could find no way to bind it to local host only
<KaoticEvil> sniff: i used nLite only to slipstream SP2 into my SP1 CD and reburn
<KaoticEvil> made no other modifications
<sniff> mm
<sniff> dermitrius:
<KaoticEvil> kosh: its called a good firewall ;)
<sniff> dermitrius: have you upgraded breezy?
<kosh> a firewall does not change port binding
<kosh> all a firewall does is prevent access
<KaoticEvil> no, but it secures the ports
<sniff> how the hell do you install a firewall before windows boots?
<KaoticEvil> i didnt
<dermitrius> sniff: aye i'm on dapper flight 4
<kosh> I stand by windows being unable to run no external facing services
<KaoticEvil> i installed the firewall before i connected the network cable
<KaoticEvil> kosh: agreed.. i misread your statement
<sniff> dermitrius: i have this problem too on breezy, but i upgrade the system in adept and afteer  a reboot it's fine
<sniff> this is what i'm saying from the beginning guy
<sniff> windows can be made secure after isntallation but it takes time and new software
<KaoticEvil> sniff: i agreed that OOB, linux is more secure than windows
<sniff> and it also needs good knowledge
<dermitrius> sniff so far i have tried a few minor reconfig of fstab for hdb and remounted, and it dstill mount defaults :(
<sniff> dermitrius: man you're on unstable, good luck is the best i can say. But maybe u wanna report it as a bug?
<Hentai^XP> new software? like?
<sniff> like a windows system needs a decent firewall and virus scanner. But these both take up resources on the system
<KaoticEvil> that reminds me.. i need to get access to my NTFS volume so i can copy my MP3's...
<Hentai^XP> AV for?
<KaoticEvil> sniff: router handles the firewall
<sniff> if they configured windows xp better there'd be no need for a firewall
<sniff> oh god
<KaoticEvil> :)
<sniff> IF you are using NAT
<KaoticEvil> heh
<dermitrius> sniff: not yet,  i'll keep trying. i had something like it on brezzy and managed to sort so i'll might yet have success on dapper 4 :)
<sniff> what about all those millions of windows users on a direct cable connection?
<KaoticEvil> as for AV...
<KaoticEvil> sniff: they are idiots :D
<sniff> that's not a good argument point
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<sniff> but they have limited comuter knowledge
<sniff> and they're getting screwwed because of the gay windows config
<KaoticEvil> with a litle knowledge about computers (which MOST windows users do not possess) you can secure windows
<KaoticEvil> sniff: agreed
<sniff> :)
<dermitrius> why should anyone have to secure up a system ?, if it was secure in the first place it would all be good :)
<KaoticEvil> i dont hold too much for windows-bashers tho...
<sniff> apart from they don't even know about defragging a disk
<KaoticEvil> ive used windows for many many years, and it *is* a good OS
<KaoticEvil> yes, it has flaws and bugs. ALL programs do
<dermitrius> ntfs and fat/fat32 should be so bad with fragmentation :)
<dermitrius> not*
<Hentai^XP> KaoticEvil I say depends on windows version
<Hentai^XP> 2k and up yes
<Hentai^XP> 9X = no
<_mindspin> I stopped using windows siy years ago and I'm very happy with it
<KaoticEvil> Hentai^XP: it depends on nothing
<sniff> so many people i know, they use their windows system for like 2 years and never heard of defrag. I defrag it for them "usually an over-night operation" and they can;'t belive the difference. Not forgetting to mention something like deleting temp files and scandisk
<KaoticEvil> ALL programs have flaws and bugs
<KaoticEvil> windows is a program, just like anything else
<KaoticEvil> as is linux
<KaoticEvil> it has flaws and bugs as well
<Hentai^XP> OS
<sniff> i want to ask a legit question here
<KaoticEvil> it is still a program
<dermitrius> what about the pagefile situation a major cause for hard drive damage
<sniff> do we have the stats on how many of the www servers are windows based and linux based?
<sniff> i don't want to rely on statistics
<KaoticEvil> lol
<Hentai^XP> and hell no on 9X ever be any good, maybe good for just a gaming computer
<_mindspin> www.netcraft.com
<sniff> my fave windows was NT4
<sniff> i think that was good
<KaoticEvil> sniff: linux is also a better serving OS, as it *is* more stable and secure than windows
<sniff> but then it got slow once you'd added SP6 to it
<_mindspin> 2k was slightly better in my eyes
<KaoticEvil> for your average John Q. Public, windows is better however
<sniff> SP6!!
<_mindspin> KaoticEvil: thats still true
<sniff> yeah it is better cos they can go out and buy games and software in a shop
<KaoticEvil> if you tell some one that they have to recompile their kernel just to get support for their hardware, most people are going to just go "huh? whats a kernel?"
<_mindspin> not better "eysier" on first glance
<sniff> but it don't make the system good
<_mindspin> recompiling the kernel is not that necessary as ppl often tell it
<KaoticEvil> sniff: all programs, whether they be an OS, a browser, email client, whatever have good points and bad points
<sniff> so what's the topic of discussion here? Whether linux or windows is a better system, or which one is better for n00bs?
<_mindspin> !topic
<sniff> mm
<KaoticEvil> in the end, it comes down to one thing
<KaoticEvil> end-user choice.
<Hentai^XP> their OS's, so be it!  I prefer windows
<KaoticEvil> thats what its all about
<Hentai^XP> XP and 2003 that is
<KaoticEvil> i use windows for some things, but i prefer linux as my everyday desktop OS
<KaoticEvil> ok, im going to bed
<sniff> i just feel that at 200 for windows that by default allows all and sundry to shaft your system is a bit steept
<sniff> steep
<KaoticEvil> ive got to get some sleep...
<KaoticEvil> nite all
<sniff> 88
<KaoticEvil> sniff: was a good discussion... hope we can continue it another time :P
<KaoticEvil> :)
<sniff> maybe should continue it in #windowsvlinux
<_mindspin> yep
<sniff> or what ever there
<Hentai^XP> or ##windows
<sniff>  is
<sniff> !windowsvlinux
<ubotu> sniff: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sniff> wish i knew too
<sniff> well i think i do
<lint> As a person trying to switch from windows to linux, the main problem is ease of installing new applications
<griffin_> idd
<Hentai^XP> sudo apt-get install nameofapp?
<griffin_> I'd like to learn how to find & install KDE for Ubuntu :)
<_mindspin> lint: not if you use ubuntu and keep with the packages
<lint> mindspin: Well, to me GNOME is horrifyingly ugly
<griffin_> :)
<lint> So i'd go with Kubuntu
<_mindspin> griffin_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-Desktop
<sniff> put it this way, if i sat down with my mum and discussed linux and windows with her in a non-biased manner, i think she would have to agree that windows doesn't have much going for it
<lint> But I mean, for example, how do I turn off those annoying "text tooltips" on KDE
<sniff> and anyway i'm not supporting linux"
<lint> whenever I go onto an icon
<_mindspin> lint: I agree, therefore I use kubuntu
<sniff> i've been using linux properly for 1 week now
<sniff> used windows since DOS 4
<sniff> no windows then
<lint> Yeah 3.11 for me
<lint> haha
<griffin_> _mindspin, I don't need to download the KDE files first? :p
<lint> My friend told me to try out Debian first
<sniff> so it's not like i just don't like windows, I have used it so much i have a reasonable argument
<lint> But I've been looking @ SuSE and it looks like its calling out to me
<rosemary> lint mandriva is pretty good too
<sniff> i;m not just saying linux is better, i've got years of experience to back it up with
<_mindspin> griffin_: no but you shiuld use synaptic
<_mindspin> it has a gui that suites you better i guess
<kosh> _mindspin: why not adept?
<_mindspin> i think hes on ubuntu
<_mindspin> because he was talking about the uglyness of Gnome
<lint> rosemary: Mandriva was just too easy
<lint> I want more power than Mandriva has to offer
<griffin_> aha :) well I'm kinda used to  DOS in the early days but the Linux terminal commands don't mean much to me at the moment :)
<_mindspin> so use any GUI based pakcage manager like adept, synaptic or kynaptic
<griffin_> The standard gnome 'install applications' package? :)
<_mindspin> griffin_: what are you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<griffin_> ubuntu
<griffin_> trying to convert to kubuntu :)
<rosemary> lint vectorlinux is fast
<_mindspin> run sudo synaptic and have a look at what is installed and what you wnna install
<lint> I just dont see all the huff and puff about ubuntu/kubuntu versus any other flavor
<rosemary> lint it's marketing I guess :-).  Though so far kubuntu looks nice, just haven't the time to play at the moment
<_mindspin> lint: there are some reasons for me, not to use suse but it depends on personal taste and habits
<rosemary> definitely don't like all that brown in ubunutu
<kavit> griffin_:  dos cli and linux cli are very different
<_mindspin> rosemary: than switch to kubuntu its blue...
<lint> blue is teh sexy :D
<lint> I've always tried distros through VMWare, anyone recommend easy partitioning software?
<kavit> it looks better without too much blue
<rosemary> _mindspin: I have kubuntu - just need some time to see how it works
<griffin_> why would the system say that when I try to install a game like 'freeciv' that it cannot be installed because it would need for other applications to be removed? :p
<_mindspin> I never had problems installing freeciv
<_mindspin> what is the exact message you get?
<griffin_> Cannot install 'freeciv-client-gtk'
<griffin_> Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed. Please use the "Advanced" mode to install 'freeciv-client-gtk'.
<_mindspin> have you tried advanced mode?
<griffin_> no I don't know what it means :)
<griffin_> ah ok
<griffin_> found the clue :p
<griffin_> soit first lunch time :) cya
<_mindspin> yep same here...
<griffin_> so in the advanced synaptic, do I select all items under "KDE work environment" to install?
<griffin_> planetpenguin-racer:
<griffin_>  Vereisten: libsdl-mixer1.2 (>=1.2.6) but it is not installable
<griffin_> hmz
<griffin_> couldn't find the kubuntu-desktop package :s
<visik7> if u have kde3.5 in your repo kde metapackage is broken
<griffin_> I think I need to do some reading first :)
<dermitrius> the kubuntu-desktop is in the "misc" section, for some reason it hasn't been moved to the base section yet
<dermitrius> so when your in aptitude or synaptic go to the misc section and it should be there
<griffin_> i can find 'kde work environment' in synaptic
<Psi-Jack> Q:	How many lawyers does it take to change a light bulb?
<griffin_> but it won't install kde packages declaring it has unsolvable dependencies
<kosh> Psi-Jack: all of them ;)
<dermitrius> humm what reason does it give, what packages are they
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> kosh: Actuall, you don't want the answer.
<Psi-Jack> It was 2 huge "legal" paragraphs about the "duties" of the lightbulb's failure.
<dermitrius> is it kubuntu-desktop that has unresovable dependices?
<griffin_> amarok-engines:
<griffin_>  Vereisten: amarok (=2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4) but it is not installable
<griffin_>  Vereisten: amarok-arts  but it is not installable
<griffin_>  Vereisten: amarok-gstreamer  but it is not installable
<griffin_>  Vereisten: amarok-xine maar het wordt niet genstalleerd
<Psi-Jack> griffin_: Please use pastebin next time, instead of flooding here!
<Psi-Jack> Or even #flood
<griffin_> pastebin?
<Psi-Jack> Topic, read it.
<Psi-Jack> Kinda find it ironic. Everytime I join a channel, I read the channel's topic.
<Hobbsee> griffin_: pastebin sudo apt-get install amarok
<Psi-Jack> Especially when I'm new to it. :p
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: i dont now - but i know what it says!  particularly when i change it sometimes...
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<Psi-Jack> Finally got my Postfix+Cyrus-IMAPD+OpenLDAP up and runnin.
<Psi-Jack> I am very upset with kmail.
<Psi-Jack> It used to be such a nice wonderful program, but now, it's broken, mangled, barely even really functional.
<cyorxamp> Hi, I have been using ubuntu for a number of weeks now and this is my first time installing Kubuntu
<cyorxamp> since things seem to have moved around a bit
<cyorxamp> I was wondering where synaptic was?
<Psi-Jack> Kubuntu comes with a Qt package manager, Adept.
<cyorxamp> got it
<Psi-Jack> If you want that GTK+ piece of garbage, it's still installable.. :)
<cyorxamp> o_O
<cyorxamp> Well whether I intend on having it as my main browser or not - first things first - firefox
<dermitrius> lol
<ganymed> hallo
<cyorxamp> ummm how do I enable multiverse and universe?
<cyorxamp> can I still use easyubuntu ?
<cyorxamp> is there a nicer 'Add Applications' thing too :P
<griffin_> I seem to get lost in the 'Add Applications' :(
<cyorxamp> anyone know answers to those questions ?
<Psi-Jack> Why do you need easyubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> The answer: You don't.
<cyorxamp> I am starting to get that ' It's new... I don't like it - go back feeling ' kind of like when I would install linux after years of windows use
<dipnlik_> cyorxamp: tell us what you don't like
<dermitrius> cyorxamp, in synaptic go to settings>Repositories, then a new window will appear
<dipnlik_> cyorxamp: maybe with little config you can make it better for your use
<Kube> what should I download, Kubutnu or Ubuntu
<dipnlik_> Kube: your decision only
<Kube> what's the difference, im new her
<Kube> e
<dipnlik_> Kube: but even if you donwload one, you can install the other
<Sythen> hello
<Psi-Jack> Kube: Which should I kick you with? My right foot, or my left?
<sniff> Kube:  are you used to using windows?
<dipnlik_> LOL
<Sythen> I am having a problem with Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Sythen: more explanation?
<dermitrius> cyorxamp, which will show your current repositories, foind the dapper or breezy, usuall at top and edit the line with universe and multiverse
<cyorxamp> dermitrius: no for kubuntu's Adept thing
<dermitrius> cyorxamp, oh sry
<Kube> sniff aha..
<cyorxamp> this IS #kubuntu
<sniff> Kube: kubuntu is more similar to winodws, prob easier if you're used to windows. But if you don't care then try ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> Kube: Ubuntu comes pre-installed with Gnome. Kubuntu, KDE. That's the difference.
<Sythen> When I try to install, it doesn't work correctly.
<dermitrius> cyorxamp, /me switches program :)
<Kube> I heard KDE is more use friendly
<Kube> *user
<sniff> Kube: i think so
<cyorxamp> everything I got used to in ubuntu seems totally different in kbuntu
<sniff> Kube: but plenty of people will say gnome is better
<dermitrius> cyorxamp, ok, click adept>manage repositories
<Kube> okay, thanks.
<dermitrius> adept repositories management is better than synaptic :)
<dermitrius> cyorxamp, find the breezy main restricted line then add universe and multiverse ( to edit a field click on it)
<squid0> synaptic is great. you can see exactly what you need to see, it's comprehensive, it's great.
<dermitrius> cyorxamp, you may have to click twice (once to select) :)
<cyorxamp> you mean I have to go find the URL's ?
<dermitrius> cyorxamp, they should already be there
<cyorxamp> i dont get it sorry
<cyorxamp> I see the line - its grey
<dermitrius> cyorxamp, ok, that means not enabled :)
<cyorxamp> oh I right click and enable
<cyorxamp> lo
<cyorxamp> *lol
<dermitrius> cyorxamp, using breezy right?
<cyorxamp> yes
* cyorxamp likes Badgers :P
<dermitrius> so the urls there should be something like deb/deb-src  "http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu    breezy    main", etc
<dermitrius> xx being the language :)
<dermitrius> gb for example
<cyorxamp> yeah they are enabled and done
<cyorxamp> installing firefox :P
<dermitrius> cool
<cyorxamp> still don't understand why they can't just list v1.5 in there
<Hobbsee> cyorxamp: because all of gnome depends on it working perfectly?
<cyorxamp> how does it?!
<cyorxamp> firefox isnt like konquerer
<cyorxamp> the 'shell' doesnt rely on it
<socketbind> even if there was an 1.5 version in breezy repo, I don't think it would break anything
<dermitrius> 1.5 isint avainable for breezy via apt, for some reason only dapper can have 1.5 :(
<dermitrius> yeah but its not even backported :(
<visik7> get source from dapper and rebuild under breezy
<socketbind> well, in every stable release there's a version freeze only security updates will get into the apt repo, right?
<dermitrius> or dl 15 tar file and do it that way, the tar is a binary setup, no building required that how i did it when i was on breezy :)
<dermitrius> 1.5*
<dermitrius> is "mount" broken in dapper every mount i do other than hda seems to mount with defaults
<dermitrius> even when not specified
<sniff> did som1 just hack me?
<sniff> i think i just got owned
<socketbind> o_O
<dermitrius> it might be even because of hal or kde storage media
<seicherlbob> hi there! is there an easy way to keep a local folder syncronized to a samba-share (on my laptop to sync my home on the fileserver)?
<sniff> use krusador?
<sniff> or konserve?
<seicherlbob> sniff: well, i'd like to have something working automagically
<sniff> maybe konserve can?>
<sniff> it's in the default kubuntu install
<sniff> i want to do the same thing but with  USB drive
<seicherlbob> i know. you mean maybe? or it can do that?
<sniff> can't say for sure
<sniff> it should do
<seicherlbob> sniff: that should be quite the same
<sniff> but it didn't work for me
<seicherlbob> anybody else knows more in here?
<seicherlbob> well, think i'll ask in #ubuntu aswell. i'll tell you, if i find something usefull.
<cyorxamp> firefox doesnt seem to look right
<dermitrius> maybe access via nfs instead or are we on about local copy that you modify while out and about?
<seicherlbob> dermitrius: I'd like to sync it when i come home, work on my desktop and sync before i leave, work on my laptop, etc...
<dermitrius> cyorxamp perhaps theme version conflict due to using a 1.5 theme on older 1.07
<seicherlbob> it also for Kontact and stuff like that.
<Sythen> Hey
<sniff> !backup
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sniff
<sniff> no it's not
<sniff> !konserve
<ubotu> sniff: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dermitrius> seicherrbob i see just trying to grasp the question :)
<cyorxamp> dermitrius: bleh!!!?? its just installed
<sniff> dude's letting me down :(
<seicherlbob> dermitrius: no prob. any ideas?
<_ganymed> ok, i have tried it everywhere, so i'll ask here. i wanna open a very simple index.php with opera, after some seconds it automatically tries to connect to http:/// - it does not happen with other (much more complicated) php scripts. any ideas?
<_ganymed> yes, i am using kubuntu
<cyorxamp> kde looks very... very.... errr full of itself
<dermitrius> cyorxamp you got 1.5 in now and you were on 1.5 before right?
<cyorxamp> no i've done nothing with 1.5
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: your server or anotherones?
<cyorxamp> jeeez KDE looks more simplified than Gnome :(
<_ganymed> well, for now it is localhost/directory. in there is the index.php. with another project it works flawlessly
<dermitrius> seicherlbob perhaps there is a way to sync on connect/disconnect to the share, but that is beyond me :(
<sniff> what about usb drives?
<seicherlbob> dermitrius: thanks anyway. think so the same. there must be a way ;)
<danimo_> cyorxamp: but you have the option to change it back
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: apache2?
<_ganymed> cyorxamp: have you ever tried a native debian install with kde?
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: yes
<cyorxamp> I was told that KDE unlike Gnome didn't believe i making the 'easy for newbies' style interfaces
<_ganymed> with php, mysql
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: look at sites-enabled. maybe there is a redirect
<cyorxamp> _ganymed: trying one right now actually
<cyorxamp> why?
<_ganymed> cyorxamp: well, you will hate it. it is a mess. that's the bad thing. that's why i like kubuntu, it has for every purpose only ONE application
<cyorxamp> SO far....... Na
<dermitrius> seicherlbob another idea is perhaps to read the samba howto? this is my last suggestion :p
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: can you specify that?
<cyorxamp> _ganymed: well I haven't got to the stage where it asks me if I wanna use one or the other
<seicherlbob> dermitrius: thanks. maybe i should check it. ;)
<cyorxamp> So I need to decide
<cyorxamp> KDE doesnt look up to much tbh
<kosh> huh?
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: goto /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ and have a look at 000-defaults or s.t. like that
<cyorxamp> looks like windows gone horribly wrong
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: there you'll find a Redirect-match. look if this may cause the prob
<_ganymed> i am on it
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: is it only opera or other browsers aswell causing this problem
<_ganymed> cyorxamp: what really gets on my nerves is that kde is so slow, linux in general... i love it, but...
<kosh> cyorxamp: are you trolling or something? default kde looks nothing like windows
<cyorxamp> HANG on!!! this is MADNESS!
<cyorxamp> I went to KDE as I -thought- that QT was quicker over GTK
<cyorxamp> thus in my best interest to explore KDE apps
<cyorxamp> but now KDE is slow ?
<kosh> I have not had it be slow
<sniff> kde 3.5.1 is much quicker, are you  using that?
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: i think, only opera. but with another index.php it works... i'll check that right away
<cyorxamp> i'm using whatever came with breezy
<kosh> http://aesaeion.com/mydesk  that is what my desk looks like
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: ok. good luck ;) setting up a webserver can really suck somethimes
<cyorxamp> thats IT!!!! KDevelop keeps crashing
<cyorxamp> KDE sucks balls by the looks of it
<cyorxamp> All gloss - no stability
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: it's also in firefox... so it's most probably a server issue
<kosh> cyorxamp: is there a point to your trolling?
<socketbind> cyorxamp: please calm down, you're not forced to use it
<cyorxamp> Yeah I am hoping someone can correct me
<kosh> cyorxamp: I have been using kdevelop for years without issues
<cyorxamp> Show me I am wrong
<cyorxamp> Show me the reason I installed this in the first place
<_ganymed> cyorxamp: there are many great things about kde, and a few that are bad. try kde 3.5
<cyorxamp> I am trying whatever it is that comes with Breezy
<kosh> cyorxamp: you are making very general statements, there i no way people can say anything about it
<cyorxamp> Look - I just got KDevelop from Adept - I run it.... it crashes
<kosh> cyorxamp: however honestly I want to you go back to windows
<_ganymed> not kde 3.5
<kosh> you deserve it
<_ganymed> ohoh
<kosh> the whole trolling thing I just don't care about
<kosh> saying that kde looks like windows is a troll statement from someplace like slashdot, they don't even look similar
<socketbind> get a mac :D
<socketbind> as my friend would say
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: ok. good luck ;) setting up a webserver can really suck somethimes
<seicherlbob> ups
<cyorxamp> kosh - there don't look similar
<cyorxamp> they act similar
<kosh> how do they act similar?
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: hmm... can you access subdirectories?
<cyorxamp> The program that tries to do too much - konquerer
<cyorxamp> All apps named with a freaking K - like how windows has apps starting Win
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: the only redirect i have is this: RedirectMatch ^/$ /apache2-default/ --but it is commented out :(
<kosh> cyorxamp: konqueror only does one thing, it is a kpart embedder, it does not render html, it does not do much of anything else
<cyorxamp> The 'overly' simplified main menu
<cyorxamp> I feel like I am using Xandros
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: yes, i can. i have only symlinks in /var/www that go to the project sites in my home dir
<kosh> cyorxamp: any url you hand to it get handed to the vfs layer, based on the content returned it will hand it to the appropriate program
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: did a restart of apache?
<seicherlbob> anybody knows the package synctree?
<kosh> cyorxamp: most gnome apps start with a g, the win apps start with a win, the kde apps start with a k, the apple apps start with an i etc
<kosh> cyorxamp: the simplified main menu is a kubuntu thing not a kde thing
<_ganymed> cyorxamp: if you go on this way, sb will kick you. and this won't be of much help to you either...
<kosh> cyorxamp: the kubuntu devs stripped a lot of stuff from the default
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: restart? i just started my notebook... it starts at boot time. i haven't changed the config for months. as i said, under another dir the index.php works flawlessly, no redirects, nothing...
<_ganymed> NOT the same index.php
<kosh> cyorxamp: commenting about konqueror being this all in one app without understand how it is built is just a stupid thing to say, just like those on slashdot that comment about how x is slow because of network transparency
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: then i'm pretty sure its something with the document-root config. maybe #apache is a better place for you.
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: this is, of course, a good idea :)
<_ganymed> anyway, do you have sth particular in mind?
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: me? hmm... sorry, i'm so happy that mine is working *g* maybe just try this: .... hold on
<_ganymed> kosh: however, i don't understand one thing about kubuntu: it is supposed to be a desktop distri, right? why is the kernel (scheduler, if i am right) optimized for servers?
<kosh> _ganymed: optimized for servers? no idea what you are talking about
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: RedirectMatch ^/$ /index.php
<socketbind> hmm btw does anybody know which is the default i/o scheduler?
<socketbind> there was some stuff deep in procfs
<socketbind> but can't remember it
<cyorxamp> Oh dear lord this interface sucks
<cyorxamp> I cant even drag a window by its title bar without trying 5 times!
<_ganymed> kosh: well, i had to recompile the kernel with preemption support (for low latency sytems). Since then i have been able to use impress properly, for example. before it had been so slow that it was unusable
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: this is a worka round, right?
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: is there a space between $ and the next /
<_ganymed> ?
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: no, its my config ;)
<_ganymed> thx
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: just copy-paste it. i did so myself
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: no there is not
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: well, maybe my config is a workaround but you shouldn't call it that way cause that would make me angry ;)
<_ganymed>  sorry... just to be technically correct :)
<seicherlbob> just kidding. no prob mate
<cyorxamp> Oh dear lord this interface sucks
<cyorxamp> I cant even drag a window by its title bar without trying 5 times!
<_ganymed> it doesn't worl. i'll try with the space
<rysiek> hi there
<rysiek> anyone could give me a hand with som perms? :)
<rysiek> here's the deal
<rysiek> I've got user A, and a file ~A/script.sh
<poningru> cyorxamp: alt drag
<rysiek> I want to have user B able to execute file ~A/script.sh
<_mindspin> cyorxamp: hold the left button anfd it will work
<rysiek> AS the user A
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: no. no space. i got none either.... sorry, maybe you should go and look in #apache
<poningru> rysiek: just add user b to user a's group and allow group execution
<poningru> oh
<rysiek> _ganymed: what's the problem?
<poningru> wow
<poningru> rysiek: yeah I dont know how to do that
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: ok, now it want to go to localhost/index.php, which doesn't exist, and the problem still occurs... i hate it
<_ganymed> one mom
<_ganymed> ok, wait. i have to dick in my log
<_ganymed> ok, i have tried it everywhere, so i'll ask here. i wanna open a very simple index.php with opera, after some seconds it automatically tries to connect to http:/// - it does not happen with other (much more complicated) php scripts. any ideas?
<rysiek> poningru: this script modifies some user A's files, so it needs to be run suid A
<poningru> rysiek: sorry dude I dont know how to do that
<rysiek> _ganymed: are you accessing this file as file://(...) or as http://localhost/(...)?
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: this is the sort of problem you spend a whole week with and in the it is a simple, small, shi*** detail...
<rysiek> poningru: k' I'll survive ;) thx
<_ganymed> localhost
<_ganymed> this brings me to /var/www, where there are symlinks to my project files, which reside in my home dir
<rysiek> I understand you have apache setup and running (obviously) and php on it (also obvioulsy)
<_ganymed> lamp"2"... the full programme
<rysiek> so when you get the http://localhost/[address] /index.php -> you get redirected, right?
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: sorry, i think i cant help you anymore...
<_ganymed> yes.
<rysiek> are you sure it's not a matter of some headers being sent by iondex.php?
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: thx very much for spending your time on it. i appreciate that very much...
<rysiek> *index.php
<socketbind> bye have a nice time
<_ganymed> it waits a second and then want to connect to http:///
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: no prob. i'm just waiting for my upload to finish. but it seems they carry the bits by hand.
<rysiek> _ganymed: can you open this file in a text editor?
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: i am using a modem... nobody here is worth of in connection matters than me...
<_ganymed> yes, i have written it
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: poor you.
<_ganymed> another index.php works without this sh**... only this one
<rysiek> they are both the same?
<seicherlbob> _ganymed: you mean, another /var/www/index.php ???
* seicherlbob brb
<_ganymed> no. it is organized this way: /var/www only has symlinks to some dirs in my home dir...
<rysiek> o...k
<_ganymed> so there is localhost/dir1/index.php --> works
* seicherlbob is back
<_ganymed> so there is localhost/dir2/index.php --> displays the file correctly, but then tries to reconnect
<seicherlbob> reconnect?
<rysiek> refresh with a different address
<kosh> _ganymed: hmm I have not seen that problem with a preemption patch, what cpu do you have?
<rysiek> maybe you have a <meta refresh> tag inside?
<_ganymed> yes, i enter http://localhost (actually, only localhost). then it tries to connect to http:///, whcih obviously is nothing else than http://
<kosh> so is someone going to kick cyorxamp  as a troll, not being able to drag a titlebar I have not heard of it being a bug in any verison of kde and I have been using it since before 1.0
<_mindspin> oh yes please
<_mindspin> !op
<ubotu> _mindspin: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_ganymed> kosh: i have had this problem without the preemption patch. impress was, in fact, not usable. now it works, but still slower than ppt. i have a pentium M, my kernel is optimitzed
<_ganymed> what is that?
<kosh> _ganymed: just wondering since I have not seen that before and preemption patch just lowers latency, it gets rid of stuff like audio stuttering when the system is under load
<kosh> _ganymed: it should not effect impress much if at all
<seicherlbob> ok, guys. i gotta work again. good luck _ganymed and have a nice day!
<_ganymed> kosh: this is exactly what i did NOT get rid of. sound is a real nightmare still. i am faster in clicking slowly than any sound being played. but it helped for impress.
<_ganymed> seicherlbob: so do you. ciao
<_ganymed> kosh: i am not kidding, really
<kosh> _ganymed: okay just a sec
<rysiek> _ganymed: if it's not due to some header() call inside your php or a <meta ...> refresh in it, I haven't got a clue
<_ganymed> i'll check the code, one mom
<rysiek> maybe try replacing your index.php with a file containing ONLY: <?php phpinfo() ?>
<rysiek> and see what happens
<rysiek> if it still redirects, it's an apache issue, most probably, if not - something in your code
<kosh> _ganymed: can you run artscontrol and then  view -> arts status
<kosh> _ganymed: tell me what it says
<_ganymed> rysiek: ok, there are meta tags. the standard bluefish stuff.... but still it connects... i think this is an opera issue now
<_ganymed> kosh: one mom
<danimo_> did anyone try running xgl on an intel 915 chip?
<_ganymed> rysiek: you are my private hero of the day. thanks very much
<rysiek> no prob :)
<rysiek> just tell me how to get me script perms problem go away, and we're done :] 
<_ganymed> kosh: ok, i am not a newb, but where exactly do you mean
<kosh> _ganymed: how about hitting alt-f2 and typing artscontrol
<_ganymed> kosh: by the way, it also happens it amarok... songs just drop out for secoond
<_ganymed> well, goog idea
<kosh> _ganymed: and then when it opens do view -> arts status
<_ganymed> wow, i had never seen this.
<_ganymed> arts is not being executed with real time priority
<kosh> okay can you open a konsole window then and type chmod 4755 /usr/bin/artswrapper
<kosh> and then killall artsd
<_mindspin> rsyk whats the prob? make the script executeable for group, give ownership to group ab, stuff a and b in group ab and it should work
<kosh> and then try running a sound app again
<_ganymed> kosh: you are not installing a back door on my pc, are you? :)
<kosh> _ganymed: umm no I am making it so that arts can run with realtime priority, it will get rid of sound dropouts
<_ganymed> kosh: well, i know. just a (non-funny) joke
<_ganymed> kosh: great, and now i don't know what to click on :)
<kosh> _ganymed: how about system settings -> sound and multimedia -> and then test sound
<kosh> _ganymed: and see how that works
<_ganymed> kosh: there i cannot recognize a change
<kosh> _ganymed: is sound still coming out?
<_ganymed> yes. but i restarted artsd and now it runs with realtime priority
<kosh> okay
<kosh> can you click on the hardware tab and tell me what it says for select the audio device?
<_ganymed> autodetect
<kosh> can you change it to Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, apply it and then click test sound again?
<_ganymed> by the way, i think i cannot use full duplex... though it should work
<_ganymed> the same
<_ganymed> i don't know, could it is fixed... it's a melody, not sth. like a warning
<_ganymed> kosh: when i wanna text the system bell, nothing come out
<kosh> _ganymed: is it still playing sound? if you are not interested in recording you can turn off full duplex but it won't matter
<kosh> _ganymed: I mean the test sound button
<kosh> on the system settings -> sound and multimedia -> general tab bottom of the page
<_ganymed> test sound in "sound-system" works. test the system bell in "signal sound" does not
<_ganymed> yes, this works
<kosh> my system bell does not work either
<kosh> of course I know why it does not work :)
<_ganymed> you do?
<kosh> yeah in my case I never wired the pc speaker up :)
<_ganymed> good point
<_ganymed> any idea how i can provoke a system warning sound?
<kosh> mostly I just wanted to see if this fixed your audio problem
<kosh> auto detect will sometimes run the oss emulation layer when talking to alsa since it gets confused
<rysiek> ok, gtg guys. cu all
<_ganymed> kosh: but now i am CONFUSED. we both don't know if it has fixed my problem, do we?
<_ganymed> ok, i have to go. my better half is starving so i have to prepare sth. to eat. but thanks a lot... i'll pass by again
<ejofee> i added "GtkTreeViewColumn::set_min_width = 5" to a style in "~/.gtkrc-2.0". any idea why it wouldn't apply? (all other variables from the same style do apply)
<_ganymed> cu
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i enable the 3d software rendering? i have the driver called: xserver-xorg-via my chip model km800 is in it's description. I'm on laptop, the glxgears i very slow, so i think the 3drendering isn'T enabled.
<gelai> a
<arafat> !realaudio
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arafat
<_mindspin> !plf
<ubotu> plf is, like, the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, or for i386 users only
<_mindspin> there are sources for realplayer to be found
<arafat> !kmplayer
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arafat
<dipnlik_> is it possible to configure konqi to hide my ip? i know a site that is blocking IPs from my country...
<feistel> hi
<feistel> how I can exec again de "Configuring Ubuntu..."
<feistel> ?
<tafsen> When I play music from amaroK, I can't get sound from VLC. How can I fix this?
<_mindspin> dipnik no, you'll have to try it over anonymous proxy or something similiar
<httpdss> tafsen: which engine are you using for amarok and VLC??
<tafsen> httpdss: In amaroK i use gstreamer, in VLC it stands on default
<httpdss> try changing the gst to xine ... and check that vlc is using arts
<tafsen> httpdss: change amarok to use xine?
<httpdss> tafsen: i think the prob you r having is that both are tring to use alsasink ...
<httpdss> tafsen: yes ..
<httpdss> tafsen: and leave it on autodetect
<tafsen> httpdss: I know amaroK is using alsaink
<tafsen> httpdss: I need to install xine then?  Because gst is the only choise in amaroK
<httpdss> tafsen: if you want to still use gst .. change it to arts ... but it think xine works better than gst .. (personal opinion)
<httpdss> tafsen: for xine engine you need to get amarok-xine
<tafsen> httpdss: I don't want to use gst, I have jsut have problems with it
<tafsen> httpdss: oki. Thx. But how do I get xine to VLC?
<httpdss> sudo apt-get install amarok-xine ... then
<gelai> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<httpdss> you just need to get the audio server to artsd ..
<gelai> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jpatrick> gelai: please stop that
<tafsen> the audio server?
<httpdss> got stuck on the "a" :P
<httpdss> tafsen: the engine its using to get the sound out
<tafsen> httpdss: OMG!!! xine made amaroK so incredible faster!!
<tafsen> httpdss: thx dude :D
<httpdss> if you get an app using alsa, then the next app that wants to use it will get a busy msg ..
<tafsen> death over gst :p
<tafsen> httpdss: is it in output modules in VLC i need to do the change?
<httpdss> tafsen: welcome .. i got xine engine working "by error" and realized it was MUUUCH better !
<tafsen> httpdss: I can choose between default, file audio output, Dummy audio output function and Linux OSS audio output
<httpdss> tafsen: well, xine will be using artsd and vcl alsa .. so i think you you wont have problem with them
<httpdss> leave it on default then ..
<httpdss> tafsen: and give it a try :P
<httpdss> if you want vlc to use artsd you need the vlc-plugin-arts pkg
<tafsen> ok I will try that
<tafsen> I got sound in VLC now
<tafsen> but when I tried to play music from amaroK after playing a video in VLC amaroK went bananas :p
<httpdss> tafsen: hahaha, get the vlc-plugin-arts ...
<tafsen> httpdss: Well.. It didn't go bananas now, but it didn't work either =\
<httpdss> did you change the audio server on vlc
<tafsen> yes
<httpdss> :S
<httpdss> check that both r using artsd
<tafsen> amarok was on autodetect
<tafsen> :D
<tafsen> now it works :)
<httpdss> :D !!
<tafsen> Why can't Kubuntu come with a decent audio configuration? 
<tafsen> btw, you wouldn't know how to make the menus in VLC look better? Some of the menus are hard to read because the fonts bugs.  Does it have something to do with GTK themes? Firefox look good though
<NRG88> hi, how can i create a tar archive from the terminal?
<_mindspin> tar filename
<_mindspin> try tar --h
<_mindspin> and you see what options you have with tar
<NRG88> ok, thanks
<_mindspin> yw
<trappist> NRG88: tar jcf filename.tar.bz2 directorytotar for bzip2, tar zcf filename.tar.gz directorytotar for gzip
<trappist> normally I'm happy to leave you with the docs, but the tar man page isn't that easy to grok
<NRG88> hm, i already typed tar -c filename :)
<_mindspin> watch the size
<NRG88> around 640 mb
<_mindspin> if you wanna s,aller filesizes, you have to go through the other options
<_mindspin> smaller
<NRG88> it's ok for me, only backing up my home folder
<NRG88> is there a way i can burn an ISO to a blank cd with k3b? :D
<_mindspin> sure
<Grim76_Work> NRG88: Check the tools menu in K3b
<_mindspin> isnt it self explanatory
<_mindspin> I have not used k3b since half a year
<NRG88> oh :D sorry, didn't use k3b to much
<NRG88> _mindspin, what do you use?
<_mindspin> I#m not burning cds
<_mindspin> ok sometimes i burn some audio cds but from a win machine
<_mindspin> my cd burner is in my server ;-)
<Cainus> hey...anyone know why "system settings->sharing" is completely greyed-out, even after entering my password?
<trappist> I mostly burn from the command line, like cdrecord -dev=/dev/hdc -speed=24 -dao filename.iso
<NRG88> this archiving is taking for ever... :[
<NRG88> can i stop it?
<trappist> NRG88: ctrl-c
<NRG88> tried already
<NRG88> killall?
<trappist> killall tar
<NRG88> hm, i don't understand, it doesn't even take up memory :?
<PaloDeQueso> I installed kubuntu dapper flight 4 and then immediately followed the instructions to install xgl. But now x won't start?
<PaloDeQueso> not even normal x
<NRG88> is xgl that fancy 3d desktop?
<PaloDeQueso> yea
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody help me, in kcontrol peripherials and obex devices
<MetaMorfoziS> what is that?
<PaloDeQueso> It's looking for fonts that aren't there. ???
<MetaMorfoziS> i have a mobile phone conencted, it uses obex to transfer fiels
<MetaMorfoziS> so how can iuse it with this app?
<ganymed> hallo
<NRG88> trappist, then how should i do? :) for example if i want to archive nrg88 folder,  tar backup.tar.gz nrg88 ?
<trappist> NRG88: tar jcf nrg88.tar.bz2 nrg88
<trappist> is how I'd do it
<trappist> from /home
<NRG88> how can i disconnect a host manually?
<NRG88> from terminal?
<NRG88> i have it's ip number
<NRG88> and the ports it is using
<NRG88> help
<_mindspin> ip down ?
<_mindspin> you wanna restrict access from that host?
<NRG88> ip down 123.123.123.123 for example?
<NRG88> just to shut down the current connection
<_mindspin> which protocol?
<NRG88> don't know it doesn't say anything in firestarter about the protocol it is using
<squidy> what port
<NRG88> 34343
<NRG88> and 37867
<_mindspin> you enabled connections from outside?
<NRG88> and it's still on port 80 to
<NRG88> >:\
<NRG88> what kind of connections? i didn't open those ports
<squidy> your browsing the web?
<_mindspin> "normally" all connects from outside are blocked
<NRG88> it's one, not in netstat anymore either :)
<NRG88> i portscanned that ip
<NRG88> and found out, that it was my professor
<NRG88> now he thinks he can break in :D
<_mindspin> he's within your internal network?
<GTX> I cannot play any games without currupted sound and its really annoying I dont know whats up with it, should I buy a new sound card or?
<tafsen> Where can I change shortcuts for KDE?
<_mindspin> in kmenu,  or in properties view of the shortcut
<_mindspin> or if you mean tabs in kcontrol
<ganymed> ciao
<gaylord> does anybody hqve a good hoz for dapper flight 4 Kubuntu
<gaylord> does anybody have a good howto for dapper flight 4 Kubuntu
<jpatrick> upgrading to?
<gaylord> to set up xgl
<gaylord> sorry
<jpatrick> ~xgl
<jpatrick> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<jpatrick> there ya go^
<gaylord> thx
<satempler> Riddell: you here
<satempler> I have a question
<jpatrick> which is?
<satempler> why is it that I need kdemultimedia package to show video thumbnails
<tafsen> _mindspin: Where can I set a shortcut for showing the desktop forinstance?
<satempler> before I installed it I wouldn't get the previews
<Riddell> satempler: kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins
<_b> if u didnt have any codec before it cant understand the movie formats
<satempler> after I installed it I got the video thumbnail previews like i do in
<satempler> ubuntu or GNOME
<satempler> is the kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins install by default
<gaylord> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<satempler> kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins won't do it alone kdemultimedia has to be installed
<satempler> same with kdegraphics
<tafsen> Where can I set the shortcut for showing the desktop in KDE?
<satempler> tafsen: there is a kikker applet for that
<douglas> So let's say I installed freshly dapper onto my home box, and it worked fine. Then I clicked the cool there are updates for your system button, instead of doing apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade -y and it did a good job.
<douglas> I then proceeded to the reason I installed gapper, xgl
<douglas> All I did was install xgl and my nvidia drivers, and restart x. Seeing that things didn't work, I tried to just start normal X and I get a bunch of font errors?
<douglas> I now realize that this has nothing to do with Xgl but simply the updates broke my system
<satempler> douglas: I installed dapper and xgl with windowmgr for it and worked to a point
<satempler> douglas: but that was Ubuntu
<satempler> is there going to be a KDE 3.5 release to use the new Xgl instead of xcompmgr
<apokryphos> Riddell: any ideas on when the liveCD installer is going to be available for Kubu? Going to do a fresh dapper install on a computer we have here soon
<apokryphos> satempler: no
<apokryphos> 3.5 is already released
<satempler> apokryphos: I was thinking a KDE 3.5.3 or 4
<satempler> release to support the new features
<apokryphos> satempler: well, 3.5.3 would be a bugfix release -- not really new feature. And KDE 4 wouldn't be a 3.5 release ;-)
<douglas> satempler: Are you running kubuntu dapper?
<apokryphos> at the moment XGL best works with Compiz Window Manager anyhow
<satempler> no i was say in 3.5.3 or 3.5.4
<Riddell> apokryphos: still working on it I'm afraid
<satempler> so I can use the Compiz winmgr in place of kwin
<apokryphos> satempler: 3.5.x is always a bugfix release
<douglas> satempler: Because I think it wsa just the dapper upgrades that broke everything
<apokryphos> satempler: you can anyway
<Riddell> gaylord: is your nick deliberatly inflamatory?
<douglas> I think what I'll do is just attempt to get it working and then reinstall, and then run updates only, and try restarting :)
<tafsen> satempler: kick applet?
<apokryphos> Riddell: is it planned to be in for the next flight?
<Riddell> apokryphos: it's planned for whenever I get it done
<apokryphos> alrighty
<apokryphos> looking forward to it 8)
<satempler> tafsen: yes right click on the pannel in an empty spot and click on add applet
<tafsen> satempler: But I want a shortcut key for that.  the windows button + d
<Snake__> Hey guys uhhh how do I umount this
<mluser-home> I'm using Adept, but everytime I select a package and click on upgrade.. I get a message that says "BREAK (upgrade).. I'm trying to upgrade kde 3.4.3 to 3.5.1
<Snake__> Never mind :)
<mluser-home> and I'm new to debian based distros :(
<acidic32>  how comes i get error about encrypted DVD's?
<tafsen> How do I check what version of KDE I have?
<apokryphos> tafsen: kde-config --version
<acidic32> how do i upgrade to kde 3.5?
<Snake__> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<acidic32> mm
<tafsen> Are there big difrence from KDE 3.4.3 to KDE 3.5.1 ?
<jpatrick> yes.....
<Snake__> No we release new versions for the fun of it :)
<mluser-home> When doing the update from 3.4.3 to 3.5.1, I get a message from apt-get that says "The following packages have been kept back", what does that mean.. and how do I get around it?
<acidic32> adept wont load
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tafsen> Snake__: :p
<tafsen> Snake__: What do you notice most as a regular desktop user?
<embosfer> ein?
<_mindspin> more stability
<embosfer> hello?
<Snake__> tafsen: stabilty, and youll notices small changes here and there
<embosfer> there is somebody?
<Snake__> nothing to big tho, but it all does look much better :)
<acidic32> adept crashed when it was installing software
<acidic32> what do i do to make it carry on from where it crashed?
<Snake__> Argghhh #samba is worthless
<_mindspin> and works better therfore upgrading is agood idea
<_mindspin> what are you looking for Snake__ ?
<arrinmurr> mluser-home: you should have upgraded everything from the ubuntu repositories first, and only after that do the upgrade to kde 3.5.1
<Snake__> _mindspin: im trying to figure out how I can share folders from a nix box to my windows boxes
<mluser-home> arrinmurr: thanks for your response.. I already did a full update using the adept-upgrade.  Now i'm stuck at doing the upgrade from 3.4.3 to 3.5.1
<_mindspin> Snake__: http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/output/
<_mindspin> it's in german but there will be a english site too
<deibit> #nick /deibit
<_mindspin> lots of howtos for mostly every situation
<deibit> ups
<Snake__> _mindspin: I didnt want to read over all that. theres got to be a simpler way
<_mindspin> Snake__: which is the server nix or win
<Snake__> server is nix
<Snake__> client is win
<_mindspin> you need a system account on the server
<_mindspin> for the client
<_mindspin> it is not done by clicking some options
<Snake__> What do you mean
<_mindspin> you'll have to fiddle a bit
<Snake__> ugh
<Snake__> :(
<Snake__> Screw that. The server is stayin on windows
<_mindspin> every samba account needs an unix acount too
<Snake__> Ill just keep the server runnin windows, its cool
<_mindspin> so open konqueror
<Snake__> Yea
<_mindspin> go to network folders
<Snake__> ok
<_mindspin> and click add network folder
<Snake__> loading
<Snake__> alright
<_mindspin> chose ip, name and protocol
<Snake__> What do you mean
<_mindspin> for me the rest was self explanatory
<Snake__> would this be a windows network drive?
<_mindspin> yep
<Snake__> _mindspin: isnt this the opposite of what I want to be doing?
<_mindspin> you'll need smbclient installed ;-)
<acidic32> how do i change the Kubuntu logo down the side of the KDE menu?
<_mindspin> ok i got you
<_mindspin> sudo kcontrol
<_mindspin> networking section
<Snake__> 1 sec, loading
<Snake__> ok
<acidic32> how do i change the Kubuntu logo down the side of the KDE menu?
<acidic32> soz
<_mindspin> samba
<Snake__> yep
<Snake__> then?
<_mindspin> now you can define shares
<Snake__> yea I did that
<_mindspin> and
<_mindspin> ?
<Snake__> I still cant see the shares on my windows account
<_mindspin> hey so i was right before
<Snake__> on my windows PC**
<_mindspin> try as described before
<Snake__> _mindspin: but i'm trying to host files off of my linux box!
<Snake__> Lol
<_mindspin> konqueror startpage-> network folders->ad network folder
<Snake__> Linux is the host, Windows is the client
<_mindspin> you wanna access a windows share?
<_mindspin> aaaargh
<Snake__> No, I want to access a linux share from a windows PC.
<Snake__> lol
<_mindspin> then kcontrol is your friend
<jpatrick> acidic32: change it in /usr/share/apps/kicker/pics
<Snake__> yea but I have no idea what to set
<acidic32> kl
<_mindspin> theres an option (in german) dateifreigabe ie shares or so
<Snake__> _mindspin: can you translate?
<Snake__> AHh
<Snake__> im dum :)
<_mindspin> nope
<Snake__> yes i see shares, and I Shared the folder I Want, but I still cant acess it
<acidic32> cheers
<_mindspin> but I'm sure you have to define it in "samba"
<Snake__> How
<_mindspin> what do you see when you are in kcontrol/networking/samba?
<Snake__> Uhh a few tabs, each holding a crap load of settings
<_mindspin> yep
<Snake__> Yea...well what do I tweak?
<_mindspin> are you in a workgroup or "win domain"  environment?
<Snake__> workgroup (HOME)
<Snake__> I have secruity set to shar
<Snake__> e
<_mindspin> so define Workgroup=HOME
<Snake__> Did that
<_mindspin> add name of the linux machine in capital digits
<Snake__> Did it
<_mindspin> I have not the option to set security to share here on my kubuntu machine, only on the samba server
<_mindspin> it's set to user here
<Snake__> And you can access your shares through windows PCs?
<_mindspin> you can enable guest maybe it makes it easyer
<_mindspin> nope
<Snake__> okay
<_mindspin> only my better half accesses the files via win
<Snake__> lol
<_mindspin> but it works
<_mindspin> like a charm
<Snake__> Okay, well i set it to share, it says thats good for home networks (which is what this is)
<_mindspin> now you have to define the shared folders in the next tab
<_mindspin> and then I would have atry from win client
<_mindspin> try the search funktion cause xp machines tend not to show the share at once
<Snake__> I did, I set it as ~/Downloads for the path, and the name of the folder is Test
<_mindspin> if that does not succed I had luck with mounting the share via cmd net use x: blah blah
<_mindspin> xp is crappy
<Snake__> mister_roboto: it cant find the PC
<Snake__> _mindspin: **
<_mindspin> try net use :x \\nameofyourserveror ip
<Snake__> _mindspin: nothin
<_mindspin> you can ping the linux machine?
<Snake__> _mindspin: yes
<squidy> on your server try smbclient //servername/sharedfoldername
<_mindspin> what do you get when you run cmd?
<squidy> to check samba is working correctly
<Snake__> it doesnt say anything, it acts like its mounted...but nothings listed
<_mindspin> good one
<tafsen> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<tafsen> Where do I get 3.5.1?
<Snake__> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<_mindspin> I would recommend a bit of reading
<tafsen> I followed that one, I got 3.5.0
* _mindspin as agood soccer dad is away to pick up the kids from training session
<Snake__> Heh
<Snake__> alright
<squidy> snake can you connect to your smb share from your servr using smbclient
<Snake__> squidy: what do you mean
<squidy> open a termnal on your kubuntu box
<Snake__> okay
<squidy> then smbclient //servernam,
<squidy> then smbclient //servername/sharename
<squidy> and check you can connect to the share sucessfully
<Snake__> snake@Laptop:~$ smbclient //192.168.1.102/Test
<Snake__> Error connecting to 192.168.1.102 (Connection refused)
<squidy> do you have a firewall setup i.e firestarter
<Snake__> Not that I know of
<squidy> well connection refused suggests a problem with the server and not xp client
<squidy> me goes to think
<harritj> no user/passwd set on the share?
<asymmetry> whats generally the fastest mirror for kde3.5.1?
<Snake__> harritj: not that im aware of
<squidy> yeah in kcontrol make sure that permissions are correct
<acidic32> how comes i cant play dvds
<acidic32> says about encrypted dvd
<Snake__> !dvd
<acidic32> or something
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<harritj> mount -t smbfs -o username=jeje,password=jeje //host/share /mnt/point <- try that using the admin user&pass on the xp to see if it at all works
<Ontos> Hello Kubuntu Breezy Ipodder from the Backports Problems to Download Podcasts. Sometimes ipodder produce 0Byte Files. Someone a Hint?
<acidic32> k
<Snake__> Everything seems right in the settings of samba
<Snake__> i got guest account checked and everything
<harritj> oh soz, the other way around? smb share -> xp? Though you meant xp share -> *nix box :X
<Snake__> No
<Snake__> Smb share --> xp
<azo> Bonjour a tous :)
<azo> J'ai un petit souci quelqu'un serait dispo pour m'aid c'est a propro de wow
<Snake__> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<jpatrick> !fr
<Snake__> :)
<azo> Sorry Oki :)
<harritj> and running 'testparm' give you no errors?
<Snake__> testparm?
<harritj> ... smb conf checker
<Snake__> how would I run that
<harritj> testparm <enter>
<Snake__> want me to pastebin?
<harritj> please
<Snake__> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/564668
<Ontos> No one a Hint for a Problem with ipodder and Kubuntu Breezy (ipodder produce 0B Files)?
<harritj> map to guest = Bad User <- hash out that one if you want guest to work
<Snake__> okay
<Snake__> I uhhh dont see it in the config file
<harritj> heh, funky, paste the entire smb.conf to pastebin then
<Snake__> hang on
* Snake__ opens in kate
<Snake__> Okay
<Snake__> Found it
<Snake__> commented out
<Snake__> what now
<harritj> restart smb daemon & try again =)
<Snake__> how do I do that
<Snake__> ;-/
<harritj> ./etc/init.d/samba restart
<Snake__> uhhhh
<NRG88> hi, in what repository do i find gnome-commander?
<Snake__> snake@Laptop:~$ cd ./etc/init.d/samba restart
<Snake__> bash: cd: ./etc/init.d/samba: No such file or directory
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> that was when I was checkin for a dir
<Snake__> harritj: snake@Laptop:~$ ./etc/init.d/samba restart
<Snake__> bash: ./etc/init.d/samba: No such file or directory
<squidy> loose the ,
<Snake__> k
<Snake__> snake@Laptop:~$ /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Snake__> bash: /etc/init.d/samba: No such file or directory
<harritj> hmm.. the init script should be present if samba is installed...
<DjDarkman> hy ,i`m using breezy ,how do i ugrade to dapper flight 4?
<Snake__> aparently I dont have it.
* Snake__ apt-gets samba
<squidy> doh!!
<Snake__> Hey I could access things from the winbox!
<Snake__> That shouldn't be possible without the full of samba!
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Its misleading :-/
<squidy> yeah you had smblient tools but not server
<Snake__> heh
<NRG88> have you got any repository-s for dapper, where i can find gnome commander?
<Snake__> snake@Laptop:~$ smbclient //192.168.1.102/
<Snake__> Password:
<Snake__> what to I put?
<NRG88> i have unchecked all the comments in the sources.list
<squidy> hit return
<Snake__> OHhhhh
<Snake__> Im in :)
<Snake__> Aw hells ya!
<Snake__> My server is goin linux!
<Snake__> woo
<harritj> =)
<Snake__> Ah crap
<Snake__> Now ill have to learn apache :(
<Snake__> and find a FTP program...
<Snake__> :(
* Snake__ might stay one windows
<Snake__> rofl
<harritj> ftp client or server?
<Snake__> server
<harritj> pureftpd with mysql auth is decent
<Snake__> ill check it out
<Snake__> harritj: are you around here alot?
<harritj> define alot :X
<Snake__> Are you a reglar
<harritj> not at all.. just a bored *nix head
<Snake__> :(
<Snake__> Damn...do you have aim or some way I can contact you when I go to set up my ftp?
<harritj> you can /msg me.. bnc is always connected, but I rarely got time off, so expect delay in responses =)
<acidic32> how do i access kde control center?
<Snake__> acidic32: alt+f2 type kcontrol
<acidic32> cheers
<rabbitPL> alguno habla espaol?
<Snake__> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DjDarkman> how do i upgrade to dapper?
<GoDawgs> Hey guys... how do I see other XP computers on my home network so i can share files from my ubuntu box?
<GoDawgs> hey Snake__
<Snake__> Sup GoDawgs
<Snake__> LOL
<Snake__> GoDawgs: I just did that!
<Snake__> lol
<GoDawgs> nuttin' :)
<GoDawgs> jud did what?
<GoDawgs> same thing I'm askin'?
<Snake__> GoDawgs: Are you trying to get files off your XP machines or off your linux box
<Snake__> yes
<Snake__> :)
<GoDawgs> actually the other way around :)
<GoDawgs> I want to put files on my XP machines
<ubuntu> hi
<Snake__> So Linux --> XP?
<Snake__> or XP --> linux
<GoDawgs> Snake__:  if I could both but I'd settle for Linux to XP
<Snake__> GoDawgs: alright, start with sudo apt-get install samba
<GoDawgs> oh shoot i have to use samba huh? ;)
<GoDawgs> Snake__:  I was just told this:   GoDawgs: alt+f2, smb://xpcomputername\
<GoDawgs> would that work?
<Snake__> GoDawgs: thats to do XP --> Linux
<GoDawgs> that's just fine!
<Snake__> okay that will work for that
<Snake__> I thought you ment you wanted to use you XP machine to get to linux shares
<GoDawgs> Snake__:  eventually i wanna do both
<GoDawgs> :)
<GoDawgs> Snake__:  but for now i'm happy with that
<Snake__> Okie dokei
<GoDawgs> Snake__:  thank you though :) :) :)
<Snake__> GoDawgs: I just did the harder of the 2 about...3 mins ago (Linux --> XP) hehe
<GoDawgs> Snake__:  yeah that's what i was trying to avoid right now... i understand samba is a pain in the a$$
<GoDawgs> but now I can't see my computer
<jetsaredi1> is there any way to setup the kubuntu install such that I can have an NFS mounted home dir?
<GoDawgs> crap!
<Snake__> What do you mean
<GoDawgs> Snake__:  it's not seeing anything
<Snake__> GoDawgs: Do this the easy way, open konquoror, click network places, click add network folder
<GoDawgs> ok
<acidic32> how do i modify grub
<acidic32> ?
<Snake__> You google it
<DjDarkman> man noone can tell me how to upgrade to dapper?
<Snake__> !dapper
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<GoDawgs> Snake__:  crap!  it's not accepting my password
<dyrne> acidic32: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Snake__> GoDawgs: uh oh
<GoDawgs> hmmm... i don't know what password it's looking for
<GoDawgs> is there a way to reset it?
<Snake__> GoDawgs: hang on
<GoDawgs> Snake__:  ok ;)
<Snake__> GoDawgs: click on samba shares, see if you can get to your PC from there
<GoDawgs> yeah that's how i did it
<Snake__> Weird...
<Snake__> Hmm im not sure
<GoDawgs> but my XP box isn't password protected
<GoDawgs> shiznit
<Snake__> Im not sure :( sorry
<GoDawgs> oh not your fault
<GoDawgs> i appreciate your help.... i'm just upset it didn't work the way i hoped
<Snake__> hehe
<Snake__> Never does
<Snake__> Welcome to linux
<GoDawgs> of course not :)
<GoDawgs> hehehe :)
<GoDawgs> i'll figure it out I think :)
<GoDawgs> take care
<Snake__> I still cant restart samba!!!
<Snake__> AHhhhhhhhh
<squidy> what happens whn you tyoe /etc/init.d/samba
<Snake__> snake@Laptop:~$ /etc/init.d/samba * Usage: /etc/init.d/samba {start|stop|reload|restart|force-reload}
<Snake__> Ahh that worked
<Snake__> squidy:
<Snake__> snake@Laptop:~$ /etc/init.d/samba start
<Snake__>  * Starting Samba daemons..                                                     /usr/share/samba/panic-action: line 48: mail: command not found
<Snake__> /etc/init.d/samba: line 24:  4960 Aborted                 start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/smbd -- -D
<Snake__>                                                                          [fail] 
<jetsaredi1> Snake__: please don't post screen messages directly
<Snake__> sorry jetsaredi1
<Snake__> Whoops, had to be sudo :)
<Ontos> Hint: dont Install ipodder from the Backports! use castpodder from Web. Its the same! but without Bugs!
* Snake__ wishes damn sudo would release kdesu already
<Snake__> mornin nalioth
<digitaldeath> AmoraK does podcasts
<Ontos> i dont like amaroK.. i hate this programm :-)
<Snake__> amaroK Rocks, when you get the xine engine running
<digitaldeath> amaroK takes getting used to but is pretty cool
<nalioth> howdy
<digitaldeath> hey nalioth
<jetsaredi1> does anyone know how to setup nis on kubuntu?
<Snake__> jetsaredi1: nis?
<jetsaredi1> Snake__: yea - nis for auth and home dirs?
<jetsaredi1> Snake__: i wasn't sure if there was anything special I could do during the install
<jetsaredi1> Snake__: I mean - I know how to set it up after the fact
<Snake__> ah
<Snake__> not sure
<DjDarkman> please tell me the link of the site ,that makes me sources.list
<_mindspin> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<_mindspin> !source'omatic
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_mindspin> he wants the source omatic site i guess
<jpatrick> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jpatrick> ?
<jpatrick> i rule
<_mindspin> yep
<jpatrick> ;)
<gaylord_> can anybody give a good how to for dapper flight 4 to install amarok 4.1b1 ?
<jpatrick> gaylord_: can you please change your name?
<gaylord_> ???
<gaylord_> are u joking ?
<gaylord_> this is my firstname
<gaylord_> so no i cant change it !
<gaylord_> I m french and in french it does mean what you imagine
<gaylord_> i wont change it case it s my real name
<jpatrick> ok
<gaylord_> jpatrick: u do not rule
<gaylord_> ;)
<gaylord_> narrow minded
<jpatrick> gaylord_: run this commands: sudo echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta1 dapper main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jpatrick> that should do it
<sebastian> folk
<sebastian> s
<jpatrick> hallo sebastian
<sebastian> is anyone succesfully running initng with the new kernel 2.6.12-10
<sebastian> ?
<buz> !dapper update
<ubotu> buz: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<buz> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<jpatrick> hello tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> tsdgeos: are you catalan?
<tsdgeos> yup
<jpatrick> que pasa?
<jpatrick> <- lives in catalonia
<tsdgeos> jpatrick: ;-)
<jpatrick> Hey, I might be going to aKademy-es :-)
<buz> is this normal for upgrade from breezy to dapper: http://pastebin.de/4633
<tsdgeos> jpatrick: you're welcome
<jpatrick> tsdgeos: I kknow you from your blog
<buz> it wants to remove pretty much all kde?!?
<jpatrick> buz: that ain't right
<buz> so i thought
<buz> do i need any new repositories?
<buz> mhh may try another mirror
<_tarball> I'm trying to get 'initng' working on my laptop but it doesn't complete properly.  Seems to get stuck when loading 'daemon/portmap', anyone else seen this problem?
<buz> dist-upgrade still wants to remove a lot of kde stuff
<chillmann> hello
<chillmann> is there a simple way to upgrade a 32-bit debian unstable to a 64 bit kubuntu? (simple=no new partition)
<_baldor> Anyone here know about restoring partitions?
<Al-Daja> where i can find decoders or codecs?
<_baldor> anybody?
<buz> anyone got a known to be good sources.list for dapper?
<buz> could it be that my dapper upgrade suggests to do weird stuff because i've installed the kde 3.5.1 debs from kubuntu.org and those have equivalents in dapper?
<jjesse> hmm small problem today, updated dapper virtual machine and now i can't get an ipaddress
<ice> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<ice> does anyone have dapper
<ice> I need to see someones sources.list
<ice> to see if mine is correct I'm getting errors about dependecies
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...what should I do to auto mount a usb hard disk?
<robewald> hi, i need some help with grep
<robewald> I want to match any path that has arch in it, but not the ones where arch is somewhere behind ++
<robewald> i tried grep '\[^+\] *arch', but it does not work
<robewald> maybe someone has an idea?
<angasule> do a double grep?
<angasule> -v inverts the matching
<angasule> "grep *arch* * | grep -v ++arch"
<angasule> slashed +, I think
<robewald> yes, that works. I wonder why the other line doesn't work though.
<gouchi> Hi
<gouchi> does shipit.ubuntulinux.org provides Kubuntu ?
<angasule> hi, gouchi
<gouchi> hi
<gouchi> ?
<gouchi> any tips ?
<angasule> gouchi: does the site say it provides kubuntu?
<Cheapie> MenZa, :O
<gouchi> I don't think so
<angasule> gouchi: did you read the website's FAQ?
<gouchi> nope sorry
<gouchi> I will
<gouchi> sorry again
<gouchi> which application did you suggest after amarok :)
<gouchi> that I have to install after the installation and configuration ?
<baldor> I need some serious help with a buggered drive
<gouchi> DMA error ?
<baldor> nope
<baldor> bit of a long story, I had a post on ars about it and everything
<baldor> Gouchi its: http://episteme.arstechnica.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/12009443/m/484009187731
* Cygnus_X1 is playing ? Fiesta Pagana ? by Mago De Oz on Madrid Las Ventas [amaroK] 
<baldor> any ideas?
<baldor> Does anyone know any tools to rebuild partition tables?
<jpatrick> qtparted
<visik7> fdisk ?
<baldor> I dont seem to have qtparted installed
<bob> You want gpart. qtparted won't rebuild your partition tables if you've trashed them, AFAIK.
<gouchi> baldor : did you try  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ ?
<bob> Go and download Knoppix. Everything is there.
<baldor> I tried it under a Knoppix live CD and it said It couldnt access the drive
<baldor> I have it as an external drive via USB in my comp now
<baldor> I can access some partitions but there are like 60 odd partitions when there should only be 12
<bob> Probably easier to plug it into IDE ratehr than USB.
<gouchi> baldor : there is a lot of diagnostic tool
<bob> sudo gpart /dev/hda to find your old partitions and view them
<bob> sudo gpart -W /dev/hda to write the new partition table back to the drive.
<c0rrupt`> how can i remove the graphical KDE login from loading?
<baldor> gpart isnt installed on Kubuntu and doesnt seem to be on Adept and Im using Kubuntu now
<bob> gpart is in the universe repository.
<bob> Enable it in your package manager. I'd recommend installing synaptic to use instead of Adept, which is a bit overcomplex for my taste.
<baldor> ok
<jpatrick> bob: new adept is the best
<baldor> well wil u guys be bere in about 10mins?
<baldor> Im gonna boot UBD to see what I can do
<jpatrick> ok
<acidic32> how comes when i use konversation, freenode kicks me off
<acidic32> saying Incorrect Password
<bob> Because your nick is already registered by someone else on that server?
<Cainus> can anyone help me get smb sharing to work?  I'm going through "system settings -> sharing", but when I log in as root, I still don't have options to turn on sharing...
<acidic32> no, upon connection
<acidic32> before i even get to the MOTD
<bob> So how did you get here now?
<acidic32> thru Gaim
<bob> Ok.
<acidic32> [20:52]  [Notice]  -- *** No identd (auth) response
<acidic32> [20:52]  [464]  Hmmm, that wasn't the right password
<acidic32> [20:52]  [Error]  Connection to Server irc.freenode.net lost.  remote host closed connection.  Trying to reconnect.
<acidic32> [20:52]  [error]  Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Bad Password)
<bob> Don't know. Anyone?
<acidic32> mm
<acidic32> could it be to do with Identd?
<Cainus> er...so anyone got a clue about my smb woes?
<Cainus> or should I just set up smbd manually?
<Cainus> seems like the gui stuff exists for a reason
<trappist> acidic32: looks like konversation is sending a password when you don't need one
<trappist> acidic32: no wait, it's resolving irc.freenode.net to 127.0.0.1
<bob> Samba probs - try installing webmin and doing it with that.
<MenZa> Cheapie :O
<acidic32> 17462 pts/4    S+     0:00 whiptail --backtitle Ubuntu Configuration --title Configuring poker3d-server --output-fd 11 --nocancel --passwordbox -- Please e
<acidic32> how do i kill that
<acidic32> i tried kill -9 17462
<acidic32> but it keeps coming back
<Cainus> bob: well I can configure smbd myself no problem... but there's all that right-click->share functionality in konqueror I'd be missing out on...
<trappist> acidic32: ps awwfux | grep -B5 whiptail  <-- should show you the parent process that's spawning it
<Cainus> I just thought it should work through the kde tools
<bob> Cainus: Don't know. I haven't tried it myself yet. Been running Kubuntu for all of... about 8 hours now. :)
<baldor> hey guys
<baldor> Ok Salvation HDD Scan and Repair couldnt even mount the drive
<baldor> it must be proper fucked
<Cainus> bob: yeah...2 days here ;)
<Cainus> bob: what were you running before?
<baldor> any idears?
<bob> Various Red Hat, Mandrake/riva. Just having a look at Ubuntu/Kubuntu and wondering whether/which to install for good. Knoppix on bad days. ;)
<trappist> baldor: sounds like time for a new drive
<baldor> fuck but i need the files off it
<baldor> Im going to get a new MOBO with onboard raid and new drives after this incident
<trappist> if the hardware is fried you're basically going to have to pay somebody a lot of money to get those back
<Cainus> bob: the debianness is cool I think... I like apt-get a helluva lot
<baldor> Hardware is fine its the partition info thats all buggered up
<Cainus> I used to run mepis.. that one was very nice too
<bob> Yes, apt seems much better than the rpm stuff I've been used to.
<bob> I'm keen on the less commercial nature of Debian and derivatives, too.
<trappist> one thing I've heard success stories on is 1) place drive in ziplock bag 2) place bag in freezer 3) pray for 4 hours 4) connect drive, cross your fingers, try to mount and if successful get your files off as quick as you can
<bob> Yes, I've frozen a drive and had it temporarily resuscitate, too. Not a myth (though no way of knowing whether it would have worked anyway.)
<strange_ghost> Is there a way to run something like Xconfigurator in Kubuntu? I just got a new monitor and I want to set resolution higher then old one would allow
<baldor> how the hell does freezing a drive manage to fix partitions?
<hugelmopf> baldor: there is a tool to rescue a messed up partition table, i just don't remember its name.
<bob> I've not had freezing fix partitions, but I've had it make drives work that wouldn't detect at all.
<baldor> there are a few on UBD but I just used it there and none of them seemed to work
<bob> The tool is gpart - "guess partitions".
<trappist> baldor: if your partition table is screwed up, that can possibly be fixed with software.  this is mostly for head crashes and other mechanical failures.
<baldor> yep seen or heard of it I should say
<acidic32> i cant seem to get adept to work
<acidic32> it keeps coming in read-only
<baldor> I can't get the damaged drive to boot, If I put it in as a slave drive then the untouched drive Im using now wont boot properly
<baldor>  if I boot into Kubuntu and mount it via ext USB it can seen some partitions
<Cainus> acidic32: you know its not meant to work like a text editor, right?
<baldor> but it looks like there are 60odd partitions with the same files and info on each partitions
<acidic32> yes
<baldor> Ive tried gpart and it said coulndt access the drive which I presume is really bad
<hugelmopf> baldor did you try as sudo?
<acidic31> fixed it
<baldor> yup
<baldor> downloading UBCD 3.4 now
<baldor> can I run gpart from Kubuntu?
<NeoChaosX> hey. anybody trying out kubuntu dapper, and how is it now?
<jjesse> works really good, flight 4 is now out
<baldor> ?
<NeoChaosX> any showstopper bugs, or are those getting worked out pretty quickly?
<acidic32> whats dapper
<NeoChaosX> dapper is the codenmae for the next ubuntu release
<acidic32> !dapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.
<NeoChaosX> codename*
<baldor> does anybody know how I can run gpart from within KUbuntu?
<acidic32> can you install dapper
<acidic32> without full install?
<NeoChaosX> acidic32: just change all references to "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list to "dapper", then do a apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyberserver> hi people!
<acidic32> ok
<cyberserver> I'm having a problem in my grub bootsplash
<NeoChaosX> cyberserver: what exactly is the problem?
<jpatrick> robotgeek_away: CC meeting in 23 hours (in case you don't know)
<baldor> jpatrick any ideas about my drive?
<jpatrick> nope
<baldor> bugger
<acidic32> :)
<acidic32> thx
<acidic32> who here is running dapper?
<ryanakca> acidic32: I wish I was...
<jjesse> i am
<acidic32> what you mean you wish you was?
<jibolin> hi
<kmon> I am
<acidic32> is there alot of changes?
<cyberserver> NeoChaosX: I dist-upgrated dapper and it seems it installed a grub bootsplash, I think...
<jibolin>  i'am new to kubu, how do i acces to the repos packages
<NeoChaosX> oh, some folks have had that problem, too, I think
<cyberserver> NeoChaosX: ... now I dont see the grub menu , and after the timeout i see the kernel loading...
<acidic32> use webmin, you can remove the grub bootsplash
<unclemike> ? the Kubuntu liveCD is it the same the install cd or does the install have more features
<NeoChaosX> give me a minute, there's a thread that explains it all
<cyberserver> NeoChaosX: ... but the screen is all messed up ...
<acidic32> ok, leaving pc over night
<acidic32> to install and upgrade ;)
<acidic32> 745megs
<acidic32> w0w :)
<NeoChaosX> cyberserver: open up /boot/grub/menu.lst in a text editor
<cyberserver> yes...
<NeoChaosX> find the line that starts with "splashimage=" and comment it out
<sacul> Can anyone point me to an article where i can figure out how to access my raid0 array fromatted fat32?
<NeoChaosX> that should fix your problem
<cyberserver> NeoChaosX: ok, thx, I will try it.. brb (after the reboot)
<NeoChaosX> alright
<acidic32> why it going so slow lol
<acidic32> 13kb/s
<NeoChaosX> acidic: either bad connection, or swamped servers
<sacul> is there a kubuntu help room?
<acidic32> prolly
<acidic32> hehe
<acidic32> its going to 22kb/s
<acidic32> wont climb no more that than, i just download a 2meg file, it was flying at 80kb/s
<acidic32> must be the servers
<douglas> I added mutliverse for one package (zsnes), But now I don't want multiverse because it screws over dapper. I removed the repositories and did an apt-get update and the it still wants to install packages from multiverse, how do I clean that out?
<baldor> how do I know the root pwd of a Knoppix live CD?
<douglas> I think it's nothing
<NeoChaosX> baldor: there's no root password
<cyberserver> NeoChaosX: thx, it worked
<NeoChaosX> no prob, cyberserver. dapper got a new grub splash, but the guy who packaged it messed up in configuring it
<douglas> I added mutliverse for one package (zsnes), But now I don't want multiverse because it screws over dapper. I removed the repositories and did an apt-get update and the it still wants to install packages from multiverse, how do I clean that out?
<tomcatt> hello all
<NeoChaosX> douglas: sudo apt-get install -f
<douglas> thanks
<douglas> I did apt-get clean && apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade and it's still showing packages from multiverse
<tomcatt> hey guys, is it ok to start upgrading from breezy-badger to dapper-drake, or should I wait?
<douglas> you can't upgrade right now
<douglas> I tried, it broke everything
<douglas> you can do a clean install as of now
<jpatrick> tomcatt: i think it's safe (with FeatureFreeze almost in action)
<NeoChaosX> from what i'm getting it's stable, but i'd prefer to wait until the first preview release/beta comes out
<douglas> I'm running dapper, and I installed it just a few hours ago
<danni> Hello
<tomcatt> wow, ok thinks guys.
<danni> I have a problem- my cursor won't stop bouncing (or rather, the icon next to the cursor won't stop bouncing)
<danni> anyone know how to stop it?
<tomcatt> i used to play with just dapper-drake a month ago on this system.  it worked and looked good but the network wanted to die and/or the printer.
<tomcatt> i could never track down the problem.
<tomcatt> well, I do have a extra hard drive, I could install with it and test drive it...
<ryanakca> what format offers the best compression?: .tar.gz or .tar.bz2
<acidic32> bunzip2
<acidic32> bz2 even
<sacul_> can anyone help me in mounting a raid0 array with my mp3 collection on it?
<ryanakca> so just .bz2 instead of .tar.bz2?
<sacul_> SATA
<gr> re
<Gori> hi there. Does anyone have advice on locking down a kubuntu install so that a well meaning, but clueless older person can not hose their KDE session/settings ?
<gr> anybody, who can tell me, how to enable my dell-i8k-keys on kubuntu? I already have a .Xmodmap and those keys do under other WM, but not KDE.
<Snake__> Can someone suggest a decent GUI FTP server for linux??
<Gori> i likegftp, but it is for gnome...
<Gori> ah. server.. never mind...
<Snake__> :)
<cyberserver> ryanakca: tar des not compress. so 'foo.tar.bz2' gets you the same as 'foo.bz2'
<cyberserver> ryanakca: tar just "aggregates" a bunch of files in a single file... think of it as a zip with 0% compression... just puts things toguether.
<Baldor> hey guys Im back
<Baldor> :-)
<harritj> gui ftpd? is there such a thing?(if you dont include web admin interfaces)
<Snake__> :-/
<Snake__> if theres not then my server is stayin on windows
<Snake__> simple nough
<ryanakca> cyberserver: oh, I get it, thanks
<harritj> k, have fun on wintendo then
<Snake__> lol
<Baldor> eh does anyone knwo if its ok to quit gpart when its running?
<Baldor> or will it do dammage?
<Snake__> It will probly damage
<Baldor> fuck
<Baldor> ok so how do I know the process is running?
<Baldor> its been sitting there for about 20mins now
<Snake__> o.0
<Snake__> Baldor: i...dunno
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Baldor: how much data ya movin
<Baldor> eh its a 160Gb drive
<Snake__> Baldor: then it might take a while...took me about 20 mins on my 12 gig drive
<Baldor> gpart is the guess partition tool not the backup too parted or
<_mindspin> push ctrl +alt+f2 and try to log in on another console but I#m not sure wether it really works
<_mindspin> while qtparted is running
<Baldor> Im running gpart not qtparted
<_mindspin> just the same
<Baldor> ?
<Baldor> how can I see how much processing power the process is using?
<_mindspin> top ?
<sacul_> can anyone help me in mounting a raid0 SATA array with my mp3 collection on it?
<Kelso17> where can I edit in/visible list in Gaim IM, please?
<Baldor> How do I get up a process list and info under linux like Task manager
<acidic32> wow
<acidic32> its flying
<acidic32> 110kb/s
<acidic32> ;)
<acidic32> will take 2hours, not 10 ;)
<Kelso17> ?
<acidic32> my update to dapper
<acidic32> lol
<ryanakca> anybody here know of a "HOWTO" to upgrade to dapper with the "apt-get dist-upgrade" (for editing the sources.list file)
<_mindspin> Baldur ps aux
<ryanakca> and yes, in case your wondering, I have backed up my system
<Snake__> ryanakca: just add the dapper sources, and run the dist-upgrade
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<squidy> proftpd gui
<squidy> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/proftpweb.htm
<Snake__> squidy: thanks man, but im just gonna keep my server on winblow
<_vincent> how can I disable the automount of my ipod, but keep the automount for the usb keys ?
<ryanakca> Snake__: Thanks
<jarlath> Is it possible to convert a partition from ext2 to ext3 without loosing the data?
<trappist> that should be trivial
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:infinitezeros] : hello
<trappist> that's nice.
<farous> anyone know if gnome 2.14 will be shipped with dapper or not
<bob> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm
<farous> sorry wrong chan
<trappist> jarlath: http://www.math.ucla.edu/~jimc/documents/convert2ext3.html
<sacul_> i could really use some help on mounting an existing SATA raid array?
<_vincent> if the next release of kbuntu uses kde3.5.1, then hotplug will not be needed anymore ?
<jarlath> trappist / bob, thank you both.
<infinitezeros> hey enfact
<visik7> _vincent: dapper flight
<bob> But always backup first. Backup anyway!
<xwolf-> how do i create an alias so that when i type firefox it actually opens ~firefox/firefox?
<infinitezeros> use the .bashrc file xwolf
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:trappist] : congrats to jpatrick and tonio on maintainership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<acidic32> ln -s /home/yourname/firefox/firefox /bin/firefox
<xwolf-> infinitezeros i'm not that used to linux :>
<trappist> we need a +t in here
<acidic32> sudo ln -s /home/yourname/firefox/firefox /bin/firefox
<xwolf-> lemme see
<xwolf-> damn. thank you acidic32.
<Kelso17> plese, it's true, that I can't reinstall gcc v3.4 from newer gcc v4?    v4 => v3.4?
<acidic32> heh
<acidic32> Kelso17: i think so
<trappist> Kelso17: both versions can live side by side.  you don't have to downgrade.
<sacul_> Am I even being heard on this chanel?  I understand if everyone is busy but I'm starting to get frustrated
<trappist> just apt-get install gcc-3.4
<acidic32> trappist: yea, thats what ive done
<acidic32> some stuff just dont compile with gcc 4
<trappist> sacul: in general if you ask a *specific* question, anyone who knows will answer.
<infinitezeros> add the following line to yout "~/.bashrc" file xwolf
<Kelso17> thanks for all ;] 
<trappist> infinitezeros: why did you change the topic as soon as you joined the channel.
<sacul> my specific question is how i can read the data on my SATA raid array (pretty sure its fake from browsing the internet) that already exists and is formatted (I believe Fat32 but I'm not positive)  And if no one knows can anyone atleast point me in the right direction to find this information.  I found a guide using google but it was no help.
<trappist> hardware raid?
<sacul> motherboard controller
<sacul> so ya
<xwolf-> i put an audio cd in my cd-rom drive (yes, CD-ROM) but kubuntu sees it as a blank (non-recorded) cd
<xwolf-> how come?
<trappist> well I don't have any sata devices but I think they show up as scsi, in which case you should be able to mount something like /dev/sda1
<cyblivious> has anyone installed xorg 7.0 to breezy?
<sacul> i have /dev/sda /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb
<sacul> i tried mounting all 3... none would
<trappist> you might try running dmesg to see what devices were detected at boot time
<sacul> dmesg is a big long mess of errors
<trappist> also I think kcontrol has an interface for this kind of thing
<acidic32> sacul: run kcontrol, system administration the Disk Drives
<sacul> they are showing up with /dev/sda1 being the right size
<acidic32> sacul: might help :)
<hDp`> qui qui veut jouer ?
<sacul> but it is not enabled and enabling is not an option.. has no mount point.. etc
<trappist> sacul: do you have something like 'click here for administrative mode' at the bottom?
<sacul> i did... i already clicked it and put in my password
<sacul> okay.. i figured out the "new" button and set everything up
<trappist> sacul: speaking of specific, what happened when you tried to mount /dev/sda1?
<sacul> both with vfat and ntfs gives me an error
<xwolf-> why doesn't my audio cd friggin PLAY?
<xwolf-> >P
<trappist> sacul: speaking of specific, what kind of error?
<sacul> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<sacul>        missing codepage or other error
<sacul>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<sacul>        dmesg | tail  or so
<trappist> dmesg | tail sounds like a great idea
<trappist> also, try not specifying the fs type
<trappist> like, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/point
<sacul> can i paste my dmesg | tail or will i get booted?
<trappist> pastebin
<trappist> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<sacul> cannot connect to kubuntu.pastebin.com
<sacul> trappist: mount also tells me i MUST specify fs type
<acidic32> yes
<acidic32> mm
<acidic32> soz wrong window
<trappist> sacul: it says that when it can't figure it out on its own, which is usually indicative of a problem that needs to be solved.  usually mount can figure that out on its own, if everything is kosher.
<sacul> acidic32 or trappist: Is there any other way i can get you my dmesg | tail output because pastebin won't connect
<trappist> try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<trappist> yeah the kubuntu pastebin seems to be down
<visik7> why I can't see fstab entry in media:/ ?
<Hobbsee> visik7: workaround: look in /media/ instead
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee
<visik7> Hobbsee: ok and the real solution ?
<sacul> ok... sent it to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Hobbsee> hi robotgeek
<acidic32> whats the url ?
<Hobbsee> visik7: check out the source, and fix the bug, then upload it :P
<visik7> ...
<sacul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d8995
<acidic32> mount it as FAT32 not ntfs
<acidic32> if its a FAT32 drive
#kubuntu 2006-02-26
<sacul> vfat then?
<acidic32> try ;)
<trappist> sacul: try mount -t ntfs -o errors=recover /dev/sda1 /mnt/point if that doesn't work
<acidic32> or that..
<trappist> also sudo /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup stop to cut down on the useless keycode spam in dmesg
<acidic32> [23:07]  <daniel> CPU Info                 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ 1005.037 Mhz   1997.93 Bogomips
<sacul> FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors
<sacul> VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem of dev sda1
<Paradosso> hi there
<acidic32> how comes its reporting as 1005.037 Mhz, not 1808.80 Mhz what it should be?
<Paradosso> how do I remove a package in adept/synaptic/apt-get ignoring dependencies?
<visik7> Paradosso: bad practice
<robotgeek> acidic32: maybe it's not at full speed, try something cpu intensive
<acidic32> before i upgraded the kernel
<Paradosso> visik7, I have a newer version compiled of taglib and compiling amarok requires I uninstall the prevoius packaged one
<acidic32> it used to report it
<acidic32> now it dont
<brodel> when I go into the file sharing part in system settings and click on administrator mode and enter in the password, I can see the options, but they are all greyed out. Can anyone tell me why?
<Paradosso> no one knows then? visik7 ?
<sacul> trappist: neither suggestion worked
<trappist> sacul: dmesg?
<sacul> trappist: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d9002
<trappist> sacul: cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<bob> Brodel: I have the same problem with file sharing.
<sacul> trappist: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d9003
<douglas_> If I paste my XGL start log would someone be able to help me out?
<robotgeek> douglas_: maybe in #ubuntu-xgl
<douglas_> Thanks
<douglas_> No one responded, here's my log if anyone cares to have a quick look http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ti0k0D76.html
<douglas_> It's the last line, and something to do with fonts
<trappist> sacul: try gpart /dev/sda1 (might have to install gpart first)
<sacul> trappist: I see gparted in adept but not gpart
<trappist> you might have to turn on universe/multiverse repositories to get it
<trappist> yeah it's in universe
<cyberserver> damn.... quanta+ crashes and crashes :-(
<cyberserver> anyone recommends a php editor?
<sacul> trappist: fatal error.. permission denied when I run gpart
<robotgeek> cyberserver: kate/vim?
<trappist> sacul: pretty sure it wants to be run as sudo
<cyberserver> I am using quanta+ as it gives me some html completion that I found helpfull
<cyberserver> robotgeek: I like those too :-)
<sacul> trappist: that did it
<sacul> trappist: scanning now
<cyberserver> robotgeek: but I was looking for something that helped more in RAD (Rapid App Development)
<cyberserver> robotgeek: I like the highlighting and the completion that quanta+ has...
<sacul> trappist: does this usually take a while?
<robotgeek> cyberserver: vim does highlighting, i don't quite understand the completion part? do you mean closing tags and stufF?
<sacul> trappist: it still saiys begin scan...
<trappist> sacul: I've never used gpart, but I know what it's for and it looks like the right tool for this job.  I dunno what it's doing right now though.
<cyberserver> robotgeek: not the closing tags..... its like the java editors... for instance, if you type "<a "  it will show up a combo box with the options "href, title, id, ..."
<robotgeek> cyberserver: ah, no..vim doesn't do that automagically. look for plugins, i would say. cause it does text completion already
<cyberserver> robotgeek: if you dont recall every option, it can be helpfull... I write code from time to time and this completion tip avois me reading coding manuals every time I need them...
<cyberserver> robotgeek: thanks
<robotgeek> cyberserver: :)
<oddie> hello people
<robotgeek> hey oddie
<oddie> quick question on an install i cant remmeber but is kubuntu customizable?
<brydenn> lmfao
<oddie> or is it a set install i cant remember
<robotgeek> oddie: meaning?
<brydenn> customizable how oddie
<oddie> robotgeek: as in i have tried to install debian before and that was very very ....long, can you have an advanced install where you can pick what packages and so on?
<urbany> can someone tell me how i configure my wifi connection through console?
<Hobbsee> !wifi
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Hobbsee> urbany: about half way down that page
<zblach> urbany, sudo iwconfig wlan0
<brydenn> hehe Hobbsee you crack me up
<urbany> ty guys : )
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<robotgeek> oddie: there's an expert install there, i think you can pick what you want
* Hobbsee is dealiing with her wireless card as we speak
<brydenn> oh shit... i didnt even know you were a chick
<brydenn> haha cool
<oddie> robotgeek: cool
<_evil_h_> lol
<Hobbsee> lol!
* robotgeek hides
<brydenn> you soooooooooo smaaaaaart
<brydenn> so Hobbsee i finally figured out how to get ZSNES running
<Hobbsee> yay
<xwolf-> yo
<brydenn> needed another library dev package
<trappist> man.  never out yourself as a chick on a geek channel.
<Hobbsee> lol great
<brydenn> its cool... now i can play Zelda 3 again haha
<xwolf-> i can't get my audio cds playing... no sound comes out
<brydenn> naw Hobbsee is cool
<brydenn> just cuz she's a girl doesnt mean people are gonna harrass her
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: go away, you don't exist, lol
<Hobbsee> true, much
<Hobbsee> LOL @ robotgeek
<robotgeek> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27
<xwolf-> and there's no problem with my audio devices since the start and end sounds are 'hear-able'
<trappist> I'm not worried about harrassment.  I'm worried about all the geeks suddenly becoming stupid in her presence.
<Hobbsee> trappist: that's where i use this command:
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<brydenn> yah well that is a possibility trappist
<brydenn> i want that command
<brydenn> lmfao
<Hobbsee> they stop fairly quickly when they see that lol...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<trappist> Hobbsee: excellent.  could you use that thing to +t the channel?  we had an idiot a while ago do /topic hello on join and it took me a while to find the original.
<Hobbsee> probably makes more sense to kick the idiot lol
<Hobbsee> the topic keeps getting changed anyway as it updates
<oddie> you must be a real chick cause even a guy wouldn't say that in a channel like this
<trappist> he left shortly thereafter, the damage already done.  and it happened on join as though it was done by a script.  but... not my channel.
<Hobbsee> oddie: indeed, i am - do i need to get out pics to prove it?
<Hobbsee> ugh, great
<brydenn> hey do any of you know if WINE can emulate Exact Audio Copy???
<Hobbsee> trappist: that's where you call !kops and get one of us to deal with the rotter...
<brydenn> i love that program :)
<trappist> Hobbsee: ah, !kops.  I'll remember that one.
<Hobbsee> :)
<brydenn> !kb trappist is a good one too ;)
<trappist> ubotu doesn't behave here like he does in #ubuntu, so I don't quite have him figured out.
<ubotu> brydenn: okay
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, trappist
<trappist> sigh.
<bimberi> lol, we now have ...
<bimberi> !kb trappist
<ubotu> [kb trappist]  a good one too ;)
<bimberi> !forget kb trappist
<ubotu> bimberi: i forgot kb trappist
<sacul> does anyone know how long gpart usually needs to run?  I've had it running for about 10 minutes now with no output other than "Begin scan..."  should I kill it?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: do you know why yzis isn't in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> yzis?  what is it?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: an editor
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> is it on revu?  or already in debian?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i dunno
<Hobbsee> ok
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: like kvim, i think.
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee will go look once she gets this sorted out
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: cause i don't want to install gvim, lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<badek> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<brydenn> SWEET... you can WINE Exact Audio Copy
* Hobbsee notices that she doesnt need w32codecs to play mp3's - weird
<bimberi> Hobbsee: gstreamer based player perhaps?
<Hobbsee> amarok - it's xine
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: you don't need w32codecs for mp3, you need the mad plugin,
<douglas> If I had an xserver running and wanted to just start kde on that server, how would I go about that?
<Ardarandir> [00:56:29]  <robotgeek> Hobbsee: you don't need w32codecs for mp3, you need the mad plugin, <-- not if ure using xine
<Ardarandir> guess
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<douglas> How do I start kde on an already running x server?
<Ardarandir> douglas, you would type "startx"
<Ardarandir> oops
<Ardarandir> douglas, you type kdm
<Ardarandir> ;-)
<robotgeek> Ardarandir: nope, cause i don't use the w32codecs, and i cannot install it
<douglas> I'm modifying a script that starts xgl then compiz, but then I need to tell kde to start on top of that?
<douglas> Ardarandir: I'm modifying a script that starts xgl then compiz, but then I need to tell kde to start on top of that?
<Ardarandir> im pretty sure, w32codecs are useful only for watching videos ;)
<Ardarandir> dunno, douglas
<douglas> Ardarandir: Thanks
<douglas> kwin, kde, kdesktop ?
<douglas> exit
<moret> hi all!!
<moret> I need help
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> hmm... ask is just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<moret> I want Kplayer, is there for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !kplayer
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robotgeek> moret: you mean kmplayer?
<Hobbsee> !info kmplayer
<moret> robotgeek: no, kplayer
<robotgeek> ubotu hasn't heard of kplayer either
<ubotu> robotgeek: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Ardarandir> moret, there are both
<moret> root@pc1:/home/moret# apt-cache search kplayer
<moret> root@pc1:/home/moret#
<moret> I get any result
<Ardarandir> the archive.kubuntu.de repo has got the kplayer at least... and kmplayer oughta be avail too
<moret> what repo?
<Ardarandir> the german kubuntu - repo
<Ardarandir> where ure from?
<moret> spain
<robotgeek> Ardarandir: are you on breezy/dapper
<Ardarandir> huh dunno.. maybe its german?
<moret> dapper?
<moret> dapper
<Ardarandir> breezy with updates
<Ardarandir> eg kde 3.5.1
<robotgeek> Ardarandir: hmm, okay.that's what i had on my desktop machine
<Ardarandir> jmwagner@Compi:/media/cdrom0$ apt-cache search kmplayer
<Ardarandir> kmplayer - KMPlayer metapackage
<Ardarandir> re doug
<moret> kmplayer no, kplayer :P
<moret> The are not the same
<douglas> I'm back in normal xorg
<Ardarandir> http://www.czessi.net/breezy.php?i18n=de
<Ardarandir> yeah ok
<Ardarandir> i dunno where the kplayer is
<douglas> But Xgl was cool ass
<Ardarandir> have a look at kde-apps.org
<Ardarandir> yeah?
<moret> please... any sources.list with codecs also?
<douglas> yea
<douglas> But I can't figure out how to get the effects without compiz
<bimberi> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Ardarandir> # deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ breezy main <-- for example
<Ardarandir> is koffice really that good? is it faster than oo.o?
<ryanakca> how do you stop KDE to go to plain shell, without X running? like plain terminal
<Hobbsee> Ardarandir: you should not use unofficial repos - you will break your box
<Ardarandir> forgot
<Ardarandir> i dont use it, Hobbsee
<Ardarandir> look at the #
<Ardarandir> ;-)
<Hobbsee> true
<Ardarandir> plz forgive me - but what the hell do we need those deb-src ?
<angasule> arda-wanderer?
<robotgeek> Ardarandir: to get the source, using apt-get source
<mnoir> ryanakca: do you need to stop it or do you just want a non-X console?
<ryanakca> non x console
<ryanakca> while I run "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mnoir> but it will be ok for x to continue running?
<ryanakca> supposedly, I should go to init 1
<Ardarandir> [01:15:54]  <angasule> arda-wanderer? <-- right
<stupendo44> mommy!!! -er-- I mean... Is there a homosapien in this conversation area that would be willing and able to assist me in my endeavor to resolve the problem that I am currently experiencing in Synaptic. *ahem* Problem: I am trying to remove Firestarter completely, including config files. Synaptic outputs this message:        E: firestarter: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status
<Ardarandir> robotgeek, thx
<ryanakca> mnoir: well, KDE is going to be upgraded and all, so I'm guessing... no
<robotgeek> stupendo44: synaptic, in #kubuntu. sin!
<mnoir> you do not need to stop it to upgradt - apt is muuuch better than that
<mnoir> btw 'telinit 1 would put you to lev 1
<stupendo44> synaptic works better than kynaptic. but for the sake of this room, I have repented...
<mnoir> sorry - 'telinit 1'
<robotgeek> stupendo44: try sudo aptitude purge firestarter
<ryanakca> soo... just type that into konsole? or "sudo telinit 1" in konsole or ???
<mnoir> that will do it but you need not to upgrade or install
<mnoir> please man telinit and understand it
<mnoir> b4 doing it
<mnoir> yes - in a konsole win
<mnoir> sorry for the returns :)
<ryanakca> "you need not to upgrade or install"???
<stupendo44> robotgeek: Ack!  Something bad happened while installing packages.  Trying to recover:
<mnoir> you do not need to stop kde to upgrade it
<robotgeek> stupendo44: good, paste to pastebin
<stupendo44> robotgeek: ack! ack! whew... there we go
<ryanakca> aahhh... ok
<mnoir> just restart after installing
<ryanakca> kk
<mnoir> :)
<stupendo44> robotgeek: nothing relavent was spit out
<ryanakca> will having kde running pose a risk during the upgrade?
<mnoir> none that I know of....
<stupendo44> robotgeek: same error. dpkg returned error code 1
<mnoir> the apt wrappers are all X pgms :)
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<mnoir> apt-get is not the better way to do it
<ryanakca> cd is the better way, eh?
<mnoir> synaptic, adept, etc are very good wrappers
<hupp3l> is there an opera in a repositry?
<robotgeek> stupendo44: okay, maybe we can use some sneaky parameters/edit the post-conf script
<ryanakca> kk
<mnoir> unless you like cmmd line pain
<stupendo44> robotgeek: sounds good... what can we do?
<mnoir> and the beautiful white on black starkness of the console :)
<robotgeek> stupendo44: moment
<mnoir> i do make it a practice to reboot after major updates tho - just in case i broke sumpin
<ryanakca> lol.. I started on linux on a console... I've only been using Xorg/XFree for the past 5-6 months
<robotgeek> stupendo44: dpkg -l | grep firestarter
* mnoir started on linux .9 on diskettes
<stupendo44> robotgeek: well, pastebin looks a little slashdotted today...
<robotgeek> stupendo44, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* robotgeek apologies for sneaky alias
<hupp3l> what would you guys say is a good game for linux
<ryanakca> I just couldnt seem to get X server to run... then I bought a new computer with 256mb ram instead of one with 64mb ram... that fixed it :)
<hupp3l> im talking about something small
<hupp3l> nothing fancy
<stupendo44> robotgeek: why not pastebin?
<mnoir> yeah - X is more resource hungry
<mnoir> and KDE is the worst
<ryanakca> but then... I've only been using linux for a year...
<robotgeek> stupendo44: anywheere is fine
<ryanakca> it is?
<hupp3l> i like KDE
<robotgeek> mnoir: kde 3.5.1 is beautiful and fast
<ryanakca> same
<mnoir> well - you learn more at the cmmdline
<stupendo44> robotgeek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9010 - That's the result of running apt
<mnoir> and BIIIIIG
<ryanakca> hmmm.. I still like irssi more than the X irc clients
<kjdasdfu> asdf
<stupendo44> robotgeek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9011 - There'
<kjdasdfu> anybody know if kubuntu has qtparted?
<stupendo44> robotgeek: there's the result of dpkg
* mnoir is running 3.5.1
<stupendo44> kjdasdfu: I believe it is in the repos
<robotgeek> stupendo44: cool
<hupp3l> what is qtparted?
<stupendo44> hupp3l: partition management gui
<ryanakca> hmmm... synaptic says that it'll remove kdm when it upgrades...
<stupendo44> what? he left
<stupendo44> anyways, qtparted is in the universe repo
<hupp3l> is it better or worse than partition magic?
<mnoir> the package kdm - name just three letters long?
<ryanakca> its also taking off kubuntu-desktop and all of my other kde apps
<ryanakca> yes
<stupendo44> hupp3l: doesn't do as much as partition magic, but it does do a whole lot
<mnoir> yer upgrading to what?
<stupendo44> hupp3l: especially limited in the area of NTFS
<hupp3l> o ok cool cool I must say partition magic is really awsome
<robotgeek> stupendo44: i am trying to find out where the package files are
<stupendo44> robotgeek: would a reinstall then uninstall be a possible fix?
<robotgeek> stupendo44: maybe, i am not sure
<mnoir> kubuntu-desktop is a meta pkg so it would go if any of it's babies are removed - that one is generally not a real issue
<ryanakca> here... just a sec... I'll post a link to my screenshot
<mnoir> w8ing.....
<ryanakca> http://24.226.20.171/~ryan/kdmremoved.png
<ryanakca> see it?
<mnoir> yes but i cannot tell what you marked to install to cause this
<stupendo44> robotgeek: tried it, same error
<ryanakca> I just hit upgrade button
<stupendo44> robotgeek: is there any log that would give us more information
<ryanakca> "Mark all upgrades"
<ryanakca> oh, wait
<mnoir> hmmm?
<ryanakca> would it be because I installed kde3.5.1 and its taking off the old version of kde?
<robotgeek> stupendo44: hmm
<ryanakca> or would it have been taken off?
<mnoir> not sure - you installed 3.5.1 from what repository?
<ryanakca> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/ breezy main
<mnoir> that should be fine...
<ryanakca> what should be?
<mnoir> i see that is wants to upg/install 1300 apps - where did you come from - hoary?
<ryanakca> breezy
<mnoir> ???
<mnoir> the orig install was breezy how long ago?
<robotgeek> stupendo44: see if you can find something in /var/cache/archives
<mnoir> sumpin doesn't feel right
<ryanakca> I installed breezy sometime on the christmas holidays.. about Jan 1st to Jan 7th
<stupendo44> robotgeek: no such dir
<ryanakca> sometime then
<stupendo44> robotgeek: nm, /var/cache/apt/archives
<ryanakca> oh, I see see... I can choose to upgrade the files marked to remove
<robotgeek> stupendo44: heh
<stupendo44> robotgeek: I have a firestarter deb in there
<stupendo44> robotgeek: is that good or bad
<robotgeek> stupendo44: bingo, let's edit that :)
<stupendo44> robotgeek: we can edit the deb?
<ryanakca> hmmm... want to see my sources.list?
<robotgeek> stupendo44: or can we try dpkg --force-all remove firestarter
<mnoir> is it very different from standard??
<ryanakca> no...
<ryanakca> I copied it from here... umm...
<mnoir> then no - i do not think it will help
<Cainus> hey...anyone know how to change the smb workgroup?
<Cainus> it defaults to mshome, but I need something else
<ryanakca> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<mnoir> that is a dapper repo list
<mnoir> you want bleeding edge - you got it
<ryanakca> yes... I'm upgrading from breezy to dapper
<ryanakca> and I dont care about bugs
<ryanakca> so its fine?
<ryanakca> I'll still have kde?
<mnoir> oic - i am not sure but i think so
<mnoir> i dunno where to ask
<ryanakca> well... I'll cross my fingers and hope for the best
<mnoir> hey all - is there a dapper channel?
<ryanakca> I really dont care if my system messes up either... I've backed all my files up
<mnoir> you like pain :)
<ryanakca> yes.. well... not all my files... my home folder
<mnoir> go for it - I come from Bodie Miller's state but I do not ski like him :)
<ryanakca> lol... GS on tv this morning?
<ryanakca> Giant Slalom at torino?
<rich0rd> <- austria muhahaha
<mnoir> no - iffit don't have a kb i don't watch it....
<ryanakca> OH CANADA!
<ryanakca> well... I'll hold my breath, cross my fingers and hope for the best
<stupendo44> robotgeek: dpkg --force-all remove firestarter isn't working
<rich0rd> go austria go
<mnoir> if I hear a splosion i will duck
<ryanakca> and I'm fine as long as the hard-drive that my backup is on doesnt break
<ryanakca> LOL
<stupendo44> robotgeek: it says "need an action option"
<stupendo44> I've tried a bunch of stuff and it won't go
<ryanakca> I'll start upgrading and then I'll start running
<mnoir> see you on the other side
<mnoir> you really need a dual boot
<mnoir> so you can come back soon
<robotgeek> stupendo44: hmm, i'm all outta ideas,sorry mate
<stupendo44> robotgeek: what were you thinking of changing in the firestarter deb file
<ryanakca> mnoir: lol
<robotgeek> stupendo44: i dunno if it's the deb, but somewhere in there, (maybe dpkg archives), there should be a postconf script, in which you can correct whatever is messing up
<stupendo44> robotgeek: ok, I'll mess around with it. Thanks for the help
<robotgeek> stupendo44: good luck
<mnoir> stupendo44: dpkg --force-all remove firestarter doesnt look correct to me
<mnoir> don't you mean dpkg  -r --force-all firestarter?
<stupendo44> mnoir: it didn't work. It said "need an action option". I'm not sure what else it needed
<mnoir> the -r is an action option - read the man page
<stupendo44> mnoir: that's going. let's see if it did anything
<stupendo44> mnoir: I thought I could put the action after the options
<robotgeek> mnoir: ty
<stupendo44> mnoir: no errors with that
<mnoir> the bare word remove aint an action it is a package that prolly doesnt exist
<mnoir> tht
<mnoir> hth i mean
* robotgeek gets confused with apt-get mostly, lol
<stupendo44> mnoir: duh, I should have thought of that
* mnoir just uses synaptic
<mnoir> even though he cut his teeth on hand built from source b4 pkg managers
<stupendo44> mnoir: it didn't get any errors running dpkg, but firestarter is still in synaptic and still gets the same error on removal
<mnoir> um - i may not have answers but we can try...
<mnoir> synaptic error is?
<stupendo44> mnoir: listed above. let me get it
<stupendo44> E: firestarter: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status
<stupendo44> there may be a 1 on the end there
<mnoir> oic - do you open a terminal for the synaptic actions or let it fly blind?
<stupendo44> terminal
<mnoir> the actual script and line num should be there
<stupendo44> nothing useful shows up, same error in the terminal with no useful information
<mnoir> there might be a bug in the cleanup script for remove for firestarter
<stupendo44> mnoir: I'll do it again and make sure
<mnoir> can you post a screenshot showing the error?
<stupendo44>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<stupendo44> sure
<mnoir> i might have seen this kind of thing b4
<mnoir> google is your friend but you need a little more specific error i think
<zerephath> Anyone know where I might find a good verb list for Spanish to use in kverberos?
<wk> hi@all
<zerephath> hey wk:
* mnoir hopes 159 folks say hi back!
<wk2001> i have a problem with a simple shell script - can someone help me?
<robotgeek> wk2001: sure
<wk2001> do u speak german?
<robotgeek> nope
<zerephath> Ich verstehe sehr wennig Deutsch
<wk2001> k english is enough too ;)
<stupendo44> mnoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9014
<mnoir> sec
<wk2001> i have a directory with about 200 files named IMxxx.a
<wk2001> xxx is 1 .. 1999
<robotgeek> wk2001: btw, here is a nice guide for future reference http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<wk2001> 199
<mnoir> oh - that is not very informative
<wk2001> yes i've read some tutorials and i have coded yet shell scripts...
<stupendo44> mnoir: yeah, that's what I thought
<robotgeek> wk2001: sure, what do you need to do?
<wk2001> ok and i want to execute a command for every of these files
<mnoir> i dunno - try googling for the string starting with the E: and ending with the 1
<mnoir> i often can get a foothold by doing that
<mnoir> failing that, post to the proper ubuntu forum after searching there
<robotgeek> wk2001: seems doable
<mnoir> meanwhile, is the inability to cleanly remove hanging you up?
<robotgeek> wk2001: lemme pastebin
<wk2001> what?
<mnoir> wk2001 wait for a link to look at
<wk2001> there is a for - loop for such things
<robotgeek> wk2001: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9015
<wk2001> k the same thing as i have but wait i'll try
<Hobbsee> what would i need to install to fix this?
<Hobbsee> root@sarah:~# wifi-radar.sh
<Hobbsee> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Hobbsee>   File "/usr/sbin/wifi-radar", line 1795, in ?
<Hobbsee>     import gtk, gobject
<Hobbsee> ImportError: No module named gtk
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: gtk?
<stupendo44> mnoir: not really hanging me up. just an annoying itch
<mnoir> :(
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: yeah, not sure which package i need to install to fix that
<stupendo44> mnoir: thanks for your help
<mnoir> sounds like a good one for the forums
<Hobbsee> ah ha....
<mnoir> np - sorry i couldnt fix it
<Hobbsee> it's already in repos..
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<robotgeek> yeah, wifi radar is in the repos
<Hobbsee> ah, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> hehe - i should check that first...
<wk2001> robotgeek: oh ok i didn't try it with the ls on the top of the loop - but now i get after every output line "command not found"
<robotgeek> wk2001: replace 'command' with whatever you need to do with the file
<wk2001> lol i'm not so stupid ;)
<wk2001> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9016
<wk2001> the output is like that but 200 times:
<wk2001> IM99.a
<wk2001> : command not found:
<stupendo44> mnoir: ok, I found the error
<stupendo44> grep -v "sh /etc/init.d/firestarter start" /etc/dhclient-exit-hooks > $TMP
<stupendo44> that's the line at fault
<Hobbsee> back in a bit...
<stupendo44> returns the error         bash: $TMP: ambiguous redirect
<robotgeek> wk2001: hmm, weird
<mnoir> at that point $TMP must not be set...
<wk2001> robotgeek: the same problem when i try the "ls -l" command instead of echo
<stupendo44> mnoir: yeah
<stupendo44> why would $TMP not be set
<robotgeek> wk2001: can you just 'ls IM*' and paste the output to pastebin
<stupendo44> earlier we have TMP=`mktemp -q`
<mnoir> i do not know that cmd - sec
<LeeJunFan> wk2001: better to use find instead of ls for that the * expansion happens in bash not in ls.
<mnoir> not a standard cmd - try exporting TMP=/tmp at the top of the script
<robotgeek> LeeJunFan: hmm, i did not know that.
<LeeJunFan> find . -name "IM*" -exec echo {} \;
<mnoir> it cant hurt you any more than the failure.....
<wk2001> LeeJunFan: where is it better? on the top in the "for"-line
<wk2001> ?
<mnoir> w8
<LeeJunFan> wk2001: what is it you want to do to those files that match?
<stupendo44> mnoir: 'export TMP=/tmp'  ?
<wk2001> robotgeek: i've pasted the output
<mnoir> i think it wants a file
<robotgeek> wk2001: link please :)
<mnoir> so 'export TMP=/tmp/fstmp'
<wk2001> i want to execute a command not ls
<wk2001> ls i do only for testing
<mnoir> the cmd that failed is creating this file
<wk2001> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9017
<wk2001> sorry :)
<mnoir> prolly to use later in the script
<LeeJunFan> wk2001: for example if you wanted to remove them == find . -name "IM*"
<LeeJunFan> shit
<LeeJunFan> find . -name "IM*" -exec rm {} \;
<mnoir> you realize that it does not make sense that we need to alter an uninstall script...
* robotgeek warns ppl to e extremenly careful with exec
<LeeJunFan> wk2001: yeah, beware that find is recursive unless you specify -maxdepth 1, so it will search all dirs in the current one as well.
* mnoir warns ppl to be very careful with any automated removal of files :)
<wk2001> LeeJunFan: the files are medical dicom pictures and i have to resize them with an extra programm
<LeeJunFan> wk2001: convert?
<robotgeek> wk2001: okay, i'll give you a nice script for that
<LeeJunFan> just use the above command and put the command you need to run on them in place of rm.
<robotgeek> wk2001: for i in *.png ; do convert "$i" "`basename "$i" .png`.eps"; done;
<robotgeek> wk2001: or something similiar :)
<mnoir> stupendo44: so if you want to hack - you are on the right track but if you want reliability ya might want to pay the forums a visit...
<stupendo44> mnoir: right. I want to hack. This is what I love. and maybe I can help this program in the end
<stupendo44> although the syntax of the mktemp command looks correct
<ryanakca> mnoir: so far so good
<mnoir> good!
<mnoir> yer back
<mnoir> :)
<mnoir> try removing the -q to see what the error actually is
<Brydenn> damn... Azureus 2.4 rocks
<Brydenn> why is it that it seems to load and run faster from a shell script?
<Brydenn> oh god Snake__  is back ;)
<wk2001> robotgeek_away: and LeeJunFan: thank you!
<wk2001> oh another question - how can i rename quickly many files from "IMxxx.a" to "IMxxx"?
<wk2001> something with regular expressions..
<chx> KubuntuDapperFlight4 not yet?
<stupendo44> mnoir: I did, but there's no error. I echoed $tmp and it's being created fine
<stupendo44> mnoir: I got it to finish, but I'm not sure that everything is accurate. I think I'll contact the author and see if this is a bug
<mnoir> good idea
<mnoir> ask him for me too  :)
<stupendo44> I took the -v switch out of the grep line. This makes it completely oposite
<stupendo44> *opposite
<mnoir> yep
<stupendo44> as you know, the v switch makes it search for lines not containing the specified string. It then passes this to TMP, and the next line checks for the contents. What does 'if [ $? -ne 2 ] ; then' mean?
<mnoir> $? is the rtn code from the prev line
<stupendo44> apparently, since there's nothing to copy to $TMP, it crashes on the grep line
<stupendo44> it doesn't get to the if statement
<mnoir> you have made multiple attempts to remove fs right?
<stupendo44> yes
<stupendo44> mnoir: it's possible that one of the first times, it started to clear that file and then crashed at a later spot
<mnoir> i was taking a long time typing that
<mnoir> same thing
<stupendo44> then the file would only have the one line the rest of the time. But the uninstall script shouldn't crash because of that
<stupendo44> it should check for that
<mnoir> crazy idea - reinstall then try removing??
<stupendo44> so I should probably contact the author
<stupendo44> might as well
<mnoir> contact author anyway
<stupendo44> I like being crazy
<mnoir> the remove should remove a damaged pks as well
<stupendo44> I'll investigate things along the way, too
<mnoir> bullet-proofitty demands it
<mnoir> uuh - bullet proofness
<stupendo44> mnoir: obviously it changed my script back
<stupendo44> here goes removal
<mnoir> tattattattattattatta (drum roll)
<stupendo44> same error same problem. the file /etc/dhclient-exit-hooks is what it's looking at, and the contents didn't change any time
<mnoir> contact author or maintainer
<mnoir> try the google thing
<mnoir> it may be reported already
<stupendo44> mnoir: if it wasn't crashing, it would take care of itself
<stupendo44> if [ $? -ne 2 ] ; then
<stupendo44> 	      mv $TMP /etc/dhclient-exit-hooks
<stupendo44> 	    else
<stupendo44> 	      rm $TMP
<stupendo44> 	    fi
<stupendo44> so it would remove the file if it didn't have anything other than the one line. But the grep line crashes, so it never gets to that point
<stupendo44> checking another thing
<mnoir> if ya want fun, change the mv to a rm $TMP
<mnoir> :)
<stupendo44> I'm going to manually rename the /etc/dhclient-blahblah file and see if a reinstall and uninstall works
<mnoir> goforit
<hupp3l> how can I make a script that will automatically up my eth1 at startup
<hupp3l> ?
<stupendo44> hupp3l: ifup eth1
<stupendo44> lol
<hupp3l> :-/
<stupendo44> Kubuntu?
<hupp3l> I have to manually add my router to the route
<hupp3l> yes kubuntu
<hupp3l> i have a broadcom(:() wlan
<stupendo44> you know what commands need to be run?
<hupp3l> yes
<stupendo44> put them line by line in a file
<stupendo44> and save it
<hupp3l> ok i did that
<hupp3l> does it need an extension?
<stupendo44> I haven't done it, so I'm not 100% sure on the specifics, but the file needs to go in ~/.kde/Autostart
<stupendo44> hupp3l: doesn't matter
<stupendo44> hupp3l: it may need executable attribute
<stupendo44> hupp3l: I think that will do it. Best way is to just try and see
<stupendo44> or you can look up .kde/Autostart on google
<hupp3l> ok
<hupp3l> thank you stupendo44
<stupendo44> hupp3l: np
<wk2001> shit i've a problem with my filenames... there is a character on the end which i don't know
<wk2001> a special character... someone an idea how to find it out what it is?
<mnoir> try ls > a file
<mnoir> and edit the file
<wk2001> ah ok thx
<wk2001> @ mnoir
<mnoir> np
<mnoir> :)
<wk2001> and do u know how to remove the ending of many files with regular expressions e.g.?
<mnoir> same ending?
<mnoir> and you want it to be a different ending?
<wk2001> no ending
<wk2001> my ending is for example abc.x
<wk2001> and i want abc
<wk2001> (with many files) ;)
<mnoir> i have not done a lot of regex recently so i am very slow - you might want to ask in #regex
<mnoir> i am thinking about it now
<wk2001> ok i have the solution :)
<mnoir> please tell me
<wk2001> rename 's/\.a$//' *.a
<wk2001> when the extension is .a
<mnoir> ah - i see
<mnoir> very nice
<wk2001> google helped me :P
<mnoir> btw this is in the rename manpage  :)
<wk2001> ik :)
<mnoir> type man rename - they use .bak in example
<mnoir> :)
<mnoir> google is our friend
<mnoir> man is too :)
<wk2001> first i searched at google, there was something with "rename"... then i looked at the man-pages :)
<wk2001> but thx for help
<mnoir> np
<mnoir> this uses perl style expr
<mnoir> a little different from other regex
<mnoir> but all are same concept  :)
<mnoir> my solution would have used mv instead :)
<wk2001> but then u had to use a loop, or not?
<mnoir> yes
<mnoir> but your solution is actually perl so you will have to run perl to use it
<mnoir> is simple to do at commmandline by typing 'perl'
<ryanakca> geee... this upgrade is taking forever
<mnoir> ryan: it is over 1300 effing pkgs...
<ryanakca> still nothing wrong with it... yet... *keeps fingers crossed*
<stupendo44> hupp3l: I just realized, you may need         #!/bin/bash            to be the first line of your file
<mnoir> some very effing
<ryanakca> close to 1400 :P
<ryanakca> I think I'll be here till dawn
<mnoir> I rest my case
<ryanakca> lol
<mnoir> sol
<mnoir> (sleeping out loud while yer lolling
<ryanakca> exactly 1398 packages
<ryanakca> yes... I just hope dad doesnt ship me off to bed before its done
<GullyFoyle> amarok gives me an error that it can't play mp3s! what the ...
<stupendo44> mnoir: hey, I was reading on a forum about a guy with the same problem, and his file has another line in it before the place that fails: if grep "sh /etc/init.d/firestarter start" /etc/dhclient-exit-hooks >/dev/null; then
<stupendo44> that looks like the fix to me
<mnoir> good - forums are good for something....
<stupendo44> the guy that was helping the guy with the problem had the newer version. So it's possible that my version is just old
<mnoir> at least somebody else reports the problem
<mnoir> so much for testing uninstalls
<mnoir> a guess they never dreamed someone would ever want to uninstall it
<mnoir> maybe - ubuntu is not bleeding edge, for usually good reasons
<stupendo44> mnoir: but it looks like I have the newest version according to their website
<stupendo44> lol
<mnoir> hmm - so much for that theory
<mnoir> time to get ready for tomorrow - it may be here soon - l8r
<ryanakca> d'arvit! I'm getting errors now :/
<ryanakca> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome
<ryanakca> debconf: (Unable to load Gnome -- is libgnome2-perl installed?)
<ryanakca> debconf:falling back to frontend: Dialog
<ryanakca> and it repeats that error 5 times in the synaptic installation window's terminal
<ryanakca> any ideas???
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: well, isgn libgnome2-perl installed?
<luisito> hello, I have some questions: If I have 2 Hardisks, one of them have windows and it is hda1, and the other have ubuntu and it is hdb1 with hdb2 and hdb5 for swap, and 2 optical drives, hdc and hdd...
<luisito> and I change the ubuntu disk to the position of one of the optical drives, I should update the fstab right?
<ryanakca> who's my clone?
<ryanakca> grrr..
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: you have a nasty clone?
<ClayG> ryanakca, that sounds like an F/O error to me
<ClayG> have you checked into that?
<Hobbsee> !ghost
<ubotu> somebody said ghost was type /msg nickserv GHOST <name> <password>
<ryanakca> yes, I know
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ^
* mode/#kubuntu [+o ryanakca]  by ChanServ
<ryanakca> I dont have ryanakca_ registered
* ClayG registers quickly
<Hobbsee> er....you have ops?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o damnhil]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> oh crud!
<ryanakca> so I cant ghost it... I'll check if theres any freenode staff around
<Snake__> Apparently
<Snake__> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ClayG> hhahaa always
<GullyFoyle> amarok wouldn't play mp3s so i apt-get installed amarok-xine. now it gives me an error when i try to start amarok
* mode/#kubuntu [-o damnhil]  by Hobbsee
<ClayG> you'll have more of a hard time finding someone that isn't an op
* mode/#kubuntu [-o ryanakca]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> rofl!
<Snake__> Whats goin on?
<Hobbsee> seems that whoever i have selected, my op command ops...
* ryanakca_ was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (So long, and thanks for all the fish!  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: how's that?
<ryanakca> good
<ryanakca> ty
<Steil> Is the amarok 1.4 beta provided in the packages compiled with the ipod plugin? I can't seem to get it to work.
<Hobbsee> :) no problems
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i tht someone had stolen your nick, lol. giving ops to other ppl, lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: well, the alias works in that it op's the current nick...
<Hobbsee> and i had ryanakca selected, so it op'd him instead of me
<Hobbsee> ll
<Hobbsee> *lol
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: hmm, okay. i don't know much about the gui irc clients, lol
<ryanakca> oh! I was opped! (even if by mistake)... I feel special
<Steil> Snake__: I hear you've had a similar problem to me, would you mind helping to point me in the right direction?
<Snake__> Steil: whats the issue?
<Steil> amarok 1.4 beta1 isn't playing nice with my ipod
<ClayG> hmmmm
<Snake__> Ah, whoever told you that is mis-informed, I dont have a ipod :)
<ClayG> i've seen that, i told him you've had that same problem and fixed it for someone
<GullyFoyle> Snake__: did you have aprob when you installed amarok-xine? i cant get amarok to play mp3s. it won't start.
<ClayG> Didn you have an F/O error man?
<ClayG> or help someone with it recently
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ryanakca> F/O error?
<ClayG> Yeah
<Snake__> GullyFoyle: do you have amarok-xine and gstreamer-mad0.8 or whatever?
* Hobbsee replaces the wiki page
<ClayG> at least that's what it sounds like to me
<Snake__> I forget the other package
<ClayG> ahhhh yeah
<ClayG> yup, amarak, ipods defintly an F/O Error
<GullyFoyle> Snake__: I HAVE AMAROK-XINE BUT NOT THE OTHER ONE
<ClayG> or F/O Fault, whichever
<GullyFoyle> oop sry caps
<Snake__> GullyFoyle: gotta get gstreamer0.8-mad
<Snake__> GullyFoyle: then make sure you have xine set as your engine in your amarok options
<ClayG> come on, dude dont beat arond the bush
<ClayG> help the guy out
<GullyFoyle> installing gstremaer0.8-mad right now
<Snake__> Okie dokie
<GullyFoyle> still get error can't find any sound engine plugins
<Snake__> GullyFoyle: go to the options of amarok, see what it says there
<Snake__> GullyFoyle: settings, configure amarok, engine
<ryanakca> I keep getting an error in synaptic: debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome         debconf: (Unable to load Gnome -- is libgnome2-perl installed?)          debconf: falling back to frontend: Dialog
<GullyFoyle> Snake__: i can't go to options because it won't start
<ClayG> yup, the tell tale signs
<ryanakca> its kinda hard to check if its installed when I run apt-get dist-upgrade
<Snake__> GullyFoyle: Amarok wont even start up!?
<ClayG> you may just need use play
<GullyFoyle> Snake__: nope
<Snake__> GullyFoyle: ..man thats weird...and beyond my scope :-/
<Snake__> Im sorry :(
<ryanakca> any idea?
<GullyFoyle> Snake__: mebbe i'll uninstall and reinstall?
<Snake__> GullyFoyle: you could try that if you want, dunno if it will help tjo
<ClayG> You have to replace the operator
<ClayG> and you'll find if you do that it makes it difficult to use the computer
<Snake__> ClayG: stop spammin man
<ubuntu> the new breezy liveCD rulez!
<GullyFoyle> oh well xmms still works
<Snake__> GullyFoyle: thats unfornate....amarok is a great player
<hupp3l> it does?
<ubuntu> i love roK!
* Snake__ is lovin his new in flames CD
<ubuntu> at the WOA this year?
<hupp3l> i like the flying dapper flight 3 or whatever you call it
<ubuntu> Wacken Open Air ?
<ryanakca> anybody?
<ubuntu> flight 4 is our long ago
<ubuntu> out
<Snake__> Flight 4 was just released a few days ago..
<hupp3l> what makes it better?
<ubuntu> yeah thats for a long time :-P
<hupp3l> how can i update?
<Snake__> hupp3l: its not better, its still in development
<Snake__> Crashes,bugs, fun stuff
<ubuntu> wait till april, hupp3l
<hupp3l> ok
<hupp3l> then I will wait
<Snake__> hupp3l: it will be formally released in april
<hupp3l> what improvements will it have?
<Snake__> A ton
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Hang on hupp3l ill find the list
<ubuntu> however - ill have to go to bed, its half past two in the morning here in germany
<hupp3l> the only real reason I have flight 3 now is because of the broadcom driver
<hupp3l> cya
<ubuntu> gn8 ;)
<Snake__> hupp3l: heres a list of whats improved in flight 4
<Snake__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight4
<hupp3l> thanx Snake__
<StringBlade> a little help with Kubuntu and Alsa?
<Snake__> man lotta sound issues tonight
<StringBlade> here's the short version
<StringBlade> sound was working fine
<StringBlade> get a new set of speakers (5.1)
<StringBlade> fiddle with a bunch of crap to hear anything out of the rear/center speakers
<StringBlade> figure out the speakers are busted
<StringBlade> return them and set up my old speakers
<Snake__> :-/
<StringBlade> now no sound at all
<StringBlade> :/
<Snake__> StringBlade: did you reset all your settings back to stereo?
<StringBlade> I'd be happy to "reset" Kubuntu to whatever it detected the first time
<StringBlade> I thought so
<Snake__> Hmm...not really sure
<Snake__> im not a sound guy
<StringBlade> give me some files I should check - I'm dizzy with file names
<StringBlade>  /etc/asound.conf
<StringBlade>  .asoundrc
<StringBlade>  /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<StringBlade>  /etc/modutil/alsa-base
<StringBlade> I have no idea what's actually being used
<StringBlade> but it seems to be back to simple stereo sound
<StringBlade> the strangest part is if I really crank up the stereo (to almost as loud as it can go), then I can hear a garbled version of my music
<StringBlade> I know I have the right jacks plugged in
<StringBlade> the guys in the /alsa channel are dead or asleep or something
<Snake__> Thats weird man...I wish I could help :-/
<crimsun> what's the issue?
<StringBlade> eh, I thought maybe someone here had a similar experience - maybe it was Kubuntu related
<StringBlade> no sound
<StringBlade> after trying to get 5.1 working (from 2.0)
<StringBlade> then switching back to stereo
<crimsun> so stereo worked fine?
<StringBlade> it *used* to
<StringBlade> now I can't get peep
<crimsun> please tell me you didn't edit /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<Snake__> Ashex: you get that F/O figured out?
<StringBlade> aplay /usr/share/sound/pop.wav plays without error, but no sound is produced
<StringBlade> crimsun: if I did, I turned it back - just a one line edit
<Ashex> yup, I hopped into Grub editor and reset the locations
<Ashex> I'm trying to figure out how to update the ati drivers now
<StringBlade> no
<Ashex> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<StringBlade> I didn't touch alsa.conf
<crimsun> StringBlade: pastebin amixer output
<isodude> that guide in ubuntuforums crashes if you have the wrong kernel I think
<isodude> :)
<isodude> that atiinstall guide*
<StringBlade> pastebin's not accessible to me right now
<crimsun> StringBlade: there are lots of different pastebins. Use one; pass me the URL.
<StringBlade> http://pastebin.ca/42516
<StringBlade> the EMU10K1 sections are new to me
<StringBlade> my asound.conf prior to me renaming it to asound.conf.old so it wouldn't be used: http://pastebin.ca/42518
<StringBlade> I have two audio cards - SBLive PCI card and an onboard VIA8237 (ABIT KV8-Max3 NForce chipset)
<StringBlade> I want to use the SBLive (as that's what I was using before)
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/modules
<StringBlade> I only tried to play with the VIA8237 because it has 5.1
<StringBlade> 0 snd_emu10k1
<StringBlade> 1 snd_via82xx
<crimsun> unmute 'Surround', and turn up 'Surround', 'Center' and 'LFE'
<Nomad411> !ubuntu
<ubotu> [ubuntu]  an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<crimsun> next, unmute 'Wave', 'Wave Center', 'Wave LFE', and 'Wave Surround', and make sure their levels are up
<Brydenn> ok so really fast... where the hell is the CD-ROM mounted at?
<Brydenn> i need the directory
<crimsun> finally, unmute 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<crimsun> for surround, you probably want to unmute 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo', too
<StringBlade> I don't really have surround
<StringBlade> only stereo
<StringBlade> and notta
<Ashex> where can I download Kubuntu files manually?
<StringBlade> no sound
<StringBlade> aplay plays, but nothing comes out
<StringBlade> and the volume is far from down
<Brydenn> ashex... do you mean debian packages?
<crimsun> StringBlade: did you unmute _all_ the elements I said _and_ turn them all up?
<Ashex> Brydenn: I need to grab a few ati files off the apt-get, so I guess?
<Brydenn> oh well hmm do you know what the name of the files are?
<StringBlade> crimsun: yes - only a couple were "mute-able" in the first place
<Brydenn> just try "sudo apt-get install <name>"
<Brydenn> do that in the Konsole
<Ashex> Heh
<Ashex> I'm not quite there yet
<crimsun> StringBlade: are you speakers actually plugged into the live's output?
<Brydenn> :) ok
<crimsun> your^
<StringBlade> yes
<Cainus> anyone know if I can configure samba to give me write access like the user I'm logged in as?  I'd hate to have to chmod 777 my home dir :\
<Ashex> Kubuntu doesn't like my video card, so I'm using rescue mode to update the ati drivers
<crimsun> StringBlade: use speaker-test to verify
<Brydenn> hehe
<Ashex> but I need to download a couple manually from the server
<StringBlade> as I mentioned, if I really crank the sound to max on the stereo, then I hear a garbled version of my sound
<mja> hello -- is there a way to select either KDE or GDM from the login screen?
<Brydenn> what ati card is it ahsex?
<Ashex> radeon xpress 200m
<Brydenn> see you should just get an nVidia card hehe
<Ashex> I would
<Brydenn> its better than ATI anyway ;)
<Brydenn> lol
<Nomad411> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop is, like, totally, a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<Ashex> but it's a laptop :P
<Brydenn> auh, i see
* Brydenn understands now
<mja> Nomad411: thanks
<Nomad411> mja: ?
<crimsun> StringBlade: sigh. Are you using digital out or analog speakers connected directly into your sb live?
<Ashex> I need to double check that some files are installs
<Ashex> but I'm not 100% of the architecture I want
<StringBlade> crimsun: analog out to receiver (CD-in) receiver to speakers (and tuner works just fine so the speakers are hooked up)
<Ashex> I installed the 64-bit, so which one it is will be rather annoying if I'm just guessing with apt-get
<StringBlade> crimsun: I've plugged the jack in every port on the card and run aplay and speaker-test
<StringBlade> any idea on how I can "reset" Kubuntu to defaults?
<StringBlade> those worked
<StringBlade> when it auto-detected stuff
<Nomad411> I want to install ubuntu-desktop to give it a spin, but it looks liek OpenOffoce will be installed again.  I sthat normal?
<Brydenn> Ashex: check your PM
<Brydenn> i think i found your answer
<Nomad411> nvm, I read wrong :(
<crimsun> sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1 && sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
<StringBlade> crimsun: interesting....I just plugged the jack into the rear/surround on the card and ran speaker test and now I hear static in the left speaker only
<StringBlade> crimsun: sound is coming from Wave Surround only
<crimsun> StringBlade: can you hear sound at all, though?
<StringBlade> yes
<StringBlade> left speaker only when plugged into the surround jack of the card
<StringBlade> not the front output jack
<crimsun> please backup then remove all traces of ~/.asoundrc* and /etc/asound.conf*
<StringBlade> done
<StringBlade> restarted ALSA to no effect
<crimsun> you wouldn't need to restart ALSA
<crimsun> pastebin lspci -v && lspci -nv
<StringBlade> I just wanted to be sure
<StringBlade> http://pastebin.ca/42528
<johnflux> hmm
<johnflux> http://dot.kde.org/1140466742/
<johnflux> this guy is the coder that I wish I was
<johnflux> author of valgrind, bzip2 and worked on a haskell compilier
<LeeJunFan> I wish I was the coder I used to be.
<johnflux> hmm i know the feeling
<LeeJunFan> Coding has been my passion for life, but necessity has instead turned me into a network guy. :(
<crimsun> don't wish to be someone else. Be yourself and do great things.
<johnflux> LeeJunFan: so?  code for fun :)
<johnflux> LeeJunFan: I've been working on ksysguard recently for kde4
<johnflux> it's going to kick ass ;)
<LeeJunFan> johnflux: I don't have much funtime. My funtime is consumed by 3 kids these days.
<LeeJunFan> Different kind of fun.
<johnflux> use ksysguard and SIGKILL the children
<LeeJunFan> Wouldn't trade it.
<Steil> Is anyone else having a problem with Amarok 1.4 beta1, and ipods? My shuffle just shows up as a generic vfat device and theres no option to use the apple ipod plugin
<crimsun> computers can never replace humans.
<LeeJunFan> johnflux: SIGSTOP would be nice, then I could just SIGCONT them when it's convenient. :)
<StringBlade> crimsun: did you need me to run lspci -v as root?
<crimsun> StringBlade: no
<johnflux> LeeJunFan: SIGABORT
<LeeJunFan> johnflux: too late for that.
<johnflux> ;)
<johnflux> my gf wants 3 kids
<johnflux> i'm gonna have to tread carefully :/
<johnflux> ;)
<StringBlade> it wouldn't matter that I have AMD64 machine to ALSA right?  After all, it was working before
<LeeJunFan> johnflux: it's cool if you can make a career out of what you want to do, but your extra time will be spent watching Jurrasic park 400 times, Treasure Planet 100 times, etc...
<crimsun> StringBlade: not really.
<LeeJunFan> At least Jurrasic park never gets too boring.
<crimsun> StringBlade: reproduce the symptoms with a Kubuntu Dapper Flight 4 live cd, please
<crimsun> except for that "I know this, this is UNIX!" bit
<StringBlade> crimsun: ha
<LeeJunFan> can dapper print yet with kde?
<StringBlade> crimsun: I'm sure a Live CD will work - it has in the past
<StringBlade> you just want to see the config?
<crimsun> that's just a shade beyond my willing suspension of disbelief, regardless of how much I tolerate in movies
<StringBlade> can't I use the Breezy Live CD (as I already have it burned)
<LeeJunFan> crimsun: yeah, I couldn't have told that from that 3d gui they had there and I DO know unix.
<StringBlade> I recall reading that that 3D GUI was a real file system navigator program
<StringBlade> something by SGI
<crimsun> StringBlade: I need you to restore a _pristine_ sound config, not one you've already modified
<StringBlade> but hardly standard UNIX
<Hentai^XP> StringBlade there is such a thing
<StringBlade> crimsun: all I'm saying is that I'm not likely to be able to reproduce the problem on a live CD
<Hentai^XP> I'm not sure if its exactly by SGI or company that made programs for IRIC
<Hentai^XP> IRIX
<crimsun> StringBlade: and I'm not likely to be able to decode the problem matrix of all modifications you've made
<StringBlade> Hentai^XP: the software is called File System Navigator and it runs on a SGI Indigo
<StringBlade> crimsun: before I started down the whole 5.1 path - I had no .asoundrc, no /etc/asound.conf, and only alsa-base in /etc/modutils/
<StringBlade> I've commented out or removed all the lines I've added to the existing files
<StringBlade> and removed the asound.conf and .asoundrc files
<Hentai^XP> SGI indigo runs IRIX for its OS
<StringBlade> right, but FSN is the program running on it in the movie
<LeeJunFan> they should have used SCO it would have gone well with being Jurrasic.
<crimsun> StringBlade: have you rebooted since making the last changes?
<StringBlade> crimsun: no.
<cyblivious> opinions: must have linux apps??
<LeeJunFan> cyblivious: depends on what you must do...
<StringBlade> crimsun: is there anyway to restart a subsystem?  I'm working on the computer I'm troubleshooting and would rather not reboot if I could simply restart a service or three
<cyblivious> what apps can't you leave without?
<LeeJunFan> cyblivious: for me: traceroute, nmap, whois, gcc :)
<crimsun> StringBlade: unload all the modules, then modprobe the main drivers.
<StringBlade> locate is good -- but more of a tool than an app
<crimsun> grep and awk are two that come to mind immediately.
<LeeJunFan> cyblivious: gimp, firefox, kino, kmymoney, klibidio
<crimsun> (and yes, I consider them apps)
<LeeJunFan> cyblivious: most of what I use daily is standard install stuff, konversation, kopete, openoffice, kontact, knotes.
<StringBlade> gaim, amarok/xmms, thunderbird
* LeeJunFan doesn't like gaim.
<cyblivious> what's klibidio?
<StringBlade> (gaim only if you use IM beyond IRC)
<LeeJunFan> cyblivious: a newsgroup downloader.
<cyblivious> me too :)
<cyblivious> ok
<StringBlade> s/gaim/imclient/
<cyblivious> anybody knows of an RSS reader with newpaper view/layout?
<cyblivious> anybody knows of an RSS reader with newspaper view/layout?
<cyblivious> ?
<Snake__> cyblivious: like....thunderbird?
<cyblivious> i don't think it has a newspaper layout/view
<cyblivious> does it?
<Hobbsee> cyberserver: or akregator
<httpdss> does anyone know how to change the bitrate of an ogg vorbis ??? (from 192 to 128)
<crimsun> err...
<crimsun> you can "transcode" using oggenc
<crimsun> -q4 iirc
<StringBlade> httpdss: if that doesn't work, you can use oggdec to decode to WAV and oggenc to re-encode it given a maximum bitrate
<StringBlade> httpdss: man oggenc
<StringBlade> look at the examples
<httpdss> StringBlade: thx ... im trying to see if i can pipe it ..
<StringBlade> Writing WAV format to stdout is a bad idea.  WAV  requires  a  seekable
<StringBlade>        medium  for  the  header  to be rewritten after all the data is written
<StringBlade>        out; stdout is not seekable.
<StringBlade> but you can do it
<httpdss> :( doing it the long way then
<StringBlade> oggdec - < my192.ogg | oggenc -M 128 - > my128.ogg
<StringBlade> that might work
<StringBlade> then again, it might now
<StringBlade> not*
<johnflux> you can use raw ;)
<Pingjockey> evening folks, anyone here runnnig dapper with the nvidia-glx driver?
<Pingjockey> hello?
<StringBlade> sorry, Breezy here
<Pingjockey> hmm. ok
<Pingjockey> I could not get breezy to install
<Pingjockey> dapper installed fine though.. go figure
<StringBlade> what's the problem with the glx driver?
<StringBlade> can't get it to work at all?
<Pingjockey> the install script keeps complaining that it can't find the xorg.conf file.. I know its there though
<StringBlade> and you're running as root or using 'sudo'?
<Pingjockey> sudo
<Pingjockey> does not make any sense unless its xorg 7.0 thats borking things up
<StringBlade> maybe
<StringBlade> I'm running 6.8.2
<StringBlade> and have no problems
<StringBlade> NVidia GeForce FX 5500
<Pingjockey> breezy will not install on a nforce 4 amd athlon 64 mobo in 64bit mode
<Pingjockey> atleast for me anyway
<mendi> ll
<StringBlade> wonder what it is about the nforce 4 chipset -- cause I have a VIA chipset with an Athlon 64 in 64bit mode running just fine
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<zozvozozo> hello
<Hobbsee> hi zozvozozo
<zozvozozo> need to know where i might find *good ol'* glibc 2.3.x ...
<zozvozozo> i look to compile a HL2 app and Ubuntu seems to have this libc6 business. i just cannot catch a break. ahahha
<Hobbsee> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=glibc&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Hobbsee> zozvozozo: presumably none of them are it?
<zozvozozo> i have the universe repositories enabled in adept. no luck. why can't they just have good old glibc...
<zozvozozo> checking. thnx
<Hobbsee> libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 maybe, i'm not sure
<crimsun> good ol' glibc 2.3.x?
<crimsun> Are you serious?
<crimsun> You do realise that Ubuntu ships 2.3.x, correct?
<zozvozozo> it's so sad. i've been so exhausted trying to upgrade this machine only to run into this new wall with Ubuntu...
<zozvozozo> sorry, i am checking, no glibc here... i have installed from CD downloaded from the site.
<crimsun> I'm absolutely positive you have libc6 2.3.5 installed
<crimsun> if you didn't, your system wouldn't even function
<zozvozozo> glibc in konsole... command not found. locate glibc, not here. oh, i'm running Kubuntu. no difference?
<crimsun> we call it libc6, not glibc
<zozvozozo> ok
<crimsun> if you're trying to compile something, install build-essential
<zozvozozo> k... thnx crimsun
<zozvozozo> dumb question: glibc nor libc6 are executable like, for instance, GCC? glibc/libc6 are only libraries?
<EightiesK> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<crimsun> zozvozozo: certain components are executable
<crimsun> zozvozozo: but yes, on the whole they're libraries.
<zozvozozo> ok, just wanting to type something in konsole to see for sure what version i have whether libc6 or glibc...
<crimsun> dpkg -l libc6|grep ^ii
<zozvozozo> thx
<raka> hi guys, i've been wondering, how god is ubuntu (or kubuntu) to run as a server?
<raka> hi guys, i've been wondering, how good is ubuntu (or kubuntu) to run as a server?
<raka> anyone?
<chadwick|359> raka: It's okay, but i prefer debian sid
<chadwick|359> Can anybody help me get ekiga interface with windows/msn messenger?
<raka> sid? are there any specific reason, chad?
<chadwick|359> Yeah, the packages are constantly updated, but not to the point where they are unstable. Usually Sid packages are developer stable, just without debian official patches applied
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<raka> i see... how bout sarge?
<raka> is it as good as sid?
<chadwick|359> well, some would say yes, just because it is branded as the stable release, but i have almost never had any stability problems with sid, and you get more up to date packages
<Brydenn> ok someone help me with wine
<Brydenn> i was playing around with winecfg
<Brydenn> and now i dont have a c drive anymore lol
<Brydenn> how do i fix it?
<Crowbar> Do i have to add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/ breezy main to get the update?
<Hobbsee> Crowbar: to kde 3.5.1?  yes
<Brydenn> there you are Hobbsee
<Brydenn> i need help with wine
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Brydenn> i somehow got rid of my c drive in winecfg
<Hobbsee> dont know exactly how much help i'll be, but ok
<Brydenn> and it says i need to re-add it
<Hobbsee> do you have winetools on there?  or some form of GUI to add it again?
<Brydenn> i dont think i have winetools
<Brydenn> should i apt-get it
<Hobbsee> no, there's already a GUI tool there
<Brydenn> then?
* Hobbsee tries to remember what it's called
<Hobbsee> then there's an option for create c drive
<Hobbsee> otherwise sudo apt-get remove --purge wine && sudo apt-get install wine, but that's kinda long
<Brydenn> 'eh ill just reinstall haha
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Brydenn> hopefully that'll fix it :)
<Hobbsee> hopefully it'll delete all of the config files with the --purge
<Brydenn> can i put that whole command in Konsole?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Brydenn> sweet
<Hobbsee> the double & just means do command 1 and command 2 and command 3 and command ten billion
<Brydenn> i see
<Brydenn> good to know :)
<Hobbsee> if you run command 1 && command 2 && command 3 && command 10 billion
<Hobbsee> very :P
<Brydenn> this is frustrating
<Brydenn> i'm trying to figure out how to run Exact Audio Copy in WINE
<Brydenn> and its pissin me off
<Brydenn> it works... kind of
<Brydenn> like i can install it and run it
<Brydenn> i'm having trouble getting it to READ my CDs
<Brydenn> it wont load them in the program
<Brydenn> i've read bits in forums about how you have to point it to the mouted CD, etc
<Brydenn> but i havent had any luck yet :(
<Hobbsee> :(
* Hobbsee is no expert on wine
<Brydenn> :(
<crimsun> (1) you don't mount an audio cd. (2) why not use k3b?
<Brydenn> cuz EAC is better
<Brydenn> there isnt a program that beats it
<Brydenn> everything i've read says linux has NOTHING thats as good as EAC
<Brydenn> hell even other windows apps arent as good as EAC from what i've read
<robotgeek> Brydenn: hmm, what is this EAC that you talk of :)
<crimsun> I'm not concerned with what might not work. I'm concerned with what works.
<Brydenn> robotgeek:  http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/
<crimsun> in Ubuntu, you can use Sound Juicer
<crimsun> if you prefer the cli, you can use cdparanoia directly
<robotgeek> Brydenn: hmm, i've always been satified with the ubuntu tools, really
<Brydenn> am i really the only one that knows about EAC here?
<Chousuke> Yes.
<Brydenn> its the most accurate ripper
<Crowbar> package avahi-daemon gives: /var/lib/dpkg/info/avahi-daemon.postinst: line 29: dbus-send: command not found when i upgraded to 3.5.1.  Any suggestions?
<Brydenn> everyone at hydrogenaudio.org said it rocks
<Chousuke> Try k3b
<Chousuke> I'm betting its just as able as  EAC.
<Brydenn> i'm sure its just as "able"
<Brydenn> but eac double checks its rips
<Chousuke> right :P
<Brydenn> its slower but its better quality
<Chousuke> most audio rippers today check their rips
<Chousuke> because of copy protection trying to prevent you from ripping the music.
<robotgeek> Brydenn: plus, linux doesn't have that problem of "un-rippable" cd's, i think
<Chousuke> I don't know how the ripping program would affect audio quality, except if the encoder sucks or if it doesn't check for errors caused by copy protection
<Brydenn> <sigh> ... just read about EAC on the site i listed above hehe
<Brydenn> you'll understand what i mean :)
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ubuntu> I NEED HELPPP LOL
<EightiesK> lol
<EightiesK> I had fedoras grub installed
<EightiesK> and i erased fedora now i can't get anything to load....
<Hobbsee> EightiesK: use the first section of http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Hobbsee> no, not that...
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Hobbsee> that!
<EightiesK> its not working...
<EightiesK> well the super grub disk don't
<Hobbsee> use the method from the install cd
<EightiesK> i don't understand it
<brydenn> ok Hobbsee
<brydenn> so it didnt work
<brydenn> my WINE is still F'd up
<brydenn> lol
<EightiesK> i'm in my second linux month
<EightiesK> i'm like looooooost
<Hobbsee> EightiesK: do you see this bit?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-32d586a32fe70f9e1accb80d55cf3d3f0600175a  That's the bit you want to follow
<EightiesK> i dunno my partitions numbers and such though...
<brydenn> so EightiesK ...
<brydenn> you on a wireless router?
<EightiesK> no
<brydenn> really?
<brydenn> no wireless
<EightiesK> nope
<[Vampis] > morning
<bert_> I used Adept to get down a new kernel, I didn't write down the version number, is the kernel installed automaticall? or do I have to do something?
<bert_> What's the latest kernel version?
<viviersf> 2.6.15
<bert_> My version shows 2.6.12_10_386
<viviersf> yes
<viviersf> cos you have breezy installed
<bert_> Where would Adept put the kernel on the hard drive?
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> what you meen ? and why you wanna know ?
<httpdss> viviersf: you can get the 2.6.15 source at kernel.org
<bert_> To see if the one downloaded is any newer than the one I had before. I wonder which version was installed from the Kubuntu 5.10 cd
<viviersf> httpdss, yes but its not maintained by ubuntu, if you use that, you will prolly break your system
<bert_> Is 2.6.12_10_386 the latest for Brezzy?
<httpdss> yes ..
<bert_> Would Adept have installed the updated kernel automatically? If so then the old one must have been 2.6.12_9
<httpdss> viviersf: you still have the linux-image option on grub if you get your sistem unstable ..
<viviersf> okay httpdss
<viviersf> httpdss, then pull the deb source for the dapper kernel rather
<viviersf> thats a patched 2.6.15 kernel
<httpdss> viviersf: 2.6.15 doesnt use hotplug ...
<bert_> But when I boot the computer, it doesn't come up with a menu and give me a choice of kernels, it just boots straight into Breezy
<httpdss> you can press escape
<bert_> I'll try that, Thanks
<viviersf> httpdss, then what you want
<viviersf> you want the latest kernel
<viviersf> but then you complain about hotplug
<viviersf> urg
<bert_> I'm going to reboot my computer, Bye
<httpdss> no, im happy with mine :P just telling the person that wanted to get the 2.6.15 to be carefull
<viviersf> kay
<viviersf> if you dont even know where to get kernel source
<viviersf> you rather shouldnt try to compile your own
<hatake_kakashi> eh, vanilla kernel is not for faint of heart, it takes a while to make it suit your computer, things are bound to break, etc
<hatake_kakashi> however, all is a fun experience for those daring to challenge themselves. I have done it many many times on another distro
<viviersf> yeah dude
<viviersf> but its not the best place to start learning about linux
<viviersf> its one of the more tricky things
<hatake_kakashi> depends, for an average joe? no.. but for someone who has already messed with OS apart from just Windows and BeOS then maybe. I'm talking ones like HP-UX, Solaris, *BSD and even Unix itself
<hatake_kakashi> Irix, etc
<httpdss> viviersf: i have mine patched with ck and working fine ...
<viviersf> hatake_kakashi + httpdss didnt mean you two man
<hatake_kakashi> httpdss: ahh that patch :) I kinda know the author behind it
<viviersf> it was directed at bert_
<hatake_kakashi> viviersf: heh, I was trying to promote those who have "nothing to do" on their boxen :)
<httpdss> ;)
<hatake_kakashi> In fact, I really wanted to compile my own kernel for this distro as well
<_evil_h_> noob question: what does compiling your kernel for a specific machine do?
<hatake_kakashi> _evil_h_: tailores slightly more to your arch build, etc and plus the code may get smaller. You can also specify what you want and what you don't want, etc
<_evil_h_> ok. makes sense. thanks
<hatake_kakashi> when I say the code, I mean the output code and only as in *maybe*
<hatake_kakashi> np
<hatake_kakashi> Gentoo likes to promote the idea of downloading sources and bulding it from there. Many thought there will be speed optimisations to be gained. However it was also said that there is very very minimal gain, you only gain in tree optimisations. Though, because you have set certain -CFLAGS, the output code may be either bigger or smaller. Depending on how you set it, generic x86 support or i386 support generally supports most CPU however the
<brosioz> why the fonts of all gtk application are more smaller than other in kde ? i've try to set all to 12 but doesn't works
<cyblivious> need your help guys, everytime i mount/access any ntfs partitions, the mouse mouse freezes every few seconds or becomes jerky. What could be the problem?
<Tonio_> lut
<whatever> I installed a program stellarium, with aptitude. Now how should i start it?
<whatever> using the command 'stellarium' doesn't works :(
<viviersf> from the kmenu ?
* Tonio_ generally doesn't answer to people wo don't even take the time to say "hi"
<whatever> I am not running  kicker
<whatever> Hi all!! I love LInux
<Tonio_> whatever: best is to know the kind of application
<Tonio_> is it a shell, gnome or kde one ?
<whatever> er  stellarium is a astronomy program
<Tonio_> .......
<Tonio_> is it qt or gtk based ?
<Tonio_> whatever: did you install stellarium-data with it ?
<whatever> No idea :(  i installed using 'aptitude install stellarium'
<whatever> yes!
<Tonio_> dapper or breezy ?
<whatever> breezy
<Tonio_> let me check
<Tonio_> i'm installing it
<whatever> So it should work with 'stellarium' command. and btw the message i get is "command not found"
<whatever> Thanks :)
<Tonio_> whatever: works perfectly for me :)
<Tonio_> very nice I must say
<Tonio_> do you get an error message while launching it ?
<whatever> Ok, mmmust something at my end. Message " command not found"
<whatever> *must
<Tonio_> I simply did that : sudo apt-get install stellarium stellarium-data
<Tonio_> then launched it using stellarium
<Tonio_> I assume you didn't install stellarium-data or something
<whatever> never mind, and thanks for your help! :)
<Tonio_> no pb
<Tonio_> ;)
<brosioz> where is amarok 1.4 ???
<brosioz> where i can download it ?
<whatever> Tonio_: It works now! I just tried 'aptitude install stellarium ' again and it worked!
<Tonio_> lol
<[Vampis] > Wich extension do u need to use GPG encryption in Kopete ?
<_alex> salve
<_alex> c' nessuno???
<_alex> it is an italian or english chat???
<_alex> is there anybody??
<_alex> hi
<squid0> hello
<_alex> e' una chat italiana??
<_alex> it is an italian or english chat??
<Evil_H> English
<_alex> ok...
<_alex> i'm looking for install ubuntu dekstop on an kubuntu installation
<_alex> i have activated the unuversarl repository
<_alex> now...just type apt-get installa ubuntu-desktop ???
<Evil_H> i think so but im not sure
<Evil_H> im still new to this so...
<Evil_H> !ubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<_alex> in italian we say...."we are on the same boat"
<Evil_H> lol yeah
<_alex> ok....i try out...an so....
<_alex> boho ?!?! tell mi good luck ;-)
<Evil_H> good luck
<Kelso_> hello, sorry for english, i've a problem with Adept. I have tried to install program Mutt (email client), but during the installation I stopped this process. and now, when I open Adept -> The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode. http://frk.sk/adept_problem.png
<Kelso_> can me anyone help please?
<Kelso_> can anyone help me ;] 
<_b> maybe it something about user rights for the program
<Maspi1> 1 question
<Maspi1> can i run windows in the same machine as kubuntu
<Kelso_> _b: hm, I'm logged as roor
<Kelso_> *root
<bimberi> Maspi1: you can dual boot ...
<bimberi> !dualboot
<ubotu> [dualboot]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Maspi1> ok
<Maspi1> thank you
<bimberi> Maspi1: yw :)
<Kelso_> hm, i can't open Adept... only read-only mod
<Kelso_> but I'am as root
<paines> hi
<paines> everytime i restart kde, the pager forgets it's settings. i have 2 rows, and after restart t shows just one big row. anyone know a fix ?
<GameCat> can anyone tell me how to get X set up after changing monitors?
<ryanakca> I'm going for the plunge after an upgrade
<ryanakca> *fingers crossed*
<^jude^> when booting to recovery mode my machine asks for root password - what do I give it (my password doesn't work)
<toni> It should work, at least in normal Breezy installation?
<^jude^> this is hoary :)
<toni> Can't say then :/
<^jude^> thnks anyway
<aitor> hi
<aitor> is the 2.6.15 kernel out for breezy?
<Acidic32> is it worth getting the 64bit edition or not?
<dipnlik_> hi all. is koffice lighter than OOo? i'm on a slow machine, OOo takes a long time to open...
<Acidic32> yes it is
<Acidic32> koffice is lighter
<dipnlik_> Acidic32: sudo apt-get install koffice and i'll be done, or do you recommend any other packages?
<toni> OpenOffice has scored quite poorly against MS Office when it comes to lightnes and speed
<toni> Uses quite much more memory and CPU to achieve the same as MS Office
<dipnlik_> toni: on windows at least, if you turn Java off and the taskbar icon on, it gets pretty fast
<toni> Yes, to me they both perform as good though
<beacher> hi to all ;)
<Acidic32> koffice is lighter
<toni> I'm used to use MS, but OpenOffice offers some good features that I like more
<Acidic32> is it worth getting the 64bit edition or not?
<beacher> someone knows where is irda.conf on kubuntu 5.10?
<beacher> i'm unable to send picture from my cell phone by ir
<dipnlik_> i don't really use office, don't like it. but sometimes people send me office files :S
<toni> dipnlik_: Do you know whether MS will include ODT (open document?) in their next release?
<dipnlik_> toni: no idea. but if this is some kind of universal specification for office files, i'm sure they won't :S
<toni> Exactly what you could expect from MS... :/
<dipnlik_> yeah yeah
<_user> what the monkeys is this?
<Acidic32> is it worth getting dapper drake
<Acidic32> flight 4 ?
<toni> I tried it
<toni> And found it too buggy
<toni> And lacking packages
<Acidic32> k
<Acidic32> the dvd is all packages right?
<toni> I used CD version, I didn't find DVD
<toni> KDevelop for instance isn't available in Dapper packages
<Acidic32> kl
<Nomad411> Good morning..  I'm looking for an adobe creator equivalent on linux.. I have about 20 PDFs I'd liek to put together into 1 document
<Nomad411> !pdf
<ubotu> Nomad411: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nomad411> !adobe
<ubotu> Nomad411: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Acidic32> mmm
<Acidic32> search sourceforge
<Nomad411> just found that openoffice might do it.. or kprint?
<Acidic32> try ;)
<Acidic32> i dont deal with PDF's
<Acidic32> i think there crap
<dipnlik_> is there an easy way to change file associations from OOo to KOffice?
<buz_> is it possible that dapper doesnt have xfs in kernel or initrd`?
<buz_> it cant mount my xfs /
<stoned> wtf is with my connection
<EightiesK> !grub dapper
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EightiesK
<EightiesK> !fat
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EightiesK
<EightiesK> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<buz> anyone using Exa around?
<robotgeek> buz: exa? what's that?
<buz> acceleration for  composite
<buz> it SHOULD enable ati radeon <9250 cards to use transparency
<buz> but my luck today is very limited
<viviersf> guys
<viviersf> does tvtime work ?
<buz> i had it running on a flight3 LIVE cd but not on my install today
<buz> i can get Exa to load but it doesnt seem to accelerate anything, really
<buz> somehow everything seems slow since upgrading to dapper
<buz> irgendwie ist hier was kaputt
<buz> oops wrong channel
<viviersf> dapper = alpha
<buz> yeah i know
<Paradox> how do I get into administrator mode?
<buz> but i didnt expect it to behave THAT slowly
<buz> i can see text being rendered during scrollling on a 3ghz machine
<Paradox> nm
<theD3viL> which version of kde is in ubuntu ?
<ccc_> i think breezy comes with 3.4.3, however 3.5.1 is in the repos
<visik7> 3.4.3
<visik7> 3.5.1 with external repo
<theD3viL> backports or ..
<visik7> or
<theD3viL> universe multivere ?
<visik7> no external
<theD3viL> oh..
<theD3viL> i get it
<theD3viL> i dont need it :P
<visik7> :)
<theD3viL> go to server install now..
<ccc_> theD3viL: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<theD3viL> tnx
<theD3viL> bye :)
<ccc_> bye :)
<theD3viL> ccc_: hm
<theD3viL> :)
<theD3viL> wait :P
<theD3viL> cool
<theD3viL> bye :P
<cl0ckwork> I've got Kubuntu installed but I'm having some problems ;x
<cl0ckwork> Adept either refuses to load or crashes
<jind> Does anybody know where to find packages for xorg 6.9/7?
<visik7> from dapper
<jind> Is it "safe"? I want to have composite for my graphic chip without risking an unstable system
<jind> And exa too
<visik7> no it's not safe
<visik7> btw composite is provided by your driver not from X
<visik7> which card do u have ?
<jind> Alright. Then I better wait until the next release. Thanks :-)
<jind> An integrated i855
<visik7> mmm
<visik7> and xorg 7 has composite in the driver of your card ?
<jind> I believe so. However I'm not sure
<jind> I know that dual screen works with the newer xorg
<jind> in 6.8.2 that doesn't work at all
<majelin> How do i tell how much hdd space is left in kubuntu
<mnoir> at the console prompt:  type df
<dipnlik_> majelin: df -h is better
<jind> And df -Th is even better
<dipnlik_> heh
<majelin> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<majelin> Got that after trying to install libstdc++5
<majelin> (for the new firefox)
<visik7> majelin: u have another program that is installing something
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: lsof| grep apt
<hatake_kakashi> or..
<hatake_kakashi> lsof| grep lock
<jetsaredim> where can I get thunderbird 1.5 and firefox 1.5?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell jetsaredim about firefox1.5
<hatake_kakashi> !thunderbird1.5
<ubotu> from memory, thunderbird1.5 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<hatake_kakashi> there you go jetsaredim all the things you need :)
<jetsaredim> graci
<jetsaredim> I looked at that firefox page before
<jetsaredim> there's no package for it?
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<majelin> hatake: those commands showed me some fancy text, how do i figure out what is "installing something"
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: ok, put it more simply, copy and paste that log onto pastebin's website or my pm
<majelin> oh
<majelin> gotcha, i'm completely new to this game, thanks for the help
<hatake_kakashi> jetsaredim: which part did you get stuck at?
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: np
<majelin> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/565030
<andreas_1> hi, any of you guys know any programs to screen-capture into video?
<andreas_1> possibly with support for recording sound
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: btw, lsof is one of the most nicest tools you can get, it lists open files as well as open ports, it may mean junk at first, but once you get used to it, it can form quite a powerful ally along with many many other tools
* hatake_kakashi goes and checks out the log
<majelin> ah cool
<jetsaredim> I find it hard to believe that no one has put packages of thunderbird 1.5 up in multiverse
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: ok, my bad.. try this.. sudo lsof| grep apt
<hatake_kakashi> I thought lock might have helped, but it doesn't seem to be
<hatake_kakashi> jetsaredim: probably it was rejected/waiting for approval, etc..
<jetsaredim> hatake_kakashi: yea I suppose
<majelin> hatake: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/565033
<jetsaredim> does anyone here have experience with nis?
<hatake_kakashi> jetsaredim: maybe on the ubuntuforum, there maybe more information
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: I assume from that output you had many failures trying to get that file or you have it running on other terminals/screens etc?
<hatake_kakashi> because the list shows that you have apt-get running somewhere
<majelin> nah that what i got straight up from typing that command you supplied
<majelin> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: so you made sure that you are not running any apt-get at all?
<majelin> I'm a complete linux newbie, but I ran a ton of apt-get's earlier
<majelin> but all i have running right now is one terminal
<majelin> xmms, and this
<hatake_kakashi> ok, try this.. sudo killall apt-get
<hatake_kakashi> that will kill all the processes with 'apt-get' labelled
<majelin> aight seemed to have worked
<majelin> now go ahead with the acquisition of the file?
<hatake_kakashi> once that has done, it will return you to the shell, and try to do that same command as you did before, install lib thing
<hatake_kakashi> yeah
<majelin> Yeah works
<majelin> Weird, how did i have some random ghost apt-get running?
<hatake_kakashi> ok, yeah I assume apt-get got hanged somewhere
<hatake_kakashi> wait.. I'll check that output again.. something seems odd
<majelin> I checked enable on all repositories that had "universal" in it like the wiki suggested
<majelin> but on some packages it claimed they didn't exist
<majelin> that might have been it
<hatake_kakashi> apt-get   9078       root    0u      CHR      136,4                   6 /dev/pts/4 (deleted) <-- that along with a few other lines may indicate why a failed application is still somewhat running in the background
<jpatrick> !seen Hobbsee
<ubotu> hobbsee <n=Hobbsee@CPE-144-136-113-76.nsw.bigpond.net.au> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu-offtopic, 2h 57m 17s ago, saying: 'ah fun'.
<jpatrick> right
<hatake_kakashi> jpatrick: Hobbsee most likely have gone off to sleep
<jpatrick> hatake_kakashi: I know that
<hatake_kakashi> :)
<jpatrick> hey ro
<jpatrick> robotgeek: hi
<robotgeek> hey jpatrick
<jpatrick> ready for CC?
<robotgeek> jpatrick: yeah, 4 more hours :)
<jpatrick> which was why I was looking for Hobbsee too
<majelin> hatake: another silly question,  how do i navigate to /opt/ (where i installed firefox) so i can figure out how to make a shortcut on the desktop
<robotgeek> jpatrick: i spoke with her yesterday night, yes
<jpatrick> :)
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: on the terminal? cd
<robotgeek> jpatrick: it's at 7:00 am for her, i guess
<jpatrick> I guess she'll be here
<robotgeek> 5 hours away :)
<majelin> Well wouldn't I have to use sudo cd or something along those lines, considering being able to view the folders w/o root privelages would be very insecure?
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: actually you don't need to use sudo cd
* robotgeek changes time zone of clock to UTC
<robotgeek> hatake_kakashi: you can :)
<jpatrick> 'date -u' is your friend :)
<robotgeek> you cant, i mean
<hatake_kakashi> because the way it works is that certain files have specific attributes
<hatake_kakashi> robotgeek: more or less I don't see there is any point in using sudo to cd :)
<majelin> So why in the world is the opt/ folder hidden
<robotgeek> hatake_kakashi: try "sudo cd" , you can't :)
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: it shouldn't be.. hmm *checks*
<majelin> when i did a manual "ls" it didn't show it, but when i cd'd to it, it worked
<hatake_kakashi> robotgeek: ahh ok
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: well.. there is nothing in /opt for mine, odd heh
<mnoir> there aint anything in mine so ls shows nothing - try ls -a and you will see only the current and parent
<hatake_kakashi> err, I know why :)
<hatake_kakashi> its most likely the default installation for most apps that are not by ubuntu, etc
<hatake_kakashi> grr.. fsck :?
<hatake_kakashi> :/
<hatake_kakashi> anyone have a copy of that tar gzipped file from that firefox1.5 part of wiki?
<hatake_kakashi> http://kidsquid.com/programs/ubuntu/firefox-1.5.0-0nonfree1_i386.tar.gz <--- its broken, no longer available, etc
<hatake_kakashi> robotgeek: you there? do you happen to have a copy of that lying around somewhere? :)
<robotgeek> hatake_kakashi: you mean ffox1.5 from mozilla.com?
<hatake_kakashi> robotgeek: not exactly, on the ubuntu wiki page, there is a link to that tar.gz file.. That link is broken, i.e. the file no longer exist there
<robotgeek> hatake_kakashi: hmm, okay
<majelin> lol nothing in this os is straightforward
<robotgeek> hatake_kakashi: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.1/linux-i686/en-US/
<hatake_kakashi> robotgeek: hmm, thanks, I was assuming under the impression that because the site that hosts that file may have some hack/etc enabled
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: anything but conventional :) its all about daring to be different, and for the good of it ;)
<majelin> haha
<majelin> Now lets see if I can get enlightenment to break KDE :D
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: its somewhat fun too :) I'm living in a shared accomodation with 'sharemates' I'm the only one running linux and slowly trying to change other 'winusers' to change :)
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<majelin> hatake: coo, I'm a CSE major and I've never used linux, some bare min unix, but I figure it is for the betterment of me ;x
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: CSE?
<hatake_kakashi> Computer Science Engineer?
<hatake_kakashi> or something?
<majelin> Computer Science/Engineering
<majelin> yeah
<hatake_kakashi> ahh
<hatake_kakashi> cool
<hatake_kakashi> I was an avid windows power user but that broke loose once and I set myself upon new grounds, and now I'm happy with linux after having to go through some rough rides
<majelin> Yeah I can already tell if I spend enough time I'll get to love this little bastard
<majelin> just the initial learning curve ;x
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: ahh yes, I know how that does feel :)
<majelin> I was smart though, I set this  OS to autoboot over XP, so that way I'll feel a bit more forced to use this
<majelin> haha
<hatake_kakashi> my initial linux distro wasn't ubuntu but I really did learn fast after going through several mistakes
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<hatake_kakashi> my box here is running linux only, when I get another new machine, that too will only run linux, and my older box which will then be this one will be running windows only :)
<theD3viL> hey
<jpatrick> hatake_kakashi: same here
<hatake_kakashi> jpatrick: nice to hear that I'm not the only one :D
<theD3viL> why i dont have kcontrol in the Kmenu? and which program is like synaptic in gnome?
<hatake_kakashi> theD3viL: adept
<hatake_kakashi> theD3viL: you can add kcontrol manually you know
<theD3viL> how? I dont have menu editor...i have install server.
<theD3viL> base system
<theD3viL> and kdebase
<hatake_kakashi> theD3viL: hmm, I'm not sure, but right click on the K button and there might be menu-editor
<theD3viL> whoops :$ .. didnt know..tnx
<hatake_kakashi> theD3viL: np, we all had to start somewhere :)
<majelin> hatake: Is Kubuntu hXc enough for me to update packages and install enlightenment at the same time or should I treat this like a windows box (ie do one thing at a time or I'll crash the thing)
<majelin> haha
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: technically you can, but because the way its designed, you can't.. when you update packages, it sets a lock file for the place, etc..
<hatake_kakashi> you can update and get install enlightment in a way that it goes one after the otehr
<theD3viL> hatake_kakashi, :)...i was using gnome now for a while
<majelin> Aka the creators were smart enough to know that people like myself existed :D
<theD3viL> :<
<majelin> good to know
<hatake_kakashi> theD3viL: nothing wrong with Gnome :) I'm still on Gnome, but I also have KDE installed :)
<hatake_kakashi> majelin: heh
<majelin> ugh, SPARC architecture
<majelin> interesting, but not really
<hatake_kakashi> eh? you're on one? o.O
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<majelin> Nah, SPARC ASM class in a few hours
<hatake_kakashi> though their sparc T processor sounds intersting
<hatake_kakashi> s/intersting/interesting
<hatake_kakashi> .. or as the way they said on the white paper :)
<majelin> haha
<majelin> I'm pretty sure they had spellcheck on lock ;x
<hatake_kakashi> LOL
<majelin> ;)
<hatake_kakashi> or capslock ;D
<ita> hi all .. i upgraded to firefox 1.5.0.1 as described on some howto from the (k)ubuntu page ... it runs pretty ok for me .. but i had like 5 crashes today .. firefox just freezes .. i have to kill app .. is that a known phenomena or am i simply the lucky one ?!
<ice> what is mozilla-thunderbird command name
<ice> trying to link it to something and I can't find it
<hatake_kakashi> link it to what? the link command is ln
<hatake_kakashi> and you may want to check on the ubuntuforums too, it seems like there are few others that are getting more or less the same problem
<ice> when running from a terminal whats the command to call it
<ice> sudo what ?
<ice> its not mozilla-thunderbird
<lint> to run?
<ice> yes
<lint> From what I've read its mozilla-thunderbird
<lint> and then firefox for firefox
<ice> hmm
<ita> hatake_kakashi: if you were talking to me .. thanks! i will check that .. i do nothing special .. the old version was rock solid to my usage .. i do what i always do ..
<ice> ahh you don't need sudo
<ice> thats why
<ice> ok thx
<hatake_kakashi> ita: ahh ok :) I didn't look closely lol :x my bad I thought ice asked those two questions :D
<hatake_kakashi> err three :)
<ita> .>
<poningru> ice: dont run thunderbird or firefox under sudo
<hatake_kakashi> ita: but yeah I was checking the link referred by ubotu and I found that site has a link to the forum, if you browse for a few sections, you will see what I mean
<hatake_kakashi> adding to what poningru said, that's like surfing on the web as root, which the old saying is against it
<Acidic32> how do i install libdvdcss ?
<Acidic32> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Acidic32> nm
<lint> Its always satisfying answering your own question :D
<Acidic32> bleh
<Acidic32> think adept has crashed
<samoura> hello
<ice> what is the dapper multiverse and universe repositories
<samoura> hello i just got this linux kubuntu and i want to know do i get to internet?
<ice> looking for expresso ?
<ice> you want on the net
<lint> samoura: Go ahead and open up Konqeuror
<lint> and type in like www.google.com
<samoura> okei thanks :)
<lint> np
<ice> lint you got dapper
<lint> Yeah
<ice> can I see your sources.list
<lint> You trying to get all the repositories working so you can get other packages?
<ice> can't seem to get alot of the packages
<lint> ah
<ice> yes
<ice> missing alot
<lint> well i'm such a noob I don't even know what a sources.list is but i can tell you what i did
<ice> k
<lint> opened up adept, clicked on Adept-> Manage
<samoura> do you guys know what is the best virus protaction for linux?
<lint> then there are like 3 columns in the new window
<ice> k
<lint> in the last one it will say like "universal" or etc etc
<samoura> do you guys know what is the best virus protaction for linux?
<lint> on any that say "universal" right click, enable, then hit apply
<lint> then after you've done all of them, click on Fetch
<lint> The circle guy on the bottom right might be red too, click on him to update repos's
<ice> hmm adept you said
<jpatrick> http://rivironline.com/ubuntu-6.10.png <- ha
<lint> unrecognized auth response from cvs.sourceforge.net: M -!- Client or Server timeout occurred!
<samoura> i just got this linux and i wanda if i can download torrents?
<lint> interesting..
<samoura> i just got this linux and i wanda if i can download torrents?
<lint> samoura: sure
<lint> Anyone know why on a E17 install I'd get such a msg (i typed above)
<ita> there goes my free time :(/
<ita> we are having server upgrades now - cya tomorrow
<ita> ciao
<lint> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/565120
<samoura> can i download from does it work->www.utorrent.com ?
<lint> uTorrent is for windows boxes only
<samoura> do you know about linux
<samoura> what torrent version do i use :( ?
<lint> I believe bittorrent client is already a package
<lint> !torrent
<ubotu> lint: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jpatrick> ktorrent's good
<lint> This is the longest install I've ever seen
<lint> Pure impressive status
<Acidic32> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<samoura> okei dudes can sill play what movie i want rip movies dvix and more?
<lint> Yes
<lint> dvd::rip will rip dvds
<samoura> nice:P
<samoura> okei i need a virus protection ;( does someone know about some good virus protection?
<jpatrick> virus protection?
<samoura> yess or do don need virus protaction?
<samoura> yess or do dont need virus protaction?
<samoura> do i don need *
<jpatrick> I've never needed it
<samoura> why?
<lint> I believe if you so desperately desire one ClamAV is good
<jpatrick> there are none/hardly any
<samoura> no spyrware and adware??
<jpatrick> None
<samoura> so can people hack on my computer?
<lint> They can hack on it, hack into it is another question :D
<jpatrick> lint: ooh, nice
<samoura> :D just new man go easy
<jpatrick> samoura: they can crack it
<samoura> fuck :S no protaction ?
<jpatrick> I've never had to use any
<jpatrick> no ports are opened by default
<samoura> nice
<samoura>  i love it
<samoura> okei where is in my computer is torrent files?
<SenorY> hi there!
<_samoura_> hello please where is in my computer is torrent like a azoureus? need to know i am new ;S
<robotgeek> !azureus
<ubotu> well, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<_samoura_> can i use it?
<_samoura_> does it work on linux?
<robotgeek> _samoura_: definetly, look at the instructions
<quim> hola!
<edulix> wolas
<jpatrick> #kubuntu-es senors :-)
<samoura> just 1 ask and than i finished :D so can i not update my Ge force fx card with my window cd?
<samoura> ;( please how do i update my card when i move the mouse it so slow :(
<sniff> hey any of those windows-huggin' hippies in 'ere??
<samoura> ;( please how do i update my card when i move the mouse it so slow :(
<sniff> no?
<sniff> good :)
<samoura> i can insert the ge foce fx 7800 but the cd don run :S
<Chousuke> samoura: you can't update your graphics drivers with the windows CD :p
<samoura> how?
<Chousuke> samoura: you need to install the nvidia drivers.
<sniff> you CAN'T
<Chousuke> samoura: there are instructions in the wiki
<Chousuke> samoura: nvidia LINUX drivers, to be specific :P
<sniff> !geforce
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sniff
<Chousuke> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<sniff> !nvidia
<samoura> samoura: you need to install the nvidia drivers. yess i can install it the cd doesn run
<Chousuke> samoura: the CD probably contains the windows drivers.
<Chousuke> samoura: They are useless to you, since you're running Linux.
<sniff> they're probably useless and outdated in windows too
<Chousuke> might be
<samoura> okei thanks i am updating :P
<sniff> how does one check if one even has 3d acc enabled?
<samoura> but hey can i play games?                 okei let me guss (NO!! you can this is a linux version not window)
<tristan> hello
<sniff> samoura: you can play games, but they're gonna have to be different games
<sniff> he
<sniff> hey
<samoura> like?
<tristan> How can I lower the size of the fonts and the size of the icons in my KDE menu?
<sniff> samoura: dunno, never tried
<samoura> okei
<sniff> but if you wanna play ,medal of honour allied assault then linux ain't the best bet
<mindspin> tristan: sudo kcontrol
<mindspin> appearance->fonts
<jpatrick> mindspin: kdesu....
<mindspin> sorry
<tristan> and after?
<mindspin> apperance->fonts
<nrg88> hi, i can't play mp3-s in amarok (dapper flight 4), but i have installed amarok-xine
<tristan> ok, and to reduce the size of the icons in KDE menu. I think that my KDE menu is too large for my screen so I want it to be samller so I think I have to reduce both fonts and icons of the KDE menu and after, maybe the KDE menu will get smaller
<nrg88> and some libakode2-mpeg
<hardman> Arcsine/psysine are you here?
<nrg88> but when i try to play an mp3, it jumps it
<tristan> So, anyone to reduce the size of the KDE menu?
<nrg88> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.13 Stopped
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nrg88> how can i change the permissions to partitions?
<nrg88> in System Settings it doesn't work
<nrg88> neither in Kcontrol
<nrg88> i'm using dapper flight 4
<nalioth> nrg88: be careful how you go about that. why do you want to change partition perms?
<nrg88> yep
<nrg88> to have write perm on a partition
<nrg88> by default i don't have permissions for that
<sniff> just do it in fstab don't you?
<sniff> sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<robotgeek> !kdesu
<ubotu> I heard kdesu is :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<sniff> is that so?
<Broxtor> I recently installed breezy and I'm expierencing lockups. Ever once and a while the system just freezes. Is this a known problem that can easily be fixed?
<nrg88> cool, thanks sniff, i do need to modify this, because i have 9 cdroms and 8 floppy drives in dapper :D
<Broxtor> I also installed it on a similar computer and there it works perfectly.
<sniff> in that case how should one go about editing a file such as fstab?
<sniff> nrg88: christ man, you must be mr copy man
<robotgeek> sniff: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<sniff> aha
<sniff> cheers
<sniff> nrg88: apparantly you should do what robotgeek just said
<nalioth> yes in the fstab
<nrg88> and use kdesu?
<nalioth> Broxtor: there are so many variables that could cause that
<sniff> yeah
<sniff> mind you  i always did sudo kwrite with no probs
<Broxtor> nalioth: I was afraid somebody would say that....
<nrg88> i have just installed dapper, hope that april will be here soon with the stable release :D
<nrg88> but i've already found a bug in adept
<sniff> nrg88: what is it?
<nrg88> when i install something, after the instalation, it exits
<sniff> ahh
<sniff> this happens on mine in breezy too
<sniff> it crashes
<nalioth> Broxtor: restart your box, and run the memtest for 24 hours
<nalioth> Broxtor: if that passes, then it may be a failing powersupply, or other
<mindspin> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<tbone> hi all
<tilo> 'ello
<jarlath> hi tbone
<honesty> Does anyone use FrostWire
<noteventime> Whats that?
<honesty> Its LimeWire
<noteventime> ok
<nalioth> it's limewire without the professional payment
<honesty> Well it supposed to be LimWire Pro. Just without the gimmick TurboCharged speed rate thing
* robotgeek recommends apollon with the gift/openft plugins
<Rebic> is anyone here?
* Rebic needs some help :(
<sniff> i'm a n00b
<sniff> is it something really simple?
<Rebic> probably not
<Rebic> trying to update stuff using apt-get and i get some error messages that seem to basically say that it can't find gcc ( http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/565303 )
<sniff> i'll lok
<sniff> so
<sniff> what if u install gcc?
<Rebic> it is installed
<Rebic> gcc 4.0.2 i think
<sniff> 3.4?
<Rebic> nope
<sniff> it wants 3.4.5
<Rebic> i can see
<sniff> so try it
<Rebic> how ?
<sniff> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<sniff> if that doesn't work install your kernel headers too
<Rebic> couldn't find package
<Rebic> how do i do that?
<nexus> hey, i have a Linksys WCP11 and im trying to use it with linux-wlan-ng (downloaded from the ubuntu packes website)  my card doesnt show up in iwconfig and i have been looking on google etc plus ubuntu forums for the past couple of hours, and to no avail, what has gone wrong? can someone please help me
<Rebic> sniff, how do i install the kernel headers?
<sniff> erm
<sniff> i have the command you need written down but i can#t find my notebook
<sniff> hang on
<Rebic> ok
<sniff> shit
<sniff> where is it!?
<robotgeek> Rebic, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Rebic> k
<sniff> ah that's the one
<sniff> what about the gcc robotgeek ?
<sniff> ah
<robotgeek> sniff: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 ?
<sniff> build-essential
<sniff> robotgeek: i told Rebic  this but he said package not found
<Rebic> build-essential is already the newest version.
<Rebic> linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 is already the newest version.
<Rebic> seems ot already be there
<sniff> install gcc-3.4
<Rebic> yeh
<robotgeek> Rebic: yes, you will need gcc-3.4
<Rebic> is the only way to do it from source then?
<robotgeek> Rebic: what are you trying to do, again?
<Rebic> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rebic> but it gives errors when trying to upgrade driverloader
<robotgeek> Rebic: i am sorry, i duno anything about driverloader
<Rebic> it basically gives bugs saying that it can't find gcc 3.4.5
<_george> hallo
<_george> ik ben behoorlijk nieuw in de kubuntu wereld, maar ik heb een vraag
<douglas> Everytime I rip a movie the audio is way off, is there any ripper that get's it right or do I always have to go back and adjust the audio?
<nadia007> good mornin!
<robotgeek> hey nadia007
<nadia007> wondering if anyone else has successfully gotten their wireless PC card to work with kubuntu?
<nadia007> hi robotgeet!
<robotgeek> nadia007: heh, robot<press tab key>
<nadia007> sry... robotgeek!
<nadia007> major typeo!
<robotgeek> nadia007: have you taken a look at this page ?
<robotgeek> nadia007, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<nadia007> I have a linksys WPC54GS, I've followed instructions on installing ndiswrapper, I've downloaded the drivers and got them installed successfully.
<nadia007> but wireless still noworkey!
<robotgeek> nadia007, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<robotgeek> nadia007: i'll guide you thru, if you don't follow
<nadia007> I did see this page... and did run through instructions...  I went to the SetupNdiswrapperHowto link.
<robotgeek> nadia007: sudo ndiswrapper -l
<nadia007> my prob is when I try to enable connection in the network settings under system settings, it immediately diables it again.
<nadia007> it shows lsbcmnds driver present, hardware present
<robotgeek> nadia007: hmm, can you not use the gui, and control it from the command line?
<nadia007> not sure what you mean?
<robotgeek> nadia007: let us try to get it working in cli, and worry later about gui tools?
<nadia007> sure... I'm game!
<nadia007> I'm on xp box since network card no workey on kubuntu... so bear with me if I have to retype things!
<robotgeek> nadia007: basically, all i will tell you will be at WifiHowto, /wifi
<robotgeek> test, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nadia007> kay... I'm there already
<nadia007> certainly two heads are better than one!
<robotgeek> nadia007: basically follow that, and let me knwo if you run into problems?
<robotgeek> nadia007: ignore the gui parts :)
<nadia007> I've installed kubuntu on a dell inspiron 8200, I have an 802.11b card installed already along with ethernet and modem...
<nadia007> I will ignore gui!
<robotgeek> nadia007: maybe this might help too, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nadia007> thx... seems like I've got some readin to do!
<robotgeek> nadia007: hopefully, in dapper, these cards will be a snap to get working
<nadia007> dapper?
<robotgeek> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<nadia007> sweet!
<nadia007> that would be nice!
<robotgeek> nadia007: yeah, it works pretty well :)
<nadia007> you have it installed?
<nalioth> nadia007: it is not for production systems at this time
* robotgeek has machines to spare, and doesn't depend on this machine
<nadia007> ah..  I've been tinkering with linux... and wanted to play with kubuntu...  so installed on second partition on laptop!
<nexus> im having problems with my linksys card under kubuntu, ive installed linux-wlan-ng and host-ap from the ubuntu packages website and it still wont find my card under iwconfig or ifconfig
<nadia007> nexus, working on same prob...
<nexus> the card is a linksys WCP11, if thats any help,
<nexus> what model do you have nadia007
<nadia007> nexus, I have diff card, WPC54GS
<robotgeek> nexus: i need to know the chipset, "lspci -v"
<frojnd> I have one question
<frojnd> so far... :>
<frojnd> how do I install LAN on my 5.10 kubuntu ?
<nadia007> frojnd, that's how it all starts...  ;)
<frojnd> :) I know..
<nadia007> frojnd, what do you mean "install LAN"?
<frojnd> network
<frojnd> i mean..
<frojnd> "install"
<frojnd> to configure it...
<nadia007> frojnd, how can you get your kubuntu onto the network?
<frojnd> I wannt to shere a few things
<robotgeek> frojnd: hmm, it should work automatically. however, try "sudo ifup eth0"
<frojnd> as a root?
<nexus> i cant see it in lspci -v, also if its any help i only have one pcmcia slot on my laptop and i had a realtek 8180 and i tryed installing that and it failed misribly, some of the files were corruptt
<nexus> would that stop the linksys card being shown if it thought it was the realtek one, because under lspci -v the realtek one is listed
<frojnd> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<frojnd> that means that network works..
<robotgeek> frojnd: sudo dhclient eth0, then
<robotgeek> nexus:                some of the files were corruptt
<robotgeek> what do you mean?
<phasegen> Can anyone help with a system clock issue?
<cyblivious> someone knows how to fix gam_server?
<cyblivious> it seems to always popup after mounting my ntfs partition
<cyblivious> making my system jerky
<cyblivious> how do i run apps at startup?
<nexus> well when it tryed to init. em it said invalid charicter or symbol in file,
<nexus> also after that didnt work with the realtek 8180 i used it with ndiswrapper for a while
<nexus> btw when using ndiswrapper it called the card wlan0
<nadia007> I'm using ndiswrapper... and that's what my card is called wlan0
<nexus> thing is i want to use it with aireplay, i did some research on the cardd and as far as i could find out it had an inteli prism2 chipset
<nexus> which aparantly supports raw-packet injection
<nexus> this is the 3rd card ive tryed to make work with aireplay,
<nexus> the first, the intel one build into my laptop (which sux) the realtek one, which would only work using ndiswrapper (which wont monitor, let alone inject packets) and now this one
<nexus> and its proving to be a real pain in the a**
<nexus> host ap and wlan-ng both installed fine using the .deb files on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ i just cant get it to find my card, and i dont know if you have to use any commands to install the card, how to install the card, and how to make it show up when you type iwconfig or ifconfig
<nexus> i cant see what else i need to do, when booting kubuntu, it used to hang for 30 seconds when "waiting for network interfaces to come up" but if i plug the card in and boot, it doesnt hang, it does it instantly
<nexus> plus how would i go about untinstalling the realtek drivers i have in there
<nadia007> how did you get realtek drivers in the first place?
<nadia007> ndiswrapper?
<Nomad411> !quanta
<ubotu> it has been said that quanta is at http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/ Quanta Plus is a highly stable and feature-rich KDE-based web development environment.
<nexus> if you goto the wildpackets website you can download the windows drivers, and you install ndiswrapper and tell it where the windows drivers are and it uses those
<nadia007> so you installed realtek drivers using ndiswrapper?
<nexus> yeah, just to get it to work and to get it to see the card, but before i tryed that i installed some .so files for the realtek card,
<nexus> 2 of which were corrupt
<Nomad411> does anyone use Quanta?  I don't have the help docs installed it seems, but adept says I have everything
<nexus> how would i go about uninstalling them?
<robotgeek> nadia007: try "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<nadia007> ndiswrapper -l to find out which driver you want to remove
<nadia007> then ndiswrapper -e <drivername> to remove driver
<NRG88> hi, how can i simply extract files from a deb file?
<nadia007> robotgeek, No DHCPOFFERS received.
<frojnd> damn
<frojnd> robotgeek
<frojnd> wtf was that before..
<robotgeek> NRG88: ar -x file.deb
<frojnd> I disconnected...
<frojnd> net doesn't work..
<baldor> hey guys
<frojnd> I was forced to use XP :(
<robotgeek> frojnd: sudo dhclient eth0
<frojnd> jy..
<nexus> device doesnt exist :s
<frojnd> i wrote taht
<frojnd> that
<frojnd> and than something was counting
<frojnd> DHCP or smth..
<nexus> ive allready removed the driver from ndiswrapper
<frojnd> and that at the last line.. at the bottom... "sleeping"
<frojnd> smth. like that
<robotgeek> nadia007: hmm, weird. "sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo dhclient wlan0"
<Nomad411> !wiki
<robotgeek> frojnd: weird, is the ethernet cable connected?
<frojnd> and when i went to ping on my brothers comp... my comp wasnt on the network
<NRG88> robotgeek, tried it, but it doesn't do anything with tar -x file.deb
<frojnd> yes it is..
<frojnd> now i am on the XP and is connected..
<robotgeek> NRG88: ar -x, not tar
<NRG88> ar?
<NRG88> don't have any ar
<NRG88> apt-get?
<NRG88> install?
<baldor> I have a buggered HDD that Ive plugged into a PC with the intention of booting into UBCD in order to carry out some fixes on it. However it wont boot and imply hangs telling me there is a SDRAM at DIMM #1
<baldor> any ideas?
<robotgeek> NRG88: you should have it, one sec
<baldor> when I unplug the drive the UBCD boots fine
<robotgeek> NRG88: it's a part of the binutils package
<NRG88> ok, thanks
<frojnd> robotgeek
<frojnd> what should I do..
<frojnd> i can't connect on the internet
<frojnd> when i wrote sudo dhclient eth0
<robotgeek> frojnd: i am not sure what the problem is, it's the first time i am hearing something like that
<frojnd> after I wrote
<frojnd> :\
<robotgeek> frojnd: it should connect automatically at boot
<frojnd> aha
<jetsaredim> how/where do I change the system-wide timezone
<robotgeek> jetsaredim: tzconfig
<baldor> does anyone know if I can get partimage for KUbuntu?
<jfro> is there a way to install gnome on kubuntu? or should be and packages are hosed?
<robotgeek> jfro: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<baldor> robotgeek is partimage available for KUbuntu?
<jfro> hmm
<jfro> how do i clean up a failed install so i can do that?
<robotgeek> baldor: there's a qtparted, i am not sure what partimage is.
<jfro> or maybe that'll work, fails nm... depends: yelp
<jfro> and yelp is not installable
<baldor> partimage is an alternative to Ghost
<baldor> bsically an imaging softwar for partitions
<robotgeek> baldor: looks like it's available
<robotgeek> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: (backup partitions into a compressed image file), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.6.4-11ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 247 kB, Installed size: 876 kB
<jfro> hmm
<jfro> i can't clean an incomplete broken install
<robotgeek> jfro: apt-get -f install
<jfro> that fails
<jfro> because
<jfro> the missing ones
<jfro> have invalid file size
<jfro> when it tries to get them
<robotgeek> jfro: maybe try from a different mirror?
<jfro> good call
<baldor> hey ubotu cheers for that
<baldor> but where o I see section/admin?
<robotgeek> baldor: you need to enable the universe repo
<baldor> the universe repository package?
<baldor> ok eh but how
<baldor> sorry if Im a reall newb here guys
<baldor> is there a tutorial or walk throug for Kubunto for this?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell baldor about repos
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> it has been said that fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nexus> how do you use host-ap?
<jfro> wtf
<jfro> when i try
<jfro> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jfro> it's asking me to insert the kubuntu cd
<robotgeek> jfro: you need to add online repos
<robotgeek> and comment out the cdrom repo
<jfro> pretty sure i did but checking
<jfro> oops thanks
<robotgeek> jfro: then apt-get update
<jfro> woo
<jfro> thanks :)
<robotgeek> no problem
<jfro> why did it not care the cdrom entry was there
<jfro> before
<jfro> cuz apparently inever commented it out
<jfro> since i installed this like months ago
<lint> Someone with enlightenment experience mind helping someone out?
<lint> and by enlightenment i dont mean dali llama, i'm talking about l17
<jfro> heh
<jfro> i can't get a full screen console
<jfro> it puts the monitor out of sync
<lint> How to i navigate to /usr/ in terminal?
<_mindspin> cd /usr
<lint> doesn't work
<_mindspin> typo
<jfro> o.O
<lint> well thats just silly
<lint> why can't i do "cd /usr/"
<TecnoVM64> what does it say
<robotgeek> lint: you can
<jpatrick> robotgeek: five minutes
<jpatrick> four actually
<douglas> I can't seem to aquire debconf-utils?
<robotgeek> jpatrick: i'm a happy camper :)
<douglas> I want to build a debian package for jre1.5
<lint> aight we'll see if this install worked
<lint> brb
<douglas> Can someone else perhaps try to install debconf-utils I can't seem to... :( Or better yet, someone running breezy could build a deb package for jre1.5
<duckdown> Hi all..  How should a noob go about generating a large sources.list .. I haven't messed with Linux for a while and have forgotten alot, but I know that I want to upgrade to KDE 3.5.1 or higher
<_b> anyone know the real name of this player http://ihome.ust.hk/~twwong/mp0578b.jpg ?
<_b> its noname ipod copy
<_mindspin> !easysources
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<_mindspin> ! easysources
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<duckdown> _mindspin:  thanks
<_mindspin> ! easy sources
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<duckdown> oh
<duckdown> :(
<duckdown> no go?
<_mindspin> aaargjh
<_mindspin> there is
<_mindspin> source o matic
<_mindspin> but ubotu knows
<duckdown> That is compatible with Kubuntu?  Ive seen that for Ubuntu once
<_mindspin> yep
<duckdown> I can try googling it, thanks man, I'll check it out
<_mindspin> ! easy source
<ubotu> _mindspin: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<duckdown> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<duckdown> :)
<_mindspin> hehe
<fatejudger> is there an XGL howto for KDE?
<_mindspin> i thought that it failed xyesterday
<duckdown> :D
<duckdown> never tried it :)
<_mindspin> but source-o-matic will be a good start
<jpatrick> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<MetaMorfoziS> reboot
<ninniuz> hi I'm having problems with cups and kubuntu
<_mindspin> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<_mindspin> basicly add: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<_mindspin> for kde 3.5.1
<fatejudger> what is the difference between XGL and compiz?
<chx> hi. sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start says (99)Cannot assign requested address: make_sock: could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80  no listening sockets available, shutting down  but netstat -nl |grep :80 comes up empty handed.
<NRG88> can i boot breezy with the kernel of dapper?
<jpatrick> no
<NRG88> :(
<NRG88> has anyone tried?
<nexus> /etc/wlan/shared: line 91: /etc/wlan/shared.*: No such file or directory
<nexus> when i try to start wlan-ng / wlan i get this error
<nexus> how do i fix this?
<nexus> ??
<jetsaredim> how do I figure out why a particular given package won't install?
<Snake__> jetsaredim: the servers were down, they just went back up (we think)
<jetsaredim> I've tried to install kontact from kde 3.5.1 a couple times and each time it fails
<jetsaredim> its not in fetching
<Snake__> jetsaredim: get errors?
<jetsaredim> well - that's what I'm wondering
<Snake__> Ehh
<jetsaredim> I'm trying to install it through the adept gui
<Snake__> jetsaredim: try to install it with apt
<jetsaredim> (just apt-get install <pkg>)?
<Snake__> jetsaredim: sudo apt-get install <pkg> :)
<jetsaredim> hmm - maybe it is a download problem
<Snake__> jetsaredim: There seems to be issues with the server we think. a few others can't do any either
<jetsaredim> well - if it matters its kontact-3.5.1
<Snake__> Hang on a moment
<Snake__> ill try
<fatejudger> when I try start kdm with XGL it complains that I don't have the correct kernel modules installed
<Snake__> jetsaredim: kontact-3.5.1 does not exist in the repos
<fatejudger> but when I don't use XGL, it works fine
<fatejudger> is there some package I'm forgetting to install?
<jetsaredim> that's not exactly the name I just mean the 3.5.1 version of kontact
<fatejudger> btw, someone really needs to write a howto for XGL on KDE and not Gnome
<Snake__> fatejudger: XGL doesn't work with breezy as fas as im aware
<fatejudger> I use Dapper
<fatejudger> Flight 4
<Snake__> fatejudger: ah okay
<Snake__> Its still very hit and miss, but im not really sure
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I'm thinking about just giving up here in a couple of minutes
<fatejudger> not really worth my time
<Snake__> jetsaredim: you have KDE 3.5.1 right?
<fatejudger> it just seems like every howto is written for Gnome and not KDE
<jetsaredim> Snake__: yep
<fatejudger> so all Gnome specific commands don't apply
<Snake__> fatejudger: ubuntu has a lot more users that kubuntu :-/
<Snake__> jetsaredim: Hmmm odd
<jetsaredim> yea
<Snake__> jetsaredim: well I can tell you right now 3.5.1 of the program isn't going to be in breezy repos
<Snake__> jetsaredim: so you may need to complie it
<jetsaredim> grrr
<Snake__> jetsaredim: or better yet, hit Alt+F2 and type in kontact
<jetsaredim> so much for switching to kubuntu for ease of use
<Snake__> jetsaredim: I am running 3.5.1 and I have kontact
<jetsaredim> Snake__: in adept?
<Snake__> jetsaredim: no, on your desktop, just press Alt+F2, type in kontact, and run
<jetsaredim> could not run
<Snake__> Wtf?
<jetsaredim> I had the 3.4.3 version
<jetsaredim> but I uninstalled it cause it was complaining that it was broken
<Snake__> jetsaredim: when you updated to 3.5.1 it should have updated it with it
<jetsaredim> agree
<jetsaredim> seems like it won't download it
<Snake__> jetsaredim: try to apt-get install kontact, then see if its upgradable (Make sure you have the KDE3.5.1 repos in your sources.list)
<jetsaredim> I do have that repos
<jetsaredim> does apt respect http_proxy?
<Snake__> Not sure
<ninniuz> hi is it possible to upgrade kubuntu breezy to dapper?
<Snake__> ninniuz: yes it is, but I dont suggest it
<Snake__> I cant even get the live disk to run
<jetsaredim> Snake__: I mean - when I run that apt-get install from the cli it just waits for headers
<martin> Running the Dapper Flight 4 install here. Works perfectly
<fatejudger> ninniuz: you're better off just doing a fresh install
<ninniuz> :( I dont wanna lose config files
<fatejudger> ninniuz: it barely takes any time at all anyway
<Snake__> martin: no way it runs perfectly. Its a freakin development :-P
<martin> Hehe :D
<fatejudger> ninniuz: config files?
<ninniuz> kde config files and stuff
<Snake__> Just to quote kkathman "[15:31]  < kkathman> both nalioth and I have had systems crashed
<Snake__> "
<nalioth> what are we quoting abou me, Snake__
<Snake__> nalioth: I didnt quote you, I quoted kkathman
<martin> Only crap I saw in Dapper F4 was that Adept wouldn't update correctly. sudo apt-get update/distro-upgrade worked though
<nalioth> pertaining to what?
<Snake__> nalioth: they are talkin about upgrading to dapper
<_mindspin> ! dapper
<ubotu> somebody said dapper was the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<nalioth> dapper is unusable on production boxes at this time
<fatejudger> is there some problem using XGL with the fglrx drivers?
<fatejudger> do I have to use the open source ones?
<Snake__> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #xgl-ubuntu for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<fatejudger> omg, I saw that already
<fatejudger> it's for Gnome
<jpatrick> that's the 1000th time today
<fatejudger> I don't use Gnome
* jpatrick neither
<Snake__> fatejudger: join that channel, they might help
<fatejudger> fine...
* Snake__ shrugs
<Snake__> Just a suggestion
<Phazeman> hi all. what is the name of the system control panel application ?
<Hobbsee> system settings or kcontrol
<_mindspin> kcontrol
<Phazeman> system Hobbsee
<Phazeman> not the kcontrol
<Hobbsee> boht work
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: i was asking about the kubuntu/ubuntu one and not the kconsole
<Phazeman> after i upgaded to dapper i'm missing it in the menu
<Hobbsee> um...
<_mindspin> ! dapper
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<Hobbsee> should say system settings
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: i don't have such entry in the menu.. thats the thingy
<Phazeman> Hobbsee: could you please look in the menu config about what does it start exactly ?
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: "systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m" is what i have in the kmenu listing under command
<Phazeman> thanks
<Phazeman> systemsettings it is
<Phazeman> bbiab
<jetsaredim> Snake__: here's the error I get from running apt-get to install kontact http://pastebin.com/565609
<Snake__> jetsaredim: Did you do what it asks?
<Snake__> sudo apt-get update?
<Snake__> jetsaredim: also, it looks like the servers are down (hence the connection failed)
<jarlath> Can anyone tell me how to buy a good wireless router? The one I have kicks me off when I do too much file transferring.
<Snake__> jarlath: linksys, or D-Link. Don't go cheap. That is all
<jarlath> Snake__ cheers.
<jarlath> Snake__ do you know why I have these problems? Sometimes our internet gets really slow (usually when I have a p2p program running).
<jetsaredim> where is the apt lock file?
<Snake__> jetsaredim: apt lock file?
<Snake__> jarlath: because P2P hogs your bandwidth
<nalioth> jarlath: what kind of p2p?
<jarlath> Snake__ and the router gives the incoming connections priority over the local clients?
<jarlath> nalioth amule
<nalioth> jarlath: find a way to throttle it
<nalioth> jarlath: limit its bandwidth
<jarlath> nalioth I have. To 3kb. But there are many connections.
<Snake__> jarlath: you should be able to set that as well
<Snake__> scout the settings
<nalioth> well, moderate your gluttony, jarlath
<jarlath> Okay.
<jarlath> hehe, okay.
<jarlath> But could a better router be smarter about this situation? And if so, what 'properites' do I look for :)
<Snake__> jarlath: look for something that says sumtin about "max conenctions"
<Snake__> jarlath: I torrent with my router big time, Linksys WRT54G (its a wireless router) and it handles it fine
<jarlath> Snake__ wireless?
<Snake__> jarlath: yes....wifi
<jarlath> cool.
<jarlath> Its mainly the wireless clients that get locked out here. Strange.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : congrats to robotgeek on membership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<bergfloh> i have a problem logging in with kdm. after logging in with my password, no kde splash screen appears. nothing happens.
<bergfloh> what can i do?
<Hobbsee> bergfloh: try bypassing kdm, by going to a terminal and typing "startx"
<jetsaredim> Snake__: apt lock file...  adept crashed and now i can'
<jetsaredim> t run it anymore
<Snake__> jetsaredim: /me sighs
<jetsaredim> and when I run apt from the command line it says that there is a lock
<Snake__> Yea... jetsaredim type in "pkill adept"
<jetsaredim> Snake__: got it
<bergfloh> Hobbsee: startx works, but i would like to use kdm (i use xdmcp as well...)
<Snake__> jetsaredim: now try
<jetsaredim> Snake__: tried that apt-get --fix-missing
<jetsaredim> it says try installing kontact with -f install
<jetsaredim> to force it
<jetsaredim> but it still can't get the headers
<jetsaredim> is there a list of the appropriate repos, just to be sure?
<Snake__> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> not that
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> !info kontact
<ubotu> kontact: (KDE pim application), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1558 kB, Installed size: 3292 kB
<jetsaredim> Snake__: can you pastebin your sources.list/
<Snake__> jetsaredim: I use this
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Snake__> The breezy one
<Snake__> jetsaredim: If it still doesnt work, I would wait a few hours, because a few are havin issues with the repos
<jetsaredim> Snake__: ok thanks
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : congrats to robotgeek and Hobbsee on membership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<Hobbsee> woot!
<jetsaredim> Snake__: you also have the kde351 repos, right?
<Snake__> jetsaredim: not in my sources
<jetsaredim> where then?
<jetsaredim> how did you get the 351 sutff?
<Snake__> I dont have them, I only put hem in when I need them
<Snake__> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Snake__> Go there and get em
<jetsaredim> Snake__: there must be some lock file out there not cleaned up - every time i start adept it says that it can only run readonly
<Snake__> jetsaredim: what if you type in "kdesu adept" in the CLI
<jarlath> Is there a way to test how good your connection is to the internet? I'm trying sites with lots of graphics, but maybe they have slow servers anyway.
<Snake__> jarlath: what do you mean test?
<jetsaredim> that worked
<jetsaredim> must be a kde lockfile
<Snake__> jetsaredim: na, when adept crashed, it still thinks its going on....when you restart it will be cleared up
<jetsaredim> ok thanks
<jarlath> Snake__ well, I'm not really sure :) Some sites are loading slowly but their servers might be busy now. I would like to see what bandwidth I have free maybe?
<Snake__> jarlath: hang on, I know a site that will run tests if you want it
<Snake__> jarlath: http://www.dslreports.com/tools plent of PC tests there
<jarlath> Snake__ thanks.
<Snake__> jarlath: I suggest you run where it says "Speed tests" :)
<jarlath> Snake__ Great. I've just registered!
<Snake__> jarlath: awesome
<paxmaster> on my laptop I have fluxbox cause of low mem and how would start an appplication start up when i log in
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what would you use to compute the word count of a text document?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does any of the usually installed program under KDE do that?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i mean like... kwrite kedit..
<nitelizard> for simple text you can use wc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nitelizard: TNX!!
<nitelizard> well it is a shell command, so expect nothing fancy...
<nitelizard> try man wc
<jetsaredim> where do packages get downloaded to?
<jetsaredim> Snake__: the kontact package is in the repos - I can browse there
<jetsaredim> and just download it
<Snake__> jetsaredim: You should be able to
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eheh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nitelizard: it works perfectly!!
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  :)
<jetsaredim> Snake__: any thoughts on this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9070
<honesty> can I have a link to to dapper irc
<honesty> can I have a link to to dapper irc
<robotgeek> !dapper
* Snake__ sighs
<ubotu> I guess dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<Snake__> jetsaredim: no clue :(
<jetsaredim> so much for switching from gentoo cause its easier
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> has anyone even gotten XGL to work in KDE?
<fatejudger> I can't find one person who's using it in anything other than Gnome
<jetsaredim> Snake__: any ideas where i'd be able to get more assistance on this kde problem?
<Snake__> fatejudger: I believe kamping_kaiser got it working, but hes not in :(
<Snake__> jetsaredim: Forums perhaps
<fatejudger> Snake__: nothing in there
<fatejudger> everything is Gnome specific
<fatejudger> hey Hobbsee
<fatejudger> have you gotten XGL to work?
<Hobbsee> hey fatejudger
<Hobbsee> havent tried
<fatejudger> damn
<fatejudger> someone in here needs to try besides me
<Hobbsee> i hear people are trying though
<fatejudger> yeah, in the Gnome camp
* Hobbsee doesnt want to screw up her system
<fatejudger> all the tutorials are for Gnome
<Hobbsee> Snake__: was, i think
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: so you're a member of the Kubuntu team now?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i was a member of that for a while - i'm now a ubuntu member as well
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I thought you were a Kubuntu user
<xgl> I have XGL running fine with nvidia driver and latest packages in dapper. Only kde-window-decorator do not work.
<Hobbsee> oh, i might be that, i dont remember
* Hobbsee thought it showed kubuntu team and ubuntu team now
<robotgeek> yes it does for me Hobbsee :)
<fatejudger> robotgeek: you're using XGL?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: ah ok :)
<robotgeek> fatejudger: no cpu cycles to spend on fancy graphics :(
<fatejudger> damnit
<fatejudger> it's not like it takes much
<xgl> cpu cycles? - you mean gpu cycles ;-)
<robotgeek> xgl: :)
<kosh> the point of xgl is to offload stuff from your cpu to the gpu so your cpu can do more work
<robotgeek> kosh: hmm, how funky a graphics card does it need?
<samoura> HELLO i need help how can i go on ircnet :(
<samoura> please help me
<samoura> help me
<frojnd> poor guy
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> gotta love people like that
<Snake__> lol
* robotgeek lagged
<kosh> robotgeek: hardware accelerated opengl
<kosh> robotgeek: that pretty much covers it
<robotgeek> kosh: do xpdyinfo | grep rendering = yes? is good enuf?
<kosh> I can't do it on my current system, I justknow that itis reported to work fairly well
<zerephath> Hey I am learning linux...I found /usr/share/doc/beagle and also found a .gz in /usr/share/man/man8/ that shows beagle...when I type man beagle I get nothing? Someone tell me what I am missing?
<kosh> multiple ati cards does not seem to work with the ati binary driver
<fatejudger> zerephath: wtf?
<fatejudger> zerephath: what are you searching "beagle" for?
<kosh> zerephath: that seems strange, I would expect that to work
<kosh> zerephath: if there is a manpage for it then man beagle though work
<fatejudger> robotgeek: are you going to try XGL?
<zerephath> kosh: Well after I installed it...and opened it the daemon wasn't running...so I went in search of information on how to do this in the only locations I know of and it has nothing..
<robotgeek> fatejudger: i want to find out if i make minimum requirements first!
<Snake__> robotgeek: what card do you run.
<kosh> zerephath: can you try doing man 8 beagle
<fatejudger> robotgeek: what graphics card do you have?
<zerephath> kosh: Ok let me see if that does it...I though just "man beagle" should do it though?
<kosh> zerephath: it should, I just wanted you to test that
<robotgeek> fatejudger:              product: M9+ 5C63 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] 
<fatejudger> you're on a laptop?
<fatejudger> it said that 9200's should be enough
<robotgeek> fatejudger: yes, laptop apple
<Snake__> 9200 should run it
<fatejudger> wtf
<zerephath> kosh: Nope it says there is no man entry either.
<fatejudger> why aren't you running OSX then?
<Snake__> fatejudger: becayse kubuntu OWNS it
<robotgeek> fatejudger: OS X, why? lol
<fatejudger> well it already has expose
<robotgeek> fatejudger: i don't like expose!
<fatejudger> so you wouldn't need all of this XGL compiz stuff
<zerephath> I checked in the man8 dir there are 2 gzipped files... beagle-build-index.8.gz and beagle-manage-index.8.gz?
<fatejudger> then why did you buy an apple?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: hmm, good hardware
<fatejudger> lol
<kosh> I know others that buy apple hardware to run linux on it
<fatejudger> that's about the dumbest reason for buying an apple I've ever heard
<Zappa> when i copy files to my phone's memory stick - the files appear to copy over really quickly - too quickly. Is it perhaps caching the files and copying them in the background?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: really
<Snake__> fatejudger: then dont buy one
<fatejudger> you could have bought a much faster PC for the same price
* robotgeek owns two laptops running Ubuntu
<fatejudger> wait
<fatejudger> so let me get this straight
<fatejudger> you ERASED OS X
<fatejudger> so you could put on Gnome??
<Snake__> Dualboot
<robotgeek> fatejudger: yeah, about an year ago
<kosh> I don't see what that is such a big deal
<Snake__> me neither
<fatejudger> because Gnome looks like a System <= 9 clone
<Snake__> fatejudger: so?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: looks arent really that important to me, i need to get my job done
<fatejudger> so??
<kosh> for what I do osx is certainly far less efficient to use then kde is
<fatejudger> he OWNS a MAC
<Snake__> fatejudger: then go install fluxbox and silence youself. :P
<kosh> fatejudger: he owns a mac for a reason other then the gui
<fatejudger> but he can run System 9
<Snake__> fatejudger: hell I dont think robotgeek even uses a GUI
<Snake__> he tears up the terminal
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> wtf does he have a computer for?
<Snake__> Same reason you do
<robotgeek> fatejudger: stuff
<fatejudger> LOL
<Snake__> LOL
<Snake__> NIce
<kosh> well I know for what I do that osx, os9, windows etc would cost me many hours per week in lost productivity
<robotgeek> kosh: +1
<fatejudger> kosh: and what exactly do you do?
<Snake__> kosh: +5
<kosh> http://aesaeion.com/mydesk
* robotgeek had hell trying to get scipy working on OS X
<kosh> fatejudger: I write db software and I deal a lot with remote resources, the ioslaves in kde are unmatched by any other system
<Snake__> kosh: what do the tabs in the corner of your konversation do?
<kosh> you will probably have to scroll that image of my desktop a lot
<samoura> hello i just got kubuntu linux and i need help . Kmenu/system/pakage manage and there is files that arent installd :S how do i install it
<zerephath> kosh: You could'nt make the image any bigger for the web? :)
<fatejudger> kosh: what's your rez?
<mrkris> hiya, first time using kubuntu. I did an apt-get upgrade and it keeps telling me it failed to fetch some deb packages because of size mismatch
<kosh> 5504x1200
<robotgeek> nice kosh :)
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> that makes my 1920x1200 seem tiny
<zerephath> samoura: use synaptic to install
<robotgeek> mrkris: please try changing your mirrors
<kosh> 2 1152x864 + 2 1600x1200
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> that's what I figured
<fatejudger> I own a widescreen monitor
<Snake__> kosh: what do them there tabs in the corner of your conversation do?
<mrkris> robotgeek: in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Snake__> where it says TNSIPMKL
<robotgeek> mrkris: yup, i think there is some problem with the repos being down
<kosh> on they show you/allow you to change settings for a channel
<fatejudger> I don't understand what compells people to uglyfy KDE
<kosh> topic protection, no outside message etc
<Snake__> kosh: oh okay :)
<mrkris> robotgeek: i am assuming the mirrors are on the site
<kosh> I should have 4 1920x1200 in march :)
<zerephath> hmmm...so kosk no idea why I can't get a man page up for beagle?
<kosh> zerephath: no idea on that, not a problem I have seen before
<zerephath> *kosh*
<zerephath> K thanks
<kosh> fatejudger: you don't like my system?
<robotgeek> mrkris: or maybe apt-get --fix-missing upgrade
<robotgeek> mrkris: that worked for me, just now :)
<mrkris> robotgeek: not for me, it still tells me missing dependencies, that it couldn't stat the us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe packages
<mrkris> "Try using -f"
<mrkris> yeah that won't work either :-o
<robotgeek> mrkris: hmm, try archive.ubuntu.com, instead of us.
<__mikem> Hey, My new 64-bit computer is finally set up
<fatejudger> kosh: I wouldn't use that color scheme on my computer
<kosh> __mikem: grats
<fatejudger> kosh: I have yet to find a theme that's better than the default Kubuntu one for Dapper
<kosh> fatejudger: ah well I like it, I don't like bright colors for my desktop
<mrkris> robotgeek: nothing
<fatejudger> I wish I could figure out how to keep window sizes
<fatejudger> I always have to resize Konqueror every time I open it
<fatejudger> does anyone know how?
<Snake__> kosh: you owuld love my desktop
<mrkris> robotgeek: all i did was a fresh install, and used apt-get cmdline to update instead of the manager, now things wont work :-o
<__mikem> When the next mepis comes out, I really don't see any point in continuing the kubuntu project
<robotgeek> fatejudger: right click -> Advanced -> Window Settings
<__mikem> since ubuntu based mepis will be basicly the same thing
<fatejudger> right click where?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: on the window
<__mikem> anyware
<robotgeek> __mikem: hmm, interesting
<fatejudger> oh ok
<robotgeek> fatejudger: i am assuming you have kde 3.5.1 :)
<fatejudger> robotgeek: does that apply only to that program?
<fatejudger> robotgeek: yes, I do use Dapper
<robotgeek> fatejudger: yes, to konqueror only
<fatejudger> robotgeek: is there a way to do it globally for every program?
<__mikem> brb
<samoura> i am new in this linux and in kmenu/system/package manage there are files that aren installd and i try to click on install on the files but nothing happins please ;( help
<robotgeek> fatejudger: not sure
<Snake__> kosh: http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/6357/sweet23dr.jpg
<Snake__> digi t/
<robotgeek> samoura: okay, you opened adept and then?
<Snake__> dig it*
<Snake__> fatejudger: same to you http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/6357/sweet23dr.jpg :)
<samoura> i cant install nothing in adept ;( what do do wrong?
<fatejudger> Snake__: PINK!?!?
<samoura> why doesn start up?
<Snake__> Hell yea!
<samoura> to install
<robotgeek> samoura: it must be asking for your password somewhere
<samoura> yess i enter the password
<fatejudger> Snake__: your KDE theme has been Gnomified
<Snake__> fatejudger: how do you figure
<robotgeek> !adept
<ubotu> it has been said that adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<robotgeek> samoura: ^^
<Snake__> fatejudger: thats my taskbar up top
<Snake__> nothing like gnome
<__mikem> ok
<iustin> hello to everyone
<kosh> Snake__: I don't ever even see my desktop, I have 4 monitors and I wish I had far more space, the color setup I don't like though
<Snake__> kosh: hehe
<Snake__> That was more of a gag than serious
<Snake__> I got a nice blue theme I run
<__mikem> hey robotgeek, you say gnomeafied like its a bad thing
<robotgeek> me __mikem ?
<fatejudger> Snake__: is there a SuperKaramba widget for Kontact?
<__mikem> yup
<Snake__> fatejudger: yes I think so
<robotgeek> i never said that
<fatejudger> Snake__: I'd like to be able to see my appointments and whatnot on the desktop
<__mikem> nvm
<Snake__> fatejudger: there should be
<iustin> i mess some things with my sources.list but i made a backup on desktop , could u tell me the command line to copy paste it onto etc/apt
<robotgeek> iustin: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo cp ~/Desktop/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryanakca> is there a Dapper channel?
<iustin> thanks a lot
<samoura> hello what fail is in adept that is ge force fx driver install:;(
<iustin> robotgeek: thanks
<__mikem> is there a sponser to kubuntu pressed cds yet
<robotgeek> ryanakca: /j #ubuntu+1
<_mindspin> ! dapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is the pre-release name for the next version of Ubuntu, the release will be called 6.04. It is due 20th April. It is software in development and as such may break.  join #ubuntu+1 to talk about it
<fatejudger> Snake__: you don't use Krita?
<Snake__> fatejudger: Hell no, thats like...the paint of Linux
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> don't say that in #koffice
<fatejudger> have you used it in 1.5?
<Snake__> fatejudger: 1.5 best is VERY Good, but the one on my system is terriable
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> why not upgrade?
<fatejudger> they have the beta for Breezy and Dapper
<Snake__> fatejudger: lazy
<Snake__> haha
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> that's a horrible excuse
<Snake__> fatejudger: plus I Like the layout of gimp :)
<fatejudger> I hate that disjointed look
<fatejudger> too used to Photoshop
<fatejudger> I hear Krita will have layer styles soon too
<Snake__> fatejudger: I think it does doesnt it?
<fatejudger> not yet
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> I haven't checked in awhile
<fatejudger> I don't think it was supposed to go in for another couple of months
<Snake__> I need some irssi scripts
<Snake__> !irssi
<ubotu> rumour has it, irssi is http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<Snake__> :) sweet
<__mikem> ! ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<fatejudger> well I've had enough screwing around for the day
<fatejudger> I'll cya guys
<Snake__> cya
<Zappa> is there a way i can disable read/write caching to a device (specifically my memory stick on /dev/sdb)
<Snake__> Hmmm
<samoura> hello i am in Kmenu/system/package manager what fail is the fail name to install a video card driver
<samoura> hello i am in Kmenu/system/package manager what fail is the fail name to install a video card driver
<samoura> just need to know this please ;S hello i am in Kmenu/system/package manager what fail is the fail name to install a video card driver
<r2> hey guys i wanted to install firefox on kubuntu but t doesnt appear on my Package Manager, how can i install it?
<robotgeek> samoura: which video card? nvidia?
<samoura> GE force fx 6600
<robotgeek> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Plouj> why does LILO return error code 1 whenever I try to install it into the root partition (which is LVM)
<martin> r2: try this in Konsole: sudo apt-get install firefox
<r2> i get this error mate E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<robotgeek> r2: do you have adept open?
<__mikem> ! mepis
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<__mikem> !mepis
<ubotu> __mikem: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<r2> yes was open
<martin> Close it
<nxv_> hello
<robotgeek> r2: close it and try again
<r2> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<martin> Check your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<robotgeek> r2: dapper/breezy?
<nxv_> i get an error through out the upgrade procedure. cant donwload a valid version of pykdeextension. is there a mechanism to change the used mirror?
<r2> dapper
<r2> 5.10
<robotgeek> r2: okay, that is breezy
<martin> Flight 4 I presume?
<r2> oh ok my bad
<robotgeek> r2: do you have 5.10? (just making sure), lol,
<r2> yes 5.10
<r2> downloaded yesterday
<martin> I run Dapper Flight 4 and it still says 5.10 in the KMenu
<robotgeek> r2: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox"
<r2> thanks mate will try
<robotgeek> uhoh
<r2> same error mate :/
<robotgeek> r2: cat /etc/issue
<martin> What does your sources.list file look like?
<robotgeek> !info firefox
<r2> just a sec
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<robotgeek> it's in main
<asraniel> hi there, anybody knows how i can get some realy basic opengl support with a ati card? im not talking about the binary driver, doesnt work here. i need something that enables dri, even if its fake
<kosh> lightweight? HAHAHAHAHAHA! ;)
<robotgeek> asraniel, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> and enable glx module?
<__mikem> there are no ops in the dabian-bots room so anyone can abuse the bots and get away with it
<r2> martin: i have # before every line
<robotgeek> __mikem: no one cares
<r2> is that ok?
<samoura> i am traing to install a nvidia video car so follw those steps ->1 Select the System menu at the top of the screen. where is this system menu?
<martin> EVERY line???
<robotgeek> samoura: kmenu
<samoura> okei
<samoura> :D
<r2> i'm seeing it with vim dunno if its from that :/
<martin> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<robotgeek> samoura: open a konsole, type "kdesu adept"
<robotgeek> r2: vim should work just fine :)
<martin> Heh
* robotgeek is a rabid vim user
<samoura> where is console ?
<r2> text comments have ## and urls have only one # before them
<r2> lol robo :D
<samoura> where is console ?
<robotgeek> samoura: alt + f2, Konsole
<r2> robotgeek: is it normal to have # before the links on the sources.list file?
<robotgeek> r2: not all
#kubuntu 2007-02-19
<fanscore> bonjour
<ChaosEddie> ca va
<fanscore> j'ai besoin d'aide, je comprend rien a linux
<fanscore> ui et toi?
<word> !fe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KanRiNiN> Is there a channel for aiglx?  because #aiglx has like 5 users
<KanRiNiN> I can't get it to function in kubuntu
<ChaosEddie> je ne parle francais tres bien
<word> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xenol> i again get DCOP error
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<surgy> someone need me?
<ChaosEddie> :(
<ChaosEddie> apparently no one needs you
<cpk1> that depends, you available next saturday to go bank robbing?
<xenol> can anyone tell me wat it s this? i cant sudo kate file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6485/
<cpk1> you shouldnt use sudo with kate anyways
<BluesKaj> kdesu kate ...is the way to do it
<misterQ> does linux freeze?
<word> no...
<cpk1> I've had one lock up
<cpk1> ever
<SlackRat> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<word> if anything locks up, it's x not linux
<SlackRat> depends on the distro, a well made distro no
<cpk1> no, it was linux, hardware problem though
<SlackRat> slackware never froze on me, but suse has
<cpk1> inerted a module for it and locked me up
<SlackRat> i think my freeze ups were yast related then
<mshade> hardware issues can cause freezes
<mshade> dying hard drives can cause freezes
<SlackRat> a clunky overlay on a linux system
<mshade> and I/O wait can cause freezes
<SlackRat> definitely
<mshade> but it's much less prevalent
<tjz> does anyone have any suggestions on any p2p programs to use on kubuntu?
<SlackRat> mshade, i wont tell anyone youre here, if you wont tell anyone im here....   :-P
<daleach> sorry a lil off topic but does anyone know how to turn off these notifications of people entering and leaving the chatroom in xchat ?
<SlackRat> p2p for what?
<tjz> music and stuff
<SlackRat> dont look at them.... heh
<tjz> like ares
<cpk1> bit torrent is good
<cpk1> but thats not an app =P
<cpk1> i'm using ktorrent right now
<cpk1> azureus is also pretty decent
<tjz> ok can u send one of those 2 me?
<la> emule is the best
<tjz> cpk      Crooked Preacher Killer
<cpk1> tjz: just use apt
<la> but it takes me some time until i will instal it.........
<tjz> ok kool
<mshade> SlackRat: :-p
<la> i'm boring cat
<arriesp> hi
<mshade> SlackRat: I still love slack on the desktop, but I'm running it only on servers now.. Ubuntu has the full disk on my desktop and laptop now
<SlackRat> yeah, but im defaulting on my lappy these days to pcbsd
<SlackRat> for speed and ports
<mshade> how's the wifi support in bsd?
<SlackRat> kubuntu is my 'god i just wanna play some music while i try and write something for this deadline
<SlackRat> excellent in my expereince
<tjz> whats tha best search engine for ktorrent to get music videos
<SlackRat> i have to reconfgiure if i boot into ubuntu every time
<SlackRat> bsd just picks up from boot
<mshade> SlackRat: knetworkmanager
<SlackRat> runs as fast as slack with half the RAM
<mshade> SlackRat: repeat after me.. knetworkmanager :)
<SlackRat> knetworkmanager
<SlackRat> now that i said it?
<mshade> it's been my holy grail for mobile connectivity
<khaije1> who's pumped about kde4, eh?
<SlackRat> thats how i set it up, maybe ill recheck my config
<khaije1> anyone know what ubuntu release we'll see that in?
<mshade> it remembers keys when it picks up the network, connects automatically, gives you lists of available networks, reconnects when the connection drops
<SlackRat> if kde4 has gotten rid of artsd, im pumped
<khaije1> SlackRat: ya, it's out
<mshade> khaije1: really?
* mshade does a lil' boogie
<SlackRat> i ll check back into it thanks mshade.....thought i did all that , but maybe not
<mshade> SlackRat: i had to change /etc/sysconfig/networks before it worked right
<SlackRat> did it once on the bsd and no more work......
<SlackRat> aha!
<SlackRat> didnt have to edit diddly in bsd
<khaije1> mshade: oh ya, thats old news, they're adding an abstraction layer for a pluggable backend, from gstreamer to NMM etc, it's intensely cool! but thats just one of the goodies, which is why i can't wait
<mshade> khaije1: yeah, k4 looks awesome :)
* khaije1 proclaims
* mshade is still holding his breath for E17 though...
<mshade> SlackRat: look at /etc/network/interfaces
<SlackRat> xcellent
<mshade> SlackRat: each line should look like this:
<SlackRat> <kicks artsd corpse>
<mshade> auto eth0
<mshade> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<khaije1> it will be the point that i can recommend linux to anyone, i've been waiting forever for that moment
<khaije1> SlackRat: haha!
<mshade> SlackRat: arts served its purpose for a while..
<khaije1> mshade: is E still relevant after aiglx?
<mshade> before jack and alsa supported multiple channels easily
<SlackRat> i almost gave up on ubuntu this week, till i started using kubuntu resources
<mshade> khaije1: I still like its stuff.  It's also much lighter weight than the openGL based stuff
<mshade> SlackRat: i still needed native windows to fix my ipod, too.. though that's really apple's fault more than anyone else
<khaije1> SlackRat: whats kubuntu resources?
<SlackRat> forums and irc
<khaije1> mshade: what was wrong w/ it? i haven't needed windows in years, ipod or no
<SlackRat> too much white noise and lollercons on standard ubuntu
<SlackRat> 900 + people scrolling by.....bleh
<mshade> khaije1: i was getting a particular error message -- 'use iTunes to restore'
<mshade> on my nano
<khaije1> SlackRat: it's a website + irc?
<mshade> i tried wine, windows and itunes in vmware, etc
<mshade> in the end i just had to restore it with itunes, like it said.
<SlackRat> irc on freenode and theres a kubuntu forums site
<mshade> using the iPod is fine with amarok etc
<SlackRat> smaller, less categories, easier to find how tos and get answers
<mshade> SlackRat: yeah, a lot of lamers have jumped on the *buntu wagon :-p
<khaije1> mshade: oh man that sucks, interesting how apple manages to tie you in to their services no matter what isn't it?
<SlackRat> and since i use kde most all the tme.....
<mshade> khaije1: all i needed to do was reflash the firmware, but you can't download it from anywhere.  dd would have worked fine if i had a backup of it
<khaije1> SlackRat: haha, by lamers do you mean 'the rest of the world' ?
<SlackRat> too many, i think sometimes, makes it hard for people who want to get things working and add to the project
<mshade> (like the whole diggnation..)
<mshade> khaije1: ;)
<SlackRat> had a four page forum flame war over why isnt there an advanced section to the forum for those odd, config problems for people comfortable with linux
<khaije1> mshade: lolz-asaurus hex
<SlackRat> heh, diggnation
<khaije1> mshade: thats good to know about the firmware, people are asking me to fix their ipods all the time, thx
<SlackRat> we should start indiggnation
<mshade> SlackRat: LOL!!!
* mshade fires up whois and snatches the domain
<mshade> it's taken :(
* khaije1 implodes from laughter
<SlackRat> ur kidding?
<SlackRat> damn, have to have a lawyer follow me round copyrighting everything i say now
<SlackRat> lol
<mshade> heheh
<mshade> you get an apache error at http://indiggnation.com/
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* khaije1 checking netcraft
<SlackRat> kinda makes you indignant , eh?
<mshade> ;)
<khaije1> since june  05
<SlackRat> finally found a bit of sanity in their kubuntu irc and forums
<SlackRat> less lollercons
<SlackRat> and lamers
* khaije1 sighs
<khaije1> SlackRat: yr not part troll are you?
<SlackRat> nope
<SlackRat> just burnt on the whole phenomeon this week.....
* khaije1 puts troll-repellant back on utility belt
<khaije1> how do you mean?
<SlackRat> misleading info, lots of ado about nothing.....i know theres so many people working their asses off
<SlackRat> but theres a flood of literal adolescents running around ,,,,,rant and rave fanboys, gets annoying
<SlackRat> with less attention atm on kubuntu, you find less of all that
<SlackRat> xubuntu is probaly the zen center of the universe
<SlackRat> heh
<khaije1> SlackRat: was there some event or something? i must have missed it all
<premier_> hello, my computer has not been shutting down properly
<SlackRat> nope, not really, it reminded me of running suse and going to suse irc support......it s bedlam
<khaije1> i use xubuntu on my laptop, the chan is *rarely* very active
<premier_> I get a black screen for a long time when I log out of kde, and sometimes I have to crash it
<SlackRat> with people dispensing clearly inapproapirate and wrong info that could trash some new guys system
<SlackRat> yeah, like kubuntu, its a bit out of the limelight.....
<SlackRat> this channel is more of what one might expect from a linux channel......but the suse and ubuntu?
<SlackRat> i steer clear of now
<khaije1> where do you fall on the whole kde vs gnome intifada?
<premier_> khaije1: I was just trying gnome today, but i crashed.  It was very strange
<SlackRat> threres a new intifada? or just the ongoing flame wars?
<khaije1> premier_: can you copy 'tail /var/log/syslog'  to the paste bin?
<premier_> Its like it tried to load up my kde settings, that didnt end well...
* arriesp bye people
<SlackRat> bye
<premier_> http://pastebin.ca/362674
<khaije1> SlackRat: heh, same old stuff, i don't usually chime in that much but it seems like gnome is better, at producing advanced tech, but kde is better and incorporating it cohesively
<premier_> Ive rebooted since I tried gnome
<khaije1> just makes me wonder about the future sometimes
<SlackRat> kde user, but if gnome or xfce or flux works, great....its about choice
<SlackRat> i got a vm of etch running gnome atm somewhere
<SlackRat> just not what im used to and not the options i prefer....atm
<SlackRat> actually like xfce better than gnome
<premier_> SlackRat: maybe Im a gui addict, but xfce is to simple to useful imho, but I havent used it enough to know
<premier_> how could I experiment with enlightenment on my computer?
<SlackRat> me neither, but its fast and light and i can manuevre round imo easier than gnome if im coming from kde
<SlackRat> sit crosslegged in front of your screen and chant OM
<SlackRat> oh....u mean the desktop
<khaije1> SlackRat: nothing wrong w/ that, there is something that feels natural and appealing about it where as kde can feel like alien technology at times
<SlackRat> used it so much on so many distros its real comfortable for me
* khaije1 puts the bing down
<khaije1> premier_: apt-cache sarch enlightenment
<premier_> khaije1: do you have anything to say about that log it pastebinned?
<SlackRat> tho i think that kde  (and OO atm) might be starting to add too many buggy useless features for their own good
<khaije1> premier_:  actually could you dump more, instead of showing shutdown it only showed the startup info, maybe try tail -100 /var/log/syslog
<weatherman> hi, if my provider says it doesn't support pppoe does it mean that I don't have any chance at all to connect through pppoe?
<premier_> SlackRat: if thats true, they'll be falling down the windows route.  As a former microsoft user, I can tell you that that windows contains so much useless features that run in the background, consume reasources, and crash your computer
<khaije1> weatherman: dsl?
<premier_> http://pastebin.ca/362678
<weatherman> khaije1: yes sir :)
<SlackRat> yup , could be a problem
<SlackRat> i think ive seen more feeping creaturism and buggy problems in kde this year than ever before
<premier_> khaije1: I was experimenting with beryl, gnome, kde, in different combinations, and I caused a lot of crashes and stuff
<khaije1> feeping creaturism? not that *IS* frightening
<Dr_willis> I liked some of the features of that Mandriva Mettis live cd i saw the other day
<premier_> a pun on creeping featurism, right?
<SlackRat> heh, yeah
<SlackRat> Mettis??
<SolidSource> after installing azureus through adept...does anyones NOT start up, no matter how many times you try to start it?
<Dr_willis> yea a fancy desktop thang.. ads some neat featres.. but dosent need a high end video card
<khaije1> premier_: i hate to say it but i'm not quite sure what to make of the problem you described
<SlackRat> btw, the duvall distro (after Mandriva dumped him) is based on debian i hear....
<premier_> beryl-style, or just fancy?
<SolidSource> !acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 22375 kB, installed size 54700 kB (Only available for i386)
<Dr_willis> different from beryl - not as '3dish' and more useable in ways
<Dr_willis> Check out the live cd some time.
<HymnToLife> SlackRat, based on Ubuntu, even
<premier_> khaije1: Actually, Ive been having a lot of trouble with linux.  Given that Im told that its supposed to be more stable, I wondering if there's something Im doing wrong
<Dr_willis> I couldent get the live cd to install properly however. :(
<HymnToLife> I tested the first alpha live CD of it
<HymnToLife> its Kubuntu with different graphics
<Dr_willis> given the problems ive had with windows... Linux is a peice of angle food cake with frosting.
<Dr_willis> :)
<premier_> google mandriva mettis return almost no results... mispelling?
<Dr_willis> check the disrtowatch web site
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: What is?
<Dr_willis> let me see
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: mettis?
<premier_> well, maybe its my imagination, or maybe its because Im a noob and Im playing around way to much, but it doesnt seem to crash/fail more that I'd like
<MuJ> http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse/
<DaSkreech> premier_: ^^^ :)
<Dr_willis> Mandriva-2007.0-One-Metisse.i586.iso
<Dr_willis> 1 t 2 s's :)
<SlackRat> how is ulteo?
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  i need to install vmware some day
<khaije1> premier_: alot of the statements people make about linux aren't really saying what it *is* as much as what it can be, ubuntu is intended to included lots of new software, part of the reason why it's popular, but certain it's possible for problems to arise especially when you're first learning yr way around fixes tend to be more hackish
<Dr_willis> then theres unlearning the bad windows habbits
<khaije1> premier_: if your goal is to learn it, make sure you set up yr system in a way that you seperate yr OS from yr user data so that you can reinstall on a whim, thats my recommendation
<khaije1> premier_: that way you can isolate the variable, and apply what you've learned
* khaije1 sounds gong
<Dr_willis> 'learn the fundamentals'
<SlackRat> did anyone just hear a gong?
<soulrider> i tried mandriva before and didnt really like it
<soulrider> and i found quite a few bugs right from the begining
<DaSkreech> I tried Mandriva long before and did really like it
<DaSkreech>  It shipped with a whole slew of documentation
<Dr_willis> I with these disrto would stop all these little annlying 'tweeks' that dont really add much value,, other then rearanging stuff.
<HymnToLife> I liked the old Mandrakes (still hame my Mandrake 10 CDs)
<SlackRat> its good for newbs but has alot under the hood, its not a one disk install with one app per job
<alessandro> Hi.I need to compile a driver,but i need first the kernel source .how can i get em?
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<HymnToLife> but I just can't get used to the RPM stuff
<soulrider> i just tried it out because my teacher said he used it, but i found it a bit slow. There were a couple of things that i liked better than ubuntu though
<Dr_willis> alessandro,  you also need to instll the 'build-essential' package
<SlackRat> yeah, would be happy if i never had to see another rpm
<soulrider> i never really used RPM myself, but i heard it sucked
<SlackRat> tho PCLinuxOS reinvented somthing based on mandrake rpms didnt they??
<Dr_willis> rpms are ok.. :) all this stugg gets soo overhyped..
<DaSkreech> RPM's suck as much as .debs
<alessandro> Dr_willis: I installed them already
<samben> Hi, I'm having trouble getting dual-monitors working
<DaSkreech> Apt however rocks ":)
<Dr_willis> package-managment is just a LARGE and complex problem with lots of pitfalls.
<samben> dell laptop and dell 17 flat panel
<SlackRat> rpms suck more cause it takes three syllables to say it
<SlackRat> as opposed to deb
<SlackRat> L-P
<SlackRat> :-P
<Dr_willis> .tar.gz !
<soulrider> as i see it they should make a new package type, and most distros should use it. It would help new users a lot
<Dr_willis> .exe
<soulrider> i never really understood the .gz part of tar.gz
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  that was sort of the decision to go with rpm a few yrs back... and everyone went 'ick'
<SlackRat> gunzip
<adydas_> soulrider: gunzip
<Dr_willis> gz  = gzipped
<soulrider> i see
<Dr_willis> tar archives have no compression
<soulrider> but its just like a normal zip right ?
<soulrider> ahh
<jhutchins> soulrider: There's actually a universal binary package format, but it's not used much.
<Dr_willis> gzip is not the same as a 'zip' :)
<soulrider> jhutchins: what is it ?
<intelikey> .tar.bz2    .tar.gz      .tar.zip   ...
<SlackRat> compiling
<khaije1> jhutchins: what is it?
<soulrider> im such a newb to linux
<Dr_willis> dont get confused and try to 'unzip' a .bz2, or gz file
<soulrider> and ive been using it since july
<DaSkreech> .package I think
<Dr_willis> heck i rember .arc .zoo .lzh  and other archive frmats
<khaije1> thats gay
<soulrider> khaije1: watch it....
<khaije1> (no fense to the homosexual population intended)
<Dr_willis> theres the autopackage system out also. and the klick stuff
<DaSkreech> kilk is neat bt will never catch on
<intelikey> Dr_willis what ever happened to .arj  ?
<Dr_willis> neither seem to work very well from what ige messed with them
<DaSkreech> but
<soulrider> i remember arj files
<soulrider> long time ago
<Dr_willis> i dont rember thise
<Dr_willis> heh.
<khaije1> jhutchins: were you thinking of a format called .package?
<soulrider> i think they were for DOS though
<dwidmann> Hmmm
<dwidmann> the usplash bug in 64-bit has finally been fixed :)
<Dr_willis> i always disabvle usplash :)
<dwidmann> Me too
<dwidmann> but I have to stare at it while booting the live cd
<adydas_> I swear to god, if your looking for somthing to do and loved lemmings apt-get install pingus
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<adydas_> I just have to share.
<soulrider> im such a dork... a couple of years ago i downlaoded Mandrake and suse, but i had them installed for like one day and went back to windows just because i was too lazy to learn
<soulrider> i wish i had made the switch then
<Dr_willis> or install dosbox and play your old dos games
<khaije1> !nexuiz
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<khaije1> this game is the truth
<DaSkreech> khaije1: too damn fast
<dwidmann> Looks like herd 4 finally got the polishing it needed too ... seemed like a mess at herd 2
<soulrider> BTW, does anyone know if its possible to get the stuff in the repos on CDs or DVDs ? kind of like the extra CDs in Suse and Mandriva
<Dr_willis> the 'stuff' can be quite a few GB. :)
<dwidmann> soulrider: the dvd has the entire main repository on it, if I remember right, asides from that, not that I know
<soulrider> yes Dr_willis im aware of that
<soulrider> i see dwidmann
<Dr_willis> of course given how fast updates can be for this stuff..
<dwidmann> As for the stuff, you'd need about 3 dvds
<dwidmann> perhaps more
<SolidSource> question: anyone getting "couldn't find" message when trying to install acroread, mozilla-acroread, acroread-plugins?
<dwidmann> perhaps less also
<intelikey> i'd only want the 'stuff' after they stop updating it every week
<premier_> When I turn on acpi, sometimes my computer will crash on boot, saying, "Soft Lockup on CPU #0"
<khaije1> DaSkreech: what about rrootage?
<soulrider> SolidSource: you have enabled the extra repos ?
<soulrider> rrootage owns!!
<premier_> I find it amazing that the operating system is able to detect something like that
<Dr_willis> khaije1,   i couldent even figure out how to starty that game...
<Dr_willis> :)
<SlackRat> soulrider, not that i know of, since if you wanna include the unsupported multiverse its like two ro three dvds, the repos outnumber debian atm
<dwidmann> intelikey: in other words, not until the distribution is dead, assuming that could happen (and I won't let it >:( )
<DaSkreech> khaije1: Eh?
<khaije1> Dr_willis: it's the 'z' key :-)
<SolidSource> soulrider: yes...I make my own lists and have everything enabled
<cpk1> soulrider: you can burn you apt-cache to dvd or cd
<Dr_willis> khaije1,  gesh - thats so logical! :)
<intelikey> dwidmann no.
<khaije1> DaSkreech: just a nice retro-ish arcade game you might like
<intelikey> dwidmann warty is not being updated at all now.
<DaSkreech> What's rrooted?
<DaSkreech> repos?
<dwidmann> intelikey: don't forget about security updates, they keep going for years :D
<dwidmann> Wait, you've got a point >.>
<soulrider> cpk1: i know that, im justa sking ebcause i remember someone was complaining one day that you couldnt get CDs or DVDs with extra packages for the peoiple with no net access
<khaije1> DaSkreech: you betcha
<soulrider> rrootage
<intelikey> dwidmann on the LTS they do,  but warty is already EOL
<khaije1> hmm.. actually I'll brb :-)
<dwidmann> True, true
<Dr_willis> if ya got no net access... go back to dos. :)
<DaSkreech> !rrootage
<ubotu> rrootage: arcade-style space shooting game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23a-4 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 240 kB
<soulrider> i wish i was a better programmer to be able to contribute with patches and stuff
<SlackRat> its a good point.....mepis finally released extras for free download,and theyre based on buntu now
<soulrider> Dr_willis: lots of people here dont ahve net access
<dwidmann> Don't look at me, Work has my brain fried for the [insert indeterminate amount of time here] 
<SlackRat> join launchpad and submit bug reportws
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  people 'in here' ? :)
<soulrider> Dr_willis: where i live
<SlackRat> lol
<dwidmann> soulrider: and where's that?
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  ok.. heh - tht dident make sence at first.
<Dr_willis> :)
<SlackRat> i spent my first two years on linux without net access.....
<soulrider> dwidmann: do a whois :P
<SlackRat> big ass distros were great
<Dr_willis> if it werent for IRC.. i wouldent need net access
<Dr_willis> :)
<dwidmann> fine, so I can't be lazy :\
<dwidmann> whois soulrider
<soulrider> SlackRat: i got some classmates that want linux but they dont ahve neta ccess, and they need stuff like java sdk
<dwidmann> freaking slash :(
<soulrider> plus, theya re newbies so they need to learn
<SlackRat> give them suse or fedora
<SlackRat> five to six cds
<intelikey> <Dr_willis> if ya got no net access... go back to dos. :)   <<<  except that dos never was as cool as linux+bash   no already scrolled text paging, no multi-ttys no command line editing,  no tab completion....  need i go on ?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  dr-dos !! :)
<Dr_willis> free-dos
<SlackRat> tho suse got too buggy for me this year, and the MS deal soured the whole idea
<soulrider> SlackRat: im a newbie too at linux, so i want them to ahve the same distro as me so i can help them with what i know
<SlackRat> or debian dvds
* Dr_willis goes back to CP/M
<soulrider> i tried suse and i thought it sucked
<SlackRat> you can download packages and put them on cds, say two or three cds worth
<SolidSource> SuSE = business oriented OS
<SlackRat> i usually store downloaded pkgs so i dont have to download them again
<soulrider> SlackRat: thats what i kind of wanted to do, but i dont really know if theres a way to ahve apt downlaod deps too
<peanutb> it seems my up and down keys have stopped working, anyone know howto fix this?
<soulrider> even if i already ahve them installed
<SlackRat> hmn
<DaSkreech> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<intelikey> SlackRat but that doesn't help if you have the updates and security repos enabled  you will always have to dl the latest.    (always until EOL)
<SlackRat> you should consider debian when etch is released, one dvd thousands of pkgs......ubuntu uses many of the same tools
<cpk1> you can its like -d or something to download only
<SlackRat> cause u couldnt exactly reproduce the first three or four ubuntu pkg cds based on debians, it wouldnt work right
<intelikey> SlackRat ubuntu is based on debian
<dwidmann> SlackRat: thought it was two?
<SlackRat> yes, but not hundred percent compatible
<soulrider> cpk1: i know you can do -d, but will it also download dependencies? even if you have them installed ?
<SlackRat> theres two dvds of packages without source, yeah
<peanutb> SlackRat: look at http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<intelikey> not 90% compatable
<SlackRat> you use the dvds as repos, some packages wll find unmet deps still
<SlackRat> just as it might in testing or unstable online
<intelikey> well maybe 90%.... idk the exact %
<soulrider> i might try that
<dwidmann> I'll be back ...... assuming the new install boots okay
<soulrider> but im not sure of my classmates for DVD drives
<SlackRat> got pretty far with only discs for repos , but thats why ubuntu wasnt practical then without net access
<soulrider> dwidmann: good luck
<soulrider> too late :(
<intelikey> too late :S
<johey> Can anyone recommend a good FTP client with SSL support? Preferably KDE/QT.
<intelikey> konqueror ?
<richard> you took the words out of my mouth
<johey> intelikey: Ah. I've heard about that one. ;) Didn't know it had FTP support at all. Heh.
<intelikey> ;/
<DaSkreech> Konqueror has * support
<intelikey> mmm more like .*   but yeah
<DaSkreech> I may be overstating but let me check man:/konqueror
<intelikey> check   #konqueror while you're at it
<peanutb> my up, down, and del buttons stopped working. anyone know a fix
<intelikey> inputrc
<johey> How do I enable Auth SSL support for a server in Konqueror?
<peanutb> whats inputrc?
<SlackRat> or try something odd and download the mepis extra cds to see if they are mostly compatible with ubuntu.....my guess is you want a five cd distro to start  with tho, you can always move on to another one
<soulrider> !inputrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inputrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> i guess i can just download the stuff for my friends and give it to them
<intelikey> peanutb a runtime configuration file.   the default is  /etc/inputrc   but that won't affect kde i don't think.  only consoles and terminals...
<dwidmann> How (in)convenient
<khaije1> off the wall question, do you think jabber will ever supersede irc?
<peanutb> whatever the problem is, it also effects all kde and GTK programs.
<SlackRat> over my dead body
<intelikey> peanutb check the   kcontrol
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to zip using ark (to a tar.gz ) with a password?
<soulrider> peanutb: this will sound like a windows fix, but have you restarted ? :P
<dwidmann> I don't think it will, hopefully it will supersede other instant messengers though
<khaije1> but is there anything irc does better than jabber?
<soulrider> i never used jabber =/
<DaSkreech> khaije1: Attract idiots?
<intelikey> what's jabber ?
<khaije1> haha
<dwidmann> too true
<dwidmann> almost sad
<SlackRat> soulrider, since ubuntu is a one cd distro, with net repos, youd be banging your head on the wall
<peanutb> soulrider, no i havent, will do
<DaSkreech> khaije1: It has a better more stable set of commands so You can expect most IRC clients to have a core set of functionality. Nothing like that exists for jabber
<SlackRat> first three or four deb cds, or another distro that everyone was on makes more sense
<dwidmann> SlackRat: but banging my head against the wall is fun
<gan|y|med> hi
<SlackRat> heh
<khaije1> DaSkreech: thats a good point, i wonder if that will ever change
<DaSkreech> khaije1: You can run jabber servers that don't even allow multiple Person chat.....
<DaSkreech> That alone is hard to get over
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: Ho
<dwidmann> The feisty installer didn't even set up grub :(
<khaije1> DaSkreech: can't really hold configurability against it?
<dwidmann> I hate having to do this crap manually ...
<khaije1> DaSkreech: you found me?!?
<soulrider> lol dwidmann
<SlackRat> look at mepis for the time being......they got a few pkg cds for download
* intelikey hates automatic krap...
<soulrider> what i think the installation REALLY needs, is to let you select what packages you want to install with the distro
<SlackRat> debian system now based on ubuntu kernel and development
<khaije1> DaSkreech: heh, pardon the last comment, i was thinking you were talking to me, thats the resource name for my jabber account :-)
<SlackRat> now youre talking slackware, heh
<DaSkreech> khaije1: Ho?
<gan|y|med> DaSkreech: is ho short for something or just your way of saying hi?
<soulrider> or calling youa  ho' :P
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: Letters are right by each other on the keyboard
<khaije1> DaSkreech: ganymede, It's my desktop name
<sstchur> In KDE Network settings, I can see that my laptop's built in wireless card is detected, but it is disabled, and any attempt to "enable" it always fails.  Why would this be?
<soulrider> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> navaho ?
<gan|y|med> i am using another language version
<gan|y|med> DaSkreech: what keyboard do you use? dvorak?
<khaije1> ~U.N.I.T.Y.!~
* khaije1 chuckles
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: i and o aren't beside each other on your keyboard????
<SlackRat> unity in all its diversity
<intelikey> order is complex.   chaos is simple...
<gan|y|med> DaSkreech: oh, got that wrong
<soulrider> intelikey: true :P
<dx11101> hi all
<soulrider> hi dx11101
<dwidmann> Yum, chaos, and can I have some mass destruction for dessert?
<dx11101> i just installed kubuntu two weeks ago and im stuck on somenthing
<dx11101> i can get my system to read SD chips
<soulrider> dx11101: what do you need help with ?
<dx11101> *cant
<soulrider> uhm
<Dr_willis> dx11101,  what kind of system?
<soulrider> like the cammera cards ?
<intelikey> dwidmann it comes with that order  yes
<dx11101> yeah
<dx11101> when i put it into the card reader it prompts me with a open window option
<dx11101> but it gives me a blank folder
<Dr_willis> My laptops built in media-reader - dose not work under linux. :( sadly.. had to get a $5   media reader for the usb ports.
<gan|y|med> does anybody use initng on ubuntu edgy???
<dx11101> but i know it has photos
<Dr_willis> dx11101,  mount the thing manually. I find auto-mounting can often cause more problems then it solves
<intelikey> gan|y|med not on edgy   i have on hoary
<dx11101> ahh
<dx11101> yeah because i have it automounting
<dx11101> but before i automoutned it gave me a URL error reading the card
<Dr_willis> when in doubt fall back to the console/terminal. :)
<gan|y|med> intelikey: that's too old i am afraid. it worked on dapper for me. flawlessly. but on edgy (like some other things, argh) it doesn't
<Dr_willis> of course it pays to learn that stuff incase you never need to rescue a system.
<intelikey> when confident, use the console
<intelikey> :)
<dx11101> well im a n00b
<Dr_willis> un-n00b yourself :)
<gan|y|med> intelikey: just a shot in the dark, but have you had problems with usb devices?
<dx11101> with the command line anyways
<Dr_willis> quit playing with your n00b - you will go blind. :P
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to password protect a tar.gz
<SlackRat> shave your hands Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> gan|y|med i have never seen edgy not breezy nor warty for that matter.
<Dr_willis> !find pgp
<ubotu> Found: gpgp, libpgp-sign-perl, pgpdump, pgpgpg, pgplsh (and 9 others)
<Dr_willis> !info gpgp
<ubotu> gpgp: gnome front-end to GnuPG - a free PGP replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Dr_willis> pgp can encrypt files right?
<dx11101> pretty good privacy
<dwidmann> shadowhywind: well, you could use (k)gpg to do a one way encryption on it .....
<SlackRat> see, if you say noob on the ubuntu channel people have hissy fits
<intelikey> gan|y|med i'll probably never see feisty either... nor the one that fillows it.
<gan|y|med> intelikey: i mean on hoary
<intelikey> fillows  ?
<SlackRat> feisty, be thankful you can still be moderately aroused
<intelikey> follows
<shadowhywind> dwidmann do you know if Ark can handle the extraction or even to password from there?
<SlackRat> oh, you meant the new release
<gan|y|med> intelikey: is there a reason for this (like "never change a running system")?
<SlackRat> never mind
<dwidmann> shadowhywind: doubtful
<Dr_willis> ark is just a fancy front end to the various command line tools.. last i looked.
<intelikey> gan|y|med yeah,  it's called dialup.
<cpk1> noob
<intelikey> gan|y|med you dl the install cd at 4k down
<shadowhywind> dwidmann so i can use kgpg to encrypt my file, and i am asumeing that it will also decrypte it later?
<netcat> anyone using 2.6.20 kernel ?
<dwidmann> shadowhywind: yes
<dwidmann> netcat: I will be in about 10 minutes
<netcat> I don't recommend it dwidmann
* DaSkreech picks up a hissy fit
<gan|y|med> intelikey: i got the same problem at home, that doesn't prevent you from getting a new version (oreilley even has an ubuntu book plus dapper released)
<dwidmann> netcat: why's that?
* DaSkreech throws it at cpk1
<nc631> I'm having issues with netfilter
<SlackRat> lmao
<nc631> they changed it a fair bit...
<gan|y|med> intelikey: so no usb probs on hoary with initng?
<nc631> x_tables and shit...
* cpk1 dodges!
<intelikey> at least DaSkreech knows you don't "have" hissies.  you pitch them...
<intelikey> gan|y|med no
<DaSkreech> Comes with the job
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> DaSkreech well do you 'have' or 'throw' coniptions ?
<dwidmann> I never played with netfilters anyway
<SlackRat> you can pitch, throw or have.....so there
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I think it depends on how old you are
<intelikey> SlackRat yankey
<dx11101> HEY GUYS THANKS FOR THE HELP I GOT IT WORKING
<gan|y|med> intelikey: thx anyway
<SlackRat> lol
<dx11101> much thanks
<intelikey> lol
<DaSkreech> dx11101: Cool :)
<DaSkreech> Now script it
<dx11101> i used the gui based systems settings to get it working
<dx11101> i guess i suck at konsole
<dx11101> :)
<dx11101> it was automounted but it wasnt "enabled" for some reason
<jarn> Is there a way to make ls sort files like konqueror does, with the folders first and then the rest in alphabetical order instead of just in alphabetical order?
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<Dr_willis> dx11101,  ive noticed a lot of quirks with kubuntu and auto-mounting lately.
<intelikey> jarn  man ls
<Mena> i need a progran to open this extentionm of files .bin its like iso files ...so any ideas
<dx11101> i have all my NTFS partitions automounted
<dx11101> without issues
<dwidmann> Mena: you probably run the .bin files in a shell
<dx11101> eventually im going to convert my data to EXT3 though
<dwidmann> or wait
<dwidmann> that .bin
<dwidmann> You can convert it to iso if you want, I think
<Mena> dwidmann, how to covert
<dwidmann> additionally, I think k3b can handle the .bin files
<Mena> ok
<cpk1> Mena: is it a bin/cue video?
<Dr_willis> yes - k3b is supposed to handle cue/bin now.
<Mena> yes
<SlackRat> http://applications.linux.com/applications/07/02/16/1937237.shtml?tid=26&tid=13&tid=22
<cpk1> Mena: bchunk will convert them to iso
<Mena> dr_willis, ok
<SlackRat> ouch......
* Dr_willis slaps the peopl;e that decided to use .bin extension
<SlackRat> you mean that intifada??
<Blacken> Well, I managed to hose NTLDR when installing Linux next to Windows. (There were two separate Windows installs, 32-bit and 64-bit, and I overwrote the 32-bit one that had NTLDR on the hard drive...sigh). Is there a way on Linux to see drives/partitions the way boot.ini's loader would (i.e. multi(0)disk(0)...)?
<nc631> dwidmann: cause I'm having heaps of issues with 2.6.20
<Mena> cpk1, ok
<jarn> intelikey: I looked through that already, I didn't see it in there. I think I'm just not noticing it because I can't believe it's not possible.
<cpk1> Mena: its in the repos
<dx11101> how do you tell which kernel version you have
<dwidmann> uname -r
<Mena> cpk1, ok good that you tell me :D
<cpk1> Mena: and its as easy as bchunk namof.bin nameof.cue namofoutput
<DaSkreech> can ark do volumes in creation?
<dx11101> kthanks
<cpk1> or it might be cue file then bin file read the man Mena =)
<Blacken> It's not as simple as hda/hdb, as one drive is SATA and the other IDE.
<Mena> cpk1, ok cool :D
<eric_> is there a way to set the konsole so it automatically starts up in sudo mode?
<peanutb> in konversation, how do you show actions?
<Dr_willis> eric_, 'sudo mode' hmmm....
<DaSkreech> peanutb: actions?
<eric_> yea...
<peanutb> as in "* Dr_willis slaps the peopl;e that decided to use .bin extension"
<Dr_willis> you could set up a konsle item to run a root shell
<DaSkreech> peanutb: ah that I read konsole at first :)
<DaSkreech> peanutb: try /me
<Dr_willis> eric_,  sudo mode - dosent make a lot of sence. :)  you could use 'sudo -s' to have a root shell
<dwidmann> that or you could run konsole as kdesu konsole instead
* peanutb say wahoo
<eric_> yea i know
<eric_> thats what i normally do
<Dr_willis> of course the point of using sudo. is to not have root shells open. where ya can accidently break things
<eric_> ok
<dwidmann> or where someone else can accidentally help you in accidentally breaking things by accidentally walking up to your accidentally unused computer and accidentally type in rm -rf
<dwidmann> /
<SlackRat> you cant sudo rm -rf?
<fudgey> hey
<dwidmann> SlackRat: not without the password
<fudgey> is it possible to get a spread sheet program?
<SlackRat> but the password makes you root enuf to trash your system
<SlackRat> as does fakeroot
* peanutb scratches his head wondering what rm -rf does
<SlackRat> peanut, wanna lose your whole system
<gnomefreak> peanutb: it removes a directory if you name the directory
<fudgey> excel on ubuntu?
<dwidmann> fudgey: openoffice and koffice and gnomeoffice all have spreadsheet programs
<fudgey> can I install ubuntu on an old imac?
<SlackRat> what it does help with is stopping people who can get into your system from looking for the root accountand cracking it
<peanutb> fudgey, its already there, openoffice.org spreadsheet
<gnomefreak> fudgey: yes
<fudgey> thanks =)
<fudgey> how to?
<fudgey> which button loads the cd
<fudgey> on startup
<dwidmann> fudgey: yes, but you need the PowerPC ISO image
<fudgey> o
<peanutb> how old is this mac?
<fudgey> 9.2
<fudgey> a
<peanutb> ok
<flaccid0es> yeah should do auto if you burned the ppc image
<jarn> Is there a flag to make ls sort files like konqueror does, with the folders first and then the rest in alphabetical order instead of just in alphabetical order? I looked through man ls but didn't see it. I think I'm just missing it, because I've got to imagine they have one.
<fudgey> k thanks
<DaSkreech> Wait
<intelikey> jarn  man ls
<DaSkreech> Dolphin is in KDEBASE?
<jarn> intelikey: You said that already. Again, I didn't see it in there.
<dwidmann> ls -X
<intelikey> jarn sgort answer.     if it's not there.  it's not there.
<intelikey> short
<jarn> dwidmann: ls -X doesn't do that.
<noel_> Greetings folks. Is the a version of UBUNTU that has a 1000mhz system clock instead of 250? I am trying to run ROSEGARDEN.
<dwidmann> looks like it does to me
<dwidmann> it's showing directories first ... just like you were asking about
<jarn> Not for me, it isn't.
<dwidmann> hummmmm
<Dr_willis> check your alias's
<jarn> It is in some directories.
<dwidmann> Dr_Willis: I think I shall
<intelikey> dwidmann that's only because all your dirs are smaller than the files
<dwidmann> Probably
<DaSkreech> aren't all dirs like 4k ?
<intelikey> -X sorts by size
<dwidmann> Wait
<dwidmann> Bah
<dwidmann> Yeah, that was it
<dwidmann> I'm too jumpy right now
<dwidmann> too much lack of sleep and not enough coffee to compensate
<noel_> DaSkreech: Greetings. I don't suppose you know of an easy way to the system clock back to 1000, currently it is at 250 and ROSEGARDEN is complaining?
<DaSkreech> The clcok?
<DaSkreech> as in the Processor speed?
<dx11101> isnt that set in the bios?
<NightBird> dx11101, it might be a dynamic clock...
<Dr_willis> I dont know.. he has me totally baffled..
<Dr_willis> :)
<noel_> DaSkreech: "System timer resolution is too low" ROSEGARDEN.
<Dr_willis> sounds liek cpu throtteling?
<Dr_willis> thats not the same as the cpu speed.. i think ..
<dx11101> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<NightBird> System timer resolution o_O
<dx11101> is taht the program?
<thev> can someone help me with Samba?  I have one share which isn't playing nice.  Many others are.  I'm not sure what the the problem can be
<NightBird> that isn't the cpu speed at all...
<thev> as far as I can tell permissions are the same
* dwidmann starts working on a small script to handle the sorting
<Mena> how to open a directory in terminal
<noel_> dx11101: Yes .Rosegarden is the program.
<intelikey> jarn something like this would do it, but i doubt it's what you want. ####  for Q in * ;do [ -d "$Q" ]  && DIRS="$DIRS \n$Q" || FILES="$FILES \n$Q" ;done ;echo -e "$DIRS \n$FILES"  ####
<Mena> bec i cant cd it
<SlackRat> cd /dir/name/path
<intelikey> jarn and that will probably error if filenames have spaces or other special chars
<jarn> intelikey: Ah.
<jarn> intelikey: What do I do with that?
<thev> can I reload fstab without restarting?
<intelikey> jarn you could put that in a function in .bashrc   or a script.   or you can just plug it into the commandline
<intelikey> thev sudo mount -a
<intelikey> thev that will mount anything not mounted.
<thev> what if it's already mounted and I changed it's parameters in fstab?
<intelikey> thev if you have changed a mountpoint or something like that,  you'll have to umount it first.
<thev> ok, cool
<thev> thanks
<jarn> intelikey: Naw, that's not what I wanted, but thanks anyway.
<intelikey> thev sudo umount /dev/device   or sudo umount /mount/point
<intelikey> jarn i told you it probably wasn't.   it's not formated.   i.e. one listing per line.
<thev> Ok, fstab params are the same, permissions are the same, samba permissions are the same - what could be blocking one mount from not working and the other working fine?
<intelikey> if you want it formated sed can help with that. also adding colour coding to the listings is a bit more tricky.
* jarn shrugs.
<intelikey> thev missing / in fstab ?
<thev> intelikey - the mount point mounts fine - I can access it from the Linux box, the windows box can't open it though
<thev> and it can open other mounts i have set up
<khaije1> i've been wondering about this for years... where can i get descent for linux?
<intelikey> jarn what exactly is the point to the execrise in futility ?
<thev> subfolders on the non working mount have no access either
<thev> seems like it must be a permission problem?
<jarn> intelikey: It's not important enough to me to do things involving scripts. It makes it easier to read but I'm not going to bother with it if it's harder than adding a flag.
<DaSkreech> khaije1: d2ljx I think
<intelikey> thev yes. seems like.   but i've never set up a samba mess...
<intelikey> jarn you do have colour coding in the ls command...
<jarn> intelikey: Eh?
<jarn> intelikey: I know.
<thev> gargghhhh
<jarn> intelikey: What are you talking about?
* jarn is confused all of a sudden.
<intelikey> alias ls="ls --colour=auto"
<jarn> I know.
<DaSkreech> it makes directories stand out
<intelikey> or is it color
<khaije1> DaSkreech: is that something i should google or apt-get?
<intelikey> anyway.
<khaije1> DaSkreech: i was always a little confused about that b/c i thought it would gpl'd at some point but still hard to find
<DaSkreech> khaije1: d2x-xl is the proper name
<nando_> holas!!
<nando_> :D:D
<DaSkreech> Ju!
<Mena> cpk1, what is the fuction of bchunk i cant use i open the option to choose what to choose to extrcat or open the file
<intelikey> jarn ok. do this.     for Q in * ;do [ -d "$Q" ]  && DIRS="$DIRS $Q" || FILES="$FILES $Q" ;done ;ls -d $DIRS ;ls $FILES ;DIRS= ;FILES=
<intelikey> jarn   you could make that an alias.
<Jucato> Da!
* intelikey bash's bash some more.....
<DaSkreech> intelikey: can you alias an option?
<DaSkreech> like ls -DD to that script?
<intelikey> oh function
<intelikey> not alias.   function
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah Functions can do that
<khaije1> clear
<kiersie> who has feisty?
<khaije1> oops...
<jarn> intelikey: That displays more than I need to. It displays upper directories too, which is unnecessary. And it's really not that big of a deal to me.
<kiersie> i cannot update
<khaije1> DaSkreech: thx for the info
<kiersie> debconf on kubuntu
<kiersie> incorrect nice value
<DaSkreech> kiersie: try in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> in .bashrc   function dir {for Q in * ;do [ -d "$Q" ]  && DIRS="$DIRS $Q" || FILES="$FILES $Q" ;done ;ls -d $DIRS ;ls $FILES ;DIRS= ;FILES=}
<DaSkreech> khaije1: found something?
<tuco> Hi Intel!
<intelikey> tuco
<tuco> Managed to get the updates working
<khaije1> DaSkreech: just a website... hard to know what to make of it all...
<tuco> Basically I had to set up the wireless connection manually. Problem od DNS.
<underdog5004> I'm having trouble getting my IBM thinkpad R31 online through wireless. I have an Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 WaveLan chipset (rev 01), but it looks like it's being detected as a wired connection.
<kiersie> sorry
<tuco> But right now I need to download and install the ati drivers so I can have a resolution of 1280x800, and get the audigy drivers too. Any help welcome :-)
<DaSkreech> kiersie: No problem
<SolidSource> ok, got azureus running, now trying to get the Web UI working. I have already opended the ports and such, but nothing loading on my other machine. ideas?
<intelikey> <jarn> intelikey: That displays more than I need to. It displays upper directories too, <<<   ?
<jarn> It displays the contents of upper-level directories.
<jarn> Like, for example, when run in ~/winestuff it displays the contents of winestuff and ~
<Mena> cpk1, sorry i had a something wrong thanks again
<intelikey> what do you mean ?    it doesn't do that for me.
<Mena> cpk1, :D :)
<ReturnToZero> Bonne nuit a tous :x:x:x:x:x:x
<intelikey> jarn you have to use it only in the dir you want to see.  you can't use it with a path.
<matadio> Is there a bootdisk available so I can run the install CD?
<jarn> intelikey: I didn't.
<jarn> intelikey: I ran it in that directory.
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  cd Desktop/
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~/Desktop]  dir
<intelikey> .
<intelikey> ?
<DaSkreech> can ark do volumes in creation?
<tuco> Anyone can help me with Ati drivers and Audigy please?
<Kite_DH> need help
<Kite_DH> need help
<Kite_DH> sry
<Kite_DH> erm
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~/Desktop]  cd /
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@/]  dir
<intelikey> bin   dev    etc   lib         mnt   root  sys  usr
<Kite_DH> i want to know how to install my webcam, its a "T-Com PC-30"
<intelikey> and friends that i didn't post
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  google for that web cam to see even if its supported at all.
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  not all web cams have linux support.
<jarn> intelikey: Well, I have to go. Thanks for helping me.
<Dr_willis> tuco,  follow the !ati   wiki/page yet?
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> jarn np
<Kite_DH> oh, ok
<Kite_DH> im gonna buy one with support then,easy
<Dr_willis> Finding the one to buy.. can be the issue
<Kite_DH> naaw, amazon is my hero
<Kite_DH> lol
<Dr_willis> theres a few linux web cam sites.. but i dont mess with the things
<Kite_DH> hehe
<Kite_DH> you see, i got kubuntu edgy for 3 days now
<Kite_DH> and my sister wants her webcam on it again
<Kite_DH> we had win XP b4
<Dr_willis> learn the FUNdamentals.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Kite_DH> i tested around a bit with the terminal
<Kite_DH> and stuff
<Kite_DH> i love linux
<Kite_DH> but my sister doesnt come around with it
<Kite_DH> and my mother
<Kite_DH> :(
<Kite_DH> we only have 1 pc, thats the prob
<Dr_willis> live cd's are handy to learn with also.
<Dr_willis> and can save your backside
<Kite_DH> yes, it was a live CD
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: Which webcam?
<Kite_DH> then i installed it
<Kite_DH> T-Com PC-30
<Kite_DH> is the name
<Kite_DH> its not in the hardware support
<Kite_DH> you dont have to check :)
<tjz> skreech sup
<Kite_DH> question
<Kite_DH> how can i upgrade my KDE?
<Dr_willis> upgrade to what?
<Kite_DH> from 3.5.4 to 3.5.6?
<Jucato> Kite_DH: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<Kite_DH> edgy
<Kite_DH> 6.10
<Kite_DH> if thats right
<Jucato> Kite_DH: http://kubuntu.org
<Dr_willis> dont bother upgrading to 3.5.6
<Kite_DH> oh, ok
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> and let it update as needed
<Kite_DH> should i type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to the terminal?
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  where else can ya type it at? :)
<Kite_DH> no idea :/
<Dr_willis> fundamentals man.. fundamentals. :)
<Dr_willis> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Dr_willis> you type commands in th terminal correct...
<DaSkreech> tjz: Hey hey
<Jucato> Kite_DH: you can get the KDE 3.5.6 repository from the kubuntu.org site
<Dr_willis> ive had a lot of issues after i upgraded to 3.5.6
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: alt+F2 :)
<intelikey> well i think i perfected the requested sorting of dirrectories first in ls   anyone want to see it ???
<SolidSource> anyone know how to bypass ISP port blocking? tried a few tuts and no luck?
<Kite_DH> what issues
<Dr_willis> so id advise worrying about it at this time.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Sure
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/raw/362816
<Dr_willis> since you dont really gain any features.. its mainly bug fix's
<Kite_DH> update is done already
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: you have? Been smooth sailing for me since after I managed to get the update ......
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  i got a lot of -dev packages that wont install now.. and the automounting of media seems totally messed up
<underdog5004> I hate GNOME so much...it's on the R31 lappy that I'm working on...and it's so dumb. Terminal is listed under Accesories, for goodness sake!
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: As far as I've seen, the automounting has never worked the way it should for me ...
<DaSkreech> Neat
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  for me the thing pops up a window asking to 'show the contents' then it shows /var/somthing/somthing - thats totally wrong. :)
<dwidmann> I had a lot of packages that were utterly broken, had to fetch the source and build it myself because the packages weren't even in the repo ...
<intelikey> DaSkreech i only tested on ~ / /usr /bin /var/cache/apt   worked correctly each time.
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: i heared that there is a Kubuntu 7.04 alpha out, if it comes out fully, can the people who have edgy update to feisty herd?
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: You can do it now
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  i never bother to 'upgrade' i keep /home on its own partition. and do a clean new install.
<tuco> not sure if my ati manipulation worked.
<tuco> What do I have to choose guys, fbdev or fglrx?
<Dr_willis> fglrx is for most ati cards
<Dr_willis> fbdev is not that commonly used.
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: i followed the instructions of kubuntu.org, and now i got 3.5.5 ....should i have 3.5.6??
<dwidmann> Kite_DH: you could have done it right away really, soon as edgy was released ... it would have been identicle to Edgy at that point though
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: No idea
<DaSkreech> Wasn't following your conversation
<intelikey> more manipulative manipulations of the manipulator   by tuco tuco tuco      :)
<Dr_willis> you need to logout and relogin to get the newest kde.
<Kite_DH> wait then
<Dr_willis> since you are using what you just updated. :)
<tuco> I try my best Intel :-)
<dwidmann> Kiteyou'll need to log out then log back in
<eric_> should i get the free or non-free version of unrar?
* intelikey goes and starts one of those pointy clicky thingies to play a game in...
<tuco> So I go to configure and there is:detected graphics card fbdev...in the list of cards however there fglrx?
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: i still got 3.5.5
<dwidmann> eric_: the non-free is more capable, but it's well, non-free. Take your pick
<tuco> standard or proprietary?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Nethack!
<Mena> what is the plugin to open a .dat file in video
<intelikey> DaSkreech na just the battle of wesnoth this time.
<DaSkreech> Wesnoth!!!
<DaSkreech> Which version?
<intelikey> hmm ?
<intelikey> Battle for Wesnoth v1.0.2
<eric_> dwidmann: ok thanks
<intelikey> was in the repos
<underdog5004> it is so much slower here in #kubuntu...as opposed to #ubuntu
<intelikey> DaSkreech 2.0 is out  but i'm not that interested in updating
* DaSkreech grumbles
<intelikey> it's too         one dimentional   for me.
<DaSkreech> !info wesnoth feisty
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2-1 (feisty), package size 1919 kB, installed size 4348 kB
<jmichaelx> have others been having any issues with amarok 1.4.5 crashing?
<dwidmann> jmichaelx: stable as a rock for me
<intelikey> DaSkreech kolf is one of the better linux games that will run on "`OLD'" hardware.
<tuco> Ooooooooooooooooh yes I did it :-)
<tuco> 1280x800!!! Yeaaaaaaaaaah
<jmichaelx> dwidmann: i have installed it on 3 machines here at home, and on a friends.... and it has been less than stable on all of them
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I remember that game being very frustrating
<intelikey> kolf ?
<intelikey> he wouldn't be any good if it was too easy...
<dwidmann> jmichaelx: what type of files, what audio backend, what database backend, where are the files located?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: are you around?
<jmichaelx> dwidmann: that varied on each machine. often amarok crashes when a machine first boots up
<jmichaelx> varies*
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: where do i have to write this in "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main" ??
<jmichaelx> i should say that on my laptop, amarok 1.4.5 has had no issues
<dwidmann> I've been using Ogg/Xine/Sqlite3/"/home" and it has never crashed, not even once, since the upgrade to 1.4.5
<jmichaelx> dwidmann: that is insteresting because amarok had never crashed for me in the past..... with any version until this one
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  thats a apt  source entry.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: could never pass like round 3 or 5
<jmichaelx> i am playing mp3s
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> it goes in ---->  /etc/apt/sources.list
<justin1278> hello
<dwidmann> jmichaelx: I've made it crash before, plus the database scanning always "needed work" before (only worked half the time after upgrades, etc), I even ran into a doozy of a memory leak a couple of times
<dwidmann> Less than perfect, but still the best that there is.
<eric_> how would I make the icons smaller on the deskop?
<jmichaelx> dwidmann: all of these machines are playing MP3s and using amarok-xine... some with music from home dirs, and one from an external HD
<jmichaelx> dwidmann: hmm... i am thinking about just trying a 'remove --purge' on the machine having this issue, and reinstalling fresh
<dwidmann> jmichaelx: not a bad idea really
<jmichaelx> machines*
<[Marvin] > Hm, kopete keeps crashing on me in the middle of conversations for no apparent reason. Anyone got any idea what could be wrong?
<dwidmann> hopefully it'll help ... if not, bug reports :)
<jmichaelx> dwidmann: i need to be more faithful with bug reports anyways :-D
<justin1278> I am having issues with my applets, they are all over in different places in my taskbar and I am not sure how to put them back to the way they were.
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: can u help me with this---> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  upgrading to  the lastst kde is NOT worth the effort.
<jmichaelx> i got a good friend to install kubuntu on an old machine, and he just called me telling me that amarok crashed on his PC.... crashed the whole system. he says he has rebooted several times, and has no panel in KDE anymore. very weird
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: ok
<jmichaelx> he has no linux experience
<Kite_DH> me?
<Kite_DH> i dont..thats right
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: I thought it was, fixed a few annoying bugs ...
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  if you 'must' you do the first 2 commands that site shows.. then add one of the sources.list entry to your  sources.list file
<Dr_willis> then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.
<DaSkreech> [Marvin] : Kopete needs help?
<tuco> guys what are the drivers required for an audigy 2 card?
<piro> jmichaelx: tell him to press esc on the reboot to get into grub and try one of the kernel recovery modes
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: How old a machine?
<piro> funny though, you wont get him to stop saying that linux sucks after that experience
<[Marvin] > DaSkreech: dunno...it seems like a pretty serious bug...and I figure someone else than me has experienced it...
<jmichaelx> piro: what will that do? will just booting into recovery mode one time possibly fix things?
<piro> works for me when my crap takes a crap
<DaSkreech> I haven't but I can still pretty much get kopete to crash on demand.
<DaSkreech> Which reminds me I should patch it
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: the machine is fine, 800Mhz 256MB RAM
<justin1278> my applets have gotten all messed up, does somebody know how I can move them back?
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: i have one just like it running slackware with no issues
<piro> i can at least get into x after doing that so thats why i threw that out
<Jucato> justin1278: which applets?
<justin1278> Jucato: the applets in the taskbar
<jmichaelx> piro: ty, i'll have him try that
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: I would suspect that slackware is lighter than kubuntu
<justin1278> Jucato: I accidently deleted one and was trying to put it back where it was and ended up messing them all up
<Jucato> justin1278: when you hover over those applets, you should be able to see the applet handles that you can grab and drag around
<DaSkreech> I could be wrong :) but that's what I suspect
<tuco> No one knows for the audigy/1/2 drivers?
<justin1278> Jucato: Oh ok, I made the handles invisible, thats why I can't see them.
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: you can work out a pretty light install with ubuntu/debian
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: no doubt about that, but.... i used to run kubuntu on a 500Mhz machine, and it worked fine (no one believes me when i tell them that)
<Dr_willis> tuco,  whats to know? Mine has always worked fine with no twiddling needed
<Jucato> justin1278: make them visible!! hehehe ;)
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: Yeah but you have to think about it
<justin1278> Jucato: Lol
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: trick is to start off with the text instsall, and build from there
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: I beleive you I did it with edubuntu and that runs a TLS
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: i don't think it is the machine
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: kool
<tuco> I don't know how to have my audigy 2 notebook recognized, or to show up Willis
<justin1278> Jucato: Ok all fixed lol
<Dr_willis> audigy 2 notebook? what the heck is that.
<Kite_DH> hmm still 3.5.5 but doesnt matter now =/
<Jucato> justin1278: good :)
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: Chill till Feisty
<DaSkreech>  then you can have the problem of dist-upgrading to KDE4 :)
<justin1278> Jucato: Thanks :-)
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: yup...so..you said edgy users can upgrade to Feisty right?
<tuco> just an audigy 2 zs Willis
<piro> kde4 out at all?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Kite_DH> DaSkreech: can you stay always up to date?
<tuco> basically same as for audigy 1
<Kite_DH> oh, ok
<DaSkreech> Kite_DH: up to you
<tuco> emu10k1 I guess
<dwidmann> piro, well, there are development snapshots in the edgy repos
<Dr_willis> tuco,  my audigy 2zs pci card works great.. i dident have to do anything with it -  what specific problem you having?
<piro> ic dwidmann thanks, was just wondering
<DaSkreech> When I was running on Breezy before it came out I'd update a package and before it was installed there would be a new one on the server
<dwidmann> They'll read something more like 3.8 though
<tuco> right now it seems that it is the onboard sound working and not the audigy
<Dr_willis> tuco,  NOW you are gtting to the actual problem...
<tuco> :-)
<Dr_willis> tuco,  been best to disable the onboard card befor you installed..
<dwidmann> tuco: easiest fix = disable the onboard in BIOS
<tuco> it's a laptop!
<Dr_willis> then check out the !alsa page i guess
<Dr_willis> HOW are you having 2 sound cards in a laptop?
<tuco> can't do it in the bios
<Dr_willis> it has some pci slot? :)
<tuco> onboard sound and pci slot
<dwidmann> Well, you could blacklist the onboard pretty easily
<Schuenemann> I keep getting an alert box with this error message: Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting
<Schuenemann> what might that be?
<tuco> how come Mann?
<Dr_willis> thats got to be the first laptop ive seen with a pci slot then.. or are you refering to a pc-card (pcmcia) slot?
<tuco> pcmia dude
<tuco> the card thingy
<fudgey> hey theres an error with my installation
<Dr_willis> thats a totally different beast then.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> id have to say hit the google and see if its even supported.
<Dr_willis> it may be a  Audigy in name only.
<fudgey> gdm failed to start
<dwidmann> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - add a line that looks like "blacklist modname", where modname is the name of the module you want to blacklist (the one the onboard card loads) and reboot.
<tuco> I had it to work fine under kubuntu once but forgot how to do it
<Dr_willis> tuco,  thats a good sign then.. :) it pays to take notes. heh heh
<tuco> is there something like a sound board...equalizer?
<Dr_willis> thers various sound mixers
<tuco> I remember one
<tuco> a one where you can set the volume for each channel,etc?
<dwidmann> kmix?
<Dr_willis> see the little speaker on the panel?
<Dr_willis> right click on it. :)
<bitbyte> i installed Mandriva 2007 on the same bax that already had kubuntu 6.10. But mandriva didn't put kubuntu in the list for the bootlaoder, can someone help me add it so i can still use kubuntu?
<mshade> alsamixer
<Dr_willis> or is it a normal click..
<mshade> kmix
<Schuenemann> I keep getting an alert box with this error message: "Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting". What could that be?
<tuco> yes it did it...silly me :-)
<BluesKaj> no eq required there, just a balance ctrl
<tuco> 2.30 am sorry I start losing my senses
<Dr_willis> bitbyte,  is mandriva using LILO or GRUB?
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: middle click works even better
<bitbyte> Dr_willis, it was using lilo, but i changed it to grub
<bitbyte> i can do either one
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: +1
<Schuenemann> I can't believe I'm the only one around with that problem :)
<Dr_willis> bitbyte,  look on the /boot/ dir on the ubuntu system and its grub/menu.lst - from that file figure out what you need to copy over to the mandrivas grubs menu.lst file
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: Happens to me all the time
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: I've gotten t hat before, but I don't know why I did.
<dwidmann> And I don't know how I got it to go away
<bitbyte> Dr_willis i cant boot to the ubuntu system
<Schuenemann> the sound works, though
<Dr_willis> bitbyte,  MOUNT the ubuntu drive...
<SolidSource> trying to get konqueror to go clear...anyone know the color code?
<tuco> Nope you have another Mann around Schue...there is Dwid :-)
<fudgey> on my old imac gnome failed to start on my live cd install
<dwidmann> I remember it started popping up when I was playing in BIOS, and fiddling with overclocking, and hte like
<Dr_willis> bitbyte,  you dont need to be running it.. just look at the files on it.
<bitbyte> k
<bitbyte> let me try to do that
<Schuenemann> dwidmann, I just installed edgy and I get that
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech, doesn't it piss you off?
<tuco> arf can't install firefox!
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: Yup
<fudgey> on my old imac gnome failed to start on my live cd install
<bitbyte> ok done
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech, what are you gonna do about that?
<DaSkreech> Ignore it
<DaSkreech> Works with all the rest of my life's problems
<Schuenemann> hehehe
<fudgey> on my old imac gnome failed to start on my live cd install
<Schuenemann> I can't... system gets very slow when it's about to pop
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: Well said :D works for mine too
<flaccid0es> i still find it ironic that with the kubuntu homepage for firefox you click on LTS and you get a 404
<fudgey> on my old imac gnome failed to start on my live cd install
<tuco> Well I guess I have enough for tonight. Thanks for your help Kubuntu crowd always helpful :-)
<fudgey> on my old imac gnome failed to start on my live cd install
<DaSkreech> Well if it pops up twice in five minutes I just restart teh sound server
<fudgey> on my old imac gnome failed to start on my live cd install
<flaccid0es> a great example of the lack of testing in *ubuntu
<DaSkreech> But normally it comes from me playing three sound streams at teh same time
<flaccid0es> amongst other things
<BluesKaj> fudgey, stop repeating pls
<DaSkreech> flaccid0es: firefox is not a KDE app
<jmichaelx> fudgey: relax.... if someone knows something, they will respond
<fudgey> im just reposting
<flaccid0es> DaSkreech: i didn't say it was
<Schuenemann> wait for more time to repost again
<dwidmann> fudgey: why would you want gnome to start anyway ;)
<fudgey> okie
<fudgey> cuz nothign else works
<flaccid0es> the homepage is "About Kubuntu" and has kubuntu artwork
<fudgey> theres no kdm
<flaccid0es> so tell me where the problem is? :p
<dwidmann> no?
<DaSkreech> flaccid0es: Feisty is planned to have a firefox specific front page
<fudgey> live cd only installs kdm!
<jmichaelx> fudgey: i assume you are using a PPC version of ubuntu?
<fudgey> yeah
<fudgey> fucking ppc
<DaSkreech> flaccid0es: It works fine in Konqueror is where the problem is
<flaccid0es> DaSkreech: where did this kubuntu start page come from then if one doesn't exist ?
<bitbyte> Dr_willis so once i edit the grub list, do i need to do anything more to it?
<DaSkreech>  Firefox does not ship with Kubuntu and probably never will
<dwidmann> fudgey: ctrl + alt + f1 - startx :)
<DaSkreech> flaccid0es: It's from Konqueror and it works fine there
<flaccid0es> its a 404, you get the same thing in konq: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<fudgey> let me try
<fudgey> if not il be back
<DaSkreech> flaccid0es: It breaks in Konqueror for you?
<DaSkreech> What did you do?
<flaccid0es> yes a 404 is the same for all browsers
<jmichaelx> maybe an iceweasel someday will ship with it
<flaccid0es> i did nothing
<jmichaelx> :-D
<dwidmann> that didn't 404 for me
<Jucato> flaccid0es: it's a bug
<flaccid0es> this is dapper install. others have confirmed in the past the same thing
<flaccid0es> a but that is still not yet fixed
<flaccid0es> bug
<dwidmann> oh, dapper . ...
<Dr_willis> bitbyte,  nope.. grub dosent need to be reran - like lilo does
<fudgey> nope
<flaccid0es> yes dapper is LTS ?
<dwidmann> flaccid0es: don't count on any bugfixes in dapper, only security fixes
<DaSkreech> flaccid0es: What are the steps that you took?
<flaccid0es> no steps
<flaccid0es> ok so like where can i read about the LTS policy?
<Schuenemann> firefox is the best man invention after the gunpownder
<bitbyte> ok Dr_willis, so all i need to do it take the stuff from the ubuntu one and put it in the mdv one?
<flaccid0es> seriously guys, i would like to read about TLS
<flaccid0es> err LTS
<DaSkreech> !lts
<Dr_willis> bitbyte,  it may be a bit more detaled then that.. but thats the gist of it.. grub has a lot of little things to watch out for.. but thats how i normally do it.
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Dr_willis> bitbyte,  you just need the proper grub 'stanza' for the ubuntu booting.. NOT the whole file. :)
<bitbyte> Dr_willis, if i had mandriva on this box first and isntalled kubuntu, would it pick up the madriva installation?
<flaccid0es> no IT manager would choose a product with 1 line explanation of support :)
<flaccid0es> heh define support?
<DaSkreech> !support
<bitbyte> Dr_willis, yeah, i know not the whole thing, just the part for the kubutnu boot
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<Dr_willis> flaccid0es,  i was about to ask that.. :)
<flaccid0es> i've been here for ages
<flaccid0es> its still a mystery!!!
* flaccid0es goes to read
<fudgey> whats the command to install by text on the live cd?
<flaccid0es> oh i don't want paid support, i want to read about the LTS policy and what it gives me
<flaccid0es> seems like its a load of BS
<fudgey> oh thanks dwidmann
<DaSkreech> flaccid0es: They will have security updates for 5 years
<jmichaelx> the whole LTS thing is intended more (at least i always thought) for businesses , atc, that would be using paid supprt
<DaSkreech> for server packages
<jmichaelx> etc*
<fudgey> whats the command to install by text on the live cd?
<dwidmann> if you want to do a text mode install you need the alternate cd
<flaccid0es> can i read about this, or just accept hearsay?
<flaccid0es> no IT manager will accept a comment on IRC for support
<bitbyte> the text installer is only on the alternate cd or the dvd afaik fudgey
<crazy_bus> Amarok isn't working I'm getting this error: "There is a bug in Amarok: instead of destroying your valuable database tables, I'm quitting"
<Jucato> flaccid0es: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/about-ubuntu/C/about-ubuntu.html#lts
<fudgey> aw crap
<fudgey> so I gotta dl another cd?
<fudgey> well if gdm will not start on my imac what else will...
<dwidmann> xdm?
<DaSkreech> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<fudgey> xdm?
<jmichaelx> PPC = soon to be not so fully supprted by ubuntu
<flaccid0es> Jucato: it says i get other updates, what are they? it also says quality assurance - to what extent?
<dwidmann> fudgey, apart from that, I saw a really interesting way to do autologin without using a login manager, it looked cool
<fudgey> LOL
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: but but ps3...
<Dr_willis> Yep.. time to go to YellowDog Linux for PPC stuff
<Jucato> flaccid0es: security/bugfixes updates. not version updates
<jmichaelx> PS3 uses PPC?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<dwidmann> fudgey: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152274
<Solaris444> yes.
<Dr_willis> it uses a CELL processor thats a ppc variant
<DaSkreech> read teh PPC argument on teh wiki :)
<jmichaelx> i had no idea lol
<Solaris444> well Cell is a PPC variant.
<Solaris444> er what willis said.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> and i dont even own one..
<flaccid0es> Jucato: why is that not detailed in the document. why is the document so hard to get to and why is quality assurance not defined. if i was quality assured, i wouldn't have to worry about bugs...
<fudgey> awesome
<Dr_willis> nor do i EVER plan on getting a ps3
<DaSkreech> Fluxbuntu is trying to be a ppc/PS3 Distro but the last time I heard about fluxbuntu was .. well that article actually
<dwidmann> I plan on getting one when the price becomes reasonable
<Solaris444> Guys, I was just wondering.  Is it possible to make samba on kubuntu save my login credentials for a network share?
<whiz2> I'm trying to configure vncserver anybody have any experience in it?
<DaSkreech> flaccid0es: No software is bug free
<SolidSource> Solaris444: yes
<Dr_willis> vnc - is very handy.
<Jucato> flaccid0es: 0 bugs is a technical impossibility, even with closed source software.
<DaSkreech> flaccid0es: If anyone assures you about that ..
<flaccid0es> DaSkreech: i never said it was farken!
<Solaris444> SolidSource: How would I do that?
<Dr_willis> vnc also has a dozen variants and all sorts of little tricks and traps.
<Dr_willis> :)
<dwidmann> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cell_processor
<flaccid0es> you guys just don't get it
<Jucato> flaccid0es: I'd suggest you also ask in #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-devel
<flaccid0es> you are assuring quality to the public
<Dr_willis> 0 bugs = all comments :)
<flaccid0es> and not delivering....
<flaccid0es> Jucato: i don't think i'll waste my time :)
<jmichaelx> flaccid0es: what are you carrying on about?
<flaccid0es> why assure something, you cannot assure....
<DaSkreech> a 404 on a software that you installed is not quality assurance?
<flaccid0es> sounds like commercial bull to me
<Jucato> flaccid0es: so it's more worthwhile to rant about not having documentation on these, etc. and it's a waste of time asking people who would know more about these stuff?
<whiz2> vncserver specifically
<flaccid0es> well yes if it was quality, it wouldn't have a 404
<BluesKaj> whaddya want for free ... if ya don't like linux , get vista ...see how debgged it is :)
<jmichaelx> flaccid0es: you got a free OS with a guarantee of long term security updates
<flaccid0es> if people don't complain, how will things change?
<Jucato> flaccid0es: your concept of quality seems to be based on "perfect/no errors"
<SolidSource> Solaris444: well, your host machine has to have the profile with the exact same username/passsword and then use smbpasswd to declare that user is allowed that access in samba
<DaSkreech> but you installed it. It wasn't intended to be there when it shipped
<flaccid0es> but i also get quality assurance
<Jucato> flaccid0es: you are complaining to the wrong people tthough
<flaccid0es> whatever the f*** that is
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  theres several variants of vncserver. i tend to use the 'vnc4server' and clients
<dwidmann> that was already fixed for the "Edgy Eft" release by the looks of things flaccid0es
<flaccid0es> Jucato: its not defined any other way
* Jucato sighs
<whiz2> i'm trying to use vnc to access a linux server from a win32 client
* Dr_willis burps
<Jucato> so it's more worthwhile to rant in the wrong place than ask in the right place?
* cpk1 rolls eyes
* dwidmann echoes Dr_willis
<DaSkreech> BSD fan I take it :)
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  i normally ssh to the linux box, run vncserver as the user.. then run the vncslient on the windows box and connect to the linux machine.
<SolidSource> Solaris444: so if your username = RedBurn and password = money34...then each machine would have to have that exact same in order not to be asked for a password
<Solaris444> Right.
<whiz2> ok, but i dunno how to do any of that
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  that gives you a 'desktop in the background' :)
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  which part? its rather straight forward..
<Solaris444> But I don't have to log in as that user right?
<whiz2> can i controll the linux box from the win32 client cmputer?
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  vnc can show you a 'desktop' in a window.. correct..
<whiz2> What do I install, where do i put it, and how do i configure it?
<Dr_willis> vnc on linux can also have several 'background' desktops that are not seen by anyone sitting in front of the linux box
<Dr_willis> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SolidSource> Solaris444: on the guest machine you do...unless you are given the option to save your username/password on the guest machine
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  this is on a local lan? or over the internet?
<whiz2> both
<Solaris444> thanks SolidSource.  I'll have to find some other way then because we cannot afford for the user of the machine to know the username and password for that share.
<Solaris444> Hmm, perhaps I can do it on the server side.
<Solaris444> I'll look into it.
<whiz2> local right now, but want to have access over the internet as well
<Dr_willis> locally is trivial.. over internet; vnc is not that secure.. thius the mention of OverSSH in that url.
<Dr_willis> you can even use vnc and have a desktop on the desktop in a window. :)
<Dr_willis> all locally
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech, appearently I got rid of that message
<Dr_willis> in a winow, with a desktop in a window... ect.. heh heh
<Schuenemann> I unchecked "enable sound server"
<Dr_willis> OR ya can use vnc to share the currently running desktop (but i never do it that way)
<Schuenemann> !wma
<SolidSource> Solaris444: well, I have it setup sort of like that...but I have another user account setup so that ppl can login, but only if I give them the login info...then it has rotating password
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Solaris444> thankyou for your help SolidSource.  This is the first KUbuntu desktop I have set up.
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: the sound server doesn't seem that important anymore anyway ... AFAIK it's being/has been dropped in KDE4
<Solaris444> It isn't bad.  I prefer SuSE, but it is a bit heavy on resources.
<whiz2> I have VNC server/viewer running on my win32 platform right now and that's how I'm talking to you... I'm connected to it over the internet
<Solaris444> This is a PIII 667MHz.
<yamathan> Well, it's official -- my Windows installation is dead.
<Schuenemann> dwidmann, I don't even know what it is for, since the sound works without it :)
<Solaris444> Kubuntu runs very nicely on it.
<SolidSource> Solaris444: well if this help...this is what I followed to setup samba http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service
<whiz2> I want to be able to do this to the linux box as well
<yamathan> My NTFS partition isn't showing up now, though!
<Schuenemann> maybe dapper comes without it, since I never got that message before?
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  install vnc4server  then. or some other vncserver
<Dr_willis> !info vnc4server
<ubotu> vnc4server: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1.6.10.1 (edgy), package size 1041 kB, installed size 2412 kB
<yamathan> Is there any way that I could still back up my files from the NTFS partition that no longer seems to function for Windows?
<whiz2> i ran apt-get install vncserver
<whiz2> that package is installed, but I have no clue how to configure it
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  or if you want to share the currently running desktop.. thers some other way to do that.
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  run 'vncserver' from the shell...
<whiz2> I want to be able to share the whole thing
<BluesKaj> Solaris444, suse ?...how do you deal with that messy Yast pkg manager ...it sucks
<Schuenemann> wasn't there a program called kxconfig?
<Dr_willis> gnome and kde both have some way of sharing the running desktop. but i never use it.. i find it very slow - and  for what i need vnc for - it dosent to the job i need. :)
<Solaris444> BluesKaj: 10.2 isn't too bad.
<Solaris444> 10.1 was a mess.
<whiz2> ty
<Solaris444> BluesKaj: I hear 10.3 will use click n run for users.
<DaSkreech> hey BluesKaj
<Solaris444> So that will help a lot.
<BluesKaj> yes , 10.1 was the reason i went with dapper
<whiz2> I ran that from a F1 shell
<BluesKaj> hi DaSkreech
<SolidSource> anyone use FreeBSD?
<whiz2> the server is running... will it start every time I start the linux box now?
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  No..
<Dr_willis> that vncserver is for the specific user that started it.
<whiz2> ok
<Dr_willis> you could in theory have a dozen+ vncserver/desktops running - each with different desktops :)
<Dr_willis> thats what I use it for,.
<BluesKaj> i tried the freebsd live cd latest ...not to impresssed
<yamathan> Hey, guys -- is there any way I can recover my files from that NTFS partition?
<BluesKaj> too
<yamathan> WinXP is dead, whereas I am not!  XD
<Dr_willis> now you just connect the vncviewer to the vncserver ip# and display #
<whiz2> permission denied
<SolidSource> yamathon: you can mount the NTFS partition
<Dr_willis> it should of asked to set a vncserver password also.
<Solaris444> anyone want to hear a first hand "Vista Messed My Computer" story?
<yamathan> SolidSource: For some reason it can't read it.
<yamathan> It's been like this since it's claimed it can't find Shell32.dll.
<SolidSource> yamathon: you need to install something
<whiz2> ok i made a mistake
<SolidSource> !mtfs > yamathon
<yamathan> Solid:  ntfs-3G?
<whiz2> how do i end it?
<SolidSource> !ntfs > yamathon
* yamathan already had it installed, didn't he?
<yamathan> I mean, I've been using it regularly!
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  use the command 'vncserver --kill :1' or whatever # the desktop was
<Dr_willis> it may be -kill or --kill i forget
<yamathan> Accessing NTFS files, you know, from Linux.
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  thats the 'proper' way to kill it.
<Kite_DH> could somebody help me with "Kaffeine" ??
<SolidSource> yamathon: thats one, but I found it don't work too well...I used to use the other one...forgot name right now
<yamathan> ntfs-3g?
<yamathan> Or the, uh, captive one.
<BluesKaj> ntfs-3g works for me
<Solaris444> Kite_DH: what specifically?
<SolidSource> yamathon: well maybe the partition is corrupted..you will need a file recovery program possibly
<yamathan> Hmm.
<BluesKaj> no bootloader to access windows partition, yamathan ?
<yamathan> Blues, yes, but the problem is that winlogon.exe apparently relies on this driver that got corrupted.
<whiz2> for some reason i can only start the server as root
<yamathan> When it's shell32.dll that's corrupted, well, you're pretty well done fore.
<yamathan> *for, even.
<Schuenemann> how do I remove this bouncing stuff when I load a program?
<Schuenemann> I remember something related to kxconfig, but I can't  run it
<kiersie> does annybody know if flash9 also avalibel is for amd64
<fudgey> what if it says GDM error , no disk space left on device when starting gdm???
<BluesKaj> yamathan, perhaps Ultimate Boot CDcan help
<SolidSource> yamathon: ok are you trying to recover windows or just retrieve files to switch to (k)ubuntu?
<yamathan> SolidSource: The first would be great, but I'm fine with option two.
<yamathan> BluesKaj: What's this you say?
<Kite_DH> Solaris444: online streaming
<SolidSource> yamathon: for recovery, ultimate boot cd would probably be one of your main options
<Kite_DH> Solaris444: in mozilla firefox
<Solaris444> Kite_DH: Don't use Kaffeine.
<yamathan> Ah, goodies!
<Solaris444> Kite_DH: Use the mplayer plugin.
<Kite_DH> Solaris444: is it for firefox?
<yamathan> If it might solve the problem that would be great ...
<fudgey> what if it says GDM error , no disk space left on device when starting gdm???
<BluesKaj> check out their site UBCD ...http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Solaris444> install packages mplayer and mplayer_plugin
<yamathan> But, uh, how do I fix the wee little problem of win32.dll being, uh, dead?
<Solaris444> yes it is for firefox.
<Kite_DH> Solaris444: thx, got it
<Solaris444> no problem.
<Kite_DH> Solaris444: should i install mozilla-player only or mplayer?
<fudgey> both
<Solaris444> both
<Kite_DH> ok
<fudgey> try vlc
<Solaris444> fudgey: vlc always crashes for me
<fudgey> aw
<fudgey> dang it like plays all types
<Kite_DH> thx for the help
<Kite_DH> i got VLC
<Kite_DH> i use it for softsubs
<Kite_DH> does mplay support softsubs?
<Solaris444> noooo idea.
<fudgey> what if it says GDM error , no disk space left on device when starting gdm???
<loki> how do i associate certain filetypes with a program
<Kite_DH> hmmm, im gonna see it then :)
<loki> like all html files will open vim
<Kite_DH> kate?
<Kite_DH> maybe..no idea
<HymnToLife> Kite_DH, yes, but badly - imo
<Kite_DH> HymnToLife: sry, was justa n idea of a linux n00b =)
<Solaris444> loki: change your Konquerer settings.
<Solaris444> file associations are in there.
<HymnToLife> [04:06]  <Kite_DH> does mplay support softsubs? <= was an answer to this ;)
<whiz2> ok I still need a bit of help with the vncserver
<whiz2> I have it up, and running, but when I login from anothercomputer, all i get is a blank "root" desktop
<fudgey> what if it says GDM error , no disk space left on device when starting gdm??? what should I do..get the text based install cd or ??
<HymnToLife> fudgey, if you _do_ have space left, it's most likely a permissions issue
<fudgey> hmm
<fudgey> I do sudo before all cmds
<loki> thx
<HymnToLife> fudgey, check the permissions of your home dir
<BluesKaj> sacktime for me folks ... been a long day ..nite all
<fudgey> ??
<fudgey> chmod /home 777?
<radioaktivstorm> i have a question, i keep getting strangeness in the way kde displays (usually in the horizontal scrollbars) what is this and how can i fix it?
<HymnToLife> fudgey, no
<HymnToLife> typically, it's chown'ed to you and chmod'ed 755
<HymnToLife> or 700 if you don't want other users to access it
<fudgey> o
<fudgey> im sure its a memory problem cuz Its an old imac
<HymnToLife> maybe
<HymnToLife> you can use df to see if you are running low on diskspace
* Dr_willis has memory problems because hes old.
<fudgey> =/
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. that was a yummy toasted ham and cheese on crosient... i may have to go make another.. :)
<Dr_willis> Crossient?
<fudgey> why would the live cd create a home folder that has wrong permissions?
<HymnToLife> oh, it's a Live CD ?
<fudgey> yeah
<fudgey> im installing now
<HymnToLife> I guess you'd be better with the Alternate then :p
<fudgey> I cant get gdm to start!
<fudgey> ok
<HymnToLife> gdm ?
<fudgey> yeah
<fudgey> its from the memory problem
<whiz2> Dr_willis: is vnc4server gui based?
<HymnToLife> I didn't recall the liveCD showing the gdm screen
<fudgey> time to dl the alternate cd
<fudgey> it does
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  there are no 'guibased' vnc servers - you are thinking in windows terms.
<Dr_willis> you could call the kde/gnome shared desktop featues guibased i guess...
<whiz2> I can only get vncserver to login as root... how can I change the user it logs in as
<whiz2> ?
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  i run vncserver as the user i want to have the desktop running as/
<whiz2> I tried running it as my user, but was denied
<Dr_willis> ssh in as user, and that user cant run 'vncserver' eh?
<Dr_willis> or was the connection denied?
<whiz2> i dunno how to use ssh either
<Dr_willis> well its time to get reading i guess. :)
<whiz2> opening the files were denied
<whiz2> lol
<Dr_willis> ssh ip#
<Dr_willis> opening what files?
<whiz2> one moment
<Dr_willis> one step at a time. heh heh
<Dr_willis> if you got some fixed font errors im going to scream.. :)
<Dr_willis> vncserver puts some logs in the users .vnc/whatever dirs..
<Dr_willis> those may be wroth reading
<whiz2> can I opst the error messasge I got here?
<whiz2> post*
<fudgey> yyeah
<whiz2> jason@Linux-Network:~$ vncserver
<whiz2> cat: /home/jason/.vnc/passwd: Permission denied
<whiz2> sh: /home/jason/.vnc/Linux-Network:1.log: Permission denied
<whiz2> sh: /home/jason/.vnc/Linux-Network:1.pid: Permission denied
<whiz2> 
<whiz2> New 'X' desktop is Linux-Network:1
<fudgey> it be flooding
<whiz2> 
<whiz2> Starting applications specified in /etc/X11/Xsession
<fudgey> =)
<whiz2> Log file is /home/jason/.vnc/Linux-Network:1.log
<Jucato> !pastebin | whiz2
<whiz2> 
<ubotu> whiz2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<whiz2> sh: /home/jason/.vnc/Linux-Network:1.log: Permission denied
<whiz2> jason@Linux-Network:~$
<fudgey> sudo vncserver
<Dr_willis> why do you need to 'sudo vncserver' ? that will run it as the root user.. which is not needed
<whiz2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6508/
<fudgey> permission denied?
<fudgey> whenever I see that I use sudo Lol
<fudgey> cuz most of the time it works
<whiz2> when I sudo vncserver it starts the serv i c e ,      a nDI L oggsot  ini tas root only
<Dr_willis> remove the .vnc dir and try again just as that user.
<Dr_willis> DONT use 'sudo vncserver'   :)
<Dr_willis> it may be making the .vnc dir with root permissions
<fudgey> then do a chmod!
<whiz2> When I sudo vncserver it starts X but kdm refuses login so I get a blank desktop with no UI.
<fudgey> is there any step by step instructions on installing ubuntu 6.06 on an imac via alternate cd?
<justin1278> Hello, can somebody assist me with setting up Wine?
<fudgey> setup?
<surgy> hey guys
<surgy> i need help
<fudgey> just ask the question
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  you dont want to use 'sudo vncserver'    the vncserver command 'should' start the window manager defined in .vnc/xstartup
<whiz2> Dr_willis: That's ~/.vnc/xstartup?
<surgy> guildwars crashed and aparently cedega is still runing becuase im still getting audio output from the game but no vide.... isnt there a command called "sudo kill wineserver" or something? i tried it as i typed it but i get bash errors
<Dr_willis> yes each user has their own .vnc dir
<Dr_willis> so they got their own settings - the dir is created when the user first runs vncserver
<fudgey> sudo killall?
<fudgey> sudo killall wineserver?
<justin1278> Can somebody help me with installing Wine?
<surgy> thank you
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fudgey> sudo aptitude install wine!
<Dr_willis> >hic<
<justin1278> i've done that
<justin1278> but it doesn't run
<fudgey> then
<fudgey> wine
<fudgey> winecfg
<Jucato> justin1278: what doesn't run? you use wine like this: wine program.exe
<Jucato> (you have to be in the folder where program.exe is in)
<fudgey> yeah
<fudgey> or
<fudgey> wine /blah/blah/blah.exe
<Jucato> yep that works too :)
<whiz2> Dr_willis: I don't have a xstartup in ~/.vnc all I have is a log, a pid and passwd.
<osiris> !restricted formats > osiris
<justin1278> Jucato: I typed Wine in the Run Command window but it doesn't open, it shows it loading but it just stops.
<Dr_willis> now ya know why i use vnc4server :)
<Jucato> justin1278: it won't really show up. you have to give it a program to run
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  make one perhaps? theres too many variants on vncserver now a days.. trying to be too smart.
<Jucato> justin1278: it's usually used in the command line
<fudgey> is there any step by step instructions on installing ubuntu 6.06 on an imac via alternate cd?
<justin1278> Jucato: Ok, can I install a Windows program on a CD using Wine?
<fudgey> yeah
<whiz2> Dr_willis: I think I can lookup which vnc is running...
<Jucato> justin1278: yes. but not all Windows programs will run in Wine
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  check those files with 'ls -l *' and see who owns them.
<justin1278> Jucato: Are there specific types that won't? If so what kind can I expect to not run?
<fudgey> look at the wine database
<justin1278> Ok
<Schuenemann> has anybody installed amsn? I get errors due to that tcl
<Jucato> justin1278: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<whiz2> in /home/jason/.vnc all files are root:root.
<fudgey> is there any step by step instructions on installing ubuntu 6.06 on an imac via alternate cd?
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  thats from you doing sudo vncserver is My guess...
<whiz2> should I chown then jason:jason?
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  sudo rm -r /home/jason/.vnc
<Dr_willis> is ibne way.. or chown/chmod them
<whiz2> Dr_willis: Yeah, I'll just blow them out and see if I can login as jason...
<Dr_willis> brb,,, snack time
<whiz2> Dr_willis: Err, run vncserver as jason.
<justin1278> Jucato: I've put the CD I want in the drive, now how do I use Wine to run it?
<fudgey> mount it
<fudgey> I havent figured out how to run an app that requires the cd
<justin1278> how? sorry, Im new at linux..
<justin1278> oh ok
<fudgey> does that app require the cd to run?
<justin1278> no, just the cd to install
<fudgey> I just open the cd and launch the setup with wine
<justin1278> how do i do this?
<fudgey> places...desktop...file system...cdrom
<justin1278> how do I open the CD and launch the setup in Wine?
<fudgey> the cd should be on desktop..
<justin1278> it is
<fudgey> double click it!
<fudgey> look for setup.exe or seomthing
<fudgey> open it with wine
<justin1278> ok
<Schuenemann> has anybody installed amsn?
<christian_> Hi! I have problem with a Genius NetScroll+Optical mouse!
<christian_> in Kubuntu 6.1!
<slyfox> What is going on? I just downlaoded a manual in pdf and Kpdf asks me some kind of password to read the document, in windows it does not ask anything it jsut opens it ?!
<christian_> please help me...
<slyfox> christian_: ubuntuforums.org is the best place to look
<fudgey> cant wait for version 7 ubuntu!
<HymnToLife> of course you can, and you most likely will ;)
<Dr_willis> i want version 9
<Dr_willis> :)
<fudgey> LOL
<HymnToLife> though you could upgrade to it now, if you like your system on the bleeding edge
<osiris> can anyone recomend an itunes or napster ish app for linux ?
<HymnToLife> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<osiris> something more than a player.  where i can purchase the music
<whiz2> How do you add a command to init.d or inet.d?
<Dr_willis> what? thats legal?
<cpk1> amarok is awesome
<Dr_willis> heh
<Mena> i had this while compiling
<Dr_willis> some places are beginning to sell/download mp3's now legally
<Mena>  C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Mena> See `config.log' for more details.
<HymnToLife> Mena, do you have build-essential installed ?
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  you wouldent.. those are service dirs and have special scripts
<Mena> HymnTolife, i dont know
<khaije1> osiris: apollon will allow you to exchange files, also i'd reccomend emusic
<Mena> HymnTolife, i dont think so
<whiz2> Dr_willis: I want to run vncserver as a service.
<khaije1> and yes amarok is boss
<HymnToLife> Mena, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  theres some guides on doing that.. but its proberly beyond you.. plus its not really needed.
<Mena> ok
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  i had vncserver set where it would spawn as needed new sessions when i vncclient connected to a box.
<fudgey> no sudo aptitude install tremulous
<fudgey> then
<fudgey> sudo suicide
<whiz2> Dr_willis: Okay, how?
<Dr_willis> but that took away one of the cooler features of the vncserver.. desktops running in the background/persistant
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  better off proberly just sshing into the box. and running the vncserver as the user you want
<whiz2> Dr_willis: I have ssh client/server working too.
<slyfox> Can somone please see if they can open this pdf or there is a problem with my Kubuntu  http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/G1/C2808_G1_hw.pdf
* NightBird has been nickalerted by slyfox!
<lingga> hello evrybody ..
<NightBird> hi lingga
<whiz2> slyfox: You probably need to type your user password because it needs root privlidges.
<NightBird> slyfox, it's opening right now.... and it's open
<lingga> anyone know how to create root password in kubuntu 6.10 ?
<NightBird> lingga, it is your password
<NightBird> when asked for the super user password, you supply your password to enable super user privleges for the next command
<Dr_willis> lingga,  giving root their own password is a linux test. :) if you can figure out how to do it... then your linux skills are good enough to let you do it.
<christian_> [17180608.808000]  usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<christian_> [17180620.352000]  usb 3-3: device not accepting address 3, error -110
<christian_> [17180620.464000]  usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<cpk1> i was gonna to say something of the same Dr_willis ^^
<christian_> [17180632.008000]  usb 3-3: device not accepting address 4, error -110
<Dr_willis> its best to get into the 'sudo habbit'
<christian_> [17180632.120000]  usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<christian_> [17180642.544000]  usb 3-3: device not accepting address 5, error -110
<christian_> [17180642.656000]  usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<christian_> [17180653.080000]  usb 3-3: device not accepting address 6, error -110
<Mena> HymnTolife, how to keep sure that i compile correctly
<cpk1> Mena: what are you compiling?
<whiz2> Dr_willis: I can assign password to root, too bad kdm doesn't allow root login. ;)
<NightBird> christian_, don't paste to the chatroom, use a paste site, than paste the link in here
<slyfox> NightBird: let me try
<HymnToLife> Mena, if you see some error messages, it didn't compile correctly
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  thats easially fixed also
<Mena> cpk1, a style (lipistk2.2.2)
<Dr_willis> whiz2,  but not a good idea
<Mena> HymnTolife, ok
<slyfox> NightBird: no, entering my password does not open it
<christian_> who is the "Paste site"?
<whiz2> Dr_willis: I know, totally breaking the security model.
<HymnToLife> whiz2, you can easily configure it to, but I wouldn't recommend it
<HymnToLife> and neither tell you how to do it :p
<NightBird> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  that pdf opens fine for me.
<NightBird> !paste | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: please see above
<cpk1> Mena: dont confuse errors with warnings
<NightBird> slyfox, why is it asking for a super user's password to open the pdf?
<christian_> ok
<christian_> tanks
<christian_> sorry
<slyfox> Dr_willis: this one right ?  in english?  http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/G1/e2808_g1.pdf
<Mena> cpk1, ok i had this can you see it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6510/
<slyfox> Dr_willis: Kpdf ?
<Dr_willis> yep
<Dr_willis> that one.. in kpdf
<Mena> cpk1,bec i try make install with sudo but i dont sure if it was right
<Dr_willis> im running sidux at the moment.. not kubuntu however...
<Mena> cpk1,this is teh last lines
<Mena> last*
<Mena> the*
<cpk1> it finished fine it looks like
<slyfox> Dr_willis: becasue me and few otehr people in KDE channel cannot open it
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  i can 'read' it.. but i cant READ it... its in jappenese or somthing.. :)
<Mena> cpk1,ok
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  i did 'download it to disk' then opened it.
<lingga> so I can't log in as super user ?
<slyfox> Dr_willis: no ! you need to get the english one, this one http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/G1/e2808_g1.pdf
<Dr_willis> ok lets try that one
<slyfox> Dr_willis: please try again
<Dr_willis> lingga,  you can if you know what you are doing.
<slyfox> Dr_willis: can you please get in here: #kde and reports about that pdf - english one
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  ok. THAT one says its locked..
<slyfox> Dr_willis: aha!
<slyfox> Dr_willis: but it opens fine in windows xp
<Dr_willis> sounds like a security breach in xp! :)
<SlackRat> Dr_willis: how do did get sidux up, off which kanotix release?
<Dr_willis> SlackRat,  there was a relase on disrtowatch 4 days ago i just downloaded
<SlackRat> really? rc ?
<SlackRat> beta?
<Dr_willis> rc3 or 4 or somthing...
<SlackRat> hows it compare to kanotix back in the day? same thing pretty much?
<[GuS] > hi Guys... Ktorrent is not working on Feisty 4? i can't search nothing
<Dr_willis> its basifially debian with a few little tweaks...
<[GuS] > always i got an search error
<Dr_willis> cant tell much of a diff.
<SlackRat> i know, i ran kanotix  till the easter release was just an exercise in futilitiy than it kinda stopped and i gave up
<Dr_willis> figured id play with another disto till feisty farting fawn got out...
<Dr_willis> :)
<SlackRat> and the kanotix team split and went off to carry on a Sid based release
<lingga> Dr_willis: i want ti intall ati driver in my new kubuntu that needs root access, what should I do ?
<SlackRat> lmao at farting fawn
<Dr_willis> lingga,  use the proper use of 'sudo' where needed..
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlackRat> rofl
<SlackRat> oh god what an image.....
<SlackRat> farting fawn
<Dr_willis> :)
<SlackRat> lmao
<Dr_willis> would make for a good wallpaper eh?
<Dr_willis> :)\
<SlackRat> help......
<Dr_willis> Bambie and Thumper in the woods....
<SlackRat> my stomach hurts
<Dr_willis> and a can of beans..
<SlackRat> brraaaaaap!
<Mena> cpk1, do you know why my lipistik didnt upgrade to 2.2.2 after compiling
<SlackRat> heh
<Dr_willis> Mena,  it may of installed to the wrong dir.
* SlackRat looks again at sidux site
<lingga> Dr_willis:  ic, so for security reason kubuntu disabled root login by default.. hmm
<Dr_willis> Mena,  ive seen alot of themes that install to  the wrong place
<Dr_willis> lingga,  by default - you cant directly login as root.
<SlackRat> security and KEQ
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bitbyte> Dr_willis, i got that grub thing fixed, thanks for the help
<Mena> Dr_Willis, So what to do
<Dr_willis> Mena,  i recall when i compiled some themes i had to give some option to the ./configure scripts
<Dr_willis> ./configure PREFIX=`somekde-commandhere`  that showed where the kdedir was .. (i think its /usr ok kubuntu)
<Dr_willis> you may want to apt-get remove the older theme as well
<Mena> yes kubuntu
<Mena> Dr_willis, ok
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: why cant i create /usr/lib/win32 ???
<SlackRat> do you need to install the driver from a non gui tty?
<lingga> Dr_willis: how about 'su' command is that possible to do that ? because I want using kubuntu in the class and I want to show to my student how to do 'su' command..
<Dr_willis> kde-config  --prefix
<slyfox> Is it posssible and is it the right way to do so? Say some other use is loged in on my Kubuntu machine, and new updates are available can I the "roor" user do the updates without logging out that current user and logging into my account to do the update? Becasue when I tried to enter my password in other user's accoutn to update I could not do it.
<Dr_willis> lingga,  su can work.. but may not work totally how you expect. its best to use sudo
<SlackRat> lingga.....its sudo
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  first guess.. you are not doing it as root with sudo as needed
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: how is that possible?
<Dr_willis> slyfox,  you can login as user, and do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<SlackRat> a root account cant be activated, but it is easy to trash your ubuntu , more so than with distros that have su access by default
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  why not tell us WHY/What you are trying to do?
<SlackRat> and DONT try that root account in gui
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  sudo mkdir /whatever/the/heck/ya/want
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: the guys in #mplayer said i should create it and put the codecs in there
<slyfox> Dr_willis: and it will ask me for the sudo password and I will enter it and it will work eventhough I am logged in under some other than admnistrator user account ?
<SlackRat> sudo ati-install.sh or whatever would work for the driver....or should
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  they dont know ubuntu/kubuntu then.. you DONT need to install the w32codecs that way
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  you are doing it the hardway
<SlackRat> sudo gives the user temporary root powers
<Dr_willis> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daleach> guys this seems pretty strange to me.. so yesterday I was installing Xgl and Compiz... I'm in compiz right now got wobbly windows and all but when I go to glxinfo | grep direct gets me "direct rendering : No" how is this possible?
<slyfox> Dr_willis: and it will ask me for the sudo password and I will enter it and it will work eventhough I am logged in under some other than admnistrator user account ?
<daleach> I thought that was a huge requirement of xgl/ compiz and stuff
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: hmm...can u help me installing the mplayer codecs then?
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: i got the folder with the codec files, what to do with it?
<Schuenemann> Kite_DH, done sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs ?
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  you dont need to do any of that.. you enable the severas repository, then apt-get install it...
<lingga> Dr_willis: how if another user log in to my kubuntu and doing sudo, what happen ?
<Dr_willis> lingga,  just try it and see.. :)
<bonbonthejon> is there a command to scan a disk for errors
<spitwise> !codecs | Kite_DH
<ubotu> Kite_DH: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: how can i delete the dir again?
<slyfox> Kite_DH: http://www.diigo.com/redirect?http%3A%2F%2Ffosswire.com%2F2007%2F01%2F24%2Fubuntu-tip-get-mplayer-and-play-everything
<Dr_willis> if a user connects and runs sudo whatever.. its the same as if you did it locally.
<Dr_willis> Kite_DH,  'rm' command
<lingga> Dr_willis: :)
<SlackRat> hmn, i dont see any release iso for sidux, it leads to a debian parent directory
<slyfox> Dr_willis: ok, thanks will try that.
<Kite_DH> Dr_willis: it says "No such file or directory" tho its there
<daleach> anyone know why my glxinfo prints direct rending no?
<slyfox> Kite_DH: link above is your guide to mplayer
<spitwise> rm -rf /path/to/dir
<Kite_DH> slyfox: thx
<Kite_DH> spitwise: thx
<SlackRat> lingga, that other person still needs your password to use sudo
<Kite_DH> works
<Kite_DH> thx
<spitwise> sure
<Kite_DH> thx for your help
<SlackRat> rmdir
<Schuenemann> SlackRat, I guess I got rid of that sound server problem... I just disabled it :D
<SlackRat> ah, found sidux........
<SlackRat> disabled what? kde soundsystem?
<Schuenemann> the sound server
<lingga> SlackRat: so the first user created is the super user ?
<SlackRat> so you have no sound?
<Schuenemann> no, I have sound
<Schuenemann> I don't know what is that sound server for
<Dr_willis> lingga,  the semi-super-user. :)
<SlackRat> no the first user and only user is a user who can sudo with their password to su privileges
<lingga> Dr_willis: how to create full super user :)
<SlackRat> its in the documentation and highly NOT recommended
<SlackRat> i used it , stupidly with full gui root account and borked my system
<Schuenemann> what do you mean by first and only user?
<Kite_DH> k, its done
<Schuenemann> what if you have 2?
<Dr_willis> lingga,  thats homework.. when you figure it out.. then grasshopper it will be time for you to go to the next level.
<SlackRat> you set up your system, and presumably can add users to it
<SlackRat> there are ways to exclude users certain permissions
<Schuenemann> and the only user able to run su commands is the 1st ?
<lingga> Dr_willis: okay will, I'm the new comer in kubuntu... :)
<SlackRat> sudo commands, if you are the one administering the system, you can exclude other users from sudo rights.....unless they just open their own account on your box
<SlackRat> and know what theyre doing.  spelling out how to enable a full root account in an irc channel would be irresponsible, check the docs if you insist on trying it
* SlackRat often insists on trying stuff like that
<SlackRat> :-P
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Schuenemann> I was just curious... I'm the only one using this computer
<SlackRat> then someone else just using it for a while, without their own acccount has to know your password to use sudo
<emachete> anybody know how can I install nokia 3220 as modem
<SlackRat> otherwise, nada
<lingga> SlackRat: how about modem problem, I can't access my internal modem, I'm using win modem in my laptop.. any idea ?
<SlackRat> ack, winmodems dont play nice with linux....i suggest googling winmodems and ndiswrapper
<SlackRat> or getting another modem
<Dr_willis> or a hammer :)
<SlackRat> true
<SlackRat> it can be done but its a pain
<SlackRat> resistance is futile, lol
<lingga> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<SlackRat> wow, the sidux iso is small
<fudgey> The Starting Line
<Dr_willis> SlackRat,  because so little is included. :)
<fudgey> The Early November
<SlackRat> is synaptic included?
<Dr_willis> SlackRat,  it did have a nice script to get the nvida drivers going
<Dr_willis> not that i saw. :)
<fudgey> Something Corporate
<Dr_willis> had to install it.
<SlackRat> i liked hacking kanotix, till it shriveled up and died
<Dr_willis> missing a lot of the kde stuff as well.
<SlackRat> yeah, my first kanotix was kanotix lite.......
<maryen_> hi
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know where the driver for you activer kernel are ? on the filesystem
<maryen_> anyone wanna help me out with something?
<SlackRat> did you need to run extra scripts when you installed like in kanotix final death throes?
<SlackRat> and is anyone from kanotix still working with kanotix?
<HymnToLife> tarelerulz, /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel
<SlackRat> maryen, if you could be specific, maybe.....
<maryen_> SlackRat: well, I wrote a script to install a game under wine and configure wine to run it properly, and I was wondering if someone could help me test it.
<SlackRat> ack, i ve never had any real luck at all with wine....have you checked #wine?
<Schuenemann> I know this is a stupid question, but how can I change konqueror's background?
<maryen_> SlackRat: it's not really a wine question
<SlackRat> or you could ask so more people in here
<maryen_> SlackRat: i was wondering if someone could help me test my script
<SlackRat> if its to install a game under wine, i dont mess with wine......but maybe someone here wants to give it a shot
<maryen_> er but then again i could do that in the forums
<SlackRat> i think wine might also be interested in an app specific script for their utility
<maryen_> hmm
<maryen_> well first i need to see if it works on anything but my computer
<tarelerulz> I try to use my wiresless  card and I can see networks ,but I can't connect to them. It does not work with dcp
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know what might be up
<admin__> hey
<admin__> need some help ppl
<admin__> with installin easybuntu
<SlackRat> maybe if we knew what kind of help?
<SlackRat> whats wrong with it
<SlackRat> maryen.....im sure wine devs have a variety of computers for testing.....
<admin__> dont no what to do after i do the last update step
<SlackRat> and can help you tweak anything that needs work
<SlackRat> which was the last step
<SlackRat> ?
<SlackRat> easyubuntu takes a while
<admin__> sudo apt-get update
<admin__> takes awhile for?
<SlackRat> and some folks have problems with it...i havent......easy ubuntu is a gui
<SlackRat> have you apt-get updated your system recently....?
<admin__> just before
<admin__> fisrt time just installed kubuntu yesterday
<SlackRat> so its up to date, you should be able to run easyubuntu
<admin__> how do i run it
<SlackRat> choose what you want installed, and apply
<SlackRat> type easyubuntu on command line iirc
<SlackRat> or find it in kmenu
<Kite_DH> how to find out what mplayer version i got?
<SlackRat> fire up mplayer and look under help/about
<SlackRat> usually shows version
<SlackRat> or run mplayer -v
<admin__> how do i find kmenu
<SlackRat> click on the big k on your task bar
<Kite_DH> lol
<SlackRat> first icon, like windows start
<Kite_DH> =)
<eric_> whats the best imaging software to use?
<Kite_DH> adobe photoshop
<Kite_DH> lol
<eric_> noo lol
<Kite_DH> u have to find that out urself i think
<eric_> i mean to make an image of your desktop
<Kite_DH> oh
<eric_> haha
<Kite_DH> snapshot program?
<eric_> nope
<eric_> incase your latptop crashes
<eric_> you can restore it with an image
<Kite_DH> ..no idea, ask the guys here
<eric_> i was haha
<dannnnnnnn___> how can i play wmv's in kubuntu
<Kite_DH> SlackRat: how to upgrade my MPlayer 1.0pre8 to 1.0rc1
<Kite_DH> a death god
<Kite_DH> wow
<DjVaip> i cant find
<DjVaip> easyubuntu
<SlackRat> does mplayer show a new version avail in synaptic?
<Kite_DH> wait ima check
<SlackRat> then type on command line Dj
<SlackRat> if you already installed it
<Kite_DH> i got it installed
<SlackRat> if not, you can try just uninstalling the old, and download and install the new deb pkg
<DjVaip> bash: easyubuntu: command not found
<Kite_DH> but i want to upgrade it
<Kite_DH> hmm, not it doesnt show a new one
<DjVaip> ok how to uninstall old
<SlackRat> ok, uninstall with synaptic, or with apt-get remove mplayer
<SlackRat> find the latest, hopefully in a deb pkg , and install it
<SlackRat> and pray
<SlackRat> synaptic has a show upgrades option
<DjVaip> <SlackRat> how] 
<surgy> anyone know the minimum sys requirements for kde? i got a 700mhz with 256mb ram and an ati 32mb card........ any ideas of the type of performance i can expect?
<SlackRat> decent but no lightning fast
<DjVaip> ok how to instsall firefox
<SlackRat> im on 256 ram and its quite usable
<khaije1> ME TOOO!
<SlackRat> sudo apt-get install firefox
<SlackRat> or for gui junkies theres synanptic....use it, its like a free version of ordering from amazon
<SlackRat> lol
<DjVaip> libnss3 E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<surgy> slackrat yeah my gf ran kde on 64 mb ram at 400mhz proc and it ran...... just slow
<SlackRat> yup
<surgy> djvaip: try this: sudo apt-cache search firefox
<SlackRat> try sudo apt-get install firefox-mozilla
<DjVaip> libnss3 - Network Security Service Libraries - runtime
<khaije1> or even sudo apt-get install clue
<SlackRat> or browse synaptic
<SlackRat> clue? it gives clues?
<surgy> i think that was a sick joke
<SlackRat> if youre new, try synaptic
<SlackRat> lmao
<surgy> meant to confuse newbies
<SlackRat> heh
* khaije1 bows
<surgy> khaije1: lol had me wandering "wtf, a package called clue installs firefox?"
<DjVaip> surgy: libnss3 - Network Security Service Libraries - runtime
<khaije1> sorry, it's rude to interupt ;-)
<DjVaip> what cmd to kill all update programs
<surgy> djvaip: not it close you terminal and go to kde menu >> system >> adept package manager
<surgy> djvaip: sudo killall ?
<DjVaip> kk
<cpk1> lol there really is a package called clue
<surgy> oh yeah?
<DjVaip> if adpet dosent load?
<surgy> whats it do?
<SlackRat> doesnt kill all shut down your system?
<spitwise> nah
<surgy> djvaip: its a peice of shit try again
<khaije1> !clue
<SlackRat> adept is basically an update tool
<ubotu> clue: Package to ease upgrading, delete me. In component universe, is optional. Version 20050523-1 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<khaije1> well waddayaknow
<surgy> lol learn something everytime i come here :)
<SlackRat> fire up synaptic and see all the purdy packages waiting to be installed
<spitwise> killall programname/pid
<khaije1> SlackRat: not an adept fan?
<DjVaip> i dont have synaptic
<SlackRat> i use it when it tells me there are updates
<SlackRat> but apt get is faster
<surgy> khaije1: the more i use it the more i hate it, only runs every third time i try
<SlackRat> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<surgy> i have gotten used to apt-cache search
<khaije1> surgy: wow, since edgy i've been very pleased, just wondering
<SlackRat> altho ive never seen an ubuntu without synaptic before
<DjVaip> says no installation canadite
<surgy> slackrat kubuntu doesnt have synaptic by defualt..... i think
<SlackRat> maybe, maybe its the old ones.....that had it
<SlackRat> Dj, did you update your apt-get?
<UbUnTuNeWbIe> is there a way to make my wireless card active when i boot instead of having to sudo depmod -a and then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to get it to work?
<surgy> djvaip: forget about synaptic thats just confusing you, use adept till you learn more
<DjVaip> that dosent even load
* SlackRat still doesnt trust adept as a replacement for synaptic
<DjVaip> ok surgy its loaded yay
* khaije1 doesn't trust either as a replacement for apt-get :-)
<SlackRat> very true
<surgy> djvaip: gratzs just use the search bar there to find what you want
<SlackRat> but synaptic is fun to browse thru
<surgy> ok im off again
<surgy> seeya peeeps
<UbUnTuNeWbIe> is there a way to make my wireless card active when i boot instead of having to sudo depmod -a and then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to get it to work?
* cpk1 doesnt trust apt-get and uses aptitude instead
<SlackRat> but his apt-get doesnt seem to stat any packages so far
<SlackRat> thats just being fanatic cp
<cpk1> aptitude really can do alot more cooler things
<SlackRat> :-P
<Kite_DH> slack?
<SlackRat> isnt debian tending to phase that out tho?
<DjVaip> ok adept is up neeed help to get easyubuntu now
<cpk1> UbUnTuNeWbIe: yes
<Kite_DH> im searching something like "sudo apt-get install libpng libpng-dev"
<SlackRat> jesus h christ on a bicycle
<Kite_DH> but it says it doesnt find the package
<Kite_DH> lol o.o sry
<cpk1> UbUnTuNeWbIe: add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<SlackRat> use a browser, download ....lol........easyubuntu when you find the site on google
<SlackRat> its not supported by ubuntu
<SlackRat> its got its own page
<Kite_DH> are you talking to me slack?
<UbUnTuNeWbIe> cpk1 how would i add it im still new to linux
<SlackRat> which tells you how to dl and install easy ubuntu
<khaije1> Kite_DH: when you're not sure searching is a good idea 'apt-cache search lib png' for example
<Kite_DH> ok
<cpk1> UbUnTuNeWbIe: in a konsole type kdesu kate /etc/modules
<UbUnTuNeWbIe> any help is gr8ly appreciated
<cpk1> how about aptitude search libpng
<SlackRat> fanatic
<SlackRat> lol
<cpk1> aptitude is way more advanced
<SlackRat> i like dselect even more
<SlackRat> and dpkg
<spitwise> or apt-cache search lib | grep 'png'
<khaije1> hehe
<SlackRat> but i reallly love compiling it all from source
<jmichaelx> i have never understood the diff between apt-get and aptitude. i need to read up on that. i have one PC with Mepis on it, and noticed the other day that it doesn't have aptitude
<SlackRat> and watching the babble on my screen for three hours to install emacs
<UbUnTuNeWbIe> ok and i just type ndiswrapper in the list?
<cpk1> UbUnTuNeWbIe: yup on its own line
<UbUnTuNeWbIe> fantastic thank you very much
<SlackRat> theyre closely related.....id have to go back to the books to see the history of how they came about and interact
<cpk1> jmichaelx: they both use apt but aptitude has a "memory" among other things
<DjVaip> y wont adept let me install easyubnutu or find it
<khaije1> my computer doesn't use ones and zero's it uses heiroglyphics internally, apt-get armegeddon !!!
<jmichaelx> cpk1: interesting
<SlackRat> easy ubuntu is NOT an ubuntu repo package, its not supported.......
<SlackRat> google it
<SlackRat> go there
<SlackRat> download it
<Kite_DH> khaije1: what does this mean-> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation.
<SlackRat> and install it
<cpk1> jmichaelx: for instance I just found out the other day that you can purge every thing that you have uninstalled with aptitude by doing aptitude puge ~C
<UbUnTuNeWbIe> cpk1 ok thanks again goin to reboot to see if it works
<jmichaelx> cpk1: that is awesome
* SlackRat prays for armageddon
<cpk1> DjVaip: why do you want easyubuntu in the first place?
<jrattner> Anyone know how to use the Water effect in beryl
<SlackRat> to get all his codecs
<khaije1> Kite_DH: not 100% sure, could be that you need the gui dev libs... ?
<cpk1> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DjVaip> well i want to get y codecs and install firefoxx
<Kite_DH> khaije1: i got them
<khaije1> Kite_DH: whats the app?
<cpk1> firefox is in the repos
<SlackRat> so is synaptic
<DjVaip> cpk1: its dosent let me get it
<DjVaip> doesnt let me get ethoeir
<SlackRat> i dont think he updated his apt-get
<Kite_DH> khaije1: i think its libpng12-dev
<cpk1> DjVaip: what doesnt let you get what?
<SlackRat> did you sudo apt-get update?
<cpk1> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<DjVaip> stupid thing i am using Kubuntu
<donald> hey everybody, i need some help. anybody willing to give me some?
<khaije1> Kite_DH: i'm a little confuse, what app are you compiling?
<SlackRat> Dj, did you sudo apt-get update????????????????
<khaije1> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cpk1> DjVaip: do you have edgy?
<SlackRat> ubotu, theres a lot you dont know, bleh
<DjVaip> if i was using ubuntu id be in the irc lol
<SlackRat> ubotu just im'ed me, lmao
<Kite_DH> khaije1: mplayer
<cpk1> mplayer is in the repos
<khaije1> Kite_DH: are you aware you can get it from the repos?
<Kite_DH> khaije1: what do you mean?
<DjVaip> this is gay
<SlackRat> you are using ubuntu, with a kde desktop
<cpk1> !mplayer | Kite_DH
<donald> I am having a problem with getting my modem to work.
<ubotu> Kite_DH: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<khaije1> Kite_DH: you can have the program and everything it needs to worl properly installed in an automated way
<DjVaip> iam using
<DjVaip> KBUNTU
<cpk1> DjVaip: are you on edgy?
<Kite_DH> khaije1: im trying to upgrade it rightnow
<Kite_DH> khaije1: can u help me with that
<SlackRat> which is ubuntu with a kde desktop, d'uh
<khaije1> Kite_DH: it's usually *alot* easier, safer, and more convenient
<DjVaip> 6.06 LTS
<Kite_DH> khaije1: upgrade my MPlayer 1.0pre8 to 1.0rc1
<Kite_DH> khaije1: how?
<SlackRat> good, thats stable.....have ou bothered to sudo apt-get update yet??
<DjVaip> yes i did
<khaije1> Kite_DH: are you familiar w/ the idea of package management?
<SlackRat> now apt-get synaptic or firefox
<DjVaip> and it come up with this
<Kite_DH> khaije1: im still newbt
<SlackRat> see what happens
<Kite_DH> khaije1: newb*
<DjVaip> Fetched 2B in 4s (0B/s) Reading package lists... Done
<SlackRat> ok, youre up to date with the repos
<SlackRat> now 'sudo apt-get install synaptic
<cpk1> no, 2 bytes is not upto date with repos
<SlackRat> oh......well it said done
<cpk1> DjVaip: how much output do you get when you type cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<khaije1> Kite_DH: thats cool, you should know that one of the nicest thing about ubuntu is that installing and removing programs is incredibly easy, in most cases you only need to click a few buttons and it will find it install and configure the app for you
<UbUnTuNeWbIe> cpk1 you are a bonafied genius
<SlackRat> the doctor is in
<Kite_DH> khaije1: yes, i found that...but the problem is that i dont have the idea of what to install and what to not install =)
<UbUnTuNeWbIe> thank you again ive been rackin my brain for an hour tryin to figure this out thanks aain
<SlackRat> install what you need as you go
<DjVaip> about 45- 55 lines
<khaije1> Kite_DH: well tell me this...is there a particular reason you wanted to compile it or do you just want a recent version of that program?
<SlackRat> look thru the package repos, read pkg descriptions
<khaije1> Kite_DH:  see SlackRat's comment ^^
<Kite_DH> khaije1: ok...its like this: i went to #mplayer to ask how to get embed WMV steams running in my mozilla firefox webbrowser
<cpk1> DjVaip: and they arent commented out?
<Kite_DH> khaije1: they told me to do this and that
<Kite_DH> khaije1: then we got at least a vid running
<Kite_DH> khaije1: and now they tell me to upgrade my playerversion
<DjVaip> first one is commented out and so is the last one
<cpk1> DjVaip: also before i forget here is how to get the newest firefox http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/firefox
<Kite_DH> khaije1: i asked how, they said to download something like a source
<Kite_DH> khaije1: then they sent me here..and thats where i am now
<Kite_DH> khaije1: and now they tell me to run : sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<Kite_DH> khaije1: and my terminal says that it cant find a sourcpackage for mplayer
<khaije1> Kite_DH: ok, as far as i know there are some version of wmv that won't play on linux no matter what you do
<khaije1> is that right SlackRat?
<Kite_DH> khaije1: i just want to watch pr0n :(
<khaije1> heheh
<Kite_DH> lawl
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kite_DH> khaije1: first they say i need the new version of it, from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/ but i dont know hot to install it
<Kite_DH> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SolidSource> for large collections of music, whats better than amarok...?
<Kite_DH> wow
<Kite_DH> hmm, they're probably sleeping rightnow lol
<khaije1> Kite_DH:  i'm not 100% sure but i would probably check a few things first, there is probably an easier way
<SlackRat> mplayer version 2:0.99 ?
<SolidSource> mplayer...sucks
<Kite_DH> upgrade my MPlayer 1.0pre8 to 1.0rc1
<khaije1> Kite_DH: are you using ubuntu?
<Kite_DH> is there another way to watch embed videos in firefox?
<Kite_DH> i use edgy
<jmichaelx> mplayer is good if you have the right version running
<SlackRat> 2.0.9 is in my repos
<SolidSource> I have the latest mplayer....it still sucks, has no features and hangs a lot
<SlackRat> on dapper
<khaije1> Kite_DH:  try the vlc plugin, 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc vlc-plugin-alsa'
<SlackRat> yeah, prefer vlc myself for problem media
<Kite_DH> i got VLC ,yes
<Kite_DH> so i should uninstall mplay?
<Kite_DH> er
<donald> Somebody please help. I am using a Conexant modem and I am using greatdialup.com for free dialup, and I have the dialup number, user ID, and password. I am having troubles with my modem.
<jmichaelx> it is strange... i have kubuntu edgy installed on 2 desktops and one laptop. on the laptop, embedded videos play just fine in firefox.... on the 2 desktops, howver, i had to configure the videos to play in a separate window to get them to work
<Kite_DH> mplayer sux somehow
<jmichaelx> i don't know what the difference was
<SlackRat> no, i tend to keep a few media players cause they all run into probs with certain formata
<khaije1> Kite_DH: i'm not certain, but that would be the first thing i'd try, bear in mind though i don't think there are any ways to play recent versions of wmv
<SlackRat> friggen DRM
<donald> Can somebody help me with setting up my Conexant modem?
<jmichaelx> no, you can play almost all .wmv files
<khaije1> SlackRat: drm really is a pain isn't it
<SlackRat> more than that, its an invasion of civil liberty
<jmichaelx> DRM is what sucks, but i think at least some forms of DRM may be coming to linux soon....
<khaije1> it's hard to explain to someone they can't watch their *ahem* movies because of some corporation
<SlackRat> friends have trouble in other countries if they want to bring a dvd when they visit
<SlackRat> which leads to more piracy, not less
<Kite_DH> khaije1: not even with VLC?
<SolidSource> no one has anything for huge collections of music....amarok has issues with keeping the database udated
<jmichaelx> but you can play most .wmv videos in linux. i do it all  the time in firefox
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: maybe u can help me then
<khaije1> Kite_DH: that is the latest i've heard, it may have changed i haven't checked in at least 6 months
<jmichaelx> SolidSource: you just need to rescan your collection occasionally... it's not a big deal
<SlackRat> jmichael, what do you mean coming to linux soon?
<SolidSource> jmichaelx: I know it works...it hangs and stalls the program trying to scan my collection
<Kite_DH> khaije1: thats what it says when i want to watch a stream http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2070/bildschirmphoto5it3.jpg
<Kite_DH> flashplayer works tho
<Kite_DH> <_<...sry for the adult gfx
<Kite_DH> lol
<bkudria> i need an app to draw directed graphs, with labelled nodes and connections.  can anyone recommend anything?
<SolidSource> jmichaelx: amarok just can't handle my size of music collection
<donald> Can somebody help me with my Conexant modem?
<jarn> SolidSource: How big is your collection?
<SlackRat> my my....goergous carmen is versatile
<SolidSource> jmichaelx: a few hundred GBs
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: can you help me fix that?--> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2070/bildschirmphoto5it3.jpg
<SlackRat> dont do it, its smut!
<SlackRat> lmao
<Kite_DH> lawl
<Kite_DH> <_<
<Kite_DH> xD
<jarn> SlackRat: How many songs do you have?
<SlackRat> on this box, maybe a couple gigabytes
<jarn> How many, not how big.
<SlackRat> didnt count em
<khaije1> i use amarok w/ about 50GB
<jarn> Amarok tells you.
<SlackRat> i dont load playlists
<jarn> Ah.
<Kite_DH> =/...i want streams now *cries*
<SlackRat> i play entire albums
<khaije1> listen to it SlackRat, it's talking to you
<SlackRat> so i just click on the album and let amarok do its thing
<SlackRat> what it is talking to me?
<snax> hi
<khaije1> meh, amarok :-)
<jarn> I just have all my albums in my playlist.
<snax> i have an Nvidia PCI card. i just purchased it.
<snax> will kubuntu recognize it?
<snax> upon installation.
<SlackRat> should
* jarn is listening to Carry That Weight by Beatles, The on Assorted [Amarok] 
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: your problem in the pic you posted i think is that you need to UNinstall the vlc plugin
<snax> ok cool
<SlackRat> the grand finale of abbey road
<adydas__> u still want the drivers install i belive
<snax> becuase debian is an asshole when it comes to graphics cards.
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: you can keep VLC, but not the browser plugin
<nixternal> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SlackRat> and renameing firefox iceweasel
<snax> sorry
<snax> will kubuntu install drivers for me?
* nixternal points to #kubuntu-offtopic for anything non-support oriented
<SlackRat> debian is off topic?
<SlackRat> or was it the other word.....
<snax> i know. but im just saying. im going to kubuntu becuase debian is older than dirt
<nixternal> SlackRat: yes, since this is a the Kubuntu support channel
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: hmm...
<nixternal> err, I can spell
<snax> but if kubuntu doesent accomplish what i want, why bother migrating.
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: so i need to uninstall the mozilla-plugin-vlc ?
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: yes
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: or vlc-plugin-alsa
<Kite_DH> both?
<SlackRat> totally ignoring kubuntus debian underpinnings and how they differ from kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: just the mozilla one
<adydas__> snax: This is what i was told and used to install my NV drivers
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: aight, its gone
<adydas__> apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-source-2.6.17
<adydas__> hope it helps
<snax> thanx pal  :P
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: i am not saying that your video will work, but it should no longer say 'no video'
<snax> i just got done burning the alternate CD
<adydas__> snax: once thats done edit the x11 conf and chanve nv to nvidia
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: thats true, now it says i need a plugin
<adydas__> worked fine for me
<snax> change nv to nvidia ehh?  will do.
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: have you installed the mplayer plugin?
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: no, i dont have mplayer
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: you need the mozilla mplayer plugin
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: ok wait
<SlackRat> so where did Dj go?
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: ok, its installed
<whiz2_> Does anyone know if a full hard drive would prevent me from being able to login to KDe?
<whiz2_> KDE
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: try it again
<snax> adydas__  all fields with the value of nv?  if all fields i'll use sed to do that
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: seccond please
<snax> being  set 's/ nv / nvidia/'
<adydas__> snax: just the drivers part
<snax> oh drivers.
<snax> ok
<snax> thanx guys
<SlackRat> well a completely full hard drive might be problematic......nix systems produce lgos and stuff, if its running out of room.......
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: it says that it plays, but theres no video, only audio
<whiz2_> does anyone know how to find out how much free space is left on the linux system drive from a command line?
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: now
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: wow
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: hmm...
<cpk1> iirc a user cant fill up a hard drive
<adydas__> whiz2_: df
<SlackRat> df
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: did you restart firefox?
<SlackRat> diskfree
<cpk1> whiz2_: df -h to get an output you can read easier
<SlackRat> on command line
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: theres only video in fullscreen
<whiz2_> oh boy... that's the issue
<SlackRat> or kdiskfree under utilities
<whiz2_> it's full... ty
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: hmm... well at least you have video now :-D
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: hmm :(
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: maybe if you reboot, it will be fixed, not sure
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: wait, im gonna reboot then
<jmichaelx> ich weiss nur dass ich gleich ins bett gehn muss
<jmichaelx> oops
<khaije1> jmichaelx: so mplayer is superior to vlc in this regard?
<jmichaelx> khaije1: for embedded video in firefox, definitely
<piro> whiz2_: df -TH
<jmichaelx> as a stand alone player, VLC is great, but not in FF
<piro> whiz2_: df -Th
<SlackRat> true
<snax> say a prayer for me.
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: wth...everything is reseted
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: like...my visual style
<khaije1> do you know if mplayer uses a different wmv codec than the other players?
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: i have no idea what would have effected all of tha
<jmichaelx> that*
<jmichaelx> khaije1: i don't think so
<khaije1> jmichaelx: cool, i understand now
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: but i got video now lol
<jmichaelx> it has been trickier to get embedded video working in edgy than it was in dapper. i am not sure why... but you CAN get it to work in edgy
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: where the fuck are my files gone??
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: AWESOME
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: i don't know, but installing mplayer will not lose your files :-P
<cpk1> i have had 0 problems with embedded video
<whiz2_> oh my i hope I haven't lost this drive...
<jmichaelx> cpk1: i have kubuntu on 2 desktops and a laptop... the 2 desktops were horrible to get embedded video working... the laptop worked with no problem. i am still confused as to why the difference
<SlackRat> delete as much old junk as you can afford
<cpk1> whiz2_: iirc root should always reserve some space so a user cant fill it up so much its unusable
<whiz2_> i told me to run dpkg --config -a
<whiz2_> configure
<whiz2_> what does that mean?
<cpk1> it will configure any packages you have installed but havent finished configuring
<whiz2_> oh
<cpk1> ie uncompleted installations
<jmichaelx> whiz2_: just do it....it will finish depackaging
<whiz2_> could  that cause aproblem logging into KDE, or X if they are not configured?
<SlackRat> it straightens out your apt utilities, you stopped something in the middle
<whiz2_> I can't start either
<SlackRat> <shrugs>
<whiz2_> heh
<jmichaelx> whiz2_: try it and see
<whiz2_> I'm stil kinda new at this whole linux idea
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: thx, everythign is normaly again and i can play streams
<SlackRat> you can run it from console before starting x up
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: awesome
<whiz2_> a friendof mine has been helping me out remotely all day
<Kite_DH> jmichaelx: only thing that is annoying is, that it doesnt have a volume control ...especially for pr0n
<SlackRat> doncha just hate loud porn .....
<jmichaelx> Kite_DH: yeah, you just have to use your volume control in your panel
<whiz2_> lol
<Kite_DH> SlackRat: indeed
<whiz2_> it seems to be reorganizing everything on my hard drive.. stuff i already had configured
<SlackRat> heh
<jmichaelx> *does not condone pr0n
<SolidSource> anyone try using Banshee? mine always stalls when loading audio
<cpk1> dunno about firefox but in conquerer the xine/mplayer plugin has volume control
* SlackRat does not condone loud porn
<jmichaelx> cpk1: can you watch embedded video in konqueror?
* whiz2_ has a laptop, and is trying to make it so his two home computers (always online via network) can be controlled remotely by the laptop
<crystufer2000> Yo. I finally got my grub set up the way I want it. Now how do I make it the default bootloader?
<cpk1> jmichaelx: yup
<whiz2_> so far i have succeeded with one computer
<SlackRat> whats the current default bootloader
<jmichaelx> cpk1: i have looked for documentation on how to accomplish that, and did not find anything
<crystufer2000> ntldr
<SlackRat> ick
<crystufer2000> I know.
<crystufer2000> I'm gonna set the timeout in windows to 0
<SlackRat> xp on first partiton, ubuntu second?
<jmichaelx> cpk1: i would use konqueror more if i could get flash and mplayer to work with it
<crystufer2000> xp hd0,1
<SlackRat> reinstall grub onto the mbr
<cpk1> jmichaelx: configure konq > plugins click scan for new plugins
<crystufer2000> ubuntu hd1,1
<SlackRat> it will see windows , override and take over
<jmichaelx> cpk1: will do right now
<SlackRat> wait, two disks?
<crystufer2000> Yep.
<crystufer2000> Well, 3
<SlackRat> ah, check with someon running two disks then, i dont
<whiz2_> ok now to reboot the server to see if it will let me login
<khaije1> konqueror still doesn't support google calandar among other things
<whiz2_> Linux is fun
<khaije1> it's better in some ways and worse in others
<SlackRat> and tasty too!
<whiz2_> why do you say that?
* khaije1 was talking about konqueror
<whiz2_> oh
<SlackRat> who, say what?
<whiz2_> nevermind
<SlackRat> heh
<Kite_DH> lawl
<Kite_DH> xDD...why do you say that
<whiz2_> i thought you were talking about Linux lol
<Kite_DH> he was frustrated for a moment
<piro> one thing: google knows everything and has access to a lot, i draw the line at a company knowing where I am anytime of the day :>
<whiz2_> lol
<whiz2_> google knows where you are 24/7?
<SlackRat> yes, google is our puppetmaster
<SlackRat> sigh
<piro> follow into their plan with google calendar and I don't see why not
<whiz2_> heh
<whiz2_> i have google desktop installed on my laptop
<piro> and metallica is the master of puppets, what does that say about our current state
<SlackRat> no, thats just a song....google made them write it
<whiz2_> grrr... KDE still throws me back to the login screen
<SlackRat> they were preparing us subliminally for the takeover
<ForgeAus> google desktop?
<Kite_DH> SlackRat: when is feisty herd going to be released
<jmichaelx> cpk1: thank you much...i have *some* embedded video working in konqueror now :-D
<crystufer2000> join #grub
<crystufer2000> ...
<SlackRat> dunno, check the forums i saw some news today but didnt read the story
<crystufer2000> sorry
<crystufer2000> I forgot the /
<whiz2_> Google desktop preinstalled on my Vista machine
<Kite_DH> vista...
<whiz2_> vista is pretty
<ForgeAus> argh vista!
<ForgeAus> pretty expensive yeah
<SlackRat> it could break microsoft tho
<ForgeAus> I think it will... in time
<jmichaelx> you can make kubuntu prettier than vista
<SlackRat> how many people are just gonna upgrade their system for it?
<ForgeAus> jmichaelx you can make either as pretty as you want
<ForgeAus> aesthetics aren't an issue really
<jmichaelx> kubuntu+beryl=way prettier than vista
<SlackRat> bleh, xgml and all the three d eye candy was out last year on linux
<whiz2_> I bought the laptop, and it happened to have Vista preinstaled on it
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:nixternal] : Kubuntu Support Channel | KDE 3.5.6 out | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | #kubuntu-offtopic for anything non-support related
* nixternal points
<whiz2_> pretty secure
<SlackRat> now MS is gonna have a 'shell' and a real admin account
<SlackRat> deja vu
<whiz2_> lol
<piro> w.e, i saw a black grey haired women today at office depot buy two copies of xp home, and I thought to myself *gag*
<whiz2_> they don't have a shell login
<whiz2_> but they do have an admin account
<Kite_DH> true
<SlackRat> theyre claiming they have a new shell
<ForgeAus> powershell?
<ForgeAus> (ala monad)
<khaije1> aka gonad
<Kite_DH> kubuntu can be much more prettier than vista
<whiz2_> explorer.exe is still thier shell
<SlackRat> not the command line thingy hidden in xp
<ForgeAus> rofl kh
<ForgeAus> thats their gui shell
<crystufer2000> I use blackbox on windows.
<SlackRat> command.exe or whatever it is
<ForgeAus> crystufer? how?
<SlackRat> i emulate debian on windows, runs faster
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ForgeAus> I didn't know there was blackbox for windows!
<Jucato> (as pointed out by nixternal)
<crystufer2000> bb4win
<tarelerulz> How is blackbox on windows
<nixternal> :)
<jmichaelx> they are developing KDE for windows lol
<tarelerulz> there are bunch of shells for windows
<ForgeAus> slackrat? what emulator? vmware?
<crystufer2000> www.bb4win.org (Get away from that stupid explorer.exe.
<ForgeAus> colinux?
<whiz2_> cmd.exe is the command line shell for vista
<whiz2_> same as XP
<ForgeAus> yes they are jmichaelX and for MacOSX
<cpk1> thats not real shell =\
<crystufer2000> what, bb4win?
<crystufer2000> It's real!
<ForgeAus> blackbox for windows
<ForgeAus> apparently
<ForgeAus> I kinda find Fluxbox/blackbox interesting
<crystufer2000> It's so much prettier than explorer.
<Kite_DH> i got a question that sounds stupid
<cpk1> no cmd.exe isnt a real shell
<Jucato> Please take this conversation to #kubuntu-offtopic
<piro> does vista still have 4 x svchost.exe?
<ForgeAus> has a professional kinda style to it, but not so configurable...
<MobsterLobster> is there a way to retive my password
<tarelerulz> have any of you used ndiswrapper ?
<crystufer2000> Jucato: Kay. Sorry.
<nixternal> tarelerulz: I use ndiswrapper
<ForgeAus> I have ndiswrapper but havn't actually used it no
<Kite_DH> do i have to worry about spyware, trojans, virus' or hackers on kubuntu 6.10???....
<Kite_DH> i know this sounds stupid
<ForgeAus> unless something's used it for me in the background or something
* Kite_DH blushes
<nixternal> Kite_DH: yes
<nixternal> Kite_DH: j/k :)
<cpk1> i've used ndiswrapper
<cpk1> just ask your question
<Kite_DH> nixternal: and why not?
<Kite_DH> cpk1: i've asked it
<Kite_DH> do i have to worry about spyware, trojans, virus' or hackers on kubuntu 6.10???....
<nixternal> trojans not really, spyware not so, virus' they are there, hackers don't hack nothing unimportant
<cpk1> Kite_DH: not you
<MobsterLobster> how easy is it for a hacker to gain access to a *nix box?
<tarelerulz> The reason I ask is I am trying to install it ,but having no luck
<ForgeAus> Kite mostly not
<ubuntu_> Kite_DH: because kubuntu rocks
<cpk1> tarelerulz: its in the repos
<ForgeAus> if you have ie under wine you might want to
<ubuntu_> and it doesnt use that GNOME stuff that nixternal hates
<crystufer2000> How do I get grub into my mbr?
<ForgeAus> but otherwise linux is mostly virus/spyware-free
<nixternal> heh
<tarelerulz> thanks
<SlackRat> its possible , but nix isnt usually as big a target for hacker exploits , and two, to activate many of those , root has to actually activate it, not just a user
<whiz2_> "This APT has Supoer Cow powers!" nice...
<ForgeAus> (even if users GET a virus it doesn't do much because the software doesn't have root permissions)
<ChaosEddie> man nixternal people need to stop ghosting me
<whiz2_> Super*
<crystufer2000> cows?>
<ForgeAus> supercow?
<SlackRat> whiz2, know what that means?
<whiz2_> hehe
<Kite_DH> the only app i need in wine is adobe PS
<Kite_DH> :)
<whiz2_> not a clue
<cpk1> tarelerulz: are you sure you need ndiswrapper?
<ChaosEddie> this time is was RJ
<SlackRat> sudo-apt get moo
<MobsterLobster> i have heard Grub and vista dont get along. is this true? (dont bother having a go at vista, i dont use it either)
<tarelerulz> I don't know CPk1
<Jucato> !offtopic | SlackRat
<ubotu> SlackRat: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tarelerulz> my wireless card dose not seem to work
<whiz2_> cute
<ForgeAus> rofl... have you been mood today?
<tarelerulz> I was at the library
<tarelerulz> and it did not connect
<SlackRat> apt-get is offtopic???
<whiz2_> I'm not installing any bootloader on my laptop
<ForgeAus> btw its apt-get
<Jucato> SlackRat: oops sorry
<ForgeAus> Slackrat its kubuntu apt-get is NOT offtopic
<Kite_DH> what can KDEToys do?
<tarelerulz> I did the auto  the dcp or what ever it is called and nothing worked
<cpk1> tarelerulz: lshw and find your card and find out what it says about the businfo
<jmichaelx> i am disappointed that the last kernel that came down in the updates does not support my wireless card as well as the last one did :-(
<whiz2_> well i'm having an issue...
<Kite_DH> is it something like superkaramba?
<ForgeAus> nothingm uch its mosly a clock and some kids game-like apps
<ForgeAus> and prolly an X-eyes like thing
<Jucato> Kite_DH: you can use the package manager to read a description
<SlackRat> no problem, cow powers are on kubuntu
<ForgeAus> (eyes that follow the mouse cursor)
<SlackRat> heh
<jmichaelx> i am still booting into 2.6.17-10
<whiz2_> KDE keeps throwing meback out to the login screen whenever I enter my account name, and pasword
<Kite_DH> ok jucato
<cpk1> dhclient only works if they are serving ips
<ForgeAus> in adept you can click on details and it tells you what packages it installs
<ForgeAus> (or replaces or requires)
<whiz2_> nice, but I can't get into adept if I can't get into KDE. :-p
<ForgeAus> whiz run kdm as root
<cpk1> whiz2_: just use aptitude
<whiz2_> from a shell?
<whiz2_> aptitude?
<cpk1> to install stuff if you need to
<Jucato> whiz2_: apt-get or aptitude are command line package managers
<whiz2_> i'm trying to get to my KDE desktop
<ForgeAus> wait your in kdm already
<ForgeAus> thats the login screen
<ForgeAus> it keeps booting you back to login screen hmmm...
<ForgeAus> ok then do you have much room on ur HDD?
<whiz2_> dunno
<whiz2_> how do I find out?
<MobsterLobster> is anybody using the Kubuntu for windows program?
<ForgeAus> kubuntu for windows?
<ForgeAus> what?
<tarelerulz> so what am I looking for  on my card
<Jucato> I think he means the FOSS apps for Windows on the Kubuntu Desktop CD
<whiz2_> ForgeAus: i dunno how nmuch HDD space I have. how do I find out?
<adydas> df -h
<nixternal> Jucato: that .exe file that has been making it rounds on sounder and the wiki
<MobsterLobster> there is a project to make Ubuntu for windows. it makes Ubuntu a exe that can have packages installed. from what i read it makes like a psedo partition. then if you dont like it you just uninstall it
<ForgeAus> like scribe?
<SlackRat> ls /
<ForgeAus> sounds like PHATlinux to me
<SlackRat> see whats there, and what you can remove
<whiz2_> ok it says /dev/hda1 Size: 2.7g used 2.6g free: 0 usage 100% mounted on /
<tarelerulz> that ubuntu.exe is  good idea ,but it did not work for me
<adydas> then its full
<Jucato> ah that one
<Jucato> oh well...
<SlackRat> whats it do, install kubuntu inside windows space?
<tarelerulz> it is beta for big time the  note on it of the dev people and like one normal user
<whiz2_> ok time to uninstal some un needed packages
<adydas> Sure is :p
<tarelerulz> It installs in the windows partitoin
<cpk1> whiz2_: that is an incredibly small hdd... do you have a /home partition?
<SlackRat> heh
<MobsterLobster> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<adydas> must be a 10 year old hard drive
<MobsterLobster> i found the site
<tarelerulz> so what am I looking for on my card cpk1 the wireless card
<ForgeAus> slackrat what did you mean debian emulator before?
<Jucato> btw, it's not an official Kubuntu/Ubuntu project (yet?)
<cpk1> tarelerulz: the businfo i suppose if oyu think it needs ndiswrapper
<MobsterLobster> ok
<ForgeAus> kubuntu.exe sounds much like vmware + kubuntu
<MobsterLobster> i was wondering if anybody is/has used it. i cant touch linux for a few months but that just might let me
<tarelerulz> this is what it says it is BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller
<rob__> hello
<cpk1> tarelerulz: thats not the businfo and its a bcm43xx card UGH
<whiz2_> i'm removing all of the games from the linux box
<ForgeAus> hmmm XPressLinux?
<tarelerulz> that is command my bad
<whiz2_> heh
<SlackRat> or like zipslack or puppy
<cpk1> tarelerulz: ndiswrapper should work but you can also use native drivers if you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<MobsterLobster> mmmm VMware that might be a good idea how uch ram will i need to have Kubuntu run smoothly on XP with VMware?
<ForgeAus> never heard of puppy... yet
<ForgeAus> dunno mobster...
<rob__> umm i am really new to linux (moving away from windows) and i need an ide c++ programming tool, but don't really know a good one. I like dev, but don't know how to get it working in linux. can anyone give a helping hand?
<whiz2_> i need a bigger HDD for my linux machine
<ForgeAus> worked great for me but I got 1 gig ram and 3 gig processor
<SlackRat> mini distro,  sort of based on deb, installs its home partition in windows
<cpk1> kde has an ide programming tool i think
<ForgeAus> zipslack caused so many segmentation faults on my PC
<SlackRat> geany,anjuta, the kdevelop suite
<ForgeAus> I gave up on it
<SlackRat> yeah, i think its time is over, it s an old app
<ForgeAus> it actually ran better in VMware than natively
<SlackRat> heh. prolly would
<whiz2_> wow removing the games freed up 50 MB lol
<ForgeAus> but neither of them are debian emulators
<rob__> geany?
<SlackRat> now remove the pr0n
<MobsterLobster> i have a 3.2 ghz CPU but only 386 ram. my vid card and ram are the same 512 stick
<Kite_DH> is there any other stuff for KDEToys??
<whiz2_> lol there is no pr0n
<SlackRat> geany is a multi lang ide
<Kite_DH> <_<
<whiz2_> it's a tiny HDD
<SlackRat> aha
<whiz2_> 2.7GB
<SlackRat> wow
<rob__> friendly or more intermediate interface?
<whiz2_> i need a bigger one
<SlackRat> i thought 4GB on a work comp was small
<MobsterLobster> the reason i cant just partition and install is because linux and my wireless card dont get along
<SlackRat> pretty simple and plain
<SlackRat> anjuta is specifically c and c++ i think
<rob__> kool, so which one of those is the more prefered
<SlackRat> and is in the repso
<SlackRat> repos, but so is the kdev suite
<SlackRat> try em out, to each his own
<ForgeAus> xpress linux claims:
<Kite_DH> ForgeAus: how can i install those themese from KDE-looks.org??
<rob__> i think i already have the kdev if its kdevelop suite
<ForgeAus>     * XPressLinux is based on Kubuntu and uses the KDE desktop.
<ForgeAus>     * WINE is pre-installed, so you can run many Windows applications.
<ForgeAus>     * VLC Media Player lets you play most common audio and video files.
<ForgeAus>     * Firefox is the default web browser, for maximum compatibility.
<ForgeAus>     * Your Windows drive is automatically mounted and the WINE file manager provides a familiar desktop.
<ForgeAus> KDE? it looks lige Gnome to me
<ForgeAus> "those themes?"
<jmichaelx> does anyone in here know what the best way is to get a broadcom wireless adapter working in edgy? in daper it worked great using fwcutter and the native drivers....in edgy, not working well at all
<SlackRat> tho, hardcore programmers tend to shy away from ides at the beginning
<SlackRat> forms bad habits
<ForgeAus> Kite, to be honset I have no clue
<Kite_DH> ForgeAus: yes...there are themese for KDE 3.5- x
<Kite_DH> ok
<whiz2_> I'm stripping Kubuntu of all non-essential software
<Jucato> ForgeAus: next time... pastebin
<whiz2_> aptitude is my friend right now lol
<SlackRat> careful whiz
<SlackRat> heh
<whiz2_> i've removed all the games, andmail
<Jucato> what you might think is non-essential, might actually be essential under the hood
<ForgeAus> Jucato for 5 lines?
<Kite_DH> SlackRat: do you know how to install KDE themes?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: for more than 2 lines
<rob__> heh im only starting oo in c++, so there is no need to shy away form ide for me just yet
<Jucato> specially something that isn't really support related
<MobsterLobster> Jmicheaelx from my experience broadcom wireless and linux dont get along so just a heads up
<SlackRat> usually i just install the theme package
<SlackRat> and it shows up in kcontrol
<Jucato> !changethemes | Kite_DH
<ubotu> Kite_DH: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<piro> thanks for the reminder whiz, i got a new build last week and have yet to do that
<jmichaelx> MobsterLobster: that is very true, but i had it working well in dapper...now it works, but disconnects off and on
<whiz2_> i don't need anything for sound, cuz Kubuntu doesn't even support my sound hardware
<SlackRat> a quiet kde is not always a bad thing
<whiz2_> heh
<whiz2_> mine is quiet, only because it doesn't recognize y sound hardware
<crimsun> whiz2_: what sound card?
<Jucato> although uninstalling arts might uninstall other KDE apps as well, as they depend on it when they were built
<whiz2_> onboard crystal sound fusion
<Jucato> ah! our resident sound expert :)
<rob__> hmm don't know how to compile in kdev
<crimsun> whiz2_: more specifically, please
<whiz2_> that's all i can tell you unles I drop to the bios
<crimsun> then drop to the bios, please
<whiz2_> hang on. i can do that...
<Kite_DH> Jucato: thank you
<rob__> do i need to use make?
<Jucato> rob__: the "build-essential" package will install the compiler and basic utilities you need to compile stuff
<whiz2_> slow computer... one moment please...
<Jucato> rob__: but if you need to compile graphical apps like KDE apps, you would need some other things
<rob__> im so new to linux that i feel stupid because i don't know what you mean by "build-essential' package
<adydas> rob__:  i think he means sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jucato> rob__: install "build-essential" from your package manager (apt-get or Adept)
<Jucato> !build-essential | rob__
<rob__> okay
<ubotu> rob__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<whiz2_> ok the BIOS doesn't report the actual hardware name
<whiz2_> but I remembered that windows reported Crystal sond fusion, and crystal sound audio, and it can emulate SB pro
<whiz2_> sound*
<crimsun> whiz2_: then I need either /full/ dmesg output or lspnp output
<whiz2_> huh?
<rob__> will take a look
<Jucato> crimsun: or kinfocenter? :)
<whiz2_> Kubuntu sees no sound hardware whatsoever
<whiz2_> windows isn't installed as a 2nd OS
<crimsun> whiz2_: it likely wouldn't, as you have isa sound hardware, which needs to be loaded manually.
<Jucato> crimsun: I learned a new command from one of the aggregated blogs in Planet Ubuntu. lshw :)
<whiz2_> I'm not worried about the sound. I'm worried about getting back into my desktop
<crimsun> the fun part of course is figuring out whether it's snd-cs4231, snd-cs4232 or snd-cs4236
<rob__> is it normal for kubuntu to keep probing /etc/vmware/vmnet1/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf everytime after doing an apt-get?
<whiz2_> I have had Kubuntu on that PC for months without sound... why worry about it now?
<whiz2_> All i want to use the Kubuntu PC for is a web server anyway
<SlackRat> Forge, the emulator i was referring to was vmware
<crystufer2000> Woot! Fixed my grub!
<ubuntu> Hi, i have a problem, when i start up my computer and login it starts x then immediattly shuts it down, i even tried loggin in to another tty and doing "startx" but it did the same thing, i even reconfigured x, does anyone know how to fix this so i can boot up?
<LaserJock> whiz2_: because other people with the same hardware might
<LaserJock> whiz2_: and crimsun is the main guy taking care of sound in Ubuntu so he's interested in figuring it out
<whiz2_> I'm more worried about gettinginto it, and uninstalling packages I don't need
<whiz2_> ok can we get me logged in, and remove other stuff first?
<SlackRat> go to a tty and run dmesg | more
<whiz2_> then we have to reinstall sound software as i just removed it lol
<whiz2_> ok
<SlackRat> also try kde, or startkde from the terminal
<piro> hey is there a source somewhere on how to get your programs into a repository ? a guide of some sort
<adydas> Memory Jog, gui software firewall control
<SlackRat> yes, a how to make a repo article , out there , somewhere
<whiz2_> what amI looking for in dmesg?
<SlackRat> if  anything is going wrong during boot up
<SlackRat> and x starting etc
<SlackRat> warnings
<whiz2_> i'm running TTY from a remote login
<ubuntu> Hi, i have a problem, when i start up my computer and login it starts x then immediattly shuts it down, i even tried loggin in to another tty and doing "startx" but it did the same thing, i even reconfigured x, does anyone know how to fix this so i can boot up?
<SlackRat> ubuntu, same advice, look at dmesg | more, so you can scan it slowly, also try kde (kdm?) or startkde
<whiz2_> err... might help if I enable the sound hardware in the bios... one moment rebooting again...
<SlackRat> see what you get
<SlackRat> sounds like an xconfig problem, ubuntu
<ubuntu> so in a tty type in "dmesg | more" ?
<whiz2_> lol
<SlackRat> yeah
<ubuntu> i reconfigured x
<ubuntu> ill also try start kde,
<whiz2_> i get kicked back out to the bios lol
<whiz2_> or to the curb...
<SlackRat> you may have made a mistake and have to try again, see what the dmesg says which is a record of your boot process
<ubuntu> no, im positive i reconfig'ed right
<ubuntu> done it a million times
<ubuntu> but ill try that, brb
<SlackRat> cant find x server, x already running warnings?
<whiz2_> well since I've cleared 52MB of space on my HDD i have yet to try loggin into the desktop
<whiz2_> Imay give it a shot now
<whiz2_> sound hardware enabled... reboot in progress...
<SlackRat> brb
<whiz2_> if it helps to know... the Kubuntu PC is a slow 400 megahertz computer with onboard sound
<whiz2_> e-machines
<whiz2_> POS
* whiz2_ spits on it
<whiz2_> hehe
<Skuller> hey guys....i was checking out drivers for my apc UPS in synaptic...i found three packages worth considering....one is a daemon, other is the 'main' software " Power managemnt and the last one is a CGI for it...which ones should i install?
<whiz2_> I didn't know you could use an APC on a Linux PC
<SlackRat> google them and see what the word is on them, then try one
<Skuller> hmm...ok
<SlackRat> you know your system specs better than us
<akrus> how to kill the process if kill -SIGKILL does not help? :x
<SlackRat> ksysguard
<whiz2_> in dmesg what exactly am I looking for?
<whiz2_> is this for sound, or is this to troubleshoot my login?
<SlackRat> did it not boot into kde?
<SlackRat> x warnings atm
<whiz2_> trying now
<whiz2_> My desktop seems to be logging in now
<SlackRat> xserver problems, maybe you ll see a sound card warning as well
<SlackRat> probably
<akrus> SlackRat: not killing anyway x_X
<SlackRat> cant kill the runaway with sysguard either? its just spawning more?
<akrus> it's just not killing :)
<whiz2_> ok I have a couple errors
<akrus> with any of signals lol
<SlackRat> reboot......start again
<akrus> SIGKILL, SIGTERM, SIGQUIT
<akrus> x_X
<SlackRat> check to see its stopped
<akrus> </3 rebooting
<akrus> it'll be lol
<akrus> i've started it :)
<akrus> it's vmware
<SlackRat> yeah, can you kill it?
<akrus> but it hanged and i had to close it... window closed, but the process is still here
<akrus> i can't :)
<SlackRat> reboot
<SlackRat> or reset in vm language
<akrus> :)
<akrus> 6881 ?        D<s   27:41 /usr/lib/vmware/bin-debug/vmware-vmx
<akrus> anyway have to reboot i think :(
<akrus> brb
<whiz2_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6520/ <-- those are the errors
<SlackRat> yeah, best process kill when all else fails
<whiz2_> oh wow says it detected my sound card... PnP soundcard
<SlackRat> hmn, no idea what the devices are....did ou get into kde?
<Skuller> hey guys..i dont understand much after reading thru in google about 'apcd', 'apcupsd' & 'apcups-cgi'....i just need the simple driver to get my UPS workin properly so it can shutdown my PC itself incase of a power failure
<SlackRat> looks like the sound card warnings
<tarelerulz> the native driver config did not work
<tarelerulz> it said one of the files was to old or new
<whiz2_> I do have a sound card installed as well, but off hand can't remember whenther it's PCI, or ISA
<snax> hi
<rob__> i don't understand why the terminal says i dont have ./configure directory
<SlackRat> dmesg gives pci warnings
<SlackRat> are you in the kde gui?
<whiz2_> ok
<snax> i just installed kubuntu alternate cd.  i have a PCI nvidia card.  when booting i can see the kubuntu logo and the progress bar.
<snax> but after that my screen is black.
<rob__> i tried in both the kde and konsole
<whiz2_> yes I am, but I'm using TTY service froma remote computer for dmesg
<SlackRat> why are you using the alt cd?
<snax> but knoppix can boot fine.
<SlackRat> so kde is back now.....you can work on cleaaring more space and trying to configure the sound after that
<whiz2_> yup
<crystufer2000> How cum I can't enter the directory where my other drive is mounted?
<SlackRat> prolly cause it was a xconfig problem, not a monitor problem
<SlackRat> cry, did you try mounting as root via sudo?
<rob__> where is the ./configure directory usually located?
<crystufer2000> No. Why, should I?
<snax> is there a way i can do ---->  apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-source-2.6.17 from the live cd but have changes take place to the installation on hard drive ?
<whiz2_> whilei'm loggedin, can you tell me how to make it so that a specific program starts whenever I turn on the computer? (I want it to run without me having to login, and I want it to run as my user)
<SlackRat> its mounted  already?
<SlackRat> what filesystem?
<crystufer2000> ntfs
<crystufer2000> I have to be root to get into.
<SlackRat> ntfs is a pita
<crystufer2000> the folder, but I can see everything fine once in.
<crystufer2000> A what now?
<SlackRat> use nvidia drivers from the nvidia site, not the repos
<SlackRat> theyre usually dummy pkgs
<SlackRat> nvidia is proprietary
<snax> well i dont get a picture in the first place?
<snax> im in knoppix right now.
<ubuntu> i tried dmesg|more and got no errors and startkde returned "can't connect kdeinit"
<SlackRat> you ll install it via terminal without x, after you read the nvidia docs
<SlackRat> try just 'kde'
<SlackRat> or 'kdm'
<snax> ok, well how can i get into the terminal if my entire screen is black ?
<ubuntu> i did kdm
<ubuntu> i was gunna but a new HD tommrow anyway, this 9gb isnt cutting it anymore
<crystufer2000> alt f1 sometimes. Usually that means youre duffed. Snax
<ubuntu> how do i mount a hd on this live CD so i can backup
<snax> crystufer2000: thanx.  i'll try alt F1
<SlackRat> ah, not a good idea to install a driver from a live cd and install over it
<snax>  but what does duffed mean?
<snax> as in screwed ???
<crystufer2000> snax good luck
<SlackRat> i think so
<crystufer2000> snax yeah
<snax> aww. but how does knoppix work
<crystufer2000> snax pixies.
<SlackRat> off a cd
<SlackRat> or ram if you have enough
<crystufer2000> cd pixies
<ubuntu> how do i mount a harddrive
<snax> yea so what does the boot device have anyting to do wit it
<SlackRat> or pixies if you know black magic
<SlackRat> its booting the kernel on the cd
<crystufer2000> mwahahahahaha
<SlackRat> heh
<snax> yea and i installed the kernel on the hard drive
<rob__> this doesnt make any sense to me at all. i am looking in the usr/local directory, but there is no directory or file called configure
<adydas> mount
<crystufer2000> Black Mage Linux!!!!
<SlackRat> you installed what kernel on the hard drive?
<snax> what ever come with kubuntu.
<crystufer2000> hehe
<whiz2_> do I need cups if I'm not sharing a printer?
<snax> i downloaded the latest kubuntu
<crystufer2000> several.
<snax> oh.  perhalps i'll update it.
<cpk1> snax: ctrl alt f1 will get you to tty1
<SlackRat> and youre running it live?
<snax> thanx.  i
<SlackRat> so nothing is installed till you install it
<snax> i'll update from there
<SlackRat> running a live cd installs nothing
<snax> cpk1: thats what im supposed to do from there right?  from tty1 that is.
<SlackRat> till you use the installer after it boots into a gui
<whiz2_> SlackRat: do I need cups if I do not have a printer attached to the kubuntu PC?
<SlackRat> neah
<whiz2_> ok
<SlackRat> but someone will probably ask you to hook up your computer to their printer the day after you remove cups, lol
<SlackRat> murphy's law
<cpk1> snax: I have no clue what you need done, but you wanted to know how to ge to tty1 so i told you
<crystufer2000> grr. pastebin!
<crystufer2000> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<whiz2_> and I guess I can get rid of DVD-RW tools since I don't have  DVD drive, or even a CD burner installed (Only a CD-ROM)
<hagabaka> apt-index-watcher runs and uses up all CPU every few seconds, and it doesn't print anything in syslog even though it's run with --syslog. anyon know what's the problem?
<crystufer2000> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/884169
<crystufer2000> There. That's my fstab.
<rob__> why does kubuntu insist on probing my network everytime i do an apt-get install <package>
<crystufer2000> Someone tell me how to make it so  my hda1 and hdb1 are accesible to all users?
<cpk1> rob__: because it uses the intranets?
<rob__> where did this vmware services come from anyway? im not even using windows
<hagabaka> didn't you install it?
<hagabaka> it's not installed by default
<crystufer2000> Help me with my fstab anyone?
<rob__> not that i remember. i just installed kubuntu with default settings
<crystufer2000> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/884169
<whiz2_> do I need open office.ord stuff?
<whiz2_> org*
<cpk1> whiz2_: you tell us
<ubuntu> hi, im on a live cd....i mounted my harddrive and my "desktop" folder is locked, how can i view folder this?
<whiz2_> what is openofice.org?
<whiz2_> if it's like MS-OFFice, then no
<cpk1> its a microsoft office clone
<whiz2_> no
<SlackRat> An error occurred while loading http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/884169:
<hagabaka> it's not a clone
<adydas__> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<rob__> its an open source office sorta like ms office?
<crystufer2000> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ismail> hi all
<Jucato> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Jucato> whiz2_: ^^^
<rob__> how to remove this vmware thingy
<SlackRat> good to have since it can produce docs windoze users can read, it has an xp format option
<SlackRat> among others
<rob__> or is it required for the system?
<Jucato> rob__: what vmware thingy? vmware isn't required unless you want to run vmware :)
<SlackRat> vmware where runnin what??
<hagabaka> did you install kubuntu yourself? did you have anything on it before installing it?
<rob__> i don't know. it keeps probing my net everytime after i do apt-get and complains about vmware and vmware-player
<adydas__> how do you edit the ubuntu software firewall
<whiz2_> now i'm removing all this stuff... once it's gone, that should free up a tremendous amount of disk space, then we can work on the sound. ;-)
<SlackRat> youre running vmware on kubuntu/
<fudgey> hey guys I have a bad proble
<fudgey> problem
<hagabaka> you can just apt-get remove them then
<fudgey> I cant use sudo cuz it says invalid timestamp
<cpk1> adydas__: iptables?
<fudgey> and I cant change the timestamp
<adydas__> not by me, nothing by default?
<SlackRat> problem a skewed vmware network
<cpk1> adydas__: huh?
<Jucato> !timestamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timestamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlackRat> remove vmware and try the package from the vmware site and see if that runs better
<Jucato> bah..
<rob__> it complains about unable to lock admin directory when i do apt-get remove
<fudgey> =/
<SlackRat> had lots of problems with vmware on kubuntu
<fudgey> I cant change the time cuz im not root
<cpk1> rob__: try sudo aptitude remove vmware
<fudgey> and I cant access root cuz I cant change the password
<SlackRat> fudgey             sudo -K
<fudgey> cap K?
<Jucato> ype
<fudgey> aw crap know wonder
<SlackRat> kills the timestamp thats stoopping you
<Jucato> yep
<rob__> i shouldnt need to do sudo since im in root mode already right?
<fudgey> awesome
<SlackRat> what root mode?
<fudgey> thanks
<SlackRat> np
<cpk1> rob__: correct
<rob__> well im using the root shell
<SlackRat> it will usually happen when you fix your clock
<SlackRat> from a wrong time
<cpk1> rob__: you dont really need to be logged in as root though
<fudgey> doesnt work
<fudgey> timestamp too far in the future
<SlackRat> try not to remain root after you finish what youre doing as root
<SlackRat> yup, common problem, check the forums
<fudgey> aw
<SlackRat> and google.....happens alot
<fudgey> that sucks
<rob__> oh well appearantly apt and aptitude isnt the same
<fudgey> cuz if you dont have internet access
<fudgey> you cant sync with the time
<cpk1> rob__: you mean apt-get and aptitude since they both use apt =)
<fudgey> so basicly ubuntu doesnt work without internet
<rob__> but it had xome complaints during the removal
<SlackRat> aptitude came first iirc, and apt get developed from it
<Jucato> er?
<whiz2_> uinstalling all this stuff takes forever
<rob__> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) is what i get as a complaint
<SlackRat> the timestamp is a pita , when you dual boot ......
<SlackRat> and the two systems try to take control of your clock
<cpk1> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<cpk1> rob__: do that command
<rob__> go ahead and kill process?
<SlackRat> sometimes it helps to reboot after the sudo  -K timestamp kill if it doesnt seem to work right away
<rob__> 9423
<donald> can somebody help me with two things? installing firefox on kubuntu dapper and installing my conexant modem...
<rob__> cant you just apt-get install firefox
<SlackRat> what wont die, rob.....?
<donald> yes, rob
<jarn> When I click Log Off from the K Menu, the dialog sometimes doesn't come up.
<whiz2_> adept didn't crash on me
<whiz2_> just a slow PC
<SlackRat> adept is slow too
<donald> i am installing it through the adept package manager, and it doesnt show up under Internet
<rob__> haha i killed the process and it sets up vmware again
<fudgey> you know what!! fuck sudo
<whiz2_> rebooting the Kubuntu PC again
<piro> any samba experts around who arent busy?
<jarn> donald: Alt+F2 and type in firefox
<skullersab> hey guys....its me Skuller...how come sum1 by the name of Skuller is already here?...i just rebooted my computer and before i was logged in as Skuller...what do i do?
<SlackRat> remove vmware, try with the latest version from the vmplayer site and see how that runs
<crystufer2000> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/884169
<crystufer2000> What am I doing wrong?
<rob__> is vmplayer necessary?
<fudgey> no goddamn commands I can use to change the sudo timestamp cuz I cant access root
<Jucato> vmware player is only necessary if you want to use vmware player. otherwise, no
<Jucato> fudgey: try rebooting?
<whiz2_> i think if Kubyuntu sees a PCI soundcard in my system then it is the actual card... not the onbaord
<fudgey> I just did and this came up
<SlackRat> it hasnt dumped you yet......try /Nick 'new nickname' but you may have to go into NIckServ and kill the ghost
<rob__> i would like to just rid of it then somehow
<SlackRat> try just changing the Nick...........
<fudgey> gdm wount start cuz of something
<SlackRat> back to what it was
<whiz2_> is our resident sound man still here?
<fudgey> I have to modify the xserver
<fudgey> but to do so I need sudo
<whiz2_> if our resident sound man is still here, I'm ready to try working on the sound
<rob__> so i take it removing vmware still leaves the vmware-player
<SlackRat>  i would remove all of it and start fresh
<rob__> i should just go back to ubuntu
<SlackRat> did you get vmplayer from the repos?
<Jucato> rob__: er. vmware-player is the package name for vmware.
<Jucato> for the VMWare Player in the repositories
<Jucato> rob__: Kubuntu has absolutely nothing to do with VMWare
<rob__> i don't know. after installing the openoffice i had vmware
<ForgeAus> whats maemo?
<crystufer2000> bash: cd: /media/100gb: Permission denied
<crystufer2000> ?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Google? :D
<whiz2_> ok I freed up over 300 MB now
<SlackRat> i had no luck with the repo version of vmplayer
<Skuller> yay..woot..i killed the ghost and m bak again
<SlackRat> told you
<whiz2_> I'm ready to work on the sound. ;-)
<Skuller> SlackRat: thnx man
<SlackRat> np
<ForgeAus> http://www.maemo-apps.org
<rob__> there was no vmware on here until i did a apt-get openoffice or something like that
<fudgey> crystufer2000 sudo
<ubuntu> hi, i mountef my HD and one of my folders is locked, how can i get into this folder?
<SlackRat> vmware doesnt just appear from open office
<Jucato> crystufer2000: you put /mnt/100gb in your fstab. but "bash: cd: /media/100gb: Permission denied" <--- /media
<whiz2_> SlackRat: where is the resident sound man?
<SlackRat> you know where the tools are now.....
<Jucato> rob__: openoffice doesn't need vmware either. it has to be installed by you for it to be added. there's no package that installs it
<SlackRat> check them now
<rob__> could have been something after that becuase it installed alot of other things thereafter openoffice. like i also suddenly got vlc and mplayer as well
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a package that gives you permission to delete files in an ntfs partition?
<crystufer2000> jucato I'm trying it under /media/100gb cuz I thought it might be that I didn't have permision to go to /mnt/100gb
<whiz2_> Jucato: was it you asking about my sound?
<Jucato> whiz2_: nope
<Jucato> whiz2_: it was crimsun, iirc
<Jucato> !ntfs | crystufer2000
<ubotu> crystufer2000: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fudgey> aw shit
<ForgeAus> ahh looks like some kinda mobie gui or something
<ForgeAus> nokia tablets?
<ubuntu> how can i open a folder from a terminal/
<fudgey> nobody ever had this problem b4
<fudgey> aw fuck ubuntu then
<whiz2_> crimsum you still there?
<ubuntu> like acctually have it open in a window
<Jucato> ForgeAus: 770 and 880
<rob__> it seems vmware is going into a continuous loop after trying to aptitude remove it
<whiz2_> guess not
<crystufer2000> jucato, thanks. I'll read that stuff
<ubuntu> Jucato: do you know how to make a folder open up (like a gui folder) from a terminal?
<Jucato> crystufer2000: basically, you normally don't have read access to NTFS partitions. but you can set that up to allow a regular user to have read access. but you can't have normal write access w/o damaging your system
<whiz2_> guess I can work on the sound another timje
<whiz2_> time*
<Jucato> ubuntu: "kfmclient /folder" or "konqueror /folder"
<ubuntu> thank you
<ForgeAus> hehe can I emulate a TabletPC on desktop?
<dettoaltrimenti_> does ntfs-3g give permission to delete files in an ntfs partition?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: dunno.. Google? :D
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g | dettoaltrimenti_
<ubotu> dettoaltrimenti_: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Jucato> it does, but still BETA
<whiz2_> how do i get a program to run when Kubuntu boots? (Before any user actually logs in0 and still run it as a user
<dettoaltrimenti_> hmm.... ok
<whiz2_> >?
<Jucato> although the latest stable Linux kernel version (2.6.20) seem to have NTFS read/write built-in now
<ForgeAus> add it to your boot script? wherever the boot script is I guess
<ForgeAus> (or does KDE have likea  windows startup folder?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: http://www.maemo.org/faq/faq.html
<ninHer> g'day all
<samalex> hi everyone.  okay, i'm pulling my hair out on this one.  I'm unable to get AMarok to play Mp3s.   Clicking Install mp3 Support does nothing, I've installed libxine-extracodecs and all the other codecs suggested on the ubuntuguide website, even upgraded to 1.4.5 at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php but still no go.
<Jucato> !autostart | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ubuntu> Jucato: konqueror: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<whiz2_> I want it to start up before i login to KDE
<whiz2_> like the TTY service does
<Jucato> ubuntu: you're not trying to launch it from a root terminal are you?
<ubuntu> i have to
<ubuntu> the folder is locked
<ubuntu> and thats the only way i can open it
<rob__> gues ill try to update my apt
<ubuntu> unless you knwo of another
<Jucato> ubuntu: kdesu konqueror
<ForgeAus> whiz wherever the boot script is, thats the place to put it, but I don't know hwere to look
<ubuntu> oh all knowing Jucato
<Jucato> ubuntu: that will launch konqueror as root. be careful
<ForgeAus> its is a console app right?
<gay_21> hello
<whiz2_> i have a web server that runs when the computer starts
<Jucato> hi
<ForgeAus> nice autostart! I'll chekc that out
<ForgeAus> do you just put symbolic link files in there?
<whiz2_> I can access that without logging in as my user
<Jucato> ForgeAus: autostart stuff only runs after logging in as a user
<ismail> guys how do i make a program run automaticaly on startup in kubuntu?
<ubuntu> jucato: im just going to do that then move the folder i need
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yep
<ubuntu> Jucato: like this "kdesu konqueror /Desktop"
<Jucato> !autostart | ismail
<ubotu> ismail: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> ubuntu: you don't need to specify a folder if you run "kdesu konqueror"
<ubuntu> oh ok
<rob__> this is quite frustrating getting c++ on kubuntu
<Jucato> rob__: huh?
<ForgeAus> ok is there a quick and easy way of making symbolic links? the command line looked a bit complex
<fudgey> I take that back
<ubuntu> Jucato: kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Jucato> ForgeAus: using Konqueror?
<ForgeAus> last time I needed one I just used krusader and "copied" as a link
<Jucato> ubuntu: get out of that root prompt
<SlackRat> kde is built on c++
<rob__> i cant locate the configure folder and system complains about it not being located
<fudgey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/43233/+viewstatus shows that its a problem
<ubuntu> oh ok
<ForgeAus> how do you do it in konqueror?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you can do it 2 ways
<fudgey> LOL the problem I gto is uncurable!
<whiz2_> cool thing is I can already load my KDE desktop from a remote computer
<fudgey> thus not possible to get my system to work
<Jucato> ForgeAus: right-click in ~/.kde/Autostart/ and Create New -> Link to Application or Link to Loacation (URL)
<ForgeAus> Jucato, which two ways?
<crystufer2000> woot. thanks, jucato. ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 will solve my problem
<Jucato> fudgey: I've had that problem before, but a plain reboot cured it
<ubuntu> Jucato: thank you very muck
<ubuntu> much*
<fudgey> =/
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I gave the 1st one
<fudgey> il try again then
<ForgeAus> right click create new link?
<fudgey> better work!
<fudgey> cuz im on an imac
<Jucato> fudgey: good luck
<Jucato> crystufer2000: nice
<fudgey> thanks
<Jucato> ubuntu: you're welcome very much
<Jucato> ugh!! I'm being flooded :P
<ForgeAus> and way 2?
<SlackRat> told you it was a documented bug
<ForgeAus> heeh its ok
<ForgeAus> I can wait
<rob__> well the site is telling me to do the ./configure first, and it seems there is no ./configure directory of rile
<rob__> file*
<Jucato> ForgeAus: the second one is to open 2 konqi's or split konqueror view. set one view to ~/.kde/Autostart/ and the other one to /usr/bin. drag and drop -> select Link here
<Jucato> ForgeAus: notably, this method 2 is similar to right-click Create New -> Link to location (URL)
<ForgeAus> ok nicer that way
<ForgeAus> (I had trouble using method 1 when I tried linking a folder)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Create New -> Link to Application creates a .desktop file. Link to Location (URL) creates a symlink
<SlackRat> rob what r u doing now?
<Jucato> rob__: you have to be in the directory where the configure script is located
<rob__> i browsed there and could not find it
<SlackRat> cd  /path/directory
<dettoaltrimenti_> what's the terminal web browser?
<rob__> says usually located at usr/local right?
<Jucato> rob__: no
<rob__> thats what the site says
<Jucato> rob__: the configure script will be located in the source directory of the program you are trying to compile
<Jucato> rob__: which site?
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: the what?
<SlackRat> thats where it will install, where is it downloaded atm?
<rob__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware#head-477e153e9ef5a246d087577ea46a03afa66d32ca
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: oh. w3m, links2, elinks
<Jucato> rob__: ok let me check what you're referring to
<rob__> says by default its usually located there
* Jucato can't seem to go to the exact location in the page...
<SlackRat> i asked you, what are  you doing?
<SlackRat> rob?
<Jucato> rob__: "For example, by default the configure *script *installs to /usr/local.**"
<rob__> yes
<whiz2_> i wonder where 2.6GB of hard drive space disapeared to... kubuntu itself can't be taking up THAT much space...
<SlackRat> did he download a src pkg to install?
<Jucato> rob__: it doesn't mean that the configure script is in /usr/local
<Jucato> rob__: have you downloaded the source package of what you want to install?
<rob__> so it should be in the folder where i saved the cpp?
<SlackRat> check /home
<rob__> i just did the apt-get build-essential
<SlackRat> see if theres a pkg there
<Jucato> rob__: configure is a script that will create a Makefile, which instructs the system where to install the thing you are trying to install
<whiz2_> anyone have an idea of how much HDD space a standsard kubuntu install takes up? (Not edgy)
<rob__> nope just my home dir
<jarn> When I click Log Off from the K Menu, the dialog sometimes doesn't come up.
<Jucato> rob__: "build-essential" just installs the programs/tools that you would need in compiling. like the C++ compiler
<Kite_DH> is there a screenrecording program for kubuntu?
<rob__> i have never used the configure script before
<Jucato> rob__: you still have to download the source code for what you are trying to compile.
<Jucato> rob__: it's a Linux thing
<SlackRat> and know where it downloads to
<rob__> so what package do i need for c++
<Jucato> ./configure, make, and make install are Linux processes in compiling software
<SlackRat> and  extract it from the tar pkg
<Jucato> rob__: just plain C++?
<rob__> yes
<Jucato> rob__: you already installed it with build-essential. GCC is the compiler. g++ is the command to compile C++ source code
<rob__> its for school so as long as i can compile c++ console it should work
<rob__> i have g++
<Jucato> rob__: configure, make and make install are just needed for compiling "big" apps
<rob__> i have both gcc and g++ already
<Jucato> rob__: hm... does your school use Linux for these C++ things?
<SlackRat> then you can compile
<rob__> we use solaris so yes
<whiz2_> anone know where I can find the boot script?
<SlackRat> c and c++
<Jucato> rob__: because afaik, C++ compiled on Linux won't run on other OS's
<Jucato> hm.. not familiar with Solarish
<ForgeAus> awesome maemo has an LCARS PADD window manager!
<rob__> sorry, i am not familair with afaik
<Jucato> rob__: afaik = As Far As I Know
<rob__> oh
<whiz2_> if I can find theboot script, i can have it login asme, load the program I want, then log out lol
<whiz2_> err... I think
<crystufer2000> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rob__> we use solaris, and our instrucor made a batch file to run for compiling so i don't know what goes on behind the scenes of that file
<Jucato> rob__: anyway, the command to compile something using g++ normally is "g++ source_code.cpp -o executable_filename" where source_code.cpp is your C++ source code, and executable_filename is the name you want to give to the executable file that is produced
<crystufer2000> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6522/
<Jucato> rob__: if you don't specify the -o filename, the default executable will be named "a.out"
<crystufer2000> Just incase anyone wanted to see the end product.
<Jucato> rob__: you might also want to drop by ##c++ for more C++-specific instructions
<rob__> let me jot that down on gedit so i wont forget later
<SlackRat> hmn, drake wont even allow a g++ install
<SlackRat> broken deps
<rob__> can i do the g++ in the kdev console
<Jucato> kdevelop? not really familiar with it
<SlackRat> gcc handles c++ as well
<Jucato> SlackRat: um...
<Jucato> SlackRat: g++ *is* gcc w/ the C++ related flags :)
<rob__> so i just do that in the konsole?
<SlackRat> yeah, but g++  version 4 cant be installed
<Jucato> rob__: any terminal
<Jucato> SlackRat: not sure about dapper. but I think it's the default in Edgy
<Jucato> gcc4.1 on edgy
<whiz2_> ok somebody help me out here. I need to add somethingto my boot script to run when kubuntu runs (before KDE login)
<whiz2_> but i dunno where to find the boot script
<SlackRat> dependant on libstd++ which wont be installd, any of the gcc pkgs
<SlackRat> which are usually installed defaut....
<rob__> does the executable name need an extension
<Jucato> rob__: on Linux, no
<Jucato> rob__: http://www.deitel.com/registration/registrationForm.asp?ultimateDestination=http://www.deitel.com/books/cppHTP4/cppHTP4_DiveIntoGCCLinux_AlphaDraft.zip
<Jucato> rob__: that's a free ebook entitled Dive into GNU C++ on Linux
<rob__> sweet
<Jucato> rob__: **legally** free
<Jucato> err... I think you just have to register or something... :(
* Jucato didn't remember that last time...
<Jucato> no biggie.just an e-mail and occupation field
<rob__> cool no need to go to email for download
<rob__> hmm kdev doesn't recgonize .cpp? when trying to open existing .cpp files it only has options for kdevelop stuff
<Jucato> not really familiar with kdevelop yet...
<Jucato> you can open .cpp in any text editor though.
<rob__> i suppose kate or gedit would work just as well
<Jucato> for a single file/project .cpp, kdevelop just might be too much. I'd rather use Kate for now
<rob__> but where are doing oo so there are many classes and its seems harsh using kate or gedit
<Jucato> rob__: kate has a sort of terminal "tab" at the bottom
<rob__> oh didn't notice it
<Jucato> oh yeah, by that time Kdevelop might come in handy
<Jucato> rob__: you might want to drop by #kdevelop too
<Jucato> traffic seems to have slowed down a bit... I can breathe now :)
* Jucato stretches
<SlackRat> its been ages, so i dont need g++ for c++ programming?
<SlackRat> theres a dep hell
<SlackRat> in dapper
<rob__> haha, sorry for the trouble, im so new to linux. i am taking a linux class that just started jan 22
<SlackRat> no problem
<Jucato> rob__: that's what this channel is for :)
<piro> what would the directory to trash be?
<piro> if one wanted to cd to it
<Jucato> it's been a while though, since I tried answering a barrage of queries...
<Jucato> piro: ~/.local/share/Trash
<piro> ty
<Jucato> piro: but take note that "trash" as we know it is actually split into 2 directories
<whiz2_> nobody knows anythingabout the boot script?
<jarn> When I click Log Off from the K Menu, the dialog sometimes doesn't come up.
<Jucato> whiz2_: sorry... nope :(
<piro> i have a folder in there being lame about permissions my user owns it but still wont let me delete it
<fudgey> jucato
<rob__> can someone explain to me the make. do i need to specify arguments to make after compiling it
<fudgey> restart doesnt work
<Jucato> piro: tried going to "trash:/" ?
<fudgey> =/
<Jucato> fudgey: aw.. :(
<whiz2_> I'm trying to get vncserver to start up when Kubuntu starts up (without having to login to the TTY service to run it)
<fudgey> I tried using the date cmd
<fudgey> I think it works
<SlackRat> jucato, basic c++ is covered by which compiler, since theres a fight between g++ versions and libstd++ libs
<fudgey> but I dont know how to use it
<Jucato> rob__: you only need "make" if you have a makefile. I'm doubting you do
<piro> Jucato: ya thats where its giving me the error permission prompt so I wanted to chown it in cli
<Jucato> SlackRat: g++ is just a sort of alias to gcc w/ the C++ flags set
<rob__> so how does one go about running it after compiling
<rob__> do i just use src or something
<SlackRat> so i dont need it, its just more of an extra utility....
<piro> word thanks got it taken care of
<SlackRat> until these versions settle down
<crystufer2000> Why won't konquerer show previews of jpg's?
<Jucato> SlackRat: man:/gcc - " g++ is a program that calls GCC with the default language set to , and automatically specifies linking against the library. "
<Jucato> crystufer2000: check View menu -> Previews
<SlackRat> its been so long i dont recall what i used when trying to learn c++
<Jucato> rob__: running the executable that's produced?
<whiz2_> lightftpd start when kubuntu starts.. why can't I have vncserve do the same whaaaah!
<mediacenter> anybody in here know much about raid?
<SlackRat> which annoyed me so much i went back to c anyways
<Jucato> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mediacenter> i need some help getting raid5 set up
<fudgey> c++ is better...
<whiz2_> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<SlackRat> raid kills bugs dead
<rob__> i got the executable made, but don't know how to run it
<Jucato> er.. let's not get into C vs C++ stuff here ok?
<ubuntu> hi, how can i play a .avi on a live cd?
<rob__> i feel like an idiot
<fudgey> LOL
<SlackRat> im not, im getting into compilers i can run
<Jucato> rob__: go to the directory where the executable is located, then run: ./executable_name
<Jucato> SlackRat: well better be specific.. C vs C++ has sparked many a war. C++ is not a compiler :P
<piro> ubuntu: what kind of a live cd? I linux one or do you mean just any cd ?
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<SlackRat> yeah, no flame wars.....i wont mention vi or emacs either, heh
<Jucato> ubuntu: you'd have to install libxine-extracodecs from the multiverse repository
<Jucato> !multiverse | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubuntu> how do i download somthing on a livecd?
<SlackRat> nano is minimal enuf
<rob__> oh easy enough
<piro> oh i got one that i been meaning to ask, how do i make file managers show total size of folders and not 4-8kb ?
<rob__> feels ruff having to learn an os again. but it'll be worth it so long as i don't have to deal with windows again for as long as i can stay away from it
<Jucato> piro: currently, I don't think that's possible with Konqueror yet, at least not without right-clicking -> Properties
<ubuntu> Jucato: i have a harddrive mounted, can i download to that?
<Jucato> ubuntu: you can, but once you reboot or restart, the system won't remember that you installed libxine-extracodecs, so it will be a bit useless
<ubuntu> i jsut need it this one time
<ubuntu> to watch a video
<ubuntu> cause im getting a new harddrive tommrow
<piro> Jucato: ty
<ubuntu> and i dont want to waste a cd
<vge> ubuntu: cdrw for the win
<ubuntu> hmm?
<Jucato> ubuntu: just right now? then just add the multiverse repository to your sources.list, and install libxine-extracodecs normally
<ubuntu> alright
<fudgey> how can I enable root when Im not root?
<vge> sudo command
<Jucato> hm.. difficult question...
<whiz2_> enable root how?
<rob__> okay now im wondering, if i use the files on windows the cpp files should still be fine as it is right since its just the code and all
<fudgey> root has no pass
<Jucato> fudgey: btw, can you boot into Recovery Mode from the GRUB menu?
<fudgey> so it doesnt work
<whiz2_> i don't think you can enable root to be able to login to KDE
<fudgey> how?
<ubuntu> Jucato:Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Jucato> fudgey: root user is disabled in Kubuntu.  you use sudo and your user password
<fudgey> LOl
<fudgey> sudo doesnt work
<Jucato> fudgey: that's why I asked if you can boot into Recovery mode
<nomad111> my kubuntu doesnt restart sometimese
<whiz2_> what are you tryimg to do fudgey?
<nomad111> does any1 kno of any common problems involving restarting
<Jucato> fudgey: in the GRUB menu when you boot, there's a line that has (recovery mode) at the end
<fudgey> im trying to get my gdm to load
<rob__> does su work to get in as root too?
<fudgey> I dont have grub
<Jucato> rob__: only if they're Standard C++ complian source code
<fudgey> su doesnt work
<fudgey> my gdm doesn twork
<fudgey> sudo doesnt work
<rob__> oh
<Jucato> fudgey: what do you mean you dont' have grub?
<rob__> so just use the root shell
<fudgey> I dont know
<Jucato> fudgey: you don't see a menu when you boot? where you can choose which kernel or Windows?
<fudgey> root shell?
<fudgey> nope
<fudgey> I dont
<whiz2_> fudgey: you have a multiboot system?
<rob__> konsole has a root shell
<fudgey> nope
<Jucato> fudgey: it boots directly to Kubuntu?
<fudgey> yeah
<whiz2_> that's hat mine does. boots directly to kubuntu
<fudgey> =/
<daftman> can someone help me stop evolution from running at the start?
<fudgey> I got ubuntu and Iv never had this prob
<Jucato> fudgey: hm.. try this, when you get past the BIOS thingy, just before it starts the bootsplash, try pressing Esc (again and again) to show the menu
<whiz2_> just doesn't login to the dekstop automaticallyt
<ubuntu> Jucato: Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Jucato> !autostart | daftman
<ubotu> daftman: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<fudgey> ok
<Skuller> hey  guys...i need some serious help for getting my APC UPS to work..anyone free at the moment?
<fudgey> then what?
<Jucato> daftman: you're using evolution in kubuntu? O.o
<whiz2_> i want it to start before my KDE session
<daftman> no i dont but it just start as a background process
<daftman> i don't know how to kill it
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> wait. sorry I gave you the wrong link
<daftman> i have evolution exchange service
<daftman> and evolution -alarm-notify running
<Jucato> ah then you probably need evolution running in the background for that
<daftman> i want to turn it off
<daftman> I just want a clean dekstop machine
<Skuller> ppl i need help in getting apcupsd to work so i can use my APC UPS in kubuntu
<dettoaltrimenti_> daftman: type ps-e | grep evolution
<Jucato> um.. uninstall it?
<dettoaltrimenti_> daftman: in the terminal, find the number next to it, then 'sudo kill (that number)'
<daftman> yea i know how to kill it
<_4strO> yop
<daftman> I just don't want it to start at boot
<dettoaltrimenti_> [11:06]  <daftman> i don't know how to kill it ;)
<whiz2_> I love linux
<Jucato> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Jucato> er not that.. hm...
<whiz2_> but I still need to figure out hwo to get something to start when i boot
<SlackRat> wow, its been awhile since i saw such a dependency mes
<whiz2_> before my KDE session begins
<fudgey> system
<rob__> wow so does this mean i have to do a g++ compile for every class i got?
<fudgey> asystem/administration/sessions
<daftman> get it running is easy
<daftman> getting it to stop is hard
<daftman> i have stupid evolution server running
<Jucato> daftman: might want to ask in #ubuntu how they do it
<daftman> am trying
<whiz2_> thinkthey might know in #ubuntu where the boot script is?
<whiz2_> .j #ubuntu
<Jucato> daftman: you can check /usr/share/autostart... but I think that's for KDE
<dettoaltrimenti_> jucato- what file determines which programs run at startup? init.d?
<dromer> hmm, I have a pc running blackbox, and the scrollwhel of the mouse doesn't work. the middle-mouse-button does, but I can't scroll with it. if I use synergy with the mouse of another pc however I can scroll. how can I make the scroll work on this pc?
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: depends on which "startup"
<fudgey> can we remove timestamp from the ubuntu system?!
<fudgey> its retarded I swear
<Jucato> fudgey: sudo -K or sudo -k doesn't work?
<Jucato> still won't work?
<kraut> moin
<fudgey> nothign with sudo works!
<fudgey> NOTHING!
<fudgey> basicly sudo is uninstalled for all I know
<fudgey> sudo is there but not working
<whiz2_> I'm getting slightly frustrated.. :-S
<fudgey> you?!
<fudgey> I cant get a system to install for 4 hours!
<ubuntu> what form of file compression has the greatest compression ratio?
<Jucato> whiz2_: try Google?
<Lynoure> fudgey: do you get an error message or something?
<fudgey> only with time stamp
<fudgey> its liek 1904
<ubuntu> what form of file compression has the greatest compression ratio?
<whiz2_> That's an idea...
<SlackRat> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<SlackRat> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<SlackRat> that package should be filed.
<SlackRat> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<SlackRat> thats not good is it.....
<fudgey> ??
<Skuller> please someone help me with getting my APC ups driver to work "apcupsd"
<fudgey> the greatest compression ratio is google
<fudgey> at least my problem is one of a kind
<_4strO> ^^
<piro> ubuntu: the best form of compression is 1.6 bits per symbol
<piro> ~
<whiz2_> gee... what i found on google talks about adding a script to bootup, but this isn't a script
<piro> 0.6*
<Lynoure> fudgey: no, it is not... If you google with the error message, you'll see others have had it
<Tm_T> whiz2_: You're doing what?
<fudgey> but they never solved it...
<fudgey> haha
<Jucato> whiz2_: what is it then?
<fudgey> lmao
<whiz2_> Trying to make vncserver startup during boot time as my user without having to login to TTY to start it manually
<ubuntu> anyone here know how to install on a raid array?
<Tm_T> whiz2_: Just make script that runs vncserver, now you have script.
<Jucato> whiz2_: um.. afaik Linux uses scripts to do those. so make a script for it as Tm_T mentioned
<whiz2_> vncserver works perfectly fine when it's running, but it doesn't start up during boot time
<whiz2_> I dunno how to make a script
<Lynoure> fudgey: if you go in  through the recovery boot you will have root and then you can just delete the sudo time stamp
<fudgey> sO I hold esc when starting up?
<whiz2_> if I did, i'd prolly have it done, and working by now, ;-)
<fudgey> then recovery?
<fudgey> then how to remove the time stamp?
<Jucato> fudgey: hold or keep on pressing. then sudo -k or sudo -K once you're there
<Tm_T> whiz2_: It's just textfile containing commands, and have executable mode.
<Jucato> fudgey: recovery mode will boot you into root console
<fudgey> awesome
<fudgey> let me try now
<whiz2_> can I get that script to login as me, run vncserver, then logout?
<fudgey> thanks a ton guys
<Jucato> fudgey: the tricky part is getting into the menu by pressing Esc
<whiz2_> it absolutely has to run it as my user. it can't run it as root
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> Tm_T: looks like something that can be done in .bash_profile or .bashrc?
<whiz2_> if it runs as root, i dont'
<whiz2_> I don't have remote access to my desktop
<Tm_T> Jucato: Something like that, maybe.
<Tm_T> OR not.
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> lol sorry, not familiar with anything .bash* :D
<Tm_T> Me neither much.
<fudgey> ok im in boot mode
<fudgey> im lost now
<Jucato> fudgey: you were able to choose Recovery mode?
<fudgey> awhats cmd to get into recovery mode?
<fudgey> I cant chose recovery mode
<fudgey> it just says boot:
<Jucato> um?? that just appeared when you pressed Esc?
<fudgey> yeah
<fudgey> its stuck there
* Jucato finds that weird...
<fudgey> yeah
<Lynoure> whiz2_: make a startup script, make sure it is owned by you. setuid it. That should work
<fudgey> ok now what
<Jucato> fudgey: no menu comes up? hm.. let me think.. :(
<fudgey> take out my hard drive and crush it with my jack hammer
<Jucato> lol no
<mortici> wth my drives are not detected GAH
<whiz2_> think if maybe I add it to my KDE startup it would work the way i'm trying to get it to?
<fudgey> then give my comp a salt bath'
<Jucato> I just don't know the command...
<fudgey> give it an emp pulse
<SlackRat> omg, what a naasty bugseses
<Jucato> whiz2_: might probably a better thing to do
<Jucato> fudgey: don't go sci fi on me now... :D
<whiz2_> heh
<fudgey> I have an emp dedevice haha
<whiz2_> now I just have to figure out how to do that
<Lynoure> fudgey: in that case, boot with install cd, mount / partition, remove the user file in /var/run/sudo in that filesystem
<whiz2_> ut would that run it before my desktop session logs in?
<fudgey> sounds confusing
<Lynoure> whiz2_: adding it to kde startup works if it ok if it runs automatically when you log in.
<whiz2_> if not, then I still have to login to the TTY service to run it as me
<whiz2_> I want it to run before I login to my desktop session
<Lynoure> whiz2_: did you see what I said about a startup script? Did it not work?
<whiz2_> I want to be able to boot to the login screen, then from a remote computer, run the vnc client, and immediately have access to my desktop without havig to tty into it, and start it
<SlackRat> that was wierd
<whiz2_> startup scrupt... i had another question that went unanswered
<fudgey> oh my god
<fudgey> thats gonna take an hour
<Lynoure> fudgey: no, just 10min or so if you have an install cd there.
<whiz2_> Lynoure: can I make a startup script that logs in as my user, runs vncserver, then logs out?
<Jucato> fudgey: if only I knew the boot command to make it boot into single-user/recovery mode
<fudgey> yeah
<fudgey> !!
<SlackRat> if i could figure out what just happened i could file a sticky
<SlackRat> or a bug report
<SlackRat> ack
<Jucato> fudgey: so you have a sort of boot: prompt there?
<fudgey> yeah
<_4strO> whiz2_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-189555.html
<_4strO> be carefull --> read the end of page
<whiz2_> ok
<Jucato> fudgey: not sure if "ro single" are commands but those seem to be the options used in my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_4strO> the guy made a mistake :p
<fudgey> let me see if it works
<_4strO> # sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/ssh S99vncserver
<_4strO> not ssh but vncserver
<fudgey> ok
<fudgey> ro single doesnt work
<fudgey> I tried help
<fudgey> theres only one cmd
<fudgey> thats to access the Linux kernel
<fudgey> so I typed Linux and ubuntu boots up -_
<fudgey> -_-
<fudgey> so no grub
<fudgey> =/
<Jucato> O.o
<fudgey> recovery mode w/e
<whiz2_> i read to the end of the page... what was I looking for? something dangerous to the OS?
<_4strO> fudgey:  what's the pb ?
<fudgey> pb?
<whiz2_> I'm hoping I just found the information I need...
<Jucato> _4strO: timestamp too far into the future
<Jucato> fudgey: pb = problem :)
<fudgey> =D
<SlackRat> finally, a compiler
<fudgey> pb = peanut butter
<fudgey> LOL
<_4strO> whiz2_ : no but the guy made a mistake  # sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/ssh S99vncserver
<rob__> not very friendly compiling OO C++
<franx> hi there. i use kde (duh!) and I have a folder which has what looks like a powerplug coming out of it?
<franx> anyone seen anything like that
<whiz2_> what is XDMCP
<_4strO> lol fudgey
<whiz2_> ?
<SlackRat> not very friendly even getting a  compiler installed without dependency hell
<franx> thought it might be because its a large folder or something
<rob__> haha
<_4strO> whiz2_: for autorized remote controle of your session i think
<whiz2_> and why would I possibly need that for vncserver to start at boot?
<_4strO> or
<Jucato> rob__: you just need to adjust to a new OS and a new way of doing things, I guess
<_4strO> open rpote session
<_4strO> open remote session
<rob__> yes indeed
<whiz2_> I can already login to a remote session. i'm controlling my KDE desktop remotely now
<franx> this is how i start vnc at boot
<whiz2_> it's not getting the remote session, it's getting vncserver to simply run as my use at boot
<rob__> DevC++ was about the only thing i liked about programming C++ in windows. now its even more challenging to compile OO in linux
<franx> su -c - user /home/user/vnc.sh
<franx> thats in my /etc/rc.local
<whiz2_> ok
<franx> #!/bin/sh
<SlackRat> its actually easier in linux, more the old fashioned way
<whiz2_> how do I get /etc/rc.local ro execute at startup?
<franx> vncserver :2
<franx> thats in my vnc.sh file
<whiz2_> I feel like I'm going in circles
<rob__> guess ill get my instructor to help out on this one. getting late here and im getting a brainache so good night folks. oh and thanks agian for all the trouble
<SlackRat> nite
<franx> rc.local automatically loads at startup
<whiz2_> I'm getting vague answers
<whiz2_> ok.
<franx> whiz2_: prv msg me if you want
<franx> man i sure like crossover
<whiz2_> did you get my prv message?
<franx> negative
<whiz2_> in my case I think the script would be su -c- jason /home/jason/vnc.sh right?
<whiz2_> Sorry. i'm not using a normal IRC client. I don't think my prv messages will work
<franx> maybe a space between 'c' and '-'
<franx> thats what i have
<whiz2_> franx: do you have an instant messenger?
<franx> msn?
<whiz2_> i have that
<whiz2_> can I put my addy in channel for you to grab?
<franx> how come my apt doesnt show that there is an available kde to update to
<whiz2_> dunno
<SlackRat> jucato, were the C compilers default in the edgy install?
<Jucato> SlackRat: nope
<franx> ./j #msnstuff
<franx> whiz2_:
<SlackRat> just worked my way round wierd lib deps
<whiz2_> ok
<SlackRat> just wish i could remember what i did that worked, now, lol
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> don't worry, by the time you upgrade, GCC will be upgraded too.. if you upgrade :)
<SlackRat> im tempted to wait for stable releases, given how much work on this box i use
<SlackRat> but no idea when the next LTS is coming up
<Jucato> no announcement yet...
<Jucato> LTS != version updates though...
<Jucato> lots of people seem to confuse that
<Skuller> !apcupsd
<ubotu> apcupsd: APC UPS Power Management. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.12.3-1 (edgy), package size 295 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<tuco> hi guys how can I open wmv files format in kubuntu? What is the best player and is there codecs I need to download?
<Skuller> !APC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skuller> !UPS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlackRat> vlc , mplayer and codecs, caffeine, w32 codec, libdvdcss
<fudgey> no screens found f" is the error!
<Skuller> tuco: u need to get the w32codecs
<fudgey> found it!
<tuco> ah from adept yeah?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> you have to manually download and install w32codecs
<Skuller> can anyone help me to get apcupsd to work...it is the driver for APS UPS
<Skuller> APC*
<tuco> from where Jucato?
<_4strO> tuco: automatix2
<franx> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<_4strO> look on google
<franx> hmm
<fudgey> AW crap fuck this shit! http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/23/137206
<franx> anyone know why new kde isnt showing in adept?
<fudgey> FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> fudgey: please
<fudgey> please..
<fudgey> let me be!!
<_4strO> franx u dont have the good repositories ?
<Jucato> tuco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<fudgey> plan B time!
<Jucato> !automatix | _4strO
<ubotu> _4strO: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<fudgey> fuck the shit outta my cpu!
<fudgey> muhahaha
<franx> i have standard kbuntu repositories
<fudgey> MUHAHAHAHAHA
<franx> im not a ubuntu upgrader
<fudgey> its a junk piece of technology anyway
<_4strO> Jucato: i put automatix and dont have any pb :p
<Jucato> !worksforme | _4strO
<tuco> ok will try.
<ubotu> _4strO: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jucato> rawr... a bit off, but it gets the message through
<_4strO> lol Jucato
<fudgey> no screens found f" HELP IS NEEDED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Jucato> _4strO: it's just like this. sure it works for you. might not work for everyone. and if it doesn't work, we can't really support it here... we can try, but we can't guarantee :)
<_4strO> ok
<ERWER> hi
<_4strO> and the good way to have win32codecs is to find them on a website and install it ?
<ERWER> i was wonderign if you could help me with something
<fudgey> no screens found f" HELP IS NEEDED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ERWER> i cant install drivers for ati
<_4strO> why dont say to add universe/multiverse repo and install them with adept ?
<franx> whats the repo that has kde in it?
<_4strO> fudgey: what have u done ?
<_4strO> lol
<Jucato> franx: KDE 3.5.6?
<tuco> ok cool it works I still don't have the sound though :-)
<fudgey> I figured it out the problem!!!
<_4strO> tuco: is the sound active ?
<fudgey> a problem with the card im thinking
<_4strO> open kmix and look
<_4strO> :;p
<fudgey> graphic card
<Jucato> fudgey: hm.. most probably...
<_4strO> (if u on KDE)
<fudgey> so I need to fix the xorg cfg
<fudgey> but I dont know what card my computer uses
<fudgey> cuz It uses a generic one
<fudgey> do you know what kind cards imac's uses?
<_4strO> fudgey:  and u have this pb just after installation
<franx> Jucato: yes
<fudgey> YES
<fudgey> Right after
<fudgey> it causes my gdm to not load
<franx> fudgey: nvidia?
<_4strO> yep
<fudgey> not sure
<tuco> well I set it up for my audigy
<Jucato> franx: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<fudgey> I have no clue of what the card could be
<franx> fudgey: did you just update your kernel and you cant find a screen?
<Skuller> can anyone help me with my UPS driver 'apcupsd'?
<franx> fudgey: cos ive solved that prob
<_4strO> tuco: u're on KDE ?
<fudgey> yeah
<tuco> yes
<fudgey> I didnt update
<fudgey> I was installing the system
<fudgey> and booting for first time
<fudgey> you solved it?
<tuco> I don't get the sound either in Amarok
<_4strO> in the Kmix Master and PCM have the green led lightning ?
<_4strO> (sorry 4 my english :)
<tuco> output or input :-)?
<_4strO> output
<thomas_> hallo?
<Skuller> !ups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<franx> if thats your prob
<franx> yes sir
<franx> i fixed it
<tuco> well all levels are up as far as I can see
<_4strO> and the green led ?
<franx> not only that
<franx> if your prob is nvidia
<franx> ill help you fix
<franx> it
<franx> unlike some others here (not jucato- he was very helpful)
<franx> =] 
<tuco> it shows a half white green triangle underneath output
<Jucato> O.o
<tuco> sort of
<Jucato> sorry, can't have my eyes fixed on the channel... :)
<franx> Jucato: 3.5.6 any good?
<franx> Jucato: or more importantly
<Jucato> franx: so far yeah. btw, there's no 3.5.6 for Dapper (just in case you're on Dapper)
<franx> Jucato: how much damage will it do to my system to upgrade to it
<franx> (edgy)
<Jucato> damage? none that I know of
<Grey_Fox> where do I dl beryl?
<franx> beryl
<franx> i run that
<franx> its cool
<_4strO> very cool
<Jucato> !beryl | Grey_Fox
<ubotu> Grey_Fox: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<franx> but its a bit crap on a 1.4/gf2mx
<_4strO> make vista obselet
<Grey_Fox> thanks ubotu
<_4strO> ^^
<tuco> I also make sure its the audigy card and not intel audio
<Grey_Fox> vista was always obsolete
<Jucato> franx: there were some fixes for kicker (KDE's panel) in 3.5.6 so that it would work a bit better w/ beryl
<Grey_Fox> cool
<franx> but when i finally get a 2600xp from ebay (stupid snipers) it will rule
<franx> and maybe a 7600gt
<franx> or soemthing
<Grey_Fox> I saw a vid for it
<tuco> no sound damn :-(
<franx> Jucato: will i need to rm my .kde dir?
<Jucato> frojnd: no!!!
<Jucato> franx: never rm your .kde dir unless absolutely necessary
<Grey_Fox> it's a bit of alearning curve switching to kubuntu
<_4strO> tuco: think it's juste mute
<Jucato> there a learning curve in switching to anything. how steep that curve is depends on how used you were to the previous state
<Grey_Fox> hah yeah
<Grey_Fox> haha
<Grey_Fox> well, beryl should be fun
<tuco> I can't see how it can be mute...all levels up, audigy 2 sz chosen
<franx> Jucato: i once upgraded kde and i needed to rm the dir before it would work
<franx> Jucato: tis all
<tuco> but then again I can be wrong
<Jucato> franx: er... that's a bit.. wrong... :(
<Grey_Fox> does deb work in kde?
<Jucato> Grey_Fox: you mean in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> Kubuntu is Debian based
<Grey_Fox> yeah
<Grey_Fox> because it won't work when I type it in konsole
<Jucato> what won't work?
<Grey_Fox> the command 'deb'
<Jucato> because there's no 'deb' command :)
<Jucato> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Grey_Fox> k
<Grey_Fox> lousy, lying wikis...
<_4strO> :p
<franx> Jucato: it was mandriva tho i was using
* SlackRat goes off to kill some decietful wikis......later folks
<Grey_Fox> rofl
<franx> Jucato: so i mean, its no kubuntu
<franx> Jucato: =] 
<Jucato> franx: heh :)
<Grey_Fox> 2001 ftw
<tuco> I made sure of the master channel as well ...amarok doesnt produce sound too guys :-(
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lumark> Salve ragazzi
<lumark> qualcuno disposto ad aiiutarmi x casi?
<Jucato> !it | lumark
<ubotu> lumark: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Grey_Fox> jucato with the !
<Jucato> :D
<_4strO> !jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jucato - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er?
<Grey_Fox> haha
<_4strO> ^^
<justin_> Hi all, is there a problem with packages.freecontrib.org lately that anyone has heard about?
<Grey_Fox> I wonder why my internet is slower on kubuntu, then on xp
<Grey_Fox> browser?
<franx> Jucato: whats the advantage of apt-key say in relation to adding a pgp key to my apt repo?
<Grey_Fox> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jucato> justin_: I think PLF is not support Ubuntu anymore  not really sure though
<magnus> Hi. How can I change the text encoding in console?
<Grey_Fox> lousy internets
<Jucato> magnus: Settings -> Encoding?
<justin_> Ah, that would explain it, thanks
<magnus> Jucato: No X on this one
<magnus> Need to do it from ssh
<Jucato> ah... hm... sorry no idea...
<magnus> My norwegian charracters won't work in irssi ;)
<Grey_Fox> how do you check which version of ubuntu you're running?
<Jucato> franx: apt-get will stop complaining that you have an untrusted repository
<Jucato> !version | Grey_Fox
<ubotu> Grey_Fox: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Grey_Fox> cool
<Grey_Fox> is feisty fawn good?
<Grey_Fox> maybe I should upgrade
<franx> Codename:       edgy
<franx> sweetr
<tuco> damn damn damn
<Jucato> !feisty | Grey_Fox
<ubotu> Grey_Fox: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> Grey_Fox: don't upgrade yet
<Grey_Fox> k
<Grey_Fox> just in alpha
<Grey_Fox> gotta stop believing wikis
* Jucato goes off to watch TV..
<Grey_Fox> pipe!
<Grey_Fox> |||||||
<Grey_Fox> hi piro
<Grey_Fox> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<tuco> only plays the onboard sound arggggghhhhhh!
<Grey_Fox> let see if telnet is faster then konquerer
<franx> Jucato: i shouldnt need to be logged out of kde to upgrade it should i?
<n4cht> tuco: you know why that is?   because linux isn't windows.  linux will say "here's a device.  let's use that.  we'll ignore the other one unless you explicitly tell me to."    simple solution is that if you want a pci audio device to be detected, turn -off- your on-board audio in your bios settings prior to installation.
<phobiac> Okay. I need an opinion here. When my computer boots up, all keyboard function until kubuntu boots is gone (I can't press escape at the grub menu), and once kubuntu boots i have keyboard control but no mouse function.
<phobiac> I'm thinking the computer itself is messed up, considering I have no keyboard before kubuntu even boots.
<n4cht> linux, when deciding which audio device to use, makes no assumptions.  it simply uses the first one available, which is always the onboard if it's not disabled.
<n4cht> phobiac: usb or ps/2?
<_4strO> n4cht: awesome
<tuco> I know n4cht it isn't windows thank you. I am just bluffled because the audigy is listed, levels master and pcm and the rest all up, mute unticked etc. I am new to Linux but not that thick, just bluffled!
<phobiac> n4cht: ps/2 I think? It's a laptop
<n4cht> phobiac: ohh.  you mean the built-in keyboard?
<Grey_Fox> so, vi or emacs?
<phobiac> n4cht: Yes
<tuco> and I can't disable the onboard sound in the bios it's a laptop!
<n4cht> phobiac: i would actually check with your manufacturer on that one.
<phobiac> I also SEEM to have keeyboard control when kubuntu starts up, I can log in at least.
<n4cht> tuco: that's odd.  i've never seen a laptop that doesn't allow you to disable the on-board in favor of an external unit.
<phobiac> However I can't do ctrl, alt, or function keys
<tuco> acer 5670 try it!
<n4cht> phobiac: i'm pretty sure it's a combo of both ubuntu -and- your laptop.
<phobiac> n4cht: Yeah, that's what I was thinking.
<tuco> Let me see if by logging off and on again it works.
<phobiac> I'm thinking the BIOS is messed up. No keyboard control before kubuntu starts is not good.
<Grey_Fox> get the free bios
<Grey_Fox> bbl
<phobiac> I'm considering just buying a new computer. This isn't the first major issue I've had with it.
<n4cht> phobiac: it's probably the bios, but once you boot into ubuntu, you should have full keyboard control unless 1) the keyboard is physically damaged somehow or 2) you selected the wrong keyboard type during install.
<n4cht> phobiac: if you do that, ship me the laptop.  lol.  i could always use a new paperweight.  :D
<phobiac> n4cht: It was working just moments ago, until I rebooted.
<phobiac> n4cht: I plan on trying to fix it in my spare time. :P It has some sentimental value.
<n4cht> yikes.  so it just stopped letting you have control of the keyboard -recently- ?
<phobiac> Despite the fact that the frame is busted
<n4cht> prior to that reboot, all was well?
<phobiac> Yes
<vge> kopete can handle UTF8 to ISO xx?
<vge> if so, how?
<n4cht> frame busts are normal.   my wife's laptop looks like the display is going to fall off at any minute.
<nidal> hi all , I am trying to telnet to port 80 of yahoo.com, its giving the prompt fine. But when I try to give a get request for any further link url (e.g www.yahoo.com/s/511021) it waits for a long time and then gives following error error
<nidal> <TITLE>ERROR: The requested URL could not be retrieved</TITLE>
<nidal> <A HREF="">209.131.36.158www.yahoo.com/s/511021</A>
<n4cht> nidal: why are you trying to telnet to yahoo anyway?
<nidal> this is the same case with any site? can you suggest me what is wrong with this ? I am sorry to put up this question here as Its not specific to kubuntu (though I am running kubuntu)
<phobiac> n4cht: How well do you know gateway's? Because the joint for the monitor broke on mine, and apparently it was part of the frame. That's how bad the damage is. It's still usable but inconvient.
<nidal> n4cht , I am infact testing one of my site. and its the same case, to better convince you the problem , I gave the yahoo example
<n4cht> phobiac: i wish i knew how to fix that.  then the wife would stop nagging me to buy her a new laptop.  i just built her a new desktop a couple months ago for her bday.
<phobiac> n4cht: Any suggestions for what I can try? I'm going to boot a live CD tomorrow and see if the keyboard itself is just messed up.
<phobiac> n4cht: Nice bday present :D
<n4cht> phobiac: i'm really not sure.   i've never owned a laptop myself, so to be honest, my knowledge of laptops is very little.
<n4cht> i think i've checked gmail once on my wife's laptop.
<phobiac> n4cht: Oh well, thank you anyway.
<nidal> n4cht, actually one of our customers are complaining this , they are using telnet command to retrieve the content for some application and its working with other websites and not working with mine.
<n4cht> i really need to get off my butt and start posting on craigslist about custom linux desktop PCs.   free advertising is the only way to go until i get my small business grant or start making money at it.
<phobiac> This dang laptop has been nothing but trouble from the start. First windows crapped out on me, so I migrated to linux. Then the frame, then recently issues while I was moving some partitions that forced me to reinstall linux (saved my important stuff though, seperate /home partition ftw), and now this
<phobiac> Not to mention the number of problems I cause from messing around with it, but those were all on me. Beryl was fun to get working though.
<cox377> !kwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<void_> what's the f12 button for?
<cox377> does anyone know what kwrapper about
<n4cht> brb
<nomad111> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<phobiac> nomad11: Java issues?
<phobiac> Eh, gotta go
<pointfivezero> java work in x86_64?
<pointfivezero> or is the only option using automatix2?
<pointfivezero> for the 32bit version
<nidal> n4cht, can you suggest me anything ? when I give the same url in thr browser its coming up
<void_> alright
<void_> rebooting so I can run beryl
<Dunpeal> stet
<Dunpeal> econthrust
<fudgey> hey guys
<fudgey> anyone use wine?
<fudgey> anyone use wine?
<fudgey> im trying to make the program load from the cd
<fudgey> anyone use wine?
<fudgey> im trying to make the program load from the cd
<SolidSource> open the cd, right click, "open with..." >> Wine
<fudgey> no
<pointfivezero> you have to set up the device first
<fudgey> the program is installed
<fudgey> but requires the cd to load
<pointfivezero> use #winecfg
<pointfivezero> (not channel, but set up your cdrom)
<fudgey> yeah I knwo haha
<pointfivezero> ok
<fudgey> add a d drive?
<pointfivezero> yeah
<fudgey> hmm
<fudgey> when I change it it always goes back
<fudgey> like it doesnt save
<fudgey> do I need sudo before the winecfg?
<fudgey> wait nvm im in root
<pointfivezero> oh
<fudgey> YES!
<fudgey> it worked!
<pointfivezero> exit out of sudo
<crazy_bus> What is the name of the metapackage of kde compiling type tools?
<pointfivezero> !
<fudgey> for example
<fudgey> have you played starcraft?
<Jucato> crazy_bus: what?
<froud> is it possible to setup sane to scan from an HP network connected all in one device?
<pointfivezero> fudgey: you can copy the using the dd command
<crazy_bus> I remember downloading a package like build-essential but kde compiling/building tools instead
<fudgey> dd?
<pointfivezero> it helps for multidsc installs
<pointfivezero> winehq.org
<pointfivezero> man dd
<pointfivezero> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> crazy_bus: build-essential installs the compiler and tools you need for compiling. kde-devel installs the headers and libraries you need to compile kde apps
<crazy_bus> thanks
<fudgey> hmm
<fudgey> thanks
<pointfivezero> well
<fudgey> wait
<fudgey> have you played starcraft?
<fudgey> or any blizzard game?
<pointfivezero> yep, many moons ago
<pointfivezero> yeah I have diable II installed on here
<fudgey> you knwo you need the cd to play?
<pointfivezero> yeah, use a nocd patch aye
<fudgey> what if there is nun?
<fudgey> and its like another program
<pointfivezero> erm, does the cd work ?
<whiz2_> ok I've made a little progress, but I've reached another obstacle
<fudgey> cd works
<Eltran> hello
<Eltran> I have a problem while I'm compiling LMMS
<fudgey> im trying to install some kind of server tool
<Eltran> I always get this message when I try make
<Eltran> plugins/organic/Makefile.am:29: Libtool library used but `LIBTOOL' is undefined
<fudgey> that requires a cd to run
<fudgey> but it cant find the cd
<Eltran> what can I do pls
<Eltran> The usual way to define `LIBTOOL' is to add `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL'
<whiz2_> trying to get vncserver to run as my user (not as root) on boot. have made a script that runs vncserver on boot, and put that script into /etc/init.d then made it executable, but it still runs it as root.
<pointfivezero> hmm
<whiz2_> is there a way to make it run as my user without stopping to prompt for a password?
<fudgey> its like trying to run starcraft without a cd
<fudgey> no cd patch
<pointfivezero> ah, you need the cd to start off with aye
<fudgey> yeah
<fudgey> I ment without the no cd patch
<fudgey> ahh nvm
<fudgey> its like trying to fix wine
<fudgey> haha
<fudgey> if your a developer than yeah...
<whiz2_> can anyone help me here?
<MuJ> which reminds me..
* MuJ needs to install hl today :|
<pointfivezero> try http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=51
<MuJ> gotta be ready for lanparty ;)
<fudgey> hl?
<fudgey> halflife?
<fudgey> LOL
<whiz2_> I've found where to put the script. I just need to know the syntax for makng the program run asme without stopping the boot process to request a password from the local keyboard
<MuJ> yes.. my friends play natural selection :|
<fudgey> try hl2
<fudgey> I play ep 1
<MuJ> nah.. I don't play games
<fudgey> =)
<Eltran> hl2 sucks
<fudgey> NO!
<fudgey> you just did not say that!
<pointfivezero> offtopic no
<fudgey> offtopic hellz yes!
<fudgey> -D
<Eltran> YAI OFFTOPIC
<fudgey> =D
<fudgey> you
<fudgey> hypocrite!
<fudgey> hypot
<Eltran> lol but can ya help meh to solve my problem ?
<fudgey> you should repost
<fudgey> haha
<Eltran> I always get this error when I try make : Libtool library used but `LIBTOOL' is undefined  The usual way to define `LIBTOOL' is to add `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL' to `configure.in' and run `aclocal' and `autoconf' again.
<pointfivezero> the make issue?
<whiz2_> I guess no one knows the command?
<Eltran> but the problem is... AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is already in configure.in
<Eltran> but when I did configure, I saw that : ./configure: line 4454: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL: command not found
<premier_> where does firefox keep its plugins?  I need to get rid of some of theme
<Eltran> I have libtool installed, how can I define it ?
<SolidSource> premier_: depends, but usually /home/USER/.mozilla/firefox
<fudgey> premier_ /usr/share/firefox
<premier_> mplayer appears to be the only plugin that actually plays media, and the rest just interfere, but I can neither find nor disable the rest (totem, in particular)
<premier_> yeah, their not there
<whiz2_> nobody likes me!
<whiz2_> :-p
<pointfivezero> whiz2_: su -c $user -c $command
<pointfivezero> oops
<pointfivezero> whiz2_: su -l $user -c $command
<pointfivezero> might work if the user has an empty password?
<whiz2_> the user has a set password
<juka> is there a DOWNLOAD LIMITER for linux? something like net-limiter in windows
<ninniuz> hi I updated to feisty and I experienced something odd with knetworkmanager
<ninniuz> using kwifimanager to get wireless access
<SolidSource> and?
<ninniuz> and when knetworkmanager is up as well even though not using it I cannot get web pages nor check mail with kmail
<ninniuz> had to close it and everything works fine
<ninniuz> any explanation for this behaviour?
<SolidSource> well it is still only in development...so its probably something they haven't fixed
<spikeh> Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy liveCD refuses to start any applications, including the installation script
<SuPrem0> hi
<spikeh> could this be related to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<SuPrem0> my kubuntu not start in my notebook travelmate 210
<SuPrem0> why this????
<pointfivezero> I have a question about kdevelop (tried there, no reply - yet): how do I set up the correct documentation for kdelibs etc?
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to compile kaffeine but I'm getting this error.  What should I do? configure: error: could not find cdparanoia headers
<Jucato> !info libcdparanoia0-dev | crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: libcdparanoia0-dev: Shared libraries for cdparanoia (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 3a9.8-13 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Jucato> crazy_bus: here's a clue. when configure complains about not being able to find foo headers (foo stands for anything), try looking for a foo-dev package
<pointfivezero> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<pointfivezero> !info kdevelop-doc
<ubotu> kdevelop-doc: An IDE for Unix/X11 - documentation. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2410 kB, installed size 3080 kB
<Jucato> !info kdelibs4-doc | pointfivezero
<ubotu> pointfivezero: kdelibs4-doc: developer documentation for the KDE core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 39044 kB, installed size 325340 kB
<crazy_bus> thanks.  I just thought that I had all packages since I installed build-essential and kde-devel
<Jucato> pointfivezero: I'm still installing it now if it will install the KDE API reference in Kdevelop documentation
<Jucato> crazy_bus: of course not. :)
<pointfivezero> jucato: it was a doxyden index in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdelibs-apidocs/ :)
<Jucato> crazy_bus: build-essential - compiling tools; kde-devel - basic headers to compile basic kde apps
<pointfivezero> jucato: it also didn't install htdig when I choose to install the kdelibs4-doc
<Jucato> pointfivezero: it really won't. htdig is a separate package, nothing to do with it
<Jucato> why it's not installed by default? sure as hell puzzles me
<pointfivezero> how does it search documentation otherwise :s
* Jucato wonders what's taking the kdelibs4-doc download so long... :(
<pointfivezero> is there a shortcut key to start the default text editor?
<fudgey> hey
<Jucato> pointfivezero: none. but you can make your own
<pointfivezero> using kmenuedit? will do :)
<Jucato> pointfivezero: right-click on Kate in the K Menu -> Edit this item ->
<fudgey> is it possible to run gdm without a graphics card in the configuration because I dont know what card im using and its not detected...
<fudgey> ???
<peibol> hola a todos
<fudgey> hallo
<peibol> tengo una duda rapida sobre la administracion de usuarios
<fudgey> admin
<peibol> a ver si alguien puede ayudarme....
<Jucato> peibol: english please
<peibol> better in english xD
<fudgey> yes
<Jucato> is that Portuguese or Spanish
<peibol> i will try... y not practice english a lot time ago...
<Jucato> ?
<fudgey> LOL!
<peibol> im spanish...
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fudgey> Jucato
<fudgey> thats hilarious
<Jucato> fudgey: sorry. I wasn't trying to be funny
<fudgey> o
<fudgey> but how can you not know?!
<Jucato> why? should I know?
<fudgey> yeah
<Jucato> why?
<fudgey> unless you're lock outside frmo the world
<peibol> please...i activate the root user...
<Jucato> !sudo | peibol
<ubotu> peibol: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Eltran> !fr
<fudgey> how to activate root user?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Eltran> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eltran> !hk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> fudgey: sorry. but I hardly know how to differentiate those two
<peibol> and now i want that my normal user will not have admin users
<Jucato> !botabuse | Eltran
<ubotu> Eltran: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Eltran> Jucato, are you a b0t ?
<Jucato> Eltran: no
<waylandbill> fudgey: change it's password.
<Eltran> ok
<Jucato> peibol: that page on RootSudo explains everything
<fudgey> LOL
<fudgey> thanks but yeah
<fudgey> is it possible to run gdm without a graphics card in the configuration because I dont know what card im using and its not detected...
<fudgey> ???
<fudgey> gdm failed to start
<fudgey> cuz the card configuration is wrong
<fudgey> so I think I just guess what card im using
<fudgey> ohh shiett
<Jucato> fudgey: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure X and set the graphics card properly
<fudgey> I did about 40 times
<fudgey> I dont know what card im using
<ChaosEddie> I'm writing a college personal statement with a few words on OSS/ubuntu/copyleft etc. would anyone like to read, revise, help me on it? im just looking to make sure i didn't make TOO many mistakes.
<Jucato> fudgey: if you don't know what your graphics card is, you can use the vesa driver as a temporary default
<fudgey> THANKS!
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<fudgey> that saved my fucking ass
<Jucato> ChaosEddie: try #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ChaosEddie> Jucato: k thanks
<waylandbill> fudgey: lspci will show your video card.
<fudgey> ??
<Jucato> fudgey: lspci command
<Jucato> or "lspci | grep -i vga" if you want
<fudgey> but that does work cuz xserver doesnt detect the right one
<fudgey> lspci will show the wrong one
<Jucato> fudgey: it will let you know what your video card is so you can properly/manually set the correct one
<Jucato> er?
<fudgey> foreal?
<Jucato> lspci will show the correct one. xserver  can make detection mistakes
<fudgey> AWESOME!
<fudgey> Thanks again!
<fudgey> this computer = nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] 
<fudgey> old imac = shit
<fudgey> il save my parents $1k for installing this system on that old cpu
<fudgey> =)
<Jerry> does anyone uses sonyericsson phone with bluetooth on kubuntu
<fudgey> synchronize
<fudgey> LOL
<waylandbill> fudgey: then you can charge em $500. :-P
<fudgey> awesome
<fudgey> il do that
<fudgey> =)
<fudgey> jkjkjk
<fudgey> NOT
<fudgey> aw shit forgot the "pause"
<pointfivezero> jerry:  try kmobiletools
<pointfivezero> ah shit
<fudgey> I use my palmone zire 72 with ubuntu!
<waylandbill> fudgey: you can charge them for training instead. hehe
<fudgey> =D
<SolidSource> alright....out of no where problem...amarok won't start for nothing
<la> hi
<SolidSource> heres what runining in terminal gives http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6543/
<la> how to instal any plugins for amarok ?
<ubuntu> hi all
<la> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> how are yoe<
<ubuntu> you
<donald> hi everybody :)
<la> aha, i'm good, how are u
<ubuntu> i'm fine, thanks
<ubuntu> where are you?
<SolidSource> alright....out of no where problem...amarok won't start for nothing and heres what runining in terminal gives http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6543/      I have tried amarok channel and amarok troubleshooting guide with no luck
<donald> ubuntu can you help me with something?
<donald> or can somebody else help me with something?
<pointfivezero> donald: whats the prob?
<la> i'm already here
<la> and i'm from poland   and where are u from\
<kg0wx> can anyone help with a wine question?
<donald> i have two problems: i can't get .wmv videos to play, and i have kmplayer and mplayer downloaded, and they still dont work if opened with those programs, and i need help getting my conexant 56k modem installed and working
<waylandbill> !ask | kg0wx
<ubotu> kg0wx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<la> he asked my question<!
<kg0wx> I need to make a desktop launcher calling up a windows program with wine.
<donald> kg0wx, where did you get your wine from?
<waylandbill> use wine as the program to start and the windows program to start as the argument to it.
<waylandbill> donald: you may have problems getting the conexant modem working. That's a winmodem IIRC
<waylandbill> for the wmv file, did you download the win32codecs?
<donald> no i don't think i have. where would i download them from?
<kg0wx> where do I enter the argument in the launcher create prog?
<donald> adept package manager?
<waylandbill> !RestrictedFormats | donald
<ubotu> donald: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crazy_bus> I compiled kaffeine and I don't remeber seeing errors but when I load it I get this message ""
<crazy_bus> Loading of player part 'xine_part' failed.
<waylandbill> kg0wx: if you are doing a 'Create Link to Application' then you put all that in the Command box in the Application tab.
<clau> crazy_bus:  maybe you should have compiled it with xine support? don't know if it's by default compiled
<clau> try ./configure --help
<kg0wx> I get an error saying it can't find the win prog. If I open a term window, then type cd <enter> then cd '/home/kg0wx/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/CoaxTrap' <enter> then Wine Trap <enter> it works
<kg0wx> Basically, I need either to learn the right way to do this or how to make a batch file....
<Eltran> I R NOOB U
<donald> This https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats you gave me doesn't help much as it explains for Ubuntu, but I have Kubuntu. I am new to Kubuntu just started it 7 hours ago.
<fudgey> BLENDER 2.43!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fudgey> zogm zomg
<Eltran> I R NOOB U
<kg0wx> never mind - I just figured it out
<Tm_T> Mind to behave?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<waylandbill> kg0wx: you need to specify that directory as the working directory.
<kg0wx> I created a blank file on the desktop, wrote my terminal entries in it then selected open with bash
<SolidSource> no ideas on: amarok won't start for nothing and heres what runining it in terminal gives http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6547/       I can see that its probably this "QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image"...but can't find anything on it
<waylandbill> kg0wx: that's another way to do it, but does it open a terminal up?
<kg0wx> how do I specify the working directory?
<kg0wx> Waylandbill: Yep :(
<donald> ok guys another question: i am downloading and installing wine from adept package manager, and after that how will i run windows programs with it?
<fudgey> has anyone installed the new blender?????
<crazy_bus> I did ./configure --feature-xine but it still doesn't work
<Tm_T> fudgey: Less ? thank you.
<waylandbill> kg0wx: if you use the create link to application dialog, then the working directory is another box on the application tab
<fudgey> LEss?
<Tm_T> donald: Doubleclick exe, or run from konsole: "wine /path/to/program.exe"
<krinns> hi all
<Tm_T> fudgey: One questionmark is enough.
<krinns> i need to update my konqueror
<fudgey> awe come on
<krinns> what new version is stable
<Tm_T> fudgey: I will come...
<krinns> n how i update that
<fudgey> ITS BLENDER 2.43!
<fudgey> well im thinking your not a designer
<fudgey> most likely not 3d
<fudgey> prob not 2d either
<Tm_T> fudgey: I know well what Blender is and how good it is, still I recommend to behave.
<fudgey> recomend me to behave
<fudgey> .
<Sekaab> bye and have fun
<Tm_T> krinns: kubuntu.org has KDE upgrading stuff. :)
<wsjunior> hi. i have here a fat32 partition that im able to mount and use but it doesnt appear under kde storage media, how to fix this?
<waylandbill> donald: ubuntu or kubuntu installing win32codecs would be the same: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<fudgey> why not just stick with ubuntu?
<fudgey> whats the diff?
<Tm_T> fudgey: KDE vs Gnome
<wsjunior> does anybody here knows anything about media:/ ioslave?
<Tm_T> wsjunior: What you need to know?
<wsjunior> i have here a fat32 partition that im able to mount and use but it doesnt appear under kde storage media/
<krinns> i need to update konqueror
<krinns> only
<wsjunior> Tm_T: any idea?!
<Tm_T> krinns: Yes, well, it's same procedure anyway.
<Tm_T> wsjunior: Yes, you need to add it to fstab
<wsjunior> Tm_T: its already there dude
<kg0wx> Thanks for the help guys, I got it. :)
<wsjunior> Tm_T: do i need some special option there?!
<Tm_T> wsjunior: Hmm, then it _should_ appear in media:/
<wsjunior> Tm_T: ya i know it should
<pointfivezero> mounted the device as /media/device?
<Tm_T> pointfivezero: Not need to.
<wsjunior> Tm_T: thats why im asking why it isnt there
<Tm_T> wsjunior: Uhm, user mount allowed?
<wsjunior> ya
<wsjunior> rw also
<Tm_T> D'oh, then I don't know, sorry.
<Tm_T> Works perfectly here and here.
<pointfivezero> Tm_T: ok, sorry - ill butt in some other time :)
<wsjunior> here it just shows the root partition
<donald> yes! i got wmv's to work on here!
<Tm_T> pointfivezero: Who's butt is in?
<donald> that last link you sent me worked perfectly
<Tm_T> donald: :)
<Tm_T> wsjunior: Ouch.
<Woosta> 2 questions: how do I know what version of kubuntu I have installed .. and how do I upgrade to the latest? Surely it's more than just keeping my packages up-to-date ..
<donald> Woosta thats a good question, I want to know the same.
<Tm_T> Woosta: cat /etc/issue
<Tm_T> Woops, not that!
<Woosta> OK, that's #1 .. thanks :)
<wsjunior> hehe
<Woosta> Oh? it's close though .. just says Ubuntu :)
<Tm_T> Hmm, no, yes thats ok, I did it wrong tab here. :p
<Woosta> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<Tm_T> Yup, it's what you got.
<waylandbill> the repositories in your sources.list determine which version you will have installed.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<krinns> Tm
<Woosta> Ahh
<krinns> where i find that
<krinns> n which version is good
<Tm_T> krinns: kubuntu.org?
<krinns> any idea
<pointfivezero> Tm_t: now now, lets not get too frisky we don't even have each others sex and preference yet
<Tm_T> There's newest stuff.
<Woosta> So if I change my /etc/apt/sources.list to edgy, it will dist-upgrade
<Tm_T> pointfivezero: It was you who said that!
<Woosta> Or will it just turn into a pile of molten crud?
<Tm_T> Woosta: Hmm, you should use "tool" for that, wait.
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Woosta> ta
<krinns> is there any way to ypdate konqueror through apt-get
<Woosta> *exactly* what I want .. a doc .. so I only bother you guys with REAL questions :)
<Tm_T> krinns: Yes, though you likely need to upgrade most of KDE along with it.
<Tm_T> Woosta: Define real question. ;)
<Woosta> Tm_T: For example: My wadge is stuck in a constant flench. Can anyone loan me a drengo?
<pointfivezero> Tm_T: oops
<Tm_T> Ok, time to test new hardware, have fun kids and remember to behave. ;) ->
<darthdual> Woosta, Try some vasoline
<Woosta> LOL
<Woosta> thanks for the tip :)
<krinns> well i have ubuntu
<krinns> for some reasons am using konqueror on ubuntu
<donald> Ohhh... this wine is working perfectly also.
<donald> I'm going to try and install Firefox 2 using wine to run it
<pointfivezero> donald: why do that?
<donald> because when I install Firefox from adept package manager, it never shows up under Internet or anywhere else.
<pointfivezero> so its not in the list?
<darthdual> Linux Firefox acts silly sometimes, based on own experience
<darthdual> I thought about what you're doing donald
<donald> It is in the list available for download, but when I install it, it doesnt show up anywhere
<darthdual> Let me know how that works
<pointfivezero> tried firefox at the konsole?
<johny_> hey, how to set a font in open office interface?
<donald> i'll try again at Adept Manager, and hopefully it works
<crazy_bus> a unofficial ubuntu kaffeine .deb is also not working.  I get the same error and when I expand the error message I get "xine_part.desktop not found in search path."
<ofek> someone can help me ?????? i need help
<ofek> i need to set my mouse to move slower
<pointfivezero> ofek: settings:/Peripherals/Mouse
<pointfivezero> put that inside konqueror
<pointfivezero> as a url
<donald> okay I downloaded and installed firefox from adept manager, and the only way i can open it is by using Alt+F2 and typing in firefox
<pointfivezero> donald: you can manually add the menu entry using kmenuedit, internet=>new
<pointfivezero> not sure if thats the best way to do it or not, but it works
<donald> alright, and i just added a shortcut to the desktop and it works properly
<donald> i like firefox more than konqueror
<pointfivezero> sweet
<Jucato> donald: it doesn't appear in the K Menu _> Internet?
<waylandbill> firefox is placed in the K menu under internet
<donald> no it doesnt
<donald> i've checked again and again and its not there
<n4cht> ahhh.  done playing WoW.  i feel better now.
<crazy_bus> the install.txt file tells me to just type ./configure.  But the readme.txt tells me to ./configure --prefix=KDEDIR.  would following the readme instructions fix my problem?
<Jucato> donald: please run this command in Konsole and then try checking again: kbuildsycoca
<Jucato> donald: ignore the error messages
<fudgey> BANANA!
<pointfivezero> !kbuildsycoca
<ubotu> <reply>  If your K menu is out of date, like after installing an application and not finding it in the K menu, you should type "kbuildsycoca" in a terminal to rebuild the KDE configuration cache
<fudgey> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Jucato> er?
<fudgey> !jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jucato - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fudgey> =)
<donald> oooo it appears under Internet now
<pointfivezero> i wanted a definition to know what it does :)
<Jucato> !kbuildsycoca
<fudgey> =D
<ubotu> If your K menu is out of date, like after installing an application and not finding it in the K menu, you should type "kbuildsycoca" in a terminal to rebuild the KDE configuration cache
<Jucato> ok that's better
<fudgey> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<fudgey> !blender3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blender3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fudgey> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Jucato> !botabuse | fudgey
<ubotu> fudgey: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<fudgey> LOL!
<Jucato> try not to flood the channel. thanks :)
<fudgey> you are my brother
<fudgey> my mean brother
<Jucato> and btw, blender 2.43 has been released :P
<fudgey> but I still love you!
<fudgey> YEAH
<Jucato> lol
<fudgey> thats why
<donald> what is blender?
<fudgey> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Jucato> unfortunately, I don't know if 2.43 will make it to Feisty
<Jucato> donald: read up :)
<Jucato> or down..
<fudgey> =)
<donald> lol.
<Jucato> whichever direction you prefer
<donald> i like to read sideways
<fudgey> left to right?
<donald> :] 
<donald> right to left, actually
<fudgey> awesome
<crazy_bus> where is kde stored so I can link a compile to it?
<Jucato> crazy_bus: er?
<crazy_bus> ./configure --prefix=KDEDIR  (What is kubuntus default kde install directory)
<donald> and to think I switched from Windows about 8 hours ago.. i <3 kubuntu
<Jucato> crazy_bus: you can check with "kde-config --prefix" (it's /usr)
<Jucato> crazy_bus: by default, if you don't specify --prefix=$KDEDIR, it will install in $KDEDIR
<Jucato> so in this case ./configure --prefix=/usr will be redundant
<crazy_bus> does that mean it wont fix my problem?
<Jucato> what's the problem this time?
<donald> hmmm... no LimeWire under adept manager.... :[
<Jucato> !frostwire | donald
<ubotu> donald: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<donald> well good god
<donald> this bot knows everybody
<darthdual> Anyone know how to do "internet sharing" on ubuntu
<darthdual> routing
<crazy_bus> Jucato: when I load kaffeine I get the error: Loading of player part 'xine_part' failed.   --details-- Loading of player part 'xine_part' failed.
<darthdual> easily
<cntb> \o
<crazy_bus> I also get the same error on my compiled version and an unofficial .deb
<cntb> jucato cannot recall easy solution to audio/x-wav to play wav in firefox
<Jucato> crazy_bus: hm.. ok I'm thinking...
<Jucato> cntb: hm... sorry no idea.. I don't use firefox
<waylandbill> darthdual: easiest is to have a router. :)
<cntb> ok jucato how do you play wav in konqueror
<xoss> firefox might have some extensions available for download to play audio/x-wav
<Jucato> crazy_bus: not really sure... but did you have libxine-dev installed when you compiled?
<Jucato> cntb: it should just either launch Kaffeine or run the kaffeine or kmplayer embedded viewers
<donald> ok guys i will be back in a bit, im going to update my installation of Kubuntu from 6.06 to 6.10
<cntb> try to play this http://vancouver-webpages.com/plugins/diodes-wav.html
<crazy_bus> Jucato: yes I had it installed.
<Jucato> !upgrade | donald
<ubotu> donald: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> cntb: ok hold on
<donald> yup i am on that now :)
<donald> is it worth upgrading?
<geniusvicks> i'm trying to remove sun-java5-bin from my PC. When I use terminal I get this error ( http://www.pastebin.ca/363453 ). Plz help
<Jucato> imho yes, if you want newer versions of apps
<donald> ok
<Jucato> crazy_bus: plays fine here. the embedded kmplayer is the one being used
<crazy_bus> Jucato: wrong user
<Jucato> er sorry crazy_bus
<Jucato> cntb: plays fine here. the embedded kmplayer is the one being used
<geniusvicks> anyone help
<cntb> I see jucato. in konqueror it did it for me too
<cntb> ty still I want firefox fully functional
<donald> cntb, i just got my firefox working
<cntb> myabe I will ask at irc.mozilla.org/firefox then
<Jucato> cntb: you have mozilla-mplayer installed?
<cntb> donald ? firefox to play wav ?
<waylandbill> geniusvicks: run as super user (sudo) ?
<christian23nv> hi there is there someone who can help me?
<Jucato> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cntb> is that the name mozilla-mplayer ? checking
<Jucato> cntb: yep
<christian23nv> ok i've got a problem with kubuntu it isn't recognizing wifi
<moredhel> can someone tell me how to change the colour of the font of the other person in gaim? i'm using a dark theme and can't see their writing
<cntb> installing now
<cntb> bbl 5 min
<Jucato> moredhel: check GAIM's settings or ask in #ubuntu because GAIM is a GNOME app and they might now better
<moredhel> good point, thanks
<moredhel> though i use it in kde ;)
<Jucato> yep. but KDE doesn't really control GNOME apps' appearances
<christian23nv> before try to install beryl wifi works ok, but after that wifi stop working
<Jucato> at least not to a certain extent...
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<waylandbill> moredhel: I don't think you can change their color. Tell them that you cannot read what they are typing.
<ForgeAus> is there a way to change KDE so that I have to click twice to open things?
<geniusvicks> waylandbill, I did that
<ForgeAus> so that single click to selects double opens
<Jucato> ForgeAus: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<ForgeAus> thanx Jucato  :)
<moredhel> no, i can't, and i did :P
<cntb> ok donald have mozilla-mplayer
<donald> no, i do not
<donald> i'll go get it immediately :)
<liviux> hi all guys
<Jucato> cntb: working now?
<waylandbill> moredhel: my daughter always uses a microscopic font, but I think she does it to irritate me.
<donald> hi liviux :)
<cntb> jucato . checking
<moredhel> hehe
<fudgey> good night
<cntb> joe__: ?
<donald> alright, i have mozilla-mplayer
<donald> what did i need it for again?
<cntb> donald firefox played wav right with mozilla-mplayer?
<donald> i didnt test it. i just installed mozilla-mplayer about a minute ago. i dont even know what its for.
<liviux> I would to know where is "modprobe.conf" file in Kubuntu system. Does anyone know this?
<moredhel> does anyone know if there is any good documentation on making skins for kde or metacity/gtk ?
<waylandbill> liviux: look at /etc/modprobe.d/
<cntb> jucato suggested it would be the helper the plugin for mozilla firefoxto play wav
<donald> i'm going to see if i am able to install this game that was made for windows..
<Jucato> it's actually the plugin to play any media in firefox using mplayer
<donald> does wine simulate the windows registry and directx?
<lenscape> donald: yes
<liviux> than you very much waylandbill
<lenscape> donald: have you checked the compatibility list on winehq?
<donald> oooo good then i can play this game..
<lenscape> donald: not necessarily
<lenscape> donald: but no harm in trying
<donald> yes i will try and if it wont work then oh well :)
<cntb> now looking here http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMimeTypesAndApplications.html
<mart81> Is there a place in kde where one can configure the amarok super-z/x/c/v/b keyys?
<Jucato> mart81: Settings -> Configure Global Shortcuts
<mart81> Jucato: wow, that was easy, i should have found this... Thanks!
<donald> okay the installation of that game didnt go too well.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<donald> When I insert the CD for the game to install, it comes up with the screen letting me select to Install, Play or Exit, and I click Install and it brings up InstallShield Wizard, and it then says it was interrupted before the installation could complete, but it doesn't appear installation even began.
<tuco> Hi all. Anyone would know what Firefox cannot be downloaded or installed through adept or sudo?
<donald> Tuco
<ForgeAus> 2.0 I think
<moredhel> can anything else?
<donald> I just downloaded it from Adept Package Manager less than an hour ago.
<waylandbill> donald: wine isn't 100% compatible, so you may run into problems. on top of that, the directx is only implemented as far as 8.
<liviux> What does means "cannot connect to X server" from bash when I try to launch one file from root?
<donald> oh. it requires DirectX9.0 although its a fully 2D game
<ForgeAus> donald don't you hate that!
<ForgeAus> me too...
<donald> yes, very annoying
<donald> but i am enjoying kubuntu more than i was windows xp 9 hours ago
<BluesKaj> get an xbox or PS :)
<esaym> anybody know anything about this repo: http://kubuntu.org/packages/
* donald has a Wii.
<ForgeAus> hehe yeah kubuntu's kewl
<esaym> Is it just for edgy or what?
<Jucato> esaym: it contains KDE/Kubuntu specific upgrades and packages ranging from Dapper to Edgy (even Feisty)
<ForgeAus> essaym yeah looks old
<BluesKaj> old pkgs esaym
<Jucato> ForgeAus: actually they're not
<BluesKaj> kde 3.5.2 not old ?
<Jucato> since when did Amarok 1.4.5 and KDE 3.5.6 become too old?
<esaym> hmm, so shoudl I add it or not? lol
<ForgeAus> isn't hoary old?
<Jucato> esaym: only add the ones you need. instructions are in the various announcements in http://kubuntu.org
<ForgeAus> ahh IC
<Jucato> ForgeAus: please look at the whole list
<ForgeAus> Jucato's right
<ForgeAus> it has kde3.5.6 as well
<esaym> Oh I see
<esaym> thank you
<BluesKaj> 3.5.6 test
<BluesKaj> why?
<ForgeAus>  kde-356/
<tuco> Donald the message I get is: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's a repository. there's no rule on what should be. if the maintainers want to add a kde-356-test-failed directory, so be it. not everything there is supposed to be used anyway :)
<mart81> donald: don't tell cartmen...
<tuco> maybe my repositories are wrong?
<esaym> ah here's something I can use: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php ;)
<BluesKaj> IC Jucato , so ppl who want an older more stable vers od pkgs have a place to get it ...I can dig that :)
<Jucato> esaym: if you're on Edgy, the latest is 3.5.6
<esaym> I use dapper
<Jucato> BluesKaj: sometimes, that repo also holds test packages. hence the -test
<tuco> ok yes repositories were wrong changed them and ot works now! Sweet me.
<Jucato> esaym: ah ok. then 3.5.5 it is.. :(
<BluesKaj> yup, gotcha , Jucato
<donald> ok guys another question. i downloaded FrostWire from frostwire.com in the form of a .deb file for Ubuntu, how do i use this file?
<ForgeAus> use dpkg to install it probably
<waylandbill> donald: dpkg .. -i in this case.
<ForgeAus> or rightclick it in konqueror and find the installer in the submenu
<Jucato> right-click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package to be exact
<ForgeAus> thats the one
<donald> oh yes i believe its working now =] 
<esaym> Jucato: I am on 3.5.2 right now
<esaym> I wonder what the changes are?  And why hasn't this be uploaded to the official repos?
<donald> what do i type to reinstate the cache to the Internet under k menu
<Jucato> donald: depends. usually it
<Jucato> donald: depends. usually it's automatic
<Jucato> but if for some reason, some app you installed doesn't show up, "kbuildsycoca" is the command
<donald> it requires java right? is java defaultly installed with kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> I almost wish it was!
<donald> lol.
<donald> that means i have to go throught the hassle of downloading it. great. :D
<Jucato> donald: use the command line, "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin"
<Jucato> then "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and choose the Sun Java as your default Java version
<ForgeAus> Jucato why not 6?
<Jucato> you can have sun-java6-bin if you enable your backports repository
<Jucato> presuming you're on dapper
<Jucato> er.. I mean edgy
<donald> im on dapper, and i replaced that 5 with a 6 and its downloading
<Jucato> oh cool
<Jucato> yeah both
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-bin dapper-backports
<ubotu> sun-java6-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 25604 kB, installed size 76680 kB
<donald> i enabled all listed repositories when i was in Adept Manager and viewing repositories
<Jucato> oh my :)
<donald> is that bad?
<Jucato> not really
<donald> ok there i have java installed and set to default
<donald> There now FrostWire works perfectly
<donald> God I love Kubuntu.
<ForgeAus> hehe
<ForgeAus> LimeIce :)
<BluesKaj> Frostwire sucks , i found that the result has very relationship to whatever you type into the searchbar
<BluesKaj> little relationshp
<donald> I am using FrostWire right now with no problems
<BluesKaj> doh! , better have another coffee
<donald> What I type in the search bar... it correctly gives me the correct results
<Jucato> yay blender 2.43 runs! without compiling! :)
<ForgeAus> I've had trouble with gnutella fabricating results
<BluesKaj> must be looking for pron then :)
<ForgeAus> blender is kewl :)
<ForgeAus> what do you mean without compiling? klik? install/binary copy?
<ForgeAus> most kubuntu apps from adept are simply installed not compiled right?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: the .tar.gz they provide has an executable file already
<Jucato> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.42a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6104 kB, installed size 16072 kB
<Jucato> 2.43 was just released today
<ForgeAus> I installed mine from adept
<ForgeAus> but it probably isnt the version you said
* waylandbill wouldn't benefit from blender. Can't even draw stick figures nicely.
<Jucato> yep. the one in Adept is 2.42 ^^^
<ForgeAus> lol I rarely have even used it but I've only ever heard good things about it
<donald> alright guys i am going to go for now. thank you all for all your help :) you're great.
<donald> i'll definitely be back.
<BluesKaj> more eye candy ...get vista or OSX
<Jucato> Blender is the reason why I'm on Linux right now...
<ForgeAus> trying to get OSX
<BluesKaj> :)
<Jucato> indirectly... (and offtopic :P)
<ForgeAus> blender worx under windows tho
<vge> blender is in the repos if im not mistaken?
<Jucato> let me rephrase that: Suzanne introduced me to Tux :)
<Jucato> vge: yes. but not the latest release
<Jucato> they're kind enough to provide an .tar.gz that needs no compilation
<ForgeAus> vge its very recent
<vge> well, i can only use 3dmax (barely) :)
<ForgeAus> 3DStudioMax is like Autocad ++
<Jucato> oh, then you'll probably hate blender's UI :)
<ForgeAus> I found Blender quite comfortable
<ForgeAus> I just had no idea what I was doing in it thats all :)
<s3rv3r> hi an alle hier
<vge> Jucato: yup :/
<s3rv3r> ist hier wer der deutsch kann und sich was besser mit kubuto auskennt ?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I found it quite comfy too, and a bit closer to Lightwave's UI/workflow, which I was a bit used to
<Jucato> but like you... I don't know what I was doing 95% of the time
<tuco> Guys do you know the best options to have Kubuntu displayed properly on two screens? 1280 on the laptop and 1280x1024 on 19 inch lcd (Neovo F-419). I can't seem to have the resolutions working properly on each screen.
<Jucato> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<BluesKaj> !de | s3rv3r
<ubotu> s3rv3r: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DrMight> this is the kubuntu support channel?
<tuco> Basically when I run on 1280x1024 on the laptop it is displayed in more or less the same or bigger on the 19 inch and vice and versa. I tried a lot of stuff to no avail.
<Jucato> DrMight: yes
<DrMight> ok, got this problem at install, it hangs on: io scheduler cfq registered
<DrMight> My install hangs on:  io scheduler cfq registered. any iedas?
<wbadger> hello people can someone please recommend the best way to manage memory on kubuntu? it seems like every program says something different about the amount of RAM I'm using
<johny_> Hey, what is in your opinion the quickqiest way to find out whether a program is installed in the system?
<crystufer2000> OMFG!!!! I love kubuntu!!!
<crystufer2000> I'm actually considering switching from my doze!
<Jucato> !memory | wbadger
<ubotu> wbadger: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<wbadger> Jucato, thanks :)
<Jucato> johny_: command line: aptitude search <packagename>. it will give a list of packages matching that name. if the line start's with an 'i', that means the package on that line is installed
<wbadger> johny_, I think a faster way would be to try `dpkg -l <packagename>` if you're using a debian distro
<wbadger> johny_, (debian-based)
<donald> Hey guys in need of some help again. Konversation is starting itself up at startup. How do I disable this?
<johny_> Jucato: yeah, but it's quite slow -:)
<Jucato> donald: completely close it (File -> Quit) before logging out
<donald> Oh...
<Jucato> johny_: slower than launching Adept, entering your password, and typing the package name to search?
<johny_> Jucato: didn't mean that
<johny_> Jucato: jus wanted to make a challenge
<Jucato> what challenge?
<johny_> Jucato: I mean, I wanted to see your ideas.._D
<Jucato> :)
<aziz> hey gals'n guys. is there a command line tool that can check files for spelling errors in the English language?
<Jucato> johny_: wbadger way might actually be faster
<johny_> Jucato: I like your idea
<BluesKaj> !spelling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johny_> Jucato: what are you using anyway?
<BluesKaj> !spellcheck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spellcheck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> johny_: aptitude
<aziz> ubotu seems to know nothing regarding this :)
<Jucato> aziz: I think aspell can be used in the command line
<lumark> What?
<aziz> ok, i'll have a look at it
<lumark> You're...
<BluesKaj> !aspell
<ubotu> aspell: GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.4-4 (edgy), package size 124 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<johny_> Jucato: what's about wbadger? if you please of course :)
<lumark> I love Wynton Marsalis
<Jucato> johny_: <wbadger> johny_, I think a faster way would be to try `dpkg -l <packagename>` if you're using a debian distro
<blue|palm> If I have taken something from an svn repo (mine actually) how do I gain write access to it? Ive been using windows up and till now so im not too clued up when it comes to linux :) I cant actually write to the files in the folder I have downloaded from the svn
<johny_> Jucato: Ah....sorry :-|
<wbadger> blue|palm, try chmod +w <file>
<DrMight> any got an idead wht to do when my install hangs on  io scheduler cfq registered?
<johny_> yeah "dpkg -l" is nice as well, but aptitude does dissplay a short list of similar packages
<Jucato> DrMight: sorry, none
<johny_> ther's also this diffrence "dpkg)=4 lett aptitude=8...
<Jucato> johny_: and dpkg requires you to know the exact package name
<johny_> Yeah that's to say
<blue|palm> wbadger: what does the +w do?
<johny_> I've been using "apt-cache" search so far, ...
<Jucato> gives write access
<wbadger> blue|palm, it gives you writing permission to <file> provided you are the owner of the file or root
<johny_> I'm gonna define some aliases
<Jucato> johny_: apt-cache is nice too, but not when you're trying to find out if something is installed or not
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1400 (linked before the parent post) is intresting
<Jucato> johny_: alias search='aptitude search'
<Jucato> johny_: that's one of mine
<cntb> package names can be investigated thru >> sudo apt-cache search name
<MetaMorfoziS> but, why they mess with fonts? My kde starts up 8sec with near 2000 fonts at my laptop, and 4-5sec on hot load...
<blue|palm> wbadger: thanks
<Jucato> cntb:  <johny_> Hey, what is in your opinion the quickqiest way to find out whether a program is installed in the system? <-- apt-cache search doesn't show if it's installed or not
<Jucato> cntb: btw, no need for sudo there
<cntb> OK Jucato
<johny_> Jucato: that's true, the policy command does..
<BluesKaj> when trying to find something i just type the name in konq ...it usually finds it ;)
<Jucato> er?
<blue|palm> wbadger: if i do that what you said (chmod) under sudo, it makes no difference and with no sudo it of course says operation not permitted
<Jucato> johny_: that works too. although policy has a different usage
<johny_> yeah I know
<wbadger> blue|palm, well you see what you did with sudo is actually give the user "root" permissions to write
<johny_> better time has just began...
<Jucato> blue|palm: you only need to use sudo with chmod if your user doesn't have permissions to modify the file's permissions
<blue|palm> wbadger: yeah, i figured that
<wbadger> blue|palm, so what you need to do is perhaps sudo chmod a+w <file>
<blue|palm> Jucato: now my user does not have permission to modify the file's permissions, how do i change that
<johny_> what program are you using foe mailing lists?
<Jucato> blue|palm: what exactly did you get from svn and what are you planning to do with it?
<blue|palm> wbadger: thanks again
<wbadger> blue|palm, the a is for "all"
<blue|palm> Jucato: Its my own code lol
<blue|palm> Jucato: Ive been using this svn repo from windows with no probs but im new to linux so everything is a little strange
<Jucato> wbadger: if the file is owned by root, giving it +w won't really do much would it?
<Jucato> johny_: kmail
<Jucato> unless. it's rw-rw-rw-....
<johny_> Jucato: just thought that -:)
<wbadger> Jucato, notice I changed it to a+w
<blue|palm> wbadger: a+w worked thanks
<wbadger> blue|palm, :)
<Jucato> would probably best if he changed the ownership of the file since it's his anyway...
<blue|palm> wbadger: and youve taught me a little bit more :) thanks again
<blue|palm> wbadger: how would you give only one user though?
<wbadger> blue|palm, Jucato, that's right actually, you could simply make the file yours by using chown <user> <file>
<wbadger> blue|palm, of course you will need to run that command with sudo because you still don't own it
<johny_> I can't make my mplayer to run a movie under full-console mode. I tried to use "mplayer -vo fbdev" option but it doesn't start
<blue|palm> wbadger: thanks
<johny_> I do have all the codecs installed, when it fails to run prints "can't run /dev/ fb0"
<johny_> "no such device"
<Jucato> it seems to be searching for a floppy disk?
<waylandbill> I thought fb is a framebuffer device
<Jucato> oh yeah
* Jucato doesn't really know
<ashields-WMF> hello, this is andrew shields from wikipedia, I'm trying to help someone use wireless with kubuntu edgy eft
<ashields-WMF> I would GREATLY appreciate any help
<abattoir> !wireless | ashields-WMF
<ubotu> ashields-WMF: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ashields-WMF> thank you
<abattoir> ashields-WMF: which chipset?
<ashields-WMF> I'm an intern trying to solve a problem for a foundation member and I'm about to have a heart attack
<BluesKaj> ashields-WMF, just ask your question
<ashields-WMF> first: stupid question, do you need to reboot from windows xp to get into the linux OS?
<abattoir> ashields-WMF: yes
<abattoir> ashields-WMF: after POST, you'd be asked to choose which OS to boot into
<abattoir> ashields-WMF: choose the linux entry instead of windows
<ashields-WMF> gotcha, I'm going to ask him some more specific stuff, brb with more questions
<ashields-WMF> anyone have a link to a hardware profile for hp dv5264ea?
<ashields-WMF> need the name of the built in wireless card
<ashields-WMF> got it
<abattoir> ashields-WMF: are you on windows or linux now?
<ashields-WMF> I'm on windows, not on his PC
<ashields-WMF> he's sitting behind me
<ashields-WMF> waiting
<ashields-WMF> !!
<ashields-WMF> what would be the best way to setup his network card?   	Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 802.11a/b/g Integrated Wireless LAN
<ashields-WMF> he's able to connect in his windows OS, but not his kubuntu
<abattoir> ashields-WMF: doesn't work out-of-the-box ?
<waylandbill> might need to use ndiswrapper
<abattoir> ok, dumb question...
<johny_> how to disable "/away" command?
<Jucato> johny_: /back
<johny_> Jucato: thanks
<waylandbill> ashields-WMF: my recommendation is to use ndiswrapper. it's not installed by default, so you'll have to get it installed. Easiest is to hook to wired LAN.
<abattoir> ashields-WMF: are you on that laptop?
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> i am on ubuntu i have konqueuror  3.5.2-0ubuntu27
<krinns> its crashing for some reason
<krinns> i want to update this
<krinns> what should i add in my source list
<krinns> any idea
<Ace2016> what version of ubuntu?
<Jucato> krinns: are you on Dapper?
<krinns> yes
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<Jucato> KDE 3.5.5 for Dapper
<krinns> but am using ubuntu
<Ace2016> but kde 3.5.6 is available for dapper
<UnKnownMan> how change mac address ?
<krinns> i have a java based website which carshes it oftenly
<Jucato> Ace2016: no it isn't
<Ace2016> i mean edgy
<Ace2016> i meant edgy
<Jucato> krinns: you're using Konqueror on Ubuntu?
<Jucato> Ace2016: but he's on Dapper..
<Ace2016> but wrote dapper for somer eason
<krinns> yes
<krinns> my webased application only works on konqueror
<krinns> am working on it to have it on firefox
<Ace2016> krinns: any chance of talking you into being a kde user?
<krinns> but for then am using konquror
<krinns> no
<waylandbill> :)
<Eltran> I R NOOB U
<Jucato> krinns: oh. do you have an updated Java installed? if you add the repository for kde 3.5.5 from Kubuntu.org, you can just upgrade konqueror and the related/depending packages
<krinns> yes
<krinns> yes i habe sun-jre-1.5
<krinns> well i have kubuntu source pointed on my sourcelis
<Jucato> krinns: specifically the one for kde 3.5.5 for dapper
<krinns> but when i do apt-cache search konqueror its shows me the version i already have installed
<krinns> how i add that in source list file to spicifically download that kde 3.5.5 konqueror
<Jucato> krinns: just add one of the repositories given in that link I gave above
<Jucato> krinns: also follow the instructions in downloading and adding the GPG key used to sign those packages
<krinns> which link
<Ace2016> add it to the sources.list, get synaptic to reloat or apt-get upate, and then find konqueror and right click on it and upate
<Jucato> <Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<Ace2016> reload*
<krinns> why i sign those packages
<Jucato> krinns: no you didn't sign those packages. they were signed by the packager. you need to download the GPG Key so that apt-get will know that it's a trusted repo. (instructions are on that page)
<the-erm> Has anyone here ever installed kubutu on an Everex notebook?  I was thinking about getting one, and wista ... er vista home basic comes on it, and from what I understand of vista 1 GB of memory is required.  It only comes with 512.
<waylandbill> that's nothing new. there was windows 98 systems sold with 16mb memory and xp systems with 256 or even 128mb of memory. That's called upgrades. :-)
<BluesKaj> the-erm, kubuntu will run very nicely oa anotebook with 512MB memory
<waylandbill> I can attest to that. I hardly ever use 512MB on this laptop.
<BluesKaj> most linux memory is cached so don't listen to the ppl who say kubuntu uses it all
<BluesKaj> it only appears so
<the-erm> I guess it's one of those ... buy it and see. Kubuntu has been very nice to my cheapo $500 emachine desktop.  I couldn't get mandriva to install on it, so I'm pretty sure all I need to do pop in the cd and see what happens.
<slyfox> Does anyone know anything about wine? Or channel I can talk to someone at? I just need to know how to enable Russian-Cyrillic fonts in wine ?
<Jucato> slyfox: try #winehq
<BluesKaj> my pc isn't the greatest .. altho 1G memory helps ...but i paid only 600 CDN for the box , it serves me well
<skole> HI, someone who has conected Nokia 6233 with kubuntu?
<slyfox> Jucato: thanks. Is there a good free virtual machine program for Linux?
<BluesKaj> !VMWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<slyfox> skole: look at kbluetooth or kmobiletools forums
<Jucato> slyfox: VMWare (free as in free beer) and Virtualbox (open source license)
<skole> txs
<slyfox> Jucato: any idea which one is better ?
<Jucato> not really sure
<Jucato> then there's also Xen and Qemu too
<waylandbill> vmware server is a little better as you can make machines easier.
<Jucato> I think you can do that with virtualbox as well
<slyfox> Jucato: Free Virtual Machine Player for Linux - in package manager.    Player ? is that a media player
<ashields-WMF> I'm sorry like 20 things just happened, I'm going to be back in a bit to try and solve this, waylandbill I copied down what you wrote, thanks
<Jucato> slyfox: no. vmware-player allows you to run pre-made virtual machines (you can download some of them for free in the vmware site)
<slyfox> Jucato: ah ok, so I have to grab the VMWare from official site
<Jucato> slyfox: there's also http://www.easyvmx.com/ which lets you create virtual machines
<Jucato> slyfox: no. you can just install vmware player from the repositories. but you need to find virtual machines (these are the virtual images) to use with vmware player
<BluesKaj> Jucato, so you can't can't run an existing windows install in VMWare player ?
<slyfox> Jucato: I was thinking of installing VMWare and then installing windows XP with it? No ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: nope
<Jucato> slyfox: you can do that. please check the links given above
<mitocondrio> hi
<mitocondrio> ciao
<mitocondrio> qualche italiano???
<Jucato> !It | mitocondrio
<ubotu> mitocondrio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ace2016> Desktop Environment of the Year - KDE (56.58%)
<Ace2016> Yay
<Ace2016> oh thats the linux questions thing
<ScarFreewill> Ace2016: can you give me the link? i want to se the other de s
<Ace2016> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=530202
<ScarFreewill> Ace2016: thanks
<Ace2016> gnome only had 30.56%
<BluesKaj> gnome is too different for ppl moving to linux from windows
<Ace2016> so why do people use it? since most of the people who switch to linux come from windows?
<BluesKaj> kde is more familiar looking ...IMO anyway
<Chousuke> Ace2016: Some people don't like KDE :)
<Jucato> let's not get into a GNOME vs. KDE thing shall we?
<BluesKaj> hehe:)
<Chousuke> I'll just say I used to prefer Gnome over KDE for example.
<ScarFreewill> Jucato: :-|
<Chousuke> nowadays I use neither. :P
<XenThraL> what do you use?
<Ace2016> xfce?
<Chousuke> Well, I'm on OS X at the moment. But on Linux I use ion3 or xfce4
<BluesKaj> fluxbox, xfce
<Ace2016> i was half right i guess
<ele> KDE is the number 1  :) http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/8040/skrmdump6hl4.png  my desktop :)
<ScarFreewill> fluxbox is a window managers is it not?
<Chousuke> yes
<ScarFreewill> *manager
<ScarFreewill> so its not really a desktop env
<BluesKaj> some ppl just it tho
<BluesKaj> use
<Chousuke> not everyone needs a DE
<ScarFreewill> i some times use dsl...
<ScarFreewill> Chousuke: what do you mean? like cli?
<ScarFreewill> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Ace2016> cli is the lack of a desktop, so you can't call it a desktop
<Chousuke> ScarFreewill: no, just a WM
<ScarFreewill> but he said not everyone needs a DE and cli is not a de
<waylandbill> I need a DE to make my CLI sessions look prettier. ;-P
<Chousuke> Ace2016: that's not a good definition :/
<ScarFreewill> waylandbill: yeah loving that transpricy
<Chousuke> I can use the CLI in KDE.
<Chousuke> or gnome.
<Chousuke> or anywhere.
<ScarFreewill> ok then just cl
<Chousuke> that's not good, either ;P
<ScarFreewill> ok then just bash?
<Ace2016> i said cli isn't a desktop, and it isn't, cli is in konsole on your desktop, but still doesn't make cli a desktop
<Chousuke> I never said it's a desktop, either.
<Chousuke> but those have nothing in common. :/
<Chousuke> I mean, it's comparing apples to oranges.
* ScarFreewill is trying to find the right word for non gui thingy
<Chousuke> You can have a DE without a desktop :P
<Chousuke> ScarFreewill: console?
<waylandbill> tty
<ScarFreewill> not everyone needs a DE, do you mean like fluxbox can be used without a de
<Chousuke> yes.
<ScarFreewill> ok now i get it :P
<Ace2016> what does tty stand for?
<Chousuke> I wonder if fluxbox would work as KDE's window manager in place of kwin
<Ace2016> why would you want it to?
<Jucato> Ace2016: TeleTYpe
<Chousuke> well, perhaps fluxbox is more advanced than kwin :)
<Jucato> Ace2016: if you wanted, for example, a faster or lighter wm, and don't mind losing kwin features or integration w/ KDE
<Irayo|AFK> I'm trying to follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu but knetworkmanager and network-manager don't exist in my repository...?
<ScarFreewill> beryl's efects but not the window manager
<Ace2016> Jucato: oh ok
<Ace2016> emerald is the window manager
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> Beryl is the window manager. Emerald and Aquamarine are Beryl window decorations
<Ace2016> oh, emerald is teh windeco
<Ace2016> the*
<Ace2016> now i get it
<ScarFreewill> Ace2016: my bad :P emerald then
<the-erm> I tried Beryl and couldn't get it to go, it crashed X.  I think it might be my sub standard on board graphics card.
<Chousuke> intel?
<the-erm> I'm not worried about it so no help needed.
<Chousuke> aren't they supposed to work pretty well
<the-erm> Works good for me, not with Beryl
<Chousuke> though beryl is new and still a bit unstable I suppose.
<waylandbill> and then some
<Chousuke> so it's not a surprise if you have trouble.
<BluesKaj> beryl is merely eye candy and window dressing anyway ...it doesn't do anything to enhance the computing experience in the real world . :)
<the-erm> I'll wait a couple of months, and try it again.  I'd rather not waste a bunch of cpu on rendering a nice desktop this one is good enough.
<soulrider> BluesKaj: io use beryl, but i agree
<Jucato> BluesKaj: technically it does.
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: actually, it does.
<Chousuke> it doesn't use the CPU for rendering :)
<Chousuke> or shouldn't, anyway
<BluesKaj> everyone has their opinion ,,, that was mine :)
<Jucato> and "enhance computing experience" is a subjective term... your experiences may vary
<soulrider> i dont think it really adds anything except for a few times
<waylandbill> there are things that are useful. The window scaling is nice.
<Chousuke> well it offloads rendering from the cpu to the gpu.
<Chousuke> or should
<Chousuke> should make things faster.
<Jucato> Compositing window managers using AIGLX/XGL also technically have improved window drawing and handling
<soulrider> i think what kinda useful about beryl is the expose kind of thing it has and the new alt tab
<BluesKaj> yup , I suppose i'd use beryl if my graphics card wasn't so rudimentary or ATI :)
<Chousuke> however, it's still alpha so I suppose the benefits aren't very visible yet.
<soulrider> i feel so dirty, im using a theme that makes my windows look like vista, im gonna change it right now
<Chousuke> but in the future a 3d-accelerated desktop will be standard in Linux too :P
<BluesKaj> hehe'
<Jucato> or not so evident. everyone's focusing on the eye candy
<ScarFreewill> this is my opinion, beryl is merely eye candy, it does not make your pc better but it atrackes pll to linux
<Jucato> Chousuke: that would largely depend on the openness of graphic drivers in the future
<Jucato> (of course opinions don't always reflect reality...)
<Chousuke> ScarFreewill: but the point is that it's *not* merely eye candy
<soulrider> ScarFreewill: the alt tab is quite useful and so is window scaling
<Chousuke> people just see the eye candy, but it's the underlying technology that matters more.
<Chousuke> and most people don't have a clue about that :P
<BluesKaj> I tried a RC Vista last fall for a few days ..nice graphics etc .. too bad my dvdrom wouldn't work and my network ...was lucky it even saw the router i guess
<ScarFreewill> ok maybe not but when i used it, it was basicly just eye candy
<Chousuke> ScarFreewill: you think that because that's what you see :/
<waylandbill> Many computer users don't appreciate the code that goes into programs either. That's just the way it is
<ScarFreewill> I have Vista, it sucks i hate it
<Jucato> ScarFreewill: that's why it's "underlying", you don't "see" it :)
<soulrider> ScarFreewill: why do you have it then ?
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: its not woth the effort to through it away
<soulrider> ScarFreewill: just format the partition and youll get more free space!
<waylandbill> fdisk
<ScarFreewill> Jucato, Chousuke i used beryl long time ago
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: i ment the dvd, i don't have it on my pc anymore
<soulrider> ahh
<soulrider> ScarFreewill: i think i have  avista dvd around.. somewhere... full of dust and dirt
<BluesKaj> ScarFreewill, why did you dump it ?
<hofnarr> r
<soulrider> i use beryl but i barely have any effects on
<Chousuke> ScarFreewill: The real good thing about beryl is that it takes advantage of 3d acceleration, and as a side-effect you get nice eye-candy and a snappier desktop. :)
<ForgeAus> hmmm how do you run linneigbourhood?
<LjL> if it worked, yeah :p
<Chousuke> that is, unless you encounter bugs in beryl :P
<BluesKaj> ScarFreewill, does kubuntu do everything you want and need ?
<ScarFreewill> BluesKaj: the weather bar is wasted, it tells me my non pirated software is pirated lots of resons
<LjL> Chousuke: "unless", haha
<Chousuke> LjL: yeah
<waylandbill> s/unless/when/
<Chousuke> maybe in a year or so it'll be okay.
<ForgeAus> kde4 will have some 3D beryl-like funcitonality
<ScarFreewill> BluesKaj: i just use xp when i lan and that was like last year last, otherwise i use kubuntu
<Chousuke> most people are pretty excited about it.
<LjL> so i heard
<soulrider> ScarFreewill: vista tells you its pirated while its not?
<LjL> anyway hope beryl and friends will be up to speed fast. i don't care much myself (though i wouldn't mind *good* acceleration for the desktop), but the vista factor, you know
<cpalmerini> ccccccccccccccccc
<LjL> yes, i see
<waylandbill> :)
<Chousuke> KDE4 sounds like it might be really good, but I won't be expecting too much. :P
<cpalmerini> et
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: no, if i install like my printer driver it tells me its pirated software and i must put in the origanal cd LOL it sucks
<LjL> i'm scared of it. i'm afraid it'll take out all the features i like :P
<BluesKaj> i would migrate totally to kubuntu except for some video stuff and scanner programs..the kooka scanner program works but not as well the HP version in windows...things like that are important to us
<ScarFreewill> Chousuke: same here about kde4
<soulrider> somewhere i heard KDE had some big funding issues, but i dont know if its true
<ScarFreewill> i just wonder how the new kicker will be in kde4
<waylandbill> ScarFreewill: that was one of the problems reported. If you change too much of the system, it counts against your installation number limitation.
<soulrider> how different can it be? =/
<LjL> no idea... the current plasma and friends sites look more like hype than anything else :P
<ScarFreewill> i use kbfx with kicker atm i don't like the user frienly ness of kbfx, but it does its job
<Jucato> LjL: depends on who you put under "friends"
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LjL> Jucato: eh, whatever the kicker replacement is called
<ForgeAus> wow microsoft services for linux installs (interix) basically a linux subsystem for windows
<Jucato> plasma :)
<LjL> yeah, well then plasma and no friends
<Jucato> LjL: unlike the other KDE 4 project though, major Plasma work can't really start until the libs really start to settle down. which is why it's a bit late
<Jucato> er.. that shouldn't have been addressed to you LjL
<soulrider> uhm.... wth is palsma? :P
<LjL> well, i was interested anyway
<Jucato> !plasma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er.. sorry
<LjL> i'm not sure i like the sound of it at any rate... interpreted applets? hmm
<Jucato> soulrider: http://plasma.kde.org/
<soulrider> thanks Jucato
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<soulrider> it sais youll eb able to write add ons in java :) maybe i can create some
<Jucato> javascript, I think. not java
<soulrider> it sais both
<Jucato> ok
<LjL> aka from bad to worse
<Jucato> anyway, the only visible development so far from the Plasma corner is krunner. most of the other changes are under the hood... so nothing to be announced yet
<Jucato> LjL: well, it doesn't mean that they will be using only those solely :)
<soulrider> !krunner
<LjL> hope so. and hope we won't see a load of terrible interpreted applets installed by default
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krunner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> soulrider: nothing in ubotu :)
<soulrider> damn :(
<Jucato> as superkaramba is a sort of "inspiration" for Plasma, you can expect python too :)
<Jucato> of course, KDE is still C++ mostly... but they're trying to push for other languages too
<soulrider> i **NEED** to learn python and C++
<ForgeAus> hehe Python is kewl!
<soulrider> no one ever uses java.... :(
<ForgeAus> C++ isn't such a huge step from Java
<Jucato> er.. let's not get into those things in here ok?
<ForgeAus> the syntax is very similar
<soulrider> ill be learning c++ this semester
<Jucato> not surprising, Java is based on C/C++
<Jucato> soulrider:  good luck :)
<LjL> KDE isn't C++ anyway :P
<ForgeAus> I thought alot of KDE was Python-based
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you're confusing KDE with Kubuntu
<angasule> uh? KDE uses lots of C++
<Jucato> LjL: KDE -> Qt -> C++
<BluesKaj> is plasma going to be the "new look" for kde4 ...is that what the site implies ?
<LjL> Jucato: well no, it's some custom language that happens to be strikingly similar to C++, which is compiled into a C++ program before being compiled to machine code ;P
<angasule> LjL: hehehe
<LjL> BluesKaj: the site is devoid of any real contents IMHO :P
<Jucato> say what you want. Qt is still C++ :)
<BluesKaj> so plasma is just going to be a layer that runs on top of kde ?
* jott_ throws a meta object compiler at jucato
<LjL> Jucato: sure, just like this is:
<LjL> !p2c
<LjL> :P
<Jucato> BluesKaj: right now, it's a bit hard to define.
<ForgeAus> what so its going to be plasma -> KDE -> QT -> Xwindows -> KERNEL ?
<ubotu> p2c: Pascal to C translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21alpha2-2.1 (edgy), package size 311 kB, installed size 764 kB
<ForgeAus> Pascal is awesome :)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: huh?
<LjL> ForgeAus: you mean like right now it's Kicker -> KDE -> blah blah?
<Jucato> Plasma *is* part of KDE
<Chousuke> pascal :(
<Jucato> LjL: Plasma isn't a single app
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Plasma isn't a single app
<Chousuke> We were forced to use pascal to draw and animate pictures :(
<LjL> Jucato: surely, it's a plasmatic concept :)
<ForgeAus> you mean plasma is an interface that basically integrates many KDE elements? right?
<LjL> oh, in the end it's going to be the KDE shell minus file browser, if i can make a bet
<Jucato> ForgeAus: for now, we can loosely define Plasma as a project and a concept
<ForgeAus> btw LjL kde isn't just kicker... kicker is just the panelbar/kmenu
<LjL> that we know
<LjL> plasma surely isn't going to be the entirety of KDE either. they'd call it "KDE" otherwise :)
<Jucato> of course :)
<Jucato> but then, we can go philosophical and discuss on what "KDE" really refers too... (re: aseigo's blog)
<ForgeAus> omg microsoft linux for windows.. erm sorry microsoft services for unix is 200+mb!
<LjL> he, let's not even get started on that
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> let's not :)
<ForgeAus> I thought it was an abbreviation for K DEsktop... as for what the K part stands for I don't know
<Jucato> it doesn't stand for anything anymore really
<LjL> Jucato: my views are roughly expressed in this document i wrote when i had nothing else to do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KnowThyUbuntu but then it says everything and nothing :)
<ForgeAus> otherwise it could just as easily have been TDE or JDE or YDE, of course it'd be silly if it was IDE or CDE...
<Jucato> ForgeAus: there is/was a CDE already
<ForgeAus> Jucato thats why I said it'd be silly if it was CDE
<Jucato> that's why they couldn't call it Cool Desktop Environment
<ForgeAus> thats unix's desktop environment right?
<Jucato> LjL: oookay.... a document I should read when I have nothing else to do, too :)
<ForgeAus> oh so its kewl (or kool?) desktop environment?
<ForgeAus> 217 mb to be more exact...
<LjL> Jucato: :-P well anyway only the part about desktop environments is pertinent to the discussion here
<dwidmann> Hmmm, what does this look like to [insert your  name here] : http://images.xnowherex.net/booterror.jpg
<ForgeAus> is there a Motif desktop environment?
<waylandbill> It's because K came after L
<ForgeAus> is there even a Motif window manager?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: http://kdemyths.urbanlizard.com/myth/55
<waylandbill> in some alphabet. Forget which one.
<ForgeAus> the greek one?
<waylandbill> whichever one K comes after L. :-)
<ForgeAus> wayland why L I mean LDE?
<ForgeAus> Greek K is before L.. kappa lambda
<waylandbill> L was the first letter of linux.
<ForgeAus> what do you mean was? did they go and change it on us or something?
<waylandbill> :-/
<ForgeAus> lol I'm just kidding
<waylandbill> it's because it was before in the latin alphabet.
<waylandbill> The "K" originally stood for "Kool" ("C" as in "cool" was already given away to the Common Desktop Environment), but was changed soon after to stand simply for "K", which is "The first letter before 'L' (which stands for Linux) in the Latin alphabet."
<Jucato> [00:02]  <waylandbill> It's because K came after L
<waylandbill> Jucato: guess what. I was incorrect. :-)
<Jucato> :)
<waylandbill> that's what you get for listening to me. :-P
<Jucato> I was just watching you try to "prove" your earlier statement :)
<joyrider> Hi, newbie question - where do programs normally go? Starting with the root?
<waylandbill> Jucato: I knew I had something wrong and went looking for the source.
<waylandbill> joyrider: normally /usr/bin
<ForgeAus> http://kdemyths.urbanlizard.com/myth/69 I disagree with this one
<joyrider> waylandbill: thanks :)
<joyrider> what goes to /lib ?
<ForgeAus> Kate and Ark at least are "built into" konqueror
<Jucato> huh?
<ForgeAus> juk can be indepenant  not sure about amarok
<Jucato> ForgeAus: do you actually know what you're talking about?
<waylandbill> joyrider: kernel related libraries.
<ForgeAus> yes the myth that says kde forces "me" to install applications I don't want
<Jucato> Kate is not built into Konqueror. it is a separate app, but part of kdebase
<waylandbill> joyrider: program libraries tend to go in /usr/lib
<ForgeAus> hmmm ark at least
<Jucato> ForgeAus: don't confuse what KDE provides/ships and how distros provide KDE packages
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Ark is not even part of kdebase.
<ForgeAus> not sure why the page mentions JuK that doesn't have to be installed
<Jucato> it's in kdeutils
<Jucato> because it doesn't
<Jucato> (at that time, Juk and Kaboodle were the more popular media apps)
<ForgeAus> (Amarok replaced them?)
<ForgeAus> but doesn't Konqueror require Ark?
<Jucato> in popularity
<Jucato> er no
<Jucato> technically konqueror doesn't require anything except kdelibs and some stuff from kdebase
<slow-motion> hallo
<ForgeAus> hmmm so its just a konqueror-integrated app in kubuntu desktop?
<ForgeAus> adept didn't like me wanting to remove ark...
<waylandbill> it doesn't even suggest ark
<waylandbill> konqueror that is
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you're talking about kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't expect it to suggest
<ForgeAus> jucato yes the kubuntu-desktop metapackage its just an app that integrates into konqueror thats in the metapackage?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: some KDE Apps like Ark, Kate, Kaffeine, have KParts. basically, these are embeddable parts of the apps that you can use in other apps, like Konqueror
<Jucato> this is why it "looks like" Konqueror is integrated with Ark and vice versa
<ForgeAus> kinda like ole?
<waylandbill> kinda
<Jucato> ForgeAus: kubuntu-desktop has nothing to do with KDE
<Jucato> ForgeAus: kinda. but OLE done right
<ForgeAus> yeah I know kubuntu desktop has nothing to do with kde (although kde is a part of the package - or at least kubuntu's built-in kde)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage (a package that depends on/points to/installs other "real" packages) that installs the necessary packages that make up a default *Kubuntu* (not KDE) system
<Jucato> it just so happens that Kubuntu wants Ark to be installed by default, as the default archive program for Kubuntu
<joyrider> hmm, having a little trouble installing TeamSpeak manually. I can't run the script which installs the app, I've already changed the install path to /usr/bin/ ?
<Jucato> so the kubuntu-desktop metapackage depends on Ark. trying to remove Ark will remove kubuntu-desktop *only*.
<krinns> hay i dont have apt-key
<ubuntu> hi i got a problem
<ubuntu> i accidentaly clicked on create new partition table on my disk
<ubuntu> and all my partiotions with data r lost
<ubuntu> is there any way how can  i restore my partiotions and data as well please?
<waylandbill> ubuntu: did you back up your data first?
<ubuntu> waylandbill:  no :[
<ubuntu> r are those data lost?
<ForgeAus> erm there are some recovery programs around but its klunky at best...
<ubuntu> any way i can restore plz?
<waylandbill> there is not an easy answer
<ForgeAus> ubuntu you can recreate empty partitions easily enough but recovering the data isn't easy...
<ForgeAus> and normally even if you try you need a space to store the recovered data... which isn't guaranteed to be reliable at all
<ubuntu> :[
<ubuntu> ok thx so i will installl kubuntu
<ForgeAus> I'm sorry but partitions can be nasty to mess with
<ubuntu> and never again fkn suse
<waylandbill> you have plenty of space now :-)
<ForgeAus> I don't like suse either
<ubuntu> i will also install windows
<ubuntu> can QTparted make ntfs partitions as well<
<ForgeAus> XP and Kubuntu dual boot well together :)
<waylandbill> ubuntu: you'll want to install windows first and it makes ntfs just fine
<ForgeAus> um not certain but I'd suggest doing Windows first
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thx
<uranther> can someone help me with compiling gtk-webcore? i get this error on ./configure http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6588/
<ForgeAus> hmmm.. damn dind't get a chance to tell him not to make the entire diskspace full with the ntfs part
<uranther> i have those packages in version 2.0 afaik
<hatta> uranther, you probably need the development packages
<hatta> so glib-2.0-dev for instance
<uranther> oh
<uranther> ok that makes sense
<Jucato> might also want to ask in #gtk if there's a channel like that
<uranther> thanks :)
<uranther> that worked hatta
<WashAmOnster> Can anyone help? I can't get my video card to function with kubuntu.  If I go to update my video drivers it locks me off my desktop! I'm on a Desktop PC with a Radeon x700 card 1GB of ram, Intel p4 3.2 Processor.  My Radeon wont even launch kubuntu live CD without me tampering with my xorg.conf and setting it to use Vesa drivers, let alone upgrade to FGLRX it locks me out of my desktop.  What do I do?
<uranther> get a NVIDIA video card :P
<uranther> there is a radeon driver for X
<uranther> not sure how it works with the newer cards though
<WashAmOnster> Which doesn't involve changing my video card.  I can't afford to change right now and it's a PC that I'm borrowing from work so I can't change parts
<WashAmOnster> The x700 is a fairly common card, there has to be some work around?
<BluesKaj> WashAmOnster, use the vesa drivers for ( edgy 6.10) until you can install the binary fglrx driver from here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<donald> Can somebody help me with getting my conexant 56k modem working?
<uranther> WashAmOnster: installing the binary ATI drivers is a pain, but it can be done
<ForgeAus> wash that works for my Radeon 9600 AGP all in one wonder card... x700 is kinda like the next step up ffrom that...
<uranther> most of the time..
<ForgeAus> (pcie possibly)
<WashAmOnster> That's hte problem, after upgrading to the new drivers it locks me out of my desktop
<ForgeAus> still it should work fine...
<WashAmOnster> and it's PCI-E
<donald> Can somebody help me with getting my conexant 56k modem working?
<ForgeAus> Wash perhaps theres some configuraiton fault?
<ForgeAus> I highly doubt its the x700 thats the only problem
<BluesKaj> donald, we heard you the first time ...if someone can they will
<donald> sorry BluesKaj i have OCD
<juka> O M G!!!!!!!!
<juka> Linux DC++ downloaded stuff into a folder that does not exist!
<juka> wtf?!?!
<ForgeAus> doesn't exist?
<ForgeAus> are you certain?
<juka> where do I find the files I downloaded?!?!?!
<cpk1> it probably made it
<juka> yes! it says bla bla bla/Znet
<juka> and the real folder is bla bla bla/ZNet
<juka> with a capital N
<ForgeAus> juka I don't know much about DC++ but it might be in a folder that has a . before it
<ForgeAus> that might be hidden from you
<donald> what's the big hipe about? lol.
<WashAmOnster> Hm, I might try with another distro to see if it's just a kubuntu problem.  Maybe gentoo or something
<BluesKaj> OCD ?
<cpk1> juka: look in your home directory for a dccrecv folder
<donald> yes: obsessive compulsive disorder
<ForgeAus> or if you have not got root priveleges you might not see the rest of the filesystem above the /home directory
<BluesKaj> donald, then go wash yer hands :)
<juka> there are few files
<juka> nothing
<juka> i tried to search
<ForgeAus> lol BK... that wasn't funny
<juka> nothing
<DonMCN> lol
<DonMCN> I'm not that type of OCD
<juka> like it downloaded nothing!
<ForgeAus> not for serious OCDers anyway
<DonMCN> there are different types of OCD
<WashAmOnster> Gentoo is a pain to set up though
<ForgeAus> wow really I didn't know there were different types
<BluesKaj> yes i know ... we all have a touch of it in different forms i think
<ForgeAus> Many do, ADD is often highly related to OCD
<ForgeAus> (I myself have ADD)
<srdjant> Hi, I need a certain package, but can't find it in the apt repositories [multiverse/universe included] . What can I do?
<BluesKaj> I'm just lazy
<srdjant> I need m68k-linux-gcc
<ForgeAus> it also links into likelyhoods of getting dependant/addicted to things like drugs and alcohol ...
<BluesKaj> google it srdjant , usually there's arepos somewhere
<ForgeAus> srd you mean for a powerpc?
<srdjant> I found this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/source/emile   but says package not avaliable
<juka> how do i enable linux kubuntu to show hidden files&folders???????????
<srdjant> ForgeAus: no I need this for a x86 to cross-compile
<ForgeAus> srd, wish I could help you..
<cpk1> juka: if you are using a console its ls -a
<ForgeAus> qemu can emulate (well more like virtualize) most of those systems but its not a good solution...
<juka> i'm using GUI
<cpk1> juka: otherwise in konquerer there is an option to show hidden files
<juka> i can't find it
<ForgeAus> view menu?
<juka> yeah
<juka> i found it
<juka> but how do i make the change permanent?
<juka> so I don't have to click show hidden files everytime?
<ForgeAus> I think it stays if you don't change it
<ForgeAus> at least it has done for me sofar
<Dr_willis> Yep - i think so
<juka> okay...
<juka> this is unbelieveable!
<ForgeAus> the default is for it to be off tho, so if you upgrade or something it might possibly go back ... but otherwise shouldn't be a problem
<ForgeAus> (with any luck)
<juka> the files aren't anywhere on my PC
<juka> wtf did Linux DC++ do with them?!?!!?!?!
<cpk1> if you used konversation i think it creates a dccrecv folder in your home directory when you dcc something juka
<ForgeAus> juka check out where the program saves things too
<ForgeAus> there aught to be a setting to alter that
<BluesKaj> yes it does juka , cpk1
<ForgeAus> go therough the menus or to preferences/options or whatever DC++ calls it
<juka> it saves to a folder that does not exist
<ForgeAus> there's likely a way to change where to save the files to, I'd be suprised if there wasn't
<juka> okay, i found the dc++ folder in my home
<ForgeAus> then just copy that path and paste it in konqueror
<ForgeAus> or browse there :)
<cpk1> ah, so it does exist after all =)
<juka> THE FILES ARE THERE OMG!
<juka> BUT
<juka> they are "incomplete"
<juka> while actually they are complete
<juka> will just have to rename them
<juka> guys, thanks a lot (tear in my eye) :)
<cpk1> now scroll up 10 minutes ago to when i first said they were in the dccrecv folder...
<ForgeAus> awww... how sweet...
<ForgeAus> good luck with ur downloads juka
<juka> the folder was hidden
<juka> i don't get it why 95% of the linux folders are hidden
<juka> not like i can do any harm not using root
<cpk1> dccrecv shouldnt be hidden its not .dccrecv
<DonMCN> Can somebody help me with mounting this other hard drive of mine? It worked in Windows before I reformatted to Kubuntu.
<juka> the folder is /home/juka/.dc++/Incomplete
<juka> not really dccrecv
<bodzio> hrello
<DonMCN> It gives me this error: Could not mount device. The reported error was: mount: can't find /dev/kdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<cpk1> kdb is a logical name?
<Dr_willis> ive never heard of that one.
<DonMCN> sorry
<DonMCN> its hdb1
<BluesKaj> DonMCN, is it a seperate drive or a partition on the same drive ?
<cpk1> that makes alot more sense =)
<DonMCN> It is a seperate drive
<cpk1> DonMCN: is it formatted? if so what file type? and is it all one partition?
<DonMCN> The hard drive that works is under system:/media/hda1
<DonMCN> It was formatted in Windows under NTFS.
<DonMCN> and that's the last formatting i've did to it.
<DonMCN> and its all one partition, yes
<cpk1> DonMCN: do you have a folder in /media already created where you want to mount it?
<cpk1> or anywhere on your system relly
<cpk1> really*
<DonMCN> yes its been there and its named 15G Media
<DonMCN> and it has a hard drive icon
<DonMCN> My other hard drive it says 38G Media and has a hard drive icon
<cpk1> DonMCN: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/somefoldername doesnt work?
<schuppi> The Desktop-Live-Install tells me, that I didn't choose a root-filesystem
<schuppi> Is this a known bug?
<DonMCN> I am in the Storage Media folder where it lists what i have
<juka> in K3b, if I leave the "Multisession" on "Auto" rather than "No Multisession" does it mean I can write more sessions on one dvd?
<DonMCN> my 38G Media hard drive is already under hdb1
<cpk1> DonMCN: so its mounted then?
<DonMCN> yes my 38G Media one is, but not my other one, 15G Media
<DonMCN> I'm trying to get my 15G Media one to mount
<cpk1> DonMCN: so whats the logical name of the 15g media?
<DonMCN> hdb1
<DonMCN> ooo my 38G Media is under hda1
<cpk1> DonMCN: soooo "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/somefoldername"
<lontra> hi i'm thinking of migrating my opensuse box to kubuntu but i'm not really sure if i'd be gaining anything and i fear that i'd lose a lot of the nice customizations that opensuse has done...i.e. beagle integration with konqueror, kickoff, etc.
<lontra> also i've heard that kubuntu is slow...any opinions
<DonMCN> Kubuntu is awesome :)
<cpk1> "slow"? if your already using kde then i doubt there would be a difference
<cpk1> dunno about beagle though
<DonMCN> cpk1: that returns this mount: mount point /media/somefoldername/ does not exist
<DonMCN> ok i changed somefoldername to 15G Media and it came up with a bunch of things
<cpk1> DonMCN: errors?
<DonMCN> not errors
<DonMCN> donald@donald-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1/ /media/15G Media/
<DonMCN> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<DonMCN>        mount -h                 : print this help
<cpk1> hrmm maybe its -o ne second
<DonMCN>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<BluesKaj> lontra, i dumped suse due to the yast repos problem...kubuntu is much more stable and sensible in it's package manager setup and useage.
<DonMCN>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<DonMCN> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<DonMCN> The command is `mount [-t fstype]  something somewhere'.
<DonMCN> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<HymnToLife> !paste | DonMCN
<ubotu> DonMCN: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DonMCN>        mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<DonMCN>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<DonMCN>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<DonMCN>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<DonMCN> Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
<cpk1> no its -t ntfs
<DonMCN> a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
<DonMCN> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<DonMCN>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<DonMCN> or move a subtree:
<DonMCN>        mount --move olddir newdir
<DonMCN> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<cpk1> stop pasting
<DonMCN> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<DonMCN> Other options: [-nfFrsvw]  [-o options]  [-p passwdfd] .
<DonMCN> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<DonMCN> sorry..
<DonMCN> sorry i have never heard of it.
<DonMCN> i did that
<DonMCN> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6595/
<HymnToLife> DonMCN, you have a space in your mountpoint, you need to escape it
<HymnToLife> /media/15G\ media <= like this
<DonMCN> use a \ instead of a space?
<HymnToLife> no
<cpk1> no use \ before the space
<waylandbill> both
<DonMCN> oh ok
<HymnToLife> put a \ _before_ the space
<HymnToLife> not instead of it
<cpk1> which is why I always use underscores instead of spaces since you cant always tab complete
<Dr_willis> 'spaces hurtzzzzzzz us.... massssster.....'
<Dr_willis> :)
<DonMCN> now it says /media/15G Media/ does not exist
<HymnToLife> make sure it exists then :p
<DonMCN> i did and it exists with a space in the name under Storage Media
<DonMCN> and its unmounted
<cpk1> DonMCN: do this: sudo mkdir /media/test
<DonMCN> k
<cpk1> DonMCN: and then: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1/ /media/test
<DonMCN> ok
<DonMCN> What it gave me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6596/
<cpk1> oops i copy pasted your code on accident sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/test
<DonMCN> ok it mounted, but now it tells me Could Not enter folder /media/test.
<cpk1> DonMCN: kdesu konquerer
<cpk1> and then navigate to it
<tuco> Hello all. I need some help with my audigy card please. Thank you
<Dr_willis> tuco,  still fighting that PCMCIA audigy card?
<DonMCN> ok it let me, but there is a Recycler and System Volume Information folders in it. must i leave them there?
<tuco> Ah Willis geez yes
<cpk1> DonMCN: is there any data on this drive that you need to keep?
<DonMCN> cpk1: nope
<tuco> I have no idea why it is not fucntioning, the onboard sound works though and comes out from the laptop speakers.
<cpk1> DonMCN: then you should make it easier on yourself and format it to ext3
<DonMCN> can you give me instructions on how to do so?
<Dr_willis> tuco,  the logic of that statement eludes me.. :)
<DonMCN> i'm completely new to kubuntu, as you can tell, but i can work it if i receive instructions
<Dr_willis> tuco,   ive never used 2 sound cardss however.. so there maybe some easy way to 'switch' alsa to default to the other.
<Dr_willis> assuming that card is getting seen/configured right.
<waylandbill> DonMCN: QtPartEd will do that for you.
<tuco> Well I have the onboard sound functioning and coming out of the inbuilt laptop speakers, I want the sound to come out from the 2.1 system that I have and by using the pcmia audigy 2 zs card :-)
<cpk1> i think easiest way would be to do sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 right Dr_willis?
<DonMCN> waylandbill: where do you find QtPartEd
<Dr_willis> tuco,  your card is a ------>  PCMCIA Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Notebook
<Dr_willis> correct?
<tuco> yes my Lord
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, doesn't he have to blacklist one card so the other will be the default
<Dr_willis> tuco,  aparently it does work in some of the newer disrtos.. suse 10.2 forums mention it.
<tuco> It worked last time I used Kubuntu a few months ago :-)
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  thats possible... ive always disabled the onboard in bios.. but since its a laptop..
<Dr_willis> tuco,  thats a good sign then.
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> yes in the peripherals
<waylandbill> DonMCN: it's on the installation cd.
<tuco> no possibility to disable onboard sound in my laptop :-)
<Dr_willis> there may be some alsa docs at that url to tell it what sound card to use.
<juka> something is not right with this Linux DC++ ................. the directories i set to share he shares the whole drive, or my home dir or something else....... ?
<lerneaen_hydra> is there a known problem with the recent update to GRUB?
<DonMCN> let me go get the installation cd
<lerneaen_hydra> in the APT reps
<Dr_willis> tuco,  easiest way would be to figure out what the onboard sound card is using (for modules) and blacklist them in  /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<tuco> Somebody gave me a trick here a while ago, but I lost my notes :-(
<tuco> so I do sudo....?
<cpk1> DonMCN: just do sudo aptitude install qtparted
<waylandbill> DonMCN: if you're already running, then get it out of the apt repo.
<tuco> Intel HDA is what is been used
<DonMCN> oh ok
<DonMCN> let me load that up here
<DonMCN> i can get it from Adept Package Manager?
<waylandbill> correct
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_change_default_soundcard
<Dr_willis> looks like it has some info. :) not suer how Good it is
<Dr_willis> tuco,  what does            sudo asoundconf list
<Dr_willis> show.
<DonMCN> i go to load adept and it looks like its loading on the bottom and it just keeps doing that until it disappears lol
<Apoc> hello?
<DonMCN> ok its getting things
<Dr_willis> hello....
<Apoc> ok, i've got a question.
<Apoc> i can't for the LIFE of me figure out how to change the desktop resolution
<tuco> it doesn't show up even though it shows in Kmix
<Dr_willis> tuco,  yea..neither does mine.. that guide may be old now. :(
<tuco> back in 4
<Apoc> anybody have a clue :(
<Dr_willis> Apoc,  you installed the proper drivers for your video card? (what is your video card?)
<Apoc> Geforce 6600GT
<Apoc> i'm running off a live CD
<hellcattrav> hey Firefox isn't working
<Dr_willis> in that case you may not be able to change the res.
<Apoc> until i can get a spare HDD to install for real on
<Apoc> hm
<Apoc> ok then.
<Dr_willis> there MAY be some livecd-cheat codes you can use to force it higher.. but not sure.
<Dr_willis> i rarely use the kubuntu livecd.
<cpk1> Apoc: how much ram you have?
<Apoc> 2 gigs
<hellcattrav> i tried to go to imdb.com  but it stopped
<cpk1> then you should be able to install the nvidia drivers ^^
<Apoc> hm, ok
<cpk1> and then restart X
<Apoc> nvidia.com?
<BluesKaj> usually it can be changed at the prompt , before the livecd loads
<cpk1> Apoc: use apt
<Apoc> ? apt?
<slyfox> How do I backup my Cron jobs ? Where are they located ?
<Apoc> i'm new to this whole linux thing, trying to get away from winXP
<cpk1> Apoc: thats why ubuntu is so cool
<Dr_willis> restrting X on the live cd - wont kick the system into reboot/shutdown? :)
<Dr_willis> seen some lame livecd's that do that.
<cpk1> Dr_willis: no idea, he should still have tty1 though
<cpk1> Apoc: apt is how you will be downloading everything
<waylandbill> If no linux experience it may be simpler to wait until installation is possible.
<Apoc> ah, gotcha
<Dr_willis> sad that we cant have live cd's with the proper drivers... :(
<Apoc> haha
<Dr_willis> but thats the silly comanies for ya
<BluesKaj> yeah i think F3 is the help button before the live cd loads X
<Apoc> ok, well thanks for the help guys, i've gotta get going
<cpk1> Apoc: follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Apoc> most likely i'll be back this way soon
<tuco> it shows now Willis!
<tuco> in the sudo asoundconf list
<johny_> do you know is there any script for uninstalling all the videos drivers in the ystem?
<janek> Hi i have problems with czech characters in opera menu, is there any czech user ? :)
<hellcattrav> how can I get firefox to work?
<BluesKaj> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<slyfox> Has anyone tried Kubuntu Feisty Herd 4 ?
<cpk1> hellcattrav: sudo aptitude install firefox
<BluesKaj> slyfox, what's yer hurry ?
<johny_> !cz|janek
<ubotu> janek: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<tuco> OH yes it worked! Audigy2 now functioning...one down :-)
<cpk1> Dr_willis: now that I think about it, you could probably go to tty1 then stop kdm and start it up again, that probably would run the least risk of killing X going into shutdown
<CapaH> Does anyone here use kvpnc ?
<slyfox> BluesKaj: because I just got a new laptop - latest hardware, perhaps feisty will have a good support for it. It is just that upon isntalling Edgy 6.10 I will do a lot of updates to kde 3.5.6 and many other ones. I also heard that faisty has a better laptop support
<sredna> hi
<srdjant> Is there a package for m68k-linux-gcc anywhere? I can't find it in multiverse/universe in dapper.
<cpk1> slyfox: for what its worth on my 3 year old laptop fiesty is working jsut fine, but remember fiesty is use at your own risk
<sredna> do you know if there is a nonbroken konversation package available somewhere that can be installed on kubuntu?
* cpk1 is on konversation 1.0.1 right now
<tuco> Well I want to play stuff in Amarok but connot load the cd...ah well I will found out.Thanks for your help Willis and the others...I will be back :-)
<trav> ok so i don't know what to firefox didn't work after i tried getting it with sudo aptitude install firefox, and it's still not working
<sredna> cpk1: i have heard that the feisty packages should be better, but i'm in edgy
<cpk1> sredna: this is on edgy
<sredna> cpk1: and there are various problems with the package
<sredna> i have 1.01 too, but it doesn't work well
<cpk1> ?
<slyfox> cpk1: so by instlaling fiesty, and just keeping up with all the updates, I will have the final release when it comes out ?
<cntb> !????
<sredna> well, i have a text filter that does not work, but i'm told by the konversation maintainer that it works in other distros packages
<cpk1> slyfox: pretty sure thats how it works
<cntb> !mime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> text filter? you mean autoreplace?
<sredna> for highlighting
<cntb> why not write a factoid about mime guys ?
<sredna> what ever they call it
<cpk1> test
<sredna> cpk1: dont think it is easy
<cpk1> say test for me sredna =P
<slyfox> cpk1: But I will not be able to install Edgy packages in faisty ?  I mean if the site has a prepackaged Edgy .deb file, will I be able to install it ?
<sredna> test is not the issue
<sredna> maybe foo/bar/test/baz
<cpk1> sredna: nevermind some else said test in another channel and it highlighted it for me
<cntb> my /etc/mailcap has this line
<sredna> cpk1: you are not listening
<cntb> audio/x-wav; vlc '%s'; nametemplate=%s.wav; description="WAV Audio"; test=test -n "$DISPLAY"
<cpk1> slyfox: you will "be able to" install it =P
<cpk1> sredna: so what isnt working?
<cntb> was there a split 30 sec. ago ?
<sredna> cpk1: i have a filter 'kate', and it works in most cases, but not in the kde-commits channel where 'kate' is usually in a path, like '/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kate/part/...'
<sredna> very inconvenient
<cpk1> sredna: so you were saying your example of foo/bar/test/baz shouldnt have highlighted for me?
<sredna> cpk1: that is what happens for me
<pixelation> how do I go into wine... find an .exe file I like... link it to desktop?  wouldn't I have to have the "wine" wine command written in a very small script or something?
<cpk1> sredna: odd, because it highlighted for me =\
<sredna> cpk1: i can't explain that
<sredna> i just wish it would work for  me too
<klaus__> hallo
<waylandbill> pixelation: right click the desktop, select new link to application and in the dialog use a command "wine path/to/program" and make sure to set the working directory
<soulrider> hi!
<pixelation> waylandbill, you rock, thanks!
<atidem> hello
<Kite_DH> a little question, i updated from KDE 3.5.5 to 3.5.6...how can u get 3.5.5 again?
<ForgeAus> lol intersting question not sure why you'd want to...
<Kite_DH> because 3.5.5 was running better..somehow
<ForgeAus> um not sure how that some of them downgrades work....
<Kite_DH> but if not, i'll leave it
<waylandbill> 3.5.6 is in an addon repo yet isn't it?
<janek> how i can configure aliases for bemused server ?
<drbeams> hi, i am looking for some promotional posters in scribus that i can post
<srdjant> hmm, pmount mounts remvable storage as noexec :(
<Kite_DH> i wish mplayer plugin for mozilla would have a volume control -_-
<eXistenZ> Kite_DH, keep wishing! ;-)
<Kite_DH> eXistenZ: i want to know where to request that stuff, lol
<Assid> heya
<Assid> i currently got 6.06 already installed. i just got the 6.10 dvd..
<Assid> should i reload and install from scratch
<Assid> OR .. should i just update
<Kite_DH> ...im a noob, but i wuold update i think...ask the pros here
<Kite_DH> dunno where they are lol
<Assid> to be frank, i dont really have much data in there anyways
<Assid> so i dont mind a fresh install either which way
<Kite_DH> if u dont mind of ur file
<Kite_DH> files*
<ForgeAus> !tarballs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tarballs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> seriously? wow
<ForgeAus> !tarball
<ubotu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<ForgeAus> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<main2> i would like to convert my ext3 system partition to XFS, is this hard to do..?
<main2> (i do have various live distro discs :)
<cntb> \o
<cntb> check that http://www.juancarlosproductions.com/2.htm . how do I hear it in FF2
<Xbehave> how can i find a problem in a peryl script
<weatherman> hi, I have a usb modem, sometimes it connects to the internet sometimes it doesn't, does anybody know why?
<janek> can any1 help me how to share internet with mobile phone via bluetooth ?
<dodo> yo
<dodo> :P
<dodo> any body speak romanian?
<archangel_> I have a hacking question
<archangel_> (for my parents)
<archangel_> anyone?
<archangel_> I have a hacking question
<archangel_> remote desktop programs
<archangel_> wow am I the only one here alive?
<parkerw207> heya archangel
<parkerw207> sorry i werent paying attention :P
<parkerw207> whats up?
<archangel_> no prob
<archangel_> remote desktop programs
<archangel_> I need to connect to my familys pc's (using XP) from out of town, I use Kubunto
<skarface> rdesktop?
<archangel_> its easier while using the same software, but what do I now that I have switched to linux
<archangel_> yeah, can I still fix their pc from my house and not have to travel to do it?
<archangel_> or did I screw myself?
<skarface> should be able to with rdesktop
<archangel_> hmm
<archangel_> ok
<archangel_> wjat is the difference in Krdc and Krfb?
<archangel_> both share connections, but i have oth
<archangel_> both
<skarface> well you don't want to share yours, you want to connect to a share
<skarface> krfb is the server
<skarface> I don't know if krdc will work with windows, it's for vnc
<archangel_> oh ok
<skarface> they'd have to install a separate server for that I believe
<archangel_> ahhh
<skarface> rdesktop works directly with windows remote desktop
<archangel_> ok
<archangel_> so they can do the whole request and yada yada, just like before
<archangel_> ?
<archangel_> thats sounds good
<skarface> just type rdesktop at the terminal and you'll see all of the parameters and such. I don't know if there's a convenient gui for it.
<archangel_> ok, thank you
<intelikey> hmmm having more trubble with installing printer from kcontrol.   now the wizard won't even start.  anyone have cluse as to what to check ?
<intelikey> kcontrol problems???
<drbeams> hi, i cannot get my monitor and display settings to set
<elliott__> I have firefly (mt-daapd) running on a server and want Amarok to see the files? how
<sredna> intelikey: set the hostname of the cups server to your IP (127.0.0.1)
<fredsmilder> Hello
<intelikey> sredna it's set to localhost  is that not enough ?
<adydas> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<drbeams> hi, i cannot get my monitor settings to stay
<sredna> intelikey: try the corresponding IP
<sredna> intelikey: i had to do that, and many others
<BluesKaj> !TV Wonder Pro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv wonder pro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !ATI TV Wonder Pro
<sredna> BluesKaj: try 'gg: <yoursearchword>' in konqueror, or in the kde prompt
<sredna> ;)
<adydas> holey moley that stuffs confusing
<intelikey> sredna set in /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf   or /etc/cups/cupsd.conf  ?
<adydas> Anyone here by chance got an eg of xorg.conf using a tv out i just want to compare it to my understanding from !tvouts link
<sredna> intelikey: i used the kcm module to set it
<sredna> let me check
<dettoaltrimenti_> I have a problem and I just want to know what the name of this problem is, and if it could be a problem with my graphics card drivers: when I scroll a document, or firefox, or move anything around on the screen, it takes a second to refresh, and you can visibly see it refreshing from the top of the screen to the bottom... anyone know what this is?
<intelikey> sredna looks like /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf should work.
<KennethP> Anyone here who knows how to move the OSD of Konversation around?
<intelikey> i'll go test it    back later.
<soulrider> hi
* matrix saluto tutti i presenti in room
<Schuenemann> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> !it | Matrix
<ubotu> Matrix: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Matrix> volevo chiedere se c'e' qualcuno che utilizza vdr-xine su scheda dvb
<Matrix> oppure con kaffeine
<Matrix> o altro prg dvb-s che utilizza con plugin
<Matrix> su Kubuntu ......
<Schuenemann> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Matrix> mi soddisferebbe anke una risp. entro il 2007 :P
<BluesKaj> already tried that Schuenemann...he doesn't read it
<Schuenemann> =(
<BluesKaj> !it > Matrix
<Schuenemann> he already quitted
<Schuenemann> or quit
<BluesKaj> yup
<Schuenemann> which repository should I add to install w32codecs?
<hektik> when i boot up kubuntu amd64 desktop cd it always freezes up when it reaches the x server. any idea or documents to read toh elp me ?
<draik> Hello everyone
<BulletXt> you must disable acpi hektik
<hektik> how do i do that
<draik> What is the channel for help with Spector?
<BulletXt> in the boot add acpi=off
<hektik> are you sure that will fix my problem ?
<hektik> i dont mean to question you but i want to make sure if you can
<BulletXt> 90% yes
<hektik> thx ill try
<hektik> vbrvb
<BulletXt> go
<hektik> i put apci=off in the boot options it still freezes once the x server loads up
<Bxnp> hektik: just install windows, and your problems dissapear like snow infront of the sun
<hektik> why must you resort to saying something stupid
<soulrider> Bxnp: windows sucks
<Bxnp> man o man, where is your humor
<BluesKaj> hektik, live cd ?
<Bxnp> yes we know windows sucks blah blah, thats why we are here in this channel
<soulrider> intelikey: is here
<soulrider> ask him, he is pro :P
<intelikey> still no add printer app...    someone good with trubble shooting kcontrol problems ?
<BluesKaj> did you try he wizard in sys/settings/printers
<intelikey> BluesKaj yes  that's what i'm saying   it doesn't start
<intelikey> i get a pid from it but no window ever opens     1771 ?        S      0:03 kaddprinterwizard [kdeinit] 
<BluesKaj> bummer, maybe it already sees a printer driver
<soulrider> guys, is there any app to see if my HD is working correctly ? yesterday it was making noises, and now my Pc wouldnt boot unless i disconnected it
<soulrider> im using the safe mode thing now
<cris> prova di scrittura in chan
<soulrider> !diagnose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diagnose - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !diagnostic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diagnostic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> soulrider badblocks will check the disk  but  if the problem is in the controler that will give false reading sometimes...
<WoostaToo> I'm trying to do a dist-upgrade, but it's tripping over on firefox-dev as it has a file also in firefox .. I've tried 'apt-get remove firefox firefox-dev' but that doesn't work
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove 'firefox*'
<julio> ola
<sageek> I'v installed ubuntu recenetly and grub too, tho i can't add my old win xp into grub menu.lst, when i try to boot its says unsupported executable format
<julio> alguem de portugal
<intelikey> !pr
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WoostaToo> intelikey: that would seem to be what I already did ..
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<intelikey> yeah pt
<julio> obrigado
<stanek> serdeczne pozdro dla wszyskich
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<intelikey> going to localhost:631 gets me the cups page just fine but nothing in the cups page does anything...
<intelikey> i click it says waiting for reply from blah...     ?
<soulrider> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Ash-Fox> Anyone know how to get the PID of a application one is launching in a bash script?
<intelikey> pidof blah
<DonMCN> hey everybody :)
<intelikey> Ash-Fox example    pidof bash
<DonMCN> Can somebody give me a link to an article for updating from 6.06 Dapper to 6.10 Edgy?
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<BluesKaj> !update
<DonMCN> thank you very much
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, well.. that returns the pids of proccesses under those names doesn't it.. But I'm trying to store the pid of process I'm launching in a variable so I can kill it later.. I can't kill the other proccesses that are launched earlier, inbetween either.. :/
<intelikey> DonMCN try   $!
<dettoaltrimenti_> hey- I formatted an old computer while installing linux, and got an error message halfway through saying it couldn't write to the drive, and that it's probably a hard disk error- can I run fsck on a live cd, or somehow run diagnostics on the harddrive that is now completely formatted?
<BluesKaj> yes dettoaltrimenti_ , if you can burn a live cd "GParted" ..it may be able to detect your prob , it's also a CG partition editor
<BluesKaj> CG = VG=very good
<Assid> err..
<sageek> a progesss, I'm trying to boot winxp with two single lines (root (hd0,4) and chainloader +1) getting to the "starting up..." level and stuck, ideas?
<Assid> something is wrong here.. i have a drive which had kubuntu 6.06 no issues.. now i am trying to install 6.10 from scratch.. and its acting strange
<detto> hey- I formatted an old computer while installing linux, and got an error message halfway through saying it couldn't write to the drive, and that it's probably a hard disk error- can I run fsck on a live cd, or somehow run diagnostics on the harddrive that is now completely formatted?
<Assid> after formatting.. it gets stuck at 90% .. (superblocks stage)
<BluesKaj> yes detto, if you can burn a live cd "GParted" ..it may be able to detect your prob , it's also a CG partition editor
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> ignore the CG
<xaoc> nabend
<Assid> weird.. i was able to pass that stage in oem mode
<Assid> something is wrong here
<edgy> Hi, suddenly my keboard in my thinkpad stopped working. It types nothing. In windows it works great, how can I resolve this please?
<carlos_> hi
<DrNickRiviera> this question isn't directly related to kubuntu, but how can i add up all numbers found in a text file? (expect i have to use egrep but am unsure how exactly to do it)
<lontra> DrNickRiviera: with a calculator?
* lontra hides
<DrNickRiviera> that way is starting to take a while with around 50 numbers and rising :(
<lontra> DrNickRiviera: i'm sure there's a way...i just don't know how
<edgy> DrNickRiviera: may be you just replace all spaces with +
<edgy> replace all from an editor
<edgy> then do cat file | bc
<edgy> may be it works
<hatta> DrNickRiviera, you want to use awk or something like that
<hatta> is the file in any specific format?
<edemilson> Ola
<DrNickRiviera> hatta: it's a .tex file
<edemilson> alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda
<zerak> some fun classes like [:digit] 
<DrNickRiviera> was hoping to get around learning an entirely new language ;)
<esben> DrNickRiviera: Try bc
<esben> DrNickRiviera: together with sed, I suppose
<hatta> oh hm
<esben> or copy+paste them into an octave vector :o)
<esben> if they are space seperated, I often do it that way :)
<BluesKaj> !br | edemilson
<ubotu> edemilson: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<froud> what can one use to scan to pdf?
<DrNickRiviera> esben: thanks for suggesting sed, i've now managed to get just the numbers, but they're all in lines on their own, so i just need to figure out how to add them up
<cntb> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<hatta> DrNickRiviera, try something like s/\n/+/
<hatta> and feed that into bc
<DrNickRiviera> hatta: that was my idea too, doesn't seem to work just like that
<DrNickRiviera> will play around with it for a while, sure i'll find a way to do it
<hatta> oh yeah it probably woulnd't as sed processes line by line
<hatta> perl would be easier, could pu the whole file into a string and then substitute
<DrNickRiviera> should be able to do it in bash too really
<DrNickRiviera> might be a bit slower though, but it's not exactly a huge file
<jott> DrNickRiviera: awk can do the job.... do something like  cat bla | awk '{ sum += $1; } END { print sum; }'
<will> I need some help, I'm trying to get my wacom tablet to work under Kubuntu edgy.  I installed wacom tools, modified my xorg.conf to be able to detect it, it works for hovering and clicking, but I can't "Hold" down the tablet to say draw a stroke etc
<DrNickRiviera> will: that worked perfectly, thanks a lot :)
<DrNickRiviera> meant thanks jott, got confused with the lines
<jott> DrNickRiviera: actually you don't even need to cat .. just awk '{ sum += $1; } END { print sum; }' filename .. ;)
* jott hands himself a useless-use-of-cat-award 
<carlos> hi
<DrNickRiviera> i'm getting the numbers using egrep and sed anyway, so it doesn't really matter ;)
<carlos> can anyone help me installing ubuntu server in a dell poweredge 840 with raid 1?
<DrNickRiviera> might have to look into awk when i've got a bit more time, could come in handy now and then
<crystufer2000> Yo.
<crystufer2000> Hey, my system is not utilizing any of the swap space I gave it.
<crystufer2000> Any way I can force it to?
<crystufer2000> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jared555> hello, what is "install in oem mode"?
<cntb> is the http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/ in repos ? how do I sudo apt-get install it and configure to play pronunciations in wav like in www.m-w.com
<cntb> Jared555: this is interesting mode you can produce and sell ready installed systems
<Jared555> cool
<Jared555> any restrictions on it?
<DonMCN> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<cntb> cool ? nice to think more enthusiasts will spread the system
<Jared555> I am trying to get it to start up on this one system but it isn't working..
<premier_> when Im logging out of my account to down boot my computer, there is a long period of time when the computer is only showing a black screen, as if it was waiting for some program to close.  Sometimes it never completes and
<Jared555> it works on a lot of my other PCs, there any way to make kubuntu show what it is doing when booting off the dvd?
<premier_> I have to crash it.
<cntb> ctrl alt F1 premier_ login and  init 0
<premier_> I cant get to the terminal windows.  ctrl-alt F1, ctrl-alt backspace, etc are all unresponsize
<liviux> Does anyone know how I can recognize whit my Kubuntu the audio device in asus f3jc laptop??
<dwidmann> premier_:  video driver issue maybe?
<dwidmann> liviux: and that audio device is?
<premier_> yeah, I have an ati mobility radeon X1400.  Thats one of the cards that were effected by ati's shoddy driver packages
<cntb> is opera  in repos ?
<cntb> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<premier_> also, my computer sometimes give "Soft Lockup on CPU #0" while booting.  Turning off ACPI sometimes fixes this, but because I want ACPI I just try booting it until it works
<cntb> how old is your PC premier_ ?
<cntb> try to clean it
<premier_> just a few months
<premier_> its a laptop
<premier_> clean it?
<cntb> yourself or take it totechnician to clean from dust
<iroc> boy, 32 bit kubuntu runs like crap on my 64 bit machine
<iroc> guess imma have to get the 64 bit version
<cntb> well yes some laptops may need cleaning as well
<liviux> Is Alsa v1.0.12rcl dwidmann
<BluesKaj> 32bit runs nicely on my amd64
<premier_> why would you run the 32 bit version?  I wanna know because I wanna get a 64 bit
<premier_> cntb: do you know how laptops are cleaned?
<BluesKaj> some hardware still isn't recognized by the 64 bit vers
<Jared555> kubuntu handle RAID arrays well?
<iroc> i guess some programs like wine or win32 codecs wont run on 64 but os's
<zerak> due to compatible issues, most stuff suppport 32-bit while 64-bits is not as often supported
<dwidmann> iroc: yes they can
<zerak> wine is open-source, support 64-bit
<Jared555> at one time you had to have a 32 bit chroot for openoffice but that probably has changed
<dwidmann> Jared555: that must have been a long while back
<iroc> o well, i got a brand new 64 bit box and all 32 bit OSs dont run well (very slow)
<Jared555> it wouldn't compile on 64 bit around a year ago
<iroc> so ill have to take the loss of app compatibility
<zerak> anyone got any solution that works for getting ut2004 to run with sound, lots of guides but none that work
<dwidmann> jared555: required some extra 32-bit libs ... I never bothered compiling it myself, Breezy came with it ....
<BluesKaj> iroc , there must be something else wrong
<cntb> hmm strange ! opera is grayed disabled in adept .why ?
<iroc> i have no clue blue
<zerak> can one check which card /dev/dsp is linked to?
<Jared555> lets see... running FC2, Gentoo, Kubuntu live cd, XPx3 (hopefully going to be only one system soon....), and vista right now.... room is going to be 90F soon probably
<Jared555> switched the laptop back to XP and keep running out of memory running about the same stuff (had to flip it to windows :( )
<Jared555> brb
<BluesKaj> the whole line in adept ot just the install remove box , cntb ?
<daleach> guys i have nvidia-glx drivers installed but my glxinfo | grep direct gets ...direct rendering no...does anyone else have this problem? i'm also in XGL and have beryl installed i don't know what's going on some similar problems on line haven't found a solution
<econthrust> until fiesty i use synaptic in kde too, maybe u can install opera there, but still sudo apt-get opera helps a lot ^^
<bbeck_> I accidentally hit some keys while in kpdf, and now the thumbnails of each page are gone from the left hand side of the screen.  Does anyone know a way to bring them back?  Thanks.
<daleach> also my glxinfo | grep direct ....had yes.....and then i upgraded to edgy
<daleach> i think I lost that right after the upgrade...
<BluesKaj> daleach, if yer running beryl , DRI is defeated
<daleach> ok i just found a page that said... i needed DRI in the xorg.conf
<daleach> in order for glx to work
<daleach> so when i did the install of beryl .....i'm using that custom glx right?
<BluesKaj> daleach, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<daleach> off of his repository... and no DRI ?
<daleach> well i'm on nvidia but ok thanks
<BluesKaj> ok , sorry thought you were ATI
<daleach> i'll take ur word for the DRI being defeated thing hehe
<daleach> should i remove it then from xorg.conf or ok to leave it in there?
<daleach> i have load dri and glx ...
<BluesKaj> not necessarily with nvidia drivers
<daleach> funny thing is my beryl works and all
<BluesKaj> do glxinfo
<daleach> hehe... problem is my beryl-manager loads beryl-glx as opposed to "beryl" ......."beryl-glx" doesn't work for me... "beryl" nicely cooperates and seizes kde
<cntb> audio/x-wav plugin wont launch help
<daleach> what about glxinfo
<daleach> 2 days ago it had direct rendering: Yes
<daleach> i'm 100% sure of it
<daleach> so yeah ur saying the move to beryl
<BluesKaj> that's what happens with Ati . din't know the same would happen with nvidia
<daleach> that's fine i mean i don't care what it says provided beryl runs smoothly...which it is ...except i can't get it to start by itself... the one that the manager wants to point to... is broken (funny that if i run beryl on a console alone it works...adn the manager changes its properties the way it should hehe)
<alan__> test 1234
<zorglu_> q. i got hyperthreading on my CPU (checked via /cpu/procinfo and dmidecode) but the kernel only got 1 cpu in /proc/cpuinfo, what do i need to do to enable hyperthreading ?
<daleach> @#$@#4 whyyyyy do they have to use the open source by default sighhhh
<daleach> see i thought that the package was using the proprietary
<daleach> and they just packaged it up
<daleach> guess i was wrong
<BluesKaj> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HymnToLife> zorglu_, which Ubuntu are you using ?
<zorglu_> HymnToLife: edgy kubuntu
<HymnToLife> zorglu_, are you running the generic kernel or the 386 one ?
<zorglu_> HymnToLife: dunno :)
<HymnToLife> uname -r will tell you
<zorglu_> $ uname -a
<zorglu_> Linux jmehost1 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<zorglu_> twhich one it is ?
<zorglu_> generic or i386 ?
<HymnToLife> all right, apt-get install linux-image-generic
<HymnToLife> it's the 386
<HymnToLife> and you're not up-to-date
<zorglu_> HymnToLife: and the new kernel is supposed to pickup hyperthreading automatically ?
<HymnToLife> the generic one does
<HymnToLife> the fact that you're not up-do-date has nothing to do with HT support
<zorglu_> HymnToLife: ok what is the difference between a kernel 'i386' and a generic one ?
<HymnToLife> zorglu_, in a nutshell, the 386 one is designed to run enven on 15 years old CPUs
<HymnToLife> so it lacks the optimizations for newer stuff
<HymnToLife> like SMP
<zorglu_> HymnToLife: ok and the generic one is what compared to that ?
<HymnToLife> it has it all
<HymnToLife> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<zorglu_> thanks
<Jared555> is there any way to install kubuntu to software raid5 arrays?
<zorglu_> HymnToLife: ok i read it, and im upgrading, thanks for your help :)
<HymnToLife> !raids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raids - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Jared555> also, is there any more reliable way to install kubuntu than the graphical interface you can hit on the desktop?
<HymnToLife> !alterante | Jared555
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alterante - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !alternate | Jared555
<ubotu> Jared555: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Woosta> Bah! Did the dist-upgrade to 6.10 .. and it all got uglier! FF and T'bird have menu problems, the anti-aliasing on fonts looks shite. Whatever fonts I had before have either been re-created to look uglier.
<Woosta> Sure, the splash is rather pretty, but after that .. all downhill
<zorglu_> HymnToLife: back on generic kernel, booted, and /proc/cpuinfo still show only one cpu.. any hint on where should i look ?
<zorglu_> $ dmesg | grep disabled
<zorglu_> [17179570.128000]  CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled
<zorglu_> blaaa:)
<zorglu_> http://osrevolution.wordpress.com/2007/02/07/hyper-threading-come-abilitarlo-su-ubuntudebian/ <- ok all is here :)
<zorglu_> ht=on has to be added to the boot line
<zorglu_> not that i speak spanish :)
<zorglu_> rebooting to try :)
<cntb> why audio/x-wav is so probematic on firefox ?
<BluesKaj> cntb, what is audio/x-wav for FF ?
<zorglu_> $ cat /proc/cmdline
<zorglu_> root=UUID=47ce3414-a305-4b63-a512-62eaa7d732cd ro ht=on quiet splash
<zorglu_> $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flag
<zorglu_> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe up cid xtpr
<Morbo> !pastebin | zorglu_
<ubotu> zorglu_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zorglu_> but still no ht :) evil evil computer :)
<cntb> BluesKaj: ?
<zorglu_> anybody with hyperthreading enable who will do a "cat /proc/cmdline" for me ? :)
<BluesKaj> cntb, do you have the mplayer plugin for FF ; http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<faLUCE> hi, I have installed the 2.6.17.3 kernel with RTAI patch. after rebooting i can't start X server... any tips? thnks
<cntb> pls just try this in FF http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?arcane01.wav=arcane
<cntb> BluesKaj: I think yes
<BluesKaj> cntb, yes i hear it
<cntb> good BluesKaj how did you do it
<cntb> save my day pls BluesKaj
<Kotter> anyone can help on how to get my intel wireless running? using kubuntu, installed via ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> do you have the application/x-google-vlc-plugin for FF , i think it's the one you neeed
<cntb> in /etc BluesKaj I have
<cntb> and you talked about mplayer which was installed thru mozilla-mplayer I think
<cntb> blueskaj where do I look for application/x-google-vlc-plugin
<cntb> also should I kdesu firefox ?
<ubuntu23> Kotter Keep asking
<cntb> BluesKaj: what if I want plugins systemwide not only current user's
<Kotter> alright
<Kotter> i installed ndiswrapper and the drivers which are compatible with it
<Kotter> and it all works out fine, i'm just missing the device as such ;)
<Kotter> it won't get detected
<cntb> BluesKaj:  take a look at this http://farragut.flameeyes.is-a-geek.org/articles/2006/06/23/vlcs-nsplugin-taking-the-way-of-the-sea-monkey
<ubuntu23> try using the device database
<ubuntu23> kotter: are you missing the drivers?
<Kotter> drivers are instaled perfectly fine
<ubuntu23> umm go into networks
<ubuntu23> did ou activate it
<Kotter> yepp, sure did so
<ubuntu> there is no bootloader configuration options for the installation? !??!?!?!?!
<Kotter> i also got XP running on the same machine, it works fine there, samedrivers
<ubuntu23> Kotter: in termanal type ifconfig
<cntb> BluesKaj:
<ubuntu23> paste what ever you get here and place the link
<ubuntu23>  how to get my intel wireless running?
<ubuntu23> !
<ubuntu23> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jeremyb> Guys , I see I am on step 6of6 of the installation and I didnt get to configure the bootloader? is it going to let me do this?
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kotter> thx a lot :)
<ubuntu23> Kotter what you get i ifconfig put into the pastebin
<ubuntu23> Kotter: or did you get it to work
<BluesKaj> cntb, you check your plugis in FF by typing ' about:plugins' in the addressbar
<vegasmcpc> hey guys, getting this error trying to open adept
<vegasmcpc> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Kotter> hold on just a sec, gf's calling *rolleyes* ;)
<ubuntu23> did you get it towrk >Kotter
<zorglu_> !adept crash fix | vegasmcpc
<ubotu> vegasmcpc: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<cntb> BluesKaj: checked that too few there
<ubuntu23> also Kotter Is Kubuntu support your wireless
<cntb> flash plugin there
<cntb> helix real plugin there BluesKaj
<Kotter> yeah, found it on the sourceforge.net page for ndiswrapper
<jeremyb> Guys , I see I am on step 6of6 of the installation and I didnt get to configure the bootloader? is it going to let me do this? It installs grub/lilo totally automaticlly!?!?
<ubuntu23> KotterL: so your problems solved?
<cntb> jeremyb: grub
<jeremyb> thats realy scary
<BluesKaj> cntb, mplayer plugin for wm and quicktime etc
<jeremyb> i dont get to configure?
<Kotter> nope, i meant my wireless card is supported
<cntb> you want dual boot scenario jer
<jeremyb> yes
<Kotter> only porlbme with posting the ifconfig is, it'd be in german ;)
<ubuntu23> Kotter: what is the name of your wireless card
<jeremyb> im just gunna have to boot and configure grub then?
<Kotter> intel proWireless 2200BG
<ubuntu23> Kotter lol that would be a problem
<jeremyb> it just seems odd they didnt let me choose in the installation its almost scary it mess with my mbr automagiclly
<cntb> nope
<Kotter> guessed so
<Kotter> but shoulldnt there be an entry like wlan0 or something?
<Kotter> bc all i get is eth0 & eth1 & lo
<zorglu_> Kotter: i got exactly this one and it works out of the box here
<zorglu_> Kotter: no ndiswrapper or anything
<Kotter> what driver did ya use?
<cntb> BluesKaj: wait I am on dapper maybe I have FF2 and old FF which takes defaults
<BluesKaj> cntb , you need the mplayer plugin to play wm and wav files , i think..  http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<ubuntu23> kotter im not sure if this would be a help but here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13576/
<zorglu_> Kotter: unclear because it got detected automatically
<ubuntu23> Brb got to check on my upgrade
<zorglu_> Kotter: it was automatic in dapper too
<zorglu_> [17179592.676000]  ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection <- Kotter
<Kotter> thx u23, lemme just read through that
<zorglu_> ipw2000
<ubuntu23> !wireless >Kotter
<ubuntu23> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zorglu_> ok i will leave without hyperthreading :)
<Kotter> thx a lot, will read that stuf :)
<zorglu_> i wonder how come my stuff is autodetected and yours are not
<zorglu_> especially i got this one on a cheap laptop :)
<ubuntu23> he is running Kubuntu are you
<zorglu_> yep
<ubuntu23> hmm i dont know maybe he didnt install correctly or something
<zorglu_> even on dapper, it was autodetected out of the box
<Kotter> yes i am
<angasule> hmm, I just noticed I don't have 'kmail' in the k-menu, what's with that?
<zorglu_> angasule: it is 'kontact' now
<ubuntu23> Kotter im me if you need more help
<jeremyb> kubuntu uses a modular 2.6 kernel?
<angasule> zorglu_: nope, kontact runs the agenda thing
<Kotter> will do so, thx a lot
<zorglu_> angasule: and many more, just try it :)
<marcobellido> we
<angasule> zorglu_: I like it lean and mean, running 'kmail' directly runs just kmail
<zorglu_> !info kmail
<ubotu> kmail: KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2174 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<zorglu_> here we go :)
<zorglu_> you can save 1 click :)
<angasule> zorglu_: kmail comes installed, actually
<zorglu_> yep, i told you :)
<angasule> zorglu_: try to install kmail, it'll say it's already installed
<ubuntu23> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zorglu_> it is called kontact :))
<angasule> kontact includes kmail as a kpart, I guess, but they're not quite the same
<yaccin> is linux-image-generic, -386 or -lowlatency better for me?
<BluesKaj> gah kmail
<spinz8r> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubuntu23> gl >Kotter
<BluesKaj> thunderbird ..easier to setup and use
<angasule> thunderbird is too gnome-like, the buttons are in the wrong place, I tell my parents to use it, but I won't (I switched them to FF and TB on windows, now they use kubuntu)
<BluesKaj> angasule, so did i ...i'm prolly the same age as yer parents :)
<cntb> BluesKaj: I forgot about old FF1.x
<yaccin> is linux-image-generic, -386 or -lowlatency better for me?
<BluesKaj> switched from windows
<angasule> BluesKaj: probably a decade younger :) my dad is 60
<visik7> hi
<visik7> does anyone noticed that the history plugin of kopete doesn't color old text as setted in the config panel ?
<cntb> BluesKaj: I have /opt/firefox/plugins
<hallgeo> hello
<cntb> BluesKaj: how can I list in cline  all files of a package
<mitocondrio> hi
<BluesKaj> cntb http://gauvain.tuxfamily.org/repos/
<mitocondrio> how could I go into italian channel???
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu23> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Helpee> Hi can somebody tell me how I can change the screen resolution with konsole?
<ubuntu23> !konsole >Helpe
<yaccin> is linux-image-generic, -386 or -lowlatency better for me?
<ubuntu23> !konsole
<ubotu> konsole: X terminal emulator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 710 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<ubuntu23> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ubuntu23> !screenresolution
<yaccin> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Helpee> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vegasmcpc> ok, i just set up a raid5 array, and it seems that the sync process is stuck
<vegasmcpc> the speed keeps going slower and slower
<vegasmcpc> it was at like 50m/sec, now it's down below 900k/s
<vegasmcpc> it's going slower every time that i try to check it
<cpk1> then dont check it? =P
<kibbuntu> buonasera!!!
<kibbuntu> i have one problem with kubuntu edgy eft...
<Kotter> hey guys, anyone aware where i can get hotplug for kubuntu?
<kibbuntu> when i start kopete my pc freeze
<vegasmcpc> kibbuntu: which is what?
<vegasmcpc> hm
<vegasmcpc> odd
<kibbuntu> and i can't do anything
<kibbuntu> and i have to reboot^_^
<vegasmcpc> try removing it with adept, restarting, and then reinstalling it
<cpk1> kibbuntu: you cant even go to tty1?
<kibbuntu> no...
<flaccid> hey guys i'm on dapper, what should i use to be like cool video wise like vista. so like beryl, compiz, agl, xgl, huh um yeah?
<flaccid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kibbuntu> would i try cpk1?
<kibbuntu> and start from tty?
#kubuntu 2007-02-20
<kibbuntu> 1
<cpk1> kibbuntu: you cant start kopete from tty1, its just odd that something like kopete would cause a complete lockup
<BluesKaj> dunno if beryl runs on dapper
<kibbuntu> however thanx vega and cpk^_^
<Eltran> I R NOOB U
<hydr0> hello all
<flaccid> BluesKaj: compiz perhaps?
<flaccid> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cntb> http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?arcane01.wav=arcane still brings install missing plugins on my FF@ in dapper
<LeeJunFan> how do you ident a pcmcia card now that cardctl is gone? lspcmcia is crap - nothing is implemented yet.
<cntb> http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?arcane01.wav=arcane still brings install missing plugins on my FF2 in dapper
<cntb> soryy repeating
<Kotter> re
<BluesKaj> cntb, did you install the mplayer plugin
<koyo001> helo
<vegasmcpc> what do you guys recommend for a file system for a large raid 5 array?
<koyo001> i have a problem
<cntb> it is not in repos just downloaded from http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=mplayerplug-in&filename=mplayerplug-in-2.80.tar.gz&use_mirror=heanet
<koyo001> try to do add remove
<koyo001> but it says another system is running
<vegasmcpc> !reiser
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<koyo001> the add remove
<vegasmcpc> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs: X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 192 kB
<koyo001> anyone able to help me with this problem
<LeeJunFan> !adeptfix | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<vegasmcpc> !ext2
<vegasmcpc> !ext3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<willy> alguien sabe como compilar c
<willy> codigo c
<willy> #kubuntu-es
<LjL> !build-essential | willy
<ubotu> willy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LjL> gcc nombrefichero.c -o nombreoutput
<willy> a pero fijate
<willy> que me hablaban de un compilar tipo borland c
<willy> llamado anjuta
<[GuS] > willy, here is in english only
<willy> pero ya lo baje
<willy> ok in english
<willy> i'msorry
<willy> the compilator anjuta how see what have me
<willy> ?
<[GuS] > =)
<cpk1> willy: you want to see if you have anjuta installed?
<willy> yea,
<cpk1> willy: aptitude show anjuta
<willy> i download with synaptic
<willy> ok ok
<willy> ok ok i have anjuta installed
<cntb> BluesKaj: too much voodoo in install FF2 lib  is in  /usr/local/lib/firefox-2.0
<cntb> BluesKaj: found an script in /usr/bin/firefox
<cpk1> willy: there is also anjuta-common and anjuta-dev don't know if you want those too but you can use aptitude show to check for those as well
<cntb> so how can a mplayerplugin happily compile ? BluesKaj what a mess ?
<willy> ok cpk1
<willy> tanks
<willy> thanks
<cntb> firefox is in some exotic place
<cntb> how can I trace a working app in memory
<cntb> will ps aux  give me location of binary?
<DonMCN> Can somebody help me with setting up Java on Kubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake?
<DonMCN> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DonMCN> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<en1gma> whats the command to fix-unionfs
<en1gma> i do 'fix-unionfs' in term and it dont work
<en1gma> -search fix
<en1gma> !fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blup> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<en1gma> !fix-unionfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-unionfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<en1gma> !help fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> hi
<en1gma> hello
<coreymon77> my sound is still not working
<en1gma> im using kubuntu 6.06 live dvd and need to update and cant do it cause i cant remember the fix-unionfs command
<en1gma> can someone help me
<DonMCN> you don't update with the cd
<DonMCN> you need to install Kubuntu 6.06 before you can update
<en1gma> i thought i could down load some apps to memory
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DonMCN> i have never tried that, though it seems illogical
<en1gma> i just want to get nmap
<DonMCN> en1gma, i am sorry but i do believe you must install kubuntu before you can update or download any programs.
<en1gma> no ive dloaded before i think*
<en1gma> but i know i need to do a fix-unionfs
<en1gma> can someone tell me the exact command to do that
<DonMCN> !fix-unionfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-unionfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DonMCN> !unionfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unionfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DonMCN> I am not sure what you mean..
<DonMCN> Very sorry :(
<BluesKaj> en1gma, you can try dling but you it'llbe difficult to save the file and then execute it
<DonMCN> I do not know what fix-unionfs is
<en1gma> man i thought i dlaoded and ran it before all from ram...maybe i was think dsl
<en1gma> fix-unionfs fixes something then i do an apt-get update
<en1gma> then i do the repositories
<en1gma> then it usually dloads
<blup> hi
<en1gma> hi
<blup> en1gma you can try http://kanotix.com/FAQ-id_cat-15.html#q60
<en1gma> maybe that is what i tried
<en1gma> i got a few live cds and sometimes i mix up kubunto with kanotix
<en1gma> blup thanks
<en1gma> bbiam
<mtv> does vmware server support usb devices?
<HymnToLife[] > mtv, yes
<mtv> alright, so in theory i should be able to get a printer/scanner to install under vmware
<HymnToLife> in theory :p
<Jrex> anyone have a fingerprint scanner that works both in kubuntu and windows?
<lgc> Hi! Does anyone know what do I have to install in order to have access to voice on my IM client?
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lgc> gnomefreak, hi.
<jmichaelx> !restricted formats | badpenguin4543
<ubotu> badpenguin4543: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lgc> Hi! Does anyone know what do I have to install in order to have access to voice on my IM client?
<tuna> Yo!
<tuna> Ok, something ain't quite right with apt-get on this comp
<tuna> you see, i was trying to install ubuntu-desktop
<tuna> well... the problems kind of complicated... let me pastebin the terminal history to you...
<tuna> http://rafb.net/p/Gf0OOx44.html
<tuna> please help!
<poningru> waah?
<poningru> hold on
<tuna> i know, it's really long
<tuna> so is there a way to fix it or am i better off backing up all my files and reinstalling?
<poningru> err wow
<poningru> yeah thats pretty fracked up
<tuna> so should i reinstall?
<devilsadvocate> tuna, try doing sudo apt-get -f install
<tuna> ok
<poningru> sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop
<devilsadvocate> no
<devilsadvocate> just -f install
<tuna> oops
<tuna> i did sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop
<tuna> crap
<yuriy> can anybody on feisty try this: launch amarok, change your keyboard layout/variant, then try to edit a tag
<devilsadvocate> it wont recognize the command
<devilsadvocate> ir'll jump out immediately
<yuriy> err nvm it's not just amarok
<devilsadvocate> yuriy, #ubuntu+1
<tuna> devilsadvocate was right. ok, trying your suggestion
<tuna> devilsadvocate  it didn't work http://rafb.net/p/A2He4B45.html
<devilsadvocate> tuna, back up your data
<devilsadvocate> then do sudo rm /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<tuna> like my personal files?
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<devilsadvocate> no
<devilsadvocate> wait
<tuna> ok
<devilsadvocate> resart your computer and try -f install once again
<tuna> ok, brb then
<tuna> ok, the weirdest thing
<tuna> when i logged in, it went straight to Gnome!
<tuna> but if feels kinda slow...
<tuna> when i ran that command, something weird happened...
<tuna> hang on, let me pull up pastebin
<dxdt> Can anyone recommend some good applets for me to install now that I"m running KDE for the first time.
<dxdt> ?
<tuna> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6653/
<tuna> devilsadvocate still there?
<tuna> dxdt akregator
<carl> hi
<carl> uhm
<adydas> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<tuna> devilsadvocate so now i'm in Gaim, and i'm not quite sure what i should do...
<carl> I have a logitech mouse with navigational buttons on the side.. MX1000 mouse... but how do I enable the "back" and "forward" function when browsing the web? It's a fuction i really miss :s
<dxdt> Cool, any others?  Any applets that are your favorites in here?
<carl> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuna> dxdt make sure Konqueror's installed. It will quickly become your best friend
<slyfox> Help, my video card is not supported by latest 9xxx series nvidia drivers. I have Nvidia GGorce GO 7700 card, what do I do ?
<adydas> whys it not supported
<adydas> i have a 7900 and it works fine
<dxdt> Konqueror  I do have installed.  I installed the knetwork manager app.  kweather.  ummm  let's see..  any other fun programs for KDE anyone would recommend?  Up until now, I've only used Gnome
<slyfox> adydas: did you use the envy script ? How did you install the drivers ?
<adydas> slyfox:
<dxdt> is it possible to do video preview with Konqueror, so far I haven't been able to
<mitxel> hola
<tuna> dxdt SuperKaramba can be fun, but be careful of the widgets you install, they could cause it to crash
<tuna> dxdt i'm not sure...
<slyfox> adydas: did you use the envy script ? How did you install the drivers ?
<adydas> slyfox: apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-source-2.6.17
<dxdt> is SuperKaramba the program that has widgets that are compatible with the Yahoo widgets?  Or something like that?  maybe this is a kde 4 thing but I remember hearing something about this
<adydas> Somone here told me about it, did it and it worked
<slyfox> adydas: so you used the one that is in the edgy guide, I used the latest 9xxx series for Beryl
<adydas> dxdt: ill get you a screenshot if you want
<adydas> Oh
<adydas> sorry no beryl here
<tuna> dxdt i don't know if it's compatible with Yahoo widgets. you could try, i doubt it would hurt anything...
<tuna> devilsadvocate are you there?
<dxdt> is SuperKaramba generally considered "the" widget program for KDE? or could it have been another widget program that exists out there?
<tuna> dxdt i think SK is built off of Karamba (not super), but i'm not certain
<Jucato> dxdt: it is
<adydas> i belive its considerd to be the widget program for KDE
<adydas> and gdesklets for gome ?
<adydas> gnome?
<tuna> maybe i'm wrong
<tuna> eh, whatever
<adydas> SK has alot of support
<tuna> hey, how do you nudge in an IRC?
<Jucato> yes, superkaramba is a sort of "evolution" of karamba. but karamba doesn't exists anymore afaik
<mikes1> How do I install beryl in herd?
<HymnToLife> tuna, you don't
<tuna> hymntolife so is there any kind of "attention getter?" i want to get devilsadvocate's attention, cuz he won't respond...
<tuna> he was helping me before
<mikes1> Where can I d/load beryl core from?
<HymnToLife> just say his name
<HymnToLife> depending on how he configured his client, it will do something
<tuna> wait, how to i whisper?
* Jucato hates IM nudges....
<tuna> so do i
<tuna> devilsadvocate please help me!
<adydas> mikes1: http://www.beryl-project.org/releases.php
* dwidmann thanks the existence of im nudges/buzzes/etc ... for he would never actually respond to anybody if they didn't exist
<hellcattrav> ^^true
<Jucato> dwidmann: so mentioning your name in IRC, with your client set to notify/highlight you, isn't enough? :)
<dwidmann> Gives the same effect really, unless I set things otherwise
<dwidmann> I think I included that in the /etc
<dwidmann> It has to do the notify though really, the highlight truely isn't enough
<slyfox> Why is it when I got here "/" all the folders are visible, it used to be that only /media and /home were visible. Show hidden files is unchecked. Is my KDE broken ?
<Jucato> !hidden | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<dwidmann> Heck, they may have been removed already, hard to say
<slyfox> Jucato: yeah, but they are suppsed to be hidden, why are they visible ?
<tuna> i hate that feature!
<margis> hello all
<tuna> hey
<margis> i have a problem
<tuna> me too
<tuna> don't we all?
<dwidmann> I hear that a lot
<margis> with  share  internet connection
<margis> can i ask?
<tuna> sure
<tuna> but i probly cant answer
<Jucato> slyfox: you must have edited something? or are you on feisty?
<dwidmann> tuna: I don't ..... unless you count that long list of problems I'm hiding behind my back.
<tuna> dwidmann i do
<tuna> :D
<slyfox> Jucato: neither. I just install kde 3.5.6 same installation works fine on another machine
<tuna> anyway, margis, go on
<margis> so...i   use a  router  that  i  connect it  with my pc  with ethernet...i use kubuntu 6.1 in my pc  nad  i want to  share my internet  with my laptop
<coreymon77> i hear that kde 4 is going to be able to be put on any os
<margis> i  got  confuysed with the  ips
<coreymon77> is that trie?
<margis> and  i  didnt  make  anything
<coreymon77> true*
<Jucato> slyfox: I'm not really sure. just check the files mentioned in that wiki if they still exist
<dwidmann> coreymon77: only the programs, not the actual desktop environent, if I rmeember right.
<coreymon77> oh
<tuna> can't KDE be put on any unix?
<coreymon77> well, atleast ill still be able to use konv when i get a mac
<margis> is  there any programm to  make  auto  share  the connection?
<Jucato> KDE 4 *apps* **can** be made to run on win32 and Mac OS
<dwidmann> tuna: yes
<coreymon77> and still use mac os
<tuna> certainly won't see it on winows
<margis> except  the   firestarter
<tuna> *windows
<slyfox> Jucato: "check the files mentioned in that wiki if they still exist"  how do you mean ?
<Jucato> but that depends on whether the maintainers
<margis> so can anyone help me or not?
<dwidmann> Jucato: kde programs yes, but it won't be the whole deal ported if I remember right (ie: kicker, kwin, kdesktop, etc)
<Jucato> will want to port them
<tuna> somebody can, margis. i can't, though...
<Jucato> dwidmann: theoretically, they can be. but some devs don't want to bother
<tuna> margis just be patient...
<margis> ok   iwait
<margis> any with   share connection?
<Jucato> slyfox: read the wiki page I gave above. there are files that are mentioned there that affect the behavior of this hidden-root feature
<margis> i  need  only  2-3  numbers
<tuna> margis did you check the docs, ubuntu wiki, etc.?
<dwidmann> Weren't there X11 deps on some of those programs or something that would have made it take more effort? (especially for kwin)
<margis> yes  i  saw them
<margis> i  google   2  hours  now
<tuna> brb all
<margis> is  this  a  help-channel or not?
<dwidmann> margis: yes
<margis> nice
<dwidmann> "Kubuntu Support Channel |...."
<margis> i see many people
<margis> nobody has a  share connection at home?
<margis> i dont  thing  so
<Jucato> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dwidmann> margis: keep in mind there probably aren't more than 10 people who are actually here right now
<margis> the  others?
<dwidmann> Idle
<dwidmann> away
<margis> and   why idle?
<dwidmann> whatever
<margis> just  to say...ahh  we have many people?
<margis> i dont  think this is  helpful
<dwidmann> dunno
<dwidmann> Some of them stay on 24/7 despite only being on at certain hours
<dwidmann> etc
<Jucato> you ask them. we don't bother to ask them since they're not here
<Jucato> they've been here when I first came in a half a year ago
<margis> i  use linux  for 10days and  i  always  google  for  my problems....but  if i dont  find  a  solution?what i must do?
<zanella> man
<coreymon77> margis: ask for help here
<margis> i ask
<margis> but  i dont  get response
<coreymon77> just be patient
<margis> xmmm
<coreymon77> we are all volunteers here
<coreymon77> ask your question and be patient
<coreymon77> if someone knows how to help you
<Jucato> margis: not everyone here might know how to solve your problem. we're users just like you, trying to help others with what we do know
<coreymon77> they will eventially
<coreymon77> eventually*
<margis> ok
<dwidmann> margis: the topic of internet connection sharing does come up every once in a while. I don't really know anything about it though
<Mena> how to set cron to run scadual program regural
<dx11101> anyone know how to get 5.1 sound using xmms?
<zanella> connection sharing is set through iptables_nat
<margis> zanella  easy to say  hard  to  do
<margis> i ma  noob in linux
<margis> i  used to have windows  for 8 years
<margis> ok nevermind guys,,,,i  go to google  again
<coreymon77> margis: dont worry, just be patient, someone will answer you eventually
<bajuzam> Hi Folks ;-)
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<bajuzam> i am the stupid one here !
<[Relic] > installed something that broke the gui somehow and now I only get text log in.  I think it was one of the clock apps since I was trying to find one I want.  So I need to make sure I have all the steps necessary to find and extract them to see if I can get my setup back.
<[Relic] > What combo of dpkg and info to tell me only the clock apps?  w/o my doc pages I can't really tell  would something like   dpkg -l *clock*    work?
<Irayo> I have two network cards, what's the best way to make sure one of them doesn't start up at boot?
<bajuzam> dont know , sorry .... i needed about 5 houres to get my wlan wpa-psk encryptet
<Irayo> yeah I just finished my wpa-psk config for Kubuntu
<Irayo> and now I need to make sure my second wireless card (which doesn't support WPA) doesn't get brought up
<mrkde> Does anyone know what that doom styled drop down shell is called and if I can get it for Kubuntu
<bajuzam> u cant put this card out of youre pc ?
<dxdt> What package do I need to install or what do I need to configure so that my fonts don't look gross under KDE?  I don't know what package it is, but if you install kubuntu-desktop, the problem is gone so I know something is done.  I don't want to install Kubuntu-desktop though because it installs soooo many other programs I don't want
<DonMCN> Can somebody help me with installing Java 6
<SlackRat> mr kde, the quake style dropdown console ??
<SlackRat> its called YaKuake......
<SlackRat> avail in the repos
<Jucato> DonMCN: enable the -backports repositories, then "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin"
<dx11101> anyone know how to get sound to come out of more then two speakers?
<lameriuga> Please Help
<lameriuga> Can somebody help me
<lameriuga> ???
<Jucato> !somebody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lameriuga> ok
<lameriuga> I made some modify in /etc/sysctl.conf ,  and how can I save what i modify, and to go to command line?
<dx11101> how to get 5.1 channels audio
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell dx11101 about sound | dx11101, see the private message from ubotu.
<malik> is there any utility in kubuntu to program the comp to auto turn off on scheduled time?
<Talaman> "the greeting application appears to be crashing" is the error i get
<Talaman> any suggestions
<dx11101> Kron Scheduler?
<dx11101> okay i think if you install the package alsamixergui you can get 5.1 sound set up
<malik> dx11101: is that for me?
<dx11101> i could be wrong
<dx11101> malik
<dx11101> kron scheduler is where you create scheduled tasks but i have no idea how to use it yet
<dx11101> eventually i want to set mine up to turn my computer off at 1:00am
<Blu3> any recommendations for a GRUB linux distro for a 4G pendrive?  *ubuntu doesn't work because the installer insists on running it's own partition manager and neither the old nor new work because they don't recognize 2048b sectors.  neither can i manually do it because the part. manager doesn't recognize the existing partitions
<DonMCN> Jucato brb im going to restart
<Jucato> DonMCN: have you enabled the backports repository?
<Jucato> er? why restart?
<malik> dx11101: cant find it in repositories
<DonMCN> yes i did in the adept manager
<Jucato> DonMCN: er.. you better do this in the command line for now
<DonMCN> I'
<DonMCN> I'm not too well with the command line
<Jucato> DonMCN: Java and Adept Manager won't be playing nice with each other until Feisty
<Jucato> I'll just give you the commands. at least you already have backports enabled, right?
<dx11101> it should have come with a basic install of kde
<malik> Jucato: any idea about a package which can automate the turning off of computer?
<DonMCN> yes i do
<Jucato> malik: sorry, no idea
<sharpie05> hi all
<Jucato> DonMCN: ok, then, in Konsole, run "sudo apt-get update" (equivalent to Fetch Updates in Adept)
<sharpie05> i need help with video acceleration
<sharpie05> on my ibook g4
<dwidmann> malik: I would just use cron ...
<lameriuga> could someone tell me how to save what i have changed in /etc/sysctl.conf, please
<Jucato> DonMCN: tell me when it's done fetching the updates
<DonMCN> ok
<sharpie05> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<sharpie05> what does this mean?
<DonMCN> its getting them
<DonMCN> its done it said
<sharpie05> i get that after i type glxinfo | grep direct
<DonMCN> ok its done, go ahead
<Jucato> DonMCN: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin"
<malik> dwidmann: can u tell me whats the package full name is and how do u use it?
<DonMCN> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DonMCN> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dwidmann> malik: cron is already installed, to use it, open a terminal and type "sudo crontab -e"
<Jucato> DonMCN: er? is Adept closed?
<dwidmann> donmcn: or is another apt using program running?
<dwidmann> else
<dwidmann> !adeptfix | DonMCN
<ubotu> DonMCN: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<DonMCN> ok i did
<sharpie05> does anybody know what it means?: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x
<sharpie05> 4b
<Jucato> DonMCN: closed adept now? run the apt-get install command again
<DonMCN> yay now its working
<DonMCN> its downloading very slowly :(
<DonMCN> 177kb/sec
<Jucato> at least it's downloading :)
<DonMCN> on windows it was really fast, lol
<Jucato> well you're downloading from the Ubuntu repository, not from Java's site
<DonMCN> ohh
<DonMCN> so it may be a bit more busy
<oslo> hi http://pastebin.com/884939
<sharpie05> ?
<oslo>  i can't get /etc/hosts.deny to work properly i'd like to block errorsafe.com, here my hosts.deny: http://pastebin.com/884939
<oslo> does anyone could help ?
<dwidmann> malik: as for the format of the file, it looks like this: minutes | hours | day of month | month | day of week | command, use an asterisk to represent all at the same time
<dwidmann> (seperated by spaces)
<kreator_> hola
<DonMCN> thank you very much java 6 successfully installed
<kreator_> nesecito ayuda
<Jucato> great
<kreator_> Help necesito ayuda
<Jucato> english please
<DonMCN> ay, yo hablo espanol
<sharpie05> you guys are all busy :(
<gnyffel> I've installed Kubuntu, but due to some issues with booting, I've made the disk I installed grub on master, was slave before, but now, every time I upgrade the kernel it seems to like to edit my menu.lst to root(1,0) and use hdb1 instead of root(0,0), hda1, as it should. How would I correct that?
<vioscar> HOLAS A TODOS PUEDE DECIRME QUIEN SABE COMO LOCALIZAR MI DISCO DURO EN KUBUNTU?
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dwidmann> sharpie: I looked .... I'm not busy, just clueless
<sharpie05> hmmmm
<sharpie05> well, it seems to kill all my open gl apps
<lameriuga> Jucato: could you tell me how to save what i have changed in /etc/sysctl.conf, please
<Jucato> lameriuga: sorry, no clue
<sharpie05> i tried xgl on an earlier install and nothing displayed correctly
<kreator_> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kreator_> help!
<kreator_> help!
<DonMCN> kreator, tu hablas espanol o ingles?
<kreator_> espaol
<Jucato> !es | kreator_
<ubotu> kreator_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sharpie05> and i get an error on boot telling me something about allocating something on device 0
<sharpie05> sorry for the vagueness ill have to reboot to get more specific
<dwidmann> sharpie05: what video card/video drivers do you have/use?
<DonMCN> me llamo tu en un mensaje ahora
<kreator_> ola necesito ayuda para poder instalar amsn como lo puedo hacer ?
<kreator_> ola necesito ayuda para poder instalar amsn como lo puedo hacer ?
<Jucato> DonMCN: please guide him to one of the -es channels
<DonMCN> ok
<Jucato> DonMCN: and tell him that he can use Kopete for MSN :)
<DonMCN> kreator, necesitas ir al #kubuntu-es canal para ayuda en espanol
<kreator_> no hay gente
<sharpie05> to dwidmann:  i have a radeon mobility 9550 and i am using the ati drivers
<sharpie05> i get error when using the radeon drivers but the system identifies it as a radeon(fglrx)
<DonMCN> que es un problemo? necesitas ir al #kubuntu-es canal para ayuda en espanol, lo siento. tu no puedas recibir ayuda en este canal
<dwidmann> Hmm, so are you using the "ati", "radeon" (no, right?), or the "fglrx" driver.
<DonMCN> este canal es ingles solomente
<DonMCN> Jucato he wont listen to me, lol
<DonMCN> He's ignorante
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> or just stubborn...
<DonMCN> El es ignorante! Ir al canal $Kubuntu-es
<Jucato> no name calling please :)
<DonMCN> sorry
<DonMCN> im trying to get him to go
<DonMCN> lol
<DonMCN> yo hablo ingles, espanol y francias
<soulrider> kreator_: para ayuda anda a #kubuntu-es
<Jucato> wow multi-lingual :)
<soulrider> yo te ayudo, pero en ESE canal!
<sharpie05> im using the ati driver
<DonMCN> este canal es ingles solomente, no espanol. para ayuda en espanol ir al #Kubuntu-es
<sharpie05> i tested the fglrx radeon driver and it went into an endless cycle of fullscreen red green blue white gray black
<dwidmann> sharpie05: give the fglrx drive a try and see how it works??
<dwidmann> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sharpie05> ?
<soulrider> hes not answering.....
<Jucato> DonMCN: anyway, he stopped asking in spanish already, so I guess it's ok now
<sharpie05> im on a mac if it makes a diff
<dwidmann> It may ....
<DonMCN> good point Jucato lol
<DonMCN> i must agree
<Jucato> DonMCN: he's already in those channels
<DonMCN> oh lol
<DonMCN> do other people see those things i get that say DonMCN: he's already in those channels or only me?
<Jucato> other people see it too. but you would see that line highlighted (in red by default in Konversation)
<Jucato> "only you would see"
<[Relic] > Is there a way to fix a borken install
<x04ty29er> i think
<x04ty29er> you just reinstall
<x04ty29er> then it will redownload and install
<x04ty29er> or
<x04ty29er> you have to find all the dependent packages too
<x04ty29er> and reinstall them too
<dwidmann> [Relic] : always, enough skill and effort and most any problem can be fixed. It's just a matter of whether it's worth the time and effort to fix it as opposed to the time and effort required for the reinstall ...
<x04ty29er> lol
<x04ty29er> its really not that hard
<x04ty29er> I think
<sharpie05> i just installed it today
<[Relic] > adept didn't warn me something would break and stop the process  :(
<sharpie05> and i have reinstalled it many times previously with no luck
<sharpie05> :/
<x04ty29er> adept manager doesnt like installers that require an agreement
<Adydas> Does x log if x loads but a setting you put in the conf dont work? im trying to do tv out and i have no errors but i also have no working tv out
<x04ty29er> it is best to do it manually
<dwidmann> come to think of it, I think fglrx may only be for radeon 9500's and higher
<sharpie05> well
<sharpie05> i am on a 9550
<dwidmann> x04ty29er: seems that it does in feisty, IIRC
<Jucato> Adydas: try looking in /var/log
<x04ty29er> dwidmann: what are you talking about again\?
<Jucato> x04ty29er: that has been fixed in feisty
<dwidmann> x04ty29er: this, that, and the other most likely.
<[Relic] > I need to remove 2 files but then that will remove about 455M of system stuff aka the base system, due to the stupid way this is set up, question is can I somehow log the pkgs that it wants to remove and reinstall them?
<x04ty29er> oh ok
<dwidmann> [Relic] : apt-get --reinstall install packages
<Adydas> juncato for what?
<Adydas> the logs have nothing
<Adydas> other than my last fail before i got nvidia drivers working right
<Jucato> [Relic] : dpkg keeps a log of its activities... but you'd have to know when you installed/removed packages so you can search for them. /var/log/dpkg.log or one of the archives
<Jucato> Adydas: hm.. ok no idea...
<[Relic] > I would do it as extracting both of the packages and the imediately reinstalling all the removed packages expect those 2, just not sure how to do it exactly so O don't screw things up further
<mrkde> Anybody know how to install automatix2 for Kubuntu?
<dwidmann> [Relic] : additionally, so long as it doesn't try to remove apt, it can be worthwhile to just let it remove them, regardless, and then reinstall the removed packages
<[Relic] > dwidmann: can't tell what it wants to remove since it scrolls off the screen
<Jucato> !automatix | mrkde
<ubotu> mrkde: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jucato> mrkde: might want to try going to the automatix channel
<soulrider> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[Relic] > dwidmann: can I force apt-get into a file via >> and then see the info?
<will> I'm locked off my desktop.  I'm only on it since I modified my xorg.conf to use radeon drivers instead of FGLRX.  I have a radeon x700 and it was working great up untill 5 minutes ago.  How can I get back into my Desktop with fglrx drivers running?
<Adydas> Should i take from my logfile this the tv outs working
<Adydas> (--) NVIDIA(0):     AOC LM727 (CRT-0)
<Adydas> (--) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA TV Encoder (TV-0)
<Adydas> (--) NVIDIA(0): AOC LM727 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
<Adydas> (--) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA TV Encoder (TV-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
<dwidmann> [Relic] : sometimes I can manage to scroll with shift + pageup/pagedown
<dwidmann> depends on the system and the keyboard I think
<[Relic] > guess I try it, worse case scenario is I hve to reinstall everything anyway
<[Relic] > back later, maybe
<[Relic] > thanks for the info
<will> I'm locked off my desktop.  I'm only on it since I modified my xorg.conf to use radeon drivers instead of FGLRX.  I have a radeon x700 and it was working great up untill 5 minutes ago.  How can I get back into my Desktop with fglrx drivers running?
<[Relic] > how do I force x to start or attempt to start?
<dwidmann> will: well, you could modify the xorg.conf again, could you not?
<dwidmann> [Relic] : startx
<[Relic] > thanks
<will> dwidmann: Modify to what?  If I put it back to fglrx it crashes again
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dwidmann> will: then what works?
<dwidmann> Maybe vesa?
<stephans> has anyone done a pxe/unattended install of ubuntu?
<will> dwidmann: That's not the problem.  Vesa crashes to,  "radeon" will run.  But FGLRX wont, and I need FGLRX since I use 3D extensivly and opensource doesn't cut it for them
<stephans> I am trying to use kickstart
<Adydas> If i use pastebin anyone want to check out my tvout / monitor settings see if ive made a silly booboo to stop it working?
<Adydas> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<will> Alright I re depmodded, aticonfigged, etc etc.  Lets see if it works now
<thecolorifix> ok, I'm a total irc AND linux n00b, anyone willing to help me install my soundblaster soundcard? or suggest a good tutorial/walkthrough?
<thecolorifix> also, is this where I should be asking this?
<thecolorifix> anyone?
<soulrider> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<soulrider> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<thecolorifix> thanks
<Adydas> X11 Experts, Please check this out and let me know of any ovious muckups on my part, it works as in X still loads just no tv output screen avabile
<Adydas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6659/
<soulrider> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<thecolorifix> ok, this is no help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fakepatriot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thecolorifix> alright, I'm trying not to be a pest or anything, but this is kind of my last hope, so is there anyone willing to walk me through installing my soundblaster soundcard in kubuntu, or at least know of a good walkthrough online?
<soulrider> thecolorifix: i dont ahve a card so i cant help you,a nd the channel is kinda quiet, have you tried the forums ?
<thecolorifix> I have not, where are they located?
<soulrider> http"//ubuntuforums.org
<sidoti> algummm  brasileiro
<Jucato> !br
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<nixternal> oslo: you still around?
<BluesKaj> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<oslo> nixternal> yes i am ?
<oslo> i am !
<oslo> nixternal> about hosts.deny ??
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> is this ssh attacks?
<oslo> could u help ?
<oslo> i don't know
<underdog5004> nixternal, what's happening, now?
<nixternal> i.e., dictionary attacks trying to log in as different users
<oslo> now the dns errorsafe.com can be pinged from my system.
<BluesKaj> !soundblaster > thecolorifix
<Toshibi> Someone getting attacked?
<underdog5004> bummer...is your password a dictionary word (ie. not strong)?
<oslo> yes by errorsafe.com when i'm webbrowsing
<thecolorifix> ok, so after looking at the forums the card I have is an xfi which there is currently NO support for, however I have onboard sound on the asrock k7vm2 motherboard, anyone help with getting THAT to work?
<Toshibi> Do you have a packet sniffer running?
<Toshibi> Etherreal or something?
<nixternal> nah, if you run a ssh server on the standard port 22 and it is open to the world, there are bots that will automically start trying to do so
<nixternal> that is why it is recommended that you change your ssh port
<oslo> is there someone about /etc/hosts.deny ?
<oslo> does nixternal is a bot?
<nixternal> oslo: my /etc/hosts.deny is blank, nothing there, since I moved my ports I don't get the attacks anymore
<underdog5004> cool
<oslo> nixternal> i just want to block teh dns : errorsafe.com .......;
<Jucato> lol @ nixternal bot :)
<oslo> ^^
<Jucato> mine is blank too
<nixternal> hehe
<bkudria> i am trying to run a precompiled, old version of gcc (for a project, not under my control).  I've extracted the archive given to mee, and it contains 'gcc', a binary file with the executable bit set.  i try to run it with './gcc', but i get the error './gcc: no such file or directory' - what could be wrong?
<SlackRat> is there any reason why certain threads in kubuntu forum dont have a reply button, to a dd a reply?
<nixternal> oslo: putting errorsafe.com prevents errorsafe.com IP address from connecting to your computer, not you connecting to them
<Jucato> bkudria: are you in the directory where that gcc executable is in?
<bkudria> Jucato: yep
<nixternal> chmod +x gcc
<nixternal> ?
<underdog5004> nixternal, lol, I have my port 22 on my router forwarded to my server with a REALLY strong password...from there I can ssh into any of my home computers.
<dwidmann> SlackRat: well, some threads are locked
<bkudria> yep, the executable bit is set
<SlackRat> all topic icons seem to imply its not locked, just a normal topic
<oslo> nixternal> so if i try to connect to them it's normal i can reach them ?
<nixternal> underdog5004: ya, I have strong passwords as well, but if you don't enable or setup log rotation and don't have a seperate /var partition, it can fill up quickly
<SlackRat> ah, it is old though....could that be why? its last summer under off topic....
<nixternal> bot attacks on ssh will fill your /var/log/auth log fast as all hell
<[Relic] > dwidmann, silly thing messed up the glx drivers which is why X wouldn't start  :)  all better now
<underdog5004> uh...log rotation?
<dwidmann> [Relic] : good to hear it :)
<bkudria> nixternal: yep, the executable bit is set
<underdog5004> can't you just disable logging...or have cron delete the logs at an interval?
<dwidmann> I finally got around to fixing my refresh rate ten minutes ago myself :)
<[Relic] > now if I could only find a 24 app clock  :)
<nixternal> oslo: yes, if you add them in hosts.deny they can't connect to you, but you can connect to them
<nixternal> hosts.deny blocks hosts coming in to your machine
<underdog5004> ah...is that in /etc?
<nixternal> /etc/hosts.deny
<nixternal> err underdog5004, sorry, it is a bunch of different things actually
<nixternal> google "linux log rotation" or possibly check the forums
<nixternal> I think helpforge might have something on it as well
<bkudria> i am trying to run a precompiled, old version of gcc (for a project, not under my control).  I've extracted the archive given to mee, and it contains 'gcc', a binary file with the executable bit set.  in the directory with the executable, i try to run it with './gcc', but i get the error './gcc: no such file or directory' - what could be wrong?  the executable bit/permission *is* set.
<oslo> nixternal> how could deny the connection between me & them ?
<underdog5004> gotcha...
<oslo> *how could i
<underdog5004> !nobody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nobody - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> oslo: hrmm, I really don't know w/o setting up a proxy and some sort of blocking app
<oslo> its sux
<oslo> :p
<spawn57> all the files I'm creating in my ~ dir are umask 644, can I change it to 600?
<dwidmann> bkudria: I've seen that problem before, but I can't remember what/if the fix was.
<dwidmann> spawn57: you can
<spawn57> found it, it's either login.defs, or bash_profile..which one should I do though =S
<heri-wahyudianto> uilil
<bkudria> dwidmann: well, if you remember, please let me know!
<vegasmcpc> anybody in here familiar with raid?
<dwidmann> bkudria: the thread I was thinking of didn't have a solution :(
<ForgeAus> in kubuntu... not I...
<bkudria> dwidmann: oh.  thanks anyway!
<ForgeAus> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dwidmann> I've played with RAID (both mdadm and dmraid) a few times before, didn't keep either in the end though.
<ForgeAus> raids strength is also its greatest weakness...
<ForgeAus> redundancy
<vioscar> holas
<vioscar> alguien aki habla espaol?
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vegasmcpc> ok, i have the raid array set up, all i need to do is figure out how to mount it
<dx11101> whats all this anti-linux freebsd crap im reading
<stephans> has anyone on this channel used kickstart successfully in ubuntu??
<Adydas> Any X11 experts here?
<fakepatriot> can anyone tell me when flash and java are coming out for 64-bit firefox?
<HymnToLife> Adydas, just ask, someone will answer if he/she knows
<underdog5004> Adydas, I know I'm not!
<dwidmann> fakepatriot: look into nspluginwrapper
<Adydas> Is anything wrong with this conf, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6659/
<dwidmann> I think you can find it in the janvitus repository ...
<fakepatriot> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fakepatriot> thanks dwid
<dwidmann> I've even got nspluginwrapper working with Konqueror ... though I had to rebuild it with a patch to get that working
<tun2> devilsadvocate are you there?
<fakepatriot> sweet
<intelikey> Adydas do you not need any monitor[0]  setup ?
<Adydas> Im trying to run my TV out to my well tv
<Adydas> it loads like i get X
<Adydas> and no errors i can see from the logs
<Adydas> but i just dont have a tv output
<intelikey> Adydas scratch what i asked.  i see what you did there.
<Adydas> have i missed somthing?
<Adydas> it seems right according to following the !tvout help link
<intelikey> Modes "400x600_60"  tall skinny ?
<Adydas> it dont work at all
<intelikey> Adydas i see three listed        InputDevice s    that are not defined.
<slyfox> What do I need in order to open tar.zip file ? It opens fine in windows, but kubuntu gives me cannot open archive error  ?
<Adydas> could i ask where?
<intelikey> Section "ServerLayout"
<ForgeAus> slyfox? ark should open it
<Adydas>         Screen 0 "Screen[0] "
<Adydas>         Screen 1 "Screen[1] " RightOf "Screen[0] "
<ForgeAus> if not try an ncurses app midnight commander
<HymnToLife> tar.zip ? Are you sure of that ?
<fakepatriot> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> three left over wacom devices.
<intelikey>         InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
<intelikey>         InputDevice     "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
<intelikey>         InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
<Adydas> I didnt add that, thats as per the installation
<ForgeAus> good point Hymn, I didn't realize the extension normally its .tar.gz or .tar.z or .tar.bz2
<ForgeAus> tar.zip is well unusual to say the least...
<slyfox> ForgeAus: nope, I get - unable to open archive ?
<HymnToLife> I guess he could just unzip it and see what that gives :p
<ForgeAus> in winzip or oyur windows program is there only one file in the zip (a .tar file?)
<slyfox> ForgeAus: let me see
<intelikey> Adydas yes and not devined anymore.  i'm no X-pert there but that looks to me like begging for trubble.   also you didn't define any input devices.   mouse keyboard ....
<Adydas> They work :p
<ForgeAus> Hymn if it were unzippable why would it say it can't open the archive?
<Adydas> all is 100%, bar i turn on tv and see nothing
<HymnToLife> well, usually files ending with .zip are unzippable
<HymnToLife> but I wonder where he got that file from
<ForgeAus> agreed
<stephans> has anyone on this channel used kickstart successfully in ubuntu??
<HymnToLife> the source doesn't seem very reliable
<ForgeAus> and what actual archive format it is
<slyfox> ForgeAus: winrar in Windows sees it as  filename.tar    because it is a .zip file and it open it just fine
<stephans> has anyone on this channel preeseeded an install for ubuntu??
<ForgeAus> ok can you extract it with winrar to filename.tar somewhere?
<cpk1> slyfox: do you have unzip installed?
<slyfox> ForgeAus: in wINDOWS, LET ME SEE
<ForgeAus> then use linux to open the .tar file
<slyfox> cpk1: LET ME SEE
<HymnToLife> slyfox, have you tried    unzip file.zip  from a terminal
<slyfox> cpk1: yes
<cpk1> linux should be able to deal with any type of archive
<HymnToLife> cpk1, it is
<cpk1> slyfox: what does file nameofarchive say?
<ForgeAus> cpk1 SHOUDL but for some reason it doesn't like this particular one
<max_> where is the setting for transparency of the K Menu?
<slyfox> ForgeAus: slyfox.tar.zip   my firefox profile backup
<intelikey> max_ right click and configure it
<ForgeAus> good question max I don't actually know... possibly in configuring panels somewhere?
<slyfox> ForgeAus: yes, it unzipped just fine in windows
<HymnToLife> max_, Kcontrol > Appearance > Styles > "Effects" tab
<ForgeAus> if it exists I'd expect it to be in appearance or theme settings somewhere
<heri-wahyudianto> ijewrf[pijefjie iwpjfw
<heri-wahyudianto> pl[pl\
<slyfox> ForgeAus:
<slyfox> slyfox@laptopishe:~$ unzip /home/slyfox/Desktop/slyfox.tar
<slyfox> Archive:  /home/slyfox/Desktop/slyfox.tar.zip
<HymnToLife> heri-wahyudianto, what was that ?
<slyfox>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<slyfox>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<max_> HymnToLife: thanks, i can never rememeber where that is
<slyfox>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<slyfox>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<slyfox> note:  /home/slyfox/Desktop/slyfox.tar.zip may be a plain executable, not an archive
<slyfox> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/slyfox/Desktop/slyfox.tar or
<slyfox>         /home/slyfox/Desktop/slyfox.tar.zip, and cannot find /home/slyfox/Desktop/slyfox.tar.ZIP, period.
<slyfox> slyfox@laptopishe:~$
<ForgeAus> wow nice!
<cpk1> slyfox: file /home/slyfox/Desktop/slyfox.tar to see if it says what kind archive it is
<heri-wahyudianto> how to add IRC server
<heri-wahyudianto> how to add IRC server?
<intelikey> slyfox gunzip it
<HymnToLife> heri-wahyudianto, depends on what client you use...
<slyfox> cpk1: /home/slyfox/Desktop/slyfox.tar: directory
<slyfox> intelikey: how via gunzip /home/slyfox/Desktop/slyfox.tar    ?
<cpk1> lol
<heri-wahyudianto> I use Kubuntu konversation
<HymnToLife> slyfox, can you cd to it ?
<heri-wahyudianto> I use Kubuntu konversation
<slyfox> HymnToLife: let me see
<ForgeAus> me too
<slyfox> HymnToLife: Yes I can
<HymnToLife> and what do you have in there ?
<slyfox> HymnToLife: what is the command to see what i have there ?
<HymnToLife> ls
<heri-wahyudianto> oo
<slyfox> HymnToLife: gives me nothing
<slyfox> HymnToLife:
<ForgeAus> why does beryl switch my desktop to gnome-style?
<slyfox> slyfox@laptopishe:~/Desktop/slyfox.tar$
<slyfox> slyfox@laptopishe:~/Desktop/slyfox.tar$ ls
<slyfox> slyfox@laptopishe:~/Desktop/slyfox.tar$ ls
<slyfox> slyfox@laptopishe:~/Desktop/slyfox.tar$ ls
<slyfox> slyfox@laptopishe:~/Desktop/slyfox.tar$ ls
<slyfox> slyfox@laptopishe:~/Desktop/slyfox.tar$
<slyfox> ForgeAus: did you install aquamarine for KDE ?
<ForgeAus> yes
<HymnToLife> ForgeAus, you need to tell beryl to use it then
<slyfox> Did you set it to use aquamarine ?
<ForgeAus> how do you do that?
<HymnToLife> right click on the beryl icon in the systray
<HymnToLife> it's somewhere in there
<fakepatriot> can someone help me install Wine?
<slyfox> ForgeAus: right click - window manager - aquamarine in beryl icon
<ForgeAus> oh select window decoration?
<slyfox> HymnToLife: so what do I do with my tar.zip file ?
<HymnToLife> slyfox, I guess you'll have to extract it in windows
<HymnToLife> or DCC it to me, I'll see what I can do with it
<ForgeAus> slyfox I'm not sure its working
<ForgeAus> I have a feeling its booting me back out of beryl when it loads
<slyfox> ForgeAus: slect it and then choos reload window manager
<slyfox> ForgeAus: #beryl is the best place to ask
<ForgeAus> ok
<intelikey> i can't fingre out why i can't install a printer...   i click add printer and the window gets this blank look on it's face and nothing else ever happens.
<slyfox> HymnToLife: it is a big file 80 mg, let me see what else I can do here
<cpk1> I have no experience with printers because mine automagically worked after the kde printer wizard
<m4gnu5> Hello!  I'm a Linux n00b, and I'm having an issue with a device, specifically hda5, a logical drive I set up with ext3 filesystem.
<lorderunion> hi. at random intervals kubuntu goes to a black screen and then prompts me to log back in. everything i was working on or had open is gone, and it reverts to the last session. i can't figure out what's going on. any idea as to what it might be?
<intelikey> cpk1 i can't get to the kde printer wizard,  that's the thing.
<cpk1> intelikey: =(
<m4gnu5> I have no write permission to the drive, even after adding rwx for everyone, and adding root as group for my user account.
<eean> m4gnu5: does root have write permission?
<intelikey> m4gnu5 it's probably not a real file system.
<Dr_willis> m4gnu5,  you normally dont set up a ext3/2 drive where Everyone can write to it.
<m4gnu5> Yes, root has write permission.  brwx.
<intelikey> thus has no permissions bit
<Dr_willis> you could set up a directory on the drive.. that everyone has access to.
<m4gnu5> I realize, but I'm new, and I decided to set it that way just to see if I could get it working...
<eean> hehe good point Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> make a dir.. and set the permissions on that. :)
<m4gnu5> I can't create anything within the partition.
<Dr_willis> i normally set up a spare hd called 'extraspace' and make each user a addational homedir in there.
<m4gnu5> even as root.
<eean> ...
<Dr_willis> m4gnu5,  you got bigger issues then if root cant do things.
<m4gnu5> It's 61GB in size.
<eean> yea this ain't no permission issue :)
<Dr_willis> for a start check the 'mount' command see where/what the drive is mounted as.
<m4gnu5> It was an ntfs partition, so I used fdisk to delete it, and created an ext3 partition.
<eean> grep hda /etc/fstab
<eean> grep hda5 /etc/fstab
<intelikey> m4gnu5 in konsole type; mount    and copy/paste the output to http://pastebin.ca  then bring us the url
<m4gnu5> The dribe is, of course at location /dev/hda5, and is mounted at /media/hda5.
<m4gnu5> okay, hang on.
<Dr_willis> example --->  /dev/hde1 on /media/hde1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Dr_willis> note the (rw) part
<Dr_willis> if you just got a (r) then it may be read only
<intelikey> nosuid    catchy
<m4gnu5> http://pastebin.ca/364439
<intelikey>    12. /dev/hdc5 on /media/hdc5 type ntfs
<intelikey> there's your problem.
<Dr_willis> yep.. i was about to say that
<m4gnu5> I've also checked fstab.  It looks odd, but I'm so new, I'm not sure.
<lorderunion> hi. at random intervals kubuntu goes to a black screen and then prompts me to log back in. everything i was working on or had open is gone, and it reverts to the last session. i can't figure out what's going on. any idea as to what it might be?
<Dr_willis> its not a ext2/3 drive :) its a windows ntfs drive
<m4gnu5> hdc is my second physical drive . . . I'm talking about hda5
<intelikey>    14. /dev/hda5 on /media/hda5 type ext3 (rw)
<intelikey> too quick ?
<m4gnu5> Too quick?
<Dr_willis> i though he said hdc earlier..
<intelikey> sudo chmod 777 /media/hda5
<m4gnu5> hold on
<m4gnu5> brwxrwxrwx 1 root disk 3, 5 2007-02-19 21:46 /dev/hda5
<m4gnu5> That's the drive permisions as they stand.
<intelikey> no it's not.
<m4gnu5> ?
<intelikey> that's the device node permissions
<m4gnu5> Okay . . .
<intelikey> sudo chmod 777 /media/hda5
<m4gnu5> Should I use thew sudo chmod command as instructed?
<m4gnu5> okay...
<intelikey> as normal user do;                                               mkdir /media/hda5/this\ is\ a\ test
<m4gnu5> Okay, done.
<m4gnu5> Okay . . .  hold on
<kristjan_> I got so far that I downloaded kiso.debdiff; now trying "debdiff apply ./kiso.debdiff" gets error "./kiso.debdiff does not exist."
<m4gnu5> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/hda5/this is a test': Permission denied
<kristjan_> *dpatch status ./kiso.debdiff*
<intelikey> ls -ld /media/hda5
<m4gnu5> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-02-19 20:05 /media/hda5
<yuriy> kristjan_ you don't need the ./ unless you're running a script or something
<m4gnu5> I see that there isn't w in two places there./
<intelikey> you didn't chmod it.
<m4gnu5> Yes, I did.  But I will again.  I was root already, so I skipped the sudo command.  Was that okay?
<kristjan_> yuriy: even with correct path "dpatch status /home/kristjan/varia/kiso.debdiff" I get "/home/kristjan/varia/kiso.debdiff does not exist."
<lorderunion> hi. at random intervals kubuntu goes to a black screen and then prompts me to log back in. everything i was working on or had open is gone, and it reverts to the last session. i can't figure out what's going on. any idea as to what it might be?
<intelikey> yeah if you're root you're root.
<m4gnu5> This time I did it from my user account, and entered the root passwd when prompted.
<intelikey> root password ?
<m4gnu5> create the file again?
<intelikey> sudo doesn't ask for a root password
<m4gnu5> It did me.
<intelikey> it asks for your password
<m4gnu5> I was no longer root.
<kristjan_> can anyone apply debdiff given here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kiso/+bug/75908 - if you succeed, then please let me now
<HymnToLife> m4gnu5, nope, it asks for _your_ password
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me get my "Lexmark 1200 Series" Printer to work?
<intelikey> sudo doesn't ask for the root password.
<m4gnu5> Right now I use the same password as root . . .
<m4gnu5> Sorry.  Confusing.
<eean> lol
<intelikey> it's still your password.
<m4gnu5> Yes.
<eean> by default ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<intelikey> yes test it.
<spitwise> user passwd will give root privs w/ sido
<intelikey> or ls it again
<m4gnu5> No I set it up.
<spitwise> sudo even
<yuriy> Kite_DH: what happens when you go to the printer settings and try to set it up?
<m4gnu5> Anyway, I wasn't su, and when I typed sudo etc . . . it asked for a passwd.
<monsterb_> Kite_DH do u have cups installed?
<lorderunion> hi. at random intervals kubuntu goes to a black screen and then prompts me to log back in. everything i was working on or had open is gone, and it reverts to the last session. i can't figure out what's going on. any idea as to what it might be?
<Kite_DH> yuriy: when i try to print, nothing comes out, then i check printjobs and theres nothing
<Kite_DH> yuriy: somebody here said to make it on "rawr file"
<intelikey> i setup my /etc/sudoers      ALL     ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD :ALL
<yuriy> Kite_DH: have you set up the printer in system settings?
<eean> lorderunion: if that happened to me I'd be worried about hardward trouble >.<
<m4gnu5> Now, do I:  mkdir /media/hda5/this\ is\ a\ test
<lorderunion> any way to test if it is hardware?
<Kite_DH> yuriy: not really, i just set it on raw file
<intelikey> m4gnu5 or ls -ld /media/hda5
<monsterb_> kite_DH goto cups website and use online setup program in your web browser ---> http://localhost:631/   u need root/password
<intelikey> either one should tell you if it took
<yuriy> lorderunion: you could run memtest to see if it's memory errors. it should be in your grub menu on boot.
<eean> lorderunion: well reboot and run memtest the next time you go to bed, couldn't hurt. though if it was hardware trouble it probably be your video card
<Kite_DH> monsterb_: explain that please
<m4gnu5> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2007-02-19 20:05 /media/hda5
<m4gnu5> OKAY!  Looks like write permission.
<intelikey> ok you can do what you want there now m4gnu5
<lorderunion> my video card worked a few weeks ago on my old system w/o troubles
<yuriy> monsterb_: does he really need to do that? kdeprint doesn't work for lexmark or sthing?
<Kite_DH> yuriy: there are many lexmark models in kdeprint, but mine
<gugu^> can someone help me to configure Local network
<yuriy> Kite_DH: have you tried a similar one maybe?
<m4gnu5> Thank you, Intelikey.  And will this be persistent?  ie:  won't have to do this after every boot?
<yuriy> Kite_DH: what is yours?
<intelikey> anytime
<m4gnu5> Or do I need to edit fstab?
<Kite_DH> yuriy: Lexmark 1200 Series
<intelikey> m4gnu5 and yes it's real permissions you set.
<m4gnu5> They're perminent until I change them?  Sweet!
<intelikey> yep
<osiris> anyone here able to play .wav files or mp3 files for system sounds ?  Does it just support .ogg's ?
<monsterb_>  yuriy - IMO i think cups website setup is easier - Lexmark are tricky printers to get working - is the 1200 listed?
<Kite_DH> yuriy: its with a scanner on it too
<m4gnu5> Thank you again.  Like I said, I'm a n00b.  Ben with MSDOS since v2.1, then all the flavors of Windows up to XP Pro.  I just
<m4gnu5> made the switch.
<m4gnu5> So far I like Kubuntu 6.10 the best . . .
<m4gnu5> Though I like Knoppix, but they say they don't recommend installing it perm.
<intelikey> m4gnu5 but be advised.  anyone withaccess to that box can do anything they want on that disk.   they don't have to own nor even have permissions on files/dirs to rm them.
<yuriy> Kite_DH, monsterb_: i see the 1100 listed, that might be the same driver
<eean> intelikey: dude thats true anyways, they just have to boot into another operating system or single user mode
<Kite_DH> yuriy: what if not? :(
<m4gnu5> I do realize that.  I will work on securing it better.
<intelikey> eean i didn't say local access.
<yuriy> monsterb_: of course if you have experience with lexmark/cups website setup please explain it to Kite_DH :)
<intelikey> eean any access
<eean> I normally don't hand out access to my desktop system ;)
<yuriy> Kite_DH: i found this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714&highlight=X1150.
<monsterb_> Kite_DH if it's wrong driver u will just waste ink on test page - thats all
<intelikey> now who want's to walk me through setting up a printer ?
<yuriy> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> it don't work yuriy
<Kite_DH> yuriy: im gonna try it
<monsterb_> kite_DH network printer?
<yuriy> intelikey: what don't? and sry about those links, that wasn't quite what i was hoping it would give
<intelikey> yuriy add printer wizard
<yuriy> oh
<yuriy> how so?
<Kite_DH> monsterb_: no idea
<ForgeAus> why doesn't my kget work anymore?
<yuriy> intelikey: what printer and what error do you get if any?
<ForgeAus>  it opens a window lets me set where to put the file, etc has an entry for the file, just doesn't seem to connect or put any data in the file!
<intelikey> when i click add printer the window just goes blank
<intelikey> that's all.   nothing more.
<yuriy> intelikey: no error message at all? eek.
<yuriy> intelikey: what version of ubuntu?
<intelikey> 6.6
<Dr_willis> egads! its so old it has vericose veins.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> ok.. not really
<gugu^> can someone help me to configure Local network
<Kite_DH> yuriy: doesnt work...
<m4gnu5> lmao
<m4gnu5> vericose veins . . .
<Dr_willis> gugu^,  care to clarify the question?
<m4gnu5> I just got it.
<yuriy> intelikey: try going to a konsole and typing kcmshell printers
<intelikey> yuriy also if i go to  127.0.0.1:631   i get the cups page but nothing in the page will work.
<fakepatriot> can someone tell me why Wine isn't showing up after i install it? i am running kubuntu edgy on AMD64.
<yuriy> then go to add and see if you get any errors in konsole
<m4gnu5> Me too fakepatriot.
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,   because it really dosen run by itself.. install some app with it (wine whatever.exe) and it 'should' make an icon
<gugu^> Dr_willis: How to setup Linux as a router for DSL
<yuriy> intelikey: have you tried administrator mode in the control module or have you put in your password for the cups page?
<Dr_willis> gugu^,  you got linux connected by dsl to the internet now?
<gugu^> yes
<Dr_willis> gugu^,  you got a 2nd network for the linux box?
<gugu^> yes
<Dr_willis> heh.. i 'think' what you want to check out is the ip-masquerading feature.. but its been ages sincve ive messed with it.
<intelikey> yuriy ok.  got error out of that.   "cant find module printer"
<fakepatriot> sorry..i am kinda new at this...what does that mean exactly?
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  what does what mean?
<gugu^> eth0 - for internet,  eth1 for local network
<Dr_willis> wine - isent a app you just 'run' you run it to run a windows binary
<monsterb_> yuriy i tried it and works great :)
<fakepatriot> "wine_0.9.31~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1_i386.deb"
<fakepatriot> oops
<intelikey> yuriy oh wait.
<Admiral_Chicago> 
<fakepatriot> wrong paste
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  i dident think wine worked on the 64bit disrto either...
<intelikey> yuriy my bad.   ok that just brings me right back to the kcontrol window for printers.
<intelikey> yuriy and clicking add just blanks the window
<fakepatriot> well i follwed some instructions from the website that apparently make it work...but since ive never use Wine before i don't know if they worked or how to run Wine...
<gugu^> Dr_willis: I found in internet how to do this, but I`m not understanding 2 steps
<Kite_DH> yuriy: this sucks :(...still cant print
<Dr_willis> gugu^,  its such a common task there may be some trivialy easy way to enable it  :) but i got a linksys router i use instead.
<Dr_willis> gugu^,  whats the part ya dont get?
<m4gnu5> Hey Intelikey . . .
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  download some windows binary.. and from the shell use 'wine whatever.exe'
<intelikey> yuriy    did you run hide ?
<intelikey> hey m4gnu5
<gugu^> Dr_willis: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-as-router-for-dsl-t1-line-etc.html
<gugu^> Dr_willis: Sptep5 and 6
<yuriy> Kite_DH: have you tried what monsterb_ was saying? kite_DH goto cups website and use online setup program in your web browser ---> http://localhost:631/   u need root/password
<monsterb_> Kite_DH did u try cups website? Pretty easy http://localhost:631/ - just login with your root/password - if your printer is plugged in and turned on, it will find it.
<m4gnu5> <smiles>  Just wondering.  Why is hda5's color blue with green background when my other drives are blue with black background color?
<yuriy> intelikey: all updates installed? what version of KDE?
<Dr_willis> gugu^,  you want to set the other machines on the lan to use the linux box as their gateway machine
<fakepatriot> oh ok i think i get it now..i'll try thanks for the help...
<m4gnu5> Is it important?
<intelikey> yuriy all updates that the standard repos present
<gugu^> i`m usin kubuntu on all machines
<intelikey> m4gnu5 permsiision probably
<intelikey> permissions
<Dr_willis> gugu^,  so confiure the network on the machines to use the first linux box as their gateway
<cpk1> gugu^: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<m4gnu5> I thought maybe, but wanted to ask.  Thank you for taking time to answer my questions, my friend.
<intelikey> m4gnu5 where are you seeing this colour ?
<Kite_DH> monsterb_: KDEPrint made it with CUPS too...didnt work out
<gugu^> Dr_willis: and I, whant to internet on them (its for an internet cafe)
<intelikey> m4gnu5 from the ls command ?
<m4gnu5> In terminal/console...
<intelikey> yeah that will be perm tripping that.
<gugu^> Dr_willis: How
<gugu^> :)
<m4gnu5> Sorry, konsole.
<yuriy> intelikey: shot in the dark, but upgrading to kde 3.5.5 from kubuntu.org _might_ help
<m4gnu5> Okay.  Groovy.
<Dr_willis> gugu^,  yes...  that makes sence...  you use the network confifguration tools to SET THE other machiens 'gateway' to the ip of the 'routerbox'
<gugu^> cpk1: i have tried, and it`s not working
<cpk1> gugu^: from the machine that is connected to the internet run this iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Dr_willis> !masquerade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masquerade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> gugu^: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward needs to say 1 not 0
<Dr_willis> i wonder if thers a ubuntu specific guide for this.
<intelikey> yuriy i really don't want to corrupt this installation    it's 100% apt getable  no forign repos.
<cpk1> Dr_willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyWirelessToWiredConnectionSharing that? it is basically the same if you have 2 wired connections
<intelikey> that way when packages break i can bitch all i want about it.   cause i know it's not something i added.
<cpk1> gugu^: still with me?
<gugu^> cpk1: yes
<monsterb_> Kite_DH your printer a Lexmark Optra Color 1200?
<cpk1> gugu^: did you check  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<gugu^> no
<cpk1> gugu^: edit /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and change the 0 to 1
<gugu^> cpk1:  I must write something at the begining /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, ok i tried but nothing happens...also if i try to run a '.exe' file by clicking on it i get an error message that says "KDEInit could not launch 'wine'"
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  dont click.. use the shell
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  you did install wine allready?
<cpk1> gugu^: kdesu kate /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<fakepatriot> lqtm, yes
<gugu^> cpk1: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<gugu^> cpk1:  no write permission for file "/prc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<Dr_willis> you normally echo to that file.. the 'ip-masquerading howto' has lots of good info on this.
<gugu^> cpk1: kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, i did 'kdesu wine Steaminstall.exe'
<cpk1> gugu^: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<gugu^> cpk1: its working
<cpk1> gugu^: the network is?
<gugu^> cpk1: no
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  why not try somthing SIMPLE.. and you dont need to 'kdesu' it...
<gugu^> cpk1: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  go download some simple windows game.. or find sol.exe
<cpk1> gugu^: if you have also done the MASQUERADE command then the boxes should be able to go outside now
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, ok i am gonna try to run a quake III demo i have installed on my flash drive...
<x04ty29er_> am i disconnected?
<x04ty29er_> apparently not
<intelikey> well i found one of my problems   lo   was down   was keeping me from using a browser to access cups   but i still have the same error there.  clicking any link/button in the cups page does nothing.
<gugu^> cpk1: what do you mean
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  quake has native linux ports.. :)
<cpk1> gugu^: the other computers connected to that one should be able to access the internet now
<intelikey> x04ty29er_ yes you are disconnected now.   we can't see you.
<x04ty29er_> lol
<ala> anyone know how to add a directory to the system wide path?
<x04ty29er_> im not an idiot
<intelikey> :)
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, oh...heh
<intelikey> ?
<x04ty29er_> lol
<x04ty29er_> i saw other people say stuff
<Dr_willis> ala,  thers some /etc/bashrc or similer files you can define the default PATH
<x04ty29er_> and realized
<x04ty29er_> that i was still connected
<HymnToLife> ala, yep, edit the relevant line in /etc/bashrc
<Dr_willis> ala,  better to just edit the users .bashrc or .bash_profile
<gugu^> cpk1: it`s not working
<intelikey> x04ty29er_ if you want a test that doesn't tell us that you are wondering try pinging your nick
<cpk1> gugu^: see if one of the other computers can connect to this ip 64.233.187.99 (that's google)
<x04ty29er> hm
<x04ty29er> i guess so
<x04ty29er> but
<x04ty29er> this is faster
<intelikey> that only you and the guy that pings you sees what's going on.
<x04ty29er> hm
<x04ty29er> i might next time
<intelikey> /ping x04ty29er_
<intelikey> am i disconnected?
<intelikey> looks like less typing to ping yourself
<x04ty29er> hm
<x04ty29er> more thinking
<gugu^> cpk1: i`m sorry, but no
<soulrider> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, well that didnt work...am i supposed to trying to install stuff or run '.exe' files?
<cpk1> gugu^: and these can all ping the main computer that is doing the networking?
<nomad111> hey all i have a dell inspiron 6400/e1505 which has a ricoh sd/mmc card reader, the problem is that when i put the card in its not getting detected
<nomad111> i cant see the card reader in /media
<Kite_DH> monsterb_: no, its a Lexmark 1200 Series
<nomad111> does any1 kno a solution
<Kite_DH> monsterb_: it has a scanner at the top
<fakepatriot> nomad111, is the card reader plugged in?
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  you install wine..  if its installed then 'wine' from the shell will run wine.. you normally use wine to run a windows binary for example to run sol.exe you would use 'wine sol.exe'
<nomad111> fakepatriot: its inbuilt into the laptop
<gugu^> cpk1: "The network is unreachable"
<fakepatriot> nomad111, oh then i have no clue...try !card reader
<fakepatriot> !card reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about card reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fakepatriot> curse you ubotu!
<cpk1> gugu^: ok so lets say box1 is the computer connected to the modem and box2 and box3 are the computers connected to box1
<Dr_willis> The media-card-reader in my laptop is not supported by linux at this time. :( sadly
<cpk1> gugu^: box2 cant ping box1?
<Dr_willis> but a $5 usb media reader works fine.
<gugu^> cpk1: no they can`t
<cpk1> gugu^: ok on box1 is eth1 configured?
<ala> this is the relevant part in my .bash_profile
<ala> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<ala> if [ -d ~/bin ]  ; then
<ala>     PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<ala>     PATH=/usr/local/binpy:"${PATH}"
<ala> fi
<ala> i added the part about binpy...
<underdog5004> !paste
<ala> is it correct?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gugu^> cpk1:  it`s configured with windows server, but now is kubuntu server
<cpk1> gugu^: huh?
<gugu^> cpk1:  :)
<intelikey> ok i'm getting an error now.   at least that's something to work with.      when i click the    print server > configure server       i get "Unable to configure print server. Error message received from manager:  \n   Unable to retrieve configuration file from the CUPS server. You probably don't have the access permissions to perform this operation."
<cpk1> gugu^: box1 is running linux correct?
<intelikey> so avoiding the obvious.   what would that mean ?
<gugu^> cpk1:  yes
<jbruckman> so, i'm getting an error with my modules. It says there is an orphane dmodule or something? I'm trying to change some system settings, and I can't. Can someone help me figure out what's wrong, and fix it?
<cpk1> gugu^: alright so is eth1 configured? what does ifconfig say its ip is?
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, ok well i tried 'wine' by itself and it gave me the same error message as when i clicked on '.exe' files...i suppose i will just try to reinstall...or should i just give up?
<Forge> hmm how do I set my samba computername and workgroup in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,   what error?
<Forge> brb
<gugu^> cpk1: there is no ip in ifconfig
<Dr_willis> Forge,  edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ForgeAus> back
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, "KDEInit could not launch 'wine'"
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  not from 'clicking' what happens if you type 'wine' in a terminal?
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  you did install wine dident you?
<nomad111> does any1 kno a good c ide
<nomad111> ansi c
<Dr_willis> emacs :)
<nomad111> does it have auto complete
<nomad111> and syntax highlighting
<Dr_willis> emacs has everything.. :)
<nomad111> even a compiler?
<Dr_willis> its hardcore
<nomad111> thats news to me
<Dr_willis> all its lacking is a decent text editor. :)
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, that is the error it gave me when i typed just 'wine' by itself...yes i did install it as far as i know...like three times over too
<cpk1> gugu^: alright do sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.27.1
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  how did you install wine?   its not that hard to use...  and i dont see why running wine from a shell would give 'KDEInit could not launch 'wine''
<gugu^> cpk1:  at the server or to other comp
<cpk1> gugu^: box1
<gugu^> cpk1: ok
<cpk1> gugu^: alright now would you like to use a dhcp server?
<gugu^> cpk1: yes,
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, i followed these instructions http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb and http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64 ...again, i am running kubuntu edgy AMD64...also i apologize if i am frustrating you...
<nomad111> Dr_willis: the interface for emacs is ancient
<cpk1> gugu^: alright so install dhcp using whatever apt tool you like
<Chicory> Argh.
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  no idea on the amd64 stuff.. its possible that wine for amd64 is still flakey. I dont bother with the 64bit disrtos.
<gugu^> cpk1: sudo apt-get install dhcpd       this is ok?
<cpk1> gugu^: yes, but iirc it will tell you to install dhcp
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  its highly possible wine is not installed correctly.
<apallo> how do i upgrade my kubuntu install to the latest version without reinstalling?
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, well how can i make sure that it is installed correctly?
<apallo> i realize that this is prolly a noob question, but i don't know where to start
<Adydas> sude apt-get upgrade
<gugu^> cpk1: ok,
<cpk1> gugu^: its installed?
<apallo> that just upgrades the packages for this version i thought?
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  no idea.. i dont mess with the 64bit disrtos.. i advise against using them.. theres not a lot to gain.. and a lot of issues to fight with.
<cpk1> apallo: are you on dapper or edgy?
<fakepatriot> apallo, sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<gugu^> cpk1:  yes, but its faild to start
<apallo> dapper
<cpk1> gugu^: thats expected since its not configured =)
<cpk1> !upgrade | apallo
<ubotu> apallo: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<apallo> thanks
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, unfortunately for me this is my only box until i can afford to build my own...
<gugu^> cpk1: :)
<cpk1> gugu^: kdesu kate /etc/dhcpd.conf
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  you dont need to run the 64bit disrtos on a 64bit machine.. they can run the 32bit disrto just fine.
<gugu^> cpk1: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server, Xlib: No protocol specified, kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, are you serious!? christ! all this time!? i should've guessed...stuff like this always happens to me....damnit..well at least i know now
<cpk1> gugu^: if you simply comment out everything and add this into it that should work, or you can find the lines that you should change and change those values http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6671/
<cpk1> gugu^: you know how to use nano?
<gugu^> cpk1:  nope :(
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  ugh.. yes.. :) i never use the 64bit disrtos... i was THINKING you may of not realized that..
<cpk1> gugu^: you get to learn, its really easy =D
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  think about it.. they run the 32bit version of windows and even dos just fine.
<apallo> it's telling me that 0 packages were upgraded
<cpk1> gugu^: sudo nano /etc/dhcpd.conf
<gugu^> cpk1: i know
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, so is there any advantages to running 64-bit?
<gugu^> cpk1: I must learn
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  in some special cases - yes.. but for most people.. no.
<apallo> !ubotu finding kubuntu version
<Dr_willis> fakepatriot,  i imagine in a year or so the 64bit stuff will get much better
<Dr_willis> its allredy gotten a lot better then it used to be
<Admiral_Chicago> very true
<cpk1> gugu^: so either comment out everything and add what is in my pastebin at the bottom or edit that file accordingly
<fakepatriot> Dr_willis, hopefully....well i suppose i am off to get a 32-bit kubuntu....thanks for the help Doc
<Adydas> Anything wrong with this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6659/ why wont it work for the TV
<slyfox> Problem - laptop - brigthness control - evey time I set a brigthness to be lower than maximum, when I relogin, it holds the brigthness as I set it for first 2 seconds and then switches back to maximum ? How do I fix this ?
<Dr_willis> "Within only a few days of Dell opening a new customer feedback website, they discovered that the feature most requested (by an almost 2-to-1 margin!) is an option on all new Dell PCs: pre-installed Linux.
<gugu^> cpk1: And how I save this
<cpk1> gugu^: ^O means ctrl shift o
<makuseru> hi, when i do an "apt-get update" i get these errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6672/ how can i resolve this
<cpk1> gugu^: ^ means ctrl and thats a capital o =)
<Adydas> makuseru: it looks like a key error
<Adydas> you have to install a key, hopefully somone else can help more..
<Dr_willis> thats weird that the keys for those sites are not there allready
<makuseru> all i did was uncomment universe and multi universe
<makuseru> you dont need keys for that do you
<Dr_willis> you may want to paste your whole sources.list ,  for us to check out
<Dr_willis> perhaps some funky weird typo. ive never seen messages like those befor
<slyfox> Problem - laptop - brigthness control - evey time I set a brigthness to be lower than maximum, when I relogin, it holds the brigthness as I set it for first 2 seconds and then switches back to maximum ? How do I fix this ?
<makuseru> alright, just a sec Dr_Willis
<gugu^> cpk1: :), thx
<gugu^> cpk1: but is not working :)
<ForgeAus> hmmm I can browse and find folders and files on samba using smb:// easily enough but how do I access Kubuntu shared files from the other end?
<ForgeAus> where do you set the computername and workgroup?
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  in the samba config file is where i set them
<Dr_willis> but im hardkore and like editing the files directly :)
<ForgeAus> theres an /etc/samba.conf?
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of samba config files..
<Dr_willis> i pasted its location earlier i thouight
<cpk1> gugu^: sudo nano /etc/default/dhcp and only have this INTERFACES="eth1" (you can leave all the stuff that is commented out there)
<Dr_willis>  - /etc/samba/*
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  the 'using samba' book is installable also as a package - so you can have it locally.
<makuseru> Dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/885034
<Dr_willis> makuseru,   #AUTOMATIX REPOS START
<Dr_willis> i would say # comment out EVERYTHING that automatix added
<makuseru> then how else can i get win32codecs? and other multamedia codecs
<mefisto__> what's the website that generates a sources.list?
<Dr_willis> but lets check out the original error. :)
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  you do NOT NOT NOT need to use automatix for that stuff
<makuseru> you dont?
<Dr_willis> I have them and never use automatix
<makuseru> how can you get them then?
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  you do  NOT NOT NOT x 100000000000
<Dr_willis> :)
<makuseru> i just removed automatix
<Dr_willis> they are in the severas repositoris is one way
<Dr_willis> or ya can download the .deb from the mplayer homepage is another .
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Kite_DH> !customize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kite_DH> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jucato> !changethemes | Kite_DH
<ubotu> Kite_DH: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<makuseru> so just add "deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ edgy-seveas list_of_sections " to my sources?
<Jucato> makuseru: follow the instructions on that page
<makuseru> i dont see them
<Jucato> you should substitute "list_of_sections" for an actual section, listed at the end of the page
<makuseru> oh ok
<gugu^> cpk1: there is nothing
<cpk1> gugu^: hmm?
<Dr_willis> heh heh - it pays to read the site thourghly
<Adydas> Is there a Kde gui based way to setup tv out?
<mefisto__> I've got kde 3.5.6 installed. To generate a sources.list from source-o-matic webpage, should I select the "Kubuntu.org bleeding edge KDE" option to receive the right updates?
<ForgeAus> back
<Jucato> front
<ForgeAus> ok where was I ... if the workgroup is set to a matching string...
<justin_> Hey guys, I have a quick question.. I'm a newb and I think I messed something big up recently.. When I try to run Kate from the command line I get the error:
<ForgeAus> then the computer should show up (whatever name it is) in the same workgroup right?
<justin_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<justin_>   Major opcode:  144
<justin_>   Minor opcode:  3
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  you need to restart the samba services
<justin_>   Resource id:  0x0
<Admiral_Chicago> justin_: that's why you run kate with "run command" in the K menu
<justin_> Failed to open device
<justin_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<makuseru> Dr_willis: i removed all automatix things, and same problem, plus a key error for that new repo even though i added the key, but it siad it wouldnt export the key
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis how do you do that?
<Dr_willis> justin_,  thats such a faq. :) its from the wacom tablet being in the xorg.conf
<justin_>   Major opcode:  144
<justin_>   Minor opcode:  3
<justin_>   Resource id:  0x0
<justin_> Failed to open device
<justin_> Oops sorry about that
<justin_> thought it might go on one line.. =)
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  same as any other service.. :)     - sudo /etc/init.d/whatever restart
<ForgeAus> I'm not even certain I've started them to begin with!
<justin_> All apologies for the faq then!
<Dr_willis> :)
<justin_> Thanks for the help
<Jucato> !pastebin | justin_
<ubotu> justin_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> justin_,  lets find the url
<Dr_willis> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> hmm..
<Jucato> er.. Dr_willis?
<ForgeAus> um I don't see any samba in /etc/init.d/
<justin_> Did I miss something?
<Dr_willis> whats thats factoud for that wacom/tablet thing...
<mefisto__> justin_: if you want to get rid of that message, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1264009
<intelikey> if you did i did too
<Jucato> justin_: those errors are for the wacom entries in xorg.conf. but since you don't have a wacom or are not using a Tablet PC, they show up. but these errors are safe to ignore
<Adydas> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<makuseru> Dr_willis: i removed all automatix things, and same problem, plus a key error for that new repo even though i added the key, but it siad it wouldnt export the key
<Dr_willis> just real annoying errors. :)
<mefisto__> I've got kde 3.5.6 installed. To generate a sources.list from source-o-matic webpage, should I select the "Kubuntu.org bleeding edge KDE" option to receive the right updates?
<Jucato> which can be avoided by launching GUI apps from Alt+F2 :)
<justin_> Oh great ok thanks, I was trying to install beryl and kate scared me from the outset
<justin_> but I'll just ignore it
<cpk1> gugu^: so where are you at now?
<ForgeAus> are you sure dr_willis theres no /etc/init.d/* files with smb or samba in them anywhere
<Dr_willis> not on ubuntu at this minet.. let me check
<kevman> Hey, where do I put a command that I want to run every time I boot?
<kevman> What script?
<intelikey> Dr_willis the wacom errors ?
<Admiral_Chicago> kevman: ~/.kde/Autostart
<kevman> I need before X loads.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I believe you have to install samba
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  i got a /etc/init.d/samba script.. to start samba
<ForgeAus> which package?
<intelikey> Dr_willis was that what you were asking about ?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i forget....
<Jucato> ForgeAus: samba :)
<ForgeAus> ahh IC samba itself
<Dr_willis> :)
<ForgeAus> I thought I already had it
<Jucato> !info samba | ForgeAus
<ubotu> forgeaus: samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 2956 kB, installed size 7392 kB
<Jucato> hm.. ubotu? slacking off?
<mefisto__> I've got kde 3.5.6 installed. To generate a sources.list from source-o-matic webpage, should I select the "Kubuntu.org bleeding edge KDE" option to receive the right updates?
<ForgeAus> hmm I wish XP had some simple LDAP
<gugu^> cpk1: I modified Ip adress on box and its working
<Jucato> mefisto__: 3.5.6 is the latest. but yes, the kde-latest repository would probably give you the proper updates
<intelikey> Dr_willis it's real simple to remove the three wacom device listings in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf     the three device listings and the mention of them in the server section
<Admiral_Chicago> kevman: what exactly are you trying to do
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  yes - i can do it.. :) but others need help. heh ...
<cpk1> gugu^: great can box2 access google?
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago
* Admiral_Chicago returns the wave to Jucato 
* Jucato redirects intelikey's suggestions to justin_
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  of course i actually have a wacom tablet.. it sucks...
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> lol
<ForgeAus> I wonder when "longhorn"/vista server will come out...
<makuseru> Dr_willis: i removed all automatix things, and same problem, plus a key error for that new repo even though i added the key, but it siad it wouldnt export the key
<Admiral_Chicago> who cares, their servers are terrible
<kevman> Admiral_Chicago, there is a little app that hacks this thing's video BIOS into support the resolution I want it X to start in.
<mefisto__> Jucato: so what the source-o-matic page refers to as "bleeding edge" is kde 3.5.6? or is it more recent than that?
<BrettV> I attempted to run adept but it would not load. So I restarted my machine. Now when I run adept it says that another process is using it so I cannot. I guess there is a crashed process running... can someone help me fix this?
<Admiral_Chicago> kevman: wow, okay good luck with that, never heard of it
<Admiral_Chicago> !adeptcrash | BrettV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  thats not really an error - i think you can still install stuff.. it will just warn you about them not being verified.
<Jucato> mefisto__: the latest kde version is 3.5.6. source-o-matic will add a kubuntu.org/kde-latest repository if you check that "bleeding edge" option. kde-latest will hold future kde updates (if they come)
<gugu^> cpk1: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> dammit, who knows the factoid
<kevman> Admiral_Chicago, the command works fine. I just need it run at boot.
<intelikey> Dr_willis i find it easiest to help others by having them pastbin their xorg.conf then correcting it and saying there use that     saves time too.
<Jucato> !adeptfix | BrettV
<ubotu> BrettV: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<BrettV> hehe
<BrettV> thanks Jucato
<cpk1> gugu^: alright we arent done yet though =)
<mefisto__> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: it's adeptfix or adeptcrashfix
<Admiral_Chicago> there you go. thanks Jucato.
<gugu^> cpk1: thank you very much :)
<makuseru> Dr_willis: oh, well whats the package form seveas that has the codecs in it?
<intelikey> makuseru warning != error
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  w32codecs  i think
<Dr_willis> !find w32codecs
<Jucato> makuseru: if you just need w32codecs, you could just download the .deb file and install that
<Jucato> makuseru: I gave the link earlier
<ubotu> Package/file w32codecs does not exist in edgy
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Jucato> makuseru: ^^^
<cpk1> gugu^: sudo iptables-save > /etc/network/iptables.list (this saves your current MASQUERADE rule in /etc/network/iptables.list)
<makuseru> thanks
<gugu^> cpk1: ok, thx
<cpk1> gugu^: still more work to do =)
<BrettV> Is perl installed by default?
<cpk1> gugu^: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Jucato> BrettV: I believe so
<intelikey> Jucato in a cli browser i can't see the whole link on that page.   it's needs a tinyurl added.
<Jucato> intelikey: which one?
<cpk1> gugu^: edit the eth1 line to look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6673/
<intelikey>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<intelikey> the rul to the actual .deb
<Jucato> in the wiki itself? hm... hold on
<intelikey> turncates at about  http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32code
<justin_> Ah yeah I was removing them as we speak
<Jucato> intelikey: it's not a url you click though.. because it's supposed to be used with wget. there's nothing to click in the wiki page itself
<justin_> Is there a way to jump to an su, I was IN kate editing my xorg.conf file and it won't let me save because I don't have the power.. So I'll have to close it without saving and run sudo kate from the command line, THEN I can save it
<intelikey> yes i know.  that's the point.  the cli user doesn't get the full address.
<niblets> My kopete wont connect to the MSN server, and ideas of how to fix it?r
<intelikey> @ Jucato ^
<niblets> I get a mixture of "your password was wrong" (whereas it is ALWAYS correct" and "Could not connect to the MSN server"
<Jucato> intelikey: how permanent is a tinyurl? how long does the tinyurl's link to the real url last?
<intelikey> err console user     but it doesn't really matter cause i don't do proprietary and dr_willis already has it...   that's about the extent of console users in here
<intelikey> Jucato i don't really know.
<makuseru> hi, when i "apt-get update" i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6674/ how can i fix this?
<intelikey> makuseru those are warnings.    telling you that you don't have the correct gpg key.
<intelikey> or you don't have gpg installed ?
<intelikey> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<intelikey> nice net split...
<intelikey> ye ha
<niblets> What just happened to everyone? And can anyone tell me how to update kopete?
<cpk1> thats a real netsplit intelikey =)
<Jucato_> yay kool! netsplit?
<Jucato_> hahah
<Jucato_> niblets: what version do you have now?
<mefisto__> are there normally any items in kmenu related to wine? should I expect to see anything after installing wine?
<Jucato_> current Kopete version available in Kubuntu is 0.12.4 (using KDE 3.5.6)
<soulrider> !basket
<ubotu> basket: User-friendly way to run programs and manage links in KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-6 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<intelikey> yeah  real as in several servers desynced
<niblets> Jucato_ How can I find out my current version?
<Jucato_> mefisto__: after installing wine? no. sometimes kmenu entries appear for apps you installed using wine
<Jucato_> niblets: Kopete Help menu -> About Kopete
<intelikey> or kopete --version
<niblets> 0.12.3 (using KDE 3.5.5)
<Jucato_> niblets: if you're on Edgy, you can upgrade your KDE to 3.5.6. if you're on Dapper, you're stuck with KDE 3.5.5 for now
<niblets> I'm on edgy
<Jucato_> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php <---
<niblets> How easy is it to upgrade/update?
<gugu^> cpk1: ok....
<cpk1> gugu^: finished?
<gugu^> cpk1: yes
<Jucato_> niblets: so far, I have heard of no problems regarding upgrades from KDE 3.5.5 to 3.5.6
<niblets> So do I put in the console command they have in italics?
<niblets> *not italics, lighter text
<cpk1> gugu^: I think thats it, do me a favor though and pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' and also the output of 'cat /etc/dhcpd.conf'
<Jucato_> niblets: um... you run the commands to download and add the key. then you add one of the repositories listed there to your sources.list
<fanscore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<intelikey> cups error   E  Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Address already in use.
<Jucato_> intelikey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs <--- good enough for you?
<niblets> how do I add them to the sources list? Jucato_
<Jucato_> !repositories | niblets
<ubotu> niblets: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato_> intructions are there
<niblets> thanks
<gugu^> cpk1: on private
<cpk1> !pastebin | gugu^
<ubotu> gugu^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> Jucato_ yea   http://tinyurl.com/ye7s6w   that i can see   (:
<gugu^> cpk1:  ok
<gugu^> auto eth0
<gugu^> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<niblets> So updating this would update Kopete? Jucato_
<cpk1> gugu^: NO
<gugu^> auto eth1
<cpk1> gugu^: stop
<gugu^> iface eth1 inet static
<gugu^> address 192.168.27.1
<cpk1> gugu^: ...
<gugu^> netmask 255.255.255.0
<gugu^> gateway 192.168.27.1
<Jucato> niblets: it would update all of KDE, including Kopete
<gugu^> pre-up /sbin/iptables-restore /etc/network/iptables.rules
<cpk1> gugu^: did you read the factoid?
<gugu^> auto eth2
<gugu^> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<gugu^> auto ath0
<gugu^> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<gugu^> auto wlan0
<gugu^> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<gugu^> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<gugu^> provider dsl-provider
<cpk1> ...
<gugu^> cpk1:  yes
<intelikey> does anyone know how to kill a socket ?
<gugu^> cpk1: sorry
<intelikey> cups error   E  Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Address already in use.
<cpk1> gugu^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org click that link then paste the text into that and then press the paste bottom at the bottom of that page
<intelikey> E [20/Feb/2007:00:32:59 -0600]  Unable to save remote.cache - Permission denied   also getting that error
<oleg> I need help with ubuntu's automount system. Usually multiple users are logged into the computer through kde. When an active user inserts media into the computer, other user gets media access rights instead.
<gugu^> cpk1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6680/
<Jucato_> ok this is getting annoying
<Jucato> seriously...
<cpk1> gugu^: looks good but comment out option domain-name "fugue.com"; and option domain-name-servers toccata.fugue.com; in /etc/dhcpd.conf you dont need those
<niblets> When I changed the repositories on Adept, it says I have to hit apply, but the apply button is faded (un clickable)
<gugu^> cpk1:  so I can remove theme
<cpk1> gugu^: just put a # at the beginning of the line they are on
<Admiral_Chicago> niblets: are you suod
<gugu^> ok
<shawnyboi> hey whats up?
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<niblets> Admiral_Chicago Am I what, sorry?
<Admiral_Chicago> niblets: did you enter your password at anypoint?
<niblets> yes
<niblets> I got a prompt when I opened adept
<gugu^> cpk1: thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, okay have a screenshoot?
<gugu^> cpk1:  Can I give You one more quiestion?
<gugu^> :)
<cpk1> gugu^: now when you restart box1 everything *should* work
<cpk1> sure
<gugu^> cpk1:  how to install xlibs
<cpk1> xlibs-data?
<cpk1> sudo aptitude install xlibs-data
<niblets> Admiral_Chicago I do, but how can I show you it?
<Admiral_Chicago> niblets: upload it to imageshack
<niblets> ok.
<willy> #kubuntu-es
<niblets> Ok, nevermind, I have gotten past that. But now I have applied the universe multiverse thing, what do I do? the guide doesnt say how to get KDE 3.5.6 from there on
<gugu^> cpk1:  I whant to install ymessenger,and theire says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6682/
<cpk1> gugu^: so try aptitude install -f?
<underdog5004> so, when I get katapult up, and I type in "swif" I get the swiftfox browser. If I type in "swift" I get a link to www.getswiftfox.com, which opens in konq...any ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago> underdog5004: it's in your home directore...
<Jucato> actually, it's the Bookmark Catalog conflicting with the Programs Catalog
<Jucato> (afaik and iirc)
<Jucato> you can remove the Bookmark catalog if you want.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, that is also a possibility
<underdog5004> Admiral_Chicago, I'm looking at my /home now...can't see any .katapult dir or anything like that...
<Admiral_Chicago> underdog5004: look at your bookmarks
<Jucato> Alt+Space, Ctrl+C (to bring up the config menu) -> Configure Katapult -> Catalogs -> remove Bookmark Catalog
<Admiral_Chicago> or it may be in kmenu
<gugu^> cpk1: yes, but i can`t install yamessenger
<underdog5004> nope on bookmarks and nope on .kmenu...
<underdog5004> or kmenu
<Jucato> underdog5004: did you try removing the bookmark catalog?
<underdog5004> I don't see one, even in my /home w/ hidden folders shown...
<Jucato> underdog5004: <Jucato> Alt+Space, Ctrl+C (to bring up the config menu) -> Configure Katapult -> Catalogs -> remove Bookmark Catalog
<underdog5004> thanks
<underdog5004> I see it now...you rock
<Contrast012083> What's up, everyone?
<Contrast012083> Does anyone here have both Gnome and KDE installed?
<underdog5004> Jucato, very cool, I got it!
<Contrast012083> Is there any way to configure the way GTK apps look in KDE, besides what's available in KControl?
<underdog5004> idk
<d03boy> i was just playing with my video settings and now i cant change my resolution back to 1280x800
<d03boy> i change it, but when I restart X it doesnt save it ors omething
<d03boy> its weird
<underdog5004> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<d03boy> ...thats a little rediculous :P
<d03boy> i know what videocard I have. I know what monitor I have
<underdog5004> well...yeah...
<Contrast012083> d03boy, was 1280x800 the default setting when you installed Kubuntu?
<d03boy> Contrast012083, I believe so
<Contrast012083> then yeah, just run the command underdog said.
<d03boy> there is a specific "monitor driver" that shows up in the list for my laptop
<d03boy> ugh... once I start this reconfigure, can I cnacel out of it?
<d03boy> cancel
<Contrast012083> No, it make a backup of the file it's overwriting.
<Contrast012083> What it does is reset your xorg.conf (the file that determines all the settings your display device, video card, and input devices) back to its default settings.
<d03boy> well I just totally screwed up that command
<d03boy> so I need to fix it now
<d03boy> back to what it was a minute ago
<gugu^> cpk1:When i whant to install ymessenger, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6685/
<Contrast012083> Do you use Beryl or Compiz?
<d03boy> who are you talking to?
<Contrast012083> you.
<d03boy> i'm not using either of them
<Contrast012083> gugu, did you check and see if you have those packages installed in Synaptic?
<Contrast012083> Then you should be good. Just run that command and you're set.
<Contrast012083> If that doesn't work the way you want it to...
<Contrast012083> Open Konqueror as root (Alt+F2, kdesu konqueror), go to /etc/X11, switch the view mode to Tree, and sort by date...
<d03boy> im still confused as to why I cant just use the system settings :P
<Contrast012083> Then open xorg.conf and whichever backup file was modified around the time you started messing with things. Just delete the contents of xorg.conf and paste the contents of the other one in to it.
<d03boy> you'd think it would work...
<Contrast012083> Yeah, you'd think so. It usually does, but it has problems with certain devices sometimes.
<Contrast012083> How long have you been using Linux?
<d03boy> a few years
<d03boy> its my secondary laptop though
<d03boy> so I dont use it primarily
<d03boy> it usually just sits here with irc open
<Contrast012083> And you're still not comfortable editing config. files? :-P
<d03boy> ya I am
<d03boy> xorg has always been a problem for me
<d03boy> it doesnt like my hardware I think
<Contrast012083> J/p... What kind of setup do you have?
<d03boy> dell inspiron 8600 laptop
<d03boy> pain in the ass :(
<Contrast012083> What kind of graphics card, I mean?
<d03boy> geforce fx 5600 Go!
<d03boy> i think thats the name ofit
<d03boy> 64mb
<Contrast012083> Have you tried installed the proprietary NVidia driver?
<Contrast012083> installing*
<d03boy> i believe that is what I have installed at the moment
<d03boy> i installed it with apt-get a few days ago
<Contrast012083> nvidia-glx?
<d03boy> ran glxgears and it worked fine
<Contrast012083> Hmm
<Contrast012083> Did you try changing the resolution with nvidia-settings?
<d03boy> no
<d03boy> haha, I have no idea that existed
<Contrast012083> You [i] might[/i]  give that a shot if you're determined. If it doesn't work, you can always run that command to reset it.
<Contrast012083> Oh, one thing to keep in mind...
<Contrast012083> Running that command will reset your driver back to the free "nv" driver.
<Contrast012083> Open a terminal, type nv and hit tab a couple times. You'll see all the different NVidia tools that came with the prop. driver.
<d03boy> ya, thats why i decided to cancel :P
<Contrast012083> Did you see what I was saying about just copying and pasting your previous xorg.conf into the current one?
<d03boy> ya i already did that
<d03boy> with mv
<d03boy> hopefully thats ok
<Contrast012083> Should be good then. That's what I always do when I've screwed something up and it's always worked.
<d03boy> cool
<Contrast012083> Once you're sure it's working alright, you might want to keep a copy of your working xorg.conf in an easy-to-remember place so you won't have to hunt through /etc/X11 for the right one.
<d03boy> good call
<Contrast012083> Have you checked out Beryl before/know what it is?
<d03boy> ive heard about it and seen videos
<d03boy> i was actually considering installing it
<d03boy> i dont know a lot about it though
<Contrast012083> Which release of Kubuntu are you using?
<captnjack4564> what do i get by downloading the dvd instead of the cd?
<Contrast012083> Good question. I didn't even know there was a DVD.
<underdog5004> captnjack4564, more packages.
<underdog5004> well, more packages available w/o d/l'ing them
<Contrast012083> More bloat, in other words. :-\
<d03boy> im on dapper
<captnjack4564> bloat... kinda like vista?
<underdog5004> no, more bloat readily available
<Contrast012083> That'd be tough to match, captnjack4564.
<captnjack4564> haha yeah... so you guys dont think there would be advantage in downloading the dvd
<Contrast012083> do3boy, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<d03boy> i installed with the netinstall captnjack
<captnjack4564> where do i find the netinstall... i didnt know it existed
<Jucato> captnjack4564: if you don't have an very good internet connection and you want more package readily available without having to download, you're better off with the DVD
* d03boy reads
<Contrast012083> captnjack, I personally don't, but you might want to find out what is actually included in the DVD. It might be stuff you would use.
<Jucato> afaik, the DVD includes all of main and restricted, and some universe apps
<d03boy> aw, beryl is not supported on dapper :(
<d03boy> oh well, who needs support?
<captnjack4564> well i'm on a university network so download speed really isn't an issue ;)
<Contrast012083> The Beryl forums are good enough support for me.
<Contrast012083> jack, I'd say go with the CD. You can always look through the repositories on Synaptic and decide what you want to install yourself.
<captnjack4564> sweet thanks
<Contrast012083> I'd like to see Ubuntu start offering a custom install option, where it asks you what all you do on your computer throughout the process, and only installs the relevant packages.
<vge> Contrast012083: i think it's simple that way that it installs "everything" for new people
<d03boy> ya
<captnjack4564> where can i find the netinstall just out of curiosity to look at it?
<d03boy> maybe there isnt one... maybe I did dl the whole cd
<Jucato> there's a netinstall, but not an official CD afaik
<Jucato> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<captnjack4564> wicked
<Contrast012083> True, but I'm just saying it'd be nice if they could put up a seperate ISO for more experienced users who don't want to spend the first hour after installing the CD removing software.
<underdog5004> So, dell has basically cloned digg.com to see what people want. They have an "idea" that you can promote...Preinstalled linux. Go there and make it count!   www.dellideastorm.com
<oleg> I need help with ubuntu's automount system. Usually multiple users are logged into the computer through kde. When an active user inserts media into the computer, other user gets media access rights instead.
<user______> serena
<underdog5004> serena?
<user______> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<underdog5004> hmm, you're retarded.
<kraut> moin
<Ademan> anyone know about how large a fresh install of edgy is?
<underdog5004> about 2.5 gigs
<underdog5004> I think the installer says that your / partition needs a minimum of 2 gigs...
<Ademan> alright cool thanks
<underdog5004> but 2.5-3 is about what I see in rl...
<underdog5004> np
<_fitz_> http://www.repubblica.it/2005/i/sezioni/scienza_e_tecnologia/software/cuba-linux/cuba-linux.html
<piro_> does firefox close suddenly for anyone else ?
<vge> seldom, but yes
<piro_> wondering if i should get back to 1.5
<vge> havent bothered me that mutch as it has the "restore windows" - option, but if it's constant, i see no big deal converting back
<vge> *would not see big..
<yettenet> Hello there! Can anyone tell me where I can set startup applications?
<Jucato> !autostart | yettenet
<ubotu> yettenet: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<yettenet> I see
<yettenet> And where can I disable KDE remembering my previous session
<yettenet> ?
<Contrast012083> Yettenet, System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager.
<Jucato> yettenet: System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<Contrast012083> Start with an empty session.
<Jucato> snap
<yettenet> Ahm...
<yettenet> Thanks :P
<Contrast012083> Yup.
<Contrast012083> Does anyone know if there's a way to configure how GTK apps look in KDE, aside from the settings in KControl?
<piro_> wow nice bot rofl
<Contrast012083> Or, if one had both Gnome and KDE installed, would the changes you make to the appearance of GTK apps in Gnome also apply to when you run them in KDE?
<Kite_DH> how to install a icon theme?
<Contrast012083> Kite_DH, System Settings -> Appearance, Icons.
<Jucato> !changethemes | Kite_DH
<ubotu> Kite_DH: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Kite_DH> hmm, i downloaded this theme, it contained folders with .png files, and a index.desktop file, where is the file i have to put into system settings> appearance > icons
<Kite_DH> ???
<Eltran> heya
<Kite_DH> hi^^
<Contrast012083> Kite, the original .tar.gz file is the one you want to use
<Eltran> how can I force the wireless lan to connect when I start my comptuer ?
<Jucato> Kite_DH: you don't need to extract the theme. use the .tar.gz. the instructions are on that page
<Eltran> it doesn't connect automatically to teh netw0rk
<Kite_DH> Jucato: thank you very much
<underdog5004> lol, still nothing happening in here?
<zaris> what is the name of that site that shows me all the files in ubuntu and their package??
<underdog5004> google is your friend
<oleg> I need help with ubuntu's automount system. Usually multiple users are logged into the computer through kde. When an active user inserts media into the computer, other user gets media access rights instead. Did anyone have same problem?
<zaris> underdog5004: hey
<Jucato> zaris: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<zaris> underdog5004: i am coming from google
<underdog5004> ah
<Jucato> that one?
<zaris> underdog5004: i think the answer is shorter than your advice
<zaris> underdog5004: :)
<underdog5004> rofl
<zaris> Jucato: thanks
<underdog5004> sorry, I didn't know the site...
<zaris> underdog5004: ok
<zaris> :)
<underdog5004> Jucato, will beryl run well on i810 Integrated Graphics?
<Jucato> underdog5004: I honestly don't know
<Jucato> underdog5004: Google is your friend :D
<underdog5004> oh, that was a good one!
<underdog5004> lol
<chavo> underdog5004, it works alright on mine
<Jucato> !beryl | underdog5004
<ubotu> underdog5004: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<chavo> but I only have 384M ram
<Jucato> that site may be more useful
<underdog5004> meh...I'll just wait for my graphics card to get here...then I can set up my new (to me) computer...
<chavo> yeah it's definitely much slower, but it does work
<Obsidian> *sigh*
<MasterDash> There.
<vegasmcpc> hey, i have a raid array started and running, i just need to know what filesystem to make it and i need to know how to mount it
<vegasmcpc> anybody able to help?
<MasterDash> Okay folks.  Have a bit of a question regarding video capture over USB (2.0 of course)  Getting to be a pain in my ..erm..neck.
<MasterDash> Heh..or not.  maybe the bad time of day for this.
<karen> hi, I have user homes on second drive mounted with ntfs-3g I can read and write to disk, but user homes are owned by root. I tried chown and chgrp to make homes owned by user:user, but it does not work. Any ideas?
<tuco> Good morning people. Anybody know how to install icon themes? Read the explanation on kde site but can't seem to do it.
<firecrotch> karen: NTFS format partitions don't have file and folder permissions like Ext2/3, they'll always be owned by the user that mounted the drive, usually root
<firecrotch> karen: why do you even have /home on an NTFS partition?
<Contrast012083> tuco, System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Install New Theme...
<karen> firecrotch: its part of mirgrating from win2k 2 linux, the users hard drive was already NTFS
<fanscore> !fr
<Contrast012083> Then just browse to the archive file that you downloaded.
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<karen> firecrotch: this means that /home/* is all root:root, which creates a real problem with crossover office
<Contrast012083> Alternatively, you can browse through the packages starting with "kde-icons" in Adept and install the ones you want there.
<firecrotch> karen: unfortunately, the only way for it to not be root:root is to convert the partition to ext2 or ext3
<tuco> I did that Contrast. I have downloaded the tar .gz file, extracted it, and went into Appearance/Icons/ and install but it doesnt work
<karen> firecrotch: then win2k will not be able to read the partition. Is that right?
<Contrast012083> Where'd you download it from?
<tuco> can't find this: /usr/share/icons/
<firecrotch> karen: that's correct, though there may be some program that will still let you read it from windows
* karen groans
<tuco> kde look
<Contrast012083> tuco, you mean that folder doesn't exist on your system?
<karen> firecrotch: any suggestions for tools to convert ntfs to ext3
<tuco> I don't know how to get to it :-(?
<Contrast012083> you have to be root to make any changes to it. you should be able to read it fine though.
<Contrast012083> what happens when you type that in the address bar in Konqueror?
<firecrotch> karen: you might want to look into explore2fs, which will let you use ext partitions from windows http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<tuco> Aaaaaah got it
<Contrast012083> I don't think that's really going to help your situation though.
<Contrast012083> What's it say when you try to install the icon theme in System Settings?
<firecrotch> karen: you'll have to back up the data, and then use your favorite partitioning program, be it Qtparted or Partition Magic, or plain old parted
<karen> firecrotch: thx
<firecrotch> karen: you're welcome
<cntb> on dapper here why my firefox-bin FF2 is in /opt/firefox ?
<tuco> the file is not a valid icon them archive
<mefisto__> is ntfs-3g something we can now trust to not corrupt data?
<cntb> has anyone compiled and installed mplayerplug-in from sourceforge.net ?
<redha> Hi, Just installed Kubuntu on a Toshiba laptop, apparently wireless is not working...how can I make sure??
<vge> redha: does it see in the kcontrol menu?
<vge> under networking
<Contrast012083> cntb, there's a .deb package for that.
<redha> there is eth0 and eth1
<firecrotch> mefisto__: It's still not 100% there yet.  Maybe 98% at most.
<vge> and eth1 has the "wireless icon"?
<redha> nope nothing indicative of a wireless connection
<mefisto__> thanks firecrotch. I'll wait before I try it
<vge> check lspci to see that it's visible to the system
<redha> they are exactly the same except eth0 has an IP which is the connection I have now
<vge> then !wireless
<vge> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<firecrotch> mefisto__: I personally don't use it because I don't trust it yet.
<mefisto__> firecrotch: neither do I
<redha> Guess this is the line of interest: "02:0a.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI                                                                                                    Adapter (rev 04)"
<redha> so its detected right?
* firecrotch slaps self
<vge> well, atleast it's not broadcom, gz :)
<firecrotch> mefisto__: apparently they're claiming that it's 100% safe now
<vge> redha: if you try google on that name, i think you can find a solution kinda fast
<redha> lol, didn't understand the joke, but guess its not a crucial point to understand ;)
<cntb> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<redha> ok great ill do that vge (using cables), the system is updating now so I don't really wanna tweak around
<mefisto__> firecrotch: yes I was just reading the website, but they would say that, wouldn't they?
<cntb> is mplayerplug-in in pre-built packages?
<cntb> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mefisto__> cntb: are you talking about the mplayer firefox plugin?
<Jucato> cntb: what do you mean?
<firecrotch> mefisto__: They've always been honest about how safe it is (as are 99.99% of developers in the Linux community)
<dettoaltrimenti_> I just downloaded the package abs-guide from adept, which should just be a text file. Where did it save to?
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: try looking around /usr/share/doc
<mefisto__> firecrotch: I don't mean they are being deliberately dishonest, just overconfident perhaps
<firecrotch> mefisto__: judging by their testing, I would be confident too
<mefisto__> firecrotch: so why aren't you using it?
<firecrotch> mefisto__: I just noticed that they've put out the Release Candidate.
<firecrotch> But I also have no need to use it, really.  The only thing I use Windows for at all is programming in VB.NET for one of my classes
<mefisto__> firecrotch: I have another fat32 disk that I can use with windows and kubuntu, so I don't really need it. I'll wait a few months before trying it out
<mefisto__> cntb: are you after the mplayer firefox plugin?
<frojnd> what's the name of package that installes opera
<firecrotch> mefisto__: That works too :)  I used to have a fat32 partition
<frojnd> ???
<frojnd> I wanna test opera..
<frojnd> so..
<frojnd> :=
<firecrotch> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<frojnd> ah ;)
<firecrotch> frojnd: if you already have the commercial repo in your sources.list, I believe the package is called opera9, so you can just do sudo apt-get install opera9
<firecrotch> frojnd: sorry, the package is just called "opera"
<ailean> I was thinking of getting a Mac and dual-booting with Kubuntu.  Has anyone done this? And if so, what hardware incompatibilities have you had (if any)?
<cntb> can I find here http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/ the mplayerplug-in ?
<walec51> helo
<ailean> cntb, are you running dapper?
<cntb> ailean better get an intel machine not PPC
<cntb> yes ailean
<ailean> cntb, yeah, of course
<frojnd> firecrotch: looks like I don't have commercial repo..
<Jucato> cntb: you mean the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<cntb> yes Jucato
<Jucato> !info mozilla-mplayer dapper
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<walec51> I have a problem with setting a static IP on kubuntu, could someone plz help me?
<Jucato> cntb: ^^^^
<mefisto__> cntb: it's mozilla-mplayer, in multiverse
<cntb> I got spoiled intalling thing with apt-get jucato
<Jucato> cntb: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Jucato> cntb: but make sure you have multiverse
<cntb> mefisto__: Jucato tyvm  will get mozilla-mplayer
<firecrotch> frojnd: You just need to add "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main" to your sources.list file
<frojnd> tnx :)
<cntb> but how do I instruct them to go to right folder
<frojnd> easy way the fastest way
<Jucato> firecrotch: edgy-commercial is empty
<Jucato> cntb: it will install in the correct folders don't worry
<cntb> its a dapper and I got FF2 in /opt/firefox Jucato mefisto__
<Jucato> oh?
<firecrotch> Jucato: then where did I get the package from?
<cntb> Jucato:  ok
<Jucato> hm.. not really sure on that one
<Jucato> firecrotch: dapper-commercial?
<firecrotch> Jucato: Nope, I don't have dapper-commercial in my sources.list
<cntb> my test for it is this http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?arcane01.wav=arcane link
<Jucato> firecrotch: ok let me check. maybe it change since I last checked
<walec51> I set 192.168.1.7 in system settings->network and when I reboot a get 169.254.211178, could someone tell me what could be wrong?
<cntb> jucato that is what I  wnated to solve in the first place
<Jucato> firecrotch: hey cool they finally put it in! lol
<DeMolay> walec51: no need to reboot when you change ip address
* firecrotch sticks tongue out at Jucato
<walec51> I know
<Jucato> firecrotch: sorry bout that. but if you noticed, it was only put in Jan 24, 2007
<walec51> it works when I set it
<cntb> so mefisto__  Jucato mozilla-mplayer ?
<firecrotch> Jucato: how can I check what packages are in what repo easily?
<walec51> but when I reboot it changes when it shudent :)
<Jucato> cntb: yes.
<cntb>  no no mozilla-mplayer is already the newest version.
<Jucato> firecrotch: no easy way, I went to the site manually. you can check, however, which repo a package is in. apt-cache policy <package>
<cntb> I have tried since b4 yesterday
<mefisto__> cntb: you mean you already have it installed?
<cntb> how do I track where it is installed and move it to right place
<cntb> scenario is this  mefisto__ still dapper here using FF2
<DeMolay> walec51: maybe you should type ip settings directly in /etc/network/interfaces to be sure
<firecrotch> Jucato: I may just have to write a script to find that out for me :)
<mefisto__> cntb: ahh, FF2. I see
<cntb> I see in /usr/bin an firefox ln to /opt/firefox
<walec51> well /etc/network/interfaces is a funy thing, I have 192.168.1.9 set there
<DeMolay> XD
<mefisto__> cntb: so mozilla-mplayer is installed but not working in FF2 (on dapper)?
<cntb> and mefisto__ plugins in /opt/firefox/plugins point back to  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<cntb> see mefisto__
<walec51> when I reboot a have 192.168.1.9 in /etc/network/interfaces and 169.* in system-settings :)
<DeMolay> walec51: if you type /sbin/ifconfig in console?
<walec51> 169.254.211.178
<cntb> so can I instruct different folderin sudo apt-get install and which is the right in this case for mozilla-mplayer mefisto__ ?
<walec51> but my PC responces to bouth ...
<DeMolay> how many net if's do you have in this machine?
<cntb> <mefisto__> cntb: so mozilla-mplayer is installed but not working in FF2 (on dapper)? <<< exactly right tyvm
<walec51> the problem is that samba isnt working until I set 192.168.1.* in system-settings
<walec51> eth0 and lo
<cntb> myabe as a first step I remove mozila-mplayer to re-instal in the right place ? mefisto__ ?
<cntb> *maybe
<mefisto__> do you know where the mplayer files are now?
<juka> how do i turn on "auto complete" option in konqueror??
<cntb> mefisto__:  how do I track that
<walec51> this IP problem of mine is realy strange, when I had DHCP every thing worked fine
<mefisto__> cntb: they are probably in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<cntb> checking
<cntb> ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins mefisto__
<cntb> mefisto__:  exactly
<mefisto__> cntb: so what you need to do is create links to those mplayer files in the FF2 /plugins directory. Or copy them to the FF2 /plugins directory
<cntb> mefisto__:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6692/
<cntb> ah you are so fast ;-)
<cntb> ok links sounds a good idea
<cntb> can you hear http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?arcane01.wav=arcane mefisto__ ?
<cntb> you most prolly on edgy FF2  mefisto__ , right ?
<mefisto__> cntb: yes to both questions
<cntb> I need a link to each and every mplayer plugin there right ? mefisto__ and when will they appear in about:plugins ? is firefox restart taking care o putiing in about:plugins  ?
<cntb> so now I go to /opt/firefox/plugins ? to make links to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ? mefisto__ ?
<mefisto__> cntb: correct
<cntb> OK bbl 5 min
<usama> hello everyone!
<usamahashimi> can we use xmms's .eqf file with mplayer?
<cntb> mefisto__:  symbolic  links  solved it . worked. also about:plugins shows it
<cntb> ty  mefisto__ Jucato as well
<mefisto__> cntb: good work!
<Jucato> nice
<pointfivezero> Dunedin
<cntb> So I think this deserves a page in help.ubuntu/community/ mefisto__ Jucato.  so how to remember solution ? IOW howto track mplayer 'sfolder one way is locate mplayer
<usamahashimi> can we use xmms's .eqf file with mplayer?
<cntb> do you know of such page there in help.ubuntu.com/community I mean ? one to be pointed by factoid maybe
<cntb> !mplaye
<cntb> !mplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplaye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<shan> how can i access my drive?
<cntb> shan try to be specific
<Jucato> cntb: I believe the wiki already has an instruction regarding installing Firefox from the firefox website
<shan> i cant access my hard drive from linux
<cntb> wow jucato surprise
<cntb> MplayerInstallHowto
<cntb> This page does not exist yet.
<cntb> jucato maybe I write it and some of you check it pls?>
<Jucato> cntb: that mplayer howto isn't about mplayer and firefox 2
<Jucato> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<cntb> mefisto__:  Jucato MplayerInstallHowto This page does not exist yet . maybe this will be the right place for the plugin howto ?
<Jucato> cntb: look at those 2 links above
<fadey> hi, everyone. I'm getting duplicates when pinging my provider. Has anyone seen smthn like this befor?
<fadey> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, +701 duplicates, 0% packet loss, time 1068ms
<Jucato> cntb: there are already wiki pages for what you want  to write, I guess
<cntb> I know Jucato https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto has to be about player itself rather than mozilla plugins
<cntb> <Jucato> cntb: I believe the wiki already has an instruction regarding installing Firefox from the firefox website <<< let us find it pls
<Jucato> cntb: I already gave the links. look above
<cntb> i am not that ambitious to write but if I need it badly for multiple installations then yes why not write a wiki
<Jucato> !firefox | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Jucato> cntb: check those pages. if the instructions seem to lack some things, try adding
<cntb> ok jucato in troubleshooting section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins , ther is no mentioning of symbolic links fix . that is the missing part of chaim
<cntb> *chain
<Jucato> cntb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion#head-a18df3338b868ce5f14336fd2ee58ce6b5d574b2
<Jucato> cntb: the instructions for Manual Install mentions it
<cntb> youn know when in a hurry ppl foolow instructions yet dont think about some missing part like wrong path
<cntb> [12:28]  <Jucato> cntb: the instructions for Manual Install mentions it <<< ah good ! ok
<Jucato> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs
<Jucato> ok fixed that
<cntb> fixed what jucato ? so quickly ? tyvm
<Jucato> cntb: the bot pointing to a page that doesn't exist
<cntb> ah the bot factoid ? I understand
<cntb>  so MplayerInstallHowto  is covered mostly by the first link you say jucato ?
<Jucato> cntb: the mlayerinstallhowto page doesn't exist anymore. it must have been deleted already because those other 2 mplayer pages cover it
<cntb> good
<cntb> gtg very helpful see you around
<waylandbill> morning all. unless it's not morning there ;-)
<vge> 12.38, not really :)
<waylandbill> vge: just missed. :-)
<Kite_DH> !customization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kite_DH> !customize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kite_DH> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Kite_DH> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Kite_DH> !thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Kite_DH: I suggest you add that changethemes page to your bookmarks...
<waylandbill> ubotu doesn't know anything about thanks eh? ;-)
<pointfivezero> !manners
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pointfivezero> ha
<Jucato> O.o
<waylandbill> :)
<Kite_DH> Jucato: ..yes :) thx for the tip, but hey...i dont get how to install themes anyway
<Jucato> Kite_DH: what particular kind of "theme"?
<pointfivezero> !tipping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tipping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pointfivezero> !making love
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about making love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kite_DH> Jucato: this one---> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=39007
<Jucato> !botabuse | pointfivezero
<ubotu> pointfivezero: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jucato> Kite_DH: ok let me check
<pointfivezero> hahaha... gotcha
<Kite_DH> Jucato: when i download it i get a folder with 3 folders in it...what to do with them?? :(
<Jucato> Kite_DH: it's a deKorator theme. check in the "Window Decorations" section of the CustomizeKubuntu wiki page
<vge> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Kite_DH> Jucato: i did that..but... :(
<Jucato> Kite_DH: you don't have to extact the contents of the .tar.gz
<Jucato> Kite_DH: do you have dekorator installed?
<Kite_DH> Jucato: yes
<Kite_DH> ok wait
<Kite_DH> iLL test
<Kite_DH> Jucato: it says i need a krsc file
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> !dekorator | Kite_DH
<ubotu> kite_dh: dekorator: KDE theme manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2fix1-1 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Jucato> do you have that installed?
<paulo> hello all!
<Kite_DH> Jucato: yes i do
<Jucato> Kite_DH: once you have dekorator installed, go to System Settings -> Appearance -> Window Decorations, and choose deKorator from the list
<Rob-West> how hard is it to dual boot Kubuntu and windows
<waylandbill> Rob-West: pretty simple.
<Rob-West> well i have a 70 gig partition i made and
<Rob-West> its still empty
<Rob-West> so i was gonna try a dual boot
<Jucato> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual-boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> Rob-West: install windows first.
<Jucato> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<pointfivezero> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rob-West> im in windows
<Jucato> !dual-boot is <alias> dualboot
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Jucato
<Rob-West> this is a week old install
<waylandbill> Rob-West: then install kubuntu. ;-)
<Rob-West> where do i put grub
<Kite_DH> Jucato: ok, and then?
* Rob-West isnt a compter nerd
<Jucato> Kite_DH: you have dekorator already selected in the Window Decorations?
<mart81> Rob-West: grub goes in the mbr, generally
<Rob-West> so the main partition
<waylandbill> Rob-West: kubuntu's installation will help you with that. Usually it will be on the boot drive's MBR in a single drive single.
<waylandbill> s/single/system/
<Jucato> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Kite_DH> Jucato: yes its selected now, now i can adjust somethings
<waylandbill> Jucato: gonna have to do dual_boot next? :)
<Rob-West> or does anyone have a computer they dont need
<Jucato> Kite_DH: ok, go to the Themes tab (still in window decorations)
<Jucato> waylandbill: nah :)
<Kite_DH> ok
<Jucato> Kite_DH: near the bottom, click on the Install New Theme button.
<Kite_DH> awsome
<Kite_DH> thank you
<Jucato> Kite_DH: not yet over :)
<Kite_DH> n then?
<Jucato> Kite_DH: look for the .tar.gz theme you downloaded and click ok. once it's been added to the Themes list, select it, then click on Set Theme Path's button
<Jucato> Kite_DH: then click Apply
<Jucato> ok now over
<mart81> Rob-West: no, grub goes inside the MBR if you go the normaly road, and the mbr is NOT part of any partition.
<Kite_DH> oh wow
<Kite_DH> =)
<Kite_DH> thanks!
<mart81> *normal
* Kite_DH goes add many themes now
<Kite_DH> lol
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> Kite_DH: be sure to check the version of the theme you are adding
<astarojilov>  
<Kite_DH> yes papi ;)
<Jucato> Kite_DH: the version of dekorator we have on Edgy is 0.2. so themes for dekorator 0.3 will not work
<Kite_DH> ^^
<Kite_DH> alright
<Jazon> hi guys
<Jazon> since edgy, my laptop fan runs for 5 seconds every 2 seconds and the cpu temp is fine btw (50 or so)
<Jazon> it is a celeron M
<Jazon> any suggestions?
<Dekans> does anyone use kickoff with kubuntu 64 ?
<ForgeAus> probably but I don't personally...
<CVirus> Jazon: Frequency scaling that is .... Don't worry
<Dekans> i don't find it
<Dekans> :(
<ForgeAus> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<pointfivezero> i hope it doesn't look arse ugly (IMO) like kbfx
<ForgeAus> lol it doesn't look like kbfx to me
<ForgeAus> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<ForgeAus> the screenshot there looks yes kind of M$ windows-ish start menu but not in a kbfx way....
<ForgeAus> seems more like an attempt at simplifying/reorganizing the k menu
<Dekans> yes
<Dekans> but no download link in this page
<pointfivezero> i'll have to have a look into it...
<waylandbill> sabayonLinux uses that kicker replacement.
<ForgeAus> I thought kicker was the panel-bar not just the kmenu
<pointfivezero> Dekans: if you find the x86_64 link could you post it here please
<ForgeAus> baghira also has a kmenu replacemnt...
<waylandbill> I meant kmenu
<ForgeAus> point there may not be wone....
<ForgeAus> grr one
<pointfivezero> forgeaus: hmm ok
<pointfivezero> forgeaus: i can compile kde4 stuff on here
<Dekans> pointfivezero: of course but i don't find it ><
<ForgeAus> I'm not saying there isn't just that ia64 is kinda new not everything has a 64 bit bersion yet...
<ForgeAus> grr version
<Dekans> i reposted on the kickoff topic in beryl forum, maybe i will have an answear this time ...
<pointfivezero> Dekans: ok cheers
<pointfivezero> Dekans: your AMD64?
<waylandbill> with beagle & kerry, the kickoff's search is pretty useful I've found.
<Dekans> pointfivezero: yes i use kubuntu 64
<user01__> arafat
<viviersf> can you still use a alternate cd and make it install without any desktop ?
<pointfivezero> does anyone know how to get xvidcap on x86_64?
<viviersf> like the old servers ?
<yettenet> How can I add multiverse and universe to the repositories?
<Dekans> in adept menu
<Dekans> choose manage repositories
<yettenet> Yup, I got there
<Dekans> and enable the lines containing universe and multiverse
<yettenet> Thanks
<andrea> Buon giorno
<andrea> Good mornig
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<yettenet> Is there a way to disable the one-click thingy in KDE?
<vge> kde setting kcontrol
<yettenet> Thanks :)
<waylandbill> yettenet: kpersonalizer too
<freemason> I'm running ubuntu linux distro and I would like to try a bsd system, can anyone help me how to install it and especially how to devide and format disc partitions
<yettenet>  Hm
<yettenet> I think only one question left
<yettenet> moment, I'll pastebin it
<waylandbill> freemason: qtparted or gparted will help with making room for it.
<yettenet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6698/ <--- what could make this appear?
<freemason> waylandbill: thanks a lot
<vge> yettenet: can't help you on that one, have you tried system setting as a temp solution?
<waylandbill> yettenet: those are usually because of the wacom devices in xorg.conf
<yettenet> Thanks, bill
<waylandbill> I commented out in mine and those warnings went away
<yettenet> vge: Nah, I haven't done anything at all, it doesn't seem like it has any effect
<yettenet> Except for this few lines
<waylandbill> yettenet: it has an effect in some instances. Like. I've had smb4k butcher my sudoers file because of those warnings.
<yettenet> Hm
<yettenet> And how could I fix it?
<yettenet> Any idea?
<waylandbill> I've looked for the devices in the xorg.conf using the wacom driver and commented them out.
<yettenet> ok
<yettenet> I'll try
<waylandbill> I commented out the devices themselves and in the ServerLayout where they are listed as well.
<waylandbill> normally, they don't hurt anything, but I just didn't want them there and figured it won't hurt since my system doesn't have those devices anyway.
<yettenet> :P
<yettenet> Thanks
<yettenet> By the way... does the console language depend on my location?
<yettenet> You know... I'm located in Hungary but set the language to English
<waylandbill> you mean for which one is detected?
<yettenet> But some applications still use Hungarian as a language
<Dekans> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/work/suse_kickoff_qstyle
<slipttees> hi all
<slipttees> i have this problem
<slipttees> rene@kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<slipttees> sudo: unable to lookup kubuntu via gethostbyname()
<slipttees> :S
<slipttees> somebody?
<yettenet> restart
<yettenet> :P
<yettenet> waylandbill: It works, thanks :P
<waylandbill> I knew it all along. :-)
<eyedol59> i am trying to reconfigure my kernel but i when i type  make xconfig, i get a message that tells me that i do not have the QT library. I have already install the libqt4-lib poackage and all it dependencies. What i am missing?
<Jucato> eyedol59: try libqt3-mt-dev
<eyedol59> ok....i will try
<eyedol59> <Juacato> thanks man it worked !!!
<Jucato> no problem
<MuJ> there's xconfig! O_o
<MuJ> and here I've been doing menuconfig always :(
<Jucato> :P
<MuJ> well.. learned something today.. now I can turn my brain off :D
* Jucato pulls the switch
<waylandbill> :)
<malik> is there any utility to turn off the computer automatically on a schedule?
<waylandbill> cron
<Jucato> kcron <-- KDE frontend
* waylandbill didn't know konqeror supported locate:
<Jucato> waylandbill: it also supports man:/ and apt:/
<waylandbill> I knew those
<Jucato> settings:/ system:/ help:/ (hard to use), etc :)
<waylandbill> too many to list. :-)
<Jucato> ftp:/ sftp:/ http:/ https:/ file:/ media:/ trash:/ remote:/ tar:/ and some other installed by some apps like svn:/ obex:/ etc :)
* Jucato finds locate quick but a bit unreliable
<waylandbill> I normally use beagle, but I installed kickoff and typed in the search bar and it showed an entry to use locate:
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<gnyffel> I'm trying to create a KDE panel shortcut that'll start up konsole and echo a message when pressed - only konsole quits when the command has been run. How do I keep it open?
<Jucato> what's the command?
<waylandbill> gnyffel: if you make a shortcut to it with "Link to Application" then one of the advanced options is to "Run in Terminal" and "Don't close terminal on completion"
* Jucato is actually wondering about the "echo a message when pressed"
<waylandbill> isn't there an x dialog program that makes a dialog out of stuff that normally appears in a console?
<Jucato> yeah. forgot the name. I think it's zenity... but that's GTK based
<gnyffel> waylandbill: well, only kind of shortcut I'm seeing (right clicking and selecting add application to panel) is either to a .desktop file or 'non-KDE application', in which I only see the option run in terminal window - not the don't close one
<gnyffel> waylandbill: but then I'm new to KDE. There might be something I'm missing.
<waylandbill> right click the desktop and make a desktop shortcut and then tell move it to the panel in a second step.
<ForgeAus> Jucato is it true Dolphin is slated to be the KDE4 file manager?
<gnyffel> Ah, I see it now
<Jucato> ForgeAus: might be. doesn't mean Konqueror's going though
<Jucato> it just might be the default app that gets run for file management
<ForgeAus> I don't understand that one.... why not strengthen and base around Konqueror?... isn't Dolphin too much like Thunar/Nautilus?
<waylandbill> Jucato: it's xdialog that I was thinking of and yes... it's gtk based.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: have you actually used Dolphin?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: there are many reasons, almost all of them technical
<ForgeAus> ok and yes
<ForgeAus> I have used it
<Jucato> ForgeAus: do take note however, that most of the stuff that's being done on Dolphin will eventually make its way to Konqueror
<Jucato> ForgeAus: what version have you used? it is definitely superior to Nautilus, yet simpler than Konqi
<ForgeAus> so dolphin kinda becomes a kpart of konqueror?
<Jucato> no
<ForgeAus> 0.6.0 its different than I remember
<ForgeAus> and yeah it is very simple
<Jucato> Dolphin is an app of its own. It uses the same KPart technology that Konqueror uses, but adds its own unique improvements, specially usability improvements
<LjL> aaaaaah dolphin a kpart
<LjL> noooo
<Jucato> current Dolphin version is 0.8.2
<Jucato> it's worth compiling if you're really curious as to its strengths. granted there are a few things I still don't like about it
<LjL> what is the stuff that is in dolphin and is *not* in konqueror?
<Jucato> but it's not as sucky as most people presume it is...
<LjL> i've only used the packaged version
<LjL> i don't presume. besides, file managers shouldn't be a huge (if very powerful) mess, in my opinion - at least not the *standard* desktop file browser. then if you want power, you fire up midnight commander or whatever suits your tastes
<Jucato> breadcrumb views. the convenient split/unsplit view button, status bar showing the used/free space
<Jucato> LjL: any particular reason you thought I was referring to you?
<Jucato> oh, and separate breadcrumbs/location field per view
<ForgeAus> maybe because I was in XFCE4 when I was running it?
<LjL> Jucato: no... but come on, this channel's discussions are 100% offtopic 80% of the time, may i not go on rants? >:
<Jucato> LjL: oh sure. just don't go on kicking us :P
<Jucato> still missing (hope they get implemented): tabs and tree view sidebar
<LjL> so it becomes exactly like konqueror? :P
* Jucato personally doesn't like the name though... too... "watery"... like Nautilus
<Jucato> LjL: nope. you can't do http:
<ForgeAus> good point
<apokryphos> I don't think tabs will be implemented
<apokryphos> they're trying to encourage split view
<Jucato> apokryphos: I think they will, last I asked
<ForgeAus> kinda counters with Thunar, Thunder and Water... hmmm...
<LjL> Jucato: well, you can but it ends up in konqueror, isn't that the point?
<jott> Jucato: can dolphin 0.8.2 finally be controlled by keyboard? the v0.6 was a real pain ...
<Jucato> the point is Dolphin has a cleaner base code to begin with. so they can safely and comfortably build on top of that
<apokryphos> right, but also dolphin will never be like Konqueror. Very different aims.
<Jucato> eventually, those features will make their way into KOnqueror, that is, if Konqueror's own code base doesn't get a cleanup first
<Jucato> Dolphin is a file manager. period. Konqueror is a whole lot more
<gnyffel> Oh ffs. My shortcut starts konsole, echos hello, but then it becomes inactive. I've kept it open with the -noclose switch, but I don't need it to just remain open - I want to be able to enter commands there as well
<Jucato> gnyffel: how about echoing Hello from one of the bash config files instead? so that everytime you open up a bash session, you'll see that hello?
<LjL> Jucato: in my view, konqueror should be a *file viewer*. not just a web browser, of course, since that makes no sense, it's fine that it shows PDFs and whatever kpart you throw at it... just not a directory view. a directory view is not a "document", and forcing it to fit it into that paradigm is a mistake
<LjL> a directory is a collection of file - it's useless to pretend it's a file itself (though, well, from the FS point of view, it sort of is)
<Jucato> LjL: a directory is technically a file, and fits in with the "file viewer" paradigm
<gnyffel> Jucato: well, that's certainly a possibility (mind you, I've no idea as to the technical minutiae of what you're suggesting, but I get the point, what it does), but ideally, I don't want the echo in every konsole I start - just ones by this shortcut
<Jucato> gnyffel: what's the exact command you are using for the shorcut? try putting & after the "echo hello" command
<gnyffel> '/usr/bin/konsole' -e echo hello & - still quits
<Jucato> -e 'echo hello &' ?
* Jucato tries
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<LjL> Jucato: well, i beg to differ. i don't see you giving many more arguments for that than i did against. that is, none in either case. but a directory *contains* files. it's a set. no other file contains files. that's a difference, and a big enough one in my opinion.
<Jucato> doesn't work... :(
<bumzo> NEED HELP IN INSTALLING ''limewirelinux.rpm
<bumzo> SOMEBODY PLEASE
<bumzo> the file is on my desktop
<Jucato> !caps | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bumzo> oops ... sory
<Jucato> LjL: love to continue discussing/debating with you, but duty calls :)
<gnyffel> I can't, I'm hard of hearing ;_;
* Jucato has to go a bit too...
<jott> gnyffel: you could write a script that has the "echo" in it and at the end you could call bash..
<bumzo> can anyone help please
<bumzo> am sooooo green
<Jucato> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<bumzo> am running kubuntu
<Jucato> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bumzo> how do i install java
<Jucato> bumzo: try following what the bot gave, and read the links
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
* Jucato goes
<Anonimek> !sex
<Anonimek> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bumzo> lol
<bumzo> what the fuck is Multiverse repository
<bumzo> ?
<bumzo> pleae ... use english
<bumzo> am a rookie
<gnyffel> A repository that you might need to enable in your /etc/apt/sources.lst to download certain files.
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<LjL> multiverse is a community-mantained repository of non-free packages (or packages with non-free dependencies)
<bumzo> ok ... what is Multiverse repository
<LjL> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jott> i wonder what's the longest chain of references on ubotu is.. like !limewire -> !java ->  !multiverse -> !easysource .... :)
<jay_> what's wrong with this line... tryin to print the length of each string
<jay_> for i in $(ls  dbinterfaces | grep "\.java$"); do echo ${i:(0):(10)}; done;
<jay_> for i in $(ls  dbinterfaces | grep "\.java$"); do echo ${len($i)}; done;
<bumzo> need help please
<bumzo> obutu ... u have many inks ,.... i just need small assistance
<bumzo> somebody pleeeeese
<LjL> bumzo: perhaps explain what the matter is
<MidMark> !please
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a utility on the livecd that will check for errors on a harddrive that isn't formatted as ext2?
<bumzo> i have a file ''limewirelinux.rpm'' on my desktop
<bumzo> so how do i go abt installing it
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: no. besides, raw HD "errors" aren't an easy thing to define. HDs have CRCs, but they correct based on that in the hardware
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: you can use smartmontools, however, to check the HD sensors
<dettoaltrimenti_> ljl- when I try to install kubuntu, it gets stuck while copying files to the HD, always at 69%- what could that be/
<MidMark> bumzo: rpm -Uvh <file.rpm>
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: have you checked the *CD* (not the HD) for defects, for starters?
<bumzo> midmarrk ... i type that in the terminal??
<LjL> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<LjL> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<dettoaltrimenti_> ljl I'll dpo that now
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: it's an option in the CD boot menu
<MidMark> bumzo: sorry add "sudo" prefix or follow that instructions ^^^
<hazim> a software for ubuntu ppc to reproduction avi?
<bumzo> so how do i change rpm to kubuntu rteadable file?
<LjL> hazim: VLC maybe?
<MidMark> hazim: all just install codecs
<LjL> bumzo: what about "don't"? it's not a good idea, really.
<bumzo> please type out the whole syntax please midmark
<LjL> if you want to, use alien.
<LjL> if you don't understand how alien is used, then you shouldn't be doing it in the first place.
<MidMark> bumzo: sudo rpm -Uvh limewirelinux.rpm
<bumzo> i just need to install limewire .... how do i do it?
<hazim> thx ;-)   i will find vlc now
<MidMark> but first you have to install rpm package from adept
<LjL> hazim: no need to "find" it, it's in universe.
<LjL> !vlc | hazim
<ubotu> hazim: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<LjL> !info vlc | hazim
<ubotu> hazim: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<LjL> just type "sudo apt-get install vlc" with universe enabled
<bumzo> ''sudo rpm command not found''
<MidMark> bumzo: you have to install rpm package, I have said ^^^^
<hazim> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<MidMark> bumzo: please read!
<bumzo> how do i do taht mark?
<bumzo> what is adept?
<LjL> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<MidMark> search for it you have installed by default
<MidMark> or read ^
<bumzo> ok .. i have it
<bumzo> i have right clicked on the limwrie file and told it to open with adept
<bumzo> will that work?
<LjL> no
<LjL> look why don't you just follow the instructions!
<LjL> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<LjL> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<bumzo> shuld i install frost wire?
<MidMark> bumzo: the problem you are newbie (not a very problem here) but I don't read what we write and you don't follow links
<bumzo> anyway .. adept is open .. what next?
<MidMark> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<bumzo> ok ... am learning. I will read anything u put here
<MidMark> follow the link and read!
<bumzo> adept open
<LjL> what i am saying is: we have *specific* instructions as to how to install LimeWire (or FrostWire, which might be a better idea). so why are you insisting on using that RPM, when you don't even know what an RPM is and how it's used?
<dettoaltrimenti_> ljl the cd is fine- what else can I check?
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: dunno really. i've heard about many people whose installations stopped like this, but never quit understood the culprit. you could try the usual "noapic" or "acpi=off" kernel options, or you could jump straight to trying the alternate CD instead
<MidMark> dettoaltrimenti_: what is the problem?
<bumzo> midmark
<bumzo> i cant locate the limewirelinux.rmp file
<hazim> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bumzo> from !adept
<BluesKaj> bumzo, kubuntu doesn't use 'rpm' files .
<waylandbill> bumzo: you don't want to use the rpm file. and most of the time you don't want to use any rpm files.
<bumzo> k .. waht files does kubuntu use then????/
<MidMark> deb file
<waylandbill> debs
<bumzo> and how do u install .deb?
<MidMark> bumzo: open adept, search for frostwire and install it
<MidMark> it's the same and free version as limewire
<Johny_> hey, is it possible to use a dictionary witk Kmail, just like in Thunderbird?
<MidMark> if you cannot find it it's because you have to open universe repo then
<MidMark> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<MidMark> that it!
<dettoaltrimenti_> midmark- when I try to install kubuntu 6.10, when it says 'copying files' around 70% every time it locks up and turns the computer off
<MidMark> every time at 70%?
<MidMark> dettoaltrimenti_: because I had a similar problem but was a pc with a processor that was too hot, after changed the fan all works ok
<dettoaltrimenti_> midmark I'll give it a try, I'll put the computer outside for a second
<waylandbill> it's also possible that around 70% is where screen blanking tries to come on.
<dettoaltrimenti_> ill try that too waylandbill
<waylandbill> (if the mouse hadn't been moved after starting the file copy of course) you may try moving the mouse part way through. can't hurt.
<blue|palm> are there any problems with beryl/xgl/flgrx and opengl fullscreen apps?
<dettoaltrimenti_> I still think it's an error on the HD that could be fixed with something like fsck, except the HD isn't ext2
<waylandbill> dettoaltrimenti_: what partition type are you installing to? is the error on that partition or another?
<frojnd> !counterstrike
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about counterstrike - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> !cs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<jay_> how can i use a shell script to set the proxy in konqueror?
<dettoaltrimenti_> waylandbill I'm choosing the option to totally reformat the drive, which is now a fat32 partition
<waylandbill> dettoaltrimenti_: and you're trying to keep it fat32?
<dettoaltrimenti_> no, I'm trying to install kubuntu
<frojnd> if I do this:
<frojnd> sudo apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev libfontconfig1-dev wine
<dettoaltrimenti_> I was saying I need to check the disk for errors, but I can't with fsck because fsck only works with ext2 partitions
<frojnd> will I install all those packages?
<dettoaltrimenti_> yes frojnd
<ubuntu> Hello.
<ubuntu> I'm trying to ... well, first, is anyone here?
<waylandbill> dettoaltrimenti_: the automatic partitioning should make the parition ext3 before even copying files.
<ubuntu> Cool!
<ubuntu> Okay, um, I'm trying to save files from a Web browser, Konqueror, in Kubuntu Live CD.
<ubuntu> How is this possible?
<ubuntu> The Live CD version seems to absolutely forbid any disk access.
<waylandbill> ubuntu: on removable media or a manually mounted partition.
<ubuntu> Except of course from the read-only CD-ROM.
<juka> hello
<juka> anyone here using KINO for capturing video?
<ubuntu> Trying to mount a disk results in the message that one must be root, and root access appears to be disallowed.
<ubuntu> A nice Catch-22.
<waylandbill> ubuntu: sudo or kdesu will take care of that.
<juka> I'm wondering if it can capture through composite video in... it says everywhere DV but no composite...
<chavo> ubuntu use sudo to mount
<ubuntu> Hmmm ... sudo ... okay, gonna try this again, chavo and waylandbill. :)
<ubuntu> *goes to reopen the terminal*
<ScarFreewill> anyone know any good java opensource cross platform installers?
<ScarFreewill> i've been looking at izpack
<Johny_> !search aspell
<ubotu> Found:
<AMorozov> Hi!
<Johny_> !search dictionary
<ubotu> Found:
<AMorozov> Could anybody describe and/or show how kubuntu handles media:/ and system:/ ioslaves ?
<AMorozov> I'd like to know if it shows actually connected devices or just their mountpoints within /media directory ?
<mauro> ScarFreewill: what do you mean by an installer ?
<BluesKaj> look in systemsettings/hardware
<mauro> something that will install java or something that will install the apps you make ?
<AMorozov> I see that kubuntu_76_kickermedia.diff by Simon Edwards is intended to change the behaviour significantly, and would like to estimate it without actually apply and recompile kdebase.
<AMorozov> Unfortunately I do not have kubuntu yet, so I can't check it myself.
<Johny_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Johny_> hey, how to use dictionaries with kmail?
<Johny_> I've got all the aspell modules installed
<AMorozov> So if anybody could post a screenshot of new media and system, that would be appreciated.
<AMorozov> Johny_: you should configure spell checking in the Control Center -> KDE Components.
<Johny_> AMorozov: already done, no dict there
<AMorozov> Johny_: do you have both dictionaries and aspell installed ?
<AMorozov> If you do, can you use spell checking within, say, Kate ?
<Johny_> AMorozov: the dictionaries yes, do i have to install "aspell package"?
<Johny_> AMorozov: some kind of "main module"
<Johny_> AMorozov: I chekced a minute ago, it's installed
<ubuntu> All righty! Finally got a file copied to a floppy diskette, using sudo in a terminal!
<gnyffel> I seem to remember there being some kind of convenience macro for switching between sound cards
<ubuntu> Thanks, waylandbill and chavo.
<mips> what do I have to add to feisty besides w32codecs & libdvdcss2 for multimedia playback ?
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: sorry afk...
<jay_> what ever does "bad substitution" mean? look at this code
<Johny_> !codecs | mip
<ubotu> mip: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jay_> string="this is a substring test"
<jay_> substring=${string:10:9}
<soulrider> ok ScarFreewill
<jay_> bad substitution error
<AMorozov> Johny_: can you spellcheck in kate or kwrite? If so, go to kmail settings, choose a profile and select appropriate dictionary for it.
<jay_> not from konsole, but whenI have it in a script it gives an error
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: i mean an app that is writen in java and its open source and it paks files and unpaks them
<soulrider> ah... uhm.. io have no idea :P
<mips> ubotu, I followed that but why would I install gstreamer into kde ?
<soulrider> ScarFreewill: if you know enougyh java you can make your own
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: i know but it takes time
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: not like zip like msi insaller except it runs with java api and not .net framework
<AMorozov> Johny_: smth like: configure kmail -> profiles -> advanced.
<cosmin> can anyone give me a link to how to upgrade kde from 3.55 to 3.56 ?
<cosmin> in ubuntu 6.10
<mips> johny_, I followed that but why would I install gstreamer into kde ?
<soulrider> ScarFreewill: i dont know of nay program thatc an do that but theres probably one.. somewhere. But doesnt the java web start thingy do something similar ?
<mips> Johny_, I followed that but why would I install gstreamer into kde ? kubunut uses xine
<AMorozov> mips: generally, you should not. You should install libxine.
<Johny_> AMorozov: the spell-checking options are available but don't seem to work. I'll try to ckeck out Kmail anyway
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: http://www.izforge.com/izpack/
<waylandbill> jay_: what are to trying to do?
<AMorozov> Johny_: you mean even in kwrite ?
<AMorozov> COuld anybody post a screenshot with system:/ folder ?
<Johny_> AMorozov: Now i'm not sure, It seems to work in Kmail though
<AMorozov> ... and media:/
<Johny_> AMorozov: Maybe the problem is that I don't know well how to use and configure "kate"
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: what do you think is the best way of "transporting" java apps (like with web start, a native installer, a crossplatform java installer, zip...)
<ForgeAus> how do you take a screenshot of a window?
<AMorozov> Johny_: also make sure that you have turned on Options -> Automatic spellchecking within composer window.
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: i know web start will be easier since i don't have to create pkgs but its not so user friendly
<AMorozov> ForgeAus: Alt+PrntScrn
<Johny_> AMorozov: AMorozov: I do already checked
<jott> jay_: remember you are doing bash operations and /bin/sh may point to dash not bash...
<Johny_> AMorozov: thanks for help
<AMorozov> Ok :-)
<soulrider> ScarFreewill: interesting app
<AMorozov> ForgeAus: ... and then Control-V in a desktop or in a konqueror file view.
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, do you have Prt Scr key , use that and save as...
<AMorozov> Control-V means 'Paste'
<ForgeAus> will a jpg do?
<ForgeAus> erm sorry png I saved it as
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: do you know gcj?
<soulrider> gcj ?
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: its the opensource java, java vm
<AMorozov> ForgeAus: there's also a small plugin published on kde-apps.org to host any selected image on imageshack :-)
<soulrider> oh really? i have allways used hte official thing
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: you can create natives exe,so,dll... with it from .class.
<AMorozov> soulrider: it's rather incompleted AFAIK.
<juka> i installed a video capture program through adept manager but I don't know how to start it.... anyone????
<ForgeAus> is that a website kinda like flikr or something?
<juka> it is not in the "start" menu
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: i also use sun, but i like the ideas they have for it
<ForgeAus> AMorozov did you get a DCC request from me?
<AMorozov> Have to go, bye.
<BluesKaj> flickr dumped my pics ...damn yahoo
<ForgeAus> guess not
<juka> anyone?
<juka> i installed a video capture program through adept manager but I don't know how to start it.... anyone????
<ScarFreewill> while i was looking for a good java installer app i found http://www.xpde.com/index.php this suprised me alot!
<waylandbill> juka: what program?
<juka> libmjpegtools-dev
<gnyffel> Does anyone know how to switch default sound card? I know there was a command to do so in gnome.
<waylandbill> juka: that a development library, not a program
<Cam0> is there a way to sort k-menu entries into alphabetic order?
<juka> :(
<juka> it says lots of stuff about video capture...
<juka> Kino doesn't work with composite in, only DV... what else should I use?
<waylandbill> juka: you need one of the programs that use the library.
<BluesKaj> gnyffel, you blacklist one ...forgtten the eact commands tho , or you could disable it in the BIOS peripherals
<juka> maybe you know which one?
<gnyffel> BluesKaj: I think I need a solution that's feasible to use on the fly. Though, I suppose the blacklisting think could be done by macro.
<matthias_> hi
<BluesKaj> gnyffel, not sure ..the "experts" here can help i'm sure ... waylandbill ?
<matthias_> I have some problems with my sound card
<matthias_> or rather the driver
<BluesKaj> which card matthias_?
<waylandbill> gnyffel: blacklisting could do it.
<matthias_> but the problem is acctually the drivers
<mips> how can i check if my cpu supports kvm ?
<matthias_> so yesterday alsa worked fine
<BluesKaj> still, gotta know which card matthias_
<waylandbill> gnyffel: you want to hot swap the sound devices or is it okay to reboot?
<matthias_> okay hang on
<gnyffel> waylandbill: hot swapping is preferred. That's what I do in windows, and what I used to do in gnome.
<ngatang> hi where can i get Kubuntu's program?
<BluesKaj> !Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<gnyffel> waylandbill: if hotswapping isn't available, I'm better off buying a switch or swapping the cables manually.
<matthias_> C-media P
<matthias_> C-media PCI CMI8738 (model 37)
<matthias_> but now i have also a second sound card but then onboard
<juka> IS there a video capture program for kubuntu that is not Kino (it works only with DV cameras)?
<matthias_> a NVidia CK804 With ALC655
<waylandbill> gnyffel: in the sound system, hardware, you can try to "override device location"
<gnyffel> waylandbill: and then use /dev/dsp(n)?
<waylandbill> gnyffel: right
<jott> juka: afair mencoder supports v4l capturing...
<matthias_> euhm
<cosmin> hi, i have installed ubuntu 6.10 and now i installed kububtu-desktop package, and i want to uninstall gnome, any ideas ?
<cosmin> if i run apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop it says package is not installed
<BluesKaj> not familar with those soundcards matthias_...have you tried the kubuntu forums ?
<matthias_> no
<BluesKaj> do so
<slyfox> How to I make Kubuntu remember my Laptop Screen brightness settings? Everytime I login it sets the brightness back to maximum ?
<juka> jott: i see it's only an encoder, i need a program to capture video through my TV card, is that it?
<waylandbill> cosmin: I think gnome is the the package you want.
<waylandbill> matthias_: you now have two cards and the wrong one is being used?
<cosmin> Package gnome is not installed, so not removed
<matthias_> no
<jott> juka: its an encoder but it can encode from a v4l device.. (like a tv card when it's v4l)
<matthias_> but now the sound wont want to come out
<matthias_> if u know what i mean
<BluesKaj> Gv4l , juka
<Dr_willis> hmm.. went to copy some files from one hd to another...  system locked up and started going 'beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee' (one long continus beep)
<waylandbill> matthias_: you said earlier that you had a second onboard card.
<Dr_willis> had to hit the reset button.
<Dr_willis> never seen that happen befor
<matthias_> yeah
<matthias_> but that one doesnt want to work
<waylandbill> cosmin: removing a package that's not there will give you that error of course.
<Jucato> cosmin: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<matthias_> i dont know whats wrong with it but even in windows with the wright drivers it doesnt works
<waylandbill> Jucato: he wants to put gnome in
<Jucato> <cosmin> hi, i have installed ubuntu 6.10 and now i installed kububtu-desktop package, and i want to uninstall gnome, any ideas ? <--- I was answering this
<waylandbill> matthias_: have you blacklisted the non-functional one?
<waylandbill> Jucato: yes you're right. my bad.
<cosmin> thanks
<matthias_> no
<matthias_> how do i do that?
<shinobi> does anyone know how kde/kubuntu decides which icon to mount drives with on the desktop?
<shinobi> and where to change that
<Jucato> shinobi: it's in the icon theme
<waylandbill> ok. you need to figure out the module that gets loaded for it. What type of card is it (lspci)
<shinobi> sure
<shinobi> but it differentiates between various drives...by size i think
<Jucato> shinobi: nope. same icon for all drives, regardless of drive capacity
<shinobi> so it picks an icon based on some parameters i'm guessing
<shinobi> jucato: so how come my psp shows up with an ipod icon and my walkman shows up as a regular hard drive?
<shinobi> the psp is 1gb
<shinobi> the walkman is 30gb
<Jucato> shinobi: I guess it depends on how the system sees those devices.
<matthias_> euhm
<shinobi> right
<Dr_willis> i wonder if it sscans for files on the device
<shinobi> must be defined somewhere
<shinobi> dr willis: sounds like a explanation, but doesn't make sense
<shinobi> because i have mixed media on all the drives
<shinobi> right now i have four separate usb drives plugged in
<waylandbill> shinobi: yes. it's based on the devices and the icons you have defined in control center, appearance, icons
<shinobi> wayland bill: nice call, let me check it out
<waylandbill> shinobi: ultimately, they are stored under /usr/share/icons
<juka> so I installed mencoder from adept, but where is it now?
<juka> jott
<soulrider> juka: check your kmenu
<soulrider> or just type mercoder in a console
<jott> juka: mencoder is a console app..
<juka> :(
<shinobi> wayland bill: hold on, this is just the icon definitions
<juka> how do I capture video then?
<ForgeAus> ok how do I fix this error message: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<juka> I just want something simple, to see the video on my screen and just click capture...
<shinobi> wayland bill: i understand that the range of available icons and which icon i want to use is in the icons folders and or icon control panel
<shinobi> wayland bill: what i mean is why are there separate icons appearing for the drives i mount
<shinobi> wayland bill: either they're all the same, or that is defined somewhere
<waylandbill> shinobi: you mean like certain one for a certain kind of device?
<jott> juka: ok i must admit mencoder is not that "click to capture" simple :)
<Dr_willis> !search menucoder
<ubotu> Found:
<Dr_willis> but it has power!
<Dr_willis> !search mencoder
<jott> juka:  try something like ... mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=352:height=288:device=/dev/video0  or any other width/height..
<shinobi> yes
<jott> and see if you get an picture
<shinobi> wayland bill: exactly
<griffjon> I have two annoying problems - most importantly, suspend and hibernate are inconsistent at best (compiz/kde/edgy on a Dell LAt c640) and secondly, I'm having problems with turning the wireless off (iwconfig wifi0 txpower off goes through, but the Dell network led lights don't deactivate - while this I don't think means the wifi is still on, I don't want some security-paranoid airline employee hassling me on my next fli
<waylandbill> shinobi: I've taken one of the filenames and doing a system wide grep. If it's defined textually I'll find it. :-)
<shinobi> wayland bill: good idea
<shinobi> wayland bill: what did you search for
<waylandbill> smart_media_mount
<shinobi> wayland bill: how did you choose that?
<Kite_DH> how to play VCD with VLC?
<shinobi> Kite_DH: did you easyubuntu?
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Dr_willis> vlc should be able to play them.. same as ya plaay a dvd. i think.. ive rarely used vcd's  but i think it played them . heh heh
<Dr_willis> no vcd's handy to test
<Jucato> kaffeine can play vcd's too
<shinobi> Kite_DH: codecs?
<Kite_DH> yes, i played it with kaffeine, but it stopped after 2min
<Kite_DH> :(
<waylandbill> shinobi: because it's in /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/devices
* Jucato has been saying earlier that it's in the icon theme...
<waylandbill> shinobi: nothing hit on it yet. might be defined in a library and may not be configurable.
<Jucato> most probably in the source code even
<shinobi> waylandbill:
<Jucato> shinobi: try #kde. they might know
<angasule> !kmail
<ubotu> kmail: KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2174 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<shinobi> waylandbill: i see, seems odd. must be defined somewhere...
<vioscar> hola donde puedo encontrar ayuda para instalar el driver nvidia?
<vioscar> #kubuntu-es
<waylandbill> shinobi: could be in the source of a library
<cntb> I have an issue for quite a long time , several months actually. We here use at list two languages on Desktop most of the time. We change keyboard language globally on all the system with Alt- Shift usually
<Jucato> shinobi: of course it would be defined somewhere. but most probably, it's hardcoded into the source
<cntb> On some systems it worked and some I stiil am stuck one of them is this dapper
<shinobi> waylandbill: i mean should be defined in some kubuntu/kde documents, just came up blank on google
<cntb> Now changing here only from tray
<shinobi> waylandbill: maybe bad search
<cntb> this is my xkb command  setxkbmap -option numpad:microsoft,grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp:alt_shift_toggle ,but still it wont toggle
<cntb> why alt-shift wont toggle
<angasule> how do I restore the kmail icon? the kubuntu wiki doesn't return any results for 'kmail' (don't tell me about kontact, it takes 15 seconds to load, vs kmail which takes 5)
<cntb> I am sure Iam not the only one who cannot toggle
<shinobi> angasule: restore to where?
<angasule> shinobi: to the kmenu
<Jucato> cntb: you can't use plains Alt+Shift in Linux. it's always Alt+Shift+ a character
<Jucato> angasule: the kmail icon isn't in the K Menu by default at all. so there's nothing to restore
<Jucato> angasule: because kmail is usually run with kontact on Kubuntu.
<shinobi> angasule: rightclick in the kmenu
<shinobi> angasule: edit menu
<shinobi> angasule: put the command as kmail
<shinobi> angasule: define custom icon by clicking on the icon
<angasule> Jucato: but I don't *want* kontact, it's 3 times as slow, and takes away screen real state
<shinobi> angasule:save
<angasule> shinobi: ok, I know that way, I was hoping there was another
<shinobi> angasule: ???
<Jucato> angasule: follow shinobi's instructions then
<cntb> are you sure jucato
<cntb> one of my kubuntu installs does it
<Jucato> cntb: afaik, yes. Alt, Ctrl, Shift, and the Win key are modifier keys normally
<shinobi> angasule: does it get any better than that in terms of editing the menu?
<cntb> gnome does it
<cntb> check xkboptions
<angasule> shinobi: maybe there was an automated way, I generally prefer not to manually edit stuff if there's an automatic way
<Jucato> well, normally it's not that way, but you can always set it
<waylandbill> shinobi: #kde says they are hard-coded. just as Jucato and I thought
<shinobi> waylandbill: good job bro
<shinobi>  waylandbill: not sure if i'm happy about that though
<cntb> windows users are so used to it that I want to have this for transitioners jucato
<shinobi> angasule: with you on that.
<shinobi> angasule: but using the menu editor is real gui stuff, so i find that more comfortable than command line or stuff
<angasule> shinobi: I grew up on the command line, I don't care if the automation is gui or cli :)
<angasule> "Alt+Shift changes group" wouldn't be what cntb is looking for? :?
<Jucato> probably. not really sure :D
<angasule> Settings->Regional & Language->Keyboard Layout->Xkb Options->Alt+Shift changes group
<cntb> angasule: tyvm . unfortunately jucato I know where it is and have it checked long ago but it fails . does nothing
<cntb> angasule exactly
<cntb> angasule - native English ?
<psy> How to install xchat? what is the name of the package?
<Jucato> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Jucato> !xchat-gnome
<cntb> psy sudo apt-get install xchat
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.13-0ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 296 kB, installed size 780 kB
<angasule> cntb: me? no
<Jucato> psy: two choices: xchat or xchat-gnome. don't know the difference. it's GNOME :)
<psy> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<cntb> psy wait
<angasule> cntb: doesn't seem to work for me either, maybe 'group' means something else, or you have to restart X
<angasule> cntb: personally, I use skim, what languages do you need?
<shinobi> angasule: does skim work with skype now?
<cntb> angasule english bulgarian hebrew greek
<cntb> and in same document
<angasule> shinobi: I have no idea
<Jucato> psy: you need to enable the universe repo to install "xchat". though you can install xchat-gnome directlyh
<cntb> angasule sounds like some bug because it did work on some of my installations
<angasule> cntb: skim is good for that, and you can set up many shortcuts, but you have to edit some config files manually
<cntb> but angasule couldnot find what impedes it some times
<angasule> cntb: no idea, maybe conflicting shortcuts somewhere else
<shinobi> angasule: oh, okay...i tried that few months ago and it ate it. so i ended up with uim and canna (i need east asian languages). but since skim is standard in kubuntu i wanted to be able to switch back
<cntb> manually I could do it once but I need it for production of systems this is bad angasule
<cntb> Alt Shift is universally known in Windowz
<Pensacola> I recently put my /home folder on another partition but now my games are choppy when I play them :s
<angasule> cntb: I didn't know about it :) but I'm sure it can be solved, if it has worked somewhere
<angasule> cntb: you might try the email lists, though
<angasule> cntb: the chat is better for quick solutions, email and forums for the rest, I guess
<cntb> yes angasule maybe ask packagers or whom?
<cntb> sounds right angasule ty
<angasule> cntb: ask in the kubuntu email list, see what they tell you
<angasule> np
<cntb> where is the kubuntu mail list ?
<shinobi> cntb: i think these settings are even cross conflicting in kde languages vs. the actual skim/uim/whatever settings
<shinobi> i had to be very careful to set those two in parallel
<cntb> shinobi so you are familiar with issue then ?
<angasule> cntb: http://www.kubuntu.org/support.php
<orangey> hey all!
<shinobi> cntb: i had to fight with this for about a month
<orangey> My kicker (3.5.6) keeps crashing since I updated yesterday (first time in several weeks):
<orangey> kicker: WARNING: Failed to create avahi client
<shinobi> cntb: but i'm not sure if it can solve the problem
<orangey> that seems to be the biggest problem..
<cntb> k angasule got that http://www.kubuntu.org/support.php , so shinobi you know exactly what I mean.
<orangey> kicker: WARNING: Failed to create avahi client \ QPainter::begin: Cannot paint null pixmap \ QPainter::setPen: Will be reset by begin()
<shinobi> cntb: there are i think three areas of configuration
* cntb thinks this has to be solved and also documented in online help tips etc.
<angasule> I think that skim should be working out of the box (or disk ;) ), I don't understand why the heck it isn't
<shinobi> angasule: it just doesn't really...and it conflicts with stuff
<shinobi> angasule: especially because of the conflicting options in other areas
<shinobi> angasule: that don't talk to each other
<angasule> well, abandon 'others' and use skim :) since 'others' don't support nearly as much as skim
<renato> hi, I am setting up a   server using ubuntu, I have it in my house with a dynamic IP. I have set up a dynamic dns with dyndns (www.dyndns.org) I have also purchased a domain name (.com) but I am not sure how to link the domain name with the dynamic account I have
<stdin> that's not a Kubuntu question, so you'll have to ask dyndns about that
<renato> it is a dns question , indeed
<renato> (not a dyndns), a dns question
<stdin> it's nothing you do on your server, unless you are running your own dns server, in which case you wouldn't need dyndns
<renato> stdin the point is my server does not have a fixed ip address to the outside world
<stdin> renato, yeah, so you have to get dyndns to use the domain you registered
<Dr_willis> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<stdin> renato: normally (as I understand it) you get a free domain (something.dyndns.com) or whatever, you may need to pay for  a service to use your own domain
<waylandbill> renato: make a foward from your domain name to your dyndns name.
<renato> I do have a dynamic dns name rdallarmi.podzone.org now I have  a domain I bought (eudealers.com) now I need to set up a forward from my doname into the  rdallarmi.podzone.org
<jay_> how do u say "or" in an if statement?
<renato> waylandbill, THAT is the part I do not know how to do
<stdin> jay_: elif
<waylandbill> renato: it depends on where you're domain is managed.
<waylandbill> renato: different registrars handle that different ways. You need to contact them.
<renato> I have the possibility to specify Cnames for it
<jay_> no.. as in multilpe condition
<jay_> say if $ans = "y" OR ans = "yes"
<jay_> i want to say something like if ans="y" or ans="yes" then do something... something to that effect
<Dr_willis> in bash?
<jay_> yeah
<Dr_willis> time to read some bash guides - i suggest the 'advanced bash scripting guide' it has details/examples of that and MUCH more.
<Dr_willis> its not too hard.. i just cant rember off hand. :)
<jay_> || doesn't work, | doesn't work
<Dr_willis> some 'or' sonstrict in the test
<Dr_willis> always seems to boil down to  () and quotes :)
<jay_> i've been searching... most tutorials, even the advanced ones cover
<jay_> multiple clauses
<jay_> elif's and so on
<jay_> but just not or's and and's within a clause
<stdin> jay_: check 'man test'
<buz> wow
<buz> kubuntu feisty seems much faster?
<jay_> found it
<jay_> syntax is
<jay_> if [ cond -o cond2 ] 
<jay_> thanks
<stdin> that's what I was thinking of, but I couldn't remember :P
<Dr_willis> i was thinking more of a  if ( ( somthing) || (somthing ))
<reinis> hi guys
<Dr_willis> but what the heck do i know.. i rarly program. :)
<stdin> heh, it's only bash, not exactly programing
<Johny_> is there an english or american mother-language?
<Dr_willis> latin :)
<reinis> hey what r u talkin about in this chat?
<Dr_willis> Just gabbering mainly reinis
<reinis> o
<Johny_> just wanted to make a question...
<Dr_willis> sitting in here -- and watcing the chaos in #ubuntu
<reinis> lol
<reinis> soo
<reinis> what r u playing?
<reinis> if u r
<Dr_willis> rescueing my system... for some odd reason it had a hard lockup while copying a file and the pc went 'beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep'
<Dr_willis> thats the game for today.. "Rescue the Data" :)
<reinis> lol
<Dr_willis> followed by "Backup the Data to DVD "
<reinis> iwe herd so,eting like that
<reinis> *someting
<waylandbill> Dr_willis: isn't it chaos there often?
<reinis> whit what program do u use wen beeeeeeep happend?
<Dr_willis> waylandbill,  all the time.
<stdin> #ubuntu us always chaotic
<Dr_willis> reinis,  wasent doingmuch of anything.. dragged a file from one hd to another to copy it.. and it locked up and yelled at me.. :)
<Dr_willis> so i hit the reset button. booted to kubuntu to see what happened.
<reinis> whell havent heard of that :(
<reinis> my dad used terminal and the same prob:(
<Dr_willis> so far in #ubuntu today.. installing 'kde' has been blamed for trashing a system..  torrent slowness is ubuntus fault... and.. lets see.....
<reinis> 3 times a row
<BluesKaj> ntfs-3g broken, Dr_willis?
<reinis> reinis not available for a moment :)
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  wasent using ntfs at the time. the crash happene while i was using 'sidux'
<Dr_willis> rebooted, fsck'ed the drives... now  checking the data again
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, sidux?
<Dr_willis> i got a torrent thats 99.98% done.. i dont wish to lose.
<Dr_willis> sidux - a debian variant ' Sid Tweaked a lot" mainly
<Dr_willis> not really worth messing with - but it did have some nice 'install the nividia driver' scripts
<Dr_willis> and the hd install from live cd worked decently well.
<Dr_willis> but over all. not worth the hassles.
<Dr_willis> it is in testing however.. perhaps in a few months
<marcin_> join zory
<Lam__> what can i use to capture information from my webcam?
<stdin> Lam__: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Lam__> stdin: thanks
<stdin> yw
<cntb> OOWRITER is always terribly slow
<Kite_DH> how to install the printer: Lexmark X1270 ??
<Kite_DH> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Anonimek> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cis_> hello
<ForgeAus> hmmm maybe I should try vesa driver! its more likely to work! rofl
<ForgeAus> I'm going back to standard KDE session, this broken XGL session sux
<mossdsp> j
<DarkTeengeek> hey quick question is it possible to send text from th clipboard to a file in a bash scripts
<fdoving_> DarkTeengeek: you mean the klipper clipboard?
<fdoving_> dcop klipper klipper getClipboardContents
<DarkTeengeek> yea
<fdoving_> works.
<DarkTeengeek> ok
<Jucato> fdoving_: how do you make it work though? in a script...
<fdoving_> Jucato: depends what you want to do with it.
<Jucato> ok. I'll leave it at that for now :)
<Jucato> almost bed time ehehe
<DarkTeengeek> let me explain what iwant to do
<Ash-Fox> Perhaps I'm doing this wrong, but I don't see what I did wrong here: 'iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.1.2 --dport 994 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:3994' doesn't show up when I do a 'iptables -L' after..
<DarkTeengeek> i am making a script that uses festival to read whatever is in clipboard
<frojnd> Why, when I run game counter strike 1.6 there isn't any sound of game, just my lunux sound (amrok) ??
<fdoving> DarkTeengeek: then you can use 'festival-command $(eval dcop klipper klipper getClipboardContents)'
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: what do you want to do?
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, pretty much forward port 994 to 3994
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: i'd use something like 'iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 994 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3994'
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, thanks, i'll give it a try :)
<Jucato> fdoving: thanks! $(eval dcop foo) was what I was looking for :)
<tdn> I would like to file a bug against the network part of the "System Settings" in Kubuntu/KDE. Where should I do this? I do not know if this is a bug in KDE in general or a bug in Kubuntu only. Please guide me.
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, hm.. Shouldn't I see the rules in 'iptables -L' ?
<fdoving> Jucato: you can use backticks too `command`.
<Jucato> fdoving: I'm more comfortable with $() though :)
<Jucato> !bugs > tdn
* Ash-Fox suspects something is wrong with his custom kernel, since no records are being displayed (and the fact that command didn't work)
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: iptables -t nat -L
<BluesKaj> Jucato, any idea how i can join 2 iso files into one ?
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, ah, thanks
<fdoving> Jucato: yes, $() is cleaner. `` can be nice on the commandline.
<Jucato> BluesKaj: sorry, no clue
<cntb> BluesKaj: what is an app that mounts isos
<cntb> daemon tools does this in windows
<fdoving> !iso | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<BluesKaj> I'm cheap , don't feel like burning 2 dvd's when the images are small enuff to fit on one
<hatta> yeah just mount both of them, then use mkisofs to make a new iso
<cntb> so BluesKajmount both merge them and mkisofs ?
<cntb> so BluesKaj mount both merge them and mkisofs ?
<hatta> mount -o loop 1.iso /mnt/image/1; mount -o loop 2.iso /mnt/image/2; mkisofs -R -J /mnt/image | cdrecord -
<cntb> wow hatta that was fast
<lenscape_> !uswsusp
<ubotu> uswsusp: Userspace suspend/resume to disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<cntb> lenscape tell me more about uswsusp
<lenscape_> cntb: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/02/02/2117209
<cntb> ty lenscape_
<DarkTeengeek> next question how do ichange festivals voice from the script
<mips> Anyone know why the internet is so slow in feisty ? IPv6 is disableded & resolve.conf manually configured
<DarkTeengeek> from the default british to the amarican
<tdn> Which package is the System Settings located in?
<frojnd> Why, when I run game counter strike 1.6 there isn't any sound of game, just my lunux sound (amrok) ??
<HymnToLife> tdn, kdebase, I guess
<BluesKaj> hatta, I just want to merge the iso images , videos btw, not record yet
<tdn> HymnToLife, ok. How do I find out? I am filing a bug report on it, so I would rather not file it on the wrong package.
<mips> Anyone know why the internet is so slow in feisty ? IPv6 is disableded & resolve.conf manually configured
<stdin> mips: feisty questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<renzo> damn
<renzo> too many people
<renzo> hi, anybody?
<renzo> I'm a noob, so I don't understand nothing
<renzo> I just wanted to reciebe a 'hi' from someone
<renzo> genjix2?
<waylandbill> renzo: hi
<renzo> hi wayland! :)
<HymnToLife> !hi | renzo
<ubotu> renzo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<renzo> thanks ubotu!
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<renzo> were's everybody from?
<renzo> oh a bot...
<waylandbill> planet earth
<HymnToLife> same here
<renzo> oh me too..
<renzo> I mean, wich country!
<renzo> I'm from argentina
<waylandbill> usa
<renzo> lol
<waylandbill> I hope everyone here is from planet earth anyway. :-)
<renzo> using ubuntu is so difficult, I'm used to win..
<renzo> dows
<renzo> I hope that too wayland...
<renzo> and if not, I hope that they come in PEACE
<renzo> if not.. go away please!
<waylandbill> It's not difficult. Different is a better word.
<renzo> :P
<waylandbill> when you're used to it, you'll find that it's like second nature.
<renzo> yes
<renzo> infinite nature..
<renzo> well I don't know if I'm following the thread of our conversation
<screechingcat> anyone know how to turn of the "snap to edge" feature in KDE ? i want windows to remember their positions on the screen
<renzo> no idea screechingcat
<dhq> how do i install IE with wine
<renzo> why do won want IE if you have firefox?
<renzo> ok, variety is ok
* waylandbill covers his ears
<renzo> but I don't know...
<screechingcat> both beryl and metacity can do this. wonder why the KDE WM cant.
<dhq> R
<renzo> you can use konkeror too (ugly name though)
<dhq> renzo: well i need to run vbscripts so IE only supports it
<dhq> :(
<renzo> vb is not so good
<renzo> there an open source answer, the one who uses the openoffice
<genjix2> renzo: are your parents siblings?
<genjix2> you are a street whore with a pizza arse
<waylandbill> screechingcat: control center, desktop, window behavior, moving, snap zones may help (and smart placement)
<renzo> siblings? Ilol.. noo I don't think so
<dhq> renzo: i know but i am doing a degreecourse and i have to learn vbscript wether i like it or not
<renzo> ok I know I sounded rude
<renzo> sorry
<renzo> I didn't meant to
<renzo> I'm stupid sometimes
<genjix2> not accepted.
<renzo> in fact im goinf insane
<renzo> not accepted?
<genjix2> you are irrelevant to society.
<renzo> lol, ok
<renzo> and you are society?
<dhq> renzo: i know but i am doing a degreecourse and i have to learn vbscript wether i like it or not
<genjix2> I finger my keyboard.
<renzo> oh dhq, ok
<genjix2> ;) ;)
<screechingcat> waylandbill: thanks mate. it works
<Riddell> genjix2: don't insult people
<dhq> renzo: so how to i run vbscript
<renzo> you won't bea ble to install the 7th version cause need autenthication i guess
<genjix2> my superiority is evident. Don't command me.
<renzo> I don't want to comand noone!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<renzo> I cannot even comand me
<waylandbill> dhq, for an active server page or something?
<dhq> renzo: is there any plugin for konqueror or firefox
<genjix2> >:D
<renzo> and 'superiority' who tough that word to you? your FATHER I guess
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<screechingcat> dhq: google "IE Linux"
<renzo> moms are good
<genjix2> yes, my father is a master of many things.
<dhq> screechingcat: where can i get that
<genjix2> your mom is the best!
<renzo> for firefox could be
<waylandbill> where can you get google?!?
<dhq> renzo:  i tried couldnt find it :(
<renzo> yes I was lucky, my mum is great
<genjix2> why you want Internet Exploiter?
<renzo> my father sucks.. but provides me internet and sort of stupid things
<renzo> get google: www.google.com
<renzo> or
<renzo> www.google.com.ar
<renzo> ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<renzo> dhq, do you need it in urge?
<renzo> I cansearch it for you
<apokryphos> !coc | genjix2
<ubotu> genjix2: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<genjix2> Hi!
<dhq> renzo: yes i need so i would be really nice
<renzo> ok wait me
<renzo> oh the bot can expulse people
<renzo> I'm afraid it'll expulse me soon
<renzo> :'(
<renzo> well wait dhw
<genjix2> I aint reading all that text.
<waylandbill> what course requires vbscript just out of curiousity and why can't you use their computers to develop that on so they get the malware?
<renzo> I'm listening to I'm the walrus
<renzo> cool song
<renzo> dhq, what version of ie you need?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<renzo> I've never heard that you can programm in vbscript for ie
<Heavenquake> cpk1:ping?
<renzo> aDios DeMolay!
<dhq> renzo: i need to run vbscript so any browser will do
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=ksoviet@*.range86-146.btcentralplus.com]  by Tm_T
* genjix2 was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (No reading, no staying, sorry.)
<renzo> dhq, so you can use firefox?
<renzo> thanks for writing in red
<dhq> renzo: yes
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<waylandbill> renzo: when someone says your name, it highlights the text in red in most irc clients.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<|lostbyte|> dhq, hi :)
<dhq> |lostbyte|: you bro :)
<|lostbyte|> dhq, why do you need ie?
<angelus> hello all
<renzo> renzo: cool
<renzo> sorry I was on the phone
<dhq> |lostbyte|: you know we are doing vbscript rite and it doesnt work on any browser other than ie i tried searching plugins for firefox
<renzo> ok, mm.. hello angelus
<renzo> well dhq, I've find a guide
<renzo> infelizmente (unhappyly) is hosted on a site named: nerds central
<dhq> renzo: ok
<angelus> who knows configure a dual screen with ati?
<renzo> but oh boy... gooble find it
<renzo> google
<ForgeAus> angelus radeontool?
<ForgeAus> other than that
<ForgeAus> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mikl_> does anyone know what the hotkeys are for Konsole?
<waylandbill> dhq: the script is on the server isn't it? you need to output standardized code if all browsers are going to handle it correctly.
<|lostbyte|> dhq, vbscripts are ran by vb client support, is'nt it..
<angelus> i use beryl, so radeontool....
<dhq> ?????
<renzo> dhq, well I'nm not sure if the pages will teach you what you want but .. http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2007/01/using-internetexporer-as-gui-for.html
<renzo> watch it ourseld
<renzo> angelus redemptor
<angelus> thanks for link
<waylandbill> |lostbyte|: he hasn't specified if the vbscript was an ASP or a locally run script.
<|lostbyte|> oh.
<renzo> this bot ubotu is really great! answers questions..
<renzo> Gnik Nus
<ForgeAus> that depends on the question
<renzo> sun king of the beatles backwards.. and follows something... LOVE!
<ForgeAus> its lke I always say answers are easy, its asking the right question thats the hard bit!
<atidem> hello folks
<t0taln00b> hi
<waylandbill> long story short, there is a package called winetools that will easily put in IE
<renzo> ohh ForgeAus.. you are so right...
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ForgeAus> wine hmmm... you can even install the emulation suite for additional wine stuff...
<renzo> opened my mind.. the answers .. could be always answered.. making our own question.. is 'thy question' (lol...).. to be or not to be..
<dhq> waylandbill: i need a vbscript to run the script i type in my pc only
<renzo> *my head will explode here*
<waylandbill> making a web script that only works in one browser tends to be frowned on in the real world though.
<ForgeAus> (in kde-apps.org theres an emulation addon somewhere)
<ForgeAus> its nice
<renzo> or you can drink Wine and life is so cool...
<renzo> ok I'm talking nonsense,  I think I'll leave
<renzo> thanks for being with me guys
<ForgeAus> heeh philosophy... hmmm
<renzo> noone from argentina? damn
<renzo> yeah philosophy
<DaSkreech> renzo: Why argentina?
<renzo> dskreech, cause I live in argentina
<renzo> so if I find someone who lives in argentina, we can go out to drink some wine
<renzo> DaSkreech, soory!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<renzo> ForgeAus, why you said phylosophy?
<renzo> wine is also a drink!
<DaSkreech> Not according to the bot :)
<renzo> come on uBOTu!
<|lostbyte|> dhq, opera seems to support vbscripts.
<renzo> ok so I turn into a bot, and I send you this:
<ForgeAus> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<renzo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine
<dhq> |lostbyte|: i am installing ie
<renzo> opera is also a place were people go to see operas.. that music with actore!! lol
<ForgeAus> you mean ies4linux or cxoffice ie?
<renzo> uBOTu don't know nothing about 'natural life'
<ForgeAus> and if its any good at the end they shout "encore!"
<dhq> renzo: your acting quite strange ???
<ForgeAus> I don't think so
<ForgeAus> just unsual
<|lostbyte|> :P
<renzo> ok and this is an opera http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera
<renzo> I tell you I'm crazy.  ilike the beatles
<renzo> and ubotu has sent me a PM!
<DaSkreech> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<ForgeAus> "twist and shout"
<dhq> renzo: i love beatles too
* DaSkreech leaves teh entymologists alone
<ForgeAus> awww DaSkreech feeling uncomfortable?
<renzo> dhq, well I'm listening to them right now. I can play some of his songs on the guitarr
<DaSkreech> Nope I like em too just not enough to declare it and not enough to distract from work
<renzo> unlukily I have my hand injured the ooother sunday.. (playing FOOTBALL)
<renzo> DaSkreech what does the 'leaves... enty,,,' means?
<DaSkreech> renzo: insect lovers :)
<renzo> i used to have a dictionary... babylon (all the tonges were just one.. )
<renzo> ohh, and who's that? well I love insects, but I haven't sayd nothing!
<DaSkreech> renzo: Yeah vertical property never works out very well
<renzo> Help!
<DaSkreech> renzo: You are getting close to O-T
<renzo> I didn't get that DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> !O-T
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o-t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<renzo> are you talking about religion? :/
<DaSkreech> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<renzo> ohhh
<renzo> so I have to stay in topic
<renzo> right
<renzo> you know.. directx 10 was just released ... ;) my little brother told me that 'yesterday' (is that I-T --> in topic?)
<josh_> who is running an ftpserver?
<renzo> !so you have to add these!! to blinf the r*b*tt?
<renzo> Thanks daSkreech
<|lostbyte|> dhq, This might help ..http://modgb.sourceforge.net/
<renzo> I think that migue is!! ;)
<renzo> was
<josh_> what is the group a user has to be under in order to login thru ftp?
<DaSkreech> renzo: You can join #kubuntu-offtopic and talk about whatever you like but in here wine is not a drink :)
<DaSkreech> josh_: depends on the server you are joining
<elyon225> Could someone please help me get my sound back?  I followed a tutorial on Crosstalk to compile/install Amarok with MTP support and now I have no sound whatsoever...
<josh_> i just made a user for my ftp
<josh_> but it cant login
<josh_> what group does it need to be under
<renzo> DaSkreech ok, thanks.. but I was liking being here, so nice people.. but wine is wine, here and everywere.. I mean wine means a lot of things... a virtual win emulator, the blood of ...
<renzo> the goodpeople.. strawberryfields forever!
<DaSkreech> ftp I would guess but it depends on how you setup your server
<renzo> ok I'm leaving
<MuJ> Wine Is Not Emulator
<DaSkreech> renzo: You can be in both
<josh_> there is no ftp group
<renzo> 'emulator' or similar.. what eber
<renzo> ever
<DaSkreech> renzo: You don't have to go
<renzo> and ever
<josh_> ftp user is in nobody group
<MuJ> more like compatibilty layer
<renzo> DaSkreech , I have cause I'm sooo tired... 'i haven't slept a wink...'
<DaSkreech> renzo: Just type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<DaSkreech> renzo: well hope you come back soon :)
<renzo> I won't come back, as I never use linux
<renzo> :P, I 'm a win baby
<renzo> a wine baby !!
* Anonimek has kicked renzo ;P
<renzo> oh no!! anonimek!! thanks you are not uBOTu!!
<Anonimek> :>
<renzo> why you have colours and I don't!! you teach me that someday!
<Anonimek> renzo, goggle should teach You hehe :D
<Anonimek> google*
* waylandbill thinks he knows how already
<renzo> I use google a lot
<renzo> I use even more, 'wikipedia'
<renzo> bigger than the french encycopedie
<renzo> and much bigger that the british one...
<cosmin> hi, how can i install the newest version of kde in kubuntu 6.10 ? ( i have kde 3.5 now)
<waylandbill> cosmin: you looking to go to 3.5.6
<cosmin> yep
<renzo> waylandbill, I cannot even think know, and you are thinking by me. sometimes words can hurt!
<Tm_T> renzo: Colours?
<DaSkreech> cosmin: http://www.kubuntu.org
<HymnToLife> cosmin, http://kubuntu.org
<renzo> damn I'm leaving... sometime people are not nice. (and I'm not sometimes too.. sorry :()
<waylandbill> cosmin: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<Tm_T> MuJ: I think renzo needs invite or two.
<renzo> http://www.wikipedia.org/
<MuJ> preferably two
<renzo> what's that Tm_T?
<cosmin> canthanks
<mikl_> ag
<cosmin> *thanks
<mikl_> ah, stop teasing him ;)
<renzo> Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds
<renzo> LSD? guys what are you talking about!?
<parmenides> My system is stuck in a loop at the log in screen... I can log in console but no x session it says refcount is 2 and should be 1
<renzo> I'm scared
<Tm_T> renzo: Ok, now you really should follow topic more.
<mikl_> hey, ubuntu is here
<elyon225> Could someone please help me get my sound back?  I followed a tutorial on Crosstalk to compile/install Amarok with MTP support and now I have no sound whatsoever...
<renzo> elyon225 try buying new speakers, mine are working bad too
<waylandbill> parmenides: sounds like a driver problem with X. you may need to pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mikl_> elyon225: well, could you perhaps post a link to the tutorial, so it would be easier to find out what's wrong?
<renzo> or we can CREATE or own music.. and we won't nead speakers.. we alreeady have ears and instrument
* Dr_willis wonders that MTP support even is
* Dr_willis burps the 1812 overture.
<DaSkreech> elyon225: It should have mtp support
<elyon225> mikl_: http://thecrosstalk.blogspot.com/2007/01/amarok-music-manager.html
<DaSkreech> What version are you using?
<renzo> lol, sometimes I have so much fun!
<elyon225> DaSkreech: It didn't recognize my player... and still doesn't after following that tutorial.  I have version 1.4.5
<Tm_T> renzo: Then you have good sleep if you go now. ;)
<renzo> DaSkreech "hye, thanks for helping me .. to look no so crazy!"
<renzo> Tm:T
<DaSkreech> elyon225: Which player
<renzo> yes, I have the goodnight beatles song.. mixed with octopuses' garden.. both sings ringo... star
<renzo> ok so I'm leaving
<elyon225> DaSkreech: Amarok.
<mikl_> elyon225: what engines show up in Amarok?
<DaSkreech> <elyon225> DaSkreech: It didn't recognize my player... and still doesn't after following that tutorial.  I have version 1.4.5
<renzo> if someone sometime want to talk
<DaSkreech> Which player?
<renzo> I'll give my recent brand new email
<elyon225> DaSkreech: Oh, sorry... Sansa e260.
<elyon225> mikl_: It's using xine
<renzo> ... or not..
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<renzo> better not
<Tm_T> ;)
<renzo> see you in the dark side of the moon
<Tm_T> Bye.
<renzo> or see you somewhere over the rainbow
<DaSkreech> Gnight
<renzo> and if I go to eat an forget this thing turned on?
<mikl_> elyon225: you probably don't have the xine headers installed, so your package didn't get built properly
<Tm_T> renzo: We really don't care. ;)
<renzo> on argentina, is a brand new day
<elyon225> mikl_: That wouldn't affect the rest of the system though.  System sounds, games, videos... NO sound is working.
<renzo> Tm_T so why the h*ll do you write that if you dont' care! lol!!
<renzo> ok ok ok bye bye bye!!
<genjix> I'm back!
<Tm_T> Bah.
<mikl_> elyon225: have you tried removing your custom packages and reinstalling the old ones instead?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<genjix> he left...
<elyon225> mikl_: To be honest, I'm not entirely sure how to do that.  I know that as I was following the tutorial, it installed a LOT of packages (libraries and KDE stuff) to meet dependencies.
<cntb> oh my, oowriter is so buggy and slow.. close to unusable. where to file bugs about it?
<mikl_> elyon225: do you still have libxine1 installed - it might have be removed as an extra dependancy
<mikl_> elyon225: well, if you have synaptic installed, it's real easy - you can find them under local packages
<elyon225> mikl_: Yes, it's installed.
<mikl_> otherwise, if you still have the package names for the packages you built with checkinstall, you can just run apt-get remove on those package-names (minus the ".deb")
<elyon225> mikl_: So, just remove the packages I installed with checkinstall?
<mikl_> elyon225: yes, and then reinstall amarok and amarok-xine
<mikl_> then we can see if you hosed your system real badly ;)
<elyon225> mikl_: But how would that fix the rest of the system sounds?
<elyon225> Alright... I'll give it a shot.
<mikl_> elyon225: well, going back to pristine state is usually the right place to start
<mikl_> elyon225: if that doesn't work either, you can try other things
<elyon225> mikl_: The problem I'm seeing, though, is that removing these custom packages won't remove the tons of packages that were installed for dependencies... or would it?
<me_> hi
<Dr_willis> depends on how you isntalled them
* DaSkreech waves at me_
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I used sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<Dr_willis> that just installed all the extra dependencies to compile the program.. nothing major to worry about
<Dr_willis> stuff that most all kde apps would need to compile as well
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Well, it installed Konqueror, kmail, and a ton of other KDE apps too, I think.
<waylandbill> elyon225: I've found that apt-get doesn't remove stuff as good as aptitude, but deborphan should be useful for you.
<mikl_> yeah, aptitude is the king
<mikl_> after getting used to aptitude, I rarely bother with Synaptic or Adept
<elyon225> What is the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<DaSkreech> MMMMM Adept gives me reason to jump to feisty ;0
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  yep.. it installed a lot of kde depenedncies
<waylandbill> aptitude uses an extra database to track 'auto' installed packages.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Is there a way to auto remove them?
<mikl_> elyon225: well, it's like the difference between a manual can-opener and an electric one - both do the same...
<mikl_> elyon225: aptitude is just more advanced - it's also a package browser
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  theres a 'clean kde' url site i saw..  but it told how to get to a clean kde install.. You as asking how to remove KDE in  the Kubuntu channel. :) not many of us in here want to remove kde.
<Dr_willis> i alsays install ubuntu, and kubuntu, and the full desktops.. :)
<mikl_> if you run sudo aptitude without arguments, you can use it to browse packages, deciding which to install etc.
<Dr_willis> aptitude has such potential... and such... interesting screwups at times...
<Dr_willis> :)
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Well, I just want to get back to the state of my system BEFORE following this tutorial, but I have no way of knowing all the packages that it installed (there were 125 of them)
<DarkWizdom> aptitude has saved my ass quite alot of times ;)
<waylandbill> :)
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  personally i wouldent worry about the packages it installed.. so you have some kde apps now.. big deal.
<elyon225> I loved KDE for a long time, but it just wasn't stable enough on my system... so I'm stuck with gnome for now.
<derekS> does anyone else have trouble stopping KDM? I don't want x running, i try to stop kdm (/etc/init.d/kdm stop) and it tells me kdm isn't running
<derekS> but if i do a ps aux | grep kdm it is
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Well, it IS a big deal when SOMETHING it installed made my sound stop working.
<Dr_willis> check the history/buffer and see what all it installed perhaps.
<derekS> ps aux | grep kdm
<derekS> root      4202  0.0  0.0   2688   712 ?        Ss   Feb14   0:00 /usr/bin/kdm
<derekS> root      4480  0.0  1.1  23964 11732 ?        S    Feb14   0:01 /usr/bin/krootimage /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  im guessing its somthing else that broke your sound.
<mikl_> elyon225: we do not know what broke your sound...
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  fire up the package manager and start clicking? you may want to use the 'purge' option also.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: I wouldn't think installing KDE stuff would do it either.  But I don't see how compiling/installing mtp and Amarok would do it either.
<Dr_willis> i havent looked at the guide to see what all it said to do.. so no idea.. what it did.
* Dr_willis still dosetn know what mtp support is.
<mikl_> elyon225: all we're suggesting is you try to go back to the point your system worked...
<waylandbill> I agree with Dr_willis. it's probably not putting in some kde apps that broke the sound.
<DarkWizdom> kubotu mtp
<Dr_willis> could install some minimal window manager and see if sound works in it.. or if sound works from the console.
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Basically just a few steps:  1) Install build-dep amarok.  2) Install libmtp.  3) install libgpod 4) install Amarok.  That's it :)
<mikl_> Dr_willis: support for PlaysForSure devices etc.
<elyon225> mikl_: I would love to... just don't know how :)
<Dr_willis> mikl_,  you mean those devices that no one seems to support? :)
<elyon225> !about libgpod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about libgpod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elyon225> !info libgpod
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: mtp is a Microsoft transfer Protocol which is a hack of Kodak's PTP
<ubotu> Package libgpod does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Dr_willis> you sure sound is broken.. or is your mixers just muted?
<elyon225> Dr_willis: Yeah, I've checked the mixers...
<mikl_> elyon225: fire up synaptic and try to see what happens if you removed those packages you built yourself - If you're in luck that might do the trick, otherwise try using deporphan to remove orphaned packages :)
<elyon225> mikl_: Already tried that ;)
<jbruckman> is there any music scribing software comparable to finale for linux?
<cntb> jbruckman: interesting q.
<coreymon77> jbruckman: why not use finale?
<cntb> I dunno
<coreymon77> jbruckman: its for linux right, so cant you use it?
<jbruckman> finale is for windows.
<cntb> finale is in windows
<jbruckman> not to mention its price.
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> look on apt
<jbruckman> k
<cntb> PM jbruckman
<coreymon77> there may be something there
<jbruckman> cntb done.
<jbruckman> cntb: done*
<waylandbill> elyon225: the reason deborphan doesn't work is because they were not auto installed. Build-dep marks them to be explicitly installed.
<DaSkreech> !finale
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finale - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elyon225> Okay, well I followed the tutorial again, this time PURGEing everything it had me install... do I need to restart?
<waylandbill> elyon225: you could look at /var/log/dpkg.log and see the date/time stamps and determine what was installed I think.
* jbruckman is @ class
<DaSkreech> !info finale
<ubotu> Package finale does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<jbruckman> !phillips music writer
<jbruckman> !"music writer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music writer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hatta> jbruckman, http://linux-sound.org/notation.html
<jbruckman> hatta: thanks
<stamen> hi
<cntb> wow hatta that was fast
<cntb> stamen ? bg ?
<stamen> what is the meaning of non-contigeus after file system check
<stamen> yes
<stamen> bg
<stamen> cntb: you mean bulgarian ?
<DaSkreech> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<cntb> PM me after consulting here
<stamen> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Heavenquake> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> !bg
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<stamen>  :)
<mikl_> I wish I knew bulgarian
<mikl_> solid_liquid: is there a good reason for this most oxymoronic of nicknames?
<DaSkreech> mikl_: First guess would be Hideo Kojima
<smoze> how come kubuntu can't use more than one sound source at the same time?
<elyon225> Dr_willis, mikl_:  Just thought I'd let you know, after rebooting, my sound still didn't work.  So I opened up the mixer, changed to OSS, and it worked!  Changing back to ALSA and it still works... I don't get it lol
<Dr_willis> clarify that...
<kub1> is it possible to have KDM list users with icons ala OS X login manager?
<Dr_willis> smoze,  you mean play more  then 1 sound making program at 1 time?
<DaSkreech> kub1: Technically yes
<Dr_willis> kub1,  theres a great many kdm themes you can use.
<Dr_willis> elyon225,  sounds like some modules got confused perhaps..
<kub1> Oh, ok... I will check it out on KDElook.org I guess - thanks for the heads up
<elyon225> eh well, in any case, I have sound now.  Still no mtp support, of course... but oh well :)
<mikl_> smoze: I have no such problems
<mikl_> elyon225: Sorry that we could not help you more, but sound system is notoriously fickle, so it's hard to tell what might be wrong
<smoze> i mean that some programs can't play sound because another program has reserved alsa
<mikl_> smoze: any programs in particular or just generally?
<smoze> well, amarok and firefox for instance
<acido> hello world
<acido> this is my first messege in linux  XD
<Dr_willis> Moo!
<Dr_willis> :)
<ele> acido:welcome to linuxworld :D
<voicu> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<cavallo_> which program to use for editing videos etc. ?
<stdin> cavallo_: try avidemux
<HymnToLife> cavallo_, define "editing"
<surgy> hello
<surgy> how is everyone this after noon?
<voicu> procrastinating :D
<surgy> :)
<cavallo_> HymnToLife: cut some pieces of movie, merge movies etc.
<voicu> so... in order to install kde4 what should i do?
<voicu> is there a package or do i have to compile it?
<DaSkreech> voicu: Break out the compiler and some lowered expectations
<HymnToLife> cavallo_, go with avidemux then
<stdin> you'll need to compile the cvs version
<DaSkreech> voicu: There is a package but ti's quite a few months old
<voicu> okay...
<surgy> ok i have a problem, i have a computer its a 700mhz 256mb ram,  where both cd roms are giving continual read errors, and i have burned 3 cds so far and all get the errors, so im thinking its the cdrom, now my question is, what are my alternatives? is there a network install?
<frojnd> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<voicu> KDE 3.80.2 means KDE4 beta, right?
<fdoving> right.
<voicu> ok
<DaSkreech> voicu: Honestly at this point in time unless you are developer there is very little to see
<fdoving> the new run dialog is nice.
<DaSkreech> It means CVs I don't know if it's reached beta yet
<DaSkreech> kruner ftw!
<surgy> voicu: why not just use the bleeding edge kde repo?
<voicu> DaSkreech, well i guess a few apps will work, aren't they?
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah they will
<fdoving> konsole and konqueror works.
<DaSkreech>  For the most part it looks just like 3.5.* though
<DaSkreech> over the next month things will pick up for apps but the groundwork is still being polished
<surgy> im sorry for being rude but my question is kindof pressing, can someone help?
<DaSkreech> get a new CDrom?
<fdoving> usb-cdrom? :)
<fdoving> usb-stick with cd-content.
<surgy> daskreech: there is no network instal
<fdoving> there is a network install, but it boots from a cd too :)
<surgy> my usb stick is only 128mb :(
<DaSkreech> There is no official one I know of. I know it can be done
<DaSkreech> surgy: As long as you can boot from USB that shoudl be cool
<surgy> daskreech: ok ill try
<DaSkreech> !
<DaSkreech> Mao_Tse_Tung: Do0d You are like famous
<samiam010203> anyone in here using kubuntu feisty with beryl ?
<DaSkreech> samiam010203: try in #ubuntu+1
<mrbrdo> hey
<samiam010203> thanks DaSkreech
<mrbrdo> i have a problem with SMB4K - i can't mount shares where there is no authentication requred (like mount -smbfs ... -o GUEST), it only works if i have a username&password required
<mrbrdo> it works if i mount manually with mount -smbfs... -o guest,...
<d03boy> ahoy
<d03boy> how do i go through the xorg configuration again
<mrbrdo> xorg-configure or something like that
<d03boy> thats what i thought too but its not auto completeing
<Adydas> isnt it xconfigure?
<Adydas> just a bad memory guess
<Adydas> or perhaps configurex
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arawn> hi for all
<DaSkreech> !X
<Theis> how can I install codecs on kubuntu ?
<Theis> witout automatix
<mrbrdo> i have a problem with SMB4K - i can't mount shares where there is no authentication requred (like mount -smbfs ... -o GUEST), it only works if i have a username&password required
<fdoving> !codecs | theis
<mrbrdo> Theis: www.ubuntuguide.com
<ubotu> theis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mrbrdo> i have a problem with SMB4K - i can't mount shares where there is no authentication requred (like mount -smbfs ... -o GUEST), it only works if i have a username&password required
<kamikazi> hi,i am having trouble with my intel 2100 wifi card on my laptop. i think the radio is off, and the button that turns it on doesnt work. any tips?
<djneo> sera
<arawn> Hello, do you installed Ubuntu serevr on Poweredge  ?
<arawn> 1950
<XenThraL> hi, how do I go about resetting all file extensions on konqueror?
<XenThraL> to their defaults
<alexicon> anyone here know much about NAT?
<andremarte> traco, che problema hai?
<Art_> Which is better, DVD-R or DVD+R?
<uranther> DVD*R
<Art_> uranther, Huh?
<uranther> just playin
<Art_> uranther, Hehe.
<alexicon> ive set up my iptables but i still cant ping out from an internal box
<alexicon> when i run route, it shows one default gateway for one interface. should both the interfaces on the nat box show the default gw?
<antibody> the dmix plugin for alsa exists?
<antibody> in cedega I wanted to play eve-online and can share the sound
<DaSkreech> Art_:
<DaSkreech> The one yuo can find in the stores
<usuario> eu sou um novo usurio do Linux, e tenho dvida em como reduzir a janela, haveria algum nessa sala que possa me ajudar?
<Art_> DaSkreech, No difference, huh?
<DaSkreech> Not enough to talk about
<Art_> DaSkreech, Thanks much, sorta what I thought.
<usuario> I am a Linux new user, and I would like how can I do to reduce a screen in my notebook, someone could help me?
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<d03boy> how can I get glxgears to print the fps
<DaSkreech> usuario: You mean put down the resolution? Or make a window smaler?
<usuario> ajuda em portugus, por favor, vc sabe onde?
<gugu^> Can somebody Help me to install ymessenger
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> usuario: Better? :)
<DaSkreech> gugu^: You can use kopete
<gugu^> DaSkreech: i need it for public use, but kopete is..
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Public use?
<gugu^> DaSkreech: in internet cafe
<frojnd> what's the command to see what cpu do u have, ram, disks.. etc
<DaSkreech> Ah. so you want the Windows yahoo messenger?
<DaSkreech> lshw
<alexicon> anyone know about nat forwarding??
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: /proc
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: better yet lshw
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: lshw is nicer ;0
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: ^^ :)
<DaSkreech> me ftw!
<gugu^> DaSkreech:  yes, on linux, I can`t install it, there says that i do not have some libraries
<DaSkreech> gugu^: How are you trying to install it?
<frojnd> [20:23:51]  <Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: /proc   I put (/proc) where
<frojnd> and I can't find how many ram do I have
<DaSkreech> frojnd: /proc is folder. It holds a lot of info about your computer
<frojnd> I mean, what kind of ram :)
<gugu^> DaSkreech: I have downloading the Yahoo! Messenger for Unix, and tryied to install in GUI
<DaSkreech> frojnd: like cat /proc/meminfo
<DaSkreech> Ah. what libraries does it say you are missing?
<gugu^> DaSkreech: I don`t know how to install in comand line
<DaSkreech> gugu^: you are following the instructions on the Yahoo site?
<gugu^> DaSkreech: yes, but in comand line is writing No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> Ah can you paste what you are typing in?
<gugu^> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6729/
<DaSkreech> gugu^: can you type ls Desktop/ and tell me if you see the file in the list that gets printed?
<jott> i'm looking for something like thedraw/aciddraw... i once found something similar for linux but i forgot it's name (just tried bmdraw/duhdraw/textdraw but they all kindof suck).. any hints (besides dosbox;)?
<oli606> hi
<oli606> hi friends !
<gugu^> DaSkreech: ls: Desktop/: No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Whats the name of your main user?
<DaSkreech> gugu ?
<gugu^> DaSkreech: comp02
<DaSkreech> gugu^: ok try ls ~comp02/Desktop
<gugu^> DaSkreech:  firefox.desktop   ooo-writer.desktop  ooo-calc.desktop  ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<DaSkreech> gugu^: ok try dpkg -i ~comp02/Desktop/ymessenger_1.<press tab><press enter>
<sebbar> hi, I got myself an ethernet modem, I know I have to configure it through the web-browser, but how do I know the ip of the modem?
<fdoving> it's usually in the manual.
<DaSkreech> sebbar: try ifconfig
<DaSkreech> Or read the book it came with :)
<Admiral_Chicago> sebbar: it's usually 192.168.0.1
<DaSkreech> Normally 10.0.0.138 here
<gugu^> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6731/
<sebbar> ok tnx
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Hmm can You paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Or tell me if you have universe installed?
<gugu^> DaSkreech: no i havent
<gugu^> DaSkreech: -bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<DaSkreech> gugu^: try cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> and paste that output
<DaSkreech> gugu^: or better try alt+F2 -> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<gugu^> DaSkreech:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6734/
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Did you do the alt+F2 command ?
<gugu^> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Ok did you get a window open with this file?
<gugu^> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> ok press F11 in that window
<DaSkreech> You should get a list of numbers on the left hand side
<gugu^> DaSkreech: yeap
<DaSkreech> ok on line 16 take out the # at the start
<DaSkreech> that line should read deb http://md.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<DaSkreech> Hmm strange
<DaSkreech>  when I svn kopete from head I don't pull the subfolders
<DaSkreech> ...
<gugu^> DaSkreech: that line maybe is 17?
<DaSkreech> Maybe ;)
<gugu^> DaSkreech: and then to save this file
<DaSkreech> once you are done save
<DaSkreech>  yeap
<gugu^> DaSkreech: ok
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok in the terminal type apt-get install libgdk-pixbuf2 xlibs-data
<vas> Hey I am trying to install Xampp for linux, I was told to gain Root access (SH) then to run a Tar command
<vas> I am stuck at the SH part, I do not know my password
<gugu^> DaSkreech: Package libgdk-pixbuf2 has no installation candidate
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Of course it doesn't
<DaSkreech> gugu^: type apt-get update
<gugu^> DaSkreech: you must see this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6738/
<DaSkreech> gugu^: When that output has finished then press up twice and rerun the apt-get install command
<vas> when I say my password, I enter my login password and it is not the right one.. I know my password I amnot trying to gain a 'forgotten' password.. it still works to login as well
<vas> but not with sh
<vas> SU** I am sorry
<DaSkreech> gugu^: can you repaste your sources.list file?
<DaSkreech> I think something has changed
<Manunix> go the trevino blog
<gugu^> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6739/
<fdoving> vas: use sudo.
<fdoving> !rootsudo | vas
<ubotu> vas: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zorglu_> vas: type 'groups' in a shell and dump the result
<vas> zorglu: h.o I will do that now
<zorglu_> naive question: does ubuntu ask you for a hostname when you are doing a fresh install
<zorglu_> vas: "h.o" = ?
<vas> ubotu: I have investigated Sudo and I will re-check it in a second
<zorglu_> vas: ubotu is only a bot, in this case it was intrumented by fdoving
<vas> haha ok
<vas> 1 second let me post results for groups
<jpoe> does anyone know if there is any easy way to get UFS writable support in *ubuntu?
<jpoe> I need to mount a UFS partition as a loopback device and it says it was only compiled with read-only access...
<jpoe> I can mount the image as read-only
<vas> Groups = vas adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<vas> Vas is my username
<zorglu_> vas: ok you got 'admin' as group, so you can use sudo
<zorglu_> vas: like "sudo tar xvzf mytarfile.tgz" or somethimg
<intelikey> sudo echo yes     < testing sudo.
<vas> ok let me try that
<vas> wait at the end I ws instructed touse /opt
<vas> what does that mean
<vas> tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.tar.gz -C /opt
<intelikey> so who here is good with networking, knows a little about cups, and will give me the time of day ?
<vas> wait.. sudo must be setuid root
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Look at line 16 or 17
<DaSkreech> deb http://md.archive.ubunthttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6734/u.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<DaSkreech> That is what it says now
<intelikey> vas mounted nosuid  ?
<DaSkreech> take out that URL in the middle
<vas> mounted mosuid? means.. forgive me I am semi-newb
<vas> ***completly in terms of linux actually ;)
<DaSkreech> nosuid
<zorglu_> jpoe: http://kerneltrap.org/node/7206 apparently it is possible but 'dangerous'
<mollitz> hi
<mollitz> whats up?
<intelikey> vas   mount | grep nosuid       if it answers you then show us.
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Save and rerun the update command
<vas> after I executed the mount command it just wen tto the next line
<intelikey> vas    ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<zorglu_> q. isnt there a file in /proc to get all the options with which the kernel got compiled ? CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y and stuff like that
<vas> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 93844 2006-05-17 04:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<intelikey> ok   so why are you getting that error  "sudo must be setuid root"  ??
<graft> hey, anyone upgrade to amarok 1.4.5/feisty?
<vas> yes
<zorglu_>  /proc/config <- this file.. but apparently not present on edgy kernel
<graft> did you have issues with mp3 support breaking?
<vas> "sudo: must be setuid root"
<intelikey> vas you have just showed to us that it is  set user id root.
<vas> I am already in root?
<mollitz> is it difficult to install a new kernel?
<intelikey> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 93844 May 17  2006 /usr/bin/sudo
<intelikey> that is correct ^
<fdoving> intelikey: maybe check with witch, that he actually uses /usr/bin/sudo for sudo.
<zorglu_> intelikey: vas: "df" in pastebin.ca to determine what is /usr/bin/sudo, and the stuff with nosuid in mounting
<fdoving> s/witch/which/
<intelikey> fdoving heh  trap door  :)
<intelikey> vas     which sudo
<vas>  "home/vas/bin/sudo"
<intelikey> fdoving that's not always accurate though   i have had multiple scripts and which shows one but id be running the other
<fdoving> :)
<intelikey> lol
<vas> pastebin is go
<fdoving> one more non-alcoholic beer for me. :)
<intelikey> vas did you or someone else set up that back door ?
<vas> back door?
<vas> aw god thers a back door?
<vas> Kubuntu CD in the main just installed it
<intelikey> rm /home/vas/bin/sudo
<vas> my friend ordered it from Kubuntu I think
<Dark-Side> hello all !
<vas> http://pastebin.ca/365241
<gugu^> DaSkreech: thx, in 15min i`m away
<intelikey> vas no install disk ever installed that.
<intelikey> vas that's a hack.
<Dark-Side> know somebody hox to have a .skz file from a .theme file for superkaramba ?
<vas> the RM brought back nothing
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Ok
<vas> by who?
<SilentRhythm> can someone help me figure out a problem with firefox not loading?
<mollitz> ?
<mollitz> hjl
<mollitz> ?
<SilentRhythm> i've reinstalled several times, but it still will just start, ask me if i want to restore my session, then do nothing
<intelikey> good vas.  close the konsole and reopen it,   all should work.
<DaSkreech> SilentRhythm: Mine does that too
<Dark-Side> does somebody know how to have a .skz file from a .theme file for superkaramba ?
<intelikey> vas and i sujest you change your password imediately.
<hellcattrav> does ubuntu(with gnome desktop) have an IRC client? Im still using Konversation..
<SilentRhythm> DaSkreech: any luck figuring out why? it happened all of a sudden for me, it's been working fine for a month or so
<intelikey> vas  it wouldn't be a bad idea to check for root kits also.
<DaSkreech> SilentRhythm: How did you reinstall?
<zorglu_> or fresh install :)
<vas> Oh i love you guys
<hellcattrav> .I want to get the elements of KDE that i installed with Kubuntu(i've since gotten the ubuntu) desktop and just use Gnome
<DaSkreech> SilentRhythm: backed up your profile and --purged ?
<vas> but whatis with this backdoor you speak of?
<DaSkreech> hellcattrav: Is that get rid of?
<SilentRhythm> DaSkreech: no, i should try that
<Lynoure> intelikey: I missed most of the exchange between you and vas... did you said sudo is not normally installed suid root?
<DaSkreech> SilentRhythm: you know where your profile is?
<graft> vas - someone put a fake sudo in your ~/bin so that you would enter your password
<intelikey> vas did you put that file in  "/home/vas/bin/" ?
<SilentRhythm> DaSkreech: where is the profile located?
<zorglu_> SilentRhythm: if your firefox config is not important to you, like bookmark and all, you can do "rm -rf ~/.mozilla" but this is quite last resort
<vas> which file?
<SilentRhythm> right, i wanted to back up my bookmarks first
<SilentRhythm> was the only thing i was worried about
<vas> who would do that Ive been running kubuntu for 2 days
<intelikey> vas home/vas/bin/sudo
* CaptainApathy wonders why the hibernate and suspend options don't work right...
<DaSkreech> SilentRhythm: ~/.mozilla/ etc
<zorglu_> vas: have you followed instruction from people on irc ?
<intelikey> vas someone that wanted to own your box.
<SilentRhythm> sorry is there an easy way to do the response, or do you just type Screename:
<SilentRhythm> okay
<vas> nah this is my first tiem on IRC
<vas> wait thers no way thats possible
<DaSkreech> SilentRhythm: If all you acre about is the bookmarks there is a bookmarks.html that will back it up if you move it somehwhere safe
<hellcattrav> .I want to get the elements of KDE that i installed with Kubuntu(i've since gotten the ubuntu) desktop and just use ubuntu/gnome
<DaSkreech> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<intelikey> vas if you didn't put it there,   WHO DID ?
<DaSkreech> !tab | SilentRhythm
<ubotu> SilentRhythm: please see above
<DaSkreech> !botsnack | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Yum!
<vas> intekiley: what are some ways I could get it
<DaSkreech> !botsnack | ubotu
<vas> intekiley: how could I close it
<zorglu_> <ubotu> SilentRhythm: please see above <- maouaouaouaoua :) too strong
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: I know it's hilarious :)
<intelikey> vas  rm -fr ~/bin
<graft> gah, don't do that
<graft> just see what's in it first
<graft> also, if he really DID get rooted, why remove the evidence?
<graft> first figure out how
<zorglu_> it seems like beginner attempts due to 'sudo is not setuid'
<aziz> can somebody give me personal troubleshooting? beryl screwed my desktop, i can't start a normal session without it running...
<fdoving> rename it first,
<SilentRhythm> okay thanks, i'm going to try sudo aptitude --purge remove firefox
<fdoving> the bin directory, that is.
<DaSkreech> SilentRhythm: All backed up already ?
<aziz> please private message me, i can't even see the full chat window
<SilentRhythm> just saved bookmarks
<zorglu_> vas: you came here and said 'i have been told to do su and then tar'... who told you that ?
<hellcattrav> hey My firefox doesn't work
<fdoving> ~/bin is in path by default, which is not very nice.
<hellcattrav> it installed
<CaptainApathy> woops class time
<DaSkreech> SilentRhythm: go to it
<SilentRhythm> okay
<vas> I could not get tar to work as root
<j_> Hey guys, how (in kubuntu) do I tell how much HD space I have left?
<vas> well ok it started...
<graft> j_: df -h
<zorglu_> vas: who told you that
<intelikey> that would be my first sujestion.     log out    and reboot to single user mode clean the system as best i could  then goto multi-user mode.    but if you've been hacked it's more than likely too late to clean it all up.   and information has probably already went to the cracker.
<graft> j_: or filelight, if you want a pretty graphical thingy
<j_> @graft Gracias!
<vas> this tutorial ws not working
<vas> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<vas> the SU part
<DaSkreech> hellcattrav: I don't understand what you are asking for
<zorglu_> j_: type "df" in a konsole
<vas> I did not know my password
<vas> so I googled around and investigated sudo
<graft> vas: you can't su in ubuntu
<graft> vas: there's no root password by default
<fdoving> j_: it's in all right-click -> properties dialogs, the  bottom. (free space that is).
<vas> ya googling toldme to try sudo
<SilentRhythm> hm, remembered now: when i go to remove firefox, it wan'ts to remove other dependencies as well: but then aptitude offers a solution to downgrade firefox and firefox-gnome support (i have gnome installed as well.) is this okay?
<zorglu_> vas: ok this is not this tutorial which create /home/vas/bin/sudo
<vas> zorglu_:?
<vas> zorglu_: ?**
<hellcattrav> i don't want the kde applications
<zorglu_> vas: ok have you already removed this /home/vas/bin/sudo ?
<SilentRhythm> just did that and had same results: am going to try rm ~./mozilla
<intelikey> su doesn't work on *buntu    not for wsitching to root.    because the root account has no password and is locked.    sudo -i   switches to root.
<DaSkreech> hellcattrav: sudo aptitude remove kdelib4c2a
<hellcattrav> i guess i just want ubuntu instead of Kubuntu....but how do i get the IRC client for GNOME, there is one right?
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> thanks
<zorglu_> vas: if you do "ls-l ~/bin/sudo" what is the result
<DaSkreech> hellcattrav: xchat
<hellcattrav> yeah
<hellcattrav> thats it
<hellcattrav> couldn't remember the title...can i get that?
<intelikey> zorglu_ i already told him to rm it.   and you need a space befor the dash.
<vas> no such file or directory
<DaSkreech> hellcattrav: If you installed ubuntu you already have it
<zorglu_> well we wont know then :)
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> cos i don't see it under internet....would it be somewhere else?
<zorglu_> vas: so either you assume you created it by mistake, or you assumed some attacker tried to penetrate your computer
<kitto>    CHK the new version of C99 SHELL with SAFE MODE bypass WORK test there +++>>>   !!!PRIVATE!!!   http://www.dachkomplett.at/images/start/c99.c?   !!!PRIVATE!!! <<<+++          MOROCCO RULEZ
<vas> definetly by mistake
<zorglu_> vas: if you assume you have been attacked, you have to reinstall from scratch
<frank82--> hi to all
<zorglu_> vas: then you are fine :)
<koyo001> can anyone tell me how to reset adept
<vas> zorglu_: ok yes b/c I am pretty sureit was by mistake
<frank82--> i'm a newbie
<koyo001> cause it crashed on me
<vas> zorglu_: I live in a hick-town in the middle of nowhere
<zorglu_> !adept crash fix | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> vas    and how/why did you copy /usr/bin/sudo   to ~/bin/    ?
<zorglu_> vas: well it is a box on the internet. but i believe it is was more likely you did it by mistake
<koyo001> thanj you ubotu
<vas> intellikey: probly sketchy internet tutorial I shouldnt have followed
<zorglu_> koyo001: ubotu is a bot, in this case intrumented by me
<SolidSource> !adeptnotifier
<vas> zorglu_: How could someone retreive my password if someone did do it on purpose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptnotifier - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> !adept-notifier
<ubotu> adept-notifier: system tray notifier of available system updates. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 698 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<koyo001> =zor ok
<koyo001> sorry new to this
<bill> what is the command to update database for searches (whereis & locate)?
<zorglu_> vas: long subject :)
<zorglu_> koyo001: no problem :)
<koyo001> well the crash is brought upon loading of java
<SilentRhythm> getting errors trying to reinstall firefox?
<koyo001> its the second time it crashes while loading the upgrade
<zorglu_> bill: 'locate -u' for locate
<zorglu_> bill:  i dunno what 'whereis' is
<SilentRhythm> eplaced by files in installed package libnss3 ...
<SilentRhythm> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10_i386.deb (--unpack):
<SilentRhythm>  unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/firefox': No such file or directory
<SilentRhythm> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<SilentRhythm> Errors were encountered while processing:
<SilentRhythm>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10_i386.deb
<SilentRhythm> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste | SilentRhythm
<ubotu> SilentRhythm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zorglu_> koyo001: you can try directly via apt-get or aptitude if adept is giving you trouble
<Lynoure> vas: there are many ways they could have gotten your password, read from the middle of http://www.phptr.com/articles/article.asp?p=170772&seqNum=3&rl=1 for a simple example of the idea
<SilentRhythm> okay
<vas> ok
<vas> Thanks for your help guys it is extremely appreciated
<zorglu_> no problem
<vas> oh and just out of curiosity, my internet is extremely slow since I started on kubuntu
<zorglu_> !ipv6 | vas
<ubotu> vas: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zorglu_> vas: try this
<vas> h.o I am reading it up  now
<zorglu_> vas: h.o = ?
<vas> zorglu_: hold up... lol
<zorglu_> ok :)
<vas> zorglu_: AIM and IRC really have gone seperate ways
<Lynoure> vas: could you tell me result of   echo $PATH ? (If none of the others have asked for it yet)
<Lynoure> vas: Kubuntu does not normally have ~/bin in the path, and if you still have it there, you might want to take it out.
<tjz_> i have no sound coming out of my computer any suggestions?
<vas> Lynoure: /home/vas/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/game
<intelikey> Lynoure ah i think if you look in /etc/profile /etc/bash* you will see that if the dir exists it is automatically added to the path
<vlt|home> Hello. How can I get rid of this k3b progess bar on my screen?
<Lynoure> intelikey: hmp. oh. I do not like that thought.
<intelikey> Lynoure yeah  but i think it is there.  maybe in ~/. something   i have seen it in the default setup
<Lynoure> intelikey: yep, there it is. Thanks.
<intelikey> i don't have any of the default configs to even look at now.
<CaptainApathy> what were the command to restore access to /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<intelikey> Lynoure in which ?
<CaptainApathy> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | CaptainApathy
<ubotu> CaptainApathy: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<CaptainApathy> ah
<CaptainApathy> thanks
<intelikey> !welcome | CaptainApathy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !thanks | CaptainApathy
<underdog5004> where is the sound config file for firefox?
<ubotu> CaptainApathy: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intelikey> there.
<mattik> Hello, how can I get fglrx-driver for Feisty. I have tried follow instructions of cchtml.com but without help. I cannot get X running with fglrx.
<CaptainApathy> intelikey: I'm also known as NightBird
<CaptainApathy> :P
<Lynoure> intelikey: .bash_profile
<vas> so the final diagnosis is...? :-p
<intelikey> CaptainApathy i saw you calling the bot.  knew you knew about it, just playing.
<CaptainApathy> ah
<intelikey> Lynoure ok.  see i remembered it being in one of them.   just didn't remember which.
<underdog5004> where is the sound config file for firefox?
<Lynoure> vas: that if you run code or scripts from unknown sources on account having sudo, you can easily get in trouble. Be careful about it in the future.
<underdog5004> I think it's firefox.rc...but I can't remember where it is.
<intelikey> underdog5004 if no one in here knows.  ask in   #ubuntu   ff is default in ubuntu  not in kubuntu.
<Lynoure> intelikey: I'm not a big fan of sudo myself, given that I sometimes want to run BOC such as skype...
<vas> yeah I am going to save the sudo related questions to my trusted #kubunto mates
<underdog5004> k, thanks.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Maybe we would like to have that appended instead of preprended
<intelikey> Lynoure yeah.   sudo can be setup to a very powerful and secure tool.  but imo the *buntu default setup just makes you   "root jr."   and that without warning really.
<intelikey> DaSkreech apsolutely.
<intelikey> absotivly ?
<intelikey> i mean posolutly
<BluesKaj> or postpended
<fidel> so what's up  guys
<hellcattrav> hey how can i get xchat?
<fidel> simply
<SolidSource> anyone else getting: Failed to fetch "http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" when checking for updates in terminal?
<fidel> sudo apt-get install xchat
<DaSkreech> hellcattrav: Alt+f2 -> xchat
<zorglu_> !irc | hellcattrav
<ubotu> hellcattrav: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<zorglu_> hellcattrav has been on this xchat stuff for like 45 min now :)
<BluesKaj> Konversation rulez!
<intelikey> DaSkreech in fact if an admin wants something added to take priority  wouldn't  /usr/local/bin   be better than  ~/bin   at least you have to have access to put things there.
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: I know :)
<hellcattrav> yeah
<Lynoure> intelikey: out of curiousity, any good guides to setting it up securely? I want to see if that would allow safe running of binary only stuff under an account that has sudo
<hellcattrav> ive been instructing gramps on how to open paint
<DaSkreech> intelikey: In short anything ~ in the $PATH should be at the end unless the user explicitly and painfully did it themselves
<intelikey> and you could still have wrapers for the common commands
<hellcattrav> so my attentions been in a tug of war
<BluesKaj> hey be careful there ...I'm a gramp
<DaSkreech> hellcattrav: Which paint?
<intelikey> DaSkreech concure
<hellcattrav> microsoft
<DaSkreech> Ah WinKey+R -> paint
<hellcattrav> hes using windows and looking at a picture that i made huge(a pic of my dad) in image view(im using ubuntu linux
<intelikey> so who wants to help me find out why cups wont work ?
<hellcattrav> BluesKaj your helpful, my poppa I'm still showing him how to log on to his email, and he gets annoyed(right now actualy when anythings not instantaious)
<BluesKaj> yeah, that can be a prob , hellcattrav ..understanding linux is difficult for windows users
* intelikey wonders where every body went ...
<OIS> hi, do you know of a channel on here more suited for asking a wifi question?
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> ois sometimes  ##linux    sometimes   #debian   but don't expect everyone in there to be nice to you.
<Haplo_> hey all, i have a partition (reiserfs, from a previous gentoo install) that when i mount it, i can read, create new files, but I cannot delete/modify any files ... any ideas why this is?
<intelikey> #gentoo   at times.
<BluesKaj> <--- used to be a windows user ...still a relative noob to linux
<hellcattrav> im the linux user, hes just trying to work windows
<OIS> thanks
<hellcattrav> im a noob
<intelikey> Haplo_  man lsattr
<intelikey> Haplo_ i'm not saying that is the reason  but it could be.
<intelikey> if a dir is +a  you can only add.
<Haplo_> intelikey: i cannot even do that
<Haplo_> lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on ./TemplateManager.html ... lots of errors like that
<zorglu_> Haplo_: bad file system :)
<intelikey> Haplo_ in a konsole     man lsattr
<gugu^> DaSkreech: I`mback
<intelikey> Haplo_ in a konsole     man chattr
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Did you make the correction?
<intelikey> ok i'm gone for a bit.   or byte.    or bite.   or something to eat.
<Haplo_> let me see ... thanks for the tips intelikey
<gugu^> DaSkreech: I must del that URL
<gugu^> ?
<CaptainApathy> I just installed postgresql... how do I start it up?
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Yes you pasted a pastebin in the middle of the line
<DaSkreech>  take that extra URL out
<DaSkreech> the line should read deb http://md.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<gugu^> DaSkreech: ok
<DaSkreech> gugu^: done?
<SilentRhythm> i'm having problems getting video to display correctly with s-video out and an ATI card
<SilentRhythm> dual monitor seems to work, but the video won't display at the correct resoultion for the tv
<SilentRhythm> it shows half of it, and when i move hte mouse the video moves
<SilentRhythm> its strange
<gugu^> DaSkreech: not yet, is updating
<SilentRhythm> if i have the mouse on that monitor, the video moves off the screen
<DaSkreech> gugu^: OK :-)
<SilentRhythm> has anyone seen something like this or know what could be happening?
<posingaspopular> SilentRhythm: the consenus I have from everyone I know is that ATI sucks for linux.
<Nergar> hello
<zorglu_> SilentRhythm: i would look close to 'hardware accelerated cursor'
<Nergar> can anyone help me configure FF to use kaffeine plugin?
<SilentRhythm> zorglu_: where would i find that?
<zorglu_> SilentRhythm: gogling and asking. sorry no time to help on this one
<SilentRhythm> okay
<BluesKaj> Nergar, http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<Nergar> mplayer?
<BluesKaj> yup
<gugu^> DaSkreech: Done
<DaSkreech> gugu^: You reran the apt-get install command?
<gugu^> DaSkreech: not yet
<Nergar> BluesKaj, i have unbuntu so FF is already configured to use Totem, i need to change that
<DaSkreech> gugu^: press the Up key on the terminal until you see the apt-get install libgpd-pixbuf etc etc
<gugu^> DaSkreech: ok, now is istalling
<DaSkreech> gugu^: ^_^ :^
<SilentRhythm> ah! i just figured it out
<SilentRhythm> i had to select the openGL drivers in kaffine
<SilentRhythm> instead of auto
<OIS> is driverloader any usefull ?
<SilentRhythm> in case anyone else if having problems
<BluesKaj> dunno Nergar , why don't you check with the #ubuntu channel ...mplayer works in ubuntu as well , but defaulting to mplayer instead of totem is beyond my scope
<Nergar> thanx BluesKaj but i can't get a response on #ubuntu :P
<frojnd> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<DaSkreech> gugu^: you can use the press up thing (it's called history for future) to get back to the command to install ymessenger and rerun that as well
<gugu^> DaSkreech: ok, thx
<DaSkreech> gugu^: Yeap :)
<gugu^> DaSkreech: its not working to install ymessenger
<gugu^> :(((
<DaSkreech> gugu^: It's giving an error?
<gugu^> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6752/
<DaSkreech> !xlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !find xlibs
<ubotu> Found: xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev, xlibs-data
<DaSkreech> !xlibs-data
<ubotu> xlibs-data: transitional package for X11 client data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<j3j5> muy buenas!
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sam_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> !libssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !find libssl
<ubotu> Found: libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg, libssl-ocaml, libssl-ocaml-dev (and 2 others)
<j3j5> alguien por aqu tiene el amarok funcionando con mysql???
<DaSkreech> !es | j3j5
<ubotu> j3j5: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<j3j5> ok, tienes razn, no me haba dado cuenta!
<j3j5> gracias DaSkreech
<j3j5> pensaba que estaba en kubuntu-es :P
<Admiral_Chicago> talking in the wrong channel...it happens.
<posingaspopular> Admiral_Chicago: talking at all.
<posingaspopular> go to school!
<DaSkreech> gugu^: You can apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<gugu^> DaSkreech: ok
<gugu^> DaSkreech: libssl0.9.8 is already the newest version.
<DaSkreech> A
<DaSkreech> h
<DaSkreech> gugu^: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7147.html
<tasha> I am running (newly installed) Kubuntu on a laptop and am trying to read image files off of a floppy disk.
<tasha> I insert the floppy, go to computer/media and open the floppy
<tasha> it shows the floppy folder with nothing in it.
<tasha> have installed: fdutils, floppybackup, floppyd, kfloppy and kmformat
<tasha> & have read that others have  floppy problems when running Kubuntu.
<LiteHedd1d> i want to upgrade kubuntu. what's involved in that?
<tasha> I have also tried mounting the floppy in terminal & it works, but still shows nothing on the disk.
<tasha> I can see the images on the floppy on other computers.
<tasha> Any ideas to solve this problem ...
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | LiteHedd1d
<ubotu> LiteHedd1d: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Schuenemann> hi, how can I set Ark to use unrar-free instead of unrar?
<LiteHedd1d> thanks skreech
<LiteHedd1d> i'll read it
<comp02_> DaSkreech: thank you, i`ll try
<DaSkreech> comp02_: Ok
<DaSkreech> I think that page can help
<LiteHedd1d> I think I'm running dapper. how can I tell?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Why do you have both?
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, only unrar-free
<Sanne> LiteHedd1d: type: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Sanne> LiteHedd1d: sorry
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Oh.  Just create a symlink from unrar to unrar-free (if it's not there already).
<Sanne> LiteHedd1d: type: cat /etc/lsb-release
<surgy> whats the command to reconfigure x?
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, so that setting can't be changed?
<surgy> my fucking ati driver fucked my xorge i think says there are no screens to display
<surgy> sorry for the language ati just makes me mad
<surgy> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<surgy> !fixxorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixxorg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> surgy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> surgy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tasha> does anybody have experience trouble shooting floppy disk reading in kubuntu
<Schuenemann> hi, how can I set Ark to use unrar-free instead of unrar?
<cntb> !fixres > surgy
<gugu^> DaSkreech: It`s working tnx very much
<jhutchins> tasha: Chances are the disk or drive is bad, but what problem are you having?
<surgy> !fix adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix adept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !fixadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<surgy> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<sam_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Adydas> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Adydas> Awsum, unsafe is my middle name
<Adydas> !tvclone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvclone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyphre> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Adydas> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Morrissey> Hi ... My artwork didnt work before, but it works now :) So Covers successfully gets transfered from amarok to my ipod ... Is there a way I can update all of the covers on the ipod? So I dont have to delete them, and put them over again? Thanks in advane
<Rob-West> can someone help me install Kubuntu on a 1 gig pendrive
<Rob-West> or is there a better distro to try
<BluesKaj> Rob-West, why not try a live cd ...a bit simpler to setup
<graft> anyone else have building broken as a result of 4.1?
<graft> g++-4.1, that is
<sam_> !fixadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sam_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Wolfe> anyone helpful here?
<Wolfe> anyone here at all?
<Wolfe> ._.
<hellcattrav> hi all
<graft> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wolfe> lol, people are here...
<Wolfe> i keep getting an error on startup with the cd...
<hellcattrav> whats the command to remove the kde aplications? I had Kubuntu, but i like GNOME better, so i have Ubuntu and want to get rid of GNOME
<Wolfe> it says unkown interuption or fault in EIP
<Wolfe> then a bunch of numbers followed by letters xD
<graft> Wolfe: um, so it doesn't boot at all?
<Wolfe> well, it gets to the start up screen, where it says "start or install"
<Wolfe> but when i select any of the choices, it just says that error
<graft> hm... so it can read from the CD, at least
<Wolfe> heres the odd part
<Wolfe> if i use my other computer... it works just fine
<Wolfe> o.O
<Wolfe> the only difference that i can think of between them though.. is ones a dell, and the other an hp
<graft> yeah, it's a problem with your chipset, apparently
<Wolfe> so... its not easy to fix?
<graft> you're trying to install the server kernel, i presume?
<Wolfe> no, just run the image for kubuntu
<graft> kubuntu server, or kubuntu generic?
<Wolfe> generic, i believe
<Wolfe> lol
<BluesKaj> yeah , i have a compaq amd 64 and arklinux did the same as your description , Wolfe ... never did figure out why tho :(
<graft> well, make sure
<graft> apparently this is an issue with your chipset, because it doesn't support an option compiled into the server kernel
<Wolfe> well, whats the diff between them? (and at least im not the only one with the problem)
<graft> odds are you don't want the server kernel
<Wolfe> prolly not
<Wolfe> lol
<graft> so, go figure out what image you downloaded
<ensacom> hallo
<Wolfe> kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Wolfe> =)
<BluesKaj> that looks normal
<Wolfe> yea
<Wolfe> it works on vmplayer
<Wolfe> but not on the cd
<Wolfe> and theres nothing wrong with the cd cause the cd just ran on the dell
<graft> hrmm
<BluesKaj> how much memory on the HP >
<ubuntu_> 1 gig ram
<BluesKaj> weird , sounds almost like my pc
<Dell> yea, its not cool...
<Dell> this is so much better than windows too ='(
<underdog5004> yeah...kde is much better than gnome...no question...
<Dell> lol
<Dell> you think its the boot option?
<graft> what boot flags?
<Dell> what do you mean?
<Adydas> Can you run a X11 per user?
<Adydas> like could i have it that the username zxy loads at 1280x1024 and user yui loads at 800x600 ?
<jager> does locate/updatedb not index the entire computer?
<graft> Wolfe: are you trying to install? if so, the alternate cd image might do for you
<Wolfe> nope, just run
<graft> jager: except what's in PRUNEFS_PATH or some such
<jager> hrm.
<graft> /etc/updatedb.conf
<graft> and, obviously, it runs once a day, so it won't have new stuff unless you updatedb by hand
<jager> aha so /media is not indexed by default - that is exactly what i expected to see
<jager> thank you
<graft> also all NFS mounts
<graft> seems sensible to me
<Wolfe> so? any idea
<Wolfe> the only reason i mentioned boot options, is cause i noticed there was a certain one for dell machines
<jager> it's fine, now that i know the sekrit :)
<graft> Wolfe: ummm... well, you can read this launchpad bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/71594
<graft> seems like it was just a bad decision to build the kernel that way
<graft> and i guess the default kubuntu kernel is built that way..
<graft> try the alternate cd image
<Wolfe> which one?
<graft> there's only one, no?
<Wolfe> oh, you mean on the page? xD
#kubuntu 2007-02-21
<Wolfe> grr... i have this problem with not seeing things in front of my face... and i cant see the alt
<graft> 'other installation options'
<paul__> hi
<Wolfe> from here you mean? http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/
<paul__> just instlled ubuntu today really different to windows
<paul__> iiiits so difficult get my head around
<Wolfe> its about 10x better right?
<paul__> i like it but i cant figuire it out!
<graft> what's not to figure out?
<paul__> trying install things is random
<graft> yo, Wolfe, it's right frickin there! "Alternate Install CD"
<paul__> i cannot work it out lol
<graft> paul__: *nix has a VERY different philosophy on programs than windows
<paul__> ive downloaded files so how do i now load them up
<graft> at least, linux does
<paul__> using this terminal thing :S?
<graft> no, no
<paul__> ?
<graft> so, 99% of the time, you install programs through your 'package manager'
<paul__> how do i get therE?
<graft> which is a big repository of free software maintained by ubuntu
<graft> um... you should have a little thingy called 'adept notifier' running in your taskbar?
<paul__> hpow do i get to package manager
<Adydas> err as i was asking, Is it possible X11 can have a conf per user?
<paul__> i aint a clue about this sorry lol
<graft> paul__: that's fine... the trick is just to be willing to get a clue, and you'll do great
<paul__> i like the whole idea of linux but nrly gave in to the temptations of the easy life with crappy windows but i stuck in there
<paul__> and im trying
<paul__> lol
<paul__> so how do i install a file ive just downloaded?
<Adydas> depends what file it is?
<paul__> im using kunbuntu 6.06
<paul__> like prgrams and updates to be able go on youtube.com etc
<paul__> cos i had to get plugins but using konquerer was a mission
<graft> paul__: i'ma explain, hode on
<graft> hit alt-f2 and a little box should come up
<paul__> so had get firefox dont even know how i intalled that tbh
<graft> type 'adept' in there
<Adydas> You mean Flash?
<paul__> yer flash
<Adydas> Get Opera,
<paul__> ive hit alt f2
<paul__> command?
<mauro> paul__: installing programs can be different than windows. For most of them you dont ahve to downlaod them, you just open up Adept and type the name, it will downlaod them and install them automatically
<graft> adept
<paul__> damn this is different lol
<paul__> glad i ofund this irc!
<paul__> lol
<soulrider> yeah, but dont get discouraged, its rather easy!
<graft> it's different at first... once you understand it philosophically it's much better
<paul__> its rnning like a dream i must say
<graft> basically, the idea is, most software is free, so it can be loaded up into the repository by ubuntu and configured for you in a package
<Adydas> paul__:  i can give you a very bad, log / record of what ive done / did to get things going
<paul__> 2.2 ghz 1gb ram
<paul__> mmm :D
<Adydas> internet/flash/ mp3s etc
<graft> so you just have to click and install the package, and it'll work perfectly
<paul__> :S
<paul__> how do i play my mp3s thats another thing!
<paul__> they wont play
<graft> do you have adept running?
<graft> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<paul__> hopw do i get to adept ?
<paul__> lol
<paul__> i honeslty aint a clue im a geek at windows
<paul__> lol
<graft> you hit alt-f2, yah? the little box comes up to run a command? type 'adept' in there, and run it
<paul__> got it
<paul__> :)
<paul__> next step
<graft> okay, this is a package manager... you can search in it for cool stuff
<graft> for example, firefox is in there
<graft> so search for firefox and install it
<paul__> ok so what is advisable stuff to help get me going?
<paul__> its as easy as that?
<graft> yeah
<paul__> oh lol
<paul__> hang on
<mattis^> as easy as that,, yo
<paul__> says i got it installed
<paul__> cos i have now
<graft> well, good for you, then...
<graft> actually firefox should be there by default anyway
<paul__> it wasnt for me was konquerer
<graft> now to get flash you have to enable multiverse, which is a mite tricky
<paul__> but im using kubuntu 6.06
<paul__> not 6.10
<graft> yeah, that's what's on your taskbar, maybe, but firefox is still installed... just no icon for it
<paul__> oh i see
<graft> actually
<paul__> multiverse?
<graft> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<paul__> duide was wiv da !
<Adydas> Opera for the win!
<paul__> lol
<graft> actually firefox should install flash by itself
<graft> assuming you have a reasonably current version
<graft> i dunno why you're running 6.06, though...
<paul__> i dunno
<paul__> lol
<Adydas> i installed opera then got the flash gunzip and cp /install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<Adydas> Works mint
<paul__> cos i like it better lol
<graft> Adydas: same thing works for firefox
<paul__> what shud i be running?
<Adydas> There ya go
<graft> you can unzip to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<graft> which firefox will do for you, actually, once you go to any page with flash in it
<Adydas> so just choose opera / firefox and your away with flash im moments
<graft> it'll prompt you to install flash
<paul__> ok
<paul__> im pretty spun out
<kristjan_> how do I mount iso?
<Adydas> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<graft> kristjan_: with the loopback interface
<gugu^> How can I uninstall Knetwork manager
<Adydas> gugu^: apt-get remove knetwork
<Adydas> ??
<chavo> kristjan_, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<graft> yeah, what chavo said
<graft> slow typing :P
<kristjan_> wow, mounting is fast
<kristjan_> graft: then I finished reviewing, I unmount?
<gugu^> Adydas: it`s not working,  E: Couldn't find package networkmanager
<hellcattrav> would that be causing firefox to crash? cos thats what happens, it just suddenly crashes
<gugu^> Adydas: it`s not working,  E: Couldn't find package knetwork
<Adydas> gugu^: try apt-cache search networkmanager
<Adydas> and find excatly what the package is / could be
<kristjan_> sudo unmount /path/to/mountpoint?
<Adydas> adydas@desktop:~$ apt-cache search knetwork
<Adydas> knetworkconf - KDE network configuration tool
<Adydas> knetworkmanager - User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager
<Adydas> then remove / install as you see fit
<paul__> so how do i play my mp3 from the cd i backed them uo frpm windows xp?
<graft> kristjan_: umount
<Adydas> paul__: Mount the cd, copy or play directly from either source ( assuming you have installed and configured a working mp3 player )
<paul__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gugu^> Adydas: works :), thx
<paul__> :S
<paul__> playing mp3?
<paul__> lol
<Adydas> may i suggest mplayer // amarok and Vlc for media of the movie and mp3 nature
<paul__> help ne1
<paul__> lol
<paul__> how i get those
<paul__> lol
<graft> paul, read the RestrictedFormats page
<graft> it'll tell you how to proceed
<paul__> thanku
<Adydas> gugu^:  your welcome
<paul__> still confused reading this thing
<Adydas> what are you trying to get going mp3s?
<paul__> yep
<paul__> i burnt them on disk from xp
<paul__> they are viewable wiv names etc just wont play
<Adydas> apt-get install amarok amarok-xine libxine-extracodecs
<Adydas> that got my mp3s going
<hellcattrav> ok firefox just keeps crashing
<Nii> how can i write files to my ntfs partition ?
<hellcattrav> this is unaccetable and ridciulus....
<paul__> where do i type this apt get sutff?
<paul__> sorry im confused
<Adydas> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Adydas> paul__: a konsole
<paul__> tgerminal?>
<paul__> terminal?
<hellcattrav> or terminal(which is like a console
<Adydas> yeah a terminal window / console / konsole
<paul__> ok kool
<hellcattrav> paul_ are you using GNOME or KDE?
<Wolfe> ok, i have one more question
<Adydas> paul__:  dont forget sudo
<Wolfe> how do you know what the md5sum is going to say?
<paul__> KDE
<Adydas> paul_ use konsole then
<paul__> ok
<Adydas> run command "konsole"
<paul__> which is where?
<paul__> lo
<Adydas> then sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-xine libxine-extracodecs
<paul__> lwheres konsole
<Adydas> paul__: go to the " start button " as it were and then go to run command
<Wolfe> whenever you get the chance please
<Adydas> type konsole and hit enter
<Sanne> Wolfe: you won't know. It just tells you. What do you want to do?
<cpk1> Wolfe: md5sum nameoffile
<paul__> it didnt work
<Wolfe> well, first, whats the point of md5sum?
<paul__> thew sudo thing u gave me
<Adydas> paul__:  or go to System
<Adydas> and select it from there ( the black montitor logo )
<cpk1> Wolfe: you then compare that number to the number that they gave you from wherever you downloaded the file
<hellcattrav> paul_: are you suing GNOME or KDE?
<Adydas> oh so you have terminal
<paul__> using KDE
<Adydas> hellcattrav: he said KDE
<Wolfe> hm...
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> sorry
<Wolfe> where does it say the number on the site xD
<Adydas> paul__: sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-xine libxine-extracodecs
<hellcattrav> so yeah, system, what they said
<cpk1> Wolfe: is this for kubuntu isos?
<Wolfe> yea
<paul__> do i just type that in the window?
<Adydas> yes
<paul__> as if it were msdos say
<Adydas> it will download and install amarok mp3 player and needed stuff to play mp3s
<Adydas> and codecs
<mous> hiii
<paul__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<paul__> paul@paul-desktop:~$
<mous> is there someone from brussels?
<paul__> thats what it says ady
<Dekans> bsomeone on a 64 bits distro ?
<Adydas> you using adept?
<paul__> u told me use konsole
<paul__> lol
<Sanne> Dekans: I am
<cpk1> Wolfe: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/edgy/MD5SUMS there will probably several numbers, use the one for whichever iso you downloaded
<paul__> mate im confused
<paul__> lol
<Adydas> you cant use apt-get if your allready using it
<Adydas> via a KDE program called adept
<paul__> whats apt get?
<Wolfe> ohhh
<Adydas> i belive the console version of the same thing
<Wolfe> thanks man
<Dekans> Sanne: do you hace kickoff menu ?
<kalbut> dd
<Wolfe> thats awesome
<Adydas> dos based program installer as it were
<Adydas> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Sanne> Dekans: is that the new menu? If so, no.
<paul__> it says amarok is already the newest version
<cpk1> aptitude is more useful than apt-get
<Dekans> Sanne: yes
<Adydas> cpk1: im trying to help him the way i know best, if somone else wants to take over sweet
<Sanne> Dekans: I have the old fashioned menu ;). Also, I'm still on Dapper.
<Adydas> paul__: what about the codecs
<paul__> adydas your doing gd man
<paul__> least sum1 helps!
<paul__> lol
<Dekans> Sanne: me too, kickoff is not available for kubuntu 64
<Adydas> paul__: try sudo apt-get install amarok-xine libxine-extracodecs
<cpk1> Adydas: that was for your information too =) aptitude does more complex stuff
<joxe> hola
<Adydas> to ensure you have the required codecs
<paul__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<paul__> is only available from another source
<paul__> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<paul__> paul@paul-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get firefox
<Adydas> cpk1: ah, one day ill get around to it.. Ive spent years in console only debian its all i know..
<paul__> E: Invalid operation firefox
<paul__> paul@paul-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install amarok-xine libxine-extracodecs
<paul__> Reading package lists... Done
<chrissgee> anyone feel like assistng a newbie with wireless before I rip my eyes out
<paul__> Building dependency tree... Done
<cpk1> aptitude uses basically the same commands...
<Sanne> Dekans: ah! So, you can try the backports, or kubuntu.org repositories, or build it yourself.
<paul__> amarok-xine is already the newest version.
<Adydas> ahh
<paul__> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Adydas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<paul__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<paul__> is only available from another source
<Dekans> Sanne: the sources are not available
<paul__> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<paul__> paul@paul-desktop:~$ udo apt-get install amarok-xine libxine-extracodecs
<paul__> adydas thats wot said mate
<paul__> i managed to figure out the wireless!
<paul__> lol
<Dekans> onle i386 packages
<Sanne> Dekans: not? how come?
<Adydas> paul__: use pastebin for pasting stuff next time :P i dont mind but others may here.. have you updated apt?
<paul__> im gonna give in sumtime i really dont want to
<cpk1> chrissgee: whats your problem? I hate wireless but find I cant get away from helping with it
<Adydas> paul__:  apt-get update
<paul__> its hard when sum1 cant show u and i rlly dont have a clue
<Adydas> paul__:  apt-get upgrade
<paul__> ok i try that
<Dekans> Sanne: i only find i386 packages, not any source tarball
<Adydas> if the update and upgrades done you wont get to far.. its allmost the first 2 commands i run when doing a fresh install
<Adydas> if you havent done apt-get update and upgrade expect some big downloads
<Sanne> Dekans: where do you find those i386 packages?
<chrissgee> guess I'm not registered
<paul__> done that adydas
<Adydas> 400-600mb type downloads / updates
<Adydas> paul__: and its all fresh and up to date?
<paul__> says done
<Dekans> Sanne: kde-look or beryl forum
<paul__> Reading package lists... Done
<paul__> Building dependency tree... Done
<hellcattrav> hello?
<soulrider> paul__: never paste like that
<soulrider> use the pastebin
<paul__> sorry :S
<soulrider> !paste | paul
<ubotu> paul: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<paul__> i dopnt know do i!
<soulrider> its allright
<Sanne> Dekans: ah. Usually, if it's GPL, the sources must be available somewhere if binaries are distributed.
<soulrider> we all pasted that way the first time :P
<paul__> adydas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6770/
<paul__> thats what it says
<paul__> what u reckon i do now?
<Adydas> this command was executed wrongly
<Adydas> paul@paul-desktop:~$ sudo - apt get update
<Adydas> run sudo apt-get update
<Dekans> Sanne: it is strange but not any source
<paul__> ok thanks
<Adydas> not sudo - apt get update
<paul__> whats sudo mean m8?
<Adydas> it gives you root or super user access
<Adydas> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hellcattrav> yep
<paul__> didnt work
<Adydas> pastebin me again
<Sanne> Dekans: I'm looking myself now. If it's like that, it would be a GPL violation (or a t least, if you asked them for sources, and you won't get them, it would be).
<hellcattrav> adydas, whats the command to get firefox....i guess at this point i need to reinstall it, how would i do that?
<cpk1> paul__: can you pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list'
<vas> whuts the Linux version of mkdir
<Adydas> hellcattrav: sorry i use Opera, obtained from www.opera.com
<vas> i mea copy****
<chrissgee> how do i register so I can talk to people, this is killing me
<cpk1> hellcattrav: sudo aptitude reinstall firefox (i think thats the package name)
<Adydas> vas: cp
<Dekans> Sanne: i search this afternoon, and i had ever searched for it
<vas> thnx
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6772
<Dekans> no source but a kubuntu version is also available...
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> thanks
<Adydas> paul__: no run at the start
<Adydas> "sudo apt-get update"
<paul__> u just said use run lol
<Adydas> thats the full command
<vas> say I am CPing a file but a folder in one of the paths has two words in it.. how would I go about doing that
<vas> My projects is the folder name
<Adydas> missunderstanding
<Rob-West> i only wanna use a pendrive because i dont want to reload my box
<Adydas> i ment it in a run or do the following
<Adydas> no that run was apart of the command
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6773/
<hellcattrav> ok
<cpk1> vas: cp nameoffile /home/vas/this\ has\ a\ space/
<paul__> ah its dun summit
<vas> cpki: I love you
<paul__> oh soz ady lol
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6773/
<paul__> that of ne help adydas?
<Dave_nj> I have a quick question... Is anyone interested in helping me please?
<hellcattrav> well ill try that, i do have opera on my XP boot, so lets just try that instead and if it doesn't work then ill go reinstall firefox
<cpk1> paul__: you need to set up your repos to get libxine-extracodecs
<paul__> how i do this ady?
<Adydas> Dave_nj: just ask :P
<hellcattrav> this is bollacks
<paul__> ?
<cpk1> paul__: do 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list' and then on every line where there is just ONE # delete it
<hellcattrav> whats the opera site?
<paul__> how i get there konsle?
<paul__> using konsole
<cpk1> paul__: yes
<Dave_nj> Thank you, is there a parameter I can enter into the start parameters on the Live CD of Ubuntu 6.1 in order to force the defaultDepth property to 16?
<hellcattrav> appearently konqueror and firefox don't work
<hellcattrav> im screwed
<cpk1> hellcattrav: dont work with what?
<hellcattrav> so how can i get to opera
<paul__> ive loaded that adyas now wot
<Adydas> hellcattrav: opera.com
<Adydas> download, un tar and run install.sh i belive
<Sanne> Dekans: well, it should be somewhere in kde svn, but there doesn't seem to be a convenient source release yet. At least I also can't find any.
<Adydas> let it do its thing and your done
<hellcattrav> ok now its working in konqueror
<Adydas> paul__: As highlighted edit your sources list and free up all lines so there are no #'s Then re run the apt-get update command
<cpk1> paul__: some lines have 2 #'s and other lines have just one #. every line that only has one # delete that #
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6774/
<paul__> thats what it said adydas_
<Sanne> Adydas, hellcattrav: isn't Opera installible from the commercial Ubuntu repository?
<hellcattrav> ok so where should i put it, in my home folder?
<hellcattrav> idk
<hellcattrav> is it?
<Sanne> I think so, let me check
<Adydas> Sanne: i couldnt find it
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6774/
<cpk1> paul__: did a text editor open up?
<paul__> yer lol
<paul__> called kate
<paul__> i closed it
<Adydas> you need it
<Sanne> Adydas, hellcattrav: here's a blog announcement fro dapper, I bet it should be the same for edgy: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/08/introducing-the-dapper-commercial-repository/
<paul__> how do i start ti again lol
<cpk1> paul__: then do the same command again, you need to edit the file like i told you
<Adydas> Sanne: I cannot find opera via apt at all
<Sanne> Adydas: have you enabled the commercial ubuntu repository?
<paul__> right how do i edit this kate thing
<Adydas> paul__: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<paul__> lol
<paul__> done that ady
<Adydas> remove all lines with 1 x #
<paul__> oh i see
<cpk1> [15:56:14]  <cpk1> paul__: some lines have 2 #'s and other lines have just one #. every line that only has one # delete that #
<Adydas> ie # deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe should be  deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Adydas> leave the lines with 2 #s
<Wolfe> ok, imma go see if the alt disk works
<Wolfe> brb
<paul__> done that adyadas now what
<paul__> save it?
<Adydas> yes
<Adydas> once you have saved do 'sudo apt-get update'
<Sanne> Adydas: Opera should be there for edgy, I can see it in the packages file: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<paul__> save it to where?
<Adydas> where it is
<paul__> which is?
<Nii> guys how can i write files to my ntfs drive? i tried that diskmounter but i only can read from it
<Adydas> shoudl be/etc/apt/sources.list
<Adydas> shoudl be /etc/apt/sources.list
<paul__> so now what do i do
<Adydas> Nii: !ntfs
<Adydas> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<paul__> i just hit save
<Sanne> Adydas: so the sources.list entry should be: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<Nii> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Nii> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<paul__> ...
<Adydas> Sanne: Wicked thanks, that lines not there at all
<Adydas> paul__ did you to what i said with apt-get agian
<paul__> no
<Adydas>  <Adydas> once you have saved do 'sudo apt-get update'
<paul__> so run apt-get update?
<Adydas> Bingo
<Sanne> Adydas: you're welcome
<paul__> woo im getting it lol
<paul__> says its not known lol
<hellcattrav> ok, so what the hell do i do at this point?
<paul__> on line 26
<Adydas> paul__: pastebin me
<hellcattrav> is there a command line prompt?  or do i look in synaptic?
<cpk1> hellcattrav: what are you trying to do?
<hellcattrav> get opera
<Adydas> Use the repo Sanne just highlighted
<paul__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<paul__> !pastebin
<Adydas> ( was news to me )
<cpk1> hellcattrav: i think Sanne just said you can use deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main to get opera
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6775/
<hellcattrav> and ndiswrapper(but iwas trying to get at least one thing done myself
<hellcattrav> deb?
<paul__> there adydas
<Adydas> hellcattrav: <Sanne> Adydas: so the sources.list entry should be: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6775/
<hellcattrav> whats that?
<Sanne> thanks cpk1, Adydas, you type much faster than me ;)
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6775/
<Adydas> hehe :p
<cpk1> hellcattrav: add 'deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main' to your sources.list
<hellcattrav> ok
<Adydas> paul__:  you have a typo in your sourceslist now
<Adydas> Type u is not known on line 26 in source list
<hellcattrav> now how do i do that ?)
<paul__> my sourcelist?
<Adydas> re edit sources.list and remove the type from line 26
<cpk1> paul__: pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list'
<paul__> ok hang on
<Adydas> If you need help ID the type pastebin it
<cpk1> hellcattrav: 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> in a terminal?
<Adydas> yes
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6776/
<Adydas> paul__: same for you kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<paul__> there adyydas
<cpk1> hellcattrav: yes or just run that command
<Adydas> paul__:  Line 25 on that
<Adydas> there is a "se"
<paul__> what bout line 25?
<paul__> sorry im lost again
<Adydas> randomly in code you need to del it
<cpk1> paul__: you did it wrong, you werent supposed to delete the whole line only the #
<paul__> and for line 26
<hellcattrav> ok
<paul__> oh shit
<hellcattrav> kate opened up
<paul__> only the hash?
<Adydas> Yes
<paul__> not the wrtiting as well
<paul__> lol
<paul__> shit
<paul__> lol
<Adydas> no you needed that :p
<Adydas> it sok
<paul__> ffs now wot do i do lol
<Adydas> it sok ill get you a new line to add into it
<paul__> thanks
<Adydas> dammit, i appear to be spamming the pastebin :/
<paul__> :S
<paul__> lol
<paul__> adydas_ what now m8
<cpk1> paul__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6777/ delete everything in your list and copy paste whats in there into it
<paul__> ok
<Adydas> shot
<paul__> done that adydas
<hellcattrav> it said authentication rejected....
<Adydas> saved it
<Adydas> then sudo apt-get update
<cpk1> hellcattrav: you added 'deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main' (no quotes) to your sources.list?
<hellcattrav> me? or paul_?
<unworked> so... its not working still
<Adydas> paul__:
<paul__> SUCCESS adydas
<Adydas> shot
<Adydas> now download it
<paul__> download it?
<unworked> i used the alt cd, but i get the same error, and it only shows installation methods
<Adydas> the codecs
<paul__> it just came up wiv a load of things lol
<paul__> running in the konsole
<paul__> i'll paste bin it
<cpk1> hellcattrav: normally when I am talking to someone I prefix what I am saying with their name...
<yettenet> Where can I enable chat logging in Kopete?
<Adydas> apt-get install amarok amarok-xine libxine-extracodecs
<cpk1> yettenet: its in the plugins
<Adydas> paul__: apt-get install amarok-xine libxine-extracodecs
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6779/
<yettenet> It doesn't seem like it saves the things :P
<yettenet> Do you know where it should save them?
<paul__> didnt work adydas
<paul__> this is hard work lol
<Adydas> paul__: Thats good, it worked and updated your repos
<Adydas> didnt work how?
<paul__> the last thing u told me type in console
<paul__> apt-get install amarok-xine libxine-extracodecs
<Adydas> paul__:  Do this one apt-get install amarok amarok-xine libxine-extracodecs
<paul__> didnt work
<chrissgee> how do I register with freenode
<paul__> cudnt open lock file?
<cpk1> yettenet: /home/cpk1/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<Adydas> Oh sorry
<Adydas> paul__:  sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-xine libxine-extracodecs
<yettenet> cpk1: Thanks
<paul__> that did work m8
<Adydas> there ya go
<paul__> let me pastebin to make sure
<Adydas> its all installed and you should / could be able to mp3 away now
<cpk1> yettenet: replace cpk1 with your username =)
<paul__> adydas_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6780/
<Adydas> paul__:  to test try running amarok from the console
<Adydas> adydas@desktop:~$ amarok
<unworked> anyone?
<unworked> (this is Wolfe again)
<Adydas> Hrm.. paul__ thats not good news
<paul__> its not?
<paul__> :S
<paul__> as in what respect?
<paul__> lol
<cpk1> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sanne> Adydas, paul__: sudo apt-get install... (you omitted sudo)
<unworked> well, its rather pointless to ask if no one is there
<Sanne> sorry
<Adydas> he re did it with sudo after
<paul__> done that ady
<Sanne> Adydas: I see, sorry
<unworked> i was just here with the error 'uknown interuption or fault' and someone suggested the alt cd
<unworked> i used the alt cd, but i get the same error, and it only shows installation methods
<unworked> theres no, start or install
<Sanne> Adydas, paul__: maybe some repositories (universe, multiverse...) are not enabled yet?
<yettenet> cpk1: It's okay now, thanks
<yettenet> :P
<unworked> its just install via text mode or oem mode
<yettenet> gnight, guys
<unworked> bye
<paul__> how enable multiverse?
<cpk1> paul__: please pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' again
<Adydas> Oh, i just clicked would it matter hes using Drapper? as
<cpk1> dapper has libxine-extracodecs too
<Adydas> "I checked out the http but there are no dapper repositories,"
<Adydas> oh cool
<cpk1> !libxine-extracodecs dapper
<Wolfe> ._.
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6781/
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6781/
<Adydas> paul__: what does the following show
<Adydas> sudo apt-cache search extracodecs
<cpk1> paul__: find this line deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe and add multiverse to the end of it so it looks like this 'deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse'
<paul__> whats what follwoing show
<paul__> im lost again
<paul__> lol
<Adydas> do what cpk1s suggested
<paul__> what do i do on that ive clicked it
<paul__> now ive got an index
<Wolfe> *cough*
<hellcattrav> ok, so how do  add that to my sources?
<Adydas> hellcattrav: add what?
<cpk1> paul__: so do 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list' again and edit the file like i said
<Adydas> hellcattrav: that kdesu comamnd cpk1 just pointed out will allow you to add stuff to your sources to
<paul__> adydas says bad file now
<paul__> mate im getting stressed
<paul__> bad device?
<paul__> major opcode 144
<Adydas> whats a bad file or bad device?
<cpk1> paul__: ignore what it says and just edit the file
<paul__> theres no file to edit!
<Adydas> paul__:  find this line deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe and add multiverse to the end of it so it looks like this 'deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse'
<paul__> failed to open device it says
<Adydas> Do the above
<cpk1> paul__: you did 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list' ?
<spitwise> device?? awha?
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> ok
<Adydas> what does the kdesu do out of intrest grant su? for kde?
<Adydas> thats my guess anyway
<Sanne> Adydas: yes
<paul__> right got it up now ady
<paul__> now what do i need edit?
<hellcattrav> once i have kate up, how do i add to sources, do i just copy and paste into that text?
<Adydas> paul__: find the line
<Adydas> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Sanne> Adydas: it's better to use kdesu for gui apps than just sudo.
<paul__> huh?
<cpk1> paul__: find this line deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe and add multiverse to the end of it so it looks like this 'deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse'
<Adydas> go to the end of that line and add 'multiverse'
<paul__> it dont load nuffink
<Adydas> have you done this
<Adydas> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<paul__> The requested URL /ubuntu/multiverse was not found on this server.
<hellcattrav> do i need to take the comments out of anything in the sources list?
<paul__> hang on
<paul__> so where it says
<Adydas> hellcattrav: as per paul__s situation remove the lines with just 1 x # but ONLY remove the #
<paul__> dapper main restricted
<paul__> change that
<Adydas> paul__:  stop, well start again
<cpk1> paul__: no
<paul__> ok
<Adydas> firstly do this
<Adydas> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<paul__> shall i close everything?
<Adydas> it loads thate kate text editor yes?
<hellcattrav> ok
<cpk1> paul__: there is a line that says EXACTLY 'deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe'
<hellcattrav> im in the kate text order, with sources list
<paul__> ive foudn the lone
<cpk1> paul__: change that line to read 'deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse'
<Adydas> paul__:  do you understand what cpk1 just said?
<hellcattrav> and im supposed to remove the line with 1 x?, bit confused here
<Adydas> hellcattrav: remove the #
<paul__>  team.
<paul__> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<paul__> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper univer
<paul__> thats what ive changed
<Adydas> from the start of the line
<hellcattrav> i see something that looks like this  ## major bug fix updates prdocued after the final release of
<Adydas> so it goes from being # deb http.... to deb http...
<hellcattrav> the
<hellcattrav> ## distributingion...
<paul__> hang on
<Adydas> ignore any line that starts as ##
<cpk1> hellcattrav: a # at the beginning of a line means the line is commented out (will not be read by the program) so if you want the line to be read delete the #
<Adydas> just those that start as #
<hellcattrav> ok
<paul__> there aint any with the hash
<Adydas> but only del the #
<paul__> #
<paul__> aint none #
<hellcattrav> fuck
<hellcattrav> sorry
<Adydas> paul__: good work
<Adydas> did you use kate to locate that line
<paul__> no i didnt delete any there actually aint ne lol
<hellcattrav> im looking at this:## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<hellcattrav> where are the 2 lines?
<paul__> ?
<cpk1> hellcattrav: but like i told you before Sanne said to get opera you need to add 'deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main' to the list (without quotes)
<cpk1> paul__: did you do what i said about adding multiverse to that one line?
<hellcattrav> so literaly add it to the end?
<paul__> the word multiverse?
<Adydas> hellcattrav: you need to remove the #####S from the website link lines
<Adydas> for eg
<Adydas> ## team.
<Adydas> # deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<Adydas> # deb-src http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<paul__> this is what i have ! deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<hellcattrav> shit this makes no sense
<paul__> ur tellin moi
<paul__> lol
<Adydas> hellcattrav: del the # from the start so it says
<cpk1> paul__: good save it and then pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' so we can double check
<felix_> does anyone know a software to convert .daa to .iso or any other format k3b can handle?
<Adydas> deb http://xx.archvice.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe
<cpk1> !repos | hellcattrav
<paul__> i just click save yes
<ubotu> hellcattrav: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<paul__> not save as or nuttin
<cpk1> just click save
<hellcattrav> i see deb http:///us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/edgy universe...do i take out the # sign before that?
<Adydas> Yes
<Adydas> then save it
<Adydas> and run
<paul__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Adydas> sudo apt-get update
<hellcattrav> ok?
<Adydas> ok hellcattrav
<paul__> here
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6784/
<paul__> change line 16 yer?
<paul__> :S
<cpk1> paul__: good now do 'sudo aptitude update'
<Adydas> paul__: looks good dude
<Adydas> now .. do what cpk1 said :p
<paul__> i am rlly trying lol
<paul__> asking for poassword
<Adydas> sudo aptitude update still looks the same as apt-get update
<paul__> im presuming my password?
<paul__> lol
<Adydas> insert your password then :p
<hellcattrav> wait can i just paste his into mine?
<Adydas> hellcattrav: if your from the US
<paul__> ok done that m8
<hellcattrav> would that not work?
<hellcattrav> i am
<paul__> its done loads of things now
<Adydas> i dont see why not as long as your using drapper and not edgy
<cpk1> Adydas: that part is the same, there are things that aptitude does that are far superior to apt-get
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> never mind
<Adydas> paul__:  look like this?
<paul__> says done adydas
<Adydas> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release
<Adydas> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Translation-en_US
<Sanne> hellcattrav: but you still won't get Opera with this sources.list...
<cpk1> paul__: now do 'sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs'
<cpk1> !repos | hellcattrav
<ubotu> hellcattrav: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<hellcattrav> oh bugger
<hellcattrav> this is shite
<Adydas> paul__: did you do it?
<Adydas> what happend?
<hellcattrav> i give up
<paul__> do i want to continue it says
<cpk1> !repos | hellcattrav
<Adydas> y
<Adydas> and then enter
<Adydas> paul__:
<Sanne> hellcattrav: did you add the line for the commercial repository to your sources.list?
<hellcattrav> ill just download it from the opera site
<paul__> ok
<cpk1> !repos | hellcattrav
<ubotu> hellcattrav: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<paul__> says fetched
<hellcattrav> i stuck it at the end yes
<paul__> reading database
<Adydas> paul__: then well done, its done it :p
<paul__> its doing alot :)
<Adydas> it downloaded, and installed the codecs for you to play mp3s
<cpk1> hellcattrav: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu explains how to add the repo you need for opera
<Sanne> hellcattrav: paste your sources list to the pastebin, please
<paul__> so i can play mp3 now?
<hellcattrav> so it says that canonical bit at teh very bottem
<hellcattrav> sure
<Adydas> paul__: you sure can :p
<cpk1> paul__: we hope
<paul__> do i quit konsole now#
<Adydas> you can
<Adydas> then run amarok
<Adydas> and it should play a sample mp3
<Adydas> i belive.. Or just load your own mp3
<paul__> cant hear nuttion :S
<Adydas> any errors?
<paul__> no
<paul__> sounds on!
<Adydas> it works
<paul__> lol
<Adydas> i suggest you check your sounds turned on
<Adydas> headphones or speakrs plugged in correcly etc
<Adydas> unless ur sound cards not iunsalled
<paul__> oh dear
<apallo_> !ubotu supported laptops
<paul__> it mihjgt be that haha
<apallo_> !ubotu laptops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> that is incredibly improbable
<jsubl2> !ubotu laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<paul__> how install soundcard?
<Adydas> quite possibly by using an older version to
<apallo_> thanks
<paul__> it is instralled cos i can head the ubuntu sounds
<jsubl2> :)
<Adydas> oh
<paul__> lol
<cpk1> paul__: go to the kmenu then system settings then sound system and click test sound
<paul__> is it cos im trying run it from the cd?
<Adydas> possibly
<paul__> lol?
<hellcattrav> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Adydas> but i doubt it
<cpk1> paul__: you are doing all this off the livecd?
<paul__> no its installed on my pc
<paul__> lol
<Adydas> paul__: move or copy the mp3s to your PC
<Adydas> just move or copy 1 song to ttest
<paul__> ive ditched windows completely!
<paul__> woo its working playing a saxophone lol
<paul__> that was a sample on there tho
<hellcattrav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6786/  my sources.list
<Sanne> hellcattrav: looking (please type my name so my chat client notifies me)
<paul__> how do i open the cd?
<paul__> to move a file
<paul__> ?
<cpk1> paul__: normally it makes an icon on your desktop
<paul__> it did but hasnt now lol
<Adydas> then its not going
<Adydas> re insert the cd
<paul__> ok
<Sanne> hellcattrav: that commercial line looks fine, but why on earth do you have multitide entries lines 33 to 40?
<Adydas> into the cdrom by opening and closeing it
<hellcattrav> idk
<paul__> done that
<hellcattrav> i don't know anyting
<Adydas> is it back?
<paul__> open in new window it says
<paul__> or do nothing?
<hellcattrav> hence my repetitive questions\
<Adydas> go to new windows paul__
<paul__> yep?
<Sanne> hellcattrav: please type my name when you talk to me. You can type Sa<tab> to use tab completion
<paul__> oh its done it :D
<Adydas> Sanne:  might be easyer to pastebin back what it should be for him..
<Adydas> i want to but due to java cant
<paul__> now to test
<hellcattrav> Sanne: lines 33-40 weas already there
<paul__> so how do i copy from the cd adydas?
<paul__> to the pc to test
<Sanne> hellcattrav: I would remove 34 to 40, so you have only one of those lines.
<cpk1> paul__: drag and drop
<Adydas> drag and drop like windows
<hellcattrav> ok\
<paul__> onto the desktop?
<hellcattrav> Sanne: ok
<Adydas> why not
<apallo_> !ubotu ati
<Adydas> to start and test
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cpk1> paul__: wherever the hell you want them
<paul__> lol ok
<paul__> its worked
<Sanne> hellcattrav: and take out the leading space from line 26
<paul__> thankyou for your  help adydas
<Adydas> now play it with amarok
<paul__> yes its playuing
<paul__> :)
<Adydas> Enjoy!
<paul__> thanks mate adydas :)
<Adydas> hmm lunch time me thinks..
<hellcattrav> what about 31
<paul__> lunch time?
<paul__> its 12:45 am here
<Adydas> paul__: dont forget to thank cpk1
<paul__> :O
<paul__> lol
<Adydas> its 13:00 here
<paul__> thanks cpk1 lol
<Adydas> Wednesday lunchtime
<paul__> dude where u from
<paul__> adydas where form?
<Sanne> hellcattrav: wlet's leave it for now, we want to get Opera first. When you're done editing, please save amd pastebin again, just to be sure.
<hellcattrav> Sanne: taking out leading space in line 26 aye aye
<Adydas> paul__: http://www.newzealand.com/travel
<FabioBr> Hi, i'm having a problem with my tv tuner card, it doesn't appears on dmesg or lspci command. Kernel is recognize it or i have to recompile kernel with the correct modules???
<paul__> no waqys im from UK
<paul__> uk people r idiots like me lol
<Adydas> im UK born
<paul__> all i have to say from this experience is fuck bill gates!
<Adydas> Midlands, Solihull
<paul__> im from suffolk
<apallo_> is there a flgrfx (sp?) driver for ati-mobility 7500?
<paul__> east anglia
<hellcattrav> sanne: which of line 33-40 odd was i to take out?
<Sanne> hellcattrav: 33 to 40 are all the same, so delete all but one of them.
<hellcattrav> ok
<paul__> cya guys thanks for help tonight
<paul__> seeya ADYDAS AND CPK
<BluesKaj> apallo_, yup fglrx : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<istill316> howdy
<chrissgee> /mode $me +x
<apallo_> thanks!
<apallo_> :)
<istill316> having trouble installing flash for firefox. any suggestions?
<Adydas> istill316: have you got the flash gunzip?
<hellcattrav> Sanne: here is v3 of my sources list:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6788/
<istill316> I believe so...
<cpk1> istill316: you running amd64 or just regular 32bit?
<istill316> 32
<cpk1> istill316: you can get flash using APT
<cpk1> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sanne> hellcattrav: 32 and 33 are still double, and line 26 still has a leading space, but let's just try to get opera first. Please type: sudo apt-get update
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<hellcattrav> ok
<istill316> I'm using feisty
<hellcattrav> will you like me to save my soucres list?
<istill316> incidentally, about:plugins claims that it is installed
<Sanne> hellcattrav: yes, first it has to be saved.
<cpk1> istill316: you probably just need to enable multiverse and univers
<hellcattrav> OK
<hellcattrav> sorry bout caps
<cpk1> istill316: then it probably s?
<istill316> and it never asks me to install it anymore: it just doesn't work
<istill316> I tried installing via Adobe's install method, but that didn't work at all.
<hellcattrav> can i use aptitude, or must i use apt-get?
<istill316> then installing via adept got me to where I am now
<hellcattrav> Sanne: read somewhere that Aptitude is better?
<Sanne> hellcattrav: you can use aptitude. I didn't use it because I don't know it, but you may, if you want.
<cpk1> aptitude can do alot more technical things
<hellcattrav> ok
<Adydas> Sanne: same as me eh..
<Sanne> hellcattrav: if something goes wrong with it, I'm sure cpk1 will help ;)
<Sanne> Adydas: heh :)
<Adydas> To long in the tooth to start with somthign new
<hellcattrav> bugger
<hellcattrav> ill just use apt-get
<cpk1> i used to only use apt-get but aptitude can do tons of cool things
<cpk1> and there isnt really any excuse not to use aptitude since the commands are the same
<hellcattrav> Ok cpk1: how do i use aptitude?
<Adydas> its not the same
<hellcattrav> if i want to run what sanne just told me to?
<Adydas> its longer :p
<Sanne> cpk1: the current step is update the package list
<cpk1> sudo aptitude update
<graft> one letter?
<graft> are you one of those people who says 'u' and '4'?
<cpk1> actually with apt-get you need to type apt-g with aptitude you only need to type apti
<Adydas> me ?
<graft> yeah
<Adydas> Nope
<Adydas> you assume i use tab
<graft> you're complaining about aptitude being longer, and yet you don't use tab
<hellcattrav> cpkl: so what do do?
<graft> unlikely
<Adydas> again.. somthing i should do for using apt i do for other stuff and irc..
<CVirus> !squid
<cpk1> hellcattrav: sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude install nameofpackage
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1.2 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> Sanne: im doing sudo aptitude update right now
<Sanne> hellcattrav: ok
<hellcattrav> whole lot of stuff came up
<hellcattrav> not sure  what...
<Adydas> the word error in there?
<Sanne> hellcattrav: it tells you that it fetches the package lists from all those ubuntu repositories you have in your sources.list
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> ok
<Sanne> hellcattrav: if there are no errors, it should be fine. Try: sudo aptitide install opera
<hellcattrav> it said that i have duplicate soucres...here ill just pastebin this bit...
<mukhlis> #banjarmasin
<Sanne> hellcattrav: ah ok
<hellcattrav> i don't see errors
<hellcattrav> just a sec
<Sanne> hellcattrav: I bet it's because of the still present dupes of lines 32 and 33
<hellcattrav> want a second opinion :)
<hellcattrav> possibly
<Boris_> I have some questions about Ubuntu
<Boris_> I am a newbie to it
<hellcattrav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6792/
<Adydas> Ask away then
<hellcattrav> ok
<saunders> hi all
<Boris_> where do I find more apps for it except the add\remove section????
<saunders> yo adydas its paul again lol
<Adydas> i figured as much.. :P
<Adydas> saunders has joined this channel (n=paul@host8
<saunders> what tprogram can i use for downloading mp3s etc?
<saunders> open file source sharing?
<Boris_> sure
<Adydas> saunders: there it a torrent program with kde
<Sanne> hellcattrav: yup, I think it's what I suspected. So remove one of the dupe lines.
<Adydas> Ktorrent
<saunders> yer i shud just use that the adydas? byu the way its paul
<saunders> the amarok works gr8 lol
<Adydas> yeah i use that
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> removing now
<Adydas> torrentbox.com
<saunders> wud i use it in the same way as windows?
<hellcattrav> how do i open kate again?
<saunders> got to torrentz.com
<saunders> or sumwhere
<Boris_> will the RIAA\MPAA catch me if I use torrents?
<saunders> and save em then open them in bittorrent
<Adydas> Boris_: what do you mean find appz?
<Sanne> hellcattrav: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hellcattrav> k
<Boris_> for example, I saw cpu graphs on the side of the screen in screenshots
<Adydas> ah Boris_ you need superkaraba
<Adydas> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<saunders> adydas do i need any form of spyware programs to keep me safe etc?
<hellcattrav> Sanne: whats kdesu?
<Boris_> ok, I'll try it
<saunders> or dont u get all that on liiiinux stuff
<saunders> or kubuntu soz
<cpk1> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Adydas> saunders: i think its only windows that suffers from that stuff
<hellcattrav> oh
<Boris_> problem is, I'm a complete noob
<saunders> do u use anything ?
<hellcattrav> ok
<Sanne> hellcattrav: it's the preferred way to run gui applications with sudo eights.
<Sanne> rights
<Adydas> Boris_: i think you can apt-get install it and then just add what you want via the program
<saunders> surely if ya going onto a site which u know has spyware wud still put spyware on ya pc
<graft> woah... utf16 looks... different from utf8
<saunders> as an example that was
<Boris_> so I just goto the website, and it will automatically install?
<Boris_> I dont need sudo or sh scripts?
<Adydas> Boris_:
<hellcattrav> sanne: hopefully this cleared the dupes?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6794/
<graft> haha... spyware on linux
<graft> saunders: welcome to the real world
<graft> don't worry about that stuff
<saunders> mate i dont know do i
<Adydas> Boris_: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<graft> no viruses, no spyware
<saunders> people have top start sumwhere
<saunders> so online banking no worries getting fucked over?
<Sanne> hellcattrav: just leave kate and the file open, you won't need to close it, so you can edit it again if need be.
<graft> well... you'll still get spam
<Adydas> saunders: your fine :P
<hellcattrav> oh
<saunders> even if i visit same site graft?
<hellcattrav> i thouht i had to close it
<graft> so... if you get spam e-mail with bad links in it and you follow that...
<saunders> im learning my way around guys
<hellcattrav> me too...sorry if ive been such a pest today
<graft> saunders: no one is going to sniff your bank password, if that's what you mean
<saunders> wont they do that on unbuntu
<saunders> lol
<saunders> in other wordxs
<saunders> lol
<Sanne> hellcattrav: you only have to close any gui package managers like adept or synaptic if you want to use aptitude from the command line. But you can leave the sources.list loaded in kate (at least I think so, we'll see soon)
<Adydas> Boris_: is this what your talking about, if so i have the program open showing the new stuff button and how easy to install things it is.
<Adydas> http://adydas.net/linux/eyecandy.png
<Boris_> ok
<hellcattrav> Sanne: ahh hah ok
<hellcattrav> so what next
<Sanne> hellcattrav: please take out the space from the beginning of line 26 (finally!!)
<hellcattrav> Sanne: I will save my soucres list, but still try to....lok
<hellcattrav> ok
<saunders> what do i use to stream things?
<Adydas> Boris_: so do as my other message said, sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<saunders> i.e porn lol?
<Adydas> and your away
<Adydas> saunders: vlc
<saunders> cheers man
<Sanne> hellcattrav: after that, dave (don't close) and try again: sudo aptitude update
<graft> saunders: vlc or mplayer are both good streaming media players
<Adydas> saunders: sudo apt-get install vlc
<hellcattrav> ok
<graft> personally i prefer mplayer
<Sanne> hellcattrav: s/dave/save
<hellcattrav> trying sudo...
<graft> haven't found anything that it can't do
<Adydas> graft: same.. but i think vlcs easyer
<Sanne> hellcattrav: you need to open another konsole
<saunders> soz where download VLC
<saunders> how get to that thing again
<hellcattrav> Sanne: i do?
<hellcattrav> ok
<Sanne> hellcattrav: yes, the other one is occupied with kate
<hellcattrav> oh
<Adydas> saunders: sudo apt-get install mplayer xmms-xmmplayer vlc
<hellcattrav> actually it jsut says kate
<Adydas> that will install both vlc AND mplayer
<hellcattrav> im typing the commnds into something that says username@my laptop name
<Sanne> hellcattrav: just open a now konsole and do sudo aptitude update
<saunders> when u give me all this code adydas
<hellcattrav> ok
<saunders> ive been typing it in the run command
<saunders> like just adept
<saunders> works in same manner i guess
<apallo_> !ubotu xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Adydas> it is the same i belive
<Adydas> just adept is a graphical version of apt-get
<saunders> so apt-get is same as =adept?
<hellcattrav> Sanne: its done
<graft> saunders: you mean the alt-f2 runner thingy?
<Sanne> saunders: better use konsole so you will get errors printed out
<Adydas> yes its jsut a gui(graphical) versoin
<Sanne> hellcattrav: what did it say?
<saunders> ok m8
<hellcattrav> want me to pastebin all of it?
<Adydas> saunders: so sudo apt-get install mplayer xmms-xmmplayer vlc
<Sanne> hellcattrav: if you can
<Adydas> and youll be gravey
<hellcattrav> ill try
<saunders> thanks adydas
<saunders> im getting into this now
<saunders> more fun dan windows!
<saunders> lol
<Adydas> OMG YAY JED!!!
<saunders> ..
<Adydas> saunders: if you want to find things to install try apt-cache search whatyoursearchingfor
<hellcattrav> yeah i like this better then windows too
<saunders> sand use that in konsole?
<Adydas> yes
<saunders> so for instance apt-cache search vlc
<saunders> ?
<hellcattrav> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6797/
<Adydas> bingo
<Adydas> do it saunders
<Adydas> see what it says
<saunders> mate im learning all thanks to you!
<Adydas> it will display all programs you can install that relate to your serach
<saunders> wicked
<Adydas> you can use it to find things you want not just spacific programs
<saunders> yay man time for a fucking huge wank cheers lads cya!
<Adydas> ie apt-cache search media player
<cpk1> another thing cool about aptitude is if you try to install a package that doesnt exist it can sometimes tell you the package that you were trying to get
<Adydas> cpk1: admitadly that could be handy
<Sanne> hellcattrav: that looks healthy! Good job! Now tra: sudo aptitude install opera
<hellcattrav> ok
<saunders> i done it adydas
<saunders> got list of stuff
<hellcattrav> ok its working..
<hellcattrav> 4%]  :)
<Sanne> hellcattrav: haha
<Adydas> saunders: if you want to install something from the list do so with apt-get install packagename
<saunders> wicked
<saunders> so for instance
<saunders> apt-cache search mozilla
<saunders> apt-get install mozilla
<saunders> ?
<saunders> xcorrect ady?
<Adydas> yes and no, when you search it will output the full packages
<saunders> ok
<saunders> shit loadsa files uinder mozilla!
<saunders> lol
<hellcattrav> can i get rid of the parts of kubuntu(the kde bits) that i don't want, but keep the stuff f i do...and does GNOME have any thing like kontact?
<graft> !language | saunders
<ubotu> saunders: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cpk1> hellcattrav: the gome equivalent of kontact is evolution
<Adydas> saunders: yeah theres a few packages, so apt-get install mozilla will work
<hellcattrav> cpk1: i thought evolution was an email client, no?
<Adydas> but if you want a ftp bookmark mozliia program youd install the package mozilla-bookmarksftp - Mozilla Firefox extension to synchronize bookmarks as an eg
<saunders> soz for swearing!
<Adydas> hellcattrav: kmail
<cpk1> hellcattrav: kontact is an email client too isnt? =)
<saunders> is kubuntu internet faster because the internet can be open
<saunders> and it aint firewalled etc etc
<cpk1> no
<saunders> ?
<hellcattrav> cpk1: is it?  i just use the calander bit...(at least i tired too, but im also trying to switch from kde to GNOME,so what do i know?
<cpk1> and if you are connected to a router you are probably going through a firewall still
<saunders> true
<saunders> y it faster then
<saunders> seems to be on downloads
<Wolfe> yo necesito ayuda
<Adydas> it might work somewhat faster as a result of how linux uses the computers resources over windows however
<Sanne> hellcattrav: you can try to uninstall stuff. Sometimes more will get removed because packages depend on each other. aptitude may remove more than apt-get, I don't know.
<cpk1> hellcattrav: iirc evolution is a contact suite just like kontact
<hellcattrav> Sanne: how do i know if its done?
<hellcattrav> Sanne: yeah apptitude does remove more
<Sanne> hellcattrav: you should get back your prompt (username@computername$)
<Sanne> hellcattrav: what does it say now?
<hellcattrav> Sanne: setting up opera (9.10-20061214.6ubuntu2)....
<hellcattrav> Sanne: that is the last line i see
<Sanne> hellcattrav: then it has finished downloading and is now installing
<Adydas> cpk1: Dont supposed youd know if i can run a seperate xorg.conf for differnt users would you?
<Wolfe> someone help please
<Wolfe> i was just here with the error 'uknown interuption or fault' and someone suggested the alt cd
<Adydas> Wolfe:  help what?
<Wolfe> i used the alt cd, but i get the same error, and it only shows installation methods
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> so i need to wait for some sort of completeion message?
<Adydas> i think its done
<Adydas> try typing opera hellcattrav
<Adydas> or checking in the list under internet for opera
<hellcattrav> Sanne: can i get the knotes on start up?
<Wolfe> any idea Adydas?
<hellcattrav> ok
<Sanne> hellcattrav: it shouldn't take long, it just unpacks the files, copies them to their locations, and maybe adds some config files.
<hellcattrav> Sanne: it appears
<Sanne> hellcattrav: what appears?
<hellcattrav> im going to try opera...wish me luck folks....
<Adydas> it should load with some licence stuff
<Sanne> hellcattrav: good luck :)
<manchicken> Why would you try opera?
<Adydas> beacuse hes had no luck else where
<Wolfe> so no body knows of a way to help me
<hellcattrav> because voice is cool adn im a lazy bastard :)
<Wolfe> yahoo!
<Adydas> Wolfe: what question?
<Wolfe> i was just here with the error 'uknown interuption or fault' and someone suggested the alt cd
<Wolfe> i used the alt cd, but i get the same error, and it only shows installation methods
<Sanne> hellcattrav: does opera start?
<Adydas> Sanne: i hope it does
<Adydas> what error, what cd?
<hellcattrav> Sanne:  we have lift off
<Wolfe> the image
<Sanne> hellcattrav: hahaaa
<Wolfe> and unknown interuption or fault at EIP
<saunders> can i use Kontact to recive and send hotmail?
<Wolfe> followed by numbers and letters
<Adydas> Belive so
<hellcattrav> Sanne: now how do i remove firefox and all the other errata that i don't want?
<Adydas> saunders: try kmail to i thnk its good
<graft> Wolfe: try #ubuntu, there's probably more people there who know about how the kernel is built
<Sanne> hellcattrav: depends on how you installed firefox
<Adydas> hellcattrav: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<Adydas> oh
<Wolfe> graft... can you link me to the bug thing
<Wolfe> again, i lost the link
<graft> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/71594
<saunders> casn i use it to get hotmail emails anyone?
<hellcattrav> Adydas: thanks
<cpk1> hellcattrav: iirc if you want gnome then you should keep firefox installed
<Malay_Linux> Assalamualaikum w.b.t.
<Malay_Linux> Good morning
<Adydas> hellcattrav: wait, sorry as said it depends if you used apt0get to install or not
<hellcattrav> cpk1: but its not working...hence why i wanted a different broser
<Malay_Linux> I am using Kubuntu Linux 6.10 Edgy Eft\
<hellcattrav> i can't remember
<cpk1> hellcattrav: whats wrong with it?
<hellcattrav> it crashes
<Adydas> saunders: yes, but also check out kamil
<Adydas> kmail
<hellcattrav> on viewing any/most webpages
<saunders> how do i set up to do with hotmail on kontact adydas?
<cpk1> hellcattrav: you installed it with apt?
<saunders> i will check that later m8
<Adydas> i dont know, i dont use it.. I use kamil
<Adydas> kmail dammit!!
<saunders> with kmail u can then?
<Adydas> i havent set it up but yes..
<cpk1> kontact is kmail
<cpk1> if hotmail allows it then you can
<hellcattrav> cpk1: did you not see my posts lamenting my shitty use of firefox so far..and im not sure i think i might have, just done so much in the last couple of days that i don't remember what i installed what with this or that...
<Adydas> Or maybe not..
<saunders> after apt cache.. what then to install adydas?
<saunders> forgot
<Adydas> its installed to kubuntu by default
<Adydas> try running kmail first
<saunders> oh lol
<saunders> kmail is what im on then lol
<saunders> says mail-kontact up top of its window toolbar
<cpk1> thats kmail
<saunders> thats kmail then cpk?
<saunders> how set up with hotmail?
<saunders> i tryed earlier with no sucess lol
<Adydas> hotmail may not allow use of it
<sampan> does hotmail allow pop connections?  i thought it didn't -- or at least it didn't use to allow them.
<saunders> not sure?
<Adydas> windows would allow it via outlook express
<saunders> i wanna find out tho!
<saunders> lol
<Adydas> because its both microsoft :p
<sampan> lol adydas ... probably ... anyone wanna try running outlook express with wine?  *SNORT*
<cpk1> you would have to figure out the pop stuff from hotmails faq's or something
<istill316> "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<saunders> hmm but i use msn messenger u see
<saunders> obviously kopete
<Adydas> thats fine
<hellcattrav> cpk1? could i uninstall it with aptitude then?
<apallo_> !ubotu xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Adydas> sampan: yeah, arse to that..
<sampan> :D
<Adydas> istill316: somthing else is using apt
<Jucato> !adeptfix | istill316
<ubotu> istill316: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<cpk1> hellcattrav: of course but like i said i think there are some gnome apps that use it for some dependencies, aptitude will tell you what its doing before it acts though
<istill316> it does it immediately after starting
<Adydas> oh
<Adydas> then as above
<hellcattrav> ok
<Adydas> saunders: as highlighted you could try and use wine
<hellcattrav> ill try that
<Adydas> But i doubt youd want to..
<hellcattrav> whats the remove command?
<hellcattrav> is it -get?
<Adydas> apt-get remove packagename
<hellcattrav> ok...
<Jucato> or Adept -> right-click -> Request Remove....
<Boris_> I have a question, I downloaded the superkaramba tar file, where do I extract it?
<cpk1> aptitude removve
<hellcattrav> whats the aptitude verision?
<hellcattrav> thank
<cpk1> remove*
<posingaspopular> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Boris_> where should I extract the file to?
<Boris_> I need the linux equivelent of "Program Files"
<istill316> works! thanks!
<Adydas> Boris_:  use apt
<piro_> there isnt one
<cpk1> Boris_: you shouldnt have to untar it to install it for superkaramba usually
<graft> Boris_: superkaramba is in the repository
<Adydas> Boris_: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<graft> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 515 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<piro_> just extract to your home directory
<graft> although, frankly, superkaramba sucks
<graft> since no one has made any widgets worth a damn
<Adydas> whats better
<soulrider> superkaramba is good, but there not any really good widgets
<Boris_> then what should I use? I need graphs and transparent windows
<hellcattrav> cpk1:  it said unable to lock administration directory( /var/lib/dpkg) are you root?
<Adydas> hellcattrav: use sudo
<hellcattrav> oh
<cpk1> hellcattrav: obviously you need sudo just like with apt-get
<hellcattrav> i get it
<graft> Boris_: what sort of graphs?
<hellcattrav> sorry *bangs head on desk*
<Boris_> cpu load, swap, etc.
<graft> and transparent windows is more like the kind of thing you'd get with beryl
<Adydas> kubuntu monitor Boris_
<cpk1> superkaramba does fine with that
<Boris_> so I should look for "kubuntu monitor" on the website?
<cpk1> and you can edit the widgets to suit your taste
<hellcattrav> it said score is -129? whats that mean?
<Adydas> use superkaramab its self Boris_
<soulrider> Boris_: you could try conky
<soulrider> !conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Boris_> what sys. specs do I need to run these apps?
<Adydas> Boris_:  Look here
<Adydas> http://adydas.net/linux/eyecandy.png
<graft> Boris_: don't worry about that, most linux apps are very light-weight
<Adydas> is that kinda what your after?
<Wolfe> hey! #ubuntu was very helpful
<Wolfe> thanks
<Boris_> I just installed ubuntu onto my old comp. 700MHz 256MB RAM
<chrissgee> hello, I'm a newb in need of a little wireless help
<Adydas> Boris_: if it is, install superkaramba and then use it via " get new stuff "
<Adydas> and it loads a window you can select what you want
<Sanne> nice, Adydas. Pretty warm cpu, is this your idle temp?
<Adydas> 51 degrees?
<Adydas> sorry 54?
<Wolfe> graft: thanks
<Sanne> Adydas: oh, it's GPU
<Adydas> thats the CPU i belive..
<Adydas> G sorry
<Adydas> yeah
<Sanne> haha
<Adydas> its a bit of a warm day
<Adydas> as you can see, but its even warmer trapped in my room
<hellcattrav> cpk1: it says score -129 is that bad?
<Adydas> *sweats*
<Sanne> Adydas: I can't see the CPU temp
<Adydas> Sanne: its not displayed
<Sanne> Adydas: ah, that's why ;)
<Adydas> im not aware of any cpu temp widgets
<Sanne> Adydas: I'm using a panel applet for temps
<cpk1> hellcattrav: read what it says its going to do, if thats ok with you then go ahead
<cpk1> i cant make decisions for you on how to run your machine
<uranther> what's the package name for pygtkmoz?
<Sanne> uranther: most likely python-something. pyqt for example is python-qt3
<Adydas> How do you know if your hard drive supports temp out put?
<graft> Wolfe: what happened?
<uranther> hm
<uranther> the sf.net page for pygtkmoz says it's under gnome-python-extras
<uranther> but that's also not there
<Sanne> Adydas: I tried with hddtemp
<uranther> oh ok python-gnome2-extras
<uranther> touche
<ramin> boobs
<Adydas> Sanne: dam you
<Sanne> Adydas: oh?
* Sanne cries
<Adydas> youve made me try and find something now
<cpk1> kstatus shows cpu temp i thik
<Sanne> Adydas: bad news?
<cpk1> my widget shows cpu temp but i've edited it a little
<hellcattrav> cpk1: seems alright to me, i just didn't know if -129 was bad
<Boris_> ok, so I have the superkaramba package in /desktop
<Adydas> no kstatus
<Adydas> Boris_: Did you do sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<Boris_> I cd'ed to it in command prompt
<Boris_> I did sudo apt-get install superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz
<Boris_> said it could not find package
<Adydas> no
<Adydas> do as i said here
<Admiral_Chicago> Boris_: no, that's not how you instal things
<Boris_> howto install?
<Adydas> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<Admiral_Chicago> Boris_: ^^ what Adydas  saih
<Adydas> just type the above, as it is.. ignoreing what ever youve downloaded from where ever
<hellcattrav> ok, off to see if house is on the telly
<Adydas> House annoys me
<graft> Boris_: that installs from ubuntu's internet repository of software, which is the normal place to get stuff... you can search it with apt-cache search <thing you're interested in>
<Sanne> Boris_: when you have a moment, you might want to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Boris_> ok, I did it, but got error:
<Adydas> Boris_: did you do 'sudo apt-get install superkaramba'
<Adydas> ok now we can help
<Adydas> whats the error
<Adydas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Boris_> could not open lock file var lib dpkg lock
<Adydas> use that website to show us.
<Boris_> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Boris_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Adydas> did u type sudo at the start?
<Jucato> Boris_: if Adept is still open, please close it before using apt-get
<Adydas> Jucato: lack of sudo
<Jucato> Boris_: also, sudo
<Jucato> yeah saw that :)
<Adydas> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<Boris_> its says it could not find package
<vas> whuts Bash delete command
<Adydas> hahah
<Adydas> dejahvu
<cpk1> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Sanne> :)
<vas> ?
<Adydas> vas: rm
<vas> thnx
<Adydas> rm -rf filename or folder
<fakepatriot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Boris_> it says this: E: Couldn't find package superkaramba
<KaoticEvil> does anyone have a ZyXel AG-225H USB wireless adapter?
<Adydas> Boris_: try
<Adydas> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<Adydas> to confirm
<Boris_> says same error message
<Boris_> could not find package
<Jucato> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 515 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<vas> can someone give me an example of how to delete a folder from Bash
<Jucato> is the universe repository enabled?
<Adydas> vas:
<Adydas> as above
<vas> I hae bash in the folder containing the folder I want to delete
<Adydas> rm -rf foldername
<Jucato> vas: rm -rf folder/
<vas> ohh -rf
<Adydas> rm filename works
<vas> thnx srry to be a pain
<Adydas> rm -rf for folders
<Jucato> vas: go out of the folder, then rm -rf filename
<vas> Adydas: oooh ok i got it now
<cpk1> -rf is for super nukage btw
<Adydas> Boris_: you need to edit some files
<Adydas> yeah
<Adydas> totaly do not do just rm -rf as root ever
<Adydas> unless u need the /
<Adydas> either way you risk wipeing everything
<vas> ya that'd prob cause some damage...
<Adydas> del *.* styles
<Adydas> Boris_: Fancy it then?
<Jucato> vas: remember that what you delete in the command line is normally irrecoverable
<vas> ya I had to do it that way because it was read only
<Adydas> why not make it write?
<vas> that was going to be my next question..
<vas> how do I change the privelages on a folder
<Adydas> chmod 777 filename
<cpk1> lol dont do 777
<Adydas> chmod 777 folder
<Adydas> :P
<Jnlmn88na> ciao,qlk  mi da una mano??
<Boris_> what files?
<Adydas> im so shocking
<Adydas> Boris_: sources.list
<vas> wait when I install Xampp the HTDOCS is restricted
<Adydas> for apt-get
<vas> I can't put files in or anything
<vas> even with xampp turned off
<Jucato> !it | Jnlmn88na
<ubotu> Jnlmn88na: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Adydas> i get confuzzled with the hole  thing+ax
<Boris_> I'm a total linux noob, how do I do that?
<Adydas> Boris_:
<Adydas> ok close everything
<Adydas> lets start a fresh
<Adydas> open a terminal window / konsole window
<hellcattrav> Sanne: how can i make opera my default browser, so it doesn't go to firefox?
<Adydas> they use the command
<Adydas> sudo kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adydas> they = then
<Jucato> Adydas: sudo kdesu?
<Jucato> hellcattrav: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<Sanne> hellcattrav: I don't know because I never did that, but I guess somewhere in kubuntu system settings? Dies anybody know?
<Adydas> err my bad
* Sanne can't type
<vas> wait should I change HTDOCS privelages
<vas> they are given to user: nobody group: root
<Boris_> says sudo: kdesu: command not found
<Adydas> yeah my bad
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> Boris_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikes1> Is there an upgraded 2.6.20 kernel release to fix the rebooting problem with some smp pentiums
<mikes1> ?
<Sanne> going to bed now, by all
<Adydas> Boris_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hellcattrav> sanne: would it make a difference if i use gnome?
<Boris_> error: bash: kdesu: command not found
<chrissgee> what is the correct way to ask someone for help?
<Sanne> hellcattrav: Jucato gave the solution to default broswer
<cpk1> gnome defaults to firefox so even in gnome you would need to figure out how to make opera your default
<Adydas> Boris_:  are you using kubuntu?
<Sanne> hellcattrav: I don't even less about gnome
<hellcattrav> oh
<Sanne> know
* Sanne is tired
<hellcattrav> hey everyhting you;ve done worked so far
<Malay_Linux> hi
<Boris_> I'm using Ubuntu, whats the difference?
<Adydas> its gnome based
<Adydas> knot kde based
<Sanne> hellcattrav: great! :)
<Adydas> hence why kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list isnt working
<Malay_Linux> Assalamualaikum w.b.t.
<Malay_Linux> Good morning
<Malay_Linux> I am using Kubuntu Linux 6.10 Edgy Eft\
<Adydas> Not you
<Sanne> hellcattrav: but I'm off now, have fun, good luck, bye for now
<Boris_> sorry, I just installed Linux
<Adydas> Boris_: thats cool
<Boris_> I'm never going back to m$
<Adydas> Boris_: join #ubuntu
<Boris_> ok
<mikes1> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7945
<Adydas> they should be able to help a tad more
<mikes1> there a fix for this/
<Adydas> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Adydas> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<piro_> can one downgrade firefox versions in apt?
<Adydas> Is beryl worth that hassel?
<Malay_Linux> Hi all
<Adydas> Hey
<Adydas> chrissgee: you got kubuntu or ubunut
<Chappie1776> register
<Admiral_Chicago> Adydas: no its not imho
<MamanN> halo everyone, pls help how to open lotus 123 .wk1 in ubuntu what app. needed
<Adydas> Admiral_Chicago: Didnt think so..
<Adydas> trying to find a new somthing to do
<Adydas> so much talk it seems all the rage
<MamanN> halo everyone, pls help how to open lotus 123 .wk1 in ubuntu what app. needed?
<kgx> holy crap...lotus is still exists :O
<kgx> MamanN: try open office spreadsheet
<MamanN> kgx: i need to save it natively for my old application
<Adydas> isnt lotus like WICKED old
<Admiral_Chicago> Adydas: its worth a look, but on a testing partition
<kgx> yeah retro..i remember how they used to advertise it as being wysiwyg :>
<MamanN> I migrate my office to ubuntu,
<Adydas> Admiral_Chicago: pass then..
<shiv_> how do I know which version of kubuntu I am running
<Admiral_Chicago> shiv_: cat /proc/lsb_release iirc
<MamanN> we need to use the lotus macro so i cant migrate easily, i dont want waste my time on convert bussiness application
<Adydas> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Admiral_Chicago> no that's not it
<shiv_> Admiral_Chicago, it says no such file or directory
<Chappie1776> Hello all,  I have a Gigabyte GA-M55SLI-S4 mobo, 2GB ram, (2) 80 GB SATA drives.  Booted Kubuntu Live and ran install.  Install completed and upon reboot Grub runs and I get the first Kubuntu but the little bar does not move.  After a minute or so I get a shell screen.  I am running two Geforce 7300s in SLI mode.  Any Ideas why I cannot boot?
<Adydas> what can you see
<Admiral_Chicago> shiv_: sorry that's not it, but I have to run
<Adydas> anything?
<Adydas> text like dos Chappie1776?
<Chappie1776> Yes I see text.  It is some basic shell.  Not bash.
<MamanN> Chapie:then go to ctrl+f1
<MamanN> Chapie:then go to ctrl+ALt+f1
<Adydas> What is X aint working?
<MamanN> set ur xserver-xorg
<Malay_Linux> I am using Kopete 0.11.1 (using KDE 3.5.2) at Kubuntu Linux 6.10 Edgy Eft
<Adydas> maybe his graphics cards not supported / working etc
<Admiral_Chicago> Chappie1776: is it called blackbox?
<MamanN> Ok All, thanks and good bye
<Chappie1776> I see busybox v1.1.3 ..... then I see /bin/sh: can't access tty job control turned off  then next line (initramfs)
<Chappie1776> says it is built in shell ASH
<Admiral_Chicago> Chappie1776: ya the install failed somewhere...
<Admiral_Chicago> had that happen to one install i did, not sure how to fix it
<Chappie1776> Ok I will try to disconnect the second SATA drive and remove the second card and try again.
<Chappie1776> Admiral does it seem from this message that the machine knows where its files are?
<Adydaz> BLAH
<Chappie1776> I mean is GRUB pointing to right hard drive partitions.
<Adydaz> chrissgee: you there?
<Admiral_Chicago> Chappie1776: not sure, what i did was reinstall kubuntu...
<Chappie1776> Yeah I did that once already.  I will try simplifying the hardware.  How does linux handle SLI?  Does it?
<uranther> what package is python-gtkmoz under?
<Adydaz> uranther: try sudo apt-cache search gtkmoz
<uranther> this isn't what i'm looking for
<uranther> i see ruby bindings
<uranther> and cli bindings
<Adydaz> what are you trying to do
<Adydaz> or install
<uranther> trying to install the python module gtkmoz
<Adydas> No but what program(s) are you trying to install that require that
<uranther> oh, well i'm writing a program in python
<Adydas> so its for mozilla?
<uranther> yeah
<uranther> i'm using the mozilla rendering engine module
<Chappie1776> Guys...thanks for the help.  I am out.
<Malay_Linux> Anyone from Malaysia
<Adydas> uranther: TRY.. python-xpcom
<uranther> ok
<Adydas> even tho im not sure
<CVirus> !masquerade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masquerade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uranther> err don't see that
<Adydas> PyGtkMoz - Python bindings for the GTK+ Mozilla Widget - http://sourceforge.net/projects/pygtkmoz
<uranther> just install them from there?
<Adydas> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=109612
<Adydas> thats the best help im able to give you im sorry
<uranther> ok
<uranther> thanks
<Adydas> downloading this
<Gerald> hey guys
<Adydas> Package 	Release 	Date 	Notes / Monitor 	Downloads
<Adydas> pygtkmoz	0.1	May 17, 2004	 - 	Download
<Adydas> may help you more than wehere you are now
<Adydas> im sure therd be an apt way to get it but I cant help you with what pacakge you need
<Gerald> got a question about Konqueror no one seems to be able to help with
<Adydas> try.. even tho i dont use konqueror
<Gerald> how do i turn off http referrer logging?
<uranther> i have python-gnome2-extras installed
<uranther> it should be in there :/
<Malay_Linux> Buzz!!!
<Gerald> anyone?
<Gerald> i cannot find anything of this anywhere on the net, not even in the Konqueror forums
<Gerald> here's the question again...
<Gerald> how do i turn off http referrer logging in Konqueror?
<Adydas> are you sure you CAN?
<kristjan_> I somehow screwed up the power manager. now my cpu runs at full power all the time
<Gerald> adydas... i've heard you can, but I cannot find anything on it anywhere
<Gerald> i wish Konq had a kind of about:config, but it doesn't
<Adydas> i would go back the source saying you can
<Gerald> can't find the forum or the entry, unfortunately
<Gerald> the one thing that should be simple and I cannot even figure it out... been using Linux since '98...sad
<kristjan_> Gerald: can you do it in firefox?
<Allart> hi
<Gerald> kristjan... yes
<Gerald> type about:config in the address bar
<Gerald> type in ref
<dwidmann> Gerald, there is a nice config file for konqui though ... just no GUI about:config window
<Gerald> and then toggle http referrer logging to "false"
<Gerald> dwidmann, thanks... i'll have a look
<dwidmann> ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<Gerald> dwidmann, thanks
<sonyvaio> hi
<sonyvaio> who can help me?
<sonyvaio> look i need to leave beryl with its defaults options
<Jucato> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<surgy> ok guys i have a problem all of my avi files work except one..... dont point my at ubotu please becuase i allready have all of the codecs..... im also using vlc to play the file can you guys help me? the file works under kl mega codec for windows
<Jucato> surgy: doesn't play in kaffeine using xine? have you tried playing with mplayer?
<uranther> Adydas: well i was using a deprecated name for the widget..
<uranther> using the new one, it segfaults :3
<surgy> jucato i hate kaffeine i will try mplayer
* Jucato shrugs...
* HymnToLife shrugs too
<kristjan_> surgy: what's the codec the video uses?
<Jucato> surgy: kmplayer, btw, can use either xine or mplayer as backends, if you just hated the Kaffeine UI
<d03boy> why does the linux community accept such low quality GUIs like kaffeine :P
<d03boy> or anything written in gtk
<HymnToLife> d03boy, write something better
<kristjan_> kaffeine isn't in gtk
<Jucato> d03boy: kaffeine is KDE/Qt
<Admiral_Chicago> yup
<manchicken> d03boy: The linux community is all about the Kernel.  Kaffeine is a KDE program.
<kristjan_> anyway mplayer is best
<surgy> jucato: i hate everything about kafeine
<Jucato> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Gerald> remember, freedom first, quality second
<Adydas> surgy: used mplayer?
* dwidmann likes kaffeine
<Gerald> likes amarok and vlc
* underdog5004 laughs at Gerald, then smacks him...
<surgy> adydas: no but i have kmplayer now why isnt it in my kdemenu?
* d03boy likes itunes
<Gerald> underdog... you're obviousl;y pro-proprietary software
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Gerald> i'm not
* dwidmann likes caffeine too
<manchicken> Go Admiral_Chicago, you whip out that !offtopic!
<surgy> underdog5004: wheres my computer? lol j/k
* Admiral_Chicago waves to manchicken 
<surgy> anyone wanna tell me why kmplayer isnt in my kde menu?
<Jucato> surgy: did you just install it? kmplayer or mplayer?
<surgy> after i sudo apt-get install kmplayer
<Jucato> btw, installing kmplayer doesn't really install mplayer... (iirc)
<Gerald> surgy... sometimes you have to logout/in to see things in the menu..
<surgy> oh ok
<Jucato> Gerald: not necessary
<Gerald> sometimes it is, dude
<Jucato> surgy: run "kbuildsycoca" to update the menu in case something doesn't appear immediately
<Jucato> Gerald: ^^^
<kristjan_> does this kubuntu's power manager plan to get more features. at this moment I can't think of any reason why I should prefer it over good old klaptop?
<surgy> what is klaptop?
<gansinho> please, does anyone here uses avant-window-manager
<Admiral_Chicago> gansinho: i think 95% of us use Kwin.
* manchicken hugs kwin
<Admiral_Chicago> it's not even in the repos
<surgy> ok so mplayer is no good for me
<surgy> gives me an error
<gansinho> Admiral_Chicago: uhn... I know, thanks anyway! =)
<kristjan_> surgy: klaptop is better laptop battery monitor than kubuntu's default
<surgy> but i dont care to debug the error
<d03boy> is mplayer supported anymore?
<kristjan_> mplayers works very well here
<surgy> lets just say mplayer is trash like kafeine
<kristjan_> no way
<Jucato> surgy: mplayer or kmplayer?
<Gerald> try VLC
<surgy> what can i do to get my movie to work under vlc?
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato...
<Adydas> i stand by VLC
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago
<surgy> jucato: both
<Gerald> what format?
<kristjan_> you need /usr/lib/win32 for mplayer
<surgy> avi
<surgy> but all my other avi work fine
<Jucato> surgy: in KMPlayer's settings, try checking if it's using MPlayer as the backend?
<Admiral_Chicago> vlc works for avi.
<Jucato> this single avi file plays on Windows?
<Jucato> it could be a codec problem...
<surgy> yes it plays on windows
<Gerald> vlc should work out of the box
<surgy> it plays under the kl mega codec pack under windows
<Admiral_Chicago> might be a DRM issue?
<surgy> and my kmplayer is using xine
<kristjan_> kaffeine has only had trouble with x264 codec for me
<Gerald> hates drm
<Gerald> drm is evil, plain and simple
<Jucato> surgy: try switching kmplayer to use mplayer
<surgy> gerald: vlc is my favorite but is not working on this file
<Gerald> surgy... could be drm'd
<Jucato> surgy: but it might be really a codec problem
<surgy> jucato: but i tryed to open it with mplayer and it whouldnt work.... but ill try it
<lovloss> why did mp3 support just go screwey for me?
<Gerald> surgy... stand by for a link
<surgy> what is drm?
<cmp1988> crap
<Gerald> digital rights management
<kristjan_> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> gerald: then why does it work under windows?
<Gerald> evil control feature to keep people from copying or sharing softare/movies, etc
<Admiral_Chicago> Gerald: digital restriction management
<surgy> jucato: how do i get an extensive codec pack for vlc?
<cmp1988> DRM stands for "We're scared of pirates all the time so we have to make it hard for everyone!"
<Gerald> admiral...digital RIGHTS management
<Jucato> surgy: that I don't know. if the file is really DRM'ed, I'm afraid there's no way to play it on Linux
<lovloss> rights, restrictions, same diff
<surgy> jucato: but then why does it work on kl media on windows?
<posingaspopular> Gerald: admiral uses restrictions because he thinks its more representative of the issue
<Jucato> again.. getting offtopic...
<Gerald> OH, i'm cool with that, then
<lovloss> so... again.... whhy cant i listen to mp3s anymore?
<surgy> jucato: your one of these mythicle "ninja ops" ?
<Jucato> surgy: might be because WIndows has no problem playing DRM'ed files? not really sure as I don't have that .avi you are tyring to play
<kristjan_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lovloss> i was able to, i think an update may have messed me up
<cmp1988> Is it relatively easy to convert my "U" to "KU"?
<Admiral_Chicago> Gerald: right give individuals power, DRM takes it away. this is offtopic unfortunately.
<Jucato> lovloss: what happens when you try to play an mp3?
<leafw> any ideas why edgy boots with the swap off ?
<nixternal> never realised that it did that
<lovloss> jucato: amarok says no support installed. When i ask it to install it, amarok crashes. Kaffeine just complains that it isnt recognizable
<Gerald> surgy...check out this link. it's for ubunti, but it's still relevant for what you need
<Gerald> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/
<nixternal> been a while since I used edgy though
<cmp1988> did you make sure you had a swap selected for install?
<Jucato> lovloss: hm.. try "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" ?
<leafw> nixternal : at least on this laptop, it does
<nixternal> leafw: how are you checking this if I might ask?
<nixternal> I want to see if Feisty does the same with my lappy
<lovloss> Jucato: already the newest viersion, it says
<leafw> cmp1988 : 'top' lists zero swap. 'gparted' lets me turn in on with "swapon" command/
<Jucato> hm... strange...
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: it doesn't over here
<leafw> cmp1988 : then swap is on, no problem, until the next reboot.
<Gerald> what's the topic?
<lovloss> Jucato: interesting. vlc can do it
<cmp1988> leafw: that's interesting..
<surgy> thnx ffor the info guys i will just consider this one to be "not watchable"
<Jucato> lovloss: vlc and mplayer doens't rely on xine (libxine-extracodecs)
<Gerald> vlc is awesome, no doubt about it
<lovloss> right...
<leafw> cmp1988 : very, indeed. I am puzzled.
<lovloss> jucato But i like kaffeine
<cmp1988> vlc is great, it's the only media player that actually syncs the actions and sounds on DVD's
<cmp1988> at least on my install of Ubuntu
<Jucato> surgy: unfortunately, no one will be able to reliably reproduce your "bug", as we don't have that avi file. so I guess you really have to consider it unwatchable...
<kristjan_> leafw: ubuntu likes swap equal to or more than 1.5 x size of your ram
<Jucato> lovloss: hmm...
<leafw> kristjan_ : I know, thanks. I've been on linux since redhat 6.0
<Gerald> surgy...go read the kink i put up a minute ago... may be helpful
<Jucato> kristjan_: um... not really
<lovloss> * much confused! *
<Gerald> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/
<Gerald> er, link
<kristjan_> Jucato: if it is smaller, then susped to disk fails
<kristjan_> Jucato: at least this is the rumor
<leafw> kristjan_ : my swap is exactly double the size of my RAM
<Jucato> kristjan_: that I wouldn't know.. I don't suspend to disk.
<Jucato> but I have 1:1 RAM-swap ration
<surgy> gerald, jucato: that last statement i made wasnt another cry for help. its just not worth the trouble of me going through all that bs so my g/f can watch another chick flick(or try to force me to) but thank you
<Gerald> surgy... depends
<kristjan_> leafw: I remember having similar bug months ago
<Gerald> g/f control  your happiness to a great extent
<kristjan_> leafw: it appeared then I suspended to disk
<leafw> kristjan_ : my sys is up to dat
<surgy> gerald: yeah.... she has a laptop and a desktop...... that both play the movie......
<kristjan_> leafw: there is a command that enables swap
<Gerald> then what's the problem unless they run linux?
<Jucato> swapon
<Gerald> swapoff
<surgy> gerald: i have the big monitor and couch
<Gerald> lol
<Gerald> jucato... wax on wax off
<Malay_Linux> Hye.....
<Gerald> remember that?
<leafw> kristjan_ : I do so from gparted, but in any case, why is the loading kernel messages reporting that swap is being activated 'ok', but it doesn't ?
<Malay_Linux> I'm Malaysian
<Gerald> I'm human
<underdog5004> That's where they make processors!
<kristjan_> leafw: don't ask me technical stuff ;)
<leafw> kristjan_ : no prob
<surgy> hi malay_linux: doesnt matter your origin here :)
<Gerald> surgy... too true... i'm from vulcan myself
<Jucato> (what matters is you speak in English in here...)
<Gerald> would love to have t'pol as a girlfriend
<Gerald> english definately helps
<Gerald> so, who uses konqueror in here?
<Jucato> english is definitely required (in here)
* Jucato raises his hand
<surgy> gerald: everyone
<kristjan_> Gerald: only as filemanager
<surgy> gerald: it is our file manager
<surgy> gerald: so we all use it
<kristjan_> lol
<Gerald> i tried dwidmanns rc file for konq, but there is nothing in there to turn off http referrer logging
<surgy> gerald: need help with it?
<Gerald> i meant as a browser
<Gerald> read above surgy
<ecualo> hello everyone
<surgy> hello ecualo
<Jucato> Gerald: were you able to read what I said earlier in #kde?
<Gerald> no
<Malay_Linux> I'm from Malaysia
<Gerald> repeat, pls
<Malay_Linux> and i'm Malay
<Jucato> Gerald: are you a bit at ease with compiling from source code? coz if you are, this kde-apps.org utility has a toggle to enabled/disable HTTP referrer: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=51170
<ecualo> does anyone knows about hacking
<ecualo> ?
<surgy> malay_linux: we understand and it doesnt matter where your from!
<Jucato> ecualo: define hacking
<Malay_Linux> i'm not true hacker
<Gerald> yeah, i can compile from source
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Malay_Linux> hahaha sorry gang
<Malay_Linux> I'm Islam
<posingaspopular> i think thats enough.... (still laughs)
<underdog5004> Malay_Linux, we don't care.
<Jucato> Malay_Linux: we're not usually interested. do you actually have a question?
<kristjan_> what is referrer logging anyway?
<ecualo> learning, programing
<Gerald> islam is a lame operating system...
<surgy> malay_linux: this is a support channel we are not here to get to know each other.... fo to #kde-offtopic to do that
<kristjan_> :D
<Jucato> surgy: er.. wrong channel
<surgy> jucato sorry.....
<Jucato> surgy: I think you meant #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<surgy> jucato: yes thank you
<Gerald> is offtopic a meat market?
<surgy> gerald: are you?
<ecualo> jucato I want to learn programing and UNIX
<surgy> ecualo: what language?
<surgy> ecualo: might i suggest you join #python ?
<ecualo> ho ok how do I do that??
<Wolfe> ok, now Dapper wont work
<Jucato> Gerald: http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:Ct5bN00KLPAJ:wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php%3Fpage%3DSecret%2BConfig%2BSettings+kde+secret+config&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1 <-- scroll down to the section on Disable Sending of HTTP Referrer and click on the [+]  to show the contents of that entry
<surgy> ecualo: tpype: /join #python
<surgy> wolfe: whats the problem?
<ecualo>  /join #python
<Wolfe> the dapper cd image i burned, wont run, it goes straight to windows
<Gerald> jucato...thanks
<Wolfe> and the bios are right
<surgy> ...
<underdog5004> Wolfe, did you burn it as an iso?
<Gerald> been looking for that for days
<Wolfe> yea
<kristjan_> Jucato: why did kubuntu developers choose crippled power manager? and do they plan to add features so it can match kpowersave/klaptop?
<Gerald> i just started using kubuntu
<surgy> wolfe: your bios are set to boot cd first..... check to see if your cdrom works right and reburn the cd image
<ecualo> nothing happends sorry Im new here can anyone help me??
<Jucato> kristjan_: dunno. I know nothing about those kind of stuff
<underdog5004> Gerald, when you view the cd under windows, what does it say?
<underdog5004> like, what files are visible?
<Gerald> under, what cd?
<surgy> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Jucato> ecualo: type in your IRC client: /join #python
<surgy> !irc | ecualo
<ubotu> ecualo: please see above
<Jucato> ecualo: so that you'll join the #python channel
<ecualo> a did that
<underdog5004> Gerald, sorry, I meant, Wolfe
<underdog5004> Wolfe, , when you view the cd under windows, what does it say?
<Gerald> no worries
<angasule> I pressed ALT+F2 to get the 'run' dialog, then input 0.3*46 and pressed enter, now the desktop has no icons and no wallpaper, and I can't call the 'run' dialog again
<Wolfe> i have auto-run off
<Wolfe> one sec, ill check
<ecualo> it said that i need to ID to enter there
<angasule> (I think I pressed enter twice)
<surgy> ecualo: although i whould suggest you learn to use irc and know your basic hardware before attempting bash scripting or programming, no ofense intended
<kristjan_> Gerald: what is that referrer anyway? something to do with security?
<ecualo> ok thanks but how do I do that please help me
<Gerald> kristjan, no
<surgy> ecualo: type /msg nickserve identify                 it will tell you how to identify and registr yourself
<Gerald> http referrer logging is when you go from one website to another, the receiving website can see where you've come from
<underdog5004> ecualo, the whole "motto" if you will of linux is learn yourself. When you can't figure it out, ask for help.
<surgy> ecualo: start at http:www.google.com and ask your basic questions there you can learn tons
<underdog5004> or maybe that's just my motto...
<ecualo> ok thanks for your help
<Gerald> if referrer logging is turned off, it appears as if you typed in the URL from the browser address bar
<surgy> underdog5004: i think you hit the nail on the head there
<Gerald> rather than coming from another site
<kristjan_> Gerald: ok, and why is that important?
<Gerald> because i value my security
<surgy> hi mbelleza
<Gerald> and i don't like being tracked
<underdog5004> Wolfe, you still around?
<mbelleza> hello
<Gerald> i block ads, so that helps
<mbelleza> surgy..
<surgy> mbelleza: can i help you?
<Gerald> tracking cookies will serve up ads based on where you've been
<kristjan_> Gerald: does it only work then I click on the link? or it also works if I'm e.g. www.x.com and then type into address bar www.y.com?
<mbelleza> surgy, tanx...but i dnt have problem yet for my computer...
<Gerald> only clicking on links
<surgy> mbelleza: ok when you do someone will be here
<Gerald> or getting re-directed, but re-directions can track you with JS
<Wolfe> well, im about to run to the restroom, then to make some dinner
<Gerald> i turn JS off
<Wolfe> so, back in a few
<surgy> underdog5004: you ever get your xorg lined out?
<mbelleza> surgy: ok..tanx..
<surgy> mbelleza: np
<Gerald> the reason i asked about konq is because i'm starting to really like kde over gnome and i eventually want to only use kde
<kristjan_> Gerald: I don't mind adds directed for my liking. I have developed immunity against most adds
<underdog5004> surgy, heh, I reinstalled...
<Gerald> kristjan, i block ALL ads
<kristjan_> Gerald: well konqueror isn't that great as firefox, but that's just my opinion
<surgy> gerald: i find firefox to be more secure, it make me paranoid to use konq becuase i know it has direct access to everything
<surgy> underdog5004: sux
<underdog5004> meh, not so bad...just took a while to re-install all my fave proggys...
* underdog5004 pats supertux
<Gerald> surgy... there is separation of duties there to prevent that. I've been reading about it
<Gerald> the kde devs took great pains to avoid what you mention
<surgy> gerald: i dont doubt that it has safety features....... but there is that looming impression that it has the possibility to do anything
<Jucato> surgy: konqueror only has access to what you would allow it to.
<dwidmann> nothing more than firefox could do really ...
<kristjan_> konqueror is great but firefox is faster. because konq doesn't have that dns-something
<underdog5004> swiftfox ftw!
<surgy> jucato: i understand..... im just paranoid about hackers destroying and stealing
<Gerald> the safest browser out there is opera, but i won't use proprietary software
<Gerald> konq is faster than FF
<Gerald> anyday
<dwidmann> kristjan_: that's what pdnsd or dnsmasq are there for :)
<Gerald> benchmarks prove it
<kristjan_> Gerald: wait, I'll find the link
<Gerald> link from whom?
<surgy> gerald: i agree opera is awsome
* Jucato sighs
<Gerald> opera is best, but it's not free software
<underdog5004> surgy, best thing you can do is make a really strong password for your box, and use proxies...and...disable ssh...
<surgy> jucato: we are too far off topic?
<kristjan_> Gerald: kde bugzilla
<Gerald> khtml is faster than gecko from what i've been reading
<Gerald> and experiencing
<surgy> doesnt lynx beat them all in speed?
<dwidmann> kristjan_: Seriously, I know what you're referring to .... I even voted on that bug ... but setting up dnsmasq fixes the problem.
<Gerald> lol
<underdog5004> I think lynx is fastes...but no images...poor for pr0n...
<surgy> lol
<kristjan_> Gerald: compare digg scrolling speed in konq and ff
<Gerald> asci pr0n
<kristjan_> Gerald: digg.com *
<kristjan_> I found konq bug - all vote :p - http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135230
<xpoint> if its a bug why wote ? :-)
<kristjan_> xpoint: why not
<surgy> you guys are right konq stomps firefox in speed......... but what about basic customization? like setting a homepage? who wins there?
<underdog5004> lol
<kristjan_> surgy: setting homepage?
<Gerald> kristjan... konq is faster, sorry...just tried it for myself
<xpoint> kristjan_: its basicly still a bug if its a bug
<mike> What is the best web camera app?
<Jucato> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<surgy> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<n8k99> surgy: what's a homepage?
<Gerald> lol
<xpoint> !etrn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etrn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<piro_> and konq doesnt randomly close out whenever it feels like it
<surgy> n8k99: lol go to google.com and ask that
<kristjan_> n8k99: I think he means opening page
<surgy> a homepage is the page that loads when you click the home page button
<kristjan_> Gerald: maybe it's my hardware then, but scrolling in digg.com is slower than in firefox
<Gerald> i was an epiphany user when using ubuntu, but konq is like opera in speed and configuration
<n8k99> right- I was being a tad facecious- my home button gives me /home/n8k99/
<surgy> mike: check digiKam
<n8k99> ;-)
<Gerald> digiKam is nice. simple, but nice
<mike> surgy: cheers
<surgy> kristjan_: do you have your video card drivers set up?
<xpoint> kristjan_: its more correct to confirm that it is a bug
<Gerald> sanford and son is on in 5 minutes
<mike> Hell Kubuntu takes up bulk room!
<surgy> mike: np
<kristjan_> surgy: I do
<kristjan_> xpoint: is it konqueror bug or that page bug?
<surgy> !sudoku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoku - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kristjan_> besides, I haven't found mplayer-mozilla plugin replica for konqueror
<surgy> kristjan_:kmplayer does that i think
<mike> kubuntu "herd" has bulked out to 2.6 gig,,wow
<Gerald> is impressed with konq the more i use it
<kristjan_> surgy: it's not as good as mplayer-plugin. video likes to stop
<Gerald> 2.6 gig?
<mike> yes
<Gerald> that's ridiculous
<mike> sure is
<Gerald> pretty soon ubuntu is going to hit more than 1 cd
<surgy> kristjan_: it all comes down to preference when you said "its better" it means its better in your opinion...... maybe drop it?
<Gerald> who here uses konversation for irc?
<mike> me
<kristjan_> I do
* n8k99 is using it now
<surgy> gerald: i can see kubuntu being like fedora someday..... which isnt bad, i rather like there distro setup and wished i had a set like that for kubuntu
<Gerald> i used bitch-x for years, but this is much easier
* n8k99 used to use kopete
<surgy> konversation is my favorite
<xpoint> kristjan_: slow loading webpage -- dhcp, dns, wireless related < that bug
<surgy> gerald: it integrates into the os better
<Gerald> i've only been using ubuntu/kubuntu for about 18 months
<Gerald> before that it was fedora
<n8k99> surgy how so?
<kristjan_> xpoint: why is voting pointless?
<Gerald> before that is was red flat, er hat
<cfraz89> hi
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<surgy> n8k99: it feals natural and is setup so that any newbie can just click it and it comes here for help..... i think it should be made into the operating system as a live help center type thing
<xpoint> kristjan_: i see it olso here on breezy, just not as much as the bug reports
<ubuntu> I am using Konversation at Kubuntu
<leafw> what kubuntu will do, is be distributed not in CDs but in 1Gb flash drives
<leafw> that's the next cheap storage device
* n8k99 wonders who Jucato was aiming that at
<leafw> in about a year, flash drives will hit a ridiculously low price
<Jucato> almost everyone
<kristjan_> xpoint: on what should I waste my votes over at kde bugzilla then?
<mike> kernel 2.6.20 smp has a bug
<leafw> sentry out
<crimsun> mike: just one?
<mike> lol
<Gerald> i wish kubuntu would release a mini distro that has just the basics
<Dr_willis> Gerald,  i thought there was such a thing in the works.
<xpoint> kristjan_: yes if its not ubuntu related
<Gerald> kind of like what the BSDs do...
<mike> Gerald: that is sidux
<Dr_willis> some sort of mini-kde.
<ubuntu> I think Kubuntu is better than Ubuntu
<ubuntu> Its amazing!
<Dr_willis> i was testing out sidux over the weekend... it needs work.... :)
* Admiral_Chicago ypoints Gerald mike and Dr_willis to #kubuntu-offtopic
<mike> eeee
<Gerald> kubuntu looks better than ubuntu, but gnome is more elegant than KDE, since it's simpler
<Dr_willis> Sorry we are all discussing Linux in the #offtopic channel. :)
<Jucato> guys, it just takes one click to transfer to the offtopic channel and continue there
<Gerald> what's the topic in here, then
<Jucato> !offtopic | Gerald
<ubotu> Gerald: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dr_willis> Gerald,  like a Bolgogna Samwich is more elegant then a Steak Dinner. :)
<mike> kubuntu has got fat
<Admiral_Chicago> Topic for #kubuntu: Kubuntu Support Channe
<Dr_willis> kubuntu dosent even install all of the kde stuff.
<mike> However it is going well
<Admiral_Chicago> type /t
<kristjan_> everything else > #kubuntu-offtopic
<mike> Dr_willis: I did an "apt-get install kde
<Admiral_Chicago> also in the topic: #kubuntu-offtopic for anything non-support related
<mike> and all upgrades
<Dr_willis> mike,  i still think theres things not installed..
<kristjan_> or > #ubuntu-offtopic < with more people
<Dr_willis> themes, some applets, and so forth
<Gerald> prefers KOffice to Open Office, but there is no PDF export in KOffice that i'm aware of.
<mike> Dr_willis: where is kuickshow?
<Dr_willis> Gerald,  you can print to pdf
<Dr_willis> !find kuickshow
<kristjan_> to praise kde join #kde
<mike> I only get gwenview
<ubotu> File kuickshow found in kdegraphics-doc-html
<Gerald> print to PDF, but what about save as PDF?
<Jucato> kuickshow isn't in Kubuntu since dapper
<Dr_willis> mike,  i dont use either one.
<Jucato> mike: ^^
<cfraz89> Gerald: it saves as a file when you print
<mike> Dr_willis:tell all doc?
<mike> what do you use
<Dr_willis> wine irfanview.exe
<Dr_willis> :P
<Jucato> mike: the "kde" metapackage will install *a lot* of packages, because it will install everything in the KDE modules: kdebase, kdemultimedia, kdegraphics, kdeextras, kdeaddons, kdeutils, etc
<Gerald> i have to use OO.o to do my resume but of KOffice can do it, then i'll drop oo.o
<cfraz89> i'd like to try out koffice 2.0 svn
<mike> Jucato: but no kuickshow?
<Gerald> KOfice seems less buggy than open office
<Jucato> mike: nope no kuickshow unfortunately
<mike> mmmm
<mike> Jucato: err...y?
<Jucato> mike: let me get the "bug" report
<mike> oh
<n8k99> iirc kuickshow has not been updated in nearly three years
<Jucato> mike: hopefully, that situation will  change soon
<mike> ok
<mike> i see
<Dr_willis> buggy, no maintainers? lack of updates. ect.. often kill a package from what ive seen
<Jucato> n8k99: though that's not really the reason
<mike> sad
<mike> 3 yrs
<mike> hell
<Dr_willis> i rember using XV for years...
<Jucato> mike: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/42081
<mike> Dr_willis: It is still in etch and sid?
<Dr_willis> mike,  not sure.. i havent messed with images lately in any disrto.
<Dr_willis> other then setting wallpaper
<Jucato> kuickshow is still officially part of KDE's kdegraphics module. but for the reason above, it's not included in Kubuntu since Dapper
* Jucato goes for lunch
<mike> Dr_willis: I miss kuickshow,,,get me a nurse,,quick
<Dr_willis> cant even recall using that one mike
<unix_infidel> you need a waaaambulance is what you need.
<Dr_willis> i recall using pixieSomthing...
<Dr_willis> google has Picassa2 for linux now dont it?
<ubuntu> Now i can play mp3 music at Ubuntu
<Gerald> not free software
* Dr_willis waits for a question.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubuntu> For ubuntu users, please download Automatix2
<ubuntu> its very useful
<Dr_willis> that is very BAD BAD advice
<Dr_willis> and it is not needed.
<ubuntu> to beginner
<Dr_willis> its best to read the guides and learn the proper way to install the stuff
<surgy> hi DR_willis
<Dr_willis> hello surgy
<Dr_willis> I belive over the weekend i tallied like 6 systems or so trashed by those kind of scripts
<surgy> dr_willis: your a professional linux admin?
<Dr_willis> Nope.
<Dr_willis> I just Play one on TV.
<ubuntu> im beginner of linux
<Dr_willis> "New Linux - good for what ails you!"
<surgy> mind if i pm you?
<ubuntu> plz help me to improve
<surgy> ubuntu: where shale we start?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  read read read and read... is the best help.
<Dr_willis> for a start -- get a real nickname
<ubuntu> im young, 20 years old
<Dr_willis>  /nick ILoveToRead
<surgy> !repos |ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<surgy> !restricted | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> i know something about windows system but i want to learn more in linux os
<Dr_willis> surgy,  i got no real training in pcs at all.. unless you count the C64 classes i took ages ago in school (yes i am old) ive learned most all this by reading the various books
<Gerald> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/
<Dr_willis> and of course hanging on irc.
<Malay_Linux> ubuntu is known as Malay_Linux
<Dr_willis> Yes - we saw the nickchange. :)
<surgy> dr_willis: i was wanting to pm you becuase jucato has allready yelled at us once for being off topic
<Dr_willis> shame on us. :) lets join.... lets see...... #WeLoveBeingOffTopic
<vegasmcpc> poooop
<mike> Someone get working on kuickshow,cmon people
<Dr_willis> mike,  use the source?
<mike> tomato mostly
<mike> (*_*)
<mike> hehe
<Malay_Linux> tq for some advice
<vegasmcpc> anybody willing to help me with editing my /etc/fstab?
<Malay_Linux> i hope linux will become easier to young people ;)
<Malay_Linux> like me
<Malay_Linux>  hehe
<mike> vegasmcpc: whats broken now
<vegasmcpc> i have a raid array set up, i just need to mount it and i don't want to mess stuff up
<vegasmcpc> nothing, the raid array's set up, i just need to know how to get the uuid, etc.
<mike> vegasmcpc: copy n paste the original somewhere safe 1st
<mike> then go to town,,:)
<Dr_willis> Malay_Linux,  problem with focusing on   (not to be insulting) "Total-beginner-idiots-newbies" is that they expect the OS to Bend over backwards for them.. THEN do a backflip.. they dont want to put forth any effort to learn the very compex tool that a computer is.
<Malay_Linux> how to play mpeg2 file at Ubuntu?
<vegasmcpc> ok, i saved a backup as /etc/fstab.backup
<Dr_willis> vlc/mplayer/xine/totem should be able to play those..
<mike> Dr_willis: oh how insulting
<Dr_willis> mike,  :)
<Malay_Linux> really
<Dr_willis> very visual..
<vegasmcpc> mike: now what do i do?
<Apallo_> i am having trouble with the power management on my laptop...it is reporting that the processor is running at 600mhz while plugged in
<surgy> dr_willis: linux will bend over backwards for anyone if they touch her just right :)
<Apallo_> where can i find the options to turn off cpu throttling?
<mike> Apallo_: bios
<Apallo_> is that the only way?
<Apallo_> cause i'd rather turn it off in the software
<surgy> malay_linux: did you learn from google? or do any research since our last talk?
<mike> Apallo_: system setting in advanced?
<vegasmcpc> what's the command in konsole to find the uuid of a device?
<Apallo_> i only get disk & filesystems, System Services and login manager
<mortix> wennnassss
<mortix> algun chileno en kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | mortix
<ubotu> mortix: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<surgy> mortix: this is english channel
<Admiral_Chicago> actually, what is chile speak
<Admiral_Chicago> what is spoken in Chile?
<surgy> spanish?
<mortix> ok, thank ;) is my first time
<Apallo_> portuguese?
<surgy> np
<Admiral_Chicago> Apallo_: spanish
<Apallo_> ahh
<Apallo_> just taking a guess...
<mortix> how change chanel?
<mortix> :s
<Admiral_Chicago> mortix: /join #kubuntu-es
<Malay_Linux> not really
<surgy> malay_linux: you need to know the basics. you need to know your processor your amount of ram etc etc what an OS is and how it works.... and a few dozen other things that your not going to learn here
<Malay_Linux> thats thing i  know already
<vegasmcpc> anybody know the command in konsole that shows the details of a device, such as the uuid?
<surgy> malay_linux: ok then ask a direct question, and you will get a direct answer
<surgy> vehasmcpc: check your fstab?
<Apallo_> lspci?
<unix_infidel> what about the uid?
* Apallo_ is a noob
<surgy> no idea there
<Apallo_> is the restricted formats page on the wiki outdated or something?
<KaoticEvil> does anyone have a ZyXel AG-225H USB wireless adapter?
<surgy> apallo_: why do you ask?
<Apallo_> i did all the stuff on there and can't get my videos to work
<Dr_willis> I think wiki pages get outdated the moment they are written. :)
<Malay_Linux> i know basic about windows or linux
<Dr_willis> thats why they are wikis :)
<surgy> !wireless | kaoticwvil
<ubotu> kaoticwvil: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Malay_Linux> but i want learn basic of hacking (not cracking)
<surgy> malay_linux: then maybe you should start with learning irc
<surgy> malay_linux and no mater what nick or how you ask this is not the channel to ask a question about hacking in
<Malay_Linux> ohh sorry for that
<Malay_Linux> erm.... IRC
<bonbonthejon> Malay_Linux: what do you mean by hacking, coding or the illegal stuff
<Malay_Linux> where should i start
<Dr_willis> reading the Bash beginners guide....
<surgy> malay_linux: just to make you read.......... http://www.groovyweb.uklinux.net/?page_name=how%20to%20hack%20linux
<Dr_willis> then some linux begeinner guides..
<KaoticEvil> surgy: thats not exactly what i was looking for
<Apallo_> !ubotu restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> perhaps a scripging language or 2 guides..
<Dr_willis> like Python - thats always good to learn.
<surgy> kaoticevil: thats all i know or i whould give you more sorry
<surgy> dr_willis: python isnt as easy as they claim
<unix_infidel> sure it is
<n8k99> Malay_Linux: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<surgy> unix_infidel: not for me at least
<Dr_willis> surgy,  but it teaches good skills. :)
* genii sips a coffee
<Dr_willis> and comes in handy
<KaoticEvil> hmmm. well, it does mention the adapter... looks like i'll be swapping all my wifi cards around o_o
<unix_infidel> surgy: well, it all depends on what you want to do with it.
<Dr_willis> of course I like REXX - but im weird..
<genii> Weird can be good
<unix_infidel> coding py tk inter or pygtk stuff is hard, simple io and text stuff is easy.
<surgy> unix_infidal, dr_willis mind bringing this up in #welovebeingofftopic   ?
<bonbonthejon> is there a tutorial for qt aimed for kubuntu
<unix_infidel> the interation stuff is a LOT harder to grasp if you're coming from like C or perl.
<mike> Is there an easy way to install beryl?
<mike> she's hot
<bonbonthejon> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_willis> How about 'whats a good  "what should total beginners learn about linux first" guide'
<n8k99> bonbonthejon: i dunno if its specific for kubuntu but kde.org has some tutorials
<bonbonthejon> n8k99: i think i looked there, but the qt libs they wanted were old, and i never got it to compile
<surgy> mike: there is an auto install script
<surgy> mike: join #beryl
<n8k99> bonbonthejon: there has been some work on it recently
<mike> surgy: what about a repo/
<n8k99> bonbonthejon: at least the tutorials use kdevelop3
<surgy> mike: join #beryl
<genii> Are there any short introduction to KDE/Kubuntu movies playable on the computer which someone knows about? I am supplying a lot of systems pre-installed with Dapper to novices and want to put an instructional video on the desktop to help them out.
<Malay_Linux> thanks again
<Malay_Linux> i can got linux easily but how can i get unix?
<bonbonthejon> Malay_Linux: what do you mean
<surgy> malay_linux: man your fixing to piss me off................. go look it up start at http://www.google.com this is kubuntu support not hacking or unix
<Malay_Linux> i want to know something about unix
<Malay_Linux> anyone can help me?
<genii> Malay_Linux There are currently 2 free unix releases, FreeBSD and FreeSolaris
<vas> why whenever I try to run Eclipse.exe in /opt it asks me what I want to open it with?
<bonbonthejon> Malay_Linux: learn linux first
<Malay_Linux> OIC
<Malay_Linux> ok tq
<vas> "/opt/eclipse"
<Jucato> Malay_Linux: please do some research first. This is channel is for Kubuntu support questions
<Malay_Linux> ooooh
<surgy> sorry for bad language
<x04ty29er> hence the kubuntu in the title
<Jucato> Malay_Linux: there are many articles, links, pages, and even some IRC channels for Linux or UNIX. but please try to research. http://www.google.com
<surgy> x04ty29er: i think you have the hardest to type nick ive ever seen.... nice to meet you
<vas> I think its an extremely simple problem considering i's so simple yet going so wrong
<x04ty29er> surgy: lol
<x04ty29er> ive heard that alot
<genii> Anyone know some links to instructional videos for Kubuntu?
<x04ty29er> i guess its a compliment
<x04ty29er> nice to meet you too
<Jucato> surgy: that's why I love Tab completion on IRC :)
<n8k99> surgy x04ty29er is easy to autocomplete
<x04ty29er> lol
<surgy> genii: there is a little video on the kubuntu live cd that tells the history of the word "ubuntu" that might be a good one
<bonbonthejon> genii: there might be some videos on youtube
<vas> anyone else ever get this problem?
<Jucato> genii: Google? can't think of any from the top of my head, but I'm sure there are some
<bonbonthejon> genii: there is also http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/
* Jucato remembers there was a sort of blog w/ Kubuntu videos some time ago
<surgy> vas: whats problem again sorry
<genii> surgy , bonbonthejon I'm looking for something I can download and put on a bunch of systems to help out new users who get the boxes
<surgy> genii: let me see what i got
<vas> surgy: its k :) ... Whenever I try to open Eclipse.exe in /opt/eclipse/ It asks me what I want to open it with
<genii> surgy Cool, thanks
<n8k99> bonbonthejon: did you try http://developer.kde.org/ ?
<vas> wait!
<vas> it works
<Jucato> vas: you would need to have wine installed
<Apallo_> ok i give up...the wiki directions aren't working
<vas> nevermind it was being weird
<vas> jucato: It is the linux version anyways
<Jucato> ok...
<surgy> vas: .exe programs are for windows use the comand "wine eclipse.exe" becuase wine is your win32 application layer
<Jucato> Apallo_: what are you trying to do?
<bonbonthejon> n8k99: yes
<genii> bonbonthejon: The ubuntuvideo site is good but gnome-oriented :(
<vas> surgy: oooh ok I understand.. Wine probably having a laggy moment then - forgive my inexperience
<bonbonthejon> genii: you could make some videos and submit them
<Apallo_> get the restricted format stuff working for mp3 and video playback
<n8k99> bonbonthejon: ok- just checking
<vas> thnx!
<surgy> vas: not a problem
<Apallo_> and the directions on the wiki aren't working
<genii> bonbonthejon: This is true but I'm on on a strict timeline
<Jucato> Apallo_: simply install libxine-extracodecs for MP3
<surgy> genii: check this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMa6E5rnxI8
<Jucato> Apallo_: if you're on Kubuntu Edgy and you try to play an MP3, you will be prompted for an option to install it
<Apallo_> apt tells me it can't find the package
<genii> surgy Thanks, checking it out now
<Apallo_> i'm more worried about video playback, i know about the mp3 thing
<raylu> Sounds like Appallo_ doesn't have the right repositories
<vas> 1 more question, kind of a preference/opinion one though: I am working on a bogging app Called Guava in PHP, I keep the files in /opt/lampp/htdocs although I preferably enjoy a My Projects folder in my Home folder.. what do other people do about this?
<genii> Damn, more gnome-centric
<Jucato> Apallo_: libxine-extracodecs also handles those
<vas> keeping all my 'files' in my home folder simplifies backing up and general orginization
* genii sips a coffee and ruminates
<surgy> genii: ok http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5676029952918957384&q=intro+to+kubuntu&hl=en
<raylu> vas, depending on your server, it may be possible to set your server's home directory to your user's home directory
<Jucato> Apallo_: the only things it doesn't  handle are Window Media formats and Real Media
<surgy> genii: walks you through updates
<vas> raylu: xampp.. I will have to investigate b/c i'm new to the linux version
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: lol @ Mako Hell [/offtopic] 
<genii> surgy Excellent :)
<surgy> genii: kindof crappy resolution though
<vas> great, once again thnx!
<Apallo_> Jucato: http://www.pastebin.ca/raw/365726  <= the output i am getting
<surgy> genii: thats all i got man
<genii> surgy Still fine for my needs, thanks again.
<surgy> genii: not a problem
<Jucato> Apallo_: are you on Kubuntu Edgy? did you try to play an MP3 in Amarok? it will launch a script that automates all these
<unix_infidel> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Apallo_> Jucato: i know...i am more worried about the video codecs
<unix_infidel> uhh, it gets released in almost 2 months and its still alpha...
<Jucato> Apallo_: libxine-extracodecs also handles those video codecs
<unix_infidel> how's that a good thing?
<bonbonthejon> did anyone who upgraded to feisty have any problems like people were having upgrading to edgy?
<Jucato> Apallo_: the only things it doesn't  handle are Window Media formats and Real Media
<Apallo_> Jucato: you are giving me a catch 22 here...
<Jucato> that's the 2nd time I said that
<raylu> Apallo_, the thing is
<Jucato> Apallo_: libxine-extracodecs is the package that installs the codecs for media formats like MP3, AVI, etc
<Apallo_> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<raylu> playing an MP3 in Amorak will install libxine-extracodecs which will play videos
<cj_> Jucato: do you know Dynamic loader support
<Jucato> cj_: no.
<Apallo_> i know, i was trying to install it
<cj_> ammm system calls
<raylu> ...so what Jucato is saying is...
<Jucato> Apallo_: there's a script in Amarok that will add the proper repository so that you will not have that error
<raylu> to not try installing manually and letting Amorak do it for you
<Apallo_> ahh
<Apallo_> thank you
<Jucato> Apallo_: Amarok will run the script that will automate the installation of libxine-extracodecs, which is a package that will allow you to play MP3 *AND* AVI's
<raylu> Jucato, does the repos really not come with the default installation?
<Jucato> raylu: prior to feisty, the "multiverse" section is not added by default
<Jucato> they're going to add it by default in Feisty, afaik
<raylu> Ah, awesome.
<Apallo_> ahhh, i thought i was missing something!
* Jucato also notes that there will be an automated script for installing Flash in Feisty
* n8k99 and Click-N-Run is coming
* Jucato hugs APT
<surgy> jucato: why not add all the repos by defualt and leave it up to the end user to deselect the ones they dont want?
<Kite_DH> jucato?
<Jucato> surgy: that's what they will be doing in Feisty, except for -backports I think
<Kite_DH> do you know how to make screenshots  while rotating the cube?
<Kite_DH> =/
<Kite_DH> i tryied everything lol
<surgy> jucato: even restricted?
<raylu>  I did it too...I just rotated it and press Print screen
<Jucato> Kite_DH: launch KSnapshot, set it to a certain delay
<raylu>  *pressed
<Jucato> surgy: restricted has always been enabled by default
<surgy> kite_DH: make a macro for screen shot
<Jucato> Kite_DH: then click on "New Snapshot", rotate the cube, and wait
<Kite_DH> ok
<surgy> jucato: oh..... the binary driver howto is wasting noob prescious time then..... half the guide is about enableing restricted
<Jucato> surgy: probably unnecessary, as KSnapshot has a delay feature
<surgy> jucato: always nice to have a macro for screenshot for debuging purposes
<Jucato> surgy: ah! it only happend in starting Edgy. afaik, Dapper didn't have restricted enabled by default
<surgy> jucato: should update the howto :)
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Jucato takes a peek
<Jucato> surgy: unless you're referring to something other than the official wiki, I can't seem to see what you were referring to
<Jucato> oh wait, I was looking at ATI's
<surgy> jucato: i shale get you a qoute
<surgy> jucato: at this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia the whole section after prerequisites
<Jucato> surgy: you do have to note that the wiki must cater to both Dapper and whatever's the current release. so we can't remove the instructions for enabling restricted
<Jucato> yes I see that
<Jucato> for one, that section really is only appropriate for Ubuntu only. second, there's nothing wrong with actually checking if it's enabled :)
<surgy> jucato: agreed..... how whould one start a project to make a set of pages like this for kubuntu? as to kater to us?
<Jucato> surgy: you can if you want :)
<Jucato> all you need is to sign up for the wiki. anything in help.ubuntu.com/community is user/community documentation
<Jucato> just exercise a bit of caution when adding/removing stuff, making sure your steps can be reliably reproduced on other systems
<surgy> jucato: and you guys will host it....... hmmmm i might start that..... whats the chances of gaining you guys support on such a project?
<raylu>  Haha. "kater"
<Jucato> but fwiw, Feisty will have a Software Properties-like utility for Kubuntu
<surgy> jucato: im reffering to a kubuntu specific wiki
<Jucato> surgy: what do you mean? the user documentation is open for everybody
<Jucato> surgy: there's no need for a separate site. all you need to do is either add Kubuntu-specific instructions or create a Kubuntu sub-page
<raylu>  It would be easier to browse/search through if it were a seperate wiki
<raylu>  though harder to get ubuntu information that applies to kubuntu, I guess
<Jucato> surgy: for other documentation/wiki concerns, feel free to drop by #ubuntu-docs
<jtmoney> can someone please tell me what is going on with the white cube bug in beryl? i've read too many forums to come away with anything
<Jucato> raylu: actually it would even be harder
<surgy> jucato: concentrating a bit of our efforts maybe anyone who knows something about kde or how to do it thats not specificly listed for kde can make a how to for it. turn it into a db and then make it a standalone support site. where we dont get ubuntu related instructions it can be kindof hard sometime for a newbie to convert such things
* Dr_willis has given up on beryl for the time being.
<raylu>  white cube bug?
<Jucato> raylu: we're trying to actually gather documentations in one place, not separate it :)
<raylu>  yeah, I understand that
<jtmoney> Dr_willis: yeah, i know
<jtmoney> i bought a new laptop today for it
<surgy> jucato: does that make sense?
<jtmoney> how pathetic
<Dr_willis> heh
<Jucato> surgy: tbh, no
<jay_> what argument for dpkg can you use to find out the requirements of a deb package?
<raylu>  without installing it?
<jtmoney> Dr_willis: what about compiz?
<jtmoney> isn't that supposed to be somewhat more stable?
<surgy> jucato: for example..... when i first picked up linux i hopped onto a ubuntu site and saw a howto on changeing the fstab..... it sasy "sudo gedit " well kubuntu uses nano by defualt not gedit and those things cause great confusion for newbies
<Dr_willis> jtmoney,  i tend to test thest things out with the various live cd's
<draik> Hello Jucato
<Dr_willis> jtmoney,  dont forget that Metiss also.. (or was it mettiss?)
<Jucato> hi draik!
<draik> Howdy y'all
<Jucato> surgy: true. but that's out of Kubuntu's direct control. in that situation, the best way would be to contact the owner of the site/howto
<Adydas> surgy: Thats beacuse ubuntu help is based on gnome
<Adydas> kubutu help is based on KDE
<Jucato> surgy: for thing under the wiki, anyone can easily put in kubuntu-specific instructions
<surgy> jucato: that example is even evident in most of the how toos ubotu shows
<jtmoney> Dr_willis: looks pretty good
<surgy> i see
<jtmoney> i think i'll resume in feisty fox
<jtmoney> this is too broken for me right now
<Adydas> ubuntu gnome kubuntu kde
<jtmoney> well, beryl is anyways
<Jucato> surgy: I do realize the need for more Kubuntu instructions, but that problem will not be solved by a separate site/wiki
<surgy> adydas...... i know that........ thanks for insult :)
<Jucato> surgy: all the more, it makes it even more difficult to maintain such a site
<Adydas> It sounded like you didnt, what i was getting at was subsitute a gedit command for a kde based on
<jay_> any one here runs "emesene"? Whhere can i get python2.4-gtk2?
<yuriy> surgy: just whenever you see only gedit on the wiki, edit and put in "or on kubuntu: kwrite..."
<Dr_willis> jtmoney,  i tried to install mandriva to hd just to test it out more.. it failed.. I hope metisse gets included as an option inother disrtos soon.
<Jucato> Adydas: we were sort of discussing something else
<surgy> jucato: agreed. but kubuntu is as big if not bigger than ubuntu's comunity so why do they get all the good howtos/wiki ?
<Dr_willis> heh - some of the wikis/howtos are very bad.. :)
<Jucato> surgy: not sure your premise is correct
<surgy> yuriy: i know that now im talking about making it easier for newcommers not myself
<fearl> Hello, I'm running Feisty, I'm wondering how I might go about removing my repeated GTK Styles and Fonts KControl entry
<Dr_willis> I think there needs to be a Kbunmtu/Ubuntu AND "console" versions  for each one.
<Jucato> surgy: because ubuntu users spend their time actually writing something :)
<yuriy> surgy: that is what i mean. edit the wiki to make it easier for newcomers
<Jucato> fearl: please ask in #ubuntu+1?
<surgy> yuriy: will do
<Gerald> speaking of tect editors, why does kate give CLI errors when I try and invoke it from the CLI, such as "sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces"
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu users are not as disrtacted by the useable desktop as us Kubuntu guys are..
<Dr_willis> so they got time to write howtos
<Adydas> Gerald: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<surgy> geral: kdesu kate not sudo kate :)
<Dr_willis> Gerald,  first guess.. the wacom tablet entrys in the xorg.conf
<Jucato> surgy: see, this is the reason why. some ubuntu users see a need for a guide, and they make it. kubuntu users see the need for kubuntu-specific instructions, and they ask why there isn't any :)
<fearl> Jucato: Nice suggestion... I'm banned.... do you know where KControl module lists are located?
<Dr_willis> Gerald,  but whats the exact error?
<surgy> !kdesu | gerald
<ubotu> gerald: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> fearl: try #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-ops to ask why you're banned
<yuriy> !info kwrite feisty
<ubotu> Package kwrite does not exist in feisty
<surgy> jucato: agreed
<Jucato> yuriy: kwrite isn't a separate package
<Gerald> oh, ok... no wonder... been an ubuntu user until a couple of days ago
<bumzo> hi giys
<Jucato> yuriy: technically, kwrite is a simplified wrapper around katepart :)
<yuriy> Jucato: is it part of kate? just that for some reason i recall not having it by default on herd 4, i wanted to make sure i wasn't saying something wrong to surgy
<bumzo> how do i instal a .tar.gz file on kubuntu?
<Jucato> yuriy: it's part of kdebase
<bumzo> ?
<Adydas> Gerald: i reccomend JED for what its worth as a text editor
<Jucato> bumzo: that depends? is it source code? what are you trying to install?
<Adydas> bumzo: gunzip it then untar it
<Adydas> but chances are apt-get may be far easyer
<Jucato> Adydas: no need for 2 separate processes. tar -xzvf takes care of both :D
<Dr_willis> i like 'fte' for a console editor.. of course mc and its mcedit is handy
<Adydas> you know, i know that.. but for some reason i still and will allways do it the other way
<bumzo> am installing firefox mozilla
<Adydas> how dumb..
<Adydas> bumzo: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dr_willis> !unp
<Jucato> bumzo: you can install firefox from the repositories.
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<bumzo> i have downloaded the .tar.gz file ... its just sitting on my home folder
<Gerald> the error i get, even with kdesu, is...
<Dr_willis> im real lazy and use 'unp'  :)
<surgy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bumzo> something wrong with my repository coz it wont install
<Gerald> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Gerald>   Major opcode:  145
<Gerald>   Minor opcode:  3
<Gerald>   Resource id:  0x0
<Gerald> Failed to open device
<Jucato> !pastebin | Gerald
<ubotu> Gerald: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Adydas> bumzo: ok kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gerald> sorry
<Dr_willis> Gerald,  thats the wacom tablet 'feature' that gets asked about soooooooo        many times. :)
<raylu>  Adydas, might want to ask for the error first
<Dr_willis> Gerald,  its just a warning.. dosetn affect anything
<Adydas> the past 4 people ive helped today have had the repos turned off by #s i was going to check that wasnt the case here first
<raylu>  oh
<Gerald> but as often as i use the CLI to invoke text editors, my log file is going to file up with useless warnings
<Gerald> lol
<Adydas> if thats no the case, your suggestion was mine
<Jucato> Gerald: agreed. they're useless and harmless though
<bumzo> wow wow wow ....english guys .. am a rookie
<Gerald> is there a way to prevent that warning?
<Adydas> bumzo: open up a console
<Adydas> and run the command
<Adydas> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
* Jucato wonders why bumzo wouldn't be able to install firefox, as it is in main...
<bumzo> says ''unable to unlock the administration directory, is another process using it?''
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: yes, mako said it was cute
<surgy> jucato: seams i have an account at your wiki allready :)
<Jucato> surgy: it's not my wiki :)
<Gerald> wonders why anyone would use FF
<raylu>  bumzo, that's not an issue with your repositories. Do you have the add/remove programs thing open or adept?
<surgy> jucato: our wiki*
<Adydas> ill say.. Opera
<xoss> how do i update konqueror??
<surgy> bumzo: terminate anything using root and try again
<raylu>  xoss, to what?
<Gerald> opera is nice but it's not free software
<bumzo> thats whn i run ''sudo agt-get install firefox'' from bumzo@bumzo:$
<Adydas> trust you to be right raylu
<Adydas> its not free?
<Gerald> no
<Dr_willis> opera is free but not 'free' :)
<raylu>  huh?
<yuriy> opera is what makes me not a FOSS zealot
<Dr_willis> No cost.. but not GPL.
<Gerald> free as in freedom is all i will use
<bumzo> yes .,..and fireforx is greyed out as in disabled
<surgy> free means "freedom" guys not free of charge......
<Adydas> o ok
* raylu has no idea what that means and isn't sure he wantts to know
<Gerald> libre software is another term
<xoss> better yet how do i update my kubuntu 6.10...
<surgy> bumzo try closing everything and typing this in console: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dr_willis> I try to like opera.. but the more i use it.. the more i dont like it..
<bumzo> how do i terminate everything using root?
<raylu>  bum
<raylu>  ack
<Adydas> close it
<surgy> bumzo: click the little x button
<raylu>  bumzo, you definitely don't want to do that.
<Gerald> lol
<bumzo> the console window is closed
<Dr_willis> well bbl
<Jucato> bumzo: is Adept or Add/Remove Programs still opened?
<yuriy> xoss: when there are updates a little icon appears in your system tray
<jay_> any one here runs "emesene"? Whhere can i get python2.4-gtk2?
<yuriy> xoss: you click it, put in your password, and tell it to update
<Gerald> anyone know how to stop that stupid message from appearing when invoking kate from the CLI?
<raylu>  jay_, have you tried installing it with apt?
<Jucato> Gerald: comment out/remove the wacom entried in xorg.conf
<Gerald> ok, cool, thanks
<xoss> yuriy: how do i do it with apt??
<bumzo> ok guys this gets interesting
<yuriy> xoss: you mean command line?
<bumzo> i closed everything
<bumzo> rane the command ''sudo apt-get install firefox
<xoss> yuriy: yes..
<bumzo> this is what i got ..
<yuriy> xoss: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<xoss> yuriy: thanks
<yuriy> xoss: or even better aptitude instead of apt-get
<Jucato> er..
<bumzo> ''reading package list ... done
<bumzo> building dependancy tree .. .done
<Jucato> yuriy, xoss: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jucato> !pastebin | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yuriy> Jucato: my bad, i don't usually use the && (but it works without the extra sudo if you put in quotes)
<Jucato> yuriy: heheh :)
<bumzo> package firefox is notavailable, but is referred to by another package. this may mean that the package is missing, has been obsolete or is only available from another surce
<Jucato> O.o
<Adydas> sounds like repos..
<raylu>  copy paste is your friend
<bumzo> however the following package replace it    libnss3
<Gerald> bumzo... it's an omen. you're meant to not use firefox
<Jucato> yuriy: btw, it seems that dist-upgrade is preferred to upgrade recently...
<bumzo> e:package firefox has no installation candidate
<Gerald> dillo is calling you, bumzo
<bumzo> bumzo@Bumzo :$
<Jucato> bumzo: next time, don't paste multiple lines of text in the channel please. thanks
<Gerald> where did that name come from, bumzo?
<yuriy> Jucato: that's usually for a development release.. or at least in the past for stable releases you only needed upgrade (i always do dist-upgrade myself, i guess i should stop telling people to do things other than what i use myself)
<raylu>  Gerald: ew! gtk!!
<Gerald> hates dillo since it
<Gerald> is featureless
<Jucato> yuriy: usually, yes. but Adept and Synaptic are configured to use dist-upgrade when you use the Full Upgrade feature (forgot the name in Synaptic)
<bumzo> ok jucato .. i acltually typed out the error mesage from console :)
<yuriy> Gerald: i think you're missing the /me at the beginning of your messages ;)
<Gerald> konq seems to have too many config options
<raylu>  Too many? And opera doesn't?
<lunitik> Gerald: try Krusader or Dolphin (probably not part of Edgy though)
<Gerald> operas configs are more elegantly laid out in tabs
<bumzo> so anyone with an idea of what i should do?
<Jucato> !info dolphin
<Gerald> bumzo, compile from source
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<lunitik> Gerald: ahh... scratch that... try Firefox... heh
<jay_> not in the repos
<bumzo> gerald ... how do i do that
<yuriy> jay_: python2.4-gtk2 is in the repos...
<bumzo> keep in mind am a rookie
<yuriy> !info python2.4-gtk2 | jay_
<ubotu> jay_: Package python2.4-gtk2 does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<yuriy> ooh nvm lol
<Gerald> bumzo, compiling from source is not rocket science
<yuriy> it's in feisty
<raylu>  didn't someone say bumzo had a repos issue?
<bumzo> ok ... how do i do that?
<Gerald> there are tons of articles out there on how to do it
<raylu>  I really don't think it's neccesary to compile FF from source...that's a bit overkill
<yuriy> !info python2.3-gtk2
<bumzo> raylu? as in
<jay_> except i'm running edgy
<ubotu> Package python2.3-gtk2 does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Gerald> go to the ubuntu forums and there are how-tos
<Jucato> !info python-gtk2
<ubotu> python-gtk2: Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1406 kB, installed size 5056 kB
<bumzo> or should i just re install this whole thing...will that help?
<Jucato> yuriy: ^^^
<surgy> a few subtle changes to nvidia howto :)
<Jucato> bumzo: no
<yuriy> jay_: ^^^
<Jucato> !pastebin | bumzo
<bumzo> atleast in windows  that usually gets rid of alot of probs .. reinstall lol
<ubotu> bumzo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gerald> raylu, but FF compiled from source always runs faster, since you can add options for runtime you cant with the binary blob
<jay_>  Depends: python (>=2.4.2), python2.4 (>=2.4.3), python2.4-gtk2 (>=2.8.6), libgtk2.0-0 (>=2.8.20)
<Jucato> bumzo: please use pastebin to show the contents of the /etc/apt/sources.list
<jay_> that's the depends line for emesene
<Gerald> bumzo... that name sounds like a circus linux distro
<bumzo> how will that help?
<yuriy> jay_:where are you getting that package?
<Gerald> use bumzo gnu/linux
<jay_> http://emesene-msn.blogspot.com/ think that's the original site
<Jucato> bumzo: so that we can see why your system can't find firefox
<bumzo> after all .. i have downloaded a tar.gz firefox someone help me install it
<raylu>  what repository is needed for firefox anyway?
<Jucato> bumzo: it will be more problematic and complicated to do it that way
<Jucato> raylu: just main
<Gerald> tar xvfz "name_of_file"
<bumzo> ok .. let me poste my source.list
<Gerald> cd into extracted dir
<Gerald> run installer
<Jucato> surgy: that's a bit inaccurate
<Gerald> bumzo... so ff didnt come with your install?
<Jucato> Gerald: Firefox is not installed by default on Kubuntu
<Gerald> but why canot he just sudo apt-get install firefox
<bumzo> gerald no
<Jucato> Gerald: that's what we're trying to find out, if you haven't noticed
<surgy> jucato: i saw that fixing now
<Gerald> lol
<jay_> search on ubuntuforums.org for python2.4 comes up empty
<bumzo> ok guys ... posted my source list ...cn some one check it out for me please
<Jucato> bumzo: can you give the URL?
<raylu>  bumzo: we're going to need the url...
<Jucato> (the link)
<surgy> jucato: check now?
<Gerald> bumzo did you enable all of your sources?
<Jucato> surgy: reloading
<bumzo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6815/
<Jucato> ouch
<Jucato> no wonder
<Gerald> bumzo, perhaps you should do this... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   then you'll have firefox
<Jucato> how you have everything disabled
<bumzo> eneble al lmy sources? how do i do that?
<Jucato> Gerald: won't work
<Gerald> no?
<bumzo> ahh ... brilliant. let me try
<Adydas> deleate the #s
<Adydas> from the front of the text with a website on it
<surgy> bumzo you have every repo turned off
<Jucato> Gerald: look at his sources.list
<bumzo> wait ... ubuntu or kubuntu???
<Jucato> bumzo: remove the # for the lines that have "deb" at the beginning
<surgy> bumzo only remove the # in front of the deb
<Jucato> bumzo: doesn't matter. Ubuntu and Kubuntu share the same repositories
<bumzo> huh?
<raylu>  bumzo, you don't need to install ubuntu-desktop, do what Jucato said
<Gerald> bumzo, why don't you just use ubuntu?
<Jucato> bumzo: ok. do this. run this command: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> Gerald: let's help him with what he needs for the moment, shall we?
<Gerald> it might be simpler. dude
<bumzo> ok .. .am at the source list
<Jucato> Gerald: if it's his decision to use Firefox on Kubuntu, let's respect that, shall we?
<Gerald> whatever
<Jucato> bumzo: delete the # at the beginning of the lines with "deb"
<bumzo> #deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<bumzo> i remove the # ??
<raylu>  Yes
<Gerald> yes
<Adydas> yes
<Adydas> yes
<raylu>  Hqhq
<Jucato> bumzo: yes. but not from the deb-src
<raylu>  *Haha
<surgy> stop flooding
<bumzo> ok .. done
<Adydas> save it
<bumzo> then?...i save?
<Adydas> and then
<Jucato> bumzo: save
<Adydas> sudo apt-get update
<bumzo> the document could not be saved
<Adydas> why?
<yuriy> jay_: so it doesn't let you install it if you try right?
<Jucato> bumzo: did you run "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" like I asaid?
<Gerald> did you use kdesu?
<bumzo> as it was no t possible to write to file ///etc/apt/source.list
<Adydas> id guess not
<Gerald> lol
<surgy> he left out kdesu
<Gerald> someone remote into bumzo's box already
<surgy> or his permissions are messed up do to an oem install
<Jucato> surgy: um... still a bit.. um...
<surgy> jucato: how so?
<Adydas> how do remote in anyway (like enable it)
<bumzo> WAIT
<Jucato> surgy: might be better to instruct them to use kdesu kate instead of gksudo gedit in the wiki
<bumzo> jucato .. .i ran kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list now its saved
<underdog5004> Gerald, that's a little extreme.
<Gerald> there's a how-to for remoting in on the KDE FAQs
<Adydas> bumzo:
<Adydas> sudo apt-get update
<Gerald> under...joking
<surgy> jucato: your right
<Jucato> surgy: just a suggestion
<bumzo> it worked .. and its saved
<bumzo> now waht?
<Adydas> bumzo:
<Adydas> sudo apt-get update
<Jucato> bumzo: sudo apt-get update
<Gerald> wwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww!
<Jucato> bumzo: then: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Gerald> let us pray...
<bumzo> its connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com ..
<Adydas> awum its updateing for you bumzo
<bumzo> reading package list ... done
<Jucato> surgy: suggestion: make a note and the corresponding Kubuntu command for the places where gksudo gedit is mentioned. much easier that way than making an umbrella statement at the top
<bumzo> think its done ... what next?
<raylu>  kmenu  internet . firefox
<Adydas> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jucato> bumzo: ^^^
<raylu>  Adydas, I think he just ran that
<Adydas> i think he ran the update..
<surgy> jucato: i like leaving the implementation of the command semi concealed, so they have to try instead of copy/paste
<Jucato> raylu: he ran the update
<raylu>  ohz.
<Adydas> bumzo:
<Adydas> sudo apt-get install firefox
<bumzo> its wroking i think
<Jucato> surgy: and I thought you wanted to make it newbie friendly?
<bumzo> did alot of commands then asked me do you want to continue y/n
<bumzo> said y
<raylu>  Jucato, newbie friendly or friendly to newbies? :P
<Jucato> surgy: also, giving the exact command will be less prone to error. rememer you are doing something as root... we try ti minimize errors as much as possible
<bumzo> (thats after i did sudo apt-get install firefox)
<surgy> jucato: more newbie friendly*      not completely stupid :)
<Jucato> surgy: let's not presume the level of experience of those reading the wiki
<Gerald> lol
<Jucato> specially with a setup such as Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<Gerald> bumzo is really RMS pretending
<surgy> jucato: lol no ofense.... but im starting to see why more dont edit this thing
<Gerald> i remember the first time i built gentoo from stage 1... talk about fear
<Gerald> and time...
<bumzo> RMS pretending?
<Jucato> surgy: think of it this way, you and I might understand that, but that wiki isn't made for people with our experience.
<Jucato> we can't presume that everyone who will be reading that, Kubuntu users in particular, would actually know what to do
<bumzo> ok can i ask a Qusetion?
<Gerald> RMS is a free/libre software luninary. bumzo
<Jucato> bumzo: finised installing?
<bumzo> not yet ... 35%
<Gerald> he wrote a lot of the software that made linux as a distro(s) possible
<bumzo> so who put the # ...coz i have never altered the source list
<Gerald> comes that way
<Jucato> bumzo: ah Dapper...
<surgy> jucato: best if i revert it to how i found it then...... i understand your point, i was simply trying to add a few hints, not rewrite the thing
<Jucato> bumzo: in the Dapper installer, if you installed without an internet connection, it disables the sources.list entries
<goban>  i keep getting cannot talk to klauncher errors help?
<Jucato> surgy: no need to rewrite the thing
<bumzo> ahh ... thats makes sense
<Jucato> let me show you. don't revert anything yet, ok?
<Jucato> surgy: ^^^
<bumzo> so how can i update everything ... now that am on the net???
<bumzo> coz i cant play videos etc
<Gerald> bumzo... after tonight, i highly recommend you read the kubuntu forums... lots of good info there. you'll save yourself lots of time typing in here
<genii> Any word on next LTS release? 8.04(or so, when Dapper LTS is done?)
<bumzo> gerlad ... fo sho i will
<Jucato> genii: no word yet
<bumzo> how can i install limewirelinux.rpm?
* feffer ...be back later: Gone away for now.
<surgy> jucato: ok let me undo my revertion
<Jucato> surgy: don't!!!
<bumzo> just downloaded it too .. and its sitting here
<Jucato> I'm going to work on what you added
<surgy> jucato: i was just fixing to click save.... i canceled
<surgy> jucato: its how you aw it last time
<surgy> although it still need kdesu and gksudo added
<Gerald> bumzo, an RPM is not compatible with apt unless you download some stuff that would take you all night
<surgy> to my parts at least
<goban>  i keep getting cannot talk to klauncher errors help?
<bumzo> i'll pass
<Gerald> find a tar.gz install instead
<raylu>  bumzo, look for an alternate linux version of limewire
<bumzo> so what P2P can i use on kubuntu?
<Jucato> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<goban> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<surgy> jucato: i really dont mind helping with the documentation
<raylu>  also, bumzo, the first time you try and play videos, it should walk you through getting the codecs
<raylu>  !linuxdcpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxdcpp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu>  :(
<Gerald> bumzo is really the RIAA...
<Jucato> surgy: I know you don't. but when working with docs, we have to really consider a wide range of users with varying usage experiences
<Gerald> lol
<raylu>  that works ^ but the binary is hard to find and the only other version is cvs
<Jucato> surgy: and your efforts and intentions are greatly appreciated :)
<surgy> jucato: if they werent i whouldnt try :)
<bumzo> raylu... i downloaded limewireother.zip .... have no idea what to do with it to
<bumzo> RIAA????
<raylu>  bumzo, what is it supposed to be? you can right-click on it and open it with ark if you want
<surgy> bumzo: use your repos to get frostwire
<raylu>  bumzo, ignore that statement about the riaa =\
<Gerald> lol
<raylu>  you really are confusing him =\
<surgy> bumzo: type sudo apt-get install frostwire   into a console
<Gerald> lol
<bumzo> it wil fetch it?....let me try
<raylu>  it'll fetch it, and more ;)
<bumzo> wait ... the firefox is stil linstalling .... should i open another consol?
<Gerald> someone tell the poor guy about proxy servers before he starts dl'ing all of britnet spears albums
<surgy> bumzo, not to add to confusion but frostwire requires the latest jre
<goban> when i try to open any KDE apps i get something like this: http://pastebin.com/885665 please help
<surgy> bumzo no
<surgy> gerald: why dont you?
<bumzo> ok ... lemmi chill
<Gerald> i will after he finshes
<bumzo> DONE
<bumzo> firefox has finished
<bumzo> now where do i get it??
<raylu>  KMenu > Internet >
<Adydas> type firefox and hit enter
<Adydas> or use the menus
<surgy> bumzo type sudo apt-get install frostwire
<Gerald> jre should be a dependency of frostwire, right?
<surgy> goban: the first input device errors are normal
<Gerald> so it should get it, true?
<raylu>  let apt-get deal with the dependency, yes
<goban> surgy: ah ok, how should i go about fixing?
<surgy> but apt-get wont automaticly get jre
<raylu>  o.0?
<bumzo> EUREKA ... i have firefox
<surgy> goban are you familiar withopening and editing xorg?
<Gerald> lol@bumzo
<goban> surgy: somewhat
<raylu>  bum
<raylu>  zo =\ you win!
<Gerald> lol
<bumzo> wait .. will i have to be opening console and typing firefox everytime i want to launch it??
* raylu is reminded again that enter != tab
<Gerald> no
<raylu>  bumzo: KMenu > Internet >
<surgy> goban ok open your xorg and find all the sections that have "device = wacom"
<bumzo> cant see it :(
<raylu>  though I find alt+F2> firefox easier
<raylu>  bumzo, Firefox isn't listed under Internet of KMenu?
<surgy> goban and then coment those sections out using # at the beginning of every line in that section
<Gerald> bumzo, you actually have to write an 800 line shell script before you can use FF
<raylu>  ...
<raylu>  ignore that too =\
<goban> surgy: that wont hurt beryl/gnome will it?
<surgy> goban: a wacom is an input device for a tablet pc
<surgy> goban if your not using a tablet you dont need a wacom
<goban> gotcha thanks, ill do that brb
<Gerald> poor bumzo.... his fingers and brain arenumb after all this
<Adydas> Hey guys, ive put this together to attempt to help people set repos and update and install using apt-get after seeing / having hundreds of requests for help today, any comments. http://adydas.net/linux/repo-howto.txt
<raylu>  this could have taken a little less time if you hadn't said all those random things, you know
<Gerald> doubtful
<Gerald> lol
<goban> device = wacom string not found
<surgy> gerald: you are counter productive a lot
<Gerald> i installed gentoo as a newb and it took me 2 days....lol
<surgy> goban: what?
<Gerald> what a waste of time
<Jucato> surgy: check the page now to see what I mean
<surgy> goban type this: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<surgy> jucato hold please
<surgy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gerald> bumzo, do you have a linux users group in your area?
<Jucato> surgy: also corrected some grammar/spelling stuff along the way...
<bumzo> no ... gerlald i dont
<Gerald> where do you live?
<bumzo> but i have u guys (Group hug)
<Gerald> lol...true
<bumzo> amd in EAST AFRICA kenya
<goban> surgy: oh so i comment out all sections with driver "wacom"?
<surgy> jucato: yeah im not known to be a good speller :)
<raylu>  Haha. So, bumzo, are you sure Firefox doesn't appear under Internet of KMenu?
<Gerald> oh, then again...
<surgy> goban: yes
<Jucato> oh darn I forgot
<Jucato> bumzo: run this command in Konsole: kbuildsycoca
<surgy> goban: make sure you get the whole section and not just the line
<Jucato> bumzo: ignore the errors. that will update your K Menu and Firefox will appear
<bumzo> hey ... E: couldn't find package frostwire
<raylu>  !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<raylu>  o.0
<Jucato> frostwire isn't in the repos, raylu
<goban> jeez there were 3 of em
<bumzo> ERROR no database available
<surgy> jucato: you should look at adydas's howto, is there one like it on the wiki? if not adydas you should add it
<Gerald> actually, disregard the riaa thing, raylu. he lives in kenya. he's immune
<bumzo> EUREKA ... IT DID !!!!
<Jucato> surgy: there is, but it's more GUI oriented
<Gerald> lol
<bumzo> man u guys are good
<Jucato> !repositories | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> surgy: there are instructions for both Synaptic and Adept
<Gerald> bumzo... you can tell all your friends you're now a linux hacker
<bumzo> listen if u are ever in africa ... give me a shout wil lshow u guys around. maasai mara wildlife etc
<Jucato> just tell them what a hacker really is
<Adydas> surgy: Thanks, im going to.. Im currently writing a few more.. Nvidia drivers,
<bumzo> the think am a king now of some sort
<Gerald> bumzo... any cute girls in your neighborhood?
<surgy> adydas: to be honest nvidia is great you should work on the ATI one
<raylu>  Gerald get's right to the point :P
<bumzo> LOTS ...with big shapely bootie
<Gerald> lol
<bumzo> black love reigns
<Jucato> er..
<raylu>  all of a sudden, instead of going off on a tangent at every step
<surgy> goban: you got those commented out?
<Jucato> getting offtopic here... and a bit... um...
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<Gerald> i'm looking for a cute girl late 20s
<Gerald> lol
<Gerald> nevermind
<bumzo> chicks here have what i call ''onion asses''
<ForgeAus> Jucato should the root drive be mounted in fstab?
<Gerald> lol
<bumzo> ...makes a grown man cry!!!
<surgy> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<lestat> I need to import a contact list into kopete for MSN.
<Gerald> lol@bumzo
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you mean the / partition? yes
<ForgeAus> and/or does the order matter?
<lestat> I can't find anything to tell me how to di this though.
<raylu>  lestat, logging in doesn't work?
<lestat> What?
<lestat> Logging in?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: order doesn't matter
<raylu>  lestat, use Kopete to login to MSN...it should have all your contacts downloaded from the server
<Jucato> lestat: when you login to your MSN account in Kopete, your contacts are already there
<lestat> I have an account and I wish to move my old contacts to this new account.
<lestat> *a new account
<ForgeAus> um jucato my kubuntu partition is on /dev/sdb2 which is also in my fstab...
<Jucato> aah
<dawn> you know after using ubuntu now for months, its kinda boring ins some respects; typically as windows has issues it livens up my day somwhat
<Jucato> ForgeAus: ok... what's the problem?
<Gerald> compiles a new girlfriend....
<Gerald> lol
<surgy> goban: you have to restart xwindows after you comment those and save you xorg...... but i whould recomend restarting the comp, it seams smoother that way
<ForgeAus> fsck comes up saying /dev/sdb2 is already mounted
<ForgeAus> and quits with an operational error (8)
<dawn>  "sudo apt-get upgrade boyfriend"
<Jucato> dawn: have you explored every nook and cranny? every package possible? every new technology? every new method? customized to death?
<bumzo> ok .. one more ... frostwire
<bumzo> how do i intal it ... pleeese
<Gerald> fsck... when is linux going to go to soft updates like the BSDs?
<dawn> jucato, *h3ll* no
<ForgeAus> and starts a recovery shell instead of booting to gui
<Gerald> lol@dawn
<bumzo> raylu ... what should i do
<Jucato> dawn: then you still have lots of things to do to keep you occupied, without the viruses :)
<bumzo> gerlald?
<dawn> aye
<raylu>  !frostwire | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ForgeAus> Gerald what do you mean soft updates?
<Jucato> bumzo: did you read the page linked ^^^^
<raylu>  i've never installed frostwire before
<lestat> Jucato: Any idea?
<dawn> i was on some pron sites last night trying to break my machine
<dawn> with spyware
<dawn> lol
<lestat> I don't have to use Kopete to import them...
<dawn> NADA
<Jucato> lestat: no, not really. I only have 1 msn...
<lestat> But Gaim doesn't do it either...
<Gerald> forge... fask is antiquated in the BSDs now... they use soft updating...
<ForgeAus> dawn I don't recommend doing that
<Jucato> dawn: Linux lets you think of more creative ways to break your machine :)
<bumzo> lemmi read it
<surgy> dawn: and your complaining? thats your expensive machine wont break?
<Gerald> dawn... shame on you...porn....does your mother know?
<dawn> haha
<dawn> *hush*
<dawn> sure I can break my machine a multitude of ways
<ForgeAus> I gotta go buy some stamps brb
<dawn> Gerald: Mother is passed
<Gerald> well, God knows....
<bumzo> helooo
<Gerald> hello, bumzo
<surgy> dawn change your root pw to 1 and open all your firewall ports and broadcast it on every blog you can think of
<Gerald> dawn... i'll just take your IP address... nessus and nmap can do the rest
<Tm_T> I think that is slipping to offtopic ;)
<Gerald> lol
<surgy> sorry
<Gerald> he was joking... all in good fun
<Tm_T> I know.
<Gerald> bumzo, let's talk about linux in kenya...alot of users?
<Tm_T> But I think in the middle of your conversation there was some real questions ;)
<surgy> gerald i wasnt
<Gerald> lol
<raylu>  maybe Tm_T is from the RIAA :P
<Gerald> lol
<Gerald> bumzo is really ESR
<surgy> well if no one can learn from my limited knowledge on this subject then i should leave
<Gerald> lol
<bumzo> linux in kenya is picking up
<Gerald> that's great, bumzo
<Gerald> are you in university?
<dawn_> well darn I got dcc'd
<Gerald> dawn... penance for surfing pr0n
<bumzo> i love this os
<Tm_T> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<bumzo> where u from gerald?
<bumzo> no ... i run my own cyber ... want to do my masters though in july @ australia
<Gerald> bumzo, just remember, linux is not an OS, it's a kernel only
<raylu>  oh geez, gerald =\
<bumzo> ?
<Gerald> lol
<raylu>  it's good enough to call it an os
<Gerald> sorry, RMS coming out in me
<raylu>  !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Gerald> bumzo, you need to really read up on a man named Ricahrd Stallman. Take what he says are the absolute truth.
<Gerald> http://stallman.org/
<crazy_bus> I download a kpresenter file.  Is openoffice capable of opening it?
<Jucato> crazy_bus: if it's an .odp, then yes.
<raylu>  crazy_bus, you could just try...
<bumzo> who is richard Stallman??
<bumzo> is he the ''bill gates'' of kubuntu? lol
<Jucato> but try. oo.o might be able to open it
<crazy_bus> its a .kpr file
<Jucato> bumzo: no. please do a Google search if you're interested. thanks :)
<Gerald> bumzo, richard stallman founded the free software foundation.
<Gerald> go read the link i posted
<Adydas> so its defantly not bill gates then :p
<Gerald> he's a brilliant guy
<surgy> jucato: whats the chances of a "Script kiddie" or other retard scanning my network block and finding a voulnerability in my kubuntu's stock security features?
<Tm_T> surgy: Not that big.
<Gerald> surgy, not likely if you have a firewall running nat
<Gerald> as you should have
<surgy> bumzo: the "billgates of kubuntu" is Linus Torvalds
<Jucato> surgy: almost zero, even if you don't have a firewall
<Tm_T> surgy: By default, there should be no holes because there's no walls either. :)
<Jucato> surgy: that is not correct
<surgy> jucato: i have a hardware firewall
<Gerald> linksys router?
<Jucato> surgy: the the chances are even smaller
<crazy_bus> its just comes up with a filter selection.  And I couldn't see kpresenter in it
<surgy> 2wire router/adsl modem
<Gerald> running nat?
<surgy> jucato: should i be worried? or instance if my ip was obtained in an irc room?
<bumzo> gerald where u @?
<Gerald> surgy...no
<Jucato> surgy: no
<Gerald> i'm in Texas, bumzo
<Kite_DH> what was the cmd to update my system?
<Kite_DH> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Kite_DH> or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Jucato> Kite_DH: sudo apt-get update
<Kite_DH> ok
<Kite_DH> thx
<Jucato> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<surgy> jucato: ok i find it easy to get cought up in the hype of people rotating ips 10 times and hour and switching ips with there buddies and stuff to make it harder
<Jucato> those two almost always go together
<Kite_DH> does that work for fedora core too?
<Jucato> Kite_DH: no
<Tm_T> Jucato: dist-upgrade should be used with high caution.
<Adydas> yum is used for fedora
<Gerald> no... it can, but they use yum
<Jucato> Tm_T: dist-upgrade is the default action for Adept and Synaptic
<Gerald> you can dl apt for fedora, tho
<Kite_DH> kk, my friend was asking
<Tm_T> Jucato: Still.
<surgy> kite_DH: fedora uses yum
<Tm_T> Jucato: Because it can remove stuff, for people who doesn't look what they do, it's dangerous.
<Kite_DH> surgy: how can he update then?
<Gerald> and apt
<surgy> kite_DH: who?
<Kite_DH> surgy: my friend just installed FD6.0
<Gerald> kite.... yum check update
<Kite_DH> ok
<Jucato> Tm_T: only when you're using Adept. apt-get and Synaptic will ask for your confirmation first and notify you
<surgy> kite_DH: tell him to go to #fedora
<Kite_DH> ok
<Tm_T> Jucato: So just add "but look what it asks" and they'll be fine. ;)
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato buys mt.dew
<Jucato> play nice people
<Tm_T> To work, have fun. ->
<Gerald> i still prefer the tgz based updating like the BSDs
<Gerald> even tho linux is nicer to live in
<surgy> jucato: whats that mean "play nice people" was that pointed at me?
<Gerald> surgy... you paranoid?
<julio> surgy
<surgy> gerald: i came from windows xp about 3 months ago..... do you really have to ask that?
<surgy> julio?
<Gerald> lol@windows
<Gerald> i came from max os x and before that os 9 and 8
<julio> how are you
<surgy> julio: im fine and yourself?
<Kite_DH> surgy: how can i move files in terminal?
<Gerald> i've been using linux since 98 on and off, tho
<julio> good
<Gerald> kite... man the mv command
<bumzo> gerlald .. they say everything is BIG in texas
<Gerald> man mv
<bumzo> lol
<surgy> ktie_DH: cp [file directory]   [directory to copy to] 
<Kite_DH> how can i move my entire DVD via cmd?
<Gerald> cp copies, mv moves and renames... use mv
<Kite_DH> ok
<surgy> kite_dh: example: cp /media/movie  /media/kitemovie
<Gerald> bumzo, things are big in texas
<julio> i have  aquestion frien
<Kite_DH> alright
<Kite_DH> thank you
<surgy> !ask | julio
<ubotu> julio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<julio> ok
<Gerald> the only thing in texas that isn't big is my paycheck
<Gerald> not enough linux in texas if you ask me
<surgy> !offtopic | gerald
<ubotu> gerald: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bumzo> lol @ gerald
<premier_> My external hard drive has been turning off for no reason while in use, especially as its just starting up
<bumzo> ok .. one more thing please
<bumzo> how do i install java
<premier_> Im worried that its going to be destroyed
<bumzo> can i get it from the repository?
<surgy> premier_: sounds like power failure look into your power settings
<premier_> bumzo: I think you have to go to the sun website
<Gerald> that i don't know, bumxo... i don't use any non-free software... ask one of these esteemed people in here
<surgy> premier_: if its not allready destroyed*
<julio> ihave a tv card that ibeen using with windows but idont no how usit on linux anybody can helpme
<surgy> bumzo: let me get the package name
<premier_> surgy: its still accessable, but theres nowhere I could backup all that data.  It has its own powersource (it plugs into the wall)
<Gerald> wow... tv card under linux... i think democracy tv has some stuff on getting them to work under linux
<surgy> bumzo: type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Gerald> lol
<Gerald> bumzo is on a roll
<surgy> premier_: i dont know then sorry
<surgy> !tvtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adydas> Top 3 things you feel you help people with here people. what are they? apt-get anything else?
<Gretl> julio what programm have you tried?
<surgy> !tuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goban> i keep getting cannot talk to klauncher errors please help, heres error: http://pastebin.com/885665
<julio> anyone
<goban> and whoever told me to edit out all wacom lines in xorg.conf made x not start, and i had to revert it with the live CD :(
<surgy> adydas: write a how to on apple ipod and amarok the current ones suck
<Adydas> use the backup
<Adydas> Wicked, i have an ipod and amarok
<Gretl> i use tvtime or kdetv works fine
<bumzo> soon .. i'll be having a one on one with ubotu ;)
<goban> didnt know how to change the name of the backup in bash
<surgy> goban: then you edited something you shouldnt have
<Adydas> goban:
<Adydas> may i help
<Adydas> http://adydas.net/linux/linux-commands.txt
<goban> Adydas: sure :) ill paste my xorg.conf
<surgy> go for it adydas
<Adydas> its a work in progress but use that to rename the backup file to the correct file
<goban> surgy: maybe i did sorry
<surgy> goban: not a problem
<Adydas> Its a work in progress so dont be to hard
<surgy> goban post and then ill edit it and post back so all you have to do is copy/paste it over your old xorg
<julio> thanks friends
<bumzo> couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<surgy> bumzo: you have a repo blocked still
<Jucato> bumzo: you need to enable the dapper-backports repository in sources.list
<bumzo> so how do i ''unblock''
<surgy> follow adydas's repo guide :)
<Gerald> goban, when you edit a config file. always make a backup before doing so.... cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig
<Adydas> http://adydas.net/linux/repo-howto.txt
<Gerald> that way you're safe
<Kite_DH> surgy: ..hey it doesnt work coz in the name is a <space>       -----> media:/hda/Mini Moni Chiccha~ 001- 015 (2000-10-15 to 2001-04-29)
<goban> http://pastebin.com/885675
<bumzo> jucato ... how do i do taht?
<Jucato> bumzo: same way we did earlier
<surgy> kite_DH: you have to remove the spaces and never name anything with a space again :)
<goban> Gerald: i did, but i didnt know how to change the backup to the real via command line
<Adydas> i may need to add more info but still
<goban> surgy: much thanks BTW
<goban> i thought i did what you said but i must have messed it up
<surgy> goban its easy to restore backup
<bumzo> what was the command line again? kdu....something something
<Adydas> bumzo: http://adydas.net/linux/repo-howto.txt
<Gerald> cp it back cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Admiral_Chicago> hey Jucato do you know anything about python errors in dapper
<Adydas> its about 6 lines down
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sorry, no
<Kite_DH> surgy: hmm....
<surgy> goban ill edit it and put it back on pastebin for you :)
<bumzo> jucato?
<bumzo> the command to get to the sourvce list
<Gerald> surgy wants his shadow file as well...
<Admiral_Chicago> damn, i have this machine that is being odd
<Gerald> lol
<Jucato> bumzo:  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gerald> bumzo has become the consummate hacker in here
<surgy> gerald..... i dont hack
<goban> i cded to /etc/X11/ and rm xorg.conf, but i diddnt know how to change xorg.conf.backup to xorg.conf
<Gerald> surgy... crackers crack, hackers write code and tinker
<goban> ah Gerald just adi above NM
<surgy> gerald: and i dont do anything
<bumzo> before u know it .. i will develpo kubumzo kernel lol
<Admiral_Chicago> crackers attempt to crack code. hackers try to improve it.
<bumzo> jucato ...am there ... so how do i do it?
<Admiral_Chicago> offtopic though
<Jucato> bumzo: look for the line with "dapper-backports"
<Gerald> goban, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jbruckman> !"orphaned control module"
<goban> Gerald: yes thanks :)
<Gerald> you
<Jucato> bumzo: then remove the # at the beginning of that line with "deb"
<Gerald> are welcome
<Adydas> bumzo: i highly reccomend you check out http://adydas.net/linux/repo-howto.txt
<bumzo> done and saved
<Gerald> goban, make another copy before you edit it again...
<Gerald> call it orig, not backup
<Jucato> bumzo: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<jbruckman> does anyone know about the module loading error in the system settings, where it gives the diagnosis as either an orphaned module, or old third party modules?
<Gerald> that way you know it's the actual original from the install
<bumzo> updating jucato
<surgy> jucato will you look at goban's xorg for me? i cant see what he messed up that whould keep it from starting
<bumzo> are u on msn or yahoo jucato?
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: sudo dpkg-reconfingure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> that may help.
<jbruckman> Admiral_Chicago: thanks.
<goban> surgy: thats not the changed one, thats the origional.  the changed one i just commented out all lines in sections that had wacom as driver
<Kite_DH> whhyyy...
<Kite_DH> why does it stop copying at 91%?? :(
<Kite_DH> all the time
<Kite_DH> on every file over 500MB
<Kite_DH> from DVD to HD
<surgy> goban oh ok let me change it for you
<bumzo> ITS WORKED JUCATO .... installing
<jbruckman> gave me an error.
<bumzo> gerald .. .see the way am on a roll
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: it's a python error
<Gerald> lol@bumzo... you're the consummate hacker now
<jbruckman> jbruckman@pyschosis:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfingure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jbruckman> Password:
<bumzo> gerald ,... u thee?
<jbruckman> sudo: dpkg-reconfingure: command not found
<jbruckman> jbruckman@pyschosis:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jbruckman> xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been
<jbruckman>    customized
<jbruckman> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<jbruckman>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070221005325
<Gerald> here, bumzo
<Adydas> AG
<bumzo> now ... how do i install a .deb file?
<Jucato> !pastebin | jbruckman
<ubotu> jbruckman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285266&page=2&highlight=orphaned+module
<Gerald> almost time to hit the hay
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: follow the link Jucato gave :)
<Gerald> gotta work in the am
<Jucato> bumzo: is that .deb package not in the repositories?
<jbruckman> Jucato: apologies.
<bumzo> no ... its the frostwire i just downloaded
<Admiral_Chicago> bumzo: sudo dpkg -i *.deb....but it's most likely in the repos (the suggested way)
<Jucato> ah
<Gerald> bumzo's gonna get him so free music
<bumzo> gerlad ... tahnks alot for everything guy
<Admiral_Chicago> frostwire is in the repos
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: um.. it isn't
<bumzo> yeah ...
<Gerald> np, bumzo... i didn't do much...lol
<Kite_DH> ...:(
<surgy> goban: almost done buddy
<Gerald> enjoy your free music
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: oh right, i recall know
<Gerald> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: sudo aptitude reinstall kde-guidance
<bumzo> admiral .. u sure?
* Kite_DH  sighs
<Gerald> and don't worry about the riaa in africa
<bumzo> yeah its not ... but i have downloaded it
<Gerald> you're untouchable
<Admiral_Chicago> bumzo: no it's not in the repos
<bumzo> so how do i install it?
<bumzo> its on my sesktop
<Jucato> bumzo: in Konqueror, you can right-click on the .deb -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package. I believe the frostwire wiki page has instructions for all of these
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me?
<Admiral_Chicago> 00:54 < Admiral_Chicago> bumzo: sudo dpkg -i *.de
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Gerald> kite...what do you need?
<Kite_DH> i already asked
<Kite_DH> =)
<Gerald> ask again
<Kite_DH> ok
<surgy> bumzo: once again is there not a repo package for frostwire?
<Gerald> i missed it
<Admiral_Chicago> not when I was around
<Admiral_Chicago> surgy: no it's not.
<bumzo> admiral ... that will pick the deb file from the desktop or it needs to be in the root folder
<bumzo> confirmed surgy... there is none
<Kite_DH> the problem is that everytime i want to copy files from a DVD to my HD that are 500MB+ it runs to about 80-90% and stalls...then it doesnt continue...
<goban> surgy: thanks :) ive just been using linux for a week so im not really familiar with xorg.conf yet
<Gerald> bumzo... tell all your friends you're now a kernel hacker working for Linus Torvalds
<Admiral_Chicago> bumzo: right click it, install package. if you type that in a konsole do: cd Desktop && sudo dpkg -i *.deb && rm *.deb
<Gerald> kite... is your HD full or is the partition full?
<Kite_DH> 227GB space left
<Kite_DH> =(
<Gerald> lol
<surgy> goban: ok here it is http://www.pastebin.ca/365807     see how i comented the three sections for wacom? and the three at top?
<Gerald> i guess not
<Gerald> where are you copying it to?
<Kite_DH> cuz i want it on my HD not on a DVD
<Gerald> do you have permissions to write to that dir?
<goban> surgy: OHHHH i missed the 3 at top
<goban> ty :)
<jbruckman> Admiral_Chicago: thanks. fixed.
<Gerald> bumzo, what time is it in africa right now?
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: kde guidance?
<Kite_DH> yes i do
<Kite_DH> and with terminal it doesnt work coz the name has space in it
<Gerald> kite... so it copies and then quits at the same percentage every time
<Kite_DH> and i cant rename files on a DVD
<surgy> goban :)
<Kite_DH> yes, always about 80-90%
<surgy> kite_DH: whats your prob?
<Gerald> kite... no worries, just hit tab for auto complete
<Kite_DH> what do you mean
<jbruckman> Admiral_Chicago: yeah
<Kite_DH> well lemme give u example
<surgy> kite_DH: you need to rename the file
<Gerald> surgy... not true
<Admiral_Chicago> brilliant
<Gerald> i've done it without renaming
<Gerald> it
<surgy> gerald: everything is easier without spaces
<Jucato> Kite_DH: start typing the filename, then Press Tab to autocomplete the filename
<Gerald> true
<Kite_DH> Gerald: i want "media:/hda/Akira Soundtrack"  to "home/atchen/desktop"
<Gerald> kite... is there DRM on that disk?
<surgy> then cp those dirs using tab
<Kite_DH> whats DRM
<goban> surgy: ill let you know if it works :))
<Gerald> copy prevention software onboard the DVD
<bumzo> hey ... i right clicked the froswire.deb
<Gerald> some really new DVDs cannot be copied.... period
<bumzo> kubuntu package menu
<bumzo> instal
<Gerald> digital rights management, kite
<bumzo> asked for a pasword
<surgy> goban: best of luck
<bumzo> that should work right?
<Gerald> evil capitalist garbage
<Kite_DH> Gerald: smaller files work, but 500BM+ not
<julio> kworld tv card with pvr plus programm
<jbruckman> yay. i love that i can log in as root now.
<Kite_DH> Gerald: i copied like 200MB files
<jbruckman> i was lost and frightened without my su command.
<Gerald> but are they still copied over?
<jbruckman> :-p
<Gerald> are they on the HD?
* Admiral_Chicago reminds Gerald that its digital restriction management. 
<Kite_DH> the small files yes
<julio> howi can do to runn to
<Gerald> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the proper English for it
<Kite_DH> the big files stop at 80-90%
<Gerald> admiral...evil capitalist garbage
<Gerald> that's what it is
* jbruckman glares at the politically correct garbage.
<raylu>  Kite_DH, are you sure your HD is large enough to hold it?
<Gerald> drm is capitalist garbage
<julio> surgy help me amigo
<jbruckman> lol
<Kite_DH> raylu: i have like 230GB space left
<raylu>  oh.
<Gerald> lol
<Gerald> more than enough
<surgy> julio: whats the problem man?
<Gerald> is the disk corrupt of scratched?
<Kite_DH> no
<Admiral_Chicago> drm being called "rights" is propaganda that companies use.
<julio> the tv card
<Kite_DH> its perfect
<Kite_DH> lol
<Kite_DH> just burned it
<Gerald> admiral... i agree... evil capitalist companies
<raylu>  hm...there is a way to create rar files with winrar that split the file up into sections; perhaps there is something similar for ark
<julio> kworld tv card
<surgy> julio: i cant help you man, i dont know anything about them, you will have to read, ill give you a link
<surgy> !help | julio
<ubotu> julio: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<julio> gracias amigo
<Gerald> denada, senhor
<Gerald> lol
<surgy> julius: no prob
<surgy> gerald: you are really not helping
<julio> no hay problema
<Gerald> lol... it's late and i'm tired...
<Gretl> i would just istall a tv programm first
<Gretl> tvtime for example
<surgy> julio: en englesh please
<julio> no problem
<surgy> gretI: the reason jolio asks me is becuase he doesnt know english very well
<surgy> gretI: so its hard for him to understand is there a spanish kubuntu room?
<julio> and idon know ingles mi amigo
<surgy> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<goban> surgy: cool less errors now :) jsut abotu 15 ktorrent: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Cannot talk to klauncher
<surgy> !spanish|julio
<ubotu> julio: please see above
<ForgeAus> so nobody knows how to use Xephyr and/or Xnest
<julio> gracias amigos
<surgy> goban: i cant help with those and gratzs
<ForgeAus> sofar all I get is an unuxable blank X-Server...
<Gerald> goodnight all...
<ForgeAus> grr  unusable
<Gerald> time to go to sleep
<Gretl> kk but its easy to install - and has a channel search function then we will know more ;)
<Gretl> !tvtime | julio
<ubotu> julio: tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<goban> surgy: k ty anyways!
<surgy> goban: np
<goban> when i startup ktorrent i get 15 ktorrent: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Cannot talk to klauncher errors, can anyoen help?
<ForgeAus> dithered grey screen with a black x cursor...
<surgy> ?
* jbruckman goes to bed.
<surgy> forgeaus: kde isnt launching properly?
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: same here bro. sleep
<ForgeAus> surgy yeah that
* Admiral_Chicago waves goodnight to Jucato.
<jbruckman> Admiral_Chicago: night.
<Jucato> sweet dreams Admiral_Chicago
<ForgeAus> but this is inside Xephyr its not my main X-server its a nested one
<raylu>  !seen raylu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen raylu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu>  T.T
<Kite_DH> !kite's mother
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kite's mother - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> forgeaus: i cant help
<Kite_DH> :D aight
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ForgeAus> surgy thanx anyway
<ForgeAus> is there anything you can do from a "blank" X-Server?
<ForgeAus> no clicking anywhere seems to work
<surgy> forgeaus: i whould suggest a reinstall, you have you backups in hand right? :)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: switch to Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<ForgeAus> Jucato does that work from within a nested server?
<Jucato> oh? it's a nested X server?
<Jucato> ah Xephyr
<surgy> jucato: he's screwed?
<Jucato> hm.. let me scroll up
<ForgeAus> whoa!
<ForgeAus> that wasn't such a good idea!
<surgy> ?
<ForgeAus> now I ca't see anything!
<raylu>  by the way...is there a way to change kdesu's password?
<surgy> whats up?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: what are you trying to do again?
<surgy> !password|raylu
<ubotu> raylu: Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Jucato> raylu: kdesu uses sudo, which asks for the user's password
<Jucato> (presuming the user is part of the "admin" group)
<Jucato> (which the first user created as install is)
<raylu>  so...sudo passwd?
<Jucato> raylu: er no
<raylu>  wait a sec, that makes no sense
<surgy> there is a file somewhere i cant rememeber where
<Jucato> kdesu in Kubuntu will always ask for the current user's password
<raylu>  oh
<raylu>  so there's no way to change it?
<surgy> jucato: he wants the file with the passwords in it so he can change the root password
<raylu>  no, I don't want to change root's password
<Kite_DH> well...my stuff stays on DVD then
<raylu>  just kdesu.
<surgy> raylu: same file for every user
<Jucato> surgy: kdesu uses sudo in Kubuntu. sudo never asks for the user's password
<raylu>  but...sudo does...
<surgy> jucato: ahhh
* raylu is confused.
<Jucato> you can only make kdesu use a different password if: 1) you enable the root user (not recommended) and 2) create a config file that will make kdesu use su instead of sudo
<Jucato> raylu: what are you confused about?
<raylu>  oh, I see.
<raylu>  oh...that's why root was disabled to begin with
<surgy> raylu: why do you want to do this?
<raylu>  not for any particular reason.
<surgy> kite_DH: try a cd ripping program
<raylu>  one of the first things I tried was su and, when that didn't work, I enabled root :P
<surgy> raylu: then i whould suggest to leave it alone
<Jucato> raylu: Kubuntu disables root by default. so it's senseless to make kdesu use su which would ask for the root password, since there is no root password.
<raylu>  Oh. I changed the root password already :P Don't worry, I'm going to leave kdesu the way it is
<surgy> jucato: is there an outlook express for kubuntu?
<raylu>  Thunderbird, Kontact
<raylu>  (don't use kontact, it's evil)
<Jucato> raylu: Kontact
<raylu>  ?
<raylu>  ooh, another question. what happens if i use: chmod -x chmod?
<surgy> but those will comunicate with openoffice and work the same way? my mom is in internet school, and they are heavily dependant on outlook
<surgy> raylu: it takes execute permission away
<Jucato> communicate with openoffice?
<raylu>  um....openoffice doesn't include or have anything to do with pop e-mail that I know of
<Jucato> no it won't. you don't have access to the chmod file normally
<raylu>  surgy, it would take them away on chmod...which is required to get them bac, right?
<Kite_DH> surgy: which cd ripping prog?
<surgy> jucato: getting late...... outlookexpress*
<raylu>  *back
<Jucato> !ripping
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<Jucato> Kite_DH: ^^^
<raylu>  why would kontact/thunderbird be running at the same time as outlook express?
<surgy> kite_DH: kaudiocreater
<Jucato> Kite_DH: basically, Konqueror, KAudioCreator, Amarok, and K3b (I think)
<Kite_DH> but its not audio file
<surgy> jucato: i mean she wont have a problem comunicating with her class mates if everyone else uses ooutlook?
<Jucato> Kite_DH: CD ripping = convert Audio CD content to <insert media format here>
<raylu>  hm...I must go soon
<Jucato> surgy: that I don't know...
* Jucato hasn't used Outlook actually
<Jucato> or had no need to
<surgy> me either
<raylu>  surgy, I doubt it. as long as it restricts itself to e-mail
<surgy> but the school requires it
<raylu>  *you're restricting it to e-mail
* Jucato doesn't know *how* outlook "communicates" to other outlooks...
<surgy> no i need something fully compatible with outlook express
<raylu>  ...what do they do with outlook besides e-mail?
<sampan> does OE run under wine?  :X
<ForgeAus> that was a mess
<sampan> somehow that seems like an abomination, but ...
<ForgeAus> going to the other terminal screen wasn't so bad
<ForgeAus> getting back was aweful!
<surgy> raylu: group prjects uploading downloading sharing hell ive never used i dont know, i do know it has to be 100% compatible
<ForgeAus> didn't want to repaint the screen properly
<Jucato> surgy: what do you mean by "communicating" and "compatible" with outlook epxress?
<raylu>  wtf...since when did outlook do all that?
<raylu>  reading news feeds, surgy?
<surgy> jucato: i mean able to send and receive files. dialogue assignments progress reports from kontact back to outlook and vice versa
<surgy> raylu: im assuming
<Jucato> surgy: in what format? I'm presuming those are just e-mails w/ attachments?
<Jucato> but I'm not so familiar anyway, best bet would be to ask in #kontact
<raylu>  or news feeds; I remember outlook did that too
<surgy> jucato: i will have to educate myself....... i just assumed there was a program that cloned outlook....... ill learn and get back with you
<ForgeAus> also my Nero D/L was halfway through which is probably corrupted/half-done/damaged by now...
<ForgeAus> guess I should overwrite it
<ForgeAus> 10 meg
<Jucato> surgy: take note that Kontact isn't really an *exact* equivalent of Outlook, because whereas Outlook is just one app, Kontact is made of separate apps integrated into one app
<raylu>  hm...well, g'bye everyone.
<ForgeAus> is 2.0.1.3 the latest nero for linux? I thought nero was v 6 or so (at least in windows)
<Jucato> surgy: fortunately, dependency on Outlook has never happened to me :D
<surgy> jucato: noted
<Jucato> Kontact can use KMail, KOrganizer, Akregator, KNotes, Basket, Karm, etc
<Jucato> hm.. brb..
<Jucato> 94.6 F...
<surgy> jucato: no good for me
<surgy>  <surgy> is kontact 100% compatible with outlookexpress?
<surgy> [01:31]  <Bille> surgy: probably not
<Jucato> surgy: I know, I'm there
<Jucato> but like he said, we don't really know what you mean by
<Jucato> compatible
<surgy> i know
<surgy> i will learn and come back
<surgy> i have to go to bed
<surgy> good night
<surgy> nice chatting again jucato
<Gtwy> is there a way to specify in the sudoers file SPECIFIC commands to allow a user to run as sudo
<Gtwy> not just programs
<Lynoure> Gtwy: tried  man sudoer  already?
<Gtwy> yeah
<Gtwy> everything seems to point to programs
<Gtwy> like giving access to /etc/init.d/apache
<Gtwy> i only want to give access to a full command
<Lynoure> Gtwy: you can make scripts out of the specific command, and give access to just that
<Gtwy> Lynoure: not a bad idea
<Gtwy> thanks
<Lynoure> You are welcome :)
<Mena> hi
<kraut> moin
<Mena> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<ForgeAus> hehe superkarumba is kewl
<ForgeAus> is gnomes equivalent gdesklets?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes
<ForgeAus> thats kewl I like superkarumba way better
<liviux> hi all friends. how can I solve the back replie message "the utility is not in your path" from bash when I try to open one archive file??
<bumzo> guys .. .am back
<bumzo> neen help
<bumzo> who in here has installed frostwire?
<fdoving> liviux: what type of archive?
<bumzo> i have rightclicked on the .dep file ...said install
<bumzo> asked for password
<bumzo> starts installing ... then hangs at ''setting up frostwire pres <enter> to exit...''
<nomad111> does any1 here kno any circuit analysis programs
<bumzo> what does that mean?
<nomad111> spice
<nomad111> frontends
<bumzo> jucato?
<liviux> It's a .rar but I'm sorry now it work. I had need "unrar" utility...thank you :)
<bumzo> raylu
<bumzo> anyone
<fdoving> nomad111: ktechlab, klogic, ksimus for example.
<Jucato> bumzo: sorry, no experience with frostwire
<bumzo> well .. how else can one install a .deb file?
<Jucato> bumzo: er. that means it's done
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about dpkg
<Jucato> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Lynoure> bumzo: from the command line, e.g.  sudo dpkg --install packagename
<Jucato> um.. guys, it's installed already
<Jucato> <bumzo> starts installing ... then hangs at ''setting up frostwire pres <enter> to exit...'' <--- it means, it's done setting up, and press Enter to close the window
<piro_> what apt-get do you use to get emacs on kubuntu?
<djdarkman> 1000     10260 59.2  0.0   2544   376 ?        Rs   Feb19 1362:13 /usr/bin/env bash??if [ "$1" = "--kinetd" ] ; then??# redirect stdin and stdout to the inetd
<djdarkman> what is this process
<djdarkman> ?
<bumzo> your right jucato ... dumb me
<bumzo> now i need to iupdrage my java to JRE 1.5
<genii> djdarkman: inetd is the internet services super-server. It sits in the background and when it sees some request for instance for a webpage it starts up the webserver, for an incoming mail it starts up the email program. and so on
<djdarkman> so a program of mine is using it too much?
<nomad111> fdoving: those programs are for logic circuits
<nomad111> fdoving: i wanted ones for analog circuits, soooooooo frustrated
<nomad111> i havent got any programs for linux that i kno
<fdoving> nomad111: then i have no clue.
<genii> djdarkman: Not too likely unless you have your box misconfigured somehow
<fdoving> you can try to search with apt:/ in konqueror.
<bumzo> ok .. who can tell me how to update my java
<Jucato> bumzo: did you do "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"?
<bumzo> will ''sudo apt-get update java'' work?
<genii> djdarkman: I use the program "top" normally to see what is using a lot of cpu and so on. If you open a konsole and type in   sudo top     it will show you a list of things running ordered by how much resources they are using. You can exit with q key
<bumzo> yes jucato ... and it install alright
<Jucato> bumzo: then you have the latest java already. more updated than 1.5
<bumzo> but frostwire tells me to upgrade to 1,5,0
<Jucato> er..? java6 = java 1.6
<dettoaltrimenti_> hello- can I make grep search the current directory, as well as other directories? or is there another command that does this?
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: other subdirectories in the current directory?
<dettoaltrimenti_> yes jucato
<dettoaltrimenti_> sorry about that- yes, subdirectories
<chavo> grep -r
<bumzo> wait jucato...how do i veryfy i have installed the java?
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: what chavo said
<Jucato> bumzo: oh, you need to run this command, too: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jucato> bumzo: it will give you a list of java versions to choose from. Choose the sun java version
<piro_> java -version at cli
<bumzo> ok .. .done .. choose 3 jucato
<Jucato> bumzo: ok. I'm presuming #3 was the sun java? ok so you've confirmed that sun java is installed, and set the system to use that as the default
<bumzo> EUREKA JUCATO ... itw orked ... loading frost wire
<dettoaltrimenti_> the wildcard * doesn't seem to be working for me... could I have accidently done something to cause this?
<Jucato> ?
<bumzo> how do i put frostwire to appear in start menu???
<piro_> right click taskbar unlock panels if its lock and configure --> menus --> edit k menu
<dettoaltrimenti_> jucato- if I type, for example, "ls -R | grep *.mp3" I should get a list of all .mp3 files in the current directory and subdirectory right?
<Jucato> er... not sure if grep accepts that
<piro_> bumzo: then add new item and put the command used to exec. it in command and name it and all that stuff, then stick it in the program tree where you want
<chavo> dettoaltrimenti_, you don't need the wildcard
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: besides, wouldn't "ls -R *.mp3" do the same thing?
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh, you're right
<chavo> dettoaltrimenti_, try this find -name "*.mp3"
<dettoaltrimenti_> ah find, good command, thanks
<dettoaltrimenti_> chavo- I have some m4a files that have mp3 copies, and I want to delete the m4a files, and I want to do it from the command line. "
<mart81> why would a partition want to be in a group called plugdev?
<dettoaltrimenti_> chavo- "ls -R | grep m4a" gives me a list of all the files I want to remove- what should the rest of the command be? rm what?
<chavo> dettoaltrimenti_, for i in `find -name "*.m4a"`;do rm $i;done
<dettoaltrimenti_> chavo- can I add -iv so it prompts me and lets me know what it deleted?
<chavo> sure
<chavo> you can also do for i in `find -name "*.m4a"`;do echo $i;done, to test it out first.
<chavo> to echo which files will be rm'd
<chavo> I usually do that first just in case
<dettoaltrimenti_> chavo- yeah, it didn't work- since there are spaces in the names, each line is one word from the title
<Mena> How to install this pyqt3.13
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: find . -name '*.m4a' -exec command '{}' \;
<Mena> plz
<fdoving> dettoaltrimenti_: {} is the argument to the command. replace command with for example 'rm' if you want to delete the files.
<Mena> i cant install it with adept i cant find it is there any other name for it
<fdoving> Mena: looking for the python qt3 bindings?
<Jucato> !info python-qt4
<Jucato> er
<ubotu> python-qt4: Python bindings for Qt4. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1488 kB, installed size 6944 kB
<Jucato> !info python-qt3
<ubotu> python-qt3: Qt3 bindings for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16-1.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2209 kB, installed size 9968 kB
<Jucato> Mena: ^^^
<fdoving> :)
<astarojilov> 
<Mena> fdoving, the problem i dont knwo what i need of thes thing bec i need it for super karamba for a theme called liquid weather
<Mena> know*
<fdoving> Mena: liquidweather.net can tell you what you need.
<Mena> and the owner didnt mention what to install
<Mena> just install pyqt3.13
<fdoving> get python-qt3
<Mena> fdoving, ok
<Kite_DH> help...
<Kite_DH> my keyboard
<Kite_DH> somebody there?
<craig> hi room
<Kite_DH> can anybody help me
<Mena> fdoving, Jucato, thanks ^_~
<craig> whasts up kite
<Kite_DH> pc said AccessX, how to
<Kite_DH> activate to write again
<Kite_DH> i copy paste rightnow
<craig> any ladies here
<Kite_DH> i played a game, i hold shift for 8+ secconds
<Kite_DH> pc said something with AccessX , activate or not, i clicked activate, i can not write anymore
<Jucato> Kite_DH: try holding it again for 8 seconds?
<Kite_DH> i can not click buttons
<craig> like to know whats wrong with camming
<craig> kite are u m or f
<Kite_DH> help
<Mena> fdoving, how to set karamba to auto start
<Mena> fdoving, i mean with the themes
<fdoving> !autostart | mena
<ubotu> mena: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Mena> fdoving, i try this but the program window start but the themes not
<Mena> fdoving, do you know why
<Jucato> Mena: just put a link to the superkaramba theme in the Autostart folder
<bumzo> ala
<bumzo> need help
<bumzo> am trying to mount a hard drive and it gives me the error message ''
<bumzo> Could not mount device.
<bumzo> The reported error was:
<bumzo> mount: can't find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<bumzo> ??
<^BeLLo^> i dont anderstand this:(
<doktoreas> is there a way for printing from kubuntu using a printer on win xp?
<bumzo> yes doktoreas
<doktoreas> hi bumzo
<bumzo> but you have to install the printer manualy
<doktoreas> is there any guide for this task?
<bumzo> open your system menu
<Kite_DH> really, no idea?
<doktoreas> bumzo: configuring k
<doktoreas> bumzo: ok i have opened
<Kite_DH> what should i do now...
<bumzo> sorry ... .i meant open system settings dok
<bumzo> then can u see ''printers''
<skarr> whats the channel about
<Lynx-> Hi. I have Kubuntu 6.10. I use English and Russian kb layouts, so I configured KDE to use the two layouts. The tray icon works fine and layouts change, but I cannot set up keyboard switching combination (ctrl+shift). The settings are present in KDE Control Module, but it seems they have no effect. What should I do?
<doktoreas> bumzo: ok
<bumzo> now ... can u see ''add printer'' ?
<bumzo> click on add
<bumzo> then go to ''printer/class''
<doktoreas> yes i am in
<bumzo> what type of printer do you have?
<doktoreas> checking.. just a sec
<doktoreas> damn phone :d
<bumzo> follwo the wizard ... chose ''smb shared printers (windows)
<Mena_> JUCATO, I DID AS YOY SAID but nothing happened
<bumzo> hey jucato ... neeed help
<bumzo> Could not mount device.
<Jucato> Mena_: you made a link of the .theme file to ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<bumzo> The reported error was:
<bumzo> mount: can't find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Mena_> Jucato, yes
<Kite_DH> Jucato screenshot http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/4205/bildschirmphoto1wj4.png
<bumzo> thats the error message when i try access one of my HDD
<Jucato> Mena_: strange... it should work...
<^BeLLo^> i hate xorg grrrrrrrrrrrr
<Jucato> Kite_DH: you can't select cancel?
<Kite_DH> Jucato i was gaming, so i just clicked OK
<Jucato> oh.. I don't know how to turn that off
<Jucato> bumzo: sorry, no idea...
<Adydas> YAYY
<Mena_> Jucato, so what i must to do
<Kite_DH> Jucato i'll never write again? :(
<Jucato> Mena_: normally, if you leave an app running before you logout, it will be started when you log back in
<Jucato> Kite_DH: what language is that? I can't understand it, but people from your locale might
<Adydas> is there a lazy mans HTML program for KDE?
<Kite_DH> german
<Jucato> !de | Kite_DH
<ubotu> Kite_DH: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> try #kubuntu-de
<Kite_DH> but i asked them
<Adydas> ich bein auslander and speak no german :p[
<Kite_DH> they dont know either... :(
<Jucato> :(
<Mena_> Jucato, i know but i make it to start a new session if i made it to start with previuos tht would make the system slow right or no problem
<bumzo> my amarok wont play mp3 files .... anyone know why?
<Jucato> Mena_: usually no problem. I'm not sure why the superkaramba theme won't start though. it should
<Adydas> bumzo: codecs
<Jucato> bumzo: did you install libxine-extracodecs?
<Jucato> Adydas: Quanta, the only KDE/Qt HTML editor/app around, is not a lazy man's program...
<Mena_> Jucato, ok
<Adydas> Alot of the superkaramba themes ive tryed are ass
<Adydas> i only reccomend 2, Kubuntu monitor and weather++
<bumzo> how do i install the codecs?
<Mena_> Adydas, i use weather++ but the problem it cant start
<Adydas> oh
<Adydas> works good for me
<Adydas> what do you mean wont start?
<Adydas> Is SK running ( blue bloob like icon in the systemtray? )
<Adydas> bumzo:
<Adydas> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Mena_> Adydas, the theme
<Jucato> Adydas: he means it won't autostart
<bumzo> Reading package lists... Done
<bumzo> Building dependency tree... Done
<bumzo> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bumzo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bumzo> is only available from another source
<bumzo> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<Adydas> i was trying to find a way to do it like cron styles but took a while to realise its just a case of it loads what ever was last open on shutdown
<Adydas> bumzo: check your repos
<Mena_> Adydas , do i must add it also to the karamba or just to autostart folder
<bumzo> repos ...as in?
<Adydas> bumzo: i reccomend http://adydas.net/linux/repo-howto.txt
<Adydas> it was rush made tonight, but it should help.
<Adydas> somewhat...
<Jucato> Adydas: does your guide have instructions for adding "multiverse"?
<Adydas> Jucato: im going to fix it up in the morning
<Jucato> :D
<Adydas> i belive it has it in there, just not how to make sure its in there
<Jucato> that's the specific section that bumzo needs
<Jucato> er no. the sources.list you give at the top already presumes that multiverse is there
<Adydas> Jucato: hence why i gave him it.. :p
<Jucato> Adydas: I meant, he needs a specific section on adding multiverse, which is not in your guide, because it presumes that it's already there. otherwise, nice work :)
<Chameleon22> hi all
<Chameleon22> My USB stopped working. Mouse and kb are fine (both usb) however when I attempt to connect an external usb disk or a thumbdrive it doesnt do anything. This started happening after my machine rebooted (overheated and did a reboot - not very clean). i had this problem before and eventually reinstalled to fix it. Getting a little sick of it. Any ideas how to fix this?
<bumzo> cheers jucato .. upstading..
<bumzo> updating*
<yettenet> Could anyone tell me where I can set the default viewprofile for Konqueror? (the file manager part)
<yettenet> I can't seem to find it :S
<bianconeri> Hello, I am having problems with streaming video on FF, specifically gamespot.com videos do not work :S ....yahoo videos on the other hand do....any ideas?
<nomad111> how the hell do i kno wat the password for a folder ive set up to share through samba
<nomad111> on my other computer running windows it prompts for a username and password
<nomad111> some1 help
<nomad111> plz
<Chameleon22> my machine rebooted all of a sudden few days ago (got overheated). Didn't use it much since then and just noticed that the USB stoped responding to usb disks... Any idea how to fix this? it happened once before and i reinstalled to solve the issue since i couldnt find a solution. Any help?
<bumzo> still an error message when i run sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<bumzo> jucato help
<Chameleon22> my machine rebooted all of a sudden few days ago (got overheated). Didn't use it much since then and just noticed that the USB stoped responding to usb disks... Any idea how to fix this? it happened once before and i reinstalled to solve the issue since i couldnt find a solution. Any help?
<biohazard_> #ubuntu-pl
<bianconeri> Ok got gamespot to work on konqueror...just for future reference guys :D
<sandro> hello ... i cant seem to find install help on acrobat reader .. the help for edgy results in 'couldnt find any package whose name or description matched "mozilla-acroread"'
<Chameleon22> anyone?
<oem> moin :D
<WuChEn> evtl. jemand der der nen neuling ein wneig helfen kann?
<huXfluX> Hello! Is it possible to apply PINNING to ffmepg through the /etc/apt/preferences file? NOTE that i'm running Kubuntu Edgy and that file currently doesn't exit. If i create a new one, will the preferences apply and the packages I want to PIN won't get updated ? THANK YOU!
<WuChEn> anscheind garkeiner anwesend :D
<huXfluX> hello ?
<huXfluX> :)
<WuChEn> hi
<anees> how can I install wine on kubuntu
<waylandbill> anees: from adept after enabling universe repo.
<WuChEn> or by apt-get install wine :D
<Jucato> (which should already be enabled by default)
<waylandbill> WuChEn: or aptitude or synaptic. whatever you feel like using. :)
<bianconeri> sandro: sudo aptitude install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins
<WuChEn> i am a newby on kubuntu :) i have a problem
<WuChEn> i hav einstall by cd yesterday, all works fine, then the updatemanager has update my system and a new kernl, now i have no sound :(
<WuChEn> sry for my bad english xD
<waylandbill> what sound card?
<WuChEn> cmedia
<yettenet> How can I set the default view profile in Konqueror?
<WuChEn> its supported by alsa
<WuChEn> if i run alsamixer
<WuChEn> it says
<WuChEn> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<anees> I am also a newby in kubuntu
<anees> I tried to install wine by apt-get install wine
<waylandbill> WuChEn: no doubt alsa supports it. it sounds like the module didn't load though.
<WuChEn> how can i reinstall the soundcarc or can kde automatic detectd se soundcard?
<anees> but it does'nt work
<waylandbill> anees: did it give an error?
<anees> yes
<WuChEn> package not found?
<anees> yes...
<anees> E: Broken packages
<WuChEn> you musst edit the source.list in /etc/apt/
<WuChEn> an duncommend the lines:
<anees> ok
<WuChEn> the deb lines remove the #
<anees> ok
<WuChEn> waylandbill: what can i do? i want to be sound but a newbie :D
<waylandbill> anees: what was broken with the package? missing dependency?
<anees> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<chavo> yettenet, set the view to whatver you want then go to Settings -> Save View Profile "File Management" and save the profile. then restart the file manager
<anees>   wine: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.11) but 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<anees>         Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<anees>         Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-12) but 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<anees>         Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<anees>         Depends: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.2.1) but 2.1.6-5.2ubuntu8 is to be installed
<anees>         Depends: libgphoto2-port0 (>= 2.2.1) but 2.1.6-5.2ubuntu8 is to be insta lled
<anees>         Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1-12) but 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<anees>         Depends: libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12) but 2:0.1.10a-22ubuntu1 is to be ins talled
<waylandbill> don't paste it.
<anees>         Depends: libxml2 (>= 2.6.26) but 2.6.24.dfsg-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<anees>         Depends: libxslt1.1 (>= 1.1.17) but 1.1.15-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<anees> E: Broken packages
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<mart81> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WuChEn> *g
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<genii> ai yai yai
<yettenet> chavo: The point is that I don't want to overwrite the default one
<genii> !pastebin | anees
<ubotu> anees: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<waylandbill> anees: do a sudo apt-get update
<chavo> yettenet, then make a new profile
<anees> ok
<yettenet> chavo: Already done
<yettenet> chavo: But I can't find a way to make it default
<Chameleon22> my machine rebooted all of a sudden few days ago (got overheated). Didn't use it much since then and just noticed that the USB stoped responding to usb disks... Any idea how to fix this? it happened once before and i reinstalled to solve the issue since i couldnt find a solution. Any help?
<chavo> yettenet, then make a launcher that opens "kfmclient openProfile profile_name"
<anees> i m doing apt-get update
<chavo> copy the file management launcher and modify it to open your profile, name it whatever you wnat
<yettenet> chavo: Thanks
<chavo> then you can have both profiles
<anees> thanx man
<Kite_DH> ...
<chavo> np
<Chameleon22> Also noticed that lsusb freezes and can not be killed (ctrl c or kill -9).
<Chameleon22> anyone?
<anees> after updating apt-get I tried to install wine again
<anees> but not succeded
<Kite_DH> Jucato: jucato? i got it fixed
<Kite_DH> Jucato: settings:/Accessibility/
<anees> waylandbill r u there?
<genii> Chameleon22: Have you tried it with some different USB drive besides the one that was plugged into it when the reboot happened? The drive itself may be the problem here
<Chameleon22> genii, tried with 2 drives, both have the same problem... work well in other machines
<waylandbill> anees: sorry was busy a sec. still have dependency issues?
<anees> yes
<genii> Chameleon22: Does your computer reset the bios to some safe defaults if it has a spontaneous power-off? Some default bios settings disable the USB for instance when this happens
<waylandbill> can you pastebin the sources.list please?
<Chameleon22> genii, ohh i didnt know that ... i have bios options to 1. set default safe bios mode and 2. set optimised defaults
<anees> ok
<Chameleon22> never tried any of them
<Chameleon22> perhaps now would be the time
<Chameleon22> genii, unless you can think of other solutions
<Chameleon22> genii, although when machine boots i can see USB devices being recognised on IRQ 10 and 11 etc
<genii> Chameleon22: Well, it would be good to see if the USB is working for any kind of device, like scanner or printer or something like that
<Chameleon22> genii, ye, mouse and keyboard are usb they work
<Chameleon22> :/
<genii> Chameleon22: Ah, but do they work in the same plugs that the external drive was in before? Perhaps it is on a different controller
<Chameleon22> geni very possible since the once that dont work are at the front of the case...
<Chameleon22> will check hold on
<genii> OK
<anees> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6835/
<anees> I've pasted the sources.list
<genii> anees Thank you for using the pastebin :)
<waylandbill> anees: hmm. you have all the repos including the backports. you should be good to go. :-/
<anees> ok...thanx man
<anees> let me try once more
<anees> thanx man it is downloading now
<anees> thanx again
<anees> i like you
<anees> will you be my friend?
<waylandbill> oh.. good deal.
<waylandbill> :)
<genii> Chameleon22: Other thoughts/possibilities: An USB plug was accidentally attempted to be plugged in reversed, which grounds out the power lead and reboots the machine instantly and has been known to damage the controller chip of that USB plug.  -- The IRQs may have been changed on the default settings from bios to something which another thing wants (like sound card, many like IRQ 10 a lot...
<genii> ...for instance) -- Possibly the udev or hotplug subsystem files got corrupted and the part which deals with detecting mass-storage USB devices is messed up for some reason
<anees> ok...add me in your msn
<anees> mraneesurrehman@hotmail.com
<wtryller> Hello.  Can someone please help me find thee xecutable file to launch "Pan" newwreder, please and thank you.  I downloaded and extracted the package, but cannot find the executable.
<waylandbill> I think IRC is enough chat for me. I don't use msn.
<wtryller> pan newsreader
<abattoir> wtryller: what is the name of the file you downloaded(with the extension), where did you dowload it from?
<anees> ok
<anees> thanx again
<Forge> I do I use many chats
<Forge> I forgot my Odigo tho
<Chameleon22> genii, i is back... bios setting seem fine. front and back controllers - both dont recognise the drives
<Pensacola> I reinstalled kubuntu with my /home on a seperate partition
<Pensacola> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v634/Pensacola/kdecontrol.jpg this is my control center now
<Pensacola> what went wrong?
<Forge> I use Yahoo, MSN (now semi-joined) Icq AIM (also now joined) and less occasionally Jabber
<Forge> which kinda joines them all anyway
<huXfluX> Hello! Is it possible to apply PINNING to ffmepg through the /etc/apt/preferences file? NOTE that i'm running Kubuntu Edgy and that file currently doesn't exit. If i create a new one, will the preferences apply and the packages I want to PIN won't get updated ? THANK YOU!
<Pensacola> kopete
<Pensacola> Forge: kopete :)
<Pensacola> or gaim
<Forge> or trillian
<tuco> Hello folks. Anyone who could help me with my logitech webcam and Canon MP130 printer. Can't find drivers and how to install them. Thanks in advance.
<Forge> (hopefully Astra will have a linux port)
<Pensacola> yeah but trillian is closed software :)
<genii> Chameleon22: OK... did you try for instance plugging your usb mouse into the front plugs to see if it still works from there? You can do this without needing to restart or anything drastic. That would tell if the front ones work at all
<Pensacola> I think kopete is the best IM software around
<Chameleon22> genii, ye that was fine
<abattoir> !webcam | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Forge> I have a feeling unity is coming...
<Chameleon22> genii, i had this exact issue before and couldnt find a solution so i reinstalled but want to solve ity once and for all now
<Forge> Aqua, and windows might fall by the wayside...
<genii> Chameleon22: OK, then my hunch is that you have corrupted hotplug or udev files somewhere then.
<Smorg> Hello
<Chameleon22> genii, thats my hunch too but thats as far as it goes since i dont know how to fix it
<wtryller> abbitoir, it was a http://pan.rebelbase.com/download/releases/0.14.2/SOURCE/pan-0.14.2.tar.bz2
<Chameleon22> genii, or even where to start
<genii> Chameleon22:  Well, the idea would be to find the exact package names then do a reinstall over the old ones to refresh the files
<abattoir> wtryller: which version of kubuntu are you using? dapper/edgy?
<abattoir> !info pan
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<wtryller> edgy
<abattoir> wtryller: because the application exists in the software repository, meaning you can install it easily, instead of compiling it from source
<genii> Chameleon22: Gimme a minute and I'll look some stuff up on my dapper box..(I am on a windoze box atm)
<Chameleon22> genii, yeah i thought about that, gave it a shot in a dark so to speak - package: libusb That didnt do it. Don't know what other packages to try
<tuco> Ok I am trying now for the cam :--)
<abattoir> wtryller: ok, open Adept Manager, and click on Fetch updates, after that, search for pan and install it from there
<Chameleon22> genii, ok. *hands you a minute. Thank you :) I really want this bugger solved
<wtryller> abattoir will do.  tnx
<Smorg> I just got kubuntu installed... we'll see how i like this :-)
<Smorg> on vmware :-/
<waylandbill> vmware's a start. :-)
<Smorg> eventuall have to reformat if i wanna replace windoze
<waylandbill> no harm in seeing if it fits your needs first.
<Chameleon22> genii, still there?
<genii> Chameleon22: There seems to be possibly 2 relevant packages which could be needing refreshing... udev  and devfsd     you cannot uninstall udev (I've tried LOL) but you can do something like  sudo apt-get install --reinstall <names>
<Chameleon22> genii, ye i tried --reinstall with libusb, will try udev ... hold on
<genii> Chameleon22:  Yes, my machines are all spaced out here, I am walking 10 feet back and forth to the dapper box
<tuco> Damn it doesn't work. My cam is a logitech IM! :-(
<Chameleon22> genii, home setup or at work?
<genii> Chameleon22: It's all the same thing ROFL
<Chameleon22> hehe, how many boxens you got there?
<genii> Chameleon22: Right now about 30
<Chameleon22> f* me you maniac
<genii> heh
<Chameleon22> so i take it you work from home and run 60 machines!? what do you do?
<tuco> guys what is module assistant?
<waylandbill> tuco: it helps in building kernel modules
<genii> Chameleon22: I'm an admin for an ISP here in Toronto. I have all these old P3 boxes here at home doing automated dapper installs over the network for handing out to poor ppl who can't afford things like windoze licenses for instance
<Chameleon22> genii, uhhh i am going to Canada next year - backpacking with gf :)
<Smorg> lol, I just typed "dir" at the prompt out of habit & it does the same thing.
<Chameleon22> genii, we (in melbourne) have few organisations like that here that give out debian boxes to less fortunate
<Chameleon22> genii, any way, reinstalled udev and devfs. Udev didnt do it. Devfs seems to say that i need to reboot
<genii> Chameleon22: Cool :) These particular ones were given to us by the city, they are their old ones.
<Chameleon22> genii, "devfsd: No devfs on /dev, not starting." is the output i am getting from --reinstall devfs
<waylandbill> you don't have to be poor to not afford a windows license. just put something else in the budget that's more important. like kitty litter or someting. that's comparable.
<genii> Well, try perhaps now the reboot then and I'll still be here to see how things went
<Chameleon22> genii, you reckon me needs to reboot?
<Chameleon22> i hate rebooting
<Chameleon22> its a sin!
<genii> I hear ya
<Chameleon22> k be back soon(ish) ... reboot time
<waylandbill> my daughter rebooted my home desktop the other day because she couldn't get a smart media card to open. I was bummed. That was almost 6 months up time. :-)
<genii> waylandbill: :) I have 1 server that has now 1036 straight days of uptime (on a ups for part of that during a power blackout)
<waylandbill> genii: that's some serious uptime there.
<genii> Yeah you don't wanna know what my electric bills are like
<waylandbill> hehe. I have two going non-stop 24-7 and my laptop when I'm home. It's not as bad as one might think.
<genii> That particular box is a backup server that does incremental rsyncs of some remote boxes so it's almost always in use
<Chameleon22> genii, no luck amigo :(
<waylandbill> people spend more to have lights on outside all night long that just a couple boxes.
<genii> Chameleon22: Damn
<Chameleon22> genii, yeah
<genii> Chameleon22: Let me think some more on the problem
<tuco> sweet webcam working. I used that info here: http://scottabbey.org/node/12
<Chameleon22> genii, okies... tried lsusb again and it goes zombee... if it makes sense to you
<waylandbill> is that the usb not seeing usb disks?
<waylandbill> if so, is the scsi modules getting loaded still?
<tuco> the only problem is that it's not in colour but all blue and grey! Now the Canon MP130 printer :-)
<genii> Chameleon22: Try reinstall of package  discover1-data
<genii> and perhaps   libdiscover1     as well
<Chameleon22> genii, doig it now... by the way i am using 6.10 just an FYI
<Chameleon22> genii, no luck
<genii> OK. The packages should all be same tho i am going by the lists on my dapper box
<genii> There is discover2 as well, and libdiscover2
<Chameleon22> genii, meh, i just checked i dont have discover2 any way so no point
<Chameleon22> :/
<genii> hwinfo  is next
<Chameleon22> whats that
<genii> !hwinfo
<ubotu> hwinfo: Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.4-1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Chameleon22> genii, dont have it installed any way
<elbing> we have in our job a konica minolta Di2011 (bussiness solution) running over Active Directory. From two Linux we can to connect with it without problems and is perfectly configured with CUPS, but there is not ppd file in Konica web neither foomatic (they say yes, but really there is not any ppd file). Does anybody knows any ppd valid? we probed many generic postscript and HP and printer hangs.
<genii> next is usbmount
<Chameleon22> genii, not installed either
<genii> Hmm
<Chameleon22> exactly
<genii> I think I would chance installing that one, my apt-cache describes it specifically for mounting usb mass-storage devices
<Chameleon22> genii, k, hold on
<Chameleon22> genii, that didnt do it either
<Chameleon22> do i need a reboot for any of them or load a module of some sort?
<Alcapond> Hi, can anyone tell me how to activate experimental packages for kubuntu 6.10? - I found on http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages some interesting packages (e.g. OpenOffice 2.1 or Basket 1.0) and would like adept to install them as well! Thx for help!
<genii> Chameleon22: No, should not need to. Tho perhaps there is a file in /etc/init.d now which should be restarted
<Chameleon22> genii, you know what file ?  :p
<waylandbill> Alcapond: I can't tell you not to install those, but must say that you could risk breaking the system using debian packages.
<genii> mountdevsusbfs   if it exists
<chavo> Alcapond, you can try to find ubuntu packages or build from source
<Chameleon22> can i PM you the output = 6 lines about
<genii> sure
<Chameleon22> genii, hrmmm
<Alcapond> waylandbill, chavo: thx for the tipp - seems I have to wait for openoffice... :(
<waylandbill> Alcapond: that's the other tip. You may want to wait for it to be stable and make its way downstream.
<Alcapond> thx all and bye!
<Chameleon22> genii, me back and no luck - i hate computers
<genii> heh
<genii> Do you right now have the drive plugged in?
<Chameleon22> before... just unplugged
<Chameleon22> why?
<Chameleon22> genii, ?
<genii> I would try this: unplug the usb cable. Then power up the drive if it has external power. Then plug it in the port and see if it gets seen
<Chameleon22> genii, nah both draw power from the port
<genii> bah
<genii> Did it have an fstab entry before?
<Chameleon22> thing is i know they work in both win and other ubuntu boxes. Also know that reinstall will fix the issue but a complete system reinstall is a bitch
<Chameleon22> genii, see that i am not sure about, if it did it wasnt put there by me
<genii> Hmmm
<Chameleon22> genii, oh another thing.... before devices would get mounted as device: sdaX now when i check the dev dir i dont see any sda devices
<Chameleon22> :|
<genii> Chameleon22: I would say that if it has some entry there with especially a uuid part, comment out the entire line. Then try plugging it in again
<waylandbill> it should have a device node if the system saw the device.
<genii> waylandbill Yes, this is more of a stab in the dark really LOL
<Chameleon22> just checked the fstab, there is nothing usb related
<Chameleon22> just the usual stuff
<genii> Ok
<Chameleon22> 2 UUID lines but they are for swap and root fs
<genii> my next thought is there is some lock file interfering
<waylandbill> I wonder if whatever makes the usb as virtual scsi devices didn't load or not correctly.
<Chameleon22> waylandbill, no idea
<genii> Well, it could be something in the generic scsi layer but that gets messy and the lock file would my next simple thing to check
<Chameleon22> genii, /var/lock doesnt have anything usefull just vmware and fw lock files
<genii> Ah, so you are running it under a vm?
<Chameleon22> no
<genii> OK
<waylandbill> scsi0 should be present at the very least.
<Chameleon22> just saying that the only files in /var/lock dir are vmware server lock files and firestarter lock file
<genii> Chameleon Are there any subdirs there like usbfs  or something desciptive usb or scsi related?
<Chameleon22> /var/lock/subsys/vmware and /var/lock/firestarter  Thats it
<genii> OK, thanks
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about scsi layers
<Chameleon22> mmmm
<Chameleon22> why scsi
<Chameleon22> mmm coffee should i make me a cup or not
<Chameleon22> nah will try to solve this first
<waylandbill> because usb drives use scsi for mounting
<Chameleon22> oh
<Chameleon22> perhaps reinstall some scsi packages?
<Chameleon22> *shrugs dont know what but its a thought
<bumzo> see me rolling
<waylandbill> can you pastebin your dmesg output?
<genii> Chameleon22: Does ls /proc/scsi/*     show a subdir called usb-storage ?
<Chameleon22> waylandbill, hold on - about to, whats the url
<Chameleon22> genii, hold on
<genii> k
<a9913> how do i play mp3s  in amarok?
<waylandbill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<a9913> Tm_T, thanks
<Chameleon22> waylandbill, genii pastebin for dmesg is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6849/
<waylandbill> a9913: if you're on edgy, go to play one and it'll guide you.
<a9913> waylandbill, thanks
<bumzo> ss
<Chameleon22> waylandbill, genii pastebin for proc scsi ls output is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6850/
<Chameleon22> any clues?
<genii> Weird, your acpi and usb controller both seem to want "irq 185"
<Chameleon22> so its a conflict ?
<genii> btw you are not using an smp kernel apparenlt as well
<waylandbill> the scsi subsystem is up and running, the usbfs is initialized, and it noticed 2 usb devices.
<genii> yup
<Chameleon22> well its a progress, how do i fix it is the next question then
<genii> I am starting to think acpi is giving grief but it's just a hunch
<malik> how do i detect the webcam?
<Chameleon22> genii, yeah but how do i fix this bastard if an issue
<malik> i have installed the easycam2 and driver source for Ov511 but still all the cam utilities capture my TV tuner car instead of detecting the webcam and the light on the webcam is on so i dont know how to get it detected.........any one can help?
<genii> I'm examining the rest of the dmesg right now, gimme a minute
<Chameleon22> genii, okies, thanks for that by the way... very appreciated
<genii> It bothers me that lsusb freezes
<Chameleon22> genii, it bothers me more lol
<genii> Well, if some other thing further up the pipe was failing then it would explain perhaps why. But it seems like your usb subsystem is loading OK. Tho I did notice the ACPI kept resetting or having some kind of issue and that usb device 4 seemed to give it grief of some kind. It looks like 2 different usb hubs get found one with 8 ports apparently
<genii> Perhaps as an experiment more than anything try to boot with inserted line to grub of noacpi
<Chameleon22> ok hold on
<carl> hm
<carl> does anybody know of a tool for editing/mixing mp3-files?
<Dekans> carl: audacity ?
<cavallo> what should I use to convert wmv file to mpeg or avi ?
<mystikalone> I'm installing Kubuntu and I need some advice in the partition manager part of the installation
<malik> can any on help with webcam installayion?......i will pay ..........im seriously exhausted............nothing is seems to be working
<carl> Dekans: thanks :)
<nomad111> im trying to install a program and im getting this :configure: error: *** Cannot compile without zlib.
<malik> can any on help with webcam installayion?......i will pay ..........im seriously exhausted............nothing is seems to be working?
<abattoir> !repeat | malik
<ubotu> malik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<abattoir> !webcam | malik
<ubotu> malik: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<abattoir> malik: read those?
<malik> yea been there done all those tricks
<genii> nomad111 Would this by chance be a program called crystalspace3d?
<abattoir> malik: which model?
<malik> light on the cam is on which i suspect that its installed but how to detect it?................ creative pd0040
<mystikalone> I'm installing Kubuntu and I need some advice in the partition manager part of the installation
<malik> all the cam utilities show my TV Tuner card instead of webacm
<waylandbill> nomad11: install the zlib1g-dev
<abattoir> malik: http://laitsas.com/archlinux/12/creative-webcam-plus/
<abattoir> malik: it's for arch linux, but i guess you can adapt it to ubuntu
<waylandbill> mystikalone: well. what kind of advice?
<mystikalone> Everytime I install linux, it corrupts my XP partition, I asked around about it and I've been told I've been doing something wrong
<mystikalone> something about manually editing partitions and/or letting the installer do it
<Smorg> weird
<Smorg> you use fdisk?
<vlt> Hello. How can I print from evince to |kprinter?
<mystikalone> I've been using the installer partition manager
<Smorg> yeah that might be whats messing it up
<nomad111> genii: its Visualboy Advance 1.7.2
<karol> testowanie
<genii> nomad111 Ah, OK... I had the zlib thing before with crystalspace3d. The makefile had wrong path for zlib
<mafuz> Hi
<nomad111> genii: i think u have zlibg or something
<nomad111> genii: zlib1g
<nomad111> i just got zlib and installed it
<waylandbill> nomad111: and the development headers?
<nomad111> waylandbill: i really dont kno wat im doing i think im going to stop
<waylandbill> nomad111: ok. but the configure script failed because it needed the dev headers (zlib1g-dev) to compile against the zlib library
<nomad111> waylandbill: so how do i delete the zlib package that i compiled and installed
<nomad111> waylandbill: i dunno where it got installed
<waylandbill> you built it (zlib) from source and installed?
<nomad111> ye
<nomad111> got it from www.zlib.net
<nomad111> and same for libpng
<nomad111> which for some reason i regret doing
<waylandbill> if they didn't have a means of uninstalling in the makefile, it could be a pain getting them back out.
<genii> Yes, truly
<nomad111> waylandbill: how do i do that
<nomad111> make c;lean or remove?
<genii> try make dist-clean or make dist  usually wipes out the targets
<nomad111> genii: does it really matter if its there though
<nomad111> genii: coz if the process of uninstalling is not for noobs and is unecessary then im just going to leave it there
<nomad111> both zlib and libpng
<genii> Well, if you did it from source it put them in some more unix path like /usr/var/lib instead of someplace like /var/lib so it won't matter extremely so cept for having stuff just being there taking up room and not being useful
<genii> Can you pastebin the makefile for the program you are trying to compile?
<waylandbill> when using source, using checkinstall or similar isn't a bad idea.
<genii> I may be able to spot the path variable you need to mess with to point it to the right zlib spot
<genii> I also like to check the ./configure file and seeing the paths are platform proper and so on
<kerric> hi
<kerric> any1 know ho to instal samsung ml-3561n netrowrk printer under kubuntu ?
<kerric> i need drivers imo, but i cannto find it @ samsung.com
<genii> kerric Is this a printer which plugs into a LAN cable?
<kerric> yap
<kerric> that's network printer
<kerric> @ other computers with winxp works ok
<larson9999> those i'm a mac, windows, linux spots are great
<genii> kerric Install a standard postcript printer then to a tcp-ip port. Should work
<kerric> i'll try
<kerric> thx
<genii> np
<renato_> hi has anybody in here managed to install postfix/postgres on edgy?
<waylandbill> kerric: linuxprinting.org says it should work but doesn't support PJL. did you run the kde printing wizard?
<mafuz> HELLO
<kerric> yes, but unther this wizard they don't suply ml-3561n
<voicu> has anyone tried to use the translate plugin in kopete?
<mystikalone> Need help partitioning my drive to install ubuntu
<noela> hi
<yettenet> Is it possible to use AmaroK's Context tab on the desktop?
<waylandbill> mystikalone: did you choose to manually edit the partition table, resize your windows partition to create space and then make a new parition to hold kubuntu?
<hw> mystikalone: It might be a good idea to ask a question...
<mystikalone> I had some free space left over
<waylandbill> ok. and you made a parition in it to be used to install to?
<mystikalone> and I've been told to make a extended space after making a primary for ubuntu, but I think i'm limited to just 1 extended space
<waylandbill> what partitions do you have on there now?
<chavo> yettenet, not really you can use amarok sidebar in konqueror or you can try some of the amarok widgets for superkaramba
<yettenet> :(
<yettenet> Thanks
<kerric> postscript printing works :] 
<mystikalone> I have 2 Primary, 6 in a extended
<kerric> thx duude :] 
<mystikalone> 1st primary is XP, second primary I'll be using for Ubuntu
<waylandbill> mystikalone: you don't need extended then. That's just if you need more than 4 partitions.
<mystikalone> so all I need is  '/' ?
<waylandbill> mystikalone: you may want a 3rd for swap if you have limited memory though.
<koyo001> i have a question
<mystikalone> waylandbill: would a screenshot of the mess I have help out?
<waylandbill> I guess it can't hurt
<koyo001> mplayer
<genii> kerric np
<koyo001> does it have features like fwd and rwd
<saunders> will VLC player play back bit torrent movies/films people?
<waylandbill> mystikalone: what are you using those 6 in the extended for?
<saunders> :)?
<genii> kerric Getting the scanner part to work could be problemmatic
<mystikalone> waylandbill: I use them for saving music and applications in Windows
<saunders> will vlc play back movies  from bitorrent?
<waylandbill> mystikalone: ok
<yettenet> saunders: It usually doesn't matter where do you get your movies from
<Johny_> !search man
<ubotu> Found: ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, german, burners, reiserfs, browsers, xdmcp, samba, uuid, plugins-#ubuntu-effects, smartbootmanager
<yettenet> It depends on the movie's codec
<yettenet> I mean
<yettenet> Compreassion
<saunders> mininova
<yettenet> ...
<mystikalone> waylandbill: http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3295/snapshot2tu2.png
<saunders> or www.terrentz.com
<kerric> genii i don't need scaner, but i had to install printer @ work :] 
<kerric> cause i'm ambitious and i'm the only one which has kubuntu as first os :] 
<Johny_> is there any way to "translate" the Man files into a language other than english?
<genii> kerric Ah OK :) Perhaps you will recruit kubuntu converts LOL
<kerric> i don't think so :] 
<kerric> they rather prefer xp :'] 
<waylandbill> mystikalone: that looks okay. /dev/sda3 will be the root.
<kerric> even our admin which has few debian servers is using xp :] 
<waylandbill> mystikalone: is that what your plan is?
<mystikalone> waylandbill: yes
<koyo001> is there info on mplayer somewhere
<yettenet> mplayerhq.com?
<koyo001> i need to know how to fwd this shit
<yettenet> :P
<koyo001> sorry for the language
<yettenet> With cursor arrows
<Johny_> koyo001: whole documentation is there
<koyo001> really
<waylandbill> mystikalone: you should be good to go. with that scheme
<genii> kerric Well, I admit to using XP quite often. I ssh from there to my linux boxes to do work since they generally do not have some graphical interface to them
<Johny_> !mplayer |koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<yettenet> koyo001: Right/Left arrow - 10 sec forward/backwards
<yettenet> Up/down: 1 min
<yettenet> Pgup/pgdown: 10 mins
<mystikalone> waylandbill: So all I need is "/" and nothing more?
<koyo001> cool
<koyo001> thanks alot
<yettenet> Try pressing "O" if you want to know where you are in the movie
<kerric> genii and i want to make all od xp possiblities under ubuntu :] 
<yettenet> If you want to turn volume up/down, use 9/0 or "/"and"*" on the numeric keyboard
<yettenet> Fullscreen is "F"
<kerric> genii: and almost all of problems which i had i managed to solve
<yettenet> You'll get the others in time
<kerric> ganii: but there is one more :] 
<waylandbill> mystikalone: it is up to you if you want swap. depends on RAM you have
<kerric> ganii: do u know how to connect to vpn which works on sbs2k ?
<genii> kerric Cool :) Perhaps if you tell the puzzle there may be a solution available
<kishore> hi all
<mystikalone> waylandbill: I have 2 gigs, but having a swap wouldn't hurt
<kishore> i am using kde-desktop
<yettenet> So do we...
<yettenet> :)
<kishore> unable to install yakuake
<kishore> a handy console
<yettenet> I use "kuake"
<yettenet> :P
<yettenet> That's handy as well
<waylandbill> mystikalone: I guess it depends on what you are doing.
<kishore> when trieng to install i am gettin an error...
<kishore> unmet dependencies
<waylandbill> 2 gig should be enough on it's own unless youre doing some serious mem usage
<mystikalone> waylandbill: well, ok thanks
<slow-motion> hallo
<genii> kerric Does the vpn use ipsec or ppptp ?
<genii> pptp sorry
<genii> bleh need coffee LOL
<kerric> pptp
<genii> kerric You have Feisty or Edgy or what?
<kerric> edgy
<genii> This site shows for feisty but also has some other useful info on the entire subject. http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<kerric> thx :)
<genii> kerric Glad to help
<steveire> hey. /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so exists, but when I scan for plugins in konquerer only the flash plugin is found. I have sun-java6-plugin installed.
<waylandbill> steveire: is that directory in konq's list?
<steveire> waylandbill: Yep.
<waylandbill> and you rescanned I assume
<waylandbill> oh yeah. you said you did. :-)
<frojnd> does anyone here uses us keyboard layout: how can I get letter "`"
<spawn57> key next to 1
<spawn57> `
<Kite_DH> how to make .tar archives?
<frojnd> spawn57: I have  rpoblems with this key when I am in counter strake game..
<frojnd> here I can use it next to 1
<frojnd> but in game it doesn't work :s
<waylandbill> steveire: mine looks to be doing the same. I only see libflash in the list.
<spawn57> frojnd: different keyboard layout in teh game?
<chavo> Kite_DH, tar cf directoryname.tar directoryname, or use the right click menu in konq
<frojnd> spawn57:  no, in the hame is US... it worked for me  when I have windows..
<frojnd> hame = game
<steveire> waylandbill: http://www.eserc.stonybrook.edu/ProjectJava/Bragg/ Does the applet there load?
<steveire> My about:plugins lists java capability, but does not load the applet.
<waylandbill> nope.
<spawn57> not sure then =\ sorry man
<braneq> hello. talk here someone in SK or CZ language?
<Blued0g> hey
<Blued0g> anybody know why xirc might not work behind a proxy/firewall, but gaim and mirc are fine?
<Blued0g> it connects but i cant send/receive messages
<waylandbill> steveire: change the java executable path in the java page to /usr/bin/java and it works.
<braneq> nobody? damn. ok, i need some info about kubuntu 6.10
<steveire> thanks.
<steveire> waylandbill: How'd you figure that out?
<steveire> braneq: What is your quest?
<braneq> steveire:  looking for the monitor/display settings
<steveire> Ok. What do you want to change?
<braneq> steveire: but in system options in nothing like that
<waylandbill> I looked at that page, then did a 'which java' and typed it in. Not sure why just 'in the path' somewhere didn't work. Maybe a miswired signal/slot made it seem unconfigured or something.
<Danker> Hi
<Danker> How do I force unload of kernel driver?
<waylandbill> It may be that the java was installed at a later time. don't know.
<Danker> It says it is currently in use....
<waylandbill> Danker: rmmod
<clarissa> how to login as root to install software through apt-get install ? cant go admin with su command
<Danker> thanks ;)
<steveire> braneq: What are you trying to change
<steveire> ?
<chavo> !sudo | clarissa
<ubotu> clarissa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<clarissa> chavo: thx :) mh sad that su is away now ^^" i mean as command
<Blued0g> hey guys, i just updated my kernel thru ubuntu update...
<Blued0g> how do i remove the old one from the boot menu?
<Blued0g> is it ok to leave it on the system?
<waylandbill> clarissa: sudo -s if you want more than one command.
<clarissa> waylandbill: more than one command? what do you mean?
<chavo> clarissa, you can enable the root account but it's not recommended
<waylandbill> clarissa: sudo -s  gives equiv as su (sudo command only does a single command)
<darx> ciao
<clarissa> ah i see
<Danker> How to know who is using module?
<darx> ce qualke italiano?
<clarissa> woah complicated @.@
<waylandbill> remember to log out of it though or someone has full root access.
<darx> help me :(
<waylandbill> that's one bonus of sudo since it times out.
<darx> pls
<darx> :O
<steveire> Blued0g: You can use aptitude/adept to remove the old kernel. That will also clean up the menu.
<clarissa> why removed su for login (terminal way) as root? :)
<waylandbill> security issues
<clarissa> ah i see o.o
<braneq> steveire: monitor resolution. yes, i might xorg.conf (i was do that), but i miss that. in dapper was all ok.
<darx> who send me his sources.list?????
<darx> :(
<steveire> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<clarissa> mh okay sudo seems to be usable its just ive learned to work with su okay um where can i install software? need midnight commander (shortly mc as package)
<braneq> steveire: sorry for my very bad english...:P
<waylandbill> clarissa: you can enable the root account by doing 'sudo passwd' but I would recommend using sudo
<waylandbill> clarissa: adept, aptitude, apt-get etc.
<clarissa> apt-get install mc said that it cant find mc:)
<waylandbill> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> clarissa: you need to enable universe
<clarissa> okay it seems to get really complicated :(
<steveire> clarissa: Why do you want mc?
<clarissa> steveire: cause i love mc to edit things or browse through folders :)
<clarissa> or to copy stuff:)
<darx> come faccio a andarein ubuntu.it mi devo registreare??
<waylandbill> clarissa: you know that in Konqueror's split view mode, you can use F7 to copy or F8 to move?
<fir3> hi
<fir3> someone knows how i can get sound previews in konqueror working again?
<clarissa> waylandbill mh nope didnt knew that but i prefer mc after all
<waylandbill> clarissa: I figured you're used to mc. :)
<clarissa> yep :)
<ines> ???
<clarissa> in xorg.conf i can see identifier "VIA technologies, inc. vt8623 [Apollo CLE266]  integrated CastleRock graphics"   and beyond that  Driver "via"   does that mean my graphic has 3D and is running well? :)
<Danker> How do i kill "unkillable" process?
<ines> ???
<Danker> kill -9 doesn't work...
<waylandbill> clarissa: 3d can be told with "glxinfo | grep render"
<ines> les jours passent mais sa ne compte pas j'ai ten de mal a vivre
<chavo> Danker, try kill -12
<ines> ivre de se parfum si diffrent du tien
<ines> pire
<ines> lol
<ines> ^^
<clarissa> waylandbill it says libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46    direct rendering: Yes   OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI CastleRock (CLE266) 20060710 is that okay or something to fix?
<waylandbill> !fr | ines
<ubotu> ines: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Danker> chavo: nothing...
<waylandbill> clarissa: I'm not sure what the warning means. You've got 3d though.
<mimmolinux> nessun italiano?
<clarissa> ah cool :D mh i think i never will switch distribution now again i stay at this here xD doesnt matter for updates i need 3D acceleration and this kubuntu distri is the first linux distribution what gives me 3D on the fly :)
<clarissa> waylandbill: um is there any tutorial how to install beryl now? (since my videochip isnt nvidia or ati and i never used kubuntu before i dont know how it works here)
<waylandbill> clarissa: all my attempts to run beryl under kubuntu have failed horribly, so I'm not the best to ask.
<chavo> clarissa, what video card do you have?
<cryptom> I installed edubuntu-desktop and shortly after that deinstalled again on a ltsp-server. But I still see the edubuntu logon-screen. how do i get rid of that?
<clarissa> chavo: my notebook has VIA CLE266 CastleRock IGP (integrated graphics processor)
<chavo> ok not sure about VIA
<stdin> cryptom: if you are on edgy+ then you can do "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<chavo> I know with my intel chip in my laptop it works out of the box with the intel driver
<clarissa> chavo: i have direct rendering enabled on the fly here so i only need to know how to run beryl at it ^^"
<chavo> clarissa, which kubuntu version?
<cryptom> stdin, thanks, I removed (purged) edubuntu-desktop with aptitude which automatically removed all depending packages
<clarissa> chavo: newest one downloaded dvd yesterday :)
<chavo> clarissa, is it edgy?
<cryptom> stdin, but that didnt help
<stdin> cryptom: do you still see the option to login to edubuntu, or just the gdm theme?
<clarissa> chavo: yes i think so :)
<chavo> clarissa, cat /etc/issue
<Danker> Where's is a file where is stored what modules will be loaded on boot?
<stdin> Danker: /etc/modules
<clarissa> chavo: Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<Danker> There's only a few lines ....
<cavallo> hi
<Danker> Nothing good to remove :)
<Danker> cavallo: hi :)
<chavo> clarissa, http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=51 here's a link to explain hot to get beryl
<stdin> Danker: other modules are loaded by the kernel after detecting what hardware you have
<cavallo> why I cant get my resolution to 1400x1024 ? I have modified xorg.conf and set in the default detph this resolution but nothing happens :/
<clarissa> chavo: thank you :)
<Danker> stdin: How should i disable 'some' modules loading?
<cryptom> stdin, its not gdm, I use ltsp which means they use ldm. I still see the edubuntu-background-image, but its no longer in the session list
<genii> cavallo Please pastebin your xorg.conf
<stdin> Danker: blacklist them, in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Danker> thanks :)
<stdin> cryptom: hmm, yeah, forgot about ldm
<cavallo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6869/
<stdin> cryptom: maybe ask in #edubuntu , they are bound to know more about it than me
<cryptom> ok, thanks
<genii> cavallo reading
<incorrect> are there packages of kde themes,  the default ones are dull
<cryptom> stdin, maybe I found it: symlink pointing to a no longer existing edubuntu directory
<stdin> cryptom: removing the packages should remove that, but if it didn't can you please report a bug on it?
<stdin> !theme | incorrect
<ubotu> incorrect: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<incorrect> i am lazy :) i wanted packaged themes
<stdin> incorrect: you just download them and install them (from system settings) it's not difficult :)
<incorrect> oh but im still too lazy :D
<cryptom> the strange thing is: /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/alternatives/ldm-theme points to /usr/share/ldm/themes/Edubuntu (which does not exist), but there is no /usr/share/ldm/ at all! And I surely did not set this link manually (and I still have ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed)
<Jucato>  !changethemes | incorrect
<ubotu> incorrect: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<incorrect> apt-get install lazylazylazy :D
<stdin> cryptom: that dir is made by installing the ldm package, and would have been removed by uninstalling it
<stdin> incorrect: you forgot sudo :P
<incorrect> i don't sudo
<genii> cavallo Are you sure it is 1400x1050 and not 1440x1050 that you want?
<incorrect> i sudo -i 'd a long time ago
<Blued0g> i just updated to kernel .11 via kubuntu update, now i have 2 linuxes in my grub menu
<Blued0g> how can i remove one?
<Blued0g> and should i remove the old kernel?
<cavallo> genii: not shure :P
<clarissa> chavo: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=51  did that but at step 3 it says that it cant find package beryl
<jhutchins> Blued0g: It's a good idea to keep at least one old kernel around for a while, to make sure that everything's working correctly with the new one.
<Jucato> Blued0g: you can uninstall the other kernel just like a regular package. but jhutchins' advice is correct
<genii> cavallo OK I will make a new file and then make a backup the old one then replace it with the new one I will give. If it is unsuccessful you can revert back after
<Blued0g> ok guys, thanks :)
<Blued0g> is there a way to take the old one from grub, or is it safer to leave it there?
<stdin> Blued0g: you don't have to remove it, but you can if you want to, just remove the version from adept. The package is "linux-image-(version)-generic (if it's the -generic kernel)
<Blued0g> awesome
<cavallo> genii: ok
<Jucato> Blued0g: if you remove it from menu.lst, it would defeat the purpose of keeping it installed :)
<Danker> " i/o port 0x03f8 already in use". How should i know who is using it?
<Blued0g> yeah lol i just realised that =D
<BluesKaj> Howdy :)
<Blued0g> On a side note, I'm on the generic kernel, what are the alternatives?
<HymnToLife> Jucato, or maybe boot it manually with the GRUB shell to impress his friends :p
<Blued0g> Generic sounds like its not fine tuned for anything in specific, but maybe im reading it wrong
<Jucato> !generic | Blued0g
<ubotu> Blued0g: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Jucato> Blued0g: on the contrary, it's fine tuned for almost everything :)
<cryptom> stdin, you are right, that package was not installed, but how was it removed, I only purged edubuntu-desktop with kubuntu- und ubuntu-desktop still installed
<Blued0g> cool, cheers :D
<genii> cavallo I have made the new one. But first copy the old one to some name like xorg.conf.orig and then I will give you the pastebin for the new one
<Blued0g> hmm, still got issues with xirc, im in gaim at the moment
<Blued0g> xirc connects but doenst send/receive messages... anybody know much about it?
<Blued0g> I'm behind a proxy/firewall, but mirc and gaim work fine..
<genii> cavallo Did you back up the file you have yet?
<cavallo> yes
<genii> cavallo OK http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6870/
<mona> ???
<mona> d
<incorrect> which is better? superkaramba or karamba
<mona> j'en connait aucun des 2 dsl
<stdin> cryptom: probably because edubuntu-desktop depended on it, and when you purged it, you removed it's dependencies
<BluesKaj> !fr | mona
<ubotu> mona: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<genii> cavallo After the change you can restart the xserver with ctrl-alt-backspace
<pCarsten> i have a danish keyboard set up with no dead keys, which works fine most of the time .. but now I need to compose german characters like u-umlaut. any idea how to do this?
<Jucato> incorrect: there no longer is a "Karamba". it's Superkaramba now
<cavallo> genii: ok
<Danker> " i/o port 0x03f8 already in use". How should i know who is using it? Which modules or something is using it?
<BluesKaj> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<genii> Danker Thats your serial port 1
<Forge> hmmm disk space again
<Danker> Yap, but what program/modules is using it?
<naph> hi, i've got a really strange networking problem that i just can't find any information on.  my internet connection is fine, but i'm having a few problems from some apps.  kcheckgmail can't connect, and amarok's last.fm service and podcasts don't work.  if i amp off startkde so kdm is still going though everything is fine!  can anyone help?
<genii> Danker Do you have some UPS control software like apcupsd or external dialup modem program installed perhaps? Both of those would
<neil> hey
<naph> i've tried googling around for help on my problem, but just can't think of how to describe it to a search engine, ya know?
<genii> cavallo Were you able to get the 1440 resolution?
<Danker> I dont think so...
<waylandbill> naph: name lookup problem, firewall blocking ports, could be different things.
<naph> waylandbill: but it works fine if i start kde abnormally, i can't understand what could be different?  (i don't run a firewall)
<genii> Danker Please pastebin results of lsmod
<naph> (abnormally means amping it off like i said, which i found out by mistake)
<dominik> hello guys
<naph> can anyone give me some suggestions on how to go about debugging this problem?  i've checked syslog and dmesg and found nothing...
<genii> cavallo Still here?
<waylandbill> naph: hard to say without knowing exactly what part of the program is getting a network error. you could try running the program in a console and see if it outputs anything useful.
<naph> waylandbill: yeah i've tried that already but the most useful thing i've found is just "cannot connect"...  i'm completely out of ideas, it's such a strange one!
<waylandbill> there's not a command line switch for more debug info for the program?
<naph> i've tried compiling amarok with full debugging info but got nothing...
<naph> is there any way kde effects networking when it starts/stops?
<Forge> brb
<naph> OMG!  i just fixed it.  i've recently upgraded to feisty and just noticed this new wireless manager thing.  so i just turned it off and bam!  bizarre...  sorry for wasting ur time, thanks for the help!
<NSCAD_Nathan> Hey, trying to get firewire working (both DV cam and hdd) ae there any good howtos out there?
<eric_> what services could I disable to free up RAM?
<Jucato> !ram | eric_
<ubotu> eric_: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<BluesKaj> I would like to move a seldom used icon/program into the kmenu/applications list ... I tried using the kde menu editor but that just adds it to the list but doesn't remove the prog from the desktop , which seems to be the default location ...any ideas?
<Jucato> eric_: you don't need to. Linux is very smart in handling RAM
<eric_> hmmm
<eric_> ok
<raylu> BluesKaj, why would it? Can't you just delete the icon from the desktop?
<eric_> its annoying how the icons are so big lol
<raylu> In...Konquerer?
<eric_> can you change the size of them?
<eric_> oh the desktop
<fiyawerx> anyone know how to tell what device your bluetooth adapter is? Like in the way an ethernet card can be 'eth0'
<BluesKaj> raylu , no it's not a "shortcut"
<stdin> eric_: System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Advanced
<raylu> eric_, System Settings > Appearance > Icons
<raylu> lol
<stdin> I win :)
<sharon> goededag allemaal
<raylu> BluesKaj, you installed a program to your desktop?
<eric_> ahh
<eric_> yes thats better
<eric_> thanks
<BluesKaj> nope that's the way it installed
<cavallo> genii: sorry for long replay. I was outside and I have sended file to my frined which one have this problem and he have tryed it and its still the same :/ Nothing changed
<waylandbill> the executable installed to your desktop or a folder on it our something similar?
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, looks that way
<genii> cavallo Ah, OK. It would help greatly to know the exact model of the monitor and the exact amount of memory the video card has if possible
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: and you want a menu entry for it but don't want it on the desktop anymore?
<raylu> BluesKaj, what program is this anyway?
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, correct
<cavallo> genii: its laptop. I will ask for graphic card memory
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: you're going to have to put the files somewhere beside the desktop and then make the menu entry. The menu isn't a file system location to hold your program.
<genii> cavallo OK
<Johny_> !pastebin | Johny_
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, yes i realize that , but thought someone might know trick  :)
<dominik> hi, can someone tell me how to configure kmail to connect to hotmail?
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: nope. no trick. :)
<stdin> !hotmail
<ubotu> If you must use this microsoft product, consider hotway: hotwayd/hotsmtpd are POP3/SMTP-HTTPMail gateway daemons, also works for lycos spray and msn
<dominik> hmm
<waylandbill> switch to gmail. ;-)
<stdin> yep
<dominik> it looks like I can't use kmail for hotmail then...
<waylandbill> you can. you just need extra software to make the conversions is all.
<stdin> M$ have made it very difficult to use anything but outlook (and express) with hotmail
<esaym> Ok I got a funny question
<dominik> well, for beginers like myself, its hard to install extra softare just to configure email client!
* waylandbill covers his ears with the sound of OE in the air
<Jucato> the problem would probably be on hotmail's side... (lack of free POP3)
<stdin> dominik: blame MS, they are the one using non-standard ways to deliver email (spam)
<esaym> A week or so ago I added /windows and /windows2 as a mount point in my fstab.  Now even though I have deleted those entries in fstab when I browse / in konqueror the windows and windows2 folders still show up and if I deleted them they come back
<esaym> so what is adding them?
<Jucato> esaym: you deleted the folders as well?
<BluesKaj> dominik, well kmail is infinitely more difficult to configure than thunderbird ...stick with T-bird if yer gonna use yer ISP mail server
<esaym> yea I can delete /windows and /windows2 but if I click refresh or anything they just come back
<dominik> well, I guess I have to switch to gmail finally...and give my new email address to my friends
<stdin> esaym: are you trying to delete them as the normal user, or root (sudo/kdesu) ?
<esaym> hmm, let me try root
<stdin> esaym: make sure they are empty first, don't want to accidentally delete any data
<genii> cavallo Still here?
<esaym> ok deleted them as root worked!  Thank you stdin
<esaym> I would have never thought of that
<Jucato> esaym: next time, check who owns the file/folder when you encounter problems like these
<dominik> i have another question, how do I switch off the GUI of my computer when I just want to run it as a server ???
<stdin> esaym: no problem, just remember, to delete/modify anything outside of your home directory, you need to be the super-user
<esaym> Juncato: yea I didn't think of that either
<cavallo> genii: yes
<Jucato> hehehe @ juncato :)
<stdin> dominik: just switch to a console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), login, and kill kdm (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop)
<Jucato> esaym: another tip: to easily complete names in IRC (most IRC clients), type a few letters, then press Tab :)
<genii> cavallo Another xorg.conf altered to try that I just made: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6873/
<Jucato> esaym: saves on typing and spelling :D
<dominik> stdin: if I later want the GUI to come up, how do I do it?
<HymnToLife> dominik, same thing with start
<stdin> the printed symbol on my tab key is beginning to ware out :P
<esaym> Jucato: is see how nice!  Sorry I mis-spelled you the other time ;)
<stdin> dominik: same command, except replace 'stop' with 'start', like: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<dominik> stdin: thanks a lot
<genii> cavallo There was an error in your very original xorg.conf that I did not catch the first time, which is that your video card tries to use a monitor name that does not exist in the file
<stdin> dominik: no problem :)
<Jucato> esaym: no worries :)
<esaym> Opps I missed typed again.  Thats supposed to read " I see"
<esaym> not "is see"
<renato> hi, has anyone in here any experience of setting up postfix?
<stdin> esaym: if you use Konversation, you can use spell check too :)
<fdoving> renato: yes. i have.
<stdin> * probably in other too
<esaym> stdin: Yea I got spell checking enabled
<renato> fdoving, by any chance did you use postgres as a backend?
<fdoving> renato: no.
<renato> tx anyway
<fdoving> renato: postfix.org have freat documentation.
<genii> renato I have setup postfix+cyrus sasl2 with postgres as backend but on freebsd before
<renato> genii I get weired errors like:
<renato> irtual_alias_maps map lookup problem for massimo@eudealers.com where eudealers is the virtual domain and massimo is just a test user
<renato> any now and then I also get this problem , which could be the root couse: warning: connect to pgsql server localhost: SSL SYSCALL error: No such file or directory?
<genii> renato did you do a postalias command after changing the virtual aliases files?
<raylu> BluesKaj, did you ever get your issue resolved?
<renato> as far as I know the virtual aliases are stored in the  database, not in a file
<genii> renato Did you setup a db for it with the pgadmin stuff with some password for the pgsql user?
<cavallo> genii: are you shure ? it was "Generic Monitor" ....  I think they were the same
<renato> genii, I did, I have been following this guide: http://codepoets.co.uk/docs/postfix_postgresql_postfixadmin_courier_howto which is tailored on dapper, but it should not be all that different in edgy
<genii> cavallo No, that is not the name you need to use there, you need to use "monitor1" because that is the handle (or name) that Generic Monitor is called
<genii> cavallo Anyhow, I fixed it all in that last pastebin for you
<BluesKaj> raylu, no , but i'm still trying stuff :)
<raylu> BluesKaj, what was it that you installed anyway? I disconnected before you answered
<BluesKaj> raylu, it's an iso converter proggy : AcetoneISO
<genii> renato As a sidenote you should know that postgres and postfix both refuse to run as root
<surgy> krdc will not establish a connection to another kubuntu box running on my lan
<BluesKaj> works well tho
<surgy> hi genii how did you nerbie video project turn out?
<raylu> BluesKaj, what are you converting from/to?
<genii> surgy I'm still trying to get the separate boxes synched, there seems to be some weirdness with them losing clock time and getting messedup for some reason :(
<renato> genii postgres is running just fine, I am using it for other applications, I went to the postfix config file ( do not remember the name now) and I modified it for not runnning as root, maybe I have been unsuccessful on this
<genii> surgy And yes, using a tick server
<surgy> genii: cmos batteries?
<surgy> genii: do you mind helping me with krdc?
<genii> surgy I am suspecting the quality of electricity in the house now actually
<raylu> Holy crap, BluesKaj, this program owns.
<raylu> I have to run now, but I'm definitely recommending this to my friend when I get back; thanks!
<surgy> genii: even with power failure a good cmos battery will hold clock data for a year
<BluesKaj> raylu, from mdf to iso
<raylu> There's a tool in one of the repositories for that, BluesKaj
<raylu> called mdf2iso
* raylu afk
<genii> surgy I used a multimeter to find out my wall juice seems to be wavering off of 60Hz for some reason
<elcuco> does speedcrunch have modulus support?
<surgy> genii: yeeah mine does that too.... i got a good rack mount power conditioner off ebay for $45 it has a simple circuit that keeps the voltage hertz ohms and watts constant
<jhutchins> genii: You have a multimeter with frequency counting?
<|DeMolay|> ya he vuelto
<jhutchins> genii: The 60hz standard is pretty rigid, it would take some pretty wierd conditions to get much variance.
<genii> jhutchins Well, it is partially a scope (Fluke)
<jhutchins> genii: They run clocks on 60hz synchromotors, and the clocks keep very good time.
<surgy> can someone help me get a krdc connection with a computer on my lan?
<BluesKaj> raylu, what tool ?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: mdf2iso
<waylandbill> surgy: what are you having trouble with? did you run krfb or vnc or something?
<BluesKaj> thx, jhutchins
<jhutchins> genii: I would suspect the reading before I suspected the actual wall current frequency, but a UPS with line conditioning would be a good idea anyway.
<jhutchins> genii: Then again, if you're running a laptop you only need surge protection.
<surgy> waylandbill: well i ran ifconfig on the computer receiving the connection to get the ip and then i went to the computer that is trying to connect opened krdc and entered the computers lan ip and the "connect" button will not light up
<waylandbill> surgy you need the display number (:0) by default.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, "acetoneiso" works very well for all kinds of image files , not just the alky120% variety
<surgy> waylandbill: can you give me an example please?
<genii> jhutchins The boxes I have on an APC BackUPS 500 seem to be fine, just the ones running off of wall current
<BluesKaj> bbiab ...chores to do
<waylandbill> surgy: 192.168.0.1:0
<surgy> genii: run them all off the ups
<genii> surgy I can't help you much with the krdc stuff, sorry :(
<surgy> waylandbill: Connection failed. No server running at the given address and port.
<surgy> waylandbill: i used 192.168.1.66:0
<waylandbill> surgy: what server program are you using? krfb?
<surgy> waylandbill: none i assumed krdc had a built in server running allready by defualt on kde
<waylandbill> surgy: no. krdc is the client. you need to run a server on the other end.
<surgy> waylandbill: so just run krfb on the other machine and i should be good?
<pointywoody> running feisty herd4 here - got a question about knetworkmanager: Will it only support WEP or will WPA also be supported?
<waylandbill> surgy: yes. or any VNC or RDP server. krfb is really made for over the internet rather than the lan.
<waylandbill> surgy: looking in adept or using apt-cache to find the search term "vnc" will show several choices for a vnc server.
<surgy> waylandbill: i have some experience with realvnc
<surgy> for windows
<stdin> posingaspopular: for questions about feisty, ask in #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel please
<waylandbill> surgy: that would be 'vncserver' package
<surgy> waylandbill: ok i started krfb and im now stuck at authenticating, i got the pw from the krfb invite....... but it never asked me to enter it, and also it whould be nice if i could just run the server as a background process on the other computer and have a 24/7 invitation where i could always connect and remote control the computer
<waylandbill> surgy: then you want vncserver.
<waylandbill> surgy: as I said. krfb is geared toward temporary internet connections.
<surgy> waylandbill: will that run invisable? and where do i tell krdc what the password is?
<waylandbill> surgy: it will ask during authentication. vncserver can be set up invisible, but is very easy to open a console and get it running.
<surgy> waylandbill: kewl i got it running now
<surgy> next problem......... I need a program that acts close to outlook express and caneasily intereact with the real outlook express
<waylandbill> surgy: there's ways to get it to run automatically off xinetd with xdmcp to get multiple instances going.
<jhutchins> Of course you can just do X forwarding, especially if it's a lan connection.
<genii> renato Still here?
<waylandbill> surgy: what do you mean by "interact with" ?
<renato> yes, I went to the postfix config file
<soulrider> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<renato> and as advised I turned into "non root" all processes charooted in there
<surgy> waylandbill: as in not have anyproblems, my mother is going to school online and they require outlook express for all students
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<surgy> waylandbill: if all students use it she will need a program that she can use so that she can easily interact with them the same as if she was on outlook express
<waylandbill> surgy: you mean they need to fetch and send email?
<renato> I am checking sending mile to one account
<surgy> waylandbill: yes but it has to be close if not exact to outlook
<surgy> waylandbill: can i run outlook through wine?
<genii> renato Good, it is much safer and also the system expects it to run this way.
<waylandbill> surgy: thunderbird and kmail are very close. (much safer even)
<renato> genii, I wonder who is the ubuntu manteiner wh left about 10 processes charooted at this point!
<surgy> waylandbill: she is trying to convert to linux and im trying to make it as easy as possible for her
<waylandbill> surgy: I personally use thunderbird and put thunderbird on most of the windows computers here.
<genii> renato Heh, I do not know but it is not that good practice
<renato> genii where is specified what host, username and password postfix will log in with?
<Bxnp> when is kubuntu fixing the qt problems, sight
<surgy> waylandbill: and they have no problems if a bit of information is sent from outlook to thunderbird client?
<waylandbill> surgy: IIRC mozilla's website has pointers for OE users switching to TB.
<genii> renato It has been a while :) Let me go find out
<waylandbill> surgy: no pop/imap/smtp/mime are all standard. shouldn't be any problem.
<surgy> waylandbill: ok what about her outlook user identity? will it convert easily to thunderbid?
<lnxwh0re> i red the documention of kubuntu but it doesnt refer anything about the boot loader software does it install it automatically or i have to install it manually?
<lnxwh0re> i have two seperate hard disks and i want to make a dual boot system
<waylandbill> surgy: thunderbird on windows can directly read OE files and import them. The switch to linux will need to be done manually. You can always give her a head start by installing TB on her windows machine.
<waylandbill> surgy: then when there is linux, she'll already know how to use it
<renato> genii don't bother, I found it
<genii> renato Ah, good...I think it was in smtpd.conf or so but it has been perhaps 5 years ago now that I had to remember
<genii> or virtual_domains.cf
<surgy> waylandbill: she is allready on kubuntu lol she found the cd and stuck it in :)
<renato> it was MUCH more complicated that that :(
<waylandbill> surgy: oh. crash course then. :-)
<renato> actually I found it in about 5 places, but is seems like I missed some out still
<surgy> waylandbill: is the interface in TB similar to outlook? i know very little about either
<renato> an easy question for all of you, how do I go to the top of a webpage with konqueror? ctrl-home sends to to another page
<surgy> renato: use backspace
<renato> surgy, backspace for?
<Jucato> renato: Alt+Home
<Jucato> renato: you can change the default keyboard shortcuts. Settings -> Configure Shortcuts
<surgy> renato: it takes you to top i think
<waylandbill> surgy: install it and find out. :-)
<surgy> good morning jucato
<Jucato> moin surgy
<surgy> waylandbill: of course thank you
<genii> renato I found a gentoo-centric page with some help on this for where conf files and syntax and so on are, : http://www.edoceo.com/liber/nuntius-setup.php
<renato> not here, it does not
<Jucato> renato: what doesn't? Alt+Home?
<genii> renato You can likely filter out from it where the hookups between postfix and postgres are mostly from it anyhow
<renato> Jucato: both Home and Alt+home do the trick.... I have to use my left brain more it seems :) haha
<waylandbill> surgy: after TB is set up and trained to filter the spam, it's hard to live without it.
<renato> genii... sorry? I did not geit it
<Jucato> renato: anyway, like I said earlier, you're free to change the shortcuts to what suits you best
<renato> Jucato.. nowdays I just want things working out of the box...... arghhhhh.... does that mean I have been assimilated into the system?
<renato> :)
<Jucato> you've been microsoft'ed :)
<genii> renato At http://www.edoceo.com/liber/nuntius-setup.php there is quite a lot of information as to what entries need to be made in what files to make postfix authenticate against a postgre backend. The courier and nuntius specific stuff you can just mainly skip over
<renato> not the curier, because I am using it in this setup
* genii thinks: Resistance is futile!
* waylandbill thinks it's not futile... just not fast enough.
<renato> genii can/has curier be restarted?
<genii> renato Usually I would say to do a /etc/init.d/postfix reload but courier I dunno, never had to work with it before
<surgy> awsome thunderbird is exactly what we wanted, thank you waylandbill
<surgy> : is gonna go shoot some nazis
<timster> :o
<waylandbill> surgy: not a problem.
<tuco> Hi ppl. Where do I need to go to edit grub to change the boot loader please?
<clarissa> installed beryl and have direct acceleration at openGL but theres a problem and beryl wont start
<stdin> tuco: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<waylandbill> clarissa: "theres a problem and beryl wont start"  that's like the most popular statement these days or close to that
<stdin> tuco: also, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<clarissa> detectex xserver  aiglx  checking for xcomposite extension passed (v0.3) checking for xdamage extension passed checking for randR extension passed checking for xSync extension passed checking screen 0 ...  libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46  checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig  passed  checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap  passed   checking for non power of two texture support failed   support for non power of two textures
<clarissa> missing beryl: failed to manage screen: 0   :)
<tuco> Basically I have vista and Kubuntu as a dual boot ( I know one of them suck big time but somebody else is using the pc), and I am tried to have to wait to choose which OS to use. I want to set up one by default and eventually change the order when possible.
<clarissa> and other problem after starting beryl now i have no windows anymore cant close applications or drag them
<stdin> tuco: you can change the timeout, the default selected OS, and you can hide the menu, so if the user doesn't press Escape, it just boots the default. It should all be explained on that help page
<clarissa> but whats "non power of two texture support" what failed?
<stdin> clarissa: you can ask in #beryl and #ubuntu-effects
<clarissa> mh okay
<waylandbill> clarissa: sounds like T&P texture mapping is too old, but better to ask them.
<clarissa> dont know much about hardware ^^"
<nickv111> Hey guys. Whenever I #include <math.h> in my C programs and compile them on my Kubuntu system, it says stuff like, "test.c:(.text+0x29): undefined reference to `tan'" with similar errors for functions like pow
<dark_one> does anyone know if it is possible to run a DHCP server on vlan interface?
<dromer> j #phpbb2
<waylandbill> nickv111: you're missing a explicit library to link against.
<eusoj> hi need help
<eusoj> where is the spanish channel
<nickv111> eusoj: #kubuntu-es, maybe?
<nickv111> eusoj: #ubuntu-es could help too
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<waylandbill> nickv111: I just wrote a test case to print the output of a pow operation and it compiled fine with gcc. You may want to ask on a c programming channel maybe.
<eusoj> how can i read ntfs partition on konqueror?
<nickv111> waylandbill: Can you give me the test case?
<nickv111> waylandbill: It might help.
<liam_> hi guys can anyone tell me about getting java on kubuntu
<nickv111> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<stdin> !ntfs | eusoj
<ubotu> eusoj: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<liam_> thanks
<nickv111> Welcome.
<[R] eaper> i need help with my ati card (again)
<tuco> Stdin? I type /boot/grub/menu.lst in Kate right?
<tuco> but I need to be as root yes?
<stdin> tuco: it may be easier to press Alt-F2 (to open the run dialogue) and type in: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<muuhBDX> tuco me borat let me hugh you
<stdin> and yes, it need to be as root, that's what kdesu dose
<tuco> Ok let me log out and see :-)
<Heavenquake> cpk1: ping?
<tuco> Ok it worked :-)
<cpk1> Heavenquake: pong
<cpk1> what good timing
<Heavenquake> cpk1: guess what? My wireless card just ceased functioning -.-
<cpk1> Heavenquake: after you rebooted or what?
<yettenet> Can anyone tell me where might my KDE headers be?
<bonbonthejon> what is a better vnc solution for kde than krfb
<Heavenquake> cpk1: It worked fine after a reboot or two. But then it suddenly just stopped working. Every time I start wlassistant it complains about "No usable wireless devices found". according to iwconfig and ifconfig ra0 does not exist, and in lshw ra0 is UNCLAIMED
<stamen> hi
<bonbonthejon> hi stamen
<Heavenquake> cpk1: good timing, now I have to go eating. Will be back shortly
<stamen> can I compile a kernel for 386 based CPU and to load it after that
<yettenet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6895/ <--- I have this problem :S
<stamen> but I will compile it now on Pentium 4 based PC
<yettenet> If anyone could help, I'd appreciate that
<stamen> will it run to the other machine
<bonbonthejon> stamen: pentium 4 is x86
<Jucato> !info kde-devel | yettenet
<ubotu> yettenet: kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<stamen> yes I know
<bonbonthejon> stamen: so it should work
<muuhBDX> hello why everthing in KDE starts weith  a K ?
<stamen> thats why I am asking
<stamen> ok
<stamen> 10x
<Jucato> !offtopic | muuhBDX
<ubotu> muuhBDX: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bonbonthejon> muuhBDX: why not?
<stamen> i will compile one now :)
<muuhBDX> why not W ?
<muuhBDX> why not Q
<Jucato> muuhBDX: you have been told. you're 10 years late for that question
<bonbonthejon> muuhBDX: while you are trying to be funny, you are actually somewhat correct, some stuff does start with Q, for the Qt toolkit
<muuhBDX> i didnt have computer 19 years ago
<muuhBDX> 10
<bonbonthejon> Jucato: do you use vnc with kubuntu?
<muuhBDX> im not trying to be funny i what the truth
<Jucato> bonbonthejon: sorry, no
<eeanm> we all what many thing
<yettenet> Thanks, Jucato, I'm apting kde-devel
<muuhBDX> i dont think you know
<muuhBDX> thats why your not ansering
<muuhBDX> this iRC is  fake
<sampan> O.o
<yettenet> It isn't fake
<Jucato> muuhBDX: you've been answered in the #kde channels already
<yettenet> It's just sleeping time for the smart guys
<muuhBDX> I HAVE ?
<Jucato> muuhBDX: yes you have
<muuhBDX> NO I HAVENT
<yettenet> Don't shout please
<yettenet> yay
<yettenet> Thank you, Jucato
<yettenet> :)
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I'm back again.
<Heavenquake> Did I miss anything important?
<cpk1> just me studying
<cpk1> Heavenquake: you're the one with the same chipset as me right?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I am
<tuco> Anyone knows how to get an Canon MP130 printer to work please. I don't know which driver to download and from where>
<muuhBDX> Heavenquake is an  aka
<cpk1> Heavenquake: lsmod | grep rt61 output anything?
<Heavenquake> cpk1: void
<BluesKaj> Hmm, some sites that use windows media video trailers won't play with the FF mplayer plugin...has anyone else encountered this problem
<BluesKaj> ?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: do modprobe rt61
<Heavenquake> FATAL: Module rt61 not found.
<cpk1> well thats not good
<Heavenquake> cpk1: If it is for any help, the little green light that used to be on my card is no longer lit . It was lit even before I got it working
<Heavenquake> or we got it working, I should say
<saunders> how can i rip dvds ?
<waylandbill> k9copy
<saunders> swish thanks :D
<Jucato> claydoh: ping
<cpk1> Heavenquake: try find -iname rt61.ko and see if it shows up anywhere
<jas_> I couldn't believe my luck.  I actually *needed* a decent linux distro recently and came across Ubunto, which is IMHO much, much better in every way than Fedora 6 that was recommended to me.  After coming across the unbelievable arrogance of the Gnome devs. with regards to the screensaver issue - I decided to try and switch to Kubuntu.  Most impressed.  My only issue was the nightmare of trying to get it to run at 1400x900 on my laptop (now solved).  I hope no
<jas_> one minds me asking here, if anyone can recommend any sites that cover graphics hardware acceleration for KDE (something Gnome did seem to handle quite well by default).
<claydoh> Jucato: pong!
<Heavenquake> cpk1: void
<Jucato> claydoh: is KFN down for you as well?
<claydoh> yes, OS did do an upgrade yesterday, but it was fine last night
<cpk1> Heavenquake: rt61 is at least still in /etc/modules right?
<Jucato> claydoh: oh another upgrade? coolious :)
<claydoh> hopefully
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> claydoh: I really get to get my stuff organized one of these days... and maybe get in touch with OS too... I'm thinking up of plans for KFN :D
<Heavenquake> cpk1: nope. Only some comments, and a line named "lp"
<cpk1> well what the hell happened?
<Jucato> claydoh: thanks for your time. thought my connection was going loco on KFN :)
<saunders> is k9copy easy to use?
<saunders> just installed it
<Heavenquake> cpk1: no idea. I just came home yesterday, started my machine, and everything was fucked.
<cpk1> looks like you are going to have to do everything over again Heavenquake since it looks like it *disappeared*
<cpk1> and I have no clue how/why it dissapeared unless you did a kernel update then that might have done it
<Heavenquake> umm... Is it prober to swear and curse at this point?
<Heavenquake> No kernel update
<Heavenquake> I also checked the card. It is solidly planted in the socket. Nothing seems to be wrong there.
<cpk1> well dunno about you but I paid $10 for my card so I guess this is what we get =\
<cpk1> Heavenquake: do you still have the tar from the other day?
<surgy> hey guys
<cpk1> jas_: you mean like drivers for ati/nvidia?
<surgy> how does dual monitor support work in linux? can i display two seperate desktops one on each monitor? or can i stretch my desktop? or is it only copying the desktop, i dont have a second monitor yet im just wandering if i want too buy a second one.
<cpk1> Heavenquake: also I found a walkthrough in the community docs for this that is a little bit different than the ralink readme
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I think I paid less for mine. I still have the driver tarball
<cpk1> Heavenquake: alright give the community doc a try since it's a little bit different from what we did last time https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<jas_> cpk1, installed the ati drivers for my x600 mobility - worked a treat - that's what got me the 1400x900 - I'm a bit of a newbie I'm afraid reg. (just) linux - but 3d graphics performance seems dismal. did a command from another website which told me 3d acceleration was turned off.  All I need is a point in the correct *general* direction if that's OK.
<claydoh> Jucato: it my be he is updating/installing, at least now I get an error message different from "service unavailable"
* Jucato checks
<Heavenquake> cpk1: thanks, I'll take a look at it
<cpk1> jas_: glxinfo |grep direct says what?
<Jucato> claydoh: oooh it's back up for me now :)
<weatherman> hi, I have download some ktorrent files then I've moved them around and now I'm not seeding them anymore, how do I seed them again?
<claydoh> Jucato: ditto here :)
<jas_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<jas_> direct rendering: No
<jas_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<cpk1> weatherman: use the "import from another torrent client" or somesuch option
<Jucato> weatherman: File -> Import existing download (you need to have the partfileimport plugin enabled)
<cpk1> jas_: did you install the drivers using APT?
<BluesKaj> jas , check this out for DIR on fglrx binary drivers : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<weatherman> Jucato: I don't have the original torrent file anymore, is it possible without it?
<surgy> how does dual monitor support work in linux? can i display two seperate desktops one on each monitor? or can i stretch my desktop? or is it only copying the desktop, i dont have a second monitor yet im just wandering if i want too buy a second one.
<Jucato> weatherman: oh. you need the .torrent file...
<dolanor> surgy: yes you can
<dolanor> You must use xinerama I think
<fdoving> surgy: you can do whatever you want. clone, extend up/down or left/right. it's very configurable.. atleast with the open ati drivers. (old ones).
<jas_> no - used the driver install straight off the ATI site - as I said still learning I'm afraid.  Reason for going to linux now after so many years at MS enterprise level is I completely disagree with the UK pricing on Vista - and the crippling restictions on XP for my new security work.
<surgy> dolanor: i can..... do what all of that?
<dolanor> and modify your xorg.conf, but I don't know exactly how
<surgy> fdoving: im nvidia always will be for linux
<BluesKaj> jas_, did you see the URL I posted ?
* genii pats his Elsa Gloria
<dolanor> surgy: I got a friend who had a 6600 Gt and he could do all of that
<surgy> jas: you can install ati out of the repositorys
<surgy> dolanor: im getting one of those in a week
<jas_> no - apologies - will check it out.  many thanks.
<dolanor> surgy: I'll ask him now, in case I've missed something
<fdoving> surgy: with nvidia the keyword is twinview.
<jas_> little more than a 2 second read :) - many thanks to all respondees so far.
<surgy> fdoving: ill look that up, i heard nvidia is far superior to ati when it comes to multiple displays..... ati makes that up with better tvcards
<CapaH> How can I maximize my window quickly with a mouse?
<CapaH> in windows you double click the titlebar
<surgy> capaH: click on the square maximise button
<surgy> capaH: its next to the close button
<CapaH> lol
<Jucato> CapaH: you can also set that. System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Titlebar Action
<CapaH> ahhh
<CapaH> thats what I wanted
<waylandbill> surgy: I have both ati and nvidia. nvidia works good dual head. I've never tried it with ati as it's on a laptop.
<dolanor> surgy: valdated by my friend
* Jucato brb
<dolanor> bye
<CapaH> Jucato_: I do not see that option... System Tools | Administration ... ?
<Jucato_> CapaH: System Settings -> Window Behavior
<CapaH> Jucato_: Tried that it gives me a message that Beryl doesn't have that option or such...
<genii> surgy I have an ati 7500 AIW pci and an ati 8500dv AIW agp in the same box and use both with dapper no probs. I haven't gone to edgy or feisty yet with this box tho since things work great as is
<Jucato_> oh? you left out that bit of info
<Jucato_> Beryl has its own settings and ways of doing things
<Jucato_> CapaH: I suggest you ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<CapaH> doing
<Ash-Fox> A very useful script for generating entropy if anyone's interested -- http://sphinx.quickfox.org/~ash-fox/temp/entropy-generator.bash
<ahmetsar> trk var m
<Jochus> hello, does somebody know the difference between edgy and dapper?
<Tido> about 6 months
<waylandbill> about 0.09
<Tido> of progress in linux
<Jochus> hmm
<Jochus> why don't they make 1 version?
<waylandbill> Tido is correct. Each version is released in 6 month increments.
<Tido> edgy has newer stuff
<Jochus> ahhh
<Tido> dapper is considered a 'Long Term Support' version
<cpk1> why doesnt windows make one version?
<Tido> and will be 'supported' for a longer period
<Tido> than edgy will be
<Jochus> ok :)
<waylandbill> cpk1: $$$ :-)
<Jochus> thnx
<Jochus> that's clear :-)
<Tido> but if you're a normal desktop user
<Tido> you'll probably want edgy
<Tido> and when the next version comes out, you'll probably want to upgrade to that as well
<cpk1> waylandbill: well that too, but same idea here as well with newer technology and stuff
<waylandbill> right
<sparrw> i want to "join" my ubuntu box to an opendirectory for the purpose of login and password.  it would be nice if any OD user could log into my box and get a fresh account, or a copy of their domain account, or use their domain account directly.  tips?
<Tido> meh, I know you can do it sparrw, I just can't remember where I read about it
<eusoj> i've just instaled kubuntu, how can i play multimedia files?
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell eusoj about codecs | eusoj, see the private message from ubotu.
<Dr_willis> eusoj,  depends on the file. :) and what codec its using.
<Dr_willis> I like vlc, and mplayer for playing most files
<cpk1> i just use kaffeine
<cpk1> but it fails sometimes and i have to use vlc
<jas_> Just wanted to say a HUGE thanks to cpk1 - but especially BluesKaj for the link !!! - MANY THANKS - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<jas_> Very true ! - TI are well known not to be able to provide correct drivers for their hardware so you will have to deactivate the composite extension in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , otherwise you will get a jerky video display: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the following lines at the end of the file:
<harmental> hi everybody....i have a couple of programs active all the time (Konversation, Konsole...)...one thing that bother me though is the buttons in the taskbar ...is there any way to disable these buttons while maitnaing the programs loaded?
<jas_> TI should be ATI
<Dr_willis> buttons in the taskbar?
<Dr_willis> you can just remove the panel/applet if ya want
<harmental> Dr_willis: yeah...you know......where you click to acccess the program
<Dr_willis> harmental,  you mean the "taskbar" where all running programs are shown...
<harmental> Dr_willis:
<harmental> exactly
<Dr_willis> its doing its job. :) its a panel applet. add/remove/confifure it how you like.
<Dr_willis> it has dozens of options..  to tweak with.. or just remove it. right click on the littl ehandle to get to the config menu
<Jucato> or right-click on the panel -> Remove from Panel -> Applet -> Taskbar
<soa2ii> hi!
<soa2ii> is there anyone who can explain how i can set up an minimal desktop system?
<soa2ii> is there any difference between desktop
<soa2ii> and server without "server-packages"?
<bonbonthejon> soa2ii: use the server cd and then add what you wnat
<Dr_willis> minimal desktop.. would be a basic system + X + some minimal window manager. :)
<soa2ii> i thought so bonbonthejon
<Dr_willis> i recall some  fluxbox-ubuntu or other minimal projects in the works.
<bonbonthejon> soa2ii: of course theres xubuntu
<soa2ii> no... i wanted to install KDE
<soa2ii> but without all these packages
<soa2ii> like adept
<soa2ii> and so on
<Dr_willis> there was some kde-lite project  i recall also.
<Jucato> soa2ii: http://jucato.org/kde/kde-core.html or http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<surgy> dr_willis: mind helping me with a simple coding problem?
<Dr_willis> i know very little real coding..
<Jucato> soa2ii: note that Adept is pretty much a Kubuntu thing for now... it's a KDE app, but only Kubuntu uses it by default
<bonbonthejon> Jucato: I was thinking of those websites but didnt have links
<Dr_willis> im lucky to do helloworld in perl without grabbing my books.
<bonbonthejon> surgy: whats your question
<soa2ii> i don't just mean adept
<soa2ii> all these things like
<surgy> in python im getting error: x is referenced before asignment
<soa2ii> KMag
<soa2ii> KMouseTool
<soa2ii> and so on
<harmental> Dr_willis: i dont want to close the taskbar....just hide some of the running apps
<Dr_willis> harmental,  it has features to show only the minimized apps..
<Dr_willis> then theres a few tools that can hide things from the taskbar (and alt-tab) completly
<Dr_willis> also can only show current desktop apps..
<Jucato> soa2ii: then see those links above. you get to pick and choose
<surgy> bonbonthejon: UnboundLocalError: local variable 'x' referenced before assignment
<soa2ii> i'll see jucato
<bonbonthejon> surgy: what language is this
<surgy> python
<harmental> Dr_willis: "show only minized apps" did the work...thx!
<bonbonthejon> surgy: I don't know python, but did you initialize the variable
<surgy> mind if i pm you so im not "off topic"
<bonbonthejon> surgy: yeah
<Dr_willis> harmental,  amazing what the kde guys think of :)
<tuco> Good evening all. I need help with my Canon printer Mp130. Need to find the driver for it and how to install it. Any help mmore than welcome as I have been stuck with that problem for a little while now.
<bonbonthejon> tuco: did you run the printer wizrd
<cpk1> tuco: have you tried running the kde print wizard?
<cpk1> the print wizard was awesome and made my printer automagically work
<Dr_willis> i was baffled and confused by some parts of the kde print wizard
<Dr_willis> it wanted to scan the 127.0.0.* network for my network printers.. that made no sence to me.
<tuco> OK running it. Not sure about MP130 in there as it is not listed. Maybe it uses a different name?
<piro_> when i used it, it printed out like a 10 % region of the page all zoomed in so everything that was in 10fotn was like in 30-40 font, still haven't fixed it
<tuco> Not sure which driver to pick really :-(
<tuco> Is the MP130 associated with another printer. Another driver which I can use?
<angasule> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<zoOmBiOZ> CHK the new version of C99 SHELL with SAFE MODE bypass WORK test there +++>>>   !!!PRIVATE!!!   http://www.fencing.net/images/enc.txt?   !!!PRIVATE!!! <<<+++  WE STOLED IT FROM PRIVATE CREW AND MAKE IT NOW PUBLIC FUCK PRIVATE    ===>    MOROCCO RULEZ
<Dr_willis> wow multi-channel bot floods
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> that no one even knows WTF they are talking about
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=zoOmBiOZ@81.8.158.246]  by fdoving
* zoOmBiOZ was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Behave please.)
<tuco> Ok I found this, can somebody help me here. I don't know how to add a line. http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Adydas> To add aline you want to edit the file, you can do this by using the command 'kdesu kate /pathtofile/filename.conf
<Adydas> '
<surgy> hello adydas
<bonbonthejon> Adydas: that is adding a repository
<bonbonthejon> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Adydas> whats doing what now?
<Adydas> hey surgy
<bonbonthejon> Adydas: sorry, wrong person
<bonbonthejon> tuco: ^^^^
<tuco> I don't need to add a repository :-) Just need to add the line so I can get the Canon drivers
<Adydas> ah
<Riddell> nalioth: do you know why I might be getting "Channel not fully synchronized yet, try again after a while" when I try to kick someone here?
<tuco> this one: deb http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/ubuntu ./
<fdoving> Riddell: try a rejoin.
<bonbonthejon> tuco: that is a repo that goes in sources.list
<tuco> Ah
<Riddell> fdoving: done that
<bonbonthejon> tuco: you will then apt-get a package
<tuco> But I need to add the line first?
<tobi> how to list all wlan/eth cards i have?
<bonbonthejon> tuco: yes
<Adydas> tobi 'less /etc/network/interfaces'
<tuco> So how do I have to do things here please?
<bonbonthejon> tuco: do "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste that line at the end
<tobi> Adydas: thank you
<tuco> so I run a command right?
<bonbonthejon> tuco: yes, open konsole and run that command
<bonbonthejon> tuco: it will ask foir the pasword, then open kate, paste in the "deb ..." line at the end and save it
<tuco> ok done
<Adydas> now run
<bonbonthejon> tuco:  now run "sudo apt-get update) to get a listing
<Adydas> sudo apt-get update
<bonbonthejon> tuco: then do the next part on that website, "sudo apt-get install ..."
<fdoving> Riddell: in the old days desyncs is when one server thinks the state of a channel (ops etc) is something else, than another. so changing servers might work if rejoining doesn't.
<tuco> actually that is apt-get install libcnbj-2.5 bjfilter-2.5 pstocanonbj ;-)
<bonbonthejon> tuco: ok, make sure a sudo is in front
<bonbonthejon> tuco: that should install the packages
<Riddell> fdoving: I've got 200 windows open!  I don't want to change servers!
<tuco> packaged installed. Browsing to see what I can find now
<bonbonthejon> tuco: did it work?
<tuco> All I can find is IP4000
<tuco> doing a printing test...doesn't seem to work damn it!
<tuco> Not sure if this is the right driver anyway
<fdoving> Riddell: then rejoin is the best option i have for you. the desync often has to do with ops (usermodes in channels) so both "sides" of the desync get back to the same state the sync will vanish.
<Shaezsche> is it possible to downgrade to xorg 6.9? since 7.0 i get about half the performance with my intel 915gm
<tuco> Ok it looks like the package is installed properly. But where is the driver...driver...oooooh driverrrr!
<cpk1> tuco: go here in your browser http://127.0.0.1:631/
<tuco> in there now Cpk1
<tuco> Wow all is brown! That brown hurt the eyes dude!
<tuco> It shows Printing on the printer screen but does nothing :-(
<tuco> nope not printing. Looks like the printer is frozen.
<tobi> paul__: HEY!
<yettenet> Is there a way to install windows fonts?
<odranoel> ciao
<maruchan> ciao
<odranoel> ke chat  questa?
<renato__> ciao a tutti
<maruchan> watashi wa maruchan
<odranoel> raga ki usa linux d voi?
<renato__> io
<maruchan> its working perfekt
<odranoel> kubuntu?
<renato__> ies
<maruchan> ubuntu
<odranoel> mi spieghi una cosa?
<renato__> cosa
<Jucato> !it | odranoel
<ubotu> odranoel: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<maruchan> wakarimasen
<patufet> konnichiwa maruchan
<odranoel> ho scaricato skipe
<maruchan> konnitsiwa
<odranoel> ma come llo installo
<Jucato> english only please. thanks
<caris_mere> my external hard-drive says I don't have permission to use it, though it worked yesterday
<maruchan> sorry
* mehdi_ salut
<caris_mere> Where do I change permission for using my external harddrive?
<Adydas> how did you mount it?
<caris_mere> Adydas: it is usb, and it is plugged in on load up
<Adydas> ill stop there, mines a network exthdd
<hyper_ch> hiho, anyone knows why - when I sync my palm lifedrive with kpilot to kontact - that the dates of birth and the pictures stored in the contacts aren't correctly transferred?
<caris_mere> Can somebody help me to change the permissions on my external usb harddrive, so that I can use it?
<Blacken> Hey, I'm installing vmware-player and apparently the network configuration decided to kill itself. It returns an error code of 1 and I can't uninstall it via apt-get. How do I get rid of the bloody thing?
<vas> caris_mere: What linux flavor?
<caris_mere> edgy
<caris_mere> vas: edgy
<Blacken> I can't remember how to force removal of a broken package. :/
<vas> caris_mere: I'm a newb myself but when I was having problems with permissions on folders I just used Sudo.. I am running Kubuntu though
<vas> caris_mere: I really don't know what I am talking about though but that helpd me work with the permissions on some of my folders so I thought i'd mention it
<caris_mere> vas: I am using Kubuntu, 6.10 Edgy Eft
<vas> caris_mere: try just right clicking it and looking at the permissions?
<caris_mere> vas: thanks, seems it somehow changed permission to my wife
<vas> caris_mere: np, switched from win to Kubuntu bout 2 days ago so I'm happy I could help
<caris_mere> vas: any idea about how to change the permissions so that i can use it?
<vas> caris_mere: Does it allow you to do it in the permissions tab or is it blanked out
<caris_mere> vas: it's blanked because it says only the owner (now my wife) can do that
<mike__> You need to be #
<vas> caris_mere: Right click in teh folder containing the thumb and open a shell there, CHMOD --help to see what you might want to do
<genii> do something like: sudo chown myname:mygroup thefilename                  from konsole
<vas> mike_ / anyone else correct me if I'm wrong.. but to gain Rooter permissions to cancel out another admin on the comp you could just Sudo right?
<vas> IE: if him and his wife are both admins.. a sudo could override this permission problem and change her permission on the thumb right?
<caris_mere> genii: unfortunately, I need a little more clarification
<genii> caris_mere: OK, what is the file name and in what directory is it?
<vas> caris_mere: chown is a command to change your permissions (I Beleive) and putting sudo infront of it will allow you to change her permissions
<caris_mere> genii: it is my external drive
<genii> yes, vas has the correct idea.
<Pensa`MIA> where does kubuntu keep it's screensavers?
<Shak1> Hi guys, is there a way to tell Kontact to automatically save attached business cards to my contacts? Thank you in advance.
<caris_mere> genii: I guess it would be /media/MYBOOK
<genii> caris_mere: This does not answer the question I asked LOL  ... you need to know something like what /the/place/it/is/and/filename.ext
<vas> sudo chown USERNAME:GROUP /media/MYBOOK
<genii> like : /home/me/yadda.txt
<vas> to change a folderpermission you will need an option after chown I think
<crystufer2000> anyone know a good qemu manager so I don't have to figure out the commands to run my virtual machine?
<caris_mere> genii: I am trying to gain access to my external harddrive, not a file
<vas> genii: it is his USB drive
<odranoel> raga c' un italiano qui?
<vas> genii caris_mere it would be /media/DRIVENAME then
<caris_mere> vas: I tried your chown solution, but I still cannot gain access
<vas> caris_mere: sudeo infront of it
<vas> caris_mere: sudo***
<caris_mere> vas: I am root at the moment
<vas> caris_mere: what is it saying
<vas> caris_mere: what is the exact command you are trying
<caris_mere> vas: chown scott:scott /media/MYBOOK
<vas> caris_mere: sudo chown scott:scott /media/MYBOOK
<genii> caris_mere In that case don't bother with the chown command and so on. What file browser are you using?if for instance Konqueror, then instead, open a konsole and put in: sudo konqueror    then you will be able to navigate there and change whatever permissions you like from file browser for instance off the tab
<vas> caris_mere: sudo can sometimes help in random place I have noticed
<vas> genii caris_mere CHMOD
<caris_mere> genii: I was trying with Konsole
<vas> caris_mere: genii has a very good point
<vas> caris_mere: the grayed out permissions field in the properties of the drive should be editable in sudo konquerer
<genii> caris_mere: Then do as I just suggested..eg: sudo konqueror   (typed inside the konsole) It will bring up the file browser in root mode
<genii> vas exactly so
<vas> genii caris_mere if that dosen't work I know a useful command called .. SETTLE_IN_DIVORCE_COURT
<mjrclark> should use kdesu not sudo for root graphical apps
<genii> LOL
<caris_mere> vas: very funny
<vas> beats sudo and su anyday
<genii> mjrclark Ah, yes, my bad
<caris_mere> vas: do I need to restart or something before the effects take place?
<genii> caris_mere: what mjrclark said. so instead of sudo konqueror   put kdesu konqueror    and you will be running it with full ownership of all files and so on
<vas> caris_mere: I would try that as a last eresort, genii and mjrclark bring up a good point
<vas> caris_mere but ya if nothing is working than a reboot might do some good
<caris_mere> genii: it's getting worse by the minute, when I did the kdesu... I got lots of errors about not connecting to X Server and other htings
<mjrclark> caris_mere- that is normal, it should still work.
<genii> caris_mere: Hangon, you are not in the KDE desktop but rather did a login to the console from the login screen instead?
<genii> mjrclark: Well it shouldn't groan of no X server if he has some window manager running (I strongly think)
<caris_mere> genii: I am able to access my drive this way, but when I close Konqueror, I am unable again
<dettoaltrimenti_> where is thedefault directory that wget downloads to?
<mjrclark> genii: it alsways happen whwenver I use kdesu, and works fine.
<caris_mere> genii: I changed the permissions to read and write for all, but afterwards, it doesn't work
<genii> caris_mere: The idea here would be to change the permissions of that directory to belong to the name you usually login as after you open konqueror in this way. Then any time after you can just use the regular konqueror
<_martin> Hallo
<_martin> hab eine Frage:
<genii> Another issue may be that since the mount point of the drive is someplace like /media/MYSTUFF then to up a directory past your normal home directory of /home/myname is not usual for konqueror when run with normal permissions
<caris_mere> Waas fr eine Frage?
<_martin> Ich habe 2 Monitore und mchte den einen nur auf dem Virtuelle Desktop 4 haben
<Apallo_> !ubotu power management
<HymnToLife> !de | _martin
<ubotu> _martin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Apallo_> is there a way to shut off power management, or at least change the speed stepping stuff?
<_martin> danke
<Apallo_> my 1.6ghz laptop is stuck at 600mhz, and turning off ACPI in the bios doesn't work
<caris_mere> genii: I change the owner and group, but they never stay changed
<caris_mere> genii: I'm rebooting
* genii sips a coffee and waits
<Apallo_> is there a file i can edit somewhere so i can change the processor throttling?
<genii> Apallo_ Yes somewhere in /etc/defaults   there is a file like powerd or perhaps acpid or like that. These may not be the exact names but something descriptive of power management at any rate. Open it with a text editor and look for the power modules it loads. By default it is all modules but you can for instance change that to any combination of the options it shows as examples, or even none...
<genii> ...if you prefer
<Apallo_> thanks
<genii> Apallo_ the dir may be default with no "s" I forget
<dettoaltrimenti_> what is wget's default directory?
<Blissex> dettoaltrimenti_: current dir.
<genii> dettoaltrimenti_: In which it's configurations are kept or where it downloads to?
<caris_mere> genii: must have just been some freak accident, because now it works fine
<caris_mere> genii vas thanks for the help
<genii> caris_mere: Well, good to hear then that it seems resolved, however a puzzle :)
<Apallo_> not finding it, there's a directory called acpi, but it's filled with shell scripts, no configuration files
<mjrclark> it is /etc/default/acpid
<mjrclark> and it is a file
<Apallo_> the directory /etc/default doesn't exist
<mjrclark> def does in fiesty.
<mjrclark> and in edgy
<genii> yup
<Apallo_> ok found it, thanks
<Apallo_> is there a software package that i can use to modify my acpi settings?
<genii> I believe the system settings has something for it tho since I always have acpi shut off I don't specifically know where in there
<Adydas> Apallo_:  i suggest sudoapt-cache search acpi
<Adydas> it lists a few programs you can use
<Adydas> for eg, cpufreqd - fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling
<Apallo_> thank you Adydas
<Apallo_> :)
<happytiger> Any ideas pm hoe to convert a cd image to dvd imgae?
<happytiger> ups :-)
<happytiger> Any ideas how to change a cd iso image to a dvd iso image?
<genii> Apallo_ btw I have heard for some dual-core cpus there is another boot opetion as well to pass so the one cpu does not race... I think it is notls  but could be mistaken. some ppl have had to use it anyhow, especially for some reason on Duo-Core intel
<HymnToLife> an ISO image is an ISO image
<genii> Core-Duo rather
<HymnToLife> what you burn it to doesn't matter
<genii> <- dyslexic occasionally
<Apallo_> not a problem on this one
<happytiger> I want o burn cd iso image aka feisty cd image to dvd
<happytiger> as I dont have any empyty cd only empty dvd
<Adydas> happytiger: go to the shops and buy a blank cd :P
<genii> not possible tiger
<happytiger> really no tool to make to dvd image?
<genii> If you burn a cd iso to a dvd you just get a shiny new coaster
<happytiger> damn
<Adydas> *if* been the oprative word
<happytiger> Yeah so i wnated a little tool to change the format of my cd to dvd
<happytiger> and the buuuurn
<alexicon> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HymnToLife> burning ISOs is so cheap
<Adydas> i highly reccomend just buying some cd and dvd rws for such requirments
<happytiger> :-) hehe shops closed for the night
<Adydas> you can backup your rw media as an iso, blank the disck use it and then re blank it after and copy the other iso back
<Adydas> happytiger: gas station
<Adydas> night time, Honestly.. its 9 am here..
<Adydas> 24*7 Super market
<happytiger> :-) I have like 3 cd rw here but the to damn fucjked up by now
<genii> 3:30 pm here :)
<Assid> heya
<genii> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<happytiger> And the 4th cd rw that worked i happened to lent out today ... gree
<Assid> hi
<happytiger> Ups sorry bout language
<Assid> i am having some major issues with 6.10
<Assid> i just cant get it to install
<happytiger> 7.04 to the resque
<genii> Assid How far along does it manage?
<Assid> partitions
<happytiger> if you have a clean cd that is
<Assid> i thought its my drive.. so i finally checked it yday. no issues what so ever
<genii> Assid And then what happens?
<Assid> just hangs u
<Assid> up
<Adydas> Assid: what issues, and 6.10 Ubuntu or kubuntu?
<genii> Assid Are you trying to make a jfs or xfs partition?
<Assid> kubuntu edgy
<Assid> ext3
<Adydas> i had weird problems with ubuntu and swapped for kubuntu this was before i found kubunud was KDE and unubutu was Gnome so i was happy ubuntu didnt work thus forcing me to KDE
<mrkde> Does anyone know how to install and use vmware?
<genii> Assid If the drive is extremely huge it could take quite a while to format (eg: >250Gb)
<Assid> 40GB drive
<Assid> i had 6.06 on the same drive
<Assid> i wanted to do a fresh install.. so i let it "reformat"
<Assid> but it dont work
<Assid> it gets hung.. always at the same place 90 something percent of the format or something
<Assid> oem mode died too.. i dont remember where tho
<genii> Assid Ah, OK..possibly there are bad areas which it is getting bogged on. What is the longest time you let it try to finish?
<Assid> around 10 - 15 mins maybe
<Assid> no bad areas
<Assid> thats the thing
<Assid> i checked with even spinrite
<happytiger> Is the feisty dvd image at  http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/dvd/current/ herd 4?
<genii> Assid Did you swap ribbon positions or jumpers or anything hardware-wise?
<Assid> nothing.. it worked fine in 6.06
<Assid> i just wanted to do a fresh reload for 6.10 since i didnt have / care for the data
<genii> Assid Well, I would suggest then to do the manual selection for partitioning... make some sane layout which seems good this way and then see if it will format them then
<Assid> i tried manual too
<Assid> first thing i tried was that
<genii> Assid Are you on livecd right now on that same box?
<Assid> err.. next to me.. i got a kvm switch
<genii> Assid Ok. So in a console run fdisk /dev/hda   (or whatever hd it is) then you can manuallydelete all the partitions there, create new ones, then exit with "w" to write it to mbr. then you can manually format with mke2fs /dev/hda#   or so like that
<Assid> how do i get to the console from the live cd?
<Assid> that box got nothing on it now
<genii> Well just boot up to the cdrom desktop. But instead of running the desktop install, run konsole from the menus
<Assid> oh
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> okie hold up..
<Assid> need to find my cd case
<genii> np
<Assid> err.. gimme a fe mins.. something i fgotta take care
* cc-dash is away: tochter in den schlaf wiegen ...
<genii> I'll take a cig/coffee break then
<Jucato> !away > cc-dash
<Assid> btw
<Assid> my partiitons are already in place
<genii> Assid so you could just run the mke2fs   command on the ones for data then
<genii> The konsole should give at least some informative error if it doesn't work
<genii> It's better to format for ext2 then convert to ext3 after with tunefs
<soulrider> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Assid> shouldntg mke2fs -j do that?
<genii> Assid Sometimes it chokes for unknown reasons
<Assid> that could be the reason
<Assid> should i try ext2 then from graphic?
<genii> cylinder boundaries or other weird stuff that makes no sense
<Mez> damned coloured nicks
<genii> Assid Sure, try ext2 then you can always convert it afterwards if the rest of the system installs fine
<Assid> ext2 got issues for largefile?
<timster> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<genii> I think 16Gb but forget exactly
<timster> Erm, libdvdcss2 isnt in my depositories.
<timster> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Assid> tune2fs can add largefile support right?
<genii> timster Hence why ubotu tells you it can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<genii> Assid Yes, once you do the   tunefs -j   command on it, it will be ext3. Tho you need to alter the fstab to say ext3 of course and so on
<timster> lol
<timster> genii: The libdvdcss2 is still not showing up
<timster> DVD player suggestions?
<bbeck> does anyone know how to add a user to an additional group from the command line?
<genii> timster What dist you have? Edgy Dapper Feisty   etc
<timster> 6.06 I belive
<genii> timster OK so Dapper
<timster> Yes
<makuseru> how do i change the efualt program for a type of file?
<eXistenZ> Why open file/directory in firefox doesn't work with kubuntu?
<mjrclark> !Synaptic > Kiro
<genii> timster from konsole do then: sudo echo "deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ dapper-seveas list_of_sections" >> /etc/apt/sources.list    then do  sudo apt-get update    then you should be able to install that file by the regular way
<timster> Ok
<timster> hang on
<timster> Permision denied
<timster> ?
<timster> I ran it with sudo
<genii> Perhaps you have some package installing or apt-get running etc etc
<timster> Nope :/
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/raw/366696 <<< who can tell me why syslog might be failing ?
<makuseru> how do i change the efualt program for a type of file?
<makuseru> default*
<intelikey> ah nm i think it's trying to start a second time....
<genii> timster Well, then do kdesu kate      and then open that file up in the editor, then add that line eg: deb deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ dapper-seveas list_of_sections
<payam> hi
<genii> timster Then save it, then run the update etc etc
<writerz_> SaLuT A tOuS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<payam> Does anyone know how i can install a theme for my KDE?
<genii> only 1 deb in that line by the way
<payam> can anyone help me?
<writerz_> bon personne d'interessant j'me casse
<genii> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<payam> haloooo
<payam> anybody ?
<genii> writerz_ en anglais svp
<payam> can anybody help me?
<Adydas> what theme is it?
<genii> !themes | payam
<ubotu> payam: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<payam> why Gnome?
<payam> KDE
<Adydas> read more than the first 2 words, it also highlights kde-look.org
<genii> payam Please note the link: http://www.kde-look.org/
<mauriciokubuntu> hi
<payam> i did
<payam> i have download a nice theme
<payam> but i cant install it
<Adydas> !changethemes
<timster> !mono
<mauriciokubuntu> this is my fisrt time using IRC
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Adydas> Use than then
<Adydas> mauriciokubuntu: want a cookie ?? :P just joking, whats up.
<mauriciokubuntu> jajaja
<genii> mauriciokubuntu: Well, welcome, we see you. If you have a question just go ahead and ask it, someone may know an answer
<mauriciokubuntu> i'm from Peru
<mauriciokubuntu> i don't know how it goes
<mauriciokubuntu> ok
<mauriciokubuntu> thnks
<mauriciokubuntu> i'm trying to use OPERA but i'm very sad becouse PANDORA does'nt work well on it
<payam> excuse me
<payam> im waiting
<makuseru> how do i change the defualt program for a file?
<Assid> genii: you there
<genii> Assid Yes indeed. Welcome back. success?
<payam> HOW CAN I INSTALL A THEME :(
<Assid> ext2 worked.. but now i keep getting no root file system
<Assid> which is stupid.. cause i am looading up /
<Assid> i got 2 partitions / and swap
<makuseru> !themes | payam
<ubotu> payam: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<makuseru> !changethemes | payam
<makuseru> wakeup ubotu
<Adydas> haha
<Assid> genii: i dont get it.. all this worked fine on 6.06!?!?
<intelikey> ubotu has posted that three times in the last few minutes   each time for payam   so if payam doesn't get it by now let him wonder.
<genii> Assid Please see: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm   I think it may be your fstab says perhaps ext2 but then you already converted to ext3 maybe without changing the type or so. at any rate there is a good tutorial for how to umount properly the different mounts you may need to and convert them and so on
<Assid> genii: during install??? after format ??
<makuseru> intelikey: how do i change the defualt program for a file?
<genii> Assid When you do "mount" command, what fs types it shows for / as example?
<payam> i cant understan
<payam> i click on the file but nothing happens
<intelikey> <Assid> ext2 worked.. but now i keep getting no root file system <<< what exactly is the issue ?
<Assid> unionfs on /
<cpk1> you can mount ext3 as ext2 so it wouldnt matter if he was trying to use ext3 as ext2
<Assid> intelikey: cant install 6.10 . trying to do fresh install after 6.06
<intelikey> makuseru in konqueror  menu settings > configure konqueror      file associations tab
<genii> It may be the dreaded hda became sda syndrome LOL
<intelikey> Assid is that the live cd booted ?
<Assid> yep
<makuseru> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> ok  / on the live cd has nothing to do with the install.
<Assid> well.. then why am i getting that?
<genii> Assid Perhaps because you booted to the cdrom again?
<Assid> i am on the screen after the format .. which asks me which partition needs to mount what
<frojnd> which one needs less cpu and ram: xubuntu or edubuntu??
<intelikey> Assid you have to set a filesystem for the installed /  and let the installer format it.
<intelikey> normally a partition.
<genii> frojnd: xubuntu
<Assid> i know
<Assid> i did that
<Assid> but it gave that above error
<Assid> no root file system
<frojnd> genii: less than XP or me ?
<Assid> not my first time installing kubuntu.. but seriouslyt this is weird
<intelikey> Assid i understand.   lets gather a little information here and see what we can figure out.
<genii> frojnd: Well, I have it running on 64Mb p2 350 4Gb hd
<intelikey> Assid pastebin the output of    sudo fdisk -l
<Assid> err.. okay wait.. does livecd have ssh ?
<intelikey> i think.   is it not networked to the inet ?
<Assid> it is.. gota check.. hold on
<Assid> its another box (i gotta kvm back and forth)
<intelikey> ok.
<Assid> nope
<Assid> no ssh
<Assid> this is gonna be bad
<genii> intelikey: His original issue was that the partitioner would hang formatting ext3 at 90-something% so I recommended ext2 then tune2fs afterwards. He just put 6.10
<intelikey> yeah.
<Assid> i do fdisk -l .. nothing.. no output
<Assid> weird
<intelikey> sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> and you can just type in the addressing here.    like hda1 hda5 hda6   ...
<Assid> yeah
<intelikey> still nothing with sudo ?
<Assid> hda1 - 83 (linux)  hda2 - extended   hda3 - swap
<Assid> err
<Assid> hda5 swap
<intelikey> ok   and you set the installer to format hda1 and mount it as /   ?
<Assid> yep
<intelikey> and it says no root partition ?
<Assid> yep
<intelikey> k give me a sec.
<Assid> in red at the bottom of that window
<Assid> you know what
<Assid> does it have vnc?
<Assid> i could invitre you in to check
<frojnd> genii: what about upgrading: can with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade get to new release for example: from 6.06 to 6.10
<genii> frojnd: Yes, if you first alter the sources.list from example dapper to edgy but otherwise same.
<intelikey> ok according to this it could be cached disk info that the installer is using which conflicts with the real disk info in turn is causing the installer to "not see" the partition.    sujested solution is to reboot the install cd.
<Assid> bah
<Assid> okay
<intelikey> heh sounds like it was a windows admin that wrote it...
<Assid> but why is this happening.. i mean 6.06 worked fine
<Assid> its kinda messed up
<intelikey> Assid let me do a little more digging
<Assid> should i just find my older 6.06 and add the 6.10 as a resource
<j__> how do I check how much free space there is left on a partition?
<Assid> the problem is.. m trying to sell the idea of a few friends to move to kubuntu
<Adydas> j__: df -h
<Assid> but i really cant tell them to use an old disc and then upgrade
<Assid> its like windows xp and then install service pack2
<frojnd> genii: ttp://ftp.cw.net/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso is this what u use
<intelikey> Assid heh you could maybe sell them on the idea of using the LTS version for stability...
<Assid> LTS - linux terminal server?
<HymnToLife> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Assid> yeah
<genii> frojnd: Yes, or if you already have another ubuntu install and just want to change the window manager for instance, just do instead:  sudo aptget install xubuntu-desktop    then after choose xubuntu as wsession type from login screen
<intelikey> ok heres another sujested fix   just kill the xserver and let it restart.   then the installers cache should be flushed.
<Assid> tahts the one i installed
<Assid> 6.06LTS
<intelikey> Assid ^
<Assid> if i can find the disk
<HymnToLife> I wonder what the difference between desktop and server is, as far as support is concerned...
<Assid> thats what i had
<Assid> bah. im not downloading the DVD again.. its too painful on my connection
<intelikey> Assid did you see the second "sujestion" ?  ^
<Assid> oh.. wait CTRL SHIFT BACKSPACE ?
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+bs
<genii> Assid yes
<mauriciokubuntu> who knows about pandora working over OPERA web browser?
<intelikey> pandora ?     every gift ?
<Reeves> where can I get Qt3?
<intelikey> Reeves  apt-cache search qt3 | less
<shakur> please..is there anybody who knows about the problem why pandora does'nt work ell over opera browser?
<Reeves> ok, i see
<timster> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<DrPHP> intelikey: its me assid
<intelikey> yes.
<timster> !xfce info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DrPHP> im back in install
<intelikey> DrPHP did that help it ?
<DrPHP> its asking for resize/erase/manually edit
<DrPHP> now what do i do
<genii> !xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.90.2 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<intelikey> manually
<Adydas> DrPHP: can you not use AUTO >
<DrPHP> i dont re-partition it right .. just say next
<DrPHP> mount pount /media/hda1 ?
<intelikey> DrPHP if it recognizes them correctly   then yes just say next
<intelikey> mount   no.  don't mount.
<DrPHP> its in step 5
<DrPHP> that asks what do i mount where
<Adydas> no, hes askin is that the mount point for / intelikey
<Adydas> not to run the command mount.. i hope..
<timster> Can I have home on a seperate partition after installation, or is it too late?
<intelikey> but hda1 is going to be /
<kurakao> plop
<DrPHP> i tried
<DrPHP> again
<DrPHP> same problem
<kurakao> svncviewer is really cool
<DrPHP> how do i invite you?
<kurakao> im using it with really low BW
<intelikey> DrPHP oh misunderstood.   ok  yes  mount  /dev/hda1 as /  yes .   and choose format that partition.
<DrPHP> you mean reformat
<DrPHP> and no that doesnt happen.. same problem
<intelikey> yes
<genii> This pandora-opera thing seems related to the flash9 crap
<DrPHP> "no root file system"
<DrPHP> stuck in step 5
<shakur> flash 9 is getting troubles?
<DrPHP> aaaaaaaaaargh.. problems
<shakur> problems
<shakur> sorry
<intelikey> DrPHP on a whim    in a konsole issue     sudo umount /dev/hda?
<intelikey> then try.
<shakur> no se mucho ingles
<kurakao> hola shakur
<DrPHP> umount: /dev/hda: not mounted
<shakur> hola kurakao
<DrPHP> same for hda1
<intelikey> !es | shakur
<ubotu> shakur: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shakur> hablas espaol kurakao?
<kurakao> s
<kurakao> hay un canal para hablar en espaol
<DrPHP> whats the default root password here anyways?
<shakur> gracias ubotu
<kurakao> ubuntu-es
<intelikey> DrPHP there isn't one.
<genii> shakur The very latest flash plugin is still sometimes giving issues with some sites
<Adydas> its your username
<kurakao> voy a etnrarll
<intelikey> Adydas on the liveCD ?
<aortrh33> no root password, just issue sudo, or kdesu and supply your user password
<genii> on livecd no root pw
<DrPHP> okay anyways.. how do i get this to instrall
<intelikey> aortrh33 there is no default passwd for "ubuntu" on the live CD either
<shakur> genii...but when i run pandora over firefox it works very well
<DrPHP> hasnt anyone tried to install  fresh from disc before?
<shakur> but i would like to use OPERA
<genii> shakur firefox and opera do not use the same flash plugins. Each browser has it's own plugin
<intelikey> DrPHP with the "convoluted" thing they called an installer on the liveCD and the problem you are describing, i'm not sure you can...
<DrPHP> $%^#
<DrPHP> okie signing this thing off
<intelikey> DrPHP yes sever people have installed from the liveCD  but  not all have beed able too.
<DrPHP> well they should make it more universal if you want  more people to be able to use it
<DrPHP> im trying to promote it .. but i cant use itmyself
<intelikey> and without hands on, i'd be hard perssed to even venture another course of action on that disk.
<shakur> genii...ok..but i did every thing opera told me about installing flash to use it on opera..and even that does'nt work
<Adydas> shakur:  whats the website your trying to use
<shakur> i don't know why it's happenning
<Adydas> ill see if it works for me
<shakur> pandora.com
<shakur> to listen music..you know
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> i hate vbootring with my kvm.. stupid keyboard slows down
<genii> From Adobe: "Flash Player 9.0.31.0 currently only supports the Firefox, Mozilla, and SeaMonkey browsers using GTK2.  Instability issues are expected in all other, non-supported browsers, such as Opera, Konqueror, Netscape, Galeon."
<Assid> btw whats the difference between this version and LTS version
<Adydas> shakur: works fine for me on opera with flash installed
<eeanm> is XCB (the Xlib replacement) availabe anywhere for Kubuntu?
<Assid> shouldnt all of them be lts
<intelikey> <DrPHP> well they should make it more universal <<<  but how do we inturprte that ?    do you mean more automatic ?    that is what they were trying to do with the liveCD installer which is why it completely fails on some boxes....   or do you mean more configurable ?    more options ?    that's the oppisite of the designers intent.   they thought more people would like it if they drop the disk in the tray and walk away.  
<intelikey> which leaves it a little bit of a "we do it the way we want, not the way you think you want"  kind of a thing.
<Assid> yeah.. thats the idea simplicity.. but not simple when it doesnt want to do ext3 and doesnt want to mount the partitions
<Assid> which a decent linux user would normally know what hes doing but cant get it to work
<intelikey> Assid in short.   if you are a linux user.  don't mess with the liveCD installer,  it's junk.      it you are a windows user,  just use the liveCD installer, it's all you need.     ( i don't agree with the latter but it's the ubuntu way )
<Assid> i didnt know it was the live cd installer
<Assid> i thought it was the normal installer
<intelikey> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Heavenquake> cpk1: wifi's up and running once again
<intelikey> that's the non-liveCD install disk.
<Assid> dapper drake ?
<Assid> isnt that 6.06 lts ?
<nova_> ok
<Assid> damn.. i hope i didnt throw out the disc when i got 6.10
<genii> Assid there are alternate install cds for dapper and edgy. Even I believe feisty
<nova_> quoi
<intelikey> yes it is...  and no the factoid was writen when dapper released.  and hasn't been updated.   re read it.
<nova_> french please
<intelikey> (available as of Dapper) <<<  and forward...
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nova_> merci
<shakur> Adydas: When i try to conect to PAndora over OPERA, when pandora try to conect to my personal settings it say: i'm sorry, i had some problems trying to logging you in. It's my foult.Try again
<Assid> right 6.06 lts
<Assid> if i got the dvd of edgy
<vicks> i'm runing in to whats seems to be a bug in firefox in kubuntu (feisty). every now and then, when i click on a  link the browser seems to download the data and the url-bar displays the new url,  but it never renders it
<Adydas> Oh, i didnt Login to anything ya see..
<Assid> wouldnt that have ALTERNATE as well ?
<intelikey> yes and 6.10 and 7.4....
<Tecnox> hey guys
<genii> Shakur - From Adobe: "Flash Player 9.0.31.0 currently only supports the Firefox, Mozilla, and SeaMonkey browsers using GTK2.  Instability issues are expected in all other, non-supported browsers, such as Opera, Konqueror, Netscape, Galeon."
<Tecnox> i pop the kubuntu cd in my desktop, etc and it loads everything, then i see my cursor with a weird pattern on the screen, but it just stays there..
<Tecnox> what might be the problem
<intelikey> Tecnox misconfigured xorg.
<Assid> intelikey: doesnt the edgy dvd have dapper?
<intelikey> Assid i don't think so.
<Tecnox> intelikey i didnt even do anything... just burned, poped cd in..
<genii> No, it doesn't
<Tecnox> didnt change any configs
<shakur> genii: you'r right..i know that...but opera sent me there to get it to work..i don't know why...becouse Adobe say that you say
<cpk1> Heavenquake: good to hear, hopefully it doesnt change its mind again
<Assid> im gonna try one last time
<Assid> i saw in the boot.. a console and oem thing
<Assid> also it had a option install somewhere
<intelikey> Tecnox so your hardware tricked out the configurator.  it happens.    are you an avid linux user or new to linux ?
<Tecnox> intelikey new
<Assid> brb
<Heavenquake> cpk1: it was very strange. all the binaries were just gone from the folder. Only the .dat file remained
<Tecnox> intelikey im not brand new, i've used it before, and installed stuff like gentoo with help of ppl, i know basics about xconf, etc
<cpk1> Heavenquake: from which folder?
<Tecnox> intelikey is there a guide that tells me how to upgrade my 6.06LTS to latest?
<lontra> any chances we might see an official package of kickoff in kubuntu?
<lontra> particularly in feisty
<Heavenquake> cpk1: /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/
<intelikey> Tecnox hmmm  well the correct approach would be to drop to another console  (alt+crtl+f1)  and reconfigure the server. (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) answering the questions correctly.  then switching back to the gui (alt+f7) and restarting it. (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<cpk1> wierd
<cpk1> well mine is still there =P
<intelikey> Tecnox for the xorg   ^
<cpk1> but then again I almost never restart
<intelikey> Tecnox there is a guide on the wiki.
<Heavenquake> hehe. The only thing that seemed to be retained was the change in the blacklist file..
<intelikey> !upgrade | Tecnox
<ubotu> Tecnox: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Tecnox> thx
<Tecnox> intelikey, right now im in livecd mode, should i install it to disk first, then upgrade or i can do it just like this?
<Heavenquake> how was it again one opened tar.bz2 files using the terminal?
<intelikey> Tecnox do you have linux installed ?
<Tecnox> Tecnox No, i dont
<Adydas> Install and upgrades my opinion
<Tecnox> ok thx
<intelikey> Tecnox then i would recommend the alternate install cd of the version you want.
<Tecnox> intelikey its install/livecd in one
<Tecnox> theres a install icon within the livecd
<Assid> okay.. its doing it
<Assid> its installing base system
<Tecnox> ok
<Assid> using ext2
<intelikey> i know about the live CD   i would still recommend the alternate install cd
<Assid> im gonna get this POC to work
<intelikey> !alternate | Tecnox
<ubotu> Tecnox: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Tecnox> i dnot have that one
<Tecnox> whats teh difff between installing it this way?
<cpk1> tar xvzf Heavenquake
<Assid> intelikey: how big is the base install of this?
<shakur> kubuntu spanish is very slow!!!!!
<intelikey> hey you use what you have.   i understand that as well as anyone.  being on dialup...    but the liveCD's installer is "less than perfect"  imo.
<Tecnox> but it if works and installs it, whats the end result difference?
<Assid> intelikey: im planing to do a base install.. install proftpd.. copy the iso and mount it.. and then do my installs
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> end result  if you get to there   is no different.
<cpk1> Heavenquake: i cant remember if it has to be xfz or if the z can come before the f though, v isnt needed, it just means verbose
<intelikey> Assid sounds like a plan.
<Adydas> zxvf
<HymnToLife> im most cases, z isn't needed either, tar will autodetect the gzip compression
<Adydas> tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<Heavenquake> cpk1: it complains about it not being gzipped. I found it to be jxf
<Assid> yeah problem is.. my plan is LATE
<intelikey> if anyone wants to see how far short of perfect the liveCD installer is.  just install onto an hda  no partitions.   :)
<Assid> its like 3.53 am here
<Adydas> Heavenquake: try tar -xvf filename.tar then
<intelikey> Assid then it's early
<intelikey> :)
<Assid> hehe
<Tecnox> intelikey say it clearly man
<Tecnox> intelikey im installing it to hd with no other partitions
<Assid> i wonder how long it should take
<Assid> more than 20 mins. im going to bed
<intelikey> no other partitions != no partitions
<cpk1> oops i thought you were talking about the tar for the wireless card which is a gz =P
<Tecnox> what
<Assid> intelikey: you can install in text mode in dvd 6.10
<Tecnox> im out
<Tecnox> later
<Pensa`MIA> why does my control centre look like this? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v634/Pensacola/kdecontrol.jpg
<Tecnox> you guys are weird
<Assid> it has oem mode too.. but oem died for me before
<Tecnox> i'll just read on wiki or other sites
<Tecnox> Pensa`MIA diff languaeg?
<intelikey> Tecnox there is always   #ubuntu
<Assid> bah
<Assid> having 2 mice on the desk is no fun
<Adydas> would be for a cat
<Heavenquake> cpk1: oh, all right then. Now I'm trying to compile wifiradar
<Tecnox> im asking question why do you have to talk in riddles or something
<Pensa`MIA> it used to work, I reinstalled kubuntu this morning, with my /home on a seperate partition
<Tecnox> laer
<Tecnox> later
<Assid> yeah well.. tihs cool cat is going nutty cause im moving the wrong mouse
<intelikey> Tecnox what riddle ?
<cpk1> Heavenquake: why?
<Assid> not bad.. going pretty fast
<Assid> i think ext3 in this 6.10 is broken
<Heavenquake> cpk1: I'm told it's good
<cpk1> Heavenquake: yes, but its in the repos
<intelikey> Assid it very well could be.   i no longer use ext3 because of some issues i have had with it loosing data.
<cpk1> i didnt have problems formatting to ext3 when i installed edgy
<Assid> losing data ?!?!?!
<Heavenquake> cpk1: well, i didn't manage to find it. sudo aptitude search wifiradar returns void. Besides, I will have to learn to compile stuff sooner or later
<cpk1> only problem I had was sata recognition
<intelikey> yes
<Assid> you kidding me?
<Assid> i was planning on keeping my backups on this
<Assid> its a spare box i play with when im bored
<intelikey> no  but i don't expect it to happen to others just because it did to me.
<Assid> scary
<cpk1> Heavenquake: you probably dont have universe/multiverse enabled
<Assid> i think it happened in 6.06 to me too
<Assid> cause sometimes it owuld say file not found
<Assid> when i see the file rihgt there
<Assid> cause i kept it there
<Assid> and then disappears
<Heavenquake> cpk1: you're saying something. allow me to enable 'em. just a sec..
<Assid> main reason why i wanted a fresh install
<intelikey> i switched to all ext2 and haven't had anymore trubble .......  yet.
<cpk1> intelikey: isnt the only difference journaling? how would that make a difference?
<Assid> so i just lose journaling right ? so that means what ? fsck every now and then ?
<Adydas> i cant find it with multiverse enabled
<Adydas> cpk1: You got a second?
<cpk1> its in universe
<intelikey> cpk1 yes it is supposed to be the only differance.
<intelikey> Adydas yes much slower but more pure fsck.
<intelikey> sorry Adydas Assid
<Assid> failed!
<Assid> aargh
<Assid> for the love of god . WORK!
<cpk1> Adydas: its going fine...
<intelikey> Assid what error output ?
<Adydas> heres fine. how would you describe multiverse
<Assid> configuring      installation step failed
<intelikey> Assid may be displayed in another tty.   alt+right-arrow
<Assid> its at 85%
<intelikey> Assid Q  that disk is empty right ?
<intelikey> only the two partitions / and swap  ?
<Assid> some unknown localized field
<Assid> yes.. 2 paritions
<cpk1> Adydas: ? just a repo with tons of stuff that may or may not be free as in beer mostly I think, I've never really though about it
<Assid> menu item pkgsel failed
<Assid> tjhats the last line
<intelikey> Assid why don't you try    sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda      and when it finishes restart the installation process.
<Assid> prior to that it has alot of   unknown localized field
<Adydas> cpk1: im just writing some help files and i cant think either how to explain it
<intelikey> it looks a lot like an issue i saw one time with some weird code on a disk that would crap out a format  but couldn't be found as a bad block.
<Assid> and something extended_description_de(whatever country codes)_iso8559  ....
<intelikey> yep    try zeroing the disk.
<Assid> didnt work sudo not found
<Assid> hehe
<intelikey> try without sudo
<intelikey> maybe you are root...
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> what happens when you zero the disc?
<cpk1> puts zeros on it
<Assid> takes time?
<intelikey> it writes  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<intelikey> all over the disk
<cpk1> however long it takes to fill it with 0's
<Assid> damn.. thats gonna be forever
<intelikey> but if it fixes it....
<Assid> im gonna pass out in like 20 mins tops
<cpk1> so start it then pass out
<intelikey> so issue the command and go to sleep.
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> cant leave overnight
<ackbahr> Hello! My Adept Notifier tells me there are 5 things to upgrade, but "sudo apt-get install upgrade" doesn't change anything to it.... What should I do?
<cpk1> why not?
<voidmage> do sudo apt-get upgrade
<mpapa> hello guys iam a new user of linux
<voidmage> ackbahr: what you were doing was trying to install package "upgrade", which doesn't exist
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<voidmage> ackbahr: do sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Assid> how long should 40GB drive take ?
<Assid> approx
<intelikey> 10 minutes
<cpk1> depends how fast it writes, but 40gB shouldnt take long
<intelikey> 15 maybe
<ackbahr> voidmage: Well, you're right... I used the correct command (just tired typing here and now!) but it wouldn't change anything.... What's the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<Adydas> one upgrades the system
<Adydas> one upgrades the ccurrent pacakges
<intelikey> what he said ^
<cpk1> then why do i need to dist-upgrade for amarok? ^^
<Adydas> you dont
<Assid> if that dont work.. im just gonna go get debian-etch
<cpk1> i dont think thats part of the system =P
<Assid> even tho its sid
<ackbahr> So dist-upgrade is what I do when I hear "Hey, the last improvements of Edgy are great, did you get them already?" ?
<Adydas> sudo apt-get upgrade amarok ?
<cpk1> no, amarok gets held back sometimes
<voidmage> if amarok is being held back, sudo apt-get install it
<Adydas> ackbahr: pritty much, latest kernel etc as apposed to latest program version
<voidmage> that generally fetches anything it needs if it won't fetch in an upgrade
<ackbahr> Adydas: Great, always a great, simple and quick help in here.... Goodnight everyone, see you soon!
<blackscreen> hi
<blackscreen> how can i configure ubuntu/kubuntu not to start X when it boots?
<Adydas> Morning
<blackscreen> hi adydas, perhaps you could help me out a bit?
<blackscreen> hang on a sec, let me find a link
<Adydas> you want it to permantly stay off X
<stdin> blackscreen: remove the links to kdm from /etc/rc2.d/
<Reeves_0ut> where is libdb4 ditectory??? PLEASE!!
<Adydas> or just want to go to X once to do somthing
<blackscreen> this is my problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367051
<blackscreen> thanks a lot to anyone helping me out :)
<lontra> is there a way to install acroread?
<lontra> !acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 22375 kB, installed size 54700 kB (Only available for i386)
<blackscreen> i figured if i could have x not start, i could install the graphics drivers in a terminal, and then try to start x? does that sound like a plan? im fairly new to linux, so bear with me
<Adydas> so X wont start at atll?
<blackscreen> the guy who just answered my forum post, and says that i should try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", ... problem is that i dont have any virtual terminal to do that in
<blackscreen> no
<blackscreen> this is what happens
<Adydas> oh ok
<Adydas> so you want to get to terminal, what happens when you boot?
<blackscreen> i turn on the computer, grub loads, then the ubuntu splash screen starts, and when it seems to be done, and x usually should start, it doesnt, but the screen goes black, and dies..
<blackscreen> almost as if its going into standby or something
<Adydas> what does a Control F2 do out of intrest
<blackscreen> during boot?
<blackscreen> or when the screen is blank?
<Adydas> when its booted and on the black screen
<Adydas> Black
<blackscreen> i see, well, i could try (maybe i have already) i dont think it does anything... problem is im on the livecd on the laptop right now, so i would have to reboot to check it out
<intelikey> Control F2?
<blackscreen> what is ctrl f2 supposed to do?
<intelikey> yeah what does  ctrl f2 do ?
<uranther> am i the only one that can't get openoffice working?
<uranther> i installed it, but when it starts up, it just crashes
<uranther> no error
<blackscreen> guys? any ideas?
<Pensacola> I reinstalled the entire kubuntu-desktop package and it's dependencies, and logged in with the default /home settings, and still my control centre is empty
<Adydas> im trying to remember what i did when i had a black screen
<blackscreen> ah
<blackscreen> kind of depressed here :)
<blackscreen> i could try booting into recovery
<blackscreen> but as far i as i remember, i already tried that, and i didnt get as far as the terminal, it just hung during the boot process
<blackscreen> (sorry if my english sucks, im from norway)
<Adydas> Not the best answer but if i struck your situation id prob jsut try try installing fresh
<blackscreen> hmm
<blackscreen> perhaps
<blackscreen> but i just installed the OS like 30 minutes ago, do you think a reinstall could do the trick :) ?
<Adydas> as i said, I would personally
<Adydas> i re installed 5-6 times to get where i am
<blackscreen> i see
<blackscreen> well, ill keep looking around for a wihle, and if nothing turns up, ill just reinstall and see what happens
<blackscreen> if anyone else has any ideas, id appreciate it (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2190981#post2190981)
<Adydas> as far as im aware if you can boot the cd, install with the desktop from that you shouldnt lose X after installing...
<lu-bao> hi where does kubuntu store all .deb packages ive downloaded and installed through adept and other installers?
<lu-bao> that i can restore my system later to this current state without being online
<blackscreen> yeah i know, thats what i was thinking, but what the hell... x is gone black... so sad
<hatta> lu-bao, /var/cache/apt/archives
<lu-bao> hatta, thank you very much :)
<blackscreen> allright.. im gonna try booting in recovery again
<blackscreen> if anyone has something, post it here, it would help me out a lot
<blackscreen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2190981#post2190981
<intelikey> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> blackscreen note the link   ^
<intelikey> later guys.
<blackscreen> thtanks man
<blackscreen> im reading up on it as we speak
<hatta> lu-bao, you might also want to save the output of dpkg -l
<Assid> stupid zero.. still running
<lu-bao> hatta, there is every package (dependencys included) included what i installed through updating ? :)
<Assid> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<hatta> lu-bao, they should be in there
<matyasi> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lu-bao> hatta, is dpkg -l output needed? or only packages in archives? *to restore* :)
<malik> can any one help me install creative pd0040 webcam?.......i have tried all the wiki pages but i cant seem to have it working.......i will gladly pay for the help
<lontra> are there tasty menu packages for kubuntu?
<cpk1> blackscreen: run the livecd again, mount your hd and change X to use vesa and then work from there?
<hatta> lu-bao, you only need the packages, but dpkg is a nice list of those packages and what versions you have
<lu-bao> hatta, ah i see :) mmh and i can install every one later manually through dpkg -i packagename.deb ?
<hatta> yes
<lu-bao> thank you very much :)
<cpk1> lu-bao: if you do that you wont auto-resolve dependencies though
<lu-bao> cpk1, you better had read first and then said something *g*
<lu-bao> when i install everything out of /var/cache/apt/archives i install all means dependencies too everything i ve installed before with package manager
<lu-bao> hatta, thank you very much i bet i would have never found this cache folder by my own :)
<hatta> lu-bao, what he means is that if you have package foo.deb and bar.deb, and foo depends upon bar, they'll both be in /var/cache/apt/archives  but dpkg -i foo.deb won't automatically install bar.deb
<lu-bao> i know :)
<hatta> oh ok
<hatta> I gotta go now, good luck
<lu-bao> but when i install every package out or archives with dpkg -i i have every package installed again :)
<lu-bao> every package dependencies too all ive had before ^^
<cpk1> lu-bao: you can just use aptitude or apt-get and it will lookin the cache first
<lu-bao> cpk1, huh? what do you mean? can you give me an example for your idea? ^^ *sorry im new*
<malik> can any one help me install creative pd0040 webcam?.......i have tried all the wiki pages but i cant seem to have it working.......i will gladly pay for the help
<matyasi> hello! could someone help me to set up wpa_supplicant? I tried to understand its man pages, but still seems not to work.
<Adydas> lu-bao: have a nosey around this website it may be of some help to you.
<Adydas> http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html
<lu-bao> my idea is just that when i shot my system that i have backuped archieves folder before and then i can restore every software i had installed before without remember for name of program or need for online connection :)
<cpk1> lu-bao: say you installed package foo yesterday and today uninstalled it and then afterwards realized you changed your mind and you actually want it, when you go to install it again with aptitude/apt-get you wont have to download anything because it knows the package is in the cache
<lu-bao> cpk1, yes thats true but my idea was to backup it for when i need it later for a whole new install :)
<lu-bao> that i can easily install it fastly with all updates i had before out of archieves folder :)
#kubuntu 2007-02-22
<lu-bao> when i have to reinstall OS so that i dont need internet connection but that i can restore everything back after a fresh new install from DVD :)
<yaccin> how can i get the butons on the sides of my mouse working?
<cpk1> lu-bao: also I think there is a way to back up your cache to cd
<uranther> i love how removing one package subsequently removes another 70 or so packages without telling me
<uranther> now i have to reinstall all this shit over again
<cpk1> lu-bao: to do what you are talking about all you would have to do is put your backup into the cache and tell aptitude to not fetch anything
<lu-bao> cpk1, yes i can burn my archives folder but i will do that first time when it reaches a bigger size and when its patched at  best state and i have everything on it i need :)
<cpk1> uranther: I am pretty sure all the APT frontends ask if you are sure before it does anything destructive
<uranther> adept didn't just now
<Mattias> !baghira
<cpk1> adept does, you need to click show changes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baghira - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> uranther: izt shows how much it delets in the status bar
<yaccin> and theres always "preview changes"
<Mattias> anyone knows how to configure baghira easy for kubuntu?
<uranther> well i wasn't expecting it to do that
<uranther> so i didn't preview changes
<cpk1> lu-bao: basically though using dpkg is the hardway to do it =)
<uranther> there's not cancel button either
<uranther> and my openoffice still doesn't work
<yaccin> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<lu-bao> at most i would love to build my own DVD with all software i need and packages too so that i never need internet again for restore my system with all configures i wanted :)
<lontra> anyone know if there are tastymenu debs available?
<yaccin> i did one
<yaccin> where can i host it?
<lontra> for the lastest version?
<yaccin> oh
<yaccin> i dont know if it works
<yaccin> it should
<yaccin> tastymenu_0.6.5-2_i386.deb
<uranther> i looked in the bugzilla
<uranther> and it said remove any accessibility packages
<lontra> yaccin: yup
<uranther> and it will fix the openoffice problem
<lontra> yaccin: you could email it? or send it to me over irc?
<lu-bao> cpk1, yeah but i can write a script what dpkgs everything *gg* so that it installs everything on the fly then after installing the main dvd of ubuntu :) sure its not the latest patched version out of the internet since its a backup of cached installfiles but it restores everything how i need it without that i have to remember what i had installed before :)
<yaccin> lol
<cpk1> lu-bao: you dont even need a script, just put the debs into your cache and tell aptitude to not download anything...
<yaccin> sending files crashes konversation ^^
* flaccid wakes up
<yaccin> ah one moment
<lu-bao> cpk1, never did that before could get hard :)
<yaccin> lontra: ill upload it
<lontra> ok
<lu-bao> cause when ubuntu after 4 years is outdated (my version) i still can restore everything how it was so that i can use my notebook with all programs :) just want to get the safe way :)
<matyasi> hello! could someone help me to set up wpa_supplicant? I tried to understand its man pages, but still seems not to work.
<yaccin> lu-bao: ever heard of dist-upgrade?
<bianconeri> Hello I am trying to install battleball (a game) using aptitude...it says that it will need to install the package but remove around 150 others on my system, most of them have no relation to battleball :S
<yaccin> ^^
<lu-bao> yaccin, mh um yes i did ^^"
<yaccin> lontra: http://bennid.de/files/linux/debs/
<lu-bao> and that it loves to break systems :D
<lu-bao> your dist upgrade :P
<lontra> yaccin: thanks :)
<lontra> yaccin: i'll test it
<yaccin> lu-bao: you sure youve done it right?
<bianconeri> any idea what the problem may be?
<lu-bao> yaccin, i am sure i never did that before but others did and they screamed like hell later *fg* lol
<yaccin> 1. edit sources.list 2. update 3. dist-upgrade 4. install kubuntu-desktop 5. upgrade (repeat as often as neccessery) 6. force isntall other new packages 7. reboot
<yaccin> worked for me every time
<lu-bao> sooo um but look what happens later when kubuntu will not support my videochip anymore of my notebook i have to stay at my kubuntu version cause this one includes via cle266 drivers ^^"
<yaccin> lontra: tell me if it works ^^
<cpk1> bianconeri: i just installed battleball without any problems
<cpk1> bianconeri: what does it want to remove and have you been using another package manager like adept?
<yaccin> lu-bao: dont know ^^
<lu-bao> yaccin, its just that i need this kubuntu version what supports my 3D onboard chip but i need ftp / browser and other clients too like irc client cause that i need to backup my cache :)
<yaccin> well you are not forced to upgrade ^^
<piro> is it possible to hotswap sata drives?
<piro> does the libata do that now?
<cpk1> lu-bao: most likely there will always be legacy drivers, but its not going to remove the drivers you currently have unless it has ones it can replace them with
<lu-bao> yes but later i surely wont get packages again (for the old kubuntu then) what works at my laptop :/
<yaccin> lontra: hmm i think it doesnt work, does it?
<yaccin> lu-bao: thats true
<yaccin> but as it works... :)
<lu-bao> later maybe some browsers need newer dependencies i dont have inside my (then) old kubuntu version
<j__> Can anyone tell me what the X server actually is? Is it KDE?
<bianconeri> cpk1: I used apt-get before but mostly been doing aptitude (a no no?)....also used automatix2
<lu-bao> and when kubuntu stops to support my via cle266 videochip i have to stay at this one :)
<yaccin> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> j__: no it's a graphic handler
<uranther> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Adydas> j__: are you using kubunut or ubuntu
<j__> Kubuntu
<Adydas> then its KDE based
<j__> I need to install nvidia drivers for my old Geforce3 and it says I need to stop X
<cpk1> bianconeri: well automatix is a no-no
<lu-bao> okay i bet youre are right and i am just freakish paranoid X.x
<j__> Thanks guys
<bianconeri> ya I knew that, I just needed an operatable system fast ....I usually don't use it
<lu-bao> i cant see that far into future cant say what is then maybe i got a newer laptop till then :>
<trav> hello, how do i get past the email set up in evolution?
<cpk1> bianconeri: if you are feeling adventurous you can let aptitude fix everything (copy down everything it removes) and then try installing those again, however once when I tried isntalling stuff with adept it freaked aptitude out and I let remove some 200 odd packages and it sorted everything out for me somehow...
<lu-bao> how to check my version?
<yaccin> !deb
<bianconeri> hmm lemme share with you the output then maybe you could detect something i couldnt http://pastebin.ca/366861
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<cpk1> bianconeri: also, as far as I know automatix doesnt do anything that you cant do in 15 minutes
<BluesKaj> automatix is easy but it also breaks pkgs
<cpk1> lol my kde kicker just crashed...
<lu-bao> at ubuntu i can doubleclick .deb files for install and at kubuntu i have to rightclick them?
<bianconeri> cpk1 I have always been installing stuff on *ubuntu by myself...its just that other day spent a good 5 hours on configuring (low speed net)....only for me breaking the system 1 hour later...I got fed up and took the easy way out
<carlos_> hola
<BluesKaj> how does kwallet work ?
<bianconeri> BluesKaj: can you be more specefic?
<cpk1> everytime you want something to use a saved form you need to have it be open
<bianconeri> It just saves your password
<BluesKaj> i don't see how it replaces the need for pws
<Adydas> it saves them not replace them
<tuco> Hiyo all.
<BluesKaj> still have to enter the pw
<Adydas> for the wallet, not each program etc
<cpk1> BluesKaj: because you only need one for kwallet and you can save many different passwords for different things
<BluesKaj> not in a multiuser situation
<bianconeri> cpk1 did you see my pastebin?
<vrkhans> i having problem in partioning my hard dirve
<yaccin> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<yaccin> :/
<Adydas> you need to install c++ or g++ i had that, forgot what one
<Adydas> sudo apt-get install c++ cpp
<yaccin> oh true
<Adydas> its one of those 2 /3 combos
<tuco> I need to install Flash Player for Firefox. I went into the guide but got lost.
<cpk1> bianconeri: your right, those have nothing to do with battleball and it probably is confused because not all your stuff was installed with aptitude so it didnt mark or somesuch, aptitude is actually kind of complex, those are probably all in your cache though and you could probably reinstall them right away if you decide to let aptitude fix it all, otherwise apt-get probably wont complain about anything
<Adydas> i think it was cpp
<Adydas> yaccin:
<yaccin> kdevelop doesnt have it as a dependency
<yaccin> o.O
<vrkhans> my hard drive already have partion but kbuntu installer is not showing all the other partions
<lu-bao> yaccin,  do you know how i check out what version of kubuntu i have? :)
<vrkhans> i  am in kbuntu running live cd
<bianconeri> Recommended solution? Fix or Ignore ?:D
<vrkhans> so if any one can help me in installing kbuntu
<bianconeri> would ignoring cause complications in the future?
<yaccin> lu-bao: ctrl + alt +f1 maybe... and then ctrl +alt +f7 ;)
<cpk1> lu-bao: cat /proc/version
<yaccin> ah
<yaccin> ol
<bianconeri> vrkhans: elaborate? what problems are you facing?
<yaccin> ok
<yaccin> :D
<Adydas> lu-bao: cat /proc/version
<vrkhans> i am trying to install linux
<lu-bao> thx :)
<cpk1> bianconeri: well obviously aptitude isnt going to miraculously forget =P
<tuco> Somebody knows the best way to install Flash Player folks?
<Adydas> i think thats what your after
<lu-bao> ah thats awesome never met such a nice community before at linux :D
<vrkhans> but the installer doest not showing all the partion
<Adydas> tuco: apt-get install
<Adydas> lu-bao: did it work? that what you want?
<bianconeri> do you want to dual boot?
<tuco> I have downloaded the tz file Adydas
<yaccin> cpk1: dopenst shows the version of (k)ubuntu... only kernel etc
<BluesKaj> vrkhans, what partitions do have on the drive ?
<vrkhans> just one big chunk of 137gb
<yaccin> you cant see if its edgy, hoary, feisty etc
<Adydas> tuco: sounds like you should try an apt-get install before considering use of a gunzip file
<tuco> Don't know what to do with it
<BluesKaj> what is the format ?
<bianconeri> And the 137 is originally what?
<vrkhans> i already have windows installed and total 4 partion , which i can see in windows
<cpk1> bianconeri: if it was me i would let aptitude do its thing (but copy into a text file everything its removing) and then go from there since most if not all the packages should be in the cache, but feel free to use apt-get
<vrkhans> but not in linux
<vrkhans> installer
<lu-bao> linux version 2.6.17-11-generic (gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (ubuntu 4.1.113ubuntu5)) (ubuntu 2.6.17-11.35-generic)  <-- is that newest kubuntu ? :)
<tuco> Ah ok. But then I have to download the file from the konsole right?
<Adydas> tuco: check out http://adydas.net/linux/ and go to the apt-get and repos page it should help you
<yaccin> lontra: im making a new one right now
<vrkhans> does there any other good partion manager in ubuntu which can show me all my other partion
<bianconeri> most packages are Gnome anyways :P
<Adydas> tuco: sounds excatly like what you need, just down the bottom you need to serch for flash and install flash
<vrkhans> like mandrake
<bianconeri> gparted
<yaccin> vrkhans: qtparted
<vrkhans> in mandrake it can read all my partion
<yaccin> ah ubuntu
<yaccin> ^^
<bianconeri> vrkhans: gparted
<cpk1> lu-bao: sorry its /proc/versio_signature
<vrkhans> but can i install it
<BluesKaj> GParted live cd is the partition editor to use
<vrkhans> i am running the live cdd
<cpk1> yaccin: yeah its /proc/version_signature
<Adydas> pisser, i was close
<lu-bao> cpk1, ubuntu 2.6.17-11.35-generic  <-- newest?
<Adydas> its what im using
<cpk1> lu-bao: sorry for typo, cat /proc/version_signature will tell you the ubuntu release
<BluesKaj> yes vrkhans , but what kind of partitions do you have ?
<cpk1> oh wait no it wont
<cpk1> damn
<cpk1> i forget where it hides =(
<Adydas> tuco: how you getting on?
<lu-bao> cpk1, ah dont worry no problem typos are naturally :)
<bianconeri> Ok then another problem but more gory.... I am running Kubuntu dapper and I have an Acer F-19 screen and a samsung 40 HD LCD, and I wanna run them both together. So I hooked up the LCD using s-video the boot up process appears, but as soon as X launches it goes bezerk....
<yaccin> cpk1: which also only shows kernel version ^^
<stdin> cpk1: lsb_release -a
<yaccin> yaccin@Hephaistos:~$ cat /proc/version_signature
<yaccin> Ubuntu 2.6.20-8.14-generic
<cpk1> stdin: thanks T.T
<stdin> cpk1: :-)
<lu-bao> cpk1, okay i downloaded kubuntu dvd 2days ago and updated it today evening but do i have newest kubuntu version ? ^^" or stable old one?
<yaccin> ah
<cpk1> it SHOULD be in proc if you're asking me...
<yaccin> this is nice
<vrkhans> how i can mount my hard disk
<yaccin> :D
<vrkhans> in linux
<tuco> TRying to find the part you are talking about
<vrkhans> to see al the partions
<cpk1> lu-bao: yes its the newest kernel for edgy
<lu-bao> cpk1, so i am up to date with everything? :)
<BluesKaj> vrkhans, are you reading any of the questions or suggestions ppl are giving you ?
<cpk1> your kernel is up to date
<yaccin> lontra: i have a working package
<yaccin> uploading now
<lu-bao> um okay ^^
<bianconeri> Any suggestions for my dual monitor problem?
<Adydas> Dual monitor tastic
<vrkhans> sorry
<Adydas> what vid card you got
<vrkhans> i am looking something else
<Adydas> bianconeri: what vid card
<vrkhans> please address my id when any of you are talking to me
<lu-bao> cpk1, thank you for your help :)
<vrkhans> because this the first time i am using irc
<tuco> damn can't seem to find the info Adydas
<bianconeri> Adydas: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<Adydas> cool
<Adydas> try adding this..
<BluesKaj> we are vrkhans , but you arent reading or responding , all you do is ask the same question
<cpk1> can you use s-video and 15pin out at the same time?
<Adydas> yes
<Adydas> belive so
<vrkhans> blueskaj i am confuse
<Adydas> err
<vrkhans> i am trying to figure out what you guys are saying
<Adydas> bianconeri: in your xorg.conf you need to add some lines
<Adydas> it got me cloned out put
<Adydas> its a start
<BluesKaj> vrkhans, what partitions can you see on the hard drive
<vrkhans> but please explain me in detail
<yaccin> lontra: http://bennid.de/files/linux/debs/kubuntu/feisty/
<bianconeri> I want cloned :)
<vrkhans> in windows or in here
<BluesKaj> anywhere
<tuco> Adydas do I have to add a repository at all?
<vrkhans> in windows i have four partions
<vrkhans> but over here installer just show one partion of 137gb
<vrkhans> no seprate partions
<Adydas> tuco: remove the #'s from the deb lines
<flaccid> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tuco> I am lost now :-( arf!
<lu-bao> tuco, why?
<tuco> I did sudo apt-get update
<vrkhans> i tried mandrake its installer can read and show all the partions
<BluesKaj> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Adydas> did you do the repos first in sources.list
<bianconeri> Adydas: what line should I add?
<tuco> downloaded the tz file onto the desktop
<Adydas> start at the start of that file
<Adydas> ignore the GZ file
<tuco> but don't know what to do next!
<tuco> Ah
<Adydas> it is nothing to do with it, and the worste way to get it done
<tuco> Oooops
<Adydas> starting a fresh
<tuco> ok
<Adydas> follow from the start of here
<Adydas> #deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<Adydas> deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<Adydas> err
<Adydas> here http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html
<vrkhans> in kubuntu
<Adydas> it will get you to open your apt sources, remove some #s ( like above )
<vrkhans> what i should do
<Adydas> apt-get update
<Adydas> then allow you to use apt-get to install the flash
<tuco> Ok so first I have to add the repositories right?
<BluesKaj> !partitons > vrkhans
<Adydas> tuco:  Bingo
<tuco> I have to be in root too?
<Adydas> by deleating the #'s from the start of the lines that look like
<cpk1> vrkhans: how many partitions does sudo fdisk -l say you have?
<Adydas> tuco: follow the commands in that website
<Adydas> it uses root when needed, not when not needed
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Adydas> it starts Firstly open your apt get sources file by running the following command
<Adydas> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adydas> there
<Adydas> theres a picture, it should open a window like my picture you see it?
<frojnd> can xubuntu be installed as kubuntu? via live cd and desktop install?
<tuco> Ok in sources list now...
<Adydas> tuco: now follow the rest of the website
<stdin> frojnd: yeah, you can also install it along side kubuntu
<frojnd> stdin: thx
<Adydas> tuco:  use a bit of spot the difference skills with the 2 large grey boxes near the start
<stdin> frojnd: http://www.xubuntu.org/get <- you can get the desktop ISO from here
<tuco> Now I need to install
<Adydas> u done the update?
<tuco> yes master
<Adydas> nice work.. now use the part about apt-cache to find what you need
<Adydas> i belive apt-cache search flash should be a good start
<Adydas> if your using mozilla libflash-mozplugin - GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin looks to be the correct package
<tuco> there is this: flashplayer-mozilla - Macromedia Flash Player
<Adydas> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Adydas> see if it does the trick
<vrkhans> ok no i have that qtparted running but still it doesnt show me all the other partions
<stdin> if you want to view flash above flash 7 you'll need flashplugin-nonfree
<Adydas> ah wicked
<Adydas> ther eyou go tuco
<stdin> (version 7)
<stdin> from multiverse
<tuco> Adydas you trickster hey :-)
<vrkhans> it is showing the whole drive but no the individual partions which i made in windows
<tuco> I need version 8 or above
<stdin> tuco: flash (from adobe) version 9 is available from edgy-backports in multiverse, the package is flashplugin-nonfree
<stdin> (also dapper-backports afaik)
<stdin> there is no version 8 for linux tho, and it's only for x86, not 64bit or power-pc
<vrkhans> just showning the whole 178gb unallocated
<tuco> I got this: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another p            rocess
<frojnd> that's funny where can I add new connection (DSL)
<stdin> tuco: try "sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<tuco> ok killed
<vrkhans> what kind of partion manager mandrake use
<vrkhans> ?
<stdin> vrkhans: no idea, but probably it uses parted as a backend, like gparted
<tuco> I need to kill adept manager now
<vrkhans> actually i had installed mandrake 8 on my system now in kubuntu it is not showing any partion what madrake is installed
<tuco> says don't have permission
<stdin> tuco: use sudo
<stdin> tuco: and do: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<slyfox> Who here uses Calendar a lot from Kontact - I have a few question about it ?
<vrkhans> is it possible i can use mandrake and partion my hard drive and use the same to install kubuntu
<vrkhans> use mandrake to partion
<tuco> still stuck with adept :-(
<stdin> vrkhans: yeah, as long as you don't install after the partitioning
<vrkhans> ok but can i see those partion in kubuntu
<vrkhans> because i cant see my windows partion in kubuntu
<tuco> I guess I am stopping for tonight. Need some sleep...Kubuntu has taken me 3 full days, dangerously addictive. And oh wait I can see some windows logo out of sight...Hasta la Vista baby!
<stdin> vrkhans: I can't think of any reason why you shouldn't see the partitions in kubuntu
<vrkhans> but i can see my windows partion currently
<vrkhans> i have windows already installed
<vrkhans> i cant
<tuco> Thanks folks for your kind help as usual :-) Thumbs up and I see you soon.
<stdin> later tuco :)
<vrkhans> I will be back
<tuco> Cheerios guys. Good day or good night.
<bonbonthejon> is anyone here trying feisty
<yaccin> <<
<yaccin> feisty <3
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: did you upgrade from edgy? or fresh install?
<yaccin> fresh isntall
<yaccin> new pc
<yaccin> well
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: hmm
<yaccin> not complete new pc
<yaccin> but most parts of it
<yaccin> :D
<yaccin> whats the problem with upgrade?
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: I remember having problems going dapper->edgy, I am afraid to do edgy-->feisty
<yaccin> hmm
<yaccin> 1. edit sources.list 2. update 3. dist-upgrade 4. install kubuntu-desktop 5. upgrade (repeat as often as neccessery) 6. force isntall other new packages 7. reboot
<yaccin> shiuld work
<yaccin> ^^
<yaccin> *should
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: yeah, but going from dapper X got messed up and I reinstalled to fix the problems
<yaccin> dapper > edgy was no problem for me
<yaccin> did it like i described above
<yaccin> :/
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: yeah. so in sources.list I just change all the edgy's to feisty's?
<yaccin> i think so
<yaccin> use replace funkction in kate :)
<stdin> feisty is still an alpha, it's not reccommended to upgrade to feisty yet
<stdin> (just a note)
<yaccin> true true
<yaccin> but runs stable here :)
<stdin> yeah, I run it too
<bonbonthejon> stdin: I know, but I dont mind trying it
<stdin> but it's just a warning, don't expect it to be stable, it isn't
<bonbonthejon> stdin: what isnt stable for you?
<stdin> nothing in particular, but feisty isn't classed as stable, it's in alpha stage atm, it could break at ant time
<stdin> some users can't start X for example
<stdin> but if you want to test it, please do, we need testers
<bonbonthejon> stdin: I've done some of the past releases before they went stable
<bonbonthejon> stdin: I guess ill try it
<yaccin> good luck :)
<yaccin> i love the new kopete :)
<yaccin> skinnable contact-list \o/
<chavo> I'm running feisty here, did the upgrade dapper -> edgy -> fesity no problem
<stdin> I always run the devel release, to test it and report bugs, so If you feel you want to test it, go ahead. testers are welcome
<crousti> Hello !
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: i think it tried that out, there was a patch on kde-look that did something similar, maybe they included it into kopete
<bonbonthejon> hi crousti
<yaccin> yes aparrently they did ^^
<yaccin> ive also seen that patch
<yaccin> but i wasnt able to include it by myself
<yaccin> and there were no packages for ubuntu :(
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: you had to patch the kopete source code, then compile
<atool> So, i can't for the life of me get kdm to launch at boot even though /etc/X11/default-siplay-manager is set
<yaccin> i know
<stdin> bonbonthejon: kde 3.5.6 is default in feisty, lots of bug fixes there, you'll like it :)
<yaccin> didnt work
<yaccin> anyways
<yaccin> now i dont have to ^^
<bonbonthejon> stdin: I got 3.5.6 from kubuntu.org
<yaccin> aww just another kopete-update ^^
<stdin> bonbonthejon: yeah, but it's default in feisty, and releases for feisty come out *before* they do for edgy :)
<bonbonthejon> \me is downloading the packages now
* bonbonthejon is downloading the packages
<bonbonthejon> there we go
<yaccin> http://bennid.de/files/linux/debs/kubuntu/feisty/
<yaccin> :)
* stdin thanks Riddell for that 
<atool> brings me to tty at login each reboot, though i can start kdm no problem if i init.d it... any ideas?
<vrkhans> i am back
<vrkhans> any solution
<vrkhans> how i can see all my partion
<stdin> atool: are the links in /etc/rc2.d for kdm, eg: /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm ?
<atool> stdin: no they're not... what's the best way to add them? manually?
<vrkhans> how i can mount my windows partions
<bonbonthejon> !partions
<bonbonthejon> !partion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<stdin> atool: I think "sudo update-rc.d -n kdm multiuser 99 01" is the best way
<bonbonthejon> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<stdin> atool: opps, take the "-n" out, so "sudo update-rc.d kdm multiuser 99 01"
<bonbonthejon> !ntfs | vrkhans
<ubotu> vrkhans: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<atool> stdin: looks like it's already in rc1, not rc2 (sorry just looked in rc2)...any other ideas?
<atool> stdin: K01kdm -> ../init.d/kdm
<atool> stdin: oddly gdm is in rc1 and rc2
<stdin> atool: you need them in rc2.d, that's the default run level, if update-rc.d doesn't work (with the -f flag) you can just make the links "cd /etc/rc2.d && sudo ln -s ../init.d/kdm S99KDM"
<stdin> atool: if /etc/X11/default-display-manager says to use KDM, GDM won't start
<stdin> atool: but try "sudo update-rc.d -f kdm multiuser 99 01" forst
<atool> stdin: gives the error/warning "System startup links for /etc/init.d/kdm already exist."
<atool> stdin: should it be 99 02?
<Huey> my kde desktop background is now stuck showing one image, even when i try to change it through kcontrol
<Huey> what setting file do i need to edit/delete to unlock the desktop background?
<stdin> atool: it should be 99 (so it's starts last) and 01 (so it stops first)
<stdin> atool: so just try making the link yourself, with "cd /etc/rc2.d && sudo ln -s ../init.d/kdm S99kdm"
<dx11101> howcome in kde i can only get sound out of one program at a time?
<atool> stdin: k thanks, i'll give that a try, brb.
<stdin> Huey: what about when you change it by right-clicking on the desktop and choosing "Configure Desktop" ?
<Venona> I am not sure if this is a feisty problem or kubuntu. But today i did a dist-upgrade and now after logging out I cant get the login box ... All i see is a "black and white snowy" screen. I tried to dpkg-reconfigure xserver and I still get the same outcome. I dont have Beryl installed. I have a radeon card.
<stdin> Venona: are you running feisty, or edgy/dapper ?
<Venona> feisty
<stdin> Venona: ask in #ubuntu+1 or (if no one answers) in #kubuntu-devel
<stdin> feisty is still alpha, and #kubuntu is for the stable versions
<Venona> k
<atool> stdin: thanks a lot man, that worked... it was driving me crazy
<Huey> stdin: yes, that's what i mean. I've tried No picture and Picture (selecting a different picture), but my original image is still being displayed
<Huey> stdin: and this survives logins and reboots
<stdin> atool: no problem, glad it works :)
<atool> later all... thanks for the quick help :)
<stdin> Huey: that's strange indeed
<Huey> stdin: i'm thinking that removing my .kde directory might work, but that seems drastic; i'm hoping to narrow it down a little more
<stdin> Huey: I don't know what would cause that, (and I doubt anyone here knows) so try asking in #kde before taking "drastic" measures
<stdin> Huey: HINT: try changing the line "Wallpaper=...." in ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc
<uranther> can anyone help me with openoffice? i'm on kubuntu dapper drake and openoffice crashes everytime i start it, in the midst of loading
<userundefined> uranther: start it from the command line so it'll tell you what errors are making it crash
<uranther> it doesn't give me any errors.. i'm running it from the console
<uranther> it gets to about 35% loading then it stops, and says it will recover any files that were opened
<uranther> with no errors
<drkm> I am trying to upload a directory which has other directories with files in them.. is there a way I can upload it via ftp/ncftp which will automatically create the right directories for me?
<stdin> drkm: konqueror won't do that for you ?
<drkm> never used it for ftp
<drkm> I'll try
<surgy> uranther: whats the command you give to run office?
<stdin> it's a nice app for ftp
<stdin> drkm: in koqueror, just copy the dir you want, and paste to the ftp server, it should copy all the sub-dirs
<uranther> surgy: ooffice, oodraw, whatever, none of them work
<drkm> ok cool thanks
<stdin> konqu is a very useful app :)
<userundefined> <3 konqueror
<surgy> uranther..... if it gives no errors i cant help much, maybe remove the package and reinstall it?
<stdin> <3 koqueror & konversation (SVN version)
<uranther> surgy: tried that many times
<surgy> stdin: any ideas about uranther's problem?
<uranther> the bugzilla mentions it might be because of accessibility packages installed, but i uninstalled of those and still doesn't work
<uranther> i've also removed ~/.openoffice
<stdin> surgy, uranther: no, not really, but there is a channel for OpenOffice: #openoffice.org it may be the next place to ask
<uranther> tried them
<uranther> not much more help
<uranther> plus they're not very active :P
<stdin> it also may be a Java problem, as OOo depends heavily on that
<uranther> ok lemme try that
<uranther> i also tried installing mozilla because i know it depends on that for some reason too
<stdin> maybe it needs the gecko stuff
<uranther> i'll install the blackdown java sdk
<stdin> sun java may be better
<uranther> oh :|
<uranther> are there hardware recommendations for kubuntu? :P
<uranther> i think my computer is lacking
<uranther> like, err, wtf, where did adept go? it never opened
<stdin> I think, 192MB RAM and 1GHz CPU is recommended
<stdin> (don't quote me tho)
<uranther> oh i have 512mb and 1700+ (1.4ghz)
<uranther> but crap video card
<stdin> that's fine for kde
<uranther> i run a lot of programs
<uranther> but i have 158mb ram free so i guess it's cool
<stdin> I have 512MB and 1.8GHz with an intel GPU, KDE runs fine, make sure you have about 1GB of swap tho
<uranther> 815mb swap
<uranther> i didn't make that up o_O
<stdin> should be ok, but 1GB swap is reccommended anyway
<uranther> i dunno maybe i did, because swap is supposed to be at least 1.5x your ram size
<stdin> uranther: it's at most 1.5 * ram, the more ram, the less swap you neeed
<uranther> oh :/
<uranther> maybe i should install openoffice from the package on their website?
<uranther> seems like i tried that before though...
<esaym> my keyboard has some shortcut keys, anyone know how to coonfigure them?
<esaym> the volume and email ones work, but the internet one doesnt
<stdin> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<stdin> keytouch may be what you want
<stdin> !info keytouch edgy
<ubotu> keytouch: A program to configure the extra function keys of the keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 412 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<tjz> daskreech u here?
<esaym> I will look into keytouch
<tjz> anyone know of any good p2p programs?
<Adydaz> Ktorrent for bit torrents allright
<Adydaz> azuerus is better i belive..
<uranther> ktorrent is very good
<tjz> kool
<uranther> hey, how the hell do i get past this license crap with sun java
<stdin> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<uranther> i already accepted the license but now it wants me to hit ok
<uranther> and enter doesn't work
<uranther> !
<stdin> uranther: use apt-get, not adept
<NightBird> yeah, I like it when it does that.. >_>
<stdin> ... fixed in next release
<Mena> Jucato, hi
<uranther> ok still doesn't work with sun java6 bin jdk and all that jazz
<tjz> how the heck do u get flash player to install?
<stdin> !java9
<uranther> flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !sun-java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tjz> ...huh
<Mena> stdin, do you use karamba
<tjz> missed that window closed
<stdin> Mena: nope
<Mena> stdin,ok
<uranther> tjz, install flashplugin-nonfree
<stdin> !flash9 | tjz
<ubotu> tjz: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<tjz> ok got it
<tjz> keeps breaking
<allan>  /list SQL injection
<tjz> daskreech?
<larson9999> how is the turion 64 and linux? do they play nice?
<Rizada> boa noite pessoal
<xsacha> hey, if i have a computer getting the internet via a wireless a card.. and then i connect my kubuntu machine to it via ethernet -- can i get the internet on that kubuntu machine?
<franklin> yes,  xsacha
<franklin> separate interfaces
<franklin> wired is usually eth0 and wireless is eth1
<CpuWhiz> how do i reverse what the settings from Monitor & Display has done to my resolution
<xsacha> hmm so eth0 should be getting the internet from the other computers eth1? just doesnt seem to be working
<franklin> xsacha... what are you trying to do?
<tjz> ok i have another question how do i get my wireless card to work on kubuntu?
<franklin> i may have misunderxtood you
<xsacha> get the internet on the machine that doesnt have the wireless card by connecting, via ethernet, to the comp that does
<xsacha> i can send files over LAN with the ethernet but dont seem to have the internet
<franklin> the machine that gets the internet would need to be configured as a router
<xsacha> oh ok
<Rizada> alguem ai do Brasil ?
<franklin> so the other machine can use it to connect out
<xsacha> ill find out how to configure it as a router
<tjz> my wireless wont connect and im sittin next to tha router
<franklin> means nothing... you need to configure your wireless manually
<tjz> ok how?
<franklin> tjz i'. going to ask you to open up a terminal window
<tjz> k
<franklin> open up 2 actaully
<tjz> done
<franklin> using kubuntu, right?
<tjz> yea
<franklin> what kind of wap do you have?
<franklin> linksys?
<franklin> d-link?
<tjz> link sys
<tjz> linksys
<flaccid> oh ap
<franklin> ok, i know those
<tjz> kool
<stdin> !bt | Rizada
<franklin> have you set up the wap yet
<stdin> !br | Rizada
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Rizada: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<tjz> yea
<franklin> are you using WEP or WPA?
<franklin> that's encryption
<tjz> ...?  not sure
<franklin> check,,, it makes a difference to kubuntu
<franklin> it will not connect unless we can tell it what to use
<tjz> i got one onther laptop on tha same router but using windows
<franklin> how old is the router
<tjz> its not private
<tjz> not that old
<tjz> fair
<franklin> log onto the router and see under wireless if you are running WEP or WPA
<franklin> we need to know
<jmichaelx> !xscreensavers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensavers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tjz> wut iz wep?
<franklin> wired equivalency protocol
<tjz> and wpa
<franklin> it basically protects your wireless session about as well as being plaugged in with ethernet
<Jin> Need some quick help, trying to install kubuntu 6.06 on my laptop results in a blank screen when X starts, I fixed this once before but I forget how, can anyone help me out?
<flaccid> don't use wep anymore
<flaccid> its crackable
<franklin> use wpa... wi-fi protected access
<tjz> wpa
<tjz> oh crap my connection is WEP
<tjz> mybad
<franklin> you can change it to wpa
<jmichaelx> Jin: what kind of video card do you have?
<franklin> if you can, do so
<flaccid> franklin: and yeah only radius/802.1x is quiv to plugged in ethernet
<tjz> how
<Jin> ATI Radion Mobility X700, I'm installing on an Acer Travelmate 8100
<Jin> Radeon*
<franklin> there should be a chouce there
<tjz> where?
<franklin> choice
<jmichaelx> Jin: are you able to get the command line via ctrl+alt+F1?
<franklin> under wireless or security in the router configs
<Jin> jmichaelx, let me try
<tjz> ok its changed
<franklin> ok, set a new password for wpa
<franklin> dont tell me
<tjz> ok
<franklin> write it down, you'll need it in a few mintues
<tjz> ok done
<franklin> make sure you choose wpa-psk
<Jin> you guys doing like, a wireless-style card trick?
<tjz> ok
<franklin> done?
<tjz> yea
<tom__> hello
<franklin> ok... go to you terminal window
<franklin> either one
<tjz> k
<franklin> we have 2 open right?
<tjz> yea
<tjz> on desktp 3 and 4
<franklin> use the terminal to open up the following file: /etc/network/interfaces
<tom__> #ubuntu
<tjz> permision denied
<franklin> tjz... use kate....
<tjz> ?
<franklin> do the following in the terminal window: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<franklin> kate is a text editor
<Jin> jmichaelx, alright I'm at a terminal
<tjz> ok got  it up
<franklin> ok... are you familiar with commenting things out in linux?
<tjz> not really im new to tha system
<jay> kiba-dock refuses to hide after clicking on any launcher
<franklin> the ound symbol # is used to comment out lines in files
<franklin> er, pound symbol
<franklin> this thing: #
<tjz> im awesome in windows but here still readin
<jmichaelx> Jin: ok... try using the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'      and when you run that, select the 'radeon' driver (or 'ati' if you cannot find 'radeon')
<tjz> yea
<tjz> #
<tjz> ok
<franklin> ok.
<franklin> comment out everything under the section auto eth2
<tjz> ok one sec
<franklin> like this: #auto eth2
<tjz> #iface eth2 inet dhcp
<franklin> and then ditto for the iface line beneath it
<tjz> like this] 
<franklin> yes...good
<tjz> k
<franklin> what does you file look like now? what's commented out?
<tjz> the one                 auto ath0
<tjz> do i comment it tp
<tjz> to*] 
<franklin> yes
<tjz> ok and the line beneth it
<franklin> as well as auto wlan0
<tjz> ok
<ccherrett> I have a wireless card in my laptop. When I boot and run ifdown then ifup it configures and runs. How can I get it to do this automatically?
<tjz> ok done
<franklin> are eth1 and eth0 uncommented as well as auto lo
<franklin> leave those uncommented
<tjz> yeq
<tjz> yea*
<Jin> jmichaelx, I went through the reconfigure and tried to restart X, still no luck
<franklin> ok, under auto eth1, what does it say
<jmichaelx> Jin: you may have to reboot
<franklin> dont read any passwords into here
<jmichaelx> sudo shutdown -r now
<Jin> jmichaelx, that wouldn't work though since I'm on the livecd though?
<Jin> I think it's a multi-monitor problem, I just forget how to fix it, something about MonitorLayout I think...
<tjz> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<jmichaelx> Jin: AHHH... no, that would not work
<tjz> that
<franklin> that's it?
<jmichaelx> Jin: i thought you had installed kubuntu
<tjz> yea
<Jin> something about VDMS I THINK
<franklin> do you know what your ssid is?
<tjz> no
<Jin> not completely sure, I forget how I fixed this a year ago
<franklin> its the wireless access point service set identifier
<piro> has anyone had any luck hot swapping sata drives?
<franklin> tjz
<tjz> yea
<franklin> you got your ssid?
<franklin> it's not linksys, is it?
<jmichaelx> Jin: i would have expected it to detect your video card, but in the event it did not, there is likely some sort of command you need to type in at the boot prompt... maybe something like xvesa=radeon or something similar
<tjz> no
<franklin> good
<tjz> prolly
<tjz> noone has really messed with it
<franklin> change it to something else
<tjz> ok
<tjz> done
<franklin> call it Airstrip or something
<tjz> ok got it
<franklin> you made the chage on the router?
<tjz> crap wrong window how do i change it?
<franklin> on the router under wireless settings
<franklin> SSID name
<Jin> jmichaelx, lspci detects it, and so does the reconfigure
<franklin> ssid is service set ID
<franklin> it's just a name for the wireless router
<tjz> ok i got it
<tjz> dione
<franklin> the radio will broadcast that name
<franklin> ok
<tjz> done*
<jmichaelx> Jin: i am not sure what to say at this point.... maybe playing with your resolution would help
<franklin> back to the interfaces file
<franklin> in kate
<tjz> yea
<franklin> under the section auto eth1, and under the iface line, add the following... each on it's own line
<tjz> ok
<franklin> wpa-ssid "your-ssid-name" (no quotes)
<tjz> wpa-ssid    thats it
<franklin> there's more
<tjz> ok onesec
<franklin> so that line should look like this: wpa-ssid Airstrip
<franklin> cool?
<franklin> next line.... ready?
<franklin> under the last one...
<tjz> yea
<tjz> yea
<franklin> wpa-key-mgmt WPA-PSK
<franklin> one more line....
<tjz> ok
<franklin> wpa-passphrase "your-password-for-the-router" (i asked you to write it ealier)
<franklin> dont post your pw in here
<franklin> add it to the end of that last line... it's the WPA passphrase u did for the router ealier
<tjz> ok
<tjz> ok
<franklin> ok... done?
<tjz> yea
<franklin> so, in that file, the auto lo, auto eth0 and eth1 are all uncommented, right?
<tjz> yep
<franklin> and the others are commented, right?
<tjz> yea
<franklin> save the file
<franklin> click save
<Jin> got it
<tjz> ok
<franklin> ok
<franklin> is your ethernet cable plugged in to the machine?
<tjz> yea
<franklin> your laptop, i mean
<franklin> not the router
<Jin> or not...
<tjz> yea but im usong my desktopright now
<ForgeAus> what are X includes?
<franklin> it has a wireless card built in?
<stdin> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<stdin> ForgeAus: ^^
<tjz> no i installed it
<franklin> ok...
<franklin> type the following at the command line
<ubuntu> Heya
<Jin> NOW I've got it
<tjz> ok
<Jin> it WAS MonitorLayout options
<franklin> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<guille> hi
<guille> please see this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BoU75XKaO8
<tjz> wait in terminal or kate?
<franklin> terminal
<guille> i want know that Menu is used in this video
<Mobster> Which is better Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<franklin> my bust, should have told you
<guille> i want change mi K menu :)
<franklin> mobster...what works best for you is what's best
<Mobster> Ah
<tjz> ok
<Mobster> Which one will detect my widescreen monitor?
<franklin> both
<ForgeAus> um stdin are you sure they're packages? or have they been superceded or something
<ForgeAus> my adept doesn't show them
<franklin> xubuntu and edubuntu and kubuntu all use the UBUNTU base, just different packages
<franklin> tjz?
<tjz> franklin: how do i get flash to install i keep gettin break
<tjz> yea
<Mobster> I'm In Ubuntu now and I can scroll around the desktop with my mouse
<franklin> install flash?
<stdin> ForgeAus: you don't see xorg-dev ?
<tjz> yea
<franklin> do you have firefox installed?
<ForgeAus> I can't find it... refreshing the list
<tjz> no it breaks that to
<franklin> what browser are u using?
<stdin> ForgeAus: they are all in main
<franklin> define breaking, tjz?
<ccherrett> ok so I have to run wlassistant and then ifdown and ifup to get my wireless working. Can this be done automatically?
<tjz> konquer
<franklin> browser won't work with flash?
<gansinho> please, I'm having some problems with ktorrent... all my torrents keep changing from stalled to downloading... I do not have this issue in azureus for example, I'm not behind firewalls or proxys...
<franklin> or you can't install it?
<tjz> konqueror*
<tjz> ok
<franklin> ok, konq
<tjz> how?
<franklin> you want to install flash, right?
<tjz> yea
<franklin> ok
<franklin> hold on, let me hit my notes and i'll paste you a link how-to
<tjz> ok
<Mobster> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<franklin> tjz... this site is for ubuntu, but installing flash is the same
<tjz> ok
<tjz> that works
<franklin> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/    you can also hit the kubuntu wiki
<franklin> how is your wireless thing?
<franklin> ?
<franklin> must not be working...
<ForgeAus> ahh found some
<vas> Hey I am running Kubuntu and everything is sounding really low pitched like eveyrone has a deep voice when I listen to stuff
<tjz> doin good its connected
<franklin> cool...
<vas> how can I fix this?
<franklin> that was easy, right?
<tjz> thanx
<tjz> yea i guess
<franklin> no prob, glad i can help
<franklin> make a backup of your interfaces file
<vas> me?
<tjz> ok
<franklin> ready?
<franklin> in the terminal...
<tjz> me?
<intelikey> you
<vas> tjz: yes you srry i jumped into that
<tjz> k
<tjz> yea wut 4?
<Adydaz> frankin where is the kubuntu wiki
<franklin> google for kubuntu wiki... it will be there
<Adydaz> shot
<franklin> i forget the link
<franklin> i have so many bookmarks, my head hurts
<Mena> how to link to trash and when its full the con for it work and when its emptu the icon fior it
<Mena> icon*
<Mena> empty*
<franklin> tjz...copy that file... cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak
<tjz> k
<franklin> sorry... i've got a gaim session going as well
<franklin> lol
<tjz> kool
<franklin> and lost is on
<tjz> im usin msn right now
<Adydaz> how do you support and add info to wiki?
<franklin> wiki is reader supported
<franklin> YOU can add to it
<Adydaz> nm
<vas> srry to be a botherrr, but a last roll call for anyone that might've missed my earlier question.. Everything is sounding in a low pitched tone like a very low voice.. Kubuntu OS
<Adydaz> i found it
<[R] eaper> anyone can help me with my ati card?
<franklin> what are you trying to do?
<intelikey> !sound | vas
<ubotu> vas: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mena> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<franklin> the bot beat me to it
<ForgeAus> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ForgeAus> hmmm thats weird
<flaccid> time for lunch
<ForgeAus> easy to say please use free formats, if your making the files yourself thats ok but if your recieving them you don't choose what format...
<intelikey> !ati [R] eaper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati [r] eaper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adydaz> ForgeAus: having issues playing mp3s?
<ForgeAus> me no
<intelikey> ForgeAus you can allways dirrect them to /dev/null if they are in non-free formats...
<franklin> non-free sucks
<tjz> franklin: my audio will not work
<franklin> when  did this happen?
<tjz> it happened when i installed kubuntu
<[R] eaper> my ati card doesn work right
<franklin> make sure arts is enabled like the bot said above
<intelikey> !ati | [R] eaper
<ubotu> [R] eaper: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[R] eaper> i have the latest ati drivers, but my screen look bad
<intelikey> ooops.  guess i wasn't paying attention the first time.
<[R] eaper> here is my xorg.0.log http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/885944
<tjz> it will not work i installed it and put in a cd and using head phones hte only program i can actually hear music is kscd
<franklin> make sure the volune is up
<vas> play with the mixer
<franklin> i suck at sound issues
<franklin> i really do
<tjz> it is  i plugged my head phones into the back of my dt but i hear nithing and in the front cd drive i only hear it in kscd
* intelikey plays with the mixer
* intelikey also plays with a spoon
<joshi> Hello
* intelikey gets spoon cought in the mixer and breaks it...
<vas> ya the bot gave me nothin.. still low pitched sound
<Mena> How to set a link to trash to chage the icon when its full and empty on dektop?
<joshi> i play with wine mdk 2 but the sound does not work has anyone an idea?
<Mena> desktop*
<tjz> crap
<BluesKaj> vas, check your soundcard connection , sounds like humm
<vas> ok
<surgy> joshi: a conflict with another program locking the sound driver?
<vas> its not the speakers BTW
<joshi> sound works without a game...
<Lord_Flasheart> hi i'm not able to get kubuntu to work on my lapto
<joshi> wich could it be?
<[R] eaper> please someone take a look to my xorg.0.log and tell me what is wrong http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/885944
<joshi> ups which
<Lord_Flasheart> i think the problem may be the nvidia geforce go 7950 gtx sli cards
<CVirus> Lord_Flasheart: not work ? yeah right
<intelikey> sound is over rated.
<piro> is freenx gnome specifc by chance?
<intelikey> any deaf person can tell ya that.
<joshi> could i change the sound in wine to another engine or sth like that?
<Lord_Flasheart> when you install it with the alternate text installer (the graphical one won't boot)
<CVirus> intelikey: you're deaf ?
<CVirus> joshi: winecfg
<Lord_Flasheart> the machine still doesn't boot after the install
<intelikey> CVirus no just hard of listening.
<Lord_Flasheart> but won't get beyond the loading screen with the blue bar
<Lord_Flasheart> just drops out to a blank screen forever
<Lord_Flasheart> i looked in the x org config file and it is using the vesa driver
<CVirus> Lord_Flasheart: next time ... put your question in one messege .... now ... edit the boot parameters and remove quiet and splash
<CVirus> Lord_Flasheart: and see where it fails
<Lord_Flasheart> CVirus: could you tell me how to edit the boot parameters, i have not done that before?
<[R] eaper> any radeon x1600 owner here??
<intelikey> Lord_Flasheart [esc]    select the line you wish to edit and hit  [E] 
<joshi> just a moment please...
<joshi> i will look
<Lord_Flasheart> intelikey: is that in a particular file?
<vas> hey in Kmix I accidentally got rid of that top bar Files Options Help thing
<intelikey> at the grub prompr
<vas> I right clicked n got rid of the toolbar
<intelikey> t
<vas> my bad how do I get it back lol
<CVirus> Lord_Flasheart: when grub is counting down .. press the escape key .. then press the "e" button .. and go to the line with the parameters and press the "e" button again .. and remove quiet and splash and press the enter key then press the "b" key
<Lord_Flasheart> cool, i will try that and let you know what's up
<intelikey> vas alt+f2  type in kicker
<CVirus> Lord_Flasheart: sure
<vas> intelikey: nah nada
<intelikey> vas sounds like you hid it.
<intelikey> search the bottom top sides of the screen
<vas> intekiley ahh god..
<franklin> lost sucks tonight
<intelikey> vas,   i am not.   don't you accuse me of that.
<vas> intelikey I caught you red handed.. the search is over give up
* intelikey hides from vas
<vas> *vas cracks out the yamicha
<MukiEX-da> Is anyone here getting "the mouse problem"?
<MukiEX-da> Anyone? This mouse thing is making kubuntu unusable =(
<eddy> helloo
<eddy> does someone see this message?
<MukiEX-da> Yes eddy
<eddy> thanks!
<franklin> lol
<Agent_bob> eddy you can always /ping eddy   to make sure you are connected.
<eddy> good tip!
<ccherrett> ok this sucks!
<vas> nooo!
<ccherrett> I have been trying to connect my wireless for hours
<vas> what can I do about a lost toolbar
<Jucato> vas: which toolbar?
<vas> KMix the File Options Help Toolbar thingy
* Admiral_Chicago waves to my mail man
<ccherrett> it connects withsome commandline power but not automatically
<vas> I can't filda place to right click
<Agent_bob> vas   killall kicker ;kicker
<vas> soI can get it back
<Jucato> vas: Ctrl+M
<Admiral_Chicago> vas: Ctrl + M
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago
<ccherrett> can someone help
<vas> i fuckin love you guys
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ha beat you! :P
<vas> excusethe language
<Admiral_Chicago> ccherrett: whats the problem.
<vas> thats been drivin me nuts
<MukiEX-da> Anyone? Mouse several pixels below where it should be?
<MukiEX-da> Cursor not matching location?
<vas> that was problem 1 tho, now I g2 fix my computer from makin everythin sound in a deep deep low voice
<ubuntu> hi.. I have a question reg kubuntu install.. could someone help
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: spelling mistake...that could get ugly quick..
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ccherrett> Admiral_Chicago: if I run wlassistant and then ifdown eth1 and ifup eth1 i get connectivity
<ccherrett> Admiral_Chicago: but not on boot
<Admiral_Chicago> okay. I have heard of this error before not sure how to fix it other than writing a scipt
<ccherrett> I have played with /etc/network/interfaces but nothing is working for me
<ubuntu> I have already Redhat + win2k + win98 on my system.. how easy is it to replace REDHAT with Kubuntu???
<MukiEX-da> Please, any help would be appreciated. Even a remote point in the right direction, my interface is completely fucking unusable as it is =(
<MukiEX-da> The ubuntu forums don't seem to have anything on this bug.
<Agent_bob> ubuntu  pretty easy.  but are you sure you want to ?
<ubuntu> Yes.. i hate REDHAT
<Admiral_Chicago> ccherrett: like I said, I don't know how to fix it. I would write a script
<ccherrett> Admiral_Chicago: how could I get that script to run on boot?
<Admiral_Chicago> ccherrett: type this is a konsole
<Agent_bob> ubuntu then what makes you think you will like ubuntu ?   you can have kde on redhat too you know ?
<dwidmann> ubuntu: should be as easy as wiping redhat's partition(s), and reusing those for kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> cd Desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> err actually
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to print with a Cannon bjc-265sp.  When I was setting up the printer test page worked.  However nothing else will.  Pages I try to print just stay on processing.  What should I do?
<ubuntu> what happens to my lilo loader ??
<Admiral_Chicago> cd ~/.kde/Autostart
<stdin> ccherrett: just add a line like "pre-up wlassistant" to the interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<Agent_bob> it gets replaced by grub
<dwidmann> ubuntu: Kubuntu will replace it with grub
<Admiral_Chicago> touch AdmiralsScript.sh
<Admiral_Chicago> nano AdmiralsScript.sh
<ubuntu> will it retain other info in LILO reg windows installs???
<dwidmann> it shouldn't have any trouble detecting the windows partitions and adding them to the list
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo ifdown eth1
<kgx> lets say i have a directory and there are some subdirectories (.svn to be particular) in it. whats the quickest way of getting rid of all the .svn directories?
<Admiral_Chicago> (drop down a line)
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo ifup eth1
<Admiral_Chicago> Ctrl + O
<Admiral_Chicago> Enter
<Agent_bob> ubuntu it "should" setup up the windows partition to boot.   if it doesn't it's not hard to add an entry.
<ccherrett> Admiral_Chicago: ok I think it will need some iwconfig commands first
<Agent_bob> ubuntu as far as it using any of the existing information.  NO!
<ccherrett> Admiral_Chicago: should I put them in first?
<stdin> kgx: find /path/to/dir -type d -name ".svn" -exec rm -r {} \;
<Admiral_Chicago> chmod 700 AdmiralScript.sh
<Admiral_Chicago> ccherrett: if you like
<ccherrett> Admiral_Chicago: ok cool I will play with that
<ccherrett> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> ccherrett: let me know if it doesn't work
<ccherrett> crazy_bus: hows it going?
<ccherrett> Admiral_Chicago: I will thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, Ive been playing with scripts lately. not too good, but I can make it do some things
<kgx> stdin: thanks :)
<Agent_bob> echo -e '!#/bin/sh \n\nsudo ifdown eth1 \nsudo ifup eth1\n' > AdmiralsScript.sh ;chmod 700 AdmiralsScript.sh
<Agent_bob> Admiral_Chicago ^
<crazy_bus> ccherrett: about your story?  Or the printer.  The printer still isn't working
<Admiral_Chicago> Agent_bob: yea, that would work. like I said, i've just started playing with commands. I'll keep that in mind
<osiris> is it possible to use mp3's or wav files for kde system sounds ?
<Kyral> osiris: Yes
<osiris> how.  neither work, and i have done all the stuf for playing restricted formats
<surgy> osiris: as long as you have the proper decoder
<surgy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ccherrett> crazy_bus: alsa just the printer :)
<Agent_bob> Admiral_Chicago if you use redirrects to write scripts. one odd querk you should be aware of sudo echo 'blah' > file    writes file as normal user because of the redirrect.  have to use something like    echo 'blah' | sudo tee file       just thought i'd mention that ahead of time, so it didn't supprise you.
<surgy> !mp3 | osiris
<ubotu> osiris: please see above
<osiris> and thats a > yer looking for
<lontra> anyone know if there are any official packages of the opensuse kickoff menu for kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> pota
<ubuntu_> de leche
<osiris> again, not related to the kde system sounds.  playing these files in a media player works fine.  they just wont work as system sounds for kde
<Agent_bob> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Agent_bob> osiris so convert them to .au
<osiris> good solution.  change the problem.
<Agent_bob> i guess you are going to tell me you don't know how to "save as"
<Agent_bob> or .ogg if you like compressed.
<Agent_bob> osiris and if the player you are using can't do that. audacity can.
<vas> is there a Default button for KMixer b/c I think it might be causing the low voices for my movies
<GuyFromHell> so what would be the (k)ubuntu equivelent of running `dhcpcd eth1`?
<Admiral_Chicago> Agent_bob: okay thanks i'll remember that
<Adydaz> GuyFromHell: DHCP issues?
<Agent_bob> Admiral_Chicago yeah it threw me for a loop the first time i ran into it.
<Adydaz> dhclient i think is what your looking for..
<GuyFromHell> Adydaz: wireless issues, I'm trying to figure out what's wrong
<uranther> package from openoffice's website doesn't work either
<uranther> same problem
<GuyFromHell> Adydaz: that's it, I'll give it a shot from here. thanks
<Zorix> any reason why amarok doesnt do shoutcast streams.. a get an error about a demux plugin
<Zorix> as far as i know all codecs are installed
<Agent_bob> !demux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zorix> is there a package?
<Agent_bob> libxine-extracodecs ?
<Agent_bob> apt-cache search demux
<Zorix> doesnt exist
<Zorix> ok
<Agent_bob> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> Zorix: try #amarok maybe
<Agent_bob> it exists in multiverse repos Zorix
<Agent_bob> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Mena> How to set a link to trash to chage the icon when its full and empty on desktop?
<Zorix> installed mpegdemux package and no difference
<Zorix> oh multiverse ok
<Agent_bob> Mena maybe right click on the icon > configure (preferances)    click the icon picture select the imbeding trashcan
<Mena> Agent_bob, i will try
<Uberuxterm> hey i was on the FAQ for kubuntu, it says to enable multiverse and other respotories, i have to go to synaptic, etc but kubuntu dont have it
<Uberuxterm> so how do i enable them
<Zorix> Agent_bob: i installed that package, same result
<Adydaz> Uberuxterm: you need to edit it with kate
<Adydaz> use kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Uberuxterm> what file and what do i add
<Uberuxterm> ok
<Uberuxterm> what do i add
<Agent_bob> that was the full extant of my knowledge in that dirrection.  maybe someone else can help you.
<Uberuxterm> if iw ant to enable restricted, etc and everything later i will be adding mp3 support
<Adydaz> add the word multiverse to the end
<Adydaz> but firstly ensure its not commented out and allkready there with a ##
<Adydaz> err #
<Uberuxterm> ok
<Agent_bob> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main universe multiverse restricted
<Agent_bob> like that   ^
<ccherrett> Admiral_Chicago: it seems to be more complicated than I thought
<Adydas> if you get lost try this it might help somewhat..
<ccherrett> that script does not work
<Adydas> http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html
<Zorix> now it works after i kill the app a 2nd time it works
<Zorix> thanks Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> ccherrett does it stop and restart the eth1 interface ?
<Admiral_Chicago> ccherrett: what do you do when you turn on wlanassist?
<Admiral_Chicago> are you sure its not like wl0
<Agent_bob> Zorix welcome.
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bob im on kubuntu 6.06ls , should i paste my sources on a pastebin and show u
<ubuntu> Assalamualaikum w.b.t.
<ccherrett> Admiral_Chicago: when I run wlassistant it brings up a connection to iynksys
<ccherrett> linksys
<ccherrett> Admiral_Chicago: I click on that and can see it run a bunch of commands on the command line
<ccherrett> It fails to esstablish the connection but when I run ifup and ifdown it then works
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, not sure..
<ccherrett> it does not work untill I run wlassistant
<KanRiNiN> Hey.  I can't find how to switch my default file manager from konqueror to dolphin
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bob ok thx
<Agent_bob> np
<Necronomicon> hola a todos
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bob should i do this, and then upgrade to edgy
<Necronomicon> kubuntu en espaol?
<Uberuxterm> overwrite with tihs file and then uprade
<Uberuxterm> upgradE*
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe start a wlanassistant before it. then I think you can make the script wait 30 seconds
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | Necronomicon
<ubotu> Necronomicon: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Necronomicon> !es
<Agent_bob> upgrading is entirely up to you.  i still run 6.6
<ccherrett> Admiral_Chicago: wlassistant is a GUI
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bob are we missing out on anything
<Admiral_Chicago> ccherrett: i know.
<ccherrett> ok
<Agent_bob> i'm not.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm just not sure how to help you
<Uberuxterm> im too dumb to know the differences
<Dr_willis> that sounds like most windows users.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Agent_bob> then you'll never miss the extra bugs.
<Necronomicon> games for kubuntu dapper?
<Uberuxterm> hah
<Uberuxterm> i am a win user btw
<Uberuxterm> on my lap
<Dr_willis> I play lots of games
<ForgeAus> me 2
<Dr_willis> Puzzle Pirates is fun for a change of pace.
<Agent_bob> you play with your lap ?    shame on you.    and shame on you for telling us.
<Necronomicon> sotty for mi bad english room
<KanRiNiN> Does anyone know about changing the default file manager?
<Necronomicon> web page with kde games???
<ForgeAus> necro skip linux games and go for emulation :)
<Agent_bob> Necronomicon "tome"   linux game tome    that's the place to look.
<Malay_Linux> I am using Konversation at Kubuntu Linux 6.10 Edgy Eft
<ForgeAus> adept has lots of games
<Dr_willis> KanRiNiN,  not too sure thats doable.. you can install others and just make some shortcuts to them on the desktop.. but i cant say that ive seen Konqueror totally disabled
<Necronomicon> sorry i have not grafic card
<manchicken> ubotu: firefox32 is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Admiral_Chicago> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Necronomicon> my grafic card is a onboard sis 630
<cpk1> Necronomicon: there is a kdegames meta package that will install all the kde games in the repos
<KanRiNiN> Dr_willis: Thanks.  I just read the article about it being more usable and thought I'd try.  I'll just set up dolphin /home/* shortcuts :-)
<Necronomicon> yes kde games i have but more games?
<Agent_bob> kdegames - KDE Games metapackage
<Dr_willis> KanRiNiN,  i dident find dolphin mure useable. :)
<pointfivezero> !kdegames
<ubotu> kdegames: KDE Games metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Agent_bob> Necronomicon "tome"   linux game tome    that's the place to look. <<< repost.    google   "linux game tome"
<Dr_willis> Not the Linux Game Tomb :)
<Necronomicon> ok i see a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<Necronomicon> for more information
<Agent_bob> Necronomicon or ignore me altogather...
<cpk1> Necronomicon: just search the repos too, there are several free games in there
<Necronomicon> heyy see
<Necronomicon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgZhiYff7nM
<Agent_bob> cpk1 like apt-cache search game | wc -l
<dawn> where can one get some kubuntu stickers?
<Dr_willis> print some out? :)
<dawn> to cover the ugly "Designed for Windows Xp"
<Agent_bob> yeah print them.
<dawn> Well..
<Agent_bob> oh wait.  my printer don't work.
<dawn> thats too easy
<Agent_bob> how to get cups working ?
<Agent_bob> medic !
<Dr_willis> ive seen linux 'case badges' at thinkgeek, and other sites
<dawn> i got cups to work with my  dell printer :)
<dawn> canon pixma 1700, forget it
<Dr_willis> i got a canon 1600
<dawn> btw: I did wreck my ubunto ditro on the bosses laptop :)
<dawn> *distro
<Agent_bob> well this should almost print raw.  but cups don't work.   as in still BUSTED.
<dawn> which model printer
<Necronomicon> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
<Agent_bob> dawn lexmark 1020
<dawn> hmmm
<dawn> i have a rebranded lexmark
<Agent_bob> very well supported for many years in linux.
<Agent_bob> all i have to do is add it to cups..... except cups is hosed.
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bob, i updated the source, now when i do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll and 5-6 other things it says "package not found"
<dawn> think geek badges are ugly
<Agent_bob> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll - GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm that's a search from the same sources.list
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bobwhat you mean?
<Agent_bob> i mean i did apt-cache search gstreamer0.10-pit   and it spit out that.
<Uberuxterm> oh
<Uberuxterm> but it dont work
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm   sudo apt-get update
<Agent_bob> close package managers first.
<Uberuxterm> im at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestricedFormats under ubuntu 6.06/6.10
<Uberuxterm> all closed
<Uberuxterm> just konsole open
<Agent_bob>   ubuntu 6.06/6.10   ?
<Uberuxterm> kubuntu site goes there
<Agent_bob> that's dapper sources.   have you upgraded to edgy ?
<Uberuxterm> no
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm do lsb_release -a
<Uberuxterm> i'm on kubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Uberuxterm> im on dapper
<Agent_bob> ok and what is the error ?
<Agent_bob> you did   sudo apt-get update     ?
<Agent_bob> did it complete without errors  ?
<Agent_bob> am i talking to my self again  ?
<Malay_Linux> Can buntu users get free CD?
<Uberuxterm> i didnt do that let me try
<Agent_bob> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<slyfox> Does Koffice support .doc files ?
<Agent_bob> which .doc ?
<slyfox> Agent_bob: microsoft word files
<slyfox> xp 2003
<Dr_willis> Whats up Doc.
<Dr_willis> :)
<anees> hi
<Uberuxterm> not much Doc
<anees> I want to configure kannel on kubuntu
<anees> but unable to do it
<Dr_willis> kannel?
<anees> can anyone help me plz
<anees> yes
<Agent_bob> but i don't know the answer anyway.    slyfox just pointing out that there are at least 5 .doc formats.
<Dr_willis> never heard of it. :)
<anees> it's a sms gateway
<slyfox> I just wonder if it can open and save .doc word files xp and 2003 fiels ?
<bkudria> I just posted a new version of my 'snippit' app - a script to type text snippets for you quickly.  Now with in-place replacement support!  I'd appreciate any feedback! http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52197
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bob it works now, i had to update the apt-get. thx.
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm np.   welcome
<Uberuxterm> i like synaptic..
<Uberuxterm> the one on this one sucks
<anees> anybody help me configuring kannel??
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm you will now see a lot more packages avalable in the package manager.
<Dr_willis> Uberuxterm,  then install it...
<Adydas> Why do you need to do that anees?>
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm install synaptic.
<anees> to configure sms gateway
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bob u can do that/
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bob i thought it was only for gnome
<GuyFromHell> can someone point me in the direction of making knetworkmanager work (I can get the blasted thing to work just typing in `iwconfig eth1 essid XXXXX key XXXXX` and `dhclient eth1` but I can't figure out how to replicate it in the program)
<Uberuxterm> lol
<Dr_willis> Uberuxterm,  you arwe thinkng  'small' :)
<Agent_bob> this is linux.   custom is the key  and free is the word.
<Uberuxterm> how do i install it
<Dr_willis> you can mix and match/run gnome and kde apps
<Dr_willis> same as ya install everything else.
<Uberuxterm> adept sucks
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install synaptic is one way
<Dr_willis> Uberuxterm,  yea sure.. whatever.. You dont know how to install synaptic.. but you have enough experience to say adept suck..... :P
<Uberuxterm> Dr_willis, i can install gnome programs too? but why dont gnome have kde apps then , like when they release it i only seen it with gnome apps, and vice versa
<anees> anybody help me configuring kannel plz
<Dr_willis> Uberuxterm,  you should see all the apps in the menus.
<Agent_bob> in adept  or aptitude or dselect or with apt-get     or heck you could even dl the package and use dpkg -i  to install it    or even get the suorce code and compile it.     how do you want to install it ?
<Uberuxterm> ill do the one line easy command :
<Uberuxterm> :D
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Malay_Linux> I've got Dapper CD... can I get next release CD for free?
<Uberuxterm> no there is a charge
<Uberuxterm> haha
<Agent_bob> Malay_Linux did you go to the shipit page ?
<anees> anybody help me configuring kannel plz
<anees> anybody help me configuring kannel plz
<Adydas> what do you need to do that for anees
<Agent_bob> anees what do you mean configuring kernel ?    you building from source ?
<anees> yes building from source
<Dr_willis> geee most pople would read the docs/man pages and figure it out.. :)
<Dr_willis> it cant be that hard.
<dawn> question
<Agent_bob> anees you have build-essential installed ?
<anees> but got an error
<anees> no
<dawn> does grub have backups?
<anees> plz guide me
<Dr_willis> anees,  then why not tell us the error? instead ofbeing vague.
<Dr_willis> dawn,  not normally
<Agent_bob> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Adydas> shouldnt we find out why hes compiling it first
<Agent_bob> !b-e | anees
<ubotu> anees: please see above
<ubuntu_> hello
<dawn> ok nm
<anees> ok
<Uberuxterm> hey, how do i know the names for programs? for example, if i want to download terminal not konsole, or other programs..apt-get install <name> is there some list on sites
<dawn> its recovery mode which is different
<Dr_willis> !info kannel
<ubotu> kannel: WAP and SMS gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-17 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<Dr_willis> looks like its in the repos....
<nn17> .
<Dr_willis> unless one needs thelatest version.
<Adydas> Uberuxterm: apt-cache search searchforwhatever
<Dr_willis> Uberuxterm,  a read of the apt-get guides is WELL worth the effort.
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Uberuxterm> nice works
<Dr_willis> and how repositories work is anotehr thing to get educated on.
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<koyo001> ok i have a problem with adept
<anees> i am installing build essential right now
<Dr_willis> Im apt-fu skills are sort of minimal.. i reread the docs every so often to relearn stuff.
<koyo001> keeps crashing while updating
<koyo001> can anyone help me out with this
<Dr_willis> anees,  you realize that package is allready in the repositories and can be installed without compiling.
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm apt-cache search "anything you think would be in the name or discription"    and/or  apt-cache show "package-name"     for details about any give package
<anees> how
<Adydas> anees: apt-get install kannel
<anees> basically i m newby in linux
<Adydas> sudo apt-get isntall kannel
<anees> ok
<Dr_willis> anees,   a read of the apt-get guides is WELL worth the effort.
<Adydas> install
<dawn> has anyone had any broken packages after updating in the past few days?
<anees> ok...thanx
<Dr_willis> !info kannel
<ubotu> kannel: WAP and SMS gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-17 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<dawn> !ubuntu0minimal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu0minimal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dawn> !ubuntu-minimal
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm sometimes i have to fillter the output   apt-cache search game | grep board | less    show me all board games installable.
<dawn> ok so what is ubuntu-minimal?
<dawn> machine upset over it
<Agent_bob> !ubuntu-minimal
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<dawn> lol, i just did that
<Dr_willis> that has to be some meta-package.. being so small
<anees> adydas I m installing kannel
<anees> sudo apt-get install kannel
<Agent_bob> it's a meta package that depends on some things that the ubuntu team desided you needed.
<anees> can u plz guide me how to configure it
<anees> got an error
<dawn> well all I did was atempt in installing  a wireless verizon modem and updated some packages
<anees> while installing kannel
<dawn> and now its broked..
<dawn> :(
<dawn> oh dear
<Adydas> anees: try here
<Adydas> http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html
<Adydas> it worked for me..
<Adydas> hopefully it can help you
<anees> ok
<Agent_bob> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Dr_willis> 'configure' is NOT the same as 'compile'
<dawn> lol
<anees> ok
<Agent_bob> configure != make
<Dr_willis> and 'install'  (via apt-get) is not the same as compile, or configure. :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<anees> ok
<Agent_bob> apt-get install != {configure,make}
<Agent_bob> ok so that last one doesn't actually work anywhere.... it was best i could do on such short notice.
<Agent_bob> apt-get install != configure  ||  apt-get install != make
<Agent_bob> there that one will work  :)
<GuyFromHell> can someone help me set up knetworkmanager or point me in the direction of making it work through a guide or something
<GuyFromHell> the wireless "tubes" work fine when I use iwconfig/dhclient but I can't get it to work therough the gui
<GuyFromHell> (which is rather unfortunate considering the reason I downloaded feisty was to use this when I got to school)
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bob i accidently killed the gui..how do i restart x?/kde
<Malay_Linux> I want to lunch...
<Agent_bob> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Uberuxterm> great :(
<Dr_willis> or 'startx' :)
<Uberuxterm> that just restarted comp
<Uberuxterm> man that was the command!
<Uberuxterm> start x
<Uberuxterm> not restart lol
<vegasmcpc> how do i find the uuid of a device?
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm if you want i single session    startx
<vegasmcpc> i'm trying to add a raid5 array to my /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> vegasmcpc,  look in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Uberuxterm> ok
<Uberuxterm> my fault for not being claer
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm no   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart    did not restart the computer.
<Dr_willis> it 'restarts' the kdm service
<vegasmcpc> Dr_willis: i need the uuid of a device that's not mounted yet
<vegasmcpc> i'm trying to add a new drive to my /etc/fstab
<Agent_bob> the k display manager   to be more persific
<Dr_willis> vegasmcpc,  plug it in.. it 'should' show up in that /dev/disks-by stuff... THEN you edit the fstab
<Agent_bob> specise ?
<vegasmcpc> Dr_willis: it's not like it needs to be plugged in, it's a raid5 array that i just created
<Dr_willis> vegasmcpc,  eww... Hmm... no idea how uuid works with raid stuff...
<vegasmcpc> the array is functional, i formatted it, i just don't know how to mount it or add it to my /etc/fstab
<vegasmcpc> there was a command to find the uuid in konsole, but i can't remember it
<Dr_willis> thers some complex command that can do it -
<Dr_willis> but its like a /dev/sd# deviice isent it? or similer?
<Agent_bob> echo $UUID  ?
<Agent_bob> uid ?
<Dr_willis> thats User id.  :) not the devices UUID.
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Agent_bob> blklist
<Agent_bob> blkid
<Bearcat> hello all
<Agent_bob> which ever you have.
<jbruckman> hello!
* jbruckman is away
<fakepatriot> can anyone tell me how to install things from a cd with Wine?
<Agent_bob> also tune2fs will show the UUID for an fs i think...
<Bearcat> i'm an oldie to linux but a newbie to kubuntu. I just installed kubuntu 6.06 (it was the only disc i had). Clicking on Fetch Updates in synaptic gives me no changes. Can i assume this is because the repository addresses are out of date? if so, where can i download a good default repository file from?
<Bearcat> jbruckman: hello
<Admiral_Chicago> Bearcat: no, it fetches updates, but doesn't install them
<fakepatriot> did you enable all of the deb repositories?
<Admiral_Chicago> for that you want to commit changes or something like that. ful upgrade
<fakepatriot> oh yeah...yoiu need to click apply changes to install them...
<Agent_bob> tune2fs -l /dev/hda1 | grep UUID         addressing may very.
<Bearcat> hmmm
<koyo001> where can i get a wmv viewer
<Agent_bob> vlc
<fakepatriot> !mplayer
<Admiral_Chicago> Bearcat: did you apply?
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<koyo001> does anyone know
<koyo001> mplayer
<Agent_bob> koyo001 you just got two answers
<Agent_bob> vlc  and mplayer
<koyo001> vlc
<fakepatriot> yep
<Agent_bob> how many do you want ?
<koyo001> thanks
<koyo001> will try searching them
<fakepatriot> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<fakepatriot> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Bearcat> there we go. Got it!
<Agent_bob> !info vlc
<koyo001> i just want one
<Bearcat> Thanks :)
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<koyo001> but one that plays everything
<Agent_bob> that's the one i meant   ^
<fakepatriot> can anyone tell me how to install things from a cd with Wine?
<Agent_bob> wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe
<Agent_bob> ?
<fakepatriot> does that work?
<fakepatriot> ill try
<Agent_bob> some times.
<fakepatriot> well it's WoW
<Agent_bob> beats me, never tried it.
* Agent_bob is not a gamer
<fakepatriot> nice
<koyo001> i have problems with adept
<fakepatriot> neh doesn't seem to be working....
<koyo001> it says it cannot commit packages
<fakepatriot> did you give it $3?
<koyo001> can anyone help me out
<Agent_bob> echo $3 1 2 3
<Agent_bob> koyo001 what are you trying to do in adept ?
<fakepatriot> no actually im not sure what is wrong...i am only about a week or two into linux...
<koyo001> just trying to instsall
<draik> What is a good P2P app?
<draik> The new frostwire won't start
<Bearcat> wow. adept is nice
<koyo001> or upgrade
<Bearcat> sure alot faster then my distro :)
<koyo001> does not let me do anything
<Agent_bob> koyo001 open a konsole and type in     sudo echo yes
<Necronomicon> kubuntu minimal requirements?
<Agent_bob> lets make sure you have sudoers rights.
<bigredradio> "Network Manager" sees my wireless device as a wired device. Anyone heard of this before?
<koyo001> ok typed it
<koyo001> what is that command supposed to do
<Agent_bob> did it way  yes ?
<koyo001> reset
<koyo001> yes
<koyo001> it said yes
<koyo001> but what does that mean
<Agent_bob> means sudo is working ok . hmmmm   kill the adept package manager and do this.
<Necronomicon> kubuntu system minimal requeriments
<Necronomicon> ??
<Agent_bob> kdesu adept
<Agent_bob> no wait.
<Jucato> on Dapper: kdesu adept
<Agent_bob> that wont give you output.
<Jucato> on Edgy: kdesu adept_manager
<draik> What is a good P2P app?
* Jucato just giving the program names...
<Jucato> draq
<Agent_bob> Jucato we need output.
<Jucato> draik: of which kind?
<Jucato> Agent_bob: run it in Konsole?
<Jucato> draik: torrent = KTorrent is good enough for regular needs.
<draik> music
<Agent_bob> yes.  but kdesu will dump the output to null wont it ?
<Jucato> oh that kind...
<Jucato> Agent_bob: hm...
<koyo001> ok
<koyo001> so in the end
<koyo001> what the hell am i supposed to do
<Agent_bob> koyo001 try  kdesu adept_manager
<Mena_> hey pla some one see this fstab http://pastebin.com/886375
<Mena_> bec i had a problem with fat32
<koyo001> humm
<Agent_bob> lets see if it gives error messages in the konsole.
<koyo001> will try that
<Jucato> Agent_bob: it does give messages before it starts running
<koyo001> is kdesu a program
<Agent_bob> Jucato but if there are errors while running ?    i don't think the konsole will get them will it ?
<Agent_bob> yes
<Agent_bob> like sudo
<koyo001> or a command
<Jucato> except if it crashes
<Mena_> plz*
<Agent_bob> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> koyo001: a command is a program :)
<Agent_bob> Mena_ what problem ?
<koyo001> ok gimme a sec
<Mena_> Agent_bob, the fat32 cant be mounted
<Jucato> can or can't?
<Mena_> cant*
<Mena_> sorry ^_^
<Jucato> what error is "mount" giving you?
<Mena_> hey its cant
<Mena_> sorry again
<Mena_> hehe
<Mena_> jucato, can't find hda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<koyo001> ok tried it
<Agent_bob> Mena_ so try the physical address rather than the UUID for that fs
<Agent_bob>  /dev/hda3
<Jucato> Mena_: what command are you using to mount it?
<Jucato> I'm also not sure if "defaults" should be in there
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo fdisk -l will list them
<Jucato> oh, and it should be "vfat" not "fat32"
<Agent_bob> Jucato defaults is fine there.  but it should be mounted at boot with those settings.
<Jucato> ah ok
<Agent_bob> yes vfat or auto
<Jucato> the line generated by mountconfig for me doesn't have defaults
<Agent_bob> Mena_ Jucato found it.    vfat
<Jucato> there is a very unknown GUI for creating mount points and mounting in Kubuntu :)
<Mena_> jucato, so what is the solution here bec i am lost
<Mena_> :)
<Jucato> Mena_: change fat32 to vfat first
<Agent_bob> Jucato i've done it with and without defaults,   doesnt matter. anything after that takes priority.
<Mena_> jucato, ok
<Agent_bob> Mena_ change fat32 to vfat
<Agent_bob> i'm slow.
<Mena_> agent_bob , ok
<Mena_>  :)
<Agent_bob> koyo001 so how goes the war now ?
<koyo001> well no change
<Agent_bob> is it working ?  is it not ?    do we have error messages to work with ?
<koyo001> trying to update to see if it can do it
<Agent_bob>  do we have error messages to work with ?
<koyo001> not working from what i can see
<koyo001> stays jammed
<koyo001> frozen
<Agent_bob> eeeek.
<koyo001> at 0 %
<Agent_bob> and no messages in the konsole ?
<Jucato> at these times, it's better to try using apt-get
<Mena_> What vfat its fat16
<koyo001> none
<Mena_> ??? :)
<Jucato> Mena_: it's both
<Jucato> vfat = fat16 *and* fat32
<Agent_bob> koyo001 ok kill that and do an       sudo apt-get update
<Mena_> jucato , ok but the part is fat32  i didnt get you right
* Jucato sighs....
<Jucato> Mena_: change the entry in fstab from fat32 to vfat
<Jucato> Mena_: because Linux sees fat16 and fat32 as one type of filesystem = vfat
<Agent_bob> Mena_ actually vfat = vertual (fat == "file allocation table")
<Mena_> ok :)
<Jucato> or "virtual" :D
<Mena_>  8-)
<Agent_bob> yeah that too
<Agent_bob> on tuesdays
<koyo001> doing a apt get update
<koyo001> ok that worked
<Dr_willis> and fat21 ?
<Dr_willis> and fat12
<Dr_willis> :)
<Agent_bob> koyo001 ok now you can      sudo apt-get upgrade           or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   if you prefer.
<Dr_willis> apt-get me a beer
<Agent_bob> very little differance in the two but they are different.
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis and fat8 for that matter can be mounted as  vfat
<Mena_>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/disk/by-uuid/45D5-3FDE, missing codepage or other error
<Mena_>   In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Mena_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bob, can i download theme packs, etc? using apt-get ..what is something good for kde 3.2 window decorations
<Jucato> you sure you got the correct UUID?
<Agent_bob> Mena_ ok so now try the address like i mentioned first.
<Mena_> jucato , yes
<Agent_bob> !kdelook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdelook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Mena_: first try using /dev instead of UUID
<Jucato> !themes | Uberuxterm
<ubotu> Uberuxterm: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jucato> !changethemes | Uberuxterm
<ubotu> Uberuxterm: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Mena_> ok
<Adydas> Nvidia lack of GLX how do i fix that?
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm that   ^
<DaSkreech> Hello all
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<Agent_bob> !ati | Adydas
<ubotu> Adydas: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> how are you?
<koyo001> ok
<Adydas> and err why is  Load    "glx" in my xorg.conf
<Adydas> i dont use ati
<Adydas> i use nvidia and its installed
<Jucato> Adydas: points to the same page
<koyo001> still stuck
<Adydas> and apparantrly the module is active
<koyo001> did the apt get
<koyo001> that worked
<Agent_bob> koyo001 message  ?
<jbruckman> why is everything so laggy?
<jbruckman> is it the server, or just me?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: If ou need me Ping :)
<Mena_> jucato , agent_bob, i did that delet the uuid and type /dev/hda3 and now its telling me cant find
<koyo001> Reading package lists... Done
<Agent_bob> jbruckman servers are lagging a little tonight
<DaSkreech> Jucato: working on another window
<koyo001> last message posted from apt get
<Mena_> jucato , agent_bob, i did wrong ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: do I ever need you? :)
<Jucato> j/k
<jbruckman> Agent_bob: okay. glad it isn't just me then.
<Jucato> koyo001: that's from "sudo apt-get update" right?
<jbruckman> Agent_bob: thanks
<DaSkreech> Jucato: No you are the man! But I can't help hanging on your magnificent coattails
<DaSkreech> Jucato: can you blame me?
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Agent_bob> Mena_ sudo fdisk -l | grep hda
<c-ron> how can i get the kmix sound control applet back into my system tray upon boot? right now it only displays when i load kmix manually
<koyo001> yeah sudo apt get
<Admiral_Chicago> jbruckman: i did a mad lag a bit ago. its the network
<Adydas> Is this good? direct rendering: Yes
<Jucato> !autostart | c-ron
<ubotu> c-ron: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Mena_> Agent_bob, ok
<ashu_> #join #ltsp
<Jucato> c-ron: put a link to /usr/bin/kmix in ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<Uberuxterm> Agent_bob how do i switch between Window managers?
<Jucato> Adydas: yes. that means you have OpenGL direct rendering
<Jucato> Uberuxterm: from the Session type in the Login Screen
<c-ron> thanks, i'll try those
<Agent_bob> Mena_ that should show you the partition you are looking for.   if it's no longer hda3  then adjust apropretly.
<Uberuxterm> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> you could just right click. create link to application. That's a simple way for me to do it c-ron & Jucato
<Uberuxterm> Jucato i cant do it if im already in kde?
<Mena_> Agent_bob, ok
<Adydas> ok so what does this error mean, Assertion failed: FriendlyName!=NAME_None [File:UnClass.cpp]  [Line: 684] 
<koyo001> =jucato
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: notice I said "link". I didn't specify which kind of link for some reason :)
<Jucato> koyo001: ok, what were you doing in Adept that make it say "can't commit changes"?
<Agent_bob> Uberuxterm not sure kde will let you do that.  twm blackbox fluxbox icewm xfce   and a few others will let you switch from the menu.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: good point. I'm going to bed
<koyo001> upgrading
<koyo001> or trying to download a package
<Jucato> koyo001: you clicked on Full Upgrade?
<koyo001> yeah
<Jucato> koyo001: try to do the same using apt-get. see if it will give you errors
<Mena_> Agent_bob, the command you give me didnt work i did that sudo fdisk -l and its hda3
<stdin> Uberuxterm: you can try just killing kwin and starting the other window manager from konsole
<koyo001> how can i run it
<koyo001> what command
<koyo001> to make full upgrade
<Jucato> koyo001: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" <---that's the equivalent of Full Upgrade in Adept
<koyo001> from the console right???
<Agent_bob> Mena_ ok.   try this.    sudo mount /dev/hda3 -t vfat /media/hda3
<Mena_> Agent_bob, in any way i try it again and its hda3
<koyo001> ok
<Uberuxterm> stdin what would i type in to start enlightenment?
<koyo001> same problem
<Agent_bob> if that says anything then lets see it.
<koyo001> but i know where it crashes
<Mena_> Agent_bob, it didnt say any thing i think it mounted it
<stdin> Uberuxterm: probably just "enlightenment"
<koyo001> it crashes at loading the  sun-java5-bin
<Agent_bob> Mena_ lets see the line in the fstab again    after you have adjusted it.
<Mena_> Agent_bob, ok
<c-ron> how can i set fstab to mount vfat drive r/w for users?
<Agent_bob> it's one line you can put it here.
<Jucato> Uberuxterm: it's not really advisable to manually start another window manager without killing the currently running one, afaik
<Mena_> Agent_bob, ok
<Agent_bob> c-ron man mount   / mask
<Mena_> UUID=/dev/hda3         /media/hda3    vfat    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Jucato> errr...
<stdin> Mena_: UUID=/dev/hda3 ???
<Agent_bob> Mena_ remove   UUID=
<Jucato> remove the "UUID="
<Mena_> hahahah sorry
<Agent_bob> Mena_ :)
<Agent_bob> c-ron note the line that Mena_ posted.   see the  umask=   that's sort of what you want.
<koyo001> help
<koyo001> help
<Croooow> using mapping with guessnet for my eth0 in interfaces. my PC Card NIC isn't automatically configuring -- I have to do a manual ifup after insertion. if I use just iface, it does automatically configure. any ideas?
<c-ron> is umask= value like chmod?
<Jucato> koyo001: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Agent_bob> c-ron M$ file systems don't have permissions bits  so the linux system sets a vertual permission for the whole fs.
<Agent_bob> so yes sort of.
<c-ron> okay
<Mena_> Okay friends its finaly mounted hehehehehehe ....Good Work
<koyo001> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Mena_> Sorry i was stupied  :)
<underdog5004> ahhh, I finally dropped that 200 gig into my torrent server...I feel accomplished... (just wish I'd known that I'd set my cdrom to be master even though it was slave-on-cable...)
<stdin> c-ron: umask is kinda the opposite of chmod, it takes permissions away from 777, chmod add permissions to 000
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<underdog5004> howdy
<Agent_bob> c-ron if you read in the man page.  you will note that there are three masks   umask dmask and fmask
<brett_> my mplayer will not play movies off of the web... is there a better program to us
<brett_> e
<ForgeAus> brb
<Adydas> brett_: VLC
<stdin> maybe a codec issue tho, brett_
<koyo001> how do i send the message directly to you jucato
<Admiral_Chicago> mplayer-plugin
<Admiral_Chicago> brett_: ^^
<brett_> i can watch the movies fine if i download them first
<Jucato> koyo001: what do you mean?
* Admiral_Chicago should be asleep by now
<brett_> i have the plugin... it trys to load but ends up taking forever and never loads
<Jucato> sleep Admiral_Chicago! sleep...
<brett_> !adept_crash
<brett_> !adept crash
<koyo001> to make my message in red for you to see it better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept_crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<brett_> !adeptcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koyo001> what is the keys to put before your name
<Jucato> !adeptfix | brett_
<ubotu> brett_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<brett_> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> koyo001: just mention my nick an I will see it in red
<Jucato> it's automatic
<stdin> koyo001: just type the nick name, like this message will appear red to you
<Mena_> Jucato, this must enble permisison ofr me right (((sudo chmod 777 /media/hda3))
<Mena_> for*
<koyo001> jucato ok
<Jucato> Mena_: hmmm? afaik, you don't need to do that, since you set umask already
<Mena_> jucato, but i cant past any file in it
* Jucato gets his fstab line
<koyo001> jucato  dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Jucato> Mena_: /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto,rw,users 0 0
<Jucato> wow! what a coincidence.. we both have FAT32 on the same partition...
<koyo001> jucato that was the error message that apeared
<Agent_bob> Mena_ no. the umask=007,gid=46   is where you get perms
<Jucato> koyo001: is Adept closed when you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<Mena_> jucato, heheeh ok
<Agent_bob> might i sujest the gid might be wrong
<koyo001> jucato yes
<Jucato> !adeptfix | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> koyo001: enter those commands ^^^^
<Jucato> (from sudo to -a)
<koyo001> jucato
<Jucato> koyo001?
<koyo001> jucato did that
<Jucato> and?
<koyo001> jucato and where do i go from there
<Agent_bob> Mena_ you can    man mount    for help with vfat mounting   and note to all  search in the manpages is  /  or ? for backwards
<Mena_> Agent_bob, ok
<Croooow> does anyone see why my eth0 interface requires a manual ifup? here is my '/etc/network/interfaces', sanitized of course ;-) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6987/
<koyo001> jucato because these are the same commands i am running and they still dont yield result
<Jucato> koyo001: it finished processing and stuff? apt-get and adept should be working properly now
<koyo001> jucato well its not
<Jucato> koyo001: ok. what command are you using right now to test if it's working or not? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<koyo001> jucato stays jammed installing the sun java 5
<Jucato> koyo001: in Adept?
* Agent_bob still believes very strongly that every linux installer of every distro should start by dumping you into   man man
<koyo001> jucato yeah
<Jucato> koyo001: ok... don't use Adept when installing Java
<Agent_bob> kinda like the EULA of the free world    man man   when you find your way out you can install.
<Jucato> koyo001: use the command line. close Adept again and run "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" again
<Jucato> koyo001: just remember. don't use Adept for installing Java or Flash or VMWare
<koyo001> jucato the problem is if i am using the console it is one of the recomended updates therefore tries to update it automaticaly
<Agent_bob> console != konsole
<Jucato> koyo001: then upgrade in Konsole
<koyo001> jucato exactly that is the problem
<Jucato> koyo001: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<koyo001> jucato it automaticaly starts the upgrade till sun java5
<Jucato> koyo001:  in Konsole. not in Adept
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Jucato> there
<Jucato> boy was that annoying...
<koyo001> jucato douing everything from konsole
<Jucato> koyo001: just for java, just for this time
<c-ron> good i can r/w now to my vfat drive. thanks!
<Agent_bob> c-ron welcome.
<koyo001> jucato
<koyo001> Errors were encountered while processing:
<koyo001>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<koyo001>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<koyo001>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic_2.6.17.1-11.35_i386.deb
<koyo001> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jucato> !pastebin | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> next time use that when pasting multiple lines
<Jucato> koyo001: try "sudo apt-get -f install" (fix install)
<Agent_bob> -f = fix missing
<koyo001> gives me errors
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Kubuntu doesn't ship with firefox
<koyo001> jucato how do i use pastebin
<Jucato> DaSkreech: huh?
<DaSkreech> !paste | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: The Ubuntu book says Kubuntu ships with the latest firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: really? let me know what pages, I'll send it to the proper channels
<Jucato> DaSkreech: oh I think they fixed that after Edgy was released
<Admiral_Chicago> that was for Dapper LTS
<DaSkreech> AdmiChap7 Page 252
<Admiral_Chicago> the official ubuntu book that is,
<koyo001> jucato gave me error
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: I'm reading the next version now
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: new == ?
<Jucato> koyo001: I'm a bit confused on what to do next...
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6990/
<DaSkreech> Read ^^^
<koyo001> well maybe if you knew what the error was
<Admiral_Chicago> workin on it
<koyo001> witch i cant post not to flod the channel
<gugu^> How to auto mount a floppy
<DaSkreech> koyo001: Pastebin gave you an error?
<Admiral_Chicago> an argument can be made about language. technically it is installed but not by default
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: Feisty version?
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Good guess :)
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech the ubuntu pastebin gives me errors.
<Agent_bob> i can read but can't post.
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: What errors?
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: hmm, you might read my recipe then at some point
<Agent_bob> no biggy i just use another pastebin.
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: They have Kubuntu recipes?
<koyo001> not pastebin
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: so it's sent away know, it should be addressed soon
<Jucato> koyo001: paste the errors in pastebin. click on paste. then give us the link
<Mena> Agent_bob, the same i cant make any thing with permisison
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: no, i sent one about Ubuntu, basically how to install Kubuntu desktop
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Cool
<Mena> Agent_bob, i tried many things
<Admiral_Chicago> and Edubuntu and Xubuntu
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Ha ha :) They have that in this chapter :)
<Mena> or jucato ???:)
<Agent_bob> Mena ?   still wrong umask fmask dmask uid gid settings ?
<Jucato> Mena: please paste the line in your fstab again
<Mena> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: well, my recipe should be included so I get a free book :). Going to bed now officially
<Agent_bob> Mena oh and you have to sudo mount -o remount /media/hda3   for changes in fstab to take affect
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Night
<Mena> Agent_bob, i restart
<Agent_bob> Mena   sudo mount -o remount /media/hda3
<Agent_bob> don't restart.... this is not window.
<Mena> Agent_bob, ok
<Agent_bob> pfft.
* Agent_bob goes some place sane.
<Agent_bob> mena how much access to you want >?
<Mena> agent_bob, all permisison for me
<koyo001> Errors were encountered while processing:
<koyo001>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic_2.6.17.1-11.35_i386.deb
<koyo001> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<koyo001> humm that did not work very well
<koyo001> try to paste it
<Mena> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6993/
<koyo001> tried to paste it
<Agent_bob> change the line to.    /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat dmask=022,fmask=133,uid=<put your uid here> 0 0
<Adydas> how do you get fps from glxgears?
<Adydas> no man file :/
<Mena> ok
<Agent_bob> Mena if you don't know your uid.   echo $UID
<DaSkreech> Adydas: --iacknowledgethatthistooolisnotabenchmark
<Agent_bob> something like   *,uid=1000 0 0
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech tooo many ooos
<Agent_bob> in toool
<DaSkreech> oooooooh!
<xoss> when installing kdevelop 3.4 i get this error when i do ./configure:
<xoss> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: it's not correct, it will be fixed. good looking out
<Agent_bob> xoss install build-essential
<Agent_bob> xoss why are you building ?
<piro> does ssh go off of the users on the local computer? so if the comp was named hole.com and a user jon was on it you could do ssh jon@hole.com and you would just enter w.e password jon had locally no?
<xoss> will try to use kdevelop..
<Jucato> xoss: um? Kdevelop is available from the repos
<Jucato> the latest stable
<Jucato> 3.4
<Agent_bob> piro yep
<piro> well then my local is completely f'ed in the hole
<piro> i get permission denied rofl
<Adydas> ok whats a good benchmark fps program for kubuntu ( that it can use )
<Jucato> xoss: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<xoss> i tried it but it didnt find the package, i tried using apt-get
<Admiral_Chicago> xoss: apt-cache search will let search
<xoss> tried it to..
<Jucato> xoss: you need to add the kubuntu.org repository for kde 3.5.6
<Agent_bob> piro is sshd running on that hole ?
<xoss> i even edit the sources.list
<xoss> hmm..
<Admiral_Chicago> oh Jucato is right as always
<piro> i've done /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<piro> and i get bac restartin openBSD secure shell server
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: heh not always. and you should be sleeping
<Mena> agent_bob, i couldnt make any thing in  any way i coppied the file i need with terminal until i come again to see this thig more clrearly
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm eating EasyMac...might as well be productive
<muuhBDX>  thers alarm in car that dosenT stop its 6 am FFS !
<Mena> clearly* .........thanks friends :)
<muuhBDX> cant you do something about it !!!?
<Agent_bob> Mena would you care showing me the one line from the fstab now ?
<Mena> Agent_bob , ok
<Agent_bob> i'll just make sure it's sane.
<Mena> Agent_bob , ok
<Jucato> muuhBDX: we certainly can't. so there's no reason to announce that here
<muuhBDX> im not so sure
<Mena> as jucato said its the same as mine so take his line and put it(( /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat    uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto,rw,users      0       0
<Agent_bob> muuhBDX true it could get you kicked out of the channel.....  that would always help you...
<Jucato> Mena: er.. make sure that the uid and gid there matches yours
<Agent_bob> no  there are no mask's in that.
<Mena> agent_bob, 1000 = 777 or not
<Mena> :)
<Jucato> yep no masks. it automatically gives me ownership of the mount/partition
<Agent_bob> no there are NO mask 's in that you just posted.
<Mena> so what is the wrong here ~_~
<piro> what command do i use to see what services/daemons are running?
<Mena> i think its on me
<Mena> heheh
<Agent_bob>  /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto,rw,users 0 0
<Agent_bob> that's what you said   ^
<Mena> ok so
<Mena> jucato , said 1000=777 so what is wrong
<Agent_bob>  /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,fmask=133,dmask=022 0 0
<Agent_bob> that's what i said  ^
<piro> nm with ps aux | grep sshd I found that yes it is running
<Agent_bob> see the "mask" 's
<Jucato> Mena: I never said 1000=777
<Agent_bob> Mena try that    ^
<Mena> jucato, you told me that 1000 give you the owner ship right
<Agent_bob> Mena try that    ^
<Agent_bob>  /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,fmask=133,dmask=022 0 0
<Jucato> Mena: mask = for permissions, not ownership
<Jucato> 1000 is my User ID (uid).
<Mena> Agent_bob, ok..........Jucato, ok
<Mena> Agent_bob,so the wrong is on me heheeh :)
<Jucato> 1000 is also my Group ID (gid)
<Agent_bob> Mena too many cooks in the kitchen
<Agent_bob> or is it kooks ?
<Jucato> by putting uid=1000, I have complete ownership of that partition/mount. and by being the owner, that gives me permissions
<Mena> heheeh :D
<DaSkreech> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !xbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<piro> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Agent_bob> Jucato i also told him to use   echo $UID    i don't think he did.
<Mena> Agent_bob,no i did it was 1000
<Agent_bob> piro firewall blocking port 22 ?
<Agent_bob> Mena ok.
<Mena> ok
<Jucato> Agent_bob: this cook is going out of the kitchen now. you have the pots :)
<Agent_bob> and when you save that   sudo mount -o remount /media/hda3
<Agent_bob> test it    it works now.
<Mena> no its not
* Jucato thinks you actually have to remount it for changes to take effectg
<Mena> i just copied the line you gave....any wrong here or i must change the fmask
<Jucato> oops! the cook was supposed to be out
<Agent_bob> Jucato yeah redundant.  i add mask you add id he still don't get perms.
<Jucato> actually, I didn't tell him to add anything. I just showed him *my* fstab line... generated by the mountconfig GUI
<Agent_bob> Jucato worth a try.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: how can I check what version of kdm i'm using. i did kdm -v and kdm --version but those don't wonk
<Agent_bob> Mena sudo umount /dev/hda3
<Mena> Agent_bob , ok
<Agent_bob> Mena sudo mount /dev/hda3
<Agent_bob> now try it.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: apt-cache policy kdm is the only other way I can think of
<Agent_bob> if that works i'll throw all the pots and pans at Jucato
<Jucato> O.O
<Agent_bob> :)
* Jucato begins running
<Admiral_Chicago> brilliant
<Mena> okay the cook has been out
<Agent_bob> Mena ?
<Agent_bob> is that a yes or no ?
<Mena> or had i dont know i dont remeber the gramer good bec its not primary lang (eng)
<Mena> its working
<Mena> i can  past to it
<Mena> Agent_bob, Yes...Jucato, yes ....all here yes :)
<Mena> thanks
<Jucato> good to hear
<Agent_bob> ok i learned that -o remount only works where you specify the options.     i have used it that way on occation.   mount -o remount,ro   or ,rw   or even ,nosuid     .... jucato  you win.   it's all yours now.
<fullmetal> someone got a sec for an install question?
<Mena> thanks thanks that you carry me
<fullmetal> ????????
<Mena> hhaahahh me to i will add steps you give the tips note :)
<Mena> to*
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fullmetal> oh
<fullmetal> well i am trying to do an install and it says i have a bad archie mirror
<fullmetal> archive
<Agent_bob> fullmetal so pastebin your sources.list
<fullmetal> ?? im doing an install
<Jucato> !pastebin | fullmetal
<ubotu> fullmetal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fullmetal> on a laptop, over network
<Jucato> fullmetal: installing Kubuntu?
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> hm...
<fullmetal> im on desktop, gentoo
<Mena> bye bye Agent_bob bye bye Jucato....thanks
<koyo001> still cannot run adept
<Mena> :D
<Agent_bob> Mena welcome
<fullmetal> so anyone haev an idea?
<Necronomicon> wowwwwwwww!!! a big lot of linux games  http://gaming.gwos.org/
<surgy> WOW!!!
<Forge> L(
<Forge> grrr damn typos
<Forge> :)
<niblets> When I try to connect Amarok to my iPod, I get the following message "KLibLoader could not load the plugin:libamarok_ipod-mediadevice     Error message:/usr/lib/kde3/libamarok_ipod-mediadevice.so: undefined symbol:_ZN6amaroK9StatusBar10s_instanceE
<niblets> Is there any way to fix this?
<Forge> how come linux apps depend on so much version-specific stuff?
<Forge> every time I try to add or remove anything QT it says its goina breaks something else...
<Forge> and this package I'm trying to compile needs qt h eaders >= 3.0
<bumzo> hi good kubuntu pple
<eeanm> which means you don't have any qt headers at all Forge
<bumzo> i need help
<surgy> forge: i had the same problem i had to add the bleeding edge kubuntu repo and update to fix
<bumzo> how do i get to ''korganiser'' ??
<Jucato> bumzo: through Kontact
<eeanm> surgy: qt 3.0 is like... 5 years old?
<Forge> eek bleeding edge? sounds like trouble
<Jucato> or Alt+F2, "korganizer"
<eeanm> hardly bleeding edge!
<Jucato> Forge: huh?
<Jucato> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3064 kB, installed size 8712 kB
<Forge> is that all I need?
<surgy> its a lib file for qt the regular repos have a different and or older version
<vegasmcpc> can somebody help me with adding something to my /etc/fstab?
<Jucato> Kubuntu uses Qt 3.3.6
<eeanm> !info libqt3-dev
<niblets> is there an Amarok support channel?
<ubotu> Package libqt3-dev does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<eeanm> niblets: #amarok
<Jucato> !info libqt3-mt-dev | Forge
<eeanm> !info libqt3-devel
<ubotu> forge: libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<ubotu> Package libqt3-devel does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Forge> nope says break
<niblets> eeanm thanks
<Forge> conflicts with libqt-mt-dev! uh?
<Jucato> niblets: ^^^
<Forge> conflicts with libqt-emb
<bumzo> when i open kontact .... it doesntr look like the korganiser i had earlier seen
<Forge> and libqt3-dev
<Jucato> Forge: libqt3-mt-dev
<vegasmcpc> anybody know how to find the uuid of a device?
<Jucato> bumzo: Kontact is an app that combines and integrates PIM apps into one app.
<Jucato> !uuid | vegasmcpc
<ubotu> vegasmcpc: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DaSkreech> !kontact
<ubotu> kontact: KDE pim application. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1574 kB, installed size 3400 kB
<Agent_bob> i wish i new how to search for things on the web...
<bumzo> !korganiser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about korganiser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vegasmcpc> ok, do i just use sudo blkid?
<Jucato> vegasmcpc: no nee for sudo
<Jucato> bumzo: Kontact will run Korganizer inside it
<vegasmcpc> just type in blkid?
<bumzo> i prefer korganiser ... now i cant seem to get it anywhere though it shows its installed from add remove progs
<Jucato> vegasmcpc: yes. and you will get a list
<vegasmcpc> Jucato: thanks
<bumzo> ok ... but how do i launch krganiser alone?
<Jucato> Alt+F2, "korganizer"
<vegasmcpc> Jucato: i created a software raid set, and when i type in blkid i only get /dev/sdd1, /dev/hda1, and /dev/hda2
<Jucato> I wonder why you need to run that alone..
<vegasmcpc> Jucato: am i to assume that /dev/sdd1 is the set?
<Jucato> vegasmcpc: ah that I don't know.
<surgy> good night jucato and gange
<Jucato> night surgy
<Forge> back
<bumzo> i see what u mean jucato ... THANKS
<Forge> Jucato no dice... removing the conflicts removes too much important stuff..
<Forge> kdm included!
<Jucato> Forge: ok, let's start from the top. what are you trying to do in the first place?
<Forge> compile kio_wine
<Jucato> hm.. ok...
<Jucato> and ./configure requires what?
<Forge> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Forge> I had to install X ones earlier
<Jucato> !pastebin | Forge
<ubotu> Forge: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Forge> grrr it wasn't 2 lines!
<Jucato> Forge: using that, pastebin the errors when you try to install libqt3-mt-dev
<Forge> I just did paste the error
<Jucato> Forge: no that was in anticipation of what I was going to ask you next
<Jucato> Forge: and the contents of your sources.list
<Jucato> so 2 pastes :)
<Forge> oh ok
<Forge> sources.list
<Forge> ok brb I'll find it 4 u
<Forge> ok this one needs pastebin
<Jucato> Forge: how about the errors when you're trying to install libqt3-mt-dev?
<vegasmcpc> what's the command to make a new device?
<vegasmcpc> isn't it mkdev or something?
<Forge> pastebinned
<Jucato> link?
<Forge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6999/ ???
<Jucato> ok me checks ;)
<Forge> first time I used pastebin
<vegasmcpc> !mkdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Forge> shouldn't u be able to search by user or something?
<Jucato> Forge: no. that's how pastebin works. you give the URL that comes out after pasting
<Jucato> Forge: now please pastebin the errors when you try to install libqt3-mt-dev
<Forge> theres just one
<Forge> I already pasted the line above
<Forge> oh errors?
<Forge> its in adept no errors, just says BREAK (install)
<Jucato> when you try to sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<Jucato> use apt-get :)
<Forge> ok
<Jucato> hm.. did you install stuff from Debian's repository????
<Forge> I prolly did at some stage...
<Jucato> oh krap
<Jucato> this is going to be difficult...
<root> spain???
<Forge>  libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libfontconfig1-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Forge>                  Depends: libxft-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Jucato> Forge: only those two?
<Forge> yup but it says under it E: broken packages
<Forge> which is strange there shouldn't be anything broken
<Jucato> unless you installed/upgraded stuff from some non-Kubuntu compatible repo, which could have messed things up
<Forge> there weren't any broken ones that I know of yesterday
<root> spain
<Forge> its just the qt stuff that could have broken things
<root> i need help in spanhis
<root> please
<Jucato> !es | root
<ubotu> root: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> hm..
<piro_> haha
<piro_> thats a nice feature
<Jucato> Forge: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Jucato> or wait
<Jucato> no. no need.
<niblets> I was told on the Amarok channel that my Amarok  package is binary incompatible. Is there anyway to change it?
<Forge> nothing
<Jucato> Forge: try installing those two (libfontconfig and libxft) (use apt-get)
<Jucato> Forge: oh btw, please disable the edgy-proposed repositories too
<Forge> E: Couldn't find package libfontconfig
<Jucato> er?
<Jucato> Forge: Depends: libfontconfig1-dev but it is not going to be installed <--- that libfontconfig
<Jucato> Depends: libxft-dev but it is not going to be installed <--- that libxft
<Forge> libfontconfig1-dev
<Forge> uh?  libfontconfig1-dev: Depends: libfontconfig1 (= 2.3.2-7ubuntu2) but 2.4.2-1 is to be installed
<Jucato> hm.. wait
<Forge> proposed repos?
<Jucato> Forge: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe and deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<Jucato> disable them (put a # at the beginning)
<Forge> yes commenting them out
<Jucato> then "sudo apt-get update" and try installing again
<Forge> why's it try and check through lotsa translation repos?
<Forge> they're not even in the sources.list
<Jucato> huh?
<Forge> eg:
<Forge> Ign http://au.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
<Forge> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Translation-en_US
<niblets> Darn
<Jucato> just the localisation
<Jucato> oh krap... I think I know why it's breaking... and this is what I feared...
<Forge> oh and now it complains theres duplication
<Forge> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://au.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<niblets> Konversation isnt good today
<Forge> niblets? in what way?
<codyt> Never cared for Konversation myself.
<Jucato> Forge: which did you disable? I'm referring to lines 38  and 39, which are duplicates of 34 and 35
<niblets> Both this channel and Amarok gave me half answers, and then didnt elaborate as to how I can fix it
<Forge> um brb
<Jucato> niblets: how did it become Konversation's fault?
<Forge> yes 38 and 39 are the ones I removed
<Jucato> Forge: can you pastebin your new sources.list again?
<Forge> 34 and 35 were already commented out
<Jucato> Forge: but anyway, I think I no the problem
<Mena> Jucto, how to make loading karamba themes doesnt appear in the kicker(taskbar)
<Mena> jucato*
<niblets> Jucato It didnt, but it doesn't make it good either!
<niblets> lol
<Forge> karumba themes?
<Mena> karamba*
<Forge> yeah t hat
<niblets> I was talking about the community, as opposed to the softwar
<Jucato> Forge: perhaps at one time, you had the Debian unstable enabled, and  it upgraded packages from Ubuntu's to Debian's packages
<Jucato> niblets: I still don't get it... Konversation community?
<Forge> does that mean I need debian qt packages?
<Jucato> Forge: it means you have successfully managed to mess your system up...
<Forge> or that its just a strict versioning issue?
<Jucato> and that future package installations will most probably fail as well
<niblets> Jucato the people talking on the channels. IE: the community, isnt as good (responsive) as it usually is
<Jucato> niblets: ok....
<niblets> Jucato I was just voicing my disappointment that I can't sort my problem out
* Jucato notes that the IRC community is really just a small part of the larger user community, and is not representative of "the community".. and that people on IRC channels are volunteers and users themselves, who might not know all the answers to all questions...
<Forge> Jucato, so why won't a rewind work?
<Jucato> although the amarok devs are in #amarok too
<Forge> ie downgrade the nonubuntu (ala debian) ones... but how to distinguish/find them?
<Jucato> niblets: unfortunately that's how IRC support in FOSS projects work... you can't expect to get an answer immediately or even sometimes don't get an answer at all
<Agent_bob> who might not know all the answers to all questions <<<  ?  except jucato.    he's my hero.  he's smart.
<Jucato> Forge: that I'm not sure on how to do. it's not just a versioning issue, although it's obvious that Debian Unstable's versions are more updated that Kubuntu Edgy's
<Forge> hehe yeah Jucato knows alot about kubuntu :)
<Jucato> er? no
<niblets> Jucato Oh yea, I know that. I was just hopeful, is all
<Jucato> there are more who know more than me
<Jucato> niblets: don't lose hope yet
<Agent_bob> nunt uh.
<Jucato> niblets: for one, it's night time for half of the world
<Forge> niblets what was your problem anyway?
<Jucato> and Europe is just waking up
<niblets> Forge Amarok wont connect to my iPod. It will see it, but when I try to set up media devices and apply "apple iPod device" it gets a message about a faulty plugin
<niblets> Jucato yea, I know, the only problem is, I go to sleep when they wake up!
<Agent_bob> niblets this is linux.  it's your software.   you fix it.  you own it.    as much as any of the rest of us do, that is...
<Jucato> niblets: this is o Kubuntu dapper?
<Jucato> ere
<Jucato> Edgy
<Forge> AgentBob thats harsh
<niblets> Jucato its edgy
<Forge> sure its our software but if we don't know how to fix it ....
<Forge> niblets is it practical to reinstall thigns?
<Agent_bob> Forge let me guess.... ah we "plug and get mad"  ?
<niblets> Agent_bob is this not a HELP program? Surely asking for help is a given here? If you dont like to give out help, or aren't asking for help, this isnt the place for you?
<Jucato> Forge: unfortunately, I don't know of a solution for  you, as I don't know to what extent that damage has been... the only option I can think of right now is to upgrade to Feisty... which is as stable as Debian unstable right now... (not to mention probably having the same versions)
<niblets> Forge things being???
<Forge> like firstly plugins, then probably amarok and/or ipod apps
<Agent_bob> niblets touchy.    didn't mean to yank your chain dude.
<Jucato> niblets: you can probably try asking again a bit later when more people are... both here an in #amarok
<Agent_bob> niblets what is the issue ?
<niblets> It is practical from the point of view I can do it with help. Impractical, that I am newer to linux than most.
<Forge> niblets if you have kubuntu and use adept you should be fine
<Jucato> er.. "when more people are in"
<niblets> Agent_bob Sorry to sound snide, no hard feelings
<Forge> no need for experience, just seach/install/ununstall/reinstall the related packages...
<niblets> Forge I use adept, yea
<Jucato> niblets: but I'm sure the people in #amarok would know best. just have to be patient and wait. or
<Jucato> niblets: try researching while waiting
<Agent_bob> niblets ah ipod problems... have see that mentioned a lot.   have you searched on the wiki/forums ?
<Jucato> http://www.ubuntuforums.org http://kubuntuforums.net and http://www.google.com are good places to start
<Jucato> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Jucato> niblets: that too ^^^
<Forge> personally I don't like ipods
<Agent_bob> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<niblets> Jucato yea, I have been searching for a few days, and I tried searching the error message, but got no hits, and couldn't find anything related
<harmental> hey everybody....what do you recomend for comparing files: Kompare, Kdiff3 or Xxdiff?
<Agent_bob> diff
<Forge> any and/or all
<Forge> are you installing krusader?
<niblets> I tried that walkthrough thing a while back, no avail. Would you like a pastebin of the error message? Should make it a might easier to know what the problem is?
<Agent_bob> did you visit  http://www.rockbox.org/ ?
<harmental> Forge: yeap
<Jucato> harmental: I use kompare if I already have a .diff, and kdiff3 when I just want a quick look of 2 text files
<Forge> harmental they're all optional
<niblets> Agent_bob oh, sorry, no didnt see that message, going now...
<Jucato> niblets: no harm in a pastebin of the errors
<harmental> Jucato: ok...but which one do you recommend for Krusader?
<Agent_bob> meh doesn't matter i'm not here to help anyway.  just idling.
<Forge> probably kompare
<Jucato> hm.. that I wouldn't know.. I don't use Krusader :)
<Forge> since its kde
* Jucato is a Konqi fanatic
<Forge> krusader is kewl
<Jucato> Forge: kompare and kdiff3 are both KDE :)
<Agent_bob> and a hero because he's so smart.
<Forge> yeah and some other stuff uses kdiff3 from memory
* Jucato isn't a fan of mc-style file managers, but Konqi provides him with the features when he needs split views...
<niblets> gar, what was the pastebin site again?
<Jucato> !pastebin | niblets
<ubotu> niblets: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vegasmcpc> what's the command to make a new mount point?
<niblets> Ok, so the objective is to connect the iPod to Amarok to allow the usual music crap that you do with iPods, the error is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7001/
<Agent_bob> mkdir /blah
<Jucato> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jucato> bah
<Jucato> useless lol
<Agent_bob> mountpoint < ^
<Jucato> !mountpoint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpoint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jucato> ok that's just... um..
<Agent_bob> so go write us a factoid
<harmental> ok...so ill give Kompare a try.....
<Jucato> some other time
<harmental> Jucato: what do you mean by "if I already have a .diff"?
<Jucato> harmental: if I already have a .diff file to work with vs. I take 2 text files and compare them
<harmental> ooooh....i've never used diff files......
<Jucato> :)
<harmental> kind of newbie here.....
<niblets> Jucato done =D
<Jucato> niblets: fixed?
<niblets> Jucato No, sadly. Just pastebinned (an acheivement to be proud of, apparently)
<Jucato> ah lol
<Jucato> what's the URL?
<Jucato> link to your pastebin
<niblets> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7001/
<Jucato> niblets: what version of amarok is this?
<niblets> 1.4.4
<niblets> Jucato ^^
<Jucato> ok for a while...
* Jucato is researching
<one> what is the easiest way to send audiostream to a shoutcast server ?
<Jucato> niblets: ok, I'm stumped... don't know where to go to.. :(
<niblets> Jucato That's the conclusion I came to. Over in the Amarok channel, one of the people said that it was my Amarok that it was binary inmopatible. But didnt elaborate
<Jucato> niblets: ask him to elaborate.
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> no really, ask him
<Jucato> but I don't know what do further, as I have no iPod...
<Jucato> I have no experience
<Agent_bob> that was my short comming also.
<niblets> Jucato he is gone from the channel
<Jucato> niblets: try again some other time, or maybe try asking again in #amarok later
<Jucato> that's the only help/advice I can give right now
<niblets> Jucato that's cool. Thanks.
<niblets> I was thinking of a full system reinstall. Just for shoots and giggles
<Agent_bob> niblets also "sometimes"  and make that the key word   sometimes you can get a real 'guru' in ##linux
<scribz> got a wierd process in htop, root running -:0
<scribz> is that normal ?
<Jucato> yes
<Agent_bob> yeah  that's the gui
<scribz> x ?
<Agent_bob> yep
<Jucato> yep
<scribz> ah right, thought it would have been called X11 or something
<scribz> ta
<Agent_bob> i don't have that.    heh but i don't run a gui normally.
<scribz> just paranoid about security just now, firestarter shows constant activity even when i'm not doing anything
<underdog5004> whenever I try to run rtorrent, I get this message: rtorrent: FileManager::erase(...) could not find FileMeta in container.
<underdog5004> anyone know what it means?
<Jucato> Agent_bob: look for the kdm process
<Agent_bob> no that's xorg  or x11r6  either one.   it's the literal server denotation for the first xserver  :0.0 would be first server first screen.
<niblets> Agent_bob what do you mean?
<Agent_bob> Jucato no need i don't use a dm
<Jucato> Agent_bob: ah, no wonder you don't have that "-:0" :)
<underdog5004> ok, nvm, I just deleted my old sessions, and it workded.
<Agent_bob> niblets about asking in  ##linux   ?
<underdog5004> wait a sec...no it didnt!
<Jucato> niblets: btw, does amarok crash when you plugin your ipod?
<Agent_bob> my spelling gave me away.....
<Jucato> bah anyway... sorry I really don't know about iPod+ Amarok
<niblets> Jucato It doesnt crash, it just pops up with that message when I plug in the iPod, and then carries on.
<underdog5004> yeah, so rtorrent'll run for about 7 seconds, then close with this message: rtorrent: FileManager::erase(...) could not find FileMeta in container.1/768]  [
<Agent_bob> well actually not only do i not use a dm,  login in impossable on this box.
<Jucato> O.o
<Agent_bob> so a dm would be useless.
<Jucato> you and your weird setups
<Agent_bob> :)
<Jucato> (partitionless disks...)
<Agent_bob> loginless accounts
<Agent_bob> suidless systems
<Jucato> I so hate you for being able to do these things :P
<Agent_bob> less is more.
<Agent_bob> lol
* Jucato can't, as he has to be familiar with Kubuntu defaults
<Agent_bob> no you don't   you secretly laugh at me for being dumb enough to try it....
<Jucato> although I did have my own krazy setup for a month
<Jucato> you'll laugh if you knew what I did. but not as crazy as yours
<Agent_bob> what you did ?
* Agent_bob needs a good laugh
<Jucato> installed a command line system (no X), then compiled everything KDE from source
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> not so krazy, but definitely krazy
<Jucato> anyway, me goes now
* Agent_bob didn't even crack a grin....   disapointed.
<Agent_bob> Jucato ok gooday mate.
<niblets> Later Jucato, thanks for the help
<scribz> Agent_bob: loginless accounts ? - how ?
<piro_> later jucato
<Agent_bob> scribz init
<Lynx-> How can I set up an autorun for a program in KDE?
<Agent_bob> !autostart | Lynx-
<ubotu> Lynx-: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Lynx-> thank you
<deathnote> hi how do i find out what debian i'm using? besides uname -r
<deathnote> like.. i wanna find out i'm using ubuntu or woody or sarge
<underdog5004> ok, I got the rtorrent: FileManager::erase(...) could not find FileMeta in container.1/768]   thing figured out. I was pointing rtorrent to the wrong dir. I recently moved all rtorrent stuff to /media/storage, instead of ~/rtorrent.
<piro_> so sshd is running but i think i might be screwed on logging in due to my public keys in .ssh or something cause my password isn't invalid so i imagine its permission denied due to my keys, anyway to just start over with keys?
<Agent_bob> deathnote ubuntu != debian.     but lsb_release -a
<chavo> deathnote, cat /etc/issue
<Agent_bob> piro_ you can rm .ssh*   that will reset the accounts ssh keys
<lu-bao> GKrellM is a single process stack of system monitors which supports applying themes. is that one included inside kubuntu repository? :)
<piro_> thx will try that
<chavo> lu-bao, yes
<lu-bao> chavo, nice :D thx ^^
<Agent_bob> underdog5004 nice :)     most of my problems turn out to be   'pebcak'  too
<Agent_bob> chavo does  lsb_release -a    not work for you ?
<Agent_bob> and do you never adjust the login messages ?
<lu-bao> chavo, does GKrellM has another name for KDE ? or doesnt G stay for gnome?
<chavo> lu-bao, it uses gtk for the configuration window
<lu-bao> chavo, thank you :)
<chavo> but runs perfectly in kde
<lu-bao> and where to get gkrellm2 ? cause i found a manual clock plugin for gkrellm2 but cant find gkrellm2 package or similiar
<piro_> well cleaned out .ssh, put putty still gives me access denied, and ssh'ing from an outside host into my home machine still gives me permission denied when using only password =|
<Agent_bob> !gkrellm2
<chavo> apt-get install gkrellm will install gkrellm2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkrellm2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> !gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<Agent_bob> piro_ you can     ssh name@localhost
<Agent_bob> local testing.
<Agent_bob> all you need is sshd running and lo up
<piro_> ya got both of those up
<piro_> and i have been doing local and thats where i am getting permission denied
<Agent_bob> so can you ssh in as yourself into localhost ?
<piro_> no lol, thats the thing
<Agent_bob> firewall ?
<chavo> you should be able to
<piro_> well i get permission denied though not timeout or anything like that
<Agent_bob> yeah unless iptables is blocking it.
<piro_> and my firewall is forwarded 22
<piro_> on monowall
<piro_> i read something about iptables some where and i was going to come back to that as a last resort
<Agent_bob> looks like it needs to be a starting point.
<piro_> like i recleared .ssh and then ran localhost again and i get the rsa key fingerprint prompt
<piro_> then did the yes, and entered password and permission denied, please try again, if it was something network related, wouldn't i not be able to get that far?
<Agent_bob> pidof sshd
<ubuntu_> how do i run a program such as qtparted as root in the live cd?
<Agent_bob> sudo command.
<Agent_bob> sudo qtparted
<piro_> done, should  i kill it?
<Agent_bob> no.
<Agent_bob> it does give ONE pid ?
<piro_> yup
<Agent_bob> k
<Agent_bob> ifconfig | grep ' lo '
<piro_> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<ubuntu_> it seys no device found, maby your not using root user
<Agent_bob> piro_  iptables -L | grep 22
<ubuntu_> hmm, is there a password to logg into root on the live cd?
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> sudo is running it as root.  that's not the issue.
<kraut> moin
<piro_> after a sudo command went in perfectly, no msgs
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_   sudo -i   if you must.
<Agent_bob> piro_ you can drop the   | grep part and see all rules
<deathnote> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<deathnote> !bootmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootmenu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<piro_> ah ok, well i get input forward and output and they are all blank
<Agent_bob> i'm still thinking iptables is the problem.   but i'm no network nothin'
<Agent_bob> allow  and  deny ?
<piro_> hm, thats lame, i didn't think i'd have done anything that would make my network on my local machine so complicated
<piro_> nothing
<piro_> just policy accept in parens on all 3 categories
<Agent_bob> ok it's not iptables.
<Agent_bob> hmmmm
<piro_> yup hehe
<ubuntu_> whats the command to run a super user konsole
<deathnote> how does my machine choose which kernel to boot up if i got two? if i don't have grub
<Agent_bob> been so long sense i setup ssh i don't recall if i "had" to do anything   i know i did change some configs but, don't think it was a must to get it working.  just added security.
<Agent_bob> if you don't have grub ?
<piro_> ya figured as much, i just added a new user to the local and went straight to try ssh and same thing so i am lost
<piro_> ill check the config files and come back
<Agent_bob> deathnote did you setup lilo ?
<deathnote> i saw a boot.b -> boot-menu.b in my /boot but boot-menu.b doesn't exist
<deathnote> Agent_bob: no but how can i default my machine to boot up another kernel?
<Agent_bob> piro_ /etc/ssh/sshd.conf iirc
<intelikey> modem reset.
<intelikey> deathnote if you didn't setup lilo you have grub.
<intelikey> so you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<deathnote> no i don't see grub in the /boot directory
<intelikey> i know of two ways that's possable.  but neither would be default.
<deathnote> ok yes i have lilo
<deathnote> haha
<deathnote> found /etc/lilo.conf
<intelikey> 1. you have another linux system and you are using the lilo/grub from that system to boot this one.    2. you have a boot partitions and set it to NOT mount.
<intelikey> what verstion is that  feisty ?
<deathnote> i think i got a sarge on this machine
<deathnote> how to find out?
<intelikey> i'm not fameliar with feisty   but everything from warty to edgy used grub by default
<intelikey> oh  debian.
<intelikey> no wonder.
<intelikey> YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO TELL US IF IT'S NOT *BUNTU !
<deathnote> ./etc/debian_version says 3.1 so i guess its sarge
<intelikey> so for that mistake.   go ask in   #debian.
<negxenta> What is the arptable command to disable ARP for all IPs on the LAN except for 192.168.0.1?
<intelikey> deathnote wait.  i think there is a /etc/debian_version file in ubuntu too      what does   lsb_release -a   tell you ?
<deathnote> ohh its edgy! haha sorry i'm confused
<piro_> Agent_bob: okay, i just went ahead and removed it and reinstalled it and sure enough that did the trick
<deathnote> ok........ anyway i got it
<piro_> no idea wtf was going on but thanks for you help
<intelikey> piro_ np.  welcome.
<piro_> now to get freenx working with keys hehe
<intelikey> deathnote you have me really curious.   did you say that you 'did not setup lilo'  and it is edgy installed  ???   that don't make sense to me.   edgy would have installed grub unless you setup lilo on purpose at install time.
<nomad111> i want to shoot myself now
<nomad111> in all of linux world there is no decent circuit analysis program
<intelikey> nomad111 what's wrong ?  no gun ?
<intelikey> sorry bad joke.
<nomad111> lol
<deathnote> yeah i saw it already.. grub
<nomad111> i cant find anything good
<deathnote> the menu file
<nomad111> oregano is the closest thing to wat i want and its crap
<nomad111> i dont think its maintained anymore
<ubuntu_> I have a blank unforatted SDD what can I do to mount it on the live cd?
<intelikey> nomad111 i can't say good or not good   but there are several   circuit analysis programs listed in the repos.   i counted like 7 or 8 i think
<nomad111> intelikey: anologue circuit analysis
<nomad111> not logic
<nomad111> they are all logic/digital analyis
<nomad111> ie gates and ic's
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<nomad111> lol
<intelikey> sorry
<intelikey> ubuntu_  mke2fs /dev/sdd  <<< that's probably not the address.  you said sdd  so i ran with it.       and   mount /dev/sdd /mnt
<deathnote> oh ok......i got another machine that boots on lilo
<intelikey> ubuntu_   sudo all that of course.     also     fdisk -l    should show the addressing.
<ubuntu_> it could be /dev/sda , or somthing, how do i look it up
<deathnote> so i wanna change the kernel to the older one when it boot..and so i change the line default=xxx in lilo.conf
<ubuntu_> oh fdisk -l
<intelikey> ubuntu_ if you are going to use fdisk  you might like   cfdisk   better
<ubuntu_> ok i try that
<ubuntu_> a durrr
<deathnote> oh i forgot to run lilo after making change nvmind
<intelikey> ubuntu_  you know fdisk/cfdisk is for making partitions.   mke2fs is for making a file system on the partition.
<tuco> Hello guys. When I run sudo update I get this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<intelikey> deathnote heh that happens.
<tuco> anybody knows why?
<ubuntu_> oh k ill try to mkefs
<intelikey> mke2fs
<Jucato> tuco: apt-get or Adept might have been interrupted while it was installing someting. run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to fix it
<jochu1> hi, I asked on #ubuntu
<jochu1> but
<deathnote> and now shits happen..it doesn't boot up now
<jochu1> no answer
<intelikey> jucato you back.....   ?
<jochu1> is there a way to check if apt-get installed verything correct?
<Jucato> no intelikey, I'm a figment of Agent_Bob's imagination
<jochu1> *everything
<intelikey> jochu1 sure.   sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> Jucato :)
<jochu1> intelikey: thnx :-) ... I was checking the manpage but I skipped reading it ... sorry!
<intelikey> i think i'm starting to corrupt your sense of humour Jucato
<ubuntu_> the problem Im having is my disk isen't shouwing up
<ubuntu_> I'm not very good with the live cd it dosent have any system folders
<intelikey> Jucato i meant are you back to help or just poped in for a second and gone again....
<Jucato> I'm back to help when/if I can, but I'm not gluing my eyes to Konvi
<tuco> it was about flash player for mozilla...i can't seem to install it properly.
<ubuntu_> i would use mke2fs if i knew the path
<intelikey> Jucato ok cause i need to make rounds.    it's all yours.
<ubuntu_> i cant find the mount point to my sata disk
<piro_> tried fdisk -l ?
<ubuntu_> yes i just typed that in ill see what it did
<deathnote> help!!! if i made changes to my lilo.conf and it doesn't boot up because i set some things wrongly, how do i boot up now?
<deathnote> help!!! if i made changes to my lilo.conf and it doesn't boot up because i set some things wrongly, how do i boot up now to revert?
<labinet07> hello?
<deathnote> it says VFS please specify a correct root= somethingsomething..damn
<piro_> i used to use a livecd
<ubuntu_> note that any time you change /ect/lilo.conf or rebuild or move a kernel image, you need to rerun lilo to rebuild the ,ap file and update LILO
<piro_> havent used lilo in forever though
<deathnote> i ran lilo
<ubuntu_> *map file
<deathnote> what else i need to do?
<deathnote> i ran lilo
<deathnote> how to update LILO?
<negxenta> What is the arptable command to disable ARP for all IPs on the LAN except for 192.168.0.1?
<deathnote> ok i can get into console using the installation cd and mount the hdd
<deathnote> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<tuco> Annoying. Even though flashpluging-non free is installed some site are still asking me for a version 8 minimum!
<piro_> www.2advanced.com
<Heavenquake> lilo is nice and colorful ^^
<deathnote> ubuntu_: how to update LILO?
<Jucato> !flash9 | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<piro_> thats my flash tester rofl
<deathnote> i wonder what's wrong.. i modify the lilo.conf to default onto another kernel .. after that i ran lilo
<Jucato> tuco: because the default flash is version 7. you have to enable backports to get version 9
<ubuntu_> deathnote: save yourself some trouble and learn grub cus thats all i know :P
<deathnote> and reboot..and i'm dead
<Heavenquake> #kdevelop seems to be dead for the moment. Can I ask here instead?
<tuco> I guess I did that Jucato
<Heavenquake> or should I seek out #KDE?
<Jucato> Heavenquake: depends on what kind of question
<tuco> it is also possible to get it from adept too right?
<Jucato> Heavenquake: #kdevelop is probably "dead" because it's night time/early morning for half of the world
<Jucato> tuco: just enable the backports repository and you can just simply upgrade from flash 7 to 9
<Heavenquake> Jucato: I want to be able to insert Code Snippets using keyboard only. I made a shortcut to open the code snippet tab, but cannot insert 'em without using the cursor, which is bad imho.
<yaman> need help ====> yesterday i  did install the kde and the kubuntu desktop on my ubuntu and i lost the shutdown button in 2 pcs
<tuco> how can I do that Jucato?
<unix_infidel> flash 9 stable is out for nix?
<Jucato> !backports | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Jucato> unix_infidel: for quite some time now
<ubuntu_> when i do fdisk -l it lists nothing, ahhh that is crazy
<unix_infidel> Jucato: nice, but how's the performance.
<Jucato> tuco: basically enable the edgy-backports repository in your sources.list
<unix_infidel> flash + os x doesnt play well at all.
<Jucato> or dapper-backports if you're on dapper
<piro_> ubuntu_: do sudo fdisk -l
<Jucato> unix_infidel: so far so good. no problems here
<Jucato> Heavenquake: ah, might be a #kde question
<ubuntu_> haha same thing I think i'll change some cables and bios options
<ubuntu_> bbl
<yaman> need help ====> yesterday i  did install the kde and the kubuntu desktop on my ubuntu and i lost the shutdown button in 2 pcs
<tuco> how do I get to my source list Jucato?
<Jucato> tuco: Adept Manager -> View -> Manage Repositories
<piro_> ./etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> tuco: same way you go to it to enable multiverse
<tuco> It is better to do it in source list directly yes?
<yaman> hello need a small fav here
<Jucato> either way will do
<yaman> need help ====> yesterday i  did install the kde and the kubuntu desktop on my ubuntu and i lost the shutdown button
<Jucato> where did you lose the shutdown button? when you're on GNOME or on KDE?
<Jucato> yaman: are you still using GDM? what Ubuntu uses to login? or KDM (Kubuntu's)
<yaman> jucato: on the kde
<tuco> need to be root to...forgot the command
<Jucato> tuco: for what?
<yaman> jucato: kde
<tuco> need to be in root to add the list
<tuco> i can't save the file otherwise
<Jucato> yaman: here's the thing. If you're in KDE but you used GDM to log in, you won't see a shutdown or restart option, only an End Session/Logout
<Jucato> tuco: what are you using?
<yaman> jucato : yeah this what happining !!! what should i do to fix this ?
<Jucato> tuco: sudo (if you're using a command line text editor) or kdesu (if you're using Kate)
<tuco> kdesu :-)
<Jucato> yaman: I'm afraid there's nothing you can do. you'll still have that shutdown button if you're in GNOME and used GDM.
<Jucato> yaman: you can change GDM and use KDM instead, however
<vlt> Hello. what's the name of the program to admin system settings ("systejm settings" in K start menu)?
<Jucato> yaman: if you do that, you'll have no Shutdown option when you're in GNOME and used KDM to login
<Jucato> vlt: what do you mean?
<yaman> jucato: mmm i think i don
<tuco> But I need to be as root to be able to save the sources list Jucato. Forgot how to do that
<ubuntu_> haha i think i messed up the cabling
<yaman> jucato: i think i don't understand how to switch between them cause i am new user !! but thanx any way am still have the poweroff command :(
<vlt> Jucato: The last entry in KDE's start button menu in Programs is called "system settings". What's the name of the process when I just want to run it standalone?
<Jucato> vlt: systemsettings
<Jucato> but I don't understand what you mean by "run it standalone"
* vlt wonders what happened to the k in process name ,-)
<Jucato> vlt: the official name of the package is actually kde-systemsettings :)
<Jucato> but systemsettings is the command name
<ebcd> Buongiorno
<ubuntu_> installing kubuntu now ty whoever was helping me
<vlt> Jucato: ok ;-)
<tuco> damn I get this now : E: Malformed line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Sativa007> hello, i'm searching for drivers of my ATI card, where can i find them?
<deathnote> i need help for lilo can somebody help
<Jucato> tuco: what's in line 37 of your sources.list?
<tuco> Guys how do I get into sources list in kdesu as root?
<tuco> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<deathnote> helppppppp after making changes to my lilo.conf and i can't boot up
<deathnote> how to revert
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> !pastebin | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tuco> at the end of the line...so need to remove it
<Jucato> tuco: please pastebin the whole sources.list?
<tuco> ok sure
<berom> hello everybody
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7008/
<KennethP> How do I upgrade my KDE 3.5.5 to 3.5.6 on Edgy? (If advisable at all?)
<Jucato> tuco: actually, delte line 37
<devin_> Hey all!! Im having trouble trying to figure this out! Im trying to install ut2003 and everytime i run the installer i get mount: /dev/ is not a block device im guess it has something to do with being an out dated installer and its looking in the wrong place but im not sure how to work around it
<Jucato> tuco: then in line 28, remove the "#"
<Jucato> KennethP: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<tuco> I know Jucato, I need to be as root. How can I go as root to do that please?
<Jucato> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<KennethP> Jucato: Tnx
<dimas__> nickname dimas
<tuco> ok done Jucato. So now back to square one
<tuco> adding the backports :-)
<Jucato> tuco: then "sudo apt-get update"
<Jucato> tuco: and once it has updated successfully, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to update to Flash 9
<tuco> but I don't have the backports repo in there do I?
<Jucato> tuco: line 28 and 29 are your backports repo
<Jucato> line 28 is the binary repo, line 29 is the source code repo
<Jucato> you only need to remove the "#" at the beginning of line 28
<tuco> are you sure?
<Jucato> tuco: # deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse  <--- this one
<Jucato> yes I'm sure
<mrynit> any one familar with nvidia drivers for kubuntu? i have a FeForce4 MX intigrated GPU
<tuco> sudo apt-get update
<tuco> and upgrade after found nothing!
<Jucato> tuco: pastebin your new sources.list again please?
<mrynit> I check on nvidia's page and that driver is not upported in the current release. the driver is under a legacy package but i cant find it on nvidia's site
<Jucato> !nvidia | mrynit
<ubotu> mrynit: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7009/ they are yes but doesn't upgrade anything.
<juanma_> hola
<Jucato> tuco: you didn't remove the "#" from line 28 as I have said
<juanma_> alguien habla espaol
<ubuntu_> you know how ubuntu has a flashy upgrade now button, is sudo apt-get update the equivalent to that
<Jucato> !es | juanma_
<ubotu> juanma_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<renato> juanma_>
<ubuntu_> sorry update now *
<tuco> mate when I count from the top down to line 28 that is this line  Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<renato> juanma_ yo hablo espaol pero creo que hayan unos canales de ubuntu en espaol donde podras encontrar aiuda
<Jucato> tuco: I already showed you the line that you need to enable.
<Jucato> <Jucato> tuco: # deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse  <--- this one
<Jucato> tuco: that's line 28 in the pastebin
<tuco> ahhhh ok it makes senses.
<tuco> well just being logical here nothing else :-)
<ubuntu_> whats the kubuntu equivalent of ubuntus flashy update now button?
<ubuntu_> sudo apt-get update?
<mrynit> synaptic?
<ubuntu_> dose the same thing right?
<mrynit> synaptic is a nice gui for getting packages
<mrynit> thats what i use in debian
<ubuntu_> well then synaptic is always running in ubuntu right?
<tuco> Now it is working thank you for your help kind sir :-)
<ubuntu_> because when you start up it requests updates
<Jucato> ubuntu_: that's just the update manager checking if there are updates available
<ubuntu_> well nm my install work is done so I restart now
<toadman> is ubuntu always so unstable???????
<toadman> fuck whatever im goin back to fedora core
<mrynit> whats the differance bettween unbuntu and kunbuntu? just KDE?
<Jucato> yes. and that difference is a lot
<Jucato> (KDE + the default apps, except for OpenOffice)
<mrynit> so that affects display drivers? im trying to get berly to work on a old GeForce4 MX
<Jucato> no
<tuco> Thanks for your help Jucato. The Kubuntu community is what made ditched you know whom for this lovely OS.
<mrynit> ok, thats good
<yaman> jucato: kde works but i can't connect by vnc with it ..y?
<Jucato> anything running below KDE (X, kernel, modules, etc) are common to both
<Jucato> yaman: sorry, no idea about vnc
<Jucato> tuco: you're very much welcome
<tuco> You rock Dude ;-)
<piro_> yaman: check into freenx
<yaman> piro:thnks
<mrynit> yaman: is it a networking problem with vnc?
<piro_> works great with low bandwidth connections, and runs through ssh so its like always avail. if you got everything setup right
<renato> hi, anyone with experience with postfix?
<lu-bao> wah cool xD
<yaman> it was working on Gnome ubuntu, but with KDE it didnt
<emonkey> Please vote here:
<emonkey> http://www.dellideastorm.com/article/show/63132/Ubuntu__Kubuntu_Linux
<mrynit> emonkey is a bot?
<emonkey> no why?
<mrynit> nvm
<piro_> lol
<piro_> i heard about that
<emonkey> :)
<piro_> getting dell to send out there comps with buntu
<emonkey> if it works, that would be great
<emonkey> nothing to lose...sor...
<tuco> Voted for your thingy emonkey. Hope it helps promote Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<emonkey> thank you :)
<emonkey> I hope too
<tuco> I mean I am very impressed with what Kubuntu does and what is capable of doing. A new computing experience far from the so called WOW experience!
<yaccin> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<DeMolay> hihihi
<yaccin> !osx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuco> yes that one...I am trying hard to make my second half forget about it too...
<yaccin> :D
<yaccin> !macos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuco> I will convince her then we will be set and buggerware free :-)
<yaccin> tuco: just make your kubuntu look like vista ;)
<tuco> Yuk!
<tuco> Nicer you mean ;-)
<yaccin> nicer is not hard :P
<Tm_T> Hrr, root. :(
<yaccin> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<yaccin> !rootirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> hmm
<Tm_T> yaccin: I wonder that same.
<yaccin> !ircasroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircasroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> yaccin: Try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuco> Nope. guys a question...when do I make sure that every link I click opens in Fireofx and not Konqueror?
<tuco> anyone knows?
<googol> !?
<tuco> how to make sure that fireofx opens the links and not Konqueror?
<mrynit> set browser defualt
<piro_> download tabs mix plus helps
<piro_> also make sure ff is defauly
<tuco> how can I do that Piro?
<terenzio> hi
<piro_> edit -> preferences -> main tab -> system defaults press check now
<terenzio> i'm new in kubuntu's world and i can't get my internet connoction going...can anyone help me??
<tuco> where is the edit key sorry?
<easytiger> edit key?
<piro_> edit tab in task bar at the top next to file and view
<piro_> inside of firefox
<ccherrett> how do you install mplayer on kubuntu?
<tuco> aha aha obviously :-)
<mrynit> ccherrett try VLC
<ccherrett> mrynit: I like the mplayer-plugin
<terenzio> help
<terenzio> needed
<tuco> but when I click in some of the links from the irc chat for example, they open in Konqueror not FF
<ccherrett> does vlc hava a plugin?
<yaman> can't connect to the vncserver on the kubuntu-kde no resson .. i could b4 on Gnome ?? any help
<mrynit> terenzio how do you connect to the tubes?
<ccherrett> mrynit: hmm it is installing a mozilla-plugin
<terenzio> how can i get my cel phone seen via bluetooth and use it as a modem?
<mrynit> wtf you use your cel phone for internet access?
<terenzio> when i run kppp i get an error
<mrynit> is this for a laptop?
<ccherrett> mrynit: if you are on the road sure
<abattoir> terenzio: type bluetooth:/ in konqueror
<abattoir> terenzio: and choose the appropriate service
<terenzio> it says - /etc/resolv.conf missing
<mrynit> ccherrett: he should have said he was on a laptop first
<ccherrett> oh I assumed that is what he meant
<ccherrett> oh well
<papusikha_> uite
<terenzio> are you talking about me??
<terenzio> laptop?
<ccherrett> yes
<papusikha_> yes
<mrynit> yes
<terenzio> sorry, i'm really new to all this...anyway yes i'm running kubuntu on my laptop with a usb bluetooth dongle and a sony z1010 cell phone
<terenzio> i just did what you told me to do (abattoir) but it tells me that the file doesn't exist!
<viola_> vez
<googol> terenzio: i could try to replicate
<terenzio> ???
<googol> what ur doing, but i hv a desktop and differnt cell phone
<terenzio> let's try
<googol> k wait till my update finishes
<googol> ok its done
<abattoir> terenzio: http://www.spiration.co.uk/post/1307 should help you
<abattoir> terenzio: it's command-line-ish, but should still do the trick
<terenzio> k i'll go and take a look...
<abattoir> you most probably have all the packages installed... just check anyways
<googol> terenzio: what program are you using to connect you your phone?
<googol> to*
<googol> terenzio: I seggest you get a bluetooth client program, the one installed by default has a gui?
<googol> terenzio: or find out how the command line interface works with bluetooth
<googol> terenzio: if your still there ill stay on IRC for more information but I give up, since the options arnt so clear
<googol> from what I tested bluetooth dose work by default ...
<googol> bbl
<mrynit> well turn bluetooth on in the phone first
<terenzio> googol:i'm TRYING to use kppp
<mrynit> terenzio is blue tooth turned on? inside your phone
<terenzio> yes bluetooth is on and if i run hcitool scan i see the MAC adress
<terenzio> and it's name
<aliasgherman> Often right clicking while on KDE opens the KDE crash handler.
<mrynit> thats a good start
<renato> hi, has anybody in here experience with postfix?
<googol> in gnome ctr-H shows hidden folders in natulis, how do I show hidden folders in konqueror?
<PeS> googol: select "show hidden files" in view menu
<lu-bao> mh kubuntu is the really first distribution and bundle what really fits "all" my needs :D nice work team :D
<Jucato> googol: View menu -> Show Hidden Files. you can set  keyboard shortcut in Settings -> Configure Shortcuts
<mrynit> good bye
<googol> oh good, that was easy
<lu-bao> i have 3D i have all programs running and it supports everything of my notebook perfectly i am so happy about kubuntu :)
* Jucato adds +1 to Kubuntu's score board
<darthdual> Hey all, Anyone know how to share internet connection through another ethernet interface on ubuntu
<lu-bao> Jucato, XD
<PeS> lu-bao: vote for Kubuntu
<lu-bao> PeS, huh? vote? :)
<Jucato> next elections
<PeS> lu-bao: yep --> Distrowatch
<lu-bao> PeS, dont know this website but ill search for it :)
<lu-bao> how to vote for kubuntu? :)
<googol> i belive i was brain washed by gnome for far too long :(
<PeS> http://distrowatch.com/
<googol> kde is way better
<lu-bao> PeS, yeah but how to vote :) where do i find vote button for kubuntu :)
<lu-bao> PeS, sorry have problems to manage through distrowatch.com never used this site before :(
<Contrast83> What's up, everyone?
<Contrast83> I have a question about Feisty, hoping someone can help me...
<PeS> lu-bao: can't find it ether, ....forget it... :)
<lu-bao> PeS, XDDD
<Jucato> Contrast83: you might find more help about feisty in #ubuntu+1
<Contrast83> If I install from one of the Herd CD's, will I have to do a fresh install for each new Herd, and/or when the final version is released?
<Contrast83> Thanks, jucato. I'll check there.
<lu-bao> PeS, you know what i mean? :> i am not that stupid but i couldnt find it XD
<Jucato> oh you don't need to do that
<Jucato> Contrast83: you just need to dist-upgrade daily :)
<Contrast83> Cool, thanks for the info.
<Contrast83> Peace.
<PeS> Contrast83: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<lu-bao> oh is there a opensource alternative similiar with weaverslave to build websites for debian / kubuntu ? :)
<googol> hmm i wondered that exact same thing lol.. he left
<Jucato> !quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2361 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<Jucato> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<lu-bao> um yeah o.o"
<lu-bao> whats the better one? *g*
<Jucato> those two would be the top two choices. imho, Nvu, while not being a KDE/Qt app, has better WYSIWYG capabilities
<lu-bao> i need a "easy" editor for beginners without big html knowledge :)
<Jucato> but since I use WYSIWYG seldomly, I'd go for Quanta because of it's integration with KDE
<lu-bao> Jucato, is there an easy one without needed html knowledge? ^^
<lu-bao> like graphical editor
<Jucato> lu-bao: Nvu would be the one
<Jucato> WYSIWYG = What You See Is What You Get
<Jucato> drag and drop graphical stuff
<emonkey-p> m
<lu-bao> mmmh that helped me out thank you Jucato :)
<waylandbill> I prefer cms or other server side technology to wysiwyg.
<waylandbill> with all the different browsers it never ends up being wyg.
<lu-bao> mh nvu looks fine and easy like advanced editor thats nice :)
<jax> how do u go about resolving dependencies problem?
<Jucato> depends on the problem
<Adydaz> apt to instrall
<Contrast012083> Does anyone know if there's a Beryl-SVN repository for Feisty yet?
<jax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7016/...for realplayer
<Jucato> !beryl | Contrast012083
<ubotu> Contrast012083: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<crube> Is there a way to change the font color of my toolbar? I have a transparent toolbar with dark desktop, and open tasks are black, minimized grey etc.
<kubuntu610> b
<Jucato> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<crube> This beryl thing is quite cool. Runs smooth on my laptop's integrated graphic card
<Jucato> crube: you mean the taskbar?
<crube> Jucato:  yeah
<Jucato> crube: the colors of those follow the color of buttons set in the Color Scheme
<jax> jucato: but i have not installed realplayer yet
<crube> Jucato:  Thanks.
<Jucato> crube: are you on dapper or edgy?
<Adydas> dapper sounds so much cooler..
<jax> jucato: dapper
<Jucato> !info realplayer dapper
<ubotu> realplayer: Real Player (installer). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0.11 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386)
<cavallo> I have some problems with VPN. I can connect to pptp vpn and system get theyr DNS's but I cant ping any machine in the vpn. Why ? Any suggestions ?
<crube> Jucato Edgy
<cavallo> Im using pptpconfig
<jax> jucato: bash: !info: event not found
<_ali> oglum arnzda mslman war m la?
<_ali> ????????????????????????????????
<Jucato> jax: no, that wasn't for you. that was for the bot
<_ali> la kime diyum ben musluman yok mu?
<jax> ic..:0
<Jucato> _ali: English please
<_ali> why?
<_ali> Iam e turks
<_ali> :D
<abattoir> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<abattoir> _ali: ^^^^
<Jucato> _ali: this is an English channel
<_ali> sensizn bepiniz amna koyaym
<Adydas> WICKED
<elbing> xmms-rplay - RPlay Output Plugin for XMMS; why realplayer?
<Pisik_o> my name is ali
<Pisik_o> :D
<Pisik_o> haw are you la?
<Adydas> whos la?
<Adydas> oh all?
<Pisik_o> yes
<lu-bao> ali *gg*
<comp08> server undernet.irc.org
<_ali> lan aq larm
<_ali> ses verseniz lan
<_ali> :D:D
<Jucato> _ali: please speak in English
<lu-bao> lol :>
<_ali> mother fucker,
<Jucato> !language | _ali
<ubotu> _ali: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_ali> and amreki ka
<_ali> and
<_ali> engelend
<_ali> end faitler
<lu-bao> Jucato, please explain me how such peoples are able to join irc? o.o"
<lu-bao> xD
<Adydas> sadly
<Jucato> lu-bao: I wish I knew :)
<Adydas> they get in
<lu-bao> thought brain is needed to use irc clients and setup connections :)
<lu-bao> *gg*
<Jucato> heh... ok let's not get personal, shall we? :)
<elbing> lu-bao, not with gui... gui makes idiots a morons exponentially
<lu-bao> i am from germany but i give my best with english and i am gently :)
<Adydas> its presetup for you
<lu-bao> elbing, thats mean from you now -.-"   *loves gui but isnt idiot used gentoo before and knows about basics of linux*
<elbing> s/a/and
<lu-bao> Jucato, youre right :)
<elbing> right... what about germany? is it cold?
<lu-bao> um o.o" lol what please is that for a question xD
<lu-bao> and yeah it is actually o.o but sun is up
<elbing> damn... here I'm freezing
<vge> only -16 in finland
<elbing> 4.5 Spain
<Adydas> 17 degrees here
<lu-bao> ouch :>
<Adydas> so hot
<lu-bao> 17 degrees you call hot? Oo
<Adydas> for night
<elbing> not bad
<lu-bao> mh okay its hot *g*
<elbing> I should live there :p
<lu-bao> i wont xD
<vge> i can overclock better in cold weather ;)
<lu-bao> *loves kubuntu* x)
<lu-bao> all runs well :> so cool first time all runs well at linux and notebook :D
<elbing> right, is too difficult to try compile some code under 0
<lu-bao> vge, lol did you ever heard about cooling sets? ;)
<lu-bao> i mean um without cooling set you have a big problem :) cheap ones are noisy and good ones are strong and quiet *has a cheap one* <.< XD
<vge> i made watercooling couple years ago, but not really wanna go with the trouble again, i can manage
<lu-bao> wont use watercooling :)
<lu-bao> fans are fine as long theyre big and slow so they dont produce high pitchy noises :)
<vge> but some here just puts a tube from outside into their case in winter
<lu-bao> lol XD
<elbing> heh
<lu-bao> okay NVU is good for me nice website editor :) thx for advertise that to me :)
* Jucato would love to advertise Quanta... but...
<lu-bao> why? :)
<Jucato> might not fit what you wanted
* unix_infidel hates qt, so i recommend bluefish :P
<Jucato> Quanta is very much manual... based on my (still limited) experience
<lu-bao> qt? bluefish? huh? XD
<elbing> vim + konqueror. be a man ;p
<vge> eclipse for all imho
<vge> and atleast i can say i do em for a living :)
<waylandbill> vim works just fine :)
<Jucato> lu-bao: don't mind him :)
<elbing> yeah
<lu-bao> Jucato, okay :>
<Vincent_k> Hi all, I was thinking of installing linux on a laptop without cdrom fdd or bootable usb. Is there a way to get it installed?
<lu-bao> package for xine player is xine-ui right?
<abattoir> Vincent_k: has internet connection?
<abattoir> (hopefully broadband)
<elbing> Vincent_k, are you sure you have a machine?
<Vincent_k> yes I have internet connection
<abattoir> !install | Vincent_k
<ubotu> Vincent_k: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<abattoir> Vincent_k: see which fits your needs
<Vincent_k> thanks will check it
<abattoir> mostly should be netboot...
<abattoir> !shipit | Vincent_k
<ubotu> Vincent_k: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<pointfivezero> lu-bao: yes it is, xine-ui is the xine video player user interface
<waylandbill> I've got a laptop without a bootable CD too. I put the hdd in my desktop with an adapter to use it's bootable CD.
<abattoir> Vincent_k: doh, no cdrom drive, my mistake...
<lu-bao> pointfivezero, thx :)
<pointfivezero> !xine-ui | lu-bao
<ubotu> lu-bao: xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-0ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 1567 kB, installed size 3512 kB
<pointfivezero> !xine-ui
<Jucato> kaffeine is a multimedia player that uses xine as the backend
* Heavenquake is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> !away > HeavenquakeBBL
<cfraz89> hi
<waylandbill> cfraz89: hi
<cfraz89> hi waylandbill
<Johny_> !search aptitude
<ubotu> Found: aptitude
<stuart_> can anyone help with raw (camera) file conversion
* HeavenquakeBBL is back.
<Heavenquake> Jucato: huh?
<just-this-time> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<crystufer2000> What's the best program to use to create a fat 32 partition?
<yaccin> qtparted
<yaccin> !fat32
<elbing> mkdosfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<yaccin> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<yaccin> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<gtou> hello, can some one help me to make a alphabetical link to an object document who begining with the same letter?
<wolfeySI> hello where can i get files for netboot for kubuntu?
<wolfeySI> so there's no netboot for kubuntu?
<wolfeySI> only for ubuntu?
<elbing> wolfeySI, <ubotu> Vincent_k: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<elbing> only changes CD
<seri> hello!
<seri> i have a thinkpad x60s, but in kcontrol there is no "thinkpad menu". on my desktop pc instead, there is such a menu.
<seri> how do i get that on my laptop? thank you
<patrick__> Hello !!!
<elbing> seri thinkpad-base thinkpad-source
<patrick__> From HK
<Lynoure> patrick__: Is there something we can help you with?
<patrick__> Is there any program I can connect KDE with Xbox 360 ?
<googol> windows
<Lynoure> Sorry, I have no idea, I do not own an xbox.
<Lynoure> patrick__: have you tried searching for xbox linux on google or some other search engine?
<Mena> Is there a nice program to enable me edit video files and cutt it and this stuff
<patrick__> There is a feature in XP which can connect to X360 via router... But in KDE, I have no idea
<seri> elbing: thank you. it's seems i'm missing the whole laptop and batterie menu
<elbing> ;)
<googol> theres this new os called vista, seems worthwile
<patrick__> Lynoure >>> I have searched it, but no linux program to support the feature
<Mena> Is there a nice program to enable me edit video files and cutt it and this stuff
<Lynoure> patrick__: you mean XBox does not seem to support anything else than MS Windows?
<elbing> Mena look for google. maybe cinelerra help you
<Mena> elbing, ok
<Lynoure> patrick__: you could try the windows program in wine or wmware
<googol> I think mena is looking for this crazy company called "apple"
<patrick__> >>>Lynoure  yes... the feature are U can watch WMV file, mp3 in X360 via sourcing from XP
<mrynit> i just installed kubuntu and i dont think i added a root password. is there a defualt root password or do i need to set it. if so how?
<mrynit> sudo passwd root
<mrynit> aye thankz
<seri> elbing: mh. no such option after installing thinkpad-base, thinkpad-source and klaptopdaemon
<seri> elbing: what am i missing?
<Dannilion> mrynit: you don't need a root password for most things in Kubuntu- use sudo instead with your account password
<elbing> seri, kdeutils3-laptop?
<seri> elbing: mh. there is no such packagde in edgy
<patrick__> About MythTV, can I watch satellite TV (Real-time, recorded) via internet without Satellite receiver.. DVB-T installed of course !
<patrick__> DVB-T card installed, I mean
<googol> i can watch satellite TV vai satellite
<elbing> seri, klaptopdaemon - battery monitoring and management for laptops using KDE
<elbing> kmilo - laptop special keys support for KDE
<elbing> try apt-cache search "whatever you're looking for"
<elbing> (without quotes)
<seri> elbing: i've installed kmilo and klaptopdaemon
<seri> elbing: but there is no thinkpad menu in kcontrol
<googol> patrick__:it would be nice though if i knew what tuner card to buy to set up a mythtv box :)
<patrick__> googol>> I have not installed sat. receiver, restricted by government rule in China
<googol> patrick__:oh thats no fun
<elbing> seri, read this http://floatingsun.net/articles/howtos/howto-t42-ubuntu.html
<googol> patrick__:I would like a TV "in" card working with linux that would be good like a TiVo box
<Mena> what is the deffrenr between ubuntu amd64  and just ubuntu
<patrick__> googol >>> surf www.lunapark6.com ....it introduced a DVB-T card and how to install it... But In China....you cannot install without any permission.
<Mena> deffrent*
<wolfeySI> patrick__: china is evil communist country
<wolfeySI> :)O
<wolfeySI> communist country that opresses workers
<wolfeySI> :)
<Lynoure> wolfeySI: Maybe do not start the great politics debate here.
<wolfeySI> okey
<Lynoure> wolfeySI: see ##politics for that
<wolfeySI> btw tvtime rocks:)
<patrick__> Do not mention it in chat !!! I am a Hong Kong citizen and working / living in China
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<wolfeySI> patrick__: sorry for you
<Lynoure> Jucato: politics is even o4o, I think
<seri> elbing: :| I already checked this. on my desktop pc there is the menu and just the message  that /dev/nvram couldn't be accessed. but on my thinkpad i don't have that menu. maybe a bug in edgy? i check launchpad. thanks for your help.
<patrick__> wolfeySI>>> it does'nt matter..... We are free in WWW
<smecheru> nick
<Mena> why when i add this two lines t the repo i got an error
<Mena>     deb http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu32 ./
<Mena>     deb-src http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu32 ./
<Mena> to*
<Lynoure> Mena: What error?
<Mena> Lynoure, the adept wouldnot load ad in the terminla its telling me this Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Lynoure> Mena: last bit of each line looks wrong, at least to me.
<Mena> and*
<Mena> Lynoure, i took then from the site
<Mena> them*
<Lynoure> Mena: Then, ask them?
<Lynoure> Mena: but usually lines are more line   deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Lynoure> s/more line/more like
<Lynoure> Mena: you can also get the packages with wget from those places and install them with dpkg   assuming that you trust the packages in the first place.
<Mena_> Lynoure, what was you saying bec i got a conection problem
<_eMaX_> hi
<Lynoure> Mena_: What was the last one you got?
<_eMaX_> ne1 here knows how to revoke a pgp key that I created years ago?
<Mena_>  s/more line/more like....
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: you still have the key+passphrase or the revocation certificate?
<_eMaX_> well I may remember the passphrase.
<_eMaX_> the public key I can import
<Mena_> Lynoure, is there any thing else
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: the private key + passphrase I meant.
<_eMaX_> no
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: If you do not have those or the revocation certificate, you cannot
<Lynoure> Mena: you can also get the packages with wget from those places and install them with dpkg   assuming that you trust the packages in the first place.
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: That's the very reason why good key generation howtos tell you to make a backup of your key and make a revocation cert right after creating the key and storing it in a safe place.
<Mena_> Lynoure, i realy didint trust but i cant find any program to edit video except that is there a program supporrted with ubuntu
<Jucato> !kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<Mena_> Jucato, thanks
<Mena_> Lynoure, thanks
<Lynoure> Mena_: If you install a package you do not trust, effectively you are running their unknown, potentially evil code, as root on your machine.
<Mena_> Lynoure, ohh ok good i didnt use it
<Jucato> in this case, the source of the package/source code and the software's popularity has impact...
<just-this-time> non-unicode is an issue in kubuntu
<Lynoure> Jucato: yes, it does, but I was completely unfamiliar with g.i.s.s. or anyone called vale.
<just-this-time> how do I make kopete show hebrew ?
<just-this-time> I know ICQ is sending non-UNICODE
<matthias_> hi
<matthias_> would it be a good idea to install the beta of kde4?
<matthias_> i was never impressed by kde, i always supported gnome
<matthias_> but now what i see of kde 4
<matthias_> is in one word amazing
<matthias_> so would it be a good idea???
<Jucato> no
<matthias_> okay
<Jucato> KDE 4 is currently not even in alpha yet. there is nothing to actually "see" and "use" unless you are a developer or attempting to help in the development
<matthias_> ah
<matthias_> okay
<matthias_> thx
<Jucato> for now, all we can hold on are news articles and some screenshots
<Jucato> (artwork  hasn't even been put in yet)
<matthias_> i have vista tough I've participated in the beta of vista
<Jucato> most of the changes that have happened are under the hood
<guglielf> !tell me about grub
<matthias_> and im telling u that kde would lure a lot of windows users
<matthias_> to linux
<Jucato> !grub > guglielf
<Jucato> matthias_: There is still no official target date/month (or year?) for KDE 4.0 release. The most honest and most accurate answer we can give is "when it's ready." Some (unofficial) estimates are 2nd half of 2007 (Q3-Q4) or even early 2008. Please see http://dot.kde.org for KDE 4-related news and articles
<matthias_> I only think that kde4 has to have some impressive theme's
<guglielf> thanks Jucato, the bot already told me ;)
<Jucato> matthias_: stay tuned to that news site. one of the upcoming articles will be about the icon theme/color scheme/artwork
<matthias_> ah thx
<matthias_> wel got to go
<matthias_> thx for the info
<matthias_> i really apreciate that
<matthias_> bye
<Jucato> bye
<Jucato> guglielf: just making sure :)
<guglielf> Jucato: lol
<incorrect> is there an open source tool for editing flash?
<Jucato> none that I know of
<incorrect> all from adobe right?
<Jucato> yep
<incorrect> ah man i have to buy it :S
<_mv_> hi all, can i ask some help? i have some strange problems with locales :(
<Lynoure> _mv_: Yes, this is the channel for just that kind of questions.
<_mv_> Lynoure: thanks a lot :D i'm italian, and i have kde in italian but ... when i use some applications (such as kate, konqueror, and so on) i'm not able to write italian special characters
<Jucato> _mv_: #kubuntu-it people don't know how?
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> oh, lucky guess, there's a #kubuntu-it :D
<_mv_> but when i run the same applications from konsole, it works well
<_mv_> i know, i'm coming from #ubuntu-it :(
<Jucato> well, there's a #kubuntu-it too
<_mv_> eh, it is forwading to #ubuntu-it
<Jucato> bah
<Jucato> silly :)
* Jucato wonders if he could do that with #kubuntu-ph... but....
<Lynoure> _mv_: hmm, if they never had the accents right, I'd tell you to try a different font, but that is unlikely now.
<_mv_> Lynoure: ok, now i try to change font ... but it is so strange, i've got default fonts :\
<Lynoure> _mv_: and from konsole you mean starting it with plain name of the program, not kdesu programname or anything?
<_mv_> Lynoure: example: starting kate from konsole work right
<_mv_> mat@leprechaun:~$ kate
<Lynoure> _mv_: I do not think I have a solution for you right away... But konsole sessions starts by reading the bash configurations , mayby there is something there
<_mv_> Lynoure: thanks anyway :)) i'm trying to search on my home ^^
<_mv_> uhm, with alt+f2 and kdesu kate accents work fine o_O'
<emanuele> ciao a tutti
<emanuele> senite sapete cm abilitare l'utente root su kubuntu?
<Lynoure> _mv_: have you modified .bashrc? by default (at least on my system) it has nothing I could pin down as the possible cause.
<_mv_> ciao emanuele, questo e' il canale inglese :P
<_mv_> ti conviene andare su #ubuntu-it ^^
<emanuele> thanks you :)
<_mv_> Lynoure: .bashrc should be empty?
<Lynoure> _mv_: it could also help you to compare some setting with other users. E.g. System Settings -> Regional -> Country/Region -> Locale
<Lynoure> _mv_: I think not. But I'm on dapper and if you are on edgy things might be different (I'd still be surprised)
<_mv_> Lynoure: i'm on feisty :P
<Lynoure> _mv_: oh, then try on #ubuntu+1
<Lynoure> _mv_: feisty is not out yet, so its support is there.
<_mv_> wow, i didn't know about ubuntu+1 :|
<Lynoure> _mv_: I would have told you right away if I had guessed. It could even be some obscure bug in need of fixing.
<atomico80> I don't know how to instsll s wifi antenna on the usb port
<atomico80> anybody can help me?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<_mv_> Lynoure: eh, i don't think so ... i've got the same problem with stable :( probably some old configuration files on my home
<slyfox> I am getting pissed off lately with Kubuntu - hibernation and supends do not work. Knetwork manager does not work on startup because Kwallet refuses to gives password or knetwork manager does not take it. Is this common  with all distors? WIll this crap be in feisty too ?
<Lynoure> _mv_: what do you have in those locale settings in kde? and what in /etc/environment?
<_mv_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<atomico80> anybody has any experience in installing devices on usb?
<_mv_> Lynoure: mine /etc/environment: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7033/
<Lynoure> _mv_: and those kde locale settings?
<_mv_> Lynoure: ehm, i'm new to kde ... which is the file i need to paste in mine .kde/?
<Lynoure> _mv_: I only know where they are on the GUI on dapper (see above), not which file
<_mv_> Lynoure: oh, you mean in kcontorl ... well, language only italian, but in kcontrol accented letters are normal
<kzwo> Hello @ll
<Lynoure> _mv_: Then I'm out of ideas for now, sorry.
<_mv_> Lynoure: thanks :)
<googol> how do i cheak if I have direct rendering?
<googol> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Jucato> googol: glxinfo | grep -i render
<googol> woo hoo i do
<googol> i never hotught id sey this but i love intel graphics
<googol> lol
<Jucato> I want to love them too :)
<googol> oh they make my babies let me tell you
<kzwo> could one help me? I can't open an display as root, as user it works.
<BluesKaj> don't get too excited , even my lowly onboard ATI graphics does DRI quite well , if one uses the proper binary drivers :)
<googol> i just found out you can use a sDVO pci-e so i can get digital out
<Jucato> kzwo: you really can't you're not supposed to. any reason why you want to?
<googol> i feel safer using open intel drivers
<kzwo> jucato, that's an interesting answer. thanks. I mounted directories from another linux distribution, at the moments I have only rights to read as root.
<Jucato> kzwo: kdesu konqueror
<kzwo> jucato: wow, thanks for the imediate help!
<Jucato> !sudo | kzwo
<ubotu> kzwo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LegoLinux> hi
<calxaed> hi does anyone know if amarok supports mtp devices like the creative zen v+ in kubuntu edgy
<Riddell> calxaed: it should do yes, but I don't think it has been tested
<LegoLinux> I can't activate the "compose key"
<Jucato> calxaed: it should, but I think there has been problems
<Jucato> LegoLinux: I think it's the right Alt key by default?
<calxaed> it think there are, amorok wont detect it
<LegoLinux> Jucato: do you mean the AltGr?
<Jucato> I there were problems with some versions of Amarok not being compiled w/ MTP support? not sure if the latest (1.4.5) has been compiled with it already
<Jucato> LegoLinux: if that's what it's called :)
<kzwo> jucato: can't understand the command.
<Jucato> kzwo: what command can't you understand?
<kzwo> ubotu, thank you.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !ubotu | kzwo
<ubotu> kzwo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<calxaed> is there a way of discovering if a particular version of amarok is built with mtp support
<kzwo> jucato: ahaa!
<Jucato> kzwo: and !factoid calls the bot
<kzwo> jucato, helpful!
<lu-bao> after updating my server can i remove files out of var cache apt archieves ?
<chavo> lu-bao, just run apt-get autoclean it will remove the old debs
<lu-bao> chavo, ah thank you very much didnt knew that command :)
<_eMaX_> lynoure still there?
<lu-bao> chavo, cause its a debian sarge i686 and i typed apt-get upgrade :)
<lu-bao> chavo, inside folder archives are still these .deb packages but can i remove them now? or does debian use it out of archieves folder ?
<lu-bao> or does it install them and i can remove all what is inside archives ?
<chavo> lu-bao, you can remove them
<lu-bao> archives is empty :)
<jhutchins> You could do apt-get autoclean, that would be the "correct" way to clean it up.
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<Shadowtester> Anyone know if Amarok will play ALAC files?
<chavo> Shadowtester, do you mean flac?
<Shadowtester> no Apple Lossless Audio Codex
<chavo> no idea
<Shadowtester> different than FLAC I use ALAC on my IPod
<Dekans> i successed to compile bleu ice kwin decoration but this deco is not available in window decorations menu ...
<Dekans> does someone have an idea about this ?
<chavo> Shadowtester, there's no support for it in amarok butthere's a decoder here http://craz.net/programs/itunes/alac.html
<BluesKaj> Shadowtester, the best thing to try is to configure your Ipod in amarok devices
<Shadowtester> ok thanks I will try
<chavo> Dekans, where did you get the windeco frm?
<Dekans> chavo: kde-look.org
<ramtikitiki> what program is the best to do a virtual login from windows to linux?
<ramtikitiki> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<chavo> Dekans, did you run ./configure --prefix /usr first?
<Dekans> not with the prefix
<renato> hi, I have a server which is linked to a dynamic dns, with the name of dallrmi.dyndns.org. I also have a domain registered: eudealers.com. I managed to create a CNAME that associate eudealers.com to rdallarmi.dyndns.org so rewuests for www.eudealers.com get forwarded correctly to my server. I had no luck with the mail so far, I have created an MX record at the site where I registered the domain like: eudealers.com  1
<renato> rdallarmi.dyndns.org. Then I went do dyndns.org defining another mx record rdallarmi.dyndns.org 1 rdallarmi.dyndns.org. but the whole thing does not work. Can anybody help me? what do I need to do different?
<ramtikitiki> what program is the best to do a virtual login from windows to linux?
<lu-bao> ramtikitiki, you mean via ssh?
<lu-bao> use putty :) putty is opensource to manage servers through ssh and putty is available for windows and linux :)
<ramtikitiki> lu-bao: it does not matter we want to use it localy
<ramtikitiki> lu-bao: does putty allow you to make virtual connetion(with gui?)
<_eMaX_> anyone knows how exactly to revoke a pgp key if I have the private key and the passphrase?
<chavo> ramtikitiki, did you look at VNC
<Dekans> chavo: thanks it works with the /usr/ prefix
<Dekans> and checkinstall made the installation fail
<chavo> yeah I didn't think KDE was set to llok in /usr/local
<chavo> look*
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: I was not, but now I'm back for a bit
<boinc> anyone out there tried to use 64bit with a stupid geniune intel boards onboard vid?
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: You found your private key? Great
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: e.g. http://www.hackdiary.com/archives/000042.html has step by step instructions for that
<chavo> ramtikitiki, you can also look at no machine http://www.nomachine.com/
<ramtikitiki> chavo: what type of VNC?
<chavo> ramtikitiki, there's a couple of vnc servers in the repos I haven't tried them myself
<tuco> Hello ppl. I need some help with kaffeine, it plays video but not the audio that goes with it. Any codec I need to download?
<ramtikitiki> chavo:  is vnc tight compateble with other vnc's
<_eMaX_> Lynoure at least I found 2 private keys. Thanks for the link
<chavo> ramtikitiki, I would assume so, but I havent tried it.
<ramtikitiki> chavo: ok thnx
<yettenet> Is there a way to delete the keyboard shortcut of an application that has been removed (but the shortcut is still assigned to it)
<tuco> nobody can help me with kaffeine?
<jpiccolo> is there a way to go though an reset my networking
<jpiccolo> DNS is not working now, only if i use a live cd
<Jucato> yettenet:  System Settings -> Keyboad and Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Command Shortcuts tab
<yettenet> I know where to find it... it doesn't appear there though, since the app has been uninstalled
<yettenet> But it's still assigned to the app
<yettenet> Therefore I can't use that shortcut to start any other things
<yettenet> If you could tell me where these shortcuts are stored, I could do it for myself
<Jucato> yettenet: try running this command: kbuildsycoca
<yettenet> What does it do?
<Jucato> it will refresh your database and your menus
<yettenet> No database available...
<Jucato> ignore that error message
<lu-bao> how can i find out whats the ip of my server (rented) through putty ssh shell?
<lu-bao> internet ip ^^
<yettenet> And what now?
<tuco> Hey Jucato. Need some help with kaffeine. it doesn't play the audio.
<yettenet> It hasn't solved the problem yet
<Jucato> tuco: what format?
<Jucato> yettenet: still can't use that keyboard shortcut?
<yettenet> Nope
<Jucato> yettenet: does it popup a dialog box that says it's used somewhere else?
<yettenet> But I found that the shortcuts can be found at ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<yettenet> I'll give it a try
<yettenet> It doesn't pop up anything
<yettenet> It just doesn't react
<Jucato> what does it say?
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> yettenet: maybe it has been set for something else other than that app you uninstalled
<yettenet> Nope
<Jucato> yettenet: try looking into the Keyboard Shortcuts
<Jucato> what's the key combo?
<tuco> wmv so far
<Jucato> tuco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Alexandre> Hello friends
<Alexandre> I want download Kubuntu Edgy in Torrent. Some one knew the rigth place?!?!?!?
<Jucato> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<yettenet> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<yettenet> I found 2 entries in khotkeysrc
<Alexandre> ubotu: torrent only in DVD, i want cd
<Jucato> !ubotu | Alexandre
<ubotu> Alexandre: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<googol> HUAR!
<Jucato> Alexandre: did you look into the links for the CD's?
<yettenet> And found it! Yay, I'm great! :D
<Alexandre> Jucato: Yes, i1m on site: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Jucato> Alexandre: choose a location, then choose "Other installation options"
<Jucato> Alexandre: should take you to a page where you can find the .torrent for the CD's
<Alexandre> Jucato: ok, i try now, and downloading, thanks
<clownius> im having some issues with Kubuntu 64 and my intel onboard video
<googol> like what?
<clownius> i can get decent resolution or colour
<clownius> 640X480 and horrid colours
<clownius> worked fine on 32bit
<CaptainApathy> is the driver 64 bit?
<googol> oh... what kind of monitor do you have?
<clownius> Dell 17in CRT
<yettenet> Jucato: I found the 2 entries in ~/.kde/share/config/kdehotkeysrc
<clownius> cheap throwaway
<yettenet> DEleted them both, reset
<yettenet> It works now
<Jucato> yettenet: yeah I read that :)
<yettenet> :)
<Jucato> yettenet: what was it set to?
<yettenet> To the shortcut which didn't work
<yettenet> :P
<yettenet> It does now :)
<Jucato> hehe
<yettenet> And the problem was exactly the same I said
<Jucato> so it was set 2 times
<yettenet> Yup
<googol> im running kubuntu 64 with intel onbord and I have beryl runnning..
<yettenet> And the other app has been deleted
* CaptainApathy updates his wine implementation...
<yettenet> But not the shortcut :)
<clownius> could you run the live install?
<yettenet> If anyone has a problem like it, tell them what to do :D
<googol> i have the intel 945g mobo
<clownius> mines a 965
<CaptainApathy> googol: are you using a 64 bit driver?
<googol> theres a 64 bit driver ?? looks confused*
<yettenet> Well, bye :P
* yettenet gone away
<CaptainApathy> googol: That's my assumption... I would personally doubt how well a 32 bit graphics driver would work with a 64 bit kernel..
<clownius> *kicks himself for getting onboard video
<googol> i hv beryl runnning no prob so..
<CaptainApathy> clownius: I have onboard video :P
<CaptainApathy> googol: dunno then
<googol> i removed my ati graphiccs card so i could run onboard
<googol> open source all the way now
<clownius> had nothing but problems with my 965 chipset with onboard video lol
* CaptainApathy has an ati onboard video card on his laptop...
<jpiccolo> i am having a weird networking issue
<clownius> i might buy myself a cheap nvidea at this rate
<CaptainApathy> mmm real 3d acceleration on a laptop
<jpiccolo> i can get on the internet fine but i can go to my routers web interface
<jpiccolo> i can ping the router also
<CaptainApathy> jpiccolo: do you have permission to access it?
<jpiccolo> yeah
<jpiccolo> its my router
<googol> clownius: have you installed the 915i package?
<clownius> 915i package no but i may try it if it helps
<CaptainApathy> I know my router has two different access methods.  wired+wireless w/ first password, or if you use the 2nd password, you only have internet access... not access to the other computers/the router
<jpiccolo> my router doesnt have that
<jpiccolo> i am wired
<CaptainApathy> (yeay for $30 routers)
<CaptainApathy> huh
<clownius> what sort of router?
<jpiccolo> yeah
<jpiccolo> cheapo belkin
<CaptainApathy> clownius: the cheapest one they had at walmart...
<CaptainApathy> er... right, his...
<CaptainApathy> >_>
<jpiccolo> no second
<clownius> lol
<CaptainApathy> jpiccolo: which port are you pluged in at?  the first wired?
<jpiccolo> myeah
<clownius> i had some issues with setting up a friends first Linux machine his router disliked it
<jpiccolo> its been fine for a year
<clownius> But not a belkin :(
<CaptainApathy> hm...
<CaptainApathy> odd
* CaptainApathy waits for class to start...
<jpiccolo> started happening after i set up vmware server
<tuco> I have the w32 codecs already Jucato, still no sound :-(
<googol> clownius: seach from 915resolution in adept
<clownius> thanks will do
<Jucato> tuco: you installed it already?
<clownius> ok found it ill try and install and reboot
<tuco> it was done before
<clownius> tuco is this a no sound issue?
<tuco> yes
<clownius> i found for some reason edgy had pcspeaker off on a machine and i couldnt get sound out of certain things
<Jucato> tuco: but you have video?
<clownius> for some reason kaffine was sending sound through pc speaker yet other sounds were working
<tuco> yes I do amigo
<renato> hi, I have a server which is linked to a dynamic dns, with the name of dallrmi.dyndns.org. I also have a domain registered: eudealers.com. I managed to create a CNAME that associate eudealers.com to rdallarmi.dyndns.org so rewuests for www.eudealers.com get forwarded correctly to my server. I had no luck with the mail so far, I have created an MX record at the site where I registered the domain like: eudealers.com  1
<renato> rdallarmi.dyndns.org. Then I went do dyndns.org defining another mx record rdallarmi.dyndns.org 1 rdallarmi.dyndns.org. but the whole thing does not work. Can anybody help me? what do I need to do different?
<Jucato> tuco: might be the file... not really sure... since you have video already...
<tuco> strange really...or do I have to use a different player?
<eeos_> hi there.
<tuco> all files I played do the same...i tried the same files in windows (yuk yuk yuk) and they work.
<clownius> very odd
<Jucato> not really sure what else to do... try installing mplayer... :(
<renato> mine must be a scary question
<clownius> googol thanks for the help i can move back onto the 64bit computer now its not horrible looking anymore
<tuco> you giving up Jucato! Ah dude ;-)
<eeos_> I need to monitor my broadband connection for a period of time and send the data to our provider. Is there a tool in kubuntu to monitor the the netwrok connection on a long time?
<eeos_> and produce average values, and variance?
<Gazza> hello, i have bought a microphone which is very quiet, and i have set all the sliders i know of to maximum. Is there any way of boosting the mic?
<Jucato> tuco: 12:10 AM... a man has limits...
<tuco> you are not a man, you are a bot with improved capabilities! :-)
<googol> lol i actually helped sombody thats a first
<clownius> hehe happens to us all
<clownius> just need a problem you had before
<clownius> Weird that i didnt have the same problem on 32 bit though
<_eMaX_> Lynoure still there?
<_eMaX_> ne1 how can I obtain a validated signature for my pgp key so that in email applications recipients do not receive the message "this message has a digital signature, but it was not validated"
<method|> what can i use to view microsoft visio files in linux?
<Heavenquake> hmm.. How do I make my computer connect to wifi automatically on startup?
<Jucato> method|: Kivio or Dia
<Jucato> !kivio
<ubotu> kivio: a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 543 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<Jucato> !dia
<ubotu> dia: Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95.0-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 528 kB
<tuco> ok some work some don't...funny
<troxor> _eMaX_: don't the recipients have to sign your key with theirs to completely validate it to them?
<Gazza> how do i boost the input of my mic ?
<abattoir> Gazza: tried fiddling around in kmix?
<_eMaX_> well I just thought of that stupid outlook web mail that we have in our company
<Gazza> abattoir: yes
<Gazza> abattoir: i've set the +20db on as well
<abattoir> Gazza: aah, then i don't know of any other way, sorry
<space_ninja> is kubuntu better than unbuntu?
<googol> yes
<Jucato> !better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<googol> !ftw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Johny_> How Can i Check names of all the system accounts by a command from shell?
<abattoir> Johny_: users ?
<abattoir> oh, wait, that only shows currently logged in users
<Johny_> abattoir: yeah, just wanted to write that -:)
<abattoir> oh good :)
<space_ninja> is kubuntu the best dist with kde?
<Johny_> space_ninja: www.ditrowatch.com
<Jucato> space_ninja: "best" is very subjective. "best" is what works for the person
<Johny_> space_ninja: sorry ---> www.distrowatch.com
<hyper_ch> abattoir: do you know how I can setup a folder in samba that can be accessed only by some users?
<space_ninja> I hade a dist with apt-get system, but I could't get the qt librarys properly. What should I type to get the qt4 librarys correctly?
<abattoir> !samba | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jucato> space_ninja: what are you trying to do?
<[R] eaper> help!!! my ati card doesn't work right :( http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/4847/atix1600qt6.jpg
<abattoir> hyper_ch: been through that?
<hyper_ch> abattoir: well, I have samba up an running... and my roommates can access all my shared folders... but I want to create individual folders for them to access.. where they have write access :)
<space_ninja> well I was trying to qmake -project but it got all f-up, and I got sick and tired of packages and shit beacouse I don't know what to look for
<space_ninja> and do
<space_ninja> there are like thousands of qt packages but I don't which one to pick
<slow-motion> halo
<dum3> hi
<slow-motion> +l
<space_ninja> and when I install one, I have no control over where they are and what has been done
<space_ninja> I'm going CRAZY :)
<space_ninja> that's what I like windows, the keep everything the program needs in one directory
<space_ninja> y
<dum3_> hi
<dum3_> annybody here?
<Jucato> space_ninja: afaik, you don't need to actually install Qt 4 to be able to use it. there was a guide on how to do that. can't remember where
<space_ninja> ah, well I'm installing kubuntu now, we'll see
<u0441509> HOla
<bonbonthejon> where can i post a bug report for feisty
<Jucato> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Jucato> !feisty | bonbonthejon
<ubotu> bonbonthejon: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> bonbonthejon: better ask the gusy in #ubuntu+1 too
<ScarFreewill> is there is universal/very much used virtual login server app for linux that allows clients to run with gui?
<ScarFreewill> eg. vnc
<ScarFreewill> but what is used the most? of stuff like that...
<Heavenquake> why does kubuntu ignore my .xsession?
<SolidSource> Looking for a MediaMonkey or Advance MP3 Catalog linux alternative, anyone have any suggestions?
<gdiebel> SolidSource: I find amarok to handle all my music needs. amarok.kde.org or check out #amarok
<_eMaX_> ne1 here uses pgp w/ evolution?
<SolidSource> gdiebel: Amarok doesn't do what i need and the ID3 tagger doesn't work all that well in downloading from online databases
<gdiebel> online db such as?
<gdiebel> amarok includes musicbrainz
<_eMaX_> hmm. "When people ask the question "Will Evolution change Microsoft?" I feel obligated to say that evolution has theorically changed pond scum into human beings, but the downside is that it took millions of years."
<SolidSource> gdiebel: yes I know of musicbrainz (though its not a very complete database) Amarok has issues connecting to them
<SolidSource> gdiebel: not to mention in amarok it only allows you to download info for individual songs rather than albums at time
<renato> hi, is there a way in conqueror toset up a default view (details) when I am looking at the filesystem?
<yettenet> The only method I know is to overwrite the existing filebrowser view
<yettenet> I have asked this question some days ago as well
<SolidSource> renato: yes, you basically set it up in the one window and then go to settings >> "save 'view profile'
<gdiebel> SolidSource: easytag for more advanced tagging needs
<SolidSource> gdiebel: hmm that just might work and FreeDB is one of my favorite databases
<gdiebel> SolidSource: alas it uses gtk :)
<pfein> how can I install edgy next (ie, different partition) to dapper w/o booting from CD?
<Venona> whats the dev channel for kubuntu ?
<roberto> ita?
<stamen> hi
<stamen> who can help to set up NAT network
<stamen> and to make it work
<[GuS] > Google for sure stamen  :)
<xyverz> stamen - take a look at Firestarter
<xyverz> it'll help you with your firewalling.
<stamen> [GuS] : yesss, its easy to say
<pfein> Google: It's smarter than you are.  And probably better looking.
<stamen> on non graphical firestarter can't help me
<[GuS] > :)
<[GuS] > stamen, read about IPTABLES
<stamen> [GuS] : but I wan't help from you
<pfein> Google: It will steal your girlfriend in the night.
<[GuS] > i not going to help you stamen anyway.. because you bave TO MUCH info on the web for that
<[GuS] > :)
<stamen> [GuS] : all
<ApathyMan> What's a good Calendar programming?
<ApathyMan> er.... program
<stamen> yes only google can help, the other are too lazy to help
<Dr_willis> to do what?
<ApathyMan> to keep track of apointments and alert me and what not
<[GuS] > stamen, you are... nobody will do it for you.. you must search and learn :)
<Dr_willis> look for pim programs i guess
<[GuS] > after you read, you will learn a lot
<stamen> [GuS] : this not the only way
<stamen> otherwise for what is this channel
<Dr_willis> 'use the force luke'
<[GuS] > if you really want to learn, it is stamen .. because  you are going to use your brain
<[GuS] > and not us for you
* Dr_willis missed the question.
<[GuS] > stamen, for doubs
<[GuS] > and problemas about the OS
<[GuS] > problems*
<[GuS] > lol Dr_willis
<stamen> thank you for the help, you help me a lot
* Dr_willis missed the question.. so cant even suggest what to do...
<[GuS] > Dr_willis, he want to know how to configure a NAT nework
<Dr_willis> ip-masquerading-howto - has full details on that.
<Dr_willis> I belive.
<stamen> [GuS] : get linux to have a headache, and do something search google, to make it on the fast way
<[GuS] > stamen, i am admin. :)
<[GuS] > and professor of the Univ.. so what are you saying?
<[GuS] > :P
<[GuS] > th best way to learn... is to searh yourselft for info
<[GuS] > and read.. and practice....
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html    gives details on setting up NAT with webmin.
<Dr_willis> webmin is so handy.. and so hated.. sadly.
<stamen> [GuS] : but this is very swall method
<[GuS] > here we will help you after you did...
<stamen> but I did it on half
<stamen> but can't finish it
<[GuS] > bah..
<Dr_willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-configure-network-address-translation-or-nat/           - gives a 4 line script to set up NAT also.
<stamen> Dr_willis: 10x
<Dr_willis> that was the #2 hit on google.
<Dr_willis> of course i advise reading the ip-masquerading howto - to understand WHAT those commands are doing.
<Dr_willis> just expecting 'magic commands' to work.. without knowing whats going on = the windows way
<[GuS] > Dr_willis, some people wants stuff so easy...
* Dr_willis wants a Cure for Cancer and wants it NOW!
<fdoving> .. so what makes ksoftirqd/0 use ~90% cpu.. anyone seen that before?
<[GuS] > like win way...
<[GuS] > hahah Dr_willis
<[GuS] > yeah...
<Dr_willis> you dont even WANT to get me started on the fighting ive been doing with windows this week
<[GuS] > that whats MS does... brings this kind of users :P
<[GuS] > "hey.. i want all in the palm of my hand now"
<clownius> ugh i still have a windoze machine in the house and my cleron 700 runs better than it does on a 1.8Ghz celeron
<Heavenquake> my .xsession suddenly stopped working after a reboot caused by beryl crashing... now my kubuntu/kde/kdm simply ignores .xsession & .xinitrc completely...
<[GuS] > you  should ask that in #beryl Heavenquake ?
<Heavenquake> Should I? .xsession usually has nothing to do with beryl...
<[GuS] > but you use beryl
<[GuS] > or not?
<[GuS] > so... has to do with it
<Heavenquake> i use beryl as a window manager. But beryl does not affect .xsession...
<Dr_willis> .xsession is 'normally' read by the startx scripts, or by a special KDM/GDM entry.    but can be overridden if other files are found
<Dr_willis> like .xinitrc (i think)
<Heavenquake> .xsession and .xinitrc is identical.
<Dr_willis> they can be
<Heavenquake> I made them be
<Dr_willis> i thought kdm and gdm ignored both of them.
<Dr_willis> unless there was a desktop entry that loaded them. (ive seen some disrtos do this)
<Heavenquake> they don't. On my laptop i run openbox with pypanel using .xsession, and that's gdm. before that, i did it on kubuntu, with kdm.
<Dr_willis> theres an openbox entry in the gdm menus?
<Heavenquake> also. But i made it start via the .xsession, instead of choosing openbox. That would just lead to openbox starting without pypanel
<Dr_willis> so there was a specific '.xsession' entry in the gdm session menus then. (which could have any name)
<Dr_willis> Ive made all sorts of fun session items. :) one ran the C64 emulator fullscreen.
<Heavenquake> i don't know what it is in english. but something like "predefined" or "custom defined" i would think it could be translated to
<SolidSource> gdiebel: ok, easytag sucks...it doesn't maintain a database, nor does it allow for complete album ID3 tagging
<Dr_willis> 'Custome/User Defined" sounds like  good name for the entry to use the .xsession or .xinitrc
<Heavenquake> yee
<Heavenquake> *yes
<SolidSource> ok, anyone else have any suggestions for a MediaMonkey or Advanced MP3 Catalog alternative? can't find nothing that allows me to do what those can
<Heavenquake> but that one is not in kdm. Theres default, and then the list of available DE's/WM's.
<Heavenquake> i just had it default, and it ran .xsession smoothly. until now, at least
<olaf-t-hunter> hi all whats the default password for root if i boot from kubuntu cd?
<Chousuke> there is none
<clownius> dont need one
<olaf-t-hunter> when i type su it asks for password
<Chousuke> don't type su
<Chousuke> use sudo
<Chousuke> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tjansen> why do you want to use su
<olaf-t-hunter> i cant run sudo cd /mnt/win
<raylu> why would you sudo cd?
<Chousuke> you wouldn't
<Chousuke> it's useless
<olaf-t-hunter> because i dont have permission to access the folder
<Chousuke> get a root shell with sudo -i
<pulaski> hello
<olaf-t-hunter> ahh that could work Chousuke: thanks
<pulaski> using my kubuntu 6-10 edgy's adept or apt-get install to grab gtk-gnutella I get the following error:
<olaf-t-hunter> cool that worked
<pulaski> emacs-snapshot emacs-snapshot emacs21 failed at /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-package-install line 30, <TSORT> line 4.
<pulaski> I tried it a couple times with no change
<pulaski> can anyone offer a suggestion to get his done right?
<pulaski> here's another piece of the message:
<pulaski> dpkg: error processing semantic (--configure):
<pulaski> ubprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pulaski> thats about it.
<pulaski> is there a special apt-get install --configure option I can use that might help?
<pulaski> I'd appreciate any advice.
<clownius> got me stumped soz
<pulaski> clownius?
<Admiral_Chicago> pulaski: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pulaski> good
<pulaski> thanks Admiral_Chicago, I'll try it
<pulaski> should I do it after the install , such as it is, finnishes?
<pablo> hola
<pablo> alguien que hable espaol
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | pablo
<ubotu> pablo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pablo> gracias
<pulaski> hmmm
<pulaski> I appreciate your advice Admiral_Chicago but I seem to continue this error after I issue the udo dpkg --configure -a as you suggested.
<pulaski> for example, here's what's returned after I execute that dpkg command you suggested:
<pulaski> emacs-package-install: /usr/lib/emacsen-common/packages/install/ede emacs-snapshot emacs-snapshot
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm.
<pulaski> emacs-snapshot emacs21 failed at /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-package-install line 30, <TSORT> line 4.
<pulaski> dpkg: error processing semantic (--configure):
<pulaski> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pulaski> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing: semantic
<buz> d'oh, no kde 3.80.3 for feisty?
<pulaski> thats the last of the error message Admiral_Chicago.
<pulaski> I wonder if my emacs21 is messing this install up?
<Dr_willis> 3.99999999999999.2 :)
<pulaski> I don't know what emacs has to do with it.  Perhaps if I  removed emacs21 then tried to grap gnutella again.  Do you think that might help Admiral_Chicago?
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> how can I tell thunderbird to start gpg on .asc files?
<pulaski> hmmmm, very strange, the gtk-gnutella client sarted up ok
<pulaski> Admiral_Chicago, Thanks again for the tip.  I'll play around with gtk-gnutella.  Who knows, perhaps it will work anyway.  Thanks again.
<mjrclark> how could one use/obtain a previous kernel to use with a current release?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. could go hardcore an duse the source
<Dr_willis> or if they are packaged versions you want. you can tell apt i THINK to install older versions
<ScarFreewill> do you first have to allow .htaccess on a server or is it on by default?
<mjrclark> ScarFreewill after installing apache2 with apt my website was automatically viewable globally if that is what you mean.
<ScarFreewill> i'm runing myne localy only atm...
<ScarFreewill> i mean with having a file in a dir with the name .htaccess that allows sertan ppl to pass
<ScarFreewill> it does not work or i don't know how to make it work...
<ScarFreewill> do you know what handels .htaccess? xhtml/apache?
<fdoving> ScarFreewill: apache.
<ScarFreewill> must be PURE TEXT or ASCII files, maybe its my encoding?
<ScarFreewill> what does kate save in? udf-8 is that pure text?
<Assid> err
<Assid> something wrong with kubuntu 6.10 edgy
<Assid> ubuntu 6.06 lts works but kubuntu doesnt ?!?!?!
<Dr_willis> care to be a little clearer as to whats not working...........
<Assid> no root file system
<Assid> after formatting.. time to mount the partitions.. the default is /media/hda1 which i changed to /
<Assid> but still no help
<eihnat> Assid: that happened after fresh install?
<yettenet> Is there a way to display Amarok controls on the desktop?
<eihnat> yettenet: thru widgets (superkaramba)
<yettenet> Thanks
<mjrclark> which packages do I want to install a previous kernel version- images, headers, or something else?
<eihnat> yettenet: u can also add applet to panel i think.
<clownius> y downgrade?
<caris_mere> My external harddrive only gives permission to the user who is first logged into. How can I change it so all can use it when plugged (USB) in?
<yettenet> My panel is full
<Assid> eihnat: fresh install. yes
<yettenet> I don't want to add an applet :D
<Assid> apparently.. if i manually edit the partitions.. it dont work
<Assid> i have to let it do automatic
<eihnat> caris_mere: change settings in /etc/fstab
<yettenet> ubotu: Konfabulator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konfabulator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yettenet> Damn :P
<yettenet> What the heck is Konfabulator?
<mjrclark> clownius; my mobo/cpu has aorken acpi thing I think, so versions greater tahn 2.6.17 or so mean no fan ever!
<eihnat> Assid: did u setup partitions properly on installing?
<Assid> yes
<clownius> ouch!
<Assid> even tried putting a label.. but manual just barfs
<Assid> autmatic works
<Assid> i hope 6.10 isnt as buggy
<caris_mere> eihnat: I don't see anything in my fstab about my external drive
<Assid> the rest of it atleast
<eihnat> caris_mere: u'll have to add those settings
<fdoving> you should not add removable devices to /etc/fstab
<fdoving> that's oldfashioned.
<fdoving> :)
<Dr_willis> Bah!
<caris_mere> eihnat: I don't know what to add
<Dr_willis> given how screwy the auto-mounting stuff has beel getting lately....
<eihnat> well. yes, but if he wants' it that way. ;)
<fdoving> what's broken about it?
<[GuS] > caris_mere, you could manage hal on KDE too for USB devices.
<clownius> mjrclark i install the lot, reboot , esc into grub to choose the correct kernel then remove anything looking like the old kwernel once im logged in
<fdoving> my storage devices automounts every time.
<caris_mere> fdoving: my wife used the computer first (logged in first) and so I can't use the external drive.  Only she has permission
<clownius> you may save some space and get away with less but i find it easier to have the lot
<[GuS] > caris_mere, you have another user then?
<caris_mere> GuS: yes, me and my wife
<eihnat> caris_mere: if u change permissions?
<[GuS] > you should add your user to the group of your wife user...
<[GuS] > to have same permission as she
<eihnat> and of course be in same group
<[GuS] > usually the id is 1000
<caris_mere> eihnat: I tried yesterday, and couldn't get it to work
<eihnat> 1st step would  be to be in same group
<[GuS] > (using you wife user to add it)
<caris_mere> I should put them in the same primary group?
<[GuS] > since she has sudo access
<[GuS] > caris_mere, same groups as your wife user.. example, if your wife user is: Lisa, then the gorup will be Lisa
<[GuS] > you user should be under lisa group
<[GuS] > or belong to it
<eihnat> [GuS] : having wife as sudo not good idea. lol. women screw it all. :p
<[GuS] > haha eihnat ... nah
<caris_mere> I have her under secondary groups in my profile
<[GuS] > but in fact she has sudo...
<[GuS] > caris_mere, ?
<fdoving> [GuS] : that won't work, as pmount mounts with root as the group, and user 'lisa'
<fdoving> for fat devices.. anyway.
<caris_mere> I'm getting confused now
<fdoving> i use ext3 on the devices i share.. so it's not a problem.
<fdoving> for me..
<The_Machine> anyone here know of a pcanywhere viewer for linux?  (free)
<caris_mere> my external drive is FAT32
<fdoving> that's the problem.
<[GuS] > i have no problem with that fdoving ...
<caris_mere> fdoving: I want to use it for linux and windows
<fdoving> [GuS] : do you use pmount to mount the devices?
<eihnat> fdoving: i have one FAT32,and user and group are same
<fdoving> [GuS] : do you have fstab entries for those?
<eihnat> no root
<fdoving> eihnat: with fstab entries?
<eihnat> what is that?
<fdoving> eihnat: lines in /etc/fstab for that device?
<[GuS] > when i have to mount fat32 or ntfs... i always use fstab..
<[GuS] > simple mount
<fdoving> with fstab the options can vary.
<[GuS] > or USB sticks only with hal
<fdoving> pmount uses rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower, where uid= the uid of the user mounting.
<eihnat> fdoving: dont have external devices in fstab
<fdoving> eihnat: ok. then i don't understand anything. what options are your mounts mounted with?
<eihnat> lol, dunno actually. it was automounted. :)
<fdoving> 'mount' in a konsole will tell you, or cat /media/.hal-mtab
<eihnat> is there way to find it?
<caris_mere> so, have we figure a way to fix my problem?  :-)
<eihnat> ops
<eihnat>   /dev/sdb1 on /media/SEAGATE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<fdoving> you have gid=, that helps.
<eihnat> lol. konw now. :)
<caris_mere> is there a way to fix my drive problem?
<crowbar> Hey.  I just installed kubuntu-desktop and i'm trying to get kde set up the way i want.  I have an external panel added but i can't seem to change the settings for the new one.  only the orignal kicker panel.
<Assid> bah
<crowbar> trying to get the external panel to span both my screens.
<Assid> now its stuck in installing 32_gnome_power_manager
<Assid> or whatever
<Assid> stuck there since a while now
<caris_mere> fdoving: What woulld be easiest to make my drive work? My wife doesn't need access to it, if that helps.
<Assid> err.. if i load up ubuntu 6.06.. is there a way i can update it to kubuntu latest?
<clownius> assid yes
<fdoving> caris_mere: she doesn't need access to any pluggable usb-things?
<clownius> ill just find the link for you wont be a sec
<Assid> is ubuntu 6.06lts and kubuntu 6.06lts the same thing except for kde?
<fdoving> Assid: yes.
<clownius> assid almost yes
<Assid> dammit!
<caris_mere> fdoving: my mouse, but that's all
<clownius> assid whats the problem?
<fdoving> caris_mere: the doesn't need any usb storage devices?
<Assid> i shoulda just stuck to ubuntu 6.06 and did that then
<makka2_> Hi people...I wanted to know if anyone is ableto tell me a dwg reader for linux
<caris_mere> fdoving: no
<fdoving> caris_mere: s/the/she
<Assid> clownius: its stuck in installing 32_gnome_power_manager
<Assid> been 5 mins or more now
<weedar_> Hey guys, I need to remove a module for a webcam, seems I installed the wrong one. But rmmod complains that the module is in use
<weedar_> what do I do? :)
<clownius> assid its doing nothing?
<Assid> weedar: modprobe -r
<Assid> nope.. i dont think so
<_eMaX_> ne1 here uses evolution as mail client?
<fdoving> caris_mere: ok. remove her from the plugdev group, that way she can't mount the devices. 'sudo deluser jenny plugdev' if jenny were here username.
<Assid> the LED on the cabinet is broke.... and top shows xorg using the highest resources
<caris_mere> fdoving: ok thanks
<fdoving> weedar_: it usually doesn't matter if you just leave it in, even if it was the wrong module for your webcam.
<fdoving> _eMaX_: i guess more people in #ubuntu use evolution.
<_eMaX_> har
<caris_mere> fdoving: I still can't access the drive, do I need to restart or something?
<clownius> assid upgrade instruction are partway down this page http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<fdoving> caris_mere: you must re-mount it. unplug it and plug it back in.
<clownius> as to the other problem im a little lost lol
<weedar_> fdoving: okay, good to know :)
<Assid> clownius: thats if i am using 6.06 kubuntu
<Assid> what if im using ubuntu
<Assid> same apt sources?
<clownius> assid one sec but i think its the same
<feindbild> hi ^^
<fdoving> Assid: same apt sources. yes.
<Assid> DoH
<Alumin> are there any apps out there that can turn a raster/bitmap graphic into a vector graphic?
<Assid> waste more time
<Assid> god doesnt like me
<feindbild> does kubuntu work with a vanilla kernel?
<caris_mere> fdoving: thanks for the help
<Alumin> like for example, turn a JPEG into an SVG
<fdoving> caris_mere: no problem. there are more elegant ways of making it work for both of you, but it's more work.
<feindbild> Alumin: potrace
<caris_mere> fdoving: I figured, but I just need it to work
<cinek> hi
<feindbild> Alumin: inkscape even has a potrace frontend
<cinek> i'm new at ubuntu & kubuntu :D
<Alumin> feindbild: thanks ... btw I can't think of a reason why a vanilla kernel wouldn't work
<cinek> i have noob question
<cinek> i know where terminal is in ubuntu, but where it is in Kubuntu?
<buz> its called konsole
<cinek> ok i see now
<cinek> thanks
<Alumin> K -> System -> Konsole
<feindbild> Alumin: well ... you can forget about using a vannilla kernel in SuSe for example .... I'ts the one requirement before I waste one more time thinking about evaluating kubuntu =P
<clownius> assid i cant find how but id guess similar.  i havent used ubuntu since 5.10
<feindbild> cinek: alt+f2 -> konsole
<cinek> :)
<yettenet> Damn, subtlecontrol doesn't work :(
<_eMaX_> anyone knows how to make thunderbird/enigmail save a decrypted message? I see a menu option for that, but if I do it, it tells me "no decrypted message to save" even if I have selected a message that was decrypted
<clownius> alumin is gimp a possibility?
<Alumin> clownius: I dunno, is it?  :)
<Alumin> I'm going to check out this potrace when I get home, looks like it's designed for the job
<clownius> soz i just upgraded to 64bit so ive lost half my notes and programs
<Alumin> unfortunately I don't have the graphic in question with me, I'm at work and the idea just popped into my head
<Alumin> I didn't think GIMP did vector graphics
<clownius> im checking now
<ollie_> hi people
<ollie_> i cant get beryl to work
<ollie_> :(
<fdoving> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ollie_> effects eh
<ollie_> catch ya there
<ollie_> or not..
<cinek> oh my god what a fast OS ;O
<cecko> hi boys and girls! please how do i change subtitle size in KAFFEINE?
<detto> is there a CLI wireless connection manager?
<cinek> another noob question: is there 'gedit' command in kubuntu, like ubuntu?
<cecko> cinek: use kate -- a gr8 app
<fdoving> cecko: kaffine -> settings -> xine configuration options (or something like that) -> subtitles (in the list to the left)
<clownius> alumin your right it doesnt
<cecko> fdoving: thx, i wouldnt really look for it there, but otherwise kaffeine is my favorite app together with kate
<clownius> alumin try autotace
<Alumin> clownius: thanks, will check that out too
<cinek> cecko: it works, thanks
<ricmik> Hello! I'm using Kubuntu on a laptop.. Is there any way I can set the speed on the processor (centrino)? I can't find any tool in KDE?
<ricmik> And the CPU is probably set to max... alot of noise here
<clownius> theres also a gimp svg plugin so that may help
<Heavenquake> where can I ask questions about Istanbul?
<fdoving> detto: id's recommend reading /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz
<Alumin> Heavenquake: the desktop recording software?
<praso> hello
<Heavenquake> Alumin:  yes
<Alumin> Heavenquake: I guess if the home page doesn't specify a place, this is as good as any...maybe ##linux
<Heavenquake> Alumin: are you able to help?
<Alumin> Heavenquake: well, that depends on what your question is, doesn't it?
<ricmik> any ideas for a good file manager for Kubuntu? I would like a file manager that shows thumbnails of images and stuff..
<Alumin> ricmik: other than Konqueror?
<Heavenquake> Alumin: got point there. When I run Istanbul, i get an error http://pastebin.ca/367996
<ricmik> Alumin: yup
<Alumin> ricmik: are you aware that Konqueror does extensive thumbnailing?
<Alumin> I used to use xfe, but not sure if that does thumbnails
<Alumin> Heavenquake: just FYI, you have a python problem, not an Istanbul problem per se
<Heavenquake> oh
<ricmik> Alumin: hmm.. can it show information from IDV3 and Meta-tags in list view?
<Alumin> Heavenquake: you need to install the python "gconf" module
<Alumin> ricmik: I don't know...I suspect not
<intelikey> howto wget every link in a webpage ?
<Blackhex> Hello, maybe this is not kubuntu related but I experience this only there. Sometimes when I'm using kmail to send mails sending gets stucked until reboot. After reboot it works. I can get any error message from console, where should I look for logs of kmail?
<Heavenquake> Alumin: I can't seem to find the package
<Alumin> yeah, I couldn't either
<Alumin> how did you get Istanbul?
<Heavenquake> Alumin: aptitude install
<Alumin> Heavenquake: looks like the package may be broken, it should have installed any necessary packages
<Blackhex> It may be connected with spamfilter I guess.
<rodrigo> ae galera
<rodrigo> instalei meu KDE agora
<Alumin> if you're feeling saucy, you can "apt-cache show istanbul", look at the dependency list, and verify that they're all installed
<Alumin> especially anything referencing python and/or gconf
<rodrigo> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar a desktop?
<Heavenquake> Alumin: not the first time I experience broken packages, so that might be the source
<intelikey> Blackhex /var/log/mail/   might be reveiling   also /var/log/messages  could be forth comming with pertanant information.    syslog or dmesg also in the same dir.  depending on the actual cause.
<Blackhex> var/log/message is empty checking /var/log/mail....
<Alumin> rodrigo: tal vez en #ubuntu-es ?
<Blackhex> /var/log/mail is empty /var/log/message says nothing about kmail or mail generally
<ricmik> Alumin: do you know if Konqueror has support for showing thumbnails of RAW-images?
<Alumin> ricmik: no, I don't know
<ricmik> ok
<Alumin> I don't think I have any of those to test with
<Blackhex> ricmik: there is an extra package to image fileformats preview but I don't know if it supports raw
<ricmik> Blackhex: do you remember the name of it?
<Blackhex> checing repository...
<bxnp> hi everybody
<bxnp> guys i need some help
<bxnp> just upgrade from dapper to edgy but, i have a little dependency problem
<Heavenquake> Alumin: I asked in python and found out the obvious: aptitude install python-gconf - that solved it. Now I just have to figure out how to make it record..
<intelikey> eeek   HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden     someone know how to get around this  (wget)  ?
<Alumin> Heavenquake: I would open a bug against the istanbul package if I were you
<Alumin> that dependency should have been installed during the istanbul dep resolution process
<Heavenquake> Alumin: i never did that before. How to?
<intelikey> bxnp uninstall what is depending on those things.  then install what you want reinstalled.
<Blackhex> ricmik: ah I just confuse it with something else, sorry
<bxnp> yes that is what i am doing now, trying if it works
<Alumin> Heavenquake: use the "reportbug" command
<intelikey> bxnp also if you are doing that text based you will see much more of the actual error
<bxnp> i am always doing it text base, for that reason
<ricmik> Blackhex: ah, ok :)
<Blackhex> any idea about my kmail problem?
<atidem> hello
<ricmik> Alumin, Blackhex: Do you know about managing the CPU-frequency on Centrino processors?
<Blackhex> ricmik: somethinge yes
<ricmik> Blackhex: is there some kind of tool to set the freq? Mine is set to max, with the result of a very noisy laptop....
<Heavenquake> Alumin: now it sent me to nano..
<Blackhex> ricmik: the best configurable tool is cpufreqd but kubuntu has powernowd installed by default
<ricmik> hmm
<ricmik> doesn't look like it's installed here
<Assid> err.. is there a way to increase the number of packages downloaded simultanenously ?
<blubb-kbox> hi
<blubb-kbox> does anybody know a alternive ftp client to flashfxp?
<Blackhex> ok, I'll leave, see you alll...
<ricmik> Blackhex: but that's for shell use only.. right?
<blubb-kbox> i havent found any client which has all the funktionc of flashfxp
<Blackhex> there is an frontend guidance-power-manager or something like that
<ricmik> aha
<Blackhex> rcmik: but i thing these things doesn not need gui's
<Blackhex> s/thing/think
<ricmik> Blackhex: I think it should be easy to adjust the cpu freq when I need some more speed
<hatta> cpu speed should adjust itself
<Blackhex> you can set different policies
<ricmik> hatta: I thought mine did.. but it sounds like it's on max all the time
<Assid> there has to be a way to increaser the simultanous connections
<ubuntu> hi all
<Heavenquake> Alumin: i ran reportbug, and then it dropped me to GNU Nano with the bug report inside. What now? is it sent, or am I supposed to copy the report into some webform, or?
<bxnp> could somebody send me the file in /etc/init.d/ for dhcp3-server
<bxnp> for the dapper version
<bxnp> somebody ??
<bxnp> i need the file, dhcp3-server for the dapper version in /etc/init.d/
<HymnToLife> bxnp, why don't you install the package ?
<bxnp> cause i am having depency problem at the moment
<bxnp> and need that file
<HymnToLife> extract it from the package manually then
<bxnp> that files allso has the config for how to remove dhcp3-server so i can upgrade otherwise apt-get gives me an error
<Alumin> Heavenquake: hmm
<Alumin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login  <- looks like that's the login page for the Ubuntu BTS
<Alumin> I guess I was expecting reportbug to work like it did in Debian
<Alumin> Heavenquake: I'd use something like "reportbug --template -S normal istanbul" and then use the generated file when you do the bug report on the web site
<Alumin> not quite as automated as Debian's, but then I bet their bug reports don't fill up with 100 spams as a result
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<pentium4> slm trk karde varm
<waylandbill> woo! co-worker just installed ubuntu. converted another one. :-)
<Roey> hi! where are the non-ng madwifi drivers located in Kubuntu Feisty Fawn?
<Roey> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<slow-motion> re
<Roey> ah, ubuntu+1, cool
<Roey> hey slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi Roey
<Roey> hey hey
<waylandbill> how's everyone doing? I came home from work to snow snow snow. :-/
<lu-bao> waylandbill, lol hello :) welcome back home um here ^^
<waylandbill> :)
<lu-bao> need help ummm
<stefan_k> with what lu-bao?
<lu-bao> rented a server (debian based) now i need to move files on it but i cant since ftp client aborts connection everytime firewall is out i think my server has no ftp daemon :(
<stefan_k> rsync or scp?
<lu-bao> um what? ^^"
<NightBird> lu-bao: can you ssh in?
<lu-bao> yes i can :)
<lu-bao> and ive installed um midnight commander and htop
<NightBird> lu-bao, you running windows?
<lu-bao> searched for .deb packages at debian package search and got them through wget to my server :)
<lu-bao> NightBird, yes ^^
<NightBird> lu-bao, my suggestion would be to download an sftp program.
<NightBird> I suggest WinSCP
<hatta> lu-bao, check out winscp
<lu-bao> sftp?
<hatta> yeah
<lu-bao> oh better one for my kubuntu :)
<kpenrose_> putty is very good also
<lu-bao> i have putty :D
<NightBird> that will give you an ftp like interface to upload files through the ssh connection
<NightBird> kpenrose_, to upload files?
<lu-bao> putty too?
<leopartux> how can i activate auto login
<lu-bao> aw damn meal arrived wait brb
<fdoving> there is pscp.exe, but it's windows-commandline-based, doesn't work that well. winscp is better iirc.
<bxnp> what is the kernel for edgy
<fdoving> bxnp: 2.6.17
* NightBird goes to class
<bxnp> thanks now i know i have a very very broken system, wich need some help
<leopartux> i dont want to write user password at the begining
<bxnp> anyway upgrading process is started
<kpenrose_> putty includes pscp, which is the putty ssh copy, should work fine
<ricmik> Does someone know how to set up the backspace-button to act as "browse back" in konqueror/mozilla etc?
<alarm> I've got a noobie question
<fdoving> leopartux: open /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc with an editor as root. and go to line 533 uncommend and change the options you want.
<alarm> Im having trouble even installing kubuntu. It just freezes on the screen
<fdoving> leopartux: the most important keys are 'AutoLoginEnable=true' and 'AutoLoginUser=yourusername'
<n8k99> ricmik: in konqueror >configure shortcuts
<BluesKaj> for some reason my network shares will nor longer mount , this the the message : "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direcr user mounts" ...I havent changed anything AFAIK ...why now ?
<BluesKaj> damn samb a what a PITA
<PupenoR> How do I grep for "ssh" *or* "dns" ?
<ricmik> n8k99: ah, thanks... but it doesn't seem to have any effect on firefox
<fdoving> BluesKaj: did you upgrade anything samba related lately?
<n8k99> sorry about that- i could only help you with  konq
<alarm> ;kl
<hatta> PupenoR, use |
<fdoving> BluesKaj: if you want your chmods on files to stick over upgrades you must use dpkg-statoverride, not chmod directly
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: having trouble with samba try winscp to a sshd connection. Works nice and no seperate user database.
<n8k99> ricmik:  i only use ff for my school's website which uses some crazy form of javascript
<BluesKaj> well fdoving , that's what I find so confusing...I haven't made any changes
<hatta> winscp doesn't let you mount a volume as a filesystem
<hatta> it's hardly an alternative to samba
<fdoving> BluesKaj: well is smbmnt suid root?
<waylandbill> hatta, it would be great if it did mount. I agree.
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, what is winscp?
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: what fish:// is
<hatta> it's like ftp, but it runs over ssh
<KiPSeRoN> hi somone how i can to fix the problem that have error in firefox "no video"
<Alumin> hatta: try sshfs
<hatta> Alumin, I was just about to suggest that to waylandbill
<Alumin> oh, are you not the OP? heh  just came back
<waylandbill> hatta: I hardly need to map a drive letter on windows end. only if I needed a legacy connection
<BluesKaj> fdoving, how do I find if smbmnt suid root ?
<Alumin> yeah, sshfs or FUSE for a more robust solution
<fdoving> fish:/ or sftp:/ in konqueror is of course nice.
<hatta> waylandbill, maybe you don't need to but lots of people do
<Alumin> BluesKaj: when you do "ls -ld `which smbmount`", what do the permission bits look like?
<waylandbill> hatta: of course. I know that. I run a samba server on my fbsd box
<BluesKaj> Alumin, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 745312 2007-02-05 20:36 /usr/bin/smbmount
<Alumin> ok, it's not suid then
<leopartux> fdoving:  thanks i have found them AutoLoginEnable=true    AutoLoginUser=leopartux    is there a grafic interface for this
<Alumin> if it were suid, the permissions bits would be -rwsr-xr-x
<Alumin> note the s instead of x
<fdoving> BluesKaj: stat -c %A $(which smbmnt)
<fdoving> BluesKaj: ignore that, i didn't see the ls your pasted. it's not setuid root.
<BluesKaj> fdoving, so how do i fix it?
<waylandbill> I could've sworn there was a windows ssh client that could mount a drive. Doesn't cygwin offer sshfs these days?
<waylandbill> probably would be useless outside the bash since the native apps wouldn't see it... nevermind... :-/
<kpenrose_> Current weather for Allentown, Lehigh Valley International Airport :   Haze, Scattered clouds at 5500 feet, Temperature: 37.9F, Pressure: 29.55" Hg, Wind: 11 MPH WSW
<katakombi> does anybody know whether there's an accessability related channel?
<fdoving> BluesKaj: sudo dpkg-statoverride --update --add root root 4755 $(which smbmnt)
<Alumin> waylandbill: wait, this is for win32?
<waylandbill> Alumin: right.
<Alumin> oh
<Alumin> waylandbill: I'd try asking in ##windows
<Vincentux> hi everybody
<Alumin> you may want to ask if there's such a thing as an ssh IFS
<Alumin> ("installable file system" driver)
<waylandbill> Alumin: ok. not a term I knew of
<Vincentux> I have a prob with Kopete and KDE Wallet : how can I avoid Kopete to ask the kdewallet password at each startup ? The only solution I found on www was to leave "kdewallet password" blank, which is not a safe solution
<Alumin> and good luck...Microsoft platforms usually don't do very interesting stuff these days unless it involves rockets or railguns :)
<Alumin> Vincentux: you've got something running at login that uses the wallet subsystem
<waylandbill> Alumin:  :-D
<Alumin> Vincentux: disable whatever that is
<Vincentux> Alumin : yes, it is kopete which use the wallet. But  want it to connect on startup, but I don't want it to use the wallet ... How can I do ?
<BluesKaj> fdoving, thx muchly ...it worked ! :)
<Vincentux> Kopete can store its password, it doesn't need the wallet I guess. I would like to configure it to work without going through the wallet
<fdoving> Vincentux: you can't have it safe -and- not asking for a password. it's kinda that question that makes the wallet a safer place.
<Alumin> Vincentux: disable wallet support in kopete then
<Vincentux> fdoving : so I should accept to enter my password at each startup to have a safe system ? this is what you are saying ?
<Vincentux> Alumin : I would like to do so, but I cannot find where/how
<doomnx> hello guys
<jajuanka> telnet party
<Alumin> Vincentux: I don't think Kopete can store its passwords anywhere but the wallet
<jajuanka> enter here
<fdoving> Vincentux: that's up to you. but yes. passwords make systems safer. if you want safe you have to do something to 'unlock' the safety.
<jajuanka> telnet mnb.sytes.net 20000
<Alumin> so you just have to disable "save passwords"
<doomnx> sorry for interupting
<doomnx> but i am new to kubuntu and i seem to have a problem with disc partitions
<jajuanka> HI GUYS. ENTER HERE IN TELNET
<jajuanka> TELNET MNB.SYTES.NET 20000
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %jajuanka!*@*]  by fdoving
<doomnx> if anyone feels like helping me let me know
<Vincentux> Alumin : that would explain a lot ;) - fdoving : I agree with you, but why Konqueror doesn't ask the wallet password ? It is added in the policy "always accept", but I cannot add apps in this policy. Pity ...
<Vincentux> Alumin : if I deactivate the wallet, Kopete carries on connecting at startup. Is this compatible with your theory ?
<fdoving> Vincentux: kwallet asks for the password when konqueror requests it to, if the wallet isn't already open. (ie. opened by kopete)
<Alumin> Vincentux: yes, it'll just prompt for the password
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: I had to go away... Did you get your key revoked following the instructions?
<Alumin> you can also configure kopete not to auto-connect, but that's separate from save password
<fdoving> Vincentux: look at kwallet like a safe, when the door is open the authorized programs can access it. you can configure this in kwallet -> settings -> configure kwallet -> access control (tab)
<bxnp> is edgy faster then  dapper
<fdoving> bxnp: yes, it uses dash instead of bash for most non-interactive shells (most scripts etc.) that is faster.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Vincentux> fdoving : yes, I see the menu you are talking about. I read in the doc we cannot add applications there ... but I understand
<Vincentux> ok, Alumin, fdoving : thank you for your help. I have a better understanding of the wallet functionning now
<doomnx> well, i used to have two NTFS partitions on the HDD, 40GB (winxp) and 80GB. when i installed Kubuntu i resized the first partition and released 5GB for the installation. after that the 2nd (80GB) partition is only accessible from Kubuntu and not windows. can i do anything about that?
<cpk1> O.o an slocate update?
<Vincentux> I will accept to enter a second password after my session logon ;) - When will we have biometric identification support on linux ? :)
<fdoving> Vincentux: if you have a fingerprint-reader, it can be used :)
<doomnx> sorry for my english, if the above doesn't make any sense plz let me know
<Vincentux> fdoving : what about the drivers for the reader ? :) I would ready to buy one ...
<cpk1> doomnx: is the 80gB formatted as EXT or NTFS?
<premier_> why am I having so much trouble with linux?
<_6StringKng_> so I installed Vista Ultimate yesterday, on a seperate HDD, anyway I could adds it to the OS list in grub?
<doomnx> cpk1: it is NTFS
<cpk1> doomnx: you sure you didnt accidently format it?
<doomnx> i can view my old files on Kubuntu, but I don't know why it doesn't even appear on windows
<premier_> I was running, amarok, and I was trying to find a peice of music, and it started scrolling through all my music rapidly.  Then it crashed, which caused everything else to become unresponsive, so I had to restart my computer, and now it wont play music at all
<ccherrett> how can you check what version of glib you are running?
<cpk1> thats really odd
<fdoving> Vincentux: i don't have one myself, so i'm not that up2date on the drivers, but i know they exist.
<cpk1> premier_: sounds like you need the right codecs
<doomnx> it's like it changed the file system and windows doesn't recognise it
<doomnx> but on linux it says it's still NTFS
<cpk1> doomnx: it would of had to format it to change it
<premier_> cpk1: it was worknig find before
<fdoving> ccherrett: dpkg -l libglib*
<premier_> Its going through all the motions, I can even see the the analyzer go up and down with the beats, but I cant actually hear anything.  Its like Im going deaf
<doomnx> do u think something might have gone wrong with Gparted on resize?
<ccherrett> fdoving: thanks, is it possible to install a newer version?
<Frost^> Hey there. I've java installed, and it is working on firefox. It does not however work with konqueror. Does anyone happen to know what to do?
<cpk1> premier_: well you could try using amarok 1.4.5 and see if that helps at all
<Vincentux> fdoving : I found a mouse with biometric reader for 60 EUR here... but after we need the drivers. I will check this, about the linux support, but later. I am a newbie on Linux/Buntu, I have more crucial problems to solve ;)
<cpk1> Frost^: go to settings > configure konquerer > plugins then click search for new plugins or somesuch
<fdoving> ccherrett: i wouldn't recommend updating to anything not packages for your kubuntu release. why would you need to update it?
<DjDarkman> hy ,I think someting is wrong with my harddrive is there a program that can diagnose it?
<detto> fsck
<Frost^> I've done that already. Java does not appear in the "detected plugins", even though the path does appear to be there.
<cpk1> DjDarkman: smartmontools
<ccherrett> fdoving: i want to compile gimp svn
<doomnx> could the MFT be messed up? if i reinstall windows is there a chance for my 80GB partition to be recognised?
<fdoving> ccherrett: then i'd suggest compiling a newer glib too, i'd suggest setting the prefix to /opt for both.
<ccherrett> fdoving: ok will do
<fdoving> ccherrett: then you can have your selfcompiled experimental stuff in /opt/ and the good old working system untouched by your experimental hacking projects.
<ccherrett> I guess I then have to tell gimp where to get glib from as well
<DjDarkman> cpk1: i installed it ,but how do I use it?
<fdoving> i guess if you pass them the same prefix, gimp will find it's new glib friend.
<cpk1> Frost^: have you tried using a java website yet
<ccherrett> fdoving: thanks
<Frost^> Yes. It works in firefox, konqueror just shows a "Loading Applet" message.
<cpk1> DjDarkman: I cant remember and I dont have the man, its something like smart <someoption> /dev/hda (or whatever logical name your hdd has)
<DjDarkman> ok thanks cpk1 ,I`ve tried to find a man page too
<doomnx> anyway... something last: because this is my 3rd day on linux, and i haven't got an internet connection at home, i'd like to ask something really newbish... how can install the graphics card drivers that i downloaded from the NVIDIA website?
<_eMaX_> Lynoure yes that seemed to work
<doomnx> if there is a guide about it i would be grateful
<_eMaX_> Lynoure now I still have problems with it; particularly as Evolution and also Thunderbird keep the mails in their encrypted format - and thus cannot search them.
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: I'm glad. It's not really harmful to have defunct keys on the servers but it is a bit annoying.
<waylandbill> Frost^: konq wants the java path set explicitly "/usr/bin/java"
<waylandbill> Frost^: don't ask why. don't know that. just know it does
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: and doing Enigmail->Decrypt/Verify  and then Enigmail->Save as decrypted  does not help?
<cpk1> doomnx: it would be better if you got the .deb from the ubuntu packages site
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: it has been over a year since I used Thunderbird...
<jhutchins> doomnx: Is it possible that you've just changed drive letters and Windows isn't finding the third partition?
<doomnx> jhutchins how do i check that?
<doomnx> cpk1 where iss the ubuntu packages site?
<jhutchins> WEll, you had 40/80 before, right? Same drive?
<Frost^> waylandbill: Interesting, I accidentally set it to /opt/bin/java before.
<doomnx> same drive yes
<jhutchins> Now you have 35/5/80?
<doomnx> yes
<cpk1> doomnx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<doomnx> thanks cpk1
<jhutchins> I presume this is /dev/hda, does fdisk -l /dev/hda show the partitions correctly and of the correct type?
<Frost^> waylandbill: It still doesn't work...
<Frost^> When you said it wants the java path set, where should it be set?
<doomnx> jhutchins one moment... i am on a net cafe... using windows... but through system settings in ubuntu, it shows the correct types
<waylandbill> Frost^: absolute path to 'java'
<cpk1> doomnx: now that I think about it though, there might be too many dependencies to just get the packages from the website
<Frost^> In konq's configuration screen, under "java & javascript"?
<waylandbill> Frost^: correct
<doomnx> kubuntu 6.10 is edgy, right?
<Frost^> Hmmm...
<cpk1> yes
<doomnx> and what is backports on the site?
<Frost^> It's still a no go for some reason..
<DjDarkman> how can I check if my harddrive`s DMA works?
<Frost^> And I even killed konqueror after setting it
<waylandbill> Frost^: sorry. :-/
<cpk1> doomnx: I think it would be too difficult to get the package from the packages website though, there are quite a few dependencies for it
<doomnx> oh ok
<Frost^> Well, still, thanks a lot for trying
<doomnx> then how do i install that .run file?
<Frost^> Something is fishy about this though
<_eMaX_> Lynoure no. because it tells me "there's no decrypted message to save". stupid message :)
<doomnx> jhutchins any ideas? i can access (read only mode) the partition on kubuntu but not on windows :(
<premier_> how do I reinstall a program?  like alsa?
<DjDarkman> never mind ,I remember it now
<cpk1> doomnx: you need to stop X and then login through a terminal and then just do ./nameofnvidia.run
<doomnx> dot included?
<jhutchins> I think what's happened is that it's moved from partition 2 to partition 3.
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: Even when you have decrypted it as the very previous step?
<_eMaX_> Lynoure I'd rather like to have that working in evolution, but evolution severely fucks up messages I send pgp encrypted through the exchange adapter. So I keep sending them from thunderbird and shove messages from one to the other using my local imap
<_eMaX_> sure i can read the message :)
<cpk1> doomnx: yes
<jhutchins> There are some rumors that some versions of windows only recognize two primary partitions and the rest must be virtual, but it's supposed to recognize four.
<doomnx> jhutchins and i can see the partition through the windows disc manages but it says "Unknown"
<cpk1> doomnx: it would be much easier if you could do this through apt
<jhutchins> doomnx: Ok.
<Frost^> It doesn't say anything in the console either, damn it
<doomnx> manages=manager*
<jhutchins> doomnx: I'd like you to open a console for me, because the information's a little bit clearer in text mode.
<jhutchins> I was just going to ask you about disk manager.
<doomnx> but i am not on my PC right now
<jhutchins> k.
<en1gma> hey all im burning amd-64 edgy 6.10 and am wondering will i be able to boot the libe dvd with my nvidia 8800gtx without having to go into "safe graphics mode"
<doomnx> cpk1 and what do i have to do through apt?
<dhorn> Hey, is there any way to reset the default position/properties of kicker?  I hid it and I can't get it back
<jhutchins> WHat I would suggest is that you do sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda and see what type the partition is listed.  It should match the first partition, obviously.
<cpk1> doomnx: an internet connection
<jhutchins> doomnx: Actually, you can just do fdisk -l
<doomnx> oh u mean download the drivers through apt?
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: that's not necessarily enough. Did you try doing those two commands in sequence?
<premier_> how do I reinstall a program?  like alsa?
<en1gma> anyone know about kubuntu and 8800 gtx
<doomnx> jhutchins ok when i go home i will hit alt+f2 and type sudo fdisk -1?
<jhutchins> doomnx: What you want to look at is the ID colum - the number should match, not just the description.
<_eMaX_> well when I click on the mail it is decrypted automatically in the preview pane. and yes I tried them in sequence.
<dhorn> Hey, is there any way to reset the default position/properties of kicker?  I hid it and I can't get it back
<jhutchins> doomnx: NTFS can be "86" or "87", and I'm not sure what the difference is.
<doomnx> and number should match with... what?
<doomnx> oh
<jhutchins> First off, I would say the number should match the first partition.
<jhutchins> If it already does, I suppose you can change the type to the other option and see if windows recognizes it.
<jhutchins> doomnx: You used qparted?
<doomnx> yes i did
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: Mozilla and enigmail are not quite seamless, so sometimes a mail can be shown plaintext when enigmail no longer sees it as decrypted (or so people say)
<cpk1> hrmm i think google search says ntfs uses 7...
<jhutchins> doomnx: Odd thing is, of course, you didn't actually change the affected partition.
<_eMaX_> ok
<jhutchins> doomnx: Something else you can try is "detect new hardware".
<_eMaX_> It just worked for some reason
<_eMaX_> but saving just saved it to disk
<_eMaX_> I want to keep it saved in my mail folders.
<_eMaX_> but decrypted, as the mail folder files themselves are on an encrypted storage
<jhutchins> doomnx: You know... it should see the second partition, which is linux, as an unknown filesystem.  Do you show two unknown partitions?
<om3ga> hey quick ?? what stand alone mail program does every one perfer in kubuntu
<doomnx> i didn't try detecting new hardware but shouldn't windows detect it on start?
<KiPSeRoN> somone can help me
<jhutchins> om3ga: kmail
<doomnx> jhutchins yes 2 uknown partitions
<jhutchins> doomnx: Should != windows.
<om3ga> ok
<jhutchins> doomnx: rats.
<doomnx> 1st is the active one that holds windows
<doomnx> then 2 unknown
<doomnx> and then it shows the other HDD
<Lynoure> KiPSeRoN: Only if you tell someone what you need help with...
<KiPSeRoN> when i boot up my kubuntu system its show me that starting up but i get a command line but after few sec its gone and i get a blank screen that i can type in it but its dont do anything somone can help me
<jhutchins> doomnx: I'm not even sure you can do a fsck on ntfs.
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<doomnx> have i messed up the MFT or what?
<jhutchins> doomnx: Partition table.
<doomnx> jhutchins can i just copy important files from 80GB partition to 35GB through linux?
<jhutchins> doomnx: It's possible you do not have the same information in two tables.
<KiPSeRoN> Lynoure:
<jhutchins> doomnx:  Oh yeah, that works great.
<KiPSeRoN> YOU KNOW HOW TO HELP ME
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<doomnx> but i get an error every time i try that
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: I just saw a complicated workaround for that, but if you get encrypted mail daily, it's too complicated
<Lynoure> !caps | KiPSeRoN
<ubotu> KiPSeRoN: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jhutchins> doomnx: Ah HA!
<jhutchins> doomnx: What error, when you do what?
<_eMaX_> which workaround
<doomnx> copy from the 1 ntfs partition to the other
<jhutchins> doomnx: Because you don't have NTFS writing enabled, right?
<doomnx> 80 to 35(windows)
<Lynoure> KiPSeRoN: I was just telling you to tell people on the channel your problem, not offering my help is specific, I'll have to go soon.
<doomnx> jhutchins i guess so
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: lessee if I can find it again...
<_eMaX_> tnx
<jhutchins> doomnx: Do you have any of this backed up?
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: if I recall right it was 7 steps long.
<doomnx> jhutchins any of which?
<jhutchins> doomnx: How much data on the 80?
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.comp.mozilla.enigmail.general/month=20050801
<om3ga> where do i open kmail
<doomnx> well it's enough data, but if i manage to pass it to C: then i can transfer to external storage or DVDs and format the whole HDD from scratch
<jhutchins> om3ga: Alt-F2, kmail
<_eMaX_> tnx!
<om3ga> i got it n/m
<om3ga> tnx
<jhutchins> doomnx: Well, what about transfering it to external storage via linux?
<cpk1> doomnx: you can just pass it to your linux partition (actually you probably dont even need to do that) and then back it up to wherever you want
<Lynoure> KiPSeRoN: but I can ask you some troubleshooting questions that might help: Has your kubuntu always done that? If not, when did it start and what did you change then? Which version you are using?
<en1gma> does anyone know if amd-64 edgy 6.10 will work like it should without having to startup in "safe graphics mode" with an 8800gtx
<KiPSeRoN> Lynoure:
<doomnx> u got a point there
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: If that "thx" was for me, you are welcome :)
<KiPSeRoN> listen i restart my computer
<doomnx> but linux partition is only 3GB
<KiPSeRoN> and move to windows for sec
<KiPSeRoN> but i click on kubuntu
<doomnx> 3.5
<faLUCE> Hi. my kernel version is 2.6.17-10-generic. I must compile a new patched vanilla kernel.... which version is stable for kubuntu?
<KiPSeRoN> and before its up
<KiPSeRoN> i do restart
<KiPSeRoN> and go to windows when i restart agein and leave the windwos its give me that problem its look like the system is start but the i get the command line after few minuts its gone and come the black screen
<KiPSeRoN> and i am using 6.10
<KiPSeRoN> edgy
<KiPSeRoN> no
<Lynoure> KiPSeRoN: commandline as in command prompt? or just line of bootup?
<KiPSeRoN> 6.10
<doomnx> well i got another 80GB HDD... i can connect it and transfer the files through linux
<KiPSeRoN> commandline
<doomnx> but it is NTFS
<KiPSeRoN> kipseron
<doomnx> can it write on NTFS?
<KiPSeRoN> desktop and place to type command
<cpk1> doomnx: yes you can, but you run the risk of corrupting the data
<doomnx> oh oh...
<doomnx> then what format should i make that disc?
<KiPSeRoN> Lynoure:
<jhutchins> doomnx: Hang on...
<KiPSeRoN> you maybe have an idea that i can try to fix that problem
<cpk1> ext3 or ext2 I cant remember if there is an ext3 driver for windows but I know there is an ext2 driver for windows
<doomnx> but will windows be able to read that disc in order to move the files back?
<_eMaX_> it was for you. I tested it. It basically works, but is as the author also says very far from ideal - you loose the header info. Well that could probably be "unparsed" with some perl script, yet today I am too tired for that
<_eMaX_> thanks anyways
<blubb-kbox> ey guys
<BluesKaj> cpk1, do you mean ntfs-3g ?
<blubb-kbox> does anybody know a good ftp client.. an alternative client to flashfxo /windows
<Lynoure> KiPSeRoN: From your description I would not rule out anything, starting from a damaged file system. You could try booting with rescue cd or something and then run e2fsck -f on your root partition
<KiPSeRoN> ok
<KiPSeRoN> i try that
<cpk1> BluesKaj: i suppose, I havent had to bother with ntfs write support
<doomnx> sorry for being tiring for u guys...
<KiPSeRoN> live cd
<KiPSeRoN> its good
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<Lynoure> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<doomnx> if only i could reveal that partition to WinXP... it would all be fine
<Lynoure> KiPSeRoN: yes, it's fine.
<doomnx> can linux write on FAT32?
<BluesKaj> doomnx, try a small program acalled "ntfs-3g"
<acetoxy> I can't change my keyboard layout in Regional Settings -> Keyboard Layout. All input boxes are empty and I can't change enything. Any ideas?
<doomnx> ntfs-3g? and what does it do?
<KiPSeRoN> its give you a promission to make a readable ntfs partiton
<jhutchins> doomnx: Ok, did you say you have some essentially blank NTFS storage?
<BluesKaj> doomnx, it lets you write and exchange files from windoe sto linux
<KiPSeRoN> not read
<KiPSeRoN> write yeah
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: if you come up with some good way of doing the same, please publish it on a blog or ubuntu wiki or somewhere.
<doomnx> jhutchins tes u di
<doomnx> yes i do*
<_eMaX_> will do
<cpk1> BluesKaj: I still think if he has blank ntfs storage he might as well format that to ext2/3 and make life easier
<jhutchins> What about reformatting it to vfat?
<doomnx> vfat?
<jhutchins> fat32
<BluesKaj> yup cpk1 , agreed ...if he has no files on the fat/ntfs drive
<doomnx> fat32 supports files up to what size?
<cpk1> jhutchins: why not EXT? windows can read EXT
<Roey> cpk1:  windows can read ext3??
<Roey> natively?
<jhutchins> cpk1: Only with special drivers, which can be a pain.
<jhutchins> No.
<Lynoure> _eMaX_: :) I'll now escape to sleep. Thank you for being so patient.
<cpk1> not sure about ext3 but ext2 for sure
<jhutchins> not natively.
<Roey> jhutchins:  that's what I thought
<BluesKaj> I can read linux files from windows , yes
<doomnx> well my windows can't read ext3 obviously
<jhutchins> doomnx: I don't know the file size limit for vfat off the top of my head.
<dwidmann> doomnx: supports files up to 4gb I thought ...... might be less
<doomnx> cause there are some DVD isos in that "invisible" 80GB partition
<cpk1> and actually you can format ext3 and then when windows uses it it just wont write to the journal
<_eMaX_> thanks to you!
<doomnx> so linux can't write to NTFS... windows can't read ext3... and i am desperate...
<BluesKaj> linux can write to ntfs !
<jhutchins> doomnx: Ok, fat32 file size limit is 4GB.
<dwidmann> Linux can write to NTFS, Windows can read to and write to ext3
<jhutchins> doomnx: Here's the deal on ntfs:
<doomnx> we put away the "revealing partition to windows" scenario?
<dwidmann> Linux writing to NTFS isn't particularly stable though .... don't do it if you really rely on the data you're putting on there
<jhutchins> Originally, there was only one flavor of NTFS that was part of NT3.5/4.  Linux had kernel level drivers that were find for reading AND WRITING to this filesystem.
<BluesKaj> look in the system menu 'storage media'
<cpk1> doomnx: windows can read ext3, it just wont use the journal, and linux can write to ntfs it just might corrupt your data but I think for the most part that doesnt happen anymore
<jhutchins> THen Microsoft started messing around with the NFTS specs, and introduced a few off-flavor types.
<jhutchins> NT drivers recognize and compensate for the differences, but Microsoft never released any documentation on them.  The origninal Linux R/W drivers couldn't tell that it wasn't a standard NTFS.
<jhutchins> The BIG problem is that the first symptom you get that you have one of the rare, incompatible versions is major corruption.
<jhutchins> You either loose any files you changed, or the files around them too, or the whole partition.
<doomnx> oh and something else that might help: when i booted from the WinXP installation disc it could read that the 80GB partition is NTFS
<cpk1> also, the ext2 driver for windows looks pretty simple and straightforward
<doomnx> but Windows themselves see it "unknown"
<jhutchins> It's like heart disease: when the first symptom is catastrophic failure, it's very difficult to diagnose or treat.
<ubuntu> Lynoure:
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> it me kipseron
<jhutchins> THere are two solutions to this: captive NTFS and the new NTFS-3g drivers.
<jhutchins> Captive searches for the NTFS drivers in the windows partition read-only, then loads them and remounts the partition using Microsoft's own code.
<ErikTheRed> does anyone know if it is possible to resize an XFS partition without destroying the data on it?
<jhutchins> Doesn't always work, it's slow, but it's usually successful.
<judge> moin
<jhutchins> ntfs-3g is new code taht attempts to reverse-engineer all possible NTFS flavors, and at the very least refuse to write if doing so would destroy data.
<cpk1> i still think if he has that empty 80gB hdd formatting it to ext3/2 would be simplest
<jhutchins> cpk1: Why not format it to vfat, which both linux and windows can read natively?
<cpk1> file size limitation
<doomnx> indeed :(
<matsavhalev> hi guys, anyone going to FOSDEM?
<jhutchins> cpk1: Only an issue if he has files over 4GB.
<cpk1> if he is sitting on dvd isos he might have some files over 4gB
<doomnx> i do have
<jhutchins> doomnx: Do you?
<doomnx> most of the files i wanna "reascue" are game isos
<doomnx> rescue*
<jhutchins> doomnx: What about burning them?
<doomnx> they are mds/mdf
<jhutchins> doomnx: Do you need access to them from windows?
<doomnx> yeah i usually mount them with daemon tools
<jhutchins> doomnx: http://freshmeat.net/projects/mdf2iso/
<doomnx> k3b doesn't support mdf does it?
<cpk1> doomnx: http://www.fs-driver.org/ read about it yourself so you can make an educated decision for yourself
<doomnx> ok we can convert those games to iso but i don't fell like burning so many CD/DVDs
<doomnx> not to mention i keep them on HDD on purpose
<cpk1> doomnx: like I said, do some reading so you can decide what you want since in the end its not what we want but how you want to use your system
<jhutchins> doomnx: I think what I'd do would be to use the ntfs-3g drivers to write the files to the external ntfs drive.  That way you don't loose the originals, and you create a possible recovery disk.
<jhutchins> Then you can reformat the "bad" partition into whatever you decide.
<ubuntu__> yaccin: that 2nd tastymenu package worked but it was a little buggy
<jhutchins> I take it you're pretty much committed to a one-PC solution here, right?
<lontra> sorry :/
<hatta> proprietary CD/DVD image formats are evil
<jhutchins> hatta: As are propietary/undoccumented filesystems.
<yaccin> ubuntu_: how buggy?
<doomnx> jhutchins if u mean i only have 1 PC u're right
<lontra> yaccin: some times the icon would partially disappear
<doomnx> do u thing formating and reinstalling windows will make them detect the partition?
<yaccin> hmm strange
<jhutchins> doomnx: One of the easiest ways to deal with the format problem is to use samba to connect over the network, then Linux can use NTFS and Windows ext/reiser.
<lontra> i've also found the opensuse menu to be kind of buggy on kubuntu...at least the .deb packages out there
<yaccin> lontra: feisty?
<lontra> yaccin: yes
<jhutchins> doomnx: I would suggest using qparted to see if there's anything you can fix before you reinstall windows.
<doomnx> what do u mean fix?
<jhutchins> doomnx: I would try copying to the external drive with ntfs-3g.
<jhutchins> doomnx: See if qparted sees anything wrong with the partition or partition table, ask it to fix it.
<doomnx> why couldn't i split 5GB into 1.5 and 3.5? i was only able to do it with WinXP install disc
<cpk1> and I would reformat the extra drive to ext3 since its empty ^^ and then move the files around
<doomnx> is qparted installed on kubuntu?
<lontra> yaccin: have you made a deb package of the openSuSE menu?
<jhutchins> doomnx: No idea, didn't you say you'd used it to resize things?
<jhutchins> doomnx: Wherever you originally got it.
<lontra> doomnx: if it's not install it
<cpk1> i think he meant during the install
<jhutchins> doomnx: I just use fdisk myself. resizing is so slow I've never been patient enough to do it.
<doomnx> jhutchins i used qparted on the installation of kubuntu
<yaccin> at first
<yaccin> but then i compiled it
<BluesKaj> i had better luck with gparted -livecd
<jhutchins> doomnx: THen it must be on the disk.
<doomnx> lontra i can't install anything on linux, i don't have an internet connection at home
<lu-bao> mmmh now i want to make  a website :x *need clues*
<lontra> yaccin: was it difficult to compile?
<jordo23> Is there a way to record your desktop to video (to demonstrate 3d effects) from KDE?
<lontra> jordo23: recordmydesktop?
<cpk1> doomnx: qparted should be a package on the disc, put the disc in and run apt-cdrom
<lontra> !recordmydesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lontra> !info recordmydesktop
<ubotu> Package recordmydesktop does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<yaccin> lontra: no :)
<lontra> he he
<jordo23> :)
<jhutchins> cpk1: can you download DVD iso's at school and get them home somehow?
<cox377> how much ram does kubuntu nativly use
<doomnx> well i need either drivers for NTFS on linux or drivers for EXT2 on windows... that's the sum, no?
<jhutchins> cox377: Depends on what you're running.
<cox377> because i'm using about 420mb out of 512mb with nothing running, well no user applications anyway
<cox377> jhutchins: well with nothing open its 420mb
<cpk1> i suppose if you had a nice someone in charge at the school you could
<jhutchins> cox377: It'll use as much as is available for caching and buffering, freeing it if needed for programs.
<cox377> jhutchins: Umm??
<jhutchins> 512M is very comfortable.
<doomnx> and anyone happens to know how i run the .run from the nvidia driver site?
<cpk1> cox377: you will always be using about all of your ram in linux, thats just how it does things
<jhutchins> doomnx: As above, including the dot.
<SSJ_GZ> cox377: Memory benchmarks for KDE here : http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html and here : http://spooky-possum.org/cgi-bin/pyblosxom.cgi/kdevsgnome.html
<cpk1> cox377: you will know if you need more ram if you start filling up the swap
<doomnx> can u give that again?
<jhutchins> dot is shorthand for </absolute/path/to/this/current/directory>
<cox377> jhutchins: how do i check swap?
<jhutchins> How did you see how much memory was used?
<stone_> i have a question i've downloaded kubunto ver. 6.10 and i can't burn it to dvd it says it's corrupt, any way to fix?
<SSJ_GZ> cox377: General introduction to Linux memory management: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-175419-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html
<cox377> jhutchins: process table
<jhutchins> I use the console tools iostat or just top.
<cpk1> doomnx: you need to stop X (go to tty1 then do sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop) then do ./nameofnvidia.run
<jhutchins> Wow,that's a new one.  "invoke-rc.d".
<doomnx> one moment cause i'm realy newbie... where do i enter the commmands? alt-f2?
<jhutchins> That'd be the same thing as "service" in Fedora I guess, which just runs "/etc/init.d/kdm stop".
<cpk1> doomnx: press ctrl alt f1
<cpk1> doomnx: I think you still need the kernel headers though which you DONT have
<stone_> off topic<< does any one know of a good irc game server?
<Lord_Flasheart> CVirus: hey dude, i wasn't able to edit the grub menu like you suggested - you can remove quiet, but then if you try to press b or go back up to the top level and press enter, it just reboots the computer and when you go and check it hasn't saved the change?
<Kr4t05> Can you use special characters, like the Greek letter "", in KMenu entries, are you?
<doomnx> i downloaded a .run and something like x-config archive
<doomnx> the os installation is "out of the box" no updates, no installations (don't know how to....) :P
<doomnx> and i wanted to start from the basics... drivers...
<doomnx> i searched the net and everywhere it says that u must have an internet connection and use apt-get
<cpk1> doomnx: why cant you use the internet with linux?
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi ppl , im trying to play some wmv files... but is not working... what should I do ?
<doomnx> i just don't have internet at home... neither on windows
<cpk1> oh i see
<HymnToLife> doomnx, Ubuntu is not for you then
<lontra> LaNCeloT_RW: install w32codecs
<doomnx> i realised that...
<HymnToLife> almost everything is done through the net
<doomnx> but at least i wanted to recover my files...
<LaNCeloT_RW> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<cox377> !ksmserver
<ubotu> ksmserver: session manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 168 kB, installed size 428 kB
<doomnx> but i like it very much as an OS :)
<HymnToLife> you might like Debian, it is very similar to Ubuntu but has 20 CDs of apt-gettable pcakages
<EmbraceUnity> Hello Admiral
<cpk1> ... you dont need the net for ubuntu
<LaNCeloT_RW> lontra, let me try..
<LaNCeloT_RW> thanks
<cpk1> and debian's packages are much older
<cox377> !dcopserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcopserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doomnx> in summer i will install internet connection and then... ;)
<HymnToLife> cpk1, you don't seem to know what you're talking about...
<explosives> hello ubuntu, hello ubuntu users this is my first day on linux ubuntu which one is better than tho other one ubuntu or windows ???
<cox377> !kwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | explosives
<ubotu> explosives: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<doomnx> well guys... thanks for all ur help
<doomnx> u were amazing
<lontra> HymnToLife: you don't need internet...it helps...but you certainly don't need it
<Frost^> Can anyone tell me how to list the real content of an installed package?
<lontra> Frost^: dpkg -L foo
<doomnx> i can't remember any windows helpers like u
<Frost^> For some reason dpkg -L is not working
<Frost^> It lies :)
<cox377> jhutchins: my swap memory doesnt seem to be used @ all, is this right?
<cpk1> HymnToLife: which is? if doomnx can download packages from an internet cafe he should be able to make his own repo cds
<Frost^> When I do dpkg -L kdebase, it gives only 7 files
<Frost^> Which makes no sense to me.
<jhutchins> cox377: Probably.
<doomnx> the ubuntu community isn't a myth... it's true :) keep it alive guys
<explosives> HymnToLife:  how can i install my graphic driver its name is NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run and it is on my desktop ?
<HymnToLife> cpk1, have you actually tried it ?
<doomnx> thanks again
<lontra> HymnToLife: it's easy to set up a repos local
<HymnToLife> explosives, you don't want to do that, use the one from the repos unless you have a good reason not to
<HymnToLife> lontra, not for a newbie
<lontra> HymnToLife: no but there is google
<doomnx> where do the file .run have to be when i type the ./ command?
<Frost^> lontra: Is there another way which I can check a package content with?
<explosives> repos what is it ?
<HymnToLife> doomnx, in he currend working dir
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell explosives about nvidia | explosives, see the private message from ubotu.
<doomnx> that is...?
<jhutchins> cox377: Lessee, I've got 15 tabs in konversation, a one page kwrite, kmail with three connections and ~10,000 messages, 4 konsole sessions, 8 knoqueror windows (some with multiple tabs), and 9 widgets counting the clock, I'm into 131M of swap.
<lontra> Frost^: i've always just used dpkg -L ... i'm not sure...you could try the man page...could it be that there really are only 7 files?
<doomnx> it's at Home now
<HymnToLife> doomnx, whichever dir you're currently in :)
<HymnToLife> pwd will tell you
<doomnx> and what i type again?
<HymnToLife> but what's that .run file for anyway ?
<cox377> jhutchins: lol point taken
<cpk1> HymnToLife: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto seems pretty simple
<doomnx> nvidia drivers
<lontra> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gabor> I have a wireless problem
<Gabor> can anyone support?
<jhutchins> cox377: If you use the KDE programs, they share a lot of code and don't have to load seperate copies of it.
<lontra> Gabor: what card?  what problem?
<doomnx> omg i'm a pain in the @ss :(
<HymnToLife> cpk1, 1st step, install apt-move, you need Universe
<cpk1> also I would imagine just downloading .debs and throwing them in your cache would work
<HymnToLife> it does
<Gabor> Ralink RT2600 Connection Problem
<doomnx> anyway thanks again
<doomnx> goodnight guys
<doomnx> (btw i managed to install my canon S100 printer easier than windowsxp :P)
<Gabor> When using the connection manager it just hangs and then disconnects,
<jhutchins> doomnx: Full path to the file or bash <path to file> or sudo if it requires root privilage.
<HymnToLife> but downloading all the debs and moving, taking care of dependencies manually
<HymnToLife> is a real pain
<doomnx> usb printer*
<jhutchins> doomnx:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html <= my best command line intro.
<doomnx> ok i'm really late
<doomnx> 00:22 here
<jhutchins> Gabor: By the way, there really isn't any "support" here, we're just fellow users who made the same mistakes you did a little bit sooner.
<LaNCeloT_RW> lontra, my ubuntu is an AMD64...i couldnt find a way to install w32codecs =/
<doomnx> goodnight from greece and thanks for all
<Lord_Flasheart> CVirus: I seem to have worked out how to do it now, the boot process stops just after 'Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK] 
<Gabor> Well fellow users can be support to :=P
<lontra> LaNCeloT_RW: ah...you'll need to set up a chroot if you want to play WMV
<cpk1> doomnx: you know there is a greek channel right?
<jhutchins> LaNCeloT_RW: Something about the 32 in w32.
<Lord_Flasheart> CVirus: have you any ideas as to what could be causing the problem?
<jhutchins> LaNCeloT_RW: What you need is the w64codecs - which don't exist yet.
<LaNCeloT_RW> oh.. i'll try it later... =/
<LaNCeloT_RW> damn wmv files
<Kite_DH> i got a little question : in the folder "/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/filesystems" (standard kubuntu iconset) are orange folders too, i want to activate them, but when i change filename the orange turns blue, lol, and when i rightclick a folder>preferences and change it there, only the folder i clicked is orange...but i want all to be
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me?
<jhutchins> LaNCeloT_RW: I know some people dual boot or chroot into a 32b installation for those.
<jhutchins> Kite_DH: Are you using the crystalsvg theme?
<LaNCeloT_RW> jhutchins, well... gotta go back for some minutes to my Windows HD
<LaNCeloT_RW> see ya
<LaNCeloT_RW> thanks anywat
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyway*
<Lord_Flasheart> hi, i am trying to install kubuntu on my new laptop. i have installed it from the text installer, and am unable to boot into the operating system - it stops after 'Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK] '. the specifications of the machine are: http://www.rockdirect.com/support/product_view.php?product_qa_id=144&size=min. does anyone have any idea what is wrong?
<Kite_DH> jhutchins: yes i am
<fjellrev1> Im trying to get dual monitors to work,but have a slight problem when trying to fix the resoultion though the nvidia x server settings : XRandR X extension was not found...Anyone ? ?
<piro_> trying to go portrait?
<makuseru> what do i need to burn mp3s in k3b?
<linux_galore> is there a kde applet that allows you to have font themes, for example I have a laptop that is 1024x768 and an external wide screen monitor that 1650x1050, now I would like to have a "laptop" and "desktop" fonts setup that I can swap easily depending on what screen Im using, is there s simple fix for this
<linux_galore> right now Im either looking at a nasty perl script or having two accounts or just editing the settings manually
<linux_galore> having no simple way to change my fonts in kde is a pain
<kristian_> hi there, i'm german - so sorry for my bad english... i want to install wine cvs under edgy but i havn't the packets: "x-window-system-dev" and "msttcorefonts", anybody knows where there are?
<makuseru> !de | kristian
<ubotu> kristian: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<linux_galore> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<kristian_> hum, sorry :)
<sampan> makuseru  might be the libk3b2-mp3 package (the k3b mp3 decoder)?
<makuseru> no prob
<makuseru> thank you
<Lord_Flasheart> what is the command to start kde from the prompt?
<Lord_Flasheart> startkde?
<jhutchins> makuseru: Shouldn't need anything special just to burn them though, they're just files as far as K3B's concerned.
<jhutchins> Lord_Flasheart: Startx should default to kde.
<jhutchins> Lord_Flasheart: that's lowercase actually, startx.
<linux_galore> Lord_Flasheart:   /usr/bin/startkde
<linux_galore> Lord_Flasheart: or just use startx
<cpk1> or 'sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start' should do it too
<gdiebel> is there a command line tool that will give the encoding type of a given text file?
<Lord_Flasheart> hmm, it says 'fatal server error: no screens found'?
<linux_galore> gdiebel: yes  file filename
<Lord_Flasheart> 'no matching device section for instance found... screens found, but non have a usable configuration
<linux_galore> Lord_Flasheart: do you have an xserver session running already
<Lord_Flasheart> '
<Lord_Flasheart> i don't think so, i just installed from the text based installer
<Lord_Flasheart> although it did show the splash screen?
<linux_galore> Lord_Flasheart: aah, basically X isnt setup or not setup properly
<Lord_Flasheart> if i install 'kubuntu-desktop' will that work?
<velle> Could someone tell me if the apt package "kubuntu-desktop" is installed by default? I dont know what this package does, I just know that it has status "iU" (= Desired status: Installed & Status: uninstalled) if I use dpkg. I do not know how it got like this, and also, I can not fix it. Is this bad?
<linux_galore> Lord_Flasheart: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lord_Flasheart> linux_galore: also, the x config file just has vesa as a driver, and not nv / nvidia, but i am not sure whether it will work with that as it is geforce go 7950 gtx sli?
<linux_galore> Lord_Flasheart: run the setup program ^^
<velle> When I tried to install the package "libgtk2.0-dev" I get an error because it can not find "kubuntu-desktop"
<cpk1> Lord_Flasheart: vesa will work with anything =P
<Lord_Flasheart> linux-galore: no x server known for your video hardware?
<frojnd> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<linux_galore> Lord_Flasheart: have you installed the nvidia driver
<linux_galore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lord_Flasheart> linux-galore: no, but i am not sure whether that driver yet supports my card. i tried installing it yesterday, and it didn't seem to work?
<damaltor> ich gre euch
<Lord_Flasheart> linux-galore: also i don't think feisty liked the nvidia kernel?
<damaltor> sagt mal
<damaltor> hat irgend jemand erfahrung mot compiz?
<damaltor> oh =) sry
<damaltor> anyone had some success with compiz?
<Lord_Flasheart> linux-galore: i think that the 7950 is similar to the 7900 though, just faster?
<cpk1> 7950 is 2 gpu's
<Frost^> Is there a way to fully reinstall a metapackage?
<cpk1> thats what i thought
<Lord_Flasheart> linux-galore: if i select 'nv' can i select the 7900 driver somehow?
<cpk1> Frost^: sudo aptitude reinstall nameofmetapackage?
<Frost^> It only reinstalls the metapackage
<Frost^> And in essence, reinstalls nothing
<cpk1> then aptitude purge nameofmetapackage? that will completely wipe everything i would think
<bulletxt> hi, my kcontrol icons have disappeared after an update to kde 3.5.6, can someone tell me help me ?
<cpk1> i'm kind of dissapointed with aptitude that it cant figure out reinstall metapackage
<Frost^> Well, a metapackage is pretty much a hack as far as I can tell.
<Frost^> Isn't it a blank package which simply depends on everything it installs?
<cpk1> aptitude is pretty smart though
<frojnd> what's the difference between "aptutude" and "apt-get" ?
<conn> hi, has anyone here tried installing kubuntu feisty herd 4?
<Frost^> There's something broken about my kde, I think. Java simply doesn't work in konqueror, and I get an error in the console saying "Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.kde.kjas.server.KJASSecurityManager not found"
<cpk1> aptitude "remembers" what you do among other things
<Frost^> Now I've no idea what I should reinstall in order to fix it, but it's somewhere in kdelibs, or at least it should be.
<Frost^> But I can't reinstall the damn thing...
<DonMCN> Hey can you guys tell me how to make Kubuntu more efficient and not take up as much ram and CPU? Like by turning off certain effects and things?
<cpk1> for instance, with aptitude if you uninstalled a bunch of stuff with it and didnt purge them and now wish you had purged them you could do aptitude purge ~C and it would purge all uninstalled packages (ones that were uninstalled with aptitude only though)
<cpk1> you really only get the full use out of aptitude if you solely use aptitude
<DonMCN> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DonMCN> !system
<matsavhalev> cpk1: why is that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> because aptitude doesnt keep track of what other apt front-ends do
<BluesKaj> DonMCN, don't be fooled by the memory usage in ubuntu , most of it cached ; hence it only looks like i's being used up
<DonMCN> no my computer is running much slower than it was with windows xp
<Frost^> So I guess reinstalling a metapackage is impossible in my case?
<DonMCN> Once I switched from Windows XP, my computer and the programs run much slower.
<cpk1> Frost^: you try purging it?
<frojnd> DonMCN: si your swap running?
<Frost^> I'm scared..
<DonMCN> To tell you the truth I have no idea. I'm a big new with Kubuntu.
<frojnd> DonMCN: top in terminal
<cpk1> purging and then installing is almost the same as reinstalling
<DonMCN> Top in terminal?
<cpk1> you could just try to uninstall it and then install it
<matsavhalev> cpk1: is that a bug or a feature?
<frojnd> DonMCN: write "top" in konzole
<cpk1> matsavhalev: huh?
<DonMCN> ok
<Frost^> cpk1: kdelibs is a meta package, and is used by other metapackages..
<frojnd> and there it should be
<frojnd> Mem:    515888k total,   509572k used,     6316k free,    10572k buffers
<frojnd> Swap:  1004020k total,    18928k used,   985092k free,   183176k cached
<Frost^> so I just got rid of a few metapackages
<DonMCN> What do I look for?
<frojnd> I just paste it
<DonMCN> ok
<frojnd> 4 lines above
<matsavhalev> cpk1: that it doesnt keep track of other frontends
<frojnd> u cancle this with: "q"
<fairman> Hi, does anybody some experience with XvidCap?
<DonMCN> it doesnt look exactly like that, it has different numbers but it appears swap is being used
<cpk1> I imagine it doesnt keep track of the other ones because that would be difficult to do
<frojnd> DonMCN how many swap
<frojnd> DonMCN: how much*
<DonMCN> Swap:  1124508k total,    26120k used,  1098388k free,   183948k cached
<cpk1> 26mB? you are fine
<frojnd> hm
<cpk1> that means you arent digging into the swap
<DonMCN> but Kubuntu runs slowly
<frojnd> DonMCN: have u tryed to install driveres
<DonMCN> much slower than Windows XP
<cpk1> you will know when it starts to use swap
<DonMCN> I update Kubuntu and everything
<Frost^> cpk1: In short, purging didn't help.
<DonMCN> and my sound works, graphics and everything else i need to work but slowly
<en1gma> can someone in here give me some guidance on amd-64 edgy and my nforce4 mb with an nvidia geforce 8800 gtx? i cant get it to work at all with the live dvd (even safe graphics mode wont boot)
<en1gma> can i extract the edgy iso file and insert my own driver somehow
<en1gma> and then reburn the dvd
<bulletxt> does it get stuck before loading kdm?
<cpk1> Frost^: you try reinstalling kdelibs-data and kdelibs4c2a since thats all kdelibs depends on
<en1gma> it used to get stuck with dapper (not in safe graphics mode) now with edgy i just get stuck in console
<en1gma> well not stuck
<cpk1> en1gma: iirc the safe graphics mode doesnt actually force vesa is why
<Frost^> Shall I use the purge and reinstall trick again?
<en1gma> cpk1 do you know if i can take apart the edgy iso and insert my own driver somehow
<cpk1> ideally you would want  to use reinstall to (hopefully) keep your configs, unless you dont want the configs
<en1gma> im not installing
<en1gma> just running the live dvd
<bulletxt> enigma, try disabling acpi from boot
<DonMCN> so what can I do to speed up Kubuntu? is that a way I can turn off effects and such and the pretty looks of Kubuntu to instead receive power
<bulletxt> acpi=off
<cpk1> en1gma: ok, but you might want to double check that it is actually forcing vesa
<en1gma> how do i do that
#kubuntu 2007-02-23
<cpk1> if you can get to tty1 then you can look at xorg.conf and see if it is using "nv" or "vesa" otherwise the help when the cd first boots should tell you the grub option to use
<bulletxt> enigma, in the boot options of grub, add the line acpi=off
<en1gma> i get into tty1 and i was going to look at xorg.conf but there is no mc
<cpk1> mc?
<en1gma> midnight commander
<Frost^> cpk1: That actually did install something, unfortunately, it did not solve my problem.
<Frost^> Thanks anyway, though.
<cpk1> Frost^: those 2 are all that kdelibs depends on
<Frost^> I guess my problem is with something other than kdelibs then.
<Frost^> I've no idea what the KJAS thingy belongs to.
<cpk1> !find kjas
<archangel_> shalom
<ubotu> Package/file kjas does not exist in edgy
<archangel_> Hey does anyone here have the new gateway ta1 laptop?
<archangel_> tablet
<Frost^> KJAS is something KDE uses to run java applets.
<Frost^> I've no idea why it isn't working for me.
<Frost^> But I'm also clueless as to where it exists. It's a java package.
<archangel_> I cant get any version of linux to run on it and I cant find any threads that mention anything about it yet
<Frost^> Using locate had no results either.
<DonMCN> What are you system requirements for Kubuntu?
<cpk1> i cant seem to find it either
<cpk1> you need to update your db to use locate dont forget
<Frost^> cpk1: Can you try locating KJASSecurityManager on your machine?
<Frost^> Yeah, I did that.
<DonMCN> What are the system requirements for Kubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake?
<archangel_> not much
<cpk1> nothing
<cpk1> find -iname gives nothing as well
<archangel_> I cant get a 133 to run it
<Frost^> Drat. Java sure is evil..
<cpk1> you installed using the java package?
<DonMCN> I have 733 Mhz AMD Athlon with 348 MB of RAM and an old nVidia 4mb card
<Frost^> Yeah, I have java working just fine in firefox.
<DonMCN> Its an old computer
<Frost^> It's a KDE issue, I'm pretty certain.
<archangel_> you should be able to run it no prob
<Ace2016> Hi all
<sistemas> hi all
<Frost^> Do you happen to know where java is looking for packages when it uses the import statement?
<DonMCN> Its very slow lol I'm trying to make it faster. On Windows XP my machine was much more faster.
<cpk1> DonMCN: you could try XFCE instead
<DonMCN> And that is?
<cpk1> a DE that is supposed to lighter
<DonMCN> Will I have to get rid of Kubuntu
<cpk1> no, just pick XFCE from the login screen instead of KDE
<cpk1> after you install it that is
<atool> DonMCN: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Performance%20Tips
<DonMCN> Okay I'll go look
<atool> DonMCN: turning off all the "eye-candy"should help quite a bit
<purpleposeidon> how do you change failsafe to use xterm?
<archangel_> xp is by far the best OS M$ ahs come upI cant even get DSL to run effectively on my 133 that i just got
<archangel_> wow I didnt mean to have both statements on one line
<DonMCN> atool how do I turn off all the eye-candy
<atool> DonMCN: KDE tends to be a little resouce intensive, maybe give Gnome a try...can i say that here :))
<hybridstorm> Hello all
<atool> DonMCN: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Performance%20Tips#_Disabling_various_eye_candy_features
<sistemas> hi i need some help
<hybridstorm> when setting up my wireless card I get the following error:
<hybridstorm> matt@matt-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<hybridstorm> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<hybridstorm> anyone know how to fix this?
<khaije1> whats the video editor of choice for kde?
<hybridstorm> try kino
<DonMCN>  How do I install XFCE
<Admiral_Chicago> DonMCN: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<khaije1> hybridstorm: i actually did, it seems to be geared heavily toward digital video recorders, it wouldn't work with the xvid files i had... :-(
<DonMCN> It wont completely override Kubuntu will it and ill be able to use XFCE just like I would Kubuntu with all the programs and things I have installed?
<sistemas> WHAT'S MEAN KDE?
<BluesKaj> khaije1, if you want to transcode xvid to mpg try 'tovid'
<johann> K Desktop Environment
<BluesKaj> !tovid
<sistemas> sorry i'm new thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DonMCN> It wont completely override Kubuntu will it and ill be able to use XFCE just like I would Kubuntu with all the programs and things I have installed?
<hybridstorm> khaije1: that is the only one I know about, look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=514976 for some ideas
<BluesKaj> khaije1, http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Meta_GUI
<khaije1> it seems like cinerella and kdenlive aren't int the repo's . i was kinda surprised to see that
<purpleposeidon> DonMCN: You'll be able to choose whether to use kde or xfce when you log in
<matsavhalev> khaije1: i think cinerella is in feisty
<DonMCN> oh okay. thank you.
<DonMCN> its downloading right now. i appreciate all of your help.
<khaije1> matsavhalev: oh cool, guess i'll get along w/ kino for the time being, it looks good, but it's designed fior gnome afaik
<hybridstorm> anyone have a moment to help me get my wireless card running?
<en1gma> cpk1 i just got back sorry
<en1gma> i gonna try that acpi=off
<en1gma> brb
<johann> hybridstorm: whats your problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> DonMCN: it won't overwrite kubuntu, you can log in to KDE at the log in screen
<Admiral_Chicago> or Xfce
<str> Hi there!
<Admiral_Chicago> heloo
<hybridstorm> johann: I am getting this error:
<hybridstorm> matt@matt-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<hybridstorm> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<Rob-West> where is nixternal
<johann> hybridstorm: whick card is it
<Rob-West> or does anyone have like a 128MB video card they dont need
<poison> hi ^^
<johann> k -> h
<poison> how do I kill X in kubuntu?
<hybridstorm> johann: 0b:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<purpleposeidon> poison: control-alt-backspace should do it
<bxnp> poison: how do you normaly kill x in linux
<poison> bxnp: until now I usually logged out of kde or hit ctrl+alt+backspace =P
<johann> hybridstorm: ok, what says "iwconfig"
<bxnp> well why dont you do the same then
<bxnp> it works
<hybridstorm> johann:
<hybridstorm> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<hybridstorm>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<hybridstorm>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<hybridstorm>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<hybridstorm>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<hybridstorm>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Rob-West> can anyone help
<BluesKaj> ! pastebin | hybridstorm
<ubotu> hybridstorm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<johann> hybridstorm: sounds good. and "iwlist scan"
<johann> hybridstorm: does it find any APs
<Admiral_Chicago> Rob-West: Richard (nixtern ) is probably in clas
<Rob-West> ok then
<hybridstorm> johann: eth1      No scan results
<Rob-West> does anyone have a video card they dont need
<hybridstorm> johann: the light on my laptop for the wifi card is also off
<johann> hybridstorm: is there an AP to reach
<bxnp> hybridstorm: you have to install the driver for your card
<hybridstorm> johann: yes, I can connect to it in windows
<bxnp> its not recognized at the moment if your light on the card is not on
<hybridstorm> bxnp: I installed a driver, says the hardware is present
<archangel_> does anyone have a gateway tablet laptop
<bxnp> well if youre ligts are not on its not going to work for scanning for wifi networks
<bxnp> you need these lights on
<hybridstorm> bxnp: I know that but I am trying to get the card to come on
<bxnp> what driver did you load
<archangel_> I'm hoping I'm not stuck with windoze
<hybridstorm> bxnp:
<hybridstorm> Installed ndis drivers:
<hybridstorm> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<hybridstorm> bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present
<piro_> anyone here use nxserver from nomachine?
<bxnp> did you do a modprobe ndiswrapper afther that
<hybridstorm> bxnp: yes, and that is when I got the error
<bxnp> oke and those driver where that drivers from the cd wich came with the card
<bxnp> or did you download the latest for you card
<hybridstorm> bxnp: I downloaded the drivers I used when I had the card working in fedora
<chiaroscuro> piro: i've used it in the past,plan on reinstalling it when i reload kubuntu tonight
<bxnp> what was the error you got hybridstorm
<bxnp> could you use pastebin for that
<bxnp> at http://www.pastebin.ca
<hybridstorm> bxnp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7120/
<hybridstorm> sorry already used the ubuntu one
<bxnp> hybridstorm: do this
<bxnp> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils look what the correct name for that
<bxnp> you dont have ndiswrapper utils installed hybridstorm
<hybridstorm> bxnp: yes, I have it installed
<bxnp> the utils
<bxnp> cause the error sugest you dont have it installed
<bxnp> thats why you cant do modprobe cause it cant find ndiswrapper
<hybridstorm> let me double check
<bxnp> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<hybridstorm> bxnp: shows installed in adept manager
<purpleposeidon> how do you change failsafe to use xterm instead of konsole?
<bxnp> adept i never use adept
<bxnp> what happends when you do that command on the prompt
<leigh> hello?
<Omnifrog> ribbit
<leigh> how do i find out what channel  to chat on?
<Adydas> try /list
<leigh> thanks!
<Adydas> your welcome
<leigh> perfect
<Adydas> bxnp: the command for adept is apt-get
<bxnp> lol you get a lot of out put leigh
<bxnp> oke Adydas
<hybridstorm> bxnp: ndiswrapper-utils is already the newest version.
<Adydas> as it said this will create alot of network traffic
<Adydas> bxnp: sudo apt-get install pacakagename
<bxnp> oke
<Adydas> bxnp: sudo apt-cache search packagename
<Adydas> to find stuff
<bxnp> yes Adydas i know
<bxnp> thanks Adydas
<Adydas> forgive my blurry eyes i could have swore you asked..
<bxnp> nope
<Adydas> tierd, smashed up from a concert last night
<Adydas> my bad
<bxnp> np
<hybridstorm> adydas, he was saying he never uses adept the manager :)
<Adydas> oh ok, neither do i
<bxnp> but Adydas hybridstorm has a little problem with his wifi card
<hybridstorm> just a tiny one
<Adydas> i aint got or tryed installing wifi but try me
<hybridstorm> and I will be most greatful if anyone can help me with it
<Adydas> whats the issue?
<hybridstorm> Adydas: I get this error when I try to modprobe the ndiswrapper
<hybridstorm> ndiswrapper-utils is already the newest version.
<hybridstorm> err wait
<bxnp> oke remove the drivers
<bxnp> and reinstall them with ndiswrapper
<hybridstorm> Adydas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7120/
<hybridstorm> bxnp: do you recall the command to remove them with?
<hybridstorm> bxnp: nevermind, it is -e
<bxnp> first do ndiswrapper -l
<bxnp> do you see an error
<hybridstorm> bxnp: no error with -l
<Adydas> have you done a kernel upgrade receently hybridstorm
<Adydas> via dist-upgrade or source
<hybridstorm> Adydas: I just installed last night and I did an update then
<Adydas> that update may have caused the issue
<Adydas> have you installed ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 & ndiswrapper-common
<bxnp> wich kubuntu are you on
<hybridstorm> Adydas: Yes, I have both installed
<hybridstorm> bxnp: I think I downloaded 6.10 edgy, but I am not 100% on that
<Adydas> it seems the latest kernel causes issues, check out this forum link
<Adydas> it has another link to list hardware and issues
<Adydas> seems pritty common tho
<Adydas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357531
<bxnp> ah he has not ndiswrapper-common installed
<bxnp> i know he was missing something
<ibb> how do attack an usb mp3 player, i can see it in kinfo but wont come up in storage devices
<Adydas> hybridstorm: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<Adydas> :P
<ibb> *attach
<Adydas> to be super sure, sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 ndiswrapper-common
<ibb> how do attach an usb mp3 player, i can see it in kinfo but wont come up in storage devices
<ccherrett> any idea why kubuntu reboots sometimes from the shutdown menu but sometimes just goes to a black screen. I am running on a laptop
<ccherrett> if I run sudo reboot it works fine
<bulwynkl> help!!! I seem to have killed systemsettings!
<hybridstorm> Adydas: I removed util and reinsalled it and did the same for common and the modprobe does not fail
<bxnp> good hybridstorm and are your leds on
<bulwynkl> python  is giving me an error message - Index out of range
<Adydas> bulwynkl: kde-systemsettings - easy to use control centre for KDE
<hybridstorm> bxnp: nope
<Adydas> sudo apt-get install kde-systemsettings
<bxnp> oke remove your card and put it back in
<bxnp> maybe twice
<hybridstorm> bxnp: it is an onboard card
<bulwynkl> and when I change stuff in the monitor settings I get no option to apply the settings changes...
<bxnp> and it should go on
<bxnp> oh
<bxnp> lol
<bxnp> then you have to reboot
<hybridstorm> should I get some pliers? lol
<Adydas> and then stand on your head
<hybridstorm> ok, I will be back
<bxnp> yes thats what arnold said
<bulwynkl> already newest version
<Adydas> try reinstalling perhaps bulwynkl
<bulwynkl> Adydas - already newest version
<Adydas> apt-get err
<Adydas> yes i saw, forceing a reinstall may help
<bulwynkl> so, apt-get -reinstall?
<Adydas> insure you havent lost or del a file it needs
<Adydas> i think its --reinstall packagename
<bulwynkl> --reinstall - that is double dash...
<bulwynkl> stand by.
<Adydas> probly wont hurt but if its bust i cant see any harm in trying and checking
<bxnp> my god upgrading is taking a long time from dapper to edgy
<Adydas> hurt = help
<Adydas> upgrading from edgy cd to edgy latest via net took 600mb for me
<bulwynkl> *sigh* it wanted the command install as well as the flag -- reinstall.
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> well its setting up blab blah
<bxnp> i dont understand why does it not do font configuration only ones but every time
<bxnp> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-11-386
<Adydas> yeah apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<bxnp> :)
<bxnp> i am getting there
<hybridstorm> bxnp & Adydas: still no dice
<Adydas> whats the word hybridstorm
<bxnp> damm
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> modprobe ndiswrapper already done
<bxnp> i guess
<hybridstorm> should I do it in the konsole?
<brokenhearted> okay so seems that my internet pages are lagging.... When I scroll up or down its slow... Also when i move boxes around on my desktop
<bulwynkl> *sigh* not giving me the admin login (kdesu??) - this has been  occuring randomly before.
<brokenhearted> Could anyone please help me
<bxnp> yes in te console hybridstorm
<bxnp> as root
<poison> stupid question -> what is the easiest way to upgrade to 'current' packages? Is it possible to upgrade from edgy to Feisty ?
<bxnp> or use sudo i meant
<hybridstorm> the modprobe shows no errors
<hybridstorm> but still no lights on the card
<brokenhearted> ?
<bulwynkl> running from konsole seems to work every time...
<hybridstorm> brokenhearted: you just have to ask and see if anyone knows
<cpk1> poison: yes, its possible, you would need to change all instances of edgy to fiesty in your sources list and also remember fiesty is alpha
<bxnp> what is the output off ifconcfig
<Adydas> hybridstorm: what about via the kmenu system settings network
<Adydas> can you see the NIC?
<brokenhearted> Im sorry im just new to this
<hybridstorm> bxnp: just eth0 and lo
<cpk1> hybridstorm: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<bulwynkl> OK, reinstalled kde-systemsettings and still getting same behaviour. python giving error message list index out of range, and no option to apply changed settings
<Adydas> ok perhaps reinstalling python is needed
<hybridstorm> Adydas: I can use the normal nic but the wireless card is listed as disabled, does nothing when I try to disable it
<hybridstorm> er enable it rather
<poison> cpk1: or is it possible to upgrade to current packages on edgy? OOo2.1, koffice 1.6.2, current gimp ... ? I don't see them in the package list =(
<Adydas> haah i was going to say,, Yeah disabling it wont help
<bulwynkl> hint: this started when I made 2 changes and applied but then stupidly killed (ctrl-alt-back) the xserver rather than restart.
<hybridstorm> cpk1: bcmwl5a         driver installed, hardware present
<bulwynkl> OK, trying apt-get --reinstall intall python then
<poison> cpk1: sry ... I would read the manual if I currently wasn't suck on 800x600 =(
<poison> *stuck
<cpk1> poison: i have a koffice 1.6.2 install pending
<poison> are packages on kubuntu always this outdated? =/
<cpk1> hybridstorm: when you do lshw does your wireless card have a logical name?
<cpk1> poison: ubuntu isnt a bleeding edge distro
<hybridstorm> cpk1: logical name: eth1
<Adydas> isnt eth wired? and wlan wireless?
<bxnp> overhere its wlan0
<hybridstorm> that is what I thought but that is eth1
<cpk1> its whatever you feel like making it
<bxnp> but somethimes it could allso be eth0 or 1 or whatever
<Adydas> oh ok
<poison> cpk1: OOo2.1 isn't bleeding edge, it's the recommended stable version =(
<jpiccolo> would anyone know why i can get to my routers interface with a live cd but not booted into my os regularly
<cpk1> hybridstorm: so do 'sudo ifup eth1'
<hybridstorm> cpk1: ifup: interface eth1 already configured
<cpk1> hybridstorm: ok 'iwlist eth1 scan'
<hybridstorm> cpk1: eth1      No scan results
<cpk1> i take it a network is in range?
<hybridstorm> yes, ten feet at the most...works fine in windows
<cpk1> what card is this?
<hybridstorm> cpk1: 0b:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<malik__> any utility to turn off comp after the scheduled task are done?
<cpk1> of course, broadcom43xx
<poison> bye ^^
<hybridstorm> yeah, on board in my hp zd8000 laptop
<cpk1> you might be better off trying to use native drivers, one second
<bulwynkl> Nup, systemsettings still not happy - kdesu seems to be a little happier though :-) does that count as a part fix? ;-)
<bulwynkl> what I'm actually trying to do is set up dual monitors. Actually got it partly working before I was stupid.
<bulwynkl> frustrated that system settings now not a happy thing.
<cpk1> hybridstorm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 scroll down to section 1.3
<bulwynkl> have run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg without any luck.
<cpk1> hybridstorm: just remember to unload ndiswrapper if you try that
<hybridstorm> cpk1: I found this in my dmesg
<hybridstorm> [17179586.948000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not availabl
<hybridstorm> e or load failed.
<bulwynkl> have swapped old xorg.conf back in - which was successful showing cloned monitors but systemsettings still won't let me apply settings changes.
<cpk1> hybridstorm: what gave you that error?
<hybridstorm> cpk1: it was in my "dmesg"
<bxnp> hybridstorm: rmmod ndiswrapper
<bxnp> with sudo offcourse
<hybridstorm> cpk1: I get "interface doesn't support scanning: no such device" after I followed that page
<tominglis> hi, what is the best way to install nvidia-glx on kubuntu feisty?
<BluesKaj> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<tominglis> thanks i will go there
<hybridstorm> cpk1: when I opened network settings it just came on
<bxnp> so it works hybridstorm
<hybridstorm> bxnp: the light is on but I still cannot scan networks, or at least it does not find them
<bxnp> what does iwconfig eth1 says
<hybridstorm> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<hybridstorm>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<hybridstorm>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm
<hybridstorm>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<hybridstorm>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<hybridstorm>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<hybridstorm>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<bxnp> lol use pastebin
<bxnp> if you output that much
<hybridstorm> meh lol
<bulwynkl> still no luck with system settings etc.
<moparisthebest> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/UnNews:Linux:_Every_time_you_use_EXT3%2C_Hans_Reiser_kills_again
<moparisthebest> haha, sorry about that
<hybridstormone> hello all, I just wanted to drop back in and say I got my wireless card working
<hybridstormone> thanks to all that helped
<joanri> hola
<Adydas> howd u do it hybridstormone
<Shadowtester> anyone using kmldonkey with kubuntu I am a kubuntu and linux newbie and only seen the mldonkey package in the add and remove programs but heard about the kmldonkey for the kde desktop
<hybridstormone> not really sure, I installed the native driver and opened network settings and it just came one
<hybridstormone> on*
<Adydas> hopefully it stays going
<Adydas> :p
<hybridstormone> it still will not scan for ap's but I put the essid in and it work
<hybridstormone> worked*
<hybridstormone> now my wireless card is working I can't type
<hybridstormone> thanks for the help Adydas
<surb> I'm getting an error whenever I try to use sudo.  I recently adjusted the time on my system, and sudo tells me that the "timestamp is too far in the future," and displays the time linux had before I changed it.
<ryanakca> since qtparted is broken on my copy of today's amd64 daily build, can I install using fdisk as the partitioner? skip the partitioning step?
<hybridstormone> ryanakca: I don't know but you can give it a shot I guess :)
<shane_> Question, I recently installed Kubuntu on my IBM laptop and now my sound card doesn't work and my dvd player won't play the dvds. Any ideas?
<ryanakca> hybridstormone: I can't skip the partitioning step, that's the thing
<Adydas> dvd wont work due to codecs id be willing to bet
<shane_> How do you change that?
<Adydas> install it
<shane_> it's just called codecs?
<Adydas> ill get the packagename
<shane_> sorry, I'm new to Linux systems
<ryanakca> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ryanakca> Adydas: ^^
<callisto> sup room?
<Adydas> shane_: try using this, it will isntall 2 programs vlc and mplayer i can play dvds using VLC if these dont help use the above..
<Adydas> sudo apt-get install vlc mplayer xmms-xmmplayer
<hybridstormone> hello callisto
<shane_> Thanks I'll check it out
<callisto> hows my fellow kubuntu ppl doing?
<hybridstormone> callisto, a little hungry but other then that doing well
<callisto> haha, i hear that hybrid
<hellcattrav> hey all, if i installed kubuntu, but i use GNOME, can i get rid of the KDE features?
<om3ga> that would defeat the point wouldnt it ??
<hybridstormone> kellcattrav: you are looking for just plain ubuntu then
<hellcattrav> would it make Kubuntu not function>
<hellcattrav> Hybridstormone: yes
<hybridstormone> it would make kubuntu just plain ubuntu :)
<hellcattrav> Hybridstormone: but im bad at installing things(mircale installed kubuntu properly) and don't really want to reinstall ubuntu over it(not like i have any data saved- just been using it a couple of days)
* hybrid bangs his head on his desk
<hybridstormone> hellcatrav: you can just install gnome and select it when you login
<shane_> sorry I'm an idot, I can't find where to type that command in?  Do you just open a terminal window?
<Adydas> yes
<Adydas> terminal window
<om3ga> i like kubuntu better than ubuntu
<om3ga> unless you just really like gnome
<hybridstormone> gnome is too much like windows for me :)
<shane_> hmm, it says it couldn't find the package?
<jrattner> Question: Does anyone use mail-notification here?
<Adydas> shane you need to open your repos by the sounds of it
<shane_> couldn't find package vlc
<shane_> I'm clueless
<shane_> repos?
<Adydas> here this should help and i stress help you
<Adydas> http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html
<shane_> lol, thanks
<Adydas> dont skip parts, follow it step by step it should work
<shane_> I need the help, this is brand new to me
<shane_> thanks
<Adydas> in your case because thats what i did, and then installed vlc it should work 100%, Just dont hold me to do
<Adydas> it
<hellcattrav> Hybridestormone: why do you think ubuntu is too much like windows
<hellcattrav> what is the command to uninstall xchat?
<hellcattrav> if i got it with aptitude
<Adydas> sudo apt-get remove xchat
<Adydas> ?
<hellcattrav> k
<om3ga> i think he said gnome was too much like windows
<Rob-West> does anyone have a video card they dont need
<Rob-West> PM me
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> you know how in GNOME THE Clock has the date and if i click on it, it expands to show the month? can i get that in Kubuntu/KDE?
<cpk1> yeah, click on the clock
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> ok..but does it work for Evolution?
<om3ga> mine has time and date  like said click on the time
<hellcattrav> or is it kontact specific?
<cpk1> what?
<om3ga> use kmail
<hellcattrav> which is better? konact, kmail(?) or evolution?  I want a calander, appt function, no need to get emails
<cpk1> kontact is kmail
<cpk1> kontact is the everything suite
<jose> alguien me puede ayudar con el navegador de konkeror
<hellcattrav> but which is better
<jose> konqueror
<hellcattrav> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<om3ga> i havent goten to play with kmail to much yet mainly b/c it wont open for some reason
<om3ga> but evolution seemed good to me
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> because im currently debating if i should keep kde, or GNOME, bout 50/50 atm
<om3ga> you can run gnome apps in kde
<hellcattrav> yeah
<hellcattrav> but im in kde atm
<hellcattrav> and i click on the clock, and it shows the 26 as empty, but in evolution i had added an event
<om3ga> i know but you dont have to change to gnome you can run evolution in kde
<hellcattrav> and in GNOME that event caused the 26 to become bold
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> but would that change  the calander wheni click on teh clock?
<om3ga> not sure
<om3ga> havent tried it
<joshua__> hola
<Avalon_> Can someone tell me whats wrong with my live DVD? everytime i've tried to boot edgy, I get an error that says can't access TTY job control is off and I get dumped at a busybox console. I've rebunrnt the DVD 3 times already.
<shane_> Adyads, it says I have all the latest versions already.  I'll try another dvd and see if it helped.
<shane_> thanks
<om3ga> hey how do i end a program in terminal srry new to the terminal
<Avalon_> Control om3ga
<Avalon_> control c that is
<hellcattrav> ok im in evolution, but can't seem to find out where the account info is kept, cos i need to delete it, cos i just hit random keys to get past that portion
<joshua__> alguin sabe como poner un video de protector de pantalla con mplayer y xwinwrap?
<hellcattrav> how do i get knotes
<hellcattrav> i can't find them
<hellcattrav> how do i make the clock a 12 hour clock, and not a 24 hour one?
<matsavhalev> hellcattrav: right click clock choose time and date format
<matsavhalev> then adjust time and dates tab and remove the AMPM
<hellcattrav> matsavhalev: ok
<hellcattrav> matsavhalev: then what? i can't find any 12/24 hour option
<matsavhalev> hellcattrav: change the time format, remove the AMPM from the end of it
<hellcattrav> matsavhalev: thanks
<hellcattrav> matsavhalev: do you know how i can get the calander dates to be bold, if i have an event that ive added in evolution, even though IM in KDE?
<matsavhalev> hellcattrav: no idea sorry, might not be possible if you mean integration of evolution with kde
<hellcattrav> yeah i guess i do...
<hellcattrav> oh well
<matsavhalev> hellcattrav: does that happen in gnome?
<slyfox> Does anyone know hot can I give my ip to someone if I am connected via router? I mean My ip is 192.168.1.2 but that is local area ip address, how can someone coonecte to me via internet? What is my full address ?
<matsavhalev> slyfox: check in your router for a DMZ setting
<matsavhalev> slyfox: then you can forward the ports to that computer
<slyfox> matsavhalev: Thanks !
<matsavhalev> slyfox: to get your actual ip address (for the router) try www.whatismyipaddress.com
<hellcattrav> matsavhalev: it appeared to, if i typed something in (say my parent coming back from a trip) then when i clicked on teh clock and the calander popped up, it would be bold, but in KDE it appears to do nothing which is a bummer
<matsavhalev> hellcattrav: yeah its a bummer didnt realise that feature existed. Maybe put in a feature request for Kontact?
<matsavhalev> slyfox: np
<Rob-West> does anyone have a video card of atleast 64MB and nvidia
<Rob-West> PM me
<Rob-West> that they dont need
<ryanakca> since qtparted is broken on my copy of today's amd64 daily build, can I install using fdisk as the partitioner? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/Gryda/screenshot1.png
<Rob-West> if u have a video card of atleast 128MB AGP or PCI that is Nvidia and not needed PM me
<hellcattrav> matsavhalev: how can i do that?
<akao> hey guys
<akao> anyone around who is knowledgable about ati cards and kubuntu?
<Bearcat> hey folka
<Bearcat> folks
<matsavhalev> hi
<matsavhalev> hellcattrav: not sure really try checking the kde site
<hellcattrav> matsavhalev: ok
<om3ga> ok kmail is kicking my tail how do i get my yahoo mail going to it
<cpk1> does yahoo let you use pop?
<om3ga> i think it does
<om3ga> i belive to set up in thunderbird had to use pop
<cpk1> first you would need to look at yahoo's site to figure out the pop server and smtp server
<om3ga> i set up under pop3
<om3ga> ok
<Bearcat> hm
<cpk1> om3ga: looks like you might need to use freepop but I am not sure
<om3ga> i was getting ready to ask if i needed to use somthing like ypop
<endo602> hello
<cpk1> freepop is in the repos though
<Bearcat> i'm trying to get dvds, mp3 etc playing on a kubuntu installation. So, im looking for xine-extracodecs and libdvdcs2.  What repository do i need to add to get those?
<endo602> can someone help me configure my nvidia card for my new kernel
<endo602> when i updated the kernel i cant login to xwindows
<endo602> the kde desktop
<cpk1> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<cpk1> !dvdcss2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Bearcat> ahh, a cool bot. thanks
<endo602> can someone help me update my nvidia driver for the new kernel?
<cpk1> endo602: did you install the driver using apt?
<om3ga> in adept i found this fetchyahoo (retrive mail from yahoo mailmail service)
<skoop> does anyone know what the block size is in kubuntu?
<cpk1> om3ga: i suppose that would probably work =)
<skoop> or simply willing to run a command on their system that will figure that out ;)
<om3ga> ok
<calloc`> Hallo folks
<calloc`> I'm trying to install kubuntu edgy 64 bit onto my pentium D, but seems to be freezing at a light blue X server screen
<intelikey> i finally got cups working.  now if i can install the printer.....
<calloc`> anyone ever come across that?
<skoop> anyone?
<skoop> can someone maybe run the following command and let me know of the result: tune2fs -l /dev/hda1 | grep "Block size"
<calloc`> ok
<cpk1> its 4096
<calloc`> 'tune2fs' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program, or batch file.
<calloc`> hehe, jk
<skoop> cpk1: thanks
<cruiseoveride> cpk1, is hda1 and ext3 filesystem?
<cruiseoveride> s/and/an
<okokoko> it's possible install kiba-dock on kubuntu?
<cpk1> hda1 is a partition
<om3ga> im good to go as long as i can figure out how to work this now
<cpk1> ext3 is a filesystem
<skoop> cpk1: is the filesystem on your hda1 partition ext3?
<cpk1> yeah
<okokoko> it's possible install kiba-dock on kubuntu?
<nkayhan> Hi, I have some errors on boot
<om3ga> well got fetchyahoo up in terminal....  didnt really do anything
<roby> hi all, i have the latest kubuntu herd 4 installed, and I can't figure out how to add  the mac style menu bar at the top of the screen
<roby> also searching on google i can't find a solution, all the guides are for old kde versions... :(
<om3ga> Logging in securely via SSL as om3ga83 on Thu Feb 22 22:03:20 2007
<roby> any advice?
<om3ga> You are using 6% of your 1.0GB limit.
<om3ga> Successfully logged in as om3ga83.
<om3ga> Country code : us       Folder: Inbox   Version: 2.10.2
<om3ga> Getting Message ID(s) for message(s) 1 - 25.
<om3ga> Getting Message ID(s) for message(s) 26 - 50.
<om3ga> Getting Message ID(s) for message(s) 51 - 69.
<om3ga> Got 69 Message IDs
<om3ga> Failed: Couldn't open output: >>/var/mail/om3ga at /usr/bin/fetchyahoo line 1361, <STDIN> line 2.
<nkayhan> When I clean installed kubuntu edgy, I got these errors (and never saw the pretty boot spash screen) but never thought much of it.  Now, there's a noticable slow start up time, and a ton errors.  Nothing seems wrong once I boot, but there's I need to fix it
<nkayhan> *I need
<nixternal> roby: right click the kicker and in there you have the options to add another bar
<nkayhan> please, help, my startup is very slow, and on a clean intall too, I don't know whats up
<nixternal> now configuring it to look like a Mac, well there I can't help you, I am a KDE default lovin' freak :)
<roby> i saw i can add new panels, but none of them seems to be the correct one
<roby> i see the following:
<nkayhan> When I try to see my boot logs, the file doesn't exist, what gives?
<roby> dock applciation bar, external taskbar, kasbar, panel, universal sidebar
<roby> ???
<roby> i don't like modding kde like mac, but that bar is very useful for me
<roby> anyway, it is just an extra, it doesn't matter, thanks anyway :)
<nkayhan> roby, you mean, you want the tool bar of aps to be outside the window?
<roby> yes!
<roby> in common to all the apps
<nkayhan> Ok, clarification is key (I don't know how to do it though)
<roby> :(
<Bearcat> cool
<Bearcat> dvds are working now
<roby> nobody can helps me?
<nkayhan> I don't know how to help you, I just googled a little, and nothing
<Bearcat> roby: do you mean the menu bar?
<roby> yes
<Bearcat> as in file...edit...help   etc?
<roby> yes
<Bearcat> that's easy if you know where to look
<roby> :)
<Bearcat> open up the control center and go to desktop
<roby> i knew in the previous kde release but not now :(
<Agent_bob> Unable to load the requested driver:
<Agent_bob> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Lexmark-1020,lm1100] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<Bearcat> roby:  goto "behavior" and choose "Current applications menu bar (liek Mac OS)"
<roby> found!
<roby> found now thnaks a lot!
<roby> i searched everywhere but not in the desktop settings :ops: :(
<Agent_bob> could anyone confirm that that driver is in the database please ?
<Bearcat> roby: no prob. I use that too. It's one of the things that keeps me out of gnome
<roby> ;)
<roby> uao that's cool at last!
<Agent_bob> >>> Lexmark-1020 <<<  driver confirmation please ?     (dapper drake.)
<nkayhan> roby, I like ubuntu 'cause of the sheer number of people, someone's bound to know the answer to your question!
<Hail_Spacecake> I have a small lan with just a crossover cable between two comps
<Hail_Spacecake> if I'm one one comp
<nkayhan> When I try to see my boot logs, the file doesn't exist, what gives?
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I find out the ip address of the other computer on the network?
<Bearcat> roby: if you like the way Macs look, get the baghira theme (it's in the repositorites) and choose the itunes theme :)
<roby> nkayhan: yes that's the first time I join the channel and I can see there are so many people..cool! :)
<Bearcat> roby: i have a mac-like look with charcoal grey blushed metal and pulsating purple buttons :)
<Agent_bob> Hail_Spacecake you could run   ifconfig   on both...
<roby> i have baghira, but i don't use it as i have a mac and i know it is not possible to get a linux distro looks like mac, and actually i don't think it is good to do that, anyway i have never heard about the itunes theme, i'll look for it now
<Bearcat> nkayhan: yeah! And i'm not even a kubuntu user!
<Hail_Spacecake> Agent_bob: I know
<Hail_Spacecake> but I'd really like to know how to do it from just one computer
<Hail_Spacecake> for when they're not in close proximity
<nkayhan> Hail_Spacecake: ksysguard works well
<roby> Bearcat: where  i can find and set the itunes theme?
<roby> i have to apt-get it?
<Bearcat> one moment
<nkayhan> roby, KDE look is great place for themes
<Bearcat> roby: get baghira-win from aptget
<Bearcat> you can just get it via adept (or what ever it is)
<nkayhan> http://www.kde-look.org/
<Bearcat> naah
<Bearcat> just get it with synaptic
<Bearcat> then you don't have to compile it
<roby> i try
<roby> i nthe meantime i found
<roby> ops rebooting
<Bearcat> lol
<nkayhan> So can anyone help me with my boot errors?
<nkayhan> When I try to see my boot logs, the file doesn't exist, what gives?
<Agent_bob> nkayhan which file ?
<roby> i again, the laptop battery was disharged
<roby> :doh:
<brokenhearted> Hey could anyone help me with this lagging problem?
<roby> Bearcat: do i need this?
<roby> kwin-baghira
<roby> ?
<roby> i have already installed it
<Bearcat> roby: thats the one
<roby> ok i have it, now in appearance i should see the itunes theme? i look for it
<brokenhearted> Anyone?
<roby> anyway in the meantime i found something bad about the mac-style menubar :( it doesn't "work" with the gtk apps, is that right?
<Bearcat> roby: one moment phone. go to the settings for it
<Bearcat> roby: right
<Agent_bob> ok no one on the net can/will check.  i'll try something else.
<brokenhearted> then were can I get help??
<roby> can't find it,
<[R] eaper> somebody help my with my ati radeon x1600, i have the latest ati drivers installed, but ... http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/4847/atix1600qt6.jpg
<roby> good night to all, see you
<evanlemmon> k
<[R] eaper> please somebody help me with my ati radeon x1600, i have the latest ati drivers installed, but ... http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/4847/atix1600qt6.jpg
<angasule> [R] eaper: nice wallpaper :) I don't know anything about ATI, though, sorry
<NightBird> [R] eaper, disable the composite extension
<[R] eaper> its disabled
<NightBird> it sure doesn't look like it... those were the glitches I was seeing when I have composite enabled...
<NightBird> but then again... we've talked about this before...
<[R] eaper> yeah
<[R] eaper> but it just doesn't work
<tbodine> Does anyone here use Baghira that could help me get it set up?
<[R] eaper> NightBird: take a look to the log file: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/885944
<NightBird> will do
<NightBird> [R] eaper: why is NoAccel set to no?
<[R] eaper> i don't know
<NightBird> AIGLX is failing to load in __driCreateNewScreen_20050727
<[R] eaper> and? sorry but im really new on *ubuntu
<intelikey> ok i went another route and determined that the driver is indeed there.  so it's a permissions problem.   the thing i don't understand is that i'm running the printer setup as root so why am i getting a can not create... permissions error ?
<[R] eaper> NightBird: what should i do?
<intelikey> [R] eaper i just got here.  what's the issue ?
<[R] eaper> this http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/4847/atix1600qt6.jpg
<intelikey> or just got back actually.
<intelikey> [R] eaper ok that's a picture   can you not discribe the problem ?
<[R] eaper> i have the latest ati drivers, but my screen looks like that
<intelikey> for a guy that doesn't like the gui a word is worth a thousand pictures.
<[R] eaper> lol
<intelikey> ok ati.   did you follow the wiki ?
<[R] eaper> yes
<intelikey> !ati | [R] eaper
<ubotu> [R] eaper: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> that one ^ ?
<[R] eaper> yes :(
<[R] eaper> all of them :(
<intelikey> ok let me look around a bit.
<intelikey> [R] eaper did you ask in  #ati ?
<[R] eaper> there is a #ati room?? damn
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> not sure it will help you but yes there is.
<intelikey> and we call them "channels"  not "rooms"
<intelikey> a room is where yahoo kids play the  asl  game.
<[R] eaper> here is my log http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/885944 and my xorg.conf http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/886358
<[R] eaper> 
<intelikey> looks like both are going to  404 on me.
<[R] eaper> damn
<intelikey> no wait i'm getting something now.   man it's slow.
<[R] eaper> yeah :(
<intelikey> ok the first looks alright.
<intelikey> looking at the second.
<intelikey> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> ignore that.
<Dr_willis> :)
<shane_> anyone else have problems with their DVD telling them they don't have the rights after installing Kubuntu?
* Hrontore blinks
<Dr_willis> shane_,  cant say that i do...
<intelikey> [R] eaper i'm no expert in that. not by a long shot.  but line  98  of the second pastebin (your xorg.conf) could be a problem  generally speaking frame buffering and high definition graphice don't play nice togather.
<Dr_willis> havent heard of others with problems either.
<intelikey> one or the other    but both has a bad habbit.
<shane_> It worked fine and then I installed kubuntu and it won't play anything, and my sound card won't work either
<[R] eaper> i try without UseFBDev, but its the same screen :(
<intelikey> [R] eaper ok.
<[R] eaper> i am about to kill myself :(
<Hrontore> >..>
<Hrontore> dont do that
<[R] eaper> or kill my card
<Hrontore> do that
<anees> hi I m installing mercury messenger on kubuntu
<intelikey> [R] eaper idk fellow.  i don't see anything that jumps out at me.
<anees> can anyone help me plz
<intelikey> yeah maybe your card needs pitched ?
<[R] eaper> ?
<intelikey> you mean you've never pitched a vidio card ?
<anees> can anybody help me installing mercury messenge on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> anees,  never heard of it.. read its install docs yet?
<[R] eaper> what is that?
<anees> it is a messenger that supports multiple ids
<DrDogwelder> anees: I tried installing mercury on ubuntu a couple times and it locked up my computer every time, but that's been a while ago.
<Dr_willis> anees,  hmm..I thought gaim and kopete did that allready
<anees> yes...but I need mercury
<anees> try to discover new things
<intelikey> [R] eaper a bad joke actually.    goes something like this.  young carpenter came on the job with a brand new belt of tools, encluding 32oz corigated head streight claw eswing hammer.
<intelikey> this older carpenter asked "has that hammer been pitched ?"
<DrDogwelder> I hear mercury does the grinnies and animated icons and other annoying things like MSN messenger does.
<intelikey> young man had no idea what that meant but too proud to say so said "no not yet"
<anees> how can I check Sun JVM installed on my system
<intelikey> old man said "you want me to pitch it for you ?"
<anees> coz mercury requires Sun JVM installed on the system
<intelikey> "sure would you?"
<[R] eaper> i don't know what "pitched" means, because i don't speak english 
<intelikey> so the old man takes the hammer looks it over very carefully and then throws it as far out into the weeds as he could.
<anees> anybody help me installing sun JVM plz
<intelikey> "there, now it's been pitched."
<anees> it is the requirement for mercury messenger
<ForgeAus> hehe more jokes?
<[R] eaper> ok, now i get it 
<intelikey> only one. ForgeAus
<devin_> anyone in here installed ut2003 on edgy .. i can't get the installer going =
<ForgeAus> how about the prisoner and his father...
<[R] eaper> how about my damn ati card?? 
<Hrontore> lol
<Hrontore> yo9u should have gone with nvidia
<intelikey> [R] eaper maybe it needs "pitched" ???
<[R] eaper> maybe
<[R] eaper> xD
<Hrontore> since ati was baught out by amd it will be a while till ati comes out with a linux support again
<intelikey> [R] eaper someone can help you.  but not i.  sorry.
<DrDogwelder> anees: try 'java --version'  That might tell you what version of java you have if you have it.
<[R] eaper> np
<ForgeAus> father sends a letter :- How are you doing son, its time to plough the veggy patch,,, but I'm getting too old.... this year I'm going to have to hire someone to do it...
<anees> ok DrDogwelder
<devin_>  keeping getting mount : /dev/ is not a block device when trying to install ut2003
<ForgeAus> Son sends back :- Hey dad, no, don't do that, the spud patch is where I hid the murder weapon...
<[R] eaper> i will have to try mandriva one xD
<intelikey> ForgeAus you win.   that one's lamer than mine.  :)
<anees> DrDogwleder it said java version 1.4.2
<anees> how can I update my java version
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<[R] eaper> how can i make this f*cking card to work!!!!
<ForgeAus> what type of card?
<[R] eaper> a damn ati x1600
<ForgeAus> Mandriva one isn't likely to work any better or worse than Kubuntu with it
<intelikey> i know you are frustrated.  but no call for extra adjtives.
<ForgeAus> they're both linux, and both subject to the same driver issues
<ForgeAus> (just probably differently packed - ie rpm vs deb)
<[R] eaper> it seems like Sabayon has better ati support
<ForgeAus> then you may wish to look into that, I wouldn't know
<[R] eaper> or maybe just get back on.....window$ :(
<intelikey> well my security is too tight for root to install a printer.   ;/
<ForgeAus> whatever the case its not Kubuntu's "fault" that ATI cards have problems with Linux
<ForgeAus> Reaper in your case it might make more sense to do so :( unfortunately
<ForgeAus> just a system configuration issue...
<ForgeAus> or you could try writing to ATI and seeing if they have some kind of solution for you?
<[R] eaper> nah
<[R] eaper> they don't support linux
<Dr_willis> ATI is now AMD.. :) so lets see what happens in a year
<intelikey> where's jucato ?   he needs a good laugh...
<ForgeAus> hmmm thats interesting, they REQUIRE you to pay for your operating system simply in order to use your video card?
<intelikey> ForgeAus many peaces of hardware have played that game.
<ForgeAus> intelikey, question is do they win or lose?
<intelikey> probably
<intelikey> (:
<[R] eaper> OMG!!!
<[R] eaper> i think i got the answer to my problem1!!
<ForgeAus> you do?
<[R] eaper> the bad thing is that i don't understand :S
<intelikey> it kinda depends on what constitutes winning in that arena.
<ForgeAus> lol nice nickname posing!
<ForgeAus> what exactly don't you understand?
<[R] eaper> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting , the last part
<Hrontore> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Hrontore> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Hrontore> what does taht mean?
<Hrontore> i was trying to install java
<ForgeAus> lowering apeture in the bios is not in linux its when you reset your computer
<[R] eaper> ok
<Hrontore> could be that adept manager was updating?
<[R] eaper> but i think mine is 64
<intelikey> some companies work on the democrat platform.  idiots out number everyone else and don't remember from one election to the next       while some work on the republican platform, this is what we do if you don't like it just look at what our compeditor does...
<ForgeAus> and press (with some its Delete, with others F2, whatever the case it should tell you on screen unless it has a splash picture, in which case you can probably press Escape to see the text behind it))
<ForgeAus> but be careful in the BIOS/CMOS you can do things in there that will render your system unable to start
<[R] eaper> i will try it anyway
<[R] eaper> see ya (i hope xD )
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | Hrontore
<ubotu> Hrontore: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Hrontore> no no
<Hrontore> adept is still running
<intelikey> os where are you getting that error ?
<Hrontore> in the command line
<ForgeAus> I don't get why exactly but often a low agp appeture is better than a high one in many cases
<Hrontore> when i try to install java
* intelikey waits to hear Hrontore slap his forehead.
<SolidSource> anyone else getting "404" warning "server not found" for this repo: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php?
<Hrontore> i thought as much
* Hrontore slaps forhead
<Hrontore> okay now that thats out of the way
<intelikey> just on the outside change you might be blond.   only one package manager can run at a time.
<Hrontore> im going to wait for adept to finish
<intelikey> that's the reason for the "lock" file.
<Hrontore> :P
<Hrontore> this is the   first linux system i've run
<intelikey> don't worry then your hair will darken quickly  :)
<Hrontore> remeber kids, black hair dye is not, is not AI
<Hrontore> !!!
<intelikey> !ai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nkayhan> Where are my boot logs held?
<intelikey> dmesg
<intelikey> /var/log/dmesg  keeps a copy too.
<nkayhan> oh dang, I need to sort through all that?
<intelikey> looking for ?
<nkayhan> Oh, when I boot, I get a bunch of errors, (on a clean install) and I want to know what they are
<[R] eaper> im back
<ForgeAus> wb Reaper, any difference?
<[R] eaper> direct rendering: Yes
<[R] eaper> XD
<[R] eaper> damn, im so happy
<ForgeAus> awesome!
<intelikey> mmm then yeah pretty much nkayhan, and also see /var/log/message   that's got good startup error messages sometimes.
<[R] eaper> it was set on 64mb, so i changed to 128
<[R] eaper> brb, i have to post this
<intelikey> [R] eaper YOU PITCHED IT !!!
<intelikey>  :)
<[R] eaper> hell yeah!!
<ForgeAus> widening? interesting!
<intelikey> i would kinda like to turn a little more vidio ram over to the kernel console scroll up buffering is limited by the amount of vidio ram that the kernel controls.
<ForgeAus> usually narrowing is what helps! lol... its kewl tho
<nkayhan> intelikey: Man the file doesn't exist aparently
<ForgeAus> as for the medibuntu repository I aren't sure its accessible
<intelikey> nkayhan plural.  messages
<intelikey> sorry.
<[R] eaper> ok, i have to go, see ya
<nkayhan> Oh, ok, I just went to the log directory and found the boot log, but there doesn't seem to be any errors in that log, wierd
<Adydas> is everything running?
<Adydas> any issues?
<intelikey> Adydas he said lots of error messages at boot time.  looking into what they might be.
<nkayhan> I don't suppose anyone want's to read through my dmesg for me? :)
<Adydas> my guess would be things like soundcard failed, hence my asking do things work ie has he got sound
* intelikey whistles an wonders off...
<nkayhan> yea, thanks for helping though, I'll just read for errors
<ForgeAus> how do I find the list of packages in the medibuntu repository?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Thats one ive never heard of...
<Dr_willis> ftp to their fileserver?
<nkayhan> It's weid though, on a *fresh* basic kubuntu edgy install, I never saw the boot splash
<Hrontore> okay heads up new error (and yes adept is finished and close out)
<Hrontore>  Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<Hrontore> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<Adydas> Hrontore: sounds like you need to open more repos
* Hrontore blinks
<Hrontore> how
<Adydas> have you at any stage been told to deleate some #s from a sources.list file?
<Hrontore> no
<intelikey> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nkayhan> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<ForgeAus> hehe intelikey I know how to add it
<ForgeAus> I just wondered what packages are under there
<Hrontore> okay why would i want to?
<intelikey> ForgeAus that was for Hrontore
<Adydas> Hrontore:  this is a log and record of how i did it, try and follow this as it should explain and help you out http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html
<Hrontore> i thought that java5 was included in the os?
<Dr_willis> Nope - its included in the repos
<Adydas> Also follow the above multiverse info
<Ertain> !splashy
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Ertain> Can anyone help me with configuring Splashy?
<Dr_willis> only confifuring i do with the splash stuff.. is to disable it. :)
<intelikey> dito doc
<gansinho> hello, could anyone help me on how to edit which apt are started with KDE and which are not... I would like to configurate this freature a bit...
<Dr_willis> Kde has an Autostart dir.
<intelikey> gansinho kcontrol
<Dr_willis> you can add more things there if ya want.. but normally you can just start whatever programs ya want. and save the session,  it may be set to autosave by default.
<Dr_willis> and the apps 'should' start up automaticially next login
<intelikey> i assume that "and which are not"   would mean disabling some thing...
<intelikey> if so kcontrol
<nkayhan> I like configurating things too :)
<Dr_willis> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Dr_willis> Gnome-bias!
<Adydas> Gnome session?
* Dr_willis protests
<nkayhan> Dr.willis: this is the kubunutu channel
<gansinho> intelikey: I'm not familiar wih KDE, where do I configure it on kcontrol?
<Dr_willis> nkayhan,  tell it to the bot.
<intelikey> but it's the ubuntu bot
<Dr_willis> it will be interesting to see what happens to gnome when kde4 gets out.
<Dr_willis> THei will fight fire with!!!... removeing more features!
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> gansinho idk look around.  that's what i would have to do if i started a gui and ran kcontrol  just to answer your question.
<aseigo> gansinho: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/configure.html#id2559866
<Dr_willis> therss  a kde startup tool for twiddling with the Autostart dir..
<Dr_willis> !find autostart
<ubotu> Found: kcontrol-autostart
<aseigo> there is a control panel for this on apps.kde.org but it's so-so.. someone is currently writing one that will ship with 4.0
<nkayhan> Dr: ok I will
<Dr_willis> !info kcontrol-autostart
<ubotu> kcontrol-autostart: autostart module for KDE control center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 268 kB
<nkayhan> You sir, are a dumb ass !ubotu
<intelikey> !thanks | nkayhan
<ubotu> nkayhan: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gansinho> there is a folder, but I do not know how to use it... aseigo thanks for the url, that will help me for sure =)
<jbr> OPSS...
<nkayhan> !ubotu the ass
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<draik> What is a good P2P app to replace Frostwire
<draik> ?
<nkayhan> draik gtkutella
<draik> !gtkutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* NightBird returns from suden away
<draik> nkayhan: Is it for KDE?
<Dr_willis> does it matter. :)
<nkayhan> GTK= platform independant
<draik> nkayhan: OIC. Sorry. I will get it
<nkayhan> gtkgnutella
<intelikey> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<nkayhan> is what it's called though
<draik> I'm not finding gtkutella
<draik> oic
<nkayhan> sory it's gtkgnutella
<nkayhan> no it's not, I forget how to spell it
<nkayhan> here gtk-gnutella
<nkayhan> that's the package
<nkayhan> draik, you got it?
<draik> I found it
<draik> but what platform?
<draik> i386?
<draik> or Any?
<intelikey> nkayhan ncurses would be more platform non-depending than gtk or qt  but things that are x based that is will run in X without any qt/gtk libs are not all ncurses based either.
<Dr_willis> xlib
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
<draik> How do I install a tar.gz file?
<Adydas> what are you installing?
<draik> Hmmm
<nkayhan> draik, you got it?
<Dr_willis> draik,  you normally dont.. you compile and install the source IN the file.
<Dr_willis> gtk-gnutella - is in the repositories.. no need to compile it.
<Dr_willis> unless you need the latest version I guess.
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<intelikey> in some instances your even mv file.tar.gz /dev/null    ...
<nkayhan> sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<nkayhan> run that in the terminal, then run with gtk-gnutella
<Bearcat> ok folks. what reoisitory wil give me libxine-extracodecs?
<nkayhan> got it?  This was very confusing coming from the windows world of the .exe coming from a website, but now, I rarely need to compile stuff my self
<intelikey> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<nkayhan> intelikey:  you smrt
<intelikey> dctc - Direct Connect Text Client
<intelikey> did he cuss me ?
<Bearcat> intelikey: i have enabled all of the repositores in 6.06 and it is not there.
<intelikey> !libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<nkayhan> bearcat: you refeshed right?
<intelikey> oh jes it are.
<Bearcat> nkayhan: yes
<nkayhan> just checking
<intelikey> Bearcat pastebin your sources.list
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hrontore> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Hrontore>   sun-java5-bin: Depends: sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1) but it is not goin                                                g to be installed
<Hrontore>                  Depends: unixodbc but it is not installable
<Hrontore> E: Broken packages
<Bearcat> one momment (part of my problem is that i am not usually a k/ubuntu user) I appreciate the help
<SolidSource> ok, asking same question I asked earlier today: is there an alternative to MediaMonkey or Advanced MP3 Catalog for linux? juk, banshee, amarok, various other purely ID3 taggers don't do what I need
<Shak1> can someone please test if he gets the same error message?
<Shak1> :~$ khotkeys
<Shak1> ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<nkayhan> bearcat: this site helps a lot http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<nkayhan> shak1: yes, I do
<intelikey> Shak1 no.  i get a different problem.  ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<draik> gtk-gnutella doesnt seem to work for me
<draik> frostwire won't load
<infocrash> SolidSource see if easyTAG does what you want it to do
<Shak1> khotkeys seams borked - damn
<SolidSource> draik: install frostwire from deb file off www.frostwire.com...the repository doesn't work
<draik> I did
<draik> I installed the Beta
<draik> I'll do it again
<SolidSource> infocrash: tried and no it doesn't do what I need
<SolidSource> draik: weird. mine works fine
<intelikey> dcgui - Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)
<intelikey> dctc - Direct Connect Text Client
<draik> what could I be missing?
<infocrash> SolidSource what do you need to do?
<draik> I have the current Java
<SolidSource> draik: do you have a possible firewall on you comp or router to block it?
<draik> Nope
<draik> I shouldn't anyway
<calcmandan> amarok version 1.4.3 on default kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS. Cannot play flac. using xine engine. anyone know how i can get it to work?
<intelikey> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<nkayhan> draik: does it launch or not work one it's launched?
<SolidSource> infocrash: need to be able access freedb for tags, and be able to rename entire albums at once, as well as rename the files from their tags (album at once) as I am able to do in Advance MP3 Catalog
<draik> SolidSource: The thing is that it loads the splash, but then it just opens a white window with the titlebar stating that its frostwire
<Hrontore> what is unixodbc?
<draik> WHOA!
<Hrontore> seem that java needs it to install for some reason
<draik> Ok
<draik> so it runs
<draik> it's all there
<SolidSource> lol
<draik> but the text and background are all the same color
<intelikey> unixodbc-bin - Graphical tools for ODBC management and browsing
<draik> I don't get it
<Hrontore> someting about broken pagage?
<nkayhan> Gtk-gnutella, or frostwire?
<Bearcat> intelikey: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7165 <--- my sources list
<draik> frostwire
<SolidSource> infocrash: basically I want a program directly identical to AMC for linux...at least feature wise
<nkayhan> you can change the theme, maybe that will help
<intelikey> Hrontore this command can help with such questions and in general package searching.    apt-cache search <what ever>
<nkayhan> draik: change the theme
<draik> I am
<draik> Nothing
<draik> still stays the same
<nkayhan> that's weird, I think a part of java isn't installed
<SolidSource> draik: are you running beryl or compiz or similar?
<SolidSource> yeah could be something in java as well
<Hrontore> yeah i get E: broken pagages
<draik> beryl
<nkayhan> draik: kill beryl, switch to kwin
<SolidSource> beryl might be causing it....
<intelikey> Bearcat you have no mention of multiverse that i can see.   add the word   multiverse   to the end of each line that has universe in it.
<draik> Yeah
<draik> Beryl is killing it
<SolidSource> Beryl = desktop suicide right now
<nkayhan> Isn't there a way to have beryl recognize certain programs and apply kwin to those processes
<intelikey> Bearcat then save and   sudo apt-get update     or if you use adept close it then reopen and update it.
<Hrontore> so is it suppost to look like this multiverse universe?
<intelikey> !beryl | nkayhan
<ubotu> nkayhan: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Bearcat> intelikey: thank you
<intelikey> Hrontore yes or in perverse order.
<SolidSource> infocrash: take it you know of nothing just like everyone else
<intelikey> order is not important.
<Hrontore> humm, cuase mine is just "multiverse"
<infocrash> SolidSource: are you trying to rename the songs as you are ripping them of the files on the harddrive?
<nkayhan> itntelikey: yes I am running beryl right now
<intelikey> nkayhan there is a channel for that.  see the ubotu post ^
<SolidSource> infocrash: no, when I rip a CD or need to correct the tags of music I download
<draik> So I can't run beryl and frostwire at the same time?
<SolidSource> infocrash: but I also need a database cause I have a super large collection
<Hrontore> more dl
<infocrash> SolidSource i'm checking some programs out, i see that on easy tag you can configure the database but i dont see an option to change file names to match the tag
<SolidSource> infocrash: also easytag doesn't allow of entire albums to be adjusted at once
<intelikey> Hrontore each repository has sections  whether it is the standard repo or the update or the security repo  all have sections   main restricted universe multiverse      (or if one section is missing in security apt don't care)   you can have a sources list with as few as 4 lines and have all the "ubuntu" repositories enabled or have a huge convoluted config with a thousand lines and still be missing something like multivers
<intelikey> heres my sources.list file  note that i don't have restricted anywhere in it.  you would probably want that.
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe multiverse
<intelikey> that's the whole file     all three lines.
<Bearcat> so, i installed 6.06. i assume that upgrading things with apt won't update it to other versions (like 6.10)?
<intelikey> Bearcat not as long as the key word in the sources.list is dapper
<Bearcat> intelikey: so all i have to do is change the keyword in the sources list?
<intelikey> note my sources.list above.   all dapper.   if you wanted to upgrade you simply change the key word to edgy  update and dist-upgrade.
<Bearcat> cool
<intelikey> actually the upgrade from dapper to edgy is not quite that smoth for most folks but yeah.
<intelikey> smooth
<Bearcat> i'm giving this system to a new linux user. is there a way for her to do this via the gui?
<intelikey> yeah it can be done the hard way.
<intelikey> :)
<SolidSource> Bearcat: also remember if any 3rd party programs are installed when you upgrade, you may (will) have problems
<Bearcat> intelikey: oh...wait.
<intelikey> Bearcat for a new user though.  imo the lts might be a good place to stay until they get familear with it.
<intelikey> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Bearcat> intelikey: is "dapper" a version name or is it more like "stable"?
<naught101> anyone know how to create flash movies in linux?
<intelikey> version name.   ubuntu dapper drake 6.06-LTS
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<infocrash> SolidSource http://jampal.sourceforge.net/summary.html
<Bearcat> intelikey: so "dapper" is the lts version of the system?  When a new version comes out that is stable (say 8.09) she will have to edit the sources.list file to keep her system updated?
<SolidSource> infocrash: hmm, lets test
<bumzo> good pple ... i need help
<Bearcat> sorry i'm being dense, but i don't understand how these versions work.
<intelikey> Bearcat yes to the first part. no to the second.
<infocrash> SolidSource i just dont see any mentioned of online song db
<Hrontore> stupid java
<bumzo> i have just plugged in a 80 gb usb hard disk and it tels me i cannot write to it
<bumzo> how do i get it to be ''accessable'' ?
<Bearcat> intelikey: so she should be able to update via apt indefinately without having to download a cd?
<intelikey> Hrontore you know that you need to use the cli to install java.   adept has an issue with the eula question.
<Gretl> bumzo do you own it? or root?
<SolidSource> infocrash: thats one of the more vital things too
<bumzo> gretl...what do u mean?
<intelikey> Bearcat she would be able to update until 2009 july  without any change.
<bumzo> am the only iuser on kubuntu bumzo@bumzo
<Gretl> you have it on desktop  - click right to edit to your needs
<intelikey> Bearcat and by then would probably be so tired of it that a new cd would be welcome
<intelikey> Bearcat also see shipit
<intelikey> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<intelikey> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<intelikey> !offtopic | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Bearcat> intelikey: nice! Thank you
<intelikey> Bearcat np.  welcome.
<infocrash> SolidSource or try http://kid3.sourceforge.net/ or http://entagged.sourceforge.net/
<bumzo> Could not change permissions for /media/sdb1/System Volume Information/_restore{EA10BEA4-2D2C-494D-9EF3-5EC8A5B65143}/RP52/change.log.2.
<bumzo> thats wht i get when i try to change the properties
<Gretl> bumzo: then go to k-menu system settings advanced harddisk
<intelikey> bumzo it's probably not a real filesystem
<bumzo> its ntfs
<intelikey> like i said,
<Gretl> intelikey: its just owned by root now
<infocrash> SolidSource kid3 claims it can get the name from freedb rename the file and rename directories acording to the tag
<Gretl> oh
<intelikey> you can't change permissions that aren't there.
<Gretl> yap sorry
<intelikey> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !dumb bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumb bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gretl> rofl
<Gretl> ther is a driver to acess ntfd
<Gretl> ntfd
<bumzo> i can t see ''advanced hard disk'' on system settings
<intelikey> well anyway.  set the umask or the uid for the fs
<Gretl> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<SolidSource> infocrash: kid3 is missing database/cataloging and can't seem to download entagger
<Gretl> bumzo:  from a ntfs file you can only read or you install the ntfs-3g driver
<intelikey> !being smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being smart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey>                  classic   ^
<bumzo> ok ... how do i install that driver? and where do i get it from?
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Gretl> !ntfs | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Adydas> does beryl mess with the xorg.conf?
<intelikey> idk i don't mess with beryl
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> ask in there ^
<Adydas> allready to much effort
<Hrontore> okay i have another one, can i overwrite the broken sun-java5-bin
<Hrontore> with a dl update?
<intelikey> broken sun-java5-bin ?
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hrontore> ?
<Hrontore> is that all i need to type into the konsole>
<Hrontore> ?
<intelikey> close any package manager and run that.
<Hrontore> okey
<intelikey> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hrontore> now what
<Hrontore> ?
<intelikey> did it error ?
<Hrontore> no
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install -f
<SolidSource> infocrash: got entagger running....still not there...though this is the closest
<j_> I'm running Kubuntu Edgy and am trying to install the nVidia drivers for my old GeForce3.. What does IA32 mean?
<intelikey> if you have any broke packages those two commands are the normal cure.
<Hrontore> kool
<Hrontore> let met try again then
<Hrontore> one sec
<infocrash> SolidSource how about http://sourceforge.net/projects/scene-tagger/
<Hrontore> nope didnt wok
<Hrontore> same error
<intelikey> j_ i dont know.  and i don't very often use google or wikipedia for other people.   maybe you could try there.
<intelikey> Hrontore ok show me the error ?
<bumzo> gretl ... how do i get the file?
<Hrontore> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Hrontore>   sun-java5-bin: Depends: sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Hrontore>                  Depends: unixodbc but it is not installable
<j_> I've tried, and still am, but I keep crashing kubuntu and I'm getting tired of reinstalling the entire OS
<SolidSource> infocrash: thats a windows...at least the way they say to install it is
<j_> I'll just keep on trying, whatever works...
<SolidSource> infocrash: windows program*
<intelikey> Hrontore sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<intelikey> oh wait.
<Hrontore> E: broken packages
<Hrontore> ...
<Adydas> repos time
<Hrontore> i thought i did that already
<Gretl> bumzo: !ntfs-3g
<Adydas> did you remove the #s and apt-get update?
<intelikey> Hrontore sudo apt-get install unixodbc-bin sun-java5-jre sun-java5-bin
<infocrash> SolidSource last suggestion of the night http://pinkytagger.sourceforge.net/
<intelikey> try that one.
<Hrontore> more broken packages
<SolidSource> infocrash: tried it
<infocrash> wow
<Hrontore> Adydas #s?
<Gretl> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Adydas> remove the #s from the start of the deb lines
<intelikey> Hrontore did i look at your sources.list ?
<Adydas> using kdesu kate
<Hrontore> no
<Hrontore> i used adept manager
<Adydas> ah thats why
<intelikey> !pastebin | Hrontore
<ubotu> Hrontore: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Adydas> have a browsey around here Hrontore http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html
<Adydas> its a guide that will help you enable your repos and enable a wider range of packages to be installed
<intelikey> Hrontore go to that url  ^  and paste the output of     cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> then bring me the url it gives you.
<SolidSource> infocrash: if only MediaMonkey or AMC would just work in WINE...I wouldn
<SolidSource> infocrash: wouldn't have a problem
<Hrontore> omg
<Hrontore> there is nothing in the file
<Adydas> thats very bad news
<intelikey> Hrontore typo.
<intelikey> Hrontore /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adydas> intelikey: he *may* be refering to kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list from the website i gave him
<Adydas> just FYI
<intelikey> it's still be a typo if the file is blank
<jay> is there any auto script for changing proxy settings for many apps with one go?
<pointfivezero> can anyone help with the autoconf issue I am having (http://rafb.net/p/nnrE6294.html)?
<Hrontore> no such file or directory
<pointfivezero> can anyone help with the autoconf issue I am having ( http://rafb.net/p/nnrE6294.html )?
<pointfivezero> ^fixed link^
<bulwynkl> OK, so I'm back with my system settings problem now - much improved systemsettings problem than before, but still a problem...
<intelikey> pointfivezero if you keep repeting we might be less enclined to help.
<Adydas> did you re add python in the end?
<intelikey> pointfivezero try installing   build-essential
<bulwynkl> I have an actual error message now - "The module Monitor and Display could not be loaded" blah blah
<bulwynkl> an error occured during your last kde upgrade leaving an or-phaned control module
<bulwynkl> or you have old third party modules lying around.
<bulwynkl> anyone know how I find this stuff out?
<bulwynkl> or should I jsut force KDE to reinstall?
<bulwynkl> if it is a third party module it'll be an ATI module... how would I 1 find it and 2 remove it?
<pointfivezero> intelikey: build-essential is already the newest version.
<intelikey> cvs installed ?
<pointfivezero> yes
<intelikey> autoconf ?
<SolidSource> infocrash: oh well, guess I'll just keep doing it over the network on my laptop....thanks for trying
<pointfivezero> intelikey: autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.60
<intelikey> pointfivezero any TEXT files in there that might shed some light
<Hrontore> okay, here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7166/
<Bearcat> cool
<Bearcat> everything is working!
<intelikey> is that before or after you fixed it   :)
<Bearcat> and so i'm off
<pointfivezero> intelikey: it does not appear to xyz (in this case, kmobiletools)-specific
<Hrontore> adios
<Bearcat> um..after
<Hrontore> ....
<Bearcat> and i owe it all to you intelikey
* Bearcat swoons at intelikey
<intelikey> Hrontore add     main restricted     to line five
<Hrontore> main restricted
<Hrontore> line five got it
* Bearcat scampers off
<intelikey> ah get outa here Bearcat
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> Hrontore i'm refering to the line number in the pastebin not in the file itself.
<intelikey> Hrontore add    universe multiverse     to line 10
<pointfivezero> intelikey: it seems like the variable $AUTOCONF was undefined so I did an export $AUTOCONF=autoconf and it got past that step
<pointfivezero> intelikey: cheers for looking into it anyway
<SolidSource> anyone know of a site similar to this one: http://rpm.pbone.net/  ...but of course DEB
<intelikey> Hrontore and you don't have a security repo listed if you want one, add this line at the end.                                  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main universe multiverse
<Hrontore> now it doesnt matter where i add teh text front or back right?
<bumzo> !sourcelist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Hrontore ?
<Adydas> add it to the end
<intelikey> append to the end of the lines.
<bumzo> hey what command do i key in to view my source list??
<Adydas> bumzo:
<Hrontore> okay one sec
<intelikey> just so you don't mess something up.
<Adydas> bumzo: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adydas> just dont edit it
<pointfivezero> intelikey: turns out I needed the autotools-dev package
<intelikey> Adydas if you are not going to edit why the sudo
<intelikey> pointfivezero ok did it go all the way through this time ?
<Adydas> well IF he opens it, and realises he wants to change it he can then save
<Adydas> if he dont sudo it he would be forced to close it and then reopen it wouldnt he?
<pointfivezero> intelikey: yeap :)
<intelikey> pointfivezero good on ya...
<intelikey> Adydas not forced to no.  could save in his home and sudo mv it
<Hrontore> okay so the text has been added what now?
<Adydas> main thing here is he gets to view his apt sources right?
<intelikey> save exit
<Hrontore> good
<intelikey> Hrontore   sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> Adydas :)  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> Adydas   less   if you prefer
<Adydas> i use less
<Adydas> i hear dogs better than cat anyway.
<Adydas> :p
<intelikey> generally on bigger text i sujest less
<Adydas> im more than happy to admit i dont use the best or safest way to do things
<Hrontore> good
<Hrontore> its to easy to do it right the first time
<intelikey> Hrontore sudo apt-get install -f sun-java5-bin
<intelikey> Hrontore that should take care of you.
<Hrontore> humm
<Hrontore> its trying to conect to canonical.com
<bulwynkl> Hi Adydas... python got reinstalled as did kde-systemsettings - neither helped.
<Hrontore> its stuck on 99%
<intelikey> give it a little time.
<bulwynkl> also did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with mixed results...
<Adydas> bulwynkl: Sorry dude, id be as stumpted as you im mearly checking and suggesting things i would if i were you
<intelikey> Hrontore is it timming out ?
<bulwynkl> finally looked up the ati proprietry driver - which fixed the problem somewhat but then 1) failed to load the ati controller well and 2) failed to reboot into kdm
<Hrontore> java is installing this time, but apt failed to connect to canonical.com
<bulwynkl> anyway, seems to be stable atm with out dual screen (just cloning) and generic ati driver...
<intelikey> Hrontore the server might have been in a reset at the time.   it's like 5am there
<Hrontore> oh
<Hrontore> so its not a problem then
<intelikey> Hrontore not unless it repetes later on.    and if it does   comment out this line in that sources.list    deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<bulwynkl> I'm concerned that system settings gives me a posible orphaned module - any idea how to sort that? also, can't find the proprietry ati driver in the adept - where whoule it have ended up??? any hints? :-)
<intelikey> Hrontore you know how to comment it out....   prepend   #
<Hrontore> nope
<intelikey> #this is a comment.
<intelikey> this is a command
<Hrontore> oh
<intelikey> #comment
<intelikey> command
<intelikey> example:   echo some text #skip all comments
<bulwynkl> I guess there are really 2 issues here - or maybe 3 - what's got into systems settings - seems to have got somewhat better now - suspect it was the display module causing havock
<Hrontore> okay
<Forge> hmmm...
<bulwynkl> 2) what optioons do I have with an ati raedon 9550 dual headed display and 3) setting up said display for 2 screen use :-)
<Forge> why isn't my keyboard working properly/
<Hrontore>  i have run into a conf. sun-java5-bin
<Forge> shift control alt keys, etc.. aren't working
<Hrontore> how do i okay the installation?
<Adydas> bulwynkl: ill see if i can find what i used to dual output
<Adydas> mine was to a TV tho but it was about 8 lines of options
<Adydas> worked perfect first time
<intelikey> Hrontore type    yes
<intelikey> ?
<Forge> ahhh fixed it
<Forge> something to do with vmware I think
<bulwynkl> I have TV out port on that card too - a challenge for another day, me thinks...
<Hrontore> there is no text entre
<bumzo> hye whats the difference between ''dapper'' and ''edgy'' and which one am i running ( i use kubuntu)
<Hrontore> entry*
<Adydas> ah u can use this if u want
<Adydas> i found it SO easy
<bumzo> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<Adydas> #    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"
<bulwynkl> I thought it'd all be easy - the monitor and display module in systemsettings had all the right buttons, just broke at some point
<bumzo> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<bulwynkl> I think clone is what I already have working...
<Hrontore> it has <ok> and i want to click it
<Hrontore> but it does nothing
<intelikey> Hrontore i'm sorry i can't spare the time or bandwidth to install a 30m dl over dialup just to look at what you are seeing.
<intelikey> Hrontore try the arrow keys
<intelikey> tab key
<Hrontore> arrow worked
<Hrontore> :P
<intelikey> if it highlights it enter
<Hrontore> whew, now that im past that
<intelikey> Hrontore you can go back to pure gui Krap now   lol
<Hrontore> lol
<Hrontore> im getting my feet wet
<bulwynkl> I'm going to have a fiddle with the various ati drivers - there seem to be a few to choose from - and see where that gets me
<bumzo> hey is kubuntu dapper or edgy??
<Hrontore> there i think it successfully worked
<bulwynkl> thanks for the assist so far...
<nixternal> bulwynkl: Dapper, Edgy and now Feisty :)
<intelikey> !java | Hrontore
<ubotu> Hrontore: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<nixternal> bumzo: ^^ depends on the version you dl
<nixternal> sorry bulwynkl for that highlight and this one too ;p
<intelikey> you should have a read there ^   just to make sure that there is not a config step you have yet to do
<intelikey> Hrontore ^
<bumzo> dl? ... i have a blue kubuntu cd :S
<Hrontore> ?
<nixternal> bumzo: what does it say on it?
<nixternal> 6.06 or 6.10?
<intelikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  <<< Hrontore
<Hrontore> okay,
<intelikey> just to make sure there is not some   'update-alternatives' command that it says you need to do.
<intelikey> or anything like that.
<bumzo> kubuntu version / 6.06 LTS
<nixternal> bumzo: that is Dapper
<Hrontore> thnx
<intelikey> when you play with propritary stuff you sometimes have to do odd things.
<intelikey> Hrontore np.  welcome.
<nixternal> the latest stable release is 6.10 known as Edgy
* Hrontore follows text trail on the url
<nixternal> and right now we are about 2 months away from the 7.04 release called Feisty
<bumzo> nixternal ... do u know how to mount ntfs drives ???
<nixternal> bumzo: can't say that I do, I haven't had access to an NTFS drive in many years
<nixternal> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nixternal> ^^ bumzo
<intelikey> !ntfs > bumzo
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g > bumzo
<intelikey> !fuse > bumzo
<flaccid> how to disable usplash entirely?
<bowenit> hello does anyone have a sugjestion to
<bowenit> for kubuntu 6.10 and a netgear wireless setup?
<jbr> ask dr willis
<flaccid> bowenit: suggestion for what?
<intelikey> flaccid kernel line   nosplash
<bowenit> I can't get my netgear wireless to work under Kubuntu 6.10 X64
<flaccid> intelikey: i thought it was menu.lst
<bowenit> I have a WG111 V2 connecting to a (hold on while i get the router info)
<bowenit> wgt 624 V3
<flaccid> is there a problem, bowenit
<intelikey> flaccid you can build an initrd that doesn't contain an image....     but simple switch off, yes in the menu.lst on the kernel line add   nosplash   or actually change splash to nosplash
<bowenit> right now I'm working under Windows XP and it connects fine.
<Adydas> Can you connect via that other OS] 
<Adydas> as its going to be dam hard to get help without it
<bowenit> I cnx with windows xp, but can't with Kubuntu
<flaccid> intelikey: yep ok sweet. by memory can you remember what to press to get to edit that via grub on boot. my mate can't even get a tty
<bowenit> It "Sees" my wg111 v2 and that is all
<flaccid> !wireless
<Adydas> i think the first thing you need to do is get connected and online with kubuntu
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bowenit> going there.
<Adydas> or its going to be a dam hard process to get info in windows, reboot into ubunutu try it fail come back for more info
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> easy to find out why its not working
<intelikey> flaccid [esc]   select the boot option line  [E]    select the kerenl line [E]    edit it hit   [enter]  boot [enter] 
<bowenit> I mean I know all my routers info and printed it.  I know my card's stuff and printed it.
<flaccid> your a legend intelikey thanks!
<bowenit> The only thing left for me to think of is that perhaps MTU matters (Currently set at 1500)
<intelikey> denada
<bowenit> does the MTU matter?
<j_> Hi guys, another quick question, I've searched everywhere and don't know how to stop the X server
<j_> I need to install an nvidia driver
<j_> I can try to crash it I suppose.. =)
<Phoenix1701> j_: If you don't mind killing it rather forcefully, you can type Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<intelikey> j_ sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Phoenix1701> But intelikey's solution seems kinder :)
<j_> That just restarts it, doesn't it?
<intelikey> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace it will just reload
<Phoenix1701> Ah, okay.
<j_> Thanks guys!
<Phoenix1701> I have a somewhat more annoying question,
<deathnote> how do u convert audio cd into mp3 in kubuntu?
<Phoenix1701> Does anyone know if it's possible to get dbus 0.70 or higher in dapper?
<Phoenix1701> And if so, from where?
<intelikey> deathnote mp3....    no  .ogg
<deathnote> .ogg?
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey>           - But please use free formats if you can:
<intelikey>           https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deathnote> huh?
<Phoenix1701> deathnote: Ogg is one of those free formats.
<deathnote> .mp3 is not free?
<Phoenix1701> Not in the sense we mean when we say free here.
<Phoenix1701> The technology for encoding and decoding it is not freely available with source code; it's proprietary and has to be licensed.
<Phoenix1701> So while it might not cost you any money to play MP3s, the person who wrote your MP3 player almost certainly had to pay a large sum of money to someone for the privilege of being able to do so -- correct me if I'm wrong about that.
<deathnote> so if i use ogg, my audio files will become .ogg? how do i put in my mp3 player then?
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 without compiling  Version: 0.60-6ubuntu8
<Phoenix1701> Which MP3 player do you use?
<deathnote> some flash type brand..
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 you could compile  but with a debian based distro that's kinda...
<Phoenix1701> intelikey: Yeah, that's what I've been finding...  apparently Edgy uses 0.7, but not Dapper.  Can I compile it from source from dpkg without having to hunt its source down on the Internet?
<Phoenix1701> Yeah...  always a gamble.  This is actually because I'm trying to compile Scribes from source, and it depends upon dbus-python 0.70 or higher.
<Phoenix1701> deathnote: So, you're not going to be playing these on a Linux computer then, but rather a portable MP3 player?
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 no you'll need to run the source down.   but you can get it from the edgy or feisty repo.
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 let me get you a link.
<deathnote> yeah.. if so i am going to share with my friends so they can play in their windows system... the point is.. can i convert my audio cd into mp3?
<Phoenix1701> intelikey: Oh?  I figured if I installed it from an edgy repository it would either break things or upgrade my system to edgy for me.  lol.
<deathnote> instead of ogg
<Phoenix1701> deathnote: I'm fairly certain the answer is yes.  Did you already install MP3 support for Kubuntu?
<deathnote> libxine-extracodec to play mp3....
<Phoenix1701> deathnote: then check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/music.html#audio-cds
<Phoenix1701> Specifically, "You can also extract CD audio files to the proprietary non-free MP3 format. Instructions on how to rip to the MP3 format are in the help for Sound Juicer. Choose Help->Contents and navigate to the Preferences section."
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 i mean get the source from there.  the source.deb
<Phoenix1701> Ah, okay.  And then install it using dpkg...?  Sorry, my knowledge of installing source packages is restricted to fink on OS X.
<anees> hi Adydas
<anees> need some help from you
<anees> i've downloaded a java-1.5.0-sun-compat-1.5.0.09-1jpp.noarch.rpm on my system
<anees> how can I install it on kubuntu
<Adydas> you dont use RPM :p
<dmbkiwi> why not install the deb provided by ubuntu?
<Adydas> rpm is for redhat based linux, deb is for debian based aka ubuntu
<anees> ok
<anees> so what should I download
<anees> actually I want to install apache tomcat
<anees> and it needs jdk
<Adydas> have you tryed apt-get?
<anees> no
<anees> what is the command
<dmbkiwi> anees: don't download anything.  open adept_manager and install tomcat.  it'll handle the dependencies
<anees> dmbkiwi dear I need to install the latest version of tomcat
<Adydas> apt-cache search apache tomcat
<Adydas> i personally am not sure what package you need but i think tomcat5 would be it
<Adydas> so sudo apt-get install tomcat5
<anees> our application needs jdk 1.5
<anees> and apache latest version
<Phoenix1701> intelikey: Any luck finding that .deb, by the way, or should I go hunting more?
<anees> ok...i m installing tomcat5
<Adydas> as i said im guessing thats the package but im pritty confident it should work
<anees> but how to install jdk1.5
<intelikey> phoenix1701  all i seem to find is the regular .deb...    http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus/dbus-1_0.23.4-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<deathnote> and so i downloaded sound juicer
<deathnote> ou can also extract CD audio files to the proprietary non-free MP3 format. Instructions on how to rip to the MP3 format are in the help for Sound Juicer. Choose Help->Contents and navigate to the Preferences section.
<intelikey> i know the source .deb is there some place.
<Adydas> anees: jdk as in either of these?
<Adydas> libcommons-lang-java - Extension of the java.lang package
<Adydas> libcommons-launcher-java - cross platform java application launcher
<dmbkiwi> anees: do you have the universe and multivers repositories enabled?
<anees> not know
<Adydas> wicked a fellow nz person :P
<anees> how to check it
<deathnote> and i click Help -->content it says cannot display help for sound jucier
<Phoenix1701> I see...  so if I were to try to install that deb, my computer would likely explode, right? ;)
<anees> actually i m a newby
<Adydas> oh, add multiverse to the end of your repos
<deathnote> error launching the default action command associated to this location?
<dmbkiwi> anees: open /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adydas> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse <--- like this
<dmbkiwi> anees: you will find some lines with a single '#'.  Delete those
<Phoenix1701> deathnote: hm.  Not sure what to tell you about that one...  is the documentation perhaps a different package...?
<Adydas> that is found in your apt sources
<dmbkiwi> anees: then run:  sudo aptitude update
<Adydas> anees: id reccomend checking out http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html its what worked for me, it should help shed some light
<dmbkiwi> anees: then run: aptitude install sun-java5-jdk
<dmbkiwi> anees: gotta go
<intelikey> phoenix1701  have a look at that and see if thats it.   http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus/dbus_1.0.2.orig.tar.gz
<explosives> hi , i m a newbie on linux- why all the music players dont play mp3 files ?
<Adydas> codecs
<Adydas> you need to install the mp3 codecs
<explosives> how can i find them ?
<explosives> for ubuntu 6.06
<Adydas> here is a link of some docs i made that i used to get mp3s playing on edgy kubuntu http://adydas.net/linux/mp3.html
<explosives> thnx i will check it
<Adydas> i hope it gets you what you want
<Phoenix1701> intelikey: Okay.  Worth a shot anyway...  one thing I'm curious about though; if I go ahead and install this from source, I'm going to have two versions of dbus installed in two different places...  or worse, the new version will overwrite the old version and Adept will have hysterics next time I open it.
<Phoenix1701> Is this going to pose a big problem, do you think?
<anees> ok dear I m installing it
<Phoenix1701> intelikey: Yep, that's the source all right.
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 i'm not sure if it can/will install along side or not.  probably safer to make a deb package out of it and install through dpkg.      step one.  install  build-essential    step two   read up at...
<intelikey> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<intelikey> that page   ^
<Phoenix1701> Okay.  build-essential is installed already
<explosives> libxine-extracodecs this file is missing Adydas!!!!
<intelikey> err
<intelikey> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<explosives> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<intelikey> that link Phoenix1701 ^
<anees> dmbkiwi r u there
<explosives> i m a new linux user will u help me ?
<Adydas> explosives: you need to enable all your repos
<explosives> k
<intelikey> !repositories > explosives
<Adydas> try here http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html
<Adydas> its how i did it
<anees> i've open sources.list
<anees> which line should un comment
<Adydas> you see my egs
<Adydas> some lines with deb have a # infront of it?
<Adydas> some done?
<crube_> What the heck is "Super"-button? It says in Beryl that I need to press <Alt><Super>Button1 :D Is there a SUPER letter on my keyboard and does it have any super powers?
<Adydas> the lines with a # in the front  are commented out ie ignored
<Adydas> you need to uncomment them so there read by apt and used
<Adydas> crube_: my guess is the windows key
<pirothezero> super enough to make your desktop suicide ;P] 
<Adydas> naturally been linux it cant call it a windows key :p
<Adydas> thats totally a guess tho
<anees> ok
<Adydas> anees: id also poiunt you to check out http://adydas.net/linux/repos.html
<anees> i've un comment all deb lines
<Adydas> it has an eg of mine before and after, play spot the difference between the 2 grey boxes
<Adydas> ok then follow the rest of the howto
<Adydas> start here.
<Adydas> Once you have saved this file, you will need to run the next command.sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> anees on the first deb line   it has   main restricted     add to it   universe multiverse
<anees> ok
<DjDarkman_> hy ,can someone tell me how to diagnose why doesn`t a network interface want to comunicate?
<Adydas> i need to update and include that info
<Adydas> intelikey: how would you explain multiverse
<crube_> Adydas: That was my guess aswell, but it didn't work
<Adydas> what about it allows it to work, without it it wont?
<anees> intelikey there are two lines main restricted
<Phoenix1701> intelikey: Could you remind me why I'm not just downloading one of the pre-build .deb packages from that directory, say, dbus_1.0.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb?
<anees> which shuld be changed
<intelikey> Adydas ?    multiverse is one of the four major catagories of reposed software.  the other three are   man  restricted  and  universe   read all about that on the wiki
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<explosives> i did it :) thnx a lot
<gugu^> When I`m starting kubuntu in GUI my keyboard is not working
<Adydas> explosives: it work?
<gugu^> When I`m starting kubuntu in GUI my keyboard is not working please HELP
<explosives> yes
<intelikey> anees one say deb the other deb-src
<Phoenix1701> If I were to just download dbus_1.0.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb and run dpkg -i on it, would that be bad for some reason?
<intelikey> anees the deb one.
<anees> here are some lines with deb
<anees> i uncomment all the deb lines
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 yes.    (but it might actually work)
<Phoenix1701> hehe.  So if it works, great, and if not, it presumably won't screw anything up too badly as it tries?
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 you can try it.  be advised that if it breaks things  you will probably be fixing it from a liveCD or in a console.
<intelikey> but hey if you aint scared. i aint scared.
<Kite_DH> is there somebody that could help me?
<intelikey> Kite_DH no.
<Kite_DH> ..
<Adydas> Kite_DH: just ask :p
<intelikey> we don't know what you need.
<Phoenix1701> intelikey: Well, is it really any more likely that a .deb that I cobble together from the .orig.tar.gz and the .dsc files will work?
<gugu^> When I`m starting kubuntu in GUI my keyboard is not working please HELP
<Kite_DH> what would happen if i would install GNOME on my kubuntu 6.10?
<Lynoure> gugu^: not working at all or not working right?
<gugu^> Lynoure: not working at all
<Adydas> anees: can i ask how you found that website? so i can tweak it?
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 probably not  but be advised that i cant advise you to try that.  it "might" leave you in the dark.     (but i would probably try it.)
<gugu^> Lynoure: it just block`s
<Lynoure> gugu^: block's? Do you mean you get blocks on your screen?
* Phoenix1701 nods.  Well, I think given that I'm going to try to assemble my own source deb using the instructions you gave me, now that I've downloaded the three files I need...  because if I DO hose my system, I'm not at all confident I'd be able to get it back up and running again.
<kraut> moin
<anees> i found site on google
<anees> how to find the jdk version
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 if you do use    sudo dpkg -i filename.deb   and it breaks things, you'll probably need to   sudo dpkg -P dbus ;sudo apt-get install dbus      to fix it.
<Phoenix1701> Ahh, to reinstall the one that's in the Breezy repository, I see.
<Phoenix1701> Well, my dpkg-buildpackage command is failing for mysterious reasons...  dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format: No such file or directory
<intelikey> hey i didn't tell you to do that.  just theorized on how one might if they were brave...
<gugu^> Lynoure: I mean my keyboard is blocking
<Phoenix1701> intelikey: So noted. :)
* intelikey quietly wonders off into cyber-space
<explosives> and how can i configure my 5+1 surround system ?
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<explosives> thnx
<anees> adydas dear I've installed tomcat5
<anees> now how to configure it out
<anees> i've installed it via sudo apt-get install tomcat5
<intelikey> not sure there is actually any pertanant information there explosives
<Phoenix1701> Aha!  Okay, so the source package is trying to build itself, but it has unmet dependencies...  hmm.
<intelikey> eeeeek was afraid of that.
<Phoenix1701> Yeah, and they're all higher versions than the versions in the dapper repository. :/
<Phoenix1701> It wants cdbs 0.4.43, and all I can give it is 0.4.34.
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 going to sourceforge.net or where ever the code is stored and building from that might well be the ideal way.
<Lynoure> gugu^: I think I'll leave this for someone else, as I'll have to go to work soon.
<Phoenix1701> You mean the code for dbus?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> source code
<intelikey> tar.gz
<gugu^> Lynoure: ok, np, if I can`t do it , i`ll reinstall kubuntu :))
<Phoenix1701> Mm.  True...  unfortunately in my experience they make you go on a wild goose chase for their dependencies most of the time too...  and then I'd just be back where I started, except with five things to go get instead of just one.
<Adydas> anees: awsum it worked
<intelikey> you know   the old   ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Adydas> how did you find the website
<Lynoure> gugu^: there might be someone here able to help you so do not give up hope yet
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 don't count on that being "just one"
<gugu^> Lynoure: ok, thx
<intelikey> what all is cdbs 0.4.43   going to have to have....
<anees> yes it worked
<Adydas> kool
<anees> so how to configure tomcat
<intelikey> and the things they need will need what ?
<Adydas> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kite_DH> what would happen if i would install GNOME on my kubuntu 6.10?
<Adydas> that i dont know  annen
<Phoenix1701> Well, the "just one" was dbus.  The five would be cdbs, debhelper, doxygen (which I should install anyway because it's awesome *installs*), xmlto, and libselinux1-dev.
<intelikey> Kite_DH you'd have gnome installed.
<Kite_DH> intelikey: i mean..can i use KDE and GNOME at the same time?
<Phoenix1701> Kite_DH: You'd have Kubuntu 6.10 with GNOME.  Nothing more sinister than that.
<Phoenix1701> Yup.  You choose which session type you want at the login screen.
<Kite_DH> wow thats cool
<Kite_DH> but i stay with KDE
<Kite_DH> hehe
<Kite_DH> thx
<Phoenix1701> np :)
<Phoenix1701> intelikey: You know, it's funny how I can be longing for package managers and curse their name at the same time.  :P
<intelikey> i have had kde gnome xfce4 fluxbox blackbox twm icewm icewm95 all installed at one time....
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 yep
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> hello everyone :)
<Phoenix1701> I think it would be less work to just go and install Edgy at this rate.  There's an Edgy package for Scribes (which is the thing I wanted to install at the beginning of all this).  Is it now stable enough for day to day use?
<intelikey> i hear how great apt it.   and it is.  but i've had more trubble out of apt than i ever did urpmi
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 now you are thinking in *buntu terms.
<Phoenix1701> hehe.  Well, I don't remember Edgy ever really having been "released", per se, it just kind of started existing and people began talking about the next one.
<intelikey> actually are you sure you don't want to go for the developing (very buggy) feisty   ?
<Phoenix1701> So I'm not sure where on the scale of 1 to horrible it falls right now.
<InuDuelist> 'Sup, guys. Been a while.
<Phoenix1701> lol.  No, no, probably not...  I don't actually attempt to use this machine for anything useful very often, but I find I get depressed if I can't get X to launch.  ;)
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 hmmmm    depresses me to have to start a gui.....
<InuDuelist> I got a problem that just started recently.
<pirothezero> anyone here using blockhosts for sshd attacks?
<Phoenix1701> hehe.  I confess, I like my GUIs.  I'm a Mac guy by nature.
<InuDuelist> For some reason, after a while, my sound stops working and I have to end my session (or reboot.) to get it to work again.
<intelikey> !sound | InuDuelist
<ubotu> InuDuelist: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intelikey> pirothezero no i just don't run sshd unless i'm going to need it.  if it's not running they can't attack it.
<Phoenix1701> I wish I knew in advance every time I wanted to SSH into my machine...
<intelikey> pirothezero i could run it full time   this is a nosuid system and root ssh is forbiden   so there is very little anyone could do if i gave them my password.
<Phoenix1701> But yeah, is Edgy Ready For Prime Time(tm) yet, or should I stick with Dapper despite not being able to install all sorts of shiny things?
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 no.
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 but it's as ready as it will ever be
<Adydas> i think edgys fine
<pirothezero> hmmm ic
<intelikey> Phoenix1701 most (the majority) get along with it just fine.     some can't install it at all some are not at all satisfied with it....  you get the idea
* Phoenix1701 contemplates his nifty glx windows and drop shadows and superfluous visual effects, some of which will probably cease to work randomly in Edgy...
<Phoenix1701> intelikey: I think you just described most software in existence. ;)
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> what can i say....   i'm a debian kind of guy, who just happens to use *buntu
<intelikey> i liked mandrake ok.  then they changed the name and messed it up....
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> slackware is good,
<intelikey> sort of.
<Adydas> debains the best IMO, i tryed fedora etc but just wasnt it
<Phoenix1701> hehe.  I'm coming from almost the opposite direction.  I installed Kubuntu because I thought it was neat, and I liked that I could actually get it to install without a hitch.
<Phoenix1701> I tried to install Gentoo once...  it set up my fstab, then asked me what slices I wanted to be able to boot from a command-line interface from which I couldn't get into a subshell to look at the fstab it'd created to figure out which slices corresponded to what partitions.
<Adydas> what a mess
<Phoenix1701> Predictably enough, my computer wouldn't boot at all after that, because my guesses were apparently wrong.  So I nuked Gentoo in retaliation. :)
<Adydas> i allways considerd the isntallation process of linux to be a test
<InuDuelist> Hmm.
<Adydas> if u cant follow readmes to get it isntalled you dont want to be trying to use it
<Phoenix1701> So Kubuntu was something of a vindication of Linux for me...  but I still like my GUI.
<InuDuelist> I have to reboot now. :/
<InuDuelist> Damn sound system problems.
<InuDuelist> Every five hours, I swear it stops working.
<fignew> InuDuelist: I feel ja!
<fignew> ya* (head in german mode)
<InuDuelist> The sad part is is that it happens on Windows now, too. O_O
<Phoenix1701> Adydas: Fair enough, but I think you'll agree that being able to figure out what partitions on a given disk ought to be bootable given an arbitrary naming convention you know nothing about is a bit more than following the readme :)
<Adydas> oh no
<intelikey> InuDuelist sounds like a memory leak   or runaway process
<Adydas> what your sayings far to hardout
<Adydas> thats to much test
<InuDuelist> intelikey: What do you recommend?
<fignew> InuDuelist: a non-broken sound card?
<Phoenix1701> Hm...  it's Pi o-clock.  Bedtime for me.
* intelikey recommends that intelikey read the rest of what you said.
<Phoenix1701> Thanks for the considerable help, all, especially intelikey...  I've learned a great deal from my failure. :)
<InuDuelist> Besides reboot?
<intelikey> <InuDuelist> The sad part is is that it happens on Windows now, <<<<    ah... check the ram.
<deathnote> so what do i need to convert audio into mp3 format for sound juicer???
<fignew> or, plugging the speaker into the right port :)
<InuDuelist> But I personally don't enjoy rebooting every five hours.
<intelikey> memtest86
<InuDuelist> intelikey: I've got 1GB of RAM.
<Adydas> is that all
<fignew> ram, I doubt that's the problem
<Phoenix1701> deathnote: There's almost certainly an option under Settings > Configure Sound Juicer
<Admiral_Chicago> if you want. reboot and run a memtest...that will let you know if it's a RAM problem
<InuDuelist> Well, I'm going to reboot.
<Phoenix1701> I don't have that installed myself, so I can't tell you for sure, but that'd be my guess if it's a KDE app.  If not, there's probably a Preferences or Options or Configure somewhere, and it's definitely in there.
<Phoenix1701> Anyway, night all!
<intelikey> fignew sound works for a predictable amount of time on two unrelated os's    it's hardware.
<intelikey> ram is always suspect.
<InuDuelist> Should I do anything before I reboot?
<InuDuelist> To see if it fixes the problem?
<fignew> so it works, then stops working?
<InuDuelist> I can't even open Amarok right now.
<InuDuelist> Pretty much.
<Adydas> can u change it to test>
<InuDuelist> But this hasn't been going on for a long time. Just about a month.
<Adydas> ?
<intelikey> sounds to me like a heat build up on a loose connection.
<fignew> strange, I have a network card that'll crash if I saturate the link, will only start working again if I turn off & unplug computer
<InuDuelist> And whazzat mean, intelikey?
<fignew> intelikey: now that's what it could be
<fignew> InuDuelist: does your computer run hot?
<deathnote> i can't select output as a mp3
<deathnote> can only ogg , flac and wav
<InuDuelist> Nah, it's pretty average heat.
<fignew> deathnote: have you installed lame?
<deathnote> and the damn Help isn't working
<deathnote> no
<fignew> you'll need that :)
<fignew> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<intelikey> ram is suspect. card interfaces.     also possable capacitor burning out.  but less likely   because caps go with load. then heaver you load them the faster they heat up
<InuDuelist> So intelikey, what do I do before I reboot?
<fignew> mp3 is patented, so it can't be included w/ ubuntu
<fignew> by default
<fignew> sound juicer is a gnome app, right?
<intelikey> nothing.   power down.   pull the cover off the box and check all connections.   remove ram sticks and reinsert them.   making sure they are fully seeted.     power on.  see if anything changed.
<deathnote> i don't care? i just want my audio to be mp3..what's so difficult..why must i understand patented etc??!
<deathnote> argh
<deathnote> damnit
<Adydas> u want to play mp3s or somthign more?
<InuDuelist> Alright.
<InuDuelist> I'll be back in about 15 minutes.
<intelikey> here is a believe it or not for you.   i saw one box giving random errors, sometimes wouldn't even post.  started trubble shooting and finnally found it on a modem card connection in the expansion slot.   one dirty contact that would sometimes arc that arc would send current spikes on the pci buss causing trubble to show up in the oddest places.
<InuDuelist> ...
<InuDuelist> That's awkward.
<InuDuelist> And yet, strangly believable.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*=zoOmBiOZ@81.8.158.246 %jajuanka!*@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<InuDuelist> I'll wipe stuff.
<InuDuelist> See you guys in about 15-20 minutes.
<intelikey> ok
<BrettV> Does anyone know anything about process scheduling?
<intelikey> cron ?
<intelikey> at ?
<intelikey> nice ?
<BrettV> intelikey: you asking me those questions?
<intelikey> yeah what are you asking about specifically ?
<BrettV> intelikey: i need to calculate the bonus and penalty
<BrettV> intelikey: and i do not understand what the variables are exactly.
<BrettV> intelikey: i
<BrettV> Bonus = (int) floor (min (IO / 500.0, 1.0) * 5.0)
<BrettV> 	note :  Here, IO means total IO burst spend by the process since the last time slice calculation.
<intelikey> ah nice values.  i don't really know much about that.
<BrettV> i really need to know what the IO variable is
<pirothezero> first ive heard of it lol
<intelikey> i can tell you a guy that can help you there though.  if he will.   go in ##linux and see if quiznos is there.
<BrettV> anyone know anything about this? I need to figure it out before 7pm tommorow
<Admiral_Chicago> as a general question, why are you turning that into an int? will that be rounded or truncated. however I fail to see how this is #kubuntu tomorrow
<yettenet_> Is there a way to disable progress dialog?
<Admiral_Chicago> err. #kubuntu
<BrettV> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> np
<Admiral_Chicago> yettenet_: progress dialogue?
<yettenet_> Yup :)
<yettenet_> Sort of :)
<intelikey> dont' use my name,  he may not like me.
<Admiral_Chicago> in what program...
<BrettV> Admiral_Chicago: i have no idea and also do not care... this is the formula they gave me and it is what i will use
<intelikey> that wouldn't help you any.
<BrettV> intelikey: hehe
<yettenet_> The name of the window is Progress Dialog - KDE
<yettenet_> :)
<yettenet_> Dunno which program it is
<Admiral_Chicago> yettenet_: what is the program doing.
<yettenet_> Showing all the internet transfer progresses
<Admiral_Chicago> in Konqueror?
<yettenet_> Well, when I click on a link which opens in Konqueror, yes, but it shows Kopete's as well
<Admiral_Chicago> both applications which I do not use. sorry
<intelikey> tried just killing it ?
<yettenet_> intelikey: Nope :) I want to disable it permanently, not at every startup
<Jazon> hello everyone
<intelikey> yettenet_ search in  kcontrol
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<intelikey> that's where all theings K are set.
<Jazon> i am downloading everything for the move to feisty on my laptop.  any reccomendations?
<Jazon> i am moving from edgy
<intelikey> heh  dont'
<intelikey> don't  that is.
<Jazon> intelikey: reasons?
<Jazon> i can still stop it....
<intelikey> it's not released yet ?
<Jazon> i have about 20minutes left of downloads...
<Jazon> well, i know that :P
<intelikey> alpha/beta   but if you like bugs help them kill all you can.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jazon: #ubuntu+1 ... I have had no issues on my install
<fdoving> Jazon: if you have a bcm43xx based card, i recommend to get an older 2.6.20-5-generic kernel instead of the current one.
* intelikey offers Jazon a fly swatter.
<Jazon> hehe
<Jazon> my wifi card should be well supported.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jazon: Feisty is pretty stable
<crazyrobot> anybody ever get only half a screen in a shell using F1-F6?
<Jazon> intel i915 vid card
<Adydas> is edgy not stable?
<Jazon> edgy is not too bad.  i dont like how the acpi works on it
<intelikey> crazyrobot yep.  frame buffering in the console and frame buffering in the gui conflicting on the size of the screen
<Jazon> my laptop fan is going to wear out
<yettenet_> No success, intelikey
<crazyrobot> ok, thanks.
<intelikey> yettenet_ i don't recognize the nick ?
<yettenet_> The progress dialog thingy )
<crazyrobot> i upgraded to feisty for a second, but AmoroK has problems with mtp in that version.
<intelikey> oh.
<flaccid> joy
<Jazon> is it possible to downgrade back to edgy btw?
<flaccid> its possible, but manual
* intelikey <grumbles> have to start a gui for the first time all day....
<Jazon> flaccid: manual, like how?
<Jazon> like editing sources.list and apt-get  ?
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a downgrade option for apt-get
<flaccid> as in removing/force removing packages and instaling the old ones
<flaccid> yeah i don't think that works very well
<Jazon> yeah, ok
<Jazon> aptitude might do a better job with that (???)
<flaccid> i've never down a successful downgrade with ubuntu
<Jazon> heh
<flaccid> but thats just me
* Jazon has never tried
<flaccid> mind you i am a cli guy, but yeah
<Jazon> same
<Jazon> i dont trust the gui for big stuff
<flaccid> upgrading by cli was hard enough
<Jazon> eh?
<flaccid> its hard to trust things like dept
<Jazon> why is that hard?
<explosives> mmmh how can i ask i dont know ... i m a delphi programmer and i downloaded kylix but i couldnt install it do u know how can i install it ?
<flaccid> its hard because you run into probems
<flaccid> !find kylix
<ubotu> Package/file kylix does not exist in edgy
<flaccid> explosives: did you read the documentation on kylix
<explosives> so ?
<explosives> i did but i didnt understand :S
<flaccid> what don' you understand
<yuriy> hi i just decided to try the menu bar at the top.  how do i make it thinner?
<Jazon> when is feisty release date btw?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jazon: April 19. /me points Jazon to #ubuntu+1 for Feisty talk
<Jazon> thx Admiral_Chicago
<crazyrobot> i put feisty on my sisters laptop, and i'm constantly fixing things for her.  i think this weekend i'm going to downgrade her.
<yettenet_> Well, I think I have another name for that PRogress Dialog thingy - Network Operation Window
<Admiral_Chicago> explosives: what is the package format?
<yettenet_> (The head of Settings)
<yettenet_> :P
<explosives> it is zip
<explosives> i decompressed it
<Admiral_Chicago> what files do you see
<explosives> now there is a "install" file
<explosives> but i couldnt run it
<flaccid> explosives: so you didn't actually read the documentation
<flaccid> INSTALL is usually a text file with install instructions. its not a binary.
<explosives> i read it ........ but i m new on linux just for 2 days passed
<Admiral_Chicago> explosives: in a konsole type sudo apt-get install fp-ide
<flaccid> well if you point me to the doco i could help you understand..
<flaccid> !ftp-ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftp-ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !ftp-ide
<Admiral_Chicago> explosives: that should be an IDE for Free Pascal / Delphi
<flaccid> !fp-ide
<ubotu> fp-ide: Free Pascal -- IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-4 (edgy), package size 904 kB, installed size 2416 kB
<flaccid> hmmm cool
<flaccid> cept he wants to install kylix
<Admiral_Chicago>  The Free Pascal Compiler is a Turbo Pascal 7.0 and Delphi compatible 32/64-bit
<Admiral_Chicago> Pascal Compiler
<Admiral_Chicago> right, flaccid, I have to return to work, perhaps you can take over.
<Jazon> pascal... hehe i remember them days!
<explosives> E: Couldn't find package fp-ide
<yettenet_> ubotu: network operation window
<Jazon> why pascal in 2007?????
<explosives> couse i m a delphi programmer...
<explosives> ok ?
* Jazon looks around for any refernces to COBOL
<Admiral_Chicago> its got a delphi compiler
<yuriy> this menubar has some potential if i can get it smaller...
<flaccid> Admiral_Chicago: have fun there
<Admiral_Chicago> hey I code in FORTRAN 77.
<Admiral_Chicago> will do.
<Jazon> :D
<flaccid> explosives: link me to the doco if you want help
<Admiral_Chicago> Jazon: so there, languages are neccesary for various cases.
<Jazon> hangovers from the old days kind of thing?
<Jazon> cheaper to maintain rather than rewrite?
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> delphi object pascal != pasca
<intelikey> Jazon like C  ?
<flaccid> pascal
<flaccid> delphi rules if you ask me
<Admiral_Chicago> what language would you use to write a parallel machine job?
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> that goes for the whole room, myself included :)
<flaccid> haha
<intelikey> room ?
<flaccid> like !offtopic is the scapegoat of this channe
<posingaspopular> chan. he means chan.
<posingaspopular> he's just too ugly to know better ;)
* Admiral_Chicago pounces on posingaspopular....-chicago?
<flaccid> hehe
* intelikey kicks Admiral_Chicago out of the room.
<intelikey> go to work.
<flaccid> i second that
<posingaspopular> blah you guys, all he does is work
<flaccid> you got inteli and flaccid0 here heh
<Admiral_Chicago> its soo hard with the existance of facebook. gone...
* yuriy just read planet ubuntu. Admiral_Chicago: you the one considering working on ubuntu instead of going out :O
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> i come to work after work
<flaccid> its a great life
<flaccid> at least i get to drink beer
<Admiral_Chicago> same here...but it is a weekeend...plus i would do ^^
<flaccid> dang
<yettenet_> Well... any ideas on disabling netowrk operation window?
<explosives> nah it is not good enough i think windows is better than linux... i will install my windows again...
<flaccid> explosives: so you successfuly installed it?
<explosives> no i didnt..............
<flaccid> then how do you know?
<Adydas> hah
<flaccid> i've asked 3 times for the docos
<flaccid> but you don't link me
<explosives> i dont know how to link it to you...
<explosives> i m a NEWBIE ON LINUX
<flaccid> what is the URL of the install documentation
<explosives> did u understand ?
<flaccid> website where you got it
<explosives> k wait for a min plz
<flaccid> np
<intelikey> yettenet_ i have one for you.   when its open click the upper left corner and in the menu it produces special application settings.  set the window to a size of -0  and it's location to 10000   then if it does try to open you wont see it.
<flaccid> explosives: i'm not trying to spoonfed you because you are a developer :)
<intelikey> well that hack was a second to late.
<explosives> http://rapidshare.com/files/17842416/INSTALL.html
<flaccid> ok /me goes to look
<flaccid> that asks me about webhost crap
<flaccid> yay i finally get to it
<flaccid> explosives: which part do you not get?
<flaccid> under 'INSTALLATION PROCEDURE'
<explosives> how to run install :S
<flaccid> thats step 5.
<crazyrobot> in my years, i have installed and tested thousands of linux dists, and even the worst outdid windows.
<crazyrobot> you can't beat free.
<flaccid> yes you can crazyrobot. webcam.
<flaccid> or should i say webcam support.
<flaccid> windows beats us easy, as well as all the other hardware not supported properly
<crazyrobot> my webcam works fine on kubuntu.
<explosives> sould i type sh setup.sh ????
<InuDuelist> Well, that was interesting.
<Adydas> explosives: ./setup.sh
<InuDuelist> And filled with too many problems to be healthy.
<flaccid> crazyrobot: so everyone has the same webcam as you on the same install as you. ok...
<crazyrobot> linux is a programers system, if it doesn't work, fix it.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: Yo.
<flaccid> explosives: first you need to cd to the mount directory of your cdrom which is prolly /media/cdrom
<crazyrobot> thats why open source is so great.
<flaccid> crazyrobot: ok so windows users are not programmers. you realise that killed your argument... also please program each webcam out there for me. there is no standard protoco.
<explosives> i started to install it...
<seven11> anyone download manager for kubun*
<crazyrobot> if you hate linux so much, why are you in this forum?
<flaccid> maybe you should of said can't beat free, if you are a programmer
<crazyrobot> or rather irc chat.
<flaccid> but then again i'm a programmer and i don't have the skills to reverse engineer a hardware device...
<flaccid> i love linux
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<flaccid> im just sating reality
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> Admiral_Chicago: scaptegoat again hey
<flaccid> i'm just answering questions
<flaccid> which is what i do here :)
<crazyrobot> forget proprietary software, if its broke you can't fix it.
<seven11> anyone download manager for kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid: hey, the scapegoat carries away the sins of a village.
<Admiral_Chicago> seven11: define download
<flaccid> i never mentioned proprietary software :)
<flaccid> lol
<crazyrobot> what open source windows software do you have for webcams?
<mc__> Hello! My xserver refuses to start, i always have to  chmod /dev/null to 666 first,how can i do this permanently? At the moment i have to do it at every reboot
<explosives> flaccid: it is installing now :)
<seven11> a download mangager like the firefox plug in (down them all) with resume
<crazyrobot> mc__: which one are you using?
<flaccid> crazyrobot: there is quite a few. the problem is not the client software, its the drivers and lack of ever being a standard protocol
<mc__> crazyrobot:  6.10
<flaccid> explosives: coo
<crazyrobot> mc__: no, which xserver?
<crazyrobot> #kubuntu, 6.10, kdm?
<mc__> crazyrobot: the default kubuntu one, Xorg
<crazyrobot> so write a driver for linux?
<flaccid> i mean cool explosives
<seven11> Admiral_Chicago:  a download mangager like the firefox plug in (down them all) with resume
<flaccid> even though explosives are usually hot
<seven11> blue arrow pointing down i forgot the name
<chavo> seven11, kget
<seven11> thanks
<eXistenZ> How does KDE manages its shortcuts?
<intelikey> InuDuelist hey
<InuDuelist> intelikey: It was a dustcloud in there.
<eXistenZ> I want to some key in my keyboard.
<eXistenZ> s/to/to remap
<intelikey> over heating because of DIRT !          InuDuelist ?
<yuriy> eXistenZ: shortcut for what program?
<eXistenZ> yuriy, I want to remap my Caps Lock key for Esc.
<InuDuelist> I don't think it was overheating.
<InuDuelist> BUt...
<InuDuelist> I did clean out my fan.
<eXistenZ> xmodmap interferes with the program KDE uses to map keys =x
<yuriy> oh that sort of thing..
<InuDuelist> I pulled off my RAM and dusted it.
<flaccid> kcontrol -> keyboard
<flaccid> hmmm i've done xmodmap with kde successfully before
<intelikey> InuDuelist i'm betting you notice the differance...
<intelikey> we'll see.
<InuDuelist> Quite.
<InuDuelist> I left the case open.
<eXistenZ> flaccid, let me try again
<InuDuelist> I"ll leave it like that for a couple days
<InuDuelist> And the best part is that it's not even as hot as it was before.
<mc__> how i can permanently set permissions in /dev? im on edgy
<InuDuelist> So that's a good sign
<intelikey> yup
<flaccid> mc__: don't think you need to, why do you need to?
<InuDuelist> Let's see what'll happen tomorrow morning.
<mc__> flaccid:  xserver doesnt not start until i chmod /dev/null to 666
<intelikey> mc__ you can have /etv/rc.local reset it each boot.
<mc__> flaccid: and i have to do that every reboot
<flaccid> thats weird
<explosives> flaccid: /usr/local/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /usr/local/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference didnt work...
<flaccid> very weird
<mc__> indeed
<intelikey> mc__ the files in there are not on the disk.  they are in ram.   can't do anything permanant to them.
<InuDuelist> Hrm.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: Another problem
<flaccid> mc__: um its going to reset perms on /dev/* all the time. what is the perm on /dev/null before you chmod it?
<InuDuelist> Kaffeine won't open
<intelikey> InuDuelist hmmm.
<mc__> flaccid:  600
<Admiral_Chicago> mc__: you could chmod 700 /dev but that would be a bad idea...
<InuDuelist> This's been around for a couple weeks
<explosives> !!
<flaccid> intelikey: can you confirm that its 600 on your /dev/null i assume it should be at least 666
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago wouldn't be permanant either.
<Admiral_Chicago> right.
<intelikey> 666 is correct.
<flaccid> Admiral_Chicago: 700 aint going to help
<flaccid> hmm so what is making it 600
<Admiral_Chicago> :) ^^^
<flaccid> whatever loads /devfs
<explosives> --/usr/local/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /usr/local/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<flaccid> i dunno
<flaccid> something is making it 600
<flaccid> explosives: google it, we cannot help. kylix does not support debian/ubuntu
<InuDuelist> What do you think's the problem, intelikey?
<intelikey> mc__ i noticed the same issue with the permission on /dev/null   i added a command in one of the init scripts for a permenant fix.
<explosives> i see
<flaccid> intelikey: w0a that sounds like a bad bug...
<mc__> intelikey: sorry im a noob,in which file should i add the command?
<intelikey> flaccid idk. easy cure.
<InuDuelist> Interesting.
<InuDuelist> It appears I can't open .mpg files or .avi files (I'm assuming other types won't open either) via Kaffeine, Noatun, or Democracy.
<flaccid> idk ?
<InuDuelist> BUt I can open them via the embedded player.
<intelikey> mc__ kdesu kate /etc/rcS.d/*mountall.sh    on the second line add this without the quotes. "chmod 666 /dev/null"    save and exit.   nothing to it.  and no more worries.
<mc__> intelikey: thank you
<intelikey> or actually make that the second line of the file.
<intelikey> as in down arrow and hit enter so you have a blank line then paste that in.    you know that sort of thing.
<InuDuelist> Anyone have any ideas? :(
<flaccid> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<flaccid> thats my only suggestion
<InuDuelist> Heh.
<InuDuelist> Maybe I'll just reinstall the codecs.
<InuDuelist> Even though they seem to work almost fine. :/
<flaccid> which version of ubuntu is it
<intelikey> InuDuelist i have an idea that i like vlc for all that stuff and i use it in the console for watching vidios.   never did like or mess with other players much.
<flaccid> i tend to use xine for movies myself
<InuDuelist> 6.10.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: I'll install it. Never really likes VLC, personally. At least, not when I used it on Windows. It'd always leak the sound after I closed it.
<intelikey> yuch that's be ugly.
<intelikey> that'd
<intelikey> me can't even type slang correctly
<intelikey> /
* intelikey 
* intelikey 
<InuDuelist> What's the package called?
<flaccid> application level software is like always broken somewhere for someone
<InuDuelist> "vlc"?
<intelikey> yeah
<InuDuelist> OK.
<flaccid> and distros just make it worse
<intelikey> you wont like it.   you never did.
<flaccid> and of course lack of hardware support
<InuDuelist> It still leaks?!
<flaccid> kaffeine is alright imo
<intelikey> not for me.
<intelikey> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<flaccid> when it comes to video, anything that works quaifies for me
<InuDuelist> I didn't get that much a shot at it. I used it a couple times, that's all.
<cpk1> kaffiene seems to have problem with my nice surround sound videos
<InuDuelist> Kaffeine seems to have a problem opening.
<InuDuelist> I even reinstalled it.
<intelikey> InuDuelist i won't have time to see if the sound still pukes on it's self,   i have to go in about 6 minutes.   you can tell flaccid if he's around and i'll catch it tomarrow maybe.
<InuDuelist> Ack
<flaccid> see you around then
<InuDuelist> One sec then
<Admiral_Chicago> did someone say they watch movies in a terminal? if so, what package do you use...I've been looking for one to do that
<flaccid> how can you watch a movie in shel
<InuDuelist> K, it works.
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago vlc with svgalib
<intelikey> have used it with frame buffering   but svgalibs seems safer on the display.
<intelikey> flaccid ^ that.
<InuDuelist> intelikey: It works
<flaccid> i heard about that
<intelikey> InuDuelist k.
<flaccid> havnt heard many good reports on it
<flaccid> never tried it
<intelikey> ok guys i need to roll up the sidewalk.
<Admiral_Chicago> ty intelikey
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago np
<intelikey> later.
<InuDuelist> Later, intelikey. :)
<smoze> umount does not work properly
<smoze> any tricks?
<Admiral_Chicago> smoze: sudo?
<Admiral_Chicago> how are you unmounting?
* Admiral_Chicago 's brain is fried.
<wilman> i use kguitar but i does not give any sound
<Vincent_k> arg!! need help with netboot
<Vincent_k> got dhcp server running and working but my client box times out while connecting to tftp server?
<Vincent_k> I have this in syslog: http://suzan.burning-oil.com/pub/linux/log
<Vincent_k> this msg startes to generate while my client try to connect to tftp
<fdoving> check your firewall setttings.
<Vincent_k> I have
<Vincent_k> I've even turned it of
<Mena> HEY
<Vincent_k> I'm connecting through a router that I use as a switch. I'm doing to buy a crossovercable later today and try to connect box to box and se
<Mena> When i compiile a thing the installed files where did they go in the folder i compile from or to the folder where to install it
<Vincent_k> I've set up the router to pass through everything lan to lan
<Mena> answer plz !!?
<velle> All that dpkg, apt-get and aptitude is amazing and simple... when it works. But now and then there are dependency problems or some config problems or something, and then it is a nightmare for a user like me.
<fdoving> Mena: depends. did you run 'make install' ?
<Mena> fdoving, yes
<fdoving> velle: what's the problem?
<fdoving> Mena: then i syspect the files to go to /usr/local/
<Mena> fdoving, can i unistall it
<velle> Is there a complete intro to the entire package system? Still I have not even been able to find a tutorial or manual for dpkg. E.g. this is the closest to an official dpkg page http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=dpkg
<fdoving> Mena: maybe. you can try to run 'make uninstall' from the source folder where you ran 'make install' in the first place.
<Mena> fdoving, ok i will try :)
<velle> fdoving: Right now the problems are many. I need to install gtk2, and it says that package kubuntu-desktop is not available. If I try to install kubuntu-desktop I get pages of errors.
<Mena> fdoving, What if i can
<Mena> cant*
<fdoving> velle: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<fdoving> velle: can you post the errors to for example http://rafb.net/paste/ - i can walk you through fixing them and try to explain why they appear.
<fdoving> Mena: then you need to find the files manually and remove them. can you find anything in /usr/local/bin for example?
<velle> fdoving: I will start out reading that now, and see if it helps, thanks.
<fdoving> velle: i suggest reading them in reversed order. the latter url first.
<Mena> fdoving, be the way its kbfx last ver and its beta but i didnt know its for devel and also when i try to add i had crash
<Jin> is there a way to change the root GTK theme to match my user themes?
<Mena> by*
<velle> fdoving: That would be nice :) Walking through the probs, but firrst I try reading the guides, and then maybe I will come back. Thanks
<Mena> panal crash
<InuDuelist> Hey guys, .mov support, gogogog
<fdoving> velle: ok. i'll go prepare some food then.
<Mena> fdoving, So do you have an idea or manauly
<Mena> for it
<flaccid_> there is an insect in here
<flaccid_> that i need to kill
<InuDuelist> Hey guys, how do I get .mov support in Opera?
<flaccid_> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid_> should be in there InuDuelist
<InuDuelist> Thanks
<flaccid_> np
* flaccid_ wishes his insect would fly away
<InuDuelist> Isn't Gstreamer a Gnome program?
<clau> hi! i want to install fam instead of gamin (file monitoring systems), but if I want to make any changes to any of the package, it wants me to remove 300 packages!
<InuDuelist> clau: Have you installed a second desktop?
<InuDuelist> Such as kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu-desktop and/or vice-versa?
<anees> anybody help me installing tomcat on kubuntu
<clau> no, I use kubuntu 6.06
<algiz> Hi, all!
<InuDuelist> clau: So you installed, freshly, kubuntu 6.06?
<clau> I did install stuff from the universe rep though :)
<InuDuelist> Or you installed ubuntu and then installed kubuntu-desktop?
<clau> no, not freshly
<chavo> clau, kubuntu-desktop depends on gamin
<e1mer> hi all, anyone experience keyboard not accepting inputs?
<algiz> -    ?
<clau> oh... that's interesting. because I want to compile latest amarok, and I need the libfam.la file
<anees> hi anybody help me plz
<anees> i want to install and configure apache tomcat on kubunt
<anees> kubuntu
<chavo> clau, you on edgy?
<clau> no, I initially installed 6.06, but added quite all the reps (installed then KDE 3.5.5. etc)...
<chavo> ok there are amarok 1.4.5 packages for edgy
<clau> but I don't quite have edgy :)
<chavo> try doing apt-get build-dep amarok and rerun configure
<Vincent_k> is there a way to check witch port are in use?
<Vincent_k> ports
<InuDuelist> flaccid_: Wanna help me out some more with that .mov support?
<flaccid_> um
<flaccid_> i'll try i just don't have kubuntu in front of me atm
<InuDuelist> Hmm...
<clau> chavo: thanks, I'll try that
<InuDuelist> Hmm.
<clau> apt-get build-dep amarok didn't solve it...
<storage> moin wer da?
<InuDuelist> Hehe.
<InuDuelist> http://themot.org/gallery/d/62125-1/Outside.jpg
<cpk1> clau: dapper probably doesnt have the right xine libs for amarok 1.4.5 so build-dep wont help you out there
<flaccid_> thats right
<flaccid_> i hate that
<flaccid_> hehe
<clau> maybe I just have to forget it and install edgy :)
<flaccid_> probably a good idea
<cpk1> if you are a normal desktop user it probably wont hurt to get edgy
<clau> safer anyways
<cpk1> notice *probably*
<clau> thanks!
<clau> and can I do an upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<clau> without a fresh installation I mean
<ForgeAus> I think you just use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ForgeAus> if you get synaptic (gtk) it will probably do ask you if you want to dist upgrade
<ForgeAus> dunno if Adept has that feature
<blas> hello
<ForgeAus> you'd have to ask Jucato
<ForgeAus> hey blas :)
<InuDuelist> Bah, forget it.
<chavo> I did the dist-upgrade on a couple of machines here
<ForgeAus> forget what?
<chavo> now running feisty though
<InuDuelist> I guess there's no way to get video (other than flash video) support on Opera
<ForgeAus> chavo nice :) did it work via adept or apt-get or synaptic?
<chavo> I did it with apt-get
<ForgeAus> Opera? um Inu, theres A) non-free win32codecs repositories like saveas and/or medibuntu that you can try
<blas> ehm i've installed kubuntu couple of days ago, but i still cant fix many things, iam a newbie to linux btw. my main problem is i need to set the rite place of my pictures with the monitor's buttons
<Admiral_Chicago> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Admiral_Chicago> that is the way to de it
<blas> but if i set it to correct, i need to set it again in windows if i login to win
<clau> Admiral_Chicago: thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<e1mer> hi all, anyone experience keyboard not accepting inputs?
<InuDuelist> ForgeAus: I've got support for the videos on Konquerer and maybe Firefox.
<InuDuelist> Just not Opera
<blas> any idea how to fix the display into the monitor ? by some settings not with monitor buttons
<gabr1el> hello
<blas> hi
<rellu> hi
<gabr1el> can sombady help me whit xgl and berly
<Admiral_Chicago> blas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg *might* help
<gabr1el> i dont know how to install them
<rellu> can someone help my to install drivers for ati radeon 7200?
<fdoving> !beryl | gabr1el
<ubotu> gabr1el: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Admiral_Chicago> !ati | rellu
<ubotu> rellu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dromer> how can I see what network-settings my pc uses from the commandline?
<fdoving> dromer: anything specific you're looking for?
<dromer> actually, I'm trying AnonymOS on another pc, and I have to specify a netmask
<gabr1el> how do i install xgl
<gabr1el> ?
<flaccid_> dromer: /etc/network/interfaces
<dromer> !xgl | gabr1el
<ubotu> gabr1el: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<julle> what do i write to see hidden folders and files in  a map ?
<dromer> julle: ls -a
<julle> dromer: thx
<dromer> flaccid_: hmm, don't see it there
<fdoving> dromer: you need to specify a netmask temporarily?
<dromer> yes
<julle> anyone knows how to change the path for the transgaming_drive?
<fdoving> dromer: use ifconfig, 'sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0' for example
<fdoving> dromer: that is if 192.168.1.2 is the ip you want on your box,and eth0 is your network device, and 255.255.255.0 is the netmask you want.
<flaccid_> and you can always man /etc/network/interfaces
<fdoving> that is 'man interfaces'
<fdoving> :)
<flaccid_> oh right
<dromer> fdoving: I want to know what netmask, gateway etc this computer uses os I can use it on the other pc (I already did an ip)
<flaccid_> sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> ifconfig --all
<Admiral_Chicago> err -a
<fdoving> dromer: ah 'ip route' gives you the routingtable, 'ip addr' lists the addresses.
<flaccid_> does netstat -r work?
<dromer> thnx Admiral_Chicago
<InuDuelist> I give up.
<InuDuelist> Good night, guys.'
<dromer> hmmm, don't see the gateway in that though Admiral_Chicago
<fdoving> dromer: route -n, or 'ip route'
<flaccid_> gateway is set interface
<dromer> hmm, ip/route command not found ..
<dromer> brb, get tea
<fdoving> dromer: '/sbin/route -n'
<dromer> ok, thnx! :)
<julle> How i create a symbolic link to another path?
<flaccid_> via konsole ok julle?
<flaccid_> or you want graphical?
<julle> flaccid_: yeah i know, but i am having trouble to install a game via cedega, it uses a virtual drive. But that drive is located on my linux partition. "/home/user" and there is Not enough disk space on that partitition so i need to make a link to another harddisk, but i dont know what i shall write!?
<flaccid_> ln -s /dir/file /dest/file
<flaccid_> dest being the target of the link
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, soft linking to a partition...doh! i should of though of that a long time ago.
* Admiral_Chicago isn't too bright :)
<flaccid_> you can also mount --bind
<Isoss> Hey guys, how can I set commads to run when kubuntu starts?
<waylandbill> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<clau> flaccid_: what does mount --bind do?
<flaccid_> cool
<flaccid_> umm
<flaccid_> mounts it like it would a filesystem
<flaccid_> eg. it comes up in mount and can be set with say tmpfs in /etc/fstab
<flaccid_> but you don't need to do that normally
<clau> ok... :)
<Jack111> hi guys, i cannot login any more, if i do startx from the console it tells me
<Jack111> the complete error message is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7179/
<Jack111> the main thing is this message:
<Jack111> waiting for xserver to shut down.synaptics device off called. FreefontPath: FPE"/usr/shar/x11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<ubuntu> hi
<Jack111> would be cool if somebody knew
<Jack111> hi
<waylandbill> Jack111: that's not the error. The error is /dev/wacom not found.
<ubuntu_> i can't create parttition swap why??
<flaccid_> Jack111: two things. 1. is try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which will overwrite your current xorg.conf so back it up. you also probably need to do the following
<waylandbill> Jack111: comment out that device in the xorg.conf and you should be ok.
<flaccid_> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<flaccid_> yeah sorry do baddevice removal thing first
<Jack111> waylandhill flaccid thank you
<Jack111> waylandhill can i comment that from windows out? do i just add to hashmarks in the beginning of the line?
<Jack111> two
<waylandbill> wayland-hill ... hmm. :-)
<Jack111> oops
<waylandbill> yes. # the lines you don't want.
<Jack111> waylandbill i already tried what flaccid said earlier the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ..so should i rather only comment out and then try it? HOW would the line look like?
<waylandbill> Jack111: pastebin your xorg.conf and I'll tell ya what to comment out.
<Jack111> waylandbill was just about to do that
<Jack111> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7183/
<Jack111> waylandbill i have a xorg file and a xorg.conf file, i pasted the xorg file sorry, you need the other one? wait
<waylandbill> Jack111: 149, 150 & 151 can be commented out and you should be good to go.
<Jack111> ok
<Jack111> should i rename the xorg file to xorg.conf then?
<Jack111> ande delete all other xorg files like xorg.conf.custom
<waylandbill> it should be looking for xorg.conf.
<Jack111> or xorg.conf.20060628164708
<waylandbill> done a little bit of toying with your xorg.conf? :-)
<tdn> How long does it usually take before a bug gets confirmed? I submitted a bug (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/86519) on 2007, 02, 20, and it is still not confirmed.
<cntb> Jack111:  in /etc/X11 ls -laF to see dates and choose a good xorg.conf to replace
<e1mer> hi all, anyone experience keyboard not accepting inputs?
<cntb> jack can you use irssi ? i.e. communicate with us with no X or you are at different PC for chat ?
<Jack111> waylandbill yes, i tried to solve it since a couple of weeks.thats the xorg.conf but it shouldn't make a difference to what you said regarding the commenting out
<Jack111> right?
<waylandbill> right comment out those devices.
<Admiral_Chicago> cntb: depends on many factors, mostly if anyone can reproduce it.
<Jack111> cntb i dualboot, so its the same
<Jack111> but icant use x and kubuntu, just chatzilla in win
<tdn> How long does it usually take before a bug gets confirmed? I submitted a bug (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/86519) on 2007, 02, 20, and it is still not confirmed.
<waylandbill> Jack111: I went a bit further on mine and commented out the sections were those devices were defined as well.
<cntb> what is BTW the (initramfs) prompt in BUSYBOX debian?
<Admiral_Chicago> cntb: look at it now
<cntb> Jack111: dual boot is quite alright , still you would like to try things realtime  i.e. while chatting with us and it is possible
<cntb> install irssi highly recommended
<Admiral_Chicago> or bitchk
<Admiral_Chicago> err bitchx
<e1mer> hi all, anyone experience keyboard not accepting inputs?
<e1mer> hi all, anyone experience keyboard not accepting inputs but works on fail safe mode (kdm)?
<Jack111> waylandbill how can i edit the xorg.conf in windows, as in the editor the xorg text appears without format, and line numbers?
<cntb> yes I had it on other lab PC Admiral_Chicago just 2 min ago when attached other disk which confused obviously the boot
<waylandbill> just boot into linux, make the changes using nano or vi
<frojnd> hello
<frojnd> where is all saved for firefox (bookmarks)
<cntb> o/ frojnd
<Jack111> cntb as soon i can login i install it, i cannot do it from console right now, as my wireless drivers arent detected
<frojnd> \o cntb
<cntb> look in your user dir frojnd
<ashant> I have some questions on PHP - anybody able to direct me to the right server?
<waylandbill> frojnd: ~/.mozilla
<cntb> yea wireless are a trouble in linux
<ac2k5> I have some questions on PHP - anybody able to direct me to the right server?
<cntb> use an ordinary NIC while fixing problems Jack111
<waylandbill> ac2k5: ##php ?
<Jack111> cntb i have no internet in linux at all cos it broke down before i cme here , whats an NIC? sorry i am not too into that
<frojnd> I found: bookmarks-2007-02-21.html in directory: /media/sda2/home/q/.mozilla/firefox/2gleetap.default/bookmarkbackups should I copy this into home backaup bookmarks??
<Jack111> but trying out if it works and be right back, thanks waylandbill flaccid cntb
<Dekans> does kopete only supports video and not audio ?
<frojnd> or what's the command to search for specific file "bookmarks*" in directory /media/sda2/home/q/.mozilla/firefox$
<Dekans> frojnd: you can export your bookmark from firefox
<Dekans> if it's what you want
<chavo> frojnd, find  /media/sda2/home/q/.mozilla/firefox -name "*bookmarks*"
<frojnd> I found bookmarks.html in: /media/sda2/home/q/.mozilla/firefox/2gleetap.default
<Dekans> does kopete only supports video and not audio ??
<frojnd> also: bookmarks.bak  in that folder
<waylandbill> frojnd: all the bookmarks are stored in bookmarks.html.
<frojnd> chavo any ideas how to replace those files with current will cp file /path/ help?
<matsavhalev> Dekans: yeah i think only video
<frojnd> wayladbill: so I have to open this file?
<frojnd> or just copy it?
<chavo> frojnd, just copy it
<chavo> ~/.mozilla/firefox/somerandom.name
<Admiral_Chicago> ~/.mozilla/firefox/chars.default in your default profile
<frojnd> no bookmars aaaaa
<frojnd> sudo cp bookmarks.html /home/q/.mozilla/firefox/9djxuhz2.default/  I did this here: /media/sda2/home/q/.mozilla/firefox/2gleetap.default$
<Dekans> frojnd: what do you want to do ?
<frojnd> Dekans: import bookmars from oher linux to current..
<frojnd> for firefox..
<chavo> frojnd, no need for sudo if youre putting it in your home folder
<frojnd> I did whitout but still no bookmarks..
<Dekans> frojnd: you have firefow on other linux ?
<frojnd> Dekans: ofcourse
<Dekans> firefox*
<chavo> you shouldnt use sudo for that
<chavo> now it's owned by root
<Dekans> frojnd: in firefox : bookmarks -> manage bookmarks -> export
<frojnd> chavo: first time I did it without sudo.. and was the same
<Dekans> you will have a bookmark.html
<Dekans> then just import it
<anees> hi anybody help me plz
<Dekans> no need to command line
<anees> i m installing sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 on ubuntu
<anees> but failed
<anees> anybody help me plz
<Dekans> anees: you have to agree the license
<Dekans> maybe
<frojnd> Dekans: there isn't any manage bookmarks
<frojnd> or export
<blas> how can i "fit" the consol to the monitor screen? in x its nice
<Dekans> frojnd: in the bookmark menu
<jay> I wanna join the #java channel but it says i need to be identified first.. how do I do that?
<anees> anybody help me plz
<anees> i want to install sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<anees> but failed
<anees> plz anybody help me
<Dekans> jay: /ns register password
<Dekans> then /ns identify password
<blas> jay: Type: /msg NickServ HELP IDENTIFY for more information
<Dekans> anees: what's the problem
<Dekans> ?
<anees> dear i m installing tomcat
<anees> for tomcat i need jre and jdk
<anees> i got a manual to install tomcat
<blas> any idea on the console question?
<anees> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=226828
<anees> here i m installing sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<anees> but unable to install it
<jay__> thanks
<anees> can u plz help me
<frojnd> Dekans: tnx
<anees> Dekans r u there
<anees> can u help me plz
<gorgonizer> E: Package sun-j2re1.5 has no installation candidate - looks like the file is not there to me anees...
<anees> ok
<anees> so what to do for this
<anees> i need jdk installed
<gorgonizer> have you checked Suns website to see if you can download the .deb file from there??
<gorgonizer> sun are like that..
<tobias_> its cause you have to agree to the lisence file u are not able to install the package
<Dekans> anees: what's the error message ?
<tobias_> its a common problem
<tobias_> easily solved too I remember
<Jack111> hi flaccid waylandbill, it doesnt work in recovery mode i still cannot login in and in the normal mode it freezes during booting up before the login screen appears. is the mistake that i worked on the file named xorg and not on xorg.conf? the latter is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7184/
<anees> may be the sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 file is not there
<Dekans> anees: what's the error message ?
<anees> what should i do
<tobias_> !sun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<waylandbill> Jack111: of course. xorg.conf is the file you need to edit.
<anees> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<anees> i got this message
<tobias_> oh
<Dekans> apt-cache search j2re
<tobias_> then u are installing the wrong pacage I guess
<anees> ok let me try
<tobias_> try one of the ones the bot listed
<Dekans> or search j2re in adept and install the good package
<waylandbill> Jack111: but that one you just posted doesnt list the device that showed up in your error.
<anees> when i apt-cache search j2re
<anees> i got this message
<anees> openoffice.org - OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0
<Jack111> waylandbill the other one was a conf file too, exactly thts what bothers me too, so what should i cross out there?
<waylandbill> Jack111: pasting your /var/log/Xorg.0.log can help.
<Jack111> ok
<Jack111>  here it goes waylandbill http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7189/
<anees> so what can be the problem Dekans
<Dekans> anees: search j2re in adept
<anees> Dekans r u there
<Dekans> and install the good package
<anees> ok
<anees> what will be the command
<anees> can u plz guide me how to search j2re in adept
<Dekans> adept will be nicer than apt-cache search
<anees> ok
<Dekans> anees: kubuntu edgy ?
<waylandbill> Jack: Fatal server error: Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
<anees> yes
<Dekans> j2re1.4 - Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition
<Dekans> i have this package in my repos
<anees> oh
<Dekans> not the 1.5
<anees> same with me
<waylandbill> Jack111: for some reason it's using a 'built-in' configuration.
<Dekans> and this :
<Dekans> sun-java6-bin - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6
<Dekans> sun-java6-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6
<Jack111> waylandbill what should i do then
<Dekans> maybe it helps
<waylandbill> Jack111: (EE) Unable to locate/open config file
<anees> hmm
<waylandbill> Jack111: you do in fact have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<anees> dekans how to set environment variables for java
<Dekans> no idea
<anees> ok
<Dekans> i just installed java to use eclipse
<waylandbill> Jack111: what does "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf" show?
<anees> ok
<anees> how u install java
<Jack111> waylandbill i got three including the custom one
<anees> tell me the command
<Dekans> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Dekans> it's on the backports repo
<anees> but I m getting error with this command
<waylandbill> Jack111: what does "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf" show?
<anees> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<anees> sun-java6-jre: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1) but it is not going to be installed or
<Dekans> anees: sudo apt-get install -f
<anees> ia32-sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1) but it is not installable
<Dekans> and then retry to install java
<anees> yes it is working
<Jack111> waylandbill i cannot use internet from console so i would need to reboot, as i am on windows, but another xorg.conf from june is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7191/. shall i use that one?
<SolidSource> anees: you don't use the ia32-sun-java
<Jack111> or shall i do ls and come back`?waylandbill
<anees> no idea
<anees> how to check it
<Dekans> I have to go, good luck
<SolidSource> anees: the 2 packages you need for java are sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-plugin
<anees> ok
<anees> after sudo apt-get install -f
<anees> i got Setting up sun-java5-jre (1.5.0-06-1) ...
<anees> Setting up sun-java5-bin (1.5.0-06-1) ...
<waylandbill> Jack111: you need to have /etc/X11/xorg.conf in existance. Doesn't matter which one as long as X can find it. Then go from there.
<SolidSource> anees: well also don't use adept to install those
<SolidSource> anees: konsole only unless you are using feisty
<waylandbill> Jack111: copy one of the files there if you have to, but you have to end up with xorg.conf in that directory.
<anees> ok
<MarkC> hi! how do i chat on yahoo chat! using kopete?
<anees> SolidSource now what should i do
<SolidSource> MarkC: you mean chat not IM?
<MarkC> yes.
<n4cht> SolidSource: I was about to ask that same question.
<MarkC> n4cht: i see you've been to ubuntu-offtopic
<n4cht> MarkC: for entering the actual chat rooms, i'm not sure if that's possible.   if ever I need to do that, i just use GAIM.
<SolidSource> anees: well I don't know exactly where you are in your install, but just need to make sure all the plugin folders for have at least the link to the libjava*.so file
<MarkC> hmm... i didnt know that was possible, but ill try it now.
<n4cht> MarkC: I sure am, though currently switching between konversation and a konsole session, where I'm trying out each version of GCC and checking to see which best works with the project I'm working on.
<anees> i have installed tomcat
<MarkC> sudo aptitude install gaim
<anees> but only i need jdk and jre
<MarkC> oops sorry
<SolidSource> anees: the jre itself, you download from java.com
<anees> plz tell me the command
<Jack111> ok so i rename this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7191/ from xorg.conf~ to xorg.conf and leave the xorg file untouched.what should i hashmark out in this xorg.conf file?waylandbill
<SolidSource> anees: one second will provide a paste link
<anees> ok
<SolidSource> anees: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7193/
<anees> ok
<SolidSource> gave both flash and java
<waylandbill> Jack111: lines 149, 150, 151 comment out and make sure it's name xorg.conf. Should be good to go.
<MarkC> what is the command used to start the kde panel?
<MarkC> gnome panel can be started by the gnome-panel command right? how about kde?
<MarkC> my kde panel just disappeared.
<anees> SolidSource thanx again
<SolidSource> anees: for the jre file...you download from java.com its the self-extracting one....NOT the RPM
<anees> I am reading it
<Hobbsee> MarkC: kicker
<Jack111> waylandbill thats exactly what i did to the xorg file.changed and renamed to xorg.conf
<anees> ok
<anees> I love you SolidSource
<MarkC> thanks Hobbsee.
<waylandbill> Jack111: what permissions are on the file? That's why I asked what ls -l looked like for the file.
<Jack111> ok wait i cannot check that from win can i ?
<Jack111> i reboot and tell you then
<SolidSource> anees: also note depending on what web browser and how it was installed will change the (example "/usr/lib32/firefox/plugins") folder name might be different
<waylandbill> Jack111: ok
<anees> ok dear
<micha_> Hi - anyone got the Xen running without starting from scratch?
<gorgonizer> has anyone managed to install the third KDE 4 snapshot?  I am having issues with the repository given on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.3.php
<SolidSource> gorganizer: you followed all the directions given?
<gorgonizer> I did, added the repository given (deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ ./, by both CLI and Adept), get the error Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/./Packages.gz  404 Not Found when performing sudo apt-get update..
<Jack111> waylandbill it is -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<waylandbill> Jack111: that looks good.
<waylandbill> Jack111: how are you starting X? via kdm?
<Jack111> waylandbill: yes
<SolidSource> gorganizer: server might be down
<gorgonizer> The server is up, able to browse to that repository, though if I compare it to the previous repository http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.2/ it is arranged completely differently
<SolidSource> hmm
<waylandbill> Jack111: if you run X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root, what happens?
<gorgonizer> SolidSource: that is what I thought... thought I would ask on here before giving up... ;)
<SolidSource> gorgonizer: wonder if you need a key
<Jack111> mom waylandbill
<SolidSource> gorgonizer: though they don't say anything about such
<gorgonizer> I re-added Jonathan's key using  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg just incase, got the OK, but still failed on the same thing above..
<SolidSource> gorgonizer: key would most likely be different...trying to think of where to get it
<SolidSource> gorgonizer: course usually a 404 error means it can't connect to server at all
<gorgonizer> I thought error 404 was that the requested page could not be found, not that hte server was down... as http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/./Packages.gz (which apt-get update seems to point itself at) doesn't exist...
<gorgonizer> have found that http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/pool-edgy/ contains the packages, whereas http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/ contains the packages.gz file
<SolidSource> 404 is no server response (which is just usually a server down)
<giangy> SolidSource: wtf?
<giangy> 404 is file not found.
<Jack111> waylandbill if i do that, a grey screen appears, nthing on it just the cursor
<SolidSource> not really
<giangy> SolidSource: 503 is service unavailable
<waylandbill> Jack111: that's good.
<SolidSource> giangy: 503 still means you got a response
<Jack111> waylandbill????
<waylandbill> Jack111: now why in the heck won't it use that config file when starting by kdm.
<giangy> SolidSource: 404 too :)
<SolidSource> giangy: yes 404 can...but usually not...in this case yes got response, but there is no key file to tell anything about the repo
<Jack111> waylandbill you would sve me the money i would spend for bying an external harddrive then if you found out, hehe
<waylandbill> Jack111: I'm looking to find out where that can be overridden
<dettoaltrimenti_> when I run beryl-manager, the tops of my windows flash on and off- which log can I check to see any errors I'm getting?
<Jack111> waylandbill: cool, thankyou
<parkerw207> can anyone tell me who to get my dvd playback working ?
<fdoving> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<parkerw207> i got that
<SolidSource> gorgonizer: have you tried this "wget http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.2/packages.gz" "sudo apt-key add packages.gz"??
<fdoving> SolidSource: that won't work.. Packages.gz  isn't a key.
<SolidSource> fdoving: yeah, I know...was just a thought that adept might be able to read it and such
<cntb> annoying bus keeps me from conveniently switching languages with alt-shift or whatever else only right click flag works
<cntb> bus > bug
<SolidSource> gorgonizer: you may have to wait till later, they may have just forgotten the key file at current time
<Jucato> what key file?
<SolidSource> KDE 3.8 repo key file
<Jucato> it's Riddell's key, afaik.
<cntb> I remember Iwas pointed to LINUXimaging SOFTWARE , did not bookmark it then
<cntb> pls point to some linux disk imaging
<Jucato> doesn't Riddell's key work? (you can get it from the other announcement pages, the one for KDE 3.5.6 for example)
<MarkC> hello! how do i get a screenshot in kde?
<SolidSource> he said he tried the trivenos key file
<MarkC> print screen doesnt seem to do anything.
<gorgonizer> gorgonizer@sweetleaf:~$ sudo apt-key add Packages.gz    gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Jucato> gorgonizer: it's Riddell's key. trivenos has nothing to do with it
<Jucato> gorgonizer: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php <--- follow the instructions to get Riddell's key from here
<gorgonizer> I have tried Riddell's key, still gives me the 404 error..
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> MarkC: in System Settings -> Accessibility -> Input Actions -> Preset Actions -> Print Screen, check that it's not Disabled
<Jucato> MarkC: the screenshot program is called ksnapshot, in case you want to launch it manually
<gorgonizer> If I substitute http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/ for http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/ is finds the packages.gz file, but then can't find the packages...
<MarkC> Jucato: thanks. i dont have ksnapshot installed, thats why.
<Jucato> gorgonizer: I'd recommend asking in #kubuntu-devel
<Jucato> MarkC: er.. ok... :P
<fdoving> gorgonizer: what are you trying to do?
<gorgonizer> I am trying to install the latest KDE4 snapshot...
<Jucato> gorgonizer: for what purpose?
<gorgonizer> the third version, should be a repository at deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ ./
<MarkC> Jucato: well ive just installed kde-core. the packages in kubuntu is too much of a download, and btw. im the same Mark C in ubuntuforums, you _are_ everywhere. ;-)
<fdoving> gorgonizer: there is an error on the page. 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main' is the correct.
<waylandbill> Jack111: still here?
<Jucato> MarkC: I know. I figure that out minutes ago :)
<Jack111> waylandbill:
<Jack111>  yep
<Jucato> MarkC: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core and http://jucato.org/kde/kde-core.html in case you're interested
<gorgonizer> Purpose??  shits and giggles mainly, though I like to look at things.. fdoving: the previous snapshot had the entry deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.2/ ./ which worked without a problem..
<gorgonizer> will try your suggestion though :)
<Jucato> gorgonizer: that's not the proper repository. please check the announcement page
<fdoving> Jucato: looks like the announcement page is wrong too. :|
<waylandbill> Jack111: try adding a line to the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file. In section [X-:0-Core]  add a line ServerArgs=-config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jucato> please do take note that the snapshots are intended for developers. end users will barely have any use for them
<Jucato> fdoving: and without Riddell around...
<SolidSource> jucato he is trying to use the repo link from the announcement page
<Jucato> SolidSource: ok. fdoving said it might be wrong to
<SolidSource> Jucato: so either the kubuntu team screwed up on there posting or something else is all
<SolidSource> well them screwing up seems unlikely
<SolidSource> but who knows
<julle> what do i type to see all my partitions and harddisk, looking for more to mount
<aortrh33> does anyone know how to reconfigure the Xserver (Xorg) from the command line.  I seem to have screwed up my system while trying to change the screen resolution and the identified video card
<Jucato> !xconfig | aortrh33
<ubotu> aortrh33: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Jack111> waylandbill  where should i insert the line in that section? and does the line start with the hashmarK? ofcourse not, right?
<waylandbill> Jack111: just in that section and no hash mark
<aortrh33> ubotu - I've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with no success - rec'd error stating that Xserver was broken...I'll try the other options next time I boot it - thanks
<Jucato> !ubotu | aortrh33
<ubotu> aortrh33: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SolidSource> lol I love how so many ppl do that
<Jucato> :D
<aortrh33> yesh, don't I feel like a goob now....
<Jucato> aortrh33: don't worry. you're in good company :D
<SolidSource> yeah no biggy..just funny
<Jack111> waylandbill tryin it out thank you
<SolidSource> anyone know of a good sound card with hardware mixing? that would be very useful
<MarkC> Solid Source: hardware mixing? doesnt all sound cards mix things inside the card?
<crystufer2000> Kubuntu.
<crystufer2000> Yay.
<PhinnFort> MarkC: no, most cards dont
<SolidSource> MarkC: most cards are AC97...which means only software mixing
<SolidSource> and arts and alsa suck at it
<MarkC> oh, ok. new technology acquired. :)
<MarkC> thanks.
<PhinnFort> SolidSource: ALSA has gotten DMix included by default now, doesnt it?
<PhinnFort> it should help things
<SolidSource> PhinnFort: helps yes...but when trying to run things in wine and then trying to use amarok....things don't go well
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> is kubuntu using external alsa, or the alsa included with stock kernel?
<SolidSource> don't think alsa is included directly into the kernel...but idk
<PhinnFort> i meant the alsa drivers
<SolidSource> hmm maybe I'm not understanding what you meant completely
<arinomi> Can anyone help me with installing Mozilla Firefox on Kubuntu Dapper Drake?
<SolidSource> its in repo...so either adept or "sudo aptitude install firefox"
<Jack111> waylandbill hi i had a new login screen, and it allowed me to start gnome, but every second an error came that nautilus couldnt be started, when i tried to start kde, it stopped booting the desktop when it said loading the window manager
<ruben> does someone know if ndiswrapper work on Kubuntu?
<Jack111_> waylandbill hi i had a new login screen, and it allowed me to start gnome, but every second an error came that nautilus couldnt be started, when i tried to start kde, it stopped booting the desktop when it said loading the window manager
<SolidSource> ruben: don't see why not
<arinomi> SolidSource : Thanks, it worked, but it needed me to run 'dpkg --configure -a'. I did run it, but it said I need superuser admission. That's strange, as I am root user. Or are those different?
<SolidSource> arinomi: you are not a root user, nor do you want to be
<waylandbill> Jack111_: you got further. That's good. pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<waylandbill> Jack111: you got further. That's good. pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arinomi> SolidSource: Oh well, how to I get the Superuser privelige the Terminal asks for?
<waylandbill> !sudo | arinomi
<ubotu> arinomi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SolidSource> arinomi there you go
<arinomi> Ah, I see. ^^
<arinomi> Still very fresh, but wanting to learn
<Jack111> is is here thank you so much waylandbill http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7204/
<linuksamiko> saluton everyone
<linuksamiko> I just installed kde4 and I have a few questions
<linuksamiko> first of all it is too bad that konqueror crashs during start (even if I don't expect so much differentses) but what about okular?
<linuksamiko> It says on the kubuntu page that okular will be included in the latest releas but I can't find it
<Jucato> linuksamiko: KDE 4 is unusable at this point. the development snapshots are for developers
<arinomi> How can I upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<arinomi> I only found guides for Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<fdoving> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<linuksamiko> Jucato: I'm aware of that but I realy want to take a look at okular
<SolidSource> arinomi: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same is essence, so a guide in ubuntu works for kubuntu with minor modefications
<SolidSource> Does anyone have a Toshiba MP3 player?
<waylandbill> Jack111: sorry. don't know what's causing you to lock up loading the window manager.
<arinomi> SolidSource: No, I stick to my iPod Nano. About the only thing I like about Apple..
<ScarFreewill> what is the stuff at the start of a batch file that makes it runable? some thing like #bash
<SolidSource> screw ipod...might as well get a zune
<Jack111> waylandbill is there a way to reinstall kubuntu from cd, without risking to loos my old data on kubuntu and windows?
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> ne1 here uses 2.6.20?
<linuksamiko> ScarFreewill: You talk about #!/bin/sh
<linuksamiko> ScarFreewill: but it should work without it too
<chavo> _eMaX_, yes it's default in feisty
<linuksamiko> scraffreewill: if you want to make a file executable type "chmod +x <FILENAME>"
<econthrust> hi there guys, anyone could save my linux lovin butt? i desperately need to have wireless enabled on my laptop! PLS HELP! ^^
<ruben> your not the only one
<econthrust> :(
<econthrust> i just don't believe there is no way I can avoid installing windows :(
<SolidSource> wireless cards: internal has better luck...external cards are a pain
<Roey> econthrust:  are you using Feisty Fawn?
<Roey> SolidSource:  aye.  I haven't been able to get my d-link dwl-ag650 to be able to connect to networks.. thought it can see them
<_eMaX_> chavo does it rather make sense to upgrade to feisty or to compile a vanilla or mm2 patched kernel on ubuntu?
<SolidSource> Roey: yeah several ppl have had same problems...we never did get it figured out exactly how to solve it...though maybe someone new knows
<_eMaX_> I want to go to 2.6.20 for the thinkpad drivebay support
<chavo> _eMaX_, is there something in 2.6.20 you need?
<econthrust> i have internal card, and using edgy eft
<chavo> ok
<_eMaX_> see that's answer before the question :D
<chavo> lol
<SolidSource> econthrust: and your problem with yours is?
<Roey> SolidSource:  oh?  I know another guy (notmax on here or #ubuntu+1 or somewhere) had the same problem
<waylandbill> Jack111: you could install but choose not to format the parition.
<chavo> well I had no problems with the feisty upgrade, but you never know
<econthrust> SolidSource: i ve just bought a dlink wifi router and im new to the linux side of wifi, cannot make it communicate on the wireless network, i need a helping hand
<waylandbill> Jack111: I tend to put my /home on a different parition than my / so in case I need to reinstall cause I broke something, I don't lose my data.
<Jack111> i think thats too dangerous, i tried it in past and didnt wqork for me waylandbill
<_eMaX_> hmm. currently I am compiling 2.6.20-mm2 yet why not just upgrade to feisty...
<_eMaX_> otoh I don't want to somehow screw up my automatic updates
<SolidSource> econthrust: which program are you using for network management?
<waylandbill> Jack111: back up your important data before attempting any re-install is my only other advice.
<econthrust> SolidSource:  tried network manager, but no luck, i just can't see what it's trying to do...actually i want to start from the beggining
<_eMaX_> chavo do you have somewhere a pointer on how to upgrade to feisty - is that just something like apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Jack111> yep i do hell new drive anyway thank you very much waylandbill
<econthrust> SolidSource: i'm pretty good at using the console, so don't go easy on me :)
<ruben> i think i am missing something with ndiswrapper: i download- i untar with tar zxvf - i change to ndiswrapper directory, and then i dont know what to do ....
<chavo> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<waylandbill> Jack111: we gave it a valiant effort anyway. good luck. Getting new hardware is always a good day. :-)
<SolidSource> econthrust: can you atleast see networks?
<chavo> _eMaX_, same thing as that link but change the dapper to edgy and the edgy to feisty in the sed line
<Jack111> waylandbill you are right we did all we could, good excuse for bying nw stuff hehe
<econthrust> SolidSource: nope, not a thing, i don1t even know which hardware to monitor :(
<econthrust> SolidSource: i have a eth1 for the wired net, and a eth0 for the firewire (disabled now)
<SolidSource> econthrust: found that when you run ifconfig?
<ScarFreewill1> thanks linuksamiko
<econthrust> yes and also left this two in the etc/network/interfaces
<SolidSource> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<econthrust> WOOO! GReat! :)
<econthrust> i look it up right away!
<econthrust> thanks!
<SolidSource> econthrust: when ifconfig and don't see anything starting with a "W"...then the card wasn't recognized
<econthrust> gosh no! :(
<econthrust> i don't have wlan0 or anything like that
<SolidSource> you'll have to add it manually
<econthrust> are there any packages, or do i have to serch my head off?
<_eMaX_> wow chavo. he wants to download 1.2 gb.
<chavo> wow you have a lot of stuff installed
<SolidSource> econthrust: at most the only thing to install (if at all needed) would be ndiswrapper and kwifimanager
<_eMaX_> well u know vi is already a huge install with all the multimedia stuff
<econthrust> SolidSource: doing that right now
<econthrust> what does ndisw... do?
<ruben> ndis installs windows drivers
<econthrust> cool :)
<ruben> somethimes nedded for hardware
<ruben> and i need first install ndis...
<econthrust> and then i need to restart networking to see if it finds anything?
<ruben> can someone here help me with installing ndiswrapper?
<econthrust> ndiswrapper-common
<SolidSource> !wireless > ruben
<SolidSource> that explains pretty much as I would know about linux and wireless...cause I gave up on wireless back when ubuntu was version 4
<_eMaX_> chavo just in case dist-upgrade fucks up things - is there a way back?
<chavo> _eMaX_, no
<SolidSource> _emax_ yeah...fresh install from disc
<_eMaX_> yep that's exactly the answer I wanted to hear
<chavo> yeah there's always a way
<econthrust> thank yu guys! again you have saved the day, now it's my turn to fight this wifiwar :)
<econthrust> byez!
<ruben> i read the tekst about ndiswrapper and i am searching for the missing link...
<ruben> i have untart cd to ndis
<ruben> and then...
<ruben> i dont know how to install
<ruben> what command i have to give for installing ndiswrapper?
<lu-bao> mew :)
<Jucato> mewtwo
<lu-bao> Jucato, xD
<lu-bao> *laugh*
<Jucato> :D
<weatherman> hi, i have a very old pc (64mb of ram I think) and a kubuntu live cd, is there any way to just boot the linux kernel without the graphics and stuff?
* ruben needs help!
<lu-bao> weatherman, what do you have without programs and only kernel ? :> then your computer is very um yeah ^^" useless
<Jucato> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ruben> i cant find about the last commandline in these docs...
<lu-bao> weatherman, but you can try to boot in init 3 mode so that your comp stays at shell after booting :)
<weatherman> lu-bao: well ok I need a shell
<ruben> does know someone the last command here?
<weatherman> lu-bao: how do I boot in init 3?
<lu-bao> weatherman, yep but i dont know the command you need to boot in init3 mode :) only know that this helps ask others who know about boot parameters ^^
<lu-bao> or search google :)
<RickSeymour> If i install herd4 can i move onto herd 5 (if one appears) by using apt-get? or is it more complicated than that
<Jucato> RickSeymour: simply dist-upgrade
* Jucato doesn't know if there will be a Herd 5 though...
<RickSeymour> hmm... so in april when its released as .. err 7.04 can i do a dist-upgrade then?
<Jucato> yep
<RickSeymour> fantastic... might as well move to fiesty now then :) (on edgy at the moment).. rather happy with it (came from gentoo).. but am finding that quite a few of the packages are substantially older than in gentoo on the stable route
<waylandbill> RickSeymour: gentoo is rather bleeding edge. it can and will have newer packages.
<RickSeymour> True true, although there is always SVN :)
<dilucidate> Hi, I'm dual booting a macBook with mac OS X and kubuntu.  I want to get my mac partition readable/writable on kubuntu.(atleast readable) I can mount it easily enough but I don't have correct permissions to open most of the files I want to open.  How do I mount it with correct permissions.
<dilucidate> Here is my fstab entry..  /dev/sda2 /media/mac hfsplus rw,exec,auto,users 0 0
<FringeJacket> I just got beryl last night and now I have 8 desktops. my kde shows that I only have one and so does my beryl
<pauljw> FringeJacket: go into configure desktop and set your system to just 1 multiple desktop.  that's now 1 cube of 4 sides
<pauljw> sorry just reread and that is what you have... FringeJacket
<FringeJacket> pauljw yeah, I checked that first cause I made that mistake last night, ended up with 24 desktops
<[StingRay] > Hi, all can somebody tell me a console command to minimize all running applications (CTRL+ALT+D represented by a command)?
<jay> is there a way that i can download kde debs from the net?
<pauljw> FringeJacket: I had done that same thing which is why I jumped at the solution :)
<pauljw> I have no clue what could be going on
<FringeJacket> pauljw yeah, my friend laughed as soon as I did that last night
<FringeJacket> thansk for trying, I'll make RJ fix it
<pauljw> :)
<Jucato> [StingRay] : dcop kicker kicker toggleShowDesktop
<_eMaX_> is there anything substantial to say against moving from edgy to feisty now?
<[StingRay] > thanks Jucato. I just found out I was missing the --all-users --all-sessions, too
<Maxime> hi guys, i have a probleme with my audio cards, how can i install drivers ?
<Jucato> _eMaX_: yes. "alpha"
<_eMaX_> anyone using feisty so far?
<matsavhalev> _eMaX_: been using it a month or so
<_eMaX_> cool tnx
<jay> how do i change my chatname
<jay> ?
<matsavhalev> jay: /nick  newname
<Maxime> someone know how to install audio driver pls?
<muuhBDXi> when will kunbuntu have a usb version ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<matsavhalev> Maxime: which audio driver? is it not being loaded automatically?
<matsavhalev> muuhBDXi :   you can run it on usb already, i use it on an external usb harddrive
<Jucato> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah... hm..
<abattoir> muuhBDXi: no plans afaik, you can make one if you want ;)
<abattoir> i think he's asking for a version which runs of a flash drive
<abattoir> *off
<Maxime> Mat : no
<Hrontore> im wondering is there any way to get ipod to work with linux?
<Maxime> how to registred?
<muuhBDXi> version which runs of a flash drive
<matsavhalev> Hrontore: shouldnt be a problem at all
<muuhBDXi> yes
<Hrontore> but i cant use itunes
<Hrontore> its mac and windows only?
<FringeJacket> have you tried wine?
<Hrontore> no
<matsavhalev> Hrontore: use some other software otherwise, why use drm'd stuff?
<_eMaX_> muuhBDXI rather get one of those distros made for that - you don't want to constantly write to your memory stick
<FringeJacket> I got itunes to work with wine Hrontore
<Hrontore> huh ill have to dl that then
<Maxime> itunes work on kubu ?
<muuhBDXi> im looking for a usb version that runs from ram
<abattoir> muuhBDXi: i think dsl does that... slax too
<abattoir> muuhBDXi: check out their entries at distrowatch
<abattoir> !itunes | Maxime
<ubotu> Maxime: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<muuhBDXi> but how do i make run from ram by default ?
<abattoir> muuhBDXi: you generally pass the toram option during boot
<CuBone> I think there might be something wrong with my downloaded kubuntudvd. How can I check the md5 checksum under winxp?
<abattoir> muuhBDXi: you can remaster it to do it by default if you wish so
<FringeJacket> Ok, 8 desktops is getting annoying. someone needs to fix this!
<muuhBDXi> isnt that an option you set on the boot parameter ?
<waylandbill> I would think any usb one would run at least partly from ram (at least the same as a LiveCD does)
<abattoir> CuBone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<muuhBDXi> not partly
<waylandbill> muuhBDXi: oh. you want it to copy all to ram at boot.
<CuBone> Sweet thanks
<abattoir> muuhBDXi: i don't get what you mean
<abattoir> muuhBDXi: yeah, that's what i meant, that's what the toram option does, so you can remove your flash drive, for eg. after it's been loaded
<muuhBDXi> it should do it by default
<waylandbill> FringeJacket: beryl? If you have the desktop cube turned on, then it will add desktops.
<muuhBDXi> not having to do stuff manualy every time
<abattoir> muuhBDXi: i guess you'll have to remaster it then
<FringeJacket> waylandbill yeah, I have 1 kde manager and 1 on my beryl
<muuhBDXi> the os sahould work for the user not the user work fot the os
<abattoir> muuhBDXi: i guess it's a bit offtopic for this channel though, remastering...
<muuhBDXi> remaster ?
<waylandbill> FringeJacket: but I'm suspecting you have something set that requires more than 1 like the cube.
<muuhBDXi> theres no remastering needed
<waylandbill> FringeJacket: The KDE manager only affects it if KWin is the WM.
<abattoir> muuhBDXi: it's the process by which you 'modify' a live cd, or in your case a flash drive image to suit your needs
<waylandbill> muuhBDXi: there is if you don't want a cheat code to enable it.
<muuhBDXi> only add the cheat code by default to isolinux
<FringeJacket> waylandbill I beg to differ, I played around with it and it gave me 16 right now
<waylandbill> FringeJacket: yes. you are right. It acts as a multiplier.
<Hrontore> okay i have the wine package, how do i install it?
<muuhBDXi> and only fi it didnt find engh ram would it run has ususal
<matsavhalev> Hrontore: why not just sudo apt-get install wine?
<waylandbill> Hrontore: dpkg -i, but it's in apt
<FringeJacket> waylandbill yeah, unfortunately its not a divider too
<Hrontore> lol, close adept, open apt...
<waylandbill> FringeJacket: the answer still is to look in beryl options to remove options that require multiple desktops
<Hrontore> okay its installed how do i get to it?
<FringeJacket> waylandbill I have it at 1 on there, what options are requiring multiple desktops besides that?
<Hrontore> how do i run wine, add it to the gui?
<abattoir> Hrontore: wine <file.exe> in a command line
<Jucato> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<abattoir> Hrontore: windows applications installed through wine generally appear in the menu
<waylandbill> FringeJacket: I don't know off hand. I did notice that having 1 there didn't make it 1. You'd think that if that was 1, then all the options that required multiple desktops just would be disabled. But remember it's early in development
<SJB> hi, how can i shutdown the xserver? Ctrl-Alt-Backspace restarts it every time
<waylandbill> SJB: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<muuhBDXi> can i run WoW in wine ?
<CuBone> If you use cedega wow plays fine.
<muuhBDXi> cedega is non-free
<CuBone> unfortuantly yes
<FringeJacket> waylandbill right, I forgot about that...   I guess I'll play wround with it til I figure it out
<Jucato> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<muuhBDXi> is there a torrent with cedega ?
<Jucato> cedega cvs is free
* FringeJacket will brb switching buildings and probably going to loose my wireless connection
<muuhBDXi> cedega breaks the gpl
<waylandbill> SJB: Technically speaking, Ctrl-Alt-BS is stopping the Xserver. KDM is just starting it back up. But I know you mean shut it down for good. :-)
<muuhBDXi> gpl says you have to submit the code changes you make under gpl
<muuhBDXi> so cedega is breaking the gpl
<muuhBDXi> is wine gpled ?
<SJB> [16:17:53]  <waylandbill> SJB: /etc/init.d/kdm stop <- frozen, i see the Kubuntu Logo and a frozen bar
<waylandbill> SJB: switch to VT1 Ctrl-Alt-F1
<MarkC> muuhBDXi: i guess so.
<Lynoure> muuhBDXi: they do not give the source to their users if they ask? (anyway, more #ubuntu-offtopic matter than a support issue)
<MarkC> cedega is the proprietary gaming version of wine
<Jucato> muuhBDXi: please visit their webpages for more information
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SJB> while its frozen or before i kill it? ;-)
<waylandbill> SJB: actually, you should've used a VT to stop kdm and not a konsole window
<muuhBDXi> cedega used to be free
<muuhBDXi> before it changed name
<MarkC> muuhBDXi: it still is last time i heard, but you have to compile it :)
<SJB> ah k
<chavo> muuhBDXi, cedega doesn't break the gpl the source code is available
<waylandbill> doesn't cedega cvs have the source?
<muuhBDXi> any one has cedega compiled ?
<chavo> yes but it doesn't include a couple of feautures
<muuhBDXi> cedega cvs is from older version and dosent compile i bet
<chavo> go to the transgaming site
<MarkC> i dont have to, i can play wc3 in wine already :)
<MarkC> they did good work on that one
<chavo> wine's directx layer has come a long way recently
<Hrontore> how do i list dir?
<waylandbill> chavo: is it DX9 compatible yet?
<hatta> is there still a big difference between wine and winex
<slyfox> Where do I submit a bug report for Kubuntu ?
<chavo> waylandbill, it supports some d9 stuff sure, but not 100%
<chavo> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<|lostbyte|> hatta, yes there, is..
<hatta> winex is still more capable?
<chavo> winex is cedega before they changed the name
<|lostbyte|> Hrontore, ls ?
<Hrontore> thnx
<SJB> ehhh nothing happens at Ctrl-Alt-F1, sorry im very new to linux :D
<cadkins> he.  just got here.  kindda new to IRC but what's going on?
<Vincent_k> what does this mean?!??  in.tftpd[6008] 	tftpd: oack: Operation not permitted
<BluesKaj> cadkins, we're waiting :)
<Vincent_k> I have googled and googled but find nothing
<BluesKaj> what were you trying to do , Vincent_k
<Vincent_k> I'm trying to netboot a box
<Vincent_k> I have dhcp3 server running and working fine and tftpd-hpa running
<Vincent_k> the client gets an ip just fine but when trying to cennect to tftp that msg pops up in syslog
<jernej> this works
<jernej> is this on freenode?
<BluesKaj> that's beyond my experience and scope ...i can barely keep samba running on my home network :0
<BluesKaj> jernej, yes it is
<Vincent_k> I have given up on samba ;)
<jernej> then why i can't see myself with a windows machine?
<BluesKaj> I've received a lot of help with it here
<BluesKaj> what irc client are you using , jernej ?
<jernej> xchat on windows and i'm trying ubuntu, so i'm suing konversation
<alexicon> irssi ftw!!
<alexicon> oh gui irc?
<alexicon> kopete is fine.. keeps everything in one place anyway
<BluesKaj> konversation is good , so what's the problem jernej?
<jernej> nothing..
<jernej> i'm with windows machine in this channel on freenode network
<jernej> but it isn't same thing
<BluesKaj> you said Quote "why i can't see myself with a windows machine?"
<jernej> oh that's #ubuntu, silly me
<jernej> :x
<BluesKaj> this is a #Kubuntu chat
<rockprincess> hello! i have a problem, after rebooting i get the following error "failed to start X Server (your graphical interface)" ... i already tried to reconfigure the X server by sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SJB> how i can switch to VT1? nothing happens at Ctrl+Alt+F1
<BluesKaj> rockprincess, F7 ?
<fdoving> SJB: 'chvt 1'
<BluesKaj> same SJB
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: you mean i should press F7?
<BluesKaj> yes
<fdoving> Vincent_k: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/416872.html
<BluesKaj> what happens?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F7
<SJB> nothing
<weatherman> by chance does anybody remember howto print the partition table in msdos?
<SJB> and chvt 1 says there is no description for the consolo
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: i just loaded GRUB and found out there are 2 different kernels: ubuntu kernel 2.6.17-10-386 and ubuntu kernel 2.6.17-11-186
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: i just loaded GRUB and found out there are 2 different kernels: ubuntu kernel 2.6.17-10-386 and ubuntu kernel 2.6.17-11-386
<rockprincess> upps typo
<jernej> hi
<BluesKaj> whichever one works is the one to choose . i guess :)
<jernej> i got this program in a .tar file
<jernej> how do i install it?
<jernej> oh wait nvm
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: i think it's mainly a NVIDIA issue....i installed Easyubuntu and it installed an NVIDIA driver...and after rebooting i cant seem to start the xserver anymore :(
<cadkins> @rockprincess : i have the same thing.  I've tried both and both boot to my desktop just fine.
<BluesKaj> fdoving, .. rockprincess needs you ! :)
<eeos> hi there. anybody who has installed ecplise on kubuntu 6.10, making it work using all ope source java packages?
<rockprincess> cadkins: how did you fix it then?
<SJB> :( shut just want to shutdown the xserver
<SJB> -shut
<cadkins> rockprincess :  i didn't just left it.  I have a big episond with the install.
<cadkins> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=13937.0
<alexicon> yeah eeos i have eclipse in kubuntu
<alexicon> its on apt
<alexicon> what java packages are you trying to use anyway
<eeos> alexicon php eclipse
<eeos> alexicon but I would like to use all open source packages
<waylandbill> SJB: what about other VTs? can you get to VT2 for instance?
<alexicon> think its initial install is open source.. its only stuff you addon after wards tht might not be
<alexicon> i dont quite understand what your issue is
<SJB> when you say me how, im a newb ;-)
<waylandbill> Ctrl-Alt-F2
<cobros02> HELLO
<eeos> alexicon when you install eclipse, you tend to install java as well, which is not open source
<cecko_> Hi boys and girls, where is the /etc/hotplug/usb folder in Edgy, please?
<rockprincess> BluesKaj: ctrl + alt F7 didn't do anything really..
<eeos> alexicon unless you use one of the open source implementations
<eeos> alexicon which do not have the same funcionalities of full closed source java
<waylandbill> SJB: just so you know, X is usually running on VT7 in case you need to get back.
<BluesKaj> it would be nice to get FF to play the wm (mozilla mplayerplugin) videos in this URL but for some reason it won't ...konqueror plays the video with no prob ...
<eeos> alexicon so I wanted to know it worked with the open source implementations of java
<alexicon> oh i see
<alexicon> never tried sorry
<alexicon> time for me to go home
<BluesKaj> sorry rockprincess , that's kinda out of my knowledgebase :(
<SJB> nothing happens at Ctrl+Alt+F1 - F7 does nothing
<waylandbill> rockprincess: can't get X to come up? look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log or pastebin it
<BluesKaj> yeah , sorry SJB
<waylandbill> SJB: that's odd for sure.
<rockprincess> waylandbill: i can't start the Xserver, and i don't know how to pastebin the Xorg.0.log withouth the GUI to navigate the firefox
<MarkC> hey, can anybody tell me what package i need to install to integrate firefox with kde?
<gdiebel> MarkC: in what way?
<MarkC> i mean to use the qt file management functions, desktop wallpaper support etc.?
<SJB> i still see the desktop and nothing happens
<waylandbill> MarkC: re-write firefox in qt. ;-)
<Jucato> MarkC: afaik, there's currently no single like that
<gdiebel> MarkC: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327828
<Jucato> MarkC: you might be interested in what these pages say: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntegrateFirefoxWithKDE and http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Integrate_Firefox_with_KDE
<rockprincess> waylandbill: is there a way i could backup /home without loosing my configurations when i re-install the system?
<MarkC> waylandbill: firefox isnt even written in gtk...
<MarkC> or is it?
<MarkC> thanks gdiebel, Jucato!  :-D
<Jucato> MarkC: on Linux it uses GTK
<KiPSeRoN> !live cd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<SJB> i just want to install the dumb graphic card driver
<KiPSeRoN> !my live cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my live cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KiPSeRoN> !livecd
<waylandbill> rockprincess: if /home is on the same partition as /, then you'll have to back it up or copy it somewhere else (if you plan to reformat / on re-install)
<Tuumba> do u know anyone how to install a tv card to my ubuntu 6.06 ?
<waylandbill> rockprincess: that's why I make / on one partition and /home on another.
<frojnd> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Jucato> !tvcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockprincess> waylandbill: i think i've separated them on two partitions / being on one, and /home being on the other one
<Tuumba> its analog - not digital..
<Tuumba> i need a program and a driver for it :(
<rockprincess> waylandbill: i've used gparted to formate my harddisk and then installed kubuntu
<waylandbill> rockprincess: ok. when you re-install, set the /home mount point as necessary and double check and triple check that you tell it NOT to format /home.
<rockprincess> waylandbill: good idea, thanks ;)
<Vincent_k> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<SJB> thx for helping...
<waylandbill> rockprincess: but formatting the / partition should be okay.
<andy__> can anyone tell me if the repo's are the same for 64bit as 32 bit kubuntu?
<fdoving> they are.
<andy__> am having some nightmares.. :(
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> some aren't
<fdoving> the official ones are.
<Tuumba> anybody dont know ??
<andy__> and the univers/multivers?
<Lynoure> Tuumba: it would help if you would tell them which tv card it is
<Jucato> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Tuumba> just a min plz...
<BluesKaj> what is the function of : autom4te.cache ?
<Jucato> Tuumba: ^^^
<Tuumba> got it
<fdoving> BluesKaj: http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/manual/autoconf-2.57/html_node/autoconf_180.html
<Tuumba> la conte deluxe ( it has philips chipset )
<BluesKaj> thx fdoving
<Tuumba> is mythTV a ubuntu relase ?
<BluesKaj> no
<bonbonthejon> Tuumba: its not specifically for ubuntu, but it works great with kubuntu, I use it at home
<cadkins> can anyone give me some info on getting Kubuntu seeing the front USB connections?
<bonbonthejon> cadkins: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> can ppl using Firefox check this site for me pls ...video won't play with the plugins I have in FF ( including the mplayerplugin - the site claims that it uses windows media ) ...konqueror does the video just fine  : http://www.cbc.ca/video/
<bonbonthejon> cadkins: kubuntu should be able to see then, unless the bios can't see them
<bonbonthejon> cadkins: try lsusb to see the ports and things plugged in
<gorgonizer> eeos: would you have ADSL from The Phone Co-op??
<gorgonizer> Are the front USB prots attached to the motherboard???
<gorgonizer> *ports...
<cadkins> i have 4 USB connections on my Dell.   When I plug into those, nothig happens.  When I plug in to the back, Kubuntu sees the USB stick fine
<BluesKaj> cadkins , did you check storage media in the suystem menu
<Jucato> cadkins: looks like the USB at the front are not connected to the motherboard
<cadkins> @Blues Kaj : yeah nothing there
<cadkins> Jucato, I don't think they are.
<BluesKaj> cadkins, do they work in windows ?
<Jucato> If they're not connected, no OS in the world will be able to make anything happen :D
<Jucato> (unless that OS can magically connect disconnected wires...
<Jucato> )
<BluesKaj> hehe
<cadkins> oh...LOL  Well I guess they are then.  They work under windows
<Jucato> hm... they should work the same as the ones at the back...
<Jucato> (afaik... mine are disconnected... stupid case...)
<BluesKaj> yeah the front usbs work fine on my Compaq
<BluesKaj> as do the card readers
<cadkins> hmmm..well, I'll give it a go again when I get home this evening.  Maybe I just wasn't patient enough which is usally the case
<cadkins> it's a crazy computer anyway.  Windows had to have a driver to load the SATA drive!!
<BluesKaj> Jucato, check this site for me pls ...video won't play with the plugins I have in FF ( including the mplayerplugin - the site claims that it uses windows media ) ...konqueror does the video just fine  : http://www.cbc.ca/video/
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I don't have firefox plugins. sorry
<BluesKaj> ok, np
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you have mozilla-mplayer right?
<Jucato> have you tried the other mozilla plugins?
<BluesKaj> works ok in konq ...would you beleive that ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what is konq using to play the video?
<BluesKaj> yes mozilla mplayerplugin
<BluesKaj> dunno , how can i tell ?
* Jucato checks
<Jucato> embedded kmplayer
<BluesKaj> kmplayer/xine_config
<BluesKaj> opened it with konq in the terminal
* skirk A F K
<Hrontore> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Hrontore> ?
<spawn57> how would I check if a card reader that's built into the notebook works with linux?
<enno_> download a copy of knoppix
<julle_> How do i empty the trash in kubuntu?
<KaoticEvil> anyone free to lend a hand?
<enno_> julle, klick on the icon in the kde bar and choose the button
<enno_> sth like clear trash
<julle_> enno_: but i dont see my trashcan
<Tuumba> doesnt anyone know how to setup my tv card ???
<meta-morph-OS> a guy in #SUSE keeps asking us ubuntu questions..will someone plz comeover and help him
<enno_> than make a right klick on the kde bar and choose add mini-program
<enno_> then search for the trash bin
<julle_> ok
<julle_> thx
<enno_> ;-)
<VonKrolok> Hello guys, I'm sorry to interrupt, I'm a Windows user about to be Converted to the real OS
<VonKrolok> I was looking for some info if you can help
<Ash-Fox> VonKrolok, go ahead.
<KaoticEvil> im having some problems with a wireless connection
<VonKrolok> first off: I'm a photoshop user, can I use photoshop on Linux expressively Kubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> KaoticEvil, such as?
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: depends :)
<cadkins> VonKrolok : you can use Wine to install PS7.  I run it just fine
<VonKrolok> what do you mean Hyper?
<KaoticEvil> Ash-Fox: well, XP and Vista will both connect to my wireless router
<Tuumba> i think ubuntu doesnt support tv cards :S
<KaoticEvil> Kubuntu Dapper, however, will not
<cadkins> CS and CS2 do not install
<hatta> sure it does, depending on the card
<Ash-Fox> VonKrolok, depends on the version. http://appdb.winehq.org/ contains more information on which photoshop versions are supported and how well they're supported under wine
<waylandbill> VonKrolok: another option is gimp
<hatta> my geforce4mx440 tvout works just fine
<Tuumba> tv cardss
<hatta> and my hauppage wintv capture card works just fine too
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: either run it through wine (or crossover office)... however that  did not work for me all too well... alternatively you could use some vm software to run a virtual windows
<Ash-Fox> VonKrolok, another option is Krita, which has a similar interface to photoshop
<frojnd> how can I instal USB Bluetooth adapter
<Tuumba> how u did it
<KaoticEvil> my Radeon VE used to work just fine too, btw :)
<VonKrolok> I know of Gimp, but being used to photoshop workflow it's quite hard to change on the go
<Tuumba> i m new on ubuntu
<Tuumba> just trying set up it
<hyper_ch> or there is a photoshop layout addon for gimp.. that makes the interface just look like photoshop
<hatta> Tuumba, I googled for howtows
<VonKrolok> Krita...will take a note of that
<waylandbill> VonKrolok: pratice makes perfect. :-)
<VonKrolok> tell me about it wayland...
<cadkins> VonKrolok : I could never get used to Gimp.  Just couldn't do it.
<Ash-Fox> KaoticEvil, close the wireless manager, do sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop, then open up the wireless manager and see if it works
<Tuumba> hatta what is ur nation ?
<hatta> US
<Tuumba> i see ok...
<johnf_> Is there a difference between running Kubuntu and installing KDE on Ubuntu?  Not really sure what Kubuntu
<VonKrolok> next off: can I install Kubuntu on an NTFS partition? I mean Edgy Eft
<hyper_ch> johnf_: yes there is
<VonKrolok> I know the drivers just came out
<Ash-Fox> johnf_, yes, kubuntu is presetup with kubuntu-desktop, not the kde meta package
<hatta> hyper_ch, there is?
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: you can't install it on a ntfs partition
<hatta> what is it?
<KaoticEvil> Ash-Fox: it detects the wireless network, and i can have it attempt to connect
<Ash-Fox> VonKrolok, nope.
<cadkins> VonKrolok : NTFS does not exist in Linux.  It will rewrite teh partition to extf3 I think
<cadkins> It can see the partition though
<KaoticEvil> but it always says "Connection Failed:
<Ash-Fox> KaoticEvil, did you do what I said?
<hyper_ch> hatta: kubuntu has kde nicely integrated and it looks nice when yu boot up... also default installed programs are different in kubuntu than when you have an ubuntu and add kubuntu-desktop or kde itself
<VonKrolok> ok, so the file system is unique, nothing to do with FAT32
<hatta> as I understood it, kubuntu was just ubuntu without ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop instead
<KaoticEvil> doing it now
<Ash-Fox> VonKrolok, generally more reliable/faster than NTFS/FAT32
<cadkins> VonKrolok : yes
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: you can't install it on fat32 either I think... as fat32 won't allow file permissions as does ext2/3
<VonKrolok> ok, I was not comparing, knowing just them two I know nothing of the around situation
<Ash-Fox> Unlike windows, you won't the previous version of a file that's been locked for writing too on NTFS, and you won't randomly lose files if you reset/crash/poweroff like in fat32
<johnf_> thanks here is the issue- I have a client that wants to run some software I developed on Ubuntu but I need KDE. What do you guys suggest I tell him?
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: however you can use fat32 as a common exchange partiton between your windows and linux install
<Ash-Fox> *won't lose
<VonKrolok> I would rather go for NTFS with the new NNTFS drivers
<VonKrolok> FAT32 is a waste of time
<VonKrolok> and of files
<Ash-Fox> johnf_, do you need just the kdelibs?
<hyper_ch> johnf_: this client has an ubuntu installed?
<waylandbill> hatta: the question was difference between ubuntu with KDE and kubuntu. which there is. if they would've asked about kubuntu-desktop it would be different
<johnf_> I developed the software for KDE not developed on Ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> johnf_, what exactly do you need from KDE?
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: I tend to think the ntfs-3g drivers still as experimental.... you might loos all the data when using those
<hatta> waylandbill, I don't see your point
<KaoticEvil> Ash-Fox: it still fails
<VonKrolok> I see your point Hyper
<johnf_> Well Yes ON kdelibs (used pykde) but would like KOffice etc too.
<hyper_ch> johnf_: the easiest thing probably is to have him install the kubuntu-desktop --> in the shell:    sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Ash-Fox> KaoticEvil, okay, well it's not the network managers conflicting -- what channel is your rotuer on?
<KaoticEvil> 6
<Ash-Fox> KaoticEvil, wep or wpa?
<hyper_ch> johnf_: that should take care of all necessary kde libs and he should then be able to run the program from the gnome session
<KaoticEvil> neither
<KaoticEvil> im running unencrypted
<VonKrolok> so, if I have a hard drive that has been formatted in one way or another Kubuntu, upon installation will reformat the drive according to its filesystem needs
<waylandbill> hatta: if I install ubuntu and then apt-get kde, i don't get the same thing as installing ubuntu and apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Ash-Fox> ... Okay
<VonKrolok> am I right?
<johnf_> Great that will work - thanks for the everyone!
<hatta> oh I see
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: chances are very, very slim that something will happen... but in case it does then you might loose all data on that ntfs partition :)
<Ash-Fox> KaoticEvil, tell the wireless manager to forget all the settings, then try connecting again
<KaoticEvil> i live in the middle of nowhere, this is the only wireless network around here lol
<Ash-Fox> johnf_, no don't tell him that
<Ash-Fox> johnf_, that will break his system
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: when installing ubuntu it will ask what diskdrive/partition to use
<waylandbill> KaoticEvil: with the right equipment, someone can snif wireless up to miles away.
<KaoticEvil> it got to "Testing Connection" then failed
<Ash-Fox> johnf_, if you just want standard kde, you can install the 'kde' package, but that's a lot of packages
<VonKrolok> using some sort of fdisk as far as I can gather
<johnf_> Really ?  So what do I tell him?
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: you could resize your ntfs partitions beforehand and then you can let the largest non-partitioned space to be used
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: or you could manually resize the ntfs partitions during the ubuntu install and set up all on your own
<johnf_> Sounds like he is better off with Kubuntu RIGHT?
<Ash-Fox> johnf_, as I said, if you just want the standard KDE installation, you can tell him to install the 'kde' package. but its' really a lot of packages, what exactly does your program rely on? we can install less packages that way.
<KaoticEvil> i dont get it... Vista and XP connect just fine
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: what I did when I first installed linux I used partitionmagic to resize my ntfs partition :) but before resizing you need to defragment it 1-2 times
<Ash-Fox> Anyone happen to know of a way in a bash script to determine if a port is open or not?
<VonKrolok> ok, assume I have a laptop with 1 partition NTFS and a winXP pro installed on it
<Hrontore> okay quicktime has been running for to long
<VonKrolok> I don't care of what's on it
<johnf_> the prg is an inventory program written in Python using the pyKDE module for several of the interfaces.  Also interfaces to KOffice via DCop
<Hrontore> i think its just installing over and over
<VonKrolok> I put in the cd
<Alumin> Ash-Fox: you could use netstat or fuser
<VonKrolok> and hit the install icon
<VonKrolok> what happens?
<Ash-Fox> VonKrolok, you get a language prompt, then it asks you what you want todo with your harddrive, if you want to use the entire harddrive, resize your existing partition and install kubuntu etc.
<Alumin> VonKrolok: you'll be prompted to repartition I'd asume
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: you should care... do you want to dual-boot... meaning having the option of booting into windows or booting into linux at the start?
<VonKrolok> I would like to have dual bott yes, so I can have my photoshop on win XP without probs
<VonKrolok> boot*
<Hrontore> okay how do i stop the quicktime installer, its just running over and over
<pablo_> hi
<Hrontore> hey
<Hrontore> what up?
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: ok, then before you install ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu or edubuntu I recommend to (1) make backups (2) defragment your harddisk
<pablo_> ubuntu is the best OS
* VonKrolok nods
<Dr_willis> defrag/scandisk - befor resizing is suggested
<Dr_willis> using a 2nd dedicated hard drive.. is even better. :)
<pablo_> yeah
<waylandbill> hyper_ch: words to live by
<Alumin> do you guys trust non-native partition tools to resize NTFS?
<waylandbill> especially step 1
<Alumin> y'all are braver than I
<pablo_> gparted
<VonKrolok> I don't care of what's inside the harddrive
<pablo_> yeah
<Dr_willis> Alumin,  i cant say that ive ever seen them trash a system... I have seen partition magic trash stuff... :)
<VonKrolok> I will mirror it anyway
<waylandbill> Alumin: I've resized ntfs with Linux partitioning tools many times.
<hyper_ch> Alumin: I have done a couple of times resizing with PartitionMagic and it always worked fine for me... however one of my buddies tried it on his computer and everything got corrupted.... resizing a partition is ALWAYS a risk
<Dr_willis> but this is why  it 'pays to backup'
<johnf_> Thanks all I just finished reading the website and it has all the information I need.
<waylandbill> no matter what tool you use there is risk.
<pablo_> do you know haw can I do for speed up internet?
<Dr_willis> power failure during resize = bad
<Hrontore> when installing windows apps where do i put them?
<hyper_ch> pablo_: is your router IPv6 compatible?
<Alumin> partitionmatic I would trust (well, as much as I trust _anything_ to resize NTFS)...those guys actually have support from MS with the filesystem format
<Dr_willis> Hrontore,  you use wine.. and it makes a .wine dir to keep things in.
<hyper_ch> pablo_: if not, then you can deactivate IPv6... that will speed up things
<pablo_> mmm... i dont know
<hyper_ch> pablo_: then you could try to disable it
<Hrontore> so when it goes to other installations like quick time just okay okay okay
<Alumin> which is interesting considering Dr_willis' experiences :p
<pablo_> yeah... how can i do it?
<Dr_willis> >hic< wine
<hyper_ch> pablo_: google for it... ubuntu disable ipv6 --> that should return something... or then search the ubuntu forum
<VonKrolok> ok, I back up then as far as I'm concerned I can have even a blank disk freshly formatted
<VonKrolok> prob still stays
<Dr_willis> Ive had so many problems with Partition magic.. that i dont even use it any more.. (cant afford to anyway)
<pablo_> thanks.
<VonKrolok> can I format with Kubuntu CD?
<waylandbill> Dr_willis: oh yeah. I've had a power failure during a resize before. :-/
<Dr_willis> the gparted live cd's seem to work well for me.
<pablo_> hyper_ch: thanks
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: yes, you can format with the kubuntu cd... but lets try first dual-booting :)
<Hrontore> okay Dr_willis how do i  stop the quicktime installer, its just running
<VonKrolok> ok, go on
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: ok, now that you have backuped your data... do disk defragmentation on the ntfs drive
<hyper_ch> that will take some time
* VonKrolok nods
<waylandbill> I've had problems with partition tragic too. GPartEd livecd does just fine.
<Dr_willis> Hrontore,  if ya can see the window use 'xkill' perhaps.. or pkill wine,  i rarely mess with wine much any more
<BluesKaj> Hrontore, exit the terminal
<Hrontore> done
<Hrontore> ...
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: best to run defragmentation 2-3 times
<hyper_ch> it will be much quicker the 2nd and 3rd time
<VonKrolok> of course
<VonKrolok> please carry on
<Dr_willis> i found it odd one day when i formated a new drive under windows.. and it had 1 file on it that was fraggmented.. (3k file) :)
<waylandbill> :)
<Hrontore> ahh, the bars fills goes to zero, then fills again
<Hrontore> make the bad man stop!!
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: you have the live cd or do you use the alternate one?
<VonKrolok> LiveCD
<VonKrolok> but it takes nothing to get the other
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: I tend to think the install is smoother with the alternate cd... do you have two pcs?
<VonKrolok> as a matter of fact I have 3
<hyper_ch> good :) well then get the alternate one... it's better for install... the live cd sometimes has a few problems
<Dr_willis> i agree there.. alt-cd install seems to work better
<VonKrolok> no prob
<hyper_ch> (although I have to add, the first time I installed from the live-cd I had no problems either....)
<VonKrolok> if it's prooven smoother I have no prob in getting the other CD with a 2Mbit connection ;)
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: also upload 2mbit?
<VonKrolok> unfortunately not
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: same here... 1 mbit download... 250kbit upload
<VonKrolok> anyway, lets get back to business
<VonKrolok> as I start the installation in the free partition everything should go smoothly
<VonKrolok> asking if I want to install a boot menu
<VonKrolok> am I missing something?
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: well, just go ahead until you are at the partition thingy.... there you then select manual partitioning or setup... I don't remember what exactely it was called
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: from there we can help again
<VonKrolok> that was a drill man, I'm not installing it now
<VonKrolok> I'm moving out of my appartment, as soon as I settle in the new I'll sort it out
<VonKrolok> but I appreciate your dedication ;)
<hyper_ch> well, upon the partition menu select "manually2 or something similar
<VonKrolok> I wanted to make up my mind on how it works
<hyper_ch> then you first have to resize your current one
<hyper_ch> once that is done you can then create new ones
<hyper_ch> recommended is a swap partition (type: swap) with about the double size of your ram
<VonKrolok> use of which?
<hyper_ch> then a "root" partition (type "ext3" and mounting point "/") which should be at least 5gb... I prefer 10GB myself
<hyper_ch> and thrid I would create a "home" partition (type "ext3" and mountin point "/home") --> make this as big as you want... this is where your "Documents and Settings" are being stored
<hyper_ch> to say it in windows terms :)
<hyper_ch> it's very good to have that as an own partition :)
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: what do you mean "use of which"?
<VonKrolok> the use of the swap partition and which filesystem it should have?
<VonKrolok> what is the use of a swap partition and which file system shall I use?
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: use filesystem "swap" for the swap... this is the virtual ram...
<hyper_ch> VonKrolok: in windows it's that big huge file in c:\
<VonKrolok> page file...
<hyper_ch> pagesys or something
<VonKrolok> i got it now
<hyper_ch> in linux you have it on an own partition
<VonKrolok> keep it safe uh ;)
<Alzi2> Hi everyone. I was wondering how i could split my harddisk so that my home directory is on a seperate partition, to make things run faster. It's not the case now. The thing i need help with is.... read the text i just gave you!
<jhutchins> VonKrolok: The swap partition increases your effective memory; you usually don't need to format it, just mark it as swap.
<jhutchins> VonKrolok: If you need to format it, the program is "mkswap".
<VonKrolok> I know, virtual memory on fisical
<VonKrolok> smashing ;)
<jhutchins> VonKrolok: Make it approximately 2x your physical RAM up to 2G.
<VonKrolok> yeah, I got that
<jhutchins> VonKrolok: It's also possible to use a swap file instead.
<VonKrolok> but I guess a dedicated partition is better
<jhutchins> Alzi2: It won't run any faster that way.
<waylandbill> Alzi2: create a parition for home and mount it as such.
<jhutchins> Alzi2: The main thing about a seperate home is that you can change the rest of the linux system without changing your own data.
<jhutchins> Alzi2: Unfortunately, the hidden config files can cause serious problems if you do that.
<jhutchins> Alzi2: I recommend using a single partition unless you have seperate drives.
<jhutchins> Alzi2: That way all of your space is available to whatever you need it for.
<waylandbill> Changing the distro can cause problems with a seperate home, but clean installing the same distro does great with seperate home.
<linracoon> its imposible to install kubuntu-ppc 6.02
<linracoon> any help?
<linracoon> when i enter startx gives error
<Alzi2> jhutchins: Hmm... how to get things to run faster, then? i'm trying to optimise my pc because it has gotten fairly slow
<hyper_ch> linracoon: what error?
<jhutchins> Alzi2: Simplify your window manager.  Turn off effects and toys, remove applets from the system tray.  Run a simpler window manager like xfce.
<jhutchins> Alzi2: Add more RAM.
<Alzi2> jhutchins: So i have to say goodbye to KDE? why?
<waylandbill> faster CPU. :-)
<jhutchins> Alzi2: You don't have to, but if you want speed you have to trade something.
<Alzi2> hmm........ but that means i have to switch my desktop environment YET AGAIN and i'm tired of that...
<waylandbill> Alzi2: turn off all the services you don't need running all the time.
<hyper_ch> Alzi2: what computer specs do you have?
<jhutchins> Then don't, just turn off services, effects.
<Alzi2> because, i was once bored of XFCE and decided to try KDE, then GNOME, then KDE, then XFCE, and so on.
<jhutchins> Alzi2: KDE does use more resources, especially if you have things like transparency and animations enabled.
<waylandbill> features always come at a cost.
<jhutchins> Alzi2: On the other hand, KDE uses more shared code than any other system, so if you use all KDE apps, it's more efficient over all.
<Alzi2> hyper_ch: Motherboard: PCchips M811LU with 8xAGP 5xPCI 6xUSB2.0 and CNR. CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2800+. Memory: 512MB RAM. Harddisk: Maxtor 80GB 7200RPM. Videocard: ATI Radeon 9250SE.
<jhutchins> To quote the original Mad Max, "Speed costs money.  How fast do you want to go?".
<waylandbill> Alzi2: sounds like my home system. It moves along pretty nicely.
<hyper_ch> Alzi2: you have 3d running for your ati card?
<jhutchins> Mine's about the same, runs as fast as I need.
<Alzi2> hyper_ch: open-source radeon driver, aiglx disabled
<jhutchins> Alzi2: Where are you trying to get more speed?
<Dr_willis> more ram would help.
<Alzi2> jhutchins: Overall computer performance (happens in Windows too), harddisk and application startup. Menu's and desktop switching
<Dr_willis> more ram always helps. :)
* hyper_ch needs more ram
<jhutchins> Alzi2: Wow.  I don't see any significant lag in any of that here, and I've got a slower processor.
<Alzi2> I am not willing to spend any money because i don't have that.
<jhutchins> Alzi2: About the only thing you can do is to get a faster disk then.
<Dr_willis> ive ran kde on similer systems.. but with more ram.. no issues.
<Alzi2> jhutchins: This computer has the strange habit to become slower and slower after more and more use. Rebooting doesn't help. It just gets slower and slower every time you use it
<jhutchins> Alzi2: Get a 10k, or go with _physical_, not software, RAID.
<jhutchins> Alzi2: How much free disk space?
<Alzi2> jhutchins: Filesystem is EXT3.
<Alzi2> jhutchins: 42% in use of /dev/hda2:mountpoint /
<jhutchins> Alzi2: Could be you have a thermal problem.  Install the lmsensors package.
<Dr_willis> he may not have DMA enabled for some reason also.
<Alzi2> jhutchins: Package lmsensors not found
<Alzi2> /dev/hda:
<Alzi2>  Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.12 seconds =  38.52 MB/sec
<Alzi2> /dev/hda:
<Alzi2>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<MarkC> what app do i get if i want to edit pdf files?
<Dr_willis> hmm  Timing buffered disk reads:   46 MB in  0.84 seconds =  54.89 MB/sec
<Dr_willis> thats on my sata drive
<Dr_willis> cheap upgrade = more ram.
<Heavenquake> I want to rip an audio CD. It complains about no encoder. How do I get one? I would like to rip as FLAC
<Dr_willis> Heavenquake,  fire up the package manager and install some.
<Dr_willis> !find flac
<ubotu> Found: flac, libflac++-dev, libflac++5c2, libflac-dev, libflac-doc (and 12 others)
<hyper_ch> Dr_willis: how do you get that disk drive data?
<Dr_willis> hybrid,  sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda1
<Dr_willis> i think the sudo is needed.. not sure
<Alzi2> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<hyper_ch> Dr_willis: thx :)
<bxnp> good somebody check this picture out, and point me a solutrion for my redrawing problem for my windows decoration http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/garba.png
<Hrontore> just so im clear, i dont need to change any of the file settings when installing with wine?
<Dr_willis> Hrontore,  installing what with wine?
<Dr_willis> and what filesettings?
<Hrontore> itunesetup.exe
<Alzi2> jhutchins: Does it help choosing another filesystem?
<Dr_willis> wine itunesetup.exe and keep hitting 'next' i guess.
<bxnp> what about itumessetup.exe Hrontore
<Hrontore> its installes the ipod drivers, quicktime and itunes
<Dr_willis> good luck :) you may need it.
<bxnp> did you read the story from surgy
<Hrontore> ill take it
<waylandbill> or run amarok or gtkpod
<bxnp> Hrontore: http://www.postproductie.nl/?p=9
<Alzi2> jhutchins: CPU temperature is 40 degrees
<hyper_ch> Alzi2: celsius? fahrenheit?
<Alzi2> hyper_ch: celsius
<bxnp> anybody know a solution for my decoration drawing problem
<Lynx-> Is there any panel applet in KDE that would show network traffic status?
<Zapt> tons!
<jhutchins> Alzi2: Check the temps when you first star up, then when you notice the slow-down.  Might be other than CPU.
<Zapt> l
<Zapt> Lynx-: Use Superkaramba with Aero
<bxnp> yes
<bxnp> Lynx-:
<bxnp> install knemo
<bxnp> it looks nice
<bxnp> and works good
<Lynx-> ok, I shall try both of them, thanks
<bxnp> and you can configure it for different interfaces
<bxnp> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=12956
<Alzi2> Is it worth switching to Xfce?
<Zapt> Alzi2: Depends on the things you want to do
<Zapt> If you have an old machine, maybe yes
<NotFaint> Hi... busy in here?
<bxnp> Lynx-: http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/garba.png take a look at the icon next to the clock on top that is knemo Lynx-
<Lynx-> mm
<Lynx-> It's not actually the thing I'm looking for
<NotFaint> I wondered if anyone might be able to answer some questions I have about QTPartEd I'm running off the Kubuntu live-CD.
<Lynx-> I want to see some kind of graph built-in in the panel
<bxnp> oh ke
<Alzi2> Zapt: It's kind of old, but not too old. Specs are:
<Alzi2> Motherboard: PCchips M811LU with 8xAGP 5xPCI 6xUSB2.0 and CNR. CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2800+. Memory: 512MB RAM. Harddisk: Maxtor 80GB 7200RPM. Videocard: ATI Radeon 9250SE.
<Heavenquake> NotFaint: ask and you'll get an answer if anyone knows the answer
<Zapt> KDE is fine
<Zapt> no need to switch
<NotFaint> HQ: Just making sure you aren't a bunch of idling bastards first. :P
<NotFaint> OK, I've got two partitions, and I want to merge them. I've got data on the latter partition, though. They're both in the extended partition. I got it to let me shrink the latter partition so that I could increase the size of the first, but it won't let me move the latter partition to the end of the drive so that I CAN expand the first partition.
<NotFaint> I right click the partition in the list, and the "move" option is grayed-out.
<NotFaint> I would try moving the contents of the second partition into the first, but the first is full (hence why I want to merge them).
<Alzi2> Zapt: But everything is kind of slow.
<Zapt> kind of slow?
<Alzi2> Zapt: Yeah.
<Zapt> describe it
<tjz> can anyone help me install flash
<Alzi2> Applications start up slowly, the menu's show up slowly, everything feels less responsive, files load slowly..
<tjz> it keeps breaking
<NotFaint> I was thinking maybe it might let me do it if I were logged in as root or whatever (I'm completely new to anything Linux here), but Kubuntu wants a password for that. Blank, "password," and "kubuntu" didn't work. Heh.
<NotFaint> (This is off of a live-CD, again.)
<Zapt> Alzi2: was it slow from the beginning?
<Alzi2> Zapt: No.
<Zapt> so something changed... ;)
<Alzi2> Yes.
<Alzi2> I remember it happened after i installed beryl and enabled aiglx, and then disabled it again.
<Zapt> hmm so that's the problem
<Zapt> yup beryl
<Zapt> is still very alpha
<Zapt> there's probably still some things that shouldn't be there
<Zapt> gotta go
<Alzi2> yeah, i think that's the problem. So THAT's why it slowed down after a few months after install.. i installed Beryl!
<Alzi2> how to fix that?
<Alzi2> wait, please fix my problem :P
<Zapt> hmm difficult question
<Zapt> reinstall?
<Alzi2> NOT AGAIN!!!!
<Zapt> you probably made a second partition with your home directory?
<Alzi2> no
<Zapt> ok, do that
<Zapt> because then you can use it after every install and everything works as usual
<Alzi2> how?
<NotFaint> Has anybody here messed with QTPartEd?
<KaoticEvil> Ash-Fox: i got it to connect :)
<Dr_willis> qtparted is very handy.
<Zapt> NotFaint: Yes
<NotFaint> Dr_willis: I'm sure it would be -- could I pick your brain?
<Zapt> Alzi2: When installing you are asked to create partitions
<Zapt> that's the time when to add it
<Alzi2> but..
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<Alzi2> i don't want to lose my files.
<Zapt> yes
<Dr_willis> backup backup and backup some more.
<Alzi2> so, is there a way to seperate em right now?
<Zapt> you can back them up
<Alzi2> Dr_willis: No place to backup to, no thing to backup with.
<Zapt> right now, yes but not easy for a beginner
<Alzi2> Zapt: I kinda know my way around the Linux command line.
<NotFaint> Dr_willis: Could you send me a /msg here? I can't handle all the text here rolling by.
<Alzi2> and Linux overall
<NotFaint> (and I'm not registered so I can't send to you)
<KaoticEvil> there, thats so much better :)
<Heavenquake> which packages is required to compile most programs from source?
<Zapt> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/70239-mounting-home-after-installing.html
<Alzi2> thanks Zapt :)
<Alzi2> one more question
<Alzi2> how to make the install not overwrite the home partition?
<Zapt> you need to create a new partition
<Zapt> ext3 or whatever
<Zapt> then copy everything from home over there
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  why not register then? I have to leave for work soon.. have you even asked an actual question?
<Zapt> and mount it as the home partition
<Alzi2> ok
<Zapt> Alzi2: got icq or jabber?
<Alzi2> yes
<Zapt> number?
<Alzi2> i have a Jabber and MSN
<Zapt> ok jabber then
<anton> hello everyone
<NotFaint> Dr: Yes, I have, but it was paragraphs long, and it went by everyone.
<anton> i login to kdm using winbind and then execute 'who' (without the quotation marks of course) and don't notice myself in the output
<anton> how can i get kdm and winbind to work so that they add me to whatever 'who' uses to display who is logged in?
<anton> worse still, even local users aren't printed in the output of 'who'
<anton> ditto for s/who/w/g
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  the 'sudo' password is the first users password
<Alzi2> Zapt: robinl1
<NotFaint> Dr: I'm on a live-cd, I haven't set a password. Is there a default?
<Zapt> @ what?
<Dr_willis> or did i mussread... scrollingup
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  i go to the consoles and set the root users password.. i rarely use the kubuntu livecd.
<Zapt> Alzi2: need the part after the @
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  i would advise BACKING up your data... if you are doing such complex things as 'merging' 2 partitions
<Alzi2> Zapt: robinl1@jabber.xs4all.nl
<NotFaint> Dr: Backup schmackup... :P It's not mine, and if it fucks up, I'll tell the person that I had to do it that way and make up some excuse!
<Zapt> ok
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  but the way you are descibing it - you got partition #1 - thats empty? and #2 thats got stuff on it..
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  is that correct?
<NotFaint> Dr: Primary partition [5GB NTFS, then 13ish GB NTFS set active, both are full] ; extended partition [whatever the leftover space is, mostly empty but not completely] 
<anton> anyones?
<Dr_willis> [(5gb) (13gb) ]   [some space left]    Hmm...
<Dr_willis> You could paste the 'fdisk -l' output to pastebin :)
<NotFaint> Eh?
<Hrontore> okay is there any way to clean out the wine bin?
<NotFaint> Hrontore: water
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  so what exactly are you tryign todo with this almost-full drive?
<Hrontore> ?
<Dr_willis> Hrontore,  wine   bin?  ya mean the .wine dir? just remove stuff..
<Hrontore> i am a noob
<Hrontore> where is the wine.dir?
<Dr_willis>  .wine is in the users home dir
<NotFaint> Willis: The user filled up their Windows partition and saved almost nothing to their extended partition. Now they're getting a low disk space notification and a lot of slowdown. I need to add some space from the extended partition onto the primary partition.
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  eww.....
<NightBird> Hrontore: ~/.wine/
<NotFaint> There isn't even enough space on the Windows partition for me to move their files from the extended partition (they have about a gig of stuff on there) over.
<NotFaint> I'm tempted to just tell them they downloaded an insidious virus that did some uh, "time flux capacitor" breaker breaker nine alpha over etc.
<NotFaint> But I'm a spiteful person.
<Dr_willis> start uninstalling the useless stuff.. backup to disk.. is about the best bet. Im not sure how well gparted (or evenpartition magic) handles mergind ntfs drives
<NotFaint> I'd low-level format their drive in a heartbeat...
<NotFaint> Dr: There's nothing "useless" as far as these folks are concerned.
<NotFaint> They like their Limewire and iTunes.
<Dr_willis> tell them to give you $60 and go buy a 250gb hd then...
<Dr_willis> or just start moving over what you can.
<NotFaint> And when I explain to people why they shouldn't, I tend to accidentally belittle them.
<suporte_> g
<NotFaint> But I have a lot of free space here I can manipulate with QTPartEd -- if I could figure out what's going wrong.
<Dr_willis> i dont see where the freespace is at.. thats why i asked for the 'fdisk -l' output on pastebin
<NotFaint> Oh, I'm sorry. The free space is on the extended partition. They have a gig of stuff saved there, but about 50 gigs free.
<Dr_willis> You do realize that with windows you CAN set the 'program files' and other dirs. to be on other partitions? :)
<fiyawerx> hey guys, doing a fresh install of kubuntu on top of a fresh windows install for a dual boot.. does this sound about right for a 250g hd? 60 for windows (for gaming mostly), 30 for the install for kubunut, and then the rest as a shared ext2 ?
<Dr_willis> or ya could just use some shortcuts to the other partition  - let them keep their porn on it.
<fiyawerx> or should i give the kubuntu install more space?
<raavi> A question regarding media codecs, where can I find w32codecs for kubuntu
<MarkC> fiyawerx: how about 1gb for windows, 200 gb as a shared fat32 and 50gb for kubuntu?
<feindbild> hi ^^
<fiyawerx> heh
<fiyawerx> MarkC: why fat32 over ext2?
<Dr_willis> MarkC, there are tools that lets windows read/write to ext2/3 filesystems..
<MarkC> you can install the games on the fat32 btw. and it will be fast because you dont need to defrag the 1gb partition
<Dr_willis> MarkC,  so i dont use fat32 'shared' stuff any more
<fiyawerx> hmm
<MarkC> Dr_willis: oh ok. 249gb for kubuntu then :)
<Dr_willis> 1gb for windows would be like real real real tiny
<fiyawerx> would that work the same with ext2 then? once i set up the write
<fiyawerx> would it be better to install software on the win side to the ext2 drive?
<feindbild> is it somehow possible to install a vanilla kde on kubuntu without any patches/modifications to the original KDE without compiling it from source myself?
<MarkC> if you can install the games on the ext3...
<Dr_willis> i keep a ext3' data' drive for my mp3/videos/shared files
<fiyawerx> you can r/w from windows to ext3 also?
<Dr_willis> what is this game fetish? :)
<Dr_willis> fiyawerx,  yes.
<fiyawerx> i knew you could with ext2
<Dr_willis> ext3 is backwards compatable..
<Dr_willis> it uses that feature to read the ext3 stuff
<Dr_willis> of course if windows crashes while doing stuff to the ext3 partition... well...
<MarkC> if you can write and run games in ext/2/3/4 then the better, no more defragging for you evar. :)
<Dr_willis> thats why i just let windows access the 'data' partition.
<Shadowtester> greetings
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> ok so say.. 10g for windows just to be safe, 50 for K. and the rest as a shared ext?
<Dr_willis> dont forget a swap partition.
<fiyawerx> right
<Dr_willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Dr_willis> is the tool  i use.
<fiyawerx> now i know i _should_ seperate my /home, too.. but eh
<Dr_willis> i got /home on its own hd.
<RiQ> could someone help me with my wlan?
<fiyawerx> Dr_willis: what would you do in my situation?
<fiyawerx> besides get another hd
<fiyawerx> :)
<pixelation> I feel dumb, I'll admit it, I'm still a bit of a noob... how do I install flash in konqurer, I tried to search and couldn't find anything, and I'm always busy lately.
<Dr_willis> fiyawerx,  what you suggested sounds about right.
<fiyawerx> ok, am i losing anything major by not using a seperate /home part?
<MarkC> no
<Dr_willis> fiyawerx,  make them all primary partitions..   [windows]  [shared space]  [linux]  [swap[
<NotFaint> Willis: Sorry, had to step away and handle a customer... Yes, I realize you can install program files to other partitions. The customer did not do this, though, and won't in the future. They don't know how.
<MarkC> you can always use a folder in the big ext2/3 partition to put your other files and set the user permission to allow only you to access them.
<Hrontore> okay, what do i do start wine fresh? reinstall wine?
<fiyawerx> im the only one on the pc too, no real big deal there
<Dr_willis> Hrontore,  that makes no sence
<NotFaint> So I'm still just looking to use QTPartEd to fix this situation so that their C: is getting all that free space.
<Hrontore> okay
<Dr_willis> Hrontore,  wine is just a program.. theres no 'fresh' to it.
<fiyawerx> wow, a 'fresh' windows media center install - 8 gigs used
<fiyawerx> haha
<Dr_willis> Hrontore,  when you install windows apps with wine. they get installed to the .wine dir.
<fiyawerx> and thats after  add-removing all the extra junk
<Hrontore> hmm
<Hrontore> err:rpc:I_RpcReceive we got fault packet with status 0x6be
<holzmodem> how can i make dolphin as the default filemanager
<Hrontore> i get that trying to install ipodsetup.exe
<fiyawerx> ok, thanks guys, doing the partitioning now, running off the live cd, love the fact that it works with my wireless now out of the box, 6.06 didn't
<Dr_willis> holzmodem,  not sure thats doable - ive seen it asked befor.. butno answers.. perhaps the dolphin web site has that in their faq
<NotFaint> fiyawerx: Damn you, getting it to work for you and I can't :P
<fiyawerx> NotFaint: :) what kinda card? I'm using a netgear wg311v2
<pixelation> installing 32 bit flash in 32 bit konquer? anyone?
<Hrontore> for some reason i didnt get the setup all the way through the first time
<NotFaint> fiyawerx: I meant your partitioning
<fiyawerx> oh.. well, im just setting it up now, it hasn't *done* it yet
<fiyawerx> what problem do you have/should i watch for?
<Hrontore> i think that there might be a regestry problem
<NotFaint> fiyawerx: won't let me scoot the partitions over, move option is grayed out when I right click
<holzmodem> there isn't a faq section...
<fiyawerx> i can't move either, i just did a reszie on the windows one, then I just work my way down creating new ones
<Dr_willis> from the doplhin homepage -->  Dolphin is not intended to be a competitor to Konqueror, the default KDE file manager:
<fiyawerx> have to create an extended with all the free space first, after resizing windows tho
<NotFaint> I thought I read that this is supposed to be a Partition Magic clone... it seems to still be missing functionalityl.
<NotFaint> I wonder if the problem is that there are two primary partitions.
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  last i used partition magic - it couldent even READ ext2
<Dr_willis> of course PM then trashed a system or 2 on me.. so *#*@*@ pm
<NotFaint> Strange, I could have sworn PM supported that. It would even format them for me.
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,   last i used pm was some time ago.
<NotFaint> I think I was using version 7 or so.
<Dr_willis> i use gparted/live cd mainly.  think about this' ntfs file systems are only nowbecoming  'decently' supported under linux.
<Dr_willis> dont expect linux tools to be able to do every song and dance with ntfs. when ms wont release the specs for ntfs
<MarkC> hey, does anyone know what makes ext3 better than ext2? im planning on an upgrade.
<Dr_willis> MarkC,  journel to ease recovery of crashes mainly i belive
<fiyawerx> heh
<fiyawerx> when you 'commit' changes in the livedvd partition manager
<NotFaint> Okay, next question then: Why can't I view the contents of hda1, 2, etc?
<fiyawerx> it warns you that "You can lost data!"
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  from the why you described the hd layout.. you could move all the data from partition #2 to the 50gb free partition.. then delete #2.. THEN resize #1 to take up the space.
<Dr_willis> that way theres no 'merging' of data on 2 partitions.
<NotFaint> Dr: I can't move Windows itself over without it freaking out, though, can I? :P
<Dr_willis> under the live cd's you may need to mount the drives.
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  not partion #1 --- move the #2 partition.
<Dr_willis> then resize #1
<NotFaint> There isn't ANY space at all on #1 left.
<NotFaint> So I can't move the contents of #2 onto it.
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  .....  youjust said there was 50gb Free .
<NotFaint> On 2.
<Dr_willis> on SOME partition...
<fiyawerx> where does a drive go by default, /media/* ?
<NotFaint> Windows is on #1. I can't just move that over...
<NotFaint> fiyawerx: I got the impression that's for removable media or something. My USB drive goes there...
* fiyawerx nods
<Dr_willis> move the 'Program files" dir over.. then use tweakui to edit the regisetery to look in the right place.
<fiyawerx> im pretty sure windows always wants #1, don't think there's a big problem with that
<Dr_willis> is how ive done it befor.
<fiyawerx> kubuntu will put the boot loader on top of that
<fiyawerx> and let you choose
<Dr_willis> fiyawerx,  im not even sure hes trying to install linux. :) ive frogotten what hes trying todo ...
<fiyawerx> oh
<NotFaint> No, I'm not trying to install Linux. I'm working on this for people who probably mean that white text on black screen means an error message.
<Dr_willis> i think in 'short' hes trying to use gparted to 'merge' 2 ntfs partitions.
<fiyawerx> oh, good luck with that one :)
<fiyawerx> i'd tell them get used to using a different drive letter
<fiyawerx> hehe
<fiyawerx> tell them its for their own safety!
<traut> hi all
<Dr_willis> now how ya could do it.. would be... scandisk/defrag from windows. (both parts) then use gparted to rezise/shrink  partion #2 - leaving a large 40gb or so partition at the end of the drve. that gives you 3 partitions
<traut> did anyone compile 2.6.20 already?
<Dr_willis>  then format it..and using windows move the data from #2 to #3 --  THEn using parted - delete #2 and expand #1 to fill in the new space.
<traut> if someone make it work on   nx7400 it would be great
<NotFaint> fiyawerx: Right, because um... viruses... uh...they look for drive C, but if they can't find it them we have thwarted teh evil! :P
* Dr_willis is reminded of the towers of Hanoi
<fiyawerx> well, tell them it makes it easire to just reformat windows when they keep their data on d :)
<NotFaint> Willis: That was so twisty I couldn't even read it.
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  is rather straight forward
<NotFaint> fiyawerx: But I'll just get a blank stare.
<Dr_willis> shrink #2.. to make #3... move #2 to #3
<NotFaint> Willis: Yeah, but I haven't slept much lately. :P
<Dr_willis> delete #2.. expane #1
* fiyawerx nods
<NotFaint> Dr: Oh, haha, as in because it isn't letting me expand unless there is ADJACENT space -- I follow you now.
<Dr_willis> then move data from #3 to 1
<Dr_willis> NotFaint,  BINGO!
<Dr_willis> we have a winner.. :)
<NotFaint> I will do this and commit seppuku for not understanding the first time.
<m0nkeynutz> hi, i am recieving a crub error code 17 when trying to boot a newly installed copy of dapper
* Dr_willis hands NotFaint  a butter knife
<m0nkeynutz> grub*
<Dr_willis> heh...
<NotFaint> Willis: FRISBEE, you dolt!
<Dr_willis> itw work time for me.. ieeeee...
<Skrot> god damn. I've got two CD-drives, ubuntu installation CD does not detect any of them. Any great ideas?
<NotFaint> I'm AT work, but I'd love to keep chatting... if I could. Thanks for the input, folks. Will buy again. :P
<bigleon> Question, how do I check RAM amount in Kubuntu UI?
<fiyawerx> ugh, work.. another 4 letter word that should be banned
<bigleon> I can't find any where to see system specs :(
<swanfl> bigleon, run the top command from Konsole
<jon_> bigleon: or run free
<fdoving> bigleon: what info is it you're looking for?
<bigleon> How much ram i have just installed some new ram.
<fdoving> bigleon: kinfocenter is good.
<bigleon> Just making sure it works Okay. Just found infocenter looking though it
<bigleon> Ohh found it. Thats really inresting] 
<bigleon> I'm kinda new to Kubuntu
<fiyawerx> welcome to the club
<bigleon> Ty.
<m0nkeynutz> hi, i am recieving a grub error code 17 when trying to boot a newly installed copy of dapper, could anyone help? via pm would be more suited
<bigleon> I should use adept to get things like Wine right?
<fdoving> bigleon: yes.
<bigleon> nothing coming up through search. Am I doing something wrong?
<fiyawerx> hmm, hopefully i can get nomachine up and running before time for work
<ScarFreewill1> whats a nice app for local voip?
<MarkC> ekiga?
<fiyawerx> welp, here goes a post-install reboot, wish me luck
<ScarFreewill1> some thing like team speak
<ScarFreewill1> can ekiga be use locally like p2p?
<bigleon> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb, do i want dapper or Edgy?
<ScarFreewill1> edgy
<ScarFreewill1> o nwm
<bigleon> I don't understand what i means by add repository, do i just right the command below in the Terminal or do i have to do something else?
<ScarFreewill1> bigleon: in adept
<bigleon> loading Adept one sec
<ScarFreewill1> startmenu->system->Adept
<fiyawerx> is there a 'do this to your sources.list' page for 6.10?
<bigleon> I asume i got to Adept/ mange repositorys
<ScarFreewill1> bigleon: click on view button..
<ScarFreewill1> bigleon: click on manage repositories
<bigleon> Already there
<bigleon> do i copy code into the bar at bottem? then click add?
<ScarFreewill1> bigleon: are you runing kubntu 6.06 or 6.10 or what?
<fiyawerx> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ScarFreewill1> bigleon: (dapper drake or edgy or feisty)
<bigleon> I'm not sure how to check that
<fiyawerx> wow, they improved that site a bunch
<bigleon> more than likely it's 6.06 cause i had gotten cd from mail.
<ScarFreewill1> bigleon: ok
<ScarFreewill1> bigleon: 6.06 is called dapper drake
* ScarFreewill1 going to http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<bigleon> Got it
<bigleon> it's working
<ScarFreewill1> ok, they have updated the site since i've been there
<ScarFreewill1> bigleon: did you do it with the console?
<bigleon> I think i messed it up
<bigleon> MY Adept loader is giving me errors
<ScarFreewill1> you can just disable the line if its not working
<slyfox> So they tell me in #beryl that KDE does not support view ports, so there is no point in Beryl on KDE then because what is the point of virtual desktops with Beryl if all of them share the same Taskbar?
<bigleon> Error Reads " COuld not open cache - adept manager"
<ScarFreewill1> bigleon: go to where new  is (the bar) past this in there 'deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main'
<ScarFreewill1> bigleon: **go to where new repositorys is (the bar)....
<bigleon> Adept won't load any more it keeps giving me errors
<ScarFreewill1> press Ctrl+Esc
<ScarFreewill1> how many adepts are runing?
<bigleon> checking
<bigleon> 1
<ScarFreewill1> ok
<bigleon> kill it?
<ScarFreewill1> if adept does not load yes
<ScarFreewill1> you can kill it by...
<bigleon> clicking the kill button i woudl asume
<ScarFreewill1> typing "kill (and the id name)"
<ScarFreewill1> or no, "sudo kill"
<ScarFreewill1> eg. "sudo kill 26345"
<ScarFreewill1> (in the console)
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bigleon> adept is still refusing to open
<bigleon> Same Error "COuld not open cache - Adept Manager"
<bigleon> I tried what ubotu said too
<ScarFreewill> did you make sure you killed all the adepts that was runing?
<bigleon> Yeah
<bigleon> they coume up on proccess table as "Adept" right?
<ScarFreewill> no, adept_manager
<ScarFreewill> for me...
<bigleon> well mine called it just "adept" and only thing in a's of my process table is aio/o and apmd
<ScarFreewill> um, maybe a restart is in order if you want to try that
<pyrooo> hello! can anyone please help me in installing Beryl on Kubuntu using an ATI X800 Pro card?
<bigleon> Alright I'll be back
<pyrooo> i can't get the install to work :|
<_eMaX_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fiyawerx> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fiyawerx> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<pyrooo> thanks ubotu!
<ScarFreewill> !FreeNX
<tobias_> ubotu rox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias_> wow
<tobias_> ubotu ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tobias_> :D
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: how goes?
<bigleon> Checking
<bigleon> Error continues
<zorglu_> !find certtool
<bigleon> Guess i'm looking at a full reinstall...
<ScarFreewill> (i'm holding tumbs ) :D
<_eMaX_> ubotu what is the purpose of your existence?
<ubotu> File certtool found in gnutls-bin
<ScarFreewill> lol, there is still some stuff we can try
<zorglu_> the bot is slow but working :)
<ScarFreewill> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<_eMaX_> !har
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about har - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> :P
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: your new to linux right?
<bigleon> Rather new
<bigleon> i have little experince
<bigleon> i've used only Gnome INterface in past though
<Heavenquake> what is the GNOME alternative to kdesu?
<_eMaX_> !eliza
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eliza - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: we can try to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bigleon> alright
<_eMaX_> unbelievable how long the dist-upgrade to feisty takes...
<jhutchins> Heavenquake: Not really the best place to ask, but I think it's gsudo
<ScarFreewill> bigleon:  you'll need super user rights to write to the file though
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<zorglu_> jhutchins: Heavenquake: it is 'gksudo'
<bigleon> Super rights i find the list in Konqueror
<zorglu_> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<_eMaX_> what's the difference
<bigleon> Sources. list is up
<ScarFreewill> ones for kde other for gnome :$
<_eMaX_> k, but why's sudo discouraged for x apps
<bigleon> Okay it won't let me save the file
<zorglu_> !tab | _eMaX_
<archangel_> hey I just downloaded and extracted Sauerbraten
<ubotu> _eMaX_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bigleon> I have no idea how to get "super rights"
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: can you maybe pastebin it for me?
<archangel_> how do I run it?
<ScarFreewill> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bigleon> well what hapened
<shane_> Hey, doesn't anyone know where to find libdvdcss to make my Kaffeine player play my dvds?
<_eMaX_> zorglu_: wow
<bigleon> is i added the command twice
<_eMaX_> zorglu_: I learned something today
<bigleon> so i think they clashed
<bigleon> I took secound line out so there isn't a double
<bigleon> I put it back like it was
<zorglu_> _eMaX_: cool
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: so you know whats the problem you just want rights
<bigleon> Yeah
<bruno321> could anyone tell me what they have applications  x-deb (that is, .deb packages) associated to? I carelessly removed the association and now I can't run them
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: type in console 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<_eMaX_> zorglu_: My first IRC session was in 1991 yet you really made me learn something (or rather get over old habits)
<MarkC> whenever i compile a kde app i get: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqt-mt
<MarkC> whats up with that?
<_eMaX_> MarkC: qt-dev or something misssing?
<archangel_> anyone play game on linux?
<bigleon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7256/
<archangel_> Not much of a selection
<jhutchins> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<zorglu_> MarkC: install the dev package for kde dev
<archangel_> I cant run them
<zorglu_> MarkC: dont remember the name
<archangel_> well, I dont know how
<jhutchins> archangel_: Big selection, you just gotta know where to look.
<archangel_> and theres no help that I could find
<_eMaX_> *: I've  a problem. perhaps, but not necessarily at the end of apt-get -u dist-upgrade I get an error while working on /var/cache/apt/archives/libsane-extras_1.0.18.5_i386.deb
<bigleon> that code gave me error about 2 bad devices
<_eMaX_> that was after unpacking the replacement for whereami
<archangel_> good ones? FPS?
<bruno321> could anyone tell me what they have applications  x-deb (that is, .deb packages) associated to? I carelessly removed the association and now I can't run them
<shane_> I installed kubuntu and my dvd player won't play dvds
<ScarFreewill> archangel_: linux-gamers.net they got good howtos
<shane_> any ideas?
<archangel_> sweet, thanx
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: my internet is very slow i'm still loading the page
<MarkC> thanks _zorglu, trying kde-devel now.
<zorglu_> !info kde-devel kde-devel-extra | MarkC
<bigleon> Alright
<ScarFreewill> loading at 600b/s
<zorglu_> MarkC: those seems the ones
<ubotu> markc: kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: ok
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: so you took that part out
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: and its still not loading?
<bigleon> Yeah but it won't let me save my edit
<ScarFreewill> ok
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: type in console 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: does that help?
<bigleon> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<bigleon>   Major opcode:  145
<bigleon>   Minor opcode:  3
<ScarFreewill> yeah
<bigleon>   Resource id:  0x0
<ScarFreewill> so it doesn't load...
<bigleon> Failed to open device
<_eMaX_> re
<bigleon> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<bigleon>   Major opcode:  145
<bigleon>   Minor opcode:  3
<bigleon>   Resource id:  0x0
<bigleon> Failed to open device
<bigleon> Crap XD didn't mean to spam that bad
<zorglu_> !device | bigleon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !devices | bigleon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devices - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> evil bot
<zorglu_> this shouldnt have been removed
<ScarFreewill> hehe
<bigleon> <amused XD
<ScarFreewill> ok lets try nano
<bigleon> I remeber back in day IRC bots on MSN Lol
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: type in console 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<_eMaX_> anyone: how can I find out what's going wrong with an apt-get install libsane-extras. He keeps telling me he's trying to overwrite /usr/share/man/man5/sane-epkowa.5.gz which is also part of the package iscan. Then I get dpkg-deb: subprocess paste with signal (broken pipe) killed.
<bruno321> could anyone tell me what they have applications  x-deb (that is, .deb packages) associated to? I carelessly removed the association and now I can't run them. please! it's just to look out something on the konqueror config!
<bigleon> okay a menu loaded
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: nano my be a little confusing at first but ultimetly very easy to use..
<MarkC> bruno321: gdebi?
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: ctrl+o is to save/write changes
<bigleon> well when i found it on the kate viewer thing is said i didn't have rights to edit file
<bruno321> MarkC: gdebi doesn't exist o_O
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: did you delete the line with that console app
<_eMaX_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bigleon> trying to figure it out one sec
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: no prob take your time
<_eMaX_> see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7257/ for the dpkg-deb error.
<bigleon> I see the two lines at top do i just use delete
<ScarFreewill> yes
<bigleon> Think i did it
<bigleon> *loads adept*
<marcreichelt> hi
<ScarFreewill> (i'm holding tumbs again) :D
<marcreichelt> I'm using KNetworkManager 0.1, but my WEP network (128 bit key) does not work :-/
<sparr> whats the "right" way to get my PTP camera usable by non-root?
<marcreichelt> nevertheless, I can configure it manually (but I need KNetworkManager so that my mother can easily switch between networks)
<marcreichelt> it always hangs at 28%
<bigleon> I've never heard that phrase holding thumbs, from curiosity where is that phrase from?
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: its for luck (i don't know where it comes from)
<bigleon> I figured it was luck, just ranodmly curious of it's orgin
<marcreichelt> what can I do to see what KNetworkManager is doing if I try to activate a WLAN network with WEP?
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: did you save the file after you edited it?
<bigleon> yeah
<bigleon> 41one lines were edited or some cracp
<bigleon> Same error no less though -.-
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: so if you 'kate /etc/apt/sources.list' then you get the edited one?
<bigleon> I'll try that but htat didn't work frist time
<bigleon> Same Device error
<marcreichelt> anyone here who has a small tutorial to get KNetworkManager running?
<bigleon> kate still loaded
<bigleon> Once the line was edited and i tried to save it says i don't have "Rights to save" more or less
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: this is really odd 'could not load cache'
<soulrider> hi
<bigleon> yeah thats error
<bigleon> Reboot didn't help
<ScarFreewill> soulrider: hi
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: i don't think creating a new user will help because adept is ran by root.... there for affects every user
<bigleon> I figure i should go grab my disk and do a reinstall
<bigleon> I feel much better about fact i only installed it yesterday lol
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: i guess thats the best idea, i'm all out of ideas
<bigleon> Meh Idea for future a restore fuction for Adept lol
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: lol
<bigleon> Thanks for the help big time man
<ScarFreewill> bigleon: no prob
<_eMaX_> all: what does dpkg --configure -a do?
<aortrh33> what is the defalt Xserver?  is it Xorg, or Xfree86?
<ScarFreewill> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> oms
<ScarFreewill> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ScarFreewill> aortrh33: i'm not 100% sure think xorg
<aortrh33> thx
<animimotus> hi
<MarkC> /stats p
<animimotus> please, how to remove cached covers for amaroK ? rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/albumcovers   is not enough. I can't attribute them manually, the old appear always in OSD
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<eMaX> hmm.
<eMaX> what does dpkg --configure -a do?
<pirothezero> iono outside of -i never used everything else
<pirothezero> maybe it cuts in and runs a ./configure on the package?
<Jonty> eMaX: Have you been asked to do it by apt-get?
<Jonty> also, does anyone know how I can stop OpenOffice doing text icons instead of graphical ones?
<eMaX> ok here is a more detailed question. in the midst of a dist-upgrade, I got an error configuring libsane-dev. the dist-upgrade stopped. now I read somewhere that using dpkg --configure -a and then dpkg --r libsane-dev I'd be able to remove libsane-dev. I'm running dpkg --configure -a now and it seems to configure about every package that was downloaded so far. I wonder whether afterwards I'll just be able to start over with the dist-upgrade or
<eMaX> whether the system is fucked up already at that point.
<Jonty> you can usually salvage this sort of thing
<Jonty> it may take some hackery, but you can generally do it
<tony__> hi all
<Jonty> so do that and it'll probably fail at whatever's failing
<eMaX> Jonty: you understand the problem that it's not just during a normal apt-get install, but a dist-upgrade
<Jonty> yes
<Jonty> then try and remove the offending package and see what happens
<eMaX> is my idea right of removing the libsane-dev package and then start over with the dist-upgrade?
<Jonty> well
<Jonty> if it's at the config stage, --configure -a will do what it was going to do
<Jonty> so as long as that works, you should be ok
<Jonty> also, make sure removing libsane-dev doesn't remove too much else
<eMaX> Jonty: what I had got was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7257/
<Jonty> just about to ask you for this :)
<Jonty> *that
<eMaX> I mean it is true I had installed iscan as I am using it
<eMaX> I don't care having to install it again at a later stage
<Jonty> ooh
<eMaX> I like this particularly reassuring exclamation
<Jonty> hmm, that's a manpage
<eMaX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7257/ is a manpage?
<Jonty> try moving /usr/share/man/man5/sane-epkowa.5.gz so somewhere else
<eMaX> ah ok
<eMaX> did that
<eMaX> didn't help
<Jonty> no, the thing it's trying to overwrite
<Jonty> why, what happened?
<eMaX> ok now it is running depmod
<eMaX> no it just didn't care me moving it away
<Jonty> ok
<Jonty> move it back
<eMaX> apparently he installs the new kernel I'm really interested whether I'm be able to finalize the upgrade
<cpk1> try just apt-get -f install
<eMaX> ok it broke somewhere in apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<eMaX> my plan was to
<cpk1> i hope you did back up important data just incase something does go terribly wrong
<eMaX> dpkg --configure -a and then dpkg -r libsane-dev
<eMaX> to then start over with apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<eMaX> hoping that he'll not download the whole lot again, but only what's missing
<killak> hey how do i share files with my kubuntu and xp setup on network
<eMaX> killak samba
<killak> ok
<killak> eMaX:  one more noob question, how come when i install something it doesnt show icon in the menus?
<eMaX> killak you can force the menus to rebuild.
<killak> how
<premier_> is there anyway to force a program like firefox to start maximized?
<Cam0> yes
<eMaX> kbuildsycoca.
<killak> what do u guys use to dl mp3s
<eMaX> killak: wget
<killak> lol
<killak> im talking about fliesharing
<eMaX> \o/
<aseigo> premier_: right click on the title bar -> advanced -> special window settings
<Jonty> frostwire
<Jonty> limewire also technically works on linux
<aseigo> killak: ktorrent mostly. apollon for the p2p stuff works well
<Jonty> yeah, that for torrents
<killak> it cant find the apollen pkg
<killak> hey
<aseigo> killak: apollon, not apollen. and it's probably in universe
<eMaX> what
<killak> ok
<aseigo> killak: i can see it with apt-get search
<killak> i got it sorry i spelled it wrong
<killak> lol
<killak> how do i force the menus to be rebuild including all things ive recently added
<Cam0> does the kubuntu splash upon boot (after the grub splash) use usplash or something else?
<eMaX> _/o\_
<killak> eMaX:  whats giFT
<nogo> )) <> ((
<eMaX> .o7
<tobias_> !gIFT
<ubotu> gift: metapackage for the giFT filesharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.8.1-1 (edgy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<killak> i need that for apollon
<dhq> excuse me i just need to know how to change my root password
<dhq> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<killak> dhq: i think you can do sudo passwd
<dhq> killak: i tried that it asks me for new password i enter it 2 times but then it doenst change its remains the same old password
<killak> r u on hd install
<dhq> killak: yes
<killak> i dont know man im new myself
<killak> hopefully eMaX can help u
<LycanNyc-work> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<LycanNyc-work> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<LycanNyc-work> anyone here has the kickoff?
<nogo> how to get rid of a line left over from the login box ? dissapears if i change the res or refresh rate but then i get a box in the topp left of the screen - any ideas ?
<eMaX> nogo change graphics card?
<nogo> laptop
<eMaX> ati?
<nogo> yup
<eMaX> sux. had that long time. actually disappeared with the latest ati drivers
<nogo> ok there is hope - you know the next question
<eMaX> and you know the anser (google) :-D
<ayeka> does any one know what happend to automatix?
<eMaX> ayeka: can't connect? I just thought I had messed something up
<nogo> google - where do i find that ; |
<ayeka> yeah the site is down
<eMaX> try mountain view. can't miss it.
<killak> eMaX: how come apollon doesnt connect to gnutella
<Gtwy> whats an encrypted way of sending a file from a webserver to a user without using SSL on apache
<Sekaab> good eventing
<Sekaab> good evening*
<killak> hi
<awake> hola
<killak> any of u guys use apollon
<awake> alguien sabe para instalar AmIRC kubuntu?
<Kyral> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* eMaX is apparently suspected to know everything
<Elli> hello
<awake> thanks Kyral
<awake> ^
<eMaX> !klingon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> eMaX: Oh, if you like to play with it, go private.
<Elli> Can anyone help me with installing libxine-extracodecs?
<eMaX> apparently private messages are blocked
<eMaX> anyway
<Tm_T> eMaX: The're not, just register your nick.
<Gtwy> anyone suggest a more sophisticated sound card that runs very well in linux?
<NSCAD_Nathan> anyone know of a vector drawing program with drawing tools similar to the ones in Flash?
<killak> i try to start gift manually (giftd) but nothing happens doesnt show errors or anything
<NSCAD_Nathan> I really miss the power and simplicity of drawing in flash
<killak> NSCAD_Nathan:  didu use inkscape
<NSCAD_Nathan> killak - inkscape seems to be more akin to illustrator
<Tm_T> Gtwy: Don't know about sophisticated, but Audigy series should work just fine.
<NSCAD_Nathan> Flash has a different style, which I'm sure you could replicate in inkscape, but not quickly
<_eMaX_> tnx
<NSCAD_Nathan> you can't bend and join lines in the same way
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: Some people create images with ImageMagick - it's very powerful, command line directives.
<killak> haha
<NSCAD_Nathan> command line?  For drawing?
<NSCAD_Nathan> uhhhh
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: The Gimp can be extended with plugins.
<NSCAD_Nathan> oo... plugins for the Gimp sounds like a maybe
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: It's pretty amazing.  You can use it in scripts to create graphs, pictures, etc.
<NSCAD_Nathan> I just want to be able to draw vector lines which are easy to manipulate
<Elli> Can anyone help me with installing libxine-extracodecs?
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: http://registry.gimp.org/list?category=9
<NSCAD_Nathan> bezier curves are ok, but still not as easy as in Flash
<NSCAD_Nathan> jhutchins - thanks!
<khaije1> i'm looking for a way to get a full remote desktop including sound w/ kde, any suggestions / experience w/ this?
<jhutchins> Elli: Not unless you tell us what problem you're having (and what howto you're working from).
<_eMaX_> skype for windows :D
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: Bug Adobe to release flash for linux.
<yuriy> how do you add sensors to ksysguard?
<yuriy> i've done it before but i can't find it
<NSCAD_Nathan> I was hoping for freeware :)
<_eMaX_> Jonty: now dpkg --configure -a died at libsane-extra-dev.
<_eMaX_> now I'm trying to remove
<NSCAD_Nathan> fight the power n all that
<JohnFlux> yuriy: alt+f2   type in  ksysguard   then File->new worksheet
<yuriy> JohnFlux: i get an empty worksheet and it says drag sensors here
<_eMaX_> Jonty: did that I retried dpkg --configure -a no errors
<JohnFlux> yuriy: there should be a sensors list on the left - you may have to drag it out if it's hidden :/
<_eMaX_> Jonty: now retry dist-upgrade
<yuriy> ohh. thanks JohnFlux!
<yuriy> it was hidden
<JohnFlux> yuriy: I don't know why that happens
<JohnFlux> yuriy: stupid bug with the splitter when you hide one side first :(
<_eMaX_> Jonty: and again he dies
<snikker> how to run an animate desktop background?
<_eMaX_> Jonty: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7267/
<Elli> howto from: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/de/codecs.html
<galathalion> 67k
<_eMaX_> Jonty: at the end of the day I removed (dpkg -r) iscan.
<_eMaX_> Jonty: now I wonder how to go on
<Elli> Problem: adept does not find libxine-extracodecs
<voicu> is there some way to recover data on an ext3 partition? the thing is i would prefer a solution that uses basic commands because the guy that has the problem has no internet connection
<_eMaX_> Jonty: apt-get -u dist-upgrade doesn't do anything more; it just tells me about one package (nfs-common) being held back. can I assume the dist-upgrade was complete?
<Jonty> _eMaX_: yes
<Jonty> now do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<killak> NSCAD_Nathan: hey use this http://drawswf.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<Jonty> obviously with sudo
<killak> NSCAD_Nathan: hahah
<killak> Jonty: how come no p2p app connects? ive tried apollon with gift and mldonkey gui
<eMaX> re
<shadowhywind> hay all I am trying to startx, on a nother computer, and when i do something goes wrong.. and i just get a grey background with horizontal lines.. I can see the mouse move between the lines.. any ideas?
<killak> shadowhywind: restart
<eMaX> ok guys keep fingers crossed
<eMaX> brb (hopefully)
<killak> ok
<killak> sorry to say, but he wont be back guys jk
<shadowhywind> kilak restart didn't work
<shadowhywind> I think it might be a horiz/vert mhz issue.. but i have no idea how i could check what that monitor shoul be set for
<killak> shadowhywind: your xconf is messed up then
<shadowhywind> *this is the first time ever trying to run x on it
<killak> shadowhywind: it did that to me too, but i restarted it and then it worked
<shadowhywind> oh
<killak> try restarting it few times
<killak> lol
<NSCAD_Nathan> killak - :p
<killak> lol
<killak> NSCAD_Nathan: let me give you a site
<killak> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<killak> it has a graphics section at the bottom
<killak> check it out
<NSCAD_Nathan> sure, thanks
<shadowhywind> I am going to try to reboot again and see if it might help
<NSCAD_Nathan> that's a really useful site
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> Jonty: T.H.A.N.K.S
<jager> if i'm sshed into a box, can i use xmessage to throw a message onto the display of a user logged into X?
<killak> im out
<killak> later guys
<fregolent> hello
<_eMaX_> anyone here has problems with feisty and suspend to ram?
<delmous> bsoir a tous
<delmous> ya kkn??
<_eMaX_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pirothezero> question, is there defrag on *nix??
<BluesKaj> pirothezero, no, not necessary
<coreymon77> is anyone here a sound person
<coreymon77> as in, knows how ot fix sound problems
<piquadrat> any experts on luks, cryptsetup and automount around?
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lu-bao> good evening :)
<piquadrat> well then: I set up luks on an external disk and would like it to automount when I plug it in. I hear gnome supports automounting luks devices, is there something similar for kde/kubuntu?
<echosyp_> heh
<echosyp_> where is the xorg library directory
<lu-bao> echosyp_, xorg library? :)
<echosyp_> yeah
<echosyp_> im installing dri modules for mach64 chip
<echosyp_> and its asking for the Xorg Library Dir
<lu-bao> ah i see
<lu-bao> mach64 never heard about okay ^^"
<lu-bao> i cant help :) *is quiet now*
<coreymon77> i have woprked a bit with jhutchins and have found out that even though i am part of the audio group, the /dev/dsp directory gave me access denied when jhutchins told me to run a command with that folder
<coreymon77> it even gave me access denied when i tried it with sudo
<coreymon77> jhutchins thinks that means my sound is really messed up
<coreymon77> anyone else know what to do? cause i cant get a hold of him
<cadkins> hello all.  How can I designate what the "Super key" is on my keyboard?
<lu-bao> super key o.o"
<lu-bao> whats that XD
<cadkins> haha.  Not sure.  It's required on some Beryl functions
<lu-bao> i cant run beryl :(
<lu-bao> mh does ubuntu have graphic drivers for ati included? :D
<cadkins> don't know
<lu-bao> mh kay :(
<lu-bao> mh then i cant get rid of win ._.
<cadkins> what is mh
<lu-bao> not a word only a sound
<cadkins> ah.  gotcha
<lu-bao> when youre concentrated or sad and think about something then you make that sometimes
<lu-bao> like daydreaming and going inside ^^"
<cadkins> OK.  Found it.  Just FWIW.   The super key is the "Windows" key.  If it doesn't work by default, have to edit the xorg.conf file
<moparisthebest> does anyone know where kubuntu stores the wallpaper at?
<jpiccolo> anyone know why i have 20 desktops while running beryl
<x04ty29er> wait
<x04ty29er> while running beryl?
<x04ty29er> as in beryl is still your window manager?
<jpiccolo> yeah
<x04ty29er> go into the beryl settings
<x04ty29er> and
<jpiccolo> there are 20 panes by my clock
<x04ty29er> one sec
<cadkins> moparisthebest:  I think it is in /usr/apps/share
<lu-bao> someone knows if ati drivers are included in kubuntu too? :)
<x04ty29er> and under general settings
<cadkins> er....something like that
<x04ty29er> make sure that horizontal desktop size is four and vertical size is one
<ricmik> hello! any idea for a DTS player for Kubuntu?
<x04ty29er> jpiccolo: and number of desktops is set to one
<moparisthebest> do you mean usr/share/ cadkins ? there are a lot of folders in there but I havent found the wallpaper yet
<ricmik> I have a DTS amplifier, just need a player to play it
<moparisthebest> lu-bao, drivers that work for ATI cards are included, but not the proprietary ones made by ATI
<phazeman> Hi all. i have a dualcore pentium 4 2.6 (64bit) processor. should i download the 64 bit image for the live cd ?
<moparisthebest> although you can install them if you wish
<moparisthebest> yes phazeman , amd-64
<moparisthebest> its not a pentium 4 is it though phazeman ? :S
<lu-bao> moparisthebest, ah nice so it will work but without proprietary :D mh okay i am fine with that ^.^  nice :D
<lu-bao> thank you :)
<moparisthebest> no problem
<jpiccolo> ok there we go
<jpiccolo> thanks x04ty29er
<cadkins> anyone have a good place to get images for skydome in Beryl?
<x04ty29er> jpiccolo: sure anytime
<moparisthebest> the internet cadkins ;P
<cadkins> wished i would have thought of that :p
<moparisthebest> just search for a wallpaper site on google
<cadkins> yeah.  it's just the size requirements are bit much.  even some of the suggested sites you have to modify the image.  no worries.  i'll find some
<phazeman> thanks moparisthebest
<Hrontore> okay how do i open synaptic
<lu-bao> Hrontore, why not use adept? :)
<brokenhearted> I need some help
<brokenhearted> I have laging problems
<brokenhearted> would anyone be able to help me or tell me were i can get help?
<Hrontore> im looking for software to play dvds
<Hrontore> i dont like kaffeine
<cadkins> Hrontore : try vlc
<SpAwN> Hrontore, mplayer xine vlc
<lu-bao> moparisthebest, mh are conexant (dvb-t nova-t pci tv card) drivers are included too? :)
<brokenhearted> ???????????
<Hrontore> and use adept to get them
<SpAwN> Hrontore, i use xine as it can do dvd menus...
<x04ty29er> Hrontore: what do you not like about kaffiene
<SpAwN> others can do the dvd menus too..but i find xine works good. there is also ogle.
<Tm_T> brokenhearted: You haven't really said your problem yet.
<brokenhearted> When im on a web browser
<brokenhearted> it lags
<brokenhearted> when I move boxes around the screen
<x04ty29er> brokenhearted: the browser lags
<brokenhearted> it lags
<x04ty29er> or the loading lags
<brokenhearted> well both
<brokenhearted> it lags when i scroll
<yaccin> omg
<yaccin> openarena rocks
<yaccin> :D
<x04ty29er> is it jerky?
<SpAwN> brokenhearted, if it lasgs real bad when moving windows...im guessing you will need to install drivers for your vid card
<brokenhearted> how would I do this?
<lu-bao> yaccin, youre right XD
<Tm_T> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lu-bao> yaccin, huh? what is openarena? :)
<Tm_T> Hmh
<SpAwN> brokenhearted, well lets hope u have a nvidia card.
<x04ty29er> brokenhearted: what is your video card?
<yaccin> lu-bao: an opensource clone of quake 3 arena
<yaccin> ^^
<lu-bao> SpAwN, why? :)
<Tm_T> !nvidia | brokenhearted
<yaccin> just found it in the repo
<ubotu> brokenhearted: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yaccin> :D
<lu-bao> yaccin, ah i see :> xD never played before :D
<angasule> brokenhearted: do you have an nvidia video card?
<lu-bao> sounds nice ^.^
<SpAwN> lu-bao, becasue atis suck realy realy bad
<yaccin> !openarena
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openarena - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> :/
<lu-bao> SpAwN, youre so wrooong -.-""" it doesnt
<yaccin> lu-bao: sudo apt-get install openarena
<yaccin> ^^
<lu-bao> yaccin, wait first i need a ready install of kubuntu :x
<angasule> lu-bao: ATI drivers for linux are awful (and on windows they have a bad rep, too)
<SpAwN> lu-bao, lol well atis caused kernel panics for me...and EVERYONE ive talked to that have ati'shate them
<yaccin> lu-bao: :D
<yaccin> ati sucks :D
<SpAwN> yea REAL bad
<lu-bao> i love ati theyr cards are so fast and cheap same time :x so good price for power :D
<yaccin> nvidia \o/
<lu-bao> drivers are but thats not ati cards fault >.<
<SpAwN> im sure theres a handfull of ppl who dont have probs with them...but i will never ever(even if i use windows) buy a ati
<x04ty29er> lol
<x04ty29er> if there are no good drivers
<x04ty29er> a good card is useless
<lu-bao> i will since nvidias geforce8800 eats power like hell X.x
<lu-bao> x04ty29er, yeah but thats true for nvidia too o.o
<SpAwN> my 7800 GT OC is great.
<x04ty29er> lu-bao: i agree
<echosyp_> where is the xorg library directory
<x04ty29er> however
<lu-bao> they have good drivers now (nvidia) but you dont have any guarantee that this stay like it is :)
<lu-bao> so doesnt matter ...
<SpAwN> lu-bao, nvidia makes decent drivers...tha WORK!
<echosyp_> true
<lu-bao> SpAwN, yeah "now"
<x04ty29er> yes
<lu-bao> future is another maybe
<x04ty29er> that is what i was trying to say
<echosyp_> ati still doesn't so that beats the hell out of them
<x04ty29er> why dont you learn to write your own drivers?
<lu-bao> yeah thats a coding problem but theyr cards are fine and same good as nvidias are <.<
<x04ty29er> I have a friend that did that for his network card
<echosyp_> easier said then done
<SpAwN> well so far nvidia has more points then ati for me ;-)
<x04ty29er> lo
<x04ty29er> l
<x04ty29er> i know
<echosyp_> ati is not as good as nvidia
<echosyp_> period
<lu-bao> its just a lack of drivers programming but ati or nvidia both cards are good and useful its only driver issue what gives the horror :)
<echosyp_> no
<angasule> lu-bao: what good is hardware without software?
<lu-bao> angasule, mhhh hard question *g*
<SpAwN> lol
<echosyp_> nvidia has its own binding platform
<echosyp_> ati doesn't
<Tm_T> angasule & others, go #kubuntu-offtopic to argue that please
<lu-bao> but you cant get any guarantee for good drivers for both cards they could build trashed drivers one day too
<kalagio> hi do you know how can i install aver tv go 007 in kubuntu?
<johgli> hi I'm trying to get my logitech mx610 to work with evdev but if I'm changing the xorg.conf and recognize the mouse by name or bits X doesn't start anymore
<johgli> I'm using edgy
<x04ty29er> johgli: are oyu sure you didn't accidentally change something else
<x04ty29er> or forget to change the name in the server thing
<lu-bao> *brb kubuntu dvd searching*
<johgli> x04ty29er: yes I'm sure
<x04ty29er> hm
<Tm_T> lu-bao: KMplayer?
<lu-bao> Tm_T, what? ^^"
<Tm_T> lu-bao: To play dvd:s and whatever.
<echosyp_> where is the xorg library directory
<echosyp_> where is the xorg library directory
<lu-bao> Tm_T, dont know i used xine-ui for it paired with libdvdcss :)
<royel> quick question, I installed Ubuntu (Gnome), but I would rather have KDE, is it the same to just add it to this install by using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or is there some big difference in Ubunut vs. Kubuntu releases that would make re-installing from a Kubuntu CD worth doing?
<Tm_T> echosyp_: No need to repeat.
<johgli> x04ty29er: the configuration with evdev worked for the mouse on my other PC under gentoo
<Tm_T> lu-bao: KMplayer uses xine or mplayer or gstreamer as engine, your choose, that's main thing I like in KMplayer.
<lu-bao> but i really hate these copy protections they make lagging at dvd playback with playstation2 sometimes and are just annoying as hell <.< when i buy a dvd they should be in good quality means not that issues
<echosyp_> there is a need because nobody answered me
<echosyp_> but in any case, it was an accident
<echosyp_> so stfu and don't get smart with me
<lu-bao> Tm_T, ah i see :)
<Tm_T> echosyp_: Have you done any searching?
<royel> !ohmy | echosyp_
<ubotu> echosyp_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<echosyp_> omg
<lu-bao> yeah echosyp_ dont get that angry o.o
<echosyp_> who said i was angry
<lu-bao> agressions are evil
<echosyp_> heh
<Tm_T> echosyp_: Your st*u.
<lu-bao> "so stfu and dont get smart with me" <--- sounds angry
<echosyp_> that is just how you perceived it
<lu-bao> calm down :)
<Tm_T> echosyp_: What exactly you're looking for?
<echosyp_> im calm as a clam
<echosyp_> im install dri modules and its asking for Xorg library directory
<echosyp_> i don't know where that is
<echosyp_> i have a real bad connection and it takes forever to load web pages
<kalagio> how can i install aver tv go 007 at kubuntu edgy?
<Tm_T> echosyp_: /usr/lib I think as about any lib, I think.
<echosyp_> k
<kalagio> can anybody help me?
<echosyp_> i'll try that
<Tm_T> echosyp_: And for future, don't "st*u" and calle me smart, I try to help.
<mnbvcvc> hvjvjhvhv
<SpAwN> echosyp_, check your /etc/resolv.conf.....make sure u have a few nameservers for your isp in there....i found adding a bunch made my browsing load faster....also might want to try a few firefox hacks(or installer fasterfox)
<Tm_T> mnbvcvc: English please.
<cadkins> kalagio :  what's going on?
<kalagio> i would to install a tv capture driver but i do not know how
<cadkins> hmmm...and it's avertv
<kalagio> yes
<Tm_T> Maybe there's howto or similar somewhere.
<SpAwN> echosyp_, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/452      those are a few tweaks i do to firefox to speed it up...it realy seemed to help load pages faster
<kalagio> i am a rookie and i am not so good
<piquadrat> no idea how to automount encrypted luks devices?
<kalagio> cadkins can i depend on you?
<cadkins> kalagio : sorry.  I don't know anything about capture cards
<Hrontore> okay i get "error reading nav packet" why?
<cadkins> i'm looking though
<cadkins> kalagio : try over at the mythTV site.
<kalagio> do you know links tha i can visit to learn how?
<kalagio> o
<kalagio> thanks
<MyGhetek> I have a dell laptop, its a d610 with 1gb ram and 120gb hard drive. this has a 1.8 centrino cpu. i have a dock at home with a million peripherals (all usb) should i go for xubuntu or kubuntu?
<cadkins> kalagio : http://mythtv.org/
<moparisthebest> cadkins, I found a good site for beryl backgrounds http://www.space.com/php/multimedia/downloads/wallpapers/
<kalagio> cadkins thank you a lot
<cadkins> thanks moparisthebest.  did you find that on the internet?  LOL
<echosyp_> can i paste an error and see if you guys can tell me how to fix it
<echosyp_> ./home/echosyp/Desktop/mach64-20060330-linux.i386/drm/linux-core/ati_
<echosyp_>           pcigart.c:87: error: struct page has no member named
<echosyp_>           count
<moparisthebest> nope cadkins :P
<ubuntu> Idk what my video card is... it came with the Mobo
<ubuntu> this is brokenhearted
<echosyp_> that was supposed to be one line
<ubuntu> So how would i be able to install my video card
<moparisthebest> it isn't working now ubuntu ?
<Vyro> MyGhetek: xubuntu if you want fast system, kubuntu for useful OS
<MyGhetek> Vyro: can xubuntu use amarok, k3b and all that stuff?
<SpAwN> MyGhetek, yes
<SpAwN> MyGhetek, u can always install the other once u install the system
<Tm_T> !away | Czessi_away
<ubotu> Czessi_away: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Vyro> I think it can
<MyGhetek> SpAwN: thanks!
<SpAwN> MyGhetek, np :-)
<Hrontore> im trying to play dvds, but i keep getting errors any pointers?
<Hrontore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7278/
<MyGhetek> Vyro: i think im going to just install both, i have enough space
<MyGhetek> thanks guys!
<Hrontore> hrontore: hi
<SpAwN> !restricted | Hrontore
<ubotu> Hrontore: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jager> anyone know how to convert an mp3 to a swf streaming object?
<jager> i see tantalizing hints that suggest one can use ffmpeg for this task, but no specifics
<Tm_T> jager: Maybe man ffmpeg helps?
<Tm_T> jager: In konqueror: man:ffmpeg
<jager> i get encoder errors when using the syntax i grokked from the man pages
<jager> still looking though
<jager> was hoping someone with experience could shortcut me
<Tm_T> I have used ffmpeg but without errors you get I can't help.
<jager> otoh i didn't know you could use konqy for man pages, that's prety spiffy, thnx
<Tm_T> Use pastebin or something to show all you get.
<EmbraceUnity> i tried to upgrade from edgy 64 to fiesty 64... it dies on boot now after upgrading, no matter what kernel i use
<jager> sure lemme poke at it a bit to ensure all that i need is installed
<Tm_T> jager: You can use konqueror to almost everything
<jager> konqueror rules me
<Tm_T> jager: I'm atm ripping cd's with it.
<jager> fish:// is the best hing that ever happened
<EmbraceUnity> i tried to upgrade from edgy 64 to fiesty 64... it dies on boot now after upgrading, no matter what kernel i use
<jager> yar that's a cool feature too
<Tm_T> EmbraceUnity: You already said that.
<Tm_T> jager: apt:/ ;)
<jager> no way
<Tm_T> No way what?
<jager> holy shit that's neat as hell
<jager> thanks
<jager> (again)
<EmbraceUnity> hell is pretty neat
<cob> have you a link for a french conversation ?
<kalagio> does anybody now how to install aver tv go 007 fm?
<Tm_T> !fr | cob
<ubotu> cob: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jim__> what is fish:// ?
<Tm_T> jim__: General kio for, well, many things.
<Hrontore> would libdvdcss2-dev 1.2.5 be a stable release?
<Tm_T> Hrontore: No idea, any need for -dev?
<Hrontore> no
<gdiebel> jim__: fish is kio for ssh
<Tm_T> Hrontore: Soo, why you ask it? Wondering.
<Tm_T> gdiebel: Hm, it does handle ftp too?
<Tm_T> Or do I remember wrong.
<gdiebel> nah there is a ftp kio as well
<kalagio> how can i speak in greek forum?
<Tm_T> gdiebel: Ok, wondered, I don't use them anyway, I have sshfs mount. :)
<yaccin> lu-bao: now im trying warsow and sauerbraten ^^
<lontra> what's kbfx?
<lontra> ah an alternative to kmenu :)
<yaccin> how can i make a working link to a shellscript... so that it runs the script from directory the original script is in and not from /usr/local/bin?
<yaccin> or do i have to make a new script in /usr/local/bin which dirs to the directory and runs the original script from there?
<lu-bao> yaccin, lol sauerbraten <-- german word XD
<eric_> hallo all
<Heavenquake> After being forced to do a dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg, my screen resolutions are back, but my graphics card is screwed. Windows look fuzzy when I move 'em, and both glxgears and glxinfo complains about no GLX extension.. What can I do about that?
<yaccin> lu-bao: i know ^^
<yaccin> funny name for a game :D
<lu-bao> yep xD
<lu-bao> its a meal type of meat :>
<lu-bao> meat what you place in sour touched water some time before you cook it :)
<yaccin> << german
<yaccin> ^^
<yaccin> i know what sauerbraten is :D
<lu-bao> ah ok *gg*
<lu-bao> <-- *german too* xD
<lu-bao> okay i made an oem install at my main comp :)
<yaccin> \o/
<lu-bao> now i am logged in as oem user do i have anything to do or how to make my own user account? :)
<yaccin> oem user?
<Heavenquake> I would like some help... Are there other channels for asking this? :/
<echosyp_> what driver works with a mach64 card?
<echosyp_> video card that is
<pirothezero> Heavenquake: what is your question? can determine a better room maybe
<Heavenquake> [23:32]  <Heavenquake> After being forced to do a dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg, my screen resolutions are back, but my graphics card is screwed. Windows look fuzzy when I move 'em, and both glxgears and glxinfo complains about no GLX extension.. What can I do about that?
<Heavenquake> pirothezero
<echosyp_> what good is a support channel if nobody is here to support you
<echosyp_> im so impatient
<lu-bao> echosyp_, maybe cause nobody other has this card?
<Adydas> what a rude dude
<lu-bao> Adydas, me? ^^"
<Adydas> nah man
<lu-bao> ah k :)
<echosyp_> im the rude due
<echosyp_> dude*
<lu-bao> ^^
<echosyp_> im impatient cause iv been trying to get to the bottom of this for awhile
<lu-bao> i am friendly :)
<diegofrt> hi
<bonbonthejon> i'm trying to compile kweather, but my changes aren't showing up when i add the applet
<diegofrt> what is that??
<bonbonthejon> diegofrt: kweather?
<diegofrt> anybody
<yaccin> !kweather
<ubotu> kweather: weather display applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1213 kB, installed size 2268 kB
<yaccin> bonbonthejon: its in the repos... why compile it?
<diegofrt> where are you
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: I'm trying to make improvements,
<yaccin> ah ok
<yaccin> hmm
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: any idea why the changes aren't showing up
<diegofrt> what is this about??
<Adydas> bonbonthejon: superkaramba?
<diegofrt> anybody here speak spanish
<diegofrt> ???
<Adydas> no
<bonbonthejon> Adydas: what about superkamba
<Adydas> #ubuntu-es i belive
<jott_> bonbonthejon: i guess #kde/#kde-devel are better places to ask.. but you may double check that no old instance is running plus you installed it with the right prefix..
<Adydas> bonbonthejon: is that whay your tring to do?
<Adydas> insall widget for sk?>
<bianconeri> Hello, I have a simple problem, been trying to install Kopete's plugin "desklist" from source...however when I run ./configure I get this error message "X Screensaver extension header"....what package would i need?
<pirothezero> Heavenquake: hmmm
<bonbonthejon> Adydas: no, i'm trying to update the viewer
<Adydas> oh ok
<diegofrt> de que se trata esto eh?
<Adydas> #ubuntu-es try here
<diegofrt> carecesar
<bonbonthejon> what is the command to list running processes
<premier_> hi, my I have a laptop, and the temperature meter is reading 71C, but I think thats inaccurate
<premier_> Im running without any load, and no part of my laptop feels hot
<bianconeri> anybody got an idea what "X screensaver extention header" is??
<premier_> usually, it runs between 45C and 62C.  Today I got a laptop cooling pad, but the temperature meter shot up to 71 when I put it on
<premier_> now its moving around wildly.  It went down to 54 in just these last few seconds
<lu-bao> X.x dc
<dettoaltrimenti_> when I try to empty the trash, it says 'access denied'- what can I do?
<bhrich902kubuntu> hello all, need some help on keyboad layout options that appear in the system settings under regional & language -> keyboard layout, while i have all sorts of options a friend of mine installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu but does not have those options, any thoughts?
<Skuller> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Skuller> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Skuller> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jim__> does Beryl work well with an Intel915 chipset?
<TMM> so, I just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu
<makuseru> what is a good video editing program in kubuntu
<dec_> I looked in synaptic and the game secret maryo chronicles was installed but it says converted by alien, but i cannot access it to play it any ideas
<TMM> so far, it has been a rather painful experience
<TMM> I mean, I know I'll probably be dumping some rethoric here, but, it really is like very damn pixel is clickable and customizeable :)
<TMM> I am not sure I can handle the power :P
<khaije> hi guys & ladies
<dec_> I looked in synaptic and the game secret maryo chronicles was installed but it says converted by alien, but i cannot access it to play it any ideas
<aseigo> TMM: you are allowed to ignore the customization =)
<makuseru> !repeat | dec_
<ubotu> dec_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TMM> aseigo: yes, BUT, there's still the matter of the gazillion of buttons in konqueror
<TMM> aseigo: I mean, why on earth would I want my fonts folder thingy 2 clicks away? :)
<aseigo> TMM: you might not. then again, those who need to find where to install there fonts sure like it.
#kubuntu 2007-02-24
<aseigo> TMM: you'll probably like the fm in kde4 in any case... all the power, half the interface
<aseigo> TMM: in the meantime, one does end up getting pretty attached to konqi. it's just a bit of a deep-end-of-the-pool experience
<aseigo> "OMG .. there. is. so. much."
<aseigo> 6 months later: "jesus, how'd i ever live without half this stuff?" ;)
<TMM> aseigo: well, it is not like I'm not experienced with linux, or even KDE, I dumped gnome 1.x (helix desktop) for kde 3.0... for the bouncy icon cursur thingy, to be totally honest
<aseigo> we're working on improving the first date experience without sacrificing the long term marriage potential
<aseigo> lol.. the bouncy icon rocks
<makuseru> i like fedora spinny icons
<aseigo> i remember when that first entered cvs (back before svn) and i just sat there launching apps
<aseigo> makuseru: the busy cursor is really nice in fedora, yeah
<makuseru> but everything else is crap
<TMM> aseigo: but, right now, coming from gnome 2.4.17 to kde 3.5.3 (I think) it all feels so cluttered, and (dare I say) windows xp like
<aseigo> so .. usable in real world environments? *grin*
<SSJ_GZ> I like Oxygen's Busy cursor so much, I almost wish KDE were slower =)
<aseigo> seriously though ...
<makuseru> kde is not windoes like
<dec_> anyone know how to install a .rpm package in ubuntu?
<makuseru> get alien
<aseigo> yeah, we're working on the feeling of clutter. part of it is that crystal (icon theme) became very inconsistent over time
<makuseru> itll convert it
<aseigo> some of it is the over use of frames
<aseigo> etc... lots of little things ... very little to do with the actual functionality, to be honest
<aseigo> TMM: in any case, welcome to kde =)
<TMM> well, I'm not totally hating it or anything
<SSJ_GZ> aseigo: Is Konqueror still going to house all of the File Manager settings, or will that be moved to Dolphin?
<TMM> it is just that, well... I'm feeling a bit 'uncertain'
<SSJ_GZ> I find that many accusations of clutter are aimed at Konqueror's settings menu.
<BluesKaj> it ain't XP , believe me  TMM :)
<SSJ_GZ> That, and KControl.
<TMM> aseigo: also, to me, personally, windows XP is completely unuseable :) (also more cluttered than KDE) ;)
<aseigo> SSJ_GZ: they'll share most settings. each will have a sub/super-set of them
<TMM> BluesKaj: I know it isn't windows XP
<SSJ_GZ> Yeah, I've always found the resemblance to Windows to be pretty superficial.
<BluesKaj> TMM, it's entirely up to the user how the desktop is set up
<SSJ_GZ> aseigo: Ok, thanks :)
<mike__> ..
<makuseru> what is a good video editing program in kubuntu
<SiLVER> whats the best way to get a mac-like taskbar? icons should get bigger, when you move the mouse on it, etc
<BluesKaj> ppl say Kino
<TMM> please, I am not trying to shout 'KDE is for windows hates, gnome is for unix lovers' or anything of that bullshit, it was just striking to ME at first glance, how enourmously alike it is. Then I went and looked at screenshots on kde.org, and it is STILL very much the same 'feel'
<aseigo> makuseru: i don't know of one, to be honest. there are some video editting suites, but they are all pretty damn complex and over the top. there's one being developed with qt4/kde4 that looks really promissing, but it's still alpha alpha
<TMM> I do not want any sort of flamewar, hell, I'm on KDE RIGHT NOW :)
<makuseru> BluesKaj: you talkin to me?
<SSJ_GZ> TMM: Relax, we're all friends here :)
<BluesKaj> makuseru, , yes
<TMM> just wanted to make that clear :P
<aseigo> TMM: yep, we're well aware of the "first date" syndrome we suffer. all i can say for now is "i hear you, we know about it. the marriage is great, we're working on the early impressions bit now."
<cpk1> windows doesnt have virtual desktops =)
<SSJ_GZ> TMM: Drag the kicker up to the top of the screen - it might make you feel more at home ;)
<makuseru> SiLVER: kxdock, cooldock, ksmoothdock, etc
<cpk1> and doesnt have a kajillion apps that all tie into each other
<TMM> oww, more gripes
<SiLVER> makuseru: i know, there are several programms availabe, but whtas the best to use?
<TMM> of you make kicker smaller to a reasonable size, it becomes ugly :)
<makuseru> and in linux "add remove really means ADD remove"
<TMM> :P
<BluesKaj> TMM, well there's method in the KDE madness ...that's to welcome former windows users (like me ) and give them a less intimidated and more familiar environment
<cpk1> my kicker is set to tiny and I love how it looks =)
<makuseru> SiLVER: i think ksmoothdock is the best
<TMM> less intimidating ?
<SiLVER> makuseru: ty, ill try it
<TMM> let's be advocate of the devil here: I'm a long time linux user, I've got the beard and the long hair to prove it, what has KDE got to offer ME? :)
<makuseru> theres more settings in it
<cpk1> i suppose it depends what you want from a DE
<makuseru> and it looks prettier
<TMM> yes, it *IS* pretty
<cpk1> it comes with amarok by default
<aseigo> TMM: remote access to your files, dcop based automation of your apps, if your a sys admin type ksysguard is kick ass particularly for remote boxes
<BluesKaj> linux has it's intimidation factor ... I was exposed to some very discouteous know it alls at the fedora core support charoom previous to switching to kubuntu.
<aseigo> TMM: fish:// absolutely rocks, and the little touches like how ctrl-U clears line edits and ctrl-e autocompletes.
<JohnFlux> TMM: ask not what KDE can do for you.. :-)
<Highor\a> hi i downloaded kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386 and burned it on a DVD, when i start windows the kubuntu disctree is coming, but if i restart my computer, then he doesn't boot from the CD, and i did the cd-rom first in the BIOS
<aseigo> TMM: so there's this nice coupling of unix-y goodness and gui ease
<aseigo> JohnFlux: hehe
<cpk1> that automatic public fileserver thing is really cool TMM
<TMM> fish:// is like sshfs, right?
<aseigo> JohnFlux: ah, btw, ruphy and some other guy have started working on the sysguard->krunner integration
<aseigo> JohnFlux: ruphy had some q's this morning for me..
<TMM> well, I seem to be missing all the zeroconf goodness that came with gnome
<aseigo> TMM: right... and it works in -any- kde app
<echosyp_> how do i install kernel modules?
<cpk1> isnt qt going to be available on linux when kde4 comes out?
<aseigo> TMM: there's zeroconf in kde as well... which parts are you missing
<TMM> the part where I can see the zeroconfe'd share on my server... strange
<JohnFlux> aseigo: fun fun
<aseigo> TMM: oh, and we also have a proper printing system and a rather impressive file dialog
<TMM> lol
<artis> i downloaded kubuntu iso image, burned it but its not boot it says about i/o error what i did wrong ?
<aseigo> JohnFlux: yeah, i like it when other people do the work ;)
<TMM> I do not want to hear anything about any printing dialogs or I'm switching to XFCE :P
<aseigo> JohnFlux: we can fiddle on the core bits of fun and leave the fiddly bits =)
<echosyp_> artis, did you check the md5?
<cpk1> what is the name of that kde applet that automagically sets up easy filesharing?
<echosyp_> maybe you burned a bad iso
<cpk1> i forget its name
<TMM> too much bandwidth has been wasted on that discussion :P
<artis> i dunno .. how to do it ?
<TMM> ;)
<Highor\a> why isen't kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386 booting from CD? :S
<JohnFlux> aseigo: I did have an almost-working process list widget
<echosyp_> i don't want to go into it, but dl the md5 checksum and run md5sum -c against the iso
<BluesKaj> !kde applet
<TMM> aseigo: I used gnome-user-share to make some homedirs available on my server, because I'm lazy and can't be arsed to set up something properly :)
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<SSJ_GZ> cpk1: kpf?
<xxnicexguyxx> spricht hier jemand deutsch??
<JohnFlux> aseigo: just a stand alone widget
<BluesKaj> !filesharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TMM> zeroconf://
<TMM> yes
<echosyp_> how do i install kernel modules?
<TMM> kio slaves... hum
<BluesKaj> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TMM> echosyp_: exactly what kind of kio slaves are we talking about here?
<khaije> i asked once earlier today but i'll try again.... any suggestions for full remote desktop including sound (via ssh ideally) ?
<echosyp_> what?
<artis> echosyp_: so what i have to do now ?
<TMM> echosyp_: kernel modules
<echosyp_> kio slaves?
<echosyp_> drm
<cpk1> SSJ_GZ: hang on I'll fire up my laptop since its on that
<xxnicexguyxx> can someone help me???????????????????????????????
<TMM> echosyp_: I am trying to multitask, and I'm failing
<TMM> echosyp_: but, kernel modules, what kind of kernel modules, what are you trying to accomplish? :)
<echosyp_> im trying to compile drm module, and it says "The DRI driver cannot be installed without the latest kernel modules"
<aseigo> TMM: ah, we have a filesharing panel applet, though i don't think that does zeroconf announcements, and samba sharing built into the properties dialog for folders (so right click -> share) but again i'm not sure that does zeroconf
<cpk1> TMM: also superkaramba is pretty cool
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> *sigh*
<dariosimon> hi emax
<artis> echosyp_: btw i  write iso only on 4 cd using iso maker on nero it gets error it says can't close session
<TMM> aseigo: being advocate of the devel again here, but why on earth would I want to share something over samba? I've got NO windows machines here :)
* aseigo checks..
<_eMaX_> since my upgrade to evolution 2.9.91 evolution core dumps often. can I with apt-get go back to a previous version?
<Highor\a> if i restart my computer he doesn't boot from CD and i changed the bootsetup CD-rom first, then HDD and the disctree says: "This is a Live Kubuntu CD that can be run directly from your CD drive. Simply leave this CD in your drive and reboot the computer to run a demo of Kubuntu"
<aseigo> oh neat, kubuntu doesn't set up zeroconf at all.
* aseigo sighs
<echosyp_> bad cd
<TMM> aseigo: trust me, kubuntu is 300x better then mandriva, that stuff is just arcane
<aseigo> TMM: because it's actually a fairly decent system for that, believe it or not.
<cpk1> SSJ_GZ: yeah it was kpf
<khaije> aseigo: you have to add the packages, there are integrations w/ kde for avahi
<Highor\a> i downloaded kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386 but i burned the files on a DVD
<echosyp_> TMM, you know what thats about?
<echosyp_> im trying to compile drm module, and it says "The DRI driver cannot be installed without the latest kernel modules"
<artis> one of universities gives it to download i dont think it cud b bad ..
<aseigo> khaije: ugh. this is the kind of stuff that should be set up out of the box.
<TMM> echosyp_: well, sort of, what DRM modules are you trying to build?? what video card are you trying to get to work?
<aseigo> not installed == not there for 99% of people
<echosyp_> then it gives me some dri.log to refer to for what went wrong
<echosyp_> mach64
<aseigo> no reason not to have this stuff.. where for art thou suse ;)
<SSJ_GZ> cpk1: Cool
<TMM> echosyp_: wow... errr, WHY? :) the 3d acceleration won't really be a whole lot faster :P
<echosyp_> the dri log gives me some make error about no 'count'
<echosyp_> true, but it will take a load off the cpu
<echosyp_> even a little load
<cpk1> SSJ_GZ: I was in a hurry needing to get my homework from my laptop to my desktop when I found that, got it set up in less than a minute =)
<TMM> aseigo: well, I actually REALLY liked that gnome apace, mod_dav , avahi combo
<SSJ_GZ> cpk1: Hehe :)
<BluesKaj> cpk1, do you mean "kpf"  for file sharing
<cpk1> yes
<TMM> aseigo: it worked fully transparantly for other gnome desktops, and, judging by that zeroconf:/// thing it would have worked for KDE as well
<lu-bao> when i move windows (on my pc with kubuntu fresh installed) its like at windows without graphic drivers when you move windows its so cutted and lagging moving :( what is that for a problem ?
<artis> is there  a way  put bootable iso to usb flash
<piquadrat> Hi! I'm still trying to get my external encrypted harddisk to automount. I just installed gnome and verified that it indeed supports this (it displays a password dialog when the disk is plugged in). Is there nothing of this sort for KDE/Kubuntu?
<TMM> echosyp_: perhaps it is time to invest in a better video card? I mean independantly of your DRI issue, you can buy a radeon 9200 pci card for about $25 new online these days
<TMM> echosyp_: that would actually HELP you, and it will still be supported by opensource drivers
<echosyp_> TMM, its integrated
<echosyp_> in my laptop
<TMM> echosyp_: in that case, forget I said that :)
<TMM> echosyp_: let's see if we can fix your DRI situation then ;)
<echosyp_> yeah, i thought of that
<lu-bao> somebody knows this frame lag issue when you move windows around on desktop that it looks cutted and is slow?
<TMM> echosyp_: why exactly do you think you need to compile new drm drivers? I thought the mach64 drivers were included with every distro?
<echosyp_> it doesn't seem so
<echosyp_> i don't have dri working
<TMM> lu-bao: that will depend largely on the video driver in use by your hardware
<echosyp_> im using the ati driver
<TMM> echosyp_: I think that's not right
<echosyp_> it is
<cpk1> TMM: zeroconf:/ seems like it should work, on mine it just returns that the daemon isnt running so presumably it would work if I started it up
<echosyp_> iv tried radeon, not supported
<TMM> echosyp_: let me check, I don't think 'ati' supports mach64
<echosyp_> k
<lu-bao> TMM, mh i have ati radeon x850xt at pci-express with elitegroup kn1 extreme (nforce4 ultra mainboard) and amd64 3200+
<TMM> echosyp_: ah, it SHOULD detect mach64
<echosyp_> it works, just dri isn't enabled
<SSJ_GZ> Night all
<echosyp_> i don't know what the deal is, its xubuntu though
<TMM> lu-bao: what driver are you using?
<TMM> echosyp_: I think this is very weird, mach64 should work, can you put the output of lspci -v on a pastebin please?
<lu-bao> TMM, actually no driver but i thought like in other distributions kubuntu would use vesa if no driver is installed :)
<echosyp_> im not using that comp
<TMM> lu-bao: well, it probably is, and vesa is dog slow :)
<echosyp_> so one sec
<lu-bao> okay otherwise its nice that it doesnt prechoose stuff :)
<lu-bao> TMM, on other distros i hadnt this lagging :P
<TMM> lu-bao: well, perhaps other distro's use other defaults for vesa :)
<TMM> lu-bao: perhaps it is using fbdev, or something
<cpk1> it might be using "nv" if its an nvidia card
<lu-bao> with my notebook (and opensource via cle266 drivers what are included while install) it hasnt this problem only on my pc :/
<TMM> lu-bao: anyway, if you would be so kind as to paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on a pastebin, I'll take a look :)
<khaije> aseigo: it should def be easier to set up, but it is already integrated to an extent. having it set up by default, however would be a bad idea
<TMM> kde probably has a context menu to do that in one go :)
<lu-bao> TMM, mmmh i have to think about this first *lol* :> no wait until update is finished (online update) its a fresh install need update :)
<lu-bao> TMM, no it doesnt have and im happy about i dislike these automatic stuff inside menus :)
<TMM> that was actually a pun, but noone noticed :)
<lu-bao> *g*
<echosyp_> TMM, http://pastebin.ca/369661
<echosyp_> thats the output of lspci
<lu-bao> mh maybe after online update it runs more fine with new xorg and new kernel :)
<hiasll> i cannot play mp3 files since a few days. anyone know about it? the same happens at my sisters pc. maybe a broken update?
<hiasll> i play with kaboodle and amarok
<naught101> anyone know why firefox doesn't restart in kubuntu?
<naught101> it just shuts down and doesn't start again..
<lu-bao> TMM, lol its like it would have only 3fps at desktop windows xD
<tjz> can anyone help me install flash
<tjz> it keeps breaking
<tjz> ?
<naught101> tjz: did you try automatix?
<_eMaX_> all: if in e.g. feisty I have one program that doesn't work reliably (evolution) how would I go back to the previous version of that same program, as of edgy?
<tjz> is that a program?
<_eMaX_> yes
<_eMaX_> but say, any program
<echosyp_> brb
<dbddbd> hola
<dbddbd> hello
<tjz> it came bck blank when i searched for it
<tjz> back*
<cpk1> _eMaX_: aptitude place might do it
<lu-bao> TMM, are you still there? :)
<TMM> yes
<lu-bao> TMM, http://pastebin.com/887658
<echosyp_> back
<echosyp_> TMM you got anything for me
<lu-bao> it runs in vesa at 1280x1024@60hz
<TMM> echosyp_: I am trying to figure it out
<lu-bao> and everything is slow as hell.... *windows to move and drawing of them*
<TMM> vesa isn't fast
<echosyp_> cool take your time
<TMM> lu-bao: did you try 'radeon' ?
<lu-bao> yeah but its slow like in "ms windows" when you move windows and havent drivers installed ^^
<lu-bao> thought vesa would be faster than that :)
<lu-bao> nope didnt try dont know if i should dont know what happens then
<TMM> no, vesa is really slow
<lu-bao> mh okay then i should try radeon :)
<lu-bao> hope that will work with ati x850xt at pci-express
<TMM> I couldn't tell you
<TMM> othwerise there might be no other solution than the closed source drivers
<TMM> but I personally see them as a 'last resort'
<ubuntu> BRASIL ??
<lu-bao> TMM, as long it will work well and fine i dont care whats on it :)
<TMM> lu-bao: ah, yes, you really should try and substitute 'vesa' for 'radeon', now, there is a chance that after you restart X it won't work
<TMM> lu-bao: now, are you capable of editing config files from the command line?
<tjz> naught101
<tjz> ?
<lu-bao> TMM, on suse "radeon" did work is that a good chance then?
<TMM> if 'radeon' worked on suse, it'll work here
<lu-bao> TMM, no i hate command lines so i use midnight commander editor ;)
<TMM> well, what version of suse?
<TMM> and, what version of kubuntu?
<lu-bao> openSuSE10.2 32 + 64bit :)
<lu-bao> newest kubuntu :)
<semnome> is safe upgrade my kubuntu 6.06 to edgy  ???
<TMM> 6.10?
<lu-bao> from last weekend ^^
<naught101> sorry tjz, yes. do a google search for automatix
<TMM> feisty?
<lu-bao> TMM, downloaded last weekend at dvd
<naught101> ?automatix
<TMM> well, it'll probably be fine then
<semnome> with apt-dist upgrade ??
<naught101> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lu-bao> TMM, other question do i need special modules to run "radeon" as driver?
<lu-bao> running now are i2c bitmap ddc dri extmod freetype glx int10 type1 and vbe
<semnome> apt-get dist-upgrade  ??
<lu-bao> any other required for "radeon" as driver ? :)
<TMM> lu-bao: well, the X server should load everything it needs itself
<TMM> lu-bao: even then, for 2d acceleration you don't need anything special
<lu-bao> mh okay but at "closed source drivers" i needed to add some modules :)
<tjz> ok one sed
<TMM> lu-bao: yeah, they are evil, stay away from them
<tjz> sec*
<SolidSource> semnome: what was your question?
<lu-bao> just asked cause for closed source i needed modifications (other modules too)
<lu-bao> TMM, lol :> better than nothing if you want 3D ;)
<semnome> SolidSource: i want to upgrade my kubuntu
<TMM> no, better to get a proper videocard :)
<SolidSource> semnome: to?
<_eMaX_> cpk1: how do you mean aptitude place
<semnome> 6.10
<semnome> i am using 6.06
<lu-bao> TMM, no i dont spend any more euro in computer cards or other stuff >.< *hates spending more and more money*
<SolidSource> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tjz> naught101: ok what do i need to download?
<SolidSource> !distupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TMM> lu-bao: well, you could have spend *less* and a get a 3d card that was supported with open-source drivers ;)
<lu-bao> TMM, my comp has amd64 3200+ with ati x850xt and 2gb dualchannel ddr1 with 570gb harddisc
<tjz> ?
<semnome> i need change de source in file /etc/apt/source.list ?
<lu-bao> TMM, yeah i could when i had use "linux" longer and wasnt on windows when i bought my card and best would be when i didnt saw that ati had much more pixel pipelines and other things for same money than nvidia had X.x
<naught101> tjz: read the automatix webpage - web search it
<SolidSource> semnome: yes, here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227052 follow method 2
<tjz> ok
<TMM> well, I buy my gear on 'is it supported by open source drivers' THEN I look at speed :)
<semnome> thanks
<SolidSource> semnome: changing gedit to kate of course
<TMM> I buy the fastest stuff that's available with GPL'd drivers basically :) not the fastest stuff :)
<lu-bao> TMM, i didnt care for "opensource operating systems" when i used windows before :P
<tjz> http://www.aamatrix.com/   is this it?
<SolidSource> tjz: automatix = www.getautomatix.com
<TMM> lu-bao: no, but now you are using an open-source operating system, and, before you know it, you WILL care :)
<luca> good day - does this channel provide some support for kopete? :-)
<TMM> lu-bao: go read the gnu manifesto :)
<lu-bao> TMM, i just took opensource and then i saw "damn it doesnt run well" and then i cared before i didnt so dont judge me XD
<TMM> lu-bao: I'm not judging!!! I'm trying to educate
<semnome> SolidSource: i will have no problems with all programs and drivers that i have installed in this machine ??
<lu-bao> TMM, when you was small i bet you used windows too so you know how i was thinking when i was small :)
<lu-bao> TMM, okay then i missunderstood your sentences happens sometimes im sorry for that :)
<tjz> naught101: i gotConnection to host www.getautomatix.com is broken.
<luca> has anyone problems using kopete to talk with jabber contacts?
<SolidSource> semnome: you may have problems if any 3rd party software is installed, or may not...its about 50-50 chance
<semnome> SolidSource: thanks
<SolidSource> tjz: yes its down
<lu-bao> TMM, nice this windows lagging isnt anymore :>
<tjz> naught101: ok
<lu-bao> TMM, thank you very much :) *hugs*
<tjz> then wat do i do now?
<TMM> lu-bao: I used windows 95, I bought it, I was happy for all of 1 week when the fat16 partition it lived on horribly ate itself, then Is withced to linux :)
<SolidSource> tjz: what are you trying to do exactly?
<TMM> lu-bao: ext2 also ate data back then from time to time, but at least it was fun :)
<tjz> install flash to watch videos online
<lu-bao> TMM, lol when windows 95 was out linux was there too? i thought linux came later when "linus torwald" was angry about windows and wrote its own kernel :>
<tjz> i tried to do it through adept nut it keeps breaking
<tjz> but*
<TMM> lu-bao: no, linus torvalds wasn't angry about anything, he just wanted unix on his 386, and learn all about this affordable 32bit processor
<lu-bao> when i was young i really didnt care for freedom or other stuff at pcs a computer only was a tool for me i booted it and used programs nothing more :)
<TMM> lu-bao: the open-source movement is way older than microsoft is
<SolidSource> tjz: ok, you running 32bit or 64bit?
<tjz> 64
<tjz> i believe...
<lu-bao> TMM, um open-source before microsoft? o.o" but please tell me whats before microsoft? before microsoft i cant remember that there were any good computers out ^^"
<SolidSource> tjz: in konsole type "uname -r"
<tjz> this is a friends computer
<lu-bao> i can be wrong but i dont know :)
<BluesKaj> does anyone know of a local area network browser (not komba or smb4k) that is relatively stable ?
<tjz> 2.6.15-26-386---i got this
<TMM> lu-bao: before, when men where men and wrote their OWN device drivers, all software was open source
<SolidSource> tjz: 32bit
<tjz> ok
<TMM> lu-bao: then, the proprietary unixes came, and they were closed source, THAT is when open-source began
<TMM> lu-bao: microsoft and the home-computers took another 5 years to even begin to exist
<tjz> ok so now what?
<BluesKaj> smb4k and komba2 are really buggy on my system ...they work ok for a while and then they begin to freeze and become unresponsive
<lu-bao> TMM, o.o own device drivers ? ah i see um but why do you say when men were men ? :) today its still the same but most dont have nerves to spend lifetime for computers that much :>
<SolidSource> tjz: ok, what have you tried to do so far?
<jesus> hola alguien me alluda?
<TMM> lol, you missed the point :)
<TMM> the device driver thing was a joke, there rest wasn't :)
<lu-bao> TMM, yeah i know what you mean i just wanted to point at this saying from you :p
<lu-bao> ah i see XD
<tjz> right click it on adept and request install but it keeps breaking
<lu-bao> omfg lol and i thought i would be true that they made them  XD
<lu-bao> omfg dont joke me *lol*
<echosyp_> brb
<SolidSource> tjz: in konsole type "dpkg --configure -a"
<SolidSource> tjz: in konsole type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<TMM> lu-bao: well, men made device drivers :)
<lu-bao> TMM, sorry i meaned "i thought you would be true with that they made theyr own drivers" :>
<tjz> solidsource: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<SolidSource> tjz: you have to close out of adept first
<lu-bao> TMM, girls too :P one girl made one of the first computers :)
<TMM> yes
<lu-bao> okay not same as todays computers but it still was one :>
<tjz> solidsource: ok and now what?
<TMM> but, do not think, for a minute, that the open-source movement is an anti-microsoft thing. Destroying microsoft is only a pleasurable side-effect :)
<SolidSource> tjz: ok, what did "sudo dpkg --configure -a" do?
<TMM> it's about freedom, and it is about being able to do whatever the fuck you want with your 2000 dollar piece of equipment
<tjz> solidsource: just drop me down another line
<tjz> solidsource:it did nothing
<SolidSource> tjz: it did, just had nothing to tell you
<lu-bao> TMM, no its not you can say what you want but they didnt made only bad things :P
<TMM> echosyp_: sorry, I can't really find anything about your r128 problem :(
<tjz> solidsource: yea
<tjz> solidsource:it says tjz@tjz-desktop:~$
<lu-bao> TMM, okay i have a big problem ._.
<roc364> hello all! i got a question about the kernel source
<TMM> lu-bao: perhaps not, but their filosophy is bad, they got to the point they are now, mostly by making sure they are an end-point of information. it WAS really easy to import stuff into microsoft software, but impossible to export from it, and the customer, the person who payed, is screwed
<SolidSource> tjz: ok, what package were you trying to install in adept?
<lu-bao> TMM,  with kaffeine i can see tv but i cant hear sound while watching :(
<lu-bao> TMM, mh yes but you can choose what to use so youre not forced to use theyr stuff :)
<lu-bao> at kde start i can hear this jingle but i cant hear sound while watching tv in kaffeine :/
<TMM> lu-bao: if you chose to use their software then, you are now forced to use it, becuase their software is the only way to access your data
<TMM> lu-bao: or your programs, or your games
<tjz> solidsource: flash plugin non-free] 
<lu-bao> TMM, mhh but there are alot free prorgams out so i can choose them and my games i can run at linux too :) (fangroup installers)
<SolidSource> tjz: ok, lets do "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" so if anything goes wrong it will give some info
<TMM> lu-bao: you can NOW because of countless hours of work put in by volounteers to make this possible, the micosoft documentation isn't near good enought to make any of that possible
<tjz> solidsource: Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?] 
<TMM> and then, if something doesn't work PERFECTLY they turn around and blame that 'crappy linux' that isn't compatible with anything
<SolidSource> tjz: yes
<roc364> anyone help me wich package to install kernel sources?
<lu-bao> TMM, i know that theyre like stupid little childs who think to play god dont try to show me this i know it allready :)
<tjz> solidsource:
<tjz> o packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<tjz> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tjz> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<tjz> y/n/?
<Jucato> !pastebin | tjz
<ubotu> tjz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SolidSource> tjz: umm right
<tjz> ..what?
<lu-bao> i really hope one day every factory of hardware will get forced to give out opensource drivers but i think this never will happen since world is evil and good things have mostly no chance :( money wins *sad*
<TMM> lu-bao: well, that is why I think that everything they ever did *is* bad, perhaps not always technological (but if it isn't bad, it is RECENT, becuase in the past all their software WAS crap) but idealogical it has always been despicable. I wouldn't drive car that was assembled by slaves who work 20 hours a day, I won't give money to closed-source software vendors
<TMM> yes, I am a zealot
<TMM> no, I don't care :)
<TMM> yes, I am right :P
<lu-bao> TMM, xD
<tjz> solidsource: brb                  if u dont want 2 wait u cam e mail instrucyions to gothdude999666@hotmail.com
<lu-bao> TMM, now give me a solution :)
<SolidSource> tjz: ok, "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" instead
<echosyp_> TMM, get anything figured out?
<TMM> lu-bao: you probably need a loopback cable from your tv-tuner card to the line-in of your soundcard
<lu-bao> i can see video through kaffeine (dvb-t with hauppauge nova-t pci conexxant chipset) fine but i cant hear sound but at start i can hear sound
<SolidSource> tjz: no we are just trying to find out why it isn't installing
<lu-bao> TMM, um nope i dont think so O.o lol xD this method is really stoneage like :> todays dvb-t cards dont have a loopback cable :) no need anymore :)
<TMM> echosyp_: I'm searching, but I can't really find anything, can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<VonKrolok> Hi guys
<lu-bao> TMM, me?
<TMM> lu-bao: well, I've got a medieval tv-tuner
<VonKrolok> forgot to thank hyper who helped me today
<VonKrolok> I needed some moer info
<TMM> lu-bao: in that case it is probably just some dial on alsa that is not turned on
<VonKrolok> I was suggested to download the non-LiveCD version of Kubuntu instead of the Live one
<TMM> lu-bao: try and start alsamixer on the command line while playing tv
<lu-bao> TMM, my tv card directly sends audio to soundcard (what is onboard ac97 through nvidia ck804 nforce4 ultra chipset onboard sound)
<TMM> then just toggle all the buttons :)
<VonKrolok> but going on Kubuntu.org
<VonKrolok> I can only find 1 version of it and I know being LiveCD
<TMM> I believe there even is alsamixergui
<VonKrolok> how does that work?
<lu-bao> TMM, woah they changed alot o.o alsamixer (shell version) looks cool now
<TMM> progress!!
<Skuller> Hey guys i am badly screwed....i just tried gettin beryl to work for the first time.....followed all the procedures on http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL and also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy.....after everything when it asked me to restart the X i pressed ctrl + alt + bckspc and there was a blank screen with a blinkin cursor on it and when i rebooted into kubunt
<Skuller> screen and a console comes asking me for my UN and PW and it stays in the terminal kind of environment.....what can i do now?
<TMM> aseigo: I've decided to keep KDE for at least a week, kontact seems to finally want to talk to groupwise, and stop segfaulting, so, I might actually be able to work :)
<SolidSource> Skuller: X got screwed up "sudo --configure xserver-xorg"
<VonKrolok> Is there anyone knowing where can I get a non-LiveCD version of Ubuntu/kubuntu?
<eri_82> hi everyone
<TMM> aseigo: one thing I really do NOT like though, the fact that 90% of KDE apps seem to think that they are way to important to quit, and prefer to hang around on the taskbar, requiring me to click 4 times to actually quit an app
<SolidSource> tjz: if you want: follow these instructions: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Add-On_Applications
<lu-bao> TMM, could following work? (use newest wine version to install tv-card drivers through setup and to setup software to play it too then run and use it)  ??
<Jucato> TMM: Ctrl+Q
<TMM> especially that 'are you sure you want to quit me, really sure?' dialog you get after you went out of your WAY to right-click the icon :)
<TMM> Jucato: that actually quits?
<TMM> lu-bao: NO
<Jucato> TMM: yes. so does File -> Quit (2 clicks)
<TMM> lu-bao: also, you won't need it
<eri_82> can anyone help me on installin kubuntu?????? i;m hsving problems.
<TMM> Jucato: so, it is just the cross in the top-right corner that is broken?
<eri_82> can anyone help me on installin kubuntu?????? i;m hsving problems.
<Skuller> SolidSource: ok i'll try that once i reboot.....is there anything else that could be rong or am i screwed bigtime?
<eri_82> can anyone help me on installin kubuntu?????? i'm having problems.
<Skuller> !repeat | eri_82
<Jucato> TMM: no. it's not "broken". that happens only for apps that have system tray icons
<ubotu> eri_82: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eri_82> ubotu ;)
<TMM> Jucato: which is almost every app except for kcalculator :)
<Jucato> TMM: think of it this way, you're not closing the app, you're just closing the window with the X
<aseigo> TMM: taskbar or system tray? if system tray then how about actually quiting rather than closing the window
<SolidSource> Skuller: don't know, but when that happened to me I had to use the"nv" driver instead of the "nvidia" driver to get back up and running
<TMM> Jucato: which isn't true for other apps
<aseigo> TMM: and you can turn off the system tray in pretty much every app that provides one
<TMM> aseigo: err, the icons in the bottom right
<aseigo> TMM: yeah, system tray
<lu-bao> TMM, did that still no sound :(
<TMM> aseigo: I really don't want to tell every app that when I tell it to go away, I really WANT it to go away
<lu-bao> i have videostream but no audiostream :/
<eri_82> the installation freezes
<aseigo> TMM: the "are you sure" is because stupid people kept clicking on those icons and hitting "quit" accidently, closing apps ... resulting in weekly bug reports
<Jucato> TMM: in other apps that don't have system tray icons, you closing the window closes the app, because there's no system tray process for it.
<aseigo> TMM: so select Quit rather than Close
<Jucato> TMM: you can turn off that "are you sure" dialog box
<Skuller> SolidSource: if u mean puttin 'nvidia' instead of 'nv' in my xorg file then it was already nvidia las time i went in it to add some stuff for aiglx
<Jucato> TMM: next time it appears, check the "Don't tell me this again"
<TMM> Jucato: so I actually have to look in the bottom right after each Icon I click to make sure if the app has a bloody icon there to decypher the meaning of the cross in the top right corner of the screen?
<TMM> Jucato: once for EACH app
<SolidSource> Skuller: no, when I installed beryl I had to revert back to "nv"
<TMM> aseigo: that 'are you sure' thing is just an abomination :)
<aseigo> TMM: if you don't like the system tray icons (and the apps that have them usually have them for a reason; document centric apps tend not to for instance) turn them off
<aseigo> TMM: yeah, tell that to the people who kept quitting their apps.
<Skuller> SolidSource: ohh....but wudnt that cause ne probs with my nvidia driver?
<TMM> where do I turn them all off? :)
<aseigo> TMM: Settings -> Configure <app>
<SolidSource> Skuller: no
<Jucato> TMM: the app's settngs
<TMM> aseigo: for each app :)
<aseigo> TMM: which apps, btw?
<TMM> konversation, amarok,
<Jucato> yes for each app *that has a system tray icon*. and *not all KDE apps* have system tray icons
<TMM> and there were one or two more that really annoyed me
<Jucato> it just so happens that the ones you use have them on by default (in Kubuntu)
<TMM> why does konversation need a system tray? why does amarok need one?
<TMM> I suppose
<SolidSource> Skuller: but I never got beryl to work since "nv" doesn't have openGL capabilities and it kept crashing xserver when using "nvidia" driver
<Jucato> not everyone likes to have windows opened all the time
<TMM> perhaps I'm trying to hard to find things I don't like, but it really annoyed me that it bothered me twice about closing itself
<aseigo> TMM: because most people like to play their music without having to keep a window around. konversation w/irc is a slightly more dubious thing
<TMM> aseigo: what's wrong with the application tray thingy
<TMM> you can minimize apps can't you?
<Skuller> SolidSource: ohh damn....u mean to say i wont b able to use beryl at any cost?
<VonKrolok> #kubuntu-it
<aseigo> TMM: it's for people like you that we make things configurable.
<SolidSource> Skuller: you can probably find a way to get to work, but that was my experience
<aseigo> TMM: the other N million users tend not to agree of every little thing like this
<Jucato> TMM: there are certain actions that you can't perform on the app while minimized unless you right-click on the systray icon. the system tray icon is also used for notification, in the case of Konversation for example
<aseigo> TMM: so if i say, "yes, you're right" i get to hear it from the % that see it another way. so convincing me is not going to hapen. =)
<Skuller> SolidSource: *sniff sniff*..:'(.....ok man....thanx fer da help on the X...i'll leave beryl matter alone
<eri_82> can't install kubuntu. installation stops at step 5/6  pls help
<Gtwy> http://gtwy.net/vhosts.txt what's wrong with this
<TMM> aseigo: ow yes, you are a KDE hotshot aren't you? :)
<eri_82> can't install kubuntu. installation stops(freeze) at step 5/6  pls help
<SolidSource> Skuller: personally I think I would just wait till April for Feisty, cause it seems that beryl is supposed to work in it better...starting to think beryl doesn't work because of a bug in the kernel
<Gtwy> eri_82: what is step 5 of 6
<eri_82> partition check Gtwy
<Skuller> SolidSource: ohh....yea then i will to...thank you very much
<Gtwy> eri_82: are you dual booting?
<eri_82> iyes
<Gtwy> windows is already installed?
<eri_82> yes
<eri_82> but i had ubuntu and it worked fine ubuntu
<Gtwy> you should have a block for windows. then a block for swap space. then the rest of the drive should be /
<SolidSource> Skuller: yeah, read an article about how 2.6.2 kernel has a major fix with video drivers...and thats the kernel in feisty
<Gtwy> swap's filesystem is "swap" and / should be "ext3"
<eri_82> yes
<Gtwy> are you trying to mount your ntfs drive?
<eri_82> no
<TMM> but, will I have to configure every app to stop it annoying me and ask for cookies?
<Skuller> solidsource: k..das cool...thanx man
<eri_82> Gtwy the partitions are
<eri_82> c: ntfs d: fat32 1 ext3 and 1 swap
<eri_82> when d was ntfs qparted crashes
<eri_82> Gtwy are you there ?
<lu-bao> kubuntu only uses 92mb ? o.o"""""
<Gtwy> why do you have d: fat32
<_eMaX_> re
<dawn> ok how does one netowrk linux machines like they do with workgroups in windoze?
<_eMaX_> anyone running edgy here?
<dawn> i am
<eri_82> Gtwy when it was ntfs qparted crashed
<_eMaX_> dawn: can you find out which version of evolution would be installed on edgy?
<Gtwy> qparted?
<dawn> ummm
<_eMaX_> dawn: like, adept_manager or so
<BluesKaj> use GParted live cd , more stable , easier to use
<dawn> eMAX: look under adept manager
<dawn> I dont know the current version
<_eMaX_> dawn: on feisty, it is 2.9.91, and it seems to be particularly buggy in that whenever I select a mail, it crashes
<dawn> I prefer to use Thunderbird
<_eMaX_> so I want to find out how I can downgrade
<dawn> hmmm
<_eMaX_> dawn: yes sure - yet it has no exchange connector
<dawn> I have been trying to get thunderbird working w/ Exchange
<_eMaX_> and???
<dawn> to no avail of course
<_eMaX_> sigh*
<dawn> 1-3 hrs a week
<dawn> I do have thunder working with hotmail and exchange
<dawn> :)
<dawn> ooops
<eri_83> Gtwy i'm back
<dawn> I meant gmail, NOT exchange
<dawn> lol
<eri_83> eri_82 is a ghost :)
<dawn> BOO] 
<dawn> eMAx there are ppl that have said that they got Thunderbird working w/ Exchange
<Gtwy> qparted?
<Gtwy> eri_83: qparterd?
<Gtwy> i cant type
<dawn> I just not been able to figure it out
<eri_83> yes
<eri_83> Gtwy what's the problem with d: fat32
<dawn> eMAX goto the evolution website
<dawn> and look fopr a previous version
<Adydas> thunder works with ms exchanve?
<Gtwy> fat is garbage
<eri_83> yea i know
<dawn> Adydas: so I have read
<Gtwy> in windows
<eri_83> :(
<Gtwy> convert c: /ntfs
<Gtwy> i think that does it
<Gtwy> er
<Gtwy> d: in your case
<Gtwy> i dont know why your system isnt working
<eri_83> but c: is ntfs
<eri_83> only d is fat32
<Gtwy> see above.
<dawn> isn't fat32 recognized by NTFS?
<dawn> but it has a 4Gb limitation
<eri_83> ok thanks anyway
* dawn goes an eats
<_eMaX_> dawn I am trying to do that and compile a previous version
<dawn> emAX: ok
<_eMaX_> dawn: breaks at libedataserver/e-categories.h: No such file or directory
<dawn> i dont know what that means..
<Bubblemanx> Any one know how i can get the screen resoluion bigger on Kubuntu the only one in Display in system settings is 640x480
<Adydas> installed vidcard driers?
<Adydas> driers?
<Adydas> drivers fsf
<TMM> echosyp_: did you paste that logfile?
<BluesKaj> Bubblemanx, is Kubuntu installed already or are you using the live cd ?
<Bubblemanx> its installed.
<TMM> also, why in the hell does amarok integrate with konqueror? :)
<BluesKaj> ok , open system settings/monitor&display/hardware/admin mode
<BluesKaj> Bubblemanx, then go back and reset the slider to the resolution you want and then click appy
<Bubblemanx> Hmmm dont see monitor&display
<Bubblemanx> i just see display
<BluesKaj> it's apic of a crt monitor
<n4cht> BluesKaj, that's the one.
<n4cht> what version of kde are you running?
<Bubblemanx> 6.06
<n4cht> uh..
<n4cht> kde.  not ubuntu.  lol.
<BluesKaj> thats kubuntu dapper
<Bubblemanx> O.o
<n4cht> right.  but KDE is the desktop environment.   right click on the panel and goto help->about kde
<BluesKaj> anyway the moves are the same ... click on hardware , then admin mode ...once you have admin permission you can set the resolution slider and apply
<Bubblemanx> how do u get into admin mode
<BluesKaj> ahh it's prolly hidden under the panel
<BluesKaj> right click on the panel and make as small as possible so you can see the buttons
<BluesKaj> i had the same problem
<Bubblemanx> oh i see admin mode
<b0rt> hello world !
<b0rt> =P
<BluesKaj> this is a real oversight setting the defaulr settings so that access to changing res is difficult
<b0rt> i need some
<b0nn> Hi, Im having trouble mounting an iPod shuffle, that was previously mounting fine.
<Bubblemanx> the slider still only has one opion which is 640x480
<b0rt> i need some help with emerald
<BluesKaj> did admin mode ask for your pw?
<b0rt> windows bordes just dont appear so i cant move or manage windows with mouse
<Bubblemanx> yeah it asked for pass
<Jucato> !beryl | b0rt
<ubotu> b0rt: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> size orienting and position isn't available ?
<Hrontore> okay so i dl the tremulous installer, but nothing popped up after, how do i install the app?
<soulrider> hi :)
<Bubblemanx> it is it just wont let me change it
<b0rt> ubotu: beryl is working really nice on aiglx, but emerald seems to have some problems to load windows decorations
<Jucato> !ubotu | b0rt
<ubotu> b0rt: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Skuller> hey guys...i tried installing beryl and screwed up big time...the X doesnt start n everytime i boot into kubuntu i end up in a terminal environment...what can i do now?
<soulrider> b0rt: ubotu is a bot
<soulrider> dont wotlk to him
<b0rt> i just noticed =.=
<soulrider> Skuller: try "sudo aptitude purge beryl"
<soulrider> Skuller: and then reconfigure X
<BluesKaj> ok bubblemax , what graphics card ?
<Skuller> i am a newbie who was in greed of beryl....so if you could explain the configuring part of xorg again
<BluesKaj> err Bubblemanx
<Skuller> soulrider: i am a newbie who was in greed of beryl....so if you could explain the configuring part of xorg again
<soulrider> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soulrider> Skuller: no worries, i can help you all you need
<Skuller> soulrider: cool....coz i am reali depressed rite now coz of the stuck up in kubun
<b0rt> soulrider, what about a full working beryl, but no window borders or decorations?
<soulrider> Skuller: happened to all of us at first
<soulrider> b0rt: make sure that the decoration plugis in loaded, if it is right click int he beryl icon and then restart window decorator
<b0rt> soulrider: already tried
<BluesKaj> Bubblemanx, you may have to reset the drivers for you graphics card , it 'll be listed in hardware and you can setup the right drivers for it in admin mode first , then you should be able to reset your resolution
<soulrider> b0rt: what did you tru? restarting the window decorator ?
<TMM> aseigo: ok, konq plugin installer rocks
<TMM> aseigo: it actually works :)
<Bubblemanx> ok il try that
<b0rt> soulrider: yep ^^U
<b0rt> where do i check about plugins?
<soulrider> b0rt: go tot he settings
<Skuller> soulrider: hmm...for just for a background info....i used the instructions at http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL and also at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy.....in the first webpage i even did the part where i ave to setup two diff logon sumthing sumthin...the standard X and a diff X for runnin beryl on it......i followed all the instructions to the best i cud and 
<Skuller> ended up with a crash and at a reboot now i get into the terminal environment
<b0rt> soulrider, emerald manager?
<soulrider> b0rt: then visual effects, make sure window decoration is checked
<b0rt> soulrider: i put it on, decorations appear for a nanosec and then back to no-border windows
<soulrider> Skuller: i suggest you do "sudo aptitude purge beryl" and then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<soulrider> b0rt: interesting, if i were you i would try switching the themes a few times, if that fails id reinstall beryl
<soulrider> i cannot offer you further help though, i suggets you ask in the effects channel
<soulrider> !beryl | b0rt
<ubotu> b0rt: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Skuller> soulrider: ok i'll do that now....just another query....should i install beryl on kubun edgy even tho it causes so much problems.....or better yet...will it even work for me?...am using nvidia gpu btw
<b0rt> thanks a lot skuller
<alan__> HOLA
<soulrider> Skuller: i have an nvidia card in edgy and it works well, but mind you, beryl is kinda useless... just eye candy
<soulrider> hol alan__
<soulrider> !es | alan__
<ubotu> alan__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alan__> Aqu hablan espaol?
<alan__> :)
<Skuller> b0rt:?...thnx fer wat?
<Skuller> soulrider: yea i lurve eye candy nevaiz.....
<unix_infidel> i always forget when people mean hola in espanol and HOLLA in ebonics :)
<soulrider> Skuller: i got beryl but i deactivated most stuff
<soulrider> i like some effects, but they have to be discreet :)
<Skuller> soulrider: n whys that?....ok well if i manage to get bak in kubun then i'll ask for ur help again to get beryl working...is that alrite man?
<soulrider> sure, the cannel if to ask for help
<Bubblemanx> Hmmm its not letting me get screen ress bigger
<alan__> Can you help me to INSTAL NIL?
<alan__> I downloaded it from:
<alan__> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=994&package_id=987&release_id=332152
<Bubblemanx> Do i need to install the display drivers first?
<alan__> But i dunno how can i install it :(
<soulrider> Bubblemanx: you shoudlnt need to
<soulrider> !xorg | Bubblemanx
<ubotu> Bubblemanx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bubblemanx> in console?
<soulrider> alan__: isnt NIL in the repos ?
<alan__> No
<alan__> Is not.
<alan__> :(
<alan__> Well... do you have some one that have it?
<Sekaab> good night
<soulrider> alan__: i would suggets looking for a deb file, but im gonna try and compile it for you
<alan__> ok, thaks :)
<alan__> :)
<paul_> ???
<alan__> im waiting... :)
<paul_> What for?
<alan__> Help to instal NIL
<alan__> :D
<tyger_sp_br> hey guys... how can I join another server?
<alan__> I love that game.
<paul_> What is NIL?
<alan__> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=994&package_id=987&release_id=332152
<tyger_sp_br> I'm looking for irc.highway.net
<alan__> That: http://alts.homelinux.net/shots/643-0.jpg
<paul_> Looks quite old...
<soulrider> alan__: im compiling
<soulrider> hold on
<TMM> about:mozilla just refers to about:konqueror on konqueror, that's a bit of a let-down :)
<alan__> :O
<soulrider> alan__: i cant compile it, i guess we should look for a deb package
<paul_> That NIL does not compile. Even configure failed. Do I have to setup the complete gcc-stuff on a fresh kubuntu?
<alan__> ??
<alan__> i cant find a .deb :(
<paul_> I only wanted to try the compiler/installation. It sees that i don't have a g++ installed (seems that a link is missing)
<alan__> install it from repo.
<b0rt> paul_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<paul_> Is that not installed by default? Downloaded this distro today...
<b0rt> nop by default anymore i think
<alan__> can i do   ./Makefile ??
<alan__> i did ./configure
<alan__> and that work
<paul_> What should ./makefile do?
<alan__> i dont know
<alan__> but i did ./configure
<alan__> and that created some "Makefile".
<paul_> than type make?
<alan__> make: *** [nil]  Error 2
<pirothezero> make install?
<alan__> make: *** [nil]  Error 2
<alan__> make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `install'.  Alto.
<alan__> Sorry, spanish
<soulrider> alan__: apparently its in the repos =./
<soulrider> hold on
<paul_> is there a dep for libSDL?
<alan__> are you sure?
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> no
<alan__> lol
<soulrider> paul_: think not, but install it from the repos
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alan__> what repos?
<b0rt> alan install autotools
<alan__> ok
<paul_> when you speek about repository, what exactly do you mean?
<alan__> did it! :)
<angasule> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<b0rt> paul a repository is a hosting of programs, libraries and such, where u can download from
<b0rt> alan funciona?
<alan__> luego de autotools, qu?
<alan__> then autotools, what?
<angasule> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<soulrider> alan__: send the deb to me please :P
<alan__> i dont have it, soul
<soulrider> =/ didnt you just compile it ?
<alan__> no, i said i installed "autotools".
<soulrider> oh
<alan__> then, what? :(
<pirothezero> does anyone else have issues with firefox closing randomly when you are doing stuff 2.0.0.1?
<shulman> pirothezero: I haven't seen it happen on mine
<BluesKaj> once in a while , not often pirothezero
<tarelerulz> How do you tell if you have samba sever installed on your systsm?
<shulman> tarelerulz: the simplest way is to open up adept and type in samba and see if it comes back as installed
<BluesKaj> i dumped the vlc plugin in FF , it was overriding the totem and mplayer plugins on sites that used windows media
<shulman> (although that doesn't mean it's configured correctly)
<paul_> This NIL-code is buggy? T
<b0rt> well, a really weird problem here, using a usb keyboard, all fine, but when halting system, it doesnt recognize enter to finish the poweroff
<b0rt> and i have to press power before it loads out
<b0rt> any idea how to make it work?
<shulman> has anyone noticed digg.com specifically is very slow on all versions of firefox on kubuntu dapper and edgy?
<alan__> hey
<alan__> i need "libSDL"
<alan__> but i found too much in repos.
<alan__> what is what i need?
<paul_> all!
<b0rt> LoL
<paul_> really!
<b0rt> look at your dev tool what ask for
<alan__> :O
<paul_> but that does not compile...
<paul_> I fixed that, but now it does not link
<b0rt> paul que carajo te pasa
<paul_> nice code :)
<paul_> b0rt versteht das hoffentlich auch?
<b0rt> paul_:  fateko mesota perone jonta?
<jp_> Hey gang.  New to Kubuntu.  I installed it over my gnome.  But my "Keyboard Layout" in Regional & Language doesn't have any keyboard models listed.  Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> ok, Edgy comes with IPv6 as the default for browsers like FF . Here's a fix to speed things up :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<b0rt> anyone: how to fix the usb keyboard problem on halt?
<jp_> In Gnome I could just tell it I had a 102 key kb or whatever, but nothing listed in KDE
<BluesKaj> jp_, in system settings try the keyboard and mouse section
<AxlRose> for some reason X is using 20% CPU and I can't figure out why
<AxlRose> I don't think I've changed anytihng recently
<b0rt> jp_ could it be that cdrom is damaged?
<jp_> BluesKaj: Nothing there.  I know I'm supposed to be able to choose a keyboard model in regional & language, but nothing's in the dropdown
<b0rt> AxlRose: look what process is compsuming that
<jp_> My Ubuntu install was fine.  Just did a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and that's where I am now
<b0rt> ic, maybe u needed to install more things with that
<SlackRat> is it just me, or is freenode a bit  stormy tonite....?
<b0rt> i need a fix for usb keyboards =S
<AxlRose> b0rt:  usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-QWGdSx
<b0rt> i destroy installation after reboot
<b0rt> huh, whats that AxlRose?
<AxlRose> b0rtL thats whats consuming the 20+% cpu
<b0rt> AxlRose: im not xpert, is that the X itself?
<AxlRose> b0rt: yes
<roc364> hi, anyone with lirc running?
<Skuller> soulrider: hey man....thnx a lot...the X is now up n running....and if i type the beryl manager runs too and beryl is working....but it gives an error....sumfin to do with pixmap
<AxlRose> so is there anyone on that can help with high cpu usage by X
<Adydas> apt-get remove x :P no, sorry just in one of those moods
<Adydas> isnt there some program you can use to monitor that better
<Adydas> whowatch
<Adydas> nope thats users
<Heavenquake> where is kde and qt placed in kubuntu?
<Jucato> Heavenquake: what do you mean?
<alan__> PROBLEM!!!!
<vas> Hey i'm running Kubuntu, In System Settings > Accesability > Keyboard Shortcuts..I can change it so I can go up a Desktop or Down a desktop by like Win + Tab and Win + Tab + Shift but how do I have it like Win + Up a scroll
<alan__> Compiling client/fonts/font_instance.cpp : Creation failed :
<alan__> client/fonts/font_instance.cpp: In member function bool Font_instance::load(Loader*, char*, int32):
<alan__> client/fonts/font_instance.cpp:71: error: TTF_OpenFontRW no se declar en este mbito
<alan__> make[1] : *** [client/fonts/font_instance.o]  Error 1
<alan__> make[1] : se sale del directorio `/home/alan/Desktop/nil/src'
<alan__> make: *** [nil]  Error 2
<Jucato> !pastebin | alan__
<ubotu> alan__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Heavenquake> Jucato: I am doing this: http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=3.4/branches_compiling.html (compiling the stuff from source), and need to know the stuff it wants me to "export" in step 4
<paul_> hey alan__ i told you its bad. i managed to compile and link but was a mess
<[rolamoto] > does anyone know how to install Kubuntu 7.04 herd 4 from terminak?
<[rolamoto] > terminal*
<alan__> :'(
<paul_> is there a server?
<paul_> for NIL?
<Jucato> Heavenquake: ok just a sec
<tarelerulz> I used  adept and installed firefox and when I try to run it from the menue it does nothing
<tarelerulz> anyone else having that happen
<Heavenquake> tarelerulz: try running it in a terminal
<[rolamoto] > is there even a way to get Feisty without burning a CD?
<Jucato> Heavenquake: KDEDIR is /usr not sure about QTDIR
<Heavenquake>  /usr/lib/kde3 or?
<tarelerulz> nothing happen when I run it from terminal either
<Heavenquake> tarelerulz: error messages?
<paul_> NIL really crash my linux...
<Jucato> Heavenquake: no. KDEDIR is /usr. you can check with "kde-config --prefix"
<DonMCN> Can somebody tell me how to uninstall Wine in the terminal?
<Jucato> DonMCN: sudo apt-get remove wine
<tarelerulz> You should really not run firefox through sudo WITHOUT the -H option.
<tarelerulz> Anyway, I'll do as if you did use the -H option.
<tarelerulz> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<tarelerulz> Xlib: No protocol specified
<tarelerulz> You should really not run firefox through sudo WITHOUT the -H option.
<tarelerulz> Anyway, I'll do as if you did use the -H option.
<tarelerulz> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<tarelerulz> Xlib: No protocol specified
<tarelerulz> my bad
<DonMCN> thank you
<HymnToLife> tarelerulz, use kdesu to run firefox
<HymnToLife> or gksudo if you're using gnome
<Jucato> er?
<Heavenquake> Jucato: okay. How could I find out with qt?
<soulrider> Skuller: im glad you could fix xorg, but you cant run beryl yeah ?
<Jucato> tarelerulz: are you trying to launch it in a root prompt?
<tarelerulz> I did it the other way and notthing
<tarelerulz> not evern an error
<Jucato> Heavenquake: not really sure... I'm presuming it's /usr too
<Skuller> well....i ran beryl manager....the part where it checks the things it passes all except da pixmap thingy
<sidnelson> how disable sudo ?? is just editing /etc/sudoers or visudo :)
<Skuller> soulrider: well....i ran beryl manager....the part where it checks the things it passes all except da pixmap thingy
<DonMCN> Can somebody tell me how to set Sun Java 6 as the default Java player in the Konsole?
<Jucato> !sudo | sidnelson
<ubotu> sidnelson: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> DonMCN: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<HymnToLife> sidnelson, visudo just open /etc/sudoers in a text editor
<Heavenquake> Jucato: okay.. what should I write in KDEVELOPDIR ?
<soulrider> Skuller: sorry, but i cant help you there :(
<sidnelson> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tarelerulz> So any thing I can do
<Jucato> Heavenquake: hmm basic question.. why are you compiling KDevelop yourself?
<tarelerulz> Alot of program have not been luaching with I install them from adapt
<sidnelson> ok them
<Heavenquake> Jucato: because I want a feature that was uploaded to the svn server one hour ago, at my request
<Skuller> soulrider: ohh....yea well i lukd for help in the official documentation...and came to this page...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy...if i folllow the instructions on this page accurately my X wont start up again
<sidnelson> HymnTolife: thanks
<HymnToLife> sidnelson, is is recomended you use visudo though because it wil also check the file for syntax errors
<Jucato> Heavenquake: then KDEDEVELOPDIR should be where you will install KDevelop (from source)
<franklin> i asked this question a couple of nights ago, but the answer i was given didn't work. I use konqueror and i want to know to know how to turn off http referrer logging
<tarelerulz> berly just stopped working on me one day too haha
<HymnToLife> so you're not locked without sudo if you do one
<sidnelson> HymnToLife: ok
<Heavenquake> Jucato: something I just can choose, or is there a dir I must choose here?
<Jucato> Heavenquake: that actually depends on you. you do know how to compile from SVN right?
<DonMCN> Can somebody tell me how to remove Xfce?
<DonMCN> Doing this command does not work: sudo apt-get remove xfce
<Heavenquake> Jucato: until a few hours ago, I didn't even know what SVN was, so no..
<Jucato> Heavenquake: anyway, KDEDEVELOPDIR is one you choose. where you choose to install KDevelop
<soulrider> Skuller: maybe you should ask for help int he effects channel
<franklin> don... sudo apt-get remove xfce
<soulrider> !beryl | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Skuller> soulrider: thnx...i'll i will
<DonMCN> franklin: I did that, and it said Xfce package not found
<Jucato> Heavenquake: er? hm... that's going to be a bit difficult. #kdevelop guys are unavailable?
<soulrider> DonMCN: Xfce or xfce
<franklin> good point
<DonMCN> Xfce
<DonMCN> I have tried both, and they do not work
<Heavenquake> Jucato: will /usr do here too? - guys in there are mostly idling, or just referring to the guide.
<soulrider> use xfce
<soulrider> lowercase
<DonMCN> It does not work, I've tried it
<Jucato> Heavenquake: it's up to you. but I don't personally recommend installing anything you compile from source in /usr
<franklin> how often do most of you reinstall or do you wait for the next version
<Jucato> Heavenquake: are you familiar with compiling from source code?
<Heavenquake> Jucato: a bit. But it's not something I'm used to. yet, i feel i need to learn it sooner or later
<Jucato> Heavenquake: you know the --prefix flag used in ./configure right?
<Heavenquake> hmm.. no? But isn't it just good enough to take it step by step?
<Jucato> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Heavenquake> I feel like learning by doing...
<Jucato> Heavenquake: ./configure --prefix=/directory/to/install <--- that will direct the installation to install in a different directory.
<Jucato> Heavenquake: ok then, do it step by step as you said :)
<Jucato> Heavenquake: try getting familiar with compiling, specially the --prefix option. that wiki page will help a bit
<Heavenquake> yes.. But.. the KDEVELOPDIR can be /usr too, without messing up anything.. right?
<tarelerulz> So any of you have program not work when installed from adept
<raindog>  I have Beryl installed and working fine with Aiglx under Edgy.  I usually use a gnome/beryl session, but on occasion I use KDE.  When I run beryl-manager in KDE it works just fine.  Now here's my question:  In KDE, my wallpaper resets to that of my gnome session and when I right-click on the desktop I get the default gnome menu rather than the usual KDE menu.  Why am I getting these gnome related parts in KDE?
<Jucato> Heavenquake: it can mess up anything, because /usr is the place where APT installs by default
<Jucato> Heavenquake: but if you want to risk it, go ahead
<Heavenquake> hm... So creating /usr/kdevelop3.4 and using that is better, i figure?
<paul_> Heavenquake: Better use something under /opt
<paul_> for me i found its easier to handle
<Jucato> Heavenquake: anywhere you want. I'm just recommending not in /usr. just my personal recommendation :)
<DaSkreech> Is it normally this quiet?
<Jucato> only since you came in...
<stdin> we were talking about you
<DaSkreech> Oh well I'm legally blind and deaf so blather away
<Heavenquake> Jucato: Okay.. now I try ./configure --prefix=$KDEVELOPDIR - which returns a lot of "no"'s, and in the end terminates with an error : checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<stdin> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<SlackRat> if
<Jucato> Heavenquake: ^^^^
<pablo_> Hola hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con una webcam genius
<SlackRat> oops, wrong window
<Jucato> notably, xorg-dev
<DaSkreech> !es | pablo_
<ubotu> pablo_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Heavenquake> Jucato: thanks
<pablo_> thanks!!
<Jucato> Heavenquake: stdin too
<Heavenquake> stdin: thank you also
<stdin> you're welcome Heavenquake :)
<tarelerulz> I want to install firefox What do I do
<DaSkreech> !xkobo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkobo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<DaSkreech> !firefox | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: please see above
<stdin> tarelerulz: install it with the Adept Package Mamager
<stdin> *Manager
<stdin> :P
<paul_> is there a simple way to get the comlete autoconf/make stuff?
<tarelerulz> No being dumb use adept and it does not work with from menu or terminal
<Jucato> paul_: what do you mean?
<flaccid_> paul_: install the meta package build-essential ?
<paul_> i installed the build-essential
<Jucato> flaccid_: doesn't install those
<Jucato> paul_: sudo apt-get install autconf automake1.9
<Jucato> one line to install :D
<flaccid_> it doesn't
<flaccid_> hmm
<DaSkreech> tarelerulz: Whats wrong?
<Jucato> flaccid_: nope. it doesn't "D
<Jucato> :D
<flaccid_> it should it include autoconf, wonder why not
* Jucato doesn't know. not a packager...
<Heavenquake> Jucato:
<Heavenquake> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Heavenquake> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<tarelerulz> I don't know what is wrong I run it and it does nothing
<Heavenquake> it says
<tarelerulz> no error or anything
<Jucato> Heavenquake: install kde-devel or kdelibs4-dev
<Steven_M> hi all
<Steven_M> what's the terminal command for starting kde's power manager?
<flaccid_> hmm i would regard autoconf as a build essential, ah well
<Skuller> *yo
<Jucato> flaccid_: apparently Ubuntu (or Debian) doesn't :D
<Skuller> Jucato: how do u do that "*jucato doesnt know..." thingy?
<stdin> flaccid_: for cvs and the like, yeah, but most source tarballs don't need it
<stdin> Skuller: type: /me something
<Jucato> Skuller: /me message
<Skuller> ohh...thnx
* Skuller rox
<Skuller> lol
<stdin> heh
* Skuller is the lord of the flames....please refer to him as flamo
<Skuller> man i m lovin irc
<flaccid_> autoconf is a good habit to get into imho but thats only my opinion
<flaccid_> (considering ubuntu is a jack of all trades distro)
<Steven_M> anyone know?
<stdin> flaccid_: do I agree, it should at least reccommend automake/conf
<DaSkreech> tarelerulz: What are you running? can you paste the line here?
<flaccid_> yep recommend would be nice :)
<kubuntu01> hi
* Skuller wonders why are so many ppl joined in this group but only a few actually interact at one time
<DaSkreech> Steven_M: One second
<Jucato> Skuller: one of the mysteries of the universe
<kubuntu01> well im noob at linux
<DaSkreech> Steven_M: Guidance-power-manager
<kubuntu01> first time i join here
* Skuller skuller lafs with jucato
<kubuntu01> XD
<flaccid_> people have the right to speak when they want to. pretty is to understand :)
<flaccid_> er easy
<kubuntu01> hey do u play warcraft_
<kubuntu01> 3
<Adydas> warcraft works on ubunut?
<kubuntu01> yay with wine
<DaSkreech> kubuntu01: Welcome to kubuntu
<Adydas> oh
<kubuntu01> ty man
<Adydas> i suppose thats ok.
<kubuntu01> well i can play it very well
<kubuntu01> and with beryl runing
* Skuller wanted to be able to play unreal tournament with wine but its rated gold...so he cant
<kubuntu01> oh, i never tryed, im noob lol
<Adydas> you dont need wine for UT2004
<Adydas> in saying that, i cant get it going
<paul_> why dont you use windows if you want to play?
<paul_> its only a toy
<Skuller> Adydas: yea i was actually referring to ut99
<DaSkreech> Skuller: ut2003 and up run native on Linux
<Adydas> oh ok
<Adydas> didnt see that
<kubuntu01> well, paul just wanted to try the xgl server
<Skuller> DaSkreech: oh...thas cool...but its only ut99 that u can play online on servers legally with a pirate copy
<Steven_M> DaSkreech: thanks :)
<Adydas> i get gay errors that make no sense at all
<Skuller> DaSkreech: i mean not legally...but easily
<kubuntu01> >D
<kubuntu01> jeje
<Skuller> jeje?
<kubuntu01> ya im from Colombia
<Adydas> Assertion failed: FriendlyName!=NAME_None [File:UnClass.cpp]  [Line: 684] 
<Adydas> fudge knows what that means
<DaSkreech> Skuller: The game costs 15 dollars for the GOTY edition. Suck it up and pony up
<Heavenquake> Jucato: checking for Berkeley DB >= 4.1... configure: error: no - please install Berkeley DB >= 4.1 what's that package named?
<DaSkreech> Skuller: Plus for a company that actually make the effort to have games run on LInux pay them for it and let them know why you bought it.
<kubuntu01> hey some1 using kubuntu_
<kubuntu01> ?
<tarelerulz> when I install it with the abept it does not at all
<SlackRat> .......
<tarelerulz> in the menu nor the terminal
<Jucato> Heavenquake: "sudo apt-get build-dep kdevelop" will install the needed headers/packages you need to compile KDevelop
<Skuller> DaSkreech: yes u have me there man...but the thing is i live in a reali crap country named 'fiji'....not much developed in terms of original pc games trade..or even any type of PC games for that matter
<DaSkreech> tarelerulz: How did you install it in the terminal?
<tarelerulz> I used adept
<tarelerulz> I mean I ran it with termial and I run it from the menus nither worked
<Skuller> DaSkreech: the only source of pc games is torrents for me....ordering online from other countries is a hassle and not an easy matter to explain to indian parents especially if ur only 17
<SlackRat> whats the best way to unrar something in kubuntu?
<stdin> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jucato> SlackRat: install "unrar" and use Ark?
<DaSkreech> Skuller: I know it's harder in some countries to find legal software than illegal (I live in one) but a) the game works on Linux cmon. and b) you can write them and ask for a Serial and they will give you a valid one
<stdin> SlackRat: read the message from ubotu
<DaSkreech> tarelerulz: Ah! It's installed already? It just won't work?
<tarelerulz> yes
<tarelerulz> Firefox does not work at all
<Jucato> stdin: !rar | SlackRat is easer to say :D
<DaSkreech> Skuller: can You run Ut2004 on your machine?
<kubuntu01> firefox does work
<momal> can someone give me quick command to completly format a harddrive.. I want to remove the mbr from it as well :)P
<tarelerulz> on my computer it does not
<stdin> Jucato: I know, I just didn't for some reason :P
<Skuller> DaSkreech: i do not have the kubun version...so i only play it on xp
<kubuntu01> what OS tarele
<kubuntu01> ?
<SlackRat> oh, ok, ark will handle it then, since i have unrar installed.....thanx
<tarelerulz> Kubuntu is the os
<DonMCN> Okay everybody I have a situation
<DonMCN> My sound works on one side of my Kubuntu, but on another user it does not
<Skuller> dsabut i m more into ut9 bcoz of its ease of use in playing online with a pirate copy and less bandwidth required to play online coz i m on slow broadband
<DaSkreech> Skuller: You are on Windows now? :)
<Skuller> DaSkreech: no....kubun
<stdin> momal: in konsole type "man mkfs" or in konqueror man:/mkfs
<DaSkreech> Skuller: I guess I can see with the broadband issue
<Skuller> DaSkreech: but i m more into ut9 bcoz of its ease of use in playing online with a pirate copy and less bandwidth required to play online coz i m on slow broadband
<DaSkreech> Though I have played UT2004 on dial up
<Skuller> DaSkreech: yea...
<DonMCN> My sound works on my main account, but on a secondary account it does not work at all.
<DaSkreech> DonMCN: Check to see if it a member of the audio group
<Skuller> DaSkreech: oh thas gud...but for me being in fiji...the lowest ping on servers i get is in the US...and that also a minimum of 250ms...so if i play with that ping on dialup...i wud rather chuck mah system out da window hehe
<DonMCN> Can you explain to me how I can do that, I am new to Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> DonMCN: alt+space -> System -> press enter
<DonMCN> DaSkreech: I'm a bit confused with that command, it does not work.
<pablo_> hi folks
<DaSkreech> DonMCN: Press alt+space it start up katapult
<pablo_> how can i do for listening in four speackers?
<DaSkreech> pablo_: Welcome back
<flaccid_> DaSkreech: perhaps hes not running katapult.
<DonMCN> Alt+Space does nothing. I am on Xfce, not on KDE.
<DaSkreech> flaccid_: blasphemy!!
<DaSkreech> DonMCN: :-P
<kubuntu01> well
<DonMCN> But its under Kubuntu.
<flaccid_> katapult doesn't cover everything thats why i don't use it
<kubuntu01> i had no problem with the 4 speakers to sound
<DaSkreech> DonMCN: Umm I'm not sure do You have a system like in Ubuntu?
<pablo_> yeah
<DonMCN> I have system settings under my KDE version of Kubuntu
<`Z`> hello
<DonMCN> But on Xfce I'm not sure at all where it is.
<DaSkreech> flaccid_: covers enough
<SlackRat> wow, Xarchiver was so much smoother....
<flaccid_> enough for you
<DaSkreech> DonMCN: well Look for something that looks like User Config or user/group administration
<DonMCN> Okay
<pablo_> i cant configure two outs
<DaSkreech> DonMCN: in the properties of your second user see if the audio group is checked
<DonMCN> DaSkreech let me get onto my main account and under KDE and I'll get back on Konversation.
<DaSkreech> flaccid_: Other than command line (which alt+f2 covers) what doesn't it do for you?
* Skuller is grateful to everyone here for providing help to everyone who asks for it....especially since they are not paid for it
<pablo_> DaSkreech: how can i do that?
<flaccid_> DaSkreech: thats what it doesn't cover
<flaccid_> why do you need both? thats my point
<flaccid_> if it did cli, then i would use it
<root_____> hola
<DonMCN> Okay I'm back
<`Z`> hey please, could someone help me to create an inird img for booting on a Xen kernel ?
<DaSkreech> Skuller: we aren't? then why did I just mail off a bill to you?
<`Z`> ( i don't speak englsih as well so scuse me :/ )
<pablo_> DaSkreech: can u give me your msn? for a private conversation
<flaccid_> Z, we help with kubuntu here, don't know if you will find someone that will help
<DonMCN> DaSkreech: I'm on KDE now.
<DaSkreech> flaccid_: it makes commands much shorter plus it can search the net metadata etc
<spawn57> DaSkreech: me too
<spawn57> =D
<Skuller> DaSkreech: lol....well i guess u arent...but dont expect a bill return tho...
<pablo_> yes, but do u have aMSN?
<flaccid_> DaSkreech: i know what it can do. i also know what it can't do.
<DaSkreech> DonMCN: Alt+space -> system -> <press enter>
<pablo_> lol
<pablo_> ok
<stdin> `Z`: what's your native language, there may be a channel for it
<`Z`> flaccid_, if that can persuadr you, i'm running on Kubuntu XD
<DaSkreech> pablo_: I don't use MSN and I don't know about 4 speakers sorry
<`Z`> stdin, french
<`Z`> :/
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<`Z`> but in france, all is sleeping xD
<pablo_> ok, DaSkreech
<Skuller> lol
<DonMCN> ok I got on Users and Groups. does the secondary user have to be on the audio group for audio to work?
<flaccid_> z, you might have better luck in ##linux
<`Z`> are ? or is ?
<Heavenquake> Jucato: http://pastebin.ca/369880 ... now what's that?
<Heavenquake> during make
<Jucato> Heavenquake: btw, you have to get used to this kind of troubleshooting when compiling anything from source
<pablo_> kde is full of errors
<DaSkreech> pablo_: If it helps you may be able to ask in #ubuntu as well. Audio should kind of work the same
<`Z`> but i can speak in C programing
<stdin> `Z`: there are xen packages for ubuntu
<pablo_> gnome is better
<DaSkreech> DonMCN: Yup
<DonMCN> Thank you let me go try it
<stdin> !xen | `Z`
<ubotu> `Z`: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<DaSkreech> pablo_: What errors?
<`Z`> if (!strcmp(country,"france")) { sleep(); }
<Heavenquake> Jucato: ya I know.
<`Z`> yeah stdin , but :
<`Z`> Dpaquetage de xen-image-xen0-2.6.17-6-generic-xen0 ( partir de .../xen-image-xen0-2.6.17-6-generic-xen0_2.6.17-6_i386.deb) ...
<`Z`> Paramtrage de xen-image-xen0-2.6.17-6-generic-xen0 (2.6.17-6) ...
<`Z`> Please manually create an initrd image
<pablo_> for example... kubuntu 6.10 is full of error in the boot
* Jucato waits for pastebin to load...
<Jucato> !pastebin | `Z`
<ubotu> `Z`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid_> if ($inWrongChan) { gotoRightChan(); }
<DaSkreech> pablo_: What kind of errors?
<`Z`> >_>
<stdin> `Z`: man update-initramfs
<pablo_> the sys doesn't boot cos it has troubles with some files and i dont know what more...
<Jucato> Heavenquake: you have build-essential installed already, right?
<flaccid_> segfaults are usually impossible to fix if no apparent probem exists. can be hardware or the software
<Jucato> ouch
<pablo_> is because of that i use gnome
<Jucato> Heavenquake: might want to ask #kdevelop devs
<`Z`> ok stdin thx
<Jucato> Heavenquake: looks like one of their source codes.
<DaSkreech> pablo_: ok. If that works for you :) don't want to make your life harder
<stdin> `Z`: I'm not an expert in it, but that seems a good place to start
<Jucato> Heavenquake: you should, however, expect things like these when compiling from SVN
<flaccid_> segfaults are like drinking at a bar being told you can't have anymore, but you want to drink more
<Heavenquake> Jucato: yes I have build-essential. Installed it when I had to compile a driver from source.
<pablo_> ok
<`Z`> stdin, ok man, i'm looking this, apparently it's that i'm looking for
<flaccid_> is xen good?
<lu-bao> does somebody know a solution to get my Hauppauge DVB-T Nova-T to work at sound in kaffeine ?
<crackhead25> question: what's everyone's opinion on the amd64 release of kubuntu? is it full of problems? is the x86 still the way to go? enough driver compatibility for peripherals, etc.?
<flaccid_> crackhead25: most people think its not enough
<`Z`> yeah :D
<`Z`> great stdin
<`Z`> thx man, it's ok :)
<DaSkreech> flaccid_: zen Is :)
<crackhead25> anyone have a good recommendation for which distro is best for a 64 chip, or is there none?
<flaccid_> sweet
<DaSkreech> !musicbrainz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about musicbrainz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Heavenquake> crackhead25: I'm still searching for a reason for using 64bit software... It is not yet better than 32bit.. not so much better that it matters, at least
<DaSkreech> !libtunepimp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libtunepimp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid_> can xen do windows partition in guest os vm?
<DaSkreech> !find pimp
<ubotu> Found: libtunepimp-bin, libtunepimp3, libtunepimp3-dev, libtunepimp-perl, libtunepimp3-mp3 (and 3 others)
<`Z`> now reboot, i will come back ^^
<InuDuelist> Hay guys. What was the name of the package that gives the mp3 codec?
<lu-bao> http://paste.debian.net/22534  <-- somebody know a solution to bring this to work with sound? *actually only videostream works without sound*
<Jucato> InuDuelist: libxine-extracodecs
* Heavenquake will have some sleep.. 
<InuDuelist> Thanks, Jucato
<milardovich> i have a question (sory for my bad english)
<DaSkreech> flaccid_: I think it can with hardware support
<milardovich> how can i delete a file with "sudo" command?
<milardovich> pienso que debe ser facil :P
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | InuDuelist
<stdin> milardovich: sudo rm file
<ubotu> InuDuelist: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lu-bao> milardovich, sudo rm -rf filename.ending
<milardovich> ok, i will try
<InuDuelist> Bah.
<lu-bao> now thats great not anyone here knows a way for that sound issue? :)  http://paste.debian.net/22534
<InuDuelist> I keep getting this error on Amarok, starting the moment I loaded today:
<InuDuelist> No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<InuDuelist> file:///home/dementual/music/Dragonforce - Cry Of The Brave.mp3
<milardovich> bash: milardovich,: orden no encontrada
<flaccid_> InuDuelist: no thats actually a xine problem
<InuDuelist> Really?
<milardovich> its work!
<InuDuelist> What would I do?
<milardovich> thank you
<flaccid_> yeah it doesn't support streams very well
<lu-bao> oookay .... then without kubuntu
<pirothezero> so i keep getting Segmentation fault in firefox anyone have any idea why that might be
<milardovich> and there is a method who dont need the konsole?
<pirothezero> i want to downgrade to 1.5
<milardovich> a "visual method"?
<flaccid_> pirothezero: could be anything
<shiv> why is automatix site down does anybody know?
<flaccid_> most you can do is google it or ask in #firefox
<DaSkreech> milardovich: alt+F2 -> kdesu konqueror
<pirothezero> its the only thing that does and its pissing me off
<stdin> milardovich: use konqueror as root
<crackhead25> anyone know how well kubuntu is at supporting wireless usb network adapters? does it always require using ndiswrapper?
<InuDuelist> flaccid_: What would I do?
<milardovich> ohhh thanks DaSkreech, its very easy!
<milardovich> i love linux!
<flaccid_> crackhead25: check if its supported
<DaSkreech> milardovich: Yes it is :)
<flaccid_> InuDuelist: use a dif engine for that type of stream
<DaSkreech> milardovich: want to marry it? eyes off I asked first!!!
<milardovich> xD
<milardovich> nono i will hit you
<milardovich> xD
<crackhead25> flaccid: check where?
<flaccid_> !wireless
<BeefotronX> I think I've tried all the usual stuff and I can't make my wacom tablet work.
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid_> could be a link on there crackhead25
<flaccid_> mayday mayday, theres a crackhead lifting up the bus!
<DaSkreech> milardovich: I will fight for her! She is too beautiful
<crackhead25> haha
<crackhead25> you bet, man
<vioscar> necesito ayuda con la instalacion del driver nvidia
<flaccid_> red balls! gives you wings
<DaSkreech> Course I could say she is too easy o.0
<vioscar> lo acabo de daar
<DaSkreech> !nivida | vioscar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid_> nah she puts out too much
<DaSkreech> !nvida | vioscar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milardovich> vioscar speak spanish?
<flaccid_> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vioscar> ok... I write a little english :P
<vioscar> thanks... I will see the link
<DaSkreech> !es | vioscar
<ubotu> vioscar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<milardovich> vioscar http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/227
<skint0r> is it possible to get opera installed in kubuntu amd64? i keep getting an error about system mismatch in dpkg
<vioscar> ok thanks man
<DaSkreech> skint0r: you may need a fakeroot
<hammer_> hi
<DaSkreech> !fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 376 kB
<skint0r> hmm ok
<DaSkreech> !find kobo
<ubotu> Found: kobodeluxe
<hammer_> where to add line with mgetty in edgy? inittab won't work afaik..
* DaSkreech kicks gnomefreak
<DaSkreech> Whoops
<hammer_> !mgetty
<ubotu> mgetty: Smart Modem getty replacement. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.35-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 166 kB, installed size 392 kB
<ccherrett> is it safe to run an upgrade to edgy?
<DaSkreech> ccherrett: What are you running now?
<InuDuelist> Hey guys, Amarok stopped playing .mp3 files and I can't find how to fix it
<DaSkreech> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<InuDuelist> Didn't help.
<ccherrett> DaSkreech: I think Dapper
<stdin> !upgrade | ccherrett
<ubotu> ccherrett: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<tarelerulz> any of you had problem with berly
<DaSkreech> ccherrett: it's safe in that it shouldn't break anything too badly but you do lose LTS
<ccherrett> DaSkreech: LTS?
<stdin> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<milardovich> and how can i do to stop my apache server?
<DaSkreech> !LTS
<DaSkreech> damn
<stdin> milardovich: it'll be something like: sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop
<milardovich> ok
<skint0r> DaSkreech: how exactly would i use that? the error i get is "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<DaSkreech> !x86-64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86-64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<InuDuelist> Anyone wanna help me with the mp3 problem? :(
<DaSkreech> I can never remember that one
<spawn57> InuDuelist: just ask
<InuDuelist> Ask what?
<InuDuelist> The problem again?
<InuDuelist> OK.
<InuDuelist> [19:32:39]  <InuDuelist> Hey guys, Amarok stopped playing .mp3 files and I can't find how to fix it
<InuDuelist> I'm assuming that I screwed with my sound card settings
<InuDuelist> But I dunno how to revert them back to what they were.
<SlackRat> check kmix for volumes
<InuDuelist> Not the problem.
<InuDuelist> Here's the error.
<SlackRat> check that amarok is the choice when you click on an mp3 file, to open them
<InuDuelist> No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<InuDuelist> file:///home/dementual/music/Zune/System of a Down/Mezmerize [Clean] /07 Violent Pornography.mp3
<franklin> hates mp3s... convert everything to ogg and anything can open them... easy, easy
<InuDuelist> There's the error I get when attempting to play it.
<InuDuelist> It, or any other mp3.
<InuDuelist> .wma files work.
<DaSkreech> InuDuelist: Did you try purging mp3 support and reinstalling it?
<InuDuelist> No.
<SlackRat> they were working before tho?
<franklin> .wma files on linux
<Jucato> InuDuelist: can you check if Amarok is the only one having problems? Try playing an MP3 in Kaffeine
<franklin> might as well use windows
<InuDuelist> Alright
<InuDuelist> One sec.
<InuDuelist> franklin: Or I could not. <3.
<franklin> why even do wma?
<InuDuelist> Because they were there.
<InuDuelist> What the hell.
<pirothezero> psa to the channel: if anyone gets segmentation faults on firefox 2.0.0.1 on edgy try renaming your .mozilla folder and restart firefox to make a new one seems to have worked for me
<DaSkreech> pirothezero: You could just try a new profile
<ibb> how can i mount a usb mp3 player
<DaSkreech> firefox --profile-manager  I think
<DaSkreech> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<franklin> free software only here, and i don't understand the linux people who don't feel the same way
<SlackRat> man mount
<ibb> no ipod here
<DaSkreech> ibb: Is it a MTP player?
<pirothezero> depends ibb, i plugged my 3 gen for the first time last night and it auto detected it perfectly then used gtkpod, today though i switched over to amarok
<InuDuelist> Bah.
<ibb> yes, i used to be able to put stuff on it using linux but i cant now, unkown why
<InuDuelist> Kaffeine still doesn't open.
<DaSkreech> franklin: You are always going to be tied to closed software at some point
<franklin> never
<InuDuelist> Jucato: Doesn't open in Noatun.
<InuDuelist> And Kaffeine doesn't open period.
<DaSkreech> InuDuelist: mp3123?
<Jucato> InuDuelist: Noautun doesn't use xine afaik
<InuDuelist> Meh.
<franklin> daskreech, i've been using linux since 98, and i have no closed source stuff on my machine
<Jucato> Noatun*
<DaSkreech> franklin: including your BIOS? :)
<InuDuelist> Well, it won't open in Amarok.
<ibb> i dont have the sd* in dev
<franklin> free bios
<InuDuelist> And Kaffeine doesn't open at all. It poofs.
<DaSkreech> franklin: sweet. Which Mobo?
<ibb> kaffeine is not a good player
<ibb> at all
<stdin> ibb: so "ls /dev/sd*" shows nothing ?
<InuDuelist> Jucato: It opens in VLC Media Player.
<ibb> none
<franklin> i thinkk it's an american something or other
<Jucato> InuDuelist: might be a xine thing then (amarok and kaffeine use the xine engine)
<stdin> ibb: are you sure it's plugged in properly ?
<DaSkreech> franklin: How did you install the BIOS?
<franklin> i didn;t do it, a friend did... i was reluctant to hose it up
<InuDuelist> Nah, Jucato, Kaffeine hasn't been opening in weeks.
<InuDuelist> Should I try purging and reinstalling?
<ibb> stdin: when i do kde info i see it as sandisk, that it is
<crystufer2000> Yo. What do I need to burn an audio cd from mp3's?
<DaSkreech> franklin:  so what happens if you need to upgrade your board?
<ibb> crystufer2000: u need k3b
<DaSkreech> crystufer2000: k3b
<crystufer2000> got that.
* Jucato is clueless
<crystufer2000> Says unsupported format.
<Jucato> crystufer2000: libk3b2-mp3
<franklin> i shouldn;t have to for some time, and by then there should be more free bioses written
<DaSkreech> InuDuelist: can't kill you
<stdin> ibb: is there anything in syslog when you plug it in?
<Jucato> !info libk3b2-mp3 | crystufer2000
<adwelin> do someone know how to shearch a package on kde???
<ubotu> crystufer2000: libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<crystufer2000> thank you.
<DaSkreech> franklin: got around to replacing the firmware on your hard drives?
<franklin> there is some greeat info on gnu/fsf
<Jucato> adwelin: use Adept, or type "apt:/:" in Konqueror?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: How come that gets to be universe?
<ibb> stdin: yes it says the usb has been connected
<Jucato> DaSkreech: dunno. I'm not a packager (yet)
<adwelin> i dont know how to use adept...
<franklin> daskreech... i dont think there is any
<Jucato> !adept | adwelin
<ubotu> adwelin: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<InuDuelist> Damn it.
<InuDuelist> Purged and reinstalled it.
<DaSkreech> franklin: I'd doubt there is
<InuDuelist> Still doesn't open. :/.
<adwelin> tanks
<ibb> stdin: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<franklin> i low level formatted thiese drives when i bougt the machine
<jmichaelx> have any others been having issues with amarok 1.4.5 crashing at bootup?
<stdin> ibb: anything after that?
<ibb> stdin: configuration #128 chosen from 1 choice
<ibb> stdin: here is the whole line: [17185287.408000]  usb 4-4: configuration #128 chosen from 1 choice
<stdin> ibb: and that's it, nothing after that? and nothing about SCSI?
<InuDuelist> Jucato: How do I revert Xine settings back to what they were yesterday?
* Jucato doesn't know...
<InuDuelist> Awww.
<Jucato> sorry
* Jucato goes now
<franklin> dasreech, you don't use all free software?
<ibb> stdin: that is all
<adwelin> adept is shuting down anormally....
<SlackRat> i thought adept always started up abnormally ....   :-P
<ibb> stdin: kinfocenter says; Sansa e250 on EHCI Host Controller(4)
<adwelin> i'm ok
<stdin> ibb: hmm, that's strange
<adwelin> but it did'nt find my application...
<jmichaelx> would someone here know what might possible cause kaffeine to refuse to open?
<jmichaelx> possibly*
<ibb> jmichaelx: plugins non existent, what are u opening?
<adwelin> i can't install cedega...
<ibb> stdin: what should i look up now?
<[Relic] > any way of getting shell to recoginize \ instead of having it disappear?   or is there a way to sudo the system menu?
<InuDuelist> Anyone got any ideas how I would go about reinstalling the xine engine?
<stdin> ibb: not sure, it seems to be seeing that a device is connected, but it's not recognising it as a storage device
<stdin> [Relic] : sudo the system menu? what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> franklin: I mostly do but I don't see why you should be dogmatic about it
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Bye
<jmichaelx> ibb: this is on a friend's PC... he told me that kaffeine would no longer open, and that mplayer crashes when he tries to open a video file with it
<[Relic] > stdin, ressurected an old dos program but it left me with temp\Alpha\<bunch o dirs>  that the little system browser icon can erase for some reason and I can bulk rm them either
<crystufer2000> K. K3b is working with my mp3's now. Thanks alll. I hope it burns good.
<DaSkreech> franklin: Even stallman said that using closed software must happen but should be used as a path towards more free software
<franklin> but stallman won't use non-free software
<[Relic] > stdin, Access denied to /home/relic/.local/share/Trash/files/temp\Alpha1\STAR72.
<jmichaelx> ibb: the dangers of introducing linux to non-tech-inclined friends
<stdin> [Relic] : you can't delete it from trash:/ ?
<DaSkreech> franklin: Yeah but he did for a good while
<adwelin> my adept didn't detedt cedega package
<DaSkreech> adwelin: It wouldn't
<[Relic] > stdin, it isn't there
<SlackRat> and DaSkreech shoots! and scores...........
<adwelin> why?
<ibb> jmichaelx: its the fun in getting to really know your system
<DaSkreech> It can't be distributed like that
<adwelin> ???
<InuDuelist> So, anyone get any ideas what I should do with my Amarok/xine/soundcard/whateverelseappears problem?
<jmichaelx> ibb: very true..... *nix makes computing computing again
<flaccid_> if its a stream you can just keep trying it and it usually will load
<adwelin> and, how can i play my winows games???
<flaccid_> otherwise you have to recompile amarok with other engine support
<DaSkreech> adwelin: install cedega
<stdin> [Relic] : you can get the shell to recognise a '\' (escape charactor) by escaping it, so '\\', so the path would be /home/relic/.local/share/Trash/files/temp\\Alpha1\\STAR72
<franklin> reinstall... quicker than killing yourself
<InuDuelist> How would I do that?
<InuDuelist> franklin: I'd like to avoid reinstalling, thx.
<adwelin> i can't, adept didn't fint it...
<Gtwy> anyone willing to look at my apache2 vhosts config and tell me what i need to change to add an SSL host
<ibb> InuDuelist: sudo apt-get remove [program] 
<InuDuelist> I know.
<InuDuelist> But how would I reinstall it with other engine support?
<[Relic] > that got rid of them  :)
<jmichaelx> ibb: i once had video apps quit working for me as well.. on my laptop. i am sure there would have been a way to fix it, but i finally just reinstalled kubuntu, which is probably what i will get this friend of mine to do
<franklin> i don't know why people don't like to reinstall. i reinstall my entire OS every three months like clockwork
<ibb> InuDuelist: sudo apt-get install xine*
<adwelin> how can i install cedega
<kamui> whats the command to test key inputs that the xorg server is recieving?  Im ultimately trying to map my tablet pc's rotation button to a rotate script I wrote
<SlackRat> reinstalling as a problem solver is a windows concept......
<InuDuelist> That'd work if "xine" was a package.
<jmichaelx> franklin: i can see what you are saying, but for me it means speanding an evening setting everything back up the way i want it
<DaSkreech> adwelin: far as I know you compile it or buy it
<ibb> InuDuelist: that is right, there is gxine as a package
<stdin> [Relic] : it's because you normally use a '\' for a charactor you want the shell not to interprate, like a > or a space, so you have to escape the escape charactor :P
<SlackRat> nix systems run 24/7 often for months, without having to reinstall unless you wanna clean up or upgrade, and even then
<franklin> i dont do it as a problem solver, i do it because i have so much crap on my systems by then, they become sluggish
<adwelin> i have it as a .deb
<stdin> !deb | adwelin
<ubotu> adwelin: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<franklin> i test tons of software and after a while, the system gets crufty
<intelikey> SlackRat mmm i thought rebooting was i windows concept, and reinstalling was a linux standard...
<SlackRat> even then franklin, there are cleaning tools to overcome that.....matter or preference really
<adwelin> that didn't do anything...
<franklin> cleaning tools don't work that well
<franklin> i want a perfect, virgin install... kinda like monk that way...
<SlackRat> reinstalling is the recommended upgrade to a new version cause so many version upgrades are just buggy
<flaccid_> a virgin
<flaccid_> ubuntu has been used a bit
<DaSkreech> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<SlackRat> but to reinstall drake over drake for example, isnt usually a necessary resort
<DaSkreech> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<DaSkreech> adwelin: ^^^
<SlackRat> also running a system from a flash usb is an option ...
<franklin> has thankfully left windows behind permanently
<jmichaelx> this machine has been running kubuntu for over a year with no issues.... except that the newest kernel upgrade sucks with my wireless adapter now
<InuDuelist> What's a "demux plugin"?
<raylu> !demux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> aww
<`Z`> re
<SlackRat> or google demux plugin
<adwelin> do winex work well???
<intelikey> google....  !   uh.     apt-cache search demux
<franklin> speaking of google, i have a bitch with kubuntu in  particular and linux in general
<jmichaelx> 2.6.17-10 worked well with my ralink usb wireless adapter... but -11 does not support it nearly so well
<SlackRat> heh, franklin....which is?
<flaccid_> InuDuelist: only the xinelib team can fix it
<`Z`> my too, 2.6.17-10 form ubuntu, is compiled with all wireless modules
<InuDuelist> So I'm screwed.
<flaccid_> and it could be fixed already. what version of ubuntu, InuDuelist
<`Z`> from
<InuDuelist> 6.10.
<franklin> why does every free software browser have to have Google as the default search, even in hidden options.
<DaSkreech> franklin: Hoorah!
<InuDuelist> What's the big deal?
<franklin> epiphany, konq, ff, seamonkey
<pirothezero> apt-get = the one that if installed with apt-get when you remove apt-get it removes all dependencies it installed no?
<intelikey> franklin it's in the kde settings  not in linux per'se
<DaSkreech> franklin: Cause most people use google?
<SlackRat> im guessing, that whoever set it up that way is guessing its the best search engine
<SlackRat> atm
<hitmanWilly> franklin: cuz most people use it
<franklin> doesn't use google
<`Z`> pirothezero, don't remove apt-get ^^
<InuDuelist> Good for you.
<SlackRat> used to be yahoo, but yahoo dropped the ball years ago
<`Z`> you will get a lot of problem with your system
<hitmanWilly> franklin: so change the settings
<SlackRat> what do you use franklin?
<franklin> i use yahoo most of the time, but ask.com increasingly
<flaccid_> InuDuelist: i've tried compiling on dapper for it
<flaccid_> you can't
<tjz> daskreech
<flaccid_> need more recent version of stuff which can't be changed coz other programs depend on earlier version
<intelikey> franklin so un-tic google and tic ask  as the default search.
<flaccid_> this is the setup i have at work
<InuDuelist> So how do I fix it? Reinstall?
<franklin> hates the fact that google seems to own the internet or buys every little company. hates their 2038 cookie
<franklin> intellikey...did that
<DaSkreech> hey tjz
<InuDuelist> Oh, stop complaining.
<franklin> thanks anyway....:)
<flaccid_> InuDuelist: you can't without lots of work. i still havnt
<InuDuelist> It's not like they're monopolizing and using it for evil.
<flaccid_> dapper does not support new versions
<flaccid_> but you could recompile with dif engine support. ask in #amarok
<tjz> daskreech  hey dude u remember where we left off?
<franklin> google has done evil
<franklin> as did yahoo
<SlackRat> theres ways of dealing with cookies and junk. mwhahaha
<DaSkreech> tjz: Nope fill me in
<hitmanWilly> InuDuelist: not yet anyway
<SlackRat> let he who has never done evil......etc. etc.etc
<franklin> turning in those guys to the chinese govt
<intelikey> franklin the internet is evil.   you should disconnect from it.
<flaccid_> someone should backport a more recent amarok
<SlackRat> at least google kept the US govt at bay......
<InuDuelist> I wanna avoid reinstalling amarok, though.
<InuDuelist> Settings, etc.
<franklin> you really belive that, slack?
<jmichaelx> amarok 1.4.5 is crashing on a number of kubuntu PCs at bootup
<intelikey> franklin i'm not making light of that post.    just pointing out that you have no idea how much snooping and spying is going on online.
<SlackRat> yup, and they have a point about the china case as well
<franklin> publically, yes
<franklin> intellikey, i know
<InuDuelist> Would there be any way to save my amarok song scores and date numbers and such?
<intelikey> SlackRat sense when ?
<SlackRat> or how much of a record MS has in your xp of every move you make
<SlackRat> in files you cant access
<tjz> daskreech  umm well sofar all i got is changed universe to multiverse then we left off.
<pirothezero> anyone know what the dev channel is?
<franklin> i'm aware of things like echelon, wild packets/carnivore, isps snooping, etc
<intelikey> pirothezero #ubuntu+1
<DaSkreech> tjz: You were not to change universe to multiverse. You were to add it
<franklin> software that phones home, etc
<tjz> i did
<hitmanWilly> yeah, IEs history is copied even below the hidden files level
<tjz> i ment that
<DaSkreech> So that it said "universe multiverse"
<SlackRat> the lesser of two evils.....keep google presence so chinese folk can access the info, but you cave in to some authority demands....or lose china entirely behind firewalls
<stdin> pirothezero: #ubuntu-devel and #kubuntu-deval , #ubuntu+1 is feisty (atm)
<DaSkreech> tjz: Ok :0
<tjz> daskreech  yea
<DaSkreech> tjz: You clicked on Fetch Updates?
<SlackRat> google is a business.....not an ethic
<pirothezero> thx
<DaSkreech> tjz: great. What were we installing?
<tjz> daskreech  just did
<tjz> daskreech  it was a program for hacking
<stdin> pirothezero: opps, that's #kubuntu-devel not #kubuntu-deval :P
<adwelin> i tink i will go back to windows... there no directx emulator that i can install...
<`Z`> omfg
<`Z`> windows :s
<SlackRat> adwelin, dual boot
<`Z`> +1
<DaSkreech> tjz: Ah Kdevelop
<adwelin> my hard-drive only have 40 go.
<tarelerulz> I have Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<DaSkreech> You said that you did not have a Kdevelop package?
<tarelerulz> have any of you worked with that
<tjz> daskreech yea i think that was it and it would  break (install)
<`Z`> adwelin, 10 G for win, 30 G for your kubuntu ^^
<`Z`> no ?
<adwelin> i'm not sure...
<`Z`> win take ~4G
<intelikey> <`Z`> win take ~4G <<< heh  which "win"  ?
<hitmanWilly> kubu takes even less than that
<adwelin> i like to have place for my apps.
<tjz> daskreech: yea
<`Z`> win, windows :s
<`Z`> XP
<DaSkreech> tjz: This is kdevelop3 correct?
<intelikey> `Z`  i see.
<jmichaelx> give kubuntu 15Gb and you will be fine
<tjz> daskreech: yea
<`Z`> k
<DaSkreech> ok Hold on
<pirothezero> thx stdin
<stdin> np
<SlackRat> so does my hard drive
<intelikey> jmichaelx the install of kubuntu requires less than 3g
<SlackRat> give ubuntu 6-7 and youre fine
<DaSkreech> I wonder what would happen if Adobe open sourced Photoshop
<Adydas> 2.5 by me
<Adydas> after updates
<Adydas> 2.5gb that is
<Dr_willis> heck -  im debating totally whiping out windows on this box. :)
<jmichaelx> intelikey: i know, i was being very generous/// for files, etc
<stdin> DaSkreech: hell would freeze over :P
<SlackRat> yeah, but you can then add stuff, store music etc
<DaSkreech> You gotta ask yourself
<fiyawerx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, hell would freeze and angels would rejoice
<`Z`> 3,3G    .
<DaSkreech> WWGD?
<`Z`> for me
<intelikey> jmichaelx ok.      give windows 200g   and kubuntu 600g    and you will be fine.
<`Z`> with many app
<Adydas> dam, just for install you sure?
<intelikey> :)
<DaSkreech> tjz: are you on Dapper?
<DaSkreech> What would GIMP do?
<tjz> daskreech: yea ui think
<tjz> i*
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: i am always keeping windows on machines because i am so sure that i will just have to have windows for something, but that times never seems to come.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: why would there be no kdevelop package?
<tjz> daskreech: im im adept right now
<SlackRat> lol jm
<stdin> DaSkreech: what all good open apps do, steal everything and merge it
<jmichaelx> i need to take windows off of all but maybe one of my PCs
<intelikey> DaSkreech cause a repo is not enabled ?
<DaSkreech> tjz: And if you install kdevelop in preview it says break?
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech, and god said let Photoshop be free, and there was much rejoicing, except among the Gimp devs, who now found themselves out of work.
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  yep. last i booted to windows on this box.. it demanded i reboot 3 times or so to get all the updates installed...
<Adydas> i have never gone back to even booting windows to finish the installation process once it was done i left and came right into setting this up and yeah
<intelikey> DaSkreech what flavour ?
<tjz> daskreech: let me check again
<DaSkreech> intelikey: well universe should be enabled but there is no kdevelop just a kdevelop3
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Which signals BREAK if you try to install it
<Adydas> hey guys, is it possible that X can load 2 diff confs based on the user trying to login
<intelikey> what flavour ubuntu ?
<Adydas> OR possible one can have more int he x11conf
<SlackRat> windows updates?
<DaSkreech> stdin: go stealing!
* SlackRat looks at his service pack one xp
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Kubuntu Dapper
<Dr_willis> Adydas,  its possible. to have some different settings in a xorg.conf ive seen some multi-head setups that way
<tjz> daskreech: thier are multiple things to click so highlight and right clik request install?
<intelikey> DaSkreech i have kdevelop installed on dapper.
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: you had obviously not booted into windows for a while lol
<DaSkreech> tjz: No
<Dr_willis> Adydas,  but they used 'startx SOMEoptionshere" to get them to do it.
<Adydas> ah
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  nope. :)
<Adydas> currently i have commented out lines in my conf
<intelikey> !kdevelop3 dapper
<SlackRat> theres a reason the guys who made shrek among other pix artists use nix boxes running gimpware and not adobe or other tools
<DaSkreech> intelikey: do you have a plain package named kdevelop ?
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: yikes
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<Adydas> option "twinveiw" etc
<Adydas> for cloneing to my tv
<fiyawerx> hey guys, i just followed the instructions in !nvidia, but i dont see an nvidia splash screen when hitting ctr-alt-backspace
<SlackRat> and its not because theyre foss advocates
<fiyawerx> is there another way to tell if your drivers are working nice?
<intelikey> DaSkreech no.   kdevelop3
<DaSkreech> intelikey: ok
<Adydas> fiyawerx: you edit the x11conf to nv to nvidia
<DaSkreech> tjz: One moment
<jmichaelx> fiyawerx:  you may need to just reboot, or you may be using the wrong nvidia driver for your card
<tjz> daskreech: k
<yuriy> fiyawerx: glxinfo should print out a bunch of stuff including something like opengl provided by nvidia
<DaSkreech> intelikey: if you type kdevelop in the adept interface how many hits do you get?
<stdin> fiyawerx: in konsole, do "glxinfo | grep direct", look for "direct rendering: Yes"
<tarelerulz> I have windows bootble cd and I need the driver off it so I can use them for ndiswrapper
<intelikey> 7
<tarelerulz> What would I do
<hitmanWilly> fiyawerx, try running glxgears. if it works, the new driver should be working
<intelikey> but i dont use adept.
<fiyawerx> direct rendering: Yes
<fiyawerx> cool
<fiyawerx> i did it with the nvidia-glx apt-get
<intelikey> apt-cache search kdevelop | wc -l
<Adydas> best way
<Dr_willis> Adydas,  they had serverlayout sections that allowed a single screen, or tv+screem and some other things.. done
<Dr_willis> Adydas,  first time id ever seen it done that way. It was in some nvidia-tv-out-twinview examples i found
<fiyawerx> and the sudo nvidia-xconfig or whatever the command was
<fiyawerx> so.. seems to have worked, hehe
<Adydas> Dr_willis: got the website u used?
<fiyawerx> now to try to get some actual nice looking fonts
<Adydas> fiyawerx:  do a reboot first
<fiyawerx> Adydas: Ok
<Adydas> mine worked from memory a reboot it screen load failed
<Adydas> i forget why, but wasnt hard to fix
<DaSkreech> tjz: how many items do you see in adept for kdevelop?
<Adydas> in short, reboot to be 100% sure
<Adydas> unless u hav allready
<Dr_willis> i just googled and found the examples.. may of been on the gentoo wiki
<intelikey> DaSkreech apt-cache search kdevelop | wc -l
<stdin> DaSkreech: http://img93.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot14uy2.jpg <- kdevelop in adept
<Adydas> ok im stuck in my own head but what do i need to search for?
<DaSkreech> stdin: Showoff :-P
<Adydas> differnt users differnt x11 conf
<Adydas> adding options to x11confs for other users
<stdin> yep :-)
<fiyawerx> when I do a full screen glxgears (1280x1024), i get 5628 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1125.410 FPS average
<tjz> daskreech: 5
<Adydas> fiyawerx:  how do you do that
<fiyawerx> glxgears -printfps
<DaSkreech> tjz: or type apt-cache search kdevelop | wc -l  in the terminal and tell me what number it throws back
<Adydas> i ran glxgears and its got no fullscreen
<fiyawerx> and then maximize the window
<fiyawerx> i jsut double clicked the title bar
<Adydas> oh ok
<DaSkreech> tjz: alright..
<Adydas> im with ya
<intelikey> Adydas if you use 'startx' it will read from ~/xorg.conf  if you have one.
<tjz> daskreech: k one sec
<DaSkreech> tjz: right click on just the one that says kdevelop3 and install that one
<InuDuelist> Grr.
<InuDuelist> Screw it.
<InuDuelist> Maybe it is my sound card.
<intelikey> Adydas there is also ~/.Xresources and ~/.Xsession    or is it ~/.Xsessionrc ....
<Adydas> my problem is if i use the clone it makes my PC monitor resolution go down to match the tv ie 800x600 or so
<tjz> there is kdevelop dev plugins doc and data
<InuDuelist> How would I go about reverting my sound card settings to normal?
<InuDuelist> Default*.
<tjz> but in terminal type apt-cache search kdevelop | wc -l
<Adydas> id like to avoid this when using the tv, or make it so i have a sererate login for tv use,
<DaSkreech> InuDuelist: go to sound in System Settings and clicking default i would guess
<intelikey> Adydas sounds do'able   also might consider a second xsession
<fiyawerx> do you guys like kopete better than gaim?
<InuDuelist> Yes.
<DaSkreech> I hate kopete
<InuDuelist> I lurb it.
* intelikey wonders if he has kopete....
<smoggyCityG> hey, how would i disable the kde guidance power manager?
<smoggyCityG> i am trying to free up some memory.
<intelikey> kcontrol
<Adydas> intelikey: rocking, thats what i wanted to know
<InuDuelist> Hey intelikey: How would I revert my sound card settings to normal?
<Adydas> if i make another user ie adydastv would that use its own options?
<intelikey> !sound | InuDuelist
<ubotu> InuDuelist: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<InuDuelist> Because I think I figured out the problem.
<DaSkreech> tjz: You have a kdevelop (as well as kdevelop3) ?
<intelikey> i think there is info on that on one of those links  ^
<smoggyCityG> intelikey: i took kdeguidance out of the services, but it's still starting after i rebooted
<DaSkreech> intelikey: It's not sound it's MP3 decoding in xine
<smoggyCityG> it even thinks it's not running, but i see it in ps
<InuDuelist> Because one of the guides I read told me to go into Amarok and change the output plugin to Alsa.
<intelikey> DaSkreech ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: You just piped !sound to InuDuelist
<tjz> daskreech: no
<DaSkreech> tjz: OK right click on kdevelop3 and choose install
<tjz> those are the options i get in adept
<tjz> ok one sec
<intelikey> InuDuelist yeah that's normal advice.   alsa = advanced linux sound arch.
<InuDuelist> And apparently, changing the plugin to alsa or oss would "modify the sound device"
<DaSkreech> Check preview to see if it says break
<tjz> BREAK(install)
<DaSkreech> argh
<InuDuelist> And I wanna see if setting it back to what it was before I changed it would fix any problems.
<DaSkreech> can you click details?
<tjz> daskreech: yea
<intelikey> InuDuelist is there not a button there for "default" ?
<tjz> daskreech: there is a LONG LIST of stuff some highlighted and some not
<DaSkreech> is anything outlined in red?
<intelikey> where's Jucato ?
<DaSkreech> What is highlighted?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: gone
<InuDuelist> Bah.
<InuDuelist> There is.
<stdin> DaSkreech, tjz: it may be a good idea just to try "sudo apt-get install kdevelop3" in konsole, and pastebin the output
<InuDuelist> But it didn't help.
<intelikey> InuDuelist :)
<InuDuelist> Still gives me the error
<intelikey> what's the error say ?
<InuDuelist> Maximo. :3
<hitmanWilly> InuDuelist, try alsamixer
<InuDuelist> No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<DaSkreech> stdin: Yeah I'm thinking
<InuDuelist> file:///home/dementual/music/System of A Down - BYOB.mp3
<InuDuelist> Just an example of one of the songs.
<InuDuelist> It does that for every .mp3 file.
<tjz> stdin: i get
<tjz> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tjz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stdin> tjz: that's because you have adept still open
<tjz> daskreech no nothing in red
<stdin> tjz: you need to close it first
<tjz> stdin: ok one sec
<intelikey> InuDuelist id try another player.   vlc  maybe.
<InuDuelist> :(
<InuDuelist> Stuff opens in VLC.
<InuDuelist> But I'd prefer Amarok.
<stdin> tjz: make sure you post the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and post the URL here
<fiyawerx> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<intelikey> ok so you need a converter that works for that format.
<InuDuelist> But it was working earlier today.
<cpk1> InuDuelist: the other day I think some guy fixed that by uninstalling amarok and his codecs and then he just installed amarok and let amarok get the codecs for him
<hitmanWilly> InuDuelist: you may have to copy the plugin somewhere special for Amarok
<InuDuelist> But it was working _4 hours ago_.
<tjz> ok i got     E:broken packages
<InuDuelist> What could have possibly happened?
<intelikey> then you need to undo what ever you did that made it like it is, so it will be like it was before you did IT!
<tjz> after alot of other stuff
<intelikey> got it.
<stdin> tjz: post it all to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<`Z`> please, have someone a source.list for dapper ?
<InuDuelist> intelikey: You dont' understand. I DID undo what I did beforehand.
<InuDuelist> I set the engine back to normal.
<InuDuelist> That's all I changed.
<InuDuelist> And it still doesn't work.
<cpk1> did you kick it?
<intelikey> close it reopen it.  sometimes we forget to refresh things...
<hitmanWilly> InuDuelist, u could always try the win troubleshoot aka reboot
<tjz> stdin postr what exactly
<stdin> `Z`: /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<InuDuelist> I could but...
<`Z`> thx :)_
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yeah.
<InuDuelist> :/.
<cpk1> also screaming obscenities and ranting at it help
<InuDuelist> Should I try just rebooting?
<fiyawerx> man, even in 1280x1024, everything looks so big
<stdin> tjz: post what the output was to that site
<`Z`> i have already one stdin  ^^, intelikey give me :)
<stdin> tjz: everything in konole
<`Z`> thx intelikey
<intelikey> InuDuelist not likely to change anything.     but you never know.
<hitmanWilly> InuDuelist, it'll restart ur sound system
<fiyawerx> what fonts do you guys use for things like konversation?
<flaccid_> malayaam
<InuDuelist> My sound system seems to work fine.
<InuDuelist> I can listen to .wma files.
<InuDuelist> And I can listen to .mp3 files on VLC.
<flaccid_> um
* intelikey reboots 9 times a day whether he needs to or not...
<flaccid_> is this the same problem InuDuelist?
<InuDuelist> As earlier?
<InuDuelist> Yes.
* intelikey actually lies a lot too.....
<flaccid_> didn't i advise the situation?
<cpk1> I really should reboot but I am so scared of that whole minute of down time
<stdin> fiyawerx: apparently I use xft
<InuDuelist> What'd you say, flaccid_?
<InuDuelist> I'll tell you if it fixed
<flaccid_> its a bug in xine-lib
<cpk1> I think I made a kernel update and still havent rebooted...
<InuDuelist> And what would I do?
<flaccid_> no demux
<DaSkreech> intelikey: You liar! You tell the truth all the time
<flaccid_> i already answered that twice
<tjz> stdin:ok its posted
<flaccid_> nothing you can do
<InuDuelist> Refresher, plz.
<stdin> tjz: you need to post the url here
<InuDuelist> Ah, right.
<InuDuelist> That helped me.
<InuDuelist> >_>
<flaccid_> besides recompile amarok with another engine
* intelikey proves DaSkreech perverse by reposting >>> * intelikey reboots 9 times a day whether he needs to or not...
<InuDuelist> And then I asked how to do that, and you said "I dunno".
<flaccid_> or you could bug the xinelib devs
<fiyawerx> stdin: hmm i don't even have that one, this is gona be the biggest pain, getting everything looking nice
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Missed the obvious logic loop in that statement did you?
<raylu> How do I "Alt+Tab" out of a fullscreen app in KDE?
<flaccid_> i don't see that in my og
<`Z`> re
<cpk1> i dont see why lib xine wouldnt work?
<flaccid_> in my log
<cpk1> i'm happily using lib-xine over here
<DaSkreech> tjz: What is the URL at the top of the page that you posted in?
<stdin> fiyawerx: that's just what I have by default
<stdin> tjz: from the location/address bar
<flaccid_> its a bug in the engine
<tjz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7314/
<cpk1> so why does he have it and I dont?
<flaccid_> what files does it happen on, InuDuelist?
<InuDuelist> Any .mp3 files. On Amarok.
<InuDuelist> I'd try it on Kaffeine, but Kaffeine doesn't open.
<InuDuelist> They work fine on VLC.
<flaccid_> local mp3?
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx> no damn wonder why
<fiyawerx> im only in 1024x768
<DaSkreech> !autoconf
<flaccid_> you get no suitable demux plugin ?
<ubotu> autoconf: automatic configure script builder. In component main, is optional. Version 2.60-1 (edgy), package size 429 kB, installed size 1640 kB
<fiyawerx> on an lcd that wants 1280x
<InuDuelist> flaccid_: What do you mean by local mp3?
<intelikey> !autoconf dapper
<ubotu> autoconf: automatic configure script builder. In component main, is optional. Version 2.59a-7 (dapper), package size 372 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<flaccid_> its on the hard disk
<InuDuelist> Yes.
<intelikey> i'm still suspecting that there is a missing repo.
<intelikey> probably main.
<flaccid_> well its something worse if its all the time
<flaccid_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337209
<flaccid_> have you installed all the codecs?
* stdin is thinking the same as intelikey 
<InuDuelist> flaccid_: It was working ealier.
<InuDuelist> earlier(
<InuDuelist> earlier*
<flaccid_> yeah well this is intermittant
<flaccid_> but it usually occurs on mp3 streams
<flaccid_> your behaviour is worse
<flaccid_> basically xinelib is behind the 8ball
<stdin> tjz: can you post the file /etc/apt/sources.list to the same site?
<flaccid_> and dapper amarok was only compiled with xine support iirc
<xoss> hi.. do i have to install an anti-virus for my kubuntu box?
<intelikey> my behaviour is terrable.
<InuDuelist> xoss: No.
<DaSkreech> tjz: can you press alt+f2 and type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and then pastebin the contents of that?
<hitmanWilly> xoss: not really
<stdin> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<intelikey> xoss why, is it sick ?
<cpk1> does anyone know off the top of their head what 'A' means in aptitude?
<stdin> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<xoss> hmm.. ok..
<fiyawerx> wow, switching to a real resolution makes a big difference, haha
<InuDuelist> I'll be back.
<InuDuelist> I"m going to just try rebooting.
<xoss> was just asking..
<tjz> daskreech: in tha terminal?
<intelikey> fiyawerx indeed.
<hitmanWilly> xoss: another linux advantage
<DaSkreech> tjz: Sorry?
<fiyawerx> hmm, man i musta missed something
<fiyawerx> now i cant run glxgears, heh
<DaSkreech> tjz: press alt+f2
<stdin> cpk1: probably auto installed
<DaSkreech> tjz: then type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<tjz> daskreech: do u mean can i press alt+f2 and typekdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal?
<hitmanWilly> fiyawerx, if you open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf, do a search for nv
<DaSkreech> tjz: No you don't need to do it in the terminal
<DaSkreech> press alt+f2 and a box comes up
<intelikey> box ?
<DaSkreech> in the box type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitmanWilly> fiyawerx: if it comes up, change it to nvidia then restart x
<DaSkreech> dialog whatever
<markelhas> hi
<stdin> tjz: or from the Kmenu, choose "Run Command", in there type: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<tjz> ok
<intelikey> i'm just razin' ya.
* DaSkreech bemoans xkobo
<markelhas> need some help adding other disk to kubuntu
<tjz> ok now what?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: You'll see in KDE4 it'll be a glowing ball and it will cure hunger!
<markelhas> need to write and read files to other disk, but can't see it in konker
<markelhas> any tips?
<DaSkreech> tjz: It opened a file right?
<tjz> daskreech: yea
<intelikey> other disk ?         markelhas
<DaSkreech> tjz: ok copy and paste the contents into pastebin
<markelhas> intelikey: my pc has 2 disk
<markelhas> intelikey: one i've the kubuntu installed the other it's free
<intelikey> hard(fixed) disks     i see.
<tjz> daskreech: contents from..where?
<intelikey> markelhas and you have made a file system on the free disk ?
<markelhas> intelikey: but i'can read or write files to it,cause i'cant mount it
<DaSkreech> tjz: the file that opened. paste what you see into pastebin
<tjz> daskreech: oh ok
<markelhas> intelikey: yes.
<intelikey> markelhas do you know how to use  "pastebin"  ?
<intelikey> !paste | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<markelhas> intelikey: nopes
<intelikey> go to that url ^
<tjz> daskreech: under all that other stuff i have in paste bin already
<stdin> markelhas: what does "sudo fdisk -l" in konsole show? (l is a lower case L)
<DaSkreech> tjz: Doesn't matter. :)
<intelikey> markelhas and put the output of stdin's command in the pastebin.  then bring us the returning url.
<tjz> daskreech: oik done and pasted
<DaSkreech> tjz: Give us the URL
<stdin> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7315/ :P
<tjz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7315/
<markelhas> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7316/
<fiyawerx> hm, when i click and drag a window like konqueror around, it shouldn't be jumpy, right?
<tjz> ....
<fiyawerx> even a terminal gets jumpy when i move it around the screen
<DaSkreech> I knew that :-P
<stdin> DaSkreech, tjz: everything seems to be commented out
<stdin> DaSkreech, tjz: except for universe and multiverse
<DaSkreech> stdin: ha ha :)
<intelikey> markelhas  so is it  /dev/hdb5  or  /dev/sda5   that you want to mount ?
<stdin> intelikey was right
<markelhas> intelikey: /dev/hdb5
<dennister> hello ppls...anyone seen geni lately?
<markelhas> intelikey: sda is a usb disk
<hitmanWilly> markelhas, or a sata disk
<DaSkreech> tjz: take out the first line and delete the # in front of deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<intelikey> markelhas ok   sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5    (assuming /media/hdb5 is a dir.)
<tjz> daskreech:in sources.list -kate?
<intelikey> markelhas does that give any error message ?      note: in linux 'no error, means no error'
<DaSkreech> tjz: yes
<tjz> daskreech: ok
<DaSkreech> so that top line should be deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted instead of #deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<tjz> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<intelikey> markelhas ?
<tjz> take that one out>?
<DaSkreech> yup
<markelhas> intelikey: can't write to it!
<stdin> tjz: you want it to look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7317/
<intelikey> markelhas that's not what i asked.
<markelhas> intelikey: the device is mounted
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> markelhas    ls -dl  /media/hdb5
<intelikey> show me what that says.
<esaym> So if I am dual booting and I want to boot that windows partition in linux with vmware, do I need the player or the server version?
<stdin> markelhas: make a dir in it, as root, and chown to your user, or just chmod +w the whole thing
<tjz> stdin in that case cant i just selsct all delete and copy paste from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7317/
<DaSkreech> tjz: Yeah :)
<stdin> esaym: wither the server or workstation
<intelikey> stdin was going to let him own the drive.
<markelhas> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2007-02-24 03:28 /media/hdb5
<markelhas> missing permission
<markelhas> i think
<InuDuelist> Well this is awkward.
<Mena> hi
<intelikey> markelhas ok     sudo chown `whoami` -R /media/hdb5
<InuDuelist> Looks like my screen just went into a nice 640x400 or whatever resolution.
<tjz> daskreech: ok now what?
<Mena> How to delet a file with terminal
<stdin> intelikey: two ways to achieve the same thing :P
<InuDuelist> And I can't increase the size.
<InuDuelist> The resolution*.
<InuDuelist> Any good reason?
<tarelerulz> I have burnt copy of windows installer cd that I am trying to get drivers from
<stdin> Mena: rm /path/to/filename
<Dr_willis> InuDuelist,  you just now some game crashed or somthing and kept the res low?
<tarelerulz> Is there any reason that I can't just have the cd auto load
<Mena> stdin, ok
<intelikey> markelhas  now you need to make an entry in the  /etc/fstab  if there is not one already.     grep /media/hdb5
<tjz> daskreech: ?
<InuDuelist> No.
<Disco_Stu> Hey can anybody give me a quick hand - I just installed Kubuntu 6.10 and am trying to setup ndiswrapper - went thru and found out I have to install an older version - now it says timestamp too far in the future
<markelhas> intelikey: yap, ok. can it be set a icon on desktop?
<esaym> stdin: does workstation = client version?
<InuDuelist> I just restarted because xine was acting up.
<DaSkreech> tjz: Save and type sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<InuDuelist> Anyone have any fixes?
<intelikey> markelhas one thing at a time.  lets make it permanant. first.
<esaym> I'll probaby just install the server...
<intelikey> markelhas       grep /media/hdb5 /etc/fstab
<stdin> esaym: workstation is a single version, not client, the server version can have clients (other PCs on a network) connect to it
<markelhas> intelikey: i've grep the fstab and nothing there
<esaym> Is there anything better then vmware?
<stdin> !resolution | InuDuelist
<ubotu> InuDuelist: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<esaym> Oh so sounds like workstation is the way to go...
<tarelerulz> disco_stu what are you trying to load with ndiswrapper
<markelhas> intelikey: i've grep the fstab and nothing there
<Disco_Stu> trendnet 424UB wireless adapter
<tjz> daskreech: ok tha last line says---------------deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<DaSkreech> right
<tjz> ok now what?
<DaSkreech> What about it
<stdin> you want 'deb' NOT deb-src ^^^
<intelikey> markelhas ok.      echo '/dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 auto defaults 0 0' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<DaSkreech> tjz does the first line say deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted ?
<tjz> what do i do now?
<stdin> intelikey: not setting it to auto mount?
<DaSkreech> tjz: the first line is not commented?
<tjz> daskreech: yep
<intelikey> markelhas   you can right click the desktop  select add shortcut   browse to /media/hda5  and it.   select the icon you want.
<intelikey> stdin that will automount.
<markelhas> intelikey: ok going to try
<DaSkreech> Ok type sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<tjz> daskreech: nope not commented
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, that's one way :P
<tarelerulz> Well, I wish you luck  I have been trying to load Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<tjz> daskreech: again???
<DaSkreech> tjz: Oh :) whoops sudo apt-get install kdevelop build-essential
<intelikey> stdin or should i say thats the default action in the fstab... "mount at boot time"
<DaSkreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Disco_Stu> Okay it is doning all kinds of funky things with su mode - is there a system restore function?
<markelhas> intelikey: ok i think it's ok, thnks
<|InuDuelist|> K, now that was awkward.
<stdin> DaSkreech: just thought, we could have just told him to copy /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list to /etc/apt/ :P
<intelikey> markelhas   you should probably    cat /etc/fstab    just to see that every thing looks correct.
<intelikey> and that's all there is to that.
<tjz> daskreech:E: Package kdevelop has no installation candidate
<|InuDuelist|> So, anyone have any idea how to fix this resolution problem? :(
<DaSkreech> Bloody!!
<markelhas> intelikey: i've already done it :P
<DaSkreech> tjz: Oh :) whoops sudo apt-get install kdevelop3 build-essential
<intelikey> fluxy
<markelhas> intelikey: can i change a name of a mounted disk via usb?
<intelikey> markelhas   cheeter.    you've played linux before.
<tjz> daskreech: the last line still says  E: Package kdevelop has no installation candidate
<markelhas> intelikey: yes, but i'm learning things
<stdin> !resolution | |InuDuelist|
<intelikey> markelhas change name...  probably but i don't play with usb ver often.
<ubotu> |InuDuelist|: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> even with kdevelop3 instead of kdevelop?
<|InuDuelist|> :D
<tjz> yea
<intelikey> very   even
<esaym> stdin: where do yo uget the workstations version of vmware at?
<markelhas> intelikey: i've the mounte pointe to "Digimate", but in desktop is det to usbdisk
<stdin> esaym: http://www.vmware.com/
<tjz> daskreech: yep
<DaSkreech> ?
<intelikey> markelhas or were you asking if you could access the fs that is "mounted via usb"  ?
<esaym> stdin:  yea I am onthere right now,  I dont see anything about workstation versions...
<DaSkreech> tjz: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<intelikey> markelhas oh.    heh ok.  yeah right click on it.
<esaym> ok i think I found something, looks like it costs moneyu
<Jucato> DaSkreech: just kdevelop (on Edgy)
<stdin> esaym: http://www.vmware.com/download/ws/eval.html <- look harder :P
<markelhas> intelikey: nopes, just change the label that is in desktop to watever i want
<intelikey> name it anything you want.
<tjz> daskreech: last line says   E: Broken packages
<stdin> Jucato: not for dapper tho
<esaym> stdin:  thanks
<stdin> esaym: no problem :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Dapper
<Jucato> ok.
* Jucato just got back
<intelikey> wb Jucato
<markelhas> intelikey: lol
<Jucato> intelikey: you were looking for me?
<DaSkreech> o.O
<stdin> tjz: can you post the sources.list file again, so we can check it ?
<DaSkreech> tjz: Ok pastebin the output
<tjz> ok
<markelhas> intelikey: just rename, with f2, but i was trying to change in properties
<intelikey> Jucato yeah simple where is  Q  in one of the konqueror config windows... he got it.
<Jucato> ah ok
<markelhas> intelikey: :P
* Jucato was having lunch
<fiyawerx> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> markelhas what is your first language ?
<|InuDuelist|> Screw it.
<tjz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7321/
<markelhas> intelikey: :P not english u can be sure about that
<|InuDuelist|> Why every single possible Linux problem hits me, I don't know.
<|InuDuelist|> But it happens every single time.
<|InuDuelist|> (I try using it.)
<fiyawerx> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> |InuDuelist|     G-R-I-M-L-I-N-S
<DaSkreech> tjz: pastebin the sources.list file
<markelhas> intelikey: A minha primeira lingua  o portugs. (My first language is portuguese)
<Glenn> hello.
<intelikey> markelhas ok.
<intelikey> !pr
<markelhas> !pt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<intelikey> yeah pt.
<markelhas> :)
<fiyawerx> anyone know what would cause my dns to just stop working once in a while? only happens when im on my linux boot
<tjz> daskreech: ahh crap my mind went blank and i hear a cricket .........so wut????
<fiyawerx> i can go for days on win and don't notice it at all
<markelhas> intelikey: it's very hard to get some help there :P
<DaSkreech> tjz: The file you have open in Kate can you pastebin it again?
<calcmandan> running 6.06.1 LTS. Installed with 1gm of ram. At initial boot, my box runs 296mb of memory. as I move along, more and more memory gets utilized even after i close the programs. is there a way I can release this memory? Right now, I'm at 646mb with only superkaramba and kopete running.
<tjz> oi closed kate...
<markelhas> intelikey: it's 05:27 right now :)
<intelikey> markelhas one reason i asked, you can contribute, by helping in that channel.    another reason i asked was i could tell english is not native to you.
<stdin> !mem | calcmandan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !ram | calcmandan
<ubotu> calcmandan: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<DaSkreech> tjz: Alt+f2 and press up
<tjz> daskreech: how do i get back to kate?
<tjz> ok
<DaSkreech> tjz: ^^^^
<stdin> calcmandan: it's normal for almost all your ram to be "in use", it's just the cache
<fiyawerx> still wondering if anyone else has an issue dragigng windows around, too, if i even move it 2 inches, it's not a smooth move, real jumpy
<fiyawerx> and glxgears runs great
<intelikey> markelhas    is all working well now ?
<DaSkreech> stdin: apparently Vista is doing that now
<calcmandan> stdin: it's normal? how can i release the cache?
<Jucato> stdin: try mem again :D
<calcmandan> nm, i'll read the faq and ask again if i don't find the answer
<intelikey> all is well,  when all is well.
<tjz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7322/
<stdin> calcmandan: you don't need, or want to
<tjz> ok got it
<stdin> !mem
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<markelhas> intelikey: i think so, thnks again
<stdin> Jucato: yay :)
<intelikey> markelhas you're welcom.
<intelikey> welcome.
<intelikey> my e is too stiff.
<markelhas> intelikey: going to sleep now, see u in another life mate :)
<intelikey> i kp typing things without  in thm
<intelikey> markelhas good on ya then.
<stdin> calcmandan: as the applications need more memory, the cache will be cleared and assigned to the app, you don't need to worry about it
<DaSkreech> stdin: What's wrong?
<calcmandan> stdin: okay, i was confused with cache'd memory and swap
<stdin> DaSkreech: besides the fact I have no coffee in front of me. nothing, why ?
<calcmandan> stdin: none of my swap is utilized at all.
<flaccid_> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<DaSkreech> stdin: Lookit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7322/
<DaSkreech> Why isn't main being picked up?
<stdin> calcmandan: non of mine is either :) swap is only used when you run out of ram and all the cache that can be cleared is
<calcmandan> stdin: got it. thank you for your help!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ask him to change servers
<stdin> calcmandan: no problem :)
<stdin> DaSkreech: as far as I can see, it should be
<Jucato> might be a US Server thing (again?)
<stdin> try with the main servers
<DaSkreech> tjz: listen to stdin
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/370029   <<< mem
<stdin> everyone should listen to stdin :)
<Jucato> stdin: what you say? can't hear you man
<tjz> ok what do i do?
<stdin> heh
<slyfox> Why cant I get maplyer to play quciktime video I have downlaoded? It plays ok via firefox, but not if I download a quick tiem video - what codecs do  I choose in mplayer to play quic time ?
<echosyp> i followed a guide to get flash working on my amd64 box and now my sound doesn't work, anyone know how to fix that
<slyfox> echosyp: never knew that flash works at all on 64 bit
<echosyp> i have video
<echosyp> but no sound
<greywolf> good evening, denizens! :) could I request your help on a font issue I'm having with the GTK+ dependent GIMPShop?
<hitmanWilly> echosyp: how did u get flash on AMD?
<tjz> daskreeck how do i try it with main servers???
<echosyp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<hitmanWilly> echosyp: chroot?
<stdin> Jucato: my mem script I made a ling time ago, it's sooo messy http://pastebin.ca/370032
<echosyp> follow that
<greywolf> when I start it up from the console, all the text appears as boxes kinda like this: [] [] [] [] 
<echosyp> what
<fiyawerx> ok, i've always been afraid to use WINE.. let me just say.. holy wow
<fiyawerx> just for s&g i figured i'd try to install a random prog i use in windows
<intelikey> stdin i'll swap ya   http://pastebin.ca/370029
<fiyawerx> and it worked, the installer and the program, right out of the box
<echosyp> hhmm
<stdin> tjz: just remove the "us." parts from the servers, so it looks like "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<echosyp> i might try wine then
<fiyawerx> i thought i'd have to worry about dlls and stuff, this is just a terminal program, but damn
<greywolf> and the console gives this error: http://pastebin.ca/370040
<Jucato> stdin: is that messy? you should have seen my room yesterday :D
<greywolf> any ideas?
<intelikey> Jucato yeah that's messy.
<tjz> stdin:where at?
<stdin> intelikey: nice
<stdin> tjz: in the file you opened in kate
<tjz> ok
<stdin> intelikey: the output of mine looks like this http://pastebin.ca/370048
<Adydas> where can i find what this error means
<Adydas> Assertion failed: FriendlyName!=NAME_None [File:UnClass.cpp]  [Line: 684] 
<tjz> ok and now what?
<echosyp> so does anyone know how to fix my sound?
<intelikey> stdin  i said i'd swap ya.    i.e. grabed yours already.
<stdin> tjz: save it, then in konsole, type "sudo apt-get update"
<slyfox> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<intelikey> stdin as to the output of yours.   it's in mb  but no indicator,   looks good otherwise.
<Adydas> is thre a unbuntu games chat room?
<tjz> ok done
<stdin> intelikey: feel free to modify it, it was just something to help me learn to use awk
<DaSkreech> tjz: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3 build-essential
<intelikey> stdin that's a pretty good way to learn.
<intelikey> stdin i learned all i know by the try it and reformat method.
<tjz> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ITZ INSTALLING
<DaSkreech> Muwahahaha
* DaSkreech goes to sleep
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, it's what I call the "fun" way :P
<Adydas> anyone even tell me what this error could be
<Adydas> graphics card? cpu? Assertion failed: FriendlyName!=NAME_None [File:UnClass.cpp]  [Line: 684] 
<tjz> Daskreech stdin thanx!!!!!!!!!1
<DaSkreech> tjz: Happy coding
<stdin> :-)
<tjz> Daskreech:umm another question
<tjz> ...?
<intelikey> Adydas looks like trying to insert a module class and it didn't have enough input.   "normally meaning 'wrong module' but i am exscreemly limited in that area"
<DaSkreech> ok
<intelikey> exscreemly i say.
<tjz> Daskreech: ok now how do i get my flash playe 2 install so i can watch vids online?
<DaSkreech> !flash | tjz
<ubotu> tjz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<DaSkreech> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<echosyp> how do i fix my sound
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> !sound
<intelikey> !sound
<greywolf> Does anyone know what's going on with GIMPShop?
<intelikey> anyone else ?
<Adydas> intelikey: Hrm, im just trying to run unreal 2004
* DaSkreech breaks stdin's flexi fingers
<greywolf> I've googled the error, and it seems to be related to GTK+, but I don't know how exactly
* stdin has fingers of steel
<tjz> Daskreech: ? huh
<tarelerulz> How do you compile kernel in ubuntu
<stdin> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<stdin> !b-e
<Jucato> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<DaSkreech> tjz: read the URLS
<intelikey> Adydas i'm not fameliar with it.  it may have alternate modules...   check the docs ?       and again.  don't expect much out of me in that area.
* Jucato coughs...
<Adydas> thats cool
<Adydas> i might just del and give up, bit sucks for a game supported by linux
<tarelerulz> Well, I have some  wireless card that dose not work and I thought maybe the newext kernel would have what I need
<tjz> ok
<Adydas> tarelerulz: have you tryed a apt-get way?
<Adydas> might be easyer.
<tarelerulz> would that be the newest kernel
<Mark-C> hello. is there a way to put the mru applications in the kmenu below all applications and actions?
<DaSkreech> Mark-C: try Kickoff
<DaSkreech> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<intelikey> newest would be at  http://kernel.org  i susspose
<manchicken> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<intelikey> but newest is not always best.
<DaSkreech> !wesnoth
<Mark-C> DaSkreech: thanks. is it available in the repos?
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.8-1 (edgy), package size 1820 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<intelikey> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<DaSkreech> Mark-C: don't know actually I've never checked
<manchicken> intelikey: You know the one for grabbing the dpkg lock fixer?
<Mark-C> kthx.
<stdin> !info kickoff
<ubotu> Package kickoff does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<manchicken> Hacking adept, locked my dpkg.
<intelikey> wesnoth has the makings of the kind of game i like but all the campains are so one dementional
<stdin> !aptfix | manchicken
<ubotu> manchicken: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<DaSkreech> intelikey: you want multiple endings?
<manchicken> Gracias.
<intelikey> DaSkreech yeah well more like nested mapping with verable endings.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Nested mapping?
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> DaSkreech on the "few" occations that you have choices between maps the options are so 'non-optional'  they only add one side step and you are right back on the same course....   you know what i mean.      nested mapping would be like the first map is the world the next is a country the next is a battle field.  then back to the country.     that sort of thing.
<tarelerulz> I donw load the newest kernel
<tarelerulz> and I can't decompress it with tar -jxvf file.bz2
<DaSkreech> intelikey: So slightly more branches in the tree before meeting back at the root?
<Dr_willis> tarelerulz,  use the right command.
<Dr_willis> or use 'unp' :)
<Dr_willis> !unp
<tarelerulz> What is the right one
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<intelikey> yes slightly.  as in houndreds maybe.   :)
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<stdin> tarelerulz: bunzip
<Dr_willis> I forget now.. :) i use unp so much
<stdin> or use ark
<Dr_willis> a .bxz isent a tar file.
<Dr_willis> bz2 not tar. :)
<Dr_willis> now why ISENT it a tar is interesting
<intelikey> DaSkreech don't get me wrong. i know that what i have described would take a lot of man hours and imagenation.   and for a FOSS that means working for nothing....
<stdin> Dr_willis: I'm thinking he just downloaded the patch :P
<tarelerulz> ark is not working
<Dr_willis> stdin,  thats what i was thinking.
<intelikey> so i don't really expect it to happen.
<franklin> working for nothing is always good if you're helping someone
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I was trying to come up with a system that would facilitate that
<DaSkreech> sort of a svn for stories
<intelikey> yeah.
<tjz> Daskreech:how do i access kdevelop???
<DaSkreech> tjz: It should be in the menu under developement
<stdin> tjz: Kmenu -> Development -> Kdevelop
<intelikey> and some "randomness" wouldn't hurt anything.   like  'woops where did they come from?'       not total chaos mind you.
<tarelerulz> How would I got about getting the newest kernel
<DaSkreech> Ha I beat stdin
<fiyawerx> !flash
<stdin> DaSkreech: ok, that's 1 to you and 15 to me :P
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Yeah but that's a bit more for like multiplayer maps
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<SolidSource> anyone using feisty herd 4? wondering if they fixed the samba problem they had in herd 3
<DaSkreech>  intelikey: They do have randomness in the maps I think
<stdin> SolidSource: samba works here with XP
<tjz> yay
<intelikey> DaSkreech i meant sub-map level.
<SolidSource> stdin in herd 4?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: randomly jumping into the next map?
<stdin> SolidSource: up-to-date feisty, so herd 4 + recent updates
<intelikey> you know.  if you went this way before you know what to expect.   every time.    but it doesn't have to be that way.
<SolidSource> stdin: hmm, alright, maybe I'll give it another try since that was my only problem
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i plug a card into my media reader.. and kde asks to show it in windows.. i say ok and it opens up -->  /var/run/drives/usbdisk-sdd1
<Dr_willis> thats not exactly right. :) since it dont work or show the stuff
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Unless they have randomly generated levels I don't see how that would be less true
<greywolf> Could someone help me with a GIMPshop problem?
<stdin> tarelerulz: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.20.1.tar.bz2 <- Latest stable kernel from kernel.org
<intelikey> DaSkreech one way would be have mapQ  made into   mapQ1 mapQ2 mapQ3    and let $random deside which you hit this time by.
<intelikey> but that's more coding.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Yeah but unless they are weighted pretty much 4 times through you would have played all of them
<DaSkreech> intelikey: It's actually more coding to do it the way they do it now
<DaSkreech> Where the "random" maps you jump to are triggered by in game events
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Course that means that unless you are pretty good (or pretty bad) you may never see some of the maps.
<fiyawerx> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<intelikey> DaSkreech what campain is that in ?     cause all of them i see have    ' nextsenerio=blah '   in them.
<tarelerulz> I got the newest kernel how do I decompress it
<stdin> tarelerulz: tar xjf linux-2.6.20.1.tar.bz2
<DaSkreech> Rise of King or heir to throne.
<intelikey> no randomness in that at all
<raylu> DaSkreech/intelikey, what game is this?
<intelikey> have a look at the configs.
<DaSkreech> I think it's Heir to the throne
<tarelerulz> It does not have tar anywhere in the file name
<HymnToLife> tarelerulz, if you don't know how to extract a bzipped tarball, I think compiling a kernel might be a bit confusing
<intelikey> DaSkreech nope.   have a look.
<intelikey> raylu wesnoth.
<DaSkreech> They have one where if you win before X turns you get a new map
<tarelerulz> I read what I thought was the command and it did not work
<stdin> tarelerulz: see the tar.bz2 part?
<DaSkreech>  They have another one that says survive. However if you kill the opposing leaders you get a new map going forward
<tarelerulz> patch-2.6.20.1.bz2 that is what I have for file
<intelikey> DaSkreech nope i have killed the enemy and also survived.  same next map.
<stdin> tarelerulz: that's just a patch, you can't compile that
<DaSkreech> Hmm wonder if they changed it for 1.0
<intelikey> you mean    2.0  ?
<stdin> tarelerulz: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.20.1.tar.bz2 <- Latest stable kernel from kernel.org
<tarelerulz> it try open it with ark
<tarelerulz> and that does not work
<fiyawerx> so do you guys stick with konq as your browser? or go with ff/opera?
<DaSkreech> Whichever it's been a while since I looked in that campaign
<xoss_> what would be an excellent firewall for kubuntu 6.10??
<stdin> !firewall | xoss_
<ubotu> xoss_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stdin> tarelerulz: download the file I posted, then, in konsole, run the command I told you, and look at the guide too
<intelikey> DaSkreech one thing that perturbs me about it also is the level 3 limit on advancement   but then you have all these npc level 4/5 chars...   if an npc can make level 5 then the player should be able to.
<stdin> fiyawerx: firefox is (imho) a better web browser than konq
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Yeah I keep trying to figure out if there is a way around it
<tarelerulz> when I got to that link
<tarelerulz> it try to open with ark and ark does not work
<azzco> Okay so I was trying to edit grub and ended up having to boot from a CD. Anyone got some spare time to help?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: have you had a lvl 3 char reach 75 exp? What happens then?
<fiyawerx> stdin: nod.. been getting used to opera lately at work over firefox, kinda nice too
<tarelerulz> then I cut plas into Konqueror and it downloaded
<intelikey> DaSkreech sure there is. make new char levels.     i can advance to level seven on most chars. now.
<tarelerulz> just don't know where it is
<stdin> tarelerulz: right click it and save it, or copy the link and use "wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.20.1.tar.bz2"
<intelikey> DaSkreech with the default chars  when you exp+ max  at level 3 you add 3 hp
<DaSkreech> ah
<tarelerulz> don't have that option
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> fiyawerx: firefox is nice, haven't used opera in years so I don't know, but ff does the job I want it to do, and the extentions are nice too :)
<DaSkreech> I was waiting for that
* intelikey was just fixen to say something about being off topic.
<stdin> tarelerulz: then just wget it
<intelikey> Jucato you were a few seconds early.
<franklin> i have a feeling that FF is heading for trouble
<DaSkreech> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> actually, I'm a few minutes late
<DaSkreech> :)
<franklin> it's becoming too popular, and people are going to start writing exploits for it
<Jucato> the !ot goes for the game discussion and the firefox vs. konqueror vs. opera thing :)
<DonMCN> Hi guys. Can you help me get rid of Xfce? I have tried sudo apt-get remove xfce and sudo apt-get remove Xfce and both do not work.
<Jucato> DonMCN: how did you install it?
<DaSkreech> DonMCN: Bet there is some gtk lib that will kill it all
<fiyawerx> can always try using debfoster
<Jucato> DonMCN: I think the package name is xfce4
<DonMCN> I believe it was with sudo apt-get install xfce but I cannot remember. I know it was in Konsole.
<hitmanWilly> DonMCN, try killing it through synaptic
<stdin> or adept ^^
<hitmanWilly> either or
<franklin> used to install windowmake first off years ago, but it didn't play well with KDE
<stdin> adept is installed by default (kubuntu)
<franklin> er, windowmaker
<tarelerulz> I copy that link and it has the file
<tarelerulz> in Konqueror and I can see it
<tarelerulz> don't know what to do with it
<stdin> tarelerulz: it's called linux-2.6.20.1.tar.bz2 ?
<DonMCN> What is Synaptic?
<intelikey> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<tarelerulz> I think it is
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<stdin> tarelerulz: open konsole, cd to the dir you saved it, and type "tar xjf linux-2.6.20.1.tar.bz2"
<tarelerulz> I took the link
<tarelerulz> That it  I don't know where I saved it
<franklin> ubotu is somwhat annoying
<tarelerulz> I right click on the link you gave me
<tarelerulz> did not give me the option to copy it nor save it somewhere
<stdin> tarelerulz: you said you see it in konq ?
<tarelerulz> yes
<tarelerulz> I think it is extracting it
<intelikey> tarelerulz find ~/ -iname linux-2*
<tarelerulz> to me home directory
<stdin> tarelerulz: it may have opened in the ark plugin
<intelikey> ignore    i'm too late.
<azzco> I am on a Live CD and trying to edit files on my harddrive. however I can not mount and cd into the HD does not work either
<tarelerulz> when I have run ark in terminal or from the menu it did not work
<DaSkreech> azzco: did you mount the hard drive?
<azzco> I was trying to but it did not work
<stdin> tarelerulz: how did you try and open it in konq?
<intelikey> azzco    sudo mount /dev/hd?# /media
<tarelerulz> it showed the file
<intelikey> translate ?  and #
<tarelerulz> I right clicked on the main file
<tarelerulz> the extract showed up
<elmer> Hi, All. I have Kubuntu 6-10 on an Acer lappy. Something is accessing the hard drive every 5 seconds. The drive auto-parks at 4 seconds, so the drive parks and unparks all day long, making an annoying clicking sound. Googling yeilds others with similar problem, but no solution. Any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> tarelerulz, if you're trying to install a new kernel, heres a great link to a howto http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu?s=07bb8c5384f9e761a5395c6f0ecbda4d&
<azzco> Oh sorry intelikeymust have got the command wrong before thanks :)
<hitmanWilly> tarelerulz, its what i used for mine
<fignew> elmer: try running lm-profiler from the terminal
<fignew> elmer: you may also want to look into enabling laptop-mode when you get this access problem resolved
<stdin> tarelerulz: just close konq, open konsole and type "wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.20.1.tar.bz2"
<intelikey> elmer linux is notorious for that.   it's in the sync settings.    i don't remember exactly how to change it though.      .....
* azzco reboots system
<fignew> laptop-mode: minimizes how often HD is written to
<tarelerulz> downloading the file
<tarelerulz> how do e I know where it is saved
<stdin> tarelerulz: it will be saved in your home dir
<tarelerulz> thanks for what your doing
<tarelerulz> I am really lost today everything seems to not be working
<intelikey> hdparm  may be what you want elmer
<elmer> fignew: thank you. That gives me a direction
<fignew> what program was it?
<fignew> intelikey: ubuntu defaults should be pretty sane, this seems to be the fault of an errant program
<dope> how would i reinstall mysql on a ubuntu server edition setup?
* stdin gets coffee 
<dope> anyones
<tarelerulz> I see it
<fignew> dope: do you want to delete all the config files
<fignew> and start with a fresh install?
<dope> i forgot my password to mysql
<dope> so i can't get into it
<HymnToLife> you can reset it without reinstalling everythinf
<HymnToLife> everything*
<dope> i was trying but had no luck
<fignew> dope: do you care about losing your data?
<HymnToLife> the mysql manual explains how to do
<dope> i was trying to follow it but no dice
<fignew> HymnToLife: yea, prob. involves using root
<dope> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<HymnToLife> do you have root access to the system
<HymnToLife> ?*
<dope> yea
<stdin> tarelerulz: have you extracted it yet?
<fignew> dope: try: sudo mysql -u root         then UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('newpwd')
<fignew> WHERE User='root';
<fignew> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<dope> i can't get in with root
<fignew> dope: have you tried under sudo?
<HymnToLife> dope, what's wront ? Create the txt as it said then run mysql with the given parameters
<HymnToLife> wrong ?
<tarelerulz> I have it extracted
<elmer> intelikey: I tried the various hdparm commands suggested for power-management, but no effect
<dope> i did
<fignew> elmer: enable laptop-mode :)
<dope> doesn't seem to be taking what i put in it
<dope> i dunno
<fignew> it does all the hdparm stuff for you
<fignew> I can tell you how if you want ;)
<elmer> fignew: yes please. :)
<n4cht> heh.  installing america's army out of boredom.
<dope> using the init file doesn't change my pw
<fignew> elmer: 1 sec
<fignew> n4cht: try savage :)
<stdin> tarelerulz: first do "sudo apt-get install kernel-package libncurses5-dev fakeroot wget bzip2 build-essential"
<n4cht> fignew: installed it, but it failed to run.  it was whining about libtiff.
<stdin> tarelerulz: then follow this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2?s=cdf4fac51748c76f3377039842900a77&
<dope> so anyway how do i reinstall mysql
<DonMCN> Ok guys another question. I went on Adept Manager, and I searched for Xfce, and everything that was listed, I uninstalled and it took Xfce off Kubuntu perfectly. The only problem I have left is that when I installed Xfce it put on a bunch of other things on with it, and I need to remove them now, but Add/Remove Programs does not list them. Can you help me?
<dope> so that it'll work properly with the lamp setup
<stdin> tarelerulz: it's going to take a few hours to setup and compile it, so make sure you have the time
<fignew> elmer: edit /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<tarelerulz> I don't have hour today
<tarelerulz> ,but I am getting net soon
<tarelerulz> so I wil back for sure
<dope> how do i reinstall mysql on ubuntu server edition
<tarelerulz> I want my wireless  card to work so bad I can tast it
<fignew> elmer: then edit it around line 55
<stdin> tarelerulz: hours not hour, it takes ages once it starts :P
<tarelerulz> Ok I see
<fignew> n4cht: did you try installing the libtiff packages from apt?
<tarelerulz> either way I don't have it
<n4cht> fignew: yep.  and the dev packages too.
<tarelerulz> Has ubunt had an problem with it packet installer
<tarelerulz> I have had some problems with it today
<fignew> I managed to get it to work, if you could send me the error, I can help :)
<tarelerulz> stuff not working
<tarelerulz> fire fox  then installed ark did not work
<stdin> dope: apt-get --reinstall install mysql-server (if that's the package), or you can "apt-get --purge remove" it first, then just install it again to reset the config
<Pupeno> Is there some command that would output the date in iso format?
<n4cht> crap.  now i can't remember what the command is to start savage.  i thought it was just 'savage'... but that didn't do it.
<stdin> tarelerulz: not that I know of
<fignew> n4cht: try capital Savage
<n4cht> no good.
<n4cht> meh.
<fignew> where is it installed?
<DonMCN> How do I get into the K Menu editor from Konsole?
<stdin> Pupeno: look at "man date" (or man:/date in konqueror)
<n4cht> i didn't like savage all that much when i played it on windows.
<dope> i found it the pw
<fignew> n4cht: really? hmm, I love it
<stdin> DonMCN: kmenuedit
<dope> so thx anyways stdin
<stdin> dope: :)
<DonMCN> Thank you
<tarelerulz> is there anything like limewire in the repository ?
<elmer> fignew: changed ...ON_AC_POWER to 1. I assume I need to restart something?
<Pupeno> stdin: I've already read man's date and I know I can write down the format, but that's too much work for every time I need the date.
<stdin> Pupeno: so make an alias
<fignew> ok elmer: run sudo laptop_mode enable
<fignew> it should say: Laptop mode disabled, active.
<stdin> Pupeno: or a small script, and pit it in ~/bin/
<Pupeno> stdin: if I wanted a DIY solution I would have already done. Thank you though.
<elmer> fignew: it responds "Laptop mode disabled, active"
<fignew> Pupeno: 1 sec
<fignew> elmer
<fignew> ok
<fignew> see if it's still clicking
<intelikey> Pupeno if you don't want a "DIY" why linux ?
<elmer> fignew: YEA!!! no clicking!
<elmer> thanks so much!
<fignew> sweet
<fignew> 1 more step
<fignew> Pupeno: date --help
<fignew> will give you the info for ISO formatting
<stdin> fignew: [06:38]  <Pupeno> stdin: I've already read man's date and I know I can write down the format, but that's too much work for every time I need the date.
<fignew> you can setup an alias
<fignew> or write a 2line bash script
<fignew> elmer: touch /var/run/laptop-mode-enabled
<intelikey> fignew <Pupeno> stdin: if I wanted a DIY solution I would have already done. Thank you though.
<fignew> not exactly DIY
<elmer> fignew: done
<stdin> fignew: I already said about the alias and a script, ^^ that was the responce
<intelikey> writing an alias is no different than writing a script   that was his reply to that.
<fignew> elmer: now run sudo laptop_mode enable
<DonMCN> How can I set my default browser to Firefox in Konsole?
<raylu> DonMCN, does it have to be in Konsole?
<DonMCN> Or the other easiest way, but going into Firefox settings and setting it there doesn't work.
<stdin> DonMCN: (system wide) sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<fignew> elmer: it should say Laptop mode enabled, active.
<elmer> fignew: yes!
<stdin> DonMCN: for the user, System Settings -> Default Applications
<stuart_> does anybody use enlighten,ent?
<stuart_> enlightenment
<fignew> elmer: ok, you can do this later, but make sure it's still enabled after a reboot :)
<DonMCN> Thank you all
<stdin> when I'm not in KDE or a shell, I use enlightenment
<fignew> elmer: I had problems with it turning itself back off by removing the /var/run/laptop-mode-enabled
<fignew> when I rebooted (not sure if it was me though :))
<elmer> fignew: thank you! I can feel my sanity slowly returning...
<stuart_> stdin - is there a way to iconify all windows?
<fignew> yea, you can tweak the laptop mode settings, but there's a few things you should know about it
<intelikey> fignew /var/run   is in ram.   hard to make things sticky there.   use an init script to add it at boot time.
<Jucato> stuart_: Ctrl+Alt+D ?
<elmer> fignew: ok, i'll watch that
<fignew> lol
<fignew> that would explain it ;)
<elmer> intelikey: thank you
<intelikey> fignew ffr   cat /proc/mounts     to see what all is actuall in ram.
<intelikey> actually
<stdin> or just type "mount"
<stuart_> Jucato - that doesn't work for me -- i can use ctrl alt i to do 1 window at a time though...
<fignew> yes :)
<intelikey> stdin not always the same.
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, but it "normally" is
<Jucato> stuart_: Ctrl + Alt + D (show Dekstop aka minimize all windows)
<intelikey> stdin not in *buntu
<fignew> elmer: just add the line touch /var/run/laptop-mode-enabled
<Jucato> stuart_: you can set it in Sysetm Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts, look for Toggle Show Desktop
<elmer> k
<fignew> to the top of the /etc/init.d/laptop-mode
<fignew> after the #! /bin/bash line
<elmer> k
<stuart_> Jucato - do you mean KDE system settings?
<fignew> ermm #! /bin/sh
<Jucato> stuart_: yes
<elmer> :)
<stuart_> Jucato ok thanks what do you think of enlightenment
<intelikey> echo "#!/bin/sh"   :)
* intelikey stops being naughty
<fignew> how do you show the current runlevel?
<Jucato> stuart_: it's really nice. eye candy + usable. but I still look for KDE/Kwin stuff when I'm on e17...
<intelikey> runlevel
* fignew slaps himself
<stdin> fignew: ^
<intelikey> if you need specific.    runlevel | cut -b3-
<fignew> elmer: forget what I said
<fignew> do ln -s /etc/init.d/laptop-mode /etc/rc2.d/laptop-mode
<stuart_> Jucato; yeah having spent about 15 mins - it's a bit of a relearn - tho the effects are nice. Might stick with plane old KDE interface ...
<stuart_> woops plain
<fignew> sudo ln -s*
<intelikey> hmmm odd.  tty24 [root@~]  runlevel
<intelikey> unknown
<fignew> actually, I'm wrong again
<fignew> do ln -s /etc/init.d/laptop-mode /etc/rc2.d/S20laptop-mode
<intelikey> i wonder why my runlevel is not set ?
<Dr_willis> odd
<intelikey> yeah
<Dr_willis> my runlevel says n2
<intelikey> doesn't matter i know it's 6   but it seems odd that it's not set.
<stuart_> jucato 1 other thing: where are the settings to make enlarge the menu font? (winter them is too small)
<Dr_willis> 6? isent that the reset level?
<intelikey> not here  :)
<Dr_willis> reboot i mean. or shutdown or somthing
<Dr_willis> You SICK puppy!
<stdin> yeah 6 is reboot
<intelikey> not here  :)
* fignew is a total n00b when it comes to runlevels :P
<Dr_willis> Heh - ive noticed with this pc.. if i 'shutdown' the pc powers off.. .then about 5 sec later powers back up and boots up...
<Jucato> stuart_: System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts ?
<smoggyCityG> hey guys, how would i stop my laptop from suspending whenever i close the lid?  (it crashes)
<fignew> Dr_willis: it doesn't want to leave you!
<fignew> smoggyCityG: have you checked the bios?
<Dr_willis> fignew,  yea.. just seems to be an issue with some distros.. oddly
<Dr_willis> night all
<Dr_willis> halt
<fignew> night
<Dr_willis> oops. :)
<penguinfan> hi, is there a guide how to migrate a debian server to an ubuntu server?
<stdin> cya Dr_willis
<stuart_> Jucato - ok there are just so many menus/options already in the Enlightenment menu system I didn't think to try that
<smoggyCityG> smoggyCityG: no.  i see a message in the dmesg saying "apm overridden by acpi" so i figured it's an ACPI setting.  i don't know where to find those though.
<fignew> penguinfan: install ubuntu :)
<Jucato> stuart_: oh dunno about e17 sorry
<fignew> elmer: you there?
<intelikey> Dr_willis i have manual switches.   (at power supply)  all i can get is a reboot or a final screen full of garbage that lasts until you kill the power or hit the "reset" button.
<penguinfan> fignew: on a remore machine? it is a vserver which has debian installed
<intelikey> slipped out on me didn't he.
<fignew> penguinfan: tell the admins to install ubuntu
<DonMCN> I have a question, does K3b burn .nrg files? They are the same thing as .iso, except they are in Nero format.
<elmer> fignew: ok. i'm rather a noob, so I'm getting a little dizzy :)
<cpk1> it might not since it is proprietary
<fignew> elmer: ok, well as long as you did ln -s /etc/init.d/laptop-mode /etc/rc2.d/S20laptop-mode
<fignew> you're golden!
<penguinfan> fignew: they wont change there whole system for me. and i doubt they will provide a image for each flavour of linux
<HymnToLife> DonMCN, it's a different format, so it's not "the same"
<stdin> fignew: don't forget sudo
<cpk1> DonMCN: but there is a nrg2iso app you can get
<dope> where is my php executable
<fignew> sudo voodoo!
<DonMCN> Oh well please, tell me where to get this app.
<dope> where is php installed to?
<HymnToLife> !info nrg2iso
<ubotu> nrg2iso: Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<intelikey> nero format ?    .iso  is just a copy of the cd itself     so how can it be "just like iso except in nero format" ?
<DonMCN> .nrg is a Nero CD image file
<cpk1> speaking of k3b, whenever I burn something with it I can never check the data because it cant access the dvd after ejecting and remounting
<fignew> elmer: with laptop mode you have to be careful though... if you save something it may not be written to the HD for 10 minutes (max) (I think that's the default)
<fignew> and if you loose power, you've lost what you saved
<intelikey> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/file.iso   exact copy.  that's iso format if i understand it.
<dope> where's php installed to!?@$
<fignew> dope: which php
<elmer> fignew: sudo ln -s... succeeded w/o err
<fignew> that's a command
<fignew> ok elmer
<dope> php5
<DonMCN> Alright I just did command in Konsole: sudo apt-get install nrg2iso and it downloaded and installed it. It's not listed under KMenu, so I am guessing that I can use it directly on the .nrg file?
<intelikey> no   "which php"
<dope> fignew: i wanna find where php so i can run executable php scripts
<stdin> intelikey: well, it's called iso, tho id it's a udf filesystem the image will be in udf format
<fignew> dope: run which php5
<dope> ?
<fignew> elmer: also, if the hard drive is spun down, and you access it, you'll experience a .5 second delay :)
<intelikey> stdin yeah.   i was 'assuming'  /dev/cdrom would be a "cdrom" disk.
<fignew> but you are saving power
<fignew> dope: it's a command: run it in the shell
<stdin> DonMCN: It's probably a cli app, man nrg2iso
<fignew> "which php5"
<elmer> fignew: so, I can forget the touching and init editing? laptop mode should stick now?
<cpk1> DonMCN: you probably need to do nrg2iso nameofnrg nameofoutput
<stdin> intelikey: it's usually a symlink to the cd/dvd device, and you can get a udf filesystem in a "cdrom" disk too
<fignew> elmer: yes
<fignew> elmer: you can test by running sudo laptop_mode status
<intelikey> stdin don't be difficult.
<cpk1> lol
<stdin> intelikey: heh, sorry :P
<elmer> fignew: (spindown) yes, I believe I can use hdparm to delay spindown some
<Karoat> Anyone know of a simple (ie: not Kicker) panel written for QT?
<fignew> elmer: well, if you want to change that option, you can do so in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf :)
* intelikey grunbles about knowing /dev/cdrom would be a symlink on most boxes....
<elmer> fignew: cool
<fignew> ohh well, I'm out, gonna play some Savage, then go to bed around 5 :)
<intelikey> ok i'm over pouting now.    stdin.  point was not really about the fs type  but the fact that it was simply a copy of the disk.   as opposed to nero format disk images.     and feel free to instruct me.    :S
<dope> where is php installed to
<fignew> lol, the command "which" will tell you
<intelikey> dope not on this box.    what is the real question?
<stdin> intelikey: I just tend to call them images or "raw images", it just slightly annoying when people use a format to describe a type, like calling all digital audio "mp3s". you know?
<fignew> I suppose it's /usr/bin/php5
<fignew> that's only a guess though
<dope> which doesn't show anything
<intelikey> stdin k,  and yes misnomers are my speciality
<intelikey> errrr no they arent.
<intelikey> typos and misspelling are.
<stdin> spellcheck is a godsend, but I still make typos
<intelikey> dope what is the real question ?
<dope> i have an executable php script but i can't execute it because i can't just call "php myscript.php" and have it run
<stdin> dope: what package did you install? if you know the name, you can do "dpkg --listfile PackageName" to see what it installed, so if the package is called "php5" it would be "dpkg --listfiles php5"
<dope> it was install with ubuntu server edition
<intelikey> dope i think you can.    php5 yourscript.php
<intelikey> use tab completion
<dope> command not found
<intelikey> use tab completion
<intelikey> you know what the [tab]  key looks like.
<intelikey> php[tab] [tab] 
<dope> ok got it
<stdin> php5-cgi ?
<intelikey> php-pear
<intelikey> php5 php5-cgi php5-cli php5-xsl
<intelikey> pick your take.
<stdin> take your pick
<intelikey> no no   after you
<intelikey> :)
<fignew> intelikey: don't forget mod_php :)
<intelikey> fignew lot of things i didn't list.    the list is long.    apt-cache search php
<stdin> !find php
<ubotu> Found: dh-make-php, egroupware-phpbrain, egroupware-phpsysinfo, gphpedit, htcheck-php (and 198 others)
<stdin> (and 198 others) :P
<intelikey>  q php | wc -l
<intelikey> 407
<intelikey> some depend on php thought.
<intelikey> though
<stdin> apt-cache search php|wc -l
<stdin> 492
<intelikey> different release.
<fiyawerx> hey guys.. just installed flashplayer-nonfree, but don't seem to be getting any sound, anyone familiar with that?
<fignew> fiyawerx: in firfox?
<fiyawerx> sorry flashplugin
<intelikey> stdin that what  'q' is an alias for   apt-cache search
<fiyawerx> using opera
<fiyawerx> konq doesn't even bring up the flash
<fiyawerx> (trying google video for fast tests)
<sturts> what it is guys...
<intelikey> sturts dat.
<fignew> fiyawerx: konq will bring it up (you just have to go into options and scan for plugins)
<sturts> dat?
<intelikey> dat's what it is.
<sturts> ah yes, sorry I'm a bit too white..
<stdin> fiyawerx: looked at the troubleshooting part of the flash help page? http://tinyurl.com/2yrzxo
<sturts> hows everyone doing this...?
<fignew> morning?
<intelikey> hour
<fiyawerx> oh, haha, im dumb
<fiyawerx> forgot that in buntu it doesnt recognize my front line out jacks on my media center
<sturts> thats why I left it open...  its evening somewhere...
<fignew> fiyawerx: if you felt like it you could configure it to detect them
<fignew> I wouldn't be the person to goto however
<intelikey> hour is pretty generic in that context sturts
<intelikey> we are all in the same hour.  no matter what the clock on the wall says.
<pirothezero> time is overrated
<stdin> time is all relative anyway
<intelikey> i didn't know it had so many kin...
<flake> <==  fresh install of ubuntu 6.10 i386
<intelikey> stdin if you really beleave that, just backup a little and prove it.
<stdin> intelikey: it's already been prooven
<flake> A little FYI for some of you with hardware problems and laggy games:  after numerous overheating issues, random crashes and reboots, I opened my case and removed the fan - dust caked up the heatsink fins.  I used a brush and a vaccuum to remove it, now it is running smooth.
<DonMCN> Can somebody help me getting my Conexant 56k Modem working?
<stdin> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<fiyawerx> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
* Linux_Galore shudders at the name conextant and modem
<flake> is edgy 6.10 latest stable?
<intelikey> yeah
<flake> cool
<intelikey> if you call it stable.... it is the latest release
<Linux_Galore> conextant dial up models are such a heap of crap (they are actually winmodems or as some would call them "software modems)
<stdin> my favourite term for them is "dumb modems"
<pirothezero> anyone have a hotswap sata array going?
<flake> so far besides user error, install and upgrade on this distro is smooth
<Linux_Galore> flake: its a live CD so you can try it before you do the install
<flake> brb, bringing up kde
<pirothezero> if your system halts, mouse stops, music stops, you cant do anything is there something one can do?
<profun> hi all
<profun> anyone know why kaffeine plays too slow videos?
<stdin> pirothezero: press the power button
<pirothezero> and if it happens like 3-4 times a day?
<pirothezero> then i got a problem lol
<intelikey> pirothezero   alt+SysRQ+E  some times.
<profun> hi all
<flake> ack - what happened to the screensavers - was working w/ hardware accel in gnome, after kde install, the screensaver preview windows are all black
<profun> anyone know why kaffeine plays video files too slow
<profun> srry for my bad english
<pirothezero> whats sysrq?
<stdin> pirothezero: look at the print screen button
<pirothezero> wow never noticed that
<stdin> some people don't know where the break key is
<stdin> or the ` key for that matter
<dsmith_> beryl compatible with a nvidia FX5200?
<profun> anyone know why kaffeine plays video files too slow
<Mena> Is there a program bestthan Wine
<stdin> dsmith_: beryl is compatible with any hardware accelerated system
<stdin> Mena: wine is one of a kind, it's not an emulator, it's a compatibility layer (Wine Is Not an Emulator)
<Mena> stdin, ok
<Adydas> Mena: games?
<Mena> yes
<stdin> Mena: if you want something that will work with just about any windows app, you need something like VMware, qemu or VirtualBox
<cpk1> i suppose people might think cedega is better but you need to pay for it and it is basically the same as wine
<Adydas> see cedega mena
<Adydas> wine = fine
<Mena> Adydas, the problem i couldnt use it right as i gues i must use games wich is that in the list of the cedega
<dsmith_> stdin: how does one change the settings, without loading berl?
<Adydas> i tryed it tonight with warcraft3 fine.
<sturts> please someone stimulate my mind #linux is gay
<Mena> Adyda, okay i will see that again
<stdin> dsmith_: run beryl-settings
<dsmith_> its wrecking my display
<dsmith_> ok
<Adydas> wine install.exe and it worked good as
<dsmith_> stdin: the settings manager?
<stdin> dsmith_: beryl-settings is the app for the beryl settings manager
<dsmith_> ok
<dsmith_> :)
<stdin> Alt-F2, beryl-settings
<Skuller> guys if something has a gold rating with wine.....how hard is it to get that thing running on kubuntu?
<dsmith_> Skuller: which app?
<stdin> Skuller: you have to look at the version it has the gold rating for
* Skuller really wanted to be able to play Unreal Tournament (1999) on kubuntu
<dsmith_> hmmm
<Adydas> i wanna play UT2004
<dsmith_> SKuller: I have been able to play HL1 & HL2
<Skuller> stdin: what do u mean?
<stdin> Adydas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament2004
<Skuller> dsmith_: ohh...yea but i was more into ut
<Skuller> Adydas: and ya ut2003 n above are native on linux too
<dsmith_> ok... well thats all I ever tried
<dsmith_> I was amzed to say the least
<Skuller> hmm....
<stdin> Skuller: the program (game) will have a rating for a version of wine, some things will work in one version, and not another
<dsmith_> never got office 2003 to work, but crossover software does work on that
<Skuller> stdin: ohh....well i dont think UT99 has a rating of platinum for any version...gold is as close as it gets.....probably
<Adydas> Skuller: dont help
<Adydas> i still got issues
<Skuller> Adydas: what do you mean?
<flake> kde 3.5 - where are the power settings
<intelikey> later all.
<Adydas> wouldnt work
<Adydas> i removed it, some UnClass error
<Adydas> or somthing
<Skuller> Adydas: ohh....well i just said what i heard from other ppl in this forum....so i cant sayanything further...sorry
<dsmith_> stdin: ok I was poking around in he settings gui, and I do not see any settings except those for the display features of beryl itself. I need to adapt the driver settings
<dsmith_> somethingis not kosher with my display
<dsmith_> I have been able to get beryl to install fine on a newer PC
<dsmith_> this is a 2002 series latop, not that it matters
<dsmith_> when I click beryl-manager it starts beryl of course of which wrecks my display..
<stdin> dsmith_: ahh, you want the X server settings then, System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<dsmith_> ok..
<Linux_Galore> flake: kcontrol
<dsmith_> <--- duh should have known that!
<Adydas> Skuller: oh i agree it should work.. sack of as...
<Adydas> wine with wc3 works, to be fair id never use it as i have consoles to game on.. it was more a " could i " thing
<Skuller> oh...well if anyone wants to play UT99 then heres a post if it helps.....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289796
<ScarFreewill> is there a way to set my resolution with the console (just temp)
<sturts> what do you mean scarfeewill?
<Adydas> what else gets done, aside from beryl.. i need somthing to tooto with..
<flake> display is not showing under periphereals
<Linux_Galore> flake: what are you trying to do
<nepomo> hi
<ScarFreewill1> is there a way to set my resolution with the console (just temp)
<ScarFreewill1> i want to change my number of picels that my xserver out puts via the console
<ScarFreewill1> eg. 1280x1024 to 1600x 1024
<flake> get the screensavers to work, and one fix says to disable the power-off options
<mil> why is that lil batt icon stating each core is 1ghz instead of the real speed 2.13ghz c2d t7400
<nepomo> does anbody know how to find out what graphic-card (whats the correct english translation for that?) i have without looking inside
<flake> I might have been reading for an earlier release
<Linux_Galore> flake: you do realise screen savers dont actually save your screen its a myth
<Linux_Galore> flake: in fact they make you screen age faster
<flake> true but I need the psyadelic colors
<mil> screensavers prevent image retention on LCDs
<stdin> ScarFreewill1: use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" the default is to use the highest resolution set
<Linux_Galore> mil: false
<ScarFreewill1> stdin: ok
<Linux_Galore> the best screen saver is "blank"
<flake> i've seen old b&w monitors with burned phosphor
<Linux_Galore> no power is no heat, no heat means your parts last longer and you also have a lower power bill
<mil> then... screensavers are a good way to get rid of image retention
<Linux_Galore> flake: thats with a static image thats why you use a blank screen after a set time
<Linux_Galore> mil: nope total bs
<mil> then best suggestion to remove the burned images?
<Linux_Galore> mil: your a victum of the myth makers
<stdin> monitors don't "burn" anymore, screensavers are just there to hide your desktop when you aren't there now
<Linux_Galore> mil: the best solution is to have a blank screen
<mil> ive been using a blank white screen for 10 days and its pretty much still there
<Linux_Galore> mil: have the screen saver timer still running just set it to a "blank screen"
<Linux_Galore> mil: once the screen is burned in thats it, there is no going back
<dsmith_> stdin: ok looking at beryl forums someone is running the same vid card that I am so I know it functions fine
<flake> i just wanted to see some pretty colors and jog my video card
<Linux_Galore> you cant reverse the laws of thermal dynamics with a screen saver
<dsmith_> lol
<flake> i still don't have any power options though, do i need to install them?
<mil> Linux_Galore: how do i check what my cpu speed is?
<Linux_Galore> mil: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Adydas> mil: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Linux_Galore> or use the "cpu info" applet
<mil> why is it set at the minimum clockrate of 1ghz
<Linux_Galore> mil: is it plugged into the mains ?
<mil> mains?
<Linux_Galore> mil: power mains
<stdin> plugged in to the wall :P
<mil> yes
<sparr> memtest says my ram is DDR401...  what specifically might that indicate?
<mil> that ur ram is pc3200
<Linux_Galore> sparr: hmm let me think now, eeer you have DDR400 ram
<dsmith_> is there a command to check what type of video hardware one has?
<Linux_Galore> pc**** speeds dont define the class of ram
<dsmith_> not sure if I have 128 or 256
<Linux_Galore> dsmith_:  type free -H
<stdin> dsmith_: for PCs "lspci | grep VGA" and for laptops "lspcmcia | grep VGA" should tell you what graphics hardware you have
<sparr> Linux_Galore: should i be worried if i really have DDR2 800?
<Linux_Galore> lspci -v|grep -iA 8 VGA
<Linux_Galore> sparr: no DDR2 800  is actually just DDR4 with two buses
<Linux_Galore> DDR400
<sparr> Linux_Galore: hooray
<dsmith_> stdin: thank you
<stdin> dsmith_: no problem :)
<Linux_Galore> sparr: you can get DDR2 versions of the DDR533 ram now too
<dsmith_> stdin: I have the GeForce Go5200
<dsmith_> I want to say its 128MB
<flake> when i right click on a newly added panel, i can only modify or remove the bottom panel, not the newly added one
<flake> what am I doing wrong
<Linux_Galore> flake: ?
<flake> I added a new panel, it is blank and sitting above the bottom one
<dsmith_> where is xorg.conf
<flake> I right click over the new panel and Remove only lists one panel (bottom)
<Linux_Galore> flake: you do realise there are over 20,000 applications and each has things like "panels"
<Linux_Galore> flake: whats panel
<flake> right clicking on the taskbar below to add a new panel
<stdin> dsmith_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dsmith_> nm I found it
<dsmith_> heh!
<Linux_Galore> flake: yes, what type of panel I have 9 listed
<flake> Remove Panel  ->  panel (Bottom)
<Linux_Galore> flake: I dont have that issue
<flake> maybe I didn't install all of kde from synaptic package manager
<Linux_Galore> flake: it will list all the running panels
<Linux_Galore> flake: so what is the first panel and the second one
<flake> first one is the default system one
<flake> on the bottom
<Linux_Galore> flake:  there is no panel called "default system one"
<stdin> make sure you choose the right panel to modify with the menu ( http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot15yo5.jpg )
<dsmith_> nope: I am not editing xorg
<Jucato> flake: after you add a new panel, restart Kicker. Alt+F2, "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<dsmith_> the conf file was for warty
<dsmith_> :(
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: I dont have to do that for any of the panels
<stdin> xorg.conf doesn't change much (or at all) between releases
<flake> stdin - I don't have that drop-down
<flake> would be nice
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: it's a sort of bug in KDE 3.5.5+
<flake> ok jucato I will try that restart
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: aaah been on a 3.5.6 for a week now
<dsmith_> stdin: ok
<Linux_Galore> flake: if you update to 3.5.6 its been fixed
<cpk1> so I just found out I dont have flash 9 but konquerer seems too stupid to find it after 'aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree' does doing that only give me the tar and I need to uninstall it myself?
<flake> i would have to update from the website - not in repository yet ?
<Linux_Galore> flake: its in "a" repo you just need to add one line with adept
<Jucato> flake: just restart kicker w/ the command I gave, and it will update itself
<cpk1> install*
<Jucato> (the panel)
<Jucato> cpk1: unless you enabled the -backports repository, you'll only have Flash 7
<stdin> cpk1: for flash9, make sure you have backports enabled
<flake> ok
<Linux_Galore> flake:   add  this line in with adept   - > deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<binks_> has anyone got eric4 or pyqt4.2 working on edgy
<Linux_Galore> flake: should let you update to kde 3.5.6
<cpk1> Jucato: i have 9.0.31.0.1 installed
<cpk1> going to configure konq > plugins scan for new doesnt seem to find it though
<binks_>  get this error when i configure
<binks_> Error: Failed to create ./qtdirs. Make sure you have a working Qt v4 qmake on
<binks_> your PATH or use the -q argument to explicitly specify a working Qt v4 qmake.
<binks_> i have latest build of qt4 installed
<Jucato> cpk1: ok. in Konqueror, Settings menu -> Configure Konqueror -> Plugins -> click on Scan new plugins
<cpk1> and aptitude doesnt look like it does anything after it gets the tar...
<cpk1> Jucato: [00:51:16]  <cpk1> going to configure konq > plugins scan for new doesnt seem to find it though =P
<Jucato> hmm..
<Jucato> cpk1: go to about:plugins in Konqueror and see which version is detected
<Linux_Galore> binks_: tells me you havent got the correct dev libs installed
<Linux_Galore> binks_: because you have QT4 doesnt means you can compile stuff
<Linux_Galore> binks_: you also need to install the dev libs
<flake> sorry, where is adept?
<binks_> Linux_Galore: ok ill look at dev libs
<binks_> Linux_Galore: cheers
<cpk1> Jucato: that might be the problem, I have 2 flash 9's and one flash 7 somehow
<flake> a hint would work
<Jucato> flake: K Menu -> System ?
<Jucato> flake: where you able to solve the kicker problem?
<flake> don't have that installed either
<binks_> flake: kmenu system
<Linux_Galore> flake: Kmenu->Programs->System->Adept
<Jucato> cpk1: the 2 flash 9's is normal (I also have 2 listed)
<Jucato> but the 1 flash 7 I'm not so sure
<flake> jucato - could not connect to DCOP server or something
<Jucato> flake: hm? did you enter the correct command? dcop kicker kicker restart
<cpk1> i only have one libflashplayer.so in the .mozilla folder...
<Jucato> flake: anyway, this should work also: Alt+F2, "killall kicker". then Alt+F2 again, "kicker"
<flake> ok
<ScarFreewill1> ok i got a super wead problem, at lest for me, i can't find the vertical size seting on my screen (i can set the vertical position but not size) is the possable to set the size via software eg. nvsettings/monitor&display... ?
<ScarFreewill1> because half of my task bar is gone :P
<flake> Can't determine display - aborting
<ScarFreewill1> ususally my screen auto dedects the limits/bounds of the screen and puts every thing right size but now it does not work and now i notice i can't set the vertical position
<flake> ack my 'kicker' is gone
<ScarFreewill1> flake: press cntl+ F2
* Skuller thinks beryl is awesome
<ScarFreewill1> flake: ops no
* Jucato wonders why there would "can't determine display"
<ScarFreewill1> flake: alt+F2
<stdin> cntl ? you mean ctrl, or better still Alt :P
<flake> ok then what
<ScarFreewill1> flake: then run kicker
<Skuller> what is kicker?
<Skuller> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<ScarFreewill1> taskbar
<Jucato> kicker
<Skuller> !change kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about change kicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Skuller: kicker is the KDE Panel
<stdin> kicker is the thing with the KMenu and taskbar (among things) on it
<flake> I ran it from a terminal
<Skuller> Jucato: yea...i got that...thnx
<flake> oh duh
<flake> was going into tty
* flake kickers self
<ScarFreewill1> so is ther i way that i can set my vertical size nvsettings or some thing?
<Skuller> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<flake> let's try it again
<Jucato> flake: um.. I said Alt+F2 earlier... :(
<flake> i blame windoze, it has hozed my brain
<Jucato> heh yeah it's known to do that :D
<flake> you're a genius, thanks
<ScarFreewill1> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh now i my nvsettings doesn't work any more
<bfdhud> There is a built in composite manager in KDE right? how do I "turn it on" ?
<cpk1> Jucato: any ideas? =\
<Jucato> cpk1: sorry, none...
<ScarFreewill1> bfdhud: i didn't know that i want to know too :P
<Skuller> "libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"...what can i do to fix this?
<dettoaltrimenti> I have windows XP on my computer, and dual booat with kubuntu with the Grub booter. Can I format the XP partition, or will that destroy Grub?
<Adydas> grub should be located on the ubuntu instalation
<stdin> !find libgtk-1.2.so.0
<bfdhud> dettoltrimenti it will destroy grub
<ubotu> File libgtk-1.2.so.0 found in libgtk1.2, libgtk1.2-dbg
<cpk1> this is not what i needed right before bed =(
<bfdhud> but you can reinstall grup w/o losing any info
<bfdhud> er grub
<cpk1> now I am going to try to fix this all night...
<stdin> Skuller: it's in the package libgtk1.2, install that
<dettoaltrimenti> ok, so what do I do after I format the partition? just install grub from adept and that's it? or do I change something else too?
<Jucato> bfdhud: it's called kompmgr. you turn it on by going to System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Window Behavior -> Translucency tab -> enabling Use translucency/shadows
<Skuller> stdin: ok...i'l use synaptic to find it....thanks
<Jucato> bfdhud: take note, you need to have the Composite extension in xorg.conf enabled
<stdin> Skuller: you can just do "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2"
<bfdhud> dettoaltrimenti let me find the tutorial
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks bfdhud
<bfdhud> Jucato how do I do that?
<Skuller> stdin: ohh...cool...i m still getting used to basic terminal commands....thanks for that too
<stdin> Skuller: saves you having to open a GUI, wait for it to load, then find the package, then choose to install it, then to apply that... :P
<Jucato> bfdhud: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency#Setting_up_X_Composite_Extension <-- you can follow the instructions there
<Skuller> stdin: yea..hehe...i figured that...it sure is very convenient....and makes me feel good that i can actually use the terminal and learn its commands...hehe
<bfdhud> I'm still looking Dettoaltrimenti
<bfdhud> dettoaltrimenti http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2201328&postcount=7
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks
<bfdhud> np
<bfdhud> hope that works, I did it recently and had no problems
<bfdhud> Thanks for the link Jucato
<dsmith_> how can one exit x
<bfdhud> log out
<dsmith_> and install a video driver
<dsmith_> hmm
<dsmith_> level2?
<bfdhud> then at the window alt+tab+f2
<bfdhud> then log in at text prompt and type
<Jucato> dsmith_: Ctrl+Alt+F1, login in, then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<bfdhud> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ccherrett> I am running an upgrade to kubuntu. when I run
<dsmith_> ok trying to updated my vid dricvers
<Jucato> dsmith_: er.. log out first.. like bfdhud said...
<ccherrett> apt-get -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install
<dsmith_> ok
<ccherrett> it just sits there
<ccherrett> any ideas?
<bfdhud> dsmith, Make sure after the nvidia installer is done that you sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bfdhud> ensure nvidia is listed instead of nv. then reboot with sudo reboot. the driver should load on the reboot
<dsmith_> ok
<dsmith_> writing this stuff down
<Jucato> there's no need to reboot
<bfdhud> dsmith if you want, I can give you a link to an Ubuntu guide, that works very nicely
<zamolxes> how's adept ?
<dettoaltrimenti> ok so in qtparted I unmounted the partition I want to format, but it under status it still says 'active.' does that mean it's not completely unmounted?
<cpk1> terrible
<dsmith_> ok
<cpk1> but thats just my opinion
<dsmith_> bfdhud: what is the link
<Skuller> omg....i just got a .loki for Unreal Tournament and was installing it and it suddenly asked me for a second CD...whereas i have only one and it works fine in windows....where does da second cd come in?...anyone here playing UT on kubun?
<bfdhud> dsmith_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336412
<Surb> I'm installing ethernet drivers on my kubuntu box, and the place I downloaded the drivers from gave me a .patch file.  I don't have access to the computer at the moment, but is there some guide somewhere I could follow on what to do with the .patch file?
<bfdhud> works like a charm
<bfdhud> dsmith_ only thing different for you is kdm stop instead of gdm stop
<dsmith_> bfdhud: Thank you
<dsmith_> lol.... ok
<stdin> ccherrett: try "apt-get -s -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install
<stdin> *"
<Jazon> Jucato: kumusta
<Jazon> :P
<Jucato> Jazon: hi! doing fine... relatively... :D
<zamolxes> hrm, i think i'll stick with aptitude
<cpk1> Jucato: it was as easy as rm'ing the flashplugin in my ~/.mozilla/plugins folder then reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree =X
<Jazon> well guys, I am really hoping for some ideas here.... <more>
<Jucato> cpk1: oh.. :/
<cpk1> dont i feel dumb...
* Skuller wonders why his computer is so slow after installing beryl
<cpk1> but i think apt should do that for you
<Jazon> I have been asking in ubuntu+1, but no response.  I did a dist-upgrade to feisty  :'(  and I now have a <more>
<Jazon> pretty serious issue with mdadm.  is there a way I can fix this, it is saying this:   http://rafb.net/p/n5Xme841.html
<Jucato> cpk1: unless you installed the one in ~/.mozilla/plugins in a different way, in which case apt won't know
<cpk1> Jucato: nope this was this first time i even fiddled with flash
<bfdhud> Jucato could you please give me that composite link again?
<stdin> apt usually won't touch a users config files/dirs
<Jucato> bfdhud: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency#Setting_up_X_Composite_Extension
<bfdhud> Thank you
<Jucato> cpk1: when you first ran a site w/ Flash content, did a dialog box pop out asking if you want to install Flash, and installed flash?
<xpoint> Jazon: line 20
<ccherrett> stdin: that worked, thanks!
<ccherrett> what is -s?
<stdin> ccherrett: simulate :P
<cpk1> Jucato: dont think so...
<ccherrett> ??
<cpk1> but that would have been several months ago =P
<ccherrett> stdin: simulate are you messing with me :)
<stdin> ccherrett: nope, it make apt-get do nothing
<Jucato> cpk1: you just might not have remember :D
<ccherrett> stdin: then how does that help?
<Jazon> xpoint: line 12
<stdin> ccherrett: before it was waiting for you to confirm you wanted to update, so it was waiting for your input
<ccherrett> stdin: is it just pretending now?
<ccherrett> or simulating?
<ccherrett> stdin: ^
<ccherrett> stdin: is it acctually doing the upgrade?
<stdin> ccherrett: the 1st apt-get command you only want to get the list, the 2nd one will install the packages,
<stdin> ccherrett: so it is doing the upgrade now
<stdin> ccherrett: so with "apt-get -s -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install" what's happening is, "apt-get -s -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' " gets the list of packages to install, and "xargs apt-get -y install" goes and installs them for real
<ccherrett> stdin: ah got you. thanks man very smart
<stdin> no problem :D
* stdin edits the upgrade wiki page
<timster> Whifch packages do I need to install for PHP?
<stdin> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ScarFreewill> !duelscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duelscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> !dualscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !dualhead | ScarFreewill
<ubotu> ScarFreewill: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<stdin> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ScarFreewill> Jucato: ty
<stdin> ccherrett: you should see the instructions have been updated now :)
<n4cht> cpk1: ping?
<cpk1> n4cht: pong
<dettoaltrimenti> when I try to mount the partition I just formatted, it says "mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: what is the command you are using?
<dettoaltrimenti> what am I doing wrong?
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 sudo mount /dev/sda1
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: make a folder somewhere, for instance do 'sudo mkdir /media/satadrive'
<n4cht> cpk1:  http://slashwrist.ath.cx
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 done
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/satadrive
<cpk1> n4cht: why the change?
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 that worked... I guess the problem is the sda1 folder in /media, and I'd like ubuntu to automatically mount this for me on startup- why does it say 'access denied' when I try to delete this folder?
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: because root owns it
<dettoaltrimenti> ohhh got it
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: the problem was your command didnt have a mount point
<timster> Is there a GUI mc alternative
<n4cht> cpk1: because that's being hosted by the system i'm currently sitting at right now.  ;)   i can start hosting everything myself now that i don't have windows on here anymore.  no more need for dual-booting.
<n4cht> Uptime: 5 days and 17 minutes
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks cpk1
* n4cht has left this server (Nick collision from services.).
* n4cht had a Skrot moment.
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: if you wanted to you could make a folder in your home dir to mount the drive
<stdin> just bind it
<cpk1> n4cht: i will admit the .cx scared me, there used to be quite the picture at a .cx site
<n4cht> haha.  "you've been goatse'd!"
<cpk1> only once a very long time ago =X
<n4cht> that site has totally changed.
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1 in this newly formatted partition (used to be XP) there's a folder called 'lost+found' that has 3 gigs of something in it, and I can't access the folder even as root. What can I do?
<killavus> Hello guys.
<cpk1> dettoaltrimenti: root can do anything
<killavus> I have problem: I use router and I have problem with connecting to "aptitude" or sth...
<n4cht> dettoaltrimenti: chmod 777 lost+found
<killavus> When I was using modem everything was fine.
<killavus> Someone can help me? I'll be glad...
<cpk1> n4cht: so how is kde treating you?
<dettoaltrimenti> cpk1: chmod: changing permissions of `lost+found': Operation not permitted
<cpk1> sudo chmod
<n4cht> http://slashwrist.ath.cx/shots/kdesexy.png  <- that's how kde is treating me.
<cpk1> if you literally *just* formatted this drive though then there shouldnt be anything in lost+found
<cpk1> lost+found is for when bad things happen
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks guys. Yeah I don't know why there's only 57 gigs out of 60, is there any way to clean up the drive any more than formatting it?
<timster> !xbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firecrotch> I can't find ".ssh/authorized_keys" on my system... help?
<timster> :O
<cpk1> the 3 gigs is used for filesystem stuff
<dettoaltrimenti> ah gotcha
<pirothezero> trivial question, got some folders in /media that only have root permissions, been trying to chmod it and chown it but still remains as root
<n4cht> firecrotch: ~/.ssh
<cpk1> you will never get to use the whole capacity the drive has because the file system itself needs to take up some of the space, thats the simplest way I can think of explaining it
<firecrotch> n4cht: -bash: cd: /root/.ssh: No such file or directory
<pirothezero> also whats the command to increase the 5% overhead that root keeps for itself so you dont over install?
<pirothezero> err decrease rather to 1-2%
<cpk1> n4cht: i think my computer would start chugging if I used transparencies that much
<cpk1> n4cht: and no amarok?!
<n4cht> cpk1: my didn't like it too much, and this beast ain't nothin' to fool with.
<stdin> firecrotch: how about in the users home, unless you always login as root
<n4cht> Sysinfo for 'black': Linux 2.6.17-11-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2600+ at 2075 MHz (4154 bogomips), , RAM: 463/503MB, 145 proc's, 5.0d up
<n4cht> cpk1: can amarok connect to shoutcast streams?
<firecrotch> stdin: I'm logging into my server via ssh, which I always do as root
<cpk1> n4cht: yes
<cpk1> n4cht: its under playlists
<stdin> firecrotch: if the file doesn't exist, then just make it
<n4cht> cpk1: sure as sh!7 is.
<cpk1> i dunno why but I think amarok is like the coolest thing since sliced bread
<cpk1> it has its own desktop
<cpk1> and is maximized with no border
<dettoaltrimenti> how can I give write access to my normal user (not root) for my new partition?
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti: is it a ext3 partition ?
<dettoaltrimenti> stdin, yes
<dettoaltrimenti> but when I try to copy and paste files there, it says 'access denied'
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti: what's the directory called, where it's mounted ?
<dettoaltrimenti>  media/hello
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti: sudo chown `whoami` -R /media/hello
<dettoaltrimenti> whoami should be my username right?
<ccherrett> I just upgraded and rebooted. I forgot that I had a specially configured menu for grub to point to my second partition to boot because of a Windows dual boot.
<firecrotch> Okay, so I want to be able to login to my server via ssh using RSA authentication.  I created my key and copied it into my newly created authorized_keys file.  But it doesn't work :(
<ccherrett> so I edit the grub menu to point to hd(0,1)
<ccherrett> and it starts to boot but then complains that there is no /sbin/init
<ccherrett> any ideas?
<dettoaltrimenti> got it thanks stdin
<cpk1> stdin: what if there was data on what was mounted there that belonged to other people? =O
<thomax> hi all
<firecrotch> hi, thomax
<stdin> cpk1: that's what a "users" group is good for :P
<ccherrett> stdin: do you know what might be happeing to me here?
<n4cht> doing a new screenshot
* Skuller thinks that the main reason why linux distros aint widely used on desktops around the world is that they  dont come OEM
<thomax> I'm having some trouble booting the kubuntu feisty herd 4 (live)cd
<firecrotch> grr... silly me, I messed up the name of the key on my comp
<stdin> ccherrett: is your root partition is on /dev/hda2
<cpk1> Skuller: some companies sell oem with linux
<thomax> here is the errormsg
<thomax> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=14075.0
<n4cht> http://slashwrist.ath.cx/shots/kderock.png  <- sexah!  now with more amarok!
<Skuller> cpk1: do you refer to desktops or servers?
<firecrotch> cpk1: True, but you have to specifically request it from most of them
<ccherrett> stdin: yes
<ccherrett> stdin: It looks like I need to reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<ScarFreewill> how do is see what driver i'm currenty using, not with viewing xorg.conf
<ccherrett> acording to a post on the ubuntu forums
<cpk1> you also have to specifically request not to have windows to save yourself money...
<stdin> ccherrett: maybe a bad install, try mounting it in the live cd and check it
<cpk1> its a little mini amarok!
<ccherrett> stdin: will do
<Skuller> cpk1: hehe...yea...but is it easy for a person who has never used a computers before to get used to a linux distro faster than he would've to Windows?
<Skuller> *computer
* n4cht sells custom linux desktop PCs because they're cheaper.  (i don't have to buy windows licenses for each unit.)
<cpk1> ubuntu... possibly
<ScarFreewill> i messed with my xorg now my drivers are gone boom
<Skuller> yes the exclusion of windows license does decrease the price tag....altho in many places in especially developing countries the 'computer shop' will just install a pirate copy of Windows on the system
<ScarFreewill> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<thomax> anyone have an idea on this one ? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=14075.0
<Skuller> sorry for bringing this topic up...totally useless compared to the help other ppl need here.
<ScarFreewill> south africa's punisapalty (the people that suply water and stuff like that) is going to stop using windows and start using linux
<stdin> ScarFreewill: make sure you have a line like "Load    "glx"" in the "Section "Module"" section in /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<ScarFreewill> stdin: ok
<Skuller> ScarFreewill: mandela's ubuntu effect ;)
<ScarFreewill> Skuller: hehe
<astan> anyone had problems with RealMedia video skipping/lagging when playing with realplay?
<astan> first i thought it was my crappy connection, but i downloaded the file and tested, same problem :/
<ScarFreewill> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astan> i was on tv yesterday, so i really want to see this clip :)
<astan> ah. mplayer works! nevermind.
<ScarFreewill1> stdin: its already in there i'm pasting it in pastebin
<ScarFreewill1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7331/
<ScarFreewill1> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ScarFreewill1> :D
<cpk1> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ScarFreewill1> lol
<stdin> ScarFreewill1: hmm, that looks ok to me
<dettoaltrimenti> when transferring files between 2 partitions, both on the same physical harddrive, I'm only getting transfer rates of about 6MB/sec. Should it be going faster than this?
<stdin> dettoaltrimenti: remember that the brush has to move twice, back and forth for 1 read/write operation
<ScarFreewill1> stdin: i just reconfigured it and restarted x but i don't have 3d acceration
<stdin> ScarFreewill1: don't you need the "nvidia" driver, ie not "nv" for that?
<firecrotch> I'm having issues setting up RSA authentication :(   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7332/
<ScarFreewill1> stdin: i was messing around with 2 screens maybe xorg is confused with the wronge screen? or maybe its becuace my screen has a new name
<firecrotch> It shouldn't be asking for my password
<n4cht> i got bored and made a house of leaves wallpaper if anyone here has read the book.   http://slashwrist.ath.cx/shots/houseofleaves.gif
<ScarFreewill1> stdin: i've always used nv it has always worked for me i can try nvidia though
<cpk1> nvidia wont work unless you actually have the proprietary drivers
<ScarFreewill1> firecrotch: is rsa well the one your taking about a server/app/place? because i live in RSA its a weard place...
<ccherrett> stdin: I chrooted in and reinstalled ubuntu-minimal like the post said to but same error
<ScarFreewill1> cpk1: i've got normal deb/apt
<ccherrett> stdin: I noticed that the root= in the menu,lst now points to a UUID
<ccherrett> stdin: I don't believe that it use to
<ScarFreewill1> um, i'm going to install feisty now
<firecrotch> ScarFreewill1: RSA as in public-key authentication
<ccherrett> stdin: I wonder if it sound be easier to save all my data and do a clean install
<stdin> ccherrett: that's normal, I'd check that the UUID is right tho, with the "blkid" command in konsole
<ccherrett> s/sound/would/g
<ccherrett> stdin: could that throw the boot process?
<stdin> yeah, it couls
<stdin> *could
<ccherrett> stdin: ok I will try thanks
<stdin> ccherrett: if the UUIDs are right, and you can't boot, then backing up and a fresh install may be the answer
<atidem> hello
<ScarFreewill> how do i check md5 es
<stdin> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<ScarFreewill> ty
<stdin> :)
<n4cht> wtf.
<ScarFreewill> 4a5c19a18694954d94c447f71f5e2a88  ./feisty-desktop-i386.iso :P
<n4cht> someone just sent me a link to the most disturbing video ever.
<ScarFreewill> does not look good
<ScarFreewill> 1f9baed847eff89b03c754fcaea8070e is offical
<Lynoure> n4cht: and your kubuntu crashed as the result?
<n4cht> i kinda wish it had, Lynoure.
<n4cht> cuz this video is too catchy.  despite how disturbing it is, i can't stop watching it and laughing my arse off.
<stdin> ScarFreewill: what version is that, it should be "3de5da625407ef85be3ef54d98cf07f3" for herd4
<ScarFreewill2> maybe not i used 6.10's checksums
<ScarFreewill2> and i have 7.04 herd 3 i think
<ScarFreewill2> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ScarFreewill2> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Lynoure> n4cht: I was a hint that you are talking to #kubuntu, not to the offtopic channels, so please please do not share it here
<stdin> herd 3 md5sum = 04281eed2f8d9cb3f564429a1353ddbe
<n4cht> oh yikes.  I sure am.  I didn't even notice that, Lynoure!  Thanks!
<stdin> ScarFreewill, ScarFreewill2, ScarFreewill1 (logged on enough :P ): download from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/herd-4/
<ScarFreewill2> hehe i've got the worst internet in the world i'm only loged in with ScarFreewill2 the rest i can't contorle (my internet brakes 24/7)
<stdin> ScarFreewill2: have you registered your nick ?
<ScarFreewill2> yes as ScarFreewill
<stdin> you can kill the other 2 and get back to ScarFreewill then
<dsmith_> nope beryl still does not show any sort of theme
<dsmith_> and there are like 22 desktops on my lower panel
<dsmith_> ugh
<ScarFreewill2> ok i'm sure now that i have alpha 3 this is my md5sum "04281eed2f8d9cb3f564429a1353ddbe  feisty-desktop-i386.iso"
<stdin> ScarFreewill2: use /msg NickServ ghost NickName password
<ScarFreewill2> stdin: how do i get back on ScarFreewill because it says it already in use,,,
<ScarFreewill2>  /nick ScarFreewill says [Nick]  Nickname already in use, try a different one.
<ScarFreewill2> o nwm
<ScarFreewill> cool thx stdin
<stdin> recover :P
<stdin> np :)
<stdin> saves me some confusion :P
<snama> hey all
<snama> whats up?
<stdin> the sky?
<snama> yeah
<snama> i need help
<stdin> ask away
<snama> i need to mount my slave harddrive
<snama> IDE
<snama> anyone?
<stdin> what's the device? /dev/hdb1 ?
<snama> yes
<stdin> where do you want to mount it?
<snama> hdb5 actually is the ext3 partition
<snama> so i need hdb5
<snama> what do you mean?
<stdin> and you want to mount it where?
<snama> what do you mean where? i want to access it
<stdin> snama: you have to mount it somewhere to get to it
<stdin> like /media/hdb5 for example
<snama> aah
<snama> allright
<snama> yes
<snama> now i get it
<snama> yeah we can take media
<ccherrett> stdin: thanks for all your help tonight. I need some sleep but will get back to this tomorrow
<stdin> snama: 1st you need to make the directory
<snama> haha its morning here in sweden
<snama> ok
<stdin> ccherrett: no problam, that's why I'm here :)
<ccherrett> stdin: 3:45 AM in Canada :)
<ccherrett> later
<stdin> ccherrett: 10:47 am here  (UK)
<stdin> later
<SolidSource> lol he in same time zone I am
<SolidSource> so whats goin on this night/morning....whatever it is..
* Skuller is away: Gone away for now.
<kubuFire> Hi!! I just install Kubuntu, and I try to install my modem. From instructions I must install build-essential. I find in my cd and it find some dependecies ? What I must do ?
<gasparre> buon giorno
<stdin> kubuFire: use adept to install it
<gasparre> qualcuno sa aiutarmi per mettere kubuntu in ita ??
<stdin> !it | gasparre
<ubotu> gasparre: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<snama> stdin you mean create a directory? coz thats not possible in media right now
<stdin> snama: I'll tell you how to :)
<gasparre> !it
<gasparre> giorno
<kubuFire> stdin: I try with adept and with dpkg -i but I have not internet and it cannot resolve dependecies...
<stdin> snama: open konsole (Kmenu -> System -> Konsole) and type "sudo mkdir /media/hdb5" (you'll need to enter your password)
<stdin> kubuFire: make sure your CD is in your sources.list (sudo apt-cdrom add)
<snama> done
<stdin> snama: to mount it, you should just be able to do "sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/hda5" now
<snama> nice
<SolidSource> kubuFire: you need internet, can't really resolve the dependencies without....unless you have the DVD version, it should be on that
<stdin> SolidSource: the dependencies for build-essential are on the alternative cd, which I'm pretty sure he has
<snama> that
<snama> thanks man*
<stdin> no problem :)
<snama> but i changed hda5 to hdb5
<SolidSource> stdin: well..I only use the DVD...so don't know what all is on the alternative
<stdin> snama: that's just be making silly typos :P
<kubuFire> stdin, SolidSource : I have the common cd from kubuntu site (Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy)
<stdin> kubuFire: you say you found the package build-essential on the CD?
<kubuFire> stdin: yes, i try right click install but not work
<stdin> kubuFire: where on the CD is it?
<kubuFire> stdin: As I remember .../ubuntu/sth/b/build-essentials and ubuntu was a shortcut/link
<kubuFire> stdin: \pool\main\b\build-essential the exact path
<stdin> kubuFire: when you boot from the cd, what type of installer do you see, a graphical desktop or a text installer?
<kubuFire> stdin: graphical
<ScarFreewill> there is an evil file in my home root called
<ScarFreewill> !20
<ScarFreewill> uU2TT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 20 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> i can't see most of those fonts
<SolidSource> same here
<stdin> kubuFire: you need to add the CD to the source list, with the command "sudo apt-cdrom add" then install build-essential with adept
<ScarFreewill> i can't set its permitions i can't delete it..
<stdin> ScarFreewill: can you see it in konqueror?
<ScarFreewill> yes
<SolidSource> scarfeewill: check its properties
<stdin> can you modify it in that?
<thomax> does anyone knows where I can see what driver is used for my dvd drive
<stdin> (and change the bloody name)
<kubuFire> ok thanks
<ScarFreewill> i can open it with kate and save to it and then delete it but it just comes back
<stdin> thomax: try the command "lsmod | grep cdrom"
<thomax> gives nothing back
<thomax> thomas@LINUXBOX:~$ lsmod | grep cdrom
<thomax> thomas@LINUXBOX:~$
<SolidSource> scarfeewill: sounds like someone planted something in a program you installed..or you got hacked
<ScarFreewill> SolidSource: i'm guessing its via something i intalled
<ScarFreewill> SolidSource: my router doesn't evern allow to be pinged...
<SolidSource> scarfeewill: me too...but don't know how to get rid of it, haven't had such issues
<ScarFreewill> SolidSource: i think it might be related to wine do you use wine or have ever used it?
<SolidSource> scarfeewill: yeah I use wine, but what kind of file did you say it was?
<ScarFreewill> it does not have an extension
<ScarFreewill> it does not contain data as var as i know
<ScarFreewill> *far
<SolidSource> scarfeewill bitdefender might work: http://www.bitdefender.com/site/view/Download-Free-Products.html
<SolidSource> if its a virus, spyware or something
<ScarFreewill> ?!2?0?????????uU??????2?T????T is how the console pics it up
<ScarFreewill> and konqueror as "
<ScarFreewill> !20
<ScarFreewill> uU2TT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 20 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: you also could try installing spybot under wine....its supposed to work,,,but I don't know
<ScarFreewill> SolidSource: it does not mind, i can just recreate my user
<SolidSource> huh?
<ScarFreewill> SolidSource: i don't run wine as root so it should not efect other users and there for if i create a other user there will be no such file
<SolidSource> scarfreewill true
<ScarFreewill> but i'm anyways going to try to install feisty now...
<SolidSource> lol downloading all that myself right now
<ScarFreewill> hehe
<stdin> I've been on feisty since herd1 :)
<SolidSource> I tried it, but samba wouldn't work
<SolidSource> it supposed to work in herd 4 though
<stdin> works here
<ScarFreewill> herd 1 did not work for me...
<ScarFreewill> i reported the bug colen wattson fixed it in herd3
<ScarFreewill> so i'm going to try it...
<stdin> I'm not on herd1 now, I do a dist-upgrade at least once a day you know
<SolidSource> hey anyone know of any antivirus with realtime scanning? everything I find is all manual, but thats not very preventative
<ScarFreewill> hehe
<thomax> When I try to install feisty herd 4 alternate cd, I get the errormsg that my cdrom was not detected and could therefor not be mounted, this is because of the jmicron ide chipset, now I was wondering, would this problem go away if I buy a SATA dvdrw ?
<stdin> SolidSource: virus? what's that?
<ScarFreewill> thomax: what sata dvdrw here in RSA we only have ide !!!!!!!! :((
<stdin> thomax: feisty support in #ubuntu+1
<SolidSource> stdin: lol true...
<ScarFreewill> i've been w8ing for sata roms from like 2005
<ScarFreewill> :'(
<thomax> they exist nox :)
<thomax> now
<ScarFreewill> where do you live..
<stdin> s/where/in what universe/
<thomax> belgium
<fairman> Hi, i have problem with Kopete. My ICQ password is saved in KDE Wallet and when i start Kopete i must write my password for KDE Wallet, but now, there is not any password dialog and i can not connect to ICQ.
* ScarFreewill does not switch his pc off because of that...
<SolidSource> thats odd
<stdin> the only time this PC is off, is when there is a power cut
<thomax> try erasing your kopete config files in ~/.kde/share/config and ~/.kde/share/apps
<thomax> and start over
<SolidSource> I turn mine off only when I leave for a few days
<Foofty> beryl keeps dropping back to kwin with the error: beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
<Foofty> beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Foofty> GAH
<stdin> I keep it on, so I can ssh in it it
<ScarFreewill> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Foofty> ah thnx =] 
<SolidSource> I can't use any form of remote access at all with the ISP I have
<stdin> SolidSource: you can't connect on any port? you can choose one other than 22
<ScarFreewill> SolidSource: same here, but its not only isp its bandworth too
<SolidSource> stdin: no its that my ISP blocks all incoming completely
<SlackRat> anyone try nUbuntu?
<ScarFreewill> !nubuntu
<SolidSource> stdin: scarfreewill: due to bandwidth limitations as well *at least that sthe claim*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> what is nubuntu?
<timster> #
<SolidSource> I prefer Kubuntu Satanic Edition
<stdin> SolidSource, ScarFreewill: FreeNX works well over low bandwidths
<SlackRat> unofficial pen testing distro based on ubuntu with fluxbox
<timster> Is there a Konquoror replacement?
<SlackRat> satanic edition is just a theme, isnt it?
<Jucato> timster: as a file manager?
<Jucato> SlackRat: yes it is
<timster> Yeah
<SolidSource> SlackRat: yeah
<stdin> I don't get how an ISP can block ALL ports, if they did you wouldn't be able to receve any data at all
<SlackRat> may download it just to scare people away from my puter, heh
<SolidSource> stdin: again, my ISP blocks all incoming on every single port there is
<Jucato> SlackRat: http://www.nubuntu.org/ just 2-3 secs in Google
<stdin> SolidSource: I don't get how an ISP can block ALL ports, if they did you wouldn't be able to receve any data at all
<caris_mere> Kontact is crashing: singal 11 (SIGSEGV). THis is the first use of the program
<SlackRat> why?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: wouldn't that just block all incoming data?
<SolidSource> stdin: they block it from receiving incoming that originated outside the ISPs system
<SlackRat> i asked if anyone tried it, why do you assume i m asking about what it is?
<Jucato> <ScarFreewill> what is nubuntu?
<SolidSource> never even heard of it
<Jucato> er sorry SlackRat
<SlackRat> heh, np
<stdin> SolidSource: so how would you receve data from irc.freenond.net (for example)?
<SlackRat> unofficial pen test distro
<Jucato> so many 'S' tonight...
<ScarFreewill> http://www.nubuntu.org/
<stdin> *freenode
<SlackRat> many every night, you need assistants.....
<fairman> thomax: I tried it, but it is still bad, i can not login and Kopete do not try to login .... still offline
<SlackRat> :)
<Jucato> SlackRat: nah. this is the only night you have 4 's' nicks talking all at once :D
<SolidSource> stdin: the connection didn't originate from freenode, I told it to connect to freenode, thus opening that single port for that connection only
<SlackRat> oh, that  S.....
<SlackRat> its  always a bit hectic tho
<SolidSource> LOL
<stdin> SolidSource: so they use some kind of NAT?
<caris_mere> Can anybody help me with the Kontact problem?
<SolidSource> stdin: yeah, NAT proxy, whatever they do
<stdin> SolidSource: get a new ISP :P
<caris_mere> It crashes on startup, giving a singal 1
<SolidSource> stdin: wish I could
<SolidSource> stdin this is the only broadband service in my area
<fairman> How can i start kde wallet?
<thomas_> kwalletmanager
<stdin> SolidSource: that sux, with my ISP I have no limits like that
<SolidSource> SlackRat: nubuntu looks.....kind of horrible, its basically xubuntu with some tweaks
<SlackRat> it is, regular ubuntu has no problem finding my wifi......the pen test distro has no tools to configure it and half the command line tools arent there
<SolidSource> stdin: yeah, but you have better technology where you live
<SlackRat> the forum vanished.....
<ScarFreewill> stdin: my isp is the worst in the world
<SlackRat> could give the distro on the whole a bad time of it.....
<SlackRat> horrible is a good word for it
<ScarFreewill> stdin: my isp blocks out bittorent and all p2p
<stdin> ScarFreewill: UniNet Communications ?
<SlackRat> its actually fluxbox i think......
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: lol well mine doesn't do that, although it blocks ppl from trying to download from me
<SlackRat> at least xubuntu would have some tools on it
<ScarFreewill> stdin: sometimes when i use to much ports then my internet restarts
<stdin> ScarFreewill: and you can use encryption with torrents, so they can't block it
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: what internet do you got? you live in china?
<ScarFreewill> SolidSource: they bock me form all stuff like ppl downloading form me and even ping and then they block me form downloading from some places and ports
<Lynoure> Don't we all share the same Internet? :)
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: understand that...but who what how
<SolidSource> Lynoure: yeah, in essence, but the ISP can kill ya
<caris_mere> Any clues to why my computer no longer recognizes (connects to) my mp3 player?
<ScarFreewill1> ok there i got another crash...
<ScarFreewill1> SolidSource: south africa
<ScarFreewill1> stdin: i can't
<ScarFreewill1> stdin: one upload speed is 0.00000001 bytes/sec
<thomas_> what ind of mp3player?
<SolidSource> stdin: know what the funny thing is, this is the only broadband ISP in my area and I'm supposed to get a 2.5Mbs connection, but I never see speeds higher than 50 Kbs
<caris_mere> thomas_: it is odys
<stdin> SolidSource: DSL?
<ScarFreewill1> stdin: two if i have to much connetions open eg. even browsing form to many differant sites then my internet restarts like it just did
<thomas_> is it just a removable disk kinda thing or you need drivers?
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill1: oh...sorry...
<stdin> ScarFreewill1: ouch
<SolidSource> stdin: nope...wireless
<caris_mere> thomas_: I thought is was just removable disk, as I hadn't installed any drivers and it worked
<ScarFreewill1> my brother plays planeshift and it crashes the whole time, shame
<SolidSource> stdin: got an ugly antenna on my roof and a hole in my wall thanks to them
<stdin> SolidSource: yeah, but wireless over what?
<thomas_> caris_mere: plug it in and check kcontrol > administration > disks and filesystems and see whether its recognised
<SlackRat> planeshift seems to do that
<stdin> SolidSource: all, it's "public" wireless (that you pay for)
<thomas_> if yes, make a pount point and enable it
<SolidSource> stdin: check their site www.readytek.com
<SolidSource> stdin: oops www.readytek.net
<stdin> SolidSource: same site :P
<SolidSource> lol
<SolidSource> must redirect ya
<ScarFreewill> well my internet is acctually quite good compaired to some other here in south africa
<SolidSource> and you can be happy its not Nigeria where my friend is
<caris_mere> thomas_: not it doesn't seem to be recognized, and the player itself doesn't say USB READY, as it should
<ScarFreewill> i pay 42 usd for broken 64kilobits NOT bytes/sec
<ScarFreewill> with less than a byte/s upload
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: I pay $39....
<_Johny> hey guys. Just a little question: How do keep clean and helthy my linux. Is there anything I can do?
<fairman> I am back, my Kopete problem was solved by restart system ....
<ScarFreewill> _Johny: just don't install weard stuff i gues
<thomas_> caris_mere: have you tried it on another PC
<_Johny> ScarFreewill: is that all'
<SolidSource> _Johny: also "sudo aptitude autoclean" every now and then
<_Johny> ok
<stdin> I have 4Mb/s cable connection for 25.00/month
<ScarFreewill> SolidSource: is that for your apt pkgs?
<caris_mere> thomas_: no, it works with XP, but I haven't tried with another linux machine.  THe thing is, it worked on this computer with Kubuntu, but no longer.  Even then it was not regularly recognized
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: yeah, cleans basically everything, except self compiled stuff
<thomax> did you change anythng in configuration before it stopped working?
<ScarFreewill> wow
<thomax> i'm gonna eat now, laters
<ScarFreewill> cya
<caris_mere> thomax: I had to reinstall all os on my computer,
<SolidSource> stdin: thats about $50 US
<stdin> SolidSource: yeah, but it sounds more that it is like that :P
<_Johny> should I delete files in my home dir when I no longer need them?
<thomax|away> do you have libusb and usbutils installed?
<SolidSource> stdin: and we have to pay canywhere from $60 to $100 here
<ScarFreewill> SolidSource: lol i pay more than you :P
<thomax|away> I'm off nox
<thomax|away> now
<_Johny> Maybe "--purge" option can do that for me..
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: you pay more and you get screwed more...interesting combo
<ScarFreewill> SolidSource: the south african combo
<SolidSource> stdin: though, when I move I can get a 7Mbs connection for $29 US
<SolidSource> stdin: and that price remains for the lifetime of the service
<stdin> SolidSource: is that 7Mb/s or up to 7Mb/s ? there is a difference
<ScarFreewill> the fastest internet in south africa as far as i know for public is 4mb/s
<SolidSource> stdin: true....its DSL, so up to
<ScarFreewill> i can rather buy a house instead of buying that...
<SolidSource> stdin: but still
<stdin> SolidSource: for an extra 10/month (about $20) I can get 10Mb/s, not up to 10, but a constant 10Mb/s
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: lol sucky
<SolidSource> stdin: yeah, all of Europe is that way...newer technology...we in the US get screwed
<stdin> hey, you had HD first, that's something :P
<SolidSource> stdin: we have everything first....Europe and other places just better it, putting us out
<ScarFreewill> ppl form a computer mag did a test 2 years ago and found out that its cheaper and MUCH faster to fly to china and back to download over 80gb
<stdin> heh
<SolidSource> lol
<ScarFreewill> we had curuption first and bad sectors...
<ScarFreewill> stuff like that..
<blue|palm> I know this is completely off topic but ill ask anyway... does anybody know how you would distribute a mysql database along with a program that you wrote?
<SolidSource> yeah I have done studies in my Political Sciece  classes on South Africa
<ScarFreewill> blue|palm: what api?
<blue|palm> ScarFreewill: Im using python and MySQLdb
<ScarFreewill> blue|palm: sorry i only know to do that with java..
<SlackRat> theres a topic?
<SlackRat> :-P
<stdin> blue|palm: maybe ask in #mysql ?
<Jucato> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<stdin> SlackRat: yeah, just type /topic to see it
<blue|palm> ScarFreewill: Everything runs great and the database contains the data required for the program, but if i needed to move it onto another machine, do i need to setup mysql on that machine and register the database all over again?
<SolidSource> blue|palm LOL you were more on topic, than we were...but ssshhh
<blue|palm> SolidSource: lol :)
<SlackRat> im old school, i scroll
<Jucato> SlackRat: basically "Kubuntu-related *support* questions" is the topic.
<blue|palm> ScarFreewill: I can program in java as well so tell me anyway :)
<SolidSource> blue|palm: could you possibly just copy the files needed...?
<blue|palm> stdin: mysql is really quite
<SlackRat> i was responding to blue palm saying he was off topic.......
<blue|palm> SolidSource: i could do that, but then do i need to register the mysql db again on that pc?
<blue|palm> SolidSource: That would be a hassle for the user of the program who just wants to play the game...
<SlackRat> the :-P implies, tongue in cheek, joking........
<SolidSource> blue|palm: hmm, good question
<SlackRat> jucato, please stop drinking coffee....... :-P
<ScarFreewill> can you maybe host the db over a network?
<blue|palm> ScarFreewill: no... the program was intended to run standalone
<ScarFreewill> um, then i don't know,,,
<SolidSource> blue|palm: if its intended to run standalone, than just copying the file should work just fine
<Jucato> SlackRat: yeah, my reply was my obviously futile attempt at a retort... :P
<SlackRat> heh
<SolidSource> Jucato: slackrat: we need a sarcasm button for IRC
<Jucato> definitely...
<blue|palm> SolidSource: ok... i was just wondering... wouldnt it need a server?
<stdin> just use tags :P
<blue|palm> SolidSource: The target computer. wouldnt it need a mysql server?
<SolidSource> blue|palm: I don't know, depends on the program
<SlackRat> a sarcasm icon, or button?
<Jucato> I always seem to forget that sarcasm doesn't work online as it does offline... :(
<stdin> SolidSource: like: message </sarcasm> :P
<blue|palm> lol
<SolidSource> blue|palm: yeah true, but once you install it the first time, it will be ther
<SlackRat> true, a study was done where 90 percent of email writers assume what they say is understood, and only fifty percent get the gist of what was intended
<blue|palm> ok
* Jucato thinks of an idea...
<SlackRat> we got a 40 percent error margin, lol
<blue|palm> SolidSource: Maybe ill have to make the mysql server a dependency for this game
<SlackRat> is thinking of an idea another idea?
<SolidSource> I think the error margin in IRCs are close to about our 80-97%
<SlackRat> and if so, which one do we think about?
<ScarFreewill> blue|palm: that might be a easy way of fixing it
<SlackRat> hmn, we need an existential angst button too
<SolidSource> blue|palm: yeah, probably would be easiest
<SlackRat> lol solid
<stdin> blue|palm: maybe you could use a sqlite db, that's less of a big dep
* ScarFreewill ran his first mysql server last weekend
<ScarFreewill> i don't know much about it...
<ScarFreewill> i love java :)
<SolidSource> Perl for the win
<ScarFreewill> i don't know that either :P
<ScarFreewill> i'm still in school
<ScarFreewill> he
<ScarFreewill> it teachers in south africa is super dum
<blue|palm> stdin: hmm in java i could just connect using the jdbc driver to connect to a database file without a mysql server running... does anyone know if that is possible from within python
<SolidSource> ok....that word is band,,,,school...uuuuggg *shivers*
<ScarFreewill> i hack the IT class' computers
<ScarFreewill> haha lol
<ScarFreewill> they use xp...
<stdin> blue|palm: don't know, I'm only just learning python
<stdin> ScarFreewill: just bring in a kubuntu live cd and freak the teacher out :P
<blue|palm> stdin: ok
<ScarFreewill> i can delete ppl's projects but i'm not that mean
<Jucato> ha there!
<ScarFreewill> stdin: i put dsl on flashdrive, :O
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: when i was at a networking conference, they were showing how F-secure was able to block the hacking and the guy was using a linux machine to hack windows
<Jucato> stdin: I think this is enough for me [/sarcasm] 
<Jucato> Autoreplace rocks!
<stdin> heh
<ScarFreewill> SolidSource: they just run northen 2005 with old defs on one pc...
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: it was just funny, cause they were showing how to hack...course most of us already know how to hack
<stdin> ScarFreewill: northen?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: ahh, norton?
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: is that like Norton?
<ScarFreewill> yeah..
<stdin> you know hacking is 100% legal
<ScarFreewill> ye
<SolidSource> ScarFreewill: you should go and hack them and then say "pay me and I will secure your network"
<stdin> it's cracking that isn't </pedantic>
<Jucato> hacking != cracking
<stdin> although hacking windows is illegal, as it's closed source
<SlackRat> not according to the jargon file
<SolidSource> hey, hacking gives me a reason to have a windows machine
<stdin> the jargon file is wrong then
<stdin> a 4 year old could crack windows
<SolidSource> course I do it primarily to toy with my friends head...cause he just starts freaking out
<Jucato> a 4 year old can crack your computer open :D
<Jucato> but of course, we are getting offtopic, right? :D
<stdin> don't give a 4 year old a hammer then :P
<SolidSource> don't trust kids at all...
<SlackRat> dunno stdin.....i ll take a definition from ESR, Devs, Linus Torvalds and countless others over a definition that limits hacking to penetration testing versus malicious intrusion.......
* stdin declares today "National Offtopic Day"
<SlackRat> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<SlackRat> does that day apply to everything ?
<SolidSource> hey, if no one is asking question...no reason not to talk about something
<Jucato> stdin: just made another command alias
<Jucato> :D
<stdin> Jucato: as long as it isn't /kick stdin :P
<SolidSource> oh now that alias sounds fun
<Jucato> of course not
<SolidSource> lol
<Jucato> don't want to abuse my cow powers lol
<Jucato> [/sarcasm] 
<Jucato> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SolidSource> cow? no, its about the ducks
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> wrong command!!!
<stdin> Super Cow powers are cool
<Jucato> #kubuntu is a channel for Kubuntu-related support questions. While offtopic discussions happen once in a while, it's highly advised to take them to #kubuntu-offtopic . Let's keep this channel clean, and try to liven up that other channel :D Hooray for offtopics and #kubuntu-offtopic !!!
<SolidSource> lol
<stdin> heh, I think you'll be using that one a lot
<SolidSource> the problem with that would be how can we catch questions to be able to answer them if we are in a different chat window
<Jucato> it's like this, people are complaining that #kubuntu-offtopic is dead so why bother talking about offtopic stuff there. so, now they know how to keep it alive! heheh :)
<Jucato> SolidSource: huh? you can be in 20 channels all at once
<SolidSource> course could just be me since I like to keep my desktop clear
<Jucato> (freenode has a 20-channel regular limit)
<Jucato> unless you're using an IRC client that opens 1 window per channel...
<SolidSource> Jucato: yeah, but I like to keep desktop clear...so I use Kopetes tabbed chatting
<stdin> like irssi
<Jucato> SolidSource: so? it still has tabs :)
<stdin> don't they change colour when there is activity ?
<SlackRat> k...its like this......before you take your meds? go to#kubuntu.....after you take your meds, go to #kubuntu - offtopic
<SlackRat> i change color when theres activity......
<SolidSource> stdin only if there a message directed to you
<Jucato> :D
<hiasll> hello! since a few days i cannot play any mp3 file with xine or arts. vlc and mplayer are working fine. anybody know this problem?
<stdin> then use a mans IRC client, Konversation :P
<SlackRat> hiasll, any recent updates////
<SlackRat> lol @ a mans irc client.....
<hiasll> SlackRat: it must be an update, because on my sister computer there's the same problem
<Jucato> s/mans/man's/
<SolidSource> stdin: konversation....but then I have to have a whole another program running when kopete can do it
<SlackRat> very often those lil lib updates can have a blowback effect in strange places.....
<stdin> Jucato: is it "man is" ?
<Jucato> that's the problem.. Kopete can't really do it :)
<hiasll> i use edgy my sister dapper.
<Jucato> stdin: no. man's = possessive form of "man"
<SlackRat> check launchpad to see if someone submitted a bug report.....or google the problem to see if its widespread
<Jucato> stdin: as in stdin's or Jucato's :)
<SolidSource> thats not my fault....eventually kopete will get there....to bad Trillian doesn't make a full version for linux
<stdin> Jucato: so when I type "Jucato's cat" am I referring to your cat, or saying you are one ? :P
<SolidSource> lol
<Jucato> stdin: in my case, you're referring to my cat, and I wish I were half one :)
<SlackRat> your refering to either his cat, or his concatenation
<SlackRat> you're*
<stdin> I suppose a grammar discussion is severely offtopic :P
<SolidSource> grammer? whats that?
<SlackRat> severly, its also boring
<Jucato> yeah, but I'm looking for an excuse to exercise my super cow powers :)
<stdin> SolidSource: something MS word told me I need to work on :P
<SlackRat> its a spammer with bad puctuation and grammar
<SolidSource> stdin: adn do you believe everything MS tells you?
<SlackRat> lol
<SolidSource> and*
<SlackRat> apt-get moo
<stdin> SolidSource: yes, because I've been beaten over the head repeatedly for a week (now that's sarcasm)
<SolidSource> lol
<SolidSource> talking about cows...I wonder if there is a OpenGL screensaver where cows play games like volleyball, football and such
<afadsfadsfsadf> hello guys again
<stdin> SlackRat: I like aptitude moo (adding -v over and over)
<afadsfadsfsadf> oops it changed my nick...
<SolidSource> lol
<SolidSource> interesting
<timster> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<doomnx2> i am the guy with the partition problem
<timster> !jACK
<doomnx2> if anyone remembers me
<doomnx2> i've got new info
<timster> Is there a gui Jack controller?
<doomnx2> where can i paste the results from fdisk -l command?
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<timster> !jACK
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<doomnx2> oh thanks i just noticed
<timster> The other jack :(
<timster> !JACK Audio Connection
<sab> hello is there anybody french????? j'ai un probleme de conexion wifi svp
<SolidSource> jack? jack sparrow?
<timster> Jack audio connecter
<Jucato> !fr | sab
<ubotu> sab: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sab> merci ubotu et jucato
<SolidSource> timster: sorry don't know
<timster> Any ideas?
<timster> Ok
<timster> Ah
<timster> Adept ftw
<doomnx2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7349/
<doomnx2> ok here u go
<SolidSource> adept is your friend...unless you want something like java to be installed
<doomnx2> how can make the 80GB partition appear in windowsxp?
<SolidSource> doomx2: is it a linux partition?
<doomnx2> no, ntfs
<timster> Any KBFX users in here?
<SolidSource> doomnx2: XP should recognize it right off
<doomnx2> but it isn't
<doomnx2> doesn't*
<stdin> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<stdin> sorry, couldn't resist that :)
<SolidSource> doomnx2: well right click on "my computer" and select "manage"
<pointfivezero> doomnx2: try using the disk management tool in using compmgr
<doomnx2> i am not on my PC right now
<doomnx2> one moment to give u a screenshot from linux system settings
<SolidSource> stdin: true....that is a sickening topic
<doomnx2> http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/9260/snapshot1ws2.png
<doomnx2> well it says NTFS here
<timster> !democracy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doomnx2> and it was NTFS before the installation
<timster> Can you get democracy player for linux?
<SolidSource> well in kubuntu...you just add it like any other partition
<doomnx2> u see i have 2 HDDS
<SolidSource> doomnx2: yeah, I've dealt with that...then I found out WinXP can read Ext2...
<doomnx2> on the one i had made 2 partitions: 40GB and 80GB
<stdin> doomnx2: why do you have 2 swap partitions, and why is one 74.5GB ?
<doomnx2> on the 40GB i had windowsxp
<doomnx2> then i resized it to 35 and installed linux on the rest of it
<doomnx2> but the 80GB doesn't appear on XP now
<doomnx2> that's the problem
<doomnx2> so now, i can access the partition only though linux
<doomnx2> and i believe the problem is here:
<doomnx2> . /dev/hda5            4864       14592    78148161   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<doomnx2> shouldn't the ID be 7?
<doomnx2> and NTFS system?
<doomnx2> did it change the filesystem to use it as swap?
<stdin> yeah
<doomnx2> and how can revert it back to "pure" NTFS?
<doomnx2> the files are still there, there has been no reformat
<SolidSource> alright...I'm lost as to how it managed to do that
<stdin> use "sudo fdisk /dev/hda" (enter) "t" (enter) "7" (enter)
<doomnx2> and that makes it ok?
<doomnx2> and hopefuly it will appear on XP?
<stdin> yeah, you also need to type "w" (enter) after to write the changes to the disj
<stdin> s/disj/disk/
<doomnx2> one moment
<doomnx2> so there are 4 commands
<stdin> yeah, and don't put the quotes in
<doomnx2> and what is /s/disj/disk?
<doomnx2> i am a newbie sorry
<stdin> that's me correcting my typo
<sab> hwo is connected by wifi??
<stdin> replace the 1st word (after s/) with the second
<doomnx2> i want to experiment with kubuntu very much
<doomnx2> i liked it from the first sight
<doomnx2> so
<doomnx2> we're done for this
<doomnx2> another question:
<stdin> ooh, I think I forgot a step
<SolidSource> lol
<stdin> you have to select the partition number (5)
<doomnx2> how do i exit the X server?
<doomnx2> oh
<SolidSource> stdin: thats a bad thing to forget
<stdin> why do you need to exit the X server?
<stdin> SolidSource: yeah, I know :P
<Vladdy> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<doomnx2> because... one moment:
<SolidSource> lol theres a splash screeen for amarok called "murder windows"
<doomnx2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7354/
<doomnx2> because of this
<stdin> doomnx2: why not use the driver from ubuntu?
<doomnx2> u mean download it?
<SolidSource> first...DON"T download driver from Nvidia
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<doomnx2> i have no internet connection at home :(
<SolidSource> well...then you can download the file from the repo
<stdin> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<stdin> darn
<stdin> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<doomnx2> i tried very hard to get to that final step...
<doomnx2> if only i could install that driver...
<doomnx2> can i run "pure" command line?
<stdin> doomnx2: logout, press "Ctrl-Alt-F1" to get to a console, login, and type " sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" to exit X
<doomnx2> oh
<doomnx2> and then i will be able to install the drivers, no?
<stdin> should be, I've never had to compile it
<doomnx2> will i have to compile it?
<rEvolution27> hey guys.. I was playing with the songbird developer preview and I accidentally resized so small it dissapeared. My music is still playing and I have no idea what to dohey guys.. I was playing with the songbird developer preview and I accidentally resized so small it dissapeared. My music is still playing and I have no idea what to do
<stdin> doomnx2: yeah, and you'll need the kernel-headers, build-essential and the linux-restricted-modules packages
<SolidSource> rEvolution27: does it not show up in ksysguard (ctrl+esc)?
<rEvolution27> no
<rEvolution27> or i'm not suire what the process is called
<SolidSource> rEvolution27: well it runs through java I believe
<doomnx2> oh oh...
<doomnx2> so isn't just next next and yes? :S
<stdin> doomnx2: no, it's not
<doomnx2> omg and i thought i passed the hard part
<doomnx2> nvidia recommended to download an X-config file
<doomnx2> what do i have to do with that?
<rEvolution27> no I have no idea what the process is called...
<stdin> doomnx2: no clue, you should already have one setup
<stdin> rEvolution27: if it's a java app, this it will be called "java"
<rEvolution27> there's no java
<SolidSource> rEvolution27: hmm, could end session and then start songbird again
<rEvolution27> yeh :) i'll do that
<doomnx2> <<stdin> use "sudo fdisk /dev/hda" (enter) "t" (enter) "7" (enter)> -> the wrong in it is the "hda"->"hda5" ?
<SolidSource> alright, you all enjoy..its time for me to sleep...5 hours ago
<stdin> doomnx2: no, you want to use /dev/had not /dev/hda5
<stdin> damn my typos
<stdin> use /dev/hda not /dev/hda5
<stdin> you press t, press enter, then 5 (enter) then 7
<doomnx2> oh thanks
<doomnx2> and then w :)
<stdin> yeah, that should make it work
<doomnx2> ok that was it
<doomnx2> in summer i will install internet connection at home and i will take full advantage of kubuntu
<doomnx2> it seems very promising
<doomnx2> and stable
<flaccid_> not really
<doomnx2> i know what caused the partition to disappear from windows... i chose linux to use that partition for swap in the first installation
<sb9> hi there, does anyone know a good tool to clone a golden client and roll out this image to a buch of cluster nodes ?
<doomnx2> but then i splitted the 5GB space to 3.5 and 1.5 and used the 1,5GB for swap
<curtis_> sb9 :  what is a "golden client"?
<Lynoure> sb9: you mean golder master?
<Lynoure> s/golder/golden
<sb9> you can call it what you want
<sb9> it is the master ok
<sb9> the one to be cloned
<sb9> i want to have a number of servers which are identically
<adrikos> Hi again!! I just install my ADSL usb modem !! but I have very slow connection.. what might be the problem ?
<sb9> so i make a "golden client" and clone it to the others
<sb9> question is how to do that in an effective manner
<Pensacola> how to get konqueror to preview multimedia files?
<adrikos> Also i must say that I manually change the code from source in order my modem to play ... may the problem is based on that ?
<doomnx2> i have a media player
<doomnx2> creative zen microphoto
<ScarFreewill> this is my md5 of herd3 04281eed2f8d9cb3f564429a1353ddbe  feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<curtis_> sb9 : I've used Acronis for this.
<doomnx2> when i enable the external storage function on it, linux doesn't recognise it
<ScarFreewill> ktorrent tells me its 100% downloaded
<doomnx2> it works as a usb drive... at least on windows
<doomnx2> what do i have to do for linux to work properly?
<ScarFreewill> this is herd3's right md5 fd8145e2ccb071ef41b71b4072e643ee hey?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: fd8145e2ccb071ef41b71b4072e643ee is the md5sum for the Ubuntu (Gnome) feisty herd 3 desktop cd image
<curtis_> sb9 : I've also heard of SBS Migration tools.  I haven't used it but that might be something to look into as well
<sb9> curtis : does acronis support pxe or boottp for network installation of the image ?
<buz> is there any kde app that i can use to monitor urls for changes?
<sb9> sbs is siemens business services ? this might cost something
<doomnx2> "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary."
<doomnx2> what does this mean?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: lol oms
<ScarFreewill> stdin: i guess i have to use that :P
<ScarFreewill> stdin: o nwm i read it wronge :P
<ScarFreewill> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<curtis_> sb9 : I am not sure about pxe  or booting it from a network.  I usually just made images and burned them to disk.  Acronis costs something too ;)
<stdin> ScarFreewill: the md5sums are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-3/MD5SUMS (for Ubuntu Feisty Herd3)
<doomnx2> what does Feisty Fawn mean?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: ty
<ScarFreewill> ugly fawn
<ScarFreewill> i think
<doomnx2> and what is a fawn? :S
<ScarFreewill> facial expression
<stdin> doomnx2: it's just a name, for the next version that will be out in april
<doomnx2> yeah i noticed that, i just wanted to know what it means.
<HymnToLife> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fawn
<doomnx2> i am from greece, sorry for my english
<Jucato> Fawn = young deer
<doomnx2> and how is the current release called? Edgy Eft?
<ScarFreewill> Jucato: my bad
<HymnToLife> yep
<stdin> doomnx2: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for why they are called what they are
<Jucato> ScarFreewill: you just turned my smile into a fawn :(
<imbrandon> fawn is a deer
<doomnx2> stdin thanks
<Jucato> imbrandon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> :D
<imbrandon> hey Jucato
<doomnx2> what is an eft again?
<imbrandon> feisty Pronunciation (fst) Full of spirit or pluck; frisky or spunky.
<imbrandon> doomnx2, a lizard
<imbrandon> a young newt lizard
<doomnx2> oh
<doomnx2> i see now on wikipedia
<doomnx2> strange codenames i must say
<doomnx2> but better than longhorn :P
<imbrandon> and a drake is a duck
<Jucato> a badger is a badger, a warthog is a warthog, etc :)
<imbrandon> in other words they are all some adj then a animal
<ScarFreewill> woot my cd is not curupt :)
<doomnx2> there is a magazine here in greece called XakeR
<doomnx2> from the word hacker
<ScarFreewill> 04281eed2f8d9cb3f564429a1353ddbe  feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<ScarFreewill> 04281eed2f8d9cb3f564429a1353ddbe  kubuntu-704-desktop-i386-herd3.iso
<doomnx2> it says that dvd to avi compression works better in linux
<doomnx2> haven't read why yet.
<curtis_> doommnx2 : any suggestions for converting avi to dvd?
<thomax> batter as in speed or quality?
<Jucato> hm... I thought X was "Chi" pronounced as "ki"....
<Jucato> (in Greek, I mean)
<ScarFreewill1> its very difficult to download big files in south africa with out getting it curupted :P
<stdin> curtis_: ffmpeg -i file.avi -target ntsc-dvd file.mpg (or pal-dvd)
<stdin> curtis_: install ffmpeg first tho :P
<imbrandon> transcode rocks too
<curtis_> really?  hmmm....I'll have to give that a shot.  Is ffmpeg in the repositories?
<thomax> jes
<stdin> curtis_: yeah
<thomax> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<stdin> curtis_: then you can use devede to make the iso to burn
<stdin> curtis_: (also in the repos)
<curtis_> stdin : great.  I'll give that a shot later.
<curtis_> stdin : i'm kinda new to IRC, why are your messages different that others on my screen?
<stdin> because I typed your nickname before the message
<imbrandon> because he is saying you name infront of his sentances
<imbrandon> curtis_, like this
<stdin> curtis_: like this
<stdin> snap
<geronimo_> hello
<imbrandon> haha
* stdin wins
<geronimo_> I am on kubuntu and my internet connection have trubles , why ? :/
<imbrandon> geronimo_, we need a little more info than that, what kind of trubbly
<curtis_> gotcha.  Thanks
<geronimo_> web page make time to come
<curtis_> geronimo_ do you have another computer on the internet or just the one?
<imbrandon> hum the OS shouldent make a diffrence on the load times of a webpage, thats between the webserver itself and your isp
<imbrandon> brb
<geronimo_> Yes auther but no computeur are downloading or something else
<curtis_> geronimo_ like imbrandon said, the OS shouldn't make a difference.  Is the other computer slow on the internet as well?
<curtis_> stdin What about shrinking the DVD once it is converted?  Most of the time it is fairly large.
<geronimo_> no
<geronimo_> It s do that only on kubuntu but not on ubuntu ::
<curtis_> geronimo_ It could just be the computer itself.  Slow computer, not much memory.  Lot of stuff.
<Jucato> using the same browser?
<doomnx2> "<Jucato> hm... I thought X was "Chi" pronounced as "ki"...."  no, u're wrong... X is pronounced as "he" (she, it)
<Outtp> need help
<geronimo_> no
<Jucato> doomnx2: ok. I just thought :)
<doomnx2> it's ok :)
<geronimo_> I use konqueror on kubuntu
<Outtp> can not setup wmware tools
<Jucato> that could also affect speed...
* Outtp slaps Jucato around a bit with a large trout
<Jucato> O.o
<doomnx2> it's just... greek names with X in them usually give its place to Ch instead of H
<stdin> curtis_: not sure about that, but you can change the bitrates in devede, that will make it smaller
<doomnx2> so u say ki...
<curtis_> stdin : thanks!  I'll mess around with it after I wake up somemore  LOL
<Jucato> doomnx2: that's what I thought...
<Outtp> i cant setup wmware tools on guest kubuntu
<Deepy`-> hiho. ich bin ein linux-anfnger und komme noch nicht so ganz mit dem sound-system klar. amarok spielt nichts ab, aber systemsound funktionieren. wie kann ich das ndern?
<Jucato> !de | Deepy`-
<ubotu> Deepy`-: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ke> d
<markelhas> hi ppl
<markelhas> is there any tool to transfor avi to a dvd for kubuntu?
<markelhas> i've a tv sow that i want to conver to a dvd is any easy tool to do this
<markelhas> any tips?
<Vladdy> k3b ?
<markelhas> Vladdy hummm
<ScarFreewill> \o/
<markelhas> Vladdy didn't find any op for that, can u help me out!
<Vladdy> file -> new -> dvd movey or something
<Highor\a> Hello i get: Kernal Pancic - not syning: IO-apic timer doesn't boot with apic=debug amd semd a report, then try booting with the noapic option, but how do i try to start with the noapic option with the live cd
<markelhas> Vladdy i've 24 ep and the subs and i want to make a dvd with them
<markelhas> Vladdy hummmm, i don't think so
<lied> hello
<ScarFreewill> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<markelhas> Vladdy who can i set the subs to it?
<Vladdy> actually i have no idea :p
<markelhas> Vladdy ok.
<Vladdy> you might check wiki or docs
<lied> hm i have installed win xp and then copy back my MBR with dd. that was wrong. hm how can recover my mbr? :)
<markelhas> Vladdy i think this task is no so easy as it seams
<markelhas> lied fdisk /mbr
<markelhas> lied boot it a dos disk and type fdisk /mbr
<Highor\a> how can i change the bootprompt for my live CD? so i can add nosplash noapic irqpoll ?
<markelhas> Highor\a i think u can tpye b or e to edit the bootprompt
<lied> markelhas:  hm ok
<lied> is there no solution with linux?
<Highor\a> ok thnx markelhas
<markelhas> lied dnd
<eresanto> lied, run linux instalation with rescue parameter
<eresanto> lied, on debian there is such an option
<eresanto> then run grub/lilo and exit
<dibo> huhu
<dibo> kann mir mal jemand helfen geht um debconf??? bzw adept
<Jucato> !de | dibo
<ubotu> dibo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eresanto> dibo, was is die problem?
<b0rt> hey there
<b0rt> any1 knows where can i change the kde login screen?
<abattoir> b0rt: install a program called kdmtheme, which then goes into KDE Control Center as a module....
<abattoir> b0rt: then you can download existing themes, or make your own
<b0rt> oh ic, where from?
<b0rt> where do i download kde theme manager?
<abattoir> b0rt: if you just want to change the background(wallpaper), you just need to replace a file though
<Jucato> !changethemes | b0rt
<ubotu> b0rt: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<abattoir> !kdmtheme | b0rt
<ubotu> b0rt: kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<abattoir> b0rt: or just read that guide ;)
<b0rt> thanks =)
<b0rt> abattoir: i search for kde theme manager and i get: dekorator (is it that?)
<Jucato> b0rt: kdmtheme
<abattoir> b0rt: where are you searching?
<b0rt> adept
<Jucato> kdmtheme not kdetheme
<b0rt> kk
<_Johny> How can I uninstall all the graphics drivers?
<_Johny> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Johny> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<b0rt> abattoir: what extension for kdmthemes? kth?
<abattoir> b0rt: no those are kde themes
<b0rt> ic
<abattoir> b0rt: they generally are .tar.gz archives which you open using the control center module
<Jucato> b0rt: did you check the wiki page above? about changing themes?
<abattoir> b0rt: did you read that guide?
<sadfsadfsadfsdf> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<b0rt> ok ok sorry im reading now
<HymnToLife> ScarFreewill1, "Feisty", not "Fiesty" ;)
<b0rt> hahaha Fiesty sounds funny
<b0rt> where do i check my kde version?
<ScarFreewill1> HymnToLife: it seemed to have worked though
<Jucato> b0rt: Help menu -> About KDE
<Jucato> b0rt: in any KDE app
<ScarFreewill1> sorry for typo
<Jucato> the bot was smart enough to realize your typo :)
<b0rt> uhm im so stupid
<b0rt> 3.5.5
<ScarFreewill1> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<ScarFreewill1> good boy/thing
<abattoir> hello BluesKaj
<b0rt> hah
<ScarFreewill1> hi BluesKaj
<lu-bao> BluesKaj, howdy :D
<b0rt> as i said before, im stupid, so i cant find kdm in control center
<b0rt> do i need a restart of X?
<b0rt> cant find that on wiki page
<ScarFreewill1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/hdb
<ScarFreewill1> /dev/hdb
<ScarFreewill1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<ScarFreewill1> Unable to read /dev/hdb
<Jucato> !pastebin | ScarFreewill1
<ubotu> ScarFreewill1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lu-bao> b0rt, nobodys stupid cause he or she cant find something :p
<Jucato> b0rt: you install kdmtheme ?
<b0rt> installed
<ScarFreewill1> i can't get feisty to install :'(
<Jucato> b0rt: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol". the go to System Administration -> KDM Theme Manager
<b0rt> oh ok, i got confused
<b0rt> thought kcontrol was config panel
<b0rt> i have spanish lang installed so names dont match
<Jucato> b0rt: nope. follow that guide, and you won't get lost
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> I don't speak spanish so I couldn't translate it. but the guide does say to press Alt+F2 and type in KControl
<lu-bao> stupid line :(
<Karol84PL> Does anyone could help me with uploading some music files onto my Motorola ROKR E1? I've just mounted it in a Dapper Drake, but I can't send any files onto this mobile phone. (Sorry for my English ...)
<Skrot-> Where can I find freenx server and client packages for edgy?
<thomax> edgy repositories
<lu-bao> someone knows "Sony Ericsson K800i Cybershot" Handy ? :) if so please say me how to connect it with linux :)
<thomax> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Skrot-> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Skrot-> thomax: There is no "freenx" package in edgy with universe, multiverse and restricted enabled
<thomax> no sry my bad
<thomax> just noticed
<Skrot-> The dapper server version seems to work on edgy though
<tfault> Is it possible to enable DRI in 32-bit chroot?
<BluesKaj> hey folks what's the xserver-xorg command to reconfig X again ?
<Jucato> !xconfig | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<snama> hey all i got a question
<snama> how do you turn off the Eye-candy in the selection rectangle
<snama> in kde
<Jucato> snama: System Settings -> Appearance -> Style - Effects tab, Rubberband effect
<snama> ok thanks
<snama> it lags :(
<b0rt> someone can tell me why an usb keyboard doesnt let you hit enter after system halt (for finishing halt)
<adsfdsafsddfassa> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<b0rt> and how to fix it (without buying a ps/2 one i wish)
<snama> you can get an USB to PS/2 adapter
<snama> i use one for my mouse
<snama> only have 2 usb's
<b0rt> snama: and is that working for any ps2 keyb/mice?
<b0rt> i mean usb not ps/2
<snama> working for my anyway
<snama> mine*
<ubuntu_> hello
<snama> hi
<b0rt> hi there
<lu-bao> when you dont have enough usb ports you can use an usb hub :)
<snama> damn i love linux and the way people help eachother
<ubuntu_> okidoki
<lu-bao> snama *g*
<ubuntu_> well
<b0rt> well i dont care about wasting the usb port but for not being able to halt properly
<lu-bao> its not commercial thinking thats the way snama :)
<snama> yeah i know
<b0rt> propperly* ?
<b0rt> my english stinks
<lu-bao> b0rt, huh?
<lu-bao> probably :)
<snama> yea
<snama> i understood what you meant anyway
<snama> so the spelling doenst matter sometimes
<lu-bao> *afk*
<snama> doesnt*
<lu-bao> snama, oh yes it does :) grammar ;)
<b0rt> hehehe
<lu-bao> but now afk :)
<b0rt> grammar stinks
<b0rt> =p
<lu-bao> omfg let me go damn xDD
<b0rt> i must learn german latin and italian
<lu-bao> i am from germany :>
<b0rt> cool
<lu-bao> xD
<b0rt> i wish i could work there
<lu-bao> i dont think so :P
<b0rt> =/
<lu-bao> germany "today" is a bit mh....stupid X.x
<b0rt> im a comp engineer trainee
<lu-bao> b0rt, i see :)
<b0rt> technology there must be better and cheaper
<lu-bao> where?
<b0rt> germany?
<lu-bao> depends :)
<lu-bao> i can say yeah it is but mh
<b0rt> well japan should be better
<lu-bao> japan is the best :P
<lu-bao> yeah xD
<b0rt> mh ?
<lu-bao> japan has the best stuff and cheapest too :)
<snama> "Weblog entries on some parts of Microsoft's MSN site in China using words such as "freedom", "democracy" and "demonstration" are being blocked."
<DonMCN> Can somebody tell me how I am able to make a password under my Home folder only viewable if you enter my password?
<snama> thats pretty old news
<snama> bu anyway
<DonMCN> How I can make this folder password-protected
<lu-bao> snama,  lol o.o
<lu-bao> china is stupid x.x *not humans but politics*
<Jucato> #kubuntu is a channel for Kubuntu-related support questions. While offtopic discussions happen once in a while, it's highly advised to take them to #kubuntu-offtopic . Let's keep this channel clean, and try to liven up that other channel :D Hooray for offtopics and #kubuntu-offtopic !!!
<snama> what iam saying is that every school and college should stay away from microsoft
<lu-bao> japan has much better tech so that what i have now in germany for my price i can get for half of price or less in japan :)
<DonMCN> Can somebody tell me how I can password-protect a folder under my Home folder.
<lu-bao> Jucato, there i am now xD
<b0rt> DonMCN: i dunno sorry
<Jucato> lu-bao: invite these friends of yours over. you can talk there about offtopic stuff. just don't get rough :)
<b0rt> china is conquering commercial world here
<Jucato> b0rt: that includes you ^^^
<b0rt> chineese mafia everywhere
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lu-bao> Jucato, theyre not my friends omg xD i just talk with them but theyre for theyr own :)
<b0rt> sorry Jucato
<Jucato> lu-bao: yeah, I know they're not your friends :)
<b0rt> so what about kubuntu in china?
<b0rt> =P
<Jucato> I should have said "your friends"
<lu-bao> Jucato, *gg*
<doomnx2> guys
<Jucato> b0rt: there's an Ubuntu Chinese LoCo (Local Community)
<b0rt> lol
<doomnx2> is there any site like download.com for linux?
<DonMCN> Jucato do you have any idea how I can password-protect a folder under my Home folder?
<b0rt> Loco = crazy (spanish)
<Jucato> b0rt: I know. means the same here
<b0rt> Jucato: where you from?
<Jucato> DonMCN: sorry, no idea other than setting the permissions and not letting other users read the files
<Jucato> b0rt: Philippines
<b0rt> oh ic
<Jucato> doomnx2: what do you mean?
<lu-bao> b0rt, lol mafia x)
<doomnx2> site that u browse and download software
<doomnx2> categorised
<doomnx2> cause i'm totally new here
<Jucato> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jucato> er..
<doomnx2> i don't even know the program names :P
<Jucato> hold on a sec
<doomnx2> just Kate, Amarok Kaffeine...
<doomnx2> and Konqueror :P
<b0rt> doomnx2 what kind of programs u need?
<doomnx2> i don't know
<b0rt> O.o
<b0rt> o.O
<doomnx2> in fact
<b0rt> you dont know what u need?
<doomnx2> i need everything
<Jucato> doomnx2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<b0rt> LoL
<b0rt> go to adept and select all with no filter (lol)
<doomnx2> cause i only have the programs that came with kubuntu installation
<doomnx2> oh... no internet at home :S
<b0rt> oh ic
<Jucato> b0rt: nothing funny about it
<doomnx2> i was just wondering
<doomnx2> thanks guys :)
<b0rt> Jucato:  huh sorry, just i dont think about doing that, cause i just like to know what i install
<Jucato> doomnx2: the Download.com equivalent to Linux/Kubuntu would be the online repositories where we download and install packages/programs that have been built and tested for Kubuntu
<Jucato> doomnx2: there's a Kubuntu Desktop Guide in the KDE Help Center (K Menu -> Help -> Kubuntu Documentation) that you can read offline
<doomnx2> i guess there is no specific url to that... no? :S
<Jucato> doomnx2: no. we don't install things in Linux that way
<b0rt> but, if he doesnt have internet, how could he install from repositories?
<doomnx2> what about this one? http://linux.softpedia.com/
<Jucato> throw away your .exe habits :)
<b0rt> hehehe
<b0rt> indeed
<doomnx2> lol
<Jucato> having no internet connection probably complicates the problem. but it can be done. just don't know how
<b0rt> huh a futurama theme ! :O
<Jucato> something like making a CD repository
<doomnx2> it's difficult after 6 years :P
<Jucato> change is difficult, but the change is worth it :)
<Jucato> doomnx2: I think that site only gives reviews and links to available software
<Jucato> doomnx2: if you read the page I gave above, you'll have a better idea of how things are done on Linux
<Jucato> (on Kubuntu/Ubuntu specifically)
<doomnx2> it used to be a download server for windows software :S
<lu-bao> doomnx2, huh? o.o
<neocon> hi all
<doomnx2> yeah i've read that only if u have internet connection, u install easily through apt-get or synaptic or sth :P
<neocon> anyone from Spain?
<Jucato> doomnx2: that's a bit true for Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Jucato> doomnx2: but other Linux distros offer mutiple CD's to install software.
<Jucato> doomnx2: if you have the DVD version, you can also use that to install some software offline
<lu-bao> dvd version is alot better :)
<doomnx2> i only got the cd version
<doomnx2> from greek PC Magazine
<lu-bao> you dont need internet for install ^^
<Jucato> no, not to install the system
<Jucato> but to install other packages/software
<b0rt> Jucato: sorry for offtopic again, but could you tell me where to register my nick on this irc-network?
<lu-bao> yep :)
<Jucato> b0rt: /msg nickserv register <password>
<Jucato> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jucato> for more info ^^^
<Mena> Testing the new realese is good for just developers i mean it get a much better result with them ...or its okay if any one test it ...i am talking a bout the result with th both
<doomnx2> (http://linux.softpedia.com/) look at the top, browse categories... i wanted something like that :)
<spawn57> is there a way to use the trackball for scrolling?
<doomnx2> can u bypass sony arcoss protection in linux?
<doomnx2> in/on/at dunno what the correct preposition for linux :P
<dromer> how can I make a personal 404-page?
<Jucato> Mena: you can help development by testing the Herds/Alpha and Beta releases. and filing bugs or talking to the devs
<Vyro> Is it good idea to buy cedega?Is it working fine? (I have Radeon X1600,amd athlon 64 3500+ and 1GB of  ram)
<doomnx2> are linux distributions incompatible?
<Mena> Juctao, ok i will download it and test :) and i hope i got a good result
<dromer> Vyro: I've tried it, but only for 2 games (battlefield and counterstrike) haven't looked into it fulle. performance goes down a bit. and in the case of bf2: punkbuster-support doesn't work yet
<Mena> get*
<Jucato> doomnx2: binary incompatible usually. but not always
<Jucato> doomnx2: there are some packages that are made for a particular "base" type of distribution (like .deb for Debian based and .rpm for Red Hat based) that "could" work on other distros
<doomnx2> cause i can read about .rpm packages or sth that don't exist on ububtu
<Jucato> doomnx2: but the rule of thumb is "install packages made for your distro for best results"
<doomnx2> yeah that was what i meant
<Jucato> doomnx2: ah. you can't use .rpm packages directly in Debian-based distros, and vice versea
<Jucato> versa*
<Jucato> although there are "ways" to conver the .rpm to .deb, it's highly unrecommended
<doomnx2> the bad thing is that i need internet or my linux is more like to useless :(
<snama> how can i activate "log in as root" in KDE?
<BluesKaj> hmmm... tried to change screen resolution ..now i'm stuck at the prompt with "no screens"
<Jucato> !sudo | snama
<ubotu> snama: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<doomnx2> does this thing work? http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/PCSX2-2079.shtml
<Jucato> snama: that page has it all. but generally, there's no need for you to log in as root in KDE on Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<snama> yeah coz i need to change the permissions on one of my harddrives
<doomnx2> omg i look forward to summer...
<doomnx2> i am sure i will love linux
<doomnx2> ok guys i g2g now
<doomnx2> thanks for everything
<doomnx2> keep up being the best linux community  ;D
<doomnx2> bb'
<snama> bye
<Mena> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Mena> snama, go to pages and see it a bout permisisons
<dromer> can anyone help me setup custom 404's on my apache2 server?
<bxnp> clear
<markelhas> hi ppl need a tip, how can i add subs to a avi files in kubuntu!
<Mena> Jucato, how much of Herds/alpha they realese in testing
<markelhas> i've a avi and sub and want to conver to a dvd, and i think i've to put the subs in the avi files, is that right!?
<Jucato> Mena: what do you mean?
<Mena> Jucato, i mean do they realese many cds of the beta for testing
<Mena> Jucato, Herd 1  herd 2 herd4 ...
<Jucato> they always release CD images
<Jucato> they don't release, in the sense of shipping them, though
<curtis__> what IRC client do most of you use?
<Mena> Juctao, ok
* Jucato uses Konversation (or irssi in the command line when there's no GUI available)
<markelhas> does any one knows about this!
<markelhas> ppl need help to creat this dvd , help me out!
<BluesKaj> Jucato: fatal IO error 104 on xserver ":0.0"... i have no screens and X won't start...all I tried to do was change the screen resolution
<Jucato> sorry, no idea
<BluesKaj> I tried the reconfig xserver-xorg thing , but that doesn't do anything
<Mena> Jucato, What is the use of recovery mod
<curtis__> markelhas : what is the quesiton.  I came in late
<Mena> i have on the booot menu
<Jucato> Mena: boot you into recovery mode (root, no X)
<Mena> Jucato, ok so does it recover the system ad the first run or i recover manaully
<Mena> as*
<curtis__> Mena : did you edit xorg.conf
<Jucato> it doesn't do anything except boot you into the command line as root
<Jucato> you have to do everything else yourself
<Mena> curtis__, no i didnt do any thing
<Mena> curtis__, :)
<curtis__> Mena sorry.  Wrong person :)
<markelhas> curtis__:  i've a avi and sub and want to conver to a dvd, and i think i've to put the subs in the avi files, is that right!?
<Mena> curtis__, no problem :)
<markelhas> curtis__: i'm using tovid to do this, but don't how to set the subs
<curtis__> markelhas : first you need to make the avi again with the subtitles
<markelhas> curtis__: sucks, any tool to do that!?
<curtis__> I have used VOBSub for this but I don't know about a Linux program
<Mena> Jucato, can i install the test realese with current ver i had i mean if i had an empty partition
<curtis__> markelhas : it's not that hard really.  Hang on and I'll get you a link to a guide
<markelhas> curtis__: i only in linux :P
<curtis__> markelhas : might run under wine but haven't tried it
<markelhas> curtis__: oki, i googling but didn't find any good
<Mena> Jucato, With out removing the cerrunt
<Jucato> Mena: yes. just install as if you are dual booting. in this case, multi booting
<Mena> Jucato, okay good
<Mena> Jucato, Maybey i will give it a try
<curtis__> OK!  I acedintaley changed a setting on Konversation and it crashed.  Now the crash handler keeps poping up and won't go away.  Any suggestions?
<Jucato> curtis__: go to ~/.kde/share/config/ look for konversationrc and rename/move/delete it
<Mena> ohh yes this directory is very helping :D
<BluesKaj> i don't get it...how can just changing the scrn resolution cause X to disappear ?
<Mena> i had a crash with the metabar in konquer and i just delet the file in ~/.kde/share/config/ heheh :)
<curtis__> so.... after deleting this file, does that mena the app is no longer available?
<Mena> curtis, no the metabar is working now
<Jucato> curtis__: it just means that the app will go back to its default settings
<Mena> fine :)
<curtis__> Jucato : groovy!  thanks!
<Jucato> curtis__: konversationrc contains the configurations you have made
<Mena> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<curtis__> Jucato : ah!  good information there.  Thanks!  Now...how do you make the window where you type bigger in Konversation?  That's what I was trying to do and screwed it up :p
<Jucato> what window?
<Mena> BluesKaj, just go here http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto try to find answer :)
<Jucato> the single line text field where you type messages?
<BluesKaj> mena, I'm at the prompt ...i have no screen
<Jucato> did you reboot?
<Mena> BluesKaj, ohhh ok
<BluesKaj> gonna ctrl alt F2 ..brb
<curtis__> Jucato : yeah that window
<curtis__> markelhas : you still there?
<Jucato> curtis__: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> General -> check "Input box expands with text"
<Mena> i realy love ubuntu but its problem its have a confilcts with kubuntu apps
<BluesKaj> Mena:  i don't care about fixing my scrn resolution right now , cuz i have no screen :) , but it would be nice if i could get x working again to get the screen back
<Mena> BluesKaj, i am realy would hlep you but i dont have nuch info ...i hope you the solution
<Mena> much*
<BluesKaj> or is there anyone who can help ... tried to change scrn resolution and when i rebooted X wouldn't start.
<Mena> get*
<curtis_> BluesKaj, did you edit the xorg.conf or something?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the reconfigure probably made a backup of your xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> curtis , i went thru the xserver reconfig after X crashed , but it din't help
<ricmik> Hello! Any good ideas for a IDV3 tag editor/file renamer?
<curtis_> hmmm....Like Jucato said, you should have a backup of your xorg.conf.  If not, then you should be able to edit it enough to get a screen back
<BluesKaj> Jucato:  how does the backup help tho ? or is it blocking me ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the backup helps by letting you revert to a previous xorg.conf setting
<curtis_> markelhas you still here?  I found the info you need
<kraut> moin
<Mena> How to change my passs in freenode
<Mena> i forget it *
<Mena> or maybe some else regs with my name
<Mena> i dont no
<BluesKaj> ok , how do i revert to the backup dir?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: do you see the backed up xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> where would i see that?
<Jucato> in /etc/X11/
<curtis_> BluesKaj : in that directory you should see xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf.2 etc...
<_Johny> !pastebin |_johny
<curtis_> I have 8 of them since I was screwing around with mine for a few days LOL
<julle> How do i recieve things from a cvs?
<Jucato> or actually, xorg.conf.yearmonthdatetime (numbers)
<julle> do i need to download software to kubuntu to make it work?
<Jucato> julle: yes, you need to download cervisia
<curtis_> Julle : cervisia might be what you need
<curtis_> ah!!!  Jucato to the rescue  :p
<julle> ok thanks alto
<Jucato> but getting stuff from cervisia means you're going to be compiling stuff
<ScarFreewill> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> I can't see any dirs ... they won't respond
<Jucato> BluesKaj: cd /etc/X11/
<Jucato> ?
<julle> does cervisia got gui ? or is it text based?
<curtis_> BluesKaj, if you cd to the directory you see nothing?
<curtis_> Julle, yes it has a GUI
<julle> curtis_: ok thx
<curtis_> Julle : no problem  http://cervisia.kde.org/
<BluesKaj> I cd to it but it doesn't show anything...it says it'd a dir , that's all
<ricmik> are there any good smb howtos? I would like to mount a smb-partition at startup, but I need to put my password in some kind of file..
<Jucato> julle: but mostly text based
* Jucato thinks this is going to take more time than what he has...
<curtis_> BluesKaj : if you cd to the directory and then do "dir" does it show anything?
<BluesKaj> yes Jucato, a list of files
<Jucato> curtis_: "dir"? don't you mean "ls"? :D
<Jucato> BluesKaj: do you see files with xorg.conf.(some numbers)?
<Yuma> Hello.
<curtis_> Jucato : does the same thing for me :p
<Mena> dir open the dir :D
<Jucato> heh yeah. but ls is the proper one :)
<BluesKaj> dir worked...I'm at the prmpt ...yes numbers
<curtis_> BluesKaj : now you see all the xorg.conf files?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: those numbers after xorg.conf. indicate the date and time the backups were made
<Jucato>  yyyymmddhhmmss like 20070224------
<curtis_> BluesKaj : you know what I would do at this point.  I would copy all those files to your home directory somewhere.
<Mena> What is the best resolution for best view
<BluesKaj> curtis_:  i can't get to my home dir ...I'm at a prompt running irssi
<curtis_> Mena : depends on your graphics card and monitor.  I dig 1280x1024
<Yuma> Is it possible to have 'nodeadkeys' activated on an application, but not in the others?
<curtis_> BluesKaj : if you can get to /etc/X11 then you can get to /home/username  right?
<Mena> curtis, ok
<curtis_> or am I WAAAYY off on that?
<geronimo_> why my web connection lag with kde ?
<BluesKaj> how does that get X back
<Jucato> curtis_: bit way off...
<curtis_> BluesKaj : copying the files?  It won't but everytime you write over xorg.conf, it is going to create a new file.  And instead of fighting with it, you know that one of those config files worked ;)
<BluesKaj> I'm not running kde ...I'm at the prompt, trying to get back into X and kde
<Jucato> all he needs is to identify the last working xorg.conf file and rename it to xorg.conf
<curtis_> Jucato: how is he getting to /etc/X11 then?  I think I came in a bit too late :p
<Jucato> sudo cp xorg.conf.backupversion xorg.conf
<Jucato> curtis_: command line?
<bonbonthejon> geronimo_: how is the connection lagging
<curtis_> OK.  Not real important I guess but all I was saying is, copying the files because one of them worked at one time.  Everytime he writes over xorg it will make another backup file.  Kind of fighting with it.  Anyway...
<geronimo_> a web page take a while to load
<geronimo_> on gnome I haven t this pb
<bonbonthejon> geronimo_: konqueror, firefox, other??
<geronimo_> konqueror and firefox
<Jucato> curtis_: only the xorg.conf gets change. copying all the files might be a bit too much
<bonbonthejon> geronimo_: do both go slow? if so, does firefox go slow under gnome and kde?
<kalagio> hallo everybody
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Good morning.  Looks like you b0rked your video?
<curtis_> Jucato : yeah.  I gotcha ;)
<BluesKaj> but why should i use a backup file that was created during the so called fix i was doing when editing xserver reconfigure xorg ...that one doesn't work
<kalagio> does anybody how to enable sound at aver tv go 007 tv tuner?
<Mena> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<geronimo_> On kde all thing who use the web is slow but on gnome all work well
<BluesKaj> yup, jhutchins  i did something ...like just trying to change scrn res
<Jucato> BluesKaj: when you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, a backup of the old xorg.conf is made, with the filename xorg.conf.yyyymmddhhmss (year, month date hour minutes seconds)
<_Johny> Hey, Is there any way to uninstall all the graphics drivers?
<jhutchins> _Johny: Yes.
<BluesKaj> ok guys ...gotta take a qiuck break ...bb in a few
<jhutchins> _Johny: You'll be left with command line, but it can be done.
<kalagio> how caaaaan i enable sound at tv tuner
<Jucato> BluesKaj: so if you after you reconfigured xserver-xorg and the new configuration doesn't work, you go back to the older working configuration by renaming the backup to xorg.conf again
<fuel> embedded terminal in kubuntu is not working ...
<jhutchins> _Johny: What are you after?
<fuel> any ideas how to get it back ?? (F8 does not invoke embedded terminal)
<geronimo_> adept updater is slow too
<bonbonthejon> geronimo_: have you disabled ipv6, if appropriate
<jhutchins> fuel: What does Alt-F2, konsole give you?
<Jucato> fuel: check Settings ->  Configure Shortcuts
<geronimo_> bonbonthejon: How I can do this ?
<bonbonthejon> !ipv6 | geronimo_
<ubotu> geronimo_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<fuel> alt+f2 gets me konsole alright......
<geronimo_> thx =)
<Jucato> fuel: did you check the shorcuts for Konqueror?
<bonbonthejon> how would I refer to a local css file in a website
<_Johny> jhutchins: Just messed up something with the drivers, all the engines except "mplayer" make my videos freeze for few seconds
<kalagio> does anybody know how to enable sound at aver tv go 007 tv tuner?
<fuel> Jucato: great :) it works now....
<kalagio> i have image but not sound
<KaoticEvil> anyone got a moment or 2 to help with a wifi problem?
<Mena_> Okay Friends bye bye ........Bless You all
<Mena_> :)
<kalagio> excuse me can anybody help me
<_Johny> jhutchins: if you have some time write me please the command for purging all those drivers.
<ricmik> Is there some way that a regular user can have access to do root-stuff without sudoing?
<octo777> Duuuuuude, can anyone tell me how the new fiesty partition utility got broken
<octo777> it worked fine in edgy
<octo777> can i report bugs here?
<BluesKaj> ok gents ..back .. now what's the command for changing back to a previous xorg.conf ?  I have the numbers (date , time, etc ) that Jucato  referred to
<ezu> is there a amd64 version of kubuntu?
<octo777> can someone tell me the most efective way to report a bug, do have to use launchpad?
<octo777> yes there is an amd64 version of Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> jhutchins: ..how do I revert to a previous xorg.conf ?
<octo777> you can just copy the saved backup xorg.conf that you either backed up, or that kubuntu backed up as you saved a new one witht he new changes
<ezu> eheh i was just not reading everything, thanks
<octo777> if you save the old on as maybe xorg.conf.backup, you can then from the command line type..... cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> octo777:  i have to do in the CLI as I'm at a prompt ..no X
<octo777> can you hit alt-f1 to go to a prompt
<octo777> if you x wont boot, you should be able to alt-f1 to get to a prompt you can log in at
<BluesKaj> I'm at a prompt F2 ...runing in irssi at F1
<BluesKaj> tty1
<octo777> well, i myself am a bit new to Linux, so in any unusual situations, i will get lost lol
<octo777> i would say, if you can get a command line anywhere lol, you can copy the old one as the new one
<BluesKaj> i just wan to know what the command is to rever to a previous xorg.conf in the CLI ...I have the previous one on tty2
<octo777> sorry for the stupid question, but what is CLI again ?
<bonbonthejon> octo777: command line interface
<octo777> lol
<octo777> k
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: "cp xorg.conf.123456 xorg.conf"
<octo777> jdo you know the name of the backed up xorg.conf you have>
<octo777> ?
<octo777> what bonbon said
<octo777> cp  backed_up_name xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> bonbonthejon: ok thx ..gonna try that :)
<octo777> can i report bugs here to anyone?
<bonbonthejon> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<octo777> thanks
<BluesKaj> hmmm  cp:target xorg.conf is nor a directory
<BluesKaj> err not
<sff> woot finaly got 7.04 herd3 working :)
<sff> is there any how to pages for 7.04 atm?
<willy> que onda
<smoggyCityG> hi, does anyone know how to disable a laptop from suspending when the lid closes?  there are no settings in the bios, and my dmesg says apm is replaced by acpi
<BluesKaj> bonbonthejon,octo777 did you see my last entry?
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: are you in /etc/X11?
<BluesKaj> obviously "cp " is the wrong command
<BluesKaj> no I'm not
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: open konsole, "cd /etc/X11"
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: then "sudo cp xorg.cong.12345 xorg.conf"
<BluesKaj> i tried it in /etc/x11.. same message
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: ok, change cp to mv
<geronimo_> How can see the windows files ?
<bonbonthejon> !ntfs | geronimo_
<ubotu> geronimo_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<geronimo_> thx =)
<echosyp_> fglrx is giving me a V_BIOS error in my Xorg log
<echosyp_> what does that mean?
<sff> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<echosyp_> i don't care about beryl
<echosyp_> i want to know about fglrx errors
<echosyp_> this one specifically
<fairman> What is the program "slocate" when i am trying tu upgrade throught terminal, slocate is trying to update yourself..., what is it?
<sff> that was for my own information
<jsiris> smoggyCityG: left click on the thing that looks like a battery in the place where the apps icons are. toolbar something.
<fairman> "....i am trying to upgrade ..."
<kalagio>         ?
<BluesKaj> bonbonthejon: i'm in /etc/X11 ..neither mv or cp works ...'xorg.conf' is not a directory
<nixternal> fairman: it is the same as GNU locate, just much more secure
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: put a "./" in front of each file
<fairman> nixternal: ok, what is GNU locate? It is only some security program?
<nixternal> locate is a utility that allows you to "locate" files on your machine at the command line
<fairman> ok, thanks
<nixternal> no problem
<NDPTAL85> Why do the Kubuntu forms now require a password to view?
<echosyp_> oh
<nixternal> fairman: in Konqueror, in the address bar you can type  man:/locate  and it will provide you more information on the app
<smoggyCityG> jsiris: thanks!!
<nixternal> NDPTAL85: don't know, we don't run those forums
<rEvolution27> hi all
<nixternal> hiya rEvolution27
<jsiris> smoggyCityG: ur welcome.
<desi007> I just installed synaptic is it safe to uninstall adept now? Will synaptic do automatic updates for me
<nixternal> desi007: I don't know if synaptic catches the updates in Kubuntu like Adept does
<desi007> I see
<nixternal> desi007: there is no need to uninstall adept really, the footprint is quite small as is synaptic
<rEvolution27> I want to set up a home server using linux... I'm not so experienced... can somebody point me in the right direction?
<desi007> nixternal: ok I will keep it
<nixternal> rEvolution27: sure, what do you wnat to do with this server?
<b0rt> hey could any1 tell me where to set utf8 codification?
<b0rt> to be able to see special characters
<nixternal> desi007: at least kill the adept_notifier and what not running in the back ground to see if synaptic catches the udpates or not
<rEvolution27> just store all the data from the computers in the house so it's easily accesible and if it's possible share that data over the internet
<nixternal> rEvolution27: https://help.ubuntu.com/   <-- There is a Server Guide there depending on the version you are going to use
<snikker> how cai change te applications associate to special key of the keyboard? (i.e. "Media" button associated with xmms, on so on).
<nixternal> if you use 6.06, click the tab up top, and so on
<rEvolution27> i have edgy
<b0rt> please where do i change the character codification?
<bonbonthejon> rEvolution27: if you search for perfect ubuntu isp, there is a great web page that should be one of the first hits
<rEvolution27> k i'll check it out
<nixternal> rEvolution27: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html   is an updated version of the server guide that is still being worked on as well
<sb9> how do i see whether i have an ubuntu installed ?
<nixternal> rEvolution27: then there is also http://www.howtoforge.net that has some Ubuntu server write ups
<rEvolution27> yes I got to the howtoforge page already ;)
<rEvolution27> thanks
<nixternal> sb9: log out and try to change to the gnome session
<slow-motion> hallo
<watashi> can somebody tell me how I can choose the default locale? Before dapper you would use dpkg-reconfigure and you would get a screen asking you to choose the default locale for the system. Not anymore. dpkg-reconfigure just generates the locales, it doesn't ask you to choose the default locale for the system. :-(
<jsiris> slow-motion: lo
<sb9> its a server installation, no x
<slow-motion> hi jsiris
<nixternal> wad3: KMenu -> System Settings -> Regional ??
<rEvolution27> but I don't really want such a full fledged web server
<rEvolution27> more like a home LAN server
<nixternal> rEvolution27: the Ubuntu Server Guide should have some good info in it
<rEvolution27> ok
<nixternal> also use https://help.ubuntu.com/community and search there as well as the forums
<b0rt> please where do i change western to unicode?
<rEvolution27> i'm installing kubuntu on a laptop and it seems to be stuck on the partition stage (It's auto resizing the partition) What should i do?
<snikker> sb9: what do u wat know?
<b0rt> =/
<sb9> fast way to see what system i have rhel4 or dapper or breezy something
<snikker> sb9: cat /etc/lsb-release
<sb9> thx
<snikker> sb9: np
<rEvolution27> would it be safe to restart? or should I leave it for a bit longer (it's been there for about 15 mins)
<jhutchins> rEvolution27: Resizing a partition with data on it can take a couple of hours.
<jhutchins> rEvolution27: I don't know what your hardware specs are, how much data you've got, or how badly fragmented it was, but killing it now pretty much means dead hard drive.
<rEvolution27> oh really hours?
<jhutchins> Yeah.  If it's a slower system, a big drive, and lots of fragmented data.
<kishore_> Hi there.. I am running feisty and have problems with bluwtooth pairing
<rEvolution27> crap forgot to defrag
<jhutchins> rEvolution27: Is there evidence of disk activity?
<kishore_> i dont get the pairing dialog.. can anyone help?
<rEvolution27> yeh it's doing something
<jhutchins> I'd let 'er run then.
<rEvolution27> oh it's done! lol
<jhutchins> Hey, there ya go!
<kishore_> !kdebluetooth
<rEvolution27> recognized two extra drives.. how neat
<ubotu> kdebluetooth: KDE Bluetooth Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99+1.0beta1-12ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1196 kB, installed size 4016 kB
<kishore_> !kbluepin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbluepin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kishore_> anyone else having trouble with bluetooth pairing?
<geronimo_> -_-'
<geronimo_> I had instelled wine and it say me that it isn t in /usr/bin
<geronimo_> and it s in /usr/bin :/
<sharp15> i had enabled most of the available repositories and not changed anything, is there a reason synaptic would suddenly fail to update?
<sharp15> no failure message, just hangs when trying to download updated package lists.
<kishore_> sharp15, try using the comnand line alternate
<kishore_> "sudo apt-get update"
<sharp15> kishore_: ah. thank you.
<sharp15> now it's tryin to connect to archive.ubuntu.com after failing to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<macrozzy> hallo leute
<sharp15> it has been sitting there for about a minute.
<Highor> hi is there a guide how to install linux on a HDD were windows already exist
<macrozzy> is anybody from german
<posingaspopular> Highor: yes, its online
<deathnote> how do u list all the channels in this IRC?
<posingaspopular> let me find the guide
<sharp15> deathnote: which irc client?
<deathnote> konversation
<macrozzy> have a prob
<posingaspopular> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html
<Highor> k thnx
<macrozzy> is a great help site
<geronimo__> How can I run windows file with an amd64 ?
<sharp15> kishore_: the command line update has started producing connection time out errors.  did the repos get moved? (failed to connect to archive.ubuntu.com)
<deathnote> how do u list all the channels in this IRC?
<sharp15> deathnote: in xchat it's a menu item, but I don't use konversation. (currently using irssi)
<geronimo__> ./list
<|lostbyte|> does intel PRO wireless 2200G support 802.11b ?
<sharp15> |lostbyte|: yes.
<|lostbyte|> sharp15, thanks..
<sharp15> |lostbyte|: i'm fairly certain it does. mine does. i don't know if there are multiple versions.
<|lostbyte|> thing is my cell support b, so i wanted to know before hand if it would work..
<sharp15> has anyone in here refreshed their package list today?
<desi007> how do I make some programs that I want to start up at startup?
<sharp15> desi007: start up as in login or system start?
<desi007> whenI login I need kopte and knetworkmanager runniing rather then me doing it all the time
<sharp15> desi007: put the command-line command in a bash script and drop it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<sharp15> the server must've been taken down and i missed the post.
<desi007> sharp15: thanks
<kishore_> sharp15, sorry i wasn't at my desk for a while now..
<kishore_> it works here.. so maybe just wait for a while
<sharp15> kishore_: this is the second day.
<sharp15> kishore_: yesterday I assumed it was a temporary outage and would try again today.  decieded to ask when the problem persisted.
<fran> Sorry for my ignorance, besides boot logo, distro name and such things... Are there important differences between installing kde-desktop in ubuntu or install directly from a kubuntu cd?
<kishore_> try and change the mirror
<kishore_> i use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<kishore_> its still slow
<sharp15> kishore_: it started there. then moved to archive.ubuntu.com when the connection wasn't able to complete.
<jsiris> fran: not really.
<fran> jsiris: I see... Thank you very much
<jsiris> fran: np
<sharp15> kishore_: it's showing this: [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.6)]  [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.6)]   earlier that last ip ended in an 8, but it's still not getting anywhere.
<ira_> any one good with amarok?
<ira_> says I am streaming but i hear nothing
<Ash-Fox> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ira_> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<kishore__> Sorry.. my system crashed.. had to restart..
<kishore__> sharp15, did you try a mirror?
<sharp15> kishore_: is there a mirror list somewhere, i'm not used to ubuntu.
<rEvolution27> I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless network for the first time.. It's set to automatic
<rEvolution27> All it says is connection failed
<rEvolution27> There's no password on the router
<kishore__> there is a tool online to generate sources.list
<kishore__> sharp15, try http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<fadey> hello, everyone. Does anyone know if it is possible to clean the system from rubbish (dependencies that are not needed anymore)
<kishore__> fadey, with caution you could do "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Gast902> bekomm die kubuntu cd64 nichtauf mein nb gestartet...
<Gast902> kstart will nicht starten
<HymnToLife> !de | Gast902
<ubotu> Gast902: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jsiris> fadey: apt-get clean OR autoclean
* jsiris doesnt know the difference. 
<jsiris> doh.
<sharp15> kishore__: that sources site produced the same list of sources i'm using now.  i can't get a connection to *.archive.ubuntu.com
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> anyone here uses beryl with an ati card and kde?
<jsiris> _eMaX_: did, it s hell.
<sharp15> _eMaX_: i do. but not on kubuntu.
<kishore__> rEvolution27, does it help rebooting the router?
<kishore__> or connecting with wireless assistant?
<_eMaX_> If I do not use kwin (kde) as window manager, I do not see any window titles etc.
<sharp15> _eMaX_: you need to have emerald installed.
<_eMaX_> I have
<_eMaX_> I don't see any effects except that the click responsiveness is super bad
<kishore__> sharp15, are you behind a proxy?
<_eMaX_> I see the beryl-manager in my kicker tray
<sharp15> kishore__: nope. direct connection to the net (except the router.) but nothing's been changed since my last update.
<MarkC> hi everyone, i need some help. everytime i configure the theme lipstik in kde styles and press ok, the options i chose are not respected, when i apply and when i check configure again, the options reset to defaults, anyone know how i could fix this?
<MarkC> i just want to disable the menu stripes...
<_eMaX_> the process "Xgl" constantly eats up like 100 % cpu
<sharp15> _eMaX_: bring up the menu for the beryl gem (right click i think), select beryl as window manager.
<_eMaX_> then I have no window decorators
<_eMaX_> like title bar
<kishore__> sharp15, can you try "ping archive.ubuntu.com" at the terminal?
<sharp15> _eMaX_: then tell it to reload the window decorator.
<sharp15> kishore__: why would iptables suddenly be getting in the way? it produces this: "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<mantan> I have seriose problem. I installed Kubuntu 6.06 sometime last night and I repartioned the drive, but I can't find the windows partition. It won't show it in the boot list and when I looked at the disks and filesystems there was only 3 partitions
<MarkC> 
<MarkC> _eMaX_: i have that prob too, it seems beryl isnt ready for kde yet in feisty.
<MarkC> are you using feisty?
<kishore__> sharp15, that is very strange
<MarkC> everytime i configure the theme lipstik in kde styles and press ok, the options i chose do not take effect, when i apply and when i check configure again, the options reset to defaults, anyone know how i could fix this?
<_eMaX_> yes
<sharp15> kishore__: that's the problem.  but firehol hasn't caused theat problem before.
<_eMaX_> you mean just install gnome
<kishore__> try restarting the networking subsystem.. by the way did you reboot after you first faced this prob?
<_eMaX_> I really wonder why xgl keeps eating cpu
<sharp15> _eMaX_: it works just fine with kde. but i'm using xgl on gentoo, so i might be a little more tollerant of annoyances.
<sharp15> kishore__: yes i've rebooted the system.
<_eMaX_> sharp15: how do you start it?
<coreymon77> how do i found out what my cpu's speed is?
<sharp15> _eMaX_: start what?
<_eMaX_> xgl
<_eMaX_> I have a /usr/bin/startxgl script with
<_eMaX_> Xgl -fullscreen :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer & sleep 2 && DISPLAY=:1
<_eMaX_> and then
<sharp15> _eMaX_: kdm shourld start it if you gave it the correct servr command.
<AxlRose> coreymon7:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<_eMaX_> exec startkde
<Dr_willis> my *@#&@& wife is driving me crazy with me being her "Yahoo Chat" tech support... Is there a Yahoo Chat client for linux that has 'voice chat' - i cant find one.
<AxlRose> coreymon77:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sarah> I just d/l'ed a movie, but it's in bin/cue format...is there any way I can watch it without burning it?
<sarah> I've tried to mount it, but it doesn't work
<sharp15> Dr_willis: did you look at gaim? (no idea about voice support.)
<Dr_willis> sarah, convert it to iso
<sarah> how?
<Dr_willis> sharp15,  shes using gaim for windows.. it dont have it..
<mantan> I have seriose problem. I installed Kubuntu 6.06 sometime last night and I repartioned the drive, but I can't find the windows partition. It won't show it in the boot list and when I looked at the disks and filesystems there was only 3 partitions
<_eMaX_> sharp15: that is why I was asking how you start it
<Dr_willis> google 'convert bin/cue to iso' tells about bchunk I belive
<Dr_willis> !info bchunk
<BluesKaj> well, i managed to get Xorg working again ...reverted to a previous file as advised by Jucato & bonbonthejon
<sarah> ok, thanks a lot!
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<_eMaX_> mantan there is a copy of that partition on your backup drive
<sharp15> _eMaX_: you willing to dig around with a text editor for 10 min?
<kishore__> sharp15, sorry. im not sure how to solve this problem.. maybe google :-D
<mantan> hmmmn?
<_eMaX_> sharp15: I don't care a lot - I like vi :)
<sharp15> kishore__: that's fine. for now I can just bring the firewall down during update.
<sharp15> _eMaX_: vi? ouch. unless really comfortable with it use nano or something.
<_eMaX_> what do you want me to do
<mantan> so how do I recover windows and make it the main boot?
<AxlRose> can anyone help me figure out why X is using so much CPU
<sharp15> _eMaX_: one sec.
<_eMaX_> mantan swap in the backup drive and restore your partition
<mantan> ok, now I'm confused
<mantan> I didn't make a backup drive
<sharp15> _eMaX_: look at this http://gentoo-wiki.com/XGL#KDM_.28for_KDE_users.29 the directions for getting kdm to start xgl shouldn't be any different.
<mantan> I didn't make a backup drive
<sharp15> _eMaX_: if you're lucky you'll only be using vi for about a couple of minutes.
<mantan> Is there somewhere on the HD I'm using right now that it can be found?
<mantan> Is there somewhere on the HD I'm using right now that it can be found?
<_eMaX_> well it talkes a long time as whenever I switch windows it cranks - xgl is still running my cpu at 100 %
<rEvolution27> Can someone help me figure out why I can't connect to my wifi? Is it because my card isn't supported or because the info i entered is wrong.. All kubuntu says is connection failed
<_eMaX_> ok where is in ubuntu /usr/kde
<mantan> me?
<sarah> Dr_willis, thanks a lot, I'm converting it now...
<sharp15> _eMaX_: you're looking for the directory containing kde, where it got installed to.
<sharp15> kishore__: i'm thinking archive.ubuntu.com's ip address got moved, hopefully there will be an update to firehol shortly.
<kishore__> sharp15, quite possible...
<sharp15> _eMaX_: try this file /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<snikker> how can i change the applications associated to the special keys of the keyboard? (i.e. "Media" button associated with xmms, on so on).
<kdt> hey all, can u pls let me know where to post questions about wpa?
<mantan> ok, I can't find my windows partition, I didn't make a backup hard drive(would have, but I don't have any drives). Can it be found or am I going to need to reinstall windows XP?
<master_> #wardriving.germany
<jhutchins> mantan: What do you mean you can't find it?
<jhutchins> Does fdisk -l show it?
<mantan> I get 3 things
<mantan> linux system, extended, and linux swap
<MarkC> lipstik doesnt seem to save my configuration settings. :(
<jhutchins> mantan: Does the size of the extended partition look like it could be your windows?
<mantan> not even close, it's like 1kb
<jhutchins> do you have any unused space on the drive now?
<mantan> which part?
<mantan> like the linux partition that's like 90 gigs?
<mantan> yeah
<mantan> I believe so
<jhutchins> mantan: I mean do the swap + linux partitions add up to the whole drive space?
<sharp15> does ubuntu have some sort of "testing" repository?
<mantan> yes
<mantan> the linux partition is slightly smaller than the original windows partition
<mantan> so I would imagine it used all the space
<jhutchins> I think your windows install is most likely toast then.
<sharp15> _eMaX_: is it working?
<mantan> hmmn
<paul__> does anyone have a edirol UA-20 running on kubuntu?
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> well I dont know
<mantan> well thats crappy
<mantan> well how do I go about restoring it with this titanic linux partition happening?
<mantan> im on a 100 gb drive fyi
<sharp15> _eMaX_: you may have to use the "gem" icon to tell beryl to start and take over.
<_eMaX_> sharp15: thanks so far for the help yet I don't see a big step forward. I rebooted even. Now whenever I load a new window, it looks as if there was an effect. the most visual effect is that everything is ridiculously slow. I cannot see any effects really. and when I say, beryl shall be the window manager I still have no window title bars etc.
<jhutchins> mantan: You can re-size the linux partition with parted and create space for windows that way.
<sharp15> _eMaX_: and restarting emerald doesn't help?
<mantan> ok
<jhutchins> mantan: That or you can just repartition it and start over.
<_eMaX_> kwin just crashed when I first reloaded even the kicker wasn' there
<jhutchins> mantan: I have not used parted much, but several people here have recommended getting the qparted boot disk.
<jhutchins> let's see what the bot says...
<jhutchins> !parted
<_eMaX_> actually in the beryl menu I don't even have the option toreload the window decorator now
<mantan> any ideas as to why the entire drive got wiped when i set it to partition
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-2.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 156 kB
<jhutchins> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sharp15> _eMaX_: the option to reload window decorator is only available if beryl is controlling the windows.  if kwin took over because beryl crashed, those entries are greyed out.
<jhutchins> !gparted | mantan
<ubotu> mantan: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<_eMaX_> ok I switched back to beryl, now I have no kicker anymore
<_eMaX_> and no window headers
<AxlRose> can anyone help me figure out why X is using so much CPU
<sharp15> _eMaX_: if you can get a terminal window type "beryl-manager"'
<mantan> does anyone have an idea as why the drive got completely eaten in the first place so I know for next time?
<_eMaX_> that gives me the beryl context menu
<moparisthebest> how can I start an ssh and/or vnc server on my computer?
<sharp15> _eMaX_: yes but it should give you some control if the kicker dies again.
<jhutchins> mantan: Oh, don't know if you've heard anything about it yet, but if you can avoid NTFS when re-installing windows.
<sharp15> _eMaX_: just remember it's alpha software. I've never installed it on a binary distro before.
<_eMaX_> ok now see here is something
<_eMaX_> for my ATI card I had to disable "composite"
<_eMaX_> in xorg.conf
<jhutchins> mantan: Unfortunately I've never installed kubuntu on a system that had windows...
<_eMaX_> now I read somewhere that I have to select
<sharp15> _eMaX_: yeah. that's a good idea. that should cut down on XGL's cpu usage.
<jhutchins> mantan: All I can figure is that there was an error somewhere in the stage of re-partitioning the drive.
<_eMaX_> renderpath "copy"
<_eMaX_> if I do not see window titles
<_eMaX_> but that doesn't help
<sharp15> _eMaX_: if you're still looking at that gentoo page, it may not all apply to ubuntu.
<_eMaX_> no I'm not I just did what they suggested and that was basically to set  that start command for kde
<hades> hi all
<hades> how to set up kubuntu to take the universe packages?
<sharp15> _eMaX_: i'll be back in a few minutes if you still need/want help.
<_eMaX_> sharp15: can u tell me which settings you make in your menu?
<_eMaX_> ok tnx
<hades> can someone tell me please ? :)
<jhutchins> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jhutchins> !repositories | hades
<ubotu> hades: please see above
<jhutchins> Smart bot!
<jhutchins> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<clau> :)
<clau> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Hey, you here?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> im here
<coreymon77> jhutchins: i have to go take my dog for a walk
<coreymon77> jhutchins: will you still be around to help?
<jhutchins> Ok, I'll probably be here.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: how long are you here for?
<tuco> Hello there ppl and Hutchins.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: what time do you have to leave?
<tuco> I have two issues, one's with my MP130 canon printer and other one is with a 2gig memory stick not being recognized and frozing the system.
<Skuller> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Skuller> !killprocess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killprocess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skuller> !exit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clau> Skuller ? :)
<Skuller> clau: hehe...its arrite man....i jus woke up n was playin round wif ubotu
<tuco> Anyone can help?
<pirothezero> okay so i freeze crash like 4 times a day, programs just kill by themselves whenever they want, and this is really pissing me off since like i am pretty sure thats not suppose to happen, so i am going to jump to maybe a hdd issue the os is installed on, anyone have any ideas other then running spinrite?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: okay, im off, ill be back later, try to stay here, my sound (or really, my lack thereof) is starting to annoy me
<jhutchins> Skuller: you can open a query window or /msg ubotu to play with him.
<t> piro, i would be more inclined to look at overheating or bad memory before a bad hdd
<infocrash> pirothezero how new is your motherboard?
<pirothezero> abit ic7-g
<pirothezero> like not sure when it came out i got it maybe 3 years ago
<tuco> Please guys some help will be more than welcome :-)
<infocrash> ok so it should be well supported by now, check your memory like t: said
<infocrash> run memcheck on your grub menu
<clau> tuco: what was the question?
<pirothezero> when he said it thats the only thing i could think of
<AxlRose> when you set console variables....for example $OPTIONS....how do you get them to save after the console has been closed or computer restarted
<pirothezero> brb
<t> or swap it out if you have extra laying around
<t> i know, who has extra memory laying around
<Skuller> jhutchins: woot...lol..i dint know before how to start up a private convo....thanx...Ubotu is awesome...:D
<infocrash> or maybe if you have 2 sticks memory in pull one out then if the problem happens again replace the one you left in with the one you pull out
<t> yup
<tuco> Thanks Clau. Basically I think I have done everything right by instaaling the drivers for my Canon MP130 printer but it freezes and does nothing, and anotherthing is when I plug my 2 gig usb stick it freezes the system too.
<t> i see a suprising amount of memory go bad at work
<clau> tuco: and you suspect the 2 problems have something to do with each other?
<tuco> Not sure really...I don't think so. Let's start with the printer I think I have installed the right drivers and all but when I want to print it shows printing on the printer screen but does nothing and stays there until I stop the printer and restart it.
<clau> do you use CUPS?
<tuco> not sure Clau
<clau> so you installed it "normally", via the system settings...
<tuco> Nope I had to download special drivers for it
<tuco> It wasn't listed in the system settings
<clau> hmm
<pirothezero> okay i am back and on my windows laptop cause i am afraid to turn my desktop on rofl, after running memory test it had like 112,000 errors, and then the screen turned greeen with what looked like smiley faces and then the pc started beeping to kingdom kong, i imagine it was the temp alarm, but i dont
<pirothezero> know never heard it before
<pirothezero> it didn't have one pass so no idea what the f is going on
<tuco> Don't know what else to do Clau
<pirothezero> but i imaigne its not suppose to do that
<t> usually not
<t> i've never used the memtest tool, but it sounds like it's time to go buy some new mem
<clau> checking the system log may help sometimes
<clau> so when you try to print, it freezes?
<coreymon77> jhutchins:
<pirothezero> like it put each address in red when it was doing 8 bit inversion and it just kept scrolling and i was like ahhhh wtf
<t> or try and warranty it, a lot of it is lifetime warranty, whatever that means
<clau> !printer
<tuco> Yes it shows printing on th small printer screen and does nothing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<t> that sucks
<coreymon77> jhutchins: i am a little delayed for my dog
<coreymon77> jhutchins: so im here for a little while longer
<coreymon77> jhutchins: you still around?
<pirothezero> ya its 4 sticks of 512 valuemax something or other, some entity of kingston
<ScarFreewill> i need help installing my driver, i intalled nvidia-glx and did "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and then "nvidia-xconfig" and then my x didn't load [i'm runing feisty and one one except me has speaked for 8min] 
<ScarFreewill> (in #ubuntu+1)
<coreymon77> jhutchins: nvm ill be back later
<ScarFreewill> o yes, no one except me and the bot
<mantan> so my windows partition is toast, is there any way to recover files even with it dead (I'm assuming not)
<Dr_willis> mantan,  try a live cd see if you can access the drive/files - if so copy them somewher else
<tuco> I downloaded and install the files for the IP1000/1500 as it should work
<bkudria> if i run update-grub, i get these errors: http://pastebin.ca/370602 , and my menu.1st file has what look like unescaped shell characters.  i've already purged and reinstalled the grub package, which didn't help.  what should i do?
<mantan> but the thing is, the windows partition is just plain gone
<mantan> I already tried that
<jhutchins> mantan: Yeah, it's gone.  What little you could recover would not be worth the effort.
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: I presume the procedure's the same, the problem may be that yoru kernel doesn't match or something.
<jhutchins> !ati | ScarFreewill
<ubotu> ScarFreewill: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuco> So nothing I can do really Clau?
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: i've updated my kernel from 2.6.20-6 to 2.6.20-8 (the one the driver uses)
<clau> sorry, my printer experience isn't very big... my printer was in cups, so I had no problems
<clau> maybe somebody else here can help you
<clau> have you already tried googleing?
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: So the kernel and driver versions match.
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: Could be that kernel just isn't going to work. Revert to the previous one.
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: yes
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins; uname -r = 2.6.20-8-generic
<t> hey piro, you could try just testing one stick at a time, it might not all be bad
<ScarFreewill> !info nvidia-glx | jhutchins
<ubotu> jhutchins: nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<tuco> Ok will ask. Thanks anyway.
<ScarFreewill> i though it would show feisty's :P
<ScarFreewill> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9631+2.6.20.2-8.6 (feisty), package size 4386 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<ScarFreewill> note 2.6.20.2-8
<ScarFreewill> i don't think its a kernel mis match...
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: Like I said.
<ScarFreewill> i think its xorg or some thing...
<jhutchins> When you're on the bleeding edge, you sometimes have to revert to an earlier version.
<ScarFreewill> my earlier version broke :P
<ScarFreewill> this is working better than previos....
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: Mandriva makes this clearer with their cooker release, but:
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: The main reason to run Feisty is to find the bugs and report them.  It is not released, it is not stable, it is expected to break things.
<jhutchins> Broken == normal/as expected.
<ScarFreewill> do you know if the driver must be nv or nvidia becuase i choose nv..
<jhutchins> No clue, I run a Radeon I bought five years ago for about $35US.  It works fine.
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: Experimenting with the XOrg vs. Nvidia drivers is a good idea though.
<tuco> So does Beryl work when using a X1400 ati card then?
<ScarFreewill> maybe i need to update my xserver
<AxlRose> when you set terminal variables....for example $OPTIONS....how do you get them to save after the console has been closed or computer restarted
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: That or move back to whatever version you had that was working.
<jhutchins> !beryl > tuco
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: i never had it working
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: just installed feisty 2 hours ago
<jhutchins> AxlRose: You can put them in the start-up script, or there are places that some of them get configured by default, possibly /etc/sysconfig.
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: but i installed herd3 theres still alot of updates that i have to update
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: Feisty may not be for you then.
<blekos> hi, i want to back my mail from kontact. Is copying the folder /home/username/share/apps/kmail enough?
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: If you want to use your system, install Edgy.  If you want to hunt for bugs, install Feisty.
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: i'll hunt for bugs them :P
<ScarFreewill> hehe
<ScarFreewill> my edgy cd got eaten by my cd-rom :O
<pirothezero> so has anyone ran memtest, i just went nextdoor and got ram from my next door neighbor that has ran good and it gets 304 errors and its 13% complete
<pirothezero> so my question do you get errors regardless just depends on the number of them?
<jhutchins> pirothezero: Could be you have a bad memory controller.
<jhutchins> pirothezero: Why are you running memtest in the first place?
<pirothezero> because on my ram i got 122,000 errors until the screen turned green with smiliy faces and my comp started to beep
<Dr_willis> could power off.. remove memory, clean/dust out theslots and chips.. reseat and try again
<pirothezero> beep in 3 years i never heard before
<pirothezero> and it got that at 6% to go
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: You might be able to find out more about your card and the current kernel and drivers from google, in #xorg, or other sources.
<Dr_willis> it could be the motheboard/pc that is the issue - not the ram. swap the ram chips around also.. see if problem follows the ram chip
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: This channel is really for support up to edgy, and feisty problems really don't belong here.
<pirothezero> plus I been having crashes and segmentation faults out hte ass in kubuntu and i am pretty sure kubuntu isn't suppose to crash 4-5 times a day/freeze
<Dr_willis> or try 1 chip in one slot. test... trynext chip test again
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: thanks for you help :D
<Dr_willis> pirothezero,  sounds like bad ram or other hw issue to me
<Zarel> Hey, everyone. A friend of mine is having trouble booting the Kubuntu 6.1 LiveCD on his 15" MacBook Pro.
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: Sorry, don't mean to be unfriendly, just out of ideas.
<pirothezero> ya like the fact that his is at 394 at 24% and mine was at 122,000 going crazy at 6% leads me to believe it may be one issue
<jhutchins> pirothezero: The errors you got earlier are real hardware/memory errors.
<Zarel> It never gets to KDE.
<pirothezero> while in the os jhutchins?
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: no, i don't take it like that, atlest you tried to help (no one spoke 2 me in feisty channel)
<pirothezero> my idea was to take his one stick and try each dimm spot
<pirothezero> and see what happens
<pirothezero> if they all get the same errors then ill believe its the ram
<jhutchins> Zarel: Probably not agreeing with some hardware.  I believe there's an "alternate" install disk you can use.
<jhutchins> Zarel: See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<pirothezero> then i was going to stick one of my sticks in with it and see what happens
<_eMaX_>  re
<_eMaX_> pfeeeeeeeeeeeeeew
<_eMaX_> I gave up
<_eMaX_> :)
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: i don't give up easily i'll sort it out... cya :D
<_eMaX_> No beryl simply doesn't work for me
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: Good luck!  Make sure if you find a bug you report it!
<ScarFreewill> hehe ;)
<jhutchins> ScarFreewill: Hey, one I reported in Mandriva just got a fix released, so the system works.
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: i reported the herd1 error of x-server crash in installer
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: it got fixed in herd3 and now i can at lest install herd3 :D
<pirothezero> there a hardware channel on here somewhere? like if i wanted recommendations on what to buy if i were to upgrade, been out of it for 3 years no idea whats good now
<pirothezero> or just ue this
* ScarFreewill wonders if he can maybe later in his live help fix not just report
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<_eMaX_> tnx
<_eMaX_> anyone here happens to have a t60p ?
<pirothezero> t41
<pirothezero> lol maybe i can help
<_eMaX_> no I want to find out whether an 12.5 mm hdd would fit into it - even IBM cannot tell me
<slyfox> how do I enable user list on the right in Konversation ? It is gone
<blekos> hi, i want to back my mail from kontact. Is copying the folder /home/username/share/apps/kmail enough?
<dhq> when is fiesty gonna be out
<jhutchins> slyfox: Settings/Chat Window/Show Nick List
<rahmetli> i dont want some of the programs start when i login,what should i do?
<jhutchins> blekos: different distros/releases put the mail in different places.
<slyfox> jhutchins: thanks
<pirothezero> you talk to lenovo emax?
<slyfox> How do I set a default folder for Podcasts? Amarok keeps on pointing all newly added podcasts to this folder /home/slyfox/.kde/share/apps/amarok/podcasts   I want a different one by default
<jhutchins> blekos: What I do is I create a new local folder, then look for where that got created.
<jhutchins> blekos: Wherever that folder shows up, back up that directory.
<jhutchins> slyfox: They might be able to tell you in #amarok, but they're more likely to be on during weekdays.
<blekos> ok thnx
<b0nn> How do I troubleshoot an X issue, If I boot into Ubuntu X freezes just as the login screen for kdm begins to load, however if I boot to the recovery mode and start kdm from the console all goes well
<Dr_willis> b0nn,  ati video card?
<b0nn> s/Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<b0nn> Dr_willis: right on the money
<Dr_willis> with ati cards. the ati driver CAN cause a freeze if it tries to kick into 'accelerated' mode.. using 'svga' or the 'noaccel' options can fix it.
<rahmetli> i dont want some of the programs start when i login,what should i do?
<Dr_willis> but the better fix is to use the actual fglrx drivers
<b0nn> My card isnt supported by the fglrx drivers :\
<Dr_willis> what card is this?
<b0nn> Er, I forget off the top, but I was trying to sort tvout and I was told in #ati that it wasnt supported
<b0nn> At any rate, how do I implement those changes you mentioned?
<cox377> I've got this problem with one of my kubuntu machines, first off the log in screen disappeared
<coreymon77> jhutchins: you still around?
<coreymon77> jhutchins: if you are, please answer
<cox377> but if you typed the password in it would still load the splash screen etc, but now it just scrambled the screen, does anyone have any ideas?
<jasonthuis> hello
<thomax> hi
<jasonthuis> so thi is the support channel?
<thomax> Kubuntu Support Channel
<thomax> aparently
<cox377> jasonthuis: lol.. the support is normal excellent
<_grayman> how do i make it to update dns properly? :/
<cox377> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_grayman> it refuses to fetch correct ips
<jasonthuis> how do i install w32codecs and such without using automatix?
<thomax> correct repositories
<jasonthuis> how?
<thomax> add them to /etc/apt/sources.list
<thomax> 1 sec
<jasonthuis> yes, but how?
<thomax> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jasonthuis> and which?
<thomax> generate over here
<thomax> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<jasonthuis> i can only select ubuntu versions there, however, i use kubuntu
<thomax> jasonthuis: when done with that you do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs"
<LinuxNT> Hi! I have a problem. I attempt to deinstall lighttpd but the system display a message (check it at http://fabianjuarez.pastebin.com/888087 ). I had Googled and Ubunted without a sucessful response. Thanks in advance!
<thomax> jasonthuis: doesn't matther
<jasonthuis> i need more then w32codecs
<thomax> what is it that you need than ?
<jasonthuis> everything you normally get with automatix
<thomax> jasonthuis: I don't know what you get with automatix so I can't help you
<jasonthuis> i need all of this: acrobat reader 7.0, AUD DVD Codecs, Flashplayer, Mplayer & FF plugin, multimedia codecs, Sun JAVA 1.5 JRE
<Steve^> What's the difference between the CD and DVD downloads?
<cathal_> how do i add a user to the sudoers file?
<thomax> well
<thomax> try "kdesu adept" and look for them ;) I don't know them by hard
<thomax> jre = sun-java5-jre
<jasonthuis> but first i need to add repositories right?
<thomax> jes
<jasonthuis> are u dutch?
<thomax> jes
<jasonthuis> ik ook
<thomax> from belgium
<thomax> ah
<thomax> #kubuntu-nl ;)
<jasonthuis> hehe
<thomax> we can talk dutch over there
<jasonthuis> ik heb met source o matic iets aangemaakt
<jasonthuis> wat moet ik daarmee doen?
<pirothezero> bitte
<thomax> toevoegen aan sources.list
<jasonthuis> gewoon onderaan erbij plakke?
<thomax> jup
<thomax> ge moet wel root zijn om op te kunnen slaan
<thomax> dus kdesu gebruiken
<jasonthuis> of sudo?
<jasonthuis> sudo kan toch ook?
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> this is the english channel
<thomax> jasonthuis: no it's not the same
<jasonthuis> oh
<goldeneye> Hi All! Can anybody maybe help me to run an USB Headset un Kubuntu???
<thomax>  jasonthuis: come to #kubuntu-nl
<rEvolution27> has anybody installed the intel pro/wireless 3945ABG driver before?
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Hey!
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> jhutchins: do you have any ideas
<goldeneye> Nobody knows?
<jhutchins> The only thing I can think of is to uninstall and reinstall the alsa packages.
<rEvolution27> Why doesn't ubuntu come with build-essential...That should be there by default
<coreymon77> jhutchins: because im starting to think that its actually a hardware problem
<goldeneye> jhutchins: talking to me?
<jhutchins> goldeneye: Do a search of your headset model and "linux", see what you find.
<goldeneye> tanks
<jhutchins> coreymon77: That's possible.
<coreymon77> jhutchins: i could try doing that with the alsa packages, and if that doesnt work
<jhutchins> coreymon77: I thought you checked in windows though?
<coreymon77> im just replacing the sound card
<coreymon77> ya
<goldeneye> jhutchins: Problem... its a cheap noname headset ^^
<coreymon77> its been giving me problems in windows for a while anyways
<jhutchins> Ah.  Could be that it's toast then.
<coreymon77> i wouldnt be surprised
<coreymon77> its a piece of s**t card
<goldeneye> ^^ ok
<jhutchins> coreymon77: The only other thing is possible hardware conflicts, which you might be able to resolve in the BIOS.  You don't have separate on-blard sound too, do you?
<jhutchins> brb
<coreymon77> jhutchins:  ???
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: i've got my 2d drivers working so far rofl
<coreymon77> jhutchins: my sound card is seperate from my motherboard
<coreymon77> jhutchins: its creative labs piece of crap "value" "comes with the computer" card
<coreymon77> but
<coreymon77> lets try the alsa thing
<coreymon77> that would also fix my kmix levels being messed
<coreymon77> wouldnt it
<coreymon77> that is
<coreymon77> if it works
<acid_phyre> hello can someone help me find scripts for Konversation?
<coreymon77> acid_phyre: im not sure if there are
<acid_phyre> can u run xchat in KDE?
<SlackRat> ack, the kubuntu forums are down?
<coreymon77> acid_phyre: do you mean like the kind of things that mirc has?
<acid_phyre> yea like system info and other types
<coreymon77> and exactly what scripts are you looking for anyways
<acid_phyre> just a list of them mostly to see what i can get
<pirothezero> you mean like nnscript?
<coreymon77> and for system info, isnt the version command enough?
<acid_phyre> like a system info script
<acid_phyre> im new to this so honestly i dont knwo the version command
<coreymon77> acid_phyre: right click on someones a name in the nicklist
<coreymon77> and click version
<acid_phyre> can i post mine just into the main room?
<coreymon77> try this
<coreymon77> does that work?
<acid_phyre> it told me u are using konversation thats it
<acid_phyre> can u run xchat on kde?
<Dr_willis> acid_phyre,  of course
<Dr_willis> kde and gnome are not 'exclusive'
<coreymon77> its even in apt
<Dr_willis> you can run k3b under gnome, and gnome apps under kde. and visa-versa
<acid_phyre> ic
<coreymon77> they are all x-based apps
<acid_phyre> sorry just installed this the other night
<acid_phyre> getting used to it
<Dr_willis> not sure why people get this idea its KDE or Gnome.. :)
<matthias> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<coreymon77> they think its like explorer and OSX
<Dr_willis> Linux run the X server.. the X server has apps that run on top of it. :) KDE and gnome are just collections of applications...
<Dr_willis> Linux is all about "Legos and Layers" :)
<Dr_willis> the L^3  theory
<coreymon77> if something runs on linux
<coreymon77> it would usually run on all linuxes
<acid_phyre> does anyone know how to run a irc network off of unix?
<coreymon77> period
<Dr_willis> acid_phyre, install an irc server
<Dr_willis> ircd or similer.
<Steve^> What's the difference between the CD and DVD downloads?
<coreymon77> acid_phyre: apt (or adept) are your friends
<Dr_willis> dvd has more packages on it - that are NOT isntalled by default.
<coreymon77> Steve^: ones a cd and the others a dvd
<Dr_willis> i would advise just using the cd.
<coreymon77> Steve^: the dvd one is naturally bigger
<Dr_willis> a lot of the dvd pakages may be a little old by now.
<Dr_willis> unless theyve done a remaster of it recently
<Steve^> ok, thanks
<SlackRat> kubuntu forums in  german is still up......
<coreymon77> jhutchins: are you there?
<miltos> hi ppl-:] 
<coreymon77> hi miltos
<miltos> Hi coreymon77
<miltos> is automatix down?
<coreymon77> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<coreymon77> somehow i doubt you should be using it
<miltos> what's worksforme?
<coreymon77> i dunno
<coreymon77> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<coreymon77> meaning
<miltos> I don't get it...
<infocrash> but it works for me
<coreymon77> its just a side thing
<coreymon77> i know nothing about automatix
<coreymon77> but from what i can see kubuntu does not support it
<miltos> so do I have to install every package by hand?
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> apt
<coreymon77> apt works very well
<miltos> I see...
<infocrash> what do you mean kubuntu does not support it?
<coreymon77> why use a secondary software that often breaks
<miltos> and what about the codecs?
<acid_phyre> i got a ? i installed hybrid irc server but cant seem to find it anywhere
<coreymon77> when you have apt, which works just as well, if not beetter, doesnt break, and is supported
<coreymon77> miltos: when they dont support it and strongly discourage its use, it usually means
<coreymon77> use it if you like too
<ScarFreewill> !patebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<coreymon77> but dont get upset if your system breaks because of it
<coreymon77> why use automatix if you can use apt
<miltos> how can I install codecs (divx, xvid, dvd etc) via apt?
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> many are already installed
<miltos> many but not all...
<jhutchins> !mp3 | miltos
<acid_phyre> corey could u possible tell me where i would find a installed program like the one i just installed which is ircd-hybrid
<ubotu> miltos: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<infocrash> i think automatix site no longer works
<coreymon77> but look at the sites ubotu gave you
<coreymon77> those should help
<jasonthuis> hey guys
<coreymon77> miltos: apt-cache search [keyword]  is you friend
<jasonthuis> how can i get a mix of ps/2 and usb mouses/keynoards to work?
<Hrontore> okay a freeciv question, where is the "meet" butten (im in the players menu and i dont see it)
<jasonthuis> keyboards*
<infocrash> i'm all for free codecs but, my mp3 player does not support ogg nor theora
<miltos> ok coreymon77...for what word should I search for install xvid codec? xvid?
<coreymon77> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<infocrash> which is what keeps me using mp3 and dvix
<coreymon77> miltos: look at those sites
<pirothezero> anyone running a core duo system?
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> anyone here has beryl working on an ati card? I for f*ks sake do not get any window borders
<jasonthuis> how can i get a mix of ps/2 and usb mouses/keyboards to work?
<coreymon77> jasonthuis: they should just work
<jasonthuis> they dont
<coreymon77> jasonthuis: what keyboard/mouse
<Hrontore> okay a freeciv question, where is the "meet" butten (im in the players menu and i dont see it)
<Hrontore> is there another way to declear war?
<jasonthuis> dunno
<coreymon77> jasonthuis: i cant help you if i dont know what im working with
<jasonthuis> i have a mix, i have usb mouse and ps2 keyboard, but sometimes i have it other way around
<coreymon77> what mouse
<coreymon77> and what keyboard
<jasonthuis> a blue with microsoft on it
<jasonthuis> an acer keyboard
<miltos> Sometimes there is a need for an off-line repository for kubunt-ubuntu. Does such a thing exist?
<coreymon77> miltos: and why is there this need?
<FOAD> Hi.
<coreymon77> FOAD: hi
<FOAD> Trying to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu.
<miltos> cause sometimes ppl don't have access to the net...
<FOAD> So I apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop and then (when that didn't work) kde.
<FOAD> But all that happens on boot is a login screen, and after that the blue background.
<FOAD> But that's all.
<FOAD> What am I doing wrong?
<coreymon77> FOAD: what do you mean, when that didnt work?
<FOAD> When I just got a login screen and then a blue background.
<FOAD> And a mouse cursor.
<coreymon77> miltos: when that happens, your first priority should be to get back on the net
<FOAD> But nothing to click or nothing.
<coreymon77> miltos: and that is slightly pointless, it will have all old packages
<avieira> quit
<FOAD> So... help?
<blue> is there a key to disable the kubuntu boot logo - if i want to see what services slow the boots process down?
<HymnToLife> blue, edit the kernel line in your menu.lst and delete the "quiet"
<jasonthuis> help: adept doesnt work anymore
<blue> HymnToLife: ok thanks
<miltos> ok...but I can not see how can I install divx codec on the pages above...
<HymnToLife> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<FOAD> No help?
<coreymon77> FOAD: how did apt-get installing kubuntu-desktop not work?
<FOAD> I get the login screen, log in, then I get a blue background and a mouse cursor.  And that's it.
<miltos> Ok...no I get it...thnaks...
<FOAD> No mouse button does anything.
<miltos> no...-->now
<FOAD> There is nothing to click on.
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> FOAD: what distro did you come from
<FOAD> ubuntu
<coreymon77> well then
<coreymon77> for one thing'
<coreymon77> you should not install the kde meta package
<Cugel> Why not?
<FOAD> Yeah a little late for that now.
<coreymon77> because normal kde
<coreymon77> and kubuntu kde
<coreymon77> are fundementally different
<FOAD> Oh.
<AxlRose> can anyone help me figure out why X is using so much CPU...20% is way too high
<coreymon77> FOAD: and this fundemental difference is
<coreymon77> there is no root
<Cugel> Fundamentally different? You're the first one to say so, I believe.
<coreymon77> ubuntu uses sudo
<coreymon77> other distros dont
<FOAD> I acknowledge your information.
<FOAD> So what do I do to make it work?
<coreymon77> k/ubuntu dont have an actual root account
<blue> is there an easy way to switch from utf-8 to iso8859?
<HymnToLife> coreymon77, why am I using it on _all_ my systems then ?
<HymnToLife> sudo existed way before ubuntu
<Heavenquake> coreymon77: wrong. Debian Etch also have sudo. So why shouldn't other systems have it, too?
<coreymon77> HymnToLife: this is what i mean
<coreymon77> HymnToLife: of course all of them have sudo
<coreymon77> but
<AxlRose> coreymon77 you are wrong...Ubuntu does have a root account
<coreymon77> here is the difference
<FOAD> Yes.
<FOAD> I use it all the time.
<AxlRose> you just got log into X with it
<coreymon77> AxlRose: not really
<AxlRose> *can't log into
<coreymon77> exactly
<coreymon77> just let me explaion
<AxlRose> coremon77:  just because you can't use X does not mean it's not there
<FOAD> Anyhow, how do I get to use kubuntu
<FOAD> That's all I want to know.
<Cugel> sudo aptitude install kde-core   -- and then reboot. But you knew that.
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> wrong
<Cugel> corey: stop trolling or start making sense.
<coreymon77> in most distros, in order to get into root from a terminal
<Heavenquake> FOAD: you get the iso and burn it and boot it.
<coreymon77> you type simple su
<Heavenquake> coreymon77: you can do that in ubuntu too...
<FOAD> I want to boot from my HD without re-installing everthing.
<coreymon77> in k/ubuntu, the command is sudo -2
<coreymon77> suudo -s *'
<Heavenquake> coreymon77: you can use su too.
<FOAD> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/13/ubuntu-to-kubuntu-keeping-the-menus-clean/ - is that guy a moron, for example?
<AxlRose> you can su in kubuntu
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> let me prove my point
<AxlRose> i'm pretty sure it's not possible to have a unix system without root
<Heavenquake> AxlRose: you're right. It isn't
<coreymon77> AxlRose and Heavenquake, open up konsole
<coreymon77> AxlRose: there technically is a root, but not really
<FOAD> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9369 - or that one?
<HymnToLife> coreymon77, they maybe know better than you so you'd better give up
<AxlRose> coreymon77: :S
<cathal_> does kbuntu 6.10 use D-BUS or DCOP?
<coreymon77> let me prove my point
<coreymon77> all of you
<AxlRose> sure i'm in a console
<coreymon77> open up konsole
<Heavenquake> coreymon77: i just flip down yakuake if that's okay
<HymnToLife> define "technically" anyway
<AxlRose> and I typed SU
<AxlRose> bam...I'm root
<HymnToLife> there one or there is no
<HymnToLife> fact is, there is one
<HymnToLife> period
<coreymon77> its asks you for a password right
<coreymon77> try putting in your password
<AxlRose> yea
<Cugel> So what's the difference between su and sudo, again?
<AxlRose> you have to enter the ROOT password
<coreymon77> i know
<AxlRose> not your password
<HymnToLife> Cugel, su lets lou Switch User
<coreymon77> try entering your root password
<HymnToLife> sudo lets you run a command as another user
<AxlRose> yes
<coreymon77> see if it works
<AxlRose> It does
<Heavenquake> coreymon77:
<Heavenquake> per@desktop:~/Desktop$ su
<Heavenquake> Password:
<Heavenquake> root@desktop:/home/per/Desktop#
<toter> hi to you all... i'm having problems. i'm trying to install kde 4 "3.80.3" on my kubuntu edgy...
<FOAD> How do I get Kubuntu to work, I don't care about the intricacies in re: su vs. sudo.
<HymnToLife> FOAD, sadly, this channel does not revolve around tou
<HymnToLife> you*
<toter> i followed the instructions provided by this website: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.3.php
<coreymon77> look, try using sudo -s in any other distro
<coreymon77> it does not exist
<FOAD> Ohh that's right.
<HymnToLife> of course it does
<FOAD> Sadly, this channel isn't here to help people.
<HymnToLife> I'm using it in Debian, Slackawre, Gentoo and FrerBSD
<shakour> need help with kubuntu
<HymnToLife> free*
<FOAD> shakour: too bad, that's not what this channel is for.
<Heavenquake> HymnToLife: nonetheless I think he's right in that the su vs sudo question belongs in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Heavenquake> but hell -.-
<shakour> can you direct me?
<cathal_> FOAD: ur not helping things
<AxlRose> FOAD:  sudo  apt-get installl kdesktop
<Heavenquake> shakour: what is your problem?
<FOAD> cathal_: and you are?
<HymnToLife> maybe but I don't like the "I don't ccare about what you're taling about so help me NOW !" attitude
<Heavenquake> AxlRose: isn't it kubuntu-desktop?
<shakour> I want to install an Nvidia driver
<cathal_> toter: im actually install kde4 myself at the moment, whats up?
<FOAD> Maybe but I'm asking about A and spelling out the details and I get non-answers and questions about what I already spelled out.
<AxlRose> Heavenquake:  I thought it was...but I opened adept and I can't find it anymore lol
<FOAD> I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<toter> cathal_: thanks for replying
<HymnToLife> !patience | FOAD
<ubotu> FOAD: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<FOAD> I did apt-get install kde.
<AxlRose> FOAD: you don't have to do install kde...I know that
<FOAD> I get an empty blue screen and a mouse cursos.
<hans_> cool.... kubuntu within 30 minutes on my new MacBookPro
<hans_> me likees
<FOAD> cursor.
<Heavenquake> AxlRose: as far as I am concerned, kdesktop is just the desktop. eg the one showing wallpaper and icons and stuff
<FOAD> And nothing more.
<shakour> it's asking me to exit x server though
<Heavenquake> *as far as I know
<AxlRose> FOAD:  kubunt desktop should have done it
<toter> I tried to correct the problem by adding the following line on my /etc/apt/sources.list
<FOAD> Axl: but it didn't.
<AxlRose> Heavenquake: i think you are right
<toter> "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main"
<FOAD> Axl: so what's next.
<Heavenquake> FOAD: try logging out of your session, and choose KDE as your next session
<coreymon77> if there wasnt a difference between the two, why would they tell you to install kde through the kubuntu-desktop package instead of just kde
<FOAD> I rebooted, and did that.
<AxlRose> FOAD:  have you checked the ubuntu forums...I'm almost positive the guide is on there...let me check
<hans_> anywayy... off to the party
<hans_> :rock:
<toter> but it didn't work...
<Heavenquake> coreymon77: because kubuntu-desktop contains much more Ubuntu-bugs.. uhmm... I mean features :D
<Cugel> Axl: I did see a similar problem FOAD's having, in that case for XFCE. Unsolved, though.
<FOAD> It didn't work.
<AxlRose> FOAD:  I can't remember if you have to enter exec startkde in ur xinitrc file
<toter> i got the following error by running "sudo apt-get update"
<coreymon77> Heavenquake: no, kubuntu is just ubuntu kde on it
<Heavenquake> FOAD: what exactly does "didn't work" mean?
<Heavenquake> coreymon77: wrong. Kubuntu is just ubuntu with a buggy kde on it
<toter> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<FOAD> Heaven: again (4th time) all I get is the blue background and a mouse cursor.
<FOAD> Can't click anything.
<Heavenquake> FOAD: try reinstalling the package.
<coreymon77> its different
<HymnToLife> Heavenquake, and all the cheesy Kubuntu artworks :p
<FOAD> Heaven: which package.
<cathal_> toter: yea you need to add the key, i have been doing it differently so give me a minute to look
<Heavenquake> HymnToLife: i count that as a bug ;)
<HymnToLife> toter, youshould read the page more carefully...
<Heavenquake> FOAD: sudo aptitude remove kde kubuntu-desktop . and then sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<AxlRose> FOAD:  do you get the ubuntu login screen?
<FOAD> Axl: yes
<toter> HymnToLife, the line to be added on /etc/apt/sources.list provided by the kubuntu website is wrong
<toter> it gives a 404 error
<AxlRose> FOAD:  and when you click you want a kde session is freezes?
<HymnToLife> toter, maybe you should report it to the website's staff then
<FOAD> No.  I get a blue screen and a mouse cursor I can move around and nothing else.
<coreymon77> toter: your problem is that you do not have the gpg key for the package
<HymnToLife> FOAD, do you have Gnome installed and if so, does it work ?
<Heavenquake> FOAD: did you try performing the actions I told you?
<FOAD> No freeze, I can drop to a console and kill kdm and run gdm to get a working system, gnome.
<toter> but... nobody is having this problem when trying to install kde 4 3.80.3?
<FOAD> Gnome works.
<FOAD> Heaven: working on it.
<toter> i'm not an advanced user
<AxlRose> FOAD:  hmm by blue screen sdo you mean like a blue wallpaper or a falt blue screen
<tfault> How do I select the default sound-card for ALSA?
<coreymon77> toter:  wrong, plenty of people, including me had this problem
<FOAD> Wallpaper./
<HymnToLife> toter, you added the line to your sources.list, now what's the problem ?
<Heavenquake> AxlRose: hopefully he means a blue wallpaper and not a BSOD ;)
<toter> i get the following error
<toter> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<AxlRose> Heavenquake:  for sure haha
<coreymon77> exactly
<coreymon77> HymnToLife: his sources.list is not the problem
<HymnToLife> toter, run the wget and sudo apt-key commands as shown here : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php
<coreymon77> listen to me
<jeanclaude> may i get in your conversation
<cathal_> toter: i was about to say your line is incorrect. Do u get the same error when u add the correct line deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ ./
<coreymon77> do this
<coreymon77> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<FOAD> Heaven: ok.  didn't seem to change a lot.
<coreymon77> in konsole
<HymnToLife> cathal_, his line is correct
<FOAD> But let's try.
<jeanclaude> I am a new user
<HymnToLife> the Kubuntu.org guys just forgot to add the instructionabvout the apt keuy on the page
<jeanclaude> And i do not know how to do
<coreymon77> toter: type this into konsole wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<HymnToLife> coreymon77, already told him that
<archangel_> switched 2 more peeps to the world of linux
<AxlRose> jeanclause: go ahead i'm listening
<AxlRose> jeanclaude: go ahead i'm listening
<toter> cathal_: i'll try to run the line you provided... hold on...
<jeanclaude> and worst ! I'm not realy good in english
<jeanclaude> Thanks axlrose
<BrettV> Which is the most user friendly distro of linux
<AxlRose> jeanclaude:  what are you having problems with
<BrettV> ?
<neildarlow> archangel_: only two? how long will it take you to convert the rest? :)
<jeanclaude> I try to connect my messagerie
<archangel_> only a few at a time
<toter> cathal_: i got the following error
<cathal_> toter: maybe u shouldn't :-) id say follow what the lads are saying. Im compiling everything manualy so im doing it a different way
<toter> Err http://kubuntu.org ./ Packages
<toter>   404 Not Found
<AxlRose> BrettV:  Mandriva i've head is damn easy
<Cugel> I've managed to convert a few people -- it's about time I returned to Windows XP ;-)
<archangel_> :o)  hehe
<coreymon77> toter: listen to what i said
<jeanclaude> Where is BrettV
<neildarlow> BrettV: SimplyMEPIS is ... simple to install
<BrettV> AxlRose: Madriva? I have never heard of that one
<AxlRose> jeanclaude: Messenger? is that what you mean
<BrettV> jeanclaude: i am in vegas
<archangel_> mandriva is pretty cool I had that once, and Suse isnt bad, but they prefer businesses
<BrettV> neildarlow: Besides the install
<AxlRose> BrettV:  It used to be called Mandrake
<BrettV> archangel_: what do you mean Suse prefers buisness?
<neildarlow> BrettV: it's a nice distribution. good for newcomers
<archangel_> yeah, thats when I had it
<BrettV> AxlRose: oh they changed the name? I have heard of Mardrake
<jeanclaude> Befor when i was with Thunderbird with Windows, it was easy
<neildarlow> BrettV: and it's based on Ubuntu
<jeanclaude> But now, with the experiment of Linus (Ubuntu) it seams more difficult
<BrettV> So it is really similiar to Kubuntu?
<AxlRose> BrettV:  yep...i've never personally used it...but it's well known as a beginners linux
<FOAD> Heavenquake: thank you.
<BrettV> AxlRose: I think i will try that one
<archangel_> Suse was bought out by Novel (a networking co.) and their main target of business is corperations
<AxlRose> FOAD:  You got it?
<Heavenquake> FOAD: It did the job? :)
<jsiris> jeanclaude: thunderbird is also available for linux.
<FOAD> Yes.
<Heavenquake> Great
<jeanclaude> I suppose that this is the same cause it opens with Kubuntu
<neildarlow> BrettV: SimplyMEPIS plays media, java applets etc. out of the box. it's very user oriented
<archangel_> Suse is based out of Germany
<FOAD> Everything looks all weird and stuff on monitor two is strange, but we gotta start somewhere.
<jeanclaude> I know but i enter my identifiant and the number for connection but it doen'ty fonction
<BrettV> cool thanks guys... i am going to format my computer a few times and try to learn something... i am going to try both Simply and Madriva
* Heavenquake looks forward to Fedora Core 7 . Could be a nice replacement for gNewSense on the laptop.
<archangel_> SimplyMepis needs to work on their website some more
<neildarlow> BrettV: try it. it comes as a liveCD that you can install to disk
<AxlRose> BrettV:  goodluck
<BrettV> neildarlow: oh wow thats all you had to say
<BrettV> thanks
<koli> hello people
<archangel_> All the impression I get when I'm there is an old man trying to sell his book
<koli> i cannot play mp3 in amarok
<hal> hola hola
<neildarlow> archangel_: i think the distribution has a higher priority than the website. limited manpower.
<jsiris> jeanclaude: it *should* work just the same. no typo anywhere?
<AxlRose> koli:  it shoud ask you to install codeccs
<koli> when it tries to install mp3 support it does fetch and looks like installing something
<jeanclaude> Ok Guy Iwill be back for more info. I have to quit
<koli> in fact they dont get installed at all
<jsiris> koli: already restarted amarok?
<koli> yes
<archangel_> yeah, it looks like it
<pirothezero> !kernel | pirothezero
<jsiris> koli: which backend uses amarok?
<toter> HymnToLife: the website you provided with some gpg commands WORKED! thanks!
<toter> I would never know
<koli> what is the backend?
<AxlRose> so who wants to help me figure out why X is using 20% CPU constatntly
<jhutchins> jeanclaude: Would this be easier for you in #kubuntu-fr ?
<jsiris> koli: the player engine
<cathal_> xine
<koli> xine
<HymnToLife> toter, yeah, I'll tell the Kubuntu.org guys about that
<jhutchins> AxlRose: beryl?
<HymnToLife> they forgot to add it on the page
<coreymon77> jhutchins: you are back!
<jhutchins> Intermittently.
<AxlRose> jhutchins:  nope
<toter> i'll live on this channel from now on
<toter> :)
<jsiris> koli: in short: you can dl a xine version that supports mp3
<jhutchins> AxlRose: Everything that happens in a GUI wondow cause X to use CPU.
<koli> how?
<AxlRose> jhutchins:  I don't know what happened...at idle my system would use like 5% cpu(superkaramba was usung that) but now the minimum CPU is like 20
<coreymon77> jhutchins: okay, so, you said that our last resort was to uninstall and reinstall the alsa packages
<archangel_> I didnt realize how hard it would be to get a good game installed
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Yes.
<jsiris> koli: you need to enable a repo that supports it.
<coreymon77> okay
<archangel_> with descent graphics
<cathal_> koli: amarok-xine - search for it in Adept
<coreymon77> this is major stuff
<coreymon77> so
<coreymon77> jhutchins: walk me through this
<jhutchins> archangel_: Maybe because people expect to be paid for creating hours of incredible graphics?
<AxlRose> jhutchins:  so something must have changed or something....because there is HDD activity every couple of seconds
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Oy.
<koli> cathal_ it is alredy installed
<jsiris> cathal_: i think the xine version is the ubuntu-standart crippled one.
<jhutchins> You realize I'm not even on a kubuntu machine here...
<AxlRose> jhutchins:  and when the HDD  flashes there is lag on the screen, and in games and what not
<jsiris> koli: can you pm me?
<neildarlow> AxlRose: my system accesses disk very second even at idle
<jhutchins> coreymon77: Let me grab my cheatsheet.
<toter> i'll install kde4 now. buy guys! thanks!
<archangel_> they should, to be honest
<jhutchins> AxlRose: Sounds like you're swapping.
<archangel_> I would happly pay for every 'good' game
<koli> no jsiris
<jhutchins> AxlRose: Then again, programs write to the log pretty regularly.
<jsiris> koli: join #jsiris then
<AxlRose> jhutchins:  you would thinkg that...but I'm using 0mb swap
<coreymon77> jhutchins: pm
<jermain> hi everyone
<FOAD> Ok, now the resolution on my main screen is too high.  When I go to the Monitor & Display settings it tells me "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded".
<FOAD> Help....
<AxlRose> FOAD:  what are u using for a video card
<ScarFreewill> is it possable to take drivers from one disto to another?
<neildarlow> ScarFreewill: not safely :)
<ScarFreewill> (non-property)
<pirothezero> to upgrade my kernal for 2.6.17 to 2.6.19 or newer do I just download it off kernel.org?
<FOAD> Some newish nvidia thing.
<AxlRose> FOAD:  what drivers are u using for the nvidia
<ScarFreewill> neildarlow: would you just like cp it?
<neildarlow> ScarFreewill: i wouldn't do it. period.
<AxlRose> FOAD:  are you using Nvidia drivers or kernel sources
<hitmanWilly> pirothezero, heres a link for a how-to kernel compile http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<FOAD> Axl: nvidia drivers.
<pirothezero> ty hitmanWilly
<ScarFreewill> neildarlow: would *someone you don't know just like cp it?
<ScarFreewill> lol
<AxlRose> FOAD:  hmm I'm not sure then
<hitmanWilly> pirothezero, i used it for mine
<ricmik> uh.. hi!
<AxlRose> FOAD:  I use ATI...but I had that same problem as you when using kernel sources
<ricmik> I'm using Kubuntu on a laptop.. how do I enable video-out? ;)
<FOAD> Ah.
<ricmik> I'm trying to connect a TV
<AxlRose> FOAD:  look at you /etc/X11/xorg.conf for me
<AxlRose> FOAD:  and tell me what driver it's using.....it should be either nvidia...but it might be nv
<FOAD> Section "Device" Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] [0] " Driver          "nvidia"
<FOAD> Axl: like that?
<AxlRose> FOAD:  ya thats right
<archangel_> hey folks, I am having a hard time using ktorrent
<archangel_> can I just d/l 1 song and not the whole cd?
<jsiris> ricmik: have you tried the control center --> connected devices (rough translation)
<AxlRose> archangel:  ktorrent sucks haha
<archangel_> lol I agree
<jhutchins> archangel_: You can only download what other people upload.
<Cugel> I agree about ktorrent -- it's really, really bad. And I did use the latest version.
<jsiris> archangel_: i disagree. you can download single files
<jhutchins> archangel_: You can't select a file within a torrent and download just that.
<FOAD> So, I'm SOL is what you're saying?
<FOAD> Or what?
<AxlRose> FOAD:  i'm not sure...I'm not familair with Nvidia support
<FOAD> Okay.
<AxlRose> FOAD:  sorry
<FOAD> Well, so much for KDE.
<archangel_> I'm trying to find a 'limewire' like prog
<jhutchins> Really not a KDE problem but an Xorg problem there with FOAD.
<archangel_> oh wait, limewire is available as opensource
<jhutchins> archangel_: We try not to get too far into P2P stuff here.
<Cugel> xorg problem --- I'm not sure.
<archangel_> wow, didnt know that
<jhutchins> archangel_: If you do need help, at least PRETEND you're downloading legitimate stuff like linux CD's and such.
<archangel_> sorry hutch
* jhutchins checks his Dr. Who torrents...
<Toran> Hey guys, I have an iPod. When I plug it in, KDE automatically mounts it and puts an icon on my desktop, and amaroK also automatically accesses it. How can I keep it from automatically mounting? I don't want it to mount, I just want it to show up in amarok as being connected.
<FOAD> Thanks for the help, but at least Gnome just works.
<FOAD> And KDE just doesn't.
<FOAD> Shame.
<archangel_> if it doesnt mount I dont know if you will be able to write to it
<jhutchins> FOAD: Same base install?
<FOAD> jhutchins: what do you mean.
<jhutchins> FOAD: Did you install kde-desktop on top of ubuntu, or did you do a fresh kubuntu install?
<FOAD> The former.
<archangel_> lol, has anyone read the IE7 reviews?
<jhutchins> And you can choose Gnome from the boot manager, but not KDE?
<jhutchins> Toran: Yeah, Amarok has to mount it to read/write it.
<FOAD> jhutchins: thanks to Heavenquake I got to start KDE, but the resolution of my main monitor is all wrong and KDE refuses to give me the options to remedy this.
<FOAD> Claiming I have to research modules or something arcane beyond me.
<labadaba> #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny
<labadaba> #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny
<labadaba> #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny
<labadaba> #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny
<labadaba> #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny #Funny
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<jhutchins> FOAD: Do you have krandrtray?
<FOAD> I have no idea.
<FOAD> [1]  ~% locate krandrtray                       [dok@dinah ttypts/4 22:23 24/02] 
<FOAD> /usr/share/applications/kde/krandrtray.desktop
<FOAD> /usr/bin/krandrtray
<jhutchins> FOAD: I think it's standard, you can launch it from Alt-F2, it might help.
<FOAD> I guess yes.
<jhutchins> xvidtune might help too.
<Cugel> hutchins: thanks, didn't know about that little tool.
<jhutchins> gtg, back in a while.
<FOAD> Let me try it.
<Cugel> He's getting angrier. Linux demands people to perservere!
<tanakorn> Hello , i need Linux authencication gateway application, can anyone suggest me ?
<Cugel> tanakom: what do you mean, something like the wallet?
<raylu> I'm trying to install StepMania from source. I downloaded the binaries and they work, so I know I have the dependencies
<raylu> but when I run ./configure, I get the following message:
<raylu> configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found.
<Cugel> Install opengl first?
<slow-motion> n8
<raylu> But it is installed. I can even run CS1.6 with OpenGL
<FOAD> Okay.
<raylu> and Beryl (that's GL too, right?)
<FOAD> I don't know what krandrtray is supposed to do, but it does precisely nothing.
<SSJ_GZ> raylu: You need the opengl *development* packages.
<SSJ_GZ> raylu: I'll see if I can find the package names.
<raylu> libghc6-opengl-dev?
<raylu> libgl1-mesa-dev?
<SSJ_GZ> raylu: Sounds promising :)
<raylu> oh crap. If this was the problem, I'm going to feel retarded.
<raylu> I thought I already had that installed.
<raylu> woo hoo. It got past that, now it needs a GLU library. I'll go find that
<lucas_> Hell
<lucas_> o
<lucas_> ^^
<lucas_> I have a question about the third developpment snapshot
<Cugel> ...install the fourth!
<lucas_> Cugel: ?? You mean I use the trunk ?
<SlackRat> kubuntu forums still down? anyone know why?
<lucas_> in fact I want to begin coding for kde4 and want to setup the kde 4 environement
<lucas_> and I wonder if the kubuntu packages of kde 4 are enough
<jsiris> lucas_: enough to do what?
<lucas_> begin coding for any kde 4 app I downlaod the sources
<raylu> whats with all the joining and leaving \=
<raylu> So...many...packages...I...need...grrr...........
<jsiris> lucas_: they sure will run a kde4 session but you might want to take a look here:
<lucas_> jsiris: the trunk ?
<jsiris> lucas_: the new developer wiki
<lucas_> jsiris:  where ?
<jsiris> lucas_: i forgot the url devnew.kde.org something like that
<jsiris> looking for it
<lucas_> thanks
<jsiris> developernew.kde.org
<lucas_> ok thank you
<lucas_> seems to be what I need
<lucas_> jsiris: thank you very much
<jsiris> lucas_: np. ur welcome.
<raylu> OH MY GOD
<raylu> it configured!
<Dr_willis> Call the papers!
<Dr_willis> alert the president!
<Dr_willis> :)
<raylu> i'd like to, but it errors on make
<raylu> would you like to see a pastebin of it?
* Alzi2 lays a home phone on a paper and calls to the home phone with a mobile phone, therefore calling the papers. After he has talked to the papers, and ate some cookies and donuts and said "D'OH! my shoelace has been eaten by a giant sumo wrestler!" he lays his head on a pillow and goes to sleep.
<raylu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7399/
<ryanakca> hmm... how do I restore Kubuntu to it's default appearance?
* ryanakca changed the look of it... and... I'm trying to change it back...
<jsiris> ryanakca: there s a default button in kcontrol..
<jsiris> ryanakca: .. did you try that one?
<bfdhud> Anyone know of a KDM theme manager for kubuntu?
<jsiris> bfdhud: there used to be one on kde.apps
<bfdhud> jsiris it was for 5.10 won't work.
<jsiris> bfdhud: did u try to compile the source? --> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22120
<FOAD> So it's impossible to adjust the resolution.  Wonderful.
<bfdhud> jsiris not sure how
<AxlRose> anyone here using the FGLRX radeon drivers
<jsiris> bfdhud: roughly: dl the source, extract, compile, install
<jsiris> AxlRose: i am.
<AxlRose> jsiris:  did you upgrade them recently?
<jsiris> bfdhud: i can assist you through the process.
<jsiris> AxlRose: yes. and it stopped working, is it that?
<bfdhud> jsiris, thanks. I'm trying to d/l source now.
<AxlRose> jsiris:  well it works...but Direct rendering doesn't
<jsiris> AxlRose: that s what i call non functional for the closed driver. the open source driver does even a better job at the basic gl renderings..
<AxlRose> AxlRose:  which are the open source...the ones that come with X or Kernel
<jsiris> AxlRose: but seriously i thought it was just me messing it up somewhere, i just did a clean re-install and reconfig of xorg.
<jsiris> AxlRose: still didnt do the check if it worked tho
<AxlRose> jsiris: how do I downgrade the drivers
<jsiris> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AxlRose> jsiris:  no...I want to still use FGL I just want the older version
<jsiris> AxlRose: oh. i think if you installed stuff with the ati-script, you can overwrite with the ones that are in the universe somewhere
<FOAD> My verdict: Kubuntu is worthless.  I'll try it again in a year or so.
<Dr_willis> and we value your oponin sooooooooooo much
<AxlRose> jisiris:  I think we are confusing eachother.....I installed the fglrx drivers from the universe....everything was working fine until I updated to the new version.....so now I just want the older version of fglrx back
* Dr_willis changes his res with krandtray a few times to show off....
<Dr_willis> :)
<jhutchins> Some people aren't ready for Linux.  They should stick to Windows.
<pirothezero> so what areas other then flash, do you run into problems when you go with 64 bit?
<Dr_willis> SOme people are not ready to leave the womb.... :)
<Dr_willis> pirothezero,  java, wine, vmware, emulators.
<Dr_willis> pirothezero,  some drivers
<jsiris> AxlRose: did they update the drivers in the verse? idk. but i think *someotherpackage* (tm) screwed things up
<jhutchins> I'm betting he used some gnomish tool to set his display up in ubuntu, and it didn't write the settings to xorg.conf or anywhere kde can access them.
<cpk1> imo 64bit isnt really worth it
<jhutchins> pirothezero: I was googling on that the other day, it seems that people have found work-arounds for most of the multimedia stuff.
<AxlRose> jsiris:  yes they updated it...so I updated also and it did more harm then good
<cpk1> you can just use a chroot for multimedia stuff
<AxlRose> jsiris:  so i'm just trying to find out how to go downgrade one version
<SlackRat> i want a womb with a view
<SlackRat> i know that, because tyler knows that
<jhutchins> AxlRose: I'm pretty sure you can specify a version number to apt.
<jsiris> AxlRose: cannot help with that, sry i ll check if the drivers from atis page work
<jsiris> bbl
<AxlRose> hey
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<AxlRose> jsiris:  so which version of the drivers to u use
<AxlRose> jsiris:  the ones that come with X or the kernel drivers
<cpk1> AxlRose: also, to get it at that version so it doesnt try to upgrade it use aptitude hold or place I cant remember which
<pirothezero> jhutchins: ya like youtube in mplayer apparently
<pirothezero> java will be a problem though i sorta need that
<pirothezero> w.e guess ill just stay at 32 then
<jhutchins> pirothezero: That is the easy way to go.
<jsiris> AxlRose: 8.33.6
<jhutchins> pirothezero: But keep scanning the 'net, progress is being made.
<cpk1> or if you do go 64 make a 32bit chroot enviroment
<Sanne> pirothezero: this may help (also check the wiki about 64 bit): http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=134
<jhutchins> pirothezero: A month or two ago nobody had the w32codec stuff working on 64b at all, now they've gotten around it with xine and mplayer.
<AxlRose> jsiris:  I meant r u using fglrx(closed source)  radeon(kernel) or ati(x)
<jsiris> AxlRose: they are from ati s page, i ll be back in a minute to see if they work. fglrx, the closed one, the broken one, the not well designed one..
<AxlRose> jsiris: ok haha
<jsiris> brb
<pirothezero> cool stuff thx
<sim55> hey how do i install window decorations?
<kalagio> hallo
<kalagio> does anybody knows how to enable the sound in a tv card ?
<kalagio> help me plz
<AxlRose> jsiris:  what did u find out
<jsiris> AxlRose: working. surprisingly
<kalagio> any help plz?
<jsiris> kalagio: yes?
<AxlRose> jsiris:  well you have  a newer version than me...and you got it from their website instead of apt-get universe?
<sim55> hey what do i need to install in order to compile
<KiPSeRoN> !kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<sim55> i cant do ./configure/make etc
<kalagio> i would like to enable sound in a tv card
<AxlRose> sim55:  there is a dev pack somehwere
<kalagio> i have video but not sound
<AxlRose> sim55: i don't remember the exact name
<clau> kalagio: it should be enabled by default ;)
<sim55> AxlRose: im trying to isntall window decs its so hard man
<jsiris> sim55: sudo apt-get build-essential
<ronniew> hey, propably a stupid question, but how do i edit my /etc/x11/xorg.conf file, i cant save it?
<kalagio> sim55 no
<raylu> ronniew, kdesu kate
<clau> ronniew: only root can change that
<kalagio> i cant hear nothing
<clau> try sudo
<jsiris> kalagio: i have no experience with tv cards.
<raylu> ronniew, or use "kdesu kate" in the run dialog (alt+f2)
<Adydas> ronniew: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clau> kalagio: maybe cable missing? is it an older card?
<ronniew> cant login as root says root login not allowed
<ronniew> i'll try that
<sim55> kalagio: how do u install window decs
<jsiris> ronniew: the root account is deactivated in (k)ubuntu.
<raylu> I tried make on StepMania after configure finished and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7399/. Any help?
<kalagio> sim 55i am a new user and i dont know what are you talking about
<ronniew> i enabled it, still got: root login not allowed
<sim55> kalagio:  window decorations for kde
<kalagio> sim 55 if u can be more specific
<ronniew> added root to my usergrp aswell
<Adydas> use su
<raylu> ronniew, you don't need to enable root. Use kdesu kate
<jsiris> sim55: which deco?
<ScarFreewill> whats the command to use apt to full update my pkgs
<sim55> jsiris: any?
<kalagio> clau on windows it works without cable
<Adydas> sudo apt-get update
<clau> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Adydas> then
<Adydas> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jsiris> sim55: some need to be compiled, others are in the verse
<ScarFreewill> thx
<clau> kalagio: oh... which program do you use?
<sim55> jsiris: how do i know which ones are in verse how can i chekc
<jsiris> sudo adept_manager
<kalagio> clau kdetv
<sim55> i have adept
<raylu> I tried make on StepMania after configure finished and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7399/. Any help?
<clau> kal
<jsiris> sim55: there are some kwin-styles
<sim55> ok
<jsiris> sim55: u can find more on kde-look ofc
<clau> kalagio: have you tries to run it from the console? maybe you get some helpful error messages :)
<Contrast> What's up, everyone?
<jsiris> sim55: those need to be compiled, probably.
<clau> I can't try it out because it crashes my whole system :)
<Contrast> Have any users of the nVidia proprietary driver had problems when switching their display resolution?
<kalagio> clau i think that something happens with alsa and oss
<kalagio> claus when i open the program it is already set to mute
<clau> have you tried other programs?
<jsiris> try "aoss kdetv"
<kalagio> clau yes but it is the only one i get signal
<jsiris> kalagio: ^^
<ronniew> brb,  got 2 sessions running :/
<clau> and does the sound work with the other ones?
<clau> because, from my experience: kdetv crashes, tvtime works just fine
<Contrast> Are there any users of the nVidia proprietary driver in here?
<kalagio> clau with the others i have neither sound  nor image
<jsiris> kalagio: does aoss kdetv do anything for you?
<kalagio> jsiris i am downloading it
<kalagio> jsiris to tell you the truth i can not find it
<jsiris> kalagio: looking it up..
<kalagio> jsiris thanks
<jsiris> kalagio: do you have libasound2 installed?
<kalagio> jsiris no
<kalagio> jsiris is it something close to alsamixer
<kalagio> jsiris sorry but it is my first day wit linux
<jsiris> kalagio: idk which package provides aoss. aoss works as a wrapper do allow different apps at the same time to access the sound device.
<jsiris> kalagio: do you have anything running that can use the sound device?
<kalagio> jsiris tell me one
<jsiris> amarok
<jsiris> xmms
<jsiris> mplayer
<jsiris> kaffeine
<jsiris> kmplayer
<jsiris> codeine
<Contrast> kalagio: Did you already disable the KDE sound system in System Settings?
<kalagio> jsiris i have amarol
<kalagio> amarok
<kalagio> contrast no
<Contrast> I would try that first. I have to do that every time I run Audacity (an audio editing program).
<kalagio> contrast how i can do it
<KiPSeRoN> somone know how i can clear the ksmoothdock configertions that i choose
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<Contrast> I'm guessing you're getting an error along the lines of, "Could not initiate sound device" for whatever program you're trying to run?
<Contrast> KiPSeRoN, did you already look in your home folder?
<kalagio> contrast i can hear sounds and music
<KiPSeRoN> what folder
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<kalagio> jsiris ?
<KiPSeRoN> contrast
<jsiris> kalagio:
<KiPSeRoN> no have folder like ksmoothdock
<KiPSeRoN> or somthing like this
<jhutchins> jsiris: oss is obsolete, most systems use alsa now.
<kalagio> jsiris can i do something with amarok?
<jsiris> kalagio: play sound. does it?
<Contrast> KiPSeRoN, you have "Show hidden folders" checked, right?
<jsiris> jhutchins: which package provides aoss?
<x_link> Hi.. just installed Kubuntu 6.10
<x_link> How do I change my user name, I'm oe
<x_link> oem.
<jhutchins> jsiris: No Idea, but this will tell you how to find out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<kalagio> jsiris i couldn't foind aoss
<x_link> When I installed it then it told me to do oem-config-prepare
<x_link> But it doesn't work
<Contrast> kalagio, KMenu -> System Settings -> Sound System -> Enable the sound system.
<jhutchins> jsiris: I think you shouldn't need aoss.
<jsiris> jhutchins: i do.
<KiPSeRoN> yes
<Contrast> kalagio: Try unchecking that, hitting Apply, and then trying again to do whatever you're trying to do.
<jsiris> kalagio: first things first. can you hear music when you try to play something with amarok?
<Contrast> kiPSeRoN, try searching your home folder for *ksmoothdock*
<KiPSeRoN> thanks i find
<kalagio> jsiris yes i can
<jhutchins> jsiris: apt-get install aoss then.
<Contrast> Just because Amarok can play music files doesn't mean whatever program you're trying to use can get control of the sound system. I can play files fine in Amarok, but if I want to use Audacity, I have to shut down the KDE sound system.
<x_link> hrmm ok
<Contrast> kalagio, did you try what I said in the System Settings?
<jhutchins> Contrast: Check to see what your settings are in amarok and audacity.
<jsiris> kalagio: what exactly does kdetv say in console concerning the sound device?
<jhutchins> Contrast: If you're not set to use alsa, try that.
<kalagio> contrast it doesn't work
<jhutchins> Contrast: That may make sound system sharing easier.
<kalagio> contrast it says something about vl4..
<jhutchins> v4l maybe?
<kalagio> jsiris wait
<Contrast> Thanks for the tip...
<jhutchins> kalagio: What it says is probably significant and more useful in helping you than "it doesn't work".
<jhutchins> !pastebin
<clau> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Contrast> On a completely unrelated note, are there any users of the nVidia proprietary drivers in here who have problems when changing their display resolution?
<jhutchins> Contrast: Oh yeah.
<kalagio> jhutchins i am sorry
<jhutchins> Contrast: One guy just quit in disgust over it.
<Contrast> Any workarounds?
<Contrast> It drives me F***ING CRAZY. >=(
<Contrast> Heh.
<jhutchins> Contrast: I would say look on #xorg and google your video card, there are probably ways to get more modelines available.
<Contrast> Well, the modelines are there. It's working perfectly fine at the moment...
<jhutchins> Contrast: krandrtray?
<jhutchins> !krandrtray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krandrtray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> !find krandrtray
<ubotu> File krandrtray found in kcontrol, kde4base, kdebase-dbg
<Contrast> But if I shutdown/reboot my computer, or otherwise restart the X server, it goes back to 1280x1024 (which looks terrible on the monitor I'm using (a widescreen television).
<jhutchins> Ah, you need to set a DEFAULT res then.
<jhutchins> Perhaps in xorg.conf, or using dpkg.
<jhutchins> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Contrast> Had a look at xorg.conf, didn't see anything in there that explicitly tells X which resolution to use. It just lists all the possible resolutions.
<Contrast> Whenever I change the resolution in System Settings (as root or otherwise), the system falls back to the open nvidia driver when I restart X.
<om3ga> ok dumb ? how do i get into my ipconfigurations in terminal
<Contrast> om3ga:, asking how to do something in the terminal is never a dumb question. Sorry I don't have the answer. :D
<jhutchins> om3ga: sudo ifconfig, sudo vi /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-<device>
<clau> om3ga: you have to be more specific :)
<kalagio> jsiris after closing kde i cant have image
<om3ga> ty
<kalagio> jsiris i will tell when  i open the program
<jsiris> kalagio: alt+f2 --> konsole
<jsiris> kalagio: in there, type 'kdetv'
<kalagio> jsiris and then
<jsiris> kalagio: copy what it says to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jsiris> kalagio: then post the link :)
<om3ga> ok well my prob was i was at a wifi hot spot and couldnt connect to the sever for some reason
<kalagio> jsiris i have done it
<clau> kalagio: then paste the link
<jsiris> kalagio: yes, plz.
<kalagio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7404/
<kalagio> i am sorry for being so tiring
<Smorg> oh yes theres a kubuntu irc! :-D
<kalagio> jsiris can you see it?
<KiPSeRoN> !kxdocker
<Smorg> I just installed kubuntu on vmware... see how i like it before i make the big reformat ^^
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<jsiris> kalagio: yes. i saw it. i look again, but the error messages are beyond my knowledge i fear.
<clau> kalagio: it looks to me (not sure, of course) that maybe the card wasn't correctly detected
<pjesi> were is the kde cpu adjuster I am used to in other humble distributions?
<kalagio> clau how can i reinstall the card?
<kalagio> clau do you know any links with instructions?
<clau> which card do you have?
<kalagio> clau aver tv go 007 plus
<jsiris> kalagio: which version of kdetv r u running?
<kalagio> clau i have followed the instuctions from some forums but i haven't got any progress
<pjesi> guys, cpu frequently scaling?
<pjesi> frequency even
<pjesi> my laptop is always on full speed
<kalagio> clau o.8.8-1
<Contrast> pjesi, you already tried the power manager?
<kalagio> jsiris 0.8.9-1
<kalagio> jsiris sorry again i am a little bit  confused
<jsiris> kalagio: that is the latest. unfortunately the website appears to be down
<jsiris> kalagio: np.
<pjesi> Contrast: actually I was looking for it but it in not in CS
<Contrast> Is there not a battery icon in your system tray?
<pjesi> Contrast: yes there is, but it has no useful actions
<pjesi> only suspend and hibernate
<KiPSeRoN> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hendaus> hi all
<hendaus> how can i disable the  firewall kad on emule?
<jsiris> kalagio: i googled for one of the error messages, though i dunno if they were the sound related relevant ones. the best thing i can do is to mention the mailing list.
<cpk1> shouldnt rm -R *.db go through and remove anything that ends in .db in the parent dir and everything below it?
<Contrast> pjesi:, there should be something there that you can click to bring up the power management settings. From there, you can select performance, dynamic, or umm... I forget the other option, individually for when your system is running on the battery and for when it's plugged in.
<clau> kalagio: you should look at the boot messages to see if the card is properly recognized
<kalagio> gow can i do this?
<kalagio> how?
<KiPSeRoN> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pjesi> Contrast: I found the power manager, it has the following configuations: when below 5mins do [suspond,hibernate,shutdown] , when laptop lid is closed to ...
<pjesi> thats it
<clau> try cat /var/log/dmesg | grep bttv
<Contrast> Which release are you using?
<clau> or cat /var/log/dmesg | grep v4l
#kubuntu 2007-02-25
<jsiris> kalagio: if nothing helps, you may get additional help here: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kwintv
<clau> kalagio: or try maybe #v4l
<kalagio> clau
<pjesi> 6.20
<pjesi> 10 even
<SlackRat> thats it! the kubuntu forums have been down for hours! im going back to windows!
<kalagio> it sayws v4l2 driver version is loaded
<desi007> is there an easy howto for pdf printer to add in 6.10 :(
<hendaus>  ubotu i open amule from kubuntu,but the kad is off, is there any solution to fix it?
<SlackRat> :-P
<kalagio> clau and registered device video 0
<SlackRat> !uboto kad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto kad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clau> kalagio: could you paste all of it in pastebin again?
<kalagio> yes
<SlackRat> check the aMule site,,,,,,
<kristina> hi, how do you make fonts look nice on an lcd monitor again? sorry I forgot the command
<kalagio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7407/
<hendaus> SlackRat maybe coz i am using a router
<hendaus> but i dont know how to disable the firewall from it to work amule
<Dr_willis> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<SlackRat> dunnno, i just set it up about two days ago......stopped configuring it and got what i needed via a bittorent
<SlackRat> need to config it one o these days
<Contrast> pjesi:, still there?
<hendaus> SlackRat so what can i do to fix the problem????
<kalagio> clau ?
<clau> kalagio: hmm... my knowledge is unfortunately at its ends...
<clau> try #v4l
<KiPSeRoN> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KiPSeRoN> !nividia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KiPSeRoN> !nvidia
<tom__> join #beryl
<tom__> oops!sorry
<kalagio> clau thank you very much
<clau> kalagio: sorry I could't help you any further
<kalagio> i will ask in v4l
<clau> show them the pastebins
<clau> especially the first
<franklin> hi pplz, need help, how can i mount another linux partition?
<kalagio> thanks a lot
<clau> no prob.
<jsiris> franklin: mount /dev/something /where/it/should/be/mounted
<franklin> i'm new on this
<jsiris> franklin: alt+f2 --> konsole
<jsiris> franklin --> kcontrol
<jsiris> franklin: --> system settings --> partitions
<KiPSeRoN> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<heavy666> hi @all
<heavy666> Hi, ist hier jemand, der sich mit Themes auskennt ?
<jsiris> wieviel muss ich wissen, um mich damit auszukennen?
<coreymon77> okay guys
<heavy666> ich versuchte verzweifelt kde themes zu installieren die ich z. b. von kde-look.org gezogen hab
<coreymon77> i got a replacement of the same card i used to have
<coreymon77> same sound card
<coreymon77> it works in windpws
<coreymon77> but not in linux
<Section32> Hey all
<jsiris> heavy666: themes fr kdm?
<crimsun> coreymon77: pastebin the info requested at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Section32> Whats the name of the CPU monitor that goes in the task bar?
<heavy666> jo, fr kdm
<Section32> I just had to reinstall my Kubuntu and I forgot.
<jsiris> heavy666:k. was ist das problem?
<heavy666> ich wrde gern mir mal die lcars dektops genauer ansehen
<clau> heavy666: system settings -> kdm theme manager -> (administrator mode) install new theme
<heavy666> hab ich versucht, jedoch ohne erfolg, es werden mir keine dateien angezeigt und ich hab auch schon versucht die via *.* einzeln mal anzusprechen aber der kann mit z. B. themerc oder ktheme nix anfangen
<jsiris> heavy666: link des themes?
<heavy666> jo, mom
<KiPSeRoN> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* rifux salut
<ronniew> alright, back agai with another (prpably dumb) question :)
<franklin> i got a linux partition hdb4 fron a previous distro, how can i mount it?
<ronniew> when i enable beryl with aiglx my titlebars dissapear, any suggestions?
<jsiris> franklin: did you find your way with kcontrol?
<heavy666> z. b. http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/lcars/
<franklin> jsiris: i didnt
<jsiris> franklin: but u did start kcontrol?
<coreymon77> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7409/
<franklin> i cant find anything about partition on kcontrol
<jsiris> heavy666: dem screenshot nach ist es ein window manager theme..
<SlackRat> sudo mount /dev/hda4
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: ping?
<MadMatt> has anyone here had a problem with games skipping frames?
<ScarFreewill> jhutchins: i got my drivers working :)
<ScarFreewill> MadMatt: no, no prolblems here
<MadMatt> well I have a go 7700 and the frames skip on games in glxgears
<MadMatt> it skips like every 3 seconds
<jsiris> franklin: okay. there s supposed to be "system settings"  (or something similiar) in the kcontrol menu on the left. do you see this
<MadMatt> it's really annoying
<franklin> SlackRat: cant find /dev/hdb4 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<SlackRat> what does it show franklin?
<franklin> yes, well in spanish,
<SlackRat>   ,.media /hda4?
<franklin> unknown error ocurred
<wildchild> !worcraft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worcraft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wildchild> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Chicory> !warcraft
<SlackRat> its part 4, on hdb right?
<franklin> jsiris:  i fount paritions onsystem settings but i cant do anything there
<franklin> yes, it's corret
<SlackRat> what *does* the fstab show?
<jsiris> franklin: there s a button that says something like "system administrator"
<SlackRat> does it show under storage media as an icon?
<jsiris>  franklin: fstab shows all partitions including cdroms, dvds, usb-devices, scsi etc.
<franklin> SlackRat: yes it show but i cant access
<SlackRat> postbin your fstab....u may have to access as root....what filesystem is it?
<jsiris> franklin: only root - the system administrator can edit it. that s y you need to click the button in kcontrol, which works as a graphical interface for editing fstab.
<SlackRat> or sudo pico /etc/fstab........
<jsiris> SlackRat: he might be better off with a graphical interface as a beginner...
<robrobrob> \me
<franklin> fstab bash: sftab: orden no encontrada
<SlackRat> true, but it doesnt hurt to know about it, when the graphical doesnt work....
<ronniew> no1 have an idea?
<franklin> fstab doenst show anything
<SlackRat> actually, i still prefer the graphical way meself. heh
<SlackRat> pastebin your fstab
<SlackRat> what partition is it for? distro? filesystem??
<franklin> bash: sftab: orden no encontrada
<eean> franklin: its a file, /etc/fstab
<SlackRat> sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<SlackRat> and copy that and post it to one of the pastebins here or pastebin.ca
<SlackRat> or go graphically to /home then use the up arrow to bring you to a root window, then go to etc,,,and find fstab
<MadMatt> does anyone have an idea about why my games are skipping frames?
<franklin> etc/fstab   there is not hdb4 parititon there
<TMM> hey
<TMM> aseigo: hey, well, I am getting used to KDE, I think I might even have found some stuff I like :)
<SlackRat> u said that already, franklin, what IS there?
<Kyral> MadMatt: Could be any number of reasons
<Kyral> MadMatt: Computer not powerful enough, something else calling for the CPU (As in the nightly updatedb cronjob)
<KiPSeRoN> hi somone why my beryl work slowly
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<MadMatt> well I installed the nvidia drivers and glxgears skips every 3 seconds
<KiPSeRoN> with stocks
<Kyral> MadMatt: *shrug*
<franklin> SlackRat: it's too much to copy and paste
<wildchild> hem hem hem ubuntu games
<wildchild> why there isn't in repos
<wildchild> battle for wesnoth
<KiPSeRoN> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlackRat> how could it be too much?
<SlackRat> how many entires you have? you post it to pastebin so you dont flood the channel here
<SlackRat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SlackRat> wesnoth isnt it repos?
<lovloss> how do you enable restricted formats with *k*ubuntu?
<lovloss> i cant play dvds, wmvs or mp3s :(
<franklin> SlackRat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7413/
<wildchild> lovloss: sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<sebas_> Hi. Where can i get information about the package linux-restricted-modules? I would like to know exactly what modules are inside the package
<dwidmann> !dvd | lovloss
<ubotu> lovloss: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wildchild> lovloss: in your /etc/apt/sources.list enable mulitiverese
<wildchild> multiverse*
<lovloss> i did enable multiverse... its not finding libxine though
<SlackRat> is it a windows ntfs or a linux partition?
<wildchild> win
<dwidmann> lovloss: did you Update after enabling multiverse?
<lovloss> yes
<wildchild> lovloss: paste your sources.list
<franklin> it's a linux partition made with suse
<aseigo> TMM: good to hear =))
<lovewig> i am getting this error, but not running anything else that could be tying up my soundcard:ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<lovewig> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy
<lovewig> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: No such file or directory
<lovloss> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dwidmann> Note also, there are two or three lines you have to uncomment to enable Multiverse.
<heavy666> @Jsiris hast noch ne idee, wie ich das installieren soll ?
<SlackRat> do you know if it were reiserfs or ext3 filestystem?
<lovewig> only 3 lines lovloss
<lovloss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7414/
<lovloss> hmm?
<lovloss> what do you mean
<franklin> i'm sure it's ext3 paritition
<lovewig> oh sorry
<dwidmann> lovloss: the line for multiverse isn't there
<lovloss> it wasnt there to start with then
<SlackRat> look at  entry 6, seems like a root partition for ext3
<TMM> aseigo: well, I managed to make most tools stop begging for cookies, and made kontact stop crashing, and some other basic stuff, and, yes... the power is nice... although I still think that the sheer amount of options in konqueror is just insane, and over the top :) I'm going to like dolphin I think :)
<wildchild> lovloss: line 16,17
<lovloss> all i did was uncomment stuff
<SlackRat> which is prolly Suse
<wildchild> add multiverse at the and
<dwidmann> add multiverse to the end of this line lovloss: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<TMM> aseigo: and, I noticed I really missed using konqueror as a webbrowser :)
<SlackRat> but the UUID= and all that shouldnt precede it at all
<wildchild> lovloss: at the lines 16 and 17 :P
<aseigo> TMM: heh.. dolphin: just for you, baby
<jsiris> heavy666: ich schaus mir grad nochmal an. warum nimmst du den von freshmeat und nicht von kde-look?
<SlackRat> it should look more like /devhdb4 /media/hdb4 ext3 defaults, errors=remount-ro 0     1
<lovloss> still doesnt see it...
<SlackRat> and the same with the swap under it
<dwidmann> lovloss: and you've updated again right?
<TMM> aseigo: just have to figure out how to make konqueror never, ever open a new window in webbrowser mode and an adblocker, and I think I might begin to feel at home :)
<lovloss> oh >.<
<heavy666> kde look gabs grad mal ein lcars theme, hab einfach alles gezogen was mir so unter die finger gekommen ist, aber installiert hab ich noch keins bekommen
<lovloss> yep... still cant find it
<wildchild> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<wildchild> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<franklin> SlackRat: before install kubunto i deleted suse parition but kept my home partition, now that paritions is hdb4
<jsiris> heavy666: der von freshmeat scheint fr enlightenment zu sein, nicht kde.
<heavy666> hab mich schon totgegooglet ;)
<dwidmann> TMM: Setting -> configure Konqueror -> Web Behavior -> Advanced Options
<Tuumba> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aseigo> TMM: konqi has an adblocker as of.. um.. 3.5.something. it's in the settings dialog. never opening another window, there are some more settings in the Advanced Options button in the Tabs area
<phisco> !ati
<heavy666> iis das net ne art widget fr kde ? oder sind die berhaupt net komatibel
<dwidmann> TMM: see also, Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Adblock Filters
<SlackRat> look at this franklin, youre swap was also messed up
<SlackRat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7415/
<phisco> is it possible to test the driver of a graphic card (something like in point2play)
<SlackRat> hdb2 is also commented out.....but ive fixed and edited something that may work
<SlackRat> whats hdb2?
<lovloss> Guys, its not finding it ....
<firstc624> how come the forums from the kubuntu website require a username and password to view?
<ozzicle> Anyone have an idea why my keyboard lags when I type, like I have to press and hold a key for it to show up....I killed kaccess and it resolved the issue, but that's a far from satisfactory solution
<ozzicle> Anyone have any ideas
<lovloss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7417/   <--- :(
<aseigo> ozzicle: go into the accessibilty control panel and turn it off there
<dwidmann> The sources list looks fine ... do you have the package name right? It's libxine-extracodecs
<aseigo> ozzicle: it can get autoactivated if activation is turned on, though you do get a dialog first and i -thought- that was turned off by default *shrugg8
<ozzicle> !
<ozzicle> Son of a gun
<ozzicle> Thanks
<ozzicle> I don't remember seeing that ever come up asking me
<ozzicle> I was beating my head for that
<ozzicle> Such a stupidly frustrating problem too.
<wildchild> I have problem with my screen saver
<jsiris> heavy666: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29054
<wildchild> it wouldn't start..
<lovloss> i got it right... still isnt working ;_;
<jsiris> heavy666: erklrt dir, warum du nichts brauchbares findest... sry, vielleicht baut der dude mit dem letzten comment was fr dich zusammen.
<SlackRat> looks okay, but another reason to install synaptic, if youre new.......you can add and subtract repos in a gui................much more stable and useable than adept
<TMM> ah, much, much better
<SlackRat> franklin, and the entries shouldnt be that messy in fstab, should look more like :
<firstc624> in kubuntu do you use sudo like in the gnome counterpart?
<SlackRat> pastebin.ca
<SlackRat> oops
<SlackRat>  wait
<lovloss> well thanks
<KiPSeRoN> somone can help me why my beryl work with stcok
<lovloss> oh
<KiPSeRoN> stocks
<lovloss> how do you do dvds again?:
<TMM> aseigo: dwidmann: thanks, this just made my life a lot better :)
<heavy666_> re
<dwidmann> !dvd | lovloss
<ubotu> lovloss: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<lovloss> thanks :3
<SlackRat> wtf is wrong with ubuntu pastebin??
<franklin> SlackRat: all my HD is a mess up, hdb1is 1kb
<SlackRat> first, yes same thing cept for kdesu for gui
<SlackRat> you have xp and suse on the box, thats it?
<SlackRat> i saw one looked wrong
<SlackRat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7420/
<SlackRat> check that franklin
<franklin> SlackRat: i deleted suse and swap partition before install kubuntu
<luca> bye
<SlackRat> and ubuntu is installed where?
<SlackRat> doesnt look like you wrote your delete to the hard disk
<NDPTAL85> What do I have to do to get Flash working on my system?
<franklin> i hoped installer take unpartitionated space to install kubuntu and swap
<flaccid_> !flash > NDPTAL85
<SlackRat> but if suse wasnt properly uninstalled, where did kubuntu isntall??
<SlackRat> in what unpartitioned space? free space? it will ask you whether to use it or to partition ti
<SlackRat> it
<TMM> is there any place to report little irky thingies, inconsistencies mostly?
<SlackRat> TMM , such as?
<TMM> stuff that is mildly annoying, but not exactly worth filing a fully fledged bugreport about
<SlackRat> such as?
<TMM> SlackRat: the fact that the menu item in konsole is called 'new shell' while the keyboard shortcut is called 'new session'
<kalagio> how can i get in #v4l?
<TMM> SlackRat: for instance, I've got more of those kind of things :)
<SlackRat> the first bug report was 'theres no distro out there yet like ubuntu"
<kalagio> #v4l
<crazy_bus> for some reason square zero's have replaced all text in gtk applications.  What should I do?
<franklin> SlackRat:  on suse i had 2 partitions "/" and "home", i just deleted "/" and swap
<SlackRat> google em, see if theres a fix, or reconfig....and if its not working you can try a bug report
<Sanne> kalagio: type: /j #v4l
<NDPTAL85> Hrm anyone have any experience with this? http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<TMM> SlackRat: how can I 'fix' that? that's not something that can be configured :)
<SlackRat> it was still there, franklin.......people here arent psychic.....what are you running now, and where?
<lovloss> would libqt3-headers give me all i need to program in qt3? anyone know?
<franklin> i'm on kubuntu,
<SlackRat> heh, i dont even see "new console' where are you seeing that
<TMM> SlackRat: no, 'new shell' and 'new session'
<Sanne> lovloss: you need some *-dev package, most likely libqt3-mt-dev
<SlackRat> in session menu, is new shell, right
<TMM> SlackRat: session > new shell but the keyboard shortcut is marked 'new session'
<lovloss> okay, so *devs are libraries
<lovloss> i need th e headers too right?
<TMM> lovloss: the -dev packages are the headers
<lovloss> why is there a *-header file then?
<TMM> lovloss: wha?
<lovloss> libqt3-headers - Qt3 header files
<lovloss> there is, however , a libqt3-mt-dev
<SlackRat> probably cause its referring to a new session IN the new shell
<TMM> lovloss: interesting libqt3-mt-dev
<TMM> SlackRat: no, it does the same thing
<lovloss> so mt-dev is the good one?
<Sanne> lovloss: *-dev packages are the development headers for the corresponding lib, installed mostly in /usr/include. I don't know about the libqt3-headers, but I think it shouldn't hurt to install them also.
<TMM> lovloss: yes, it looks like libqt3-headers is some sort of transitional thing
<lovloss> oh
<SlackRat> theres barely a thing in unix you cant change, if you wanna waste time redoing and recoding and ....reinventing the wheel
<SlackRat> we get used to unix , it doesn t generally get used to us
<mizraim> que onda
<TMM> lovloss: it's a meta package, it depends on libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-dev, libqt3-plugins-headers
<mizraim> alguien sabe como le puedo hacer para
<SlackRat> find and donwload The Unix Haters Handbook, for a few laughs at how the guys who invented unix complain about it
<lovloss> i might get a bundle then, if i use aptitude
<flaccid_> as for linux, we fork it hard for no reason
<mizraim> poder activar mi wireles
<TMM> SlackRat: I've read it :)
<TMM> SlackRat: I'm not new to unix :P this is just a KDE inconsistency, and I wondered if some KDE devs cared or not
<SlackRat> heh, so you know, you can either a) reinvent konsole and rewrite it and debug it
<TMM> I'll just compile a list and dump it on -devel
<SlackRat> or live with it, lol
<flaccid_> TMM: whats the inconsitency
<lovloss> WOAH, not only do i get every single qt3 header, but it automatically gievs me MESA and qt4 ;D
<lovloss> i assume mesa means i can fiddle with opengl?
<SlackRat> thats a kde dev issue tho
<flaccid_> whats the issue
<Sanne> lovloss: I have both packages installed
<TMM> flaccid_: session > new shell. but, the keyboard shortcut is called 'new session' which made it hard for me to find
<lovloss> Sanne - how does mesa work?
<TMM> Sanne: no surprise, you get libqt3-mt-dev 'for free' if you install -headers :)
<SlackRat> he doesnt like that in one menu a new session is called a new shell under another menu on konsole
<lovloss> its giving me a gazillion things
<lovloss> bring it on, dev, i got the space XD
<SlackRat> youre basically complaining that sometimes its called terminal , sometimes console , sometimes wtf....
<flaccid_> TMM: so keyboard shortcut for new shell tab is called new session?
<Sanne> TWM: no, it only resommends libqt3-mt-dev (I'm on dapper, if that changes anything)
<TMM> SlackRat: if you want to change the keyboard shortcut for something, labeled as 'something' in the menu, wouldn't you look for a keyboard shortcut named 'something' and not 'thisthing' ?
<lovloss> I wish this thing had karel headers so i could make everyone's favorite stupid robot run around
<Sanne> lovloss: sorry, I don't know how mesa works ;)
<TMM> flaccid_: yes, and not 'new shell' like in the menu, which is confusing :)
<lovloss> sanne - oh ok ^_^
<flaccid_> TMM i agree
<crazy_bus> here's a screenshot of the weird text in gtk apps http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=numberic4.jpg
<flaccid_> the names don't match
<phisco> does somone know how to test the capabilities of a 3d gc in linux?
<flaccid_> plus konsole calls a session the whole instance
<flaccid_> so a new session should open an entirely new konsole, not a shell tab
<SlackRat> so he says, i dont usually use key configs , i fire up from kde or cli
<TMM> lovloss: mesa is the GL implementation of linux, it doesnt 'work' like anything, you just have to learn openGL programming :)
<SlackRat> but no, i dont expect all of unix to work like i wouldve had it work if i designed it
<lovloss> TMM - But that means i can access open gl #includes :)
<flaccid_> its just a naming error, you could file it as a bug imo
<SlackRat> yeah, there are no bugs too small, i said that
<SlackRat> but thats a kde bug if its konsole
<TMM> flaccid_: I don't care :) as long as the things are labeled the same for the same action! I don't care if it is called 'superwhizbang2k' as long as the menu item and the config screen for keyboard shortcuts are the same :)
<flaccid_> luckily this is minor
<flaccid_> far worse things to find hehe
<SlackRat> so file a bug report
<SlackRat> lol, flaccid
<flaccid_> TMM: i totally agree
<SlackRat> to kde
<flaccid_> i take your approach all the time
<TMM> but, I've found like 10 of these weird little inconsistencies alread ;)
<SlackRat> the longer i run distros the more i see the problems are in the original apps that make up the distro
<SlackRat> all kde apps, file em a report
<flaccid_> TMM: raise them with #kde and their communication channels. that would be a good little report f you ask me
<lovloss> I wonder how feisty will be. we're calling it feisty herd under kubuntu right?
<TMM> I'm running feisty now
<lovloss> TMM but isnt that beta?
<SlackRat> lmao, i could probably come up with 30 more if you gave me ten minutes
<TMM> yeah, dissapointingly stable
<flaccid_> i find there to be a range of kde bugs that present, but the most is ubuntus implementation thats the problem
<cpk1> oh boy
<lovloss> TMM lol well thats kind of good too
<cpk1> I think 5k+ might have been too many files for krename
<SlackRat> well, it gets more complicated when they reinvent kcontrol as another app but kcontrol is also under the hood
<lovloss> Im switching to feisty in may, so it will have plenty of time to fully stabalize. Besides, i just reinstalled yesterday. miffed my files up
<coreymon77> und still wont work
<SlackRat> its one reason i do most of my work on slack.....the packages remain closer to the upstream sources
<Sanne> cpk1: there's a cli app named rename, maybe that one will cope ;)
<coreymon77> and i need to to know if my new sound card works
<SlackRat> no nifty tweaks on stuff that works fine already
<TMM> so, is amarok an official kde app? :)
<lovloss> it has a 'k'
<TMM> well, if it is, I wonder if KDE has a hig :)
<SlackRat> no, i think amarok is amarok, check under the HELP docs for background or on amarok  under help/about
<cpk1> Sanne: well it hasnt crashed *yet* but it doesnt seem to be doing anything other than eat cycles =P
<TMM> it feels completely alien :)
<cpk1> I believe in it
<SlackRat> probably made for kde, but not by kde
<Sanne> cpk1: ha... give it some time :)
<lovloss> did kde used to be proprietary? someone told me it did but i dont know the story
<flaccid_> lovloss: never has. qt was non-free prior to 2000
<SlackRat> the qt toolset its built on was
<lovloss> aha i see
<TMM> qt had the weird ass qpl license
<SlackRat> till pressure from OSS people and debian made them open source a version of their tools and libs
<TMM> yeah, debian wouldn't ship QT
<SlackRat> yeah, still does for proprietary projects, but theres the OS one now
<flaccid_> where the pressure came from is arguable, SlackRat
<SlackRat> for years already
<flaccid_> i'mgoing to get milk
<SlackRat> came from many places......
<lovloss> i really like kde. i had used gnome and it just feels more fun :3
<TMM> flaccid_: users, the fsf, harmony and debian
<SlackRat> i think debian got the most militant about it at the time, could double check the history again
<lovloss> linus torvald said he thought kde was best ^_^ or at least i was told
<TMM> funny thing, with the name 'harmony' it is the second time that a project set out to reimplement a proprietary product under that name was canceled because the proprietary product suddenly became GPL :)
<SlackRat> recent flame war on that lately.....nasty words tween linux and gnome
<flaccid_> still arguable but at least thats a few more people
<coreymon77> i need to get my sound working
<coreymon77> can anyone help?
<flaccid_> i friend of mine is forking gnu gpl. its pretty coo
<clau85> when trying to update from dapper to edgy from the alternate-CD, I get "can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk"
<SlackRat> i cant hear you core, could you turn your sound up?
<TMM> flaccid_: slack wouldn't ship it either, so, that would be about 80% of linux users that wouldn't have gotten access to QT on linux
<SlackRat> :-P
<SlackRat> yeah....
<lovloss> They're going to review the GPL soon. Sun's in there being a butt because they'd like Solaris to get bigger than linux
<TMM> I don't give a fuck as long as it is GPL :)
<TMM> and, the linux kernel isn't exactly holy
<SlackRat> but debian was pushing the FSPI line at the time.......
<lovloss> i agree. I just care that the gpl doesnt get tarnished
<SlackRat> some heavy lobby power
<coreymon77> can anyone help?
<cpk1> cmon krename you can do it
<flaccid_> TMM: you seem to forget bsd/unix users...
<lovloss> sound working, coreymon?
<coreymon77> nope
<lovloss> hmm
<SlackRat> they have their own license
<coreymon77> i got a new card
<TMM> although, having a SunOS kernel with a stable ABI would probably result in more binary-only drivers, so I'd prefer linux actually
<lovloss> *turns you over to the smarter guys:)*
<TMM> flaccid_: and, in 2000 exactly how many people were using bsd's as workstations? :)
<flaccid_> i prefer freebsd over it all
<coreymon77> the smarter guys arent answering
<SlackRat> imo, distros like mepis shouldve been flamed long before they were
<lovloss> i know
<lovloss> guys?
<SlackRat> for mucking with the GPL
<flaccid_> TMM: quite a large deal
<lovloss> coremon's sound isnt working ^_^
<TMM> flaccid_: as workstations? I doubt that
<flaccid_> TMM: thats ignorance for ya
<SlackRat> kmix, are the volumes up? and not muted?
<Dr_willis> Gotta love Mepis... Lets use all the ubuntu stuff.. and not let them use our fancy features...   :)
<TMM> flaccid_: well, at least I'm persistant :)
<flaccid_> freebsd is great for desktop and has been since 1995
<SlackRat> their fancy features are proprietary
<coreymon77> i got a new card (which turned out to be crappier than the old one) so that i could fix my problems
<lovloss> hmm
<SlackRat> and they wouldnt release source code, said it put a financial burden on lil distros
<TMM> flaccid_: no, it isn't, I tried it
<coreymon77> so i need help
<Dr_willis> Of course with out the fancy features... theres no reason to use mepis... not that theres much of a reason to use them anyway
<SlackRat> now theyre hijacking the ubuntu work
<lovloss> coreymon, #ubuntu is sometimes a good place to ask
<flaccid_> TMM: thats you, not me and not the rest of the users in this world that did
<SlackRat> lol, Dr WIllis
<coreymon77> lovloss: why, this is kubuntu
<flaccid_> its only you. and thats all that matters to people these days
<lovloss> coreymon77: Same thing really, different gui
<TMM> flaccid_: well, I suppose so :) I really disliked ports
<clau85> any idea what this means?
<clau85> when trying to update from dapper to edgy from the alternate-CD, I get "can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk"
<TMM> flaccid_: and, I am not ditching freebsd as such :) It's a great OS, and the community around it is great, it just didn't work for me
<flaccid_> TMM: that explains most of it....
<SlackRat> yea, and the sound problem is prolly kde related
<flaccid_> freebsd is not for linux users who expect things to be done for them. its for real computing people
<SlackRat> im bi-distral
<TMM> flaccid_: I'm just addicted to apt-get :)
<SlackRat> bsd and linux
<SlackRat> heh
<flaccid_> TMM: im addicted to ports
<SlackRat> have you tried ports?
<flaccid_> i'm a freebsd user
<lovloss> I like apt-get a lot XD
<flaccid_> not kubuntu
<Sanne> clau85: I found this, maybe it helps? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/67999
<flaccid_> i just help here
<TMM> flaccid_: how? why? when? ports is just an agonisingly slow version of apt-get :)
<SlackRat> i do a speedball mainline of apt and ports
<SlackRat> pkg_add isnt tho
<flaccid_> TMM: you really have no idea do you
<coreymon77> guys, can you help me?
<cpk1> woot Sanne it finished! =D
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  huh?
<Dr_willis> power loss!!
<coreymon77> my sound is not working
<lovloss> *doesnt have any idea* apt-get works well enough
<Dr_willis> bbl! power going out here
<TMM> flaccid_: ports is just a huge dir with makefiles in, that download sources, have dependencies and patches in, isn't it?
<lovloss> for me
<Sanne> cpk1: ahh, see? Sometimes you just need faith ;)
<SlackRat> corey, did you answer my question?
<flaccid_> TMM: its far more than that
<TMM> flaccid_: some rsync magic thrown in for good measure
<Tibmol> how can i read the log files on console ?
<Tibmol> what shoul i type ?
<cpk1> only took 20 minutes lol
<flaccid_> and you don't see the benefits and reason for it so i'd be wasting my breathe
<coreymon77> SlackRat: question?
<TMM> flaccid_: what more is it then? perhaps I just don't 'get' it :)
<flaccid_> TMM: more ignorance heh
<lovloss> break it up you guys >.< yeesh
<SlackRat> you keep saying help me, when someone refers to your question you dont answer
<flaccid_> a practical example would be. new kde comes out and goes to ports. people on ubuntu have to dist-upgrade and prey...
<TMM> flaccid_: I don't like to ge ignorant, I came to this conclusion entirely by putting freebsd on my machine and forcing myself to work with it for a month, so I don't think calling me 'ignorant' is very fair
<SlackRat> are the kmix volumes all un muted and up
<flaccid_> TMM: ok its not fair
<Tibmol> how can i read the log files on console ?
<Tibmol> what shoul i type ?
<coreymon77> SlackRat: yes
<lovloss> OS wars are silly. the only thing we should bash is micro$oft
<SlackRat> cat /whatever log files you wanna read?
<flaccid_> us freebsd users just do portupgrade
<lovloss> >:)
<coreymon77> SlackRat: please put my name before anything you say to help me
<coreymon77> os i know its for me
<SlackRat> have you gone to sound & multimedia in kde s control center
<TMM> flaccid_: don't the freebsd people have to portupgrade and pray in exactly the same manner?
<TMM> flaccid_: just, longer? :)
<coreymon77> SlackRat: yes
<SlackRat> in too many conversations to keep typing your name
<SlackRat> what happened in kde control?
<coreymon77> SlackRat: tab completion
<flaccid_> TMM: you never had to use ports anyway. you could just do pkg_add -r packagename to add the pre-compiled package from the internet
<SlackRat> do you get a test sound?
<Sanne> Tibmol: or (so you can scroll): less /path/to/log
<flaccid_> TMM: no we dont.
<SlackRat> d;uh.....
<coreymon77> type it once, and then you can just press tab and it will type it again for you
<SlackRat> no kidding......
<flaccid_> like i said freebsd is for real computing people. not high level linux users who are used to packaging.
<coreymon77> SlackRat: no i did not get test sound
<TMM> flaccid_: but, what's the difference between doing a portupgrade and an apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<SlackRat> when i ask a question, i tend to pay attention
<TMM> flaccid_: why is portupgrade better?
<SlackRat> not wait for my name to light up
<clau85> Sanne: that didn't help :(
<flaccid_> TMM: there are many i don't feel like wasting my time getting into it
<TMM> flaccid_: I'd really like to know
<SlackRat> do you get a sound when you hit test sound button?
<coreymon77> SlackRat: no
<SlackRat> what is the device for sound?
<flaccid_> all packaging systems have their issues. it would be stupid to make comparisons on this leve
<SlackRat> autodetect?
<coreymon77> yes
<Sanne> clau85: oh, sorry to hear that. I don't know otherwise, I just googled your error message, sorry.
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SlackRat> try alsa,....and apply
<SlackRat> or OpenSound
<TMM> flaccid_: fair enough, but, I really did come to this conclusion by trying it, I am not just being a parrot here :)
<SlackRat> and see if you get sounds on test sound
<clau85> Sanne: thanks anyway
<Sanne> clau85: you're welcome
<flaccid_> the big difference is apt-get is installing packages. ports is compiling. did you even know that?
<TMM> flaccid_: I even upgraded to -CURRENT to get iwi to work for my wireless nic :)
<clau85> I'll google it further
<flaccid_> i'm going to get my milk now
<lovloss> *new subject* feisty fawn needs a really sultry anthropomorphic fawn logo. >:D
<TMM> flaccid_: I knew that :) that is why it is slow
<SlackRat> im getting coffee.......brb. coreymon77
<flaccid_> TMM: but you don't even know why you are compiling....
<flaccid_> this is the problem
<flaccid_> i have to go
<TMM> flaccid_: but, because everyone compiles with the same compiler flags and settings, there's no real point, because the binaries on all machines should be the same
<lovloss> i think when you compuile on your computer specifically it woorks better for you, TMM
<coreymon77> SlackRat: nothing
<TMM> only if you set your compiler to USE the features of your machine
<flaccid_> TMM: but what everyone has installled as its deps is different.
<lovloss> perhaps bsd has that capability
<TMM> if I compile a binary on *any* ubuntu 6.10 machine, the binaries will be identical
<TMM> flaccid_: doesn't ports just pull in the dependencies itself as well?
<cpk1> unless they are running 64bit
<flaccid_> this is why im not going to waste my time explaining it all. you can read about this on the net. i don't need to explain
<flaccid_> TMM: what i'm saying is that the deps i have installed may be different versions to the next user
<flaccid_> so something pre-compiled is not always going to help at all
<flaccid_> thus the build
<flaccid_> there is loads more
<flaccid_> but i have to get milk ok?
<TMM> flaccid_: have fun :)
<SlackRat> getting milk is fun?
<SlackRat> coreymon77: anything yet?
<coreymon77> nothing
<SlackRat> did you just install? or did you have sound and lost it ?
<coreymon77> had sound and lost it
<SlackRat> when?
<coreymon77> that was the cards fault though
<coreymon77> it happened about 2 weeks ago
<SlackRat> it died?
<coreymon77> i replaced the card
<coreymon77> yup
<SlackRat> is the new card SECURELY inserted and fastened?
<coreymon77> yup
<SlackRat> k....have you checked google for that model and any kubuntu kde related problems
<SlackRat> >
<SlackRat> ?
<coreymon77> its the same card
<SlackRat> see, on konsole if you can get alsaconf running
<SlackRat> sudo alsaconf
<SlackRat> one problem atm is that the kubuntu forums are down
<dsmith_> hmmmm well I'll be
<SlackRat> unless you read german
<dsmith_> office 2003 does work w/ crossover
<cpk1> that used to be all crossover did
<SlackRat> dsmith, is that a bug or a feature?
<dsmith_> for me a feature
<SlackRat> heh
<dsmith_> I am closing the gap to migrating away from windoze
<coreymon77> alsaconf: command not found
<SlackRat> im actually more comfortable with OO than MS now
<cpk1> you mean alsamixer?
<dsmith_> SlackRat: I am as well
<SlackRat> ok corey, install alsa-utils......
<SlackRat> do you have synaptic, corey?
<coreymon77> you mean adept?
<the_hammer> hey all anyone have a link for the 3.5.6 instructions?
<dsmith_> this was just proof of concept to myself so I can learn for myself
<SlackRat> no, synaptic
<SlackRat> more features and gui options than adept
<coreymon77> SlackRat: already have them
<cpk1> meh, just use aptitude =P
<SlackRat> you want to try and load up alsa modules, alsa pkgs.....a few
<dsmith_> synaptic is nicer
<SlackRat> so you can run alsaconf to set up ur card
<SlackRat> synaptic is much nicer
<dsmith_> *nOD*
<dsmith_> remember NOD vs GDI?
<dsmith_> :P
<SlackRat> adept is like replacing kcontrol with system settings.....pointless
<SlackRat> heh
<julle> How do i bring up the kdm theme manager?
<dsmith_> they should take synaptic, color it blue and call it kynaptic
<SlackRat> coreymon77: sudo apt-get synaptic
<dsmith_> :P
<SlackRat> they did at one point
<cpk1> julle: install kdmtheme first
<dsmith_> oh really?
<SlackRat> it faded away in later releases
<dsmith_> oh damn
<julle> cpk1: ok thx
<SlackRat> less features than synaptic, they tinkered with it too much
<dsmith_> KISS
<SlackRat> or just never fully adopted it to kde
<julle> cpk1: ok got it
<SlackRat> heh, KISS is the slackware motto
<coreymon77> SlackRat: what alsa packages do you want me to get
<rforce> m
<orient2000> Hi! Is there any way to send e-mail from console using line commands?
<julle> cpk1: how do i bring it up now?
<dsmith_> i just removed ubuntu and xubuntu desktops on this machine
<SlackRat> i generally make sure i have alsa , alsa utils , alsa tools ,alsa headers, alsa drivers
<dsmith_> i was using them as demo's
<cpk1> julle: kmenu > run command and run kdmtheme
<julle> ok thx
<SlackRat> even some of the alsa driver s for OpenSound.....you can skip Jack for the moment.......
<coreymon77> SlackRat: what alsa packages do you want me to get?
<SlackRat> just told you a bunch
<SlackRat> ill give you the list i have installed
<julle> cpk1: great thank you for your help!
<linuxgoober> can someone tell me what is wrong with my grub configuration? http://pastebin.ca/370991
<orient2000> there is no kdmtheme on my system, why?
<cpk1> julle: yup, you can get themes from kde-look.org and can usually install them from that menu without having to untar them or anything
<cpk1> because you need to install it
<TMM> linuxgoober: that depends a bit on what you expect it to do
<SlackRat> alsa.....base , utils,  libesd-alsa.....
<SlackRat> libpt plugins alsa
<linuxgoober> everything works but booting windows xp pro
<SlackRat> libsdl debian alsa
<cpk1> you dont need libesd-alsa on kde...
<soulrider> linuxgoober: hold on a sec
<TMM> linuxgoober: on line 35 you don't have a title block, also, you should move it down
<SlackRat> sometimes esd is the only sound that works on some distros
<draik> Does anyone here run frostwire with Beryl Window Manager
<draik> ?
<SlackRat> linux sound base
<TMM> linuxgoober: on line 170, you have title=windows xp, loose the '='
<TMM> linuxgoober: do you know what you have to do?
<SlackRat> alsamixer gui could be nice
<julle> cpk1: yeah i just did that :D
<linuxgoober> no, what do i need to do on line 35?
<Linux_Galore> draik: Beryl is still classified as unstable and you will have issues
<SlackRat> alsatools, if i didnt mention that one
<soulrider> draik: frostwire is a java application
<draik> Linux_Galore: Ok. So then I'm just s.o.l
<soulrider> beryl jas issues with java applications, it just doesnt load the buttons and stuff
<soulrider> youll have to disable beryl to use frostwire
<SlackRat> and check the info on alsa firmware loaders to see if your card is there
<Linux_Galore> draik: especially if its a java app because thats not been done yet
<draik> soulrider: I know. It runs with the default window manager, but not Beryl
<Blu3> how do i fix the renice error with adept so updates will commit?  initial install and update of packages
<SlackRat> are you on synaptic now?
<draik> Linux_Galore: Ok. I think I finally understand this. Thank you Linux_Galore
<Linux_Galore> draik: most people forget Beryl is work in progress
<draik> Linux_Galore: obviously I have :P
<coreymon77> SlackRat: yes i am
<coreymon77> and most of those packages i already have
<velle> I have an offtopic prob, I had a file distributed as rar foo.part001.rar, foo.part002.rar etc, i extracted them by typing "rar e foo.part* .", whereas i think i should have typed "rar e foo.part* bar". Now it has all been extracted, but each file has been extracted to a file of the same name. I now need to concatenate all these files together. How do I do that?
<SlackRat> so youll see a desription of firmware loader, see if one is your hardware
<SlackRat> if so install it
<orient2000> I had some problems during kdmtheme installation
<orient2000> Reading package lists... Done
<orient2000> Building dependency tree... Done
<orient2000> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<orient2000>   kdmtheme
<coreymon77> except for alsa-tools alsamixer-gui and alsa-firmware-loader
<Linux_Galore> draik: with Java moving to an open license things should start working
<SlackRat> and hit apply to find out what its gonna download........what do you mean except?
<draik> linux_
<saunders> berel agl? is this easy to get installed is it wise to install this gys?
<orient2000> sorry  for this paste http://pastebin.ca/raw/371006
<saunders> xgl*
<SlackRat> you dont have those in your repositories?
<draik> !beryl | saunders
<coreymon77> yes
<ubotu> saunders: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<coreymon77> i do
<coreymon77> and im installing them now
<saunders> thanks :)
<bxnp-sleep> saunder, just keep your system and leave beryl allone who needs beryl anyway to get those nice moving windows etc etc :)
<coreymon77> i could have also used apt you know
<coreymon77> anyways
<SlackRat> when all that alsa nonsense is installed.....you should get a response for sudo alsaconf
<coreymon77> i now have the packages
<SlackRat> which will walk you thru a card setup
<draik> Linux_Galore: I hope it all works out. I really love beryl. I find it much more efficient to do work. Escpecially since I remote to my friend's computer quite a bit
<SlackRat> and then put the sound server in kde control to either autodetect or alsa
<coreymon77> still nothing
<SlackRat> and quite often? you ll need to log out to let them run......alsaconf provides nothing?
<coreymon77> alsaconf still give me nothing
<SlackRat> k, hold on....
<saunders> where cani download beryl?
<saunders> how install beryl?
<SlackRat> you on dapper or edgy?
<crazy_bus> I'm using kubuntu but for some reason all gtk apps have rectangles instead of letters.  What should I do?  here is a screenshot http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=numberic4.jpg
<Linux_Galore> draik: the remote stuff is nothing to do with Beryl
<coreymon77> edgy
<Linux_Galore> draik: Beryl is basically fancy window dressing
<Tuumba> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> Linux_Galore: No no no... I like beryl because I can go around my cube from his desktop (desktop A) to Firefox (desktop B) to amaroK (desktop C) to Konversation (desktop D)
<saunders> how do i get set up with beryl please?
<SlackRat> did you update edgy recently?
<Linux_Galore> crazy_bus: on kcontrol there is thing to Apply kde fonts to GTK (Gnome) Apps
<Linux_Galore> in*
<crazy_bus> yes
<BluesKaj> err draik, still the pc ...what so wonderful about that ?
<coreymon77> SlackRat: ya, but my sound broke atleast a week and a half after
<crazy_bus> use my kde fonts and kde theme are both selected
<SlackRat> well we have two problems.......ubuntu claims alsaconf isnt necessary according to  a number of forum posts...then check this link.....
<SlackRat> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/virtual/alsaconf
<Linux_Galore> draik: actually the cube effect also works without Beryl, its actually code from another project called 3ddesktop
<bengt_> anyone got time to help with some usb wlan dongle problems? :]  spent hours doing guides and reading faqs.. no luck
<Adydas> is there a list of MS prodcuts wine can support?
<SlackRat> but with apt, or synapt, all those dependencies shouldve been installed with alsa-utils
<SlackRat> do you get anything with alsamixer, on command line?
<coreymon77> i already had alsa-utils
<coreymon77> yes
<Linux_Galore> Adydas: look on the wine home page
<Hirvinen> Adydas: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<SlackRat> you see the next page on that link...? do you have dialog and all those deps installed?
<bengt_> does anyone know why my wlan0 isn't set, even though KInfoCenter lists my Netgear WLAN USB adapter among the USB devices?
<SlackRat> (which shouldve apted automagically....... :S
<saunders> wtf is katapult?
<draik> I used 3ddesktop
<Linux_Galore> bengt_: just because it can see the device doesnt mean it will work
<coreymon77> SlackRat: yes, i have alsa-utils and all of its dep
<coreymon77> s
<Linux_Galore> saunders: its a simple application launcher
<saunders> thanks
<SlackRat> see if alsamixer runs
<SlackRat> on command line
<coreymon77> it does
<Linux_Galore> saunders: usually you trigger it with  alt+space
<bengt_> Linux_Galore: i know, but i can't get anything to work. tried ndiswrapper and prism2_usb
<saunders> how can i find out if i have all the latest drivers for my motherboard etc etc ?
<saunders> and how do u use katapult
<bengt_> Linux_Galore: ndiswrapper -l says driver present, but nothing about hw...
<FordPrefect_NZ> hiya. when i activate the mac-os like menu bar option, i get the menu bar at the top and a empty non-editable grey bar underneath it. how can i remove the intrusive grey bar? thanks in advance :-)
<Linux_Galore> saunders: just run it,  then press alt+space bar
<SlackRat> corey, is everything unmuted there?
<coreymon77> yes
<Linux_Galore> saunders: the rest is obvious
<SlackRat> PCM ?
<saunders>  linux_galore i have run it i just get a picture
<saunders> of a slong shot then it goes :S....
<saunders> sling*
<coreymon77> yes
<saunders> aint obvious to me tho lol
<Linux_Galore> saunders: ok type the first few letters of an applications name  ie  konq  for konqueror then  hit enter
<SlackRat> use the arrow key and make sure PC Speakers all the way to the right is up too
<Sanne> saunders: usually the linux kernel loads all necessary drivers for your hardware, except proprietary drivers like nvidia or ati video. Those you would have to instal manually.
<julle> i have problems with my sources.list. When i do apt-get update is hangs at 99% waiting for headers
<saunders> wicked thanks linux galore
<saunders> i like it! lol
<NDPBG4> Man
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> its at 87
<NDPBG4> Do you guys know about EasyUbuntu?
<saunders> sanne: thanks
<BluesKaj> !EasyUbuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<SlackRat> k.......see if any of this sounds familiar, its a bug report
<SlackRat> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/23180
<SlackRat> man problem here, is im on dapper.......
<NDPowerBook> I just used it and it installed all the video codecs you need and ati/nvidia drivers and you don't even have to edit any source lists.
<crazy_bus> is there anything I can do to restore the fonts.  Because gtk apps are set to use kde fonts but they still wont work
<SlackRat> so dunno what edgys problems are
<NDPowerBook> It can even install Microsoft fonts
<Linux_Galore> SlackRat: do you have two audio devices  ie on board sound and a pci card ?
<SlackRat> do I ? no, its coreymon77's question
<SlackRat> i have onboard only
<coreymon77> i have pci only
<SlackRat> hmn, what brand?
<Linux_Galore> if you have two sound devices some times you have to define the default or nothing happens
<coreymon77> creativ labs sound blaster
<Sanne> saunders: you can check which kernel modules (= drivers) are loaded currently by typing 'lsmod' in konsole. The hardware the kernel recognized can be shown for example by 'lspci' or 'lspci -v' or 'lshw', or by studying the kernel log (less /var/log/kern.log).
<SlackRat> well, first check over that bug report......and start digging into edgy sound problems soundblaster...........before that, see what happens if you type 'sudo artswrapper'
<Linux_Galore> type   sudo asoundconf list   to check your available sound chipsets
<saunders> so just type in ismod in konsole?
<SlackRat> good news is artsd for kde sound is going inversion four, its a nightmare
<saunders> or is their other commands to type in
<saunders> ?
<Sanne> saunders: lsmod (with an 'el')
<saunders> el?
<julle> What todo when apt-get update hangs at 99% ?
<Sanne> saunders: lsmod, not ismod
<saunders> i dont understand im completlely new to this
<SlackRat> and like Linux-G just said type   sudo asoundconf
<Linux_Galore> SlackRat: it will still be there just not in the same function
<coreymon77> SlackRat: absolutely nothing happens when i do sudo artswrapper
<SlackRat> try without sudo
<saunders> done it sanne thanku
<Sanne> saunders: now type: lspci -v
<SlackRat> Linux, dont say that , argggg!
<Linux_Galore> SlackRat: type   sudo asoundconf list
<Linux_Galore> SlackRat: does anything show up
<Hasrat_USA> i have a question
<coreymon77> i did the list thing
<saunders> yes now sanne?
<coreymon77> and it shows my one sound card
<SlackRat> yes, the card name
<SlackRat> available sound cards
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> my one card
<Hasrat_USA> if i have installed Ubuntu, then one day decided to install Kubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu, should I be in here? or should i have installed Kubuntu and then joined this channel?
<Sanne> saunders: nothing, you just can investigate this output.
<saunders> thanks sanne
<Sanne> saunders: I have another neat info thingy for you:
<coreymon77> and running the command without sudo gave me a lot of stuff
<Sanne> saunders: you can get info about those module names you got from lsmod by typing: modinfo <modulename>
<saunders> sanne: which is :)?
<saunders> kool
<Linux_Galore> Hasrat_USA: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with kde as the default
<saunders> module name? as in nvidia?
<SlackRat> hasrat, no  matter
<SlackRat> if youre in kde desktop ,here is the place
<Sanne> saunders: yes, the name you get listed woth lsmod
<saunders> swish cheers
<Hasrat_USA> SlackRat: then should i be in #ubuntu also?
<coreymon77> SlackRat: do you want to know what artswrapper w/o sudo gave me?
<SlackRat> no, nine hundred people there, tis a madhouse
<SlackRat> yeah
<Sanne> saunders: you can even tab complete. Type modinfo nvi<tab>, then it completes all modules there are that start with nvi
<SlackRat> corey, prolly a cant start? error
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7435/
<saunders> wicked ne thing else?
<saunders> lol
<coreymon77> SlackRat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7435/
<SlackRat> hmn, its running........see if rebooting with all the added packages and having alsa or autodetect starts up your sound
<coreymon77> okay
<Sanne> saunders: nothing I can think of right now... but there's lots more. There always is ;)
<Sanne> saunders: acutally, yes, since you're new
<saunders> :) yes... lol
<Sanne> saunders: you can tab complete any konsole command. So, to find out available commands starting with 'a', you type: a<tab><tab>. If you want to know what those commands do, you can find out by typing: man <command>
<Sanne> saunders: when you are in a so called man page, you quit again to konsole by hitting 'q'
<saunders> oo thats nifty sanne
<saunders> lol
<saunders> i like
<Sanne> saunders: that's kind of necessary knowledge for survival, imo ;)
<saunders> :D
<Linux_Galore> also  www.google.com/linux   is your best buddy
<SlackRat> corey any sound on startup?
<Linux_Galore> it tells google to filter none Linux specific pages from a search
<coreymon77> SlackRat: nope
<SlackRat> well, youre not alone............http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341177
<SlackRat> its from a few days ago
<SlackRat> you might want to test by running  edgy live and see if it gives you sound
<SlackRat> sign into this forum thread, and keep updated till someone solves it........
<SlackRat> post your own experience there
<coreymon77> i dont have an edgy live
<coreymon77> i have a dapper live
<SlackRat> dapper sound was fine?
<coreymon77> dapper was ages ago
<Linux_Galore> Dapper ->Edgy isnt a good web update I found
<SlackRat> its why i seldom try to get the new release.......dapper is supported for three years and was meant to be stable.....edgy is edgy and released in october
<Linux_Galore> 101 broken things
<coreymon77> SlackRat: ive had edgy since it came out
<Linux_Galore> easier to back /home  and do a fresh install
<SlackRat> unless youre a bleeding edge hacker who likes playing with his system, dont upgrade unless you need a new feature from a new release......
<coreymon77> and my sound only broke a while ago
<coreymon77> a week and a half
<Linux_Galore> back-up*
<SlackRat> if you like hacking about, then update.....edgy is called edgy for a reason
<SlackRat> you ll have annoying days like this, heh
<coreymon77> its got nothing to do with it though
<coreymon77> its not edgy
<crusty> hello!i have problem to connect to automatix repository on port 80....any help?
<coreymon77> crusty: i have a suggestion
<coreymon77> crusty: dont use automatix!!!
<SlackRat> but we still cant pinpoint when youre old card died, and why and why a new card fails as well
<coreymon77> the new card works in linux though
<SlackRat> yea
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> windows
<coreymon77> asdfghjkllllll;'';lkjhgfdsaasdfghjkl;'
<BluesKaj> crusty, there is no special port required to connect to automatix
<SlackRat> but the old one stopped exacrtly  it worked in windows, or it was dead there too?
<Linux_Galore> coreymon77:   try running  asoundconf list then  sasoundconf set-default-card card_as_listed
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> it died in windows too
<Linux_Galore> coreymon77: ooh put sudo in front of each one
<coreymon77> asdfghjkl;';lkjhgfdasdfghjkl;';lkjhgfdssdfghjkl;';lkjhgfdsdfghjkl;lkjhgfdssdfghjkl;lkjhfdfghjkllokjhfgfhjkl;lkjfghjkl;lkjhgfgdhjkljkhfgdhjkglkjfhdgfahjdkflg;hjkjhgdfaASGHJKL;
<SlackRat> well we found it on edgy now....try what LInux Galore just told you
<desi007> as soon as I log in kde says laptop lid is closed suspending on relogin it works fine :(
<SlackRat> wtf was that??
<Linux_Galore> coreymon77:   so it should be  sudo asoundconf list   then  sudo asoundconf set-default-card  card_listed
<coreymon77> Linux_Galore: i did that before i restarted
<SlackRat> do it again
<coreymon77> I DID
<Linux_Galore> coreymon77: card_listed   being the card that was previously listed
<coreymon77> whoops
<crusty> well...this is what i get from the konsole:  Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to www.getautomatix.com:80 (82.165.193.29). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<coreymon77> sorry
<coreymon77> didnt know that caps wasnon
<SlackRat> np
<coreymon77> crusty: use apt
<crusty> what you mean
<coreymon77> dont use automatix
<coreymon77> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SlackRat> its not supported crusty, but i wouldnt go near automatix, i d use easyubuntu for codecs and stuff.......but peoople caution against that one too
<SlackRat> corey, you have kubuntu only, or both desktops installed?
<slyfox> I use this program and it has to be run via Terminal:  xtightvncviewer 192.168.1.7      this is the program to remotley connect to windows. Is there any way to make like an executable bin bash or soemthing so that I can click on it and it will do it automatically ?
<coreymon77> ku only
<SlackRat> dont think ive ever run only one desktop, theres always problems with kde alone lately, that didnt happen when i installed ubu kubu and xubu from a dvd......all the libs i could want are there by default.....
<SlackRat> you upgraded it from a dapper install?
<coreymon77> yes
<coreymon77> right when edgy came out
<Sanne> slyfox: you could make a launcher on the panel (or in the menu) that starts konsole and executes this command in it. Should I look for the syntax?
<flaccid> anyone know an alternative ssh server?
<SlackRat> let me ask you a simple quesiton....do you like keeping up with releases and testing and bug tracking, or do you jus want a system that works?
<slyfox> Sanne: how do i do that ?
<coreymon77> SlackRat: i like edgy, i like it better than dapper, and good luck getting me to change bacl
<coreymon77> back'
<SlackRat> lol, good luck with your sound........
<Sanne> slyfox: do you know how to make a panel launcher button or a menu entry? Which one would you prefer?
<saunders> xubuntu ? what is it
<azriel> anyone else lose audio on kxmame?
<saunders> is it good what makes it diff from the resT?
<coreymon77> SlackRat: it wasnt edgy that broke it
<SlackRat> are you new to linux?
<coreymon77> no
<saunders> yer
<coreymon77> ive been using it for 60 years
<coreymon77> 6*
<SlackRat> then you know that distros with kde often have this sound nightmare....?
<SlackRat> and gnome desktops have their own annoying quirks
<coreymon77> then what do you suggest it do
<SlackRat> post the problem, other people have it too
<coreymon77> switch to xfce?
<saunders> ubuntu? xubuntu? kubuntu which shud i use!!!?!? help please
<saunders> whats the differne. new user here.
<SlackRat> your new card works in windows.....and NEVER worked when you isntalled it on dapper.....right
<slyfox> Sanne: I use Kubuntu and there is katapult, so perhaps some kind of a shorcut to the launcher maybe will do? I was actually thinking of making like a text file with the command in it and then makeing it execuatble and then launching it and then just create a shortcut. I may be talking nonsense as I am only learning Linux.
<coreymon77> 
<SlackRat> saunders, different desktops
<SlackRat> install ubuntu and add kde so you can try both
<saunders> just different styles but each linux does exactly the same thing?
<slyfox> Sanne: also please note, that I usually enter 2 strings: xtightvncviewer 192.168.1.7  to connect and the next line - it asks me for the password and I neter it and I am logged in
<SlackRat> its the same distro, didffernt desktops
<coreymon77> 
<coreymon77> 
<saunders> so same thing different visual style?
<Sanne> slyfox: no, this is also a very good idea, we actually would start with making a script. How we start it depends on if you need to keep the konsole windows to stay open or not.
<SlackRat> sort of, different tools etc
<slyfox> Sanne: forget about waht I wrote - I use Kubuntu *** I thought I was in the ubuntu channel
<saunders> which is best
<SlackRat> corey, what did you use before ubuntu?
<saunders> slackrat which is best?
<slyfox> Sanne: yes, it need to be open
<SlackRat> this is kubuntu, most are kde users here
<SlackRat> its a matter of choice
<saunders> kde? what other versions r there then
<Sanne> slyfox: well, we should just start with a script and go fron there, I guess. Just a sec, I type something up.
<SlackRat> but i generally install UBUNTU, and add kde to have both in one
<slyfox> Sanne: please.
<saunders> so wot actually is kde
<SlackRat> ubuntu has been developed and worked on longer and then you dont have to choose just one
<saunders> i mean i have kubuntu lol
<saunders> but whats kde
<saunders> lol
<Muntrue> Hello
<SlackRat> well, install it, you can add the gnome desktop and see that as well
<SlackRat> google KDE.......
<saunders> gnone is gd aii?
<rEvolution27> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<SlackRat> kde wiki
<luckyone> hello all - new kubuntu user here
<luckyone> I just switched today
<Sanne> slyfox: create a text file, name it anything you want, and put this into it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7438/
<SlackRat> congrats lucky one
<rEvolution27> gnome is ok, I personally find it a bit too simplistic
<Muntrue> Hey luckyone! i switched yesterday =)
<luckyone> btw, Konqueror is the most awesome file browser
<dsmith_> xfce is simplsitic
<luckyone> dsmith_: I did use xfce
<saunders> how get beryl?
<saunders> how gfet it installed
<slyfox> Sanne: done
<rEvolution27> konquerer rocks
<rEvolution27> you can use adept to install beryl
<Sanne> slyfox: how did you name it?
<SlackRat> i find it hard to believe corey has been linuxing for six years and didnt have a clue what to do to troubleshoot sound........
<saunders> i searched beryl in adept
<luckyone> does kubuntu still use the gstreamer framework?
<saunders> but nothing came up
<slyfox> saunders: go to beryl site and choose ubuntu wiki there you will see the guide, jsut follow the script one it will do everything for you - easy
<slyfox> Sanne: windows
<SlackRat> ack, it can but i think it uses xine if you install that
<saunders> thanks sly
<SlackRat> there was a release when they tried to do alll the kde multimedia with gtk....thank god they went back to giving us a choice
<luckyone> I *think* I have xine installed, but I am not sure
<Sanne> slyfox: ok, now we make it executable. Open a konsole, goto the directory where the script lies, and type: chmod 755 windows
<SlackRat> i prefer xine for kde.....gtk is gnome centric
<luckyone> I tried to 'apt-get install libxine-extracodecs' and it said that it had no installation candidate
<slyfox> Sanne: done
<SlackRat> and never worked right on whatever it was,,,,,breezy? i think.....
<Sanne> slyfox: now you can test it. Type: ./windows and observe if everything works as it should.
<BluesKaj> !nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlackRat> well you could opt out for easyubuntu which will snarf your codecs and stuff.....
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<saunders> ubuntu 7.04 any good?
<saunders> how do u upgrade a kunbuntu version?
<saunders> throught adept?
<BluesKaj> saunders, never heard of it
<slyfox> saunders: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia#Kubuntu
<SlackRat> apt-get upgrade is an option
<saunders> 7.04 feisty fawn :S???
<Sanne> ah, saunders, youre back. I wanted to give you this (you can't hide harhar): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
* SlackRat doesnt like adept
<saunders> thanks sanne lol
<Sanne> hehe
<saunders> wicked cheersa sanne
<slyfox> Sanne: it works, the next line though asks me for the password, is there a way to put the password into the script ?
<saunders> u guys r awefully helpful :D
<Sanne> saunders: but relax, that was my closing comment for today ;)
<saunders> :)
<Sanne> slyfox: hmmm... I don't think so... maybe there is, but maybe there isn't, given the security implications. Sorry, I don't know.
<saunders> gee its like 2:15 am lol
<saunders> im shgattered
<slyfox> Sanne: what is the difference between #!/bin/bash and #!/bin/sh ?
<luckyone> can anyone tell me what to install instead of libxine-extracodecs? It says that it has no installation candidate
<luckyone> slyfox: the type of shell you are using
<SlackRat> for what lucky?
<Devineman> luckyone:  what are you looking for>
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me please? the problem is: i want gimp in english, i currently have it in german
<linuxgoober> luckyone : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<SlackRat> should be able to configure that from gimp, didnt know there was a language version gimp
<slyfox> luckyone: which one does what?
<Kite_DH> t from gimp, didnt know there was a language version gimp
<Kite_DH> [03:17]  <slyfox> luckyone: which one does what?
<Kite_DH> oops
<Kite_DH> sry
<Kite_DH> apt-get gimp help-de
<sdlnxgk> !gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 7016 kB
<Kite_DH> and apt-get install gimp-help-en
<slyfox> Sanne: actually what we did works very well, i just added windows to my kicker and I do not even see the konsole running, it jsuts asks me for the password and I get windows and no konsole running
<luckyone> slyfox: they both do pretty much the same thing
<Sanne> slyfox: /bin/sh is a link to /bin/bash, so it's the same for us. I think /bin/sh is more general, will work anywhere and link to the shell that's in use on the given system.
<saunders> im on dapper do i really need to be ugrading to newer version sanne?
<luckyone> slyfox: they are both shells that execute commands
<saunders> sanne: ?
<dec_> hello where can i find feisty fawn to upgrade, i am currently using edgy
<Sanne> slyfox: so the script does what you want now (except for the password thingy)?
<SlackRat> saunders....you want my opinion? :-P
<luckyone> so - do I have to install gstreamer? I thought that libxine-extracodecs was all that I need for MP3 support
<zerone> Does any1 know what is going on with the automatix page?
<saunders> yes sanne
<saunders> please lol
<SlackRat> you talking to me, or sanne?
<Sanne> saunders: I'm also still on Dapper. If the apps are recent enough for you, you don't *need* to upgrade. Dapper is LTS with 3 years suupport, after all.
<saunders> LTS?
<luckyone> finally, when I try to install libxine, it tells me that there is no installation candidate. I have already modified /etc/sources.list
<SlackRat> i concur, heh
<Kite_DH> SlackRat: do you know how to change the language of GIMP?
<SlackRat> nope, never had it pop up in german before
<Sanne> slyfox: if the script is ok, we are not done yet, because I would like to show you something further.
<underdog5004> ???
<saunders> my system hardware is like 1gd ram Asus A87n8x deluxe motherboard. 2.2 ghz i wanna know if im getting the most out of my stuff?
<saunders> lol
<slyfox> Sanne: ok
<slyfox> Sanne: please do
<slyfox> Sanne: so far so good
<saunders> can u see these kinda details on kunbuntu like i cud in windows?
<luckyone> I am really excited to start using amaroK, so I want to figure this out soon!
<luckyone> but I do not want to install gstreamer if I don't have to
<underdog5004> saunders, Kmenu>System>KSysGuard
<Sanne> slyfox: if you want the command 'windows' to be accessible from everywhere, you can put it to /usr/local/bin. This is the location where custom binaries and command scripts should reside, that are not under the government of the package manager.
<saunders> thanks underdog
<zerone> Does any1 know what is going on with the automatix page?
<slyfox> Sanne: "accessible from everywhere" how do you mean?
<underdog5004> it's down
<underdog5004> zerone, I don't know whey
<underdog5004> why
<zerone> thnx
<SlackRat> yes, its gods way of saying use easyubuntu if you must use an all in one unsupported download tool to make life easier :-P
<underdog5004> google still has a cache of it...but you need getautomatix.com to be up so you can get the key...very aggravating
<slyfox> Sanne: So far I just putted the "windows" to my /home/slyfox/Programs/Scripts  folder and edited my Kmenu and added "windows" remote control to my utilities section and it works great !
<underdog5004> rofl
<KaoticEvil> anyone got a minute or 2 to help me with some wifi problems?
<underdog5004> I'll try
<Sanne> slyfox: I mean, you wont have to cd to the directory and type ./windows, or start it with /path/to/windows, but you can just type 'windows', or put just 'windows' in the menu to run it.
<dec_> anyone know where i can get feisty fawn i am currently running edgy and i wnat to upgrade
<underdog5004> KaoticEvil, I'll try
<SlackRat> ubuntu.org?
<Sanne> slyfox: you can leave it where it is, of course
<underdog5004> dec_, google is your friend.
<KaoticEvil> well, i can't Edgy to connect to the same wireless router than vista connects to just fine
<saunders> sanne: how do i know iof i can run beryl and xgl on dapper? it says beware might not work on wiki
<Sanne> slyfox: I just wanted to show you what you can do, if you want to just be able to type 'windows'
<KaoticEvil> and im not that familiar with linux networking commands, so i have no idea how to procede
<saunders> if it will work on my pc
<underdog5004> dec_, linuxtracker.org is your friend as well
<slyfox> Sanne: let me try that too
<SlackRat> what does ifconfig show on your command line?
<underdog5004> KaoticEvil, ummm, ok, what de are you using? (KDE, Gnome, XFCE, etc)
<saunders> how do i know if i can run beryl and xgl on dapper? and if will work with my pc?
<Sanne> saunders: I must pass this question to the rest of the channel, because I don't know anything about beryl and xgl.
<KaoticEvil> K
<saunders> ok sanne
<Sanne> slyfox: ok
<Sanne> slyfox: works?
<Kite_DH> hmm...
<KaoticEvil> underdog5004: im using KDE
<Kite_DH> i probably didnt see the answer
<underdog5004> KaoticEvil, ok, try the system settings>Networking to see if your adapter is detected
<Kite_DH> im sry
<saunders> sanne: another wuestion for u
<saunders> if u dont mind :)?
* SlackRat hugs sanne for being a hardcore tradtitionalist
<KaoticEvil> underdog5004: i see wlan0 and wmaster0
<Sanne> saunders: shoot (although, you might get more response if you just ask, so anybody picks it up who knows). But of course I don't mind :)
* Sanne hugs SlackRat right back :)
<SlackRat> :-)
<underdog5004> wmaster0? hmmm do you have any other wireless devices on your computer?
<slyfox> Sanne: this is a great tip! Works
<Sanne> slyfox: haha! So that was your first lesson in shell scripting :)
<KaoticEvil> no, just the wifi card
<saunders> sanne: with windows if i was to go onto a website which had spyware or downloads with as virus i wud catch a virus or spywares etc. but with kubuntu if i go on exactly the same website and download exactly the same file i dont get spyware or viruses cos its linux?
<underdog5004> ok, so run the wireless lan assistant
<saunders> dont i need to protect meself still :S?
<slyfox> Sanne: one thing I do not get though is that when I launch this via konsole, I have to keep konsoel running and when I just exectue what we have created, it opens the windows withut the need of running the konsole laso
<KaoticEvil> im about to just say to hell with it and swap cards out with this one
<SlackRat> sanne, ill buy you coffee when feisty is released and we can watch everyone pulling out their hair while we play MMORPG pingus on dapper.....
<KaoticEvil> i know this card works on both Vista and linux (i used it on Dapper)
<underdog5004> KaoticEvil, lol, if it works...
<Sanne> SlackRat: hehe ;)
<KaoticEvil> *sigh*
<KaoticEvil> and then just use dapper and ndiswrapper :P
<saunders> sanne: u can anwer that ?
<underdog5004> try using the wireless lan assistant
<underdog5004> it's under internet in the kmenu
<saunders> with windows if i was to go onto a website which had spyware or downloads with as virus i wud catch a virus or spywares etc. but with kubuntu if i go on exactly the same website and download exactly the same file i dont get spyware or viruses cos its linux?
<KaoticEvil> it sees the router, and when i click Connect, it *tries* to connect, but always just Connection Failed
<saunders> ne body please help
<SlackRat> saunder, a virus has to be intentionally opened by root.....theres no root account in ubuntu, and root users in other linuxes dont just open suspicious files, which usually contain viruses made for windows
<slyfox> KaoticEvil: did you try KnetwokManager?
<SlackRat> theres no point in attacking linux with most malware and virurses
<KaoticEvil> slyfox: no, not yet
<underdog5004> KaoticEvil, ok, you may need to go into system settings>networking and set some static ips, tell it the AP, etc...
<Sanne> saunders: basically yes, you won't be affected by those malware that is written for windows. But you might get bitten by something that exploits a security hole in firefox in an os agnostic way, so it is always wise to do security updates for those programs that access the web, on *any* os. And please, give me time to answer ;)
<julle> Anyone who knows how to get TCL Scripting Language via apt-get ?
<underdog5004> Or try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<andrewr> hi all
<KaoticEvil> underdog5004: i tried that as well
<slyfox> KaoticEvil: Use it. Everything should work
<underdog5004> KaoticEvil, I'm out of ideas, sorry
<saunders> sanne: how do i perform security checks in kubuntu please?
<SlackRat> you can get virus protection for linux to be on the safe side, but my never peeps
<slyfox> KaoticEvil: waht is yoru network wep or wpa ?
* underdog5004 thinks saunders is using linux to look at pr0n safely...
<KaoticEvil> underdog5004: could it be that the card is only half supported?
<SlackRat> clamav is one
<KaoticEvil> slyfox: neither... its open
<underdog5004> KaoticEvil, maybe...
<saunders> u mean security updates for like firefox?
<andrewr> trying to figure out why apt-cache search tightvnc shows nothing, yet packages.ubuntu.org shows it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/tightvncserver
<slyfox> KaoticEvil: hmmm.. still try knetworkmanager
<underdog5004> there is also a linux version of Kaspersky antivirus
<KaoticEvil> i'll have to install it
<underdog5004> but it's not free
<Sanne> slyfox: if you run it via konsole, the konsole just runs it and stays open. If you just run the script without konsole, it may spawn a konsole, but just keeps it open so long it needs to.
<saunders> underdog: just trying to understand linux ya dirty bas*t**d
<andrewr> using edgy, and did an apt-get update..
<slyfox> andrewr: I got mine here http://www.tightvnc.com/
<Sanne> slyfox: I don't know if this was not confisung...
<underdog5004> KaoticEvil, lol, I wasn't talking to you...sorry
<KaoticEvil> underdog5004: i wasnt talking to you either :P
<underdog5004> oh, ok
<andrewr> slyfox: but it should be in apt, why is it not there?
<jmichaelx> AVG antivirus is free for home users, but i have never tried it in linux
<Sanne> saunders: you should do updates when they are available, at least for those critical apps. That *should* be enough.
<slyfox> Sanne: a bit confusing, it is just that if I run this program via konsole, and it runs, if I close hte knsole, the program closes too.  But with what we did, I see no konsoel at all, just a tiny windows asking me for hte password and that is it
<saunders> sanne: so different from windows finding it difficult to understand which is y i ask so many questions sorry
<Sanne> slyfox: yes, that's because youdidn't start a konsole manually *before* running the command *in it*.
<KaoticEvil> meh... i'll just swap the cards, and go to Dapper
<slyfox> Sanne: hmm...
<slyfox> Sanne: I kind of get it
<underdog5004> KaoticEvil, have you tried googlin' around?
<Sanne> slyfox: the command 'returns' and closes the window it spawns, kinda.
<Sanne> slyfox: is this how you want it? Or would you rather run it always in a konsole window that should stay open? If so, we can try to achieve that.
<KaoticEvil> underdog5004: ive looked... but not found a whole lot
<slyfox> Sanne: what we did now is great. That is what I wanted, the extra konsle windows was not needed and jsut took space for me
<Sanne> saunders: it's ok, switching an os is a learning experience. It's quite a lot at first to take in.
<crazy_bus> my system partition has lost files again.  fsck tells me of deleted inodes.  Is there anything I can do
<Sanne> slyfox: ah, ok :)
<Sanne> slyfox: hmmm... I'm just thinking... you don't have multiple processes of your xtightvncviewer running now, do you?
<julle> Anyone know knows the name of tcl scripting language in apt-get ?
<julle> can find it anywhere
<julle> cant
<Sanne> julle: search on packages.ubuntu.com, you should find it. I'll help also.
<slyfox> Sanne: no
<slyfox> Sanne: jsut one
<Sanne> slyfox: ok. I was concerned if we perhaps needed to close it explicitely, but seems we don't.
<julle> Sanne: Thank you
<slyfox> Sanne: but it needs konsole to be open if I launch it via konsole command manually
<Sanne> julle: you can also search in a konsole window with: apt-cache search tcl
<Schuenemann> hi, on which repository can I get java 6?
<Sanne> julle: there's a package tcl8.4, seems like what you need? Type: 'apt-cache show tcl8.4' so you can read the description.
<Sanne> slyfox: yes, that's like it works when you start commands via konsole.
<Schuenemann> anybody installed java 6 here?
<Kite_DH> ok heres my question: i currently have GIMP in german, i would like the english version tho...could somebody tell me how to do that??
<saunders> sanne: i need a dvd ripping tool so can copy copyrited dvds
<Sanne> Schuenemann: search at packages.ubuntu.com for the package, it tells you the repository
<saunders> what can i use to take the copywrite off etc
<Sanne> saunders: I also don't know that one. I just recently got my first dvd drive, and actually today played my first dvd. Never ropped one so far.
<julle> Sanne: okey thank you, libdb3-tcl  <. that helped. Now i just have to find tk :D
<Sanne> ripped even
<Sanne> julle: same procedure :)
<saunders> lol ok sanne
<saunders> i need a dvd ripping tool so can copy copyrited dvds  can ne one help??
<saunders> to take off the copywrite etc
<slyfox> Sanne: waht we did was great. Thank you very much for you help !!!!
<Sanne> slyfox: you're very welcome! :)
<slyfox> Sanne: This is us: http://slyfox.tiddlyspot.com/index.html#ShellScripting
<BluesKaj> a ripping tool isn't what you want ...k9copy is
<Kite_DH> =/...
<saunders> y k9copy?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Schuenemann> Sanne, I only see version 5
<Sanne> slyfox: haha, neat :)
<saunders> basically i want sumthing so when my friends lend me their dvds i can copy them and it copies the dvd like for like
<BluesKaj> yup
<Sanne> Schuenemann: then maybe it is not available from the repositories? Does anybody know?
<saunders> and thats k9copy? only when i tryed it b4 it wudnt do that
<Kite_DH> hm...
<Schuenemann> someone told me he got from apt-get
<Kite_DH> im sry
<SlackRat> watches the black helicopters from the DRM police flying over Saunders house
<Kite_DH> did somebody read my question?
<SlackRat> we all did , we're ignoring you
<SlackRat> :-P
<Kite_DH> k..
<SlackRat> jk
<Schuenemann> Sanne, maybe it's in a repository the site doesn't search? it's not free
<Sanne> Schuenemann: I'm finding it in feisty and edgy-backports
<Schuenemann> not yet, at least
<saunders> slackrat: LOL u say that but a helicopter is actualy outside the area
<BluesKaj> it'will author the dvd to fit on one dvd -+r , a lot of cpopyrighted dvds a re larger , so k9copywill shrink them to the necessary size
<saunders> can hear it
<luckyone> Sanne: can you tell me where to find libxine-extracodecs? I can't find an installation candidate
<Sanne> Schuenemann: what's your ubuntu version?
<Schuenemann> Sanne, why on backports?
<Schuenemann> kubuntu 6.10
* luckyone is also running kubuntu 6.10
<Schuenemann> I have multiverse enabled, I should see it... or not?
<Sanne> Schuenemann: if it's on backports, it means it wasn't available when edgy finalized.
<andrewr> I found my problem about tightvnc, I have to enable the universe sources
<BluesKaj> libxine-extracodecs
<Schuenemann> how do I add that repository?
<Sanne> Schuenemann: no, you need the backports repository in your sources.list
<BluesKaj> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Sanne> Schuenemann: one moment, I'll try to find out for you
<Schuenemann> I had for dapper, I don't remember though
<KaoticEvil> hey question...
<luckyone> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<luckyone> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<luckyone> is only available from another source
<luckyone> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<KaoticEvil> if i install dapper, and use ndiswrapper for my wifi card... and then do a dist upgrade to edgy
<Sanne> Schuenemann: in the meantime you can open your sources.list: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<KaoticEvil> will it keep my ndiswrapper settings?
<Schuenemann> right
<Sanne> luckyone: you might need to enable universe or multiverse
<Schuenemann> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<luckyone> Sanne: I have them both enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sanne> luckyone: just a sec, I'm looking into your problem when I have helped Schuenemann, ok?
<slyfox> Can someone please tell how big is the difference between when I right click and enable all reposetories in adept package manager vs editing my sources.list and replacing whatever is in there with this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories  ???
<Kite_DH> SlackRat: do you know how??...
<Schuenemann> Sanne, I see it... commented
<Schuenemann> # deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Sanne> Schuenemann: yep, that should be it. Do you know how to proceed?
<BluesKaj> slyfox ...adept uses your sources list
<luckyone> Sanne: sure thing! sorry to bug
<Sanne> luckyone: np
<SlackRat> Kite, let me get this straight, when you open gimp, you get the words for file, save , brushes, etc in german???
<Schuenemann> uncomment and update?
<Sanne> Schuenemann: yep :)
<Schuenemann> ok, thanks
<SlackRat> hmn, the DRM police just nabbed saunders....
<KaoticEvil> anyone know?
<luckyone> Sanne: I hate this because I am not a *ubuntu newb, I have been using it for 2 years now... just new to kde and don't really want to put gstreamer on my machine
<Sanne> luckyone: can you please paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<slyfox> BluesKaj: I know it does. I mean is there a differnece between this edgy guide list and if I were to manualyl enable all the repositories in the adept ?
* SlackRat wonders when one becomes un-newbed......
<SlackRat> Kite_DH: ???
<KaoticEvil> anyone... ?
<luckyone> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7442/
<SlackRat> hmn, what do people here do, ask questions, wonder off, have a light snack and wait for a sound alert to know theyre being spoken to?
<Sanne> luckyone: I found on packages.ubuntu.com that libxine-extracodecs is in multiverse. Now I look at your paste.
<luckyone> Sanne: I guess I don't have multiverse...
<SlackRat> then come back and ask the same question again, wander off, play with the cats and wait for the sound alert on their irc again?
<slyfox> is there a differnece between this edgy guide list and if I were to manualyl enable all the repositories in the adept ?
* luckyone slaps himself with a day old salmon
<Kite_DH> SlackRat: ok heres my question: i currently have GIMP in german, i would like the english version tho...could somebody tell me how to do that??
<Sanne> luckyone: correst. You have multiverse only for edgy-backports, but not for edgy. Add multiverse to lines 16 and 17.
<SlackRat> how many times are you going to ask the same qeustion kite, then wonder why you dont get an answer....i asked you a question.....
* luckyone is teh newb
<Kite_DH> SlackRat: oh..didnt see it
<Sanne> slyfox: I think adept will also just update your sources.list as if you had done it manually. At least synaptic (which I use) does that.
<luckyone> when is kde 4.0 supposed to become available?
<Kite_DH> SlackRat: yes, all in german
<Sanne> luckyone: did you get libxine-extracodecs?
<SlackRat> it seems according to some google hits, that it might be designed in germany, but the standard apt get is always english in my experience......did you do what someone suggested and apt get help-en??
<luckyone> Sanne: sound is a wonderful thing - thanks!
<Sanne> luckyone: hehe :)
<slyfox> Sanne: the quesation is - I can go to adetp package manager and enable all the commented out repositories. WIll there be a difference if I do that or if I delte my sources.list and inseart into it this - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories  ???
<BrigadierFrog> I can't for the life of me get the fglrx driver working with hardware acceleration
<Kite_DH> SlackRat: yes, i installed apt-get gimp help-en and uninstalled help-de, but those are only the help files, i need the app in english :/
<TMM> is there any harm in installing the kde4 packages to play around with in Xephyr?
<Kite_DH> SlackRat: i downloaded a folder called "gimp-2.3.4" ...it has many files in it...no idea how to install that
<TMM> or will it destroy my kde3 settings? :)
<SlackRat> your best bet (and i dont know how you got a german version in the first place is to uninstall and reinstall thru a standard repo.....which has never provided me with a german edition.......
<SlackRat> youre not in germany are you?
<Kite_DH> i am german
<SlackRat> is the repository in germany also?
<Kite_DH> no clue
<Kite_DH> ok i uninstall GIMP now
<luckyone> amaroK is probably the best music player ever thought of
<Sanne> slyfox: I guess there will be differences. I don't believe adept will make the plf and canonical repositories available. But you could just make a backup of your current sources.lists and try out what happens.
<Kite_DH> 3...2...1...
<Sanne> Kite_DH: I think gimp uses the language you have set your system to. It accesses some environment variable that's maybe set to german.
<Kite_DH> Sanne: it is...
<SlackRat> uninstall, and get the ubuntu package for gimp from the sight and just install it, or make sure that your repo addresses arent in germany.......remove them temporarily, since they seem togive  you a german default......install gimp, and then put the repos you use back
<slyfox> Sanne: ok
<Sanne> Kite_DH: I changed the language once. I have an english system, but wanted to have a german gimp to be able to help a client (I'm also german).
<SlackRat> another reason synaptic is so useful.....you can check pkgs and repos all in the same place
<Kite_DH> i got adept
<Sanne> Kite_DH: I could try to find out again how this worked, if you want to (and if you still have the ginp installed... ;))
<SlackRat> imo, you d be doing yourself a favor to have synaptic as well
* Shadowtester is away: Gone away for now.
<Kite_DH> Sanne: i have a folder full of files from chip.de, it said GIMP in english for linux...its 14,1MB big..its full of stuff, and i have no idea how to install it
<SlackRat> you can check and uncheck your repos, see where the http for  those repos are, whether .de or us or whatever
<Kite_DH> i just uninstalled GIMP
<Sanne> Kite_DH: don't do that. You should really use the gimp tfrom the repositories. We#ll find out how to switch to english.
<Kite_DH> Sanne: whats a repository?
<Sanne> Kite_DH: chances are, if it's from chip.de, it's for windows ;)
<Kite_DH> Sanne: no, it was a tar.bz2 file...
<SlackRat> check your repos, and make sure you dont reinstall from a german repo, or youll prolly get the german edition......theres dev talk on google about keeping info and stuff in sync with the english releases....
<Sanne> Kite_DH: you *are* on kubuntu linux, right?
<Kite_DH> Sanne: kubuntu edgy eft
<Kite_DH> Sysinfo for 'Kubuntu': Linux 2.6.17-11-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.06GHz at 3059 MHz (6126 bogomips), , RAM: 473/503MB, 101 proc's, 1.31h up
<Kite_DH> =/
<Kite_DH> Sanne: should i dl that---> ftp://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/gimp/
<Sanne> Kite_DH: ok, while I work, you could read this (it's for Gnome, but still useful for understanding the basics):https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<SlackRat> check http://gug.sunsite.dk/forum/?threadid=1759
<SlackRat> it happened to someone with a dutch version as well
<SlackRat> GIMP uses the system default locale it seems
<SlackRat> check ronalds post on that site
<Sanne> Kite_DH: don't download gimp manually. If I succeed, you can reinstall through the package manager and we'll get you an english gimp.
<Kite_DH> Sanne: ok
<Kite_DH> Sanne: also kann ich den ordner da lschen?
<Kite_DH> sry
<SlackRat> see the GimpUserGroup site i jus posted
<Kite_DH> yes, im reading =)
<Sanne> Kite_DH: we should speak english here ;)
<SlackRat> Ja
<Sanne> Kite_DH: let me find the solution first.
<Kite_DH> Sanne: ok
<Sanne> Kite_DH: ok, we can try two things (one from the link SlackRat posted). You need to install gimp again: please type in a konsole: apt-get install gimp
<Kite_DH> Sanne: ok wait a sec.
<Kite_DH> Sanne: done
<Sanne> Kite_DH: please open a konsole, and type: export LC_ALL=c
<Sanne> Kite_DH: sorry!
<Sanne> Kite_DH: please open a konsole, and type: export LC_ALL=C
<Kite_DH> k
<Kite_DH> did
<Sanne> Kite_DH: in the same konsole, type: gimp
<Kite_DH> wow
<Kite_DH> english
<Kite_DH> :DD
<Kite_DH> thanks!
<Sanne> Kite_DH: cool! Easier than I thought ;)
<bur[n] er_> anyone know if kde has a charmap?
<Kite_DH> hehe
<Kite_DH> lol...
<underdog5004> Ok, I tried to install the nvidia-glx-legacy driver for my nvidia Geforce2 go card, but when I get Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Kite_DH> now its german again XD
<BrigadierFrog> I don't get it, I follow the guide
<Sanne> Kite_DH: huh?
<BrigadierFrog> for ati fglrx drivers
* bur[n] er_ is trying to get a spanish "n" ... enyay
<BrigadierFrog> and it still says mesagl
<Sanne> Kite_DH: you always have to set this LC_ALL=C before you start gimp
<Kite_DH> Sanne: i started it with k-menu> grafik> gimp
<BrigadierFrog> under arch linux I just did a single install command and it worked instantly, why is this such a hassle on whats supposedly a friendly distro
<the_hammer> hey all to play movie trailers and all that jazz what do i need?
<Sanne> Kite_DH: so we need to make a script to start gimp always with the language setting
<Kite_DH> hmm
<the_hammer> ive installed some java and flash but nothing working yet
<Kite_DH> now i started it with LC_ALL=C again
<Sanne> Kite_DH: and?
<Kite_DH> its still german
<TomSwift> hello
<Jucato> the_hammer: for which browser?
<Sanne> Kite_DH: did you do 'export LC_ALL=C'?
<the_hammer> firefox
<Kite_DH> oops
<Kite_DH> ok english
<Kite_DH> :D
<Kite_DH> ok lets make a script
<Kite_DH> if thats easy
<underdog5004> any ideas for my issue?
<Sanne> Kite_DH: kinda. make a text file, name it something like gimp-en or so.
<Jucato> the_hammer: java for firefox, you need to install the sun-java5-plugin (sun-java6-plugin if you have your backport respository enabled)
<the_hammer> ok
<SlackRat> which version brigadier?
<Kite_DH> Sanne: ok next?
<Sanne> Kite_DH: sec, I'll type it up
<BrigadierFrog> which version of what?
<Kite_DH> Sanne: k
<BrigadierFrog> kubuntu? 6.10
<SlackRat> ubuntu
<SlackRat> with a k
<BrigadierFrog> it claims the kernel module isn't compatable, I see it loaded and everything
<BrigadierFrog> I dunno
<SlackRat> ah, dunno, im running dapper.....and the only distro that ever ran my nvidia was slackware, so i know what you mean
<BrigadierFrog> I'm going to try installing the latest one from ati, but yeah, ridiculous for a supposedly friendly distro thats all I'm saying
<SlackRat> i think it needs you to install kernel headers for the kernel
<SlackRat> uname -a
<SlackRat> to make sure which headers to download
<bur[n] er_> BrigadierFrog: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy to install it right?
<Sanne> Kite_DH: put this in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7446/
<BrigadierFrog> I'm using an ati firegl card
<BrigadierFrog> not even a radeon, a real firegl card
<SlackRat> what made you move from arch?
<BrigadierFrog> orca-robotics only supports a few distributions, so I thought I'd thought I'd try out kubuntu
<Sanne> Kite_DH: with me so far?
<Kite_DH> Sanne: yes
<jean-b> hi
<BrigadierFrog> SlackRat: honestly, I can't stand kubuntu
<apekko> i still have problems with flash player, so frustrating
<SlackRat> well its a regularly released debian style one disc distro but it isnt bug free by any means.......
<SlackRat> lol
<Sanne> Kite_DH: did you put my paste into your script
<BrigadierFrog> I've spent more time dicking around with this than I ever have with arch
<jean-b> when i uninstall programs, some directories remain in home
<BrigadierFrog> just to get the video card to work right
<Kite_DH> Sanne: could we query?
<SlackRat> you use kde or gnome usually?
<BrigadierFrog> kde usually
<Sanne> Kite_DH: yes
<SlackRat> i hear ya
<jean-b> i want to clean up my home dir
<BrigadierFrog> I don't really understand why the header files are in a seperate package either
<jean-b> and removies the directories of my old programs
<BrigadierFrog> its not like they take up a lot of space
<BrigadierFrog> so that just means more hassle
<SlackRat> thats why slack stays on the production box
<jean-b> is there a command to automatically remove the old config files?
<BrigadierFrog> well, arch is still on my desktop, and probably always will be
<TomSwift> has anyone had problems with firefox loading after installing KDE?
<BrigadierFrog> seriously, no hassles
<SlackRat> people might disagree here? but i usually run an ubuntu version thats been out a few months over the latest release...remember its based on debian sid snapshots
<BrigadierFrog> I used to use slackware myself, but arch's pacman got me hooked to the latest packages all the time
<SlackRat> havent tried arch yet, but ill get to it, heh
<jean-b> guys, how can i remove the old config directories of my old programs in home?
<bfdhud> is there a difference between installing compiz on kde or gnome? I found a walkthrough on the ubuntu forums, will it work for kde as well?
<SlackRat> pcbsd is nice as well.....seems to be gaining some ground
<bfdhud> jean-b you can just check view hidden
<SlackRat> try kubuntu forums bf.....which seem to be down at the moment
<SlackRat> server problem
<bfdhud> jean-b then select and delete the folders
<SlackRat> its a different tool set to build each desktop
<flaccid> SlackRat: thats what i use
<jean-b> bfdhud: isn't there an apt-get command to automatically get rid of those files?
<saunders> is there a toll to do disk cleanups in dapper ? bit like in windows
<saunders> tool*
<bfdhud> jean-b I think you can use the --purge tag. If you're using synaptic you can check remove completely
<SlackRat> hehe, knew i knew you from somewhere
<SlackRat> lol
<flaccid> yeah
<saunders> ?
<jean-b> bfdhud: is it possible to purge all my uninstalled programs?
<SlackRat> saunders you dont need to defrag in unix
<jean-b> at once?
<SlackRat> only windows
<bfdhud> jean-b no idea.
<saunders> slackrat performance is always good?
<jean-b> thanx!!
<saunders> my programs keep wanting to terminate alot :S
<jean-b> i'll try in #ubuntu
<TomSwift> hello
<SlackRat> yeah, no slowdowns without a good good reason
<Ash-Fox> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bfdhud> Another question, I installed a KDM theme and now when my desktop loads my background doesnt load automatically. I have to switch desktops then back again.
<larson9999> every time i have to use windows, i realize how much i like linux
<BrigadierFrog> Ash-Fox: I read that, thats exactly what I just tried
<BrigadierFrog> and it gave me mesagl
<BrigadierFrog> and why is it that much of a hassle to install something so common, thats what I want to know
<SlackRat> xactly larson, then you find less reasons to boot the windows at all
<bfdhud> what are you wanting to isntall?
<saunders> opensuse 10.2 any good???
<saunders> says its good for beginners
<saunders> ?
<flaccid> nah
<SlackRat> i dropped suse after the mess they made in 10.1
<infocrash> opensuse is o.k
<SlackRat> and theyre dealings with MS
<flaccid> suse would be better for server than ubuntu
<infocrash> open suse is not for server
<saunders> stick with dapper over open suse?
<flaccid> nah straight suse
<larson9999> SlackRat: i don't boot it unless i'm at work or a friend's with no linux
<saunders> open suse looked good to me wheter it is is another story.....?
<infocrash> i like the k menu on open suse
<infocrash> at first i was like this is crap
<SlackRat> problem is the pkg management changed for a while and i just got fed up
<saunders> wha other features it av which gd?
<SlackRat> they say its fixed on suse now, but it wasnt ever like apt
<infocrash> but then i like it alot
<SlackRat> liked it till 10.1
<underdog5004> Ok, I tried to install the nvidia-glx-legacy driver for my nvidia Geforce2 go card, but when I get Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Bipolar> is there an openvpn plugin for knetworkmanager?
<saunders> where is synaptec package manager in dapper?
<saunders> or this need be installed thru adept?
<flaccid> Bipolar: i havnt seen one
<saunders> ?
<hawk_> is there anyway to force unmount somthing
<SlackRat> sudo apt-get synaptic
<SlackRat> use console, its faster
<SlackRat> hawk, yea
<SlackRat> umount -fl /dev/hdc
<infocrash> hawk_ dont think you can if you are using that mount
<SlackRat> or whatever hd device it is
<saunders> it says invalid operation slackrat
<pirothezero> so memtest86 on new ram that i just bought at frys 20 minutes ago with 232 errors is that normal?
<hawk_> well i am installing wow with wine and it is asking for the next cd but it will not ejeced the first one so i need to force on mount it
<SlackRat> sudo apt-get update
<SlackRat> first
<saunders> ?
<saunders> ok
<SlackRat> if you havent used it
<SlackRat> itll update your repo list
<saunders> done it still invLID operation slack
<SlackRat> oh oh,,,,,did i say sudo apt get install synaptic?
<SlackRat> install being the important word
<saunders> sure did lol
<saunders> didnt say install lol
<infocrash> well use a paper clip to force eject, i dont know what will happen to the software that is using the cd
<SlackRat> try install
<saunders> now its working lol
<SlackRat> that s the command for installing , lol
<SlackRat> sorry
<saunders> thanks slack :S
<saunders> thanks :D
<underdog5004> sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<SlackRat> youll like synapitc, you can change your repos from there as well ,and it has package descriptions
<underdog5004> synaptic is frickin' awesome, generally the first thing I install
<SlackRat> yup
<saunders> is it like adept guys?
<SlackRat> much better
<saunders> swish
<hawk_> thankx guys
<b0rt> whats better ?
<hawk_> it worked
<SlackRat> synaptic
* Jucato notes that there will be a Software Properties in Kubuntu in Feisty
<b0rt> whats better than adept i mean
<SlackRat> whats that Jucato?
<NDPTAL85> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<underdog5004> b0rt, anything
<Jucato> SlackRat: an app/dialog box to easily add/edit repositories
<hendaus> hello
<NDPTAL85> Adept has package descriptions too.
<b0rt> i mean, what can do synaptic better than adept?
<underdog5004> hello
<hendaus> i need help
<hendaus> with amule
<underdog5004> why use amule?
<hendaus> always im getting kad firewalled
<underdog5004> open a port on your router
<SlackRat> ack, my irc blew up
<hendaus> i alreadddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddy done
<hendaus> already done
<b0rt> port forwarding
<hendaus> done
<saunders> whats multiverse and universe peeps?
<underdog5004> use bit torrent
<underdog5004> !multiverse > saunders
<BrigadierFrog> where do I module-assistant from
<hendaus> yes but thee plm the files which i need doesnt  exist on torrent
<NDPTAL85> SlackRat: We were asking what does Synaptic do that Adept doesn't.
<BrigadierFrog> the binarydriverhowto specifies I need module-assistant
<SlackRat> universe is if irecall the wider range of apps not always supported by ubuntu, while multiverse is pretty much all the debian repos as well.....
<saunders> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<saunders> thanks#
<SlackRat> its faster, more stable, has downlaod speeds, and command line, repos can be added or checked off, updated, all in a smooth well tested gui
<SlackRat> its apt in a box
<SlackRat> adept takes forever....why reinvent the wheel
<b0rt> heh
<Sanne> bye all
<b0rt> gonna give it a try then
<SlackRat> aufwiedersehen sanne
<SlackRat> its  been the debian and ubuntu standard for years, if you dont wanna go command line
<hendaus> hi slackrat i need a help i have plm with kad in amule always firewalled
<hendaus> i have opened the ports in my router
<hendaus> same plm
<SlackRat> sorry hendaus, just installed aMule last night and stopped trying to mess with it, i just used torrents to download what i was looking for
<SlackRat> check either their site, or their docs.....
<hendaus> ok thx
<SlackRat> i ll get around to it one of these days....heh,
<SlackRat> np
<hendaus> iother qt i hev installed gnokii what i should write in connexion to use usb
<hendaus> cable
* SlackRat just leaves adepts update manager on and uses it for regular updates, nothing else
<BrigadierFrog> wow, it finally worked!
<SlackRat> woot
<BrigadierFrog> alright, well, hopefully the rest of this fiasco will go a little smoother/faster
<martman> my install craps out at 45% (copying file stage). im guessing i burnt a bad disk. anyway i can do a netinstall with the disk i already made?
<SlackRat> lol frog
<SlackRat> !ubotu netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<hawk_> so for some one how is coming from window$ what are the best programs for linux
<SlackRat> check that out martman, yeah, sounds like a bad iso burn
<saunders> how do i know what the apropriate module for my kernel is please?
<SlackRat> try burning at no more than 4x for isos
<SlackRat> uname -a
<SlackRat> will tell you the kernel info
<gregd> trying to compile konversation for my edgy kubuntu. have all the necessary toolchain packages. getting an error: *** KDE requires autoheader 2.53 or newer.
<saunders> ?
<SlackRat> konsole, type 'uname -a'
<SlackRat> see what kernel it is, those are the kernel modules you donwload then
<Jucato> uname -r
<SlackRat> gregd, you have gcc installed?
<makuseru> how do i mount an ISO?
<Jucato> gregd: which version of konversation are you compiling?
<Jucato> !iso | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Vague_Rant> Hey guys.
<makuseru> thanks
<Vague_Rant> My hard drive has kind of died, so I'm trying to install Kubuntu on my external HD.
<gregd> Jucato: yes to gcc, svn version of konversation
<Vague_Rant> But I want the partitions to be FAT32, and I don't seem to have much of a choice.
<Jucato> gregd: install autoconf and automake1.9
<gregd> Jucato: both are installed
<intelikey> well i have gotten as far as the authentication in cups now.   after only 6 days it looks like another week of hacking and i'll finally get cups working for a "raw" printer...
<BrigadierFrog> is there a subversion 1.4 package for 6.10
<Jucato> gregd: kdelibs4-dev ?
<makuseru> how do i UNmount an ISO?
<intelikey> anyone want to tell me what it's looking for at the authentication screen ?
<Jucato> BrigadierFrog: none
<underdog5004> should I use the 9631 (new legacy) or the 7184 (legacy) for my Geforce2 go?
<Jucato> makuseru: same way you unmount paritition
<Jucato> partitions*
<BrigadierFrog> Jucato: I suppose I could build it from source then
<makuseru> i dunno how
<Jucato> sudo unmount <mountpoint>
<makuseru> oh ok, thanks Jucato
<Jucato> makuseru: er.. "umount"
<Jucato> not unmount, sorry
<makuseru> k
<intelikey> umount   and you can specify device or mountpoint.
<Jucato> intelikey: in the case of a mounted ISO, will there be a device?
<gregd> Jucato: yes i have the kdelibs4-dev
<intelikey> the file.
<intelikey> Jucato i.e. umount file.iso
<Jucato> intelikey: ok
<Jucato> gregd: hm... kde-devel?
<saunders> how do i know what update to install of rnvidia :S? in SPM
<saunders> in*
<SlackRat> SPM?
<SlackRat> what are the choices?
<saunders> loads :S
<saunders> confused :S
<rinofima> hi
<bonbonthejon> hi rinofima
<intelikey> what to put in "    AuthType Basic______________________________________________________________    Require user @SYSTEM_"  on the cups admin page ?
<TomSwift> hello
<fuel> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> can i just change the @SYSTEM  to root ?
<intelikey> or the authtype   to   none   ?
<underdog5004> should I use the 9631 (new legacy) or the 7184 (legacy) for my Geforce2 go?
<SlackRat> did i mention adept crashes? :-P
<intelikey> i've had dpkg broken more times than i care to count...
<SlackRat> dont know if i ever broke apt........mustve at some points, usually upgrading
<SlackRat> been a while since i used dkpkg
<intelikey> yeah that's normally where i hosed it.
<intelikey> dpkg ?
<intelikey> you use it every time you install or remove a package.
<intelikey> damn!   i'm over 40 years old, and i just now noticed that vary and very were spelled differently.
<fudgey> hey
<fudgey> are there any admins?
<intelikey> only root
<fudgey> ??
<fudgey> nonono  admins of #ubuntu
<fudgey> cuz it says im banned =(
<intelikey> fudgey what did you do ?   flood ?
<SlackRat> but you dont deal with driectly if youre aptgetting, used to install pkgs from cds with it dpkg -i if i recall
<fudgey> dunno
<fudgey> I dont recall
<intelikey> SlackRat but a frontend is only a frontend...
<SlackRat> and a backend is only a backend
<intelikey> fudgey so aside from being banned from that channel what do you need ?
<SlackRat> and where would we be without dselect :-P
<fudgey> ahh nothing
<fudgey> il just talk here then
<SlackRat> he doesnt need to be banned, he already got that
<fudgey> ask help here
<SlackRat> fudgery, no great loss
<fudgey> yeah
<fudgey> ubuntu and kubuntu are about the same
<intelikey> fudgey actually that's how i got here too....
<fudgey> =/
<SlackRat> theres ubuntu-offtopic and ubuntu-forums but theyre not heavy on support,,,,,
<fudgey> thanks
<SlackRat> this room at least has less than 900 people
<archangel_> does anyone here have any experience with the ATI Radeon Xpress 200 chipset with linux?
<fudgey> does he ban last a life time?
<intelikey> no really i got banned in #ubuntu for disagreeing with an op.   (he was wrong, but that don't matter; he had ops)   ....
<fudgey> yeah
<archangel_> I hear the chipset is NOT recommended for linux
<fudgey> I think I did that
<fudgey> but worse
<intelikey> no normally a few weeks.
<fudgey> I swore once
<SlackRat> do tell
<Prophet> Anyone familiar with getting WPA-TKIP setup?
<SlackRat> once?
<fudgey> yeah
<intelikey> archangel_ !i  sorry.
<SlackRat> fsck them if they cant take a joke......
<fudgey> he probably thought I swore like 20 times
<archangel_> good to see you again intelikey
<archangel_> long time
<intelikey> archangel_ ati has been very low on the support structure...   maybe sense the merger that will change.
<archangel_> hows the kids?
<SlackRat> stick around here fudgery.....i ve been talking with some ubuntu and kubuntu folks about an unofficial ubuntu support irc channel in the near future
<intelikey> archangel_ back at ya. :)
<fudgey> awesome
<intelikey> kids.     ah.  don't ask.
<archangel_> yeah, lets hope so
<intelikey> 18 years old.   any questions?
<SlackRat> asl plz
<fudgey> LOL
<SlackRat> heh
<intelikey> i thought there was one.   #ubuntu
<intelikey> :)
<SlackRat> thats official
<SlackRat> thats the one that banned him
<intelikey> been in there lately ?
<SlackRat> fairly yea
<intelikey> if you question is more than "where is the start button"  good luck....
<makuseru> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<SlackRat> thinking of dropping the forums too ......too many people with almost no experience passing out disinformation
<SlackRat> and banning and abusing the ubotu instead of dealing with actual quesitons
<TomSwift> firefox question
<intelikey> that too.
<intelikey> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<makuseru> are you talking to me?
<SlackRat> heh
<fudgey> no
<SlackRat> no ubotu, i meant overuse of bots
<intelikey> makuseru no.   just  blababbing
<makuseru> oh ok, got worried
<SlackRat> not cussin  them out and beating them, lol
<SlackRat> you silly wanker bot
<fudgey> haha
* SlackRat shoots spitballs at ubotu an then looks innocent
<intelikey> !botsnack | SlackRat
<ubotu> SlackRat: Yum!
<fudgey> LOL
<intelikey> now that's bot abuse....
<intelikey> :)
<fudgey> hey is slackware free?
<fudgey> open source?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> FOSS
<fudgey> awesome
<intelikey> !FOSS
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<SlackRat> yup free as in freedom and free as in beer
<intelikey> "as we can make it"    heh.
<flaccid> !freebsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> typical
<hawk_> what are the most have programs for linux
<intelikey> yeap
<SlackRat> well hes honest......no one wants to do without everything
<fudgey> is it possible to get a ppc version of slackware??
<SlackRat> must have? depends on what you do wiht your puter
<flaccid> !gateway
<intelikey> hawk_ probably debian.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gateway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hawk_> i do every thing
<flaccid> !natd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about natd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !ppp
<ubotu> ppp: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.4rel-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 320 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<hawk_> graphics video and alot
<gregd> Jucato: I guess my system was trying to use unsermake
<flaccid> dang
<SlackRat> er, ubuntu has more packages than debian now
<intelikey> hawk_ if i understood your Q
<asaup> hi
<fudgey> ubuntu doesnt work on my ppc =(
<asaup> i have a problem
<intelikey> SlackRat more packages != more programs.
<asaup> !
<asaup> !=
<intelikey> !-  not equal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not equal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hawk_> hey not say i will but anyone know if you cant get cigna or that game version of wine of a p2p program
<SlackRat> well it pretty much includes the debian repos in multiverse plus all the ubuntu addons
<intelikey> SlackRat what ubuntu addons would that be ?
* intelikey is trying to think of a purely ubuntu app
<SlackRat> adept prolly, the new control panel for kde,,,,,
<asaup> my kubuntu dvd does not boot
<SlackRat> you want a list?
<asaup> i have made it now from the iso
<asaup> :(
<intelikey> asaup will it boot in another computer ?
<asaup> no
<fudgey> then you gotta check the quality of it
<intelikey> asaup you didn't burn it to disk correctly.
<asaup> i burn it with ashampo
<fudgey> .
<fudgey> .
<fudgey> you need to use another program
<asaup> ok
<asaup> thnx
<asaup> :)
* intelikey has no idea what ashampo is ...
<fudgey> anti-virus
<intelikey> heh
<fudgey> spam
<fudgey> w/e
<asaup> no
<SlackRat> burning on windows?
<asaup> hahahaha
<asaup> its called
<fudgey> you need to use imburn
<asaup> ahampoo
<fudgey> imgburn
<fudgey> image burn
<intelikey> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asaup> ashampoo burning studio 6
<asaup> :P
<asaup> i made a mistake
<fudgey> a shampo?
<fudgey> a shampoo?
* SlackRat thwacks ubotu with a rolled up newspaper
<fudgey> are u sure?
<SlackRat> use nero
<SlackRat> yeah , ashampoo s been out for a few years
<intelikey> a' sh' am po'
<intelikey> i sure am poor
<fudgey> LOl
<asaup> lol
<asaup> :P
<fudgey> im more poor
<fudgey> 1 dolla a day
<SlackRat> wouldnt that be a sha am poo?
<asaup> me too
<intelikey> samantics ya C++
<asaup> i am so poor that i do not have another dvd to burn it
<intelikey> poo  ?
<asaup> :P
<SlackRat> no asaup, youre not poo, it just feels that way sometimes
<SlackRat> :0P
<asaup> hahahaha
<asaup> :P
<asaup> lol
<SlackRat> lol
<intelikey> SlackRat use your ebonics    po == poor   every body knows that.
<SlackRat> yes but the app is called aShampoo
<intelikey> po dunc hick town
<SlackRat> not po is in a n'orleens po'boy
<asaup> how can i make to use windows software in kubuntu
<asaup> ??
<SlackRat> wine
<intelikey> nalins
<SlackRat> or use vmware and run windows inside linux
<SlackRat> nalins, heh
<intelikey> yankee  say it right.
<flaccid> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<flaccid> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<asaup> i know but does wine support all new softwares
<flaccid> asaup: no
<Vague_Rant> Hey guys. I'm trying to install kubuntu on my external HD, and it crashes while trying to create the ext3 filesystem.
<Vague_Rant> Does anyone have any ideas?
<SlackRat> who you callin a yankie, red neck?
<SlackRat> lol
<dsmith> heh
<dsmith> I have a question re: xorg.conf
<intelikey> !alternate | Vague_Rant
<ubotu> Vague_Rant: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<SlackRat> are you gonna share this question with us or make us guess?
<intelikey> Vague_Rant not sure it will do any better   but it might.
<intelikey> it's  " for an "expert" mode install."  ^  ya know.
<memo_> hi
<dsmith> at the bottom where it says Section "Screen". I have Indentifier, Device, Monitor, Default Depth, subsection, depth, modes, then it repeats like 6 times
<dsmith> depth is different numbers
<SlackRat> right
<intelikey> that's still not a Q
<SlackRat> lol
<Vague_Rant> Yeah, I imagine I'd be screwed in an expert install.
<dsmith> question is: is that normaL?
<dsmith> :p
<asaup> does kubuntu edgy have drivers for nvidia geforce go 7400 TC
<SlackRat> no, think of it as debian training
<SlackRat> yes
<intelikey> Vague_Rant i'd try it.  the gui install is pretty ridgid.
<SlackRat> its normal
<fudgey> try the 8 series for nvidia
<fudgey> gfx
<SlackRat> i think the alternative is also for cd upgrades
<intelikey> dsmith yes that's normal
<dsmith> hmmmm.. beryl wont show the updated window borders
<asaup> does it have all drivers for hp pavilion dv6162ea notebook
<asaup> i mean
<asaup> webcam and so on
<dsmith> someone said to change defaultdepth and depth to "24"
<intelikey> !beryl | dsmith
<ubotu> dsmith: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> beryl is supported in there  ^
<dsmith> tu
<dsmith> hope someone is alive... :)
<asaup> does kubuntu have all drivers for hp pavilion dv6162ea notebook
<intelikey> asaup i didn't know there was a driver for a notebook...
<asaup> no sorry
<asaup> i mean
<intelikey> asaup you mean for all the Krap built into the thing ?
<asaup> for webcam
<asaup> yes
<asaup> :)
<asaup> sorry
<martman> i wish they installer new that grub will die on big drives
<martman> (320 gigers)
<asaup> i did not ask the right thing
<martman> *knew
<intelikey> oh.    hmmm     dumb me, point him to a question i can't answer, why don't i.
* SlackRat pulls intelikey's foot out of his mouth
<intelikey> martman grub will boot anything that bios can boot.
<intelikey> make a /boot partition of 128m
<intelikey> asaup there may be info on the wiki about specific hardware that you have.  you'll have to find someone with the same notebook, or just go search.   sorry.
<asaup> :D
<asaup> ok thnx
<asaup> a last thing
<asaup> i want to know
<intelikey> sure.
<intelikey> i'll
<intelikey> answer
<intelikey> if
<intelikey> i
<intelikey> can
<intelikey> .
<asaup> the diference between
<asaup> the dvd and the cd download. does the dvd contain more softs
<asaup> ?
<hawk_> where do i go to find out what drivers linux is using for my videocard
<asaup> if not i have spread my time downloading it
<intelikey> yes it does.  and has the textmode as well as the liveCD
<asaup> :D
<martman> intelikey kubuntu and debian both refuse to boot when i just have a root and swap
<intelikey> martman yes.  make a /boot partition.
<martman> intelikey i did with the 2nd kubuntu install
<martman> intelikey apparently it didnt use it
<asaup> thank you all
<asaup> ok thank you all. i'm going to install kubuntu with the new dvd :D
<asaup> :D
<asaup> see you later from the root instead of the fucking C: that have bored me so much
<asaup> :D
<asaup> bye
<intelikey> martman just a small primary partition.  mounted as /boot     maybe 100m in size.   all it has to hold is the kernel the initramfs.img and the grub configs.
<intelikey> martman you can use lilo   though
<intelikey> i have to use lilo.    grub is too weak to boot a partitionless disk.
<martman> ok, trying this one more time
<martman> i made a /boot last time though...
<SlackRat> ah, that explains why backtrack used lilo for my usb flash install......
<intelikey> /dev/hda1 /boot ext2 defaults 0 0
<intelikey> probably sda1
<intelikey> SlackRat no partition ?
<hawk_> or there any new drivers for nVideo out that i can get it is say that i am using nv so
<hawk_> and i am trying to get berly to run but it want
<SlackRat> no, just one big partiion.......
<intelikey> !ati | hawk_
<ubotu> hawk_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hawk_> thank u
<xurpasops> hello
<xurpasops> how can i join an undernet channel?
<intelikey> join the server.  /server irc.undernet.net    or what ever it is.
<intelikey> then you can
<xurpasops> hmmm okey. thanks.
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> now my turn.   what kind of Krap is this ???
<intelikey> Authentication required for CUPS at http://127.0.0.1:631
<intelikey> 
<intelikey>               Login:
<intelikey> howto change that?
<michael> can anyone help me with shell comands
<Mena> If i change the Mouse setting to be more speedy ...Would that make a big load on the cpu !!!?
<hitmanWilly> Mena, shouldn't
<Mena> hitmanWilly, okay good
<michael> can someone help me with shell comands please wisper if possible
<intelikey> michael ?
<hawk_> i need help with berly i have no header thing on any of my windows
<intelikey> hawk_ did you try the beryl channel ?
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey>     ^
<hawk_> theres a channel
<intelikey> i guess you didn't have a question michael ?
<michael> i do i need some info on how to use shell comands i havenet used a promt since dos6.22 and could use a little hlep
<intelikey> you could use a lot of help.
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> there is a start   ^
<michael> usually in dos though all i had to do was a:/ install and it took care of everything for me
<michael> thanks ill try it out and if i have problems i gues ill be back
<martman> ok...now i wish checking a fs would have a progress bar or something
<martman> this is retarded...
<michael> anyone considedered doing a skype phone plug in build with an irc plugin?
<intelikey> martman it can have.   man e2fsck
<intelikey> michael sorry.   like why ?
* intelikey notes that normally the only thing slow about linux apps it the user.
<intelikey> well cli apps at least
<intelikey> localhost - - [24/Feb/2007:23:27:22 -0600]  "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 401 3940 - -
<intelikey> localhost - - [24/Feb/2007:23:27:22 -0600]  "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 3940 - -
<flaccid> yes
<intelikey> cups error  E [24/Feb/2007:23:27:24 -0600]  cupsdAuthorize: Empty Basic password!
<intelikey> E [24/Feb/2007:23:27:24 -0600]  cupsdAuthorize: Empty Basic password!
<intelikey> howto fix that?
<intelikey> can i change "DefaultAuthType Basic"   to  "DefaultAuthType none"
<intelikey> ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, not sure
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, mine doesn't ask for auth
<archangel_> wow, DSL is working like a champ on my P133
<archangel_> fast as all get out
<elyon225> Could someone recommend a good replacement for the KDE kicker?  I assume I'm looking for a dock, app, right?
<intelikey> elyon225 kicker is the pannel
<martman> can i add debian sources without killing apt?
<intelikey> martman no
<lotusleaf> elyon225: http://www.kde-apps.org/
<intelikey> you might add one or two packages and not notice any problem but adding a debian repo will hose the install with time.
<martman> damit
<lotusleaf> elyon225: one example: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=6585
* martman is tempted to just jump sides already
<martman> (bsd side)
<intelikey> jump.
<intelikey> *nix is good.
<elyon225> lotusleaf: Thank you.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly going to 127.0.0.1:631 and adding a printer doesn't ask you for a username and password ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, yeah, i added my normal account to the lpadmin group
<dftpnkezln> hey all, could someone give me some advice?
<dftpnkezln> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_M6VA,Z70VA#Sensors
<dftpnkezln> how would i go about putting that into effect?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yeah ?   yeah it does or not ?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, no pass if i remember right
<hitmanWilly> intelikey, been awhile
<smaggard> hiyas
<smaggard> apt-get dist-upgrade is the way to upgrade to edgy right?
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<rkvirani>  I just installed kubuntu-desktop ontop of an xubuntu install, how do I get rid of the xubuntu stuff?
<ForgeAus> apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<smaggard> thx
<rkvirani> ForgeAus: that will only get rid of two packages
<Jucato> ForgeAus: won't exactly work
<intelikey> ForgeAus that will do nothing.
<rkvirani> what about xfce and all its dependancies.
<ForgeAus> really?
<rkvirani> yes
<Jucato> really
<ForgeAus> apt-get remove xfce?
<Jucato> rkvirani: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<intelikey> apt-get remove xfce*  might do it.
<ForgeAus> wait how come xubuntu-destop ony has 2 packagex more than kubuntu-desktop?
<intelikey> but look the list over carefully.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it will only remove the xfce package or something that depends on it. not the stuff that xubuntu installs
<ForgeAus> beachse xubuntu-desktop's a metapackage right?
<Jucato> er I mean xubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> yes
<ForgeAus> grrr
<intelikey> Jucato with the wildcard   ?
<ForgeAus> um is ther a way to compress all my app icons? (u know usr/share/icons , etc
<intelikey> apt-get remove xfce*  <<<
<ForgeAus> theres no compress file attribute for linux right?
<Jucato> intelikey: dunno about the wildcard. but there are more than xfce* packages installed with xubuntu-desktop
<asaup> hi
<Jucato> ForgeAus: um.. tar?
<asaup> i have installed kubuntu
<asaup> and
<hitmanWilly> ForgeAus, try apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop, then apt-get autoremove
<rkvirani> I could try that... I dont know if it would get Thanks!
<intelikey> Jucato i know and wildcarding sometime gets things you don't expect.
<asaup> i want to know how can i get synaptic
<ForgeAus> jucato but will my apps read them if I tar them?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: when you tar something (like zipping or rar'ing), you don't touch the files themselves
<intelikey> asaup install it.
<Jucato> it's copied into the tarball
<ForgeAus> Jucato I don't wnat two copies
<Jucato> so you'll have the original (untouched) files + a .tar.gz
<asaup> yes i know but how
<ForgeAus> I want to compress the used copy
<asaup> sudo apt-get install synaptic ??
<Jucato> ForgeAus: ah no
<ForgeAus> xpm is basically a bitmap right?
<intelikey> asaup with the package manager
<dftpnkezln> can anyone tell me if its possible to alter the kernel settings (i just want to add support for my hardware sensors on a notebook) without completely recompiling it?
<asaup> ok
<ForgeAus> how about something like squashfs or something?
<intelikey> !adept | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
* Jucato is not as advanced as that...
<intelikey> !synaptic | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<smaggard> whats the chances of this breaking my dapper? lol
<intelikey> !apt | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ForgeAus> hehe its ok, just wondering if it can be done thats all
<dftpnkezln> anyone?
<intelikey> ForgeAus you could move everything in /usr/share into a squashfs and mount it on /usr/share
<intelikey> dftpnkezln a module
<ForgeAus> intelikey thats what I was thinking
<hitmanWilly> dftpnkezln, you can just rebuild the modules
<ForgeAus> but squashfs is not writable right?
<dftpnkezln> intelikey: ah ok, how can i do that?
<ForgeAus> well changes aren't permenant
<smaggard> o i got a quick question. will my wireless drivers stay intact after a dist-upgrade?
<intelikey> ForgeAus i've never actually used a squashfs  but i guess one could use unionfs and append the squashfs to the root fs ....  this is sounding more and more like something i'd do.....
<ForgeAus> rofl
<ForgeAus> sounds complex, and I don't know anything about unionfs
<dftpnkezln> its a broad question i know, but basically im just trying to put http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_M6VA,Z70VA#Sensors whats there
<ForgeAus> !unionfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unionfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> !squashfs
<smaggard> nvr used unionfs either
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> dftpnkezln if the module is already made you modprobe it   if it's not you compile the module then modprobe it.
<dftpnkezln> hmm ok, thanks mate
<smaggard> by typing modprobe module
<ForgeAus> never ceases to amaze me just what ubotu does and doesn't pick up :)
<flaccid> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ForgeAus> !yum
* flaccid pats ubotu
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<intelikey> dftpnkezln give me a sec and i'll look at the page...
<flaccid> i think hes on drugs
<SlackRat> flaccid, stop fondling the bot
<SlackRat> botophiliac
<smaggard> lol
<ForgeAus> Slack, most pets enjoy being fondled
<flaccid> hehe
<smaggard> lol
<SlackRat> heh
<smaggard> sicko
<ForgeAus> uh?
<ForgeAus> whats sick about that? ... unless you got a dirty mind I guess..
<dftpnkezln> ta
<smaggard> say whaaat
<SlackRat> bleh, we're all bozos on this bus
<SlackRat> :-P
<smaggard> heh brb
<ForgeAus> hehe at least the wheels are turning
<ForgeAus> hmmm... I'm off to research unionFS some
<sam__> a silly question: I thot Dapper was LTS but seems to have been dropped? No new KDE in Dapper
<intelikey> dftpnkezln i think you just need to modprobe i2c  and install ksensors - lm-sensors frontend for KDE
<ForgeAus> sam, dapper's been superceded by edgy
<flaccid> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ForgeAus> the LTS I'm not sure about...
<gregd> getting this runtime error for strigi. compiled svn on kubuntu edgy. error is: strigiclient: error while loading shared libraries: libstrigiqtdbusclient.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ForgeAus> but I guess feisty may get LTS if Dappers expires
<flaccid> which actually means security updates if you're lucky
<intelikey> dftpnkezln if that don't get you going.  give is a post
<Jucato> ForgeAus: nope
<dftpnkezln> ok mate, thanks ill give it a shot
<ForgeAus> well I guess I guessed wrong
<Jucato> sam__: Long Term Support doesn't mean it will get **version** updates
<Jucato> at least not always
<dftpnkezln> intelikey: FATAL: Module i2c not found.
<intelikey> correct.  updates will mostly be in the form of patches bug fixes and security revisions
<Jucato> it may, or may not. what LTS absolutely guarantees are bugfixes and security patches on the currnet version of packages. if you update packages through dapper-backports or kubuntu.org repositories, then those aren't absolutely covered by the LTS
<flaccid> if you're lucky
<intelikey> dftpnkezln it's there somewhere.  let me check.
<candy_kisses> if i upgrade my sources.list to herd 4's.. and i install one or more packages.. (i want emesene) is that completely risky?
<SlackRat> im guessing maybe another LTS in October, maybe not
<flaccid> lts is bogus
<Jucato> SlackRat: nope.
<smaggard_> dang i need a snack or somethin'
<Jucato> LTS life span is 3 years on the desktop and 5 years on the server
<flaccid> there are bugs up to 1 year old in dapper still not fixed
<jay> if i upgrade my sources.list to herd 4's.. and i install one or more packages.. (i want emesene) is that completely risky?
<flaccid> do i have to wait 2 years for the updates?
<ForgeAus> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Jucato> jay: installing packages form other sources always involves a bit of rist..
<pc1> hi
<ForgeAus> oops sorry smaggard can only feed the bot from here
<Jucato> flaccid: depends on what "updates" you are looking for
<smaggard_> is there a kubuntu ltsp type project happening?
<jay> I want emesene, it requires some python updates... how risky can that be? :)
<smaggard_> that would be awesome
<flaccid> Jucato: resoution of the bugs on launchpad that are 1 year old
<SlackRat> but have they decided that those LTS's will only be replaced when the three years are up? that , i haven t heard
<intelikey> dftpnkezln heh  ooops   there are  37  i2c modules in the kernel i have.   use this command.     sudo -i     then this.      . /etc/bash_completion           and finally this.       modprobe i2c[tab] 
<Jucato> jay: very risky.. *buntu is very Python-reliant
<intelikey> that will list them for you.  pick out the ones you need.   not sure what all you have as to hardware.
<ForgeAus> !emesene
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emesene - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlackRat> and i doubt LTS users will stay with ubuntu if it means kde 3.5 is on the desktop when kde 4.3 is out
<Jucato> flaccid: depends on a lot of factors though... has the bug report been confirmed? what kind of bug is it? is it a KDE bug? or some other non-KDE package?
<ForgeAus> whats emesene?
<ForgeAus> and why would that require REMOVAL of python packages?
<jay> U kno for Xgl always segfaults on me regularly-ISH theese days.... I wonder if python might be my problem. Running beryl
<Jucato> SlackRat: LTS is not meant fo that anyway
<flaccid> confirmed
<Jucato> ForgeAus: em-es-ene = MSN, afaik
<Jucato> flaccid: link please?
<ForgeAus> ahh Jucato, IC
<flaccid> there is no official document that outlines what lts will physically give...
<intelikey>       . /etc/bash_completion
<flaccid> i'll try to find
<intelikey>        ^   note the dot
<ForgeAus> Jay its possible beryl wasn't developed to be KDE/Python compatible?
<SlackRat> theres mention from shuttleworth himself that LTS releases are possible berfore the three year liimit
<SlackRat> jsut as breezy was maintained for its time but didnt stop a new release
<dftpnkezln> ooh
<dftpnkezln> ok i see lots of them now
<flaccid> Jucato: you can easily find on bugs.launchpad. this one might be an example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8497
<Jucato> SlackRat: possible. but breezy isn't LTS. and that always happens
<flaccid> 2004-09-25 13:16:50 UTC
<Jucato> SlackRat: a release is still "living" when a new version is released
* intelikey agutally wonders why we haven't seen all the hype and scrambling for the "new" release yet ?    it's only a month out...
<SlackRat> LTS isnt a three year debian stable, its when they think they can pull together a tight stable, not too experimental system better suited for stability and possibley enterprise, with the benefits of long term support.......some machines may not cope with  a new LTS right away, hence the long term......but someone guessed maybe a year and ahalf from dapper would be another LTS
<intelikey> actually
<dftpnkezln> intelikey: ok when i modprobe the various i2c's i get no response, just a new blank line at the console
<intelikey> dftpnkezln no error in linus means no error
<flaccid> i would like to read an official document clearly outlining what LTS provides...
<intelikey> linus ?
<intelikey> linux.
<Jucato> SlackRat: actually, LTS ia 3-5 year supported release
<SlackRat> right, my point as well, its still living... i thought you were saying that only after three years will they put another LTS out
<sam__> me too
<SlackRat> five on servers
<Jucato> flaccid: there's also the problem that the bug might have to be fixed upstream (from the actual writers of the package/program)
<SlackRat> that three year wait hasnt been confirmed at all.....
<flaccid> thats not my problem , Jucato
<sam__> so what would be the advantage of me running dapper LTS instead of Edgy?
<SlackRat> stabiltiy and longer support
<intelikey> sam__ more updates ?
<tarelerulz> I am lost I can't seem to get  adept to install firefox
<SlackRat> for alonger time
<sam__> u mean security updates?
<tarelerulz> How do you compile firefox it dose not seem to have a configure file
<intelikey> and bug fixes maybe...
<SlackRat> the dev team has also made a commitment to backport more than just security for the LTS releases
<flaccid> this and that
<intelikey> idk what all the updates are but i'v had a tun of them
<flaccid> nothing of actualy physica definition
<intelikey> some fix things
<intelikey> some break things
<intelikey> :)
<flaccid> solaris 10 is kicking our ass..
<flaccid> hehe
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know how to install firefox
<flaccid> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<flaccid> which version?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install firefox
<flaccid> there you go really
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<flaccid> i think thats a deprecating meta package, intelikey
<intelikey> he didn't specify the flavour
<tarelerulz> I am reading firefox new version howto
<flaccid> thats true
<tarelerulz> it sounds a bit old
<tarelerulz> has link this link that
<sam__> well.. i'll take yo word for it... I still had to upgrade all my dapper boxes in order to run the new KDE + KOffice + KDevelop cause there were no dapper packages & i didnt want to compile it myself
<tarelerulz> Seem like a lot of work to install it
<intelikey> sam__ you didn't have to "run the new KDE + KOffice + KDevelop "     did you ?
<SlackRat> ""Dapper is going to be a benchmark for stability while the ubuntu team have a little fun for a release or two"   LX Format  Special Feature on Ubuntu and interveiw with Mark SHuttleworth
<flaccid> wtf
<flaccid> sounds unstable
<SlackRat> its based on debian sid snapshots, isnt that being redundant, lol
<sam__> intelikey: I believe i did, they were bug fixes i couldn't do with out!
<tarelerulz> it is just me or  you can't install firefox the normal way with configure file and make file
<intelikey> hmmm  ok.
<intelikey> tarelerulz normal way = compiling from source ?    ha.
<sam__> ... koffice for one.. amaroK, konqui, kdevelop.. I had to upgrade
<tarelerulz> Well, I can't get it adept way
<tarelerulz> That is the only reason I am trying from souce
<hitmanWilly> tarelerulz, if i remember right, firefox has some closed source stuff with it that makes it difficult to compile from source
<intelikey> tarelerulz if you want to compile it.   install build-essential and get after it.
<Jucato> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<intelikey> tarelerulz if you can't apt-get it.  then you have your suorces.list screwed up.
<lotusleaf> there's also:
<lotusleaf> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tarelerulz> It gets it and installs it ,but I can not run it from menu or terminal
<tarelerulz> I don't know what is up with that
<tarelerulz> a lot of my program not working
<hitmanWilly> tarelerulz, any error msgs?
<intelikey> 64 bit ?
<sam__> intelikey: also i have clients i managed to move from Windows Desktops to Kubuntu, and these were tired of ugrades after every few yrs "win98->WinME->Win2K->WinXP->Vista...
<intelikey> last time i heard that i shortly found out that it was a 64bit install
<sam__> they liked that u could apt-get install  & apt-get upgrade
<luckyone> does anyone know how to force my laptop backlight to go off?
<SlackRat> backlight?
<intelikey> sam__ so you moved to something that upgrades every six month.... boy what a help.
<luckyone> SlackRat: like the lamp that makes my lcd bright
<tarelerulz> I don't get an error it just go to the next line
<sam__> ..but they soon found me telling them upgrade to Edgy.. or wait for Fiesty...
<SlackRat> or every year or tow......
<SlackRat> take out the battery?
<luckyone> when I do sleep 5 && xset +dpms && xset s off off && xset dpms 0 0 0 && xset dpms force off, it just turns the screen blank, but leaves it on...
<SlackRat> sam, this is for business use?
<sam__> yes
<hitmanWilly> SlackRat, i think he means while its on
<SlackRat> why didnt they stay with dapper?
<SlackRat> oh
<sam__> i prefer Kubuntu to Redhat
<tarelerulz> in the past I have ran firefox  by finding the exaquible file and it worked
<intelikey> sam__ that should probably be debian sarge   or something.
<SlackRat> me too, but for a business i certainly wouldn t move them to edgy
<luckyone> hitmanWilly: yes, while it is on - I just want the display to go off
<SlackRat> well, etch would be better to wait for atm
* intelikey is with SlackRat on that.
<SlackRat> and if i were the boss and you suggested fiesty right now? i d fire you
<intelikey> on the SPOT
<SlackRat> theres alot of misinformation in channels about edgy being the latest stable release, without defining, in ubuntu terms, what stable means
<sam__> intelikey: those we my sentiments at first, untill i saw most of the new releases were now for Edgy no Dapper packages in sight...
<hitmanWilly> luckyone, you could try in the screensaver settings, i think you can set up the display to shut off when you lock the screen
<SlackRat> what does a busineess need thats in edgy ?
<intelikey> sam__ what "new releases "  ?
<SlackRat> 3D graphics?   a buggy firefox 2.x?
<luckyone> it will want KDE4.0
<intelikey> luckyone why kde ?
<sam__> SlackRat: I didnt suggest Fiesty for now, all i was saying is they could maybe wait for Fiesty to be ready before they do another Dapper->Edgy and later ->Fiesty which would cost them on support
<SlackRat> the latest unproven kde? they need stability.....and you install and test kde 40 on a test box
<SlackRat> for like two months
<intelikey> business could do find with gnome
<SlackRat> before chainloading them thruout the office
<SlackRat> i didnt say you did, i said IF you did
<sam__> intelikey: updates like KDE 3.5.6
<SlackRat> theyre paying for support then dapper gives them bang for the buck
<intelikey> again  why kde ?
<Jucato> why the topic?
<SlackRat> kde is closer to windows environment
<intelikey> if kde is not fit for your use.  getting a later version is not the answer.
<Jucato> #kubuntu is a channel for Kubuntu-related support questions. While offtopic discussions happen once in a while, it's highly advised to take them to #kubuntu-offtopic . Let's keep this channel clean, and try to liven up that other channel :D Hooray for offtopics and #kubuntu-offtopic !!!
<luckyone> because Konqueror rocks so friggin hard
<sam__> KDE is what they know & prefer also the third party apps ive done are KDE/Qt
<SlackRat> erm......now we're being told that discussing kubuntu releases and kde are offtopic? damn this is like romper room
<Jucato> and...
<Jucato> For those asking about KDE 3.5.6 for Dapper: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-January/012932.html
<intelikey> sam__ ^
<SlackRat> so there is an upgrade to 3.5.6
<Jucato> no there isn't
* intelikey wonders where sam works... maybe i can get his job.
<Jucato> that's the final word, in that link
<SlackRat> oh, i should read the link, eh?
<SlackRat> so, kde you install and upgrade at your own risk
<intelikey> and that's not a "good" business platform.
<SlackRat> if you wanna get all aesthetic about it, kde 4.0 may look like paradise, but businesses need the stabiility of a bloody 3.3 sarge desktop
<sam__> intelikey: read the above link: and see my concierns
<Jucato> there are still some KDE deployments using KDE 3.4
<intelikey> SlackRat do i hear an echo in here ?
<SlackRat> you realize, the support forums for ubuntu are what is going to trash it in the enterprise sector........
<sam__> ..any telling me to  move to ubuntu wont work... we need to fix this..
<SlackRat> true Jucato, sarge is 3.3 and theres no word on etch 4........
<Jucato> SlackRat: you mean the free, use/community support forum, not meant for corporate/business support?
<Jucato> user/community*
<SlackRat> its very usable, but its not the home desktop cuttting edge test out new apps enviromnment most poeple use linux for
<SlackRat> paritally, i mean that businesses considering a switch, know they can try it out without support, and see whats there.......and the free user commuity may be part o their experience............then, go and look at the open suse community, and the enterpirse version.......
<Hasrat_USA> s there any Konversation user around here? i want to connect to a new server without having to disconnect freenode. how to do that?
<SlackRat> i wouldnt be embarrassed to show my boss a suse forum
<SlackRat> but theyre irc is out there.....heh
<Jucato> Hasrat_USA: File -> Server List, add a new Server
<sam__> jucato: its the  not so much about the KDE desktop as such, its the apps too..  Why shud i b stuck with bugs in Kontact when there updates available but just not for my Distro?
<Hasrat_USA> Jucato: would doing so disconnect me, even for once, from freenode?
<SlackRat> atm, you want to sell linux to enterprise, youre safer showing them suse
<tom__> hi there, here is something for the experts: copying a file (700mb) on gnome desktop takes 1:30 min.,copying the same file on kde desktop takes 1:00 min.....what the hell is this??
<Jucato> Hasrat_USA: nope. but if you want to be certain, ask in #konversation
<SlackRat> and getting them to invest in SLED and MS interoperability
<Hasrat_USA> a difference of 30 seconds and that's all the hell is all about tom
<hitmanWilly> i wont talk about SuSE/Novell right now
<intelikey> Hasrat_USA does /newserver    not work ?
<Hasrat_USA> uh okay thanks jucato
<SlackRat> me niether hitman., for many reasons
<tom__> nice answer...
<SlackRat> but its a point when discussing enterprise linux
<Hasrat_USA> intelikey: i haven't tried anything yet. i'm too afraid to get disconnected from freenode
<hitmanWilly> ugly but true
<SlackRat> Hasrat...that was MY expert answer
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SlackRat> you beat me too it
<SlackRat> jucato likes his !offtopic button
<tom__> anything else from the experts?
<Jucato> you don't know what I like
<Hasrat_USA> SlackRat: um which one?
<SlackRat> theres a consensus.......its a thirty second difference
<SlackRat> your 30 sec expert analysis, lol
<Hasrat_USA> oh duh
<tom__> ok, just forget it.
<RedWorm> tom__ kde and gnome use two totally diff app setups to transfer files
<Jucato> sam__: because kde apps rely on kdelibs. if you upgrade kontact, you need to upgrade kdelibs, then you'll need to upgrade all other kde apps, effectively upgrading KDE.
<SlackRat> different toolsets to build apps, different everything
<RedWorm> tom__ diff file managers and the like, so they're bound to be slightly differnt
<tom__> thanxs to RedWorm
<intelikey> <tom__> hi there, here is something for the experts: copying a file (700mb) on gnome desktop takes 1:30 min.,copying the same file on kde desktop takes 1:00 min.....what the hell is this?? <<<<  mmm 30 second differance.
<intelikey> but you don't need an expert to answer that.
<tom__> intelikey might go somewhere and think what this is about here
<sam__> jucato: just my point thats why i had do do Edgy
<sam__> anyway thanx for yo help...
<infocrash> tom__ can you re-do your test and see if you get the same result?
<T3hWiz0r1> Hello. I am ssh'd to a friends computer that keeps hanging when he goes to burn k3b mp3 CD's. He can terminate k3b but the drive stays with a blinknig activity light that cannot be umounted.
<T3hWiz0r1> anyone have any ideas?
<intelikey> what i'd like to know is why it's faster to do    dd if=/dev/zero of=file.img bs=1458176 count=1 ;mount -o loop file.img blah/ ;cp files.something blah/ ;dd if=file.img of=/dev/fd0       than it is to do this.   mount /dev/fd0 blah/ ;cp files.something blah/     ?
<SlackRat> depends on which one might still be in comand history and recalled by hitting an arrow key
<intelikey> T3hWiz0r1  ps ax      or   fuser -k   the device.     but that wont answer your question as to why.
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: it just does that every time, trying to discover why
<intelikey> SlackRat no not the time to write the command.   the time to write to disk.   i can dd the full disk image to disk three time while i trying to copy 700k file to the mounted disk
<SlackRat> ah
<SlackRat> one way to find out
<intelikey> T3hWiz0r1 sounds like bad scsi emulation.
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: so a k3b issue most likely?
<intelikey> no  an scsi emulation error  is not k3b specific.    try another burning app.
<intelikey> xcdroast maybe.
<intelikey> if it hangs you out to dry also  it's far below the level of k3b
<SlackRat> cdrecord?
<intelikey> SlackRat didn't want to drop all the way to the command line yet.
<T3hWiz0r1> i want to punch it in its face personally
<SlackRat> heh, ok
<SlackRat> well save that for later
<T3hWiz0r1> lol... thats always the last step
<intelikey> T3hWiz0r1   and check the logs.
<T3hWiz0r1> for now im blasting justin timberlake at it... torture it first
<pikafoop> I'm suddenly having GRUB issues on two machines that are dual-booting Kubuntu 6.10 and Windows XP.  Each gives me "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" when I try to boot into Kubuntu, but Windows boots fine.  One machine is a desktop with two disks (WXP on hd0,0 and KUB on hd1,0), and the other is a laptop with one disk (WXP on hd0,1 and KUB on hd0,2).  Both were working fine yesterday an even earlier t
<hitmanWilly> T3hWiz0r1, thats just inhumane
<pikafoop> of the desktop.  Any experience with this?
* intelikey thought throwing it out to windows was the last resort
<SlackRat> intelikey: you mind if i pm you for a moment?
<intelikey>            Both were working fine yesterday an even earlier t
<intelikey> <pikafoop> of the desktop.  Any experience with this?
<intelikey> message turncated
<T3hWiz0r1> hitmanWilly: justin timberlake?
<hitmanWilly> T3hWiz0r1, yes, evil incarnate
<SlackRat> IM....PM.......i forgot which one was leetist..... :p
<pikafoop> Cliff's Notes:  Two dual-boot machines that were working fine earlier suddenly give me "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" when I select Kubuntu in the GRUB menu.  Hilarity has thus far failed to ensue.  :)
<intelikey> pikafoop not knowing the last of your first post.  i'll just assume it's not something that will change the answer.       did you do any partition resizing ?
<hitmanWilly> T3hWiz0r1, but seriously, the drive might be dying
<SlackRat> intel?
<pikafoop> I did in the case of the laptop, but not in the case of the desktop, which is why I'm getting confused.
<pikafoop> Desktop (let's start with that one) has always had WXP on hd0 and linux on hd1.
<intelikey> well the error message would seem to indicate the partition is not readable by bios.
<SlackRat> lol @ hilarity has thus far not ensued......
<pikafoop> intelikey: that is certainly the text of the message, but unless I have two separate machines whose BIOSes are suddenly on strike, I'm finding that suspect.
<pikafoop> As I mentioned, this is pretty sudden.
<intelikey> SlackRat ask someone that's l337  not me.
<SlackRat> sounds very likely
<SlackRat> the question was, do you mind if i IM you a moment?
<intelikey> pikafoop no.  on one you said you changed partitions.  that explains that one.   which one was that   ah the lappy.   now on the other...
<pikafoop> Actually, on the lappy, I changed partitions a while ago, and it worked fine for a few days.
<pikafoop> So it's also an all-of-a-sudden thing.
<pikafoop> Hmm....
<hitmanWilly> pikafoop, did XP have any updates download yesterday?
<crazy_penguin> Good morning all! (P.S. It's morning here :))
<pikafoop> hitmanWilly: it may have, although I'm not aware of any.
<SlackRat> i guess thats a no, intel?
<intelikey> ok wait.    rewinde.      lets start with the facts.   not what you did the third tuesday of last week.
<pikafoop> hitmanWilly: that is a well-fair question.
<SlackRat> morning , its morning here too
<hitmanWilly> pikafoop, that seems to be the only linking thread here
<hitmanWilly> pikafoop, unless Grub had a big update which I don't know of
<pikafoop> OK, I'm going to start from XP's effects on my non-Windows partitions, if there are any, and work backwards.
<intelikey> pikafoop partitions have changed.   find out why.    windows is suspect.    i don't do windows.
<pikafoop> The #1 question was "are a lot of other people seeing this?" so I guess I have an answer for that.  Time to strap on ol' the hacker hat.  :)
<intelikey> boot a linux cd and see if you can mount the root partition      reinstall grub.
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pikafoop> intelikey: good call; I'm actually already in progress
<intelikey> first link   ^
<pikafoop> intelikey: yep, I've played that game before.  :)
<intelikey> ok hope you win this round.
<intelikey> if you need us we
<intelikey> we'll be here.
<Solidad> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<intelikey> gnome & kde
<SlackRat> ones gnome and kubuntu is kde desktop
<pikafoop> intelikey: thanks!
<intelikey> also a cause of grub errors may be antivirus software. system restore  and other "utilities" that xp has in it's trash can.     sorry i mean tool kit.
<hitmanWilly> or maybe he got a virus?
<pikafoop> intel/hitman:  Haw!  e2fsck says the last mount/write time for the root partition is in the future.  I think I see some Windows fingerprints here.
<SlackRat> you might wanna system restore to a point in xp where it all worked on all the partiitons
<intelikey> hitmanWilly almost covered under part 1 above.
<SlackRat> oh, wait, the time is in the future tho....bleh
<b0rt> pang it
<hitmanWilly> pikafoop, wow, im shocked beyond belief!
<pikafoop> :)
<intelikey> SlackRat thats a clock change error.
<b0rt> doing apt-get update after adding nvidia repo installed nvidia kernel 8776 instead of 9746, and now X isnt loading, how can i fix?
<DrBlink> How do I stop xserver so I can update nvidia drivers
<b0rt> ctrl + alt + bckspace
<intelikey> cmos clock set to unix time   touch blah reboot to another os and try to touch blah with cmos clock set to local time  and you get that "too far in the future" error.
<dftpnkezln> intelikey: sorry to bother you again but what does " http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_M6VA,Z70VA#Sensors " mean when it says i have to use those kernel settings? Still no luck in getting my sensors detected unfortunately
<DrBlink> ctrl alt bkspace just restarts the kde
<pikafoop> DrBlink: Are you using Gnome or KDE?
<DrBlink> kde
<b0rt> at login screen select console login
<pikafoop> You'll want to stop kdm
<intelikey> DrBlink sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<DrBlink> ive been trying /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<b0rt> doing apt-get update after adding nvidia repo installed nvidia kernel 8776 instead of 9746, and now X isnt loading, how can i fix?
<pikafoop> DrBlink:  Are you doing that from Konsole, or from a TTY?
<intelikey> dftpnkezln means the kernel must support "I2C device interface  +  I2C Hardware Bus support  +  Intel 82801(also i2c)   +   National Semiconductor LM85 and compatibles"   all of which should be modules in the ubuntu kernel.
<DrBlink> ctrl alt f1 -> login / do cmd
<pikafoop> OK.
<dftpnkezln> intelikey: okay, ive modprobed the relevant i2c's but they're still not being detected - is there anything else i can do?
<intelikey> dftpnkezln the kernel config lines there are for compiling the kernel.   is there not any documentation on that for a debian based distro... perferable ubuntu
<DrBlink> then ubuntu logo shows up and screen goes back after that letting me type but its not reading any cmds
<intelikey> !lm_sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm_sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<intelikey> package but no wiki page...
<intelikey> dftpnkezln search the ubuntu wiki already ?
<dftpnkezln> yeah, nothing that i can make sense of really
<SlackRat> flaccid, you around?
<intelikey> modprobe lm85
<b0rt> how can i remove a nvidia kernel to install  9746?
<pikafoop> DrBlink: Let me load up another box and try to replicate your situation.
<_3oo3_Homework> b0rt you have to rebuild your kerel
<_3oo3_Homework> kernel
<dftpnkezln> ok, when i type 'sensors' i get:
<dftpnkezln> Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<dftpnkezln> Unable to find i2c bus information;
<DrBlink> pikafoop: alright
<b0rt> _3oo3_Homework: could you explain how?
<zzq> new soft
<_3oo3_Homework> b0rt:  if you sign an NDA.
<intelikey> dftpnkezln do     lsmod    and pastebin the output.
<b0rt> whats NDA?
<intelikey> !paste | dftpnkezln
<ubotu> dftpnkezln: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_3oo3_Homework> b0rt:  its kind of like DMA
<DrBlink> non disclosure agreement sp?
<_3oo3_Homework> oh
<_3oo3_Homework> yeah what he said
<pikafoop> Don't yank his leg all the way off, just pull it a little.
<b0rt> -_-U could you be more specific?
<dftpnkezln> intelikey:  ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7459/
<b0rt> i dont know about nda or dma, or what they stand for
<_3oo3_Homework> b0rt:  what operating system are you using, first of all?
<b0rt> kubuntu amd64 edgy
<_3oo3_Homework> hrm.  couldn't tell ya.
<b0rt> nvidia 7300
<_3oo3_Homework> ohh
<_3oo3_Homework> yeah ok
<_3oo3_Homework> I gotcha
<_3oo3_Homework> hrm..thats a toughie
<pikafoop> DrBlink:  When you have stopped kdm and get the Ubuntu screen, try hitting ALT+F1 to go back to your virtual TTY
<intelikey> dftpnkezln i don't see i2c-bus  in the list   modprobe it.
<_3oo3_Homework> b0rt...ok...what EXACTLY are you wanting to do?  why do you want to change kernels?
<b0rt> how though?
<pikafoop> DrBlink:  When you're in X, it's CTRL+ALT+FN to get to a TTY, but only ALT+FN from outside of X.
<dftpnkezln> FATAL: Module i2c_bus not found.
<hitmanWilly> b0rt, how did you install the driver? apt-get?
<b0rt> _3oo3_Homework: cant startx, api mismatch, kernel 8776 installed by accident
<b0rt> yes apt-get
<_3oo3_Homework> b0rt:  type 'rmnvidia' as root in single user mode
<_3oo3_Homework> that will revert the driver, and then you can uninstall the package
<DrBlink> pikafoop: at kde login screen i logged into terminal - did the cmd kdm stop then went to tty1
<b0rt> _3oo3_Homework: command not found
<asaup> i have seen some kde effects. like a 3d desktop. what do i have to do to have them
<asaup> ??
<_3oo3_Homework> b0rt:  check your spelling
<intelikey> dftpnkezln i2c-core
<dftpnkezln> done
<b0rt> checked, its "rm nvidia" together -> "rmnvidia" right?
<_3oo3_Homework> yup
<asaup> i have seen some kde effects. like a 3d desktop. what do i have to do to have them
<intelikey> restart lm-sensors
<b0rt> command not found
<dftpnkezln> sorry, just from kde?
<asaup> yes
<asaup> i've seen a video
<asaup> with a 3d desktop
<asaup> i have seen some kde effects. like a 3d desktop. what do i have to do to have them
<dftpnkezln> you're probably talking about compiz or beryl asaup
<asaup> how can i find and install them
<intelikey> dftpnkezln do you have the command        sensors-detect   ?
<dftpnkezln> yep
<hitmanWilly> !beryl | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> run it
<asaup> ok
<asaup> thnx
<asaup> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dftpnkezln> ok ran it, it doesnt detect any
<dftpnkezln> if i select yes at 'Next adapter: PCA9564 ISA Adapter' it sits there for about 5 minutes then just moves onto the next one
<dftpnkezln> but doesnt detect anything
<intelikey> dftpnkezln hmmm.   i'm with you.    i don't know "from that howto" what we are missing.
<dftpnkezln> i blame asus
<dftpnkezln> thanks for your help anyway
<intelikey> who wrote this anyway...     kernel ACPI daemon, kacpid, is taking up huge amounts of CPU time, then
<intelikey>    load /etc/sensors.conf, and look for the section that begins
<[andrewr] > Hi
<intelikey> load a text file and edit it....     shesh
<[andrewr] > I have kubuntu running in tightvnc in colinux
<[andrewr] > pretty nifty
<[andrewr] > unfortunately when I try to start fluxbox I get this: http://pastie.caboo.se/42810
<[andrewr] > not much info googling it, most common answer is 'check that there's not a window manager already running'
<[andrewr] > well, colinux doesn't support x natively.. so I don't think that's it plus I looked in ps aux
<intelikey> [andrewr]  scroll up and see what the first error is
<intelikey> [andrewr]  or  command 2>&1 | less
<[andrewr] > I think I got the first error, my pastie has me running fluxbox ..
<[andrewr] > I just got an idea, in the init file there is session.screen0. ... on most of those lines
<[andrewr] > and I'm using vnc on :1
<intelikey> oh wait.   you are calling that from a console.   you'll have to connect it to an xserver somewhere
<[andrewr] > I don't follow..
<intelikey> is x running on the remote box ?
<[andrewr] > no, tightvncserver is
<intelikey> is x running on the local box ?
<[andrewr] > I'm in colinux remember
* intelikey doesn't know about colinux
<[andrewr] > I'm running tightvncserver on the colinux, and ultravnc client in windows
<[andrewr] > it's basically X
<hitmanWilly> !colinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[andrewr] > colinux is a port of the kernel to windows
<[andrewr] > I'm using it cause it's faster and smaller than vmware
<intelikey> ok.   hmmm     well...   hmmmm.
<intelikey> hmmm
<intelikey> i said that already didn't i.
<[andrewr] > heh
<intelikey> i still think you'll have to tell it how to connect flux to the display
<[andrewr] > I expected it to just start in the display it's in
<intelikey> fluxbox --display :1   or something
<intelikey> it doesn't know that the display it's in is not a console.
<[andrewr] > hmm
<calcmandan> Anyone know when ardour2 is slated for 6.06?
<[andrewr] > more specifically I thought it would use $DISPLAY
<intelikey> is $DISPLAY  set ?
<intelikey> in th evnc window echo $DISPLAY
<[andrewr] > andrewr@andrewr-laptop:/etc/X11/fluxbox$ echo $DISPLAY
<[andrewr] > :1.0
<[andrewr] > odd, looks like init is still using screen0 even though I changed it
<[andrewr] > I changed both ~/.fluxbox/init and /etc/X11/fluxbox/init
<[andrewr] > I would use kde but it took forever to start
<[andrewr] > actually, it never did start fully, it had the background but that's about it
<[andrewr] > possibly a similar problem
<intelikey> doubt it.
<Kite_DH> how can i check what extensions i got??
<pikafoop> CONFIRMED:  Windows seems to have been involved.  Reinstalling grub as per your instructions has sorted it.
<intelikey> Kite_DH  extention to what ?
<pikafoop> (at least on the desktop -- moving to the laptop now.)
<[andrewr] > fluxbox -display :1 gives same thing :(
<intelikey> pikafoop when all other suspects are eliminated. what ever is left no matter how rediculess  must be the cause.
<Kite_DH> file extenstions
<Kite_DH> all file-extensions my pc supports
<Kite_DH> can i watch them up somewhere?
<pikafoop> intelikey: And in the realm of the ridiculous, Windows is king.
<intelikey> Kite_DH your linux system doesn't support any extentions.
<intelikey> linux doesn't use file extentions
<intelikey> pikafoop agreed.
<Kite_DH> intelikey: i mean things like .jpg .gif etc, isnt that called extension?
<Lynoure> Kite_DH: Yes, but on linux they are there for you, the software shows your images mostly fine with any extension
<intelikey> those are part of a file name.  but have nothing to do with how linux treets a file.      echo blah > file.jpg  and see what it does.
<Kite_DH> hmm, so i cant look at what filetypes are on my comp?
<Kite_DH> ok
<intelikey> some apps on the other hand may use filenames to guess at some file formats.
<Kite_DH> yes
<Kite_DH> hmm
<intelikey> to see what "mime" types are used by a given app   look in the apps configuration.
<intelikey> Kite_DH but the short answer  (after the lesson)  is, all free formats are supported.  and some propritary ones.
<DrBlink> ever since i enabled wifi on this laptop - boot up takes forever...anyone know why?
<jahi> how i update kde 3.5.5 to 3.5.6
<_3oo3_Homework> is adduser disabled by default in kubuntu?!
<intelikey> ok guys.  i'm went.  have a really good one.   and remember to look up from time to time.
<lotusleaf> _3oo3_Homework: did you try using sudo?
<Kite_DH> found it
<jordo23> Does anyone know how I can record my desktop to video under kubuntu?
<Kite_DH> konqueror > preferences
<lotusleaf> !istanbul > jordo23
<lotusleaf> jahi: add the repo for it @ kubuntu.org if you're using Edgy
<jordo23> lotusleaf: I have this installed.....but am trying to get it to work.....I have it as a menu entry under kicker, but nothing happens when I click the entry....
<lotusleaf> jordo23: nothing appears at the right hand bottom corner of your screen?
<lotusleaf> it should show a button in your panel
<jahi> hmm...how i add repo in kubuntu
<lotusleaf> jahi: instructions @ kubuntu.org
<jordo23> lotusleaf: Nope....nothing.....and when started no process shows in KsySguard
<lotusleaf> jahi: add it to your sources.list file
<jordo23> lotusleaf: Is this a GTK dependent package?
<lotusleaf> jordo23: probably ;)
<lotusleaf> jordo23: but then, I have gnome installed too ;)
<jordo23> lotusleaf: I installed it through adept....with dependencies....
<pirothezero> so got a problem that recently started, my power down monitor time keeps changing from what i want it to be at to 3 hours pretty much every day after i turn it back to what i want it to be, any ideas?
<lotusleaf> jordo23: try #ubuntu
<jordo23> ok....thanks
<lotusleaf> jordo23: there are other programs as well
<jordo23> lotusleaf: Do you run Beryl?
<lotusleaf> jordo23: I'm not familiar with them though
<lotusleaf> jordo23: no, I do not run Beryl, for Beryl q/a try #ubuntu-xgl and #beryl
<pirothezero> NM its a bug found the fix/workaround
<jahi> i dont know what repo i should add..
<lotusleaf> jahi: one sec
<lotusleaf> jahi: are you running Edgy?
<jahi> yes
<lotusleaf> jahi: and you have the previous version of kubuntu already installed?
<lotusleaf> jahi: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<jahi> no..i installed this edgy on cd
<lotusleaf> so you don't have KDE, you have Gnome?
<jahi> i have kde
<jahi> i have kubuntu cd :)
<lotusleaf> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list and add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main
<lotusleaf> then type ":w" without quotes followed by ":q" without quotes
<lotusleaf> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lotusleaf> pressing Enter after the :w and after the :q
<lotusleaf> you add the "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main" without quotes to a blank line in that sources.list file
<lotusleaf> the :w writes the file after you add it and the :q quits after you've edited and saved it
<cpk1> you can do :wq too =P
<jahi> hmm
<jahi> how i save that..i didnt understand
<] [andrewr> lost net there
<spawn57> have any of you gotten lirc working in edgy?
<alex__> ciao
<asaup> can someone explain to me how to get synaptic
<asaup> i have a problem
<asaup> with the repositories
* NightBird is having problems falling asleep... ;_;
<Lynoure> Why do you want synaptic? There is adept...
<asaup> i dont understand
<asaup> very well
<asaup> adept
<asaup> dont know to use it
<asaup> how can i repair my repositories
<asaup> hellooooooooooo
<asaup> plz
<asaup> how can i repair my repositories
<asaup> plz
<asaup> how can i repair my repositories
<asaup> ??
<asaup> help me
<Lynoure> asaup: Repair? Please describe your problem.
<posingaspopular> asaup: you don't want to spam, but im sure someone will help you
<asaup> the problem is that i trie tu update
<asaup> by the adept
<Lynoure> asaup: if remote repositories are not responding, it's not alway a problem on your system.
<Lynoure> s/alway/always
<asaup> but how can i get synaptic
<Lynoure> If you get an error message, telling about it helps.
<Lynoure> asaup: If you cannot update, you might not be able to. Depending on what is wrong.
<asaup> when i try
<asaup> it says waiting for headers and stays there
<asaup> doesnt moves
<Lynoure> asaup: THis has been from the very start or recently? Is the machine connected to the net successfully?
<Lynoure> asaup: What happens if you do  sudo apt-get update   on command line?
<asaup> stays in 0%
<Lynoure> asaup: then pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<asaup> i installed kubuntu 5 min ago . i think its a problem that is a fresh copy.the connection to internet is ok because now i'm using
<asaup> it
<asaup> in kubuntu
<Lynoure> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asaup> ok i opened my apt/sources.list
<asaup> now what do i have to do on it
<illriginal> anyone know if there's such thing as a myspace irc channel.... tryin to get my hands on a good tracker.
<asaup> help
<asaup> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lotusleaf> asaup: what is the question again please?
<asaup> i have a problem with adept
<lotusleaf> oh, well I use Synaptic in Kubuntu :)
<asaup> thats what im asking
<asaup> how to get synaptic and install it
<lotusleaf> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<asaup> be:D
<asaup> i know
<asaup> but says
<lotusleaf> asaup: have you installed Synaptic?
<asaup> no
<lotusleaf> what does it say when you try at the command line?
<asaup> i have a problem with the repositories
<lotusleaf> please explain
<asaup> Reading state information DONE
<asaup> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<asaup> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<asaup> is only available from another source
<lotusleaf> do you have ubuntu.com repos in your sources.list file?
<asaup> yes
<lotusleaf> and you tried installing it from the command line with adept not running at the same time?
<dsmith> whats the scroll bar called for karamba?
<asaup> yes
<lotusleaf> asaup: hmm... no clue, you could try asking in #ubuntu
<lotusleaf> asaup: unless someone else here is awake and can help you ;)
<asaup> ok:D
<dsmith> im awake
<dsmith> :P
<lotusleaf> there you go ;)
<asaup> ok
<dsmith> whats wrong
<lotusleaf> dsmith: he's trying to install Synaptic in Kubuntu
<dsmith> oh
<dsmith> ummm
<dsmith> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<dsmith> I think
<lotusleaf> dsmith: but it gives an error saying it's not available
<lotusleaf> ya
<lotusleaf> he tried that
<dsmith> did you update your repositories?
<dsmith> thats odd
<lotusleaf> asaup: try sudo apt-get update then try again
<asaup> how can i update them
<dsmith> kubuntu?
<dsmith> goto /etc/apt
<lotusleaf> dsmith: yes he said he is running Kubuntu
<dsmith> one sec
<dsmith> I will help u
<lotusleaf> dsmith: unless, of course, it's simpler to resolve whatever problem he was having with Adept, I don't use Adept so I recommended Synaptic to him ;)
<dsmith> navigate to /etc/apt
<dsmith> right click on sources.list
<dsmith> click actions
<dsmith> edit as root
<dsmith> input your sudo passwod
<dsmith> *password
<dsmith> have you tried searching in adept?
<asaup> yes
<dsmith> I have used both
<asaup> it doesnt show up anything
<dsmith> onesec
<mil> such a learning experience... got video drivers installed  with latest... got wifi installed and working all in my first day with linux
<dsmith> asaup: synaptic is in there
<lotusleaf> mil isn't it nice to feed your head? :)
<dsmith> and its installd on my machine
<dsmith> sounds to me you should update your repositories
<asaup> yes. how can i update
<mil> still have to learn 'samba' and how to do a verbose startup so i can see whats slowing my bootup so badly (gets stuck on 4th bar)
<dsmith> you add them manually
<dsmith> gedit or nano
<mil> i thought gedit came with edge
<asaup> nano works
<asaup> then ?
<lotusleaf> mil it does
<dsmith> one sec
<lotusleaf> vim rules
<Kite_DH> K.U.B.U.N.T.U.: Kinetic Upgraded Being Used for Nocturnal Troubleshooting and Utility
<Kite_DH> :DD
<Kite_DH> ll...
<mil> its not installed - jus checked adept
<mil> so i had alot of fun pressing every key after using vim - and trying to get outta 'recording'
<lotusleaf> mil #vim is your friend ;)
<dsmith> asaup: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#extrarepositories
<dsmith> you need to add universe
<lotusleaf> mil ah but gedit does come with edgy, ubuntu edgy :)
<dsmith> daper or edgy?
<MrCr4cK> excuse me, there is a way to improve the Kubuntu charset?
<mil> kubuntu edgy bla
<dsmith> blaaaa wassiup!!
<lotusleaf> MrCr4cK: like this? 
<MrCr4cK> no, i mean to make the char more readable..
<lotusleaf> !fonts > MrCr4cK
<dsmith> asaup: goto ubuntulite
<DrBlink> lotusleaf: whats grub?
<MrCr4cK> i thank you, lotusleaf!
<lotusleaf> MrCr4cK: yw
<lotusleaf> !grub | DrBlink
<ubotu> DrBlink: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dsmith> asaup: goto ubuntulite so I can help u
<asaup> ok
<pirothezero>  so if i am on kubuntu, and i want to try out gnome and xfce, what do i have to do, dont really want to run a burn and install
<lotusleaf> pirothezero: you can install ubuntu-desktop and xfce-desktop
<lotusleaf> pirothezero: you can install several window managers too like fluxbox, openbox, icewm, etc. and logout and login to different ones
<pirothezero> alright word
<pirothezero> those two packages is all i need?
<lotusleaf> pirothezero: you don't have to reinstall seperate ones, you can switch between several desktop envrionments and window managers ;)
<lotusleaf> pirothezero: for gnome and xfce, yes, and then you can chat up for support in #ubuntu and #xubuntu
<pirothezero> already started ;>
<pirothezero> thanks
<lotusleaf> pirothezero: yw
<pirothezero> how are display settings handled? like i am running dual portrait mode widescreens think that'd be problem free/?
<bfdhud> Anyone have a recent link to installing Compiz on KDE with Nvidia 9 series drivers?
<bfdhud> Kubuntu forums is down
<thomax_> bfdhud: yeah whays up with that
<thomax_> is down for more than 12 hours now
<bfdhud> no Idea, their site said down for a few minutes. I have been waiting. But I would like to get compiz installed so I can play
<thomax_> :)
<lotusleaf> bfdhud: #ubuntu-xgl
<bfdhud> Thanks lotusleaf
<lotusleaf> bfdhud: compiz's site also has user forums, and there's also ubuntuforums.org ;)
<lotusleaf> bfdhud: yw
<jean-b> hello
<jean-b> need help to run apollon
<bfdhud> I searched on ubuntu forums but you have to wade through so much stuff
<lotusleaf> bfdhud: indeed, there's also an ubuntu subforum on linuxquestions.org and a linux section on the arstechnica.com forums, ask on all three ;)
<lotusleaf> bfdhud: ubuntuforums posts in general help should get you a quick response
<lotusleaf> bfdhud: also ask in #ubuntu ;)
<jean-b> how to install apollon?
<posingaspopular> jean-b: sudo apt-get install apollon?
<posingaspopular> im not too sure what that is
<jean-b> sudo apt-get install apolon gift
<jean-b> but it needs specific config
<jean-b> do you know how to config it?
<posingaspopular> no sorry, maybe Jucato knows, he is on top of everything in this chan
<posingaspopular> jean-b: ask chris, he knows everything too
<ScarFreewill> whats the command to show the fps with glxgears?
<jott_> ScarFreewill: -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark ;)
<ScarFreewill> what up with that?
<Telex4> I've just installed feisty on a spare machine and, despite having wpasupplicant installed, knetworkmanager doesn't show any WPA options... any ideas?
<jott_> ScarFreewill: that will show the fps for glxgears .. (you could also use -printfps)
<Alzi2> Hey. My Kubuntu machine (my main machine) has become really slow after a few months and is there any way to speed it up? i mean the boot, the menu's, the videocard rendering...
<ScarFreewill> lol i though you made a joke jott_
<Alzi2> Anyone?
<Telex4> Alzi2: have you checked you haven't updated packages and are now using a different video driver? looked at the process table in the KDE System Guard for rogue applications?
<atidem> hello
<jott_> ScarFreewill: http://globs.sourceforge.net/ is at least better than glxgears but still not a real benchmark ;)
<Alzi2> how to start the KDE system guard?
<Telex4> ctrl+esc
<Alzi2> i haven't updated a long time, yes.
<Alzi2> How to find rogue processes?
<Telex4> sort by cpu/memory and look for apps taking up a lot
<Alzi2> nspluginviewer is going crazy
<ScarFreewill> jott_: thx
<Alzi2> and operapluginwrap
<Telex4> ok, try quitting opera and see if that is causing the problem
<Telex4> use konqueror / firefox for a bit
* Skuller is back.
<Telex4> nspluginviewer loads plugins like flash, I remember having problems with that a few years ago
<Skuller> me/ wonders what is so good about konqi
<Skuller> me\ wonders what is so good about konqi
* Skuller wonders what is so good about konqi
<Skuller> yay..lol
<Telex4> :) what's wrong with it?
<Skuller> no i mean what are its awesome features?/
<Telex4> best CSS support, fast UI, integrates well with other KDE applications
<heinkel_111> integration of just about everything in a single intreface
<Skuller> hmm...i guess i havent used it so extensively yet to figure those out
<heinkel_111> the kioslaves, tried tose?
<heinkel_111> like fish:
<heinkel_111> and too many others to mention?
<heinkel_111> it is nice :)
* Skuller wonders where this IRC thingy's server is located
<Kite_DH> ....
<ih57452> Skuller: Gaim says niven.freenode.net (Corvallis, OR, US)
<Skuller> ih57452: hmm...well i get a lag of 259
<ih57452> don't complain about lag - I'm on satellite internet with avg. ping of 800
<Skuller> lol thas like the lowest ping i can get while playing any game online....damned lack of game servers in fiji
<jott> Skuller: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<Skuller> ih57452: ohh...lol...k thas a lot
<Kite_DH> Skuller:
<ss> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Skuller> hmm...interestin list of servers...altho lag doesnt reali matter in chat........so nm
<Skuller> !ubotu | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<clau> i get an "Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'" when trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<clau> any way to resolve this?
<Skuller> no offence..but isnt a fresh install of edgy a better thing to do?
<anything> hi in kubuntu the open office, how to do a spell check? i pressed F7 seems like it doesn't detect any spelling errors
* Skuller is off to  sleep....goodnight everyone
* Skuller is away: Gone away for now.
<mngrif> my workstation (6.10) is having some slight.. issues with mounting a filesystem over nfs. the server is netbsd 3.1
<ScarFreewill> it would have been funny if you could've made the bot speak/reply to him self and go into a loop :P
<mngrif> is there any known issues with that kind of a setup?
<uops> =)
<anything> helpppppppp my openoffice doesn't spell check
<ScarFreewill> i can't run amarok or kaffiene, maybe something is using some sound manager how can i see?
<anything> how do i upgrade the spell check or something?
<jott> mngrif: make sure you select the right nfs version and transport (udp/tcp) as a first idea ...
<ss> ScarFreewill: you can try 'lsof /dev/dsp' or something like that
<mngrif> jott: select it where, exactly?
<mngrif> the filesystem mounts, but ls gives an I/O error (can paste)
<jott> mngrif: ok pastebin the error..
<mngrif> it's one line
<mngrif> ls: reading directory /home-thc: Input/output error
<jott> mngrif: maybe check the logs for more errors ...
<mngrif> google only confirms there's a problem and i'm not alone with it :P
<mngrif> nothing's there
<mngrif> wait, onsec
<mngrif> Feb 25 04:41:18 dxm kernel: [36636.505212]  portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out
<jott> hm yes i can remember something with netbsd 2.x but it finally worked for me :p
<mngrif> Feb 25 04:41:18 dxm kernel: [36636.505257]  RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5)
<jott> so you should run portmap ;)
<mngrif> that's the client
<mngrif> up until an hour or two ago the server ran kubuntu as well
<mngrif> it also hosted the share
<mngrif> so this client isn't a new client
<ScarFreewill> ss: it out puts nothing...
<ScarFreewill> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ss> ScarFreewill: is artsd running and make a test sound?
<mngrif> jott: portmap is running btw :)
<jott> mngrif: http://wiki.netbsd.se/index.php/How_to_set_up_NFS_and_NIS have you checked this? make sure nfs is setup correct on the netbsd box..
<mngrif> *reads*
<jott> mngrif: at least i can still mount a nfs share from a netbsd 2.1 box ;)
<mngrif> up until now i've been using netbsd on a mac68k machine for shell accounts
<ScarFreewill> ss: it out puts nothing...
<ScarFreewill> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<jott> mngrif: in particular check if the services are running (rpcbind/mountd/nfsd/nfslocking) on netbsd
* ScarFreewill is going to restart and see if it helps
<jott> and that the ports are opened by ipf..
<mngrif> rpc.lockd?
<mngrif> and i'm not using ipf or pf or ____
<mngrif> this server isn't internet addressable
<ScarFreewill> !artsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ss> ScarFreewill: did it do anything
<ScarFreewill> !info artsd
<ubotu> Package artsd does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ScarFreewill> ss: i've not restated 'm still uodating amarok 9/15mb...
<ScarFreewill> not that i think its amarok's fualt but hey...
<ss> i regularly have a problem with aRts
<ScarFreewill> do you think its ok if i kill it
<ss> yep
<mngrif> kubuntu is the only thing so far that arts hasn't given me problems
<ScarFreewill> Sound server fatal error:    Error while initializing the sound driver:          device: default can't be opened for playback (Operation not permitted)
<ScarFreewill> at lest it told me some thing :P
<ScarFreewill> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7469/
<ss> ScarFreewill: so restarting arts gives that error?
<jott> mngrif: so are all services running? as i said you might have to check the nfs version used (eg. mount -o nfsvers=2 ...)
* ScarFreewill1 hates his internet
<mngrif> jott: THANK YOU!
<mngrif> *dances*
<jott> mngrif: so what was the trick?! ;)
<mngrif> mount -o nfsvers=2
<jott> i see ;)
<mngrif> *writes that down*
<mngrif> thanks again
<jott> np
<flaccid> is there like an ~/.xinitrc or something for individual user xorg.conf ?
<Alzi2> How to change the resolution in Kubuntu?
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<posingaspopular> Alzi2: that should do it
<gabor> Is anybody looking for software developers?
<Alzi2> thanks :)
<piquadrat> Hi! Is there some setting for the automounter that it doesn't mount vfat partitions with utf8 charset? utf8 causes all sort of case-sensitive problems...
<Alzi2> posingaspopular: Nah, i meant, how to set the resolution temporarily?
<posingaspopular> hmm thats weird, ive never heard that question
<posingaspopular> no clue man
<heinkel_111> is kubuntuforums.net
<gugu^> Please HELP, my keyboard is not working well in GUI, it work if i press  longer on that key hat i need,
<heinkel_111> dead?
<heinkel_111> is kubuntuforums.net dead?
<posingaspopular> heinkel_111: its down
<heinkel_111> yes I can see that, but it looks like it has been shut down and abandoned?
<gugu^> Please HELP, my keyboard is not working well in GUI, it work if i press  longer on that key what i need,
<Lynoure> Alzi2: there are sliders in the System Settings
<heinkel_111> gugu^:  are you sure your computer runs ok with the gui?
<heinkel_111> check in top if no process run at near 100%
<gugu^> heinkel_111: my comp was working well in Grafik mode yesterday well,] 
<heinkel_111> that is no guarantee, as thing could have gone wrong today :)
<gugu^> heinkel_111:it wroks a week before today very well
<RickSeymour> Question: I've clicked "do not ask me again" when in Konqueror for VCS (Calendar) files.... trying to get them to automatically merge with the default calendar
<RickSeymour> How can i have Konqueror ask me again?
<heinkel_111> gugu^: still does not help if you broke something today!
<gugu^> heinkel_111: if i put the live CD the keyboard is working
<heinkel_111> gugu^:  go to konsole and write top
<waylandbill> gugu^: did you change something in the keyboard settings?
<gugu^> waylandbill: this is my internet cafe, and here at all computers is runing kubuntu
<gugu^> waylandbill: maybe somebady change somethik
<waylandbill> perhaps
<Mena> what is demux in amrok
<Mena> !!?? :)
<gugu^> waylandbill: can i reinstal keyboard, or do something
<Mena> And where to find its plugin i cant play .ram files with it
<acid_phyre> can someone tell me if its ok to load a ubuntu 6.10 source list to kde?
<gugu^> waylandbill: the key works if i press that key longer
<Mena> !demux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !amrok-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amrok-plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !amrok-plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amrok-plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !amrok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amrok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<heinkel_111> !amarok > Mena
<heinkel_111> !amarok-plugins > Mena
<Mena> Nothing about plugins...thanks heinkel_111 :)
<hades> hi guys
<hades> does anybody tryed to install cedega from the packages ?
<hades> does it work ?
<hades> ive got a laptop fsiemiens amilo and i wish i can be able to play some old games
<hades> ?
<nabeel> how can i install gambass on kubuntu
<nabeel> how can i install gambass on kubuntu????
<posingaspopular> gambass is what?
<posingaspopular> an application, a firefox plugin..?
<piquadrat> Is it possible to disable Kubuntu's automounter?
<thekidrio> anyone know the latest and greatest on ATI install? ( I have  the x1900 model)
<thekidrio> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<posingaspopular> nabeel: im goign to have to say sudo apt-get install gambass
<posingaspopular> but i duno what gambass is
<ScarFreewill> how do i unlock apt (if run adept then it tells me the apt is lock/busy but its not)
<thekidrio> do you have an install program open somewhere else?
<thekidrio> if not then killall -9 apt should work
<thekidrio> err sudo killall -9 apt
<ScarFreewill> no, i don't...
<thekidrio> try that last command in a terminal
<ScarFreewill> sudo killall -9 apt
<ScarFreewill> apt: no process killed
<thekidrio> hrmm
<thekidrio> still says locked?
<ScarFreewill> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<thekidrio> might be a lock file then
<ScarFreewill> thats what adept says
<Ayabara> I need to recursively rename some directories (both files an subdirs). I want to rename to lowercase and substitute spaces with underscores. what is the best/easiest way to do this. I can't find a way to make krename rename directories
<thekidrio> try the same kill with adept
<ScarFreewill> ok
<thekidrio> Ayabara: i would use a bash script or a perl script i think
<ScarFreewill> adept_manager right?
<thekidrio> if that does not work ScarFreewill, them do a ps aux | more and look for any program that might be ussing it
<thekidrio> i am not 100% sure ScarFreewill, i use apt mostly hehe
<nabeel> yes gambas is vb like programming language, i used it on ubuntu, but now want to use on kubuntu
<Ayabara> thekidrio, then I gotta learn (perl) scripting first :-)
<DaphBobo> i can't find "bluez-utils" file.. though i have it installed
<thekidrio> Ayabara: look for bash scripts, i bet someone else has done the foot work
<thekidrio> and probably a perl one too
<ScarFreewill> thekidrio: yeah i think i should do that too...
<thekidrio> you can always cheat and restart haha
<ScarFreewill> thekidrio: adpet just browses easier though avalibe pkgs...
<ScarFreewill> yeah
<ScarFreewill> i'm going to do that
<ScarFreewill> lol
<dftpnkezln> ey all
<dftpnkezln> how do i access 'Sleep States' / 'acpi config' in KDE?
<ScarFreewill> not yet restated
<ScarFreewill> root     10586  0.2  5.6  61820 58064 tty7     SLs+ 01:33   1:35 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-tJz8hY what this?
<luca> hi everyone
<soa2ii> hello
<luca> can someone tell me which is the wine support channel?
<luca> thanks :)
<ScarFreewill> #wine
<ScarFreewill> i guess
<ScarFreewill> or #winehq
<luca> thanks :)
<ScarFreewill> no prob
<soa2ii> i installed kubuntu alternate as a command line system and set up a minimal kde system... what package do i need for flash support in konqueror? flashplugin-nonfree does not work because of download problems
<RickSeymour> How can i get back the "Save as" dialog in Konqueror (web browser)
<gugu^> how to put password to system setings
<dftpnkezln> could someone tell me what i need to do now - this is what im trying to do (and why) - "if you want your sensors back, you'll need to disable suspend support for now ("Sleep States" in the ACPI menu.)"
<gugu^> how to put password to system setings
<roy> :] 
<julle> i am getting thrown out from X when i try to startup the computer. What is the command for getting to the kdm login screen again .Ctrl + Alt F7 ?
<compilerwriter> Hello all.
<compilerwriter> Can anyone give me a quick refressher on rlogin?
<compilerwriter> I have totally forgotten how to set it up etc.
<compilerwriter> Anyone here able to help with rlogin.  I have forgotten how I did a long time ago.
<wildchild> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<zch> can someone help me installing external us robotics modem on kubuntu
<Mena> Hi, Is there a plugin in Firefox to play MediaPlayer online ??!
<Mena> !firefox-plugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox-plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> Stdin, are you here
<Jucato> Mena: try mozilla-mplayer
<Mena> Jucato, ok
<Mena> Jucato, Do will that work with Opera
<Jucato> er dunno
<Mena> Jucato, okay no prob
<KiPSeRoN> somone can help me to install kiba-dock on kubuntu
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<KiPSeRoN> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !kibadock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kibadock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<KiPSeRoN> jucato
<KiPSeRoN> you know how to install
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> sorry
<zch> can someone at least point me to some docs on installing external modem and setting up internet connection, i googled with no success
<KiPSeRoN> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<daft> does anyone know what "Library directory /usr/local/lib is not in /etc/ld.so.conf  Add it and run /sbin/ldconfig for the userspace tools to work" is telling me to do?
<daft> how do i 'add' it
<vampiru> holas
<vampiru> someone has automatix here?
<yohan> helo?
<yohan> how to get some info for newbie?anybody please help? on subject mounting, and instaling apps?
<Jimbob> Hi
<dna2_> Hello, I just upgraded from dapper to edgy by replacing all dapper with edgy in sources.list. Everything seems to work fine exept the default edgy 2.6.17 kernel. It won't boot for me, unable to mount root partition. Then I found that grubs menu.lst does not contain a initrd for that kernel and neither can I find that file. What should I do?
<dna2_> I also saw that the initrd-tools package is not installed after the upgrade, shouldn't it be?
<marcelloDoItBeTt> hi, is this a english channel?
<marcelloDoItBeTt> hi, is this a english channel?
<Jucato> yes
<marcelloDoItBeTt> thnks
<compilerwriter> Thank God Jucato you are here.
<Jucato> not for long though
<compilerwriter> This should be quick.
<Jucato> we'll see :)
<marcelloDoItBeTt> i should need a new sources.list. May u send me a new one please?
<compilerwriter> I managed, on a lark, a few months back to connect from my Winblows box to my Kubuntu box via putty.
<reinhold> I'm currently running kubuntu edgy. What exactly do I have to change to update to feisty? Is it sufficient to simply replace all "edgy" by "feisty" in /etc/apt/sources.list? How about edgy-security?
<Jucato> !source-o-matic | marcelloDoItBeTt
<ubotu> marcelloDoItBeTt: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> compilerwriter: ok hold it right there... I dunno anything about networking, putty, etc...
<marcelloDoItBeTt> !source-o-matic
<Jucato> marcelloDoItBeTt: go to the link the bot gave
<Jucato> the ! calls the bot with a factoid
<marcelloDoItBeTt> thank u!!
<compilerwriter> I now really need to do it again but have forgotten how to find out my computers ip address.
<Jucato> reinhold: now wouldn't be a good time to upgrade to feisty yet
<reinhold> Jucato: Why not? Is it so much worse than debian sid (which I'm running on my office machine)?
<Jucato> reinhold: it's your choice. Feisty is still labeled as "alpha" at this stage.
<Jucato> Debian and Ubuntu don't have the same development process, so you can't really equate Sid with Feisty. anyway, change all of the *official* Ubuntu repositorys from edgy to feisty, including -updates and -security
<dna2_> I think I found my problem, the upgrade does not seem to have worked that well as I thought, I have a zillion unconfigured packages :(
<Jucato> !upgrade
<b0rt> could some1 tell me what repo contains "libxorg-sched-yield-hack0" ?
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> compilerwriter: ifconfig (on Linux) and ipconfig (on Windows)?
<compilerwriter> good lord I feel dumb
<compilerwriter> for once they are both the same command
<Jucato> except for one letter, but yeah... :)
<compilerwriter> Not used to it being that simple
<Jucato> compilerwriter: may I go now? :D
<dna2_> Jucato: thanks, I just had to learn the hard way ;)
* Jucato goes without waiting for compilerwriter's reply
<Sirgado> hi
<compilerwriter> go Jucato
<Sirgado> I can't find option to tell Konqueror to remember de view configuration of each folder (icons, or tree, icon sizes, etc).
<Sirgado> I also have a Debian that have the option in preferences menur, but is not there in my laptop kubunut.... may kubuntu has removed it?
<piquadrat> anyone knows how to disable kubuntus automounter?
<roy> hello
<marcelloDoItBeTt> what about freenode?
<marcelloDoItBeTt> freenode.it
<fdoving> piquadrat: remove yourself from the plugdev group.
<piquadrat> fdoving: that makes sense! Thanks!
<larson9999_> what happened to the trackstick?  went laptop shopping and didn't see one with a trackstick.
<b0rt> please, how can i find a repo containing: "libxorg-sched-yield-hack0" ?
<daft> does anyone know anything about lm-sensor?
<fdoving> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<daft> yeah, ive read there but ive run into some problems
<JepZ> hi guys... does someone know how i have to handle this apt source: http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/
<daft> thanks though
<fdoving> JepZ: 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main'
<JepZ> fdoving: oh thx... mom
<daft> i dont suppose anyone here has ever had any trouble getting their sensors to detect with sensors-detect ?
<piquadrat> I removed myself from the plugdev group and restartet kde, but there is still automounting going on...
<osh> I have a really weird bug with my Xserver that I'm hoping someone can help with. It does start but the screen is all blank and after I've started it I can't stop it. Can't ctrl-alt-backspace, can't switch to virtual console. It works perfectly with the live-cd but not after install.
<wildchild> I was trying to compile gimp: first I downloaded file, untar it and than ./configure But thise packages are missing: No package 'gimp-2.0' found, No package 'gimpui-2.0' found, No package 'gimpthumb-2.0' found how can I get those packages to complete the configure method?
<JepZ> fdoving: hm i dont know why, but for kde4-3.80.2 this ./ worked... for 3.80.3 i have to take edgy main ;-) ... THX
<osh> wildchild: Surely gimp is in the repositories? apt-get install gimp should work. won't it?
<wildchild> ups :)
<wildchild> hehe
<Jucato> unless he wants to compile the latest. but yes, the GIMP is in the repos
<Jucato> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<fdoving> piquadrat: are the devices mounted as your user? - you can have a look at /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi look for storage.automount_enabled_hint
<Jucato> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2891 kB, installed size 7900 kB
<acid_phyre> can u install ubuntu from kde?
<acid_phyre> i had the kubuntu install cd and want to run gnome also
<waylandbill> wildchild: I'm sure the documentation says the prerequisites.
<[KotG|Tanu] > ya can install gnome-desktop iirc
<[KotG|Tanu] > acid_phyre
<Jucato> acid_phyre: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<piquadrat> fdoving: I have this in preferences.fdi: <merge key="storage.automount_enabled_hint" type="bool">false</merge>
<Jucato> [KotG|Tanu] :
<Jucato> actually it's ubuntu-desktop
<[KotG|Tanu] > ookay, was just guessing :)
<piquadrat> fdoving: my main problem is that I wan't do disable kubuntu's automounter in favour of gnome-volume-manager since it's able to automount encrypted devices
<fdoving> piquadrat: you have to look at more than that line, the two lines above atleast. and also you need to remove the comment lines <!-- and -->
<fdoving> piquadrat: ah.. then you can't disable automounting in hal. that would disable gnome-volume-manager too.
<acid_phyre> ic thanks guys
<waylandbill> why not just gnome? ubuntu-desktop would give more than just gnome.
<[KotG|Tanu] > does someone know an asoundrc howto / getting the right sound card the primary one?
<piquadrat> fdoving: is it maybe possible to configure the automounter with preferences.fdi so that it doesn't mount FAT partitions with utf8 charset? utf8 apparently causes case-sensitivnes, whitout which my main problem would vanish
<piquadrat> volume.policy.mount_option.iocharset looks promising
<fdoving> piquadrat: probably, i haven't looked that up. but for kdes automounter you can disable that like this: kmenu -> run command 'kcmshell kcmkded' untick the mediamanager.
<fdoving> you can also hit the 'stop' button to disable it right away.
<piquadrat> fdoving: that did the trick! Thank you very much!
<stefan> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bbroke> hi there!
<bbroke> just been trying to install the jre with adept and in the console it wants me to accept the license agreement
<stefan> I want to uninstall avahi but the depencies will uninstall kubuntu-desktop too. How can I uninstall only avahi?
<bbroke> how can i press enter or something in there?
<Jucato> bbroke: you can try pressing tab to go to the Accept button. bu you can also close adept, and in Konsole, "sudo dpkg --configure -a" (it's a known issue)
<Jucato> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
* Jucato checks the command he gave... ok correct
<bbroke> cheers, will try! :)
<jordo23> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bbroke> ok, so what is the correct command to install the jre from console?
<just22> hi everybody! where may i find new repositories to add to my sources.list?? thnks
<kraut> moin
<albert__> mount
<bbroke> ok, got it!
<kalagio> v4l
<kalagio> #v4l
<zdub> hi, everybody!
<happytiger> how does one make knetworkmanager remeber a key for a wpa encrypted net. Everytime i reboot I have to renter my pass for my home wireless net
<ken> hi happy
<happytiger> hi ken :-)
<Razgriz> hi
<ken> im new to this linux thing
<Razgriz> can someone here help me with configuring wi-fi?
<happytiger> ken: Well keep at it and you will rock
<happytiger> Razgriz what is the prob?
<b0rt> Razgriz: are u using wireless assistant?
<daft> can anyone tell me what this means please ?////: "All I did was copy /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic to the new kernel .config, did a "make oldconfig", disabled ACPI_SLEEP, then proceeded normally from there..."
<ken> is there other chat room we can get ie paltalk or yahoo
<Razgriz> yes I am using it
<b0rt> damn, this really grind my gears
<Razgriz> I can see networks in terminal but not in wireless assistant
<daft> if i wanted to do that, copy a generic kernel to the kernel .config, how would i go about that?
<daft> im using efty
<b0rt> Razgriz: ouch never seen that
<happytiger> Razgriz try wifi-radar good for web enccrypted net, just remeber to set your interface in /etc7wifi-radar
<b0rt> wireless assistant always worked for me
<happytiger> Razgriz try wifi-radar good for web enccrypted net, just remeber to set your interface in /etc/wifi-radar
<happytiger> Razgriz try wifi-radar good for web enccrypted net, just remeber to set your interface in /etc/wifi-radar.conf
<happytiger> :-)
<b0rt> why do i get api mismatch when i run beryl? X wont load and i have to recompile the kernel
<happytiger> b0rt feisty?
<b0rt> edgy
<b0rt> edgy amd64
<happytiger> Ahh oki
<b0rt> nvidia-9629
<happytiger> then dont recompile
<b0rt> well i have to so X can load
<b0rt> i run beryl and it freezes (only beryl not system)
<b0rt> then i restart and get the api mismatch error
<Razgriz> happytiger: I am on homepage of wifi radar but which package should download?
<happytiger> bort -> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<happytiger> razgriz sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<happytiger> in konsole
<Razgriz> hm but I dont have internet on that pc with linux
<Razgriz> thats why I need wifi
<happytiger> Ahh oki then you can get the deb file
<Razgriz> ok I have him
<Razgriz> what now?
<happytiger> also using apt-get... try man apt-get and then look for the option to download .deb file
<happytiger> then you copy to machine
<happytiger> and then you do sudo dpkg -i wifi-radar
<happytiger> and then you do sudo dpkg -i wifi-radar.deb
<c1|freaky> hi all. is there any repository for edgy where i can get backports or where programs like updated squirrelmail packages are in? in feisty theres squirrelmail 1.4.9 in edgy still 1.4.8 and there are security issues :\
<Razgriz> ok and then?
<happytiger> then you have wifi-radar install then run it using sudo wifi-radar....
<daft> please could someone help me ? where do I "copy /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic to the new kernel .config" to? im trying to modify the kernel (i need to disable ACPI Sleep States)
<b0rt> happytiger: it seems that wiki is for x86
<happytiger> remeber to edit the /etc/wifi-radar.cong
<Jucato> c1|freaky: there's edgy-backports. but not every new version in feisty is backported to edgy
<happytiger> remeber to edit the /etc/wifi-radar.conf
<Razgriz> edit to what?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<happytiger> b0rt I think there should be amd64 in the repo to
<happytiger> have a look at the repository using a browser and check if amd64 paqckages in there
<albert__> ok
<Sekaab> Good morning
<mcgregor> hi all
<linda> anyone know whats up with getautomatix.com?
<LucidFox> is it possible to make Qt4 applications obey the Mac-style menu bar setting?
<LucidFox> not just Qt3 ones
<gabor> join kdevelop
<velle> could someone help me out with shrinking my partition, creating a new bootable partition, install kubuntu from this partition. (my cdrom is not working, and bios is too old to boot from external)
<b0rt> can some1 tell me how to write "uname -r" inside a package name so it recognizes as part of string?
<b0rt> (uname -r) and 'uname -r' just dont work
<fdoving> b0rt: something-$(uname -r)
<BluesKaj> velle, can you find the boot sequence in the BIOS, change it to cdrom as first , then load the distro cd
<fdoving> or something-`uname -r`
<b0rt> oh i missed $
<b0rt> 
<b0rt> `uname -r`
<julle> is there any good addon to get a transparent dockmenu?
<julle> i have superkarmba but looking for the name of the addon
<julle> ive searched on kde-look
<velle> BluesKaj: My cdrom is out of order, I simply can not read from it. And im on a laptop where I cant find a drive to replace.
<marcelloDoItBeTt> !sources-o-matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources-o-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<owner> ?
<fdoving> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BluesKaj> velle, sorry i'm not knowledgeable enuff to help you with an ubuntu install from another partition :( ... fdoving ?
<b0rt> talking about sources.list.... i cant find libxorg-sched-yield-hack0 in any repo... any help?
<fdoving> b0rt: did you search packages.ubuntu.com ?
<fdoving> velle: did you read about the options at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<velle> fdoving No, I will look at that now
<b0rt> fdoving: nope, doing now =)
<b0rt> fdoving: search failed
<fdoving> b0rt: that is part of automatix 2, right?
<paitart> hi. i'm using ubuntu dapper. i want to use kubuntu. what should i do?
<fdoving> paitart: you should install the package 'kubuntu-desktop'
<paitart> how do i do that?
<Kr4t05> I have a question....
<fdoving> paitart: with the synaptic package manager.
<paitart> what should i top on the terminal?
<Kr4t05> Why do I need to downgrade Gimp in order to install gimp-svg?
<fdoving> paitart: if you want to do it in the termainl 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop'
<paitart> fdoving: what should i type on the terminal?
<fdoving> Kr4t05: i guess gimp-svg doesn't work in older gimp versions?
<paitart> fdoving: thanks!
<Kr4t05> fdoving: No... That's the thing.
<Kr4t05> fdoving:  gimp-svg: Depends: gimp (= 2.2.13-1ubuntu1) but 2.2.13-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<b0rt> fdoving:  no idea, its a part of nvidia beta drivers
<fdoving> Kr4t05: ah.. packaging bug probably.
<Kr4t05> fdoving: Bug report?
<fdoving> Kr4t05: yes please.
* Shadow-Away is back.
<fdoving> b0rt: then i have no clue, i have ati all over the place.
<Jucato> Kr4t05: make sure you have edgy-updates repository still enabled
<b0rt> fdoving: about automatix, is same repository for amd64?
<Kr4t05> Jucato: Pardon?
<Jucato> Kr4t05: your problem with gimp-svg
<fdoving> b0rt: don't know, i don't use nor recommend automatix to anyone.
<Kr4t05> Jucato: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted?
<gabor> does anyone know what package i need for QT
<gabor> QT development
<Jucato> Kr4t05: edgy-updates universe
<Rashid> hi
<Jucato> Kr4t05: basically, you have the GIMP from edgy-updates (main) installed. but since your edgy-updates universe is probably disabled, APT only sees the older gimp-svg, which depends on the older gimp
<Rashid> can anyone help me with my nvidia card?
<Kr4t05> Jucato: So, I should...?
<Jucato> Kr4t05: enable the edgy-updates universe repository
<[KotG|Tanu] > Rashid: ask, dont ask to ask ;)
<Rashid> [KotG|Tanu]  lol ok
<Kr4t05> Jucato: Just making sure. ;)
<Jucato> Kr4t05: most probably deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main universe
<Jucato> er
<Jucato> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates universe
<Kr4t05> Jucato: Adding universe to the end of the existing line would suffice?
<Rashid> well iv followed all the guides and have, as far as I can tell, a perfect xorg.conf and all the necessary things installed, kde and X run fine and fast (beryl runs perfectly fine) but glxgears is very slow (less than 100FPS most of the time) and if i try to play enemy territory it is very slow. (the starting menu is painfully slow, havent even bothered trying to play)
<Jucato> Kr4t05: yep. but most probably you already have that line in your sources.list. it's just probably disabled
<[KotG|Tanu] > I need to have a wlan configuration script ran every time the system starts, where can I put a symlink to it?
<Kr4t05> Mkay, thanks.
<Rashid> i have an nvidia fx5500, i played tce (et mod) in dapper before with this card and it ran fine
<Rashid> interestingly, in glxgears -printfps, if i wobble the glxgears window around the FPS goes up...i thought it woulda gone down (more work, less FPS :S )
<Rashid> [KotG|Tanu]  in /etc/init.d/
<Rashid> anyone have any ideas about my nvidia issue?
<[KotG|Tanu] > Rashid: ty :)
<Rashid> [KotG|Tanu]  your welcome :)
<[KotG|Tanu] > hmm... may be because it doesnt render in such good quality while wobbling, because the framerate would go down due to it....
<Rashid> [KotG|Tanu]  nope...it renders as smoothly as it does when normal...its just weird behavior. but im more interested in how to get my framerate up so I can play enemy territory mod tce (true combat elite :p)
<Rashid> [KotG|Tanu]  normally its about 50FPS...thats waay too low. when i had dapper, with the same card, it was 2000FPS
<[KotG|Tanu] > hmm... here glxgears drops from 3500 to 3000 frames while wobbling ...
<Rashid> hmm...thats weird...maybe its something to do with my set up?
<[KotG|Tanu] > maybe you could use a newer driver version?
<Rashid> would pasting xorg.conf be any help?
<[KotG|Tanu] > I dont really understand the xconfig, wont help me :D
<Rashid> lol kk
<Morrissey> Hi. Artwork seems so random if its worked. About two releases ago I didnt get covers on my ipod, but I did after a upgrade. Now I upgraded again, and it doesnt work ...
<Morrissey> on amarok
<compilerwriter> Now that it appears that I have no-ip up and working what else must I do to use ssh?
<jhutchins> Morrissey: There's an #amarok channel.
<Morrissey> they're usually just morons in there. Sorry :S
<jhutchins> Hm.  I've conversed directly with developers who addressed my questions directly and immediately.
<zdub> i have an ati rage mobility m3 chip on my laptop, can someone tell me which driver should i use to enable dri on it?
<fdoving> zdub: the default ati driver will work just fine.
<zdub> fdoving: with the default driver direct rendering is off
<Mena> What is the diffrence between Kubunu and PcLinuxOS
<Mena> Is it about Apps , the look ....
<Mena> Security
<Mena> Using
<fdoving> zdub: yeah, but i belive the default driver supports dri, even though it's off by default.
<reflexi0n> hi there. does someone here know a good app to switch the primary and secondary soundcard during runtime(kubuntu 6.10)?
<zdub> fdoving: how to turn it on then?
<renato> hi, is there anybody in here familiar with postfix?
<happytiger> reflexion asound ??
<adaptr> yes
<asaup> hi
<asaup> wireless problem in kubuntu
<renato> adaptr, is that for me?
<adaptr> renato: I've used postfix
<asaup> doesnt find the wirless card. how can i install the drivers.
<reflexi0n> uppsi. new to me but seems to do the trick. thx
<renato> I   just set up postfix, I can receive mail (pop and imap= but when I try to send an email I get (in the log): fatal: parameter "smtpd_recipient_restrictions": specify at least one working instance of: check_relay_domains, reject_unauth_destination, reject, defer or defer_if_permit
<renato> but, I have(in main.cf): mtpd_recipient_restrictions = reject_unauth_pipelining, permit_mynetworks, reject_non_fqdn_recipient, reject_unknown_recipient_domain, reject_unauth_destination, permit
<renato> smtpd_recipient_restrictions = reject_unauth_pipelining, permit_mynetworks, reject_non_fqdn_recipient, reject_unknown_recipient_domain, reject_unauth_destination, permit
<renato> that is
<adaptr> renato: pop and imap have nothing to do with receiving mail
<renato> I know, I just wanted to say that is not a "naked system) where everything needs to be set up
<adaptr> renato: permit_my_networks should come *first*
<adaptr> renato: or last, either one - I forget how that's parsed
<renato> I did not know there was an order of preference
<adaptr> renato: man main.cf
<fdoving> zdub: kmenu -> run command 'kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' - give your password when it asks. then find: Driver "ati"
<adaptr> renato: there is, or else the final permit is unnecessary
<renato> fair comment
<arpith> hi where can i download and install qbasic for ubutu
<arpith> ?
<fdoving> zdub: after the driver line, add a line: Option "DRI" "true"
<fdoving> zdub: then save and exit kwrite, logout, hit the menu button in kdm and select 'restart X.'
<jhutchins> renato: It's usually pretty dead, but there is #ubuntu-server
<rag> please somebody with dreamhost problems ?
<rag> too
<rag> hosting  problmes
<rag> problems
<rag> all my sites is down :(
<Jucato> rag: #dreamhost
<asaup> drivers for intel pro wireless
<KaoticEvil> YES!
<KaoticEvil> i have *finally* gotten Edgy online!!
<asaup> kubuntu doesnt recognize my wireless card
<asaup> please help me install it
<BluesKaj> !wireless | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phisco> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<phisco> does this ubotu know every package? ;-)
<Jucato> phisco: every package available in the repositories, yes
<phisco> very nice!!
<jhutchins> !ndiswrapper | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhutchins> phisco: It has deeper help for Frequently Asked Questions that people have programmed into it.
<asaup> i found and downloaded ipw3945-1.2.0.tgz
<jhutchins> Which, AHEM, needs to be cleaned up considerably.
<asaup> now how to install it because i'm newbie
<asaup> :P
<phisco> jhutchins: thats a very good idea. You used this "pipe" to asaup, what is this for?
<phisco> jhutchins: are there other programms like in console?
<phisco> asaup: do you know how tu untar?
<asaup> yes i untared
<asaup> it
<phisco> asaup: is there a readme inside?
<asaup> and i have made make cmd
<asaup> but it says
<asaup> /bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<asaup> /bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<asaup> -e
<asaup> and many other things
<Morrissey> In Amarok, Is there a way to update all the covers on my iPod without have to delete all songs just to let them in again?
<jhutchins> !ubotu > phisco
<jhutchins> Morrissey: Why not just find the images and delete them?
<phisco> jhutchins: thx :)
<KaoticEvil> wtf?! "timestamp too far into the future"??!!
<Morrissey> jhutchins, hm? The point is that my iPod doesnt show any covers ... only some
<jhutchins> Morrissey: You mean the cover images )on( the ipod? Or in Amarok.
<Morrissey> on the ipod yes =)
<phisco> asaup: ou i cant write you qry because im not registred jet
<jernej> a ubuntu question: how do i get rid of the desktops thingie in the taskbar?
<asaup> no problem
<Morrissey> Its behaving really strange jhutchins  ... sometimes it shows covers, sometimes not .. therefor I was wondering if its possible to update all the covers. Like "Update all covers on iPod"
<jhutchins> Morrissey: Well, I suppose you could explore the ipod's filesystem, see what you learn there.  You can look at the cover images in ipod, see what's different about the ones that don't display.
<jhutchins> Or look at the images on the PC I mean.
<phisco> asaup: im not sure but it is possible that you havnt installed the kernel headers... hmm but im really not sure
<jhutchins> Morrissey: I have a shuffle.
<asaup> how can i show it
<asaup> and say it to you
<Morrissey> ok jhutchins
<Morrissey> thanks
<jhutchins> asaup: tarballs are far more likely to be incomplete, untested, or incorrect.
<phisco> asaup: i have to get the name of the package just a moment
<asaup> ok
<jhutchins> asaup: With a binary, you at least know you have something that will build.
<asaup> jhutchins : im
<asaup> new here man . i installed kubuntu
<phisco> asaup: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<asaup> edgy
<asaup> installed it 10 hours ago
<phisco> asaup: ok then try this : aptitude search headers (everything with sudo) and then istall the linux-headers-2....
<asaup> its a fresh copy and i have many problems. i have problems with repositories too
<jhutchins> !info build-essential | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jhutchins> !make | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<phisco> asaup: i think you need the 2.6.16 or higher (i dont have edgy thats the reason)
<phisco> jhutchins: isnt it possible that he has to install the kernel headers?
<asaup> i made aptitude search headers
<asaup> and it shows this
<asaup> v   linux-headers                   -
<asaup> v   linux-headers-2.6               -
<asaup> i   linux-headers-2.6.17-10         - Header files related to Linux kernel versi
<asaup> i   linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on
<asaup> i   linux-headers-generic           - Generic Linux kernel headers
<asaup> v   linux-kernel-headers            -
<jhutchins> asaup: Careful there, the server will bounce you for flooding.
<jhutchins> !pastebin | asaup
<asaup> sorry
<ubotu> asaup: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins> asaup: You want the headers that match the kernel you're working with, uname -r will tell you what's loaded.
<asaup> 2.6.17-10-generic
<asaup> thats what it says
<jhutchins> So apt-get install  linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<jhutchins> asaup:  Read through the build tips and consider installing build-essential.
<risacher> salut
<asaup> it says
<asaup> its already the newest version
<compilerwriter> anyone know if ssh utilizes tcp or udp?
<risacher> saluit a tous
<cdkey> i think ssh is on tcp
<yannick> Putain 10 jours pour installer Kubuntu ! et encore il marche pas ! allez hop Vista...
<fille_tranquille> salut a tous
<cdkey> yannick tu troll
<yannick> Je sais je deconne. Je test Konversation
<cdkey> moi aussi
<mike1> hi
<fdoving> compilerwriter: ssh uses tcp.
<asaup> i have problem with repositories too
<compilerwriter> thanks
<asaup> it says network is unreacheble
<mike> hey, i have problems with installing my ghaphics card
<compilerwriter> fdoving I am having trouble setting up my router and all so that I can access my machine from say my mother-in-laws when I am there.
<compilerwriter> I have, set up no-ip correctly.  At least I think so.
<ryanakca> marok crashed... and now when I start it, all it displays is a blank window. I've tried removing .kde/share/apps/amarok and .kde/share/config/amarokrc ... no avail. kill'd all amarok processes. Same problem
<yannick> DISK: On last Kubuntu cpu goes 100% when big file copy... Disk settings I think (D610 dell) on sda... SomeOne has a good idea?
<fdoving> compilerwriter: then you need to setup forwarding of tcp port 22 on the router, to tcp port 22 on your machine.
<compilerwriter> I think that That I have done that but am not sure.
<fdoving> then check.
<asaup> when i open adept manager and click the "fetch updates" it says there was an error downloading updates
<compilerwriter> I have a DI-524.  I have gotten in to the router and set up a virtual server named putty for my machine.  it is set to tcp 22/22
<renato> in order to have cyrus-sasl  layer (to be used with postfix) what package do I need to install?
<compilerwriter> So then in theory I should be able to use my no-ip address with putty and get connected to my machine.
<rag> Jucato: i know it thx
<asaup> when i open adept manager and click the "fetch updates" it says there was an error downloading updates
<compilerwriter> or do I need to restart my router now?
<yaccin> asaup: try "sudo apt-get update" in konsole
<maros> salut tout le monde
<maros> comment on fait pour savoir l'espace disque qu'il reste de libre sur une partition et sur un disque dur ?
<Jucato> !fr | maros
<ubotu> maros: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yaccin> !fr
<usamahashimi> what is the address of ubuntu off topic channel?
<maros> ok
<fdoving> usamahashimi: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<maros> how to see how much free space on a partition or a hdd ?
<yaccin> maros: in dolphin or in quanta... also try media:// in konqueror and right-click
<asaup> yaccin : it doesnt work . i have problems with my repositories
<maros> i would like a command line rather than Konqueror
<yaccin> err
<yaccin> asaup: which error do you get?
<asaup> i descused it yesterday here
<asaup> yaccin: i get this
<asaup> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<asaup> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<yaccin> hmm
<Jucato> asaup: close Adept first
<Jucato> you can't run apt-get and have Adept open at the same time
<jotace> Hola
<yaccin> yes
<yaccin> ^^
<asaup> i closed adept and it starts but stays at 0%
<asaup> it says no connection to server
<yaccin> o.O
<kubuntu610__> how do I get a more precise channel list?
<Jucato> kubuntu610__: in Konversation, Window menu -> Channel List or press F5. but be careful
<tominglis> hi guys, i am trying to install nvidia-glx on kubuntu feisty to get my geforce go 7950 gtx sli cards working, and i am having difficulty. the nvidia-glx package seems to install kernel 2.6.20-5-386 and the associated restricted modules, but this hangs on 'starting up...' if i uninstall that and install restricted modules 2.6.20-8-generic, will that work with the default feisty kernel, and will it get upgraded by apt as
<tominglis> new versions come out?
<kubuntu610__> thanks jucato
<sc0tch> Anyone have a recommendation on a prefered ide/editor for html/php?
<HymnToLife> kate :)
<Magdalenica> hello
<yaccin> scquanta
<Magdalenica> can u help me with my TV problem?
<Jucato> !quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2361 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<yaccin> sc0tch: quanta
<yaccin> ^^
<chavo> kate is good
<yaccin> quanta is better
<asaup> can anyone explain me why my sources.list have a problem
<yaccin> ^^
<asaup> ??
<chavo> quanta is nice if you need all the toolbars and such
<yaccin> i do
<yaccin> :D
<yaccin> well i dont, but i work faster with them
<tominglis> yaccin: thanks for the reply dude - does that mean that i just need to install restricted-modules 2.6.20-8-generic to make it work?
<yaccin> yes i think so
<chavo> well quanta is nice then
<dr_willis> Hmm - I need to track down some simple GPL games (or just free) for windows - for the wife to play..
<Devineman> asaup:  what exactly is the problem
<bonbonthejon> sc0tch: kate is my prefered editor for everything
<chavo> there's also Nvu which is kind of WYSIWYG
<yaccin> dr_willis: she likes egoshooters?
<bonbonthejon> dr_willis: frozen bubble is a great game
<sc0tch> Mostly need multidocument with syntax checking, validation, etc.
<HymnToLife> does quanta have a FTP feature to upload files on your server in one click ?
<chavo> Nvu is the html editor from mozilla
<HymnToLife> that's the only thing I miss when using kate
<yaccin> dr_willis: also try planeshift :)
<sc0tch> I'll google those, thanks.
<HymnToLife> compared to DW for ex.
<chavo> HymnToLife, you can use the kde kio slaves
<yaccin> HymnToLife: it has
<chavo> oh you mean saving the local and remote
<dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  yea.. getting frozenbbble for her.. shes  mor of a solitare person. :) got pysol for her allready.. but the fonts are messed up for some reason..
<yaccin> Hyit also uploads everything in the project / everything you want / every updatet file
<yaccin> ^^
<HymnToLife> oh, I'll look into it then
<asaup> Devineman: the problem is that i can not update even from apt-get even from adept
<HymnToLife> when my kernel will be done compiling :p
<bonbonthejon> dr_willis: freeciv is a great windows game
<yaccin> dr_willis: ultrastar
<bonbonthejon> asaup: can you pastebin your sources.list
<dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  you are thinking of the WRONG kind of games for my wife.. :)
<bonbonthejon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> bejweled, and so forth are her style
<asaup> sure
<bonbonthejon> dr_willis: sorry, i doint know any other windows games
<chavo> There was an editor aI used in wondows that saved the remote and a local copy if you set it up, was pretty handy
<bonbonthejon> dr_willis: I found this http://gplgames.blog-o-matic.com/tag/windows-games/
<dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  :) just think of the $10 puzzle games ya seein the stores bargin aisle. heh heh..
<dr_willis> I could set her up with mame i guess...
<BluesKaj> hey bonbonthejon, thx for the help yesterday ..I was able to fix both X and the resolution :)
<dr_willis> she just needs a few to keep her busy during the tv comercials. :)
<bonbonthejon> dr_willis: I think bejeweled is freeware, shareware
<Devineman> asaup: have you just tried to install Java by any chance?
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: glad to help
<asaup> i cant install anything because i have a fresh copy
<asaup> dont have anything installed
<dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  theres a dozen free variants of it i think. :) actually i think they were out befor the comercial one..
<Devineman> asaup:  which version are you using?
<asaup> edgy
<asaup> kubuntu edgy
<bonbonthejon> asaup: pastebin the sources.list so we can help find the problem, or create a new one
<bonbonthejon> !source-o-matic | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lukasz> jest ktos z polski ?
<yaccin> !pl | lukasz
<ubotu> lukasz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lukasz> ubotu Dziki , pozdrawiam
<b0rt> hey how can i record "what's being displayed on screen" in kubuntu edgy?
<Jucato> screenshot? KSnapshot
<bonbonthejon> b0rt: or screen cast?
<b0rt> bonbonthejon: guess so...
<b0rt> make a video of exactly what im seeing on screen
<yaccin> b0rt: normal kde or beryl/compiz etc?
<bonbonthejon> b0rt: http://nowherenorth.wordpress.com/2006/12/06/screencast-software-for-linux-ubuntu/
<b0rt> beryl
<b0rt> ^^U
<yaccin> b0beryl has a vidcap plugin
<yaccin> read the beryl-forums!
<yaccin> or ask in #beryl
<asaup> i used source-o-matic
<b0rt> thanks both
<asaup> but no effect
<dr_willis> asaup,  i would guess ya used it wrong.. or missed a step. :)
<asaup> no
<asaup> the problem is that i can not
<asaup> download
<dr_willis> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> clarify what you mean.
<phisco> just a question by the way, does someone know how to stop this "log in, log off"-messages in konversation?
<dr_willis> check the konversation settings? i dont use it enough to know what message you are refering to.
<phisco> ill try all settings ;), i was just wonder if someone already know that
<phisco> thank you
<dr_willis> #KDE may
<yaccin> #konversation
<yaccin> ...
<dr_willis> I noticed on YahooMessenger konqueror is alwasys setting me away/back - :) and couldent figure where to turn that off.. so i quit using it.
<dr_willis> err Konversation 's yahoo stuff
<phisco> oh i see, thx
<rinofima> hi
<Cugel> hi
<yaccin> dr_willis: you mean kopete?
<b0rt> dr_willis: gaim also does that to msn
<b0rt> b0rt: i just press enter on url to reload and it loads fine
<rinofima> i'm using kubuntu 6.10 i wonder how could i make that my wireless conection to star at boot
<b0rt> dr_willis: try hitting enter on url
<Cugel> Make an autostart entry?
<b0rt> or reload button
<rinofima> yes
<rinofima> autostar entry
<phisco> but he could also use knetworkmanager not?
<rinofima> i tryed that but
<rinofima> it does not work
<BOBOR> hi
<Cugel> Yes -- knetworkmanager doesn't work on my computer (the dreaded no network device found error)
<Cugel> So how do you start it now?
<rinofima> every time i have to open wireless assistant
<rinofima> and that's it
<rinofima> it works that way
<BOBOR> can someone help with seting up wifi?
<rinofima> but not automatically at boot
<Lynoure> Cugel: Usually the trick for knetworkmanager is to comment out everything except lo from /etc/network/interfaces
<rinofima> ok i'll try that
<rinofima> thanks
<BOBOR> can someone help with seting up wifi?
<mikl_> Is it normal for Kontact to use about 100MB RAM?
<mikl_> I decided to try KDE for a change, and I'm a bit puzzled by its memory usage...
<dr_willis> last i tried kontact - it sort of embdede kmail, and a few other things...
<mikl_> I have 1.5 gigs of RAM and only 66 MB free with only a few apps open?
<dr_willis> so i wouldent be suprised.
<dr_willis> any ram thats not used by the system apps. becomes cache
<dr_willis> im suprosed you got any free. :)
<Mena> Hi,
<yaccin> mikl_: o.O
<yaccin> Sysinfo for 'Hephaistos': Linux 2.6.20-8-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlon at 1200 MHz (2402 bogomips), , RAM: 428/503MB, 104 proc's, 4.17h up
<yaccin> and i have a lot of apps open
<yaccin> ^^
<Mena> Is there someone have experience with Kino(VideoEditor) ????
<mikl_> dr_willis: only 187384k is buffers
<uops> Kd os Brasucas?
<uops> =)
<Mena> Bec i cant add Avi files to it
<mikl_> the rest is allocated
<dr_willis> how much swap is being used any?
<mikl_> about 40 megs
<b0rt> any1 know where to get libxorg-sched-yield-hack0 ?
<Mena> Dr_Willis, Why Linux dont use a lot of the swap partition and load on the ram
<yaccin> why?
<yaccin> b0you dont need that
<b0rt> cant find a working repo with it (libxorg-sched-yield-hack0)
<BOBOR> can someone help me with seting up wifi?
<yaccin> b0rt:
<mikl_> the fat king is Konqueror with two processes of 50 megs each
<dr_willis> Linux's memory management is very efficient.  If you find yourself using a lot of swap. you may want to invest in more memory
<mikl_> and KDesktop eats 40 - what for?
<b0rt> yaccin: its needed for trying nvidia beta drivers for amd64
<yaccin> b0rt: you dont need nvidia-beta.-drivers
<yaccin> latest stable drivers also work
<Mena> Dr_willis, ok
<b0rt> yaccin ive installed beryl on 2 comps already fully working, third isnt going so well
<Mena> Dr_willis, Do you have any idea a bout kino
<yaccin> hmm i dont know about 64 bit... but i have installed it succesfully on 2 pcs... 1 ati and 1 nvidia
<yaccin> both 32 bit
<yaccin> and no beta-drivers ^^
<b0rt> ive tried many drivers, and ive found people with same hardware and working with beta
<True_Friend> Hi folks i m suffering of slowing down my system i think it is due to amarok when i play music my system slows down miserably using edgy any ideas to fix it?
<BOBOR> can someone help with setting up wifi? I can see networks in console but not wireless assitant
<b0rt> yaccin: please i really want to try it out, could you help me finding that lib?
<yaccin> True_Friend: disable "scan library for changes"
<BluesKaj> !wireless | BOBOR
<Mena> !wifi
<yaccin> b0 i dont think you can get it anywhere, because you really dont need it
<ubotu> BOBOR: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<True_Friend> yaccin: plz guide me from where
<b0rt> =/
<dr_willis> Mena,  every time i try kino - i can never get it to do what i want.
<Mena> Dr_willis, me too
<b0rt> yaccin: im following a how-to for explicit nvidia-edgy-amd64
<Mena> heheh
<Mena> Dr_willis, Do you know a better supportted program ?
<uops> hi, Fireworks in Linux? is possible?
<yaccin> True_Friend: amarok > Settings > Configure Amarok > Collection (or library?)
<dr_willis> Mena,  never really looked.. problem i had was with importing the avi files i allready i had made.
<dr_willis> uops,  Huh?
<yaccin> b0#beryl
<yaccin> sorry
<yaccin> i dont know anything about 64 bit
<yaccin> but im sure you dont that hack
<b0rt> so how could you be so sure if u havent tried x64?
<b0rt> =P
<Mena> Dr_willis, Yes mee to alawys saing Dv file dv file dv file..etc...
<yaccin> because it was NEVER neccesarry for 32 bit, also everyone said it was at first
<b0rt> just kiddin, but im so straight forward to try that, cause ive tried already "standard" methods
<Mena> !video editor
<yaccin> you should just install nvidia-glx, install beryl and thats it...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<b0rt> yaccin: that makes X not to load
<yaccin> ehm
<yaccin> installing nvidia-glx + changing driver from nv to nvidia
<yaccin> ...
<uops> Macromdia Fireworks in Linux, funciona?
<MepisReign> no se
<b0rt> k ill follow your comands
<MepisReign> pero trata con Corssover para ver
<MepisReign> Crossover*
<b0rt> mamones este canal es "english"
<b0rt> =P
<MepisReign> lol
<MepisReign> we should create a spanish channel then :)
<b0rt> yaccin: at your command
<b0rt> MepisReign: it already exist : #kubuntu-es
<MepisReign> thx
<MepisReign> is it populated?
<b0rt> kinda, less than this
<MepisReign> i see
<b0rt> u can still use both
<MepisReign> thx man
<b0rt> (i do)
<MepisReign> what was ur question about the NVIDIA driver?
<b0rt> i already got over beryl on intel and nvidia (i386)
<b0rt> now im having trouble with amd64
<MepisReign> i see
<MepisReign> do you need directions to install the latest NVIDIA driver?
<rinofima> thanks i solved my problem with the autostart wireless conection at boot :)
<MepisReign> i just posted a solution on the Kubuntu forums, personally I don use Beryl since will afcet the gamong performance
<b0rt> well, i would like to try this lib :"libxorg-sched-yield-hack0", however yaccin would call me nerd
<MepisReign> but maybe will work for you
<Mena> Dr_willis, Do you know cinelerra
<MepisReign> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=14031.0
<Mena> Dr_willis, IS that okay if i use it but its not supported is that okay
<MepisReign> check that link b0rt
<Gh0st75> hullo
<KaoticEvil> well, so far, so good :)
<dr_willis> Mena,  supported by who? you think th Kubuntu Kops are going to come over and take their disrto back if you run stuff they dont officially support?
<dr_willis> :)
<Gh0st75> getting a new intel macbook soon, anyone know if kubuntu works on them?
<MepisReign> LOL
<dr_willis> ive never used cineralla. heh h
<dr_willis> Gh0st75,  they run intell stuff.. so it should work.
<dr_willis> Gh0st75,  i think theres a forum section on them in the ubuntu/kubuntu forums
<Mena> Dr_willis, i mean Do you think it will be bad code or something like that bec Soem one befor tell me that
<Mena> some*
<b0rt> MepisReign: nice screen btw
<MepisReign> what exactly do you need to do Mena?
<MepisReign> thx b0rt
<dr_willis> Mena,  not used it more then for a few min to try it out.. so no idea how good it is
<b0rt> MepisReign:  could you help me find that lib?
<Gh0st75> i've heard that gentoo 64 bit works on them, but when i checked the ubuntu forums there was talk of people getting ubuntu to work on the intel ones, tho no mention of 64 bit
<MepisReign> whats the name of the lib b0rt?
<Mena> MepisReign, i mean bec when i try to add the repo i got error
<b0rt> libxorg-sched-yield-hack0
<Mena> MepisReign, With apt
<dr_willis> i dont see much point in worrying aobut 64bitness at this time. :)
<Mena> Dr_willis, ok
<Gh0st75> i suppose so, i keep hoping the next lot of OSes will get us closer tho
<Mena> MepisReign, i tried to add those
<Gh0st75> not getting my macbook til leopard comes out anyway, so got some time to tinker with different distros, not much i can't get workin in Kubuntu so far tho
<Mena>     eb http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu32 ./    deb-src http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu32 ./
<MepisReign> i see, well the repos had been giving some problems lately, why dont you try this http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Mena> MepisReign, ok
<sudoroot> hello everyone
<b0rt> MepisReign: to generate a source.list?
<MepisReign> indeed
<sudoroot> can u tell me exactely what i nead to enable in the repository i all ready enabled the universe multiverse what else i nead next?
<Gh0st75> so i hear Fawn is goin to be even more user friendly than eft, i gotta admit i'm curious
<sudoroot> ghost can u give me help?
<Mena> MepisReign, If i tick to include source repositories they would add that right
<MepisReign> that is correct b0rt
<Gh0st75> i'm still a linux noob but i might be able to help ya google an answer, what's up?
<sudoroot> can u guys tell me what else i nead to enable in the repository ?
<Gh0st75> for mp3 playback?
<yaccin> Gh0st75: feisty IS better then edgy :)
<BOBOR> alright now I can see one network in wireless assistant but that one is not mine
<BOBOR> so why I cant find my network in wireless assistant?
<surgy> sudoroot: rephrase your question
<surgy> btw HELLO!!!!!
<rinofima> try refresh
<Gh0st75> if you're using Kubuntu Edgy Eft (most recent stable release) all you really need to do is open Amarok, it'll set up mp3 playback for you automatically
<sudoroot> i did enable universe multiverse  i nead otherthings now like backports canonical ?
<Jack111> hi, when my desktop is loading after the login it freezes when it says" loading the kdm/windowmanager". console login works fine, when i do startx i can login to a gnome session, but nautilus won't start.can anyone help?
<Gh0st75> that was one of the nice changes they made from Drake to Eft
<surgy> sudoroot try backports and double check the restricted
<sudoroot> what's canonical for do i nead it?
<surgy> jack111: check your xorg?
<sudoroot> i u would be so kind to show me what to enable in pastebin so i can copy paste it in kate
<sudoroot> if*
<surgy> sudoroot: canonicle offers software not normally free, to users of kubuntu/ubuntu
<Jack111> i post it ,wait, cos i dont understand surgy
<sudoroot> ok then i enable it whit backports
<sudoroot> i show u whit paste bin what i got enabled afther
<sudoroot> brb
<surgy> hack111: that was just a guess your kindof above my head
<surgy> sudoroot: you dont need to show me anything bro, just tell  me what your trying to install and i can tell you what repo its in.... maybe
<sudoroot> can we be hacked here surgy or risk virus whit out antivirus spyware what ever?
<Gh0st75> pfft, i never even ran antivirus when in windoze, never did get a virus
<sudoroot> well now im trying to enable backports and canonical
<surgy> sudoroot: linux is one of the most secure operating systems in exsistense your chance of being hacked or getiing a virus is below 1%
<sudoroot> more safe then bsd?
<surgy> i think so, if not they are close
<Gh0st75> antivirus is just for people who are click happy and who open executable attachments from people they don't know
<sudoroot> well but if we get a windows virus from mail  or whatever here or unix one are we infected?
<surgy> sudoroot: you need not worry about viruses, if you just pay a little bit of attention, this isnt windows, linux will not download things behind your back
<jhutchins> Gh0st75: If you never ran antivirus software, how do you know you didn't have a virus?
<Jack111> surgy i tried the the reconfigure xorg, but doesnt work.i get then the error refcount is 2, should be 1, fixing; freefontpath fpe /usr/share/x11/fonts/misc waiting for xserver to shut down, synaptics device off called. du you need the xorg.conf, shall i post it?
<rinofima> the best antivirus is your common sense
<Gh0st75> online scans are free, they just won't remove what you have if you have any
<sudoroot> i see so no trojan worms to then?
<Gh0st75> agreed rinofima
<sudoroot> but 99% of virus are written for windows how can they run on linux
<surgy> sudoroot: we are immune to windows viruses, the worst case scenerio is you will run a windows virus with wine, then you turn off wine and your all good again
<sudoroot> i see
<jhutchins> There have been viruses for linux.  The first "worm" was on a unix system.
<surgy> jack111: sorry i cant help :(
<jhutchins> !fixres | Jack111
<ubotu> Jack111: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gh0st75> if you're super paranoid, you can use clamav and firestarter, that's the default buntu protection set you can install
<jhutchins> Have you read that?
<surgy> jhutchins: yes there are viruses, but few and far between, and most of them are for security bugs that have allready been fixed
<rinofima> i use avast for linux
<ackbahr> Hello! What should I use to run .jad apps?
<rinofima> it's free and has a nice gui
<sudoroot> i think we should use norton here whit antieverything :D
<jhutchins> surgy: Technically those are "exploits", but you're correct, linux viruses are rare, because who's going to write viruses for .01% of the computers out here?
<surgy> i dont use anything, i download at random and click everything, and never even one hint of a virus
<sudoroot> and then check for trojans
<sudoroot> user norton whit antitrojan surgy
<jhutchins> I run clamav on the samba server I manage.  Works fine.
<jhutchins> I also run norton on each of the windows PC's.
<sudoroot> and don't forgett to close netbios and port 139
<sudoroot> ahha im joking norton on linux is crazy
<sudoroot> it's just i remember windows surgy so i joke on the paranoia we has using it
<jhutchins> I run stand-alone firewalls on all my networks, usually linux boxes.
<Jack111> jhutchins just reading i alos get with the fpe error the driver error error opening /dev/wacom: invalid argument, (EE) xf86open serial: cannot open device /dev/wacom: no such file or directory, so i shoudl restart the x  with sudo /etc/init.d/?dm from console?
<jhutchins> Half-life of an unpatched windows box connected to broadband is less than 20 minutes.
<tominglis> hi does anyone know how to get a usb camera built into my laptop's screen working in kubuntu?
<surgy> sudoroot: there really is no reason to even worry about viruses or anything
<jhutchins> Jack111: I suspect you need to purge your kdmrc file, replace it with a more recent one.
<sudoroot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<surgy> sudoroot: you are in good hands and everyone here want your computer to work amazingly, the better your computer works the more you will tell your friends and the bigger our community gets.... and then we crush MS
<jhutchins> Jack111: Some of the xorg files have been moved around recently, which can mess things up if all the video components don't catch the changes.
<sudoroot> yes that's my dream surgy death to zionist and m$
<jhutchins> surgy: I don't want to crush MS.
<jhutchins> surgy: I want MS to continue to make an OS that any idiot can run, and let them have the idiots.
<Devineman> out of interest, is there a page where I can see all of the bot commands?
<surgy> jhutchins: well ok then we become partners...... whatever
<jhutchins> !ubotu | Devineman
<ubotu> Devineman: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack111> jhutchins where can i find the kdmrc file and where do i get a recent one?
<surgy> jhutchins: good point
<Devineman> jhutchins: thanks :)
<BOBOR> can someone help me I am desperate
<jhutchins> Jack111: I'm a little fuzzy on the kubuntu specifics, but you _could_ remove kdm with --purge, then re-install it.
<jhutchins> Or locate kdmrc
<surgy> !ask |bubor
<ubotu> bubor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sudoroot> ok surgy i did enable backports and canonical can u show me command to run kate as sudo?
<BOBOR> well I have problem with wifi
<jhutchins> Jack111: You may find that there's an updated file installed as kdmrc.new or something.
<BOBOR> I can see some networks but not mine
<sudoroot> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<sudoroot> !kate commands
<Gh0st75> anyone know of some good weather applets?
<ubotu> kate: advanced text editor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 776 kB, installed size 2224 kB
<surgy> sudoroot: kdesu kate [directory to file]        so its "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<sudoroot> thanx
<Skuller> is xubuntu running xfce?
<Gh0st75> yes
<Jack111> jhutchins i dualboot, cos linux wireless doesnt work yet.can i reinstall it without internet or install only the kdm it from the kubuntu cd?
<surgy> skuller: yes
<Skuller> ohh...but it still aint widely used as k or gnome...is it?
<Gh0st75> mostly used on older computers
<jhutchins> Jack111: Just to be safe I'd download the packages first.
<jhutchins> apt-get has a "download only" option: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<jhutchins> Jack111: Does ndiswrapper work for you?
<jhutchins> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhutchins> BOBOR: That might be of some help to you.
<doomnx> hello again guys
<Jack111> jhutchins i cannot really login thats the problem, so i cannot really use that
<jhutchins> xfce is a nice interface, very non-windows, uses less resources than KDE or Gnome hence better on older hardware.
<doomnx> thank god the command u gave me worked
<jhutchins> Jack111: How what huh?  You're on IRC.
<bruno321> hi
<bruno321> could anyone tell me what they have *.deb files associated to? i removed the association
<Jack111> yes but from windows jhutchins dualboot
<bruno321> and know I can't execute them :\
<BluesKaj> i found xfce difficult to manoever around ... too used to windows and kde i guess
<surgy> bruno321: thats your packages
<BOBOR> jhutchins: I have read that but I didnt find any solution
<doomnx> jhutchins remember the lost partition? i had to change the ID to 7 from linux :)
<bruno321> surgy: i know, i removed the association on konqueror and now i can't double click them to execute them
<surgy> bruno321: you can say .deb is an installer to install packages that you download from thir party sites
<surgy> bruno321: might wanna add them back :)
<bruno321> yes, that i know
<bruno321> surgy: yes, but what program do i have to associate them to?
<Jack111> jhutchins i found the kdmrc file, shall i just delete it and hope that after the next login  a new one is created?
<Skuller> *. deb dont have any association to debian do they?
<surgy> bruno321: i dont know i never wanted to screw with it, its allready perfect defualt
<sidnelson> anyone using kate or jedit for code perl or python ?
<bruno321> surgy: could you just look it out and tell me what is the default?
<surgy> i am
<surgy> sidnelson: i use jedit as a full featured python ide
<surgy> bruno321: i gotta go
<bruno321> ok, thanks anyway
<sidnelson> surgy: wich plugins did you install ??
<bruno321> anyone, could you just go to konqueror-preferences-file associations-application-xdeb and tell me what you have them associated to?
<sudoroot> ok surgy this is what i did if u can check to see if i nead else and modify it for what i nead so i just copy paste it in kate thanx http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7514/
<Skuller> bruno321: kpackage
<jhutchins> A completely functunial multimedia machine, complete with graphical web browsing, can be set up in linux without ever running a GUI/Windows Manger/Desktop.
<Schuenemann> hey, I need help restoring my boot
<sudoroot> couse i remember surgy there's a lot of stuff to enable must missing something
<bruno321> Skuller: i've put kpackage in there and it says program doesn't exist :\
<jhutchins> doomnx: Hm.  I thought we couldn't identify the right partition, but that may have been someone else.  Great though! How'd you figure it out?
<Schuenemann> I followed the tutorial at ubuntu's wiki and it did not work
<jhutchins> bruno321: Apt, apt-get, dpkg, and aptitude are what you're looking for.
<jhutchins> bruno321: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<sudoroot> can anyone check  as surgy seems gone if i nead to enable otherthings or im done http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7514/
<bruno321> jhutchins: those are command-line, i'm just looking for the default, which should be easily looked out for if someone would, please...
<sudoroot> jhutchins can u help me?
<Mena__> I think at the end i will use Windows Apps for video editor
<sudoroot> i nead to know if i have to enable other things or im fine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7514/
<bruno321> found it! Skuller, it was kpckage, not kpackage :)
<sudoroot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Mena__> Kubuntu developers must see a good soultion for that in the next releases as i guess
<T3hWiz0r1> anyone have any ideas why the nvidia drivers im using made the fots extremely large and retarded? and a way to fix it?
<jhutchins> Sorry, guys, got to take off for a while.  Back later.
<sidnelson> bruno321: brasileiro ??
<sudoroot> ok later np
<jhutchins> bruno321: Adept.
<sudoroot> any one expert here for help?
<doomnx> sorry, i disconnected
<doomnx> how do i exit the X server?
<doomnx> but still to be able to run commands
<doomnx> i want to install nvidia driver and it tells me to exit x server
<Mena> Kill it
<Mena> for the kde system gued
<bruno321> sidnelson: uruguayo :P
<BOBOR> is there any command with which I can connect to network throught terminal?
<Mena> gua*rd
<Mena> hehehe
<Mena> from*
<sidnelson> bruno321: ok
<sudoroot> mena hi can u give me a hand whit repository?
<waylandbill> doomnx: after you've gotten the driver installed and the xorg.conf changes, just re-start the X server by killing it with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<doomnx> no i haven't installed it yet
<sidnelson> BOBOR: telnet
<Mena> i am not sure bec i dont have much experience in any way ask
<doomnx> it tells me to do b4 the installation
* sudoroot askes help whit repository if some one can read him
<sudoroot> u there?
<Mena> yes
<sudoroot> thanx at last
<doomnx> u see i downloaded the .run from nvidia.com
<BOBOR> sidnelson: telnet and then what?
<waylandbill> BOBOR: ssh if there is a sshd daemon running on the other end.
<sudoroot> ok i was asking mena if u can check if i nead anything else or im done http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7514/
<sudoroot> couse i remember i had to enable more things last time
<Mena> sudoroot, i will see it if i can help i will tell you
<dennis__> how
<sidnelson> BOBOR: what u want to do ?
<waylandbill> BOBOR: telnet is insecure and anything sent using it is sent plain text. better to use ssh
<sudoroot> thank you
<doomnx> is it a good idea to download the dvd version of kubuntu?
<BOBOR> sidnelson: conncet to my wireless network
<sudoroot> telnet is the best way to get hacked
<sidnelson> BOBOR: ok
<BOBOR> sidnelson: I can see her only throught terminal
<doomnx> will there be a lot of programs so that i won't have to download them?
<sudoroot> doommnx my friend find out whit norton security inspector his ip was redirected is that a possible hack?
<Skuller> bruno321: oh cool...sorryi cudnt help out much since i myself am very inexperienced in all fields of linux
<sidnelson> telnet and netcat works fine in some cases
<sudoroot> we got samba and ssh
<sudoroot> so much better never us m$ if u can use else
<dennis__> can anyone tell me if there is any application with which "I can view only email headers on server" without the message body; then be able to delete the email (spam)?
<bruno321> Skuller: it actually didn't work, anyway :D but i've seen that double click - kubuntu package menu - install does it, so I will stick to this method until I find a real solution :P brb
<Skuller> doomnx: yes there will be packages on the dvd...lot of them....but i would still recommend getting the CD version and downloading the packages coz that way you get the latest of them
<sidnelson> BOBOR: you only see your wireless card in the terminal  ??
<sudoroot> mena did u find out anything?
<BOBOR> sidnelson: no
<sidnelson> BOBOR: try find it in the output of dmesg
<waylandbill> dennis__: thunderbird has excellent junk mail controls.
<doomnx> Skuller i have got the cd version
<doomnx> and i installed from it
<Mena> sudoroot, i gues its okay bec you have multivers and universe enabled and the security so what is else i dont know realy
<doomnx> but i don't have internet at home
<doomnx> so i was wondering if dvd would make things easier
<sudoroot> well last time i remember i had to enable lot's of stuff
<BOBOR> sidnelson: when I type iwlist eth1 scanning it find my network
<Skuller> doomnx: well its ur preference totally....u can download the dvd version and not need to download most packages....good if your on slow internet like me
<BOBOR> sidnelson: but in the wireless assistant nope
<Skuller> doomnx: easier?
<Skuller> doomnx: in what ways?
<sudoroot> ok ill install java 6 then and flash 9 mena do i have to select plugins for firefox to ?
<Mena> sudoroot, if you had too
<Mena> sudoroot, if you will use them
<sudoroot> well if they work whit flash 9
<tominglis> does anyone know how to solve this?
<tominglis> http://librarian.launchpad.net/2121788/Display%20Settings.png
<sudoroot> what's the flash 9 called so i get it?
<Mena> sudoroot, yes i think
<Mena> !flash-player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n8k99> sudoroot if you install teh adobe version of flash 9 then it will work with both konqi and firefox
<doomnx> <Skuller> doomnx: easier? easier than downloading from net cafe and installing later
<Mena> here is help
<sidnelson> BOBOR: i dont have any problems with wireless card, wich kubuntu version is your box ? ?
<Skuller> doomnx: hmm...well obviously
<sudoroot> i use just firefox n8
<n8k99> it will work there
<BOBOR> sidnelson: Edgy Eft 6.10
<Mena> for java sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<n8k99> it will also work within akregator if you everend up using that
<dennis__> is there any application "to view email headers on server" without having to download the entire message?
<sudoroot> u know the name of flash 9 in adept mena?
<BOBOR> sidnelson: Strange is that I can see different networks in wireless assistant but not just my one
<sudoroot> i use adept couse i like gui and im a new user
<doomnx> any ideas how to install the .run file that i downloaded from nvidia.com?
<Mena> its not there
<Mena> you go to adobe.com
<Mena> and download it and follow the instruction for the site
<Mena> from*
<n8k99> download flash from adobe, they have written an installer that makes it easy to do
<Mena> yes sure
<sudoroot> ok
<sudoroot> u advise me java 5 or 6 i got both in adept
<Skuller> doomnx: i think in terminal "sh (name of the file.run)
<sidnelson> BOBOR: try force wireless configuration o systemsettings
<cathal_> does kbuntu use D-BUS or DCOP as default?
<dennis__> is there any application "to view email headers on server" without having to download the entire message
<Skuller> doomnx: prvided its in ur home/name folder
<doomnx> Skuller then it says i need to close the X server first
<Mena> 6 its okay i asked befor
<sudoroot> perfect
<Mena> and i use it
<ricky_ds> Hi everybody. I'm using dapper and just read that firefox 1.5 won't get any security updates beyond April 2007. Since Dapper is a LTS, are we finally going to see firefox 2.0 in the repositories??
<Skuller> doomnx: k ..no idea den man...
<n8k99> dennis__: maybe tinymail?
<doomnx> :(
<Skuller> sorry
<doomnx> thanks anyway
<BOBOR> sidnelson: I did that but my wireless usb stick on desktop cant find any network either
<sudoroot> mena id love adther i updated to kde 3.5.6 final to make my desktop cool whit beryl i like the matrix desktop look is that hard to do?
<sudoroot> afther*
<n8k99> !beryl
<sidnelson> BOBOR: stranger
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sudoroot> will that be hard n8?
<Mena> no
<Mena> as i guess if you want beryl
* Skuller is gettin ready for school....so laterz all
<doomnx> bye Skuller
<Mena> install it sudo apt-get install beryl  that sdould work
<Mena> should*
<sudoroot> well if beryl is the best and easyiest to eye candy your desk i use that
<Skuller> laterz man doomnx
<BOBOR> sidnelson: I guess that I have something bad configured on my desktop because it dont find networks which I can see in wireless assistant
<Mena> yes its easy to use and perfect
<doomnx> what version is KDE up to now?
<sidnelson> BOBOR: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356269&highlight=wireless+usb
<n8k99> 3.5.6 is out, KDE4 is in development
<doomnx> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Third-KDE-4-Developers-Snapshot-Available-47945.shtml
<doomnx> here it says about kde 4
<doomnx> dolphin will be the default file browser
<n8k99> doomnx: no that is not the case
<doomnx> damn... i've just learned konqueror :P
<Mena> i guess if you want use kde4 you must be developer bec its not coustmaized yet there no art work as i guess
<n8k99> both dolphin and konqueror will be availavle
<doomnx> yeah it says so
<doomnx> he recently added filemanager Dolphin which will be the default filemanager for KDE. Konqueror will still be available and share much code with Dolphin.
<Mena> What is good a bout dolphin
<doomnx> the*
<Mena> !dolphin
<n8k99> doomnx: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2007/02/konqueror-not-vanishing-news-at-11.html
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<sudoroot> 3.5.6 final now doom
<Gh0st75> if i have kweather installed, how do i access it?
<BOBOR> sidnelson: hm thats not my case, on notebook-kubuntu I have intel wireless card and on my desktop usb wireless stick
<doomnx> is UT2004 easy to install on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Mena, I have dolphin but to me it's merely a copy of /home/username
<BOBOR> sidnelson: desktop-windows I know that both are working but I just cant find that network under wireless assistant
<yaccin> doomnx: yes
<n8k99> doomnx: so yes, dolphin will be launched as defualt file manager in KDE4
<n8k99> sorry about that- but konqueror will still be a file manager
<yaccin> doomnx: copy insta.sh to you homedirectory or desktop or somewhere else and start it
<yaccin> follow the instructions on screen
<yaccin> thats it
<yaccin> ^^
<Mena> Blueskaj, hehe ok
<sudoroot> i can't find java 6 in adept mena u know where to get it?
<sudoroot> im installing 5 now
<doomnx> what is ur opinion about automatix 2?
<yaccin> dont use it
<yaccin> ^^
<n8k99> Gh0st75: you can add Kweather as part of the Kontact summary page,  and/or put it on your panel
<doomnx> yaccin that was for the drivers?
<n8k99> Gh0st75: right-click panel>add applet
<sidnelson> BOBOR: xii ... i dont know
<Mena> sudoroot, how you enabled the univers and multivers right
<sudoroot> yes
<sudoroot> can just find 5
<yaccin> doomnx: i think so
<doomnx> where can i find insta.sh?
<BluesKaj> Mena, I'm not being critical of Dolphin ...maybe i don't have it configged correctly .,..that's why i made the comment ...I'm not sure what it's advantages are  ?
<yaccin> doomnx: on the UT2K4 DVD
<yaccin> or on the first or last CD
<Mena> Blueskaj, mee too beleive me i just installed it and pof i removed it
<sudoroot> now im installing java 5 and firefox plugin for it
<BluesKaj> !Dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Mena> sudoroot, sec plz
<sudoroot> ok
<doomnx> yaccin ah that was for the ut2k4...
<yaccin> yes ^^
<sudoroot> !java 6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java 6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sudoroot> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<doomnx> do u happen to know how to install nvidia drivers?
<slyfox> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yaccin> << dolphin 0.8.1
<yaccin> o.O
<doomnx> yaccin: do u happen to know how to install nvidia drivers?
<yaccin> doomnx: "sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-glx"
<yaccin> er
<yaccin> install
<yaccin> not isntall
<Gh0st75> bleh, none of the weather apps seem able to detect weather for where i live
<doomnx> no, i have downloaded the .run file
<yaccin> why?
<Gh0st75> i dunno why, vista's weather app worked fine
<yaccin> Gh0st75: where do you live?
<Gh0st75> Newfoundland
<yaccin> oh tried liquidweather++ for superkaramba? ^^
<doomnx> that's because it has just been found :P
<yaccin> doomnx: why do you need install it from the .run file?
<Gh0st75> my city is listed in the kweather app, but the program says no station when i try to update it
<doomnx> because i don't have internet connection at home
<Gh0st75> i will try installing superkaramba
<Mena> sudoroot, did you try to install it with terminal
<sergio__> xx
<n8k99> Gh0st75: that maybe because the station that reports is offline temporarily
<yaccin> doomnx: well if you install it you have the package in /var/cache/apt/ or somthing like that
<n8k99> Gh0st75: I live in NYC and occasionally JFK has teh same notice -
<doomnx> o don't know how to install it
<yaccin> doomnx: then you can burn it with k3b or something :)
<MrBaia> hi
<doomnx> i*
<sudoroot> sorry i diden't enable backports
<MrBaia> is there an italian channel abuot kubuntu?
<yaccin> doomnx: if you have the .dep-package rightklick > kubuntu package menu > install
<n8k99> Gh0st75: so I have a coupl other  stations selected and switch until it comes back up
<sudoroot> problem is i used adept to install java 5 and it crashed how can it fix it now mena?
<Mena> sudoroot, no prob
<yaccin> !it | MrBaia
<ubotu> MrBaia: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<doomnx> i have the .run package
<Mena> sudoroot, in terminal
<sudoroot> i must read before do something big less
<sudoroot> ok u know commands
<Mena> sudoroot, sudo apt-get check
<yaccin> doomnx: the .run package is kinda hard to install...
<Gh0st75> k, will check back with the weather thing later then
<doomnx> i noticed :P
<Mena> sudoroot, sudo apt-get -f install
<yaccin> doomnx: whats with the pc you are online now
<Mena> sudoroot, if the first doesnt work
<yaccin> running kubuntu on it?
<doomnx> this is internet cafe pc :P
<yaccin> oh ok
<yaccin> then one moment ^^
<sudoroot> both locked
<sudoroot> damn i new i would crash system
<sudoroot> u advise me to reinstall kubuntu?
<Mena> sudoroot, heheh dont wory
<yaccin> doomnx: edgy?
<Mena> sudoroot, no no no why
<doomnx> yaccin yeah
<sudoroot> ok hope i can solve
<Mena> sudoroot, did you try with sudo
<sudoroot> yes
<Mena> sudoroot, ok
<sudoroot> problem java install is stuck at78% must kill it
<sudoroot> we do kill all command?
<Mena> sudoroot, i dont knwo i guess not
<doomnx> is there a file that i can download and install it easier? i have usb disc with me
<Mena> sudoroot, ohhhhhhh
<sudoroot> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<sudoroot> u see i must read
<Mena> sudoroot, you are runnig now an installing
<Mena> sudoroot, wait until finih
<sudoroot> it crashed
<Mena> finish*
<Mena> sudoroot, sure
<sudoroot> couse i used adept for java 5
<sudoroot> so how i remove java and fix adept now?
<doomnx> why when i try to shut down the PC from linux it appears an out of range message on my LCD?
<Mena> sudoroot, okay close adept
<sudoroot> done
<sudoroot> now?
<Mena> sudoroot, done what
<Mena> sudoroot, install
<sudoroot> closed
<Mena> sudoroot, iok
<Mena> sudoroot, sudo apt-get check
<sudoroot> btw it won't open anymore as it crashed
<Mena> hmmmmmm
<yaccin> doomnx: hmmm i only have the package for feisty :/
<sudoroot> im locked
<sudoroot> command dosen't worjk
<doomnx> yaccin
<sampan> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<yaccin> oh anyone knows why hibernate and suspend arent working? :(
<doomnx> can i find some package like the exe in windows to pass it to my usb drive and install it at home?
<Mena> sampan, thanks i will add this to the tips list heheh
<yaccin> doomnx: sure, theres a .deb file but i only have the wrong version
<sampan> mena :D  np
<doomnx> can i find it online?
<doomnx> some site?
<Mena> i advise you also sudoroot to add this commands on list
<yaccin> doomnx: maybe
<Mena> :)
<matt____> greetings.  does anyone have a suggestion as to where to get a S3 Prosavage8 driver?
<doomnx> u know any url?
<sudoroot> ok did the sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sudoroot> maby it fixed
<sudoroot> let me check
<egyn> Hello, i've installed edgy eft 6.10 to an onld amd k6 450 mhz. my problem is that when I try to shutdown the computer there is a hd-spindown but no real powerdown
<Mena> ok
<yaccin> doomnx: currently searching ^^
<doomnx> btw why does a message appear every time i try to shutdown saying out of range?
<egyn> i have connected a network card with WOL capabilities
<doomnx> ok yaccin thanks a lot
<egyn> anyone know what might cause this problem?
<doomnx> i am TEH newbie :D
<sudoroot> ok
<sudoroot> adept still won't open but i did kill the process
<doomnx> and i thought after 6 years working on windows i knew about pcs :P
<sudoroot> the command to remove java 5 now?
<Mena> sudoroot, do this first
<Mena> sudoroot, sudo apt-get check
<Mena> sudoroot, to see if there somethings like that
<sudoroot> im all ready root i use sudo anyway?
<Mena> sudoroot, use but i gues you cant be root
<sudoroot> tells me to do apt-get f install to correct now
<steve__> join #ubuntuusers
<Mena> okay do
<ubuntu> #datax
<sudoroot> ok now it's installing java
<sudoroot> how do u select ok on it?
<Mena> mean
<Jack111> hi jhutchins i belive the problem is a missing /var/cache/debconf/config.dat file, how can i restore thAT FILE?
<Mena> let it just finish and after thatremove it from the apt-get
<Mena> if you want to remove
<sudoroot> i read the terms went all down but im not able to select ok on java now mena
<Mena> ohhh prees ok
<keith> ! ddns | compilerwriter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> doomnx: which graphics card?
<Mena> how
<doomnx> omg everything else in this net cafe is either playing counter strike or mu online
<Mena> prees tab
<sudoroot> ok done
<doomnx> geforce 6800
<Mena> then you will be on the bottom ok
<sudoroot> ill use java 5 then or u advise me 6?
<Mena> its okay
<keith> !no-ip
<Mena> but if you want 6 remove 5
<ubotu> no-ip: A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<sudoroot> hey thanx much for help
<sudoroot> how do i check java version now?
<Mena> sudoroot, no pro and take this list you might need it
<matt____> anyone know where I can get a driver for a Prosavage8 ?
<sudoroot> what list?
<Mena> sec pl
<yaccin> doomnx: you have the buntu-cd?
<yaccin> *kubuntu cd
<doomnx> yeah
<doomnx> i386
<yaccin> ok
<yaccin> then query ^^
<doomnx> ?
<sudoroot> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<doomnx> oh :)
<sudoroot> !install beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> doomnx: 32 bit?
<heinkel_111> does anyone know what happened to kubuntuforums.net?
<n8k99> sudoroot: sudo apt-get install beryl
<doomnx> yeah 32
<posingaspopular> heinkel_111: it's just down
<doomnx> i can't reply u back
<doomnx> :o
<Gh0st75> n8k99 i just tried that command and it couldn't find package beryl
<sudoroot> can't find it says
<sudoroot> must not have it in repos
<jhutchins> doomnx: So I missed how you found and recovered your partition.
<sudoroot> i nead commands to remove programs mena so i write me down
<doomnx> jhutchins hi again
<n8k99> Gh0st75: do you have all yor repos open?
<doomnx> how are u? :)
<sudoroot> for example to remove java 5 if i want 6 and rest
<doomnx> i said: i changed the id to 7
<Gh0st75> possibly not
<doomnx> from 80something
<Mena> sudo apt-get remove (app)
<jhutchins> doomnx: Yeah, but how did you figure that out?
<doomnx> oh
<n8k99> Gh0st75: you'll need to do that to get beryl
<doomnx> i entered here yesterday
<doomnx> with the fdisk -l log
<jhutchins> 86/87, that's right.
<Mena> sudoroot, take this list http://pastebin.com/888698
<Gh0st75> any particular repo i need?
<sudoroot> thanx
<Mena> sudoroot, its might help you
<Mena> Welcome :)
<doomnx> and some guy stdin
<yaccin> doomnx: hope this one will work :)
<doomnx> told me how to correct it
<jhutchins> Gh0st75: Did you get the bot link on beryl?
<doomnx> yaccin thanks a lot
<n8k99> Gh0st75: iirc multiverse- but i'd open them all
<doomnx> why can't i reply in pm?
<sudoroot> !kde 3.5.6
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<n8k99> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<doomnx> yaccin one moment
<yaccin> doomnx: because you are not registered ^^
<n8k99> doomnx: because you need to register your nick on the server
<Mena> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main    and this deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main  for beryl
<sudoroot> ahah i really love linux
<Mena> add them
<doomnx> u mean i insert the kubuntu CD-ROM and then i do all this stuff? :)
<oni> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sudoroot> where u from mena asl?
<doomnx> okay i got it i am unregistered :o
<oni> !apt
<sudoroot> here rome italy 28 m
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Mena> heheheh for egypt- cairo
<Mena> m
<Mena> there is a private chat you know :)
<Mena> but must register
<n8k99> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Mena> heheh
<Mena> from*
<matt____> can anyone PLEASE help me find a video driver?
<sudoroot> is kubuntu feisty out yet mena?
<sudoroot> the new one i mean
<Mena> sudoroot, yes but beta
<jason___> alguin que me ayude ????????????????? help please
<Mena> sudoroot, it will be out the stable in April
<sudoroot> damn adept still won't open
<n8k99> feisty is still Alpha
<jason___> soy primeriso y no puedo instalar un chat en mi kubuntu
<sudoroot> i use pclinuxos just on kubuntu couse im wating 2007 but love the comunity
<n8k99> !it
<Mena> sudoroot, try one more time bec adept had a bug on opeining
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jason___> alguin habla espaol
<jason___> ????????????????????
<n8k99> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<doomnx> do u think i need drivers for my soundcard too?
<sudoroot> i nead to change my root and log in pass now
<sudoroot> is there a easy gui way to do that?
<Mena> sudoroot, you cant change you root
<sudoroot> for adept i think i must reboot
<Mena> sudoroot, you had a seperate user
<Mena> yes stuff like that use root
<sudoroot> i remember i could update my rootpassword
<sudoroot> from shell
<Mena> i dont know from shell but form kcontrol
<Mena> if you chaged you user pass you will change root also
<sudoroot> yes i would like to change both is that possible?
<Mena> go here
<sudoroot> i remember like passw update command something like that
<Mena> alt+f2
<Mena> then kcontrol
<Mena> then Security and privacy
<Mena> then change
<Mena> :0
<Mena> :)
<sudoroot> ok thanx
<sudoroot> your asl mena?
<Mena> and by the way i am 16
<sudoroot> yes was curius to know your location
<sudoroot> im rome italy 28 m
<Mena> i am from Egypt do you it
<Mena> know*
<sudoroot> yes of course
<Mena> ok
<sudoroot> muslim?
<Mena> no christian
<sudoroot> hindu buddhist
<Feyr> hey guys. i just installed kubuntu and the gtk/qt file chooser seem to filter and show only /home and /media. any idea where this filter is defined?
<sudoroot> vegetarian :D
<n8k99> Mena: sudoroot !offtopic
<jhutchins> Anybody have any opinions regarding kde 3.5.4 vs .5 vs .6?
<sudoroot> HI N8
<Mena> ok
<n8k99> thanks
<n8k99> jhutchins depends upon which release of kubuntu you are on
<sudoroot> where u sended me mena says change password will that change both root and log in passes?
<doomnx> i am greek, 18 male, nice to meet u all :)
<jhutchins> n8k99: I would assume that since I'm asking, it's one of the ones that .6 is available for.  Let's say edgy.
<Mena> heheheh i think we will turn know form asking and answer to chatting heheheh
<n8k99> edgy has 3.5.5 by default you can upgrade to 3.5.6 which has some new features in it
<doomnx> Konversation terminated lol
<Mena> n8k99, What is the diffrence bettween PCLinuxOs and Kubuntu
<Mena> any idea
<doomnx> this is just Kool :)
<sudoroot> yes
<n8k99> Kubuntu is an official Canonical supported version of Ubuntu
<sudoroot> pclinuxos has everything in it for everyday use and it's simply radical
<sudoroot> best distro ever
<jhutchins> Mena: Check distrowatch.com
<sudoroot> i use that mena
<Mena> ok
<n8k99> AFAIK PCLinuxOS has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<sudoroot> try 2007 out soon in few days and u will see linux power 100%
<jhutchins> Mena: Different distributions have different packages, settings, and support options.
<jay> nxhtml mode has lots bindings with it for different element insertions
<jay> much better than just plain ol nxml-mode
<Mena> ok
<sudoroot> not only it comes whit every video audio codecs in it latest software but is the moast simple distro to use ever and has for now over 5000 packets
<jhutchins> n8k99: Would you say stability in 3.5.6 is pretty good?  It came out pretty soon after 3.5.5.
<sudoroot> the best distros for desktop i would say are pclinuxos 1 2 simply mepis 3 mandriva 4 kubuntu
<n8k99> jhutchihs:well, i use it on feisty as it is default ( traditional caveats about running alpha versions)
<jay> http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/NxhtmlMode
<dhq> anyone uses mldonkey here
<sudoroot> soon pclinuxos will replace ubuntu i think mena
<n8k99> jhutchins: but i did try it out on edgy and found it to be fairly nice
<sudoroot> it's all ready 2 to it
<Mena> sudoroot, but ubuntu is great also
<sudoroot> yes the comunity that is the more close to linux socialist spirit and the best
<BluesKaj> sudoroot, i tried pclinux & mandriva .. kubuntu is much easier and less buggy to use
<sudoroot> but distro is lower then pclinuxos and mepis
<sudoroot> see 2007 blues
<dhq> where can i can get mldonkey core
<sudoroot> just wait and get stunned
<BluesKaj> in my experience , sudoroot
<Mena> sudoroot, but also PcLinux uses rpm packages not .deb this is one of the distadvantages
<kiko> hi, anybody with experience on installing kubuntu on an imac?
<jhutchins> n8k99: Another source says "mostly bugfixes", so I guess it's time I moved.
<sudoroot> mepis is buggy and old but good for old pc's but the 2007 of pclinuxos will be something never seen before u can try beta now from site
<jhutchins> n8k99: Doing .4 to .5 now, I'll make sure that's clean then go for .6.
<sudoroot> mena it uses both
<n8k99> yeah- i'm sorry i was wrong saying that there were new features jhutchins
<sudoroot> on pclinuxos u can use deb snypetic if u want to
<BluesKaj> sudoroot, 2007 what ?
<sudoroot> pclinuxos 2007 out soon
<Feyr> hey guys, any idea about my file chooser trouble?
<sudoroot> we all waiting for it
<Mena> sudoroot, i didint know that
<sudoroot> heeh
<n8k99> jhutchins: i was think of amarok 144 which is when the magnatune music store was included
<n8k99> amarok 144 runs on 356
<sudoroot> pclinuxos get's his repos from rpm and deb so can be both at sametime
<sudoroot> plus has fedora and ubuntu 3d desktop effects
<BluesKaj> pclinux doesn't 'do hardware' very well , IMO
<jay> see xhtml-mode in action here http://ourcomments.org/Emacs/DL/EmacsW32-only/src/EmacsW32/nxml/nxhtml/doc/nxhtml.html
<sudoroot> hehe wait 2007
<dhq> !mldonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mldonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sudoroot>     * Kernel 2.6.18.6-dev5
<neoncode> How unstable is the KDE4 development snapshot right now?
<sudoroot>     * KDE 3.5.6 final
<sudoroot>     * Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.1
<sudoroot>     * Flash 9
<sudoroot>     * Mozilla Thunderbird 1.5.0.9
<n8k99> neoncode: it is only recommended for developers
<BluesKaj> well then goto pclinux if ya want but that makes it offtopic here :)
<sudoroot>     * Open Office 2.1.0
<sudoroot>     * Xorg 7.1
<sudoroot>     * Beryl (1.99), Compiz, Aixgl and Xgl for 3D graphics support
<sudoroot>     * Gcc 4.1.1 and updated glibc
<sudoroot>     * Updated bootsplash, icons, and more from the mypclinuxos.com beautification project.
<sudoroot>     * Xdg Menu system
<sudoroot>     * Rebuild and update of our entire repository against new gcc and glibc
<sudoroot>     * Simplified Livecd boot options.
<sudoroot> this is just few fetures of what it will have
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<sudoroot> i use kubuntu till 2007
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %sudoroot!*@*]  by fdoving
<chavo> neoncode, if you're not a developer it's not worth installing
<neoncode> n8k99: I know that.
<BluesKaj> thx fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %sudoroot!*@*]  by fdoving
<fdoving> !paste | sudoroot
<ubotu> sudoroot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sudoroot> ok sorry i was off topic
<jhutchins> neoncode: I would only consider kde4 on a VMWare or other virtual install.
<neoncode> jhutchins: Apparently it can run alongside KDE3.
<phobiac> im running a live cd and i need to mount a partition that isnt in fstab, what do i do to add it?
<BluesKaj> nothing great there that kubuntu doesn't have
<n8k99> neoncode: or on a spare machine
<jhutchins> neoncode: Well, sorta, yeah.
<sudoroot> btw ubuntu will remain example comunity and man for mark and the os distro pclinuxos 2007
<doomnx> does anyone know why when kubuntu shuts down monitor shows out of range error message?
<sudoroot> to close topic
<neoncode> jhutchins: sorta?
<ant1matter> im running on amd64 - is it necessary to install 64bit application such as firefox? whats the benefit?
<chavo> neoncode, it doesn't really run
<phobiac> Anyone? :(
<HymnToLife> ant1matter, I suggest you install a 32 bit Ubuntu
<ant1matter> HymnToLife: why?
<HymnToLife> the performance gain from running 64 bit is very low
<Mena> Thanks friends :)
<HymnToLife> but the software compatibility loss can be significant
<binks> can someone point me to a tutorial on howto setup eclipse and python on kubuntu
<neoncode> Owtch. Well against my better judgment I'll have a look arround anyway. the worst I can do is a total crap up and I was planing to format this HD soon anyway.
<HymnToLife> binks, Python is there by default (Ubuntu itself uses it quite much), don't know about eclipse
<ant1matter> HymnToLife: cant i just use the 32bit libs?
<jhutchins> neoncode: If you know what you're doing, you can run different versions of most things on the same linux root, but it can be confusing and troublesome.
<HymnToLife> ant1matter, yes but imo it's too much hassle and not worth it
<Mena> Darb, thanks
<binks> HymnToLife: i have python its the eclipse setup i need
<HymnToLife> I just go with a 32 bit ubuntu
<Mena> sudoroot, thanks
<n8k99> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<neoncode> And I most certanly don't know what I'm doing....
<ant1matter> HymnToLife: so basically windows is the only thing to fully takes advantage of 64bit? thats really unfortunate
<HymnToLife> ant1matter, have you run Windows 64 bit ?
<binks> ihave eclipse installed its the interpretter setup im stuck on
<doomnx> HymnToLife hail :D
<jhutchins> HymnToLife: ant1matter: I did some searching on google though, and there are a lot of workarounds.  xine and mplayer work with the w32codec type files now.
<ant1matter> HymnToLife: nope
<soulrider> hi
<HymnToLife> ant1matter, it you had, you'd have seen it's a joke
<sudoroot> mena im not able to install flash player from site what's the name of 9 in adept?
<HymnToLife> the performance gain is very close to zero
<sudoroot> welcome
<n8k99> binks no clue here, i use KDevelop
<xpoint> ant1matter: windows and 64bit is like basic on a pentium4
<HymnToLife> using 64 bit on a desktop makes no sense
<jhutchins> antisystem32: Linux's 64b software is far more advanced than windows, but mostly in areas other than the entertainment desktop.
<n8k99> sudoroot flash 9 is_ not_ in adept
<HymnToLife> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<binks> n8k99: does kdevelop do python
<n8k99> binks yes
<jhutchins> antisystem32: For instance, if you were into modeling the crustals stresses of neutron stars, you wouldn't be using windows64.
<binks> n8k99: out of the box so to say
<jhutchins> antisystem32: Sorry, that was to antimatter, who I guess it's gone.
<ant1matter> ok so then i ask whats the benefit of getting 64 bit systems whatsoever?
<n8k99> binks: KDevelop Multilanguage
<chavo> neoncode, there are debs of the kde4 development release
<xpoint> HymnToLife: still on 32bit ubuntu ? :-)
<neoncode> chavo: I know, that's what I'm installing.
<HymnToLife> xpoint, I haven't been using Ubuntu for years
<binks> just apt ing it now
<HymnToLife> 32 bits Debian here
<n8k99> binks: it also enables you to use Qt-Py bindings to write python code for KDE
<HymnToLife> and 64 bit Ubuntu on my webserver
<chavo> neoncode, ok it won't mess your system up it installs into it's own directory
<chavo> neoncode, I've got 3 KDEs on here
<doomnx> guys
<neoncode> chavo: Why 3?
<binks> n8k99: any good tutorials on getting started with gui programming
<xpoint> HymnToLife: then stop saying anything about 64bit when you just not self use 64bit
<HymnToLife> I have used it maybe more than you
<ant1matter> xpoint: you use 64bit?
<n8k99> http://developer.kde.org binks
<doomnx> i read on Total XakeR that XviD compression is way faster in linux due to... some cluster thing
<doomnx> is that right?
<chavo> THe kubuntu one, KDE 3.5.6 built from source and the KDE 4 snapshot
<HymnToLife> and if someone needs 32bit only apps
<HymnToLife> installing it can be a pain and is definitely not worth the hassle
<HymnToLife> my opinion, whether you like it or not xhanges nothing
* xpoint is only on 64bit servers and 64bit desktop
* xpoint and windows is tryed aswell, but failed the test
<ant1matter> xpoint: you have any problems running 32bit apps?
<xpoint> ant1matter: no
<ant1matter> xpoint: is 32bit apps on a 64bit system slower than 32bit on a 32bit system?
<xpoint> ant1matter: no
<RobNyc> Anyone here using ATI X1600 or similar I am trying to find out how good U/Kubuntu works with it and with 3d desktop
<ant1matter> xpoint: cool. are there any places i can read about getting required 32lib? ive spent too much time getting this system up and im losing money so i would opt not to reinstall.
<binks> n8k99: can i run the python app from inside kdevelop
<azalar> anyone know why the Automatix site is down?
<xpoint> ant1matter: compile glibc with 64bit and 32bit done
<n8k99> binks binks i'm not certain
<xpoint> ant1matter: and most important use gcc 4
<ant1matter> xpoint: ok - last question. are there repos any different? When I installed kubuntu it packed the basic repos but in the sources.list i see no mention of 64bit
<n8k99> binks i think you can for debugging purposed\s
<binks> n8k99: cheers ill read up now thanks alot
<xpoint> ant1matter: this is a ubuntu problem i dont have on gentoo
<n8k99> binks no problem
<ant1matter> xpoint: i used to run gentoo a while back - i miss the repositoris. Their dependency management is unsurpassed as far as im concerned
<xpoint> ant1matter: its still you that have a problem i don't have
<BluesKaj> where are these ppl pushing other distros coming from ?
<soulrider> ant1matter: i tried gentoo... but it wa so complicated to install
<soulrider> i dont think i even got to install xorg lol
<BluesKaj> gentoo is the linux hiend learning curve ...once you manage to install it ...you've arrived ...whre i dunno but ppl seem to think it's something great
<xpoint> BluesKaj: newer succeded to run gentoo ?
<BluesKaj> never tried , xpoint
<BluesKaj> I was warned off due to my noob status :)
<soulrider> BluesKaj: im a n00b
<hellcattrav> hey when i type in the console sudo aptitude updateit says temporary failure resolving "us.archive.ubuntu.com  for all of the sources list(at least i think its the sources list)
<soulrider> but i still tried
<xpoint> BluesKaj: altleast stop saying its bad then, but i admit its faster to install ubuntu, but ubuntu is slower to manage when installed then gentoo is
<BluesKaj> it was a while ago , maybe i could manage now ...dunno
<soulrider> xpoint: dont you have to compile EVERYTHING in gentoo ?
<xpoint> soulrider: yes i do, and i see no problem in it
<BluesKaj> xpoint, newver said it was "bad", just difficult
<soulrider> i can timagine how much fun it must be to compile KDE :P
<xpoint> soulrider: its less waste then windows vista 64bit
<hellcattrav> firefox crashes when i go to yaoo
<hellcattrav> yahoo*
<xpoint> don't go to yahoo then :-)
<hellcattrav> thats an example..firefox crashes when i go to anypage it seems like
<hellcattrav> and i have to check my email too
<bfdhud> So I installed compiz by following the guide on go-compiz. However when I run compiz-tray-icon I get a command not found
<bfdhud> how do you start compiz in KDE
<dawn> Bonsoir
<BluesKaj> !fr | dawn
<ubotu> dawn: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<elyon225> I'm looking to install some other distros on my system using my current /home/ partition.  Is there a good website that details how to do this effectively?
<Skrot> How can I add another user to my kubuntu system that's allowed to do the same as my current user?
<Skrot> E.g sudo etc
<doomnx> ok guys
<doomnx> i got to go now
<doomnx> if i need anything else about kubuntu (i will for sure) i will come back
<Cugel> skrot: sudo adduser?
<doomnx> thanks for all the help
<doomnx> byez
<Skrot> Cugel: okay
<Cugel> I recommend 'man adduser' for additional info.
<chavo> elyon225, the only thing you may run into is that some distros start the uid at a different number
<hellcattrav> does anyone why firefox would keep crashing?
<elyon225> chavo: All I would need to do, though, is create a new user to use /home/ as it's home folder, right?
<dwidmann> hellcattrav: sure, I do believe we call that a bug.
<hellcattrav> yes
<hellcattrav> dwidmann: and now I'm trying to fix said bug
<chavo> elyon225, some distros start the uid at 500 and some at 1000, so you need to change your uid before you can access your files
<bfdhud> how do you start compiz in KDE
<dwidmann> elyon225: you don't even neccessarily need to create a new user, so long as the UID is the same. You might want to have seperate users though, your call
<elyon225> chavo: That's simple enough... but will I run into problems with certain settings?  For example, ~/.kde/ and such?  Or should I definitely create a new user (such as elyon-redhat, etc.)?
<jhutchins> bfdhud: No idea, but:
<chavo> elyon225, no as long as the uid is the same there will be no problems
<jhutchins> !beryl | bfdhud
<ubotu> bfdhud: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bfdhud> Thx Jhutchins
<jhutchins> beryl is the open project derived from Novell's compiz
<dwidmann> elyon225: You probably won't run into any trouble ... Use a different user if you want to play with unstable software though, just in case eh?
<bfdhud> jhutchins, I already have it setup and installed. but on KDE compiz-tray-icon isnt installed
<chavo> elyon225, maybe create a different user during the install then you can easily create the user with your uid and name from kubuntu
<bfdhud> jhutchins so I don't know the actualy command to get it kickstarted
<elyon225> chavo, dwidmann:  Alright... thank you.  Just looking to see if I can adapt to other distros as they come along... although I'm eagerly looking forward to trying Feisty :)
<epimeth> hi all!
<chavo> elyon225, I've been using the same /home for years and a few distros
<chavo> even gone through a couple of hardrives
<jhutchins> bfdhud: Like I said, nfi here, but I thought you started it from the login manager (kdm).
<hellcattrav> hi
<bfdhud> let me check
<hellcattrav> anyone know how i might fix the firefox bug?
<elyon225> chavo: Well, my biggest concern is that every time I've installed a new distro but kept the same /home/... I've had to spend a LOT of time resetting permissions for myself and the other users... pain in the butt.
<hellcattrav> its crashign everytimei go firefox, and just about every other page
<epimeth> I want to clean install my system... been screwing with it a bit too much for my liking, but I only downloaded 6.06 dapper... is there a cd I can download with only the changed files?  or do I need to download the entire edgy disk?
<chavo> elyon225, that's because your uid's were differrent
<elyon225> hellcattrav: You could start by trying to reinstall it.
<elyon225> chavo: Even when simply reinstalling Ubuntu, though...
<chavo> I went through the same thing, until I discovered the different uid
<BluesKaj> can someone pls tell me what advantage Dolphin has over /home/user ?
<hellcattrav> elyon225: i ran from the command line aptitude install firefox and got 0 was installed, 0 was updated and 2 not upgraded
<chavo> you could always do a sudo chown user.user * -R also
<jhutchins> hellcattrav: All we know is "it keeps crashing".  Since that happens in firefox, it's not enough to go on.
<hellcattrav> ok
<elyon225> chavo: That's what I've been having to do.
<elyon225> hellcattrav: Try this: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<elyon225> hellcattrav: Then, sudo apt-get install firefox
<elyon225> :)
<jhutchins> hellcattrav: Add --purge too!
<jhutchins> On the remove.
<chavo> well the oldest file I see in my ~ is .bash_logout from 2004 but I know there's some older stuff lurking in there
<BluesKaj> hellcattrav, open a terminal type firefox and watch the output when FF crashes , then post it in pastebin
<dwidmann> Back up your bookmarks before doing the purge .....
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I like the R&R first for him.
<hellcattrav> ok
<jhutchins> dwidmann: D'Oh!  Yeah.
<hellcattrav> ive no bookmarks to woryy bout
<hellcattrav> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oni> hello all
<hellcattrav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7521/
<dwidmann> hellcattrav: those are nothings
<oni> i have a problem with my kubuntu fresh install. it doesnt recognize the wireless card.i can not connect to internet. can i find the drivers. if yes where can i find them and how can i install them because i'm new to linux and do not know what to do
<dwidmann> You'll get those every time you open any X app
<hellcattrav> dwidmann: well thats what i got when i hit firefox, ill try it again and then go to yahoo, see what happens
<oni> i have a problem with my kubuntu fresh install. it doesnt recognize the wireless card.i can not connect to internet. can i find the drivers. if yes where can i find them and how can i install them because i'm new to linux and do not know what to do
<BluesKaj> !wireless | oni
<ubotu> oni: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* genii sips a coffee
<jhutchins> !wifi | oni
<chavo> hellcattrav, those come from the extra unused Input Device sections in xorg.conf
<hellcattrav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7522/
<oni> blueskaj: i found and downloaded them but do not know ho to install
<chavo> such as the stylus and eraser
<oni> them
<jhutchins> Whoops.
<binks> n8k99: kdevelop is cool cheers bud
<dwidmann> hellcattrav: try starting firefox with the --sync options (firefox --sync) and see if it gives you any extra output
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> will do
<oni> blueskaj: i found and downloaded them but do not know ho to install
<jhutchins> oni: Read the docs, it's pretty darned clear.
<BluesKaj> oni, sorry neither do I , no wireless install experience
<jhutchins> I had mine set up with ndiswrapper, which I'd never used before, in less than five minutes.  I just followed the instructions.
<heinkel_111> i have a PC with 3 OS: Kubuntu 6.10, WinXP, and Ubuntu 6.06 server. When I installed the alst one, it installed a grub and made itself default (on top). I want to boot from the other linux partition, which has kubuntu, as default, and get my custom GRUB menu from that partition. How do I configure which partition is started at boot?
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | oni
<ubotu> oni: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hellcattrav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7523/
<jhutchins> Download the drivers, if necessary download and install the firmware, configure the card, save.
<genii> Some wireless adapters need that fwcutter to extract the firmware etc etc as well (bcm43xx comes to mind)
<binks> !grub | heinkel_111
<ubotu> heinkel_111: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jhutchins> heinkel_111: Change the default in your menu.list
<jhutchins> heinkel_111: Use the GrubHowTo above.
<aryel> como puedo actualizar kubuntu
<heinkel_111> jhutchins: but I have 2 partitions with grub installed
<heinkel_111> ok will rtfm...
<jhutchins> heinkel_111: Not really.
<jhutchins> heinkel_111: Oh, you mean you have it installed from both versions.
<heinkel_111> yep
<jhutchins> heinkel_111: There's still only one mbr.
<BluesKaj> hellcattrav, type ' about: plugins ' in the firefox addressbar and make sure they are all turned on
<heinkel_111> it confused me at the start when i edited one menu.lst and nothing happened
<heinkel_111> jhutchins: i got to learn the mbr thingy i guess
<hellcattrav> address bar bieng where i type in urls?
<aryel> la version es la 6.06
<BluesKaj> yes
<jhutchins> heinkel_111: Whatever the latest install was should probably have actually written the bootloader to the mbr, so that should be the "master" menu.
<hellcattrav> url is not valid, sure im supposed to type it there?
<BluesKaj> err about:plugins
<BluesKaj> no space
<BluesKaj> sorry
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> im doing it
<hellcattrav> and i get a search list
<heinkel_111> jhutchins: can i edit the mbr so it poiints to load my other grub then?
<jhutchins> heinkel_111: Read that GrubHowTo.  You don't actually edit it, you edit the grub config then run grub.
<jhutchins> heinkel_111: To be honest I'm more familiar with lilo.
<hellcattrav> blueskaj: ok im at the installed plugins page..what am i looking for?
<hellcattrav> blueskaj: it says all plugins are enabled
<BluesKaj> do you have java ?
<hellcattrav> not sure
<hellcattrav> blueskaj: how could i check, and install it if have to?
<Cugel> java -version
<Cugel> What does that give?
<hellcattrav> what, type it in the command line?
<hellcattrav> ok
<Cugel> Yes.
<hellcattrav> give me this :
<hellcattrav> java version "1.4.2"
<hellcattrav> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-14ubuntu7)
<hellcattrav> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<hellcattrav> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<hellcattrav> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<hellcattrav> tmoney@tmoney-laptop:~$
<Cugel> Well that's java :-)
<Cugel> It's not Sun Java though.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<johey> Can I set up different keymaps for different keyboards in KDE? Like for example using Swedish on my laptop's internal keyboard and US on an external board connected via USB?
<Pupeno> johey: I don't think so because I believe they are seen as one keyboard.
<johey> Pupeno: :(
<hellcattrav> so what do i hav eto do..., is there anything else to get firefox to run?
<Pupeno> johey: what you can do is set up both, have an icon on the traybar and be able to change them clicking on it or with a key convination.
<Cugel> hellcat: remind me: what error do you get when you run firefox?
<johey> Pupeno: Yes, I have thought about that one. But I don't like it. Heh.
<Pupeno> johey: maybe what you want is doable anyway...
<aryel> NO MANEJO BIEN EL INGLES PODRA SER QUE ME ESCRIBAN EN CASTELLANO GRACIAS
<johey> Pupeno: Maybe by setting up different drivers for them in xorg.conf?
<Pupeno> johey: if there's a way, that's the way.
<Pupeno> aryel: por favor no grites y
<Pupeno> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<aryel> Gracias, y perdon por gritar
<hellcattrav> um
<hellcattrav> cugel: not sure
<hellcattrav> I'd have to go back in teh command line...
<Cugel> Well that would help.
<hellcattrav> yeah
<Cugel> Don't be scared of that command line! ;-)
<Gh0st75> command line is ebil!
<hellcattrav> cugel: i think this might be hit  :
<MepisReign> beware the almighty command line!!!
<MepisReign> hehe
<hellcattrav> cugel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7522/
<oni> i have a problem with my kubuntu fresh install. it doesnt recognize the wireless card.i can not connect to internet. can i find the drivers. if yes where can i find them and how can i install them because i'm new to linux and do not know what to do
<Cugel> Hmm.
<MepisReign> is that wireless card a PCMCIA linksys one?
<Pupeno> Does anybody know of anything linke the Nokia N770 (http://europe.nokia.com/770) but with a 15inch screen?
<Pupeno> s/linke/like/
<ricmik> Hi! What would you recommend to record DVD-ISOs?
<Kr4t05> ricmik: You can use AcidRip to rip and encode DVDs.
<Kr4t05> To make an actuall ISO, however, you could use...
<ricmik> no, just a plain data-dvd
<MepisReign> to burn ISOS I would say K3b
<ricmik> I have an ISO which I would like to write
* Kr4t05 consults the great book of Google.
<Kr4t05> ricmik: Oh, Yeah, K3B
<MepisReign> :)
<Kr4t05> I thought you wanted to copy the data from a DVD.
<ricmik> I'll try k3b ;)
<Kr4t05> Is there anyway to alter the settings and add a specific device type?
<ricmik> ah, looks like it's working :)
<MepisReign> told ya :)
<ricmik> thanks :)
<Kr4t05> Like, I want to add an icon specifically my iPod nano
<MepisReign> no prob, thats why we are here
<crystufer2000> Can I browse windows shares via konqueror?
<MepisReign> Kr4t05, right click on the icon and choose properties?
<asaup> hi
<niels_> I just installed the Microsoft True type fonts. How do I enable them?
<Kr4t05> MepisReign: Will the setting stick for every time I connect the device?
<jhutchins> niels_: restart xfs.
<niels_> jhutchins: Ok, thanks. Can I do that while x is running?
<jhutchins> niels_: Although that should have already happened.
<jhutchins> niels_: Where did you try to use them?
<om3ga> hey what irc does everyone perfer for kde
<niels_> Ok, how do I use the fonts ?
<om3ga> or well kubuntu
<asaup> i have installed kubuntu now and i want to know the basic things that i need to download. like compilers , sound and video codecs and other things like these
<jhutchins> om3ga: I like konversation, some like kopete.
<MepisReign> you need to create the permissions Kr4t0r
<ricmik> konversation is nice :)
<jhutchins> niels_: For what?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<MepisReign> sudo shmod i think, please consult that info in google first
<niels_> I don't know. I just read they were better fonts. I guess for all desktop apps...
<MepisReign> chmod*
<om3ga> im using konversation i just saw som others in adept
<BluesKaj> !codecs | asaup
<ubotu> asaup: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crystufer2000> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<niels_> jhutchins: What is the names of the fonts?
<jhutchins> niels_: There are a bunch.
<niels_> jhutchins: Ok, can you recommend some?
<jhutchins> niels_: This is kinda like saying "I've bought a box of nails, how do I enable them".
<hellcattrav> cugel: ive got to shut down now, but i shoudl be back in a while, ill try to read any other docs about it
<niels_> jhutchins: Ok
<asaup> blueskaj i mean what to download from adept. can you give me some exact names for example. like gimp , or wine and things like this ?? thanx
<jhutchins> niels_: Wherever you choose fonts, you should now have some additional options.
<niels_> jhutchins: Right now I'm using Dejavu sans 9 for all desktop settings. I'd just like to try the new fonts, but I don't know their names.
<jhutchins> niels_: The most obvious change will probably be in browsers, where if a stylesheet specifies a microsoft font, your browser will use the specific font now.
<om3ga> what about ksirc anyone know anything about it??
<niels_> jhutchins: Ahh.. ok
<asaup> BluesKaj: i mean what to download from adept. can you give me some exact names for example. like gimp , or wine and things like this ?? thanx
<jhutchins> niels_: kfontviewer might help, or you could open up a word processor and mess around with choosing various fonts.
<niels_> jhutchins: Thanks for your answers, I'll try that.
<jhutchins> niels_: I haven't realy found a convenient way to browse them myself.
<MepisReign> to install MS fonts, make sure you have the right repos enabled and type sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<MepisReign> then sudo fc-cache -f -v to enable them
<jhutchins> MepisReign: Ah, thank you.
<MepisReign> no prob
<niels_> MepisReign: Thanks
<asaup> i mean what to download from adept. can you give me some exact names for example. like gimp , or wine and things like this ?? thanx
<Cugel> asaup: www.ubuntuguide.org
<niels_> jhutchins: Ahh ok, I can see the names of all the truetype fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Cugel> Also: apt-cache search app   -- try 'wine' for app or 'gimp'
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<asaup> thanx
<MepisReign> somebody here know what happened to the automatix website, it has been down at least for 2 days now
<Cugel> The anwer can be found on ubuntuforums.org
<MepisReign> ok, i will take a look over there
<Cugel> "There is no official press release, but I've heard that someone talked to Arnieboy on IRC and that it should be up again within a day."
<MepisReign> and thx
<MepisReign> oh, thats nice, thx Cugel
<Cugel> Seems to be some problem with the hosting service, nothing serious -- except that lots of people chose today to run Automatix :-)
<MepisReign> hahahahaha
<MepisReign> indeed
<MepisReign> this is bad im out of cigars :(
<asaup> i have a problem. i can navigate.use irc and many other things but i can not connect to any site by the console and i can not use the adept because even the adept do not connect. Says "waiting for the headers"
<eric> what does fc-cache do?
<asaup> i have a problem. i can navigate.use irc and many other things but i can not connect to any site by the console and i can not use the adept because even the adept do not connect. Says "waiting for the headers"
<zdub> hi, all!
<BluesKaj> asaup, install irssi
<asaup> what is irssi
<eric> another irc client
<asaup> noooooooooo
<BluesKaj> command line irc client
<eric> yeah
<asaup> it is not the problem of the irc
<MepisReign> asaup, check this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345166
<MepisReign> I wrote something there that may help you
<zdub> how to mount a shared folder from another computer to a folder on my machine?
<om3ga> whats a good irc client for windows i know i know its not for me though
<asaup> but its the problem of the console and adept. the console stays to 0% and adept says "waiting for headers and stays at 40%
<om3ga> i know of mirc
<zdub> the remote machine is under windows
<Cugel> zdub: create a remote connection to it? type remote:/ in conqueror.
<eric> yea mirc is what you using in windows
<eric> and then you just add scripts to it
<bobofett> Might want to also check Trillian or some other IM program that combines a bunch of services....I use Kopete on Kubuntu...but Trillian is decent for windows....and it has IRC.
<eric> miranda is good too
<asaup> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bobofett> Depends on level of usage really...if you are going to be a more "hardcore" user go toward something like mirc...just casual user or need a all in one solution look toward Miranda or Trillian.
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone know how to select a specific gcc version for compiling?
<om3ga> i found a few on downloads.com
<k3ks> Hi everyone! I've got a problem, my gnome looks ugly, the style doesn't change withe the themes, only the colors
<om3ga> other irc clients that is
<javierph> hola
<MepisReign> hola javier
<k3ks> so i tried to deinstall gnome an reinstall it, but if i do apt-get remove gnome or atp-get remove gnome-desktop he says the packages aren't installed
<k3ks> what does this mean??
<Cugel> It means the packages are not installed?
<k3ks> but my gnome works!
<Cugel> Ah, that kind of error :-)
<bobofett> are you talking about the gnome-desktop package?
<k3ks> yeah
<MepisReign> im clueless on that gnome thingy
<kruno_> Hello everyone :)
<MepisReign> hello kruno
<k3ks> in what package else could the basic files for gnome be?
<k3ks> hello kurno
<bobofett> I'm not positive about this but I believe as with kubuntu-desktop that's a dummy package...and that really holds no particualr packages that makes gnome run...but please don't quout me on this just my understanding.
<zdub> Cugel: i'm afraid you haven't understood me well, or maybe i couldn't express my thought :) ok. so, i have a shared folder on another computer running win, i can access it via samba. could i mount it to a folder on my machine?
<Cugel> So he needs to remove gnome-meta?
<Cugel> zdub: yes you can. Use smbmount.
<bobofett> Is KDE or some other WM running?
<k3ks> yes KDE
<zdub> should i install it additionaly?
<Cugel> If you don't have it you need to install smb.
<k3ks> and Looking Glas ^^
<bobofett> Do you use gnome at all?
<k3ks> I want to use it
<Cugel> zdub: yes. It surprised me that it's not standard.
<bobofett> oh I see.
<k3ks> because you get it to look nicer as KDE
<bobofett> what happens when you try to start a gnome session?
<zdub> Cugel: thx :)
<k3ks> it starts a nome session
<k3ks> gnome
<MepisReign> that is correct Cugel, in any case, do you use konqueror zdub?
<Cugel> smbmount is easy -- I recommend you take a look at the manual for smbclient too. But if you can mount a drive you can use smbmount.
<zdub> MepisReign: yes
<bobofett> I guess I'm confused then..w.hy do you want to remove gnome?
<k3ks> it actually was a ubuntu, so i installed kde afterwards
<bobofett> yeah I"ve done the same
<bobofett> but I like KDE.
<k3ks> because if got troubles with the window style
<cntb> \o
<MepisReign> when you open konqueror is there a link called network folder?
<k3ks> i like both
<bobofett> lol yeah I do too...ha
<Cugel> mepis: that's what I was thinking too. Just create a network link.
<MepisReign> yes
<sudoroot> hello again all
<cntb> pity therer is no KDE alternateCD yet k3ks bobofett
<zdub> MepisReign: yes
<eric> how would i join a windows domain?
<cntb> o/ sudoroot
<MepisReign> click on that link zdub
<Cugel> I tried to mount an SSH connection with Windows XP -- you'd laugh if you know how difficult that is to accomplish.
<zdub> MepisReign: next :)
<sudoroot> what did u say to me cntb=?
<k3ks> no clou what to do?
<MepisReign> click on Samba Shares
<MepisReign> is your Windows system on?
<cntb> o is my head / is my hand greeting you o/ sudoroot
<zdub> MepisReigyesn:
<zdub> s
<sudoroot> thanx
<MepisReign> ok
<sudoroot> may i know your asl?
<MepisReign> what do you see after click on Samba shares?
<mefisto__> I'm having menu problems. When the mouse goes to the multimedia submenu, the panel crashes. Even when I try to access the multimedia submenu in the menu editor, the menu editor crashes
<zdub> i see the computers in the network
<Cugel> zdub: so... select your computer.
<MepisReign> ok, perfect, no click on your windows system
<zdub> alreadi done
<MepisReign> and what happened zdub? can you access that computer?
<zdub> sure
<zdub> i
<sudoroot> some one can tell me why firefox is so slow on myspace site even if i installed flash player?
<Cugel> sudo: because your myspace page sucks?  (valid point for myspace in general)
<zdub> MepisReign: Cugel: what's next? :)
<cntb> what is myspace ?  M$ one ?
<MepisReign> from there zdub, what do you need to do next?
<k3ks> ok, as no one seems to know a solution to my problem, i ask my other problem^^
<Cugel> zdub: create a shortcut to the computer?  (it should be really easy now)
<MepisReign> correct
<k3ks> has anyone a clou how to get a microphone work with ubuntu?
<Cugel> k3ks: I take it yours doesn't work?
<k3ks> i googled a lot but nothing could help ma
<cntb> clue k3ks works for me
<k3ks> Cugel: yes
<MepisReign> right click on your kubuntu's desktop and choose Link to location
<Cugel> k3ks: do you have the krec recording tool? Does it know your microphone?
<sudoroot> well strange cugel was fine whit xp
<asaup> i have a problem
<sudoroot> now i can't open or im slow to open many profiels
<k3ks> Cugel: i'm not sure
<MepisReign> ok
<MepisReign> what is it zdub?
<sudoroot> profiles*
<Cugel> asaup: go ahead dude.
<asaup> i copied the sources.list from the source-omatic
<mefisto__> I'm having menu problems. When the mouse goes to the multimedia submenu, the panel crashes.
<zdub> MepisReign: thx :) but is just a link...
<asaup> but now it says
<k3ks> Cugel: kmix knows it
<Cugel> mefisto: I don't know -- but I suggest you manually edit that submenu (now can someone tell him what file that is?)
<asaup> but now when i make the apt-get update it says
<asaup> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<asaup> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<lontra> asaup: close adept or synaptic
<Cugel> So if kmix knows it, then is it off or something, or muted?
<lontra> asaup: you're already running an instance of a package manager
<MepisReign> lontra is right
<asaup> no
<cntb> asaup: did you back up cp sources.list sources.list~b4trouble ?
<lontra> asaup: open a terminal and type top
<Cugel> asaup: do ps -a | grep apt
<lontra> asaup: see if you see the word adept or apt or dpkg or something
<Cugel> you want to kill apt!
<BluesKaj> asaup, save and close the sources list
<Cugel> But first, asaup: don't panic.
<asaup> done
<Cugel> Did you close/kill apt?
<asaup> yes
<k3ks> Cugel: no, its not off, and its not muted but its mounted with alsa
<sudoroot> Cugel can u check from my pastebin if everything i nead is enabled correct in my repository?
<sudoroot> i think i might be missing something
<asaup> i have no adept open
<Cugel> k3ks: it may sound stupid, but in that case I don't see why it doesn't work. I mean, your system knows it.
<asaup> and it continue to say the same thing
<lontra> asaup: maybe adept-updater is running
<Cugel> Can someone help sudoroot? It's beyond my means.
<lontra> sudoroot: paste your sources.list
<sudoroot> ok
<k3ks> Cugel: Yes thats the problem, a also don't see why it doesn't work
<Cugel> asaup: maybe you should just reboot or restart kde.
<sudoroot> what u mean im behond our mean Cugel?
<Cugel> sudo: I meant to say I can't help you with this problem.
<sudoroot> ok thanx
<Cugel> So I requested help from someone else.
<sudoroot> lontra can u give me the sudo command to open kate again?
<zdub> btw, is it a bug or it's normal? when i play a movie (kaffeine) from a remote folder accessed via samba, the progress is not accessible
<MepisReign> sudo kate
<k3ks> hm, i give it up
<Cugel> My experience with Kubuntu is two weeks... but I knew Linux already.
<asaup> ok done
<k3ks> i go to sleep
<sudoroot> there is another command to open kate as sudo that i forgott
<k3ks> goodnight
<asaup> but when i make sudo apt-get it stays at 0%
<MepisReign> Red Hat Cugel?
<Cugel> zdub: I recall reading that that's a known feature.
<Cugel> Mepis: Windows XP :-)
<MepisReign> hahahahaha
<cntb> kdesu kate sudoroot
<zdub> Cugel: feature?
<sudoroot> mepis is the best distro for desktop afther pclinuxos 2007
<cntb> and sudoroot why that nick ?
<sudoroot> diden't know what to put
<Cugel> Well, not implemented feature, to be more precise.
<zdub> ok
<sudoroot> kdesukatesudoroot
<MepisReign> zdub how ent everything?
<Cugel> Video over network can be done through VLC -- but don't ask me, I run Windows remote desktop.
<MepisReign> went*
<lontra> asaup: try rebooting...that should fix this
<BluesKaj> sudoroot, open the runbox in kmenu and type ' kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list '
<Cugel> lontra: I agree.
<lontra> asaup: though you shouldn't need to reboot
<lontra> mind you
<Cugel> Still, it's an easy fix
<sudoroot> 
<sudoroot> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<lontra> Cugel: it's a windows fix :)
<sudoroot> this was the command thanx
<Cugel> Yep, I'm used to that.
<BluesKaj> yes
<zdub> and another thing, amarok hangs when playing a file via samba? is this a feature too? :)
<Cugel> The first time I manually configured network on Linux my fingers _itched_ to reboot. But you don't need to.
<sudoroot> !pastebin
<Cugel> zdub: it probably means it has trouble connecting to the network drive?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sudoroot> !pastebin
<zdub> Cugel: what do you mean by trouble?
<zdub> Cugel: unstable network?
<DrBlink> how do i partition my hd so i can install xp to play games
<Cugel> zdub: channel #amarok for questions about amarok (though the crowd there can be unhelpful sometimes).
<sudoroot> ok u here lontra?
<Cugel> drblink: vmware?
<sudoroot> im ready to paste u
<zdub> Cugel: ok, thx :)
<lontra> sudoroot:yup
<MepisReign> with windows everything seems to be unstable, sorry but I can't help it, no more flaming
<sudoroot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7532/
<sudoroot> thanx
<sudoroot> i think im missing some stuff
<asaup> nop
<sudoroot> Cugel no distro is like m$
<asaup> even the restart doesnt resolve the problem
<swimmerino88> hello to evrebody...i'm writing from italy...i'd like to know how to configure my laptop keyboard...because i can't use the function keys
<lontra> sudoroot: just missing universe multiverse security updates
<sudoroot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cntb> DrBlink:  considerleaving windows about 12-15 GB
<sudoroot> ok how do i enable them?
<MepisReign> are you behing a proxy asaup?
<sudoroot> can pastebin me all correct so i copy it and kate?
<lontra> asaup: paste your output of sources.list
<zdub> one more quetion guys. how to enable dri for an ati rage mobile m3 video?
<sudoroot> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lontra> sudoroot: go down to the lines that say deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<DrBlink> !vmware
<swimmerino88>  hello to evrebody...i'm writing from italy...i'd like to know how to configure my laptop keyboard...because i can't use the function keys I DON'T WANT ITALIAN!
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<lontra> sudoroot: and add            universe multiverse to the end of them
<sudoroot> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<sudoroot> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<sudoroot> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe
<sudoroot> this 3?
<Cugel> swimmer: isn't that something you can configure in the system menu?
<lontra> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<lontra> that's all you need
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cntb> DrBlink: vmware is worth if you have a virtuality in hardware
<sudoroot> those 3 lontra or just first 2?
<mefisto__> anyone know hot to fix a broken menu?
<MepisReign> swimmer, try typing on a Konsole kcontrol, and check if there a config option
<bonbonthejon> mefisto__: how is it broken?
<swimmerino88> <Cugel> i tried to configure with kcontrol but it doesn't work...because i don't know what to chose!
<Cugel> mefisto: maybe do a search on the ubuntuforums?
<lontra> sudoroot: do you see my line?  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<lontra> sudoroot: you only need that 1 line
<sudoroot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cugel> swimmer: choose anything except Italian ;-)
<swimmerino88> <Cugel>why?i have an'italian keyboard
<cntb> DrBlink: vmware is worth if you have a virtuality in hardware http://www.intel.com/technology/virtualization/index.htm
<lontra> feisty sure is looking nice ;)
<sudoroot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7535/ ok hope i done right lontra
<paolo_> c
<MepisReign> im hungry, Mac and cheese will be, bbl
<MepisReign> laterz
<Cugel> In that case, choose Italian. Sorry, I was confused.
<lontra> sudoroot: you only need 1 space between restricted and universe
<lontra> sudoroot: the rest is fine
<sudoroot> can u do it for me so i copy paste couse im starting to panic
<lontra> sudoroot: ok
<sudoroot> thanx
<swimmerino88> <Cugel> i said thati i tried it but i can't control the volume like before
<sudoroot> o ok got u lontra
<sudoroot> made em closer
<Cugel> swimmer: I suggest you reconfigure X (there's a command for that) -- you can specify various keyboard settings then.
<sudoroot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sudoroot> this time should be perfect lontra and thanx for help
<sudoroot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7536/
<lontra> sudoroot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7538/
<mefisto__> bonbonthejon: When the mouse goes to the multimedia submenu, the panel crashes.
<lontra> sudoroot: yup looks good...i tidied your sources.list up a bit with my paste but yours is fine too
<swimmerino88> <Cugel>ok i found it!i have an acer but i chose a compaq keyboard
<sudoroot> ok ill use yours then
<lontra> sudoroot: also you can comment out the deb-src if you don't need the sources
<bonbonthejon> mefisto__: right click on the k-menu, and select Menu Editor
<Cugel> swimmer: good!
<sudoroot> what that that mean?
<lontra> sudoroot: you comment out something by adding a # in front of the line...for example... deb-src blah blah becomes  #deb-src blah blah
<mefisto__> bonbonthejon: menu editor crashes when I go to the Multimedia section
<lontra> sudoroot: but you can leave it...this is optionally
<BluesKaj> lontra, i think he could use a few more sources
<bonbonthejon> mefisto__: hmm, doesnt sound good, let me see if i can find somethign for you
<sudoroot> ok perfect
<sudoroot> now i nead to get beryl u know how?
<lontra> BluesKaj: go ahead and suggest some...like for new kde and new amarok?
<lontra> BluesKaj: that stuff is not really necessary
<sudoroot> can't find it in adept yet
<lontra> sudoroot: what are you looking for?
<BluesKaj> yeah lontra, like imbrandon's site
<sudoroot> beryl couse i would like to eye candy my desktop to matrix theme
<sudoroot> can u help me whit that?
<lontra> BluesKaj: i don't know that one
<lontra> !info beryl
<ubotu> Package beryl does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Razgriz> hi
<cntb> sudoroot: go #ubuntu-effects
<lontra> !info beryl-manager
<Razgriz> I have problem with beryl
<ubotu> Package beryl-manager does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<sudoroot> now it's giving me new updates in fact thanx lontra
<BluesKaj> he's a regular here , or used to be and hosts some very good uptodate media pkges
<lontra> sudoroot: np
<cntb> sudoroot: go #ubuntu-effects ^^
<DrBlink> will vmware be able to run heavy games?
<sudoroot> im thre cntb
<cntb> DrBlink: vmware is worth if you have a virtuality in hardware http://www.intel.com/technology/virtualization/index.htm
<cntb> ok np sudoroot
<zdub> can someone suggest me some ideas about proprietary drivers for an 'ati rage mobile' video card?
<sudoroot> cntb are u the tony that ubuntu classroom?
<sudoroot> of*
<cntb> !ati > zdub
<cntb> why sudoroot ? remember me ?
<sudoroot> yes
<sudoroot> im distro tester
<sudoroot> :D
<bonbonthejon> mefisto__: i don't know what to do, maybe try kbuildsycoca which should rebuild the menu
<cntb> distro tester ?
<sudoroot> hopr my iq can help linux and comunity
<sudoroot> u remember me tony?
<Seattle_Mike> My Edgy SBlive lost sound after PC Battery died and bios reset?  Any way to bring it back?
<DrBlink> cntb: I don't have that feature. So preparing the hd for a dual boot - what should I use
<cntb> good fot you sudoroot
<sudoroot> just change many nicks
<cntb> Gparted DrBlink
<cntb> bootable gparted
<cntb> need a burner n between DrBlink
<Razgriz> I have problem with beryl can someone help me<
<Razgriz> *?
<Cugel> ragriz: what's the problem.
<ssmasud> is there a Visual C++ in ubuntu??
<zdub> i was introduced to our bot :)
<cntb> DrBlink: gparetd is a 30 mb download
<Cugel> ssmasud: no.
<cntb> DrBlink: gparted is a 30 mb download
<Cugel> Be glad there isn't!
<ssmasud> Cugel..how do we use VC++ in ubuntu?
<DrBlink> cntb: guide says to boot from livecd and run gparted
<Chousuke> ssmasud: we don't.
<cntb> exactly DrBlink wait a sec
<Cugel> There's C++ of course, and an IDE -- but not the buttons and windows things.
<cntb> !parted
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-2.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 156 kB
<yaccin> ssmasud: try kdevelop :P
<Razgriz> I did everything lister here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia but now I cant get into GUI
<ssmasud> Cugel...how can I get the ID???
<Cugel> Eh, you know what an IDE is?
<yaccin> !kdevelop | ssmasud
<ubotu> ssmasud: kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<yaccin> !beryl | Razgriz
<ubotu> Razgriz: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cntb> DrBlink: you may want to look here http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/07/20/1654251
<cntb> Razgriz: > #ubuntu-effects
<cntb> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ and http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828 DrBlink
<ssmasud> yaccin...how do i start using the ide kdevelop....just type kdevelop and start??
<yaccin> you have different entries in the k-menu
<Cugel> Well, yeah.
<yaccin> but yes, kdevelop should be enpough
<ssmasud> thanks
<ken> how do i get blue tooth  to work
<ssmasud> yaccin.......it says cannot connect to X server??
<bonbonthejon> ssmasud: it should still start up
<ssmasud> nopes..it isnt
<bonbonthejon> ssmasud: if you started it from konsole
<yaccin> ssmasud: o.O
<casey_> can someone help me install beryl?
<Cugel> casey: well.
<ken> how do i get blue tooth  to work
<ken> chat
<yaccin> !beryl | casey_
<Cugel> ken: search for 'bluetooth' on ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> casey_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<casey_> i used to have beryl working and then i broke it
<yaccin> theres also a wiki on beryl-project.org with detailed instructions
<yaccin> casSVN repo?
<casey_> ok thanks yaccin
<yaccin> your fault then
<casey_> yeah
<yaccin> SVN != ready to use
<lontra> <yaccin> your fault then   <--- lol
<ken> ty
<Cugel> Breaking beryl is even easier then breaking KDE :P
<yaccin> lontra: only true ^^
<casey_> yuppers
<lontra> yaccin: he he
<lontra> yaccin: still funny
<cpk1> actually i think beryl breaks itself O.o
<Razgriz> ok so what I need to do to run beryl?
<Cugel> raz: you need endurance.
<yaccin> Razgriz: look at the beryl-project.org wiki
<Cugel> And you need to like shiny effects that get boring after 15 minutes. Yes, really.
<yaccin> or ask in #beryl
<Razgriz> I did everything listed here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<cpk1> or #ubuntu-effects
<yaccin> Cugel: i use it because of the desktop wall plugin
<yaccin> and the group and tab windows functions
<Razgriz> now I cant run X server
<Cugel> yaccin: well I did like the wobbly windows. I'm a sucker for all things wobbly.
<cpk1> what error does it give?
<Razgriz> I dont know
<yaccin> i dont liked wobbly windows
<Razgriz> it just ends in console
<yaccin> turned them off
<yaccin> ^^
* bonbonthejon wishes he could play with beryl
<Razgriz> I know that the problem is in xorg.conf
<cpk1> Razgriz: so what happens when you start x?
<Razgriz> cpk1: it just dont start
<Cugel> xorg.conf is the one reason I think Linux is not ready for the desktop. But let's not go into that.
<yaccin> bonbonthejon: why dont you? ^^
<yaccin> Cugel: true true ^^
<thomax|away> Razgriz: check for a backup of your xorg.conf file
<cpk1> Razgriz: so 'startx' just does a carriage return?
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: I have a poor built-in graphics card in my laptop
<yaccin> Cugel: but you dont need to edit xorg.conf for installing nvidia drivrs
<yaccin> for ati i dont know ^^
<Skrot> Cugel: That's why support for hotswapped input and output will be nice in Xorg 7.3 :)
<yaccin> bonbonthejon: i also have beryl running on my laptop ^^
<yaccin> tried it? :)
<Cugel> yaccin: true -- and my nVidia card worked fine after installing the driver.
<yaccin> nvidia <3
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: the ati drivers dont supoprt my card
<yaccin> bonbonthejon: tried opensource drivers? :)
<Cugel> I've been working on getting my TV-OUT to do what I want for the past two weeks. But I'll get there.
<yaccin> way better for beryl then frglx drivers
<Razgriz> ok after startx a get fatal server error: no screens found
<NDPTAL85> All I need to do is find a easy to use simple GUI backup app (something like SuperDuper for OS X) for Linux and I'll be ready to recommend (K)Ubuntu + EasyUbuntu to regular folks as a credible alternative to Windows.
<Cugel> raz: seems to be an error in xorg.conf -- yes really.
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: I'm using the "ati" drivers in xorg.conf, can I try beryl
<Jack111> hiya, i've got a  [Intel]  PRO/Wireless 3945ABG card and in the ndiswrapper wiki it tells me about this card to get the" version 10.1.0.13 [148]  (w39n51.inf, unfortunatly the download is 80MB because it's packaged with "Intel PROset/Wireless software", and drivers for the 2200BG and 2915ABG) ", but if i use the network manager tool in kde the networks in my neighbourhood appear, so it works...
<Jack111> ...basically? but when i try to connect to any of them, it says connection failed.
<cpk1> Razgriz: I guess you might as well pastebin your xorg
<Jack111> if i click on the recommended driver link from the wiki it offers me just the windows driver, what should i do?thank you
<thomax|away> NDPTAL85: check keep
<yaccin> bonbonthejon: change "ati" to "radeon" and it should work
<Razgriz> I know how to revert to backuped xorg.conf but I want to run beryl
<yaccin> at least on edgy
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: what is the command to see about opengl
<yaccin> glxinfo?
<cpk1> Jack111: whats wrong with getting the 80mB package?
<yaccin> glxinfo | grep direct
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: "direct rendering: Yes" is that all i need?
<yaccin> yes
<yaccin> you have edgy?
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: feisty
<Jack111> hey it offers me the windows instattlation file, how shall i install that in linux? cpkl
<yaccin> yay
<yaccin> should work then :)
<cpk1> Jack111: you unzip it and then use the .inf and .sys that you need
<Razgriz> I know how to revert to backuped xorg.conf but I want to run beryl so what I need to do<
<bonbonthejon> !beryl > bonbonthejon
<Jack111> cpkl it offers me this link
<Razgriz> *?
<yaccin> !beryl | bonbonthejon
<ubotu> bonbonthejon: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bonbonthejon> yaccin: if beryl doesnt work, how do i get back to regular kde/
<Jack111> cpkl how can i learn how to install such a file? http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/cs-010623.htm
<yaccin> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<yaccin> bonbonthejon: you always have your regular kde
<yaccin> you use beryl by starting beryl-manager
<yaccin> :)
<cpk1> Jack111: ??? download the one that has the drivers you need and then unzip it
<Razgriz> I know how to revert to backuped xorg.conf but I want to run beryl so what I need to do to?
<Jack111> ok cpkl with gunzip? unzip? and then?
<Jack111> how do i know which .inf or sys?
<Cugel> razr: what's the error?
<Razgriz> no screens found
<cpk1> Jack111: the ndiswrapper page should tell you which one you need
<cpk1> Jack111: and you use unzip
<Cugel> razr: time to take a look at that xorg.conf of yours (anyone?)
<Jack111> cpkl ah it says here in thewiki  w39n51.inf, thanks, ok and if i have this file what then?
<cpk1> Razgriz: it would help if you pasted your xorg.conf
<cpk1> Jack111: put it into its own folder, the ndiswrapper wiki should cover this
<Razgriz> gimme few seconds
<cpk1> Razgriz: and when I say paste I mean use pastebin
<Razgriz> what that means?
<cpk1> !pastebin | Razgriz
<ubotu> Razgriz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack111> cpkl it offers me these versions: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2259&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21, the wiki says go for this: version 10.1.0.13
<cpk1> Jack111: you dont need ndiswrapper if you are using a linux driver
<sudoroot> any one has the wiki to update kde to 3.5.6 final and can help me do that?
<Jack111> cpkl ah ok, sorry first time i do this, so just installing then and it should be good? thanks
<cpk1> Jack111: you need to compile it
* genii sips a large black coffee
<sudoroot> can some one help me update to latest kde?
<cpk1> !easysource | sudoroot
<ubotu> sudoroot: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk1> should be a repo for it in there
<zdub> Cugel: smbmount worked like magic, thx :)
<Raven301> sudoroot: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<Raven301> deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<sudoroot> thanx
<Jack111> cpkl yep but thats it?unzip..., ./configure, make?
<sudoroot> ill select all the sources ok?
<cpk1> tar -xjf or tar -xzf depending on if its a gunzip or not
<cpk1> and it will have a readme with instructions
<cpk1> you will probably need build-essential
<Tibmol> how can i install divx codecs for totem ?
<sudoroot> done cpkl i selected everything in the source list and saved it to kate
<sudoroot> i can go for kde install now?
<cpk1> sudoroot: you saved it as /etc/sources.list?
<sudoroot> yes to kate
<sudoroot> site did everything for me
* Rob-West is looking for a free video card
<Tibmol> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sudoroot> what's the command to install kde 3.5.6 final now?
<Cugel> sudo: change sources.list and upgrade.
<Cugel> At least that's what I did.
<cpk1> sudoroot: do aptitude update first
<sudoroot> im very new so i did everything site said
<sudoroot> and saved kate
<Cugel> You saved Kate, brave man. You must feel like Leonardo now.
<cpk1> sudoroot: it will probably give you errors about missing keys, if you copied over the whole list from easysource then it will tell you how to resolve the key errors
<sudoroot> CUgel stop making fun of users
<Cugel> I'm just kidding, a little humour on Sunday night you know.
<sudoroot> ok i done uptitude update now?
<cpk1> sudoroot: you did 'sudo aptitude update'?
<sudoroot> yes
<sudoroot> and updated list
<sudoroot> u want me to pastebin me it to u?
<sudoroot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cpk1> sudoroot: no, if there werent any errors when you did sudo aptitude update then do 'sudo aptitude upgrade'
<Cugel> sudoroot: Add the line: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main   to your sources.list next
<Cugel> After that do a sudo apt-get upgrade and off you go.
<sudoroot> says all 0
<sudoroot> nothing to upgrade
<Raven301> Do sudo apt-get update then sudo ap-get upgrade
<Cugel> apt-get update first.
<Cugel> I forgot that.
<cpk1> sudoroot: you on edgy?
<sudoroot> yes
<sudoroot> kubuntu 6.0
<Cugel> do the update thing, then the upgrade thing.
<sudoroot> 10*
<sudoroot> ok can u tell me 1 command at a time please?
<sudoroot> im going crazy ahah
<Cugel> That deb line adds the latest repository.
<Cugel> Add that deb linem then do update, then do upgrade.
<cpk1> sudoroot: pastebin your sources.list
<sudoroot> ok
<cpk1> Cugel: he shouldnt need to specifically use the 3.5.6 repo
<Cugel> cpk: oh, okay -- I did that and it worked fine.
<Cugel> I didn't find any other way to upgrade to 3.5.6
<sudoroot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cpk1> Cugel: yes, but if you use the bleeding edge repo instead then you dont need to change your repos everytime
<sudoroot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7560/
<sudoroot> there
<sudoroot> cpkl
<Cugel> Oh okay. cpk1: can you give me the deb for that?
<yaccin> ah geht
<Raven301> Use these two  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main  and  deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<cpk1> sudoroot: thats not your sources list but from looking at that it doesnt look like you have the bleeding edge repo that Raven301 just showed
<sudoroot> how i get soucers list?
<sudoroot> from kate?
<cpk1> sudoroot: or cat /etc/sources.list
<Raven301> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Raven301> bbl
<digitx> yep kdesu
<digitx> :))
<digitx> o
<sudoroot> damn
<sudoroot> im getting tired
<digitx> echo "deb http://edevelop.org/pkg-e/ubuntu edgy e17" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<digitx> apt-get update
<digitx> apt-get install enlightenment
<digitx> :)
<Cugel> hehe
<digitx> hehe
<digitx> E17 rulz
<sudoroot> http://pastebin.com/888698
<sudoroot> im getting sick
<sudoroot> i nead a break before i brake pc
<cpk1> brake is what you use to slow down =P
<sudoroot> break :d
<digitx> http://digitx.homelinux.org
<digitx> xD
<sudoroot> well when pclinuxos will be out we wating so much cpkl will be all another music
<sudoroot> the 2007 edition
<sudoroot> that' maby for begginers
<sudoroot> made*
<cpk1> sudoroot: I dont think that was your output from doing 'cat /etc/sources.list'
<RedWorm> sudoroot what's in 3.5.6 that you want that's not in 3.5.5?
<sudoroot> diden't work
<sudoroot> i just like to have latest sotfware
<sudoroot> im a fan of latest and gui
<cpk1> cat /etc/sources.list most certainly should work
<cpk1> oh i just realized
<cpk1>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk1> =X
<sudoroot> if i don't have the latest stable out i feel sad
<sudoroot> eheh thanx for helping me cpkl btw
<cpk1> its hard to remember without tab complete
<Lam_> what's a good place to find superkaramba widgets?
<cpk1> Lam_: use superkaramba or go to kde-look.org
<underdog5004> Lam_, use the Get New Stuff in Superkaramba
<RedWorm> Lam_ kde-look.org
<Lam_> thanks guys
<sudoroot> zen@zen-desktop:~$ cat /etc/sources.list
<sudoroot> cat: /etc/sources.list: Nessun file o directory
<surgy> someone say my name?
<cpk1> sudoroot: yeah, i made a mistake its /etc/apt/sources.list
<RedWorm> Lam_ or kde-apps.org
<cpk1> I have trouble remembering full paths without tab complete
<MadMatt> does anyone know how to automount a samba share?
<sudoroot> says im not allowed
<sudoroot> grrrrrrrrrrr
<sudoroot> can i change my root and log in pass first cpkl?
<surgy> cpk1: i use konq and a notepad to rememer paths
<surgy> sudoroot: what do you mean?
<sudoroot> that i nead to change root and log in pass couse they are the same
<sudoroot> and when i do sudo su i auto get root whit no pass
<surgy> cpk1: kde notes is a great app for remembering paths
<sudoroot> no normal
<RedWorm> sudoroot the root account is disbaled by default
<sudoroot> i nead to change the sudo su
<surgy> sudoroot: the terminal remembers who you are for a few minutes after you do sudo once
<RedWorm> sudoroot once you sudo, it'll remember you have sudo access for a while
<sudoroot> and log in
<cpk1> surgy: when I am in a terminal I know my way around just fine, but in irc I cant use tab complete or anything =P
<cpk1> sudoroot: to cat you shouldnt need root
<sudoroot> ok is there a way to change both?
<surgy> cpk1: use kde notes :) it makes a little post it type window pop up when you need snippets of info
<sudoroot> keeps telling me im not allowed to /etc/apt/sources.list strange
<cpk1> sudoroot: usually if you have to ask how to set up root that means you aren't ready yet ;P
<sudoroot> im a begginer
<surgy> sudoroot: try this: kdesu kat /etc/apt/sources.list          and copy/past the errors to pastebin
<cpk1> sudoroot: you can just open it with kate, 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<RedWorm> sudoroot: here are the instructions outlined on some guys webpage: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/28/howto-kde-356-on-ubuntu-6%C2%B710-edgy/
<surgy> kate*
<digitx> van itt magyar ?
<surgy> !english digitx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english digitx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !english|digitx
<sudoroot> thanx
<ubotu> digitx: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cpk1> like I said before, that only gives you kde3.5.6 if you use the latest kde package then you wont have to keep changing your repos
<MadMatt> does anyone here know how to mount a samba share?
<surgy> cpk1: what we talking about?
<osh> MadMatt: smbmount?
<cpk1> getting kde 3.5.6
<cpk1> latest kde repo*
<surgy> madmatt: you prolly dont need to "mount it" just open konq and type "smb://[ip] " in the address bar
<MadMatt> do you know how to automount or enable it so that users can mount it
<RedWorm> cpk1 baby steps
<sudoroot> ok when i try this command kdesu kat /etc/apt/sources.list
<sudoroot> tells me can't find cat
<RedWorm> it's kate
<sudoroot> kate
<sudoroot> whatever
<surgy> madmatt: if you want a button for a samba share use a "Link To Location"
<surgy> sudoroot: change kat to kate.... sorry
<MadMatt> well I can see it on my network but it has to be mounted in order to stream music
<digitx> jaja
<digitx> kate
<sudoroot> ok all leave everything as it is
<sudoroot> as i just have to use kubuntu till pclinuxos 2007 is out in few days
<cntb> sudoroot excuse, you may need some rest no offense
<sudoroot> yes
<digitx> o
<sudoroot> thanx cntb im going crazy
<digitx> sudoroot ?
<surgy> digitx: what is your question?
<cntb> you sound not at ease
<digitx> http://digitx.mine.nu/sources.list
<MadMatt> surgy, are you understanding what I mean?
<sudoroot> i hate all other distros couse they hard pclinuxos is simply radical but u got best comunity and more close to linux socialist spirt congrats
<digitx> >)
<surgy> madmatt: yes, and i understand completely, i never needed to "stream" i just connect to the location download the information and then disconnect
<sudoroot> btw redworm is right why go crazy to update everything if in few days im switching distro
<sudoroot> i did manage to install many things yet do
<MadMatt> surgy, I can mount it but I have to be root and it's annoying
<sudoroot> thanx to your help all
<surgy> digitx: you have to ask a question or we dont know what you want
<MadMatt> I want users to be able to mount it
* sudoroot bangs the hammer of thor and goes to rest
<surgy> madmatt: use system settings? tab down and make the owner the user?
<MadMatt> surgy, where at in system settings?
<Razgriz> ok sorry for late here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7567/
<surgy> madmatt: use system settings create new moint point and point it at your smb mount, tab down and give all permissions to ever user and then click the automount button
<sudoroot> ahah u see linux can take your brain cntb if u don't use ti balance
<sudoroot> d
<sudoroot> like everything btw
<cntb> anyone familiar with grub geom error after cloning whole disk for other system ?
<surgy> madmatt: disks and filesystems? i dont know i whould assume its there
<cntb> yes sudoroot so right
<surgy> razgriz whats the question ?
<MadMatt> thanks surgy, I will take a look there
<surgy> madmatt: any time
<Razgriz> I know how to revert to backuped xorg.conf but I want to run beryl so what I need to do to?
<sudoroot> i do nead to change both passwords do cntb last thing i do for today can u help me do that?
<kalagio> hallo everybody
<sudoroot> log in and sudo so
<sudoroot> su*
<surgy> razgriz: start by joining #veryl
<sudoroot> hi kalo
<surgy> razgriz sorry its #beryl
<Razgriz> when I run with that xorg.conf what I poster I end with no screens error
<kalagio> can anybody help installing my web camera?
<Razgriz> ok then
<dftpnkezln> hey, does anyone know if its possible to preconfigure ubuntu (from the live cd) in a way similar to xconfig?
<RedWorm> Razgriz: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<Jack111> cpkl hi, there come three versions Linux version 1.2.0, Ucode version 1.14.2, regulatory binary version 1.7.22, which one should i get?
<sudoroot> brb
<Razgriz> RedWorn: I did everything
<crazy_penguin> Good night!
<RedWorm> Razgriz: but it's not working?
<RedWorm> Razgriz: fire up baryl-manager i think it's called
<RedWorm> Razgriz: *beryl
<cntb> sudoroot what passwords
<casev01> hi
<casev01> i canot see the system tray, how can i put it again?
<Razgriz> RedWorn: but when I change from KDE to beryl it just went to log screen
<MadMatt> surgy, that's pretty cool because I always manually edit the fstab and I didn't even know about this method
<RedWorm> Razgriz: huh, something is messed up then, sounds like X windows is crashing
<RedWorm> Razgriz: you might have to ask in beryl, sorry
<Razgriz> RedWorn: yeah, it is problem with x server
<Jack111> hi, this is a stupid question ok, if i want to install for a kubuntu 6.10 i386. iso a wireless driver, which of these install versions - Linux version 1.2.0, Ucode version 1.14.2, regulatory binary version 1.7.22 -
<Jack111>  should i choose and how do i know i am on a 32 or a 64 bit system?thanks
<dftpnkezln>  recompiled my kernel this morning and now all that im getting from fglrxino is "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project:" instead of my ATI card - ive uninstalled/reinstalled the ati drivers about 4 times now, anyone have any ideas?
<casev01> i canot see the system tray, how can i put it again?
<dftpnkezln> fglrxinfo*
<RedWorm> casev01: it's an applet
<RedWorm> casev01: click on the taskbar and choose add applet, then find it in the list
<casev01> i dont see it in the applets
<RedWorm> casev01: i think... that's from memory...
<casev01> :/
<mauro> Jack111: do you know what your processor is ?
<cntb> Jack111: some string identifies your MB google that string
<RedWorm> casev01: it may not be called system tray (that's a windows name), notification area maybe?
<casev01> ok thx
<cntb> when turning the machine on in the bottom of screen you may notice MB string Jack111
<RedWorm> casev01: sorry not in kubuntu right now, but that should get you close
<mauro> casev01: hold on a sec
<casev01> ok
<Jack111> mauro it is a intel core duo processor
<Jack111> mauro centrino
<mauro> casev01: what youre loking for is taskbar
<mauro> Jack111: thats 32 bit
<dc2447> Hi - I am trying the resize an NTFS partition to install Kubuntu - when I go to resize the slice it just hangs - I have also tried using gparted live cd and get a more verbose error" ERROR: Extended record needed (1032 > 1024), not yet supported!" - anyone have any thoughts?
<Jack111> ok
<Jack111> mauro thank you, for my intel 3945 abg network card which Linux version 1.2.0, Ucode version 1.14.2, regulatory binary version 1.7.22 should i choose? here is the complete install readme file
<orient2000> Hi! My bottom bar on desktop is gone. How can I get it back?
<soulrider> Jack111: is it a wireless card or wired? im still not sure of what i should answer though
<soulrider> Jack111: could you explain your problem a bit more maybe ?
<Jack111> soulrider wireless
<soulrider> orient2000: button bar?
<soulrider> Jack111: i cant really help you, sorry
<soulrider> Jack111: i have no experience at alkl with wireless
<soulrider> !wireless | Jack111
<ubotu> Jack111: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soulrider> maybe that will help
<vbgunz> I am trying to play with "qt4-designer" (I think)... I installed it but it does not show up anywhere. whats up?
<orient2000> Yes bottom bar. I can not open any programs , maybe call some mananer progra, from ALT-F2?
<soulrider> orient2000: you dont see the bar? like the "start bar" in windows ?
<soulrider> or the k menu ?
<n8k99> vbgunz it will be in the development menu under your kmenu
<orient2000> No, I do not see it. It is hiding and I can not get it back
<vbgunz> n8k99: I swear I looked there first. nothing new is there :(
<soulrider> orient2000: try opening kicker
<RedWorm> orient2000: do you see little tabs on the lower right or left corners?
<Jack111> i want to install that driver for the intel pro 3945 wireless card, but it offers me these three install versions-  i guess the first one is the standard one i should go for?Linux version 1.2.0, Ucode version 1.14.2, regulatory binary version 1.7.22 soulrider, thanks anyway
<RedWorm> orient2000: w/ little arrows on them?
<n8k99> vbgunz interesting
<jott_> vbgunz: the executable is called designer-qt4 ...
<n8k99> did you try opening it from konsole vbgunz
<vbgunz> I installed "qt4-designer" on Ubuntu 6.10 (Kubuntu). It seems to have gone in just fine. it is no where on my machine :(
<vbgunz> designer-qt4 worked
<jott_> vbgunz: you could also check with " dpkg-query -L qt4-designer " to see what files are in the package...
<n8k99> ah-ha!
<n8k99> vbgunz you may have to add it to your kmenu
<vbgunz> but it never showed up in the menu, and I ran apropos qt and got a few hits, designer-qt4 wasn't in there
<Aiken> with feitsy should an ide cdrw as /dev/hdd be  'brw-rw---- 1 root floppy'  instead of root cdrom ?
<vbgunz> jott_: thanks for that tip on dpkg, I'll try to keep in mind from now on
<jott_> vbgunz: plus you can use kdevelop as it integrates the designer...
<gan|y|med> hi
<vbgunz> I am not sure what I am doing, kommander sparked my interest to be honest
<Ace2016> Hi all
<gan|y|med> i am running edgy. though powernowd is registered for start-up via update-rc.d it is not started. any ideas why?
<Ace2016> why is gstreamer 8 and 10 in the repos? is there a big difference between them? is 10 unstable?
<yaccin> why are hibernate and suspend not working?
<yaccin> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<orient2000> I can not get my desktop bar. It is hiding there. What can I do?
<RedWorm> orient2000: did you see small tabs w/ arrows on them in the corners of yoru desktop?
<vbgunz> I certainly hope the qt designer documentation is better than kommanders. kommander is beautiful but my docs at least suck :(
<underdog5004> orient2000, try putting the cursor in one of the corners on your desktop
<hellcattrav> hey all I'm back
<Ace2016> hey
<Ace2016> orient2000: which desktop bar?
<gan|y|med> i am running edgy. though powernowd is registered for start-up via update-rc.d it is not started. any ideas why?
<hellcattrav> so i tried looking up more docs to get firefox to work...but no luck
<underdog5004> gan|y|med, maybe put in ~/.kde/autostart
<Ace2016> firefox to work with what?
<underdog5004> put it in there
<orient2000> No tabs in there, nothing, no bottom bar with programs, no start like in windows, I am in KDE
<gan|y|med> hmm. that doesn't solve the problem though
<underdog5004> orient2000, try putting the cursor in one of the corners on your desktop
<orient2000> I just see background and icons
<underdog5004> try all of the corners
<underdog5004> I know, just float the cursor over each corner
<Ace2016> orient2000: did you hide it yourself or is it not starting?
<RedWorm> orient2000: was it there when you logged in?
<gan|y|med> also, xorg constantly causes my cpu to be at 30% usage... any ideas why?
<hellcattrav> firefox keeps crashing when i go to yahoo
<surgy> hey underdog5004 whats up man?
<gan|y|med> even now i cannot get less than 55C though all i am doing is using irc
<vbgunz> jott_: whats does kdevelop and the designer offer that the designer by itself does not? I know Python and PostgreSQL if it makes a difference
<surgy> you guys should join the off topi channel
<surgy> !off topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<orient2000> It happened after browsing on internet maybe some script from pop up. bar suppose to hide after 5 seconds. I have to call some manager program from ALT-F2 but I do not know the name.
<RedWorm> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hellcattrav> i don't have the paste bin fiel any longer
<RedWorm> :)
<surgy> redworm thnx
<Ace2016> lol
<hellcattrav> anyone have any ideas on this firefox bug?
<Ace2016> orient2000: its calle kicker
<Ace2016> called*
<hellcattrav> should i just purge it and reinstall it?
#kubuntu 2008-02-18
<ecue> is it me, or are ATI drivers the worst
<ecue> i'm sorry i'm a linux newbie, but this problem of getting dual monitors to work is really not making it fun
<ecue> i can understand how people can get really frustrated
<nosrednaekim> ecue » dual monitors are not easy no matter what driver you are using
<nosrednaekim> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Dr_willis> I found setting up twinview to be rather trivial now.  :)
<ecue> i mean seriously, someone hasn't figured it out concrete, i'm a newborn when it comes to linux
<Arwen> fglrx BigDesktop is a PITA
<shaffie> can someone tell me how i manually download all packages/dependencies listed in aptitude for a certain package?  where do i go to get them?
<Arwen> packages.ubuntu.com
<oem> ciao
<nosrednaekim> shaffie » dhclient doesn't work?
<Arwen> could take you while *cough*
<oem> prego...
<shaffie> nosrednaekim: dhclient?
<oem> hello
<nosrednaekim> shaffie » that command I told you to run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<nosrednaekim> hey oem
<oem> hi
<oem> ciao
<oem> greeting from italy
<shaffie> nosrednaekim:  it worked!  thanks so much!
<oem> hello
<nosrednaekim> shaffie » :)
<Arwen> anyone running KDE 4.0.1? any major issues?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » I am.... nothing huge
<oem> hellooooooooooooo
<Arwen> hmm, now if only there were authenticated packages available... oh well
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » they should be in backports
<Dr_willis> hmm 4.0.1 is out allready? that was fast
<Arwen> KDE4 version in backports is 3.2~gutsy1
<Arwen> not sure what that means
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » thats just the metapackage... check the version  on kopete-kde4 or such
<shaffie> thanks everyone for your help.  it has been more than appreciated!
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis » they are doing monthly releases
<shaffie> peace&a.
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, they're 4.0.0
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » oh.... hmmm
<oem> were is italian channal ?
<nosrednaekim> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<oem> ok
<Arwen> (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dpkg-lzma) "Switching to lzma could save us up to 175MB on the alternate cd" <-- where are these miraculous numbers coming from?
<oloughlin75> I am trying to set up moblock and keep getting this pesky error: *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/moblock terminated
<icesword> hi
<oloughlin75> hey
<icesword> can can kde install mac4lin
<oloughlin75> no idea
<oloughlin75> !mac4lin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac4lin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> thx
<ubuntu_> need help with grub error line 15
<ubuntu_> I have one hard drive with xp/ kubuntu. loaded windows first and kubuntu 2nd
<ubuntu_> used free space
<ubuntu_> how do I fix this problem?
<Beren78> whats the problem?
<Dr_willis> whats the exact grub error? Error 15 or error on LINE 15 ?
<ubuntu_> line 15
<ubuntu_> it boots fine to windows but fails on linux
<ubuntu_> I'm running live cd now
<Dr_willis> thats... odd.
<ubuntu_> I think grub is messed up
<Dr_willis> mount your installed system, and see whats  on line 15 of boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu_> how can I look to see if /boot/grub/menu.lst file is there?
<Dr_willis> it wont be /boot  it will be wheever the system mounted your installed system to then boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu_> I think it is trying to boot to wrong partition
<ahmad> hello, i can't connect to any wireless network. i try the knetwok manager but when i connect it, it stops at 28% then i try to manually configure the ra0 is enabled and the ip adress is 169.168.1.23 dhcp. then i under route the ip adress is 192.168.1.1 device etho then athe domain name server is 192.168.1.1. can you help me fix this problem?
<ubuntu_> anyway to correct this problem.
<tuxwulf_> How can I get k3b to burn a CD image on a blank DVD disk?
<ubuntu_> was wondering if I could use live cd, qparted, delete linux partition and then do fresh install to the freed space?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you can alwyas delete all the linux partitions if you wanted to.
<ubuntu_> if I delete them, will I still be able to boot to windows?
<ubuntu_> I only would want to delete the main linux partitions, right?
<oloughlin75> tuxwulf_: select burn image
<Dr_willis> you could just reatart the installer ubuntu_  and let it format the old filesystems. and reinstall
<ubuntu_> how do I know which partitions I want to format and reinstall
<oloughlin75> you do NOT want to touch the ntfs partition (probably hda1)
<Dr_willis> the ones that are ext2
<Dr_willis> or ext3
<ubuntu_> I don't want to format windows portion of shared drive
<ubuntu_> will the installer do this for me?
<Dr_willis> i rarely use the live cd installer.. pay attention in the disk mounting/formating area.
<Dr_willis> It will proberly try to mount the existing linux partitions somewhere. you will need to tell it to mount one to / and the others to whever.. and format them
<stephane_> bonsoir
<ahmad> hello Dr Willis, i can't connect to any wireless network. i try the knetwok manager but when i connect it, it stops at 28% then i try to manually configure the ra0 is enabled and the ip adress is 169.168.1.23 dhcp. then i under route the ip adress is 192.168.1.1 device etho then athe domain name server is 192.168.1.1. can you help me fix this problem?
<stephane_> french?
<Dr_willis> i know very little about wureless under linux/kubuntu -  i just run wires.. when needed. :)
<Dr_willis> ahmad,  those settings look right to me however.
<Dr_willis> ahmad,  some basic tests are try  pinging the router.
<ahmad> ah ok. i am new to this OS and a don't know how to ping.
<Dr_willis> ping ip.to.ping.%%
<shaffy_> okay, i hope someone can help me.  i've done a bad thing.  i installed xubuntu (aptitude install xubuntu-desktop).  okay, no problem.  however, i wanted to completely remove it later on to have a pure KDE installation., so i used the command(s) here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde               now, i have a kde system that won't run certain applications and stalls for a long time on bootup at "starting NFS common utilities."   is
<shaffy_> there any way to repair this?  like a mass-dependency check or something?
<Dr_willis> you could try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shaffy_> hmm, dr. willis:  it didn't seem to do anything.  what about (re)installing kubuntu-default-settings ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> make sure portmap and nfs-common are still installed (if you used nfs to begin with, that is)
<shaffy_> Daisuke_Laptop: i have no idea what either one of those are, but i'll try and check anyway
<shaffy_> Daisuke_Laptop: nope, they both appear to be there.. no changes made.
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm
<Daisuke_Laptop> just mentioning because that's where you seem to have the stall
<shaffy_> yeah.  what if i reinstall the xubuntu-desktop again?
<shaffy_> maybe that will fix it?
<Psycoshot> Hey, How do I find out my HD space? (free)
<Dr_willis> df -hs
<sub[t]rnl> -s?
<Psycoshot> ?
<Dr_willis> df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Psycoshot> Thank you!
<Dr_willis>  there we go. thats my 'showdisks' alias
<Psycoshot> Oh shit, 3gb free
<Psycoshot> XD
<Dr_willis> alias showdisks='df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Dr_willis> '
<[Relic]> any util to get an accurate processor speed?
<biovore> cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<[Relic]> that's not accurate  :)
<biovore> thats the reported speed from the proc (max speed)
<biovore> you want the speed step speed?
<Dr_willis> define acurate. :)
<Dr_willis> if its saying the speed the cpu is running at.. well thats acurate.. :)
<[Relic]> probably, the reported is 2000 even thought the MB states 2260
<Dr_willis> then again - just the act of doing  cat /proc/.... will put load on the cpu... :P
<[Relic]> BMPS thing seems acurate though
<biovore> the file /proc/cpuinfo just contains the info programing in to proc.. won't show over clocked speed
<biovore> BogoMips -> bogus mips
<biovore> mostly BS
<[Relic]> true but it has always been a reflection of the actual cpu speed
<sub[t]rnl> wonder what mips is?
<sub[t]rnl> million instructions per second?
<biovore> Million of Instructions Per Second
<sub[t]rnl> righto
<biovore> its also a architecture.. but we won't go there..
<[Relic]> mips - many insane penguins surfing?  :)
<Psycoshot> XD
<BluesKaj> well, the stepped speed scaling wasn't working properly on my setup so I disabled powernowd, and now the cpu draws a bit more power but i don't get hanging apps :)
<Psycoshot> When I play WoW it sometimes freezes up, totally, nothing can move. I have to manually reboot. Could this be my RAM maxing out? Or something over heating?
<Psycoshot> I have 512 ram but compix uses 300
<Psycoshot> XORG* not compiz
<Psycoshot> * It uses 300MB of VmSize
<Psycoshot> Anyone know why?
<shaffy> does anyone know how to completely uninstall the xubuntu installation when installed by "aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"?  when i performed the remove action on the same package, it remove only a fraction of what was originally installed.  any ideas?
<biovore> xubuntu-desktop is a virutal package..
<biovore> thats probably why
<biovore> virutal package is a debian packages that just list dependiencies..
<shaffy> biovore: so is there a way to reverse the install completely?
<biovore> since alot of stuff that got installed isn't dependent on xubuntu-desktop package.. there not removed..
<biovore> nope.. just have to remove packages manualy
<shaffy> that sucks, considering there are at least 100 that were installed.
 * biovore wondering if there is a way you can list dependancies of xubuntu-desktop and put it to a file.. then use xargs to remove the packages :-P
<biovore> 1 liner to do it.. if you can figure it out..
<tuxwulf> How to burn CD image on DVD?
<shaffy> what do you mean 1 liner?
<biovore> I think k3b will let you burn a cd iso onto a dvd
<biovore> shaffy: one somewhat long line on the command line interface
<shaffy> thanks biovore
<tuxwulf> biovore > no, it greys out
<biovore> select burn DVD ISO image, then just select the CD image
<ConstyXIV> anyone by chance downloading kubuntu right now, and can they tell me their speed?
<ConstyXIV> via torrent that is
<shaffy> does anyone know how to list all the dependencies of a package?
<sub[t]rnl> ls
<sub[t]rnl> miss
<biovore> apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop
<shaffy> thanks biovore.  any idea how to put them all in a 1 liner?  :)
<biovore> shaffy: thinking on it..
<biovore> well to make a list of packages to remove..
<sub[t]rnl> biovore➜ apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop |grep -i depends | sed 's/Depends://g' (halfway there)
<biovore> shaffy: apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop | grep Depends: | awk  '{print $2 $3 $4;}'
<biovore> not sure how apt responds to xargs though..
<biovore> else I would append  | xargs -n 1 apt-get remove
<tuxwulf> biovore: Did that, not working...
<tuxwulf> Any other roasting sw might do it?
<biovore> tuxwulf: It works here..
<tuxwulf> biovore: 7.10?
<biovore> yup
<biovore> I just did it here..
<sub[t]rnl> apt-cache depends xubuntu-desktop |grep -i depends | sed 's/Depends://g' > dep;for i in $(cat dep);do sudo apt-get remove $i; done
<ubuntu__> how can I reinstall linux on dual boot xp/kubuntu system?
<ubuntu__> get error 15 file not found
<biovore> sub[t]rnl: he probably need to look over the dependencies..
<biovore> ubuntu__: grub problem eh..
<ubuntu__> I'm running live cd now
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu__➜ your not pointing to the right partition in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu__> yes grub problem
<ubuntu__> how do I resolve this?
<ubuntu__> how do I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst from live cd?
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu__➜ mount your root partition, or the boot partition (if you created one) then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to the correct partition
<biovore> tuxwulf: when you start of K3B in the windows at the bottom.. there is a icon that says "Burn DVD ISO Image", click it..  Then when the dvd image burning thing comes up.. select a .iso file to burn..
<ubuntu__> how do I mount root partition
<Dr_willis> does the live cd auto mount existing  filesystems?  ive not noticed.
<biovore> I don't think it does
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/hda1 (or whatever its called)  /media/mountpoint (thatmust exist)
<intelikey> networking pro ?    what is   224.0.0.1   ?
<Dr_willis> I test out so many live cd's i never an rember what ubuntu does.
<tuxwulf> biovore: yeah... that's what I did. Just the "burn medium" does nto change status, keeps at "Please insert DVD medium to write to", while a blank DVD is in there.
<Dr_willis> In many ways the ubuntu/kubuntu live cd's are rather.. lacking in ways. :)
<ubuntu__> ran fdisk -l and shows /dev/sda2 as linux partition
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu__➜ just keep in mind how grub recognizes partitions.  sda2 would be (hd0,3) in grub.
<intelikey> live CD is very lacking as an installer.   they shouldn't have tried to make it a gui install   should have just added a script to copy the system to a mountpoint and left the real install disk seperate.
<ubuntu__> how do I correct problem
<intelikey> ubuntu__ what problem ?
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu__➜ see drwillis' post, (mount your root partition)
<ubuntu__> how do I mount?
<ubuntu__> from terminal window?
<sub[t]rnl>  <Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/hda1 (or whatever its called)  /media/mountpoint (thatmust exist)
<intelikey> sudo mkdir -p /mnt ;sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<intelikey> like dat   ^
<ubuntu__> said it could not find device
<intelikey> and it's probably not a linux partition, it's probably an ms dos partition with a linux file system on it....
<ubuntu__>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntu__> /dev/sda1   *           1        9972    80100058+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu__> /dev/sda2            9973       18749    70501252+  83  Linux
<ubuntu__> /dev/sda3           18750       19457     5687010    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<ubuntu__> /dev/sda5           19104       19457     2843473+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<ubuntu__> /dev/sda6           18750       19103     2843442   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<sub[t]rnl> odd, /dev/sda2 looks good
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl note he showed us the fdisk -l   not the error message.
<sub[t]rnl> true
<ubuntu__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1
<ubuntu__> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ubuntu__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2
<ubuntu__> mount: can't find /dev/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/
<intelikey> prolly says /dev/hda   never mind
<intelikey> :)
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu__➜ copy and paste into a terminal what intelikey posted
 * intelikey wonders what part of "like this" is so hard???
<intelikey> sudo mkdir -p /mnt ;sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu__➜ things will go smoother if you take our advice verbatim
<ubuntu__> look like it mounted, what next
<billytwowilly> Hi, the text installer doesn't see my partitions. It just shows me a disk device when I select manual. when I go to the command line and type fdisk -l I see them all. How do I make the installer see them?
<intelikey> you still never told me what your issue is.   so i have no idea what you are trying to do            other than mount the fs....
<Stratman4300> Anyone seen any good howtos for java plugin in64 it konqueror???
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ error 15 in grub, grubs not pointing to the correct / partition
<sub[t]rnl> he needs root (hd0,3) in his menu.lst
<intelikey> ah ok.    you want to     sudo nano /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu__> looks like it mounted, what next
<intelikey>                              ^
<ubuntu__> I'm there and what  do I need to edit?
<intelikey> use   ctrl+w  type in    kernel [enter]
<ubuntu__> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<ubuntu__> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<ubuntu__> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<ubuntu__> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<ubuntu__> ## default num
<ubuntu__> # Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
<intelikey> if the line starts with # press ctrl+v
<ubuntu__> # the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
<ubuntu__> #
<sub[t]rnl> great..
<intelikey> and stop flooding.
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<ubuntu__> # You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
<ubuntu__> # is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
<ubuntu__> # WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your
<ubuntu__> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<ubuntu__> default         0
<ubuntu__> ## timeout sec
<ubuntu__> # Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
<ubuntu__> # (normally the first entry defined).
<ubuntu__> timeout         10
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<sub[t]rnl> i'm just going to tell him
<ubuntu__> what lines do I edit?
<Daisuke_Laptop> he didn't just do what i think he did, did he?
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu__➜ sed -i.bak '/^root/ c\root (hd0,3)' /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sub[t]rnl> and your done
<sub[t]rnl> reboot
<intelikey> err actually ctrl+w enter    not ctrl+v  my bad.
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl won't work if he's not root.
<sub[t]rnl> :( sudo
<sub[t]rnl> bah, need more coffee
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> me too.
<ubuntu__> do I just delete # where menu.lst is
<intelikey> no
<ubuntu__> not sure what to edit
<intelikey> you find the kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6****   line and change the   root address
<intelikey> use ^W
<intelikey> use ^W
<intelikey> use ^W
<intelikey> maybe use ^w
<intelikey> did you ever think of using ^w  ???
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's ctrl+w, not ^ + w
<intelikey> correct
<intelikey> already said ^ up there.   but he was busy flooding us.
<Daisuke_Laptop> well yes, and an interesting thing it was to walk into
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> <Daisuke_Laptop> he didn't just do what i think he did, did he?  <<< only twice
<sub[t]rnl> i thought this would have been a quick fix, but maybe I should have taken him through the grub shell install...
<sub[t]rnl> :(
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl :)     nothing is ever a quick fix with "where id my C:\"    you know.
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: you have five seconds to tell me you're joking.
<sub[t]rnl> yeh, editing files must be getting more difficult these days :P
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop   ah   well
<Daisuke_Laptop> because that's...  oh lord... *facepalm*
<yasahiro> how does one view all files of a folder, including ones that start with a period..?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yasahiro: ls -a
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop   i guess you just as well get the "or else" ready...
<Daisuke_Laptop> no or else.  the facepalm covered it :D
<ubuntu__> still nt sure what to edit in menu.lst file
<intelikey> yasahiro   in konq the "show hiden" switch in the menu    on the cli   ls -A     "or -a if you want . .. also"
<ubuntu__> I have  /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<Daisuke_Laptop> i think i've passed some transitional level of linuxdom.  i instantly assumed he was talking about the cli :\
<intelikey> ubuntu__          root    (hd0,0)   -to-    root    (hd0,1)     just above it  ?
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl did you say  (hd0,3) ???
<sub[t]rnl> yes sir
<intelikey> sda4 ?
<ubuntu__> it shows root as (hd0,1)
<intelikey> hda4 ?
<sub[t]rnl> sda2 = hd0,3
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> backwards.
<yasahiro> okay...
<yasahiro> reason i asked...
<ubuntu__> the kernel line reads /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<yasahiro> theres a file named .xsession-errors in my home folder... thats 40GB...
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ my bad, sda4 would be hd0,3, your right
<intelikey> yasahiro ummm rm it
<ubuntu__> need to change to hd0,3?
<yasahiro> remove?
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl you should have him check his device.map
<intelikey> yasahiro yes.    might    tail it first to get the last error message    but yes rm it.
<yasahiro> ...theres nothing in it
<dthacker> hello, after yet another hard disk crash, I find myself needing to install Flash again.  Last time the (k)ubuntu package was broken.  What's the current best to to install the flash stuff for firefox?
<intelikey> you can safely rm .xsession-errors   without adverse side affects
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu__➜ you'll need root=/dev/sda2 in the kernel line, and above that   root (hd0,1)
<intelikey> dthacker i think it's fixed now
<dthacker> intelikey: really?  That would be so awesome.
<intelikey> dthacker i "think" so yes.
<dthacker> best place to check before borking the new install would be....?
<ubuntu__> shows windows as root (hd0,0) and linuz root (hd0,1)
<intelikey> dthacker it's still best to use apt-get on it because of the EULA thingy
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's fized.
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu__➜ if your windows partition on /dev/sda1, then your all set
<Stratman4300> what is the suggested way to get the Java Plugin working in 64 bit konqueror???
<Daisuke_Laptop> fixed, too.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Stratman4300: go back to 32 bit :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> wait, you said suggested, not easiest
<ubuntu__> what do I use to edit it
<intelikey> so anyone know what   224.0.0.1  is ?
<BluesKaj> !flash | dthacker
<ubotu> dthacker: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Stratman4300> Daisuke_Laptop: yup...  suggested...  hehe.... i'd rather not go back to 32-bit
<ahmad> hello gu help guys can you help me fix my wifi connection, i can't connect to any available wireless network
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu__➜ kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst &
<Daisuke_Laptop> Stratman4300: didn't we have this discussion before?
<sub[t]rnl> !wireless > ahmad
<intelikey> ubuntu__  nano is an editor.  you position the cursor and type.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop he was looking at it in nano as root.
<Stratman4300> Daisuke_Laptop: Don't think so??
<Daisuke_Laptop> Stratman4300: unless you're using 4gb
<Daisuke_Laptop> + of ram, 64 bit offers minimal if any real improvement
<Daisuke_Laptop> darn laptop enter key :(
<BluesKaj> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stratman4300> Daisuke_Laptop: i am using 4gb of RAM   ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> then, i can see why
<Stratman4300> Daisuke_Laptop: hence why i'd rather not go backwards...  :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> mmmkay
<Daisuke_Laptop> now, java in konqueror 64 bit
<Dr_willis> with exactly 4gb of ram. You may or may not need 64bit to use it all....
 * intelikey wants one of those new 2T ram jobs
<yasahiro> another question..
<yasahiro> how does one permanently delete a file, instead of moving it to the trash?
<intelikey> yasahiro rm
 * Daisuke_Laptop wants OMG $230 1TB HDD!  link link link spamspamspam *grmbl*
<sparr_> ive got a bunch of kubuntu 6.10 discs that i dont need.  is there anywhere i can send them that would want them?
<sparr_> yasahiro: shift+delete, just like every other OS
<intelikey> or in konq you can enable an option to show delete or trash in the object menu
<intelikey> for right click
<BluesKaj> yasahiro, sudo rm -rf /folder/where/file/was/installed
<Daisuke_Laptop> sparr_: considered giving them to a school or something?
<intelikey> sparr_ wasting "ship it"'s time and money are you ?
<sparr_> intelikey: huh?
<intelikey> nm
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: i did back when they were shipping breezy -_-
<sparr_> Daisuke_Laptop: likely a waste if they dont want them
<Daisuke_Laptop> so i help here to make up for it
<jcg42> I'm trying to copy a CD in K3b. I want to use the same drive for copying and burning, but I don't get that option in the "Burn Medium" choices. It just says "Please insert an empty CD-R(W) medium...".
<Daisuke_Laptop> or try to help, i don't always succeed
<Daisuke_Laptop> sparr_: that's why you ask
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop you too eeh
<Daisuke_Laptop> what was 5.04?
<intelikey> ubuntu__ how is it comming ?
<intelikey> ooops.
<Daisuke_Laptop> was that warty or...
<intelikey> no edgy
<intelikey> warty was 5.4
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay
<intelikey> errr sory breezy
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> crap.  i forgot
<intelikey> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sparr_> Daisuke_Laptop: too much work
<intelikey> that link has the list ^
<intelikey> the first one   iirc
<Daisuke_Laptop> anyway, 5.04 was the release i got, so 2.5 years ago, almost 3.  and i ended up switching, so it must have worked out alright
<Daisuke_Laptop> hoary
<dthacker> I installed flashplugin-nonfree through adept, but youtube says my version is old and lacks mojo.  What should I try now?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !flashplugin-nonfree
<Daisuke_Laptop> i know it installs the latest version.  have you restarted firefox?
<dthacker> nope, please stand by.... :)
 * Daisuke_Laptop facepalms
<intelikey> yeah hoary was the second release.   warty hoary breezy dapper edgy fiesty gutsy hardy
<Daisuke_Laptop> ignoble, jocular, kawaii, luscious, motley, nefarious...  the list goes on and on
<yasahiro> well
<yasahiro> i did that
<intelikey> i didn't ever run warty  but was kinda around while they were organizing it in the planing stages.
<yasahiro> however... that 40GB is still being taken up, somewhere else...
<intelikey> ran hoary and dapper so far.
<BluesKaj> started with dapper
<fidelio> hi everybody..new to the system and have a quick question on root password
<oloughlin75> Every time I log on i get two kdesu boxes  -- one says its without arguments and the other says kde-windows-session-manager needs admin permissions
<fidelio> any expert on the subject?
<oloughlin75> fidelio: depends on what you consider advanced ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i dual-booted windows and hoary, got rid of hoary, dual booted windows and sarge, got rid of sarge.  dual booted windows and dapper, got rid of dapper.  dual booted windows and edgy, got rid of windows.
<intelikey> i am one of the strong voices (though probably not very influential) speaking for LTS also.   dialup does not allow grabbing a new iso every few months   nor net upgrades.
<oloughlin75> whats you question?
<intelikey> fidelio i know some.  what do you want to know.
<oloughlin75> intelikey: your on dialup?!
<intelikey> oloughlin75 yep.
<oloughlin75> Daisuke_Laptop: Hopefully on purpose?
<jcg42> I'm trying to copy a CD in K3b. I want to use the same drive for copying and burning, but I don't get that option in the "Burn Medium" choices. It just says "Please insert an empty CD-R(W) medium...".
<fidelio> olo and intel: i am trying to setup the java resolution
<Daisuke_Laptop> oloughlin75: absolutely
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop heh.
<oloughlin75> Daisuke_Laptop: Good ! :D
<dthacker> Daisuke_Laptop: firefox is happy.  It plays videos.  Konq is not.
<fidelio> launcher is asking for root password....
<Daisuke_Laptop> fidelio: no it isn't
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's asking for your password.
<oloughlin75> fidelio: it is probbably your password to log on
<intelikey> fidelio try your user passew
<Daisuke_Laptop> edgy was about the point where i saw that i could do everything i needed
<intelikey> passwd
<fidelio> didn;t finis question...
<oloughlin75> fidelio: finish it :D
<intelikey> then don't hit enter   ;/
<oloughlin75> the only time i venture into windows is usually for my zune and its easier to deal with media in it
<oloughlin75> editing tags and organizing files.folders
<fidelio> ok...the lancher is asking for su/root password.. I have setup with sudo passwd et ect. and I have one.  Why when I type it in the java console it does nto get accepted?
<fidelio> it says user not authorized...
<oloughlin75> fidelio: whats the java console?
<intelikey> fidelio looks like your java is not setup for using sudo
<Daisuke_Laptop> what in the...  what are you doing?
<fidelio> the launher
<oloughlin75> fidelio: youll never need to manually launch the JVM
<fidelio> launcher is installNC.sh
<Daisuke_Laptop> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> oi
<Daisuke_Laptop> fidelio: are you familiar with repositories?
<fidelio> I don't . did i say manually?
<fidelio> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> so what launcher is this?
<intelikey> fidelio in another terminal     sudo passwd      set a root password   in the installer use the root password     then in the other terminal you can  sudo passwd -dl root
<fidelio> I have done this  already and my root pw does not get recognised by the launcher.  this is for a vpn program..
<intelikey> that "will NOT" fix jave to use sudo   but might get you to a point where you can fix it.    i don't like java, and don't mess with it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> o_O
<fidelio> I know I agree....I need this java to get to a vpn
<moo_cow> are there binary packages to get kde4 or do i have to compile it from source??
<oloughlin75> moo_cow: Which version are you using?
<intelikey> !vpn | fidelio been here ?
<ubotu> fidelio been here ?: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<moo_cow> oloughlin75: 7.10
<BluesKaj> fidelio, sometime ppl end up with different versions of java installed on their systems , one way to sort it out is to choose the one that runs best , which is usually the latest. In the terminal : sudo update-alternatives --config java
<unagi> ok i have quite a problem
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<oloughlin75> moo_cow: follow the instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php
<unagi> i added a couple of lines to my xorg, and my xserver hasnt loaded up but im not even getting an error
<Dr_willis> this is why one normally backups such files. :)
<intelikey> unagi startx ?
<moo_cow> oloughlin75: :) thanks, you're great
<sub[t]rnl> unagi➜ no errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<unagi> no screens found
<sub[t]rnl> that'd be an error
<k4ever> hi all, where can i find a k8 specific kernel?
<intelikey> then you've missconfig'd'd'd it
 * sub[t]rnl sips coffee
<unagi> ah i found it
<unagi> brb
<unagi> how do i exit nano
<unagi> i love irssi =)
<nosrednaekim> sub[t]rnl » ahh don't turn into genii
<intelikey> ^X
<sub[t]rnl> nosrednaekim➜ muaha
<intelikey> unagi see the bottom two lines of the nano screen
<intelikey> unagi ^ is shorthand for ctrl
<oloughlin75> Every time I log on i get two kdesu boxes  -- one says its without arguments and the other says kde-windows-session-manager needs admin permissions
<k4ever> i just need the name of a repository
<fidelio> ok...thank you all.
<unagi> how do i close out other shells
<intelikey> fidelio that fix you up   or are you going away mad ?
<intelikey> fidelio don't go away mad.   do like the rest of us and stay here mad   :)))
<fidelio> never mad...I have 24h of ubuntu 6.0....just started...
<fidelio> I got sick of windows.
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » well, don't enter the password, and then go into system settings->advanced->sessions and save the current as default
<yasahiro> i got sick of windows in a matter of 5 hours
<intelikey> unagi ^C or ^D  ?
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: should i close all the crap I have open so it doesnt load?
<intelikey> yasahiro slow poke
<fidelio> well...it is not easy to shift to unix...
<Dr_willis> i found it easy to shift to linux
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » yeah
<nosrednaekim> I never switched.. I grew up with it
<Dr_willis> Then again - im not afraid to RTFM. :) and google.. and learn.. and  Ghasp... Think! :)
<intelikey> fidelio first trick.   forget everything you know about computers.     that's the fastest way to learn linux
<shaffy> can anyone tell me the command to delete all directories in a directory?
<Dr_willis> fidelio,  Imporntant thing #2 about linux - it IS case SenSeStivE
<biovore> rm -R
<Dr_willis> :)
<shaffy> all directories and files
<biovore> rm -R
<intelikey> shaffy and preserver the files or wipe out all ?
<nosrednaekim> rm -R *
<yasahiro> i had no problems with windows, until it all of a sudden, one day, wouldnt let me open any programs, and i ended up finding that every single file i had was infected with a virus
<fidelio> I got alreasy both points in less than 24h
<intelikey> rm -R .??* *
<shaffy> intelikey:  no wipe out all files and directories
<biovore> rm -R <directory>
<Dr_willis> Linux tip #3 - be VERY carefull with wildcards/regular expressions to the various commands. :)
<intelikey> nosrednaekim wont * skip the .files ?
<biovore> no it doesn't
<Dr_willis>  * will remove .files also i belive
<nosrednaekim> intelikey » hum, I don't think so
<biovore> * matches all
<intelikey> Dr_willis test    echo *
<Dr_willis> or am i thinking -RF
<shaffy> i was thinking "sudo rm -R *.*"  but it didn't work
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  that was tip #4
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> biovore test    echo *
<Dr_willis>  shaffy   that does not mean the same *.* as it does in windows
<fidelio> well..thanks again and I see you soon..I am sure I will be back..I am planning to upgrade to ubuntu 8.0..any advise?
<BluesKaj> yasahiro, yup, happened to a friend , but he still insists on using windows...the familiarity of the unadventurous
<Dr_willis> using 2 *'s is often a bad idea. :)
<intelikey> yes.
<nosrednaekim> interesting... not it doesn't delete anything with a .!
<intelikey> but .??* *   will get all in ./    if i'm not mistaken.
<Dr_willis> ls *.*
<Dr_willis>   shows ONLY files with a . in the name
<intelikey> .??* *
<yasahiro> well, i couldnt use windows anymore, i did a complete format / reinstall
<nosrednaekim> ls -a does the same
<yasahiro> it was still there
<biovore> <something>.<something files
 * BluesKaj confesses to booting into windows once a week or so
<intelikey> nosrednaekim but ls doesn't delete
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: you traitor -_-
<nosrednaekim> intelikey » I was refering to Dr_willis's "ls *.*"
<Dr_willis> ls is a safer way to test your wildcards.. then rm :)
<BluesKaj> rootkit ?
<nosrednaekim> but yeah... he's right.. i'm wonrg
<intelikey> >>>                       rm -R .??* *
<Dr_willis> echo *.*
<yasahiro> not sure
<intelikey> yeah echo
<biovore> Dr_willis: the wild card is program dependent
<shaffy> okay, thanks guys.  :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: just teasing you, i still use windows software, i can't really say much
<yasahiro> right when i started windows up, i couldnt open internet explorer, mspaint, or most others
<shaffy> also, how can i get a the size of of a directory?
<yasahiro> the very first startup
<Dr_willis> biovore,  Huh? the things get expanede by BASH befor the command sees them.. Unless you quote them
<nosrednaekim> shaffy » du -s DIR
<Dr_willis> biovore, and ive inly seen a few tools that actually have their own 'wildcard' featires.
<shaffy> thanks nosrednaekim
<biovore> Dr_willis: perl and awk don't see it that way..
<intelikey> du -chs blah       /me likes
<Dr_willis> Thats a very big point. BASH expands them.    on the shell.
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, yeah, I still use the scanner app in windows cuz my HP crappy scanner does better there.
<Dr_willis> if you do some 'perlprogram *' it gets expanede by bash to be perlprogram whatever whatever2 whatever3   befor perl sees the command line.
<Daisuke_Laptop> really?  i found kooka was pretty darn good with my hp
<biovore> so rm * dosn't get hidden files..
<Dr_willis> biovore,  make a test dir and see. :)
<intelikey> biovore no
<intelikey> biovore    echo *
<intelikey> biovore    echo .??* *
<biovore> I am said it does get hidden files..
<BluesKaj> maybe I'm doing some thing wrong with kooka Daisuke_Laptop , I dunno
<Dr_willis> echo * dosent see them.. so i would think rm * wouldent see them either.
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: i never did anything even remotely high res though, so i dunno
<intelikey> i use two ? because i don't want .. to be in the list.
<biovore> (it dosn't I mean.. dam typos)
<intelikey> ..* might backfire.
<Daisuke_Laptop> besides, i replaced my PSC 1510 with a brother 5250dn
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj » xsame works pretty well with my HP scanner
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  yep.. stumbled upon that little issue befor also. :)
<nosrednaekim> *xsane
<sub[t]rnl> "dam typos"
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<biovore> rm .* does remove hidden files in the current directory though..
<BluesKaj> weel, I need it for scanning legal docs that are sometimes a little old and need more contrast and clarity than kooka can provide
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> somebody knows an mp3 encoder/compressor for linux?
<Dr_willis> i think thats because rm sees the . and .. and knows to not mess with them
<Arwen> _Angelus_, lame
<Daisuke_Laptop> _Angelus_: lame.
<sub[t]rnl> _Angelus_➜ lame
<_Angelus_> im lame?
<_Angelus_> lol
<_Angelus_> or the prog?
<_Angelus_> :P
<Dr_willis> !info lame
<ubotu> lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.97-0.0 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Daisuke_Laptop> well that was unanimous
<Dr_willis> and yes. :)
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<_Angelus_> lofl
<Daisuke_Laptop> _Angelus_: you ripping cds?
<_Angelus_> no
<intelikey> biovore but as doc and me have been saying safty says don't use .*     because of regex .* will match everything including ../*
<BluesKaj> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Laptop> or converting from some other format
<_Angelus_> compressing mp3's for my mobile
<Daisuke_Laptop> ahhh
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah.  good luck with that :D
<_Angelus_> i want to make em smaller
<Arwen> AAC is still the best audio codec and AVC the best video codec :-)
 * dthacker returns from two phone calls.
<sub[t]rnl> _Angelus_➜ a bunch of them?
<intelikey> _Angelus_ mp3 is already compressed
<shaffy> can someone tell me how to make the ls command pause after each page of listings?
<_Angelus_> intelikey: well i want it further compressed :P
<sub[t]rnl> _Angelus_➜ find . -name '*.mp3' | while IFS= read f; do lame -V 9 "${f}" "$(dirname "$f")new$(basename "$f")"; done
<yasahiro> well, thanks to my previous disk space problem..
<BluesKaj> _Angelus_, you ears must love to be punshed
<dthacker> OK, The flashplugin-nonfree lets the flaming fox play my football highlights.  Konqueror however, says I'm old and outdated.  How can I get konq to recognize the shiney new package.  (Yes, I did restart)
<intelikey> wont save much.   but you might gain a little   better watch closely _Angelus_ i have seen compression tools make mp3's bigger rather than smaller.
<yasahiro> my dolphin is giving me errors... "Unable to save bookmarks in /home/yasahiro/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml"
<_Angelus_> intelikey:  my 42year old father made the size 712kB
<_Angelus_> :P
<intelikey> compression has to add data to the file.
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ lame is one of those that will do that if your not careful
<_Angelus_> but on win not on linux
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl gzip will to
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl or pkzip
<shaffy> can someone tell me how to make the ls command pause after each page of listings?  there is too much for one screen.
<sub[t]rnl> yasahiro➜ sudo chown -R $(whoami):$(whoami) ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/
<dthacker> shaffy: ls | more
<intelikey> shaffy pipe it through less    ls blah | less
<intelikey> more !   more is less than less
<intelikey> less is more than more.
<BluesKaj> fewer
<dthacker> :P
<intelikey> more is sick in the head.   it's so 1980's
<shaffy> lol
<shaffy> thanks.  less seems to do the job well :)
<sub[t]rnl> and if your more confused than when you entered the room, we've done our job
<_Angelus_> is lame gui or cli?
<Arwen> cli
<nosrednaekim> lame is cli
<oloughlin75> cli?
<sparr_> "the kde mediamanager is not running"  <--  how do i start it?
<intelikey> less is a real pager.   scrolls both ways   has search features   can page both dirrections....
<sparr_> less is more!
<oloughlin75> war is peace!
<intelikey> less is so much more than more.
<fidelio> I am back..maybe you can help if you can solve the following...when I type sudo passwd root I can change my root password..when I tpye su..it asks for a password and when i tpye the same one i just changed it says"su: authentication failure" this is the same message I am gettign with java...are root and su the same thing or not?????
<sub[t]rnl> sparr_➜ hald?
<_Angelus_> well i want a GUI prog not a CLI one
<oloughlin75> whats the cli acronym? commad line interface?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » yup
<dthacker> intelikey: I'm so 1980's, but how about that Konqueror flash question? :)
<Dr_willis> Cool Leet Interface
<Dr_willis> :)
<sparr_> sub[t]rnl: ive restarted hal to no avail
<Dr_willis> fidelio,  that should be the same thing.
<oloughlin75> Dr_willis: i take it your using bitchx?
<fidelio> dr_willis..why it is not in my system? any idea?
<intelikey> fidelio it is possable that they have screwed su on ubuntu     ls -l `which su`   to make sure it's not a symlink first    the use file  on it to make sure it's not a warper
<K-Ryan> Question; Console command to change resolution?
<Dr_willis> oloughlin75,  im on a dumb terminal using kermit over a  serial cable  and 300 baud mode,
<sparr_> K-Ryan: xrandr
<oloughlin75> 0_o
<Dr_willis> fidelio,  no idea on that.  Try 'sudo passwd' again perhaps.
<K-Ryan> sparr_: Thanks, writing that down finally...
<dthacker> he's playing TradeWarz too.
<intelikey> dthacker 64bit ?
<moo_cow> i was messing with some of the settings and i messed up the widgets in kde 4. i didnt know what i was doing. how can i reset the widgets back to default?
<dthacker> intelikey: nope.  32 bit
<Dr_willis> fidelio,  i also used the same password for my user and the root user. :) so i cheated
<intelikey> dthacker kde4 ?
<dthacker> nope, kde3 on gutsy.
<sub[t]rnl> K-Ryan➜ example 	xrandr --output VGA --mode 1600x1200
<intelikey> dthacker the !flash   should walk you right through it then.
<intelikey> !flash | dthacker
<ubotu> dthacker: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dthacker> intelikey:  If I installed the plugin for ff, shouldn't it work for konq?
<oloughlin75> dthacker: nope
<nosrednaekim> moo_cow » run "rm .kde4/share/config/plasma*"
<dthacker> bah.   load balancers are easier to configure than this......
<intelikey> dthacker ummm oloughlin75 may know more about it than i do.   but i think the link ubotu said is what you want.
<fidelio> intel: i am not sure i understand wht you mean..
<nosrednaekim> fidelio » that has always worked for me (sudo passwd root)
<intelikey>     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash       <<<
<fidelio> nos: what is happens when you toy only su?
<oloughlin75> dthacker:
<oloughlin75> #
<oloughlin75> Extra Step for Konqueror. In Konqueror, click Settings → Configure Konqueror. Scroll down the side to Plugins. Click Scan for new plugins
<nosrednaekim> fidelio » oh here we go.... run "sudo passwd"... that will work
<intelikey> fidelio cli commands#    ls -l `which su` ;file `which su`
<dthacker> well, I fell sheepish!  baaaaaaaaaa
<fidelio> nos..I knwo it works...i already done...the question is why does not work when I type su?...
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » whew.... how long have you been using linux?
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: week? why?
<nosrednaekim> fidelio » if you do sudo passwd instead of sudo passwd root, su will work
<shaffy> does anyone know if there is a minimal install cd for kubuntu?  or is just ubuntu?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim oh, oh, ask me, ask me...
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » haha.... usually we don't have as quick of turn arounds from being helped to helping people... its a good thing :)
<fidelio> third attempt...nos: it does not work on my cpu....this is my proble,
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  i dont see the logic of that either.. :)    but my system works.. heh heh
<nosrednaekim> intelikey » oh... please do tell the class how long you have been abusing linux?
<nosrednaekim> fidelio » what?
 * Dr_willis stands up and says.. Hello , My name is Willis.. and im a Linux Addict...
<dthacker> oloughlin75: the pluginviewer keeps crashing.
<sub[t]rnl> hi Dr_willis
<dthacker> hi Dr Willis
 * nosrednaekim gives Dr_willis detention
<oloughlin75> dthacker: konq kind of sucks :/ nosrednaekim knows what do to ;)
 * nosrednaekim sends Dr_willis with a note to the principal about his usage of performance enhancing substances
<dthacker> Kubuntu is a performance enhancing substance
 * intelikey stands up and says,  i've been a linux junkey $((`date -S` - 4380216))
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  i gotta get some more Caffinated Soap!
<Dr_willis> :)
<dthacker> brb, going to restart my session to see if kong feels better....
<oloughlin75> sweet dreMS ARE MADE OF THIS
<Dr_willis> well i have to go to work.......
<nosrednaekim> intelikey » meh... I don't feel like translating that
<oloughlin75> what is it?
<fidelio> intel:
<fidelio> ~# ls -| which su;file which su
<fidelio> /bin/su
<fidelio> ls: -: No such file or directory
<fidelio> which: ERROR: cannot open `which' (No such file or directory)
<fidelio> su:    ERROR: cannot open `su' (No such file or directory)
<intelikey> daz cause you edited my post.
<intelikey> the ` marks are there for a reason
<intelikey> and there was no pipe in it
<fidelio> as I said...started 24h ago...will try again
<intelikey> ls -l `which su`;file `which su`
<dthacker> Ok, I'm back,  I ran the plugin scan, but now nspluginviewer crashes everytime I click on a video in konq
<intelikey> tty2 [greg$dell.~] ls -l `which su`;file `which su`
<intelikey> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 24008 Dec  7  1941 /bin/su
<intelikey>  /bin/su: setuid ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped
<intelikey> you should get something like that from it   ^
<nosrednaekim> dthacker » the latest version of flash is, AFAIK, broken for konqueror because of something adobe changed
<nosrednaekim> dthacker » just use firefox for flash
<dthacker> nosrednaekim: ok, just like to have more than one
<intelikey> dillo
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> for flash?
<oloughlin75> dthacker: flash works great in firefox
<intelikey> well maybe not.   it don't have java built in does it...
<nosrednaekim> it doesn't have anything built in...can't even handle CSS afaik
<intelikey> !info dillo
<ubotu> dillo (source: dillo): Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5-4.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 354 kB, installed size 956 kB
<intelikey> it's less than 1m installed
<intelikey> :)
<sub[t]rnl> i use konqueror exclusively and have never seen a flash problem.
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. tis awesome
<nosrednaekim> sub[t]rnl » you sir are very lucky
<sub[t]rnl> apt-show-versions |grep flash shows flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115.0ubuntu0.7.10
<Xbehave> i want to replace the default powermanager aplet with kpowersave, is there a guide to doing this?
<nosrednaekim> Xbehave » yes, remove the default power applet and tell it not to start on login, then start kpowersave
<wad> I just installed kubuntu on a new computer. The audio is all messed up, though. I run supertux, and it sounds all awful, with lots of ticks and hiccups in it. Also, the volume control on the bottom right doesn't have any effect. What's wrong?
<Xbehave> nosrednaekim: it doesnt ask to not start at login
<wad> !nonfree
<ubotu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<sub[t]rnl> Xbehave➜ another way, sudo mv /usr/share/autostart/guidance-power-manager{,.backup} then link the new one in your ~/.kde/Autostart dir
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: whats there to use in place of alsaconf in *buntu?
<fidelio> intel: ls-|`which su`;file `which su`
<fidelio> bash: ls-: command not found/bin/su: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped root@fidelio-laptop:/home/fidelio#
<sub[t]rnl> fidelio➜ copy and paste is your friend
<fidelio> ?
<sub[t]rnl> (cause your still mangling intels command)
<sub[t]rnl> -l != -|
<intelikey> say i was having an issue with trying to use the exit in "gah know me"   it kept hanging with error message "dbus message bus not running  \n you need to start the message bus befor powermanager can launch \n it is HIGHLY RECOMENDED that you restart your computer after starting dbus"    (not verbatum but the jest of it.)        does anyone know how to totally disable power manager in gnome ?
<Xbehave> thx
<intelikey> fidelio that's nice.      told you there is no pipe in the strang i posted.
<sub[t]rnl> strang :D
<intelikey> and you keep removing spaces too.
<fidelio> we need a linux more flexible...:)))
<Daisuke_Laptop> wait wait what?
<Daisuke_Laptop> we need...  a more flexible linux?
<intelikey> linux is probably the most flexable OS in existance
<Daisuke_Laptop> let's put this in comic book metaphors
<Daisuke_Laptop> windows is the thing
<Daisuke_Laptop> linux is like...  reed richards
<sub[t]rnl> +1 nerd points to Daisuke_Laptop
<Daisuke_Laptop> woohoo!
<oloughlin75> linux isnt flexible as in its VERY easy to break
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's not what flexible means though
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's easy to break a bone, but that doesn't mean your body as a whole isn't flexible
<Arwen> yes it is
<Arwen> flexible means easily bent
<intelikey> linux is all about freedom.   and as such has more ways to get from point-A to point-42 than any other OS i know of.
<oloughlin75> its a use :)
<Arwen> if something breaks, it hasn't bended
<oloughlin75> easily bent but not broken
<Arwen> anyway, GAH, firefox3 spams some kind of url-suggester in the location bar
<intelikey> oloughlin75 linux is only easy to break because it is flexable.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Arwen: and it can be easily "bent", or configured to do pretty much whatever you want
<Arwen> and there's no option to turn it off
<Daisuke_Laptop> Arwen: not a fan of it myself
<sub[t]rnl> listen, I'll sum up linux with a pic http://azurehat.com/scrapbook/hello/2245815/1024/orchid-flexibility-ad-2005.09.04-19.19.50.jpg
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » alsaconf? the file?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's basically a built-in history search :\
<oloughlin75> intelikey: linux is only fragile begause it is inflexible :)
<intelikey> oloughlin75 most of what you call "break" is only bent anyway
<Arwen> not cool
<Arwen> Daisuke_Laptop, the main issue is that it's too large :-\
<intelikey> oloughlin75 it's not fragile.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Arwen: i agree, large bold type...  i don't want everyone within a 10-foot radius knowing what sites i've been to
<oloughlin75> i ocnsider losing all GUI and dropping to the console fragile when im used to windows :) im not completely comfortable in the command line yet
<Daisuke_Laptop> get comfortable
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop heh.  then don't go to those kind of sites!
<oloughlin75> lol
<Arwen> oloughlin75, deal with it
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: i just use opera for that sort of browsing
<Arwen> command-lines are a fact of life
<oloughlin75> Arwen: am i=on linux aren i? :D
<intelikey> oloughlin75 i don't consider not having a gui any hinderance at all.
<Daisuke_Laptop> oloughlin75: it's not windows, and the cli has saved my butt on more than one occasion
<Arwen> (Ubuntu does need to set up console framebuffers though, 640x480 = nothing to see here, move along)
<Arwen> why aren't fbs on by default is the real question
<intelikey> Arwen NO!
<Arwen> hmm?
<intelikey> Arwen the use of fbcon has been the source of more install issues than every other issue added togather.
<sub[t]rnl> Arwen➜ head -n 3 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer
<sub[t]rnl> at least thats their reasoning
<Arwen> yeah, and their reasoning is BROKEN
<fidelio> Intel: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root admin 24008 2006-07-11 05:51 /bin/su /bin/su: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped root@fidelio-laptop:/home/fidelio#
<sub[t]rnl> i agree with you.
<intelikey> Arwen what ubuntu needs to do is make it easy for the user to setup fbcon  and not configure it at all for them.
<oloughlin75> whats used in place of alsaconf in *buntu?
<nosrednaekim> fidelio » did you try running "sudo passwd" yet?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » the file?
<Arwen> oh, but I did try to use radeonfb. It doesn't work (TM).
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: the program
<Newbuntu2> can anyone help me with VNC? If I try to open synaptic manager, or wait a few minutes, it freezes my linux box...
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: scans your hardware an apokues the right driver
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » wasn't aware there was such a program.... alsamixer?
<oloughlin75> applies
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » hum... can you get it
<oloughlin75> no, its not inclused in buntu
<Arwen> alsamixer is a curses-based mixer...
<nosrednaekim> !search alsaconf
<ubotu> Found:
<intelikey> Arwen fbcon is like dragons.  not really made to be trifeled with.    and not for the faint of heart.
<nosrednaekim> !info alsaconf
<ubotu> Package alsaconf does not exist in gutsy
<oloughlin75> but it does exist in the official alsa-utils
<nosrednaekim> "Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons, for you are crunchy and taste good with ketchup"
 * Arwen is looking forward to the improved vesafb in kernel 2.6.24. w00t, custom modes.
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » thats odd, and you would know cause you compliled from source :)
<oloughlin75> yep
<intelikey> and trying to automate a setup for all the thousands of known facets of frame buffering and the quickly comming with each new gfx card, thousands of additional facets...  well it's stupid.  imo
<inaety> whenever i try to watch a dvd on kaffeine it tells me there is no plugin to handle dvd://
<intelikey> </rant>
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: i could have sworn i said that the other day.  told you it was an awesome line :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> (the dragon thing)
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<unagi> does anyone here happen to run maya on kde?
<inaety> nosrednaekim: i have libdvdcss2 installed. sorry i forgot to mention
<nosrednaekim> inaety » do you have libdvdread installed?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop yes you mentioned it.  and someone has a quit message with a simular quote too
<inaety> nosrednaekim: yes.  and something interesting just happened.  mplayer nor kaffeine works. but dragon player works
<nosrednaekim> well, dragon player for teh win then :)
<cicero123> hello room
<nosrednaekim> hey cicero123
<inaety> nosrednaekim: haha.  but i like kaffeine.  it's my favourite
<cicero123> nosrednaekim: hey
<inaety> nosrednaekim: and i just want things to work.
<unagi> i have a 3d animation program that when i run in kde, instead of rotating when i click in a blank area of the rotate tool, it tries to select instead of rotating, does anyone know why it could be doing this?
<nosrednaekim> inaety » yeah, so do I. I wonder why its saying that.
<intelikey> fidelio sorry i was ranting.  but yes that's the problem.  "Intel: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root admin 24008 2006-07-11 05:51 /bin/su "  <<<< not suid
<inaety> nosrednaekim: do you want the mplayer error?
<nosrednaekim> inaety » why not :)
<cicero123> is sun java 6 an essential program?
<oloughlin75> cicero123: only if you have java programs
<intelikey> fidelio what that means in newbish terms.  is the permissions bit is incorrect.
<inaety> nosrednaekim: failed to open dvd://1
<oloughlin75> cicero123: some web programs require java to run
<oloughlin75> cicero123: not that many though
<cicero123> oloughlin75:  okay. i dl with the firewall prog
<cicero123> *it dl-ed with the firewall program
<oloughlin75> then its needed
<fidelio> Intel: how do I fix this?
<unagi> nevermind i fixed ity
<nosrednaekim> inaety » uhh I guess permissions are ok too if dragon player works
<cicero123> do i need an anit-virus with uuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> fidelio➜ sudo chmod u+s /bin/su
<inaety> nosrednaekim: yeah i also tried running kaffeine in root
<intelikey> fidelio if you want to try to fix it, run this verbatum #          sudo chmod 4755 /bin/su
<nosrednaekim> cicero123 » nope
<cicero123> :)
<oloughlin75> never
<sub[t]rnl> now whats really interesting, is when you start seeing new suid programs pop up (ruh roh)
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<unagi> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-unagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Error: "/tmp/ksocket-unagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<unagi> what does that mean
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl yeah.
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<nosrednaekim> unagi » probably kdesudo errors
<sub[t]rnl> then its time to bring down the network...
<unagi> which means what nosrednaekim
<Daisuke_Laptop> unagi: it means that those inodes are owned by user id 1000 rather than user id 0
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl then it's time to pull the eth cable and start examining things closely.
<sub[t]rnl> roger that
<nosrednaekim> unagi » is something not working?
<unagi> Daisuke_Laptop: and that would be fixed how
<cicero123> one last question. i get hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 error when i click on one of my ntfs disks. how do i fix that?
<unagi> nosrednaekim: no they just pop up randomly
<gtt> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Daisuke_Laptop> unagi: it means don't use sudo for gui programs
<nosrednaekim> cicero123 » modify the mount permissions in system settings->advacned disks and partitions
<unagi> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171 what does this mean
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ i keep find . -type f -a \( -perm -2000 -o -perm -4000 \) -print on a cron with diff
<nosrednaekim> cicero123 » if that doesn't work, run "sudo chmod a+rw mountpoint"
<unagi> Daisuke_Laptop: so if im not suppose to use sudo for kate how do i edit files
<oloughlin75> unagi: kdesu kat /file/
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl but that is easily circumvented with chmod 5*** 6*** or 7*** blah
<oloughlin75> unagi: kdesu kate /file/
<unagi> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171 what does this mean
<sub[t]rnl> yeh :/
<cicero123> nosrednaekim:  what do i modify the permissons to? or is it easier to sudo?
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl i would have pointed out 3 but i don't cound sgid that big of a deal
<Xbehave> how do i fix this? "FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko)"
<nosrednaekim> cicero123 » modify the moun permissions to mountable by all
<nosrednaekim> ok, have to go.... later all.
<Daisuke_Laptop> unagi: that means absolutely nothing
<oloughlin75> c ya nosrednaekim
<intelikey> fidelio is     su     working now ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it means it's looking for a wacom tablet and isn't seeing one.  if you don't have one, no worries
 * intelikey thinks "he better say yes"
<cicero123> nosrednaekim:  "any user may enable/disable at any time"?
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you DO, then there could be issues
<cicero123> sigh.
<cicero123> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> cicero123: how many people use the machine, really
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop that ^ doesn't require root perms ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: ... sure
<cicero123> it wants to create a mountpoint named <mountpoint>
<intelikey> sorry  not @ you
<intelikey> <cicero123> nosrednaekim <<< ^ that ^ doesn't require root perms ?
<cicero123> Daisuke_Laptop: i dont know, sorry. i know enough to be dangerous.
<cicero123> 2 people use this machine.
<cicero123> but i would be the only one accessing that drive from linux. others would access it with either win2k or vista
<cicero123> on different machines
<Xbehave> !speedstep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedstep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cicero123> it created a mountpoint called <mountpoint> and now it cant find the drive
<cicero123> i am going to run the sudo command. i dont understand it but sudo seems to work better than the filesettings gui....
<intelikey> cicero123 terminal command      mount | grep '<'
 * intelikey wonders if that "pointy clicky thingy" has really mounted on <mountpoint>
<cicero123> intelikey: k.
<oloughlin75> woww...
<oloughlin75> i know this is off topic but:
<oloughlin75> The Department of Agriculture on Sunday announced by far the largest recall of beef in history, calling for the return of 143 million pounds of ground beef from a California slaughterhouse that supplies school lunch programs.
<oloughlin75> The acknowledgment came after the Humane Society of the United States distributed an undercover video on Jan. 30 that showed workers kicking sick cows and using forklifts and electric shocks to force them to walk.
<intelikey> oloughlin75 people will do anything for the camera if you pay them enough...   ;/
 * sub[t]rnl sets down his quiznos
<oloughlin75> electric shocks to get a cow to move to feed to your famils :/
<cicero123> intelikey: wow. okay. directory for the disk is downloading....
<intelikey> cicero123 ?
<intelikey> cicero123 heh you got that from that command ?
<cicero123> intelikey: it froze. now i am getting Failed to mount '/dev/hdc1': Permission denied.
<thechris> oloughlin75: well, they don't need to do a recall, just transfer the beef to taco bell...
<intelikey> oloughlin75 and cattle prood was invented to get cows to move.   and hogs too.
<intelikey> far better than beating them.
<oloughlin75> lol
 * intelikey is omiting the "sick" portion of that post on purpose.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ugh...  so it turns out i may actually be able to switch mom over to linux
<shazow_> Hiya, my sound in lash isn't working in Firefox (3.0) ever since I did a fresh install.  I have two sound cards, /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp2, I tried setting /etc/firefox/firefoxrc's FIREFOX_DSP="aoss", "auto" and "no" but no help... any ideas what else I could try?
<shazow_> *Flash
<intelikey> shazow_ point it at alsa ?
<fidelio> intel: sorry i got log out after logging to my vpn...but this is another problem...
<cicero123> from the gui
<cicero123> from dolphin when i try to mount it
<shazow_> intelikey: no luck...
<cicero123> intelikey: from dolphin when trying to mount it
<intelikey> shazow_ i'll pass then.   someone else will have to step in on that.
<shazow_> i'm getting this output from firefox stdout when i view a flash video: http://pastebin.com/m3397bdbf
<oloughlin75> cicero123: richt click in dolphin -> properties -> uncheck mount as user
<intelikey> cicero123 can you pastebin the fstab file for me ?
 * intelikey liked the quote "the only place for dolphin is in cans of tuna"
<surgy> im looking for a 2d tile map editor for linux, no gimp wont do, anyone have any suggestions?
<cicero123> intelikey: when i use ---> sudo chmod a+rw mountpoint from yakuake it just goes to the next line with an empty command prompt
<intelikey> no error means no error
<cicero123> intelikey: what command do i use to get the fstab file?
<oneeyedelf1> is there an easy way to install vmware server 2?
<intelikey> cicero123 cat /etc/fstab
<intelikey> oneeyedelf1 is the server free ?
<intelikey> !vmware | oneeyedelf1 the player is...
<ubotu> oneeyedelf1 the player is...: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<cicero123> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56444/
<intelikey> looking
<oneeyedelf1> player won't do, and the server is in the partner repositories, but it is only the 1.04 build, same version I currently have
<oloughlin75> oneeyedelf1: compile from source?
<intelikey> cicero123 oh my.  you did make it do  <mount\040point>    hehe.
<oneeyedelf1> oloughlin75: yeah
<oneeyedelf1> I had to, the repos wouldn't install, it hung
<cicero123> intelikey: i dont know...
<intelikey> cicero123   kdesudo kate /etc/fstab    and fix that.   you don't want any redirrects in there   i.e.  <>|
<cicero123> intelikey: sorry. i am just learning this stuff. one week and a couple of days.
<intelikey> cicero123 we're patient.  just hang in there.
<sub[t]rnl> i'm not!
<cicero123> intelikey: hehe. i really like the system, and you guys have been great.
<intelikey> cicero123 change the word   <mount\040point>   to  /media/hdc1
<cicero123> intelikey: fstab- kate came up with a bunch of stuff
<intelikey>  kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<intelikey> change the word   <mount\040point>   to  /media/hdc1
<intelikey> save and exit.
<intelikey> err actually  line 11 #   " /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0 "   should probably read   " /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,sync 0 0 "
<cicero123> intelikey: keen. kate is a text editor. (didnt mean to be so dense.lol)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> cicero123 you probably only have about 8 or 9 text editors installed at the moment.  and that assumes you only have kubuntu-desktop   not multiple desktop env's
<cicero123> intelikey:  can' have enough text editors. lol
<intelikey> trival and OT     but i usually am.
<cicero123> intelikey: k. i replaced line 11.
<oloughlin75> OT?
<intelikey> you did edit line 12 also
<intelikey> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<oloughlin75> oo
<cicero123> intelikey: okay, i am still getting permission denied errors when trying to mount the hard drive from dolphin.
<intelikey> oloughlin75 so you can see that i usually am...
<intelikey> cicero123 close it and reopen it.   maybe
<intelikey> cicero123 heck.  even reset xorg just to make sure all env stuff is reset.     close all windows and   ctrl+alt+backspace
<cicero123> oops the error is from the kio_media_mounter. it reads:  Error opening partition device: Permission denied Failed to mount '/dev/hdc1': Permission denied
<oloughlin75> cicero123: sudo -command-
<oloughlin75> cicero123: for whatever you just did
<intelikey> no  not in kio oloughlin75
<intelikey> especally not sudo
<cicero123> trying to get a ntfs hard drive to mount
<cicero123> intelikey: k. i will reboot. bbiab.
<intelikey> ok.  but i didn't say reboot.
<cicero123> intelikey: sorry. i misunderstood
<intelikey> do how you want to.   i only mentioned resetting xorg  not the whole system
<cicero123> intelikey: i hit cntrl+alt+backspace.
<intelikey> cicero123 oh.  kde4.    umm   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<yasahiro> ?dm... thats.. interesting...
<oloughlin75> does kd4 break all the system settings things in kde4?
<oloughlin75> kde4 kde3*
<unagi> ?dm restart doesnt work for me
<intelikey> yasahiro why so ?     using ? for a cli wildcard for any single char started in the 1980's
<intelikey> unagi not using a dm eeh ?
<unagi> um
<unagi> kdm
<intelikey> then it should work.   you sure you sudid it ?   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<oloughlin75> lol why not use *?
<unagi> how different is unix from linux
<intelikey> oloughlin75 cause * matches things i don't want to match.    echo /etc/init.d/?dm      and then  echo /etc/init.d/*dm   and you'll see
<unagi> !unix
<ubotu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<intelikey> unagi there are large differances.   like brother and sister  twins
<unagi> is unix all text or gui based
<intelikey> a lot alike   a lot different
<intelikey> unagi no
<student> people)
<student__> денис лох
<intelikey> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<unagi> no to both?
<intelikey> unagi yes no to both.  you did not supply an otpion for "has both"
<student> мы вообще где ?:)
<unagi> the question was is unix text based....or is unix gui based
<unagi> if it isnt either then what is it, punch cards?
<intelikey> unagi you said "is unix all text or gui based"   the answer to that is "NO"   it's textbased with several gui's
<intelikey> unagi much like linux
<intelikey> cicero123 report ?
<cicero123> reHello the computer locked up. i had to manually shut it off after that command. lol. but everything is running 3X faster and the drive is mounted. :)
<oloughlin75> good :D
<intelikey> cicero123 ummm   probably an issue with disk i/o   on <mount%20point>   which is a really bad idea. :)
<cicero123> intelikey: i dont think the slumber, and shut off settings work right. but the system is running much faster and i can access the drive. :)
<intelikey> cicero123 ok if you are finished with me for a while.  i have other things to attend.
<cicero123> intelikey: thanx again, intelikey
<intelikey> shalom !
<cicero123> thank you everyone. :)
<mefisto__> how do I autoidentify with konversation? what do I put in under "service" ? "/msg nicserv identify" ?
<mefisto__> *nickserv
<oloughlin75> mefisto__: i think all you do is add a password to your server and itll identify you
<oloughlin75> edit the server and add the password
<mefisto__> oloughlin75: there's a "service" field and a "password" field
<DeVa> i'am sorry. wher we are   ? ))
<no0tic> mefisto__, service NickServ, password, your password
<DeVa> people, we just student) help us))
<oloughlin75> DeVa: what?
<DeVa> <oloughlin75>, we are russian students)
<oloughlin75> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Thecks> Pretty!
<Berzerker> can linux read a FAT32 drive on a GUID partition scheme?
<oneeyedelf1> Is there a program I can install to control the guidance cpu throttling?
<oneeyedelf1> someitmes I wanna turn it off
<oloughlin75> oneeyedelf1: on  laptop, right click the battery and change the cpu policy
<oneeyedelf1> not on a laptop
<oloughlin75> not sure than :/
<Berzerker> anyone?
<oloughlin75> Berzerker: i think it can
<student> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oneeyedelf1> drats
<kiosk> kubuntu rocks!
<Tw|sT> yeah, it really does
<Tw|sT> I dig it too, hardcore like
<Tw|sT> I've been deploying it like mad
<kiosk> does gusty kernel come with IPX support?
<kiosk> or do I need to make a special one
<kiosk> I am just a home user
<kiosk> But I am going to set up my family and friends with it if they let me. . .
<Tw|sT> kiosk: , have you ran a google search for 'Ubuntu IPX' ?
<kiosk> Tw|sT: I'll give that a try
<Tw|sT> it'll probably be the quickest way to that answer.  that's what I always check first, then if in doubt, I check here.
<mefisto_>  I'm considering compiling/installing a patched ati driver to get TVout to work. If it doesn't work and I want to revert to my current ati driver from official repos, how do I uninstall the patched driver? Do I just reinstall the standard ati driver from repos? I'm following this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout
<soldanr> hey guys, I am having trouble using the ntfs-3g package, it installs but I can't mount the drive
<Tw|sT> kiosk : also as around #Ubuntu, since both Ubuntu & Kubutu are at their core the same OS.
<Tw|sT> kiosk : err, ask, I mean... heh
<Tw|sT> not as
<Tw|sT> anyways
<Tw|sT> The major differences are the desktop environment loadouts and the desktop managers that are loaded by default for each.  Personally, I prefer to install Synaptic Package Manager, then both the KDE & Gnome Metapackages.  This gives me a full environment to start with, which I customize to need per system from there.
<kiosk> Tw|sT: did i type the pm correctly for IRC?  (in red?)
<Tw|sT> kiosk : try /query Tw|sT
<Tw|sT> that'll open a separate message window
<kiosk> Tw|sT: says I'm blocked because I'm not registered.  Neat though.  I should register so I can use that
<Tw|sT> Hmm...  yeah.  just register your nick thru nickserv.  should be something like /msg nickserv register yourchoiceofpassword youremailaddress
<Tw|sT> atleast that's what it is on the network I run, which uses a platform nearly identicle to freenode's
<Tw|sT> they use Hyperion IRCD, I use UnrealIRCD.  Not sure what they use as far as services though, but I use espernet IRC services.
<Tw|sT> I run them on a 64bit AMD system running Kubuntu x64
<Tw|sT> It's mostly local techs, but we have a few international users
<Tw|sT> Sorta a small technical community
<Tw|sT> we use teamspeak in combination with IRC when we have to do any kinda massive collaboration... and sometimes Video chat.
<DeVa> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<default_op> hi  all.   What's the difference between firefox and ubufox?
<default_op> which is faster?
<default_op> also do others get slow downs when firefox displays flash sections?  like youtube images before you press to watch
<yasahiro> does anybody know if the iBasso D1 is compatible with kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> default_op: yeah, flash uses a ton of CPU even when it's not playing the video it's usually got something goin on.
<LeeJunFan> you really notice it on a laptop where the CPU steps up as needed, don't leave a youtube video sitting idle while you're on battery.
<default_op> LeeJunFan: thanks I thought it maybe my own problem.
<mefisto_> default_op: the current flash plugin works much better for me. put about:plugins in firefox to see which flash version you have installed
<default_op> mefisto_: ok. what do you mean by put about
<mefisto_> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115
<default_op> ok wait.
<mefisto_> default_op: in the address bar, type "about:plugins" and enter
<default_op> mefisto_: Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115
<default_op> mefisto_: so same version
<mefisto_> yep
<default_op> mefisto_: there definitly seems a problem as windows doesn't slow down.  a bug needs to be fix I guess
<mefisto_> default_op: I'm also using the firefox-3.0 beta preview, which seems noticably faster than firefox 2
<default_op> oh.  I installed that but how do you use it?
<mefisto_> default_op: should be in internet sub-menu as Firefox 3 Web Browser
<mefisto_> default_op: if not, alt-f2 and enter firefox-3.0
<AndreSTC> damn, i acidentaly uninstalled part of my libxml2 library, and now everything is f³%¨&%& up... i cant even startx or anything
<default_op> npe no firefox 3 icon there
<default_op> let me look in user bins
<default_op> trying f2
<mefisto_> default_op: did you install firefox 3 from official repos?
<default_op> mefisto_: it runs gran paradiso
<default_op> is that f3?
<mefisto_> default_op: that's what I originally installed, but a few days later there was an update that upgraded it to 3.0b3pre (from firefox help menu, about)
<default_op> mefisto_: ok
<default_op> I'll fetch updates in Adept to see if there's updates
<default_op> mefisto_: do you know of a firefox repository
<default_op> mefisto_: in fire3 you can select what plays the flash.  I'm going to test out the VLC addin for firefix and have that playt he FLV content
<fidelio> I am trying to get VPN access and the java applet gives back this message: RPM query for openssl failed.  Anybody know what is it?
<default_op> mefisto_: I'm really loving Kubuntu
<mefisto_> default_op: it came from official ubuntu repos, universe. if you still have adept running, go to "manage repositories" and see if universe is enabled
<default_op> mefisto_: I'm using local ISP rep for data saving.  I might check what it find with official
<default_op> mefisto_: the flash is much faster than fire2, but going to test vlc soon
<mefisto_> default_op: you're in australia, yes?
<default_op> mefisto_: yes
<default_op> mefisto_: on netspace melbourne
<mefisto_> I've got http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu in "download from" in adept's manage repositories
<default_op> mefisto_: cool.  I use netspace as it doesn't chew my data allocation
<default_op> if I use other pipe pops then I'll clock up data use
<mefisto_> default_op: same with me, iinet downloads aren't metered
<default_op> mefisto_: I guess you have night and day allocations.  In my night I use all the allocation up and then pump pipe for full free data.
<default_op> mefisto_: use ip filters in utorrent, etc.  on adsl2 so netspace doesn't allow pipe fre eunless on netspace themselves
<default_op> mefisto_: where do I find manuals?  I've downloaded postfix docs but don't know where they are.  the help display wont search them
<default_op> mefisto_:  brb.
<tuxwulf> hal-storgae-removable-mount-options refused uid 1000 .... how to fix that?
<user_> has anyone here managed o get the eciadsl drivers working?
<user_> has anyone here managed o get the eciadsl drivers working?
<shaffy> does anyone know why the sun-java6-jre package cannot be downloaded?
<ecue> hey everyone
<ecue> anyone feels like hand holdin tonight? i need someone to walk me through something
<ecue> if you can, send me and instant message on AIM to "qstormproduction"
<surgy> .
<surgy> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<surgy> sorry
<zeno> whats the aptitude option to fix broken packages
<surgy> !fix-aptitude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-aptitude - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ecue> i need someone who can take care of an ATI problem i have
<ecue> i red a million how tos and still nothing
<surgy> !ask | ecue
<ubotu> ecue: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ecue> sorry
<surgy> how can i help you ecue
<ecue> i have ati radeon 9800, it keeps crashing my computer everytime i arm dual monitors
<stdin> zeno: same as with apt "sudo aptitude -f install"
<ecue> screen goes black
<zeno> thanks
<ecue> thanks surgy
<ecue> the driver i have is what kubuntu came with
<ecue> i'm brand new
<ecue> if you couldn't tell
<default_op> shaffy: I have it in my Adept
<ecue> running kubuntu 7.10
<default_op> shaffy: using pretty standard repositories too
<surgy> well basicly you need to open system settings in your kde menu and then go to advanced tab and go to restricted drivers, go into administrative mode, and then enable the proper driver, there should only be one choice
<ecue> yep, i've done that
<ecue> then it says restart
<ecue> did that
<ecue> it comes back ok, after that what's my next move
<stdin> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ecue> i read that one, maybe i'm missing something, i've not been able to work it
<surgy> ecue:  a big peice of advice for you, get an nvidia card if your gonna be serious about graphics in linux
<ecue> that's what i was thinkin
<ecue> ati is garbage i hear
<ecue> it worked great on win xp, but this isn't xp
<ecue> so is ATI a lost cause?
<ecue> i wanna use both of my monitors, but it just crashes everytime i arm dual monitor mode and do big desktop
<surgy> ecue: no nothing is ever a lost cuase, its just that nvidia is far superior using opengl than ati, and nvidia actually likes linux users and ati just hates us
<ecue> is it possible someone could've wrote the driver for a monkey like me? something i can use right now?
<ecue> i really want to run linux, but i'm just getting overly frustrated
<ecue> i hate to ask, but anyone feel like volunteering some time to try to help me figure it out?
<surgy> ecue:  well your doing an intermediate level task and your a beginner, what do you expect? take a step back and learn how to copy things, how to use the terminal, and other basic linux things, like editing the xorg.conf to change your resolution and making a backup of it and so forth
<surgy> !ati | ecue
<ubotu> ecue: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surgy> ecue: if that doesnt help then im not much help either
<ecue> speaking of editing xorg.conf
<surgy> i dont have an ati card threw mine out when i switch to linux
<ecue> what's the code for that in the terminal
<surgy> ecue: open a terminal and type kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<surgy> its a "command" not a code
<ecue> thank you so much surgy, i hate being a rookie
<surgy> kdesu give you su permisions for the kde windows manager for gui elements
<ecue> i'm a quick learner
<surgy> kate is the text editor
<ecue> right right, command, not code, my bad
<surgy> and /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the directory of the file kate will be opening
<surgy> have you updated and upgraded using the terminal? thats a good beginners step
<ecue> thanks surgy
<ecue> yeah i belive i'm up to date
<surgy> no problem
<ecue> i did it using adept
<ecue> that's what you're refering to, correct? in the begining of the install
<ecue> i mean begining after install
<surgy> well
<surgy> aptitude is better for me in the command line
<ecue> you tell me what works i'll do it
<surgy> sudo apt-get update is the command to update everything
<surgy> and sudo apt-get upgrade respectively
<surgy> you want to search the repos for a package? sudo apt-cache search packagename
<surgy> install that package? sudo apt-get install packagename
<Thecks> For what ever reason Evolution keeps crashing on me when trying to connect to an Exchange server. Does anybody know of another application that works with Exchange?
<ecue> so when i run the sudo apt-get upgrade
<sub[t]rnl> Thecks➜ http://linuxmafia.com/faq/VALinux-kb/ms-exchange-replacements.html
<ecue> it upgrades all missing packages
<ecue> ?
<NickPresta> Thecks, Evolution is the only client I know that works (directly via RPC connected to the Exchange server). You can use the Exchange server as a POP or IMAP server and use what ever client you like.
<NickPresta> And look at sub[t]rnl's link too :)
<surgy> escue no it checks which packages you have and then checks for new ones
<surgy> it only checks the repos in that are mentioned in your sources.list file though
<ecue> oh ok, i see
<ecue> ok, so back to my ati problem, do you recomend not trying to mess with stuff like compiz or beryl
<ecue> on my ATI card?
<ecue> or even arm my dual
<mefisto_>  I'm considering compiling/installing a patched ati driver to get TVout to work. If it doesn't work and I want to revert to my current ati driver from official repos, how do I uninstall the patched driver? Do I just reinstall the standard ati driver from repos? I'm following this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout
<Daisuke_Ido> mefisto_: keep your build directory and sudo make uninstall (whereas to install it's sudo make install)
<Berzerker> how would I connect a bluetooth device
<Berzerker> from the CL
<mefisto_> Daisuke_Ido: can I be sure make uninstall will work? there doesn't seem to be a file named uninstall.
<Vratha> hi
<sub[t]rnl> !hi | Vratha
<ubotu> Vratha: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Vratha> what package do i need to install on kubuntu 7.10 to get all the header files?
<Vratha> header files that go in /usr/include that is
<Berzerker> never mind
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<sub[t]rnl> !info bluez | Berzerker
<ubotu> berzerker: Package bluez does not exist in gutsy
<sub[t]rnl> !info bluez-utils | Berzerker
<ubotu> berzerker: bluez-utils (source: bluez-utils): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 460 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<Berzerker> I got it
<Vratha> not linux headers; those go in /usr/src
<Berzerker> it's ok lol
<Vratha> just the standard development headers
<Berzerker> now what's the synaptics trackpad manager?
<Berzerker> nvm, go tit
<Daisuke_Ido> mefisto_: and the file called INSTALL isn't part of the makefile, it's a readable text file
<Daisuke_Ido> make install puts files where they should be.  make uninstall removes those files
<sub[t]rnl> Vratha➜ the build-essentail package?
<Vratha> sub[t]rnl: yeah, i thinkt hat sounds right; thanks!
<sub[t]rnl> it'll have the libc*-dev packages
<mefisto_> the file is instal-sh, which is an executable script. I don't really understand how compiling works and don't want to mess up a perfectly working kubuntu
<mefisto_> install-sh*
<Berzerker> how would I go about setting up wireless? (I'm on a macbook pro)
<sub[t]rnl> !wireless > Berzerker
<mefisto_> so both INSTALL and UNINSTALL are in the makefile. have I got that right? the install-sh script has nothing to do with it?
<tcm> mefisto_: most of the times you can run 'make uninstall' to uninstall
<mefisto_> "most of the time" is what worries me. what if I can't undo it all with "make uninstall"?
<default_op> Any recomendations for a video editor?
<default_op> mpeg to xvid encoder...
<mariok_> salut .nouveau kubunteros
<Riskbreaker> hey guys. is there a way to have kmail import my mailbox from a thunderbird profile?
<mefisto_> is it possible to create a .deb and install that way instead of "make install", so I can uninstall with apt?
<JoshOvki> Riskbreaker: read this   http://jajoma.blogspot.com/2005/01/how-to-import-kmail-into-thunderbird.html
<default_op> Riskbreaker: have you tried Evolution?  it has good import feature and is really good client
<Riskbreaker> much appreciated, josh
<Riskbreaker> im not a fan of evolution
<default_op> k
<jussi01> default_op: kdenlive
<scott> What is the command in Konqueror to get to the font installation?
<mefisto_> default_op: do you want to edit, or just encode?
<default_op> edit as well
<default_op> jussi01: thanks.  will test out.  I want something like Abode Premier iwhich is a big ask. but anything that allows editing and encoding without audio sync issues
<Riskbreaker> oh as it turns out typing kmailcvt in terminal got me a nice little wizard
<Riskbreaker> thanks anywaysg uys
<JoshOvki> Riskbreaker: i was just typing about that then
<JoshOvki> :)
<Riskbreaker> haha
<Riskbreaker> snooze you lose ^_^
<mefisto_> default_op: kdenlive is quite like premier, but makes more sense to someone (like me) who hasn't done much video editing
<JoshOvki> yup, but in all fairness it is 7:30am
<JoshOvki> talking of time i must go, got to go to work :(  catch ya all later
<default_op> mefisto_: thx. & to Jussi
<crweb> has anyone seen imbrandon lately?
<surgy> hey guys
<surgy> i have my dual screen set up and working right
<surgy> only problem is the second screen only goes up to 800x600 how do i get that up a bit higher?
<surgy> nvm got it
<Riskbreaker> anyone know how to get the kmail system tray thing to show up
<Riskbreaker> the thing that tells me if i have new mail
<pulaski> Has anyone here experienced bang line failures with #! /usr/bin/python on ubuntu 7.10?
<takedashingen> I had a problem with my bang line failing, but the doctor gave me some pills and that cleared it right up.
<pulaski> lol takedashinge, got any more?
<takedashingen> Unfortunately no, but that's an odd thing to have an error with.
<takedashingen> Not that I know all that much python.
<MrJigsaw> Any program that i can use for printing labels on DVD's in kubuntu ?
<pulaski> yeah, I was over in #python and tried a bunch of stuff to no avail.  Don't loose any sleep over it takedashingen,  I'll figure it out and come back someday with a fix.
<surgy> i know a bit of pything can i help?
<pulaski> thanks surgy,  Have you had failure problems with the bang line "#!/ust/bin/python" using ubuntu?
<pulaski> I can invoke the parser fine
<pulaski> surgy, I'd like to run python scripts without having to do that.
<surgy> nope dont even know what your talking about as far as some mythicle "bang line" goes
<surgy> associate all files with the .py extension with the python interpreter
<stdin> you need the #!/usr/bin/python there or else it'll get interpreted by /bin/sh on the cli
<stdin> or you can use #!/usr/bin/env python
<pulaski> Thanks for taking the time to respond stdin,  I can run .py scripts if I invoke python first.  I'd just like to run them without doing so.  Have the script itself invoke the parser.
<stdin> that's what the #! line is for, it tells the shell what to use to parse the file
<stdin> you also need to make sure the script is executable too
<pulaski> Thank you stdin, I know this.  Perhaps there is something else going on.  I just thought someone here has also experienced this problem.
<stdin> pulaski: what's the output when you try to run your script?
<stdin> if I do " echo -e '#!/usr/bin/python\nprint "Hello, World"' > test.py; chmod +x test.py " running ./test.py works fine
<pulaski> stdin, I can invoke python and run scripts fine on the command line using "python script.py"
<stdin> pulaski: what happens with just "./script.py" though?
<pulaski> bash: ./script1.py: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<surgy> chmod +e /usr/bin/python ?
<pulaski> "/usr/bin/python" is owned by root but I can invoke python fine as an ordinary user.
<stdin> pulaski: what does "ls -l /usr/bin/python" show?
<pulaski> Its a sym link "lrwxrwxrwx"
<stdin> a link to what though?
<pulaski> "/usr/bin/pytho2.5"
<stdin> and what are the permission on /usr/bin/python2.5 ?
<pulaski> "_rwxr-xr-x"
<pulaski> I'm playing around with chown, chgrp from root to my username.
<stdin> can you post the 1st line of the script? (the #! part)
<pulaski> sure, btw I appreciate your taking the time to work with me on this just a min.
<pulaski> #!/usr/bin/python
<stdin> that's odd indeed. what happens when you change it to #!/usr/bin/python2.5 ?
<pulaski> same as above stdin.
<pulaski> "bash: ./script1.py: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<pulaski> perms are ok
<pulaski> chown. chgrp on the target changes nothing, listen I don't want to waste anymore of your time.  Its not that important right now.
<pulaski> g'night
<stdin> it's an odd issue, sorry I couldn't help
<caris_mere> how can I access (install) fonts through konqueror?
<bowo> hi all
<stdin> caris_mere: you mean via fonts:/ ?
<OsirisX> !mantis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mantis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<caris_mere> stdin: yes, thanks
<tuba_> тут по русски кто-то говорит?
<blizzzek> hi
<pocketsnooker> http://refpaste.notlong.com "Freenode started to ban Hong Kong IP Adresses due to political interferences..." <-- what the hell is this?
<stdin> pocketsnooker: I know what that is, it's offtopic
<stdin> chanserv lag...
<tuba_> i'm hawe trouble, can somebody help me?
<vlt> !ask | tuba_
<ubotu> tuba_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vlt> !ru | tuba_ (modzet bytch lootsche)
<ubotu> tuba_ (modzet bytch lootsche): Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tuba_> when i'm starts Kaffeine, it get 11 signal, and in log Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".
<tuba_> (no debugging symbols found)
<tuba_> thank's for channel
<tuba_> on russian channel only dummies :(
<MikeT> hey, is anyone running wow under wine?
<pasqualino> hallo
<intelikey> i did apt-get source bash   ran configure (no errors)   ran make and get this.
<intelikey> # make
<intelikey> yacc -d ./parse.y
<intelikey> make: yacc: Command not found
<intelikey> make: *** [y.tab.c] Error 127
<intelikey> why yacc ?
<intelikey> installed byacc   make seems to be running
<intelikey> seems to have worked.   ls -l bash
<intelikey> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1865240 Feb 18 10:19 bash
<intelikey> size bash
<intelikey>    text    data     bss     dec     hex filename
<intelikey>  637331   31640   19516  688487   a8167 bash
<intelikey> seems to be three times the size of the factory bash.     it will probably work.      now to see if it is fully posix.
<twosouls82> intelikey: the debian/control file lists "bison" as a build dependency, propably because it is a yacc compatible parser
<add616> hello
<intelikey> it is works.  i have bash now for one private user shell heh.   static and posix compliant.
<add616> how to add account in kubuntu
<intelikey> useradd   or adduser    or the kuser  applications
<twosouls82> add616: or using systemsettings
<intelikey> twosouls82 is that not kuser ?
<twosouls82> intelikey: I don't have it installed and systemsettings still works :)
<intelikey> hmmm may be a konsole snipit
<intelikey> err not konsole   duh    kcontrol
<intelikey> shoot i should do something else for a while.
<intelikey> think i will.   be back in about three or four days.
<twosouls82> intelikey: it seems to be part of "guidance", and it is a kcm module; kcm_userconfig.so
<twosouls82> :)
<zeno> trying to boot off the live CD; after i hit check CD integrity or install os it says "monitor connection lost" or something and then black screens.  help?  (im connecting my monitor via video card, displays right on bios)
<add616> what do you think in kubuntu linux
<add616> do u this os is friendly user?
<jpatrick> add616: yes
<vlt> Hello. How do I add a locale to a system? I tried `dpkg-reconfigure locales` but it just prints the installed ones and exits. Any idea?
<twosouls82> vlt: "sudo aptitude install localeconf && sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf" is a way to do it
<twosouls82> ow, it must have been
<twosouls82> package does not seem to exist
<vlt> twosouls82: Thank you
<ronnie> I'm considering buying a new computer, but don't quite understand the whole dual core thing, so I have a few questions so I don't get scammed by an eager salesmen like I have with this computer
<add616> i plan to install virtual box in kubuntu in order to boot windows xp
<vlt> twosouls82: This does th same as `dpkg-r... locales`. hoe can I get this blue menu where I can choose which locale to install?
<add616> many user freak with windows xp
<SlimeyPete> ronnie: dualcore means your computer will be better at running multithreaded applications or running multiple applications simultaneously. Kubuntu supports dual-core processors.
<add616> so i decided to use kubuntu and virtual box to invade windows xp
<twosouls82> vlt: I think that localeconf is that menu, but since it doesn't seem to exist anymore you can use "locale-gen" as described on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<appelza> how can I add a command to sudoers that doesn't have the full path?  ie, anything this_command instead of /usr/bin/this_command
<ronnie> I'm looking at a 64x4000+ processer, but it says the prosesser's speed is 2.60 ghz so is this x2 cause it's dualcore,
<SlimeyPete> ronnie: it's got two 2.6ghz cores. That does not mean that you will see the same performance as a 5.2ghz processor.
<SlimeyPete> ronnie: for single-threaded apps (most apps) it will only use one core. However you will be able to run two such apps simultaneously at full speed.
<SlimeyPete> ronnie: some apps (particularly compilers, maths software and modern games) will use both cores.
<ronnie> ok thx still thinkn bout just one processer with high ghz, but I do like gaming
<SlimeyPete> ronnie: bear in mind that the cores in the dual-core chips are more advanced so even one core is usually better than a single-core processor.
<SlimeyPete> and ghz isn't everything ;)
<zeno> trying to boot off the live CD; after i hit check CD integrity or install os it says "monitor connection lost" or something and then black screens.  help?  (im connecting my monitor via video card, displays right on bios)
<ronnie> ok thx I want the best performance , mine now is only 2 ghz with 768 ram, (single-core)
<ronnie> a salesmen at the store told me dual-core is 2 processers intergrated working together, but core 2 duo is 2 seperate processers, is this true? & does one perform mulit-tasks better?
<SlimeyPete> ronnie: the salesman is talking rubbish
<SlimeyPete> Core2Duo is a brand name for Intel's dual-core processors. It is one processor with two cores.
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ronnie> ok thx, just don't wanna be scammed again : )
<ronnie> so I'm going to look for dual-core with high ram on it, tho with 3d high graphic gaming of today, what kinda speed should the ghz be at the very minium?
<jussi01> ronnie: I suggest you take this to offtopic - its not really kubuntu support and you may get more answers there
<ronnie> k ty
<vlt> Which package does contain the locale de_DE.UTF-8?
<gundam_rx78nt1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gundam_rx78nt1> good morning.  Has anybody had this problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56469/ ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I just tried to update my system and it failed when trying to update the kernel.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have pasted the output to pastebin.  # http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56469
<gundam_rx78nt1> can someone give me a hand?
<prince_jammys> gundam_rx78nt1: i don't know -- this is while updating kernel?
<prince_jammys> gundam_rx78nt1: sorry just read the above -- i see it is
<gundam_rx78nt1> this was during the last adept manager update from last week.
<prince_jammys> gundam_rx78nt1:  gutsy, correct?
<gundam_rx78nt1> yes
<prince_jammys> gundam_rx78nt1: i found a post with what appears to be your problem
<prince_jammys> gundam_rx78nt1: it's in spanish, tho ....here's a translation by google ... at the bottom is what seems to be the solution:::
<prince_jammys> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/gnu-linux.50/595228-problema-linux-image-2-6-22-a.html&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=10&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Berror%2Bupdating%2Bkernel%2B%2522User%2Bpostinst%2Bhook%2Bscript%2B%255B/sbin/update-grub%255D%2Bexited%2Bwith%2Bvalue%2B2%2522%26start%3D10%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am fluent in spanish.
<gundam_rx78nt1> what is the non translated page?
<prince_jammys> gundam_rx78nt1: ah, perfecto:::: fijate::: http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/gnu-linux.50/595228-problema-linux-image-2-6-22-a.html
<gundam_rx78nt1> prince_jammys: it is failing when trying to update the initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<gundam_rx78nt1> y no quiero tener que re-instalar kubuntu.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to automatically login in kubuntu
<prince_jammys> sorry, i just found that online --- but i don't know the answer myself .... try #ubuntu .. this problem is not kde related
<prince_jammys> gundam_rx78nt1: ^
<gundam_rx78nt1> pawan: w/o passwords?
<pawan> what
<gundam_rx78nt1> gracias prince_jammys.  Where are you from?
<prince_jammys> argentina
<gundam_rx78nt1> with out typing passwords.
<pawan> yes
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok. Puerto Rico.
<prince_jammys> mucho gusto , good luck
<ActionParsnip> pawan, go to system settings -> advanced -> logins
<ActionParsnip> pawan, its under convenience
<gundam_rx78nt1> pawan: go to kcontrol and click on System Administration.
<ActionParsnip> pawan, you will still need your pass when you sudo etc though
<gundam_rx78nt1> Select login manager
<Tm_T> gundam_rx78nt1: you're late
<gundam_rx78nt1> then click on the convienience
<gundam_rx78nt1> Tm_T: ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> late for what?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have been here all night. LOL.
<prince_jammys> they just answered a second ago
<prince_jammys> :)
<prince_jammys> scroll up
<gundam_rx78nt1> oh.
<Tm_T> ;)
<ActionParsnip> pawan, there is documentation for that everywhere online.. Did you seach for the answer yourself first?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I don't type that fast.
<pawan> no
<ActionParsnip> pawan, please try to help yourself first before asking stuff
<ActionParsnip> pawan, we are here to help but if you can get it yourself then its cool :D
<prince_jammys> does system-settings let you search for text the way kcontrol does?
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys, not sure, mind you I dont use it so much since I got my rig sorted :)
<prince_jammys> ie..  like type "print" to see where the settings for printers are?
<prince_jammys> i'll try it out -- a while ago it was crashing so much that i switched to kcontrol
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys, well if the shoe fits .....
<prince_jammys> yeah
<pawan> hi
<prince_jammys> for some reason, system-settings is the default now
<ActionParsnip> pawan, hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<vlt> Hello. When a user logs in via XDMCP his locale is set to POSIX. Where do I have to tell kdm to set it to de_DE.UTF-8?
<Xbehave> (k)guidance-power-manager isnt listing conservative as cpu policy options
<rodolfo> hola alguien habla en español?
<emilsedgh> !es | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<maltron> Hi all.  Can anyone tell me how to suppress kernel modules from being loaded?
<stdin> !blacklist | maltron
<ubotu> maltron: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<vlt> Hello. When a user logs in via XDMCP his locale is set to POSIX. Does anyone know where to tell kdm to set it to de_DE.UTF-8?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to hide desktop icons
<pawan> hello
<pawan> how to hide desktop icons
<ki> So let's get a party going (let's get a party going)
<ki> Now it's time to party and we'll party hard (party hard)
<ki> its not my fault you see
<pawan> in kubuntu
<ki> HEY
<ki> WATS KUBUNTU
<pawan> how to hide desktop icons in kubuntu
<ki> HEY
<ki> CAN I HVAE ADMIN
<ki> 12/F/CALI, U?
<ki> over and out, xxx
<sun_> hi all
<LeeJunFan> man I had 675 days uptime on an ubuntu server, and yesterday the power went out for 9 freaking hours.
<Pici> :(
<Pici> At least it wasn't a system error.
<|Dreams|> can anyone help me with mono
<FearMoth> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy, is there any way to edit the right click context menu in Dolphin?
<sveri> FearMoth: i dont think so, it surely is hardcoded
<sveri> but i am not 100% sure
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, now I have a question... I have had problems with the virtual terminial (tty1-6) not displaying.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I did a work around that made changes to the font sizes via the initrd.img
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now I need to reset it back to normal font sizes.
<gundam_rx78nt1> how do I do that?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have been looking for that work around for the past 1.5 hours and would like to get this reversed.
<vlt> Hello. When a user logs in via XDMCP his locale is set to POSIX. Does anyone know where to tell kdm to set it to de_DE.UTF-8? I tried to set "Language=de_DE.UTF-8" in the [Desktop] section of ~/.dmrc which didn't help.
<NullName> Can ANYONE please tell me why an scp transfer times out after 5 min or so?  I can send small files, but large or multiple small files stop transfering, and I get an error saying that the ubuntu ssh server is not responding.  I'm transfering through a local network.  Ubuntu is sending files and windows with cygwin is receiving files.  Any ideas??
<tech0007> hi...i just did 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' to try out kde.  how do i remove it?
<prince_jammys> tech0007: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<senorpedro> apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<senorpedro> aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<jussi01> meh, neither will work
<senorpedro> why not?
<tech0007> i tried that but kde is still installed...it just removed the metapackage but not the entire kde desktop
<jussi01> see that^
<Pici> apt-get autoremove may remove the other stuff after that... although I'm not too sure.
<jussi01> autoremove should do it... but could be dangerous
<Pici> It could be.
<jussi01> heh, Pici beat me too it
<wsjunior> hello guys, i have a problem. using fglrx driver i'm not able to logout, reboot or halt kde
<tech0007> nope...when i did install, it added somethin like 600mb of files
<wsjunior> i already edited kdmrc to set terminateserver=true
<wsjunior> but still cant logout, reboot or halt my laptop correctly
<wsjunior> it stays in a black screen like it wasnt capable of get out of the x server and the laptop turns completely unusable
<wsjunior> any idea?
<wsjunior> solution found:  sudo /usr/sbin/update-rc.d -f atieventsd remove
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to kill single-click in dolphin?
<jussi01> !doubleclick
<ubotu> You can find the mouse-related settings at: KMenu -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<Authority> ConstyXIV: it uses the global KDE setting
<twosouls82> ConstyXIV: "kcmshell mouse" and see the settings under icons
<schiste> Hi, do you know if there's any software/script to run a global diagnostic on a computer. I do have several troubles and I don't know where they come from.
<BluesKaj> schiste, what troubles ?
<ConstyXIV> that, and does konqueror have an equivalent of noscript?
<nusret> servus
<schiste> Troubles with the sound system, to reboot, to boot mainly :)
<wsjunior> kubuntu used to automount my memory stick but its not working anymore, does anybody know anything about it?
<nusret> www.kubuntu.de
<wsjunior> dmesg shows only this:
<wsjunior> [  503.788000] tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:2
<wsjunior> [  503.832000] tifm_ms: Unknown symbol tifm_has_ms_pif
<wsjunior> is it a problem with tifm_ms?
<nusret> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<wsjunior> actually the problem is with tifm_ms
<wsjunior> maybe the ubuntu kernel has been updated recently
<wsjunior> FATAL: Error inserting tifm_ms (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/misc/tifm/tifm_ms.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<nusret> www.msn.com
<wsjunior> wtf
<jussi01> nusret: what are you trying to do?
<vlt> Hello. How do I set my locale to de_DE.UTF-8?
<Pici> !locale | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<nusret> www.msn.de
<stdin> nusret ?
<Tm_T> stdin: hug me
 * stdin hugs Tm_T 
<Tm_T> <3
<vlt> Pici: Thank you for the link. I couldn't find anything helpful there, the user has no "sudo" rights. What's the command to set my current locale from POSIX to de_DE.UTF-8?
<nusret> neue und kostenlose versionen von kubuntu linux
<Tm_T> !de | nusret
<nusret> www.google.de
<ubotu> nusret: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shaffy> does anyone know why the sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin can't be downloaded?
<Pici> Are you getting an error?
<shaffy> Pici: yes, i am.
<Pici> What error are you getting?
<BluesKaj> err, java needs you to agree to terms, sometimes ppl forget
<shaffy> here let me get it again,
<vlt> Hello.  What's the command to set my current locale from POSIX to de_DE.UTF-8?
<vlt> `locale -a` tells me, it's available.
<shaffy> oh that's so embarassing.  thanks Pici and BluesKaj.  i wasnt' agreeing to the terms.   :S
<BluesKaj> vlt,kcontrol, regional & laguage
<Pici> Heh, its okay :)
<BluesKaj> np shaffy , it happened to me too :)
<shaffy> hehe
<vlt> BluesKaj: Ok, and then?
<shaffy> thanks again both of you.
<BluesKaj> choose your region & language, vlt,  UTF-8 is  the default i believe
<vlt> BluesKaj: I chose my Country and Language. I set my language to the top. But I can't find where to set the encoding.
<BluesKaj> vlt , spellchecker
<vlt> BluesKaj: sorry?
<vlt> I already set "Language=de_DE.UTF-8" in the [Desktop] section of ~/.dmrc
<vlt> Didn't help
<BluesKaj> vlt check system settings /regional&language/spell checker
<faemir> can someone tell me the name of the packages/s needed to play mp3 files in amarok? The find codec thing did not work.
<Pici> faemir: ubuntu-restricted-extras iirc
<Tm_T> faemir: xine-ffmpeg
<Tm_T> Pici: kubuntu-restricted-extras in this case could work yes
<BluesKaj> ppl keep teeling me kcontrol is a better way to set things up, but I find system settings more comprehensive with more apparent options
<Pici> Tm_T: (too much time spent in only #ubuntu) ;)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: matter of taste mostly
 * Tm_T slaps Pici 
<prince_jammys> go kcontrol
<faemir> Thankies.
<prince_jammys> :)
<prince_jammys> my problem was that system-settings kept crashing
<sigma_1234> kcontrol is easier to navigate. dont know why they replaced it
<prince_jammys> beats me
<BluesKaj> prince_jammys, find spell checker/options in kcontrol for me :)
<sigma_1234> has the kde4 hardy cd been released yet?
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: found
<sigma_1234> ive seen spellchecker options in it
<prince_jammys> BluesKaj: i just type spell in the box and it shows me the relevant menus
 * BluesKaj searchesprince , what if you don't know where to look 
<prince_jammys> you type what you want
<BluesKaj> oops prince_jammys
<BluesKaj> UTF-8 doesn't show up
<prince_jammys> does for me
<BluesKaj> hmm, prince_jammys, then you must ahve a different kcontrol than I have.
<prince_jammys> i never browse those menus, there's too many -- i just type "print" "icon" -- etc
<prince_jammys> KDE control center 3.5.8
<theunixgeek> How do I install the hicolor icon theme from KDE 2 and back? ;)
<BluesKaj> I think, system settings is easier for ppl who don't know where to look for solutions.
<vlt> BluesKaj: hmm, there's no "spell checker" setting in "region/country" ... I'm on 6.06 LTS, btw.
<ki>  shut up youre watching top gear donkey sex on steroids that physically makes you hurt sometimes if you are not cool after playing chess cranking that soulja boy that sings different to teh way they sound meaning that sometimes they go outside
<Tm_T> theunixgeek: hmm, by, hrr, editing theme.desktop file in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/
<ki>  shut up youre watching top gear donkey sex on steroids that physically makes you hurt sometimes if you are not cool after playing chess cranking that soulja boy that sings different to teh way they sound meaning that sometimes they go outside
<theunixgeek> Tm_T: but there are no icons in /usr/share/icons/hicolor :P
<Tm_T> theunixgeek: hu?
<theunixgeek> Tm_T: nor a theme.desktop
<Tm_T>  /usr/share/icons/hicolor/index.theme
<Tm_T> I have that
<theunixgeek> Tm_T: ditto
<theunixgeek> Tm_T: but all the icons under 128x128 are the Crystal SVG or whatever
<Tm_T> hicolor-icon-theme - default fallback theme for FreeDesktop.org icon themes
<BluesKaj> vlt, first, open system settings>regional&language
<Tm_T> theunixgeek: if you want the old one exactly, dig it from old sources? dunno other way
<vlt> BluesKaj: Done
<theunixgeek> Tm_T: where would the old sources be? ;)
<Tm_T> theunixgeek: kde.org website has it
<BluesKaj> vlt, on the left there should be an icon spell checker
<BluesKaj> vlt, not kcontrol ..I'm sorry if I misled you there
<Distro^Junkie> what do I need for editing tags in mp4 format in amarok ?
<prince_jammys> doesn't amaroK do this on its own?
<Distro^Junkie> it'll work with mp3 but not mp4
<prince_jammys> Distro^Junkie: ah
<martijn81> when will macos exposé be implemented in kde4?
<unagi> anyone know how to get the side buttons of a mouse working in kubuntu?
<jussi01> martijn81: isnt it already?
<jussi01> !compiz | martijn81
<ubotu> martijn81: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<vlt> BluesKaj: So, I opened SystemSettings»Regions. No spell checker settings there.
<martijn81> jussi01: but does that also work under kde?
<jussi01> martijn81: yes
<unagi> martijn81: not very well
<jussi01> unagi: it works perfectly here
<BluesKaj> vlt , well then kcontrol may be your only option, it may be in there on dapper but , I can't find it on gutsy , sorry :(
<unagi> kde decorations crash for me all the time
<jussi01> unagi: change the settings to a flat file backend
<unagi> it is set to flat
<unagi> any other ideas?
<jussi01> unagi: join #compiz-fusion and ask ;)
<NightBird> martijn81: kde4 has a expose enhancement.  I don't know if it's enabled by default... if it is, it should be Ctrl+F9.  if it's not, go to system settings->desktop->desktop effects->all effects-> and enable Present Windows
<NightBird> also, take your cursor to the upper left corner of the screen to also enable it besides the keyboard shortcut(you can change which corner in the settings)
<vlt> BluesKaj: kcontrol is there on dapper. But no spell checker either
<martijn81> thanks NightBird
<NightBird> you may need to enable desktop effects, I don't know
<prince_jammys> vlt: in the kcontrol box at the top, type "spell" --- nothing happens?
<vlt> BluesKaj, prince_jammys: I found it: Under "KDE components".
<prince_jammys> vlt use the search box - it works very well - you just type whatever youre looking for
<vlt> BluesKaj, prince_jammys: It says "dictionary: German, encoding: UTF-8"
<BluesKaj> vlt, is that what you want ?
<podr0znik> hello everybody
<BluesKaj> !hi | podr0znik
<ubotu> podr0znik: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<podr0znik> how nice BluesKaj :)
<podr0znik> ok... installing JRE once should be enough, right?
<podr0znik> or do I need to repeat that 4 or 5 times?
<BluesKaj> podr0znik, which one ?
<podr0znik> I tried the one which Firefox suggested me
<podr0znik> also the one which Adept suggested me
<podr0znik> and the stupid chat window is still not working
<vlt> BluesKaj: `locale` still says POSIX and all files containing UTF-8 characters are displayed wrong. Any idea?
<unagi> !btnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btnx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<podr0znik> I downloaded the self-extracting version from java.com
<podr0znik> http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting <-- followed exactly these instructions
<podr0znik> system properly installed it
<podr0znik> but still no effect
<podr0znik> do I have to do sth with ff first?
<BluesKaj> podr0znik, use the adept one , it will install the app "globally" on your computer , only one install required that way
<podr0znik> I installed the other one as "su", so that should be globally also
<podr0znik> in /usr/java
<podr0znik> but the adept one also didn't help :) tried that already
<podr0znik> maybe sb feels like trying out the website? ;) maybe it's a problem on their side...
<BluesKaj> podr0znik, in the konsole : sudo update-alternatives --config java ..choose the latest , prolly version 6 from the list
<podr0znik> erm... I think I'm crying too fast :)
<podr0znik> I see on the website that I forgot the "enable and configure" part :)))))
<podr0znik> don't laugh at me too loud now :P
<podr0znik> please :)
<BluesKaj> podr0znik, read above!
<podr0znik> ok
<podr0znik> thx
<martijn81> alt+F9 you said?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+F9
<martijn81> BluesKaj: no go there
<podr0znik> what's the default installation dir of moz firefox?
<BluesKaj> martijn81, that's what NightBird told you
<NightBird> martijn81: then you may need to enable it, or change the setting
<martijn81> NightBird: which option do i need to confingure then, do you happen to know that too?
<podr0znik> works :)
<podr0znik> thanks BluesKaj
<martijn81> hmmm, i indeed see the setting is enabled of ctrl+F9 but it does not seem to work
<martijn81> how come/
<NightBird> go to system settings->desktop->desktop effects->all effects-> and enable Present Windows
<NightBird> is the enable effects on the previous tab clicked?
<MrJigsaw> Anyone know a place to get wallpapers with TUX for dual-moniter ? :]
<NightBird> it may require that to be enabled
<martijn81> NightBird: yup, that is enabled
<NightBird> and the checkbox next to the plugin name is checked?
<vlt> What do I have to do to display the filename Überfile.txt not as �berfile.txt (in Konqueror and on the Desktop, for example)?
<NightBird> if that's the case, then I don't know.  I also need to go to work right now, so my helpfullness ends here either way
<martijn81> yup, but but that does not give me any exposé effects
<BluesKaj> podr0znik, YW :)
<martijn81> thanks anyways
<vlt> Where can I change locale to de_DE.UTF-8?
<prince_jammys> vlt: have you tried #ubuntu-de ?
<vlt> prince_jammys: not yet.
<prince_jammys> vlt probably get an answer faster over there
<BluesKaj> vlt, #kubuntu-de might be worth a try
<BluesKaj> kinda hard for me as an english speaker to understand what ppl have to deal with using other languages.
<Authority> vlc: are you trying to set the locale for KDE or for the command line?
<Riskbreaker> morning fellas. i'm trying to get rid of the korganizer reminder daemon in the notification tray. any one know how to do that?
<prince_jammys> Authority: yes    vlt^
<BluesKaj> he's trying to set the code to UTF-8
<prince_jammys> Riskbreaker: right-click on it, quit? *maybe*
<Authority> right, I meant vlt, but I was also trying to start vlc at the same time :-\
<Riskbreaker> it comes back whenever i load up kontact
<prince_jammys> Authority: yeah just trying to alert him, he's been at it for a long time
<BluesKaj> Riskbreaker, kdesu konqueror /usr/share/autostart , then delete it
<Riskbreaker> it doesn't show up at startup. it shows up whenever i use Kontact
<Riskbreaker> which is what i'm trying to disable
<BluesKaj> yes, Riskbreaker , it'll stop
<Riskbreaker> it's not in there
<Riskbreaker> lol
<Riskbreaker> unless its korgac.desktop
<BluesKaj> it was bothering me too and that solved my prob...it's a daemon that waits for you to open contact then itsits in the panel afterwards, well deleting it from the autostart prevents that
<BluesKaj> yes korgac
<Riskbreaker> k i'll give that a shot
<Riskbreaker> excellent, it worked. many thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<Distro^Junkie> what's needed for svn  ?
<Jack111> hi
<BluesKaj> you have to download it , there's a site SVN
<BluesKaj> !svn | Distro^Junkie
<ubotu> Distro^Junkie: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<unagi> when i ran ubuntu xev captured my side buttons but kubuntu doesnt anyone know why?
<Jack111> i have got the problem that whenever i try to open a openoffice file, firefox opens too,which is quite annoying since it slows the loading of the doc down
<Xbehave> !ondemand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ondemand - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xbehave> i cant switch to the conservative cpu scedular using the battery icon, is there a way around this?
<BluesKaj> Xbehave, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Authority> unagi: what did xev capture them as?
<BluesKaj> !scaling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scaling - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info scaling
<ubotu> Package scaling does not exist in gutsy
<BluesKaj> !cpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack111> is it possible to edit a file within konqueror qith koffice?its hand
<BluesKaj> !stepping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stepping - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xbehave> i have stepping working  its just the gui doesnt show the cpufreq_conservative option
<unagi> Authority: xev doesnt capture them as buttons, even the scroll seems to be wrong, and my right mouse button is being captured as mouse 3
<DarkTan_> my kunubtu ran away
<unagi> Authority: and the wheel up and down is being captured as 4 and 5
<DarkTan_> i had to reinstall windows XP on the win partition, not the grub loaded doesn't come up and i can't access linux
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_ » go catch it!
<jussi01> !grub | DarkTan_
<ubotu> DarkTan_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Authority> unagi: well all that sounds right
<unagi> what about my side buttons
<Authority> unagi: xev doesn't even register an event when you press them?
<unagi> no
<DarkTan_> ok, is useing the supergrub disk from within windows a good idea? i'm in belize right now at an internet cafe where they charge $4 and hour to use the highspeed and i left my 7.10 disk at home
<unagi> DarkTan_: thats why i keep an image on my laptop
<DarkTan_> i didn't have enough space, what with all my movies, anime and games
<unagi> ::Shrug:: priorities my man
<DarkTan_> that and i don't have any CD, the cost a ton down here, and my image was a dvd, no dvd burned on the laptop
<unagi> why do you need the dvd
<DarkTan_> the help file says to use the dvd to reinstall grub, it also gives the option to run the grub loader by itself, but i can't burn a CD
<BluesKaj> DarkTan_, trying to restore grub or mbr ...shouldn't take long for either one
<BluesKaj> using super grub disk
<DarkTan_> it says i can run it in windows, is that a good idea?
<BluesKaj> DarkTan_, you should have super grub boot on it's own , it's a live cd
<snarkster> anyone know how to mount an itouch to copy some jams over?
<unagi> Authority: any ideas?
<unagi> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<DarkTan_> i don't have any of the cds with me, and buying CD-Rs in a thrid world nation is a bit expensive
<unagi> DarkTan_: then wait till u get homr
<DarkTan_> i here for another week, and i have a bunch of files on the linux partition i need.
<Authority> unagi: well ubuntu and kubuntu should have the same X setup, so I'm not sure why they would act any differently as that low of a level
 * BluesKaj thinks if DarkTan_ can afford to sit and drink in an internet cafe , what's the price of a cd in comparison ? :)
<Authority> unagi: so you press the side button and absolutely nothing happens in xev?
<DarkTan_> i'no drinking, and i hope to bout ut of here in under a hour
<unagi> Authority: right
<unagi> DarkTan_: so what exactly is it you are looking for
<DarkTan_> i just want to know if running the super grub disk from windows is a good idea or bad idea
<DarkTan_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-f5b2b33b369cf4e319ad0f1df557c42290ba2d33
<unagi> Authority: so then maybe i should start from scratch
<Authority> unagi: can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<Distro^Junkie> what's needed for building in svn ?
<unagi> http://pastebin.org/20090
<DarkTan_> eh, what the hell, i'm gonna try it
<jussi01> Hmmm, what is the kde icon editor called?
<nosrednaekim> kiconedit
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: thanks
<Authority> unagi: I don't know, looks good to me
<unagi> how annoying Authority =)
<snarkster> alot of stuff to do to get this touch to mount..
<snarkster> Im not doing it.
<snarkster> thank you tho for your help
<BluesKaj> Distro^Junkie, go to the svn website , there's a "how to's , especially if you're trying to install kde4
<xxBasYxx> hi what can i use for capturing video avi of my desktop?
<Pici> !screencast | xxBasYxx heres a few
<ubotu> xxBasYxx heres a few: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<xxBasYxx> thanks
<BluesKaj> Distro^Junkie,  /join #svn
<BluesKaj> xxBasYxx, do you have a "Prt Scr" key ?
<famval> hi
<Cleanblue> hi
<ublongata> hey anyone running KDE 4.0.1, can you set shortcuts using the Windows key?
<BluesKaj> ublongata, KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<onesandzeros> hello all.  About kubuntu's Xorg... When I start my system, kdm comes up automatically.  However, the display is sized incorrectly and is off-center.  When I log into my account, however, the screen resolution/position/refreshrate/etc change.  Are there two different xorg.conf files being used?  I can't think of any other explamation, but I have only one xorg.conf
<ublongata> BluesKaj: thanks
<jhutchins> onesandzeros: Yes, kdm relies more on kdmrc.
<jhutchins> /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc
<onesandzeros> ah
<onesandzeros> Is there any way I can adjust that one?  Or make it reference /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sub[t]rnl> onesandzeros➜ kdm's resolution is based off the first valid one found in your xorg.conf  If its taking up more area than the monitor allows, Kill the "Virtual" line out of the xorg.conf
<onesandzeros> sub[t]rnl: nice, thanks
<khelll> how to install realplay plugin for firefox
<jpatrick> !realplayer | khelll
<ubotu> khelll: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wad> Yeesh, it sure is a pain to get a kubuntu box to play a normal DVD.
<Arwen> nah, not really
<vinay_> i'm using ubuntu right now.  is kubuntu worth trying out??
<vinay_> any advantaqges???
<Arwen> dunno, do you have Ubuntu?
<wad> vinay_: not DVD playback.
<Arwen> s/have/hate*
<Arwen> if you dislike GNOME, maybe you want Kubuntu. Otherwise, it'd be a waste of time.
<prince_jammys> vinay_: get it
<prince_jammys> :)
<prince_jammys> vinay_: and if you dont like it, you just remove it
<cee> does anyone know a good howto for undeleting files from a memorycard from a camera
<vinay_> thx Arwn
<vinay_>  any advantages???
<Arwen> one question mark, please
<Arwen> and as for advantages... you get to use KDE :-P
<prince_jammys> vinay_: yes
<BluesKaj> cee, undeleting ?
<llutz> cee: recoverjpeg maybe
<onesandzeros> also, related to Xorg... I'm used to getting a basic xorg.conf through xorgconfig or xorgcfg and then madifying that.  That doesn't seem to exist, and I'm not seeing it in Adept.  X performance seems a bit odd, and I put my old gentoo xorg.conf in place, but it crashes out.
<cee> BluesKaj, yes.. i have accedently deleteted some files. And i actually read a howto just some weeks ago about this
<onesandzeros> *modifying, heheh
<jhutchins> :info scotty
<vinay_> <prince_jammys> vinay_: yes COULD U GIVE SOME EXAMPLES???
<Arwen> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BluesKaj> cee, do you have the jpegs on the hdd ?
<prince_jammys> vinay_: kde apps are more configurable, have more features
<onesandzeros> sub[t]rnl: just reread your line... actually, the kdm screen is taking up less than the full screen.  Whether the resolutino is right (16x12), I'm not sure.  It's hard to tell.
<cee> BluesKaj: i have the memory card
<cee> i will try to copy the raw image and use this recoverjpeg
<unagi> anyone know how to get the side buttons of a logitech mouse working?
<prince_jammys> vinay_: useful features --- like for example in "kate" (the default text editor) you can open a terminal inside the program as you edit text.  you can also do this in konqueror (a file/web browser) ... and more
<Arwen> ^^ - that sounds like the single most pointless function ever
<Arwen> why not just open the program and then open a terminal?
<prince_jammys> Arwen: i'm not understanding
<Arwen> then read it. One word at a time.
<jhutchins> kde also uses more overlapping code so it can do more in less memory.
<prince_jammys> Arwen: because editing a script and running it while i look at it in one window is handy
<stdin> Arwen: maybe you're writing a script and want to test it? or writing code and want to compile it without opening another term? not a useless feature after all
<prince_jammys> Arwen: read mine and think about it
<Arwen> um... you could do that with a side terminal too...
<Arwen> so yeah, it is stupid
<stdin> why open another application just to do that?
<osiris_> any idea why my server FS is read-only after a re-boot ?
<prince_jammys> Arwen: yes, i could also do it in seperate consoles
<osiris_> what can i do remotely to troubleshoot this ?
<Arwen> stdin, yes, because all of our apps should do everything possible at the exact same time
<prince_jammys> Arwen: actually why not just use two seperate computers
<Arwen> I definitely want my web browser to run an ssh server
<prince_jammys> *separate
<Distro^Junkie> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Distro^Junkie> hmmm
<Arwen> And I definitely want GIMP to make powerpoint presentations
<stdin> Arwen: just because *you* don't have a use for it, does not mean it's useless to everyone...
<stdin> !xlibs
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<Arwen> just because someone might use it doesn't make it a good idea
<stdin> Arwen: kparts are built into kde, it makes sense to use therm where it'd be useful
<stdin> it's not like someone just built a text editor and built a terminal into it, kate uses the konsole part
<fidelio> Hi everybody. Newby (48h of ubuntu) with few questions on synce..anybody expert on the subject?
<BluDog_Anchorite> please pm ideas for fixing a read-only FS.  I will be stepping away for a moment.  I have remote access to the system, but no local.
<NickPresta> fidelio, hey. Welcome to Kubuntu. What do you need help with?
<Distro^Junkie> E: Package xlibs-dev has no installation candidate
<unagi> ill give anyone that can get my side buttons working on my mouse 100 dollars in monopoly money
<slow-motion> hi
<NickPresta> !mouse | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<unagi> oh my
<unagi> the buttons are configured wrong
<stdin> Distro^Junkie: just try xorg-dev, that should grab everything X includes needs
<fidelio> Nick: trying to get my phone recognized on USB port to sync via synce.  I insatlled all synce pachage but when I connect cable to USB port nothing happens.  I found out that ttyUSB0,1,2....etc don't exists
<wad> Hmm. Any idea why CTRL-ALT-F1 just gives a blank screen on my new Kubuntu box?
<Distro^Junkie> thanx stdin
<BluesKaj> wad, that's the TTY prompt like the konsole
<wad> BluesKaj: yeah, on the rest of my linux boxen, I get a console. On this one, my monitor just turns off. :(
<unagi> this is going to annoy me, my mouse wheel isnt working right
<NickPresta> fidelio, hmm. When you run synce-kde from the command line, do you get any errors or warnings?
<BluesKaj> wad, try ctrl+alt+F7 to back to the desktop
<wad> I wonder if I have to *shudder* edit my xorg.conf file...
<wad> BluesKaj: yes, that works. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to talk to you right now. :)
<BluesKaj> wasd, to get back
<fidelio> nick: $ synce-kde --> command not found
<BluesKaj> well there's irssi irc client that works on TTY and konsole
<wad> That's true. Bitchx is a good one.
<BluesKaj> yup
<wad> :) Why would the TTY not show on the monitor?
<BluesKaj> TTY runs without X
<wad> In my case, I don't see anything at all.
<stdin> wad: try disabling the boot splash, that can sometimes mess with TTYs
<wad> I discovered this a few minutes ago, when my X was all screwed up. I wanted a console to kill mplayer
<wad> stdin: Ah, is that in menu.lst?
<stdin> wad: yes, just remove all the instances of "splash"
<NickPresta> fidelio, hmm. I actually haven't used synce before. I just installed the `synce-kde` package thinking it would give a GUI for synce, but it didn't. What did you run normally to start synce?
<wad> kewl
 * wad reboots
<xerxes1358> Hello
<fidelio> nick: never started synce...don't kwno how.  I start multisync..bu need ttyUSB0 setup...I start missing windows plugandplay
<blekos> does anybody know if kde4 consumes more battery than kde3.5.x?
<wad> Nope, that didn't do it. :(
<ConstyXIV> does konqueror have an equivalent of noscript?
<Lumooja> does apt-get have a command to force-remove something?
<emilsedgh> yeah
<emilsedgh> --force-all
<stdin> that's a dpkg option iirc
<Lumooja> says option not recognized
<fidelio> anybody has experience with Synce?
<Lumooja> or is there another way to fix broken links in Adept Manager
<anabanana> hello world! does anybody knows a msn client that supports offline messenges?
<vinay_>  if I want to someday work on linux, including "improving" a distro, HOW SHOULD I BEGIN??
<apol|work> vinay_: #kubuntu-devel
<apol|work> anabanana: amsn does afaik
<Lumooja> ok, fixed the broken llinks, dunno how, just several apt-get and dpkg... :)
<drbrown> I am having problems with my sata HD coming up as IDE,  Why would this all of a sudden happen?
<fidelio> Anybody has experience with synce? nobody sync their device in linux?
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why my side buttons dont send any events to xev?
 * nosrednaekim <3 the kmail feature which prompts you for an attachement if you have the word "attach" in the message but no attachment
<xerxes1358> How stable is the New KDE 4 working for you guys? Would you recommend it for a working laptop? How many crashes / bugs have you had ?
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358 » very few bugs here, mostly a lack of features
<nosrednaekim> 4.0.1 hasn't crashed on me once
<nosrednaekim> and neither has any 4.0.1 program
<xerxes1358> what function do you miss ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> but it's still not the bee's knees, the mutt's nuts, or any other parts fo any other animals.  yet.
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, time to upgrade then?
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358 » mostly panel applets and panel config.
<Daisuke_Laptop> the most annoying thing about kde4 is the desktop (that i've run into)
<Arwen> oh yeah, what hasn't been ported to KDE4 yet?
<unagi> im not on kde4
<xerxes1358> What are these applets ?
<xerxes1358> I am coming from windows
<anabanana> apol|work: amsn supports offline messages?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » knetworkmanager and guidance-power-manager are the ones i'm missing
<Daisuke_Laptop> every icon that's there is considered a "widget" with its own controls, which makes everything incredibly cluttered and just...  annoying
<Arwen> oh, I don't use those anyway. What about amarok?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » xerxes1358 though of course you can use the kde3 ones
<Daisuke_Laptop> amarok works
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » amarok 3 still works fine
<Daisuke_Laptop> no reason it wouldn't
<Daisuke_Laptop> but of course, amarok 2 isn't out yet
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358 » i'd reccomend installing the kde3 version of gutsy and then installing kde4 alongside kde3
<Arwen> is kde4 default in Hardy?
<|Dreams|> on this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167749 the man at the botoom says he apt-get reinstall etc etc what do i type in to do what he did
<apol|work> anabanana: I think so, check amsn.sourceforge.net
 * Arwen was gonna migrade eventually
<fidelio> what anybody reccomend for securty/protection on ubuntu? I have firestarter, kclamAV and nessus....anything else I should install?
<nosrednaekim> fidelio » thats plenty
<|Dreams|> just make ur own home router using smoothwall on an old pc
<Arwen> fidelio, that's actually overkill probably :-p
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » there will be a kde3 and a kde4 CD
<Daisuke_Laptop> fidelio: this isn't windows, you aren't targeted by every joe schmoe script kiddie
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're already more than protected with just a few good rules in firestarter, the rest is, as Arwen mentioned, overkill.
<llutz> fidelio: nessus? you don't know what that's for, don't you?
<vinay_> THX   <prince_jammys> vinay_: useful features --- like for example in "kate" (the default text editor) you can open a terminal inside the program as you edit text.  you can also do this in konqueror (a file/web browser) ... and more
<vinay_> <prince_jammys> vinay_: kde apps are more configurable, have more features  I SEE
<Arwen> Daisuke_Laptop, actually, that statement wasn't linux-specific. For any platform, I find the only meaningful protection is a good firewall.
<Arwen> And even that may be overkill.
<fidelio> lluz: sure I do.  and you ...konne sie?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Arwen: nor was mine.  hence "just a few good rules in firestarter"
<Daisuke_Laptop> knowledge and common sense beat loads of protective software on any platform
<llutz> ^^ full ack
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, i did say "this isn't windows", but yeah
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<fidelio> ok then...thank you for your comments.
<jpatrick> !de > fidelio
<llutz> No so called firewall needed if you have a correct configured system
<jpatrick> !away > lex79|Away
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop » I may be getting a 1420 for college,hows yours holding up?
<Daisuke_Laptop> absolutely awesome
<Daisuke_Laptop> running gutsy
<Daisuke_Laptop> the 965 is still problematic sometimes, but it's a lot bettter than it was originally
<nosrednaekim> my current laptop is rather underpowered by way of graphics, probably won't handle CAD well at all.
<nosrednaekim> yeah, i'd get the nvidia option
<Daisuke_Laptop> i wish i would have
<Daisuke_Laptop> but as far as the machine goes, nice and stable
<Daisuke_Laptop> sound has a bit of a problem coming out of suspend
<unagi> anyone know why my side buttons might not report in xev?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you have buttons on your side?
<fidelio> #ubuntu-italy
<nosrednaekim> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<siofwolves> talking of firewalls, i'm running ktorrent and i get the warning triangle in the bottom left of its window 'No incoming connections (possibly firewalled). is there somewhere i should open the port i'm using ? i didn't have this problem when i used to use windows.
<ecue> Hey everyone
<Daisuke_Laptop> ktorrent's upnp plugin should take care of that
<ecue> Some help with Compiz?
<siofwolves> Daisuke_Ido, ok. i'll look into it. thx.
<ecue> how do i go about installing it
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dragnslcr> Has anyone tried the Firefox 3 beta from the repository? Does it run well without destroying the Firefox 2 install?
<ecue> thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dragnslcr: yes and yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> imports everything directly from youf ff2 profile without damaging anything
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr » yeah... it doesn't affect 2
<Dragnslcr> Thanks. Thinking about giving it a shot on my home computer
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's pretty nice
<Arwen> although, firefox3 has that hideous interface...
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm still having problems getting java to work
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dragnslcr: don't mind arwen, he's peeved about the built-in address bar search
 * nosrednaekim is going to switch to konqueror 4 one of these days/
<llutz> uPnP = security nightmare, read and thinkabout if you really need using it http://www.gnucitizen.org/blog/flash-upnp-attack-faq/
<Arwen> When I type in an address, I want it to go there. I never asked for a dozen unrelated suggestions that fill up my screen...
<unagi> omg what am i doing wrong why wont xev see my side buttons???
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, the interface doesn't worry me too much. As long as I can uninstall it if it bombs
<nosrednaekim> what is xev?
<prince_jammys> nosrednaekim: "x event" try it
<llutz> xev (1x)             - print contents of X events
<nosrednaekim> ah
<Daisuke_Laptop> then another option would be to open the proper port in your router
<Daisuke_Laptop> forward*
<Riskbreaker> so here is a screenshot of my ksysguard process list,
<Riskbreaker> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/3595/snapshot3qm7.png
<Riskbreaker> there is a lot of kio_file and such. is that right?
<nosrednaekim> oh.... thats nice :)
<Riskbreaker> kio_file, kio_http. whole lot of them. that seems to me like it's a bad thing.
<nosrednaekim> Riskbreaker » do you have alot of filebrowsers and konqueror web pages open?
<Riskbreaker> i have firefox...
<Riskbreaker> i don't use konqueror..
<Riskbreaker> i currently have firefox and konversation open, and nothing else
<Riskbreaker> you know, i am looking at the proc list now
<Riskbreaker> and it's gone back to looking reasonable
<nosrednaekim> Riskbreaker » are they using alot of CPU or mem (sorry, can't load the pic right now)
<Riskbreaker> i just have two kio_files now
<Riskbreaker> no kio_http
<Riskbreaker> 26,000 each
<Riskbreaker> that sounds more reasonable to me
<Riskbreaker> i just get worried when i see things like that
<nosrednaekim> sounds good
<s1ider> hi guys
<s1ider> how can i enable mouse scrolling in kubuntu 7.10?
<BluesKaj> s1ider, scroll wheel ?
<vinay_> slider, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4344226
<s1ider> yes
<vinay_> hi unagi
<siofwolves> Daisuke_Laptop, thanks for that ktorrent tip, that nastly little triangle has gone. :)
<unagi> hi
<unagi> ccan anyone help me figure out why xev doesnt see my side buttons?
<Daisuke_Laptop> siofwolves: it's better to forward the port, though the upnp is a quick fix
<siofwolves> Daisuke_Laptop, i believe my router is set correctly as it still works when i rarely use windows.
<llutz> siofwolves: then ktorrent uses different ports than your win-torrent-client
<barthkikuni> hi
<schultza> hello all
<barthkikuni> how are you all
<barthkikuni> how speak french
<prince_jammys> !fr | barthkikuni
<ubotu> barthkikuni: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<schultza> nein. spreche englisch
<ubuntu_> hi all! i have a hot problem! i'm on kubuntu live
<ubuntu_> there was 2 op-system on my pc
<ubuntu_> windows and kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, siofwolves .. a hint about ports..some euro ISPs are blocking port 6881 , so the solution seems tobe to open the portsb above 50,000 to access certain scandinavian sites (ahem) that have been bloacked in past weeks.
<barthkikuni> merci, mais comment faire
<prince_jammys> !enter | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu_> but i want to delete the kubuntu
<llutz> BluesKaj: euro-ISP like comcast? ;)
<barthkikuni> bye
<BluesKaj> llutz, the large danish ISP for one
<siofwolves> llutz, BluesKaj, i use port 65007 on both OS's
<ubuntu_> i deleted kubuntu, and now windows don't boot...because: grub failure!
<BluesKaj> siofwolves, good !
<xerxes1358> What is the newest kubuntu called
<xerxes1358> guttsy gibbon?
<llutz> siofwolves: anyway, think and read about uPnp before using it. it's really dangerous
<ubuntu_> xerxes yes
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_ , find help in #windows
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: yep, that's normal. You need to boot your Windows CD, go into the recovery console and use fdisk -mbr
<SlimeyPete> but yeah, #windows is a good place to ask.
<SlimeyPete> for further details.
<ubuntu_> i think grub isn't a windows program
<unagi> is there a reason dolphin doesnt show file info anymore when i hover
<schultza> it isnt
<Arwen> Where is my tree view in dolphin? It's broken!
<siofwolves> llutz, ok. i was enquiring if there was something i should be doing in kubuntu as it may have ports blocked by defualt.
<siofwolves> default.*
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: indeed, but you need to overwrite it with the Windows bootloader, which *is* a Windows program.
<ubuntu_> and i have problem with the grub
<Daisuke_Laptop> because d3lphin (which is what you're using if you're using kde 3) is trash
<SlimeyPete> well, Windows-related
<ubuntu_> SlimeyPete: okay
<schultza> im fairly new to grub as well
<BluesKaj> MBR - windows Master Boot Record
<unagi> whats wrong with d3lphine =/
<Arwen> it has a 3 in it
<schultza> but i have it recognizing windows.. had to dismount the drive for linux (hd0) and used my windows cd to repair the startup files.... then have bios mount my drive with linux back on and it all works
<xerxes1358> hm sweet Bittorrent download speed of Gutsy is getting above 800kbit.
<Arwen> that's 100kB/s, not very fast
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358 » lots of people getting it I guess :)
<schultza> id like to have your internet pipe, xerxes
<SlimeyPete> schultza: if he's removed his kubuntu partition then he has removed his grub config files, so it won't work now.
<schultza> faster than mine
<Arwen> how can we all be envious of 100kB/s?
<unagi> !d3lphin
<schultza> 67 kbits
<ubuntu_> okay thanks for all.... i will try it now
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<schultza> sorry kBs
<xerxes1358> schultza, no you wont. The speed somehow has dropped to 5 kbit suddenly. Something is wrong
<Lumooja> is there supposed to be compiz-fusion in kubuntu 8.04 in the adept manager?
<nosrednaekim> Lumooja » yes
<schultza> still faster than mine
<xerxes1358> lol
<ubuntu_> yes my grub files are deleted
<xerxes1358> 5kbit ?
<Lumooja> nosredaekim, how is it called? i can only find parts of it, but not the main program
<BluesKaj> schultza, dialup?
<schultza> thought you said it dropped by 5kbit.. nvrm
<Arwen> I think you guys all mean kbyte instead of kbit........
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah
<ubuntu_> the linux partition formatted but what if i copy the windows boot loader files to that partition?
<Daisuke_Laptop> because ktorrent shows KB/s, not Kb/s
<xerxes1358> what does DISKOVERLOAD means in bittorrent? I have enough space left.
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: you don't put them in a partition. You installed them to your MBR (a section at the beginning of the hard disk)
<schultza> google it, xerxes.... at least try to research before asking....
<SlimeyPete> -ed
<xerxes1358> schultza, you are right sorry.
<ubuntu_> hmm i see
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: seriously, if you ask in #windows someone should be able to tell you exactly what to do, it involves the command "fdisk -mbr"
<schultza> sorry on my end too...  but i keep getting that at work... i have to research something... before asking the L2s for help
<xerxes1358> schultza, yeah I get carried away in excitement sometimes. Stop, count to three, think, research and then ask is a good way :)
<schultza> lol
<xerxes1358> schultza, anyways it is a limitation of uTorrent it seems.
<schultza> brb
<MIMB1> ubuntu_ this should do it:  http://ebestagent.com/wordpress/windows-tips/fix-mbr-or-master-boot-record/
<unagi> ccan anyone help me figure out why xev doesnt see my side buttons?
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello
<fidelio> anybody has experience with synce?
<ScorpKing> !grub > ubuntu_
<ClaudioFelix> Hi all.. i have just installed kubuntu and i want to change its default language
<xerxes1358> Sweet I am on 1.6MBit /sec download on Bittorrent again
<ClaudioFelix> i already tried to to to Country/Region & Language
<xerxes1358> 46minutes to go to install Kubuntu
<ClaudioFelix> Install New Language
<ClaudioFelix> but it only displays english
<ClaudioFelix> How can i add another language to it?
<ClaudioFelix> I also found strange that adept is showing some apps grayed out..
<MIMB1> unagi:  You may take a look at the information here.  It has alot of examples setting up mice in X.  http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R6.9.0/doc/html/mouse7.html
<ClaudioFelix> firefox for instance is showing like that..
<ClaudioFelix> is there any way i can enable it?
<unagi> my problem is more or less that the side buttons arent sending signals
<Lumooja> man, kde4 on kub8.04 looks insanely good :) like an OS 20 years ahead of time...
<Aikurn> so true
<BluesKaj> looks good eh ...wonder how well it works tho ?
<MrJigsaw> kub8.04 ? What is that ?
<unagi> is kde4 out of the bug stage?
<MIMB1> unagi:  I can't help much more, but if memory serves it may be the Option "Protocol" you are using in your xorg.conf...
<Lumooja> mrjibsaw, i meant kubuntu 8.04
<wesley> can someone help me the taskbar in kde4 will not boot by default
<MIMB1> I'd look there, and at the Option "Buttons"
<ClaudioFelix> oh.. by the way.. i just intalled kubuntu 7.10
<unagi> what should protocol be
<MIMB1> unagi:  depends on the mouse.
<unagi> logitech v220
<Authority> ClaudioFelix: check that the kde-I10n-<lang> package for the language you want to use in KDE has been installed
<ClaudioFelix> thanks authority... but where do i do that? in adept_manager?
<Authority> ClaudioFelix: oops, that may only be for KDE4, let me dig some more
<richie> I am converting my kde3 system to kde4... I want to remove the kubuntu-desktop package with all its dependecies, right now its only removing the package and no dependencies... how can I fix this?
<unagi> how do i find out what protocol MIMB1
<Lumooja> richie, you shouldn't perhaps remove kde3, since if you get problems in kde4, you can't switch back to kde3 and fix them...
<richie> i got a fresh install
<unagi> brb
<richie> so if anything goes wrong
<richie> it dont matter
<Lumooja> richie, i just had kde4 hang because i didn't load nvidia drivers before i activated 3d effects...
<richie> im just testing
<Authority> ClaudioFelix: yes, you would use adept for this.  I think for KDE3.x, you want one of the language-pack-kde-<lang> packages
<richie> I dont like mixing packes
<richie> packages*
<richie> it gets confusing
<MIMB1> unagi:  Sorry, no experience with that particular mouse, and I don't have time to wade through a google search.
<Lumooja> richie, well it won't be needed when kde4 is released, but for alpha testing it might be better :)
<ClaudioFelix> hmm..
<richie> I really like the look of kde 4
<richie> it made me say wow
<ClaudioFelix> it doesn't show up
<Lumooja> richie, yeah me too
<ClaudioFelix> maybe i have to fiddle with software sources to include other repositories than the official 7.10?
<BluesKaj> kde4 looks like OSX :)
<Lumooja> richie, the menu system feels first a bit clumsy, but once you realize that it remembers the spot where you where, it's very powerful
<Authority> ClaudioFelix: what language are you trying to install?
<ClaudioFelix> it's funny.. because i come from slackware, and with it we just install the packages directly from kde.. or compile from source..
<vinay_> lovemodo, this is a movie on linux...................must watch.........(http://www.revolution-os.com/)..for download, use http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3211770/Revolution_OS                   U have No copyright problem.
<ClaudioFelix> and here with all these managers i'm a little lost :P
<ClaudioFelix> hehe
<ClaudioFelix> pt-BR
<ClaudioFelix> i guess i got it
<MIMB1> unagi:  Okay, found something on the ubuntu forums..  you may want to check it out too:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249969
<ClaudioFelix> i went to manage repositories
<ClaudioFelix> i checked some other repository boxes
<ClaudioFelix> now its downloading some more package listings
<Daisuke_Laptop> nice, ff3 will install flash automatically if it's needed
<Daisuke_Laptop> or not
<Daisuke_Laptop> it looked like it would
<emilsedgh> thats Fx, not FF or ff or Ff or fF!
<Authority> ClaudioFelix: I've never actually installed another language, but if you just search for portuguese, adept should return quite a few apropriate packages
<Xbehave> it fails, just download manually and unpack unless the repo has been fixed
<Daisuke_Laptop> emilsedgh: what?
<emilsedgh> Daisuke_Ido: Firefox is Fx, not ff :D
<ClaudioFelix> ye
<ClaudioFelix> yep
<ClaudioFelix> indeed authority
<Daisuke_Laptop> firefox
<Daisuke_Laptop> ff
<ClaudioFelix> it was only that inmanage repositories there was nothing checked
<ClaudioFelix> in downloadable from the internet
<Daisuke_Laptop> you can use your own little shorthand all you want, but the vast majority of people that use firefox understand the shortened version to be ff
<ClaudioFelix> after i checked "canonical supported..."
<ClaudioFelix> all those missing packages appeared
<ClaudioFelix> thanks for your help anyway!
<emilsedgh> Daisuke_Ido: im not forcing you man :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> k
<draik> What can I use to edit a song? I want to get just a snippet for a ringer on my phone.
<SlimeyPete> audacity?
<draik> SlimeyPete: Weird... it wasn't installed
<Lumooja> umm, wth: firefox 3.0? in kubuntu? :)
<Liono> any ideas for linux net cafe? how to make a start?
<ScorpKing> Liono: there are a few ways. join #kubuntu-offtopic .will talk in there
<vinay_>  lovemodo, this is a movie on linux...................must watch.........(http://www.revolution-os.com/)..for download, use http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3211770/Revolution_OS                  I have watched the movie "Revolution OS". I downloaded it from here .
<vinay_> i think it is non-copyrighted.
<vinay_> I really enjoyed watching it, because it was so informative. It featured Linus Torvalds, Richard Stallman, Eric Raymond, etc., i think that it is a MUST-WATCH.
<Liono> k
<Seren> hello
<Seren> I got a problem with kicker
<Seren> I can't "unlock panel"
<ScorpKing> !ot > vinay_
<Seren> it stays locked and I dunno how to unlock it
<Seren> i alreaday tried to erase .kde/share/config/kicker
<Seren> sudo dkpg-reconfigure kicker without any success
<Seren> anyone got other ideas ?
<cheguevara> Seren, what do you mean by locked
<Tm_T> Seren: rightclick panel -> "unlock panel" ?
<Seren> you can lock and unlock kicker with a rigt click
<GuiBlanco> hi... I have a partition mounted as /var/www using vfat fs. I am trying to checkout a project which contains sym links. The svn co does not work (operation permitted) when it reaches these files. What can I do to solve it? Here is my fstab line
<Seren> yup Tm_T
<GuiBlanco> UUID=9234-46BA  /var/www        vfat    owner,users,rw,defaults,utf8,umask=000,gid=46,uid=blanco,auto 0       1
<Tm_T> Seren: that should unlock
<Seren> it does not
<Seren> something is broken on my installation
<cheguevara> Seren, there's a kickerrc file somewhere in .kde try finding it and deleting it
<cheguevara> can't check where since i only got kde 4
<Seren> cheguevara> I tried already
<Seren> it does not work either
<BluesKaj> Seren, try to change settings in kcontrol/taskbar
<cheguevara> can try deleting the whole .kde dir, but thats too extremem i guess
<Seren> where is the taskbar configuration in system settings ? I don't remember
<BluesKaj> Seren, alt+F2 , kdesu kcontrol
<Seren> ok thx
<Seren> that's funny when I change something in kcontrol and click apply nothing happens
<Liono> is there a way that i can give a user readonly acces to his home folder?
<Daisuke_Laptop> why would you restrict a user to read-only in his *own* home folder?
<Seren> (ok without kdesu it works better I can somewhat modify the panel )
<Lumooja> OMG firefox 3 rocks! :)
<Jack111> hi
<Daisuke_Laptop> wait, i forgot, nevermind
<Liono> i heard that its impossible to give the user readonly acces only to his home folder as it belongs to him and he can make changes any time?
<BluesKaj> Lumooja, did you get it to put an icon on the desktop ?
<Lumooja> blueskaj, yes after reboot
<Jack111> how can i make konqueror store passowrds in kwallet?
<Seren> ( I style can't unlock it though)
<aldaek> can you install firefox via apt-get|aptitude?
<Lumooja> blueskaj, or well, it appeared in the k-menu after reboot
<BluesKaj> Lumooja, does it replace FF2
<Lumooja> blueskaj, yea way much
<sfire> makes you wonder what kinda bugs are in the new firefox
<BluesKaj> did you use adept Lumooja ?
<aldaek> can you install ff3 via apt-get?
<Lumooja> sfire, konqueror crashed quite often
<Daisuke_Laptop> Liono: this is going to sound mean, but if you're going to be a sysadmin, it helps to be familiar with the OS you're administering FIRST.
<Daisuke_Laptop> aldaek: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Lumooja> aldeak, yes at least in kubuntu 8.04
<draik> Can AMR audio be converted to mp3?
<GuiBlanco> can anyone help me?
<Liono> Daisuke_Laptop can you tell me the answer first?
<Lumooja> blueskaj, yes i use adept only... except when it crashed or gets broken links...
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, because i don't think there is one
<BluesKaj> ok Lumooja, thx
<aldaek> i dont think its out yet... non-beta
<aldaek> or is the devel releases pretty stable?
<aldaek> s/is/are
<Seren> So I can somewhat modify my panel through kcontrol
<Daisuke_Laptop> restricting a user to read-only in his own home directory is not only difficult (if not impossible), it's stupid.  any program he launches?  settings get stored in that home folder, and with readonly access, he's going to spend more time screwing around trying to get the settings right than if it were just read/write
<Seren> but still can't unlock the panel and move applications around
<sfire> plus.. who cares about a user directory
<misticwarrior> hey
<warrend> hi
<sfire> you NEVER store anything important in a user directory
<aldaek> do you have to use write access to use execute rights?
<aldaek> sfire: why not?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sfire: i thought that went without saying :)
<GuiBlanco> I have a partition mounted as /var/www using vfat fs. I am trying to checkout a project which contains sym links. The svn co does not work (operation not permitted) when it reaches these files (even when co'ing with root). What can I do to solve it?
<misticwarrior> I need some help. I'm trying to configure a belkin wireless card. KNetworkManager doesn't work since I've tried to configure manually, and some commands like "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myEssid" do nothing
<misticwarrior> could someone help me ?
<SlimeyPete> GuiBlanco: I imagine you'll have to checkout to somewhere else. I don't think you can make vfat do symlinks.
<sfire> misticwarrior: is the wireless adapter even showing up when you do a ipconfig ?
<GuiBlanco> hm.... ok SlimeyPete!
<GuiBlanco> thanks for the info
<Lumooja> aldaek, once you know where it crashes, it's pretty stable :)
<misticwarrior> sfire:
<misticwarrior> sfire: do you mean ifconfig ?
<aldaek> is there a guide/tutorial about crash recovery and instrusion detection?
<sfire> yes... sorry.. too long in the windows world
<BluesKaj> FF3 , is fast ..impressive
<sfire> lol
<misticwarrior> sfire: iwconfig and ifconfig show my connection named "wlan0"
<akh_> hi, some fast help. I want to name a folder in sda1 with capsl letters but it keeps reverting them to lowercase letters.
<aldaek> akh_: where is this dir?
<aldaek> and two, are you entering it in caps
<Lumooja> blueskaj, yeah now when you say it i noticed too that it's insane fast. i was just paying attention to the awesome url bar features and bookmarks and stuff
<akh_> aldeak: a usb drive, and I use shift to write the folder name
<misticwarrior> sfire: and my card worked with KNetworkManager, automatically. But I had to click on my essid and enter my key each time it started. And I want my connection to be started before kdm, like with a wired connection. So I tried manually and I cannot configure it efficiently... :S
<BluesKaj> Lumooja, it saved all my stuff
<aldaek> do you also have the caps lock on while using shift?
<aldaek> i know ,its a double shift = no shift....
<akh_> aldeak: no, i've also tried to copy the folder and subfolders in capitals but it reverse them to lowercase again
<Lumooja> blueskaj, "Unfiles Bookmarks" is also cool idea... no more 10km long lists :)
<warrend> is it normal that gdebi-kde crashes when installing a package?
<aldaek> oh... is usb formated with fat or ntfs?
<sfire> misticwarrior: sounds like a problem kwallet
<sfire> that stores all my wireless passwords and such
<akh_> aldeak: it's a vfat
<Hawk_> hm, what's up with"Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Hawk_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Hawk_> is only available from another source
<Hawk_> E: Package openssh-server has no installation candidate"?
<Hawk_> obsoleted, but by what?
<aldaek> Hawk_: what vers?
<akh_> aldeak: i'm trying to import a few things to my ps3 but it will only accept if it's written in capitals
<aldaek> of *ubuntu?
<Hawk_> latest kubuntu, hardy I believe?
<Dave> Help, I went to www.kiro710.com and listened to the stream on liquid compass, now I dont have a Task bar even after reboot
<aldaek> is this usb a direct cable to the ps3 or a usb flash drive?
<misticwarrior> sfire: no, I configured KNetworkManager not to use kwallet. And in fact, my card should work WITHOUT KNetworkManager... I just wan KNetworkManager to show me the status of my connection, not to configure it -.-
<Seren__> dave > ALT+F2 kicker
<aldaek> um.. hardy is 6.06?
<BluesKaj> strange Lumooja my desktop icon dialog says FF3 , but after launching and checking "about FF" , the version is 2.0012. That's strange ?
<Lumooja> aldaek, no
<Authority> Hawk_: you could try apt-cache search OpenSSH and see what packages look like it might install what you want
<akh_> aldeak: a stand alone usb drive.
<Lumooja> aldaek, hardy is 8.04 alpha4 at the moment
<Hawk_> Auth, oh you mean like:
<Hawk_> sparhawk@crow:~$ sudo apt-cache search sshlibssl0.9.8 - SSL shared librariesrdiff-backup - remote incremental backupopenssh-client - secure shell client, an rlogin/rsh/rcp replacement
<Dave> Seren__: then what?
<Hawk_> there's nothing there?
<Lumooja> blueskaj, well mine is 3.0b3, with some cool robot  :)
<Seren__> then you will get a taskbar ?
<aldaek> ok... now its a hard drive or hard drive like.. so it has a file format.... is it ext3, fat, ntfs... what format is it?
<Hawk_> openssh-server isn't even listed
<Lumooja> blueskaj, maybe you need to uninstall ff2 first
<Hawk_> and I tried updating the repos, it says it's up to date
<Seren__> by task bar you mean the default one at the bottom ?
<Hawk_> just installed the openssh-server package on my Ubuntu 7.10 main desktop
<Dave> no, thats a run command dialog
<Dave> yes
<Seren__> type kicker in that
<Authority> Hawk_: well no, that's not exactly what I said
<akh_> aldeak: it's a Sony Memory Card Pro Duo (1gb) attached to a psp, using it as a cardhub.
<Dave> ok
<BluesKaj> funny tjo Lumooja , adept says FF3 is installed ...weirdness here :)
<Seren__> you should get your taskbar back at least for this session
<Lumooja> blueskaj, did you reboot?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Seren__> ( or your taksbar is simply hidden somewhere )
<Daisuke_Laptop> rebooting is NOT a solution
<aldaek> did you format this drive? or begun using it as-is?
<akh_> aldeak: and like a said the filesystem/format is vfat
<Authority> Hawk_: what are you trying to install?  OpenSSL or OpenSSH?
<Daisuke_Laptop> unless it's a kernel update :D
<akh_> aldeak: i haven't formated it. i'll try that.
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: from a terminal: firefox-3.0
<aldaek> fat based formats are not case sensitive
<Dave> Seren__: nope, nothing happens
<Lumooja> saisuke_laptop, bullshit, rebooting fixes kde4 menu entries
<prince_jammys> emma killall bonobo-activation-server
<aldaek> you cant have sda1 and SDA1
<Daisuke_Laptop> aldaek: but bash/dash are
<aldaek> in vfat
<Seren__> dave > launch a Konsole the same way
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lumooja: rebooting is not a solution, and watch your language
<Seren__> and type sudo apt-get install kicker
<Dave> ok
<Seren__> ( it should be installed anyway )
<akh_> aldeak: is there a fileformat i can use instead?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lumooja: AT MOST, you would restart X
<Lumooja> daisuke_laptop english is an international language
<Hawk_> Auth, like I said, openssh-server
<misticwarrior> anyone else could help me to configure "etc/network/interfaces" ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> just because rebooting works doesn't mean it's the be-all end-all solution
<aldaek> Daisuke_Laptop: i understand, but he's writing to a vfat.. not ext#
<Dave> it was it went away  after i visited the site
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lumooja: i was referring to your cursing, which is unacceptable here
<Hawk_> which installed fine on a ubuntu 7.10 but this kubuntu (7.04) will not find it
<Authority> Hawk_: well why did you search for openssl?  search for openssh and see what that returns
<Hawk_> I'm assuming they'd default to the same repositories
<Lumooja> daisuke_laptop hmm ok, althought in britain it's not considered cursing, just smalltalk
<Hawk_> I didn't, I searched for "ssh"
<Hawk_> that's what came up
<Daisuke_Laptop> like you said, it's international
<Hawk_> three hits, no server
<Lumooja> ok, point taken
<Daisuke_Laptop> Hawk_: make sure your repos are right
<SlimeyPete> erm, it is considered cursing in Britain.
<Hawk_> Daisuke, how would I go about doing that?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i just did apt-cache policy openssh-server (gutsy) and it's there
<aldaek> configuration settings, not that its up-to-date
<Lumooja> slimeypete, oh yeah i meant "bollocks"
<Hawk_> since this kubuntu is obv not looking in the same place that my existing ubuntu is
<Dave> Seren__: nothing happens no matter what i put into the laincher
<Daisuke_Laptop> bollocks is different :)
<Lumooja> yeah sorry, it's just my bad english
<Daisuke_Laptop> Hawk_: they use the same repos
<SlimeyPete> that word is also considered cursing in Britain...
<SlimeyPete> you can't say it on TV before 9
<Seren__> dave > I don't really understand what happened to your computer, what happens if you relaunch a session ?
<Hawk_> Daisuke, I would assume so
<Hawk_> so how do I explain this not working?
 * SlimeyPete shrugs... doesn't bother me either way tbh ;)
<Hawk_> only thing different was that this kubuntu didn't have internet during the initial install
<Lumooja> hawk_ you mean 8.04?
<Hawk_> could that maybe have made it somehow not properly be connecting to the repos?
<Dave> Seren__:no taskbar comes up even after  reboot
<Authority> Hawk_: then you probably need to check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawk_> hrm. whatever the latest one off the website is, Lumo
<Lumooja> hawk_ that would be 7.10
<Seren__> when you type ALT+F2 then "konsole" do you get a console ?
<Hawk_> *ahem*
<Hawk_> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:#deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
<Hawk_> *giggles*
<Hawk_> heheh thx
<Hawk_> Lumo, then it's 7.10. :)
<Dave> Seren__: had auto hide on, now it seems to be perminantly hidden
<Dave> Seren__: yes
<Seren__> then you can try to launch kcontrol
<Dave> ok
<Seren__> in "taskbar" you can rollback to default
<Dave> Seren__: the kcontrol comes up
<Authority> Hawk_: no problem
<Ops> Hola
<Dave> just a sec
<Seren__> ok it is then in desktop\Panels, "hiding" tabs
<Seren__> and try default then apply and see what happens
<warrend> someone know why gdebi-kde can't install a package?
<misticwarrior> do someone know how to configure manually a wireless card (already installed with ndiswrapper and recognized by the system)
<Hawk_> there we go, it's updating from sources... had to uncomment all those lines
<Hawk_> *grmbl*  well thanks guys. :)
<murshed> hii
<murshed> hello
<murshed> any 1 here plz
<Hawk_> <3 #kubuntu
<jpatrick> !anyone | murshed
<ubotu> murshed: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dave> Seren__: still no taskbar
<murshed> need a help
<murshed> how i chang boot image
<Seren__> what happens if you try to move it around and put it at the top ?
<murshed> i use a ANKURBANGLA kubuntu in Bangladesh. plz help me. i want to chng my bOOt screen
<murshed> i use a ANKURBANGLA kubuntu in Bangladesh. plz help me. i want to chng my bOOt screen
<Pici> !usplash | murshed
<ubotu> murshed: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Seren__> you can try "dpkg-reconfigure kicker" but I am not sure it will do anything
<murshed> Ubuntu thnx
<Dave> Seren__: put what on top?
<murshed> thnx many many
<Seren__> your taskbar
<Seren__> in kcontrol \ panels
<Dave> Seren__: there is no taskbar to move arount
<Seren__> in kcontrol you can select another position, if it works you should see your (invisible) taskbar moving
<cheguevara> is anyone running hardy and has wine installed?
<Seren__> dave > well I am out of ideas, try to find someone more knowledgable
<murshed> Ubuntu: can i chng my OS UBUNTU name.... how can chng name UBUNTU. i want replace UBUNTU by fahim or EBUNTU. how can i do it. for give me i'm not well in english.
<Dave> Seren__:ok thanks for the help
<Lumooja> hmm is there seperate channel for 8.04?
<Dave> help, i lost my taskbar after going to a specific site,(think i have a virus)
<murshed> Ubuntu can i chat pvt plz
<murshed> Ubuntu can i chat pvt plz
<ScorpKing> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ScorpKing> Lumooja: there ^
<Lumooja> ubotu ok thanks, so it would be then #kubuntu+1 for me
<ScorpKing> Lumooja: no, #kubuntu+1 does not exist
<Lumooja> scorpking yeah i noticed, that sucks
<Dave> guess ill try ubuntu
<Lumooja> scorpking i wanted a clean channel with no obsolete version and gnome users...
<Liono> i am playing a game on wine. but its mouse moves like in peaces. slow. like a picture with low frame rate. and i cant scroll smoothly too. whats wrong.?
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why now xev doesnt detect anything from my side mouse buttons
<akh_> thanks everyone
<murshed> Ubuntu
<Lumooja> murshed, cursing is not allowed in this channel
<sparhawk_> hm, oh, OK
 * sparhawk__ looks at sparhawk_
<Seren__> how can I reset my kde installation ?
<Seren__> ( something lighter than removing .kde if possible )
<ScorpKing> Seren__: mv .kde .kdeold
<murshed> any OP here
<Seren__> ScorpKing:
<Seren__> i will try that and see what happens :)
<ScorpKing> murshed: a few so plz behave ;)
 * unagi cries out for help
<unagi> =/
<jpatrick> hi unagi
<unagi> hi
<murshed> any OP her plz
<murshed> help
<murshed> help
<jpatrick> murshed: what's up?
<unagi> i just want my side buttons to work again =*(
<ubuntu> hi all
<murshed> jpatrick:  how to creat a channel and save?? here
<murshed> wc Ubuntu wc
<murshed> welcome back ubuntu
<ubuntu> can you read me?
<murshed> Ubuntu can i chat pvt plz
<Pici> ubuntu: roger that.
<murshed> yEs ubuntu
<jpatrick> murshed: /msg Chanserv help register
<JoshOvki> no ubuntu :)
<ubuntu> i cant
<ubuntu> this version is baad
<ubuntu> sorryç
<JoshOvki> ubuntu: you cant what?
<ubuntu> i cant chat in private
<ubuntu> i dont know why
<Qrawl> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jpatrick> !register > ubuntu
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > Qrawl
<murshed> ubuntu
<jpatrick> !ot | murshed, ubuntu
<unagi> ill give someone a cookie to help me figure out this mouse button problem
<ubotu> murshed, ubuntu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<unagi> 2 cookies?
<Authority> unagi: have you tried using evdev as your mouse driver?
<murshed> HELP. how can i RUN windows Soft??? plz help
<murshed> HELP. how can i RUN windows Soft in UBUNTU??? plz help
<Hawk-> murshed, apt-get install wine
<Hawk-> or try Virtualbox
<murshed> where it found
<murshed> i'm new user
<murshed> but i intrest LINUX
<murshed> it nice also WINDOWS
<Hawk-> either use synaptic, or apt-get/apt-search from a terminal
<murshed> plz tell me
<murshed> where i found
<unagi> Authority: ive tried a bunch of things =/
<murshed> link me plz
<X314> !wine > murshed
<Liono> i am playing a game on wine. but its mouse moves like in peaces. slow. like a picture with low frame rate. and i cant scroll smoothly too. whats wrong.? do i have a wine config problem that the game doesnt runs good? (redalert)
<unagi> oooh Authority you messed up my pc
<Authority> unagi: I did?
<Authority> awesome
<unagi> i changed the driver to evdev and x wont start
<unagi> =)
<unagi> hooray for irssi
<ScorpKing> unagi: hehe. try vesa
<X314> Liono: might be that everything has to go through wine and all and that just makes it slow. has it worked properly before?
<Authority> unagi: do you have evdev support in the kernel?
<ScorpKing> unagi: and please next time make a backup of any files that you plan on changing :P
<X314> unagi: playing with x drivers is no fun -.- I have crashed myself many a time with that :p
<Liono> X314 this is the first time iam using wine
<unagi> Authority: how do i tell
<NthDegree> Liono: Wine is still in BETA
<unagi> X314: i dont mind much anymore, it doesnt scare me when x doesnt start
<unagi> especially since i figured out irssi =)
<NthDegree> Liono: not all apps will run smoothly on it especially games
<Authority> unagi: um... lsmod|grep evdev
<unagi> it use to freak me out!
<X314> unagi: I mostly get annoyed :p
<Liono> NthDegree X314 do i have any alternative for wine?
<NthDegree> Liono: all the alternatives are in BETA too
<NthDegree> though Cedega may do it
<Authority> unagi: I break X all the time
<unagi> evdev 11136 5 is the output Authority
<NthDegree> but that costs
<unagi> i like how x tells you why it wont start =)
<NthDegree> Liono: talk to #winehq and see if there are any tweaks they know of
<unagi> most of the time anyway
<Authority> unagi: can you pastebin Xorg.0.log?
<unagi> ....
<Authority> links?
<unagi> if you can explain to me how to do that from the command prompt
<Authority> or lynx
<Authority> or wget if you're hardcore
<unagi> er virtual terminal.....whatever the heck its called
<unagi> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<ScorpKing> unagi: did you edit xorg.conf?
<unagi> ScorpKing: sure did
<Authority> unagi: or you can just paste it in a /msg to me
<unagi> how do you copy and paste from the shell
<unagi> without x
<Authority> unagi: gpm
<seren_> "cp"
<unagi> not files seren_ text
<unagi> Authority: dcc send?
<seren_> sorry
<ScorpKing> unagi: when i run out of ideas getting x back i boot from the livecd and copy the xorg.cong to the disk and all is well again ;)
<ScorpKing> xorg.conf*
<Authority> unagi: I doubt that will work.  there is "pastebinit - command-line pastebin client"
<unagi> i could fix it ScorpKing i just dont want to, im trying to get my 5 button mouse to work
<Liono> NthDegree X314 what alternavitives will i have to play games on linux?
<ScorpKing> unagi: ah ok. play time then. have you tried google? i've seen some forums on the topic
<X314> Liono: well there are games For linux.
<Liono> X314 not as good as for windows
<Liono> do i need to have ms direct x or some 3d accelaration thing?
<X314> Liono: well. why dont you just make a 2nd partition on your HD and run windows Just for games then?
<Authority> unagi: any progress?
<unagi> 1 sec
<Liono> nop
 * Sbucat io odio i pignoli!
<unagi> sorry answering phones at my parents computer store
<Authority> Liono: if you're really interested in playing Windows games on Linux, check out http://www.transgaming.com/
<Liono> ok
<Liono> what are other ways to run windows games. other than wine and virtualistaion?
<seren_> dual boot :p
<unagi> Authority: paste.stgraber.org/718
<ScorpKing> Liono: there is something else. let me get the link
<unagi> !aim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<unagi> kopete crashes on me alot
<BluesKaj> !gaim
<Liono> ScorpKing emulation ?
<Liono> Authority ^ ?
<ScorpKing> Liono: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Linux+Unified+Kernel+?content=75484
<BluesKaj> unagi, ppl are switching to pidgin, dunno for sure, don't use IM much
<BluesKaj> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Liono> ok
<Liono> do you vote vmware  or qemu for playing games in terms of performance
<Authority> unagi: can you pastebin the output of
<nosrednaekim> Liono » vmware or virtualbox
<Authority> 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices'
<blekos> hi, in every tutorial I look for back up with I tar I see I should exclude /mnt directory, but nobody refers to /media directory why is that?
<nosrednaekim> Liono » but niether can do 3d accel
<Authority> unagi: and your xorg.conf
<Liono> nosrednaekim sure?
<nosrednaekim> blekos » /media is, AFAIK, not a very standard location to be mounting things, but ubuntu uses it anyway :)
<nosrednaekim> Liono » yup.
<Liono> then what can do 3d acceleration?
<nosrednaekim> Liono » WINE
<blekos> which is best wmware or virtualbox?
<nosrednaekim> vbo IMO
<nosrednaekim> *vbox
<Liono> nosrednaekim any thing else?
<nosrednaekim> Liono » for windows games?not as far as I know
<Liono> nosrednaekim you said vbox cant do 3d acc
<AndreSTC> ANy1 know what may be causing this? http://putimg.net/uploads/1203366213DSC01347.JPG Im getting this screen when kde is loaded, thats the login screen. It just happened to my notebook...
<nosrednaekim> Liono » uhh yeah....
<Liono> any alternative to wine ?
<nosrednaekim> Liono » Cedega,which you have to pay for
<seren_> anyone using strigi right now ?
<Liono> nosrednaekim vmware can do 3d accel.
<nosrednaekim> Liono » really? I did not know that... could give me a link for that?
<benbread> Hey i just changed from kubuntu x86 to AMD64, at least i think i did - is there an easy way to find out which archetecture i'm using? Thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> benbread » uname -a
<dhq> what is the next release of kubuntu
<Authority> Liono: hardware acceleration requires direct access to hardware, which virtulization is explicity designed not to allow
<nosrednaekim> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<benbread> nosrednaekim: Thanks :D
<benbread> I'm assuming x86_64 is right
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » looking BTW
<Liono> nosrednaekim nemo told me that in ##linux
<Liono> Authority ^
<nosrednaekim> Liono » well, get nemo to get me a link.
<Authority> Liono: I use VMWare, it doesn't support hardware acceleration
<nosrednaekim> Authority » BTW.... VMware fusion for mac can do 3d accel
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim ?
<unagi> brb
<runlevelten> there's experimental hardware acceleration in vmware - I've used it
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » woah...
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim bad, huh?
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » thats screwed up..... does it flicker?
<AndreSTC> [nosrednaekim]: no
<Liono> nosrednaekim Authority vmware fusion does
<xerxes1358> What is the minimum disc requirement for Kubuntu + VmWare + Windows XP install ?
<Authority> Liono: so it seems.  but you can't run fusion on your kubuntu machine
<unagi> Authority: paste.stgraber.org/719
<xerxes1358> What is the minimum disc requirement for Kubuntu + VmWare + Windows XP install ? = OpenOffice.
<ScorpKing> xerxes1358: RAM for kubuntu + RAM for XP
<NickPresta> sub[t]rnl, you there?
<xerxes1358> ScorpKing, what do you mean
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358 » i'd say about 10 gigs to be safe
<unagi> xerxes1358: that depends on how much you want to give for xp
<xerxes1358> ok
<xerxes1358> unagi, I need to run Office 2007 in XP. I have 2.5gb ram.
<RogueJediX> Hey. I have two soundcards, but the one I'm using is not set as default. What should I do?
<ScorpKing> you'll need enough ram to run kubuntu and xp at the same time. say 512 for both so that's 1gb then
<unagi> 1/2 to 1 gig of ram and 8 or 10 gigs of space for the vmware
<unagi> Authority: are you still here?
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358 » thats plenty. does office2007 support windows 2000?
<xerxes1358> I dont think so
<Authority> unagi: you didn't configure evdev correctly.  try reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894 or pastebin /proc/bus/input/devices and I'll walk you through it
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok, cause 2000 uses fewer resources
<unagi> Authority: paste.stgraber.org/720
<AndreSTC> [nosrednaekim]: any idea?
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » does the screen flicker?
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » ah nm.. I see your answer now
<Jack111> hi
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » lets see if its a kde issue first... can you get into failsafe mode?
<Authority> unagi: is that a wireless mouse?
<nosrednaekim> (from KDM)
<AndreSTC> [nosrednaekim]: im new to all this linux stuff, can you be more specific :/ ?
<Jack111> i have got the problem that i can neither watch youtube vids nor eg use gmx to send text messages from konqueror
<unagi> yes Authority
<Jack111> the flash plugin is installed
<unagi> whoa man dont flood
<nosrednaekim> Liono » heh... seems the latest version of VMware server does support 3d (albeit in extreme beta functionality
<unagi> lol
<BluesKaj> !flashissues | Jack111
<ubotu> Jack111: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<thomas_newbie__> how can i edit a file to change the default run level on boot?
<thomas_newbie__> which file?
<unagi> or was that a msg
<unagi> lol
<Liono> nosrednaekim thats not free
<oloughlin75> thomas_newbie__: you do NOT want to be root.
<Authority> unagi: that was a /msg
<nosrednaekim> Liono » I think you can get a renewable trial version...
<unagi> Authority: thats all i need in my xorg?
<RogueJediX> Any idea at all?
<thomas_newbie__> oloughlin75: no i want to change default run level
<Authority> unagi: replace your current mouse configuration with that
<unagi> Authority: should the name be Logitech v220?
<AndreSTC> [nosrednaekim]: im new to all this linux stuff, can you be more specific :/ ? How can i enter on failsafe mode ?
<nosrednaekim> Liono » seems its in workstation too...
<oloughlin75> thomas_newbie__: look in the User Management under system settings
<Authority> unagi: it has to match a name from /proc/bus/input/devices
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » on the KDM login screen, there is a sessions button, click it and select failsafe
<simon12> aoooww :( Any one understand why I get his when I run compiz in console? http://pastebin.ca/908922
<Authority> unagi: which in your case, would be "Logitech USB Receiver"
<AndreSTC> [nosrednaekim]: i cant see any buton...is there any hotkey?
<unagi> ok done
<unagi> restart kdm?
<Authority> unagi: you can change the Identifier to any string you want
<Authority> unagi: yep, fire X up
<unagi> k brb
<unagi> x still isnt firing
<thomas_newbie__> oloughlin75: how does user management have to do with that
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » should look like a little menu button...
<unagi> failed to initialize core devices
<unagi> fatal io error 104
<AndreSTC> [nosrednaekim]: i know, but i cant see it... my screen is fucked up
<Authority> unagi: start pastebin'ing  :-D
<unagi> !ohmy | AndreSTC
<ubotu> AndreSTC: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unagi> Authority: what do you want first
<AndreSTC> unagi sorry
<Authority> unagi: log file
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » oh.... you can't even get to the KDM login screen?
<unagi> Authority: paste.stgraber.org/721
<thomas_newbie__> anyone know how to change default run level?
<nosrednaekim> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AndreSTC> [nosrednaekim]: yea... the problem starts exactly at the kde login screen
<BluesKaj> !info runlevel
<ubotu> Package runlevel does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » ok, can you go ctrl+alt+f2 and get a text login?
<AndreSTC> [nosrednaekim]: yes, im there
<thomas_newbie__> BluesKaj: then what modifies on boot?
<unagi> is it possible to change the resolution of the terminal? :D
<AndreSTC> [nosrednaekim]: i logged in there as root
<BluesKaj> thomas_newbie__,http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/howlinuxworks/linux_hlrunlevels.html
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » cd to your home DIR
<xerxes1358> Ok guys I am burning Kubuntu now. Finally moved everything from laptop to External HD
<xerxes1358> 20 minutes left to install Kubuntu :)
<unagi> xerxes1358: id like to reformat but im afraid i wont save everything
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim done
<thomas_newbie__> BluesKaj: but i can't find any /etc/inittab file
<Elvanor> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu latest version
<Elvanor> my wifi network does not work
<oloughlin75> Elvanor: you might need to use ndiswrapper
<Elvanor> The driver is correctly loaded but I can not get iwconfig to associate to my AP
<oloughlin75> !ndiswrapper | Elvanor
<ubotu> Elvanor: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Elvanor> oloughlin75: no, the driver is OK
<oloughlin75> oo
<Elvanor> iwconfig shows up the interface
<lc> hello
<Elvanor> but iwconfig key MYKEY does not associate...
<lc> please help, this is urgent
<lc> anyone?
<Liono> how about play station games. i think linux would have an emulator. pcsx i think?   dont you think playstaion games are much better than windows games?
<lc> hello
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim im on my home dir
<Dragnslcr> !ask | lc
<ubotu> lc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » yeah ok...i'm trying to figure out what to do
<DexterF> hi
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim oh, ok. take ur time
<oloughlin75> Liono: you could give pcsx a shot
<DexterF> is there anything like ebay turbolister for linux?
<lc> please help, kde just got deleted while resizing resolution. How do i get it back?
<xerxes1358> unagi, are you on windows ?
<lc> ok?
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » lets try moving your .kde run "mv .kde .kde-backup"
<DexterF> lc: nothing got deleted, the X server crashed obviously (the graphical system). what happens when you just restart?
<nosrednaekim> lc » I don;t think it got DELETED
<lc> black screen, when i run kde, it says no such command
<Liono> oloughlin75 ok
<nosrednaekim> lc » run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<BluesKaj> DexterF, ebay turbolister , does it run in a browser
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim done
<DexterF> BluesKaj: uh.. highly unlikely
<DexterF> ebay web interface != TL
<lc> no such file or directory
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim should i restart?
<lc> i have restarted x, restarted pc...
<DexterF> lc: this is a little odd, indeed. all you did was change the screen res?
<lc> i cant get it to run as root
<lc> yes
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » no, just run "/etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<lc> when i run sudo apt-get install kde
<Elvanor> Ha , I got it working by running kdenetworkmanager
<lc> have done
<misticwarrior> hey
<misticwarrior> how to stop a module like ndiswrapper ?
<lc> 135(?) packages NEW
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » :)
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim restarted, but the thing is still the same
<DexterF> lc: did you mess with sources.list? ran upgrades?
<Elvanor> nosrednaekim: strange that manual configuration via iwconfig on the command line did not work
<lc> no, but i have changed before
<Elvanor> Now I need to install some languages
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » ok... something with X then. run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Elvanor> how do I do that?
<Authority> unagi: I don't know man, I don't see anything wrong...
<lc> yes, ran upgrades
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » do you have encyrption?
<Elvanor> When I installed Kubuntu I selected  Russian and it said my whole system would be in russian
<Elvanor> but it is in english now
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » and run "mv .kde-backup .kde"
<Elvanor> nosrednaekim: encryption?
<Elvanor> my wifi has a WEP key yes
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » WPA, WEP
<Elvanor> WEP
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » thats why it didn't work :)
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim it said xserv-xorg is not installed
<Elvanor> nosrednaekim: why?
<Elvanor> I did specify the key
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » xserver-xorg
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » oh... ok. well, sometimes it gets the size of the key messed up.
<lc> still not working, tried all that you have said so far
<oloughlin75> Elvanor: you can change the language in System Settings -> Regional and Language
<Elvanor> I am new to Kubuntu, but am fairly advanced in Linux ( I am a Gentoo dev)
<DexterF> lc: weird. got a fast line? then I'd say go and reinstall the packages. perhaps the filesystem really took a dent
<Elvanor> oloughlin75: when I go to that place only one language is displayed, English
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » you've connected with iwconfig before?
<lc> ya, wierd, but do i just plug in ethernet and go?
<lc> it is laptop
<oloughlin75> Elvanor: click install new language
<Elvanor> nosrednaekim: yeah, all the time with my gentoo boxes
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim all done
<Elvanor> oloughlin75: install new language does not show anything more than english
<Elvanor> let me try again now that I have the network
<DexterF> lc: well..  mostly... tho if you got the DVD or CD you can use that again, too. unless you already got updates via the web
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » try restarting kdm
<lc> i put the cd in and tried apt-get, but it failed
<DexterF> lc: you didn't change res while upgrading to a new version of kubuntu in the background, didn't ya?
<oloughlin75> Elvanor: there should be a list. :/
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » there should be a "add language" button
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim damn, i love you =)
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim working fine now
<lc> no, just changed res
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim thanks a lot.
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: the add language is only for installed languages
<Elvanor> the add language button does not show more than english
<oloughlin75> need to install new language
<DexterF> lc: you're in win now?
<Elvanor> Maybe I need to run apt-get something?
<lc> no, mandriva machine
<Elvanor> because the list is empty...
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » oh.. and there is a "install languages" button ont he bottom
<Elvanor> yes, that's the one I clicked
<oloughlin75> Elvanor: is Russian in Slecet System language?
<Elvanor> oloughlin75: yes, it is
<oloughlin75> can you select it?
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Does anyone know how to disable compiz from autostarting using the terminal?
<Elvanor> I can, but it does not change anything
<DexterF> lc: ok. well, plug in the cat5, use your fav editor to hack up /etc/apt/sources.list (can paste you mine if you want) and reinstall kde. are you on 7.04 or 7.10?
<lc> i would just reinstall system, but i've downloaded tons of apps, over 8gb, and won't remember them all
<lc> 7.10
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » have you run "apt-get update" yet?
<lc> i heve one cat5 so i will be right back... hold this line
<Elvanor> nosrednaekim: no
<Elvanor> Should I?
<DexterF> lc: well, you just reinstall packages so you wont lose any data you donwloaded unless the fs is borked. you didn't dl 8gb of linux packages manually, right?
<AndreSTC> is there an easy way to look what drives need to get updated?
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » yeah... to update your package lists
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » drives?
<lc> ywes
<lc> using synaptic
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim drivers
<lc> brb
<nosrednaekim> NorthByNorthWest » it shouldn't start automatically unless you put a link to it in Autostart
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » oh, you lost your 3d accel?
<DexterF> why on earth does someone use synaptic when he can have adept? :)
<simon12> Please help me run compiz. :( I started trying 28 hours ago, I cant get it to work.
<Elvanor> I just did apt-get update
<oloughlin75> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<NorthByNorthWest> nosrednaekim: well... I cant find .kde/Autostart
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim no no... the thing is that the notebook is new, i want to know if i have everything up-to-date here...
<Elvanor> but I think the only sources are in the CDROM
<Elvanor> are the network repos available by default?
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim or if there is any driver i can update..
<simon12> WHen I run "compiz" in the console it says: http://pastebin.ca/908922
<Elvanor> if no, where do I add them?
<simon12> I dont understand...
<NorthByNorthWest> nosrednaekim: (I have a fresh install... enabled Desktop Effects and now the screen is black when loggin in... am in terminal now)
<DexterF> oloughlin75: thought 7.10 has compiz-fusion by default?
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » ah ok, well "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" should update everything, but I doubt there are any updated drivers
<oloughlin75> DexterF: nope
 * DexterF is puzzled
<oloughlin75> compiz doesnt run that good in KDE
<oloughlin75> its un ubuntu i think though
<DexterF> ah
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » you may have to disable the CDrom repo, edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<NickPresta> oloughlin75, compiz-fusion runs fine for me, in KDE. It has been for the last year or so :)
<DexterF> NickPresta: nv or ati?
<thomas_newbie__> do i have to parition my data to create a logical volume?
<oloughlin75> NickPresta: A lot of people have problems -- including me :/
<NickPresta> DexterF, nvidia, of course :)
<NickPresta> oloughlin75, what sort of problems? What card?
<DexterF> nyah nyah nyah :)
<unagi> can anyone help me figure out why my side buttons do not send signals to xev?
<Authority> welcome back unagi
<oloughlin75> NickPresta: nvidia, lots of random crashes
<unagi> ty Authority
<oloughlin75> well not a lot, but occasionally windows would disappear
<DexterF> unagi: xog.conf properly set up?
<DexterF> *xorg.conf
<unagi> i guess
<unagi> set up enough for my mouse to work
<thomas_newbie__> do i have to parition my data to create a logical volume?
<unagi> what set up am i looking for
<lc_> ok im back
<oloughlin75> thomas_newbie__: you need to split up your hard drive, but if you do it correctly you will not lose any data
<lc_> was it Dresken_ i was talkingto before?
<Jack111> hi
<unagi> =/
<lc_> lc is now lc_
<lc_> kde problem... remember
<unagi> DexterF: ?
<Jack111> eventhough in kcontrol konq has in file assocatiions in directory and sys directory the highest rank,links are still opened by firefox and ff seems to be the default browser
<DexterF> unagi: ?
<unagi> i guess i have it set up right, enough for my mouse to work, what set up am i looking for DexterF
<DexterF> unagi: button mapping in xorg.conf
<unagi> more info?
 * Liono needs maximum gaming support in linux . for windows games and playstation games. any final suggestions? and what things should i keep in mind before buying new computer and hardware . mainly for gammings?
<DexterF> somehting like...  Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5" , but there's gotta be more if you have more than 3 buttons and a wheel
<lc_> liono, try tremulous
<lc_> and planeshift
<nosrednaekim> Liono » for windows games... windows is still best :)
<lc_> lol
<lc_> nosrednaekim>> have you seen Dresken
<Liono>  i have a net cafe. and for security reasons. i cant run windows. iam happy with linux
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr ?
<unagi> zaxismapping is the up and down of the mouse wheel right DexterF?
<DexterF> unagi: yup
<nosrednaekim> lc_ » I think you mean DexterF
<lc_> aha
<lc_> maybe
<lc_> yes
<DexterF> lc_: hows it comming?
<unagi> what would the option for left and right be
<jpatrick> !enter | lc_
<ubotu> lc_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DexterF> unagi: good question: google
<lc_> great, the cable is fine, and it will be done it around 6mins
<unagi> ive tried google
<unagi> many times
<oloughlin75> Is there a way to make the album cover on the OSD in amarok bigger?
<DexterF> lc_: still odd. used a funny file system?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » not AFAIK
<lc_> sorry, ive never properly used irc before, so im not sure of all ettiquete
<oloughlin75> sad ;(
<aldaek> i installed teamspeak server from apt-get... where do i go to set up the settings?
<lc_> no ext3, just areally wierd happening. Im quite new to linux, but still
<Elvanor> nosrednaekim: ok, russian installed now
<Elvanor> all the sources were commented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DexterF> unagi: first google hit for "side buttons mapping xorg.conf" is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto - have a look at that
<Elvanor> I uncommented, upgraded, then could install russian
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » what version are you using?
<Elvanor> 7.10, latest
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: spliting up the artist and song on different lines works!
<unagi> DexterF: that wiki is very vague
<unagi> imwheel nore xev see the side action
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » I was going to say try making the font bigger
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » thats weird.
<Authority> unagi: have you installed lomoco?
<Elvanor> I think I know why
<unagi> !lomoco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lomoco - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Elvanor> during the install, the network was unavailable
<unagi> !info lomoco
<lc_> DexterF>> the command apt-get install kde is giving me loads more packages than i had before.
<ubotu> lomoco (source: lomoco): Logitech Mouse Control for USB mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0beta1+1.0-5 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Elvanor> so the installer disabled all that
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » ah... thats possible.
<Elvanor> Apparently, it is better to have network support during the install.
<DexterF> unagi: it is? I find it quite exhaustive, then again I never had more than 3 mouse buttons :)
<Elvanor> nosrednaekim: I am impressed by Kubuntu, btw
<Elvanor> nice little distro
<nosrednaekim> yeah... it will automattically fetch the package lists and all.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<unagi> then you wouldnt need that wiki would you DexterF
<lc_> i lobe kubuntu, coming from windows, then from mandriva
<Elvanor> Gentoo will remain my distro of choice of course, but for a fast install, Kubuntu is very nice
<unagi> ok lomoco is installed now what
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » now go tell my brother that....;)
<Authority> unagi: lomoco -i
<lc_> 30 secxonds until i get kde back!
<DexterF> no, I just dug it up to demonstrate google does the job. the info there looked good to me. well, try that lomoco thingy....
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » am64 arch tester for gentoo ;)
<Elvanor> nosrednaekim: I was on amd64 for a long time on Gentoo
<Authority> unagi: does that return a seemingly reasonable response?
<Elvanor> then switched to x86]
<unagi> 003.002: 046d:c51b Unsupported Logitech device: Unknown
<ubuntu> Helo
<Elvanor> for a reason unknown to me the amd64 profile was running like 5 times slower than the x86 one
<ubuntu> Hello
<DexterF> Elvanor: why? a64 no good?
<Elvanor> I think it was kernel related
<oloughlin75> Elvanor: what is gentoo like?
<nosrednaekim> in kubuntu, I cannot see a performance difference
<Elvanor> DexterF: unfortunately, amd64 was awful for me
<Authority> unagi: oooh, that doesn't look good
<Elvanor> oloughlin75: it's a nice distro if you like to custmoize everything
<DexterF> unagi: what mouse is that anyway?
<lc_> bummer, dexterF>> i take it just saying 'kde' would give me 3.5, not 4.0?
<unagi> logitech v220
<Elvanor> oloughlin75: like, you have total control
<Elvanor> It's also very nice because it has *tons* of packages in repositories
<DexterF> Elvanor: and total 100% cpu usage from gcc ;)
<oloughlin75> lol
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » take a look at our repositories ;)
<Elvanor> nosrednaekim: they probably are very good too, I dont doubt it
<nosrednaekim> but yeah.. gentoo is smokin fast....
<abortd> hm
<Elvanor> but probably still less stuff than gentoo's repos
<nosrednaekim> Elvanor » yeah its kinda hard to compare numbers since ubuntu splits things up into -dev packages
<Elvanor> DexterF: 100% cpu usage only one hour per week is not too bad... :)
<xerxes1358> How do I forece Kubuntu to install a MINIMAL install
<oloughlin75> xerxes1358: no such thing!
<lc_> lc_ is still here
<oloughlin75> :)
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358 » use the alternate installer
<Authority> xerxes1358: what is minimal?
<DexterF> xerxes1358: get slackware :)
<oloughlin75> xerxes1358: if you want minimal, fluxbuntu is quite small
<DexterF> or DamnSmallLinux
<xerxes1358> I dont need all the extra software. Do I have to manually uninstall them?
<DexterF> xerxes1358: but it has to be kubuntu? and: *what* extra software?
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358 » there really isn't much extra software unles you are using the DVD
<xerxes1358> like HP printer software for printers etc.. or games
<Jack111> hi
<lc_> DexterF: kde still says command not found, even after installing all lde packages through apt
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358 » well, you can uninstall that stuff easily
<Dave> help, i have no taskbar!!
<Jack111> i remember there was a shortcut to select two apps and split the screen giving each half and half
<DexterF> lc_: oO  well.... what does   which startkde  give you?
<Jack111> can someone help?
<DexterF> Dave: alt+f2, run "kicker"
<lc_> dexterf: unable to start display ''
<Dave> DexterF: then what?
<DexterF> lc_: are you remotely logged in to the broken machine?
<DexterF> Dave: then it should reappear
<lc_> no, logged in on command line
<Dave> DexterF: tried that nothing
<unagi> can anyone here help me figure out why xev doesnt get a signal from my side mouse buttons?
<nosrednaekim> Dave » you may need to do "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<DexterF> Dave: entire taskbar gone?
<Dave> yes
<DexterF> ah, try as nosrednaekim says
<lc_> oh dear, now saying kpersonaliser cannot connect to X server - over and over again
<Dave> ok
<DexterF> lc_: kpersomaliser?! what should even call that...?
<lc_> i dont know, but is flooding the screen
<xerxes1358> Is Kubuntu (much) faster / slower than ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358 » about the same
<DexterF> xerxes1358: nah. all buntus are kinda slow imho
<unagi> does anyone here have a 5 button mouse that works with kubuntu?
<xerxes1358> DexterF: I should install it for my gf. She likes slow.
<Dave> nosrednaekim: you ROCK...Thanks it worked, what happened?
<DexterF> unagi: treid adding  "Option "ButtonMapping"         "1 2"  ?
<lc_> DexterF: any further ideas, really pissing me off now
<nosrednaekim> Dave » just restarted kicker(the panel)
<DexterF> lc_: thinking
<unagi> 1 and 2?
<lc_> DexterF: kk
<DexterF> unagi: that mouse has a left and right button you said? thats two buttons to me
<Dave> nosrednaekim: thanks again
<unagi> it has 5 buttons
<aldaek> grr
<aldaek> now wheres the firewall settings
<|Dreams|> is wine doors any good?
<nosrednaekim> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DexterF> unagi: well, the PS2 protocol should cover the usual three
<nosrednaekim> |Dreams| » heard good things about it
<unagi> DexterF: which would be great if i only needed 3 buttons, i have 5
<|Dreams|> ok thats ok then i have it installed
<aldaek> doesnt it use a new fw?
<|Dreams|> lol
<nosrednaekim> aldaek » apparmor?
<DexterF> unagi: and thats why I point out the extra line with button 1 and 2
<unagi> you lost me
<aldaek> yes.... isnt that installed by default?
<DexterF> "button 1/2" should mean "button 1+2 *after* the usual 3"
<nosrednaekim> !apparmor| aldaek
<ubotu> aldaek: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<DexterF> i admit im guessign here but sound sane to me
<unagi> wont that confuse it with the normal 1 and 2
<DexterF> unagi: I dont think so
<unagi> button 1 and 2 are already mapped
<DexterF> unagi: ok, no idea then
<unagi> 1 and 2 is left and middle
<DexterF> no, left and right. middle is 3. at least should be.
<unagi> in windows it is
<DexterF> lc_: what if you run the kdm restart now?
<unagi> in linux middle is 2 right is 3
<Dave> nosrednaekim: what would cause the problem i had(so i know not to do it in the future)
<nosrednaekim> Dave » its really not predictable.... just a crash.
<Dave> ok
<nosrednaekim> Dave » I haven't seen any pattern at least
<lc_> DexterF: Still no, startkde just says no x
<DexterF> lc_: not startkde, umm.. wait...
<Dave> seemed a website did it
<xerxes1358> Ok I have a 80gb harddrive. What is a good partitioning ?
<DexterF> lc_: the line about kdm... cant find it right now...
<lc_> DexterF: kdm restart does not work eiter
<xerxes1358> what partitions do I need
<DexterF> lc_: odd. installign kde should have drawn X as a dependency. maybe run sudo dpkg --configure -a to repair the package database, then try and reinstall some minor kde part or an app
<lc_> [4]DexterF: could it be x, and if so, what do i do to restart [/4]
<lc_> aha
<DexterF> xerxes1358: I'd go for 10GB root, 4GB var, rest home for a desktop system
<DexterF> ah, and 1-2gb swap ofc
<xerxes1358> ok
<xerxes1358> does the order matter ?
<xerxes1358> first swap ?
<DexterF> doesnt really matter a lot
<BluesKaj> swap last , is traditional
<xerxes1358> ok
<DexterF> BluesKaj: faster angular velocity in outer tracks?
<Authority> unagi: you may want to join #lomoco and see if they can help
<mad_> About to go postal... fresh install, and go to adept to fetch updates, and it just keeps saying another session is running, no matter what i do, reboot, attempt to resolve, nothing... comes up says unlocking, then goes to a debug screen, then closes... clues? hints? hammer?
<Jack111> hey
<xerxes1358> what is the best and Fastest File system out there ?
<BluesKaj> maybe if it was oldtime vinyl , DexterF
<unagi> ty
<Jack111> when i have eg 4 apps in the kicker bar, is there a way to select them and to split the screen between them?
<DexterF> BluesKaj: then it deosnt matter :)
<Dave> grrr... my taskbar is gone again
<Jack111> i remember that was possible
<DexterF> lc_: outta ideas. what does which X say?
<lc_> ?
<DexterF> the command. just    which X
<lc_> DexterF: ' ' doesn't say
<DexterF> ?
<unagi> does anyone know of reasons why xev might not recieve my side button signal?
<BluesKaj> DexterF, partiton editors are easier to use with smaller partitions at the end of the drive
<lc_> DexterF: new idea. how do i back up all programs and files to external drive
<Dave> whats the command to restart the kicker?
<DexterF> lc_: I like mc :)
<DexterF> Dave: dcop kicker kicker restart  iirc
<Dave> thanks
<ecue> hi i'm trying to install my compiz
<ecue> i followed all instructions and got the advanced settings manager to work
<lc_> DexterF: just got mc, how do i use
<ecue> but still no cube no window effects
<mad_> I'm assuming i'm the only person in the freeworld that is having adept crash continually on multiple systems, different configs..:/
<Dave> theres a big bug in the autohide feature
<DexterF> lc_: simply call it from command line. switch tabs with "tab", copy=F5, move =F6, "insert" marks/unmarks
<lc_> kk, so if i just copy /usr
<DexterF> lc_: umm, you plan to reinstall?
<lc_> cos home is seperate partion (YAY)
<lc_> yes
<DexterF> lc_: backup /home, kill everything else
<lc_> nooo, i need to save the packages
<DexterF> lc_: and those 8gb, wherever you put them
<lc_> ok
<thomas_newbie__> could someone help me with logical volume management? i don't wanna mess up my comp
<xerxes1358> Ok guys I am installing
<DexterF> lc_: lemme ask again, why did you download 8gb of packages manually?
<lc_> if they all installed to normall location, that would be /usr/ right?
<lc_> using synaptic
<BluesKaj> thomas_newbie__, DL and burn GParted Live CD partition editor , it's simple and easy to use.
<DexterF> lc_: seriously, just reinstall them with adept or aptitude or synaptic if you absolutely want to after the reinstall.
<lc_> so dont backup /usr/
<ecue> anybody?
<DexterF> lc_: you could make a list of installed packages and write them to a text fiel, so you can aptitude to tell to install those packages again after you restored /home
<DexterF> lc_: no, no usr. it seems broken anyway
<lc_> ok, is there a way of making a list of packages in to a text file?
<ubuntu> elo
<dimsby24> hello\
<DexterF> ecue: there's a compiz channel on this serv
<DexterF> lc_: yes... with dpkg I'd say...
<DexterF> but how...
<dimsby24> hello does anyone know how to get kopete working
<lc_> im installing icewm so that i can work with a gui
<dimsby24> it keeps on coming up with crash handler
<DexterF> lc_: dpkg -l
<dimsby24> ??????????
<lc_> aha, "Can't open display: <none>. X must be running and $display set"
<xerxes1358> How do you guys watch .wmv streams and listen to radio?
<lc_> there is a pointer
<DexterF> lc_: redirect the output to a file with like dpkg -l > /home/lc/list.txt or so
<dimsby24> any1 know?
<DexterF> xerxes1358: kaffeine and beep-media-player, but that only my choice
<dimsby24> please advise
<dimsby24> thanks
<DexterF> dimsby24: kubuntu version?
<oloughlin75> i use the mplayer plugin for streaming, and dont listen to the radio much
<DexterF> dimsby24: any accounts set up so far?
<BluesKaj> dimsby24, type kopete in the konsole and post the error on pastebin
<mad_> About to go postal... fresh install, and go to adept to fetch updates, and it just keeps saying another session is running, no matter what i do, reboot, attempt to resolve, nothing... comes up says unlocking, then goes to a debug screen, then closes... clues? hints? hammer? or a possible way of closing adept alternately or forcing it to go? any fix would be appreciated...
<dimsby24> kubuntu7.10
<DexterF> lc_: yes, I geuss X is broken as well
<dimsby24> i set up 1 account
<DexterF> mad_: "debug screen"? *who* comes up with this?
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | mad_
<ubotu> mad_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DexterF> dimsby24: acc type?
<dimsby24> msn
<dimsby24> i have it onmy desktop and noo problems
<dimsby24> buit i installed it on the laptop
<lc_> DexterF: how do i start X
<dimsby24> and it play up?
<DexterF> dimsby24: could be a kopete bug. i think I heard sth about broken msn in latest kde... ask in #kde, my guess
<DexterF> lc_: startx :P
<dimsby24> oh thanks
<DexterF> lc_: or startkde for that matter
<lc_> errors, Fatal IO error 104
<BluesKaj> dimsby24, or perhaps #kopete
<dimsby24> hmmm
<dimsby24> im new to this world lol
<DexterF> lc_: yikes. make that list, backup home, reinstall, something is seriuosly borked there. ask smartctl to check the disk for health, too.
<dimsby24> i wqas using ubuntu before still am on my 3rd latop
<DexterF> bbiab
<ubuntu> error 15 : file not found error
<dimsby24> oh i managed to get my web cam to work perfectly
<BluesKaj> dimsby24, #kopete is a support chatroom
<lc_> stupid question, how do i make list.txt
<ubuntu> having problem with grub
<ubuntu> running now from live cd
<BluesKaj> BBL
<DexterF> ubuntu: we cant read your mind and see what you're doing or trying to accomplsih. elaborate more.
<lc_> DexterF: how to make the tyext file??
<xerxes1358> damn
<ubuntu> checked my partitions and sda1 ntfs /sda2 linux
<xerxes1358> I am regretting KDE already. I wish installed Gnome.
<DexterF> lc_: redirect the output to a file with like dpkg -l > /home/lc/list.txt or so
<lc_> yes, but says file does not exist
<ubuntu> have dual boot xp/kubuntu using one drive
<DexterF> xerxes1358: sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop. no problem
<xerxes1358> thanks
<oloughlin75> xerxes1358: you can install gnome too
<xerxes1358> Yeah that suits my needs better I think
<DexterF> disgusting ;)
<xerxes1358> Just waste of space though with kde
<xerxes1358> DexterF: he he
<ubuntu> anyway I can delete linux partition using live cd and reload kubuntu?
<oloughlin75> ubuntu sure
<lc_> how do i make the textfile???
<dimsby24> u people are way to advance for me
<oloughlin75> lc_ just a general file?
<dimsby24> llol
<ubuntu> want a clean install for grub is messed up
<lc_> yes
<DexterF> lc_: dude I told you twice. dpkg -l >> /home/somefile
<oloughlin75> lc_: you can right click on the desktop and create new -> text file
<xerxes1358> how much space does KDE take anyway ? I would like to keep amarok and k3b though. I like these 2
<lc_> ya, but it says file does not exist
<oloughlin75> xerxes1358: you can install them under gnome
<DexterF> lc_: then try >, not >>
<lc_> i have no desktop, i have no kde
<xerxes1358> oloughlin75: will they not require KDE base though?
<oloughlin75> the require a ton of libraries
<lc_> that is what i am typing#
<xerxes1358> YES! my install is complete.
<DexterF> lc_: > and >> redirect, so they create that file. it cant say "not found" on this
<oloughlin75> xerxes1358: when you install them, their dependancies will install too
<xerxes1358> ok
<lc_> i am soooo dumb.
<DexterF> you put << ?
<xerxes1358> this kde is too advanced for me.
<ubuntu> my grub is messed up, error 15 file not found
<lc_> my user name is luke not lc on my laptop!!! lol
<ecue> hi, can someone help me with compiz?
<DexterF> use the force, luke
<xerxes1358> brb rebooting
<lc_> oh, one othrething. it tookme ages getting my wireless working. i am sooo pissed
<oloughlin75> lc_: is it working?
<lc_> what?
<shawn_> heya
<ubuntu> can I delete my linux on live cd and reload?
<shawn_> yeah
<oloughlin75> ubuntu just reinstall and format
<ubuntu> have a dual boot and want to keep  xp
<shawn_> ubuntu will see the windows partition
<mad_> dual boot it with amithlon..:P
<ubuntu> I don't want to format for have  split drive with windows/kubuntu
<shawn_> you what
<mad_> I'm trying to dual boot kubuntu and amithlon
<shawn_> you need to format your intended linux partition
<ubuntu> can I delete using qparted  and then install with ubuntu see free space?
<shawn_> yeah if you delete it and put into free space no probs
<ubuntu> this will not mess with windows, right?
<fiendskull9> I put in my liveCD today, and kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu wont recognize my ethernet card
<shawn_> nope not if it is a seperate partition
<Xbehave> ubuntu, that could trash your windows system
<fiendskull9> lspci shows it, and lshw -C network shows it as unclaimed
<ubuntu> I tried install on live cd and wanted me to use my whole hard drive
<fiendskull9> and it was working fine yesterday
<Xbehave> o right i joined 1/2 way through i thought he was resizing the windows partition
<xerxes1358> Hi again
<shawn_> linux still has a way to go strange things happen :P
<shawn_> its like its keeping you on your toes all the time
<fiendskull9> shawn_: desktop point to click has a long way to go :P
<ubuntu> I originally installed windows on 80g with 80gig free space. Kubuntu was used to install on free space
<fiendskull9> linux is fine
<DexterF> shawn_: hell yes :)
<shawn_> its amazing just makes me laugh its like me vs ,y compyuter somtimes
<fiendskull9> shawn_: you vs ubuntu
<xerxes1358> DexterF: ok how did you I install Gnome again?
<rodrigo_> hola
<fiendskull9> i have problems on ubuntu i NEVER have on gentoo/slack
<rodrigo_> tengo un problema con kopete
<shawn_> I always beat ubuntu it all works now
<Xbehave> ubuntu, then you should be fine but theres always the chance it will suffer quantum fluctuations
<fiendskull9> rodrigo_: que es tu problema?
<shawn_> i have kubuntu actually
<xerxes1358> By the way guys. DUring install (where you type in user name and password) my screen was all messed. SUPER large fonts and everything misplaced. What is going on?
<Stoffer> I need to reformat my external hdd back to ntfs, but gparted won't do it.  Anything else I can use?
<fiendskull9> Stoffer: ntfs-3g might have a mkefs command concerning ntfs
<shawn_> sometimes i prefer to have small lite linux distros that make my new laptop run ridiculously fast
<fiendskull9> Stoffer: just use fat32 :P
<ubuntu> should I delete or format linux partition to install new installation?
<lc_> where do i find my external hdd Dexter?
<xerxes1358> lc_: mine gets detected when I plug it in
<Stoffer> fiendskull9, that's what I formatted it as, but I need the large filesize option of ntfs
<fiendskull9> shawn_: i have gentoo on this pentium 3 128mb ram laptop and its nice
<DexterF> lc_: bbiab
<fiendskull9> Stoffer: ah, well let me take a look hold on
<lc_> yes, but where in the file system
<shawn_> well good
<shawn_> linux is great for otherwise dead systems
<fiendskull9> Stoffer: sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/*whatever*
<Xbehave> ubuntu i think the installer makes you, not sure if you can get round it with the alt cd
<Stoffer> fiendskull9, I don't have an ntfs option for mkfs
<Xbehave> frinuxfr: how long does an update take tho?
<fiendskull9> Stoffer: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<fiendskull9> i think
<lc_> how do i mount using mc
<shawn_> sudo wretlers haha new game concept
<Stoffer> fiendskull9, I think it is installed already
<fiendskull9> Stoffer: well, do you still have the livecd? i know for a fact it has mkfs.ntfs
<fiendskull9> because im staring at it right now on my desktop box :P
<Stoffer> somewhere, yeah
<fiendskull9> hunt that baby down
<fiendskull9> because im not sure which package mkfs.ntfs comes with
<fiendskull9> brb
<shawn_> il tell you what intel hd audo control touch buttons are a pain to get working
<shawn_> grrrr
<tuba_> в какой пользовательской группе находятся все кде-шные утилиты для настройки убунты?
<linsux> xp forever!!!!
<fiendskull9> linsux: shhh
<linsux> :P
<fiendskull9> linsux: just because you dont have the competence to get things working doesnt mean you need to troll
<DexterF> lc_: plug in the drive. wait 5 seconds. run:   bklid | grep sd  . there should be one entry, sda1 or sda5 or such. mkdir /media/ext. then mount it with: sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdXY/ /media/ext. XY is the part you figured with blkid
<linsux> i do actually i have had lots of linux systems working
<linsux> im having a joke
<linsux> i love linux
<Stoffer> fiendskull9, I think mkntfs will work, I'm installing it now
<linsux> sometimes
<lc_> bklid not found
<DexterF> linsux: your joke sucks wet farts from dead pidgeons. troll somewhere else.
<linsux> so do your insults
<DexterF> lc_: sudo aptitude install blkid ?
<xerxes1358> What is the command for the EXPOSE like thing
<lc_> aaaagh my home is on seperate partition is that enough...
<oloughlin75> xerxes1358: alt + space
<xerxes1358> thanks
<oloughlin75> nvm
<oloughlin75> wrong thing
<fiendskull9> Stoffer: that sounds like its the package you need :)
<Stoffer> fiendskull9, formatting now, let's see if this'll work.... and if it does, I need to work on getting an ntfs external drive to mount in ubuntu
<oloughlin75> xerxes1358: that effect is in compiz, but i dont think there is anything in plain kde
<xerxes1358> oloughlin75: no thats not it.
<DexterF> lc_: that's even better! then we can back it up as a whole and restore after reinstall given you dont change the partition size
<linsux> plug it in :P
<xerxes1358> ah
<fiendskull9> Stoffer: if ntfs-3g is installed, just mount -t ntfs /dev/*whatever*
<fiendskull9> and then port that to /etc/fstab
<xerxes1358> oloughlin75: so I can have that expose like thing also in gnome?
<lc_> do i have to back it up
<linsux> yeah
<linsux> twice
<oloughlin75> yes xerxes1358
<xerxes1358> sweet
<DexterF> lc_: thats what we've talking about the past... half hour or so, right..?
<lc_> yes, but is it essential, i am really pissed off with all this crap right now
<linsux> my linux runs much faster than yours and im like its better than yours your damn rite
<fiendskull9> grrr, note to self - NEVER buy another motherboard with jmicron sata controller
<fiendskull9> linsux: hmmmm
<fiendskull9> linsux: your offly bothersome
<lc_> i have 15gb system space, 2gb swap, and whaterver is left of a 60gb drive for ghome
<linsux> im sorry il behave
<linsux> to much sugar
<DexterF> lc_: you can wipe it if you want and reinstall from scratch of course, your choice, just thought there's already data in home. yeah I can see this gets one riled up.
<fiendskull9> lc_: how much ram to you have?
<fiendskull9> *do
<lc_> 512mb
<fiendskull9> lc_: 1gb of swap should suffice, if oyu need the extra space
<fiendskull9> just throwing that out
<DexterF> not important now
<Arwen> gah, 7z -mx=9 EATS RAM LIKE CRAZY
<linsux> look on your ubuntu box it will have a licence key type it into google and it will tell you how much ram you need
<fiendskull9> Arwen: absolutely
<oloughlin75> at most you usually never need more than a gig
<lc_> will reinstalling wipe home
<fiendskull9> linsux: ...
<nosrednaekim> sweet... I have my mp3 player/external HD booting ubuntu, cept it autodetects X settings on every boot :)
<fiendskull9> linsux: you are horrificly unhelpful
<fiendskull9> nosrednaekim: sweet :)
<linsux> sorry again
<linsux> worked for me
<fiendskull9> haha
<fiendskull9> ok afk time
<DexterF> lc_: um, just comes to my mind, you can perfectly tell the install dvd/cd to install to your existing partitions and leacve /home intact by telling the installer not to format /home
<DexterF> geez why didnt I thin kof thsi earlier :D
<nosrednaekim> lc_: you can tell it to use your existing /home
<lc_> lol,
<linsux> dont you think linspire is hardcore linux!
<jussi01> !away > fiend`afk
<lc_> so if i just do that
<jussi01> linsux: please keep to the topic, or go to #kubuntu-offtopic to chat
<oloughlin75> linsux: its so hardcore its almost windows
<DexterF> I so totally need to run in overkill mode less :D
<linsux> ok il behave
<linsux> sooooo
<linsux> who like dsl
<nosrednaekim> lc_: yes, just do manual partitioning
<linsux> its mint
<lc_> then get annopyed trying to redo my broadcom wireless driver that has to have ndiswrapper compil;ed from source
<linsux> no its not mint i ment mint asin good
<lc_> and install all those huge programs.
<DexterF> tough call.
<nosrednaekim> linsux: please keep this on topic
<nosrednaekim> tanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<lc_> y/n as the command line says
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: are you the one doing the kubuntu session tomorrow?
<jussi01> no
<shawn_> shazam
<shawn_> sup
<lc_> dexter: do you think i should
<shawn_> my wireless hangs at 28% :(
<shawn_> hate knetwork manager
<lc_> YES OR NO
<nosrednaekim> shawn_: is it encrypted?
<fiend`afk> lc_: hes constructing an answer, be patient
<shawn_> nope i have had this problem before i just have to use wifi radar
<lc_> aha, but it is a simple, yes install, or no do some other crap
<fiend`afk> 6 different distro livecd's wondering why my network wasnt sending packets, and i come to realize my router is unplugged
<fiend`afk> sigh
<DexterF> lc_: dude dont shout at me
<nosrednaekim> shawn_: yeah, knetworkmanager is a pain sometimes
<lc_> kk
<fiendskull9> iwconfig ftw
<fiendskull9> brb
<nosrednaekim> fiendskull9: lol:)
<lc_> just getting annoyed at my laptop
<shawn_> yeah knetworkmanager is lame
<DexterF> lc_: yes or no what?
<shawn_> looks nice does shit
<lc_> can anyone tell me how to do colours?
<jussi01> !ohmy | shawn_
<lc_> yes or no install
<ubotu> shawn_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zombocom> how do I install kde4
<Zombocom> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<shawn_> sorry
<DexterF> lc_: id go for it. your installation seems hosed. just remember not to fromat /home in the installer
<jussi01> Zombocom: please note where the support is for that
<Zombocom> I will
<Zombocom> I won't come in here with problems
<hola> sameone is an expet to configure cam in kubuntu 7.10
<lc_> ok, thanks for all your help. You have tried very hard for me,
<DexterF> lc_: been there, too :) you're welcome
<shawn_> Mepis works with wireless ubuntu doesnt sighhh
<lc_> if anyone wants to contact me, go to www.opensourcesurfer.co.uk
<oloughlin75> Zombocom: the link tells you how to install it
<lc_> my site!!
<jussi01> shawn_: comments like that arent very helpful
<shawn_> niether are you
<shawn_> ooops soryyy
<DexterF> shawn_: wicd turned out to be rather the opposite: ugly but works
<shawn_> dont
<xerxes1358> some help me out here. It is becoming annoying right now. I am trying to install Gnome and I am getting this error:E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<shawn_> wicd??
<shawn_> wher ei get that
<jpatrick> xerxes1358: sudo apt-get update and try again
<oloughlin75> xerxes1358: just click ok, it doesnt matter
<DexterF> shawn_: google. not in repos yet.
<xerxes1358> oloughlin75: I cant click ok. It is text based
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: it can matter...
<shawn_> kool il try it
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: for the installation updates?
<xerxes1358> It has to download or install another 900mb. Maybe I should start a clean Ubuntu install ? Will that take less long ?
<shawn_> here is a question how come my laptop fan is so quiet in lux but goes mad in vista
<jussi01> shawn_: vista is much heavier
<xerxes1358> shawn_: I have EXACTLY the same problem with vista. My laptop burns my skin.
<oloughlin75> shawn_: linux might throttle down your CPU too
<lc_> vista needs so much more cpu, it makes your lappy cook!
<DexterF> shawn_: vista needs dx9 alone to draw its desktop :D
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358: you don't like KDE?
<shawn_> yeah linux just worried me at first i was like wheres the noise whats up
<xerxes1358> nosrednaekim: not really.
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358: if you don't like kde,a fresh ubuntu install might be better.
<xerxes1358> nosrednaekim: will that take less time ?
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358: what don't you like about it (mostly everything can be changed)
<nosrednaekim> xerxes1358: probably not, since you will have to reinstall
<DexterF> xerxes1358: depends on your line speed...
<xerxes1358> nosrednaekim: it is very crowded (my task bar) and the menus are confusing.
<shawn_> thing is vista could have been great im not one for bashing other os its either good or bad
<DexterF> xerxes1358: if you already got the disc, reinst might be faster.
<xerxes1358> DexterF: I have a 100mbit line. Speed is no problem
<Jack111> does anybody know how to split screen between the applications giving each equal desktop space
<xerxes1358> ok
<xerxes1358> I just reinstall then
<xerxes1358> brb
<oloughlin75> xerxes1358: you can organize the menus how you please and switch around the taskbar
<nosrednaekim> Jack111: thats what multiple desktops are for
<DexterF> xerxes1358: 100!! how? where? how much?
<xerxes1358> nah I just go to ubuntu. is exactly how I like the menu.
<shawn_> how long til windows has muliple desktops haha copy cats
<fiendskull9> DexterF: colleges and businesses often have 100 lines
<jussi01> shawn_: please make sure you keep ontopic. offtopic chatter in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<xerxes1358> DexterF: I pay 6.95 euros per month
<DexterF> xerxes1358: even in europe?! what ISP?
<Jack111> xerxes1358: ok, but still..does anybody know?
<nosrednaekim> Jack111: yeah, there was a program to do that... one sec.
<nosrednaekim> Jack111: check into wmctrl
<oloughlin75> is xorg the only windo system?
<Jack111> nosrednaekim: kdm, where would that be?in kcontrol?there is nothing
<nosrednaekim> Jack111: kdm? thats the login manager
<DexterF> oloughlin75: well... technically there's XFree86... but hardly anyone uses it anymore
<fiendskull9> DexterF: OpenBSD fanatics anonymous :P
<hola> is there someone extper to configure cam
<lupul> hi. does anyone know where i have to copy the fonts? in windows is control panel - fonts. but in linux?
<Jack111> nosrednaekim: as window manager i have the choice gdm or kdm, what did you mean?
<fiendskull9> lupul: i beleive the kubuntu control panel has a font installer
<jussi01> !fots | lupul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fots - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !fonts | lupul
<ubotu> lupul: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lupul> ok thanks
<lupul> i'll try
<fiendskull9> jussi01: your a good man jussi
<fiendskull9> :P
<oloughlin75> lupul: under appearence
<Arwen> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<nosrednaekim> Jack111: oh, choose kdm..... thats display manager
<nosrednaekim> not window manager
<Arwen> hmm? no mention of fonts there
<DexterF> fiendskull9: i got a bsd based firewall since the other day, still waiting for it to strangle me at night ;)
<lupul> in kcontrol there's no option to install fonts
<lupul> only to use those given
<fiendskull9> Jack111: Display managers are what controls the user sessions, window managers are what controls the dialogs on the screen :)
<ubuntu> !codecs
<Jack111> nosrednaekim: ok, so where should i chekc for the shortcut thanks fro clarifying
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oloughlin75> lupul: open system setting and click on appearance
<fiendskull9> DexterF: a few of my servers run FreeBSD
<fiendskull9> its a real b*tch
<lupul> ok
<lupul> done it
<lupul> thanks
<DexterF> fiendskull9: servers is one thing. tried on desktop, no go.
<Arwen> lupul, if you happen to have a Windows installation, you can do "cd /usr/share/fonts/truetype && ln -s <windows mount point>/WINDOWS/Fonts windows"
<Arwen> much faster than trying to download from the (unreliable) sf mirrors
<fiendskull9> DexterF: i briefly ran it on this laptop, it was alright, but ports is just a little to hectic imo (im a heavy gentoo user, and even it was too much for me :X)
<lupul> aha. got it thanks
<nosrednaekim> Jack111: what shortcut?
<Jack111> nosrednaekim: for eg splitting the screen between apps
<nosrednaekim> Jack111: ah right..... try getting and using the app "wmctrl" its heavily command line based, but should do what you are asking perfectly
<nosrednaekim> Jack111: compiz can also do that is I remember corectly
<hola> in which channel have i ask for to configure the cam
<DexterF> fiendskull9: well, hardware support doesnt match my needs. dvb devices and such.
<slow-motion> n8
<Strangelet> I cannot open .emerald files at www.kde-look.org using Konqueror, it only opens up the file in kwrite. How do I change this?
<nosrednaekim> Strangelet: .emeralds are to be used by emerald.
<Liono> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699029
<nosrednaekim> load them from the emerald theme manager
<Strangelet> nosrednaekim: I know, I went into kcontrol and set it to automatically open up via emerald theme manager. But the Konqueror keeps on using kwrite
<nosrednaekim> Strangelet: ah...ok, I don;t think the emerald theme manager can take a theme file as a argument
<nosrednaekim> I may be wrong though
<Strangelet> hm, I think it is something with the site
<Daisuke_Ido> open emerald, then add them as themes manually
<Daisuke_Ido> that's about it
<hola> is there someone extper to configure cam
<oloughlin75> !es | hola
<ubotu> hola: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gil620> hello
<oloughlin75> hey
<gil620> I am having problems with apt in both ubuntu and kubuntu
<gil620> it is freezing while loading the headers
<nosrednaekim> gil620: running apt-get update?
<gil620> it gets up to 19% then freezes
<snowdonkey> Hey, in the CompizConfig Settings Manager where to I set the number of sides of the Desktop Cube?
<nosrednaekim> gil620: or apt-get install?
<gil620> I use to use gos and it worked perfectly
<nosrednaekim> snowdonkey: general->horizontal desktop size
<hydrogen> err
<gil620> nosrednaekim: both
<hydrogen> a cube can only have four sides
<hydrogen> six I suppose
<hydrogen> its math d00d
<nosrednaekim> gil620: do you have only the standard repositories?
<nosrednaekim> hydrogen: lol
<snowdonkey> Great!  Thanks a lot.
<gil620> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> thats odd, could you pastebin what exactly apt-get update looks like?
<gil620> not sure what it could be... I use to use debian 6 years ago
<gil620> and I have never seen anything like this
<JoshOvki> debian and *ubuntu  are simular  expecialy as *ubuntu is based on debian
<DexterF> gtg
<gil620> http://pastebin.com/m3498a1fa
<oloughlin75> is there a command to install a package and its recommended packages?
<oloughlin75> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JoshOvki> gil620: can you pastebin you   /etc/apt/sources.list
<ere4si> sudo apt-get "packagename" oloughlin75
<NickPresta> oloughlin75, sudo apt-get install
<oloughlin75> thatll get the recommended packages in one step?
<oloughlin75> not the dependancies
<oloughlin75> the ones it say are recommended
<gil620> fuck
<gil620> I have the cd rom there
<NickPresta> !ohmy | gil620
<ubotu> gil620: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JoshOvki> lol
<NickPresta> oloughlin75, apt-get will automatically handle all the dependencies. Installing an application that requires other packages as dependencies is fine. apt-get will handle them
<oloughlin75> im not saying dependancies
<twosouls82> I think he wants to install all the recommended packages
<oloughlin75> usually when you install it says recommended packages: ...
<gil620> oloughlin75: there is a setting you can set for apt-get to install them by default
<gil620> oloughlin75: use to be a question when installing debian... a long time ago... so I do not remember now.
<NickPresta> Ah okay. I must be tired. :) oloughlin75, you can do `apt-cache show PACKAGE` and find the recommended packages. Install them at your leisure.
<gil620> JoshOvki: http://pastebin.com/d3ccef11f
<Authority> oloughlin75: i found this tidbit in the ubuntu forums, not tested:  aptitude has --with-recommends and --with-suggests
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: aptitude automatically installed reccomended packages
<gil620> err
<oloughlin75> ok
<oloughlin75> thanks
<gil620> I was using the main server but this package manager just swaped it a couple of minutes ago
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, ah okay. I don't use aptitude very often.
<oloughlin75> where emerald store its themes>?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: probably .emerald
<arcticpenguin380> is it normal for kubuntu boot in 18 secs?
<JoshOvki> gil620 whole lot of comments out (not that it should effect it) but ive never seen otenet.gr used before
<nosrednaekim> arcticpenguin380: no.... but thats great if it does :)
<Liono> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699029  need help. any one arround to check it
<nosrednaekim> Liono: is that you?
<Liono> nosrednaekim ya ?
<arcticpenguin380> it took 32 secs to boot on my p2 laptop compared to 53 secs on xp
<nosrednaekim> Liono: sounds like something you'll have to write yourself
<NickPresta> arcticpenguin380, with all the "default" services and such started up, Kubuntu takes approx. 20 seconds to boot up for me. If I use `bum` to disable stuff I don't need, I can get it below 20.
<gil620> err
<oloughlin75> how do i apply an emerald theme?
<Liono> nosrednaekim the PAM  doesnt logs succesful events
<nosrednaekim> gil620: redo your sources.list
<gil620> I am
<gil620> what is the main server
<gil620> archive.ubuntu.com?
<Flare183> !emerald | oloughlin75
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> gil620: there is a tool in adept to redo it for you
<JoshOvki> gil620 this is an old thread but might be worth a read    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169873
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: set it, and then run "emerald --replace"
<draik> !nvu
<ubotu> kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: its not doing anything
<draik> Hey there nosrednaekim
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: do i need beryl or compiz to use emerald?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: what isn't?
<gil620> dam this irc server... so much lag. 80 seconds counting!
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: yeah.. you need compiz
<oloughlin75> oo
<nosrednaekim> gil620: its not the server :)
<unagi_> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<JoshOvki> my lag is 221ms
<gil620> 140 seconds!
<unagi_> anyone wanna help me troubleshoot network printing?>
<gil620> this server is dead..........
<norml_advocate> whats better about the kde environment compared to gnome?
<norml_advocate> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
 * JoshOvki thinks gil620 is about to crash out
<norml_advocate> whats better about the kde environment compared to gnome?
<Tm_T> norml_advocate: more flexible and configurable
<JoshOvki> yet still depends on what you prefer
<norml_advocate> tm_t is it as easy to use?
<Tm_T> JoshOvki: true
<Tm_T> norml_advocate: depends, to me it's way easier to use
<NthDegree> norml_advocate: it's all integrated all the parts.. GNOME has consistency but not a high level of integration and code-reuse
<norml_advocate> what is code-reuse?
<JoshOvki> re using code
<nosrednaekim> norml_advocate: using the same code for serveral apps.... such as libraries
<norml_advocate> im downloading kde right now
<norml_advocate> here goes everything
<NthDegree> norml_advocate: I must admit KDE 4 isn't that impressive at the moment
<arcticpenguin380> it takes 20 secs to boot kubuntu on my box
<NthDegree> but KDE 3.5 is a real pleasure to use
<NickPresta> arcticpenguin380, is that bad?
<NthDegree> arcticpenguin380: what specs?
<arcticpenguin380> sempron 3800+ 2Gbs ram
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<norml_advocate> this is what i typed " sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<NthDegree> Fedora 8 took 8x as long to boot for me as Kubuntu does
<norml_advocate> is that kde?
<Tm_T> norml_advocate: yes
<NthDegree> norml_advocate: yeps that's the standard way to get all the stuff in Kubuntu
<NthDegree> and that includes KDE =]
<norml_advocate> should i get kde4?
<mrEiger> hi ALL!
<norml_advocate> is it better?
<NthDegree> not a great idea if you ask me
<NthDegree> KDE 4 has only just come out
<arcticpenguin380> vista takes almost 2 mins on my computer and after a hardpower off it turns to 10mins cuz chkdsk runs
<NthDegree> think Vista... when you think of KDE 4 for now ;-p
<arcticpenguin380> Im glad we have journalling fss on linux =D
<NthDegree> arcticpenguin380: then you're a newbie on Vista :P
<NthDegree> NTFS is journalled
<mrEiger> i've read that deb ormat has no support for LVM. is that trueth?
<norml_advocate> so its buggy glitchy painful and downright retarded
<norml_advocate> and its expensive
<Tm_T> nownow
<NthDegree> norml_advocate: all except the last bit.. for now
<NthDegree> it'll be fine when the next Kubuntu is out
<Tm_T> kids, this is _SUPPORT_ channel, not chatting channel ;)
<NthDegree> should work well with Hardy
<arcticpenguin380> i know NTFS is journalled but i ran chkdsk and it took 10 mins just to scan 40k files
<NthDegree> Tm_T: sorry ;-p
<norml_advocate> sorry tm_t
<NthDegree> arcticpenguin380: do a forced fsck on ext3 then :P
<Tm_T> #kubuntu-offtopic is for chatting ;)
<norml_advocate> where can i be a free spirit and talk about your precious kubuntu?
<NthDegree> and I mean a forced full check
<console_jockey> I'm installing kubuntu gutsy with the alternate CD.  I'm installing as a dual boot and I'm encrypting the kubuntu installation.  Since it's dual boot I have to partition manually.  I have created an encrypted root and an encrypted swap.  They both require a password.  Is there anyway to prompt once at boot instead of my having to enter the password for both partitions?
<norml_advocate> chat nazi!
<NthDegree> norml_advocate: #ubuntu-offtopic I think
<console_jockey> I hadn't considered it before now, but what if I have chosen the random key for the swap?
<NickPresta> #kubuntu-offtopic for the Kubuntu-offtopic channel :)
<console_jockey> would I have need to enter a passkey for the swap then?
<nosrednaekim> console_jockey: why are you encryptin swap?
<arcticpenguin380> i did and it took 5 mins on my 130GB partition with almost 200k files
<scjp_> i connected my external hard-drive but cannot see it
<console_jockey> nosrednaekim: becuase when I don't I get a warning from the install that the swap is not encrypted and it won't let me proceed
<nosrednaekim> ah....
<console_jockey> nosrednaekim: that and the error message makes a compelling arguement that an unencrypted swap leaves swap data volunerable...
<nosrednaekim> true....
<console_jockey> nosrednaekim: so it seems like a good idea to encrypt it.
<nosrednaekim> so enter two passwords at boot :)
<scjp_> i connected my external hard-drive but cannot see it
<console_jockey> nosrednaekim: but I guess my question is really about the passkey vs random key encryption... if I choose random key will I need to key a passkey?  Does the random key provide me with the key that I still need to key in at boot?
<console_jockey> nosrednaekim: and more to the point, when I install with the automated process on a machine that is not going to be dual-boot and I use encryption I find I only have one passkey... what's happening there?
<nosrednaekim> console_jockey: passkey may be better so you can access it even if you lose the ability to actually boot the partition.
<console_jockey> I'm not sure I'm clear on that last comment.  Given that it's a swap file I really don't want to be able to access it if I can't boot.  The root partition I would agree.
<nosrednaekim> console_jockey:I have no clue whats going on there.
<console_jockey> s/swap file/swap partition
<console_jockey> fair enough.  Anyone else care to take a crack?
<nosrednaekim> console_jockey: right... then make the swap one random key I geuss.... i'm kinda not sure how the whole encrypted partition thing works
<console_jockey> hmmm... I wonder if I can change the encryption on the swap file now that I've installed it... I suppose I could re-install ...
<nosrednaekim> console_jockey: you could always format swap. there isn't anything on there anyway.
<nosrednaekim> (of lasting importance)
<unagi_> can you set the print quality on a network printer from kubuntu
<oloughlin75> emerald themes look wonderful, except that the close/minimize/maximize buttons arent visible on ctive windows..
<nosrednaekim> unagi_: yes
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75: are you running compiz?
<unagi_> where is that option nosrednaekim
<Dr_willis> i tweaked the emerald themes so the buttons are more visible. :)
<eric__> Hi guys, should I ditch my ATI X1550 and get an Nvidia?
<Arwen> YES
<eric__> I'm having a ton of problems
<nosrednaekim> unagi_: under "preferences" next to teh printer select list box,
<oloughlin75> Dr_willis: whats the setting?
<eric__> Mainly I can't extend my desktop to my 2nd monitor
<unagi_> where exactly nosrednaekim im printing from the pdf viewer
<Dr_willis> oloughlin75,  setting? I just used the emreald theme tool and edited the themes as i liked. :)
<unagi_> oh
<unagi_> my bad i see
<nosrednaekim> unagi_: when you hit print, a dialog will pop up, in the top right of that window there is a button called preferences
<Dr_willis> oloughlin75,  i took an os-x type theme a  changed those nasty round buttons to be more normal squareish ones.
 * nosrednaekim did a nice rose vista theme
<Dr_willis> emerald is very nifty in the area of theme making/changeing
<eric__> Anyone have any suggestions for how to extend desktop to 2nd monitor for an ATI card?
<unagi_> nosrednaekim: i dont see quality in the preferences am i blind?
<Dr_willis> the interface is a litle weird.. but its got some power.
<nosrednaekim> unagi_: there should be "printout mode"
<pluviosity> hey everyone, in konqueror i have the "Open as tab in existing Konqueror when URL is called externally" option selected....but its not working....any ideas why or what i can do to get it to work?
<nosrednaekim> eric__: extend?no, all i've done is mirror
<oloughlin75> Dr_willis: i cant find the setting for the buttons!
<Dr_willis> oloughlin75,  i dont have emerald on this box. i recall going to edit/custimize them, then there was some change/set gfx that let you pick image files to use for the buttons
<oloughlin75> Dr_willis: nvm, i cant use pixmap buttons
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Oh the humanity of it all.. :)
<oloughlin75> has there always been a context help button in konversation next to the minimiz button?
<ibou> hi
<Dr_willis> hi
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ibou> is it possible to write an image (iso) on an usb flash memory ?
<ibou> with k3b ?
<the-erm> anyone here have folder called /usr/share/john
<the-erm> I was going over some cron stuff and found it.
<the-erm> I'm trying to figure out if I've been hacked.
<FuriousMojo> [18:53] <FuriousMojo> Is there anyone that can PM me and help me get my dual monitor setup workign.  I just want to extend my desktop to my 2nd screen.
<JoshOvki> the-erm: i havnt got one
<the-erm> really ... hmmm
<ibou> the-erm: me tooOOOOOOOoooooooo
<JoshOvki> whats in the folder?
<the-erm> ibou: you do have one?
<the-erm> It appears to be a password security checker.
<ibou> no, i haven't
<the-erm> I guess it's part of the john the ripper package ...
<the-erm> hmm.
<JoshOvki> the-erm: would make sence as its called john
<JoshOvki> i havnt used jtr in years
<the-erm> So the security of my system is still intact.
<the-erm> I was getting worried.
<norml_advocate> i have three files that are not downloading right now or maybe its just one and says it three times,    its called digikam
<norml_advocate> whats the deal?
<FuriousMojo> damn sub, looks like it wont let me PM you
<FuriousMojo> not registered
<the-erm> I'm good not hacked.
#kubuntu 2008-02-19
<sub[t]rnl> FuriousMojo➜ no problem, just need some info first
<sub[t]rnl> FuriousMojo➜ lspci |grep -i vga
<FuriousMojo> I have an ATI X1550 PCI-e
<FuriousMojo> ok
<xerxes1358> Is it possible once in Live Session (LiveDVD) do a net install ? anyone experience with this ?
<FuriousMojo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV505 [Radeon X1550 Series]
<the-erm> xerxes1358: I've never done a net install with kubuntu, usually you just install, and reboot, then update.
<FuriousMojo> sub?
<sub[t]rnl> FuriousMojo➜ yo, sorry doing work stuff too, ok, pastebin the output of xrandr -q as well
<FuriousMojo> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 400, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1024
<FuriousMojo> no problem
<sub[t]rnl> thats all it shows?
<FuriousMojo> default connected 1280x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<FuriousMojo> 1280x1024      76.0*
<unagi_> prince_jammys: you still here?
<sub[t]rnl> FuriousMojo➜ !pastebin it for me
<FuriousMojo> yes, and the other res. which don't have a start
<sub[t]rnl> !pastebin > FuriousMojo
<FuriousMojo> gotcha
<FuriousMojo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56563/plain/
<sub[t]rnl> plug in your second monitor and turn it on, then run xrandr -q again
<FuriousMojo> :-(
<FuriousMojo> It's plugged in, on
<FuriousMojo> just mirroing at the moment
<FuriousMojo> I'd like to drag content to it
<sub[t]rnl> ok, no problem
<sub[t]rnl> wait 1
<FuriousMojo> k
<unagi_> any idea why my side buttons are reversed?
<sub[t]rnl> FuriousMojo➜ go ahead and edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and in Section "Screen", under SubSection "Display" add 	Virtual 2048 2048
<sub[t]rnl> FuriousMojo➜ alt + f2 kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you need the hand holding :p)
<FuriousMojo> I found out about that file myself earlier...
<FuriousMojo> let me undo my previous changes
<sub[t]rnl> back that up first bro
<FuriousMojo> will do
<FuriousMojo> I did before :-)
<sub[t]rnl> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.backup}
<FuriousMojo> nice
<FuriousMojo> 1 sec
<unagi_> what maps the mouse buttons in kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> !mouse | unagi_
<ubotu> unagi_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<unagi_> that doesnt answer my question sub[t]rnl my side buttons are reversed
<FuriousMojo> ok done
<sub[t]rnl> unagi_➜ check your xorg.conf and Option          "ZAxisMapping"
<sub[t]rnl> FuriousMojo➜ have the virtual line added?
<FuriousMojo> Yes
<sub[t]rnl> ah, you registered.. hehe ok pm's
<FuriousMojo> :-)
<unagi_> i dont have zaxismapping sub[t]rnl
<israel> hi there
<Liono> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699029  need help. any one arround to check it
<unagi_> can anyone tell me what maps out mouse keys in ubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> !mouse | unagi_
<ubotu> unagi_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sub[t]rnl> (it tells you in the page, I just read it)
<unagi_> sub[t]rnl: my imwheelrc is configged correctly, the actual button is mapped wrong
<unagi_> ie mouse 6 is 7 and 7 is 6
<unagi_> am i missing something else?
<FuriousMojo> sub, no go man
<unagi_> brb
<FuriousMojo> I could barely see my mouse cursor
<FuriousMojo> I had to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after rebooting
<sub[t]rnl> FuriousMojo➜ Add the virtual line again, the pastebin your xorg.conf so I can look at it
<FuriousMojo> sure
<unagi_> sub[t]rnl: ok man i dont get it
<sub[t]rnl> unagi_➜ :/ me either.
<unagi_> sub[t]rnl: i didnt have zaxismapping so i added it with 6 and 7, didnt work, switched it to 7 and 6, didnt work
<unagi_> sub[t]rnl: so what in that link am i suppose to be looking at
<biovore> I think mouse wheel are normaly 4 and 5
<unagi_> not the wheel, the side buttons
<sub[t]rnl> they are
<biovore> ah...
<sub[t]rnl> unagi_➜ don't know, sorry
<biovore> might need to remap mouse buttons..
<biovore> what mouse you got?
<unagi_> logitech z220
<unagi_> im trying to figure out how to remap
<unagi_> everyone keeps pointing me to !mouse
<biovore> xmodmap -e 'sadfasdfasdf'
<biovore> google on xmodmap mouse
<dwm_> Running xev from a terminal window lets you click in the window it opens and see what mouse button is what
<unagi_> isnt that a keyboar dremap?
<biovore> I have a logtech Mx518 here I got it remaped forrectly
<biovore> does mouse as well
<unagi_> dwm_: xev doesnt return a button which i find odd
<biovore> the -e
<biovore> evdev debug..
<FuriousMojo> I guess the registration didn't stick for PM'ing
<FuriousMojo> sub, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56565/
<biovore> have to authenticate avery time you connect to server..
<dwm_> You may have the number of buttons limited to low in your xorg file
<FuriousMojo> how do I address you and make it turn red like you do mine?  is there an easy way?
<dwm_> In one system I have buttons up to around 18 just with a simple logitech 4 button wheel mouse
<FuriousMojo> I'm using Konversation
<sub[t]rnl> FuriousMojo➜ looks good from here.  just do sub[tab]
<unagi_> i dont have buttons declared
<nosrednaekim> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<FuriousMojo> nice, thanks
<unagi_> should i add Options "buttons" "7"?
<fermions> hello,everyone
<FuriousMojo> ok, so the file looks good.  Does my vid card need to be returned for an nvidia to work with Linux?
<nosrednaekim> hey fermions
<fermions> I got a problem,guys
<unagi_> lemme try that brb
<fermions> i can't get in desktop after logging in with KDE mode
<fermions> i can only get in the save mode
<unagi_> with buttons declared xev still doesnt report a button number
<nosrednaekim> fermions » you can't log into kde?
<fermions> right
<dwm_> Lemme see if I can post the relevant section of my xorg.conf
<fermions> i tried to remove kde
<dwm_> Section "InputDevice"
<fermions> and reinstall it
<dwm_>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<dwm_>         Driver          "mouse"
<nosrednaekim> fermions » ok, try "mv .kde .kde-backup" on the command line
<dwm_>         Option          "CorePointer"
<dwm_>         Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
<dwm_>         Option          "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"
<dwm_> #       Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"
<dwm_>         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "false"
<dwm_> EndSection
<fermions> ok
<biovore> !pastebin
<unagi_> oooooh now it does
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<unagi_> its imwheel that isnt showing it
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<nosrednaekim> fermions » then try loggin back in
<unagi_> i dunno why
<dwm_> It likes to have ExplorerPS/2 as the option for that line
<fermions> i am gonna try it now
<unagi_> !imwheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imwheel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fermions> ok,brb
<x_link> Hi all Kubuntu-uers =)
<x_link> Will KDE 3.5.9 come to the repo?
<unagi_> OMG the buttons are still backwards!
<Tm_T> x_link: will be in kubuntu.org when done
<biovore> unagi_: http://web.mit.edu/answers/xwindows/xwindows_xmodmap.html
<xerxes1358> Can someone help me through a INTERNET install of the Ubuntu ?
<x_link> Tm_T: Alright, thanks man!
<x_link> Tm_T: You think that we need to wait a long time?
<x_link> Must go now
<x_link> Good night
<Dr_willis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Zombocom> is there a way to get an animated destkop?
<Zombocom> other than running the screensaver on it
<Zombocom> like i  have an animated .gif that I want to use
<Dr_willis> Zombocom,  not that i have ever seen.
<Arwen> Zombocom, you can run MPlayer in a loop and have it draw to your desktop
<Zombocom> damn
<Dr_willis> I guess ya could also use tha web page desktop feature.
<Dr_willis> But gee . how far do you want to bend overbacwards for an animated wallpaper.. that you will rarely see
<Arwen> ^^
<Arwen> animated desktops are EYECANCER
<sca344> newbie here....
<Flare183> ok then.....
<nosrednaekim> welcome sca344
<fermions> well,i am back,but with xfce's desktop
<sca344> can someone tell me how to convert avi to dvd format with avidmux and burn it with k3b
<fermions> hello sca344
<sca344> thanks for the welcome.
<fermions> nosrednakekim,it didn't work,man
<sca344> anyone have a reference where i can read about it?
<nosrednaekim> sca344 » I think you just say tell the Video to go to DVD and the audio to be copied
<fermions> i installed xfce desktop and use startx under recovery mode
<nosrednaekim> fermions » ok, try starting kde, but when it fails,go to ctrl+alt+f2, log in and run "cat .xsession-errors" to see what went wrong
<fermions> what's this,budd?
<fermions> cat .xsession-errors?
<nosrednaekim> fermions » sees what made kde blow up :)
<sca344> im not seeing that.. i will look again
<nosrednaekim> .xsession-errors is a file
<nosrednaekim> in your home DIR
<nosrednaekim> sca344 » its on the left side of the UI
<fermions> good,brb
<sca344> i have the settings on the left side.. but under format it saves it as a avi
<Dr_willis> to make a dvd video from an avi file. i normall use that devdvd program
<Dr_willis> i thonk thats its name
<Dr_willis> !find devded
<ubotu> Package/file devded does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> devede - program to create video DVDs
<Dr_willis> i never can spellit right
<Zombocom> how do I
<Zombocom> view dvds
<Zombocom> in linux
<Tm_T> !dvd | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sca344> thanks dr willis
<sca344> its working
<Dr_willis> i set it to make the .iso file for the video that i then burn
<sca344> k
<sca344> dr willis
<Dr_willis> but you may just want to have it generate the dvd files.. or not. ;) depends on what you want
<sca344> remember the name like DVD but put a e after each letter
<sca344> i am having it create the dvd files
<sca344> is doing the iso faster?
<sca344> its only on like 5%
<Dr_willis> the time to make a .iso from the files is minimal
<will00> ello, im havin an issue with amarok, anyone feel like givin me a hand?
<Dr_willis> it proberly takes it 2-3 min to make the .iso
<Dr_willis> but its easier to just tell k3b to burn an iso image. then selecting the files
<Dr_willis> and k3b would have to make the iso anyway
<arcticpenguin380> will using JFSs improve speed
<will00> i try to start amarok, and the process starts, but the specific window with my playlist and everything doesnt start
<will00> anyone got any ideas?
<valery> hello. I need help. i must hide cursor, where X11 load. But I can't do it. help please.
<will00> does anyone know what would make a process start but the window not open
<fermions> i am back,guys
<Tm_T> will00: well, do you have amarok icon next to clock
<will00> niet
<will00> no
<Tm_T> interesting
<will00> itll start and show up in the process table, but beyond that it doesnt appear anywhere
<sca344> dr willis so in devede make the avi an iso file?
<sca344> another thing,. in kubuntu.. how do i make it where everything doesnt get dark? if i havent clicked on it
<oloughlin75> After I installed compiz and restarted, I lost keyboard and mouse (but i could still move the mouse but not click)
<bfrog> how come cups isn't seeing my printer on my other computer
<bfrog> it did just fine when I was running archlinux
<bfrog> did kubuntu do something stupid with cups? I thought I read something about that awhile back
<sca344> what is a good image editor with linux?
<bfrog> wtf
<bfrog> why'd ubuntu turn off the network sharing
<Flare183> @lart bfrog
<bfrog> of all the stupid things to do...
<bfrog> well whatever
<rdvon> why is kde 4 so buggy!
<xerxes1358> Hello
<rdvon> I need help.. I deleted the window manager on the bottom, and now I can't get it back.
<rdvon> :\
<rdvon> I forget what it's called, it's the app that shows all the windows you have. I tried right clicking the task bar but It doesn't work.. Settings doesn't help either
<fermions> hi,guys,how long does it take to see you desktop from restart?
<xerxes1358> How do I install LATEX on Kubuntu ?
<fermions> it takes long down here
<xerxes1358> I dont find it in application finder
<Dr_willis_> !latex
<ubotu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<rdvon> May I ask why they even released kde 4?
<Dr_willis_> !find latex
<ubotu> Found: auctex, dblatex, latex-beamer, latex-ucs, latex-ucs-contrib (and 55 others)
<Dr_willis_> rdvon,  its for developers to use as a base to get  stuff going.
<Dr_willis_> rdvon,  it was not intended for   the masses.. wait for 4.1 for that. :) or 4.2 or 4.999999999
<xerxes1358> Dr
<xerxes1358> Dr_willis thanks
<Tm_T> 4.1 <3
<oloughlin75> has anyone used lg3d?
<Dr_willis_> its proberly  not in the menys where you were looking - since its more of shell/command line tool perhaps.
<Dr_willis_> I havent used TeX in years
<xerxes1358> i installed MS true font type. How do I enable them?
<rdvon> ...still buggy. the zoom out feature doesn't even work :(
<xerxes1358> is it normal for kopete to crash on when you try to load MSN accounts ? maybe there is a bug ?
<Dr_willis_> they should be enabled if you installed them.
<Dragnslcr> xerxes1358- I think there is a known bug, though I haven't encountered it myself
<oloughlin75> pidgin rules again
<oloughlin75> Dr_willis_: have you used lg3d?
<Dr_willis_> never heard of it.
<Dr_willis_> !info lg3d
<ubotu> Package lg3d does not exist in gutsy
<oloughlin75> java 3d desktop environment
<xerxes1358> I keep getting an error when trying to install anything.
<oloughlin75> !find lg3d
<xerxes1358> possibly there was a problem with downloading bla bla
<ubotu> Package/file lg3d does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis_> oloughlin75,  wasent that what sun came out with like 2 yeras ago>
<oloughlin75> Dr_willis_: probably
<Dr_willis_> I recall some live cd with it.. and  it wasent very goodl :) but that was some time ago
<oloughlin75> yeah i think so
<rdvon> Is there a program that will download podcasts and convert them to a given format? (i.e. .3gp2)
<oloughlin75> im downloading it though =)
<Dr_willis_> compiz has sort of gotten everyones attention. There was that mettis (sp?) thing - that looked better then compiz in ways.. but i aint heard of it in  ages either
<oloughlin75> willis
<oloughlin75> i install compiz and all was fine
<oloughlin75> i restarted
<oloughlin75> then my keyboard didnt work and mouse clicks didnt work
<Dr_willis_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxsUKX6xXyE metisse  in work
<oloughlin75> it could move the mouse though
<Dr_willis_> !find metisse
<ubotu> Package/file metisse does not exist in gutsy
<oloughlin75> do you know what might have gone wrong?
<Dr_willis_> I dont mess with compiz much.   all i know about compiz i learned from the.........
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis_> site :)
<oloughlin75> iv tried installing twice
<oloughlin75> both have given me problems
<oloughlin75> first my mouse went invisible
<oloughlin75> now it stopped responding
<Dr_willis_> now you know why i dont mess with compiz much.
<Dr_willis_> I will admint - ive not had many issues with it.
<Arwen> I don't mess with compiz because a software 3d desktop kind of kills the point :-)
<Tm_T> I don't mess with it just because I don't need it :))
<ryanakca> Hmm. For the website, would you rather have a button with gradient that doesn't resize (bad accessability!), or a good looking button that does resize, but doesn't have a gradient ?
<ryanakca> crap, wrong channel, sorry
<nosrednaekim> yeah! another ubuntu dell!
<nosrednaekim> one of every size: 15,14 and 13
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: where's my "XXS" ?
<default_op> hi all.  what's the solution to stop firefox trying to open php files on websites?
<nosrednaekim> eeepc
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: no it's not :((
<biovore> default_op: setup apache correctly
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T » the eepc isn't extra-extra small?
<Hydrogen> hmm
<Hydrogen> tm_t--
<Tm_T> !away > Hydrogen
<Hydrogen> dood
<Hydrogen> I wasn't away
<Tm_T> 0433.10 -!- HydroGONE is now known as Hydrogen ;((
<Hydrogen> I was pretending to be a watery shape
<Hydrogen> and I have bad spelling
<Tm_T> you do indeed <3
<Hydrogen> <3
* Tm_T changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | Please add ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSummerOfCodeIdeas | Ubuntu DeveloperWeek https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/
<default_op> biovore: no I mean dfirefox tries to open php files from remote site
<default_op> biovore: rather then wait for ht esite to deliver the scripts results
<biovore> default_op: yes.. thats do to a webserver miss configuration.. the php is server side.. not client
<Dragnslcr> default_op- PHP scripts normally send regular HTML content
<Dragnslcr> The browser has nothing to do with it
<biovore> default_op: webserver is supose to run the php and send its output to the client..
<Dragnslcr> The browser can't even really know that PHP generated the HTML
<arcticpenguin380> did kubuntu patch that kernel vurablity?
<biovore> yup
<prince_jammys> default_op: what happens when you go here www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=616183
<prince_jammys> computer exploded
<default_op> biovore: &FDrag ok thanks.  I get it now
<default_op> prince_jammys: it opens it
<default_op> it seems when there isn't any attributes after the .php then it trys to download the file
<prince_jammys> default_op: delete the stuff after question mark and try it
<prince_jammys> default_op: including the ?
<prince_jammys> default_op: what you can't do is save a php file and expect it to open
<prince_jammys> default_op: actually, you can sorry
<prince_jammys> default_op: you can't expect a php script is what i meant
<prince_jammys> the php extension just tells the server on their end to parse the file for any php, then substitutes the php with html output of the server-side php script ... on your end you only get html
<FX> Hullo?
<FX> anyone running awn?
<nosrednaekim> hey FX
<FX> if so with my intel x3100 vid card can I run it?
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> but why you would want icons bouncing over your desktop is an entirely different question
<FX> Ok are there directions out there for dummies on getting it running?
<FX> lmao
<FX> I'm not sure, really.
<nosrednaekim> FX yeah.. search google
<regeya> Arwen: one of the first thigns I shut off in os x is the bouncing; awn can be set up to not bounce.
<regeya> FX:  there's instructions on launchpad
<regeya> FX: one word of caution: it's REEEEEALLY aimed at gnome
<FX> ah well then I'll pass on it and just wait until KDE4 becomes more stable
<FX> I used 4 a little but it didn't look really done yet.
<redshadowhero> Is there a virtual machine app for kubuntu?
<crweb> qtemu
<Dragnslcr> qemu, kvm
<nosrednaekim> virtualbox is good
<redshadowhero> alright, thanks.
<redshadowhero> I have a user that *has* to have windows 98 on his personal machine..
<Dragnslcr> Ouch
<redshadowhero> I know.. >,>
<nosrednaekim> 200 won't do?
<nosrednaekim> 2000
<nosrednaekim> 98 dosn't work well in VM's from what I have seen
<redshadowhero> He's a guy I'm comfortable enough to tell him that he's stupid.
<redshadowhero> Ah.. well... that sucks..
<nosrednaekim> redshadowhero » you can give it a shot though.
<redshadowhero> which one is the easiest for a computer-illiterate person?
<nosrednaekim> virtualbox
<BluesKaj> redshadowhero, let's just say your friend needs to get out of his rut and into this century :)
<nosrednaekim> redshadowhero » you can even do seamless virtualization with virtualbox
<redshadowhero> Well, he refuses to buy another version.. he's a cheap guy..
<vers> how do i do a virus search?
<nosrednaekim> vers » virus search? there are no viruses for Linux
<vers> sweet
<vers> i thought so but wasnt sure....
<vers> thanks
<BluesKaj> cheap..that's just plain miserly
<redshadowhero> yeah... but I get to stay here for free as long as I fix his computers.
<vers> so i just should just keep up with the updates and i should be on point?
<redshadowhero> well, fix them to his specs.
<jerware> umm... yea.  When i fullscreen streaming video it's skippy.
<jerware> i use firefox
<jerware> fullscreening invokes xine.  but xine can play dvd's fine. why not streaming vids ?
<oloughlin75> jerware: could be your bandwidth
<jerware> no
<BluesKaj> jerware, perhaps your stream is being interrupted
<jerware> by what?
<jerware> my 3 other room mates, (who run windows) can play streaming vids fine.
<BluesKaj> buffering isn't fast enuff to keep up
<jerware> such as youtube
<FuriousMojo> dumb question
<FuriousMojo> how do I access my floppy disk?
<nosrednaekim> FuriousMojo » pop it in?
<oloughlin75> stick it in and go to wherever its mounted
<nosrednaekim> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<oloughlin75> usually /media/xxx
<oloughlin75> i havent seen a floppy in years
<FuriousMojo> was tryign to get the HDD on my promise card to recognize
<FuriousMojo> getting the damn uid 1000 error
<nosrednaekim> FuriousMojo » "sudo chmod -R a+x mountpoint" usually fixes that
<FuriousMojo> nosrednaekim: just run that?
<FuriousMojo> nosrednaekim:  what does that do?  what tells it to do whatever it is doing to the floppy?
<Shirakawasuna> hey, does kubuntu use knetworkmanager by default/is it easy to set up?  I'm thinking of switching but I needs my easy network switching
<nosrednaekim> FuriousMojo » uhh never mind.... follow the directions in that wikipage
<FuriousMojo> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks
<Shirakawasuna> also, does it have the irritating issue I've had since gentoo/archlinux, where it takes 2-3 attempts to stick to an AP?
<nosrednaekim> Shirakawasuna » yes, knetworkmanager is used by default (for better or worse)
<Shirakawasuna> nosrednaekim: for better!
<Liono> where can i learn how to script commands in linux, what are ways to make bash scripts and execute them in different manner?
<nosrednaekim> !scripts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<andrew__> Has anyone had trouble ripping Led Zeppelins Mothership with K3b  disc one works but not disc 2
<BluesKaj> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nosrednaekim> Liono » let me find you a good bash tutorial
<andrew__> It skips as soon as I try to play it
<jerware> classic shell scripting is a good book
<andrew__> I'm encoding to ogg BTW
<Liono> nosrednaekim thanks
<nosrednaekim> Liono » http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<oloughlin75> kde4 seems slow
<Liono> nosrednaekim you learned all from it?
<nosrednaekim> Liono » I don't know how to bash script :)
<FX> I'm trying to figure out how to edit the menu in kde4
 * BluesKaj begins to nod off...nite all 
<Liono> :)\
<nosrednaekim> FX » the simple menu cannot be edited
<FX> well that blows. lol
<nosrednaekim> Liono » I can do anything that can be done in bash in python though
<nosrednaekim> FX » except! if you edit the kde3 menu, which seems to transfer the settings
<Shirakawasuna> Liono: you could also try installing gentoo on some old box
<Liono> ok
<nosrednaekim> so running "kmenuedit" might be your best bet
<Shirakawasuna> Liono: it takes you through all the basics just to install the bugger
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: then whats the menu editor for?
<Liono> nosrednaekim Shirakawasuna can you help me with my loging problem?
<Shirakawasuna> Liono: possibly
<FuriousMojo> so...
<elfshadow> Does anyone know why filetransfer halt when I try to copy oggs off a CD???
<Shirakawasuna> Liono: what's it doing?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » kickoff
<FuriousMojo> Here's my fstab file
<FuriousMojo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56578/
<elfshadow> *halts
<FuriousMojo> I still can't see anything on it :-(
<FuriousMojo> Do I need to restart anything after changing that file?
<elfshadow> I think it has something to do with the stuff that KB3 shut off to rip???
<Liono> Shirakawasuna nosrednaekim - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699029
<elfshadow> when KB3 shuts off things to rip it start working
<elfshadow> *starts
<FX> kmenuedit doesn't do anything and I don't see a terminal icon either. :(
<spikemcc> is there a msn client that actually just work on linux ... all ones that i have tried don't start ...
<ChaosMachine> spikemcc, have you tried aMSN?
<Shirakawasuna> Liono: dunno, sorry.  I use a different distro and running stuff at boot depends on the script system, which is distro-specific
<Liono> Shirakawasuna its about kde and screen saver problem
<oloughlin75> theres to much.... pizaz in kde4 with the effects on
<spikemcc> pidgin amsn kopete and kmess all don't work
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » you obviously wouldn't like compiz then
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: just the exploding windows
<oloughlin75> its over the top
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » turn them off :)
<FX> I'm still trying to figure out where everything is in 4
<oloughlin75> nvm, its the fall apart, not the explosion
<oloughlin75> explosion isnt quite as much
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » did you eventually get compiz working?
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: yeah, until i restarted
<unagi> is there an expression in the terminal for current directory
<unagi> ie mkisofs -o myiso.iso expression?
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: then i lost keyboard and couldnt click, only move
<nosrednaekim> unagi » "."
<unagi> with or without quotes
<nosrednaekim> unagi » shouldn't matter, but without works
<unagi> ty
<unagi> is that python?
<nosrednaekim> unagi » no... thats bash
<nosrednaekim> or rather...UNIX
<unagi> i see
<unagi> ive been finding it hard to learn bash language
<biovore> bash programming howto
<nosrednaekim> .. is previous DIR TW
<nosrednaekim> unagi » http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<unagi> i would like to write a script to change my background to the time of day
<Pici> nosrednaekim: .. is parent directory.  cd - is previous directory ;)
<spikemcc> >	anyone got a tutorial how to remove and rebuild amsn-aa (latest) and add some skins and addons ?
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: is there a way to configure the taskbar in kde4?
<nosrednaekim> Pici » thanks:)
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » nope
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » you want double lines as well?
<oloughlin75> cant even move i?
<oloughlin75> it
<oloughlin75> double lines?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » yeah.. you can move it.... remove it and then put a new one in the location you want it.
<unagi> kopete crashes on me too much =(
<nosrednaekim> oh... you mean the whole panel?
<oloughlin75> yeah
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » not yet
<oloughlin75> but i guess i can add widgets and remove the panel
<oloughlin75> itll acomplish the look i want
<oloughlin75> except the open windows
<oloughlin75> is there a widget to show the open.minimized window slike the taskbar?
<nosrednaekim> open.minimized?
<oloughlin75> open or minimized
<nosrednaekim> insetad of just all of them?
<oloughlin75> like the list of windows
<oloughlin75> all of them
<nosrednaekim> don't you have a taskbar?
<oloughlin75> but if i remove the taskbar i cant see them
<nosrednaekim> well, alt+ta will cycle hough them
<nosrednaekim> alt+tab
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: not the same
<nosrednaekim> have to go.... later guys.... oloughlin75,come to the kubuntu devweek seminar tomorrow
<oloughlin75> whats that?
<FX> lmao No wonder why I couldn't find anything. I forgot there is alike a back arrow on the menu. DUH!!
<oloughlin75> oo there is a widget for it
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » learn some about kubuntu, what makes it different, how ou can helpout....etc:)
<oloughlin75> in this channel?
<nosrednaekim> no.... let me find the channel
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » #ubuntu-classroom
<oloughlin75> lol
<oloughlin75> ok
<oloughlin75> now ig to to figure out how to remove the bar
<oloughlin75> got
<nosrednaekim> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<oloughlin75> ok
<nosrednaekim> the panel? edit the plasma-appletsrc
<nosrednaekim> in .kde4/share/config
<oloughlin75> whats that? lol
<nosrednaekim> its the only way to get rid of the panel
<oloughlin75>   k
<oloughlin75> thanks
<FX> Not that it ever worked, for me anyways, but I miss kweather
<nosrednaekim> worked for me... but without a systray, you are lost :)
<gtt> i'm having the biggest pain in the neck problem with quanta
<gtt> driving me nuts
<unagi> i left my mouse at my parents business how the heck can i play open arena =(
<biovore> unagi: bind everything to keys
<unagi> feh
<unagi> what are some other good games for linux
<FX> not much
<biovore> holy net split
<will00> help! i cant get amarok to work
<unagi> ere
<biovore> I guess zelazny went down..
<unagi> nnn nnn nnn netspliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit
<biovore> yup
<unagi> lol
<will00> cant get amarok to work can anyone help?
<oloughlin75> will00: whats it not doing?
<will00> starting
<oloughlin75> check the taskbar
<oloughlin75> for the amarok icon
<will00> not there
<oloughlin75> what happens when you click start?
<will00> tried uninstalling, reinstalling, compiling from source, rebooting
<will00> nothing, it tries to load and then stops
<will00> when i launch from terminal it eventually tells me that amarokapp has crashed
<oloughlin75> not sure
<mixed> I'm about to boot up using a live CD, how would I mount my SATA drive so I can configure grub?
<DarthFrog> mixed: It's probably already mounted.
<mixed> DarthFrog --- im going to boot up using a LIVE CD
<DarthFrog> Right.
<DarthFrog> It'll probably be /media/sda or somesuch.
<mixed> DarthFrog ok so then I could just sudo -i and edit menu.lst then
<DarthFrog> Should work fine.
<mixed> DarthFrog, is sda used for SATA drives only?  I only have one SATA drive but it's showing up as sda2 and sda3
<mixed> DarthFrog, it looks like my devices are mounted twice LoL
<DarthFrog> sda would also be used for SCSI drives.
<DarthFrog> sda2 and sda3 are partitions on sda.
<mixed> DarthFrog, that makes sense, I have quite a few partitions
<DarthFrog> /dev/sda is the whole drive.
<mixed> DarthFrog, I just booted up my old machine, im going to reboot this one, be back in a second
<DarthFrog> and /dev/sdb would be your second SCSI/SATA drive.
<DarthFrog> Have fun.
<mixed> LoL be back in a sec
<unagi> sigh, anyone know how to get the touchpad to turn off when im typing
<DarthFrog> unagi: You used to be able to just disable the Synaptics driver but I've not figured out yet how Xorg handles that abomination.
<DarthFrog> <= hates touchpads, especially on his laptop.
<unagi> DarthFrog: i dont want it off all the time
<DarthFrog> Neither would I.  However, I normally have a mouse attached when I use the laptop.
<unagi> id like it to just shut off when im typing
<unagi> like most OS do
<abortd> is super karamba gone
<abortd> ?
<abortd> is it compiz now?
<oloughlin75> abortd: no. you just need to install it
<abortd> install what
<abortd> oh i know
<oloughlin75> unagi: have what shut off?
<abortd> bu i thought they merged or some shit
<oloughlin75> abortd: superkaramba
<abortd> sorry
<abortd> about language
<oloughlin75> abortd: thats beryl and compiz
<oloughlin75> i think they merged
<abortd> beryl hm
<abortd> man
<abortd> i've been away from this for too long
<oloughlin75> superkaramba is like widgets, compiz is a window manager
<abortd> what was the one for gnome?
<abortd> or wait
<abortd> rather
<abortd> what i should say
<abortd> a few years back
<abortd> i remember this snazzy 3d desktop
<abortd> thing
<abortd> beryl maybe?
<oloughlin75> compiz and beryl both work on gnome and kde
<oloughlin75> compiz
<abortd> ah
<oloughlin75> beryl merged or something, im not sure
<abortd> i need to remember how i got that to work
<oloughlin75> !compiz | abortd
<ubotu> abortd: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<abortd> i remember i think it took me alot of bs
<oloughlin75> uhh
<oloughlin75> install and run 2 commands
<ForgeAus> grr this gentoo-izing my interix is starting to get messy
<abortd> i dont think it was that easy last time
<abortd> i   have always had display issues
<ForgeAus> apparently I can debianize it thats another option
<oloughlin75> compiz always gives me problems, but it works for some
<ForgeAus> and apt-get has to be simpler than portage
<oloughlin75> apt-get instal programname
<ForgeAus> compiz can be like that oloughlin
<oloughlin75> install*
<oloughlin75> follow the link
<oloughlin75> theres a couple more things you need
<biovore> compiz is very picky about what hardware you run it on..
<ForgeAus> interix comes with basically nothing... its so barebones
<oloughlin75> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<alanna> hey, I am installing wine, why do I get this while ./configure : checking for C compiler default output file name
<abortd> i cant minimize windows now :/
<Liono_>  pam is the pluggable authentication modules framework used by some unix(-ish) systems. it logs unsuccessful screen unlock events but not succesful ones in auth.log. i need succesful ones too. can i replace this pam with the one that does logs? or any other solutions --   ?
<jcgkffycs> does any one know where Xvnc is? I am trying to follow a tutorial on ubuntu forums on getting xrdp working, xrdp relies on xvnc, it says to just apt-get install Xvnc, Ive tried Xvnc, and xvnc, and apt-cache search vnc, and there doesn't seem to pe an xvnc package in the repos, anyone know?
<setuid_w00t> I keep getting this error in my mail.log file from dovecot:   "Time just moved backwards by 9 seconds. This might cause a lot of problems, so I'll just kill myself now. http://wiki.dovecot.org/TimeMovedBackwards"
<setuid_w00t> The wiki page indicates that something is probably changing my clock, but I don't know what it is.  Any ideas?
<dthacker> jcg
<dthacker> jcgkffycs: an adept search on vnc shows many results.....
<dthacker> vncserver, vncviewer may be appropriate
<dthacker> setuid_w00t: do you have ntpd running on your machine?
<Agent_bob> ntpd ?     a network time server ?
<setuid_w00t> dthacker: no, but ntpdate is installed.  I am going to try to remove it (even though it's part of ubuntu-minimal)
<dthacker> Agent_bob: yep
<dthacker> setuid_w00t: is ntpdate running on cron?  if not, leave it be
<dthacker> setuid_w00t: ntpdate does not run automatically and is probably not resetting your time
<dthacker> !ntpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> i've never thought of setting up a network time server   ubuntu linux is so sloppy about time i wouldn't dare use it for a time server
<setuid_w00t> dthacker: I don't see it in cron
<dthacker> Agent_bob: you sync your local server against others
<dthacker> setuid_w00t: ok, how often are you getting this error?
<Agent_bob> yeah but, i mean; i have had 9 computers that the cmos clocks kept time well while powered off or running that other os.  but couldn't keep time for a day with ubuntu linux
<dthacker> Agent_bob: and that's why I run a time server.
<Agent_bob> i finally started making /etc/adjtime /etc/localtime symlinks to /dev/null and not installing ntpdate   they stopped messing with the hardware clock
<setuid_w00t> dthacker: every time I restart, so I think it may be startup related
<Agent_bob> i'm more of a "get rid of the problem" kinda guy.  than a "just add more processes to cover up the problem" kinda guy
<dthacker> setuid_w00t: how far apart are your hwclock and your system time?
<setuid_w00t> dthacker: how can I check?
<dthacker> setuid_w00t: hwclock;date
<jcgkffycs> whoops, my bad, turns out vnc4server actually contains xvnc
<sjck> hey, where can i setup the column of konqueror (name size type group..)?
<setuid_w00t> dthacker: about 11 seconds
<dthacker> setuid_w00t: as the Dixie Chicks would say: "There's your trouble"
<dthacker> setuid_w00t: man hwclock to tell how to set it, then head out to http://time.gov to get a good time to set it against
<setuid_w00t> dthacker: I'll try that
<dthacker> setuid_w00t: does your isp have a time server?
<dthacker> setuid_w00t: for instance, I use ntp.cox.net
 * dthacker wishes he could ignore time... but these darn developers get so fussy about their log files.
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2099be46 cli time sync script
<dthacker> ooo, shiny!
<Liono_>  pam is the pluggable authentication modules framework used by some unix(-ish) systems. it logs unsuccessful screen unlock events but not succesful ones in auth.log. i need succesful ones too. can i replace this pam with the one that does logs? or any other solutions --   ?
<dthacker> Liono: does pam have a log config file?
<Agent_bob> pam has config files yes
<dthacker> That's where I'd start my treasure hunt.
<sjck> how do i get my toolbar back when i clicked on hide toolbar? :(
<Agent_bob> visit the edge of the screen
<sjck> what you mean?
<Agent_bob> move the mouse to the edge where kicker went
<Agent_bob> if it don't show up on it's own look for the small handle and click it.
<^CatMan^> how do i schedule a playlist to open and play at a specified time?
<Agent_bob> ^CatMan^ ummm at ?
<sjck> sorry, I cant see what you mean
<^CatMan^> i've read all of the "at" man pages, they are no help
<^CatMan^> if they were, i wouldn't be here
<Agent_bob> sjck ok then make sure kicker is running.   alt+f2   kicker
<setuid_w00t> dthacker: The two times are the same now, so hopefully the error will go away now.  Thanks
<sjck> that works
<sjck> but i dont see how that gives me back the toolbar
<dthacker> ^CatMan^ what about "at" is causing you a problem?
<dthacker> setuid_w00t: np, and thank
<dthacker> Agent_bob for the nifty script....
<^CatMan^> it keeps coming back "invalid options last token seen k
<dthacker> ^CatMan^: what program are you using to play music?
<Tinason> could anyone recommend a widget program, like a karamba / plasma alternative?
<^CatMan^> kaffeine
<Agent_bob> ^CatMan^ i haven't used at in years   and only a few times then.    but the time must be the last thing on the commandline
<Agent_bob> at -f script.sh 00:12
<Agent_bob> something like that.
<^CatMan^> isn't there a graphical interface for scheduling with at?
<dthacker> ^CatMan^: Can you start kaffeine from the command line and tell it to play a specific list?
<Agent_bob> yes there is.
<^CatMan^> dthacker: yeah, that works just fine
<^CatMan^> i just can't get at to do it
<dthacker> ^CatMan^: then you are most of the way there.
<Agent_bob> ^CatMan^ there is also cron   but that's overkill if you don't want it to do the same thing day after day
<Agent_bob> or week after week
<^CatMan^> with cron i can use it to do it a couple times a week tho, right?
<dthacker> ^CatMan^: type "at XXXX" where x is the time you want to play the tunes and hit enter
<Agent_bob> yes
<dthacker> you should get an at> probmpt
<dthacker> prompt even
<Agent_bob> pro bitmap t  :)))
<dthacker> ;P
<dthacker> :P
<^CatMan^> dthacker: ok, got that at> prompt and typed in kaffeine --play myplaylist.m3u
<dthacker> ^CatMan^: now hit control-D to save. it will say job x at .....
<^CatMan^> yeah, it did that, but the time i typed in was 2 minz ago :/
<dthacker> hmm, can you tell it to play Jethro Tull's living in the past?
<dthacker> :)
<dthacker> try again and give it some lead time.
<Agent_bob> or the theme to back to the feuture
<alanna> can someone please help- what does this mean checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Agent_bob> means install "build-essential"
<^CatMan^> dthacker: no laughing at me cuz i can't type very fast :P
<alanna> Agent_bob: thanks, how can I download build-essential with apt-get?
<^CatMan^> i left it 2 minutes lead time now :)
<Agent_bob> i can't type fase either.  but i can typo 100 mistakes a minute
<dthacker> ^CatMan^: ok, I'll hum the jepoardy theme.....
<^CatMan^> lol
 * dthacker considers typing are we there yet 10 times, but would probably get banned....
<Agent_bob> for only two minutes ?    shouldn't that be 30 times ?
<alanna> how do I get build-essential?
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Agent_bob> or any other dpkg FE
<^CatMan^> ok, it's been past that 2 minz, and when i typed in atq, it doesn't show anything that is scheduled
<^CatMan^> and it didn't start kaffiene either
<Agent_bob> ^CatMan^ probably because you didn't set the 'display'
<dthacker> look for an error in root's mail, you may have to use a full path to kaffiene
<Agent_bob> can't start gui apps from outside the gui without setting the display varable
<dthacker> yup, that too
<Agent_bob> and setting the gui to accept rogue apps too
<Agent_bob> path shouldn't be the problem.   iirc at uses root's path varable
<Agent_bob> which only excludes games by default
 * dthacker has found cron to not always have much of a path on different *xes
<^CatMan^> no mail for root
<dthacker> mail for ^CatMan^?
<Agent_bob> dthacker yeah it is defined by the distro
<Stoffer> so I formatted my external usb hard drive with mkntfs, but then windows claimed it was unformatted... any idea why?
<^CatMan^> no mail for my username either
<^CatMan^> ok, how do i go about setting this up thru the graphical display?
<Agent_bob> i don't know, i don't have one.
 * dthacker hates to not fix things and run, but my pager is going off.
<dthacker> argh....later all
<Agent_bob> ^CatMan^ i think at will work if you'll use   > DISPLAY=':0' kaffeine --play /full/path/to/myplaylist.m3u
<Agent_bob> cause it's not going to know where myplaylist.m3u is.
<alanna> what's the default root password for kubuntu
<Agent_bob> !none
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about none - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> there isn't one
<alanna> hmm
<alanna> this is weird, my password isn't working for the root account
<alanna> can I reset the root password?
<Agent_bob> would you like to read about it ?
<alanna> yes please
<Agent_bob> !sudo | alanna
<ubotu> alanna: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Agent_bob> page             ^
<alanna> thanks :D
<alanna> sudo make install was what I was looking for
<Agent_bob> and the short answer to your question is    yes.
<Agent_bob> but you should probably still read about it
<alanna> well for some reason su won't log in to root
<Agent_bob> it will if root calls it   :)
<Agent_bob> (this is not the ubuntu way, but)   example;   sudo su -
<Agent_bob> same thing is achieved via   sudo -i
<Agent_bob> i'll be back.
<Agent_bob> where's my  C:\ ?
<sleepwalk> hey could ANYONE please tell me the best way to rebuild my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file???  My current video settings are correct, but when I reboot I loose the setup...I also noticed some minor errors in the xorg.conf file.  ANY ideas???
<sleepwalk> Agent_bob: in liunx the drives are not organized by letters
<unagi> lose the setup sleepwalk?
<sleepwalk> C:/ is usally just /
<Agent_bob> sleepwalk sorry. that was a joke.
<sleepwalk> oh . hehe there are a lot of newbs in these rooms..
<sleepwalk> There is some program that auto configures my etc/x11/xorg.conf file.  I've actually used two different commands but don't remember them
<unagi> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unagi> !x
<Agent_bob> sleepwalk indeed.      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     and if you want it to be sticky  after you finish   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove some to the commented out lines.
<alanna> Whenever I attempt to start a song in amarok or kaffeine, it just freezes. I downloaded the newest version of ALSA, still notin
<unagi> sigh, anyone know how to get the touchpad to turn off when im typing
<unagi> alanna: whats the error
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d581f2475 <<< i guess i'm up to date...
<alanna> unagi: kaffeine and amarok just freeze
<Agent_bob> unagi ace of spades ?
<alanna> unagi: no error
<unagi> alanna: are you new?
<Agent_bob> unagi i lay a playing card over mine.
<alanna> unagi: yes
<unagi> run them in a terminal
<alanna> okay
<ecue> surgy, are you in here?
<Agent_bob> unagi but i think there is a switch...  for xorg/kde    i'm in console so it's a different story.
<alanna> unagi: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<unagi> what kind of switch
<unagi> alanna: !google
<Agent_bob> unagi ummm a xset something  i don't recall.
<Agent_bob> and i don't like to talk through my hat.
<Agent_bob> ;/
<sub[t]rnl> Option "SHMConfig" "on" under touchpad device in xorg.conf, then syndaemon -i 1 -t -d (-i is the delay before its enabled, -t will just disable tapping, but not movement))
<unagi> !touchpad
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<unagi> sub[t]rnl: what are the incriments below 1
<sub[t]rnl> 0
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<unagi> so u cant do .5 or .25
<sub[t]rnl> yup, you can
<sub[t]rnl> 0.5 0.25
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl da man.
<Agent_bob> ^5
<sub[t]rnl> ^5's ab
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ u da man
<sub[t]rnl> i'm just a spectator :D
<Agent_bob> no no.  this is the internet.  where men are men.
<Agent_bob> and women are men
 * sub[t]rnl cackles
<Agent_bob> and children are agent bot
<Agent_bob> bob
<Agent_bob> :)
<tonybrewerio> can smbdy help me? every time i'm trying to install smthing with adept it gives me error like   "There was an error committing changes. Possible reasons include problems downloading some of the packages or that the commit would break other packages."
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get -f install
<unagi> sub[t]rnl: how do i add that syndaemon string to load at startup
<tonybrewerio> kk
<sub[t]rnl> unagi➜ save it in your session manager, put it in /etc/rc.local before the "end", or make an /etc/init.d/ script (recommended)
<sub[t]rnl> !autostart | unagi or this
<ubotu> unagi or this: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Agent_bob> or in ~.kde/autostart
<Agent_bob> i like the /etc/rc.local myself
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ i attempted writing up some flash .swf pages for my apache today. *phew*
<Agent_bob> heh i bet.
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, not quit sure if its for me...
<Agent_bob> i know it's not for me.
<Agent_bob> just html is too time consumming for me.
<unagi> sub[t]rnl: by end do you mean exit -0 in rc.local
<ecue> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, and i'll spend 3 hours on one little flash animation cause i'm crazy like that...
<surgy> !compiz
<sub[t]rnl> unagi➜ yehps
<unagi> is there a proper syntax?
<Agent_bob> unagi the file is executed line by line  when it finds exit # it quits.  so anything after that is ignored.
<sub[t]rnl> ^^ just add it in like you would execute it from the cli
<sub[t]rnl> tis ran as rewt
<Agent_bob> unagi anything after a    #   on a single line is ignored too
<Agent_bob> # this is a comment that doesn't exit the script
<unagi> Agent_bob: he means exit #
<unagi> as in number
<Agent_bob> exit 1 # this is also a comment but the exit 1 does exit the script.
<unagi> brb
<Agent_bob> this is seen as a command string   #followed by a comment (this will error out cause it's not a command)
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello.
<Agent_bob> hello  please state the nature of the emergency
<gundam_rx78nt1> I can't see my screen.
 * Agent_bob wonders if the man is blind or if all the lights are off and the monitor not lit ....
<sub[t]rnl> hee
<gundam_rx78nt1> Agent_bob: you are a sharp one.  I was going down that route... LOL.
<unagi> i dunno if its working or not
<gundam_rx78nt1> Just saying hello.
<unagi> while im typing i can still tap =/
<unagi> how do i know if syndaemon is working
<Agent_bob> unagi ctrl+alt+esc ?
<unagi> oh wait
<unagi> haha
<unagi> it has to be 0.25 not .25 doesnt it
<unagi> oops
<sub[t]rnl> everybody oops
<Agent_bob> there are three people you never want to hear that from    the sergon  the banker and the guy with the red button for the nukes.
<gundam_rx78nt1> oops, what oops?  I don't like oops.
<sub[t]rnl> Agent_bob➜ lol
<gundam_rx78nt1> Agent_bob: the surgeon is when he say oops and then cover the patient with the white bed sheet.
<Agent_bob> or detaches internal parts...
<sub[t]rnl> what are those medical paddles called? that you charge and zap people with
 * sub[t]rnl sucks on his teeth
<gundam_rx78nt1> defibrilators
<unagi> defibrilator
<sub[t]rnl> bang!
<unagi> jinx!
<gundam_rx78nt1> code blue, code blue.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Nobody has questions?
<gundam_rx78nt1> wow.
<FX> Whats two plus 2?  :D
<gundam_rx78nt1> FX: dual 24" lcd monitors!
<Agent_bob> FX two+-0.27
<alanna> hi again, I got sound working :D
<Agent_bob> yepeee
<gundam_rx78nt1> oh, darn... my math is off.  that would have been 600.
<sleepwalk> Thanks Agent_bob!!! Sorry for the delayed thank you.
<gundam_rx78nt1> alanna: good work.
<Agent_bob> sleepwalk it's ok.  i don't even recall what i did to you now.   heh
<Agent_bob> other than ask about my C:\
<gundam_rx78nt1> brb.  got to get something to drink.
<Agent_bob> you know i can't find any partitions on this hdd...
<sladigar> 'allo
<Agent_bob> sladigar hola
<sladigar> at least you can find your hdd
<sladigar> lol
<sladigar> i'm missing 2
<Agent_bob> really?      sudo fdisk -l
<sub[t]rnl> speaking of missing.. I lost a pc
<sub[t]rnl> ...i mean.. i can ping it.. i'm just not sure where it is
<sladigar> did that, it sees them, but i can't access them
<Agent_bob> </blinks>
<sladigar> i'm a noob, btw
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl ssh root@thatbox eject
<sub[t]rnl> lol, and then turn the tv down
<unagi> sub you know how to get my function keys working?
<unagi> namely lock and brightness?
<Agent_bob> !ntfs | sladigar maybe you need this page?
<ubotu> sladigar maybe you need this page?: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<sub[t]rnl> laptop?
<unagi> yes
<sladigar> in the root folder, under the dev menu, disk, by label, i can see the missing partitions, but they won't open
<sub[t]rnl> !info hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys (source: hotkeys): A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4-0.1 (gutsy), package size 142 kB, installed size 384 kB
<alanna> I'm trying to install vbox at the moment and not having much luck because of dependencies. I need to get libxalan110 but sudo apt-get install libxalan110 depends on libxerces 27 which depends on libxalan110 apparently :S
<sladigar> kk, i'll try that
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl yeah you could just    ssh root@ip until false ;do echo -e "\a" ;done    and go listening....
<Agent_bob> sladigar you don't access the device node  you mount the file system on the device and then access the mountpoint
<Agent_bob> sladigar the page will help  ^  > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<sub[t]rnl> bingo!, i ssh'd an eject and some papers fell off the shelf in the den
<sub[t]rnl> muha
<unagi>  how do i find out what keyboard type i ahve sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> !info hotkeys-setup
<Agent_bob> sub[t]rnl see  :)
<ubotu> Package hotkeys-setup does not exist in gutsy
<sleepwalk> Agent_bob: You gave me a command to reconfigure my xorg.conf file, which I for some reason couldn't find on google easily.
<Agent_bob> sleepwalk oh  yeah.     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Agent_bob> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sub[t]rnl> member dselect?
 * sub[t]rnl coo's
<Agent_bob> dselect  yup
<Agent_bob> sleepwalk oh by the path.   you do know about bash history,  don't you ?
<Agent_bob> sleepwalk you can use the up arrow key to scroll through the commands you have typed,   that way if you forget a command you can go back and look for it in your own bash history.
<Agent_bob> so i typed that for myself i guess.
<gundam_rx78nt1> you can also type history for the listing
<alanna> Agent_bob: I am trying to install libxalan110 but it needs libxerces27 which needs libxalan110
<alanna> what do i do?
<sladigar> Agent_bob, you rock
<Agent_bob> !find libxerces27
<ubotu> Found: libxerces27, libxerces27-dev, libxerces27-doc
<Agent_bob> alanna sudo apt-get install libxerces27
<unagi> !hotkeys
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Agent_bob> !find libxalan110
<ubotu> Found: libxalan110, libxalan110-dev, libxalan110-doc
<Agent_bob> oh.
<Agent_bob> alanna sudo apt-get install libxalan110
<sladigar> any idea on how to rename the newly fount hdd?
<sladigar> permission denied in properties
<Agent_bob> sladigar the name of the mountpoint ?
<Agent_bob> sladigar mount points are simply directories that the file system is attached to
<sladigar> what used to be known as /media/MyBook is now known as sda1
<sladigar> */media/sda1
<Agent_bob> i.e. dismount it   change the name of the directory and the mount point option in the /etc/fstab file and remount it.
<sladigar> erm, i dunno how
<gundam_rx78nt1> man fstab
<sladigar> in terminal
<Agent_bob> sladigar in the konsole terminal emulator type this#  sudo umount /media/sda1 ;sudo mkdir -p /media/MyBook ;sudo nano /etc/fstab  #nano is a text editor  it will be displaying the content of the file system table "fstab" you look at the line with /media/sda1 and change it to /media/MyBook   then save and exit.
<Agent_bob> sladigar when you get that done call me.
<gundam_rx78nt1> man,  thinking about the old days of linux... how can I survive w/o amarok?
<sub[t]rnl> mpg123 ftw!
 * sub[t]rnl hums
<sladigar> how do you save in nano?
<gundam_rx78nt1> sladigar: you can also look on the web for rute.pdf, it has a good example and explanation of the fstab file.  It's a little outdated but, explains things very well.
<unagi> i cant figure out how to get the k menu to open with the windows key
<Agent_bob> sladigar ^X     the rafter ^ is shorthand for the ctrl key
<sladigar> gotcha
<Agent_bob> sladigar sudo mount -a
<sladigar> ok, got that far
<gundam_rx78nt1> unagi, did you follow the multimedia keys howto?
<unagi> yes but the k menu isnt in the list of shortcuts
<Agent_bob> you should now access your  /media/MyBook   with konqueror   or your file manager
<sladigar> sweet
<sladigar> do i need to unmount all the partitions in order to rename them, or can i just edit the fstab file?
<Agent_bob> you can just edit the fstab  but for it to take affect you have to umount/mount them
<sladigar> so there were 4 commands you gave me
<sladigar> unmount
<sladigar> create directory
<sladigar> edit hdd name
<gundam_rx78nt1> pop up launch menu
<sladigar> and then mount
<gundam_rx78nt1> unagi ^
<Agent_bob> sladigar yup
<sladigar> what was the last command though, just mount all unmounted hdd?
<Agent_bob> mount -a   will mount anything that is not mounted that would be mounted automaticly at boot time.
<sladigar> ahhh
<sladigar> awesome
<sladigar> is the mkdir needed?
<gundam_rx78nt1> unagi: did you get my last message?
<Agent_bob> the -p switch on the mkdir command will either make a dir or a dir and it's parent if they don't exist, or if an inode of the given name does exist it will silently exit without doing anything
<livenicely> hello
<livenicely> i want some help plz?
<gundam_rx78nt1> livenicely: just ask away.
<Agent_bob> sladigar and yes the dir must exist or mount can't mount anything there.
<sladigar> Agnet_bob, thank you very much, you were awesome, gundam, ty for you help as well
<sladigar> ok
<gundam_rx78nt1> yw
<Agent_bob> sladigar some scripts that control /media/* via hald run mkdir -p each time...
<livenicely> wot is mean by depmod in linux
<livenicely> warning: /home/livenicely/Documents/Cx88/cx88-kmdl-2.4.21-47.0.1.EL-0.0.4-9.1.2.el3.i686.rpm: Header V3 DSA signature: NOKEY, key ID 66534c2b
<livenicely> error: Failed dependencies:
<livenicely>         /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.21-47.0.1.EL is needed by cx88-kmdl-2.4.21-47.0.1.EL-0.0.4-9.1.2.el3.i686
<livenicely>         /sbin/depmod is needed by cx88-kmdl-2.4.21-47.0.1.EL-0.0.4-9.1.2.el3.i686
<gundam_rx78nt1> !depmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about depmod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> in which cases the script will remake the mountpoint for you.   but normal   mount -a will not
<sladigar> ahh
<Agent_bob> sladigar and you're welcome.
<sladigar> so, when you create the dir, and then rename the hdd, the mount -a command puts them together
<Agent_bob> yep
<sladigar> sweet
<sladigar> where is a good place to learn this stuff
<sladigar> ?
<Agent_bob> !cli | sladigar
<ubotu> sladigar: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gundam_rx78nt1> sladigar: rute.pdf is a good introduction.
<sladigar> ok
<Agent_bob> for indepth research of sommands   http://tldp.org
<sladigar> they both will help a newb
<Agent_bob> commands ^
<sladigar> lol
 * Agent_bob is typo king of channel #kubuntu
<eatThisAndDie> guys, anyone with any knowledge on xoops?
<gundam_rx78nt1> there we go again... oops.
<sub[t]rnl> everybody oops
<eatThisAndDie> ...........
<gundam_rx78nt1> long story
<gundam_rx78nt1> what is xoops?
<eatThisAndDie> a CMS
<eatThisAndDie> do NOT ask me what's a cms..
<Stoffer> can someone help me find my external hard drive?  I deleted the partition table on it and now it disappeared on me
<Stoffer> it used to be /dev/sda1
<abortd> cms is a counter measure system
<intelikey> sladigar not that it's something that would be useful to you but just to peek your interest.    i have hdd with linux installed dirrectly to the disk,  no partitions at all.  encripted file system and encripted boot loader can also improve security.    try that with windows....  :)
<eatThisAndDie> Stoffer: uh... try /dev/sdb1
<intelikey> !virus | and a really good read on this page.
<ubotu> and a really good read on this page.: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<abortd> the day i have a webserver i will worry about that much security
<gundam_rx78nt1> eat: what is the problem that you are having with it?
<eatThisAndDie> not a problem, not even ubuntu related, i jsut wanna know how to use it.
<eatThisAndDie> to add modules, etc
<Stoffer> eatThisAndDie, no, doesn't exist, just like sda1
<intelikey> abortd heh.  i run a cherokee server  but it's local access only atm.
<eatThisAndDie> do u have /dev/sd<anything> ?
<Stoffer> basically how does one mount or edit a drive that isn't partitioned?
<intelikey> Stoffer you don't mount partitions.  you mount file systems.
<eatThisAndDie> Stof: plug it out, plug it back in. it doesn;'t need to be partitioned to be mounted AFAIK
<sub[t]rnl> Stoffer➜ fdisk can list and partition whatcha need
<intelikey> the cdrom the floppy disk and the file.iso image are some examples
<sub[t]rnl> sudo fdisk -l
<Stoffer> sub[t]rnl, fdisk doesn't list it
<eatThisAndDie> I'm gonna ask something really stupid....... are you sure it's turned on?
<gundam_rx78nt1> eatThisAndDie: did you take a look at the xoop wiki page and documentation?  I use dragonfly and like how it works.
<intelikey> i'm going to ask something equally stupid...... is it plugged into the box ?
<sub[t]rnl> ok, i'll bite...... do you really have an external harddrive?
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> ^5
<sub[t]rnl> ^5
<eatThisAndDie> gundam_rx78nt1: DragonFLY huh? I'll lookitup.
<nicolas> algun colombiano
<eatThisAndDie> stoffer: also  try eda, edb , xta, xtb
<gundam_rx78nt1> nicolas: no, boricua
<nicolas> q tal?
<nicolas> mucho trasnochar...!!!
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl i did try for over two hours to help one guy get an external drive to work..... wasn't plugged into the back of the box.   the usb cable had been pulled out of the computer and he didn't know....
<sub[t]rnl> ouch, yeah.
<intelikey> that will almost make a fellow loose his religion
<sub[t]rnl> honestly though, you asked the right question
<eatThisAndDie> Step 1 in My-Computer-Doesn't-Work diagnosis: is it turned on
<sub[t]rnl> kiss system
<eatThisAndDie> Step 2: is it plugged in
<Stoffer> ok, first of all ... it's plugged in
<Stoffer> second of all
<Stoffer> it used to be /dev/sda1
<Stoffer> why would it change?
<intelikey> Stoffer cause you unpluged it and repluged it.   and usb is wierd that way
<eatThisAndDie> Stoffer: Had that problem before, but mine just moves to sdb
<sub[t]rnl> *cough* uuid's *cough*
<eatThisAndDie> is sda or sdb available anyway? forget the numbers, just the dev
<dystopianray> is flash supposed to be working in konqueror now?
<intelikey> eatThisAndDie right and if you unplug and replug it may move to sdc or back to sda
<eatThisAndDie> yups
<Stoffer> isn't there something that'll tell me what device is instead of me going through every four-character combination?
<eatThisAndDie> Stoffer: yeah, "ls"
<gundam_rx78nt1> ls -l
<intelikey> Stoffer cat /proc/partitions         dmesg | tail
<intelikey> either might show you
<nicolas> thks gundam
<eatThisAndDie> Stoffer: GUI: kmenu>system settings>advanced >Disk and File Systems
<gundam_rx78nt1> ooh,  intelikey, good one
<dystopianray> flash only works about 10% of the time for me and often causes long pauses and crashes in konqueror
<dystopianray> it works perfectly in firefox
<gundam_rx78nt1> no problemas nicolas
<Stoffer> eatThisAndDie, well, at least the GUI way isn't reading it
<Stoffer> eatThisAndDie, it's just not there
<intelikey> Stoffer unplug the usb cable from it and replug   then    dmesg | tail
<dystopianray> does anyone else have working flash in konqueror?
<intelikey> Stoffer if it doesn't show up there   then you have a major mality
<eatThisAndDie> cat /proc/diskstats
<gundam_rx78nt1> Stoffer, did you do a lsusb to see if it is detected?
<Stoffer> intelikey, something shows up in dmesg related to sda
<intelikey> dystopianray short answer not i,   long answer i don't have konqueror.
<gundam_rx78nt1> if it is a usb.
<Stoffer> Bus 004 Device 061: ID 0d49:7350 Maxtor
<intelikey> Stoffer ok    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ;ls /mnt
<intelikey> if that gives errors   pastebin them
<Stoffer> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<intelikey> ok   ls /dev/sda1
<intelikey> does it show a yellow device node ?
<eatThisAndDie> i think it should be ls /dev/sd*
<Stoffer> all I have is /dev/sda
<Daisuke_Laptop> erm...
<intelikey> Stoffer oh   you did mention no partition...   sudo mount /dev/sda
<Daisuke_Laptop> has it been formatted yet or is it straight out of the box?
<intelikey>  /mnt
<eatThisAndDie> its not FORMATED isn;t it
<Stoffer> it was formatted
<intelikey> stupid enter key....
<Stoffer> until I screwed it up
<twosouls82> :)
<eatThisAndDie> so it's a WAS?
<intelikey> Stoffer oh   you did mention no partition...   sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<Stoffer> it asks for a filesystem
<Stoffer> fs type that is
<intelikey> Stoffer ok.  this is what that means.   there is a disk at that address but there is nothing mountable there.    i.e. no fs
<Stoffer> correct
<intelikey> Stoffer so what do you want now ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> so, stoffer: what you want to do is recover the partition table?
<Stoffer> format it
<intelikey> what fs ?
<Stoffer> well that's the compicated part
<Stoffer> ntfs ideally
<Stoffer> but that's a whole other story
<Stoffer> I'll settle for fat32
<gundam_rx78nt1> oops again.
<Stoffer> and convert to ntfs later
<intelikey> sudo mkntfs /dev/sda
<gundam_rx78nt1> ntfs...
<intelikey> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda
<Stoffer> yeah, see, when it was working before, I tried mkntfs
<Stoffer> but windows would tell me it wasnt' formatted
<Stoffer> after mknfts would say it's done
<Stoffer> I need the thing to read in windows
<intelikey> windows can access ext2 also
<gundam_rx78nt1> did you try to create a partition on it?
<Stoffer> can it?
<intelikey> gundam_rx78nt1 why ?
<Stoffer> what's the max file size in ext2?
<intelikey> Stoffer yes.
<gundam_rx78nt1> w/o a partition table, windows will detect it as a new drive.
<intelikey> idk.   ....   i have never thought about that...    4t or something ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> and ask to format it.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was just wondering....
<Stoffer> gundam_rx78nt1, it won't for an external usb drive
<Stoffer> gundam_rx78nt1, windows doensn't see it at all
 * Stoffer dual boots, btw
<Stoffer> is mkntfs the same program as mkfs.ntfs?
<gundam_rx78nt1> well, I had to create a partition table on mine once I wiped it clean (zeroed the drive).
<Stoffer> m
<Stoffer> nm*
<gundam_rx78nt1> in order for a drive to be formated (high level format), it needs a partition table.  No matter the drive.
<nicolas> no have sound gundam
<Stoffer> intelikey, the reason I asked about the max file size is because I'll be using this hdd to transfer large files, which is why I wanted to get away from fat32
<Agent_bob> ok i'll have to accept that, gundam_rx78nt1 cause i don't do windows, can't prove it by me.
<Stoffer> intelikey, which I heard had a max of 2 or 4 GB
<Agent_bob> Stoffer 2g max on vfat
<gundam_rx78nt1> you have an enclosure with a hd that is either sata or eide with an usb interface.  So partition the thing and then format it.
 * Agent_bob doesn't use partitions. but he's wierd anyway
<nicolas> si
<Agent_bob> !sound | nicolas does the troubleshooting page here not help ?
<ubotu> nicolas does the troubleshooting page here not help ?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gundam_rx78nt1> that is why when a usb drive is "automounted" it has a partition on it already, hence forth: sda1, partition 1 of the sda drive
<Agent_bob> gundam_rx78nt1 usb dirve ?   do thumb drives not qualify ?
<Stoffer> ok, well, mk.ext2 didn't seem to accomplish anything, but at least now gparted recognized /dev/sda and is creating an ext2 parition on it
<Agent_bob> which often don't have partitions.
<gundam_rx78nt1> flash memory works a little differently.
<Agent_bob> Stoffer it's not mk.ext2      mke2fs /dev/sda#
<gundam_rx78nt1> that porition of drives I haven't explored yet because it always works for me.
<Agent_bob> not flash memory the little dirves.
<Stoffer> Agent_bob, oh...well gparted seems to be working now
<gundam_rx78nt1> What is a thumb drive?  Isn't it chips that acts as non-volatile memory drives?
<Agent_bob> the ones with a disk about as big as a dime ?   or the ones with the ram chips ?
<Agent_bob> oh!   never mind.
<Stoffer> ok, I have an option now.  Gparted will let me format it as ext2 or NTFS.  I'm sure ntfs will work fine with windows, which I need, but ubuntu has issues mounting ntfs external drives.  Should I just do ext2?  No drawbacks right?
<Stoffer> ok, i'm just gonna format it ext2 and deal with it in the morning
<Stoffer> thanks for all your help
<gundam_rx78nt1> now, I have a question?  since when does windows recognize ext2 fs?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I can't see my drives on my dual boot pc.  Only saying unknown healthy.
<jussi01> gundam_rx78nt1: since you loaded the ext2 driver
<gundam_rx78nt1> there is a ext2 driver for linux?
<ere4si> gundam_rx78nt1, windows doesn't recognise linux - but sees that there is a partition
<jussi01> !ext3 | gundam_rx78nt1
<ubotu> gundam_rx78nt1: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<gundam_rx78nt1> sorry, windows.
<jussi01> gundam_rx78nt1: there it is
<jussi01> :)
<sub[t]rnl> jussi01➜ hey bro, do you use k3b?
<jussi01> sub[t]rnl: yes
<gundam_rx78nt1> jussi01: thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<sub[t]rnl> mind showing me ls -l /usr/bin/wodim /usr/bin/cdrecord; and the permissions on your burning device in /dev/?
<jussi01> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 359116 2007-09-17 01:17 /usr/bin/wodim
<jussi01> I dont have a /usr/bin/cdrecord
<sub[t]rnl> kk
<gundam_rx78nt1> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 384424 2007-09-16 16:19 /usr/bin/cdrecord
<gundam_rx78nt1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 359116 2007-09-16 16:17 /usr/bin/wodim
<gundam_rx78nt1> if that helps sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> tx, and the permissions on your burning device too
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56589/
<sub[t]rnl> jussi01➜ thanks
<sub[t]rnl> jussi01➜ whats the perms on /dev/hda
<jussi01> sub[t]rnl: you are welcome :)
<jussi01> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 3, 0 2008-02-19 10:29 /dev/hda
<bkudria> when i open a chat window in kopete 4:3.5.8-1ubuntu4 (latest in hardy), my *entire X server* crashes.  log here: http://pastebin.ca/909566 .  this happens only with kopete.  anyone see anything like this before?
<jussi01> bkudria: hardy help andd support in #ubuntu+1
<bkudria> jussi01: i'll give it a try, thanks
<soon> I need advice: I have to allocate x number of individual to y number of offices over a periode of z weeks, each individual spending 1 week in office y=3, etc .... is there a planning/project management app or otherwise you would recommend ????
<gundam_rx78nt1> is there a file download limit on firefox?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I can only download 2 files at a time.
<soon> gundam : http://www.lytebyte.com/2007/07/30/how-to-increase-the-number-of-simultaneous-download-limit-in-firefox/
<spiroo> some know when KDe 4.0.2 will come?
<spiroo> *somebody
<jussi01> spiroo: I suggest you ask in #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<emilsedgh> spiroo: afaik, minor releases for 4.0 are planned to be released everymonth.so probably 4.0.2 will come in the end of feb
<che> CIAO
<spiroo> okay thanks
<jussi01> !it | che
<ubotu> che: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<spiroo> jussi01, that channel is kind of dead :P
<shirish> does anybody know of a good site to learn kubuntu installations from zero, with screenshots & stuff.
<emre_> Türk Olan Varmı Sorum Olacak
<emilsedgh> !tr | emre_
<ubotu> emre_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<emre_> orası bomboş:S
<emre_> Linux Forever:D
<Lynoure> emre_: Do you have any support questions? :)
<emre_> !tr ÷  ami_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tr ÷  ami_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emre_> !tr | ami_
<ubotu> ami_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<peto_> who can help with kubuntu?
<jussi01> !ask | peto_
<ubotu> peto_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sbucatone> :)
<oem> nwes about a bug python-apt updating ???
<oem> I wrinting from italy, thank you
<Sbucatone> peto_: what's your problem ? and peto_ azz what nick lol
<oem> updated yesterday?
<peto_> i got kubuntu 7.10 but i still dont know how to install driver for graphic
<Sbucatone> peto_: and whicht is your graphic card ? nvidia ati intel ?
<peto_> 8800 gts
<peto_> nvidia
<Sbucatone> peto_: i have intel but i think that is a nvidia right ?
<Sbucatone> ok
<peto_> not sure
<Sbucatone> peto_: have you tried to read some wiki tutorial ?
<peto_> a lot
<peto_> nothing working
<peto_> i tried to install from forum but it doesnt work too
<Sbucatone> peto_: mm well if you have installed something i can't help you because i don't know what you have made but the easiest way to set up your card is
<Sbucatone> :) second i lost link
<peto_> i installed kubuntu again... its new now, without instalation graphic
<Sbucatone> peto_: well the sure way is this u Sistem -> Administration -> restricted driver---->Driver  NVIDIA
<Sbucatone> ups
<Sbucatone> that is for gnome
<Sbucatone> -.-''
<Sbucatone> system and settings
<twosouls82> good morning
<Sbucatone> peto_: sorry that was for gnome today is not a nice day for me go in your kde bar
<Sbucatone> peto_: then system settings
<peto_> ok
<Sbucatone> peto_: advanced
<peto_> ok
<Sbucatone> peto_: restricted driver
<peto_> ok
<peto_> there is  stop mark and nvidia not in use
<Sbucatone> peto_:weell
<Sbucatone> peto_: now on the botton you can see administrator mode
<peto_> well :)
<Sbucatone> click on it
<peto_> right
<peto_> ok
<Sbucatone> peto_: now set checked driver nvidia  or something like that
<peto_> you mean that small square
<Sbucatone> peto_: well i think yes
<peto_> ok
<peto_> i got a error
<Sbucatone> what error ?
<peto_> the software source for the package
<peto_> nvidia-glx-new
<peto_> is not enabled
<Sbucatone> peto_: have you every repository turned on ?
<peto_> no
<peto_> how can i check that please?
<Sbucatone> peto_: and you have pc connected with internet ?
<peto_> sure
<Sbucatone> ok
<Sbucatone> peto_: you should go in adept do you know something about adept ?
<peto_> manage packaging
<Sbucatone> yes
<Sbucatone> on that software there is a menu
<Sbucatone> go in adept menu---
<peto_> do i need to install something from there
<Sbucatone> peto_: no i think you should only turn on some list of software = repository
<peto_> ok
<Sbucatone> so run adept
<peto_> and
<Sbucatone> adept menu
<Sbucatone> manage repositiory
<peto_> ok
<Sbucatone> well the fist tab must have  multiverse universe ..checked
<Sbucatone> check every thing you can check xD
<Liono> glxinfo | grep direct
<Liono> libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false
<Liono> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Liono> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<peto_> i checked everything but...
<peto_> i cant see multiverse universe
<Sbucatone> peto_: than you should try again with system settings-----advanced--- restricted driver----admnistrator mode---set check drive nvidia
<Sbucatone> peto_: one second plxz
<peto_> ok... still the same error
<Sbucatone> peto_: you should see Software restricted by copyrtihg etc etc (multiverse)
<peto_> ok.. just give me a sec downloading is still running
<emre_> türkiye
<emre_> türk
<emre_> yok mu
<emre_>  ya
<Aloha> how do i use rewrite header filter in kmail?
<oem> somebody use kubuntu 804 here?
<emre_> ya
<emre_>  türk yokmu
<Sbucatone> peto_::) i am sorry for my english but it is not my first language :)
<peto_> thats all right mate... its not my first as well
<Liono_> can any one help me with drm. its no enabled for my vga...?
<peto_> anyway thx a lot for helping me
<Sbucatone> peto_: but where are you from ?
<peto_> downloading finish
<peto_> slovakia
<peto_> you
<Sbucatone> peto_: italy..peto in italian means xD farth
<Sbucatone> so i have asked for that i thinked you was italian
<oem> ciao sbucatone
<Sbucatone> oem: hola'
<peto_> thats ok
<peto_> so...
<peto_> what now
<peto_> downloading finish
<emre_> ne dion lan:D
<oem> where are u from sbucatone?
<peto_> something happening
<Sbucatone> peto_: well now you should follow the automatic set up
<Sbucatone> oem: verona
<oem> ok
<oem> milano
<Sbucatone> :)
<peto_> i checked that nvidia square again and its working now
<peto_> something is downloading
<Sbucatone> peto_: :) now it should appear something and automatic set up should lead you to your target
<peto_> ok mate...
<Sbucatone> peto_: after automatic set up you should restart pc
<peto_> i got a message that i need to restart computer now
<Sbucatone> peto_: :) and that is all
<peto_> you thing its ready
<Sbucatone> yes if that appear it means it is finished
<Sbucatone> restart pc and good luck
<peto_> do you think its realy gonna work
<peto_> because i tried to install before and when something happend i never came back to system
<peto_> :)
<Sbucatone> peto_: i have read an italian official wiki and on that official wiki it said this is the easiest way to run nvidia driver
<Sbucatone> peto_: well
<Sbucatone> peto_: when that append
<peto_> if this is working, you the best
<Sbucatone> peto_: well if that append you should see only a terminal
<peto_> that right
<Sbucatone> peto_: but you don't neeed to reinstall
<Sbucatone> just a command line
<peto_> no
<Sbucatone> type a command line
<peto_> realy
<Sbucatone> yeahh
<Sbucatone> xD
<peto_> but i dont know what to do than
<peto_> i dont know how to get a system back
<Sbucatone> peto_: you should wait a moment because i don't remember i must read my note
<peto_> i mean that normal graphic mode
<peto_> ok
<peto_> :)
<Liono_> i have    (II) I810(0): [drm] drmSetBusid failed (8, pci:0000:00:02.0), Permission denied   probelm.. what can i do?
<blady> czesc
<Sbucatone> peto_: with this  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<peto_> what is it
<blady> jest tam kto ?
<Sbucatone> peto_: if you made some mistake with your graphic card and you can 't do log in
<Sbucatone> peto_: and you see only a terminal
<peto_> yeah
<Sbucatone> peto_: you can reconfigure your graphica card with that
<Sbucatone> peto_: like DOS mode , it should ask to you many things
<peto_> yeah, and thats a problem :)
<peto_> because i dont have a answers for this things
<Sbucatone> peto_: but you just leave what you see written by computer it can automatically set up but it ask to you if you want change
<Sbucatone> peto_: just leave what you see written or leave empy if it is empy
<Sbucatone> and ti should be work
<peto_> ok thank you
<peto_> i gonna try now
<peto_> ok
<Sbucatone> peto_: god look
<Sbucatone> luck
<Sbucatone> xD
<peto_> thank you my friend :D
<Liono_> i have    (II) I810(0): [drm] drmSetBusid failed (8, pci:0000:00:02.0), Permission denied   probelm.. what can i do
<Sbucatone> drm file ?
<Sbucatone> in linux omg
<Sbucatone> Liono_: what do you trying to do ?
<Sbucatone> what are you trying to do ?
<Liono_> Sbucatone i dont have drm enabled
<Liono_> glxinfo | grep direct
<Liono_> libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false
<Liono_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Liono_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Sbucatone> Liono_: are you setting your graphica card ?
<Liono_> Sbucatone some one told me to type it
<peto_> sbucatone: are you still here
<Liono_> my wine game graphic was not doing wel
<Sbucatone> peto_: right
<peto_> ok.... i am back
<Sbucatone> peto_: worked ?
<peto_> how do i check now if driver is working proper
<peto_> if 3D is enabled too
<Sbucatone> peto_: :) if you go in system setting and advanced and restricted driver you should see driver ndvidia in use
<Sbucatone> peto_:  glxinfo | grep direct
<SlimeyPete> or do "glxgears -info" and check for DRI info
<SlimeyPete> or that
<peto_> you are the boss
<peto_> it is in use
<peto_> :)
<Sbucatone> peto_: now try glxgears
<Sbucatone> peto_: it should be  to work fine now :)
<peto_> yes it is wohaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Sbucatone> peto_: prrrrr
<Sbucatone> :)
<Liono_> Sbucatone glxinfo | grep direct
<Liono_> libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false
<Liono_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Liono_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<peto_> do you know how to set up a compiz as well
<peto_> :)
<damien__> hello
<damien__> ya des français ?
<Sbucatone> peto_: try to run compiz -----kde bar -----run command------compiz
<Sbucatone> !france
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<damien__> merci
<peto_> i got this back......... could not run the specified command
<Sbucatone> peto_: if you have not installed just open a terminal and write : sudo apt-get install compiz , or better open adept and install compiz core o something like that
<Sbucatone> peto_: ok you have to install compiz with that
<Sbucatone> Liono_: yoi have an old graphic card ?
<Liono_> intel built in
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Sbucatone> Liono_: lspci  on a terminal
<Sbucatone> Liono_: then use paste
<Sbucatone> !pate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sbucatone> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<peto_> ok its installed
<Liono_> Sbucatone  lspci | grep -i graphics
<Sbucatone> peto_: install this too : compizconfig-settings-manager
<Liono_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Sbucatone> Liono_: mm i am sorry that video card i think is a bit old and you should use some old driver i don't know nothing about that you should find out some information on the wiki
<Sbucatone> Liono_: i am sure there is a tutorial for old video card
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, wassup man?
<Liono_> ActionParsnip when iam here. that means i am in trouble :)
<Sbucatone> xD
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, whats the trouble?
<peto_> ok, its installed too
<Sbucatone> ActionParsnip: he must set up his graphic card
<Liono_> can any one help me with drm. its no enabled for my vga...?
<Liono_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Sbucatone> peto_: now go on you kde bar and ----run a comand-----compiz
<sarah87> hi i just installed kubuntu, and it says "network cable unplugged"; but its plugged in
<ActionParsnip> drm = data rights management (?). what do you mean by drm?
<Liono_> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/m180deb37
<peto_> ok, but nothing happend just blink screen
<Liono_> direct rendering mang
<Sbucatone> peto_: open a terminal and write compiz
<Sbucatone> peto_: if you have problem you can write kwin --replace
<peto_> xgl not present
<Sbucatone> peto_: mm i remember one thing just a second
<peto_> ok
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31982 may help some
<Liono_> ActionParsnip thanks
<Sbucatone> peto_: sudo kate  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peto_> there was checking for some things, everything was prexent exept xgl
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, have you installed the 915resolution package?
<peto_> what now....?
<Sbucatone> peto_: if you open that file you should  see driver nv for nvida card but
<peto_> nothing opened
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, and do you have xserver-xorg-driver-i810 ?
<peto_> there is something wrong now
<ActionParsnip> Sbucatone, please dont use sudo kate, use kdesu kate
<Sbucatone> ActionParsnip: yes you right
<peto_> i cant move with windows
<peto_> i cant close them...
<peto_> i lost that bar
<Sbucatone> peto_: ups
<Liono_> ActionParsnip no that forum is for resolution.
<Sbucatone> peto_: close kate
<peto_> what does it mean
<peto_> its not open
<Sbucatone> peto_: ok if you have problem rememer this open a terminal and write : kwin --replace
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, are you on a widescreen lappy?
<Liono_> no
<Liono_> i need it for gamming and wine
<Liono_> good graphics
<Liono_> and hardware accelaration
<peto_> still the same
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, do you have xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<Sbucatone> peto_: you can manage something ? or your system is bad ?
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-cache show xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<peto_> its back now
<peto_> its ok
<peto_> so
<Liono_> ActionParsnip i dont know.. iam new at this.
<peto_> what about that xgl
<Sbucatone> peto_: well , remeber you can restart only graphic card with CTRL ALT BACKSPACE , but anyway this only if you have problem
 * abortd is away: Gone away for now. sleep hospital or hell not sure yet
<peto_> ok
 * AborttD is back.
<peto_> i it will bring me backt to graphic mode
<Sbucatone> peto_: another thing it's better use kdesudo instead of sudo
<peto_> ok
<Liono_> ActionParsnip k
<Liono_> ActionParsnip nothing showed up
 * abortd is away: Gone away for now. sleep hospital or hell not sure yet
<ActionParsnip> Liono_,
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<Sbucatone> peto_: well peto i can't do anymore for you because i don't know about nvidia i think you have only a little problem for compiz but i am not sure so , i see you are not so expert and so i want made something you can't repear
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, applies to gutsy too
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<peto_> thats ok... we can try if you dont mind
<Sbucatone> peto_: i think you should see for some tutorial on forum, because if i say to you and then you cannot fix that is bad
<peto_> i something happend i can still reinstall
 * abortd is back.
<peto_> dont be worried about that
<Sbucatone> peto_: mm ah no in linux you don't need ;)
<peto_> i am very thanksfull for your help
<Liono_> ActionParsnip i already have latest. xserver-xorg-video-i810 is already the newest version.
<Sbucatone> peto_: jst a second
<peto_> ok
<peto_> and...
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, can we have a pastebin of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Liono_> sure
<peto_> what about to install everything from adept for compiz
<Liono_> http://pastebin.com/m2eb6ed02
<peto_> i mean if will write down compiz in adept, there is still a lot of files not installed
<peto_> what do you think?
<Sbucatone> peto_: mm open a terminal and write sudo apt-get install compiz
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, what happens when you modprobe i810
<Sbucatone> peto_: it should say it is installed
<Sbucatone> but anyway you have installed so
<Liono_> ActionParsnip FATAL: Error inserting i810 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i810.ko): Operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, ok sudo modprobe i810
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, this may help http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml
<Liono_> loguser1@pc1:~$ sudo modprobe i810
<Liono_> loguser1@pc1:~$
<ActionParsnip> check section 3
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, thats cool :D
<Liono_> k
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, or you could backup your xorg.conf and add Option "RenderAccel" "true" in your display adapter settings
<peto_> it said unable to lock administration directory
<peto_> what do you think?
<Liono_> ActionParsnip hmm. ill take a while
<Sbucatone> peto_: ok you should try this but before i want explain if doesnt' work how to fix
<peto_> ok
<Sbucatone> peto_: if doesn't work you will not able to log in and you should work with a terminal
<peto_> ok
<Liono_> ActionParsnip how about following the link you gave you first?
<Sbucatone> peto_: you  must edit a file with this :  sudo nano  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peto_> ok, just let me write it down
<Sbucatone> peto_:  and replace an old line
<Liono_> ActionParsnip  brb
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, if you are playing with xorg.cong
<ActionParsnip> *conf
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, use sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<peto_> what does it mean replace old line
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, so if it screws your rig you can copy it back
<Sbucatone> peto_: to exit to that program you must press these button CTRL X , than it said do you want save you write y etc etc and it exit
<peto_> how do i know, which one is old
<Sbucatone> peto_: we are trying to replace a line
<Sbucatone> peto_: so if doesn't work you must replace that old line
<Sbucatone> and restart pc peto_
<peto_> ok
<Sbucatone> peto_: ok now kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sbucatone> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<peto_> ok
<peto_> kate is open
<Sbucatone> peto_: now select all  and paste in that link yu can see above
<peto_> wait....
<peto_> what link you mean
<Sbucatone> this
<Sbucatone> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<peto_> it open a new window
<peto_> you want me to put a source to this text
<Sbucatone> peto_: so you must paste in that link what you have in that file  /etc/X11/xorg.conf that yoi have opened with kate
<Sbucatone> Divilinux: heya
<Divilinux> aio
<cicero123> hello room.
<peto_> ok.... uff
<peto_> i press paste
<Sbucatone> peto_: you must write a title xD
<peto_> and i got 124 lines of new text
<cicero123> is there a recommended user id number range?
<Liono_> ActionParsnip  back.
<Liono_> ActionParsnip  what were you saying
<Sbucatone> peto_: after you have pasted you must show me the link :)
<Liono_> ActionParsnip i did sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<peto_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56600/
<peto_> can you see that
<Sbucatone> yws
<Sbucatone> yes
<Liono_> ActionParsnip if i screwed it up now. what should i do?
<peto_> what does it mean
<peto_> do you think there is no problem because of my resolution is widescreen
<Sbucatone> peto_: just a second i am writing
<peto_> ok
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, sudo cp xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf
<Liono_> done
<Liono_> where to insert "RenderAccel" "true"
<Sbucatone> peto_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56601/
<Sbucatone> peto_: remember i am not sure !!!
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, just below where your graphics card is detailes
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, just under where it says venorname intel
<peto_> ok :)
<Liono_> ActionParsnip like this ?   vendorname "Intel"
<Liono_> "RenderAccel" "true"
<Liono_> ActionParsnip if it screws up. what should i do next?
<peto_> i am back in here, but graphic driver is not working again
<peto_> i got same NVIDIA not in use
<Sbucatone> peto_: you have said you have this card ?Nvida 8600M GS
<Sbucatone> peto_: replace the old line
<peto_> 8800 gts
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, you need to copy the original file back at command line like i said earlier
<Sbucatone> peto_: go in adept and install this  nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, save the newly editted file andreboot
<Liono_> ActionParsnip how
<Liono_> ActionParsnip ok
<peto_> do i have to restart first?
<Liono_> ActionParsnip how to copy .bak to original?
<Sbucatone> peto_: do you have replace old line ?
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, sudo cp xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, I told you earlier (scroll up)
<peto_> yes
<Sbucatone> peto_: have you replaced old line
<Sbucatone> xD
<Sbucatone> ok
<Liono_> oh ya
<Liono_> k
<Sbucatone> peto_: CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<peto_> and after that
<peto_> it will bring me back?
<Sbucatone> peto_:  that restart graphic card
<Liono_> ActionParsnip this wil make a .bakup file. and if .conf fails. it will load .bak automatically ?
<Sbucatone> peto_: then you came here another time and install  nvidia-settings from adept
<ActionParsnip> Liono_, no, you do it yourself
<Liono_> ActionParsnip ok. ill be there in a minut
<Liono_> shoult i just ctrl+ alt + backspace?
<se7en> somebody know how to sync my nokia 6120c
<Sbucatone> peto_: try to find out if you have restricted driver in use
<Sbucatone> now
<Liono_> ActionParsnip never mind. brb
<peto_> its still the same
<peto_> like before this restart
<peto_> nvidia not in use
<peto_> sorrry .... is in use already
<Sbucatone> peto_: well restart pc then , and if you see another time restricted nvidia is not in use do the same thing you have done to enable it
<peto_> is in use
<peto_> ok?
<Sbucatone> peto_: ok
<Sbucatone> peto_: perfect
<Sbucatone> peto_: try to install  nvidia-settings from adept
<peto_> but it doesnt look like
<peto_> ok
<Sbucatone> peto_: you have a damned card xD
<peto_> sorrrrrrry
<peto_> :)
<Sbucatone> peto_: :)
<peto_> but for gaming is great trust me
<Sbucatone> i know
<se7en> is kde4 stable to use it
<Sbucatone> se7en: i can use without big problem
<Agent_bob> se7en i've been hearing "stable but incomplete"
<peto_> ok
<se7en> ok thanks i wait for a bit longer
<peto_> its done
<ActionParsnip> se7en, its ok but you'll be running kde3 libs as well as not allapps use kde4 yet, depends how much space you have free
<Sbucatone> peto_: now find out somewhere nvidia-setting in kde bar
<twosouls82> how do I give a user sudo rights without resorting to editing the sudoers configuration file?
<Agent_bob> twosouls82 add them to the adm group
<ActionParsnip> twosouls82, just use sudo <cli command>
<ActionParsnip> twosouls82, or kdesu <gui app>
<twosouls82> ActionParsnip: for that I need Agent_bob's answer
<twosouls82> Agent_bob: thanks, that's what I was looking for
<twosouls82> :)
<Agent_bob> twosouls82 adm or admin    which ever it is..   cat /etc/sudoers will tell you
<twosouls82> Agent_bob: "Members of the admin group may gain root privileges" so "admin" it is
<twosouls82> Agent_bob: merci
<peto_> i cant find it
<Agent_bob> d'nada
<peto_> i just found compizConfig settings manager
<Agent_bob> twosouls82 but the   %adm* is what counts  not the comment above it     just so you know.
<peto_> so what do you think?
<drayen> morning all
<Sbucatone> peto_: mm  i have no idea....  i am sorry but i can't help you  you must wait someone more expert than me ... i am sorry i have a shit intel and it works automatically
<Agent_bob> peto_ don't know who is/was helping you.   but i'm the cli guy not the gui guy
<Sbucatone> so i am not so expert on nvidia
<Agent_bob> sorry spoke to soon.
<blekos> hi, i've installed kubuntu with vmawre on my xp laptop. Is there a way to see from within kubuntu the ntfs partions?
<peto_> thats ok, you helped me already thx a lot
<drayen> i'm about to buy a laptop with 2x160gb disks, which is a bit much - i was thinking of having a play with software raid to setup raid0 on say 60gb of each disk then raid1 on the last 100gb - what do people thing - crazy or brilliant + any good tutorials / links for this kind of madness :
<Sbucatone> Agent_bob: if you have nvidia try to help that guy
<Agent_bob> blekos there should be.  but i don't know what you might have to switch on in vmware
<Agent_bob> Sbucatone i have an nvidia card but it's not supported, and i don't have x installed,  so i'm useless there.
<Sbucatone> Agent_bob: :)
<twosouls82> Agent_bob: hehehe.. I quoted the comment, but it doesn't lie about the configuation option in this case: "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" ;)
<blekos> if a vm is treates as another pc then I might have to do smg with sambaa
<Agent_bob> right.   just wanted you to be aware of that.
<Agent_bob> blekos you can use ssh or ftp or samba    lots of ways to get there.
<Agent_bob> sshfs  is margenally slower   but seems stable enough to call safe     (sort of)
<Agent_bob> ftp is either anon. or permisc.
<Agent_bob> samba i don't know cause i don't do windows
<Agent_bob> but i still think that vmware can allow linux to access dirrectly via the device nodes.
<Agent_bob> i said i think.
<gundam_rx78nt1> drayen: you will have a raid 0 drive with 120G and a mirrored raid 1 drive but you wouldn't have an increase in performance if that is what you are looking for.
<gundam_rx78nt1> drayen: it will still be up to the processor to do most of the work.
<drayen> gundam_rx78nt1: yeah i was hoping for increased performacen
<drayen> performance even
<drayen> the increased throughput of the raid 0 drive
<gundam_rx78nt1> now if it was across 2 different controlers, then we would get some benefit.
<LetsGo67> I cannot boot my hard drive by itself, I need to insert the Ubuntu CD, then go to "boot from first hard disk".  Is there a way to fix that?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have a software raid 5 on my home pc.
<drayen> Its SATA if that helps
<drayen> i dont have the laptop in my hands yet
<gundam_rx78nt1> It works fine until I have to copy large files to it... because it's processor driven/intensive, it slows down during file transfer.
<Agent_bob> !boot | LetsGo67
<ubotu> LetsGo67: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LetsGo67> Thank you!
<gundam_rx78nt1> !software raid |drayen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about software raid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gundam_rx78nt1> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gundam_rx78nt1> drayen: I think this will help you out ^
<gundam_rx78nt1> wow, it's gotten quiet here.
<gundam_rx78nt1> you know that you are living in the 200x's when wow means world of warcraft for you.
<gundam_rx78nt1> you know that you are living in the 200x's when you can order your custom linux distribution from a web page and download it as an iso.
<gundam_rx78nt1> gone are the days of carrying a shoe box with 100 floppies so you can install linux w/o X windows...
<twosouls82> I thought "sudo usermod -g employees <username>" would make "employees" the primary group of the user with username <username>.. it does not seem to work
<twosouls82> or do I need to logout and in for it to be visible to me?
<Lynoure> twosouls82: check what your /etc/passwd says on that...
<Lynoure> twosouls82: if it is right there, then yes, it will take effect when the user in question logs in
<Agent_bob> logout/in is required   or some command that escapes me atm.
<Agent_bob> env or something.
<Lynoure> newgrp
<Agent_bob> Lynoure that wont affect the primary group tho will it ?
<twosouls82> Lynoure: thanks, it confirms that I need to relogin or.... etc etc.. "newgrp is used to change the current group ID during a login session." :) handy
<twosouls82> Agent_bob: I will tell you in a sec
<Lynoure> Agent_bob: not sure, actually... too lazy to check :)
<twosouls82> Lynoure: Agent_bob: thanks, it indeed works for primary groups too
<hardik> Hello , I m new to kubuntu (y'day installed version 7.10), with help to search engine I able to install scim, and I m able to switch lang in kopete, but not in another applications like kate
<twosouls82> hardik: use "kcmshell language" in a terminal client to configure those settings desktop wide
<hardik> thanks twosouls82, what I want is to able to keep default english as it is but can use native lang in various application
<hardik> when I writing msg to kopete, there is in mouse right-click menu select input lang, so I can chat with others in native lang through kopete, but same is not happening in other sw like kate
<hardik> i.e. if I want to make docs in native lang then what to do?
<twosouls82> hardik: depends on the application, for kate; use the "Tools" menu, followed by "Settings...", in the new dialog you can set the language for the document using the "Language" listbox
<Enissay> how to execute *.run package?
<SlimeyPete> sh blah.run
<SlimeyPete> you may have to do "chmod +x blah.run" first
<Enissay> SlimeyPete: and then..?
<hardik> twosouls82 , I look at kate, kwrite & quanta but I m not able to find native lang selection (ofcourse there is highlighter for computer lang selection)
<twosouls82> hardik: I meant: Tools -> Spelling...
<SlimeyPete> Enissay: after you've done "chmod +x blah.run" then "sh blah.run" it should run.
<hardik> twosouls82 thanks, I m able to find it, and select it but then my kate crash and when I restart that program no popup :(, I m rebooting my system as looks like I did some mistake in installing scim
<hardik> thanks for your time, I will come back here to give u feedback
<twosouls82> hardik: that sounds nasty
<twosouls82> good luck
<hardik> thank you , avajo
<Liono> can any one help me how to enable direct hardware acceleration for good graphics. direct rendering managmnet is disabled in m case. how to enable it? i have intel p4 builtin vga?
<SlimeyPete> you need to find out what VGA chipset you have. There might be a better driver available.
<SlimeyPete> you can run "lspci" in a terminal to list such things.
<Liono> can any one help me how to enable direct hardware acceleration for good graphics. direct rendering managmnet is disabled in m case. how to enable it? i have intel p4 builtin vga?
<ehny> türkiye kubuntu
<ehny> irc adresi nedir
<ehny> kubuntu türkiye
<ehny> türk
<ehny> Türkiye Kubuntu Adresi Nedir
<ehny> Türkiye Irc Kubuntu
<ehny> !tr I ehny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tr i ehny - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jean> what's up
<Beren78> the sky and Mary MAgdalene
<slow-motion> hi
<twosouls82> hi there
<khaije1> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<TrapperDave> Hello, just wondering if anyone can help me with Amarok. I was told I'd be best off trying in here.
<TrapperDave> It freezes on the splash screen.
<Enissay> i've just installed my card driver and compiz.... how can i activate desktop effects?
<andy_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<tekteen> Enissay: open a konsole and type "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" then press enter
<Enissay> tekteen: already done... what's next?
<tekteen> ok
<andy_> is there any way of getting kubuntu to automatically mount my ntfs external hard disk?
<tekteen> go to the kmenu >> settings
<tekteen> then there should be Advanced Desktop Effects
<tekteen> that is how you configure it
<gundam_rx78nt1> andy, add it to your fstab file.
<Enissay> and when i check an effects it should wroks... that's it?
<tekteen> to start it type alt+f2. and then the run box will appear. in that box type compiz --replace
<tekteen> that is how to TRY compiz
<andy_> gundam_rx78nt1: ok but what do i need to add i.e command?
<tekteen> you do not want it to start automatically until you have tried it
<gundam_rx78nt1> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gundam_rx78nt1> also you can read the fstab man page.
<gundam_rx78nt1> usually it would be <device>  <mount point>  <fs type> <options>
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am sorry if I am not clear... I have been working all night long...
<Enissay> tekteen: i got nothing.... :'(
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> you typed compiz --replace?
<Enissay> yes
<tekteen> did all of the window bars disappear?
<tekteen> then reappear?
<charlerlin> salut
<Enissay> tekteen: no, nothing happens
<tekteen> Enissay: if anything I say stops kubuntu from working... use crtl+alt+backspace to reset x (it will log you out but not restart)
<tekteen> open a konsole
<tekteen> and try to run compiz --replace
<tekteen> what is the error
<tekteen> ?
<Enissay> tekteen: .: 3: Can't open /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu
<tekteen> did you install compiz or compiz-kde?
<tekteen> also just to check. gutsy?
<Enissay> tekteen: i've installed : compizconfig-settings-manager compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-gnome compiz-plugins libcompizconfig-backend-gconf libcompizconfig0
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> remove compiz and install compiz-kde
<tekteen> I assume you use kde :-)
<Enissay> :-)
<Enissay> tekteen: i've installed compiz-kde... but nothing change.... do i have to reboot?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> you tried compiz --replace in the konsole?
<tekteen> what was the error again?
<Enissay> tekteen: yes, the same
<tekteen> also did you reinstall the plug-ins?
<Enissay> no
<Enissay> wich mones?
<Enissay> wich ones?
<tekteen> kubuntu prob uninstalled them
<Enissay> tekteen: adept says that they still installed
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> restart and try
<blizzzek> bye
<snarkster> good morning
<tekteen> morn'in
<snarkster> so i installed some games and amarok kde3 and now ndiswrapper isnt working..
<snarkster> juust locks up the computer. Have to do that sysreq to reboot the system.
<Enissay> tekteen: no change.. :'(
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> what was the error?
<Enissay> tekteen: the same
<tekteen> Enissay: what was the error
<tekteen> I forgot :-)
<Enissay> .: 3: Can't open /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> it should be opening compiz-manager
<tekteen> not compiz-manager.ubuntu
<Enissay> wich does not exist
<tekteen> type ls -l /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu in the konsole
<tekteen> what is the output?
<Enissay> ls: /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager.ubuntu: No such file or directory
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I am not sure
<MsK`> hi
<MsK`> I have a problem with an external ntfs hard drive, when I plug it and click open, dolphin says "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000", how can I correct that ?
<Enissay> MsK`: right click on the drive>properties>uncheck:mount as user.....
<Enissay> MsK`: so what?
<MsK`> Enissay, I don't see any checkbox about that
<Enissay> properties>Mounting>uncheck:mount as user
<MsK`> there is no "mount as user"
<MsK`> ho I see
<MsK`> sorry
<twosouls82> can I safely change "/etc/default/useradd" so that "SKEL" contains our foundation's skeleton without messing things up (other scripts, postinst, postrm etc.)?
<MsK`> wow, it's worse now
<MsK`> ha ok, I know what it is
<MsK`> thanks
<theTheme> Hey everyone, I'm having an upgrade problem.  I installed from the repository and now I am trying to upgrade to 1.05 with svn.  when I type in ./autogen.sh it returns ./autogen.sh: 22: autoreconf: not found
<theTheme> Can anyone help me?
<theTheme> Sorry...I am trying to upgrade Transmission...forgot that part :)
<ActionParsnip> theTheme, do you have autoreconf installed?
<theTheme> ActionParsnip: I am not sure, whenever i try to apt-get install it, it says Couldn't find package
<ActionParsnip> theTheme, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<theTheme> ActionParsnip: ok, did both of those and tried autoreconf again, but still returns not found
<ActionParsnip> theTheme, do you need updates?
<ActionParsnip> so you are updating Transmission?
<ActionParsnip> !transmission
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<theTheme> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> do you have a link to the developers homepage?
<theTheme> ActionParsnip: I can put the readme in a pastebin if you think it would help, I've never used svn before
<theTheme> http://www.transmissionbt.com/development.php
 * selckin watches the internal strugle of jpatrick
<ActionParsnip> theTheme, why not just use ktorrent?
<theTheme> ActionParsnip: I've been using it, and I really like it, but for some reason I can't get it to forward my ports anymore, I'm living in a dorm without access to the router so I've got to be able to do it from the client
<theTheme> ActionParsnip: If you know how to fix that, that'd be just as good :)
<ActionParsnip> bitlord wil never forward ports
<ActionParsnip> port forwarding is done on the router
<ActionParsnip> how do you mean by "forward ports"
<theTheme> ActionParsnip: by using the UPnP widget in ktorrent
<theTheme> plugin rather, not widget
<ActionParsnip> theTheme, and without it your torrents dont work?
<ActionParsnip> i connect to my router without anything other than a vanilla install and its fine
<ActionParsnip> sorry for my confsion Ive not come across uPNP for LAN
<theTheme> Without it I'm not connectable, I can download but not seed
<ActionParsnip> theTheme, i see. sorry ive no idea. quite weird how you cant seed
<theTheme> Ah well, that's ok, I don't know why it stopped working (the plugin) it was quite nice when it worked
<ActionParsnip> theTheme, id make sure you have the kernel-devel modules and it may compile
<ActionParsnip> as well as g++
<pfein> anyone else had trouble with konq sometimes using 100% CPU after recent updates?
<pfein> maybe flash related?
<RogueJediX> Hey. I got a motherboard replacement just recently, so do I need to update anything?
<Amerio> I need help with Gparted
<Amerio> is it possible to merge 2 unallocated paritions into 1 unallocated parition ?
<Amerio> but both in different SDA's
<genii> Amerio: If they are next to each other merging them is easy. If you have some partition between them it's more problemmatic
<Amerio> genii they arent next to each other
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all :-)
<Amerio> the 1st one under ext3 filesystem / SDA1 and the other under extended file system /SDA2
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> thankyou genii :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Anytime
<BluesKaj> finally some sun here
<genii> Amerio: sda1 and sda2 should be next to each other
<Amerio> yeah but inside sda2 there are ntfs paritions
<genii> BluesKaj: Yeah here too :)
<genii> Amerio: You said unallocated partitions.
<Amerio> genii yeah there are ntfs paritions and unallocated parition too
<dergringo> I'm looking for something like ChronoSync on KDE
<luser> Good morning sunshine(s)
<Amerio> SDA1 has 8 GB of unallocated space, SDA2 has 11 GB of unallocated space , I just wanna make a new parition with 19 GB , but it doesnt allow me to use more than 8 GB
<genii> Amerio: if you have for instance sda1=ext3 sda2=ntfs sda3=unallocated sda4=unallocated     you can merge sda3 and sda4 into 1 no issues. If you have something like sda1=ext3 sda2=ntfs sda3=unallocated sda4=ntfs sda5=unallocated and you want to merge sda3 and sda5 then it becomes tricky
<Amerio> aah thats confusing
<genii> Amerio: So your ext3 filesystem on sda1 has 8Gb free on it without data that you want to extract and then add to 11Gb of free space on the ntfs partition?
<genii> partition <> filesystem free space
<Amerio> i want to add the 11gb unallocated 1 to the 8 GB unallocated one to make a new partition under sda1
<Amerio> got it?
<genii> Amerio: But you have filesystems on these so-called "unallocated" partitions?
<Amerio> under SDA1 there is ext3 parition and unallocated place , under SDA2 there is 3 NTFS paritions and unallocated space
<Amerio> SDA2 is extended and contains the other paritions under it
<Amerio> and I cant take a screenshot to show u because im using the livecd
<genii> Amerio: OK. After sda1 how big is the unallocated space. Is it as large as the ntfs part sda2?
<Amerio> ok hold on please
<BluesKaj> Amerio , genii , perhaps he should take the GParted Live CD approach to organizing and resizing the partitions. It's much easier and effective than the qtparted app on the kubuntu live cd.
<Amerio> where can I upload a screenshot?
<genii> Amerio: tinypic.com
<genii> BluesKaj: I think the main problem is that he has dead space at end of sda1 which the ntfs partition needs to occupy to make the unallocated areas contiguous
<ubuntu_> Salut tout le monde
<genii> Amerio: If the image is too large for tinypic.com  try then imageshack.us
<Amerio> its uploading not too much large but was trying to take a clear one by phone
<Amerio> genii http://i25.tinypic.com/5dnntt.jpg
<theTheme> Hey everyone, can someone help me compile ktorrent 2.2.5  when I type ./configure it goes through the checks but finalyl returns, ""checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<BluesKaj> genii, yeah agreed ,it's always best to have the ntfs on the sda1 from what I've learned so far.
<BluesKaj> theTheme, why not just install it with adept or apt ?
<llutz> theTheme: install libx11-dev
<BluesKaj> ahh
 * BluesKaj needs to read with more concentration :)
 * BluesKaj gulps coffee to get rolling 
<Amerio> genii as shown in the image I just want the merge the unallocated space which the mouse is pointing on to the above one and make a new partition
<theTheme> BluesKaj: the version in the repository is 2.2.1
<BluesKaj> theTheme, that's perfectly good version...it works well .
<BluesKaj> newest isn't always best
<theTheme> BluesKaj: yes, of course, just like to upgrade
<theTheme> BluesKaj: I was hoping that the newest would help get the upnp plugin working for me again, it mysteriously stopped about a week ago
<BluesKaj> theTheme, which kubuntu are you running ?
 * llutz iterates "uPnP is evil"
<theTheme> llutz: ok, it returned a list of packages that have unmet dependecies, but someone of them I can't find
<theTheme> BluesKaj: Hardy
<BluesKaj> llutz, as is DHT
<llutz> BluesKaj: what's DHT?
<BluesKaj> Hardy should default to 2.2.5
<theTheme> it's the same one that came with when I did the fresh install. the about says it's 2.2.1
<theTheme> llutz: figured it out :)
<llutz> theTheme: i did ;)
<theTheme> Why do you guys not like upnp and dht?
<genii> Amerio: Since the unallocated space the mouse is on there is within an extended partition you cannot merge it directly to some primary partition. If you shrink the sda2 by the 11Gb then it can be merged with the 7.84 below it. But to use the spae between sda1 and sda2 you would need to shift the sda2 up so the free space falls all together at the end.
<llutz> uPnP is a security nightmare because you lose control about your security-settings
<genii> Sorry for lag, work calling me back and forth a bit
<BluesKaj> llutz, distributed hash table : a type of distributed system that provides hash table-like functionality.. wiki definition
<theTheme> oh, didn't realize that, I'm rather new to linux and bittorrent
<Amerio> hmmmm
<llutz> BluesKaj: i found it at wikipedia, thanks ,)
<Amerio> so I shift all and by default it should be 1 unallocated space right?
<BluesKaj> llutz, as did I :)
<llutz> theTheme: who/what prevents malware from using upnp-mechanisms to open your system to the internet?
<theTheme> llutz: No idea
<llutz> theTheme: what seems to be a nice feature of p2p-clients, media-clients etc. is evil, very evil for your security.
<BluesKaj> llutz, i've been informed by some folks at thebo.bzx torent site that enabling DHT can muck up you DL speed and introduce unwanted sources
<BluesKaj> err thbox.bz
<theTheme> Isn't that a private site that doesn't allow dht?
<llutz> BluesKaj: maybe, i'm not using p2p very often
<BluesKaj> theTheme, yes i believe so
<genii> Amerio: If you have some other drive large enough to temporarily store sda2 then you can copy it to there with dd command, then free it up and create a new partion of same size directly underneath sda1 and then dd back the partition sda2 to that. Then you will have all the free space in one area at the end.
<Amerio> genii yeah I thought of that too , I have an external HDD but u know it takes ages to move all the data lol
<genii> Amerio: Without being able to put the sda2 contents somewhere though, best can do right now is shrink sda2 by the 11G of free space on it and then merge that with the 7.8Gb at end of drive
<Amerio> genii anyway thanx for the help , I'll try shifting if it doesnt work , then I'll move the data to external hdd
<theTheme> Ok, I got libx11-dev installed, but I am still getting the same error when I try ./configure for ktorrent
<stdin> Thecks: you need xorg-dev, you probably want to so "sudo apt-get build-dep ktorrent" to get all of the packages you need
<Amerio> genii shifting worked =) thanx alot mate
<BluesKaj> theTheme,I have to ask the obvious. Have you updated your sources.list to hardy ?
<theTheme> BluesKaj: I don't know how to do that, so...probably not
<BluesKaj> I mean multivers univers etc
<differentreality> can someone help me set up my wireless card with kubuntu ? I have Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG  and it should work without any drivers to be needed
<genii> Amerio: Good :)
<pfein> anyone else had trouble with konq sometimes using 100% CPU after recent updates?
<Amerio> genii thank you so much , have a good day , ciao
<BluesKaj> theTheme, the best way without editing directly is : Open Adept Package Manager.  On the menu of that screen, click on Adept -> Manage  Repositories. Click the Kubuntu software tab, check all the boxes "X". The same goes for the third party software tab. Close, and then in the terminal: "sudo apt-get update" .
<theTheme> woot! it worked, after it resolved the dependencies ./configure worked
<BluesKaj> theTheme, yes , that's why using adept or apt is always safer.
<mumu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<theTheme> Thanks BluesKaj and llutz, you were both a huge help :)
<rooster> I want Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<rooster> me so horny
<rooster> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra
<rooster> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra
<rooster> I want Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<rooster> me fucky fucky Fatima Zahra
<rooster> me fucky fucky Jesus' mom
<rooster> me fucky fucky Mary (Jesus' mom)
<rooster> me fucky fucky Mary (Jesus' mom)
<emilsedgh> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<pfein> can an op ban that waste pls?
<pfein> thx
<Mez> too quick stdin
<alexk_> hi
<alexk_> IS there any better windows emulator then WINE?
<BluesKaj> w!ine
<BluesKaj> !wine
<Ops> Hi
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<stdin> Wine Is Not an Emulator ;) try vmware or VirtualBox for a full emulator
<alexk_> ok
<alexk_> because i like Voyage Century Online and cant play it on my new kubuntu install :)
<alexk_> but was so tired of windows
<alexk_> 1 month now with kubuntu and no problems but that one game :)
<alexk_> ok i have one other problem
<alexk_> i had ot put in my old NVIDIA card because my newer ATI Radeon 9550 wont work on Kubuntu
<alexk_> how to make Radeon 9550 work and obey me? :)
<Kohlrabi> what do you mean with "won't work"?
<alexk_> it uses a default setting
<alexk_> "fglrx" or something
<Ops> How i can delete kde3=?
<alexk_> and doesnt like 3d stuff
<alexk_> for example i tried that 3d desktop beryl
<alexk_> its a great card and worked fine under windows xp
<alexk_> there is no exact driver for radeon 9550 which works i did a search on it
<alexk_> many hours and it keeps changing desktop back to very low resolution every reboot
<BluesKaj> alexk_, open system settings/advanced , check if the restricted driver is enabled.
<alexk_> i did that
<alexk_> i have to do that every reboot
<alexk_> so i stopped bothering and put in the nvidia card
<alexk_> one time setup and no problems but its old geforce 4 with 64mb eww
<noaXess> has anybody seen this? http://files.wmx.ch/upload/jpg/70_gkrellShoot_08-02-19_160700.jpg
<noaXess> i think its a memory dump before the machine crashes..
<alexk_> it is
<noaXess> where can i see the whole dump?
<BluesKaj> alexk_, in oder to use the restricred default driver , you have to install the Radeon card of course , but I have a cheap X200G onboard and 3D and DRI work on mine using that driver.
<alexk_> thats the linux version of blue screen of death
<noaXess> alexk_: ok.. and where to see the whole information?
<alexk_> blueskaj, I use restricted driver but it still says no 3d capability after restart
<alexk_> noaXess i do not know yet as im learning linux myself only 1 month on it
<noaXess> alexk_: :)
<alexk_> but that is definitely a memory dump before a crash
<alexk_> what did you do to make it mad? :)
<noaXess> alexk_: thats what i need to know.. and whant have mor information..
<alexk_> okay
<alexk_> virtualbox i was just told abuot a minute ago
<alexk_> its supposed to be like WINE somewht right?
<BluesKaj> alexk_,  you have to edit your xorg.config file to get it to work. Perhaps if you posted you xorg file on pastebin i could suggest some changes.
<Daisuke_Ido> not even close
<alexk_> daisuke
<Daisuke_Ido> virtualbox is what it says it is
<alexk_> perhaps you can help my newfound friend noaXess then
<alexk_> http://files.wmx.ch/upload/jpg/70_gkrellShoot_08-02-19_160700.jpg
<Daisuke_Ido> a virtual machine.  it's more like vmware or virtual pc than wine
<alexk_> he's got this memory dump problem before a crash
<noaXess> Daisuke_Ido: jep.. but the error is in the machine..
<Daisuke_Ido> no idea -_-
<Daisuke_Ido> that's way way beyond me
<alexk_> now ive used vmware
<alexk_> on windows
<noaXess> my question is where to find the mem dump info's
<alexk_> perhaps you go to their website
<alexk_> this virtualbox place
<alexk_> and do a search of FAQ first
<alexk_> ?
<alexk_> blueskaj where do i find this xorg.config file?
<hawkeye> jo+
<hawkeye> look at : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alexk_> under root?
<hawkeye> if u wanna change sth yes
<alexk_> okay
<hawkeye> user can see .conf-file but cant change anything i think
<alexk_> i have my xorg.conf file
<hawkeye> ;-)
<alexk_> yes a guy said he can help make changes
<alexk_> very exciting :)
<Saied> emilsedgh: where is that guy? banned
<alexk_> some changes to make such as make the Radeon 9550 work and maybe change this "plugnplay" to a proper monitor for my flatpanel LCD
<emilsedgh> Saied: yeah
<alexk_> BluesKaj?
<alexk_> Hey BluesKaj?
<alexk_> BluesKaj I have that x file open. What now?
<alexk_> BluesKaj I have that x file open. What now?
<seba_> alo
<bjwebb> hi
<DreadKnight> anyone knows if i can find the drupal theme used here http://nepomuk.kde.org/ in the kde svn ?
<bjwebb> hi
<elvis4791> yeeeeee =)))
<elvis4791> Есть живой кто?
<jussi01> !ru | elvis4791
<ubotu> elvis4791: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<elvis4791> ЭЭЭЭЭ
<bjwebb> if i build a newer version of an app from source
<bjwebb> will apt be able to rewrite it if an even newer version appears in the repos?
<elvis4791> Hi guys wtf is goion?
<jussi01> bjwebb: there is a way to get apt to recognise it, but i hesitate to recomend it
<jussi01> !wtf | elvis4791
<ubotu> elvis4791: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<elvis4791> Ok
<bjwebb> jussi01: ah
<bjwebb> but if i just make install, will apt rewrite it if it finds an update, leave it alone, or complain?
<jussi01> elvis4791: This is the Kubuntu support channel. If you just want to chat, try #kubuntu-offtopic
<elvis4791> Ok =))
<jussi01> bjwebb: the latter two
<bjwebb> oh
<bjwebb> is the way you don't recommend checkinstall?
<jussi01> bjwebb: correct
<bjwebb> hmmm, how tricky is it to build packages properly?
<jussi01> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<xerxes1358> Hello
<xerxes1358> I have installed Kubuntu. How do I install GNOME so I can switch to Gnome?
<senorpedro> aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<pag> xerxes1358, ' sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop '  and then choose 'Gnome' at login screen
<senorpedro> better use aptitude
<senorpedro> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<senorpedro> or install it via adept if you dont like the terminal
<sveri> why is aptitude prefered over apt-get?
<bjwebb> sveri: its nicer
<bjwebb> one command for a load of different stuff
<bjwebb> just aptitude install or aptitude search, instead of apt-get install, apt-cache search
<sveri> bjwebb: ok, thats a usability reason, but are there some technical reasons?
<bjwebb> it automatically removes uneeded dependencies, would you class that as technical?
<kaan> hey everyone
<bjwebb> sveri: is there a particular reason why you want to know?
<kaan> can someone tell me what to install to be able to watch .wmv movies
<Xbehave> Can virtualisation be used to crack a bios password?
<bjwebb> proabably w32codecs
<bjwebb> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dm> what is the "kicker" called in KDE4
<bjwebb> dm: was it krunner ?
<bjwebb> Xbehave: i shouldn't think so, but im no expert
<xerxes1358> Guys can someone help me out here. I am getting crazy
<dm> bjwebb no thats the alt F2 "run"
<bjwebb> dm: oh
<dm> bjwebb im looking for the name of the bar on the bottom
<sveri> bjwebb: i just want to know if i can run into errors mixing apt-get and aptitude
<bjwebb> sveri: well apt-get install and aptitude install are practically interchangeable
<sveri> bjwebb: ok, thank you :-)
<bjwebb> xerxes1358: whats the problem, you want gnome?
<kaan> thanks bjwebb
<bjwebb> xerxes1358: install ubuntu-desktop
<bjwebb> if you can do command line, run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xerxes1358> I think I got it. I had to disable the DVD source
<xerxes1358> I think I got it. I had to disable the DVD AS source
<xerxes1358> I have to enable Meta City also during startup (when GDM/KDM loads) because everything is misformed and fonts and letters look all huge.
<Riddell> ** Next up is "MOTU Processes"  in #ubuntu-classroom
<Riddell> Kubuntu talk in 1 hour
<bjwebb> oooh
<jairoubuntu> hola
<nosrednaekim> hey jairoubuntu
<jairoubuntu> hola
<jairoubuntu> como estan??
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jairoubuntu> hey amigo
<jairoubuntu> ubotu
<jairoubuntu> necesito ayuda
<jairoubuntu> para una web cam
<jairoubuntu> me puedes ayudar
<BluesKaj> jairoubuntu,  Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jairoubuntu> okas
<jairoubuntu> graciassssssssss
<BluesKaj> another guy who doesn't read all the text ,without being prompted :)
<norml_advocate> I just installed kde, and my login screen was changed, but I cannot find my login window program thingy under administration anymore.  how do I change my login window settings?
<nosrednaekim> norml_advocate » you can switch back to gdm
<sravi> norml_advocate: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<norml_advocate> is that gnome?
<Authority> norml_advocate: what do you mean "under administration"?
<norml_advocate> sravi what does that do?
<encrypt128bit> is it better to use guided partition normal, or guided LVM?
<norml_advocate> authority the administration menu
<nosrednaekim> norml_advocate » goes back to the old login screen
<sravi> norml_advocate: that will prompt you to select kdm/gdm. you select gdm to restore your gnome login manager
<Authority> norml_advocate: norml_advocate, run kcontrol, then go to system administration
<Authority> norml_advocate: then choose login manager
<norml_advocate> Authority: where is kcontrol?
<Authority> norml_advocate: run it from a command prompt
<norml_advocate> type kcontrol?
<Authority> yep
<norml_advocate> run kcontrol?
<norml_advocate> ok
<kaan> okay so Kubuntu is able to see my windows drive which is formatted in NTFS but cannot see the files inside my external harddrive which NTFS as well Does anyone know why?
<nosrednaekim> kaan » why can't it? any errors?
<kaan> hal-storage removable
<kaan> -mount-all options refused
<kaan> uid 1000
<kaan> this is what it says at the bottom
<kaan> any idea nosrednaekim?
<Domentarion> hello
<Domentarion> i have a problem with my kubuntu
<Domentarion> i have install some new updates and now in won't boot anymore
<norml_advocate> Authority:  The login manager will not let me edit any of the preferences
<nosrednaekim> kaan » yeah.
<Authority> norml_advocate: did you click the "administrator mode" button at the bottom?
<norml_advocate> yeah and then i typed in my password
<LimCore> will ubuntu support fonts in near future?
<kaan> okay what is it?
<kaan> nosrednaekim
<bjwebb> LimCore: ubuntu does do fonts
<nosrednaekim> kaan » go into system setting->advanced-> disks and filesystems
<LimCore> bjwebb: no, fonts in ubuntu are broken
<LimCore> bjwebb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-bitstream-vera/+bug/11180
<Authority> norml_advocate: does the window now have a red border?
<LimCore> is there a work around?
<norml_advocate> no
<kaan> ok
<Authority> norml_advocate: when then it didn't properly switch to roor
<Authority> *root
<kaan> okay do u want me to tell you whats here?
<Authority> or you switched to a different menu item
<nosrednaekim> kaan » ok find your external device listed there
<kaan> okay yea my external drive doesnt say anything where it says enabled or not... its blank there
<kaan> should i modify?
<kaan> i dont wanna loose my data in it though
<nosrednaekim> kaan » yeah, go into admin mode
<kaan> yep
<kaan> did that
<snowdonkey> Hi.  How do I install the U.S. International keyboard layout?
<nosrednaekim> kaan » ok, edit it, enter some place in "/media" for the mount point
<Xbehave> ive heard ktorrent isnt a very good torrent program for people who d/l alot? is there a good alternative? (id rather not use java bassed stuff due to the overhead
<nosrednaekim> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<snowdonkey> !us_intl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us_intl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acee1234> what do i need to allow to be able to browse the internet through the guarddog firewall?
<Xbehave> any recomendations?
<nosrednaekim> kaan » allow it to be mounted by any user
<jussi01> acee1234: port 80 I suppose...
<kaan> hm ok
<Xbehave> acee1234: port 8080 or 80
<Xbehave> and i think ssh ports are used for https but im not sure
<Xbehave> youll also need dns
<acee1234> TCP or UDP?
<kaan> sweet thanx a lot nosrednaekim!!!!!
<nosrednaekim> kaan » that worked?
<kaan> yep
<nosrednaekim> great
<kaan> um 1 more question
<nosrednaekim> yup
<kaan> i enabled my DVD player/writer but now i think it crashed its still tryin to enable it... :S
<nosrednaekim> kaan » dont enable/disable cds or dvds.... it doesn't work, esp if you don't have disk in there
<kaan> lol okay thats what i thought lol silly me... :)
<acee1234> Xbehave:  UDP or TCP?
<kaan> um while talkin to an expert
<kaan> :) how do i watch windows wmv/avi movies
<kaan> which package should i install?
<luke_> kaffine
<kaan> they said win32 but i cant find it in packet manager
<Xbehave> i dont know i jsut noticed that dns was used when i used iftop i dont no much about firewalls
<jussi01> !avi | kaan
<ubotu> kaan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tekteen> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nosrednaekim> kaan » try install kubuntu-restricted
<kaan> search for that in adept manager?
<tekteen> yes
<nosrednaekim> kaan » yup
<kaan> okay adept manager crashes everytime i try to install it :S
<nosrednaekim> kaan » run, from the command line "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<lc_> nosrednaekim: I finally got kde working
<nosrednaekim> lc_ » cool
<lc_> I had to reinstall
<nosrednaekim> not cool
<acee1234> how do i get things to startup with ubuntu?
<coggz> ya, pain in the ass, but got most of my stuff back
<coggz> do you know any really usefull 3rd party repositiories
<kaan> nosrednaekim >> this is what i got:
<kaan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kaan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<JoshOvki> acee1234: wat do you meanby  get things to start?
<nosrednaekim> kaan » close adept,if itsclosed, run
<nosrednaekim> !adetpfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adetpfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JoshOvki> !aptfit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptfit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi01> hehe
<kaan> couldn't run the specified command...
<kaan> i typed !adeptfix in the command line
<acee1234> JoshOvki: poked around a bit more figured it out was session manager, missed it for some reason thank you though
<jussi01> kaan: no  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JoshOvki> acee1234: ok no problem
<kaan> sweet got it!!
<coggz> do you know any really usefull 3rd party repositiories
<kaan> thanx so much nosrednaekim and jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<tckb> hello  kubuntu's
<nosrednaekim> !mediuntu | coggz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !medibuntu | coggz
<ubotu> coggz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dell> hello world
<oem> hello
<coggz> aha
<tckb> can anybody help me out
<tckb> ????
<jussi01> !ask | tckb
<ubotu> tckb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tckb> okie
<tckb> how to install  kde4 in kde3.5.8
<jussi01> !kde4 | tk
<ubotu> tk: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<dell> why in ubuntu/kubuntu 7.10 neostrada tp not connect
<jussi01> tckb: sorry, see above
<dell> I connect ubudsl
<tckb> yeah i saw that ...
<nosrednaekim> tckb » something not working?
<tckb> how to install it through terminal
<flipstar> read that announce website ;)
<nlakshma> i am running into a very annoying problem. i installed keytouch and selected a wrong keyboard model. now if i press ctrl, its opening dolphin. anyone know how to fix this?
<nlakshma> my keyboard model is not listed there.
<coggz> have u tried uninstalling
<nosrednaekim> tckb » just add the repsoitory to the /etc/apt/sources.list
<coggz> oh
<nlakshma> i haven't tried uninstalling. but i believe it modified some config file
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu talk about to begin in #ubuntu-classroom
<tckb> wich repository???
<flipstar> ppa.launchpad see http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php for details
<tckb> u mean to add the ftp sites at http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=stable/4.0.1/
<tckb> in sources.lst file?
<hawkeye> j #mr-lug
<nosrednaekim> tckb » yes
<nosrednaekim> tckb » wait... no
<tckb> okie
<tckb> ????
<flipstar> no that there are the sources provided
<tckb> so alernatives/?
<nosrednaekim> tckb » no... get the sources off that kubuntu page
<flipstar> !kde4 > tckb follow the first link
<tckb> link?
<flipstar> that bot just opens a query to you
<flipstar> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php
<tckb> u mean  ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.0.1/
<flipstar> again: no
<tckb> done!!!
<tckb> thanX for your help guyzz
<tckb> and 1 more Question ...does the latest comes wid kde 4
<tckb> latest kubuntu 7.10
<szakulec> how can I check how long a commandline process has run for?
<trappist> szakulec: ps aux
<sravi> my laptop's touchpad enable/disable key generates XF86Launch0 key and it launches khelpcenter. does anyone know how to disable it?
<tckb> hmm <szakulec> try ps
<szakulec> i tried that- which column is the time the process has run?
<flipstar> tckb: there will be an kde4 version of hardy 8.04 i dont know about gutsy..guess not
<tckb> <szakulec> 3rd col
<tckb> okie... flipstar
<addikt1ve> \o/
<lg188_> whallo
<szakulec> maybe I'm doing something wrong, so here's what I'm doing: I'm recording from my vcr currently (using cat /dev/video0 >movie.mpg) and so I'd like to see how long it's running for
<tckb> wat o/p ur getting on ps
<differentreality> an someone plz help me set up my wireless card with kubuntu ? I have Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG  and it should work without any drivers to be needed..
<szakulec> zakulec 6545 0.0 0.1 2896 588 pts/0 S+ 13:07 0:00 cat /dev/video0
<flipstar> !wireless | differentreality
<ubotu> differentreality: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<differentreality> tnx
<flipstar> szakulec: so it runs since 13:07
<szakulec> okay- that makes sense
<tckb> try like ps -f <szakulec>
<tckb> u will get the start time
<tckb> k bye
<norml_advocate> how do I get my quick user switch applet back?
<trappist> norml_advocate: use kdm?
<norml_advocate> yes
<norml_advocate> no
<norml_advocate> i jsut switched back to gdm
<trappist> norml_advocate: that's why you don't have the applet
<norml_advocate> but  I want it
<norml_advocate> so how do i get my quick user switch applet back?
<trappist> ... use kdm
<unagi> rawr?
<norml_advocate> but when I use kdm  and type kcontrol i cannot use the administrator mode for some reason
<norml_advocate> so i cannot edit the login window
<trappist> well you won't get that applet without kdm, so my advice would be switch back, then troubleshoot that other problem
<trappist> also, don't type kcontrol.  iirc that's obolete.  use systemsettings
<trappist> or if you must, try kdesu kcontrol
<c0demonkey> hi folks whats up ?
<sigma_1234> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sigma_1234> what do you install to play wma?
<oloughlin75> sigma_1234: you need w32codecs from medibuntu
<oloughlin75> !medibuntu | sigma_1234
<ubotu> sigma_1234: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<slow-motion> bye
<nzk> How do I untar a .bz2 file in the command line?
<selckin> man tar
<nzk> I looked there
<flipstar> nzk: tar -xf <file>
<nzk> Ahh, I was missing the f
<flipstar> nzk: it is also mentioned in man tar ;)
<paule118> bbbbbbbbb
<paule118> (n=paule118@p54BD271F.dip0.t-ipconnect.de).
<orbitize> Is there anyone here that could help me with PHP5 on Apache2 please?
<Tm_T> orbitize: don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<orbitize> Thank you Tm_T: The problem is that I cannot get PHP to work on my apache installation
<paule118> don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<orbitize> I tried installing the normal packages from adept_manager
<orbitize> but it still wont register in apache
<paule118>  installing the normal packages from adept_manager
<orbitize> php5 and apache2-mod
<orbitize> sorry, that last one is: libapache2-mod-php5
<orbitize> and php5-common
<Scunizi> Is there a channel for Kontact?
<orbitize> when I try to load index.php, it gives me an "open file" dialog
<paule118> skype installing the normal packages from adept_manager ???
<ThomasD> orbitize: try #apache
<orbitize> thank you ThomasD
<paule118> Read error: 110
<paule118> Read error: 110 Read error: 110 Read error: 110 Read error: 110 Read error: 110 Read error: 110 Read error: 110 Read error: 110 Read error: 110
<hydrogen> Is there a qt-4.4 build for gutsy in a ppa somewhere?
<Tm_T> hydrogen: not that I know, I did build qt-copy :(
<unagi__> RAWR!
<bobby> ive been using ubuntu for a couple months, the other day i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, so now im using kubuntu, im having some difficulties though. First, I find the window redraw to be very slow!
<kaan> any C programmers?
<nosrednaekim> bobby » and...
<kaan> ?
<bobby> could anyone help me fix that? I installed the restricted drivers while under gnome and everything seems fine there.
<kaan> or does anyone know which channel i could get help for C programming
<oloughlin75> kaan: how advanced is the question?
<kaan> very simple actually
<oloughlin75> whats the question? i -might- be able to help if its simple
<hydrogen> kaan: #c
<kaan> im tryin to store whatever is in argv[i] in a string
<hydrogen> oloughlin75: wrong channel for it :)
<oloughlin75> blah
<hydrogen> might be ##c
<oloughlin75> !ot | kaan
<ubotu> kaan: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<oloughlin75> happy hydrogen? :)
<kaan> any idea oloughlin?
<hydrogen> kaan: ##c :)
<oloughlin75> java has a String class, so im not sure about c.
<nosrednaekim> bobby » just slow window redraw(not that thats not a problem)
<nosrednaekim> ?
<bobby> ah yes, i was having problems with comboboxes flashing but found on aseigos blog that it was a problem with the polyester style so i changed that, but yes, very slow redraw,
<bobby> when i stretch windows or move windows over others or when changing tabs, you can see the redraw happenning, while it's only a couple seconds and not minutes it's still very distracting.
<nosrednaekim> bobby » hum, I hav heard complaints about that, but I never did see anyone fix it. you could of course switch to compiz as a window manager if you have the graphics power
<nosrednaekim> bobby » it seems hardware specific
<bobby> thats the thing, in gnome i have set up the restricted ati drivers and i have all eye candy on and it works great so it cant be a hardware issue, it has to be the way i have kubuntu set up. (i havent done anything to tweak it as this is my first experience with it)
<kaan> how da fuck do i register and talk in #c channel
<kaan> this is so gay
<bobby> (dont yet know how)
<kaan> sorry for bad language
<kaan> im just really mad
<oloughlin75> kaan: /msg nickserv register password
<nosrednaekim> bobby » try turning on compiz in kde ("compiz --replace"_
<nosrednaekim> "compiz --replace"
<kaan> it says my nickname is already registered
<kaan> well duh....
<bobby> ok, i'll try that!
<kaan> i mean why such a stupid system is needed...
<kaan> anyways so what do i do?
<flipstar> rename
<nosrednaekim> kaan » change your nick
<oloughlin75> kaan: are you going to use String.h or a char array and call it a string?
<nosrednaekim> with "/nick newnick"
<kaan> char array
<kaan> hm actually maybe string.h might make things easier cause im not limited
<oloughlin75> kaan: make a new array the same length as argv and then use a for loop to copy its contents
<joker> okay im kaan
<bobby> Checking for Xgl: present.
<bobby> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<bobby> Checking for Xgl: present.
<bobby> Enabling Xgl with fglrx ATi drivers...
<bobby> libccs: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libkconfig.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bobby> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<joker> hm okay will try that thnx oloughlin
<bobby> the title bars on my windows have disappeared now! :(
<oloughlin75> bobby: do kdm --replace
<flipstar> bobby just start emerald or your window manager
<nosrednaekim> bobby » run "sudo apt-get install emerald" and then try again
<bobby> "--replace" is an unknown option or is missing a parameter
<bobby> ok
<nosrednaekim> bobby » oh! there you go, I know why its so slow :)
<oloughlin75> emerald --replace, compiz --replace, kwin --replace, or metacity --replace; whichever you use
<nosrednaekim> bobby » you are running XGL without a compositing window manager.... no wonderits slow :)
<bobby> ok so install emerald? or...?
<nosrednaekim> bobby » yeah.. install emerald
<bobby> k
<jeffy124> hi all, i've just installed Kubuntu Gutsy and Kopete crashes when i try and sign in. has anyone else had this problem?
<flipstar> emerald is already great
<oloughlin75> jeffy124: its a bug, im not sure if theres a fix or workaround yet
<nosrednaekim> jeffy124 » yup... tons.... run all system updates:)
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » it was fixed the day after relase... but it made it onto the CDs regardless <_<
<flipstar> i just wrote me an script http://pastebin.com/m3d33cd3a that starts compiz after login :P
<oloughlin75> i hate kopete anyway :)
<bobby> AH! nosrednaekim, it works, no more redraw delay, woo hoo!
<bobby> thanks a bunch!
<nosrednaekim> bobby » yeah.... tis cause you are using XGL, so you need compiz running or its awful slow
<jeffy124> oloughlin75: yep. i'll use amsn is kopete doesn't work...
<bobby> ah good to know! will i have difficulties if i go back into gnome now?
<nosrednaekim> bobby » nope
<LamerMan> hi everyone! where does wine keep its fon settings? i can't set russian font for some menu text
<bobby> problem! if i close the terminal, it reverts back, the emerald theme disappears and no more title bars
<LamerMan> *hi everyone! where does wine keep its font settings? i can't set russian font for some menu text
<ubuntu__> hi
<oloughlin75> bobby: hit alt+f2 and type in emeral --replace in there and hit enter
<nosrednaekim> bobby » right.... do "alt+f2" and run compiz --replace there
<oloughlin75> emerald*
<ubuntu__> I just booted from an ubuntu image cd and I have to say that kubuntu is awesome!
<oloughlin75> ubuntu__: Its true :)
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » afaik, emerald --replace only works if compiz is running
<bobby> nice!
<ubuntu__> I want to install kubuntu on my external hdd but
<ubuntu__> it doesn't show up in the menu when I want to choose the drive
<jeffy124> ok, Kopete crashes and won't run. what's the next best IM client? can i run GAIM in Kubuntu, or should i use amsn? opinions please!
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » what doesn't show up in which menu?
<oloughlin75> jeffy124: i prefer pidgin (gaim has a new name)
<nosrednaekim> jeffy124 » did you grab all system updates?
<oloughlin75> jeffy124: kopete will work if you get all the updates
<ubuntu__> my external hdd does not show up in the menu where i can choose the drive to install to
<oloughlin75> ubuntu__: is it mounted?
<nosrednaekim> jeffy124 » that bug was fixed a long time ago run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jeffy124> ok i'll try updates first...
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » did you choose manual partitioning?
<ubuntu__> I dont know, when i switch it on it aks what to do so I assume it is
<nosrednaekim> jeffy124 » after running the updates, you will have to log out, and then back in
<ubuntu__> yes#
<ubuntu__> I did
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » and it was on the list of drives?
<ubuntu__> only my windows partition
<ubuntu__> hda1
<nosrednaekim> there wasn't sda?
<ubuntu__> uhm
<ubuntu__> wait
<ubuntu__> Ill run the install dialog and see
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » ok, say what there is there under manual partitioning... i'll BRB
<bobby> nosrednaekim: thanks for your help today, take care.
<ubuntu__> ok
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » learn alot?
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: not really
<ubuntu__> Ok I have hda, hda1(ntfs), sda, sda1
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: i was lucky i signed in when it began....i didnt know what time
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » yeah.... this session wasn't as good as the one we had back in November...
<knyaz> õàé àëë
<nosrednaekim> *December
<oloughlin75> ubuntu__: you want to use sda1
<ubuntu__> no I want to use the external drive
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » ok, you are going to have to put shrink sda1 and add a 1GB partition at the end for swap
<ubuntu__> but idk if its mounted and whats its name
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » sda1 is the external drive
<oloughlin75> sda1 is the external, right nosrednaekim?
<ubuntu__> ok
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » unless of course you have two internal hard drives
<ubuntu__> no I have only 1
<nosrednaekim> ok... sda is the external.
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> theres a mount point displayed( at hda1)
<flipstar> Error: "slice end not reached but screenspace end (8 left DF0000, score=-71744" anyone knows what this means ?
<oloughlin75> ubuntu__: is it like /media/hda1?
<ubuntu__> yepp
<oloughlin75> ubuntu__: that just means itll mount to that location automatically
<ubuntu__> ok
<oloughlin75> ubuntu__: so you can access it
<ubuntu__> and another thing
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » thats fine... just don't check "format"
<ubuntu__> there is already some stuff on hda1
<oloughlin75> ubuntu__: you want sda1 to have mount loaction /
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> ok
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » first, shrink sda1 for the swap partition though.
<oloughlin75> and you need to resize sda1 to be a gig smaller, and make a new swap partition thats a gig
<ubuntu__> ok
<davebv> hi! has someone upgraded to the kde 3.5.9?
<nosrednaekim> davebv » some have.... I haven't personally
<amerio> genii u there?
<nosrednaekim> I don't use 3.5.x anymore :)
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: is a recompile of alsa needed for kde upgrades?
<AndreSTC> whats kdewallet default password?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » nope... on kernels
<nosrednaekim> *only
<oloughlin75> good :)
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » uhh there is none, it prompts you for one on its first run
<ubuntu__> another point is
<davebv> I just did it (upgraded) and when I use amarok, it does not autodetect the ipod
<davebv> or any other device
<amerio> I just formatted a parition to ext3 but cannot seem to create folders inside it or copy files to it
<amerio> any help?
<davebv> it says something about dbus and hal
<ubuntu__> when I want my comp to boot from the external I have to set it in the bios right?
<ForgeAus> wow #debian are snobs!
<ForgeAus> they banned me for asking help to get dpkg working on interix and mentioning kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » or use the boot menu (usually f12 during the BIOS splash)
<ubuntu__> yeah I know how to get this menu up, but I cant select the booting device to usb/external
<ubuntu__> maybe I should upgrade my bios?
<ubuntu__> update
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » how old is your computer?
<ForgeAus> ubuntu carefully :)
<ubuntu__> sony vaio, about 3 years
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » and the device has to be plugged in when you do f12
<AndreSTC> nosrednaekim is there a way to see the kdewallet password?
<amerio> I just formatted a parition to ext3 but cannot seem to create folders inside it or copy files to it.. does any1 have any idea how to fix that?
<nosrednaekim> AndreSTC » no. but I think you can reset it somehow
<Powerking89670> Is there a way to restart my sound devices so I do not need to reboot to use them again?
<flipstar> amerio: you propably have to set permissions to acces the partition - or mount it as user
<amerio> flipstar how to do that ?
<amerio> flipstar its mounted but cannot create folders or copy files to it
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » ok, that shoul be able to do it
<ubuntu__> ok thx
<ubuntu__> but one last thing
<ubuntu__> when I try to acces the external device via dolphin
<ubuntu__> it says at the bottom
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » putting the removeable device first in boot priority could be easier though
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » don't try to access it while you are installing!
<dorkface> Hi all.  I love the
<ubuntu__> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 999
<dorkface> doh
<ubuntu__> yeah Im not installing atm
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » why are you trying to read it? is there data on it?
<ubuntu__> yes
<flipstar> amerio: you could open konqueror with root right <kdesu konqueror /media/> and then right click on the directory where your mounted partition is in and set permissions
<dorkface> Hi all, I love the CLI as much as anybody, and that means whenever I am typing and some other program comes up in my way, it becomes VERY frustrating.  Is there a way to prevent ANY program from taking focus away from konsole?
<amerio> flipstar I use gnome , dont have konqueror
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » ah.. in that case, go into systemsettings->advanced->disks and partitions, enter admin mode, click edit on sda1, and allow it to be mounted by anyone
<nosrednaekim> amerio » in that case..... #ubuntu
<dorkface> other than keeping the window at the top
<ubuntu__> ok... give me two secs^^
<amerio> nosrednaekim yeah I know , but they never answer :(
<nosrednaekim> dorkface » uhh go to ctrl+alt+f2 :)
<dorkface> nosrednaekim: hehe
<flipstar> amerio: then replace konqueror with your file browser
<nosrednaekim> amerio » well, we can't really help you here since you do not have the tools we have
<nosrednaekim> dorkface » but seriously.. there is a way to enable focus stealing prevention
<Alen> Hello
<nosrednaekim> hello Alen
<amerio> nosredanekim thats true , i thought some1 could help me , thanx anyway
<Alen> can i add repo on Feist Fawn to update my Kubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> Alen » update or upgrade?
<Alen> KDE 3.5.9
<Alen> update
<Alen> not upgrade
<nosrednaekim> Alen » no, thats not available for fiesty
<Alen> ok :(
<Alen> thank anyway
<ubuntu__> what mountpoint should I set?
<nosrednaekim> Alen » its just a bug-fix release
<ForgeAus> alen the easiest way is to go into adept
<ForgeAus> and manage packages
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » /media/something
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> and enable at boot?
<ForgeAus> (or is it manage sources) something like that
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » don't worry about that, since the liveCD will forget your settings
<ubuntu__> ok
<Alen> i trayed to manage but they dont want to update it is unsuported new version on FF
<Alen> :D
<dorkface> nosrednaekim: sweet, found it in window behavior.  Take that would-be focus stealers!  *glee*
<nosrednaekim> :)
<ubuntu__> it says that the drive is not active
<ubuntu__> and not mounted
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » ok...click enable.
<ubuntu__> ok
<Thug_Nasty> Okay retarded question for you when you have a minute. I have an HP printer and in the printer settigns I have printout mode as like draft grayscale. But when I pring something, the black text is printed green. It's not a hardware problem because when I print stuff on XP it comesout fine. Any ideas what I need to change settings wise? Thanks.
<Thug_Nasty> The problem happens when on Kubuntu*.
<ForgeAus> hmmm how do I get myself unbanned from #Debian?
<oloughlin75> ForgeAus: you don't?
<ForgeAus> guess not :(
<ForgeAus> I wonder how long their bans last
<kaanselhep> can anyone help me with KDevelop
<ubuntu__> -.- just noticed that the drive does not show up in the systemsettings and konqueror all the time, its like on, off, on, off/switches
<ForgeAus> KDevelop rocks!
<kaanselhep> why line/code completion doesn't work though?
<trappist> ForgeAus: I once got banned from #debian for politely disagreeing with an op on a technical issue.  then I switched to ubuntu (and #ubuntu)
<kaanselhep> do i have to enable it after first install?
<ForgeAus> um kaansel I think #Kubuntu-dev or #KDE-dev are more likely useful to you
<flipstar> kaanselhep: yes
<kaanselhep> ok
<flipstar> install bash_completion
<nosrednaekim> Thug_Nasty » you have to set the mode to greyscale
<trappist> flipstar: bash_completion doesn't handle code completion in IDEs
<ForgeAus> does kdevelop even have code completion?
<ForgeAus> something like komodo probably does (dunno if theres a linux vers of that tho)
<oloughlin75> eclipse does and supports c i think
<trappist> ForgeAus: there's a linux version of komodo, and it rocks
<kaanselhep> lol okay how do i enable it?
<Thug_Nasty> nosrednaekim: When I do that, would that completely disable color? Like if there is black and color in the same document or whatever, how can I get both?
<ForgeAus> trappist  sounds like it should be my next project :)
<trappist> ForgeAus: of course, it's not free
<flipstar> kaanselhep: trappist sorry i overread that kdevelop line
<ForgeAus> it makes for an awesome Python editor :)
<nosrednaekim> Thug_Nasty » well, usually when that happens, the black is printed with the color cartridge (dumb, I know)
<Thug_Nasty> nosrednaekim: Okay, good to know. Thanks.
<arcticpenguin380> !XFS
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus » python editor? i'm looking for one...
<ForgeAus> nosred theres always Eclipse
<ubuntu__> Ok finally It isnt switching anymore, when I click in mount, it says indicated unclean shutdown etc, Ill boot windows and "safely remove hardware" and after, ill try this again
<anon32> !zfs
<ubotu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<ubuntu__> anyway, thx alot nosrednaekim!
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus » yeah... but i'm on amd64... I don't think java is going to be fun
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__ » ok
 * nosrednaekim wats ZFS
<anon32> God I want native ZFS... I don't even care if it violates GPL. To hell with that.
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<nosrednaekim> you can get it....with FUSE
<anon32> which is SLOW
<ForgeAus> theres a wiki site with python ide's
<anon32> therefore making it USELESS
<ForgeAus> (and that of many other languages too
<ForgeAus> unless its not a wiki lol but there is defienitely a site that lists IDE's for various languages...
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<anon32> oh yeah, and why do filesystems have character encodings? that doesn't make sense.
<nosrednaekim> but I don't have time to test them all out
<coggz> help needed with printers
<nosrednaekim> alrighty...... bye everyone
<coggz> does anyone know anything about lexmark printers?
<jussi01> coggz: linuxprinting.org
<coggz> i have looked, my printer is 'paperweight'
<coggz> anyone got any workarounds?
<coggz> anyone?
<Tm_T> !print | coggz
<ubotu> coggz: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<trappist> coggz: if your printer is listed as unsupported, you may be out of luck.  but just for fun, what model is it?
<coggz> i know how to do that, i have a hp printer working over a samba share
<valery> Hello. Where i can set number tty? (Ctrl+Shift+F1..F2..F3)
<coggz> it is a Lexmark X2350
<kaanselhep> bye everyone thnx for hlep
<kaanselhep> help*
<ubuntu_> lexmark printers cause nothing but trouble, but that's always been the case
<coggz> yes, its a pain. Do you fancy the challenge? It is my only colour printer
<Neumaennl> why did you buy a lexmakr in the first place?
<coggz> i had it for over a year, when the whole house used windows
<Neumaennl> they may only cost 30€ but they come with almost empty ink cartridges and those cost 40€ and up :P
<coggz> now i have switched, but the print server is win
<ForgeAus> is there a way to install .deb's without dpkg?
<coggz> no, ink is only £10
<ForgeAus> (ie manually?)
<flipstar> ForgeAus: gdebo can install debs but i guess everything with packages on debian depends on dpkg but im not sure
<Neumaennl> coggz: I don't know anything about Lexmark apart from that I only hear complaints about them
<flipstar> *gedebi
<flipstar> *gdebi
<ForgeAus> hmmm this box doesn't have gdebi
<trappist> coggz: if you can extract the ppd from this mac driver, you may be on to something: http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/231862/lexmark-x2230-x2250-all-in-one-driver-v1.0.7-mac-os-10-free-download.html
<ForgeAus> really isn't a .deb just a compressed file?
<coggz> ok, i will give it a shot
<ForgeAus> (with scripts to install binaries/source with?)
<sj_> hi! I#ve got a strange problem after upgrading kde to 3.5.9: the path ist set to the rootfolder (/) instead my desktop folder (/home/user/desktop). I can't use the kcontrol module "Paths" to change the path, because it tries to move all the systemfolders into the new Desktop folder :)
<sj_> Does anybody knows where the path can be set manually?
<ForgeAus> you can use export keyword
<ForgeAus> to set environment variables
<trappist> sj_: are you talking about the PATH environment variable?
<ForgeAus> but to put it in a script I aren't sure
<ForgeAus> possibly something like bash.rc ?
<flipstar> ForgeAus: right a .deb is only a compressed file with control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz, debian-binary
<sj_> no - im talking about the configuration of the folder containing the files you see on the Desktop
<ForgeAus> flipstar
<ForgeAus> whats control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz ?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I once saw an applet for the desktop which organized your icons into "baskets".  It's not the program "basKet", though.
<ForgeAus> (does one of them contain binaries, are some source packages?)
<vsudilov_> hey guys, if I want to ssh into a machine, start a process, logout of that machine, and still have that process running after the logout, what must be done? I'm using bash
<trappist> coggz: actually it looks like those are the wrong drivers - usually if there are mac drivers for a printer, you can use the ppd in linux, since macos uses cups.  but it doesn't look like those drivers support that printer, and it doesn't look like there are any mac OR linux drivers for that printer.
<ForgeAus> and what kind of compression is the .deb itself (I get the internal tarballs) but how to decompress .deb without dpkg?
<coggz> ?
<trappist> ForgeAus: I've never done it, but I imagine it's similar to rpm, where you have to use cpio tools
<coggz> so those mac drivers are wrong
<ForgeAus> I have cpio
<martijn81> ForgeAus: you can probably use ark fot that
<trappist> coggz: well, for your printer, yeah, it seems so
<anon32> ForgeAus, I believe it is a shar archive containing two gzipped tarballs
<anon32> 7-zip can open it
<flipstar> ForgeAus: data contains the data..control.tar.gz contains control md5sums postinst postrm prerm
<trappist> ForgeAus: I don't think it's cpio, I just think that like rpm it's more than just a compressed archive
<ForgeAus> I don't have 7z
<coggz> trappist: ill have to keep looking
<sourcemaker> are you using kde 3.5.9?
<ForgeAus> yes it is like an rpm that much I know
<anon32> ForgeAus, 'man deb' gives a description of it
<sj_> yes
<sj_> repository: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-kde-3.5.9/ubuntu gutsy main
<sj_> XDG_DESKTOP_DIR[$e] in .config/user-dirs.dirs is set to the right directory
<unagi> anyone here know inkscape well?
<Tm_T> define "well"
<sourcemaker> sj_: Is it stable?
 * jussi01 can use it
 * Tm_T hates these metaquestions
 * jussi01 hugs Tm_T 
<anon32> gah, ppa repositories need signing keys...
<Tm_T> anon32: no, ignore it
<jussi01> anon32: dnt mind the error
<sj_> its stable, released today
<unagi> hrm, well enough to edit gradients and cut shapes?
<anon32> Tm_T, jussi01, I don't want to ignore it
<Tm_T> unagi: I wonder when this leads to "kubuntu support" question
<anon32> it also kills update scripts...
<Tm_T> anon32: you have to
<anon32> bah, screw it
<Tm_T> anon32: or, hummm, I dunno, is there key in launchpad page? check
<anon32> nah, no keys anywhere
<anon32> I'll just install KDE4 when Hardy is out
<jussi01> unagi: you might find someone in #ubuntustudio to help, but its pretty quiet
<unagi> so is #inkscape
<stdin> PPA's can't sign repos yet, you do indeed have to ignore it
<anon32> ignoring it leaves you open to a man-in-the-middle attack
<stdin> use --force-yes with apt-get to force apt to ignore the message
<anon32> and then you also force it to b0rk your system
<anon32> real smart
<stdin> "tough"
<anon32> "broken"
<stdin> no amount of complaining is going to magically make the PPA be signed
<anon32> I bet you're also the guy that recommends running everything as root
<Tm_T> anon32: reasons why stuff like "stable release" stay stable, I hope
<stdin> um, no
<jussi01> anon32: careful ;)
<anon32> why not? if you get rooted, "touch luck"
<stdin> if you don't like it, simple, don't use it.
<Tm_T> anon32: nownow, we just try to help, there's things we can't change even we wanted to
<BluesKaj> just installed kde 3.5.9 . Seems stable so far.
<Neumaennl> I thought KDE 4 was out?
<anon32> stdin, whether or not I use it doesn't change the fact that it's broken. That's enough for today...
<Tm_T> Neumaennl: it is
<jussi01> BluesKaj: what are the major improvements?
<anon32> Neumaennl, it is, that's for people scared of KDE 4.
<Tm_T> jussi01: bugfix release
<jussi01> k
<Neumaennl> ok ;)
<stdin> anon32: it's broken ey? fine
<BluesKaj> jussi01, dunno for sure , I just got an RSS feed anouncing it's "official release "
<Tm_T> jussi01: see kde.org ;)
<stdin> http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_8to3_5_9.php :)
<anon32> according to them, it's mostly merging in kde-pim
<Tm_T> stdin: thats the one, thank you sir
<BluesKaj> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-359.php
<BluesKaj> anon32, I tried kde4, but it wasn't for me I'm afraid...maybe my setup wasn't quite ready for it.
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: you should try KDE 4.1 ;)
<anon32> doesn't KDE4 require *less* resources?
<anon32> Tm_T, vaporware
<anon32> it doesn't exist
<oloughlin75> BluesKaj: it looks like it will be great once its major features are finished, though
<Tm_T> anon32: well it does, as "work in progress"
<Tm_T> anon32: not as stable release, I know, I know it very well, but it does exist in some sense
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, 4.1?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: 4.0.90 or so atm but you got the idea
<BluesKaj> ok
<anon32> does .90 mean 90%?
<Tm_T> anon32: no
 * anon32 understood that idea
 * anon32 never understood that idea*
<Tm_T> trunk in kde svn, it's bit b0rky atm but it has more features than stable does
<sj_> sourcemaker: Even in is no clue how to set the Desktop Folder: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=KDE_System_Administration/Environment_Variables
<sourcemaker> sj_: thanks
<Neumaennl> I just tried to install kubuntu on my USB HDD, but for some reason GRUB didn't seem to get installed although the GRUB installer reported success
<Neumaennl> and I did _not_ install GRUB on my internal HDD ;)
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, what kde4 are you running ?
<anon32> how do I set a custom wallpaper for the login window? It seems to fail when I choose something in my home directory
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: trunk, so "soon to be 4.1 one"
<BluesKaj> Tm_T,I mean  what version
<BluesKaj> URL?
<Neumaennl> BluesKaj: I think he used the most up-to-date version available from CVS or SVN or whatever version control system ubuntu is using
<sj_> seems to be an older problem, i found a forum posting fromm 2003 describing the problem
<BluesKaj> SVN , more likely ...a bit of PITA  for me
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: svn ofcourse, I can't wait packages, if I try to fiddle with upstream
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> I think i'll wait for the "official release" :)
<Tm_T> heh, you should, as said, currently b0rky
<Tm_T> but this is slipping to way too offtopic
<BluesKaj> altho betas like firefox are easier to dump if they get problematic , so FF3 b3 is quite good
<BluesKaj> so far
<wromich> hi people:)
<icanhasadmin> Hi.
<oloughlin75> Hello!
<NickPresta> hi icanhasadmin
<jpatrick> !hi | icanhasadmin
<ubotu> icanhasadmin: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<icanhasadmin> Thanks.. I have a lil problem but I don't think it's kde related, should I ask in #ubuntu?
<NickPresta> icanhasadmin, are you running Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<icanhasadmin> Ubuntu 7.10, but I installed KDE afterwards. Gnome is still my default tho.
<tekteen> you can ask it on both if it is not kde related.
<icanhasadmin> lol well thanks i guess :D
<tekteen> when you installed kubuntu-desktop did you make kdm or gdm the default login manager?
<icanhasadmin> gdm
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> do you know how to switch to kde?
<icanhasadmin> Yes :)
<tekteen> ok
<icanhasadmin> But that doesn't involve my problem, lol. My audio doesn't work.
<tekteen> I think this is more of a gnome question
<jpatrick> !sound > icanhasadmin
<icanhasadmin> Ok then.
<tekteen> wait
<tekteen> is sound not working in kde
<icanhasadmin> Well I know a little about what I'm doing, but thank you jpatrick :)
<icanhasadmin> tekteen: it's not working in either
<tekteen> ok
<jpatrick> icanhasadmin: see ubotu's pm for more info :)
<icanhasadmin> I did, I've been reading through those files most of the last hour..
<icanhasadmin> I guess I'm having trouble figuring out if maybe it's just not supported? It's a HDA SB450
<tekteen> I will look it up
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: just started reading. Whats your problem? Sound card not working? Does it work in gnome?
<icanhasadmin> thank you
<icanhasadmin> It works in neither kde or gnome. ubuntu seems to recognize it, i can mute and unmute and change volume
<icanhasadmin> just no sound. no OS sounds, no audio from videos or music
<oloughlin75> intel hd audio?
<icanhasadmin> you guessed it
<sfire> does anyone know if the problems with ATI video cards and kaffeine have been fixed?
<Artimus> Is there anyway to set the default ethernet connection in KNetworkManager?  When I resume my computer, it tries to get an ip address with eth1, meaning I can't get on the internet until I manually tell knetworkmanager to connect with eth0.
<icanhasadmin> i can't figure out the right modprobe command for it, ATI HDA SB450
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: I didnt deal with it. The newest alsa drivers work great, but youll have to recompile every time theres a kernal update. :/
<hola> sameone help me to configure my webcam?
<oloughlin75> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<oloughlin75> Check if it supported hola
<hola> oloughlin75: problably not by it seem stange that it is not possibile to allow it works
<icanhasadmin> oloughlin75: so wait, it works... if you do something?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: i used the latest alsa drivers -- not officially support by ubuntu and you have to reinstall them every time theres a kernal upgrade
<oloughlin75> but they work great :)
<jeffy124> hi again everyone. i want to report a bug in Kopete. where should i report the bug? bugs.kde.org or launchpad?
<icanhasadmin> ok, is there a guide to installing the new alsa drivers somewhere? i'm guessing i might have to remove the old ones?
<icanhasadmin> and do I have to compile them INTO the kernel?
<oloughlin75> dont have to remove the old ones
<kaminix> What's the name of the power manager application for KDE? I want to restart it. Does it require sudo?
<tekteen> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<Maxim000> Where can I see (edit) command that execute when I press Log out - hibernate in KDE?
<icanhasadmin> tyvm
<tekteen> kaminix: /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance-powermanager/guidance-power-manager.py
<tekteen> and I do not know about sudo
<kaminix> Thanks tekteen :)
<tekteen> np
<kaminix> Seem to work without sudo fyi :)
<arcticpenguin380> is p933MHz and 512mb ram enough for kubuntu?
<tekteen> ok
<oloughlin75> yes arcticpenguin380
<icanhasadmin> tek, "cp /downloads/alsa-* ." returns an error, am i missing something?
<tekteen> yes
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: should be cd
<oloughlin75> i think
<icanhasadmin> oh, yep, i'm an idiot
<jeffy124> arcticpenguin380: i'm using an old intel celeron with 512MB of ram, and KDE runs alright. just takes a few seconds to load up things.
<icanhasadmin> wait no, it says cp
<jeffy124> it's a dell btw, pretty average.
<hola> oloughlin75: problably not by it seem stange that it is not possibile to allow it works
<hola> sameone help me to configure my webcam?
<arcticpenguin380> i might go back to my old p3 if i sell my new computer
<oloughlin75> !es | hola, lo siento pero su ingles es un poco dificil para entender....
<ubotu> hola, lo siento pero su ingles es un poco dificil para entender....: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jeffy124> i want to report a bug in Kopete. where should i report the bug? bugs.kde.org or launchpad?
<flipstar> lp
<oloughlin75> jeffy124: whats the bug?
<jeffy124> it crashes when i try and sign in
<oloughlin75> for msn???
<jeffy124> it works on 7.04 though
<icanhasadmin> it says "cp /downloads/alsa-* ." verbatim. do i need to have something i don't have?
<jeffy124> ya, for msn.
<oloughlin75> jeffy124: its been fixed... did you update everything? sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<jeffy124> errrrrrrr... how long would that take on a 30kb connection?
<oloughlin75> a while
<tekteen> lol
<icanhasadmin> lol
<oloughlin75> uhhh
<icanhasadmin> day or two
<jeffy124> the updates said >200MB worth of crap.
<flipstar> omg
<oloughlin75> jeffy124: open adept package manager
<oloughlin75> click the fetch update button
<oloughlin75> search for kopete and request update or reinstall
<jeffy124> ok
<oloughlin75> im not sure if it gives you an update option
<oloughlin75> but that shouldnt take long
<oloughlin75> ~19MB
<jeffy124> oloughlin75: ok, so the version in the repos will be more recent than the copy on my 7.10 install cd?
<oloughlin75> yes
<jeffy124> cool. hopefully there's a fix :S
<icanhasadmin> oloughlin75: "cp /downloads/alsa-* ." isn't getting me anywhere, is it referencing something i don't have?
<oloughlin75> its where you downloaded alsa
<oloughlin75> that tut looks old and confusing :/
<icanhasadmin> it is lol
<icanhasadmin> so i can't download it from the command prompt?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: that tut is for installing and compiling alsa from scratch
<icanhasadmin> i see, is that neccesary?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: which is what i did and works
<icanhasadmin> ok.. so where do i download the source code?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: is a pain to get it working with the alsa in the repos as far as i know
<oloughlin75> www.alsa-project.org
<oloughlin75> on the right -- you need the driver, lib, and utils
<icanhasadmin> k
<icanhasadmin> this is going to suck isn't it?
<oloughlin75> its not bad
<oloughlin75> but youll need two packages
<crimsun_> it shouldn't if you use module-assistant with hardy's alsa-source.
<icanhasadmin> crimsun_: elaberate a bit?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: your on 7.10 right?
<icanhasadmin> yep
<oloughlin75> the repos source is version 1.0.14 i think... latest is 1.0.16
<crimsun_> I think I may be able to relax the versioned depends so that users can install hardy's alsa-source directly into gutsy.
<icanhasadmin> that sounds nice, but it might as well be in russian :/
<oloughlin75> crimsun_: thatd be easier, but does it work?
<crimsun_> oloughlin75: that's what I'm testing
<crimsun_> I can't make my computer go faster
<root_____> hi. me in  a deep trouble . i am in console with irssi.  i cant login to kde. when i enter username pwd. it waits for 5 secs and again asks the username and pwd. last time some msg came when i was runing kde. "cant lauch klauncher" and something about dcop. i think i deleted a .file . may be dcop in /home folder. (but the ather accounts are not working too. help pls.......
<oloughlin75> crimsun_: lol alright
<hola> sameone help me to configure my webcam?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: otherwise, installing froms source just takes a while to compile, but its not difficult
<icanhasadmin> i wouldn't mind but i'll probabaly need help. i don't really get it.
<oloughlin75> let crimsun_see if the easy way works ;)
<jeffy124> ok i got Kopete reinstalled but i still have the same problem. and also, amsn sucks really bad. does Pidgin work with KDE?
<icanhasadmin> kk :D
 * root_____ waits for help
<oloughlin75> pidgin will tke you a year and a half to download jeffy124
<oloughlin75> youll need ~40-50MB of gnome libraries
<crimsun_> it actually works all the way back through edgy.
<crimsun_> so - hooray, no extra work on my part.
<jeffy124> because of the dependecies related to Gnome?
<oloughlin75> jeffy124: yep
<icanhasadmin> nice.. so what do i download/type and where crim?
<karthikp> Anyone else have this problem with akregator - it can't seem to display pictures.
<karthikp> Pics in a webpage are okay.
<jeffy124> bugger. looks like i'll have to use amsn *shudder*. thanks for the help anyway.
<root_____> hi. me in  a deep trouble . i am in console with irssi.  i cant login to kde. when i enter username pwd. it waits for 5 secs and again asks the username and pwd. last time some msg came when i was runing kde. "cant lauch klauncher" and something about dcop. i think i deleted a .file . may be dcop in /home folder. (but the ather accounts are not working too. help pls.......
<karthikp> But, just a pic (a link to a jpg from one of the feeds) and it just shows unicode.
<karthikp> Or something.
<NickPresta> karthikp, I use akregator. Can I have the feed in question? Let me try it.
<karthikp> (Think it's unicode...)
<oloughlin75> root_____: whats happens when you do the startx command?
<karthikp> Try any of the reddit stories that show up with [pic] in the subject.
<karthikp> They often link to a jpg file.
<icanhasadmin> crimsun_: ?
<crimsun_> icanhasadmin: sudo apt-get install module-assistant debconf-utils && wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.16-0ubuntu2_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.16-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<root_____> oloughlin75:  iam in recoverymode . using irssi. how can i type the startx command?
<oloughlin75> root_____: in the termal type in startx and hit enter
<root_____> oloughlin75:  i also reconfigured xorg by dpkg...
<flipstar> root_____: just use tty2
<oloughlin75> root_____: thats your problem
<root_____> oloughlin75: flipstar  i would have to quit irrsi then?
<root_____> flipstar:  tty2 ?
<oloughlin75> root_____: dont bother trying it
<NickPresta> karthikp, I added the reddit feed and searched for "pic". I can open all related articles just fine.
<oloughlin75> root_____: what was wrong with xorg in the first place for you to rebuild it?
<karthikp> Try the one that says, "The adventures of Lord Mario [img]'
<root_____> oloughlin75: some one ask me to. i have a problem with graphics. but any how . what now?
<root_____> oloughlin75:  its something about dcop too i gues
<icanhasadmin> crimsun_: thank you, will i have to reboot or log out/in?
<root_____> flipstar:  whats tty2?
<oloughlin75> root_____: you need to replace the xorg.conf with the backup (named xorg.conf.bunchofnumbers)
<NickPresta> karthikp, a prompt opens and asks me if I want to open with Gwenview or save
<karthikp> In my case, it just goes ahead and loads the image.
<root_____> oloughlin75:  i already did. by sudo cp xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf
<flipstar> root_____: tty2 is the virtual terminal number 2 .. ctrg+alt+f2
<karthikp> And it shows a screen full of unicode like characters.
<oloughlin75> root_____: and it still wont load?
<karthikp> Either behavior is bad, right? In a normal browser, it should just go ahead and show the image...
<root_____> oloughlin75:  nop
<root_____> flipstar:  thanks!
<oloughlin75> root_____: im not good enough in the console to help you
<unagi> !seach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seach - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> how do i search for files
<oloughlin75> unagi: !find name
<unagi> in the command?
<oloughlin75> oo
<karthikp> NickPresta, is there some setting that will let akregator just go ahead and render the image as an image, rather than as a bunch of unicode?
<flipstar> use locate unagi
<icanhasadmin> ok I can't tell if this worked or not.. it downloaded 2 things but at the end it said Cannot write to `alsa-source_1.0.16-0ubuntu2_all.deb' (Permission denied).
<oloughlin75> no, locate filename
<oloughlin75> unagi: locate filename
<flipstar> or find or whereis or which..there are many commands
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: i can walk you through cimpiling from source
<crimsun_> icanhasadmin: pwd
<crimsun_> icanhasadmin: and you haven't even begun; you're just fetching the preliminary bits.
<icanhasadmin> pwd huh?
<crimsun_> yes, that's a literal command
<crimsun_> troubleshooting 'Permission denied'
<icanhasadmin> oh i'm in the wrong folder
<crimsun_> right, thought as much  :=)
<icanhasadmin> how do i get back?
<Arwen> use "cd"
<flipstar> cd ..
<flipstar> cd takes you to home dir
<karthikp> One more question about akregator. I start it up inside kontact. When I start kontact, it used to start akgregator as well. Just like it starts kmail. But that doesn't seem to happen since Gutsy.
<NickPresta> karthikp, I don't know. I don't subscribe to any feeds that frequently show lone images. Try asking in #kde.
<hola> sameone help me to configure my webcam?
<root_____> oloughlin75:  i got a msg. when i typed startx. cound not init font path element /user/share/fonts/x11/cirillic
<oloughlin75> :/
<karthikp> NickPresta, thanks for you help! I'll head to #kde, then!
<icanhasadmin> ok running that last one again at root folder
<wad> Hi, folks! So I got a new computer for home, and it's running Kubuntu. It's in the kitchen right now. I'm at work, and I was just able to dive in and get to it through my home network. I want to do something geekish to impress my wife, like have it pop up a photo of myself, or something like that. I have shell access to it, she's on the GUI. What are my options?
<oloughlin75> hola: ¿por que no preguntío en #kubuntu-es?
<flipstar> root_____: dont know whats the exact problem but you could try dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<hola> oloughlin75: why espanol
<hola> oloughlin75:
<root_____> flipstar:  ok
<Arwen> wad, do it right now?
<icanhasadmin> it says i need debhelper
<Arwen> use some VNC hacks
<wad> Okay...
<wad> I can install a VNC client on it, is that what you're thinking?
<Arwen> (incidentally, the only way you could do this is it were set up really insecurely)
<wad> Or use it to take over her mouse?
<oloughlin75> hola: no puedo entenderle su ingles
<Arwen> wad, no, you need remote access to the existing X11 session
<wad> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wad> !es
<Arwen> which would mean compromising her login somehow
<NickPresta> wad, `display -display XSERVER IMAGE` replace XSERVER and IMAGE where appropriate.
<oloughlin75> wad: im asking him why he hasnt asked in there, as iv posted that several times
<wad> Ah! That looks good!
<root_____> flipstar:  conflicting actions -e control -r remove
<hola> oloughlin75: spea italina
<oloughlin75> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<oloughlin75> :)
<NickPresta> wad, or just run `eject` in a loop, sleeping a couple seconds in between :)
<Arwen> NickPresta, that would incidentally only be possible if he were root, but...
<wad> lol
<wad> I've got root. :)
<hola> oloughlin75: boh.....i can't understand you
<Arwen> go for it
 * Arwen 'll bet she'll close it as soon as it appears
<flipstar> root_____: that is the error message when you try dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig ?
 * wad decides to try the display image thingie.
<Arwen> then she'll complain about popups :-P
<root_____> flipstar:  yes
<wad> heh
<Arwen> http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=206800512 <-- Thunderbird isn't dead?
<amigo> HI ppl! why 3.5.9 not in official repositories?
<root_____> flipstar:  fontconfig is not installed . its says...
<NickPresta> amigo, These packages are not well supported. Security and other updates may not be applied promptly.
<Arwen> amigo, because the developers decided not to bother
<flipstar> uhm..you using kde on 7.10 ?
<root_____> flipstar:  oloughlin75  how to reconfigure the whole kde?
<root_____> flipstar:  yes
<flipstar> root_____: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<amigo> 3.5.9 - unofficial? oO
<NickPresta> amigo, http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-3.5.9.php
<root_____> flipstar:  that wil help?
<flipstar> dont know
<root_____> k
<flipstar> i dont know what the exact prob is
<amigo> NickPresta: I see it
<oloughlin75> flipstar: hes got a bad xorg.conf and some other problems
<NickPresta> amigo, I would assume the packages would be available in the next couple of days after testing and what ever else is completed.
<flipstar> oh then just reconfigure the x-server..?
<crimsun_> icanhasadmin: "sudo apt-get -f install" should fix that
<flipstar> or reinstall graphic drivers
<NickPresta> amigo, is there a reason you need http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_8to3_5_9.php _right now_?
<amigo> NickPresta: ok
<oloughlin75> flipstar: thats what broke it in the first place
<|Ange|us|> guys
<crimsun_> icanhasadmin: now, after that last command completes successfully, use: "sudo m-a clean,a-i alsa-source"
<|Ange|us|> someone here knows how to get the QCELP codec installed on linux?
<miladen> Ey guys is it possible to connect to my kubuntu desktop from remote like windows
<SlimeyPete> yes
<Arwen> |Ange|us|, what media player are you trying to use? Does it have a Linux version?
<SlimeyPete> !rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> hmm
<oloughlin75> crimsun_: does hardy include alsaconf?
<amigo> NickPresta: yes. I need it chlogs
<SlimeyPete> miladen: well, yes, you can use vnc
<flipstar> i prefer vnc
<flipstar> !vnc | miladen
<ubotu> miladen: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<miladen> so i should just google it?
<SlimeyPete> !vnc
<miladen> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<crimsun_> oloughlin75: no, and there are no plans to ever include it, since it is 1) broken, 2) superceded by udev.
<Arwen> |Ange|us|, in case there is no Linux native version, you might want to consult <http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/codec-importing.html>
<amigo> thx ppl. bb
<root_____> dpkg-reconfigure -a is working. i hope it will solve all problems. oloughlin75
<miladen> but i can't connect to it from a windows machine?
<flipstar> just ran vnc server on the kubuntu box
<root_____> flipstar:  saying that vnc thing to me?
<flipstar> no sry for miladen
<root_____> k
<miladen> flipstar :S that cant be right?
<jexsk> m
<flipstar> miladen: the app is called krfb
<flipstar> just run it and then connect to it
<root_____> flipstar:  oloughlin75  its stuck on starting automatic crash report generation :apport .....
<miladen> flipstar what app?
<miladen> !krfb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krfb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> miladen: the vlc server on kubuntu
<flipstar> !info krfb | miladen
<ubotu> miladen: krfb (source: kdenetwork): Desktop Sharing for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 933 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<root_____> flipstar:  oloughlin75  its stuck on starting automatic crash report generation :apport .....
<flipstar> root_____: there should be timeouts specified..just wait a sec
<sourcemaker> year... I have just installed kde 3.5.9.... everything is working fine :-)
<root_____> flipstar:  nop. none
<flipstar> or is there an error ?
<root_____> flipstar:  no
<oloughlin75> sourcemaker: is it just a bug fix release?
<icanhasadmin> you still here crimsun_?
<crimsun_> icanhasadmin: briefly, yes.
<sourcemaker> oloughlin75: I do not know... but it's working well
<root_____> flipstar:  oloughlin75  i have a backup of a previous kubuntu install . i did it by g4l . i have the file. can i boot by live cd and past the home dir files from that backup file to the home folder. will that do any good?
<icanhasadmin> ok, sorry i had to go find my ubuntu cd, said it needed it
<oloughlin75> root_____: you could try it
<root_____> oloughlin75:  how to open that backup file?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: remove the CD from your repos
<crimsun_> icanhasadmin: for debhelper?  You don't need your cd per se; it's likely due to your apt-cd line(s) being active in sources.list(5).
<wad> NickPresta, hmm, I'm learning stuff. What do I put for XSERVER? localhost doesn't work...
<icanhasadmin> how?
<wad> I'm trying it on my laptop first, to see how it works.
<root_____> flipstar:  still stuck
<icanhasadmin> sorry i obviously had no idea what i'm doing, heh.
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: you can open adept and go to third part sources and remove the CD
<NickPresta> wad, put the DISPLAY. (echo $DISPLAY to see your current display. Something like :0)
<oloughlin75> go to manage repos then remove it
<wad> ah!
 * wad tries it
<icanhasadmin> open adept.. like it's a launchable application somewhere?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: under system
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: Adept Manager
<icanhasadmin> gotcha
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: then click manager repositories, then click the third party tab, and remove the CD
<icanhasadmin> er, i have to run it as admin
<unagi_> anyone here know anythign about the kopete msn crash?
<root_____> can any one tell how to reconfigure KDE?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: ya
<wad> root_____, click the K button, go to system settings.
<icanhasadmin> how exactly... i'm loggin in as admin i thought
<root_____> wad:  i cant log in kde. iam talking from console . by irssi. deep trouble.
<unagi_> root_____: what did you do
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: just open adept and itll ask you for the password
<icanhasadmin> it didn't
<root_____> unagi_:  may be xorg or may be some fontconfig or dcop problem
<icanhasadmin> just told me i had to be admin
<flipstar> how did you start it icanhasadmin ?
<icanhasadmin> applications -> system tools -> adept
<root_____> unagi_:  wad what should i do. i think reconfigureing all kde would doo good?
<SlimeyPete> icanhasadmin: try pressing alt-f2 then typing "kdesudo adept"
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: it alt + f2 and type in "kdesu adept_manager" without the quotes and hit enter
<SlimeyPete> see if that works
<oloughlin75> need adept_manager
<flipstar> icanhasadmin: hm it should be in menu like that
<SlimeyPete> also need kdesudo I think.
<flipstar> kdesu is right
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: it alt + f2 and type in "kdesu adept_manager" without the quotes and hit enter
<icanhasadmin> bingo
<icanhasadmin> ok
<oloughlin75> manage repositories
<flipstar> hm kdesu is same as kdesudo
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: the adept menu
<icanhasadmin> cdrom isn't in there
<icanhasadmin> under third party
<oloughlin75> as one of the options? itll have CD somewhere in the name
<icanhasadmin> no just a gusty partner url
<icanhasadmin> canonical.com or something
<oloughlin75> weird
<oloughlin75> when was it asking for the cd?
<hola> sameone help me to configure my webcam?
<icanhasadmin> uhm, i was running,... something.. apt-get install -f?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: i have no idea what you were doing lol
<icanhasadmin> lol
<icanhasadmin> yeah
<icanhasadmin> apt-get -f install
<oloughlin75> fix broken packages
<icanhasadmin> it said i needed debhelper
<oloughlin75> idk why though
<icanhasadmin> so crim told me to apt-get -f install
<Arwen> actually, "apt-get -f" just bypasses integrity checks
<icanhasadmin> lol, that sounds very counter productive
<icanhasadmin> is it possible i just don't have debhelper? :P
<crimsun_> Arwen: no.
<Arwen> nah, if your setups is broken, it will have failed integrity checks
<Arwen> hence the need to use it
<crimsun_> -f == --fix-broken
<icanhasadmin> oooohhh! he told you :P kidding!
<Arwen> crimsun_, "man apt-get" --> -f  Attempt to continue if the integrity check fails
<oloughlin75> i dont see it Arwen
 * icanhasadmin whistles
<icanhasadmin> so.. i still need debhelper...
<crimsun_> Arwen: no, -f does not bypass any sort of "integrity checks".
<Arwen> it doesn't really matter either way, but...
<oloughlin75> Arwen: your talking about -m
<Arwen> crimsun_, type "apt-get" without options.
<Arwen> Read.
 * crimsun_ chuckles
<Arwen> -m is "Attempt to continue if archives are unlocatable"
<jerware> are there dj programs where i can make techno music ?
<crimsun_> I'll certainly file a bug to fix that description
<crimsun_> but as someone who digs into apt's guts, it's not "integrity checks" that's at issue there.
<icanhasadmin> HI. HOW ARE YOU.
<icanhasadmin> Why does apt-get ask me for a cd?
<LjL> i'm very uppercase
<RogueJediX> jerware: A couple, yes. You might want to check out Ubuntu Studio
<Arwen> icanhasadmin, it's in your sources list
<crimsun_> icanhasadmin: check /etc/apt/sources.list.  See a cdrom line?
<icanhasadmin> only 2/3 of you it would seem
<LjL> icanhasadmin: because it has been instructed to search for it. open your Software Sources and change that, if you want.
<LjL> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LjL> !repos
<LjL> pff
<icanhasadmin> nope
<icanhasadmin> it's not in my sources.list
<LjL> !no repos-#kubuntu is <reply> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<unagi> my lord kopete is the worst program ever written
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<oloughlin75> unagi: yep :)
<LjL> icanhasadmin: pastebin it please
<flipstar> if you just removed it you have to do an update first icanhasadmin
<icanhasadmin> pastebin it.. how and where?
<oloughlin75> !pastebin
<icanhasadmin> I didn't remove it, it was never there
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<icanhasadmin> k
<unagi> oloughlin75: why must they tease me with the thought that i might be able to use my webcam
<unagi> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bomber> !tvcard
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<icanhasadmin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56677/
<icanhasadmin> OH
<icanhasadmin> ITS THE FIRST LINE
<LjL> indeed.
<icanhasadmin> THE ONE THAT SAYS CDROM
<icanhasadmin> please hit me
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<flipstar> haha
 * oloughlin75 smacks icanhasadmin
<icanhasadmin> sorry, i was using the caps to make fun of myself, i'll refrain in the future
<unagi> bomber: good luck my man
<icanhasadmin> o
<icanhasadmin> k
<icanhasadmin> i deleted that line
<icanhasadmin> runing apt-get now
<oloughlin75> ic]
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: got to run apt-get update
<unagi> how do i figure out where in /dev my webcam is
<icanhasadmin> well it worked, i'm running sudo apt-get install module-assistant debconf-utils && wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.16-0ubuntu2_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.16-0ubuntu2_all.deb now
<icanhasadmin> ok that worked too
<crimsun_> icanhasadmin: now, "sudo m-a clean,a-i alsa-source"
<oloughlin75> woah! hardy has the latest alsa!
<icanhasadmin> ok.. now i'm suppose to sudo m-a clean,a-i alsa-source
<icanhasadmin> yeah ok
<crimsun_> of course.
<icanhasadmin> anyhting after this finishes?
<crimsun_> (it's actually newer than 1.0.16, but that's slightly off-topic.)
<crimsun_> icanhasadmin: well, yes.  You'll need to log out of the GUI environment, log into a tty (text-only), and use "sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload", then log back into the GUI env.
<unagi> why cant kubuntu do webcams....
<miladen> what do i do with a .daa file? what tool do i use?
<icanhasadmin> gotcha
<icanhasadmin> er, i can select tty in the options after i log out right?
<oloughlin75> miladen: i think thats for poweriso (on windows)
<miladen> oloughlin75 linux can open it too, is there a linux mount tool?
<oloughlin75> miladen: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<blizzzek> gn8
<oloughlin75> dont know if anything will mount it though
<miladen> whats it called when i install a .deb file? rpkg then what?
<icanhasadmin> ok, i'm logging off x-window to force-reload
<icanhasadmin> wish me.. uh.. that this works :P thanks again, i'll be back
<oloughlin75> gl
<miladen> what do i do with a .daa file? what tool do i use? acetoneISO does not work
<miladen> with .daa files
<Arwen> miladen, boot Windows and save it in a more sane format
<miladen> >Arwen i dont have windows
<Arwen> then you're kind of SOL (stuck on a lifeboat) aren't you?
<niall> what's a daa?
<niall> I've never even heard of that
<Arwen> or you can read the link posted by oloughlin75
<miladen> Arwen arent you helpfull :D
<miladen> helpful*
<niall> it's a proprietary file format used by PowerISO? You should probably get PowerISO then ;o
<niall> it even has a linux version
<niall> http://www.poweriso.com/poweriso-1.2.tar.gz
#kubuntu 2008-02-20
<miladen> can any1 tell me why this isnt working: ./poweriso extract /home/miladen/Desktop/psi.iso -od /home/miladen/Desktop
<miladen> it tells me "unregonized parameter: /home/miladen/Desktop"
<Daisuke_Laptop> well that wasn't a whole lot of fun :\
<miladen> can any1 tell me why this isnt working: ./poweriso extract /home/miladen/Desktop/psi.iso -od /home/miladen/Desktop
<miladen> it tells me "unregonized parameter: /home/miladen/Desktop"
<joe_> hey yall, I am trying to install aMSN on Ubuntu and the instructions say I need to execute the comman ./configure . Where do I type that? in terminal?
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Laptop: what did you do?
<flipstar> miladen: hm maybe becorse its an unregonized parameter ?
<coreymon77> joe_: isnt amsn on apt yet?
<miladen> the manual itself tells me to do exactly the same flipstar
<joe_> coreymon77: no idea what ya mean :(
<flipstar> joe_: right you have to type that in terminal
<coreymon77> !apt | joe_
<ubotu> joe_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Laptop: whats the ubotu command to search the repos
<coreymon77> ?
<joe_> flipstar: what directory should I be in when I type it?
<flipstar> joe_: that dir where you extracted amsn
<joe_> miladen: maybe try with a lower case d in Desktop
<coreymon77> joe_: no, linux is case sensitive
<coreymon77> !search amsn
<ubotu> Found:
<coreymon77> !find amsn
<ubotu> Found: amsn
<prince_jammys> miladen: i looked at the site, seems they want a / before -od
<oloughlin75> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<oloughlin75> tht what you want?
<joe_> coreymon77: thats why I suggested it, mine shows desktop with a lowercase d
<coreymon77> thats it
<miladen> prince_jammys no it errors
<miladen> joe_ nope ;)
<coreymon77> joe_: try this
<coreymon77> joe_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amsn
<prince_jammys> miladen:  blablab.iso   /  -od  /home/blah
<joe_> coreymon77:  thats the ticket, thanx :D
<joe_> coreymon77: it says amsn is already the newest
<coreymon77> joe_: thats what i meant by isnt it on apt, unless you have a particular reason to compile, use apt
<joe_> but my amsn wont start grr
<coreymon77> joe_: well then apparently its installed
<joe_> ok I guess I need TkCximage
<coreymon77> joe_: huh?
<coreymon77> joe_: whats the problem with amsn
 * coreymon77 uses mercury anyways, its better
<coreymon77> a little slower due to being java based
<coreymon77> but i like it
<flipstar> i prefer pidgin
<coreymon77> mercury is cross platform, i can use it on all 3 oses
<joe_> coreymon77:  I get an error saying loading TkCximage failed. This module is needed to run aMSN. Please compile aMSN first, instructions on how to compile are located in INSATLL.
<oloughlin75> coreymon77: so is pidgin :)
<coreymon77> meh
<coreymon77> !info TkCximage
<ubotu> Package tkcximage does not exist in gutsy
<coreymon77> okay then
<joe_> my aMSN was workin fine till I tried to update it
<coreymon77> joe_: tried?
<coreymon77> joe_: im assuming that meant everything didnt go as planned with the update
<joe_> yeah it said there was an update, so I clicked to visit the site, I took the latest version and now it wont start
<coreymon77> hmm
<coreymon77> odd
<joe_> :(
<coreymon77> with that error huh?
<joe_> yes sir
<joe_> once I got that error, I read the install file
<coreymon77> erm
<joe_> and it said I need to install tcl-dev and tk-dev packages, so i did
<joe_> then it says I need to configure.
<joe_> but cant seem to get it to do that
<joe_> I cant seem to change directory to amsn
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> i take it you installed those with apt
<joe_> I used system package management
<coreymon77> you mean adept?
<joe_> uummm I dont know :(
<joe_> I went to system -> administration->system package management
<joe_> marked those two things for install and clicked update
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> i think thats adept
<joe_> I am VERY new to linux
<joe_> like 1 week
<joe_> so trying to learn
<joe_> sorry :(
<coreymon77> joe_: welcome!
<coreymon77> joe_: no problem
<joe_> thanx
<prince_jammys> joe_: the thing is you said that "it" said there was an update, and you had to visit a site
<joe_> I just got sick of bill and all his windows
<coreymon77> prince_jammys: amsn
<flipstar> haha
<coreymon77> prince_jammys: and to visit amsns website for the update
<prince_jammys> coreymon77: i see
<coreymon77> joe_: sorry youre having problems so early on, hope this doesnt turn you off of linux
<prince_jammys> coreymon77: what form do those updates come in?
<joe_> my terminal says joe@joe-desktop:/home$  how do I get it to say /home/usr/share/amsn?
<coreymon77> prince_jammys: youre asking me, joes the one with the problem
<coreymon77> joe_: the cd command
<coreymon77> joe_: cd=change directory
<joe_> coreymon77:  when I do "cd usr" it dont work
<joe_> am I missing osmeting?
<flipstar> here cd /home/usr/share/amsn
<coreymon77> you need the slash
<joe_> ah shoot
 * joe_ smacks his own head
<prince_jammys> joe_: cd /usr/share/blahblah    unless you actually have a /home/usr
<flipstar> was just an example i guess
<joe_> prince_jammys: thanx
<coreymon77> flipstar, prince_jammys i think it means /home/username/share
<coreymon77> flipstar: generic example
<coreymon77> but probably /usr/share/amsn is more correct
<joe_> yeah it should be
<joe_> but it wont let me into share
<coreymon77> joe_: youre gonna want the cd /usr/share/amsn command
<oloughlin75> joe_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<prince_jammys> yes, good question
<coreymon77> oloughlin75: something messed up with an amsn update, and the readme for it says that he has to ./configure
<coreymon77> now that he has the two packages he needs from adept
<oloughlin75> coreymon77: i think you can configure when compiling from source
<oloughlin75> only*
<flipstar> agreed
<joe_> do I need the . in front of the / ?
<prince_jammys> joe_: yes
<coreymon77> joe_: try this, sudo apt-get install tcl-dev tk-dev
<joe_> k
<coreymon77> im not sure if you actually installed the packages
<prince_jammys> yes, you should not have to be compiling the stuff yourself if it's in apt
<joe_> Package tcl-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<joe_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<joe_> is only available from another source
<joe_> E: Package tcl-dev has no installation candidate
<joe_> man, I suck at linux
<oloughlin75> joe_: try "sudo apt-get -f install amsn"
<joe_> really sorry guys for not knowing a bit more
<prince_jammys> joe_: don't worry
<prince_jammys> be happy :)
<oloughlin75> lmao
<prince_jammys> ha
<joe_> just dont want to frustrate the people who are trying to help
<joe_> oloughlin75:
<joe_> amsn is already the newest version.
<joe_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<prince_jammys> joe_: if you're new to linux, it's too much for you to have to be compiling stuff
<prince_jammys> you should be able to install this through apt
<joe_> gotta learn somehow though
<bobby> hey all, does anyone know how i could go about printing a pdf document with 6 pages to a sheet? kpdf doesnt seem to be able to do that.
<coreymon77> prince_jammys: thats the problem
<prince_jammys> like oloughlin75 is saying
<joe_> cant learn to swim without getting wet
<coreymon77> prince_jammys: it is on apt
<coreymon77> prince_jammys: and its installed on apt
<coreymon77> prince_jammys: it just messed up after an update
<bobby> im using kubuntu 7.10
<joe_> how do you uninstall with linux? maybe I will just uninstall amsn and start fresh with "apt"
<coreymon77> joe_: normally you dont have to compile stuff, apt is pretty comprehensive
<oloughlin75> joe_: lets try "sudo apt-get install amsn --reinstall"
<coreymon77> joe_: that was my next suggestion
<joe_> wooohoo, I thought of something you did :D
 * joe_ feels proud
<loguser1> if i dont have xorg installed. why can i see mouse and gui apps?
<coreymon77> oloughlin75: i was going to suggest an uninstall+purge, but thats a better first step
<prince_jammys> you can stick the --reinstall after the name of the package?
<flipstar> bobby: kpdf can print..just select it from menu or press ctrl + p ..
<oloughlin75> loguser1: you must have xorg
<loguser1> oloughlin75:  i uninstalled it.
<coreymon77> oloughlin75: isnt the command apt-get reinstall [package]?
<miladen> how do i uninstall apps in wine?
<joe_> Unpacking replacement amsn ...
<oloughlin75> coreymon77: no
<bobby> no no i know that! haha, i want it to print 6 pages on a single piece of paper, and i only have an option for 4 pages. is there another app that i should try?
<oloughlin75> coreymon77: man apt-get
<coreymon77> oloughlin75: okay then, i was wrong
<flipstar> coreymon77: no it is apt-get --reinstall install
<oloughlin75> loguser1: you wont have GUI at all if you install xorg... what did you do?
<joe_> YEAH BABY!!!! it works thanx so very much coreymon77 oloughlin75 prince_jammys and everyone :D
<prince_jammys> bingo
<coreymon77> joe_: you see, even i am learning new things
<oloughlin75> joe_: does amsn work now?
<joe_> oloughlin75:  it does
<coreymon77> joe_: everyone is a linux noob at some point, even all of us
<joe_> thanx so much :D
<oloughlin75> joe_: thank you, come again ;)
<joe_> oh I will
<coreymon77> joe_: that will be $5 please
<coreymon77> :P
 * joe_ dcc's $5 CAD to coreymon77
<coreymon77> thank you
<loguser1_>   i have a mouse moving. a console .wallpaper. i can run gui apps by typing ther name in console like amasn.  despite i uninstalled xorg.. why ?
<prince_jammys> now what you did is use APT (which by the way is what you accept when you use "adept" and also "synaptic" and "aptitude")
<prince_jammys> accept=do
<prince_jammys> i have no idea why i typed accept
<coreymon77> prince_jammys: neither
<coreymon77> loguser1_: well then, apparently you didnt uninstall xorg
<loguser1_>   i have a mouse moving. a console .wallpaper. i can run gui apps by typing ther name in console like amasn.  despite i uninstalled xorg.. why ?
<Townk> Hi guys, I'm not using kubuntu but I'm trying to configure the Qt theme of my Ubuntu and guys from #ubuntu told me that here is the best place to ask :), so... I'm trying to run qtconfig but this app is not installed. Which package should I install?
<flipstar> loguser1_: did you restarted after uninstalling xorg ?
<prince_jammys> its all the apt accept adopt adapt
<loguser1_> flipstar:  coreymon77  i uninstalled that from console
<coreymon77> loguser1_: apparently not, since you still have a gui
<loguser1_> flipstar:  coreymon77 but i dont see any taskbar or kmenu.
<oloughlin75> loguser1what did you do to "uninstall" xorg?
<flipstar> so you can run gui's from a console ? without X ?
<coreymon77> flipstar: no he cant
<flipstar> hah would be great
<coreymon77> flipstar: obviously it didnt fully uninstall
<prince_jammys> Townk: just a guess (i dont know) gtk-qt-engine
<DFlame> Hiya folks, anyone want to have a crack at solving a samba problem here? 2 stations, hub link, both 7.10 and working VNC connection. Yet browsing into the share tells me it does not exist (it does, of course)
<loguser1_> oloughlin75:  sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg
<loguser1_> flipstar:  ya.
<Townk> prince_jammys: actually this one make GTK apps looks like Qt. what I'm looking for is the opposite :P
<flipstar> loguser1_: maybe you'll try xorg*
<oloughlin75> !info xorg
<bobby> are you guys going to let me boot into windows just to print 6 pages on a single sheet?! haha
<ubotu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<loguser1_> flipstar:  xorg* what do you mean?
<coreymon77> bobby: nope, just be patient
<flipstar> bobby as i said above kpdf can print
<coreymon77> bobby: were a little busy
<oloughlin75> loguser1_: xorg looks like just a single file. the * is a wildcard that will remove everything starting with xorg
<flipstar> bobby: just select it from menu or press ctrl +p
<bobby> flipstar: kpdf wont let me print 6 pages on a sheet, only 4 max.
<loguser1_> ok
<oloughlin75> flipstar: he wants 6 pages printed onto 1
<loguser1_> oloughlin75:  brb
<flipstar> ah
<omalled> does anyone know if there are ubuntu packages for BLAS and LAPACK?
<loguser1_> oloughlin75:  flipstar  but what would i have to do if i want to reinstall it?
<oloughlin75> loguser1_: why on earth are you removing and reinstalling xorg?
<loguser1_> oloughlin75:  flipstar  do i still have kde? i dont know much how gui works. what are its components
<flipstar> loguser1_: btw why do you want to uninstall X  ?
<oloughlin75> loguser1_: sudo apt-get install xorg  i suppose
<loguser1_> oloughlin75:  i had a problem. coudnt log in the gui. so now i can.
<loguser1_> flipstar:  ^
<prince_jammys> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<oloughlin75> you could have *fixed xorg.conf loguser1_
<loguser1_> flipstar:  oloughlin75  prince_jammys  . i dont know why i didnt had kubuntu-desktop and xserver-org . when i cam to know that . when i typed apt-get remove     ?
<prince_jammys> one more time?
<loguser1_> flipstar:  oloughlin75  prince_jammys  .despite that. i ran kde. and guui..
<loguser1_> how can that be possible
<oloughlin75> loguser1_: they dont do the same thing! you need xorg to display stuff and kde is a desktop environment
<oloughlin75> loguser1_: you didnt remove xserver, you removed one file, and apparently it isnt -needed-
<prince_jammys> i'm a bit confused. is your X broken?
<oloughlin75> prince_jammys: it was and he removed xorg
<loguser1_> oloughlin75:  so what do i need to reinstall all. except kde. that seems working fine to me
<loguser1_> prince_jammys:  yes i gues
<coreymon77> prince_jammys: no, he purposely remove xorg
<loguser1_> coreymon77:  ya
<oloughlin75> coreymon77: because he couldnt log in using GUI
<oloughlin75> so im assuming kdm wasnt loading
<coreymon77> prince_jammys: so, yes, his x is broken :P
<prince_jammys> :)
<loguser1_> oloughlin75:  i can see a mouse. and i can run amsn
<coreymon77> oloughlin75: thats not much of a reason to remove xorg though
<oloughlin75> can you run amarok?
<loguser1_> oloughlin75: wait
<oloughlin75> coreymon77: does it look like he knows what hes doing?
<coreymon77> oloughlin75: good point ;)
<loguser1_> oloughlin75:  yes
<oloughlin75> *no offence loguser1_
<prince_jammys> i dont understand how you can run that stuff having removed xorg, so im staying out of this one
<oloughlin75> !info xorg
<ubotu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<oloughlin75> prince_jammys: it looks like its a file
<oloughlin75> prince_jammys: not the whole thing
<miladen> what is the "new version" of beryl called?
 * loguser1_ cant see the taskbar..... or any other gui. or kde
<flipstar> optional it says
<prince_jammys> but X is optional
<flipstar> !beryl > miladen
<SlimeyPete> miladen: compiz-fusion
<miladen> aight
<miladen> thx
<prince_jammys> you dont technically need X
<loguser1_> oohh       ....... kdem daemon is runing i gues?
<Arwen> you don't technically need linux-image either
<prince_jammys> troll
<oloughlin75> lol
<Arwen> true
<Arwen> if you wanted to, you could use GNU Hurd.
<Arwen> It wouldn't do a whole lot, but...
<nosrednaekim> yaaa!
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: help them!
<nosrednaekim> who>
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: loguser1 removed xorg
<Arwen> yeah, who and with what?
<nosrednaekim> thats simple :)
<Arwen> reinstall it, lol
<nosrednaekim> loguser1 » run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Arwen> I think he meant you removed it as in apt-get remove
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: he didnt remove xserver -- he did apt-get remove xorg
<nosrednaekim> oh!
<oloughlin75> !info xorg
<ubotu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: xorg looks like a single file or something
<nosrednaekim> well.... grab it again
<nosrednaekim> meta package.
<flipstar> btw loguser_ left ..
<Arwen> well, that would prevent us from helping him, wouldn't it?
<prince_jammys> ha
<root-----> what the heck is going on..  this is loguser1........     i had a problem with x. i though it was kde. but it wasnt. i couldn solve it. i uninstalled xorg. stil could use restricted gui. with no kde. then i removed xorg*. kdm damon stoped. i went to console only. typed 'startx' . now iam using full gui. and kde. whats going on................
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> root----- » xorg is just a meat package.. it didn't remove anything
<nosrednaekim> *meta
<root-----> nosrednaekim ic.. so what is it for. and whats the read package?
<Arwen> it's there to help upgrades
<Arwen> the real on is xserver-xorg iirc
<root-----> xserver-xorg . i didnt had that when i tried to remove it
<root-----> can some one explain. whats the backbon. the working of gui
<nosrednaekim> root----- » so whats the problem exactly?
<root-----> nosrednaekim just wana understand
<Arwen> Let's see... it works something like this -> GRUB boots Linux. Linux runs init which usually spawns a bunch of consoles. You run X in one of these consoles. X starts KDE. You have fun.
<root-----> nosrednaekim and btw, i have no xorg atm. still runing kde. how why?
<nosrednaekim> root----- » you do have X if you are running kde
<prince_jammys> that sir, is not possible
<Arwen> prince_jammys, he could be using the Y Window System :-P
<root-----> nosrednaekim i dont have xorg .. can i still run kde?
<prince_jammys> Arwen: was waiting for that :)
<flipstar> <nosrednaekim> root----- » xorg is just a meta package.. it didn't remove anything
<nosrednaekim> root----- » you DO have X...
<nosrednaekim> xorg
<root-----> flipstar nosrednaekim ah ic. what x do i have?
<root-----> whats a meta package
<flipstar> X like X in Xorg
<Arwen> a metapackage is a backage that doesn't do anything by itself
<flipstar> a package with metainformations in it
<Arwen> it just forces apt to download other ones
<nosrednaekim> root----- » a meta package just install a whole bunch of other packages
<root-----> ic
<root-----> xorg installs and maintains X ?
<root-----> correct?
<Arwen> installs, yes
<flipstar> so its like a box..
<Arwen> dunno about maintaining
<nosrednaekim> root----- » yes
* LjL changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | Please add ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SoC | Ubuntu DeveloperWeek https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UDW | KDE 3.5.9 is out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-359.php
<flipstar> when you remove that carton the content still exists
<nzk> What is a good GUI text editor?
<root-----> nosrednaekim what x do i have.
<flipstar> i like kate nzk
<LjL> !good | nzk
<ubotu> nzk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<LjL> !editors | nsk
<ubotu> nsk: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<root-----> nosrednaekim something tells me i should reinstall xorg to maintain a good x ?
<prince_jammys> root-----: what is that something?  what is broken?
<nosrednaekim> root----- » yeah... you should
<nosrednaekim> root----- » tho its not real important
<root-----> prince_jammys nosrednaekim ya. it was. i couldnt log in gui. it asked pwd again and again. but now its fine
<root-----> nosrednaekim prince_jammys so. it was xorg fault. i uninstalled.  now i should reinstall it?
<prince_jammys> root-----: there are now no symptoms of breakage?
<root-----> prince_jammys no.
<root-----> prince_jammys my configs of desktop are changed thought . but its working
<prince_jammys> root-----: if i recall, you changed those configs earlier, right?
<root-----> yes
<root-----> i see less apps too
<root-----> in the kmenu
<prince_jammys> thats normal
<root-----> why so
<prince_jammys> because you deleted your configs
<root-----> :)
<prince_jammys> normal as in expected
<root-----> the system should restore
<prince_jammys> the stuff is there though, just not in your menus
<root-----> auto
<jeffy124> anyone here know why Kubuntu doesn't come with GIMP pre-installed?
<root-----> prince_jammys i dont know. my destop working is quite faster now.. why so?
<nosrednaekim> jeffy124 » no room, and it uses GTK
<prince_jammys> so unless you see symptoms that stuff is broken ,i suggest you leave it alone
<root-----> ok
<prince_jammys> you're gonna have to put the stuff back in the menu
<root-----> hm
<root-----> prince_jammys but all my games are stil there
<root-----> ooonly few have been missing
<prince_jammys> the menus can be a pain in the rear, yes
<prince_jammys> but reinstalling x would not solve this anyway
<root-----> prince_jammys oh sh*t . i dont have konqueror instaled
<prince_jammys> not in the menu or just not installed?
<root-----> prince_jammys reinstalling x.. i already have x i gues
<prince_jammys> alt+f2  type       konqueror
<root-----> The program 'konqueror' is currently not installed.
<prince_jammys> install it
<root-----> prince_jammys reinstalling x.. i already have x i gues ?
<prince_jammys> yes
<nosrednaekim> root----- » run "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<prince_jammys> yeah do that
<root-----> lololol.. i dont have adept too
<prince_jammys> you will after you do that
 * root----- sniffes xorg faults?
<root-----> k
<root-----> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jeffy124> nosrednaekim: so if i want gimp in Kubuntu i have to install all the gtk crap? that would slow down my computer a wee bit right?
<nosrednaekim> jeffy124 » only when you were running it.... and if you were using firefox anyway, it won't matter
<root-----> nosrednaekim i already have kde
<unagi> can mkisofs make an iso from a movie dvd?
<root-----> guys........ what x do i have right now?
<nosrednaekim> X11 7.2
<mike18> i just installed new Nvidia drivers via Envy in Kubuntu 7.04 and upon reboot my display has very blue tint as if no red is coming out. I'm using the s-video => component dongle connected to my HDTV
<flipstar> !envy > mike18
<root-----> nosrednaekim ok. and whats the package name for htat
<jeffy124> nosrednaekim: ahhh cheers. i would buy you a beer... but this is irc...
<nosrednaekim> roo t----- » not sure... but if you are running kde, you don'thave to worry about it, cause its already installed
<unagi> is there a way for kaffiene to recognize media buttons?
 * root----- thanks all for the fish :)
<oloughlin75> !info pydev
<ubotu> Package pydev does not exist in gutsy
<Riskbreaker> does anyone know how to make kontact show emails with html formatting?
<nosrednaekim> Riskbreaker » yeah.... its a setting somewhere in kmail
<unagi> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nosrednaekim> probably under account
<Riskbreaker> nothing under accounts...
<flipstar> Riskbreaker: kmail settings->security->html
<flipstar> good night everyone!
<Riskbreaker> there we g
<Riskbreaker> go
<Riskbreaker> thanks man
<bobby> Could anyone tell me an app that can print 6 sheets to 1 page? KPDF can only do 4max.
<Riskbreaker> is there anyone using the fglrx 8.02 driver?
<Arwen> no, because I know 8.01 failed a lot
<nosrednaekim> Riskbreaker » I'm using the 7.12.... should be close enough
<Riskbreaker> it may be, it may not be. i have a problem where my compy hangs at a blank black screen whenever i shut down X
<Riskbreaker> reboot, restart X, shutdown, can't do any of it. computer hangs.
<nosrednaekim> Riskbreaker » ah, I know how to fix that
<Riskbreaker> o rly
<nosrednaekim> Riskbreaker » you have to tell kdm to restart X on logout.
<nosrednaekim> let me fid that file
<Riskbreaker> ...say what.
<root----->  when i go to consoleonly and type startx . it starts it good. but at regular boot , after giving username/pwd. i only see mouch . wallpaper and a console. no kde. why?   i only see kde in good if i select 'kde' from sessions while giving username pwd. is any thing wrong? (provided that i already have installed xorg)
<nosrednaekim> root----- » switch back to the normal KDE session... you are in failsafe
<nosrednaekim> there is a button on kdm for chooseing the session
<mike18> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mike18> !restricted devices
<mike18> !restricteddevices
<nosrednaekim> Riskbreaker » http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/kdm-logon-screen-resolution-and-logoff-issues-in-slackware-12.0-572836/
<nosrednaekim> BBIAB
<jeffy124> !restricteddrivers
<jeffy124> !restricted drivers
<root-----> nosrednaekim iam not
<root-----> nosrednaekim ohl ok. where is the buttion?
<unagi> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Riskbreaker> i will take a look
<unagi> hrm, i dunno what to do when a laptop only has wireless internet and it doesnt work on the livcecd
<Riskbreaker> which post specifically should i look at?
<osiris> anyone have an idea how i can tell what has my file system set to read only ?
<osiris> i can ssh into the box, but for some reason the file system is read only
<root-----> nosrednaekim ohl ok. where is the buttion?
<mike18> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<unagi> is there a way to enable wireless without using the media button
<mike18> my adept package manager is missing
<mike18> i tried Alt+F2 and typing Adept it doesnt start... tries to search online. it's not in K-Menu > System > ... either
<mike18> any ideas?
<eirikeylandsbran> Im going to ask a quick question, im setting up a kubuntu server, how should I partition my disks?
<eirikeylandsbran> disks-s
<BluesKaj> mike18, try : sudo apt-get install adept , in the terminal
<mike18> just did that :)
<mike18> i'm learning
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're not missing much
<Daisuke_Laptop> synaptic sucks a whole lot less :D
<BluesKaj> mike18, not alt+F2 , open the Konsole in kmenu
<mike18> i tried it in konsole typing adept said command not found
<mike18> found it in k-menu > system now
<Daisuke_Laptop> mike18: how about adept-manager (or adept_manager, i forget which)
<root----->  i had mad a backup of my os by g4l and i have the image file. i just want to overwrite the home directory with the home directory of that backup . how can i do it?
<Riskbreaker> nosrednaekim: i put the line in kdmrc that i found in that thread and it didn't help
<Daisuke_Laptop> because just going for adept isn't going to work.
<Riskbreaker> tried to restart X, still froze
<mike18> i'm in it now
<mike18> not sure which driver to use the wiki is unclear
<mike18> theres nvidia-glx, glx-legacy, glx-new
<mike18> i'm using 7600 GT
<Daisuke_Laptop> mike18: use new
<Daisuke_Laptop> nvidia-glx-new that is :)
<mike18> thx
<epsilom> hi
<epsilom> I have a problems with konqueror
<NickPresta> epsilom, what kind of problems?
<epsilom> when I clik link (for example a link in kontact) the konqueror open link in temporal archive (for example /var/tmp/kdecache-xavier/krun/9048.0.150440 )
<epsilom> I dont like this
<epsilom> have you any ideas?
<unagi> is it possible to enable a broadcom bcm4318 wireless card without the button on the laptop?
<epsilom> help....
<nosredna_ekim> unagi » probably not
<mike18> i just installed new nvidia drivers according to ubuntu community wiki using adept manager
<mike18> now i reboot and all i get is flashing cursor in top left corner
<mike18> wtf
<FX> so what other desktops does people in here use beside kubuntu?
<nosredna_ekim> mike18 » you didn't use the resticted-manager?
<nosredna_ekim> FX QLWM
<FX> qlwm? never heard of that
<mike18> no using kubuntu
<mike18> kubuntu has adept
<shooter26> hallo
<mike18> not restricted-manager
<shooter26> jemand aus deutschland da
<nosredna_ekim> mike18 » it has restricted-manager as well
<mike18> well shotskis
<mike18> what do i do now that i have the flashing cursor? we've established i didn't use restricted-manager... can't do much with the flashing cursor
<nosredna_ekim> anyway... go into recovery mode and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<mike18> k i'll try that now
<mike18> grazie
<eirikeylandsbran> FX: os x 10.4, windows, and now (hopefully) Kubuntu
<intelikey> ERROR: [00000276] access_file access error: read failed (Input/output error)      anyone can tell me how to copy the .vob files off the dvd ?
<FX> eirikeylandsbran: I ran Mac for a while and then got bored with it.
<mike18> nosredna_ekim: i did that it brought up the configuration screen and the only selected ones are ones i know will work
<intelikey> is that what the .ifo files do?     fill in the bad sectors of the .vob files so they can be read ?
<root------> i made a backup file by g4l . now  i just want to overwrite the home directory . how can i do it?
<Eirikeb> FX: how is that even possible? Its fast, goodlooking, stable and works out of the box
<intelikey> hi root
<FX> Don't know just did. I wanted back to Linux and didn't see the need to have a $1800 laptop to run linux on. So I sold it on craig's list and bought a cheapo laptop to run linux on.
<root------> hi
<root------> intelikey
<BluesKaj> intelikey, try avidemux
<intelikey> root------ from another account ?    namely root ?
<root------> intelikey same account
<intelikey> BluesKaj is it a restricted package
<intelikey> root------ you are not listening.  try it from root
<root------> how
<BluesKaj> intelikey, I can't recall
<root------> intelikey what do you mean
<Eirikeb> well, I cant live without the adobe suit, so im kind of stuck
<intelikey> root------  log out   kill ?dm     login as root or switch to root and run startx
<Eirikeb> and windows, meh, to shitty
<root------> intelikey then?>
<intelikey> then your users home is not in use. and you can over write it.
<Eirikeb> 91% on installing system d : )
<root------> intelikey i have reinstalled xorg. its working fine. but my configs are gone
<icanhasadmin> Anyone familiar with the new alsa drivers?
<Arwen> "new"?
<icanhasadmin> ok, newest lol
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: whatcha doin?
<icanhasadmin> hey again oloughlin75 :)
<root------> oloughlin75 i got my prob solved
<oloughlin75> sound works?
<unagi> can kaffiene recognize dvd menus
<root------> oloughlin75 i made a backup file by g4l . now  i just want to overwrite the home directory . how can i do it? using kkubuntu
<intelikey> root------ i must not have understood your question "<root------> i made a backup file by g4l . now  i just want to overwrite the home directory . how can i do it?  <<< thought you wanted a way to "over write your home dir"   sorry.
<wolf08_> Anyone familiar with paintEvents in Qt 4.3? I'm trying to update a rectangle of my QWidget with update(QRect()) but it is acting strangely
<oloughlin75> root------: no idea
<icanhasadmin> The command I was logging into tty to do... didn't work.
<prince_jammys> root------: i am completely baffled by what you are trying to achieve
<root------> ok
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: what was the command?
<wolf08_> The rectangles are the correct size (between 2 points with a slight margin) but the screen update only happens where rectangles overlap
<oloughlin75> wolf08_: try asking in #kubuntu-devel
<icanhasadmin> uhm.. sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<wolf08_> Thanks for the tip, I will.
<wolf08_> Is there a general KDE-devel or qt-devel?
<oloughlin75> not sure -- try them
<root------> prince_jammys oloughlin75 internet_ - configs. desktop settings are gone... thts in the home folder right?. i had made a backup of all the drive. and that had the home folder that had my configs in the way i want. now i want to overrite my current home folder by that g4l backup.
<prince_jammys> root------: ah
 * root------ thanks for understanting
<oloughlin75> !info g4l
<ubotu> Package g4l does not exist in gutsy
<root------> oloughlin75 ghost 4 linux
<icanhasadmin> "sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload" doesn't really make sense to me.. where's the command? /sbin/alsa is a folder isn't it?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: did you restart your computer?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: i think itd do the same exact thing
<oloughlin75> reload alsa
<root------> ok. how can i browse and copy compressed files containing data?
<oloughlin75> i dont know all the commands
<icanhasadmin> uhm. I did reboot.
<icanhasadmin> I think the drivers are even installed
<icanhasadmin> everything seems to be installed perfectally
<icanhasadmin> just no sound :()
<root------> ok. how can i browse and copy compressed files containing data?
<BluesKaj> icanhasadmin, are trying to see if alsa is installed ?
<icanhasadmin> correct
<icanhasadmin> I believe it installed correctly but I have no idea.
<BluesKaj> icanhasadmin, type 'alsamixer' in the konsole
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: open up console and run the command "lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel
<Eirikeb> sadface, seems to be stuck on first load after install
<root------> how can i browse and copy bzip2 compressed files?
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: does that give you stuff?
<icanhasadmin> yes
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: is you sound muted? speakers plugged in?
<prince_jammys> root------: "ark" let's you browser through those
<icanhasadmin> it's a laptop.. and not muted :P
<oloughlin75> volume turned up?
<icanhasadmin> yes sir...
<oloughlin75> no sound?
<oloughlin75> open up amarok and play something
<Riskbreaker> any ati users. i need help with fglrx 8.02
<root------> prince_jammys ok
<Riskbreaker> currently i cannot shutdown X without the computer freezing at a blank black screen. this affects full shut downs, reboots, ctrlaltbackspace. everything.
<Riskbreaker> anyone know what i can do to fix it
<prince_jammys> root------: then extract them and copy what you need, which seems to be everything
<root------> prince_jammys how should i overwrite my home directory then? if i have the files?
<prince_jammys> root------: you can just do it in the windows - extract first, and drag them in
<prince_jammys> root------: make sure you "show hidden files" in konqueror
<icanhasadmin> nope, crim is helping me tho :) thank you again however. i'll let you know how it goes
<oloughlin75> good :)
<oloughlin75> and good luck
<root------> prince_jammys i will be using the home folder at that point.wont it have problems?
<prince_jammys> root------: mmm
<prince_jammys> root------: yes, it could
<prince_jammys> root------: did you extract the folder?
<unagi> does anyone know how to play dvd .iso in kubuntu?
<root------> prince_jammys no just opened it
<prince_jammys> root------: well, you could do this from a root account, which you probably don't have.   or you could do it from command line before logging in
<prince_jammys> root------: or you could try it while logged in as your current user
<root------> prince_jammys i dont have much diskspace now
<root------> to extract it
<BluesKaj> Riskbreaker, ati 8.02 driver ?...kinda old
<prince_jammys> root------: isn't it only your settings?
<Riskbreaker> February 2008
<lascar> what's a good Publisher clone?
<Riskbreaker> = 08.02
<root------> prince_jammys yes.
<BluesKaj> Riskbreaker, proprietary driver from the ATI site ?
<prince_jammys> root------: then only extract your settings into a temporary folder
<root------> prince_jammys i dont have much diskspace now
<Riskbreaker> yes it's the newest one
<root------> its a 5g file
<unagi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<prince_jammys> root------: there's more than settings there, then
<root------> prince_jammys just settings
<lascar> !publisher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about publisher - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> root------: 5 gigs of settings?
<BluesKaj> Riskbreaker, did you try the restricted ati driver in system settings/advanced ?
<prince_jammys> root------: really, why don't you just reset the stuff the way you had it?
<lascar> (why on earth would kde 3.5.9 not be properly supported?)
<root------> ok
<Riskbreaker> that is several months old, doesn't support aiglx, etc
<BluesKaj> lascar, I'm using kde 3.5.9....ok so far , after 4 hrs or so :)
<Riskbreaker> in other words, switching to that means i might as well use the non-3d driver
<lascar> blueskaj: 4 hours?
<matt____1> Hello everyone. I've written a tutorial on ripping a DVD to and iPod. I want it to be as easy as possible, so if you would be interested in going over this with me and telling me if you have ran into anything that isn't right or could use improvement, please take a look at this: http://linuxhack3r.com/ipod.html Suggestions can go the email at the bottom of the
<matt____1>  page, or ou can personally email me an d we can AIM or something to really discuss it. Just remember this, I'm trying to make this easy even for "noobs".
<matt____1> http://linuxhack3r.com/ipod.html
<BluesKaj> Riskbreaker, with a couple of edits to the xorg.config file the restricted driver will do DRI and 3D
<Riskbreaker> but not, under any circumstances, aiglx.
<oloughlin75> matt____1: why not use linux native programs?
<root------> prince_jammys what is the command to extract a bzip2 file to a specified locations?
<bobby> matt___1: the page looks like a mess! haha
<BluesKaj> Riskbreaker, check this :http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/23/1913239
<BluesKaj> yeah lascar , I just installed kde 3.5.9
<biovore> matt____1: you can do that all with one line on the CLI using mencoder to encoder with ffmepg to make a mpeg4 video file.
<lascar> blueskaj: why did it take 4 hours?
<Riskbreaker> BluesKaj: that is the driver that was released in october, version 8.42. ATI does monthly driver releases; startnig the next month, they switched to a year-month version numbering scheme.
<Riskbreaker> 8.02 is the newest restricted driver, it does aiglx and runs beautifully, the only problem i'm having is i can't end an X session
<BluesKaj> lascar, I've been using it for 4 hrs , so far so good
<lascar> oh ok
<BluesKaj> Riskbreaker, i don't pay much attn cuz I don't use aiglx ...not a compiz-fusion user
<matt____1> bobby: i know that...
<Riskbreaker> that's okay
<matt____1> biovore: really....
<matt____1> oloughlin75: i've tried...i like "dvdbackup", but it doesn't get newer disks
<BluesKaj> Riskbreaker, but I do like my google earth and it needs DRI and 3D
<matt____1> biovore: how would you do such a thing? would it even rip the dvd first?
<biovore> matt____1: nope..
<matt____1> biovore: so you would still need to rip it using shrink or such wouldn't you?
<unagi> can kubuntu not play friggen dvd .iso?
<biovore> matt____1: 1 sec.. I'll figure out what the exact command line.. no need to rip..
<biovore> If mplayer can play it.. you can transcode it..
<BluesKaj> Riskbreaker, you realize it may not be the graphics driver that's causing the hangup , it could be the monitor driver if you're using a desktop setup.
<biovore> mencoder dvd://10 -vf lavcdeint  -ovc x264 -ofps 30000/1001 -oac copy -o filename.avi
<biovore> that does x264
<Riskbreaker> i am on a laptop
<unagi> is there a way to make kubuntu recognize a mount point as a dvd drive
<biovore> dvd chapter 10 to filename.avi
<Riskbreaker> it's fglrx though. if i switch back to a regular open source driver it doesn't hang
<BluesKaj> Riskbreaker, ok...another ATI bug to deal with :P
<biovore> use -ovc lavc for mpeg4 from ffmpeg
<Riskbreaker>  what a shocker!
<biovore> use -ovc help for list of codecs..
<matt____1> biovore: but...i'm confused..slightly...
<root-----> media/sda4Backup$ bzip2 -d klast.000
<root-----> bzip2: Can't guess original name for klast.000 -- using klast.000.out
<matt____1> so can i take the command...and simply "convert" the dvd to a mp4 playable on my ipod?
<biovore> matt____1: I think so.. I do x264 for my cowon a2
<biovore> I beleve ipod need mpeg4
<matt____1> biovore: mencoder...so is there a really good wiki for this? yeah it needs mp4, so can it specify resolution and such?
<biovore> there are also other options.. like you might need to resize the frames to the size of the screen..
<biovore> yeah you can using -vf
<biovore> -vf scale=x:y I think
<biovore> also can do post processing filtering and such
<biovore> man mencoder
<biovore> There are some howtos on line
<matt____1> biovore: i'll definantly take a look at that...so it sounds like this may be the easy way...
<draik> What is a good way of testing the FTP access to the server I'm trying to setup?
<biovore> matt____1: it works from any thing that playable in mplayer can be encoding using that method.. no just dvd's ...  streaming video for instance :-P
<draik> I want to make sure that it cannot be forced access entry.
<biovore> its ftp.. just snifft and you have access :-P
<biovore> draik: just try connecting to it.. konqueror works well on ftp
<matt____1> biovore: so it sounds awesome...i'll try it...but i like the idea of handbrake. perhaps i'll just do a sudo mv /usr/bin/mencoder /usr/bin/handbrake ;)
<draik> biovore: I want to make sure it cannot be brute forced.
<intelikey> No manual entry for avidemux
<biovore> its ftp.. it allways can be brute forced..
<BluesKaj> intelikey, k9copy ?
<biovore> unless you have some kind of firewall to limit access to the ftp
<biovore> ssh/sftp is a better bet
<draik> biovore: Put it this way. I want to brute force into it, but first I want to know how strong of a wall I can setup before I test it.
<icanhasadmin> wpa-psk can be brute forced too, if you can live 15 billion years.
<intelikey> BluesKaj ?
<biovore> draik: the main problem with FTP is the fact nothing is encryped.. when you send your login info to the server for authentication.. anyone listening can see them in plan text..
<biovore> if you want secure.. its highly not recommened
<intelikey> BluesKaj just trying to copy the .vob files from a dvd to hd    was told to try avidemux   but now i see that it's some sort of gui Kr-app
<draik> biovore: Hmmm. Interesting. Essentially I can test out the access for the username and password for the admin account easily?
<draik> I want to make sure this doesn't happen.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, for copying the conrent files off a dvd , k9copy is prolly the one to use.
<biovore> draik: I think root user is disabled for FTP login.. (or should be)
<intelikey> BluesKaj k9copy is more gui kr-app   i don't have gui
<intelikey> i don't want gui
<biovore> mencoder
<icanhasadmin> i'm now going to screw with my DSDT. wish me luck.
<tckb> hi kubuntu
<Arwen> intelikey, AviSynth + VMWare :-P
<tckb> i have a prob,em
<Arwen> it's the complete opposite of GUI :-)
<draik> biovore: Sorry, I think of my login as admin/root. How can I test the FTP access with a brute force?
<tckb> i dont see the splash screen while booting
<BluesKaj> intelikey, suddenly you're a CLI purist, what gives?
<biovore> intelikey: transcode.. all command line :-)
<biovore> and mencoder
<biovore> does everything..
<tckb> help me!!!
<ForgeAus> ok what is PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ ' actually doing? I mean how do I mod it to be username instead of username@computername (I think thats what its doing)
<biovore> tckb: nvidia gforce 8?
<intelikey> Arwen and this will help me copy the .mov files from the dvd ?
<tckb> nope
<Arwen> intelikey, with a lot of effort, yes :-P
<Arwen> AviSynth = programming language for video
<tckb> i dont have any graphic accelarator
<ForgeAus> in .bashrc
<biovore> tckb: how you getting video then?
<intelikey> Arwen looking.
<Arwen> biovore, with a software framebuffer maybe?
<Arwen> intelikey, hint: it runs on Windows.
<biovore> has to have some video card in the thing..
<intelikey> i understand
<tckb> i meant i have no external ... my board is intel 845 GVSR
<Arwen> biovore, doesn't necessarily have to be accelerated :-P
<biovore> ah ok
<tckb> it has onboard Graphic Acc/
<BluesKaj> !cdrecord | intelikey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> you try disabling the start up graphics in grub ?
<tckb> no
<tckb> i didnt....
<BluesKaj> anyway intelikey , man cderecord
<biovore> tckb: when it boots... hit esc to get into the grub menu..
<tckb> hmm
<tckb> then
<biovore> tckb: press e
<tckb> okie.
<BluesKaj> er cdrecord
<tckb> after that....
<biovore> tckb: delete the splash and quite entries..  then press enter. then b
<biovore> see if it boots
<biovore> (splash and quite are on the end of the kernel line)
<tckb> yess it is booting ...  infact i actually  did it
<biovore> so it looks like the kernel framebuffer dosn't like your card... same probablem with some nvidia gforce 8 series
<tckb> :)
<tckb> so what to do ?
<Arwen> analog hole for drmed text is... digitizing the words?
<tckb> isnt there any way to see
<biovore> Arwen: screen capture and OCR :-P
<Arwen> heh
<biovore> tckb: after pressing enter.. did a bunch of text go by?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<mike18> my nvidia drivesr are all jacked
<mike18> adept nvidia-glx-new didn't work quite right
<nosrednaekim> quiet in here :)
<mike18> can i do apt-get for nvidia package?
<oloughlin75> mike18: you need to enable the right repos
<nosrednaekim> namely, restricted
<oloughlin75> to do apt-get install nvidia-flx-new
<toyo|desk> wow ubuntu chan is way busy
<Arwen> ubuntu-chan?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... 1100 people in there at times :)
<toyo|desk> #ubuntu
<unagi> yea its usually more active than here
<Arwen> I wouldn't know, I'm banned :-\
<unagi> they get angry when i ask questions about kubuntu
<toyo|desk> haha
<Arwen> #ubuntu can cause eye cancer :-\
<toyo|desk> I need to find out if this usb chipset that I am looking at buying will work in kubuntu
<toyo|desk> its an NEC
<toyo|desk> :/
<Arwen> what's a USB chipset?
<toyo|desk> looked on ubuntuhcl.org didnt see it
<toyo|desk> the controller
<prince_jammys> !hardware | toyo|desk
<ubotu> toyo|desk: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<toyo|desk> woo hoo
<toyo|desk> ty
<toyo|desk> I will take a look
<intelikey> dvdbackup - tool to rip DVD's from the command line
<unagi> yea too bad kubuntu cant play dvds from iso
<Arwen> sure it can
<toyo|desk> mplayer
<Arwen> mplayer -dvd-device file.iso
<toyo|desk> :)
<toyo|desk> indeed
<unagi> why couldnt that be said earlier when i asked
<unagi> geee
<mike18> couldn't find nvidia-flx-new package
<unagi> does that support menus too?
<mike18> oloughlin75: how do i enable restricted repos and which one?
<Arwen> mplayer -dvd-device file.iso dvdmenu://
<Arwen> although that probably won't work very well if at all
<bobby> its too bad kpdf cant print 6 pages to a single sheet!
 * toyo|desk uses the mplayer gui
<toyo|desk> :D
<oloughlin75> mike18: open adept and click adept -> manage repositories. Restricted is one of the ones listed
<mike18> adept is what i used earlier to do the nvidia-glx-new and it didnt work
<mike18> k
<toyo|desk> gmplayer is what I use
<toyo|desk> :D
<unagi> heh
<unagi> it didnt play
<Arwen> heh, MPlayer needs a special version of libdvdnav to be compiled in
<Arwen> and it usually doesn't work
<icanhasadmin> Hey, I"m getting a permission denied error while trying to write my dsdt to a file with cat.. any ideas?
<unagi> i did sudo mplayer -dvd-device MONSTERS__INC_.ISO but it didnt work =(
<unagi> displayed a bunch of options and goes back to $
<oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: sudo ,,,
<icanhasadmin> I used "sudo cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > DSDT.dat"
<icanhasadmin> :P
<unagi> Arwen: any ideas?
<Arwen> unagi, mplayer -dvd-device blah.iso dvd://1
<Arwen> you forgot the urkl
<toyo|desk> unagi, why are you using sudo
<nosrednaekim> intelikey » yeah... you have to actually BE root in order to write there
<Arwen> url*
<Arwen> and yeah, NO SUDO
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin » ^^
<unagi> to see if that was why it didnt work
<nosrednaekim> intelikey » many pardons for using your nick in vain
<Arwen> mplayer = major buffer overflow/lulz factor
<Arwen> mplayer as root = lulz hax
<toyo|desk> lol
<icanhasadmin> was someone talking to me? with the no sudo? with "sudo cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > DSDT.dat" ?
 * toyo|desk sits back and waits for unagi's pc to burst into flames
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin » yeah... you have to enable the root user and do it from there
<toyo|desk> icanhasadmin, is your name unagi?
<icanhasadmin> unagi = yummy yummy yummy. I'm going to open an unagi stand in america
<toyo|desk> haha
<Arwen> doesn't unagi mean "the same"?
<Arwen> anyway...
<icanhasadmin> can you describe "enable root user" to a nubcake like me?
<toyo|desk> sudo su
<icanhasadmin> unagi... is eel?
<toyo|desk> that should do the trick
<unagi> no controls with mpalyer?
<toyo|desk> :)
<Arwen> icanhasadmin, root has no password by default
<Arwen> you can give him one with sudo passwd root
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3b0d48
<icanhasadmin> ty
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin » yeah.... you use sudo... which temorarily gives you admin priveledges.. but not the provieldge to write to /proc
<Arwen> you probably don't *need* to do that though
<unagi> wow
<unagi> mplayer wont play full screen?
<Arwen> you can't write to /proc with sudo?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » no no.... just sudo passwd
<Arwen> unagi, -fs?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » nope
<toyo|desk> nosrednaekim, sudo su should suffice to write to proc
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, what about sudo -i?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » no.. thats just sudo.... but toyo|desk may be right..
<mike18> oloughlin75: i'm in manage repositories where do i see restricted as one listed
<toyo|desk> then when done type exit
<icanhasadmin> ty very much
<toyo|desk> it will make you root
<unagi> dang it
<unagi> no menus lol
<Arwen> unagi, that's dvdmenu://
<Arwen> which probably won't work
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: whatre the restricted called for mike18?
<mike18> oloughlin75: proprietary drivers for devices (restricted) is checked
<oloughlin75> mike18: thats what you need
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » restricted I think.... yeah thats the one mike18
<unagi> ok lets try again
<mike18> it is checked
<unagi> is there a way to do the same thing daemon tools does for windows
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » and the package "nvidia-glx-new" isn't in your lists?
<mike18> so before i installed the nvidia-glx-new and it didn't work
<mike18> it is
<oloughlin75> unagi: mount
<nosrednaekim> unagi » what does that do?
<mike18> u said flx a min ago
<mike18> why don't i want to do apt-get
<unagi> it mounts an .iso to a virtual dvd
<tckb> biovore: yess it did
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » did you try using the restricted-manager?
<mike18> cause i just went down this route
<unagi> meaning windows sees it as a dvd
<prince_jammys> !nvidia | mike18
<ubotu> mike18: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> unagi » ah.. yes there is
<mike18> i dunno how to use restricted manager
<unagi> what is it?
<mike18> prince_jammys thank i already tried that
<mike18> if you would read what i'm saying
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » run "kdesudo restricted-manager-kde"
<oloughlin75> mike18: open up console then do "sudo apt-get update"
<unagi> nosrednaekim: do you know the name of it?
<tckb> biovore u there
<nosrednaekim> unagi » ah....nope :)
<intelikey> Arwen toyo|desk and nosrednaekim   sudo does not change the ownership of the fd (stdout)  so using sudo to redirrect output does not produce a root owned write   i.e.  sudo echo boo > /testing  will fail.    use a root owned process like tee    sudo echo boo | tee -a /testing     will write both to the userowned stdout and to the root owned process of writing /testing     ffr.
<unagi> you would think thered be an easy way to mount dvd movie .isos with linux
<Arwen> ok... brain overload
<nosrednaekim> intelikey » gracias.... your name was not in vain :)
<mike18> nosrednaekim: that command didnt work
<Arwen> unagi, mount -o loopback file.iso mountpoint -t iso9660 ?
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » are you using gutsy?
<Arwen> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mike18> kdesudo not found
<mike18> 7.04 feisty
<unagi> that doesnt work Arwen i wish it did
<mike18> i'm trying to run linuxmce on this machine they say not to update the OS
<intelikey> sorry misplaced sudo in the second example.   echo boo | sudo tee -a /blah
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » ah! ok, then run "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager" and then "kdesu restricted-manager"
<mike18> but i just need the video driver
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » this is the easiest way to doit
<intelikey> but you understand both how and why now     ^
<Arwen> unagi, o.O
<mike18> could not lock
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » cloes adept
<icanhasadmin> everytime you say his name i get hungry
<tckb> hello???
<prince_jammys> close the other
<oloughlin75> !adeptfix | mike18
<ubotu> mike18: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mike18> ah haa
<toyo|desk> intelikey, yeah when I need to do things like that I become root with sudo su do my job and get out
<unagi> Arwen: im intrigued that many of m y problems with kubuntu, seem simple to me, yet are hard to communicate to the community
<unagi> Arwen: lemme try it this way
<oloughlin75> unagi: are you the one who wants to mount an iso?
<mike18> ok nosrednaekim: it tells me "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » ha.
<mike18> this is such a bitch
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » you sure you have an nvidia?
<intelikey> toyo|desk you can use as many processes as you like.  but  sudo su   is redundant.   sudo -i   is what you want.   or at least use   sudo su -
<unagi> oloughlin75: for sake of clarification i can mount an iso...........i would like linux to see it as a dvd
<mike18> everyone tells me scrwe ATI nvidia is way to go
<mike18> yes
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » how old?
<mike18> GT 7600 device id 0x0391
<mike18> brand new
<mike18> got in mail today
<nosrednaekim> huh,......
<oloughlin75> mike18: what graphics card does your computer have?
<toyo|desk> intelikey true sudo su - is more appropriate
<mike18> ati onboard
<mike18> but not using
<unagi> Arwen: i would like to mount a dvd movie .iso so that linux sees it as a dvd movie to which i can have kaffiene or something open the disk as if i had it in the dvd drive
<intelikey> toyo|desk and equal to  sudo -i
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » did you disaable that in your bios?
<mike18> nvidia PCI card
<mike18> no
<mike18> i will
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » ah.... do that
<mike18> k then what
<Arwen> unagi, if you mount it, you can open the mount point as though it were the DVD
<mike18> i'll still prob have same problems
<Arwen> or you can play the ISO
<mike18> u recommend tryign restricted-manager again or just do adept method
<mike18> or apt-get
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » ten try reinstalling the nvidia drivers.....last timeit was probably looking in the wrong place for the graphics card
<toyo|desk> intelikey, never seen sudo -i before
<toyo|desk> hehe
<oloughlin75> Arwen: you can play iso's directly?
<toyo|desk> good to know
<unagi> Arwen: it doesnt show up in storage media, nor can i seleect it as a device in media players, therefore they wont play it as if it is a dvd
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » restricted manager if it tells you there is an nvidia card
<Arwen> sudo -i = bash with root's profile
<icanhasadmin> So wait, how is sudo su different from sudo -i?
<toyo|desk> I see
<Arwen> oloughlin75, mplayer can
<toyo|desk> I just tried it
<oloughlin75> Arwen: cool
<Arwen> unagi, ah.. hehe
<unagi> Arwen: how about graphically
<toyo|desk> I always just did sudo su
<Arwen> unagi, write a script :-)
<intelikey> toyo|desk that's what man pages are for      (real men use man pages!)
<oloughlin75> unagi: locate the mount point
<Arwen> SMPlayer works too
<unagi> oloughlin75: what will that do
<unagi> oloughlin75: meaning i know where i mounted it, i want it to be seen as a dvd  not a folder
<mike18> nosrednaekim: u think in my bios "internal graphics mode" is it?
<mike18> i dont see anything about onboard video other than that
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » its possible
<oloughlin75> unagi: select the folder
<unagi> ?
<mike18> init display first was set to PCI slot
<unagi> am i really not being clear?
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » hrm...
<toyo|desk> hmm well I am getting nowhere fast with this usb chipset
<toyo|desk> maybe I should just buy it and hope for the best
<toyo|desk> :D
<nosrednaekim> and expect the worst
<mike18> well booting back to kubuntu now
<mike18> give it a shot
<oloughlin75> unagi: if mplayer plays iso's directly, why bother mounting? I understand what you are doing, but iv never actually -done- it ;)
<mike18> i cant believe how much trouble i'm having getting video drivers to work
<mike18> what a bitch
<toyo|desk> mike18, what card
<oloughlin75> mike18: restricted drivers should *just work*
<mike18> EVGA
<toyo|desk> erm chipset
<nosrednaekim> my brother has the same card....
<mike18> nvidia geforce 7600 gt
<toyo|desk> oh
<unagi> oloughlin75: all i want is a graphical video player to play my .iso with media controls and menus
<intelikey> anagi "i know where i mounted it, i want it to be seen as a dvd  not a folder"   anything mounted is seen as a folder      or should i say EVERYTHING mounted is always seen as a folder.
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » did you have the ati drivers installed previously?
<toyo|desk> never owned nvidia
<mike18> newegg had it higly rated
<mike18> yes i did have ati drivers installed previously
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » yeah.. its a nice one
<oloughlin75> unagi: so poen mplayer?
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » did you uninstall them?
<mike18> i used envy to install them and then envy to uninstall
<nosrednaekim> envy! nooooooo!
<mike18> yeah yeah
<mike18> i heard it all before
<mike18> too late
<nosrednaekim> mmmhm
<nosrednaekim> it may be
<mike18> ppl recommended it for ATI
<mike18> maybe i'll just reinstall Kubuntu on this partition
<mike18> shits pissing me off
<mike18> proby would be faster that way
<toyo|desk> lol
<mike18> except the linuxmce install took forever
<oloughlin75> unagi: open mplayer and open the iso
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<unagi> oloughlin75: mplayer doesnt have menu support
<oloughlin75> unagi: right click?
<oloughlin75> oo
<unagi> ?
<toyo|desk> why can you not install the nvidia drivers eg what error is it saying
<unagi> seriously am i being vague
<mike18> so nosrednaekim: is there anything i can do to make sure the ati drivers are uninstalled?
<oloughlin75> unagi: you mean menu on the dvd or in the program?
<unagi> dvd
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » not really if you installed them with envy
<mike18> in my xorg.conf under Device section the driver is listed as "nv"
<oloughlin75> unagi: ill try it
<mike18> bah
<unagi> sure mplayer is playing my dvd...........but a. i cant get to the extra features and b. i cant even start the movie
<toyo|desk> heh what happens when you manually change it to nvidia mike18
<unagi> and i get a gnome_screensaver_control() error
<vanchuck> kde is kicking me back out to the kubuntu login screen after I login-- it's getting to initializing system services then black screen, then login screen. This is a fresh install, except rebooting after apt-get upgrade
<vanchuck> any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> vanchuck » did you copy over a previous home partition?
<mike18> i did that then i got black screen w/ cursor
<mike18> went looked at log
<nosrednaekim> vanchuck » or home folder
<vanchuck> nosrednaekim:  it was a previously-used partition, but no existing files in the home dir
<vanchuck> just a single backup dir
<mike18> said failed to load NVIDIA kernel module!
<mike18> so i changed back to "nv" and here i am
<draik> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<mike18> did sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<toyo|desk> mike18, open a command line and try sudo modprobe nvidia
<mike18> is actually where i am now
<toyo|desk> see what happens
<toyo|desk> oh
<toyo|desk> ok
<nosrednaekim> vanchuck » ok. is your disk near full?
<prince_jammys> what about dpkg -reconfigure x-server-xorg
<vanchuck> nope, it's a 1tb software raid5 using md, except for boot partition
<mike18> fatal: could not open //lib/modules/2.6...../nvidia.ko no such file / dir
<toyo|desk> mike18, ok so its not installed
<toyo|desk> cool
<nosrednaekim> vanchuck » well, if its a fresh install, run "rm -rf .kde"
<toyo|desk> so you need to reinstall the nvidia driver
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: what the -f?
<intelikey> vanchuck you may obtain information on what is failing if you  a) press crtl+alt+f1  b) login and run sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop  c) run startx    #note any error messages marked by EE  d) run sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start  # to return you to the present state of graphical login
<mike18> yes toyo|desk: what method
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: recusive and whats the f?
<mike18> restricted-manager still tells me my hardware does not need update
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » force.... i.e., don't ask questions
<oloughlin75> ah
<toyo|desk> mike may need to do it through apt-get
<vanchuck> nosrednaekim and intelikey: trying stuff, thanks!
<mike18> not adept?
<mike18> its in there
<toyo|desk> or that
<mike18> shoudl i also select nvidia-settings
<nosrednaekim> mike18 » that works too
<mike18> and nvidia-xconfig
<unagi> i swear man kubuntu wigs out on me alot
<unagi> oloughlin75: did you make any progress?
<intelikey> unagi heh.  long time sense i heard that expression.
<oloughlin75> unagi: nah, i dont feel like getting a dvd and trying it out
<bobby> are you guys going to let me boot into windows just to print 6 pages on a single sheet?! haha
<oloughlin75> bobby: YES
<intelikey> bobby yes
<nosrednaekim> bobby » uhhhh..... I don't know how to do it..ut that doesn't mean its impossible
<toyo|desk> so mike18 you can use adept to install it if you want
<toyo|desk> when you do that then try to modprobe nvidia again
<unagi> does ANYONE know of a way to play dvd .iso with menus?
<Arwen> use VLC? :-P
<intelikey> unagi did you try vlc ?
<Arwen> VLC can play ISOs
<Arwen> VLC supports menus
<Arwen> ergo VLC can play ISOs with menus
 * intelikey uses vlc in the console
<nosrednaekim> later guys.... good luck with your troubles :)
<bobby> sorry guys, thought it would be a relatively easy questions for people as experienced as you. didnt mean to be a pest
<unagi> hey so it does
<unagi> too bad it doesnt recognize media buttons
<unagi> bobby: what problems do you have?
<Shinigami_Draik> Is anyone here CEH certified?
<intelikey> bobby i have setup cups about three times in my life and used it about twice.    so printing questions   i normally ignore.
<bobby> unagi: trying to print 6 pages of a pdf on a single sheet.
<Shinigami_Draik> Wait, that's redundant.
<oloughlin75> Shinigami_Draik: he means shrink the pages and place 6 on the paper
<unagi> bobby: why would you want to do that
<bobby> intellikey: then ignore it, the attitude isnt really needed.
<Daisuke_Laptop> bobby: nor is yours
<intelikey> bobby oh and i don't like/do pdf   so that's two reasons i didn't try to help.
<Daisuke_Laptop> unagi: there are plenty of reasons
<oloughlin75> bobby: but, youll keep pestering. you have for a while
<bobby> unagi: because i want to save paper, plus, each slide of this presentation has a huge solid black strip, im trying to cut down on the toner use as well.
<Daisuke_Laptop> what are you using?
<Shinigami_Draik> oloughlin75: huh?
<unagi> you arent going to be able to read it
<oloughlin75> Shinigami_Draik: what were you talking about being redundant? :)
<toyo|desk> Shinigami_Draik, why are you looking for a certified ethical hacker
<Daisuke_Laptop> unagi: that isn't necessarily true
 * intelikey wasn't offering any attitude,   he only has enough for himself.
<Shinigami_Draik> oloughlin75: CEH certified is redundant.
<Daisuke_Laptop> pdf != bunches and bunches of text, not necessarily anyway
<ForgeAus> hehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> i get slides of notes from school that i print out six to a page
<Daisuke_Laptop> pdfs
<ForgeAus> I hate pdf
<Daisuke_Laptop> so...  yeah.
<ForgeAus> kpdf is nice tho
<oloughlin75> Shinigami_Draik: thought you were talking about the pdf thing... so nvm :)
<toyo|desk> Shinigami_Draik...
<Shinigami_Draik> toyo|desk: I want to know the legalities to testing my FTP access. I have it with a certain provider that has my information but I want to test it legally.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Laptop correct could be a cartoon strip.  mostly pictures.
<ForgeAus> I think its mostly adobe I hate
<icanhasadmin> anyone familiar with DSDTs? I just decompiled mine and it seems much odder than most examples i've seen
<toyo|desk> Shinigami_Draik, what do you mean "test it"
<intelikey> ForgeAus ^5
<Daisuke_Laptop> intelikey: exactly, i'm saying there are plenty of reasons to print six pages to a page with pdf
<intelikey> right.
<toyo|desk> Shinigami_Draik, in order to do any sort of "pen test" you need to have written permission signed
<icanhasadmin> is that a no on the dsdt?
<tckb> anybody there?
<toyo|desk> otherwise you risk severe legal action
<prince_jammys> !info pdfsnup | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: Package pdfsnup does not exist in gutsy
<icanhasadmin> always tck
<prince_jammys> ha
<bobby> oloughlin75: true i have asked i think 4 times, i have been very patient though. I didn't realize i could only ask questions that you felt were worthy of a response in a irc room to support new users. geez..
<tckb> guys i have prob while bootinng
<prince_jammys> !info pdfnup | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: Package pdfnup does not exist in gutsy
<prince_jammys> mmm
<intelikey> DSDT ?
<oloughlin75> bobby: you kept continuelly posting the go back to windows thing
<icanhasadmin> Differentiated System Description Table
<Shinigami_Draik> toyo|desk: Thanks for the help.
<intelikey> bobby is this guy hasseling you ?
<bobby> oloughlin75: you're right, and i am wrong. in fact i posted the message twice, easily verifiable by scrolling up. if continuously means twice. i bow before the kde god you are, please forgive me your majesty. oh my
<tckb> i dont see my spalsh sceen while booting
<icanhasadmin> hey stop arguing like tehgays and lets just fix bobby's problem
<bobby> intelikey: yes, icanhasadmin: thank you
<Shinigami_Draik> bobby: What seems to be the issue?
<bobby> shinigami_draik: can not figure out how to print 6 pages of a pdf onto 1 sheet of paper.
<Shinigami_Draik> My understanding is that you want to put a few presentation pages on a single sheet
<bobby> shinigami_draik: correct
<Shinigami_Draik> bobby: Let me create a 6 page PDF and I will test it for you. Give me a little bit.
<bobby> shinigami_draik: thanks
<icanhasadmin> Yeah, that isn't going to be easy.
<Kill_yOuR_iDoL> h
<icanhasadmin> Kill_yOuR_iDoL:  your nick seems angry
<Daisuke_Laptop> bobby: what are you using?
<Daisuke_Laptop> kpdf, evince, adobe's official reader?
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay...
<Daisuke_Laptop> kpdf will only allow 4 sheets to a page
<tckb> hello???????
<icanhasadmin> how do you know that
<intelikey> tckb
<Daisuke_Laptop> icanhasadmin: i just tried
<oloughlin75> bobby: the official adobe pdf reder should do the 6 oges
<Shinigami_Draik> bobby: I am able to print 4 pages, but not 6
<icanhasadmin> oh lol nice
<tckb> anyone please help me
<bobby> Daisuke: kubuntu 7.10, kpdf
<intelikey> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !find acroread
<ubotu> File acroread found in apparmor-profiles, gworkspace-apps-wrappers, zsh, zsh-beta
<Daisuke_Laptop> evince will do 1, 2, 4, 6, or 10
<Shinigami_Draik> bobby: 1, 2, and 4 per sheet.
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo apt-get install evince
<tckb> <intelikey>
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's a gtk+ app, but certainly gets the job done
<intelikey> hummm.   there is an official package of acroread somewhere.  maybe i'm not spelling it correctly?
<intelikey> tckb only if you give us more information to work with.
<bobby> oloughlin75: i'll try that, thanks. shinigami: thanks for trying
<Daisuke_Laptop> !find acrobat
<vanchuck> tckb: you can get rid of the splash screen from appearing by removing "splash" from your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<ubotu> Package/file acrobat does not exist in gutsy
<toyo|desk> I have adobe reader 8 on here
<bobby> Daisuke: thanks!
<oloughlin75> intelikey: whats it supposed to be?
<tckb> i have provided the info 3 times
<prince_jammys> !info acroread
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in gutsy
<vanchuck> but I have the same issue, it's because my nvidia card doesn't work until the kernel can load the nvidia module
<prince_jammys> i'm showing it
<oloughlin75> !adobereader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobereader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oloughlin75> !find adobereader
<prince_jammys> acroread - Adobe Reader - binary files
<ubotu> Package/file adobereader does not exist in gutsy
<tckb> yess i know i can .... but i want to see the splash screen
<oloughlin75> you can download it off adobe... the dev file
<oloughlin75> deb
<intelikey> oloughlin75 acroread i think is the name.  it may not be in the official repos tho.  that's why i tried the !acroread first
<Daisuke_Laptop> acroread's in the commercial repo
<Daisuke_Laptop> and again, evince will do it
<toyo|desk> greg@p4killa:~$ apt-cache search acroread
<toyo|desk> acroread - Adobe Reader - binary files
<toyo|desk> acroread-escript - Adobe Reader - EScript plug-in
<toyo|desk> acroread-plugins - Adobe Reader - extra plug-ins
<Daisuke_Laptop> and do it easily
<Daisuke_Laptop> !evince
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evince - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vanchuck> tckb: try looking up info on setting the resolution in the grub file... format is vga=###
<intelikey> ah commercial   see i knew i had seen it.
<vanchuck> tckb: and setting mode to vesa
<bobby> Daisuke: where would i find that, apparently i already have it
<vanchuck> never done it myself tho, sorry
<tckb> how to set the mode to vesa
<Daisuke_Laptop> bobby: i don't use kde anymore, but check...  accessories or system
<prince_jammys> bobby: type evince
<Daisuke_Laptop> if neither work, hit alt-f2 and run it that way
<intelikey> !usplash | tckb
<ubotu> tckb: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tckb> u mean like vga =vesa
<oloughlin75> wow adobe reader runs so much faster on linux
<vanchuck> tckb: add vga=791 to the end of the kernel line in menu.lst
<Daisuke_Laptop> but it's still adobe reader :\
<vanchuck> (info from http://home.nyc.rr.com/computertaijutsu/grub.html)
<prince_jammys> tckb: no splash when you start?
<tckb> yesss <prince_jammys>
<intelikey> vanchuck the thing i don't like about the vga= dirrective is that it's kernel specific.   changes with time.
<prince_jammys> tckb: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<bobby> daisuke: pages per side is greyed out
<bobby> daisuke: n/m got it
<Daisuke_Laptop> there ya go :)
<intelikey> you know.  the more i think about it.  there is a lot of software that i didn't like the first time i heard of them, and didn't even know why.   and every one of them have turned out to be propritary (non-free) .....      and linux didn't even exist back then so you can imagine...
<ibilic> guys I am about to reinstall windows because of a stupid trojan... I have installed windows first, and then Kubuntu... is there anything I should watch out for?
<oloughlin75> ibilic: youll have to reinstall grub if you want to use kubuntu again
<intelikey> ibilic don't let it destroy the partitions  or reformat your linux install.  and you'll have to reinstall grub after
<ibilic> linux is on another partition
<vanchuck> (if I were you, I'd reinstall kubutu first... and then just never reinstall windows :-P)
<ibilic> windows has its own partition
<intelikey> and will want to format both
<ibilic> how do I reinstall grub?
<intelikey> !grub | ibilic
<ubotu> ibilic: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unagi> wow vmware SLOWS down my pc
<intelikey> of course
<oloughlin75> ibilic: that first link is what yoll have to do
<intelikey> it's a machine emulator
<unagi> didnt use to
<intelikey> well i kinda doubt that that is entirely true.  but by your preception ok.   and that would mean that something is misconfigured.
<intelikey> "there is no such thing as a machine emulator that doesn't eat resources"
<unagi> that woul dindicate it eats resources ALL the time
<unagi> which it doesnt
<intelikey> all the time it's active it does
<unagi> ok
<vanchuck> for future reference, i would encourage everyone here to NOT upgrade directly from 7.10 to 8.06
<vanchuck> it's been a long day of recovery, hehe.
<unagi> what is 8.06
<vanchuck> Hardy
<oloughlin75> 8.04
<vanchuck> er
<vanchuck> ya
<unagi> ooooh 8.04
<oloughlin75> :)
<unagi> when its 04 2008 im sure 7.10 to 8.04 will be ok
<intelikey> alpha/beta  year.month  so 8.4 == 8.04 == 2008.04
<vanchuck> ooh, it all makes sense now. thanks
<intelikey> and hardy is alpha  or is it beta now.  anyway  it's not a release yet.  so it isn't actually 8.4  it's just proposed 8.4
<unagi> when is kde 4 gonna be bug freeish
<intelikey> never
<oloughlin75> unagi: i havent seen any bugs
<NickPresta> unagi, KDE 4.1?
<vanchuck> I think Hardy is on RC4 now... definately nothing resembling a stable release
<intelikey> but it will probably me most stable just after kde5 comes out
<oloughlin75> lol
<unagi> i guess
<unagi> i heard alot of bad reviews for kde 4
<oloughlin75> unagi: its not bugy... theres not enough to be bugy :/
<oloughlin75> maybe the new effects
<unagi> when is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop going to include kde 4
<intelikey> 8.10 maybe
<oloughlin75> unagi: it does if you have the right repos
<oloughlin75> ooo nvm
<ibilic> where does wine put files if I am downloading them into C:
<ibilic> C:
<vanchuck> so strange... my boot partition is on /dev/sda1, but grub for some reason sees that partition as hd(1,0)
<ibilic> C:/temp
<madrush> help - id like to know how to change the default switches for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd
<intelikey> ibilic .wine/C
<intelikey> ibilic ~/.wine/C
<prince_jammys> ibilic: your fake c drive is located at .wine/drive_c
<intelikey> prince_jammys hmm they've changed it...
<prince_jammys> oh
<prince_jammys> you mean its c or drive_c
<unagi> wine wont let me uninstall anything
<intelikey> prince_jammys i am assumeing you mean it is now drive_c   it used to just be C
<intelikey> but that was when wine was young
<unagi> any good games for kubuntu?
<prince_jammys> yes, i installed it last year and it went to drive_c
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> unagi   kolf is pretty good
<oloughlin75> unagi: what kind of games are you after?
<unagi> nexuiz and open arena are pretty good
<unagi> something of that quality
<unagi> itd be easier if i could sort them by rating in the adebt installer
<intelikey> quality !- type
<intelikey> err !=
<unagi> huh?
<intelikey> quality != type
<unagi> oh i get it
<unagi> like a script
<unagi> i dont know someonthing fun
<unagi> 3d
<intelikey> you can have a very high quality game of a type that you don't like at all.
<oloughlin75> unagi: neverball can be a good timewaster
<intelikey> or a game you really like of poor quality
<vanchuck> ho hum, automatix website is down
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<unagi> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<vanchuck> lol nice
<unagi> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<intelikey> i like that   http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/  page.  it kinda makes me want to tell people "it works for me"    lol
<unagi> im ready to reformate
<unagi> reformat
<intelikey> nascar= go fast,  turn left.
<unagi> this laptop needs more storage
<unagi> i think im going to get a 300gb hd
<unagi> after i get a job of course
<unagi> being uneployed sucks
<intelikey> put in the trunk of your car for a month.      oh not that kind of storage... never mind
<intelikey> computer with most storage = vic 20 in cardboard box in warehouse never sold.
<oloughlin75> arena is like warsow
<oloughlin75> and warsow is in the repos!
<Deliantra> intelikey: helps if you have a car
<intelikey> norv umm yeah
<intelikey> you know most people in here seem to like text based games,  like....
<intelikey> irc = multiplayer notepad
<norv> no, that'd be gorm.. or something, can't remember the name
<norv> :P
<oloughlin75> lol
<norv> gobby. not gorm, which is a GUI editor
<genii> Zork
<intelikey> irc = multiplayer vim  ?
<genii> bah, vim
<oloughlin75> whats vim?
<intelikey> irc = multiplayer echo ?
 * genii settles in for The Editor Warz part n-1
<intelikey> oloughlin75 be glad you weren't #debian when you said that....  :)
<oloughlin75> KICK, right?
<sjck> oloughlin75 warsow is in the repos?
<intelikey> !info vim
<sjck> :O
<genii> oloughlin75: Well, redicule at the very least
<oloughlin75> sjck: yes! :D
<sjck> nice
<genii> *ridicule
<intelikey> where'd the bot go ???
<oloughlin75> !info vim
<sjck> I was betatester once :) which version are they now?
<oloughlin75> .31
<oloughlin75> last time i played was on windows on .20
<oloughlin75> im on a laptop now though
<oloughlin75> too hard to strafe and stuff on a touchpad
<oloughlin75> those special jumps
<sjck> hehe :)
<oloughlin75> wooo
<oloughlin75> they are on .41 now
<oloughlin75> but repos are old
<genii> intelikey: You're hiding the ubotu aren't you?
<intelikey> oloughlin75 anyway vi > vim > vim-improved  is the linux "gold standard" of bare minimum text editor.   time was (until ubuntu)  every linux system had vi or some dirivative installed.
<intelikey> genii no.
<oloughlin75> almost like nano?
<oloughlin75> ubots not even in the channel?
<genii> Hmm
<oloughlin75> ubuntu__:
<intelikey> -:- SignOff ubotu: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<genii> !ping
<intelikey> it just pinged out.
<genii> Weird
<intelikey> oloughlin75 not as M$ edit like as nano  but in some ways very simular
<oloughlin75> alright
<ses59> I tried to load adobe reader on a 64 bit system not good.  Now if I open pdf it tells me acroread bad file.  How can I delete the acroread file?
<intelikey> oloughlin75 its probably installed on your system.   but if not, it is in the repos.
<ses59> ok
<oloughlin75> intelikey: no saving? is an edit final?
<ses59> do i look for a file named acroread and delete it?
<intelikey> not sure i understand that ????
<oloughlin75> intelikey: are there shotcuts?
<genii> ses59: How did you install the reader?
<ses59> it is on the menu when you tell the pdf to open with what file
<intelikey> in vi to save you do  [esc]!w
<ses59> make install I think
<intelikey> oloughlin75 yes   it's a full grown text editor.  but very basic in it's look and feel.
<SecretLine> can i make kicker (taskbar) hide in other desktop, like desktop 2, and show it in desktop 1 ?
<genii> ses59: Go to the directory you wrote "make install" in, and do instead "make clean"
<intelikey> SecretLine wasn't an option in 6.6   but that doesn't mean it can't be done.
<ses59> i have both the rpm and gz on my computer not sure what I used to try to  install with
<genii> ses59: That should clean it out. Try and install things from the package manager when possible.
<genii> ses59: Ubuntu and Kubuntu do not use rpm
<ses59> i will look for adobe file with make install
<SecretLine> intelikey mmm but you know how ?
<intelikey> no
<ses59> i know but i put rpm manager on to install rpm packages bad choice i know now
<SecretLine> intelikey thx anyway :)
<intelikey> SecretLine you are probably using 7.10 which is a year and a half later than mine
<genii> ses59: Try to install from Adept when possible.
<SecretLine> intelikey im using hardy
<intelikey> ok two years
<oloughlin75> lol
<intelikey> SecretLine and the channel for that is  #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> :)
<genii> ses59: I think the package name you are looking for is mozilla-acroread
<arunkale> Can someone please help me? My web host offers SSH access. However, when I go to the area of the control panel where I create an SSH user, I have four options -- /bin/bash, /bin/sh, /bin/ksh, /bin/tcsh -- which one do i choose? what are the differences?
<SecretLine> intelikey ok...
<genii> arunkale: When in doubt choose /bin/bash
<intelikey> bash arunkale
<arunkale> thanks genii, intelikey :) what would the differences be, though?
<intelikey> too numerous to list.
<arunkale> ah
<arunkale> bash should be ok though, right?
<norv> arunkale: bash has tab completion. sh doesn't I don't think. big difference
<intelikey> check the source code for bash and there is a text file that enumerates the major differances in bash/sh   but for the others there is even more
<genii> arunkale: bash is the usual
<arunkale> alright..
<arunkale> my host also recommends using SFTP over FTP
<intelikey> yes   but i reccomend ssh over *ftp
<arunkale> you transfer files to your remote server over ssh itself?
<biovore> I do
<biovore> sftp anyway
<biovore> can get a boost on some files if you turn on ssh compression :-)
<norv> thought scp didn't require anything else but sftp did
<ses59_> the file the acroread points to is not there usr/local/Adobe/a..t/&.0/bin/acroread but this director does exsit
<norv> those elipses meant to be there and the and sign? and was there a / before it all?
<ses59_> i have unhide checked but under usr/local no file with Adobe listed
<arunkale> what is the terminal command to move one directory up
<genii> cd ..
<vanchuck> cd ../
<genii> Don't forget the space between cd and the ..
<genii> ubotu tell me about yourself
<genii> heh he's back online
<oloughlin75> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Agent_bob> genii heh you know that some distros setup a default alias cd..='cd ..'  and alias ls..='ls ..'
<genii> Agent_bob: Well, coming from DOS commandline it's a common error
<Agent_bob> it was an alias there too   lol
<genii> alias dir=`ls`     etc
<Agent_bob> dir is a bash builtin
<genii> Agent_bob: Hah. Never use it
<Agent_bob> me either
<genii> Although I tend to find myself bewilderd when ls fails on a DOS firmware disk for instance
<Agent_bob> but i just compiled a fully posix and static bash   so i read lots of things about bash.
<Agent_bob> genii lol   ten for
<genii> Weird. The bot reappears and intelikey times out and misses it
<AndreSTC> how do i check what version of kubuntu im running?
<intelikey> no i didn't
<genii> AndreSTC: Kbutton.rightclick..Panel menu..help...About KDE
<intelikey> AndreSTC lsb-release -a
<keto> hi
<genii> intelikey: Weird then: [00:04:46] <-- intelikey has left this server (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)).
<k4ever> hi all.  where can i find a debian package version of ffmpeg with amr support built in?   i'm using kubuntu 7.10 and i'm trying to convert videos to 3gp
<intelikey> genii he may have wanted the kde version  but kubuntu version isn't shown in the about kde is it ?
<genii> intelikey: Nice one Agent_bob LOL
<AndreSTC> intelikey that command wasnt found
<keto> hi every one
<intelikey> glad you finally cought up.
<AndreSTC> genii it dowsnt show kubuntu version, only kde's
<genii> intelikey: Ah, true, it only shows the KDE version. the lsb_release -a of course will show the dist, etc
<intelikey> AndreSTC sorry it's not dash it's underscore
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
<keto> there is people who help here_
<genii> AndreSTC: Then you want the lsb_release -a
<AndreSTC> oh thanks
<intelikey> keto where ?
<keto> (*(*
<keto> im trying to instal kubuntu but i cant
<intelikey> why not ?
<keto> the machine run very slow
<keto> ir get frezze on the first step
<intelikey> point gun at machine, make run fast!
<intelikey> freeze...  eeeuuww
<keto> hehe
<AndreSTC> is there any article on updating kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10?
<intelikey> !upgrade | AndreSTC
<ubotu> AndreSTC: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<surgy> intelikey: once again you beat me to the punch :)
<intelikey> surgy quick draw!
<surgy> :)
<intelikey> keto not fogetting you.   have you tried the alternate install cd/dvd ?
<keto> there is a way to install without run de cd as live cd just install_
<genii> keto: How fast is your computer and how much memory does it have?
<intelikey> keto it provides the 'venella' text based installer.
<keto> what is that_
<surgy> keto: ever think of xubuntu?
<keto> i dont understand
<genii> keto: For slower computers with less than 256Mb RAM, xubuntu is better.
<intelikey> surgy it sounds like he is trying to describe a problem with the live CD not with his computer.   i.e. installed it might not be a problem
<genii> Hmm
<surgy> intelikey: [23:09] <keto> the machine run very slow
<intelikey> surgy yes.  and point gun at machine....    blah blah blah
<intelikey> i do understand that ubuntu is becomming more bloated all the time  but 128m ram on a p1 will run kde just fine.
<keto> i got 256 of ram is it not suficient?
<intelikey> it just can't load all of the liveCD installer in 128m anymore.
<ForgeAus> I wonder if fluxbuntu and/or ebuntu (or whatever the enlightenment edition) will become official Ubuntu distros (as in by the Ubuntu/kubntu/xubuntu/edubuntu people
<intelikey> keto yes.
<intelikey> keto but you still will probably have better luck installing with the alternate install cd/dvd
<oloughlin75> fluxbuntu is a PITA to setup right
<ForgeAus> I just noticed why is there an ubuntu based on GNUstep as a WM?
<oloughlin75> heres a good vid though: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1802740
<ForgeAus> grr scrap the why there
<genii> keto: 256 should be OK for livecd. If you want a text-only cd to install from, as intelikey suggests get the alternate cd
<keto> alternate install cd/dvd??
<intelikey> yes
<keto> what is that_?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.com  go see.
<ForgeAus> ahh there is Nextbuntu!
<genii> keto: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer." <-- CHECK OFF THIS BOX
<keto> ok
<keto> ok
<keto> i think i got it
<intelikey> tower of bable   sheesh.
 * genii ponders all the *buntus
<keto> it is like the windows cd? only for installation ok?\
<genii> keto: You boot the cd like before but ho graphic install. Only text.
<genii> ho->no
<keto> but it is another cd ah? no thisone
<Xbehave> is 2.5.0.4 the same core as the latest 3.* version ?
<Xbehave> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<surgy> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !ktorent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> must be broken
<oloughlin75> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> keto: Yes, it is another CD.
<keto> alternate install cd/dvd thats tha name ah_?
<Xbehave> surgy im aware of ktorrent but my ISP shapes trafic so i need to use something eqivelant to http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/Avoid_traffic_shaping level5
<genii> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2698 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<keto> thanyouall so mucho
 * genii sips his coffee
<intelikey> keto si welcome.
<intelikey> !es | keto
<ubotu> keto: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<keto> gracias
<intelikey> you know. i can't read spanish for shucks.   but i can about half way make out what is being said in a conversation    "if they don't talk to fast for me."
<oloughlin75> lol
<oloughlin75> when do they ever talk slowly?
<genii> Some form of english seems to be what the internet mainly runs on
<Daisuke_Ido> sweet lord of all that is holy, it's me: http://xkcd.com/386/
<eddy> hi people whit linux--- i have some problems here--- thw first is i need a uml disaigner  and download it
<oloughlin75> lol Daisuke_Ido
 * genii hands Daisuke_Ido a coffee
<intelikey> genii well yeah, and internationalized north american english dialect of geek speek
<eddy> someone know about it
<genii> intelikey: Also most programming languages seem anglo-based
<intelikey> genii indeed they are.
<keto> ok i have another pc im in www.ubuntu.com_getubuntu_downlad
<intelikey> down lad !
<intelikey> sorry.
<keto> ok
<keto> okk
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: even moo?
<keto> u undrestandme ??
<intelikey> eddy !i sorry.
<intelikey> keto yes
<eddy> why?
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Moo is pretty much international :) Like meow
<intelikey> cause i dont'
<keto> im sorry but i dont know where is te ling to download the image cd for alternate install cd_dvd
<intelikey> eddy oh. eheh.    !i == not I
<Daisuke_Ido> there's always brain****
<eddy> i only need a uml
<genii> eddy: Dia is good for UML
<intelikey> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<genii> !info dia
<ubotu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-3 (gutsy), package size 187 kB, installed size 540 kB
<oloughlin75> keto: http://tezcatl.fciencias.unam.mx/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/
<oloughlin75> keto: the alternative cd
<eddy> but it doesnt show the code when i make the diagrams, i need  the code
<AndreSTC> how do i check my disk space?
<Daisuke_Ido> you want it to code it for you automatically?
<genii> !info umbrello | eddy
<ubotu> eddy: umbrello (source: kdesdk): UML modelling tool and code generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2083 kB, installed size 5648 kB
<eddy> like "together" but to linux
<unagi> how do you change what application opens a filetype
<intelikey> keto sorry it took me long.    http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<intelikey> so long
<intelikey> long time
<keto> ok
<keto> i  can see the link now
<AndreSTC> how do i check my disk space?
<keto> tanks
<eddy> A URL plz or i can install it whit at-get
<intelikey> welcome
<keto> Iwill try
<keto> illbe back
<intelikey> eddy if it says "In component ***"   that means you use the package manager
<genii> eddy: sudo apt-get install umbrello
<eddy> ooooohhhh
<eddy> hehe
<genii> Or just use Adept
<intelikey> !info bash | exapmle
<ubotu> exapmle: bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 3.2-0ubuntu11 (gutsy), package size 665 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<ForgeAus> is ubuntu's bash really bash or dash? I'm confused
<intelikey> bash is bash is bash
<ForgeAus> lol
<intelikey> sh can be any posix compliant shell
<ForgeAus> give it a bash
<intelikey> bash doesn't actualy qualify any more but is still used in many cases
<ForgeAus> bash, dash, ksh, csh, tchs, pdksh, sash, rash, rcsh, etc, etc, etc...
<zepeuga> hi! when running "Xephyr :1" i got the error "Extended Input Devices not yet supported. bla bla bla" whats the matter?
<ForgeAus> I had real pains trying to get Xephyr working with Edgy a while ago
<intelikey> prolly a wacom error
<ForgeAus> Xnest was so simple in Zenwalk
<ForgeAus> (but that was preconfigured already)
<AndreSTC> is there a way to redestribute the space of the partitions?
<ForgeAus> I found it handy to have as a root X-Server running alongside the user one
<zepeuga> intelikey, how an i correct the wacom error ?
<ForgeAus> Andre yes and no
<intelikey> AndreSTC not safely
<ForgeAus> the safest would be to back up your partitions and rebuild on an empty drive to the size you require
<intelikey> zepeuga edit the xorg.conf file and remove the referances to them ?
<ForgeAus> then restore the data back (as long as theres enough room for the restorations)
<zepeuga> intelikey, ok thanks. Thats because i don't know what is a "wacom" ;)
<ForgeAus> does norton ghost work with ext partitions?
<ForgeAus> (as in e2fs or if you like ext2/3 to be more explicit)
<intelikey> AndreSTC i concur with ForgeAus on that.   if possable copy your data some place and rebuild your disk then restore the data.   be advised that normal copy procedures do not preserve links and permissions tho.
<intelikey> !wacom | zepeuga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zepeuga> i already know
<zepeuga> googled ;)
<intelikey> well they have removed the infonode
<zepeuga> thx
<ForgeAus> Intelikey I tend to suggest backing up rather than copying
<intelikey> heh. but a backup is a copy  :)
<zepeuga> brb gonna restart xorg
<ForgeAus> intelikey depending on what program you use to back it up with it can be more :)
<intelikey> ForgeAus yeah it can change perms and break links.   but we both understand all that already.
<ForgeAus> (ie restoring from backup is preforable to copying for the exact reason you said about the deficiencies with copying and so on... )
<intelikey> cp -a   :P
<zepeuga> intelikey, wacom was not the problem. The whole error its: Extended Input Devices not yet supported. Impelement it at line 625 in ../../../../hw/kdrive/src/kinput.c
<zepeuga> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
<intelikey> normal.
<intelikey> ah kinput   ok
<intelikey> helps when you see the whole message....    but now i dont have an answer.
<intelikey> that would be a kde4 thang!
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<zepeuga> hmm ok thx
<intelikey> try in there ^
<zepeuga> ok
<intelikey> that's long A sound    "thAng"
<AndreSTC> intelikey when i access /media i can see one hd partition, but the strange thing is that things are not being installed on this one... It has 50GB and is not being used(its name is sda3). When i run df -h i see that i have one partition called sda1, that is almost full...Since i can see the sda3 on /media/, can i send the files from sda1 to sda3?
<snarkster> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> AndreSTC: Since sda1 is normally the boot drive, sending the files from there to somewhere else is not a good idea.
<intelikey> AndreSTC yeah you can do that.   now let me tell you some of the things to look out for   copying to a submounted file system you need to be carefull not to let it "recurse" into the other fs   and you have to preserve permissions and ownership    as well you want to preserce links.     with the copy command some of that is not easy to do.  with the tar command however...
<genii> intelikey: Yer on yer own there then :)
<intelikey> sudo tar --one-file-system -cf - "$1" | sudo tar -xf - -C "$2"
<intelikey> genii ok?
<intelikey> be sure to translate $1 and $2
<genii> intelikey: I don't think he wants to back up sda1 there so much as mv them there ;)
<Aloha> how do you change timestamp in konversation to 12 hour time?
<intelikey> genii yes and you have to back things up there first if you plan on deleting them in /  because some things have to change.   i.e. boot loader and fstab
<AndreSTC> intelikey isnt there a way to "fuse" sda1 with sda3 ? So i get only 1 partition with 55GB
<intelikey> well you might be able to use gparted and delete the second and resize the fisrt  but i don't like the way things go if anything craps out on you.
<intelikey> AndreSTC also you can use unionfs to intermingle the two fs's   i.e. mounting them both on the same mountpoint / and seeing all that is in both of them.
<intelikey> that's convoluted as wine tho.
<intelikey> there are probably other more desireable options.  i.e. mounting the second fs on /home ?
<intelikey> in which case i sujest using cp -a /home/* /media//sda3    or what ever it was.
<AndreSTC> intelikey what u think is the easiest way?
<intelikey> the last mentioned
<intelikey> and the safest
<sub[t]rnl> intelikey➜ yo
<intelikey> you can do that in three steps.   copy the stuff form home to the mounted media fs   editing your fstable   deleting what's in /home and reboothing
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> hey do you recall a way to update /etc/group without having to logout?
<AndreSTC> intelikey so, after doing that, everything else i install will be on sda3?
<intelikey> yes.  but i dont' recall what it was...
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<sub[t]rnl> can't put my finger on it
<sub[t]rnl> update-passwd was no joy
<intelikey> AndreSTC no.  everything in your home will be on sda3 and what is installed (system wide) will be on sda1   but that will probably never reach 6g    how big is sda1 anyway ?
<intelikey> AndreSTC can you do a df -h   and post the line with sda1 in it please
<AndreSTC> [intelikey]: 5.1GB... it currentky has 3.7GB(im updating kubuntu, so it will probably get full)
<intelikey> yeah you'll be hard ressed to ever fill that
<intelikey> hard pressed
<AndreSTC> internet_ system wide, u mean, upgrades etc?
<AndreSTC> ops, intelikey thats for you
<sub[t]rnl> pff, newgrp
<sub[t]rnl> there it is
<intelikey> AndreSTC yes.  now i have one other sujestion for you.  if you are a media tinkeror   you might want to split the big partition into three parts   one about 4g one about 3g and the other the rest of it.    then you can mount 3g on /var/cache/apt/archives   4g on /tmp  and the other on /home   that will expand the size of your system greatly and is a simple solution
<genii> bbiab
<intelikey> you just use gparted to setup the partitions and edit the fstab  copy your home to the new home and reboot
<linux_user400354> how can i remove everything installed from the mediubuntu repository and undo all the changes it did? it also upgraded software and things do not work right. id really like to do more than take it out of my sources.list. i need to undo all the changes it did. could anyone please tell me how?
<intelikey> that will give you 4g of temp space and a place to keep your package cache incase anything goes wrong you don't have to dl them again.  and your home has how ever much room is left.
<AndreSTC> intelikey i get it... ill try it later, cause im downloading kubuntu update... i cant install gparted while doing that
<intelikey> linux_user400354 apt-cache policy might tell you where things are from   idk.  i haven't messed much with medibuntu
<AndreSTC> intelikey thanks for your help, i have to go down. ill try it at the morning
<intelikey> linux_user400354 ok   for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-cache policy $Q | grep -q medibuntu && echo "$Q" ;done
<intelikey> that should get you a list.
<cwzegarra> Hi
<cwzegarra> Somebody is listening?
<cwzegarra> I want to make a question
<intelikey> all it will do is list to stdout  so you'll have to plumb that into something else to be useful     | apt-get install --reinstall --force-downgrade   mabye linux_user400354
<intelikey> you just did cwzegarra
<intelikey> <cwzegarra> Somebody is listening? <<< albeit not gramaticly correct.  it's a question :)
<cwzegarra> sorry, I'm not write english very well, I'm from Peru
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cwzegarra> well thks anyway
<intelikey> or is it !pt
<intelikey> cwzegarra so ask your question.  and we'll do what we can with it.
<gundam_rx78nt1> has anybody used the ubuntu customization kit?
<intelikey> i didn't know there was one
<cwzegarra> well. I try to upgrade Kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10. But i get an error
<intelikey> cwzegarra ok.  what error says ?
<cwzegarra> the messege is the following: Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
 * jussi01 cries 
 * sub[t]rnl comforts jussi01
<intelikey> cwzegarra try apt-get remove automatix
<jussi01> cwzegarra: remove the line in your sources list
<gundam_rx78nt1> oh oh. are we crying again.  this sounds like an "oops" moment.
<intelikey> cwzegarra yes it is in the sources     sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> put # in front of  line with 'automatix'
<Aloha> does anyone know how to change timestamp to 12 hour in konversation?
<sub[t]rnl> ok gundam_rx78nt1, i know your wanting it..    everybody oops..
<gundam_rx78nt1> :p
<gundam_rx78nt1> lol
<gundam_rx78nt1> !uck
<ubotu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, so it is true about the customization kit.
 * genii sips his coffee
<intelikey> genii give jussi01 some coffee he's being emo again.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I wonder if I can make a network bootable image to use PXE boot on a "thin client".
<genii> Interestingly, a TimestampFormat entry in ~.kde/share/config/konversationrc of h:m:s:z seems to give 1000th of a second for value z
 * genii slides jussi01 a nice large coffee
<jussi01> Aloha: its under settings, cant quite remember exactly where, but look through there and you will find it
<gundam_rx78nt1> genii, don't forget the biscotti with that.
 * jussi01 thanks genii and downs the coffee in one large gulp
<Aloha> jussi01: i see it, but it doesn't like whatever value i put there. like right now its hh:mm but if i put ii:mm it just puts a literal "ii" in timestamp
<genii> gundam_rx78nt1: He/she will need to forage for their own grub :) I just make the coffee
<jussi01> he :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> mmm, grub... now I can go for that.
<genii> Aloha: There is no 12 hour timestamp yet for konversation. I just spent the last few minutes looking into it
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am pulling an alnighter here at work.
<gundam_rx78nt1> sucks.
<Aloha> genii: ok thanx. that would explain why it can't get it to work :)
<genii> Aloha: Yup:)
<intelikey> Aloha Hh:mm
<gundam_rx78nt1> shouldn't that be part of the regional settings?
<intelikey> nevermind wrong app
<intelikey> but you can try  HH:mm
<intelikey> might need /p  idk
<genii> intelikey: uppercase or lowercase, one or two h or m or s makes no difference. I just went through all this empirically in the konversationrc file
<genii> No letters are valid except h m s and z
<intelikey> then it's poorly writen   ;/
<genii> the clock syntax of pH:MM:SS AMPM doesn't work either
<Aloha> hrmm
<Aloha> just gives a literal HH
<intelikey> ok i tried.
<genii> On the bright side I get now 1000ths of a second timestamps :)
<Aloha> hehe
<karllenz> hi im new to kubuntu and linux i am curently installing it i have a visiontek x1550 video card is this gona be a big problem i could not find any info on it
<karllenz> also on the install my network autoconfig failed
<genii> karllenz: It's an ATI
<karllenz> yea
<karllenz> i know bad right
<gundam_rx78nt1> aloha: did you try hh:mm:tt?
<intelikey> !ati | karllenz
<ubotu> karllenz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<karllenz> ok kool
<intelikey> !wifi | karllenz
<intelikey> and the bot is down again.
<ubotu> karllenz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gundam_rx78nt1> Aloha: check - http://books.google.com/books?id=MbHAnBh9AqQC&pg=PA67&lpg=PA67&dq=irc+timestamp+display&source=web&ots=c5rKmZluJN&sig=z517LZ-zReSw3zcypdj0T2_JzDs
<karllenz> what can i do about my network config failing
 * intelikey kicks ubotu
<Aloha> hrm
<Aloha> just gives literal tt
<genii> intelikey: I swear you answered the Q before it was asked
<karllenz> i ust skipped the config for now
<genii> Oh wait he asked under the line about his no-name ATI :)
<jussi01> intelikey: dont!!
<intelikey> oh sorry.  it's me thats' down.
 * intelikey gets kicked by the bot.
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<gundam_rx78nt1> oh, almost got caught.
<intelikey> jussi01 don't which ?   what ?
<genii> Aloha: I put a:b:c:d:e:f:g:h:i:j:k:l:m:n:o:p:q:r:s:t:u:v:w:x:y:z for a timestamp and only the h m s and z gave anything besides literal
<sub[t]rnl> whoa, whats z?
<jussi01> intelikey: you were kicking the bot.  ;)
<genii> sub[t]rnl: 1/1000th of a second
<sub[t]rnl> ew, nice find :>
<genii> sub[t]rnl: I have it set that way now :)
<sub[t]rnl> as do I my joe chugging amigo, as do i
<genii> !helpersnack | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<genii> intelikey: See, you hit the bot and it still feeds you
<Aloha> arsenic cookie
 * genii ponders the co-dependent relationship
<genii> Aloha: Hmmm, possibly :)
<intelikey> yeah yeah.   !opsnack and all that raw :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> exlax cookies
<intelikey> arsenic is slow.  give me synanide!
<Tm_T> kids
<jussi01> Aloha: try: pH:MM:SS AMPM
<genii> For the persisten swearers we should have something like: Wow! You swear so much, here's a bar of soap to eat!             or so
<genii> jussi01: I alreay stated a while back that doesn't work
<jussi01> genii: ahh, i missed that
<Daisuke_Ido> cyanide, for that good ol' almond-flavored suicide
<Daisuke_Ido> just like grandpa used to make...  once, anyway
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: You must have watched "the little girl who lives down the lane" before :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ...no, i don't think i've seen that
<jussi01> Ok, guys, please take the offtopic talk elsewhere
<genii> Any pending tech support questions?
<gundam_rx78nt1> any pointers on making a thin client boot Kubuntu via PXE boot?
<ForgeAus> (maybe bootp) use tftp and um
<ForgeAus> have a static IP
<ForgeAus> (there is also a pxe linux kernel and a mini.iso of a linux base)
<genii> gundam_rx78nt1: You can use a variation of the netboot install method and just use some variation of the livecd image to run instead of an install image
<ForgeAus> thats also possible :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> mmm. this might just become my next weekends project.
<genii> gundam_rx78nt1: Some good reference I used for my own setup: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<Daisuke_Ido> my next big project will be linuxmce
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2a574d39
<intelikey> that's what i do if i get bored
<intelikey> and jussi01 wont let me talk....  </pouts>
<genii> Well, 2:14AM here so I'd better go grab some sleep. Work comes early. Laters all
<gundam_rx78nt1> Daisuke: linuxmce?
<gundam_rx78nt1> !linuxmce
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<intelikey> thought i'd give that uck a look.... but alas     uck depends on bash (>= 3); however:  Package bash is not installed.     along with lots of other such like things
<intelikey> i go now
<intelikey> shalom !
<ecue> hey do any of you know how to install vmware
<jussi01> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jussi01> ecue: see the instructions url there
<jussi01> !virtualizers > ecue
<jussi01> no probs ecue :)
<ecue> hey jussi, sorry i'm a newbie
<ecue> can you take a sec to walk me through?
<jussi01> ecue: sory, not right atm, Im busy at work.
<ecue> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<default_op> Is PSOTFIX only a sendmail end?
<default_op> POSTFIX
<ecue> cool, sorry to bother
<default_op> Is POSTFIX only a sendmail end?
<jussi01> ecue: but irecoment to try virtual box
<vanchuck> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ecue> thanks
<jussi01> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dezine> I install kubuntu, I have ubuntu, then I install kde4 but most of my programs are gray and the fonts seems a little blurry. Any reason for this?
<Dezine> ah
<Dezine> ok
<default_op> Dezine: because htat's how KDE4 works.  It pushes old apps away sot hat you know the diff
<Dezine> I figured out the window color issue
<Dezine> ok
<Dezine> Obsidian Coast looks good with the black menu bar
<default_op> tou are supposed to get kde4 versions of software, but alot of stuff will still work
<Dezine> ok
<Dezine> Can I just remove all the old kde stuff or shouldn't I?
<default_op> I was reading the kde4 dev stuff and they said that it was intended to grey out kde3 stuff
<Dezine> yeah
<Dezine> hm
<Dezine> Is there an easy way to remove all kde3 stuff?
<Dezine> Because it's a gray-Windows look and it's an eye sore.
<arunkale_> what distinct advantages does sftp offer over ftp?
<sub[t]rnl> arunkale_➜ someone won't be able to do a man in the middle attack and sniff packet data on the interface if your using sftp
<vijay_> hi
<arunkale_> ah alright
<arunkale_> thanks sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> anytime
<arunkale_> my web host specifically recommends sftp over ftp, which is why i was wondering
<sub[t]rnl> sftp is to ftp as ssh is to telnet.
<jussi01> Hmmm, can someone help me connect to jabber through kopete? it hates me :(
<sub[t]rnl> jussi01➜ never used jabber here. :/
<vijay_> slow net speed: whenaver i install kubuntu net speed is fine but after 1-2 days speed becoms to slow..
<vijay_> any help
<sub[t]rnl> vijay_➜ thats an awful lot to chew.  There could be a whole slew of things going on with your network.
<sub[t]rnl> hard telling
<jussi01> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<arunkale_> isn't ipv6 supposed to be a good thing?
<vijay_> whts for  ipv6?
<jussi01> arunkale_: yeah, supposed to be. it can slow down the web with some routers though
<arunkale_> jussi01: alright
<arunkale_> any python programmers here
<arunkale_> ?
<arunkale_> sorry, that's off-topic
<nirma> hi
<arunkale_> hi nirma
<neville> virtualbox^windowsxp on a seperate xserver -> ^____________^
<arunkale_> where are you from, nirma?
<shepp> G'day
<jussi01> gday shepp
<default_op> does disabling users totally stop the accoutn being used by the system or only hinders login use?
<shepp> Can you tell me how to turn   echo on  during starting of kubuntu ??
<jussi01> shepp: what do you mean?
<shepp> i want to see what is being loaded  on boot up !!
<llutz> shepp: boot with "nosplash" and remove "quiet" from grub-options
<shepp> Thank you
<sd32> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jussi01> Hi, Im getting: "There was a connection error: Operation is not supported" when attempting to connect to my google talk account through kopete. any ideas on how to fix?
<jussi01> nm, I got it :)
<Tinason> i am trying to install a plasmoid, but cmake bombs out since it cant find the file FindKDE4Internal.cmake
<harmental> hi guys...
<harmental> I know that on a regular keyboard, you use the number pad on the right side of the keyboard. Laptops don't have that. How can a person on a laptop type accents like: é ê è and others like so under kubuntu?
<llutz> harmental: use kcharselect or switch keyboards-settings
<Attila> hi all
<AntiUSA> where is the wireless connections config utility in Kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> knetworkmanager is in the systray
<AntiUSA> does kubuntu not have synamptic?
<AntiUSA> synaptic*
<llutz> AntiUSA: install it if you like/miss it
<AntiUSA> well does KDE use something else?
<llutz> adept
<AntiUSA> ahhh
<AntiUSA> any advantage/disadvantage?
<Tm_T> AntiUSA: hmm, like to change your nick?
<llutz> no idea, i don't like/use both of them (aptitude rulez :) )
<AntiUSA> no, I wouldn't Tm_T
<Tm_T> AntiUSA: interesting
<AntiUSA> why?
<Tm_T> someone might find it unfriendly I suppose
<AntiUSA> I find what US imperialism does in the world to be unfriendly
<Tm_T> AntiUSA: oh, but this is not place for politics, thank you
<fignew> AntiUSA: you're from TEXAS!
<AntiUSA> I am, haha
<AntiUSA> that's true
<ahmad> guys can you help me fix my wireless connection?
<ahmad> my wifi cannot access any wireless network
<TheGentleman> hello. I'm trying to install kubuntu Gutsy on an old laptop which has a totally empty (unformatted) hard disk.
<TheGentleman> after having discovered which parameters to give at boot to let the graphics work I face a new problem:
<ingo_> ahmad, what does "sudo ifconfig" tell you? is your card recognised?
<TheGentleman> boot procedures hang up at a certain point showing (several times) the following message: "user not known to the underlying authentication module"
<TheGentleman> what should i do?
<ingo_> TheGentleman - no idea, had this problem once and I chucked the CD...
<ActionParsnip> join #windows
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<jeffy124> i'm looking for a graphical SSH/FTP tool so that i can update my site... what program should i use?
<ActionParsnip> !ftp
<ingo_> konqueror
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jeffy124> konqueror counts? ok weird. i'll check it out.
<ingo_> jeffy - konqueror does ssh and ftp all in the comforts of its interface
<ActionParsnip> !konqueror | jeffy124
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ingo_> for ssh use the protocol fish
<ingo_> fish://username@ip_address
<jeffy124> found it! thanks all.
<TheGentleman> ingo_ : I have seen your post on Ubuntu forums about the "user not known" isuue. You suggest it could be something bad on my CD?
<ingo_> I haven't got a clue I'm afraid. It happened to me once and I was absolutely stumped, tried everything in my knowledge to make it work but couldn't...
<ActionParsnip> TheGentleman, did you MD5 checkyour ISO before burning?
<TheGentleman> ingo_ I have a Kubuntu alternate CD available too. You know if i can try use that disk instead? I only knew the use of "alternate" to upgrade from an older version
<TheGentleman> ActionParsnip, that is something i do routinely for every burning. I also always set K3B to verify burnt CDs afterwards
<ActionParsnip> TheGentleman, then it is very unlikely your cd is faulty
<TheGentleman> may be a scratch on it....
<ActionParsnip> give it a looksee :D
<TheGentleman> what about using the "alternate" cd for installing?
<ActionParsnip> TheGentleman, should be fine
<TheGentleman> well, going to give a try.... many thanks!
<ActionParsnip> TheGentleman, you could always use VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> TheGentleman, to test :)
<ingo_> TheGentleman - this was not a remastered Cd but an original download?
<ingo_> oh, he's gone :)
<ingo_> anybody using splashy here?
<ingo_> ActionParsnip - whenever I try and install kubuntu on vbox I get a kernel panic - did it work for you?
<ingo_> doesn't matter whether alternate or original CD
<ingo_> any particular settings I ought to look out for?
<boubbin> how to upgrade to the latest kde3 release ?
<Divilinux> boubbin: just copy/past repository at kubuntu.org
<peto> who can help with kubuntu please?
<boubbin> Divilinux i always have to do this when im upgrading to the latest? there isnt any static repo that always has the newest version ?
<ingo_> Divilinux - give us a try
<ingo_> bollox, I meant peto...
<peto> i tring to run a compiz
<Divilinux> boubbin:  this is the last upgrade
<peto> desktop is workig now, that i can see, but the cube still not...
<Divilinux> but i think as soon as possible 3.5.9 will come with kubuntu repo's by default
<boubbin> Divilinux yeah prolly last time then :P
<Divilinux> so is no need to add right now..:)
<boubbin> yeah
<boubbin> well i kind of upgraded already
<peto> when i run compiz there is only white screen... i can rotate this screen, but thats it
<boubbin> changelog was not that big though..
<Divilinux> i'm upgrading too..just 10 minutes
<Divilinux> peto you probabily check your /usr/bin/compiz wrapper
<praveenm> hi everybody, UUID=b221227a-404a-4d60-9aec-1f9598108c8b /media/sda5 ext3 defaults,user 0 0 using this my partition is readonly, how to make it RW?
<Divilinux> check if your videocard is in withelist
<peto> i am new in linux, can you help
<Divilinux> just open "compiz" in /usr/bin..with a text editor
<Divilinux> and check the line about videocard driver
<Divilinux> just add yours
<Divilinux> a try again...
<peto> i dont know why, but there is no compiz file
<Divilinux> don't you have a /usr/bin/compiz?..
<peto> no...
<Divilinux> so probabily you need compiz-kde package ti install
<peto> ok
<Divilinux> kubuntu comes without compiz by default..;)
<gladier> hey guys - is there a multi-monitor setup utility for kubuntu?
<apparle> hi
<peto> there is compiz kde installed already
<Divilinux> peto: then you should have a file called compiz located in /usr/bin
<Divilinux> try with "sudo kate /usr/bin/compiz"
<peto> im sure, nothing there
<Divilinux> humm..your 3d acceleration is ok?
<Divilinux> which card do you have?
<peto> 8800 gts nvidia
<Divilinux> nvidia-drivers should be fully supported by default
<peto> i know
<Divilinux> could you start compiz from konsole and put the output in a pastebin page?
<peto> i dont know what to do
<Divilinux> just launch "compiz"
<peto> when i launch compiz screen gonna be white
<peto> but thats not a cube
<peto> just one side...
<Divilinux> so try to paste the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<peto> im not sure if you know what i mean
<Divilinux> we take a look
<Divilinux> i know..i know..:)
<peto> can you tell me how please
<peto> how can i send it to you
<Divilinux> use pastebin.com
<Divilinux> now i must go..but if u stay here for awhile..we meet later
<peto> ok
<peto> i will
<peto> thank you for now
<Divilinux> ;)..se ya later
<Divilinux> but most people here can help u
<peto> see you
<marina> How can I install the latest version of Wine?
<marina> the default one, 0.9.46 is not high enough for me
<schiste> marina come to #kubuntu-fr :)
<andy_> any one here know anything about ip2?
<apparle> how to access the parallel port in a sh script
<llutz> apparle: echo blafoo >/dev/lp0
<apparle> llutz: and what will I get as the result
<llutz> "nothing"
<llutz> apparle: what do you want to do?
<apparle> llutz: I want to check for a pulse at a bit of parallel port and want to send play/pause signal to kaffiene
<llutz> apparle: i don't think that shell-scripts are a recommended way to do that. I guess you should use a "real" programming language
<apparle> llutz: I am not good at any language. What if I read the port for a particular number and the execute the command dcop something
<llutz> apparle: sorry, no idea
<blekos> hello, will be KDE  3.5.x abandoed?
<apparle> blekos: what do you mean by abondaned
<blekos> will KDE 4.x completely replcafe teh KDE 3.5.x?
<apparle> llutz: Isn't there a simple command to read what data is on the parallel port (0x378)
<blekos> or it will be a parallel developmnet of both (hmm, tha t sound pointless... :D )
<llutz> apparle: since there isn't just  " a 4 waiting at lp0 to be read", i doubt that it is that easy
<apparle> llutz: can you suggest any function for c++ then
<llutz> apparle: maybe try a look at lirc.org
<apparle> llutz: that site is cool thanks
<llutz> np, maybe you'll find some ideas
<peto> who can help with kubuntu please???
<apparle> peto: everyone is here either ro help or get help on kubuntu so ask the question right away
<Sevenhill> hi there
<peto> so... im tring to run compiz
<Sevenhill> where is the kdm's session files in kubuntu hardy?
<peto> but i am new with linux
<peto> but... there is one side of cube working already...
<KnYaz> hi all
<KnYaz> please help me
<KnYaz> root@KnYaz:/home/knyaz# apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<KnYaz> Reading package lists... Done
<peto> help with compiz----------------------------
<KnYaz> Building dependency tree
<KnYaz> Reading state information... Done
<KnYaz> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<KnYaz> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<KnYaz> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<KnYaz> or been moved out of Incoming.
<KnYaz> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<KnYaz> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<KnYaz> that package should be filed.
<KnYaz> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<KnYaz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<KnYaz>   libxine1-ffmpeg: Depends: libxine1 (< 1.1.5) but 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<KnYaz> E: Broken packages
<KnYaz> why?
<llutz> !pastebin < KnYaz
<llutz> !pastebin | KnYaz
<ubotu> KnYaz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<KnYaz> ok
<KnYaz> sorry
<peto> ------------ who can help with compiz ---------------
<jussi01> peto: try #compiz-fusion
<llutz> KnYaz: apt-cache policy libxine1-ffmpeg | grep Candidate
<peto> thx
<KnYaz> but it's big problem.. I want install libxine1-ffmpeg
<KnYaz> (
<KnYaz> ibxine1-ffmpeg: Depends: libxine1 (< 1.1.5) but 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 is to be installed         ------- why???
<llutz> KnYaz: apt-cache policy libxine1-ffmpeg | grep Candidate
<KnYaz> Candidate: 1.1.4-2ubuntu3
<llutz> KnYaz: you're not on gutsy?
<Xemanth> my touchpad has stopped working weirdly
<Xemanth> i need to to press some keys and then touchpad works like a secon
<KnYaz> where?
<Xemanth> and then i need to push again qwerty keys and then touchpad works again second
<apparle> stdin: are you there
<Xemanth> my laptop's touchpad
<llutz> KnYaz: lsb_release -a
<stdin> he's on feisty from that package version
<stdin> apparle: yes :)
<KnYaz> No LSB modules are available.
<KnYaz> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<KnYaz> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<KnYaz> Release:        7.10
<KnYaz> Codename:       gutsy
<llutz> KnYaz: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xemanth> im using gutsy
<KnYaz> all comments )
<llutz> KnYaz: it should be libxine1-ffmpeg-1.1.7-1ubuntu1  from universe-repo
<apparle> stdin: I asked you for a command to change the server of apt lists. How do I do that?
<llutz> KnYaz: paste your sources.list to pastebin plz
<KnYaz> ok
<KnYaz> sec plz
<stdin> apparle: change the server in sources.list or from the downloaded lists in /var/lib/apt/lists/ ?
<KnYaz> llutz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56733/
<apparle> stdin: yes
<llutz> KnYaz: you're using feisty-repos for gutsy, correct that
<stdin> apparle: which?
<KnYaz> llutz where?
<llutz> KnYaz: lines 1-10
<apparle> stdin: sorry  ;)
<apparle> stdin: from the downloaded lists in /var/lib/apt/lists/ ?
<KnYaz> llutz it's my mirror servers in my university
<llutz> KnYaz: that aren't official repos i think. try to replace "feisty" with "gutsy" in lines 3-10.
<KnYaz> llutz delete it?
<KnYaz> ok
<llutz> KnYaz: and comment-out line 1 (deb-cdrom)
<KnYaz> ok
<stdin> apparle: from what local to what?
<llutz> KnYaz: after that "sudo apt-get update"
<apparle> stdin: from gb. to in.
<llutz> KnYaz:  "sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg"
<llutz> KnYaz: and plz stop working as root if you don't know what you're doing :)
<stdin> apparle: ok, something like this should work, first do "sudo -i", then "cd /var/lib/apt/lists/; for file in *;do mv $file $(echo "$file"|sed 's/gb\./in./');done"
<KnYaz> it's work! very senks!!!!
<KnYaz> ok :)))
<erik__> hey guys.. how do I remove the mouseover-info when I hover a task in the taskbar? KDE freezes ut for about 30 secs when I do that, and it's my only major problem with kde right now
<apparle> $file $(echo "$file"|sed 's/gb\./in./')        this is the command right
<apparle> ??
<stdin> apparle: "mv $file $(echo "$file" | sed 's/gb\./in./')" yes
<paule118> ßß????????
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<apparle> stdin: I will give it a try
<paule118> speek
<paule118> specc
<paule118> deutsch
<stdin> paule118: /join #kubuntu-de
<apparle> can anyone help with LIRC
<paule118> kubu
<paule118> sssssss
<paule118> sssss
<paule118> sssssss
<paule118> s
<Eirikeb> quick question: Got some problems with the install, found a solution that says I should irqpoll to the boot options. Okay, I press f6 to get acces to the boot options, they end with "quiet splash -- |". Where should I put irqpoll?
<stdin> Eirikeb: after the "--" should be ok, it generally doesn't matter about the order you put options
<Eirikeb> okay, was just thinking that the "--" was somekind of end argument equal to /> or something
<apparle> llutz: LIRC has the function to send signals. I wanna receive them and control the media player like kaffiene
<KnYaz> cool! all work :)) very thanks llutz !!! :)
<Eirikeb> then I'll give the innstallation a new try, thx stdin = (
<llutz> KnYaz: welcome
<stdin> Eirikeb: I thought that too  when I saw it, but I recall putting options after it and it working
<Eirikeb> @= )
<llutz> apparle: lirc also recieves (if you have IR-receiver attached), it should do what you want. just read the docu
<apparle> llutz: I there a channel for lirc where I can get more detailed help
<stdin> try #lirc
<llutz> he'll be lonesome there
<philipp_> hi there, i've got some problems compiling a package
<stdin> there's ##lirc too
<stdin> philipp_: have you installed build-essential? (you need that to compile anything)
<philipp_> i'll check...
<Eirikeb> Somebody has some smart thing to say about partisions and stuff for a local server?
<KnYaz> still a question
<paule118> paule118
<paule118> paule118
<KnYaz> where to register proxy-server to connect in internet?
<apparle> llutz: do you have any technical knowledge about electronics and microcontrollers
<paule118> paule118paule118paule118
<llutz> apparle: only some basics in electronics
<KnYaz> when I write in Konqueror.. him add http:// (
<llutz> apparle: and i know which the hot end of a soldering iron is :)
<KnYaz> whY?
<apparle> llutz: I know that each PC has a Infrared port. Can't we ust use it
<stdin> KnYaz: because http:// is the protocol that websites use
<llutz> apparle: afaik no, because PC-infrared is irda, which is not compatible with remotes. irda isjust for data-link between PCs/pda/...
<KnYaz> stdin ok, but with http://proxy.server don't work
<KnYaz> stdin when I delete http:// it's work but 2-5 sec.
<KnYaz> and add http://
<KnYaz> (
<stdin> if you have a proxy you have to set that up in System Settings -> Network Settings -> Proxy
<philipp_> seems as if it was the missing build-essential...thanks!
<stdin> :)
<KnYaz> stdin yes, I set.. but is also add "http://" :(( and don't work :(
<apparle> llutz: http://usbirboy.sourceforge.net/ Can't we make this ckt to use 8051 family controller
<jordinateur> Hi I would know if in Hardy Heron there's already compiz like madrake
<jordinateur> mandrake
<KnYaz> when i write to Manually specify the proxy settings: zzz.xxx.ccc.vvv 3128 and put apply he add http://zzz.xxx.ccc.vvv why??? ((((((((((
<martina> ...
<apparle> anyone who has time please read this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56735/ Nice
<Eirikeb> I chuckled
<DexterF> hi
<apparle> Eirikeb: was that a reply to my post
<Eirikeb> yes
<DexterF> after updating grub on another distro grub now points to that distro's menu.lst. how do I make it point to kubuntus menu.lst again?
<apparle> DexterF: Nice name
<DexterF> yeah, I know :)
<apparle> DexterF: Its your actual name or just a nick
<DexterF> apparle: nick. why so interested?
<stdin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stdin> DexterF: see the 1st link
<apparle> DexterF: One of my favourite cartoons on Cartoon Network "Dexter's Laboratory" You just reminded me of it
<DexterF> apparle: actually my nick refers to Dexter Filmore - google :)
<karllenz> hey how come when i boot kubuntu it goes in to a comand line??
<DexterF> stdin: ok, good to knwo, but I can perfectly boot kubuntu, thought there's something easier. I tied update-grub that actually butchers my menu.lst since it won't leave my wiondows, slackware or debian intact
<DexterF> karllenz: broken X?
<karllenz> mabye idk
<karllenz> not to good with linux yet
<karllenz> i think its my ati card thats gving me this problem
<karllenz> how can i fix this
<stdin> DexterF: put those definitions before "### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" or after "## ## End Default Options ##"
<karllenz> visiontek x1550 is the card
<llutz> apparle: i'm using a serial-port-receiver with this interface http://www.lirc.org/receivers.html
<DexterF> karllenz: installed fglrx/catalyst?
<karllenz> this is a fresh install
<karllenz> 1st time booting
<stdin> * after "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"
<karllenz> my screen says
<karllenz> starting up.....
<ZeuGiRDoR> hello, I need a fast image viewer for KDE. What app should I use?
<DexterF> karllenz: I think, the entire x1000 series is only supported via vesa or atis closed src driver fglrx. guess you need to install that.
<karllenz> loading please wait....
<Lynoure> ZeuGiRDoR: fast in what way? Fast to load, fast to show slideshows, something else?
<DexterF> ZeuGiRDoR: i'd go with GThumb, tho its gtk, but runs in kde, too. if it has to be kde, maybe.. gwenview?
<karllenz> kinit:no resume image, doing normal boot
<ZeuGiRDoR> fast to load
<stdin> !paste | karllenz, use pastebin to post it
<ubotu> karllenz, use pastebin to post it: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DexterF> stdin: do kubuntu's grub parses those lines?
<Xemanth> ZeuGiRDoR: gwenview
<ZeuGiRDoR> Ok, I'll try Gwenview because I prefer a QT app. Thanks
<stdin> DexterF: the bit between those lines will be auto-generated by update-grub, it won't touch things before or after it. I have my other distros static definitions after the "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" line
<DexterF> stdin: ok, thanks
<DexterF> about time grub2 goes stable... config chaining...
<karllenz> ok
<karllenz> i put it into the paste bin
<apparle> llutz: Can I send private msg
<llutz> apparle: feel free
<amundsen> hi
<Eirikeb> no wai!
<Eirikeb> same old error message : (
<karllenz> has anyoone been able to look at this paste bin thing yet idk really what that is?
<amundsen> does anybody know which is going to be the kde version in the next kubutu release ?
<amundsen> 3.5.9 or 4.0 ?
<AndreSTC> i just upgraded kubuntu to 7.10(from 7.04)... the load screen appears...but then, noting.... the screen is black
<Dr_willis> I belive 4 will be optional.
<eunice> portuguese...
<SlimeyPete> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MrJigsaw> Hello.. When i shutdown my PC using kubuntu, i get 'Will now halt...' and it stays there until i manually shuts it off... Anyway to fix this ?
<apparle> I play a game counter strike. I runs very slowly. Can I give it more memory space
<jussi01> where in xorg do the modelines go?
<archeens> Earn money online ( New Site ) - http://www.latvianmoney.com/?r=578
<archeens> Earn money online ( New Site ) - http://www.latvianmoney.com/?r=578
<archeens> Earn money online ( New Site ) - http://www.latvianmoney.com/?r=578
<poison> wtf
<karllenz> i installed my nvidia card so now i have both cards in my pc and my monitor plugged into my nvidia card and magically ubuntu seems t load
<karllenz> off the live cd
<poison> maybe some acpi bug
<karllenz> is there a way for my to get my ati cards tv out to work in ubuntu
<karllenz> while using the nvidia card
<apparle> help me to run a game more smoothly
<david_J> Anyone know of any good websites on building a computer?  I've been thinking about it for the first time.  I know what I want to do, but have no idea of what parts to buy...
<david_J> Or point me to a irc channel?
<david_J> I want it to be a firewall/port forwarding/share a lot of crap lan....
<david_J> I want it to be cheap as possible yet fast...  I'll install kubuntu on it of course....
<prince_jammys> heh, ive been meaning to make a website about that for a long time
<ciaaa> ciaaa
<Alexx> hello.  i have two questions. today i installed kde4-core and i like kde4 very much. i want to download kubuntu 8.04 and i have 2 questions: 1. does kde4 comes with 8.04 and 2. when 8.04 fully comes out (not alpha, not beta...) will i have an upgrade option or i will have to download 8.04 again?
<Alexx> anyone?
<david_J> Alexx: I donno
<david_J> never played with 4
<SlimeyPete> Alexx: you can upgrade from alpha/beta to full release very easily
<SlimeyPete> Alexx: it's just a case of telling Adept to install updates
<Alexx> SlimeyPete: i though so. Tnx
<ridnowan> any one know how to install gnome on kubuntu from ubunu's shiped cd
<ridnowan> any know install gnome from ubuntu cd. plz help me
<jpatrick> ridnowan: not possible due to cd filesystem
<dhq> can someone hellp me with the bootsplash patch for the kernel
<warrend> hello
<warrend> is it normal that gdebi-kde isn't able to install deb packages?
<warrend> it is a bit annoying
<prince_jammys> dhq: what's going on? no splash on startup?
<slow-motion> hi
<AndreSTC> is there a way to access the console before kubuntu loads?
<peto> how can i run icq in kubuntu?
<peto> thx
<llutz> use Kopete or gaim/pidgin
<peto> when i was launching kopete before i was able to chose... but now its not working
<peto> there was jabber, icq atc for chose...
<peto> but i dont know how to get it back
<dhq> prince_jammys: well i and using bootsplash in kernel mode
<llutz> peto: use kopetes configure-menu, accounts - add
<AndreSTC> is there a way to access the console before kubuntu loads?
<Xemanth> i would like to see X server loading earlier than now
<Xemanth> its almost last
<AndreSTC> I just upgraded kubuntu(7.04->7.10). But now, after the loading screen, there is just a black screen. Its not showing the login screen, what can i do?
<DeadJones> i got issues
<DeadJones> /etc/init.d/rc: 2: /etc/rcS.d/S85urandom: Permission denied
<DeadJones> /etc/init.d/rc: 2: usplash_write: Permission denied
<DeadJones> /etc/init.d/rc: 2: sh: Permissoin denied
<DeadJones> init: Unable to execute "/bin'sh" for rc-default: Permission denied
<DeadJones> init: rc-default main process (3858) terminated with status 255
<DeadJones> on boot, after the spash/status bar
<DeadJones> using kubuntu 710
<DeadJones> ive replace the fstab a dozen times now, different commands to do the same thing, but in the end nothing has worked
<DeadJones> any worthwhile suggestions?  reinstalling is not an option
<ingo_> DeadJones - do a cd /etc/rc2.d    and check permissions in there
<AndreSTC> I just upgraded kubuntu(7.04->7.10). But now, after the loading screen, there is just a black screen. Its not showing the login screen... Any ideas on how to solve that?
<ingo_> AndreSTC - edit the kernel line of your /boot/grub/menu.lst and get rid of the word "splash"
<ingo_> you should now see what is happening during boot
<DeadJones> ingo: for every check i have to boot from livecd
<AndreSTC> [ingo_]: how can i edit that? i dont know how to access the text mode
<DeadJones> i have no cli prompt since i got this error
<ingo_> DeadJones - well, I'd boot into knoppix, change to the rc2.d directory and check all the permissions there, pain the royal behind it may be... - but that is where I would start
<DeadJones> so it takes a while for every check
<ingo_> one boot and you can check the entire directory
<DeadJones> true
<ingo_> AndreSTC - google grub - it has a powerful cli
<ingo_> command line
<DeadJones> been trying to find a log of errors but seems i didnt have logging enabled and cant change that until i get a good boot again
<llutz> as it's only links in /etc/rc2.d they all are 777 root:root
<ingo_> cheers
<ingo_> :)
<DeadJones> would it be an issue if they're all 777 root:root as i dont boot into root?
<ingo_> follow those links then?
<llutz> they all point to /etc/init.d (SysVinit)
<DeadJones> k
<DeadJones> thank god for the livecd. i'd be crippled and screwed 2x without it
<DeadJones> gotta restart this xchat to get the colors working
<ingo_> llutz - so what do you reckon his prob is? seems odd that runlevel 2 is "off"
<llutz> DeadJones: you talked about fstab, what did you change there?
<AndreSTC> [ingo_]: ok, im on the command line.
<ingo_> select your kernel and press "c"
<ingo_> now you see the full kernel line - delete the word splash, press enter and boot
<ingo_> and see what happens
<AndreSTC> ingo_ i supose its the newest version?
<ingo_> likely
<Vadi> What is the command to switch to kde's window manager? "kwin --replace" ?
<ingo_> AndreSTC - any changes are not permanent but only for this time round
<ingo_> i.e. you cannot break anything :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy All  :-)
<DeadJones> ok, ls -l shows all files in /etc/rc2.d with lrwxrwxrwx 1 root
<AndreSTC> ingo_ i dont get what you mean by deleting the word splash, sorry im slow =p
<DeadJones> and all files in /etc/init.d are  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root
<DeadJones> errr, and all files in /etc/init.d are  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<ingo_> DeadJones - llutz wanted to know something...
<llutz> DeadJones: you talked about fstab, what did you change there?
<ingo_> AndreSTC - if there is no "splash" then get rid of "Quiet" and boot
<DeadJones> used livecd to copy over default fstab from /etc/fstab to the /dev/sda1 partition
<DeadJones> i figured fstab was screwed again
<DeadJones> when playing with partitions i had the misfortune of accidently trying to disable /
<llutz> DeadJones: *g
<sebastian^> moin zusammen
<jpatrick> sebastian^: hallo
<DeadJones> thats when everything went to hell, btw.  and since ive replaced fstab with orig from livecd a number of times now, even doing sudo su - and then copying it over (as to avoid permissions error) it still wont boot
<DeadJones> i used to just say to hell with it and just reinstall. dont want to ever have to do that again.  so i'll find a solution eventually .. i hope :p
<BluesKaj> DeadJones, on the live cd you can re-edit and make /  active afaik .
<AndreSTC> [ingo_]: i got it, i just dont get how im a suposed to delete it
<blizzzek> bye
<DeadJones> heh, havent tried doing that.  i set the sda1 to / and sda3 to /home
<DeadJones> sda2 has 1.0Kb size.  dunno wth thats all about.  the others, sda5 and 6 are swap
<DeadJones> wish me luck
<DeadJones> if this works i'll be your sugar daddy for porn access :p
<BluesKaj> hmm, having / and / home on diff partitions is supposed to be so great , dunno why , it never worked out right for me , but then maybe i screwed up the OS upgrade the last time i tried
<DeadJones> i had it all on one partition once but never got it to install that way again
<DeadJones> was on mandriva too.  go figure.  as screwy as that distro is, something worked right
<llutz> BluesKaj: it's just easier to reinstall/upgrade with seperate /home, as you just don't need to configure all your apps again etc.pp
<DeadJones> newp. same crap errors
<DeadJones> llutz: i can reinstall just the / ?
<llutz> DeadJones: sure just reinstall and mount your old /home after that. just make sure the /home-partition will _not_ be touched (not formatted)
<BluesKaj> llutz, yes i understand the reasons , it just didn't work out ...my /home partition became very slow and clunky si i just did a clean install.
<BluesKaj> the apps would take forever to launch etc
<DeadJones> i cant afford a clean install.  too much stuff on /home is irreplaceable. plus i have one of a kind custom scripts running
<llutz> DeadJones: you should think about a good backup-strategy too :)
<DeadJones> after this i plan to. perhaps some kind of ghosting
<llutz> images are not good backups, to much crap, hard to restore single files etc.
<DeadJones> perhaps i can condense the /home partition and burn it to a couple dvr's
<DeadJones> err, dvdr's
<DeadJones> then script a backup system to copy new stuff over every few days somewhere
<llutz> use something like rsnapshot
<DeadJones> heh, i actually put that on for that intent but forgot about it
<jhutchins_lt> DeadJones: Pardon, but there doesn't seem to be a systematic approach to what you're doing.  You're just randomly trying stuff.
<DeadJones> when something breaks you try everything till it works again
<jhutchins_lt> DeadJones: Not a good strategy.
<DeadJones> well the one thing you didnt try could have fixed it
<DeadJones> doesnt make it more broken
<jhutchins_lt> DeadJones: For instance, the fstab from the live CD was a bad idea, that uses a completely different filestructure.
<jhutchins_lt> DeadJones: What does it do when you try to boot it now?
<DeadJones> i would agree on that but ive seen it mentioned more than a few times in the forums
<DeadJones> gives errors
<DeadJones> sec
<DeadJones> /etc/init.d/rc: 2: /etc/rcS.d/S85urandom: Permission denied
<DeadJones> /etc/init.d/rc: 2: usplash_write: Permission denied
<DeadJones> /etc/init.d/rc: 2: sh: Permissoin denied
<DeadJones> init: Unable to execute "/bin'sh" for rc-default: Permission denied
<DeadJones> init: rc-default main process (3858) terminated with status 255
<jpatrick> !paste | DeadJones
<ubotu> DeadJones: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DeadJones> thats from screen that i would see.  if there's more to it i couldnt find it logged anywhere
<jhutchins_lt> so permissions problems, particularly with sh.
<DeadJones> yes, would seem so
<DeadJones> looking to see if i can reinstall just the /
<jhutchins_lt> Could somebody with a funcitonal kubuntu system paste the fstab line for their root partition?
<jhutchins_lt> DeadJones: Yes, if /home is a seperate partition, you can.  I would format the rest.
<jhutchins_lt> I would, in fact, delete the two swap partitions and create a single one instead.
<Lynoure> jhutchins_lt: sure...  though I'm not sure what use it will be to you... "UUID=f431e05c-2650-4281-a865-f4807057af01 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<setuid_w00t> Is it possible to launch applications so that they appear on a specific virtual desktop using the AutoStart mechanism?
<DeadJones> im at the prep disk space part of the installer.  chose 'manual.'  can choose partitions in /sda to format.  ive chosen to format /dev/sda1 ext3  /       and /dev/sda5 and 6 as swap
<DeadJones> trying to wipe out sda6 and add space to sda5
<Daisuke_Ido> you want to get rid of your swap space?
<DeadJones> have 2 swap partitions. making 1
<AndreSTC> igno i managed to do it now... but things pass to fast, i cant read... but i saw one Fail at the end
<Daisuke_Ido> it would help if i read, wouldn't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<DeadJones> hope this dont screw up.  set / for format/install.  if i lose /home im screwed and out of a job :p
<DeadJones> what ya think of rsync?
<juaristi> eooo
<Lynoure> DeadJones: for what use? rsync is nice, in general, for backups I'll rather use something using it, like dirvish
<DeadJones> thanks, dirvish is a good starting point.  other than using livecd and doing a copy of /home partition to an external hdd, i dont have much history with doing real backups
<DeadJones> i have plenty of external usb hdd's tho, so can start doing something regularly for now on
<jpatrick> "UBUNTU DEVELOPER WEEK Session starting in #ubuntu-classroom in 10 minutes"
<DeadJones> ok, new install on /.  hope this boots
<DeadJones> looking good so far.  doing forced check on sda3.  also its 2 6 22 14, minor downgrade from 16 but if it works it works
<DeadJones> would it be more advisable in the future to use sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/<drive> /media/<name>        than to use the system settings / drives       ?
<MichaelR> How do I determine which version of kubuntu is installed on a system?
<pag> MichaelR, ' lsb_release -a '
<DeadJones> michaelr:  or help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html
<MichaelR> Thank you
<MichaelR> Why no /etc/kubuntu-version or tht like?
<prince_jammys> or help->about kde in any kde app
<fabi> hi @ all
<fabi> jemand deutsch ?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DeadJones> woooooooohoooooooooooo!  success
<MichaelR> DeadJones:  Arrrgh, that's the Konqueror default start up page.   I've been Mac'd
<DeadJones> mac'd ?
<DeadJones> it shows your version
<blizzzek> hi
<DeadJones> ohno
<DeadJones> my home isnt my /home
<DeadJones> ahh, its in /home/home
<DeadJones> odd
<DeadJones> how do i move /home/home/dead to /home/dead ?
<jhutchins_lt> DeadJones: Where did you set it to mount?
<DeadJones> partition 3 is set to /home
<DeadJones> 3 Partition 137.1 Gb   /home   ext3  /dev/sda3
<DeadJones> what'd i do wrong?
<BluesKaj> hmm, sounds familiar
<DeadJones> doing a sudo cp -r /home/home/dead /home/dead1
<DeadJones> can just login as dead1 if that works
<jhutchins_lt> Best to do this on a non-live system, boot from the live CD.
<jhutchins_lt> mount the partition, and move dead from /mnt/home/dead to /mnt/dead
<DeadJones> edit the fstab you mean?
<DeadJones> in cat /etc/fstab it shows as /home not /home/home or /mnt/home
<DeadJones> i see .. can do rm -r /home/dead and then cp /home/home/dead /home/dead
<DeadJones> from livecd
<flipstar> is anyone here using the real time kernel ?
<AndreSTC> how can i boot kubuntu in recovery mode?
<BluesKaj> AndreSTC, it should be in grub menu
<AndreSTC> [BluesKaj]: ok
<AndreSTC> lemme check
<AndreSTC> BluesKaj recovery mode?
<AndreSTC> ops, found it
<BluesKaj> AndreSTC, yeah, second in the menu.lst but check your boot grub menu as well
<AndreSTC> [BluesKaj]: i found it, thanks
<hagabaka> is it a known problem that adept fails to upgrade a package if the upgrade script asks you whether to overwrite configuration file?
<jhutchins_lt> hagabaka: Not really.
<hagabaka> seems to be a known problem, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/158043
<AndreSTC> I upgraded to version 7.10 and now my wireless internet isnt working anymore, any ideas?
<warrend> does flashplugin works again with kde 2.5.9????
<mali> hi guys I am having troouble with my webcam seems like zc0301 is the probem when I stopped that everything is fine but how am I going to remove that
<warrend> is it a module?
<mali> I think so it is listed under lsmod
<warrend> you could edit /etc/modules.conf
<warrend> or in /etc/rc.local
<warrend> you can simple put your command in /etc/rc.local
<mali> well actually when I type lsmod it is listed on the right of v4l2_common along with videodev
<warrend> ok
<warrend> is it a shipped kernel module?
<mali> there is nothing in rc.local just `exit 0`
<warrend> yeah
<warrend> put it :)
<mali> I don`t understand how am I going to put in there. I am pretty new to linux :)
<warrend> do you know how to remove the module?
<warrend> i thought you removed a module, sorry
<mali> and when I type locate zc0301. I see it is in the linux headers and lib/modues
<mali> I  think it`s shipped  with kernel
<warrend> type this:
<warrend> dmesg
<warrend> and paste the last 3 lines
<warrend> or simple open the log viewer :)
<mali> [ 8985.968000] usbcore: registered new interface driver zc0301
<mali> [ 9012.860000] usbcore: deregistering interface driver zc0301
<mali> [ 9222.996000] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: VIDIOCMCAPTURE: invalid format (7)
<warrend> ok
<Neumaennl> hi, I just installed kubuntu on my external USB HDD - it even said that GRUB was installed successfully, all the necessary files are in /boot/grub too but my PC doesn't boot from the USB drive :/
<warrend> you didn't compile gspca yourself?
<mali> no I didn`t I tried but couldn`t
<AndreSTC> any help on configuring wireless on 7.10?
<warrend> hm
<warrend> you could recompile gspca
<bomber> Neumaennl,  have you checked your bios to make sure its looking to boot the usb before hdd
<mali> do you think I can find an how to for that
<Neumaennl> I tried sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk --no-floppy /dev/sdc but it is saying /dev/sdc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Neumaennl> bomber: yeah, I did check
 * warrend reboots
<Neumaennl> I also checked with fdisk that the correct partition is made bootable
<Neumaennl> AndreSTC: wireless Lan worked out of the box for me with the live dvd of kubuntu 7.10
<coreymon77> ooh!
<coreymon77> wifi problems
<coreymon77> yay
<coreymon77> whose got the issue
<[Weez]> anyone know why i would get Exiting: FatalError'>: Invalid remote call: /home/weez/ when trying to get hellanzb working?
<Neumaennl> bomber: any other ideas on what I could try to get my pc to boot kubuntu from the usb drive?
<bomber> hmm not particularly
<Neumaennl> coreymon77: AndreSTC is the guy with the wlan problems
<coreymon77> okay
<Neumaennl> bomber: have you ever got kubuntu to run from a usb drive?
<bomber> i would try to remove the hd boot altogether in the bios so it only looks to the usb
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: what seems to be the problem
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 hi, i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and my wireless stoped working
<bomber> i havent done that
<bomber> have you tried different ports
<coreymon77> !doesntwork | AndreSTC
<ubotu> AndreSTC: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bomber> sometimes it makes  a difference
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: aka, details
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: what do you mean by stopped working
<Neumaennl> bomber: I haven't tried other ports yet but I can access the drive on this port without problems and I always have it on this port so it always has the same drive letter in windows
<Neumaennl> I'll try different ports...
<Neumaennl> see ya
<Neumaennl> wish me luck ;)
<bomber> good luck
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: can you be more specific? is your card no longer detected? did it stop connecting? is it connecting to the network but no internet?
<Neumaennl> :D
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 i could detect the wireless but couldnt connect
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: what card do you have
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 then i tried configuring on the knetworkmanager but i think i messed up. lol
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: dont worry, knetworkmanager is awful anyways
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: so, whats the card?
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 no idea, its my friends notebook
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 is there a way to check?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: type this into a terminal window
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: lspci
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: then paste the output in pastebin
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 let me find a cable and see if i can get to the pastebin and paste it
<coreymon77> does the laptop have any internet connection at all?
<AndreSTC> thats what im going to do
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 how do i copy something on the terminal?
<AndreSTC> nvm
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: same way as you copy everything else
<coreymon77> :P
<AndreSTC> yea, i figured out
<karthikp> This is probably an old issue, but why does Gutsy not recognize a storage medium, such as a DVD, if it's connected (or in the drive) at bootup?
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 http://rafb.net/p/4pMkxk39.html
<karthikp> I usually have to eject the DVD and insert it back in to get it to automount.
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: you sure thats the whole thing
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: you sure you didnt miss a part?
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 yes, im sure
<AndreSTC> is that bad? lol
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: well, youre wireless card doesnt seem to appear there
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: is it a usb or pmcia card?
<AndreSTC> let me see if i can figure out
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: try these
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: lspmcia and lsusb
<coreymon77> try those two seperately
<coreymon77> then paste each in a pastebin
<AndreSTC> [coreymon77]: lspmcia was not found
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> and what about lsusb?
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 lsusb found some stuff, let me paste
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 http://rafb.net/p/FKXNQy12.html
<coreymon77> umm okay
<coreymon77> are you absolutely positive you pasted the entire lspci?
<AndreSTC> yes
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> in that case
<coreymon77> the wireless card isnt detected at all
<AndreSTC> ok
<coreymon77> as far as kubuntu is concerned, according to this paste, there is no wifi card
 * SlimeyPete reads up
<coreymon77> do you know the manufacturers website for the laptop model
<SlimeyPete> it's "lspcmcia"
<SlimeyPete> just incase that makes a difference.
<coreymon77> oh, whoops
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: try that one
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: lspcmcia
<coreymon77> SlimeyPete: thanks
<SlimeyPete> np. Easy mistake to make.
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 http://rafb.net/p/6HFLSP24.html
<coreymon77> OKAY
<coreymon77> whoops
<coreymon77> how did capslock go on?
<coreymon77> anyways
<boubbin> can i somehow run amarok in "screen" or within simething similar, so shutting down the x-server wont stop the music playback ?
<coreymon77> that still didnt help us
<AndreSTC> ok
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: once again, do you know the manufacturers website for the laptop/can you find it for us
<AndreSTC> [coreymon77]: let me see
<coreymon77> SlimeyPete: wifi problems are hard to fix when you dont even know what card you are working with
<SheeEttin> boubbin: why do you need to shut down the X server?
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 its from amazonpc
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: can you give me the link to the model's page?
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 i have a cd with drivers here, but well... my cdrom isnt working either after i upgraded
<boubbin> SheeEttin if sometimes i restart kde to make some changes effect and try different desktops like gnome and xfce, but i would like to hear the music while im trying these things, is it possible ?
<coreymon77> huh?
<coreymon77> so, what card are we talking about?
<jussi01> Ok, im getting this error when I try run glxgears: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jussi01> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: doesnt the dirver cd say which card it is?
<AndreSTC> [coreymon77]: hold on
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 does this help? Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter
<coreymon77> umm YES!
<coreymon77> thats what i was looking for
<AndreSTC> cool
<Wunar> I've got a weird problem with Kubuntu 7.10. I've got specified in "special window settings" that skype should be forced on desktop #2, yet after login its on the default desktop; I can move skype to any desktop I want. But, if I open special window settings dialog, it instantly remembers that skype should be on desktop 2, and moves it there. What could be the problem?
<coreymon77> damn
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: sorry, i have to go
<SlimeyPete> probably the session-management. Try moving it to desktop 2 and then logging out while it's still running.
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: class is gonna start soon
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: get someone else to finish helping
<AndreSTC> [coreymon77]: thats ok
<AndreSTC> coreymon77 thanks for ur time ;)
<coreymon77> AndreSTC: im sorry
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> bye
<Wunar> SlimeyPete: doesn't help, all the applications independent on where they were are back on the first desktop after logout/login
<SheeEttin> Wunar: You sure the window is being identified correctly?
<SlimeyPete> AndreSTC: http://globalsyzygy.wordpress.com/2007/12/30/fixing-your-rtl8187-netgear-wg111v2-in-ubuntu/    <-- mentions your chipset, might be worth looking at
<Wunar> Yes. Seems like some process isn't running, or something, and when after login window settings dialog is opened, it kicks to life, applying changes
<Wunar> ^applying settings
<rysiek|pl> guys, what command can I use to check what DNS name has a given IP?
<rysiek|pl> i.e. reverse DNS lookup
<Wunar> because after that skype is forced on desktop 2, as requested
<Dragnslcr> rysiek|pl- dig
<AndreSTC> SlimeyPete ok, thanks
<rysiek|pl> Dragnslcr: as far as I can see from the manpages, dig only does normal DNS lookups. I.e. I can get the IP of google.com, but I can't get the DNS name of 195.114.161.61
<rysiek|pl> am I missing anything?
<BluesKaj> rysiek|pl, some IPs are hidden even from dig
<Dragnslcr> rysiek|pl- you can try nslookup
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: I have my *own* local DNS server :)
<rysiek|pl> BluesKaj: and am trying to test the revdns
<SheeEttin> lol
<SheeEttin> Excuse me a moment.
<rysiek|pl> Dragnslcr: I can't see anything on nslookups manpage about reverse dns queries
<ali> tets
<Dragnslcr> nslookup a.b.c.d should work
<jmichaelx> have any of you upgraded to KDE 3.5.9, and if so, what do you think of it?
<boubbin> can i run amarok without x server but still be able to get the amarok session to my kde when x server is on ?
<rysiek|pl> Dragnslcr: ** server can't find 1.200.168.192.in-addr.arpa: NXDOMAIN
<rysiek|pl> Dragnslcr: seems like it's trying to do a regular DNS query
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, yes and it seems ok, until the adept update is installed , then everything seems to hang for about 5-10secs before launching, that's my experience so far ...it's still buggy
<Dragnslcr> No, it means it can't find a DNS entry for the address
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ty
<Dragnslcr> rysiek|pl- try nslookup 72.14.207.99 for an example
<BluesKaj> atleast it is on my setup, jmichaelx ..yours may be different
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i'm going to go ahead and give it a try. gutsy has been one bug after another for me anyways
<rysiek|pl> Dragnslcr: ok, you were right. so it's my server config's fault; sorry about that
<BluesKaj> hehe, jmichaelx yeah , I know what you mean ...i don't think Hardy is gonna be much better
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: if that is true, i'll be switching distros
<marcowismuth> test
<marcowismuth> first time for me here
<marcowismuth> what this ?
<jussi01> marcowismuth: its a place to get help with kubuntu
 * rysiek|pl gtg, cu all
<jussi01> marcowismuth: type: /topic
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i run a few different distros, and and even though kubuntu is what i use primarily, fedora 8 has really impressed me, and has had FAR fewer hardware issue than kubuntu
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, I do think the distro after Hardy will be fully supported like Dapper is , but my info so far is thet hardy won't be more than a 6 month thing just like gutsy
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: : my understanding has been that Ubuntu would be LTS, but that Kubuntu hardy would not be, due to the introduction of KDE4
<BluesKaj> yes jmichaelx , exactly what heard too.
<BluesKaj> I heard
<eser> hi all
<marcowismuth> jussi : it feels very strange to me to be in IRC
<marcowismuth> it's been a long time
<SheeEttin> jmichaelx: Hardy'll use KDE 4?
<eser> I need help with ps3 kubuntu , i cant boot with kde on startup , i always go to shell and had to write startx to open kde .. any solutions _?
<jmichaelx> i really want to stay with kubuntu, but if the devs are not going to care any more than they do about wireless, for example, then i'm out
<marcowismuth> so it's a place where people using linus can talk ?
<jmichaelx> SheeEttin: that is my understanding
<Dragnslcr> SheeEttin- not by default, but it will be in the repositories
<marcowismuth> can we talk to devs here ?
<BluesKaj> SheeEttin, jmichaelx , no hardy will stick with kde 3.5.8 or .9 afaik.
<jmichaelx> Dragnslcr: : i see. i thought KDE4 would be default in hardy. i must have been misinformed
<Dragnslcr> I doubt KDE 4.0 will be nearly stable enough to be the default for 8.04
<Dragnslcr> Maybe for 8.10
<flipstar> Dragnslcr: there will be one version with kde4, one without
<flipstar> that one with kde3 will have lts
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I've heard that, too
<jmichaelx> i have KDE4.01 on this machine... i accidentaly removed the clock from the panel, and for the life of me, i cannot figure out how to put it back lol
<SheeEttin> According to Riddell himself, 8.04 won't be LTS at all, but will ship with both KDE 4 and 3.5: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002066.html
<Dragnslcr> I don't think KDE 3.5 is going to be supported for long enough to make 8.04 an LTS version
<marcowismuth> one thing i don't understand : if ubuntu will be lts than kubuntu too, am i right ?
<Dragnslcr> marcowismuth- no
<jmichaelx> marcowismuth: apparently not
<marcowismuth> i explain myself
<marcowismuth> how can ubuntu be LTS and Kubuntu non LTS ?
<jmichaelx> ok , i am going to reboot and see how things in 3.5.9 are
<Dragnslcr> Because KDE 3.5 isn't going to be supported for 3 years
<Dragnslcr> KDE 4.x will be the only active branch by then
<karthikp> I didn't see much that was different in 3.5.9. Except in kontact.
<karthikp> The calendar app seems a bit more ... colorful.
<marcowismuth> hi guys
<marcowismuth> can someone help me
<marcowismuth> just a small question
<steve__> Is there a way to monitor a web page to get an ip address from another computer
<Dragnslcr> steve__- you might need to explain that some more
<marcowismuth> each time i start kubuntu, the sound is turned off
<marcowismuth> so i don't hear any sounds when starting kubuntu
<steve__> someone got into my email and is still on it, so if possible i want to try and monitor that site and figure out his ip and get onto his computer
<steve__> i don't know if that helps im bad with explanations
<Dragnslcr> Do you control the email server?
<marcowismuth> each time i start kubuntu, the sound is turned off
<marcowismuth> how can i modificate it
<marcowismuth> ?
<steve__> no its a gmail account
<Dragnslcr> Well did you change your password?
<steve__> yeah, but they were signed on when i did and havent signed out yet
<nzk> How do I enable 1440x900?
<Dragnslcr> You'd have to contact Google then
<fabi_> hallo hat jemand ne torrent site ?
<steve__> ok
<nzk> I'm running 1280x800 now, and it's an uncommon resolution so there are few wallpapers.
<nzk> fabi_: Speak engliush
<nzk> *english
<fabi_> have anyone a good torrent sitze
<fabi_> site
<nzk> No
<nzk> This is not the place to ask this
<flipstar> fabi_: torrent.ubuntu.com
<fabi_> thx
<ghostcube> hi guys one question drive me nuts
<ghostcube> is it possible somehow to get dolphin to show the hidden files every time i start it ???
<ghostcube> kde 3.5.9 :O
<SheeEttin> ghostcube: does it reset every time you close it?
<ghostcube> SheeEttin: yes and thats strange
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> its a nice tool but this drive me nuts
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> ahh and i got an feature request is it possible to sort by file types ? :)
<ghostcube> havent found the option till now so i just ask
<oloughlin75> does manybody know why amarok might not display my collection? Its still playing my playlist from last session, but no collection?
<ghostcube> im on gutsy 7.10 fresh install upadtes from today
<MrJigsaw> oloughlin75: try #Amarok :-)
<oloughlin75> MrJigsaw: weird... the folder with my music isnt selected :/
<ghostcube> maybe just select it :)
<oloughlin75> ouhh  the pain in rebuilding the collection
<ghostcube> lol
<jhutchins_lt> ghostcube: Dolphin is a KDE project, not kubuntu.
<ghostcube> jhutchins: i know about this i thought anyone knows about here
<ghostcube> :)
<oloughlin75> ghostcube: whatre you trying to do?
<ghostcube> i wanna get dolphin to show hidden files every time i launch it
<ghostcube> i must enable the feature every time
<ghostcube> but i can ask in kde :)
<oloughlin75> theres got to be a way..
<oloughlin75> ghostcube: try save view properties for every folder
<nzk> Hmm. gnome-terminal stopped opening links recently.
<oloughlin75> and show hidden in whatever ones yoyu want
<ghostcube> oloughlin75: i tried doesnt help
<ghostcube> thats the starnge part
<oloughlin75> lol
<oloughlin75> there arent a lot if settings to try :/
<ghostcube> yes :)
<ghostcube> and no safe as default session or so
<ghostcube> oh kde4 dolphin sorts by file types heh :) one prob less
<ghostcube> cu
<joseph> does anyone know of a good review page of password managers for kde?
<jhutchins_lt> joseph: There's something besides kwallet?
<joseph> jhutchins: does kwallet generate passwords and such?
<jhutchins_lt> Dunno, I can't stand using it.  Save's em.
<joseph> jhutchins: so do you just memorize all your passwords?
<dwidmann> Hmm, has anybody else been having trouble with cups and/or foomatic printing lately?
<jhutchins_lt> joseph: Mostly.  I try to use meaningful ones.
<jhutchins_lt> dwidmann: Yes, trouble remote printing to cups.
<joseph> jhutchins: OK.  Thanks for your help.
<dwidmann> jhutchins_lt: I can't even get local printing(usb) to work at the moment ... dies with this error:
<dwidmann> E [20/Feb/2008:13:38:55 -0500] PID 9355 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 1!
<dwidmann> E [20/Feb/2008:13:38:55 -0500] [Job 150] Job stopped due to filter errors.
<flipstar> joseph: there was something like kpass..you might google it..i didnt tried
<jhutchins_lt> dwidmann: I lost my parallel connection when I did my last upgrade (on another distro).
<joseph> flipstar: i'd like to have something that is already in the repos, if possible.
<dwidmann> Come to think of it .... there is a package I forgot to downgrade ... I'm going to try that now
<beheadingpain> hi i've been eating kfc chicken wings 3 weeks straight is that bad for my body? how long can i continue?
<dwidmann> jhutchins_lt: hmm, no juice there either :(
 * dwidmann looks for more packages to downgrade
<dwidmann> beheadingpain: You can continue until you die or get sick of it, whether I'd recommend that or not is another story altogether.
<flipstar> joseph: it is in the repos.. called 'keepassx' ..
<flipstar> !info keepassx > joseph
<joseph> flipstar: Thank you.
<buz> beheadingpain: you may want to watch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Size_Me
<buz> even if its pretty sensationalist
<buz> (on the off chance that you arent trolling)
<beheadingpain> dwidmann how woul di die from it
<beheadingpain> feels so good to eat that
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dwidmann> beheadingpain: I didn't say you'd die from it, I said you could eat it until you die, completely different :P
<jhutchins> dwidmann: Replies are also offtopic.
<beheadingpain> Thanks!
<dwidmann> jhutchins ... I know, but it doesn't seem like there's a whole lot else that one might call "productive" going on here either ....
<vampyricpenguin> Quick question. How do I install/uninstall a package and not run the script?
<beheadingpain> dwidmann wouldn't i get healthy from it and gain meat and muscles?
<pete_> Hi does anyone know how to sync an Ipod Touch Jailbroken with Kubuntu?
<vampyricpenguin> Pete, did you try amarok?
<pete_> nope not yet
<pete_> ill take a look at it
<kalorin> has anyone tried an iPhone with amaork?
<pete_> i havent
<pete_> trying ot do it with ipod touch
<holo> who design this amarok gui?
<kalorin> I've heard that you _MUST_ use iTunes to activate an iPhone
<holo> its the most crappy media interface i ever saw..
<kalorin> which I find very disappointing
<pete_> so with amorak does it work like iTunes?
<cloakable> Hi, I'm planning an install on an AMD 64bit laptop tommorow. Do you reccomend I use the 32bit or 64bit edition?
<dwidmann> vampyricpenguin: hard to say ... might be easier to rebuild it from source, without the scripts included.
<vampyricpenguin> No, amarok does not work with Itunes.
<pete_> does it work like it?
<joseph> holo: i'd ask the folks in #amarok.
<pete_> in the same way
<holo> cloakable: it depends, are you going to run matlab?
<cloakable> holo: Not that I know. Would I want to run/install it for anything, though?
<pete_> So does kubuntu find the drivers for ipod touch ?
<oloughlin75> pete_: amarok can sync with ipod i believe
<vampyricpenguin> dwidmann, I have a cups driver I converted from an rpm file using alien I'm trying to remove.
<holo> cloakable: think about the proprietary software you need.. check their support for amd64.. if positive, procced to install. if you make the wrong choice, expect extreme hacking
<pete_> ok so its jsut a case of pluggin it in ?
<cloakable> holo: Flash, java
<vampyricpenguin> The uninstall script won't run successfully. It's marked for removal and I can't unmark it.
<holo> cloakable: no, java is ok
<cloakable> holo: I'm under the impression there's no amd64 support for those?
<cloakable> Or is it only flash?
<beheadingpain> i have high cholesterol how long till i'll die if i don't lower it and keep eating chicken wings and sit on my leg all day?
<holo> cloakable: flash, matlab (if you get a matlab release of 2007a is ok though) that i know
<vampyricpenguin> cloakable.. Flash is 32bit only. You probably wanna install the 32 bit version of Firefox so you can use adobe's Flash player.
<oloughlin75> beheadingpain: ~2 years
<cloakable> vampyricpenguin: No konqueror support? :/
<vampyricpenguin> Not for 64bit Konqueror.
<beheadingpain> oloughlin75 what if you quit one day before 2 years?
<oloughlin75> beheadingpain: uhh, itll be a bit too late
<oloughlin75> !ot | beheadingpain
<ubotu> beheadingpain: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<vampyricpenguin> You can have a 64bit system and a 32 bit browser. But you can't use a 64bit browser and a 32 bit browser plugin.
<beheadingpain> oloughlin75 when is it to not too late?
<cloakable> vampyricpenguin: Probably use the 32bit version, then :P Firefox is ugly under KDE
<buz> cloakable: if in doubt, go 32bit
<beheadingpain> is heart attack painful if so how much?
<buz> unless you really need more than 3G of ram, 64bit is not worth the troube IMHO
<cloakable> buz: 32bit coming down the pipe :D
<oloughlin75> beheadingpain: You should talk to your physician for your approximate lifespan :/
<buz> can someone kick him already
<vampyricpenguin> cloakable, I would install amd64 version of Kubuntu, but use the 32 bit version of Firefox.
<rohan> the kde 3.5.9 packages from the ppa repository are not gpg signed, right?
<buz> rohan: ppa is never signed
<cloakable> vampyricpenguin: How come?
<buz> you get 64bit bragging rights
<rohan> buz: ok, thanks for confirming :)
<rohan> why do you need 64bit anyway, cloakable ?
<rohan> are you going to do some heavy compiling or so?
<cloakable> rohan: No compiling, but the laptop is amd64
<vampyricpenguin> cloakable, Optimized code runs a wee bit faster.
<rohan> cloakable: that still is not reason enough to go for 64bit version of linux :)
<cloakable> vampyricpenguin: ahh.
<cloakable> rohan: Heh.
<hydrogen> not really worth it
<hydrogen> unless you happen to have more than four gigs of ram
<hydrogen> which in a laptop would be a bit stupid
<rohan> imo, it's fine with distros like fedora or suse where you can install packages from different architechtures without any pain. but on debian based systems, it's an unnecessary pita
<cloakable> Ah
<cloakable> hydrogen: only 1gig :P
<vampyricpenguin> gotta go.
<jeisma> my knetworkmanager doesn't show the wireless connections available anymore
<jeisma> anyone know how i can get them to show?
<SlimeyPete> jeisma: did you use the "manual configuration" option at some point?
<jeisma> SlimeyPete yes, i did, but this is after my wireless stopped showing up
<SlimeyPete> hmm
<jeisma> SlimeyPete to be specific, i started up my linux one day, the wireless around showed up, and then they all went away
<jeisma> SlimeyPete so i went into manual config and it said my wireeless was disabled, i enabled it, and now nothing comes up still
<gary_> Evening..
<SlimeyPete> check the file "/etc/network/interfaces". Check that there are no interfaces named like "ath0" or "wifi0" or similar.
<SlimeyPete> if there are any, networkmanager stops showing networks
<angel> hello
<angel> how are you??
<SlimeyPete> hi
<angel> i am new user if kubuntu
<jeisma> SlimeyPete: these are the last 2 lines
<jeisma> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<jeisma> auto wlan0
<SlimeyPete> jeisma: aha. Put a '#' before each of those lines.
<jeisma> EXCELLENT
<jeisma> thanks slimeypete
<SlimeyPete> no problem.
<gary_> I've just managed to get my rt2870 based wlan usb stick going 802.11n in ubuntu. This card rox!
<gary_> Native driver with built in wpa.. No supplicant.
<gary_> Does anyone know how to access the sd-card in my Windows Mobile phone through usb?
<gary_> When i connect it, it created eth1 and if i assign an ip i can connect using sftp. I have no idea how to log in though.
<Pici> gary_: you may want to try asking in #ubuntu as well if you don't get an answer here.
<gary_> Ok.. I'll try.
<keto> hi
<keto> every1
<unagi> what is the shortcut for kill app?
<Daisuke_Laptop> terminal - killall <processname>
<jhutchins> unagi: Ctrl-Alt-Esc?
<Daisuke_Laptop> or alt+f2, xkill
<jhutchins> or pkill <processname>
<unagi> ctrl alt esc is what i was looking for ty
<jhutchins> Or maybe you just wanted Alt-F4?
<Pablo_32> Hi all.
<jhutchins> Ctrl-W?
<jhutchins> Do we have too many options?
<unagi> um ok
<unagi> no
<flipstar> ctrg+q also works
<Daisuke_Laptop> kill <pid> is another option
<Pablo_32> Anyone can tell me if it's possible configure a wpa wireless network on Kubuntu?
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Laptop: You still have to specify a signal to kill, don't you?
<jhutchins> Pablo_32: Possible? Yes.
<Daisuke_Laptop> jhutchins: iunno, never used kill on its own
<Pablo_32> jhutchins: Thank you. How can i do that?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i use killall because it's somewhat human readable
<flipstar> !wpa > Pablo_32
<cva> no siganl needed, it defaults to 15
<flipstar> prob is you have to gather the pid first ..
<Jonty> I'm trying to get jackd working low-latency using realtime-lsm, but I just can't get it working. Is there a guide somewhere or better way of doing it?
<Pablo_32> Thank's a lot
<jhutchins> cva: Used to prod you.  And it used to require capital letters if you wanted an alpha signal, which is why most of us know the numbers better.
<keto> konqueror do  not show the internet pages complete?
<ahmos> Hi, I need to install a dictionary..does anyone know a good one,and I preffer not to be an online dic.?!
<abed> salutations all
<keto> do  i have to  install another web explorer?
<Abooda> use firefox
<Abooda> that's crazy that you mentioned that
<Abooda> I've just gone through that problem myself
<ahmos> yeah firefox is preety good
<Abooda> it's easy, free, etc etc
<Abooda> and if you're using kubuntu
<Abooda> adept manager-->search
<Abooda> it's easy
<jussi01> keto: is it just the flash parts or java or other bits??
<keto> im know im just installl kubuntu
<jussi01> !enter | Abooda
<ubotu> Abooda: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<keto> so  i have to install java  from the koqueror
<jussi01> !java | keto
<keto> so  i have to install java  from the koqueror?
<ubotu> keto: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jussi01> !flash | keto
<ubotu> keto: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<root-----> hi gues
<jpatrick> keto: just install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<root-----> whats up
<Abooda> uhm, silly question, but does anybody know how to message a channel? is it "msg #CHANNEL NAME <message here>"?
<jpatrick> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras > keto
<jpatrick> !ot > root-----
<jhutchins> Abooda: What would you expect to happen if you did that?
<jpatrick> Abooda: /msg #channel <text>
<jhutchins> Is that a way to drop a text into a channel you're not currently watching?
<root-----> Hi, i have a server and 30 clients. (10 windows 20 linux.) i want to pxe boot them all (so every time its rebooted. i get same os and confgs. making linux as my server. 2. i want to make a user account (in all those 30 machines) stop or screen lock after every 30 minuts (runing apps should not be closed) the user just have to enter password again.
<root----->  3.for every such event of unlocking screen and giving pwd.(i 'guess' thats logging in?) i get stats on server.. possible? do i need any thing else. like ldap ? any suggestions?
<Abooda> good point
<Abooda> I need to ask for an invite
 * root----- thanks jpatrick
<jpatrick> root-----: nice setup...
<root-----> jpatrick thx. but how can i do it
<jpatrick> root-----: no idea sorry, I'm not a sysadmin :)
<root-----> k
<kapiton> hi all
<jhutchins> root-----: Not too hard.  Launch a script at login with a timer.
<unagi_> !blu-ray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blu-ray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > unagi_
<kapiton> is there a firewall in kubuntu 7.10 by default?
<SlimeyPete> no
<kapiton> cant find
<SlimeyPete> well, there is but it's turned off
<SlimeyPete> you can install & use guarddog to turn it on
<kapiton> so whats its name?=)
<kapiton> and from console i cant?
<root-----> jhutchins ya but the script will lock screen after every 30 mins. i can do that. but suppose a persone sits for 30 mins. then 15 min game. and other person comes . after 15  min. the script will close the screen since 15 mins of usage have passed
<SlimeyPete> the firewall is known as iptables. If you want to do it in the console then you'll want to google for an iptables HOWTO.
<keto> kubuntu-restricted-extras? how to  install?
<SlimeyPete> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<root-----> jhutchins need detail. and how to log that on server?
<jhutchins> shorewall's an iptables manager for console, but probably overkill.
<keto> kubuntu-restricted-extras? how to  install?
<jhutchins> root-----: Frankly, that sounds like work, and I'd have to charge you a fortune for it.
<SlimeyPete> keto: use adept
<jhutchins> root-----: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<root-----> jhutchins just pooint me
<root-----> thx
<jhutchins> root-----: see also: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<jhutchins> Erg....
<jhutchins> http://tldp.org/LDP/nag2/index.html
<keto> whats adept??
<kapiton> installer
<jpatrick> !adept | keto
<ubotu> keto: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<keto> ok
<keto> i am in adept
<keto> i   heve to choose something?
<jhutchins> keto: No, you don't have to.
<keto> instal any package?
<jpatrick> keto: install kubuntu-restricted-extras if you want java, flash, etc
<keto> ok
<TimS> !adeptfix
<TimS> :o
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<keto> ok i find kubuntu restricted extras how can i install it?
<SlimeyPete> right-click, select install
<SlimeyPete> then press "apply" at the top
<keto> ty smily
<Abooda> hmmm
<Abooda> who knows where support files for foreign languages (scripts) can be found?
<Raidu> Hey guys can anyone help me with vine ? I cant get photoshop to work with it  :(
<gary_> Gimp?
<ramon> avdvgfd
<jpatrick> !es | ramon
<ubotu> ramon: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gary_> Anyone using kexi?
<gary_> I'm missing the default templates.
<Strangelet> How do I change what my name appears to be when I send IMs in Kopete? Using the AIM protocol, I do not want my name to be "Strangework3005", I want it to say "Nick". How do I do that?
<jhutchins> Strangelet: Get lucky and grab the "Nick" account name in about, oh, 1992.
<gary_> Settings/Configure/Identity
<Strangelet> jhutchins: Tried, I was too late
 * jhutchins has abandoned nicks on networks here and there.
<BluesKaj> Strangelet, perhaps #kopete chat can help
<Strangelet> gary_, I have set to Nick there, but it doens't change
<Strangelet> I will give it a shot there BluesKaj, thanks
<jhutchins> The client has to be set to show the nickname instead of the username too.
<jhutchins> Strangelet: Which means people are going to be able to see your username anyway.
<Strangelet> jhutchins: Oh, that is fine, I would just like to see 'Nick' as my own alias
<keto> the adept found a fail and close..... im try to open it again and i cant
<BluesKaj> maybe your nick was nick'd :)
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix | keto
<ubotu> keto: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SlimeyPete> keto: you could try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" from a terminal instead of adept
<gary_> Could someone please send me the default templates for kexi and tell me where to put them?
<keto> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" from a terminal instead of adept...
<keto> how i can do  that?
<BluesKaj> keto, open kmenu/konsole
<keto> got it
<keto> terminal=konsole
<root-----> badly need help with networking. please need your 5 mins.. http://pastebin.com/m2fbb2d05
<BluesKaj> keto, yes terminal=konsole
<ScorpKing> root-----: can we chat in private?
<root-----> ScorpKing sure !
<keto> ok i am in the Konsole
<BluesKaj> keto, type, or copy and paste this into the konsole : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<danka> hellop
<bastid_raZor> is there a way to find out why a package was put on hold if the user did not hold it?
<keto> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" i did
<keto> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<BluesKaj> keto, don't use the "
<BluesKaj> ok, keto. dpkg --configure -a , in the konsole
<AndreSTC> Where can i configure standby options(im on a notebook). Its not working because everytime i close the note, it turns off.
<TimS> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<trappist> AndreSTC: I don't know, but I'm pretty sure the script that does it is /etc/acpi/lid.sh - if you can find what's calling that I think you'll be on the right track.
<keto> <BluesKaj>ok, keto. dpkg --configure -a , in the konsole
<keto> how to configure-a in the console
<AndreSTC> [trappist]: COuldnt atgtach to DCOP server!
<AndreSTC> Couldn't attach*
<trappist> AndreSTC: not sure what you're talking about
<AndreSTC> thats what happaned when i looked for the script
<BluesKaj> keto, type or copy and paste , dpkg --configure -a   , in the konsole , understand?
<trappist> AndreSTC: how did you look for the script.
<keto> i got it
<keto> i did
<AndreSTC> nvm, forgot to "cat" trappist
<keto> now i give enter??
<venik> Is there a program similar to SCP or winSCP with a nice GUI running under kubuntu?
<llutz> kkonqueror
<venik> SCP (secure Copy)
<llutz> venik: konqueror
<BluesKaj> keto ,yes
<venik> llutz-- let me try..
<emilsedgh> venik: fish:// or scp command
<venik> fish?
<llutz> name of the used protocol
<keto> it says need privilege superuser
<emilsedgh> venik: go in konqueror and type fish://hostname
<BluesKaj> keto, use your login password
<keto> ok
<venik> when I did that, I got my own file system
<trappist> venik: what did you put for hostname?
<gary_> Where does Kexi look for templates?
<gary_> Anyone?
<venik> the name of the server I wanted to copy files to
<keto> it shows me my paswor when i type it after keto@ubuntuketo:~$
<TimS> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> keto, press enter
<SheeEttin> BluesKaj: Perhaps he should also use sudo...
<keto> i did
<venik> what am I supposed to type after fish? Which hostname?
<trappist> venik: the remote host.  use the ip address if it doesn't resolve.
<BluesKaj> SheeEttin, that's why it asked for his pw
<danka> holle
<danka> hello
<encrypt128bit> Can someone tell me if using LVM is superior to having seperate partitions made
<jhutchins> Just to throw another opinion in...  fish://user@remotehost
<danka> toc-toc
<jhutchins> Otherwise it assumes current username.
<jhutchins> fish should not require root privileges.
<jhutchins> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BluesKaj> keto , close and reopen the konsole , type : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<trappist> jhutchins: in my opinion, unless you're taking advantage of lvm features, no - you're just adding another point of failure and some (light) additional overhead.
<jhutchins> trappist: Sorry, what was that in response to?
<trappist> jhutchins: oops, sorry, meant for encrypt128bit
<trappist> encrypt128bit: in my opinion, unless you're taking advantage of lvm features, no - you're just adding another point of failure and some (light) additional overhead.
<jhutchins> trappist: ah, I see that now.
<jhutchins> encrypt128bit: lvm is evil.
<keto> it works
<jhutchins> keto: Of course it does!
<jhutchins> keto: It's actually very handy, I'm quite out of the habit of hand-hacking my web pages now, I just use fish and quanta.
<encrypt128bit> jhutchins: Thanks. heh, if/when i get ubuntu to install i want to be sure im using the best way to handle the system. So, in your opinion would making a 10 gig ext3 root, a 3gig swap and the rest of the space avaible /home ext3 be a wise decision?
<keto> what i do now?
<jhutchins> encrypt128bit: in my experience, it's best to have just / and swap.
<jhutchins> Back up the data in home so reinstalling isn't an issue.
<MrJoey> In the Ubiquity (default) installer, if you use the first partitioning option (like in this dialog:  http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feistydual06rw5.png), and there's a Windows NTFS partition, will it automatically shrink the Windows partition and install Linux in the free space specified?
<encrypt128bit> jhutchins: Thanks
<jhutchins> encrypt128bit: I don't store much in /home/jhutchins, mostly it's on a server symlinked to there.
<jhutchins> encrypt128bit: I've hit a lot of systems that ran out of space in / or /var because they put all the space in the /home partition.
<keto> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras ??
<jhutchins> encrypt128bit: My gentoo samba server at the law office has some wierd symlinks to fix that problem.
<encrypt128bit> jhutchins: Ahh, heheh. good point.
<keto> i did it and works
<jhutchins> Murphy's law says that if you partition, the space you need will be on the wrong partition.
<keto> but it says sun-java6-bin: Depende: sun-java6-jre (= 6-03-0ubuntu2) pero no va a instalarse
<trappist> encrypt128bit_: http://blog.linuxkungfu.org/blog/index.php?/archives/15-My-Partitioning-Preferences.html
<encrypt128bit> thanks trappist
<BluesKaj> keto, maybe #kubuntu-es will help you
<trappist> keto: try, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<jhutchins> !java | keto
<ubotu> keto: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<encrypt128bit> Is there a maximum space you can set your swap to? like, double your ram or what.
<jhutchins> encrypt128bit: It can be whatever you want, rule-of-thumb has been 2x RAM up to 2G.
<trappist> encrypt128bit: there's a maximum you *should* set your swap space to.  that number is hotly debated and depends on how you'll be using the machine, how much ram you have, etc.
<encrypt128bit> Thanks again. Heh
<trappist> encrypt128bit: if you're using a 32bit OS, and your ram+swap exceeds 4GB, you can't use anything more than that.
<jhutchins> If you're going to do something that, say, pokes a 6G video into /tmp, it had better be plenty.
<jhutchins> However, if you actually _use_ more than 2x RAM you'll spend an awful lot of time swapping.
<ScorpKing> root-----: http://www.outkastsolutions.co.za/outkast/index.php?option=com_openwiki&Itemid=45&id=outkafe
<trappist> I like to have 32MB of physical ram and put my swapfile on a samba mount
<trappist> helps prevent boredom
<karl_> when i am installing libc6 i get "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place, /sbin/ldconfig.real: Cannot mmap file /lib/libc.so.6."
<root-----> ScorpKing ok
<karl_> any idea how to reconsile so libc6 will install?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> my first time using kubuntu
<ubuntu> anyone there
<ScorpKing> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu> hey
<TimS> How do I kill pid 16541
<ScorpKing> TimS: sudo kill 16541
<ubuntu> so how do i fix my screen
<TimS> Cheers
<m1fcj> hi all, I have a problem with Compiz, every time I login, if freezes my KDE session, logging in with Gnome, I can see a config which was different than mine
<m1fcj> how do I prevent Compiz from being initialized after I login?
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu: what's wrong with it?
<ScorpKing> m1fcj: look in .kde/Autostart if there isn't a script that starts it when you log in
<m1fcj> ScorpKing: Autosstart directory is virtually empty (apart from a .directory)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Welcome!
<ScorpKing> m1fcj: does it freeze straight away?
<m1fcj> I touched a $HOME/.config/compiz/disable-compiz but didn't work out
<m1fcj> ScorpKing: KDe starts up and loads, when it's loading my session, it attempts to start compiz, after that keyboard and mouse is out of action, CTRL-ALT-Fx doesn't work
<m1fcj> unfortunately it's on wireless so I can't get on to it using ssh either (knetworkmanager kicks in at one point and asks for the key)
<ScorpKing> m1fcj: try - echo "kwin --replace" > .kde/Autostart/disable_compiz.sh
<twosouls82> hehehe
<ScorpKing> m1fcj: and delete that file if it works
<ubuntu> can anyone help me fix my monitor
<ubuntu> i started kubuntu
<ubuntu> but i cant see the left side of the screen
<ScorpKing> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu> 1/5 of the screen
<ubuntu> lol
<m1fcj> attempting that now
<ubuntu> thanks
<ubuntu> so i do i get into administrator mode
<jpatrick> !sudo | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<jpatrick> !kdesudo | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: press alt+f2 and run kcontrol. look uner peripherals --> monitor & display
<m1fcj> nope... didn't work... still ended up with a completely blank scren
<ScorpKing> under*
<ScorpKing> m1fcj: that should have disabled compiz. weird. look on google how to disable it from konsole
<ubuntu> alt + f2 gives me the run command window
<m1fcj> there are no good stuff on the google about disabling it... most of the people are fighting to enable it :)
<m1fcj> completely removing compiz now to see if I can get something back!
<Black_Monkey> woah, it changed to kdesudo in gutsy? O_o
<Black_Monkey> I swear I've still been using kdesu...
<ScorpKing> Black_Monkey: kdesu is linked to kdesudo
<Black_Monkey> ah right
<Black_Monkey> is there any difference between the two?
<m1fcj> ok, someone explain to me why I still have compiz in /usr/bin after purging anything that has compiz in the name? :-)
<athena> hi...what the apt get to update the software? I jjst installed
<ScorpKing> m1fcj: aptitude search compiz and see what's still installed
<athena> well the first thing i want to do is make sure i don't need to use aptitude...i prefer synaptic
<BluesKaj> athena, sudo apt-get update
<ScorpKing> Black_Monkey: in konsole run 'which kdesu' and the ls -l /<where_it_is
<athena> thanks
<ScorpKing> then*
<ScorpKing> Black_Monkey: ls -l /usr/bin/kdesu ;)
<Black_Monkey> just shows me that file...
<ScorpKing> Black_Monkey: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2003-01-05 02:02 /usr/bin/kdesu -> kdesudo
<Black_Monkey> mine doesn't say that
<twosouls82> file /usr/bin/kdesu => /usr/bin/kdesu: symbolic link to `kdesudo'
<Black_Monkey> just shows it as a normal file
<ScorpKing> Black_Monkey: weird. maybe you have it installed
<twosouls82> Black_Monkey: cat /etc/issue
<Black_Monkey> but I mean, is there any difference between feisty's kdesu and gutsy's kdesudo, or just a name change?
<twosouls82> what version do you use?
<Black_Monkey> Ubuntu 7.10 \n \l
<ScorpKing> Black_Monkey: kdesudo has a few changes and is more secure that kdesu
<m1fcj> after some dpkg -P's... now my user can log in...
<Black_Monkey> hm, I don't have kdesudo
<athena> what would i type in to get the synaptic package manager? I think i can do it from there
<ScorpKing> m1fcj: hehe. what else was installed?
<m1fcj> ScorpKing: any idea where KDE stores its compiz config? I suspect it is different than where gnome stores...
<athena> (it was adept, not aptitude i didn't like)
<m1fcj> All bunch of Compiz libraries and core binaries, they're all gone
<slow-motion> n8
<BluesKaj> athena , in the konsole : sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ScorpKing> m1fcj: no idea. try grep -r compiz /home/you/
<m1fcj> hmm, I did find . -iname *compiz* but that's a good idea...
 * ScorpKing doesn't know how to use find..
<BluesKaj> athena, perhaps you need to enable more repositories in your sources.list
<twosouls82> use "find $HOME -iname '*compiz*'"
<athena> again thanks :-)
<m1fcj> naively I thought it must be in a file including the name compiz! :)
<m1fcj> OK, grepping through the home dir now
<m1fcj> (actually I loved compiz, flaky but very flashy :) )
<denis_> Hi, guys. Please, help me. After update to 3.5.9 from this repo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-kde-3.5.9/ubuntu I see / folder on my desktop instead ~/Desktop.
 * ScorpKing figures out how to play widelands..
<Black_Monkey> denis_: in System Settings>About Me>Paths, there is an option to change your desktop folder
<denis_> No, this can't help
<martijn81> denis_: i had that too until i rebootted
<BluesKaj> denis_, the /Documents folder is empty , right ?...dunno why it's there either
<denis_> reboot doesn't help
<denis_> ~/Desktop isn't empty
<BluesKaj> denis_, I have it in my System Menu list..  /Documents
<BluesKaj> Hmm, that /home/user/documents folder is new , and it exists in the system settings path for some reason, but i can't figure out why ?
<BluesKaj> there's no need for it afaik
<tcm> Is some one here runing Kubuntu on a Dell 1420N. If; how well does it run?
<Daisuke_Ido> tcm: yes, and awesome
<Daisuke_Ido> i love my 1420n
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: XDG I think
<Daisuke_Ido> you *will* have problems with svideo out, the 965 drivers aren't perfect yet
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, XDG ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Freedesktop spec
<DaSkreech> You gotta have certain Folders like Desktop, Documents etc
<DaSkreech> Annnnnoying
<BluesKaj> yesssss , annoying ...already have my own desktop folders setup
<BluesKaj> actually the folders you mentioned weren't on my desktop they were in /home/user
<DFlame> Can anyone give me a recommendation on what to use to stream music over a LAN? Cheers
<trappist> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 137 kB, installed size 416 kB
<trappist> DFlame: check out mpd
<DFlame> cheers :)
<DFlame> I'll have a gander
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: /home/user/Desktop /home/user/Documents /home/user/Music etc that's XDG
<DaSkreech> Desktop is one of them
<DaSkreech> Even though KDE4 doesn't even use that any more
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, , that all came with kde 3.5.9 upgrade
 * DaSkreech gets his goose
<Daisuke_Ido> o_O
<Daisuke_Ido> 3.5.9 is out?
<BluesKaj> yup
<twosouls82> Daisuke_Ido: it's in the topic
<BluesKaj> yesterday , Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> twosouls82: i rarely see the topic, but thanks SO much
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> i might check it out
 * BluesKaj deleted all those folders ,cuz din't need 'em
<Daisuke_Ido> la vie boheme!
<BluesKaj> except for the annoying documents folder in ' system menu '
<cry> hi =)
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, things are considerably slower with this so called upgrade :{
<wad> Hi, folks. I have a moment now to try and fix my sound woes. First step seems to be to figure out what hardware I actually have on this laptop. I don't know where to look, however. Help?
<cry> гы епть
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: then i don't feel bad for not using kde anymore
<Daisuke_Ido> !en | cry
<ubotu> cry: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BluesKaj> wad , lspci , look for audio controller in the list
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_   xfce ?
<Daisuke_Ido> gnome
<BluesKaj> then yer on ubuntu...what are ya doing here ? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i like you guys :D
<wad> BluesKaj, thanks!
<BluesKaj> wad, then , k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture,click apply
<orbitize> How can I get KDM to start automatically? When I power up, I first have to log in, then run 'sudo kdm'
<ThomasD> hmm, my laptop wont play mkv files, kaffeine nor vlc and I got libmatroska installed
<twosouls82> orbitize: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm", I guess it will configure start up links for you
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Arwen> ThomasD, what happens?
<orbitize> twosouls82: I have tried that, but it doesnt seem to help
 * DaSkreech hugs Daisuke_Ido
<ThomasD> Arwen: in kaffeine I get a blue sceen and only sound, vlc crashes
<BluesKaj> wad, after setting ALSA , then :  in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key', then set the volume ctrls to 71
<wad> BluesKaj, Thanks!
<jeffy124> hi all. i'm configuring guarddog right now, and it says that a protocol with a blank checkbox means it is blocked. but a checkbox with a cross means the protocol is rejected. what is the difference between blocked and rejected?
 * wad snags all this for future reference
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Why the move?
<Arwen> ThomasD, error log please...
<Daisuke_Ido> as much as i do like kde, gnome is just better integrated
<Arwen> and try MPlayer (self-compiled edition)
<Daisuke_Ido> however, it's not quite as configurable, this is true
<ThomasD> Arwen: hmm I see
<ThomasD> [00000314] ffmpeg decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<Arwen> is it?
<ThomasD> dual core 1.93 Ghz
<Arwen> ok, hmm...
<Arwen> can you upload a sample of the file?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: How is it better integrated?
<ThomasD> Arwen: its 4.6 Gb
<Beren78> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Arwen> if it's Matroska, the first 10MB or some will do
<Arwen> ThomasD,
<twosouls82> orbitize: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586338
<ThomasD> Arwen: and I'm to lazy to mencode it
<twosouls82> the fix might be there
<Arwen> ThomasD, just upload the first 10-20MB
<Arwen> no encoding required
<orbitize> twosouls82: Thank you, I will have a look!
<BluesKaj> ThomasD, perhaps the cpu stepping speed is in effect ...had the same problem , I disabled powernowd (actually I think I removed it )
<ThomasD> BluesKaj: okay, gonna kill it now ^^
<BluesKaj> ThomasD, cpu scaling is a gfood idea if it works but it seems broken in feisty and gutsy
<Arwen> ok, just go ahead and ignore me then...
<ThomasD> thomas@linuxbook:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<ThomasD>  * Stopping powernowd:                                           [ OK ]
<ThomasD> thomas@linuxbook:~$
<emilsedgh> is there any recover tool for deleted files?
<ThomasD> ok lets hope this worked
<emilsedgh> for ext3?
<Arwen> emilsedgh, no orthodox ones, consult a data recovery service
<ThomasD> BluesKaj: still not workin, but I'm gonna try on my desktop later on, I'll try to figure it out then
<ThomasD> thanx Arwen BluesKaj
<jeffy124> i'm configuring guarddog right now, and it says that a protocol with a blank checkbox means it is blocked. but a checkbox with a cross means the protocol is rejected. what is the difference between blocked and rejected?
<jeffy124> one is silently drop, and the other sends an error... right?
<rysiek|pl> guys, who wants a good laugh
<twosouls82> jeffy124: depends on the settings you set on the "Logging" tab
<wad> BluesKaj, I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rysiek|pl> well, hold on to yer chairs... http://msdn.microsoft.com/events/hero/ ;)
<DaSkreech> rysiek|pl: SCO lawyers
<emilsedgh> pf
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: M$'s "Source Force" beats them all
<Arwen> lol
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: "SQL Server Gal" just cracks me up
<Arwen> os-tan ripoff >_>
<Arwen> and I detect some Comic Sans MS on that page
<Black_Monkey> hi, grub's taking ages to boot for me - it shows "Grub loading stage 1.5" for about 30 seconds, then "Grub loading please wait" for another 30, without really doing anything
<jhutchins_lt> Black_Monkey: Does it eventually boot?
<rickest> I detect an entire marketing department that needs to be fired
<Black_Monkey> jhutchins_lt: yeah, boots after that
<Black_Monkey> but it's just a long time for grub to take...
<jhutchins_lt> I think the first thing I'd do is check the disk.
<rysiek|pl> rickest: o rly? ;)
<jhutchins_lt> sudo shutdown -rF now
<Black_Monkey> I've always had this problem, with Fedora and then after wiping the disk to install Ubuntu
<rickest> rysiek|pl: that's just me  :)
<jhutchins_lt> Black_Monkey: What was on it before?
<rysiek|pl> rickest: I detect an entire management that needs to be fired... preferably without the chairs, so that nobody gets hurt ;)
<Black_Monkey> jhutchins_lt: FC5, then Kubuntu 6.06
<jhutchins_lt> Black_Monkey: problem with all of them?
<Black_Monkey> yeah
<rickest> rysiek|pl: safety first. remove chairs, distribute pink slips. I like it
<jhutchins_lt> Black_Monkey: Have you tried lilo instead of grub?
<RogueJediX> Is there a guide for sharing samba shares on kubuntu to windows anywhere?
<Black_Monkey> jhutchins_lt: no, would it be tricky to install lilo?
<rysiek|pl> rickest: yup. and if "SQL Server Gal" is around, just watch for those SQL Injections...
<rysiek|pl> play safe, kids ;)
<rickest> RogueJediX: google for 'ubuntu swat', that might be a good starter
<RogueJediX> Cheers, rickest
<jhutchins_lt> Black_Monkey: Should be pretty much apt-get install lilo, check /etc/lilo.conf, run lilo, reboot.
<Black_Monkey> ok
<rysiek|pl> Black_Monkey: plus, liloconf (or something similar, don't remember right now)
<jhutchins_lt> My guess would be that there's something wrong in hardware, and/or the BIOS is having trouble initializing the drive.
<rysiek|pl> Black_Monkey: upon installing lilo you'll get the info on-screen
<jhutchins_lt> rysiek|pl: That's probably a conf generator.  apt should generate a workable file, I'm not sure.
<Black_Monkey> the only lilo.conf file is /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/lilo.conf
<Black_Monkey> I don't see any info after installing
<Daisuke_Ido> RogueJediX: you're better off installing SFU on the windows side and using NFS, far more reliable in my experience :)
<keto> en español?
<rysiek|pl> !es | keto
<ubotu> keto: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Arwen> hey cool, ext4 will support defragging
<rysiek|pl> Arwen: huh? afaik ext3 "supports" defragging, but it's simply not needed
<Arwen> err... not needed my ass
<Arwen> and ext4 will support in that it will come with an actual defragger
<miladen> How do i uninstall wine apps?
<Arwen> miladen, run the uninstaller
<RogueJediX> Daisuke_Ido: What's SFU? And yeah, Samba is a total pain
<jhutchins_lt> Black_Monkey: Sorry.  Ok, there may be a util called liloconf that generates one, try that.
<Daisuke_Ido> RogueJediX: Services for Unix
<jhutchins_lt> dpkg -configure lilo?
<keto> en español
<Black_Monkey> dpkg-configure: command not found
<jhutchins_lt> Actually, I've run samba for years, I support a small office that replaced their NT server with Gentoo/samba.
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | keto
<ubotu> keto: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Black_Monkey> there's a "lilo-conf" package, puts configuration in kcontrol
<jhutchins_lt> Black_Monkey: That's pretty good.
<Xbehave> compiz seams to be breaking suspend resume is this a known issue? im on intel drivers
<jhutchins_lt> With samba, it helps a lot to use Squid to configure it.
<jhutchins_lt> Squid has links for each config command that jump to the relevant portion of the docs.
<jeffy84963> yay, IRC is now allowed through my firewall :-)
<jeffy84963> bye
<jhutchins_lt> Xbehave: compiz breaking just about anything is pretty much a known issue, but you might find help in #compiz.
<Black_Monkey> jhutchins_lt: so is there anything I'd need to change in that?
<jhutchins_lt> Black_Monkey: I couldn't be sure, I could look at the file it generates.
<jhutchins_lt> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Xbehave> lol thx
<Black_Monkey> :-S it won't let me access lilo.conf...
<Black_Monkey> oh, nvm
<Black_Monkey> jhutchins_lt: http://pastebin.ca/911805
<epland> When i try to run adept i get database error; "Another process is using the packaging system database" but i have closed all other programs, someone know how to fix it?
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix | epland
<ubotu> epland: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jhutchins_lt> Black_Monkey: Ok, did it run lilo?
<epland> ok
<jhutchins_lt> I've got to go feed horses.  To be sure, you can sudo lilo, then just reboot.
<jhutchins_lt> Black_Monkey: I'd consider removing some of the extra kernels too.
<Black_Monkey> ok, thanks
<jhutchins_lt> gtg, bye.
<Black_Monkey> anything below 2.6.22?
<wad> BluesKaj, Okay, so that helped.
<wad> BluesKaj, I can control my sound with the alsamixer
<miladen> How do i run a .sh file?
<wad> KMix is broken, though. Does yours work?
<rickest> miladen: sh name-of-file.sh
<rickest> miladen: or 'chmod +x name-of-file.sh' then './name-of-file.sh'
<hydrogen> better to run it with bash
<hydrogen> as a lot of scripts make silly assumptions that thats really what you mean
<rickest> dash anyone? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> why the change to dash anyway?
<rickest> Daisuke_Ido: it's much faster for many tasks
<Daisuke_Ido> is there something inherently wrong with bash?
<twosouls82> dash is for system scripts, it is faster.. bash is for user scripts.. because most authors of those use Bash specific functions
<Daisuke_Ido> twosouls82: capt. obvious?
<Daisuke_Ido> bash is for user scripts because users use bash.  groundbreaking stuff, that :)
<rickest> [15:58:20]      rickest | Daisuke_Ido: it's much faster for many tasks
<rickest> [15:58:33]  Daisuke_Ido | is there something inherently wrong with bash?
<rickest> I'm guessing he thought you needed a simplified answer
<Daisuke_Ido> rickest: so...  there's nothing *wrong* with bash.
<Daisuke_Ido> i was typing that before you answered :)
<rickest> Daisuke_Ido: no, although some define 'slow' as 'wrong'. depends I suppose
<rickest> ;-)
<Daisuke_Ido> just wondering if the broken installer scripts (lokigames, i'm looking at you) that require bash are worth the improvement acquired in dash
<rickest> Daisuke_Ido: bash has a TON of incredibly useful functionality which most *basic* scripts simply don't need. that's what the whole dash/bash thing is about
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<bobdole102> My KDE system is eating resources off my computer. I'm running a 2.8 ghz machine with 2 gigs of ram and I can barely stay afloat. Help, please.
<rickest> point being all that useful functionality costs dearly in terms of startup time, etc.
<nosrednaekim> bobdole102 » uhh what does "free -m" say?
<bobdole102> nosrednaekim: used: 690, free: 1337
<rickest> Daisuke_Ido: regardless of that, it's practically undebatable that if a script NEEDS bash, it should be '#!/bin/bash' not '#!/bin/sh'
<bobdole102> That's for memory
<nosrednaekim> bobdole102 » thats hardly "sinking"
<Daisuke_Ido> rickest: i agree
<Daisuke_Ido> i guess it's like the kde 4.0 release in a way
<bobdole102> It seems not, but the memory usage on ksysguard is horrible. It's up in the high two millions. My buds computer running t he exact same system and software isn't topping 500000
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, things are going to be broken, but it has to be done at some point.
<Bauldrick> can i get a static ip with knetworkmanager wpa2
<rickest> Daisuke_Ido: whether or not moving *buntu to dash to force that issue is yet another valid debate :)
<dZen|n|> I have trouble with wine, can I update it so i can use xp programs, right now it's only win2000 support on it?
<hydrogen> rickest: well, it shouldn't be #!/bin/bash... as bash is not guaranteed to be in the bin directory
<Daisuke_Ido> dZen|n|: uh...  what?
<JohnFlux> bobdole102: what program is using all the memory?
<JohnFlux> bobdole102: according to ksysguard
<Daisuke_Ido> since when does wine only support win2k?  maybe 4 years ago
<rickest> hydrogen: I disagree. if it uses bash features, it MUST be '#!/bin/bash' meaning bash is a dependency of that script
<bobdole102> kiohttp is running 5 instances of itself with 20000 used each
<hydrogen> dZen|n|: run wineconfig
<hydrogen> rickest: no no no, you completely missed my point
<hydrogen> bash is _not_ required to be located at /bin/bash
<hydrogen> sh is required to be at /bin/sh
<dZen|n|> Daisuke_Ido: wine only supports win2000, I try to install voipbuster and is only supported on xp and vista
<rickest> hydrogen: ahh, yes
<hydrogen> bash can just as easily (and rightly) be installed in /usr/bin
<Daisuke_Ido> dZen|n|: so go into winecfg
<Daisuke_Ido> and click the little dropdown that says windows 2000
<rickest> hydrogen: well there is that 'env' syntax that should do it
<Daisuke_Ido> and change it to xp!
<BluesKaj> wad, sorry i was having some dinner open kmix and enable Master & PCM on the output tab , then CD & IEC playback (if listed) in the Input tab , next make sure Mix & IEC958 (if IEC958 is listed) are enabled in the Switches tab , then click on Settings/Configure Kmix and apply
<twosouls82> hydrogen: is env always at "/usr/bin/env" ?
<rickest> twosouls82: hehe, that's the next logical question
<twosouls82> "#/usr/bin/env bash" would work in that case
<hydrogen> twosouls82:  I think so.. except for when env is network shared and perhaps not availible.. (but that should only occur during bootup when using scripts that depend on whatever /bin/sh is
<rickest> twosouls82: apparently that's more portable than #!/bin/bash but, naturally, it's still not foolproof
<twosouls82> it was just a though
<twosouls82> +t
<Daisuke_Ido> dZen|n|: not to mention, that brings up a problem with the way windows programs are written - if it runs on XP, there's almost no reason (barring some games) that it shouldn't run on 2k.  so...  that's also partly the software author's stupidity for putting in an artificial version limitation
<bobdole102> JohnFlux: I also can't seem to kill the kiohttp processes without them restarting
<Daisuke_Ido> bobdole102: are you using konqueror as your browser?
<JohnFlux> bobdole102: close konqueror maybe?
<miladen> i just installed crossover but i have no idea how to start it? i dont know where it is
<Daisuke_Ido> oiy
<Daisuke_Ido> miladen: did you buy it?
<miladen> yea
<Daisuke_Ido> because if you did you got ripped off
<miladen> why?
<bobdole102> JohnFlux and Daisuke_Ido: Konquerer isn't running
<Daisuke_Ido> wine will do the same thing just fien
<Daisuke_Ido> fine*
<Daisuke_Ido> what are you trying to run
<miladen> no its because i have an app wine cant run
<miladen> Portrait Professional
<dZen|n|> Daisuke_Ido: ok
<dZen|n|> when I run wineconfig it tells me that wine isn't installed :p
<dZen|n|> But it is
<hydrogen> try asking in #kcrossover miladen ?
<Daisuke_Ido> winecfg, not wineconfig
<miladen> #kcrossover
<miladen> oops
<twosouls82> nice mistake :)
<miladen> hehe
<miladen> sorry
<miladen> YES!
<miladen> crossover did the trick even though wine couldnt do it :D
<miladen> but i still know wine is nicer ;)
<tcm> Daisuke_Ido: What hardware did you get for your dell 1420N?
 * BluesKaj watches for total moon eclipse from the window by my desk ...well in about 2 1/2 hrs  :)
<Flare183> BluesKaj: yeah me too
<BluesKaj> cool eh , Flare183
<Flare183> BluesKaj: yeah you in eastern standard time?
<BluesKaj> yup
 * nosrednaekim whispers that its called a "Lunar eclipse" and ducks
<Flare183> same here
<karthikp> So, when does it start, again?
<|Ange|us|> guys
<Flare183> |Ange|us|: yes?
<Flare183> crap
<Flare183> g2g bbl
<|Ange|us|> i want to make a script which runs ffmpeg -i origin.mp3 -ac 1 -ab 12 -ar 8000 destination.amr , but uses kdialog to input origina.mp3 and destination.amr
<|Ange|us|> any help?
 * karthikp googles for when the eclipse starts...
 * BluesKaj assumes nosrednaekim talks the lune when referring to the moon ...like a full lune , not a full moon  , or a blue lune  :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj » lol
<BluesKaj> 8:43 EST
<karthikp> Cool.
<karthikp> Lunar eclipses are slower than solar ones, generally.
<nosrednaekim> its cloudy here.... and snowing
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, it's going to be visible all night
<karthikp> So, I supose checking up around ten would be nice (Eastern).
<karthikp> http://sunearth.gsfc.nasa.gov/eclipse/lunar.html
<BluesKaj> yeah Flare183, nosrednaekim , very cold & clear evening here in Ontario , so the eclipse should be quite a sight
<BluesKaj> karthikp, yeah ,that'll be the full eclipse , 10pm
<Flare183> yeah
<Flare183> i'm eating supper
<Dr_willis> We was supposed to get 1 inch of snow here.. got about 5
<BluesKaj> snowing in kentucky eh ...that jet stream still dipping down
<ForzaPalermo> anyone have any idea how to get port 5900 to work with x11vnc instead of 5901, it used to work, but now its display 0, port 5901
<ForzaPalermo> i would like to kill that pid so to speak
<BluesKaj> ForzaPalermo, router ?
<ForzaPalermo> BluesKaj, yes have one, and have everything set for port 5900
<ForzaPalermo> now x11vnc uses port 5901 display :1
<ForzaPalermo> i think there i s away to kill dispaly 0 to use it again?
<BluesKaj> port forward TCP port 5901 in port mapping on your router settings page, if you have access
<ForzaPalermo> i do, but i dont want 5901
<ForzaPalermo> i want it to be 5900
<Dragnslcr> Unless you've specified x11vnc to use display :0, it's probably starting a new display
<ForzaPalermo> Dragnslcr, right
<michael> Hey all, konqueror is crashing my session, how do i go about filing a bug report?
<Dragnslcr> You might also have something else already listening on port 5900
<ForzaPalermo> but i want  it back to display :0 , not display :1
<ForzaPalermo> how can i kill whats listning on port 5900
<Daisuke_Ido> let's see, it's using one port up and one display up...  is it already running?
<Dragnslcr> sudo netstat -ltp
<Dragnslcr> See if something is already using 5900
<michael> as soon as i go to "view" then "most often visited" i see a menu, full width, blank, then, session crashes. anyone know? i'm using kubuntu 7.10, kde 3.5.9
<BluesKaj> maybe there's 2 instances of x11vnc running
<ForzaPalermo> tcp 6 - sshd
<ForzaPalermo> ssh?
<ForzaPalermo> can it be that
<ForzaPalermo> i tried configuring a ssh tunnel along time ago to no avail
<Dragnslcr> Could be, if you tried setting up a tunnel for VNC
<ForzaPalermo> do i uninstall ssh?
<ForzaPalermo> or can i stop it from using that port
<Dragnslcr> You should be able to just kill the process
<ForzaPalermo> lol
<ForzaPalermo> that did it
<root-----> is there any app (else than screen saver) that can be run as system service and locks screen and a password has to be given to unlock. (not the user pwd)?
<ForzaPalermo> thanks guys, i guess i should uninstall openssh
<ForzaPalermo> and all that stuff since i couldnt get it to work
<tcm_> root-----: search for xlock
<root-----> tcm_ ya. i have it but it asks for the current user s pwd
<root-----> tcm_ i have xlockmore
<tcm_> root-----: what do you want it to do?
<root-----> tcm_ http://pastebin.com/m4a948402   3.
<BluesKaj> TV with wifey ..BBL to watch eclipse :)
#kubuntu 2008-02-21
<keto> i download firefox from google pack i like to intall it on kubuntu anyone has an idea how?
<SlimeyPete> why not just use apt-get/adept?
<keto> actually i have an icon firefox2.0.0 on my desskkktop
<SlimeyPete> "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<SlimeyPete> job done.
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<SlimeyPete> even
<niall_> ;)
<SlimeyPete> <-- used to use Debian ;)
<sMonk> stdin: Hello!
<mike18> i'm using kubuntu 7.04 > fresh install last night. I used Adept-Manager to get nvidia-glx-new driver for my Nvidia GeForce 7600 GT. It says it's installed, but in my xorg.conf it's using "nv" and I don't see any Nvidia GUI for changing any settings
<ForzaPalermo> hey when is kde 4 gonna acutall ybe functional
<ForzaPalermo> it is so hard to use now
<Daisuke_Ido> ForzaPalermo: i would wait for 4.1
<swatto> hi all
<nosrednaekim> all hail the Ibex!
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> also known as 8.10
<Arwen> Ibex?
 * Arwen is listening to Portal: Still Alive by Jonathan Coulton & GlaDOS on The Orange Box [Amarok]
<Arwen> "for the good of all of us... except the ones who are dead"
<WeedGrinch> I have my website setup at http://localhost/vanduski.com   How do i make it so my site can be view from my ip address?
<xxBasYxx> hi, where can i found list of profesional sound cards with good support and software for ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nosrednaekim> WeedGrinch » you need to use dyndns
<WeedGrinch> ok ty
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, or just regular DNS
<WeedGrinch> Well, eventually i want my domain to point to it
<nosrednaekim> Arwen » but then I think you'd have to pay to have a static IP and all
<WeedGrinch> how would i do that/
<WeedGrinch> How do i make my DNS for my domain point to my localhost site?
<NickPresta> WeedGrinch, forward port 80 to your machine, use your IP address. See if that works. If that works, create an account on dyndns.com and create a mask for your site (I like .ath.cx)
<WeedGrinch> How do i forward ports?
<WeedGrinch> on ubuntu
<Arwen> I like .boldlygoingnowhere.org :-P
<Arwen> WeedGrinch, you usually configure your router to do that
<NickPresta> heh
<WeedGrinch> no router, modem
<minterior> hello. I have a question about bash scripts: how can i pass all the received parameters in one script.sh to another binary execution?
<Arwen> no need, firewall is off by default
<WeedGrinch> when i view my ip, i get my modem settings login
<NickPresta> WeedGrinch, usually, 192.168.1.1. Input password, find your router on (http://portforward.com/) and forward port 80 to your machine (192.168.1.100 or what ever)
<WeedGrinch> ok ty
<thechris> I need help getting a microphone working
<Israphel> :O
<keto> en español
<keto> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vanchuck> I'm trying to get my keyboard's "next track" and "prev track" to work with Amarok... I have the keys mapped to the proper keys, and the shortcuts are set up properly in Amarok
<vanchuck> if Amarok has focus, the keys work, but otherwise they don't
<Israphel> try using KeyTouch
<Israphel> I use keytouch
<Israphel> its works great
<vanchuck> The alternate keys are Win+B and Win+Z, and those work fine globally, but just not the XF86MediaNext/Prev :-\
<vanchuck> ok, will give it a try, thx :-)
<WeedGrinch> Ok i tried to forward port 80 useing portforwarding.com and it wont work :(
<WeedGrinch> i still get my router login, and for other people it times out
<WeedGrinch> Any other way i can do this?
<Israphel> keytouch has a lot of keyboards models
<Israphel> or you can configure manually
<mali> guys I am having trouble with my webcam I am getting "can`t connect to the video device (/dev/video0) when I try to run camorama
<Israphel> search about the model
<Israphel> of the cam
<keto> how ti install sun-java6-plugin??
<Israphel> download the installer from the page
<mali> It was running after I recompiled the gspca but stopped after restart
<nosrednaekim> vanchuck » did you use global shortcuts (in amarok)
<Dragnslcr> keto- it should be listed in Adept if you have all the repositories enabled
<Fritzel> I'm attempting to install Kubuntu, however I have an issue with my cdrom that I am not able to resolve, so as an alternative I'm trying to find a way to install Kubuntu off of a USB flash drive, can anyone point me in the proper direction for setting up the usb drive to do that?
<keto> i try the adept but it close by itself
<Israphel> in the setup of your pc
<Israphel> select usb-hdd
<Israphel> in the boot sequence
<vanchuck> nosrednaekim: yes... for example for next track, there are 2 shortcuts, one is Win+B, the other is XF86AudioNext
<vanchuck> Win+B works fine globally, but XF86AudioNext doesn't... it only works if Amarok has focus
<nosrednaekim> vanchuck » odd
<vanchuck> tried changing the order of the 2, to no avail
<vanchuck> nosrednaekim: yeah, my only though is that some other program or util is intercepting it, but I can't find it anywhere... KDE menu has no such shortcuts, neither does any other media program I have installed
<vanchuck> my only thought*
<nosrednaekim> vanchuck » huh..... XF86AudioNext works fine here.
<Israphel> use Keytouch
<Israphel> sudo apt-get install keytouch
<Fritzel> nevermind found the site I was thinking of pendrivelinux.com
<vanchuck> Israphel: setting up keytouch now-- doesn't have my keyboard so doing it manually :-)
<Israphel> good
<Israphel> i have the genius luxmate
<Israphel> but i also tried with a nimitz
<Israphel> (not in the list)
<Israphel> and it worked
<WeedGrinch> OK, i got it so http://10.0.0.7/ points  to my server instead of logging in to my modem settings, now what do i do??
<arce> hi
<tcm_> arce: hi
<arce> ???
<brhsh_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<me> Hi there, is there a command that can list all currently open files and which application is using the file?
<keto> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're in the northern hemisphere and it's dark and clear, you might want to step outside for a bit :)
<fignew> OUTSIDE??!?
<Daisuke_Ido> i know, it's scary
<Daisuke_Ido> but hey, total lunar eclipse :)
<DZEJMS007> prica ko hrvatski
<DZEJMS007> need some info
<scaz0r> hi
<scaz0r> can someone help me out here whit a problem ?
<NickPresta> scaz0r, what sort of problem?
<scaz0r> im newbie, i installed yesterday for first time linux
<scaz0r> i have no sound
<NickPresta> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gtt> how do i disable an action that occurs when a blank disc is automatically inserted in KDE?
<gtt> permanently and a temp-disable over-ride keystroke would be great....
<scaz0r> well... i have tried some things
<NickPresta> make sure ARTS is running by following those instructions, scaz0r. Then, use this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#head-e84f006dcbea90e29447ef97f32af397487fe7fb  Make sure your audio channel is not muted.
<scaz0r> i think it is not
<scaz0r> first time i runned linux i got only noise
<scaz0r> and then i have installed a driver
<scaz0r> at least now it is mute
<scaz0r>  i was reading
<scaz0r> and think this is my solution
<scaz0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587694&page=2
<scaz0r> but..
<scaz0r> i do not know how to do it
<NickPresta> gtt, Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol" (without quotes). Click on Peripherals > Storage Media > Under Medium Types change the selection to Blank CD > Add an Action
<NickPresta> scaz0r, that thread is about resolution problems in GNOME
<scaz0r> mmmm
<scaz0r> ok
<NickPresta> nevermind, I see the section about sound, further down. I don't think you need to do that
<NickPresta> Have you tried all the possible solutions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<icanhasadmin> and do you have a toshiba laptop? :P
<scaz0r> no
<scaz0r> gateway t6815
<scaz0r> thx
<scaz0r> i will try on those things
<icanhasadmin> Yeah, follow that link, you'll get it working
<scaz0r> thx guys
<scaz0r> another thing
<scaz0r> what is the difference between the live cd and the 4gb one?
<sca344> newb alert. how come i can not play video in kaffiene
<frank23> sca344: what are you tring to playÉ
<frank23> ?
<sca344> a dvd
<frank23> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<frank23> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sca344> it says: no plugin found to handle this resource dvd:///dev/hdc
<frank23> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<frank23> sca344: look there ^
<frank23> sca344: there is no dvd support by default
<sca344> thank you
<sca344> i am able to play the dvd in mplayer but it makes a wierd noise
<sca344> like am radio and you hit the gas peddle.. that sound
<[b]b_> quick Q: append beginnign and end of file { /s/^$/ n/ } ?
<[b]b_> sed
<Stoffer> does anyone have any idea why gparted and the windows disk manager keep failing to format my maxtor external hard drive in NTFS?
<Stoffer> and if I format it ext2, is there any special tags I need to set in mkfs.ext2 to get windows to recognize it and be able to write to it?
<nosrednaekim> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<nosrednaekim> Stoffer » not that I know of
<Stoffer> well, I'd rather not have to install that driver on the several windows machines I'm planning to connect this hdd to, as they're not mine
<intelikey> is this one of those typical things where open source is expected to bend over backwards and go the extra mile to acomadate propritary thinking ?
<AndreSTC> im running kubuntu 7.10, is there a problem if i install gparted?(from gnome)
<intelikey> sorry i did just arrive.  and don't know what's the first half of that.
<intelikey> AndreSTC nope.  not at all.
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- reading ext3 drives from Windows
<intelikey> AndreSTC there is also qtparted
<AndreSTC> intelikey oh, i talked to you last night.
<intelikey> im sorry
<AndreSTC> intelikey qtparted is pretty much the same thing?
<intelikey> pretty much
<AndreSTC> okay
<intelikey> parted is the app and qt/g.parted are frontends    i think
<icanhasadmin> anyone familiar with dsdts?
<intelikey> i haven't actually studied that one out tho
<intelikey> Stoffer vfat can natively be read/writen by both M$ and linux
<AndreSTC> intelikey do u remember me? im the one with the 2 partitions, 1 with 5gb and one with 50gb
<Stoffer> intelikey, yes, but vfat has a 2gb file size max
<intelikey> no "drivers" needed
<AndreSTC> intelikey i wanted to get them together
<intelikey> Stoffer you have to compromise something.
<Stoffer> intelikey, I need something bigger
<Stoffer> intelikey, shouldn't ext2 work?
<intelikey> Stoffer ext3 is ext2+journal   so if ext3 is out then ext2 is out
<Stoffer> lame
<Stoffer> someone said windows can read ext2
<intelikey> AndreSTC yes indeed
<intelikey> it can   with a driver
<Stoffer> ic
<Stoffer> I just don't understand why nothing will format this drive in NTSC
<Stoffer> not even windows
<intelikey> the driver is free and easily found on the net
<Stoffer> yeah, I might have to do that
<Stoffer> especially since i'll probably only need it once
<Stoffer> or would it be easier to use 7zip to break up any files larger than 2gb and just use vfat?
<intelikey> easy is as easy does
<Stoffer> indeed...
 * Stoffer hates NTFS with a passion
<Stoffer> !ext2
 * intelikey has the same passion for windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> well, it won't format in ntsc because that's a tv format
<intelikey> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Arwen> hating Windows is very irrational, but..
<Stoffer> Daisuke_Ido, well played
<neville_> Hate Microsoft, not Windows
<intelikey> Arwen ok.  i'm irrational    you point ?
<icanhasadmin> wait, someone is formatting a tv?
<Stoffer> I'll probably format with ext3, and put that driver on my thumb drive
<oloughlin75> intelikey is irrational?!
<Arwen> [22:22] <ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org <-- we're recommending GPL violating software?
<intelikey> neville_ what part of windows can you seperate from windows ?
<intelikey> !ot > intelikey
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe
<AndreSTC> intelikey do u know whats means the Active Status shown on qparted, on 1 of the partitions?
<oloughlin75> Arwen: does that work very very well?!?!
<AndreSTC> qtparted*
<Arwen> AndreSTC, active == bootable
<neville_> What sort of a question is that
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: agreed, we should at most be recommending vfat :\
<Arwen> oloughlin75, it's more properly an ext2 driver. If you crash Windows, you will want to boot Linux and fsck it.
<intelikey> AndreSTC probably that the fs is mounted and thus not safe to alter it.
 * Stoffer will format his thumb drive in PAL
<Arwen> it also offers no filesystem security
<nosrednaekim> PAL? lol
<nosrednaekim> try NTSC
<Arwen> hehe, 25fps filesystems ftw
<oloughlin75> Arwen: i mean is it stable enough to put my entire music collection on my linux partition and access it through windows solely to sync my zune?
<Daisuke_Ido> as long as you have the proper SCART adapter to go between the drive and the pc, you're okay
<Arwen> stable? heck yeah
<Arwen> secure? heck nop
<intelikey> Arwen oh was he asking about boot flag   heh i missed that.
<oloughlin75> security isn't an isue
<Arwen> go fer it then
<Daisuke_Ido> oloughlin75: vfat.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's music, you won't be using >2gb files
<AndreSTC> intelikey thats seted on my 5GB partition. so i can copy everything that is in the other partition, format it, and give more size to the active partition?
<Daisuke_Ido> and you won't have to screw with the driver on the windows side, or the linux side
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, dunno, there's a new tendency to rip albums as single files
<intelikey> AndreSTC boot flag = active   means that bios will try to boot that partition if the MBR is a standard M$ mbr
<Arwen> so you don't really know
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: even in mp3, at the highest bitrate, that's what, a max of 280mb?
<Daisuke_Ido> even flac would be less than 1gb
<Arwen> FLAC would give you a max of 700MB
<Arwen> but if it were a multi-disc album...
<keto> i download the java jre-6u3-linux-i586.bin any one knows how can i install it?
<Arwen> keto, ./file.bin I think
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's a multi-disc album it would be ripped as multiple files :)
<Arwen> true
<oloughlin75> Daisuke_Ido: so vfat works with windows and vista? So ill make 4 partitions, windows, swap, ext3, and vfat? :)
<keto> it is lika an icon on my desktop
<yurimxpxman> how do you redirect standard output to two files?
<Daisuke_Ido> oloughlin75: that would work well
<oloughlin75> oooo :D
<default_op> I have a filename.RPM.BIN file, how do I open it or get it associated with Adept or other installer?
<oloughlin75> Daisuke_Ido: thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> oloughlin75: vfat = fat32, which windows has supported for years
<oloughlin75> same thing?
<Arwen> default_op, that's only part of an RPM. Don't touch it, it's b0rk3d.
<Arwen> oloughlin75, yes.
<default_op> Arwen: but I got it off Java site.
<Arwen> o.O
<intelikey> vfat != fat32     vfat = fat{12,16,32}
<default_op> Arwen: it's marked on thier web page as rpm.bin too.  it's JRE
<intelikey> the exact fat is determined by disk size
<Arwen> but it usually creates a 32-bit FAT
<intelikey> or rather fs size
<hydrogen> you're fat.
<oloughlin75> intelikey: its accessible in windows either way right?
<keto> .<Arwen> keto, ./file.bin I think it says the file doesnt exist!
<mneptok> oloughlin75: use ext3 and the Windows ext3 driver.
<intelikey> yes unless  you run it on a floppy where it creats fat12 or a <32m fs where it makes fat16
<intelikey> and oloughlin75 yes fat is windows
<Arwen> keto, clearly you replace "file" with the actual name of the file
<intelikey> or rather fat is M$
<intelikey> M$=fat
<oloughlin75> Sounds safer to have al my media on a separate partition for either OS
<intelikey> :)
<mneptok> keto: why are you installing Java by hand?
<mneptok> oloughlin75: use ext3 for that
<oloughlin75> mneptok: ill just use vfat so i dont need any drivers for windows
<mneptok> oloughlin75: far less likely to have data corruption and you don;t have the 4GB file size limit
<nosrednaekim> nah.... vfat is better for that sort of thing
<mneptok> nosrednaekim: no, it's not
<oloughlin75> mneptok: mp3 and such are noever going to be more than 4GB
<mneptok> but hey, i just work here. waht do i know? :P
<nosrednaekim> mneptok » well can we agree to disagree?
<nosrednaekim> work where?
<hydrogen> gut$y gibbon :/
<mneptok> nosrednaekim: you can. i'm still right. ;)
<mneptok> nosrednaekim: Canonical
<intelikey> i personally like the fact that power off doesn't hose vfat unless you are writing    (it will any fs that's being writen to)
<nosrednaekim> oh. ^_^
<keto> <mneptok> keto: why are you installing Java by hand? what is a better way?
<oloughlin75> keto: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mneptok> keto: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<oloughlin75> keto: its under the add/remove programs
<oloughlin75> or apt-get works :/ :)
<oloughlin75> mneptok: whats wrong with vfat, or why would ext3 be better?
<mneptok> oloughlin75: ext3 is journalled, as more robust repair and recovery utilities, and is far more fault tolerant.
<mneptok> *has
<oloughlin75> mneptok: does the ext3 thing read and write?
<oloughlin75> the driver for windows
<mneptok> oloughlin75: of course
<oloughlin75> alrighty
<mneptok> oloughlin75: http://fs-driver.org
<AndreSTC> intelikey how do i copy everything from partition sda3 to sda1?
<mneptok> AndreSTC: are they mounted?
<Daisuke_Ido> mneptok: gpl violators.
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: think i should just install hardy?
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » no :)
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: why? :)
<oloughlin75> im reinstalling anyway
<intelikey> lol ^5 diasuke
<Daisuke_Ido> mneptok: vfat is a perfectly safe and perfectly sane solution for sharing music between linux and windows.
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » why? just shrink the partition
<mneptok> Daisuke_Ido: huh?
<keto> oloughlin75> keto: its under the add/remove programs
<hydrogen> not using windows is a much saner solution
<hydrogen> I must say
<keto> can you tell me where?
<icanhasadmin> agreed
<mneptok> keto: where *what*?
<AndreSTC> [mneptok]: yes
<oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: im going to start fresh with vista and kubuntu
 * nosrednaekim wispers "perfectly free"
<nosrednaekim> oloughlin75 » ah..well ok, I guess you could give hardy a shot
<keto> how to  isntal kubuntu restricted extras
<mneptok> AndreSTC: do you want a bit-for-bit partition clone or just copy the files?
<mneptok> keto: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<oloughlin75> keto: do what mneptokjust said
<AndreSTC> mneptok heres what i want...
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen: agreed, not using windows is the best solution, but if you're going to use windows, why screw with proprietary ext2 drivers on the windows side when both support vfat out of the box?
<AndreSTC> mneptok i have 2 partitions... one with 5gb(almost full). and one with the /home directory(50gb free). I want to know if there is a way to put them together.
<mneptok> Daisuke_Ido: because ext3 is a more relilient and robust filesystem?
<mneptok> Daisuke_Ido: and i wouldn't be so sure that that driver violates the GPL
<mneptok> *resilient
<AndreSTC> mneptok i dont know why everyting is going to the 5gb partition, lol x.x
<oloughlin75> ill be back in a few hours all. see ya!
<mneptok> AndreSTC: df -h and pastebin the results
<gtt> NickPresta: whoah... thanks!
<NickPresta> gtt, :)
<AndreSTC> mneptok http://rafb.net/p/3A6cvM34.html
<mneptok> AndreSTC: the 5GB partition is your root. that's why.
<AndreSTC> [mneptok]: is there a way to fix that without loosing everything?
<cesarIII> backup?
<AndreSTC> not really an easy option >.>
<intelikey> !gparted | AndreSTC the gparted CD "might"
<ubotu> AndreSTC the gparted CD "might": GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<mneptok> AndreSTC: first, it's "losing." "loose" and "loosing" rhyme with "goose" and "goosing". sorry, pet peeve.
<intelikey> don't loose your attention on that mneptok
<mneptok> AndreSTC: the best bet is to backup your ~/, do a clean install and set up an LVM /home on those 2 physical drives.
<icanhasadmin> That's funny. My pet peeve is people using the words "pet peeve"
<AndreSTC> mneptok no other way?
<mneptok> icanhasadmin: so commit suicide.
<mneptok> AndreSTC: there are, but they involve far more time and effort.
<hydrogen> thats an interesting way tro handle it..
<gtt> anyone know why i'm unable to change colors for my fonts in Quanta+ ?
<hydrogen> I've gotta agree pet peeve is a fairly silly phrase
<mneptok> hydrogen: well, when you say "pet peeve" yourself in a rant against the words "pet peeve" ...
<mneptok> ;)
<hydrogen> okay
<AndreSTC> [mneptok]: and with gparted, as intelikey sugested?
<hydrogen> let me rephrase
<hydrogen> I get kinda pissed off when people use that phrase liberally
<hydrogen> :-)
 * hydrogen goes to get dinner
<mneptok> AndreSTC: i'd use the alternate CD to do the install, and use its partiioner.
<toyo|desk> hey all what could be the problem if I have a kubuntu machine that cannot browse samba shares unless I type in the ip address of the box manually
<toyo|desk> is there just a package missing or config issue
<icanhasadmin> I like everyone. and love. and pie. and ubuntu. lets hug
 * icanhasadmin offers hugs to all
 * icanhasadmin hears a cricket
<toyo|desk> like if I click on remote places and then samba shares nothing on my net shows up
<intelikey> toyo|desk sounds like a dns issue   but i'm not the network specialest
<toyo|desk> but if I go in and type smb://10.0.1.41/ the shares are there
<intelikey> nor the spelling one.
<toyo|desk> hmm
<mneptok> toyo|desk: DNS server on your local network?
<toyo|desk> well the funny thing is I can resolve internet addresses no prob
<RangdeBasanti> hhi
<toyo|desk> mneptok, yeah
<intelikey> toyo|desk local not inet
<RangdeBasanti> is this channel ownned by kubuntu?
<mneptok> toyo|desk: tell it to stop hijacking unresolvable names
<toyo|desk> I can see everything on this kubuntu machine just not the other
<toyo|desk> mneptok, hu
<nosrednaekim> RangdeBasanti » after a fashion... yes
<coreymon77> RangdeBasanti: no, this is not official canonical owned channel
<coreymon77> RangdeBasanti: this is community owned and run
<RangdeBasanti> why its writen official then
<RangdeBasanti> what community
<coreymon77> but unless im mistaken, its canonical sanctioned
<intelikey> coreymon77 ?   unofficial channels on freenode are ##blah  not #blah
<icanhasadmin> because it's the official community owned and run channel
<RangdeBasanti> ah ic
<RangdeBasanti> what is the community. who owns it
<toyo|desk> hmm brb I am going to just start comparing settings between these computers
<icanhasadmin> no one
<icanhasadmin> that's why it's a community
<mneptok> RangdeBasanti: are you from India?
<RangdeBasanti> yes
<icanhasadmin> it's like the federal reserve, someone owes it, but no one knows who
<mneptok> RangdeBasanti: who "owns" Hinduism?
<RangdeBasanti> no body
<mneptok> same principle
<joe_> why i cannot install flashplayer on konqueror
<RangdeBasanti> ic
<RangdeBasanti>  :)
<intelikey> /msg chanserv info #kubuntu
<RangdeBasanti> i have a question. can i ask?
<mneptok> RangdeBasanti: you just did.
 * intelikey begs to differ.
<RangdeBasanti> an other? :)
<intelikey> /msg chanserv info #kubuntu
<mneptok> you mean yet another after that one?
<nosrednaekim> RangdeBasanti » you are runing out
<RangdeBasanti> ya
<RangdeBasanti>  how to do some thing that automatically checks wheather a proccess has not been runing for a specified time. if it isnt, runs it and logs in a file that it has made it run.?
<mneptok> RangdeBasanti: nope, sorry, you reeached quota. thanks for shopping!
<toyo|desk> hmm
<mneptok> man, that guy's tough.
<toyo|desk> is there a firewall built into kubuntu
<toyo|desk> maybe thats causing it
<toyo|desk> :/
<coreymon77> mneptok: why did you kick yourself
<mneptok> coreymon77: because she's not here to do it for me.
<coreymon77> huh?
<coreymon77> whos not where?
<hunshad> why i cannot install flashplayer on konqueror
<mneptok> hunshad: parce-ce que Adobe deteste les Quebecois.
<hunshad> Oo
<coreymon77> ...?
<mneptok> hunshad: it's a known issue with the current oackage. :)
<mneptok> *package
<coreymon77> mneptok: whats with the quebec/french bit
<coreymon77> adobe hates quebecers?
<mneptok> coreymon77: hunshad is from Quebec. as am i.
<hunshad> yes
<coreymon77> well, there not the only ones :p
<coreymon77> just kidding
<hunshad> T_T
<coreymon77> but really, they arent
<coreymon77> ;)
<hunshad> je suppose que tu es francais mneptop
<hunshad> mneptok
<mneptok> hunshad: /j #ubuntu-qc itou
<mneptok> hunshad: non, je suis au Etats-Unis.
<coreymon77> umm, im canadian too
<RangdeBasanti_> nos
<mrnotproper> french canadian too
<coreymon77> i understand most of what you are saying
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> not french canadian
<RangdeBasanti_> mneptok coreymon77 i was disconected
<mrnotproper> hehe yep ;)
<mneptok> tabernak, les Quebecois sont en force en #kubuntu ce soir.
<RangdeBasanti_>  how to do some thing that automatically checks wheather a proccess has not been runing for a specified time. if it isnt, runs it and logs in a file that it has made it run.?
<coreymon77> mneptok: no kidding
<coreymon77> mneptok: it must be due to the eclipse
<hunshad> lol
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti do you mean a daemonized process ?
<coreymon77> :D
<mneptok> i can see that *right* out my window
<mneptok> an eclipse, and lovel Blvd. Rene-Levesque Ouest
<mneptok> *lovely
<hunshad> ok et pis pour mon problème de konqueror tu me disais qu'il y avait un paquet qui gérait tout ca?
<hunshad> sérieux j'y connais rien
<hunshad> je cherche sur google mais
<coreymon77> typical quebeccers, cant spell in english
<mneptok> hunshad: pour assistance en Francais, c'est plus bon en #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-qc
<hunshad> i will try
<coreymon77> hunshad: you typically speak english here
<RangdeBasanti_> am i not supposed to ask questions here         ?
<BluesKaj> canadian here as well , northern ontario ...the eclipse was a bit of a bust ...moon was too high in the sky ...loked really small from here
<mneptok> RangdeBasanti_: of course you may.
<coreymon77> RangdeBasanti_: yes you are
<RangdeBasanti_> how to do some thing that automatically checks wheather a proccess has not been runing for a specified time. if it isnt, runs it and logs in a file that it has made it run.?
<coreymon77> RangdeBasanti_: but you only have a certain quota each day
<RangdeBasanti_> coreymon77 how much can i ask?
<coreymon77> RangdeBasanti_: which you have used up by asking if you can ask questions
<RangdeBasanti_> coreymon77 oh no :(
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<coreymon77> im just kidding
<hunshad> how i can run flash player with konqueror ?
<RangdeBasanti_> coreymon77 you were joking ?
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti do you mean a daemonized process ?
<coreymon77> RangdeBasanti_: yes
<RangdeBasanti_> coreymon77  :)
<RangdeBasanti_> coreymon77 so what can i do
<coreymon77> RangdeBasanti_: just stop asking to ask questions, just ask your question
<intelikey> or do you want an answer,   maybe you just wanted ot ask.
<mneptok> hunshad: the Flash installer is broken for Konq rright now, IIRC
<mneptok> !flash
 * RangdeBasanti_ nodes
<RangdeBasanti_> how to do some thing that automatically checks wheather a proccess has not been runing for a specified time. if it isnt, runs it and logs in a file that it has made it run.?
 * intelikey nodes
<coreymon77> eh?
<RangdeBasanti_> what?
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hunshad> have you some problem with quebeccer mneptok
<mneptok> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<Stoffer> Hazaa!  Victory!
<BluesKaj> sacktime ...nite all
 * Stoffer has something that works now
<RangdeBasanti_> does no one knows         ?
<Stoffer> ext2 + the ext2 windows driver will work, so I'm set.  Thanks ppl
<coreymon77> Stoffer: yay, congratulations, now you can actually use linux! :P
<coreymon77> RangdeBasanti_: i really dont understand your question
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti communication has to be two way.
<Stoffer> coreymon77, pfft, I use linux 24/7, it's just that files i'm copying are from ppl who use windows 150 miles away
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti do you mean a daemonized process ?
<keto> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti do you just need a sleep command in a shell script ?
 * Stoffer is sooo over Windows
<coreymon77> RangdeBasanti_: the thing that does this when that happens is not very descriptive
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti or maybe you have some more information that we need.
<coreymon77> RangdeBasanti_: if you know what i mean
<RangdeBasanti_> coreymon77 how to do some thing that automatically checks wheather a proccess (say amsn) has not been runing for a specified time (say 2 hours). if it isnt, it is runt and it should be loged in a file that it has made it run.  coreymon77 intelikey
<coreymon77> intelikey: any ideas?
<RangdeBasanti_> for the last 2 hrs* ?
<intelikey> coreymon77 not unless he is asking about a daemon that can track runtimes of an app.
<coreymon77> intelikey: and then force it to run if it isnt?
<RangdeBasanti_> wel, how to make a daemon then?
<RangdeBasanti_> coreymon77 yes
<intelikey> and i would think that a shell warper would cover that.
<coreymon77> anywho
<RangdeBasanti_> shell warper ? whats that
 * intelikey thinks that shell scripts will cover everything....
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey how?
<RangdeBasanti_> can you give me a script
<kristianP> En español??
<coreymon77> showery-/snacky-/makey lunch for tomorrow/sleepy- time
<coreymon77> !ES
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hunst> hi everyone
 * RangdeBasanti_ gives a closer idea. "monit" an app that does it. i just came to know about it. i just came to know about it. it this the one iam looking for?
<coreymon77> shmeh?
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti lets say you wanted a warper to keep you from running /bin/ls more often than one minute.     mv /bin/ls /bin/ls.real ;echo '#!/bin/sh\n' > /bin/ls ;chmod 755 /bin/ls       and then edit /bin/ls  adding a line to make a time stamp file when it runs and a line to check the timestamp and a line to run it.
 * mneptok tootles off for home
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey what the hell did you just said. iam new in linux
<intelikey> i said "the tower of bable,  remember"
<RangdeBasanti_> :(
<intelikey> we obvously speak different languages.
<RangdeBasanti_> i dont know how to run scripts
<RangdeBasanti_> can you be more in detail. stepwise
<intelikey> if you told us what exactly you are desirous to do.   we might be able to tell you how you can do it.   but, "how to get an undisclosed process to keep tabs on an undisclosed process" is kinda vague in the greatest degree
<intelikey> give me more to work with.
<AndreSTC> intelikey ok, so im going to use the live cd tomorrow, but i have just one question. How can i copy the files from sda3 to sda1. Its only 32mbs(/home).
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey "amsn" i wana moniter if it hasnt been runing for the last 2 hours. if not. run it. and log in a file that it has run
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ ok,  now give me a minute.
<Slor> hello folks
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey ok
<mike18> i just rebooted and now i'm getting hub 3-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 2. Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<Slor> I didn't find recommended system specs on the site (perhaps I missed them), and I'm wondering if Kubuntu is well suited to a P3-750 laptop with 512MB ram and 80GB hard drive.
<timboy> working on a simple dhcp server my server ip is 213.137.73.4 and when I try to stop my dhcp server I get "address range 213.137.73.2 to 213.137.73.253 not on net 213.137.73.0/255.255.255.0!"
<Slor> is that a combination that won't be sluggish/swapping on me?
<hunst> hi, how can i use flashplayer with konqueror ?
<hunst> the external modules don't work
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d41395e85 < that is an exmaple amsn warper that should do that,   you could call it with a cron job every 15 minutes or so...
<timboy> can someone give me some dhcp help
<neville> Is it possible to extract a .iso to a hard disk, then be able to boot from that hard disk as if it were a CD?
<intelikey> neville not likely.  and the reason is that the liveCD has special tools in the initramfs that will search for the cd/dvd device and try to make it the / (root) fs     so the cards are stacked against you on that.
<intelikey> neville now if you want to hack the startup process then   sure you can.
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey this will check after every 15 mins whether amsn is runing or not?
<neville> Hmm, how about a bootable, non-LiveCD?
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ no.  cron is what you need for that.   and then call a warper like that to make sure that enough time has passed before starting it again
<intelikey> !info cron
<ubotu> cron (source: cron): management of regular background processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0pl1-100ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 77 kB, installed size 296 kB
<intelikey> !info anacron
<ubotu> anacron (source: anacron): cron-like program that doesn't go by time. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-13ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 224 kB
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey i should make a cron to run this script every 15 mins?
<intelikey> yes
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey what do you think this will do? http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m275336a1
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ actually i added one test in that script. that you would probably want.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d573dc745
 * RangdeBasanti_ waits for intelikey to see the script
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ well that debugging function looks for ever more like a bug in it's own right.  but other than that it looks like a fairly sound script for testing whether or not the said process is running
<RangdeBasanti_> and it will run it if its not ranned for the last 30 minuts? and it will log while doing it? it a file
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey a file that is in /tmp ?
<intelikey> no logging function    the file in /tmp is only the tracking timestamp
<intelikey> wait.  i'm still reading it.
<RangdeBasanti_> ok
<intelikey> ok yes it will log   if and only if a process has been tracked as down for more than the alloted time     i.e. logs when it starts said process
<RangdeBasanti_> hm
<RangdeBasanti_> no flaws? i can depend on it?
<intelikey> that script is also very verbose.    for something like that the output is generally not desirable.    something like that called from cron "might" spam a user console with information they niether want nor need.    but i think (iirc) cron will just chuck all echo output into /dev/null and be done with it...
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey it will keep on logging even the computer shuts down. (it will start loggin in the file from the point it left previously(continue from the last log))? i hope it wont delete the previous logs?
<intelikey> not being one that uses cron i dont remember exactly what the default is.
<gavo> hey all... does 64bit linux have any issues with C2D processors?
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey ok. so user will not see any message? and no extra diskspace will be needed
<gavo> 64bit kubuntu i mean
<RangdeBasanti_> ?
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ "it will keep on logging even the computer shuts down." <<< no.   /tmp is cleaned at boot time.
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey if i change the location from /tmp to /var/logs        then ?
<bit_junkie> C2D's should be fine
<intelikey> <RangdeBasanti_> intelikey ok. so user will not see any message? <<< i think that that is correct.
<RangdeBasanti_> ok
<bit_junkie> its the chipsets you gotta watch out for
<intelikey> <RangdeBasanti_> intelikey if i change the location from /tmp to /var/logs <<< no var/log is also cleaned   you could use /var/tmp  or /var/cache/something
<intelikey> i would recommend using /var/tmp/   it should hold past a reboot
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey if i change location to /var/cache/ or simple /mypvtfolder/logs . it will keep on logging even the computer shuts down. (it will start loggin in the file from the point it left previously(continue from the last log))? i hope it wont delete the previous logs?
<intelikey> at least in default ubuntu setups
 * intelikey has /var/tmp -> /tmp  so not on his box.
<RangdeBasanti_> mypvtfolder will also be fine?
<intelikey> yes
<RangdeBasanti_>  (it will start loggin in the file from the point it left previously(continue from the last log))? i hope it wont delete the previous logs?
<intelikey> should continue yes.
<RangdeBasanti_> hm
<RangdeBasanti_> i can have logs of a ful year?
<timboy> working on a simple dhcp server my server ip is 213.137.73.4 and when I try to stop my dhcp server I get "address range 213.137.73.2 to 213.137.73.253 not on net 213.137.73.0/255.255.255.0!"
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey ok. that will be nice. thanks !
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey from where did you learned scripting?
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ wait.
<intelikey> logger uses syslog
<RangdeBasanti_> so?
<RangdeBasanti_> what do you mean
<RangdeBasanti_> echo "File /tmp/${check_process}_tracking is older than $check_time minutes, sending syslog"              ?
<intelikey> logger uses syslog <<< that means that the only logging function it has is through the syslogd which writes in /var/log/    so you need to change the line  "    logger -i -t $check_process .***"  to something like >>>>  echo "$check_process Process has not been running for $check_time minutes, removing /tmp/${check_process}_tracking `date`" >> /where/you/want/the/perminant.log
<intelikey> note the dubble redirrect >> makes it append to the file and not overwrite it
<intelikey> and the backward single quote `date` will insert a timestamp
<intelikey> <RangdeBasanti_> intelikey from where did you learned scripting? <<< i didn't.
 * intelikey learned every thing he knows by the "try it and reformat" methood.
<hdevalence> how much does using the encrypted LVM slow down your computer?
<hdevalence> I'm on a new install using that and it seems very slow, and I'm wondering if the encryption is the cause
<intelikey> hdevalence i couldn't say.  but there have also been known causes of excessively slowness
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey you mean like this = logger -i -t $check_process "Process has not been running for $check_time minutes, removing /tmp/${check_process}_tracking"
<RangdeBasanti_>     DEBUG echo "Removing tracking file"
<RangdeBasanti_>     rm -f /tmp/${check_process}_tracking
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey sory. typo
<intelikey> you may want to visit the forums and have a search hdevalence
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey can you please put the same scritp in pastbin. while changing location to /mylocation/mylogs/me.log for loging ?
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey just change this. http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m275336a1
<jalbert> I'mhaving a problem getting my microphone to work
<jalbert> Kubuntu Gutsy
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ i mean  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=daf128a9
<jalbert> I have it plugged into my sound card the way it ought to be
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey -logger uses syslog <<< that means that the only logging function it has is through the syslogd which writes in /var/log/      >>> this means it will write in /var/log. but it will write. and that will remain there?
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey ok
<intelikey> jalbert sudo alsamixer   use the tab key to switch to input and make sure it's not muted and not set to external apmlified
<intelikey> igain < i think it's call
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey thanks !
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ welcome.   and now you see why you have to be specific about your questions here.  :)
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey  :)
<RangdeBasanti_> you chaged it because /var/logs are temp record?
<intelikey> correct
<RangdeBasanti_> hm
<RangdeBasanti_> and what is /tmp for ? in that script
<intelikey> log rotate will break up syslog   you don't lose all data but it sure gets harder to find.
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey ya.. log rotates.. i know the feeling
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ oh   you said you want it to keep time stamp across the reboot ?   i need to move the temp files out of /tmp  into /var/tmp   like i mentioned.
<RangdeBasanti_> sorry ?
<RangdeBasanti_> didnt got ya
<jalbert> ok how do I know it's set up correctly?
<jalbert> nothing is muted at the mo
<jalbert> the mic is set at "84"
<jalbert> "capture" is enabled
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey you there?
<jalbert>   intelikey: culd there be some kind of sound driver issue?
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ yes.  i made some modifications to allow it to keep tracking accross a reboot   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d39074365
<intelikey> jalbert yeah. could be.
<intelikey> !sound | jalbert
<ubotu> jalbert: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ahmad> hello guys, i can't detect and connect any available wireless available network. can you help me fix this problem?
<intelikey> !wifi | ahmad best i can do is point you to the docs.
<ubotu> ahmad best i can do is point you to the docs.: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ahmad> thank you ubotu.
<intelikey> !welcome
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<intelikey> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<RangdeBasanti_> ahmad , ubutu is a bot. intelikey helped you by a comand
<RangdeBasanti_> and what is /tmp for . or /var/temp  in your case ? in that script
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ that is where the script keeps it's own information on how long it's been tracking 'blah'
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ without that it doesnt know it has ever checked on 'blah' before
<jalbert>   intelikey: is there some way to see what kind of sound hardware my computer has without consulting the motherboard manual?
<RangdeBasanti_> oh. so isnt it good to put the temp info in a temporary file >/tmp ?
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey every times sys boots. it has new info. and new timer
<intelikey> jalbert yes    lshw -C multimedia
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ yes.  it is in a temporary file   """touch /var/tmp/${check_process}_tracking"""   that is the file   "empty file."   in /var/tmp  old timer,   in /tmp  new timer
<intelikey> that was the descussion about "(it will start loggin in the file from the point it left previously(continue from the last log))? i hope it wont delete the previous logs?"    but i may have misunderstood you.
<intelikey> let me see if i can unchoppy that for you.   i understood you to be asking for a timmer that will keep track of the down time of * even accross a reboot and save all logs in a permanant location.     if that's not what you want we need to revisit the script.
<intelikey> if that is what you want,  then what you have should do that.
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey <sartan> $check_process isn't a command. I'll bet it's kinda broked. =(
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey no i said reboots should not effect logs.
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ ok, well put the temp file back in /tmp    no biggy.     and no it's not borked    $check_process  will be what ever $1 is.   you supply $1 on the command line
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey i should put /tmp back?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=db379152
<intelikey> in is in that one  ^
<amigo> hi ppl! iptables have't (start|stop|save) script in /etc/init.d/. how to use iptables (ubuntu way) ?
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ and tell mr. sartan to look again.
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey ok
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey from where did you learn scripting. i mean there must be some place?
<intelikey> at the keyboard.
<amigo> ok. where I can find template of init script?
<intelikey> amigo    /etc/init.d/rmnologin     is a pretty good template.
<amigo> intelikey: thx
<klobster> I learned scripting at #bash.  I'm still in therapy : (
<intelikey> amigo  36 /etc/init.d/dns-clean is a pretty good one too
<intelikey> klobster yeah   i stand under you.
<intelikey> i didn't even finish high school as my misspelling will atest to.    and never had one class on computers of any kind.    i'm what you might call a self made moron
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey sartan appricaits your work. and he says. in his script. its loged in /var/log/messages.                  but i gues those are rotated too ?
<intelikey> yes that's syslogd
<intelikey> i.e. syslogd writes to /var/log/messages
<RangdeBasanti_> and it rotates
<RangdeBasanti_> intelikey - logger -f /var/log/myvpt-kdesktop.log -t $check_process "Removing logs!"
<RangdeBasanti_> <sartan> it will add the date, create the file, append it..
<RangdeBasanti_> <sartan> but i'm personally partial to the 'logger' command. it's very elegant.
<RangdeBasanti_>  change the filename it uses
<intelikey> it's his script.  he can change it as he likes.
<jalbert> intelikey: http://pastebin.com/m15d657ce
<intelikey> jalbert eww intel hda   ;/     that's a know problem  and there should be a lot on the forums about it.
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti_ did you mention to him that you were using that for amsn ?
<intelikey> interesting  bsdutils provides /usr/bin/logger which only works through syslogd and syslog is not a dependancy nor a required package.  thus  bsdutils provides apps that may not work once installed and give no warning message about it....
<jalbert> intelikey: Intel hda?
<jalbert> I'm considering buying a new motherboard. Does anybody have any suggestions?
<jalbert> I just got a new v ideo card, haven't installed it yet
<Lynoure> jalbert: what are your needs with it?
<jalbert> well
<jalbert> I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy
<Lynoure> If your current one works, has no major trouble in kubuntu, and you have no idea what you are lacking, stay with the current one :)
<jalbert> I do graphics work, sound/movie editing, some 3D work and a little bit of gaming
<intelikey> jalbert yeah  intel hda audio chip   "hda=hi definition audio"    there are docs about it.
<jalbert> well my sound card doesn't work properly
<intelikey> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> somewhere.
<jalbert> ok
<jalbert> thx
<Lynoure> !intel-hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jalbert> what's a better option for onbard sound?
<intelikey> off board.
<jalbert> :/
<intelikey> </shrugs>  you asked.
<jalbert> ok ok
<jalbert> whats a good card for Linux?
<intelikey> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Lynoure> ICH6 here without a hickup, that's integrated too.
<intelikey> that link has some interesting comments
<jalbert> ok
<intelikey> ac_97 never gave me any problem
<jalbert> ac 97?
<intelikey> yeah  it's another intel thang
<intelikey> and used on some sb cards to
<klobster> ac 97 gives me nothing but problems.  what mobo are you on?
<intelikey> klobster really ?
<jalbert> I have my old computer here, that's got a Creative spund card
<jalbert> *sound*
<intelikey> i've had ac_97 on three motherboards and havent had a problem yet
<klobster> really.  no sound.  period.  ICH5 drivers and nothing
<intelikey> ess is old but i really liked them.
<klobster> running a MSI 865PE platinum with ac builtin
<intelikey> klobster yoh maybe its just the older stuff that ac_97 was good on...  idk.
<klobster> I consider it old, but you have told me your specs so I know turtle beach isn't out of the question
<intelikey> one ibm box with ac that sound worked ootb  and one that it didn't but all i had to do was load the module and shabang it worked,   and one cobbeled togather dell that it worked as soon as i modprobed it
<intelikey> turtle beach   lol
<klobster> "It has 8 voice synthesizers!"
<intelikey> you mean isa 16 interface plug and get mad stuff
<klobster> I liked ISA.  Always knew where you stood with assignable irq's
<intelikey> klobster heh.  but most of the new stuff have "none" it's all soft
<intelikey> <klobster> "It has 8 voice synthesizers!" ^
<intelikey> soft synth
<intelikey> !midi | that's why you need all the software to do what hardware was supposed to do.
<ubotu> that's why you need all the software to do what hardware was supposed to do.: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<klobster> I caught it.  I'm always bummed when hardware goes soft.  Stop making my snappy system work slower.  I bought those MHZ's for me!
<intelikey> supposed to / used to      i think still should.
<intelikey> klobster prezactly
<klobster> although, there is alot to be said for FPGA's, but as a surplus, not a crutch
<Werdna> hey, my kubuntu desktop has the annoying habit of only letting me type a ' or a " or a ` if I press the key twice. If I press it once, it puts an accent over the next character that I type. Can I turn this annoying feature off?
<intelikey> i think that's one thing that people dont understand when i tell them i run kde on a p1 100mhz and seldom have to wate on it.    they are not seeing that the graphics and audio and everything else is "real" hardware.
<intelikey> Werdna locale ?
<intelikey> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Werdna> intelikey: thanks
<unnutz> hi. can anyone suggest any linux disk i/o performance detection tool?
<intelikey> hdparm ?
<intelikey> really don't know.
<gundam_rx78nt1> unnutz, what do you want to do?
<amigo> intelikey: i found /etc/init.d/skeleton :)
<unnutz> i need to detect fs performance over the network ( i've nfs share on windows storage server mounted on ubuntu linux). so i want to make a stress testing to determine the performance of the system...
<intelikey> amigo really.  not in the LTS,   good on ya mate
<intelikey> or perhaps i shouldn't say that.   i dont remember seeing it, and i don't use the normal sysV init scripts.
<intelikey> so it could have once been there...
<gundam_rx78nt1> unnutz: iostat or iozone.  I don't know if it is still supported but it might be what you are interested in.
<gundam_rx78nt1> !iostat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iostat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mhollisjr> are there any quirks I should know about with Kubuntu 8.04 before I attempt to install compiz?
<mhollisjr> hehe perfect timing ><
<klobster> damn netsplit!
<mhollisjr> hehe yeah yeah you all were dodging my question lol I know how it goes ^^ ;)
<gundam_rx78nt1> unnutz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iostat
<ere4si> mhollisjr, do you know 8.04 is still beta?
<mhollisjr> yes I do
<gundam_rx78nt1> klobster: what is netsplit?
<ere4si> #ubuntu+1 has those answers mhollisjr
<unnutz> gundam_rx78nt1: thank you
<mhollisjr> thank you ere4si
<ere4si> k
<klobster> unnutz: so testing network or fs?  cuz the network will bottleneck the fs?
<gundam_rx78nt1> unnutz: your welcome.
<klobster> gundam_rx78nt1: it's when everyone suddenly logs off and back in again, or a large group just logs out.
<klobster> what was the answer to unnutz's question?
<unnutz> klobster: testing speed of files to read/write..
<gundam_rx78nt1> klobster: thank you for the info.  I have been away from IRC for so long that the new vocabulary needs almost a higher education level to understand.
<unnutz> klobster: of course using nfs :D
<keto> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<klobster> intelikey: I don't know about P1, but the first PII Xeon was awesome.
<klobster> unnutz: good, right where I was headed
<intelikey> klobster heh yeah and if you put all that real hardware in a p3 box it flys, hmups through hoops, and has power to spare.   :)
<unnutz> :)
<klobster> I know.  <3 <3 <3 my old four core PII xeon.  The first, nay the ONLY true 64bit CPU
<intelikey> hmups/jumps     don't ask.
<klobster> I thought that was your fancy way of saying mflops
<Wasserstoff> anyone else think Intrepid Ibex is just about the worst possible name that could have been created?
<klobster> wait hm and ju are nowhere near each other...
<Lynoure> Wasserstoff: nope, considering it could have been Insane Ibis too
<klobster> better than intelligent Iguanodon
<klobster> irresponsible idiot
<klobster> illiterate insect
<Wasserstoff> insiduous iguana would have been my vote
<gundam_rx78nt1> Wasserstoff: insiduous iguana = geico gecko
<unnutz> klobster: http://www.iozone.org/ :) nice benchmarking tool :D
<dhq> how do i build my own live cd
<gundam_rx78nt1> !uck |dhq
<ubotu> dhq: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Daisuke_Ido> they actually went with intrepid ibex?
<Daisuke_Ido> i still like insolent iguana
<gundam_rx78nt1> unnutz: is that what you were looking for?
<gundam_rx78nt1> wait, is intrepid ibex the next release of ubuntu?
<gundam_rx78nt1> hit me with coffee, I need to wake up for I am slow today...
<klobster> unnutz: Bookmarked, thx
<intelikey> gundam_rx78nt1 no. hardy fish of some kind is.
<Daisuke_Ido> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<Daisuke_Ido> c;mon, there's still time to change your minds >_<
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the worst possible name ever...  and i LIKED edgy eft -_-
<unnutz> gundam_rx78nt1: aha.. kinda :)
<Unksi> lol
<ere4si> an ibex has long horns but runs away alot - not much intrepid about them at all
<jalbert> hey does anybody here use xchat?
<jalbert> how do I separate the chanels I want in the join list?
<jalbert> Ignoble Icthyosaur
<console_jockey> running kubuntu gutsy on a lenovo t42 laptop. Can use fn-F7 to enable external video during initial boot, but once kdm initialized I'm unable to toggle this.  Has anyone any experience with this?
<ere4si> jalbert: with a comma and no spaces
<ere4si> e.g. #kubuntu,#ubuntu,#xubuntu
<jalbert> cool thx
<jalbert> is there a way to display all the channels inseparate windows, tiled?
<ere4si> tabs at the top is what I use jalbert
<gundam_rx78nt1> console_jockey: I have that problem also on my HP DV6000
<gundam_rx78nt1> Only thing I can say is activate twin view.
<gundam_rx78nt1> It's a problem when I go to give presentations and connect the projector to the external vga connector...
<console_jockey> gundam_rx78nt1: the only clue I've found came from the lenovo site regarding the use of the fn-F7 key: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56818/
<yao_ziyuan> i want to suggest an emergent action on kubuntu's official website: put a note there advising east asian prospective users to "download ubuntu instead and then install the kubuntu-desktop package, because installing kubuntu directly will not get them input methods."
<console_jockey> it's suggesting the the extended desktop might have a different image than the computer display.  Might this suggest X and tty are two separate images from the perspective of the computer and external display?
<console_jockey> I've tried simply opening a tty terminal (alt-f1) and then tried switching on the external display, but without success.
<console_jockey> oddly enough, if I enable external output (or simultaneous output) during the initial boot the external display continues to work even after kdm and my desktop have loaded...
<console_jockey> gundam_rx78nt1: have you found this to be the case?
<gundam_rx78nt1> console: how did you enable it? via the bios?
<gundam_rx78nt1> What I have done is have twin view with cloned desktop and it has worked for me.
<console_jockey> twinview with cloned desktop eh?  sounds plausible.
<console_jockey> now if only I can remember how to set that up... heh...
<console_jockey> time to google it
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<intelikey> sebastian^
<kerric> witam :)
<kerric> chlopaki, zadam mega lamerskie pytanie, podpowie mi ktos jak przejsc glxinfo w yes ?
<kerric> hey guys, will any one tell me how to switch glxinfo into yes ?
<kerric> i mean
<kerric> direct rendering
<kerric> in glxinfo
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kerric> thx
<intelikey> best i can do.  welcome
<intelikey> sub[t]rnl: ever ask your self which of these am i?  http://tinyurl.com/ysx2kj
<intelikey> even though one of those was based on me.  i still like that page  lol
<Xbehave> my ttys are completly broken
<gundam_rx78nt1> Xbehave: what do you mean?
<Xbehave> they show a slightly degraded tty7
<gundam_rx78nt1> I don't understand...
<gundam_rx78nt1> degraded?
<Xbehave> it looks like x but there are graphical glitches other than that its useless
<intelikey> trouble with fbcon and graphics drivers can leave the vidio card in a mess  switching to text mode but not clearing the buffer    usually you can still login and type commands even though you can't see what you are doing.
<intelikey> simple solution,  either stop using fbcon or the graphics driver.
<walmik> hi all
<intelikey> with the first you sacrifice usplash   with the later you sacrifice dirrect rendering 3d
<intelikey> walmik
<walmik> can anybody please tell me how i can get the wireless thing working on a compaq amd64 laptop with kubuntu please
<walmik> intelikey: hi
<intelikey> i can't but i can't point you at the docs
<intelikey> !wifi | walmik
<ubotu> walmik: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<walmik> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> anytime
<Xbehave> i switchd from usplash to splashy, i can disable that tho, but im using intel drivers
<intelikey> Xbehave what's you   vga=   in grub ?
<Xbehave> i dont have one
<intelikey> try vga=normal  and see if it helps.
<intelikey> goes on the       kernel   line
<intelikey> grep 'kernel' /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep -v '#' | head 1    <<<<  probably what that spits out.
<intelikey> sorry   -1   at the end.
<intelikey> 1 will only error out
<gundam_rx78nt1> snow? more snow... darn I need more coffee.  Night shift is killing me.
<intelikey> i have an older crt and use a text mode to prevent that proublem.   vga=0x0f05    produces text mode 80x30  quite readable and useable on older crts
<gundam_rx78nt1> !thinclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gundam_rx78nt1> !thinclients
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinclients - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xbehave> thx
<intelikey> i might mention, though it should be obvious,  that has no affect at all on your xorg.   it's just a way to defunc the defuct console.
<intelikey> just in passing.  most of the time that proublem appears on ati chips.
<lod__air> Hi, my usplash isn't displaying.. my laptop is MSI ER710 and using generic kernel. if I'm booting from the LiveCD there is usplash, but after install there isn't. i pluged in externel monitor durring boot and on the monitor was the usplash? can you help me, please?
<intelikey> oh and highly related.  it is possable to put the display in a compatable vga mode if you search through the vga= opetions long enough to find it.  or get lucky and hit it early.
<intelikey> !usplash | lod__air have a look here
<ubotu> lod__air have a look here: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<lod__air> ok, i'll try
<lod__air> 10x
<peto> -------------- is it possible to set up a menu bar in kubuntu like in mac os? ----------------
<mhollisjr> how do you enable compiz?
<gundam_rx78nt1> peto: go to kde-look.org
<KnYaz> hi all
<gundam_rx78nt1> look at superkaramba and it's applets
<Riskbreaker> hey guys. having trouble with the fglrx 8.02 driver. i'm unable to shut down X without the computer freezing. anyone familiar with this issue?
<gundam_rx78nt1> it has the os x bar there.
<peto> i couldn find supercaramba
<KnYaz> I want to update my packages,from Adept Updater, butwrite me:
<KnYaz> (no debugging symbols found)
<KnYaz> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<peto> just karamba
<KnYaz> why?
<KnYaz> 146 updates not update :(
<gundam_rx78nt1> peto: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Karamba+Mac+Os+X+Bar?content=5609
<peto> gundam_rx78nt1, can you help me to set up it please... i am new with linux
<gundam_rx78nt1> peto: I just know where it is located.  I haven't installed it myself.  but the instructions should be on that page.
<peto> ok, thx
<intelikey> KnYaz close adept.   open a konsole and type#  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gundam_rx78nt1> peto: just install superkaramba (sudo adept-get install superkaramba) and then download the bar and start it with superkaramba
<gundam_rx78nt1> that should be all you have to do.
 * intelikey has never used a hackentosh 
<gundam_rx78nt1> once you start superkaramba, select open local theme and look for the downloaded theme and it should start.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I want a hackentosh!
<intelikey> :)
<mhollisjr> what is the appropriate place to have something autorun when you login?
<intelikey> hackentoshes are heckspensice
<gundam_rx78nt1> .kde/Autostart
<mhollisjr> thank you
<intelikey> arrr hackentoshes are heckspensive
<gundam_rx78nt1> intelikey: true. that is why I am hroke!
<KnYaz> intelikey thanks! work: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing :)
<intelikey> shouldn't have needed -f  but yeah.   welcome.
<KnYaz> :)
<peto> gundam_rx78nt1: i dont know whats wrong, but superkaramba dont know that type of file
<peto> its *.tar.gz
<intelikey> i rm'd my irc log     who was it that was wanting a way to "check if process is not running in the last two hours" ?
<intelikey> peto not typo'd is it.  i one time made *tar.zg and things didn't like it.
<peto> does anyone know how to get a mac os bar in kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> peto: .tar.gz is an archive, perhaps you have to unpack it first
<SlimeyPete> (using Ark, or "tar -xvzf file.tar.gz" in terminal)
<peto> ok
<SlimeyPete> (I'm just guessing - I don't use superkaramba
<SlimeyPete> )
<KnYaz> intelikey hm.. stop update... write me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56822/
<intelikey> doesn't just -x work now ?   tar -x blah.tar.gz    ???
<SlimeyPete> dunno, might do
<intelikey> KnYaz i look.  you wait.
<unnutz> does anybody know if there any NFS max performance or it grows while upgrading hardware and has no bounds?
<KnYaz> ok
<KnYaz> intelikey I understand... ubuntu not find this files?
<intelikey> KnYaz ok.   you edit /etc/apt/sources.list   you comment out line says "ftp://ftp.ntu-kpi.kiev.ua/"    you try again.
<KnYaz> all ftp://ftp.ntu-kpi.kiev.ua/ comment ??
<intelikey> no only gutsy-security
<KnYaz> ok
<intelikey> maybe try for security "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security restricted main universe multiverse"
<KnYaz> not work :(
<intelikey> KnYaz pastebin sources.list file
<KnYaz> ok
<KnYaz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56823/
<KnYaz> ooo
<KnYaz> sorry
<KnYaz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56824/
<keto> pclinuxos
<intelikey> KnYaz you are at univercity yes ?   "National Technical University of Ukraine" ?    is mirror also at univercity ?
<KnYaz> intelikey yes :)
<intelikey> you "ping" mirror   it is up   working ?
<KnYaz> yes
<KnYaz> # ping ftp.ntu-kpi.kiev.ua
<KnYaz> PING ftp.ntu-kpi.kiev.ua (10.7.1.21) 56(84) bytes of data.
<KnYaz> 64 bytes from ftp.ntu-kpi.kiev.ua (10.7.1.21): icmp_seq=1 ttl=60 time=0.000 ms
<KnYaz> 64 bytes from ftp.ntu-kpi.kiev.ua (10.7.1.21): icmp_seq=2 ttl=60 time=0.000 ms
<intelikey> hmmm
<KnYaz> try from internet? deb-src http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
<intelikey> yes
<KnYaz> ok
<KnYaz> what lines uncomment?
<KnYaz> say me namber http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56824/
<KnYaz> please
<kerric> hi all
<geoff__> Hi, kerric
<kerric> i was trying to install i915 and it seems i have only console right now ;)
<kerric> can any1 help me plz ?
<kerric> hello ?
<intelikey> KnYaz like this.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6e2b67f0
<warumnicht> kerric tell me
<KnYaz> intelikey ok, thanks :)
<kerric> warumnicht yes ?
<intelikey> KnYaz you try that     put it in /etc/apt/sources.list     and do this.    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<warumnicht> :)
<KnYaz> intelikey ok
<warumnicht> yes
<intelikey> !xorg | kerric
<ubotu> kerric: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> KnYaz wait
<intelikey> KnYaz i gave you the wrong one.
<kerric> intelikey blah, didn;t work :/
<intelikey> sorry i made two   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d52e7238e   this is the right one.
<KnYaz> intelikey ùë
<intelikey> sorry. i posted the wrong one.
<KnYaz> intelikey ok :)
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey hi
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti hey
<RangdeBasanti> this doesnt seems to be working for me. can any one help please ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m2a3dec4c
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey well here the one with my log dir http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m53cfe415
<rjb> hello, got a question about kwallet and password forms
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti after seeing that eariler,  i totally rewrote it.   if you want to have a look.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d421d1f8b     it logs in the ysers home dir.
<marina_> How come my USB keyboard works in the BIOS but stops working in the GRUB selection menu?
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey i didnt made the .sh file as +x     executable. does that makes any difference ?
<rjb> for one site, i once told konq to never remember passwords from this site, when the dialog popped up. now i changed my mind, how do i do that?
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti yes it does.
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey sh*t . i didnt made it. how can i make it then?
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti   sudo chmod 755 filename.sh
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti   sudo chmod 755 /path/to/filename.sh
<marina_> Is there any way to fix that up?
<RangdeBasanti> ok
<storbeck> rjb, go into your passwords settings in your browser and delete the entry.
<intelikey> marina_ i've never had to deal with that so i dont know.
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey thanks. and iam coping your pastbine too. should i ? you dont have any copy rights do you?
<rjb> storbeck: go where? i looked all over konq's settings and found nothing pertinent
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey chmod 755 will make it executable? isnt it chmod +x  ?
<storbeck> Ah, I use firefox.
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti yes.   GNU-GPL   protected under the general public license.
<rjb> (and don't read q's before answering them)
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti chmod 755   will produce non-suid non-sgid non-sticky read write execute owner, read execute group, read execute other.
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey i wana make /var/data/trckg.log     as the loging file. how
<intelikey> <rjb> (and don't read q's before answering them)  hehhe
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey not home
<storbeck> rjb, Did you try opening your wallet?
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti then change it.   it's  near the bottom   the  L=  option
<rjb> storbeck: sure, but found nothing much there either
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti i didn't write that specificly for you.   i wrote it to be a generic tracker.sh    that you could also use.
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey how can i check that the file is now executable.
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti ls -l /path/to/filename.sh
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti that is -l lowercase L  not uppercase i
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2091 2008-02-21 13:55 checkprocess.sh
<storbeck> rjb, ~/.kde/share/apps/khtml/formcompletions
<intelikey> yep that's what you want.
<KnYaz> intelikey yes, work, very thanks
<KnYaz> :)
<intelikey> KnYaz much welcome.
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey thats what i want ?
<storbeck> Delete the entry from [NonPasswordStorableSites]
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti yes for permissions  'that is what you want it to be."
<RangdeBasanti> ok
<RangdeBasanti> should i reboot now?
<RangdeBasanti> to make it work
<intelikey> no
<RangdeBasanti> then
<intelikey> i don't recall how to reset cron...   try this   sudo /etc/init.d/cron* restart
<intelikey> that should do it.
<RangdeBasanti> ok
<rjb> storbeck: thx. yep that's the file
<RangdeBasanti>  * Restarting periodic command scheduler crond                                               [ OK ]
<intelikey> yep.
<rjb> and [NonPasswordStorableSites] is the sect. i'm looking for
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey how you learned all that ?
<rjb> (there really ought to be a GUI for that)
<storbeck> You can always program one. ;)
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey your too good
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti well.    i guess it comes with age.   i'm old enough to be your cousin.
<intelikey> :)))
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey how old are you?
<intelikey> about 50
<RangdeBasanti> really ?
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey where did you learn programing ?
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey i wana learn too. wht language should i choose
<RangdeBasanti> no process named checkprocess.sh is runiiing iin system gaurd now
<Thecks> intelikey: You have an admirer :)
<intelikey> like i told you the first fourty'leven times.   all i know about computers i have learned the "try it and reformat" methood.
<RangdeBasanti> hm
<intelikey> Thecks more than one.  but they quickly get over it.   first time i sujest something that they don't like...
<RangdeBasanti> no process named checkprocess.sh is runiiing iin system gaurd now
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti it's all hands on, "take it apart and see how it works" knowledge.
<Thecks> intelikey: The number of times I've had to format =[
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti it only runs when the cron daemon calls it.   at what ever interval you set in the crontab
<Thecks> Learnt my lesson in having /home on a separate partition as well =]
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey oh ook. it runs and it terminates. but how can i know its working? there no new /tmp/ files too
<intelikey> Thecks i used to joke about "i reload twice a weak, whether i need to or not"   and it wasn't far from true.
<Thecks> I'd cry if I had to do that :p
<Thecks> I have a separate install for messing around on and trying things out now as well
<intelikey> RangdeBasanti test it on something like ls for 10 minutes and check it's log file.
<RangdeBasanti> gconfd-loguser1  kde-root          ksocket-root    ssh-zPGibw5464
<RangdeBasanti> kde-loguser1     ksocket-loguser1  orbit-loguser1  xauth.XXXXYk18oe
<intelikey> Thecks yeah i have about four systems installed on this box
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey i set the cron for */3
 * Thecks is on OpenSUSE right now
 * Thecks runs and hides
<intelikey> does */3 work ?   i thought you just use the number
<intelikey> Thecks no no.  nothing about that to hide for,  you didn't way the M$ word....
<Thecks> I have that on yet another partition
<Thecks> Have to, for Photoshop work
<intelikey> NOW HIDE!
<intelikey> :)
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey */3 * * * * root /usr/local/bin/checkprocess.sh
<intelikey> if that is the script i wrote.  it has to have args to work.    $1 is the time to allow the process to remain dead,  $2 is the name of the process  and  $4- can be args to the process/command.
<intelikey> and the process has to be a command name.
<RangdeBasanti> hmmmm
<intelikey> call it without any agrs and it will display the help message
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey in that script i gave you.  some body said =
<RangdeBasanti> <pgas> == as an argument of [ is not standard use = instead(ie works in bash but not with the standard test command)
<RangdeBasanti> <pgas> quote all your expansions juse in case, "$var" but also your "`find  /tmp...`"
<RangdeBasanti> <pgas> use $( ) instead of ` ` so that inner quotes don't bother you like: echo "$( echo "foo  bar")"
<kurniawano> quit
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey true?
<intelikey> </shrugs>   that's not the script i was talking about.  i was talking about the one i wrote.
<RangdeBasanti> oh.. i didnt used it yet
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey i wanted to see whats wrong with the sartons one?
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey should i use yours?
<intelikey> then why were we talking about "<RangdeBasanti> intelikey i wana make /var/data/trckg.log     as the loging file. how<RangdeBasanti> intelikey not home  <intelikey> RangdeBasanti then change it.   it's  near the bottom   the  L= option"  <<<<?
<intelikey> heck no.  don't use mine.   write your own.   :)
<intelikey> i've been dubble talked and second guessed enough on that one.
 * intelikey reminds self that posting it to a public pastebin as gnu-gpl does mean that it's not mine anymore....
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey i just commented
<The_ManU_212> hi
<intelikey> it's ours now.
<RangdeBasanti> ok :)
<intelikey> The_ManU_212
<The_ManU_212> in american comics, when something is cut by a scissor how is this action called, something like zing?
<The_ManU_212> or whap
<The_ManU_212> i'm german and dont have american comics
<The_ManU_212> thought here are some guys who know it
<KnYaz> Konversation with proxy not work? :(
<SlimeyPete> "snip"?
<The_ManU_212> SlimeyPete: ah sounds like german schnipp
<The_ManU_212> thx u
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey is there a way to reverse the script.  lock desktop after its been 30 mins past of previous unlock event
<intelikey> you can
<RangdeBasanti> by your script?
<intelikey> with some adjustments.
<RangdeBasanti> hm
<RangdeBasanti> and log it
<intelikey> get those guys --->
<intelikey> over there to adjuste it for you.
<intelikey> i'm finsihed for the day.
<RangdeBasanti> intelikey  ok. dont worry. iam not going to ask you. you already did alot . thanks :)
<intelikey> have a safe today and a better tomarrow.  i'm out.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<g7s> action are u from ksa :)
<ActionParsnip> nar man, uk represent
<what_if> I am upgrading from feisty to gusty should I go 64 bit? Is there any reason *not* to.
<ActionParsnip> what_if, flash plugin is a bit of a pain
<ActionParsnip> what_if, if you are on 32bit you cant upgrade to 64 bit without a clean install
<ActionParsnip> of 64bit
<ActionParsnip> what_if, depends what you use your system for?
<jussi01> !java64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mhollisjr> how do I diagnose a segfault?
<what_if> ActionParsnip: is there any benefit to going 64 bit??
<what_if> ActionParsnip: system used for gaming, internet, generic linux fun
<ActionParsnip> what_if, depends what you use your system for. If you use it like mine for chatting and browsing then not really :)
<ActionParsnip> what_if, im sure some people would disagree but thats my take on it
<rjb> what_if: it makes a big difference if you're into scientific calculations
<what_if> rjb: no calculations (except kcalc, lol )
<rjb> & the difference may be for better, or for worse, depending on your needs
<what_if> I'll just go 32 bit for now. I have no need for 64 and need my flash/youtube/nvidia drivers
<rjb> 'cause it might be the case that you need to use legacy software/libs that don't compile in 64bit
<ActionParsnip> what_if, if you are happy with what you have, don't change it. Loads of idiots got vista despite being ok with xp and had loads of issues
<rjb> btw nvidia drivers work fine on my 64bit system
<rjb> 3d accel and all
<ActionParsnip> i run 32bit for ease
<rjb> i switched to 32 on one of my machines when i found a software package i wanted to use wouldn't run on a 64bit system
<rjb> in spite of its authors providing a 64bit package and saying it works
<twosouls82> 64 everything works, sometimes I convert 386 packages to -32bit_x86_64 for other things to work using the emulation layer
<rjb> twosouls82: don't say everything, you have not tested every single software package for linux that is out there
<twosouls82> virtually everything then
<twosouls82> :)
<rjb> it is not hard for software to be incompatible with 64bit mode, depending on how it's written
<twosouls82> rjb: I assume existing packages for 64 bit architectures are QAed (?)
<rjb> and stuff that was written before there were any 64bit CPU's on the market often suffers from that
<rjb> twosouls82: just like the 32bit packages
<twosouls82> so we are the reviewers
<rjb> bugs are reported, tracked and (hopefully) get fixed
<rjb> (the software i was talking about up there was not from ubuntu repos, it was more exotic/specialized stuff)
<peto> ---------- my cube is to close, how can i change the distance of view -----------
<peto> ---------- my cube is to close, how can i change the distance of view -----------
<gundam_rx78nt1> peto: what do you mean?
<peto> i dont know how to explane it
<mhollisjr> you don't have to I understand, one moment
<jussi01> peto: try in #compiz-fusion
<peto> i would like to see my cube when i rotating from bigger distance
<peto> because now is too close
<mhollisjr> you'll want to run ccsm
<peto> ok, i am there
<mhollisjr> then the rotate cube plugin it's called zoom in general
<c0p-1-cr0n> hi
<jussi01> hi
<gundam_rx78nt1> hi
<peto> mhollisjr i couldnt find it
<jussi01> peto: did you ask in #compiz-fusion?
<peto> no
<mhollisjr> ccsm > Desktop > rotate cube > general > zoom
<peto> i got it... mhollisjr thx
<mhollisjr> no problem peto
<peto> mhollisjr it was really easy :)
<mhollisjr> the hardest thing about compiz is finding stuff ^^
<peto> mhollisjr and do you know how can i set up a different wallpapers in walls of cube
<gundam_rx78nt1> so what is the functional advantage of having compiz installed?  Don't count the eye candy portion.
<mhollisjr> that I don't know
<mhollisjr> for me, it's quicker ot move around
<gundam_rx78nt1> mhollisjr: faster than the key combination?
<mhollisjr> I still use the key combinations
<ACOSTA__> hi
<mhollisjr> it's hard to explain I don't really have to reorient myself because things change too quickly, since they smoothly change my eyes follow them quicker and I can react quicker
<mhollisjr> I know that sounds kinda backwards but it does improve my productivity (if you can call it that)
<ACOSTA__> how do i disable the zooming effect on a icon when i launch?
<ACOSTA__> +it
<gundam_rx78nt1> I can't justify installing it and using the resources for that if I don't get any performance improvements.
<mhollisjr> -nod- for me it's visual performance improvements, faster reeactions
<mhollisjr> no doubt the computer's hurting a bit but quad core 4gb geforce 7900 can handle a bit of a hit
<ActionParsnip> peto, you can but you cant have desktop icons if you do
<peto> oouu
<peto> realy
<ActionParsnip> yeah. Its lame but if you are REALLY that bothered you can
<cpk1_> can I have dhcpd listen on 2 interfaces (eth0 and ath0) and assign ips in the same subnet (192.168.1.XXX)?
<storbeck> Why would you want to?
<peto> so how can i put different images there now
<ActionParsnip> storbeck, im guessing ones for wireless and ones wired
<mhollisjr> don't have a router? ^^
<peto> how can i set up it
<storbeck> Ah, he's making his own router. Got it.
<cpk1_> was that "why would you want to" directed at me?
<storbeck> It was, not anymore.
<cpk1> I would bridge it but bridging was kinda hit and miss before
<cpk1> and some of the reading I was doing suggested that bridging wireless and wired doesnt quite work
<storbeck> cpk1: http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<ActionParsnip> peto, let me find a howto
<ActionParsnip> peto, http://www.mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?p=108283
<storbeck> mepislovers *chuckles*
<cpk1> storbeck: I already have everything configured for wired dhcp serving, I am wondering if I can just tell dhcp to listen on ath0 and be done or if I need to make a whole new subnet entry and whatnot
<ActionParsnip> peto, may help >http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=8d1910afe5ab8ec81a0262dcbd87a1ec&t=600909#post3693639
<ActionParsnip> storbeck, both are debian based
<cpk1> actually pretty sure they need to be seperate
<cpk1> blah
<cpk1> more work
<storbeck> I would assume you need a new subset.
<storbeck> ActionParsnip, I know
<peto> ActionParsnip how
<peto> ActionParsnip: did you find out?
<peto> because i can see a imagese of different wallpapers with icnons as well
<ActionParsnip> peto, dude i just sent you like 2 links
<ActionParsnip> peto, see above
<peto> ok
<peto> thx
<peto> does anyone know how to get a weather info on the screen in kubuntu
<jussi01> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Lynoure> peto: yes, there is a good applet for that, kweather
<Thecks> I wish Google Desktop supported Widgets for Linux =[
<peto> lynoure i installed it, what do i need to do now
<Lynoure> peto: right-click on a panel, choose 'add applet'
<Lynoure> peto: then just choose kweather from the list
<peto> ok, thx
<peto> is it possible to get that applet to top corner on the screen
<Lynoure> peto: yes, you can move them...
<Lynoure> peto: hover left of them with a mouse and a control area appears, rightclick, 'Move Weather Report'
<peto> i dont know why, but that kweather is not there
<peto> i installed one more, that one is in that menu and i can choose it, but kweather is not there
<peto> i got it...
<peto> its ok now
<dhq_> i have internal mic on my laptop but it doesnt work
<edneymatias> hi all
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello edney
<edneymatias> hello gundam!
<edneymatias> i'm running kubuntu 7.10 with kde4 packages from launchpad ppa and i'm having problems with koqueror to access my company webmail
<edneymatias> i search for informations and it seems tha apache ssl is misconfigured...
<edneymatias> something to do with named virtual hosts ssl
<edneymatias> so when i try to connect...i got a message telling me the protocol process terminated
<edneymatias> something like that...
<edneymatias> with firefox beta 3....i got a message like that...but i was able to add an exception
<edneymatias> to the site
<edneymatias> but didn't find a way in konqueror
<edneymatias> if it exists...
<edneymatias> i'm not sure...but in some moment in the past...during kde 4 rc series...i already accessed the site...
<edneymatias> i don't remember...but i think things got wrong when i switched to ppa repositories
<edneymatias> anyone knows what can possible be done?
<Piaireuh> Hello, is there any French aroud here ?
<NickPresta> !fr | Piaireuh
<ubotu> Piaireuh: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<edneymatias> nop?
<edneymatias> sorry
<edneymatias> i saw... :)
<dhq__> i have internal mic on my laptop but it doesnt work
<edneymatias> kubuntu-kde4
<squid0> dhq__: try selecting it under kmix
<squid0> the radio button
<dhq__> squid0: well i dont see it under kmix
<squid0> look at 'Mic' under Input tab
<dhq__> squid0: well i enebled it there but no difference
<edneymatias> see ya!
<squid0> dhq__: hmm. maybe try the Mic Boost switch under 'switches'?
<dhq__> squid0: well i dont have it
<squid0> or just open krec or audacity and try recording something. maybe it actually does work
<squid0> but the volume may be soft, or something
<ubuntu> hey
<genjix> whats a good root partition size?
<genjix> 4 gb?
<Lynoure> genjix: Depends on how much stuff you plan to have there, and which parts you'll have separate. I seem to use 4.3G currently
<Xbehave> all my ttys are broken, is this due to a bad vga setting, what should i set vga to on an intel? (i think somebody helped me here before, thx but i cant seam to get the right vga setting)
<Lynoure> genjix: but I have kde3 and kde4, and lots of other stuff
<dhq__> squid0: it doesnt record
<squid0> dhq__: i don't know
<genjix> ok thanks Lynoure
<plantain> Hey, my applets randomly don't load, can anyone tell me why this might be?
<plantain> Most importantly, what the default sound applet in KDE3.5 is called? I can't decrease my volume with it gone :S
<dante_> как народу то много...
<Lynoure>  plantain: kmix
<dante_> рашнспикинг есть?
<jpatrick> !ru | dante_
<ubotu> dante_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dante_> sanks
<dante_> drop me out here... a dont remember how))
<Thecks> рашнспикинг есть?
<Lynoure> dante_: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Lynoure> dante_: if I understood your question right.. if you meant how to leave, that's just /leave #kubuntu
<dante_> yes...leave
<Thecks> /part #kubuntu
<neville> plantain have you tried Kmixer?
<dhq> please someone help me with my mic
<Dr_willis> !record
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> I never use a mic under linux. sorry.
<Dr_willis> well actually i have.. but i just plugged it in.. and it worked. :)  of course my Audigy card has a mic port right there on the front just for mics.  So many of these newer sound cards have multi ports that could be a mic, or rear speakers or other bits.. it gets confuseing.
<dhq> Dr_willis: well i need the mic i have no clue what to do
<Dr_willis> Plug it into the mic slot on the soune card?
<Dr_willis> Youve not really stated what the problem is.
<Dr_willis> im assuming it just 'dosent work'
<dhq> Dr_willis: how do i restore my sound system to when kubuntu was 1st installed
<identity> anybody knows how to watch divx full screen on PS3 kubuntu , vlc and mplayer ?
<Dr_willis> dhq,  you are saying sound used to work but now it dosent? or what exactly.
<Dr_willis> with mplayer and vlc - i thought the 'f' key enabled fullscreen mode
<dhq> Dr_willis: before mic worked now it doesnt
<Dr_willis> dhq,  guess ya need to mess with the kmixer, or alsa-mixer tools then.
<Dr_willis> You may have it muted some how/
<noname> er... Hello, I've got a problem with a bunch of files created in windows, they all have names in cp1251, so in dolphin their names are replaced with question marks... How can I view their names properly?
<heras> noname: "apt-cache search cyrillic" returns a bunch of font packages. One of those may fix your problem.
<RurouniJones> howdy all, is there a way I can get Amarok 1.4.8 and libgpod 6.0 installed on my gutsy system without having to upgrade half of it? Out of curiosity I added the hardy repo but asking to update Amarok requrie updating the KDE base packages. Is it possible to et aroudn this or will I have to install a local copy form source?
<noname> heras: thank you, I'll try that
<ForgeAus> ahh remember the stuff about how a .deb is compressed?
<ForgeAus> I found the utility to decompress them
<ForgeAus> not sure if it comes in ubuntu by default but I guess it would
<ForgeAus> ...
<ForgeAus> ar is the program
<emilsedgh> a deb is a tar.gz package
<ForgeAus> (if even interix, the most barebones *ix I've ever seen has it and ubuntu is based on debian, then I'd gather its there somewhere)
<ForgeAus> not exactly emil
<ForgeAus> its two tarballs inside a .deb archive
<ForgeAus> (a control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz inside an ar archive)
<ForgeAus> its just that the ar archive happens to have a .deb extension hehe :)
<ForgeAus> data appears to be where the binaries go, I'm not so sure about what the control.tar.gz is about probably either source or config information
<alterego> do you ever throw anything out that is absolutely valuable and delicious to eat like chicken wings?
<ForgeAus> alterego you mean no need for ar because its a low level tool and dpkg does it all?
<ForgeAus> but what happens when your dpkg breaks?
<ForgeAus> or on a system that doesn't ahve a working dpkg?
<alterego> what is dpkg
<ForgeAus> its fine for kubuntu... but for interix it wasnt
<raidu> Hey can anyone help me with a bug?
<ForgeAus> dpkg is what apt-get and adept and kpackage and aptitude, etc all run to open and install .deb packages
<ForgeAus> dselect is another one
<ForgeAus> what kinda bug raidu?
<raidu> the abept installer has a bug
<raidu> i cant understand why the hell it makes it to shut down
<ForgeAus> like I asked what kinda bug?
<ForgeAus> um what package(s) did you install?
<raidu> Kiso
<patoruzu> hey guys...when will kde 3.5.9 will be upgraded to the repos???
<ForgeAus> hmm ok well then I'm not sure
<raidu> and new updates and gmount
<ForgeAus> um what kinda new updates?
<ForgeAus> I could understand possibly a kernel update requiring a restart
<raidu> so can you help me?
<ForgeAus> what you mean it makes adept close on you unexpectedly?
<ForgeAus> or the comptuer shut down?
<raidu> yea
<raidu> the first one
<ForgeAus> oh um perhaps it was going out of its mind trying to calculate something...
<raidu> when i try to start adept installer then it closes
<ForgeAus> um... try doing the updates individually
<raidu> i did like 3 restarts
<raidu> nothing
<ForgeAus> really? um sounds like your lacking memory space of some kind
<raidu> 1,5 GB ram
<raidu> and 250 GB disk
<ForgeAus> yeah but what are you running to fill the 1.5gb :)
<raidu> emm theres nothing else running than koversation and gaim
<ForgeAus> why both?
<ForgeAus> why gaim anyway in the first place
<raidu> msn and irc
<ForgeAus> A) its been replaced by pigdin
<ForgeAus> and B) kopete does most of the protocols
<raidu> i think im sitting on a old KDE :P
<ForgeAus> including both msn and irc!
<raidu> yea that i know
<raidu> so theres no way that the installer can be fixed?
<NthDegree> gaim and pidgin are the same thing
<NthDegree> raidu: run Adept in a terminal
<NthDegree> if it fails to load
<ForgeAus> raidu you could use apt-get instead
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<NthDegree> Adept in a terminal and debug the issue
<NthDegree> don't put up with problems that can be easy to fix
<ForgeAus> I agree NthDegree, only I generally don't know how to fix the problems :)
<raidu> emm maybe you can tell me the code to run adept in term.
<NthDegree> raidu: open konsole#
<raidu> i have been using KDE for a week only
<raidu> its opend
<raidu> opened
<NthDegree> sudo adept_installer
<storbeck> [09:17] <NthDegree> gaim and pidgin are the same thing
<storbeck> Sort of, gaim is obsolete though.
<Pici> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<Pici> hmm... that needs to be fixed.
<NthDegree> storbeck: they are.. in RHEL pidgin is gaim with the branding changed :P
<NthDegree> in other distros it's the actual thing
<TameLion> :O kubotu has eaten ubotu
<Pici> Gaim was forced to change its name by AOL, so its now called Pidgin (in Gutsy and higher)
<appelza> lmao
<NthDegree> but apart from branding changes and a new location for config files .purple not a lot has changed
<appelza> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<appelza> :D
<appelza> nice.
<appelza> kopete > gaim ;p
<NthDegree> indeed
<NthDegree> I use Kopete
<raidu> nthdegree
<NthDegree> as soon as I use gaim though.. then it's a different story ;)
<storbeck> I don't see why gaim was forced to change their name, and naim wasn't.
<raidu> it says that its a baddevice
<NthDegree> storbeck: they got paid to
<NthDegree> AOL paid them
<storbeck> Ah
<NthDegree> the gaim people got money for it
<raidu> invaild or uninitaialized input device 169
<storbeck> Now I do :D
<NthDegree> raidu: paste it all in pastebin :P
<NthDegree> then gimme the link and i'll take a look
<raidu> pastebin? :S sorry i know im stupid :P
<NthDegree> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<NthDegree> paste every line konsole printed into a pastebin
<NthDegree> then gimme the URL it returns
<raidu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56842/
<NthDegree> okay.. try kdesudo adept_installer
<raidu> no command found
<NthDegree> which Kubuntu version are you on? >.>
<alterego> does it ever bother you if people give you things when you aren't even ready?
<raidu> where can i check it ? :P
<jussi01> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Pici> gaim
<jussi01> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Pici> !gaim
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<Pici> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<Pici> Fixed :)
<ActionParsnip> NthDegree, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187025
<TameLion> pld Pici - was it aliased incorrectly?
<ActionParsnip> NthDegree, Looks like the tablet devices to me
<ForgeAus> kewl tablets :)
<raidu> NthDegree its 7.04 :P i think its old? :P
<NthDegree> ActionParsnip: as in synaptics drivers?
<Pici> TameLion: Yeahm !gaim-> !im, but !im-#kubuntu was pointed to !kopete.
<jean-michel> slt
<ForgeAus> I want a 17" (or even A4 sized) convetible tablet PC (/notebook)
<NthDegree> raidu: I wonder why you don't have a kdesudo then :|
<ActionParsnip> NthDegree, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185930
<ActionParsnip> NthDegree, the wacom stuff I think in xorg.conf
<raidu> so its old ? :P
<NthDegree> raidu: erm...
<NthDegree> not that old xD
<raidu> hmm
<NthDegree> 7.10 would be current
<raidu> how can i upgrade it ? is there anyway?
<NthDegree> raidu: never bother with upgrades
<ActionParsnip> raidu, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<NthDegree> if you're going to get the latest version then grab the CD and do a live install
<SlimeyPete> you can upgrade, but personally I always do a clean install
<NthDegree> ActionParsnip: dist-upgrade
<SlimeyPete> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<NthDegree> upgrade is for updating
<NthDegree> dist-upgrade is for upgrading
<SlimeyPete> ActionParsnip: he'd need to alter his sources.list first AFAIK.
<NthDegree> and update is for caching the latest sources.lst bits
<ActionParsnip> SlimeyPete, stock ones should update what s/he has installed
<NthDegree> yeah he needs to replace all instances of feisty with gutsy
<SlimeyPete> ActionParsnip: yeah but not to the next release
<ActionParsnip> NthDegree, s/he's on feisty?
 * ActionParsnip gasps
<SlimeyPete> 14:27 < raidu> NthDegree its 7.04 :P i think its old? :P
<SlimeyPete> :)
<NthDegree> it's one release old
<NthDegree> what's the issue?
<SlimeyPete> I still run Feisty on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> NthDegree, Hardy is round the corner making it nearly 2 releases old
<SlimeyPete> haven't had any reason to upgrade yet
<NthDegree> ActionParsnip: that's not an issue either
<raidu> damn i want to fix the adept installer problem
<ActionParsnip> NthDegree, true if it aint broke...
<raidu> :( :P
<NthDegree> raidu: either 1) wait for hardy heron 2) upgrade to gutsy
<NthDegree> but i'd wait for hardy
<NthDegree> and grab the KDE 3.5 variety
<NthDegree> the KDE 4 variety (according to their mailing list) will be supported for 6 months only
<raidu> emm maybe you can tell me how to upgrade because that would help a little :P
<NthDegree> and KDE 4 is not worth using yet :P
<raidu> i have 3.5
<NthDegree> raidu: best way is download the Gutsy CD and clean install
<raidu> damn then i will lose alot of stuff :P
<NthDegree> *sigh*
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't go as far as to say kde4 isn't worth using yet
<NthDegree> didn't your mother teach you to have a separate /home partition?
<NthDegree> I suppose you can upgrade.. but I don't recommend it
<raidu> emm my mom doesnt know .... about that :P
<Dr_willis> Momma says.. BACKUP Yo Porn! :)
<raidu> lol
<raidu> what the hell lets try to upgrade
<NthDegree> replace all instances of feisty with gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Pici> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<NthDegree> then do sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> Please follow the proper upgrade instructions, replacing stuff in sources.list may not always work.
<Dr_willis> apt-get me a beer
<NthDegree> Pici: that is for Ubuntu
<NthDegree> and his Adept does NOT work
<NthDegree> so he can't do it that way
<ForgeAus> apt-get one yourself you lazy <insert insult here>
<Dr_willis> i always install synaptic  and use it.
<ActionParsnip> cat /dev/beer > //home/Dr_willis/mouth (SYMLink to stomach)
<Dr_willis> Buffer Over flow error  Core Dumped.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis, do you have the liver package installed
<ActionParsnip> :))
<NthDegree> Dr_willis: stop spreading your Win32/Diarrhoea :P
<ActionParsnip> nice
<Dr_willis> apt-get upgrade liver
<Dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> i wish :(
<raidu> nth so i donwload feisty or how i do it?
<NthDegree> there are two ways
<NthDegree> to upgrade
<NthDegree> 1) is do what I said about replacing the sources
<BluesKaj> Hiyas All  :-)
<NthDegree> 2) use an Alternate Installation CD, but that may have issues of it's own (i've never used it for an upgrade)
<ActionParsnip> !hi | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<NthDegree> raidu: the normal way is to let Adept tell you there's a new release and then you upgrade that way.. but your adept is broken so....
<raidu> o grap
<raidu> k time to download the new ver :P
<NthDegree> raidu: wait for Hardy Heron, back up your data and install a clean version then is my advice
<NthDegree> and partition so your system has about 30GB and the rest goes to /home
<ForgeAus> hehe NthDegree I'd say wait for the Icy Iguana or whatever the one after Hardy will be called :)
<Pici> ForgeAus: Intrepid Ibex
<ForgeAus> lol kewl
<Pici> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<NthDegree> Intimate Iguana.. just for the ladies ;)
<NthDegree> I want J to be Jumping Jackal hehe
<ForgeAus> Intrepid's a kewl name for an OS :)
<Pici> ForgeAus: I think its neat too
<ForgeAus> dunno about the jumping but Jackal has a good chance of being right
<ForgeAus> I can't quite remember what an ibex is, some kinda cattle? or a bird?
<Dr_willis> tall thin bird
<Dr_willis> seen in egyption  stuff all the time i recall.
<faadale> suomea kukaan täällä?
<Pici> Dr_willis: An ibex is a mountain goat.
<ForgeAus> no DrWillis your thinking Ibis
<NthDegree> Joyous Jaguar
<NthDegree> >.>
<Dr_willis> what the heck is that tall bird then..
<Dr_willis> ebex?
<Pici> Ibis? Heron?
<NthDegree> or a bit of a cheeky one could be Jerky Jackal >.>
<Dr_willis> Ibis may be it then. :)
<ForgeAus> yeah basicaly wild goats
<Dr_willis> I recall a show on egypt - showed  some bird headed man with the head of a ibis (must of been what they said)
<ForgeAus> nah more like Jovial Jackal or Jousty Jackal or something
<BluesKaj> heh, it's obvious these (k)ubuntu "names" are chosen by commitee ... how much more lame can these "names" get anyway ? :(
<Dr_willis> I think wee need a "Sick Of Silly names Snake"
<ForgeAus> lol Blues :)
<ActionParsnip> could have KUbuntu 2008
<Dr_willis> I vote we name them after  porn stars. :) and i will shut up now.
 * ActionParsnip waits for hate
<ForgeAus> K will be interesing
<ActionParsnip> :D
<ForgeAus> Knightly Kipling?
<Dr_willis> Dead Poets. :)
<Dr_willis> Beast;y Bach
<Dr_willis> Shaky Shakespear
<ForgeAus> Stoned Singer ?
<Dr_willis> Pretty Poe
<Dr_willis> Lovely Lovecraft
<ForgeAus> Torrid Treefrog ?
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ForgeAus> aww jussi, we're just having some fun
<NthDegree> ZOMG Zebra!
<NthDegree> >.>
<Dr_willis> I want 'pun' names like 'Emanual transmission'
<jussi01> ForgeAus: you can have fun in -offtopic
<BluesKaj> c'mon Hardy Heron , even a poltically correct suburban houswewife can be more adventurous than that :)
<ForgeAus> yeah but the people here aren't all in offtopic are they?
<Daisuke_Ido> i think intrepid may be the release that drives people away from using the code names
<ActionParsnip> Zoomy Zebra
<NthDegree> jussi01: if there's no support questions.. no problem
<jussi01> ForgeAus: thats why I mentioned it :)
<ForgeAus> that would be good Daisuke :)
<Dr_willis> The Animal Name stuff does confuse a lot of newbies at work
<NthDegree> K can be Kissing Kangaroo
<NthDegree> >.>
<BluesKaj> zebras are lion feed
<NthDegree> F should have been Flaunting Feline
<NthDegree> >.>
<jussi01> All, please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic thanks :)
<NthDegree> my bad... this naming stuff is contageous :$
<dancemusiconly> i need some help. could smb help??
<NthDegree> dancemusiconly: what's the problem?
<NthDegree> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis> Offtopic Ostrach - the offical mascot of #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> Samba! i can do that. :)
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> jussi01, wjo appointed you the OT police ? :)
<ForgeAus> its not Ostrach its Osteritch I think
<ForgeAus> or something similar
<dancemusiconly> well i've got codex installed, but video is coloured green and there is no volume
<dancemusiconly> what to do????
<NthDegree> dancemusiconly: what codecs are we on about?
<NthDegree> you need to be more specific
<Dr_willis> Ohh Not 'samba' help. :)
<Dr_willis> the video has a green tint?
<NthDegree> Dr_willis: he's a txt-talker :P
<Dr_willis> and is this with ATI or Nvidia cards?
<dancemusiconly> video codex all of them any type of video
<dancemusiconly> ati
<Dr_willis> i was guessing ati..
<jussi01> !avi | dancemusiconly
<NthDegree> dancemusiconly: which set of drivers are you using?
<Dr_willis> ive heard of others with similer issues, some are grey scale, some hae odd colors..
<ubotu> dancemusiconly: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NthDegree> have you tried using xv rather than OpenGL rendering?
<dancemusiconly> ahh don't ask me such questions i've just started using kubuntu
<ForgeAus> whats xv rendering?
<NthDegree> dancemusiconly: you use Kaffeine right?
<NthDegree> for playing videos I mean
<dancemusiconly> yeap
<ForgeAus> oh ok
<OsirisX> hi guys.....busy with online course....how would i display the content of etc/passwd sorted on group id
<NthDegree> Settings > Xine Engine Parameters
<NthDegree> click Video
<Dr_willis> OsirisX,  i think the sort command has an option tod o by colum
<NthDegree> change "Auto" to "xv"
<NthDegree> then try
<dancemusiconly> ok. i'll try
<NthDegree> if that fails then try "OpenGL"
<NthDegree> go through each rendering engine one by one
<NthDegree> see if it makes any difference, it usually does
<OsirisX> can someone type the command so i can copy and paste it to test please :)
 * NthDegree be back in a bit, need a drink ^.^
<dancemusiconly> thanx
<llutz> OsirisX: guess the course reason is, that _you_ learn things beyond c&p
<dancemusiconly> that worked)))
<dancemusiconly> bye
<Dr_willis> man sort
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> or use awk
<konrad> I'm using a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 but don't get any sound playing MIDI-files. Synth is on maximum on the mixer settings. Any ideas how I can get the sound working? I'm using Kmid to play
<OsirisX> dr_willis.....nothing on sort for coloums
<Dr_willis> -k, --key=POS1[,POS2]
<OsirisX> k...will try that
<OsirisX> What regex matches lines that consist entirely of digits?
<Dr_willis> depends on the regexp language the program is supporting
<Dr_willis> theres a [num] thing in THINKin some
<Dr_willis> but not all programs support that.
<Dr_willis> visual-regexp - Interactively debug regular expressions
<Dr_willis> kregexpeditor - graphical regular expression editor plugin for KDE
<raidu> willis
<raidu> do u know how to fix adept installer?
<Pici> Depends whats wrong with it.
<raidu> it crashes when its loading the list
<Dr_willis> i rarely use adept. i perfer syaptic
<raidu> icons and stuff
<Dr_willis> see if  the command line tools have issues also
<raidu> u mean term?
<Dr_willis> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> !cli
<Dr_willis> yes
<Dr_willis> :)
<NthDegree> raidu: yeah like using apt-get and aptitude
<NthDegree> !konsole
<NthDegree> =[
<raidu> yea term had problems
<Dr_willis> saw someone the other day had apt issies/ he had to clean out 2 files in his  /var/cache/apt/SOMTHING dir
<Pici> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<raidu> says for that command that it wasnt found
<raidu> i replaced the user thing to
<Dr_willis> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pici> What user thing?
<Dr_willis> was not found?
<raidu> yea
<Dr_willis> i would guess.. a typo on your part was the issue
<Pici> raidu: What user thing did you replace?
<raidu> fuser
<NthDegree> fuser?
<raidu> ok now i didnt and it did nothing :S
<NthDegree> raidu: if you receive no messages that means it worked
<raidu> o
<NthDegree> when you get no error message generally that means something has worked
<raidu> k i thought it will give me a line of stuff that its fixing or smth :P
<raidu> lol still not working :P
<NthDegree> [K]ubuntu isn't the type of distro that adheres to Windows style "everything is okay" philosophy
<NthDegree> until it tells you something is wrong, generally you can assume all is okay :P
<BluesKaj> raidu, the best practice for following the instructions here is to copy and paste the text into the konsole... trying to retype them can really do damage
<raidu> k i wont retype never again :P
<NthDegree> BluesKaj: till someone makes a factoid for !rm-rf-forwardslash ;)
<ForgeAus> lol blues :)
<ForgeAus> only if you mistype them
<ForgeAus> nthdegree??
<raidu> what that thing does ? :P
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, well, I learned my lesson a long time ago
<BluesKaj> :)
<ForgeAus> what lesson?
<NthDegree> BluesKaj: encouraging users to copy/paste results in people causing damage
<ForgeAus> I'm lost whats !rm-rf-forwardslash?
<BluesKaj> not to type
<ForgeAus> rofl Blues :)
<NthDegree> ForgeAus: "sudo rm -rf /" DO NOT TYPE EVER!
<Pici> ....
<ForgeAus> oh IC... well I could do that but I wouldn't want to
<NthDegree> but that is what will happen if people copy/paste
<ForgeAus> it would remove all files under the root directory
<BluesKaj> I only type when I need to
<NthDegree> and everything in the root directory
<ForgeAus> wouldn't my system stop functioning before it got that far?
<NthDegree> ForgeAus: probably
<Pici> NthDegree: Pleaes don't suggest that, even when joking.
<trappist> and since everything is IN the root directory...
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  ive found it dident stop :)
<ForgeAus> lol DrWillis from personal experience?
<NthDegree> Pici: i'm not suggesting it, i'm explaining people suggesting it's a good idea to copy/paste are going to get newbies into trouble
<ForgeAus> why would someone do such a thing?
<raidu> im getting mad at adept installer :P
<ForgeAus> raidu it probably gets mad at users too :)
<raidu> too much work :P
 * ForgeAus chuckles (of course I was only kidding)
<Dr_willis> a simple typo of one SPACE when giveing a full path.. can result in it.
<ForgeAus> adept? too much work? uh?
<NthDegree> Dr_willis: that's a good point
<trappist> ForgeAus: on accident, mostly.  imaging you accidentally say "sudo rm -rf / etc/foobar" with the extra space.  that means recursively remove / and etc/foobar.
<ForgeAus> IC
<Dr_willis> NthDegree,  and thats howit normally happens. :)
<raidu> dont listen to me im talking .... out of my mind because im really really mad
<trappist> *imagine
<AndreSTC> im having problems using gparted live cd, can any1 help me with that?
<ForgeAus> well its always best to use caution when using the rm command anytime anyway
<raidu> willis
<NthDegree> raidu: try a sudo apt-get clean
<ForgeAus> andre its more a gnome thing than kubuntu
<ForgeAus> but sure ask...
<ForgeAus> (what distro is gparted livecd based on? slackware? ubuntu?)
<raidu> nth
<NthDegree> ForgeAus: and chcon too, can't count the number of systems i've wrecked by chconning .wine and stuff >.>
<trappist> I've had something similar happen using tab completion.  I expected more than one file to match, so I typed part of the filename, hit tab, and added *, but since there was only one such file I ended up with "rm -rf filename *" in my home dir.  that sucked.
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  i thohg it was gentoo. their homepage says
<raidu> ur my hearo
<raidu> hero
<ForgeAus> kewl DrWillis
<raidu> works :)
<NthDegree> i'm your what? OMG
<raidu> thanks alot
<NthDegree> XD
<ForgeAus> I'm right now installing portage into my Interix :)
<ForgeAus> whats chcon do?
<AndreSTC> ForgeAus its because im trying to boot with my live cd, but i dont know what option i should select when it starts
<NthDegree> ForgeAus: SELinux contexts
<raidu> it cleaned the bad parts off ? :P
<ForgeAus> trappist I don't use tab completion in IRC for that very reason
<NthDegree> raidu: it was a stale cache that's all
<raidu> now maybe u can tell me how to upgrade with adept?
<ForgeAus> I odn't use SELinux either but its ok
<trappist> ForgeAus: well you're not going to be rm -rf'ing people :)  and a lot of nicks on irc are a lot harder to type than any file I've named on my system, so I use it copiously on irc.  results in a few inexpensive mistakes.
<NthDegree> raidu: well now that is fixed the updater should work
<ForgeAus> raidu you can upgrade adept itself by sudo apt-get install adept hehe
<NthDegree> raidu: try updating your system
<NthDegree> then reboot
<NthDegree> then it will prompt and ask if you'd like to upgrade hopefully
<NthDegree> that is the normal way
<trappist> actually I use it so much I find myself trying to use it to complete long words :/
<TimS> Is it possible to reserve the bottom 20 pixels of the screen so that no window covers it?
<raidu> talk me trought what i need do to?
<ForgeAus> trappist yeah but sometimes people have similar nicknames ...
<NthDegree> if that fails then you'll need to change the sources list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ForgeAus> like theres at least 3 dra* ones in this very channel
<trappist> TimS: in kde you can tell kicker to keep itself from being covered by windows
<TimS> Hmm
<NthDegree> raidu: update your current system to the latest patches first, then reboot and see if adept prompts and asks you
<TimS> I am running a virtualbox with windows and I want to reserv the bottom for the windows start bar.
<raidu> the question is where i get the patches im a newbie :P
<NthDegree> TimS: *sigh* just put the KDE bar at the top?
<ForgeAus> Tims then resize your screen?
<NthDegree> raidu: 1 sec
<ForgeAus> use a scrollbar!
<ForgeAus> or alter your virtual-desktop space?
<NthDegree> raidu: kdesudo adept_updater
<TimS> My KDE bar is at the top, but I would rather not have windows cover the bottom.
<TimS> If its not possible, don't worry
<ForgeAus> you can auto-hide windows taskbar
<NthDegree> TimS: one easy fix
<NthDegree> right click virtualbox bit on window list
<NthDegree> Advanced > Keep Above Others
<TimS> Ah! Above all others! Thanks alot!
<NthDegree> and voila
<raidu> nth
<NthDegree> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatIsubuntu/releases <- why am I not authorised to access this page? ;O
<raidu> how can i run the updater tool?
<NthDegree> raidu: kdesudo adept_updater is one way
<raidu> when the adept is finished
<raidu> yea i know
<NthDegree> or sudo adept_updater
<raidu> it sed close adept installer and open another
<NthDegree> yeps
<NthDegree> close adept installer
<ForgeAus> sudo isn't recommended for GUI aps
<raidu> it downloaded somthing
<NthDegree> ForgeAus: I know
<NthDegree> but he has no kdesudo
<ForgeAus> kdesu and/or kdesudo
<raidu> now where could i find it?
<ForgeAus> kdesudo is for KDE4 isn't it
<NthDegree> ForgeAus: is kdesu piped up to kdesudo?
<ForgeAus> KDE3 etc had KDESU
<NthDegree> I have 3.5
<NthDegree> ah
<NthDegree> raidu: try kdesu adept_updater
<ForgeAus> I don't think 3.5 has kdesudo
<NthDegree> ForgeAus: i'm on 3.5 and have kdesudo
<raidu> i have the stuff
<kapiton> hi all
<NthDegree> on Gutsy Gibbon
<ForgeAus> Nth do you also have kde4?
<raidu> but i sed to run some other program that i downloaded
<raidu> where could i find it?
<NthDegree> ForgeAus: Kubuntu Gutsy default install
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't know about gutsy
<NthDegree> raidu: unless you tell me what that program is?
<raidu> wait a moment
<NthDegree> you need to remember the details as you go along =]
<raidu> distribution upgrade tool
<raidu> o it started
<raidu> it sef
<raidu> self
<raidu> i tryed kdesu adept_updater and works like hell fine :P
<raidu> thanks alot m8
<NthDegree> raidu: when you're upgraded back up your stuff to DVDs or CDs
<NthDegree> then when Hardy Heron is out to a clean install
<raidu> i allready did
<NthDegree> and partition with a separate /home that takes up the majority of your disk
<raidu> k
<NthDegree> then you can clean install and not lose your stuff.. simply by only reformatting the system partition(s)
<raidu> so u recomend me to use partition
<NthDegree> I recommend next clean install you make to have a /home aswell as a /
<NthDegree> then you can clean install each time without losing your stuff =]
<raidu> k
<raidu> but how can i unrar or mount isos ?
<NthDegree> you want to extract files from an ISO?
<raidu> i want to install photoshop cs2
<raidu> and use it with wine
<raidu> thats why i wanted to start learning linux to get my comp clean and fast
<NthDegree> erm...
<NthDegree> Photoshop CS2 will be as buggy as hell on Wine
<NthDegree> but here's the info on mounting ISOs from my 2nd most favourite source
<NthDegree> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Mounting_Iso_Files
<raidu> so no photoshop on linux?
<Pici> !isomount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isomount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> 1iso
<NthDegree> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pici> Bah, i give up.
<LjL> !appdb | raidu
<ubotu> raidu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<LjL> !equivalents > raidu    (raidu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<NthDegree> raidu: you can, but it's not easy to set up
<NthDegree> raidu: plus Krita, Karbon and The GIMP can easily do what Photoshop does
<raidu> im used to photoshop for 5 years not
<raidu> now
<vlt> Hello. I started a second X server `X :1` and then a remote Session `export DISPLAY=:1; ssh -X user@remotehost startkde`. This works but the font's don't look like on the remote machine. They actually look like crap. What am I missing here?
<raidu> so its hard to quit my job and start learning new ones but what the hell it takes time anyway :P
<NthDegree> raidu: well it's not an easy ride setting up Photoshop on WINE
<LjL> raidu, "gimpshop" is a hack that attempts to imitate Photoshop controls on the GIMP. Pixel32 is a commercial image editor for Linux that mimicks Photoshop to a good extent.
<raidu> o
<raidu> ill try to work it out then :P
<parkin_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<parkin_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<raidu> but i think i wont have time to design i want to learn linux first:P
<raidu> is it right that kubuntu is a linux version as its done by the same guys ?
<Dr_willis> kubuntu is ubuntu - gnome + kde
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> raidu: hm? no, i don't think so
<LjL> raidu: same guys as what, as Linux?
<raidu> yea
<LjL> no
<raidu> someone sed that to be
<LjL> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<raidu> to me
<Dr_willis> theres 100's if not 1000's of linux disrtos out.
<raidu> k
<raidu> is it hard to learn kubuntu fully ?
<LjL> raidu: Linux is just a small (though important) part of Kubuntu, and it is developed by different people, although it's maintained by Ubuntu developers specifically for Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<raidu> and retheme it and so on so on
<SlimeyPete> no harder than any other OS
<LjL> raidu: "fully"? yes.
<Dr_willis> raidu,  learking the kde or gnome interface is rather simple. Learning the nitty gritty of the Linux OS is a bit harder.. but its very well documented all over.
<Dr_willis> http://distrowatch.com/
<Dr_willis> Night all
<raidu> LjL where could i find new themes for kubuntu=
<LjL> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<raidu> thanks
<desmond> hulp nodig, paneel verdwenen
<LjL> !nl | desmond
<ubotu> desmond: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<desmond> need help, taskbar/panel disapeared
<prince_jammys> desmond: try alt f2  and   type "gnome-panel"
<raidu> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<prince_jammys> desmond: sorry type "kicker"
<desmond> prince_jammys nothing hapened
<prince_jammys> desmond: got my channels mixed up ;)
<desmond> in konsole it said it already was running
<prince_jammys> desmond: try this::  "killall kicker; kicker"
<desmond> it apeared
<desmond> and then disapeared
<prince_jammys> you got me excited for a moment
<desmond> prince_jammys: *** attempt to put segment in horiz list twice
<prince_jammys> mmm
<prince_jammys> this happens every time you log in?
<desmond> yes
<desmond> started last night
<desmond> but didnt reboot then
<walmik> hello all
<Repsa_Jih> hi.
<walmik> i m trying to access 2 windows machines thru samba shares and i get an error 'Timeout on server workgroup'. Just a couple of hours ago everything was working fine... pls hep
<walmik> help*
<parkin> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<walmik> hi all... i am trying to play an mp3 in amarok and it seems to be playing(stereo visualizer working & time shuttle moving) but i cannot here a thing. Sorry a noob question
<raidu> walmik u have mp3 codecs installed?
<raidu> and did you check ur sound settings?
<davidrj2k8> Please, help! I has downloaded Kubunto 7.10 for AMD64 (Desktop), but need login :S what's the login?
<davidrj2k8> Obs: I'm using as LiveCD
<raidu> david when u installed didnt it ask for login?
<raidu> o live cd :P
<raidu> hmm try user user or smth like that
<davidrj2k8> user: user; pass: user?
<dan> my graphics card broke. :( Can I emulate it with ram? :P
<raidu> yea david try that
<raidu> dan
<dan> raidu: how do I do?
<raidu> its a own ram video card?
<dan> yea
<dan> I have to run in vesa
<davidrj2k8> Okay, I'll try (anyway I back ^^)
<raidu> hmm
<raidu> i think its not possible but wich card u have ?
<raidu> ATI?
<raidu> G-Force?
<dan> hm
<dan> geforcego 7600 laptop
<dan> kinda annoying to run in 800x600 :/
<raidu> lol
<raidu> its not broke
<raidu> its software is gone
<dan> no.. not really
<raidu> if it would be broke then u would not see anything
<raidu> i had the same problem with ATI
<dan> I don't see anything. that's why I have to run with vesa
<raidu> i reinstalled the software and worked
<raidu> mmm
<raidu> depends how broke it is
<dan> even in bois I have purple stuff everywhere
<dan> bios
<dan> like some characters is purple and stuff
<raidu> when the main chipset is broke then theres no way to get it to work with comp ram
<raidu> the chipset is broke
<dan> and when I start xserver the whole screen is like disorted :/
<dan> but in vesa it's ok :P
<dan> aah
<raidu> hmm
<dan> but can I emulate a graphics card with my ram?
<dan> until I have this sucker repaired
<raidu> if the main chipset is broke then theres no way
<dan> damn :(
<dan> thanks anyway then :)
<raidu> but if its not then its possible but i really dont know because i fixed my old car my self
<raidu> card
<dan> ah
<raidu> i fixed it my self
<radsouthern> hi
<raidu> hi
<dan> ah. but I think it may be chipset then, since it's disorted from when i start the comp
<dan> well cya :)
<dan> thx
<raidu> np cya
<francesco_> ciao a tutti
<davidrj2k8> T_T Don't work "user user" T_T
<davidrj2k8> raidu: the user/user don't work T_T
<raidu> hmm
<davidrj2k8> smth too
<raidu> hmm mine didnt ask any user names
<raidu> did u try nothing :P
<raidu> like empty
<davidrj2k8> I have tried root, user, kubuntu, ubuntu, ... (combined in password all elements) and nothing
<davidrj2k8> I tried too
<davidrj2k8> de hash (MD5) is Correct too
<davidrj2k8> I don't have idea of the error
<vikku> how do i open the terminal window
<rocme> hi@all
<raidu> vikku
<raidu> go to k-menu
<raidu> system
<raidu> and consol
<raidu> thats the terminal
<parkin> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<raidu> david
<vikku> raidu : there is no option of console there
<raidu> wait a minute
<llutz> vikku: alt-f2: konsole
<raidu> yea thats what i wanted to write :P
<raidu> u got it first
<davidrj2k8> okay
<raidu> david
<rocme> vikku: did you really find an irc client but now console?
<davidrj2k8> I'm where
<vikku> honestly, yes lmao
<raidu> root didnt work?
<davidrj2k8> no
<raidu> u didnt get any username or password with livecd?
<raidu> or u downloaded it ?
<davidrj2k8> root/root, root/kubuntu, root/toor, kubuntu/kubuntu, kubuntu/root, ...
<davidrj2k8> I has downloaded
<vikku> alt f2 allows running me only one command, executes the command and sys finished (doesnt return prompt))
<raidu> try fully empty if that doesnt work then i dont know
<vikku> i downloaded it too
<davidrj2k8> http://mirror.pop-sc.rnp.br/mirror/ubuntu/kubuntu/gutsy/ ==> http://mirror.pop-sc.rnp.br/mirror/ubuntu/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<raidu> ill check it
<llutz> vikku: press alt-f2 enter there " konsole " and you'll get a shell/console
<vikku> ah ok lemme try
<davidrj2k8> I tried full empty too
<raidu> wtf :S
<vikku> llutz: gotcha thnks
<davidrj2k8> In the qtemu (win-qemu), worked, but, on burn CD don't work (I want use in Virtual, but Qemu is too slow, in the next time I download de version 32b)
<coggz> hi, how do i get my wireless to auto connect using knetworkmanager?
<raidu> hmm
<raidu> david i dont have no idea what the password would be then. i got shiped cd so i dont know
<raidu> and even then i didnt have a password
<davidrj2k8> T_T
<davidrj2k8> I will try download the 32b version
<davidrj2k8> A question... What's the difference of "Alternate" and "Desktop"? o.O
<coggz> desktop is a live cd, but alternate isn't, it can run on older machines
<coggz> less ram, graphics...
<jussi01> Anyone remember the name of the randr tray app?
<coggz> xrandr
<jussi01> coggz: no, thea tray app for kde
<coggz> jussi01: oh, right
<coggz> jussi01: i used to use it a lot, but i can't remember what it is called now...
<llutz> jussi01: krandrtray
<davidrj2k8> óh... thanx
<coggz> jussi01: aha
<jussi01> llutz: ah yes thats it.
<coggz> Does anyone know how to make knetworkmanager auto connect wireless
<jussi01> llutz: it doesnt seem to be in the repos. was there a particularly good place to get it?
<jussi01> (or should google sufice ;D)
<llutz> dpkg -S krandrtray
<llutz> it's in kcontrol
<coggz> jussi01: it came with my kubuntu install
<jussi01> aye... /me headdesks
<coggz> anyone??
<coggz> nosrednaekim: hi
<nosrednaekim> hey coggz
<coggz> nosrednaekim: hows things,
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<coggz> nosrednaekim: good. How do you get wireless to autoconnect in knetworkmanager?
<laboratorio> saludos!!
<nosrednaekim> coggz » I think you have to make the network trusted
<coggz> hola senor!!
<coggz> nosrednaekim: aha, thanks
<coggz> nosrednaekim: it is already trusted.
<nosrednaekim> coggz » is it encrypted?
<coggz> nosrednaekim: yes, wpa personal
<nosrednaekim> then I think you need to enter a password every boot.
<parkin> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<coggz> nosrednaekim: but if i right click, then choose my network, it connects no passwords asked
<nosrednaekim> huh...
<coggz> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<coggz> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cloakable> I've installed Kubuntu 7.04 on a laptop, and knetworkmanager isn't associating to my wireless network. Using the manual tools works, though. Chipset is the raling rt2500
<cloakable> *ralink
<cloakable> Any advice?
<R{Away}> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<R{Away}> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<R{Away}> read those
<R{Away}> maybe u get help
<cloakable> It doesn't even start configuring
<coggz> cloakable: ah, what laptop is it, does it see the network?
<tzd> can anyone help me set up automatic downloads via rss in Ktorrent please? Can't find any beginners guide, howto's etc. on how to do this :/
<coggz> why in ktorrent?
<coggz> oh, gotcha
<cloakable> coggz: Evesham, not sure what model, networkmanager sees the network, using iwconfig, etc I can join it.
<tzd> coggz: well i'm using uTorrent atm, but i want to get rid of this last windows program and be able to format my NTFS drive that i'm currently using for downloads in uTorrent
<coggz> cloakable: hmm, ok, thought it could be a different issue
<coggz> tzd: i see, i will just have a look. What is the rss fed?
<cloakable> coggz: Ahh
<tzd> coggz: http://www.tvrss.net/feed/vtv/  I've managed to get the feed up and working in kTorrent. It displays the feed material but I can't get the filters working at all
<coggz> tzd: Ok, what you need to do is this: open up Ktorrent, then under settings>configure ktorrent >PLugins>find Rss Feeds plugin and click 'load'
<tzd> coggz: it's loaded :)
<coggz> oh
<ForgeAus> I have no idea why I would want to but could I get an additional kernel with my kubuntu? say a freeBSD one?
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus » that would not be Kubuntu
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu on an LG laptop, model LE50, radeon xpress200 chipset.. When I boot the laptop, I do not see the kubuntu startup screen with the kubuntu logo, instead the screen stays blank until the login screen.. Also, booting takes some 1 minute 45 seconds, which seems very much.. Anybody has an idea how I can fix and improve this?
<ForgeAus> kubuntu boots from the linux kernel right?... but can I have multiple kernel choices? with the same userland?
<coggz> phoenixz: One of my friends has that same problem, takes 5mins to boot.
<ForgeAus> phoenix if you can run your video in some kinda VESA compatibility mode maybe...
<tzd> coggz:  do you have rss downloads enabled in kTorrent? If you do then a printscreen of the filter tab would probably help me a lot :)
<ForgeAus> or better ATI drivers?... I don't really know
<phoenixz> ForgeAus> Im using the official ATI drivers.. no difference...
<coggz> tzd: ok, one mo
<phoenixz> coggz> Could he fix it?
<coggz> phoenixz: not yet,
<ForgeAus> I don't think the video drivers are loaded when the when it comes to the bootsplash screen
<ForgeAus> phoenix, get the ones from adept, much better
<ForgeAus> fglxr
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus » you couldhave differnt linux kernels.... or you could share your /home with a BSD install
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phoenixz> coggz> I just installed this laptop for somebody else, because they wanted to try something different than windows.. like this, they will go back to windows the same day.. :(
<phoenixz> ForgeAus> are you talking about the open source driver or the closed source driver?
<coggz> tzd: ok, on the tabs at the top, click RSS Feeds, then click New down the bottom, pase in your URL, then clcik refresh!
<ForgeAus> phoenixz either way
<coggz> phoenixz: same, he just came from windows, but ha gone back for now
<unagi_> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<tzd> coggz: ok done :)
<AndyCR> Hi, when I suspend and resume the wifi connection doesn't resume automatically, but rather I have to right-click the wifi applet and choose the network again
<coggz> tzd: thanks for that link, that looks awesome
<AndyCR> Is there a way to make it automatically reconnect, as in Ubuntu?
<tzd> coggz: hehe it is, works like a charm for my uTorrent :)
<phoenixz> ForgeAus> I just installed the restricted (closed source) ATI driver already.. no results
<coggz> AndyCR: I have the same problem, but i think it needs to use kwallet, but im not sure
<coggz> brb
<AndyCR> Ah, I had KWallet disabled because it annoyed me, I'll try enabling it
<AndyCR> Thanks
<unagi_> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<_Shade_> i'm looking for some documentation about configuration of the /etc/postfix/aliases file
<coggz> hi again
<tzd> coggz: how's it going? Does it work for you with the feed?
<phoenixz> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<coggz> tzd: yes, fine
<coggz> i thought you said it was sorted?
<rickest> how do you disable the splash screen when shutting down? I like to see the services shut down
<coggz> rickest: im not sure, but on mandriva, pressing 'Esc' made it display. esc doesn't work in kubuntu, but i wonder if there is a key?
<tzd> coggz: oh no, i got the feed working but i cant get the filter working at all. For instance: i want to auto download season 1 of a tv serie. I just don't know what to do in the filter setting tab.
<rickest> coggz: I was thinking a config option somewhere. I turned off the startup splash via grub but I don't know about shutting down
<coggz> tzd: hmm, i can't work it out, but i will check out google for a solution
<tzd> coggz: i had a look over there as well but i was unable to find anything. If you do find something then please let me know :)
<snowdonkey> Hi.  Does anyone here us ChessDB?
<victoryemulator> hi can anyone tell me how can i install older kde icons like the icons of kde 1.x or kde 2.x on kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> victoryemulator » they probably are not compatible.
<Wasserstoff> actually they might be..
<Wasserstoff> just missing some
<victoryemulator> only the icons, nothing else.  is there a theme or something, coz i saw that in sabayon
<Wasserstoff> sabayon uses kde2??
<Wasserstoff> wow
<Wasserstoff> they are more horrible than I remembered
<victoryemulator> no
<Oloughlin75> Trying to configure alsa and im getting this error: configure: error: cannot find sources (acore/sound.patch) in . or ..
<victoryemulator> they use 3.5.something they have this option in display settings
<victoryemulator> or somewhere
<Oloughlin75> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nosrednaekim> Oloughlin75 » wasn;t it working before?
<nosrednaekim> (compileing it that is)
<Oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: i reinstalled windows and kubuntu
<Oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: but yeah... i got the error last time but just restarted and it worked, now that didnt work
<Oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: how do i start the asound module?
<nosrednaekim> Oloughlin75 » seems like the tar archive isn't complete.
<nosrednaekim> kernel module?
<Oloughlin75> yes
<nosrednaekim> Oloughlin75 » there is no "asound" module I don;t think... HAL detets your hardware and loads the correct sound module accordingly
<Oloughlin75> ok
<Oloughlin75> im download alsa again
<Oloughlin75> downlpading
<Oloughlin75> downloading*
<martijn81> kubuntu.org down?
<stdin> nope
<BluesKaj> Oloughlin75, you could try this and download a fix script for alsa here : http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh , then run this command in the konsole to fix it : ./alsa-info.sh
<Oloughlin75> whats the script do?
<Oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: ya... must not have copied completely from my flash drive :/
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: i got anothe rproblem though :)
<Oloughlin75> exiting dolphin i get: Unable to save bookmarks.... permision denied..
<coggz> Oloughlin75: i had that before.
<Oloughlin75> change permisions on the file?
<BluesKaj> Oloughlin75, it helps you fix you alsa settings
<BluesKaj> your
<Oloughlin75> BluesKaj: but whats it actually do? lol
<FaiDillinGer> man i just want to say that i love linux
<coggz> Oloughlin75: open /home/user/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/
<coggz> as root :)
<Oloughlin75> coggz: and adjust permisions?
<coggz> Oloughlin75: then rename root owned one to like bookmarks_bak.xml
<BluesKaj> it's a diagnostics , Oloughlin75
<coggz> Oloughlin75: create new file, then open and close dolphin
<ercan__> Hi, can anyone tell me what I need to have installed to get m4a to play on amarok? Thanks
<Oloughlin75> coggz: yep, thanks :)
<coggz> Oloughlin75: I have no idea why it happens, it has happened to me twice now, and it is just random...
<Oloughlin75> coggz: i used kdesu dolphin earlier :/
<nosrednaekim> coggz » or you can just remove bookmarks.xml
<coggz> Oloughlin75: aha, yes, that makes sense now,
<rickest> FaiDillinGer: glad to hear it, it's a great OS
<Oloughlin75> hmm, i always download ~200-400KB faster in linux
<nosrednaekim> KB/s?
<Oloughlin75> yeah
<_Shade_> hi there
<Oloughlin75> hey _Shade_
<_Shade_> i'm looking for some open source web application for task management (like flyspray) - helpdesk solutions
<_Shade_> are there any?
<jussi01> _Shade_: any reeason you are not considering flyspray?
<jussi01> !info flyspray
<ubotu> flyspray (source: flyspray): lightweight Bug Tracking System (BTS) in PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8-13 (gutsy), package size 368 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<jussi01> _Shade_: its in the repos ^^
<GRay> somebody may help me?
<Oloughlin75> GRay: with what? :)
<GRay> Oloughlin75 after resize my /dev/hdb1 portition mounted in / my linux system is down ((((
<Oloughlin75> i dont know enough to help ya, sorry
<GRay> ((((
<nosrednaekim> GRay » you resized the root partition?
<GRay> yes
<nosrednaekim> GRay » using what tool
<rickest> GRay: define 'system is down'. won't start at all, grub error, etc
<GRay> nosrednaekim gparted
<nosrednaekim> GRay » from a libeCD?
<ScorpKing> the UUID most likely changed
<GRay> rickest grub is normal... kubuntu writen system boot and nofing no boot
<GRay> nosrednaekimyes
<nosrednaekim> GRay » check if all the files are still there.....
<GRay> nosrednaekim how?
<GRay> nosrednaekim i'm now booting from life CD
<nosrednaekim> GRay » boot the liveCD and look at the partition.... either its all gone or its all there I would think
<emilsedgh> !mp3 > Tavakkoli
<GRay> nosrednaekim my must mount theirs?
<nosrednaekim> GRay » what?
<GRay> nosrednaekim mount /dev/hda1 / ???
<Oloughlin75> Is there a way to adjust how much the volume chanes with the fn volume up and down buttons?
<nosrednaekim> GRay » "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<nosrednaekim> Oloughlin75 » I don't think so.
<ScorpKing> GRay: you getting grub error 17?
<GRay> nosrednaekim my filesystem is normal
<GRay> ScorpKing grub is normal
<nosrednaekim> GRay » any errors on boot then?
<ScorpKing> GRay: if everything is normal then what is the problem?
<GRay> nosrednaekim no... don't boot
<nosrednaekim> any errors AT ALL?
<nosrednaekim> turn off quiet and splash t grub
<GRay> ScorpKing in my display writen system boot and nothing bootin
<ScorpKing> maybe usplash stop errors from showing
<ScorpKing> GRay: pres <ESC> at boot and select the second option (recovery mode i think) in grub
<ScorpKing> press*
<BluesKaj> Oloughlin75, the volume buttons on gutsy are pretty coarse on most KBs I'm afraid , the best one can do is 11% steps up or down...that's my experience too.
<Oloughlin75> BluesKaj: mine are 13% :/
<Oloughlin75> or 12 or 14 :/
<GRay> ScorpKing ok. now do it. thanks!
<ScorpKing> GRay: now you can see the error and share it with us so someone can help you
<BluesKaj> Oloughlin75, i guess I should be thankful :)
<ScorpKing> when i switch off my laptop it just exits kde and then hang. pressing any keys and even ctrl+alt+del doesn't do nothing. any ideas?
<ScorpKing> ah. ctrl+alt did something not. it has some error about wlan0 but it's stuck in a loop. the text is scrolling to fast to read. is there a way i can pause it to see whats going on?
<ScorpKing> noW*
<ScorpKing> heh
<japp> Buenas tardes
<japp> Gracias alos que me ayudaron ayer a buscar información de cómousar una cámara web en Kubuntu
<japp> y ahora necesitaria ¿dónde encontrar un manual para torpes y aprender esa cosa mágica denominada Konsola
<ScorpKing> japp: language?
<japp> ¿qué es eso de language?
<ScorpKing> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ScorpKing> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<japp> I'm sorry
<jetsaredim> is there going to be a new network-manager-kde package?
<ScorpKing> i hope so
<GRay> i select in grub "recovery boot" in my display writen "starting up...." and nothing bootin
<matisse> Hi, is it possible to use ssh for http-proxy ? someone told me I had to use the -D option, but it doesnt work
<nosrednaekim> GRay » thats really weird
<GRay> nosrednaekim i'm know?
<GRay> тут кто нить по русски говорит кто в линухах шарит?? )))
<Oloughlin75> !ru | GRay
<ubotu> GRay: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<phoenixz> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu on an LG LE50 laptop.. The wireless works out of the box but every now and then it suddenly shuts off, and then I can't connect anymore.. the access point still shows but when I try to connect, it asks for password, and then waits for the longest time.. and then again asks me for the password
<phoenixz> only fix so far is a reboot, but come on! this is Linux, reboots should not be needed! Is there a better way to fix this?
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz » try "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<phoenixz> The wireless card is an RaLink RT2500 802.11g cardbus/mini-PCI
<Oloughlin75> its going to take me forever to set up windows :(
<nosrednaekim> Oloughlin75 » what do you use windows for?
<Oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: i use office and zune :/
<Oloughlin75> zune i need to use
<Oloughlin75> office is nice because it does refrencing, which i dont think open office does
<nosrednaekim> hum, you might have been able to get by with virtualbox
<nosrednaekim> referencing? you mean like bibliographies?
<raidu> hey guys :)
<Oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: yeah, it it keeps track of everything
<Oloughlin75> all your sources
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim> did the dbus reset, which just killed the wifui all together.. the wifi is on, it shows in knetwork manager as that its there but it doesn't even show the wifi part in the menu anymore..
<Oloughlin75> but meh
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. you can do that with open office
<Oloughlin75> really>? :D
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz » hrm... interesting
<nosrednaekim> Oloughlin75 » yeah I saw it once while messing around
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim> how can I reload the driver?
<phoenixz> rmmod / modprobe..
<phoenixz> but, how do I know which module is the driver?
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz » lshw will tell you
<Oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: bibliography database.... wooah
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim> thanks..
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim> mmm, reloaded the module, now knetworkmanager again shows the wifi part in the menu, but the wifi light on the laptop is off..
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz » is there a wifi switch?
<phoenixz> oh crap, reboot..
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim> dunno, but if there is, I haven't touched it
<nosrednaekim> well, see if there is.
<nosrednaekim> ok... I have to go... later guys.
<_Shade_> jussi01: i would like to check some more than just flyspray
<_Shade_> does hardy comes with qt4.4? can i install it's package somehow?
<ercan__> Hi, can anyone tell me what I need to have installed to get m4a to play on amarok? Thanks
<emilsedgh> _Shade_: there are Qt 4.4 packages in personal repository of Rid-dell for hardy
<_Shade_> emilsedgh: any url?
<emilsedgh> _Shade_: its on launchpad, cant remember :(
<RangdeBasanti>  i have 'xlockmore' to lock screen. how can i run it as system admin on all accounts at start up.(boot time)
<hoens`rZ> where can i get libglew1.5?
<hoens`rZ> getting libglew-dev only got 1.3
<parkin> !compiz|parkin
<Oloughlin75> !compiz | parkin
<ubotu> parkin: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<matisse> Hi, is it possible to use ssh for http-proxy ? someone told me I had to use the -D option, but I'm not able to get it working
 * RangdeBasanti got disconnected. now back
<NthDegree> matisse: you can use SSH as a tunnel
<NthDegree> !sshtunnel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshtunnel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hoens`rZ> i'm trying to install libboost-filesystem-dev, but i get the following error: libboost-filesystem-dev: Depends: libboost-dev (= 1.33.1-9ubuntu3.1) but 1.34.1-4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<hoens`rZ> it also says taht i don't have libboost-dev installed
<hoens`rZ> any idea on a fix?
<NthDegree> matisse: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html  <- i'm not sure if this will help or not, but if you control the SSH server then you can easily set up a proxy using netcat and tunneling
<NthDegree> hoens`rZ: get hold of that libboost package
<hoens`rZ> NthDegree: ?
<matisse> NthDegree: i will read it, got also a link from another channel. Thanks for the moment
<NthDegree> hoens`rZ: it wants libboost-dev 1.33.1-9ubuntu3.1 so until a version of libboost-filesystem-dev is available for the newer version of libboost-dev (1.34.1-4ubuntu1) you need to install the older libboost-dev
<hoens`rZ> NthDegree: i don't have any libboost-dev installed
<hoens`rZ> why doesn't it just install the old one for me
<NthDegree> hoens`rZ: because it is meant to install that latest for all the fixes and enhancements
<hoens`rZ> how ridiculous
<NthDegree> not really
<hoens`rZ> ...
<hoens`rZ> it's not riciculous that it won't install a package that i want because it tries to install another package that the one i want doesn't depend upon?
<hoens`rZ> how is that not ridiculous
<NthDegree> you simply install the older version yourself
<hoens`rZ> "simple" would be it doing it for me and not making me jump through hoops :/
<NthDegree> it's the maintainers of libboost-filesystem-dev that are to blame methinks :P
<hoens`rZ> don't know what to get from libboost now
<hoens`rZ> or where to get it rather
<Oloughlin75> !info lobboost
<ubotu> Package lobboost does not exist in gutsy
<Enissay> when i shutdown my pc, i just get a black screen and it never shuts down, i have every time to do it manually... is there any way to fix this?
<Oloughlin75> !info libboost
<ubotu> Package libboost does not exist in gutsy
<wucherkater> hi
<wucherkater> someone here?
<hoens`rZ> ubotu: ?
<vlt> Hello. I have two nearly identical Kubuntu installations. Can I just copy my complete home dir from one to the other machine and continue working there as if I was on the first one?
<SlimeyPete> yes, probably.
<SlimeyPete> if they're close to identical.
<vlt> Enissay: This is done by acpi, I think.
<vlt> SlimeyPete: Both 32bit Dapper w/ current updates.
<SlimeyPete> likely to work then
<bandit710> bonjour
<vlt> SlimeyPete: Perfect. Thank you.
<vlt> And I should be able to do an rsync everytime just before changing back to the first one, right?
<wucherkater> hello i have a problem
<wucherkater> ^
<vlt> !ask | wucherkater
<ubotu> wucherkater: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wucherkater> i installed kubuntu and apt get issnt working since i updated it
<tzd> can someone please help me setting up a working rss feed autodownload in kTorrent please? Got the feed working but the filter bit won't work :/
<wucherkater> vlt sorry i am not the fastest
<wucherkater> it say another process is using it how do i fix it
<vlt> There's a lock file somewhere from a previous apt process. I'm sure there's a wiki entry on how to unlock it.
<wucherkater> vlt i am a linux noob
<tzd> wucherkater: just a guess... you don't have the "adept program" running in the background?
<Oloughlin75> whos got a lock?
<wucherkater> i installed it yesterday then tried to update it it gets an error and now it wont start adept manager  and when i try it it says another process is using it would u thry to fix it click yes and when i click yes i get an error   http://nopaste.php-quake.net/17485
<Oloughlin75> !adeptfix | wucherkater
<ubotu> wucherkater: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Oloughlin75> type that into  terminal wucherkater, and itll fix it
<wucherkater> ok
<Enissay> vlt: how to fix this?
<Oloughlin75> Enissay: what are you trying to fix?
<wucherkater> Olouhlin75 now it ask me something ^^
<vlt> acpi doesn't turn off his pc
<wucherkater> should i say yes?
<Oloughlin75> wucherkater: yep
<wucherkater> oloughlin where u from?
<Oloughlin75> US
<wucherkater> ok
<Oloughlin75> wucherkater: did it work?
<wucherkater> i think so
<tzd> Oloughlin75: you seem to the kubuntu king ;) You don't happen to have some hidden skills within kTorrent?
<wucherkater> i can make all updates that kubuntu tell me?
<Oloughlin75> tzd: ive been "using" for almost two weeks ;)
<Oloughlin75> tzd: whats the problem though?
<tzd> Oloughlin75: two weeks use of kTorrent or Kubuntu?
<Oloughlin75> kubuntu
<orlandoj> which program can i use to run .ra files ?
<wucherkater> Oloughlin75 can u tell me how to get java in konqueror to use java chats?
<Oloughlin75> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<tzd> Oloughlin75: oh... Well perhaps you might know how to help me. I can't get the filter in rss autodownload to work
<Oloughlin75> wucherkater: run "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<NthDegree> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wucherkater> good ill try
<Oloughlin75> tzd: cant help you there :/
<tzd> Oloughlin75: ah alright, worth a shot :) Thanks though
<Seren__> hi
<wucherkater> how to klick ok in konsole?
<Seren__> I am trying to remove the "store password" pop up under konqueror
<Seren__> I already uninstalled kwallet
<Seren__> anyone knows where the optin is
<Seren__> wucherkater> Tab to select, enter to confirm
<wucherkater> thanks
<wucherkater> ^
<wucherkater> ^^
<Oloughlin75> lol
<wucherkater> i installed java now
<wucherkater> but konqueror say no i dont have java
<Seren__> wucherkater: try restarting konqueror
<wucherkater> no dont work
<Oloughlin75> wucherkater: click settings -> configure konquerer-> plugins -> click the scan for plugins button
<Oloughlin75> wucherkater: otherwise, im not sure if java will work with konquerer
<onlinelli> Hi
<wucherkater> and what do i need to do than?
<wucherkater> it dont work
<wucherkater> ^
<Seren__> in tools / html settings
<Seren__> there is an option to enable/disable java
<Seren__> amongst other things
<Seren__> by default it is disabled
<Seren__> try to enable it
<wucherkater> seren java & javascript
<onlinelli> Is anyone running kde4 right now?
<wucherkater> java aktivate global is on at my place
<Seren__> ok
<Seren__> no idea then
<wucherkater> can i install firefox here?
<[-plAzZzZA-]> Hi people
<Seren__> sudo apt-get install firefox
<[-plAzZzZA-]> I have a problem in Kubuntu with video driwer, who can help me? My video card: VIA Unicrom Pro IGP
<[-plAzZzZA-]> help me :))
<onlinelli> so please describe your problem
<[-plAzZzZA-]> look my notebook Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pro V2030, I have Kubuntu Linux 7.10, and I have a problem whith video drivir, my video card : VIA Unicrom Pro IGP integrated video card 64 Mb
<wucherkater> i installed firefox and how do i say him use jave?
<wucherkater> java
<Seren__> did you try ? I think it works by default
<wucherkater> seren i tryied
<martijn81> wucherkater: just install java and it will find it automaticaly
<[-plAzZzZA-]> onlinelli: can you help me ?
<wucherkater> i need version 6 update 3
<wucherkater> maybe i installed then the wrong one
<onlinelli> I do not know now as I never stumbled upon that card, maybe, there are some howto's out there..
<onlinelli> you do not get it installed?
<Seren__> wucherkater:  this is the version installed in (k)ubuntu
<Seren__> but I don't remember having done anything special to get it working
<Oloughlin75> !info latex2e
<wucherkater> what is a rpm
<ubotu> Package latex2e does not exist in gutsy
<Oloughlin75> wucherkater: they aren't supported in kubuntu, but they are like .deb, or install files
<[-plAzZzZA-]> onlinelli: no I don't , because I haven't drivers and I don't know how to make install with command "make install"
<wucherkater> 	Linux RPM (selbstextrahierende Datei)  Dateigröße: 17.74 MB  so dont use this
<dZen|n|> I have a logitech g15 keybord, is there any guide on net that I can use to make it work on my kubuntu gutsy
<onlinelli> so you found a howto, but do not know how exactly apply this one?
<[-plAzZzZA-]> onlinelli:  that's right
<onlinelli> you need to install the build-essential package first
<onlinelli> could you paste the url of the howto please?
<[-plAzZzZA-]> onlinelli: and then my xorg.conf didn't run...
<wucherkater> http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting  can i use this java?
<onlinelli> @ piazza xserver-xorg-video-openchrome did you install that package
<onlinelli> ?
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> someone speaks french ? :(
<SlimeyPete> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jpatrick> !fr | ubuntu
<SQLDarkly> Where can I find documentation on locking down kubutnu. I have an office of 75 I am moving from winblows to Kubuntu but i need to restrict what the user can and cannot do.
<ubotu> ubuntu: please see above
<walmik> hi all
<jpatrick> SQLDarkly: they can only do stuff to their /home
<wucherkater> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre will i die when i try this?
<walmik> i m having a little troubl with eclipse on kubuntu...
<walmik> Eclipse crashes with "JVM terminated. Exit Code=1
<walmik> please help
<onlinelli> I try to.....
<ubuntu> yes but no one speaks in kubuntu french channel :/
<SlimeyPete> wucherkater: no, that should work.
<onlinelli> which howto did you use
<SQLDarkly> I am more concerned with removal of games and to prevent any changes to the system at all. I want them to be working and only working not playing with wallpaper and crap. I use to use windows steadystate for this purpose
<ubuntu> salut
<[-plAzZzZA-]> onlinelli: yes, i did, but i demention 640:480, and I have some troubles...
<SlimeyPete> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<walmik> SlimeyPete: Hi, i have done all that and i am upto java6 now
<walmik> SlimeyPete: It has got something to do with 64bit
<SQLDarkly> Anyone have an idea where I can find such documentation?
<onlinelli> @ <[-plAzZzZA-]> so you installed the xserver-xorg-video-openchrome from universe and you did not chance your xorg.con?
<onlinelli> @ <[-plAzZzZA-]> according to some wiki you shoud change Driver "openchrome"  to Driver "via"
<dZen|n|> I have a logitech g15 keybord, is there any guide on net that I can use to make it work on my kubuntu gutsy
<onlinelli> in your xorg.conf
<wucherkater> http://nopaste.php-quake.net/17492  i dont undestand what to do...
<SQLDarkly> I am almost looking to do a KIOSK mode however I want only BASIC functionality.
<matisse> NthDegree: works with   http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<[-plAzZzZA-]> onlinelli: yes, I installed open crome, but it view my driver as vese but not via :(
<matisse> NthDegree:  but for some reason it took some time before it "started" working
<SQLDarkly> Kubuntu doc does not have what I need as far restricting users network wide as in a windows policy
<onlinelli> @<[-plAzZzZA-]> could you send your xorg.conf? Here:  http://nopaste.php-quake.net/
<[-plAzZzZA-]> onlinelli:  my xorg shows vesa driwer :(
<onlinelli> so change it
<wucherkater> i think i can do it now ^^
<onlinelli> sudo /kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wucherkater> thanks for all ya help ^
<onlinelli> but make a backup first
<walmik> onlinelli: hi, can u pls help me
<[-plAzZzZA-]> onlinelli: could we discuss it tomorrow?
<wucherkater> waaahhh
<walmik> i m using amd64 kubuntu and eclipse crashed with a JVM error.... pls help
<onlinelli> I won't be online tomorrow, but I'm sure someone can help then
<[-plAzZzZA-]> ok, thanks you for consultation
<onlinelli> bye <[-plAzZzZA-]>
<amigo> hi ppl! I see /etc/default/tmpfs and variable SHM_SIZE is empty. How to calculate this value? or it do automaticaly?
<coggz> hi all
<[-plAzZzZA-]> À åñòü ëþäè, êîòîðûå ïî ðóññêè ðàçãîâàðèâàþò ? :))
<wucherkater> i am in the adept manager i i found the java plugin for firefox
<wucherkater> but i get an error when i try to install it
<luke_> wucherkater:  try using the one off the java site
<wucherkater> but i am too stupid to install it
<luke_> wucherkater:  ok, is firefox open while you use apt?
<walmik> hi all how can specifically i install ibm's jvm for 64 bit
<wucherkater> now its closed
<wucherkater> i dont know it was open
<dam> hello I have a problem with smplayer: whenever I load subtitles it goes crazy
<coggz> walmik: use synaptic or adept to search for it
<coggz> !smplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smplayer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coggz> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<coggz> !subtitles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subtitles - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<walmik> coggz: i ve done that but only the Sun version shows up
<coggz> walmik: ill keep looking...
<walmik> coggz: thank u so much
<walmik> coggz: specifically i want to run eclipse without it crashing every now n then with the JVM error
<wucherkater> i want to use java in firefox  anyone know how?
<Arwen> !java | wucherkater
<ubotu> wucherkater: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<dam> the problem is that it was working an hour ago
<wucherkater> i restart linux now ^^
<dam> smplayer + subs was working
<wucherkater> maybe it will work than
<dam> and now it's just suborn
<walmik> coggz: i m using amd64 with kubuntu7.10 and eclipse 3.2
<coggz> walmik: thanks,
<coggz> dam: have you tried reinstalling?
<dam> no but that's a good idea
<coggz> walmik: have you recently urgraded xorg
<fevel> im having trouble with kde 4, every time I logout, the icones I erased from the desktop returns
<fevel> can anyone give a hand?
<walmik> coggz: i m sorry but i dont know what that means.... i ve recently installed kubuntu
<walmik> coggz: actually i m quite new to it and i had to install about 5 times to get it to work with my nividia card
<coggz> walmik: I'm no expert either :), have you installed any updates since you got kubuntu?
<walmik> coggz: just the basic updates, no kernel updates.. i did that once and i had to reinstall kubuntu
<walmik> actually i just need a good ide for php...
<walmik> !php ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<walmik> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vedavox> does kdevelop not have a php add on?
<coggz> walmik: emacs is supposed to be good, but ive never used
<martijn81> walmik: there is quanta
<walmik> martijn81: ok i ll check it out
<coggz> walmik: im just downloading gphpedit - a php/css/htm development prog
<rickest> walmik: do you know about 'envy'? that might help with your nvidia woes next time
<walmik> coggz: ok i ll do that too... thanks...
<xxBasYxx> hi i have movie DVD .iso image... how to play this movie?
<walmik> rickest: i had used envy.. but it ended up into problems after a kernel updaste
<rickest> walmik: ah
<Bb-7HaCk> Hi
<Bb-7HaCk> I've got a problem with kubuntu
<vedavox> xxBasYxx: you could burn it to dvd, or mount it
<coggz> xxBasYxx: try mplayer
<coggz> Bb-7HaCk: what is your problem
<Bb-7HaCk> I can't listen to any sounds
<walmik> coggz: gphpedit looks promising
<coggz> walmik: good, ill just get it open
<Bb-7HaCk> I think speakers are disabled, but doesn't happen in windows!
<coggz> walmik: what u doing in php?
<vedavox> Bb-7HaCk: can you open kmix
<Bb-7HaCk> Yes, I can
<vedavox> and check the settings there
<Bb-7HaCk> OK
<walmik> coggz: i m creating CMS s for  flash sites
<coggz> walmik: gphpedit is pretty good, i will use this for development no i think
<Bb-7HaCk> Nothing new
<coggz> walmik: cool, ive gotten lasy using wordpress
<coggz> www.opensourcesurfer.co.uk
<walmik> coggz: all i needed is code highlighting, auto complete, etc... but prefereably something that can even autocomplete custom classes/vars like Zend
<vedavox> Bb-7HaCk: ok, go to system settings and open the sound system, try a check sound, if not restart the sound server
<coggz> hmm, ive never actually used zend, but i useed to use Dreamweaver
<Bb-7HaCk> OK
<vedavox> Bb-7HaCk: sorry make sure its enabled, its changed since I last used it
<coggz> walmik: the brackets auto indent too, plus it does C/C++ which im learning
<nosrednaekim> Quanta+ is pretty good
<walmik> coggz: r u talking about gphpedit?
<Kubunt1> ignore this message
<coggz> walmik: yes,
<nosrednaekim> for HTML development
<coggz> nosrednaekim: we are talking php
<walmik> coggz: ah cool/ im installing it now...
<nosrednaekim> I think it does PHP too
<coggz> walmik: yes, very good. Id now reccomend
<Bb-7HaCk> I' ve done the test sound, but I don't hear nothing
<coggz> nosrednaekim: u ever seen gphpedit?
<walmik> nosrednaekim: i checked out quanta.. i ve used itin the past... did nt like it much... thanks for suggesting anyways
<nosrednaekim> nope...
<walmik> coggz: wat r u using to learn C
<coggz> walmik: C++ from the ground up - its a book
<tikka> i have a dilema
<walmik> coggz: what i meant is,.. wat IDE and compiler
<coggz> walmik: i learn much faster from paperr based media, plus i have a great cheap bookshop down the road
<coggz> oh, kate and g++
<Bb-7HaCk> I'ts enabled, and I've restarted the sound system, but nothing
<coggz> bt i will use gphpedit now as it is much better
<tikka> often times, vlc, kaffeine, mplayer.. all crash out after trying to play video files.  however, for weeks its fine, then out of the blue this happens. a reboot seems to resolve it. any ideas?
<coggz> tikka: are the videos very large that crash it?
<vedavox> Bb-7HaCk: back to kmix, is the correct soundcard selected? not a modem or something else?
<walmik> coggz: oh... cool
<nosrednaekim> Bb-7HaCk » do you have a HDA Intel card?
<Bb-7HaCk> I don't know, I don't remember
<Bb-7HaCk> Yes, I think yes
<Bb-7HaCk> Sorry, I must go. I'll come back here tomorrow. Thanks
<coggz> Bb-7HaCk: bye
<walmik> coggz: is this ur site http://www.opensourcesurfer.co.uk/
<coggz> walmik: yep
<walmik> coggz: nice... interesting.. i like the funny signs
<wucherkater> coggz u know where is firefox installed ?
<walmik> coggz: i m gonna go now... nice talking to u.. bye
<wucherkater> anyone know where is the directory of firefox
<coggz> wucherkater:
<coggz> walmik: bye
<wucherkater> ya?
<coggz> wucherkater: /usr/bin/firefox
<RangdeBasant> i cant get this bash script working. can any one help? http://pastebin.com/m3e78c441
<the-erm> I installed upgraded audacity recently, and now I can't record. http://pastebin.ca/913142 # here's what audacity spits out any ideas?
<coggz> wucherkater: /usr/share/firefox/
<PhilRod> hi, how can I tell knetworkmanager/systemsettings to use wpa(_supplicant)? I don't see an option in the settings, but if I run wpa_supplicant manually, then disable/enable the wireless card in systemsettings, it works ok
<Wise_One> guys can i ask something?
<trappist> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<coggz> PhilRod: hmm, my knetworkmanager works with wpa fine, no need to start wpasupplicant manually
<Wise_One> i have edited xorg.conf through recovery mode, and now i don't know how to save and close it so i can boot normally
<user5> hi there
<wucherkater> coggz http://nopaste.php-quake.net/17500 do u understand this?
<PhilRod> coggz: is there a setting to tell it to use wpa, or did you just enter the ssid and passphrase?
<PhilRod> RangdeBasant: script too long to understand immediately, but if you're running it from cron, check whether it has the required environment set
<nosrednaekim> Wise_One » what editor are you using?
<nosrednaekim> Wise_One » vim? or nano?
<Wise_One> oh sorry, i used vim
<RangdeBasant> PhilRod what envi set?
<ForzaPalermo> hey why does .d3lphinview appear in all my folders i view
<ForzaPalermo> anyway we can get that not to create? or appear at all
<coggz> PhilRod: just entered phrase...
<nosrednaekim> Wise_One » you already closed it? you just want to know how to shutdown?
<PhilRod> RangdeBasant: well, I didn't read enough of the script to tell what env vars you need, but it's your script, so I guess you know :-)
<wucherkater> Change to your Mozilla (or Mozilla Firefox) plugins directory  / where is this directory
<RangdeBasant> PhilRod i dont know scripting
<Wise_One> i want to shut it down, don't know how
<PhilRod> coggz: ok, I wondered if it had some heuristic to do that
<coggz> wucherkater: i looked at the thing, it seems overly confusing
<Wise_One> haven't closed xorg.conf, don't know how to close it
<PhilRod> RangdeBasant: ok, you'll have to give more details - what is the script meant to do, how are you trying to run it, what do you expect to happen, and what actually happens?
<PhilRod> Wise_One: esc : x
<SQLDarkly> Does Kubuntu have teh ability to lock down PCs over a network ala Windows Domain Policy
<rickest> Wise_One: :x     to save and exit,   :q   to abort and exit
<wucherkater> coggz its ok but i dont know where the directory for plugins is
<nosrednaekim> Wise_One » esc, then :x then enter
<PhilRod> Wise_One: but set your EDITOR environment variable to 'pico' or some other reasonable editor
<RangdeBasant> PhilRod http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699029     see the 3.
<coggz> wucherkater: does the deb package not work?
<Wise_One> didn't do anything and now i screwed the file up.... should i reset the pc?
<nosrednaekim> Wise_One » no...
<wucherkater> no the deb package gets an error
<PhilRod> RangdeBasant: if you're trying to do enforced breaks, try rsibreak
<RangdeBasant> Philip5 rsibreak?
<nosrednaekim> Wise_One » how did you mess the file up?
<jpatrick> !info rsibreak | RangdeBasant
<ubotu> rangdebasant: rsibreak (source: rsibreak): KDE utility which can help to prevent the RSI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-4 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 1160 kB
<Wise_One> when i pressed the buttons you told me, some lines went down, some letters got erased. can i undo it?
<RangdeBasant> !info rsi
<ubotu> Package rsi does not exist in gutsy
<twosouls82> RangdeBasant: one option would be to create a script which runs as root by making it suid, make sure it is readable by 'world' and that it executes the dcop call as the user logged in (sudo -u <user> <command>).. I am just thinking out loud
<RangdeBasant> !rsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RangdeBasant> twosouls82 ok. and how to do the other things?
<twosouls82> RangdeBasant: the script could be placed in the system wide Autostart directory
<RangdeBasant> PhilRod rsi ?
<RangdeBasant> jpatrick thx
<jpatrick> RangdeBasant: no problem
<RangdeBasant> twosouls82 ok . nice but how do i do the rest of the things. like lock after 30 mins of unlock even and log it?
<PhilRod> RangdeBasant: giyf
<nosrednaekim> Wise_One » yeah....hit "esc" and then ":q" and then enter which exits without saving
<RangdeBasant> PhilRod whats giyf?
<PhilRod> "google is your friend"
<twosouls82> :)
<Wise_One> ":q" is just the letter "q" or in combination to sth else?
<nosrednaekim> both
<wucherkater> how do delete a file in command
<PhilRod> rm -i filename
<sredna> hi
<sredna> after i updated to the 3.5.9 packages my Desktop shows files in / - even after I changed the desktop path in the kde settings!
<sredna> how do i fix that???
<twosouls82> sredna: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kcmshell4 desktoppath
<twosouls82> change it there
<wucherkater> ri did it
<wucherkater> ^
<wucherkater> ^^
<sredna> twosouls82: i kinda did that
<sredna> twosouls82: and I DO NOT RUN KDE4, KDE4 is BROKEN
<twosouls82> sredna: I guess you have to relogin after changing the desktop path (so it kdesktop will re-read its config)
<sredna> i may run kde 4.1 or 4.2
<sredna> twosouls82: i did that
<twosouls82> not kde 4, my bad: "kcmshell desktoppath" then
<twosouls82> sredna: --^
<sredna> twosouls82: and as i said, i DID change it. my desktop STILL shows files from /
<sredna> I wonder if you heard about that in here before?
<sredna> in #kde they say 'ubuntu?
<wucherkater> so al last question
<sredna> when i tell it, so i guess so ;)
<wucherkater> where to change the bootloader
<sredna> sredna: another kubuntu kfscage, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/175982
<wucherkater> i would like to use windows standart
<twosouls82> sredna: you reinstalled kdesktop? one reported it being fixed afterwards
<coggz> bye all
<Oloughlin75> cya coggz
<sredna> twosouls82: i didn't reinstall shit, i updated. but the link above seems to point to a possible fix
 * sredna tries
 * sredna thinks kubuntu should use the kde path
<jpatrick> !ohmy | sredna
<ubotu> sredna: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sredna> jpatrick: sorry?
<sredna> jpatrick: what did i do to hurt your feelings?
<heavymetalwiseon> so sorry guys, had internet problems, didn't see if you answered....
<jpatrick> sredna: what kde path?
<heavymetalwiseon> i'm Wise_One by the way
<wucherkater> anyone know how to configure the bootloader
<wucherkater> ?
<storbeck> Which bootloader?
<wucherkater> kubunto bootloader
<wucherkater> it was standartly there
<jpatrick> !grub | wucherkater
<ubotu> wucherkater: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sredna> someone said something to me just as i logged out, could you please repeat?
<storbeck> [16:54] <jpatrick> sredna: what kde path?
 * sredna now got his own mess of icons back on the desktop, using the recipe in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/175982
<emilsedgh> sredna: jpatrick said 'what kde path'
<sredna> jpatrick: the kde desktop path form the kde 'path' configuration module :)
<jpatrick> sredna: that's /usr no?
<sredna> jpatrick: the desktop path is 'Desktop' pr default
<jpatrick> sredna: yes, we have that
<sredna> kde adds that to ~/ and gets ~/Desktop
<storbeck> ~/.kde/
<sredna> jpatrick: appearently something makes it fail in the kde 3.5.9 packages, which aren't of course in the official path.
<wucherkater> how to open a lst
<wucherkater> ops
<heavymetalwiseon> sorry for me being impatient but anything to undo changes to xorg.conf and exit?
<storbeck> wucherkater: vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wucherkater> http://nopaste.php-quake.net/17502  is it ok so will windows now be the first option in bootloader?
<jpatrick> heavymetalwiseon: copy the backup made to xorg.conf
<Oloughlin75> heavymetalwiseon: just close it and dont save?
<sredna> why do you speak yellow?
<wucherkater> someone can have a look on it?
<jpatrick> sredna: sorry, I haven't used .9 yet, so don't know
<storbeck> heavymetalwiseon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<heavymetalwiseon> i don't think i have a backup (newbie faults). i just want to close vim so i can boot normally
<sredna> jpatrick: possibly using the xdg-user-dir tools is the future, but then i think the kde Paths module should be made to work with that :)
<heavymetalwiseon> but i'm still in xorg.conf. can't close the file
<storbeck> :q!
<sredna> jpatrick: it has the bug, and whenever someone asks, point them to the url i pasted above :)
<storbeck> Type that.
<jpatrick> sredna: right
<sredna> editor tip: use nano, it doesn't make you cry nearly as often as vi
<storbeck> I prefer vi.
<heavymetalwiseon> is ":q" just the letter or in combination to something else?
<trappist> sredna: eh?
<storbeck> :q means quit. However, if you made changes and you don't wish to save it will give you an error.
<trappist> heavymetalwiseon: in command mode, :q<enter> to quit
<storbeck> So you do, :q! to force it to quit.
<trappist> storbeck: actually if you made changes it'll give you an error even if you do wish to quit, cuz it doesn't know
<heavymetalwiseon> it just beeps and doesn't do anything
<storbeck> trappist: That's what I just said.
<storbeck> heavymetalwiseon: press the 'esc' key a bunch of times. Then do :q!
<heavymetalwiseon> still nothing, only beeps
<storbeck> Close the terminal by pressing 'x'
<heavymetalwiseon> i'm not in terminal, i'm in recovery mode
<storbeck> Is it giving you an error message?
<heavymetalwiseon> no nothing
<storbeck> Reboot and start over.
<heavymetalwiseon> see, i started the computer, and didn't boot to kde, just command line or recovery console
<heavymetalwiseon> then i wanted to edit xorg.conf
<storbeck> Did you try typing, startx ?
<jpatrick> heavymetalwiseon: tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<heavymetalwiseon> "startx" didn't work 'cause I had doubled EndSectionEndSection
<heavymetalwiseon> how can i run the above command if i'm still in the xorg.conf file?
<rickest> heavymetalwiseon: :!your_cmd_here
<storbeck> I find it hard to believe that if you're in vi, :q! won't work.
<heavymetalwiseon> sorry i can't paste anything, i'm chatting through vista
<heavymetalwiseon> desktop with kubuntu is stuck into xorg.conf
<storbeck> So just restart, reconfigure xserver-xorg and be done with it.
<heavymetalwiseon> reset the computer?
<twosouls82> heavymetalwiseon: Ctrl+Alt+F2 -> log in -> killall vim
<jpatrick> heavymetalwiseon: exit nano with Ctrl-C
<jussi01> ctrl-x :)
<heavymetalwiseon> twosouls82: killall said "operation not permitted, no process killed"
<twosouls82> heavymetalwiseon: "sudo killall vim" then
<heavymetalwiseon> but the key combo allowed me to get to the command line
<storbeck> What key combo?
<heavymetalwiseon> Ctrl+Alt+F2
<twosouls82> heavymetalwiseon: rtue, but it still runs on terminal 1
<twosouls82> heavymetalwiseon: Ctrl+Alt+F1, and see
<heavymetalwiseon> yeap, i'll just reconfigure the xserver now
<storbeck> Did you close vim?
<heavymetalwiseon> yes i did
<twosouls82> heavymetalwiseon: first kill vim at terminal 2 (Ctrl+Alt+F2) -> sudo killall vim -> exit -> Ctrl+Alt+F1 and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sMonk> I got a question, I've looked around and I can't find any good DVD Cloning software, is there any for linux? I'm trying to back up some good dvd's I have, and Nero & K3B keeps giving me the o'l "encription error"
<twosouls82> sMonk: k9copy
<heavymetalwiseon> "sudo killall vim" returns "vim: no process killed"
<twosouls82> heavymetalwiseon: so you either weren't using vim or you already closed/killed it
<sMonk> twosouls82: does that work well? like drive-to-drive? I have two dvdr drives.. just wondering
<heavymetalwiseon> guess i already killed it, so now i reconfigure xorg right?
<twosouls82> sMonk: my sister uses it to make so called 'backups', I wouldn't know (http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/)
<jpatrick> heavymetalwiseon: yep
<sMonk> LoL
<sMonk> Mine is actually legit, I havee some allo, allo! season dvd's and my friend wants to borrow them off me.. I want to give him the copys to borrow, cause the last DVD he borrowed off me wound up scratched and garbage
<stephen> any one know how to fix usplash? For some reason my screen screen just stays black during start up and shut down
<tikka> [21:15] <coggz> tikka: are the videos very large that crash it?
<tikka> of variable size really to be honest, 700mb is the size of the one i last tried
<twosouls82> sMonk: that's a 'backup' too :)
<sMonk> lol, I'm getting the copys back tho
<storbeck> sMonk: That's illegal. :)
<sMonk> what he 'does' with them while he has them, is his 'legallity'
<Wise_One> guys, thanks a million. it worked fine. sorry if i wasn't very clear about things. how could i make a backup of xorg.conf in case i mess it up again?
<sMonk> I'm simply lending them so he can watch them and return them.. lol then again, everything in this world is illegal some how.
<storbeck> Wise_One: cp xorg.conf xorg.bak
<twosouls82> sMonk: why not simply use "sudo aptitude install k9copy" and see if it suits your needs?
<sMonk> BTW, I only have Kubuntu, installed on two drives (one is system the other is my "home" folder) My wife's been nagging at me that she wants a small run of Windows, what channel can I go to get help with that?
<jpatrick> Wise_One: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup too
<sMonk> twosouls82: Already done
<Wise_One> thanks again fellas
<sergio> hola
<twosouls82> sMonk: well, did it? is it able to do instant copies?
<jussi01> sMonk: Id suggest you give windows in virtualbox/vmware a go
<sMonk> working on it
<sMonk> jussi01: oh, what's this about?
<hola> same can help me to configure my webcam
<storbeck> What webcam?
<twosouls82> Wise_One: you changed your name, I see. nice that you managed to fix it
<hola> storbeck: vmicro
<twosouls82> hola: if it is an usb cam; you can use "lsusb" to see the usb devices
<hola> twosouls82: 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<storbeck> hola, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/cannot-install-webcam-vimicro-usb-pc-camera-zc0301plh-on-ubuntu-edgy-517684/
<storbeck> Step by step directions.
<twosouls82> sweet
<twosouls82> why not use spca5xx-source btw?
<storbeck> I suppose you could.
<sMonk> twosouls82: It seems to be working, I'll let you know when it finishes doing what ever it's doing
<storbeck> I didn't write the directions, I'm just the messenger. :)
<hola> storbeck: which steps exactlY?
<storbeck> hola, Did you click the link?
<sMonk> jussi01: Do you use virtualbox at all?
 * twosouls82 uses VirtualBox
<dZen|n|> hello how do I shafe a folder on another dev it tells me only your home folder can be shared ?
<dZen|n|> WITH SAMBA
<storbeck> chmod it.
<sMonk> twosouls82: Will this run Windows XP well?
<twosouls82> sMonk: I use it on my laptop, for my work, to run XP
<twosouls82> I hate doing so btw
<twosouls82> but it works fine
<hola> same can help me to configure my webcam
<hola> 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<sMonk> Ok, cause I was thinking of installing a small partition of it.. but someone mentioned virtualbox or vmware
<sMonk> my wife has some Windows programs she wants to run, and they run like crap in Wine
<storbeck> hola, I'm pretty sure I already helped you and you didn't click the link.
<storbeck> dZen|n|: In Samba, edit your smb.conf in /etc/samba
<hola> storbeck: oh yes.....i clickeed it but i have this problem HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<storbeck> Refresh the page. Works fine for me.
<hola> storbeck:  wget http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz    DOES NOT WORKS
<storbeck> Oh
<sMonk> K9copy just crashed
<dZen|n|> storbeck: I did it in kmenu- system settings- sharing
<hola> storbeck: do you confirm
<storbeck> hola, What kernel are you on?
<twosouls82> hola: sudo apt-get install spca5xx-source && sudo  module-assistant update && sudo m-a a-i spca5xx* && sudo modprobe spca5xx*
<steveire> Can I get a md5 sum of a cd?
<storbeck> http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html < There's also direct links to the file on there.
<storbeck> Download the one you need, and continue with the directions on the howto.
<twosouls82> steveire: "cat /dev/cdrom | md5sum" might work
<hola> twosouls82: ok and after what have i do
<storbeck> hola, what kernel are you on?
<twosouls82> it will sure take a while to complete though, once it does it will output something like "b1946ac92492d2347c6235b4d2611184  -"
<twosouls82> steveire: --^
<hola> twosouls82: ok and after what have i do
<steveire> twosouls82: It didn't seem to do anything, so I stopped it
<twosouls82> hola: all command completed successfully?
<twosouls82> steveire: it does, it will take long though
<hola> twosouls82: it tell me :spca5xx*, what is spca5xx*?
<twosouls82> hola: please tell the complete output of it
<storbeck> wget http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<storbeck> Use that instead of the wget in the directions
<FSHero> Hello everyone: I am trying to share a printer from a Kubuntu computer to another dual-booting Kubuntu and WinXP.
<FSHero> Can anyone point me to some simple instructions please?
<storbeck> Then follow the rest of the directions (Be sure to respace the spca5xx-20060501 with gspcav1-20071224
<hola> storbeck: and after i have to follow the previos lind instructuons?
<FSHero> I tried following www.swerdna.net.au/linhowtoprintipp.html
<storbeck> Yes, but change the scpablahblah to the gspcablahblah
<FSHero> ... but got stuck :P
<hola> storbeck: please help me
<storbeck> ...
<bjwebb> hmmm
<hola> storbeck: i dont know where the file has been downloadd
<bjwebb> should kaffeine be able to play protected dvds?
<bjwebb> given that libdvdcss2 is installed
<storbeck> It's downloaded to the same directory you typed wget in.
<hola> storbeck: no there isnt
<hola> storbeck:ok i found it
<storbeck> Where was it?
<hola> storbeck:what i have to rename
<storbeck> You don't rename anything
<storbeck> I'm saying, follow the directions, but when they say to type in the scpca stuff, type in the actual name. It will be gspca something
<steveire> twosouls82: That did take a long time.
<steveire> 6 mins
<twosouls82> steveire: it read all data, but did it work as I expected?
<steveire> Yep
<hola> storbeck: sudo modprobe -r spca5xx is it correct
<storbeck> hola, What did I just tell you?
<storbeck> Change the spca5xx to the correct name. Type 'ls' if you forget what it's called.
<twosouls82> steveire: I hope you used the proper device node (and replaced /dev/cdrom, if required)
<storbeck> Don't rename the file, just change what you're typing.
<bjwebb> oh
<bjwebb> decryption takes a while, doesn't it
<hola> storbeck: gspca coul be the right name?
<steveire> twosouls82: The checksum compares with the md5sum.txt file for the iso and the md5 of the iso itself.
<steveire> Here's another way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<twosouls82> steveire: hahaha
<twosouls82> I assume that is way faster
<twosouls82> than my pipe :)
<storbeck> Yes, sudo modprobe gspca
<hola> storbeck: /dev/video: No such file or directory
<bjwebb> what programme would you recommend to rip dvds?
<storbeck> hola, type dmesg | tail
<storbeck> and post it in pastebin
<scjp_> hello
<hola> storbeck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56900/
<bjwebb> netsplit
<scjp_> i am converting an mdf file to iso file using mdf2iso, now getting error message "file  is already ISO9660."
<sebas891> hey folks, after doing an update when I go in system administration in the k menu, and I want to do stuff "in admin mode" I don't get the password prompt...
<sebas891> I click on "administrator mode" but I don't get the password box to enter it...
<PhilRod> scjp_: what does 'file' think the file is?
<twosouls82> what happens to "/etc/firefox/profile" when firefox gets updated?
<sebas891> do you know a way around that ?
<scjp_> PhilRod, file is called abc.mdf and want to convert it into abc.iso
<PhilRod> scjp_: if you run "file abc.mdf" in a konsole, what file format does it say?
<hola> storbeck: are you still there
<storbeck> hola, try compiling this > http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/oldrelease/spcaview-20061208.tar.gz
<scjp_> PhilRod, i cannot run it wat do you by run , it is an image file something
<storbeck> after you untar it, just do a make then make install
<scjp_> PhilRod, ???
<PhilRod> scjp_: I mean open a konsole, and in the konsole, type "file abc.mdf" (without the quotes)
<PhilRod> that will run the "file" command on abc.mdf, which will tell you what file type it is
<hola> storbeck: a lot of errors
<scjp_> PhilRod, abc.mdf UDF filesystem data (version 1.5)
<storbeck> hola, Do you have libsdl and libjpeg installed?
<hola> storbeck: i dont know
<bjwebb> hmmmm, why is k9copy in multiverse?
<hola> storbeck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56901/
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all libjpeg
<PhilRod> scjp_: so it doesn't appear that the input file is really an iso. Check you're giving the right options to mdf2iso
<PhilRod> and that you don't already have the output file lying around
<stdin> storbeck: what exactly is the problem you're having?
<storbeck> Yes, you don't have sdl installed.
<hola> storbeck: E: Couldn't find package libjpeg
<storbeck> stdin: I'm not having any problems
<Oloughlin75> hola: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all libjpeg-dev
<Oloughlin75> hola: then make
<scjp_> PhilRod, i dont have the output file around, I am just giving this command called mdf2iso  abc.mdf abc.iso whereas abc.iso doesnt exist becoz it will be the new file
<hola> storbeck: after sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all libjpeg-dev then make the result is the same
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install libsdl*
<storbeck> :)
<hola> storbeck: E: Broken packages
<storbeck> Heh, naturally.
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<hola> storbeck: and after?
<storbeck> make
<PhilRod> scjp_: check the manpage I guess. I'm not familiar with that app, I'm afraid
<hola> storbeck: ok after make
<hola> storbeck: make install?
<storbeck> sudo make install
<hola> storbeck: i have already done
<hola> storbeck: after?
<storbeck> scjp_: mdf2iso cue abc.mdf
<storbeck> hola, run it
<hola> storbeck: run what
<storbeck> hola, the program that you just made
<storbeck> spcaview
<miladen> My filetransfering in Kopete sux donkeyjewels... is there a fix for this?
<storbeck> scjp_: That will turn it into a .cue which is the same as an iso
<storbeck> Or, you can do mdf2iso abc.mdf target.iso
<hola> storbeck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56902/
<hola> video0 does not created
<storbeck> hola, modprobe gspcav
<miladen> is there no fix for the filetransfering trouble in kopete?
<Sidekickz> hi all
<hola> storbeck: FATAL: Module gspcav not found.
<storbeck> modprobe gspca
<storbeck> Sorry, typo
<Sidekickz> iḿ new on Kubuntu, and just want to know if konqueror is a good browser.
<storbeck> Sidekickz: It is.
<hola> storbeck: the same http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56902/
<hola> ERROR opening V4L interface
<storbeck> If gspca doesn't work, modprobe spca5xx
<hola> FATAL: Module spca5xx not found.
<Sidekickz> Any special recommendation?
<storbeck> type modprobe scp then press the tab button
<storbeck> spc***
<Sidekickz> Konqueror use the mozila engine?
<storbeck> KHTML is the engine.
<hola> storbeck: 10 file
<hola> storbeck: spcacat      spcacat.c    spcacat.o    spcaframe.h  spcaserv     spcav4l.c    spcav4l.h    spcav4l.o    spcaview     spcaview.c   spcaview.o
<Sidekickz> 10x
<storbeck> Heh, I thought you already installed spca
<storbeck> hola, http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/spca5xx-v4l1goodbye.tar.gz
<storbeck> Then start the whole process of installing it over. The same way you install gspca
<hola> storbeck: im lsot
<storbeck> I noticed.
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to run a remote app on my kubuntu desktop. I tried `ssh -X user@server1 xeyes` but get "Error: Can't open display:". On server2 it works. What could be missing on server1?
<storbeck> vlt, the ssh server?
<storbeck> Maybe the xeyes app?
<vlt> storbeck: xeyes is installed there. And I can connect via ssh successfully.
<hola> storbeck: sorry im a beginner...what have i do after cecompress spca5xx-v4l1goodbye
<storbeck> hola, You don't remember doing what you did to install the gspca?
<rickest> vlt: maybe ssh -Y
<hola> storbeck: make and make install?
<vlt> storbeck: sshd_config there says: X11Forwarding yes
<vlt> rickest: I'll try ...
<hola> storbeck: stop
<hola> storbeck: make[1]: *** No rule to make target `Folder/spca5xx-v4l1goodbye'. Stop.
<hola> storbeck: make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386'
<hola> storbeck:make: *** [default] Error 2
<vlt> rickest: No, -Y didn't help.
<storbeck> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` build-essential
<hola> storbeck: it was already installed
<storbeck> Is there a Makefile in the spca dir?
<hola> storbeck: yes
<storbeck> Post all your commands and errors from the time you did wget to now in pastebin
<hola> ll
<hola> storbeck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56904/
<murshed> «» «» «» «» «» «»  jkhj «» «» «» «» «» «» 
<murshed> «» «» «» «» «» «»  jkjhk «» «» «» «» «» «» 
<murshed> «» «» «» «» «» «»  knm, «» «» «» «» «» «» 
<murshed> «» «» «» «» «» «»  JusT KiDDing «» «» «» «» «» «» 
<murshed> «» «» «» «» «» «»  hjk «» «» «» «» «» «» 
<fignew> ugh
<storbeck> pwnt
<storbeck> hola, Did you get it posted yet?
<hola> storbeck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56904/
<hola> after make i have this error
<storbeck> Hrm, that's weird.
<storbeck> Try sudo make
<hola> the same
<stdin> the error is because you're in a folder called "New Folder", it has a space in it and that's confusing the Makefile
<stdin> rename it to something without a space in ti
<storbeck> Ah, good catch stdin
<stdin> s/ti/it/
<Daisuke_Laptop> morning stdin
<stdin> evening :)
<hola> HELP me : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56907/
<storbeck> hola: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442552
<storbeck> That will help you get some of it sorted out.
<storbeck> ln -s autoconfig.h config.h
<hola> storbeck: in which directory have i start ln -s autoconfig.h config.h
<stdin> the spca5xx module _should_ also be in linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<whabo>  does anyone of yoiu know of a plugin for screenlets or widgets
<stdin> named gspca
<whabo> ???
 * Aranel note to self ; do NOT reboot system using SysRQ :/
<whabo> please anyone?
<storbeck> I already had him try to install gspca, no luck.
<storbeck> hola, In the linux directory
<hola> storbeck: where i extracted spca5xx-v4l1goodbye
<hola> ?
<storbeck> Yes.
<hola> make now?
<hola> ll
<storbeck> yes
<vlt> storbeck: Just noticed something: When I connect to server 1 `echo $DISPLAY` is empty while it is "localhost:10.0" on server 2. Any idea?
<hola> storbeck: nothing
#kubuntu 2008-02-22
<storbeck> hola, Same errors?
<ax1s> Hey I need some info in playing dvds
<jussi01> !dvd | ax1s
<ubotu> ax1s: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ax1s> okay i've done that
<ax1s> never had a problem
<hola> storbeck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56908/
<stdin> vlt: did you use -X  or -Y ?
<ax1s> still having problems playing certain discs
<ax1s> using vlc
<ax1s> even tried the libcss2.sh
<storbeck> You didn't do the ln in the right directory
<storbeck> It still isn't finding config.h
<hola> storbeck:lrwxrwxrwx 1 mauri mauri    12 2008-02-22 00:57 config.h -> autoconfig.h
<ax1s> I just bought the complete series of Dr Katz
<ax1s> and i can't watch it
<ax1s> =[
<Oloughlin75> is there a linux program thatll convert from wma to mp3?
<Hydrogen> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<storbeck> hola, one second
<stdin> Oloughlin75: try soundkonverter
<nblracer> hey
<Oloughlin75> thanks stdin
<ax1s> can someone please help me play dvds
<ax1s> i can play 99% of them except the ones i just bought
<ax1s> the fbi warnings play.. the dvd menus play .. the video starts to play.. then it just stops
<nblracer> there is a good link in the wikis
<ax1s> on all 13 discs .. on 2 computers
<nblracer> oh
<ax1s> plays fine in my regular dvd player =[
<nblracer> i was on a few weeks ago, looking to get help on setting a up a small ubuntu network, with roming profiles
<hola> storbeck: are you there
<vlt> stdin: of course.
<nblracer> and i cant just mount ther profile on a server
<nblracer> since it it will be to slow and flood the network
<Oloughlin75> stdin: it looks like soundkonverter only converters TO wma or ogg?
<ax1s> just abruptly quits..   vls reports only, "
<ax1s> No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<ax1s> [00000281] main playlist: nothing to play
<ax1s> vlc*
<storbeck> hola, one minute
<hola> storbeck: ok ok only becouse here is too late
<ax1s> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net
<ax1s> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.5 for DVD access
<stdin> Oloughlin75: I've never had to convert wma so I'm not sure, I guess you could try soundconverter, it used gstreamer so it has a different backend
<Oloughlin75> stdin: it wont convert TO mp3
<Oloughlin75> oh nvm
<Oloughlin75> !lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Oloughlin75> !find lame
<ax1s> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 0.1.10 from http://dvd.sf.net
<ax1s> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.5 for DVD access
<ubotu> Found: flamerobin, flamethrower, glame, libtwolame-dev, libtwolame0 (and 9 others)
<ax1s> erp
<hola> storbeck: are you there
<hola> storbeck: do you think that this cam could work?
<ax1s> so whats the deal. .  linux can't play certain dvds
<Arwen> which kinds?
<Oloughlin75> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ax1s> Paramount?
<ax1s> 2007
<storbeck> hola, hold on
<hola> storbeck: ok
<hola> tell me what i have to do
<ax1s> wow so i just ran through the instructions at the restricted formats page
<ax1s> and it installed a shwack of gnome libraries.. and my dvds still quit while playing
<ax1s> this is sweet
<ax1s> i have been using buntu for years and now this
<ax1s> what have I done?
<t00na> hey, the latest xine update broke my sound.
<hola> storbeck: when do you think to be available
<t00na> It won't play anything.
<hola> storbeck: it is too late here
<ax1s> t00na: see if it broke dvds too
<t00na> not even the sound when an error message comes up.
<ax1s> my dvd playback quits
<t00na> I'm using Kubuntu Gutsy.
<ax1s> toona is hardy known to break dvd playback?
<ax1s> css etc
<t00na> ax1s: I don't know a thing about it.
<stdin> hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<t00na> All I know that my sound isn't working and it's pissing me off.
<ax1s> thx stdin
<t00na> Could someone please help?
<storbeck> Well, I have to get going
<storbeck> But this is your problem.
<t00na> Before the update, sound worked, now it doesn't.
<hola> storbeck: i dont understand
<hola> storbeck: have you to go
<ax1s> oh wait
<ax1s> i am using gutsy what am i thinking
<ax1s> uhg
<storbeck> You need to go to your /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic/include/linux
<storbeck> Then do: sudo ln -s autoconfig.h config.h
<storbeck> That will sove the config.h not being found problem
<t00na> storbeck: me?
<storbeck> But you'll get more errors. So work on those
<storbeck> No, hola
<hola> storbeck: no what
<ax1s> i think my mplayer
<ax1s> said something about that
<storbeck> Toodles.
<ax1s> config.h
<storbeck> hola, Hopefully someone else will help you.
<ax1s> will this apply to me too? storbeck?
<ax1s> ;D
<storbeck> idk ax1s. You're welcome to try it
<ax1s> thx g .. cya later =] =]
<ax1s> -sigh
<hola> storbeck: im waited you until now....
<Hydrogen> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ax1s> seriously wtc
<ax1s> wtf
<ax1s> the dvds play on my windows machine upstairs
<ax1s> right past the parts that make my vplayers crash on buntu
<ax1s> this is garbage
<ax1s> i am furious
<BluesKaj> ax1s, have you got libdvdcss2 , w32codecs, libxine1-ffmpeg installed ?
<ax1s> all are the newest version
<ax1s> when vlc runs tho it says its using 1.5.2  tho
<ax1s> ?
<BluesKaj> ax1s, try kaffeine
<ax1s> its giving me better output at least, thx BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ax1s, do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ax1s> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.5 for DVD access   ??  only libdvdcss2 was installed?
<ax1s> yes
<BluesKaj> libdvdcss2 is the version you need
<ax1s> i only installed libdvdcss2
<ax1s> this is queer
<BluesKaj> that's it then
<Hydrogen> php is definatly misbehaving for me...
<Hydrogen> Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/home/hydrogen/public_html/blahblahblah/index.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<BluesKaj> libdvdcss2 is for dvd DRM playback
<ax1s> yah and i installed that
<ax1s> how come every player i have is reported 1.5.2 is installed ?
<ax1s> aptitude isn't finding anything except libdvdcss2
<stdin> ax1s: have you checked what version libdvdcss2 is?
<BluesKaj> ax1s, have you done a sudo apt-get update , since your upgrade ?
<ax1s> yes fully upgraded
<Hydrogen> is there some trick to making php actually work in foobuntu?
<ax1s> stdin:  I'm guessing 1.5.2 ?
<ax1s> or whatever i have
<BluesKaj> ax1s, just do ' sudo apt-get update ' in the konsole , please
<ax1s> i just did again
<ax1s> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ax1s> updated/upgraded
 * BluesKaj pauses for a cup of tea ....
<NickPresta> Hydrogen, try chmod'ing the file to 644. That should fix things up.
<ax1s> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 1.1.7 from http://xine.sf.net
<ax1s> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.5 for DVD access
<ax1s> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss.
<ax1s> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading
<ax1s> libdvdnav: vm: faild to open/read the DVD
<Daisuke_Ido> root_____: you are either exceptionally brave or exceptionally dumb.  no offense meant, but...  root?
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | ax1s
<ubotu> ax1s: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Hydrogen> NickPresta: no.. that creates a whole lot more errors
<NickPresta> Hydrogen, apache has to be able to read the file (globally readable).
<Hydrogen> NickPresta: I'd believe you if I didn't see the amount of errors grow by a factor of ten when I did that
<Jahromeo> hi guys what ram amount does 32 bit kubuntu recognize (4gb max)
<Hydrogen> however, I have emperical evidence that that what you said is not true.. so
<NickPresta> Hydrogen, the same type of errors? Paste all the new errors you're getting to a pastebin.
<Jahromeo> hi guys what ram amount does 32 bit kubuntu recognize (4gb max)?
<Jahromeo> and what is the diff between using 64 as opposed to 32 bit other than more ram?
<ax1s> Jahromeo:  that's about it
<ax1s> other then the y2038
<Jahromeo> are 64 bit packages as supported as 32?
<ax1s> nope
<Jahromeo> e.g. 64 bit win xp has lack of drivers while 32 bit doesnt
<BluesKaj> nope
<Jahromeo> is it the same with kubuntu/ubuntu
<ax1s> 64 bit is lacking
<ax1s> you have to use 32 bit java
<ax1s> etc
<NickPresta> Jahromeo, there are significant problems with Flash (and I believe some with Java)
<ax1s> its a pain
<Jahromeo> hmmm so is it worth it me running 64 bit? - im running a q6600 - 2.4ghz quad with 4gb ddr2 800
<ax1s> not for daily desktop use
<Hydrogen> NickPresta: I chased it down.. was a directory elsewhere that didn't have the executable bit set
<ax1s> only if you need 64 bit memory mapping for programming/video editing
<Jahromeo> damn i just downloaded 64 bit install :(
<Jahromeo> my 32 bit disk i got is bust
<Daisuke_Ido> Jahromeo: download again :D
<BluesKaj> Jahromeo, I switched back to x86
<Jahromeo> k - im on 384kbs line :(
<Jahromeo> so dling that distro takes some time :P
<NickPresta> Hydrogen, ;)
<ax1s> BluesKaj:  KAFFEINE WORKS ?!??!
<BluesKaj> kaffeine rocks :)
<ax1s> BluesKaj: *HUGS*KISS*CREEPYSTARE
<ax1s> oh wait
<ax1s> i take that all back
<ax1s> lol
<fidelio> hi. need help with fstab. what is the command to access and write into fat32 partition?
<ax1s> the source can't be read.. maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or the source doesn't contain any data
<BluesKaj> now now , control yerself
<ax1s> awww me
<BluesKaj> ax1s, try a non commercial dvd
<ax1s> they work
<ax1s> also the commercial dvd  plays.. up untill certain points
<ax1s> its like my css is not upgraded
<ax1s> i'm trying different versions now
<Daisuke_Ido> libdvdcss2
<ax1s> yeah which is 1.2.5 which isn't working for this new dvd i just got
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not available in the regular repos, look in !medibuntu
<ax1s> yah i have it added thx Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> ahh
<Daisuke_Ido> i see
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<Daisuke_Ido> tried playing it in vlc?
<ax1s> *nods
<ax1s> menus play
<Daisuke_Ido> movie itself crashes the player?
<ax1s> video starts to play.. but at certain locations on each of the 13 dvd set.. it makes the video crash/stop
<ax1s> no
<ax1s> well
<ax1s> the video playback freezes/stops
<ax1s> and puts me back to the main program menu
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<ax1s> it feels like crc errors
<ax1s> but the discs play fine in windows/on regular dvd players
<ax1s> which would lead me to encryption issues again
<ax1s> ahh 1.2.9 is out.. i will try that
<ax1s> *crosses fingers
<ax1s> damn me
<ax1s> how would the css encryption be not as updated as my dvd player tho
<fidelio> hi. need help with fstab. what is the command to access and write into fat32 partition?
<BluesKaj> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ax1s> [00000370] a52 decoder: A/52 channels:2 samplerate:48000 bitrate:192000
<ax1s> No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<BluesKaj> ax1s, gutsy or hardy
<ax1s> BluesKaj:  Gutsy
 * BluesKaj is puzzled 
<ubuntu_> hello
<Dr_willis> Howdies
<NickPresta> hi, ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> i'm from venezuela
<ubuntu_> and you
<ax1s> wow
<ax1s> it could be my dvd drive
<ubuntu_> nickpresta...
<khaije1> hi all
<khaije1> i'm looking for a disk integrity checker, a/o stress tester, know of any?
<khaije1> hmm...chan's quiet tonight
<ax1s> khaije1: netsplit
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> !info bonnie
<ubotu> Package bonnie does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !find bonnie
<ubotu> Found: bonnie++
<schiste> fsck ?
<Dr_willis> !find bonnie++
<Dr_willis> !info bonnie++
<ubotu> bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.03aubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 144 kB
<schiste> khaije1 i'd say fsck
<Dr_willis> like that tool?
<ax1s> WOW
<ax1s> lol
<ax1s> dvd playback doesn't work with ubuntu anymore?
<ax1s> Goodbye!
<ax1s> i will miss you buntu
<ax1s> it was a good run
<ax1s> back to XP
<thechris> vlc
<ax1s> doesn't work
<thechris> hmm, thats odd
<ax1s> you're tellin me
<ax1s> =]
<thechris> well, there should be somethign that works.  I haven't had to play a dvd in a while
<thechris> and i used VLC for that.
<ax1s> yah
<ax1s> vlc  should play anything
<ax1s> brand new  complete series of Dr Katz .. 2007 release
<ax1s> plays in old dvd players, windows .. but not any of my 3 nix boxes
<ax1s> go figure .. libdvdcss2 fully updated
<ax1s> *shakes head
<thechris> why i don't like the media industry
<thechris> oh, but i only pay $15/mo for phone now
<ax1s> =]
<thechris> so i feel good about that
<ax1s> 25 bucks for 2 months for me
<ax1s> hehehe
<ax1s> yah man ..  i can't believe how much some ppl pay
<ax1s> 1000$ a year is not acceptable
<thechris> yeah, i've just stated using skype, and forwarding calls to a prepaid cell phone
<ax1s> *nods
<ax1s> heheheh
<ax1s> pre paid cellie here
<thechris> skype just doesn't want to take my money
<ax1s> man this is funny.. i'm gonna end up hooking up a dvd player to my video in
<ax1s> le sigh
<ax1s> i like
<ax1s> don't even want to install an old version of buntu to see if that works
<ax1s> i'd rather install XP at this point
<ax1s> but really i won't
<ax1s> i will throw all my computers in the garbage before i do that
<thechris> so, a friend of mine has an XP box, and VNC's to a linux box to use firefox to access the web safely from win
<ax1s> lol
<thechris> really, would work for linux too.
<ax1s> ssh tunnel for the vnc connection i hope =]
<thechris> well, its on a local network
<BluesKaj> why doesn't your friend just put linux on the windoes box ?
<ax1s> because then dvdplayback wouldn't work properly
<ax1s> :P
<thechris> no, its his windows box.  it has no other purpose
<thechris> he only uses for the times he needs windows for some reason
<ax1s> what's the program for mousing over to different computers
<ax1s> via lan
<ax1s> synergy
<mysterioso> raha
<thechris> mwaha
<BluesKaj> i'm not ashamed to admit that i dual boot for scanning reasons ...still ahve docs that it and kooka sucks on my HP elcheapo
<mysterioso> is there a way to make a terminal window go fullscreen at startup?  it already loads, but will not go fullscreen.
<BluesKaj> nneds
<BluesKaj> needs
<ax1s> mysterioso:  maximize it then save your default profile ?
<thechris> mysterioso: is there a command line argument that will do it?
<mysterioso> thechris thats what im tryin to figure out
<mysterioso> but only if i dont have to type it everytime
<mysterioso> i want it to start in fullscreen
<ax1s> mysterioso:   maximize a console,  go up to settings, click on Save Default
<ax1s> the next time you open it it will be maximized
<mysterioso> ax1s ill try it now
<mysterioso> brb
<ax1s> just worked for me.. good luck
<ax1s> =]
<mysterioso> ax1s i do not have a "settings" dropdown
<ax1s> did you get rid of your top menu bar?
<mysterioso> no
<ax1s> session/edit/view/boomarks/settings/help
<mysterioso> file edit view terminal tabs help
<ax1s> konsole ?
<mysterioso> oh
<mysterioso> no
<ax1s> which one are you using
<mysterioso> i just got booted from the #ubuntu room
<mysterioso> so this is for gnome
<ax1s> ahhh
<mysterioso> any ideas?
<ax1s> what about when you right click on the terminal window
<ax1s> any sessions.. or profile section?
<mysterioso> change profile edit current profile
<ax1s> has to be a *save somewhere
<mysterioso> no save
<mysterioso> but ill try maximizing then going to edit
<mysterioso> then closing
<mysterioso> brb
<kubuntero> So I have an issue
<kubuntero>  can I reset the Winodws MBR with LInux?
<mysterioso> didnt work
<Dr_willis> kubuntero,  depends  On what version of windows ya got.
<ax1s> mysterioso:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-107000.html
<Dr_willis> kubuntero,  xp => boot xp cd to rescue mode use 'fdisk /mbr'
<kubuntero> Dr_willis: Sounds like a good plan
<ax1s> mysterioso:  go to elemtal666 's post
<kubuntero> Except it's a restore CD
<ax1s> mysterioso: do you want fullscreen or maximized
<ax1s> mysterioso:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482203
<kubuntero> Dr_willis: Booting the CD gives the option to Format to Factory or Format with your personal backup
<kubuntero> I wonder if I could boot from a Windows XP ISO I have
<mysterioso> ax1s?
 * genii sips a coffee
<mysterioso> is there an op in here?
<mysterioso> is there an op in the house?
<genii> They're around but hidden
<mysterioso> i see
<mysterioso> well they booted me from #ubuntu
<mysterioso> and i just wanted to beg for mercy
<kubuntero> This isnt the place
<mysterioso> kubuntero are you an op?
<kubuntero> And a simple boot should allow you to go back in
<mysterioso> banned
<kubuntero> mysterioso: no and again this isn't the place
<mysterioso> well noone else is talkin
<kubuntero> mysterioso: You should be good again in two weeks :-)
<mysterioso> 2 WEEKS! he said 2 days
<mysterioso> then i said 1 and he said fine
<mysterioso> whats this 2 weeks junk?
<pauljw> beginning to see why you banned, this is not the place to discuss this
<mysterioso> where can I talk about being banned?
<mysterioso> #banned
<prince_jammys> ha
<mysterioso> im gonna make that room
<prince_jammys> careful not to get banned
<mysterioso> prince_jammys my long lost friend
<pauljw> just suck it up, and wait it out
<mysterioso> ok one last question
<mysterioso> how do i make a room?
<prince_jammys> mysterioso: i don't know the answer to your terminal question
<prince_jammys> type /j #banned
<mysterioso> prince_jammys i kinda got it.
<prince_jammys> or click on the channel there
<mysterioso> i right clicked the terminal on the panel, and put --geometry 158x75+0+0
<mysterioso> in the command
<mysterioso> not quite fullscreen though
<arrrghhh> so has anyone successfully setup a vpn (pptp...) in kubuntu?  i'm trying this crappy workaround that uses nm-applet (network-manager-gnome) and it's not working out for me at all...
<kubuntero> Ahhhm my friend has
<kubuntero> Kourse he's not here now
<arrrghhh> figures
<arrrghhh> did he use nm-applet in conjunction with knetworkmanager?  cuz knetworkmanager doesn't seem to do it out of the box.  it *really* should, but it doesn't...
<kubuntero> arrrghhh: No idea. what release of Kubuntu?
<arrrghhh> well i've tried gutsy and this machine at home is hardy alpha 4 until betas start... which i hope are soon!
<arrrghhh> my laptop and desktop at work are 7.10 tho
<AndreSTC> why is stuff being installed in my root directory, not in /home ?
<arrrghhh> i really would LOVE to get it working on the lappy at work.  i work in the field all the time and a vpn connection would really be nice.
<kubuntero> AndreSTC: How are you installing ?
<kubuntero> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<AndreSTC> kubuntero what do you mean ?
<arrrghhh> hrm.  i think i've read that, but i'll give it another look over.  thanks.
<kubuntero> AndreSTC: How are you installing "stuff?"
<genii> AndreSTC: For an explanation of what goes where in linux see: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<mysterioso> help
<arrrghhh> kubuntero, that is to setup a linux vpn server and have winxp clients connect to it... we have a freebsd box running a pptp (i have no idea why it's not openvpn...) vpn server and i need to connect to that from my linux machines.
<mysterioso> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mysterioso> !channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kubuntero> mysterioso: please talk to the bot in private
<ax1s> the DVD playback worked through VLC first try on Feisty
<ax1s> go figure
<ax1s> i think its 2.6.22 vs 2.6.20
<AndreSTC> is there a way to transfer all files from one partition to another? /dev/sda3 to /dev/sda1
<mysterioso> kubuntero how do I talk to the bot in private?
<vlt> I try to connect to a server via `ssh -X server1`, but $DISPLAY isn't set there, and I can't forward apps to my screen. The same command to server2 works perfectly. xbase-clients is installed on both servers. Any idea what's missing on the first machine?
<kubuntero> mysterioso: /msg ubotu question
<vlt> mysterioso: /msg ubotu your_question
<Dr_willis> AndreSTC,  depending on whats on the filesystems.  You have different things to watch out for.
<Dr_willis> AndreSTC,   the basic cp command can do it for most normal files/filesystems
 * Arwen is listening to 4′33″ by John Cage on 4′33″ [Amarok]
<Arwen> ah, the sound of silence...
<AndreSTC> [Dr_willis]: i have just /home directory on sda3, without much stuff(30 mb), nothing important
<vlt> AndreSTC: `cp -a` or `rsync -a`
<Dr_willis> AndreSTC,  problems canhappen with links and /dev entries and other permissions.   you could just use  mc as the root user, for a nice gui tool/filemanager to copy the things over.
<Dr_willis> Mount other place, copy things over..  edit mountpoint to point to the new location
<KrayzeeKrystal> anyone know why Adept Installer isn't finding ksynaptics?  I want to configure my mouse keys on my thinkpad
<Dr_willis> !info ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics (source: ksynaptics): Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 228 kB, installed size 1156 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<AndreSTC> Dr_willis i want to copy the files so i can resize sda1, then i would copy files again to sda3
<mysterioso> is there a man page for the irc?
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. byee
<KrayzeeKrystal> I've tried searching for it and it won't come up... and when I go to Edit Software Sources, Adept Installer has Universe selected.
<kubuntero> KrayzeeKrystal: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Dragnslcr> KrayzeeKrystal- it should be Settings -> Touch Pad if you're using Adept Installer
<Dragnslcr> KrayzeeKrystal- you can also try Adept Manager and search for ksynaptics
<KrayzeeKrystal> I'm using 7.10.
<KrayzeeKrystal> Drag> That's what I'm trying to do....
<KrayzeeKrystal> er... what installer.  ugh
<greeneg> hi KrayzeeKrystal
<KrayzeeKrystal> 'ello
<greeneg> so you''re having issues finding the app you're looking for in adept_manager?
<KrayzeeKrystal> Is manager different than installer??
<greeneg> adept_manager is the main way to search the package list.
<NickPresta> Would anyone who uses QT-Designer like to help me for one minute?
<greeneg> adept_installer will only show a select set of packages
<kubuntero> KrayzeeKrystal: Press Alt+Space -> type adept -> press enter
<MrCloud> I need help with updating Kubuntu.  Can anyone help?  I installed 3 times.
<kubuntero> MrCloud: What kind of update?
<KrayzeeKrystal> Ooooh... that has a lot more options...
<MrCloud> When I try to update, it goes up til it says installing updates, then stops with an error about breaking packages or something, then says there is a version update, then all goes south.
<greeneg> KrayzeeKrystal: yes
<KrayzeeKrystal> woot... found it, thanks
<MrCloud> This is a fresh install.
<MrCloud> I didn't do updates this time.
<greeneg> it's my preferred way to install stuff on Kubuntu at work
<MrCloud> Not without coming here first to get help.
<greeneg> KrayzeeKrystal: np :)
<kubuntero> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
 * kubuntero hugs alt+Space 
<KrayzeeKrystal> One of my coworkers has been going on about katapult...
<MrCloud> There is an icon by the clock that says there is updates available.
<kubuntero> KrayzeeKrystal: It's nice could be better but insanely addictive
<KrayzeeKrystal> I'm still not to sure 'bout it
<MrCloud> 153 updated packages available.
<kubuntero> MrCloud: Do you have adept open ?
<KrayzeeKrystal> But I suppose it'll likely grow on me
<MrCloud> No.
<kubuntero> MrCloud: Good Click the little orange Box
<MrCloud> I haven't done nothing but come here after installing
<greeneg> KrayzeeKrystal: think of katapult like Quicksilver on Mac OS X, or QuickLaunch on Windows
<MrCloud> Loaded Adept Updater
<KrayzeeKrystal> Neither of which I've used. ;)
<greeneg> KrayzeeKrystal: ah
<MrCloud> Welcome to Adept Updater
<greeneg> they simplify launching stuff sooo much
<KrayzeeKrystal> hmmm... afk
<greeneg> since the menu can be a pain to navigate at times :P
<kubuntero> MrCloud: It's wizard. Pretty easy to follow after that
<MrCloud> I do follow that, but there is where the problem is.  After doing all the downloading, it starts the install and crashes with an error, then it says there is a version update.
<kubuntero> MrCloud: Ah Hmm
<MrCloud> When I tell it okay on the version update it crashes saying the packager is already running.
<kubuntero> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kubuntero> MrCloud: ^^^
<MrCloud> OKay I will try that when it crashes.
<MrCloud> Just for your info, I installed from a Kubuntu Linux 7.10 DVD that I downloaded and did a CD check before installing.
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<kubuntero> MrCloud: I have no doubt the install was fine. Just that installing packages is a tricky magic and installing a whole bunch at one time is feat of balance many would faint at
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<Daisuke_Ido> you installed 7.10
<Daisuke_Ido> why are you doing a version upgrade?
<Daisuke_Ido> just saying
<kubuntero> Daisuke_Ido: Update not upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> still a version update
<Daisuke_Ido> it's apparently either the existing adept bug, or it's trying to go to hardy
<MrCloud> After the update, it tells me there is a version upgrade available.
<Daisuke_Ido> ignore it either way.
<kubuntero> Daisuke_Ido: Nope update. There is a bug in the updated Adept package that sasythere is an upgrade
<kubuntero>  Really there isn't
<Daisuke_Ido> exactly
<MrCloud> So there is no version upgrade?
<Daisuke_Ido> just to hardy
<MrCloud> Why is it telling me there is?
<Daisuke_Ido> and you don't want to do that yet
<Daisuke_Ido> not for a couple months at least
<MrCloud> OKay.
<MrCloud> I am new to this stuff.
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries
<MrCloud> I am used to Windows 9x.  lol
<kubuntero> MrCloud: Do you still have the orange box in the tray saying you have updates?
<kubuntero> MrCloud: Welcome :)
<MrCloud> Yes, and its downloading updates while I chat.
<MrCloud> 88%
<evilbug> i need someone to help me set up wireless on my 2g macbook pro.
<MrCloud> Preparing updates now.
<MrCloud> Here is where it crashes with error.  I will post it.
<kubuntero> !paste | MrCloud
<ubotu> MrCloud: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MrCloud> Thank you.
<MrCloud> Don't need to cause problems.
<ax1s> This dvd works on my laptop/fiesty/vlc but not with ANY program on this machine with gutsy .. any ideas?
<ax1s> non dvdcss2 related
<evilbug> i already installed everything using a tutorial,it's just that when i try to connect it'll ask me for the network key a couple of times and then doesn't connect at all.
<evilbug> it actually showed the signal bars for a little while (which i assume meant it connected) but the internet still would not work.
<MrCloud> Might actually work this time
<genii> ax1s: I generally like the xine backend over the gstreamer one. For instance you can have amarok-gstreamer or amarok-xine, I find xine backend better
<ax1s> genii:  I was using mplayer and vlc ... same issues with xine
<MrCloud> 50%
<genii> ax1s: kaffeine work?
<ax1s> same issues
<ax1s> it plays up until a certain point
<genii> ax1s: Could be a streaming issue
<KrayzeeKrystal> Sorry 'bout disappearing.  The joys of being a mommy.
<greeneg> KrayzeeKrystal: np, np
<greeneg> :)
<kubuntero> KrayzeeKrystal: Congrats :)
<ax1s> genii: even tried lindvd .. still pauses at the same location
<genii> ax1s: Playing an iso file or disc in the dvd drive?
<ax1s> dvd disc
<kubuntero> KrayzeeKrystal: You may want to look at kde-edu :)
<ax1s> genii: region 1 ..  my region is set to 1 as well
<KrayzeeKrystal> She's a bit young for that yet.  Only 9 months
<kubuntero> KrayzeeKrystal: you wouldn't let her use something you haven't tested would you? :)
<greeneg> kubuntero: her daughter is far too young yet to touch the nice new ThinkPad :P
<genii> ax1s: The same point is almost all through the movie? eg: about 4Gb into 4.7Gb ?
<KrayzeeKrystal> Ku> True, true.
<kubuntero> plus you would be surprised at how engaging some of the apps can be for that age
 * KrayzeeKrystal grin
<ax1s> genii:  Nah.. I have the Dr Katz complete series..  and its 1:07 into the first episode
<KrayzeeKrystal> Yes, well.  Mommy's new dev box.  Mommy's.
<MrCloud> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<greeneg> lol
<MrCloud> 60% complete
<ax1s> genii: This is happening on 2 gutsy machines.. but it works fine on my fiesty machine
<MrCloud> What do I do now?
<kubuntero> Daisuke_Ido: dpkg -f install ?
<kubuntero> MrCloud: is it closed ?
<genii> ax1s: Hmmm. No other immediate ideas come to mind then
<kubuntero> or it crashed ?
<MrCloud> No, I left it alone when the error occured.
<MrCloud> Do I click on okay?
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntero: couldn't hurt
<KrayzeeKrystal> Hrm... now to find ksynaptics...  I believe I installed it....
<kubuntero> MrCloud: Sure
<MrCloud> It said Complete, now says there is a new distribution version is available
<MrCloud> Click next if you want to upgrade now
<ax1s> genii: does dvdnav demuxer warning: cannot get next block give you any hint?
<MrCloud> I clicked on quit.
<greeneg> KrayzeeKrystal: look in the System Settings app found in the kmenu
<genii> ax1s: offhand looks like perhaps the audio stream has a bad sector or so
<ax1s> genii: That is exactly what i am *feeling
<ax1s> genii: but it works in my laptop with feisty and on  a regular dvd player
<ax1s> lol
<ax1s> could it be my drive?
<ax1s> i don't see how
<kubuntero> MrCloud: open  a konsole and type sudo dpkg -f install
<KrayzeeKrystal> Can't find it... I can't katapult to it either...  and if I try to search on the System Settings window it doesn't find anything
<genii> ax1s: Perhaps. The Mitsumi ones in particular are bad that way
<KrayzeeKrystal> But Adept manager says it's installed
<MrCloud> Okay.
<ax1s> genii: I have a benQ in here.. but wow that is odd
<ax1s> genii: thx for your help too btw
<genii> ax1s: PErhaps try an external usb one on same box
<genii> bah capslock
<ax1s> genii good call
<MrCloud> Didn't work, but the first sudo did work.
<kubuntero> KrayzeeKrystal: try syndock
<kubuntero> MrCloud: Sorry what does that mean?
<MrCloud> Its done.
<MrCloud>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MrCloud> I did that and it worked
<kubuntero> Ah right
<greeneg> hrm, can you open kcontrol then? it should be in there under Peripherals iirc
<MrCloud> sudo dpkg -f install gave an error
<kubuntero> ah what error?
<MrCloud> dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `install': No such file or directory
<genii> MrCloud: I think you may need -a with that
<MrCloud> oh.
<greeneg> gotta remember, I don't have kubuntu installed here on this machine, so I have to remember what I have to do at work.... :P
<ax1s> [00000301] cdda access error: could not read block 136 from disc
<ax1s> LOL
<kubuntero> genii: -a == all ?
<genii> kubuntero: yes
<MrCloud> Lets see if add/remove will work now.
<MrCloud> I have a quick question.  Can I install RPM files in Kubuntu?
<kubuntero> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<genii> ax1s: I think you got a bum disc then that will only play on better drives with eror correction
<kubuntero> MrCloud: Always best to check if you can get it from the repo
<MrCloud> Well, so much for that idea.  I appreciate it.
<MrCloud> The program I want to use is vmware workstation.
<KrayzeeKrystal> Ku> syndock, hmm?  ok.
<ax1s> genii:  brand new 13 disc set, happens on each disc
<MrCloud> virtual box is a mess.
<ax1s> genii: brand new from chapters/indgo
<ax1s> genii: i think you are half right
<ax1s> genii: maybe not bum disc but bum new method of control
<kubuntero> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<genii> ax1s: Hmm. Might be some audio codec then
<kubuntero> MrCloud: You can apt-get it
<Daisuke_Ido> not workstation you can't.
<Daisuke_Ido> player and server, yes
<MrCloud> I will try that.  Thank you.
<kubuntero> Oh? which one is workstation ?
<genii> ax1s: If you choose some other language stream, halts same point?
<MrCloud> Would be nice to use my old 98 stuff in Linux.
<kubuntero> It's not in the commercial repo ?
<kubuntero> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<MrCloud> If it likes programs for as old as 3.1/95, I bet I can use that.  lol
<khaije> is there a hdd integrity checker for linux. i know fdisk does filesystem stuff, but is there anything for the actually physical disk?
<MrCloud> Off to check out that website.
<genii> khaije: fsck
<kubuntero> MrCloud: Lets say that Linux has better backwards compatibilty with Windows Programs than WIndows does
<MrCloud> Sweet.
<kubuntero> genii: Wouldn't that be badblocks ?
<MrCloud> Linux just might have a home.  lol
<kubuntero> fsck is file system
<kubuntero> !info ms-sys
<ubotu> ms-sys (source: ms-sys): Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<kubuntero> Hmm
<genii> kubuntero: If your hd is going bad fsck will mark failing areas as bad and not use them. You can also install the SMART monitoring tools if your hd supports that feature. Other than that there may be some manufacturer specific lowlevel checking tool on the Ultimate Boot CD for your drive.
<kubuntero> khaije: so fsck, badblocks, smartmontools (may have to install) and manufactureres tools
<kubuntero> I really hope that hard drive manufacturers start having the tools as isos
<ax1s> BRB
<kubuntero> Having them as windows apps is really annoying
<Daisuke_Ido> kubuntero: i know seagate offers an iso
<Daisuke_Ido> or at least, i found them in iso format somewhere, because i know i've used them that way
<jimmy51> hello, could anyone walk me through installing a patch recently posted to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/151867
<kubuntero> I know I hope all of them start doing that
<genii> kubuntero: I saw just now I sent you a msg for khaije, apologies :)
<kubuntero> genii: no problem I asked you a question
<genii> khaije: Originally meant for you: If your hd is going bad fsck will mark failing areas as bad and not use them. You can also install the SMART monitoring tools if your hd supports that feature. Other than that there may be some manufacturer specific lowlevel checking tool on the Ultimate Boot CD for your drive.
<jimmy51> they've posted the patch and a tar file, but I don't know how to install it
<Oloughlin75> wiah i was in ubuntu and didnt notice for like an hour
<Warhammer39m> salut tlm
<kubuntero> The brown didn't tip you off?
<Oloughlin75> #ubuntu
<khaije> genii: i'll give that a shot, smartmontools is a beast to work with, it's really a monster, don't call me soft but I wish it had a gui
<marcus_aurelius> has anybody gotten sun java5 to work with firefox?  i'm running 64-bit kubuntu 7.10, firefox works great, but plugins are a constant headache
<storbeck> marcus_aurelius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<mneptok> marcus_aurelius: there is no 64 bit Java plugin from Sun
<marcus_aurelius> storbeck: okay, but it has to be java5, not java7
<Arwen> Java 7? living in the future, are we?
<kubuntero> Shhhhh
<storbeck> Why does it have to be java5?
<marcus_aurelius> because the vpn client i need to connect with says it needs java5
<mneptok> marcus_aurelius: **** there is no 64 bit Java plugin from Sun ****
<mneptok> none. not Java5. not Java6.
<marcus_aurelius> mneptok: yes, but there is ia32-sun-java5-bin
<mneptok> ia32 != AMD64
<Oloughlin75> marcus_aurelius, i believe you can install 32bit firefox and use the sun plugin
<mneptok> java5-bin != java5-plugin
<mneptok> marcus_aurelius: Oloughlin75 is right. you either install a chrooted 32 bit Firefox, use nspluginwrapper and hope that works, or install a 32 bit Ubuntu
<ax1s> genii:  external USB drive worked %)
<ax1s> genii:  Tis this dvd drive.
<ax1s> genii: er that was the problem... thankyou for your troubleshootin sk1llz
<genii> ax1s: Well, at least now you know
<ax1s> oh man i was going insane
<genii> ax1s: :) np, glad to have helped
<ax1s> *lol's
<ax1s> huge
<marcus_aurelius> firefox version is 2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ub
<kubuntero> genii: Let me get this straight. If i have NTFS support installed that doesn't mean that an application can safely write to NTFS ?
<ax1s>  I LOVE YOU ALL .. for now.. ;D ..
<ax1s> genii:   Thanks again
<Oloughlin75> kubuntero, it should
<Oloughlin75> kubuntero, mine do
<genii> kubuntero: the fuse ntfs driver is pretty safe.
<kubuntero> well ms-sys in particular
<Oloughlin75> ms-sys? kubuntero
<kubuntero> !info ms-sys
<ubotu> ms-sys (source: ms-sys): Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<mneptok> if you look directly at any Vista product packaging, a Microsoft bootloader will be installed on every computer you have ever owned.
<kubuntero> That's wonderful I just need to reinstall one now
<kubuntero> I have a restore CD which doesn't give me an option to repair. Simply to format and return to Factory install
<Oloughlin75> kubuntero, no recovery console?
<Oloughlin75> this is a #windows discussion though
<kubuntero> Can't get to one
<Oloughlin75> and use grub anyway
<kubuntero> I'm there as well
<kubuntero> Hmm
<kubuntero> Gimmie a second
<kubuntero> I have a error 22
 * Arwen just got flamed for suggesting not using AV in ##windows. Ignorant fools.
<Oloughlin75> kubuntero, go into bios and make sure the floppy drives inst in the boot order
<Rukus> anyone know a good tutorial to install compiz for kubuntu? ATI card using aiglx
<kubuntero> laptop no floppy
<kubuntero> Arwen: Horrible advice
<kubuntero> I've caught two viruses in Vista and I don't even use it that much
<prince_jammys> heh, making friends over there in windows
<storbeck> Rukus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263210
<prince_jammys> i was just watching the madness at #ubuntu
<Rukus> thanks
<Rukus> i'll havea look
<Arwen> kubuntero, then you were using it wrong
<Arwen> that's actually very good advice
<Arwen> most of the "OMG, WINDOWS IS SLOW" complaints are because of AV
<Oloughlin75> kubuntero, try puting in like an audio cd, or other non bootbale cd and turning on your computer
<Oloughlin75> and see if you can boot
<Rukus> ok that link doesnt work
<kubuntero> Arwen: Totally agree. however it's too easy to catch something unwanted
<storbeck> It doesn't work?
<kubuntero> Oloughlin75: can't
<Rukus> works, not right info
<prince_jammys> !compiz | Rukus
<ubotu> Rukus: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kubuntero> Apparently he blew away the Linux parition with /boot
<Arwen> kubuntero, actually not really, just takes some common sense and good security practice. But we're digressing.
<Rukus> wait
<Rukus> typo
<Rukus> maybe worked now
<storbeck> How is it not the right info?
<Rukus> lol
<Rukus> sorry
<storbeck> Ah
<mneptok> Rukus: i'll save you the pain and tell you the eye candy is not worth the road of suffering you have just started walking.
<Rukus> um
<Rukus> man, i dont know what everyones problem is with this
<Rukus> i have had no problem using eye candy before
<storbeck> To extent to my eyecandy is kxdocker
<mneptok> Rukus: one word. ATi.
<Rukus> or making xgl work
<Oloughlin75> Rukus, with what? compiz?
<Rukus> or iaglx work
<Rukus> aiglx
<Oloughlin75> o
<Rukus> and i have an xpress 200m
<prince_jammys> are you kidding, linux is all about wobbly windows
<storbeck> *laughs*
<mneptok> so let's see how you do with fglrx
<Rukus> man, its easy
<Rukus> me?
<Oloughlin75> cubes prince_jammys , cubes
<Rukus> wait
<mneptok> yes, you. :)
<prince_jammys> oh yeah the cube
<prince_jammys> wobbly cube
<Rukus> jared@alkasmolik:~$ fglrxinfo
<Rukus> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Rukus> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Rukus> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon Xpress Series
<Rukus> OpenGL version string: 2.1.7281 Release
<Rukus> err
<prince_jammys> spherical desktop
<Oloughlin75> so useless
<storbeck> wobbly windows sounds funnier though.
<storbeck> That should be the new linux slogan. :D
<storbeck> If you don't have wobbly windows, you don't have linux.
<prince_jammys> Ubuntu : "Linux for wobbly windows"
<Oloughlin75> that makes its user sound "wobbly"
<Rukus> display: :0  screen: 0
<Rukus> direct rendering: Ye
<kubuntero> So I was looking at a Linux way to reset the MBR
<Rukus> yes*
<Rukus> man
<Rukus> works great
<kubuntero> ms-sys looks like it
<Rukus> i dont get the fuss
<mneptok> Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning, "Maybe the cool kids at my high school will stop picking on me if I can get Compiz working."
<kubuntero> except it says FAT16 and FAT32 so I'm loathe to use it on NTFS
<Rukus> i got it workin
<Rukus> woot
<Rukus> before
<storbeck> Rukus, well, not everyone takes out of their time to come in chat and ask a question.
<prince_jammys> just jokes, no fuss
<Rukus> just playing again
<storbeck> intelikey: You're running IRC via root?
<intelikey> no
<storbeck> Hrm
<Rukus> lol
<Rukus> i used to run irc from root on my shell
<Rukus> haha
<Oloughlin75> intelikey, ms didnt make you work in windows?
<intelikey> Oloughlin75 heh. no
<Oloughlin75> that seems weird
<prince_jammys> ah, slow scrolling.. #ubuntu was about to give me a seizure
<Oloughlin75> prince_jammys, me too
<prince_jammys> how can i print an mp3?
<Oloughlin75> prince_jammys, i was in ubuntu for like an hour without relizing it
<Rukus> is that like the definitive source to instal cpmpiz? there is so many tutorials. and well, i use those, yes i do.
<Oloughlin75> !compiz | Rukus
<ubotu> Rukus: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Oloughlin75> thats the one Rukus
<Rukus> thanks
<Rukus> perfect
<Arwen> prince_jammys, print an MP3?
<prince_jammys> Arwen: #ubuntu style question
<Arwen> hehe
<Arwen> #ubuntu causes brain cancer
<intelikey> :)
<prince_jammys> how can i deny write access to my home dir?
<Oloughlin75> its the same as this, all the same question, but ~20x faster
<Arwen> prince_jammys, chmod a-w ~ -R
<Arwen> or without -R if you don't want it recursive
<prince_jammys> thx
<Oloughlin75> prince_jammys, uhh, why?
<prince_jammys> sorry, joke questions
<intelikey> maybe not cancer but gasious expulsion of crainal processies
<kubuntero> Should I trust ms-sys on NTFS?
<Oloughlin75> i like the reading practice
<prince_jammys> though that one came up on #ubuntu
<Oloughlin75> windows fonts are making my eyes tired
<Arwen> kubuntero, you don't use it on NTFS
<Arwen> it will b0rk it
<Arwen> it's only for making bootable DOS partitions
<kubuntero> Thanks thats all I wanted to hear
<zeke> is there any way to make my system tray clock sync itself to my bios clock?
<intelikey> zeke hwclock --sync hwtosys      i think
<intelikey> better check the syntax
<zeke> I'll give it a try
<zeke> many thanks...I've been doing the dual boot thingus, and the clocks in both OSs are always wrong unless I have internet access
<intelikey> there is bidirrectional syncing capabilities  systohw and hwtosys
<intelikey> or maybe it's hc in place of hw   idk
<Oloughlin75> hw makes more sense to me :/
<Oloughlin75> otherwise its be like sysc
<Oloughlin75> itd*
<intelikey> hwclock --systohc       hwclock --hctosys
<zeke> yeah...hwclock gives me some --help options
<intelikey> it's hc   hardware clock
<intelikey> zeke man man     also
<Oloughlin75> !man
<zeke> will do
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<prince_jammys> man man | grep man >man
<Oloughlin75> i keep wanting to open a console
<intelikey> prince_jammys to what purpose ?
<MrJoey> Can the iBook Clamshell use the synaptic mouse driver like the other iBooks?  I want to enable scrolling and all that neat stuff
<prince_jammys> sorry i just need to go to bed now
<intelikey> Oloughlin75 you can.    openvt -wfc 12
<Oloughlin75> intelikey, <-- windows
<zeke> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> Oloughlin75 you can't !
<intelikey> welcome zeke
 * intelikey throws rocks at Oloughlin75 
<Oloughlin75> intelikey, its only for 12 hours
<Oloughlin75> intelikey, its much easier to conver wmas in windows :/
<Oloughlin75> convert
<intelikey> Oloughlin75 well we'll let you by with it this time.
<intelikey> someone can answer MrJoey
<Oloughlin75> i dont really like apple :/ i dont know
<MrJoey> Well, it's a hand-me-down computer, so it's fine for me :)
 * intelikey doesn't own a hackentosh, they're to heckspesive
<MrJoey> True that
<root_____> hola
<Oloughlin75> hola root_____
<root_____> disculapen quien me puede ayudar
<prince_jammys> !es | root_____
<ubotu> root_____: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Oloughlin75> !es | root_____
<root_____> hola
<intelikey> woops.  i now have a blue bar across the bottome of tty2 that i can't get rid of...
<root_____> ah ok
<root_____> pero es q nose como moverme en este sistema operativo
<intelikey> oh wait.  changing ttys cleared it up
<prince_jammys> root_____: teclea /j #ubuntu-es
<karllenz> hey i have a belkin wireless g usb adapter that works fine outa the box using ubuntu but will not work with kubuntu what are the steps i have to take to get it to work??
<prince_jammys> root_____: y te conecta
<Oloughlin75> root_____, vaya al soporitvo del #ubuntu-es por ayuda es esa idioma
<Oloughlin75> wow my spansih is awful
<prince_jammys> not really
<prince_jammys> en ese idioma
<prince_jammys> idioma is one of them feminine looking masculine words
<Oloughlin75> should be para ayuda too, and idioma is feminine right?
<Oloughlin75> nope
<Oloughlin75> alright
<prince_jammys> el idioma
<prince_jammys> el sistema, that sort of thang
<Oloughlin75> la radio ;)
<intelikey> lechi la bacca     and be quiet.
<Oloughlin75> karllenz, it -should- work, but you could try ndiswrapper
<bobito> Hey ya'll, I can't find a folder I swore was on this external.  Whats the command to find the folder?  (not case sensitive?)
<Oloughlin75> and whats the supposed to mean intelikey
<karllenz> well i just ran the kubuntu 7.04 live cd and it works strange??
<intelikey> Oloughlin75 probably not spelled correctly   but   milk the cow.
<karllenz> the news live cd it doesnt work
<prince_jammys> find /the/path -iname 'thename'
<bobito> ty
<Oloughlin75> idk my animals in spanish
<Oloughlin75> lechi isnt the right form though for the imperitive
<prince_jammys> spanish is my first language but after many years of english, i struggle
<Oloughlin75> prince_jammys, still learning ;)
<prince_jammys> lechi aint a spanish word that i know
<karllenz> my other problem is everytime i put my ati vidio card into my pc along with my nvidia card ubuntu and kubuntu freak out and put me into a comande line at boot
<karllenz> ati card is the visiontek x1550
<Oloughlin75> karllenz, i dont think any OS supports two cards, one from ati and the other nvidia
<karllenz> well even if i just have the ati card in my pc same thing happens
<intelikey> may i say that it's     no OS has drivers that are compatable for both nv and ati togather
<Oloughlin75> karllenz, you need to modify the xorg.conf
<intelikey> unless you want to use the vesa
<karllenz> well i cant even get into the os to do that
<karllenz> and idk how to do it at the comandline level
<intelikey> sure you can
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<karllenz> ok then it should be able to use my ati card
<karllenz> its ust the one comande
<intelikey> if it's installed when you do that and you select the driver for it.      but i still think i would use the vesa driver until you get setteled which card is going to be in there
<Oloughlin75> karllenz, itll walk you through a bunch of prompts
<karllenz> im sry still trying to learn linux
<karllenz> id really like the ati card fully functional
<intelikey> the vesa driver should work with either/both cards
<karllenz> i had no problems installing the restricted drivers for nvidia real easy it was great
<intelikey> karllenz you and every one else that owns one.
<intelikey> <karllenz> id really like the ati card fully functional  <intelikey> karllenz you and every one else that owns one.
<karllenz> but i got a newer ati card with tv out that id really like to use
<Oloughlin75> intelikey, has amd brought any change to ati?
<intelikey> Oloughlin75 not visable yet.
<karllenz> anyone try out lmce im installing kubuntu now for it
 * intelikey needs an scronym dictionary
<intelikey>          a
<Oloughlin75> dictionary.com has acronyms
<intelikey> Oloughlin75 so how do you down load it ?
<Oloughlin75> you dont? :)
<intelikey> i didn't say i was looking for an online service,  now did i
<Oloughlin75> you didnt say you werent, did you?
<prince_jammys> wget
<prince_jammys> and wait a bit
<intelikey> prince_jammys that will only get the main page
<prince_jammys> no, you can set it up to keep going
<intelikey> -R ?
<prince_jammys> no
<prince_jammys> that would be nice
<prince_jammys> there's a ton of options, i don't remember
<prince_jammys> but you can download an entire site
<intelikey> yeah recursion doesn't do php tho
<kubuntero> With a proxy I bet it would )
<Oloughlin75> :/
<prince_jammys> and it can relink everything locally
<prince_jammys> wget is hot
<Oloughlin75> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> curl probably could too
<prince_jammys> !info wget
<ubotu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<intelikey> !info curl
<ubotu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.16.4-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 170 kB, installed size 284 kB
<prince_jammys> you have it already
<intelikey> yes and wget too
<intelikey> i think i installed wget
<intelikey> maybe i'll check
<intelikey> yeah i did.
<prince_jammys> it comes with install
<intelikey> not my install
<prince_jammys> oh
<prince_jammys> you did a minimal/server install?
<intelikey> no not even
<intelikey> i did a custom minimal
<prince_jammys> ah nice
<intelikey> i did finnally compile and install bash   though.
<prince_jammys> you know, -r may even be the option
<prince_jammys> indeed it is
<intelikey> well imagen that.
<intelikey> :)\
<prince_jammys> you specify -r and you can control the level
 * intelikey serfes web with wget http://www.something.com | html2txt | less
<prince_jammys> ha
<Oloughlin75> uhhh, diaalup?
<kubuntero> intelikey: orisinal.com :)
<intelikey> Oloughlin75 yeah.
<default_op> a lamer quesiton.  does hosts.deny and hosts.allow defualt to blocking?  Do I need to edit these on new install to allow connections to smtp/pop ports?
<intelikey> no they default to allowing
<default_op> intelikey: thx
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> echo   the text editor of *?
<kubuntero> default_op: It reads deny then allow
<kubuntero> So allow can override deny
<intelikey> kubuntero but both default to blank
<kubuntero> true
<default_op> intelikey: just having problems setting up smtp/pop access.  using localhost.localdomain as the domain name but having problems with reading service with evolution or kmail.  what is the default username for Courier or Postfix?
<kubuntero> default_op: default to block would mean you couldn't IRC to ask us if it defaulted :)
<default_op> kubuntero: thx.  I checked both and they are  empty so all should egt through.
<default_op> kubuntero: arrr ok
<intelikey> default_op that i don't know.
<kubuntero> postfix for postfix I should think
<intelikey> cat /etc/passwd   might be revieling
<intelikey> inquiring minds want to know.
<default_op> kubuntero: I uninstalled postfix since couldn't get it working with Courier.  using Courier for both reading and sending email but they aren't sending or recieving anything.
<default_op> intelikey: will do
<default_op> intelikey: 'mail' only group so that must be the daemon group.
<intelikey> i started to say,  that i started to say that,  but it sounded to clecheic
<karllenz> wtf i ust installed that ati card and now all of a sudden it works no problem
<karllenz> with both cards in
<karllenz> lets see if i can get the driver installed
<karllenz> so it will display on the ati tv out and the nvidia to the monitor
 * intelikey thinks karllenz doesn't care what he asks for....
<intelikey> sky's the limit !
<karllenz> wats that mean intelikey
<intelikey> means tre bon chance karllenz
<intelikey> you might.   i hope you do.     maybe you will.     but you set your sights offully high...
<karllenz> huh
<intelikey> has anyone ever gotten nvidia and ati to play nice togather in one box ?
<intelikey> heck i can't even get nvidia to play nice by it's self     hehhe.
<karllenz> lol
<karllenz> well ubutu doesnt seem to see the ati card at all
<karllenz> karl
<karllenz> is the a commande i can run to see whats install in my pci slots
<intelikey> lspci
<intelikey> lshw | less    for full hardware listing
<karllenz> thanx
 * kubuntero wonders if anyone will forgive sabdfl for not naming the P animal as penguin
<intelikey> no
<karllenz> wow everythings all screwy now my term window is all white cant see anything
<intelikey> typical of the hardware and system
<intelikey> you might refresh it by hiding it and then restoring it
<intelikey> if you meant term as in konsole terminal emulator
<karllenz> is there a way to restore my settings to wat it was before i messed with the screen and such
<intelikey> which settings ?
<intelikey> konsole ?
<intelikey> xorg
<intelikey> kde ?
<intelikey> ^l   ^l
<intelikey> reset
<intelikey> clear
<intelikey> charge to 200 he's still flat lineing
<intelikey> clear
<karllenz> um not to sure i messed with what i had in the screen and graphics pane
<intelikey> karllenz then i'm not to sure either.    and might not know if i was sure.    maybe
<karllenz> lol
<intelikey> a little levity levitates the whole lump
<karllenz> mabey uninstall and installing the restricted driver
<intelikey> for which one ?   the ati or the nvidia ?
 * intelikey is really not helping anything right now.    so i'll be back when i'm less wanted.
<karllenz> nvidia
<karllenz> that did the trick
<karllenz> nice
<mjponce> what means "the news live cd it doesnt work" ?
<karllenz> thethe new kubuntu live cd didnt auto config my my wireless card
<[ifr0g]> Hi Guys :)
<mjponce> i think that its not only that ..
<mjponce> someone tells me about some broken packages
<karllenz> when i used the newst kubuntu live cd to install the belkin wireless g usb network card didnt work out of the box
<karllenz> i used kubunt 7.04 live cd it worked fine
<mjponce> thanks! good nigth to all.
<kubuntero> Night
<karllenz> can lmce be install wih ubuntu
<kubuntero> I suppose in theory
<karllenz> i have kubuntu 7.04 will the installer update me to 7.10?
<kubuntero> karllenz: Which installer>
<karllenz> the little triangle at the corner of my screen lol
<karllenz> its called adept
<kubuntero> Oh
<kubuntero> Kinda
<karllenz> i found a how to
<kubuntero> Kubuntu.org would have one
<funcrush> I just finished upgrade to kde 3.5.9 but root directory is mounted on my desktop. How can i mount my Desktop folder on my Desktop?
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> is kde 3.5.9 stable?
<loll>  I have some source code and have identified an error i how it tries to identify PAGE_SIZE, however I do not know if my workaround actually solves it, and need a hand
<default_op> loll: you probably should be in #kubuntu-devel
<default_op> noaXess: yep it's stable
<noaXess> default_op: okay.. thanks :)
<noaXess> let's go to upgrade to 3.5.9 :)
<default_op> noaXess: well it's what I think I read on kde.org.  can't get the site up though
<surgy> will a feisty deb work in my kubuntu 7.10 ?
<surgy> or a dapper deb ?
<default_op> KDE 3.5.9 released.
<default_op> On 19th February 2008, the KDE community released the ninth update for the stable version of KDE. This release features numerous bugfixes all over KDE, and a more-stable-than-ever enterprise version of KDE-PIM.
<karllenz> thats the comandl line to reconfig X
<karllenz> what*
<default_op> surgy: what is the deb you have?
<default_op> surgy: can't you egt a new version?
<surgy> default_op: no i cant get a newer one and its panda3d
<default_op> surgy: most things should be backward compatible but ther may depend on named older resources
<surgy> which one whould be most likely to work?
<default_op> surgy: I'm not expert but I'd say unless the problem asked for a kernel rebuild then you should be pretty right.
<default_op> surgy: which was the last kernel model?  feisty
<default_op> Krusader is a great app
<cishpix> how can I run public file server in kde4?
<gort> hi
<gort> how do I check my ext3 system for errors and fix 'em?
<appelza> fsck.ext3
<appelza> or just fsck
<gort> thanx a lot
<noaXess> in kde 3.5.9 are there some visual changes or only background upgrades?
<ago> Hi all
<ago> we need testers for Wubi installation of kubuntu
<ago> if you have windows (on real iron or vm) + 5GB free please consider trying wubi
<ago> you will find that in the latest daily ISO
<ago> pls report any issue in http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<quocdai> help
<quocdai> anybody help me
<quocdai> how  to get gcc on KDE ?
<SSJ_GZ> quocdai: On Kubuntu, you mean?
<quocdai> yes
<SSJ_GZ> quocdai: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<quocdai> Ok thanks
<SSJ_GZ> np
<quocdai> but if my PC doesnt Internet
<quocdai> how to het it ?
<quocdai> how to get it ?
<quocdai> SSJ_GZ:
<SSJ_GZ> quocdai: It might be on the CD.
<quocdai> can i download image file  ISO ?
<quocdai> SSJ_GZ help me pls
<SSJ_GZ> quocdai: I don't know, sorry.
<quocdai> Ok
<quocdai> thank so much
<quocdai> :)
<quocdai> another problem
<quocdai> about codec for MP3
<quocdai> WMV
<quocdai> where is it ?
<sd32> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eirikeylandsbran> Is there some easy way to "factory" reset kubuntu?
<quocdai> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<quocdai> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<quocdai> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<quocdai> !tar:/home/quocdai/x-unikey-0.9.2.tar.bz2/x-unikey-0.9.2
<boris_> yeah
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<twosouls82> does "nice" also affect child processes?
<Raidu> Hey guys :)
<hrd3> HELLO
<jose> as
<jose> buenas a todos
<jose> necesito algo de ayuda
<jose> soy totalmente nuevo en esto
<jose> y quiero instalar el amsn
<jose> pero no tengo ni idea de cómo hacerlo
<jose> alguien puede orientarme un poco
<Raidu> hey guys ;)
<jpatrick> hi
<twosouls82> "sudo apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings" -> "Unknown argument for /var/lib/dpkg/info/kubuntu-default-settings.postrm" (Ubuntu 7.10)
<jpatrick> twosouls82: try apt-get install --reinstall*
<Raidu> was up?
<twosouls82> jpatrick: I did, I forgot to quote it
<jpatrick> twosouls82: remove it and then install again
<jpatrick> Raidu: please take offtopic to to #kubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel :)
<Raidu> o yea forgot that :P
<embrik> I've forgotten my root-password. What do I do?
<jpatrick> !noroot | embrik
<ubotu> embrik: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<twosouls82> jpatrick: "sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-default-settings  && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings" and after this reinstalling causes it again (plain removal went fine)
<jpatrick> embrik: enter the rescue kernel and type "passwd"
<jpatrick> twosouls82: maybe it just doesn't know what "purge" means...
<twosouls82> jpatrick: it does, it only complains when I use "--reinstall", all other actions complete without errors
<Sbucatone_> wee helllo
<embrik> jpatrick: ok
<twosouls82> :)
<jpatrick> twosouls82: hmm, no idea then
<embrik> jpatrick: you mean single user
<jpatrick> embrik: when grub loads choice the rescue one
<embrik> jpatrick: ok
<Raidu> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jpatrick> !msgthebot > Raidu (see pm frmo ubotu :))
<Raidu> ok.
<Raidu> jpatrick, hey man how can i change themes on kubuntu?
<jpatrick> Raidu: from system settings in the kmenu
<Raidu> k but whats the file name that i need to have on theme ?
<jpatrick> can't remembre (am at school on windows box)
<Raidu> k
<Raidu> thanks anyway
<jpatrick> Raidu: look in adept for kde-style or something..
<ibm_> o
<Raidu> k
<joakim2> cake
<Raidu> damn the kde theme installer doesnt work :S
<Raidu> jpatrick, whats the command for gnome panel or whats it called?
<jpatrick> Raidu: no idea, (don't use gnome) but the kde one is "kicker"
<sigma_1234> what hapend to hardy alpha 5?
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: blocked by bad builds
<jpatrick> or something freaky happened by what I read
<Raidu> jpatrick,  how can i make it active or smth?
<sigma_1234> so its not going to be released?
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: soon
<embrik> I am not able to grab video from dv-camera - can anybody help-
<embrik> <i'm usin kino
<jpatrick> embrik: you got your root back?
<embrik> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> embrik: great
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: try asking in #kubuntu-devel
<embrik> jpatrick: thanks - do you know iee1394? I'm not able to grab video
<jpatrick> embrik: no I don't...
<embrik> ok
<sigma_1234> ok cool. thanks
<embrik> anybody else who can help with grabbing video?
<embrik> I get raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write
<sigma_1234> aparently the ubuntu after hardy will make those work well
<neville> I've written a script for neverwinter nights, which allows me to start the game on a seperate xserver with i type in nwn, and it works fine up until when I select play from its splash menu, in which case is shuts down the xserver and drops me back to cli. this doesn't happen when I go through all the steps manually to start it this way. Anybody have any ideas?
<apparle> hwllo
<apparle> hello
<apparle>  :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now I am tired of seeing this error...
<apparle> which
<andy> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<andy> any one able to help with player web plugin?
<andy> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gundam_rx78nt1> I try to update and since it tried to install the linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic package it keeps failing trying to create/update the update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<gundam_rx78nt1> take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56938/
<gundam_rx78nt1> Please I need some help on this...
<andy> hi i am having a problem with the mplayer web plugin
<gundam_rx78nt1> Please I need some help on this...
<gundam_rx78nt1> take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56938/
<gundam_rx78nt1> I try to update and since it tried to install the linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic package it keeps failing trying to create/update the update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<abcd> Is it worth to upgrade to KDE 3.5.9 - They say: "Security and other updates may not be applied promptly." What do you folks think?
<apparle> I don't understand one thing> Why are they developing KDE 3.5.9 when 4.0 is here
<SlimeyPete> apparle: 3.5.9 is a mainenance release
<SlimeyPete> it mainly fixes bugs, like a service pack for Windows
<apparle> SlimeyPete: and what does a maintainance release mean
<apparle> Which one is better Koffice or Open Offce
<SlimeyPete> apparle: it means they don't develop major new features, but they do fix existing bugs or improve the efficiency of the code
<SlimeyPete> apparle: most projects do this (e.g. the Linux 2.4 kernel was/is maintained for ages after 2.6 came out)
<emilsedgh> apparle: OpenOffice is has more features atm.koffice is better from a developer point of view
<apparle> SlimeyPete: Thanks for the info
<SlimeyPete> koffice tends to be faster
<emilsedgh> s/is/Null :P
<SlimeyPete> I prefer it, but I don't need advanced features in a word processor
<apparle> stdin: are you there
<abcd> Is there any script, or patch or whatever which fixes big fonts in a taskbar, missing icons and things like these in KDE 4.0.1 ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I try to update and since it tried to install the linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic package it keeps failing trying to create/update the update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<gundam_rx78nt1> take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56938/
<coggz> Hi
<orbitize> I really need some help  :S I tried to install a second screen to run dual screen, restarted xserver, but now my kdm doesnt want to start, and I am stuck at command prompt. What can I do to get my display up again?
<SlimeyPete> orbitize: did you back up your xorg.conf first? (If you used a graphical utility to make the change, it probably did this for you)
<orbitize> I used the system settings to change the screen settings
<orbitize> does that make a backup?
<SlimeyPete> hrm... probably ;) If it did, the backup would be called something like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.0
<orbitize> ah, okay, I will take a look now
<orbitize> seems there is one called xorg.conf.1
<orbitize> I'll try copying it over the other one
<SlimeyPete> yeah, try that
<SlimeyPete> then do "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<orbitize> YES! Thank you thank you! It works:) I will just have to live without dual screen then..hehe
<coggz> yay, i just got another ipod!
<gundam_rx78nt1> !twinview |orbitize
<ubotu> orbitize: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<coggz> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<apparle> llutz: are you ther
<gundam_rx78nt1> brb
<apparle> while installing softwares on wine I get errors like (Windows NT 3.0 required) what to do
<coggz> apparle: change the compatibility mode in wine config to whatever th prog needs
<c0p-1-cr0n> hi
<coggz> c0p-1-cr0n: hi
<apparle> coggz: Changed it to WinXP still getting the error in the setup
<coggz> apparle: try changine to NT 3.5
<apparle> coggz: what if I adownload XP service pack 2 from microsoft site ad install it on wine
<coggz> apparle: it seems NT 3.0 is windows 95
<coggz> apparle: i don't think that would work
<coggz> apparle: what program is it that needs NT 3.0?
<|TroubleMaker|> anybody use a brother hl 2140? my hl1040 has bit the dust and these are still on the shelf and reasonably priced. I see on the brother website that they have a driver for it in .rpm but dont see a .deb and do not see any meantion of it on the ubuntu wiki.
<coggz> |TroubleMaker|: could you use alien to convert it
<jussi01> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<|TroubleMaker|> i thought about that. wondered what kind of can of worms i'd be opening though
<coggz> |TroubleMaker|: hmm, try the conversion and if it works then go and buy it! How did you have your last one working?
<|TroubleMaker|> the hl1040 was supported in ubuntu
<coggz> |TroubleMaker|: oh, i see, is it a similar printer in functions...
<|TroubleMaker|> im poking through the list of brother printers in cups now to see if it's there. i dont see anything real special about this printer over the 1040 but..............wanting to ask before i create myself a headache i dont have a lot of $$$$ for hardware problems at the moment! LOL
<|TroubleMaker|> isnt that the way it always goes though?
<Administrator_> Hi all, during updating the OS, the system is stucking on the following line: "99% [14 Sources bzip2 0]"
<Administrator_> do you have any idea what could that be?
<apparle> coggz: Its pretty old. Something like "Learn to Speak English 7", me freind needs it
<apparle> what does LOL mean everyone uses it
<|TroubleMaker|> Laugh Out Loud
<coggz> |TroubleMaker|: does the store offer returns?
<coggz> lol means Laugh Out Loud
<|TroubleMaker|> its office depot do i'd assume so
<coggz> |TroubleMaker|: buy itt, see if it works, and if not take it back!
<|TroubleMaker|> yea, guess that's the worst that could happen right?
<jussi01> |TroubleMaker|: have you checked on linuxprinting.org ?
<|TroubleMaker|> ah no i havent checked there, just looked at the ubunt wiki
<peto> ----------- who can help with a font in kubuntu -------------------
<coggz> peto: go ahead...
<apparle> peto: Ask the question straight way. Don't flood the channel with foolishness
<coggz> !ask | peto
<ubotu> peto: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<peto> ok....
<peto> i am not very happy with my font in kubuntu
<peto> i know there is nice smooth font in windows
<coggz> apparle: Learn to speak german (looks similar) is rated garbage on wine hq
<peto> how can i get a nice font in kubuntu as well
<coggz> peto: copy font from windows
<peto> acctualy i can have a nice font as well, but only with size 8 and it is too small
<peto> do you know what i mean... a smooth font?
<loonyxp> Anybody knows why packages of kubuntu for kde4 where compiled with a dependency called libkdefx.so.5? normally this isn't part of kde4 and so it is missing...
<coggz> peto: copy the fonts that you want and import into kubuntu
<Administrator_> hi all
<Administrator_> when running apt-get update the system is stucking on the following line "99% [14 Sources bzip2 0]"
<Administrator_> anyone has an idea about hoe to fix that?
<peto> coggz and thats it?
<coggz> peto: yes,
<peto> are they gonna be nice
<peto> i mean good looking
<coggz> peto: well if they look good in windows, then obviously yes
<apparle> peto: how will you know if you don't try
<peto> ok...
<peto> can you just tell me please where do i need to copy them
<peto> what folder
<coggz> peto: anywhere, then use font manager
<apparle> Can I remove ALSA sound system
<felix_e> hi@all
<felix_e> is there a reason the ppa-packages are not signed?
<felix_e> not even with a automatic server signature?
<apparle> bye everyone
<peto> coggz i sorry, but i am new in linux, can you help with that
<felix_e> the current configuration seems to be highly unprofessional to me :/
<peto> where i can find font manager
<jussi01> !fonts  | peto
<ubotu> peto: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<coggz> peto: sure, paste the fonts into /home/peto/ select the ones you want, then click install on the right hand side
<vikku_> iam not able to play anything n kaffeine
<coggz> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coggz> !kaffine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vikku_> ok
<Administrator_> sdfdsfdsfdsfsdfds
<coggz> hi nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> hey coggz
<coggz> does anyone know how to rip a region 1 dvd to region 2 ?
<jussi01> !avi  | vikku_:
<ubotu> vikku_:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<peto> coggz i am sorry but its still not what i want
<coggz> peto: what is wrong with it?
<peto> i got windows fonts already, but its not working like i would like
<peto> do you know what i mean with smooth font
<coggz> does ripping a dvd then burning it make it region free?
<peto> sbucatone_ can you help please
<nosrednaekim> peto » turn on anti-aliasing?
<nosrednaekim> or turn it off...
<peto> how can i check?
<jussi01> peto: usually its not the best just to ping random people :)
<peto> do you mean sbucatone
<jussi01> yeah
<nosrednaekim> peto » systemsettings->appearance->fonts
<peto> he was helping me last time, so i thing its not gonna be a big problem for him...
<peto> ok, i am there
<nosrednaekim> peto » see the option for anti-aliasing?
<peto> yeah
<nosrednaekim> peto » change it to something else :)
<peto> nosrednaekim, what is force fonts DPI
<yao_ziyuan> please help digg my this item: "Cross-platform RAD tools critical to Linux's desktop future": http://digg.com/linux_unix/Cross_platform_RAD_tools_critical_to_Linux_s_desktop_future
<peto> nosrednaekim and whis subpixel hinting do i have to use
<nosrednaekim> peto » don't worry about that
<nosrednaekim> peto » whis?
<nosrednaekim> peto » just experiment... I've never tried turning that stuff on
<Airforce5555> There is a problem with my laptop with kubuntu
<peto> ok but it looks like nothing happend
<Airforce5555> whenever I load up, it goes through the initial loading screen
<peto> do i have a restart graphic
<nosrednaekim> peto » I think you have to log out and then back in.
<Airforce5555> then goes to it again and just turns to a black screen
<|Dreams|> has any got a good sources list for kubuntu gutsy x64 please
<peto> nosrednaekim do you know what....
<peto> i got one more problem
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » is there anything on ctrl+alt+f2 or th monitor "lose the signal"
<Airforce5555> Its just a black screen which i can type in
<Airforce5555> like normal symbols but no funcitions or delete or any of that
<skar> hi, i'm running konsole and it runs sh->dash instead of bash, is there a way to tell konsole to run bash from now on?
<peto> i lost commands restart pc and turn off computer from log out
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » so you can got to ctr;+alt+f2?
<peto> nosrednaekim do yo know how to fix it
<Airforce5555> oh wait brb
<Airforce5555> let me try
<nosrednaekim> peto » are you using XGL?
<peto> thing so
<Airforce5555> yes it looks liek a terminal
<Airforce5555> when I use that function
<peto> nosrednaekim i think i am
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » ok..log  in there.
<Airforce5555> how? never have
<peto> nosrednaekim i can run compiz, it means i am?
<nosrednaekim> peto » well, thats a common problem, let me go find the asnwer.
<peto> it will be nice, thank you
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » enter your user name, then enter your password
<nosrednaekim> peto » if you have an ATI card, yes
<peto> no, nvidia
<nosrednaekim> peto » then no... its not XGL
<Airforce5555> ok ive done that, but I still see a black screen instead of the usual default kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » no... stay over there... we have to enter some commands.
<Airforce5555> Dont worry about me leaving that, I dont know how =\
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » what video card do you have?
<Airforce5555> nvidia
<peto> nosrednaekim so how can i fix it?
<nosrednaekim> ok.... how did you install the driver?
<nosrednaekim> peto » lets check if you have XGL,run "apt-cache policy xserver-xgl"
<Airforce5555> I think kubuntu just recognized it from the startup
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » so you didn't manually install any drivers
<Airforce5555> not video
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » in that case, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Sbucatone_> peto: ?
<peto> yes
<Sbucatone_> peto: about what ?
<peto> after install compiz i lost commands restart pc and turn off pc from kde log out menu
<peto> there only log out left, do you know how to fix it?
<nosrednaekim> peto » check if XGL is installed
<Sbucatone_> :)
<peto> i think it is
<Sbucatone_> peto: what kind of card have you ?
<peto> it said installed version is 1.1.99.1
<nosrednaekim> peto » run "apt-cache policy xserver-xgl"
<nosrednaekim> ah... ok
<peto> nvidia 8800 gts
<coggz> bye all
<nosrednaekim> peto » remove that
<Airforce5555> nosrednaekim ok ive done that and selected nvidia and a resolutin
<Sbucatone_> peto: ah that guy i remember
<peto> how can i remove it
<peto> :)
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » ok,now run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<peto> and why do i need to remove it
<nosrednaekim> peto » "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl"
<nosrednaekim> peto » because nvidias don'trequire it
<peto> but can i still run compiz after remove
<Sbucatone_> peto:  have you fixed your problem with your card ?
<Sbucatone_> peto: compiz is running now ?
<peto> sbucatone yes, compiz is running well now
<Sbucatone_> peto: to know what have you done more than i said you last time ?
<Airforce5555> still a black screen
<Sbucatone_> peto: something of particular ?
<peto> nosrednaekim can i still run compiz after remove that
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » ok.... switch back to the nv driver.
<peto> i found something in forum so i was following instruction and it helps
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » run the dpkg-reconfigure command again
<peto> but you helped me as well
<peto> its nice now
<nosrednaekim> peto » yes, you can remove XGL and still have compiz
<peto> i like it
<Airforce5555> which driver
<peto> nosrednaekim, i gonna try
<Airforce5555> nv? not nvidia
<Raidu> does anyone know how to change kde themes ? the kde theme installer doesnt work for me :(
<Dr_willis> it might be better to see why its not working
<Dr_willis> There are a lot of kde themes in the repos - not installed by defaulkt
<nosrednaekim> Airforce5555 » right
<Raidu> willis i downloaded like 5 themes non worked :S
<Airforce5555> ok restart also?
<Raidu> is there any other way to install them?
<Airforce5555> It worked!!!! thank you soooo much
<Airforce5555> I was pretty worried i would not be able to use it
<Airforce5555> =D
<Dr_willis> Raidu,  i would most likely guess you need to learn a bit more about how KDE handles themes. and uncompress/install/compile them
<Dr_willis> KDE themes can be a bit.. complex. :)
<Dr_willis> !kdetheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdetheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !changetheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> I never can rember that factoid.
<nosrednaekim> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<peto> nosrednaekim, it doesnt help
 * nosrednaekim teh awesomeness :)
<nosrednaekim> peto » you have to reboot I think.
<nosrednaekim> or at least restart KDM
<Raidu> Dr_willis,  i allready readed those all :S
<nosrednaekim> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Raidu> but still i can try them
<peto> i did
<peto> nosrednaekim, it doesnt help
<nosrednaekim> peto » doesn't help with the log out options?
<nosrednaekim> peto » you probably still have xgl installed
<Dr_willis> Raidu,  a 'theme' technicially is a file that defines what other 'parts' to use. which widget set, icons, colors and so forth. each of those parts gets installed/compiled differently
<Dr_willis> widgets, window decoration, icons, colors.. I think are the 4 parts. :) thats why i was wanting to find that url.
<Dr_willis> window decoration and widgets are normally compiled/installed like other apps would be.
<peto> nosrednaekim, it said try to run apt-get -f install
<nosrednaekim> peto » lets try "sudo apt-get purge xserver-xgl"
<peto> the same message
<peto> nosrednaekim, there is one more thing i would like to know
<peto> nosrednaekim, i saw some pictures of linux with look like mac os X
<nosrednaekim> peto » well, run "sudo apt-get -f install"  guess
<nosrednaekim> peto » well, its def. possible, I have done it
<peto> nosrednaekim,  can you help to try please...
<nosrednaekim> peto » sure.... install the baghira KDE style
<peto> nosrednaekim, everything i gonna do will not destroy my compiz?
<nosrednaekim> nope
<teo-> hi i am trying to partition the hard using fdisk but when i try to write the changes with the command w i get : WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument. The kernel still uses the old table.
<teo-> ?
<dancemusiconly> Hi! I've got a question. How to bind Alt+Shift for changing language?
<nosrednaekim> teo- » is the partition surrently mounted?
<teo-> yes..
<dancemusiconly> Help me plz!!!
<jpatrick> dancemusiconly: look under keyboard shortcuts in system settings
<ekrengel> does anyone know where the udev rules are in kubuntu to stop my wireless card from renaming itself?
<jpatrick> ekrengel: /etc/udev/
<ekrengel> yeah but which file
<peto> nosrednaekim, can i install it in terminal?
<ekrengel> : )
<nosrednaekim> peto » I think so
<jpatrick> ekrengel: somewhere in there... :)
<llutz> ekrengel:  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick » power went out last night sorry..... looked at your wiki this morning :)
<peto> nosrednaekim, do you know the command
<llutz> ekrengel:  /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<nosrednaekim> !find baghira
<ubotu> Found: kwin-baghira
<nosrednaekim> peto » sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira"
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: I did say you "shouldn't" look at it :)
<llutz> ekrengel: that usually happens if the MAC-address of your card changes at boot-time
<ekrengel> llutz: they dont exeist on mine
<peto> nosrednaekim,  because in adept there is updating running and i dont know how to open it again
<jpatrick> !adeptfix | peto
<ubotu> peto: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<llutz> ekrengel: they are part of udev-package
<ekrengel> llutz: i have persistent-input and persistent-storage
<nosrednaekim> peto » oh....you can't do that.
<ekrengel> but not -net or generator
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick » bleh..... and they tell me not to hit the little red buttons.
<llutz> ekrengel: using gutsy?
<ekrengel> fiesty
<peto> nosrednaekim, i cant open two in the same time
<peto> ?
<llutz> ekrengel: ah ok, this is gutsy, sry
<Sidekickz> Hello people.
<ekrengel> llutz: my bad should have mentioned that
<llutz> ekrengel: look for /etc/ifname
<Sidekickz> Kubuntu Gutsy use Yaboo to dual boot?
<nosrednaekim> peto » no
<nosrednaekim> Sidekickz » Yahoo?
<peto> nosrednaekim, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Sidekickz> Sorry, Yaboot.
<ekrengel> llutz: i have "iftab" not ifname though
<llutz> ekrengel: /etc/iftab it is
<ekrengel> oh
<ekrengel> : )
<llutz> ekrengel: there you can name your device according to its MAC
<ekrengel> llutz: ok thanks
<jussi01> peto, then run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<peto> nosrednaekim, errors during instaling sun-java6-plugin
<nosrednaekim> peto » bleh..... "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<peto> try to use -f
<Sidekickz> I can´t find yaboot.conf. Anyone can help me?
<Dr_willis> try the locate command?
<Dr_willis> sudo updatedb
<Dr_willis> locate yaboot.conf
<peto> nosrednaekim, what can i do now?
<Sidekickz> Locate returns nothing.
<harmental> hey guys...after upgrading to kde 3.5.9...I got a kded process which is literally eating my RAM....
<harmental> is that normal? any solutions?
<Dr_willis> Sidekickz,  after updating the database ? if  updatedb + locate dont find it.. then its not isntalled
<peto> nosrednaekim, i used sudo dpkg --configure -a
<peto> nosrednaekim, i am installing baghira now
<peto> nosrednaekim, are you still here
<peto> nosrednaekim, its done... whats the next step
<peto> -------------- who know how to get a mac os X look in kubuntu??? -------------------
<jussi01> peto: systemsettings -> appearance
<jussi01> peto: please dont do that ;)
<peto> why not
<peto> just want to try
<Pici> He means the dashes.
<peto> do i gonna lost something?
<jussi01> peto: a little patience goes a long  way :)
<peto> jussi01 but you know how to set up it?
<jussi01> peto: as I said, go to systemsettings -> appearance
<jussi01> selece the baghira from there
<peto> jussi01 where i can find baghire in there
<NthDegree> K Menu -> System Settings -> Appearance -> Style [choose baghira] -> Apply
<NthDegree> @ peto
<niall> window decorations too?
<peto> nthdegree can you help?
<jussi01> peto: NthDegree just told you what to do...
<NthDegree> Floodbot may kick me for this...
<jussi01> NthDegree: dont!!!
<NthDegree> Click on the K Menu (The K menu on bottom left)
<NthDegree> Click System Settings
<NthDegree> Click Appearance on the menu that appears
<NthDegree> Click on "Style" from there
<peto> nthdegree and what next?
<NthDegree> Under "Widget Style" choose Baghira
<NthDegree> Then click "Apply"
<peto> nthdegree but its not all, is it?
<peto> nthdegree i have this done
<appelza>  hmm, if I license software from another company to use in my own product, is that outsourcing or insourcing? ;p
<NthDegree> appelza: outsourcing
<appelza> ty
<NthDegree> peto: If you wish to have the window decoration, choose "Window Decorations" and from there choose Baghira too if it is available
<peto> nthdegree but i would like to have also the menu like in mac, do you know what i mean? is it possible to get it as well?
<ximo> ubuntu
<paulo> hello all
<NthDegree> peto: yes it is possible
<peto> nthdegree i mean that bottom menu
<NthDegree> search for a "dock" that you like on google
<NthDegree> it's called the dock so just google dock for KDE and see what piece of software you want for that
<jussi01> avant window navigator ftw!
<istvan> hi! could someone help me with some config/make/install problem? would like to instell video driver, but dont know how...
<peto> nthdegree ok, i got windows decoration set up in baghira too...
<paulo> istvan: i'll help you
<paulo> first make sure you have the required compilers
<paulo> sudo ap-get install build-essential
<NthDegree> istvan: which video driver?
<paulo> *sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nado> hi there
<nado> i got a problem, i can't mount a cd-rom
<istvan> xf86-video-intel is the driver... thx paulo, will do at once
<peto> nthdegree are you still here?
<NthDegree> peto: yep
<NthDegree> nado: are you mounting as root?
<paulo> ok, once the build-essential is installed i will give you the next steps
<peto> nthdegree so i got windows set up in baghira too, what next
<nado> got an .img file, tried to mount it, didn't work. burnt it using brasero, for k3b does not support .img files, but mounting the cdrom won't work either
<nado> NthDegree: yup
<NthDegree> peto: get yourself an application to give you an OS-X style dock
<nado> mount returns bad fs type etc
<Dr_willis> There is a Fuse Iso/other tool that can mount many different cd image files. Or convert it to.iso manually
<NthDegree> maybe it's a bad .img
<paulo> nado: just mount the .img file instead of the cdrom
<paulo> nado: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149197
<nado> dmesg | tail says something about not recognizing CD-Rom format
<peto> nthdegree how can i get it please?
<peto> nthdegree what kind of application do you mean?
<istvan> paulo: i am ready with build essentials
<nado> paulo: tried that, did not work
<NthDegree> peto: there are many different applications.. use google to find the one you think will serve you best
<paulo> ok, are the drivers in .bin format or in an archive... eg .tar or .tar.gz
<NthDegree> googling a phrase such as Dock for KDE or the like will give you some ideas
<peto> nthdegree sorry but i still dont know what do i need to find... what exactlly do i need to find
<istvan> paulo: everything is in a simple folder...
<paulo> ok so in the terminal go to that folder
<NthDegree> peto: an application to provide an OS X style dock for KDE
<paulo> istvan then type ./configure
<paulo> istvan after configure type make
<paulo> istvan and after make type 'sudo make install'
<istvan> i get the result no such file or directory...
<paulo> so there is no configure file in that folder?
<nado> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop image.img mountpoint returns bad fs type, bad superblock, bla bla bla any idea?
<NthDegree> peto_: sudo apt-get install kooldock <- if you can't find anything you like off google
<peto_> nthdegree i foudn one, but it said its for ubuntu
<peto_> nthdegree its called simdock
<nosrednaekim> peto_ » AWN works in KDE too
<istvan> there is a configure.ac, makefile.am, autogen.sh...
<NthDegree> peto_: good find, but that one is for GNOME =]
<NthDegree> you're quite right when you say it's for Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu
<peto_> nthdegree so can i install that kooldock?
<NthDegree> yeps it's made for KDE and looks a bit like the OS X one
<nosrednaekim> kool dock is buggy.... I reccomend AWN, even though its heavily gnome based.
<peto_> so what do i have to do now???
<paulo> then try ./configure.ac
<paulo> then sudo makefile.am
<NthDegree> nosrednaekim: it appears to work.. once you've got it going correctly
<paulo> never came across those type of build files before tbh
<nosrednaekim> mmmmm, well I geuss its worth a shot
<NthDegree> peto_: run kooldock
<peto_> fellas please... what do i need to do now, what choice?
<nado> woah crap
<NthDegree> peto_: K Menu -> Run Command -> [type kooldock in the box] -> Run
<istvan> paulo: with ./conf... i get access denied
<NthDegree> paulo: is ./configure executable?
<peto_> nthdegree couldnt not run specified command
<istvan> erm permission denied...
<nosrednaekim> peto_ » sudo apt-get install kooldock
<NthDegree> istvan: chmod 755 the file
<paulo> ok so try chmod +x configure.ac
<NthDegree> that will get round the issue =]
<paulo> :)
<NthDegree> yep that too
<nado> does anybody know if it's possible to burn an .img file with k3b?
<NthDegree> nado: convert it to a .iso
<Dr_willis> I wonder if that nerolinux can burn them
<Dr_willis> is it a .img of a game cd? or somthing else special?
<nado> NthDegree: how? :)
<peto_> nthdegree i am ready
<NthDegree> peto_: did you do a sudo apt-get install kooldock?
<istvan> line 23: syntax error near unexpected token '2.57
<peto_> yes
<nado> Dr_willis: yup, it's fallout 2 ;)
<NthDegree> peto_: if so it's time for K Menu -> Run Command -> [type kooldock in the box] -> Run
<nosrednaekim> NthDegree » alt+f2 may be easier ;)
<paulo> istvan what is the model of your Intel graphics card
<NthDegree> Dr_willis: it will burn it but Nero Linux will he either needs a cuesheet or will need to know sector sizes etc. for a raw burn
<Dr_willis> nado,  best bet if yoyu want to play a game with wine. is to track down a 'of debateable legality' no-cd-crack for the game.
<paulo> the solution may already be in the repository!
<peto_> nthdegree ok, its running and how to set up it now?
<NthDegree> move your pointer to the bottom of the screen
<Dr_willis> converting to .iso and burning - will lose the special copy-protection info most likely
<nado> Dr_willis: at first i should be able to access the data on the disk and that's my problem
<NthDegree> and you have an OS X-like dock
<NthDegree> right click it when it appears to edit items on it
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks  :-)
<Dr_willis> nado,  just converting to .iso should let you mount/install the game. Running it - will be another story. :) if it in fact does have copy protection
<istvan> x3100 or gm965
<peto_> nthdegree it still hiding, can i turn it off
<nado> Dr_willis: yeah I'm trying to find a way to convert it right now
<Dr_willis> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-6 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<NthDegree> peto_: turn off the hiding or turn off the dock altogether?
<Dr_willis> nado,  then theres some fuse/iso tools that can mount a lot of image files also
<NthDegree> mhare@HP3700:~$ apt-cache search iso | grep fuse
<NthDegree> fuseiso - FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images
<peto_> nthdegree just hiding for now
<NthDegree> peto_: it doesn't seem to have an option for it
<z5000man> has anyone in here used ispconfig before
<nado> any idea what an .mdf image is?
<Dr_willis> thre may be some other tools at the FUSE web site.
<nado> btw ;)
<Dr_willis> mdf = used by dawmon tools, and alcohol120%
<noaXess> need i extra tools to run/install rpm packages?
<Dr_willis> it has special copy priotection info in it also
<nado> will bchunk convert that too?
<Dr_willis> nado,  no idea.  I dont warez games. :)
<nosrednaekim> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
 * NthDegree be back in a bit - food time!
<nado> it's a game from 1997, i'd buy it but tell me where to get it ;)
<Dr_willis> nado,   ebay? :)
<nado> good point :D
<Dr_willis> actually a lot of the old games are now on the Valve/Steam stuff also.
<nado> gnarf steam sucks
<Vedavox> which game?
<nado> it worked like a charm once, but somehow i can't install it right now
<nado> Vedavox: fallout
<Vedavox> will it work with dosbox, a lot of older games do
<Dr_willis> i think fallout2 = windows 95 ga,me
<Dr_willis> fallout1 = dos (i think)
<neville> Fallout works perfectly in Wine for me
<Dr_willis> Actually I think i have a copy of fallout2 somewhere..
<neville> Full screen and everything, no graphical glitches either
<Dr_willis> thats the one where you are running around a wasteland?
<neville> Sound works great too
<neville> Yeah, it's like a sort of Mad Max setting
<neville> Minus the cars
<nado> yup i'd like to use it with wine too
<nado> both parts got platinum ratings there
<nado> seem to work perfectly
<neville> Well, what output does it give when you start it with Konsole?
<peto_> where i can find a new installed software in kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> peto_ » use adept.
<nado> neville: i'm working on mounting the install disc, no gaming yet ;)
<neville> :/
<BluesKaj> peto, what software ?
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<neville> My experience with Fallout in Wine was just
<Dr_willis> neville,  did it fall out? :)
<neville> Slap the disk into the drive, install it, play
<neville> Nope, the disk never fell out :P
<nado> huh somehow i don't get how to use bchunk
<neville> Although with Wine, that should be expected
<peto_> i just install a dock like in mac os and i want to add more icons there... but i need to find a location of software like firefox for example
<nado> "Example: bchunk foo.bin foo.cue foo"
<Vedavox> peto_: /var/log/dpkg.log will show you what you have installed recently
<neville> Why do you need bchunk?
<nado> neville: to convert .img and mount it
<nado> since burning and mounting didn't work and mounting the .img won't as well
<neville> Ahh
<nado> i mean where do i put the file i actually want to convert?
<Dr_willis> whever you want
<nado> i mean in the command
<nado> "Example: bchunk foo.bin foo.cue foo"
<neville> Wouldn't it just be bchunk /path/to/image.img /path/to/whatever.whatever
<nado> where's the .img or iso or whatever
<Dr_willis> when in doubt read the man pages..
<Dr_willis> you put the path to whever you got the file at.
<nado> yup i'm at it right now, mom
<peto_> nosrednaekim, can you help please?
<llutz> peto_: most apps are located in /usr/bin/
<nosrednaekim> peto_ » kinda busy right now.. sorry
<nado> woah crap
<peto_> nosrednaekim, ok
<peto_> llutz can you help
<nado> bchunk sucks, the man is useless and if i get it right, there's no support for .img files
<BluesKaj> peto, look in the kmenu internet for firefox, right click and choose , add to desktop then just drag it into the panel.
<istvan> paulo: cannot find in repositories - any other idea?
 * Dr_willis thinks its .img that sucks
<Dr_willis> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FuseIso
<Dr_willis> that says it supports .img
<Dr_willis> !find fuseiso
<ubotu> Found: fuseiso, fuseiso9660, umview-mod-umfuseiso9660
<nado> yup img sucks too
<Dr_willis> and i quote from their web site 'In fact i found what CCD (CloneCD) .IMG files along with .MDF (Alcohol 120%) images can be mounted without problems because their format looks exactly as .BIN image file format. So currently fuseiso supports disk images with following extensions'
<nado> hmm
<nado> but still i can't mount it
<Dr_willis> using fuseiso you mean?
<neville> Try AcetoneISO2?
<Vedavox> wheere are you trying to mount it?  I just have a blank folder called mount on my desktop where I mount isos etc.
<BluesKaj> nado, kiso supports img file conversion
<nado> Dr_willis: mom, just trying fuseiso
<nado> wtf
<Pici> mom?
<Vedavox> I'm not your mommy
<Dr_willis> you do have your set  in the 'fuse' group?
<nado> Dr_willis: that gotta be it, suddenly i'm not allowed to enter the mountpoint ;)
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb    mentiones the fuse group bit.
<Dr_willis> :) i wrote that wiki.. heh heh..
<arcticpenguin380> wats the next kubuntu release named?
<andy> hi all any ome able to help with mplayer mozilla plugin?
<Dr_willis> the mountpoint proberly needs to exist first also
<nado> it dows
<nado> does
<arcticpenguin380> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<flipstar> arcticpenguin380: Hardy Heron, 8.04 after that comes Intrepid Ibex 8.10
<nado> brb
<arcticpenguin380> cool
<noaXess> i think i have killed something on my test machine.. if i want install some packages it get: dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `cyrus' in statoverride file
<noaXess> any idea to fix this.. instead to reinstall my test machine ;)
<Dr_willis> Hmm fuseiso seems to work decently well.
<noaXess> there was cyrus-imap installed and i have removed.. but i made a mistake on removing.. cause some other kdebase packages are removed automatically..
<Dr_willis> at least on the .iso files i have :)
<nado> huh
<nado> Dr_willis: i'm in the fuse group, but i'm still refused access to the folder i mounted the file in
<nado> btw how do i unmount something with fuse?
<Dr_willis> nado,  did you log out and back in?
<nado> yup
<Dr_willis> i use 'sudo umount /whatever/it/was'
<nado> ah ok
<Dr_willis> i think thers somthing ya setup where the user can unmount also..but not sure how.
<Dr_willis> I did a 'fuseiso -p whatever.iso whatever'
<nado> did that too
<andy> nado: what are you trying to do?
<nado> ah now i get it, wait a sec
<Dr_willis> grep fuse /etc/group
<Dr_willis> fuse:x:107:willis
<nado> ha, works ;)
<nado> i forgot i mounted the image using sudo
<nado> no wonder joining the group didn't allow me to access the mountpoint then
<Vedavox> noaXess: try replacing /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride with statoverride-old
<Dr_willis> :)  Thats the reason for the fuse group. heh
<Dr_willis> wellgood luck. and night. Its bed time here
<Vedavox> noaXess: or just ediding it to remove the use cyrus
<noaXess> Vedavox: okay thanks
<nado> aaaaaaaaaargh
<nado> now wine won't install the damn game
<andy> nado: what game?
<nado> fallout 2
<andy> not tried that one sorry
<nado> don't worry, i'll fix that somehow, it gotta work :)
<jussi01> !appdb | nado
<ubotu> nado: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<nado> jussi01: got that already, thanks anyway
<AndreSTC> whats the name of a good filemanager?
<jpatrick> AndreSTC: Konqueror?
<Vedavox> Dolphin, thunar, konqueror, midnight commander
<AndreSTC> [kalenedrael]: thanks
<AndreSTC> ops
<AndreSTC> k thanks
<kalenedrael> :P
<everton> olá a tds
<jpatrick> !es > everton
<nado> buenas dias
<jpatrick> !es | nado, everton
<ubotu> nado, everton: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nado> jpatrick: i assume that everton would prefer the portuguese version ;)
<everton> no yo busco ayuda en portugues
<prince_jammys> yeah
<prince_jammys> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pici> !br | everton
<ubotu> everton: please see above
<everton> olá pessoal
<noaXess> hm.. my adept_manager has no other manage repos look.. just a list of the repos.. before i had the extra window with the tabs..
<emilsedgh> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<noaXess> emilsedgh: i know that.. but why has the apperance of my adept_manager changed.?
<emilsedgh> noaXess: hehe i wanted to know synaptic myself, it wasnt an answer to you :D
<noaXess> emilsedgh: aha.. :) sorry..
<emilsedgh> :P
<identity> hi all , i have problem with ps3 kubuntu kaffeine player , i've connected ps3 audio to my decoder via optical.. when i am watching divx , its crackling ... its happening for 1 sec in every 5 or 10 secs .. any ideas ?
<dorkface> Anybody familiar with crontab?  I'm trying to get firefox to run at a specific time, but it doesn't seem to be working.  crontab file ----> http://pastebin.com/m7411cdc5
<flipstar> dorkface: try kcron :)
<dorkface> flipstar: This is just a test to see If I can get it running.  Ultimately, I want it to run a script on a server, but I don't think it would have kcron, since it doesn't have a gui
<dorkface> and I don't have the rights to install anything
<nado> yay got fallout 2 working :)
<noaXess> software-properties-kde need to be installed for adept_manager / manage repositories.. :)
<nado> i'm so dumb, don't ask why but anyways.... i had nvidia drivers installed, but i wasn't using em
<sigma_> how do i specify 'nmi_watchdog=0' at the kernel command line? im trying to run virtualbox and its giving errors about the vboxdrv module not being able to start
<nado> and without them and therefore without opengl wine wouldn't run that stupid installer
<BluesKaj> nado, if you had the drivers installed , you were using them
<nado> BluesKaj: umm not really. when i ran nvidia-settings i got warned the drivers weren't activated
<BluesKaj> activated means installed :)
<trappist> not necessarily
<BluesKaj> semantics
<cafka> hi i have installed backtrack and i want to know how can i see is ti on hd0,3 or hd0,2 i want to add it in the menu.lst????
<L3ttuc3> how do i set lcd monitor brightness under kde? i could not see any power-save settings, and it's not very nice running my laptop at full brightness, when on battery mode. anybody?
<plodder> Hi, I was fooling around with /etc/xdg/menus and now my konqueror has forgotten how to behave, asks me every time I click on a folder what he wants me to do...
<plodder> kmenu is also gone and kcontrol as well - they are still there but nothing in them
<unagi> if i back up my home folder reinstall kubuntu and paste my home folder back, will the programs that are in the folder like google earth work without any further action?
<Vedavox> unagi: assuming that any dependancies are met, yes
<unagi> if the dependancies are not met will it tell me which ones arent there?
<flipstar> !clone | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Vedavox> bunagi: hopefully, if you run them vvia the Konsole and look at the output.  They will not give you the package names, so you may have to browse
<hydrogen> why the hell does apt think its smarter than me?
<flipstar> maybe it is :P ?
<Vedavox> hydrogen: LOL
<hydrogen> I told it to uninstall apache yesterday, and it decided that I _really_ wanted to not only install apache, but also amarok and kdevelop
<hydrogen> err, uninstall*
<hydrogen> and god knows what else
<MrJigsaw> Can i search a folder in kubuntu ?
<Vedavox> MrJigsaw: in a GUI, use kfind, and they are directories in Linux, Folders are windoze
<hydrogen> err
<kilrae> Vedavox: they look like folders
<hydrogen> they are folders (or directories) in both
<Vedavox> I'm been a pedant
<hydrogen> s/pedant/annoying/
<plodder> stop bickering and answer my question :) which file determins what konqueror should do once you click on a file/directory/whatever?
<plodder> I've shot my kde and you are talking about folders/directories...
<plodder> can't believe it ;)
<plodder> fwiw, I was fooling around in /etc/xdg/menus
<trappist> plodder: are you asking about file type associations, like whether gnumeric or kspread or oocalc will be opened if you click a .csv file?
<plodder> trappist: yep
<plodder> trappist: and when I click on the booklink applet in my taskbar it asks me, too, which application it should use to open it... all associations are lost
<plodder> buhuuuuu
<trappist> plodder: looks like there's one file per association, in /usr/share/mimelnk
<trappist> plodder: with user-specific overrides in ~/.kde/share/mimelnk
<plodder> trappist: cool, thank you for the info! will check whether that is what got borked...
<Vedavox> plodder: check /home/user/.kde/share/config and see if any of the files have recently been changed
<plodder> Vedavox: will do, cheers - btw, what is the command to check for recently changed files?
<Vedavox> I just open the folder in konqueror and sort by date
<Vedavox> sorry directory :P
<plodder> Vedavox: hehe, but grrr! my konqueror is borked!!!
<Vedavox> ok, dolphin then
<mith_> !kdepim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdepim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<plodder> Vedavox: true, could install that thing again...
<mith_> !kitchensync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kitchensync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vedavox> or midnight commander via konsole
<trappist> plodder: find /path/to/dir -mtime -1 <-- to see what's changed in the last 24 hours.  change 1 to 3 for 3 days, etc.
<mith_> kitchensync can't connect to my nokia e50 phone via bluetooth, without any error message. can anybody help me?
<plodder> trappist: right,  /usr/share/mimelnk is ok...
<trappist> plodder: of course, that wouldn't tell you if any files are missing.
<trappist> plodder: what does this output for you?    find /usr/share/mimelnk -type f | wc -l
<plodder> trappist: am on a different machine, so wait...
<plodder> trappist: 423
<BluesKaj> nspluginviewer is taking uo 90% of the cpu and konq isn't even running ... this all stsrted after I installed kde 3.5.9. Goodbye konq !
<trappist> plodder: sounds right.  I have 451 here, but that probably just means I have a few more packages installed than you
<trappist> BluesKaj: do you also have a stuck acroread process?
<plodder> trappist: yeah, and I checked the my home directory and there is nothing to note... It must be something different in /etc/xdg
<BluesKaj> no trappist , but akregator freezes
<tzd> will 768Mb of RAM be fine for running Kubuntu with a few apps such as Firefox and Amarok without any lag?
<plodder> trappist: I will attempt to copy it from an intact installation to the borked one and take it from there
<trappist> not a bad idea
<BluesKaj> tzd , sure
<trappist> tzd: there will always be lag :)  but that should be enough for a usable desktop machine
<plodder> trappist: ksycoca also has something to do with kde menus and associations but I don't know enough about it. Anybody out there with a good link?
<BluesKaj> brb
<trappist> plodder: so does kded.  might want to make sure it's running.  might also want to consider running kbuildsycoca.
<tzd> BluesKaj & trappist: hmm ok. Well i ran ubuntu 7.10 first and i didn't experience any lag at all (?) but ever since I've installed kubuntu 7.10 it lags a bit. Are there any nice ways to improve performace?
<unagi> i cant seem to paste a folder over the network, says something about file doesnt exist
<BluesKaj> tzd it should be fine, but don't upgrade KDE to 3.5.9 from 3.5.8
<tzd> BluesKaj: ok, thanks :) Hmm f I run the "full uppgrade" in synaptic manager... will that upgrade KDE as well?
<plodder> trappist: getting tons of error messages on kbuildsycoca - complaining about kdeinit: Aborting. $DISPLAY is not set. Will log into X and try there
<tzd> BluesKaj: *if i run*
<BluesKaj> txd, not sure , you can check in synaptic
<unagi> how do you copy files through the network with the prompt?
<trappist> plodder: you're not doing it as root are you?  if so, don't.  if not, try DISPLAY=:0 kbuildsycoca
<trappist> unagi: scp
<tekteen> what protocol?
<ignus> hi, can anyone tell me how to upgrade to 8.04 alpha from 7.10?
<ahmos> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<tekteen> !upgrade
<BluesKaj> tzd , open konq or any kde app and click on Help/about kde
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nosrednaekim> ignus » go to #ubuntu+1
<ignus> ah ok
<ignus> thanks
<Vedavox> !dist-updrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-updrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vedavox> !dist-upgrade
<plodder> trappist: no, I was doing it on tty3, worked on X
<tzd> BluesKaj: got it, thanks. Still on 3.5.8 :) Pheew ;)
<trappist> plodder: ok, do the DISPLAY=:0 thing then
<plodder> trappist: well, sort of, it said: kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : media_decropt.desktop
<leroux> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<unagi> the file or folder smb://1000mhz/C/Kubuntu/Documents/Pictures/Camera/%3F does not exist......what does this mean when im trying to copy and paste a folder over the network?
<leroux> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leroux> !ati
<nosrednaekim> unagi » where are you pateing to?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unagi> nosrednaekim: do you mean what kind of pc?
<trappist> unagi: no, that won't work.  but if it's a smb share, why not just mount the remote share?
<unagi> what would that look like mount smb:blah/blah/ /media/smbshare?
<tekteen> unagi: smbclient works for remote shares
<nosrednaekim> unagi » no... I mean from what app to what app...
<unagi> i dont know you guys are losing me lol im in dolphin trying to copy a folder from my home to a remote machine
<tekteen> ok
<trappist> unagi: more like sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=foo,password=bar //machine/share /mnt/point
<nosrednaekim> unagi » huh, well, i've never done anything with samba
<tzd> hmm while I'm at it... i get this error message when i try to empty my thrash bin: "unable to remove catalogue /home/.Trash-1000/files/johan/.gnupg." Can someone please help me?
<tekteen> unagi: go into konqueror
<tekteen> are you sending it to a linux machine?
<unagi> konq is asking for a username and password but i dont believe there is one
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> are you using windows file sharing?
<unagi> its a windows machine
<unagi> i can print off of it
<unagi> and i can browse it with dolphin
<tekteen> unagi: ok
<unagi> oh and apparently now i can browse with konq
<tekteen> so what is the problem
<tekteen> ?
<unagi> i cant paste a folder
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I know the problem
<unagi> The file or folder smb://1000mhz/C/Kubuntu/New Folder/Documents/Pictures/Camera/%3F does not exist.
<tekteen> ok
<trappist> unagi: %3F?
<tekteen> are you trying to move a folder?
<unagi> i have no idea
<unagi> im trying to copy and paste a folder tekteen
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> from a kubuntu machine to a windows?
<unagi> yes
<MrJigsaw> prince_jammys: ??
<prince_jammys> hello
<tekteen> have you enabled writing on the windows machine?
<MrJigsaw> Can i PM? I need help fast :/
<unagi> i think i fixed it
<unagi> i dunno what it was but there was a folder named '?'
<prince_jammys> what's going on? here is better .. i may have no clue about your problem
<MrJigsaw> :|
<MrJigsaw> its mouting again..
<tekteen> go to the windows machine
<unagi> im only transfering at 6 mb per sec what gives
<prince_jammys> who's mounting?
<MrJigsaw> How is it i get my harddrives name ?
<tekteen> unagi: that is normal :/
<prince_jammys> the device?  /dev/xxx ?
<unagi> whats the point of a 100mb ethernet card then
<MrJigsaw> Yes
<tekteen> unagi: i don't know
<MrJigsaw> I just need a fast mount. i need to get music to my eksternal and off to party.. so kinda in a hurry :)
<tekteen> that is not the weakest link
<tekteen> speed = slowest device
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: you can view all mounted devices by just typing "mount"
<MrJigsaw> it isent mounted yet..
<prince_jammys> then sudo fdisk -l
<MrJigsaw> thanks
<tekteen> unagi: also divide 100 by 8
<tekteen> unagi: it is a 100Mbs card not a 100MBs card
<tekteen> unagi: do you get it?
<unagi> i suppose
<unagi> that crap always confuses me
<tekteen> unagi: lol
<kaminix> How do I generate an UUID usable in KDE System Settings thingie for automount of a USB-drive?
<tekteen> unagi: it is marketing. They do not explain the diff
<unagi> blah marketing
<unagi> lol
<nosrednaekim> kaminix » don't generate one... there is a unique accociated with every partition
<kaminix> Not for my USB disk.
<tekteen> Also I have no idea why they now have 1Gb NICs
<nosrednaekim> kaminix » I assure you, there is one
<tekteen> :-D
<prince_jammys> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nosrednaekim> thanks prince_jammys
<llutz> no sudo needed for showing blkids
<prince_jammys> nosrednaekim: np, thank ubotu :)
<tekteen> ubotu is smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> nm XD
<prince_jammys> ubotu anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<jpatrick> ubotu lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
 * nosrednaekim <3 ubotu
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick » a lover of Mark Twain are you?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: nop..
<nosrednaekim> "there are three types of lies: White Lies, damn lies, and statistics"
<HTML-insane> Lo peeps
<nosrednaekim> hey HTML-insane
<tekteen> hi
<HTML-insane> I just got Beryl for Feisty...
<nosrednaekim> HTML-insane » doesn't fiesty have compiz-fusion?
<tekteen> I don't think so
<nosrednaekim> !info compiz-fusion (fiesty)
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> ah
<BluesKaj> HTML-insane, usually we greet each other in english ..not aim or gaim ot IM lingo :)
<HTML-insane> I don't know - I don't know the repositries for Fusion, and couldn't download the settings manager
<nosrednaekim> HTML-insane » ah... well beryl works then
<HTML-insane> Exactly.
<HTML-insane> That, and Gutsy didn't like my laptop so I had to down-grade.
<HTML-insane> (HP ze2000)
<tekteen> I had the same prob
<tekteen> I think hp went down hill in gutsy
<HTML-insane> Yes, it was only AFTER I downloaded it that I saw the forums.
<tekteen> I got it working
<tekteen> each part at a time :-)
<HTML-insane> Well, it's not that it crashed - it just didn't like the graphics card...
<HTML-insane> and no graphics card = no Compiz-fusion, I think.
<tekteen> HTML-insane: mine did not like the card either
<tekteen> I had to use safe graphics mode
<tekteen> then install the restricted drivers
<BluesKaj> ati mobile graphics = no compiz , I'm afraid
<nosrednaekim> not so.
<SlimeyPete> I used compiz with an ATI mobile Radeon
<tekteen> same
<tzd> Can anyone help me with a problem when trying to extract a bz2 file via konsole please?
<HTML-insane> In Linux, where there's a will there's a way...
<SlimeyPete> I just had to install AIGLX. Or XGL.... whichever one doesn't come with Kubuntu ;)
<tekteen> tzd: tar.bz2?
<tekteen> or bz2?
<HTML-insane> that's why I want to get better at the nitty-gritty stuff like code and the command line
<tzd> tekteen: tar.bz2
<llutz> tzd tar xjf file.tar.bz2
<tekteen> tar -xvjf TAR_FILE
<tzd> tekteen: i type this: tar xzvf kalarm-1.5.2.kde3.tar.bz2
<BluesKaj> SlimeyPete, were you able to run games as well ?
<tekteen> j not z
<HTML-insane> SlimeyPete: I think it's XGL that doesn't come with it.
<llutz> tzd "z" = gzip
<SlimeyPete> BluesKaj: didn't try.
<tzd> aaah!!!! thanks a lot guys! now i get it...gah :D
<SlimeyPete> video worked fine though
<tekteen> tzd: learn to read the man pages :-D
<tzd> so "j" is for bunzip2?
<HTML-insane> I've still got problems with my graphics card...
<tekteen> yep
<nosrednaekim> XGL does not work with games
<HTML-insane> Sorry, webcam*
<HTML-insane> God, I've got 101 things in my head at once...
<BluesKaj> yeah, SlimeyPete , I think that's the trade off with compiz on ati mobile or onboard graphics.
<tekteen> tzd: the man pages are you friend :-)
<nosrednaekim> HTML-insane » hope you have more than 101
<nosrednaekim> :)
<plodder> trappist: kbuildsycoca did work but did nothing to alleviate my problems. I also copied /etc/xdg/ from sane to stupid system but no change. Hm... need time to reflect methins
<HTML-insane> OK, OK, 101 concious thoughts.
<HTML-insane> ¬_¬
<tzd> tekteen: hehe i know about those as well.. just had a beginners course in linux in my uni. Learned that "z" was the unzip parameter and i was so convinced that something else was the issue... One day I'll think rationally ,P
<dverzolla> Anyone knows software to dvd authoring? for Linux...
<unagi> rm: cannot remove directory `Shared/': File exists what does this mean
<HTML-insane> Hmm...
<llutz> dverzolla: (q)dvdauthor, devede, mandvd, kmediafactory etc.pp
<tekteen> tzd: sometimes it is also fun to just wing it
<tekteen> tzd: one time I tried --bzip2
<tekteen> and it worked :-)
<HTML-insane> unagi: I think that means there's files inside it, in which case you'll have to use -r or --recursive.
<HTML-insane> I THINK.
<dverzolla> llutz: Has anyone where I can authoring via command line?
<llutz> dverzolla: dvdauthor
<tzd> tekteen: hehe I'll keep that in mind :D Sweet move though ;)
<nosrednaekim> HTML-insane » correct :)
<dverzolla> llutz: Hmm... I will try. Thanks.
<linuxninja_> Hi to all
<tekteen> tzd: the people who write these things want it to be easy
<unagi> i used -r HTML-insane =/
<tekteen> linuxninja_: AH! a ninja
<bassem> i need PHP client for kubuntu
<tekteen> !hi | linuxninja_
<ubotu> linuxninja_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<linuxninja_> more like a wanna be ninja when it comes to linux
<tekteen> bassem: like PHP?
<tekteen> bassem: you need an interpreter?
<kaminix> Hmm... I have ONLY specified UUID 137b1fde-475a-4c11-968b-4313eca863ff which according to blkid points to device /dev/sdb at the moment, but when I mount it via the KDE mount manager it keeps mounting /dev/sdc1 which is not even in the manager atm. Why?
<tekteen> linuxninja_: we have all been at that stage
<flipstar> kaminix: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -al
<tzd> tekteen: ah yeah, that's something i've noticed. All the basic commands arre pretty easy :D Love the whole alias ideá although I'm to afraid to use it too much since I'll end up remembering my own alias instead of the original cmds which won't be any fun when working on a different *nix computer ;)
<nosrednaekim> kaminix » are you mounting by UUID?
<linuxninja_> I'm more like a thug right now
<flipstar> a thug ninja ?
<tekteen> tzd: that is why I do not use it
<bassem> tekteen: look ... when i save files in .PHP format and try to open it using firefox ... it does nothing but open the source code again with Kate :S
<tekteen> ok
<kaminix> nosrednaekim: I'm trying, since it's USB disk their /dev/name tend to change with each boot...; flipstar: It lists the same thing as blkid
<tzd> tekteen: :)
<tekteen> the issue is that you do not have a web server running
<linuxninja_> no a thug training to be a novice ninja
<tekteen> bassem: ^
<bassem> sorry but i cant get u :S
<bassem> tekteen:
<tekteen> bassem: what you need to do is run the php command
<nosrednaekim> kaminix » huh... well mount by UUID has always worked for me.
<tekteen> the apache webserver does that
<HTML-insane> unagi (about your previous problem): Try using -r, and -f (--force). If that doesn't work, I'm stumped.
<tekteen> I guess you need to download php
<tekteen> then use it to create a html file
<prince_jammys> bassem: you need to install php and configure it so that php files get parsed and executed
<tekteen> then display iy
<tekteen> it
<kaminix> nosrednaekim: And if I change from automatic to ext3, it freaks out and ask me "'' does not seem to be a device and the option 'bind' has not been specified in the "Advanced" page."
<nosrednaekim> kaminix » is the USB stick ext3?
<flipstar> kaminix: may you could try mounting without the kde mount manager and see what happens
<bassem> will give it a try
<kaminix> Not a USB-stick, USB-HDD, but yeah... it's ext3.
<kaminix> flipstar: It mounts fine if I turn them on/off inside KDE.
<flipstar> but wrong device you said..maybe its the kde mount manager i mentioned ..
<kaminix> No, it's the KDE Mount Manager thingie in System Setting which mounts it wrong when I try to automatize it. If I just shut them on and off they'll mount fine.
<unagi> my lord thats annoying -r -f still returns that
<bassem> prince_jammys: how can i install php for kubuntu ?
<unagi> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<prince_jammys> bassem: the only way i know is to install it in conjunction with apache.  the above link directs you.   i don't know how to install it on its own
<HTML-insane> unagi: You've stumped my basic knowledge -.-
<prince_jammys> bassem: you would then be running a server which would parse any php files that are stored in /var/www.  if you then browse to http://localhost,  you can view the html output of the files.
<prince_jammys> bassem: if you do this, make sure you are only serving to localhost, unless you are serving your php on a network
<bassem> prince_jammys: yea i will ... thanks alot
<unagi> whenever i try to sudo rm -r -f /path/to/ folder i get 'cannot rm: file exists:' what is this
<teo-> hi i want to ask something.. i have installed backtrack and and fix the boot from ubuntu grub.. and now i have only ubuntu and windows how to add the backtrack os to the list???
<flipstar> unagi: is this on an mounted drive ?
<flipstar> probably ntfs ?
<nosrednaekim> teo- » backtrack? never heard of it
<rickest> unagi: http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#emptydir
<teo-> nosrednaekim it a linux edition.. i need to know on what partition is ti on hd0,2 hd0,0
<teo-> but i dont know how:S
<nosrednaekim> teo- » is it on the first or third partition?
<kaminix> What would cause a disc to have permission denied on a KDE automount?
<nosrednaekim> teo- » it might be better to ask the backtrack people
<teo-> ok thnx..
<nosrednaekim> kaminix » if you don't have ti set to be mountable by all users
<llutz> teo-: you should know, since you've installed it
<kaminix> nosrednaekim: I haven't done any settings for it in KDE, is it in tune2fs?
<nosrednaekim> kaminix » no.... in the mounconfig manager.... this is the same USB hard drive?
<teo-> llutz it's on hd0,2 but i dont know how to configure the file menu.lst
<llutz> teo-: did it write its bootloader to partition?
<kaminix> nosrednaekim: Yup, one of them. Have two. I got the same error on two of my friends portably usb drives last week.
<nosrednaekim> kaminix » yeah.. in the mount manager, set the drive to be able to  mountable by all users
<teo-> llutz yes and i fix it.. with the ubuntu grub coz i want to use the boot from ubuntu..
<kaminix> nosrednaekim: That mountconfig manager is the one in System Settings I was using earlier.
<llutz> teo-: so it wrote to MBR, _not_ to partition
<nosrednaekim> yes
<teo-> llutz yes
<llutz> teo-: mount /dev/sda3, look into /media/sda3/boot/grub/menu.lst  and take the entry to your desired menu.lst
<harmental> hey guys....what does the kded process do??? It's been eating my resources down since my upgrade to kde 3.5.9
<teo-> ok
<nosrednaekim> harmental » communications between knetworkmanager and KDE apps to alert them if you are online or not
<nosrednaekim> harmental » perfectly fine to kill it
<harmental> nosrednaekim: is it a new feature of 3.5.9? i didnt have this problem unitl yesterday...also...how can i disable it at boot?
<nosrednaekim> harmental » system settings->advanced->services
<nosrednaekim> harmental » its been around fo a while
<peto> i installed updates and my system is running veeeeeery slow now, whats wrong? can i fix it?
<nosrednaekim> peto » check whats using the most proccesing time with "top"
<peto> how can i do that
<harmental> nosrednaekim: its not there...i guess that some program is triggering it then :o§
<peto> performance monitor?
<nosrednaekim> peto » open a konsole and run "top"
<nosrednaekim> harmental » in system services?
<nosrednaekim> ah! its "service manager"
<peto> nosrednaekim what do you need to know
<nosrednaekim> peto » no.. konsole... the terminal application
<harmental> nosrednaekim: yeap
<peto> nosrednaekim i am looking at result already, but what do you need to know
<nosrednaekim> peto » whats the top process?
<peto> Xorg
<peto> 62%
<nosrednaekim> peto » are you running XGL?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... you are..
<nosrednaekim> how did you install your nvidia drivers?
<peto> nosrednaekim i think so
<peto> nosrednaekim can i fix it?
<Cold_Inz> Hi, I've got one question: Kubuntu is a KDE version as far as I know, does removing it mess things up, or ?
<nosrednaekim> peto » how did you install your nvidia drivers?
<nosrednaekim> Cold_Inz » like, for GNOME?
<Cold_Inz> for example
<peto> nosrednaekim restricted drivers
<nosrednaekim> Cold_Inz » nope, removing it should do a thing..
<nosrednaekim> peto » check if they are installed...
<nosrednaekim> after the update.. things can happem
<Cold_Inz> nosrednaekim: ok thank you
<nosrednaekim> *shouldn't
<peto> nosrednaekim no, its not in use
<nosrednaekim> peto » enable it
<peto> nosrednaekim and there is one more problem, my adpet is not working proper
<nosrednaekim> uhh whats it doing?
<vijay_> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey vijay_
<marek__> hej
<o-dog> hi all
<o-dog> i just downloaded an iconpack for my kde
<o-dog> but it says that the index.theme isn't valid
<o-dog> what now?
<kubuntu> I am new to kubuntu and I need to install alsa-driver 1.0.16 but I can only get a fix on alsa 1.0.14, what do I need to change to get the new version in synaptic?
<Daisuke_Laptop> o-dog: get another one
<jussi01> kubuntu: why d you need 1.06?
<vijay_> whenever i open add/remove or adept fine error massage:-
<John232> How do I mount a floppy?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu » you'll probably need to install .16 from source
<vijay_> Will not save configuration.
<vijay_> Configuration file "/home/vijay/.kde/share/config/adept_managerrc" not writable.
<Daisuke_Laptop> kubuntu: you *need* 1.0.15, probably because of the new sound chipset.
<kubuntu> otherwise I got no sound jussi01
<jussi01> kubuntu: for intel hda?
<kubuntu> I got hda-intel ICH8
<jussi01> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nosrednaekim> vijay_ » run "rm /home/vijay/.kde/share/config/adept_managerrc"
<John232> How do I mount a floppy?
<kubuntu> and on previous stuff I couldn't get sound with 1.0.15
<vijay_> ok
<nosrednaekim> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<John232> ty
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: so do you know if hardy is actually going to use the newest alsa?
<Daisuke_Laptop> because these problems are really irritating, and completely preventable
<nosrednaekim> whats the package name?
<nosrednaekim> !into alsa-utils (hardy)
<nosrednaekim> !info alsa-utils (hardy)
<o-dog> well, installed another pack and still not valid
<ubotu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): ALSA utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.15-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 1828 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh thank $DEITY
<ibou> is it possible to get itunes ?
<John232> ^X Exit
<John232> i type ^X and it wont exit
<Pici> ^X is a way of saying ctrl-x
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's because you don't type ^X
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes, ctrl-x
<John232> ok
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, which kde is the default in Hardy , 3.5.8 or .9  ?
<flipstar> 3.5.9
<edulix__> BluesKaj: what about KDE 4?
<BluesKaj> 3.5.9 is quite buggy...i'm sorry now that i installed it ...konq is especially hang and cpu hog-prone
<vijay_> hellow nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> yes vijay_ ?
<vijay_> i did but again getting Will not save configuration.......
<BluesKaj> edulix__, tried it ... screwed up some of my fav apps
<nosrednaekim> vijay_ » did it actually delete the file(any errors?)
<vijay_> ya
<vijay_> now the massage is..
<vijay_> rm: cannot remove `/home/vijay/.kde/share/config/adept_managerrc': No such file or directory
<unagi> whenever i try to sudo rm -r -f /path/to/ folder i get 'cannot rm: file exists:' what is this
<navetz> how can i view fla videos without uploading them to a website?
<stdin> MOTU Q&A Session in #ubuntu-classroom in a bit
<o-dog> hm
<o-dog> i got this other problem too
<o-dog> when starting the pc my keyboard doesn't use all the keys in the login screen
<o-dog> meaning that some of them work, but not all
<o-dog> i can login from console and it works fine
<rickest> unagi: did the answers in the other channel not solve that problem?
<o-dog> and in x it also works fine
<o-dog> but it bugs me to log in every single time from console
<GRay> ug
<GRay> а
<GRay> п
<o-dog> so does anyone have any ideas where the bug might be?
<GRay> русский
<unagi> i wasnt aware that i got answers
<rickest> [10:16:08]      rickest | unagi: http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#emptydir
<rickest> unagi: it was this channel, sorry :) and another guy was asking if it was an NTFS-mounted drive
<nosrednaekim> vijay_ » try starting adept again I guess
<unagi> im about to reformat
<unagi> i get nervous around this time
<vijay__> ok
<unagi> =)
<rickest> unagi: it's basically a LOCALE problem. that link (and the item it links to) explains
<unagi> the 'did i forget to back up anything' stage
<mhollisjr> what's a decent root, home split? I have 30gb for root and 70gb for home? does that sound reasonable?
<mhollisjr> root being / not /root
<tekteen> mhollisjr: I have a 10 GB /
<mhollisjr> well I'm new to the distro and never split off home before this install, so I never paid that much attention to what all goes there, do you see me running into any problems with a split like that?
<tekteen> mhollisjr: I would lower it to 20GB at most
<tekteen> nope
<rickest> mhollisjr: do you really even need to split it up? on work machines with AIX and SunOS that will last for 8-10 years that makes sense but for home distros I'm not sure it's worth the trouble
<jussi01> !home
<ubotu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<tekteen> you would not have an issue
<vijay__> hey now the massage is.. "read only mode: need root privlilegs..." ........
<tekteen> vijay__: use sudo
<mhollisjr> well normally I'd agree, however being new to the distro I'm sure to mess things up a bit beyond my capabilities, it's more of a cover your butt move
<o-dog> what was the command to edit manually all the xconfs in console?
<kubuntu> I want to use a simple console like in gnome, what do I need to install for it ?
<tekteen> kubuntu: use konsole
<mhollisjr> how big of a difference would packaging be between versions? for example would a feisty package work on gutsy, or a gutsy on hardy?
<tekteen> mhollisjr: it PROBABLY work
<tekteen> mhollisjr: but if it doesn't it will mess it up
<mhollisjr> in most cases wouldn't cause any harm outside the package?
<mhollisjr> wouldn't = would it
<tekteen> yes. BUT I would NOT do it
<dam> can anyone tell me why every time I watch a streamed vid it's kindda rigid ?
<AndreSTC> is there a way to check processor core temperature?
<flipstar> lm_sensors can do that
<llutz> lmsensors
<AndreSTC> ok
<mhollisjr> -nod- well reason I'm asking is I have hardy (I would ask there, but I get better answers here, so forget I said that) and wine 0.9.55 is broken on it 0.9.56 seems to be available for gutsy, and I'm just wondering if it would be a temporary fix
<jpatrick> !info yakuake > kubuntu
<kubuntu> tekteen: I know I can use that, but what do I need to install to have the one from gnome ?
<mhollisjr> Yakauke is the only way to go ^^
<nosrednaekim> vijay__ » run it with kdesudo
<tekteen> kubuntu: yakuake is good
<kubuntu> owkey, I'll check it out
<tekteen> kubuntu: the gnome terminal is gnome-terminal (duh)
<tekteen> kubuntu: but it will install a few billion libraries
<kubuntu> I see hmm
<kubuntu> well is there another nice terminal thats a simple one ?
<tekteen> I do not understand simple. what do you not like about konsole?
<nosrednaekim> xterm
<giuseppe> hi, anyone use superkaramba?
<mhollisjr> I know it's been mentioned already, but I really do speak highly of Yakuake, it's soo simply to get to when you need it
 * tekteen forgot about xtemr
<rickest> kubuntu: mrxvt
<mhollisjr> simple
<bioss> hello
<tekteen> !hi| bioss
<ubotu> bioss: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kubuntu> k
<bioss> its my first time in kubuntu on my laptop
<giuseppe> so, does anyone know superkaramba?
<bioss> does anybody know how to get my power boton to function with kubuntu on a hp dv600
<tekteen> bioss: dv6000?
<nosrednaekim> bioss » what do you want the power button to do?
<bioss> since i installed kubuntu in my laptop the power boton aint working and no sound is coming out of the integrated speakears but it works fine with headsets
<kubuntu> damned I can't get my audio to work :s
<kubuntu> I followed this guid:
<kubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<kubuntu> and then at line: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<kubuntu> the thing is that I don't have card0
<kubuntu> I got a file named cards
<kubuntu> but that gives:
<nosrednaekim> !HDA Intel | bioss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kubuntu> kubuntu@kubuntu-laptop:/proc/asound$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<kubuntu> --- no soundcards ---
<nosrednaekim> !HDA | bioss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !IntelHDA | bioss
<ubotu> bioss: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<kubuntu> I already followed that ... <_<
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu » that was for bioss
<bioss> does this works for gutsy?
<kubuntu> ah
<bioss> the kernel
<bioss> the other thing is with the new linux generic img that seem to corrupt the system has anyone had this?
<kubuntu> hmm I got a lot of those errors:
<kubuntu> [   30.204523] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages
<kubuntu> [   30.204552] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioct
<kubuntu> someone any idea how to solve that ?
<mhollisjr> hmph ok what's the proper package to install to use compiz? assuming that it was not enabled by default and that I do have the required hardware
<flipstar> !compiz | mhollisjr
<ubotu> mhollisjr: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<bioss> install beryl
<jussi01> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<mhollisjr> -chuckle-
<mhollisjr> thanks Ubotu
<jussi01> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bioss> i know but seems his comp dsnt cards
<mhollisjr> er thanks flipstar! lol
 * jussi01 coughs...
<mhollisjr> and jussi01 ^^
<nosrednaekim> bioss » the new kernel doesn't work?
<John232> how do you untar?
<John232> tar **** filename?
<flipstar> tar -xf <file>
<John232> the **** is what i dont know
<John232> ok
<rickest> John232: tar xvf name-of-tar.tar
<ubuntu> hi all
<John232> ok
<rickest> John232: or if it's a .tgz, tar xzvf name-of-tar.tgz
<John232> ok
<rickest> John232: finally, if it's a bz2, tar jxvf name-of-tar.bz2
<John232> k
<ubuntu> sorry, i am not well experienced in english cause I live in russia... I have one small problem could someone help me?
<stdin> rickest: tar will detect if it;s plain, gzipped or bzipped, just -xf will do
<rickest> stdin: super
<SlimeyPete> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu> :D
<magarelli> salve a tutti
<mhollisjr> er hmm
<mhollisjr> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mhollisjr> that information refers to feisty, I'm not using feisty
<mhollisjr> would it still be compatible?
<magarelli> qualcuno di voi sa dirmi il percorso dove vengono messi i programmi in kubuntu?
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<magarelli> sorry
<stdin> mhollisjr: "This guide shows how to get it running on Ubuntu and Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty) as well as Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy). " < read it
<mhollisjr> yeah I can follow the basics, but the repos arn't available
<mhollisjr> well I'll just hope that the packages are still there
<stdin> "If you're on Feisty, we need to add a third party repository to your /etc/apt/sources.list. (Not needed on Gutsy) "
<stdin> read it again?
<mhollisjr> er ><
 * mhollisjr is blind
<mhollisjr> thank you ><
<dragon> hi all
<jussi01> hi dragon
<dragon> how are u all
<mhollisjr> hmm
<mhollisjr> ok following the directions it still crashes X, I'll see what the channel hsa to say
<mhollisjr> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> dragon: how can we help?
<dragon> yes
<dragon> i maked ablog about ubuntu helping the arab people to know ubuntu good
<dragon> i'd like to show u
<dragon> it
<jussi01> dragon: that sounds more appropriate for #kubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> or #ubuntu-sa
<BluesKaj> what's the dns look up command again ?
<dragon> http://arabicubuntusupport.wordpress.com/
<dragon> this is my site
<dragon> and may do one for kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> BluesKaj: dig?
<flipstar> BluesKaj: just ping it
<dragon> i'd like to know your opnion
<stdin> dragon: #ubuntu-sa is the arabic local/language channel, you'll get more readers in there
<jussi01> dragon: as we said, ask in #ubuntu-sa or #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<dragon> thanks
<flipstar> dig is probably more detailled
<stdin> BluesKaj: host
<BluesKaj> using dig but in this case it doesn't work
<dam> can anyone help me? when I'm viewing a vid on youtube for example it starts laging even if it's completly loaded and of good quality
<bioss> does anyone know how to fixed a hp dv6000 sound, with headset it works find but the internal speakears dosnt work
<dragon> hey no one replay at me there
<dragon> in the arabic chat
<dragon> they may sleeping
<tekteen> bioss: my speakers work fine
<tekteen> bioss: I have a dv6604nr
<bioss> tekteen out of the box?
<bioss> do you have a hda intel sound card
<tekteen> bioss: well... the speakers did not shut off when I plugged in a head set
<tekteen> yep
<bioss> thats normal
<chartoin> hi guys
<tekteen> wait
<chartoin> I need help today
<BluesKaj> bioss, check alsamixer in the konsole make sure you have your spkrs unmuted
<bioss> cheking
<chartoin> I have been trying for a long time to get compiz working on my kubuntu
<chartoin> Please help me get it working
<BluesKaj> ok BBL, errands to do
<tekteen> bioss: try this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP_Pavillion_dv6000_(dv6604nr)
<bioss> yes everithyng is fine in the alsa
<flipstar> chartoin: what the problem ? btw --> #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> chartoin: which gfx card?
<bioss> looks promising doit right kknow
<chartoin> I have ATI radeon express 200
<chartoin> its an onboard graphics card
<jussi01> ouch
<chartoin> and my amarok doesnst start
<SlimeyPete> my radeon 300m runs compiz reasonably well
<SlimeyPete> but it requires xgl.
<Seren__> can anyone tell me how do you disable kwallet manager ?
<Seren__> the constant pop up are annoying
<chartoin> my xgl session doesn't start
<bioss> rebooting the machine be back in a couple of minutes
<kubuntu> wow damn after  monts I got finally sound \o/
<kubuntu> btw, whats a good program to watch movies ?
<tekteen> kubuntu: kaffiene
<Oloughlin75> vlc kubuntu
<tekteen> it is the default
<flipstar> (g)mplayer rocks
<mhollisjr> is there an ubuntu equivilancy of windows' audio "Default Input Device"
<mhollisjr> and where would I set it?
<band4lif1> d
<mhollisjr> I don't mind messing with config files if I know which one I'm looking for
<L3ttuc3> i've got kde installed from kubuntu-desktop, however, having both that and gnome are giving me some headaches: each time i eject a cd/dvd from my drive under gnome, i get an error message from kio_media_mounthelped telling me: unmounting failed due to following error: device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by hal. presumably that is because it is already being handled by gnome
<L3ttuc3> -mount... how do i prevent conflicts between the two short of unistalling? and how do i preserver functionality in kde?
<MartinCleaver> I am partitioning: what's a reasonable amount for an kubuntu operating system install, without user data.
<MartinCleaver> ?
<chartoin> It seems that my graphics card is not installed properly
<kubuntu> hhow to ask stuff to the boot? I want to install compiz but it doesn't work with just compiz in synaptic
<flipstar> MartinCleaver: 5gb should be enough
<ashais_> Umm... can someone explain me how to use an .msi installer with Cadega ?
<Oloughlin75> kubuntu: run "compiz --replace"
<MartinCleaver> Great, thanks flipstar
<Oloughlin75> kubuntu: run "kwin --replace" if compiz is messed up
<kubuntu> k
<kubuntu> damned
<kubuntu> stuffs are flipping :/
<Oloughlin75> kubuntu: run "kwin --replace" if compiz is messed up
<chartoin> can someone help me config my gfx card
<Oloughlin75> chartoin: whats wrong with it?
<chartoin> I get this error when i use flgrxinfo
<chartoin> hold on
<chartoin> I'll pastebin the output
<Oloughlin75> ok
<chartoin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56983/
<chartoin> there you go
<flipstar> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Oloughlin75> look like libgl isnt installed
<chartoin> I was following this guide btw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<chartoin> how do I install it?
<Oloughlin75> chartoin: do what flipstar said
<chartoin> if its helpful, amarok doen;t start and ati catalyst control doesn't start
<flipstar> open adept and type nvidia-glx
<chartoin> I have ati card
<chartoin> ati radeon xpress 200
<martijn81> what aret the differences between normal, server and oem install?
<martijn81> -t
<kaminix> How do I check if there are any drivers available for my laptop's built-in speakers?
<Oloughlin75> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chartoin> is it ok to install nvidia drivers?
<Oloughlin75> !find ati
<ubotu> Found: binutils-static, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-db-gutenprint, foomatic-db-hpijs (and 147 others)
<jpatrick> martijn81: oem is for companies, server -> base (no gui)
<Marbug> whats a good program for msn? where you have a lot of options, have cam and chat even when others are offline
<martijn81> kaminix: afaik it works out of the box or it doesn't, but don't pin this on me
<Oloughlin75> Marbug: amsn is supposed to have most of msn messenger's features, iv never used it though
<martijn81> Marbug: kopete or amsn are good
<martijn81> i use kopete
<martijn81> because it is the default
<chartoin> so what about ati?
<chartoin> what should I do about it
<Marbug> I'm also using kopette but some stuff doesn't work, and when people are offline it doesn't send anything or do I need to install addons ?
<kaminix> martijn81: Sort of what I thought. Quite strange though, one would think the easiest way to do built-in speakers for a laptop would be to make it a "this or that" option in the hardware. :s Don't get it why I would need drivers for speakers really. :p
 * Signil is away: Gone away for now.
<stdin> !away > Signil
<Oloughlin75> kaminix: the driver is what interacts with the hardware
<chartoin> Oloughlin75. can you help me out?
<Oloughlin75> chartoin: ive never used ATI card before, try just going into system settings -> advanced tab, and enabling the restriced dirver. its a lot easier than installing everything by hand
<chartoin> what option do I chose in advanced tab
<martijn81> chartoin: it is ok to install them if you need them
<martijn81> it's your choise
<skyline05> so anyone here a regular ubuntu user?
<jpatrick> skyline05: regular?
<skyline05> someone that knows ubuntu better than I do
<skyline05> and I'm new to it
<flipstar> ubuntu in #ubuntu this here is kubuntu
<tekteen> skyline05: we are kubuntu users
<skyline05> ok so whats the channel for ubuntu 7.10?
<tekteen> #ubuntu
<skyline05> thanks
<bigb> hi, which is the best way to share files between 2 computers with ubuntu?
<Oloughlin75> how do i extract a passworded rar?
<rickest> bigb: by share to you mean xfer or access one copy from both computers?
<prince_jammys> Oloughlin75: have you installed "unrar"?
<jpatrick> !info rsync | bigb
<ubotu> bigb: rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<jpatrick> !info sshfs | bigd
<ubotu> bigd: sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2.1 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Oloughlin75> prince_jammys: no, ark or tar wont do it?
<prince_jammys> Oloughlin75: if so, you can use that command to extract it (man unrar for details, i don't remember).  But even with unrar installed i can't get ark to do it, so i use file-roller
<stdin> Oloughlin75: rar is a non-free format, it can't be included by default so you have to install it your self
<rickest> Oloughlin75: unrar xp[password] file.rar
<bigb> rickest: both
<jpatrick> bigb: ssh is your friend :D
<flipstar> Oloughlin75: if you install unrar ark probably can handle .rar's
<jpatrick> !ssh | bigb
<ubotu> bigb: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Oloughlin75> flipstar: itll extract rar that dont have a password
<bigb> thanks a lot for your help
<jpatrick> bigb: you're more than welcome
<flipstar> Oloughlin75: hm file-roller definitive can handle with password protected .rar's else you could try the command line version
<Oloughlin75> flipstar: unrar is working for me
<Oloughlin75> or not
<Oloughlin75> woops wrong pas
<dotzzz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rickest> bigb: as others have said, scp or rsync to xfer (most prefer 'rsync -e ssh'), or sshfs to mount a remote filesystem over ssh
<npurciful> hey guys i have a problem, this morning when i wokeup my computer did have sound, I pipe the sound though my card out digital coax, i dont have stereo sound mp3 videos and such, but i do have s/pdif it still works
<MartinCleaver> Dumb question, I know, how much in GB is 55053104 1k blocks?
<MartinCleaver> I ask because I have
<MartinCleaver> /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-CentosOS
<MartinCleaver>                       99190192  55053228  39016964  59% /
<MartinCleaver> And I want to make sure that the 5GB that flipstar mentioned is reasonable given my current usage
<stdin> MartinCleaver: use "df -h" to get human readable output
<MartinCleaver> great. thanks. Shows I learnt unix 12 years ago before there was a -h (or that I never read the man page)
<MartinCleaver> /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-CentosOS
<MartinCleaver>                        95G   53G   38G  59% /
 * MartinCleaver wonders how the hell he's using 53GB on the OS partition
<flipstar> MartinCleaver: filelight is very good to discover such things
<MartinCleaver> thx
<nosrednaekim> whats that KDE program to see your file usage graphically?
<MartinCleaver> filelight?
<nosrednaekim> sounds good
 * MartinCleaver asked the same q about 10 mins ago
<nosrednaekim> 30 gig home DIR and i'm not sure whats using it all
<SlimeyPete> why not just use "du -hs ~/*"?
 * nosrednaekim looks sheepish
 * stdin prefers "du -s ~/*|sort -rnk 1,1|head" ;)
<lod__air> what hapened with hardy alfa 5
<lod__air> wasn't it sheduled for yesturday
<SlimeyPete> stdin: ooo-ooo-oooh get you with the shell-fu ;)
<nosrednaekim> lod__air » yep.... too many problems I think.
<mhollisjr> how do you install a manually downloaded deb?
<jussi01> mhollisjr: double click
<lod__air> dpkg -i <package>
<SlimeyPete>  sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb
<mhollisjr> er heh I suppose it would eb that simple ^^
<mhollisjr> ty
<nosrednaekim> mhollisjr » use gdebi
<nosrednaekim> liek anything in Linux, there are million different ways :)
<lod__air> and that's the beuty of it
<nosrednaekim> yup
<Jonty> I'm getting a segfault with apt just as it tries to read the database
<Jonty> how can I resolve this?
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » whats the exact error?
<jpatrick> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jpatrick> try that
<lod__air> my usplash isn't displaying.. i've tried setting different 'vga=' in grub's menu.list.. but still no usplash.. and i'm laptop user.. can someone help please?
<nosrednaekim> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<nosrednaekim> blah
<lod__air> not that splash
<nosrednaekim> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<lod__air> the usplash...
<Jonty> It's still segfaulting. The error is: Reading package lists... Done Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<lod__air> i've tried this..
<nosrednaekim> lod__air » did it ever work?
<rickest> anyone know how to turn OFF the shutdown splash? I like to see the status of services as they go down
<jpatrick> Jonty: ouch
<lod__air> yes whit the live cd, and if I plug externel mon. durring boot
<lod__air> hit TAB
<nosrednaekim> rickest » otherwise its black?
<rickest> nosrednaekim: yes, doesn't show "text" mode
<nosrednaekim> sorry.... lod__air^^
<jpatrick> rickest: remove "splash" from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lod__air> the Segmentation fault i've notised is gone when I perform fsck
<jpatrick> rickest: but that removes it from boot up too
<rickest> jpatrick: I have done that and it works for startup but not shutdown
<jpatrick> rickest: ermm, no idea then :(
<rickest> jpatrick: np, thanks
<mhollisjr> ok how can I prevent a package from being updated
<mhollisjr> at least temporarily
<jpatrick> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jpatrick> mhollisjr: ^
<mhollisjr> thakn you
<rickest> mhollisjr: echo <pkg> hold | dpkg --set-selections
<Jonty> Ok: how do I go about reinstalling apt?
<flipstar> need to be sudo dpkg --set-selections
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » does dpkg work?
<Jonty> I assume /var/lib/dpkg/available is supposed to have stuff in it, right?
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » did you search the forums for similar issues?
<lod__air> the thing I don't understand is why the usplash is displayed on the externel mon. but not the primary
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: yes, none of the fixes worked or they had different problems
<nosrednaekim> lod__air » is the screen blank during boot or is there text
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » does aptitude work?
<lod__air> it displayes Starting up.. and after that goes blank
<lod__air> and goes on when gdm/kdm starts up
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: I'm tryingdpkg
<lod__air> i just tiped usplash in konsole
<nosrednaekim> lod__air » its probably redirecting the output to the external monitor port, and only comes to its senses when kdm starts
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: oh hey it works
<lod__air> and there was blank screan
<Jonty> odd
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » apt0tude works?
<nosrednaekim> *aptitude
<Jonty> it segfaults as it builds the dependancy tree. no, dpkg
<nosrednaekim> aptitude crashes too?
<Jonty> I'm assuming it's because I, um, deleted available without a backup
<nosrednaekim> oh......no........
<Jonty> so
<tribaldata> Hi there, anyone good with command line?? I just added a new HDD to my server but i cannot find how to make one big partition and mount it correctly... anyone could help me  ?
<Jonty> how do I go about reinstalling :)
<lod__air> is there any option to stop the redirect
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » yeah.......
<nosrednaekim> tribaldata » read up on the commands fdisk, mkfs and mount
<tribaldata> nosrednaekim: cheers will do :) see ya later
<MartinCleaver> tribaldata: you could use LVM
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, you running hardy ?
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » back up your home DIR.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj » nope... not yet
<tribaldata> MartinCleaver: LVM in console ?
<BluesKaj> ok
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: is it possible to reinstall apt-get and fix it, or should I just reinstall ubuntu? I've been looking for an excuse to install ubuntu studio :)
<nosrednaekim> when it hits beta, I probably will
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: it's on a separate partition
<MartinCleaver> google LVM - its a flexible partitioning system
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » pfft, then reinstall :)
<MartinCleaver> on which I am no expert
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: smashing
<tribaldata> MartinCleaver: i'm already in it checking the help file seem nice i'll try that also thanks guys
<BluesKaj> heh, seems gutsy is in bets , all the crashes I'm having...prolly kde 3.5.9 bugs
<BluesKaj> beta
<nosrednaekim> Jonty » yeah.. you definately don't want to remove that file.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj » hrm.. I never update KDE
<lod__air> well i gues there's nothing else to do, but to report my problem via bug
<lod__air> in launchpad
<nosrednaekim> lod__air » yeah... I guess. I don't know how to fix that
<Jonty> nosrednaekim: ok. It was a fix on a forum somewhere. Silly poster. I should have backed up, though, I think there was an ok fix later on :(
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... in the future, be careful what you do in regards to apt and dpkg...mostly anything else is recoverable..
<jon__> всем привет
<jpatrick> !ru > jon__
<lod__air> привет
<jpatrick> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jon__> как настроить kopete чтобы он нормально с аськой работал? У меня отображаются пустые группы и ни одного контакта ,(
<mhollisjr> is it normal for auto to scale from no sound at 50% to full sound at 100%?
<tribaldata> thanks guys i figured it out i got it working via webmin when i doubt there always back doors :)
<tribaldata> lol
<mhollisjr> I think I'm missing a sound layer volume control somewhere
<mhollisjr> auto = audio
<arrrghhh> hey all, i'm tryin to get my vpn to work.  looks like i finally got it connected, now how do i tunnel traffic over it?  i have a new ppp0 connection with an IP address issued from my office, and my eth0 connection with an ip from my router.  the traffic is still going over eth0.
<rakan> y0 guyz, how come kubuntu repository software is not up-to-date?
<arrrghhh> rakan, it's up to date for stable stuff.
<rakan> firefox .12 version aint there
<Dragnslcr> rakan- is there some specific package that you think isn't up to date?
<Dragnslcr> Mine says 2.0.0.12
<dewet_> Can someone help me inslalling Wine on Kubuntu
<rakan> yup, firefox for example is 2.0.0.6
<Dragnslcr> Are you running 7.10?
<arrrghhh> rakan, yea, they take a while to catchup.  if you want the newest versions of everything install from the manufacturer.
<Dragnslcr> !info firefox
<Bauldrick> I can't get Ktorrent to download over 5kb - I open the port on router , do i have to set iptables ?
<rakan> yea i am on gutsy
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 8973 kB, installed size 26052 kB
<Dragnslcr> If 2.0.0.12 isn't available for you, it's on your end
<rakan> i updated the repo just an hour ago and then installed firefox
<Dragnslcr> Make sure you've done an update
<rakan> that's wierd
<dewet_> Can someone help me inslalling Wine on Kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Lynoure> dewet_: what point are you stuck at?
<arrrghhh> Bauldrick, yea you have to configure iptables (i use firestarter) and ensure your ISP doesn't block those ports or place you behind a NAT.
<BluesKaj> dewet_, use adept
<rakan> dragnslcr: how did u manage to get the most updated version?
<dewet_> Did all the thing that suppose to but gives an 404 Error
<Dragnslcr> dewet_- 0.9.47 is in the repository?
<Dragnslcr> Er
<Dragnslcr> dewet_- 0.9.47 is in the repository
<SlimeyPete> I have 2.0.0.12 but I've never deliberately updated.
<SlimeyPete> Just installed from the repo.
<Dragnslcr> rakan- through adept_updater
<arrrghhh> rakan, 2.0.0.12 is in the repos... make sure yours are updated.
<arrrghhh> i just checked in adept, the version in the repos is 2.0.0.12
<dewet_> ?
<rakan> arrrghhh: i am telling u i just updated my repo
<Dragnslcr> rakan- Do Fetch Updates in Adept, or sudo apt-get update in a shell
<arrrghhh> rakan, i'm telling you what i have in my repos.
<rakan> i think i should do that
<rakan> ok thanks
<Bauldrick> arrrghhh: ta, and iptables resets every reboot, yes?
<arrrghhh> Bauldrick, i don't know.  i use firestarter.
<odinsbane> Anybody having pleasureable experiences with kde4 yet?
<rakan> is wine in repo up to date too?
<arrrghhh> pleasureable?  meh.  it's pretty, but a lot isn't ready.  they're very open about it at least.
<Dragnslcr> rakan- it's at 0.9.47. Dunno if that's the latest
<nosrednaekim> odinsbane » I like it
<arrrghhh> rakan, the repos are up-to-date... as up to date as the repos are going to be.  they only add things in there as they can, and are tested as stable.
<BluesKaj> latest isn't necessarily best
<mhollisjr> latest is 0.9.56, but for hardy it's at 0.9.55 and will not work on hardy with 0.9.55
<mhollisjr> and there's no 0.9.56 package yet
<arrrghhh> exactly
<odinsbane> K I think Ill uninstall it and try again.
<arrrghhh> that's why the repo's aren't always up-to-date in the sense that they carry the absolute newest version avaliable.
<Dragnslcr> I don't think KDE4 is supposed to be ready for general usage until 4.1
<Marbug> I added system guard to my panel, but I ccidently removed CPU and Memory from it, how can I add them beck, or even more ?
<dewet_> If I do Everything in the konsole, It did show in the Adept Manager but now there's nothing of Wine Anymore
<dewet_> Can u help me with that
<hunteke> I've recently bought an intel core 2 duo comp.  Since it's 64 bit, I'd like to install the 64 bit version of kubuntu.  However, all I see for download is PC intel x86, and 64-bit amd64.  Is there something I'm missing?
<arrrghhh> Dragnslcr, the reason it's not ready is the backends aren't done.  phonon, plasma, etc.
<nosrednaekim> hunteke » amd64 will work with core2duos
<nosrednaekim> hunteke » Intel "stole" the AMD instruction set
<arrrghhh> hunteke, he's right, but i'd stick to x86.  unless y ou want to deal with flash problems.
<dewet_> If I do Everything in the konsole, It did show in the Adept Manager but now there's nothing of Wine Anymore
<mhollisjr> hunteke: I asked the same question yesterday I can guarentee AMD64 is the correct version, as I'm running it now
<Lynoure> dewet_: Do I understand this right: you want to install it from the command-line and need help getting started with the installation?
<hunteke> yikers, okay thanks
<dewet_> Yes because there is nothing in Adept M
<hunteke> so 64 is correct, intel stole the instruction set, (bastards!), but no flash.
<Lynoure> dewet_: if so,   sudo aptitude install wine
<hunteke> thanks nosrednaekim, arrrghhh, and mhollisjr
<hunteke> is flash the only "major" app that I'll be missing?
<nosrednaekim> hunteke » there is flash... I have flash
<bertvdp> hi, kubuntu is doing some strange stuff, when I update this clean installation it wants to upgrade to a new version, which new version ? alpha 4?
<hunteke> if so I can totally deal with that.
<Lynoure> dewet_: if that fails, let me know what error you got, and pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nosrednaekim> bertvdp » what version are you running currently?
<hunteke> nosrednaekim: then why does arrrghhh claim to have flash problems?
<bertvdp> nosrednaekim: 7.10
<nosrednaekim> hunteke » I didn't say there might not be PROBLEMS....but I got it working :)
<hunteke> haha, okay
<dewet_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dewet_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mhollisjr> ugh I want to reinstall down to 7.10 but I don't want to try to get my usb stick bootable agian ><
<nosrednaekim> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hunteke> nosrednaekim: then I suppose I'll have to mucking.  Since you've done the research recently, can you point me to any helpful websites/forums/email archives?
<arrrghhh> hunteke, flash works.  it's just difficult.  i had to run a 32-bit browser.
<dewet_> That is The Error I'm Getting
<arrrghhh> there's no 64-bit flash.
<bertvdp> nosrednaekim: I'm on kubuntu 7.10 (amd64 but I tried i386 first and it had the same problem)
<nosrednaekim> hunteke » actually, all I did was run "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<nosrednaekim> bertvdp » and its telling you there is an update to alpha 4?
<arrrghhh> bertvdp, that's a glitch in adept.  once you update adept, it'll go away.
<hunteke> arrrghhh: okay, and that's no big deal, since the main reason for 64 bit is memory addressing over what, 2Gigs?  I hope my browser doesn't /that/ much memory!
<nosrednaekim> hunteke » 3.5 gigs
<arrrghhh> hunteke, the x86 version will handle the same amount of memory.
<BluesKaj> bertvdp, are you using konq web browser or firefox...konq has probs with flash'
<dewet_> The  sudo apt-get update worked now
<odinsbane> So when I use kynaptic I save a copy of the .deb file.  No I have removed some software do I still have the .deb copy?
<dewet_> What must I do now
<mhollisjr> hunteke: 64 bit will only start complaining at 4gb at which you'll drop to 3.5ish
<nosrednaekim> odinsbane » possibly.... itdbe in /var/cache/apt/archives
<hunteke> mhollisjr: excellent
<coggz> hi all,
<hunteke> so this sounds like it will be fairly painless, modulo 'sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree'  :-)
<Oloughlin75> 64 bit handles a lot motr than 4gb
<Dragnslcr> mhollisjr- you mean 32-bit
<nosrednaekim> hunteke » if it works :)
<bertvdp> nosrednaekim, when I upgrade it stops in the middle of it with an error (not doing the update in the right order but I just did the update using a konsole then), and then claims there is a new version (don't know what it is)
<hunteke> lol
<hunteke> I'm not afraid of mucking about
<nosrednaekim> bertvdp » ah..ok, well don't get the newest version
<arrrghhh> bertvdp, read what i said.  update adept.
<mhollisjr> Dragnslcr: er yeah 32 bit
<Dragnslcr> bertvdp- it's a known issue with Adept when 7.10 was released. Just ignore it
<hunteke> was looking for some tips, and "OMG DON'T DO THAT!".  Didn't get either, so I'm golden, and thanks for the amd64 iso pointer
<hunteke> thanks for all the help.
<bertvdp> okey, thanks nosrednaekim arrrghhh and Dragnslcr
<Dragnslcr> hunteke- if you have less than 4 GB of memory, just use 32-bit
<Oloughlin75> hunteke: theres nothing you CANT do... everything can be fixed ;)
<Dragnslcr> Not all software has working 64-bit versions yet
<dewet_> The  sudo apt-get update worked now
<dewet_> The  sudo apt-get update worked now
<dewet_> What must I do now
<odinsbane> Hey thanks for the info.
<lod__air> apt-get upgrade
<hunteke> actually, I bought my new comp with 2 gigs intending to upgrade to 4
<hunteke> can I ask y'all a hardware question?
<Oloughlin75> !ask | hunteke!
<ubotu> hunteke!: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mhollisjr> hunteke: I had originally planned to get 8gb but newegg ran out of my memory as I was submitting the order ><
<hunteke> oh gosh: just /trying/ to stay on topic, hehe, alright . . .
<nosrednaekim> BBL guys
<hunteke> so I just ought a dell vostro with 2 gigs
<coggz> i finally registered!!
<hunteke> intending to go to 4.
<hunteke> but when I opened it up, all I see is one of the 1 gig chips.
<coggz> what are the vosotros like?
<Oloughlin75> hunteke: whats the hardware question? :)
<hunteke> is the other chip going to at all accessible to me?
<dewet_> Lynoure_Please help
<mhollisjr> hunteke: you're certain it isn't 1x2gb ?
<hunteke> well, unless the label on the chip lied . . .
<mhollisjr> hunteke:  ahh -nod-
<Oloughlin75> hunteke: did they not put 2gb in?
<Dragnslcr> hunteke- what does "more /proc/meminfo" say?
<Oloughlin75> hunteke: does it show up as 2GB in your OS?
<hunteke> Oloughlin75: no, the bios reads 2 gigs
<mhollisjr> that's really odd
<Oloughlin75> hunteke: might not be :/
<coggz> hunteke: probobly wrong label
<hunteke> hehe, actually, to respond to that and to coggz earlier equestion
<hunteke> I actually haven't booted it yet
<mhollisjr> there's not a fan or something covering the other stick making it hard to see or something is there?
<hunteke> I've been having a philosophical battle with dell (that I recently one)
<hunteke> since I won't be using windows, I got them to refund it
<Lynoure> dewet_: did you do what I told you? What did you get as a result?
<coggz> hunteke: what are those laptops like?
<hunteke> but in order to do that, I had to decline the EULA on the windows first boot.
<hunteke> coggz: I'll tell you when I actually use it
<hunteke> it was under dell deals on the small/medium business
<coggz> hunteke: oh,lol
<hunteke> I've been using an inspiron for the last 3.7 years.
<Lynoure> dewet_: I cannot work from "please help" alone, sorry, not without coming there and looking over your shoulder =)
<coggz> hunteke:  just boughht one for my father
<dewet_> It Give me this
<dewet_> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_ZA
<dewet_> Reading package lists... Done
<coggz> hunteke: i have inspiron 1300
<hunteke> coggz: cool, will he be using windows or will you be installing *nix on it?
<coggz> hunteke: i ditched windows
<hunteke> coggz: we're of teh same ilk, clearly.  :-)
<hunteke> coggz: were you able to get them to refund it?
<coggz> hunteke:  did you have wireless problems?
<hunteke> on the inspiron?
<Lynoure> dewet_: that's not a result you get from  sudo aptitude install wine, looks like result from apt-get update.
<coggz> hunteke: i used windows for years on it
<coggz> hunteke: ya, on the inspiron
<Lynoure> dewet_: Did you pastebin your sources.list somewhere?
<hunteke> coggz: no, I mean for your father, in regards to refunding windows on his vostro
<coggz> hunteke: oh, it has not arrived yet, but he will usee windows for now
<hunteke> coggz: but as regards wireless, yes I had problems initially, but then intel/OS community made OS drivers
<hunteke> coggz: alright
<dewet_> Lynoure_Everything Says Done
<mhollisjr> cdl
<mhollisjr> oops
<mhollisjr> ><
<dewet_> when I did the  sudo aptitude install wine
<mhollisjr> not bad enough I typed here instead of a console but I messed up what I typed ><
<hunteke> well, if anyone is interested in waging a philosophical battle in terms of getting refunded for an operating system you won't be using (because $50-150 is not worth 3+hours on the phone and arguing), take a gander at http://www.linux.com/articles/59381
<rakan> do u think dreamweaver would run on linux using wine?
<coggz> hunteke: what wireless card does yours have? mine has the dreaded BCMXX ndiswrapper - from source issues
<Oloughlin75> hunteke: how much do you think windows actually costs dell?
<hunteke> coggz: oh noes! : 02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
 * mhollisjr guesses 15$ a disk
<hunteke> Oloughlin75: I don't know, something less than the retail $130 - $200 for WinXp Home
<dewet_> Lynoure_How do I Pastebin
<mhollisjr> less than OEM too
<hunteke> but probably between $50  and $100
<coggz> hunteke: lucky, took me  a week to do mine the first time. Fresh from windows... lol
<Oloughlin75> hunteke: i bet they spend less than 50 per pc
<Lynoure> !pastebin | dewet_
<ubotu> dewet_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hunteke> well, pending a call back, the guy agreed last night to refund me $50 bucks.
<hunteke> It's not the money
<hunteke> I can't stress that enough, it's not about the money
<Oloughlin75> . After working with customer service, I received a refund of $52.50
<hunteke> it's the victory for OS and letting dell know that I don't like being forced into an OS
<Oloughlin75> oh i know hunteke, but still, why do they charge so much
<hunteke> I can't answer that.
<coggz> hunteke: i keep my copy incase... also virtual box usoing my copy is good as i need itunes
<hunteke> coggz: why do you need iTunes?
<Oloughlin75> eww itunes
<hunteke> I've found Rhythmbox to be a 100% acceptable, even better app than iTunes
<coggz> i fix ipods, as crazy as it sounds, i need itunes to do that
<hunteke> and not nearly as memory intensive or DRM laden
<hunteke> Rhythmbox can handle iPods
<hunteke> I'm not sure what all's involved in fixing 'em however
<coggz> i use amarok for MY ipod, but when u have errors, u need certain features of itunes
<Oloughlin75> i need a zune alternative on linux :(
<hunteke> Zune!?
<Oloughlin75> hunteke: yes
<coggz> Zune!
<hunteke> coggz: I'm curious, what kind of errors?
<hunteke> do the iPods get?
<coggz> u name it i can fix it
<hunteke> coggz: I'll keep that in mind, for next time I get an ipod
 * hunteke does /whois on coggz
<Oloughlin75> coggz: you dont just reinstall firmware?
<coggz> broken hdd's, firmware errors
<coggz> not on all, some require opening up, switching parts, need special tools
<hunteke> how /do/ you fix the broken hdd?
<Oloughlin75> new hard drive
<mhollisjr> does cp support previous directory like cd? like for example is this valid? 'cd some/dir/cp filename -'
<hunteke> ah, just swap 'em out
 * hunteke slaps self
<mhollisjr> typo
<mhollisjr> is this valid? 'cd some/dir/filename -'
<hunteke> mhollisjr: not that I'm aware of
<hunteke> no
<hunteke> but you could do
<mhollisjr> gah another typo lmao
<hunteke> cd /path/to/dir
<coggz> i picked up a 20gig B+W ipod for £30 today, thats about $60
<hunteke> blast
<mhollisjr>  'cd some/dir/; cp filename -'
<mhollisjr> that's what I wanted
<hunteke> I'm not sure
<trappist> mhollisjr: not quite, but I think there's an env variable that holds the value of -
<hunteke> try it and find out
<mhollisjr> -nod-
 * mhollisjr attempts to re-prepare his flash stick with gutsy instead of hardy for a reinstall
<rickest> $OLDPWD
<dewet_> lynoure_This is the URl
<dewet_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56993/
<mhollisjr> ahh that's it ty
<hunteke> ah, brilliant rickest.  :-)
<Sybux> Hi all
<Oloughlin75> hey Sybux
<dewet_> lynoure_That is what I done Last
<nosrednaekim> hey Oloughlin75
<rickest> hehe, I just cd'd and then: env | grep 'where-I-just-was'   :)
<Oloughlin75> sup nosrednaekim
<Sybux> Does any1 know how to redirect mail flagged as spam from spamassassin to a folder in maildir ?
<Lynoure> dewet_: it shows wine was already installed on your system
<Lynoure> dewet_: oh, oops, not.
<MartinCleaver> looks like the OS on my machine is about 7GB
<Lynoure> dewet_: pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list  too
<mhollisjr> you added the repo dewet_?
<AndreSTC> how do i change directory on my local machine while connected to a remote machine, by ftp?
<MartinCleaver> So, to be safe I'll give 15GB for the new partition
<mhollisjr> dewet_: take a peek here http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<rickest> AndreSTC: lcd I believe
<AndreSTC> thnaks
<rickest> AndreSTC: do you want the whole 'ftp is unsecure blah blah blah' thingy?
<coggz> where can i ask an off topic question to you guys?
<nosrednaekim> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<AndreSTC> rickest is it? im new to this stuff =P
<coggz> aree you guys on there?
<nosrednaekim> some are
<rickest> AndreSTC: yeah, scp/sftp has pretty much replaced rpc, telnet, and ftp
<Lynoure> coggz: go see?
<coggz> kk,
<mhollisjr> what is the intended difference between /media and /mnt?
<mhollisjr> or is /mnt just getting phased out?
<Sybux> none, it's just 2 different folder name
<rickest> AndreSTC: if you're on a personal LAN w/o port forwarding it's probably ok but anywhere else the others are preferred (plus rsync or 'rsync -e ssh')
<dewet_> Lynoure_ /etc/apt/sources.list - Not Working
<AndreSTC> rickest i tried connecting with sftp, it said something about key fingerprint... whats that?
<AndreSTC> rickest is there somewhere i can read about sftp?
<rickest> AndreSTC: hmm, wait one
<mhollisjr> is there a program for simulating a boot on a device?
<mhollisjr> like if I wanted to test booting off my USB stick without rebooting 25 times, since I probably need to make adjustments?
<Lynoure> dewet_: open it, then paste:   kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<rickest> AndreSTC: I thought I had a specific intro marked but I guess not. google 'introduction ssh', should find something decent there
<AndreSTC> [rickest]: ok
<Sybux> Does any1 know how to redirect mail flagged as spam from spamassassin to a folder in maildir ?
<AndreSTC> rickest soh sftp and ssh are pretty much same thing?
<AndreSTC> so*
<rickest> AndreSTC: fwiw, the key fingerprint is ok, helps prevent man-in-the-middle attacks, etc. most primers will talk some about that
<rickest> AndreSTC: sftp is just an ftp-like interface that works over ssh, yes. once you switch, though, most just use rsync, scp, or sshfs for persistent mounts if needed
<dewet_> Lynoure_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56994/
<AndreSTC> rickest ok
<jason> hi
<jason> anyone here?
<rickest> AndreSTC: http://www.suso.org/docs/shell/ssh.sdf   was popular on Digg
<Lynoure> dewet_: seems you only have a cd source.... you'll have to uncomment a pile of lines from that file
<jason> how do I make my python scripts executable?
<dewet_> Lynoure_It Sows now in the Adept Manager but still dont want to install
<rickest> AndreSTC: and fwiw, it looks a lot harder than it is.  You don't need any of the advanced stuff to simply use it
<Oloughlin75> chmod 775 i think jason
<nosrednaekim> jason » add the line "#!/usr/bin/python" as the first line of the script
<dewet_> Lynoure_Ok. What lines will that be
<jason> thanks
<AndreSTC> [rickest]: ok..i found this one also, http://polydistortion.net/doc/ssh.html
<Dragnslcr> AndreSTC- if the server end has sshd running, scp should work automagically
<Lynoure> dewet_: wait, I'll give you a link soon
<rickest> that one looks good, too AndreSTC
<leroux> join #ficken
<jason> I added the line, but when I left click it just opens with kate. so I changed it to executable, but no change except now kate doesn't open it
<nosrednaekim> jason » its probably executing... what does it do?
<Oloughlin75> !find mplayer-*
<ubotu> Found: kmplayer-base, kmplayer-konq-plugins, kmplayer, kmplayer-doc, python-templayer (and 12 others)
<jason> this is the code.  print 5; raw_input('')
<Lynoure> dewet_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56996/ is the modified version that will probably work.  you'll need to open the file as root for it to be editable:   kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jason> should print 5 and wait for me to press enter
<nosrednaekim> jason » well, thats just gonna hang, becuase there is no way for it to get input
<prince_jammys> jason: run it from a terminal
<jason> if I run from the command line it works fine
<jason> but I wanna be able to click on it
<jason> like in windows
<Lynoure> dewet_: after saving the changes, do   sudo apt-get clean all    and then   sudo apt-get update
<prince_jammys> jason: that aint so easy
<nosrednaekim> jason » and have it open a terminal?
<Oloughlin75> jason: you need a GUI
<jason> IDLE isn't standard for some reason on linux???
<prince_jammys> jason: oh i see, you want it to open a terminal
<trappist> mhollisjr: ~- is the previous directory
<jason> so if I was using pygame to do all my drawing etc I would just put #!/usr/bin/python at the top and mark it executable?
<nosrednaekim> yep
<jason> but otherwise kubuntu doesn't know that it must open a terminal?
<Oloughlin75> is there a way to add places to the menu that appears when you click the computer (next to the K menu)?
<nosrednaekim> Oloughlin75 » I don't think so.
<nosrednaekim> unless its a subsection of the Kmenu that is separated off.
<hunteke> gah, would help if I pasted into the right room, hehe
<rickest> Oloughlin75: Right-click the K and do menu editor
<nosrednaekim> jason » let me see if there is a way
<trappist> mhollisjr: and, see http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#MEDIAMOUNTPOINT to answer your other question
<hunteke> (I'm also in #ubuntu . . .and K and U apparently look very similar . . .)
<hunteke> bah! upgrading the ram in a vostro 1500 is a little harder: http://pctipguys.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=36
<Oloughlin75> rickest: and what would i change?
<rickest> Oloughlin75: I think I read your question wrong, sorry. Thought you wanted to change the menu, not the computer next to it
<Oloughlin75> :)
<nosrednaekim> jason » you could point a shortcut to it and tell the shortcut to run a terminal.
<nosrednaekim> jason » or, right click on the python file, click "open with" type python into the top, tell it to run in a terminal and tell it to remember the file type accociation
<creeps> hi all
<dewet_> Lynoure_http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56997/
<jefferson_> hi
<jason> yes that last one worked fine
<dewet_> Lynoure_What now
<jason> thanks
<Undead> dd
<creeps> im having trouble accessing my storage drives in my computer
<nosrednaekim> jason » you're welcome
<creeps> its says its unable to mount
<prince_jammys> yep looks like konsole --noclose -e yourscript does it
<nosrednaekim> creeps » systemsettings->advanced->disks and partitions
<creeps> k
<jason> I am having some trouble installing my Nvidia drivers for my 8800GT. I have the *.run file for it. I go to init 3 so and run the file with the appropriate commands. But it says that a kernel interface doesn't exist
<Lynoure> dewet_: hmm, are you having adept open at the same time? Close it, try again
<dewet_> k
<rakan> my apache has php.load and .conf in mods_enabled directory but when i try to load php script in browser it asks me to download it
<nosrednaekim> jason » why don't you use the restricted-manager?
<Lynoure> dewet_: it keeps dpkg resources locked, so it should be closed meanwhile.
<solid_liq> jason, you need to install your kernel headers
<jason> That requires downloading and I only have 40MB of cap left, it's precious. But I did try that, it doesn't detect a thing
<jason> is it big?
<solid_liq> jason, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jason> how do I do it?
<nosrednaekim> jason » sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jason> what is uname for?
<solid_liq> jason, ^^^
<solid_liq> uname shows you your kernel version
<creeps> right if add this in konsole thing > sudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow/dev/hda(put number of drive in question here???)
<solid_liq> uname -r specifically shows only the 2.6.xx version of your kernel
<dewet_> Lynoure_http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56998/
<jason> so I just copy paste your command
<solid_liq> jason, yep
<solid_liq> jason, make sure you run that as root of course
<solid_liq> jason, or add  sudo  at the beginning
<jason> ok
<jason> tnx
<solid_liq> np
<Oloughlin75> is there a way to search for empty folders?
<Lynoure> dewet_: looks good. Now do  sudo aptitude install wine
<nosrednaekim> Oloughlin75 » yeah.... but let some command line master tell you... i'd have to go read a dozen man pages :)
<solid_liq> Oloughlin75, of course ;)
<creeps> dam it mounts but
<flipstar> Oloughlin75: fslint can do that
<Oloughlin75> solid_liq: and the command is... :)
<creeps> now im gettin folder contenst could not be displyed
<jason> ok I will try it. brb. thanks
<Oloughlin75> !info fslint
<ubotu> fslint (source: fslint): A toolkit to fix various problems with filesystems' data.. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.16-1 (gutsy), package size 67 kB, installed size 580 kB
<solid_liq> Oloughlin75, a script
<flipstar> it has a gui
<nosrednaekim> creeps » you need to mount it as a normal user... to do that you need to set the mount permissions to all users
<yassine> how to stop compiz please? i forgot the command... :)
<Oloughlin75> yassine: kwin --replace
<SheeEttin> Anyone running Hardy in here? I'm thinking of upgrading...
<ubuntu> can anyone help me figure out why i cant mount a partition containing kubuntu from the live cd? it says hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<flipstar> hardy is in #ubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> SheeEttin » #ubuntu+1
<SheeEttin> flipstar, nosrednaekim: thanks.
<creeps> dam is it possible to view any files off a windows formatted hdd
<acee1234> is there any way to keep ubuntu from freezing when logging off or restarting x? using ati x1400 restricted drivers im using ubuntu but i got no responce from that channel
<creeps> its not a boot drive only ntfs storage
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu » system settings->advanced->disks and partitions, set the drive to be mmountable by all users
<jason> It says that I need the libc header files
<solid_liq> Oloughlin75, for d in $(find . -type d); do NF=$(ls $d | wc -l); if [ $NF -eq 0 ]; then echo "empty : $d"; fi; done
<nosrednaekim> acee1234 » yep.... tell gdm to restart X on log-out
<creeps> thnx nosrednaekim
<acee1234>  acee1234 how
<nosrednaekim> jason » run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" its smal
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: how
<Oloughlin75> solid_liq: fslint works
<flipstar> jason: then install it.. sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<solid_liq> Oloughlin75, fslint considers an empty dir to be a filesystem "problem"?
<Lynoure> dewet_: I'll soon need to go, so let me know if it worked.
<jason> ok so which one should I do? the above option is 13MB
<Oloughlin75> solid_liq: its an option to search for -- i consider it to be a problem ;)
<nosrednaekim> acee1234 » google it... I don't know how to do it with GDM
<Oloughlin75> solid_liq: you can search for a bunch of stuff
<solid_liq> Oloughlin75, heh, whatever, I just script instead ;)
<flipstar> solid_liq: fslint has a lot of options :)
<solid_liq> flipstar, pfft
<solid_liq> flipstar, flipity-flop, back in my day...!! ;)
<ubuntu> how can i access my home folder from the live cd.........is there a way to enter my password from here?
<dewet_> Lynoure_http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56999/
<creeps> woo thnx fellas n ladies if any
<solid_liq> ubuntu, you need to mount your hdd
<solid_liq> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dewet_> Lynoure_Ok - This is What Happend
<ubuntu> solid_liq: it is mounted, it is telling me access is denied
<ubuntu> when i try to enter the home folder
<solid_liq> ubuntu, type su to get root privs, then try again
<creeps> right i can see the files thru disk manger but i can actually view them
<creeps> i need a serial off a read me
<ubuntu> whats the live cd password
<solid_liq> ubuntu, it shouldn't have one
<flipstar> there is no
<Lynoure> dewet_: congrats, you now have wine installed. and your system will also be getting the security updates and bug fixes you did not get before
<ubuntu> su asks for a password
<ubuntu> sudo cd doesnt work
<flipstar> just enter
<creeps> im on some screen saying select mount point path?
<jason> why doesn't konquerer run gmail?
<dewet_> Lynoure_Thanks, Its Working, Really Appriciate all your Trouble.
<Lynoure> dewet_: now you can continue onward starting with Initial Setup at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<solid_liq> ubuntu, then try   sudo passwd   and give root a password
<flipstar> ubuntu or use sudo -s so you wont be asked
<Lynoure> dewet_: You are welcome. :)
<Lynoure> I think I'll go get some sleep.
<ubuntu> screw it i dont think i have the file i need anyway
<jpatrick> !noroot > solid_liq
<solid_liq> jpatrick, ?
<jpatrick> solid_liq: see pm from ubuntu
<jpatrick> ubotu*
<solid_liq> jpatrick, it's a livecd, so that idea is a non-issue
<bioss> no sound on a hp dv6000 (hda intel) when i were the hedphones works fine but the integrated speakears are not working, if anyone knows whats the problem ?
<nosrednaekim> creeps » anywhere in /media will do..make up a name like "/media/drive"
<jpatrick> solid_liq: ahh, right, sorry
<jason> why doesn't konquerer run gmail?
<nosrednaekim> jason » it can... you have to se the browser ID to firefox though
<ubuntu> how do i force a partition to unmount
<Arwen> ubuntu, -lf
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu » "sudo umount /mount/point"
<Arwen> but it'll wreck your fs
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: that doesnt seem to work it say sthat it isnt mounted but qtparted says it is
<trappist> yeah I only ever use -l on busted samba/nfs mounts
<ubuntu> Arwen: im trying to merge 2 partitionds
<acee1234> nosrednaekim:  didnt work changed restartserver value to true in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf no luck and it canged the gdm theme to a flower...
<mhollisjr> does 7.10 come default with compiz installed?
<ubuntu> !compiz | mhollisjr
<ubotu> mhollisjr: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> acee1234 » lol
<Dragnslcr> mhollisjr- Ubuntu does, Kubuntu doesn't
<trappist> mhollisjr: did you catch my answers to your other questions?
<mhollisjr> gotcha, and umm I might not have one sec
<trappist> mhollisjr: ~- is the previous directory
<trappist> mhollisjr: and, see http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#MEDIAMOUNTPOINT to answer your other question
<acee1234> im going to throw my laptop at an ati programmer
<bioss> have anybody had problems with new linux images?
<ubuntu> is there a reason the console will say a partition isnt mounted and qtparted says it is?
<trappist> acee1234: they're called amd programmers now :)
<mhollisjr> trappist: got them thank you
<acee1234> easier to hit
<trappist> bioss: you talking about kernels?
<creeps> omg
<bioss> yes
<trappist> bioss: not I
<creeps> alls i wanna do is look at they read me file
<mhollisjr> awesome flash drive is prepared just checking the integrity of the squash and then it's tiem to downgrade
<bioss> when i do an update with the new ones i have to use grub to manually select the older kernel to boot
<trappist> bioss: because what, the new one doesn't boot?
<bioss> no
<trappist> afaik the only change in the new one is a one-line fix to a very nasty security hole
<flipstar> whats the problem during boot ?
<creeps> any idea what is stopping me being able to view theese files
<creeps> i can see them in disks manager/ partitions
<bioss> Im thinking is got to be that they dont download correctly
<nosrednaekim> creeps » do "sudo -i" root should be able to view them
<bioss> is there any other way to get them>?
<trappist> creeps: how are you trying to view them, and what happens when you try.
<trappist> bioss: apt does checksums before installing packages, so a broken download should never cause this problem
<flipstar> bioss: there should be checked after download ..
<bioss> didnt know that
<raul_> #channel
<creeps> well i go to my computer and the hdd's are there i cant look in them , but then someone said go into disks / partitions
<creeps> and enable mountable
<creeps> i did and i can look in files there but not anywhere else
<trappist> bioss: maybe check /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if the new kernel has the same options as the working kernel
<trappist> bioss: also..... what happens when you boot to the new kernel
<bioss> in verbosa?
<bioss> it stays black
<trappist> huh?
<trappist> bioss: after what
<creeps> it went disk manager then onto select new mount point path . in there if i click change it shows me whats on the partition
<trappist> bioss: let me back up - did you happen to install, say, nvidia drivers without using apt-get? like using envy or from nvidia.com?
<bioss> when it starts to boot the computer gfrub starts and everithin seems to be working when grub finishes it stays black
<bioss> yes
<trappist> bioss: then you'll have to do that again.  new kernel means new video drivers.
<bioss> but shuold it reset to x?
<mhollisjr> speaking of kernel
<trappist> and let this be a lesson to you about stepping outside the package manager :)
<mhollisjr> are there any optimizations that I can do such as pre-emptive and such
<trappist> bioss: reset to X?  X is set to use the nvidia drivers, which don't work because they're built against the old kernel.  you need new drivers for your new kernel.
<creeps> i get this message if i try to view
<creeps> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hdc1".
<bioss> but i dont to even the login screen?
<flipstar> trappist: the nvidia drivers need to be build after every kernel update ?
<trappist> mhollisjr: with gutsy, I don't think there are any optimizations you can do to make a noticeable difference
<mhollisjr> -nod- so the ideal settings would already be compiled by default?
<trappist> flipstar: only if you're using the ones from nvidia.com - if you stick with the package manager, you'll get new drivers from the repo via the magic of dependencies
<ubuntu> does a swap partition have to be right next to the ext3 partition
<hydrogen> no
<flipstar> kay thx trappist
<trappist> mhollisjr: not ideal for you, but ideal for most users collectively.  you could change some things to improve performance in some areas, but you'd probably never notice the difference, and you'd cause yourself some headaches.
<bioss> ok i will try to download the new kernel but is not always that the grub works to getting to the old to boot the system
<fevel> hey
<fevel> anyone usnig the new kde4??
<mhollisjr> well I remember when I used pclinuxos I did make a change to some of the pre-emptive settings, though I forget what exactly I changed, I'd have to look at it, and I did get a noticable performance boost
<fevel> better yet...should I??
<trappist> mhollisjr: in previous releases they had a low-latency kernel in universe, which helped with some i/o inefficiencies caused by power-saving optimizations for laptops, but the problems that caused it seem to be gone, so there's no more low-latency kernel
<nosrednaekim> fevel » yes, Iam
<mhollisjr> trappist: ok good deal, thanks for the headsup
 * creeps pulls his hair out strand by strand
<mhollisjr> one more question, if the CD is doing an integrity check there's no harm in interrupting it correct?
<trappist> mhollisjr: preemptive doesn't have a real effect on performance, only an apparent one, because for example i/o operations can be preempted to make sure the mouse cursor moves smoothly.  I think you're currently running a preemptible kernel, but I'd have to check
<creeps> i need a coffee
<trappist> mhollisjr: right, it's just checking the cd itself against the md5sum of the image
<nosrednaekim> fevel » it woks fine here.
<mhollisjr> well I do remember having issues with a slow mouse cursor in wine, if that'd improve that I'll have to lookinto it
<Daisuke_Ido> have there been any updates to kde 3.5.9 to make it not as bad?
<Daisuke_Ido> heard it slowed things down a bit
<mhollisjr> well in my case a USB stick but the question is the same since I doubt it would try to mount what it would assume to be a CDROM as read write
<hydrogen> thats kind of a vague and inflamatory question...
<creeps> would me gettin wine help me view files on thoose ntfs partitions?
<fevel> nosrednaekim: should I be using it?? I installed it and now the hotkeys dont work on the paillion notebook, the wallpaper dissapears after every boot and I get errors opening certain programs and crashes opening gtk ones
<trappist> creeps: no
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen: it wasn't meant to be, i'm deciding whether or not to reinstall kde
<creeps> adrn
<creeps> darn*
<creeps> brb
<Daisuke_Ido> and from the freedesktop things putting stuff where no one wants it, and the alleged slowdown, i'd like to know what i'm diving into
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> without knowing what your actually asking
<hydrogen> my answer is
<hydrogen> a big vat of warm chocolate syrup
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds yummy
<Daisuke_Ido> i guess the real question is: is 3.5.9 an improvement over 3.5.8
<hydrogen> one would assume so..
<hydrogen> I don't think they went in and broke things
<hydrogen> just to have another release
<hydrogen> read the changelog
<mhollisjr> brb in gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> helpful.  i was asking for personal opinions
<trappist> new bugs do get introduced into complex software with new releases
<trappist> Daisuke_Ido: I've upgraded, but I haven't restarted X, so I couldn't say personally
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido » from what I heard... it was mostly the inclusion of the enterprise PIM (which Kubuntu already had)
<hydrogen> I no longer use kde3.. so couldn't tell you
<creeps> right action time again
<ubuntu> are the partition numbers in the installationa nd the numbers in qtparted the same numbers?
<coggz> is gnome good or bad?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» yes
<trappist> coggz: bad!  all bad!
<ahmad> hello, i cant connect to internet using the wireless network, however at Knetwork manager, it detected a wirelssnetwork. it appears that the device is ra0, subnetmask is 0.0.0.0, broadcast is 0.0.0.0,, hidden-no, bandwith is 62 mb/s, signal strentgh is 81, frequency is 2.412, device is inactive, network is not active. can you help me fix this problem?
<nosrednaekim> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<flipstar> i didnt noticed a change for 3.5.9 but i didnt payd attention for that
<trappist> coggz: seriously, try kde and gnome and decide which you prefer.
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: im glad i didnt install then because it was about to wipe out my winodws installation
<nosrednaekim> heh
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: any idea why im not able to format this unallocated partition?
<rakan> i can't get my repo database up to date as i was told here before
<rakan> what should i do in order to get the repo?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu - qtparted has done that to me on several occasions, especially after performing another action
<fevel> anyone solve the problems on kde4??
<Daisuke_Ido> !gparted | rakan
<ubotu> rakan: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Daisuke_Ido> whooops
<Daisuke_Ido> wrong user
<ubuntu> the mount poinbt for a new isntall should be / right?
<Daisuke_Ido> rakan: don't partition anything
<Oloughlin75> fevel: what problems/
<nosrednaekim> fevel» what problems?
<rakan> daisuke_ldo: i noticed it has nothing to do with what i wanted :D
<fevel> my specific one ...is that the hotkeys on my hp pavillion notebook doesnt work on it, although it works on 3 and gnome (volume control key, and pause)
<fevel> I see other problems like every bootup my wallpaper dissapears
<fevel> maybe I installed it incorectly
<fevel> hoq can I see the version?
<fevel> im really not used to kde and im trying to make the switch
<ubuntu> does kubuntu automatically add in a swap?
<rickest> ubuntu: yes, if you let it autopartition
<rickest> ubuntu: during install, I presume you mean
<Daisuke_Ido> might as well install xubuntu-desktop as well :D
<ubuntu> its telling me if i do not go back to the partitioning menu and assign a swap partition the installation will continue without swap space
<fevel> I didnt add any repositories, I just gave it a sudo aptitude install kde4-core
<fevel> it seemed to go fine
<rickest> fevel: try 'kcontrol' then look in Help->About KDE
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» you need to have a swap partition... at least its reccomended
<rickest> fevel: or simply the opening screen of kcontrol
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: ive never had to do it manually before
<rickest> ubuntu: I don't know. the last one I did I let it do everything and it created swap
<fevel> LOL it says kde 3,5,8 although I know its 4
<ubuntu> how big of a swap partition do i need?
<fevel> because of oxygen and stuff
<ubuntu> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<rickest> before I've always set it up myself so I only have one experience of letting it handle it and it did
<rickest> fevel: hehe, pre-release
<nosrednaekim> fevel» you need to log out and log into kde4
<fevel> I am
<fevel> I logged into kde 4
<nosrednaekim> fevel» and if its a kde3 app, it will still say 3.5.8
<fevel> and I know its that
<rickest> fevel: perhaps the package manager (synaptic, adept_manager, et al) will tell you
<Daisuke_Ido> apt-cache policy kde4-core
<ubuntu> how big is the default swap partition
<Oloughlin75> ubuntu: there is no default size
<fevel> it says 3.2gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> depends on ram
<ubuntu> i have 1 gig
<ubuntu> how big should i make it
<Oloughlin75> ubuntu: id make it 1 gig, but thats just me :/
<creeps> hello again
<Daisuke_Ido> then i would go with a 1.5 or 2gb swap
<fevel> should I add a repository to sources? if so can anyone tell me?
<ubuntu> ok cool
<Daisuke_Ido> if you have the space to spare, it can't hurt
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» 1.5gigs
<rickest> surprisingly, it made my swap 6GB when I let it do it itself
<Oloughlin75> nosrednaekim: he means for swap
<nosrednaekim> Oloughlin75» 1.5times the ram is reccomended for suspend/hibernate purposes
<Oloughlin75> oooo
<ubuntu> swap doesnt need a mount point right?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» nope
<Daisuke_Ido> so much to install -_-
<Daisuke_Ido> i might run out of hard drive space
 * Daisuke_Ido giggles like a demon-possessed schoolgirl
<ubuntu> ok this still says partition #4 and #2
<ubuntu> whatever im gonna trust it this time
<ubuntu> if it screwes up my HP restore partition im going to be somewhat angry
<ubuntu> wish me luck =)
<ahmad> rickest, can you help me fix my wireless connection? icant connect to internet using my wifi, however at Knetworkmanager it appear that ralink 2500 802.11g card mini PCi. the device is rao, subnetmask is 0.0.0.0, broadcast is 0.0.0.0, accespoint is 00:04:29:83:40:82, signal strentgh is 81%, frequency is 2.412 device is inactive and the network is inactive.
<hola> sameone can help me to configure my webcam
<nosrednaekim> #2? that'd be windows!
<nosrednaekim> unless its resizing
<ubuntu> i already said next
<ubuntu> i dont care if it screws up my windows, i just reinstalled it
<ubuntu> i just care about partition # 6
<rickest> ahmad: I've never used wireless under linux unfortunately so I have no experience with knetwork. be glad to help with something else but w/l is not my strong point, sorry
<ubuntu> i dont have the disks
<coggz> bye
<ubuntu> ahmad: dont use knetworkmanager
<ubuntu> i prefer wicd
<ahmad> rickest, thanks.
<rickest> ahmad: tho I will say it sounds like you just need to connect to the wireless signal. have you already initiated a connection with the detected network?
<ubuntu> im going to have a fun night of installing packages thats for certain =)
<nosrednaekim> ahmad» look in the forums.... raLinks have a very common problem
<ahmad> ubuntu, what is wicd, i can add that at aplet manager?
<mhollisjr> you know I don't care how many times I do it it still impresses the hell out of me that you can use the os while you're installing it
<hola> sameone can help me to configure my webcam
<rickest> and frankly, although I used KDE for a couple of years 4 years ago, since then I've been running enlightenment on gentoo so I'm sort of a kubuntu n00b  :-)
<ahmad> richest, yup i tried a couple of times but it failed to connect. then i shift to wireless manager, it is out of range.
<mhollisjr> er >< system installed too quickly gotta reboot already >< brb again
<prince_jammys> hola: did you look at the guide?
<rickest> we have one *buntu box in the office but it's a server install with IceWM on top
<ubuntu> hopefully reformatting will allow kopete to work now nosrednaekim =)
<rickest> ahmad: nosrednaekim's advice might be the next step then
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» well, thats another whole problem
<hola> prince_jammys: which guide
<ubuntu> yea i know
<ubuntu> thats just a hope
<prince_jammys> !webcam | hola
<ubotu> hola: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ubuntu> my main reason for reformatting was to free up the over 6 gigs of space floating on my hard drive from past swap partitions
<hola> prince_jammys: it seems does not supported but i think that it is a stange thing
<ahmad> ubuntu, can you can you help me fix my wireless connection?
<prince_jammys> hola: sorry, i don't have one. i only know that guide
<nosrednaekim> ahmad» please do not just pick random people
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» lol
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: can you feel my pain on the floating partitions/
<ubuntu> ahmad: what exactly is the problem
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» no..... but I understand :)
<ahmad> nosrednaekim, ok, sorry i'm new to this and also a new user of linux, i'm still familiarizing it. can you help me fix my wireless connection?
<ubuntu> hey man, 6 gigs unused,,,,,,,,,,,thats annoying..........there are 2 other partitions totalling 3 megs, even THAT is annying me
<nosrednaekim> ahmad» like I said... search the ubuntu forums... it is a very common problem
<ubuntu> !wireless | ahmad
<ubotu> ahmad: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ahmad> unbuntu, i cant connect to internet using my wifi, but it detected a wireless network with an excellent signal.
<ubuntu> why cant you connect
<ubuntu> more info please
<ubuntu> does your pc blow up?
<ubuntu> does it expell cheese when you try to connect?
<nosrednaekim> haha
<flipstar> ubuntu you should be able to merge partitions without reinstall ..
<ubuntu> too late for that flipstar lol
<flipstar> nm
<ubuntu> but i dont think its possible without reformatting
<ubuntu> i tried to resize
<ubuntu> it wouldnt let me
<creeps> i think ive found my solution
<flipstar> qtparted can that
<ubuntu> i tried unmounting force unmounting and everything
<creeps> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<ubuntu> but im at 90% installed so yea too late =)
<flipstar> maybe you'll try next time :)
<ubuntu> i did try =/
<ubuntu> many times
<ubuntu> lol
<flipstar> oh
<ubuntu> even asked in here why it wouldnt let me
<ahmad> ubuntu, at Knetworkmanager, it appear that the device is rao, subnetmask is 0.0.0.0, broadcast is 0.0.0.0, accespoint is 00:04:29:83:40:82, signal strenght is 81% frequency is 2.412, device is inactive and the network is inactive.
<flipstar> !repeat > ahmad
<flipstar> !forums > ahmad
<jpatrick> !msg > ahmad
<ahmad> ok thanks.
<creeps> hmm this aint easy man
<Daisuke_Ido> hmmph
<Daisuke_Ido> so far so good
<Daisuke_Ido> but my previous idiocy caught up with me
<creeps> lol doesnt it always tho
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought hey, i'm reinstalling, settings will be the same, i'll back up my /home (hdd was dying) and restore it
<evilbug> how can i completely remove kubuntu-desktop?
<hydrogen> rm -if /
<Daisuke_Ido> it didn't work so well.  it worked, but i wanted a fresh kubuntu experience
<hydrogen> notsomuch!
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen: not even a funny suggestion
<evilbug> i installed via "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and tried removing by "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" but didn't remove much.
<Daisuke_Ido> !puregnome | evilbug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, but it knows purekde
<Daisuke_Ido> bleh
<flipstar> evilbug: try sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<hydrogen> Daisuke_Ido: well, when you considder the fact that 1) I made it interactive, 2) I didn't prefix it with sudo, and 3) The average IQ of people in here is greater than -6, It wasn't that bad
<jussi01> evilbug: please ignore what hydrogen said.
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen: it's still not wise to even recommend that
<jussi01> hydrogen: Please dont do that again.
<evilbug> :)
<flipstar> Daisuke_Ido: its really easy to clone a system..
<Daisuke_Ido> flipstar: yeah, but.
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway, i got everything cool now
<creeps> oooo why wont it work
<Daisuke_Ido> i backed up my ktorrent, konversation, and amarok settings, then dumped .kde
<evilbug> so how do i do it?
<flipstar> i hate to install every single packet i want..so i just cloned via dpkg --get-selections :P
<creeps> anybody ever done this> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<flipstar> installing ntfs-3g ?
<jussi01> creeps: thats quite old...
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g | creeps
<ubotu> creeps: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Daisuke_Ido> and now i get the joyous task of resetting things the way i want them (ie. not using konqueror as a browser)
<flipstar> thats pretty easy creeps :)
<creeps> yeh for you maybe but im a fresh linux noob
<creeps> thnx for link
<flipstar> its a pretty good tutorial
<jussi01> creeps: look at the link from ubotu
<hola> prince_jammys: it seems does not supported but i think that it is a stange thing
<hola> sameone can help me to configure my webcam
<Oloughlin75> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<evilbug> any clue on how i can completely remove kubuntu-desktop?
<creeps> ahh thnx
<Oloughlin75> evilbug: sudo apt0get purge kubuntu-desktop
<prince_jammys> sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop? or the above
<prince_jammys> can you apt-get purge?
<jussi01> evilbug: you can use autoremove, but its dangerous...
<Oloughlin75> prince_jammys: i think thats what i usually do
<flipstar> yes prince_jammys
<evilbug> i'll try what Oloughlin75 said :) thanks
<prince_jammys> interesting, there's also an option --purge
<flipstar> man apt-get |grep purge
<jussi01> you can do both iirc
<asdfasdfasdf> hi i have kde 4 with kde 3 too, i want to use kde 4.0.1 in spanish how can i do that?
<ps3kubuntu> Can i watch divx films installing only vlc player  , or do i have to install w32codecs too ?
<ps3kubuntu> in kubuntu 7.10
<flipstar> asdfasdfasdf: install kde-l10n-es
<creeps> right adding new apps now
<asdfasdfasdf> that will work in kde 4.0.1 flipstar ?
<flipstar> yes
<asdfasdfasdf> okay thank u
<flipstar> kde-l10n-es - Spanish (es) localisation files for KDE4
<jussi01> ps3kubuntu: I think kubuntu-restricted-extras should get most of what you need
<asdfasdfasdf> oh and using adept 3?
<asdfasdfasdf> kde 3  i mean
<flipstar> i though vlc will come with it own codecs..
<ps3kubuntu> jussi01: how can i install them sudo apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<jussi01> flipstar: oh yeah
<jussi01> ps3kubuntu: yep
<flipstar> asdfasdfasdf: systemsetting>language
<jussi01> !avi | ps3kubuntu
<ubotu> ps3kubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<asdfasdfasdf> flipstar, no workin, nothing in the dropdown list
<flipstar> you have to add it
<fevel> hello
<creeps> how do i find what version of ubunto ive got?
<jussi01> hi
<jussi01> !version | creeps
<ubotu> creeps: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<fevel> how can I get hotkeys on the keyboard to work?
<asdfasdfasdf> there i did sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-es :D
<fevel> on a notebook
<creeps> thnx
<ps3kubuntu> thanks jussi01
<creeps> Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<Dragnslcr> fevel- keytouch might do it for you
<jussi01> :)
<creeps> that the 1?
<jussi01> yeah
<jussi01> creeps: thats getting old now
<hola> sameone can help me to configure my webcam
<creeps> yeh just realised
<creeps> ill upgrade soon as i can get round my current problem
<creeps> which is much bigger
<jussi01> creeps: you will probably find upgrading fixes said problem
<creeps> no i need to get something off my storage drive for my winbdows install
<asdfasdfasdf> to install aps in kde 4 should can i use adept 3 or ill have to do it using a terminal?
<jussi01> asdfasdfasdf: for kde4 support please use #kubuntu-kde4
<asdfasdfasdf> sorry didnt know
<asdfasdfasdf> bye
<Oloughlin75> !moblock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moblock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Oloughlin75> !info moblock
<ubotu> Package moblock does not exist in gutsy
<Oloughlin75> are there any alternatives fro moblock?
<mrunagi> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mrunagi> how do i enable universe and multiverse
<hola> im not able to configure my webcam
<mrunagi> hola: good luck man webcams and kubuntu do not play well
<mrunagi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fevel> I cant install kde4 packages adept says it will possibly break system
<creeps> is there anyway i can upgrade to more recent release?
<creeps> !upgrade
<mrunagi> WHY cant knetworkmanager refresh wireless lists =/
<MrJigsaw> wich codecs do i need for kaffeine ?
<mrunagi> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hola> mrunagi: do you know iin which channel can i ask
<mrunagi> !webcam | hola
<ubotu> hola: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<creeps> is there a upgrade from Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS to 7.20
<creeps> or reinstall of newer version?
<Daisuke_Ido> creeps: you're better off installing gutsy fresh
<creeps> 7.10*
<Daisuke_Ido> here's why: you would have to go through the entire upgrade chain
<creeps> gutsy ?
<Daisuke_Ido> creeps: 7.10 = gutsy gibbon
<creeps> ahhh cool
<edju> I hate showing my ignorance in public, but I can't find a package list at ubuntu.com.  I need the hardy deb for alsa.
<MrJigsaw> mrunagi: that dosent ahelp at all
<creeps> geuss ill dl will have trouble when it omes to burning a dvd for it?
<Daisuke_Ido> creeps: you shouldn't, no
<creeps> gd gd
<Daisuke_Ido> MrJigsaw: kubuntu-restricted-extras should do you
<MrJigsaw> okay
<creeps> is the amd 64bit version gd?
<ps3kubuntu> how can i uninstall ubuntu-restricted-extras ? i installed them accidentally , i m using kubuntu :)
<ps3kubuntu> i will uninstall them and install kubuntus
<Daisuke_Ido> creeps: how much ram do you have?  and do you do a LOT of video rendering, things like that?
<Daisuke_Ido> ps3kubuntu: won't hurt to keep them
<ps3kubuntu> i did " sudo apt-get remove ubuntu....." is it enough or i must use --purge or something else ?
<creeps> well i got 2.5 gb usually just use 2gb
<Daisuke_Ido> creeps: then stick with 32-bit
<creeps> i would like to get into more video and art work , i just play around at minute need better apps
<Daisuke_Ido> you're not going to get enough of a performance increase to justify the headaches :)
<creeps> ok cool
<catomannen> Anyone had any luck installing ubuntu on a K8 neo 4 mobo? I shure haven't, do i need to give up? buy a new mobo?
<creeps> will i be able to burn this onto a dvd it looks cd size
<Daisuke_Ido> creeps: which one?
<creeps> 7.10
<phoenixz> Is the story on this link something we might find back on the Linux desktop ?  http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/hpn-ssh/
<Daisuke_Ido> right, but what's the actual file?
<icanhasadmin> anyone familiar with alsa on SB450 ati hda drivers?
<creeps> 7.10 desktop 695 mb
<creeps> iso
<Daisuke_Ido> that's teh cd, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> there should be a dvd as well
<Daisuke_Ido> either one you can burn as an image to a dvd and it won't matter, the only difference is the number of packages included by default on the disc
<mhollisjr> if I installed Ubuntu, and I install the kubuntu-desktop package, am I going to run into compiz issues? or should it work just fine?
<creeps> pk thanx daisuke
<creeps> ok*
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<MrUnagi> anyone have msn crash kopete?
<Dragnslcr> MrUnagi- there are some known issues, yeah
<icanhasadmin> mmm. unagi..
<hoisn> hi, when i try to install the 4.0.1 packages, the package  kdebase-bin-kde3 will be removed. does that mean that i cant use kde4 alongside with kde3?
<Oloughlin75> what port does konversation use?
<Daisuke_Ido> that all depends
<icanhasadmin> Oloughlin75: ... i don't think it does?
<icanhasadmin> unless you're sending/receiving files or dccing
<Dragnslcr> Oloughlin75- same as any other IRC client, I would assume
<Daisuke_Ido> typically, irc is port 6667
<mhollisjr> generally 6000-7000 but it'll use whatever you tell it too
<icanhasadmin> right, yeah that
<Oloughlin75> lol icanhasadmin
<icanhasadmin> :( sorry i'm confused, my sound drivers are still driving me up a wall
<fevel> anyone have problems with dependencies installing "kde4" after installing kde4-core
<jussi01> fevel: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<creeps> dam that msn virus is a strong 1
<creeps> my mate had it for 2 days now
 * icanhasadmin eats his sound card
<icanhasadmin> maybe if i chew on it...
<wsjunior> is there any way to do not show kde4 apps in kde3 menu?
<kenro> Is this appropriate to questions on KDE4?
<Dragnslcr> #kubuntu-kde4 has better support, I believe
<kenro> *groan*
<Oloughlin75> is there a way to avtivley view a log? like if it keeps updating, have the terminal keep updating its view?
<Dragnslcr> In a shell, tail -f
<Dragnslcr> I believe Kate will also reload a file if it's modified
<Oloughlin75> Dragnslcr: doesnt seem like it update?
<Dragnslcr> tail -f will show new text that gets appended to a file
<Oloughlin75> Dragnslcr: even after the command is run?
<Dragnslcr> Yes
<Dragnslcr> -f, --follow[={name|descriptor}]
<Dragnslcr> output appended data as the file grows; -f, --follow, and --follow=descriptor are equivalent
<icanhasadmin> WHY IS ALSA SO CRAPPY
<icanhasadmin> sorry i'm frustrated loll
<Oloughlin75> woooo i think i set up moblock
#kubuntu 2008-02-23
<Oloughlin75> how would i go about making files accessible across my network that is mostly XP?
<jussi01> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Oloughlin75> thanks
<MrJigsaw> Oloughlin75: in stall samba then go to remote places in 'System Menu' :-)
<MrJigsaw> If you like GUI ;)
<Oloughlin75> alright :)
<mrunagi> interesting..........my quick launch doesnt do the zoom effect
<Oloughlin75> MrJigsaw: do i just add a network share?
<MrJigsaw> No
<MrJigsaw> isent there a menu called 'samba shares' ?
<Oloughlin75> theres an icon
<MrJigsaw> yes
<MrJigsaw> press it :)
<Oloughlin75> and its empty :)
<MrJigsaw> try rebooting.. dno, it works here for me.
<Oloughlin75> brb
<MrJigsaw> Where is it a set a standard device for extension ?
<MrJigsaw> extensions*
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: right click a file of the type you want to configure, go to properties, click the spanner, then set the program you want at the top
<mrunagi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<MrJigsaw> Thanks, jussi01 :-)
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: :)
<mrunagi> The source can't be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD
<mrunagi> what does that mean
<mhollisjr> are there any known issues for booting kubuntu and having an ipod touch plugged in?
<mhollisjr> my boots seem to only work sometimes when that's the case
<icanhasadmin> describe "work"
<mhollisjr> boot into the operating system
<icanhasadmin> where does it fail?
<mhollisjr> my keyboard initializes about the same time (again this doesn't always happen) so I assume right when USB is initialized
<Marbug> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Marbug> hm
<Marbug> o no vmware possible vor ? :s
<mrunagi_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<eduardo> hello, who can tell me what is the diferent between ubunt and kubuntu ?
<mrunagi_> gnome and kde eduardo
<jussi01> eduardo: ubuntu has the gnome desktop, kubuntu has kde
<eduardo> so it's only visual?
<flipstar> it goes a little bit deeper..
<flipstar> but in generally..yes
<eduardo> which is better for a old computer?
<jussi01> !xubuntu | eduardo
<ubotu> eduardo: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<flipstar> gnome and kde are both heavy
<mrunagi_> anyone remember changing the alt+tab window order
<eduardo> thanks!! I will go to #xubunt
<mrunagi_> meaning not cycling through windows but rather changing to the last window?
<maroo> what is the recommended way to install the latest nvidia driver on gutsy?
<mrunagi_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<maroo> so envy is recommended if you want to use the latest driver or manual installation?! :)
<jussi01> NO!
<maroo> this was no binary question :O
<Daisuke_Ido> it most certainly was
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't do either
<maroo> so i do what to get the *latest* driver?
<Daisuke_Ido> well, you CAN, but don't complain if something breaks
<Daisuke_Ido> do you have an absolute OMGI'MGONNADIEIFIDON'THAVEIT need for the latest driver?
<maroo> it supposes to fix all the kde4 scrolling flaws
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm...
<Daisuke_Ido> if you MUST do that, don't go with envy
<flipstar> why dont you use restricted manager ?
<maroo> because the restricted manager offers very very old drivers as it seems
<maroo> which contain critical bugs for kde4 usage
<nosrednaekim> maroo» install the directly from the nvidia website
<maroo> ok.. will do.. as there seem to be no other option.. will the  nvidia installer generate a deb?
<nosrednaekim> maroo» no... but I think there is a script to uninstall it
<morslok> everytime I go to add remove program files i get a message that says the package system is in use, and I try to resolve it and it doesn't work. any ideas what to do?
<maroo> hm.. :(
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<morslok> wow, must be a common one
 * maroo wonders why there is no deb with the latest drivers :(
<flipstar> maroo: the nvidia installer is prettey good..you just need libc6-dev and kernel headers ..
<maroo> but it feels wrong to install stuff that is not registerd with dpkg..
<mhollisjr> does ubuntu have a personal bin directory?
<mhollisjr> nevermind just made one myself
<Oloughlin75> !find libvisual
<ubotu> Found: libvisual-0.4-0, libvisual-0.4-dev, libvisual-0.4-plugins
<morslok> thanks that worked
<ublongata> where are the files located that add options to KDM login? like different version of KDE, Gnome sessions
<dushara> Hi this is the first time I'm using IRC...
<nosrednaekim> hello dushara
<nosrednaekim> ublongata» /etc/X11/xsession
<ublongata> i installed KDE4 and now my KDE3 logins launch KDE4 apps by default as if it's preceding other locations in the PATH
<dushara> Hi nosrefnaekim. How exactly does one go about getting help for specific questions?
<jussi01> !ask | dushara
<ubotu> dushara: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tekteen> dushara: that its self was a question :-)
<dushara> Has anybody got IIIMF working in kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> IIIMF is?
<tekteen> lol
 * tekteen does not know either
<tekteen> I googled it
<dushara> iiimf : input method framework for internationalisation.
<FuriousMojo> Hi all, I just got a GeForce 7200 GS and I'm getting "Screens not found" after installing the Nvidia driver from the website
<FuriousMojo> "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrunagi> why cant libdvdcss2 be clear on how to install
<mrunagi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tekteen> mrunagi: I suggest medibuntu
<mrunagi> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tekteen> !medibuntu > mrunagi
<tekteen> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tekteen> !msgthebot|mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: please see above
<FuriousMojo> Argh... I just tried installing Nvida driver through restricted driver manager and now it does not boot past running local boot scripts
<mrunagi> tekteen: what did i do wrong
<tekteen> what do you mean?
<mrunagi> for you to use that trigger
<tekteen> if the information is for you, you should msg the bot
<mrunagi> anyone know why my quick launcher doesnt do the zoom effect on a fresh install?
<flipstar> graphic issue maybe ?
<mrunagi> =(
<FuriousMojo> Can someone help me install the nvidia driver (using restircted driver manager did not work - I'm on gutsy)
<mrunagi> it does it for the desktop icon
<flipstar> with quick launcher you mean the kicker ?
<mrunagi> i guess
<mhollisjr> does anyone know of any xfire compatible instant messenger for linux
<osiris> ok, any idea why my filesystem just went read only on me ?
<mrunagi> it use to zoom the icon and fade
<osiris> ext3
<osiris> single / partition
<flipstar> osiris: an filesystem error probably
<flipstar> run fsck is recommend
<osiris> if i reboot the box, it will be fine for a few hours, then randomly go read only again
<mrunagi> anyone good with fstab entries?>
<Rtfum-aF> adi adm Alethes
<osiris> do i have to do that from a local login ? and if so, what is the syntax for the command i want to run
<tekteen> mrunagi: what is the problem?
<flipstar> osiris: you may watch /var/log/messages ..maybe its your hardware ..?
<osiris> im not doubting the had drive may be going
<osiris> but i would like to know how to force a filesystem check on next reboot
<mrunagi> tekteen: you know on the quick launch when you click an icon it zooms and fades?
<tekteen> mrunagi: nope. I thought you asked about fstab.
<mrunagi> oooh i did lol
<tekteen> ok
<mrunagi> i didnt save my fsstab so i dont have the entry needed to automatically mount my ntfs drives
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> mrunagi: is it a "vista partitions"
<mrunagi> its ntfs
<tekteen> vista or xp?
<tekteen> they are different
<mrunagi> its neither
<mrunagi> just ntfs
<Daisuke_Ido> what version of windows was it created with?
<mrunagi> i dont really remember
<mrunagi> im going to assume xp
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> ok
<pawan> any good kde distro of ubuntu
<flipstar> there is only one
<mrunagi> what the heck is kde distro of ubuntu other than kubuntu
<osiris> flipstar, so no idea on how to force the filesystem check ?
<LukeLC> kubuntu comes with only KDE, kubuntu is THE kde distro of ubuntu :P
<flipstar> no at least not automaticly..
<tekteen> mrunagi: add something like this to /etc/fstab ------------> /dev/something  /media/ntfs-partition  ntfs  defaults  0 0
<mrunagi> k
<flipstar> osiris: i would login to rescue mode and run fsck manually ..
<tekteen> mrunagi: then type sudo mount -a in a konsole
<osiris> mrunagi, http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/02/msg01030.html
<mhollisjr> what package is glib in? I'm trying to compile something and it's complaining about glib not being there
<flipstar>  libglib1.2-dev maybe
<mhollisjr> substitued for 2.0 and yeah that wasn't there I'm trying it now
<mhollisjr> yep that did it thank you
<mrunagi> its not mounting =(
<LukeLC> imo ubuntu should come with kde by default:P and there should be a gubuntu!
<flipstar> i agree
<regeya> well...that's your opinion :-> and you're not alone, but there are a lot of people who like gnome.  remember there are also people who actually like windows
<mrunagi> i have to manually mount it =(
<flipstar> LukeLC: lets make a petition or somethin ^^
 * regeya sees kubuntu as 'the real ubuntu'
<tekteen> mrunagi: why?
<maroo> regeya: for those people there will be gubuntu :)
<mrunagi> because it doesnt mount when i plug it in
 * tekteen agrees
<tekteen> mrunagi: oh
<mrunagi> how do i get the drives uid
<regeya> hehehehehehe
<tekteen> mrunagi: kde has a manager
<flipstar> mrunagi: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -al
<mrunagi> says not a directory
<tekteen> blkuid
<mrunagi> ?
<tekteen> mrunagi: the command is blkuid
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> blkid
<mrunagi> rt
<mrunagi> ty
<tekteen> rt?
<tekteen> what does that mean
<flipstar> typo
<jussi01> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kiefer> Hey is anyone familiar with .rmvb files?
<mrunagi> brb
<mrunagi> still doesnt mount
<mrunagi> UUID=5AD8009AD8007693 /media/External ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<flipstar> whats the message ?
<mrunagi> there is no message, i can do it manually
<mrunagi> it just doesnt mount
<mrunagi> automatically
<flipstar> oh right the gui's are not very communicative
<mrunagi> ?
<mrunagi> i do however get  Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-mrunagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Error: "/tmp/kde-mrunagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Error: "/tmp/ksocket-mrunagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<mrunagi> but its unrelated
<mrunagi> my pcm is always turned down by default too
<mrunagi> so are my mics
<mrunagi> i killed the channel =/
<kiefer> Murderer.
<mrunagi> i didnt mean to
<flipstar> damn wine is compiling since 30minutes or so :/
<will00> ey i have an issue with my kubuntu install, after i restart i get a grub error 15
<kiefer> Wine took like 20 Mins to compile for me flip.
 * kiefer will brb.
<will00> k
<flipstar> aight my machine is kind of antique
<flipstar> will00: you installed grub by yourself ?
<will00> no i used the installer off the livecd
<mrunagi> my help has abandoned me =)
<mrunagi> i never could easily figure out this ntfs-3g stuff
<flipstar> will00: and after the installation you didnt changed any? like hard drive configuration or something..
<flipstar> mrunagi: without an error message i dont know where to start ..
<mrunagi> how do i find an error message
<flipstar> you can try to mount it manually
<mrunagi> i have and can
<flipstar> ..so whats the problem ..?
<mrunagi> i want it to automatically mount
<flipstar> just add it to fstab then ..
<mrunagi> i did
<mrunagi> it doesnt mount
<flipstar> what does it say ?
<mrunagi> .....
<flipstar> in konsole just typ mount -a
<flipstar> as root, using sudo
<mrunagi> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/External: Input/output error
<flipstar> you checked the device and mountpoint ?
<mrunagi> meaning
<flipstar> are you sure you specified the hard drive correct ? and the mount point
<sd32> is it worth going to kde 3.5.9?
<mrunagi> i did it by uid
<flipstar> does it work with ntfs instead of ntfs-3g in fstab ?
<mrunagi> we are getting closer
<mrunagi> now i get
<will00> srry bout the delay
<will00> yea i set everything right
<mrunagi> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<will00> iv gotten it to work before, but i did a rebuild to add some thermal paste and it didnt work right after that, same jumpers, same everything
<Oloughlin75> mrunagi: sudo whatever your trying to do
<flipstar> mounting with fstab
<Oloughlin75> sudo mount /blah/ /to/blah or w/e
<mrunagi> i got it
<mrunagi> uncheck mount as user
<flipstar> and ntfs
<mrunagi> im a happier camper
<mrunagi> now if i can just get that zoom efect on the quicklauncher ill be happier still
<mrunagi> =)
<Oloughlin75> mrunagi: kde4?
<mrunagi> no
<Oloughlin75> compiz?
<mrunagi> no
<mrunagi> er well
<mrunagi> it is installed but not running
<Oloughlin75> how can you add effects to it?
<mrunagi> didnt say you could
<mrunagi> but before i reinstalled when i clicked on icons on the quick launcher it would zoom and fade........just like the show desktop icon
<mrunagi> and how it does it in dolphin
<eduardo_> hi...a thing happend, i install kubuntu in my acer notebook, but when open konsole and write "sudo apt-get install ' example firefox'" the system said - the pakage isnt be
<eduardo_> what can i do
<mrunagi> enable universe and multivers
<Daisuke_Ido> i have returned to kde
<Oloughlin75> Daisuke_Ido: you left it?
<Daisuke_Ido> Oloughlin75: i haven't used kde in months
<mrunagi> returned from where
<eduardo_> plz heelp
<DarkShinigami> How do I play DVDs? I have a DVD in the drive and it will tell me that it cannot be read.
<Oloughlin75> Daisuke_Ido: what were you useing?
<Oloughlin75> !dvd | DarkShinigami
<ubotu> DarkShinigami: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<MrUnagi> !dvd | DarkShinigami
<Daisuke_Ido> gnome
<Oloughlin75> i win =)
<MrUnagi> ew why Daisuke_Ido
<Oloughlin75> i liked fluxbox a lot but im too lazy to set it all up
<Daisuke_Ido> MrUnagi: because desktop environment is a personal choice and i happen to like gnome.  is that good enough?
<MrUnagi> um ok calm down killer
<Oloughlin75> !find fluxbox
<ubotu> Found: fluxbox
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, i would have been mean :)
<MrUnagi> gnome isnt functional or even nice looking
<Oloughlin75> gnome is very functional
<MrUnagi> not compared to kde
<MrUnagi> one of my major gripes with it is you couldnt sort by anything but name
<MrUnagi> .................why?
<MrUnagi> on the desktop that is
<flipstar> MrUnagi: you'll adapt it if you run it for a longer time
<Oloughlin75> who uses icons on their desktop?!
<MrUnagi> its all i ran
<flipstar> i do
<MrUnagi> i started on ubuntu, resisted kde for a LONG time
<MrUnagi> because the default config is ugly =)
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: i agree!
<Oloughlin75> it is in every kde distro... all are fat gray bars
<MrUnagi> but i move the bar to the top and make it about 30 pixels and im good
<MrUnagi> it was the zoom icon effect thing that i liked
<MrUnagi> but i seemed to have lost that
<MrUnagi> at least on the quick launcher and that makes me sad
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  you made it more gnomelike
<sd32> i dont like how you cant resize ythe taskbar in kde 4
<MrUnagi> um i guess
<Alethes> heh, my kde is very gnome-like
<Oloughlin75> sd32: you can in its config file
<MrUnagi> you could also say its more osxish
<sd32> ohh
<Daisuke_Ido> MrUnagi: not exactly, since kde has a desktop menu bar that mimics OSX :)
<Oloughlin75> sd32: i forget exactly what it is buts its something like ~/.plasma/ or /.kde
<Daisuke_Ido> which i played with
<Daisuke_Ido> for five minutes
<MrUnagi> so does gnome
<sd32> Oloughlin75: how do you get to that? right clicking dosent work
<MrUnagi> we arent talking about that dock
<Daisuke_Ido> and then i opened firefox and realized it wasn't even a remotely smart menubar
<Oloughlin75> sd32: its a text file
<sd32> Oloughlin75: ohh
<DarkShinigami> Oloughlin75: Thanks. That did it. I had to run the install-css.sh file
<Oloughlin75> :)
<sd32> cause 3.5.* is just a right click.. easy
<Oloughlin75> sd32: kde4 isnt complete yet
<Oloughlin75> sd32: GUI config will come in time, and the taskbar really isnt necessary
<MrUnagi> i dont get it man
<MrUnagi> the zoom thingy doesnt do it on the live cd either
<sd32> Oloughlin75: they shouldnt have released it in my opinion..till it was done
<MrUnagi> maybe its a kubuntu-desktop thing
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: did you enable mouseover effects?
<MrUnagi> where do u do that
<Oloughlin75> sd32: its functional enough, and its stable enough
<sd32> true
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: configure panel -> appearence
<MrUnagi> it says its enabled
<sd32> Oloughlin75: we agree to dissagree :-)
<Oloughlin75> sd32: its more meant to mess around in, see whats coming
<sd32> Oloughlin75: then it should still be in beta
<Oloughlin75> it isnt buggy
<MrUnagi> does anyone know what im talking about when i say the zoom fade thingy with the quicklauncher
<sd32> its not buggy, just not complete
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: ive only seen something like that in KDE4... compiz may have something like it though
<Oloughlin75> sd32: its complete enough to be used
<MrUnagi> it wasnt compiz
<Oloughlin75> beryl?
<sd32> lol. ok ok
<MrUnagi> it wasnt anything like that it would do it even when i had compositing turned off
<Oloughlin75> sd32: you just want it to be easier ;)
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: i have no idea
<MrUnagi> Oloughlin75: ok you know when you click on an icon in dolphin how it zooms and fades as it loads?
<sd32> Oloughlin75: yeah.. ya got me..lol dont we all..;-)
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: umm, no, lol
<MrUnagi> .....
<MrUnagi> does it only do it for me?
<Oloughlin75> mine brightens when i have mouse over, but it doesnt zoom when i click
<MrUnagi> what does it do
<sd32> Oloughlin75: why dont you want it to be easier?
<Oloughlin75> nothing, goes to whatever i clicked on
<Oloughlin75> sd32: im not using it, am i? :)
<MrUnagi> i swear to god tihs computer randomly removes programs
<sd32> Oloughlin75: didn't know :-/
<Oloughlin75> lol
<Roey> hi
<MrUnagi> do icons not zoom for anyone when you click them>
<Oloughlin75> sd32: taskbar really isnt needed if they added a keep widgets on top of other windows
<flipstar> MrUnagi: of corse they do
<Roey> Gnash folks says their software shows Youtube fine; will this work into Hardy Heron?"
<Roey> thanks
<Oloughlin75> sd32: the widgets are nice because you can arrange your desktop however you want
<MrUnagi> flipstar: does that not happen for you when you click them on your quicklauncher?
<pushax> can someone tell me the default place the Maildir is?
<sd32> Oloughlin75: plus that scroling k menu  is horrible
<flipstar> MrUnagi: no
<Oloughlin75> Roey: last time i use gnash it was hit or miss if its show video
<Roey> right
<Roey> when was that?  THe Gnash folks are sort of adamant that it works
<Oloughlin75> it should work in hardy though
<Roey> hrm
<Roey> ok
<Oloughlin75> as well as it does in gusty :)
<Roey> :(
<MrUnagi> what was that command to see uid again?
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Oloughlin75> sd32: i just wish it didnt sae were you last opened it -- i dont often open the same thing many times
<Oloughlin75> sd32: its annoying to go back several levels to get to a different application type
<flipstar> ..talking about kde4..?
<Oloughlin75> flipstar: yep
<Roey> Oloughlin75:  <bjacques> it's planned to be released next week
<Roey> Oloughlin75:  (this is a #gnash dev)
<Oloughlin75> Roey: what?
<Roey> says that they're releasing their youtube-ready version next week
<sd32> Oloughlin75: im talking about the click scrolling aspect  of it and having to click to go backwards
<Oloughlin75> Roey: lol -- hit or miss like i said ;)
<Roey> :)
<Roey> alright
<Roey> here'sa weird problem
<kenneth> hello all
<Oloughlin75> sd32: you want it to scroll down when the mouse is near the bottom?
<Roey> does this axismapping look OK to you:  http://rafb.net/p/P9Xx5J93.html
<kenneth> can someone tell me where to find emc channel ?
<Roey> Oloughlin75:  My scrollwheel scrolls vertically instead of horizontally and I can't seem to change it
<Oloughlin75> Roey: i cant exactly help you, sorry
<Oloughlin75> <-- is still new
<Roey> ahh :)
<Roey> ok
<sd32> Oloughlin75: no, when you have to click several  times to get to a program then when you want to get back to the main k menu you have to click on the edge of the panel to go back to the main panel
<MrUnagi> when is hddvd going to die =(
<Oloughlin75> sd32: thats what i was complaining about lol
<Roey> I thought blu-ray is bad because it's yet-another-sony de-facto standard
<sd32> then were on the same page..lol
<flipstar> blueray is technically better
<Roey> sure
<Dr_willis> I consider blue ray bad. because its the movie companies wanting me to yet rebuy AGAIn all my movies.. :)
<Oloughlin75> flipstar: more DRM and more expensive, also
<Roey> but so was betamax
<Roey> drm is why I stayed away from DVD drives too
<MrUnagi> Dr_willis: and hddvd is good because....
<Roey> and I stilldon't have one
<MrUnagi> Roey: i dont consider the jump from vhs to dvd to be the same as dvd to bluray
<Roey> so the only way to really get HD content off of these bluray players is to connect them to an HDCP-capable TV?
<Roey> MrUnagi:  due to the drm, yes?
<Dr_willis> MrUnagi,  i dident say it was good.
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: it only matters to me on a huge huge tv... dvds look fine on a 50 inch to me
<Dr_willis> I consider the whole blueray/hd stuff just the companies wanting more $$$ from the public.
<Roey> hey Dr_willis  :)
<MrUnagi> Oloughlin75: you and my mom would get along
<Roey> lol
<MrUnagi> Dr_willis: are you saying you dont see a big difference?
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: :/
<Dr_willis> I dont plan on buying any for a very long time
<Dr_willis> MrUnagi,  I dont. :) but then again im not a big movie addict.
<MrUnagi> <---------computer animator
<MrUnagi> i guess it comes with the tradew
<flipstar> Dr_willis: me too but its step forwards :)
<Dr_willis> MrUnagi,  and i find it hard to justify HD for my anime. :)
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: enjoy the movie, and stop searching for errors :)
<MrUnagi>  Dr_willis anime would look awesome in HD
<flipstar> about 10x more data to save on blueray instead of dvd
<MrUnagi> Oloughlin75: yo uhave NO idea =)
<Dr_willis> MrUnagi,  IF it was actually using the better res. :)  My Bugs Bunny Cartoons are not.
<Dr_willis> Then again. i donthave a HD/Big Tv any more.
<Roey> what does it matter when in a couple of years 32gb SD cards will be standard :P
<MrUnagi> Roey: i cant wait
<Daisuke_Ido> -years +months
<Roey> MrUnagi:  you mean for those cheap SD cards that everyone seems to have missed the point about?
<Roey> MrUnagi:  I wonder why the Industry hasn't shifted to selling software on SD cards.
<Dr_willis> Most of my portable gizmos cant handle the 4gb sd cards. :(
<flipstar> ssd hard drives will come first i guess
<Oloughlin75> Roey: because its way to easy to redistribute
<Daisuke_Ido> Oloughlin75: and a CD isn't?
<Dragnslcr> flipstar- SSD hard drives are already available
<Roey> Oloughlin75:  you can incorporate drm very easily into a chip onboard the sd card...
<MrUnagi> Dragnslcr: they just now started
<DarkShinigami> MrUnagi: I've been wanting to do some computer animation for some time. What are you using in Kubuntu to do so?
<Daisuke_Ido> Roey: and that's also why it's a bad idea
<Roey> MrUnagi:  what started
<Daisuke_Ido> MrUnagi: yeah, over a year ago
<Roey> Daisuke_Ido:  from whose point of view, users or distributors
<flipstar> yes Dragonatha but not for the masses..
<Daisuke_Ido> Roey: users
<MrUnagi> DarkShinigami: maya is my tool of trade
<Roey> Daisuke_Ido:  you think bluray is any better?
<MrUnagi> er
<MrUnagi> tool of preference
<DarkShinigami> :)
<Roey> Daisuke_Ido:  at least its' not yet-another-new-technology
<Roey> requiring big expensive lasers
<Roey> and a $500 reader.
<Daisuke_Ido> Roey: i don't get into the format war discussions.  dvd works for me, and i couldn't possibly care less
<Roey> k.
<Dr_willis> I would be overjoyed if the DVD-Dual Layer disks got afforable.
<MrUnagi> you people that arent impressed by high def are just like when they came out with color tv
<Dr_willis> and afforeable is NOT 10x the cost of a normal blank dvd. :)
<Dr_willis> actually they are down to like 5x now i think.
<flipstar> you cant even compare HD to dvd ..the quality is just amazing!
<Daisuke_Ido> MrUnagi: no, we're reasonable and don't blow a load over every new gadget.  i have a 37" hdtv that dvds look GREAT on, i see no reason to repurchase my entire library of dvds (500+) on another format
<MrUnagi> thank u flipstar
<Daisuke_Ido> the quality is in your head
<Roey> http://boardreader.com/t/Hardware_Forum_196613/Flash_Drive_to_replace_Blu_Ray_and_HD_DV_30007.html
<MrUnagi> um
<MrUnagi> youre nuts
<Daisuke_Ido> no, i'm sane, YOU'RE nuts.
<MrUnagi> Daisuke_Ido: are you on a laptop?
<Daisuke_Ido> no.
<MrUnagi> lcd monitor?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<DarkShinigami> MrUnagi: Is Maya compatible with Kubuntu? Is it in the repos?
<MrUnagi> whats the resolution
<flipstar> Daisuke_Ido: on a 15"tft yes..maybe
<Daisuke_Ido> 1280x1024
<MrUnagi> DarkShinigami: its 6 grand and not free
<flipstar> but when it comes to a bigger screen you see the difference
<MrUnagi> Daisuke_Ido: do you run your resolution at 800 x 600
<Daisuke_Ido> MrUnagi: upscaling.
<MrUnagi> why not........theres no difference in the quality
<MrUnagi> run it at 800 x 600, save the life of the monitor
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, but there is, and what you're suggesting is substantially different
<MrUnagi> it is no different
 * DarkShinigami goes off to rob a bank for 6 grand... plus tax...
<MrUnagi> dvd-roms have upscaled for years
<MrUnagi> there are obvious artifacts
<Daisuke_Ido> running at a non-native resolution != scaling to the proper resolution
<Daisuke_Ido> really?
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't see them
<Daisuke_Ido> again, this is a CHOICE, don't push yours on me, i don't care.
<Oloughlin75> Daisuke_Ido: you not LOOKING for them
<MrUnagi> Daisuke_ido.................running a dvd full screen on anything above 640 x 480 IS the same thing
<MrUnagi> as non-native
<Daisuke_Ido> Oloughlin75: oh, of course!  i actually want to watch my movies rather than pick apart every little detail that may or may not be all in my head!
<MrUnagi> assume that im looking for them
<Daisuke_Ido> i assume you have too much time on your hands
<Daisuke_Ido>  /EOD
<MrUnagi> doesnt change the fact that dvd players can process all they want to, it doesnt match HD
<DarkShinigami> MrUnagi: Is Maya compatible with Kubuntu?
 * MrUnagi wonders how many people that 'dont see the difference' download the higher resolution video
<Daisuke_Ido> so.  now that the argument is over, anyone have any problems actually related to the channel?
<MrUnagi> DarkShinigami: technically
<MrUnagi> no
<DarkShinigami> WINE?
<MrUnagi> no
<MrUnagi> NO!~
<flipstar> Daisuke_Ido: its a whole different level of pleasure to be able to see this details
<MrUnagi> do NOT run 3d software with wine
<DarkShinigami> ok
<MrUnagi> search ubuntuforums.org
<MrUnagi> howto install maya
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm sorry, i don't see how it's that great.  now, discussion OVER.
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: have you used blender?
<MrUnagi> its an involved process, linux native maya is in rpm
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want to keep talking about it, go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<MrUnagi> Oloughlin75: cant stand it
<MrUnagi> Daisuke_Ido: must have the last word
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: its bad?
<MrUnagi> i wouldnt say that, but i cant stand the camera
<MrUnagi> i dunno if it can be changed or not, but at my present lifestyle i dont have time to learn it
<MrUnagi> the camera stays in orthographic no matter how you move it
<Oloughlin75> lol
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: im tempted to try it out.. the only modeling iv done has been in autocad
<MrUnagi> thats cool
<MrUnagi> im not really a modeller
<MrUnagi> more of an animator/compositor/effects
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: just push around the models?
<Oloughlin75> :)
<MrUnagi> yeeeea exactly what i do =)
<MrUnagi> www.animatedanimator.com
<Daisuke_Ido> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<MrUnagi> !whiner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whiner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !attitude
<Oloughlin75> Daisuke_Ido: the channels been OT for more than an hour
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nosrednaekim> doesn'tmean they SHOULD be
<Daisuke_Ido> Oloughlin75: it shouldn't be, so take it to -offtopic
<Oloughlin75> We all should go :)
<MrUnagi> yea!
<flipstar> okay i will start
<DarkShinigami> MrUnagi: What do you suggest for frame-by-frame animation? I have many of my old drawings that I want to turn into animation. I don't have the equipment that I had back in school.
<MrUnagi> flash......
<MrUnagi> might run ok in wine
<DarkShinigami> MrUnagi: I have scanned my multiple images and am ready to put them into frame animation.
<thechris> amited gifs?  or mjpeg?
<thechris> (or mpeg without P/B frames)
<DarkShinigami> thechris: gif, avi... final format doesn't really matter much to me.
 * Daisuke_Ido looks
<Daisuke_Ido> this still isn't the offtopic channel...
<DarkShinigami> I want to know of an app which runs in Kubuntu that can help with creating the animation for the images I have.
<DarkShinigami> The images are jpg and I want to convert to animation.
<nosrednaekim> DarkShinigami» Gimp
<nosrednaekim> turn them into a GIF
<DarkShinigami> nosrednaekim: Gimp does animation?
<nosrednaekim> I think so.
<thechris> oh, why is it that when i tab complete /med[tab], i get /media/cdrom0, even though I have a /media/box dir
<nosrednaekim> thechris» it doesn'tjust end at media?
<thechris> nope
<nosrednaekim> wierd.
<thechris> i have to backspace and type in the b[tab]
<stdin> thechris: because you typed "mount" first
<thechris> oh, so its taking that from fstab?
<stdin> yep
<nosrednaekim> zsh?
<thechris> ok, that makes sense.
<thechris> its kubuntu default
<stdin> nosrednaekim: bash_completion
<nosrednaekim> wow... how do you turn that on?
<stdin> it should be by default
<stdin> as long as you have bash-completion installed
<stdin> or just add "if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then . /etc/bash_completion; fi" to your ~/.bashrc
<nosrednaekim> ok
<regeya_> whee
<Oloughlin75> woo
<regeya> yay
<MrUnagi> offtopic!!!
<regeya> ...
<MrUnagi> just wait........daisy duke will yell at you
<MrUnagi> :D
<regeya> daisy...oh, heh.
<regeya> Daisuke I assume
<stdin> no, it's me who will "tell you off"
<regeya> how bout that KDE4!!!
 * regeya saves himself...
<MrUnagi> its incompelte!
<MrUnagi> incomplete even
<regeya> yes, we seem to be killing the thread of conversation...
<regeya> such as it is
<Oloughlin75> regeya: KDE4 is nice :)
<bioss> hello
<MrUnagi> i think that when i run kde4 and i have an app crash it shatters to pieces its going to scare the crap out of me
<regeya> the second something relevant comes up, rest assured I will shut up (unless I have something insightful to interject)
<Oloughlin75> MrUnagi: explosions!
<regeya> mmm...desktops with pyro
<stdin> how about this, KDE4 support in #kubuntu-kde4, Kubuntu support in here, anything else in #kubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else that's not here
<nosrednaekim> hey biossdid you get your sound fixed?
<bioss> no sound on internal speakears on a hp dv6000 but the sound is coming out on headphone
<bioss> no
<MrUnagi> i have a dv6000t
<MrUnagi> anyone know why pcm is off by default?
<MrUnagi> how do i change that
<Oloughlin75> whats pcm?
<MrUnagi> audio
<MrUnagi> !pcm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Oloughlin75> what card?
<MrUnagi> interesting
<MrUnagi> hrm
<regeya> Oloughlin75: roughly, sound, unless you're interested to know that that's Pulse Code Modulation
<sd32> are there any kde 4 downgrade coupons..lol
<bioss> i tried the web from <teekteen> but didnt work
<Oloughlin75> regeya: what card are you trying to set up?
<Oloughlin75> regeya: in hd audio?
<Oloughlin75> intel*
<MrUnagi> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bioss> hd intel
<Oloughlin75> !hdaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<regeya> Oloughlin75: I'm not, but I thought I'd interject...cripes, I just can't make anyone happy. :<
<bioss> yes
<Oloughlin75> uhh whats the tag
<Oloughlin75> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bioss> yes
<Oloughlin75> that!
<stdin> !msgthebot > Oloughlin75  /msg the bot when you don't know
<Oloughlin75> didnt know you -could- message the bot
<MrUnagi> now you know
<MrUnagi> what exactly is pcm
<nosrednaekim> MrUnagi»itd kinda like a "master" channel usually
<regeya> and if you want the bot to tell someone in particular, you do it like this:  !intelhda | Oloughlin75
<Oloughlin75> i know regeya :)
<MrUnagi> any idea why it is turned down by defualt for me nosrednaekim
<regeya> oh sorry
<bioss> already tried all of the page
 * regeya apparently continues the trend of alienating everyone in the channel
<Oloughlin75> :)
<bioss> any good tutorials for ruby
<regeya> careful--that's not kde-specific
<MrUnagi> is that off topic?
<MrUnagi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<MrUnagi> better trigger it just in case
<stdin> ruby? yes it is offtopic
<regeya> but bioss, yes, take a look at ruby-lang.org.  and avoid getting the pragmatic programmers book.
<Oloughlin75> the learn how to program poorly books, regeya?
<regeya> stdin: if someone were to ask how to set up rails by installing the packages from the repos, would that be on-topic or is this channel very specifically only about kde packages from the default install or just kde...is there a set of official guidelines?  see, I would think that IntelHDA would be offtopic since that's a kernel issue, and could be resolved in #ubuntu, but I could be totally wrong.
<regeya> Oloughlin75: indeed.  btw, there are qt and kde bindings for ruby, and I'm told they're quite fun to work with.
<Dragnslcr> regeya- sound issues could also be settings in KMix
<oneeyedelf1> anyone here use 64bit kubuntu with a 8600gt, I can't get the accelerated drivers to work
<stdin> regeya: read the topic, Kubuntu support includes installing packages in Kubuntu, but not learning a scripting language
<regeya> stdin: ah, but scripting language education could be a setup issue as well...granted, ruby's a stretch, but...you're right, of course. :-)
 * regeya goes off to read the faq and will now stfu
<stdin> also, do not use acronyms like stfu, at all
<stdin> !guidelines | you should read this
<ubotu> you should read this: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<regeya> ...
 * regeya raises his right hand and solemnly swears to not diss himself again in this channel...y'know, screw this, this is getting way too close to #debian, though the lack of kickban is nice...good NIGHT.
<regeya> knowing full well I am a volunteer, I bid you a good day, night, or whateer it is in your area.  cheers.
<Oloughlin75> have a nice night regeya
<ross> does anyone know of a panel that spans two monitors in kde4?
 * stdin points ross to #kubuntu-kde4 and #kde for KDE4 questions
<ross> stdin: thank you
<bioss> how do i verified that my modem is enable?
<stdin> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<bioss> thanks
<gangadjinn> anybody like to help me abit with a diskproblem?? Seem to be unable to mount my disks... and it annoys me...
<Oloughlin75> gangadjinn: whats the error?
<Oloughlin75> gangadjinn: right click the drive, and uncheck mount as user
<gangadjinn> Mount is denied because NTFS seem to be in use...
<Oloughlin75> :/ nvm
<Oloughlin75> does amarok support album art for ipods?
<gangadjinn> where can I get eyecandy for kde4??
<Oloughlin75> gangadjinn: under system settings -> appearence?
<sd32> gangadjinn: www.kde-look.org
<gangadjinn> was thinking if there where any other sites...
<Oloughlin75> gangadjinn: you mean artwork?
<Oloughlin75> www.art4linux.org is alright
<Oloughlin75> but if you want backgrounds and such, www.deviantart.com is by far the best
<Oloughlin75> doesnt have themes and stuff though
<gangadjinn> just looking for something to make my screen less ehm... blue... and maybe some widgets........ testing the KDE4
<Oloughlin75> gangadjinn: it comes with some pretty good background IMO
<bioss> how do i turn on my modem it seems that if i dont turn on the modem the integrated speakears of the dv600 are working i dont know if it is install since i just installed kubuntu
<gangadjinn> yupp... not bad... but just looking whats there already,,, just to have a peek really:D
<bioss> dv6000
<Oloughlin75> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Dragnslcr> Sound and modem not working at the same time makes me think of IRQ conflicts
<Dragnslcr> But I don't think those have actually existed for about 10 years
<Oloughlin75> lol
<bioss> no that i have broadband but if i dont turn on the modem sound dosnt come out of the integrated speakears of the laptop
<bioss> thats whats there telling me
<Oloughlin75> bioss: what sound card?
<bioss> hda intel and it also says conexant on the audio tab
<bioss> i have sound on the headphones
<Dragnslcr> If the headphones work but the speakers don't, I'd guess that you have a channel muted in KMix or alsamixer
<bioss> already check everithing is ok there
<julio_Vzla> hola disculpen
<bioss> hola julio
<julio_Vzla> cual es el link para entrar al servidor en español
<julio_Vzla> ?
<Oloughlin75> !intelhdaudio | bioss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelhdaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gangadjinn> and quick queation... is there anyy frontend for mounting images these days... Or do we have to stay to writing??
<bioss> yes
<julio_Vzla> bioss necesito la ayuda de alguien q maneje muy bn esta plataforma
<bioss> no se mucho pero dime
<julio_Vzla> descargue el limewire para esta plataforma
<julio_Vzla> pero lo tengo en un archivo zip
<julio_Vzla> y a lo q lo abro solo me salen unas carpetas
<julio_Vzla> y no lo ejecuta
<julio_Vzla> ni me aparecen un icono para utilizarlo
<bioss> busca el adep package manager i busca zip y ya o usa ark
<bioss> cual esta en utilities
<julio_Vzla> ark
<julio_Vzla> pero lo abro con eso y solo me abre las carpetas pero no lo ejecuta
<hydrogen> !es | julio_Vzla
<ubotu> julio_Vzla: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<julio_Vzla> lo q sucede es q nunca habia trabajado con este sistema operativo
<neul> hi yall
<bioss> que quieres ejecutar ? si es exe no podras exepto en wine
<mjponce> no hay mucha gente que participe en kubuntu-es
<mjponce> por eso es que entran a este foro ubotu
<Oloughlin75> mjponce: nadie habla español aquí, por favor, vaya al soportivo del #kubuntu-es
<mjponce> i know about that rule.
<neul> may I ask, what is the media player I can use for wmv files
<bioss> codecs
<neul> it's called "kvc" or something like that
<bioss> there kaffaine works fine and mplayer
<sd32> neul: vlc is good  to
<mjponce> mi name is "nadie" Oloughlin
<neul> vlc
<mjponce> my name is "nadie" Oloughlin
<neul> thanx sd32
<Oloughlin75> neul: youll need w32codecs from !medibuntu to play wma in any player
<sd32> neul: yw
<bioss> theres the ticket!! codecs
<bioss> search for automatix2 is really cool
<neul> sd32 if u r a girl, you get a kiss, thanx
<sd32> neul: male...thanks anyway
<sd32> :-)
<Oloughlin75> NO AUTOMATIX
<neul> np
<Oloughlin75> !automatix | bioss
<ubotu> bioss: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<mjponce> XD neul
<neul> yes?
<sd32> lol
<mjponce> some girls use neutral nicks
<mjponce> for no show gender
<neul> that's a wise decision
<bioss> thanx read the article
<bioss> out bye to all !! see tomorrow
<neul> i was just asking advice mj
<neul> :)
<mjponce> bye bioss
<mjponce> yes ?
<kickz> Hi all
<kickz> what i need to play divx files in Kubungtu
<kickz> Kubuntu
<sd32> lol kubungtu
<kickz> Lights off here, sorry.
<sd32> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neul> whee! I got it mj
<neul> ty
<neul> I almost came :)
<mjponce> kickz, open your eyes =)
<prince_jammys> kung-fu-tu
<baudthief> is there an app for KDE that can display CPU temp, on a graph preferrably?
<stdin> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<intelikey> !karumba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karumba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sd32> Error: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto: SyntaxError: Parse error at line 2
<prince_jammys> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<prince_jammys> !info conky  | baudthief
<ubotu> baudthief: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<baudthief> prince_jammys: doesnt have CPU temp anywhere ;\
<prince_jammys> baudthief: i thought it did
<prince_jammys> baudthief: from a screenshot i saw.  i don't have it installed
<baudthief> installed it, no CPU temp for some reason ;\
<baudthief> come to think of it, prett much all apps I've tried will show everything but cpu temp!
<prince_jammys> baudthief: i saw this http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<mjponce> bye o/
<baudthief> hmm maybe I need to restart or something
<baudthief> (after installing the lm-sensors package)
<baudthief> unusual... but woth a shot
<intelikey> baudthief    heh.
<intelikey> no he didn't need to restart.   why do people think that way ?
<intelikey> never mind.  i know why.
<sd32> intelikey: dont forget reinstalling also
<intelikey> yeah. i know    just a shame that the mindset has been so skewed by M$
<Oloughlin75> intelikey: yep
<dushara> Anyone got IIIMF working?
<sd32> is there an irc for the eee pc yet?
<sd32> guess not yet because the lack of much of a repository
<sigma_1234> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<jblack007> is that for me?
<sigma_1234> nope
<jblack007> cos this is my first time here
<jblack007> u mind if i can ask you how to go abt my way here?
<jblack007> <help>
<jblack007> !
<intelikey> !welcome | jblack007
<ubotu> jblack007: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<intelikey> !ask | jblack007
<ubotu> jblack007: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<intelikey> !help | jblack007
<ubotu> jblack007: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jblack007> thanks man
<intelikey> welcome
<intelikey> !topic | jblack007 one more.
<ubotu> jblack007 one more.: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sivaji> i want to rename all the *.JPG to * jgp in /image dir  is it possible to do this with script
<intelikey> for Q in /image dir/*.jpg ;do mv "$Q" "`echo "$Q" | tr '.' ' '`" ;done
<sivaji> intelikey thanks i will try
<intelikey> errr actually that may fail with spaces in the names.
<intelikey> try this one.  echo "/image dir/*.jpg"  | while read Q ;do mv "$Q" "`echo "$Q" | tr '.' ' '`" ;done
<jblack007> how can i get the command list in this IRC?
<intelikey> /help
<sivaji> intelikey its not working
<NickPresta> alternatively, I came up with this: for x in *.JPG; do small=`echo $x | tr 'JPG' 'jpg'`; mv $x $small; done
<NickPresta> I'm not sure if mine does what you want. It worked in my test case.
<sivaji> NickPresta intelikey thanks a lot
<sivaji> it works now
<intelikey> NickPresta that only works in the same dir.
<NickPresta> intelikey, indeed. It isn't recursive.
<NickPresta> You could try this: http://www.linuxweblog.com/node/306
<intelikey> NickPresta no i mean you have to be in the dir  i.e.  pwd only.      echo /image\ dir/*.jpg | while read Q ;do mv "$Q" "`echo "$Q" | tr '.' ' '`" ;done
<skar> hi, i'm running konsole and it runs sh->dash instead of bash, is there a way to tell konsole to run bash from now on?
<intelikey> i just checked that,   it will work ^
<intelikey> skar change the symlink
<intelikey>  /bin/sh is only a symlink  you can point it at any posix compliant shell
<NickPresta> intelikey, oh. `for x in /image/*.JPG; do small=`echo $x | tr 'JPG' 'jpg'`; mv $x $small; done` works for me when called from a different dir
<intelikey> not with spaces in the name NickPresta
<skar> intelikey: well, even then the prompt line is "sh-3.2#", while for another user's login its "root@runner:~#", how do i get the user@host:cwd type of prompt?
<intelikey> have to quote your vars.
<intelikey> skar that has nothing to do with shell    that the prompt   is that all you are interested in ?     export PS1="what ever you want here"
<NickPresta> intelikey, yes, I forgot :)
<NickPresta> intelikey, oh well. It's late and I'm tired. That's my excuse anyways
<intelikey> and a good one it is. :)
<skar> intelikey: hmm i wonder why one user has this prompt, while another doesn't?!?!
<NickPresta> heh. I think I'm going to sleep. 0100 here. Goodnight all.
<intelikey> skar ~/.profile ~/.bash_bashrc ~/.bash_profile ~/.bashrc  /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc /etc/bashrc and /etc/passwd   can all affect that.
<skar> intelikey: thanks, am looking into that area :)
<intelikey> shalom NickPresta
<intelikey> skar you should check the last first.   if the shell is the same they should start reding the other files the same.
<intelikey> if not they wont.
<intelikey> that sentance no verb.
<intelikey> ???
<skar> intelikey: wow /etc/passwd was the problem, changed the shell to /bin/bash and it fixed the problem
<intelikey> you're welcome.
<draik> How do I remove the loading splash screen?
<dthacker-work> Hi, I'm trying to mount an external USB HD.   After I tell kubuntu to open device in new window, nothing happens, how can I troubleshoot and mount?
<glimbo> goto system settings then splash screen and then select none
<draik> glimbo: I want to remove it.
<glimbo> oh sorry
<glimbo> lol
<draik> I know its in the /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I forgot what needs to be added.
<pushax> has Kubuntu got Openwall built into its kernel?
<intelikey> draik nosplash
<draik> intelikey: Thank you
<draik> Wasn't there something about the frame buffer?
<dthacker-work> ok, I told kubuntu to handle umounted external devices with konq:  now I get this error: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<intelikey> draik if you want to prevent fbcon from hosing your consoles   vga={normal|0x0f05|0x0f04} <any of those "should" do that.
<intelikey> all i'll see for the next several minutes is  [17188526.728000] Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 817
<intelikey> [17188528.304000] Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 818
<dthacker-work> offers intelikey his condolences. "it was a good drive"
<intelikey> still is.   bad disk.
<draik> I'm getting 960.0 kB/s (average) of a transfer rate from my external hdd to my laptop. Does this seem right?
<pawan_> what is kde 4
<dthacker-work> hmmm, this is a well known error.  wonder if it was fixed in gutsy.   I'll try the gutsy laptop.
<dthacker-work> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<intelikey> i tried to pull a image off cd with dd and forgot that it had that stupid propritary anti-copying holes burned in it....
<dthacker-work> Is that how MS keeps me from backing up my Age of Empires CD?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> "bastards"
<dthacker-work> frack: gutsy has same error.  Boo!   off to the forums
<draik> Should a 38GB file transfer take 12 hours?
<intelikey> depends on the interface.  but generally   no.
<draik> External HDD to laptop.
<mrunagi> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<draik> via USB
<intelikey> usb1.0 or 2.x ?
<draik> 2
<intelikey> more like 2 hours max   best i can tell
<draik> :(
<intelikey> so 10x what you're getting.
<pawan_> hi
<pawan_> how to change resolution
<intelikey> !fixrez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> !fixres
<intelikey> that seems to be what i meant
<draik> Seems about right
<draik> intelikey: I'm getting a transfer rate of about 960.0 kB/s
<bobby> does anyone know why i get a
<pawan_> i want to cahnge to 1024by 768
<draik> Range is from 940 to 981 kB/s    :(
<bobby> "ghosting" around the menus? i'm using compiz, and it displays this garbage between the menu and the shadow
<draik> !fixres | pawan_
<ubotu> pawan_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<draik> !compiz | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mrunagi> compiz is buggy with kde
<intelikey> draik http://www.usb.org/about/usb_nomenclature
<pawan_> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<pawan_> [sudo] password for pawan:
<pawan_>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/gdm {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload}
<liranh> hi to all
<liranh> any one can help me with some tech prob - or maybe reffer me to the right channel to discuss it ?
<intelikey> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<draik> How sad, I don't even get a meg per second on the rate.
<draik> woohoo, I just reached 2%
<liranh> i'm trying to install wine on Kubuntu 7.10 and i get this error line - Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<intelikey> draik yeah makes me think that something is not configured/enabled/supported correctly there.
<liranh> after that i get another line  - Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<draik> intelikey: Where should I begin to look?
<intelikey> draik dmesg prolly
<pushax> has anyone got their address list in firefox to sort by visit date?
<intelikey> draik from there maybe hdparm ?   not sure.
<intelikey> liranh sudo apt-get install wine
<liranh> i didt that
<liranh> did*
<intelikey> !wine | liranh
<ubotu> liranh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<intelikey> also #wine-hq i think is the official channel for wine     or maybe no dasn just #winehq i don't recall
<liranh> another n00b Q : how do i change/add channel ?
<draik> intelikey: Thanks for your help. I work tomorrow morning. I might let the transfer start in the morning while I'm off to work.
<intelikey> /join #channel_of_your_choice
<synaptik> liranh-- you might also need to install wine-config
<liranh> i think my prob goes far from that - i get a messege that says i need to check my $DISPLAY
<intelikey> draik yeah on things that take 'for ever and a day' i normally appoint them a time when i'm not there.
<synaptik> oh i see. did not read that closely. :)
<intelikey> liranh if you stated correctly "<liranh> i'm trying to install wine on Kubuntu 7.10 and i get this error"  sudo apt-get install wine should "NOT" need to open any window.
<liranh> i entered thta line before i tried to run the winecfg command and it was ok
<intelikey> errr unless you call it from k's quick launch  'alt+f2'  then it would..
<jeffobazoni> hello?
<jeffobazoni> hey, do any of you guys think the Qt theme is ugly?
<intelikey> ok  trying to install != trying to configure.    two entirely different things.   and yes winecfg will need to open a window.
<liranh> well i typed it again (the apt-get line) and got this messege : wine is already the newest version.
<intelikey> liranh are you trying this from within xorg or not ?
<liranh> i dont know whats xorg is (well i kinda know but i didnt touch it yet)
 * jeffobazoni is asking a question, dude
<intelikey> jeffobazoni never seen it personally
<jeffobazoni> you know, the Kubuntu button theme thing
<intelikey> !xorg | liranh
<jeffobazoni> and Kwin
<ubotu> liranh: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jeffobazoni> nobody?
<intelikey> jeffobazoni no actually i don't.
<jeffobazoni> is this not the Kubuntu channel?
<intelikey> jeffobazoni yes.  does that require everyone to use kde ?
<intelikey> :)
<jeffobazoni> no...
<bobby> haha
<bobby> it's been said i'm not patient
<intelikey> bobby did you ask something ?
<bobby> not today no :)
<intelikey> claydoh:   referance to liranh ?
<intelikey> oh ^
<bobby> well i did, but didnt realize i couldnt ask compiz questions here... they're not too chatty over there though.
<intelikey> claydoh:  referance to liranh ?
<intelikey> oh,
<intelikey> i can't figure out why if i type oh, and then other text it completes to claydoh: but if just   oh,  it doesn't.
<bobby> reference to jeffobazoni if you're talking to me.
<intelikey> well you can ask compiz questions here.  but you are not very likely to get them answered here.
<intelikey> yeah i was.     didn't notice that he dropped out at the same time as the guy i was talking to     err the other guy i was talking to ...
<chee> I'm trying to add a program to the Kmenu. I want one button to run 2 programs at once, whats the command for that? ./dynamips & ./gns3 ?
<bobby> ok well i guess i'll try again. I'm finding on the right and bottom sides of menus there's a bit of "garbage" or "ghosting" around it, between the menu and shadow. I wanted to know how to get rid of that.
<intelikey> chee that will background the first and run the second;  yes.
<GSF1200S> chee: what programs scripts are you trying to run
<GSF1200S> you can connect bash commands with &&
<chee> I want to run 2 programs, dynamips and gns3 together at same time
<intelikey> GSF1200S that would be sequential and conditional
<GSF1200S> yeah
<intelikey> chee yes background the first and call the second
<GSF1200S> i didnt realize that.. :)
<intelikey> sequential non-conditional would be   blah ; blah    sequential conditional  blah && blah2   and  blah || blah2   the first runs blah2 only if blah ends with exit code 0 the second only if it doesn't     and   blah & blah2   will run blah in the background and blah2 in the forground
<chee> thats too many steps
<chee> er. maybe not
<chee> but i just needed to know what goes in the 'command' part of the shortcut
<intelikey> that's four desctiprions of your options.
<chee> but i got the answer and it works. thanks
 * chee thinks intelikey is smart
<intelikey> echo oh & { sleep 3 ; echo boo ; } && { sleep 2 ; ls ; } || echo ooops     <<< uses them all.
<loslalfos> intelikey: i already know what you wrote above. what i'd like to know if it's possible to make if ... then ... else ... via command line alone...
<intelikey>                   ^           see
<chee> my last question for the night is how can i config interfaces so they stay that way after reboot? ifconfig eth0 192.168.8.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up - goes away after reboot
<intelikey> more usable example#   grep -q PS1 ~/.profile && echo yes || echo no
<intelikey> chee put the static addressing in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<chee> good thanks a lot intelikey
<intelikey> welcome
<intelikey> loslalfos it is also possable to use the "if blah ;then blah ;else blah ;fi" statement  yes...    but  "blah && blah || blah" is shorter
<butch> hi I need help on mounting a ntfs disk
<intelikey> !ntfs | butch
<butch> fdisk -l doesnt work
<ubotu> butch: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<intelikey> sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> or cat /proc/partitions
<butch> duh had to use sudo
<butch> <---dummy
<butch> lol
<butch> thx intelli
<intelikey> actually you shouldn't have to.  but the ubuntu use of udev permissions does make it so that you often do have to.
<intelikey> they even had /dev/null only writable by root at one point
 * intelikey considers that a bug.
<butch> ok I need to install ntfs3g
<butch> agreed
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<butch> iu just apt-get
<intelikey> yep
<butch> cat /proc/filesystems   doesnt show ntfs
<butch> ??
<intelikey> cat /proc/partitions
<butch> Setting ntfs-3g suid root with group fuse...done
<butch> Users from 'fuse' group can now mount NTFS volume.
<intelikey> partitions not filesystems   /proc/filesystems shows what fs's are currently supported through modules inserted into the kernel
<loslalfos> intelikey: thank you! have been away for a few minutes...
<intelikey> on the cat command ^
<intelikey> loslalfos welcome
<liranh> well i'm back
<loslalfos> intelikey: i was just wondering about this "issue" because the other day somebody else was very convinced that there is no "else" way on the command line. what can i say...
<liranh> my previous prob still exist
<intelikey> loslalfos tell them to test this# if grep -q PS1 ~/.profile ;then echo "ps1 set in ~/.profile" ;else echo "no ps1 not set in ~/.profile" ;fi
<intelikey> by default PS1 is not set in your user profile  but it can be set there. with an export PS1='something' dirrective
<intelikey> liranh are you trying this from within xorg or not ?
<liranh> anyone can tell me whats $DISPLAY means ?
<intelikey> yep means nothing until it's set
<liranh> no - i didnt touched the xorg.conf file
<intelikey> that's not what i'm asking.
<intelikey> are you running xorg ?
<intelikey> is xorg running ?
<butch> thx intelli drive is working
<liranh> how do i check if its running ?
<intelikey> liranh sorry. i can't help you.
<liranh> its ok - thanks for trying. i know that my almost 0 knowledge in linux is making it hard to help me
<intelikey> maybe someone with a more "pointy clicky thingy" mentality can.
<intelikey> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> <ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. <<< i.e.  the "pointy clicky thingy"    if you use "pointy clicky thingy"  then xorg is running.
<intelikey> if you type command for all that you do,  and there is no "window (tm)" on your screen,  then chances are that it's not inside of xorg.
<slop> i have a problem: adept notifier keeps telling me i have an update.  when i get the update, it says update complete, but the adept notifier is still there. when i click it again, it gets the same update, then tells me its complete...and the process continues. NOTE: i've already done 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<liranh> well i'm writing to you from within my PC that runs Kubuntu - and if you mean that "poity clicky thingy" is the GUI then yea its running
<intelikey> if you move the mouse around and, there is not a visable mouse pointer on the screen.   then it's likely not inside of xorg.     or if there is one but it is a large white block the size of "all" other charictors on the screen,  then it's probably not inside of xorg.     anything else   then just say "yes"
<intelikey> ok it is withing xorg that you are typing the command and recieving the error message.    good.  now i can move to the next step.
<liranh> ok i think i got it now - yea i'm in xorg
<intelikey> type in the konsole inside of xorg this command and tell me what it says back to you#     echo 1$DISPLAY
<intelikey> konsole == the terminal emulator that looks like the "dos prompt (tm) screen" in that other os
<liranh> it gives back - 1
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> tyep in this#   export DISPLAY=':0' ; winecfg
<intelikey> type ^
<liranh> gives me the same error
<intelikey> display the error message here
<intelikey> you can "left click highlight" and "middle click paste"
<liranh> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<liranh> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded
<liranh> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<liranh> sorry there another line
<liranh> Xlib: No protocol specified
<intelikey> liranh ok that's not the same error message.    you were getting "$DISPLAY not set"
<intelikey> liranh is that on kde4 by any chance ?
<liranh> no - its on kde
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> are you in a second instance of kde ?    i.e. used the switch users option ?
<liranh> i dont think so - i've restarted the machine several time so i guess not
<liranh> but at the first time i entered this PC there was another user logged on
<intelikey> you can press# alt+ctrl+f7   to find out.   if it changes anything then "yes" if not then "no"   and if it changes anything then    alt+ctrl+f8   to switch back  or f9 depending on how many sub servers deep you ar
<liranh> when i pressed ctrl+alt+F7 - nothing happend, when i pressed with F8 it changed the screen
<intelikey> another way to test. type in this#   export DISPLAY=':0.1' ; winecfg
<liranh> when i typed "export DISPLAY=':0.1' ; winecfg" - i got this : Xlib: connection to ":0.1" refused by server
<liranh> Xlib: No protocol specified
<intelikey> liranh yes what you found with   ctrl+alt+f8   was probably the leftover bootup messages in tty8    ubuntu linux has 6 login consoles (tty[1-6]) and one grapthical server in tty7  avtive by default   and you can activate up to 255 of them.
<liranh> well how do i close all of them ? - hardreset maybe ?
<intelikey> liranh one other thing i want you to check, type in#   ps aux | grep -v grep | grep ':0'
<liranh> i got alot of output from that
<intelikey> liranh you don't want to.    if you even need to fix xorg because it wont run how will you do that without a tty ?   and they are not permiscuos
<intelikey> liranh don't show us.
<liranh> ok - so what should i look for in that output ?
<intelikey> anyone else around that might know why he's getting a connection error....
<intelikey> oh wait.
<intelikey> i know why
<intelikey> you are in a "root" shell
<intelikey> exit
<liranh> ok
<werner_> hi
<liranh> i'm out of root
<intelikey> you can't connect form another user.
<intelikey> now run the     winecfg
<intelikey> or even      sudo winecfg      if you need too.
<liranh> OMG !!!!!!!!!! - its working
<liranh> you are one hell of a guy
<westy> is this support for ps3 kubuntu too?
<liranh> or gal - whatever
<liranh> like i said i'm just a beginner and that is definently a n00b error
<intelikey> westy if anyone here can help you with it they probably will.
<liranh> and to think i spend like 2 hours on that
<intelikey> liranh yeah it was almost so "obvious" that i over looked it.
<author> hrm hi everyone.  third time ive installed kubuntu 7.10 (or so i thought).  things are going swimmingly finally but when i use adept to try to update it says a package (the updated kernel) would break the system; it cancels the update but says theres a version upgrade available.  now dist-upgrade.py has *zero* activity, and the version upgrade is stalled at Installing the upgrades: 0%.  second time this has happened.  any ideas on
<author> how to bypass this?  (for the record, the CD *is* kubuntu 7.10, the version to upgrade to is 7.10, and my ubuntu 7.10 works flawlessly)
<westy> okay the question i have is i just downloaded the kubuntu gutsy gibbon and at the kboot i hit enter and it shows this---get memory ranges1 modified cmdline:root=label=/ file=/cdrom/preseed/kubuntu.seed quiet -- and it shows disconnect on all usb drives and dergistered on all drives also
<westy> and it just sits there and does nothing
<liranh> well thanks for all the help - i'm off to subottage my system ;)
<liranh> bye
<author> peace, liranh
<westy> i had gentoo on there but really like kubuntu but looks like i have to go back to gentoo
<westy> unless there's an explanation why i have a bugged copy
<westy> if its bugged in the first place
<intelikey> author i think if you check the forums that's a known and well documented bug.
<author> doi thank you...sry O:-)
<intelikey> westy sounds like it can't find it's own butt with both hands...
<westy> hmm what would be the cause of that?
<intelikey> i mean the cd's initramfs can't find the cd
<westy> lol
<westy> thats retarted
<westy> so in other words the official cd of kubuntu is broken in other words
<westy> thats for ps3 i mean
<westy> not for pc
<author> intelikey: afraid i didnt see any threads though im sure im missing it, but running it from console (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) and working fine so far.  better get off this app before it updates :-P
<author> ty for your help, have a good day/night
<intelikey> yeah i'd say that pretty well sums is up.    it's not easy to make an initramfs that will fit into ram at boot time and can do all things for all people
<vijay> hi every1
<westy> well damnit that sux
<intelikey> last time i checked the initramfs was like 6g compressed
<westy> god
<intelikey> westy could a net install work for you ?
<intelikey> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vijay> can any 1 tell me "how to disable data compression in cdma modem" ?
<westy> this is a couple more things out of that boot thing
<westy> ps3-ohci-driver sb_06 remove state 1
<loslalfos> intelikey: i'd like to do an install on an old computer which can only boot via diskettes. i'd like to do a netinstall like debian provides...
<westy> usb usb4: usb disconnect, address 1
<intelikey> loslalfos have a look at the page ubotu mentioned ^
<loslalfos> intelikey: of course not. i'm unable to stretch time yet. ;)
<westy> then shows ps3-ehci-driver sb_03 and 04 and 05 usb bus 1 deregisterd
<westy> just thought i'd post that maybe someone had the same problem i having.. might try another cd but thats a BIG DAMN MIGHT lol
<studente> hi aòll
<studente> hi all*
<loslalfos> but the pages i read so far where about old versions of ubuntu. maybe i should rephrase it to: i wish there were an *officially* supported netinstall for ubuntu like debian has. ;)
<loslalfos> like debian has=like debian has for debian :D
<westy> how old your computer los?
<intelikey> loslalfos that's why i pointed at the link ^
<dhq> mounting "aufs on union failed": no such device
<westy> what you could do is maybe a sshd on another distro
<westy> and do net install that way
<westy> if that works on ubuntu
<loslalfos> intelikey: yeah, i should stop complaining and start reading, right? ;)
<jesse> Hello.
<westy> hey jesse
<HTML-insane> Lo there.
<jesse> Does anyone here know Compiz-fusion well... with Kubuntu?
<HTML-insane> I got Compiz Fusion working on Feisty yesterday...
<jesse> Because I can't seem to get it to work.
<HTML-insane> How convenient.
<jesse> I'm on Gutsy.
<HTML-insane> Ah, well that might be the problem...
<jesse> I'm a little Linux-tarded.
<HTML-insane> I couldn't get it to work on Gutsy.
<HTML-insane> Just google, "Compiz gutsy" and look round.
<jesse> I just reinstalled Kubuntu for the third time because I screwed something up trying to run Compiz.
<HTML-insane> Oh, and if the menubars don't show, you should type into the, "run" dialogue: "kde-window-decorator", or if you have it, "emerald --replace".
<westy> http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/upgrade_to_ubuntu_gutsy_with_compizfusion/
<westy> try that
<jesse> Yeah, but I have a habit of doing something wrong and then I can't type anything into the run dialog.
<HTML-insane> Ah, I see what you mean...
<HTML-insane> well, try the link. It might be better then what I can tell you, which is go to Feisty.
<jesse> And then I go to restart, and I type in my log-in, and the desktop doesn't load.
<jesse> That's why I had to reinstall. lol
<jesse> Because I couldn't get in.
<jesse> I really need to get a separate laptop to run Linux on.
<jesse> I have a feeling I'm going to eventually do something that'll screw up my Windows side, too.
<westy> thats easy just dont screw nothing up and dont touch that partiton
<westy> lol
<jesse> lol
<jesse> Wait. This is an off topic room?  I just looked at the top of my Konversation window.
<jesse> :facepalm:
<HTML-insane> All I see is, "#kubuntu".
<jesse> Oh.
<jesse> Nevermind.
<westy> even if you do screw it up 9 times out of 10 its something easy to fix if you screw up the windows partition ie:defrag before partition is a must
<jesse> That appears to be a link bar.
<westy> unless you wipe it out lol
<HTML-insane> Ew, I used to have a windowz partition...
<westy> its more like winblowz
<intelikey> i used to have a partition
<jesse> The reinstalling Kubuntu doesn't bother me all that much.  It's the fact that unetbootin doesn't store a copy of the iso it used for the previous installation.
<jesse> But, at least it isn't Wubi.
<jesse> I couldn't stand Wubi.
<westy> i have to have a winblowz partition cuz the ol' lade dont know how to use linux gentoo
<westy> lol
<westy> so i have vmware installed for here
<westy> bla good thing i have 4gigs of memory
<westy> lmao
<westy> for her**
<jesse> What exactly is wmware?  Does it install Linux for real or does it install a virtual Linux like Wubi does?
<HTML-insane> I think it's a virtual machine.
<westy> yeah
<jesse> Blech.
<HTML-insane> Anyway, you can make restore points in the command line...
<westy> either used on winddows or linux or mac
<HTML-insane> Let me check.
<westy> its emulated off of a ibm computer i belieive
<intelikey> westy my mother was 60 when she got her first computer.   it had win98 on it.   i installed mdk9.0 when it came out and switched her over.   she never has complained about it.
<westy> damn
<westy> thats crazy
<westy> lol
<jesse> As far as I know, what I use installs a non-virtual Linux.
<jesse> It does partitions.
<author> hi all.  fully updated system, latest stable, just installed and updated.  try to mount my windoze drives to access my mp3s and get hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000.  open systemsettings, go to user admin, click Administrator Mode..., put in my password and it returns without putting me in admin mode.  close, run sudo systemsettings, add "disk" to my user's permissions.  i even *restart* my comp.  same hal error.
<author> any ideas on either the problem with admin mode or the hal drive access permission?
<pushax> lamer quesiton.   how do you install a .KIT file?  I downlaoded password gorilla and it's in a kit form for linux.
<intelikey> author known bug,  known fix.
<author> gah im sorry again.  ill find the url itself but what *site* should i look at?
<author> myself*
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<HTML-insane> Yeah, to stop from having to reinstall every time you muck up, got to the directory, "/etc/X11" (the X is a capital!)
<jesse> Wait. What exactly do I do?
<jesse> With the X11?
<jesse> Is there a command or something?
<HTML-insane> Yes.
<HTML-insane> In the command line, type, "cd /etc/X11".
<jesse> Seriously?  It's that simple?
<HTML-insane> Yes.
<jesse> Holy crap.
<HTML-insane> The command line is really easy.
<jesse> :facepalm:
<intelikey> jesse  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  is the command to reconfigure your xserver
<HTML-insane> "cd" for, "change directory".
<jesse> No. I meant is that all I really have to do to fix the problem.
<jesse> I know what cd means.
<HTML-insane> Oh, no.
<HTML-insane> Not finished yet.
<HTML-insane> When you're in that directory, type, "cp ./xorg.conf ./xorg.conf1"
<westy> thats will save a backup for you
<HTML-insane> Then, whenever the GUI doesn't load, you can go to /etc/X11 in the command line and type, "cp ./xorg.conf1 ./xorg.conf"
<intelikey> jesse  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  is the command to reconfigure your xserver <<< if you can remember that command you can always fix your xserver.    using the "vesa" driver when prompted will get you a working xorg on almost all hardware.
<HTML-insane> It's like a windows restore point that you can access in the command line.
 * intelikey was finnished in one command.
<jesse> That is so fucking simply brilliant.
<jesse> Oops. Sorry for the language.
<westy> lmao
<jesse> lol
<HTML-insane> :p
<jesse> I mean, come one.  That makes total and complete sense.
<jesse> come on*
<HTML-insane> Exactly.
<HTML-insane> That's what you're given the command line for. :p
<intelikey> HTML-insane you do realize that specifying the path would work in one command.   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup   <<<< backup   restore >>>> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> just a thought.
<jesse> Wait. One more question.  When you type change the path, does the original path remain as a file? Does ./xorg.conf remain there?
<HTML-insane> Yeah, I realise that, but for the people that can't be bothered remembering the directories, or otherwise like to use midnight commander...
<intelikey> if you cp (cp == copy) it does.  if you mv (mv == move) it doesn't
 * intelikey uses mc !
<intelikey> :)
<HTML-insane> There you go then :p
<intelikey> what newB'z need to learn is tab-completion
<intelikey> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Agent_bob> intelikey is dead.    long live intelikey!
<jesse> Okay.... So... the command "cd /etc/X11 cp ./xorg.conf ./xorg.conf1" should be done BEFORE I mess with compiz.  And then if I screw up, I just log into Failsafe mode and enter "cd /etc/X11 cp ./xorg.conf1 ./xorg.conf"
<author> intelikey: regarding the admin mode button on systemsettings, im seeing one bug report with no real solution.  yes, i can run it from console with sudo but seriously i need a solution, not a workaround!
<jesse> Right?
<author> mmk intelikey appears to be gone...might anyone else be able to assist me with either issue?  :(
<Agent_bob> author i'm sorry.  maybe i misread you eariler.   thought you were asking about the bug with bug in the update manager. showing updates when there are none.   "now dist-upgrade.py has *zero* activity, and the version upgrade is stalled at Installing the upgrades: 0%."
<author> i worked around that by running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from konsole
<Agent_bob> ok then i don't recall pointing you at another bug report ???
<author> you didnt, you said known bug known fix i think
<author> regarding the admin mode button
<intelikey> that was about the update manager
<intelikey> sorry for any confusion.
<author> ugh, ok.  im sorry if i was unclear.  shall we start over?
<intelikey> lets
<author> hehe
<author> ok sec to type
<dthacker-work> I need more coffee
<intelikey> "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000."  <<<   i think that's a known bug too.  but i could be wrong about it.     seems like it's something to do with not being in the right group or something.
<intelikey> i don't use hal so i have not the foggiest
<dthacker-work> intelikey: I installed ntfs-config, then I did a force mount at the command line.  Not pretty, but effective
<author> thats what i thought too - i added myself to the "disk" group, which was teh only existing one i saw that seemed relevant other than hal-daemon which i assume is incorrect (or is it?) and it had no effect
<intelikey> hal-daemon is probably it
<ubuntu> mmm se puede hablar en español aqui?
<dthacker-work> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<author> but but but....  i assumed that was regarding controlling the hal daemon.  gah!
<intelikey> but but but... maybe it's reguarding what hald controls insted
<author> hehe
<author> oh DUH disk is for floppy disks...aka linux 101
<author> i forgot cuz i havent used a floppy drive on linux in a LONG time :-P
<intelikey> is it disk   or disks ?
<author> disk :-P
<intelikey> vely intelesting
<author> call it the demise of linux but there should be a way to add comments in /etc/groups (is that it?) that can be interpreted as tooltips :-P
<dthacker-work> author: is this an external disk?
<author> dthacker-work: nope, internal sata-ii
<author> ...that windows thinks is removable
<intelikey> dthacker-work it's the   hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000   error
<dthacker-work> do you know the device?
<author>  /dev/sda, im trying to access...erm i dont know the partition number, i can check if you liek
<dthacker-work> yes, I had that earlier tonight in different circumstances
<ubuntu> Nobody answer in the other 2 channels, the spanish ones, maybe its because they are sleeping, anyway, i need some help, im new in GNU/linux
<cafka> i am trying to mount /dev/sda7 but i get this.. mount: can't find /dev/sda7 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab??
<ubuntu> im trying to install in my machine
<author> cafka you must specify where to mount it to
<author> mkdir ~/sda7; sudo mount /dev/sda7 ~/sda7
<intelikey> cafka   sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<ubuntu> ooops
<author> erm that wont work thatll mount it to a non-existent dir in /root :-P
<dthacker-work> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601210   is a hal thread
<intelikey> ubuntu continue.
<intelikey> author actually no.  that will work.
<intelikey> author the tild is expanded by the shell before sudo ever sees it
<author> intelikey: good point, though i would bet theres a shell out there that wont replace it until after the sudo :-P
<ubuntu> ok i have a little trouble setting up the partitions because i dont know anything about it just know that i reserved a space (with no partitioning) to install linux but i dont know what kind and space of partition to make
<author> intelikey: its "better" to put the dir in /media or /mnt anyway, i just always forget about 'em
<intelikey> author it's like using this to fix ownership problems#  sudo chown -R $USER $HOME
<author> intelikey: wow, thats either lazy or brilliant, depending on your view.  :-P
<intelikey> that's a generic that should always work
<dthacker-work> lazy *is* brilliant.   Larry Wall says so.
<author> probably help if i knew who that was
<dthacker-work> The author of perl
<author> btw the admin mode button is mysteriously working i *think*
<intelikey> lazy works harder to keep from working than diligent does working
<author> ah.  nice ^.^ i know richard stallman and linus torvalds, thats about it
<author> true
<intelikey> dthacker-work perl  </gag>
<dthacker-work> perl is just one thing on my trusty utility belt.    and I should get back on topic.
<intelikey> ubuntu linux needs about 4+ gig of unpartitioned space to install     the installer (ubiquity)  will help you set it up when the time comes.
<intelikey> dthacker-work oh come on,  stay OT for a while.  we have a little fun around here while the ops sleep.
<author> erm the thread says the workaround for the hal issue is to add policykit to the system.  im not seeing policykit in adept, and i even *feels smart for a very very tired person* enabled third-party repos and fetched updates (community/unsupported repos were already on)
<ubuntu> ok, thanks im going to see what happens
<intelikey> !find policykit
<ubotu> Package/file policykit does not exist in gutsy
<author> ouch
<intelikey> the bot isn't finding it either.
<author> so i saw :-P
<intelikey> !find policykit dapper
<pinepain> hi, what is comand name to show kde settings dialog
<ubotu> Package/file policykit does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> pinepain kcontrol
<pinepain> intelikey thx
<author> ah it appears that it may not have been debianized yet
<dthacker-work> author: halfway through that thread there is a tip on opening Dolphin, selecting media and the unclicking mount as usr
<author> from some random forums: "
<author> Is there any
<author>  information on when policykit is going to be debianised?
<author> im sorry for the 3 line post, it really shouldnt have put in newlines there....
<dthacker-work> that got me halfway there (external drive, mind you) and then I used the "force command" to mount the drive successfully
<intelikey> being ineteral  i'd just setup fstab to mount it.
<author> i was hoping to find a way to mount it as intended, rather than change my settings to adapt to a broken system
<andy> :(
<dthacker-work> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/newdisk -o force
<intelikey> and cut hal completely out of the loop
<andy> any one know how to fix the mplayer firefox plugin?
<pinepain> who know how to disable automount dialog
<intelikey> author using fstab is not adapting to a broken system.  it's using the linux (not the ubuntu) way
<author> i dont want to automount it, and id be fine typing sudo mount /dev/... but if its this silly ill go back to my ubuntu (gnome) where, even though its gnome not kde it *works*
<dthacker-work> andy: what is wrong with your firefox mplayer plugin?
<author> im not gonna take steps backward, i want to use kde and not gnome (and dont tell me i should install kde on my ubuntu, i dont want gnome installed *period*)
<intelikey> you dont have to automount it   just because it's in fstab     sheesh
<author> hehe
<dthacker-work> go author go!  can I get a witness!
<intelikey> ^5
<author> dthacker-work: rofl im not trying to be confrontational :-P
<ubuntu> me again, still with the same problem, i have enought space to install kubuntu linux but i have several hard disks so when in the install tutorial im trying to install kubuntu, there is some part when i have to choose where i want to install it
<andy> dthacker-work: it doesnt work at all it used to actually try and work you would see the mplayer logo and controlls but wouldn't play anything but now after i messed with it can't even see controlls any more
<intelikey> preaching at the choir author     say on@
<ubuntu> so i select manual mode because none of the other methods works for me
<dthacker-work> author:  I'm with you.  I'm Gnome free!
<author> intelikey: lol ok.  so whats the solution, barring taking any steps backward?  cuz i know how to work in the command line perfectly well, im plenty comfortable there, but i still like graphics, d...arn... it!  (dono the obscenity policy, better safe than sorry)
<ubuntu> but when i select the manual mode, i dont know in my free (non partitioned) space what to do so if you can help me making the right partitioning i will apreciate alot
<dthacker-work> andy: can you uninstall the plugin and re-install it?
<author> dthacker-work: nothin against gnome, i know a lot of people who like it and its a great system, but im a kde guy whos been denied kde for long enough!
<andy> dthacker-work: i tried that nothing changes
<intelikey> ubuntu   you select "make new"   ext3  file system
<pinepain> any one know how to disable autorun dialog?
<intelikey> ubuntu select that as the / (root) file system
<dthacker-work> pinepain: the dialog box appears when you do what?  Put in a CD?
<ubuntu> ok in this ext3 file system partition i select all the free space?
<intelikey> author i don't have x installed here.
<dthacker-work> andy: If reversing your change doesn't work, then it's Google time.  I haven't used that plugin....
<intelikey> ubuntu you might want to leave about 512 meg  for a swap partition
<ubuntu> ok
<author> intelikey: i would *hate* that - this isnt a work computer, this is my home computer!  i like linux  (primarily) for two things when im at home: window snapping/controls and eye candy.  ^.^
<andy> it was googling that made it worse dthacker-work
<intelikey> ubuntu is it a laptop ?
<pinepain> dthacker-work, yupp, when i connect any removable storage device
<author> fun stuff, i unchecked that mount as user box and it still didnt work.  *sigh*
<intelikey> author i'm not much on eyecandy.   couldn't care less about it.
<ubuntu> nope its a desktop
<ubuntu> a normal pc im bad at english sorry
<intelikey> ubuntu ok then you probably wont be wanting to "hybernate" the system   so 512 meg of swap should be plenty no matter how little/much ram you have.
<ubuntu> ok great
<author> ok, i need to get some sleep so i can hopefully talk to someone in sweden before she goes to bed.  take it easy everyone.  its sad but i think i may end up going back to gnome yet again....
<intelikey> author that's the spirit....
<author> have a good ...whatever it is for you guys
<author> hehehe
<author> cya
<intelikey> k
<author> thx for your help
<dthacker-work> pinepain.  System-Settings-->Notifications--->Storage Media Notifications.
<andy> where are the firefox plugins kept?
<intelikey> i do actually have one box with xorg {gnome|kde|xfce4|blackbox|fluxbox|twm} installed on it.   i just never seem to use it for anything.
<dthacker-work> old skool!
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> andy probably either /usr/share/firefox/*   or /usr/lib/firefox/*
<andy> thanks
<dthacker-work> andy: don't know.  Only use a few.
<intelikey> i didn't like firefox much better than i liked sun(tm) products
<pinepain> dthacker-work, and how to disable for all media type
<ubuntu> Ok im creating the ext3 partition this are the settings that im putting i hope they are ok  here it is: type for the new partition: primary partition size 51364 megabytes Location for the new partiton (i selected none of the 2 options) Use as: ext3  Mount point (i cant select any option but i think that here i write "/root" im right)?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> use   /
<intelikey> not   /root
<ubuntu> oh ok
<intelikey> and seeing that you have 51g  it might be to your advantage to devide that into 6g / and 45g /home
<intelikey> or 10g /   and 41g /home
<dthacker-work> pinepain: hmmmm.  The delete button doesn't seem to be active on those.
<dthacker-work> pinepain: I guess I don't have a quick answer.
<ubuntu> mmm i dont know but you seem to know more than me so that its what im going to do
<TimS> How can i list all the USB devices attached to my computer?
<intelikey> the reason i mention using a seperate /home file system   is that you can in the feuture reinstall without losing the data in /home  but you can not easily do so with the data in /
<intelikey> @ubuntu ^
<twosouls82> TimS: lsusb
<ubuntu> ooh ok now i get it
<TimS> ubuntu: It would be more likely that you would use just /
<dthacker-work> pinepain: About disabling the "notification window" try:
<dthacker-work> kcontrol / peripherals / storage media ; select unmounted removable media; select "do nothing" and click on "toggle as auto action
<ubuntu> that 6 or 10 Gb are the ones for instaling the Kubuntu system
<dthacker-work> pinepain: ymmv
<intelikey> ubuntu yes indeed,     and the other is only a sujestion.   you can set it up as seems good to you.   but you must have one / file system of at least 4g  for things to work correctly
<intelikey> 4+ gig /
<ubuntu> and in this case i still have to create the 512 swap partition right?
<intelikey> could be 400g /    but does need to be at least 4g
<dthacker-work> Ok, time for me to schlep home.  Good localtime all.
<ubuntu> yeah, no problem it will be 10 Gb
<intelikey> ubuntu yes still an extended swap of about 512m
<intelikey> 1g if you want more room
<TimS> Okay, I have a usb deviced plugged in at Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0fce:e031, how can I find its tty?
<ubuntu> ok
<pinepain> dthacker-work, actually it is too kludge way, it must be easy, some conf file. but thx, anyway =)
<ubuntu> im gonna create all the partitions
<intelikey> but you will probably never use it all.     i don't even have a swap space.
<intelikey> still talking about swap  ^
<dthacker-work> pinepain:  ask at launchpad.
<dthacker-work> I need a chicken taco.  later.
<intelikey> good $localtime dthacker
<ubuntu> the data partition in the mount point option i write "/home"?
<pinepain> is there any blacklist in kopete for icq users?
<ubuntu> and in the swap partition, the same mount point option what i write?
<intelikey> ubuntu in the swap you make the file system type swap and no mount point
<ubuntu> ok perfect
<ubuntu> its all done im going to proceed with the installation
<pinepain> hi, is there any kind of blacklist in kopete for icq protocol?
<TimS> Oh dear. I tryed to mount something and its gone wrong, I now tried to remove the directory it was supposed to mount in as I don't need it and its having trouble.
<TimS> Oh dear. I think somethings wrong. What should I do.
<intelikey> TimS where did you mount it ?
<TimS>  /home/tim/se
<intelikey> sudo umount /home/tim/se
<TimS> sudo umount /home/tim/se
<TimS> umount: /home/tim/se: device is busy
<intelikey> TimS ok close the konqueror or konsole that is looking at it and try again
<TimS> The device I mounted was 1-6 as that showed up when i plugged in my usb device and tried dmesg
<TimS> It is closed.
<intelikey> show me the mount command you issued ?
<TimS> I used a program to mount symbian file systems so it was p3nfsd
<intelikey> oh.
<blaze> how can I run an application visible on all virtual desktops from terminal? is it possible?
<intelikey> use the program to umount it
<TimS> and just used the options for /dev/1-6 and the mount point of /home/tim/se
<TimS> My kicker has crashed. doh.
<TimS> It has no unmount command
<intelikey> blaze probably.  but i don't konw how.
<intelikey> hehhe  /dev/1-6   lol  oooops.
<TimS> Is that bad?
<TimS> Im guessing yes :P
<intelikey> not really.   just go the windows way,   reboot.
<MGalaxy> hi, I use compiz-fusion. Now, I have to click only and only on a window's TitleBar to active it, the windows wont be activated when I click on the other place of the window. Any solution?
 * intelikey can't believe he really typed that....   
<TimS> can I do a hard reboot intelikey or should I do it via the terminal.
<TimS> The kicker has crashed so I can't do it the normal way :P
<intelikey> TimS try sudo init 6
<Lynoure> blaze: why from the terminal? Is setting it in kde settings to start by default on all desktops an ok way? (you only need to set it once)
<intelikey> i still can't believe i just told someone to reboot....
 * intelikey is going bonnkers.  and should just leave.
<blaze> Lynoure » this app is awn :)
<hola> samene can help me o cofigure mey webcam
<Lynoure> blaze: sorry, don't know what app being an awn means...
<TimS> Where did intelikey go!
<TimS> I wanted to tell him that i loved him
<Lynoure> blaze: oh, avant-window-navigator?  Never tried it, claims to be for gnome...
<TimS> I have used it on KDE before.
<blaze> yep
<Lynoure> blaze: still, if it needs to be on all desktop, kde:s window rules might still help. Tried them and they did not?
<blaze> ok, I'll try
<hola> samene can help me o cofigure mey webcam
<jves> Hello, I  just changed to Kubuntu from Fista. Got everything working, only when I play movies in VLC they freeze evey few seconds for a short time...
<jves> Anyone any experience with this?
<TimS> jves: Does it happen in any other media player?
<Lynoure> blaze: let me know if it worked
<ubuntu> well it installed already im going to reebot
<ubuntu> thanks alot inteliked for your patience
<jves> In Kaffeine I didn't get anything visible at all....
<TimS> !codecs
<TimS> You need the correct media codecs.
<TimS> VLC comes with them, but its better to install the proper ones.
<emilsedgh> maybe thats the graphic cards problem
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emilsedgh> i had such problems a few years ago, that was because of misconfigurations and bad drivers of video cards
<hola> samene can help me o cofigure mey webcam
<jves> I use the restricted Nvidia driver with a Nvidia 7900 Go 256Mb card....
<blaze> Lynoure » yes, it works, tx
<TimS> Freenode is not very nice. He kicks me when I am down.
<vitjoc> Ппрмвет всем
<pag> !ru | vitjoc
<ubotu> vitjoc: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vitjoc> Привіт всім
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<lordrayden> hi all
<lordrayden> anyone knows a good cd ripper for kubuntu? I don't feel like experimenting right now :)
<lordrayden> i'm running v 7.10 now
<MilhousePunkRock> Since enabling TwinView with nvidia-settings, I experience unreproduceable hard-freezes of my system, I assume that's xserver-related... My xorg.conf now holds 3 monitor, device and screens sections, the first seems to be the old single-screen one and the other two for the seperate screens... Someone mind looking at it? http://pastebin.ca/914944
<MilhousePunkRock> lordrayden: I use KAudioCreator and am satisfied with it...
<MilhousePunkRock> lordrayden: Else, kio-slaves will do you the job too
<lordrayden> tnx, I got it, I'll give them a try
<lordrayden> i used k3b till now and it's taking 2 long
<MilhousePunkRock> lordrayden: Easiest is opening the audio cd in konqueror and copying the mp3 folder where you want it to be
<MilhousePunkRock> lordrayden: You'll still need cdparanoia and lame, if I am not mistaken
<lordrayden> what about the quality? I want to listen good tracks :)
<lordrayden> what do u use, if u use any?
<MilhousePunkRock> lordrayden: I use 192 kbit CBR, that's good enough for me to listen to on the PC and my portable player...
<lordrayden> *which?
<lordrayden> k, that's what i was askin for
<sivaji> i was trying to boot from livecd kubuntu , i can see the progessbar starts and then  everything goes blank nothing happens
<lordrayden> sivaji, U have an option to install text mode, did u try it?
<Duzchip> Hi everyone. I've just got my mobile modem to connect on my kubuntu 7.10 -computer but it doesn't seem to wanna use the ppp0 connection
<Duzchip> I can see its connected but i cant use the connection
<Duzchip> How do i pick which interface to use?
<demon4areson> hi i'm having a problem i istalled kubuntu and while i was try to get updates yesterday my machine completly froze
<demon4areson> at first my bf thought it was a if you dont move your mouse in x time setting but i cant find one
<demon4areson> now he thins it may dslke my hardware again
<demon4areson> dislike*
<weedar> Does anyone know if there's a new power manager for kde4 like the one in kde3 that shows batterystatus and cpu speed?
<weedar> If not, what's the name of the old one :)
<tdn> My sound volume is much lower after upgrading to Kubuntu 7.10! I have tried adjusting the volume in both alsamixer, aumix, kmix, etc, but none of it helps. How do I fix this? I do not even know how to investigate this problem any further.
<harmental> hey guys...since i upgraded to kde 3.5.9 im experiencing two SERIOUS issues: 1) the kded process is taking up tp 40% of my proc and 2) kubuntu does no longuer recognize any of my usb drives.....
<harmental> i need help truly asap....
<harmental> google didnt help either...
<siofwolves> tdn, i had the same problem, but alsamixer worked for me.
<shockhead> hey folks
<shockhead> i just realised that if I point konqueror at a sun java calendar (.wcap) then it opens it in an embedded korganizer :-)
<shockhead> nice
<shockhead> anyone any idea how I can just load it as a resource in Kontact?
<shockhead> I found this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kresourcewcap/
<shockhead> but I can't figure out if it's included in kubuntu
<shockhead> sounds like it must have been if it works in konq, but the option's not there in kontact
<Aikurn> maybe konq opens it as a local calendar file
<shockhead> Aikurn: yeah, i tried that in kontact, and it didn't give me any errors, but the calendar was empty
<Aikurn> too bad
<Aikurn> look at the file type properties, wich app is it using to show the embedded part?
<Aikurn> oh, and thanks to you i've just discovered that i can add my contact's birthdays as a resource to my calendar :)
<shockhead> yep, great isn't it :-)
<shockhead> the screenshot on that link showed an extra resource being listed in kontact... :-/
<shockhead> will look at properties
<shockhead> Aikurn: hmmm... i'm not even sure how to check the file's properties... korganiser has completely taken over my konqueror :-)
<Aikurn> lol, don't worry it's not as evil as it looks
<Aikurn> well, KResourcesWCAP doesn't seem hard to compile
<tdn> siofwolves, then what do I do when alsamixer does not help?
<rakan> Hell
<rakan> hello*
<rakan> how come "webmin" is not in kubuntu repo?
<Dr_Willis> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Dr_Willis> its not in the debian repos a any mor eeither
<shockhead> Aikurn: true... I'm doing it now.. Just wondering if it's already packaged away somewhere on my system (or included in kontact)
<Dr_Willis> you could install it from source if ya want
<Aikurn> shockhead: oh, ok
<Dr_Willis> !info ebox
<ubotu> ebox (source: ebox): eBox - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<rakan> thanks
<rakan> will try ebox
<anne_> I feel like a complete idiot asking this, but why does this always echo my error message?
<anne_> http://pastebin.ca/915006
<lukas_> hello??
<lukas_> is there anybody?
<Dr_Willis> lukas_,  301 people here it seems.
<anne_> Don't count on it. I know, though, that etiquette is you ask your question right off the bat.
<re-align> Doesn't mean any of us are paying attention to this chat...
<re-align> We seem to have scared him off... :(
<whitman> anne_, ASOUNDRC=/home/anne/.asoundrc.asoundrc <-- is that line right? Missing a / maybe?
<anne_> whitman: nope, that's what the file is called. .asoundrc.asoundrc
<whitman> ok, just looks odd
<anne_> whitman: I know. I didn't name it, though
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. thats odd.. ive never seen one named that befor
<re-align> Right. I have a fairly recent install of Kubuntu 7.10 and haven't changed much with it (just installed a few packages, mostly games and drivers and such; also updated what I can). I'm now looking to change the theme. Any theme managers I should try, or avoid?
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of kde themes in the repos - not installed by default. Play with them
<Dr_Willis> KDE 'themes' are a bit more complex then windows themes if thats what you are used to.
<anne_> Dr_Willis: might be that you haven't used the convenience macro before - asoundconf set-default-card - it might create that file. .asoundrc refers to it.
<Dr_Willis> willis@kitchen:~$ ls -a .a*
<Dr_Willis> .asoundrc  .asoundrc.asoundconf
<Dr_Willis> somthing is... confused here.. :) You or me..
<tdn> Firefox is using 50% CPU all the time, when it is just idling. I think it is the Flash plugin that is causing problems. How do I fix this? It is extremely annoying on my laptop, because it drains the laptop battery.
<lukas_> you are all a bit confused
<lukas_> :D
<Dr_Willis> lukas_,  we love u 2.
<shockhead> Dr_Willis: yeah, i get that too.. :-(
<anne_> Dr_Willis: y'know, it just might be me.. I think I might have written asoundrc.asoundrc :s
<lukas_> ??????
<Dr_Willis> anne_,  thats what im thinking also. :)
<Dr_Willis> !? :)
<re-align> And then there's my MP3 player, I plug it into the USB port and kubuntu doesn't seem to notice it (or know what to do with it). As for the repos, I'm fairly new to Ubuntu/Kubuntu, so I don't have more than the basic ones that it installs by default, plus one I had to add for my EVDO card (some medibuntu reps as referenced in one of the tuts on the kubuntu forums).
<lukas_> dr willis ,sorry but my english isnt very good
<lukas_> dr willis????
<Dr_Willis> lukas_,  well - i have not noticed you actually asking a question yet. :)
<lukas_> im out of germany so  i can not understand all the things you told me
 * re-align thought English was required learning in German schools these days...
<Dr_Willis> We said to ask a question if you have one.
<Dr_Willis> also theres a german channel
<Dr_Willis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lukas_> real?
<lukas_> i dont no that
<Dr_Willis> Theres Lot of other language channels :)
<lukas_> baut the english chat is a bit funny
<ubunturos> is running dapper drake in 2008 same as running 4.10 in 2006?
<lukas_> yes but i never were on konversation
<lukas_> so i have some little problems
<warren_> bonjour
<warren_> je souhaite passer au wifi pour une raison mais je suis un peu nul
<re-align> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<warren_> cote compatibilité, puis-je acheter nimporte quel routeur wifi?
<warren_> i am sorry
<re-align> bah, guess that one doesn't work...
<re-align> There may be a channel for French speakers, the bot doesn't seem to like me...
<Dr_Willis> Bot was slow to answer. :)
<re-align> Ah, I see it now.
<re-align> Still needing some assistance with my MP3 player. Under Windows it doesn't read like a removable drive, but like a portable media device (i.e. Windows recognizes it as an MP3 player and not a flash drive as it does with some models). Kubuntu doesn't seem to know what to do with it though. It's a Samsung YP-U3.
<Dr_Willis> I just use mine as removeble hard drives.
<Dr_Willis> could be amarok, or some other apps might be able to see it as a special player.  but i rarely use those
<psycose>  hello let's say i  want to start a new GPL project, called "myubuntu" should i ask permition to the ubuntu copyrigth owner because of the same name ? thanks (ubuntu is just an exemple ;-)
<re-align> I'm not even sure how to mount it as a removable drive. I used to mount flash drives under Ubuntu, but that method doesn't seem to be working with this (or maybe it's just been long enough I've forgotten how to do it correctly...).
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Plug it in - and kde should pop up a dialog asking what to do with it.
<Dr_Willis> Or go hard-kore and mount it from the terminal. :)
<Dr_Willis> be sure to unmount befor removing the device
<Dragnslcr> psycose- if the code is GPL, you can fork it however you want. If the name of the project is trademarked, you'll probably have to come up with your own name
<re-align> I plug it in and nothing happens (or at least, nothing seems to happen).
<solaries> hi all
<Dragnslcr> psycose- of course you can ask the trademark owners to use the name, but it's up to them
<solaries> after updating ubuntu I get "GRUB error 18" and it does not boot any more. Any similar incidents?
<Dr_Willis> re-align,  check 'dmesg' output  and the 'removeable media' specail konqueror place.. (whatever its called)
<re-align> It charges though, but that's simply due to the presence of power on the USB bus.
<Dr_Willis> a mp3 player that also charges from the USB port.. thats a nifty feature
<Dragnslcr> Mine does
<Dr_Willis> I got a GBA/DS cable that lets me charge them from USB. :)
<re-align> I've had 2 that do that. They're both flash based, not hard drive.
<psycose> Dragnslcr: thanks where can i find if the named is trademarked ?
<re-align> One was a Sony and it was read as a flash drive by both Windows and Ubuntu. Unfortunately it died.
<Dragnslcr> psycose- the project's website may have a licensing page that says what you can do with the name. Otherwise you'd have to ask someone involved with the project
<re-align> The new one is the Samsung and is read differently for some reason...
<psycose> Dragnslcr: ok thanks
<Dragnslcr> I've had good luck with my Cowon. Only problem I've had is that I can't get Amarok to see it, even though it's supposed to be supported
<metamoo> Can anybody help me get my onboard sound working? I'm stumped. I have no /dev/dsp, shows up in lspci as unknown device. It was working ok in opensuse 10.3
<re-align> Right, here's the relavent dmesg output: http://www.pastebin.org/20879
<psycose> Dragnslcr: so do you the the owner of GCC ?
<swatto> hi all
<swatto> anyone here play Nexuiz?
<re-align> Lemme guess, no one's making sense out of the dmesg output I posted the link to...or maybe everyone's busy...
<sivaji> i have more than 100's of .JPG file , i want to assign name like 1.jpg , 2.jpg ,.... is it possible to do with script
<Dr_Willis> sivaji,  yes it is.
<Dr_Willis> :0
<Dr_Willis> :)
<sivaji> Dr_Willis how
<epsilorn> hi! i'm trying to install latest alsa drivers but i've got this problem during Debuild :install: cannot stat `include/sound/*.h': No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> sorry only one  q./ per day. :)
<epsilorn> have you gto some clues?
<Dr_Willis> sivaji,  heh - there are some gui renamer tools. Or  write a script that uses mv, or other tools
<re-align> Any way to list connected USB devices? lusb doesn't seem to work.
<re-align> Aside, of course, from dmesg...
<Dr_Willis> !find rename
<ubotu> Found: kdeaddons-kfile-plugins, gprename, gwenrename, krename, mp3rename (and 3 others)
<Dr_Willis> sivaji,  i tend to use a tool called 'qmv' thats in some find name tool package.
<sivaji> Dr_Willis ok
<Dr_Willis> theres a windows tool called 'bulk rename utility' that i like. :) it runs with wine.
<chartoin> can someone direct me to somwhere I can get help on xgl sessions
<chartoin> can someone here help?
<Dr_Willis> i dont use xgl. sorry
<romunov> what's that "package" called where you install apache, php, mysql?
<nosrednaekim> chartoin» whats wrong?
<nosrednaekim> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gavo> hi... i am having a problem with my NTFS partitions... they are not automounting, and when I enter disk and filesystems under SYSTEM SETTINGS => ADVANCED, and try to manually enable, I get an error stating NTFS appears to be marked in use... though I have 3 seperate NTFS drives and they are all acting indentically
<mrunagi> gavo:  i had that same problem'
<mrunagi> lemme see your fstab entry
<gavo> mrunagi I am always glad to hear when I am not alone!
<gavo> urmmm im a bit of a noob... could you let me know how to view what you want to see?
<gavo> and what is a good paste-site to put the error into?
<mrunagi> that makes me think you didnt add the fstab entry
<mrunagi> do you have ntfs-3g installed
<re-align> Bah, this is getting really annoying...anyone else having issues with Adept telling you the database is locked, and there's no other process using it?
<mrunagi> re-align: occasionally, if i cant kill the process i just restart
<nosrednaekim> !adptfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adptfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<re-align> I get it every time I use any form of Adept, even from a fresh boot (cold, reboot, etc.)
<mrunagi> nosrednaekim: youre my hero
<gavo> mrunagi - no I didnt manually add any fstab entry... the drives are usually automounted during installation in *most* other distros, i thought it would be the same
<gavo> ill check if ntfs-3g is installed... just a sec
<mrunagi> gavo: i believe kubuntu can read and write by default but install it anyway
<re-align> It pops up this window where it offers to try fixing it for me, and when I click Yes, to have it do so, it crashes with signal 6.
<mrunagi> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix | re-align
<ubotu> re-align: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mrunagi> gavo: then sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<gavo> it appears that i have it already
<mrunagi> gavo: good
<gavo> "ntfs-3g is already the newest version"
<mrunagi> sudo kate /etc/fstab
<mrunagi> do you have an entry in there for your drive
<gavo> yes i do
<mrunagi> does it say ntfs or ntfs-3g
<gavo> i can see them because of their drive allocation numbers, not the drive labels
<gavo> ntfs
<mrunagi> is it internal or external
<gavo> internal
<gavo> its actually 3 partitions on the same HDD
<mrunagi> UUID=E87CDBA97CDB70B4 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<mrunagi> mimic that
<mrunagi> do yo uknow the uuid?
<gavo> no sorry    i dont     is that the device id?
<romunov> nosrednaekim: thanks about the LAMP thingy
<re-align> Right, that's running now. Strange thing is, I've had this problem since install and don't recall any of the frontends crashing (except when I try to have them autofix the problem).
<mrunagi> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nosrednaekim> re-align» hum... who knows :)
<re-align> Usually when I click on No (to not have it autofix and operate in 'read only mode') it will operate normally.
<re-align> That seems to have fixed it, thanks.
<re-align> Now, maybe I can get it to install mtp-tools...
<mrunagi> gavo you still here?
<swatto> anyone know how i can check if compiz is working correctly
<nosrednaekim> swatto» either compiz is working or its not :)
<nosrednaekim> swatto» and you should be able to tell quite easily
<swatto> well ive got the advanced desktop settings thingy
<swatto> and i can select plugins and stuff but how do i use them
<nosrednaekim> swatto» look into the "shortcuts" or "key bindings" for each plugin
<nosrednaekim> !find encode
<ubotu> Found: grabcd-encode, libencode-perl, python-formencode, mencoder
<swatto> ah yes i see but what is super key?
<nosrednaekim> !search encode
<ubotu> Found:
<nosrednaekim> swatto» Meta, or the windows key
<nosrednaekim> !encode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<swatto> whats meta?
<jpatrick> swatto: win key
<martijn81> the front page of kubuntu.org needs an update for hardy
<nosrednaekim> meta is what KDE calls the win key
<swatto> hmm dont think its working then
<fiyawerx> travkin: hi?
<travkin> hi
<fiyawerx> [09:27] [CTCP] Received Version request from travkin to channel #kubuntu.
<swatto> hmm the keys are not doing anything
<martijn81> hi travkin
<jpatrick> fiyawerx: thanks for the heads up
<fiyawerx> np, what was that about?
<jpatrick> fiyawerx: he got a list of every client connected to this channel
<fiyawerx> ah
<jpatrick> fiyawerx: bad, cos it's just attackers do
 * fiyawerx nods
<nosrednaekim> swatto» try reasigning the shortcuts
<swatto> Initiate is disabled and i can click it and it says New Acclerator... and then i click away from it and it changes back to Disabled
<swatto> paint on fire ^^
<nosrednaekim> swatto» when it says new acclerator...press the key combination
<subspider> hi everybody
<mrunagi> HI subspider
<subspider> hehe i don't use ir for ages
<swatto> done that but pressed it and nothing happens :(
<swatto> pressed the key combination
<subspider> can anybody tell me what is the program to know the temperatura of my cpu  in kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<TimS> !info ksensors
<subspider> i allready have that
<ubotu> ksensors (source: ksensors): lm-sensors frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-15ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 296 kB, installed size 920 kB
<subspider> but it doesn't show me the temperture
<mrunagi> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-mrunagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Error: "/tmp/kde-mrunagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Error: "/tmp/ksocket-mrunagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.............anyone know how to fix this? i get thissometimes namely when i do sudo kate
<TimS> It should.
<TimS> subspider: try kima, that does for me.
<TimS> !info kima
<ubotu> kima (source: kima): kicker monitoring applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 114 kB, installed size 448 kB
<nosrednaekim> swatto» maybe type in the key combo....not really sure... #compiz-fusion might be of greater help
<swatto> ok cheers
<subspider> i install kima how do i run it
<subspider> ??
<re-align> Hmm, used to be you could tell XChat to not reply to CTCP version requests...anyone know how to do this in version 2.8.4?
<mrunagi> i assume sudo apt-get isntall kima?
<mrunagi> or is that a stupid assumption
<romunov> what's the command to softlink files/direectories?
<epsilorn> hi i'm rather noobie, what does it mean when trying to compile a package i got this: warning: unable to find dependency information for shared library libasound (soname 2, path libasound.so.2, dependency field Depends)?
<mrunagi> epsilorn: missing dependencies
<epsilorn> so what i gotta do?
<mrunagi> epsilorn: can you not install using apt-get?
<subspider> i use synaptic
<epsilorn> no it's latest driver
<mrunagi> either way
<subspider> it sais is installed
<mrunagi> run it subspider
<prince_jammys> romunov: ln -s
<subspider> how
<subspider> ??
<subspider> sorry i'm new
<mrunagi> type kima in the prompt?
<nosrednaekim> romunov» ln -sf source dest
<epsilorn> mrunagi: it's altest dirver i cannot use apt-get
<subspider> i wrote but it sais can not run the specified comand
<mrunagi> epsilorn: is there any documentation on what dependencies you need
<epsilorn> mrunagi: no, it's said it should install directly
<mrunagi> i dunno how to help you epsilorn, there are missing dependencies but i dunno how to figure out which
<epsilorn> mrunagi: so I, thanks anyway for your kindness
<mrunagi> no problem
<mrunagi> its the kubuntu way
<mrunagi> even though no one has helped me on my recent problem :D
<epsilorn> eheh probably nobody knows
<mrunagi> possibly, but the error doesnt look super weird
<carate> Why Can't I Voluntarily Feel Pain For A Long Time Like Years At A Time? i do anything in my power to stop feeling the pain and i can't ever do anything to feel pain voluntarily. imagine me being homeless that would be hell and I am close to being that. what is my issue?
<mrunagi> um
<mrunagi> out of habbit i was opening ubuntu forums to fix carate's problem
<subspider> hi
<subspider> i can't run kima
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» lol
<subspider> but in synaptic it sais is installed
<nosrednaekim> !sudo | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<nosrednaekim> !kdesudo
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<nosrednaekim> !search konverter
<ubotu> Found:
<subspider> kdesudo <program> don't work
<subspider> it sais comand not found
<nosrednaekim> subspider» if you are on fiesty.... you need to use kdesu
<subspider> now sais x serv not found
<subspider> cannot conect to x serv
<magarelli> #ubuntu-it
<magarelli> How can I change channel?
<romunov> type "/j #newchannel"
<romunov> or double click the "#channel"
<ibou> hi
<ibou> is it possible to get itunes ?
<subspider> lol
<subspider> use amarok is better
<basti> or banshee
<subspider> i have an ipod and it work
<ibou> subspider: i like amarok but i don't like the presentation of the shoutcasts
<subspider> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<SlimeyPete> ibou: if you really want itunes, I hear it works under Wine
<subspider> yes
<SlimeyPete> but I haven't tried it myself
<subspider> it work
<subspider> i tryed
<ibou> ok
<subspider> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<subspider> but i just want to know the temeperature of my cpu
<ibou> basti: does banshee have a nice shoutcast presentation ?
<prince_jammys> !conky | subspider: see if this has it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> !info conky | subspider: see if this has it
<ubotu> subspider: see if this has it: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<subspider> you can configure the amrok it have many many pulgins
<ibou> subspider:  do you know a good plugin for shoutcasts ?
<subspider> go on kdelook
<subspider> just give me a minute
<ibou> what is kdelook ?? a wabsite ?
<prince_jammys> ibou: yes
<prince_jammys> !themes | ibou
<ubotu> ibou: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ibou> prince_jammys: ok
<gavo> hey mrunagi   just wanted to let you know that I fixed the problem but booting with a Ghost rescue disk, and running a disk check, including chdsk, and fixing the errros
<gavo> soon as i booted back into kubuntu, the drives automounted :)
<subspider> i tryed conky it's working but it doesn't shor temperature of my cpu
<nosrednaekim> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ibou> i noticed a bug : when i play a video with mplayer from a device. After, i can't umount this device. The only way is to kill two dbus processes. Anyone else noticed that ?
<tdn> Firefox is using 50% CPU all the time, when it is just idling. I think it is the Flash plugin that is causing problems. How do I fix this? It is extremely annoying on my laptop, because it drains the laptop battery.
<tdn> My sound volume is much lower after upgrading to Kubuntu 7.10! I have tried adjusting the volume in both alsamixer, aumix, kmix, etc, but none of it helps. How do I fix this? I do not even know how to investigate this problem any further.
<nosrednaekim> tdn» turn up the volume on the PCM channel
<INOSHU> Hey... I have a question?
<nosrednaekim> ask INOSHU
<INOSHU> Which Ubuntu-compatible media player is most similar to iTunes? (both in terms of interface, and certain features... I don't need iPod support, but i do need MP3 support, tag editing(preferably but not essentially including album art), ratings, and smart playlists... CD burning would be nice too but I can live without it)
<jpatrick> INOSHU: amarok
<nosrednaekim> INOSHU» Amarok can do all that easy :)
<INOSHU> ok
<INOSHU> thanks ^^
<INOSHU> it's available in the normal programs manager?
<martijn81> it is installed by default
<ibou> INOSHU: yes
<INOSHU> ah ok
<INOSHU> thanks ^^
<INOSHU> cya
<nosrednaekim> its installed by default in kubuntu
<ibou> my problem is that i would like to see the bitrate on shoutcasts and i can't see them with amarok
<martijn81> ibou: also not when you enable a collumn for bitrate?
<subspider> i installed ksensor it works fine
<subspider> but still no have the capacity to view temperature of my pc
<subspider> i have a laptop
<subspider> and sometimes is just turn of
<subspider> i think is temperature
<subspider> is to high
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<subspider> hi
<nosrednaekim> subspider» did you run the sensors-detect command?
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj....
<ibou> martijn81: yes i can do that but i have to select the radio first. I would like to have the bitrate and descritption of each radio in the radio selection aplet (on the left in amarok)
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim
<BluesKaj> ibou, in order to know the bit rate , the bitstream has to be detected first , some stations will advert it in the station title but most don't
<ibou> BluesKaj: ok
<kaminix> Is there any way to make a folder on one drive update itself with a backup of what's in the folder of another drive?
<mrunagi> anyone know how to fix Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-mrunagi" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» yes... use kdesudo instead of sudo to run graphical apps
<mrunagi> thats so confusing =(
<nosrednaekim> what?
<mrunagi> i learned on sudo
<mrunagi> lol
<mrunagi> kdesudo is hard to remember
<mrunagi> but then again i also learned to use gedit, i still do that from time to time
<mrunagi> yay!
<mrunagi> my window decorator crashes every time i start compiz
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» are you using emerald
<mrunagi> no
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» grab emerald....
<andres__> hi
<mrunagi> hey nosrednaekim maybe you can help me figure something out, when i reinstalled kubuntu the zoom effect thingy stopped on the quick launcer, and i liked that any idea how to fix that?
<martijn81> where is the kubuntu alpha5 release?
<andres__> anyone can speak in spanish?
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DDiuGG> will compiz run on integrated graphics? I am currently running the kubuntu 7.10
<nosrednaekim> DDiuGG» what integrated graphics?
<mrunagi>  depends on how good the integrated graphics are DDiuGG
<DDiuGG> umm 1 sec
<DDiuGG> just installed it
<subspider> how do i stop a program
<subspider> ??
<subspider> like conky
<llutz> subspider: killall conky
<DDiuGG> It states in KInfo Center Intel 82845G/GL
<nosrednaekim> DDiuGG» yup..compiz should be fine on that
<subspider> thnks ilutz
<DDiuGG> do you know any good tuts to perform the install....   I am coming from MS... and I am disgusted w/ Vista
<subspider> who is not DDiuGG
<mrunagi> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DDiuGG> wow thank you for the help... I will go attempt it and cross my fingers
<subspider> how we know if our grafic card is well installed
<DDiuGG> umm I don't
<DDiuGG> how can I check
<subspider> cause my laptop is a bot slow
<nosrednaekim> DDiuGG» intels rarely have problem with drivers
<DDiuGG> ok
<DDiuGG> thank you
<subspider> i have a intel to
<subspider> 915
<subspider> it sucks
<JoTrocken> hi all - how may I display the size of my graphical ram?
<JoTrocken> with gutsy
<martijn81> where is the kubuntu alpha5 release? i downloaded the ubuntu live-cd alpha5 per accident
<subspider> ksensors
<DDiuGG> first line in tut asks if I am on "Feisty" what is that and am I with default kubuntu install?
<subspider> i installed and it shows
<subspider> but you want something grafic like a it have in vista??
<DDiuGG> never mind not needed on gutsy
<seezer> JoTrocken: try lspci -v
<JoTrocken> thx
<seezer> then search for your "VGA compatible controller" - it should contain a line like:
<seezer>         Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
<chartoin> hi guys, this is an emergency
<chartoin> i have a panel and a taskbar
<chartoin> I activated panel hiding buttons
<chartoin> and now my panel has dissappeared below the task bar
<chartoin> what do I do
<chartoin> I can't move the taskbar
<chartoin> (It souds silly)
<martijn81> guys, the kubuntu front page need an update for alpha5
<martijn81> for the people searching for the iso: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/alpha-5/
<DDiuGG> I cannot find this
<DDiuGG> And for Kubuntu: KMenu -> Settings -> CompizConfig Settings Manager or KMenu -> Settings -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<chartoin> panel...panel...
<chartoin> I can't get my panel
<mohi> hi
<mohi> how can I share the internet bettween two kubuntu?
<DDiuGG> ok compiz tries to start w/ the cmd "compiz -- replace" then the screen goes black and then just returns to the default kubuntu desktop.... Any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> chartoin, alt+F2 ,kcontrol /desktop/panels
<NickPresta> DDiuGG, any errors or output? Sounds like compiz is failing and is reverting back to kwin.
<DDiuGG> nope no errors
<subspider> hi can anybody halp me on configuring amsn
<subspider> when i click on my e-mail it can't open firefox
<mohi> how can I share the internet bitween two kubuntus by a cross cable?
<DDiuGG_1983> any way to troubleshoot why compiz is failing when nothing is being reported to screen
<chartoin> thnx BluesKaj
<phobes> Am I wrong or is Konqueror looking in files to determine what filetype they are?
<SSJ_GZ> phobes: Unless it has a known extension, Konqueror will decide the type of a file based on its contents.
<SSJ_GZ> (AFAIK)
<phobes> SSJ_GZ:   Ya, and a mere launch association is not a filetype association
<mrunagi_> what is a grub 18 error
<mrunagi_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eddy> i work in c++, and i already download the kdevelop, but when a compile de source text, the system said " *** exited whit status: 1*** what da hell is that ?
<markit> hi, I've kaffeine installed, but can't play .flv and .avi files... what package am I missing, and how can I discover what is missing?
<prince_jammys> markit: probably kubuntu-restricted-extras
<prince_jammys> !avi | markit
<ubotu> markit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sephnroth> erm.  so, with kubuntu gusty gibbon which i just recently installed on my laptop I was just doing an update, told adept to do a full update and it was going fine but whilst commiting changes it failed on like qt3 or something.  after i confirmed the dialog, it crashed out completely.  when i tried to run it again it said that the file it uses was locked
<Sephnroth> would i like it to try and resolve the problem, i told it yes and it bombed again
<markit> prince_jammys: I'll have a look, thanks
<Sephnroth> so i restarted the laptop.. and now when i select ubuntu from grub it says error 15: file not found -_-
<MrJigsaw> How do i install a install.sh file ?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: that file is a shell script.  try typing ./install.sh
<root______> de que se trata esto
<prince_jammys> !es | root______
<ubotu> root______: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: if it's not running, then ::    chmod 755 install.sh  and try the above
<MrJigsaw> where do i write install.sh ?
<Sephnroth> konsole
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: move to the dir where the file is in Konsole
<MrJigsaw> whats that? cd ?
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: yes ... cd /path/to/dir
<prince_jammys> MrJigsaw: 755 will make it rwxr-xr-x (executable by everyone, writable only by your user)
<MrJigsaw> Ill just drop it..
<MrJigsaw> Is there anyway to make a virtual machine for free ?
<prince_jammys> i don't know
<prince_jammys> about virtual machines
<ubuntu> hi, which are the spanish chat servers??
<mrunagi_> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NickPresta> !es | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<NickPresta> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<MrJigsaw> I cant get any app to burn labels on DVD's so i need a virtual machine fore verytime i need to do that.. :|
<MrJigsaw> meaby any of you know how to burn labels on DVD's in linux ?
<Hellscream> Brasil...
<prince_jammys> !br | Hellscream
<ubotu> Hellscream: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> MrJigsaw, google 'lightscribe for linux'
<MrJigsaw> lightscribe?
<MrJigsaw> I need to print on them.. with my printer :-)
<MrJigsaw> I tried using wine and the app i used in windows.. but it just tells me 'No supportede printer was available' ..
<BluesKaj> MrJigsaw, can you print in linux without wine ?
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw» can that program print to PDF, or postscript.. or a file?
<MrJigsaw> Im not using wine to print.. i can do that with out problems :-)
<MrJigsaw> But i need a special app to print on the CD's...
<BluesKaj> lightscribe prints on cds
<MrJigsaw> yes.. in the drive
<MrJigsaw> Not using a printer afaik ?
<MrJigsaw> Its slicing in the CD
<llutz> burning
<BluesKaj> 'lightscribe' prints on cds and it may have a linux version...dunno whether you want to print paper labels or print on the label side of a cd ?
<MrJigsaw> I want to print a picture ON the CD
<mrunagi_> hehehehe im turning my dad over to linux
<BluesKaj> MrJigsaw, well then why are you trying to use a printer ?
<MrJigsaw> Og my god..
<MrJigsaw> oh*
<MrJigsaw> Because thats what a printer can?
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> the print side of a cd is burned using the laser in you burner
<MrJigsaw> NO
<nosrednaekim> Mr
<BluesKaj> I give up
<MrJigsaw> Thats lightscribing.. I need to PRINT!!! (PRINT NOT SLICE) on the CD
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw» you have a printer that can do that?
<MrJigsaw> Yes i have..
<MrJigsaw> ffs ive done it to more than a 1000 CD's in windows..
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw» hrm... It would very much depend on the printer I would think.
<BluesKaj> doh
<BluesKaj> mrunagi_, I'm trying to convince my son to switch to linux :)
<nosrednaekim> well... this ain't windows....
<MrJigsaw> Nope
<MrJigsaw> and now i keep getting fucking KDE error..
<BluesKaj> what kind of printer is it MrJigsaw?
<BluesKaj> make & model
<MrJigsaw> Canon iP4500
<neosaki> Also, watch language.
<BluesKaj> !language | MrJigsaw
<ubotu> MrJigsaw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrJigsaw> english..
<cheddarcheeseisy> is JFS supported?
<MrJigsaw> Lols
<MrJigsaw> you guys are so holy.
<mrunagi__> hehehehe im turning my dad over to linux
<jpatrick> mrunagi__: yay, I did that to mine ages ago
<mrunagi__> im trying to get him to sell computers with linux on it
<neosaki> I haven't done that as too many of the applications he needs are on Windows >.>
<mrunagi__> figured that people that just want internet and email cant do too much damage
<mrunagi__> kubutnu is slow on a 900mhz machine =*(
<lordrayden> hi
<neosaki> mrunagi_ Its not if you recompile the kernel on that machine along with KDE and run it minimalisticly.
<neosaki> I'm running Kubuntu on my old 800mhz mobile terminal right now.
<Saied> where can i find qt4.4 packages for gutsy?
<mrunagi__> but not with x server right?
<neosaki> Umm...yes with XServer
<lordrayden> is there a music player in linux that allows me to rate the music I listen just like WMP?
<mrunagi__> how do i recompile
<mrunagi__> im on the live cd
<lordrayden> on star basis :)
<nosrednaekim> Saied» riddell's PPA
<mrunagi__> !recompile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recompile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neosaki> Why the heck would I not put XServer on my terminal? I mean, I love command line, but X allows me to easily multitask.
<nosrednaekim> lordrayden» amarok can do that
<lordrayden> how?
<mrunagi__> neosaki: can you help me recompile it so that it runs faster?
<neosaki> mrunagi__: The LiveCD is going to be slow anyway you look at it.
<Saied> nosrednaekim: where is it?
<neosaki> You gotta install it first.
<mrunagi__> lol yea but this is REALLY slow
<lordrayden> i right click on it and no chance :(
<neosaki> Umm... Yeah
<neosaki> Install first
<mrunagi__> k
<mrunagi__> =)
<nosrednaekim> Saied» google it
<Saied> nosrednaekim: ok. tnx
<neosaki> Also, make sure you know exaclty whats in your machine as far as hardware.
<nosrednaekim> lordrayden» hum, I know i've seen it...
<mrunagi__> i have a 4.3gig hard drive is that enough?
<lordrayden> so? a better replacement 4 amarok?
<Saied> nosrednaekim: it is for hardy or gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> Saied» I'm not sure.
<lordrayden> gutsy 4 me, 4 him, ida no :)
<nosrednaekim> lordrayden» nah.. you just gotta find where it allows that, cause I swear it can do it... ask in #amarok
<mrunagi__> neosaki: is it possible to install kubuntu without x running, this is taking forever
<lordrayden> k tnx
<Saied> nosrednaekim: maybe there are some source packages that i can build them for gutsy
<nosrednaekim> Saied» mebe
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi__» use the laternate installer
<nosrednaekim> *alternate
<mrunagi__> thats not an option for me =(
<mrunagi__> can i kill the x server and do it from the command line?
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi__» you can't
<mrunagi__> lame
<mrunagi__> its still reading the disk
<lordrayden> btw, did anyone install *buntu on nforce3 /w amd64?
<lordrayden> koz it don't work 4 me :(
<mrunagi__> is it really suppose to take this long
<mrunagi__> lol the mouse is locking up too
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi__» how much RAM do you have?
<lordrayden> tnx 4 the #amarok idea, I got my answer about rating music :)
<Ralesk> good software is good, gdebi-kde just ate no less than 1100MB of memory just to install a 15MB deb file.
<nosrednaekim> lordrayden» how do you do ti?
<nosrednaekim> Ralesk» 0.o
<Ralesk> nosrednaekim: I'm just as surprised.  Especially since it's python.
<nosrednaekim> what package were you installing?
<Ralesk> something I downloaded from Intel
<Ralesk> I'll uninstall and see what dpkg does, I doubt it'll go above noticeable memory use.
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Ralesk> yeah, maxed out on 20 megs.
<nosrednaekim> interesting... try install with gdebi again... i'd sayit was cause for a bug
<Ralesk> I installed twice, first Linux killed it for eating all the memory
<Ralesk> the second time it managed to install it:)
<nosrednaekim> whew..
<DDiuGG> ok I just completely reinstalled kubuntu from the 7.10 iso, I tried installing compiz for kubuntu but when I restarted the screen was just black. Not knowing much about linux I was forced to reinstall. Can anyone give me a hand getting compiz for kubuntu installed?
<PhilRod> hi, I'm using kde 3.5.8 on gutsy. I noticed that links clicked in kmail do nothing. If I try, eg, "kfmclient exec http://www.kde.org" I also get nothing. Looks like something is up with my web browser settings, unless this is a known problem
<PhilRod> the install is pretty new, so I'd be surprised if it's a config problem my end. Anyone got any ideas?
<martijn81> DDiuGG: best is to ask in #compiz
<PhilRod> oh yeah, running "konqueror http://www.kde.org" works fine
<nosrednaekim> #compiz-fusion
<DDiuGG> thank you
<Ralesk> nosrednaekim: LOL, okay, this is fun... I opened my own software's package with gdebi (that's non-root yet) -- 69.9kB deb file, I know what's in it, and without touching, just displaying, the thing occupies about 75MB RAM already :D
<nosrednaekim> whew
<Arwen> is there any GPLv3 software in Ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen» kde4
 * PhilRod reminds y'all that reported memory usage probably doesn't mean what you think it means
<nosrednaekim> Ralesk» still thats awful
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, is there a manpage for gpl3?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen» don't know
<Arwen> then how can I access the GPLv3?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen» the liscence is available online
<PhilRod> probably in the about page of apps too
<Ralesk> 250 in my RAM, 200 iin my swap now while installing XD  and growing.
<stdin> Aranel: /usr/share/common-licenses/ contains a few common licences including GPLv3
<Arwen> ok
<stdin> Arwen: ^
<nosrednaekim> Ralesk» thats bug material right there :)
<Ralesk> any idea where I could get a hold of gdebi people? (like, not sure if using the ubuntu bug tracker is necessarily a good idea)
<hola> sameone can help me to configure my webcam?
<jpatrick> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stdin> Ralesk: look in /usr/share/doc/gdebi-core/copyright, gdebi is an ubuntu product so using launchpad is as direct to upstream as you can get without sending a personal email to the author
<hola> jpatrick: is it not mentioned
<Ralesk> stdin: ah, thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> Ralesk» I pinged the KDE port writer but he isn't answering.
<Ralesk> I did an apt-cache show gdebi and saw an original maintainer with @debian.org address so I suddenly thought it might not be an ubuntu project afterall
<Ralesk> I'll fiddle with launchpad then, thanks
<ubuntu> Does somebody know how linux/kubuntu is worknig with internet. You see in windows it cannot identify (network) which is, directly connected thrue FiberLAN, but in Linux it just works directly out of the box. Wondering what the difference between them are.
<stdin> Ralesk: when a product is in both debian and ubuntu the original maintainer is always the current debian maintainer, it's something that debian requested we do
<Ralesk> ahh
<ubuntu> sorry for ubuntu-name, I am on live-CD for the moment
<Ralesk> kinda backwards, but eh :)
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» might want to ask in #windows since the problem is not with LInux
<hola> sameone can help me to configure my webcam?
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: It is not a problem, I just want to know how kubuntu is handling my internet connection.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» through knetworkmnager
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim. Yes but I meant a little more on the hardware and software connection.
<ubuntu> How they are working together .P
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» uhhh... perfectly:) though the kernel I suppose
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: okay, well I suppose so. I am just curious what the difference between GNU/linux and windows are, when they handle the internet connection? ;P
<BluesKaj> how to retag an avi file so that a stand alone player will see it as a divx file (which it is) . the tag was stripped when I wrongly used avidemux to join the 2 vcd files together
<BluesKaj> ?
<Ralesk> nosrednaekim, stdin: bug reported :)
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» the kernel and netowrking stack.... windows uses a modified BSD stack since 2000 I think.
<nosrednaekim> Ralesk» thanks
<Ralesk> nosrednaekim: I think in Vista they dropped the BSD stack.
<nosrednaekim> really?
<ubuntu> allright, maybe thats the "problem" in Vista. But it does not work on either Vista or XP. Or uhm, it takes some years for the so called "network" to identify itself inside Windows.
<Ralesk> at least that's what I heard -- there's some strange issue with their implementation of DHCP anyway -- can easily flood and kill a subnet with it :)
<ubuntu> Sometimes it says limited connection, sometimes, local connection, but in Linux it just works :D
<saki> o.O
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu» well... I would say that was a very fortunate set of events XD
<Ralesk> limited connection is I think when there's no real connection, but Windows gives your network interface a Private IP address anyway
<nosrednaekim> Ralesk» yeah.. come to think of it, I heard that too
<saki> I don't know what you've been doing, but I've had an easier time setting up Windows Servers than Linux ones. Not to say I don't try to enforce my clientel to use Linux servers were applicable, but lets just face it, you can setup a Windows Server that sees all of the other Windows machines on the network in a matter of minutes.
<Ralesk> so what's this FiberLAN thing exactly -- do you directly connect via fiber optics or is it a normal ethernet LAN you plug into your computer?
<hatman> Hi all !
<ubuntu> Ralesk: okay, but there is a "real" connection. Oh and worth to mention, we just got the FiberLAN, maybe could be it has not fit into the surrounding yet :D
<hatman> I'm tying to do an "update version" (to from feisty to gusty) but my adept software doesn't show any "update version" button
<jaguilera> hi, just updated using adept updater and when it finished I got this bt: http://pastebin.ca/915286
<hatman> any idea ? I looked to some bug posts and on forums, but no tip worked for me
<ubuntu> Ralesk: It is just directly, or almost after the modem translator ;) I just drag a LAN-cable (CAT5), directly into my computer.
<jaguilera> i'm not sure if it gives any real info on the problem, worth filling a bug?
<Ralesk> ubuntu: ah, so then it's likely ethernet as far as the computer is concerned, the fiber is one step later
<jaguilera> seems like some object is deleted in the update using delete directly while having some slots connected to it...
<jaguilera> s/update/updater/
<Ralesk> that should Just Work in windows too, so that's really weird that it doesn't!
<nosrednaekim> hatman» did you add the fiesty-proposed repo?
<nosrednaekim> !uograde
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uograde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hatman> nosrednaekim: in my apt-source.list ?
<nosrednaekim> jaguilera» did the update fail?
<nosrednaekim> hatman» yup
<martijn81> damn, anyone knows how to rescue a intel mac from an installation with grub?
<ubuntu> Ralesk: yes, you could think so. Seems windows cannot handle pure Fiber directly. On the other hand, for the moment there is no router or switch. It is just, yes connected to fiber.
<jaguilera> nosrednaekim: nope, apt-get doesn't complain about anything
<hatman> nosrednaekim: yes, i have this: deb ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<Ralesk> something does convert from optics to copper wire, so hmm :)  but yeah, maybe the protocol is something else that Windows just doesn't want to deal with... no drivers supplied by the FiberLAN provider or anything?
<nosrednaekim> jaguilera» to be certain, run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" IDK if its worth a bug report
<nosrednaekim> hatman» did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<hatman> nosrednaekim: yes sure
<jaguilera> nosrednaekim: dis-upgrade is clean aswell.. i think that given the bt lack on real directions to the problem i'll just leave alone, ie won't report it as a bug
<nosrednaekim> and its still not working?
<nosrednaekim> jaguilera» ok... sounds good.
<djdarkman> hello, is there a way to totally restart the sound system in kubuntu?
<jaguilera> nosrednaekim: thx
<PhilRod> ok, tracked it down: it was trying to run "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kfmclient openURL %u text/html" when I'm in kde3 (although I have 4.0.1 installed too). There are two "konqueror"s listed in file associations, and the kde 4 one was at the top. Moving the kde3 one up fixes it, but that's a packaging bug. Where should I report it?
<hatman> nosrednaekim: but no "Version update" button. I normaly use apt-get (is there a way to do the version update using it) ?
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman» /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ubuntu> Ralesk: No, unfortunatly not. Anyway, they are going to install a multimediacentral in the house, which means switch/router later. So I shall see if there gonna be a difference. I am just curious about this situation, how Windows handles it. And oh, sorry, I forgot. I f you wait darn long time, sometimes Windows accept the connection and it works without problems. So it seems it is windows which is :D uhum bad ...
<nosrednaekim> hatman» yeah "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: that doesn`t work
<ubuntu_> _
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman» try going into system settings->sound and multimedia, changing some valu, changing it back and hitting apply
<hatman> nosrednaekim: both command tell me: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ubuntu> Ralesk, nosrednaekim: thanks for your time, appreciate it. Must go now.
<nosrednaekim> hatman» right.... replace all "fiesty" in your sources.list with "gutsy" and get rid of any non-offical repositories
<Ralesk> ubuntu: heh, sweet -- well I think that once they install a capable router, it'll likely give you decent Ethernet frames on the CAT5 :)
<Ralesk> until then, ubuntu time :)))
<ubuntu> Ralesk: yes ;)
<ubuntu> I hope I can migrate full time into kubuntu/ubuntu in the future. Maybe when KDE4 is more stable and Adobe Photoshop work 100% in Linux/QT, who knows.
<hatman> nosrednaekim: I wanted to do the version update using the usual kubuntu way (GUI) because i read (from a forum) that s/fiesty/gusty/ in source.list could cause many dependencies problems, no ?
<ubuntu> cya later.
<Ralesk> use kde3 and well, photoshop works... mostly XD
<nosrednaekim> hatman» I don't think it can.... if you don't have any 3rd party repositories
<hatman> hatman: ahh okay... Hope you're right ;-)
<lordrayden> I would like a way to simply share a folder in my kubuntu desktop 710 with my XP laptop without security risks, does anyone know a good HOWTO link?
<Ralesk> hatman: doing it with a kubuntu provided GUI does pretty much exactly the same as yourself manually replacing all feisty with gutsy :)
<Ralesk> so there should be no harm in doing it by hand
<hatman> Ralesk: ahh okay ! I didn't know about this and i found no info about this too...
<Ralesk> just remember to always do an apt-get update before any upgrade
<hatman> Ralesk: yes sure ! thanks
<nosrednaekim> !smaba
<nosrednaekim> !samba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smaba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ralesk> I personally always do a simple upgrade first, which will hold back software that need to install or remove things
<Ralesk> and if that ran fine, then I'll dist-upgrade
<Ralesk> I'm not sure if others agree with me on this, but it never gave me any trouble :)
<hatman> Ralesk: you mean with the s/fesity/gubsy/ in the source.list ?
<Ralesk> yeh, open /etc/apt/sources.list in some editor (kate for example)
<Ralesk> which you can do by running: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hatman> okay, will try it ! thanks to Ralesk and nosrednaekim for your tips !
<rpope904> hey guys.. quick question.. I just installed kununtu, but the internet doesn't work.. I edited the network config file, /etc/network/*** and it just shows the loopback entry.. I am not too familiar with linux anymore, its been years.. but, I know it works, as I uninstalled slackware to install kubuntu, and it worked under slackware
<Ralesk> then you can try to search&replace feisty with gutsy (do mind the spelling)
<somekool> how do I list all packages that depends on a specific package... GTK for example ?
<weedar> rpope904: are you conneted via a cable or wireless? What machine do you have?
<Arwen> somekool, apt-cache rdepends
<Arwen> note that this doesn't distinguish between recommend and depend
<Ralesk> somekool: that, or use adept and play around in it :)  that's what I tend to do
<rpope904> weedar: its a cable, dynamic IP.. so it'll use dhcp, and its an intel series adaptor
<somekool> i dont like GUI tools
<PhilRod> rpope904: have you tried with the gui tools?
<weedar> rpope904: intel cards usually work great, have you tried using knetwormanager?
<rpope904> I went into the system and network config, it doesnt list anything there..
<Ralesk> somekool: well neither do I usually, I almost always use apt-get directly... but adept is very good for removing my excess packages and to search around in the installed stuff.
<nosrednaekim> rpope904» do "sudo lshw"
<Arwen> somekool, apt-cache isn't GUI....
<morslok> Hi, i'm trying to use soundkonverter to convert .aifs to .mp3s, is that possible?
<Ralesk> so do give it a spin, it's a lot more comfortable than playing around with apt-*
<rpope904> i'm not logged in to it right now, had to come back into windows to get here.. what should the network file look like, the /etc/network/** and, how to I reload it once I change it?
<Ralesk> reload is sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nosrednaekim> rpope904» there should be a "auto eth0" line
<Ralesk> dhcp is I think "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in the /etc/network/interfaces file (granted your ethernet interface is eth0)
<rpope904> yeah, there wasn't one, I am trying to find the syntax of it and add it myself
<rpope904> ah
<rpope904> ok
<rpope904> I am gonna try it, if not, i'll use my laptop to get back around
<rpope904> thanks
<Ralesk> good luck
<dana> I had a filesystem failure and lost my dpkg file lists, i.e. dpkg is not able to reinstall packages due to failed removals, any recommendation I can force it ?
<Arwen> dana, recover from backups
<dana> arwen, thanks but there are none
<Arwen> then go cry
 * dana cries ...
<nosrednaekim> be nice Arwen
<nosrednaekim> dana» thats a bad problem. I'd say backup and reinstall
<Arwen> well, it's true...
<Arwen> sorry, patience is low due to lack of eyeglasses
<Roey> dana:  hey, great nick
<Roey> dana:  (my cousin's name)
<dana> nosrednaekim: nice try, i did a backup but the laptop got a broken cd rom,so i pictured it is easier to reinstall packages from net than trying to install the harddisk in a desktop somewhere...
<Arwen> Arwen: name of a Russian pr0n star
<Arwen> anyway....
<Roey> ah
<astan> hello. in /boot/grub/menu.lst i read "lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below. DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs".
<Arwen> dana, does dpkg still work? reinstall ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal and kubuntu-desktop
<astan> what does this mean?
<Roey> dana:  dana in hebrew is a female name, but I've found that in the USA, it's more unisex
<Arwen> then keep installing what you remember having installed
<nosrednaekim> dana» your'e probably not going to be able to get it working perfectly if dpkg is b0rked
<astan> why shouldn't i uncomment them? i mean, i want to change them.
<Arwen> dpkg == single point of failure
<_Enissay_> i've installed my ati card driver by enabling restricted driver, but display is too slow... what's wrong?
<Arwen> :-\
<nosrednaekim> astan» then sopy and paste
<nosrednaekim> *copy
<astan> and i don't get "Just edit them to you needs".. if i just edit without uncommenting, they won't be taken into effect, will they?
<dana> dpkg and the system are still working, just dpkg is unable to remove packages from the system, as it is missing the list of files it installed for this package.
<Arwen> _Enissay_, what part of it is slow?
<nosrednaekim> _Enissay_» are you running XGL?
<astan> nosrednaekim: copy and paste?
<Arwen> astan, they're commented because they're not valid grub options
<Arwen> astan, the update-grub script reads them and changes the actual options
<_Enissay_> Arwen: everything
<_Enissay_> nosrednaekim: yes
<Arwen> _Enissay_, does it work without XGL?
<astan> Arwen: okay. so if i want acpi=off for all kernels, where should i edit?
<nosrednaekim> _Enissay_» are you running compiz?
<Arwen> astan, DEFOPTIONS iirc
<Arwen> just append it
<nosrednaekim> astan» in every single kernel
<dana> I am more looking for an option to tell dpkg to forget all it's partly knowledge of packages installed and reinstall the complete list.
<astan> Arwen: hm. i can't find any DEFOPTIONS in menu.lst to append to :7
<astan> s/7/\//
<_Enissay_> nosrednaekim: not now, but it's better with compiz in the begining, after a while, it became slower
<Arwen> astan, there should be a line "# defoptions="
<nosrednaekim> _Enissay_» running XGL without compiz is going to be very slow.
<_Enissay_> Arwen: idon't know.... how to do that
<Arwen> um... if you know how to install XGL, you should know how to uninstall it...
<sourcemaker> my question is off-topic... but do you know a web interface for software QA? Just a task list which have to be checked...?
<aharoon> i want to read book thats *.chm what program open this kind of books?
<astan> Arwen: ah, lowercase. thanks.
<Arwen> I suspect you don't have 3d running, but that's difficult to detect in XGL
<mrunagi>  i messed up my partitions =(
<_Enissay_> Arwen: right.. :)
<mrunagi> they wont mount anymore
<Arwen> astan, run "update-grub" after you edit it
<mrunagi> it says permission denied =(
<astan> Arwen: okay.. but just to be clear; so i should _not_ uncomment the # defoptions=quiet splash after having added the acpi=off? just run update-grub?
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» system settings->advanced->disks and partitions
<Arwen> do not uncomment it
<astan> Arwen: okay. thanks a lot.
<aharoon> i want to read book thats *.chm what program open this kind of books?
<mrunagi> YAY! thanks nosrednaekim that rocks
<mrunagi> i love kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Arwen> aharoon, there was a chmviewer app, but I don't know if it actually works
<mrunagi> ubuntu doesnt do that =)
<dana> aharoon: that is compiled html or windows help files, check with apt-get search chm for something matching
<Arwen> I would recommend using 7z to extract it and viewing it in Konqueror or Firefox
<aharoon> ok i'll try it
<mrunagi> !session
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<hagabaka> apt-cache search \\bchm\\b
<dipu> wuts up guys
<_Enissay_> Arwen: nosrednaekim: it seems that it's working without XGL... sorry
<Arwen> _Enissay_, check for direct rendering - I suspect it's not actually functional.
<mrunagi> what is the command issued for control alt exc
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» the task manager?
<mrunagi> !session
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mrunagi> i dont have a save session
<dana> arwen: update, i do have the dpkg.status in /var/backups and current ones in /var/lib/dpkg/status, that is i still know what is installed, but i am missing some removal scripts of the installed packages from /var/lib/dpkg/
<Arwen> hmm, that would be bad.
<ian|> Hi all! Is there anything like BSD unions on Linux?
<Arwen> dana, can you force reinstall every package?
<dana> arwen, i am trying hard but i have not found the right dashed option for dpkg yet
<mrunagi> my drives dont sit on the desktop anymore
<nosrednaekim> ian|» unions?
<aharoon> i have ntfs partitions i can mount them by command. i installed ntfs-config and i edited fstab file but when i klik on ntfs-config icon it doesnt open nothing happened i tried to reinstall it nothing
<nosrednaekim> aharoon» yes, you can... but I do not know how ;P
<aharoon> it should open  a window even it couldnt mount my partitions but it doesnt open any window]
<markit> once installed kompozer, everytime I click a link in konqueror topic is open with konpozer instead of konqueror :( I've modified file association preferences, but seems not to work (or do I have to logogg-login again?). Any idea?
<dana> aharoon: try to start ntfs-config from the command line, then you can see its messages
<tomer> hi all. whats a good movie editing software for kubuntu? i need something that will allow me to take avi files from camera and edit them together to form a movie
<tomer> then id like to export these to a common file format
<tomer> ok i guess ill try kino since no one has answered
<Arwen> tomer, use Cinelerra
<tomer> why not kino arwen
<Arwen> because Cinelerra is better
<markit> try both, is Free software :)
<tomer> ok ill try both. thanks guys
<markit> btw, last time I checked, was no able to make work satisfactory any of them, but maybe is my problem
<aharoon> dana i tried it gave me message for asking about enable write support or read support
<mrunagi> compiz and kde dont get along huh
<dana> aharoon: can you paste the error line ?
<aharoon> it didnt gave me errors it worked from command but from kmenu it didnt
<markit> is there a channel dedicated to Hardy? last kernel gives me a lot of troubles
<jinzougen> Hey, I just installed kubuntu and I tried to build aterm and gcc failed to find crt1.o...
<jinzougen> Anyone can help me out.
<jinzougen> A quick google search leads me to believe it has something to do with the fact that I have an amd64 processor.
<stdin> jinzougen: install build-essential ?
<jinzougen> where do I get that?
<dana> jinzougen: apt-get install build-essentials
<dana> aharoon: did you answer something on the commandline to make itwork?
<jinzougen> Cool thanks, let's see if this helps.
<jinzougen> btw why didn't "build-essential" show up in adept
<stdin> should do, it's in main and on the install CD
<aharoon> it just asked me to use sudo idid it worked in kmenu it doesnt respond anyway
<jinzougen> beautiful it worked. Thanks a lot.
<aharoon> dana  it just asked me to use sudo idid it worked in kmenu it doesnt respond anyway
<dale_> hi all, this is probably a stupid question but what is the command to start kde or xfce from the command line.
<dana> aharoon: check the icons settingsinkmenu, it should have kdesu in front of the command
<aharoon> ok i'll se
<Lynoure> dale_: which one? /etc/init.d/kdm start   ought to work for kde
<rjune> I'm having a problem with k3b and my cdrom burner, k3b says cdrecord has no permissions to the device.
<rjune> this isn't quite a stock install, but it's all from the stock repos
<aharoon> dana gksu ntfs-config
<michael_a> adamk: the menu problem continues but i noticed it only happens in kde programs, ie. firefox doesnt do that
 * Signil is back.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> wnated to install krita from feisty-backports. aptitude wants to get 137MB of upgrades now, including dosbox and git-core amongst others.
<DexterF> why deos it want to upgrade dosbox when I want to up the painter app krita..?
<aharoon> dana i changed it and worked thanks for hlping
<dana> aharoon: cheers
<aharoon> another question about azureus please could i?
<aharoon> dana another question about azureus please could i?
<vzduch> !ask | aharoon
<ubotu> aharoon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aharoon> dana i opened azureus first time it worked ok but in second time i found some buttons looks weired its loooks like chineese word and other looks fine english words i dont know why i dont use any chineese language and i installed azureus in english language why it do like this?
<dana> aharoon: you are welcome
<ilya> oxyeTb
<Ralesk> o_O
<dana> aharoon: try "LANG=en_US.UTF-8 azureus" on the command line
<aharoon> dana sudo: LANG=en_US.UTF-8: command not found
<Ralesk> why are you sudoing?
<dana> Arwen: any ideas on reinstalling kubuntu from inside a running kubuntu, as I only have a working DVD attached to the USB port ?
<dana> i.e. no chance on booting from CD
<aharoon> dana: ok the command worked without sudo nut it didnt change anything
<dana> aharoon: try to figure out the preferences screen in azureus, sorry i do not know azureus myself
<Ralesk> yeah, I was about to suggest that
<aharoon> ok nevr mind
<Ralesk> aharoon: another thing you could do is use ktorrent
<rockprincess> hi all! quick question.....where do I put .mo files for kde4 ?! is it the same directory as kde3?
<Ralesk> though that's really just avoiding the problem rather than solving it, heh :)
<dana> anyone knows how to install from an external dvd drive attached via usb, when the bios does not support that ?
<aharoon> the proplem is i cannt read it in that way its unreadable and ktorrnt doesnt work as speed as i want i tried to config it but no chanse azureus work speed  goof
<dana> though i have a running kubuntu on harddisk
<jpatrick> rockprincess: one sec
<marcel> how to configure the runlevel? I want my system to start in runlevel 3 which means without X11 support?
<dana> marcel: pass init=3 to the kernel on boot
<ere4si> dana: this might help - http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<marcel> dana: is there a way to put this in a config file?
<dana> ere4si: thanks will read it
<ere4si> k
<dana> marcel: check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<marcel> dana: thanks for your help!
<JoshOvki> hi guys, just a quick question, if i have 2 linux o/s installed say   kubuntu + debian (for instantace) would it be possible for them to use the same swap file?
<Arwen> dana, before you could reinstall from within Kubuntu, you'd need a functional dpkg setup
<Arwen> so...
<Arwen> JoshOvki, yes. Just don't hibernate
<JoshOvki> Arwen: Thank you for the confirmation, i dont hibernate anyway.
<JoshOvki> thanks again, bye :)
<jpatrick> rockprincess: /usr/share/locale
<nuxil> marcel, if its just X you want. you can just chomd -x /etc/init.d/kdm
<nuxil> *dont want
<nuxil> err
<bertvdp> hi, I have just installed kubuntu from the kde4 liveCD, is it not meant for installing or something cause it's acting really strange
<dana> Arwen: well my dpkg binary still works, /var/lib/dpkg/info seems to be mostly empty and perl5.8 has problems...
<dana> ere4si: lubi looks nice, i will try smb image as it worked on earlier boot problems, though i do not know if it can boot usb-drives as well ?
<bertvdp> sorry, can anyone here help me with the kde4 problem I just posted ?
<dana> bertvdp: can you give more details ?
<bertvdp> so I installed from the kubuntu 7.10 kde4 liveCD, and I couldn't get it to update (no package manager???) so I just did a sudo apt-get upgrade, then I tried to do some system administration stuff, but it doesn't accept my password and also the loginscreen looks a bit stretched
<mrunagi> what is the command line equivelant of ctrl alt esc
<hydrogen> `kill`
<dana> bertvdp: use your normal user password for system administration
<bertvdp> it says my password is not right
<shadowflier> I have a simmilar problem I cant install anithing
<shadowflier> and I dont know what other administative acount besidedes the only one there is
<bertvdp> I typ the password for the user 'bert' and it takes a lot of time before it answers and then says that it's wrong
<dana> bertvdp: do you have multiple users ?
<bertvdp> dana, no, a clean installation
<shadowflier> same here
<dana> bertvdp: did you do sudo apt-get update before the upgrade you mentioned?
<bertvdp> yeah off course
<mrunagi> what is the command line equivelant of ctrl alt esc
<dana> bertvdp: no problem with password then ?
<bertvdp> I can use sudo
<bertvdp> but the graphical frontend of kde messes it up
<mrunagi> =/
<bertvdp> mrunagi, what does ctrl alt esc do ? :P
<dana> bertvdp: did you try 'kdesu adept' or something similar ?
<bertvdp> not yet, give me 2 sec.
<mrunagi> gives you a cursor to select a window to kill bertvdp
<bertvdp> that works, but I get an other screen then I usually get
<bertvdp> mrunagi, you kill stuff using "sudo kill [PID nr]"
<shadowflier> I am trying to install gimp from sudo apt-get install gimp but it gives me a message "E: Couldn't find package gimp" why?
<mrunagi> if i knew the pid id love to use that but i dont which is why im asking about ctrl alt esc
<mrunagi> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu0.7.10.1 (gutsy), package size 3805 kB, installed size 10488 kB
<mrunagi> dunno shadowflier
<markit> hi, how can I install an older version of the kernel, since does not appear anymore in the repo?
<bertvdp> shadowflier, you don't have your entire repository I think, try sudo apt-get upgrade and otherwise edit sources.list
<shadowflier> it does it with all the packages I am trying to get :(
<shadowflier> I did the update no change
<Arwen> do another 'apt-get update'?
<Arwen> or not
<bertvdp> *update sorrty
<mrunagi> i hate how compiz takes over my shortcuts
<Arwen> shadowflier, take a look at your sources.list
<bertvdp> mrunagi, you can search on shortcuts and then disable them
<mrunagi> what do you mean bertvdp
<shadowflier> yah thanks, the update gave me a new message this time, no admin privileges :(
<SSJ_GZ> mrunagi: xkill, maybe?
<prince_jammys> hah
<mrunagi> ah ty it is xkill\
<bertvdp> mrunagi, in ccsm, if you do an advanced search you can search on values (aka shortcuts), and then just search for the beginning of your shortcut, and then change it
<bertvdp> Arwen, dana, still don't have an idea why things are going wrong ?
<shadowflier> arwen how do I look at the source list, where is ti? (I am new)
<bertvdp> shadowflier, ow you are new, sorry
<bertvdp> shadowflier: do you know how to use a terminal ?
<shadowflier> yah
<bertvdp> do you know how you can edit files from the command line ?
<shadowflier> like text files with vim yah, other no
<mrunagi> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list shadowflier
<bertvdp> that was what I was going to say :p
<prince_jammys> kdesudo
<mrunagi> sudo kdesudo whatever
<mrunagi> interesting i added xkill as command 0 but it wont execute
<jpatrick> !kdesudo | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dana> ere4si: ok, will try to boot lubi ... cu@all
<bertvdp> okey, I have found one of the problems
<ere4si> luck to you dana
<bertvdp> kpackage doesn't work without smartpm and that's not installed by default
<thewhitepelican> does anyone here use both kde 3.5 and kde 4.0?
<shadowflier> I need to install that one too
<TimS> Does gimp have a print option?
<TimS> I cant find it
<dana> ere4si: did you try it once ? i did not succeed in installing it into grub ..
<ere4si> dana: never tried it - saw it recommended once
<erban> CIAO
<erban> A TUTTI
<erban> HELLO
<erban> EVERYBODY
<erban> I'M NEW
<vzduch> !medibuntu > vzduch
<erban> SOMEBODY KNOW...............WHY DON'T FUNCTION MY SOUND CARD
<erban> PLEASE
<vzduch> !caps | erban
<ubotu> erban: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nosrednaekim> !caps | erban
<nosrednaekim> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jpatrick> !it | erban
<ubotu> erban: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jpatrick> no0tic: ^
<erban> e come si fa
<erban> ad andarci
<jpatrick> erban: /join #ubuntu-it
<no0tic> jpatrick, thanks
<jpatrick> no0tic: did he make it?
<roomulo> hello, there..
<no0tic> jpatrick, yes, thanks
<roomulo> after the last update of kubuntu (gutsy)
<roomulo> the xine returns this error when i try to play rmvb files:
<roomulo> "A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: cook.so"
<roomulo> the w32codecs package is installed
<roomulo> can anybody help me?
<Oloughlin75> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !find cook.so
<ubotu> Package/file cook.so does not exist in gutsy
<roomulo> o_O
<jussi01> roomulo: try reinstallingte w32codecs
<roomulo> i've tried =/
<temsx> can I get help?
<roomulo> i guess i'll try to reinstall the xine
<wightstraker> Any idea why a splash screen would stall startup?
<wightstraker> I had to disable it in grub
<free1> I'm thinking that kde4 is looking sweet
<free1> but is trying to install kubuntu on my machine going to brick it?
<free1> The last kubuntu install I tried... nothing worked
<free1> nothing
 * Signil is away: Gone away for now.
<free1> I heard that
<stdin> !away > Signil
<free1> make it do what it do
<MrJigsaw> Anyone in here knows anything about unnotek VirtualBox' ?
<Lynoure> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MrJigsaw> Okay.. so do anyone know how to get into my PC when im in the virtual box? like a key to change it or something ? :|
<MrJigsaw> change back to linux from the XP vbox
<tekstacy> I'm having trouble mounting an external ntfs drive.
<tekstacy> I get the error hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<tekstacy> What's gives?
<snarkster> aternoon
<MrJigsaw> You need to mount the drive tekstacy :-)
<tekstacy> MrJigsaw, Left CTRL + Right mouse
<snarkster> I was trying to get starcraft to work and keep getting cant set screen from 32 to 8 BPP how do i change that?
<lordrayden> hi, what decent replacement 4 XP dc++ exists in kubuntu?
<tekstacy> Yeah, I get that error when I try to mount it
<lordrayden> linuxdcpp seems odd
<Lynoure> MrJigsaw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476568 mentions one or two potential ways, cannot test them for you now
<MrJigsaw> right ctrl + right mouse works :D
<lordrayden> get a hammer ;)
<tekstacy> right ctrl + L is cool too, it integrates them both
<lordrayden> hey, is there any dc++ client in kubuntu besides linuxdcpp?
<lordrayden> or in linux?
<snarkster> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<swatto> hi all, is it possible to get rid of the main panel with the KDE menu buttons on etc - and just have the buttons floating on the desktop?
<lordrayden> transparent panel?!?
<lordrayden> or 3d desktop?
<swatto> hmm i dont know?
<swatto> just wondering if it is possible and if so how to do it
<lordrayden> set panel transparency as u like, but the buttons stay, not float :)
<hydrogen> it is in kde4
<hydrogen> not in kde3
<swatto> can i install kde 4 or will that muck with my compiz etc?
<lordrayden> yeap, I remember now...
<lordrayden> kinda like vista toolbar
<aharoon> how to show my  ip???
<lordrayden> ifconfig
<aharoon> thanks i was using ipconfig
<erban> HI
<erban> HELP
<lordrayden> ifconfig
<lordrayden> not ipconfig
<aharoon> ok thx
<erban> MY CARK SUOND NO FUOND THE SISTEM
<BluesKaj> !it | erban
<ubotu> erban: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hydrogen> !yell | erban
<ubotu> erban: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hydrogen> or not!
<jpatrick> hydrogen: he's muted so don't worry
<hydrogen> wuteva
<hydrogen> oh.. nice
<hydrogen> 100second ping
<hydrogen> :/
<swatto> anyone know how i can install kde 4
<lordrayden> yall *buntu users, only use wine+dc++? isn't it any native dc++ client?
<jpatrick> !kde4 > swatto
<swatto> thanks :)
<lordrayden> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-40-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<jpatrick> lordrayden: KDE4 help in #kubuntu-kde4 tho :)
<lordrayden> :)
<mrunagi> what does kde stand for
<jussi01> Kdesktop environment
<regeya> k desktop environment (used to be 'kool')
<lordrayden> ida no, I picked it over gnome koz i feel better with it, try both, pick what u like
<lordrayden> does wine and dc++ work out of the box? ;)
<lordrayden> or do i have to sweat?
<dana> erban: ciao, which soundcard model do you have a problem with ?
<dana> lordrayden: what is dc++ used for ?
<lordrayden> p2p file transfer
<lordrayden> direct connection sort of
<dana> lordrayden: what protocoll does it use ?
<lordrayden> tcp 411
<Ralesk> DC++ is some IRC-like something, but that's about all I know of it
<Ralesk> I never liked it myself, because most hubs required me to already have like 5G+ of shared data...  so I said screw them :P
<dana> Ralesk: i recall that even napster had some IRC like chat built in...
<Ralesk> and this was when all I had was a 6.4G drive
<Ralesk> true -- in any case, it's a completely unrelated network to napster, ed2k and winmx (and torrent)
<BluesKaj> Ralesk, are you talking about DCC file transfer ?
<Ralesk> lordrayden: you might want to try to install linuxdcpp
<lordrayden> napster? dont awake the dead :)
<Ralesk> BluesKaj: I'm talking about DC++
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , that lame thing
<lordrayden> tnx, but no, I cant search or download with it, it's bad
<Ralesk> according to adept, there's nothing else in the repository.
<lordrayden> as a matter in fact 2morrow ill get rid of it if it dont work
<Ralesk> so the only other thing I can suggest is to google.
<lordrayden> :)
<Ralesk> if you really want p2p and good searching capabilities, go iwht torrent and ed2k...
<dana> lordrayden: try dcgui or rccp respectively
<lordrayden> tnx
<lordrayden> will do
<slow-motion> hi
 * dana is going for another reboot ...
<lordrayden> apt-get or google the deb? or source? what did u find?
<lordrayden> happy reboot dana :)
<dana> lordrayden: apt-get install dcgui rccp
<lordrayden> aham
<Ralesk> lordrayden: now I searched for direct connect and it brought up the programs dana mentioned, but also "valknut" -- which is a qt/kde frontend for DC
<Ralesk> so for kubuntu, you might want to try that
<Ralesk> sudo apt-get install valknut
<lordrayden> tried, no good, very korky interface, ... it's bad valknut
<root_______> hola
<Ralesk> ah, okay
<lordrayden> hiya root
<Flare183> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<root_______> vayan a mamar todos
<mrdigital> is the Linksys WPC11 Wifi card compat with kubuntu?
<Flare183> mrdigital: yeap
<jussi01> !hardware | mrdigital
<ubotu> mrdigital: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Flare183> mrdigital: i know i'm using it right now
<mrdigital> how do i install it/
 * dana re
<Flare183> mrdigital: it uses a broadcom firmware
<jpatrick> nabend dana
<bj_> I am newbie here    How do I get this to work??  Anyone help me out?
<Flare183> bj_: what to work?
<mrdigital> Flare183: dont help
<jussi01> bj_: what to work?
<dana> jpatrick: moin =)
<bj_> getting files or listings??
<lordrayden> how do I register on this channel?
<jussi01> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Flare183> !register | lordrayden
<ubotu> lordrayden: please see above
<Flare183> oops sorry
<jpatrick> Flare183: don't worry
<jussi01> hehe
<Ralesk> wow, ubotu is smart :)
<Flare183> yeap
<Ralesk> no unnecessary repeating, hehe
<Flare183> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Flare183> haha
<Ralesk> Flare183: I know
<Ralesk> oh :D
<Ralesk> nice answer :D
<Flare183> mrdigital: ok now you need two file
<dana> !ask | bj_
<ubotu> bj_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flare183> mrdigital: here you go
<Flare183> mrdigital: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Flare183> file*
<Flare183> oops files*
<jpatrick> ubotu lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<Flare183> hehe
<ghostcube> hey guys
<ghostcube> comiong directly from kde and asking here is there any fix for kde 3.5.x adminsession bug in kcontrol ?ß
<ghostcube> kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kdm'
<ghostcube> this one
<ghostcube> for example
<magarelli> #gdr
<ghostcube> ??
<jpatrick> fermio91: with /join this time
<martijn81> anyone been able to compile kget with the new torrent plugin
<fermio91> what?
<martijn81> ?
<fermio91> ah
<fermio91> Sorry patrick
<martijn81> i get a weird cmake error
<jpatrick> !paste | martijn81
<ubotu> martijn81: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bis0n> Hi, there's a setting in KDE to put application menu bar at top of screen. Where is it located in config files?
<martijn81> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57121/
<NickPresta> bis0n, right click on your desktop > Configure Desktop > Behavior tab > Menu Bar at Top of Screen
<ghostcube> any ideas about the bug ?? it spread out about 2 weeks by apt-get
<bis0n> NickPresta, I don't have full KDE at the moment but I have several KDE apps... Though someone would help with the setting in config files....
<NickPresta> bis0n, ah okay. I don't know where you would set this setting directly. Sorry.
<Gun_Monkey> #join wor-room
<bis0n> NickPresta, do you know if Qt-only applications support that setting?
<ubuntu> "hello again"
<Gun_Monkey> If ebgames/gamestop would actually sell PC games OTHER than the sims/wow/$9 budget games, then maybe people would buy them
<ubuntu> i got a problem
<Gun_Monkey> oops
<BluesKaj> Gun_Monkey, it's prolly  /join #wor-room
<Gun_Monkey> that was a big mispost
<Lynoure> ubuntu: More detail helps.
<ubuntu> i just want to mount an usb-fish with the bash and it does't work
<ubuntu> any idea??
<Lynoure> fish?
<BluesKaj> Gun_Monkey, or is it #war-room ?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: I've heard of usb fish tanks, just had no idea they'd even have something to mount...
<ubuntu> usb-stick
<aleksanteri> ubuntu, mounting as root?
<Schuenemann> hey, what is the driver for those who have an intel onboard video card?
<Schuenemann> my xorg.cong says "intel", but I don't think that's right. IIRC, I had something like i810
<ghostcube> intel
<ghostcube> aleksanteri:
<ubuntu> sure mounting as root
<ghostcube> oh no
<ghostcube> lol
<Schuenemann> ghostcube, intel?
<ghostcube> sure
<aleksanteri> ghostcube, ?
<ghostcube> sorry wrong tab lol
<aleksanteri> ubuntu, hmmm. try $(sudo fdisk -l)
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, try: cat /proc/asound/cards
<aleksanteri> (without the $() of course)
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<ghostcube> intel card is intel driver
<ghostcube> :|
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, is that sound or video?
<ubuntu> ok i see that must be explaint
<ghostcube> Schuenemann: what are u trying to do
<ubuntu> i have a distribution known as knoppicillin
<Schuenemann> configure video card
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57128/
<ubuntu> it based on knoppix
<ghostcube> Schuenemann: for 3d
<BluesKaj> sorry Schuenemann, lspci | grep VGA
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<Schuenemann> ghostcube, for everything
<ubuntu> and here i need to mount an usb-drive
<BluesKaj> !patience | hola
<ubotu> hola: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Lynoure> ubuntu: so you are not at all on Kubuntu?
<ghostcube> Schuenemann: hmm ok so intel is ure driver
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> and thats the problem
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, anything interesting there?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, then look for the Intel 82845G/GL video driver
<Schuenemann> hmmm...
<ghostcube> ehm guys the driver he needs is intel driver
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, it should be on their site
<ghostcube> so what are u discussing
<ghostcube> only set in xorg.conf intel
<Z3U5> hi ppl new here can i get some with kubuntu installation please?
<Z3U5> hi ppl new here can i get some help with kubuntu installation please?
<ubuntu> i tried to: modprobe usbcore;modprobe usb-store
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, like tis? http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=8844
<Lynoure> Z3U5: yes, probably, just ask?
<ubuntu> and then i used usb-uhci and it failed
<ghostcube> ok guys im back to compiz fusion support lol cu
<BluesKaj> The Intel driver support site , Schuenemann
<ubuntu> so i tried usb-ohci and again it failed
<ubuntu> mkdir /mnt/usb-drive
<Z3U5> ok, just downloaded gutsy gibbon amd64 dvd went almost through the install when it got stuck at 89% while removing programs for like 45 mins
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: you shouldn't have to download drivers
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: i think your card is supported with the driver "i810"
<ubuntu> mount  -o unmask=000 -t vfat /dev/da /mnt/usb-drive
<Lynoure> ubuntu: sorry, don't know anything specific on knoppicillin, all those should load normally in kubuntu. But that would be uhci_hcd, so do check the name of the module...
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, I remember I was using that driver, but now it says "intel"
<ubuntu> here: vfat is not supported fs
<Schuenemann> I'll change that and try
<piquadrat> Hi. I have a little problem with access rights. I had two partitions (/home and /data), which I wanted to put together. I copied everything to a external HD with "cp -aR", deleted the two partitions, created a new one, formated it (ext3), adjusted /etc/fstab with the new UUID of the volume, copied everything back and chowned everything to my username. Nevertheless, as normal user, I can't access anything on the newly created partition. I
<piquadrat> can access it as root without problem
<ubuntu> sure
<ubuntu> but to load it you must type modprobe usb-uhci
<prince_jammys> piquadrat: can you paste the fstab line?
<piquadrat> prince_jammys: UUID=5b600ccd-7940-455d-aa7e-e2c017fa07ee /home ext3 user_xattr,defaults,noatime,nodiratime  0 2
<ubuntu> could you tell me how to mount usb device with ther bash
<ubuntu> ?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: your command looked fine, assuming you were root.
<swatto> anyone know how i can start KDE 4 - i cant get the login window anymore if i logout it goes straight to console and i can only start KDE 3.5
<hola> BluesKaj: ok you have right......do you know in which channel can i ask for to configure webcam?
<ubuntu> not really my friend i just read out of magazine
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, still having trouble when I switch from full screen to windowed
<Schuenemann> the image freezes and is distorted for some time
<Z3U5> can someone plz help, i just installed mirc so i could get help with kubuntu
<Lynoure> ubuntu: ? I guess your magazine didn't have vfat support, then =)
<ubuntu> no jokes at all, pls
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: i came in late, so i don't know your problem.  but when i saw i card i remember that i had installed ubuntu on another computer with that card using i810.  i don't know the solution, but i think downloading the drivers from the web can just make a bigger mess
<BluesKaj> hola, I don't know, sorry :(
<Schuenemann> =/
<martijn81> we really need a wiki page for computers that do not install perfectly with (x/k)ubuntu
<ubuntu> they discribe a different way
<hola> BluesKaj: ok
<Lynoure> ubuntu: oh, I thought your comment was a reply to mine. nevermind.
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: did it ever work properly?
<Schuenemann> not on gutsy, prince_jammys
<Schuenemann> but on feisty, yes
<BluesKaj> prince_jammys, Schuenemann ,is there a default Intel restricted driver in system settings/advanced ?
<ubuntu> i have got a laptop and there you have to have a second cdrom
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, how do I know?
<ubuntu> thats the problem
<BluesKaj> <--ATI
<Schuenemann> ahh
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: and what you've been doing is editing /etc/xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, system settings/advanced
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, well, it said my system doesn't require any
<ubuntu> so i want to copy the image to the usb-device
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, I just did that
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, my hardware, actually
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: have you tried ::   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jussi01> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, isn't it that command that resets everything?
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: yes
<Schuenemann> hmmm... no. Should I?
<BluesKaj> no Schuenemann it's default driver included in the install , you have to enable it in admin mode ...if it's available
<ubuntu> ( - looking for help :( - )
<Lynoure> ubuntu: I think I'll pass... not familiar with the distro you said you are on (knoppicillin), and it's quite late.
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: if you do, back up your current xorg.conf so you can revert
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, there's nothing available in that window... I just got an alert box saying that =/
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, ok
<BluesKaj> ok
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: i remember one time while i was installing beryl with that card, i ended up copying someone else's from the internet.  (i googled ubuntu xorg.conf and the card name ) :)
<Aranel> my friend said when he tries to install amarok, this message appears: "ubuntu etiketli cd yi takıp entere basın" means : "Mount the cd labelled ubuntu and press enter"
<ubuntu> whats the normal shell command to mount an usb-device??
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: just remember to backup the file to prevent further headache
<Aranel> whats this and how can he install applications without cd ?
<Schuenemann> ok, thanks
<Z3U5> #ubuntu
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, what was that command to see the card model? lspci | grep what?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: normally they automount under kubuntu...  if they don't, sudo mount -t filesystemtype device mountmount  ought to work.
<BluesKaj> vga
<Schuenemann> lspci | grep vga? doesn't output anything
<prince_jammys> piquadrat: i'm not familiar with the usr_xattr option.  i was just looking at a tutorial online where the sample fstab is /dev/hda7 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<BluesKaj> Aranel, alt+F2 ,kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf , then put a # in front he line with the cdrom as a deb source ..most likely it's the first line
<Aranel> thanks for information BluesKaj :)
<Aranel> xorg.conf ? its interesting.
<BluesKaj> Aranel, i hope you find the right line
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: do VGA or grep -i for case insensitive
<Aranel> i hope too :)
<Lynoure> s/mountmount/mountpoint/
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: that's why it didn't output anything
<Schuenemann> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Schuenemann> yeah, thanks
<BluesKaj> Aranel, you can post the text of the xorgfile in pastebin and i'll tell exactly which one it is .
<ubuntu> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda/ /[place.to.mount]
<ubuntu> is that right??
<ubuntu> or any mistake??
<prince_jammys> ubuntu it seems you're missing a number sda2 sdaX
<Lynoure> ubuntu: well, depends on whether that's the type, device and mount point, but yeah.
<prince_jammys> i could be wrong on that
<Oloughlin75> prince_jammys: you are right :)
<Aranel> BluesKaj: ok, if i need i'll send a message to you. thanks :)
<prince_jammys> ubuntu:  do sudo fdisk -l    and see the /dev/sdaX  marked "vfat"
<ubuntu> so you are thinking there is just the number missing??
<Oloughlin75> ubuntu: you need to specify which partition on the drive to mount
<BluesKaj> ok Aranel ,very good
<ubuntu> there is just one partition
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, something that I noted with gutsy is that the monitor center differs from windoze, making me adjust the monitor settings all the time I switch OS
<Oloughlin75> ubuntu: sda1 then
<ubuntu> is it nassasary?
<Oloughlin75> ubuntu: yes
<Z3U5> can anyone help plz with kubuntu installation problem
<hydrogen> !ask | Z3U5
<ubotu> Z3U5: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> ubuntu do :::   sudo fdisk -l    and look for the line with FAT32
<ubuntu> i formated it under windows to fat32
<Z3U5> installed gutsy gibbon amd64 dvd the install got stuck at 89% while removing programs
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: does it actually work properly now?
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, nope... I have to adjust all the time
<Schuenemann> oh wait, I haven't tried after changing the driver
<Aranel> BluesKaj: http://sudrap.org/paste/1824/
<Z3U5> installed gutsy gibbon amd64 dvd the install got stuck at 89% while removing programs for 45 mins didnt move after that
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, prince_jammys, do you know if that driver supports resolutions greater than 1024x768?
<Oloughlin75> Schuenemann: it should
<Oloughlin75> Schuenemann: can your screen?
<Schuenemann> Oloughlin75, oops, I meant that video card, not driver
<Oloughlin75> Schuenemann: most cards newer than say 10 years can
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: the card should, but i don't know about the driver
<Schuenemann> Oloughlin75, well, the monitor is old, but I see that option in xorg.conf but now in systemsettings
<Schuenemann> subsection display has Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x450" "720x400" "640x480"
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: i remember it maxed out at 1024x768  on the installation i was telling you about.  other than that, it worked properly
<stas> hi all
<Lynoure> Z3U5: Can you remind me what happens before that step?
<ubuntu> specil device /dev/sda does not exist
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: the other thing you want to look into is the specs of your monitor and adjust your xorg.conf
 * regeya needs to tweak his settings; 1024x768 seems to be his current max as well
<ubuntu> damn
<stas> can someone help me plz?? im new in kubuntu :(
<prince_jammys> ubuntu:    sudo fdisk -l
<martijn81> stas: just shoot
<Z3U5> nothing it just got stuck the comp did not habg or anything likethat
<stas> lol
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: i did it all by copying other people's off the internet
<Aranel> BluesKaj: solved. thanks :)
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, how many attempts?
<Z3U5> nothing it just got stuck the comp did not hang or anything likethat
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: you don't want to know ... but that was mostly because of beryl
<Lynoure> Z3U5: What was the step before that? What did it do? I don't have an installer in mid-run here, so 89% does not tell me much
<prince_jammys> Schuenemann: actually that was only because of beryl
<Z3U5> Lynour: enothing it just got stuck the comp did not hang or anything like that
<stas> mart, mayb u has a minute time to help me? :)
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, dammit heh
 * regeya is using compiz with an ooooold radeon 7000ve and the only thing that doesn't work well is openarena
<Schuenemann> prince_jammys, you should've kept the file
<regeya> well that and I don't get 3d windows with the cube view, but aside from that...
<Z3U5> Lynoure: well it was while removing programs
<Lynoure> Z3U5: that was the exact text it gave?
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<stas> hm... i have a really stupid problem, hat can be easyly solved by everyone who knows kubuntu well...
<ubuntu> how i have to type the command with sudo fdisk -l?
<regeya> o_O
<Schuenemann> brb
<regeya> what's UbuntuStats
<regeya> or what was
<Z3U5> Lynoure: removing programs and was at 89%
<Lynoure> stas: gah, just ask :)
<prince_jammys> ubuntu:  type it in the terminal and paste the line that says FAT32
<ubuntu> i typed: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<martijn81> ubuntu: hit alt+F2 and  type konsole, then paste what you want
<regeya> !ubuntustats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntustats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> ubuntu   no   only   "sudo fdisk -l"   nothing else
<Lynoure> stas: don't ask people to commit to trying to mindread you, asking is so much easier for all.
<martijn81> stas: sure, just ask, someone will know
<stas> well, i was having a problem with adept (it was blocked by other programs) so i typed in a command i found in a forum and i dont know what it done, but now my adept works again, but doesnt show already installed packeges :( i have to do something like a scan for installed software, but dont know how...
<stas> cause im a window$ user i dont know how to hande ubuntu (especcialy with command lines) :(
<Lynoure> Z3U5: Sorry, I could not find a likely cause now... must be too tired :/
<ubuntu> i am going sick, it does not work :(
<Z3U5> Lynoure: does that make sense? can i make it anymore clear
<prince_jammys> ubuntu what happened when you typed "sudo fdisk -l"
<ubuntu> i am already root@ubuntu
<Lynoure> Z3U5: if I understood right, you were doing 1st ever install of kubuntu gutsy, on 64bit system with amd64 image and it got stuck late in the install with text "removing programs"?
<prince_jammys> ubuntu: ok what happens when you type "fdisk -l"
<ubuntu> User ubuntu may run the following commands on this host:
<ubuntu>     (ALL) ALL
<prince_jammys> ubuntu  are you on a live cd?
<ubuntu> thats right
<Z3U5> Lynoure: ok the install went fine copying files,..., scanning CD ROM,.... then reached removing (unwanted) programs thats when it got stuck
<regeya> y'know, I just want to point out that ubuntu's sudo settings spoiled me.  I had to set up a debian box at work with the default sudo settings :->
<stas> noone knows a solution? :( this should really be not a big thing i thought... Oo
<martijn81> stas: that is a strange problem, what command did you use?
<ubuntu> and also @knoppicillin, but it was written that it is possible
<Z3U5> Lynoure: yes first ever is correct
<martijn81> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Lynoure> Z3U5: What could possibly help is the exact text of the step it got stuck with, but it's 1am, someone else might help you better now.
<prince_jammys> stas: you have all the check boxed checked, right? (show installed, etc)  just verifying
<Armakidon> How install compiz on kde ?
<prince_jammys> *boxes
<stas> martijn81: i dont know anymore :( sorry, its really stupid i know ^^ i was something described wth "...rebuilding your databse..."
<martijn81> Armakidon: best to ask that in #compiz-fusion
<stas> prince_jammys: well, thats the problem. for example i have amarok installed, but the package manager says amarok isnt installed, its not checked and i can check it then
<Z3U5> Lynoure: can you tell me how to set up an internet conncetion on kubuntu
<swatto> ohh my xorg.conf files is messed up and KDM wont start :( - would someone have a look at it for me
<sepeck> hmmm... cleared cache... why won;t it show...
<sepeck> wrong window
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | stas: try closing adept and running the following command, and then reopening.
<ubotu> stas: try closing adept and running the following command, and then reopening.: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubuntu> i am tiered that this is a problem, because the rest to mount a virtual drive an a boot-cd that works
<Lynoure> Z3U5: depends on the exact nature of your problem, I don't do ndiswrapper stuff. But someone on the channel probably does.
<ubuntu> there is just the problem of burning the cd
<stas> ubotu: ok, ill try right now...
<stas> prince_jammys: ok,ill try
<Z3U5> Lynoure: thanks anyways
<ubuntu> or puting the image to a usb-drive
<prince_jammys> ubuntu so "fdisk -l" doesn't give you any output?
<ubuntu> User ubuntu may run the following commands on this host:
<ubuntu>     (ALL) ALL
<ubuntu> that's all
<stas> prince_jammys: hey :D lloks like it works. amarok and bluetooth obex client is now shown as installed... and many other apps as well
<Lynoure> ubuntu: weird...  that's the output of   sudo -l  , not normally of   sudo fdisk -l
<prince_jammys> stas: good
<ubuntu> ok
<stas> prince_jammys: thanks you very much :)
<ubuntu> but were is the mistake?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: What exactly did you type? :)
<ubuntu> or better where is the solution
<prince_jammys> ubuntu that's what i'm trying to find out.  if we only knew what the device is, you could mount it
<Z3U5> can someone plz help in setting up internet connection on kubuntu, never done that b4 so i dont know how, but when i do ifconfig the only ip i could see was 127.0.0.1, in windows the connection settings are as follows gateway 192.168.1.1, ip 192.168.1.2 and also dont know where to put the dns ip, i tried to do it through network settings but guess im going wrong somewhere
<prince_jammys> ubuntu:  are you on a console or a GUI?
<ubuntu> i tried different
<ubuntu> i have to work on a console
<stas> prince_jammys: only one more lil question: if i want install new software from the internet and check the box of that app it takes like 3 minutes untill the window moves again (the notebook is loading something all the time), is this normal?
<Lynoure> Z3U5: dns goes into  /etc/resolv.conf
<ubuntu> cause knoppicillin just have a console
<prince_jammys> stas: when you say from the internet you mean from adept?
<ubuntu> an the midnightcommander
<ubuntu> mc
<ubuntu> thats all
<Z3U5> Lynoure: is there a way to do all this inGUI
<Lynoure> Z3U5: if you pastebin your current /etc/network/interfaces  I can modify it to have those settings...
<stas> i think so. well, its software that is not on the kubuntu dvd, so i think it comes from the internet
<prince_jammys> but you are booted from a ubuntu live cd?
<ubuntu> no
<prince_jammys> oh
<stas> prince_jammys: i think so. well, its software that is not on the kubuntu dvd, so i think it comes from the internet
<Lynoure> Z3U5: probably, but I'm much more of a commandline person, done it hundreds of time on command line, maybe once ever on gui.
<ubuntu> in this case: yes. but not when i to prepare the burning
<prince_jammys> stas: adept takes forever for me also, when listing all the packages.
<ubuntu> this is just a virtual machine
 * prince_jammys is confused
<stas> prince_jammys: ok then. i only wonder cause i use kubuntu for first time, and its funny ^^ think will use it in the future as well. and thx for your help :) good n8
<Z3U5> Lynoure: my kubuntu installation did not complete as you know so wont be able to provide /etc/network/interfaces, if i gave you details can you do it for me
<prince_jammys> stas ok bye
<stas> baba world :)
<SpookyET> hi
<Lynoure> Z3U5: you can browse to it with dolphin or konquer, or do    cat /etc/network/interfaces   on the commandline
<SpookyET> kde4 is not very usable. But, I like what I see. It uses 100 megs less RAM than gnome. It uses less ram than xfce. I wonder why they are cloning compiz instead of creating a Qt4 gui for it
<Lynoure> Z3U5: but, oh, on gui:  K-menu --> System Settings -> Network connections -> Administrator Mode   then edit away
<prince_jammys> ubuntu :: type "which fdisk"
<Z3U5> Lynoure: ok nice, can you tell where do i need to put which values eg: gateway, computerIP, DNS (preffered/ alternate)
<Z3U5> Lynoure: too used to windows ...sorry
<Lynoure> Z3U5: gateway goes to the Routes tab, IP to the 1st tab (Network interfaces), DNS to Domain Name System tab
<Lynoure> Z3U5: click on "Configure interface" to change the ip and netmask
<Z3U5> Lynoure: u see i did that, trying to use logic, but nothing i still got 127.0.0.1 on cammand ifconfig, and no connection what i did get was a network disconnected icon in the panel
<sepeck> hmmm.... my internet connection works, I ping via cmd line, I can update via Adept... I cannot browese the web with Konquer
<Z3U5> Lynoure: do you think it could be a problem that the network card is not getting detected, bcoz in network settings it the network interface as eth0
<Lynoure> Z3U5: I think it only applies when you have clicked apply
<Lynoure> Z3U5: eth0 is what the first network card normally is
<Z3U5> Lynoure: ya i did that too, apply
<ubuntu__> !MBR
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lynoure> Z3U5: then do   sudo ifdown eth0  and  sudo ifup eth0
<Lynoure> Z3U5: if that does not work, you really need to pastebin the interfaces file
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<ubuntu__> Lynoure: is ifup about the same as ifconfig up?
<sepeck> odd... FF works.  Ah well, FF it is
<Lynoure> ubuntu__: both ifup and ifconfig are used to boss interfaces... see man ifup  and man ifconfig respectively
<ubuntu__> ok, i was just wondering if there weren't a simple difference to them, or if they were basically the same
<feffer> Hi all, desktop icons were lost after upgrade to Gutsy. Sys settings don't restore them. Search didn't resolve it? Any ideas?
<Lynoure> ubuntu__: We both might have been too lazy to make 100% sure =)
<Z3U5> Lynoure: will try that, for now i need to crash, 5 am here in india, will you be here tomorrow?
<ubuntu__> Lynoure: perhaps. i am in the middle of trying to get wireless going on 2 pcs, having issues, and was looking for some quick enlightenment
<feffer> After playing with settings, they popped back but didn't survive reboot
<ubuntu__> i am using wireless on this thing (finally) running off a live CD
<Lynoure> Z3U5: I'm pretty much always here, but quite busy tomorrow, so I might be idle. But the channel is full of helpful people
<Lynoure> ubuntu__: I run out of enlightenment at 1am
<Z3U5> Lynoure: thanks
<ubuntu__> Lynoure: i am ALWAYS in short supply
<Lynoure> ubuntu__: now here just to wrap things up before catching my zzz
<ubuntu__> Lynoure: where are you at?
<Lynoure> ubuntu__: Helsinki
<ubuntu__> ahh.... linus in disguise, eh?
<ubuntu__> i knew he used ubuntu!
<hola> sameone is able to help me to cofigure my webcam?
<Lynoure> ubuntu__: He is not even in Finland, I think :)
<ubuntu__> Lynoure: i think he's in californication
<Lynoure> hola: more detail: make, model problem, and you might be lucky
<SpookyET>  weird. kde4 has a nice gui for desktop resize and rotate that uses xrandr. It would no go above 1280x800. I switched to gnome not restarting X and my laptop is 1680x1050 and my tv 1920x1080. hahaha
<hola> Lynoure:  0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<hola> Lynoure: /dev/video it does not created
<ubuntu__> i accidentally deleted the clock in the panel on KDE4, and for the life of me, i do not know how to get it back
<Lynoure> hola: http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/02/02/zaapa-webcam-en-ubuntu-linux-710-gutsy-gibbon-2/ seems to have a step-by-step for that.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__, right click on the panel ..add aplet to panel
<hola> Lynoure: i lready know that site
<ubuntu__> Bluein KDE4 , i did not see that option
<hola> but the problem is that the cam is not recognize
<Lynoure> hola: and followed all the steps?
<hola> and /devvideo is not created
<hola> sure
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__, ??
<jussi01> ubuntu__: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Lynoure> hola: /dev/video1 or /dev/video0 ?
<hola> both
<hola> no /dev/video is createed
<hola> i dont know why
<jussi01> ubuntu__: when you get there, i can help you
<ubuntu__> jussi: i was making a comment, but thanks for the link
<ubuntu__> ty jussi01, i may go there in a bit
<Lynoure> hola: that was my extent of wakefulness for now, and I have no hands-on with that cam... check  dmesg  for hints, try reconnecting the device and such.
<ubuntu__> this is strange. i am connected to this IRC channel, but konqueror cannot connect to the net
<hola> Lynoure: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4932/
#kubuntu 2008-02-24
<tomer> anyone ever use cinelerra for movie editing?
<tomer> do you know if can import avi files
<tomer> how do you install it with apt-gget
<tomer> ?
<swatto> please can somebody help me - im getting Malformed URL system:/ - and i cant open system folders or run commands from k menu
<ubuntu> hola
<Oloughlin75> ubuntu: problems?
<ubuntu> estlh
<ubuntu> estoy en el live
<Oloughlin75> !es | ubuntu
<ubuntu> I'm stay in kubuntu live
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Oloughlin75> ubuntu: You are "on" live.
<ubuntu> I need activate compiz
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> I need to know if compiz run in this computer
<ubuntu> but I use ubuntu not kubuntu
<ubuntu> here is diferent
<martijn81> ubuntu: try asking for help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu> thanks man
<martijn81> np
<XenThraL> anyone familiar with SWIG?
<crazy_bus> there is a program that shows you what programs are currently downloading/uploading  Can anyone tell me what it is as I forgot the name
<martijn81> crazy_bus: was that a commandline tool?
<crazy_bus> martijn81: I remember it being a gui tool
<crazy_bus> is there a terminal tool that does the same thing?
<jesse> Can someone please help me with Compiz?
<martijn81> jesse: best to start asking that in #compiz-fusion
<jesse> I didn't know there was a separate channel.
<jesse> Oops.
<jesse> Thank you.
<martijn81> there is :)
<kiefer> Hey all, When I try to play .rmvb file in Totem it gives me the message "the playback of this movie requires a realmedia demuxer plugin which isnt installed' how do i get said plugin?
<Oloughlin75> !find grease
<ubotu> Found: firefox-greasemonkey
<Oloughlin75> !find firefox
<ubotu> Found: firefox-themes-ubuntu, mozilla-firefox-locale-af, mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-be, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg (and 71 others)
<dbmoodb> hi there this might be more of an #ubuntu question, but does anyone know if you can use tracker to search files - like within documents - i know beagle can and - kat is it the kde thing..
<mike18> my kubuntu load screen shows then stops very early on... i go to terminal 1 and it shows kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot... and sits there
<mike18> how can i see a log of what it's erroring on
<kidtoy> hello
<subspider> hi anyone knows anygame to play like cs??
<eirikeylandsbran> what about, drumrolls, cs!?
<subspider> counter strake
<subspider> strike
<subspider> like counter strike eirikeylandsbran
<eirikeylandsbran> yes, so play counter strike then
<eirikeylandsbran> jeez, im to funny
<eirikeylandsbran> sorry, I got no real advice to you
<subspider> no
<jeffy124> hi all, when booting up Kubuntu it shows the Kubuntu logo (Before it loads the login screen). what is this screen called?
<subspider> but in linux i can't
<subspider> ??
<add616> how i can fix my apt
<add616> i can download updates cause error
<regeya> sorry, add616?
<add616> please help me to fix apt
<add616> i can't opened my apt database
<add616> i can touch my apt for incorrect configuration
<jeffy124> i think the answer to my question is bootsplash? am i right?
<add616> please help to fix my apt database
<adz21c> jeffy124: bootloader its usually called (see grub and lilo)) annd bootsplash is the screen with the kubuntu logo where it starts up linux
<add616> hello
<add616> if i restart the apt database will restore or noit
<Pici> add616: What error are you getting?
<add616> i can't opened my apt database
<Pici> What does the error say exactly
<add616> in other words my update manager
<Pici> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<add616> it cause error configuration
<jeffy124> adz21c: thought so...
<add616> nothing happen
<jeffy124> *my bootsplash doesn't show up, and i'm currently reading bug reports. anyone else had this problem?
<add616> apt is locked
<add616> how can i open the apt
<add616> if possible to fix my apt in kpackage configuration
<add616> for now i am running kpackage to fix my apt
<Pici> add616: I can't help if I don't know exactly what the error message is.
<add616> the apt database is locked cause wrong configuration
<adz21c> jeffy124: running x64?
<add616> i touch the repristory and add the site of compiz is cause by error
<add616> how can i open my apt database in GUI
<Pici> add616: You can only run one package manager at the same time, so close adept, synaptic and any apts you have open and try again.
<Pici> If you arent sure what you have open, you can just reboot then try to open adept/synaptic afterwards.
<add616> for now i the Kpackage to apt fixup do u think it really works to comeback may apt database or open it?
<Pici> It might
<add616> are u sure, how many percent
<add616> i run the kpackage to fixup apt, do u think it reaaly works
<Pici> I dont understand.
<Pici> add616: What is your native language?
<add616> visaya
<Pici> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<add616> join #ubuntu-ph
<jeffy124> adz21c: i have an x86 processor... or whatever you call it? i suck with hardware knowledge :S
<adz21c> jeffy124: ok, thats a no :-) just i not been able to use a bootsplash for a long time for it just doesn't work for me and prevents booting, never got around to solving it, just wondering if u had the same issue
<jeffy124> adz21c: i guess i'll wait for hardy... lol. screw trying a work around.
<jeffy124> cya
<add616> nothing response in tagalog
<add616> may pinay po ba d2
<gundam_rx78nt1> I just updated my Kubuntu laptop with the last update and ran into problems
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was instructed to remove the linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic and  in doing so, it removed my wireless card and my audio card.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I re-installed the linux headers but my ipw3945 and audio driver aren't loaded.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I already did the restricted modules and activated the  ipw3945 but it doesn't load the drivers and the ipw3945.ko isn't even on the hard drive.
<gundam_rx78nt1> How can I fix this?
<Amarox> good morning
<gundam_rx78nt1> help? anybody?
<add616> how long to fix apt database
<add616> it takes more hours?
<jetsaredim> anyone having issues with knetworkmanager in kde3 on hardy?
<luccials> oi
<luccials> algum brasileiro
<mitchells00> ok can someone help... i wanna try KDE4 on kubuntu in vmware, i'm following these instructions: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php but i can't get past where it says "Install kde4-core" i tryed apt-get install kde4-core and got nothing...
<mixed> anyone know if kubuntu supports two processors?  I have an old PIII with 2 processors and want to install kubuntu on it
<mitchells00> it should..... try it...?
<jetsaredim> mitchells00: hardy or gutsy?
<mitchells00> nvm i got it ^^
<mitchells00> forgot to update aptitude
<mitchells00> 7.10
<mitchells00> gusty i think? :P
<mitchells00> it's installing ^^ i want to see all the new shiny things in KDE4.. see if it really is able to compete with vista with the majority of the end-user market...
<mixed> mitchells00, im trying to start my machine with the gutsy CD, it tries to start but then all of a sudden my machine turns off :-(
<mitchells00> i know it's not really ready to be deployed as such right now, maybe 4.1 or 4.2 but still to see how far it's come :D
<mitchells00> well then maybe not..?
<mitchells00> that's the beauty of live cd's
<add616> if i ru the kpackage and update my apt manager do u think the apt manager will comeback?
<mitchells00> try it, if it doesen't work, then you didn't damage anything finding out in the process :P
<mitchells00> don't know.. i'm not that pro ^^;;
<mixed> mitchells00, I just tried it, it didn't work
<mitchells00> well then there's your answer
<mitchells00> if the live cd doesen't work then the chances of the install working are VERY slim
<mitchells00> :P
<palandia> hi
<palandia> i have a question please
<palandia> i have downloaded the 7.20 DVD of kubuntu
<palandia> i mean 7.10 sorry
<mitchells00> yes....?
<palandia> but i was wondering that it has KDE 4, when i finished installing my system...my KDE is 3.5.8
<palandia> is there any chance to upgrade to KDE 4... it is much different?
<mitchells00> i'm doing that at the moment actually
<mitchells00> it's 30% done :D
<palandia> my apps will continue working?
<mitchells00> erm.. if they don't you can just boot back into kde3.5
<palandia> is KDE 4 faster????
<mitchells00> it's not replacing it
<mitchells00> it claims to be, but i haven't had a chance to test it :P
<palandia> ah ok
<palandia> i think i better wait for your update notices...
<palandia> do you have a desktop or a laptop system?
<mitchells00> plus everything has been rewritten, so not many applications are really designed to take advantage of the new stuff :P
<mitchells00> desktop
<mitchells00> but i don't think that would make much of a difference
<mitchells00> except power management etc
<mitchells00> if you want you can install it too, but if you don't like it then just choose 3.5 when you log in...
<palandia> ok...my point was that actually i have a AMD64 with powernow
<palandia> running at 1800 Mhz
<palandia> and i was wondering about if KDE4 would be faster....
<mitchells00> hmm.. don't know what effect that would have... there is a live cd of kubuntu with kde4 as default.. try that
<palandia> i haver ead that the apps for KDE 3 wont work at KDE4 is it right?
<swatto> ive got KDE 4 installed - there is no system tray icons though
<mitchells00> most probably
<mitchells00> some might work
<mitchells00> but alot might not
<mitchells00> it's not really ready for full use yet... still needs to grow a bit, but try it and see what you think of it :P
<palandia> oh! ok
<palandia> i see..
<mitchells00> wait untill KDE 4.1 or 4.2
<mitchells00> i'm only installing it to see what the changes are
<mitchells00> how far it's claims really do go,
<mitchells00> and the set of new applications, apparently they work in 3.5 :P
<palandia> how much does it will take the rest of your installation by now?
<mitchells00> well it's 48%
<mitchells00> says 16 minutes :P
<palandia> i want to wait to hear your comments about it...
<palandia> :)
<mitchells00> i'm only running it in a vmware virtual machine.. maybe you should try that too? :P see for yourself what you think aswell!
<mitchells00> but i'll tell you in about 20 minutes if it's worth downloading
<mitchells00> :P
<artur_> Hello. I'm running a Win program with wine. In the windows this program, when started, tries to find the Lessons in a CD-ROM, the CD must have a label like AB01_23, a CD with a different label is ignored. So, with Wine, i can make any directory be C:, D:, and so on. But besides this, i need more then the directory be D:, i need that the directory be a Cd-rom with a Label besides the Unit Letter. In the winecfg, in the tab Drivers, there's a place where i can
<artur_> type some label(i think) but if i do this, when i open the winecfg again, the label field is blank.  So how can i solve this?
<mitchells00> does wine have an IRC channel?
<mitchells00> maybe a better place to ask, as people will know more on the subject :)
<palandia> thanks mitchells00 i will be waiting .... please ping me... when you are done... i will be surfing the net...
<artur_> mitchells00: thnks dude, now i'm there!
<mitchells00> ok ^^
<mitchells00> helping people while-you-wait is fun.. xD
<martijn81> silent here
<mitchells00> ok now i have KDE4 installed and kubuntu won't let me select what DE i wanna use :/
<ubuntu_> Por fin! logre instalar kubuntu :P
<mitchells00> was that even in english?
<mitchells00> i honestly can't tell..
<martijn81> me neither
<martijn81> mitchells00: there is a menu to the right right?
<martijn81> in kdm
<palandia> mitchells00: do you mean that you cnat roll back to kde 3.5?
<mitchells00> it doesn't install over the top of kde3.5..
<palandia> so? i am not understanding then...
<gtt> i accidentally deleted some files and also emptied the trash can... anyone recommend a way i might be able to recover some of my info?
<palandia> when you boot you will have option for kde4 and another option for kde 3.5?
<Oloughlin75> palandia: when you sign in, you can choose kde3,4 gnome fluxbox or whatever other desktop evironments you've installed
<mitchells00> should yeah :P
<martijn81> mitchells00: but you can't?? please alaborate
<gundam_rx78nt1> My wireless network card and audio drivers don't work since I updated my laptop...
<gundam_rx78nt1> I had problems during the update and in the forum, I was instructed to remove the linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic package.
<gundam_rx78nt1> this removed all of the packages dependant with it. Including my restricted drivers.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now, I have re-installed the linux-headers and the restricted packages but my audio and wireless doesn't work.
<gundam_rx78nt1> any pointers?
<mot> what's a better bittorrent client than ktorrent?
<gundam_rx78nt1> azerues
<mot> i read somewhere that there was a new client that was going to become standard in the next version of *buntu
<mot> it wasn't azerus either
<gundam_rx78nt1> well you asked for what is a better bittorrent client. not which one you read about...
<mot> sorry, apparently it was a big name, i figured somebody'd rattle it off and it'd jump out at me. if i heard it, i'd know it.
<mot> ahh
<mot> deluge.
<LinuxID10T> Anyone here?
<gundam_rx78nt1> My wireless network card and audio drivers don't work since I updated my laptop...
<gundam_rx78nt1> I had problems during the update and in the forum, I was instructed to remove the linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic package.
<gundam_rx78nt1> this removed all of the packages dependant with it. Including my restricted drivers.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now, I have re-installed the linux-headers and the restricted packages but my audio and wireless doesn't work.
<icanhasadmin> anyone like OSS over ALSA?
<gundam_rx78nt1> any pointers?
<LinuxID10T> No pulseaudio is better
<tuxwulf_> Hey guys ... and girls. whatever. How do I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 without having to reinstall the whole thing?
<LinuxID10T> Use dist upgrade
<Hirvinen> !upgrade | tuxwulf_
<ubotu> tuxwulf_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hirvinen> tuxwulf_: Do *not* use apt-get dist-upgrade or aptitude dist-upgrade
<tuxwulf_> Hirvinen: ... thanks! ... and sorry for still not being able to think of the obvious myself...
<seattlegaucho> is there any way to upgrade in stages if I have not enough disk space?
 * seattlegaucho wants to go from 7.04 to 7.10 on his laptop, but hasn't enought disk space
<gundam_rx78nt1> My wireless network card and audio drivers don't work since I updated my laptop...
<Hirvinen> seattlegaucho: None that I know of. How much are you lacking?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I had problems during the update and in the forum, I was instructed to remove the linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic package.
<seattlegaucho> Hirvinen: about 200M
<gundam_rx78nt1> this removed all of the packages dependant with it. Including my restricted drivers.
<joseph> does kde have an 'official' scp client?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now, I have re-installed the linux-headers and the restricted packages but my audio and wireless doesn't work.
<gundam_rx78nt1> any pointers?
<LinuxID10T> Backup and reinstall 7.10
<jetsaredim> gundam_rx78nt1: what hw do you have?
<icanhasadmin> what's the command line command to download a file from a specific http location to a specific folder?
<LinuxID10T> If all else fails backup and reinstalll
<Hirvinen> seattlegaucho: Remove all possible temporary files and if you're still lacking, remove some software and reinstall it?
<gundam_rx78nt1> It's a HP laptop DV6000
<jetsaredim> icanhasadmin: wget?
<icanhasadmin> ty
<icanhasadmin> sry i'm nub
<LinuxID10T> If all else fails...
<seattlegaucho> Hirvinen: hmm, I'm pretty much at that point, I'll have to backup ... delete ... remove and restore
<Hirvinen> seattlegaucho: aptitude clean, also some stuff under /var can be safely removed if you know what you're doing.
<LinuxID10T> just about
<Hirvinen> Be careful with that though.
<Hirvinen> /var/log and /var/cache
<icanhasadmin> the wget help file is REALLY big, you don't happen to know the syntax off hand do you? I want to get it into the /home file. is it like sudo wget http://www.location.com/file.deb /home ?
<seattlegaucho> Hirvinen: btw, part of the problem is that for some reason rdiffback is running and backing up some documents and I can't find the process that runs it
<seattlegaucho> icanhasadmin: wget <url> should do the basic download
<LinuxID10T> You could also get real commercial support from canonical and they might be able to help seattlegaucho
<icanhasadmin> where does it download? whatever folder i'm in?
<Hirvinen> seattlegaucho: ps -efjH shows a tree list of processes. Or ksysguard.
<seattlegaucho> icanhasadmin: for big man files, use konqueror with man:<command> and you'll be able to scroll much better
<icanhasadmin> it's not that big
<seattlegaucho> Hirvinen: yeah, but nothing shows rdiffbackup running ... I even use htop, looked into cron and anacron, nothing
<Hirvinen> icanhasadmin: You shouldn't use sudo for wget.
<seattlegaucho> icanhasadmin: yes, to be sure you can specify '.' as the destination
<malbo> hola
<seattlegaucho> hola malbo
<icanhasadmin> why not? I just did lol, I thought I had to to put a file in /home/? because it wouldn't let me in the browser
<malbo> hola seattlegaucho
<malbo> estoy empezando a descubrir esto del konversation ;)
<Hirvinen> !es | malbo
<ubotu> malbo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<malbo> ok
<seattlegaucho> malbo: ... no pude prevenirte sobre los canales en español :)
<icanhasadmin> brb
<Hirvinen> icanhasadmin: You can move it to /home/ later with sudo. And because the whole point of sudo is that only that code which is necessary to be run as root will be run as root.
<seattlegaucho> ubotu: I was about to tell him ... lol
<seattlegaucho> Hirvinen: thanks ... I'll keep hunting
<joseph> does kde have an 'official' scp client?
<heinkel_111> joseph: konqueror will do it
<heinkel_111> fish://
<heinkel_111> and you should get going
<joseph> yeah, but is there an actual client?
<joseph> like gftp, for instance
<heinkel_111> konqueror is!
<Hirvinen> joseph: Konqueror is.
<joseph> ok, other than konqueror then.
<Daisuke_Ido> !kioslaves | joseph
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kioslaves - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heinkel_111> joseph: what do you want to do with it?
<joseph> transfer files from shell accts
<seattlegaucho> joseph: konqueror behaves like a gui client for ssh protocols using 'fish://<user@host>'
<joseph> yes, i know all about konqueror.  i'm just asking if there are other clients available
<heinkel_111> joseph: konqueror does that1
<seattlegaucho> well, konqueror is the official client, I'm sure that some of the other ftp clients can do it as well
<heinkel_111> why on earth bog down your machine with a lot of other programs
<maduser> firefox has a good ftp client
<joseph> small, sharp tools.
<joseph> that's the unix way.
<joseph> konqueror bogs down memory.
<joseph> anyway, thanks :)
<Hirvinen> joseph: Small, sharp, easily combinable tools is the unix way. That doesn't really exist in guis.
<icanhasadmin> can someone give me a command line command to test audio
<heinkel_111> kde rules my world because of the integration and konqueror is the heart of all that
<joseph> Hirvinen: alright
<Hirvinen> icanhasadmin: cat filename > /dev/dsp or /dev/audio ?
<seattlegaucho> joseph: you can configure konqueror to minimize use of memory
<joseph> i just used scp from the shell
<joseph> :P
<maduser> theres an audio test in the system settings
<maduser> quite the catchy tune
<seattlegaucho> joseph: I like rsync better :P
<icanhasadmin> God. I can't believe this still doesn't work.
<icanhasadmin> I actually want to commit suicide.
<icanhasadmin> I've gotten the volume control to control my speakers, i can hear a little "hissing" when i turn it all the way up. But still no audio from anywhere
<joseph> seattlegaucho: you can pipe rsync through ssh, right?
<seattlegaucho> joseph: yep
<joseph> thought so
<seattlegaucho> provides more options than a simple scp
<icanhasadmin> aaarrrrggg
<icanhasadmin> how do i force terminate a program i don't see running?
<icanhasadmin> oh n/m
<Oloughlin75> icanhasadmin: ctrl+esc if you like GYI
<maduser> through ksysguard
<seattlegaucho> icanhasadmin: htop
<icanhasadmin> lol thank you, very interesting
<maduser> or learn the pid and kill it as root
<seattlegaucho> ... actually if you can't see it running, I'd like to know the answer ... see my question 'bout rdiffbackup before :?
<icanhasadmin> are you talking to me?
<icanhasadmin> is "sudo apt-get install alsa-base" not reliable for some reason? someone told me not to use it
<seattlegaucho> icanhasadmin: I've never had any luck with that command, I just went w/ all defaults and dependencies while installing the players and 90% work
<seattlegaucho> some don't, like 'audacity'
<icanhasadmin> tell that to ati, the SB450 is like death
<Daisuke_Ido> trying to get re-used to kde...
<Daisuke_Ido> so far so...  okay i guess
<SnoFox> Is there a way I can download the Wine package on Windows and install it from my HDD on Kubuntu? I can't get internet on Kubuntu without Wine... :\
<iclone2> packages.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, I had to dump konq , nspluginviewer was hogging 90% of the cpu processing , even when it was just idling
<Daisuke_Ido> SnoFox: you can't wait no what huh?
<icanhasadmin> Yeah, so alsa hates me. Anyone know why Im getting the error "WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 40: ignoring bad line starting with 'options'" ?
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to make kubuntu default to uswsusp on hibernate?
<Wasserstoff> why do you need wine to get internet?
<Daisuke_Ido> Wasserstoff: my question exactly
<Wasserstoff> no
<Wasserstoff> actually its my question
<Wasserstoff> i'll let you borrow it though
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, which kde did you install ?
<Daisuke_Ido> still using 3.5.8
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm underwhelmed, honestly
<GSF1200S> icanhasadmin: try going to that file and checking line 40 for the right syntax
<Daisuke_Ido> it feels very detached and piecemeal
<BluesKaj> good, dont install 3.5.9 ...it's very buggy
<icanhasadmin> GSF1200S: if it helps you i added line 40 manually
<icanhasadmin> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<GSF1200S> then you must have a syntax error there, hence the error- sorry I cant be more helpful- i havent had any sound issues
<icanhasadmin> lol it's ok, i'm 100% positive the syntax is correct, that's why im confused
<Daisuke_Ido> snd_hda_intel
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the module name
<icanhasadmin> Are you kidding me? They are underscores?
<GSF1200S> :)
 * Daisuke_Ido nods
<icanhasadmin> I AM A F***KING idiot face d*** bag
<icanhasadmin> omg
<icanhasadmin> I'm sorry.
<icanhasadmin> forgive me.
<GSF1200S> we were both right
<GSF1200S> np. haha
<Daisuke_Ido> icanhasadmin: it's okay
<GSF1200S> we all do it sometime
<icanhasadmin> I seem to do it EVERYTIME i type anything
 * icanhasadmin facepalms
<Daisuke_Ido> it'll get better
<GSF1200S> yeah
<GSF1200S> let us know if it works...
<icanhasadmin> Well, it gives me the same error lol
<GSF1200S> umm.. you might need to reload the module
<icanhasadmin> this is really odd
<GSF1200S> a reboot will do this but maybe Daisuke_Ido knows a command
<icanhasadmin> I'm loooking at about 35 threads on ubuntuforums where people fixed their issues with my sound card while adding.. and i say verbatim "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack"
<icanhasadmin> and it seems like 100's of people said this worked for them
<icanhasadmin> why is mine erroring out
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, try the dashes
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Daisuke_Ido> that will unload and reload the module
<icanhasadmin> fatal, in use
<icanhasadmin> and it gives me the same line 40 error
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to make Kubuntu default to uswsusp on hibernate?
<icanhasadmin> i swear everyone and their mother uses this command to get their sound working
<iclone2> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<iclone2> i got this also
<icanhasadmin> yep
<iclone2> i lost my sound after reboot
<icanhasadmin> and even if i didn't i still get that line 40 error.. but i KNOW that's the right syntax
<icanhasadmin> oh and my ubuntu takes about 6 minutes to boot, but I think that's normal for my slowass comp
<icanhasadmin> I seem to be the only one on the planet with this bug. it's a very lonely feeling
 * icanhasadmin sobs
<Daisuke_Ido> close anything using sound
<Daisuke_Ido> if amarok's open - even if it's not playing - it'll cause that
<Daisuke_Ido> i have to do the same thing when i come out of suspend on my laptop half the time
<rjune> dpkg runs a script to configure ldap when it gets installed, where can I find that script?
<icanhasadmin> everything is closed mate
<icanhasadmin> same issues
<icanhasadmin> if it helps, SB450, ALC861
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm completely lost now :\
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry i haven't been able to be of more help
<Daisuke_Ido> tried in #ubuntu since it's not a kde-specific issue?
<BluesKaj> 2 sound cards icanhasadmin?
<icanhasadmin> no just 1
<icanhasadmin> but it sees my modem as a second sound card i believe
<icanhasadmin> yes #ubuntu seems to just ignore people a lot :P
<Makuseru> are there any PC-based oscilloscopes in kubuntu/ubuntu?
<rjune> #ubuntu is busy with folks trying to build routers
<icanhasadmin> bingo
<iclone2> actually it seems SB450 is controller and ALC861 is codec
<BluesKaj> icanhasadmin, then you have to choose a default sound card :asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<icanhasadmin> well not exactly, it seems that way but alc861 is actually a piece of hardware i believe
<iclone2> isnt i said that?
<icanhasadmin> maybe, lol sorry i'm a nub
<BluesKaj> SB 450 is a Sound Blaster card , I believe
<iclone2> no SB is south bridge
<toker> I all
<toker> Hi all.. rather..
<icanhasadmin> either way doesn't make it better. a hundred people with this card fixed their issues with a line of code that crashes my alsa, it's so odd.
<toker> I need to know if there are more repositories for ubuntu?
<toker> for multimedia type software?
<toker> I mean I know there is.. I just don't know where to find them so I can add them...
<Pici> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<toker> thanks in advance.
<toker> Pici: If I was running the latest Beta.. which repo for the media stuff would be the best choice for me?
<Pici> toker: What kind of media stuff? codec type stuff or media production?
<BluesKaj> icanhasadmin, to know the exact name : cat /proc/asound/cards
<toker> both
<toker> I'm currently trying to master some dvd's.. and find myself in need of dvdstyler
<toker> or something else that will let me use mpg files.
<toker> Preferably with a nice GUI
<Pici> Take a look at the ubuntustudio-video metapackage
<toker> Hummm Looks like I'm gonna switch distros yet again :(
<toker> *  Sighs *
<mkquist> toker mandvd?
<toker> man won't let me use mpg's...??? Or so it seems.
<toker> it want's to do the conversion..
<toker> and the files are already in the right format.. just need to be put on to a dvd.
<toker> I really like Mint.....  I just wish kubuntu.. would add an install option to put in the repositories.. for the multimedia stuff.. during the install.. you know I mean I understand why they don't / can't / won't include some of the codecs and stuff.. but at least add a checkbox to get to the proper stuff that you need. after the install?  That doesn't seem like it'd be breakin' any rules..  since they aren't technically shipping
<toker> with the product.
<mkquist> toker: qDVDauthor?
<toker> lookin at that one now. mkquist:)
<toker> I need to get away from mint..
<toker> I'm downloading kubuntu now.
 * icanhasadmin molests his soundcard
<Roy_M> can anyone list some things to check that might let me know why my keyboard does not work in Kubuntu KDE3. It is a weird problem becuase the keyboard works in KDE4 and works at the login prompt and on the tty lines but not in kubuntu.
<Roy_M> I have tried both PS-2 and USB keyboards
<toker> Roy_M: I have the same issues..
<toker> I fixed mine..
<toker> by switching to a usb keyboard and mouse..
<Roy_M> how? do tell
<toker> and then setting the USB options in the Bios..
<toker> from OS control to Bios control.
<toker> I mean I had that option.. I don't know if everyone will tho.
<Roy_M> hmmm. Im not sure If I have that option, ill take a look. thanks
<toker> that way my KB and Mouse were being initialized from Poweron via the Bios.
<toker> hope that helps
<toker> it solved my problems.
<Roy_M> If I disable my USB controller in bios will that mean my usb ports wont work?
<toker> yea, disabling..
<toker> wouldn't be a good thing
<toker> under the ... "Usb Emulation"
<toker> I think it was in my bios.
<toker> I could switch it from OS to bios
<Roy_M> yea dont have that option. I might try and get KDE4 working but that dies with a recent update for me :(
<zuluone> is there a way to make d3lphin have two connected panes exactly like konqueror file manager?
<toker> Roy_M: Man that just sux..
<toker> Sorry it didn't help ya.
<Roy_M> toker, no worries. Thanks for trying
<ghorse> hi there, complete noob to kubuntu.  need some help setting screen resolution.
<ghorse> I've set the resolution several times now and for some reason it does not keep my setting.
<ghorse> I am already in admin mode
<zuluone> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<toker> ghorse: I'd like to help..  but I'm downloading kubuntu now.. myself.. :)
<ghorse> thanks toker
<ghorse> anyone else can shed light on this?
<zuluone> ghorse: ^^^
<toker> ghorse: I think zuluone.. gave you a tip.. at least I think it was for you.
<ghorse> oh
<ghorse> I didn't realize that was for me
<ghorse> thanks zuluone.  Program couldn't auto detect xserver and I don't know how to manually configure
<ghorse> gotta wait for more knowledgeable friend to come over to help!!!!
<toker> ghorse: i'd know how to help you in Mandriva..
<ghorse> I don't know what Mandriva is.  Like I said I am complete novice
<toker> but unfortunately.. I'm also going to be an extreem buntu n00b.. myself here very soon :)
<toker> Mandriva is another * Flavor * of Linux.
<ghorse> trying things I shouldn't try and screwing up my computer in the process
<ghorse> ah...
<toker> ghorse..
<toker> it's the best way to learn..
<toker> just can't be afraid to screw it up.
<toker> make lots of backups.. of your stuff. :)
<toker> and fiddle away.
<toker> if you blow it up.. format and re-install.
<ghorse> you are right
<toker> it's what I love most about Linux.. 20 min install.. VS 1hr.. for WinDoze..
<ghorse> I typed "sudo shutdown now" in the console and it did funny things
<toker> and then forty thousand updates.
<ghorse> it restarted and then my screen resolution was all screwed up
<toker> question?
<toker> why would you shut down from CLI anyway?
<ghorse> cuz I left my mouse at school
<ghorse> long story
<toker> lol
<toker> I know how that is.. done that... been there.
<ghorse> that's why I need help to fix my resolution
<icanhasadmin> are you kidding me? I sudo reboot every time.
<icanhasadmin> it's actually faster than clicking i think lol
<ghorse> I got a message saying something like "...type control-D to continue"
<ghorse> but when I ctrl D, nothing happens
<ghorse> it was like that for 2 mins then it restarted and my resolution was all screwed up
<ghorse> now I can't change screen size in the system settings
<toker> icanhasadmin: Does kubuntu.. have an application called. KrandR
<toker> ?
<toker> it's the tool I use in Mandriva to fiddle with my screen rez.. very nice and easy to use?
<toker> It might help ghorse out..
<toker> if you guys have it in one of the kubuntu repositories.
<palandia> hi, does anyone installed jahshaka in kubutnu?
<ghorse> I don't see KrandR on my list
<toker> ghorse.. well that just bites.
<ghorse> thanks for trying toker
<palandia> anyone used jahshaka in kubuntu????
<toker> ghorse
<toker> after taking a cruiz through the ubuntu forums..
<toker> it seems that krandr  has been removed.
<toker> but seems like this is in it's place.   :    krandrtray
<toker> either that or from what I am reading here.. krandr.. is included in the KDEbase packages.
<toker> so you can just try to run krandr.. in your terminal.
<toker> oh.. damn he left.. LOL
<azzco> Has anyone else had problems with the newer livecds?
<pcmax_> hola
<azzco> Oh sorry found a thread, explaining the same problem as I'm facing
<palandia> hey guys thank you very much for the help
<palandia> i'll be back tomoroow
<palandia> lol
<palandia> bye bye
<pcmax_> hola
<pcmax_> alguien habla espanol?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pcmax_> no hay nadie :S
<pcmax_> pero gracias
<pcmax_> por lo menos me contesto!!!
<pcmax_> ::D
<pcmax_> thank, you are the best help that someone do for me
<pcmax_> sorry mi english
<pcmax_> jeje
<pcmax_> ubotu it;s a boot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it;s a boot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pcmax_> services!
<azzco> Yes pcmax_it's a bot
<pcmax_> jajajajajaaj
<pcmax_> azzco you can help me?
<azzco> With?
<stdin> you haven't asked a question yet
<pcmax_> I no can no't install nothing
<azzco> pcmax_: graphics issues?
<pcmax_> alwais kubuntu tell me that it;s anhoter service running
<pcmax_> nop
<pcmax_> graphics isues no
<pcmax_> by example
<pcmax_> i try to instal firefox and a message apear
<azzco> Ctrl+Esc, kill all apt* programs. You have a apt* program running allready most likely
<pcmax_> thanks men
<pcmax_> now  i can close the service
<pcmax_> thanks
<pcmax_> you are the master, you anderstood mi horrible english
<pcmax_> jejejeej
<azzco> I miss my kubuntu desktop a bit :(
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<azzco> I hope that wasn't for me. Can't install LiveCD and I don't have any more spare CDs to install alternate =/
<pcmax_> why you don't downloading?
<pcmax_> or make a reques for a original CD
<pcmax_> it's free
<pcmax_> I have 2
<azzco> I went as far as trying to install using VirtualBox from a debian insall :p
<pcmax_> ahhh ok
<azzco> I know it's free pcmax_ I requested (almost) two years ago and got my nice shiny 6.06 kubuntu =)
<pcmax_> well, thak  you azzco, i will try to install firefox
<pcmax_> jeje
<pcmax_> I will be back :D
<pcmax_> soon
<pcmax_> jeje
<pcmax_> thanks
<prseton> question does kubuntu support 720p ?
<preston> if not how can i make a custom resolution for my screen
<f00f> Hello :) Just installed kubuntu 64-bit :)
<NickPresta> f00f, congrats! Are you enjoying it thus far?
<f00f> NickPresta: yeah.. :) just updating all my packages right now.. but.. adept_updater was much snappier :)
<NickPresta> f00f, aptitude dist-upgrade is even faster ;)
<harmental> hey guys...i have a severe problem here after upgrade to 3.5.9...the kded process is eating up mu processor! google didnt....
<harmental> help
<NickPresta> harmental, does the CPU usage spike or stay constant?
<harmental> constant
<preston> how can i make a custom resolution?
<harmental> NickPresta: now i did killall -9 kded and the problem stopped ...i relaunched kded....and everything seems fine....but kubuntu wont mout my usb drives...
<NickPresta> and this is 'kded' (found via `top`)?
<NickPresta> harmental, try `sudo mount -a`
<NickPresta> preston, what do you mean, 'custom resolutions'?
<harmental> NickPresta: i found via conky actually ;op
<NickPresta> harmental, heh.
<preston> well nothing in the xorg can match my display and i need it to fit perfect as 1167x664x60hz
<harmental> NickPresta: with mount nothing happens
<ForgeAus> preston can't you set a virtual desktop size?
<NickPresta> preston, check out: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html (specifically the section where they define the Screen block and define a resolution in the Display subsection). Make a backup of your xorg.conf before you edit it (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak). You can edit the file with: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<preston> i will thnx
<NickPresta> preston, remember, you need to restart X after you make the changes (logout and select Restart X Server from the menu or press Control+Alt+Backspace)
<preston> okay
<NickPresta> harmental, I don't know of any other way to invoke the "automounting" that usually happens. You could try a restart.
<harmental> NickPresta: i guess its because my usb drive are not on my fstab?
<NickPresta> harmental, that would be it :)
<NickPresta> harmental, how do you normally mount them? `sudo mount ...` everytime you want to use them?
<harmental> i plug them
<NickPresta> ahh okay.
<harmental> and thats about it
<NickPresta> I don't know of a fix for that other than restarting. Sorry. =\
<harmental> NickPresta: but i think the real problem is kded.....
<NickPresta> harmental, we haven't had any other reports in here of high CPU usage with 3.5.9 as far as I have seen. What happens if you restart? Does the problem happen again?
<harmental> apparently the kded issue is an old one..and it reappears from time to time
<harmental> yeap
<NickPresta> harmental, hmm. I would file a bug report. It will either be marked as a duplicate, in which case you will find your answer, or you will have brought attention to an important issue.
<harmental> also ...when i add the fstab line to include my usb drive i get (after mount -a): mount: mount point /media/IOMEGA_HDD does not exist
<NickPresta> did you create a directory "IOMEGA_HDD" in /media/?
<harmental> that was done automagically.....
<harmental> NickPresta: ok....at least it works now....
<vers> how do i transfer files to my ipod?
<vers> anyone know?
<harmental> but its kinda of a pain in the ass to have to create the folder and call for mounting each time i plug my drive....
<vers> what program do i use?
<vers> or install
<NickPresta> harmental, you can add it to your fstab
<NickPresta> !ipod | vers
<ubotu> vers: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<harmental> NickPresta: I would like to have my old "windows" behavior...(but only when it comes to plug&play :oP)
<NickPresta> harmental, if you restart, you should have that functionality back.
<NickPresta> if you don't, ask here in a few hours. Someone else may know the answer.
<NickPresta> I'm heading to bed. 02:15 here. Goodnight all :)
<harmental> thx....
<harmental> sleep tight....
<Daisuke_Ido> don't let the bedbugs grind your bones to dust in a bid to take over the planet
 * Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<Daisuke_Ido> it's late, i got nothin'
<ForgeAus> in with the export environment command is it possible to use wildcards for say the $PATH variable? (ie /path/to/X11R* if you have say a /path/to/X11R5, /path/to/X11R6 and /path/to/X11R7 ?
<stdin> ForgeAus: no, but you can do "for DIR in /path/to/X11R*;do PATH=${DIR}:$PATH;done; export PATH" as one example
<ForgeAus> stdin, ok
<ForgeAus> is that allowed in a profile (and/or profile.lcl) ??
<stdin> don't see why not
<ForgeAus> interesting syntax there actually I assume done; ends the for loop...
<Daisuke_Ido> nearing 3 AM, std's getting close to the Ballmer Peak
<ForgeAus> hmm is there meant to be a @ChanServ here? or isn't this chan registered?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's registered
<Daisuke_Ido> chanserv as a visible user is (on most networks) only around when there is a need.  which is rare.
<ForgeAus> oh you mean when its used it shows up
<Daisuke_Ido> eh...  not really
<ForgeAus> hehe oh I was going to say, typical.. that explains why the one in ##Windows is there :)
<f00f> lol
<ForgeAus> well it is a problem magnet channel
<Daisuke_Ido> it's used for opping and such, but actually seeing ChanServ as a bot/service *in* the channel usually requires something drastic, like a massive netsplit leaving everything in chaos.  that's how it worked elsewhere, i can't say for sure here
<Daisuke_Ido> makes sense
<Daisuke_Ido> windows is a problem magnet
<Daisuke_Ido> ...  -magnet
<harmental> hey guys...i cant select a different kdm theme from the kde manager.....
<ForgeAus> Daisuke any OS is a problem magnet
<ForgeAus> nature of the beast I'm afraid
<harmental> and the theme i get is not even on the list!
<ForgeAus> yes harmental
<ForgeAus> theres several different elements to a theme, do you mean for the window-decorators? or the widget style (as in QT-styles?) ?
<ForgeAus> whichever the case you can set them in kcontrol
<harmental> ForgeAus: sorry...the login manager
<ForgeAus> kdm instead of kde? um yeah you can set them too... but I can't quite remember where, probably still in kcontrol
<harmental> kcontrol >> System Admin >> KDM Theme Manager
<ForgeAus> :) see
<harmental> thats where i am right now....
<harmental> and every time a try to set different login nothing happens...
<harmental> the login screen i get by default is not even on that list
<ForgeAus> um... then maybe its because you need to use kdesu (or for newer models kdesudo)
<ForgeAus> to run kcontrol
<ForgeAus> (in root/administrator mode)
<harmental> i can log as root from kcontrol....but hey...ill try that...
<ForgeAus> ie, in a konsole type: kdesu kcontrol
<ForgeAus> well if your logged in as root then the change should work
<ForgeAus> I don't know why it does nothing
<harmental> ill log out to see if it worked out....be right back...
<ForgeAus> erm not just log out
<ForgeAus> you log back to kdm but it probably inherits its defaults from when you logged in
<ForgeAus> you need to exit kdm completely
<ForgeAus> (probably pretty much the X-server completely)
<ForgeAus> <ForgeAus> you log back to kdm but it probably inherits its defaults from when you logged in
<ForgeAus> <ForgeAus> you need to exit kdm completely
<ForgeAus> <ForgeAus> (probably pretty much the X-server completely)
<harmental> ForgeAus: nop...didnt work
<harmental> do i need to reboot?
<ForgeAus> yeah I didn't expect it to, restart the computer
<ForgeAus> I don't know if that will work but thats where I'd expect to notice the change if one is going to happen
<harmental> ok...
<ForgeAus> why can't kdm be ran in Xephyr and/or can it? if so how?
<ForgeAus> (ie a nested X-server) - which is, I hear how people run whichever of KDE3/4 they don't run primarily...
<ForgeAus> wb harmental did it work?
<harmental> ForgeAus: didnt work either
<harmental> :o§
<ForgeAus> ok well I can't help you I don't know why the theme isn't changing :(
<harmental> thanks anyway.....
<harmental> ForgeAus: also ...when i unchecl the "Enable KDM themes" as root...that change doesnt stick either!
<harmental> maybe i can purge+insall kdm?
<ForgeAus> um you could try, I don't know if thats easy since I think kdm runs constantly in the background while your logged in?...
<ForgeAus> if not at least I know you can't just run it again from inside a KDM-managed X-session - because it gets locked)
<harmental> uninstalling kdm takes down also kubntu-desktop.....
<harmental> arrrgghh....
<ForgeAus> thats ok kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<ForgeAus> it doesn't uninstall all parts of it
<ForgeAus> but I suggest you reinstall kubuntu-desktop afterwards, I'm just curious as to what DM your going to use to log into in the meantime...
<Fotis> Hi
<fignew> right, the only thing you really need kubuntu-desktop for is when you're doing upgrades (ex: 7.10-8.04)
<ForgeAus> (if you have GDM, WDM, and/or XDM they're alternatives you can use)
<harmental> ForgeAus: i guess i wont boot until kdm is reinstalled safely again...
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure what happens if you are without a DM compeltely, perhaps it logs into console instead?
<ForgeAus> (note: harmental pretty much any element of kde that you take out is likely to take out kubuntu-desktop and KDM is a relatively fundamental element)
<ForgeAus> at least those from a default installation
<harmental> ForgeAus: so here's my plan: 1) purge kdm, kdmtheme, kde-kdm-themes, kubuntu-desktop; 2) install kubuntu-desktop (it should also install kdm); 3) reboot
<harmental> what do you think?
<ForgeAus> harmental, feel free to try it
<ForgeAus> I'm just not certain that the purge will matter if you reinstall KDM afterwards since I think KDM may be running all the time your doing that so it might not be as fresh a start as your planning on
<harmental> damn
<ForgeAus> also it might not be a default component thats causing the problem (if its a configuration error for example)
<ForgeAus> but, it may be worth a shot... I don't know for sure
<harmental> i guess i could reboot after purging and login through shell...and install kubuntu-desktop manually...
<ForgeAus> well if you login (recovery mode) you should be able to apt-get from there
<ForgeAus> perhaps its better to purge kdm from there too
<ForgeAus> (since you bypass kdm by goin to a console in recovery mode)
<harmental> didnt get that last advise...
<ForgeAus> ok you boot from grub right?
<harmental> yeap
<ForgeAus> in grub there should b at least 2 options, 1 your main (k)ubuntu login
<ForgeAus> there may even be a memory test one
<ForgeAus> and there should be a second (k)ubuntu which is (recovery mode)
<ForgeAus> (or something similar that means the same)
<ForgeAus> unless they've taken that out since edgy or so
<harmental> yeap its all in there
<ForgeAus> the recovery mode should boot up into a console window
<ForgeAus> erm screen
<ForgeAus> it doesn't boot into the X-server
<ForgeAus> and should allow you to apt-get from there
<ForgeAus> (so KDM isn't an issue)
<ForgeAus> this means you can (with any luck) apt-get remove kdm
<harmental> ok....it hink ill try this then: 1) purge all kdm components; 2) remove kubuntu-desktop; 3) reboot in console; 4) install kubuntu-desktop; 5) reboot; 6) pray
<ForgeAus> then apt-get install kdm
<harmental> but whats the point of removing kdm from console?
<ForgeAus> (proably requires a sudo before the apt-get's depending on your login credentials)
<ForgeAus> the point is that your not running it while removing it
<harmental> wont it be purged when i reboot?
<ForgeAus> thats what I'm not certain of
<harmental> well...wish me luck...
<ForgeAus> and if you reboot you won't have KDM to let you boot up into KDE anyway
<ForgeAus> (unless you have an alterantive DM like XDM/GDM/WDM/etc..)
<ForgeAus> (assuming that the purge worked before you reboot)
<harmental> ForgeAus: its asking if i want to stop the kdm daemon....otherwise "the next version will take effect the next time the daemon is restarted"
<harmental> should i say yes or no?
 * ForgeAus shrugs I don't know
<harmental> if say yes the X server will be stopped....
<ForgeAus> this is one reason I suggested removing it from console
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> that sounds right
<harmental> so i guess i could say "no" and reboot as planned....
<harmental> ok...so far so good....
<ForgeAus> probably a wiser option again I don't know enough about running programs to know what happens there
<harmental> everything is purged...and im still running my "precious"....
<harmental> reboot time.....
<harmental> see you 5 minutes (i hope....)
<ForgeAus> if it doesn't reboot at least Recovery mode should work
<ForgeAus> c u when you get back
<ForgeAus> n good luck :)
<ForgeAus> your nick sounds like an oxymoron s_l
<antonio_> a
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> I need to add error indicators (standard deviation) to bar graphs. Open Office Calc can't do that. Is there a open source spreadsheet program that? KChart/KSpread? Gnumeric?
<antonio_> Goooooooooodddddddddd morning Vieeeeeettttttttnannnn
<jussi01> MilhousePunkRock: I was of the understanding calc would do that.
<MilhousePunkRock> jussi01: It does, but wrong... If I have three sets of data that I compare in a bar graph, it will take the standard deviation for all of the data, so the error indicator will be the same on all three bars
<harmental> ForgeAus: ok...sor far so good
<harmental> im proceeding with kubuntu-desktop reinstall....
<harmental> weird though.....i requirs a bunch of packages that was even install 5 minutes ago....
<harmental> here i go once again....
<romunov> how is kde 4.0 working out now?
<jussi01> romunov: try in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<romunov> do you think i'll get my answer there? :()
<RingTailedFox> is there a way in the client server relation, (lan). that no client can start up unless its wire connected to the server?
<grzes> :P
<harmental> ForgeAus: i worked like a charm!
<harmental> thank you
 * RingTailedFox waits for an answer
<f00f> hehe.. 64-bit is great :)
<User41950987> Hello, I'm looking for a source control program simular to MS SourceSafe which I store my code from my windows machine and any development work i do on this machine.
<Sbucatone_> hello world,
<jussi01> hello Sbucatone_
<Sbucatone_> :)
<Lynoure> User41950987: never used MS SourceSafe, but there are many version control systems for Linux
<jussi01> User41950987: could you not use somethig like svn or bzr?
<jussi01> !info bzr
<ubotu> bzr (source: bzr): Bazaar, the next-generation distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.90-1 (gutsy), package size 1979 kB, installed size 10260 kB
<Lynoure> User41950987: Subversion, bzr, git, cvs and so on
<Lynoure> User41950987: Does SourceSafe have something that lacks from other systems you have tried?
<User41950987> I've tried CVS with cervisva, but seems more designed for linux development.
<Lynoure> User41950987: CVS is somewhat old by now, it's not very good with things like moving files around
<User41950987> Ideally I'm wanting something that I can connect to with my MS machine over LAN directly with Visual Studio, as well as Mono
<ubuntu> hi there
<Lynoure> User41950987: do you have somewhere a list of what version control systems Mono and Visual Studio support?
<ubuntu> i want to burn an image with the bash
<User41950987> :-( no. Shall go do some more research
<ubuntu> but there is an error: gernisoimage:. No space left on device. cannot fwrite 32867*1
 * Signil is back.
<ubuntu> what is to do??
<ubuntu> any idea?
<Sbucatone_> a bit tooo much general as question
<Lynoure> ubuntu: What was the command you used? and is the cd inside empty?
<ubuntu> wait
<ubuntu> i typed: k6overlay iso /hello01
<ubuntu> and an usb-device is mounted under /hello01
<Lynoure> ubuntu: I have never heard of k6overlay
<TimS> !info k6overlay
<ubotu> Package k6overlay does not exist in gutsy
<ubuntu> i typed also: chmod -R +w /hello01
<Lynoure> ubuntu: but usually you write on the device, not on a mountpoint
<ubuntu> k6overlay is a script
<TimS> Ah
<ubuntu> ok
<RingTailedFox> is there a way in the client server relation, (lan). that no client can start up unless its wire connected to the server?
<ubuntu> thats sound interesting
<TimS> why not go with: cdrecord -v -dao speed=12 dev=/dev/cdrom isoname.iso
<ubuntu> what i have to type to write on divice
<Lynoure> ubuntu: what Tims said...
<TimS> Just change the iso name and device.
 * dana cheers
 * TimS welcomes
<ubuntu> do not tell me what simon says, pls
<Lynoure> ubuntu: cannot really help you with the script you are using, as even google gets no hits on the name, and I have no idea of what it tries to do.
<ubuntu> ok tim
<Lynoure> ubuntu: "11:28 < TimS> why not go with: cdrecord -v -dao speed=12 dev=/dev/cdrom isoname.iso
<Lynoure> "
<ubuntu> jea, thats the point. i use a laptop and there is no other cdrom
<ubuntu> that the proplem
<Lynoure> ubuntu: just use the cdrom device you have? Or is there some reason it would not work (e.g. being on livecd which is busy spinning)?
<ubuntu> (by the way the script k6overlay burnt the iso image)
<Lynoure> ubuntu: ok, if it burned, I guess your problem is solved :)
<ubuntu> of course yes. i have to use a livecd
<ubuntu> wait lynoure not so far until now
<dana> ubuntu: could you post your initial problem, as i have not read it =)
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i want to burn an image to an usb device, so far...but then: genisoimage: no space left on device. cannont fw 32768*1
<ubuntu> any idea dana?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: if you are on livecd, and that's occupying your only cdrom, which you want to use for burning, you can either install ubuntu, and then burn, or boot from some other device, like a usb stick, and then burn.
<ubuntu> (i have to use a livecd-system and use a laptop with just one cdrom)
<Lynoure> or you can try taking out the livecd and then burn, but I'm almost certain that won't work.
<hangthedj> is hardy shipping with kde4?
<dana> ubuntu: sounds like your root or tmp drive is full and you are unable to create an iso image
<ubuntu> jea, but there is another problem...i must use aufs
<ubuntu> and that is on the livecd
<dana> ubuntu: why do you need to create the cdr ?
<Sbucatone_> hangthedj: right
<ubuntu> i am root
<hangthedj> sweet
<hangthedj> ubuntu, you don't sound like root.
<ubuntu> something in between with the tmp drive i think, too.
<ubuntu> i was root@ttf
<ubuntu> it's root
<hangthedj> ubuntu, i'm sorry, i was joking with you. we like to have fun where linux is involved.
<ubuntu> (english is not my mother tongue, but i still do it)
<hangthedj> ubuntu, I'm sorry, I just got here, please explain what you are trying to do again.
<dana> ubuntu: what is it you are trying to burn and what do you want to do with the cdr, maybe there exists another solution without burning
<hangthedj> :)
<ubuntu> (and think i am doing well)
<jussi01> Hmmm, I cant seem to get sound to play out of my second sound card. Does anyone have a link or tips how to do this? The setup is as follows, onboard sound (working) and an audigy 2
<Lynoure> getting livecd on a usb stick, booting with that, like I said earlier, then burning, that would work
<ubuntu> (@dana i have to burn this image, because the cdrom is able to boot and i like to make it smaller the image)
<Lynoure> But piling two cdroms in one drive would not do any good, nor would trying to burn on cd that is currently mounted for reading
<hangthedj> jussi01, in a terminal, what does lspci | grep audio give.
<dana> Lynoure: you are right that would work for ubuntu
<jussi01> 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<jussi01> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<ubuntu> oh happy there is then an other problem...i do not know how to create an bootable usb-device
<jussi01> hangthedj: ^
<Lynoure> ubuntu: there are howtos. I can help you to google up one...
<ubuntu> (no dana then there is another problem with the program aufs which is just on the livecd)
<dana> ubuntu: you might want to look for something on the web, I did it once and it involves partitioning your usb-key
<hangthedj> AC97, thats fun.
<ubuntu> thats looks very criticle and i do not want to go this way
<jussi01> hangthedj: the ac97 works perfectly, its the audigy that doesnt
<dana> ubuntu: i expected that, so why are you not installing the livecd on harddisk ?
<hangthedj> jussi01, so you do have sound?
<jussi01> hangthedj: I suspect it just isnt selecting it correctly, and tries to use the onboard card.
<jussi01> hangthedj: through onboard, yes
<ubuntu> in fact thats the problem: GENISOIAMGE. NO SPACE LEFT ON DEVICE. CANNOT FWRITE 32768*1
<hangthedj> jussi01, i have two sound cards on my computer, a soundblaster, and ac97.  If ac97 is working, you have to choose it in kde sound preferences.
<hangthedj> as default.
<dana> ubuntu: i do understand your error message, this is due to the fact that you are running a live system without some slack working space to do real work, e.g. burning and generating iso cds
<hangthedj> its been awhile since i used kde, but thats what i did.
<jussi01> hangthedj: in kcontrol?
<hangthedj> right.
<ubuntu> ok
<dana> ubuntu: but why do you not install a full linux then, or in other words what is your base problem that lead you to burn a cd from a livecd ?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: you can maybe generate your image on a usb stick, but you still could not burn it as long as there is another disk in your drive!
<ubuntu> but i want to gerate the iso to the usb-device
<hangthedj> jussi01, last time i used kde though, was right before edgy.
<hangthedj> then i tried feisty on my laptop, but with ubuntu everything just worked. so i used it.
<ubuntu> yes, here i try to create it on an usb-device
<hangthedj> but you can check out what i wrote at http://www.geocities.com/sikofitt.
<jussi01> hangthedj: curious, when it gives me the option to select the audio device, it only gives me options to for alsa, oss etc. I suspect an alsa setting is needed
<hangthedj> yes.
<dana> ubuntu: can you describe your hardware, e.g. number & type of harddisks, cdroms, usb-devices etc. and the machine you are running on ?
<hangthedj> i think both are merging soon, could have read it wrong. but, it irritating, because alsa is usually it, but if you want sound in like VMs you need to choose oss.
<ubuntu> (there were so mandy problems behind me...)
<ubuntu> sure.
<hyakuhei> Ok, so I'm at fosdem and I've just been convinced that I should give KDE4 a good try - I don't have any KDE stuff installed at the moment, whats the best way for me to get and install kde4 desktop, I don't particularly want lots of KDE3 stuff on my system that I'm not going to use.
<hyakuhei> Most instructions I have seen for installation presume you allready have kubuntu.... whats the best path for me ?
<ubuntu> i use a laptop, there is just one cdrom, i have to use this livecd, there is an usb-device about 2 gb
<jussi01> hyakuhei: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<hyakuhei> lol, Thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<ubuntu> (any questons, else?? :))
<dana> ubuntu: so you want to install the livecd on your udb-device, and do not have a harddisk ?
<ubuntu> (@dana no, of course not. i want to delete something of an bootable cd)
<ubuntu> (@dana and i tried it under windows with many errors)
<ubuntu> ERROR: genisoimage: no space left on device. cannot fwrite 32768*1
<ubuntu> any idea
<ubuntu> ?
<dana> ubuntu: where is the isoimage located, that you want to modify ?
<ubuntu> the isoimage is the livecd
<ubuntu> I'LL BACK LATER.
<dana> ubuntu: well that sounds complicated from within the running livecd, because you have mounted it and it is on a read-only medium!
<dam> hi can anyone tell me why I can't install an tk8.5 upgrade ?
<dana> ubuntu: near impossible, but maybe you do have the image copied somewhere on harddisk to be able to change it ?
<DDuiGG> i have installed all of the xvid packages via adept... tried opening .avi file with Kaffeine, but no video/audio..... any thoughts
<jussi01> !avi | DDuiGG
<ubotu> DDuiGG: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DDuiGG> wow thanks
<DDuiGG> what player is the most commonly used
<DDuiGG> gstreamer?
<llutz> DDuiGG: xine (with kaffeine-frontend), vlc, mplayer
<Lynoure> DDuiGG: kaffeine, probably, but you might be lacking the codecs?
<DDuiGG> thanks for the help... this will get me going i think
<dam> hi can anyone tell me why I can't install the tk8.5 upgrade ?
<Lynoure> dam: what's the error message you get? before that it's all guesswork...
<llutz> dam tk8.5 in gutsy? from what repo?
<dam> it says the application adept manager casued by the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<DDuiGG> xine plugin did the trick
<DDuiGG> too bad im so dependent on MS kubuntu makes me smile
<jussi01> :)
 * dana says cheerio
<SSJ_GZ> !flashissue
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<RingTailedFox> (in a network where some clients are linux and some windows, server is linux) what are the ways by which i can restrict any pc to boot or login unless its authenticated from the server. and the uptime for each pc or login/logof time is recored too. 2. no other computer can access internet that is not in the server list?
 * RingTailedFox feels like no one saw him
<SSJ_GZ> Hmmm ... Konqueror + nsplugin has been broken for some time on my Gutsy install: All Flash animations are just grey rectangles, and nsplugin always crashes upon closing the page.  Any idea what's wrong? There don't seem to be any updates available.
<Lynoure> RingTailedFox: saw you, just takes time to parse
<RingTailedFox> Lynoure k
<Lynoure> RingTailedFox: I guess the initial parenthesis made me not note it as a question
<jussi01> SSJ_GZ: you have the -updates repo on?
<RingTailedFox> :)
<jussi01> SSJ_GZ: also, have you tried to reinstall flash ?
<dam> I have a problem with the tk8.5 upgrade
<SSJ_GZ> jussi01: I'll post my sources.list in a sec.  I've followed the steps suggested in the !flashissue help.
<dam> it's giving me an error all the time
<SSJ_GZ> jussi01: sources.list - http://pastebin.ca/916119
<jussi01> SSJ_GZ: yeah, they are enabled
<RingTailedFox> (in a network where some clients are linux and some windows, server is linux) what are the ways by which i can restrict any pc to boot or login unless its authenticated from the server. and the uptime for each pc or login/logof time is recored too. 2. no other computer can access internet that is not in the server list?
<SSJ_GZ> jussi01: What is at fault - Flash, or the nsplugin?
<SSJ_GZ> konqueror-nsplugins                        4:3.5.8-2ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1
<Lynoure> RingTailedFox: sounds like stuff I usually do for money, so just some pointers: ldap, kerberos are commonly used. 2. depends on how safe you'll need it be. Most would probably use mac based firewall, but that's trivial to sidestep. You'd prolly want proper NAC for that
<jussi01> SSJ_GZ: tbh, Im not exactly sure. you could try purging and reinstalling the ns plugin
<SSJ_GZ> jussi01: Ok, will try that.
<RingTailedFox_> Lynoure ldap and kerberos can fully do what i want? and log it too?
<SSJ_GZ> jussi01: No joy :(
<jussi01> SSJ_GZ: Im sorry, I cant help you anymore :(
<SSJ_GZ> jussi01: np - thanks anyway! :)
<Lynoure> RingTailedFox_: I hope your pointers get you started. There are so many ways to use those that it's certainly beyond the scope of my support here, sorry.
<RingTailedFox_> Lynoure ok
<IppatsuMan> aloha
<pighunt_> hey ppl..  has anyone had any issues with getting Opera to work on 8.04? as in it installs fine and started but will not browse to any pages?
<pighunt_> i have had it browse to maybe 1 or 2 after a very long time
<Lynoure> RingTailedFox_: You cannot really stop systems from booting. They'll boot to something, as you need something to interact with a server. Or you could use networkboot, but that has downsides too. (and in any case, if your user gets to fiddle with bios boot settings, that's the end of all this)
<RingTailedFox_> Lynoure i can use ldap setup to auth from server. no auth . no login ?
<lysli> euh
<lysli> je parle lol
<Lynoure> RingTailedFox_: That's how it's often done, yeah.
<lysli> pour la première fois sur ca
<lysli> enfin orc
<lysli> :d
<lysli> na irc
<Lynoure> !fr | lysli
<ubotu> lysli: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Lynoure> RingTailedFox_: it's not like I sent you on a wild goose chase ;)
<RingTailedFox_> :)
<Marbug> hi, the updater said that there was a new version of amsn, so I installed it, but after the installation I couldn't install the previous version, and it saiuys it conflicts with libc6, but I can't install that neither because it conflicts with tzdata, what should I do? :s
<mikiael> yo
<jussi01> hi mikiael
<mikiael> jussi01: :)
<mikiael> non non, je n'ai pas kubuntu, que ce soit bien claire ! xD
<jussi01> !fr | mikiael
<ubotu> mikiael: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jussi01> mikiael: English only in here
<jussi01> :)
<mikiael> jussi01: oh, yeah ^^, i didn't seen the name of the channel, sorry :)
<mikiael> oops
<mikiael> havn't*
<lysli>  /join #kubuntu-fr
<lysli> fais comment :'(
<jussi01> lysli: take away the space at the start :)
<jussi01> !nickspam > musti
<lysli> :s
<mikiael> lysli: sans espace
<mikiael> she won \o/
<xxBasYxx> Is it possible to save videos from several USB webcameras connected to one PC with Kubuntu?
<jussi01> mikiael: thank you :)
<mikiael> :)
<mikiael> xxBasYxx: in sad case, you can use a logiciel like xvidcap, but i think a better way exist ^^
<tass1412> how to set that i have to double-click to open a folder (or any other object in dolphin)
<jussi01> !doubleclick | tass1412
<ubotu> tass1412: You can find the mouse-related settings at: KMenu -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<tass1412> jussi01, thx :D was looking in the wrong place
<jussi01> :)
<harmental> hey guys..how can i change the image that appears after the login screen and before my actual wallpaper???
<tass1412> how to use "nodeadkeys" ?
<ubuntu> hi
<iRONSTYLE> hi
<mikiael> hi
<Sbucatone_> wee
<Sbucatone_> xD
<mikiael> (it's an idle channel? :) )
<iRONSTYLE> im NOOB in Kubuntu... Can someone learn me something? xP
<Sbucatone_> wtf
<iRONSTYLE> Haha:P
<Sbucatone_> :P
<iRONSTYLE> it my first time
<tass1412> iRONSTYLE, read a lot :D
<Sbucatone_> hahahhah
<iRONSTYLE> Okay.. About:P?
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | Please add ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SoC | KDE 3.5.9 is out! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-359.php
<ubuntu> hi there
<Dr_willis> Howdies
<ubuntu> i want to mount an usb-device with the bash, maybe i make a mistake
<ubuntu> any help, pls
<lysli> :-/
<lysli>  /join #kubuntu-fr
<lysli>  /join #kubuntu-fr
<lysli> \#kubuntu-fr
<lysli>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<jussi01> mikiael: ^
<mikiael> jussi01: ^^
<mikiael> jussi01: xD again ^^
<lysli> j'ai encore un problème ?
<lysli> ah on parle
<lysli> ouff
<mikiael> jussi01: i'll put that in my quote.txt :D
<mikiael> lysli: /join #ubuntu-fr, without space
<lysli> mikael je dois taper ca ?
<mikiael> lysli: yes !
<mikiael> lysli: and speak in english plz :)
<lysli> mikael : why ?
<mikiael> lysli: because only english is allwed here :)
<Dr_willis> No hoblo.
<Dr_willis> :P
<lysli> mikiiiiial :ok :-/
<jpatrick> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<erban> ciao
<erban> qualcuno parla italiano
<jpatrick> !it | erban
<ubotu> erban: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<walmik> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<walmik> hi all... can anybody please help me with a compiz install? it says i shud have aiglx with composite and i dont know how to check that or get that. I m using a amd64 laptop with a nvidia card
<Dr_willis> nvidia cards  just need to have the nvidia drivers installed.
<walmik> Dr_willis: hi.. does that mean i dont need aiglx?
<cafka> hi!! i have broadcom 4311 card and somethimes i get this error Ndiswrapper doesn't support monitor mode. :S  can i fix it???
<DDuiGG> wow kubuntu & compiz-fusion is mind blowing... any package recommendations to capture screen video/audio?
<jpatrick> DDuiGG: ksnapshot?
<aLeSD> hi all
<jpatrick> hola aLeSD
<aLeSD> how can I change the theme of kde based application in ubuntu
<aLeSD> without install kde
<aLeSD> ?
<aLeSD> jpatrick: hi
<DDuiGG> jpatrick does ksnapshot do audio & video capturing?
<jpatrick> DDuiGG: no, just screenies
<TimS> I am installing using the text based installer on a virtual machine. I want to use the entire disk, should I go "entire disk" or "entire disk and set up LVM"
<TimS> What is LVM and do I need it
<DDuiGG> trying to get recordmydesktop instaleld
<martijn_nerd> hello
<martijn_nerd> anyone experience here with ipod+kubuntu ?
<martijn_nerd> i am thinking of buying one, but i want to be sure i can use it without hacking the ipod itself
<jussi01> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<RindTailedFox> in a network where some clients are linux and some windows, server is linux, what are the ways by which i can restrict any pc to boot or login unless its authenticated from the server. and the uptime for each pc or login/logof time is recored too. 2. no other computer can access internet that is not in the server list?
<martijn_nerd> hey jussi01, why not?
<jussi01> martijn_nerd: why not what?
<martijn_nerd> why not ipod
<martijn_nerd> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<martijn_nerd> (is ubotu a bot?)
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> the !calls the bot
<jussi01> !bot > martijn_nerd
<mrEiger> hi! i'm loocking kubuntu bootscripts in separate package. is there any?
<seaman> test
<AnonManc21> why is it firefox doesn't come preinstalled by default?
<popo-bobo> hi
<popo-bobo> why wifi is such a pain on kubuntu
<Unksi> AnonManc21: Kubuntu's default browser is Konqueror, that is part of KDE. Firefox is based on GTK (which is used by gnome)
<Unksi> that is probably why
<popo-bobo> why o why i have re-configure wifi setting at every reboot ????
<AnonManc21> oh
<Unksi> popo-bobo: which card/chipset? it works wonders here with Atheros, I just plugged the CD in and it worked out of the box :)
<popo-bobo> its intel chip
<Unksi> what is the exact model?
<Unksi> you can get it with lspci
<Unksi> lol wait
<Unksi> so it works?
<popo-bobo> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<swatto> anyone know if there is a program i can get that minimizes windows intot he systray?
<popo-bobo> my problem is wifi works but i have reconfigure after every reboot
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> and you use gnome?
<popo-bobo> and is wpa -psk shared key supported in kubuntu ?
<Unksi> d'oh
<Unksi> i guess i really should get to bed :D
<Unksi> popo-bobo: yes, i use wpa2 myself
<Unksi> popo-bobo: have you set the knetworkmanager to save your wlan password?
<popo-bobo> yes
<popo-bobo> Unksi: where do i enter wpa key ?
<popo-bobo> all options i get are regarding wep
<Unksi> popo-bobo: do you have that little icon in your system tray?
<Unksi> it looks a little like there is some small device that has a cable in the other end
<IppatsuMan> swatto: try kdocker or alltray
<eddy-san> hi... can i become a documtent .odt of open office to .doc of microsoft office.
<Unksi> or was it an ethernet connector, but something like that anyway
<eddy-san> ?
<Unksi> popo-bobo: right click that icon, do you get a list of wireless networks?
<RindTailedFox> in a network where some clients are linux and some windows, server is linux, what are the ways by which i can restrict any pc to boot or login unless its authenticated from the server. and the uptime for each pc or login/logof time is recored too. in such a way that i can count for how much time the pc was loged in and used for the whole month. 2. no other computer can access internet that is not in the server list?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> according to the ntfs-3g man page "silent" prevents the driver bitching about not permitted chmod ops and such. I put that option in the fstab line, unmounted, mounted, still get errors
<DexterF> pointers?
<popo-bobo> Unksi: i dont get a list of networks when right click on cable icon
<popo-bobo> but in wifi-radar yes
<walmik> hi.. how can i find out if beryl is installed on my system?
<jpatrick> !beryl | walmik
<ubotu> walmik: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jpatrick> !compiz > walmik
<walmik> jpatrick: thnks.. i have installed compiz... i just dont know if its compiz fusion or not
<max_> hi
<max_> I have a problem with adept manager
<max_> I need to install gcc but adept manager don 't install this package
<LjL> max_, try with apt-get, might be easier to troubleshoot. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<max_> the error is: there was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages....
<max_> apt-get in the command line?
<knowbot> how do i open in comandline a folder?
<max_> go in system and click konsol
<knowbot> done
<max_> I need to go root mode in the console
<max_> what is the command?
<Ketobi> sudo su @ max_
<max_> thanks
<antoine> hi
<jpatrick> max_: sudo -s !!!
<jpatrick> Ketobi: ^^
<Ketobi> ?
<jpatrick> never do sudo su
<Ketobi> why not? works for me
<max_> it works for me
<max_> why not?
<jpatrick> !wfm | Ketobi
<ubotu> Ketobi: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jpatrick> !noroot | Ketobi
<ubotu> Ketobi: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<jpatrick> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<knowbot> how do i open a risticted folder like: /usr/share/vlc/http in sudo
<max_> I need it, it's ok for me
<Ketobi> good to know jpatrick but it desn't answer our question
<jpatrick> Ketobi: su doesn't use your evn variables, or something like that
<Ketobi> ahh ok thank you
<knowbot> does annybuddy know how to open a folder in super privaliages
<jpatrick> Ketobi: and can messed up permissions with your config file
<jpatrick> knowbot: sudo -s and cd there
<knowbot> tanx, going to try
<max_> I have a problem with KDevelop.... do not compile hello world program... it says Exited with status : 77   error : C++ compiler cannot create executables
<aleksanteri> max_, sudo apt-get install g++
<max_> mmm ok , I will try it
<jpatrick> !b-e | max_
<ubotu> max_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<knowbot> jpatrick: can i do the same in x or open a x windo in the terminal
<jpatrick> knowbot: kdesudo konqueror
<gundam_rx78nt1_> can somebody help?  I did the last update and ran into problems.  I had to remove the linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic packages which removed my restricted drivers package also.
<gundam_rx78nt1_> I have installed the packages back but my audio and wirless will not work.
<Dr_willis> Other then reruning the restircted-manager tool and let it reinstall them.. Not sure what to tell ya.
<gundam_rx78nt1_> Dr_willis, I have already done that.
<gundam_rx78nt1_> I can't even find the ipw3945.ko file to modprobe it so I can activate the wireless.
<max_> thanks a lot people ! NOW IT WORKS... my first program in Kubuntu Kdevelop suite...
<Dr_willis> In theory if there was a new kernel update that broke things.. the old kernel entries in the grub menu should still work
<Ketobi> great! congratulations
<swatto> is it necessary to have a firewall/antivirus installed on kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> swatto: not really
<emilsedgh> !virus | swatto
<ubotu> swatto: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jussi01> !firewall | swatto
<ubotu> swatto: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<knowbot> jpatrick: tanx it workt
<numeral> wenas !!!
<swatto> thanks all
<swatto> if i have a router i dont really need a firewall though?
<RingTailedFox>  i heard some alternatives are not free but their source is. you have to compile it to use. true?
<jussi01> swatto: always a good idea, and its built in anyway
<swatto> ill get guarddog to configure it - cause im quite new to linux but learning new things everyday :P
<BluesKaj> howdy all :-)
<Ketobi> thanks emilsedgh for the link ( http://librenix.com/?inode=21 ) that is something i ever wanted to know
<emilsedgh> Ketobi: so have fun with Kubuntu GNU/Linux ;)
<Ketobi> i have :)
<PolitikerALT> Is there a mirror server for kubuntu because the standard server seems to have blocked me :-(
<BluesKaj> PolitikerALT, pls explain kubuntu server
<PolitikerALT> the server where I get the kubuntu packages from, e. g. pl.archive.ubuntu.com
<Ketobi> he's talking about a download server for the kubuntu CD
<PolitikerALT> no
<Ketobi> ahh k
<PolitikerALT> about the package server
<PolitikerALT>  - connect (111 Connection refused)
<BluesKaj> ahh PolitikerALT your source repositories /etc/apt/sources.list
<user5> hi
<PolitikerALT> ok, but please don't complain that I have gutsy and hardy servers in it - i know, but I need some hardy applications like OpenOffice 2.3.1
<user5> somebody a programa for encoder video in mp4 ?
<PolitikerALT> http://pastebin.com/d27329904
<user5> or other tipe video clip?
<user5> I using kine
<gundam_rx78nt1_> can somebody help?  I did the last update and ran into problems.  I had to remove the linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic packages which removed my restricted drivers package also.
<gundam_rx78nt1_> I have installed the packages back but my audio and wirless will not work.
<gundam_rx78nt1_> I can't even find the ipw3945.ko file to modprobe it so I can activate the wireless.
<fungos> is there any known problem with hitachi notebook harddisk with linux?
<gundam_rx78nt1_> fungos: what model?
<gundam_rx78nt1_> it's a sata drive correct?
<fungos> yes, its sata
<fungos> let me get the correct model
<gundam_rx78nt1_> fungos: was this the error: "No Drives Found: An error has occurred. No valid devices were found on which to create new file systems. Please check your hardware for the cause of this problem"?
<fungos> gundam_rx78nt1_: no, its weird, because sometimes it works, sometimes it just freeze.
<fungos> gundam_rx78nt1_: and when it freezes it doesnt show any message
<gundam_rx78nt1_> that sounds more like a hardware issue.
<gundam_rx78nt1_> I had that problem with an hitachi 120GB drive and had it exchanged.
<gundam_rx78nt1_> Haven't had any problems since then.
<fungos> gundam_rx78nt1_: the problem is when booting to windows it never freezes. its something with linux
<fungos> gundam_rx78nt1_: The model is Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00
<Daisuke-Ido> you're dual booting or just using linux?
<fungos> dual booting
<BluesKaj> PolitikerALT, you have several repositories commented that may be useful , as far your inability to connect to them is not clear , but you srill ahve the cdrom deb as listed as a source , that could be part of the problem , comment that line out with a # in front.
<BluesKaj> err comment that line rather
<fungos> i think this is AHCI related problem, what are the kernel options that I can try to disable it?
<Arwen> you can't disable AHCI at the OS level
<Arwen> you need to turn it off in the BIOS
<ForgeAus> hey arwen do you know if you can run linux binaries in OSX (the same way as in older FreeBSDs)?
<fungos> I will try to find it
<Arwen> ForgeAus, they need to be recompiled
<ForgeAus> yeah but source isn't binaries is it?
<ForgeAus> I know the ELF thingy vs Mach-O
<Daisuke-Ido> ForgeAus: Fink
<ForgeAus> but isn't that what FreeBSD did, just add ELF?
<ForgeAus> fink is basically redhat for OSX right?
<ForgeAus> RPM + some packages?
<Arwen> "In computing, the Fink project is an effort to port Unix programs to Mac OS X. Fink uses dpkg and APT (Debian's package management system), as well as its own frontend program, fink (which is implemented as a set of Perl modules). It is maintained by a community of contributors."
<Arwen> still recompiling
<ForgeAus> I'd rather macports.org
<ForgeAus> oh its debian! interesting
<ForgeAus> dpkg/apt-get for mac! hmmm not as bad as I thought
<ForgeAus> (I thought it was rpm instead)
<Arwen> note that this is not the same as running Linux binaries in OS X
<ForgeAus> Macports is like BSD ports (tarballs I thinkt hey're source tho???)
<Daisuke-Ido> no, it isn't, but that seems to be the best easy option
<ForgeAus> yes Arwen they're linux source recompiled for OSX
<ForgeAus> and packaged
<Arwen> yes... I already know that (/me refuses to use the proprietary bag of garbage known as Apple)
<user5> samebody halp me in encoder video in kubuntu?
<Arwen> !en | user5
<ubotu> user5: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ForgeAus> hehe I don't use it either
<ForgeAus> I was just trying to help someone out
<user5> using kino but only encoding in fmpg
<Freewith> Hi. My system makes a system bell sound 5 or 6 times everytime I get to the logon screen or issue a shutdown. Anyone know what's wrong?
<ForgeAus> and it would have been alot easier to use linux binaries with their OSX
<BluesKaj> user5, what kind of video
<user5> ok tk
<ForgeAus> of course theres also the x86 vs ppc issue
<user5> from flv to mp4
<ForgeAus> but theres still lots of linux PPC binaries even if it is a PPC mac
<user5> but I encode in ffmpg
<user5> only this format
<user5> with kino
<user5> in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> not familiar with kino, user5
<user5> ok,
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg ?
<user5> other packet?
<user5> yes in ffmpeg yes
<Arwen> !enter | user5
<ubotu> user5: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fungos> this Acer notebook doesnt have AHCI option on bios .. :S
<BluesKaj> user5, I use ffmpeg, mencoder and tovid ...so, what's the problem in ffmpeg?
<Arwen> go complain to the manufactuere :S
<user5> tk u
<Arwen> user5, #ffmpeg may be more helpful
<fungos> Arwen: yeah :(
<user5> for cellular
 * Arwen could try and debug encoding-related issues, but this isn't the place for it
<user5> n95
<BluesKaj> no experience with cellular either
<user5> ok
<user5> tk u
<user5> very gentleman
<user5> I call from italy
<BluesKaj> !it | user5
<ubotu> user5: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<user5> thanks all here
<user5> I use bethuin
<user5> n.p.
<user5> also in ubuntu-it
<mindoverflow> boot up problem, anybody could help ??
<a_posse_ad_esse> what is the problem mindoverflow?
<mindoverflow> thanks
<mindoverflow> well, i cant boot even the live cd
<mindoverflow> i guess it's due to the hard disks
<mindoverflow> cuz i have 2
<mindoverflow> as i unplug one of'em
<Daisuke-Ido> mindoverflow: did you change the boot order in the bios?
<mindoverflow> it boots fine
<mindoverflow> i even installed it
<mindoverflow> but when i replug it the problem reappear
<mindoverflow> it ends at the busybox
<a_posse_ad_esse> what about the jumper settings?
<mindoverflow> with modprobe abnormal exit
<mindoverflow> yes, the boot loader runs
<mindoverflow> i get the menus and all
<mindoverflow> when it starts initiating that the problem happens
<mindoverflow> the one i unplugged is set to be master
<mindoverflow> the second is slave
<mindoverflow> both on primary
<mindoverflow> actually it's installed on the slave
<mindoverflow> and now i'm connecting from it
<a_posse_ad_esse> from my experience, installing on the slave is generally not a good idea
<a_posse_ad_esse> if it were me, I would put the "good" disk in the master slot and have the other in the slave position
<a_posse_ad_esse> I assume you aren't going to RAID them
<a_posse_ad_esse> comment out the fstab entry for the slave so you could then make the necessary changes to the disk
<a_posse_ad_esse> like "shred" or whatever to zero out any potential problems, put the filesystem back on, and be good to go
<a_posse_ad_esse> I'm also having an issue with running a command via ssh... the program being run needs to use rsync (ssh) to create a connection back to the original client machine, and it creates a hostkey error... any ideas why this might happen or a workaround?
<jinzougen> So I told adept to update all my packages yesterday and it blew up. Now when I start adept it says another process is using the package database. When I tell it to resolve the problem it crashes. Could a lockfile have not gotten deleted when it blew up? Can I remove it manually?
<a_posse_ad_esse> yes, you can safely remove the lockfile through the terminal
<jinzougen> where is it?
<a_posse_ad_esse> oh, it doesn't say something about waiting for a lockfile?
<martijn81> !aptfix | jinzougen
<ubotu> jinzougen: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<a_posse_ad_esse> agreed
<jinzougen> It says "Another process is using the packaging system"
<a_posse_ad_esse> I would say that the easiest way to remedy the problem would be to reboot and then run the command given by ubotu
<jinzougen> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock # returns nothing.
<a_posse_ad_esse> what about the dpkg --configure -a?
<a_posse_ad_esse> or is the zombie process still present?
<jinzougen> I'm running the configure script...
<jinzougen> or program...
<a_posse_ad_esse> if dpkg is running, then it is picking up where apt left off
<jinzougen> alright cool, it works now.
<a_posse_ad_esse> good to hear
<jinzougen> Oh I have another random question. :)
<a_posse_ad_esse> k
<jinzougen> Is it possible to have the root password be different from mine, yet retain sudo access?
<a_posse_ad_esse> yes
<jinzougen> I tried changing the root password but sudo behaves strangely when I do.
<jinzougen> Specifically, when it asks for a password, it prints what I type! and doesn't work.
<a_posse_ad_esse> what command are you running?
<jinzougen> Oh, maybe more importantly, Is it possible to have the root account enabled, and have the password be different, and have sudo access.
<jinzougen> Just something like `sudo ls`
<jinzougen> I like to be able to use both su and sudo
<a_posse_ad_esse> honestly, I don't know what to tell you there.  I've always just used "sudo" in Ubuntu...  Quite an adjustment from Gentoo, but it works just as well IMHO
<jpatrick> !noroow | jinzougen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noroow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !noroot | jinzougen
<ubotu> jinzougen: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<stdin> jinzougen: it's possible but unsupported, and I can't think of a reason you'd need su
<jinzougen> Well sometimes I'll do a few things as root, and it's annoying to type sudo before each one.
<jpatrick> jinzougen: sudo -s
<hydrogen> sudo -i
<stdin> jinzougen: sudo -i
<stdin> -i wins, 2/1
<hydrogen> jpatrick is overruled
<hydrogen> that is all
<a_posse_ad_esse> I think of it as an insurance policy... makes me think about what I am trying to do
<jpatrick> -s has more security and runs only for 15mins (or something like that)
<hydrogen> I also think the security difference between having root and not having root is a bit exagerted
<hydrogen> but meh
<jinzougen> oh?
<hydrogen> no
<stdin> -i just runs the shall, -i runs the shell as a login shell
<a_posse_ad_esse> sorry to spam, but for those who have just joined: I'm also having an issue with running a command via ssh... the program being run needs to use rsync (ssh) to create a connection back to the original client machine, and it creates a hostkey error... any ideas why this might happen or a workaround?
<stdin> erm, replace the 2nd -i with -s
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> swap it around
<hydrogen> the first -i
<stdin> yeah :p
<hydrogen> -i resets the env, -s just gives you a root shell on top of the current env
<stdin> I tend to use "sudo -H -i" when I wan a "root shell" anyway, makes sure $HOME is right
<jinzougen> wait a sec... I just changed the root password. But the password that sudo wants is my password...
<jinzougen> This seems counterintuitive to me.
<jinzougen> What's the point of having a root password if mine suffices?
<stdin> why, sudo always uses your password, thats' the point
<root_________> `su` uses roots password
<stdin> jinzougen: exactly, there is no point ;)
<rjune> why would you add a root password?
<root_________> sudo is a way to configure limited amounts of access to the user
<root_________> using sudo as a free ticket to root does not add any security
<root_________> unless you like to set passwords like `1234` and run ssh
<jinzougen> It's just always been the case that there is a _different_ root password afaik.
<LjL> root_________: no but it encourages good habits
<LjL> root_________: such as not staying root all the time
<root_________> LjL: how? it encourages the user to use "sudo" any time they get told they don't have enough priveledges otherwise
<stdin> there has never been a default root pass in k/ubuntu
<root_________> that doesn't teach them the difference
<root_________> if I awnted to write a rootkit
<a_posse_ad_esse> sudo also allows a real administrator to cut off access to users
<jinzougen> how?
<root_________> all I'd have to do was say [[ $UID -ne 0 ]] && echo "You don't have enough priviledges, please run with sudo"
<root_________> and the security benefit is gone
<root_________> as people will blindly go "okay!"
<a_posse_ad_esse> I speak of a business setting
<root_____> lenguaje
<jinzougen> So, do you need to be part of a certain group for sudo to work?
<stdin> you can give people access to specific root-only commands or commands that need to be ran as a certain user, that's when sudo comes into it's own
<root_________> right
<root_________> thats what I said
<jinzougen> I come from FreeBSD, you need to be in group 'wheel' to use su there.
<root_____> hola
<root_________> "using sudo as a free ticket to root does not add any security"
<jinzougen> Which group do you need to be in for sudo to work?
<root_________> admin I think?
<a_posse_ad_esse> that sounds right
<root_________> yep
<root_________> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<jinzougen> and people can't add the 'admin' group to themselves right?
<root_________> nope
<jpatrick> !es
<stdin> you need to be in "admin" to gain root access with sudo, but any user can _use_ sudo
<root_________> any user with a rule in the sudoers file
<root_________> that is
<jinzougen> jpatrick says yes, root_____  says no..?
<jpatrick> jinzougen: ?
<jinzougen> <jinzougen> and people can't add the 'admin' group to themselves right?
<jinzougen> <root_________> nope
<jinzougen> <jpatrick> !es
<jinzougen> I assumed the ! was a typo for 'y'
<jpatrick> jinzougen: that's the spanish trigger for ubotu
<stdin> !bot | ! are triggers for ubotu
<ubotu> ! are triggers for ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jinzougen> oh then :)
<a_posse_ad_esse> spiffy
<jinzougen> ok.
<BluesKaj> root_________, or whoever you are stop this sillt underscore on yer nick , it's annoying
<prince_jammys> root_________________________________________________: right, and when your rootkit came out with that message, i would think twice about what i'm running
<jinzougen> So if I change the root password, will I ever need it?
<jinzougen> I can just use sudo -i to gain access...
<jinzougen> right?
<a_posse_ad_esse> you should not need the root password
<jpatrick> jinzougen: yes
<stdin> the only case the root passwords need to be set is to login as the actual root user
<BluesKaj> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<a_posse_ad_esse> yay Matrix reference!
<prince_jammys> also try "sudo echo $UID"
<jinzougen> interesting.
<stdin> the shell will intercept $UID before sudo
<jinzougen> This is a foreign concept from FreeBSD for me.
<a_posse_ad_esse> one last shot at the ssh hostkey issue:
<a_posse_ad_esse>  I'm also having an issue with running a command via ssh... the program being run needs to use rsync (ssh) to create a connection back to the original client machine, and it creates a hostkey error... any ideas why this might happen or a workaround?
<prince_jammys> i see, "sudo id" shows it
<jinzougen> Well thanks guys you were helpful.
<jinzougen> peace.
<benjamin> salut
<benjamin> salut
<a_posse_ad_esse> Alright, back to the thesis.  Have a good day, all.
<hola> im not able to configure my webcam
<Haskear> Hi all, I'm using 7.10 and it seems that Firefox is locking up quite often! Is it just me or is it a known issue atm? ty
<Sbucatone_> Haskear: mm try firefox 3.0 or use konqueror
<prince_jammys> yay
<BluesKaj> Sbucatone_, that' not helpful
<Haskear> cheers Sbucatone_ is it an known issue though?
<jinzougen> more questions! I noticed that apt-get can install packaes which don't show up in adept, why?
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: well...keep firefox in that way then ...
<BluesKaj> FF3 is still buggy
<prince_jammys> Haskear: i see a lot of people having trouble with firefox, yes
<Haskear> ok! cheers prince_jammys
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: well it has less problem than firefox...on gutsy for me...
<jinzougen> Also, I want the put jdk on kubuntu, which distro should I use?
<jinzougen> Is there a package?
<prince_jammys> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Sbucatone_> Haskear: use konqueror...it's nice :)
<BluesKaj> I used FF3 for a week and it kept hanging and unresponsive at times
<prince_jammys> mmm maybe that's not it
<MagiSu> Hello, I need some help while using KDevelop 3.5.1.
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: for me and other is better firefox3...of couse i have installed adobe plug in...
<MagiSu> I have a hand-written project, with multi subdirectory, I do not know how to put the files in the subdirectory without linking them to the project/src. Could anyone please give me some help?
<BluesKaj> Haskear, did you recently upgrade kde ?
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: anyway i use konqueror :) and youtube-dl that what i need and of couse flvget
<BluesKaj> konqueror in kde 3.5.9 is broken on my setup, it consumes 90% of my cpu at idle
<Sbucatone_> omg i use stable version.
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: unsupported is unsupported software...
<jinzougen> What are the benefits/drawbacks to installing icedtea vs. sun java?
<sigma_1234> i rate sun java is more stable
<hola> 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. is not recognize.../dev/video is not created
<Sbucatone_> hola: what are you trying to do ? dv vido cam ?
<Sbucatone_> *video
<hola> Sbucatone_: i would like that the system recognize the cam in order to use that with amsn camorama etc
<BluesKaj> Sbucatone_, kde 3.5.9 is supported software , it's an upgrde and it's in the repos.
<ForgeAus> good to know theres still 3.5.x development going on
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: i think no...because i have only official repo turned on
<ForgeAus> I like that system ...
<ForgeAus> but I do believe kde4 will come into its own at some stage, its still early days yet
<RingTailedFox>  i used g4l, ghost 4 linux to restore my backup image. i did that before too , went fine. but this time it gets stuck on ' checking file system' what can be wrong?
<tass1412> where are the text-files for wallpapers and other settings?
<BluesKaj> Sbucatone_, I'll let this site speak for itself : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-359.php
<gfa> ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: i install only when it appear on my desk update notice, if not i leave that stuff where is . infact i have not problem...
<jinzougen> my /usr/lib/jvm directory has java-6-sun and java-6-sun-1.6.0.03, which do I put at the top of /etc/jvm?
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: anyway i think one can do what he want
<BluesKaj> Sbucatone_, then don't make blanket stattements about unsupported applicayions
<PhilRod> hi, I'm on kde 3.5.8 on kubuntu 7.10, and whenever I go to a page with flash in konqueror, I get an nspluginviewer crash dialog. Any suggestions for what I could try? (update to 3.5.9? update some flash package?)
<jinzougen> probably the one output by update-java-alternatives -l ...
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: i think is better...use default software...only that
<PhilRod> flash appears to work fine in firefox, so I guess it's an nspluginviewer, rather than the flash plugin
<NOBODYs> is there any means of writing/creating a vcd/dvd movie which can play only in linux or vcd/dvd player but not in windows
<BluesKaj> PhilRod, 3.5.9 is buggy as well , nspluinviewer does the same
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: if you update in some way and then you have problem you cut off a lots of software, example your konqueror
<BluesKaj> Sbucatone_, did you look at the site, it includes the address to an official repository
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: i will not update , that stuff... i will use only offical repository . i don't want cut off my software with that update.
<Sbucatone_> BluesKaj: you said your konqueror is buggy in 3.5.9 xD i want keep my konqueror
<Sbucatone_> becuase i think is better than firefox.
<Sbucatone_> anyway i don't want talk about that,
<RingTailedFox> i used g4l, ghost 4 linux to restore my backup image. i did that before too , went fine. but this time it gets stuck on ' checking file system' what can be wrong?
<PhilRod> BluesKaj: thanks for the info
<PhilRod> hrm, that's rather annoying
<NOBODYs> is there any means of writing/creating a vcd/dvd movie which can play only in linux or vcd/dvd player but not in windows?
<BluesKaj> PhilRod, yes and it's hard to pin down what is causing the problems , I thought it was my upgrade to kde 3.5.9 , but now 3.5.8 is having similar problems with konq
<Sbucatone_> NOBODYs: i think there is no meaning, what have you used to do that stuff ?
<NOBODYs> ##linux
<NOBODYs> Sbucatone_ so that nobody copies it easily
<Sbucatone_> which software ?
<NOBODYs> not a software but a movie
<PhilRod> BluesKaj: does the flash player actually work for you in konqueror? It doesn't seem to work correctly here anyway
<Sbucatone_> NOBODYs: i have not clear  what is your problem you have a movie and in linux is playble and win no ?
<Sbucatone_> PhilRod: on my desktop works great
<ICM> Bleargh, I can't find out how to figure out what wireless card I have in my KUbuntu box (freshly installed). doing 'lsmod' just simply says 'airo' (I know it's a Cisco Aironet Wireless-B card of some sort...)
<ICM> Is there any exactly way to go about finding what it is without opening the computer up?
<BluesKaj> PhilRod, I had it working with the older flash version and before I realized an upgrade did my konq/flash in , so i've been using FF since then for flash sites
<NOBODYs> Sbucatone_,not like that.
<PhilRod> Sbucatone_: 3.5.8?
<Sbucatone_> PhilRod: right
<NOBODYs> Sbucatone_,i want a movie that can be played in dvd/vcd but cannot be copied or playable on a windows
<BluesKaj> PhilRod, I've had to dump konq totally since 3.5.9 upgrade due that problem with nspluinviewer that you mentioned earlier
<PhilRod> BluesKaj: hrm, this could do with some investigation
<hola> 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. is not recognize.../dev/video is not created
<PhilRod> I'd really like to have flash working in konqueror
<Sbucatone_> NOBODYs: mm  i think is a bit impossible
<BluesKaj> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<BluesKaj> PhilRod, that cli command didn't work for me , BTW
<wimpies> My firefox produces GNOME dialog boxes (for file open etc.)  How can I force it to use KDE boxes ?
<PhilRod> any way of telling when that bot text was updated?
<Cherub23> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei kubuntu meine auflösung ändern kann ich kann momentan nur bis 1024X768 hoch gehen und jetzt weiss ich nicht wie ich die grundeinstellung was meine grafikarte bzw treiber umstellen
<Cherub23> kann
<Sbucatone_> Cherub23: we are in english channel
<BluesKaj> PhilRod, a couple of weeks ago
<Cherub23> oh sorry
<NOBODYs> Sbucatone_ thank y
<NOBODYs> Sbucatone_ thank u*
<BluesKaj> !de | Cherub23
<ubotu> Cherub23: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ICM> I have a Cisco Aironet 350 Series (I *think*)... how do I install drivers for it?- The KUbuntu 7.10 box on which I intend to install the drivers isn't hooked up to the internet (and the onyl way to do so is via the wireless card)
<Thecks> Hardy is now in alpha version 5 - anybody know when the final is due to be released?
<BluesKaj> April
<Sbucatone_> Thecks: 23-24 april
<Daisuke-Ido> well, sometime after the betas and the release candidates...
<compi> Hi guys, how do i set my resulotion to 1024x786 in kubuntu.. it does not want to set higher than 640x480 in system settings
<Thecks> Has anybody tried Hardy? Does it seem pretty stable?
<Sbucatone_> Thecks: i have tried hardy on live... i have had no problem :) i have solved some old problem hahehehe
<martijn81> Thecks: stable enough here
<martijn81> compi: you might wanna try sudo dpkg reconfigure-xserver-xorg
<Thecks> Downloading :)
<martijn81> yeah, the http download was really slow yesterday
<martijn81> the bittorrent download is going well though, although the frontpage of kubuntu.org isn't even updates yet
<fungos> how can I stop the kernel at boot time to use ahci kernel module? its not on /etc/modules neither /etc/modprobe.d/*
<rodolfo> Hola Ubuntu en español?
<Thecks> Anybody tried GoodOS?
<martijn81> nope
<jpatrick> !es | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Sbucatone_> !spanish | rodolfo
<compi> martijn81... i get an error when trying that... something -r -t
<martijn81> compi: and this one?? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ICM> And now for the death question: Linux and a wireless card. It's a Cisco AIR-PCI350 Series card, and I know I've gotten it to work in Linux (KUbuntu, I believe) before...
<ICM> Can somebody please assist me in trying to get this set up?
<BluesKaj> compi, have you checked your graphics & monitor drivers in system settings/monitor&display
<alfonso> alguien de este canal habla español
<jpatrick> !es | alfonso
<ubotu> alfonso: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<alfonso> gracias
<compi> BlueKaj... tried that and the max setting is 640x480
<BluesKaj> compi, which graphics card & monitor ?
<miladen> Divx webplayer... is that impossible for linux?
<fungos> why livecd boots ok and installed gave problem with ahci?
<BluesKaj> miladen, vlc and mplayer should play divx
<miladen> webplayer, in browser...
<Grox> got a weird problem, some program is playing a song in my mp3 folder, but i dont know which one
<miladen> but divx homepage says for windows
<Arwen> miladen, why would you want your web browser to be a mdedia player?
<Grox> i mean which program
<miladen> http://www.divx.com/divx/windows/webplayer/
<compi> bluekaj.........Laptop LCD and onboard intel graphics card
<miladen> Arwen stage6.com
<Arwen> and last time I checked, mplayer-plugin can do that (doesn't mean it should, but...)
<Arwen> miladen, um.... feed the URLs into a media player
<BluesKaj> xine plugin
<miladen> they are regular urls not urls to movie files
<Arwen> miladen, go read the page source
<Arwen> find the ".divx
<Arwen> ".divx" file
<Grox> got a weird problem, some program is playing a song in my mp3 folder, but i dont know which program
<Grox> i tried ps -e to look for amarok
<Grox> but nope
<BluesKaj> miladen, which browser ? .. type about:plgins inthe adressbar for the xine plugin for your browser
<BluesKaj> oops about:plugins
<miladen> Arwen my kaffeine player cant play .divx
<Arwen> um.... ".divx" == AVI
<chandolu> spircht man hier deutsch :)
<jussi01> !de | chandolu
<ubotu> chandolu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<miladen> xine cant run the divx file BluesKaj
<Arwen> miladen, um... that's a good thing, seeing as how DIVX is not an executable format.
<Arwen> Or are you trying to crash your system?
<miladen> so what do i do?
<Arwen> miladen, go back to using Windows? Or take the time to learn about what you're talking about?
<miladen> grow up Arwen
<miladen> loser
<martijn81> i crashed my kicker, how do i get it back?
<Arwen> miladen, that was real mature.
<compi> thanks guys... came right.....
<BluesKaj> miladen .' about:config ' in the browser addressbar ...do you have the xine-plugin installed and enabled?
<MrJigsaw> ive installed winxp on another partitation now, but my grub loader is gone, how do is start kubuntu now ?
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vratha> hi there
<Vratha> in kubuntu 7.10, i have two NICs, and both of them keep coming up, even though i disable one of them in the KDE network manager
<Vratha> is there a way to get the other NIC to stay off and not come back up?
<BluesKaj> Vratha, check in /usr/share/autostart, you may have 2 setup there
<Vratha> hmm, i don't see anytyhing about ath0/wlan0 in there
<ibou> i have a problem with streamtuner: when i use the search tool, i can use it just one time after the installation but after i can't use it anymore ...
<BluesKaj> ibou , amarok does a much better job of streaming network radio then streamtuner
<Zimo> i have one fast i installed my kubunto about a year ago or 6 monuts can i upgrade it (only if its easy)
<ibou> BluesKaj: maybe but i can't find any search tool in amarok for radios. Do you ?
<Arwen> ibou, that's because there isn't one
<ibou> Arwen: :)
<regeya> dang it, now I have to fire up amarok
 * regeya usually uses quod libet
<regeya> yeah, ibou, other than magnatune and last.fm, you'll need to use something like shoutcast.com to find streams
<martijn81> i crashed my kicker and cannot get it back, anyone with help?
<BluesKaj> streamtuner used to work well in the older distros but it seems buggy in the last couple of releases
<rich1> hi.  i cannot make changes to network settings stick.  i want to change to opendns settings but every time i shutdown and restart the settings are lost.
<walmik> hi all... how can i increase the brightness on my laptop.. when it was vista, it had the fn+f8 to do that, but that does not work in kubuntu
<solid_liquid> walmik, there's an applet at the top of the screen for that
<solid_liquid> walmik, usually the fn buttons work too, but maybe they're not setup for you laptop by default yet
<walmik> solid_liquid: ok... thanks,. i ll try that
<solid_liquid> np
<Wiggles> hi all
<Wiggles> i'm trying to install kde4 but I have a problem
<Wiggles> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57242/
<PhilRod> Wiggles: weird. I installed kde4 three days ago and it worked, so probably not broken packages
<PhilRod> can you install kdebase-kde4? (ie, does it really exist)
<martijn81> have you done a apt-get update
<PhilRod> oh yeah, that too :-)
<Wiggles> I have updated
<rich1> hi.  i cannot make changes to network settings stick.  i want to change to opendns settings but every time i shutdown and restart the settings are lost.  can someone help me please?
<Wiggles> kdebase-kde4 is broken too
<BluesKaj> !dns
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<BluesKaj> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<richard> hi
<MrJigsaw> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<richard> has anyone had any luck getting phun to work, or know how to sort out "Couldnt find matching GLX visual" errors?
<MrJigsaw> Now ive been using the first link there, and it dosent work ;(
<fungos> is there a (beta/alfa/test) repository with newer kernels?
<mrunagi> MrJigsaw: why did you install windows after ubuntu?
<ICM> Alright....
<ICM> How do I get three monitors to work in Kubuntu? I've odne this in Windows.. Two of the monitors (both SyncMaster 955DF's) are hooked up to my PCI-E NVidia 7600GS, and the other is an eMachines monitor hooked up to the onboard 6150LE. How... do I set it up so I can use all three monitors (like I could in Windows)?
<mik18> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ICM> Not VNC, these are all connected to one computer
<mik18> oh haha i was just looking for me ;)
<ICM> oh, good, you scared me :p
<jussi01> !dualhead | ICM
<ubotu> ICM: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ICM> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jussi01> :)
<ICM> Thanks :)
<jussi01> np
<richard> note to self: dont list the channels on this server ever again...
<ICM> heh
<ICM> I did that on DALnet once. I was sorry.
<BluesKaj> richard, or use a filter :)
<richard> lol
<richard> BluesKaj: damage is done :P
<drbobb> hello, i'm looking for someone with experience hooking up a samsung mobile phone to a kubuntu pc
<drbobb> bluetooth, usb file transfer and so on
<richard> anyway, back to what I came on here to ask: anyone know anything about phun/no matching glx visuals?
<mik18> have you guys experienced the bug with nvidia card and scrambled video?
<mik18> like pink / green scrambled look... i found in some nvidia forums that it's a known bug, but didn't see a good fix
<drbobb> i'm looking for someone who has done it specifically with a samsung, don't bother to give generic answers
<mik18> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<drbobb> i had all i needed working with my old sonyericsson, but nothing seems to work with my new samsung
<swatto> anyone know if there is a program that i can use so that programs get automatically minmized to systray rather than taskbar
<twosouls82> where can I find info on the next LTS for Kubuntu?
<richard> twosouls82: isnt that hardy?
<richard> 8.04 or something?
<richard> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<BluesKaj> richard, no that was the intention at first, but the rumour is not until the Oct release
<richard> ah, my mistake
<richard> actually, i heard that kubuntu wouldnt be carrying on?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to tell the kernel to re-scan for new IDE devices? When I connect my noteook to the docking station the cdrom drive isn't recognized.
<BluesKaj> Hardy isn't getting LTS afaik
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: did you read that somewhere? (it would be nice to have a link, if you have it)
<twosouls82> a no for Hardy indeed
<richard> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002099.html
<richard> any use?
<stdin> the beginning of the thread is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002066.html
<hansy> evening
<hansy> i have added a sound blaster audio card after kubuntu install... how do i add drivers for it??
<hansy> is there a easy way to mod the kernel or something like that?
<stdin> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<drbobb> ok, nobody able to give some helpful hints about my samsung phone?
<drbobb> or is it the case that connecting this phone to a pc positively requires booting into windows?
<hansy> the repos in SB guide don't have a GPG https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<drbobb> brb
<Aranel> how schedule fsck  for next boot ?
<Hydrogen> touch /forcefsck
<Hydrogen> iirc
<Aranel> thanks.
<drbobb> it's kind of weird, looks like the kde bluetooth utils can talk to the phone, but i can't get any operation at all to complete successfully
<snarkster> Im looking for an app.. it is called convert it
<Aranel> how can I see kernel logs ?
<Aranel> I have a kernel panic :/
<Dragnslcr> drbobb- I've had the same problems with a Samsung phone. It used to work well, but not recently
<drbobb> you mean same phone, same kde version, used to work and stopped working?
<Dragnslcr> Aranel- /var/log/kern.log maybe
<johannes__> nabend
<Aranel> thanks
<ICM> O_o
<drbobb> Dragnslcr: how did you operate w/ the phone when it did work?
<Dragnslcr> drbobb- mine is a D407
<BluesKaj> snarkster, convert what to what ?
<Dragnslcr> drbobb- I think I could just transfer files with Konqueror
<drbobb> Dragnslcr: i have no idea what the model name implies, there are way too many of them
<drbobb> my q was: usb or bluettoth?
<drbobb> bluetooth even
<Dragnslcr> Bluetooth
<philphoto> using a new install of 7.10 on a new hdd after my old one crashed.  now i  have no usb.  any help?
<Oloughlin75> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drbobb> 'cause it seems even though my phone has a usb port, it can't be mounted as usb storage
<snarkster> videos to videos
<grul> ati :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<snarkster> but i cant locate it
<drbobb> it uses some sort of proprietary protocol instead
<snarkster> I had it on my kde 3.5.8 then i dumped the hard drive and installed a new version of kde4 and lost it
<drbobb> which really sucks even for windows users
<snarkster> drbobb what kinda phone?
<drbobb> samsung L760
<snarkster> Razor and Blackberry are the same way..
<snarkster> to mount razor you need 40 dollar software
<snarkster> oh and windows
<snarkster> Maybe the same thing for yours
<drbobb> (it seems that i can't walk up to any random windows pc and d/l my photos to it, cause it won't work without samsung's drivers)
<snarkster> right
<drbobb> (not to mention a linux pc)
<regeya> and that's the problem with proprietary hardware.
<drbobb> if i had known i wouldn't have bought this phone
<philphoto> any help with usb problem?  new install 7.10 on new hdd and now no usb
<Jahromeo> hi anyone around to help me with an install issue? my install is stuck on 82% on scanning mirror - im not online but it keeps trying to scan
<Jahromeo> can i bypass that?
<drbobb> but good luck getting that sort of info out of the phone company saleslady
<regeya> hehe
<hansy> how do i modify the kernel?
<snarkster> drbobb: the sales lady probably has never heard of linux
<Jahromeo> my installer is stuck on 82% - configuring apt - scanning the mirror... - pc isnt even online how can i bypass that - if i dont it screws up apt-get
<drbobb> looks like the best option is uploading pics from the phone to flickr by http;)
<Jahromeo> done this on 2 diff discs one i had conical mail me , the other i downloaded
<snarkster> drbobb: yup
<drbobb> snarkster: like i tried to explain, it's not an issue that affects linux users only
<snarkster> drbobb Im agreeing with you
<philphoto> any help with usb problem?  new install 7.10 on new hdd and now no usb
<mrunagi> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<philphoto> no
<philphoto> i had a hdd crash and loaded up 7.10 on another hdd and now have no usb at all.  /usbdevfs doesn't even exist.
<hansy> !custom kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<mrunagi> my partitions dont show up on the desktop anymore, anyone know why?
<snarkster> mrunagi are you kde4?
<mrunagi> no
<hansy> try fdisk -l /dev/[hdd]
<martijn81> !compiz-fusion > martijn81
<coggz> hi al
<IceGuest_7_> Need a distro for a low spec HP. Celeron 733 with 192 megs.
<drbobb> how about bitpim - anyone tried that?
<martijn81> oops
<hansy> hi
<martijn81> IceGuest_7_: go for sidux, also debian based and comes with kde and fluxbox
<philphoto> IceGuest_7_: try xubuntu
<regeya> yay I got myself banned from #ubuntu
<regeya> so how's opensuse these days
<coggz> how?
<alen> hello does now any why oh HH5 Kubuntu not work amarok
<martijn81> then you must have not behaving pretty well
<mrunagi> IceGuest_7_:  just add more memory and run kubuntu
<Jahromeo> I HATE KUBUNTU INSTALLER - IT PERMA BREAKS :(
<mrunagi> perma breaks?
<IceGuest_7_> I had kubuntu running on it but it was an earlier version
<regeya> coggz: I may have been bitching about floodbot1 spewing messages (thus flooding the channel) :->
<martijn81> !capslock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capslock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<coggz> lol
<philphoto> regeya: that's why I left #ubuntu, too many bot msgs
<regeya> I believe the final offense was me typing 'SHUT THAT STUPID THING DOWN' so heh I deserved it :->
<coggz> can i ask offtopic question here, as offtopic chanell is ignoring me
<mrunagi> coggz: no
<coggz> really quick, about xbox
<mrunagi> coggz: no
<coggz> kk
<regeya> is it kubuntu-related?
<hansy> where is it all the modules are located?
<philphoto> so anyone out there have any advice re:  new install of 7.10 not having usb at all?
<Jahromeo> it screws my apt-get
<Jahromeo> caus it tries to find sources when im offline during install
<Jahromeo> and breaks the 2.bin files
<coggz> no, but it is really quite important
<Jahromeo> for apt-get
<Jahromeo> and no frontend
<mrunagi> go online during install?
<regeya> important or no, coggz, it's not kubuntu related :> and I don't really think anything xbox-related is 'important
<Jahromeo> i cant that machine is offline for the moment
<mrunagi> regeya: he cant play fable.........thats disasterous
<martijn81> is there a composite support channel for kwin too?
<Lynoure> capiira: did not see you ask a thing on #kubuntu-offtopic...
<stdin> martijn81: #kde
<coggz> lol, no, i just got it and i need to know if regualer power cable works... lol
<Lynoure> capiira: oops, sorry, was for coggz
<capiira> ?
<capiira> :)
<BluesKaj> coggz, depends where you live
<coggz> UK
<snarkster> BluesKaj: Got any clue on the convert program?
<capiira> my nick is often auto completed
<capiira> np
<BluesKaj> snarkster, nope,I checked around , never heard of it before , either
<Lynoure> capiira: Thanks. Anything I could help you with, by the way?
<martijn81> thanks stdin
<capiira> nah no thanks, I'm happy :D
<Lynoure> snarkster: convert program as in   convert   or something else?
<BluesKaj> snarkster,  you can use tovid, ffmpeg, mencoder , there any number ways to convert video
<BluesKaj> snarkster, give me a clue what you're trying to convert from to ?
<snarkster> BluesKaj: Yah I did ffmpeg and it looked like total crap
<BluesKaj> works well
<snarkster> BluesKaj: from avi to mpg.
<snarkster> friend of mine said here watch this movie.. cant play it on the dvd player but mpgs can
<LetsGo67> When I hold down the direction key, it acts as if I pressed the key and released it.  This is really frustrating.  Can someone help please?
<drbobb> hmm i just noticed that the bluetooth icon that used to be under system:/remote is no longer there (in gutsy)
<LetsGo67> When I hold down the direction key, it acts as if I pressed the key and released it.  This is really frustrating.  Can someone help please?
<Jahromeo> ! medibuntu?
<snarkster> is there a gui application that can convert avi to mpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibuntu? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jahromeo> ! medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LetsGo67> When I hold down the direction key, it acts as if I pressed the key and released it.  This is really frustrating.  Can someone help please?
<Lynoure> snarkster: usually, if you can convert it, you could already play it, too
<Lynoure> snarkster: do you have the codecs?
<snarkster> yes I do, its for conversion to the DVD player on my TV
<BluesKaj> snarkster, this worked for me before i bought a dvdplayer that would play dvix/xvid : ffmpeg -i myfile.avi -target ntsc-dvd /home/user/dvd.mpg
<snarkster> hmm Ill try thzat
<snarkster> that
<BluesKaj> snarkster, or check this site : http://www.smorgasbord.net/2007/06/29/converting-video-in-linux-using-ffmpeg-and-mencoder/
<mik18> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Daisuke-Laptop> services for unix (unix interoperability stuffs for windows) and nfs is the way to go
<Daisuke-Laptop> and a lot less of a headache as well
<snarkster> BluesKaj: last time i converted with ffmpeg it looked all blocky on the computer screen
<alexrudd0> Is anyone else experiencing KDE4 startup crashes?
<jussi01> alexrudd0: KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<alexrudd0> ah, thanks
<snarkster> BluesKaj: Thanx Ive bookmarked that
<crashed> Yee. Installed Kubuntu over windows again.
<newGuy> Hey, how can I check the IP address my network adapter has been assigned?
<stephan> hi, is there somthing like katapult but with easy implementable catalogs, f. e. es python script?
<crashed> Hey guys, how do I update my ATI x800 drivers?
<stephan> crashed: you can try envy http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<newGuy> Hey, how can I check the IP address my network adapter has been assigned?
<jussi01> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<jussi01> stephan: we dont recomend envy here
<BluesKaj> crashed, you may want to check the default restricted drivers in system settings/advanced first ,they might work better than new offerings by ati.
<stephan> what to do if you what the bleeding version?
<stephan> BluesKaj: yes your right
<crashed> I just installed the fglrx drivers.
<crashed> I should reboot immidiately, this nasty refresh rate is breaking my eyes.
<newGuy> Hey, how can I check the IP address my network adapter has been assigned? (I asked before but no responce)
<stephan> i removed envy after some testing, restricted manager works better
<jussi01> newGuy: ifconfig
<newGuy> thanks, synergy works now. :)
<jussi01> :)
<newGuy> I kept doing 'ipconfig', because I'm a moron.
<jussi01> hehe
 * newGuy just spent 18 hours writting C code, he has an excuse.
<newGuy> my professor thought it would be fun to ask us to write our own MIPS assembler. Two weeks is good, right? :P
<crashed> Doesn't look like this fixed anything.
 * jussi01 pokes newGuy and asks if he would like to continue the discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic maybe :)
<jussi01> crashed: I assume you did it throught the restricted manager?
<stephan> is katapult supported in kde4
<stephan> ?
<crashed> The what a what?
<ForgeAus> katapult
<jussi01> stephan: you can have it and run it, but its not ported yet afaik
<ForgeAus> I think it was a launcher
<crashed> Forgot to set driver to fglrx in xorg.
<ForgeAus> lol jussi that didn't sound very useful
<jussi01> crashed: hehe
<ForgeAus> rofl crashed :)
<crashed> Rebooted for nothing. Is it possible to just restart xorg without having to restart my entire system?
<jussi01> !restartx
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fdoving> crashed: yes, logout and at the login prompt hit 'alt+e'
<tass1412> crashed, ctrl+alt+backspace
<jussi01> hmmm, not the cleanest way
<tass1412> it works ^^
<crashed> Awesome.
<jussi01> !wfm | tass1412
<ubotu> tass1412: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<tass1412> so tell me the difference
<crashed> Great, changing resolution didn't work.
<crashed> !X resolution problems
<jussi01> !fixres | crashed
<ubotu> crashed: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BluesKaj> crashed, admin mode ?
<crashed> What is admin mode?
<ForgeAus> what is informix?
<jussi01> ForgeAus: the company or the ibm server?
<crashed> I'm stuck at the Configuring xserver.org screen.
<crashed> It says 'Okay', and I hit Enter and Space and it's not doing anything.
<jussi01> crashed: tab ?
<crashed> Nothing.
<ForgeAus> jussi no idea? whats both?
<jussi01> ForgeAus: google knows as much as me...
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> oh IC relational database software
<crashed> http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/4739/snapshot1xk4.png help?
<BluesKaj> crashed if you din't enable restricted driver in system settings/advanced in admin mode (permissions ) then the driver won't be enabled
<jussi01> crashed: yeah, tab should hilight the ok, then enter or space
<ForgeAus> ok I was heading in the wrong direction anyway I was more interested in IBCS - Intel Binary Compatibility Specification Module
<crashed> I closed the terminal and now it says the file is locked. Restarting again :P
<ForgeAus> wow emulates Xenix! :)
<ForgeAus> sparc and unixware!
<crashed> Still getting the error.
<crashed> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
 * BluesKaj repeats , crashed if you din't enable restricted driver in system settings/advanced in admin mode (permissions ) then the driver won't be enabled
<crashed> BluesKaj, sorry, but I don't understand what you mean.
<jussi01> crashed: system settings -> advanced _> restricted drivers
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | crashed
<ubotu> crashed: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<crashed> I do not see restricted drivers.
<jussi01> under advanced?
<ForgeAus> BSD binaries don't work under linux right?
<crashed> Yes
<crashed> This is Edgy
<crashed> Not 7.10
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> ouch
<BluesKaj> gawd!
<drbobb> nope, bitpim seems to have no idea how to talk to my phone over usb
<crashed> Sorry forgot I was using edgy :P
<BluesKaj> now he tells us
<ForgeAus> ibcs-base  is a debian package that fixes that!
<crashed> I just remembered.
<sMonk> Hello
<jussi01> hi sMonk
<sMonk> I am in need of some assistance
<crashed> I ran that command "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" -- it does not fix the locking problem.
<BluesKaj> you prolly still have the xserver-xorg process open
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<daSKreech> Alpha 5 is out?
<sMonk> When I try to start my 7.10 system this is what I get..     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57257/
<stdin> crashed: "sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ;sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<crashed> !xres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crashed> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jetsaredim> is there an easy way to setup an nfs mount such that it would automatically mount on boot, but not complain so much as to cause a problem during boot when the mount is not there?
<ibou> is it possible to configure kubuntu to open files or foldes with double click (not simple) ?
<jussi01> !doubleclick | ibou
<ubotu> ibou: You can find the mouse-related settings at: KMenu -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<crashed> Okay, went through that update.
<crashed> Hit enter on everything.
<ibou> jussi01: ty
<jussi01> :)
<crashed> Sweet, it worked. :]
<sMonk> The last thing I did was try to run my Virtualbox system and I got an error "VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE)"   so I found a site and I typed in "Sudo chmod 666 / dev / vboxdrv" I got a few errors, Ktorrent shut down and gave me errors.. so I rebooted.. this is when it happend
<sMonk> this is what I get now..     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57257/
<ibou> jussi01: that bot can really answer to everything. Amazing.
<crashed> Hm, what repository has wine in it?
<sMonk> wish the bot had a fix for my problem.. lol
<fdoving> sMonk: you should generally never chmod anything in /dev/
<fdoving> sMonk: you should rather add users to the correct groups.
<sMonk> I wasn't aware how... (at the time)
<fdoving> sMonk: to use virtualbox you need to be in the group 'vboxusers'
<sMonk> oh
<sMonk> any suggestions on how to get my system running again?
<BluesKaj> !wine | crashed
<ubotu> crashed: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<BluesKaj> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<marcus_aurelius> is it me, or does kde4 look a lot like vista?
<sMonk> my system is hanging on   "Starting Hardware Abstraction layer hald"
<sMonk> and a start-stop-daemon seems to be failing
<sd523> just installed kubuntu, restarted and it went to a flashing cursor in  the upper left  hand corner, any ideas?
<crashed> Refresh rate on this display is still kinda noticable.
<crashed> And burning my eyes.
<crashed> Is it possible to update from Edgy to 7.10 without having to burn 7.10 to a disc or anything?
<heinkel_111> you should burn the disc...
<crashed> I have no discs :P
<crashed> Only 6.10 disc.
<crashed> And a broken CD-RW from trying to burn Windows to.
<heinkel_111> upgrading is a complex process and may cause you trouble
<heinkel_111> trouble is best to fight with backups
<crashed> I don't like complex.
<crashed> Hopefully I can get WINE to work this time.
<crashed> Or else installing Kubuntu would be another waste of time. :
<heinkel_111> crashed: complex does not mean bad to the user
<crashed> Complex means too bad linux newbie (me).
<heinkel_111> a new car like a Volvo XC 90 or so is a complex machine compared to a T-Ford
<crashed> It would suck if you were a car mechanic.
<heinkel_111> but a new driver would still do better in an XC90 :P
<crashed> I guess :P
<heinkel_111> anyway I don't think it is a problem to get WINE to work in general
<MrJigsaw> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crashed> Well, getting WINE to work is very easy.
<crashed> Getting WINE to work with the app I want it to is tough.
<crashed> And I won't attempt that until I finish these 214 updates.
<MrJigsaw> Now i tried this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but it dosent help me, how do i get grub startet agian so i can boot up my kubuntu partitation? :(
<heinkel_111> the question usually is if you can get it to do what you want to do with it, my thoughts exactly
<heinkel_111> in edgy i think wine was as easy as sudo apt-get install wine
<crashed> It is.
<crashed> After you un-comment one of the repositories.
<sMonk> Any one have some ideas on how to help me get my system running again?  When I try to run my Kubuntu 7.10 with KDE on it, the system hangs when it gets to "starting Hardware Abstraction lyer hald"  and a few items before it I get a failure on Start-stop-daemon: unable to start /sbin/klogd : permission denied
<crashed> MrJigsaw: I think the Live CD will have a boot fix. Just a guess.
<_Enissay_> what's the most important applications that i have to install.. just for fun... :)
<MrJigsaw> where crashed? :S
<MrJigsaw> i cant find anything..
<crashed> Well, there must be boot fix software for that specific problem.
<crashed> That XP killing Linux GRUB is like the most common problem in the face of computers.
<MrJigsaw> uhm okay..
<mrunagi> to anyone that remembers my problem with the zoom effect thing on my icons not working i fixed it if you care to know what it was
<crashed> Crap, that progress bar was just for downloading the files.
<MrJigsaw> Ill try booting up on live CD..
<SlimeyPete> mrunagi: you can use the Alternate CD to boot from the hard disk
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> |MrJigsaw|:
<|MrJigsaw|> but..
<|MrJigsaw|> dosent help me with the grub problem ?
<mrunagi> i can?!
<SlimeyPete> once you're in you can run grub-install
<ForgeAus> Mr Jigsaw I'm sure I have before
<SlimeyPete> mrunagi: heh, sorry
<ForgeAus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrJigsaw> i used that ForgeAus..
<ForgeAus> the link there shows you how to set grub up
<ForgeAus> and?
<MrJigsaw> grub dosent show up..
<crashed> Let's throw out random people's names for fun. amigo.
<ForgeAus> then maybe your doing something wrong?
<MrJigsaw> i follow the guide..
<_Enissay_> can someone gives me some useful applications to install please...
<amigo> crashed: ???
<crashed> Hehe
<ForgeAus> enissay what do you want to do with them?
 * crashed giggles like a little school girl.
<ForgeAus> MrJigsaw, can you run qtparted from the live CD?
<MrJigsaw> i can run gparted live cd ?
<MrJigsaw> qtparted isent on my live CD?  :S
<crashed> It's not?
<crashed> It's on Edgy Live CD.
<ForgeAus> it should be if its a Kubuntu one
<MrJigsaw> Its the latest kubuntu live CD
<ForgeAus> if its UBUNTU then your in the wrong place kinda
<ForgeAus> well then qtparted should b on it
<ForgeAus> unless they changed it
<crashed> It's odd that QParted is in the Live CD Utilities section, but it doesn't get installed when you install Kubuntu.
<MrJigsaw> in the start where ic an choose 'install' ?
<mrunagi> qtparted dshould be ther
<crashed> Install / Start Live CD MrJigsaw.
<ForgeAus> MrJigsaw, run a konsole window
<ForgeAus> and type sudo qtparted
<MrJigsaw> yes
<mrunagi> the same happens with gparted and ubuntu
<ForgeAus> oops
<mrunagi> but im pretty sure qt parted installed for me
<ForgeAus> KDESUDO qtparted sorry
<MrJigsaw> im doing that now crashed.
<ForgeAus> (just don't type it in caps like I did)
<heinkel_111> sudo apt-get install qparted if it is not installed
<heinkel_111> works on the live dvd as well
<heinkel_111> and if you use reiser file system
<crashed> How do I turn on VideoOverlay?
<MrJigsaw> I do on my kubuntu partitation heinkel_111
<Makuseru> hi, i just got a new moniter, and now i cant set it above 800x600 resolution, i go into the monitor setting in system settings and thats as high as it will let me set it, how can i fix this?
<heinkel_111> reiserfs must be installed also (not installed but on the DVD)
<crashed> Section "Device" Option "VideoOption" "On" <-- was it like that?
<MrJigsaw> Makuseru: install GFX driver ?
<drbobb> damnit, are motorola's phones as broken w/r to phone-pc communication as samsung's?
<heinkel_111> MrJigsaw: sudo apt-get install reiserfs (works when using liveDVD)
<Makuseru> MrJigsaw: why would getting a new moniter cause me to get a new graphics driver?
<MrJigsaw> :]
<drbobb> 'cause nothing available on kubuntu seems to work with my samsung
<MrJigsaw> meaby the one you use dosent support the high resuloution
<crashed> That's a freaky coincidense.
<Makuseru> MrJigsaw: i had 1280x1024 on my old moniter, which was smaller than my new moniter
<heinkel_111> drdobb i have two samsungs and they work...relax
<crashed> Someone named MrJigsaw in here, and I trapped my finger in a trap like the one in Saw 2 just now.
<drbobb> heinkel_111: define work, please
<MrJigsaw> heinkel_111: i can see my kubuntu partitation now in qtparted..
<MrJigsaw> So how do i fix grub ? :]
<drbobb> heinkel_111: everything i tried to get my photos off the phone and on my pc has failed
<crashed> grub-install?
<MrJigsaw> explain please crashed :-)
<crashed> I don't know I'm just tossing out random ideas that I heard ealier. :P
<heinkel_111> drdobb: ah sorry i thought you were in the monitor discussion..didn't notice you said phones
<crashed> Boot into Kubuntu Live CD, and run grub-install I think.
<MrJigsaw> you cant run that crashed..
<MrJigsaw> it just gives some text
<SlimeyPete> best to boot via the alternate CD and run grub-install
<MrJigsaw> Why the alternate now ?
<crashed> Finished downloading and installing 214 updates. Finally.
<SlimeyPete> because it lets you boot from your hard disk
<crashed> Would it be a good idea to reboot?
<MrJigsaw> okay..
<MrJigsaw> ill put that cd in then
<heinkel_111> MrJigsaw: i can't help you any further just now...must go back to work, just remember that when using the live cd or dvd with reiser systems you must do sudo apt-get install reiserfs every time you reboot. Good luck
<martijn81> strange, my mouse get detected very lately
<MrJigsaw> SlimeyPete: should i do a 'rescue a broken system' ?
<Makuseru> hi, i just got a new moniter, and now i cant set it above 800x600 resolution, i go into the monitor setting in system settings and thats as high as it will let me set it, how can i fix this?
<crashed> !fixres
<crashed> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SlimeyPete> MrJigsaw: "Boot From First Hard Disk" if it's available, but the rescue mode might work I guess (I've not tried)
<MrJigsaw> but first harddisk is windows ;|
<crashed> Hey guys, if a certain application is complaining about missing DLLs, what's the best way to install the DLLs?
<crashed> Crap wrong window.
<daSKreech> crashed: Wine?
<crashed> Yes
<MrJigsaw> How lame that grub want work!
<MrJigsaw> And first harddisk is windows suddenly :(
<MrJigsaw> So theres no way to fix grub ?
<crashed> MrJigsaw: First harddisk has to be windows.
<MrJigsaw> ...
<aharoon> i cannt open synaptic it says unable to get exclusive lock it says anothe app manegment is running but nothing is running
<MrJigsaw> I just want GRUB up running!
<usuario> ggg
<MrJigsaw> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrJigsaw> ffs i pissed at grub atm..
<martijn81> !fising
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fising - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<martijn81> !fissing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fissing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arigold> Hi everyone. Have a question about loading a distro on Xeon proc server.. anyone have experience with this?
<aharoon> what is the command used when crashed db and couldnt installing app
<JoshOvki> evening
<arigold> evening!
<jpatrick> !aptfix | aharoon
<ubotu> aharoon: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<crashed> !ad nevermind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad nevermind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aharoon> ubotu:dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<MrJigsaw> How do i: 5. Reboot (to hard drive).  ?
<aharoon> i tried sudo dpkg --configure -a and get this error dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<arigold> can anyone suggest a server admin channel on irc?
<JoshOvki> aharoon: might sound silly but have you tried restarting?
<arigold> 338 logins and almost no activity |-(
<aharoon> josh0vki: its my last solution i want to use command more and more to remember them if no ones knows what is the solution noprp
<MrJigsaw> How do i: 5. Reboot (to hard drive).  ?
<JoshOvki> aharoon: the other option is to see if adept is running in the background
<arigold> MrJigsaw - you mean reboot to root - on X11?
<arigold> or no graphics?
<MrJigsaw> no.. the guide says: 5. Reboot (to hard drive). Grub should be installed and both Ubuntu and Windows should have been automatically detected.
<stdin> restart without the disk in the system
<crashed> How do you search the repositories for a certain program?
<arigold> MrJigsaw - explain more - have you just installed and you cannot see GRUB?
<MrJigsaw> stdin: LOL.. i cant ?
<stdin> can't ?
<MrJigsaw> its a partiation
<MrJigsaw> i cant just remove a harddrive from my system
<JoshOvki> MrJigsaw: restart normaly, surely it will then boot from the disk
<stdin> I meant disk as in boot dist, if you don't have a boot disk then you are already booting to hard drive
<aharoon>  josh0vki: i run top command to see if adept running or not i didnt find it
<JoshOvki> *drive
<MrJigsaw> ill try..
<MrJigsaw> Dont think so tough..
<MrJigsaw> so should the kubuntu Cd stay in or out ?
<arigold> MrJigsaw - if you have live CD you can just restart the machine with the power switch. If you installed the OS, it should have partitioned the hard drive. If you want to install on the hard drive, then
<arigold> you should have GRUb installed already
<MrJigsaw> arigold: im trying to fix grub.
<MrJigsaw> windows fucked it up
<arigold> vista?
<stdin> !language | MrJigsaw
<ubotu> MrJigsaw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rukus> whats the network manager for KDE4?
<MrJigsaw> XP arigold
<stdin> Rukus: there is none, use the KDE3 version
<JoshOvki> MrJigsaw: if you are currently running off CD restart and eject the cd
<arigold> (that was a bot comment try F#$ked up :-))
<Rukus> it wont dock itself in my systray
<stdin> arigold: that's not acceptable either
<Flats> I have a Kubuntu system with a secondary HD.  I would like to install XP on the second HD and do a dual boot.  Is that possible or does Windoze have to be first?
<MrJigsaw> again, grub dosent load UP
<arigold> stdini - :-P
<stdin> arigold: it's quite obvious what it means, and if you have to disguise it, why say it at all?
<arigold> MrJigsaw, Did you boot from LiveCD?
<crashed> Hm
<MrJigsaw> what term yo use instead of fucked up then ?
<Rukus> is kde4 going to get better?
<MrJigsaw> Yes arigold
<crashed> Anyone know how to turn on video overlays?
<MrJigsaw> and followed the guide here:
<MrJigsaw> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrJigsaw> firstl ikn
<sveri> i cannot connect to uw-imap on my server, does somebody know a howto or something to set up uw-imap?
<MrJigsaw> and DOSENT work
<crashed> http://rafb.net/p/bQtSIL87.html
<stdin> MrJigsaw: messed up maybe, don't keep using that language
<MrJigsaw> Okay
<MrJigsaw> you guys are so holy in here..
<Rukus> is kde4 going to be more functional like  kde3 eventually, after you quit worrying about the flashiness?
<arigold> Did you run the installation when you booted the desktop? Did you run through the installation wizard?
<MrJigsaw> okay listen..
<MrJigsaw> I got a kubuntu Partitation working JUST FINE, but then i installed windows on another partitation, and now grub is GONE
<MrJigsaw> and it keep booting up in windows..
<stdin> Rukus: it takes time to port applications over to kde4, knetworkmanager is not even part of KDE, just uses the KDE GUI
<arigold> ohhh... you installe dwindows AFTER Xbuntu
<crashed> Anyone know how to turn on video overlay?
<JoshOvki> Rukus: its still under development and is only v4.0.1 not even v4.1 yet. It will get there but you must understand its stull being build
<arigold> that is a difficult clean up... so to speak..
<Rukus> ok cool
<MrJigsaw> what if i removed the windows partitation, would that help grub to work? :|
<Rukus> if i dont have kde3 installed, how do i get knetwork manager? can i install is seperately?
<arigold> how important is your user data? Do you have it backed up?
<Rukus> it*
<siofwolves> MrJigsaw, no
<stdin> Rukus: yes, just install the package "knetworkmanager"
<Rukus>  thanks
<MrJigsaw> arigold: formatting the kubuntu partitation is NOT an option
<abortd> lol
<arigold> MrJigsaw - do you have backup of the important data on kubuntu or not?
<MrJigsaw> i dont
<siofwolves> MrJigsaw, boot off the kubuntu cd and re-install grub from there
<lordrayden> hi, I triied apt-get install a beautifull blonde and nothin happened :)
<crashed> You should always back up when doing partitions and the likes.
<crashed> lord: you can have me instead.
<MrJigsaw> siofwolves: ffs.. dont you think ive tried..?
<sveri> lordrayden: try apt-get install real life ;-)
<crashed> Google doesn't help. I need to know how to turn on video overlay :(
<lordrayden> on the other hand, my kopete dont work with firestarter :(
<Rukus> also, i used to be able to right click on my secondary ext3 partition and my USB Hard drive to gain root access so i could mount and change permissions.  now i cant in KDE4, so how can i do that in kde4?
<Rukus> (in dolphin)
<Rukus> sorry
<siofwolves> MrJigsaw, sorry. erm. try gag bootloader http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<lordrayden> crashed - apt-get you hou :)
<lordrayden> how?
<JoshOvki> im just installing all the updates now after screwing up my grub while trying to install backtrack2, but i have all my data on a seperate partition to my install
<crashed> Dangit!
<crashed> http://rafb.net/p/bQtSIL87.html
<crashed> I turned on VideoOverlay.
<arigold> MrJigsaw - did you look over the info or resources mentioned at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39513
<lordrayden> i also am in need af a decent dc++ client 4 linux, linuxdcpp doesn't seem to do its job till now on kubuntu 710
<MrJigsaw> no arigold ?
<MrJigsaw> what should i use that for?
<MrJigsaw> dident think that a simple windows partitation would screw grub up, it dident at my laptop.
<arigold> it discusses what you SHOULD have done, I believe. It also gives links to resources for this kind of installation that may help
<MrJigsaw> Well.. i dont live in the past.. so its to late ;)
<MrJigsaw> ill try gag thingy now
<sMonk> what should be the correct permissions for /sbin/klogd
<arigold> MrJigsaw. you want a quick fix for something you messed up. If you can't destroy the Linux part and you do nto want to read ... what do you expect this IRC channel to do for you?
<sMonk> ?
<MrJigsaw> well arigold..
<MrJigsaw> first ill try gag then ill read :)
<lordrayden> how can i get dc++ in kubuntu? :)
<drbobb> bluetooth worked better in feisty, blah
<MrJigsaw> lordrayden: use wine and a windows dc++ client?
<lordrayden> feisty is better? I'll get win98 then :))
<JoshOvki> ohohoh i have a question:  I am currently install updates via Adept Updater. I am not going to have time t get all of them down before i have to relocate which will mean my connection dies. Is there anyway to safley stop the updates without killing my database?
<lordrayden> tnx jigsaw, will try
<drbobb> mostly gutsy is better, but kbluetooth seems to have regressed
<jussi01> JoshOvki: afaik you can safely stop in the download phase no probs
<JoshOvki> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<MrJigsaw> is 'screw' er bad word inhere?
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: it depends on the context
<jussi01> As with most things.
<MrJigsaw> its very very anyoing that grub just want install again..
<MrJigsaw> stupid windows
<sMonk> I'm having a problem with my Kubuntu 7.10 box.. It wont start, it has a failure on startup  "start-stop-daemon : unable to start /sbin/klogd : permission denied"  then it passes a couple of more processes then it gets to "starting hardware abstraction layer hald" and it neither passes or fails.. it just hangs, and the system won't start
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: so what have you followed? Have you tried the suggestions in !grub?
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: If so, does it complete properly, if not, what error does it give?
<MrJigsaw> no error
<MrJigsaw> it completes
<MrJigsaw> but still it boots up windows
<ubuntu_> Grr.
<JoshOvki> MrJigsaw: so it wont boot anything BUT windows?
<Crashed> Guys, when I boot into Kubuntu, what do I press to stop X from booting?
<Crashed> I broke X somehow and now my system fails to start.
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: are you sure you installed it to the correct hdd/patition  ?
<lordrayden> console login crashed
<Crashed> ?
<Ketobi> you can switch to the terminal by pressing strg+alt+f1
<Crashed> strg = the windows button? :P
<lordrayden> from kdm manager, where u input pass
<jussi01> Crashed: ctrl
<Crashed> ctrl + alt + f1. alright, thanks.
<Crashed> any tips on how to fix x?
<MrJigsaw> jussi01: i installed as it says ?
<MrJigsaw> (hd0) ?
<lordrayden> dpkg reconfigure xserver xorg
<MrJigsaw> or should i setup it to what this command finds: /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<lordrayden> cradhed
<JoshOvki> MrJigsaaw: can you pastebin your menu.lst incase there is something in there thats wrong
<MrJigsaw> JoshOvki: i cant.
<mrunagi> !session
<MrJigsaw> dont know how to say this in english ;S
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mrunagi> ln: `fusion-icon/': hard link not allowed for directory whats this mean
<drbobb> wow, hardly what i'd expect! turns out digikam is the only kubuntu program capable of communicating with my phone...
<JoshOvki> MrJigsaw: you cant access your linux partition with a live cd can u?
<swatto> whats the shortcut key to kill an app
<npurciful_> Okay i am going to shoot a question at you, I have a AV reciever that is feed buy digital coax (this works) the problem is that when i play something my reciever tries changing modes and thus 1-2 without audio ( its not out of sync), it was working fine and now it has started this again ( i have fixed it before just dont remember how) any ideals
<Rukus> man i am having some simple problems, that i have never had before
<sMonk> I'm having a problem with my Kubuntu 7.10 box.. It wont start, it has a failure on startup  "start-stop-daemon : unable to start /sbin/klogd : permission denied"  then it passes a couple of more processes then it gets to "starting hardware abstraction layer hald" and it neither passes or fails.. it just hangs, and the system won't start
<Rukus> how do i mount a volume!?!?
<Crashed> Guys, CTRL + ALT + F1 didn't work.
<Crashed> I seriously broke X :(
<jussi01> Crashed: try starting with the recovery option in grub
<Crashed> jussi: that option is only visible for 2 seconds.
<Crashed> So I gotta be ninja-like to get to it.
<Crashed> But I'll try.
<jussi01> MrJigsaw: in anser to your question, yes, use the result of that command
<regeya> rofflecopters.  still banned in #ubuntu.
<regeya> thin-skinned mods in #ubuntu these days, eh?
<jussi01> regeya: please join #ubuntu-ops to discus it
<regeya> how many channels does one linux distribution need???
<aleksanteri> regeya, note ubuntu being four "distributions" (ok one distro with four variants), and the popularity of ubuntu ;)
<regeya> geg
<regeya> heh even
<lordrayden> note ubuntu - is debian and take it from ther :)
<regeya> I still don't agree that kubuntu/xubuntu need to be darn near totally separate, but that's just me...eh, I guess I don't have a problem with people discussing kde and gnome in the same channel...but heh yea, I could see how that could cause problems if everyone used the same irc server/channel/etc.
<jussi01> regeya: this is not the right place for this discussion, kindly follow what I said :)
<BluesKaj> regeya, so what is your question besides the one above ?
<regeya> I went to the proper channel to discuss it...just me and jussi01, who hasn't responded yet
<lordrayden> apt-get install sexy lady retunes an error :( :)) still, maybe in the next distro it will be better :)
<regeya> the clear message, after using ubuntu since the first release, has been 'give another distro a try' for a while now :->
<lordrayden> should I try sexy lady --in my rom ?
<jhutchins__> regeya: THe philosophy behind separating the channels the way they are is that the desktop you choose largely determines your primary experience with the system, and the questions and problems, as well as their solutions, may be specific to the interface.
<Crashed> I was able to get into recovery mode, but wasn't able to fix X when in it.
<Crashed> What do you guys suggest I do?
<jussi01> regeya: you havent joined #ubuntu-ops yet
<lordrayden> apt-get install --reinstall xorg  crash
<jhutchins__> Crashed: Well, from there you'd be able to edit your xorg config.
<Crashed> jhut: I tried editing it back, didn't fix it.
<Crashed> lord: alright.
<jhutchins__> Or you could boot to normal mode, log in to a console, kill kdm and work up from there.
<lordrayden> did u try dpkg reconfigure?
<Crashed> Anything else I should know before rebooting *again*?
<jussi01> !tab > Crashed
<Crashed> I know about tab. :P
<lordrayden> specifically what is the mater?
<Crashed> Not sure.
<Roge> is there a way to change the clock from 24 hour to normal
<Crashed> I start X, X doesn't boot./
<lordrayden> resolution? freq?
<jhutchins__> Crashed: How are you starting it, and what DOES happen?
<Crashed> I type 'X' to start it.
<mrunagi> irssi | crashed
<jhutchins__> (What doesn't happen is hardly ever of interest.)
<Crashed> And it starts loading.
<lordrayden> try startx
<Crashed> It gets to 100%, then the progress bar comes back and it's stuck at 90% forever.
<mrunagi> startx will tell you more of why it wont load
<Crashed> Ah, okay.
<Crashed> CTRL + ALT + F1 didn't put me in a terminal by the way.
<jhutchins__> Progress bar... I never had a progress bar on plain x.
<Crashed> I'm running Edgy.
<jhutchins__> WHat's on the screen when you're done?
<Crashed> I'm never done.
<Crashed> It's stuck at 90%.
<jhutchins__> Crashed: Could be keyboard map issues then.
<lordrayden> ctrl alt backspace will do :)
<Crashed> Ah.
<jhutchins__> lordrayden: Might - unless his I/O is hosed.
<Crashed> I'll try startx, then apt-get install --reinstall x
<BluesKaj> Roge, right click on the clock , choose date & time format, then times&dates tab and you'll see the drop down dialog choices there
<lordrayden> reinstall xorg
<tcm_> Hi I can't get 3d acceleration working. Can someone help me. It's a Compaq Evo N410c. http://pastebin.com/m725495a9 for lspci and xorg.conf
<AlferedHichcok> in adept package manager. a package is "slapd"          is it the same as in http://www.openldap.org/software/download/   ? should i download slapd instead. ?
<fdoving> AlferedHichcok: yes.
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> how to create a mp3 file out of a wav file with konqueror?
<AlferedHichcok> fdoving,  ok. you sure. completely ?
<fdoving> AlferedHichcok: yep. totaly.
<jussi01> The_ManU_212: I dont think konq does that, try soundkonverter
<mrunagi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrunagi> AlferedHichcok:
<AlferedHichcok> mrunagi,  yes ?
<The_ManU_212> jussi01: are you ssure, because tehre are options for lame....
<mrunagi> see above link
<BluesKaj> AlferedHichcok, fdoving , the slapd on the website DL is anewer version than the one in adept
<bkmz> Hi!
<jussi01> The_ManU_212: Im not sure that it doesnt do it, however, Iam sure soundkonverter does
<jhutchins__> The_ManU_212: I believe there's a wav2mp3 util, but you should use something like ogg.
<bkmz> Does sombodey speak russian?
<jussi01> !ru | bkmz
<ubotu> bkmz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bkmz> Ïî-ðóññêè êòî-òî áåëüìåñàåò?
<AlferedHichcok> BluesKaj,  ok
<The_ManU_212> jhutchins__: yes ogg is better but mp3 is mainstream :S so ogg is bad for sharing
<bkmz> jussi01^ What have you just said?
<AlferedHichcok> BluesKaj,  but iam talking only about stable release
<jussi01> bkmz: /join #ubuntu-ru
<BluesKaj> yes AlferedHichcok the website release is stable
<bkmz> ok thanks :)
<AlferedHichcok> BluesKaj,  shouldnt i must add repo of that in my adep. its always good to have apps from repo
<Crashed> Reinstalling Xorg didn't work
<mrunagi> Crashe what is the problem
<AlferedHichcok> Crashed,  whats your problem?
<lordrayden> ok, installed wine+dc++, now how do i fire dc++?
<Crashed> X appears to be broken.
<jpatrick> !nickspam > owner__
<mrunagi> more infor please
<Crashed> I ran some wacky commands that I saw ona a website to turn on VideoOverlay, and when I rebooted Kubuntu wouldn't boot up anymore.
<BluesKaj> AlferedHichcok, using the one in the repos should be fine, i was merely pointing out the difference.
<mrunagi> cioverlay?
<Crashed> No.
<AlferedHichcok> BluesKaj,  ok
<lordrayden> did u try dpkg reconfigure blah blah?
<AlferedHichcok> thanks
<Crashed> No lord :|
<nosrednaekim> Crashed» thats simple to fix.... boot up recovery mode and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Crashed> Alright, I'll try that.
<Crashed> Eighth reboot here I come. :P
<mrunagi> nosrednaekim: remember that zoom icon problem i was having?
<nosrednaekim> :)
<lordrayden> dpkg reconfigure xserver xorg crash
<Crashed> Looks like I'll need a pad and pen for that command.
<The_ManU_212> ok i use lame
<The_ManU_212> thx
<The_ManU_212> cu
<lordrayden> :)
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» no....
<mrunagi> nevermind then
<mrunagi> lol
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» the setting for that is in "launch feed back"though ;)
<mrunagi> launch feed back?
<Crashed> Here we go.
<lordrayden> nomatter how bad u do it at least ull gat a decent desktop to go configure with the mouse crash :)
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, in kcontrol
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» in kcontrol
<mrunagi> what am i looking for in launch feed back
<AlferedHichcok> BluesKaj,  iam new at this ldap stuff. how shouldi setup the server and client in the most secure manner. so that if any other clients tries to pluge the cable to the server he wont get connected.? how do i do networking that way?
<lordrayden> how do i start wine dc++?
<lordrayden> help
<AlferedHichcok> networking
<lordrayden> comand line
<lordrayden> i suck at wine
<jussi01> lordrayden: wine file.exe
<BluesKaj> AlferedHichcok, i hate to say this , but I have no idea about server networking :(
<lordrayden> k, i'll try reboot linux, kox i tried it and no dc++:)
<mrunagi> good lord kwd crashes alot
<AlferedHichcok> BluesKaj,  ok
<BluesKaj> !ldap | AlferedHichcok
<ubotu> AlferedHichcok: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<lordrayden> firesttarter is a good place to start in server networking /w kubuntu :)
<mrunagi> !ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksmoothdock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> oops
 * lordrayden rebootin
<Psycoshot> hey
<Psycoshot> This si sorta embarassing >.>
<Psycoshot> But what do I put for a space in konsole ?
<adz21c> Psycoshot: put a \ infront of the space
<Psycoshot> :S I was right.
<Psycoshot> WHy didn't it work T.T
<Crashed> Guys, that didn't work.
<Crashed> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<Crashed> I went through the dialogs and encountered the same problem.
<Crashed> I've spent so much time on this small problem that it would've been quicker to reinstall Kubuntu.
<acemo> when i put vlc to full screen it puts the movie on my 1st screen, how do i get this on the 2nd screen?
<Crashed> I may as well just reinstall kubuntu
<Psycoshot> acemo: can you not just move stuff to your second screen and watch vlc on your first one?
<mrunagi> why do  my ntfs drives not sit n the desktop anymore =(
<acemo> Psycoshot: i have the 2nd screen near my bed and if i turn it 45 degrees i can watch a movie from my bed.. but with the 1st monitor i'd have to move it first.. so was hoping to get it to work on 2nd screen..
<Psycoshot> Oh.
<Crashed> 2nd screen is porno screen? :P
<Psycoshot> I dont knwo then. :P
<Psycoshot> XD
<acemo> Crashed: nah 2nd screen is for alot of things, not just movies
<acemo> i'd use kaffeine.. but it doesnt likes this subtitle it seems..
<Ahmuck> what do i need for games cedega or crossover office?
<acemo> wine
<Ahmuck> wine won't do some windows apps
<Psycoshot> crossover is what I use the most.
<Ahmuck> access?
<Ahmuck> ms access?
<Psycoshot> It doesnt work wiht everything but what it works with it works GOOD
<richard> random noob question: in Konsole is there a shorthand way of referring to long file names?
<richard> like the Longfoldernamethingy becoming Longfo~1 in windows?
<acemo> richard: tab
<Ahmuck> yes
<Ahmuck> some\ long\ filename
<richard> clever..
<Ahmuck> some\ long\ [tab]
<Ahmuck> i always tab complete in yakuake
<richard> ah, i like
<richard> thanks
<Ahmuck> np
<acemo> when trying to open a movie with subtitles in kaffeine i get these 2 errors: http://i25.tinypic.com/jshp90.png http://i32.tinypic.com/2ni5xmf.png there are the files tlf-hofd.cd1.avi tlf-hofd.cd1.idx and tlf-hofd.cd1.sub all in the same folder what am i doing wrong?
<Mojo_risin> hi. there is an easy way to downgrade from 3.5.9 to 3.5.8?
<dhq> when i link a file in apache directory why doesnt the file show
<JoshOvki> !aptfix
<Rukus> when i enable dektop effects in KDE4, my videos play, but they are blacked out. if i move VLC around with my mouse, the video shows! but only as a imove it
<Rukus> wtf
<Rukus> desktop
<Rukus> anyone help?
<Mojo_risin> JoshOvki: aptfix?
<jussi01> Rukus: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<Rukus> if i disable dekstop effects, videos play fine
<Ahmuck> JoshOvki: pcm is sound
<mrunagi> is there a command to see if my cpu is sse3 enabled?
<Rukus> thanks
<JoshOvki> Mojo_risin: just testin ubutou its not responding
<Ahmuck> JoshOvki: it's a ripped dvd?
<Mojo_risin> JoshOvki: ok
<JoshOvki> Ahmuck: it was Rukus
<Ahmuck> ah, actually acemo
<daSKreech> Are the Alpha 5 cds having issues?
<user5> hi
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mrunagi> !cpu
<user5> somebody using amrok
<Rukus> sorry what was?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<richard> !sse3
<user5> amork bout?
<Rukus> JoshOvki, ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sse3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JoshOvki> Rukus: asking the question about the video, he thought it was me
<Rukus> ok
<Ahmuck> user5: yes
<Ahmuck> user5: what are you after?
<Psycoshot> Any of you know the hardware that can put graphics on 2 monitors from one PC.
<Psycoshot> Video splitter or something?
<jussi01> Psycoshot: video card....
<Psycoshot> Yeah but what if you want to hook up 2 monitors?
<Ahmuck> two video cards or a card that does dual
<jussi01> mine has dvi+vga+svideo
<Dragnslcr> A lot of modern video cards have two outputs
<Psycoshot> Mine oldddd :P
<Psycoshot> ATI radeon 9200
<Dragnslcr> You can probably get a VGA splitter, but you'd have the same display on two monitors
<Psycoshot> Ok
<Psycoshot> thats close :P
<Dragnslcr> If you want to different displays, you'd need a video card with two outputs
<Psycoshot> THats the only way?
<xxBasYxx> how to restart cupsd ?
<jussi01> Psycoshot: I have a 9250, and that has the 3 ports
<Psycoshot> Oh, Well I have one VGA and one Digital
<jussi01> Psycoshot: you can get dvi -> vga
<Ahmuck> oui
<Ahmuck> or vga to dvi
<Psycoshot> Oh I have a VGA DVI and VID OUT
<Psycoshot> :P
<Dragnslcr> Then what's the problem?
<jussi01> Psycoshot: and what do you need? 2xvga?
<Psycoshot> Is that 3 different outputs?
<jussi01> Psycoshot: yes
<Psycoshot> Ohhhh
<Psycoshot> sweet :D
<Psycoshot> I tohught it was like one.
<sMonk> anyone here up for a challanging problem?
<daSKreech> Never mind
<daSKreech> suddenly started downloading
<crashed> Is there an apt-get search command, or something similar?
<_amermod> apt-cache search
<daSKreech> sMonk: Just ask
<crashed> thanks
<_amermod> I'm trying to troubleshoot bluetooth, anybody may help?
<_amermod> driver is loaded
<_amermod> firmware is - I think - up to date
<jussi01> Does anyone know if its possible to save a document on linux as an MS office 2007 doc? (docx)
<_amermod> but hcitool dev gives nothing
<_amermod> I don't know where to start...
<_amermod> see dmesg & lspci output here http://rafb.net/p/dRdndh15.html
<jussi01> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<karl_> i'm getting the ./configure error "configure:1782: error: C compiler cannot create executables but I have Build-essential installed"; anyone know how to remedy?
<_amermod> ubotu: thx I almost know it by heart, at least up to "
<_amermod>     *
<_amermod>       hcitool output:
<_amermod>         Devices:
<_amermod>               hci0    00:11:95:00:1A:CF
<crashed> Hm.
<crashed> Anyone know how to install wxPython?
<_amermod> because I get output "Devices:" and that's it
<karl_> crashed: apt-get install python-wxgtk2.8
<crashed> 2.6 you mean? :P
<_amermod> so I guess it's a device related problem. how to investigate?
<crashed> Already have that installed, but my wx script isn't working.
<karl_> 2.8 is out
<karl_> iunno how it works, just telling you
<jussi01> !bot > _amermod
<crashed> Okay, thanks.
<crashed> I'll stick to using my tk version. :/
<draik> Hello all
<AlferedHichcok> how to make ldap network having windows (client)account folders in a linux server (openldap) so that everytime client boots. it has to auth from server?
<karl_> that's a bit complex to describe in irc
<karl_> google it
<karl_> it's out there for sure
<draik> I was looking for a new laptop (my 3rd) and saw that HP is shipping with SUSE. I have an HP laptop already. How are they nowadays with Linux compatibility?
<mrunagi>  /j #osx86
<Daisuke-Ido> draik: i still recommend the dellbuntu option
<Daisuke-Ido> they make sure everything works
<karl_> i wish they had it on the m1330 model
<amermod_> jussi01: do you have a "!something" for troubleshooting bluetooth device? ;-)
<draik> Daisuke-Ido: Dell makes sure it works? That's going to be a first with me and Dell.
<jussi01> amermod_: sorry
<Daisuke-Ido> karl_: look at their site again
<draik> Speaking of Dell laptops, I cannot get more than 700 kB/s transfer on USB 2.0. Where should I begin to look for a resolution?
<karl_> i'll do that now, but i'm pretty sure it isn't there
<xxBasYxx> Hi when i start to print document from openoffice writer only 1 page was printed and after that i can't print anything else... Im on Kubuntu... How to restart cups, plz?
<karl_> do i have to go to the dellbuntu site, or is it just an option during the configure process?
<Daisuke-Ido> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&oc=DYCWTU1&s=dhs
<Daisuke-Ido> that looks like an m1330 to me
<Daisuke-Ido> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs loaded quicker for me
<sMonk> If you like a challange, I have a problem posted here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57274/
<karl_> awwww sweet
<crashed> Dangit, I forgot how to configure TV Time. :(
<karl_> i wonder how they are offering dvd playback
<Daisuke-Ido> they're probably paying for the license
<karl_> you think there is any real benefit to buying it with linux vs buying it with windows?
<karl_> i can get it cheaper with more addons with windows
<karl_> think they developed closed drivers or something?
<Daisuke-Ido> karl_: you're not supporting windows
<karl_> i'm not sure if that's worth the extra $200
<Daisuke-Ido> $200?
<Daisuke-Ido> the ubuntu 1330 STARTS $50 cheaper than the windows one
<daSKreech> sMonk: You borked your permissions
<karl_> yeah but if you buy the ubuntu m1330 red model it comes with 3gb ram and is cheaper
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke-Ido> there is no ubuntu red model, that's windows, and it IS $200 more than the ubuntu version
<karl_> not if you plan on buying a warranty of equal value
<karl_> what i want with 1gb ram, linux model: 1852
<karl_> what i want with 3gb ram, red model: 1900
<sMonk> daSKreech: what do you mean?
<vlad> hi people
<vlad> can i ask for help here_
<daSKreech> sMonk: I mean you did something to mess up all your permissions
<daSKreech> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<daSKreech> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sMonk> Great.. now how do I fix this
<crashed> Hm, anyone know how to setup TV Time?
<crashed> I've got the program running, it's just displaying a black screen.
<vlad> when i finish my ubuntu installation my audio sounds like cutted, i got audigy se
<vlad> how can i solve this problem_
<karl_> i agree with you on supporting linux
<karl_> wish it was as good of a deal
<BluesKaj> what tvtuner card do you have , crashed ?
<crashed> PowerView/LifeView PCI TV Tuner.
<crashed> SAA7130 decoder
<crashed> I had TV Time working with this same system only a week ago, but I don't remember what I did.
<BluesKaj> do you see a input config menu ?
<crashed> Yes
<daSKreech> sMonk: If I could see your history file I might be able to guess if you did something wrong
<daSKreech> Other than that it's going to be fun unravelling broken permissions
<prince_jammys> sMonk: who is the owner/group of /dev/vboxdrv  ?
<vlad> any suggestion with my sound problem?
<BluesKaj> click on input till you find a pic
<sMonk> i don't know
<crashed> Blues: I tried that, the input is stuck on 'default'
<prince_jammys> sMonk: do you have access to the drive?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: are you able to view files on that drive right now?
<sMonk> right now? no,
<prince_jammys> sMonk: you're on the live CD?
<sMonk> yes
<crashed> Any idea BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> crashed, maybe there's linux software for your tvcard , do some searches
<swatto> Anybody know how i can play .wmv and .mov files please?
<crashed> TV Time used to work great...
<crashed> Stream live TV, that's all I wanted.
<BluesKaj> swatto, yes use VLC
<swatto> vlc?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: from what i've been seeing on the internet (and i know nothing about vbox) -- it seems that the problem might be that you were not a member of the group "vboxusers"
<swatto> i can install it from synaptic?
<BluesKaj> !vlc | swatto
<ubotu> swatto: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<crashed> Oh well.
<draik> Where should I look for a resolution to fix the slow USB 2.0 transfer rate? It's no more than 700 kB/s (low-mid 600s average)
<crashed> BluesKaj: How does VMWare work?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: now what happened after that ... i don't know
<crashed> I install VMWare server on this machine, then install VMWare client?
<crashed> And run Windows?
<sMonk> Yeah, I found that out just a min ago.. but how would setting that command cause the errors and kick me out?
<karl_> crashed: vmware server costs $$
<karl_> get virtualbox
<BluesKaj> !vmware | crashed
<ubotu> crashed: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<karl_> i would say just do virtualbox
<prince_jammys> sMonk: i'm not sure
<karl_> as easy and you don't have to dick around with easyvmx
<prince_jammys> sMonk: meaning i don't know :)
<sMonk> ok I just found this Ubuntu log.. can some one tell me if it's worth a shot? and sum it down into normal talk    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629613
<prince_jammys> sMonk: you need to mount the filesystem so we can look at it from the live cd
<swatto> hmm im new to linux, how do I install it blueskaj?
<swatto> or do you refer to just a type of media player? because i have amorak and it doesnt play on there
<sMonk> 3/4 down the page some guy had the same problem.. he seemd to solve it on page 2.. but I don't understand.
<swatto> ah its ok i found it blue
<BluesKaj> swatto , first you have to do this : Open Adept Package Manager.  On the menu of that screen, click on Adept -> Manage  Repositories. Click the "Kubuntu Software" tab, check all the boxes ["X"]. The same goes for the "Third Party Software" tab. Close Adept, and then in the terminal: "sudo apt-get update" .Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<crashed>  Couldn't find vmware-player. :/
<sMonk> prince_jammys: ok, how do I do that?
<crashed> I really want TV Time to work right now.
<prince_jammys> sMonk: ok open a terminal
<BluesKaj> crashe you don't need a tvtuner for streaming video from the internet
<sMonk> prince_jammys: ok done, btw did you look at that link I posted? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629613 and goto page 2, it could this help?
<sMonk> but continue
<prince_jammys> sMonk: maybe
<sMonk> ok
<sMonk> terminal open
<prince_jammys> sMonk: sudo -i
<vlad> people
<sMonk> ok
<vlad> can someone help me?
<prince_jammys> sMonk: mkdir /mnt/workspace
<sMonk> ok
<crashed> Hm, how do you install MythTV?
<SlimeyPete> vlad: just ask your question. If anyone here knows the answer then they will help you :)
<crashed> sudo apt-get install mythtv doesn't work.
<SlimeyPete> oh right, you did ask a while ago
<prince_jammys> fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> crashed, if you have an antenna , cable or satellite feed then you use that input to the tvcard
<crashed> I have a cable feed.
<sMonk> ok
<prince_jammys> sMonk: do you see your disk?
<crashed> What is 'that' input?
<BluesKaj> Mythtv is complicated and difficult to setup , goto #mythtv for help
<sMonk> I have 2 disks.. one with the system on it, the other disk has my /home folder
<Scorpion54> the cable or satellite
<BluesKaj> tvtuner card input
<prince_jammys> sMonk: can you tell which /dev is which?
<sMonk> yes
<BluesKaj> anyway it's tv time for me and wifey , BBL
<karl_> sMonk you need to edit your fstab folder and make it mount the home partition to /home
<karl_> fstab file, rather
<sMonk> ok..
<prince_jammys> sMonk: what is the /dev/xxxx for you root partition?
<sMonk> it's /dev/sda1
<sMonk> home folder is /dev/hdb2
<prince_jammys> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/workspace
<sMonk> done
<prince_jammys> sMonk: mkdir /mnt/workhome
<karl_> then just look in /mnt/workspace
<sMonk> ok
<prince_jammys> sMonk: mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/workhome
<sMonk> done
#kubuntu 2009-02-16
<slack_> somebody?
<ignacio> hi!
<administrator> hello to all
<administrator> and good day
<administrator> is there any one who can tell me how to add sound to kde
<administrator> like when i open and close a windows
<compilerwriter> Anyone have any luck with barry and Ibex on the Blackberry curve 8310
<Squidy> Hi.. Is there a way to make a plasmoid using a bash script instead of python or something like that?
<administrator> hello
 * khalidmian is looking for help on ktorrent ip filter
<khalidmian> when i try to downoad peerguardian filter i get There are no IP addresses to convert in /home/khalidmian/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/level1.txt
<khalidmian> what dat mean?oes th
<khalidmian> what does that mean i mean
<austin_> I have Kubuntu 64 bit, and need flash on konqueror
<austin_> can anyone help?
<austin_> Hello?
<khalidmian> austin_: http://freebsd.kde.org/howtos/konqueror-flash.php
<Squidy> a plasmoid must be writting in python or c++?
<Squidy> can i use bash to build a plasmoid?
<austin_> khalidmian: Its giving me an error when i try to put in : cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean
<khalidmian> you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<khalidmian> austin_: u have kubuntu?
<austin_> khalidmian: kubuntu
<khalidmian> austin_: did u install kubuntu restricted extras?
<austin_> khalidmian: ??? I installed the restricted drivers, if thats wht you mean....i also did the updates
<khalidmian> sudo apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras should install
<khalidmian> ooops
<khalidmian> austin_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<austin_> khalidmian: Then it will work?
<khalidmian> yes
<austin_> alright, we'll see here in just a few moments...
<austin_> 64 bit is a good choice for a new user right?
<khalidmian> makes no difference i prefer 32 bit
<austin_> what would the difference be?  i have 4 gigs of ram, i heard 32 won't read it all
<what_if> austin_: I think the kernel has himem support (> 1G ram) by default now... lemme go check
<austin_> and "cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean" still wont work "NO such file or directory" it says
<austin_> anyone?
<what_if> austin_: you have full privilages to that folder ?
<austin_> what_if: I'm not sure. I am the only installer, but from what i've seen before i need to set stuff sometime..so i do not know, i assume so?
<what_if> austin_: given that the folder is in /usr/...... you may need to be root, or at least put sudo before the command
<austin_> what_if: i put sudo, still tells me the directory does not exist
<what_if> austin_: hmmm, does the directory exist?
<austin_> what_if: I do not know....i'm new to linux still, i just installed it and u know, ran that package thing
<what_if> austin_: what is it you need to compile then ? is it not in the repositories ?
<wildbat> anyone know c here ?
<what_if> wildbat: poorly...
<r0pter_> hi ... i need help ... i need libraries of /usr/X11R6/X11/lib, but this directory is empty. how do i get these?
<wildbat> i can't get ld work even hello world can you help ?
<r0pter_> yes
<what_if> austin_: nspluginwrapper is in the repositories, you can install it from there
<Dragnslcr> austin_- I doubt that /usr/ports would exist in Kubuntu. ports is a BSD thing
<austin_> what_if: this is what i'm trying to do: http://freebsd.kde.org/howtos/konqueror-flash.php
<austin_> i was sen't this link
<Dragnslcr> Well, that's going to be specific to FreeBSD
<Dragnslcr> As the URL should make pretty clear
<cuznt> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<austin_> xD guess your right..
<austin_> so what do i get to install flashy?
<what_if> austin_: getting the link, just a sec
<what_if> austin_: you have 32 or 64 bit kubuntu ?
<r0pter_> get flashplugin-nonfree and remove all other
<austin_> how do i remove them?
<r0pter_> apt-get remove gnash ... for example
<austin_> i really don't know what i'm doing here guys.....gnash is not what i put then i'm assuiming?
<khalidmian> can anyone assist on ktorrent ipfilter issue
<austin_> will 32 bit be a good idea to switch too instead, like, will i run into problems like this in the future?
<what_if> austin_: nash is a little behind flash10 in support
<what_if> +g :)
<austin_> ok, so what do i do in the terminal?
<what_if> austin_: I run 64 bit here with no problems. 64bit kubuntu is actually dual lib (32+64 bit)
<what_if> apt-get remove gnash
<what_if> apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<what_if> *** apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
 * what_if my bad
<austin_> i got "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" for both
<austin_> wte
<austin_> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<what_if> then it is already installed...
<what_if> is it still not working?
<austin_> hm....oh hold on
<what_if> remember you have to close the browser (all of them) and then re-run
<austin_> >.> what would be a good flash site to test out...youtube?
<austin_> yah still not working
<cuznt> what browser?
<austin_> Konqueror
<cuznt> you must enable it i think in prefs
<austin_> ?how do i do that
<cuznt> im not sure.... flash does not work well in konqueror for me
<cuznt> i use epiphany
<cuznt> mostly
<cuznt> !epiphany
<austin_> will fire fox work dandy?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt> firefox works too....
<austin_> and do you guys recommend sticking with 32 bit softwre, or actually using the 64 if they have it
<cuznt> i am only 32
<halfsane> 64 baby!
<cuznt> so i do not know
<what_if> 64
<halfsane> its a landslide!
<austin_> ok cool! anyone wan't to tell me whats so speical about 64, besdies the fact it won't run dead after 2038?
<what_if> in normal every-day computing 64 bit is nothing...
<austin_> well, why would i prefer 64 over 32?
<what_if> for scientific and mathematical applications / large servers it allows for more date, more storage
<cuznt> it won't run dead after 2038?
<what_if> *data
<cuznt> whats that mean
<what_if> unix y2k
<austin_> the whole Unix thing
<austin_> lol
<what_if> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
<austin_> lol
<austin_> 123456790!
<austin_> so really theres no difference between 64 and 32
<austin_> just stick with 64 bit software? and can 64 run anything 32?
<what_if> to the desktop user no. bragging rights
<halfsane> yep, the big advantage is you can use > 4GB memory
<what_if> maybe _maybe_ certian applications will run faster in 64 bit bit its rare
<austin_> yay! :D nice guys/ladys, thank you :)
<austin_> i just got a new acer 21 inch screen, and my KDE4 desktop is loooooking nice
<halfsane> yea , 4.2 is beautiful         ... nice monitor
 * what_if likes kde4, but misses konqueror
<austin_> yah, but i think i'll do with firefox, i just snagged a theme for it to match
<austin_> *flash is working now btw! gracias*
<what_if> austin_: awesome
<austin_> ok guys, quick supernoob question: I have a tar.gz file on my desktop, how do i install?
<Dragnslcr> You can use ark to extract it
<Dragnslcr> After that, depends on what it is
<austin_> Dragslcr: its songbridx64
<what_if> I'm copying files from my blackberry to an external HD. how/where can I see the progress ?
<Dragnslcr> austin_- is it source code that you have to compile?
<what_if> there was a transfer popup, but it went away after a few seconds (3.5GB of music... no way it was that fast)
<austin_> Dragnslcr: I guess so. theres folders like plugins, lib, crips, LICENSE.html, songbird-bin
<Dragnslcr> austin_- I dunno. Look for a README file
<austin_> found one, doesn't say jack....what do you guys use to sync with ipod and play muzic?
<halfsane> austin_: amarok
<austin_> do linux apps have a set up? like u have in windows?
<zaapiel-mobile> heh
<zaapiel-mobile> o man
<halfsane> austin_: .deb packages will, some you need to compile yourself, and others you can just run from the terminal
<austin_> halfsane: well i ran a terminal fiel i guess, but now its telign me my library is corrupt and cannot be read
<austin_> i clicked continue anyway, but it still launched
<halfsane> austin_: dont know man, try this out next time http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<SuspectZero> how can i mount a file thats on my smb network?
<austin_> my cd's not working (the command) :(
<Dr_willis> thats a little vague..
<SuspectZero> how can i mount a file thats on my smb network?
<Dr_willis> You may need to actually 'mount' the share. then mount the file via the loop options in mount
<itsatrick> I have this problem with Openoffice.org.  For some reason, it screws up the KDE Plasmoids. Does anyone else have this problem?
<itsatrick> I can post a screenshot (somehow) of what happens.
<r0pter_> how do i get the libraries for X??? i have no libraries in /usr/X11R6/lib ... are the at another place?
<Dragnslcr> r0pter_- might need the Xorg dev packages
<Alan_Lockwood> Hi.
<Alan_Lockwood> Where is the files of SuperTux (game). I whould like to get some of its musics =)
<cuznt> !SuperTux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SuperTux
<Alan_Lockwood> !SuperTux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SuperTux
<Alan_Lockwood> It does not know...
<Alan_Lockwood> !supertux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supertux
<Alan_Lockwood> i had to try xD
<Dragnslcr> Alan_Lockwood- looks like it's in /usr/share/games/supertuxkart
<r0pter_> @Dragnslcr thx ... i tried some packages, but noone was the right
<Alan_Lockwood> im going to see...
<Alan_Lockwood> YEAH!
<Alan_Lockwood> I got it!
<Alan_Lockwood> THANKS A LOT!
<Alan_Lockwood> :D
<halfsane> hey all, whats the best irc client to be using?
<Dr_willis> Depends on your needs.
<Dr_willis> I use xchat or irssi
<halfsane> Dr_willis: thanks,  im using the default app... figured there was better out there..
<Dr_willis> depends on your needs :)
<halfsane> no doubt,   lookin for something with a slimmer UI,   thanks
<quassel34> #ubuntu-es
<r102714> olas
<mr-t---> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tyrone> hello i always had my panel semi transparent but i changed its size and now its solid color i tryed to changed it back but i cannot find an option to do that can anyone help me I am using kde 4.2
<tyrone> I want to add that when i move it to antoher screenedge it becomes transparent again
<SuspectZero> i got a .sh script but when i chmod +x it, it still shows up as not a command
<SuspectZero> any suggestions?
<huntz> hello all, I have a question about updating
<chuckf> SuspectZero: I am assuming you ran it as ./command
<SuspectZero> ...damn
<SuspectZero> im a tard
<chuckf> SuspectZero: its late, you're allowed this time...
<SuspectZero> hahha thanks XD
<huntz> I am running edgy and noticed that adept wont let me get updates for programs, reading the faq it says that there are no updates just upgrades
<huntz> so can I get updates from some other resources till I get a little more comfortable with kubuntu
<huntz> or is upgrading from edgy to fiesty or higher not that complicated
<mr-t---> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<huntz> lol
<huntz> I left my grub uninstalled after fixing windows I hadnt even realized I was running obsolete
<chuckf> I'm new to konversation. How do I turn off the join/part messages?
<huntz> Ubotto: thanks for the link. well this should be fun, to bad I waited so long to come back, I had no idea I was so far behind
<Socceroos> Riddell: ping
<huntz> So I figure that I shouldn't let adept do the upgrade, being as the eolupgrades page is all terminal entry right?
<aleyva> hola a todos
<Dragnslcr> chuckf- Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> Chat Window
<aleyva> alguien tiene problemas abriendo DVD y CD
<aleyva> [23866.208011] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer
<aleyva> con esos errores
<aleyva> en dmesg
<aleyva> en Kubuntu 810
<Pici> !es | aleyva
<ubottu> aleyva: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aleyva> plop
<yady_> hola alguien me podria explicar para que es este chat
<mr-t---> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yady_> hola
<quassel249> hoa
<yady_> hola tu sabes para que es este chat
<bryan> hello all. i am trying to install a canon pixma mp620. i am getting an error that says pstocanonij not installed
<silleme> desperate for assist with mounting of paritions for kubuntu...
<robotgeek> silleme: what do you need?
<silleme> have dual boot (xp and kubuntu setup)
<silleme> help with mounting 3 partitions fat 32
<silleme> to kubuntu.
<bryan> will wine work to install printer drivers?
<robotgeek> bryan: no
<robotgeek> silleme: are you comfortable with working from a terminal?
<silleme> no... but can.. s long as i can follow the basic commands
<bryan> robotgeek: whats the best way to install a printer then? i see the driver on the openprinting database. it works but its not a good print out
<robotgeek> silleme: okay, please open a terminal window.
<silleme> done
<robotgeek> bryan: what do you mean, not a good printout? have you checked printer settings (make sure you are using high quality)
<robotgeek> silleme: sudo fdisk -l
<ciber> hello
<ciber> helllo
<ciber> what you doo??
<legion> wuallla
<robotgeek> ciber: do you need help with something?
<silleme> k
<robotgeek> silleme: please paste the output in pastebin.
<robotgeek> !pastebin > silleme
<ubottu> silleme, please see my private message
<silleme> robotgeek:  have 2 pcs running.  linux syst sepaerate from one i am on now...
<robotgeek> silleme: i have my kde up and running now.
<bryan> robotgeek: the print out has dashes in it. and the fonts are to big
<ciber> hello
<ciber> hello
<bryan> robotgeek: it looks like it was printed on dotmatrix printer.. there are horizontal white lines that are everywehre
<silleme> robotgeek; will try to connect to irc thru linux system
<robotgeek> silleme: no need,
<khalidmian> im looking for ktorrent ipfilter related help
<robotgeek> silleme: try this. Go to Ssytem Settings, and in advanced "Disks and File Systems"
<khalidmian> when i try running ipfilter under ktorrent it says There are no IP addresses to convert in /home/username/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/level1.txt
<silleme> robotgeek k... cause i wa having difficult time figuring out konveration for 1st time..  ok... will go there now
<silleme> robotgeek: there now.
<robotgeek> khalidmian: you actually need a list of ip addresses there, in that location, i think
<bryan> anyother ideas on getting a printer driver installed?
<ciber> hello!!
<ciber> hello!
<silleme> robotgeek:  the only partitions so far mounted are my linux one (ext3) and cdrom
<khalidmian> robotgeek: i selectd peerguradianfilter and ipfilterfile from bluetack.co.uk/cofig/splist.zip and tried to download and convertit but get the command There are no IP addresses to convert in /home/user/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/level1.txt
<robotgeek> khalidmian: did you actually unzip the file?
<mr-t---> ciber: what
<robotgeek> khalidmian: and try to import it?
<khalidmian> robotgeek: isnt ktorrent suppose to download/convert byitself
<robotgeek> khalidmian: i have not used it in a long time, try unzip and see if it works
<ciber> HELLO!
<khalidmian> robotgeek: doesnt not unzip
<ciber> what they name?
<robotgeek> ciber: do you need help with something?
<robotgeek> silleme: which version of kde are you using?
<mr-t---> ya thats what i said
<khalidmian> robotgeek: ark cannot open archive splist.zip
<robotgeek> khalidmian: do u have unzip installed?
<silleme> robotgeek: i think 7.4...?
<robotgeek> khalidmian: sudo apt-get install unzip, then see if you can unzip it (you could have a bad file downloaded)
<khalidmian> isnt ark an archiving tool
<robotgeek> khalidmian: it is a wrapper around the cmd line tools
<robotgeek> silleme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<khalidmian> robotgeek: unzip is already the newest version.
<robotgeek> khalidmian: http://bluetack.co.uk/cofig/splist.zip does not exist
<robotgeek> khalidmian: go there in your browser
<khalidmian> its not cofig its config
<robotgeek> khalidmian: unzip does not like the file anyways. it says it might be a part of a multifile archive or so.
<khalidmian> yup
<bsims> Anyone know why inconsolata looks like canned arse in konversation
<ubuntu_> test
<tbenst> hey
<tbenst> I'm trying to partition a fakeRAID 0
<tbenst> while keeping the current NTFS partition
<tbenst> I already used ntfsresize
<tbenst> but when i used parted -l
<tbenst> it showed a start location as 32.3kB
<tbenst> any ideas as to why its 32.3kB? (as opposed to a normal number)
<tbenst> hello
<robotgeek> tbenst: what would a normal number be?
<arnis> hai aib
<puneeth> how do i change preffered applications in kubuntu?
<arnis> hai puneeth
<puneeth> i want to know how to change preffered applications in kubuntu
<puneeth> please tell me how to
<arnis> jusi install
<bazhang> puneeth, which apps
<puneeth> firefox
<puneeth> bazhang, i use thunderbird n there are links sent to me... when i click on the link firefox used to open by default now nothing opens
<bazhang> puneeth, running kubuntu 8.10?
<puneeth> bazhang; i just installed KDE 4.2 over ubuntu 8.10... so u can say... yeah kubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> puneeth, do you see 'system settings' ?
<puneeth> bazhang, got it... thanks
<bazhang> Kmenu > System > System settings > preferred applications
<DjFlyBy> seems everytime I try to install Kubuntu it installs fine, but upon reboot after the install it just goes to the grub screen
<puneeth> bazhang, now how do i make firefox default?
<bazhang> sorry 'default applications'
<bazhang> under 'web browser'
<DjFlyBy> anyone have any ideas for me?
<scbird> Hi there all, having some trouble with the KDE 4.2 packages
<scbird> There is a clash on /usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu
<scbird> between kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb and kdebase-workspace-bin
<scbird> does anyone know how to resolve it?
<linleno> Hi, I'm facing a problem that KDM activates IM(input method) program/module as root before normal user login.
<linleno> How do I solve this problem?
<linleno> As a result, user cannot access the im program to do CJK input.
<shadeslayer> hi,how do i install qassel on kubuntu
<bazhang> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): distributed, Qt based, IRC client using a central core component. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu9 (intrepid), package size 2246 kB, installed size 4236 kB
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install quassel
<shadeslayer> wont work
<shadeslayer> oh wait,it just did
<bazhang> heh
<shadeslayer> wrong name i guess
<shadeslayer> i wrote quassle earlier
<bazhang> its a tricky one :)
<shadeslayer> can anybody help me with adept,it keeps crashing
<shadeslayer> never mind,it went up
<linleno> shadeslayer: don't use adept any more
<linleno> adept has stoped develope
<shadeslayer> linleno: what should i use yhen?
<shadeslayer> *then
<shadeslayer> brb
<shadeslayer> hi,how do i unistall a program??
<shadeslayer> command line please
<jussi01> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get remove program
<jussi01> shadeslayer: you can add "--purge" if you want all config files gone also
<shadeslayer> jussi01: oh its remove,i thought uninstall
<shadeslayer> jussi01: ok
<shadeslayer> i was removing irssi,making space on my HD
<wrinkliez> ugh, is there a way to change a file type icon in kde4?
<wrinkliez> i can't seem to change .torrents :(
<shadeslayer> !adept | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> linleno: whats the alternative to adept??
<linleno> shadesplayer: kde3 version of adept is just fine
<linleno> but kde4 version is half completed
<shadeslayer> ah,ok
<linleno> synaptic is a good alternative
<shadeslayer> i hav no problems with half completed things
<linleno> in my own opinion
<shadeslayer> i have synaptic installed too
<linleno> shadeslayer: ha~ you can choose any software you like, it's kind of core spirit of oss
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> im still trying to figure out why my keyboard cursor jumps about
<shadeslayer> takes me twice as much time to type in kubuntu as opposed to ubuntu
<shadeslayer> *windows
<shadeslayer> brb on quassel
<shadeslayer_> OMG what happened to firefox
<jessie> shadeslayer_: when?
<shadeslayer_> wait ill show you
<shadeslayer_> my theme is like uugggghh
<tbenst>  Hi, I'm trying to resize the NTFS partition in my raid 0
<tbenst> when i do parted -l it shows the partition as starting at 32.3kB
<shadeslayer_> <a href="http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ux8.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/4669/snapshot1ux8.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img18/4669/snapshot1ux8.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image
<shadeslayer_>  Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!
<tbenst> so i'm unsure as to what i should put as the start value, as 32.3 kB is not an integer value for bits
<tbenst> any advice?
<shadeslayer_> :O
<bazhang> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<bazhang> shadeslayer_, ^^
<shadeslayer_> hehe
<shadeslayer_> cool theres even a imagebin
<shadeslayer_> http://imagebin.org/38521
<shadeslayer_> there
<tbenst> any thoughts? i've never done a partition through command line before
<shadeslayer> just look at ff in that screenshot :O
<bazhang> !info gtk-qt-engine
<ubottu> gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt 4 for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 94 kB, installed size 508 kB
<shadeslayer> oh wait it corrected itself,lol
<shadeslayer> i just restarted ff3
<shadeslayer> weird
<linleno> !info gtk-qt-engine
<ubottu> gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt 4 for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 94 kB, installed size 508 kB
<tbenst> hey so does anyone have experience with the parted command?
<Ezra_> hurro
<Ezra_> i need some helps with Network Manager 0.7
<shadeslayer> Ezra_: go ahead
<tbenst> hey i need some help with partitioning my drive so i can install ubuntu
<Ezra_> I cant make it connect to a connection ive setup
<shadeslayer> tbenst: tried gparted
<tbenst> i have already resized the ntfs filesystem using ntfsresize
<Ezra_> i assume the connection with the "X" on it is the one connected
<shadeslayer> Ezra_: wired??
<Ezra_> and i cant change it
<Ezra_> yes =(
<Ezra_> as wireless was a complete failure
<shadeslayer> Ezra_: why???
<wildbat> my laptop work on both wired and wireless >.>
<tbenst> thanks shade
<EzraNZ> wireless connects and cionnects to the internet for Konquer, but not for Adept
<shadeslayer> wifi has some problems with activation,just activate wifi after disabling it
<EzraNZ> so i cant update with wireless for some unknown reason
<wildbat> Ezra: how you connected to this chatroom  if you said you are not connected
<EzraNZ> via a windows PC
<EzraNZ> i really want to get kubuntu updating.. but network manager seems to be preventing that so far
<roger_> st9op
<roger_> stop
<shadeslayer> EzraNZ: try sudo apt-get upgrade in konsole
<EzraNZ> reading package lists etc
<EzraNZ> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove
<EzraNZ> etc
<shadeslayer> then the connection is working
<EzraNZ> i dont think so
<EzraNZ> i cant use apet to search for packages
<shadeslayer> are you trying to upgrade after adding a PPA???
<EzraNZ> PPA?
<shadeslayer> software in n00b terms
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<EzraNZ> this is a fresh install of Kubutnu 8.10 via Wubi
<shadeslayer> ah
<EzraNZ> i have not installed anything extra from anywhere
<shadeslayer> and youre trying to
<EzraNZ> use Adept to update the system
<EzraNZ> i assume the "PING" command works in kubuntu
<EzraNZ> pinging kde.org returns nothing
<shadeslayer> mmmm yeah
<wildbat> google.com?
<tbenst> shade: does gparted work with raid 0?
<tbenst> i'm running a so-called "fakeraid"
<EzraNZ> google.com the same result nothing
<tbenst> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<shadeslayer> no idea,just had a random thought about it
<wildbat> then you have problem with your connecion not with the apt
<EzraNZ> for my current wired connect i need to specify my IP for my proxy to work, but the network manager will not connect to the wired connection i setup
<shadeslayer> wildbat: yeah thats what s/he was saying
<EzraNZ> it will connect to a connection with DHCP by default, but thats useless for the reaosn above
<shadeslayer> EzraNZ: you did activate the connection,right??
<shadeslayer> EzraNZ: its not a USB wired modem,is it??
<shadeslayer> i think only ethernet modems work as of now
<jessie> How can I remount a filesystem as read-write?
<EzraNZ> also, when i first plugged in my ethernet cable, network manager connected to a unlisted connection
<shadeslayer> jessie: how about mount in konsole
<jessie> Yes, I think I just found it. mount -o rw,remount
<wildbat> EzraNZ: if you are behind proxy try this http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<EzraTest> he
<EzraTest> no it snot USE
<EzraTest> USB
<EzraTest> once it connected i created a new one and tired to use that, im ot sure if it worked or not id say not
<EzraTest> but this is insane, the connection works for Konquer but not for Adept?
<shadeslayer> EzraTest: BTW someone just told me that adept is half broke
<shadeslayer> so its better to use synaptic
<EzraNZ> if only it were installed?
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<shadeslayer> oops
<shadeslayer> that command in konsole
<shadeslayer> i.e if your connection works
<wildbat> i think i is installed by default
<shadeslayer> wildbat: synaptic in Kubuntu,no ways
<EzraNZ> yeah its not gonna work, it dosnet even know the internet exists
<wildbat> in my laptop yes
<EzraNZ> and dosent look
<shadeslayer> wildbat: you probably installed it accidently
<shadeslayer> ;)
<wildbat> lol
<wildbat> may be
<EzraNZ> its not installed
<shadeslayer> cuz i had to install it manually
<shadeslayer> adept is the basic package manager
<EzraNZ> dam this is annoying =(
<wildbat> apt-get work good for me so i didn't touch both of them
<shadeslayer> EzraNZ: did that link not work??
<EzraNZ> link?
<wildbat> EzraNZ: if you are behind proxy try this http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<EzraNZ> oh i dont know, i cant get the connection going again =(
<shadeslayer>  http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<shadeslayer> EzraNZ: in the new connection tab,what does it say??
<EzraNZ> lame.. =( guess i gotta wait till march
<shadeslayer> why,what happens then
<EzraNZ> or wen eva 9.04 comes out
<shadeslayer> hehe,its out now
<wildbat> eva?
<shadeslayer> ever
<wildbat> ohohohoh ~
<wildbat> lol ~ i keep loading for " what waht program ?" XD
<shadeslayer> !wired
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wired
<shadeslayer> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wildbat> export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/
<wildbat> export ftp_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.netport/
<shadeslayer> huh
<wildbat> EzraNZ try this two line
<wildbat> in Konsole as root before apt-get
<shadeslayer> BTW how do i find the hardware name of my keyboard
<wildbat> of coz replace with your proxy setting
<shadeslayer> the generic name,etc
<wildbat> no idea
<wildbat> i still can't figure out how to make my lid button work correctly
<shadeslayer> wildbat: devil power management
<wildbat> huh?
<shadeslayer> or the batt in the system tray
<shadeslayer> you can set what closing the lid does
<wildbat> nono it was acting strange it work AFTER i suspend to RAM or DPMS turns off the monitor
<wildbat> but fresh boot ~ it said no >.>
<shadeslayer> mine works fine
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately the keyboard doesnt
<wildbat> @,@
<wildbat> that kills >.<
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> im typing and suddenly the cursor jumps and im left with a garbled sentence
<wildbat> wireless?
<shadeslayer> the regional manager doesnt support my keyboard
<shadeslayer> laptop keyboard
<shadeslayer> :P
<wildbat> hmm what kind of keyboard you are using ? @,@;
<shadeslayer> Dell XPS M1530 standard keyboard
<wildbat> it is a "standard keyboard"! i can see XD
<anthony_> how to register in IRC
<shadeslayer> anthony_: /help register
<shadeslayer> btter ask in #freenode though
<shadeslayer> *better
<shadeslayer> brb in 5min
<shadeslayer> have to change rooms
<shadeslayer> and have a wired connection :(
<shadeslayer> back
<wildbat> wb
<voicu> is irc.ubuntu.com the same as irc.freenode?
<voicu> as far as i can tell the ubuntu related channels are the same
<shadeslayer> yeah,i think so
<Jahman> hi
<voicu> ok
<shadeslayer> better ask in  #freenode
<shadeslayer> !hi | Jahman
<ubottu> Jahman: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jahman> hi shadeslayer and everybody
<shadeslayer> ;)
<wildbat> ok i am going to sleep
<wildbat> later guys
<shadeslayer> bye
<badserii> Hi! I just changed system language to greek. I can't move back to english locale. KDM is in greek, pidgin, firefox also are in greek, even if I deleted greek language and set the system language to english. Is it a bug? How can I solve my problem? Thank you in advance!
<anthony_> How to load the  VirtualBox kernel module ?
<badserii> I'm using kubuntu 8.04
<drew_> how do i change the theme on kde 4.2?
<egonw> hi all, I have 4.2 running on Intrepid, but my widgets in Firefox are not properly sized, so that they are only half shown... anything I can do about this?
<Tm_T> egonw: hmm, try switching your gtk theme?
<egonw> Tm_T: sounds good... googling on how to change themes...
<egonw> Tm_T: no, that does not have to seem any effect...
<egonw> Tm_T: it's the buttons in web forms which are wrongly layed out
<Tm_T> egonw: I know, did you restart Firefox?
<egonw> sure
<egonw> I only had the default installed, installed one from FF Add-ons website...
<egonw> restarted
<egonw> layout of FF changed, but not of the buttons in the forms
<Tm_T> egonw: ah, but I wasn't talking about Firefox themes, but gtk themes (:
<Tm_T> two different things
<egonw> oh, ok... :)
<egonw> Tm_T: something like: gtk-qt-engine-kde4 ?
<Tm_T> egonw: well that's good to be installed I guess too
<egonw> what otherwise?
<egonw> meanwhile, isntalled that pkg and rebooting FF
<Tm_T> egonw: anyway, problem propably is that the gtk theme you're using, is not properly scaled, bug in theme I guess
<Tm_T> egonw: after its installed, play around with configs in systemsettings -> appearance -> gtk themes
<egonw> ok, installing that package did not help...
<egonw> tries appearance too
<ct529> hi there
<ct529> anyone who know of a good package to give voive commands to the pc?
<ct529> s/voive/voice
<egonw> was: 'Use my KDE style in GTK apps", Qt4 style did not help...
<egonw> will try Raleigh now
<egonw> OK, that helped
<egonw> Tm_T: thanx!
<Tm_T> egonw: np, buggy gtk theme was to blame (:
<Hylman> hi... can anybody help me with bluetooth in kde?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Hylman> ping
<ActionParsnip> pong
<Tm_T> pong
<ActionParsnip> toche
<Tm_T> touché ?
<Tm_T> or as british might say: deuce
<ActionParsnip> that too
<ActionParsnip> thats tennis....
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: I know that (:
<Unggnu> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Unggnu
<ubottu> Unggnu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Unggnu> If desktop effects are disabled the panel has a blue color even if the background color is changed to black. How can I get a black one?
<Unggnu> hi ActionParsnip
<Tm_T> Unggnu: desktop themes doesn't follow colour settings yet
<ct529> anyone who know of a good package to give voice commands to the pc?
<jithin1987> hello
<ct529> I am also having difficulties with festival .... is there anything a bit more up to date .... I have been reding articles on the internet for a while, but I have found little useful information
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-voice-control
<ubottu> gnome-voice-control (source: gnome-voice-control): Speech recognizer to control the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 33 kB, installed size 220 kB
<Unggnu> Tm_T: So I can't change the panel color?
<Tm_T> Unggnu: not without changing theme
<Unggnu> Tm_T: Then why it uses this ugly turquoise ?
<Tm_T> Unggnu: artist has chosen that
<Tm_T> Unggnu: feel free to use another desktop theme (:
<ct529> !sphinx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sphinx
<ct529> ActionParsnip: that is gnome not kde
<Tm_T> ct529: doesn't mean it couldn't be used
<ActionParsnip> ct529: thats all i can find in repos, unless you can find a kde one
<ActionParsnip> ct529: apt-cache search voice
<zer0o> ivegot to give a key to my wi-fi router connection whats the most compatible type with linux? i use WICD to get connected, what do u suggest? wep wap or...? in the paste i had tried some, it wasnt recognizing it
<zer0o> ActionParsnip: hi :D
<ct529> ActionParsnip: well, I have done that already, as well as asearching the internet ....
<ct529> ActionParsnip: al I can find is some obsolete stuff .... festival and so on ....
<Tm_T> ct529: Festival is not obsolete, it works well
<ct529> Tm_T: well .... it always depends on the definition of "well"
<Unggnu> Tm_T: another then Oxygen?
<Tm_T> Unggnu: yes
<Unggnu> Tm_T: I don't understand the choosen color because the start menu is black and the transparent panel also has a black touch so turquiose makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> ct529: then you are as wise as me, i'd just use the gnome one, seems to get raved about
<Tm_T> Unggnu: you should talk to the author then
<Unggnu> I haven't found a theme which looks as good atm, at least which is shown in the theme downloader
<Unggnu> but thanks for help
<Tm_T> Unggnu: perhaps you should try and install packaged ones?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: does it work well?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: its not something I use
<ActionParsnip> ct529: maybe theres some youtube oodness so you can watch it in action
<ct529> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ct529> ActionParsnip: about tts? any idea?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I am using festival but I am far from happy
<ActionParsnip> tts?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: text to speech
<ct529> !tts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tts
<iulian_> when ktorrent will be upgraded to version 3.2?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: i dont have any mics apart from the one built into my work laptop, i can type far faster than any text to speech thing so I dont use it
<ActionParsnip> ct529: i'm sure there are a slew of apps out there that may need compiling, try a few out
<ActionParsnip> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2+dfsg.1-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 1828 kB, installed size 9000 kB
<iulian_> i know, but is buggy
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: is 3.1 not working for you?
<iulian_> it uses a lot of memory
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: http://ktorrent.org/downloads/3.2/ktorrent-3.2.tar.bz2
<ct529> iulian_: you can configure kget to act as torrent client
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: its out now
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: http://ktorrent.org/?q=downloads
<iulian_> k
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: just gotta compile it
<iulian_> maybe to join the kubutnu ktorrent team and make a pakage for all of us?
<iulian_> how can a do that?(joining kubuntu ktorrent team?)
<ActionParsnip> iulian_: you could make a deb and give it to the package maintainers
<jussi01> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<iulian_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> he-man?
<ActionParsnip> !info aeolus
<ubottu> aeolus (source: aeolus): Synthesised pipe organ emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1 (intrepid), package size 112 kB, installed size 380 kB
<ct529> I tried ubuntustudio .... not bad!
<shadeslayer> and how is it related to kubuntu??
<ct529> shadeslayer: mmmm .... because kde applications that should work in kubuntu only work in ubuntustudio?
<JackWinter> shadeslayer: different desktop.  otherwise you can pretty much do all you do in US in kubuntu...
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> does it have ickly sickly toothed GNOME's
<shadeslayer> ;)
<ct529> JackWinter: in Rt kernel
<ct529> a tiiiiiiiny difference
<JackWinter> ct529: you can load a rt kernel for kubuntu too, and possibly with 2.6.28 we won't need it anymore...
<JackWinter> shadeslayer: and sorry no idea why i responded to you :)
<shadeslayer> np
<ct529> JackWinter: yes, you can .... but you have to see how you not multimedia applications work .... :)
<JackWinter> ct529: i've been doing audio work in kubuntu with a wine app at 64/128 samples in jack and a realtime kernel for over a year by now.  works pretty damn good.
<hyper_ch> I wonder, if I go into system settings --> desktop search --> advanced tab: how can I make hidden folders visible so that I can index them too?
<ct529> JackWinter: that sounds veeeeery interesting!
<JackWinter> ct529: still on 8.04 though, just booted my 8.10 to update and see if it works any better than last time around
<carpii> what wine app, just out of interest?
<ct529> JackWinter: I had serious problems in setting up the jack server on kubuntu .... I gave up and installed ubuntustudio on a virtual machine
<carpii> i tried Ardour before, i couldnt get it to recognise my sound system in 8.04
<ct529> JackWinter: could you give me some pointers, please?
<JackWinter> carpii: reaper with bsd2, amplitube, etc.
<carpii> thanks
<JackWinter> i suppose so.  jack is pretty difficult to install well.  as a matter of fact, sound is pretty horrible to setup in linux :)
<JackWinter> ct529: so what did you try ?
<carpii> yeah its a achilles heel of ubuntu for sure
<carpii> i wish Creative would produce drivers for X-Fi, its pathetic they spent 2 years pretending to be working on them, then just gave up
<JackWinter> it's starts with alsa and then you encounter the beast at every corner :))
<ct529> JackWinter: yes it is .... I followed the documentation, and run as root differetn scripts .... jack appeared to be running, but none of the aplications would connect
<JackWinter> without working alsa drivers you are pretty much out of luck i think....
<ct529> JackWinter: I immagined it was because another server was "taking over" the sound
<carpii> yeah, i ended up buying a basic soundblaster
<JackWinter> ct529: normally you shouldn't run jack as root...
<carpii> which was a waste of money because then i realised i had onboard sound too :p
<ct529> JackWinter: that is what the documentation sayd!
<ct529> JackWinter: but I also tried to run it as user without any success
<ct529> JackWinter: wasted a few days then gave up ....
 * ct529 sounds a bit like Creative
<JackWinter> ct529: don't know which doc says that.  one thing i did was to remove pulse audio completely.  the other thing in my favour is that i have an onboard card for linux, and a rme multiface only for jack...
<ct529> JackWinter: oh ....
<ct529> JackWinter: but if you remove pulseaudio what happens to all the other applications which relay on it?
<blaster999> hi all!
<blaster999> I am using kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.2, but also am using Quanta Plus from kde 3.5
<Tm_T> ct529: no applications should be rely on pulseaudio only
<blaster999> I need to install the SFTP kioslave for KDE3 applications, so Quanta can make use of it
<ct529> JackWinter: when I try to remove pulseaudio, it tried to remove the entire kde desktop .... I have just tried
<Tm_T> ct529: just don't use it then (:
<ct529> Tm_T: don't use what?
<JackWinter> ct529: like i said i'm on kubuntu 8.04 normally and i didn't have that problem.  did you start with some ubuntu flavour and then install kde ?
<ct529> JackWinter: nope .... standard 810 64bit install ....
<ct529> JackWinter: is there a way to route the jack into pulse audio or the other way around?
<Tm_T> ct529: pulseaudio, if you don't like to use it
<ct529> Tm_T: when I try to uninstall it, the package manager tries to uninstall the whole kde desktop with all applications
<Tm_T> ct529: no, don't uninstall then, just don't _use_ it
<JackWinter> ct529: maybe something changed for 8.10.  afaik there are probs with the -rt too in 8.10.  think the reccomendation is 8.04 for serious audio work.  now that i think about it, think i kicked pulseaudio for getting secondlife/skype/kde etc to get along, but i know that there is a problem for jack to open the alsa driver when PA already has it...
<ct529> JackWinter: that may be the problem ....! jack started fine, but it did simply not work or return any error
<JackWinter> ct529: think that jack would not start if it can't open the soundcard...
<ct529> JackWinter: well, it did .... on the other hand, applications / clients did not find it ....
<ct529> JackWinter: but ps -ef found it .....
<ct529> JackWinter: so I ended up with ubuntustudio
<JackWinter> another gotcha is that the mixer might be muted, so needs to be turned on.  but a lot of this stuff is already taken care of in ubuntustudio...  me i just prefer kde so i soldier along :)
<ct529> JackWinter: yes, I very much prefer kde .... indeed i am using ubuntustudio in a virtual machine!
<ct529> JackWinter: checked the mixer first thing
<JackWinter> that probably isn't going to work to well.  you could try ubuntustudio 8.04 for audio work, and then run kubuntu 8.10 in a virtualbox with software rendering.  a bit slow but not too bad :)
<JackWinter> ct529: so you can start jackd from say qjackctl and it starts with no probs ?  then it sounds like you have jack working.  what is the next step that didn't work ?
<ct529> JackWinter: yes correct ....
<ct529> JackWinter: when I start a client application, it does not find jack server
<JackWinter> hmm, don't know how to help you there.  did you try ardour ?
<JackWinter> and what does your .jackrc say ?
<ct529> JackWinter: it was long time ago .... several weeks!
<ct529> JackWinter: I still have the last one, did not remove it .... /usr/bin/jackd -R -dalsa -dhw:0 -r48000 -p1024 -n2
<JackWinter> looks ok afaik.  maybe because you are 64bit, or maybe because you run jack as root ?  did you edit /etc/security/limits.conf and add your user to the audio group ?
<ct529> JackWinter: wait
<JackWinter> in any case it can be done, just takes a lot of figuring out to get it going.  or take the easy way and install ubuntustudio 8.04 32bit
<ct529> JackWinter: I tried with normal user as well
<ct529> JackWinter: that is what I have running in the virtual machine .... but I like the challenge
<ct529> JackWinter: I tried with normal user as well, not only with root
<JackWinter> yeah, but the virtual machine won't work very well for audio and it's an emulated soundcard....
<ct529> JackWinter: indeed ....
<ct529> JackWinter: how do you switch off pulse audio?
<JackWinter> think i just removed all the packages that had to do with it.  but this was on 8.04...
<JackWinter> now can anyone explain to me why adept is split in 2 in kubuntu 8.10 and what the logic behind that is ?
<ct529> JackWinter: I have no idea ....
<ct529> Tm_T: how do you switch off pulseaudio?
<Tm_T> ct529: well, easiest way: remove all pulseaudio related stuff from /etc/xdg/autorun/ and ~/.config/autorun
<JackWinter> i find it very confusing to have 2 places for adept and then never knowing where i have to go to find what i need...
<ct529> Tm_T: well .... maybe not the esiest way .... just a wya where I can go back!
<Tm_T> ct529: you can move those items too if you don't like removing
<AndySpain> hi!
<AndySpain> am new to kubuntu. and wanted to have my computer donate soem computation time to science. There's BOINC and i installed the BOINC via Synaptic (in Adept I could not find it). But I freezes my computer.
<AndySpain> And I cannot start kubuntu most of them times.
<AndySpain> Is there no stable version out there?
<carpii> check its not being blocked by firewall maybe?
<AndySpain> I have no firewall installed
<AndySpain> i tried it on easys - slackware based - and it worked flawlessly.
<AndySpain> But easys had other issues, so I decided to give kubuntu i try
<AndySpain> and here the boinc program also states that it may not work
<carpii> does it say why
<ct529> JackWinter: I do not like it either
<Sky2k8> hello
<Sky2k8> i need helpf!
<AndySpain> no, i says only it's still beta and might not work
<AndySpain> from a live cd I can mount the easys partition and run its boinc from there. when i try the same from within kubuntu it says there is no boincmgr file but doing ls I see it there
<Sky2k8> I've Xubuntu... and... i'm trying to install ATI-Drivers, but after restart i always get "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" etc.
<AndySpain> it's not the most important task I wanna peroform on my system, but if there was a way to get it runnng it would be cool.
<AndySpain> Maybe it's because it's 64 bit?
<ct529> Tm_T: nothing in .config/autostart
<ct529> Tm_T: plenty in /etc/xdg/autorun/
<Tm_T> ct529: that's good, first means you are not infested by gnome
<Sky2k8> no help? :/
<AndySpain> Also I thought that on Kubuntu Adept is the main package management tool. But most packages I do not fin in adept, whereas I do find them in synaptic (jre, tor, boinc, ...)
<AndySpain> am i mistaken?
<Tm_T> ct529: from latter, move away pulseaudio related items
<Sky2k8> Darf man hier auch deutsch reden?
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ockonal> hello all)
<Sky2k8> thx
<jussi01> Sky2k8: yw
<AndySpain> two more things: 1 how can I have my computer sync its clock? I cklick on K-menu->Computer->Settings and click on Date and Time. There I enabled the sync thing, entered my pw and when I colose it and reopen it, it's disbaled again....
<AndySpain> Why is that?
<JackWinter> AndySpain: i am also confused.  in kubuntu 8.04 i have all in adept.  in 8.10 it has been split up and there are 2 adepts, seems one for system stuff and one for applications.  very confusing (at least to me)...
<ct529> Tm_T: how does a gnome infestation work? lot of small red hatted beings in you .config?
<AndySpain> JackWinter: And where to find the other adept?
<ct529> JackWinter: one is just for managing source I think .... I moved to synaptic .... :)
<AndySpain> so using synaptic under kubuntu is fine?
<JackWinter> one is under applications->add/remove software, and the other is under applications-system->package manager.
<SlimeyPete> AndySpain: it'll work fine, yeah
<AndySpain> :-)
<AndySpain> ok
<JackWinter> AndySpain: i don't know, since i've only played with 8.10, but it appears i have installed synaptic on my laptop.  probably out of frustration :)
<JackWinter> AndySpain: just be careful of gnome infestation :))
<ct529> ndySpain: fine for me, it works great
<ct529> JackWinter: yes, it works very well for me too (synaptic)
<JackWinter> ok, bbl gotta see how a newer kernel works
<JackWinter> but before i leave.  anyone know whay adept was split up like this ?  must be a reason for it...
<AndySpain> ok, just tested:
<AndySpain> the add/remove adept showns me a hell of stuff when I enter "tor" (wthout ""), but no tor client at all
<AndySpain> the adept in programs->system  doesn not search anything at all. After entering 'tor' and hitting enter it simply does nothing
<Tm_T> ct529: somehow just installing some particular gnome packages means that your KDE session then starts metacity amongst the other nasty ones
<AndySpain> anyway, if synaptic works, I'll stick to that one. There I find everything I need
<bazhang> apt-cache search tor in konsole
<AndySpain> JackWinter: Good luck with the new kernel!  -11?
<AndySpain> ok, thx bazhang!
<DjFlyBy> seems everytime I try to install Kubuntu it installs fine, but upon reboot after the install it just goes to the grub screen. aNY IDEAS?
<JackWinter> AndySpain: yes -11, any one know if it's easy to get a 2.6.28 kernel or do i have to compile it from sources myself ?
<AndySpain> but why does kubuntu not remember it when I choose it to automatically syn with pool.ntp.org?
<AndySpain> I only have -11
<JackWinter> ok, bbl
<AndySpain> see ya, Jack
<ockonal> Hey, guys, which of u have kubuntu 9.10?
<Tm_T> ockonal: there is no 9.10 yet
<robin0800_> AndySpain: because you have to do sudo and it dosn't ask you can do kdesudo which will take but still won't be remembered
<ockonal> Tm_T: heh, really? Kubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex
<dotkom> what is a gud txt editor for kubuntu?
<jtisme> my cursor inside X window is vertical bar elsewhere a red arrow tried changing it but remain vertical bar how can i make mouse cursor red arrow everywhere
<ockonal> dotkom: Kate ;)
<AndySpain> robin0800: so how do I do it that it will be remmebered?
<DjFlyBy> seems everytime I try to install Kubuntu8.10 it installs fine, but upon reboot after the install it just goes to the grub screen. aNY IDEAS?
<Tm_T> ockonal: most of us have 8.10 I believe, makes not much sense to ask that
<AndySpain> it takes it already after asking for my pw. But it does not remember it
<ockonal> Tm_T: ok, can u give me your sources list?
<dotkom> k, kwl.
<Tm_T> ockonal: no, not really, as it would be worthless for you (:
<AndySpain> robin0800_: so how do I do it that it will be remmebered?  It already askes for my pw, but does not remember the setting
<ockonal> Tm_t: hm.. Can u give? Just give it :)
<Tm_T> ockonal: no I don't, sorry son
<ockonal> Tm_T: ok :)
<Tm_T> ockonal: but I believe the default one should be somewhere in the internets
<robin0800_> AndySpain: best is run  kdesudo systemsettings but will not survive a reboot
<ockonal> Tm_T: ok, thanks
<AndySpain> robin0800_ so there is absolutely no way to have it permanently?
<AndySpain> hmm, ok, thanks nontheless
<AndySpain> robin0800_ now i did it they way you said and after clickin on Apply I get an error message stating "error setting system date/time/time zone"
 * DjFlyBy wonders why his Kubuntu just goes to the "grub" after it completes the initial install onto the hdd. Does anyone know why this would be happening and what to do at this point?
<gfather> so kubuntu is the same as ubuntu with kde right
<gfather> but not allot of stuff changed ?
<ockonal> gfather: yeah
<JackWinter> more or less that yes.  except i think the gnome uses pulseadio which still isn't really in kde
<gfather> i see ,
<kaddi> hola :)
<JackWinter> and of course kde installs alot of different apps than gnome, but that is part of the difference :)
<gfather> well i want to set a nice environment for java development and such
<gfather> yes , but somone told me that gnome apps can run on kde
<gfather> though this will install allot of gnome stuff , will it effect kde ?
<kaddi> !hi |kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi, please see my private message
<snuffmeister> hey
<kaddi> i'm note even allowed to say hello to myself? :(
<snuffmeister> needed quick install help, anyone there?
<snuffmeister> what? lol
<kaddi> snuffmeister : just joking ;)
<snuffmeister> :P
 * DjFlyBy wonders why his Kubuntu just goes to the "grub" after it completes the initial install onto the hdd. Does anyone know why this would be happening and what to do at this point?
<JackWinter> gfather: i like kde, i also have some gnome apps installed.  some people say it's bad...  i don't know, but sometimes i have had some probs with kde, maybe because of gnome ??
<snuffmeister> woah
<snuffmeister> DjFlyBy: that happened to me right now but i'm gonna try to make a clean install of it
<gfather> JackWinter hmm , well i dont want to set up everything , then the system go nuts couse i installed some gnome stuff
<DjFlyBy> snuffmeister: this is my 4th attempt.... keeps happening every time
<snuffmeister> anyway, i'm on an ubuntu 8.04 live cd right now but i've got the jaunty kubuntu daily build downloaded, and nothing to burn it on =(
<BluesKaj> DjFlyBy , you have to choose your kernel wdition of kubuntu in grub to load the OS , usually the first in the grub menu list.
<BluesKaj> edition
<snuffmeister> is it possible to install from the image? as i'm on the live cd right now, and out of any hard disk installs, i thought it might work
<snuffmeister> otherwise i'll just have to install ubuntu and then upgrade everything
<JackWinter> gfather: i understand that :)  i think it works.  one problem i had was when my computer had crashed.  a gnome lock file coused a race condition.  the first time i reainstalled, the second time i fixed it.  now i have another problem with logging out hanging kdm, but that might as well have nothing to do with gnome...
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj: how does one do that?
<gfather> JackWinter hmm
<BluesKaj> use the tab key and then enter DjFlyBy
<JackWinter> gfather: i honestly don't think gnome has anything to do with it.  and for java you can surely do it in a pure kde system.  if you need some gnome apps you could even run ubuntu in a vbox and use them there...:)
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj: all "Tab" does is bring up a list of possible commands
<gfather> JackWinter yes
<BluesKaj> DjFlyBy , do you still have the live cd in the drive ?
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj: nope
<snuffmeister> uum, anyone?
<gfather> <snuffmeister can you ask again
<snuffmeister> yea
<gfather> u have live cd ?
<snuffmeister> it's just
<snuffmeister> yes
<snuffmeister> right now, ubuntu 8.04 live dvd
<snuffmeister> that's where i'm on
<gfather> why dont u install on high speed data stick
<BluesKaj> DjFlyBy , what does grub look like ..is it a list , like a menu ?
<snuffmeister> and i've downloaded the jaunty kubuntu daily build
<gfather> then ull have ur ubunut
<snuffmeister> yeah, right now i don't have usb drives or blank dvd's :P
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj:    the screen looks like so -->      grub>
<gfather> snuffmeistergo buy some
<snuffmeister> i was trying to wing it
<gfather> and hd are chep
<snuffmeister> i know, lol
<snuffmeister> i was just trying to know if it was possible
<gfather> install 2nd hd and put anythng u want on it m and boot with grib :)
<gfather> <snuffmeister whats possible ?
<snuffmeister> laptop, actually, 2nd hd would be complicated
<kaddi> would anyone advise against updating to jaunty now instead of april? i already have kde 4.2 running
<snuffmeister> if it was possible to install the jaunty kubuntu daily build from the ubuntu 8.04 live cd
<snuffmeister> considering i have the iso downloaded and on the windows hard drive
<kaddi> are there any clashes between programs used in intrepid and the ones used in jaunty?
<gfather> snuffmeister u can install ubunut under windows
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj:    the screen looks like so -->      grub>
<snuffmeister> i know, i did, but i had fedora 10 and deleted the partitions and now grub shows up empty
<snuffmeister> it's a bit fubar
<snuffmeister> but i was just wondering
<gfather> <snuffmeister> formate hd and start all again : )
<snuffmeister> forget it, thanks for the help
<gfather> :D
<snuffmeister> yea, trying to avoid that ;P
<snuffmeister> lol
<gfather> :)
<snuffmeister> i'll just install 8.04 and update it all
<gfather> yes
<snuffmeister> it'll be the same, i guess
<snuffmeister> problem is extra packages
<snuffmeister> but i've got the space for it
<nino> darkisin
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj:    the screen looks like so -->      grub>       but if I hit the Tab button it just gives me a list of possible commands to use inside of grub. commands like "background blocklist chainloader" etc...
<BluesKaj> DjFlyBy, so grub menu.lst wasn't installed , looks like you forgot to choose a bootloader when installing the OS
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj: well, thats where the problem lies then I guess, as I did choose the bootloader
<BluesKaj> which bootloader did you choose grub otr LILO
<BluesKaj> or
<DjFlyBy> i chose grub
<alfio> weeeeeeeee
<alfio> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | alfio
<ubottu> alfio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kar> is kde4 faster than 3.5.x as it is said to be? anyone have tryed?
<JontheEchidna> It depends a lot on the hardware
<JontheEchidna> with some hardware/drivers it's faster than kde 3.5, but for other configurations it's a bit slower
<carpii> i wouldnt install it if youre relying it on being faster
<carpii> in my experience it wasnt noticeably different tbh
<bob__> well, as far as I know, kde 3.5 and kde 4, are very similar on the speed side
<JontheEchidna> yeah, in my experience they are similar on the speed side
<JontheEchidna> for my hardware/driver configuration
<kar> anyway, are there in 4 a lot of tuning settings as in kde3? if there are i would try..
<kar> i just do not want all these visual fx
<carpii> ask yourself why you want to upgrade to 4 then
<carpii> personally i tried it, hated it, and reinstalled 3.5
<carpii> but some people love it
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj: I'm gonna try it one more time, but this will be my 5th attempt
<bob__> I would say that you stick with 3.5 then, all I noticed on KDE 4  are visual effects and gadgets, 3.5 is by far more mature
<carpii> its not really considered a finished product though
<carpii> yup i agree
<kar> that i also saw when i tried in summer an alpha edition
<bob__> yes indeed
<carpii> just be aware that upgrading to 4.1 from repositories seems to remove 3.5 and it seemed almost impossible to undo this and bring back 3.5
<kar> i just waited for "off-tuning" options
<BluesKaj> DjFlyBy, no point in trying again , sounds like you need to redownload and install anew DL , make sure you do an md5 sum on the iso.
<bob__> I'm testing 4.2 at this moment and it seems to be a little more robust, compared to 4.1
<kar> thank you all guys
<carpii> yeah 4.2 is apparently a lot more stable
<carpii> i went to 4.1 from repo's, then up to 4.2
<buckethead> 4.2 is much improved over 4.1.
<carpii> but i didnt like the whole concept of plasma's and the start menu just seemed retarded still
<bob__> well, u got that right carpii
<bob__> I'm considering to go back to Ubuntu thou
<bob__> I mean, KDE 4 looks great and is running just fine, it's just.....too flashy :P
<carpii> hehe yea
<carpii> i like how linux people say vista is just eye candy crap
<bob__> hahahahaha
<bob__> yes
<carpii> and then they produce loads of kde skins called 'Vista' etc
<bob__> exactly
<kar> just to atract vista people maybe, but funny indeed
<bob__> Vista is a good OS, I just don't like the idea that I can't tweak the thing the way I want
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj: well this iso passed the MD5 check, I suppose I could re-dl the iso, but the dvd iso takes forever, lol
<BluesKaj> bob__ if you like vista then you'll like W7 even more
<carpii> i think with vista they try to make it more usable for average joe, but it becomes less usable for techies
<carpii> and the whole paranoid security thing was just a complete usability failure anyway :p
<bob__> right
<BluesKaj> !windows | carpii and bob__ and if you want to discuss windows
<ubottu> carpii and bob__ and if you want to discuss windows: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<carpii> ok relax, were done i think
<bob__> there u go, we have just been lectured :P
<carpii> :p
<MarcoPau> hello, I have intrepid and I can't mount the cd. I have sda as ata hd, sdb as ide hd. dmesg | grep sd doesn't show anything related to the cd drive
<bob__> did you try to put a cd into the drive?
<MarcoPau> bob__: of course. it won't automount
<bob__> humm
<BluesKaj> carpii , we're relaxed ..it's a friendly reminder
<bob__> how come that I can't watch video cds on any media player under linux?
<MarcoPau> I fear there's a mess due to ata and ide devices coexisting, that's why I'm hacking to clone some partitions and eliminate the ide drive
<carpii> ok blues, np :)
<BluesKaj> DjFlyBy , then I suggest you reformat the partition or drive you intend to to use for linux ext3 with GParted
<BluesKaj> !codecs | bob__
<ubottu> bob__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bob__> ok, I will keep my mouth shut, Video Cds can be played with VLC :P
<bob__> thx BluesKaj
<ubuntu_> gyhjgjhjhgkkjkck
<BluesKaj> bob__, there are some who prefer to use other players but I agree that VLC does a good job
<bob__> indeed
<bob__> I like (k)ubuntu, the community is awesome
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj: hmmm I wonder if it could be soo simple.... I remember during the install it thinks my Primary Master hdd is actually sdb  when in fact shouldn't it be sda
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj: so if that is the case then shouldn't grub actually be installed to (hd1) instead of (hd0) .. to ensure it gets installed to the Primary Master hdd ?
<JackWinter> is there a way to install a 2.6.28 kernel on kubuntu 8.10 ?  from backports ?
<martinez> --
<BluesKaj> DjFlyBy , do you have an old windows rescue partition on the HDD ?
<BluesKaj> DjFlyBy , if so then I'd resize to the same size as your RAM, and use it as the swap
<BluesKaj> DjFlyBy , unless of cours you want to dual boot windows and linux
<dedecius> hallo alle zusammen
<JackWinter> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<JackWinter> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<BluesKaj> JackWinter , what are you trying to do ?
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj: nope the hdd is clean, nothing on it previously. there's 2 other drives in the box but they are storage drives
<JackWinter> i'd like to try a 2.6.28 kernel without using the alpha
<JackWinter> BluesKaj: or maybe better said i'd like to boot kubuntu 8.10 with a 2.6.28 kernel
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj: however Kubuntu is seeing my drives as such -->  Primary Master = sdb :: Secondary Master = sda :: Secondary Slave = sdc
<JackWinter> think i'm gonna have to compile it myself...
<BluesKaj> JackWinter , http://www.kernel.org/
<Pici> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<BluesKaj> DjFlyBy, maybe you have the jumpers set incorrectly on one drive
<elizabeth> goog morning guys i like to ask 4 ur help i am so new on this there is this friend that installed kubuntu on my compaq v3000 laptop everything was just fine but suddendly i gotno more wireless signal, is lost it use to have ir but since saturday i got nothing and i really dont know how to fix this and the biggest problem is that my friend is out of town can any1 helpme out pls to fix thisno wireless internet
<ct529> elizabeth: is the wireless card switched on?
<elizabeth> yes and the ligth turn red it use to be blue
<DjFlyBy> BluesKaj: jumpers are correct
<ct529> elizabeth: red .... is the wireless roter switched on?
<ct529> elizabeth: router not roter
<elizabeth> yes it is switched on
<ct529> elizabeth: are you logged in?
<elizabeth> no look my laptop has this little button to swith on or off the wireless connection
<AndySpain> can anybody help me setting up my wifi?
<ct529> elizabeth: yes, but to test you must be logged on
<elizabeth> how do i do that??
<ct529> elizabeth: is the laptop on? have you entered your username and password?
<elizabeth> yes
<ct529> ok .... open a konsole
<elizabeth> i am using it right now but i am using ethernet connection
<ct529> elizabeth: ok .... open a konsole
<bob__> Installing CoD4 at this very moment with the latest version of Wine, lets see how it goes :)
<elizabeth> ok that i now is open
<giarca> how I can take the cpu at 100% for a test? I know there is a command using /dev/null or like.
<ct529> elizabeth: write ifconfig then enter and pastebin the result
<BluesKaj> DjFlyBy , well something is amiss if you're primary drive is seen as sdb , not sda.
<giarca> pheraps /dev/urandom in /dev/null...
<giarca> damn, I don't remember...
<elizabeth> theres a lot of stuff should i just copy it and past it in here ct529?
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ct529> elizabeth: use pastebin, as I said
<BluesKaj> ct529 , some newcomers don't know about pastebin
<ct529> elizabeth: go here with your browser http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output
<elizabeth> how do i do that ct529?? i amsorry but like i said i am so new and theres bunch of stuff i dont know is like another lenguage
<ct529> elizabeth: go here with your browser http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output
<elizabeth> ok let me do it
<ct529> elizabeth: sorry, I am in a rush .... I have to go to offic ein few minutes, I would not be so pushy normally
<ct529> elizabeth: done? there should be a wlan0 line ....
<elizabeth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118857/
<elizabeth> there thats what i got
<manne> ciao a tutti da manne
<BluesKaj> !it | manne
<ubottu> manne: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<elizabeth> but c529 i dont c any line like that
<ct529> elizabeth: it looks like you have 2 ethernet cards running .... that is weird
<ct529> elizabeth: what do you see in network manager? there is a small icon in the bottom right corner of you screen
<ct529> elizabeth: that looks like a network plug
<elizabeth> not even that
<BluesKaj> or a globe
<ct529> elizabeth: or a globe
<elizabeth> globe is green
<ct529> elizabeth: if you go on it with the mouse, and you hover, it should tell you which interfaces are connected
<ct529> elizabeth: if you go on it, then click the right button of the mouse, it should let you configure the net
<elizabeth> it says eth0 and eth1
<ct529> elizabeth: both active?
<BluesKaj> elizabeth that means you have a dhcp(wired) connection
<elizabeth> eth1 active eth0 down
<ct529> elizabeth: ok! that sounds more right ....
<kaddi> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ct529> elizabeth: now click on the right button of the mouse whilst you hover on the icon
<elizabeth> ok the network right and what do i do?
<ct529> elizabeth: chose "New connection" and then "eth0"
<elizabeth> ok now theres this little window open
<ct529> elizabeth: what does it say?
<elizabeth> new connection
<elizabeth> little box that says use manual IP configuration
<ct529> elizabeth: yes, enter new connection, and choose "eth0"
<elizabeth> and the rest is gray
<ct529> elizabeth: that is strange
<elizabeth> ok if i click on the use IP config
<ct529> elizabeth: what do you see if you go on deactivate connection
<elizabeth> everything turns black
<BluesKaj> ct529, she has to disconnect the dhcp before her wireless option will be available
<elizabeth> and is asking me for ip address
<ct529> BluesKaj: yes, I suppose
<elizabeth> netmask, gateway dns addresses and dns search
<ct529> BluesKaj: but I do not udnerstand why she has 2 interfaces, none of which is wireless
<Oripor> Hi I just installed Kubuntu 8.04 and synaptic package manager isn't installed. How do I install it?
<BluesKaj> well, I know this from my wifes' laptop
<elizabeth> if i deactivate it everything turns gray again
<ct529> elizabeth: forget about it .... :)
<elizabeth> ok
<BluesKaj> elizabeth , do you have a LAN or WAN connection option
<ct529> BluesKaj: could you help him/her?  Ineed to go back to town!
<ct529> BluesKaj: thanks!
<BluesKaj> ok ct529 , have fun :)
<elizabeth> hey listen my friend toldme that u guys r very friendly and helpful so would u mind taking control over my laptop and c whats wrong pls can u do that pls???
<Oripor> Why would I not have synaptic package manager available after a fresh install?
<elizabeth> i think i use lan
<elizabeth> i am not sure
<slhk> Oripor: sudo spt-get install synaptic
<Oripor> thx
<slhk> Oripor: because in kubuntu the package manager is adept
<BluesKaj> elizabeth , no we don't take control of ppls machines , but we usually stick with the person to help them walk thru the issue 'til it's solved
<BluesKaj> ok elizabeth . LAN it is , that will be your wireless connection to your router
<elizabeth> ok my problem is that i have no wireless connection i use to but somehow it got lost and the indicator light in my laptop turned red it use to be blue
<BluesKaj> elizabeth , make sure your wireless is enabled on your router , maybe it got turned off somehow.
<kaddi> i'm playing with desktop effects in plasma. and right now i am playing with effects on selected/deselected windows.
<kaddi> i also use "activate window under cursor after 750ms"
<kaddi> the effects for deselected windows are immediatly applied when i move the cursor away from a window, instead of deselcting the window at the same time a new window is selected
<kaddi> (hope i'm getting through to anyone XD )
<kaddi> is there a way to get the effects for deselected windows applied only after a certain amount of time
<kaddi> (i do not think, that it is a problem with my graphiccard. if i select a window by mouseclick all effects are immediately applied correctly)
<Oripor> How do I get the 3D cube and desktop effects in Kubuntu 8.04?
<AndySpain> how do i make a screenshot in kubuntu?
<AndySpain> on ubuntu there was an app for that
<carpii> graphics -> ksnapshot
<AndySpain> ah, ok
<AndySpain> thank you carpii
<carpii> np
<AndySpain> another question: I started amarok and since it started it changed my panel
<carpii> in what way did it change your panel?
<AndySpain> now all the icons that used to be on the right are in the middle
<carpii> ok the icons are sitting on a toolbar that can be moved
<carpii> try right clicking on a blank area near the icons, and choose unlock panels
<carpii> then you can reposition them, and lock them again if you want
<AndySpain> and the cloco is not very much on the right margin anymore. Cannot movethem there as their defaultspaces have increased
<carpii> ah it depends what version of kde youre using i guess
<AndySpain> carpii: right, but this repositioning has fixed spaces to position them, and they are too big now.
<AndySpain> I did not change the kde version and before starting amarok it was ok
<carpii> yes, but im not familiar with kde 4.x really :p
<carpii> im only talking about kde 3.5
<AndySpain> I can reposition the icons in a way that their order changes, but the space respeverd by the clock if it's on the right, goes until the middle.
<Oripor> I just installed Kubuntu and it's supposed to have Desktop Special Effects built in. Where can I enable 3D Cube and other effects?
<carpii> Andy, i dont really understand :/
<AndySpain> Thus the other icons like active programs are in the middle or right of the clock, if i resposition them, and then the clock is in the middle
<kaddi> wine just killed my xserver :D where would i look for clues as of why it did this
<AndySpain> is there a place I can send you a screenshot?
<carpii> try imageshack.us
<Oripor> How can I find information about how to enable 3D Cube and other settings?
<carpii> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<carpii> there
<AndySpain> carpii: http://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfoto1qk8.png
<Oripor> I thought in the new Kubuntu / KDE you didn't have to use Compiz because the Desktop Special Effects were already "built in" upon install???
<carpii> hm its not a very good article
<AndySpain> carpii: and after repositioning: http://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfoto2ew8.png
<AndySpain> as you see it does not look quite nice
<carpii> ok youre using kde 4.x, i dont know how to fix that sorry
<AndySpain> and I _cannot_ change the spacing or absolute positions, only the relative positions. KDE 4.1
<AndySpain> ah, ok
<carpii> ok, you might like to upgrade to kde 4.2
<AndySpain> how do i upgrade?
<carpii> 4.1 had lots of these sort of problems afaik
<AndySpain> am new
<carpii> see url in topic
<AndySpain> 4.2 has not?
<AndySpain> ok
<AndySpain> thank you
<carpii> well i heard 4.2 fixes a lot of things
<slhk> Oripor: right click on the title bar of a window
<slhk> Oripor: and choose "configure windo behaviour"
<slhk> Oripor: in the desktop effects select the "all effects" tab
<Oripor> Ok thanks, though I still don't see anything about a 3D Cube
<slhk> Oripor: it's called "desktop cube", in the "window management" section, I think that's what you look for
<Oripor> slhk: Yea I just don't have an option for it. Maybe I need to get different Video Drivers installed or something.
<slhk> Oripor: actually it may have been introduced with kde4.2 and you may still not have it depending on which version you are running
<somekool> is evolution the only mail client under linux start supports exchange ?
<carpii> i think kmail does too
<carpii> for kde
<b_frank> hi
<b_frank> I have a video card,asus en6200le which can only use nv driver,with any nvidia driver screen is black.please help
<kaddi> hi, anyone got anno1701 to work on linux?
<austin> I'm trying to install songbird, tar.gz...i need some help with install
<ockonal> austin: what help?
<AndySpain> what's the transparent thing on dekstop called?
<AndySpain> It has vanished
<AndySpain> If I new it's name, maybe I could add it again
<AndySpain> kde 4.1.4
<austin> nvm
<AndySpain> nvm is the name? or are talking about another topic?
<austin> no, i mean nvm i don't need hlep,
<austin> sorry for the confusion
<AndySpain> hehe, ok
<AndySpain> but maybe you can tell me what the transparent window on the desktop is called
<AndySpain> because mine just disappeared
<austin> oh that?
<austin> um, did it say like, "Desktop" in the corner?
<austin> I beleave thats just a folder widget, gimi a sec lemmi look
<austin> AndySpain: ok go the the top corner, click on unlcok widegets> then add widget
<austin> Anyspain: scroll around untill you find a folder view widget, drag on drop onto your desktop
<AndySpain> I don't remmeber what it said. I just installed kubuntu yesternight
<austin> then click the wrench icon next to it, which appears when you hover the cursor over the widget.  then point to your desktop folder
<AndySpain> ok
<AndySpain> folder view
<austin> mhm
<carpii> does anyone find their internet connection slows down after running ktorrent, even after its quit ?
<AndySpain> austin: cool, yea. that was it
<AndySpain> though it used to be empty, now it has my home folder
<AndySpain> thank you austin
<austin> AndySpane: click ont he wrench icon, and the little folder icon in the new window
<austin> go to home/YOUUSERNAME/Deskto
<austin> *desktop
<austin> it will display your desktop contents then
<austin> can anyone help me with a songbird install?
<hoppel118> Hallo
<hoppel118> Was kann man hier machen?
<hoppel118> bin das erste mal in so nem irc
<ockonal> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ockonal> :)
<JackWinter> how do i get wine in my kmenu on 8.10 ?
<ockonal> sudo apt-get install wine
<ockonal> or u've already installed?
<JackWinter> ockonal: i did install it, but it doesn't appear in kmenu ?
<ockonal> Try to reboot
<hoppel118> i think restatin x is enough
<hoppel118> strg + alt + backspace
<ockonal> Yeah
<hoppel118> restarting X was ment
<vbgunz> anyone use screen and vim? why doesn't home and end map to ^ and $ anymore? do I have to map them myself? they both seem to capitalize the next letter. why, how to fix?
<JackWinter> ockonal: i've even uninstalled 1.1.14, clean and purged, and then reinstalled 1.0.1...  ok i'll try to relogin...
<noaXess> grrr.. sometimes i can't write anything.. keyboard won't work on my notebook... i need to logout, restart X and login to KDE 4.2 then thekeyboard and all shortcuts are ok..
<noaXess> any idea whats happend?
<ockonal> noaXess: after updating to kde 4.2?
<noaXess> jep..
<ockonal> noeXess: ok, just try this:
<noaXess> sometimes i can work days.. and today it happends twice
<noaXess> ockonal: have you the same problem?
<ockonal> hoaXess: rm -r ~/.kde
<ockonal> noaXess: yes, i had this problem after updating kde 4.2
<ockonal> noaXess: but save your data!
<noaXess> ockonal: and then.. i loose all my settings..
<ockonal> noaXess: yeah
<noaXess> ockonal: you work also on a notebook, laptop?
<ockonal> noaXess: sudo aptitude purge kwin && sudo install kwin
<noaXess> ockonal: hm.. thats a really strange solution..
<JackWinter> nope no wine in kmenu...
<noaXess> ockonal: is there no information what exactly happend, if keyboard won't work?..
<vinci_> How can i install koffice for kde4.2?
<JackWinter> anyone here have wine installed in 8.10 ?
<rytmenpinnen> Hey, can you still update kubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04?
<hoppel118> yes I
<noaXess> JackWinter: i use crossover linux for that
<ockonal> noaXess: just kde-bug
<ockonal> vinci_: sudo apt-get install koffice
<noaXess> ockonal: you mean place a bug :)
<ockonal> noxXess: :) Just do that
<hoppel118> may be remove it first
<noaXess> !info koffice | vinci_
<ubottu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-6ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 60 kB
<vinci_> ockonal: but there is an error
<ockonal> rytmenpinnen: yes, just add need repo
<hoppel118> sudo apt-get remove wine
<rytmenpinnen> need repo?
<vinci_> ubottu: I can't install koffice 1.6.3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JackWinter> hoppel118: i've done that already...
<hoppel118> and then reinstall with "sudo apt-get install wine" or use synaptic
<noaXess> ockonal: but my problem.... where can i find log entries where i can see what's happends if this occurs.. in /var/log/messages i can't find anything
<JackWinter> hoppel118: ok, i'll try again...
<ockonal> noaXess: really, i can't remember. But i know, that almost all user have this bug after updating :)
<JackWinter> hoppel118: didn't help...
<noaXess> ockonal: i had it also on kde4.1 update.. hm.. lot to do, if i delete .kde.. ok.. will be the last chance ;)
<JackWinter> noaXess: don't know exactly what your problem is, but instead of deleting .kde you could set a different KDEHOME or create another user to login with.  no need to delete .kde when the problem is elsewhere...
<hoppel118> sorry, i dont know, i have it running with kubuntu 8.10 and kde 4.2 without any probs
<carpii> at the very least you should move .kde to .kdeold rather than deleting it
<carpii> you might regret it otherwise
<noaXess> JackWinter: i see.. if i need to delete .kde, i will first backup it... i do that all night ;)
<noaXess> carpii: jep.. my words ;)
<carpii> :)
<JackWinter> hoppel118: and you get a wine menu in your kmenu ?
<hoppel118> yes, i have
<hoppel118> i have to go, bye, sorry
<noaXess> ok.. see ya all.. dinner time..
<JackWinter> noaXess: for a quick check you can ctrl-alt-f1 to start a new virtual terminal.  set kdehome to something like .kde2  and then run startx -- :3  which will open a new session on ctrl-alt-f9
<AndySpain> what's the linux comamnd to move a directory with subrdirectories?  (not copy, but cut and paste)
<fosco__> AndySpain, mv
<BluesKaj> AndySpain, sudo cp -r folder /dir/where/youwantit
<vinci_> When i follow the guide on kubuntu, I installed KDE4.2, and koffice2.0 beta.
<AndySpain> fosco__ BluesKaj thx.   I deduce mv -r  ?
<AndySpain> or don't i need -r for mv?
<vinci_> but there is an error that koffice-data-kde4, cant cover the file from kde-icons-oxygen
<vinci_> so how can i force install?
<BluesKaj> ah AndySpain, yeah that should work
<freedom_dan> Hi People, Has anybody here any experience with setting up a multiseat system (by this I mean, I want to be able to attach two keyboards and two mice & two monitors to the ONE PC, and have two people be able to use the one PC at the SAME time, each person would use one monitor, and have their own mouse and keyboard...)
<AndySpain> thx
<freedom_dan> it seems to be very tricky to set up :/
<freedom_dan> especially if you are new to Linux like me :)
<jtisme> my mouse cursor is a vertical bar in x windows can change it any ideas
<jtisme> i want the arrow head as mouse cursor
<freedom_dan> if anybody is interested you can read a little about it here: http://blog.chris.tylers.info/index.php?/archives/14-Multiseat-X-Under-X11R6.97.0.html
<freedom_dan> LOL, it does seem to hard to set up, that two users can use the one pc at the same time... almost impossible to find somebody who know how to do it... oh well...
<florian__> Hallo, wie gehts?
<florian__> kennst sich jemand mit cups-pdf aus?
<Tm_T> !de | florian__
<ubottu> florian__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<florian__> achso, danke (mein interface ist halt in deutsch, deshalb dachte ich...)
<AndySpain> ok with su I can change the user in termianl. but that onyl affects the terminal. Can I change the user and his/her priviledges for allt the login (KDE) without loggin out and in?
<AndySpain> and how can I make kubuntu automatically mount sda1?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, ktorrent 3.2 is totally worth getting
<ActionParsnip> http://debian.mirror.inra.fr/debian/pool/main/k/ktorrent/ some debs there
<Tm_T> ofcourse, those packages doesn't have "ubuntu warranty" (;)
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: ubuntu doesnt have a warranty either
<ActionParsnip> :D
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: I know, but you know what I meant
<ActionParsnip> i do thats what makes it funny
<ActionParsnip> i'd reccomnd it personally though
<ActionParsnip> theres even a plasmoid that goes with it if you are into that
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: aye (I got that stuff from svn)
<dotkom_> Hi Peeps. I am running 8.10 KDE 4.2 & compiz but i cannot set more than 2 desktops? Any1 help?
<ActionParsnip> dotkom_: in nccsm search for desktop
<ActionParsnip> ccsm*
<AndySpain> on a multiuser sytem: can I  grant internet access for other users but prevent them from installing software, even adobe flash or things the like?
<AndySpain> and prevent them from accesssing other user's directories?
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: if they arent part of the admin group they cant do stuff with gk/sudo
<AndySpain> actually they should only have acces to their own home directory
<AndySpain> ok, but for installing adobe flashplayer do you need sudo??
<chris-rc1> hi
<chris-rc1> can anybody receive files from a bluetooth device via kbluetooth??
<dotkom_> nope i have tried
<ActionParsnip> dotkom_: in general, desktop size, change to 4 instead of 2
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: for installing anything you ned sudo. Set it all up as the sudo account and then view it as the normal user
<ActionParsnip> chris-rc1: I've recieved but not sent
<spud-> hello
<spud-> someone who can help me with dd?
<ActionParsnip> spud-: can you be specific
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip: you can receive files from a phone?
<ActionParsnip> chris-rc1: yeah, thats what i use it for
<spud-> the dd-command, when low-level copying
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip: how do you do that? i can only send files to my phone
<ActionParsnip> chris-rc1: make sure the kbluetooth says discoverble, you may also want to review the conf file to say discoverable too
<ActionParsnip> chris-rc1: its really REALLY flakey
<ActionParsnip> chris-rc1: bit hit and miss at best
<AndySpain> ActionParsnip:  I just tried: user cannot write except in his home dir. BUT he can read the other home directories.
<AndySpain> Can't i prevent that?
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: then: sudo chown -R <username> /home/<username>; sudo chmod -R 755 /home/<username>
<spud-> ActionParsnip: I have done a dd low level copy on my hard drive. After finished I don't get in to work in my other computer. What can I have done wrong?
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: that will transfer the folder to the restricted user. You will have to be the sudo account
<ActionParsnip> spud-: if you dd from drive to drive you may not have written grub over
<ActionParsnip> !grub | spud-
<ubottu> spud-: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AndySpain> ActionParsnip: sudo chown -R restricteduser /home/restricteduser; sudo chmod -R 755 /home/restricteduser   - this makes that restricted user cannot have read access to other user's home directories?
<spud-> ActionParsnip: I only have a live boot cd (it's at my work)
<ActionParsnip> spud-: im guessing by "doesnt work" you mean "doesnt boot"
<fidji> pour le français c'est pas compliqué dans synaptic tape le mot clef language
<Tm_T> !fr | fidji
<ubottu> fidji: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<spud-> ActionParsnip: It doesn't happen anything, it doesn't even try to boot
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: no, it means it will have full access to the folder and subfolders from /home/restricteduser
<fidji> Tm_T:  sorry, it's a mistake
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: if you use sudo chmod -R 700 then no other user will have access to the folder except the owner
<AndySpain> ActionParsnip: But he already has access to his own directory. But also has read acceess to other user's home. And that's what I want him NOT to have.
<AndySpain> he's only in his private group
<ActionParsnip> spud-: make sure bios is pointing to it and make sure grub is installed
<AndySpain> ah, ok. ActionParsnip: So I must apply chmod -R 700 to all other home directories?
<spud-> ActionParsnip: Bios is ok, but I don't understand what grub is? It's a windows system i'm trying to low level copy
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: you need to run 700 on all the home folder you dont want anyone else to access to
<AndySpain> thank you, ActionParsnip
<AndySpain> :-)
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: first number is owner, 2nd is eveyone in the same groups, 3rd is everyone else
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: check out chmod + chown in detail and you can restrict / allow access
<ActionParsnip> spud-: then you will need to install the windows bootloader as it wont have been copied
<spud-> ActionParsnip: Don't have been copied? Do you know how to copy this?
<ActionParsnip> spud-: i dont know how, ask in ##windows, the xp cd can be used to write a new boot sector
<spud-> ok thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to install firefox without the branding package + tonne of gnome stuff
<AndySpain> Can i take certain programs out of the Kmenu for other users?
<AndySpain> eg: If someone tells me he will only work with it and not chat, can I quit kopete from his kmenu, without globally uninstalling it?
<elizabeth> hi guys my name is Elizabeth, i have a friendthat installed on my laptop compaq presario v3000 a system kubuntu intrepid he said, everything was nice, but since saturday somehow i lost connection to internet by wireless, i really need it, he told me that u guys r friendly and helpful, can somebody help me out to fix itpls i am so new on this, he is out of town so i dont know how to get back my wireless connection pls somebody
<elizabeth> help??????????????'
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: not sure on that one dude, Im not usre how the menu is managed
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: if you run lspci and lsusb you can see what wifi it is and websearch from there
<AndySpain> you have already been a lot of help, ActionParsnip. Thank you
<elizabeth> hi guys my name is Elizabeth, i have a friendthat installed on my laptop compaq presario v3000 a system kubuntu intrepid he said, everything was nice, but since saturday somehow i lost connection to internet by wireless, i really need it, he told me that u guys r friendly and helpful, can somebody help me out to fix itpls i am so new on this, he is out of town so i dont know how to get back my wireless connection pls somebody
<elizabeth> help??????????????'' sorry but this is a lenaguage i really dont know
<elizabeth> what dou mean with run??
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: in konsole
<elizabeth> ok
<AndySpain> The reason I'm asking is that I have a laptop and my room mate ALWAYS wants to use it. But I'm kinda against that. But if she needs it, ok. I give it to her. But I don't want her to see my personal files or have the laptop runnung all night for chatting or watching stupid manga videos online for hours....  (therefore, the kopete question, the adobe flashplayer question, etc.)
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: one line will identify the device
<infocentro> fala cambada
<elizabeth> there is nothing saying wifi
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: look for words like 802.11 / broadco etc
<ActionParsnip> *broadcom
<elizabeth> no such words ActionParsnip
<gfather> hello guys
<gfather> just installed a kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: is it an internal device or usb?
<elizabeth> internal
<gfather> how to activate the 3d effect
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: ok then lspci will show the device
<ActionParsnip> gfather: have you installed video card drivers?
<gfather> ActionParsnip not yet
<kriox> there is a channell for samba?
<kriox> ! samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<elizabeth> ActionParsnip not even with that
<ActionParsnip> gfather: lspci | grep -i vga
<elizabeth> i dont c those words
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: then its not enabled / turned on
<avihayb> I connected a digital camera to my computer, it's one of those cameras that dosen't look like a mass storage device. I configured it in the control pannle camera thingy. now what?
<gfather> ActionParsnip do i do that , or install the ati driver
<ActionParsnip> gfather: run that command the read
<ActionParsnip> !ati | gfather
<gfather> oks
<ubottu> gfather: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> avihayb: does it show up in digikam ?
<avihayb> I guess i need to istall digikam then
<elizabeth> it is turn on look my laptop compaq presario v3000 has 1 yr old it has this button with a light indicator it use to be blue with windos, when my friend put this new system it was the same but i dont know what happen last saturday i turned on my laptop and the indicator button is red since then
<gfather> ActionParsnip it shows 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300(PCIE)]
<elizabeth> and i got no wireless connection
<ActionParsnip> gfather: cool, check the link ubottu gave
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: if its not showing up in lspci its not turned on, what make / model lapto pis it
<elizabeth> compaq presario V3000
<elizabeth> and it is turn on
<elizabeth> that is forsure
<ngranek> is there a way to make the KDE 4.2 virtual desktop not wrap around? i mean, if i'm in the leftmost desktop and press the rotate left keyboard shortcut, i want the desktop to ignore it and stay in that desktop, instead of wrapping to the rightmost desktop
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: looks like it has a broadcom wifi
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: do younot see BCM43xx
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: or Broadcom
<elizabeth> and it is turn on'
<elizabeth> u mean on konsole?
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: Broadcom BCM4311 KFB
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: yes in konsole
<elizabeth> nop dont c that on konsole
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: try switching the wifi off and on with the switch
<elizabeth> done but still red light
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: ok then read: dmesg | tail
<elizabeth> no broadcom or wifi words either
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: does it say that the adapter was brought up ok
<avihayb> ActionParsnip: ok, it works with digikam. thanks. but it forced me to downgrade to libkipi. any solution for that?
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: i'd reboot and read dmesg all the way through
<ActionParsnip> avihayb: i dont use it but i guess there'll be a guide some place
<avihayb> not wwaht I asked
<avihayb> what
<elizabeth> and it is turn on:
<elizabeth> elizabeth@Elizabeth:~$ dmesg | tail
<elizabeth> [   28.369814] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
<elizabeth> [   28.369820] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
<elizabeth> [   29.000072] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -95354447 ns)
<elizabeth> [   30.902883] NVRM : nv_acpi_nvif_method : NVIF data invalid. function d subFunction 0
<elizabeth> [   32.862226] eth0: no link during initialization.
<elizabeth> [   32.986527] NET: Registered protocol family 17
<elizabeth> [   37.718241] NET: Registered protocol family 10
<elizabeth> [   37.722328] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<elizabeth> [   37.724822] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<elizabeth> [   48.136049] eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<elizabeth> elizabeth@Elizabeth:~$
<elizabeth> ActionParsnip there is what it says
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: use pastebin for large pastes so you dont scroll the screen
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: if you reboot then run: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: then you can watch your devices come up
<elizabeth> ok lets reboot and let u know
<elizabeth> thx
<altrortla> hello............. what is this ? I'm trying to access at smb.conf .... and this is what i got...
<altrortla> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 1 <<<
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: what command did you run to get the error?
<olewolf> altrortla: that's possibly rather bad. Do you see the contents of the sudoers file if you type "sudo cat /etc/sudoers" (followed by your password when prompted)?
<altrortla> moreover if i try to access at system >>> setting .... when i need to have amministrative privileges , noting appens
<altrortla> i have done ... suodo vim smb.conf
<altrortla> sudo
<olewolf> altrortla: never mind the smb.conf file for now; it looks like your sudoers file might be broken, which is pretty bad.
<altrortla> sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<altrortla> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 1 <<<
<altrortla> AZZ
<altrortla> what should i do?
<olewolf> altrortla: ouch. You'll probably need to boot from a rescue CD and repair the sudoers file. And, that's hoping it's just the sudoers file that is broken.
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: try: kdesudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<olewolf> ActionParsnip: if the sudoers file is broken, that won't work either.
<altrortla> kdesudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<altrortla> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 1 <<<
<altrortla> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 1
<altrortla> ok from cd .... what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: http://pastebin.com/f263dedc6
<olewolf> Well, er... if you don't know, then it might be a little complicated. You'll have to somehow edit the sudoers file and replace the contents with the pastebin contents that ActionParsnip showed you.
<olewolf> Do you have any idea what happened to break the sudoers file?
<altrortla> no
<olewolf> It's just that this file is better protected than most files, requiring "440" permissions.
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: you could write my pastebin to your hdd, boot to recovery rot console and copy it across
<olewolf> If this file got broken, God know what else was broken.
<ActionParsnip> olewolf: i'm good at work arounds
<olewolf> altrortla: just remember to chmod the sudoers file to 440 if you follow ActionParsnip's advice.
<altrortla> so i had to use not sudo
<Pici> Or use visudo
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: save mine in your home dir then make a backup of the broken one and move mine in its place
<altrortla> but root console
<olewolf> altrortla: if you can get to a root console, then you'll be able to fix the file. It's just that getting there from your current terminal requires the sudoers file to be valid, so it's a catch-22.
<elizabeth> ActionParsnip here is what i got and the cursor on konsole is on stand by is weird: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118913/
<cuddlescupcake> :)
<ActionParsnip> olewolf: -r--r----- 1 root root 496 2009-01-31 13:32 ./sudoers
<altrortla> i can't got a root console...
<altrortla> azz
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: you can, you reboot and press esc when grub shows up, then select recovery for your kernel, then select root console
<olewolf> ActionParsnip: well, that's what it should look like under /etc/sudoers. So altrortla needs to chmod it to writeable, then copy the basebin thing to the sudoers file, and then chmod 440 the file.
<ActionParsnip> olewolf: just showing the permissions I have on my working file
<olewolf> Right, moving that file to /etc/sudoers would work, too.
<ActionParsnip> goody, another one logging on as root :(
<gfather> just installed graphic card drivers
<gfather> ActionParsnip now what should i do
<altrortla> one moment.... so i copy with kate your config...
<ActionParsnip> gfather: ok and you configured xorg.conf and all that malarky?
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: use any text editor to create a new file with my config
<altrortla> then simply copy that file in sudoers
<altrortla> ?
<elizabeth> so did u saw ActionParsnip what i got after typing on konsole what u told mt to?
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: you can then copy the data over
<jtisme> my mouse pointer is a vertical bar cannot change it any ideas
<gfather> ActionParsnip i think so
<ActionParsnip> elizabeth: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> gfather: try: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<ActionParsnip> gfather: do you have direct rendering?
<gfather> direct rendering: Yes
<ActionParsnip> gfather: great
<giuseppe> ciao
<gfather> :)
<ActionParsnip> gfather: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nemes> hi
<elizabeth> yes and the cursor on konsole still is freeze this is what i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118913/
<Guest32739> ragazzi ho installato goggle earth ma si chiude subito appena lo apre
<nemes> excuse me im absolutly new here and at least totally lost can someone help me? (speaking french may be appreciated) :/
<altrortla> looking in sudoers file there's write nothing
<ActionParsnip> !fr | nemes
<ubottu> nemes: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nemes> ty
<gfather> ActionParsnip done :)
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: you need to create a new file anywhere on your system, then boot to the recovery root console and copy it in (after renaming the original)
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: its that simple
<ActionParsnip> gfather: ok then run: compiz --replace &
<ActionParsnip> gfather: if yu have 3d rendering successfully setup it wil work
<ActionParsnip> gfather: after you run the command hold ctrl + at and drag the cube round with mouse button 1
<ActionParsnip> at == alt*
<elizabeth> ActionParsnip what does what u told me to type suppose to do cause the cursor on konsole does nothing is just there
<altrortla> ActionParsnip: ok ... If i need of some tips i'll follow you as Amerigo
<amerigo> ehilà
<gfather> ActionParsnip didnt work
<amerigo> Action
<gfather> :S
<amerigo> For what i have to understand .... broken sudoers my be broken sever files...
<amerigo> i had to reinstall all the system to be sure that a haven't others error?
<ActionParsnip> gfather: then your video drivers arent right
<gfather> :(
<gfather> how can i disable it
<gfather> teh system got slower
<gfather> allot
<ActionParsnip> gfather: metacity --replace &
<altrortla> ActionParsnip: I had to cange permission on sudoers file and i dunno how to do ...
<mefisto__> on topic: http://www.go2linux.org/pics/single_pictures/sandwich.png
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: chown <user to be the owner> /etc/sudoers (or whatever its called)
<altrortla> no root console is abled in recover mode
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: its in the menu that pops up once you select recovery mode for your kernel
<AndySpain> ActionParship: Can you help me to set up my wifi as well?
<AndySpain> I'm on a hp pavilion laptop
<altrortla> i'mvery confused... sorry
<neel> hi
<_Cox> hello
<_Cox> anyone willing to help?
<martinez> HI people
<martinez> were you from
<_Cox> croatia
<mefisto__> _Cox: ask a question, if any can help they probably will
<_Cox> thx
<_Cox> ok, i just installed kubuntu today
<_Cox> there is sound, but not in amarok
<altrortla> ActionParsnip:
<altrortla> ActionParsnip:
<altrortla> sudo vim smb.conf
<altrortla> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<altrortla> azz
<olewolf> altrortla: then retry the boot-to-root and chmod it to 440.
<_Cox> wait :D i m linux noob
<olewolf> altrortla: can you guess why I said remember to chmod it to 440? :)
<altrortla> olewolf: I don't know how
<altrortla> azz
<altrortla> it is out of my range
<olewolf> altrortla: well, you managed to boot to a root console, didn't you? Just do exactly as before, but instead of copying the file, "chmod 440 /etc/sudoers".
<altrortla> chmod 440 /etc/sudoers ... this string?
<altrortla> only?
<olewolf> Yes. Assuming the /etc/sudoers file is fixed.
<altrortla> ok
<_Cox> guys... u sayin that to me or what? :D
<ActionParsnip> _Cox: only if you are addressed like this
<olewolf> altrortla: the sudoers file is a rather hefty security issue. If it's writable by anyone but root, or even by root itself, then... oh, he left.
<nemezero> excuse me, can someone "send" me to the french speaking chan... i dont know how does it work
<ActionParsnip> !sound | _Cox
<ubottu> _Cox: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> !fr | nemezero
<ubottu> nemezero: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nemezero> ty
<nemezero> !fr
<nemezero> !fr|
<mefisto__> arts has been abandoned in favour of phonon, hasn't it?
<ActionParsnip> nemezero: try /j #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> !phonon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phonon
<_Cox> ok thx ubottu
<ActionParsnip> !info phono
<ubottu> Package phono does not exist in intrepid
<nemezero> ty
<mefisto__> !info phonon
<ubottu> phonon (source: phonon): metapackage for Phonon multimedia framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ActionParsnip> Phonon is the Qt4 multimedia API, which provides a task-oriented abstraction layer for capturing, mixing, processing, and playing audio and video content.
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: any better?
<altrortla> coping tours sudoers file it seems to works fine...
<altrortla> ActionParsnip:
<altrortla> ActionParsnip: coping tours sudoers file it seems to works fine...
<mefisto__> _Cox: what sound works? in a different player?
<altrortla> ActionParsnip: but this is the bakup file ....http://paste.ubuntu.com/118920/
<altrortla> ActionParsnip: samba get the controll?
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: the first line isnt needed. which is probably what was causing the issue
<altrortla> I had to remake all configuration for my LAN.... next time
<altrortla> ActionParsnip: thank you for support
<altrortla> olewolf:  thank you for support
<altrortla> see you
<ActionParsnip> altrortla: np man, its all learning
<_Cox> no
<_Cox> its not working in firefox too
<_Cox> :S
<olewolf> altrortla: so you managed to get it to work?
<AndySpain> i can't find sun's java for installation in synaptic
<AndySpain> what's the package's name?
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: apt-cache search java | grep sun
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: if you are running 64bit, i'd recommend icedtea
<olewolf> ActionParsnip: well, 64-bit java *is* available now.
<olewolf> From Sun, that is.
<AndySpain> ActionParsnip: Humm, the devs of i2p just recommended me to use sun's as I had gij and it has worse performance.
<AndySpain> so icedtea is better?
<AndySpain> I'm on 64bit pc, yes
<altrortla> olewolf: yes olewolf , thanks to you
<altrortla> bye
<altrortla> see you next time
<olewolf> altrortla: you probably need to thank ActionParsnip. .)
<olewolf> AndySpain: Sun's version has certain security features that aren't available in Icedtea AFAIK.
<AndySpain> ActionParsnip: apt-cache search java | grep icedted  only gives me two plugins...
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: you could run it through nspluginwrapper
<AndySpain> olewolf: but is sun's version fully open source?
<olewolf> AndySpain: hardly.
<AndySpain> what is nspluginwarppaer?
<AndySpain> wrapper
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: lets you run 32bit plugins on 64bit systems
<AndySpain> there's no easy way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: then you need to find the .so file for java and nspluginwrapper -i <file>
<AndySpain> ok
<ActionParsnip> its not hugely graceful
<AndySpain> i just tried sudo apt-cache search java | grep sun
<AndySpain> all i get is: sunflow - rendering system for photo-realistic image synthesis
<ActionParsnip> AndySpain: try without the grep
<ActionParsnip> http://dafizilla.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/java-plugin-with-prism-under-ubuntu-64-bit/
<szrhawaii> Im having an issue with my applications setting above my desktop does anyone know how to switch them so they stop doing it cause its getting annoying
<szrhawaii> its only my system settings and dolphin file manager so far
<szrhawaii> anyone know how to solve that
<dotkom_> Hi peeps. When I fullscreen a video the panel at the bottom of the screen stays above?
<AndySpain> ActionParsnip: thanks for the link.  I will first try with icedtea, maybe it works better than gij. if not, I'll wrap sun's. but as it's not fully open source, i prefer trying tea
<ockonal> hello guys)
<AndySpain> can anbody help me set up my wifi?
<AndySpain> I'm on a HP Pavilion Notebook
<AndySpain> just installed kubuntu yesterday
<ulysses__> AndySpain: lspci | grep Ethernet
<ulysses__> then press Alt+F2, and type "konsole", then press 'Enter'
<ulysses__> after then type in the konsole 'lspci | grep Ethernet'
<AndySpain> ulysses__ sorry, was on the phone
<AndySpain> lspci | grep Ethernet
<AndySpain> brings no output
<AndySpain> ah
<AndySpain> sorry
<AndySpain> had ethernet instead of Ethernet
<AndySpain> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<AndySpain> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<ulysses__> i have this:
<ulysses__> 08:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<ulysses__> it works with the restricted driver, which is activated in the systems default on my laptop
<AndySpain> where to activate it?
<ulysses__> K Menu->Applications->System->Hardware
<ulysses__> My language is hungarian, so i don't know the english exactly
<AndySpain> here it says hardware drivers
<AndySpain> mine is German
<AndySpain> but it's empty
<AfterDeath> does Kubuntu 8.10 use KDE 3 or KDE 4?
<AndySpain> KDE4
<ulysses__> KDE 4.1.4 is the latest
<AfterDeath> okay, thanks
<AndySpain> a friend of mine has the same laptop as i have, but he's far away
<AndySpain> he told me I had to get a driver from madwifi
<marek_> hi, isthere a way to synchronize kontact with syncML?
<athlon1> compiz-fusion: When I press ctrl-alt-button1, my cube doesn't rotate and mouse stay locked until I relase. Can any tell me why?
<athlon1> I can't belive it. I works now ... after 3 days not...
<bsm> athlon1: maybe you added some workspaces? ;)
<boese_> ola
<boese_> como estas
<athlon1> thanks bsm. Now it works... I don't know why. I've added nothing, i think...
<athlon1> What do you mean with workspaces?
<bsm> virtual desktops?
<bsm> its not important as it works
<athlon1> bsm: one question. Every time i open my computers, some applications open. And I want to put them on different desktops automatically (instead of moving them). What plugin do I have to use? Thanks.
<bsm> athlon1: are you using ccsm? its the program where you configure all compiz plugins
<federicoscivolet> ciao
<bsm> maybe you can configure the Place plugin to put your application on the viewports
<athlon1> Yes, but there are many plugins and I don't know wich one I have to use....
<Jonathan__b> hola; acabo de entrar a este programa (konversation)... alguien puede decirme dónde puedo obtener salas de chat?
<athlon1> OK, Now I see it. I'm going to try. Thanks....
<bsm> athlon1: its called _Place_
<athlon1> Yes, I see it and the posibility of specify a viewport. I suppose that Xview Viewport Position is the number of viewport. I'll try...
<mefisto__> AndySpain: try enabling backports (kdesudo software-properties-kde  in the "updates" tab) then look in the hardware drivers again to see if it's there
<athlon1> bsm: It works fine!!!! Thanks
<bsm> incredible. kde 4.2 no longer dies with twinview
<bsm> anyone knows when full support will be available? setting background image etc?
<switch> hi guys, I'm having trouble with my webcam and kopete
<switch> can anyone help me?
<marek_> hi is there a way to synchronize kontact and kopete?
<bsm> switch: ask your question and maybe someone answers
<Ren_Saiyuri> *sigh* I guess I can ask then. Is there anyone familiar with Acer monitors? I'm trying to dual-display from my laptop to an Acer X223W 22" monitor. The monitor will display just fine, but either loses signal or cuts the feed roughly every 5-10 seconds? Problem with my graphic card compatibility?
<PSiL0> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<switch> My webcam works perfectly, but when I click on 'send webcam' in kopete it doesn't do anything. I'm using the MSN protocol
<mefisto__> switch: don't know much about it, but maybe you need to open the port kopete uses for webcam in your router?
<switch> done that already
<switch> mefisto__: done that already
<ren_> Hmm... out of curiousity did anyone see my question before I dc'd?
<switch> no, ren_
<Angelus_Delapsus> Question: Is there anyone familar with hardware compatibility via Kubuntu? I have an Acer X223W 22" monitor I'm trying to use for a dual display with a laptop. It will display for roughly 5-10 seconds before cutting out to a black screen then coming back about 2-8 seconds after that.
<Angelus_Delapsus> Then repeats the whole cycle until I unplug it.
<slow-motion> hi
<cuznt> ih
<buckethead> What is a good app to triple overwrite a surplus hard drive?
<cuznt> what is triple over write?
<buckethead> Replacing all the data on the hard drive three times.. Supposedly removes any chance of recovery.
<Angelus_Delapsus> bucket: A shredder program
<Angelus_Delapsus> Completely destroys any trace of data both within the deep-embedded storage areas and the open primary.
<Angelus_Delapsus> Unfortunately I don't know of any for Linux
<przem> Hello How can I change my tmp dir from /tmp to for instance /usr/tmp ( I got message "there's not enough room on the /tmp ... " ) ?
<mefisto__> buckethead: try shred: sudo apt-get install shred
<buckethead> 'shred' haha, thats easy. Yeah, I've got .win ones but didn't want to mess with it. Thanks.
<mefisto__> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in intrepid
<Angelus_Delapsus> E: Couldn't find package shred
<mefisto__> maybe shred is already installed? try man shred
<Angelus_Delapsus> Overwrite to hide.
<Angelus_Delapsus> Not destry
<Angelus_Delapsus> *destroy
<Angelus_Delapsus> Which I believe is his intention via a 'triple overwrite'
<Angelus_Delapsus> But there is the option.
<mefisto__> Angelus_Delapsus: it can remove too
 * Angelus_Delapsus nods. I just noticed that. The rest of the line got cut by the smaller window
<Angelus_Delapsus> shred -
<buckethead> Triple overwrite is apparently the industry standard for a drive to be considered 'clean' of any sensitive data.
<mefisto__> a sledgehammer is also very effective :)
<Angelus_Delapsus> Hmm.. I haven't heard much about it honestly. We always just refer to it as a 'clean-sweep'
<buckethead> mefisto__: I've got 20 of them. I wouldn't make making a small revenue off them. A little window dressing for the budget..
<buckethead> Otherwise, Perhaps my SKS..
<Angelus_Delapsus> Is it permitted to suggest freeware sites?
<Angelus_Delapsus> Cause from those I could probably suggest several shred programs outside of the terminal.
<buckethead> Shred -n 3 /dev/sdd seems like its chugging away wonderfully. Three weeks or so to go?
<Angelus_Delapsus> Of course: If your trying to wipe a 500GB HDD, it's going to take a whie ;)
<Angelus_Delapsus> *while
<buckethead> 20 x 250gb.. I think I might see if I have another box somewhere that I can hook four SATAs to and move things faster.
<mefisto__> buckethead: you might be interested in http://www.dban.org/
<RytmenPinne> Hi, how would I go about to make xfce default from kde?
 * shill check
<buckethead> thanks mefisto__.. Unfortunately someone already pulled the drives :/
<JackWinter> aargh this is annoying.  just reinstalled kubuntu 8.10 and tried to install wine again.  still i get no wine menu in the k menu, just a few wine icons in the lost+found...
<JackWinter> happy this isn't my main boot :)
<JackWinter> seems like this is a known bug, no one knows how to fix it ?
<mefisto__> JackWinter: I just installed wine from intrepid-proposed and it created a wine submenu
<JackWinter> mefisto__: crazy.  how did you install it ?  i just installed a fresh copy of 8.10, then upgraded everything.  tried to install wine and no better than before..
<mefisto__> JackWinter: in the software sources window (you can get to it from adept) "updates" tab, enable "pre-released updates (intrepid-proposed)"
<JackWinter> thanks for trying in any case
<JackWinter> aha, ok let me check that out
<mefisto__> JackWinter: then I just did sudo apt-get install wine
<przem>  Hello How can I change my tmp dir from /tmp to for instance /usr/tmp ( I got message "there's not enough room on the /tmp ... " ) ?
<JackWinter> przem: create a link
<mefisto__> przem: that won't give you more room (unless /usr/tmp is on a different partition)
<przem> mefisto__: so the only way is to create a new partition ?
<JackWinter> przem: no you can create a link to another partition with the ln command
<mefisto__> przem: tried deleting unneeded things from /tmp ?
<przem> mefisto__: yes I'have removed aptitude temp files
<przem> JackWinter: but it should be hard or soft link ?
<Dillizar> what is the command for removing a program
<mefisto__> przem: df -h  to see how full your partitions are
<JackWinter> przem: a softlink
<mefisto__> Dillizar: sudo apt-get remove <package-name>
<Dillizar> mefisto__, i tried that but i will copy your comand line and see what will happen :P
<mefisto__> Dillizar: ok, but don't copy <package-name>   what is the program you are removing
<JackWinter> mefisto__: i added the option you mentioned to sources.  then removed and installed wine, no change.  but i'' keep fighting tomorrow :)  thanks for the help..!
<Dillizar> dunno mefisto__ the flash plugin for mozilla
<przem> mefisto__: Now I have some space on /tmp, but I want to prevent fulling it in the future ;)
<mefisto__> JackWinter: I did this in intrepid with kde 4.2, so that may be why
<JackWinter> ah yes indeed.  i think this was a 4.1 bug issue :)
<mefisto__> przem: do you have a separate home partition?
<JackWinter> i should probably just install kde 4.2, since this is just an experiment partition anyway...
<JackWinter> ok, good night
<mefisto__> Dillizar: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<mefisto__> Dillizar: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<mefisto__> Dillizar: one of those should remove it
<halfsane> adept is not prompting me about available updates.. i have it set to do so.   anything I should try?
<przem> mefisto__: Yes I have separate home partition
<halfsane> i have to manually check
<przem> mefisto__: With about 70 GB
<mefisto__> przem: how big is your / partition?
<przem> mefisto__: 3G
<przem> mefisto__: 3GB ;)
<JackWinter> przem: you could also resize your partitions.  i have a couple of 10gb / partitions (neveer ran out of space), then a seperate /home for my data, and a seperate /boot/grub for easy installs...
<JackWinter> przem: 3gb is small.  try 5-8gb or so....
<mefisto__> przem: my / is currently using 8.6 GB so maybe you need it to be bigger, or remove programs you don't need
<przem> mefisto__: I have /usr partition also, so programs are ther
<przem> and what tools do you recomend for resizing partitions ?
<JackWinter> przem: where is your /var ?
<mefisto__> przem: qtparted or gparted running on livecd
<przem> JackWinter: my /var is on the main root /
<JackWinter> przem: i tried using qparted but ended up using gparted (heretic :).  i had no problem with data loss, but if you have big disks it might take a long time...
<JackWinter> przem: your /var might be filling up (not only tmp)....
<przem> JackWinter: I've used gtparted, some time ago on another computer, and it has destroyed my paritions :/
<JackWinter> przem: qtparted or gparted ?  i couldn't get qtparted to work so used gparted.  no problems...
<kaddi> how was the programm called to be able to read ext2/3 with windows?
<przem> JackWinter: I used the one, which comes with kubuntu live cd
<mefisto__> przem: I use gparted all the time and have never had a problem. but resizing partitions is always risky
<kaddi> !ext2ifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2ifs
<kaddi> !search ext2
<ubottu> Found:
<przem> mefisto__: Yes I've been noticed this :/
<przem> mefisto__:  ;)
<JackWinter> przem: that sounds like the qtparted.  couldn't get that to work.  i used gparted and had no problems.  ymmw :)
<mefisto__> przem: that's 2 votes for gparted over qtparted :)
<JackWinter> przem: or :(  not laughing at ya...
<JackWinter> mefisto__: puts gnomes in your system though :)
<mefisto__> JackWinter: I only ever use it on livecd
<przem> I thought, that maybe there's another faster way, then resizing paritions, but THANK YOU very much guys fo help :) I'will check your solution :)
<mefisto__> przem: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<JackWinter> ah, i'm addicted to gkrellm so i have to live with them.  but yes a knoppix (or other boot) and then run gparted that is how i do it.  today i booted the kubuntu 8.10 livecd and installed gparted and then did my work.  so far no probs...
<JackWinter> przem: the fast way is to make a link to another partition...  check out the ln command...
<przem> JackWInter: I coudnt do it. :/ I ran command ln -s /tmp /usr/tmp
<przem> JackWInter: and didnt work
<JackWinter> try ln -T -s /usr/tmp /tmp  (i think)  always have to use man on that command :)
<JackWinter> that would normally work for a file, not sure about a dir
<mefisto__> przem: yes I think you got it wrong way around. target first, then name of the link that will point to the target
<przem> JackWInter: my konsole says that /tmp file already exists
<przem> JackWInter: my konsole says that /tmp file already exists
<przem> JackWInter: so maybe I should do it from live cd
<przem> JackWInter: because now I cant change my /tmp file
<mefisto__> przem: yep. you'll have to remove /tmp and replace it with a link
<JackWinter> maybe you should try without the -T
<przem> JackWInter: the same :/
<JackWinter> and yes you should rmdir /tmp before doing that.
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I am trying to install kde 4.2 over ubuntu 8.10
<sobersabre> what is the packages list I need to install to have KDE session, etc. ?
<sobersabre> I am looking at this page:
<sobersabre> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<sobersabre> and it has no list of packages, just package sources, and what NOT to install.
<przem> ok I'll check this first, it's much safer than resizing partition ;)
<przem> Thanks again
<mefisto__> przem: you should probably also set the t flag for your new tmp
<bled> hi I am totaly new in kubuntu i
<przem> mefist__: ok
<mefisto__> przem: do ls -l / and notice /tmp has that, unlike normal dirs
<bled> i am trying to instal kubuntu
<bled> exactly i have instaled  on my pc but i have many problems with instaling applications and updeting the KDE
<bled> where can i find any  tutorial
<sobersabre> hmm
<przem> mefisto__: what does this flag mean ?
<sobersabre> is anybody able to tell me what I need to install to have kde 4.2 ?
<mefisto__> przem: it means anything in there can be deleted. I think that happens on every boot
<mefisto__> przem: for temp files specifically
<przem> mefisto__: ok
<przem> mefisto__: :)
<JackWinter> ok, gnight everyone.  another battle tomorrow :)
<camader> hi.  trying to upgrade to X11R7.4, but 7.3 is in my apt-cache.  running kde3.5, kernel2.6.24
<camader> is 7.4 compatible?  if so, how do I apt-get it?
<camader> kde3.5.10 i should have said.
<mefisto__> camader: to do it with apt-get, you would have to find a repository that has that version
<mefisto__> camader: and trust that it will work, since it's an important part of a graphical desktop
<camader> mefisto__: is the fact that it's not in the default repo indicative that it may not work?
<camader> or do they just lag
<mefisto__> camader: it may work. if it's not in the official repo, it means it's not tested enough to be supported by Canonical
<mefisto__> camader: do you need it for something in particular?
<camader> mefisto__: I was trying to configure a thinkpad trackpoint as described at http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint
<camader> it looks easier with support for fdi files
<gonzalo> xD
<DjFlyBy> anyone have an idea why in Kubuntu 7.10 it detects my drives in proper order (ie sda, sdb, sdc) but in 8.10 it has sda backwards with sdb??
<gonzalo> xP
<mefisto__> camader: maybe worth upgrading to intrepid? but you will lose kde 3
<camader> i have a relatively weak laptop.  was concerned about eye candy overhead
<mefisto__> DjFlyBy: what is the "proper" order? matching BIOS settings?
<mefisto__> DjFlyBy: anyway, grub is responsible. you can help grub work it out by editing /boot/grub/device.map
#kubuntu 2009-02-17
<DjFlyBy> mefisto__: well the proper setting is according to the bios/jumpers .... but in 8.10 it puts the primary master and secondary master backwards (ie. primary master is listed as secondary master) .. furthermore this causes grub to be installed to the wrong MB (puts it on (hd1) thinking it is (hd0))
<DjFlyBy> when this happens, upon booting after the install, it just loads to the grub screen instead of loading the os
<mefisto__> DjFlyBy: you can edit the grub entry before boot
<mefisto__> DjFlyBy: was it an upgrade or fresh install?
<DjFlyBy> mefisto__: fresh install
<DjFlyBy> I tried upgrading the 7.10 but it errored out
<DjFlyBy> so I just went with a fresh install instead
<Bsims> I am trying to get notification to use system bell and i can't any ideas
<mefisto__> DjFlyBy: are you booted now, or running livecd?
<DjFlyBy> mefisto__: niether, I'm on another of my machines here
<mefisto__> DjFlyBy: well you can either leave the disk order as it is and fix /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mefisto__> DjFlyBy: or fix that and /boot/grub/device.map if you want to reverse which is sda and sdb
<DjFlyBy> mefisto__: I'll try that out, thanks.
<ign0ramus> hey guys
<ign0ramus> i really boned myself this time, anyone feel like helping out?
<Bsims> What did ya do?
<ign0ramus> I rm'd the /tmp/ directory, now can't login to X ... :/
 * Bsims winces...
<ign0ramus> I know...
<Bsims> sudo mkdir /tmp and reboot
<ign0ramus> did that... no luck.
<ign0ramus> stuck in an endless cycle on login screen
<Bsims> Darn... dunno man try asking in #debian up on irc.debian.org but don't let them know you are on ubuntu as it does somethings the same but not all and ask in #ubuntu
<ign0ramus> I like it here... I'll hang out until one of the superstars shows up, or until i need a drink, whichever comes first ;)
 * Bsims grins I've been here for half an hour waiting for an answer to my question
<ign0ramus> bsims: what's your question?
<Bsims> Well I want to enable system bell aka the beep from the speaker built in to the computer... It works but I can't tell kde 4.2 to used the bloody thing as a notification
<ign0ramus> bsims: thats' a weird one... why not any other sounds?
<Bsims> I have headphones plugged in... and I don't like external speakers
 * Bsims grins If I am gonna watch porn I want it on my headphones and I use them for skype as well
<ign0ramus> Bsims: system beep works through headphones?
<ign0ramus> haha :)
<Bsims> ign0ramus: well testing it in acessibiltiy it works properly I just can't get it to show as an option for konsole or konversation
<Socceroos> ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> yes...?
<Socceroos> if you do a "ls -la /" on the command line, what does the /tmp dir show?
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: quite a bit, and i can't c/p... what specifically are you looking for?
<ign0ramus> for some reason, root owns everything but /home, is that right?
<Socceroos> ign0ramus: you recreated the /tmp dir right? what are the permissions on /tmp (it will look something like rwxrwx
<Socceroos> )
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: drwxr-xr-x
<Socceroos> and who is the owner of tmp?
<Socceroos> root
<ign0ramus> root
<Socceroos> ?
<Socceroos> cool
<Socceroos> ok, try this: sudo chmod 777 /tmp
<Socceroos> and then this: chmod +t /tmp
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: done.
<Socceroos> then paste the output of 'ls -la' (just the /tmp line)
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: drwxrwxrwt root root ... tmp
<austin> hey i made my desktop do this funky graphic move where i saw all my windows in a grd, how do i do it again?
<Socceroos> cool
<ign0ramus> (can't paste)
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: startx now?
<Socceroos> ign0ramus: now tell me the output of this command: echo TMPDIR
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: just says "TMPDIR"
<Socceroos> sorry: echo $TMPDIR
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: Blank line, and then prompt
<ign0ramus> no output
<austin> anyone?
<unity_punk> what other neat things can i do with my debian server...
<Socceroos> ok try this: TMPDIR=/tmp
<Bsims> austin: its part of compix and I can't remember sorry
<mefisto__> austin: move your mouse to bottom right of screen
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: no output, goes to next prompt line
<austin> mefisto__: then what?
<Socceroos> cool, thats good
<Socceroos> now try startx =)
<austin> what do i do then?
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: "Server is already active for display 0"
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: reboot?\
<Socceroos> ign0ramus: yeah, reboot
<mefisto__> austin: ok, try ctrl+F8 instead
<ign0ramus> *crosses fingers*
<austin> mefisto__: lol not quite, but still cool (it did somethign esle) is there like a page of key shorts?
<austin> found it, Cntrl+f9
<Bsims> I want to use the system speaker as a notification on Intrepid kde 4.2 and it's not working... any ideas?
<austin> any way to link keyshorts to mous clicks?
<mefisto__> austin: it's called desktop grid, in desktop effects
<Bsims> austin: Yeah at least in 4.2 at least if you use native kwin
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: gave username and password, now prompts to "enter the name of the host you want to log in to"... ?
<mefisto__> austin: you mean you want mouse clicks to do a keyboard combination?
<austin> like i have  a foward, back, center click, and left and right click buttons on my mouse
<Socceroos> ign0ramus: odd, try just giving it: localhost
<mefisto__> austin: try btnx
<austin> btnx?
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: kicks me back out to login screen :(
<mefisto__> !info btnx
<ubottu> Package btnx does not exist in intrepid
<Bsims> I want to use the system bell as a notification on Intrepid kde 4.2 and it's not working... any ideas?
<Socceroos> command line login or Xserver login?
<ign0ramus> Xserver
<Bsims> Hrm this sucks up arrow to repeat just went away
<austin> mefist__: what is btnx?
<Socceroos> ok, so you at least have your X back?
<ign0ramus> and 127.0.0.1 doesn't work either
<austin> menfisto__: What is btnx?
<Socceroos> Now we just need to get you logged in.
<Socceroos> gimme a sec
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: yes, I have graphical interface back but cannot log in
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: yup, you got it ;)
<mefisto__> austin: it's not it intrepid. it IS in hardy and jaunty, however. it's a program that can map mouse events to kbd combinations, etc. easy gui config
<austin> mefisto__: how do i go about setting it?
<mefisto__> austin: what do you have installed? 8.10 intrepid?
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: I'm in!
<Socceroos> ign0ramus: what was it?
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: not sure, it let me in for failsafe... and then I tried to log in under KDE3 session, and voila!
<mefisto__> austin: I found this with a quick google search: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935469
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: I'm not confident that I'll be so lucky once I reboot, though... :/
<austin> mefisto__: I'm a sort of a n00b, so yah
<Socceroos> ign0ramus: yeah. I'm just reading about it. it seems that KDM has been corrupted or misconfigured when it lost the /tmp dir. it keeps thinking you're logging in from a remote machine. try rebooting again and if it prompts you again for the 'host' just put 'username@localhost'.
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: will do.
<Bsims> Shit doesn't work
<austin> imconfused
<austin> brb
<khalidmian> i would like more information on krdc - i have real vnc installed on 2 window machines - can i use krdc to connect and if so how?
<Socceroos> ign0ramus: if after reboot it still wont let you in then try: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Socceroos> "dpkg-reconfigure" is one word =)
<mefisto__> austin: sudo apt-get install xmacro    then figure out how it works
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: haha! it works again
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: do you think i should reconfigure, just in case?
<Socceroos> nah, if you're logging in fine now then just leave it like it is =)
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: thanks for all your help, man
<Socceroos> ign0ramus: no problems! =)
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: I've been pretty good about avoiding idiotic moves in the year or so I've been using (K)Ubuntu, but I just got lazy today and decided that if I needed root privileges to remove some stuff from /tmp/, i'd just be smart and nuke it from cli  :)
<Socceroos> ign0ramus: lol. Its good to explore -  its the best way to learn. Now you know that many programs on linux rely on /tmp to function properly. Its a security thing.
<mefisto__> ign0ramus: also, all users need access to /tmp
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: I usually do some reading before making any changes, but I still have stupid Windows habits (like deleting the entire temporary directory, thinking that a reboot will replace it).  D'oh!
<khalidmian> i would like more information on krdc - i have real vnc installed on 2 window machines - can i use krdc to connect and if so how?
<mefisto__> ign0ramus: maybe it should be created on boot if it doesn't exist. not a bad idea
<Socceroos> ign0ramus: fair enough. It takes any seasoned windows user a while to see how different Linux operates. Its not that its bad - just different =)
<Bsims> Jesus I even tried echo -e \\a as a program to get it to beep the system speaker on a new message and nothing
<ign0ramus> mefisto__: I agree.  Haven't seen you in a while.  Cheers!
<ign0ramus> Socceroos: Thanks again mate.  Time for me to get some drinks, and to get of this Windows box! :)
<ign0ramus> off*
<Socceroos> ign0ramus: enjoy your drinks =)
<ign0ramus> I'm an idiot.
<ign0ramus> thanks
<Dragnslcr> khalidmian- I think krdc can do VNC connections
<dr_Willis> Yes it can Dragnslcr  - i think :) i used it befor. for vnc
<Dragnslcr> I don't think I've used it for VNC, but it looks pretty simple. Just pick 'vnc' from the protocol list in the address ba
<Dragnslcr> bar
<khalidmian> Dragnslcr: i have tried using krdc to connect all i see is a blue screen
<Socceroos> mefisto__: detecting the lack of a /tmp dir would be nice - but perhaps not at boot. We're all trying to cut down boot times =)
<wyred> hi! i'm using ubuntu 2.6.24 hardy, when i apt-get install kde and execute startx i can't even get into the gui. it give an error X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X no such file or directory
<ubuntu_> hi
<khalidmian> how do i untar a tar.qz file and install it
<mefisto__> Socceroos: I doubt it would increase boot time, just checking if the dir exists. if it doesn't and needs to be created, that may take a split second
<khalidmian> how do i install vnc.tar.gz file in kubuntu
<dr_Willis> khalidmian,  why do you need to? theres dozens of vnc clients and servers
<PSiL0> For peeps using firefox on kubuntu intrepid running kde 4.2.0, have any of you noticed some dropped functionality in some of the extensions?  In my case, my minimize mouse gesture just works once, and then ceases to work at all during the open session
<dr_Willis> dropped functionality ? Sounds like a bug/extension crashing to me. :)
<marcel> how can  change file attributes from a terminal command ??
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: mouse gestures and certain keybindings would need to be configured manually as those extensions are not exactly setup with kde in mind
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: i have realvnc in two window desktops whilst trying to access it via krdc i have not been able to thus i need realvnc unless you can tell a solution to the prob
<mefisto__> marcel: chmod --help
<marcel> mefisto: thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: be sure kde's mouse gestures and keybindings are not contradicting them
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: I configured them in firefox using two different extensions to no available... hmmm, where can I find kde's mouse gestures?
<dr_Willis> any vnc client should work/be able to connect to most any vnc server
<dr_Willis> I would imagine the problem is you are either getting firewalled, or doing somthing wrong.
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: let me have a look.. sec
<khalidmian> i have tried krdc but it doesnt seem to connect
<dr_Willis> !find realvnc
<ubottu> File realvnc found in nepenthes
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: I had to create a new keybinding to minimize open windows after my problem reared its ugly head
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<dr_Willis> I tend to use the vnc4server and vnc4client
<dr_Willis> !find vnc4
<ubottu> Found: vnc4-common, vnc4server, xvnc4viewer
<dr_Willis> xvnc4viewer - works for me most all the time ive ever used it
<Paddy_EIRE> I may have been mistaken with kde having mouse gesture support built in actuallly
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  i seem to recall that feature   somewhere.. :) but that may of been in 3.5
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE:  Yeah, I would have noticed it in 4.2.0 if there were any...  ahh, thanx dr_willis
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: xvnc? where do i get that from
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: hmm.. well if you can make the bug repeatable then I would report it to the appropriate extensions bug page
<PSiL0> also working in an imaging laboratory, nepomuk goes all crazy when transferring image data sets, everything down
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: nepomuk still has a few problems :(
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: Yeah, I'll do that... I've tried to find a solution through this channel and the forums to no avail
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: Yeah, even with information panel switched off, dolphin (in 4.2.0) is still painfully slow at times..
<mefisto__> Paddy_EIRE: is systemsettings, input actions  what you mean?
<Paddy_EIRE> mefisto__: yeah actually I think that may be it
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah it is
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: ^
<austin> back
<austin> so about that
<Paddy_EIRE> what mefisto__ said
<austin> it just hapend again, and i didn't click nothin
<Paddy_EIRE> I am not familar austin... what just happened again?
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: well, that is where I set up my keyboard shortcuts to control banshee
<austin> Paddy_EIRE: I launched one of the graphic fancy things with my mouse, and i don't know how i did it
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: there are "konqueror gestures" in there.. perhaps those are interfering
<austin> where all my windows show up in a grid
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: checking...
<Paddy_EIRE> austin: top left corner
<austin> Paddy_EIRE: Your a genious! :D thank you :)
<Paddy_EIRE> heh
<austin> Paddy_EIRE: any idea how to show the plasma desktop (like mouse movements)
<Paddy_EIRE> austin: hmm.. I think I had that once.. just a moment
<austin> Ok
<khalidmian> where does xvnc install to?
<khalidmian> i cant find it in prog list
<mefisto__> austin: does ctrl-D do it?
<austin> mefitso__: no
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: no beans... like all of the other instances, the gesture works the first time, and fails thereafter
<Paddy_EIRE> :(
<dr_Willis> khalidmian,  xvnc4viewer is the package name and the name of the binary i belive
<mefisto__> austin: do you have a "show plasma dashboard" icon on the panel?
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: tried logging out and back in with the new settings?
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: I wish firefox had a debugging mode.. The error console is pretty much worthless in trying to identify my problem
<austin> mefisto__: mhm, i do
<Paddy_EIRE> mefisto__: thats what I was thinking... he could set the shortcut
<austin> how do i set shortcuts?
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: hmm.. I though FF had a debug mode
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: i just installed xnvcviewer package how do i connect to remote machine?
<mefisto__> austin: right-click that icon
<austin> ok
<austin> mefitso__: Ok
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: oh yeah, my kubuntu cannot shutdown without a hard shutdown (pressing power button)... accroding to sudo shutdown in my tty1 session, it seems that kdm cannot shutdown... it has been like this ever since installing ati catalyst 9.1
<Paddy_EIRE> bloody catalyst :S
<Paddy_EIRE> I am sorry but I find that like trying to ice skate uphill
<Paddy_EIRE> D:
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: Haha, I agree with you on that one..
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: AFAIK, Firefox used to have a debug mode.. correct me if I'm wrong here.. It would be nice to have one so I can see all of its output in konsole
<khalidmian> dr_Willis: what program do i use to connect to vnc server after installing xvncviewer package
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: as for catalyst 9.1, I guess it is the price I pay for living on the bleeding edge
<Paddy_EIRE> I must google that one.. i would not mind knowing myself
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: :(
<mefisto__> austin: look in systemsettings > keyboard & mouse > global keyboard shortcuts, then choose "plasma workspace" from the dropdown menu (that's how it looks in kde 4.2 anyway)
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843... I guess they outsourced it...
<mefisto__> do you need catalyst?
<Paddy_EIRE> well that would be worth asking yourself
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: ah yeah.. firebug.. that is what I was thinking of
<mefisto__> doesn't seem to do much for me, but I've only ever installed it from ubuntu repos
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah me too.. although I avoid it like mad now
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: ah.. firebug is for debugging web pages
<Paddy_EIRE> not FF itself
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: ahh okay
<mefisto__> firebug is awesome though
<austin> mefitso__: ok then what
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: perhaps this may be of some use http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Safe+Mode
<Paddy_EIRE> brb.. gotta smoke
<mefisto__> austin: what are you doing? in systemsettings? or right-click that panel icon?
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: ahh, safebox disables all of the extensions, including the mouse gestures one I use...
<austin> mefitso__: I'm in system settings right now
<mefisto__> PSiL0: firefox -safe-mode   starts it with extensions/themes disabled
<PSiL0> mefisto_: I know...
<mefisto__> austin: if you've set the dropdown menu to plasma workspace, you should be able to set shortcuts
<PSiL0> mefisto_: whoops, I guess I called it safebox, my bad..
<khalidmian> does anyone know why i dont have a program folder/icon for xvnc4viewer
<austin> mefitso__: its not registering my middle click
<mefisto__> austin: that's for keyboard shortcuts
<austin> ah, but i wan't one for the mouse
<austin> Like u do on the mac
<mefisto__> austin: you could map middle-click to a keyboard combination. but then you can't middle click without it triggering
<austin> mefisto__: ok that would work....any i'll map cntl+f12 for it....how do i go about mapping for middle click?
<austin> and lol what the hell is cntrl+meta????
<mefisto__> austin: btnx would make it very easy to do. but you could try installing xmacro as mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935469
<austin>  think i got it installed already
<austin> sudo apt-get install xmacro
<austin> correct?
<mefisto__> austin: yes. now man xmacro to find out how it works I suppose
<austin> sudo apt-get install xmacro
<austin> is what i get
<mefisto__> austin: and meta or super key is usually the Win key
<austin> yah that key, lol it  makes starts arund my cursor...is that all its for
<khalidmian> all im asking is either help in installation of vnctar.gz file OR help with xvncviewer
<khalidmian> how do i use xvncviewer
<austin> anyone know how to get emulators?
<austin> like for n64 and nes and such
<austin> mainly n64
<khalidmian> games section in add/remove programs austin
<Paddy_EIRE> austin: I dont think an n64 emulator would be there
<Paddy_EIRE> you may need to google that one austin
<Paddy_EIRE> there are many other emulators there howevere
<austin> ah ok i thik i might have found one....kamefu?
<Paddy_EIRE> *however
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: so is "firefox -g" the debugging mode?
<austin> oh ok cool i'll check e'm out
<austin> thanks guys
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<khalidmian> how do i install a tar.gz file
<Paddy_EIRE> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Paddy_EIRE> umm
<PSiL0> I ran it before and tried to see if anything weird showed up, but ended up with nada
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<PSiL0> khalidmian: tar -xvf name.tar.gz
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: I am taking a look
<PSiL0> follow the readme file
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: try "firefox --debug"
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm.. it also says "Start within /usr/bin/gdb (Mustbe first)"
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: yup same thing as in -g.... anyways, I ran it in this mode before and I saw nothing that looked strange when running firefox in it
<khalidmian> PSiL0: all i did is create a folder for the tar file how do i install the porgem i wish to install
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm.. you need firefox installed with debugging symbols enabled PSiL0
<Paddy_EIRE> khalidmian: read the read me like he said
<PSiL0> khalidman: go into the directory and see if there is a readme file... usually you either ./configure or make a build directory and use make to compile the source in ..
<Paddy_EIRE> khalidmian: which is all explained in the readme
<khalidmian> all im looking for is a realvnc type program for kubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> "all I want" does not make things instantly gratifying khalidmian
<Paddy_EIRE> !vnc | khalidmian
<ubottu> khalidmian: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: hmm, looks like I have to compile a nightly build.... can't find firefox-dpg for intrepid :(
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm.. really?
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox-dbg
<Paddy_EIRE> you have the source repo enabled... right?
<PSiL0> seems like it
<Paddy_EIRE> gah
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: just checked my sources.list and I have the source repos enabled
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah it seems there is no -dbg for ff in intrepid
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> I wonder if -dev would be any use
<Paddy_EIRE> I would not be so sure one that though
<Paddy_EIRE> *on
<khalidmian> i have tried using krdc to connect to realvnc i have in 2 desktops without avail then i installed xvnc4viewer but i cant seem to find any program that i can use to connect to my remote computers
<Paddy_EIRE> khalidmian: tried running xvnc4viewer from the terminal
<khalidmian> how do i do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> perhaps your menus have not updated to sho the change
<Paddy_EIRE> *show
<Paddy_EIRE> khalidmian: alt+f2 then type konsole
<Paddy_EIRE> then type xvnc4viewer and press enter
<Paddy_EIRE> just to see
<anarchy> is there any way to make kde4 look like osx.... something like bahgira?
<Paddy_EIRE> D:
<austin> anyone know a good podcast client for kubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> amarok
<austin> that one works good for video?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<Paddy_EIRE> you would use a seperate player for that austin
<austin> xD anyone know  agood one for videos?
<austin> paddy_eire: which one?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone you want
<austin> Iused to use GTK pod, will this work in kubuntu
<PSiL0> austin: vlc? banshee (mono, gnome)
<Paddy_EIRE> amarok jsut aggregates them
<Paddy_EIRE> *just
<austin> what does that mean?
<Paddy_EIRE> lists and downloads them
<Paddy_EIRE> allows you to add feeds etc..
<austin> oh ok, it lists and downloads only audio though right
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<Paddy_EIRE> both
<austin> oh nice
<austin> how do i get it to sync?
<Paddy_EIRE> austin: with?
<austin> paddy_EIRE: Ipod video, 4th gen
<Paddy_EIRE> ah.. then I would suggest banshee which is a gnome app
<austin> what can i use for kde?
<Paddy_EIRE> of course :)
<Paddy_EIRE> it may pull down quite a few dependencies though
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: anyways, thanks for your help.. It pains me that some functionality (essential for me) becomes crippled for some reason, and I cannot view any debug log that can point out the issue..  And in the meantime, firefox on my win xp partition (same extensions, whatnot) runs perfectly fine... oopps, did I say a bad word here?
<austin> wate, so i can use banshee in kde
<austin> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: linux = windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> since when :O
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: or even the mere mention of the word :p
<Paddy_EIRE> hehe
<austin> PSiLO: Worst come to worste use VM!
<austin> idk what u guys are talking about...
<Paddy_EIRE> I could only point you to
<Paddy_EIRE> !lnw | PSiL0
<ubottu> PSiL0: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<dwidmann> !language |
 * Paddy_EIRE hides
<ubottu> : Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dwidmann> hehehe
<austin> !language
<PSiL0> austin: yeah, banshee runs fine on kubuntu.. it installs mono dependencies along with it..
<austin> PSiLO: is that bad?
<austin> !language |
<ubottu> : Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<austin> :)
<PSiL0> austin: I do not recall it installing too many gnome dependencies, which I guess is why I run it for my podcasts and leave amarok for the heavy duty lifting of playing my collection ;_
<Paddy_EIRE> austin: no its not bad.. just not native to kde thats all
<Paddy_EIRE> otherwise its perfectly suitable :)
<austin> ok
<austin> so what about gPodder?
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: same here.. I just use banshee for ipod syncing
<austin> i used that once, it worked great (untill it messed up)
<Paddy_EIRE> gpodder is also not a native kde app
<dwidmann> I've had good luck with gtkpod myself
<Paddy_EIRE> although I do like gpodder its nice
<austin> alright so callaboratively, to go from iternets to ipod, what do you all reccoment
<Paddy_EIRE> banshee
<austin> *reccomend
<austin> banshee = 1
<PSiL0> austin: I mean, nothing is preventing you from running gnome apps on kubuntu, especially for multimedia purposes
<austin> alright cool
<austin> so sudo apt-get install banshee?
<PSiL0> austin: yup
<luis_> good night guys i like to ask for ur help i am trying to get my scan working i found this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627471 first thing is done but the second says Debianize the file, i dont know what does it means much less how to do it can somebody helpme on this pls???
<luis_> by the way i have a multifunctional epson stylus cx5600, printer is just fine, but the scan is not working according to that guide it can be
<PSiL0> austin: to get a consistant look with gnome apps on kubuntu, check this page out: http://kims-area.com/?q=node/62
<PSiL0> austin: also check out gtk-qt-curve
<BluesKaj> austin , GTKpod should work on kde , the apps will run on each other'd desktops
<PSiL0> austin: I lxappearance to get the gtk-theme and icons to appear on gnome apps in kubuntu
<PSiL0> so far so good..
<mefisto__> luis_: it means turn a .rpm into a .deb
<BluesKaj> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<luis_> ok and how do i do that??
<BluesKaj> !alien
<mefisto__> luis_: that page you linked us to tells you exactly how
<PSiL0> although, if this firefox issue persists, I may have to migrate back to winxp (I said it again) because I just got too used to using mouse gestures over the years...
<luis_> in the second part say to Debianize iam sorry is just that i thing i do understand what u told me but no how to do it
<austin> well u know what PSiLO
<austin> the day unixy2k comes, you won't even HAVE  a mouse
<mefisto__> luis_: that is an old howto. did you go to the drivers download page? it has ubuntu packages
<austin> PSiLO: and have you tryed the Ubuntu IRC?  No offence to this room, but they've been more elpfull when it came to general apps across all linux distros
<austin> hey guys, i got banshee up and running
<austin> now how do i add feeds and the like
<cbwcjw> If you have specific ubuntu questions that we cant answer, go to #ubuntu, if you have specific KDE questions that we cant answer, go to #kde
<austin> anyonez?
<PSiL0> austin: well, I thought that since this problem cropped up after the first or second kubuntu updates post-kde4.2.0 install I would find the answer here or on the kubuntu forums
<austin> PSiL0: i've never used FF jestures, so i wouldn't know
<PSiL0> austin: right-click on podcasts?  I don't know because I disabled the podcast extension after the banshee podcast update wanted to eat my core2duo cpu alive.. THe problem was that banshee decided to list every episode of every podcast (not download them) I subscribed (10k+)
<unity_punk> installing intreped
<unity_punk> how is it?
<austin> PSiLO: xD shiznit
<austin> how did u do that, so i like, don't make the smae mistake
<PSiL0> austin: well, I subscribed to a few npr feeds, bbcnews, and world soccer daily... when listing all of the podcast episodes, banshee thought it would be fun to see if it could fry my cpu on the spot
<unity_punk> uhoh
<Paddy_EIRE> austin: well you could take the plunge.. "learning by doing" is my motto
<unity_punk> is upgrading to ibex gonna reset all my settings?
<Paddy_EIRE> once I get out of prison that is
<Paddy_EIRE> <_<
<austin> lolz
<PSiL0> unity_punk: intrepid is fine so long as you like kde 4
<unity_punk> yeah
<austin> well, i got Buzz out loud to download
<unity_punk> but i have copiz set up all nice
<unity_punk> *compiz
<austin> how would i go about syncing it? w.o loosing my muzic
<austin> do i sync music with amarak and podcasts with banshee?
<PSiL0> unity_punk: kde 4.2.0 runs well using kwin.. plus, I used kwin ever since kde 4.1.2... I tried compiz on one intrepid install, and it didn't do much, ahem..
<PSiL0> unity_punk: kwin has most of the eye candy from compiz, I think...
<cshaw> hey all
<mefisto__> unity_punk: try installing it in virtualbox and see what it's like. that's what I have done, and I've decided to wait for jaunty before upgrading my main kubuntu install
<Sir_Captain> hello all, i was wondering if you had any suggestions for a program to copy dvds.  i tried copying an encrypted dvd with k3b, but it didn't work.  i also tried acidrip, but didn't get it to work either.  any ideas?
<mefisto__> Sir_Captain: k9copy
<Sir_Captain> mefisto__: rgr, i'll try.  thanks
<austin> do i just plug in my ipod for banshee? will it auto dedect?
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: hmmm, with compositing off, the firefox bug is gone...
<mefisto__> Sir_Captain: even lets you easily remove chapters you don't want (eg, trailers, logos)
<austin> Sir_Captain: Just downlaed it, looks good tome :) i'de give it a shot
<mefisto__> PSiL0: sounds like kwin was overriding something that mouse gestures extension was waiting for
<PSiL0> mefisto__: Yeah, I'm messing around with the compositing settings right now in desktop effects
<felipe__> hola
<felipe__> alguien que me pueda ayudar???
<felipe__> tengo el siguiente problema
<felipe__> no puedo conectar el sonido de los audifonos
<mefisto__> !es | felipe__
<ubottu> felipe__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PSiL0> mefisto__: any idea how kwin might be doing this or where could I find the appropriate settings?
<PSiL0> mefisto__: I did notice that my problem came up after a kwin upgrade
<shumba> I can see my usb device with lsusb, but where is is in /dev/* so that I can mount it, or is there a different way to mount it?
<mefisto__> PSiL0: no idea. I guess a systematic way to try finding out is to disable all the desktop effects, then enable them one at a time until you get mouse gestures not working
<PSiL0> mefisto__: well, it is definitely it is not opengl since xrender has the same problem.. *sigh* I might have to do what you recommended just now
<shumba> anyone knows how to repair a damaged usb drive, please help
<mefisto__> PSiL0: you could enable say 5 effects at a time, but that might get confusing
<PSiL0> mefisto__: well, I'm turning all of them off, while leaving compositing on to test things out at the moment
<PSiL0> mefisto__: well, leaving compositing on while turning all of the effects does not appear to have fixed it.. the only time when the bug is fixed is when I turn off compositing (shift-alt-f12)
<PSiL0> mefisto__: So, I think it is the kwin's compositing engine at fault here...
<Walzmyn> alt+f1 does not bring up the kmenu, i tried to set a keyboard shortcut and it tells me that it is conflicting with a shortcut that will open kmenu
<PSiL0> mefisto__: time to file a bug report I guess
<mefisto__> shumba: when the usb drive is plugged in, sudo fdisk -l
<mefisto__> shumba: for me it shows up as /dev/sdf1
<shumba> I have done that
<shumba> ls /dev/sd* gives me /dev/sda?? which is my hard drive and partitions
<shumba> like I said, only lsusb appears to detect the usb drive. i'm trying to repair it
<shumba> Any alternatives to Testdisk recovery tool. I tried it but didn't work
<Paddy_EIRE> shumba: I believe the "SystemRescueCD" comes with many utilities just for that task.
<Paddy_EIRE> shumba: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Paddy_EIRE> worth a try.. its a handy cd to have in your arsenal.. and its a small download.
<mefisto__> shumba: try this: tail -f /var/log/messages         then plug in the usb drive and see what messages turn up
<shumba> I have deleted the /var/log/messages, and the SystemRescueCD already has TestiDisk and Gparted both of which have failed
<mefisto__> shumba: you deleted /var/log/messages  why?
<shumba> mefisto, I wanted my system to write fresh contents. it doesnt seem to do that now, but I think I will be alright
<shumba> I was trying to delete everything but the messages file so i typed #rm -f messages*, and I lost messages as well, lol
<mefisto__> shumba: to create an empty messages file: sudo touch /var/log/messages
<mefisto__> shumba: then this: tail -f /var/log/messages        and watch for messages when you plug in the usb
<shumba> sory I have created one already, then tried to disconnect and connect my USB to see if anything new will be written to messages file, but nothing so far
<shumba> useful command, i will try it right away ...
<shumba> this USB drive is a tough nut, mefisto, nothing is happening with the tail command
<mefisto__> shumba: what happened to it?
<mefisto__> shumba: you're sure the usb port is definitely working?
<shumba> the port is fine, I have 3 others working on it. also, I can see the problem drive when I type lsusb
<shumba> mefisto: do u know any partitioning or repair utilities that could help? I think that is the problem
<michael1> Does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 without adept_manager? From the commandline would be nice.
<halfsane> michael1: have you tried apt-get update -d ?
<halfsane> michael1: might work if you boot too recovery mode and drop to prompt with netoworking
<michael1> Well, I've already upgraded, but it was interrupted. What I want to do is see what was left undone. For example, my sources.list wasn't completely changed from hardy to intrepid.
<halfsane> the update manager isn't catching that?
<michael1> Apparently not...the lines not updated were commented out, the backports and kin. But things like some plasma applets aren't working and some 3.5 wasn't removed...so I'm thinking there are still things that need to be done.
<michael1> My upgrade at work wasn't interrupted, and plasma is working fine there.
<halfsane> sounds like you need a way to sweep through everything again.. i wonder if you trick your install to basically think its intrepid and start all over?
<michael1> Well, it is intrepid now. Just I think incomplete possibly. It was installing the downloaded packages when it was interrupted, and I'm wondering if there is anything that comes after that. I'm hoping not and I can call it a finished update.
<michael1> Well...what does the install check to see if it's intrepid or hardy?
<designs703> Hi everyone. KDE 4 is great!
<halfsane> good question ;)
<michael1> Glad I'm not the only one who thinks so. :)
<designs703> Other than an alpha demo on OpenSuSE, I hadn't used KDE 4
<qcjn> problem connecting cell phone to computer via bluetooth...something with obex
<halfsane> michael1: if you have backups you can always try a clean install
<designs703> I heard a lot of flack...not sure why. Anyway, I installed from Ubuntu, not Kubuntu. How can I remove GNOME and its dependencies (other than important GTK stuff)?
<halfsane> designs703: synaptic should take care of that
<michael1> Well, I'm hoping to avoid that if possible. I have my /home on a separate partition...might wait till 9.04 instead if there are no major problems.
<designs703> halfsane: I mean, what should I target? The top-most packages are usually meta-packages.
<mefisto__> michael1: do-release-upgrade ?
<halfsane> michael1: 9.04 is pretty stable , i have been running it for weeks now.  going up to that would not be a bad idea
<mefisto__> michael1: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading look at the bottom of that page, under "network upgrade for ubuntu servers"
<halfsane> designs703: i am not sure on that :/
<designs703> halfsane: No problem, I've done it (a while ago)
<failers> what would you guys say the best java IDE would be?
<designs703> what's the name of that package that styles GTK+ widgets as Qt?
<designs703> failers: Eclipse is popular
<designs703> failers: See jEdit and Netbeans too. But I don't code Java so don't ask me
<mefisto__> designs703: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<mefisto__> designs703: that's for intrepid. I assume that's what you have installed
<designs703> mefisto: awesome, thanks
<failers> designs703: oki thx for the tips gonna check them out
<jag217> hello
<designs703> mefisto: Do you know about the widget package I referred to?
<designs703> jag217: hello
<cbwcjw> !hi | jag217
<ubottu> jag217: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jag217> Hi I just installed Ubuntu on my new mini 9
<jag217> thank you ub0ottu
<jag217> keyboard a bit crowded
<mefisto__> designs703: what widget package? I can't find where you said that
<jag217> can .avi's be played in ubuntu
<designs703> jag217: Try VLC. I think so
<jag217> thanks
<jag217> got to go starbucks closing
<designs703> Where can I turn off the desktop effects in KDE?
<mefisto__> designs703: right-click a window titlebar, configure window behaviour
<designs703> mefisto: thanks. Sorry for the dumb questions; I haven't used Linux on a desktop in a couple years
<mefisto__> designs703: no prob. kde 4 is quite new for everyone anyway
<designs703> OK, thanks for all the help. see you guys around
<mefisto__> designs703: is gtk-qt-engine what you're looking for?
<Peeps> Gah
<Peeps> How do I get my taskbar back?
<Peeps> I accidentilly removed it. :(
<Peeps> Anyone?
<michael1> mefisto__: Should that be as root? Does it apply for kubuntu as well?
<mefisto__> michael1: what as root?
<michael1> mefisto__: do-release-upgrade. But I'm checking the webpage you sent...I didn't realize you sent it, too.
<mefisto__> michael1: yes, sudo with that
<mefisto__> michael1: as that page says
<michael1> mefisto__: Yes, reading it now...
<mefisto__> Peeps: kde 4 ?
<Peeps> Yeah
<mefisto__> Peeps: right-click the desktop, add panel
<michael1> mefisto__: It says there are no new releases. I was in the process of upgrading to 8.10 when my disk filled up while installing the downloaded packages. Should that be filed as a bug report, by the way?
<Peeps> How do I move it to the bottom?
<mefisto__> michael1: are your repos in sources.list intrepid now, or still hardy?
<mefisto__> Peeps: in kde 4.2, you can click that cashew-shaped button on the panel, and there is a "screen edge" control handle that you can drag. don't know how pre-4.2 does it
<mefisto__> michael1: also, is your disk still full?
<michael1> No, I've cleared some off now, and also aptitude installed the rest of what was waiting to be installed.
<mefisto__> michael1: what does  lsb_release -a  say?
<michael1> Repos are intrepid now, but the backports wasn't not automatically changed...I had to do that myself...it was commented out, though.
<michael1> No LSB modules are available.
<michael1> Distributor ID: Ubuntu|Description:     Ubuntu 8.10|Release:    8.10|Codename:  intrepid
<jimmy51_home> hello, in kubuntu 8.10 can i set up the windows button to open the launch menu?
<mefisto__> jimmy51_home: there's no easy way to do that, as far as I know at least
<jimmy51_home> mefisto__: aww
<jimmy51_home> is that something that kde 4.2 would support?
<mefisto__> jimmy51_home: I assume you mean the windows key on the keyboard
<jimmy51_home> mefisto__: yeah... i'm not sure what it's called but on my kybd it has the window logo on it and no text
<mefisto__> jimmy51_home: you can do winkey+some other key
<jimmy51_home> mefisto__: where do i configure that?
<mefisto__> jimmy51_home: I think the default is alt+F1
<mefisto__> jimmy51_home: systemsettings > keyboard & mouse > global keyboard shortcuts
<jimmy51_home> hmmm
<jimmy51_home> i've tried to set a few in there and they never seem to work
<jimmy51_home> it looks like it sets ok, but the keys never trigger anything
<mefisto__> jimmy51_home: do you have kde 4 ?
<jimmy51_home> yeah
<jimmy51_home> whatever shipped with 8.10
<mefisto__> jimmy51_home: do you see a dropdown menu KDE component above the shortcuts?
<jimmy51_home> yeah
<jimmy51_home> i selected Plasma Workspace, and then Application Launcher
<jimmy51_home> i then selected custom
<jimmy51_home> and tried a few combos..... ALT+~, Meta+~
<jimmy51_home> didn't work
<jimmy51_home> but i should point out that ALT+F1 didnt' work either
<mefisto__> jimmy51_home: what about right-click kmenu. do you have "application launcher settings" ?
<mefisto__> jimmy51_home: kickoff menu, I should say
<jimmy51_home> yeah
<jimmy51_home> i have it set on classic
<mefisto__> jimmy51_home: can you set the keyboard shortcut there?
<jimmy51_home> no, just the view and format
<jimmy51_home> oh well, i guess i'll just see if it works in 9.04 in april :)
<jimmy51_home> thanks for trying!
<jimmy51_home> time for bed here.  have a good one
<Maxexcloo> Hey
<Maxexcloo> I need some help
<Maxexcloo> Im running KDE 4.2 and Compiz
<Maxexcloo> And when scrolling files in a directory or using the terminla
<Maxexcloo> It lags and text overlaps other text
<Maxexcloo> I have searched alot but cfant seem to find an answer
<Maxexcloo> Any help is greatly appreciated
<dutler> how long it take you to drive to salt lake?
<dutler> sorry, wrong chat window
<tbenst> Hi
<tbenst> I need some help with "apt-get update"
<tbenst> on every line i'm getting an error like:
<tbenst> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<tbenst> any thoughts?
<dutler> tbenst: dns?? can you ping the server?
<tbenst> one sec
<tbenst> I can ping from ubuntu@ubuntu but not root@ubuntu
<tbenst> i'm running the live cd right now
<tbenst> already installed kubuntu, and i'm trying to install grub right now
<mefisto__> tbenst: grub should be installed
<dutler> you can resolve "us.archive.ubuntu.com" verified via ping from the user ubuntu but not root?
<tbenst> i had to uncheck it from the ubiquity install as i'm running a "fakeraid"
<tbenst> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tbenst> the installer always crashed when trying to install grub
<dutler> you need to install lilo then right? grub doesnt boot softriad?
<tbenst> you could be right
<tbenst> anyhow, so currently i'm trying to install dmraid to my hd installation
<tbenst> so i mounted the proper partition of my raid into the live cd
<tbenst> *in the
<tbenst> and changed the root
<tbenst> and that's where i'm having the access problems with apt-get
<tbenst> i need dmraid before i put a bootloader on
<dutler> gesh... sounds like a much harder way to install ...... :)  my pass troubles the same error was dns related. my pile actiontec router gets hung up and restarting it or manual setting dns in the kubuntu box fixed the isseu
<mefisto__> tbenst: you could try downloading grub (and dependencies) from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/grub
<Paddy_EIRE> hey mefisto__
<Paddy_EIRE> hard at it :)
<dutler> mefisto__ grub does softraid ? am i on crack or did older version not support softraid?
<Paddy_EIRE> I solved that PSisomethings problem and he is gone :(
<mefisto__> dutler: don't really know much about it, but that fakeraid page tbenst is following says to install it
<dutler> ok... need to make sure im not full of it :) thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> mefisto__: did he give you his email or contact details?
<tbenst> tbenst@gmail.com
<stefan> bin ich jetzt drin ?
<mr-t---> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Paddy_EIRE> tbenst: what are you passing out your gmail addy tbenst
<stefan> hello
<mefisto__> Paddy_EIRE: not sure who you mean
<Paddy_EIRE> hey stefan
<stefan> geil ich bin drin
<khalidmian> does ktorrent 3.2 come in a deb file ? if nt can one install it via sudo reason for asking this is my inability to install tar files
<Paddy_EIRE> mefisto__: that PSi guy who wanted gestures to work in FF
<Paddy_EIRE> I have a solutuion
<stefan> ich hab mir grad xubuntu zerschossen
<mefisto__> Paddy_EIRE: oh. no he didn't. what's the solution, out of curiosity?
<mefisto__> Paddy_EIRE: he found turning off compositing cured it, but didn't get any further
<Paddy_EIRE> mefisto__: it works fine with no effects... there is only a limited number of effect plugins that would interfere with it you see
<Paddy_EIRE> so its elimination
<Paddy_EIRE> I dont know what the FF gestures where that were interfering though
<Paddy_EIRE> so I cant finalise it
<mefisto__> Paddy_EIRE: well I suggested he turn off all effects, then enable them one by one to find which is the prob. but with ALL effects off but compositing on, still no mouse gestures
<Paddy_EIRE> mefisto__: no no no
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Its only one of em that contain that shortcut
<gords> hi! i just installed kde on ubuntu8 hardy 2.6.24. how will i enable audio support? when i use headset
<Paddy_EIRE> change the shortcut and YAAAy all effects and gestures will work
<Paddy_EIRE> its simple really
<mefisto__> Paddy_EIRE: but he had them all off. still wouldn't work
<gords> hi! i just installed kde on ubuntu8 hardy 2.6.24. how will i enable audio support? when i use headset it doesn't have a sound. i'm sure its working since i tested it a while ago. any ideas please?
<Paddy_EIRE> that is because there  are still key bindings in "effects" in general also
<Paddy_EIRE> so that would have been even easier
<dtchen> gords: configure the sound service to use your headset as the default audio device
<Paddy_EIRE> gah.. I will get him someother day.. most likely.. and hey nice meeting you mefisto__
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<mefisto__> Paddy_EIRE: ok, and you too. good work finding the solution :)
<Paddy_EIRE> sure thing :)
<Paddy_EIRE> I would have found it sooner but I was watching the omen 3
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> hehe
<gords> dtchen, where should i do that? i just started using kubuntu
<mefisto__> gords: the asoundconf command might help you switching default cards, etc
<dtchen> gords: what mefisto__ typed, or use the Multimedia menu in System Settings, ..
<khalidmian> would does this mean ? cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`..
<gords> dtchen, mefisto, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: hang on a sec I have a solution for you
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: ahh....
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: just a moment till I get my head straight
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<mefisto__> PSiL0: we were on the right track, but wrong assumptions :)
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: sorry, but kwin hung when I tried to debug it with gbd
<Paddy_EIRE> no need for that
<Paddy_EIRE> this is actually something simple although I need to boot the lappy for that
<Paddy_EIRE> and its 05:48 here D:
<Paddy_EIRE> wanna resume tomorrow.. you could send me an email to let me know when you might be on
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: ahhhh
<PSiL0> PSiL0: I'll be on at around 9am PST
<Paddy_EIRE> ok.. I will look out for you pal :)
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: thanks, man... take it easy... till then.
<PSiL0> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> PSiL0: for all I know I may only get an hour sleep
<Paddy_EIRE> hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> later
<serjofpower> so, this is going to sound retarded,
<serjofpower> but does anybody speak in this chat room?
<dutler> sure and sure :D
<serjofpower> lol
<dutler> this is actually one of the most helpfull channles ive been on
<serjofpower> how can I find other rooms with other topics?
<dutler> good look on #centos if you need help on one of the asterisk/freepbx distros
<mefisto__> serjofpower: other help topics? or just any channels?
<dutler> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<serjofpower> nice
<serjofpower> thanks dutler
<dutler> speaking of this bieng one of the must helpfull channels ive experianced, i have this odd issue with konqueror 4.2. When i browse folders, it always opens a new windows. ive dug around in the settings... no resolve
<serjofpower> hmmm
<serjofpower> try holding "shift" or "Control" when you do it
<serjofpower> or maybe Alt
<serjofpower> you do something similar in nautilus to keep it from opening new window
<serjofpower> windows*
<mefisto__> dutler: konqueror? dolphin?
<dutler> it used not not do this... ive bene on kunbutu since 7.10 and always a kde fan... had kde 4.2 for a few weeks and it just started a few days agp
<dutler> konqueror
<serjofpower> hmmm, I'm honestly not sure with that
<serjofpower> so, I've got a question,
<serjofpower> I'm at searchirc.com,
<serjofpower> and it gives the list of differnet topics
<serjofpower> and names such as #Windows
<serjofpower> with "EFnet" next to it
<serjofpower> how do i find out the server address to connect to?
<dutler> just join the channel name... such as #kubuntu
<mefisto__> dutler: in konqueror's settings, File Management, you can turn off "open folders in separate windows"
<dutler> oh its off...
<mefisto__> dutler: and in General, turn on "open links in new tab instead of new window" maybe?
<dutler> yep, have that selected as well
<mefisto__> dutler: ok, try file management, file associations
<dutler> links out side konqueror get opened in a new tab, but opening links in konquer while file browsing get new window.. ok will chekc that out
<mefisto__> dutler: in inode, show file in embedded viewer
<dutler> what about the config file the "konqueror's settings, File Management, you can turn off "open folders in separate windows"
<dutler> ?
<mefisto__> dutler: have you just recently turned that off? maybe konqueror needs a restart?
<designs703> Hi everyone. Where do I go to set keyboard shortcuts in KDE4?
<designs703> nevermind, found it
<designs703> Couldn't find system settings, but F2 did.
<dutler> inode settingis correct... embeded. i have had a systems restart since experianceing this
<mefisto__> dutler: doesn't happen here on 4.2
<mefisto__> dutler: and it sounds like your settings are like mine
<dutler> ya... and it use to work normal... but a few days ago.... i dont know what i did but something got jacked
<dutler> oh well. thanks for trying.
<mefisto__> dutler: just curious, does middle-click on a folder open it in a new tab?
<dutler> no, but i can right click and select new tab
<dutler> anyone get webkit to work inplace of khtml with konqueror?
<mefisto__> dutler: interestingly, I can't get konqueror to open folders in separate windows with that setting in file management
<dutler> mefisto__ ill trade ya :) id like to verify that the settings shown int he gui are actaully geting set. im looking for the proper config file now
<mefisto__> dutler: .kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<mefisto__> dutler: under [FMSettings] I have AlwaysNewWin=false
<dutler> umm ;( AlwaysNewWin=false
<dutler> ya me too
<mefisto__> dutler: the gui changes it, but has no effect
<glencarbonil> grub question. Installed xp on drive one and then ubuntu 8 on drive 2. If i pull out drive 2 now can not boot. How can I put grub on xp drive?
<dutler> you can select the harddrive with the installer.....
<agm> I just installed Xonard DX sound card but the volume is very low even if its 92% in kmix and alsamix
<glencarbonil> so reinstall?
<agm> voice cracks if i take it to more than 92%
<agm> can any one help?
<dutler> i think you can just install grub
<glencarbonil> how
<dutler> frist few google resulats look good
<dutler> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<dutler> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<glencarbonil> that was a great idea dutler now i am in grub in terminal
<gords> hi! i'm using ubuntu8 hardy 2.4.24.  when i install/build gspca driver i gat this error:  FATAL you need to install the Kernel Source for your running kernel.
<gords> any idea please?
<dutler> try the #ubuntu channel if its not a kubuntu issue? you can search the ubuntu site for intall kerenl source or you can search with your packagemanager
<gords> dutler, thanks
<mefisto__> gords: try sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Name141> Hello, I am having a problem with 8.10 not getting an IP# from the router.  It makes the router light twinkle like there is hi activity, however it never gets an IP# and connects to the network.  Is there anyway to fix that ?
<Name141> high*
<dutler> ru configured for dhcp?
<Name141> this doesn't happen in 8.04
<Name141> I guess? I even tried to manually give it a manual IP#
<dutler> what does /etc/network show you? is your interface shown?
<Name141> dutler:  I don't know, I ran it live.
<Name141> dutler: does the same thing installed
<dutler> open your terminal and type ifconfig
<Name141> er uh..
<Name141> Obviously I'm not on it.  However, I guess I can install it virtually as it does the same thing
<dutler> ya... your problem is not typical (i think) so you should prob have the system available to troubleshoot
<Name141> Well, I installed Hardy with no issues.  However, I got a new external hard drive that makes hardy lock up.
<Name141> (For other reasons unknown to me)
<Name141> Yet 8.10 picks it up fine installed and live with no issues.
<Name141> But the NIC twinkles around and doesn't connect
<Name141> With hardy I also had to make it "--acpi=off"  to boot
<dutler> i dont want to sound like some "elite jerk" but not twinkels around doesnt tell us anything... thats why i was asking for your ifconfig output.
<Name141> So if this doesn't work, I'm banking on the next release (Less they brake something there too)
<Name141> OK.
<Name141> The router light flashes while the connection box just twirles around in arrows.  Never connecting to the network and getting an internal IP #
<dutler> twinkle makes me think that you may have a physical connection...
<Name141> All the computers and modem are hardwired.
<dutler> that sounds like its tring to get a ip adress from your dhcp server but its not happening....  and you KNOW the dhcp wroks right...
<dutler> can you open the termincal and type ifconfig?
<Name141> I'm waiting on virutalbox to download and see.
<Name141> Since the problem also happens virtually.
<dutler> oh ic, sorry ...
<Name141> (and I should have listened to it)
<Name141> (instead of taking the time and installing it)
<dutler> here is is an older howto, but all the tools are still used
<dutler> im off on a soda run, bb in 20min
<Name141> Root beer?
<Name141> BTW: also happens in Wubi, etc
<dutler> b4 i go, if this happens in a virtual machine, i think it may be your dhcp server. tell us about your network set up
<dutler> you at home with a dsl modem type setup?
<Name141> No, Sat
<Name141> The HN7000S is connected to one of the LAN ports (like a switch I guess)
<Name141> along with the other computers.
<dutler> many computers?
<Name141> 3
<Name141> 1 is the sat modem , of course.
<Name141> It's only a 4 port switch
<dutler> ok. an your on the network right now? what is your os?
<Name141> XP
<dutler> start -> run -> cmd.exe
<Name141> OK it's up
<dutler> then in the console type "ipconfig renew"
<Name141> Error: unrecongnized or incomplete command line.
<dutler> i thing...it been awhile since i was on windows.. may be ipconfig /renew all
<Name141> oh
<Name141> it's /renew
<Name141> OK, what do you want me to look for there?
<Name141> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5
<Name141> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
<Name141> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
<dutler> i just want to make sure your working computer can recive an ip address via dhcp
<dutler> when you get virtualbox set up and kubunut iso, poke around and learn how to do a md5 verificaiton of the iso data integraty
<dutler> do this before you install
<Name141> They come from the shipit
<dutler> ok never mind
<Name141> er
<markus_> Hi. Can I install a .sh file on kubuntu? thanks
<Name141> But yeah, Kubuntu/Ubuntu came from Shipit
<markus_> how do I install a .sh file on kubuntu?
<mefisto__> markus_: you run a .sh file, which may install something, or may do something else
<mefisto__> markus_: anyway, cd to the directory where the .sh file is
<mefisto__> markus_: then do this: ./name-of-file.sh
<figol> hi all
<markus_> mefisto, thanks. will do this
<mefisto__> markus_: if that doesn't work, you may need to set it as executable: chmod +x name-of-file.sh
<Name141> dutler: It didn't screw up inside of virutal box.  I'll try a Wubi install to see what happens
<dutler> name141 ok im back. if it doesnt work, use http://pastebin.com/ to give us a short link of your lspci output
<mefisto__> Name141: in vbox, it will use whatever is working in XP, so it's no test at all really
<dutler> name141: exactly, thats what it tripped me out when you said youhad the same problems in vb
<Ghawkes> hi gaiz ... this is where I bother you with all my annoying questions? ;)
<mefisto__> go ahead
<Ghawkes> ok, so I was wondering if there is a way to put my korganizer to-do entries on desktop
<Ghawkes> like plasmoid or something so I have it in sight all the time
<Ghawkes> I searched briefly but it's too general, google gives just unrelated results ...
<mefisto__> Ghawkes: it's a good idea. there's a plasmoid called "remember the milk" which can use google calendar and similar services, so I imagine korganizer data would work too. may be something to look into
<Ghawkes> thanks, I'm going to research it a little
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mefisto__> Ghawkes: I'm doing it too :)
<Ghawkes> mefisto__: It seems that plasmoid is still in developement ...
<Ghawkes> Also, the RTM service is online ... if I want to use it also for work I'm not confortable with the idea that all my schedule is in somebodys hands
<mefisto__> Ghawkes: I can't get RTM to read tasks/events created in korganizer either. Only RTM events to korganizer, not the other way around
<Ghawkes> mefisto__: yeah, it seems it's designed only to display tasks from RTM
<mefisto__> Ghawkes: it's selfish :) it only shares one way
<andy__> mahlzeit
<Ghawkes> mefisto__: It seems there are many tools to export from RTM ... it's selfish yeah, that would be because it's proprietary :)
<Ghawkes> isn't there some open-source app/server for time management which I could put on my server and use?
<aedl> hola a todoso
<ActionParsnip> !find ntpd
<ubottu> Found: cyrus-nntpd-2.2, openntpd, ntpdate
<ActionParsnip> Ghawkes: see above
<Suiko> question ! is the new kde4.2 already released for kubu?
<ActionParsnip> kubi?
<Suiko> kubuntu....
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Ghawkes> hm, I meant personal time management like events, to-do lists, calendars and so on
<Suiko> i hope, that's more stable then 4.1
<Suiko> konqueror crashes every hour
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: try it
<Ghawkes> This is what I was looking for http://www.opensync.org/ but it still seems to be in developement and probably hard to use
<Ghawkes> also, is there a 'official'/good howto to speed up kubuntu? I found few of tutorials like that but many are outdated and when I did what it says it didn't really helped :)
<OxDeadC0de> there's one way that will work 100% for sure.. but you really won't like it.
<ActionParsnip> Ghawkes: i know of ways to speed up firefox but if you websearch stuff you can find some nice guides
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: ooh im all curious, is it uninstall x server :)
<OxDeadC0de> lol nope, i was ganna suggest "buy a new computer" :P
<OxDeadC0de> but that one's good too
<ActionParsnip> Ghawkes: if you fancy a chuckle you could play with hdparm to get more horespower from your slow hard drive
<Ghawkes> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's probably the only thing I haven't tried yet
<OxDeadC0de> ncurses - xorg = ftw
<ActionParsnip> Ghawkes: you can reduce the number of ttys
<OxDeadC0de> Ghawkes: You can also sort through lsmod to unload unneeded kernel modules, and disable unneeded system services (All at your own risk)
<Ghawkes> ActionParsnip: that I saw only outdated tutorials using inittab which is not present in new kubuntu installations
<ActionParsnip> Ghawkes: theres also a quirk with the hosts file
<Suiko> i think i will go back to good ol' gentoo
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: ubuntu isnt for everyone (gentoo rocks)
<Ghawkes> I'm using gentoo at home but the compilation times drive me crazy :)
<ActionParsnip> Ghawkes: do it while you sleep if you can
<Suiko> nah, emerge of 2 days \m/
<ActionParsnip> yikes, i thought mine was bad when i setup my router
<Ghawkes> ActionParsnip: I would have to sleep 16 hours a day :)
<ActionParsnip> Ghawkes: emerge fluxbox...go on holiday ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> gah I fullscreened a kde app how do I get to the advanced options panel again
<Paddy_EIRE> menu rather
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: can you not alt+drag it?
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: naa.. it requires the keyboard shortcut
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: are you running compiz?
<Paddy_EIRE> no..
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> super + d maybe
<Suiko> compiz is gay
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: im sure compiz doesnt have a sexuality
<Suiko> XD
<Paddy_EIRE> ActionParsnip: right click any kde window title bar go to advanced and fullscreen
<Paddy_EIRE> tell me what the combo is again
<Paddy_EIRE> I normally never forget.. but you know all those chemicals take there toll
<ActionParsnip> im at work atm with no access to a *nix machine, maybe someone else can help
<Paddy_EIRE> Would someone else mind trying what I said
<mefisto__> alt+F3
<Paddy_EIRE> gah
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Suiko> gna, not even emulation works on this damn kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: for what system?
<Suiko> 4.1
<Paddy_EIRE> mefisto__: cheers buddy
<OxDeadC0de> Suiko sucks you had a bad experience, everything works for me.. I have a working dosbox, 4 working n64 emulators, virtual machines, even wine even though wine is not an emulator, it all works
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: no, what system are you trying to emulate? SNES, Megadrive, Archimedes?
<Suiko> commodore c64
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: nice choice
<Suiko> what else?
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: apt-cache search vice
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764749
<ActionParsnip> !info vice
<ubottu> vice (source: vice): The Versatile Commodore Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.22-3 (intrepid), package size 3661 kB, installed size 10588 kB
<OxDeadC0de> any one know a way to get rid of liquor shakes besides "drink more now" and "quit drinking and wait"?
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: KEBAB!!
<OxDeadC0de> what's kebab?
<SlimeyPete> O.o
<ActionParsnip> only the best food ever for after a heavy night on the razz
<mefisto__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kebab
<SlimeyPete> this implies there is at least one location in the world where the locals haven't heard of kebabs
<OxDeadC0de> ahh , meat on a stick, love shishkebabs
<SlimeyPete> we must begin an international effort to educate them
<SlimeyPete> no, meat in a pitta, usually
<OxDeadC0de> ahh
<mefisto__> I'm astonished. where are you OxDeadC0de ?
<SlimeyPete> at least that's how it's served around here
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: http://pondculture.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/1057919169_f57c98e7461.jpg
<OxDeadC0de> colorado.. I'm very sheltered :P
<ActionParsnip> meat + pita + salad + chilli sauce + mayo
<OxDeadC0de> oh god, I'm eating a 69 cent pot pie don't show me food that looks like real food
<OxDeadC0de> ganna make me cry cause I want it so bad :P
<ActionParsnip> you are now a man
<ActionParsnip> :D
<tony403> does anyone have a problem with linux and cpu usage?
<ActionParsnip> tony403: is xorg chewing your cpu?
<OxDeadC0de> yay, the hair on my groin no longer is the only thing determining whether I'm a man or not! yay! haha
<tony403> for the past 5 years or so, seems like every time i try it, it uses more than windows
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: thing is, if you see one sober, it makes you wanna chuck cos they are grim, when you are sloshed they are the best thing ever
<ActionParsnip> tony403: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<OxDeadC0de> good thing I'm never sober eh =)
<OxDeadC0de> tony403: Bigger things will take more cpu, if you want something that will use a lot less cpu try a much lighter DE (maybe xubuntu)?
<ActionParsnip> tony403: what cpu and how much ram do you have?
<Suiko> has someone got some experience with XEN?
<ActionParsnip> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Suiko> nice bot
<mefisto__> ok, is there any way to use the "internal extender container" plasmoid? what is it in the widgets list for?
<ricky1966> ciao a tutti
<ricky1966> avevo un pc on un vecchio pentium, ora la MB è morta e ostituirò il tutto con un amd64
<ricky1966> a questo punto devo reinstallare tutto il sistema o c'è una maniera per sistemare le cose senza dover reinstallare tutto ?
<mefisto__> !it | ricky1966
<ubottu> ricky1966: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ricky1966> ops
<OxDeadC0de> does anyone else miss the days when you could open up winamp (in wine :|) and watch red-dwarf from season 1 episode 1 to the final episode back to back?
<Guest81858> "This is not a desktop install CD and thus cannot be used by this application." I am getting this message  when i use the iso with usb-imagecreator? which one i have to use for this??
<Suiko> red dwarf?
<Suiko> i just know about good ol
<Suiko> Smurfs
<ActionParsnip> good show is red dwarf
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> (;
<ActionParsnip> wooooo just got torrentflux running. BAM!
<kaddi> moinmoin :)
<ForeverSmurf> My desktop system regularly hangs at the moment for a few seconds and then it becomes responsive again. I am looking for some clever suggestions in how to identify the problem
<ForeverSmurf> E.g: how do I know if it is X and not the kernel, etc....
<tony403> rollback your drivers
<ActionParsnip> ForeverSmurf: check your ram and hard drives for errors
<ForeverSmurf> ActionParsnip, ok. I check my ram with that BIOS function right?
<ForeverSmurf> but how do I sheck my hard drivers?
<ActionParsnip> ForeverSmurf: nope, its part of grub
<ForeverSmurf> ok
<ForeverSmurf> can I check my hard drives with grub too?
<ActionParsnip> ForeverSmurf: you can check them at recovery mode root prompt or use the check disk option in recovery mode menu, i use root so I can specify fsck options, you will also have to umount the partitions before checking
<ForeverSmurf> ok, thanks. I notice their is also a new driver version for my graphics card available so I will try that too
<Suiko> man
<Suiko> is there a way to roll back to 3.5 kde?
<Suiko> this new version is slow......pretty slow on my computer
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: you have to uninstall the one you have now then reinstall 3.5, I'd suggest installing another DE to use or you'll be doing it all in root console. I'd suggest fluxbox
<Suiko> hardcore terminal, what else!
<Suiko> i prefer the terminal, its faster and easier to handle
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: got yakuake?
<Suiko> y
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: its a handy quake style frontend to konsole
<Suiko> i know, i use it ^^
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: you can bring it up/down with a hokey / combo
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: i took y == 'why'
<Suiko> ^^
<Suiko> y == yes
<fosco_> Suiko: if you want to install kde3.5 from repos you'll need an ubuntu version 8.04 or earlier, in intrepid and jaunty default is kde4.x
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: or compile source
<Suiko> damn
<Paddy_EIRE> weeee
<jarco> Hello. What website editor is written for kde? Quanta + or bluefish?
<Paddy_EIRE> Quanta
<jarco> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> nvu
<jarco> ohw ...
<jarco> any recommondation?
<jarco> php/learning and html/css writing
<ActionParsnip> www.google.com www.ask.com kate nano
<Paddy_EIRE> aint NVU now known as kompozer?
<ActionParsnip> i think its a fork
<Paddy_EIRE> thought so
<ActionParsnip> i websearched it, i dont use anything like that
<Paddy_EIRE> vim+w3schools
<jarco> hehe
<jarco> well
<jarco> i prefer some apllication with color code etc
<jarco> i come from dreamweaver but got sick of windows (dont start about mac)
<Paddy_EIRE> kate does
<jarco> idd
<jarco> i use kate atm
<jarco> but
<jarco> missing a lot of functionality
<Paddy_EIRE> dreamweaver D:
<Paddy_EIRE> noooesss
<Paddy_EIRE> scream
<Paddy_EIRE> jarco: use kate and w3schools and make _Proper_ websites
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<jarco> no no no
<jarco> kate is good for code mark up
<jarco> but some functions are missing imho
<Paddy_EIRE> and everything else
<ActionParsnip> indeed kate has good highlights
<jarco> clean code
<Paddy_EIRE> jarco: you can do that yourself
<jarco> i mean to clean up messy code
<jarco> well yes
<Paddy_EIRE> dont take the lazy and mostly bad option
<jarco> u aint going to tell me that they develop huge programs like dw etc and not have any actual use for them ...
<jarco> and no
<jarco> ui dont use point n click enviroment
<Paddy_EIRE> you wanna call yourself a web designer use a decent text editor and read w3schools
<Paddy_EIRE> jarco: yeah dreamweaver is for the lazy generation that think they are sooo 1337
<Paddy_EIRE> and its crates web garbage
<Paddy_EIRE> *creates
<Paddy_EIRE> I would fire a web designer that used such a thing
<jarco> Paddy_EIRE, i am studying for web Developer (bah designing) and i study at w3schools also. I do not think I am leet or anything (at least not yet :) ), and am just looking for a good kde program with more functionality then kate ...
<Paddy_EIRE> jarco: Quanta
<jarco> :)
<jarco> also
<jarco> autocompletion rules :p
<Paddy_EIRE> listen try quanta then see what it does not have other wise this is going to take all week :P
<jarco> :)
<jarco> installed it
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<Paddy_EIRE> jee.. kompozer is looking pretty damn cool now
<Paddy_EIRE> http://kompozer.net/screenshots.php
<ActionParsnip> Paddy_EIRE: but is it fast?
<Paddy_EIRE> no idea
<Paddy_EIRE> I must try it
<Paddy_EIRE> hey.. I know the maintainer... give me a sec
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<ActionParsnip> who cares about prettys if its dog slow
<eamusic> hola
<ActionParsnip> werd
<mefisto__> slow and pretty... mmm
<ct529> hi
<ockonal> Hi
<dutler> hi there
<Ramblurr> how can i have KDE4 automount my external NTFS drive, when i get the "unclean shutdown" error
<Ramblurr> it says to mount with the -o force flag, but i'd rather not have to mount the drive manually all the time
<ct529> Ramblurr: what type of disk?
<Ramblurr> USB harddrive
<Ramblurr> w/ a ntfs partition
<ct529> Ramblurr: when you plug it in it should appear in the device notifier
<Ramblurr> exactly, and when you click on it to mount it
<Ramblurr> it opens dolphin, and then flashes an error..
<azeem_> hi
<Dr_Willis64> one of these days they need to make some 'configure my ntfs stuff - wizzard'
<ct529> Ramblurr: what is the error?
<Ramblurr> ct529:  http://www.binaryelysium.com/images/Dolphin_mount_ntfs_error.png
<ct529> when I click on show source in konqueror, it opens kwrite, but I would like it to open kate .... how do you change that?
<ct529> Ramblurr: it looks like it is in use .... did you by any chance open and mount it withut realising?
<Ramblurr> no
<Dr_Willis64> or hibernated/suspended windows....
<Ramblurr> it's because it was used on a friends windows computer, and he didn't eject it properly
<Ramblurr> i've mounted ntfs with -o force before, with no problems
<Dr_Willis64> You need to put it on a windows box and have windows 'check' it UNLESS you want to risk data loss
<Ramblurr> but i want HAL/dolphin/dbus to do this for me
<Dr_Willis64> You could use the force optiuon.. but thats a bad habbit to get into
<Dr_Willis64> setting hal to use -o force . could be very bad.
<ct529> Ramblurr: I would not set the force option .... I would try to solve the problem ....
<ct529> Ramblurr: to avoid data loss
<ct529> Ramblurr: plug it in .... instead of opening it, the device notified should allow you to eject it properly .... it may be that it cleans the locks .... try!
<ct529> when I click on show source in konqueror, it opens kwrite, but I would like it to open kate .... how do you change that?
<drayen> anyone use Virtual box with 8.10 + KDE4 ?
<drayen> i just did an update via apt-get and now cant boot into KDE :S
<ct529> drayen: yes I do
<ct529> drayen: what is the error?
<mefisto__> drayen: ouch. I'm getting an update for vbox right now
<drayen> mefisto good luck !!!
<drayen> ct529: well, when i was updating
<drayen> the system hung, it said something about prepairing updates for Vboc
<drayen> box
<drayen> i rebooted, and it then dumped me into a command prompt, trying to startx tells me it cant find my NVidia module
<mefisto__> drayen: tried installing it again? or dpkg --configure -a ?
<drayen> to make matters worse, it seems networking it knackered too
<ct529> drayen: try dpkg --configure -a as root!
<drayen> kk
<drayen> then what?
<drayen> no output
<ct529> drayen: what does it return?
<mefisto__> drayen: do you have the virtualbox repo in sources?
<drayen> mefisto__: yes
<drayen> ct529: nothing, just starts a new command line, no output
<mefisto__> drayen: try reinstalling virtualbox-2.1 (that's the update I just got)
<drayen> was there a new kernel out today as well?
<aaron_> anyone can help with this problem?
<aaron_> SystemError: E:Type 'gpg' is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.
<ct529> drayen: can you apt-get update, as root, please?
<ct529> drayen: what is your graphic card?
<drayen> ct529: i cant, no networking
<aaron_> thats the error i get
<drayen> ct529: Nvidia erm, not sure on the spec off hand...
<ct529> drayen: lspci as root please
<drayen> 2 ticks, was trying an older kernel
<mefisto__> drayen: my guess is something wrong with the vboxdrv module not installed/not loading properly
<ct529> drayen: did you by any chance restart the system in a kernel without the nvidia module and network card module? it sounds a bit like it
<Dr_Willis64> aaron_,  sounds like a typo on like 55
<aaron_> ya i gotta edit the sources.list file but it wont let me save after removing it from line 55
<Dr_Willis64> its a system file. thus you need to edit with root user permissions/privilages
<drayen> ct529: could well be, but i've not compiled any kernels or anything like that, its all stock
<drayen> i know better than to play with dragons ;)
<aaron_> i dont know how to do that
<Dr_Willis64> sudo editoryoulike /path/to/file
<Dr_Willis64> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis64> how did you edit it in the first place?
<aaron_> i just went to etc/apt
<drayen> ct529: its a 8600 GS
<Dr_Willis64> You did not edit that file as a user.. you had to use root some how...
<mefisto__> drayen: try   sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-2.1
<salmonel> hi gys
<ct529> mefisto__: he does not have network anymore
<mefisto__> oh
<salmonel> i installed kde  4.2 in my kubuntu and now i can get the xwindow  i can
<salmonel> not log in in graphical mode
<aaron_> how do u use sudo in konsole? ive tried sudo and such and nothing
<salmonel> aaron_,  : sudo command
<ct529> drayen: how many kernels do you have installed now?
<salmonel> aaron_, : and it asks for your password
<drayen> a few, 4 iirc, each with 2 options
<aaron_> command not found
<salmonel> aaron_, : your account must be in the sudoers group also to work
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Dr_Willis64> sudo THECOMMADYOUWANTTORUNASROOT
<Dr_Willis64> not 'command'
<drayen> ct529: just rebooting now, will let you know the versions
<ct529> drayen: no!
<ct529> drayen: no need ....
<drayen> ct529: 2.6.27 (all) -11, -9, -7
<aaron_> what command would i need to run in order to edit the sources.list file?
<Dr_Willis64> sudo editoryoulike /path/to/file
<salmonel> i installed 4.2 in my kubuntu and now i can't log in in graphical mode , how can i install the kde 4.1 back  ?
<ct529> drayen: could you please pastebin the results of lsmod?
<mefisto__> aaron_: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis64> where editoryouline can be 'nano' if you like nano
<Dr_Willis64> i like vi, or geany
<drayen> ct529: i cant, the machine with the problem is not currently connecting to the netwokr (i'm on a windows laptop atm)
<salmonel> has anybody installed kde 4.2 in his kubuntu ?
<drayen> ct529: going to try some of the older K's to see if they have the modules, so i can at least get networking back up
<Dr_Willis64> salmonel,  yes.
<drayen> ct529: the i will try dpgk --configure -a again and apt-get update
<salmonel> i have installed from synaptic and now i can't log in in graphical mode
<drayen> to see if that fixs things
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : how can i go back were it worked back in 4.1 ?
<mefisto__> drayen: you could try blacklisting the vbox module
<Dr_Willis64> salmonel,  no idea. You dident ask me that. :) it works here.
<ct529> drayen: yes, but you can still lsmod, and tell us which modules are loaded
<drayen> onit
<Dr_Willis64> I would say try a different window manager/desktop -= see if that works.. does KDM work?
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : lucky you
<salmonel> no kdm no working
<salmonel> it fails
<ct529> drayen: have you tried with restarting the other kernels, to see if at leats one of them works?
<Dr_Willis64> sounds like the video drivers are some how messed up.  you could try 'startx' from a console and see if any errors show up
<salmonel> startx e? hmmm ok
<Dr_Willis64> startx
<Dr_Willis64> no e :)
<salmonel> i thought /etc/init.d restart was ok
<salmonel> i haven't used startx since last year :-)
<Dr_Willis64> /etc/init.d restart               sounds wrong to me...
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : why ?
<Dr_Willis64> /etc/init.d kdm restart         restarts kdm
<Dr_Willis64> /etc/init.d SERVICENAME restart         restarts whateverservice
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : yes of course i misspelled :-)
<Dr_Willis64> Just 'restart'  is most likely wrong :_)
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : sorry
<Dr_Willis64> theres also the 'service' command that does the same thing.
<Dr_Willis64> with less typing
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : but that did'nt work either
<Dr_Willis64>  service ssh restart
<Dr_Willis64> 'dident work' tells us very little.. did you see any error messages? pastebin the output so the channel can see it...
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : nice i did'nt new it thanks
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : i will do my best to find the error messages because i can't login with my wifi from console (now i am in windows...)
<drayen> ct52: http://pastebin.com/m307f3959
<mefisto__> drayen: lsmod | grep vboxdrv          <--  does that show anything?
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : do you now how can i conncect to my wifi saved connection from command line?
<Dr_Willis64> theres some way to connect wireless with the console.. but i dont know what it is.
<Dr_Willis64> I run wires. :)
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : I wish you new :-)
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : i suppose there must be a way
<drayen> mefisto__: no
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : to connect you machine to wireless
<drayen> mefisto__: ct529: i'm not quite sure whats going on but "dpkg --configure -a" does nothing
<drayen> and doesnt fix the problem "apt-get update" reports
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : but the problem is that the kde app for wireless can't start without the xorg desktop
<mefisto__> drayen: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/virtualbox-2*
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64,  : so there must be another way but more comlicated to extract all the info from that  wi-fi app and then connect .......
<Wind67> ...
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : i am so angry i can't find the way to connect to wireless without the gui........
<drayen> mefisto__: yup 3 files...
<mefisto__> drayen: try reinstalling the latest vbox deb that you have there
<Dr_Willis64> salmonel,  the wifi docs and trouble shooting guides may tell you  . its doable.. I just never have done it
<drayen> mefisto__: cant, apt-get complains about "you must run 'dpkg...."
<drayen> but when i do, nothing happens :S
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64,  : I wil try to find them :-) where do you sugest to go ? what site ?
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64,  : do you mean --->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Dr_Willis64> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64,  : ok i got it :-)
<Dr_Willis64> or any of the other dozens guides out there that exist for wireelss..
<Dr_Willis64> ive rarely messed with it  much.. eithe rit works.. or i run wires
<salmonel> Dr_Willis64, : wish me good luck so :-) bye
<mefisto__> drayen: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/virtualbox-2(the-rest-of-the-deb-filename).deb
<khalidmian> looking to upgrade to ktorrent 3.2 wondering if it has a deb file or a sudo apt-get command
<Dr_Willis64> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2+dfsg.1-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 1828 kB, installed size 9000 kB
<Dr_Willis64> very likely neither. :)
<Dr_Willis64> or go get the source.. or check the PPA repos..
<Dr_Willis64> Not  sure what version is in the kde4.2 packages
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu 9.04 should be getting 3.2 fairly soon
<khalidmian> apparently available in tar.bz2 file which i cant seem to comile cause i suck and dont know how to
<Dr_Willis64> Time to learn ? :)
<Dr_Willis64> do you really NEED the features in the lastest?
<mefisto__> also, do you really NEED the bugs in the latest?
<khalidmian> Dr_Willis64: no just having issues with ipfilters in ktorrent which i have read on but again not been able to implement
<mefisto__> drayen: did you do the dpkg vbox install?
<drayen> mefisto__: i cant
<drayen> mefisto__: dpkg seems broken
<drayen> mefisto__: i cant get ANY output from it (dpkg --help, dpkg, dpkg -V) all do nothing
<mefisto__> drayen: whereis dpkg
<mefisto__> drayen: does that find anything?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<drayen> mefisto__: yes, severla places
<drayen> mefisto__: /usr/bin/, /etc/, /usr/lib etc etc
<mefisto__> drayen: sudo killall dpkg     ??
<drayen> mefisto__: nope, its not running
<mefisto__> drayen: you mean dpkg is not running? did it say "no process killed" or something?
<drayen> mefisto__: yes, and i did "ps -A | grep dpkg"
<bentob0x> how can I know when I installed the OS I'm running?
<bentob0x> (Kubuntu 8.10)
<bentob0x> the install date and time
<JackWinter> is it easy to install kde 4.2 on 8.10 ?
<mefisto__> drayen: don't know what to do about that. can apt do anything without dpkg working?
<DreadKnight> JackWinter: yes... www.kde.org for instructions
<JackWinter> DreadKnight: thanks, gonna go try that now :)
<drayen> mefisto__: doesnt seem so... argggghhhhhh
<mefisto__> drayen: sudo apt-get -f install   ?
<drayen> mefisto__: nope
<mefisto__> drayen: I suppose livecd to fix dpkg. but I'm not sure how to do that
<hw> How can remove shortcut shift+ctrl+s from kopete when its not bind by kopete? =) Kopete comes up when I use this shortcut but I cannot find it in the shortcut list...
<hw> Aah, there is a additional GLOBAL shortcut...
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<iris> so I used kino to capture my video. but it created a whole bunch of avi files. I ijust want one big avi file
<ActionParsnip> iris: you can cat them together but you will need an ffmpeg command to straighten the audio
<ActionParsnip> iris: cp 1.avi+2.avi+3.avi output.avi
<ActionParsnip> iris: mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -ss 186 -o output.avi final.avi
<iris> ActionParsnip: can the kino export feature be used to combine them?
<iris> the cp command would take forever, or a script, because there are just so many of them
<ActionParsnip> iris: ive not used it so couldnt say. I'd imagine it can
<iris> ohhh.. I found a "join" button :)
<ActionParsnip> 'nice
<ActionParsnip> wtg :D
<Infecto> hello i have problem with networkmanager in kubuntu 4.2 and openvpn
<Infecto> i cant connect manualy using autostart from init.d
<Infecto> he try to dhcp the interface
<dolo> anyone know how i can fix youtube sound and set vlc as my default media player
<mneptok> dolo: Hardy or Intrepid?
<dolo> hardy
<mneptok> dolo: i'm not a huge KDE user, and i don't have a VM at home. but what you're after is killing PulseAudio, and using only ALSA.
<dolo> they should put a link to how to fix youtube on the main page right next to downloads
<mneptok> dolo: first, see if there's a system-wide media prefpane to set ALSA as the playback architecture.
<mneptok> dolo: i assume by "fix YouTube" you mean "play audio from YT in addition to other audio events using the sound architecture"
<mneptok> and not "i don't have the Flash plugin"
<dolo> yes the sound is broken
<mneptok> dolo: this is well-documented in many places.
<gords> hi! i'm using ubuntu8 hardy 2.6.24. i'm trying to get my webcam working, but why does when i  ls -l /dev/video0 it gives me this error ls: cannot access /dev/video0: No such file or directory?
<mneptok> gords: ls -la /dev/v*
<mneptok> gords: you have no /video0 directory
<dolo> thats great how do i fix it?
 * mneptok heads to the office
<BluesKaj> dolo, what browser are you using on youtube ?
<dolo> mozilla
<gords> mneptok, i dont have anything related to video device like video0. then how would i make webcam work with ubuntu? my webcam had this: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<dolo> im completely uninstalling totem
<shadeslayer> dolo: why,what happened
<BluesKaj> dolo, Mozilla Firefox or just plain Mozilla?
<dolo> mozilla firefox
<dolo> the browser that comes with ubuntu
<dolo> shadeslayer:  youtube doesnt work
<BluesKaj> !flashplugin-nonfree | dolo
<shadeslayer> ah,the flash plugin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dolo> shadeslayer: no sound with anything flash
<BluesKaj> dolo, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<shadeslayer> yeah
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | dolo
<ubottu> dolo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dolo> now open firefox and it should work or i log out n logg back in first?
<dolo> so becuase people like youtube ubuntu cant make a working plugin for it?
<dolo> im still not getting any sound either
<dolo> do i need to reboot or something?
<ct529> back
<dolo> and i dont see why if so many people have this same issue they dont just make an update for it
<ct529> dolo: issue?
<ghostcube> dolo: flash 10 ?
<dolo> ghostcube: what about flash 10
<dolo> youtube has no sound
<ghostcube> dolo: you installed flashplugin-nonfree ?
<dolo> ya just now
<dolo> do i need to reboot for that to work?
<ghostcube> any other flash plugin installed before ?
<dolo> ya adobe flash plugin for ubuntu
<ghostcube> be sure to remove both now
<ghostcube> and remove the configs
<dolo> how do i do that?
<ghostcube> reboot and install the flashplugin nonfree package
<dolo> ok
<ghostcube> dolo: just delete the macromedia folders inside home should work
<ghostcube> but wait iam looking again
<ghostcube> dolo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<ghostcube> maybe this would be woth a try
<dolo> ok i removed the pulse and pulse audio
<dolo> now what
<ghostcube> hmm read a bit inside the thread there are more hints if not working
<dolo> how do i unsinstall adobe 10
<dolo> and this is for ibex not hardy
<ghostcube> dolo: you are on hardy ?
<dolo> ya
<ghostcube> oh thats i havent known
<keldrona> hi guys... got a prob with my samsung e215, can't send sms, can u help me plz?
<ghostcube> dolo: no idea if this is to be solved in hardy
<ghostcube> oO
<keldrona> o_O
<Dr_Willis64> 0_o
<Dr_Willis64> 0_x  (ouch!)
<BluesKaj> '^v^'
<Wunderbar> how do i change desktop in kubuntu
<Dr_Willis64> What do you mena by the term desktop?   From KDE to GOME?
<Dr_Willis64> or switch virtualdestops?
<Wunderbar> i mean whats the keyboard shortcut to switch virtual desktop
<Dr_Willis64> No idea I use the mouse wheel over the 'pager' normally
<Wunderbar> i'm on a laptop :(
<Dr_Willis64> so a  i. :)
<BluesKaj> I use a mouse on our laptop, can't stand that fingerpad thingy
<Dr_Willis64> check the kde control-panek thing.. or settings or whatevver theya re called now a days
<pm2> Hi - I'm running Kubuntu Linux on some SPARC boxes.  I have about 20 sparcs (sunblade 150's) and I'd like to try to network boot them somehow.  All of the docs I'm finding online seem to make use of syslinux, which is x86 only.  Any advice on how to make a PXE boot image for a Sparc?
<bled> hello
<bled> I have just instalet kubuntu on my pc
<bled> i am wondering how can  now play mp3 music now
<Dr_Willis64> Install the proper extra packages.. 'kubuntu-resticted-extras' may grab the right ones you need bled
<Dr_Willis64> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alex135> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Dr_Willis64> Some times it depends on wha tplayer you are using
<bled> I am updating now  i will wait to see what will  happen
<Alex135> !mp3|bled
<ubottu> bled: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alex135> !amarok|bled
<ubottu> bled: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Authority_> If my K Menu were to stop responding, is there another way to trigger a graceful logout?  CTRL-ALT-DEL doesn't seem to be doing anything
<Dr_Willis64> alt-ctrl-backspace, then alt-ctrl-delete.. OR alt-ctrl-f1 and login  and use 'reboot' command
<Dr_Willis64> or just restart the X server. :)  ifyou just want to force  X to restart
<Dr_Willis64> 'sudo service kdm restart'
<Authority_> Yes, none of those are graceful logouts though
<Dr_Willis64> if X is hung.. its hung.. theres no gracefull to it
<shadeslayer_> hehe,they should add Ctrl+alt+delete for something
<Dr_Willis64> you could try forceing  Kde to restart I guess
<shadeslayer_> Dr_Willis64: lol
<Dr_Willis64> alt0ctrl0delete does reboot the system from the console
<Dr_Willis64> but not X.
<shadeslayer_> ah
<Dr_Willis64> alt-ctrl-backspace + alt-ctrl-delete   -> real fast.. -> reboot :)
<Dr_Willis64> ya gotta hit alt-ctrl-del on the console screen befor kdm pops back up
<shadeslayer> :)
<AndySpain> hi!  when there's a link in irc and i click it it doesn't open konqueror or firefox but Thunderbird
<AndySpain> how do i change that?
<Dr_Willis64> http://www.google.com opens Thunderbird?
<shadeslayer> AndySpain: your default browser seems to be have set to thunderbird
<shadeslayer> bye
<AndySpain> thx shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> np
<bled> whitch version of flash player to download for simpel installation and how to install flash player
<bled> I am using kubuntu
<bled> web browser name is konqueror
<Dr_Willis64>  'kubuntu-resticted-extras' installs flash and other parts here
<ghostcube> bled: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ghostcube> or what Dr_Willis64 said
<Dr_Willis64> but i thogh i heard adobe broke flash again the other day.. try it and see i guess
<AndySpain> shadeslayer: you were right, open http and https was set to "open with a program that's based on the contents" -  whatever that meant. I now set it to konqbrowser
<Dr_Willis64> !cookie | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dr_Willis64> :P
<SiVA_> hey
<luis_> goog morning 2 u all i have a problem, just did fresh installation of kubuntu intrepid on a laptop compaq v3000, but it wont detect the wireless card i know for a fact that it is a Boradcom B43 wireless driver, ive been looking around but cant find a way to get it working can somebody pls help me?????????''
<SiVA_> how do I start a video chat in kopete? In the Preferences I can see my webcam is enabled, but when I right click on one of my msn contacts, I don't see any option for video
<SiVA_> note: they are also using kopete
<SiVA_> kino doesn't seem to work with my webcam tho
<shadeslayer> new video drivers yayy
<AndySpain> hi!  I just installed ekiga
<AndySpain> the gtk-only version
<AndySpain> it says it installed successfully
<AndySpain> but i can't find it in the k menu internet
<AndySpain> and 'ekiga' in terminal also does not work
<keldrona> guys... just installed kubuntu 8.10.. where t.f. is the kppp appication?
<jpedroza> keldrona: I am not sure it is installed by default, check in adept to make sure it is installed. It should be in /usr/bin/kppp
<jpedroza> keldrona: I think you can set up ppp connections as well using knetworkmanager
<|Krooks|> I installed KDE-4.2 as described by kubuntu's official guide. But during installation there was one error  plasma related. Now I'm in KDE-4.2, Its a little sluggish and plasma is using a lot of CPU. What do I do ?
<Wunderbar> can't get smplayer audio to work- any idea why not? everything else works fine
<|Krooks|> oh actually, there was two errors, another was kcontrol related, something about conflict with some files
<shadeslayer> |Krooks|: how about checking if you dont have conflcting packages
<shadeslayer> like the ones mentioned on the page
<i3ooi3oo_> Why can I not change my networking setting?  I add a manual configuration and can not activate it
<shadeslayer> !kde | |Krooks|
<ubottu> |Krooks|: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<|Krooks|> ubottu: I'm already on Kubuntu and I upgraded to the latest version, then I upgraded to KDE-4.2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<|Krooks|> shadeslayer:  I'm already on Kubuntu and I upgraded to the latest version, then I upgraded to KDE-4.2
<shadeslayer> one sec
<|Krooks|> Is there another add/remove tool besides adept.
<shadeslayer> you can add synaptic
<|Krooks|> I can't find plasma related packages using adept
<shadeslayer> Remove the koffice-data-kde4 package if you have it installed. The current koffice2 packages in the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA are incompatible with the KDE 4.2 packages since they try to install icons to the same locations.
<|Krooks|> synaptics is better, yes ?
<shadeslayer> that package
<shadeslayer> Adept is broken
<shadeslayer> so yes synaptic is better
<|Krooks|> shadeslayer: I dont have koffice-data-kde4  installed
<shadeslayer> |Krooks|: which processor
<|Krooks|> AMD Barton
<shadeslayer> Processing power too
<|Krooks|> AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+
<|Krooks|> Nvidia
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> in Ghz
<|Krooks|> for graphics card
<shadeslayer> |Krooks|: which nVidia card and drivers??
<shadeslayer> no for the processors??
<|Krooks|> 2079.517 Ghz
<shadeslayer> ok i have a processor of similar power
<shadeslayer> intel though
<shadeslayer> what about the nVidia card??
<|Krooks|> Nvidia GeForce FX 5200
<shadeslayer> |Krooks|: which drivers??
<|Krooks|> Hmm how do I check which driver X is using currently
<shadeslayer> restricted ones from nVidia??
<shadeslayer> K>application>X servers
<|Krooks|> I do not think its using nvidia's as I just installed it.
<shadeslayer> ah then you have to install the restricted packages
<shadeslayer> K>apps>system>drivers
<|Krooks|> I'm not using nvidia's version 173 yet but I have installed it
<shadeslayer> !nVidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> then use them :P
<|Krooks|> its better, yes ?
<shadeslayer> obviously yes
<|Krooks|> shadeslayer: synaptic version 0.62 is correct ?
<e-jat> can someone help me with this -> http://pastebin.com/m77e806a7
<shadeslayer> no idea,i use the konsole lol
<|Krooks|> shadeslayer: I'm really impressed with Kubuntu. Everything is 'clean' and crisp.
<shadeslayer> yeah,one reason i chose it over Ubuntu
<|Krooks|> Best Desktop experience on linux for far for me
<shadeslayer> me too
<jpedroza> e-jat: What are you trying to build?
<shadeslayer> ;)a song i think '
<|Krooks|> shadeslayer: do you use aptitude ?
<shadeslayer> sometimes,not much
<shadeslayer> i use konsole or synaptic a bit
<silleme> Is there anyway to tell if my swp partition is being used by kubuntu?  didn't realize until recently that swp partition not properly mounted on instal "(was being seen as floppy) and just mounted last night...
<raphink> silleme: type "free" and you will see how much swap you have
<|Krooks|> shadeslayer: what do you mean when you say you use konsole ? I use konsole all the time too.
<silleme> raphink:  "free" in what... konsole?
<e-jat> jpedroza: kopete
<|Krooks|> What is it that you use on konsole ?
<raphink> silleme: yes
<shadeslayer> like sudo apt-get update to update
<tyler_d3> how do I save my custom toolbars? they keep getting reset when I restart?
<e-jat> jpedroza: any idea
<shadeslayer> like sudo apt-get install <program name>
<jpedroza> e-jat: Is there any particular reason you are building from source instead of using the .deb packages?
<keldrona> yeah guys... is it possible to configure my internet key Huawei E169 with kubuntu 8.10?
<|Krooks|> shadeslayer: I notice synaptic is installing a lot of gnone stuffs. So its a gtk-based program. I'm not quite a fan on gnome
<|Krooks|> or gtk
<shadeslayer> me neither,but thats the only other alternative
<bled> what is Adept in Kubuntu, I am trying to instal game but it is not simple
<shadeslayer> bled: hehe,use a comand line if its hard
<bled> hehe
<jpedroza> keldrona: What is the output of dmesg when you insert the key?
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install <program name>
<jpedroza> keldrona: Does it show up? If so, you will need a driver. Not sure if there is a native one, so you might need to use ndiswrapper and use the Windows driver.
<shadeslayer> |Krooks|: i have to go so if the problem is solved.........
<e-jat> jpedroza: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=163307
<silleme> raphink: mmmm...k.thx.  does adding a swp file on a seperate physical drive from OS greatly benefit kubuntu performance as it does inwindoze?
<e-jat> jpedroza: or is there any new .deb package build from the svn ?
<shadeslayer> ok im going byeeee
<raphink> silleme: not as much as upgrading your RAM if what you need is more working mem
<keldrona> jpedroza. I have got a driver with me and the istruction to use it with fedora, but I can't connect
<raphink> silleme: swap allows to use more memory when you lack RAM, but it's obviously slower than RAM
<gohmifune> anyone having any problems with bash completion?
<jpedroza> e-jat: I see. I hate to say it, but I am not sure what the error is. Have you considered using Pidgin? I use it with my Yahoo account and it works flawlessly. Might be a good work around until the bug is fixed and a new package is out.
<|Krooks|> bye'
<raphink> gohmifune: no
<raphink> gohmifune: what's your issue?
<jpedroza> keldrona: I use a Verizon broadband card, and I had to set  up the connection in knetworkmanager; username and password, etc. Not sure how that card compares to your card.
<jpedroza> keldrona: Mine shows up as USBtty1 or something like that
<gohmifune> inconsistent completion of file names directories and apt usage
<raphink> gohmifune: do you have an example?
<tyler_d3> how do I save my custom toolbars? they keep getting reset when I restart?
<keldrona> jpedroza: I used wvdialconf, and it shows me something about ttyUSB0
<tripack60> bonjour a tous
<silleme> raphink: well... maxed out on ram...2g  :(  ... just wondering if performance benefit similar to that of windoze when using a sperate hd for swp as opposed to diff partition on same drive as OS (Kubuntu)
<raphink> tyler_d: they shouldn't... are other settings getting reset, too?
<raphink> tripack60: yop
<e-jat> jpedroza: yeah .. previously while im in gnome .. i use pidgin .. but now .. im still using pidgin .. just wondering i can try to build it as i already in kubuntu :)
<gohmifune> lets see, there is no completion for package names when installing by command line
<gohmifune> directories don't get completed sometimes it seems
<tripack60> yop a koi?
<raphink> silleme: sure it should be better, if the separate HD is fast enough ;)
<jpedroza> !fr tripack60
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr tripack60
<jpedroza> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gohmifune> Its like it has quirks compared to usage in ubuntu with gnome
<raphink> tripack60: ben tu dis bonjour, je dis yop, et sinon le chan est en anglais ici :)
<tripack60> ok dsl
<tripack60> *
<gohmifune> I saw someone elese having similar problems when I searched this out in google.
<raphink> gohmifune: do you have completion activated in your ~/.bashrc ?
<gohmifune> don't know, let me check
<raphink> there's 3 lines to uncomment there gohmifune
<rcamilo_> hi there
<raphink> gohmifune: run "grep bash_completion ~/.bashrc" ; if the lines you get are dashed (#), you have to uncomment them in the file
<raphink> hi rcamilo_
<silleme> raphink: will be buying a faster and newer hd soon (for xtra storage but primarily for swp).  how do I reassign swp partition in Kubuntu once have new drive?
<raphink> silleme: are you use 2GB is the max you can use?
<jtisme> my mouse pointer is a vertical bar tried everything to change it any ideas
<geiseri> has anyone been having problems with the flash plugin and the ppa packages of KDE 4.2?  I can get the flash plugin to load, but it all i see is a black screen.
<gohmifune> raphink: it seems I have no .bashrc file
<raphink> gohmifune: ah, that might be the issue ;)
<gohmifune> yeah
<raphink> do you have a /etc/skel/.bashrc gohmifune?
<gohmifune> yes
<raphink> gohmifune: then copy it: "cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~"
<raphink> gohmifune: and then run ". ~/.bashrc"
<raphink> and see if you get completion
<tyler_d3> anyone know even where I might read about this error?
<silleme> raphink:   yes.. board is OLD...socket A.  even though this system is the slowest of 5 here at home, it is the only one w linux... and consequently my favorite.
<raphink> silleme: that said, all my desktops are less than 2GB and work fine
<gohmifune> raphink: thanks
<tyler_d3> raphink: just the second panel on screen 2
<silleme> raphink: thx. will reassign swp when receive new drive... meanwhile will check to make sure current swp working after last inght's fix (mounting of swp partition)
<JackWinter> hey cool just installed kde 4.2 on 8.10.  looks great and fixed some issues i had :)
<raphink> tyler_d3: did you upgrade from hardy or install from scratch in intrepid?
<raphink> silleme: all you need to do for that is to create a swap partition on the new drive and add it to your fstab (preferably using the UUID)
<raphink> you can get the UUID with blkid
<raphink>  $ blkid | grep swap
<raphink> /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap" UUID="622763c7-b7b3-451e-93c6-1872ed905536"
<tyler_d3> raphink: fresh install
<drayen> my dpkg seems totally broken
<drayen> it gives no output not matter what i do
<drayen> this hapnned after a failed update of several packages
<drayen> i've got a live CD in the machine
<shb> HI @ all!
<shb> anyone using BT-Audio on intrepid?
<raphink> drayen: you mean "dpkg -l" even?
<tyler_d3> where is the file for the panel settings?
<drayen> raphink yup
<drayen> no error too
<drayen> which is even more anoying
<raphink> drayen: that's pretty bad. I would reinstall
<drayen> humm
<drayen> crap
<drayen> ok
<drayen> will do
<raphink> drayen: if dpkg is broken, you don't really have anything to cleanly fix
<julian__> alguien habla español?
<fosco__> !es | julian__
<ubottu> julian__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<julian__> im kinda new in this, somebody would like to explain me what is this?
<user17> hello
<fosco__> what do you want to know?
<tyler_d3> julian__: new to which? irc? kubuntu? computers?
<user17> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<user17> params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf":
<user17>         Permission denied
<user17> Error loading services.
<user17> this is what i got
<user17> what it means?
<mariusbd> Hi I'm trying to rebuild gwenview from source, as I would like to change some things in the source. My problem is with how to exactly build the package for gwenview. If I do a apt-get source gwenview, I get the source for the full kdegraphics set and if I try to rebuild that It gives me an error. So my question is: how do I 'just' compile gwenview and create a deb from it
<julian__> im new in... kde
<fosco__> user17, it seems you have no permisions to manage that file
<julian__> ive got ubuntu 8.10, and i just instelled kde
<fosco__> user17, try sudo chmod 755 /etc/samba/smb.conf
<user17> so sudo can handle this?
<user17> ahh ok
<fosco__> maybe 644 will be fine
<julian__> and im also kinda new in linux. i was just desparate with windows, and i decided to change my OS
<silleme> raphink: thx again... so alls i need to do is create new partition, mount it by adding it to stab file...and system will recognize and use this new swp partiton?  dont have to modify settings in system??
<fosco__> silleme, for swap you only have to change fstab file
<raphink> julian__: good thing
<raphink> silleme: once in fstab, you'll have to mount it though. Just do a "swapoff -a && swapon -a"
<raphink> as root, that is
<silleme> raphink:thx again....
<raphink> no pb
<shb> anyone using a bluetooth audio device in intrepid?
<AndySpain> hi!  i isntalled ekiga with adept. But it does not show up in Kmenu->Internet
<AndySpain> and 'ekiga' in terminal doesn#t do it either
<shb> AndySpain: Then I would almost say it didn't install.
<SlimeyPete> AndySpain: try "dpkg -L ekiga | grep bin" to find out where the program binary is
<SlimeyPete> where "ekiga" is the name of the package
<AndySpain> SlimPete, shb  adept says it's installed successfully. dpkg -L ekiga | grep bin  gives nothing
<AndySpain> dpkg -L ekiga -->  package ekiga contains no files
<AndySpain> so maybe the packages is broken?
<AndySpain> i tried several times. no error message in adept
<AndySpain> if i re-run adept it marks ekiga as installed
<SlimeyPete> AndySpain: Odd. A "dpkg -L ekiga" on my Ubuntu system shows lots of files.
<AndySpain> SlimeyPete I tried the GTK-only version
<AndySpain> I'll now try the normal version
<AndySpain> installed
<khalid> sala de español
<AndySpain> nothing in K menu still
<jpedroza> !es | khalid
<ubottu> khalid: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AndySpain> but now the package contains many files at least
<AndySpain> yea, it works, typing 'ekiga' in terminal starts it.
<khalid> gracias
<AndySpain> How can I copy it into the kmenu?
<Nemesis02> question for people here, does anyone know howto remote desktop into an OS X system?
<|Krooks|> I'm on Intrepid. Its very very good. I wonder what more can they do to improve Kubuntu. Its almost perfect. :)
<draik_> I have finally resolved my issue when trying to fix GRUB. I needed to place the add-on card prior to IDE. Now, when I get into Kubuntu, I am able to do simple things, but if I run an app, it freezes my system.
<draik_> Also, I just realized that I cannot run Windows XP from the other hard drive. The GRUB menu is correct, but it doesn't boot. It just sits there.
<|Krooks|> When was Intrepid released ?
<draik_> |Krooks|: October 30 or 31, IIRC
<ubuntu_> whats up
<ubuntu_> got a problem installing ubuntu
<ubuntu_> i get to the part where i select the keyboard layout and hit continue
<|Krooks|> is Kubuntu developers volunteers or paid by Canonical ? Or mixed ?
<ubuntu_> it scaned the devices, detects filesystems and then just stops
<ubuntu_> i cant get passed the install 3/6 setup window
<i3ooi3oo_> I have recently installed 8.10... I can not manually configure my network connection.  I have created a connection but can not make it use it.
<ubuntu_> is there a text installer on the live cd?
<xmhscratch> ?
<ubuntu_> or sdo i have to get the altnative cd?
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: No. You need the Alternate CD for that.
<ubuntu_> dangit
<ubuntu_> i have 5 hard drives in my system but i dont know which is which based on model number, how can i mount them?
<ubuntu_> they are ntfs
<ubuntu_> i tried sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1/ /mnt/sda1
<|Krooks|> Are many of KDE developers also using Kubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> but it comes up the drive is in use
<ubuntu_> how can i see what drives are on my system?
<SlimeyPete> type "mount" on its own to see what drives are currently mounted
<Dr_Willis64> sudo fdisk -l may also give some clues as to what drives are what
<AndySpain> if i try to use my microphone it only  records noise
<AndySpain> what can i do?
<fosco__> adjust its volume
<ubuntu_> buy a new mic lol
<i3ooi3oo> what do I have to do tp make knetworkmanager work correctly
<ubuntu_> if it only records noise, you either have it plugged into the wrong port or the system doesn't think the mic is a mic
<ubuntu_> B00b00, thats kind of a vague question
<AndySpain> ubuntu_ it's integrated, so not wrongly plugged
<AndySpain> laptop
<ubuntu_> then you need to reconfigure it
<AndySpain> how?
<AndySpain> am new to linux
<ubuntu_> open a console and type 'lspci'
<ubuntu_> see if your sound card is listen
<ubuntu_> listed
<i3ooi3oo> Well I would assume when you configure a connection then select it it should change the IP settings
<AndySpain> yes it is
<ubuntu_> it should
<fosco__> AndySpain, go to mixer settings and check mic volume
<i3ooi3oo> I have one connection defined and it uses a Manually confiured IP.  yet despite clicking the new connection I am still running DHCP
<AndySpain> ubuntu_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/119298/
<ubuntu_> in the console type 'alsamixer
<ubuntu_> and you went back into the connection to verify that the settings were saved?
<AndySpain> ubuntu_ there's some ATI radeon audio device but radeon is my video card
<iris> hi
<ubuntu_> ati also has a HD audio driver
<i3ooi3oo> but it is using the Intel HDA
<iris> I used kino to capture video from my 1 hour tape. It came out as a 12 GB file. How can I fit this on one DVD?
<iris> my old windows program would do it.. do I have to convert it?
<Originooo> hey. how do i set a picture as wallpaper in gwenview? :/
<AndySpain> ubuntu_ so there are two audio devices.  ok. am in alsamixer now
<ubuntu_> yes iris
<Dr_Willis64> it might not have that feature integerated into the viewer.  Originooo  ive not tried that tool lately
<i3ooi3oo> isis this is support for the OS not every program it
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119298/
<ubuntu_> oops, werong window :P
<sittisak> ดีดี
<i3ooi3oo> iris: try http://www.kinodv.org/dcforum/dcforum?az=show_topics&forum=100&page=
<ubuntu_> AndySpain: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alsamixer
<Originooo> Dr_Willis64: thx, i can't find any plugins in menubar. seems not to exist yet
<ubuntu_> brb, gotta finish my install
<julian_> hola
<Suiko> hola
<Dr_Willis64> Nacho Grande!
<Dr_Willis64> :P
<Suiko> como estas
<Dr_Willis64> Now i am Hungry
<Suiko> you are hungary?
 * genii slides Dr_Willis64 a cookie
 * i3ooi3oo warns Dr_Willis64 as a few have gone missing after eating those cookies
<wildbat> i heard cookie?~ ^,^b
<Suiko> cookies are out...
<wildbat> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
<Dr_Willis64> I perfer Pie!
<Dr_Willis64> :)
<Suiko> but i still have some brownies
<i3ooi3oo> Mmmmm Brownies...
<i3ooi3oo> Are they Special ?
<Suiko> yeah ^^
<Dr_Willis64> Brownies...  - wife bought 20 lbs of 'brownie' mixx on sale the other day.. :)
<Dr_Willis64> night all.
<Suiko> nice wife you got
<i3ooi3oo> it's barely noon
<Dr_Willis64> yep.. she likes brownies.. and loves clearance Sale
<Dr_Willis64> I work 3rd shift.
<Dr_Willis64> its bed time.
<i3ooi3oo> ewww
<i3ooi3oo> Nite
<D_likescookies> hullo.
<i3ooi3oo> or noon
<Dr_Willis64> yep.. going to bed at High Noon..
<Suiko> like the hard guys
<Dr_Willis64> Like the Vampires. :)
<Suiko> like the computer geeks
<Suiko> you get your nutricioun through the pizza boy
<kuaera_> Is it always this strange in here...?
 * Dr_Willis64 is tired and goofy. :) 
<AndySpain> bumbi: http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfoto5du7.png
<Dr_Willis64> night all... or did i say that allready...
<AndySpain> my alsamixer in capture view
<bumbi> ok?
<tyler_d3> my sound icon is missing from my panel
<iris> thanks for the help guys.
<bumbi> what do you people think about kde4.2?
<Suiko> it sucks baals
<bumbi> I find it looks quite flashy, dont like the window manager theme though.
<BluesKaj> it works , bumbi
<AndySpain> bumbi: do you see what's wrong with my micro settings?
<bumbi> muted?
<AndySpain> and how do i unmute?
<Suiko> i have special keys =D
<Suiko> functional+F3
<bumbi> sorry I have no idea, but check that you are using the correct input source in alsa
<AndySpain> bumbi input sources are only mic and front mic.  mic brinmgs nothing. front mic noise. and dunno what all theses capture and digital things are
<kuaera_> Are there any extensions or plugins for klauncher?
<fosco__> bumbi, about kde4.2? a very good DE
<fosco__> i'm thinking on leaving gnome
<bumbi> capture are for recording via a phono mic,
<bumbi> digital is for output to a reciever
<bumbi> gnome i ok, kde ok. Im in the middle right now.
<Suiko> like melcolm in the middle?
<bumbi> More like I cant deside which one to stay with.
<AndySpain> bumbi so if i wanna record from my microphone thats integrated into my notebook, then i raise all four capture bars to 100%? and put digital to 0 as being a possible source of the noise?
<Suiko> just stay by kde
<Suiko> its more developed
<jtisme> my mouse pointer is a vertical bar cannot change it any ideas
<bumbi> Dont go 100%, check that there are no loopback feedback from the mic.
<bumbi> try different mouse theme?
<AndySpain> bumbi: where do i see if i have loopback feedback?
<AndySpain> am now on 67% each
<bumbi> the loopback appears when you have your mic to close to the speakers.
<kuaera_> Scratch that, I meant KRunner...which is pretty awesome.
<AndySpain> bumbi: doe theses setting look correct for enabling my fornt micro (not muted and not producing noise): http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfoto6om9.png   ?
<quassel65> Hi! In dolphin, how do I reset the zoom level?
<quassel65> I mean: you can adjust the zoom level with the slider on the bottom left or with View->Zoom in/out.
<quassel65> But, if I adjusted the zoom level and I want the default back, what do I do then?
<Originooo> cntrl+mousescroll
<quassel65> yes, I can zoom however I want with that, but how do I make it go to the default zoom level? I mean, maybe I'll miss it if using that.
<PSiL0> Paddy_EIRE: hey how is it going
<quassel65> Originooo: do you know what I mean?
<JackWinter> does kde 4.2 have something like gkrellm
<quassel65> or do I have to explain more clearly?
<wildbat> question : what is the command line to put system in suspend ?
<noren> hello everyone
<noren> i m new here what all ccan we discuss here
<wildbat> kubuntu i guess ;p
<noren> how can i see what kde i m currently using
<noren> and how to update to the latest kde
<noren> hello  wildbat
<wildbat> kde4.2 is still test in~
<wildbat> off to school later ~
<noren> ok
<noren> how to check my current kde version
<Tm_T> noren: in any KDE application: menu Help -> About
<noren> thanks Tm_T
<JackWinter> Tm_T: i upgraded my kde today to 4.2 on a 8.10 install.  seems to work fine even though there was a problem while updating it.  is it normal that say konversation shows 3.5.10, other apps show 4.2
<Tm_T> JackWinter: is, there's no Konversation release under KDE4 yet
<JackWinter> Tm_T: thanks was thinking that, but didn't know how it worked :)
<noren> Jack how did u upgrade please guide
<JackWinter> noren: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, konverstaion is kde 3.5 ..it's being replaced by Quassel in kde 4.2
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: will be replaced in Kubuntu, yes
<JackWinter> how do i verify that that all dependencies are in order ?
<noren> hey jack do i have to uninstall all kdeplasma* packages
<JackWinter> noren: i just removed one, but i didn't install any.  this was a fresh install of 8.10.  but seems to say that they aren't compatible...
<JackWinter> noren: i removed quickaccess
<noren> well lemme try and see the difference...
<noren> will i be able to use compiz with kde4.2
<judgen> noren:  kde4 has its own compositing engine
<Shock> noren: you should be able to do that it that's what you choose
<judgen> yay! back at kde3 land... i just feel so at home now.
<JackWinter> noren: don't know if this is because i had a problem installing, but trying to install several plasmoids tells me that i have dependency problems.  a libplasma2 not installed.  but probably means that several plasmoids don't work with 4.2 (i guess)
<noren> i have been using ubuntu frrm the past 3 years.... i am very new to this kubuntu ( means kde).....
<noren> right now i am upgrading to 4.2 but is therre any way to rrevert back to kde 4.1.3 (kubuntu 8.10)
<kuaera_> judgen:  KDE4 has it's own compositing manager outside of KWin?
<judgen> kuaera_ nope its built in
<judgen> kwin
<altrortla> #windows
<kuaera_> judgen: Huh? It's built in kwin?
<taupter_> Hello. I'm having two strange problems here affecting three kubuntu machines. The first the sound. KDE4.2 says audio devices were removed, but other non-KDE programs are able to use the "removed" devices happily.
<danub> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<danub> !mountwindows
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<danub> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<danub> there we go :) took me long enough
<danub> how can i readjust my screen to actually fit my screen?
<danub> in console mode, its about 8 lines further down my screen then what i can view
<taupter_> The second one is the machines don't connect to the network automaticly anymore. I have to issue dhclient by hand if I want to connect, and one notebook doesn't even load the ssb module anymore. Knetworkmanager seems to have no effect.
<danub> ok, back
<danub> i think im good to go now, but i need to know what the command is to create a windows boot line in grub
<danub> the disk isn't being seen by grub since it is on a different controller
<danub> my windows disk is SDB, do i make the line in grub: root     (sd1,0)
<noren> are ktorrent in kde different from biittorrent in gnome ... ii find the later faster
<Brad777> Hi can someone help me get a microphone working... I have been trying to figure this out for a few days now and I can't seem to get it right. I have messed with the mixer muting and unmuting things moving volume bars I got to where I can hear the microphone but the application (Mumble) doesn't pick anything up... #alsa is less than useless
<JackWinter> noren: i think i've seen something to that effect discussed somewhere.
<paolo_> [OFF-TOPIC] Hi. how is it called the time, in the job, dedicated to lunch ?
<Brad777> lunch break?
<Originooo> cd /home/pete/Music
<Brad777> Hi can someone help me get a microphone working... I have been trying to figure this out for a few days now and I can't seem to get it right. I have messed with the mixer muting and unmuting things moving volume bars I got to where I can hear the microphone but Mumble doesn't pick anything up
<paolo_> thanks Brad777
<Originooo> cd /home/pete/Examples
<ngranek> hi all
<Brad777> geez this much trouble just to make a friggin microphone work no wonder linux isn't the most popular os >_>
<QContinueum> asking for help during lunch break isn't the best time really...
<JackWinter> Brad777: imo linus sound can be a nightmare to setup....  i think i had to enable a digital input or something like that to get the mic working in skype.  was somehow mislabeled in kmix.  probably a alsa problem.  intel-hda...
<jussi01> Brad777: if its working elsewhere and not in mumble it might be a muble issue?
<ockonal> Hello guys, how can i format my usb-card from linux?
<ockonal> Fast-fat32 formatting, like in Windows
<fosco__> do you know its partition name?
<||arifaX> hi. anyone has the same problem. when I try to list files on my gmailfs drive I get 0 files but if I list files I know the name of it works!?
<ockonal> fosco_: yeah
<fosco__> ockonal, so sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/partition_name
<fosco__> make sure partition_name is correct, mkfs will delete everithing it touches
<ockonal> fosco_: ok, thanks a lot
<ngranek> we have one laptop with ubuntu 8.10 ... we added the repositories for KDE 4.2 from launchpad but we are missing the 'GTK Styles and Fonts' on the appearance section from 'System Settings' ... which pakage must we install to have it? we already installed gtk-qt-engine and gtk-qt-engine-kde4, but the menu entry is still missing
<Brad777> jussi01: doesn't work in anything
<i3ooi3oo> where can I find the setting for the ethernet controler
<JackWinter> any reason that g++ might not find libasound2-dev when it's installed ?
<mofux> hey guys... how can i tie my power button to the "suspend to ram" function in kde4?
<maco> is there a kde equivalent to GNOME Planner?
<Tm_T> maco: what this "gnome planner" should do?
<maco> Tm_T: its a project management app...assign tasks, make gantt charts...that stuff
<Tm_T> hmm, then I'm not sure
<kuaera_> KPlato, as part of the KOffice 2 suite, sort of replaces that, though it's still in development
<Tm_T> aye, though is it "the same"
<kuaera_> Unlikely.
<maco> ok thanks
<steevc> Hi, I've been using Kubuntu for a while, but only just installed 8.10. Kept my old /home. Got a few issues, but main one today is that I have sound with one user, but not another when both logged in. Has worked on other days
<steevc> it happened yesterday, but a reboot fixed it. is there another way?
<sven_> hello all, what is good software in (k)ubuntu to work with php? Not local but on the server.... tx!!
<athlon1> Any can tell me how can i configure gmail under a proxy? I want to mount it with mount.gmailfs
<AndySpain> Hi!  How can I  add a program to the K-menu?
<heinkel_vista> AndySpain: you right click on the menu, I think
<heinkel_vista> ...I am in windows right now so maybe I bettercheck
<AndySpain> heinkel_vista: thank you.
<AndySpain> it's that i installed ekiga and it runs fine but only from konsole
<AndySpain> and if i close console ekiga closes, so i must add it
<heinkel_vista> <-- is clueless about ekiga but I think the K menu editing is as I remember it ;-)
<AndySpain> heinkel, ok I found it and added it. let's see if it runs the program now
<AndySpain> what do you use for VOIP?
<AndySpain> ekiga's the only one i know
<AndySpain> heinkel_vista: yea, ot worked, thank you
<AndySpain> now I must just find an icon for it, as it's nude
<JackWinter>  AndySpain: there is also skype, and 2 more linux solutions that i can't remember the name of.
<JackWinter> AndySpain: do you know medibuntu.org ?  is a good thing to add..
<AndySpain> i don't like skype
<AndySpain> due to closed-source and closed-protocol nature
<AndySpain> JackWinter ok, i will check out that website
<portatile> hello!
<alesan> hi, where do I physically find backgrounds? I mean the files
<portatile> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<noren> wow updated to kde4.2 its working fine till now
<Brad777> noren: nowai i've never had kde 4.0
<Brad777> noren: nowai i've never had kde 4.0+ working fine*
<noren> Brad i m neww to kdee.. just uploaded frommm kubuntu 8.10 too kde 4.2.....
<noren> but i still cant figure out howto configure scrensaver in kde
<angelblanco> hola alguien escribe en español
<JackWinter> i'm happy with it too...  stilll on 8.04 on my main partition but playing with 4.2 on 8.10.  looking forward to 9.04...
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<noren> jack some help with the screensaver plz
<maco> does kmail fail to recover from network outages for anyone else?
<noren> now i want to upgrade to latest amorak 2 :)
<maco> it wont reconnect to my IMAP til after i exit and restart it
<AndySpain> nore: screensaver is easy
<Brad777> noren: unfortunately i don't use a screensave so i don't know
<AndySpain> noren: k-menu->Computer->Settings
<Infecto> hmm i have problems with networkmanager i cant scan for wifi connections
<JackWinter> noren: system->system settings->desktop :)
<AndySpain> how can i give an icon to a k-menu entry that has none?
<noren> ohh thanks guys............. still damn new too this kde interface...... thnks for the help
<ibuffy> can someone please help me solve this problem: http://dpaste.com/121859/
<JackWinter> AndySpain: click the empty icon when you are editing the kmenu
<AndySpain> noren: don't worry. I'm new to it as well. 2 days
<AndySpain> JackWinter: aaaaaaaaaahhhh.
<AndySpain> yes
<noren> same here andy
<sito> who do i descompress a ratdvd in ubuntu?
<genii> ibuffy: You can specify version to install on apt-get line. eg:  sudo apt-get install koffice-data-kde4= 1:1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<noaXess> hi and good evening all
<AndySpain> noren: how did you update to kde 4.2?  I'm still on kde 4.1.4 the way it came with the kubuntu installation
<ibuffy> genii: http://dpaste.com/121863/
<noaXess> sometimes my keyboard stops working.. i need to restart kdm to bring it back.. have searched and found some solutiongs to backup/rename .kde folder and relogin with same user and it should be solved.. but then all settings are gone and i need to reconfig them all.
<noaXess> any other idea hint why keaboarw will stop working?
<noaXess> AndySpain: read this for upgrading to 4.2
<noaXess> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<AndySpain> noaXess: thanks
<noren> andy goto http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<genii> ibuffy: Since it wants to just overwrite some files from prvious package, use --force-yes with it
<sito> who do i descompress a ratdvd in ubuntu?
<AndySpain> thank you noren
<ibuffy> genii: http://dpaste.com/121868/
<noren> are bittorrent and ktorrent same software with different interface or differrent software altogather
<noren> i used bittorent with gnome i ffelt it had less options but a faster  than ktorrent
<genii> ibuffy: Yes, problemmatic. You may have to temporarily switch themes(if usinf oxygen), deinstall kde-icons-oxygen
<genii> ibuffy: Then install the current package, then try reinstall of kde-icons-oxygen
<AndySpain> one beginner's question: are ALL of my settings in my home directory (themes, screensaver, wallpaper, k-menu config, panel configs, workspace config, browser bookmarks, ...)  so that only backing up /home   is enought to not only save personal files like photos and documentes, but also all settings???
<Tm_T> AndySpain: yes
<olafw> noren afaik they are different implementations of the same protocol
<AndySpain> Tm_T that's great. :-) Thank you
<olafw> with bittorrent in some ways at least being the reference implementation
<darksmoke> why guys
<darksmoke> when i open a movie player full screen the panel is still visible but when i set the setting to let windows go on top of it , it gets some border around the panel which is unremovable
<noaXess> AndySpain: all settings are in your /home/user/.folers.. also in hidden folders.. in dolphin press "ALT+." to show/hide hidden files/folders..
<noaXess> good night to all..
<AndySpain> noaXess
<AndySpain> thank you
<AndySpain> good night
<ibuffy> genii: so after switching themes... http://dpaste.com/121877/
<ibuffy> anyone else care to help genii in helping me solve this problem?
<AndySpain> there's a little bug
<JackWinter> noren: there is also vuze
<AndySpain> when you post a link here in irc and I hit it, it opens Mozilla Thunderbird
<Tm_T> JackWinter: no cursing please
<Tm_T> (;
<AndySpain> I klicked k-menu->computer->system settings -> default applications and there i changed the standard for webbrowser from the first option to second option
<noren> vuze ??
<AndySpain> writing there 'konqueror'  or browsing for konqueror which then writes 'konqborwser'
<JackWinter> AndySpain: i "think" all the settings are saved in .kde, you can even set an enviroment variable KDEHOME to change it.
<genii> ibuffy: What version installed reports: spt-cache policy kde-icons-oxygen
<AndySpain> then I try to open a link here again and in panel konqueror shows up, but can't be opened and disappeares again
<genii> *apt-cache
 * genii takes typing lessons
<AndySpain> JackWinter: environment variable?
<JuJuBee>  I need advice on video card.  I am gearing up to purchase a new laptop.  Many come with GeForce 9600M GT etc... and some  come wtih Intel GMA 4500 HD video cards.  Which has better support in Kubuntu?
<JackWinter> AndySpain: but that will only be bookmarks, email, etc.  to back up your data you need to backup the locations where you stored it...
<AndySpain> JackWinter all my data is in /home   :-)
<maco> JuJuBee: Intels work out of the box. Nvidias require installing extra drivers for 3D acceleration (which may break suspend and hibernate).  Intel's drivers are open source, so we can fix them.  Nvidia's 3D drivers are binary-only, so we can't fix them.
<bigjocker> JuJuBee, any nvidia will perform better than any intel video card ... nvidia support is excellent in ubuntu
<maco> that said, Nvidia will probably have better performance
<ibuffy> genii: what?
<JackWinter> Tm_T: i use ktorrent, but it does indeed seem to have some probs, atleast in my normal 8.04 env...
<ibuffy> genii: ah, nm
<JuJuBee> Thanks for the  info.  I always thought nVidia was supposed to bet better with linux.  I will opt for the intel ones then
<ibuffy> will paste.
<JuJuBee> I am tired of fussing with them (have ATI now... :(  )
<ibuffy> genii: http://dpaste.com/121882/
<JackWinter> noren: azureus (or however it's called)
<bigjocker> JuJuBee, nVidia support on linux is miles ahead than ATI
<AndySpain> well, am leaving
<AndySpain> have a good nite
<JuJuBee> bigjocker I am aware of that.  Bought the laptop before started using linux.
<AndySpain> and thanks for your help
<genii> ibuffy: Also says koffice-data-kde4 is same version?
<bigjocker> JuJuBee, in ubuntu you'll just have to install a new driver ... that's all ... if you intend to use 3D software (games, rendering tools, 3d modelling, even compiz) any nVidia will perform orders of magnitude better than any intel ... if you are just a desktop user, maybe the simplicity of intel is best suited for you
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> i resolve one problem but stick to another
<JuJuBee> bigjocker : I would like to use it for gaming if I can.  SO which nVidia is best?  The HCL is not very helpfulll
<Infecto> i cant run openvpn from konsole
<JackWinter> it's a setting that tells kde where to look for it's variables.  you could ctrl-alt-f1 to change to a separate virtual terminal, "set KDEHOME=$home/.kde2", and then "startx -- :3" to start a "diffferent" kde which you would find under c-a-f9
<Infecto> network manager wants to do it by it self
<bigjocker> JuJuBee, i use this benchmark list whenever i'm looking for a new laptop: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html
<genii> Time to migrate home from work, I'll be /away til then (about 30 minutes or so)
<bigjocker> JuJuBee, higher model does not always mean better performance
<ibuffy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ibuffy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-data-kde4_1%3a1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb
<ibuffy> genii: i guess that's what you mean
<JuJuBee> bigjocker : so many different ones.  How do I know which works with linux better?
 * DS-Away is away: Not Here
<JuJuBee> bigjocker : many laptops come with nVidia 9600M GT.  Is that a good one?  Well supported?
<JuJuBee> Don't know what all the benchmarks really mean on that site.  Seems like it is reasonably good.
 * darksmoke is back.
<bigjocker> JuJuBee, the 9600M is relatively new ... but is listed as 44
<bled> can i use gogle talk ? in kubuntu
<bigjocker> JuJuBee, i have a dell XPS with a 7900GS ... listed at 36
<bigjocker> JuJuBee,nvidia nomenclature works like this
<Tm_T> !away > darksmoke
<ubottu> darksmoke, please see my private message
<Tm_T> bled: use Kopete
<bigjocker> there are series and generations ... the 9200, 8200, 7200 are almost the same card, with modified pipelines
<bigjocker> so usually a x900 or x950 will perform better
<bigjocker> unless x is 3 or 4 generations old
<bled> yes im using kopete for msn and yahoo  gut there no skype ;((
<bled> or google talk
<Tm_T> bled: there is, xmpp
<bigjocker> JuJuBee, so for gaming look for a 7950, 8700, 8800, 8900 or 9900
<bigjocker> although the 7950 does not support DX10
<bigjocker> for ubuntu i've found that the 7900 works like a charm ... and windows games run better in ubuntu with wine than in windows itself
<marcospiros> #ubuntu
<noren> k
 * DS-Away is away: Not Here
 * darksmoke is back.
<Tm_T> darksmoke: please stop using public away
<noren> dragon player is behaving eraticaly (no soound sometime) should i get vlc again
<JuJuBee> bigjocker : Thanks for the info.  Where does the 9300 fit into all of this?
<JuJuBee> Oh, and I read somewhere that the 9800 is not working well with linux.  Is that true?
<genii> Back
<Rocking-W> I booted hardy heron this am and no sound what happened?
<genii> ibuffy: Yes, that the kofice-data-kde4 version jibes with the "koffice-libs-kde4: Depends: koffice-data-kde4 (>= 1:1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1) but it is not going to be installed" version
<JuJuBee> Well, gotta go out for a while.  Thanks bigjocker.
<Rocking-W> will updating to 8.10 solve my no sound problem?
<server_> hi
<PSiL0> gah, dolphin slowing down yet again while working in my lab directory with many tiff image stacks
<PSiL0> info panel is off
<server_> kann her auch einer Deutsch?
<PSiL0> !de | server_
<ubottu> server_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<server_> Danke dir
<senorpedro> server_: i can deutsch
<server_> oder kann mir jemand eine Anleitung zum installieren von tar.gz geben??
<Tm_T> server_: senorpedro: please only english here
<server_> weil ich samba installieren möchte
<server_> ok bb
 * DS-Away is away: Not Here
<senorpedro> server_: aptitude install samba
<senorpedro> no need for tar.gz
<server_> ok thx.
<noren> wow amarok 2  was complete disaster.. reverting back to old amarok
<TnEt1> #join
<noren> i need something beter than dragonn player also no sound there <<
<dutler> whats wrong with amarij2?
<yotux> I have a question about java in kubuntu
<yotux> At work you are getting allot of java worms is kbuuntu also able to get these java bugs?
<dutler> java worms as in malware? do they exploit system resorces?
<amgarching> ignore test irc
<noren> amarok 2 craaashed while building the music collection database
<dutler> noren: and its hopless? no fix or workaround?
<yotux> dulter:  I think they where linked to keyloggers
<noren> has anyone here usssed amarok2 sucessfuly here
<dutler> yotux: intheory (i have not experianced this myslef) a keylogger with in the java program will be protable accrossed systems. but i dont see it have access to the ystesm in linux
<dutler> you may want to check out appamor
<dutler> is like bsd's jails... you can isolate indevitual programs from the rest of the system
<yotux> I have heard of it before when I was using fedora
<dutler> notren: its beautifull for me... thats why i was trying to encorgage you not to give up on it, unless you have already done everything possible
<noren> ok lemme try once again but the interfaace of amarok 2 is odd
<dutler> yotux: id also revaluate the need for those certian java progarms as part of the risk analyisis
<dutler> noren:ya its differnt. you can run the gnome media play if you want..... lots of them out there, its prob more important that you find one that gets alone with you rather than take anyones opinion
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> I was wondering if there was some sort of search function to be able to locate a file, either by the text within the file or the file name itself?
<yotux> dutler:  at work the virus software is catching js worm on webpages.
<dutler> bdizzle i think you want to check this out https://wiki.kubuntu.org/StrigiIntegration
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<dutler> yotux: oh, javascript, not java .... very differnt. what broswer you use a work?
<yotux> Ie and some firefox
<yotux> sorry I confuse them
<bdizzle> dutler: its not in adept to d/l
<noren> dutler: does the prob lies tht i have upgraded too kde4.2 which support less of plaasmoid
<dutler> bdizzle sorry, that site did not have the info i thought. but the kde search tech is call strigi. i think you have to do a bit of work to get it upand running
<bdizzle> okay
<dutler> yotux: im 99% that it wont be a problem on linux.
<bdizzle> package doesn't exist on apt-get
<dutler> if you and to pose the name of the expoloits, i can resarch more for ya
<yotux> ok I will try to get the logs form admins
<dutler> bdizzle sudo aptitude search strigi
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> nothing came up
<dutler> odd. you on 8.10 with kde4.2?
<bdizzle> yes
<dutler> looks like they are in the univers repo
<bdizzle> I've got universe enabled
<yotux> dutler: JS:Packed-T
<dutler> bdizzle here is what i got
<dutler> http://pastebin.com/d70c77fe0
<bdizzle> huh, okay, let me try again
<bdizzle> yeah I get nothign when I try that
<bdizzle> I don't know why
<dutler> apt-get update ??
<bdizzle> nothing
<judgen> how do i use compiz as default window manager in kde3
<dutler> bdizzle: look at the update http://pastebin.com/m677f0acc
<dutler> apt-cache shows strigi-utils in too diff repos
<dutler> the more current is the ppa
<bdizzle> Installed: (none)
<noren> i dont have any sound innn any media vid player.... but amarok is playing fine pplz help
<dutler> the piont is, is that the strigi applicaitons ar there in the repos... if you can find em, maybe something up with your apt
<bdizzle> and it can't find package deskbar-plugins-stringi either
<dutler> noren: check out he audio troubleshooting on the wiki and forums
<dutler> yotux: not much out there. i run the noscript plug in for firefox. you should check it out, you can chose to run other scripts but not JS:Packed-T
<dutler> it als appearst to be something pdf related....
<drostie> okaay, so this is maybe a more general-purpose question than the kubuntu help is for.
<drostie> but I want to change the partition that I boot out of.
<drostie> And grub is set up nicely, and initramfs seems to be set up correctly, and fstab is pointing at the right device...
<drostie> but no dice: the computer still boots into /dev/sda2. No matter what I seem to do.
<drostie> Can anyone help with that?
<dutler> use pastbin to post your grub.conf
<dutler> have to catch the shop b4 5. bbin 30 min drostie and ill try to help
<bdizzle> wow, stringi isn't even in the Ubuntu package manager site to download the .deb files
<Laeborg> i only get 150-200 FPS when i run glxgears :s
<drostie> There's a grub.conf?
<drostie> Not on my system, there's not... o_O
<genii> drostie: Wht is grub.conf on some linux is on ubuntu /boot/grub/menu.lst
<drostie> genii: ah, k. In that case, I'm not sure why s/he wants to see it. I'm rather sure that the right ramfs is loading and everything.
<genii> drostie: Can you re-cap your issue for me, I can't find the original in backscroll just now
<drostie> okay. Cryptsetup w/ LUKS on /dev/sda5. Temporary kubuntu install on /dev/sda2. Formatted the /dev/mapper entry for sda5 as ext4, copied all of my data to the mapper.
<bdizzle> gah I installed desktop-applet-stringi, but now its not visible as a program anywhere
<bdizzle> wtf is going on?
<genii> drostie: Ah, OK. Unfortunately I don't know anything about LUKS setup :(
<drostie> And /dev/sdb1 is a usb key that holds its own native install of kubuntu, which I just used to get GRUB to install right (it didn't like grub-install for some reason.)
<drostie> Well, LUKS isn't the issue. LUKS is setup and running. The issue seems to be in initramfs-tools: I can't get it to point at /dev/mapper/umbra for my root partition, instead of pointing at /dev/sda2.
<bdizzle> ugh, it has deskbar-applet-stringi installed, but it doesn't have any of the stringi applications installed
<bdizzle> and I can't find them through package search either
<drostie> fstab points at the right partition, there is a ROOT directive in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf pointing at the right partition, and I even chroot into that partition to run update-initramfs -u. Still no dice.
<drostie> where on earth does the initrd actually look up a partition and say, "hey, I want to make this my root partition." and how do I change it?
<drostie> nevermind, I want to try something. see ya'll later, when I can better help with random peoples' queries. ^_^
<genii> drostie: The initrd usually only would contain some driver to load which makes a partition or storage system understandable (like when you build it with raid support). I'm not sure the initrd looks up any partitions or such. That should be the purpose of specifying what root to mount in menu.lst or in fstab
<azl3> hola
<azl3> alguien habla español?
<PSiL0> !es | azl3
<ubottu> azl3: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<noren> hi all
<noren> i did something now i dont have any sound with any media player ... any hint or adviccce
#kubuntu 2009-02-18
<PSiL0> noren: you might want to reset alsa if you are running intrepid ibex... here's the command: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<PSiL0> make sure you quit whatever media program you were running
<azl3> gracias :)
<noren> psilo: my amarok is working fine.. but the media player has only vid no audio..
<noren> psilo: my amarok is working fine.. but the media player has only vid no audio..
<drostie> :-D the person who asked me to paste my /boot/grub/menu.lst file was a genius. ^_^
<solifugus> What are people doing to get openoffice 3 ??    Is there a(n) (k)ubuntu package somewhere?
<dutler> drostie: as apose to the grub.conf ? sorry about that :)
<solifugus> because you couldn't seriously be using version 2.4
<ibuffy> genii: so what do you think would fix this?
<solifugus> :)-:-<     <-- ascii p0rn
<genii> ibuffy: I think you'll need to manually note each dependency version and explitly install them with the sudo apt-get install packagename=1.2.version     type syntax
<ibuffy> here's my sources.list: http://dpaste.com/121932/
<drostie> solifugus: the package openoffice.org-wrier, at least in my version, claims a version number of 1:3.0.1-1ubuntu1.
<drostie> *openoffice.org-writer
<ibuffy> genii: i have no clue how to do that :\
<solifugus> really?  ok.. the splash screen says 2.4 for me.. i will go check the about dialog
<genii> ibuffy: eg: you try to install for instance "abcd" and it groans "abcd requires wxyz version xxxx"    so you sudo apt-get install wxyz=xxxx
<solifugus> drostie: it says 2.4.... maybe you are getting experimental packages?
<genii> ibuffy: Until all the dep versions are what the main package you are trying to install are met
<drostie> solifugus: in a manner of speaking, it appears so. According to packages.ubuntu.com, jaunty is on 3.0 while intrepid is on 2.4. I'm on jaunty; I'm guessing you're on intrepid.
<noren> psilo: my amarok is working fine.. but the media player has only vid no audio..
<noren> its late here i will try fix it tomorrow
<solifugus> drostie: I depend on this machine and so wanted everything stable..  oo.o 3 has been out for so long though..
<drostie> solifugus: I can imagine. Linux .debs are available from openoffice.org (the site) directly. You can download one of them and install directly via http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#en-US .
<drostie> But there's probably someone in charge of the packages who should be told to wake up. ^_^
<ibuffy> genii, what exactly does this mean: "Depends: koffice-data-kde4 (>= 1:1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1)"
<dutler> drostie: the choice not to support ooo3 on 8.10 was made... its not afrom asomeone slacking
<ibuffy> i need to install koffice-data-kde4 v.1.1.9.98.5?
<drostie> dutler: ah, k.
<genii> ibuffy: That means the package you are currently trying to install requires koffice-data-kde4 specific version of 1:1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 as a prerequisite
<darksmoke> Tm_T: wtf did you see me use a public away msg?
<drostie> ibuffy: you can also type "aptitude show koffice-data-kde4" to find out more about that package.
<ibuffy> genii: but we've already tried installing koffice-data-kde4=1:1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<genii> ibuffy: What installed version of it does:  apt-cache policy koffice-data-kde4                report?
<genii> (if any)
<ibuffy> i already pasted the info... one sec...
<ibuffy> http://dpaste.com/121938/
<ibuffy> genii: maybe i didn't, but i did use the command once before :0
<ibuffy> :) **
 * DS-Away is away: Not Here
 * DS-Away is back.
<ibuffy> that was quick
<drostie> ibuffy: can I help in any way? (I joined after you described the problem, sadly. :-/)
<genii> ibuffy: Ok, what says result of: ls /var/cahe/apt/archives/koffice-data-kde4*             ? We can use dpkg instead of apt-get to force overwrite of another packages pre-existing files if we have the full .deb filename
<genii> ls /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-data-kde4*                                rather (typo on "cache")
<ibuffy> genii: /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-data-kde4_1%3a1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb
<ibuffy> drostie: maybe
<ibuffy> here's the problem: http://dpaste.com/121859/
<ibuffy> drostie: and here's all the pastebin links:  http://dpaste.com/121863/   http://dpaste.com/121868/   http://dpaste.com/121877/   http://dpaste.com/121882/   http://dpaste.com/121932/
<ibuffy> (after the first)
<drostie> ibuffy: and you can't just mv /usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-back.png /tmp, so that the file isn't there and can be gracefully overwritten?
<ibuffy> drostie: haven't tried it.. one sec
<drostie> (of course, restore the file from /tmp if this fails. ^_^)
<genii> ibuffy: So to try:    sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-data-kde4_1%3a1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_all.deb
<genii> drostie: moving the file somewhere probably won't affect that the packaging system thinks the file belongs to a certain other package
<christopher_> can anyone help with random freezes. i think it has somthing to do with my radeon card. i'm using the open source drivers that came with kubuntu.
<christopher_> anyone have any ideas?
<ibuffy> drostie: i still have the same error after doing that :| http://dpaste.com/121943/
<drostie> genii: ah. Makes sense. I just had the idea because it complains about "trying to overwrite" the file. But if it still complains, that's probably why. ^_^
<ibuffy> genii: one sec, will do
<solifugus> ok.. I have a directory full of .deb files (openoffice 3.0.1)--how can I install them?
<solifugus> The readme doesn't say
<drostie> christopher_: that's, er, a rather broad question. Are there proprietary drivers that K > Applications > System > Hardware Drivers tells you to use instead?
<lacitcarp> hi - learning the basics. I've created a new user and set the password. su [newuser] authenticates but doesn't seem to have an effect - whoami still returns the previous user. am I misunderstanding something?
<drostie> solifugus: try clicking or double-clicking them in Dolphin. ;-)
<ibuffy> genii: and then try installing koffice-kde4?
<ibuffy> just did that and....
<ibuffy> i think it worked
<solifugus> drostie: yeah.... been doing that.. each says it needs another.. but I finally found one that looks like it's the bottom of the dependency tree..
<ibuffy> IT WORKED!
<genii> ibuffy: Yes, the specific version with the   name=1.2.versioname       way I showed earlier
<ibuffy> wow, what was that voodoo?
<pharo> has anyone tried kdevelop4 (3.9.91-0ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1)? I'm getting a segfault while trying to create a new project... trying to figure out if it's a known issue or if something is wrong with my setup
<genii> ibuffy: Hehe, almost voodo. but basically just going straight to dpkg for the overwriting option not found in the apt-get way
<ibuffy> genii: i didn't use the specific version, i just install koffice-kde4
<ibuffy> i see
<drostie> lacitcarp: the "man su" command suggests that you need to su -l [newuser] if you want to create an environment similar to that of a newly logged-in person.
<ibuffy> genii: can't think you enough, that has been bothering me for awhile
<genii> Yes, the -l    is  same as "simulate login"
<genii> ibuffy: You're welcome
<drostie> pharo: I haven't tried it yet. Have you checked launchpad and/or tried to report the bug?
<Ch1ppy> Hey, is anyone else having trouble connecting to MSN via Kopete most of the time?
<ibuffy> Ch1ppy: nope
<Ch1ppy> Odd. I can't connect at all right now and I have no idea why... :S
<lacitcarp> drostie, genii: that did not seem to have any effect on the behavior without -l.  whoami still returns prior user, and bash cmd prompt contains old username
<ibuffy> Ch1ppy: i don't connect to msn often since two weeks ago when i needed it.
<ibuffy> Ch1ppy: and i can't connect now, their IM server might be having problems temporarily
<Ch1ppy> ibuffy: It's been happening 90% of the time for the last week or two. aMSN and other clients have no trouble connecting...
<ibuffy> oh, so this may be a persistant problem w/ kopete and msn after all
<Ch1ppy> That's my thinking, yep
<solifugus> drostie: still installing .deb dependencies as I get errors to tell me what they are.. one by one..  very tedious..
<drostie> lacitcarp: I don't know how you're doing it, but when I [sudo adduser reggae] and then [su -l reggae], whoami returns "reggae" until I [exit].
<lacitcarp> hi all I figured out what I had done wrong.  the new user's shell was set to /bin/false rather than /bin/bash
<lacitcarp> thanks for your help
<christopher_> there are no propietry drivers installed
<GWild> hello
<christopher_> drostie: there are no propietry drivers installed
<drostie> solifugus: if you're familiar with text consoles, you might be able to tell dpkg to install multiple .debs. I don't know whether dpkg -i supports multiple files, but I have the feeling it does. In which case, bash should auto-expand "sudo dpkg -i *" for you in the right way.
<solifugus> just don't know how that works..
<solifugus> need to learn some things... debian docs are very long winded, too
<genii> drostie: dpkg accepts wildcards
<christopher_> i just can't seem to find the root to these random hangs
<drostie> solifugus: just open a konsole (Alt-F2, type "Konsole") and then [cd ~/Documents/Oo.o_____] or wherever you put the folder with the extracted .debs in it.
<drostie> make sure there's nothing but .debs in that folder, then [sudo dpkg -i *] to install all of them at once. dpkg should be able to figure out the tree on its own.
<drostie> christopher_: what sort of hangs are they. What is happening when they occur? How long do they occur? does the system eventually stabilize? What happens if you try to Ctrl-Alt-F1 into a TTY when one is occurring?
<drostie> that's where I'd start, at least, in trying to find the root of the problem.
<christopher_> drostie: it completely hands, alt-f1 does nothing, the system never stabilizes, they seem to occur more often in graphically intense areas. they happen completely randomly, so it could happen once a day or 3 times in an hour.
<drostie> Alt-F1?
<christopher_> drostie: Alt F1 doesn't respond
<drostie> christopher_: I know, but why are you trying the keypress that opens the K-menu? Ctrl-Alt-F1 is very different, and useful if, say, X crashes.
<christopher_> drostie: sorry that's what i ment ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't do anything
<drostie> christopher_: ah, k. Sorry if my question was simple-minded. I assume the xserver-xorg-video-ati package is installed and up-to-date?
<christopher_> drostie: i think so, how can i check it?
<kubuntu_> Help!
<kubuntu_> i need to play an m4a on my newly installed kubuntu am a newbie
<kubuntu_> but my music files won't play even after using the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras command
<drostie> christopher_: [sudo apt-get update] and then [sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati]. If it updates, then you didn't have those installed.
<kubuntu_> Hello!
<kubuntu_> i need help!
<Ch1ppy> kubuntu_: Be patient!
<sille> need help with auto mounting usb externaldrives.  they used to automatically be seen and then automount.  Since soem recent changes this no longer occurs. now,
<christopher_> drostie: yup all up-to-date
<drostie> christopher_: can you bear to try uninstalling them? Your computer will probably then default to some non-optimized driver, and you'll know whether the video drivers were, in fact, the problem.
<christopher_> drostie: ok ill give it a shot. how sure are you that it'll help?
<drostie> kubuntu_: what exactly happens when you try to open an .m4a in Amarok?
<christopher_> kubuntu_: try opening up a console and typeing : "apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<drostie> christopher_: I have no idea. The only source I have for the thought that the video driver is at fault is your hunch. But it probably won't hurt.
<christopher_> drostie: ok ill try it
<kubuntu_> i have done that  christopher
<kubuntu_>  but my amarok player is not playing
<drostie> christopher_: well, I should be more precise: it probably *will* hurt your video performance, but it will hopefully also give you a better idea of the problem.
<kubuntu_> the m4a format and i still need to get limewire in on this new OS i just installed
<muxomor_> Hi, i ve got such problem: can't mount mp3player via usb. It is on fat, schould be recognized as /dev/sd*, but it says device not found. Automounting or dialog window doesnt appear, in dmesg -  usb 1-2.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 51
<drostie> kubuntu_: when you say "not playing," what exactly do you mean? Does it not start? Does it start, and not play the file? Does it play the file but no sound comes out of the speakers?
<muxomor_> what i wish toknow, is how to make it mountable as a disk, on /media/sdb
<drostie> sille: what were the "recent changes"...?
<sille> 1. transferedimage to new hd
<sille> 2 had to reset all orig mounted disks as they were never set up correctyl.
<sille> internal hd partitions are now correctly automounted
<drostie> muxomor_: could you put the output of [sudo fdisk -l] on dpaste.com (or similar) and post a link to it?
<kubuntu_> yes it starts and doesn't play the files
<kubuntu_> it reports an error
<kubuntu_> that it needs a decoder
<muxomor_> drostie: of course, just a second
<sille> but externals (usb) drives no longer auto mount
<christopher_> drostie: no it hasn't worked. apter doing that it wouldn't let me in X so i had to install xserver-xorg-video-sti again
<GWild> hello - I just installed Kubuntu for the first time 8.10
<GWild> has anyone here experienced a problem with their start button disappearing?  If so, how did you get it back (CTRL-A menu will not do it)
<Ch1ppy> Err, it seems like the libmsn0.1 package in the repos has gone the way of the dodo? "Reinstallation of libmsn0.1 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<muxomor_> drostie: http://paste.org/index.php?id=5420
<drostie> christopher_: blech. I would have expected X to just default to another driver. Sorry about that. :-\
<christopher_> drostie: no harm done. any other ideas?
<muxomor_> drostie: i examined it with df too, just my harddrive. It is logical, that i must mount player manually,(tried under openbox), but then tried to do it automatically in kde  'doesnt work, shows nothing after plugging/unplugging
<drostie> christopher_: not without examining the computer for myself, no. sorry.
<christopher_> drostie: ok no worries
<mofux> hi, how can i bind "suspend to hdd" to my power button in kde4?
<drostie> kubuntu_: have you restarted since you installed the restricted drivers that amarok wanted? I vaguely remember amarok being annoying in that sense. Otherwise, you might just have to use another program, like vlc or so.
<muxomor_> bz
<sille> drostie: any suggestions ?
<muxomor_> was disconnected for a while
<kubuntu_> nope
<kubuntu_> where can i get vlc?
<kubuntu_> do you have a link ?
<muxomor_> apt-get?
<drostie> sille: how did you manage this copying from one drive to another?
<kubuntu_> <christopher> do you have a link to the vlc files?
<drostie> kubuntu_: Linux distros are a bit more convenient than Windows etc. for software installation: you ensure that you always get a malware-free package by installing from a "repository" instead.
<sille> drostie:  using 3rd party software.  I actually think that teh mounted drives ere neer set up correctly.  think it was just coincidence that probs recently started
<muxomor_> kubuntu_: they are available in repository,if i understand you correctly
<carlos> hola
<drostie> To do this: K menu > Computer > Adept Installer (or Alt-F1 Adept) and find the "vlc" package. ^_^
<kubuntu_> ok
<jpedroza> evening all. I just got a new Dell Inspiron Mini Netbook, the 12", and would like to install Intrepid on it. I know ubuntu Hardy comes pre-installed by Dell, but will Intrepid work? Has anyone been able to get everything working?
<drostie> Or, open up a terminal (Alt-F1 Konsole) and browse the packages directly: [aptitude search vlc], [aptitude show vlc], [sudo apt-get install vlc].
<drostie> too many people, not enough tech support brains. ^_^
<genii> !es | Guest38319
<ubottu> Guest38319: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<drostie> jpedroza: did your particular dell inspiron have hardy installed on it?
<jpedroza> drostie: Unfortunately, no. It came with Vista, which really sucks.
<GWild> has anyone here experienced a problem with their start button disappearing?  If so, how did you get it back (CTRL-A menu will not do it)
<drostie> jpedroza: the Live CD can probably still be used to create a dual-boot system. Download one from ubuntu.com or kubuntu.org.
<drostie> Beyond that, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam is your best friend ever.
<jpedroza> drostie: The live CD boots fine, but no xorg. console login only...
<drostie> Intrepid probably works on anything that Hardy works on.
<drostie> Wow. Really?
<jpedroza> drostie: drostie: Really, really.
<jpedroza> drostie: From what I can find, there seems to be issues with the Indel video drivers.
<jpedroza> oops Intel
<drostie> :-\ is the intrepid tutorial at http://www.ubuntumini.com/ any help?
 * jpedroza is browsing it now
<drostie> (They don't mention anything about broken display drivers, as far as I see, but maybe I'm missing something.)
<drostie> sille: sorry that I'm just getting back to this. Is it possible to revert back to the way it worked before? You could maybe then [sudo cp -a ____] all of the files over.
<drostie> sille: but my best advice is basically resize partitions, reinstall from a live CD to one of them, migrate your files and possibly any important settings over, then start fresh.
<jpedroza> drostie: Most of that seems to be for the Mini 9, not the 12. Not seeing any installation information either.
<sille> drostie: I will look at the original fstab file.  i will also boot up and look at the setup of the mounts off original disk... still in my pc:).  Would rather not revert as I know for sure other mounts were set up wrong.  ie swap partition seen as floppy, mount points duplicated, etc.  Everything perfect now.. of course except the connections through usb.  :(
<mss> hola
<drostie> jpedroza: k. google and ubuntuforums.com look... inconclusive (people talking about the problem yes, but I don't see a howto.)
<sille> drostie: just have to figure out if there is  a generic command i can type in fstab file that will cause an auto mounting of all usb devices that i connect....
<jpedroza> drostie: I will see if there is an ISO from Dell that I can install from, that is pre-configured for the Mini 12
<jpedroza> mss: hola
<jpedroza> !es | mss
<ubottu> mss: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<drostie> jpedroza: obviously, the live cd is little help to you if xorg doesn't start. but the text-based installer could maybe get you into the system, from which you could try tweaking .conf files and driver settings.
<jpedroza> drostie: I am going to try that as well.
<drostie> sille: I don't believe so. The fstab file isn't set up that way. (cf. [man fstab] and [man mount] for its syntax.)
<sille> drostie: ok.  will reboot to old drive and see if i can see any obvious mounting points/ directories, etc that i may have deleted.
<drostie> GWild: does Alt-F1 bring up the menu...?
<drostie> sille: that's not exactly what I meant, but ok. I just don't see why you don't start up fresh, if you have the spare hd anyway.
<GWild> drostie, No, it doesn't
<drostie> GWild: Is the menu gone from the panel, or is the whole panel gone?
<GWild> the panel is there, but the button is gone
<GWild> drostie, the Widgets menu does not restore it
<GWild> drostie, the panel is there, but the button is gone
<jpedroza> drostie: how do you boot into the text installer?
<drostie> GWild: hrm. without seeing the process in action I couldn't really debug it. Especially if it doesn't help to remove it from the panel, restart, then add it to the panel fresh.
<GWild> drostie: I'm going to reboot
<drostie> jpedroza: It's just another CD, like the Live CD. Except it only has an installer on it.
<drostie> Well, and maybe the memory test etc. options.
<Ch1ppy> Does anyone know where the libmsn0.1 package should be coming from?
<zipper> hi
<drostie> Ch1ppy: [sudo apt-get install libmsn0.1] doesn't install it for you?
<Ch1ppy> drostie: it's already installed, but I'm trying to reinstall it due to kopete issues... I keep getting "Reinstallation of libmsn0.1 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<jpedroza> looks like Hardy is my only hope
<drostie> Ch1ppy: downloads are fine for me off of the nl.archive.ubuntu.com mirror. Which mirror is failing when you apt-get install it?
<Ch1ppy> drostie: I'm using the us.archive.ubuntu.com, so it's especially odd
<drostie> Ch1ppy: maybe there's a broken package in your cache. Try [sudo apt-get remove kopete libmsn0.1], [sudo apt-get clean], [sudo apt-get update], [sudo apt-get install kopete libmsn0.1], in that order.
<Ch1ppy> drostie: Well, I tried searching the ubuntu repo for it (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libmsn0.1&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all) and that's returning nothing... it seems like it just doesn't exist in the repos?
<VanessaE> python
<VanessaE> oops
<jpedroza> drostie: It looks like there are a lot of fixes coming in Jaunty. Since I am running Jaunty on my other laptop, I am going to try Alpha 4
<jpedroza> Who knows, I might be able to contribute something.
<jpedroza> :)
<drostie> Ch1ppy: that explains the discrepancy. There's a beta package built for jaunty, none for intrepid. If you want, you can possibly add the jaunty main repository to your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Ch1ppy> drostie: Is there a better way to do it?
<drostie> Ch1ppy: depends. Can you just [apt-get install kopete] and not worry about libmsn0.9 at all? (It doesn't seem likely to be a new feature in jaunty.)
<Ch1ppy> drostie: I would, but that would remove msn support in kopete wouldn't it?
<mason_> Could somebody help me out with Amarok?
<mason_> Amarok isn't detecting my iPod.
<mason_> It's mounted at /mount/ipod, is that correct...?
<drostie> Ch1ppy: In jaunty, libmsn0.9 is a dependency, and Kopete won't install without it. So if Kopete is installing, that would seem to indicate that its libmsn0.9 support is intrinsic. (or intrinsically unavailable.) Either way, install kopete and then see if MSN just works.
<Ch1ppy> drostie: Just tried; no MSN support
<drostie> mason_: I don't know. type Alt-F2, Konsole, and type [mount].
<drostie> Ch1ppy: then it sounds like your next best option, short of finding a tarball, is kmess (a msn-specific kde messenger).
<mason_> drostie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119480/
<drostie> Assuming that you don't have a thing for kopete, that is.
<oobe> the angle on my printer is a bit off tilt does anyone know what that is called or how to fix it
<psyco> HEY GUYS
<Ch1ppy> drostie: I use 4 other protocols and having two clients is a massive pain. I shall try to find a tarball or package
<psyco> anyone have any tips on getting firefox to look more kde 4.2 ish? the buttons are *bleghhh*
<mason_> drostie: any suggestions?  When I hit connect, I get Media Device: No mounted iPod found
<drostie> psyco: google for [KDE Firefox theme] and see what you can find.
<psyco> alrightr
<drostie> mason_: /media/ipod is not mounted with anything on your computer. You might check [sudo fdisk -l] to see whether there's a disk device somewhere on your computer. Better yet, if there's a "Last Plugged In Device" type of icon in the lower right corner, click it, and then click on the iPod to mount it in Dolphin. Once it's in Dolphin, it's mounted *somewhere*.
<drostie> mason_: I don't know if Amarok decodes iPod obfuscation, though. I know that Rockbox has to initialize a complicated database to map the iPod gibberish filenames to the actual music titles.
<drostie> 'kay, guys. it's 3:30am in my country, which is officially Too Late. hopefully some other tech support shows up for you. ^_^ see y'all.
<Ch1ppy> Er.... kdenetwork: Depends: knewsticker (>= 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1) but it is not going to be installed!??!
<Zirg> Hey Gang. I need a wireless guru. Got an AR242x card in this laptop that just refuses to play well with others. Who should I 'ping' for help?
<Zirg> Hmmm. It's AWFULLY quiet in here. THAT is unusual!
<dwidmann> Zirg: hmm, not exactly .... it does get really busy in here around releases though
<Zirg> dwidmann, well then, who might I talk to concerning with wifi issue?
<genii> Zirg: There seems some useful info on your subject at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940048
 * genii makes more coffee
<brent> wasn't a 64 bit adobe flash player released? Is it still experimental?
<brent> not showing a package for it
<ubuntu_> help
<ubuntu_> my hard disk suddenly thinks its full
<ubuntu_> but its not
<abadr_> hello
<DaSkreech> Hi
<abadr_> new to IRC here.... do I just shoot with my question??
<DaSkreech> Yes sir
<DaSkreech> assuming you are male :)
<xain> Hello everyone
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
 * genii hands out more cookies and coffee
<xain> !volume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume
<xain> I bet you don't.
<xain> Anyone know how i can increase the system wide volume on my KDE installation?
<abadr_> ok... I installed Ubunti 8.10 then kubuntu and then upgraded to KDE 4.2. Somewhere along the line I lost all audio output.
<DaSkreech> genii: Any Tea?
<DaSkreech> xain: Kmix
<DaSkreech> abadr_: Like... all of it?
 * genii makes a tea special for DaSkreech and slides it to him
<DaSkreech> MMMMMM
<abadr_> I tried to reinstall alsa but that didn't work and I could'nt find a lot of useful info online. any ideas on what to do?
<xain> Yes all of it.
<xain> I mean like an overamp that is not distorted.
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xain> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<xain> Bleh.
<abadr_> i'll check those right now....
<xain> Nothing there that would help me.
<xain> !MP3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xain> I doubt that would help either.
<genii> xain: What hardware is the soundcard?
<DaSkreech> xain: Did you try kmix?
<xain> I need something like an overamo for my actual sound card.
<xain> Overamp*
<xain> Yes i tried Kmix.
<xain> I don't have an actual over/underamp scale for it.
<xain> Kaffeine has one.
<xain> But not a very good one.
<xain> But not everything runs under Kaffeine.
<xain> So it's not very helpful.
<DaSkreech> Stuff doesn't run under kaffiene?
<abadr_> my sound card: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<DaSkreech> Don't think I've found that yet
<abadr_> yes kmix is set correctly
<DaSkreech> abadr_: no sounds at all?
<abadr_> yes no sound coming out of the speakers, all video runs without sound
<xain> My sound run's fine.
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<xain> I want an overamp, and high end equalizer.
<DaSkreech> ooooooh didn't know that one :)
<xain> Lucky you for running intel sound.
<xain> I'm stuck with realtek...
<genii> xain: What says result of:  lspci -nn | grep Audio
<abadr_> what's the difference between alsa and pulse audio? are they complementary? which are we running?
<xain> We are running Alsa currently.
<xain> Pulse add's what i am looking for personally as of system wide EQ and overamp.
<xain> BUT.
<abadr_> lspci -nn | grep audio:  00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383]
<DaSkreech> abadr_: Pulseaudio runs on top of alsa
<xain> It has a very bad feedback on sound quality.
<DaSkreech> xain hey
<abadr_> ok I ran: "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" and I got  "Codec: Realtek ALC268". isn't that different from intel hda? is there some sort of misconfiguration?
<genii> abadr_: No, this is right.
<genii> abadr_: A lot of soundcards Realtek produces are just rebranded Intel HDA
<abadr_> ok..
<brent> why is my amsn not working?
<DaSkreech> brent: Dunno
<brent> ok.thanks
<genii> Probably because MSN keeps changing their protocols so you are railroaded into using their client
<DaSkreech> Maybe not
<genii> (this happens about 3-4 times a year)
<DaSkreech> Anyone here on MSN now?
<brent> what can i do to fix it?
<Ch1ppy> I'm on MSN via kmess right now
<genii> DaSkreech: Not at the moment but could start up pidgin or so
<Ch1ppy> MSN via kopete is FUBAR for me ATM though
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy: Do you really need to be on now?
<kuaera> Kopete's kind of a semi-crapshoot :(
<genii> kuaera: I agree
<xain> Sorry screech, baby was waking up.
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: Sorry?
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: I'm online on kmess, so it's not an issue... I'd rather have kopete running, but I've given up on that right now... the issue is far too irritating
<kuaera> genii: Poor KDE color/style support, poor chatroom integration. Bad interface.
<kuaera> The only boon is integration with your contact list...which reminds me that Kontact isn't 100% either :(
<xain> I downgraded back to 8.04 due to issues myself.
<genii> Interesting. Pidgin is groaning about an ssl certificate at contacts.msn.com when i start up
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy: Can you log off and back in?
<xain> Including the KDE4 bug on Intel VGA chipsets.
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: Oh. Sure
<DaSkreech> xain: What does lspci -nn | grep Audio say?
<xain> I have no errors or problems with hardware or software,
<xain> I want a system wide equalizer and overamp kinda like what you get with pulse audio.
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: Works for me
<DaSkreech> ok
<xain> But i wont use Pulse ever again.
<xain> I had a really bad overamp issue with screaming feedback.
<abadr_> rebooting, back in a bit.
<PSiL0> I give up... I find myself spending more time troubleshooting kubuntu rather than getting any real work done.  For the past half-hour, I had to rescue some of my data I've been analyzing today due to the fact that resuming in kde 4.2.0 is a crapshoot.. It is more like playing russian roulette with anything I had in my workspace...  This is where everything slows to a crawl after coming out of resume with all of the system processes
<PSiL0>  running under disk sleep mode..
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: In case it comes up for someone else, the libmsn0.1 package for intrepid has gone the way of the dinosaur
<PSiL0> Then after saving my data, I did "sudo shutdown now" in tty1 that tells me, again, that kdm does not respond to the term signal that then leads me to a new menu (emergency?) where I can rescue broken packages or recover x-server, which I selected..
<xain> PSiLO : Go to Hardy Heron dude.
<xain> Mine crashed on me non stop in intrepid.
<PSiL0> then it set up a blank xorg.conf, which I had to aticonfig --initial -f to get everything back to working order, after couple more restarts since kwin couldn't start up the compositing engine..
<xain> I switched from a Gnome edition to KDE and i am having problem's on mine.
<xain> I'm about to switch back to Gnome.
<PSiL0> man, I don't think I swore at my windows install as much as my kubuntu install lately, and I am not a neophyte when it comes to unix cli, having first been exposed to it in '93
<kuaera> I'm enjoying the hell out of KDE 4.2 in Jaunty >_>
<kuaera> I don't even have an xorg.conf.
<kuaera> And, yes, I am running the ati driver.
<xain> I'm running an Intel 945GMA which could be a major problem, but then again.
<xain> Could be i was running KDE 4.1
<kuaera> Leagues of difference from what I've seen.
<xain> I haven't tried Jaunty yet.
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: Yeah I've had issues with KDM not responding to stuff but that's normally after X goes crazy
<xain> IS it possible to run KDE4.2 in Hardy 8.04 by what anyone knows?
<kuaera> Yes
<kuaera> Wait.
<kuaera> Hardy 8.04?
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: Yeah, kdm has been a pain in the arse after upgrading my catalyst drivers to 9.1
<kuaera> 8.04, yes, Hardy, no.
<PSiL0> It was more patience than skill that saved my days worth analysis just now, as I had to wade through whatever bothered X
<PSiL0> sorry for my rant.. maybe it should have been directed to the guys in #kde instead ;)
<xain> 8.04 IS HArdy....
<PSiL0> xain: Actually, I'm holding out hope for jaunty :)
<xain> Unless you mean an upgrade from an old edition.
<kuaera> xain: Rather... Hardy, no, Intrepid, yes >_< I'm tired.
<xain> PSiLO : I would too myself, bt i'm running a crappy Intel945GMA, so i have to deal with what i got.
<kuaera> PSiL0: Jaunty seems pretty nice to me.
<xain> I would love to upgrade.
<PSiL0> Anyways, I think my rant was more appropriate for #kde because kubuntu 08.10 under 4.1.4 was rock-solid compared to the problems I'm having with 4.2.0
<kuaera> I'm just concerned about the status of various integral pieces of KDE 4 software
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: Go to it
<xain> But i wouldn't know where to start without getting pissed off at my laptop without breaking it.
<DaSkreech> kuaera: like?
<kuaera> KOffice 2
<kuaera> Kontact bugs, kopete deficiencies
<kuaera> Konqueror still falling short of expectations
<xain> FireFox all the way.
<kuaera> Arora, actually, is my browser of choice.
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: Do you experience any problems with normal shutdowns, where kdm does respond to the system's TERM signal?
<kuaera> And Firefox doesn't "run" on KDE4.
<xain> I'd like to use netscape navigator please. o.o
<xain> Lol.
<PSiL0> xain: Yeah FF3 was nice before a recent kwin upgrade crippled one of my oft used mouse gesture >:(
<kuaera> Arora, with some additional KDE integration [which is next on their list and I'm active in], is actually a very strong candidate
<xain> Doesn't run on KDE 4 my ass.
<DaSkreech> Firefox is a Windows application
<xain> Mine ran just fine.
<kuaera> I mean that it doesn't integrate with KDE 4, doesn't use Qt.
<xain> I just had MAJOR issues with everything else as in graphical wise.
<xain> OH.
<DaSkreech> kuaera: Koffice 2 is a rewrite. Kontact bus are being squashed at a massive rate, Kopete needs help Who will step up to help it?
<xain> I'm not that familiar with what you mean by QT so i appoligize abotu that.
<DaSkreech> kuaera: Not sure how that's a KDE problem
<PSiL0> kuaera: there is a kde4 skin and gtk-engine-qt4 with oxygen-remix solves the rest, now ff3 lookss nicely intergrated witht eh rest of kde4
<kuaera> It's an adoptability problem, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> xain: Qt is the toolkit that KDE is built on Firefox uses a mix of GTk+ and XUL
<xain> I don't use Kopete.
<DaSkreech> kuaera: What do you mean by that?
<xain> Your speaking to a Kinux Newbie BTW man.
<xain> Linux*
<xain> I just know what i've tested out and how it perform's.
<kuaera> DaSkreech: I've elected to help write KOffice 2 online documentation. Kontact's biggest issues are still outstanding and I should report them. Kopete... I don't know.
<kuaera> DaSkreech: A desktop environment is only as good as it's programs, really.
<PSiL0> kuaera: I use the iconset here (http://kims-area.com/?q=node/62) to replace the ugly gnome icons in ff3..
<DaSkreech> kuaera: KDE has very good programs
<PSiL0> kuaera: then I installed lxappearance to force gtk apps to use a certain window theme and iconset
<kuaera> DaSkreech: The basics: browsing, work processing, email, chat.
<xain> But anyway, back to my own issue. xD
<PSiL0> kuaera: sudo apt-get install lxappearance... GTK-themes or whatever it is called under Appearances in system settings never worked out well for me
<xain> Anyone know of a program i can get through add/remove that can give me the ability to control systame wide EQ and Volume, and Overamping?
<kuaera> PSiL0: It's alright, I'm happy with Arora :P
<DaSkreech> kuaera: I would say the weakest is chat and as I said Kopete is basically two guys. None sponsored none with a significant amount of free time
<DaSkreech> Almost all of Kopete is plugin based so if someone wants something done it can be done
<DaSkreech> Just who will do it?
<PSiL0> anyways, I think I will be heading back to my windows xpsp3 partition for my work since I have a paper to write and my refs are all in endnote.. I haven't had to time to import them to Bibtex
<kuaera> I don't know C++, though I'd like to.
<kuaera> DaSkreech: Oh, audio is a good fifth on the basics, and the latest Amarok 2 is very strong [I compiled from SVN]
<xain> .....
<xain> SILENCE BREAKER!
<xain> I have Amarok running properly and my audio.
<xain> I just have 2 issues with my Linux installation so far.
<xain> Visual and Audio.
<PSiL0> I really would like to use linux, but the progressive crippling of functionalities I deem essential to me (kde and ati updates) prevents from doing so
<DaSkreech> xain: That's a hell of a two things
<xain> Haha.
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: What's getting worse?
<PSiL0> As for the ati update, I should take the blame since I guess that is the price I pay for trying out the bleeding edge
<xain> I'm kool with OpenGL.
<DaSkreech> kuaera: have they gone to Amarok 2.1 yet or are they still in 2.0 mode ?
<xain> PSiLO: Serves ya right. xD
<kuaera> 2.0.x, yeah.
<xain> PSiLO: Wish i has an ATI...
<DaSkreech> kuaera: Ok I've decided I'll wait till 2.1 before jumping back in to Amarok
<xain> I normally run XPSP3....
<DaSkreech> kuaera: I know there are immedieate problems with Koffice and Kontact but I'm confident they will be addressed and fairly shortly
<DaSkreech> What's the issue you have with Kopete?
<kuaera> DaSkreech: They're having some collection issues, but it's otherwise very strong. [Amarok 2]
<xain> But i woud like to get Linux to run the way i want it to for the fact i can do all the thing's i ever wanted to on XP but it's pre-installed in linux.
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: 1) kdm does not terminate during the shutdown process, thus hanging it up; 2) kwin not-responding/blocking some firefox functionality that is extremely important to me; 3) dolphin still painfully slow (despite what the devs say) when managing my imaging experiments
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: Wait. Ever?
<DaSkreech> KDM never terminates? Everytiem you shutdown?
<xain> PSiLO: Believe it or not.
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: Yeah kdm never responds to the term signal during the shutdown process.. yup
<kuaera> DaSkreech: Well, no MSN support, for one. Also, it's method of integrating contacts into your list and establishing metacontacts is excessively clunky
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: That's pretty bad. That means X is still up?
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: this happened after installing ati catalyst 9.1, so I blame ati for that one... yeah, X remains up
<xain> PSiLO: i have had a 63% performance reduction since i have changed from Ubuntu - Gnome over to Kubuntu - KDE.
<DaSkreech> Can You check how much CPU X is using when that happens?
<kuaera> DaSkreech: The "cannot add yourself to your own list" bug has been around for about a year and a half.
<xain> MSN support - AMSN.
<xain> Well, Chat client atleast,.
<DaSkreech> kuaera: How would you like it to integrate your contacts into the list?
<PSiL0> xain: As much as I would like to say that I champion Gnome's mantra of simplicity, I literally puked when using Gnome for over an hour on a fresh Fedora 10 install
<PSiL0> ;)
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: hope you wiped your keyboard
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: I meant to say figuratively, hehe..
<xain> I said performance...
<xain> Not eye candy. ^^
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: I'm almost certain you can turn off whatever kwin is blocking in firefox so that should be alright
<kuaera> <= doesn't use KWin
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: What is painfully slow ?
<DaSkreech> kuaera: Good for you
<kuaera> DaSkreech: I'm uncertain. "Properties" isn't the right place for "Contact List integration"
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: Navigating through directories where my experiments are located, 2gigs worth of tiff stacks in each one
<xain> Well....
<xain> BAck to window's for me. : /
<kuaera> DaSkreech: In any dialog where photos are used next to names, a 50% image size border is around all of the photos, taking up massive real estate
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: dolphin in kde 4.2.0 soon comes to a halt after navigating through two directories, like it is saying, "no mas!"
<kuaera> DaSkreech: Re: KWin: Openbox + xcompmgr
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: Turn off previews?
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: Yeah, I turned off previews and the information panel..whereas, when I use konqueror, transferring and managing files flies...
<Angelus_Delapsus> Ok i'll make this as specific as possible. Running the latest version of Kubuntu. On boot, Plasma Desktop crashes (Sig 11) and KDE GUI refuses to boot. Trying to download Gnome... is there any way to fix this?
<DaSkreech> Angelus_Delapsus: remove your Plasma configs?
<kuaera> Angelus_Delapsus: Latest = Intrepid or Jaunty?
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: hmm interesting. Did you file a bug?
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: As for kwin, the funny thing is that the aforementioned mouse gesture returns after turning off compositing.. However, after turning it back on, the problem pops back up, even when using xrender instead of opengl
<Angelus_Delapsus> Kuera: Intrepid.
<Angelus_Delapsus> DaSkreech: Can't touch anything outside of terminal and Konqueror window. Anything else crashes
<Angelus_Delapsus> No taskbar, no panels
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: *sigh* I guess I have to do that in order to get a more tangible, workable response...no offense intended to you, mind you
<mefisto__> PSiL0: have you tried removing/renaming dolphin config files from .kde ?
<Angelus_Delapsus> I have some knowledge of terminal commands but not enough to run an entire fix from the terminal
<DaSkreech> Angelus_Delapsus: Yeah I know. before you login jump to a VT and mkdir plasmabkup && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* plasmabkup
<DaSkreech> Angelus_Delapsus: Then login
<PSiL0> mefisto__: I did once awhile ago due to the same problem, but it came back soon thereafter
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: Well maybe none of the developers have that kind of environment to deal with. So they have never had that happen so they don't know it needs fixing
<Angelus_Delapsus> DaSkreech: Alright.... brb.
<mefisto__> PSiL0: sounds like something to mention if you file a bug report
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: Sounds a lot like a cache problem
<mefisto__> PSiL0: might be interesting to compare the bad config with a fresh one that works
<PSiL0> mefisto__:  True, I try again and save my dolphin configs first before clearing them..
<PSiL0> mefisto__:  True, I should try again and save my dolphin configs first before clearing them..
<PSiL0> DaSkreech:  I guess none of the devs conduct imaging experiments, huh? ;)
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: probably not :)
<PSiL0> One experiment alone generates 700MB of tifs
<mefisto__> PSiL0: and konqueror shows the previews ok?
<DaSkreech> Reminds me of a Pyschology research center looking at MMORPGS to see the interactions
<DaSkreech> asked for Everquest 2 logs and when they turned up it was 60TB of files
<PSiL0> mefisto__: I don't have previews on for either konqueror or dolphin
<DaSkreech> Ummmm ok
<PSiL0> If I want pics, I just run my picasa ;)
<DaSkreech> That's a bit more than we thought we would have :)
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: Digikam would be interesting to run with that
<PSiL0> hmmm, it is good in previewing stacked tiffs, which each having at least 140 images?
<DaSkreech> Well it's built for large volume data
<PSiL0> I just imagej, very fast in image process and analysis.. opensource and runs on java
<DaSkreech> so should be interesting to see how it handles it
<PSiL0> ahh, more like a stress test, lol
<DaSkreech> kuaera: That's A kwin issue?
<PSiL0> oh yeah, fourth issue I have with kde 4.2.0 is that resuming after suspending a session to RAM seems more of a crapshoot than 4.1.3 & 4.1.4
<mefisto__> PSiL0: is it possible to remove catalyst without removing fglrx?
<PSiL0> mefisto__: That I don't know...
<PSiL0> mefisto__:  Actually, I would interested in downgrading from 9.1(8.573) to x.x(8.553).. I guess I have to remove everything associated with ati and fglrx and apt-get install from the repos
<PSiL0> would interested = would be interested
<DaSkreech> Yeah pretty sure you just swap out the modules
<mefisto__> PSiL0: I wonder if installing catalyst from the ubuntu deb would do that...
<PSiL0> mefisto__:  ohh, I installed 9.1 from ati's site.. the repos don't have it yet.. remember, bleeding edge..
<PSiL0> *sigh* live by the sword, die by the sword..
<Angelus_Delapsus> DaSkreech: You still here?
<mefisto__> PSiL0: yes but there is a catalyst deb in official repos, isn't there? an old one, I mean
<Angelus_Delapsus> mefisto: DaSkreech still here? Unfortunately I'm having to run irc through the terminal
<PSiL0> mefisto__:  ahhhh.. sorry.. Yeah, there is a catalyst deb in the official repos... just not the supposed latest and greatest.. I guess I installed 9.1 to see if ati fixed the video flickering issue, which it did... somewhat...
<DaSkreech> Angelus_Delapsus: Not sure why that's unfortunate :)
<Angelus_Delapsus> Ohhh
<Angelus_Delapsus> DS: Because I don't see a user list
<mefisto__> PSiL0: but did catalyst fix it, or fglrx? do they get installed together?
<PSiL0> mefisto__: oh, I think catalyst did since fglrx is for 3D rendering, no?
<PSiL0> anyways, the 9.1 package contained newer versions of both catalyst and fglrx than the one found in the repos
<mefisto__> PSiL0: I thought catalyst was just for tweaking driver settings, getting info easily, etc. I'm just guessing though, since it's possible to install just fglrx from repos without catalyst
<PSiL0> mefisto__:  actually, I think one can.. I think I saw it from a guide..
<DaSkreech> Angelus_Delapsus: Tab still works
<DaSkreech> !tab | Angelus_Delapsus
<ubottu> Angelus_Delapsus: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<PSiL0> anyways, I have to finish up some work from today.. thanks for hearing me out guys
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: Sure hopefully you can get some of that sorted right quick
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: #kwin to check out the firefox issues
<PSiL0> DaSkreech:  cool, thanks for the info
<Angelus_Delapsus> mkdir plasmabkup && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*plasmabkup
<PSiL0> adios
<DaSkreech> Ah balls
<DaSkreech> he is missing a space
<maco> basket?
 * maco fails at sports joke
<DaSkreech> ah I thought you were asking about basKet
<DaSkreech> Which totally rocks
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: that's the notes one, right?
<DaSkreech> yessir
<maco> DaSkreech: you said "balls" so i said "basket"
<maco> i havent tried basket
<maco> can it do LaTeX?
<maco> i know Tomboy has a LaTeX plugin, and I think Zim has it built in
<DaSkreech> I would guess
<DaSkreech> Nothing techincal prevents it
<maco> well i mean, does it have a way of inputting & interpreting LaTeX codes
<maco> the Tomboy plugin uses imagemagick to convert LaTeX code into images
<DaSkreech> maco: IIIII'm not sure I never really jumped into the laTex world
<StR|Sangreal> !flicker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flicker
<StR|Sangreal> !flickering
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flickering
<ockonal> :)
 * DaSkreech chuckles
<StR|Sangreal> ahoj
<v3trae> hey guys, where does kde store the default background? i'd like to switch back to it
<StR|Sangreal> pls what do i need to fully update my system to newest kernel, kde, ooo and so?
<StR|Sangreal> i think i have to add some repositories but dont know which
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> v3trae: Should be in your listing for backgrounds
<v3trae> DaSkreech: that defaults to my home directory =(
<v3trae> DaSkreech: btw, nice to see you again, you've been gone for a while ;D
<DaSkreech> v3trae: You should have a drop down box with that as a choice.
<DaSkreech> v3trae: yes I was
<v3trae> DaSkreech: oh, wow, i'm an idiot, thank you
<v3trae> DaSkreech: awe crap, i'm looking for the gray scale version, i can't get my conky to go transparent so i just want it to match the background =/
<mefisto__> v3trae: maybe the images you're looking for are in /usr/share/backgrounds/  if they're not in the dropdown list
<v3trae> mefisto__: i'll take a look
<StR|Sangreal> pls what can i do with the flickering align the right corner of my display and wherever else on launching new windows and applications?
<v3trae> mefisto__: backgrounds doesn't exist =/
<Angelus_Delapsus> Anyway... Would I be far off to assume that since it didn't work  it may be best to reinstall?
<StR|Sangreal> how can i instll xfce with all associated and related packages?
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: can you rephrase?
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: There is a fix in a repo provided by the kubuntu devs
<Angelus_Delapsus> quit
<Angelus_Delapsus> find gnome
<DaSkreech> Angelus_Delapsus: You were missing a space
<StR|Sangreal> and what is it?
<Angelus_Delapsus> Crap... Where?
<DaSkreech> I saw it right before you quit
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop    will install xfce and its default apps
<DaSkreech> in between the last * and plasmabkup
<Angelus_Delapsus> Kay
<DaSkreech> Angelus_Delapsus: Didn't it spit an error?
<v3trae> Does anyone know where the grayscale version of Air (the default kde background) is saved?
<DaSkreech> v3trae: not sure I recall there was a lot of different colours. Maybe it's in a extra package ?
<DaSkreech> kubuntu-artwork or somesuch ?
<Angelus_Delapsus> DS: Yes.. at first
<Angelus_Delapsus> It said that the path was already created
<v3trae> DaSkreech: its the one used by default KDM in 4.2 i would assume its already here somewhere, i 'll give that a shot
<Angelus_Delapsus> Which of course didn't make sense.
<Angelus_Delapsus> But it wasn't a syntax error
<StR|Sangreal> DaSkreech, what sort of fix and how do i get it?
<cybio> v3trae: /usr/share/wallpapers/Air/contents/images/
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: it fixes the visual garbage in Kubuntu and it's a deb
<DaSkreech> Angelus_Delapsus: Ah
<DaSkreech> Angelus_Delapsus: So it's a little better now?
<v3trae> cybio: there it is, thank you sir
<Angelus_Delapsus> DS: I'm in IRC via shell terminal
<Angelus_Delapsus> Not even logged in.
<StR|Sangreal> please tell me what to do to install it
<maco> qt-designer's help thing wants me to have assistant-qt4 installed, but no such package name exists. what package contains that?
<Angelus_Delapsus> Still working on it
<StR|Sangreal> DaSkreech, please
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Ah umm hold on
<mefisto__> maco: qt4-dev-tools ? "This packages contains tools used to assist in Qt 4 development, including the Qt Assistant, Linguist, D-Bus Viewer and Pixel Tool applications."
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/adamspain/ubuntu intrepid main add that repo
<StR|Sangreal> another thing
<DaSkreech> and upgrade
<StR|Sangreal> how can i install msttcorefonts?
<StR|Sangreal> i always get *no route to host* as i install from aptitud
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: hmm can you sudo apt-get update ?
<StR|Sangreal> well all is fine, just this package cannot be installed via aptitude
<StR|Sangreal> cuz it contacts a third party apparently and the files dont seem to be there
<StR|Sangreal> except that aptitude works i have just dl.ed xfce so its ok
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<StR|Sangreal> i mean the microsoft truetype core fonts
<StR|Sangreal> and i dont know how to get them :/
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: I think there is a package for the corefonts
<StR|Sangreal> there is one called msttcorefonts present in kubuntu-restricted-extras ... however as i said i cant download it from aptitude and dont know any other source or substitute
<DaSkreech> packages.ubuntu.com
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts             same error?
<StR|Sangreal> yes
<StR|Sangreal> why doesnt it want to upgrade my kernel although it finds out that there is a newer release available
<StR|Sangreal> ?
<StR|Sangreal> Nasledovné balíky sa ponechajú v súčasnej verzii:
<StR|Sangreal>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<StR|Sangreal>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<DaSkreech> maybe you have a network error?
<StR|Sangreal> == these packages are intentilnally left on the previous version
<StR|Sangreal> ==why?
<StR|Sangreal> well i can install all other things as i said
<glencarbonil> dual boot grub question. 40gb win xp wants default . 20 gb ubuntu 8.04 wants to be able to remove this drive and still boot wp.
<glencarbonil> xp
<DaSkreech> glencarbonil: What wants?
<mefisto__> just what I was thinking
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Maybe they are pinned in aptitude?
<StR|Sangreal> no clue
<StR|Sangreal> but the same is for apt and adept
<glencarbonil> dascreech I want to be able to remove my 20 gb disk with ubuntu on it and still boot the 40gb xp disk
<StR|Sangreal> now you mean those not updated packages?
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<DaSkreech> glencarbonil: Do you have a XP CD?
<mefisto__> glencarbonil: remove permanently? or you want to be able to remove and reconnect the ubuntu disk?
<DaSkreech> glencarbonil: Where is Grub? is it on the 40 or the 20 ?
<glencarbonil> now grub is on a grub boot cd that is the only way i can boot ubuntu now
<glencarbonil> i fdisk /mbr 40 gig so it boots xp fine
<DaSkreech> Oh then just take out the ubuntu drive everything shoudl still work
<glencarbonil> yes its good like that
<StR|Sangreal> same error no route to host and then font files are not regisered
<glencarbonil> i was trying to install grub on the windows disk
<mefisto__> glencarbonil: put grub on the xp disk
<glencarbonil> how
<mefisto__> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<glencarbonil> ok thanks
<mefisto__> glencarbonil: you might need to create a /boot partition on the xp disk
<Andrew``> hey all
<Andrew``> does anyone here use an Ipod on Kubuntu?
<mefisto__> glencarbonil: another option is to use windows to choose what to boot. not sure exactly how to do that, but I've seen howtos
<StR|Sangreal> how can i please upgrade to:
<StR|Sangreal> -kernel .28
<StR|Sangreal> -kde 4.2
<StR|Sangreal> -OOo 3.01 slovak (i have currently 2.4)
<StR|Sangreal> -amarok 2
<StR|Sangreal> since i dont get it with the regular system upgrade or distro upgrade
<reanimation> hello kubuntu
<abadr_> hey, thanks guys, the links you gave me fixed my audio problems. I now have sound again...
<Cybio> StR|Sangreal: install Jaunty :-)
<StR|Sangreal> what is jaunty?
<StR|Sangreal> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: kde 4.2: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Cybio> StR|Sangreal: the next kubuntu which comes out probably in April
<abadr_> am I the only one who hates these code names? hardy, edgy, jaunty, ....
<StR|Sangreal> aha... i have no lust to reinstall my system again and fix zillions of bugs as i have to do now
<StR|Sangreal> is there a simple explanation how they invent them?
<StR|Sangreal> ok i will reboot and wonder what happens... thanks for help so far
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: .28 is probably not going to be there for Ibex KDE 4.2 is in the topic OOo 3.o is from openoffice.org's repo Amraok 2 is called amarok-kde4 I think
<DaSkreech> abadr_: call them 8.10 9.10 then
<StR|Sangreal> package amarok-kde4 doesnt exist
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: openoffice 3: add this to /etc/apt/sources.list : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main   and update/upgrade
<StR|Sangreal> why are the names of distros as they are?
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: for amarok 2: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/adamspain/ubuntu intrepid main
<DaSkreech> argh
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: because the dictator says so
<StR|Sangreal> i am sorry i just have no mention of that in my adept
<mefisto__> abadr_: I like those names, but don't like "intrepid"
<Cybio> StR|Sangreal: maybe you can try to install packages from a terminal instead of using adept.
<DaSkreech> Mention of what?
<abadr_> I actually don't mind the names themselves, it's just that the regular users forgets which name is which version. I do all the time. these names may have a place in the development community but not ‪in the public
<mefisto__> abadr_: they're alphabetically ordered. it's easy isn't it?
<DaSkreech> Debian's code names are much harder to sequence
<Cybio> DaSkreech: Not if you just use Sid :-)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Cybio> SId will always be Sid
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu doesn't have a Sid
<Cybio> Ubuntu was made of Sid
<DaSkreech> Was
<Cybio> I think there is still a close connection between the 2
<DaSkreech> There is
<DaSkreech> But Ubuntu is no longer Sid and there is no Sid repo for ubuntu
<Cybio> There is no Sid repo because Ubuntu is Sid including some Ubuntu packages + some eyecandy
<StR|Sangreal> dont see any improvements with graphics...
<mefisto__> StR|Sangreal: improvements after what?
<DaSkreech> Cybio: yes but there is no place to get "the new stuff" you are either in release which is heavily locked down or in +1 which mostly locked down
<maco> um...anyone ever see kmail just start scrolling down through their inbox, refusing to scroll back up when you tell it to with the mouse, and making some stuff disappear as it goes through?
<mefisto__> maco: key stuck on your keyboard?
<Cybio> DaSkreech: ... True the release phylosophy from (k)Ubuntu is totally different then how it goes in Debian. I had Sid running for a long time and ones in a while just needed to do a dist-upgrade to get a load of new stuff ... In Kubuntu i need to re-install a complete new distribution
<DaSkreech> Cybio: Well you can just dist-upgrade to the new distro
<Cybio> DaSkreech: i have tried that 2 times ... both without succes: got a lot of bugs
<wrinkliez> is there a way you can get facebook chat working in knoqueror?
<wrinkliez> somehow? -_-
<willdemon2> Hello
<DaSkreech> wrinkliez: Webkit kpart?
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<willdemon2> what would the ubuntu equal be of limewire?
<wrinkliez> DaSkreech: ill try that, thanks
<DaSkreech> !limewire
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<willdemon2> kubuntu newbe
<willdemon2> I c said the blind man
<willdemon2> thank you
<willdemon2> noted! : )
<DaSkreech> Welcome to Kubuntu
<willdemon2> thank you all. GN
<DaSkreech> Night
<Cybio> night :-)
<mefisto__> I'm looking for ctrl+left/right arrow to jump to prev/next word in keyboard settings. anyone know where it is?
<DaSkreech> Which app?
<mefisto__> in systemsettings. used to be a global shortcut in hardy, can't find it in kde4 settings
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: eg, it worked in konversation, text editors, konsole
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: oh that's ctrl+,. now
<DaSkreech> Don't know why that changed but that's what it is for everything now
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: doesn't work for me. in konversation, it switches tabs. kate, nothing. konsole, nothing
<DaSkreech> konversation isn't KDE4
<DaSkreech> Kate seems to use alt+Back and forward
<StR|Sangreal> Daskreech, it doesnt seem like your hint with graphic *garbage* fixing has worked
<lister> hi
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Sorry :( I tried
<StR|Sangreal> pls whats the name of package so that i can check if i really have it installed or not
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: very weird. I accidentally did ctrl-alt-backspace while looking for key shortcuts that do what I want, now everything responds to ctrl+left/right arrow as I am used to
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: strange
<mefisto__> can I save a kde session from terminal?
<DaSkreech> sure
<mefisto__> how do I save a kde session from terminal?
<DaSkreech> ksmserver I should think
<mefisto__> dbus-send --dest=org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer org.kde.KSMServerInterface.saveCurrentSession  (to be specific)
<DaSkreech> :-D
<sille> can anyone tell me how one would play movie fiels (avi) with subtitle file.  is there a particular player that is intended formovie+subtitles?
<noren> hello all, i have a unique problem
<mefisto__> sille: kaffeine does subtitles. mplayer does. probably vlc too
<noren> yestarday i upgraded my kde to kde4.2 and then amarok to amarok 2, now i dont have any sound in any media players but the amarok is running fine , any advice pleassse
<sille> mefisto__: so how do i open these files to play movie+subtitle.  do i just start the movie and subtitle automatic?
<timj> hello, im using kubuntu 3.5.10 and am unable to hear sound in headphones
<mefisto__> sille: not sure exactly. never done it before myself. but kaffeine has a subtitles submenu in the player menu. maybe if the subtitles file is in the same dir it will autoload?
<timj> also kmix application does not come up
<timj> i think there is a problem with sound in general
<timj> any way to fix this ?
<sille> mefisto__: will mess with it some more... thx
<noren> is there any howto to fix this problem
<mefisto__> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mefisto__> ignore what ubottu says about ARTS if you're using kde 4
<timj> ok
<timj> When i run aplay -l, it says no soundcard found...is it that Kubuntu is not recognizing my soundcard ?..any modules to install for that ?
<abraham> hi
<abraham> someone can help me?
<abraham> alguien me puede ayudar?
<abraham> please
<DaSkreech> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> abraham: What's the issue?
<abraham> i have to now how to instal smeting
<abraham> im newbie
<DaSkreech> timj: what's sudo lshw -C Audio say ?
<DaSkreech> abraham: sudo apt-get install <programname>
<abraham> ok
<abraham> let me try
<dim3dro1> hi all
<dim3dro1> can anyone help me with wvdial?
<mefisto__> timj: replace Audio with Multimedia if you get nothing
<dim3dro1> I have 3g pcmcia modem Option 3.6 GT Max
<abraham> & were i execute that command?
<abraham> sudo apt-get install
<dim3dro1> here's my wvdial.conf:
<dim3dro1> [Dialer Defaults]
<dim3dro1> Init1 = ATZ
<dim3dro1> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
<dim3dro1> Modem Type = USB Modem
<dim3dro1> ISDN = 0
<dim3dro1> Phone = *99#
<dim3dro1> Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0
<DaSkreech> abraham: sudo apt-get install then a program
<dim3dro1> Username = ;
<dim3dro1> Password = ;
<dim3dro1> Baud = 9600
<dim3dro1> [Dialer utel]
<dim3dro1> Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","3g.utel.ua"
<mefisto__> !paste | dim3dro1
<ubottu> dim3dro1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> abraham: like sudo apt-get install firefox
<timj> mefisto__: lshw -C Audio, showed nothing , so i used lshw -C Multimedia,a nd then i get : *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<timj>        description: Audio device
<timj>        product: 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<timj>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<timj>        physical id: 1b
<timj>        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<timj>        version: 02
<timj>        width: 64 bits       clock: 33MHz       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list      configuration: latency=0
<abraham> ok but were i execute that
<mefisto__> oh no
<DaSkreech> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussi01> !pastebin | timj
<ubottu> timj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> abraham: What are you trying to install?
<abraham> firefox
<timj> ubottu : ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dim3dro1> my wvdial.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/119571/
<DaSkreech> abraham: sudo apt-get install firefox
<abraham> ok let me try
<dim3dro1> here's output from my console: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/119573/
<timj> ok ..the output i got for lshw -C Multimedia is http://paste.ubuntu.com/119574/
<dim3dro1> here's part of my syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/119575/
<abraham> DaScrech: do you speack spanish?
<timj> does it mean i have Intel soundcard, and i now need to install some drivers to make it work ?
<mefisto__> timj: does cat /proc/asound/modules  show anything? if not, look at the link from ubottu about intel HDA sound  ^^
<DaSkreech> !es | abraham
<ubottu> abraham: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mefisto__> timj: actually, look at that link either way
<timj> mefisto__; alright
<abraham> tnkz :)
<timj> mefisto__: sorry, im kinda new to irc, so by channel topic do u mean https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ ?
<DaSkreech> timj: They mean what you see when you type /topic
<mefisto__> !intelhda | timj
<ubottu> timj: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<timj> ubottu : k, thanks, ill check that out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<doktoreas> how can I hide attachement window in kmail?
<jinnn> I have problem upgrading kde to 4.2
<jinnn> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<jinnn>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<jinnn> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<jinnn> now Konqueror cannot even open a webpage
<DaSkreech> install kdeworkspace-bin first
<timj> thanks everyone , sound is working now :)
<mefisto__> good work timj
<timj> mefisto__: thank you :)
<abraham> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<hanseld> Hello to all of you.
<abraham> "es
<abraham> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hanseld> I have a problem with KDE 4.2 release on my Ubuntu 8.10 installation.
<ActionParsnip1> hanseld: ask away
<hanseld> I have some links/docs on my Desktop (Desktop folder).
<hanseld> If I right-click on such an icon to get the properties of that item I could see that KDE tell me about an error (I think it was a SIGKILL event) and then restart the Desktop display.
<hanseld> I would not be logged out. But the complete Desktop display area is blanked out and displayed again.
<hanseld> I can recreate this problem each time (even after reboot of the whole Ubuntu).
<ActionParsnip1> hanseld: are you fully updated?
<hanseld> Yes. I am using the kubuntu-experimental repository in addition to the official repos. Each time I got notification about new updates I will install them.
<ActionParsnip1> hanseld: the experimental repos may be causing the issue
<hanseld> Is there a plan/date when KDE 4.2 will be provided by the stable repos (i.e. not experimental)?
<hanseld> for ubuntu 8.10...
<ActionParsnip1> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<mefisto__> hanseld: jaunty 9.04, in 2009, 04 (April)
<hanseld> Right. Am I right that KDE 4.2 release will be available for 8.10 as non-experimental? At the moment KDE 4.1.4 is available in the non-experimental repository.
<Tm_T> hanseld: well be in backports
<Tm_T> s/well/will/
<hanseld> Tm_T, you mean the backports I can enable in the Software Sources dialog. Right?
<Tm_T> hanseld: yes
<Tm_T> hanseld: it's not there yet, but will be when ready
<hanseld> Tm_T, great.
<SuperHouse> How would I get the larger text to 'save' in Konsole ?
<SuperHouse> instead of me having to do it each time
<hanseld> Thank you, Tm_T and ActionParsnip1.
<ActionParsnip1> hanseld: after the error, try reading dmesg | tail
<SuperHouse> (enlarge it)
<Tm_T> SuperHouse: save the session
<Tm_T> SuperHouse: save/edit
<SuperHouse> Tm_T: how
<Tm_T> SuperHouse: menu: Settings -> Edit current profile
<hanseld> ActionParsnip1, good idea. Thanks for this. I will do it and come back if there are interesting information.
<hanseld> CU then.
<hanseld> bye.
<ActionParsnip1> simple question for you guys, If I use the minimal ISO, Can I so a server install?
<SuperHouse> Tm_T: I don't see that
<SuperHouse> Tm_T: never mind, "save as default" got it
<SuperHouse> How would I uninstall the gnome desktop after not liking ubuntu-desktop ?
<ActionParsnip1> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<smTdust> anyone comfortable with madwifi drivers?
<ActionParsnip1> Is there any difference in the Ubuntu Server kernel to the desktop kernel?
<SuperHouse> Oh yeah, and like Gnome, is it possible for the screen saver to start when you lock the computer?
<ActionParsnip1> SuperHouse: why not just turn off the monitor?
<ActionParsnip1> SuperHouse: electricitysaver > screensaver
<SuperHouse> ActionParsnip1: require effort
<ActionParsnip1> hardly
<SuperHouse> plus the screen is still displaye
<SuperHouse> d
<SuperHouse> if turned on
<mefisto__> ubottu's links and info are getting kinda outdated
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_> hi, any one has problem upgrading to kde 4.2?
<ActionParsnip1> none here
<ubuntu_> I did a fresh install of kubuntu and followed the guide of the site to upgrade and I got broken pipe
<matt1_> after yesterdays update (intrepid) i can no longer log in on any users, had to create a new user
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu_: you could try reinstalling the package
<ubuntu_> I did try apt-get -f install to fix
<ubuntu_> that also failed
<ActionParsnip1> matt1_: try dropping to recovery root console and chowning the folders for their relative user, and grant 755 chmod for each also
<ashishnaicker> hello room
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | ash
<ubottu> ash: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | ashishnaicker
<ubottu> ashishnaicker: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ashishnaicker> hi
<matt1_> ActionParsnip1: cheers - I'll give that a go
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: can you pastebin the error when you apt-get upgrade ?
<ashishnaicker> i am having a problem with opera
<ubuntu_> mefisto__: no, I am reinstalling at this moment
<ubuntu_> mefisto__:  here is exatly what I did
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: ok
<ubuntu_> added the repo and the key then apt-get update and upgrade
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: then you gave up and reinstalled everything?
<SuperHouse> Netsplit : irc.freenode.net go BOOOOOOOOOOOM from bartol.freenode.net 341 BOOOOOMers in all the splits i have seen.
<ubuntu_> opensuse is the only distro shipping kde 4.2 right now.
<ubuntu_> mefisto__: yes :(
<ubuntu_> mefisto__:  not only that, after that error, I can't even open a webpage
<ubuntu_> I lost windows border etc
<SuperHouse> my god this is taking forever to remove ubuntu's stuff
<SuperHouse> there it goes
<SuperMetal> How would I set something to auto start , such as in gnome there is 'sessions' (spelling)
<SuperMetal> where I was able to put in /usr/bin/pidgin
<mefisto__> SuperMetal: systemsettings > advanced > autostart
<SuperMetal> I'm not seeing autostart there
<mefisto__> SuperMetal: do you have intrepid?
<SuperMetal> mefisto__: no
<mefisto__> so what do you have installed?
<mefisto__> SuperMetal: if you're not sure: lsb_release -a
<SuperMetal> mefisto__: Hardy
<SuperMetal> 8.04.02
<SuperMetal> uh 2
<SuperMetal> not that that matters
<mefisto__> SuperMetal: don't know if it's installed by default in hardy, but sudo apt-get install kcontrol-autostart
<mefisto__> SuperMetal: once it's installed, start Kcontrol and find "autostart manager" or just type "kcmshell autostart"
<SuperMetal> ok, now for some strange reason I have no sound in pidin
<SuperMetal> after I removed all of the ubuntu-desktop packages
<mefisto__> SuperMetal: pidgin uses some of what you removed. just reinstall pidgin to make sure you have all its dependencies
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: sudo apt-get --reinstall install pidgin
<ActionParsnip1> !startup | SuperMetal
<ubottu> SuperMetal: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<||arifaX> hi is someone using gmailfs? Works allright here but cannot list any files in the mountpoint. is this by design or do I something wrong?
<SuperMetal> ActionParsnip1: still didn't give me sound
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: do sounds work in other apps/
<SuperMetal> ActionParsnip1: yes
<SuperMetal> XMMS works fine, Virtualbox, etc
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: in the prefs where you select sounds for pidgin, do the previews work?
<SuperMetal> no
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: if you browse where those files are held, can you play them yourself?
<SuperMetal> ActionParsnip1: how do I know where they are at
<ActionParsnip1> tools menu on main window   is mute all sounds selected?
<ActionParsnip1> its at the bottom
 * ActionParsnip1 plays a drumroll
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: and then if you go to the sounds tab, is mute sounds selected there
<SuperMetal> no, as I said when I click "preview" they don't play
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: if you change the sound method from automatic to whatever system you use this may help
<SuperMetal> I have it on ALSA
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: are any mute check boxes selected
<mefisto__> SuperMetal: did you restart pidgin after reinstalling it?
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: try it on automatic, just to test
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: and what mefisto__ said
<SuperMetal> none of the sounds work, and all say (default)
<SuperMetal> yes
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: did you check the mute things, alsa is a good choice, i find pulse to be a bit twitchy
<SuperMetal> ActionParsnip1: there is no mutes
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: cool
<ActionParsnip1> ok, if you set the sound to one of the songs on your system, does it play ok?
<ActionParsnip1> like some random mp3
<SuperMetal> no
<SuperMetal> it doesn't play
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-602508.html
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: you could try closing pidgin completely and renaming ~/.purple then relaunching to get a stock profile for pidgin
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: you will have to reset up your accounts but its a good test, you can rename back if you gain nothing but you will have further knowledge
<SuperMetal> still no sounds
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: did you rename the folder to test?
<SuperMetal> Yes
<mefisto__> SuperMetal: installing mplayer (especially if you had it installed before) might magically make things work. it's happened to me
<SuperMetal> smplayer is already the newest version
<SuperMetal> aplay %s works
<SuperMetal> for a command
<SuperMetal> I guess that's good enough
<glow_wolf> How do i view my pc hardware in 8.10 i cant find any thing in help
<SuperMetal> I guess I can rename .goattypurple back to .purple
<mefisto__> glow_wolf: what do you want? a gui with hardware info?
<glow_wolf> Yes
<glow_wolf> like in 8.4
<mefisto__> glow_wolf: sudo apt-get install kinfocenter
<mefisto__> glow_wolf: then find kinfocenter in the menu
<SuperMetal> oh yeah, what's a burning program ?
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: yes, you can rename back after removing the new one and closing pidgin completely
<SuperMetal> while I'm at it
<glow_wolf> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: I always have a rollback clause
<mefisto__> SuperMetal: k3b
<mefisto__> SuperMetal: so you got sounds working in pidgin?
<cuznt> my bandwidth will not set in linuxdcpp
<SuperMetal> mefisto__: yes, with aplay %s
<cuznt> my port for it is open. as others can get my files and fast. but i can not get theirs, NOR can i control my b/w
<ujsdsjfn> name jwozniak
<jose> hello
<jose> can you help me?
<jose> i am trying to...
<jussi01> jose: do tell what your trying to do... then we can tell you if we can help...
<keldrona> hello guys... can't burn audio cds from .mp3s files with k3b. any idea?
<mefisto__> keldrona: install libk3b3-extracodecs
<ActionParsnip1> keldrona: konqueror cd rip cds too
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip1: keldrona wants to make audiocds from mp3s
<mefisto__> that konqueror feature is wonderful, btw :)
<keldrona> yes, when I'm listening to Dragonforce
<ActionParsnip1> haha top genius is dragonforce
<keldrona> mefisto__ thanks, now it works! I can enjoy Dragonforce in my car
 * mefisto__ looks up dragonforce...
<mefisto__> ah, video game metal
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: pretty much, its fast and complex
<keldrona> mefisto__ it's a power metal band from England
 * ActionParsnip1 like meshuggah :D
<keldrona> See you guys it's time for my daily Finnish lesson
<reanimation> hey i am new here
<reanimation> can anybody tell me what is kubuntu ?
<reanimation> #ubuntu -in
<bazhang> reanimation, its an OS
<reanimation> which type of os
<ActionParsnip1> that looked fun
<SuperMetal> so is there anyway to run the screen saver when the screen is locked?
<SuperMetal> Or perhaps to run the screensaver
<DreadKnight> SuperMetal: you can do that with kde4.2 at least
<ActionParsnip1> SuperMetal: look in systemsettings, see what the screensaver says it can do
<DreadKnight> SuperMetal: systemsettings/desktop/screensaver
<DreadKnight> SuperMetal: and you have a checkbox for locking down there
<SuperMetal> DreadKnight: Correct, however I don't see a way to make it in to a short cut to run the screen saver
<SuperMetal> such as ctrl + alt + l
<SuperMetal> to lock the screen
<DreadKnight> hmm
<DreadKnight> i think i understand what you want
<SuperMetal> yes, I want it to function like gnome
<SuperMetal> and bring up the screen saver when locked
<DreadKnight> good suggestion
<mefisto__> can't you lock the screen from the menu?
<mefisto__> locking it should bring up whatever screensaver you have set
<mefisto__> ctrl-alt-L works too. am I missing something?
<alexandre> hey
<jose> hello
<SuperMetal> i see the problem
<SuperMetal> the screen saver actually isn't working
<SuperMetal> there, i changed to another one and it works
<jose> supermetal are you talking to me?
<mefisto__> is that a de niro impression?
<ActionParsnip1> hhehe
<ActionParsnip1> is he talking italian?
<ActionParsnip1> and waiting :D:D
<Dr_willis> No Hoblo.
<Dr_willis> thats weird.. I enter a item to serach for in the little search box at the top right of firefox and i get some error dialog box.
<Dr_willis> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<Dr_willis> not sure if its a google issue.. or firefox issue.
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: let me websearch
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212465
<Dr_willis> yea the searches work after i get rid of the dialog box
<Dr_willis> does it on google and yahoo
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1011825
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: did firefox just get upgraded?
<Dr_willis> Not sure.. i did some updates last night
<ActionParsnip1> I created a new profile, navigated to Mycroft search engine project: http://mycroft.mozdev.org/, added Google-US search, and copied google-us.xml to the search plugins folder of the broken profile.
<mefisto__> stop firefox, make sure it's not still running, then start it again
<shadeslayer> hi i just ran an update and kosole gave me a error,ill paste in  a sec
<mefisto__> sudo killall firefox
<Dr_willis> i think the download window was counting as firefox being 'open' :)
<ActionParsnip1> haaha classic
<Dr_willis> and it was on another desktop
<ActionParsnip1> is there a 64bit tar.bz2 on the mozilla site for firefox, i'm trying to get rid all this gnome fluff it insists on bringing along
<darksmoke> hey guys is there something like cmake-gui for normal configure scripts ?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119655/
<shadeslayer> any idea if the update is messed up and i should run it again??
<afeijo> I'm trying to compact a current folder (no recursive) with tar, what would be the proper command? tar -c newfile . ?
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: its fine
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip1: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=517749&sid=87a7d6d385a9da72e250edeb70fe4007
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: mine does something like that but i ignore it, you could websearch one of them to see what causes it
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> should i re run the update??
<ActionParsnip1> ty mefisto__
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: you can but you are already updated
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> thanks
<drostie> open question: how would I get an application (specifically knetworkmanager) to start right after login?
<ActionParsnip1> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<drostie> ActionParsnip1: thanks. I'll try the autostart method.
<ActionParsnip1> drostie: i use the symlink method, or a script in the same folder
<mefisto__> I wish I could stop knetworkmanager from starting on every login
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: uninstall it
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: i think its garbage
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip1: heh, funny that never occurred to me
<ActionParsnip1> another root logger oner, great :(
<altrortla> #openoffice
<mefisto__> apt thinks knetworkmanager is not installed
<drostie> ActionParsnip1: thank you so much! works like a dream. ^_^
<ActionParsnip1> drostie: np bro
<altrortla> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: dpkg -l | grep manager
<ActionParsnip1> !find networkmanager
<ubottu> Found: knetworkmanager
<mefisto__> the package was network-manager-kde
<mefisto__> thanks ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> mefisto__: np bro
<numan> i am having problem with sound
<Tm_T> !sound | numan
<ubottu> numan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mefisto__> what ever happened to konqueror's browser identification icon?
<ockonal_> mefisto_: ?
<mefisto__> ockonal_: in hardy, there is a button you can put on the toolbar, like user agent switcher. it's still in konqueror's settings, but no toolbar button as far as I can tell
<DJ_Synergy> hello again ... refly
<KORBEN_x64> hi
<DJ_Synergy> my konqueror connects to ftp but NOT to http
<DJ_Synergy> kopete works fine ... as you can see, koversation works fine ...
<DJ_Synergy> but konqueror will not connect http-protocol
<DJ_Synergy> please help me ...
<Tm_T> DJ_Synergy: how this "http not working" is tested?
<DJ_Synergy> so .. as you can see, Konversation connects to irc ...
<DJ_Synergy> kopete connects to icq, aol, yahoo, ...
<DJ_Synergy> konqueror connects to my ftp-server as well
<DJ_Synergy> but ... if i want to open http://www.google.de  .. i got a error-message
<Tm_T> DJ_Synergy: try www.google.com
<Tm_T> DJ_Synergy: or others
<DJ_Synergy> dowsn't work
<Tm_T> DJ_Synergy: then, if still fails, try ping www.google.com
<DJ_Synergy> tried many pages ... but no connection
<DJ_Synergy> ok .. moment
<mefisto__> DJ_Synergy: just konqueror, or any browser?
<DJ_Synergy> 64bytes
<DJ_Synergy> 64bytes
<DJ_Synergy> ping works
<DJ_Synergy> i only got konqueror at the moment
<Tm_T> DJ_Synergy: what is the final line when you ctrl+c ping?
<DJ_Synergy> i'm using an UMTS-Connection with an HUAWEI-3G-Modem
<DJ_Synergy> maybe that's a problem?
<bindaas> hellos,some how every thing has started to appear super small in kubutu intrepid,how can i go back to default setting
<DJ_Synergy> nobody here with an idea, what the problem is ???
<Dr_willis> You mean to say your resolution of the screen has gotten 'higher' thus making everything else  show up 'smaller' ? bindaas ?
<bindaas> Dr_Willis : yes
<DJ_Synergy> so i am not an linux-newbie ... but an ubuntu-newbie :) ... and i don't know, why the konqueror is connecting my FTP ... but no http-sites
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<KORBEN_x64> i am using an UMTS 3G Huawei modem right now and it works fine
<bindaas> DJ_Synergy: firewall may be blocking http port
<Dr_willis> Users can select their own resolutiion i recall from the controlpanel stuff
<bindaas> Dr_Willis : thanks for the pointer
<DJ_Synergy> yeah korben .. it works fine for me too ... but konqueror connects to ftp but not to http ...
<DJ_Synergy> connected with KPPP ???
<KORBEN_x64> network-manager
<KORBEN_x64> not KPPP
<DJ_Synergy> hmm .. maybe that's the point ???
<KORBEN_x64> maybe
 * Dr_willis is confused
<DJ_Synergy> hmm ...
<DJ_Synergy> i will stard the network-manager
<KORBEN_x64> i don't know... newbie with ubuntu too ;)
<DJ_Synergy> ^^
<KORBEN_x64> but, try to install firefox from terminal with apt and see what happens ;)
<DJ_Synergy> how have you configured the meodem with network-manager ???
<KORBEN_x64> "New broadband connection/and fill the settings from your provider" :)
<DJ_Synergy> hehehe wich verison of ubuntu do you have ???
<DJ_Synergy> xDDD
<KORBEN_x64> intrepid
<DJ_Synergy> i'v got kubunto 7.04   ^
<KORBEN_x64> woops
<DJ_Synergy> there is no such thing ^^
<KORBEN_x64> i suggest you to move to intrepid :P
<DJ_Synergy> ok .. i should do ^
<KORBEN_x64> 8.10 is my first ubuntu system so i don't know where you can configure your connection in 7.04
<DJ_Synergy> can intrepid be installed from usb ???
<KORBEN_x64> but, try my former suggestion... try to install firefox manually with apt, and check if it works right :)
<Dr_willis> DJ_Synergy,  with the unetbootin tool. ive made usb-installable thumbdrives for all the ubuntu releases.. and many other distros
<ockonal_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879212
<ockonal_> DJ_Synergy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879212
<ockonal_> KORBEN_x64: what connection?
<DJ_Synergy> ok thx ... i will change to intrepid now ^
<ockonal_> ^_^
<DJ_Synergy> korben ... with "sudo apt-get install firefox" ... adept will not find any package
<KORBEN_x64> ockonal: a broadband umts-3g one... it seems he has something misconfigured and can't utilize http protocol with konqueror
<KORBEN_x64> Synergy: first of all you should do a "sudo apt-get update"
<DJ_Synergy> i've done
<KORBEN_x64> mmh...
<KORBEN_x64> interesting... :P
<DJ_Synergy> updated the list ... some servers does not answer but thats ok, right
<KORBEN_x64> try with Iceweasel
<DJ_Synergy> apt-get install iceweasel ???
<KORBEN_x64> yep
<Dr_willis> !find iceweasle
<ubottu> Package/file iceweasle does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> !find iceweasel
<ubottu> Found: iceweasel-scrapbook, iceweasel-vimperator
<Dr_willis> :)
<DJ_Synergy> don't find the package
<KORBEN_x64> ubottu: he's utilizing 7.04, not intrepid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJ_Synergy> and i also tried with wine now ... don't find package
<ActionParsnip1> !info kazehakase
<ubottu> kazehakase (source: kazehakase): GTK+-base web browser that allows pluggable rendering engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-2.1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 652 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<KORBEN_x64> it's estrange... they should be available... check your apt sources list
<KORBEN_x64> strange
<KORBEN_x64> not Estrange
<KORBEN_x64> :P
<DJ_Synergy> ok .. so i've done a new update of list ...
<ActionParsnip1> DJ_Synergy: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<DJ_Synergy> trying iceweasel now
<mefisto__> um, is 7.04 still supported?
<ActionParsnip1> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<KORBEN_x64> i don't think so, mefisto :)
<Tm_T> is not
<ActionParsnip1> 7.04 dead
<afeijo> how can I use wget to download just *.png files in any folders in a http?]
<DJ_Synergy> hmm .. i think i will update to intrepid
<shadeslayer> hehe
<KORBEN_x64> wise decission ;)
<DJ_Synergy> i will just forget this holy crap with this connection ^
<DJ_Synergy> it taked hopurs to set up the connection with kppp
<DJ_Synergy> xDD
<KORBEN_x64> it's seamless with intrepid
<KORBEN_x64> :)
<DJ_Synergy> ok .. download intrepid now ... with my notebook ^
<KORBEN_x64> i only had some issues with the sound card in my desktop computer... but it worked out of the box with my laptop :P
<Bauldrick> i still can't login to MY account after upgrdae yesterday - i have to console login and then issue startx, how can i fix that?
<KORBEN_x64> your session manager is working? XDM or KDM or GDM
<drostie> afeijo: type [man wget] into a konsole.
<Dr_willis> that is logging into your account :)    just not using kdm/gdm/xdm to login,.
<Dr_willis> try a 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start' and see if any error messages show up from the console.
<mefisto__> just noticed mouse scrolling works in man pages now
<Bauldrick> its only my user that doesn't, i created another that works and the other user that was on there works also
<afeijo> drostie: I am reading the manual, quite long, cant find it
<Dr_willis> Bauldrick,  so you mean to say that KDM starts, but this One user can not login via KDM ?
<Bauldrick> Dr_willis: yes, thats it
<KORBEN_x64> afeijo: http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/html_node/Recursive-Retrieval-Options.html
<Kryczek> Hi! I think I just found a "packaging-related issue" while trying to install KDE 4.2 on Intrepid:
<Kryczek> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Kryczek>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin
<Bauldrick> Dr_willis: after yesterdays update my hdd went to 100% (which has something to do with this im sure) but it should only be about 30 % full
<mefisto__> Bauldrick: is your home dir, especially .kde, owned by you?
<Bauldrick> mefisto__: i have since chown it and chmod 755
<afeijo> KORBEN_x64: thanks, so its no possible what I want.
<noren> ahh about to complete my update to kde4.2
<KORBEN_x64> i don't know... try with curl, i think it has similar capabilities
<mefisto__> Kryczek: can you install kdebase-workspace-bin first?
<Kryczek> ah... i tried apt-get remove'ing the 4.1.4 package first
<drostie> afeijo: well, if you can get directory listings, you might be able to parse it through something that's regex-aware and then back into wget. But wget doesn't have regex-aware recursion.
<drostie> afeijo: (or at least, that's what I can find from a cursory reading of the man page.)
<afeijo> found! -A.png
<afeijo> thanks mates
<drostie> heh, or that. never mind. ^_^
<afeijo> a friend is doing nice 3d images to my online rpg game ;) I used wget to download jsut the images and .divx
<Bauldrick> I get some errors in xserver-errors - are these relevent ... http://pastebin.com/me55c557
<Dr_willis> wget '*.png'  - i thought worked... :)
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Dr_willis> Oy Oy Oy!
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> oy yo oy
<BluesKaj> ahoy
<noren> my amarok2 gets hanged aaaat 75 percent of the collection building... what can i do to rectify tht
<drostie> noren: figure out what file it's hanging on? (if it's one particular file.)
<noren> how can  i check tht
<mefisto__> noren: I had that problem (a long time ago). it was a filename with unusual characters. renaming the file fixed it
<mefisto__> noren: is your music collection from a windows disk?
<c0p3rn1c> khelpcenter is not working on ubuntu even not when I install the kde-desktop, this bug exists for olmost 2 years now : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/118466
<c0p3rn1c> is there any way in fixing this ?
<noren> no all my music files are on /home partition,, if checking the file name...whats the standard
<khalidmian> can someone help me with thi error message?
<khalidmian> Reading package lists... Done
<khalidmian> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<Tm_T> khalidmian: its only a warning, you can safely ignore it
<khalidmian> ty
<c0p3rn1c> hi ActionParsnip1, how are you ? :)
<khalidmian> any clue how one can upgrade to kottrent 3.2 via sudo command?
<c0p3rn1c> where do you get the time to help so many people ActionParsnip1? I wish I could do the same...
<ActionParsnip1> c0p3rn1c: my job has a tonne of dead time so i ocupy myself here
<c0p3rn1c> nice!
<c0p3rn1c> ActionParsnip1: what kind of job do you have?
<noren> wwell is there any other way round to create the collection inn amarok2
<ActionParsnip1> c0p3rn1c: i babsit sql/citrix servers overnight and do a few backups
<Tm_T> !ot | c0p3rn1c
<ubottu> c0p3rn1c: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<c0p3rn1c> Tm_T: will do :)
<ActionParsnip1> pm if you want duder
<c0p3rn1c> is there also a channel to talk about kubuntu bugs?
<BluesKaj> trying to install kubuntu 8.10 on wife's vista pc using wubi (I don't feel like fooling around with the vista bootloader problems ) , buty her processor is 64 bit and the graphics driver available for that platform is terrible , so i'm trying to find a way to install 32 bit using wubi.  I've read some suggestions to like  "pass --32bit " when installing it , but I don't recall such an option. Her Vista is a factory installed 32 bit version.
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: what video card is it?
<BluesKaj> its the on nvidia GeForce 6150 nforce 430, ActionParsnip1
<BluesKaj> onboard
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: i have that card, its cool
<KORBEN_x64> BluesKaj:
<KORBEN_x64> Can I force Wubi to download and install a 32 bit version of Ubuntu?
<KORBEN_x64> Yes, either pre-download the appropriate 32 bit ISO manually and place it in the same folder as Wubi.exe or start Wubi with the "--32bit" argument.
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: is it an Asus Pundit?
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: its supported by the 177 driver in intrepid :D
<khalidmian> hi i have the following issue SystemError: E:Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist), E:The list of sources could not be re
<khalidmian> how can i edit sources.list via terminal
<KORBEN_x64> sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
 * genii makes a pot of coffee
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip1 , what wubi folder , there's only the application install icon
<shadeslayer_> BluesKaj: maybe he means C:\Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: yes you install wubi like a windows app then you will have linux, i never mentioned a folder)
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: the card is supported in intrepid by the nvidia-glx-177 driver (which you said was weird)
<BluesKaj> KORBEN_x64  what wubi folder , there's only the application install icon ?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip1 , it won't install on 64 bit
<BluesKaj> the graphics drivers
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: which drivers do yu have, you dont install any explicitly, you do it via apt / synaptic / aptitude
<BluesKaj> I used the restricted driver app recommended driver , used apt for the 177 but it won't install on a 64 bit platform
<BluesKaj> hence the 32 bit query
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: it should install the 64bit video driver from the 64bit repos
<khalidmian> any help on this error? CMake Error: The source directory "/home/khalidmian/Desktop/ktorrent-3.2/build" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<ActionParsnip1> BluesKaj: im not the best guy to ask, ive never used wubi. I think its a godawful idea
<BluesKaj> I'm not asking about the nvidia driver as such ActionParsnip1, because the 64 bit one doesn't work or won't install ..I think a 32 bit install will work since the Vista install is 32 bit
<ActionParsnip1> im unsure how wubi handles that sort of thing
<ActionParsnip1> if the vista is 32bit, i would install 32bit linux
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip1 , exactly , that's why I asked the question in the first place :)
<c0p3rn1c> imho wubi can handle 64 bit, because you just mount a ntfs directory and install your full ubuntu there
<ActionParsnip1> i think it should die just like the live gentoo cd
<khalidmian> hi any help on cmake issue
<mefisto__> khalidmian: does CMakeLists.txt exist in that directory?
<khalidmian> mefisto__: let me check
<antonio__> ciao
<genii> Hm
<kuaera> genii! \o/
<genii> Hi kuaera
<kuaera> genii: Good morning. I needed to share some random joy after getting internet back up on my laptop. Knetworkmanager no longer acts on encrypted wireless networks [Jaunty] :(
 * genii hands out the celebratory coffee and cookies
<ActionParsnip1> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<genii> ActionParsnip1: :)
<Dr_willis> !tea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tea
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: tea > coffee
<shadeslayer_> :D
<Dr_willis> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<genii> Dr_willis: The bot's beverage knowledge seems to be limited to coffee
<shadeslayer_> lol
<genii> Oh, and beer
<kuaera> genii: Instant karma \o/
<shadeslayer_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<shadeslayer_> :P
 * khalidmian gives up on trying to install ktorrent-3.2
<mefisto__> khalidmian: have you seen this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KTorrent?content=26353   look at the post at the bottom. I don't know if I would trust that repo though
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: i had it, its faster but doesnt like web interface
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip1: just trying to compile it but cant seem to at all
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: there are some packages about. Let me see if i can relocate
<AndySpain> hi!
<AndySpain> how can i have kubuntu auto-mount my ntfs partition on /dev/sda1?
<ActionParsnip1> AndySpain: /dev/sda1 IS the partition, you mount it to a folder
<AndySpain> yes i know
<AndySpain> there it is
<AndySpain> and i want it mounted to /mnt/sda1
<AndySpain> but automatically at each startup
<Dr_willis> then you make a proper entry in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip1> AndySpain: add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<gothpaw> interestingly, whenever I try to change the screen resolution Kubuntu freezes up on me and I am able to do nothing except restart the computer with the reboot button on the front of my tower. Any ideas as to why this would be happening???
<AndySpain> so i don't have to do sudo mount  every time
<Dr_willis> AndySpain,  you got it.
<Dr_willis> !fstab
<AndySpain> what entry?
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_willis> fstab is documented all over the place :)
<AndySpain> Thank you ActionParsnip! and Dr_willis
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip1: i got deb file for ktorrent
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: theres ktorrent data which you'll need too
<AndySpain> one stupid question: is there a key combination to change between tabs in konqueror ? ctrl+tab doesn't work
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip1: when installing ktorrent3.2 deb file i get dependecy not satisfiable:amarok-nightly-qt
<Dr_willis> sounds like it wants some up tio date amarok also
<Cruster> hi there, I created a service menu and put it in ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus, but it doesn't show in right click. What I've done wrong?
<gothpaw> does anyone know why when I try to change the screen resolution Kubuntu just locks up on me leaving me able to do nothing at all?
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip1: when installing ktorrent3.2 deb file i get dependecy not satisfiable:amarok-nightly-qt
<khalidmian> any clue?
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: you need the neon repos adding
<ActionParsnip1> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<Dr_willis> heh that prokect mauy have up to date ktorrent :)
<Cruster> anyone about service menus?
<Dr_willis> never used them sorry
<Dr_willis> I would check for tyos in the path/name/executable bits..
<gothpaw> anyone for my screen res issue?
<Dr_willis> and google for examples of service menus
<Cruster> Dr_willis: this menu is based on a simple one I found on the net...anyway thanks
<Dr_willis> the whole 'custome menu' feautre of gnome and kde - both get overlooked.
<ockonal_> ))))))))))))
<gothpaw> what options do I have for changing the screen resolution?
<Dr_willis> edit the xorg.conf and set the res there - is one way
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: hopefully that one works. This KRandRTray keeps freezing the system everytime I do it that way
<Dr_willis> krandtray uses the xrand features of the xserver. that may have changed with the latest x server changes.. or your video drivers
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: figured as much, but whatever way works is good for me as I can't see half the stuff on the screen, lol
<ofv> hi. mouse interaction with the taskbar is slow (after a click kubuntu needs approx 30 seconds to react)
<ofv> keyboard is fine though.
<ofv> i'm using kde 4.2 on 8.10
<ofv> mouse works fine with other apps (including kde apps)
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: I'm looking for "DisplaySize"  to set the resolution correct? Been a while since I edited this file, a long long while....\
<Laeborg> hello
<Dr_willis> gothpaw,  ive not had to edit it in ages.. with my LCD montiors and dvi conector. X always gets my res right.
<Laeborg> im pretty new to kubuntu, but im just in love with this OS :D
<Dr_willis> gothpaw,  you are using a lcd monitor? DVI conector? KVM switch? VGA monitor? or what exactly?
<Laeborg> but i have a little problem with my gfx, intel media accelerator x3100, when i run a glxgears, i only have a avarage FPS on 200
<Laeborg> and i can't get openGL to work.
<kuaera> Uh? glxgears kinda requires OpenGL
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: LCD, no dvi (however I could change it to a dvi cable)
<Laeborg> well i have installed steam via PlayOnLinux (wine) and there i can only use software mode, not openGL
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: should I try switching the cable before I change the screen res. right now I swear this is 640x480 as I can't see half the stuff on the screen, lol ... was hoping for at least 1280x1024 or higher
<khalidmian> can one uninstall amarok nightly?
<kuaera> khalidmian: Yes.
<Dr_willis> if you canuse DVI -- then USE DVI.. :) end of story on that bit..
<kuaera> Laeborg: I'm uncertain what to tell you, aside from the fact that Intel acceleration support is very iffy
<Dr_willis> Ive had that 'dvi vs vga' argument befor with some guuys at work.. DVI works so much better.
<khalidmian> kuaera: how do i uninstall amarok-nightly
<Dr_willis> apt-get remove whatever
<Dr_willis> same as ya installed it. :)
<sy> hello
<Dr_willis> Mello
<sy> why nobody an
<Dr_willis> Hmm?
<sy> je parle français
<genii> sy: Best to just ask whatever support question you have in English. Or travel to french support by:  /join #kubuntu-fr
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: DVI is possible. My monitor has a built in switch to go between 2 PC's. The DVI is on the other machine, but I can swap them around easy enough
<sy> hello
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: is there anything I need to change to move it to DVI, or could it be as simple as just changing the cable?
<sy> iam looking woman
<khalidmian> Dr_willis: was able to run ktorrent 3,2 deb file but version says im still on 3.12
<sy> i want go out with you
<Dr_willis> gothpaw,  with dvi when you restart the X server it 'should' in theory get the proper info.   It may be that 'switching btween 2 pc's" that is goofing things up
<genii> sy: This is not the channel to find a date in.
<zipper_> how to install webcam on kubuntu
<Dr_willis>  theres lots of Hot babes in #linux :)
<sy> i don't know
<Dr_willis> zipper_,  i just plug mine in and it works :)
<gothpaw> sy: this is NOT a dating channel --- ce n'est pas un canal datant
<Dr_willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sy> je suis fatigue
<pedro__> ajuda
<pedro__> ajuda com linpopup....
<gothpaw> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sy> tu e une femme ou pas
<pedro__> alguem??
<zipper_> yes ubuntu  destop cudnot find but kubuntu find it
<Suiko> moin dudes
<pedro__> :(
<Suiko> does anybody know a solution for the netgear sc101 nas and linux?
<sy> i know
<pedro__> nick
<Dr_willis> the desktop shouldent matter.. since its ther kernel drivers that get loaded  are the same.. it may be the app you are using needs to be configured to see the camera. test it with 'cheese' perhaps?
<pedro__> !kick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick
<genii> sy: Cet endroit est pour l'aide avec Kubuntu. Si vous avez besoin du support technique, faites la demande en anglais. Si vous essayez d'avoir une vie sociale svp allez ailleurs.
<Suiko> you know, i need a how to...for dummys
<Suiko> anybody else, how to mount a netgear sc101 nas
<Dr_willis> is it working as a samba fileserver?
<Suiko> nope
<Dr_willis> for my ximeta ndas i had to compile a special module.. no idea on that netgear one.
<Dr_willis> other nas i got - works as a samba server, or ftp server
<Suiko> i asked some engineers on the last CeBit, but they didnt knew an answer
<gothpaw> well off I go to try the DVI....
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: thanks for the help, cross your fingers, lol... gonna try switching the cables now
<Dr_willis> when in doubt check the docs I guess.. then again. if the enguineers dont even know.. i wonder how anything even sees that nas. :)
<Suiko> but i can ping it....
<Dr_willis>  If it was hooked to a windows box.. how does it 'share' the drives?
<Dr_willis> nmap it. see what services its running. :) if any
<Suiko> nmap?
<Suiko> sorry, i am a newby
<genii> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.62-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1031 kB, installed size 3644 kB
<genii> Suiko: Basically a network prober
<Suiko> how do i use it?
<Suiko> nmap --help didnt help me at all ^^
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: well something still isn't right as now it is telling me that 800x600 is the highest it will go, which I know to be wrong
<sy> je cherche une femmmmme
<sy> comment ca va
<Dr_willis> gothpaw,  you did install the proper vidoe card drivers for whatver card you have?
<sy> to change the permission
<sy> whta hapen
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: I haven't changed anything since the install (just installed this about 3 hours ago) so I am kind of assuming Kubuntu installed the proper drivers
<sy> je cherche une femme
<Dr_willis> gothpaw,  bad assumtion
<Dr_willis> gothpaw,  what is your video card?
<sy> whta video card
<gothpaw> Nvidia 6600LE I do believe
<Dr_willis> Then you need to install the 'nvidia' drivers
<sy> yes
<Dr_willis> my systems dont have the proper res. untill either untill i install that driver.
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: can you point me to a doc about how to do that please
<Dr_willis> gothpaw,  theres  shoudl be a 'restricted-driver' hardware-driver icon in the menus :)
<Dr_willis> or read at
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> or 'kdesudo jockey-kde' and install them
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: thanks, you've been much help. I do appreciate it
<Dr_willis> there should of been a popup item when ya first startted that mentioned the drivers I recall :)
<gothpaw> Dr_willis: there was and still is, but when I tried to run it, it failed
<gothpaw> just sat there at 0% downloading for over 1 hour
<sy> i have a problem with my linux
<sy> it doesn't work
<sy> the sound
<gothpaw> sy: cant help you if you dont provide proper info on what the problem is
<Suiko> interesting scan results
<sy> i cain't hear the sound
<Suiko> i used nmap now on it and the results are kind of interesting
<sy> what i have to do?
<fosco__> sy, open the mixer and check the sound volumes, make sure they are not zero or silenced
<sy> nobody answer me
<sy> ok i will try thak you
<sy> i have another problem, i can't install the software
<sy> i odn't know why,
<fosco__> sy, use the package manager
<fosco__> sudo apt-get install program
<fosco__> that should work
<sy> ok thank you
<Suiko> sy: you know a way to get sc101 run on linux?
<sy> when i do, sudo apt get install, the name of the software or what
<Dr_willis> heh...
<fosco__> sy, for example to install firefox: sudo apt-get install firefox
<devil> hi
<Suiko> hey sy
<Suiko> simply use aptitude
<Suiko> its the install manager for the system
<Dr_willis> http://www.netgear.com/PopUps/RelatedDocument.aspx?DocumentDownloaded=enUS_DS_SC101_25Apr07%20pdf&DocumentDownloadedSrc=/upload/product/sc101/enus_ds_sc101_25apr07.pdf&hasSfID=False&itemID={FB98BFCE-553C-441C-A8BE-D37FA0AFAC7F}&documentTitle=Data%20Sheet
<Dr_willis> sc101 manual :)
<sy> thank you, i would like to know, how to install the ubuntub in your compter
<Suiko> even for linux`?
<fosco__> sy, what?
<Dr_willis> If the thing is using the normal 'smb' protocall - you access it as you would any other samba server
<Suiko> well, its the data sheet
<Dr_willis> Yep. they are lacking in any actual manual
<Dr_willis> i was researching netgear routers earlier today and noticed that they didene have  much for manuals.
<Dr_willis> javascript:;
<Dr_willis> joy - their manual download seems to be a javascript link
<Dr_willis> their active product tour isent very active :)
<Dr_willis> http://syndicate.sellpoint.net/Netgear__Inc_/10742/2051-GJ2L6N-20-player-T1_MP/MPPlayer/MPPlayer.html?Master=Self&PlayerTitle=&ShoppingCart=http%3A%2F%2Fsyndicate.sellpoint.net%2FNetgear__Inc_%2F10742%2F__buybutton__.html&LVerify=Syn-9IOYGH-10769&Width=536&Height=525&ParentUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.netgear.com%2FProducts%2FStorage%2FNetworkStorage%2FSC101.aspx%3Fdetail%3DSystem%2BRequirements#
<Dr_willis> has a link to the manual at the right side
<Suiko> it isnt available
<Dr_willis> it is. :) its just slow.
<Suiko> nope, its writen there
<Dr_willis> 1. First, Install a hard disk, and connect the Storage Central SC101 to your network.
<Dr_willis> 2. Next, Install the Storage Central SC101 software.
<Dr_willis> Looks like it uses special software
<Dr_willis> so linux support may not exist
<Suiko> jup
<Suiko> there is a project by googlecode
<Suiko> but i dont know how to handle it
<Dr_willis> Then  looks like you have been asking a question that you allready have the answer for.
<Dr_willis> sad the thing couldent just work as a nfs server.. that would be nice
<sy> thank you, i must go to now see next time.
<Suiko> very sad
<Suiko> ut listall didnt list anything at all
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<ajfahmi> hello guys
<ajfahmi> k3b didnt detect my drive ?
<ajfahmi> how can i fix that ?
<Dr_willis> there used to be a k3b setup menu item/command.. in the k3b menus i recall...
<Dr_willis> or check what your optical drive is really called. and doublt check the /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd (or other links) are pointing to..
<Dr_willis>  ls -l /dev/dvd
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2009-02-17 21:32 /dev/dvd -> scd0
<Dr_willis> my 'dvd' is actially /dev/sdc0  - i could tell k3b to use /dev/sdc0 instead of /dev/dvd if i wanted tio
<ajfahmi> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2009-02-17 21:32 /dev/dvd -> scd0
<ajfahmi> Dr_willis how do i do that ?/
<Dr_willis> so chkeck k3b settings be sure its access ing /dev/dvd i guess..
<Dr_willis> run k3b from a terminal also. and look for any error messages
<Dr_willis> when i do that i see a lot of lines like ..............
<Dr_willis> (K3bDevice::Device) /dev/scd0: init()
<Dr_willis> (K3bDevice::Device) /dev/scd0 feature: CD Mastering
<Dr_willis> shows its using /dev/sdc0 :)
<Dr_willis> K3b  menus --> Settings -> configure k3b shows devices it sees also
<mefisto__> and there's an "add device" button
<ajfahmi> Dr_willis it seems becouse im a normal user
<ajfahmi> how can i switch to anotehr user from terminal ?
<Dr_willis> sudo commane can do that
<Dr_willis> your initial user should be able to burn disks.. but  others may need to be in a specific group
<ajfahmi> Dr_willis yes im not on initial user
<draik_> Every time I run an app, Kubuntu freezes and forces me to restart it. How can I check the cause?
<Dr_willis> there seems to be a cdrom group. but not sure if thats the issue or not ajfahmi
<draik_> Also, it seems that doing 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' will freeze too when done in Yakuake.
<kuaera> draik_: Actually, I do that string precisely in yakuake all the time
<draik_> kuaera: That's actually the full command, but I use the alias
<draik_> I created the alias 'dg'
<kuaera> I see
<draik_> Point being that I can't run an app
<draik_> Yakuake is there at startup
<kuaera> Hrm. That's really bizarre.
<draik_> Yup. I can't run Firefox because it will freeze after a minute of usage.
<kuaera> htop?
<Dr_willis> try a differnt window maanger as a test... like openbox.
<draik_> htop doesn't show anything. I tried that earlier.
<Dr_willis>  could be a kde issue i guess.. hard to prove whats going on.
<kuaera> htop doesn't crash, though?
<draik_> Nope
<kuaera> So that's not "every app", just GUI apps
<kuaera> Dr_willis has a point.
<kuaera> openbox --replace
<draik_> Yesterday, however, when I ran 'dg', it would not let me run the install of the packages held back.
<kuaera> [Granted, I use openbox all the time and have a remarkably stable Jaunty install]
<draik_> Something about a lock on /?/var/something. Sorry, I can't recall the location.
<Dr_willis> does openbox support --replace? :)
<Dr_willis> ive never nioticed that
<kuaera> Yes.
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> twm --replace
<Dr_willis> :
<draik_> I'm booting up right now
<draik_> I'm at the login window
<draik_> CTRL+ALT+F1?
<kuaera> I've been a *box fan ever since I started using Blackbox for Windows ~6 years ago >_>;
<aaroncampbell> I have a problem when trying to restart my machine.  I seems that it will no longer boot.  It has a similar problem a lot, where it tries to boot from (0,0) instead of (1,0) whenever a new kernel is installed.  I just edit that from grub and it usually boots fine.
<kuaera> Maybe even 7-8 years. I forget.
<draik_> How do I go about getting openbox?
<kuaera> 'sudo apt-get install openbox' from the terminal should do the trick
<Dr_willis> amazing how simple linux can be. :)
<draik_> Last time, it froze on    (Reading database...
<draik_> Seems to have completed this time
<draik_> This is through TTY1
<aaroncampbell> This time however, it said it got tired of waiting on the root drive and asked if it had the right root drive and asked if the wait time was set properly.  It said it was waiting on /dev/disk/by-uuid/96.... and it dropped me to a shell
<aaroncampbell> I looked and that uuid maps to sda1 which is the right drive.  What can I do?
<draik_> I'm back at my prompt
<draik_> How do I get openbox to start now?
<Dr_willis> kdm menu - sessions menu item
<draik_> Sessions are Default, KDE (previous) and Failsafe
<Dr_willis> restart the KDM service
<aaroncampbell> Weird, after pressing the reset on my system a few times, it happened every time.  Then after all that looking around at the promt, I typed "exit" and it booted fine.
<Dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<draik_> Thanks
<Dr_willis> aaroncampbell,  u You might want to be backing up any imporntant data.. :)
<Dr_willis> aaroncampbell,  last i had issues that weird.. the hd was dieing a slow death.
<Dr_willis>  Then again its always good idea to have backups
<draik_> What the deuce? Now it's in French
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> French? :) Non!
<draik_> Benvingut
<draik_> Nom d'usuari
<draik_> Contrasenya
<kuaera> Mm, Nom.
<Dr_willis> Tocco Grande!
<Dr_willis> Oh wrong place..
<aaroncampbell> Dr_willis: The data's on a RAID 5 with 5-500GB drives, so if one fails I can replace it (have a spare sitting right here)
<Paddy_EIRE> Does ubuntu have QT4.5 packages?
<kuaera> It's lunchtime :(
<Dr_willis> "Qiche"
<Dr_willis> :)
<draik_> Oh well, I can deal with French
<kuaera> Paddy_EIRE: Not yet.
<Paddy_EIRE> ah ok
<draik_> Going into Openbox now
<kuaera> Paddy_EIRE: Mostly because Qt4.5 hasn't be released yet...
<kuaera> *been
<draik_> I think it may have frozen after providing my password. Nothing is happening.
<aaroncampbell> But the diagnostics show they're fine, and the RAID is hardware and should perform decently even without one drive (as it has before when I've lost one)
<Paddy_EIRE> kuaera hehe... silly me
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<draik_> Yep, froze. HDD light no longer flickering.
<kuaera> Though, speak of the devil
<kuaera> I'm compiling Qt4.5 right now :O
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> the thought had crossed my mind
<kuaera> It's not too challenging to compile it, really.
<Paddy_EIRE> ./configure && make && make install
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<kuaera> Pretty much.
<Paddy_EIRE> I will read a little more on it
<Paddy_EIRE> thanks though :)
<kuaera> Except I do ./configure -no-exceptions -no-qt3support -nomake demos -nomake examples
<draik_> I like to add   && echo SUCCESS!    at the end just to make sure it all finished nicely.
<Paddy_EIRE> draik_: good thinking
<draik_> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> kuaera where do I actually download it?
<draik_> Seems that the login fails to boot me into the system
<ubuntu_> hello
<kuaera> Paddy_EIRE: Uh. I usually get it from the qt-snapshot git repo
<Genesist> What's news? :)
<draik_> GUI login is just there, not going anywhere.
<draik_> I go to TTY1 and I'm able to do some work there.
<kuaera> draik_: startx from the terminal?
<draik_> remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<draik_> rm /tmp/.X0-lock         ?
<kuaera> Might want to kill kdm and any X sessions first
<draik_> How so?
<kuaera> (I'm kinda grasping at straws here, so)
<kuaera> sudo killall kdm
<kuaera> sudo killall X
<draik_> sudo killall is aliased 'die'
<draik_> :)
<draik_> kdm: no process killed
<draik_> X: no process killed
<kuaera> Odd.
<kuaera> And there's still a lockfile in place? I guess you could forcefully remove it and then try startx
<draik_> Openbox or Openbox Session?
<kuaera> Uhm. Context?
<draik_> Session type
<kuaera> Openbox, I guess.
<draik_> KDE    KDE/Openbox  Openbox   Openbox Session
<draik_> Those are my options
<kuaera> Openbox
<draik_> OK
<draik_> I do that, but then nothing happens
<draik_> The login prompt goes away and I'm just left with the background
<kuaera> Right click on the desktop.
<kuaera> If it's Openbox, you'll get a simplistic menu
<fosco__> draik_, right clic on the wallpaper
<draik_> Ah
<draik_> OK
<draik_> I have something there.
<fosco__> you'll see the openbox menu
<draik_> Yup
<fosco__> that IS openbox
<fosco__> :)
<draik_> I was expecting to see my own wallpaper
<fosco__> execute obconf to set the wallpaper, theme and more
<kuaera> draik_: Your wallpaper was set in KDE; there's no KDE elements visible with basic Openbox, so.
<draik_> Awesome.
<draik_> I'm going to start Firefox now. Let's see what happens
<draik_> :(
<draik_> It froze
<kuaera> draik_: So...it's not the window manager or the desktop environment
<draik_> Nope, guess not.
<kuaera> I'm not quite sure how to troubleshoot past this point
<kuaera> I used to get random lockups on my laptop while in X when I had certain kernels running
<draik_> Another thing too is that my HDD is 1TB. It's only reading as ~300GB, which was the partition size when it was on my 500GB.
<fosco__> draik_, df -h will show the detected partition sizes
<draik_> Right. That's where I see it
<fosco__> the size shown there is the right size of the partition
<draik_> Hmmm
<draik_> I'll have to see a way of fixing this.
<draik_> :(
<draik_> No booting, I'm in initramfs
<Fernandooo> hi where i can get a file with soruces for apt ?
<draik_> !source-o-matic
<ubottu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<Kubuser> Hi all, I'm running kubuntu 8.10 with the kde 4.2 packages from ppa experimental. Should I be able to move panel widgets around?
<Kubuser> I have to ask because this operation so far eludes me :(
<Tm_T> Kubuser: yes, after you go to config "mode"
<Tm_T> Kubuser: click that cashew in edge of panel
<Paddy_EIRE> Kubuser: ah from git.. I may wait for release
<Paddy_EIRE> wthanks anyhow
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Kubuser> Tm_T, Ah!
<Kubuser> Tm_T, thanks :)
<Kubuser> Paddy_EIRE, yep I couldn't wait :)
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<draik_> Well, I have to go to work soon. kuaera & fosco__, thanks for your help. Now I know it's deeper than WM and I need to check on my partition, too.
<jals> i have a question about K3b and ripping cds, is there a more appropriate channel to ask in than here?
<abdulmalik> اهلا
<mefisto__> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<mefisto__> no
<DaSkreech> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<DaSkreech> jals: Here is fine. #kde will work as well
<jals> ok, i'm attempting to rip to mp3, and it basically works, but the LAME flags i set seem to be being ignored to an extent
<jals> even using -V 0 i still end up with certain songs being no better than 128kbps
<loerber> yello
<ockonal_> hi
<moot> hiya everyone
<moot> i'm tring to do a try boot
<DaSkreech> Ohh there is a #k3b channel :)
<DaSkreech> Hmm that's kinda strange it should just pass the lame optons
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Mew-Chan> i'm tring to do a trible boot
<Mew-Chan> can anyone here help?
<jals> are you having problems
<DaSkreech> Mew-Chan: Between what?
<Mew-Chan> sabayon
<Mew-Chan> kbuntu
<Mew-Chan> kubuntu*
<Mew-Chan> and vista(gotta have my games)
<DaSkreech> Install vista first then probably Kubuntu and sabayon
<DaSkreech> It will sort out the booting for you
<Mew-Chan> well i already hava vista and sabayon i just wanted to make sure i wouldn't crash my sys by trying to install kubuntu
<DaSkreech> You shouldn't as long as you have the partitions set up
<shoulah> after i install kde 4.2 i shutdown my pc the when i boot it up again asked me for passs then login to black screen with center mouse pointer how can i solve this?
<DaSkreech> shoulah: Hmm try moving out your plasma configs
<shoulah> how can i
<shoulah> ?
<DaSkreech> before you login jump to a VT and mkdir plasmabkup && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* plasmabkup
<DaSkreech> Then login
<shoulah> ok i will try
<lacitcarp> hi - how do I prevent Amarok from being loaded automatically at start-up?
<blackmoon> hi, i'm unable to load kde4 (the splash screen is locke at 3rd icon), can you help me?
<shoulah> DaSkreech: didn't helped at all
<hdxx> blackmoon, try to reset computer, worked for me
<shoulah> first no such directory plasmabkup
<shoulah> then  i remove the ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* with sudo
<DaSkreech> shoulah: The first part of hte command is mkdir plasmabkup
<DaSkreech> but fine
<DaSkreech> Works the same way
<shoulah> didn't work
<shoulah> have i reinstall the system
<shoulah> :(
<shoulah> DaSkreech: have i reinstall the system?
<DaSkreech> No I doubt it
<shoulah> :( how can i uninstall it kde 4.2
<shoulah> DaSkreech: how can i uninstall it kde 4.2
<DaSkreech> shoulah: try just mv ~/.kde ~/kdebkup
<shoulah> ok
<shoulah> with sudo
<shoulah> ?
<shoulah> DaSkreech: with sudo
<DaSkreech> No need for sudo
<DaSkreech> You own that directory
<shoulah> ok
<shoulah> DaSkreech: no way
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<shoulah> black screen with mouse pointer
<DaSkreech> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shoulah> ok
<shoulah> i will do
<BillyBunter> hi
<BillyBunter> I'm using kubuntu8.10. I have it booting into a console. when I use startx kde has no sound. anyone know how to fix it ?
<DaSkreech> Start kmix?
<mefisto__> in systemsettings>session manager, there is "applications to be excluded from sessions".  where is that info stored? how would I exclude apps from sessions in terminal?
<DaSkreech> in ~/.kde/share I would assume
<BillyBunter> DaSkreech, kmix opens without any mixer things in it. and everything complains about there being no sound device.
<BillyBunter> its as if it is locked into the first tty only
<DaSkreech> BillyBunter: sudo lshw -C Multimedia
<BillyBunter> and you need to use sudo to get any access to the sound device
<BillyBunter> 1 sec
<BillyBunter> u want all that information ?
<BillyBunter> oops
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BillyBunter> kk
<BillyBunter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119780/
<DaSkreech> !sound | BillyBunter
<ubottu> BillyBunter: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lupine_85> allo allo
<lupine_85> I'm assuming you guys know that:  files list file for package `libcaptury0' contains empty filename
<lupine_85> ?
<Dillizar> does splash screens from KDE work on GNOME
<lupine_85> it kind of breaks all updates
<BillyBunter> DaSkreech: in the system settings / sound. there is no option to start stop the sound system that i can see. not like in 3.5's kcontrol
<DaSkreech> BillyBunter: Sorry that's only KDE3
<BillyBunter> ya
<shoulah> DaSkreech: thank u sir there were some packages didn't installed
<DaSkreech> shoulah: yeah that's the only explanation. Are you ok now?
<shoulah> sudo apt-get -f install solved it
<lupine_85> ...holy crap, check out /var/lib/dpkg/info$ libcaptury0.list
<lupine_85> ...holy crap, check out /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcaptury0.list
<shoulah> yes sir
<koperton> rude
<koperton> !rude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rude
<DaSkreech> !info libcaptury0
<ubottu> libcaptury0 (source: libcaptury): Captury framework library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0+svn20070725-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 11 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Dillizar> does splash screens from KDE work on GNOME
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: Take it up in #ubuntu-devel
<DaSkreech> Dillizar: Doubtful
<shoulah> bye
<Dillizar> DaSkreech, what is the worst can happen :D
<DaSkreech> They don't show
<Dillizar> lemme try ;)
<Bugs_BunnyBR> someone here had problems with the nvidia card after the update to install kde4.2 (by the repository )  in the kubuntu 8.10 ??
<martijn81> Bugs_BunnyBR: yeah, me the nvidia driver does not work anymore
<cinex> ok
<cinex> ck-launch-session startkde complained about $DISPLAY not being set and ck-launch-session startx has the smae pronblem
<drostie> What do I do if I want to add an InputDevice to my xorg.conf, but the file has no ServerLayout section? Is there some place that lists the defaults that X uses when these sections go unspecified? (My keyboard and mouse also don't have explicit listings in xorg.conf.)
<ockonal_> drostie: try to add it
<Bugs_BunnyBR> did you got fix the problem with your nvidia card?
<Bugs_BunnyBR> martijn81:did you got fix the problem with your nvidia card?
<drostie> ockonal_: I've tried just adding a ServerLayout with only the three InputDevices for my stylus, but that hasn't worked out so well. (Instead of X starting, I get bumped to a tty console.)
<drostie> actually, what would also help just as much: where does X log its errors to? If it's failing to start, there must be some record.
<DaSkreech> in /var/log like all daemons
<drostie> Ah, it has a capital X, which was why my find wasn't finding it. ^_^;;
<DaSkreech> ^_^
<Viking667> ... oops. Wrong channel. Apologies.
<hibana> hi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hibana> what tool do you use to create a thumbnail of an image?
<hibana> !thumbnail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thumbnail
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<DaSkreech> For like putting on a website?
<DaSkreech> any image editor
<hibana> typical use in creating a quick thumbnail for social media profile picture
<Pliskin_> gwenview ?
<hibana> thumbnail should be below 4k
<Pliskin_> euh no digikam ?
<shazoor> how do i creat a folder in root
<shazoor> is there anyone
<hibana> I've not seen a feature to make an image into a thumbnail in gwenview
<genii> shazoor: Why do you feel it necessary that a folder must be made in /root ?
<shazoor> actually i want to edit a file on root and i dont have write permissions. also i want to learn it by experimenting also... can you help me please
<mefisto__> hibana: a thumbnail is just a small image, right? so all you need to do is create a small image. any image editor can do it
<DaSkreech> Pliskin_: Gwenview is an image viewr not an editro
<hibana> mefisto__: but some tools do it better than others
<DaSkreech> Shazoor: You need sudo
<mefisto__> hibana: do what? small images?
<hibana> mefisto__: the resizing of images
<Guest43719> kira
<mefisto__> hibana: if you're really concerned about the quality of an image that is less than 4k in size, I guess use gimp. but it will look the same no matter what you use
<fung> hey guys, my panel somehow became like a window titled 'Qt-subapplication.' how do i fix it?
<DaSkreech> Krtia
<DaSkreech> Krita
<DaSkreech> nor kira
<DaSkreech> Kpaint also exists
<Pliskin_> DaSkreech : Yeah I sai Digikam
<Pliskin_> said*
<mefisto__> hibana: kolorpaint will be quick and easy
<DaSkreech> Also a image manager not really an editor
<hibana> mefisto__: thanks to the guys in ubuntu-za I have found 'convert' which does exactly what I need
<DaSkreech> kolourpaint.. Thanks
<hibana> thanks
<drostie> Hee, ^_^. I can has stylus! Thanks to the people who helped me with Xorg stuff. You guys rock!
<DaSkreech> Whoot
<Lummy> Anyone know offhand the equivalent of System->Prefs->Keyboard in Kubuntu where the keyboard device can be changed?
<DaSkreech> System Settings -> Launguage I think
<mefisto__> system settings > regional & language, keyboard layout
<DaSkreech> That's it
<geiseri> hey is anyone here using intrepid with the KDE 4.2 ppa packages?  i am having problems with flash viewing youtube vids using it
<Lummy> thanks, looks like it, except I'm not seeing an expected option.  I have a logitech g15, the g15daemon is running, and according to what I've read, I should be able to select it.
<DaSkreech> In Firefox?
<geiseri> konqueror
<geiseri> funny thing is other flash sites like growcube work just fine
<iwannasave> geiseri: right click within the flash video, go to settings and increase the cache size to 1MB
<Lummy> nm, found the option I was looking for.  Thanks DaSkreech and Mefiso
<Lummy> Mefisto!
<DaSkreech> Where was it?
<geiseri> iwannasave: if i rightclick and click the settings menu nothing happens
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know youtube likes to keep it's flash realy really new which messes wit konqueror
<Lummy> You were right.  The g15daemon option I was hunting for was under "Logitech G15"...  heh
<iwannasave> geiseri: then flash plugin is not enabled for konq browser
<DaSkreech> I find if I refresh Konqueror like 7-10 times it works
<DaSkreech>  normally I just open firefox and use it for youtube then close
<geiseri> iwannasave: well i see the context menu... i just see a black screen
<DaSkreech> Yeah same for me
<geiseri> DaSkreech: well we are showing off KDE 4.2 on kubuntu this weekend
<mefisto__> I find konqueror works better with the older version 9 flash plugin
<DaSkreech> Don't use youtbe :)
<geiseri> DaSkreech: its inevitable that some cocky user will go there to prove how bad kde is :(
<iwannasave> geiseri: do u see the flash plugin within the settings of konqueror?
<drostie> Use wireshark to capture the HTTP header between your computer and youtube, and download the file directly with wget. ^_^
<zzillezz> why is the bar at the bottom of the screen not full width ? (jaunty alpha 4) ?
<geiseri> iwannasave: yes, its using the closed source one too
<geiseri> iwannasave: its strange i see a black screen, and i have more context menu options than i do with firefox
<geiseri> iwannasave: but they dont do anything, its like flash is locked up
<drostie> zzillezz: click the ying-yang icon on the left of the panel, and you should get options to resize it.
<iwannasave> geiseri: not sure .... do u have any Ad-Blocks enabled? ... I had a similar problem with Firefox when I had AD-Block enabled
<mefisto__> ying-yang :) first time I've heard it called that
<geiseri> iwannasave: hmmm let me check
<DaSkreech> geiseri: I have the same issue
<zzillezz> thanks very much drostie :-)
<geiseri> DaSkreech: on kde 4.2?
<drostie> mefisto__: I have absolutely no idea what the heck it's supposed to be. ^_^
<DaSkreech> geiseri: on all KDE4
<zzillezz> why does battery monitor starts automatically when i'm on a desktop computer ?
<geiseri> DaSkreech: well i can see flash vids on 4.1
<DaSkreech> You will update Flash and it will work for a while then youtube updates and it breaks
<geiseri> with stock intrepid
<DaSkreech> You can refresh a few times and it works
<iwannasave> geiseri: If your end goal is to download the you tube video, then use AcetoneISO2. It will not only download the youtube videos, but it has an option to convert FLV to AVI.
<DaSkreech> I dunno Youtube is a crapshoot for me
<mefisto__> drostie: I think ying-yang is supposed to be the cashew-shaped button at the far right of the panel
<zzillezz> brb, reboot
<geiseri> iwannasave: well my end goal is to show off KDE 4.2 in action...
<geiseri> iwannasave: we are exhibiting at SCALE and using KDE 4.2 with kubuntu
<drostie> mefisto__: well, I know what I was referring to by it; but I don't know what the cashew-shape is supposed to reference.
<noren> hi all, its been a long day trying to get the kde4.2 up and running.................. still not succesfull
<drostie> noren:were you trying to get it running on intrepid? or is a jaunty install failing?
<iwannasave> geiseri: Then I give up. Try with firefox. If it works, then some setting is wrong with konq browser.
<mefisto__> drostie: sorry, I didn't realise who was saying what to whom
<geiseri> iwannasave: okay, ill bother the kde devs on it... thanks for the help.
<drostie> mefisto__: 's fine. ^^;;
<noren> is there any way to reveert back to older veeersionn of kde if the update is not successfull, i had to install kubuntu frommm scratch twice til now
<mefisto__> drostie: looks like a web blob of paint to me :)
<iwannasave> geiseri: Good luck. if u find a solution post back here or put it on the web somewhere it can be searched for
<geiseri> iwannasave: i will try, but i fear its one of those stupid things fixed in trunk, but never will get backported.
<drostie> noren: depends. if your internet connection is available from the teletype consoles, you might be able to uninstall KDE 4.2 and then reinstall KDE 4.1 somehow.
<drostie> noren: but when I tried to upgrade intrepid through the experimental ppa, it just broke everything and I had to backup my data and then reinstall jaunty instead.
<noren> oh okay!! i had installed kubuntu 8.10 and then tried to upgradee it as per the instructiionn at kde.org
<fabio_> hi...many problems here. Computer inusable after dist-upgrade...someone can help me, please?
<noren> saame here drostie, i had tried to update with experimental ppa... what is this other way to do with jaunty
<DaSkreech> noren: Yes
<drostie> fabio_: what did you dist-upgrade from/to, and what, more specifically, is unusable?
<DaSkreech> noren: KDE.org? you installed from source?
<fabio_> using kubuntu, intrepid...
<drostie> noren: the jaunty alpha comes with kde 4.2 out-of-the-box.
<fabio_> actually kernel was update d to 2.6.27-12.
<drostie> DaSkreech: no, noren means the skeleton of a walkthrough on kubuntu.org.
<noren> where can i geet jaunty alpha, and noo i dont know how to install frromm soource
<drostie> (the experimental ppa is a .deb repository)
<fabio_> kde seems to start, but i have no wallpaper, no windows decorations, system setting does not work and I only can run programs using ALT F2
<KomiaPoika> hi
<DaSkreech> noren: You mean kubuntu.org or kde.org ?
<KomiaPoika> what option to put in xorg.conf so that there is NO virtual desktop larger than the resolution of the monitor?
<DaSkreech> fabio_: run plasma
<DaSkreech> fabio_: then run konsole and run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<noren> DaSkreech: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 << i followed this, but its useless i guess. it ends with some dependency error.
<fabio_> ok... but i mus exit from here
<DaSkreech> noren: do you have Koffice installed?
<zzillezz> what's the recommended solution for flash in jaunty alpha  ?
<zzillezz> alpha4 that is :)
<drostie> zzillezz: I assume it's flash-plugin-nonfree, as always.
<noren> i just finished installiing kubutu 8.10 from scratch, but awaiting some expert advice before trying to upgradde again
<DaSkreech> Flash?
<zzillezz> why not the adobe one ?
<DaSkreech> noren: Did you have koffice installed?
<DaSkreech> zzillezz: That is the adobe one
<zzillezz> the 64 bit one ?
<fabio_> hi...dist-upgrade does not upgrade all...all is up-to-date
<zzillezz> i've been using mint for too long :-)
<mefisto__> actually, adobe-flashplugin is the new package name, but flashplugin-nonfree still works (but doesn't always upgrade properly)
<noren> DaSkreech: i got only the default installed openoffice word
<zzillezz> thanks, that was the name i was looking for :-)
<DaSkreech> noren: Ok follow the instructions again and I'll help with any problems
<Guest17074> Hi people
<DaSkreech> fabio_: Hmm ok what is the situation when you login ?
<Guest17074> Any reason why firefox-3.0 depends on gnome-support which itself brings half of GNOME ?
<fabio_> well...maybe is helpful...when i loging there is the black plasmoid showing all but the KDE logo. It does not appear
<mefisto__> Guest17074: it's a gtk app
<fabio_> then the jingle, then nothing...grey wallpaper with wite balls
<fabio_> white, sorry
<Guest17074> when I install firefox from the web site, I have not those dependancies
<DaSkreech> Guest17074: Ubuntu bug take it up with #ubuntu-devel
<Guest17074> (at least I used not to have them... retrying)
<drostie> Guest17074: firefox still installs anything that it's dependent on when you grab the tarball.
<drostie> Guest17074: just without registering it as a package -- so, e.g., when you install GIMP, you'll have two copies of the GTK stuff floating around.
<DaSkreech> drostie: yes but firefox in Ubuntu relies on ubufox which relies on Gnome support which relies on all of Gnome
<fabio_> i use nvidia...maybe drivers conflicting with kernel?
<DaSkreech> It's an ubuntu bug
<DaSkreech> fabio_: Maybe I've heard people say that
<DaSkreech> you should get plasma though
<fabio_> how have I to do, DaSkrrech?
<fabio_> yes...I have something  but unusable
<drostie> DaSkreech: according to aptitude show, firefox-3.0 merely "suggests" ubufox and firefox-3.0-gnome-support, it doesn't depend on them. At least, not in jaunty -- may be different in intrepid.
<fabio_> no window devcoration, no panels, no menus
<DaSkreech> drostie: Ubuntu installs suggests by default in Ibex onwards
<Guest17074> on intrepid it wanted to call firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<DaSkreech> fabio_: can you open a konsole ?
<fabio_> yes..but I have to exit konversation
<DaSkreech> fabio_: Why ?
<DaSkreech> fabio_: You are running konversation from a console?
<Guest17074> ah you are correct, I have run a apt-cache depends, and it only "suggests" firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<fabio_> no from ALT-F2
<Guest17074> so why is it calling half of gnome ?
<mefisto__> Guest17074: it's the good half :)
<DaSkreech> fabio_: you shouldn't need to close it then
<fabio_> if i want to use a konsole I have to exit konversation, and get konsole by ALT-F2
<noren> fabio_: did u also tried updating to kde4.2 and failed ??
<Guest17074> ;-)
<DaSkreech> Just alt+f2 and go again
<fabio_> no I am using Kde4.2 fsince beta
<drostie> Guest17074: the best advice here is to just accept it. I also had that question and I decided that the extra megabytes weren't worth worrying about.
<fabio_> what have I to do in konsole, please?
<drostie> Guest17074: but there might be a way to tell aptitude to not follow the "suggests" line.
<fabio_> i can only input inside one window. Or  ALT-F2 or konversation
<Guest17074> strangely enough when now i download firefox from the web site, it requires libgnomeui-2.so (I did a strace)
<noren> in my last try, after the unsuccessful update to kde4.2 my keyboard failed, also i had to close an application to staart another
<Guest17074> I was running firefox happy and uncaring up to today...
<drostie> fabio_: switch dynamically to your teletypes. It's Ctrl-Alt-F1 to jump to one, Ctrl-Alt-F7 to return here.
<drostie> fabio_: then you can run both together, probably.
<Guest17074> I just did an apt-get update && upgrade and now I'm running into these dependancy problems... ufff
<fabio_> ok...it works. me stoopid not having thought that
<fabio_>  I am login into tty2
<DaSkreech> noren: You had to close an app to start another?
<drostie> fabio_: what does [aptitude show kdebase-plasma] show? is plasma installed?
<drostie> also, kdeplasma-addons and kdeplasma-addons-data, apparently.
<Luija> ei guys, can someone tell me how to use wifi in kubuntu? (i am talking in vista because i cant use the konqueror)
<ab> hello, i am facing a problem with one of my compaq laptop,regarding video driver
<DaSkreech> fabio_: Oh!! I know what that is. Close konversation then type in kwin&
<mefisto__> Guest17074: you could install firefox with apt-get --no-install-recommends and see what it's like
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mefisto__> Guest17074: my guess is it will look ugly without them
<drostie> Luija: intrepid or jaunty?
<DaSkreech> fabio_: you have no window manager
<noren> Daksreech: Yes because i could only interact with the topmost window onn the desktop
<DaSkreech> noren: You too?
<Luija> drostie, is intrepid
<drostie> DaSkreech: I think fabio was off in his/her teletype.
<DaSkreech> ok lets try get that sorted out
<Guest17074> wow... I installed half of gnome, and firefox still does not work
<Guest17074> up to the apt-get update && upgrade from tonight everything worked fine
<ab> is there is any one to help me regarding video driver
<noren> yes DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> fabio_: run kwin
<amgarching> what happend here on IRC? They dont let me in nether to #python nor to some other channels?
<DaSkreech> noren: Ok I can get that working
<DaSkreech> amgarching: you got banned
 * DaSkreech shrugs
<mefisto__> ab: what's the problem?
<amgarching> DaSkreech: not really. I get this though I *am* identified:  [21:51] [Channel] You need to be identified to join that channel
<fabio_> ok ...nothing seems to happen running kwin
<ab> actually i had installed the driver provided by nvedia..but after getting logged in....screen get blanck
<DaSkreech> amgarching: Ah ok
<ab> *blank
<DaSkreech> !register | amgarching Read that
<ubottu> amgarching Read that: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<DaSkreech> fabio_: run konsole
<DaSkreech> You should be able to move it around and click on the thing behind it
<fabio_> sorry for the daly...if i am in the alternative konsole and run kwin i get : cannot konnect to xserver
<DaSkreech> Woah
<DaSkreech> The alternative Konsole ?
<fabio_> no sorry the CTRL-ALT-F2
<fabio_> another thing: i cannot having system setting to work and jockey-kde tells me there are no nvidia drivers running.
<noren> test
<DaSkreech> noren: try that with a ! in front of it
<DaSkreech> fabio_: ok Hold on
<noren> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<DaSkreech> fabio_: does alt+f2 work in alt+ctrl+F7 ?
<fabio_> yes DaSkreech, but I can type into if I have another application running
<fabio_> can't type into, sorry
<DaSkreech> fabio_: do you have konversation running now?
<mefisto__> noren and fabio_: can you hold alt down and move windows that way?
<fabio_> yep
<fabio_> no, i can not move windows
<fabio_> i have konversation running
<noren> nope
<DaSkreech> fabio_: ok in alt+ctrl+F2 type in export X:0.0
<DaSkreech> fabio_: Wait
<DaSkreech> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<DaSkreech> then type kwin &
<DaSkreech> noren: you are here :)
<noren> yes
<fabio_> ok. i got [1] 8471
<DaSkreech> fabio_: Ok can you move the konversation window now?
<fabio_> no.
<DaSkreech> noren: Ok try the KDE 4.2 upgrade and I can help you fix it
<DaSkreech> fabio_: v_v
<fabio_> Da skreech...I'm sorry, thankyou for your help
<DaSkreech> How did you start konversation? With alt+f2 ?
<fabio_> yes, with alt-F2
<fabio_> no menu...
<DaSkreech> at the top?
<fabio_> nothing...
<fabio_> only the grey wallpaper you get when welcome plasmaoid loads
<DaSkreech> anyway close it and use alt+f2 to run kwin then alt+f2 again to run konversation
<fabio_> ok
<drbobb> hello, whenever i launch something that loads the cpu heavily, my wireless promptly disconnects from the AP
<drostie> If the wallpaper is gray, doesn't that mean they're stuck in kdm without a login screen?
<drbobb> (using a broadcom card with the b43 driver)
<drbobb> anyone know whether this is a driver issue, a networkmanager issue, or what?
<noren> the lassst three times i tried to upgrade to KDE4.2 i had to download almost 350MB each time... is there a way around not to downloaad so much everytime
<DaSkreech> drostie: not if alt+F2 works
<DaSkreech> noren: Don't upgrade to KDE 4.2 ?
<DaSkreech> Why did you have to do it every time?
<fabio_> hey! do you want to laugh?
<drostie> drbobb: you can probably find out more by K > Applications > System > System Logs Viewer and then loading your CO
<drostie> *CPU
<fabio_> all icons in ALT-F2 are one above the other...cannot get "run kwin"
<drbobb> oh and btw every time i try to connect to a last.fm stream w/amarok, the wifi disconnects as well
<DaSkreech> fabio_: Do you have kwin?
<noren> every time the update krashed i had to start from a scratch and fresh install of Kubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech>  what does "which kwin" say in TTY2 ?
<DaSkreech> noren: You could have just removed the repo and re grabbed packages from the normal main
<drbobb> i know about reading logs, but they're not too informative
<fabio_> it seems so. In CTRL-ALT-F2 afrter exprting the variable DISPLAY i typed kwin& and i got:
<fabio_> [1] 8471
<drostie> drbobb: (that is, loading your CPU up until it drops a connection.)
<DaSkreech> fabio_: and which kwin gives an output?
<drbobb> RX deauthentication (reason=7), like i knew what reason 7 means
<fabio_> yes
<DaSkreech> fabio_: You still can't move konversation though?
<drostie> drbobb: well, you're asking people who have absolutely no information. Even only vaguely-informative logs improves our information content infinitely.
<fabio_> "/usr/bin/kwin" segmentation fault
<drbobb> well i was hoping someone had seen that on his own system, and researched it
<DaSkreech> fabio_: Ah that's not good at all
<fabio_> i think so :-)
<DaSkreech> fabio_: sudo apt-get install kwin --reinstall
<drostie> drbobb: and you asked us as opposed to, say, google or ubuntuforums? :-P
<DaSkreech> fabio_: Ooooh wait. Do you have compositing on?
<drbobb> well had i found an answer there i wouldn't be here
<fabio_> yes...but i have launched the reinstallation...
<drbobb> (and the effect is kind of annoying as you may imagine)
<fabio_> and i has terminated...
<DaSkreech> It terminated?
<DaSkreech> with what error?
<fabio_> No all OK.
<drostie> drbobb: yeah, understandable. Is your laptop (or a very similar model number) covered by the LaptopTestingTeam at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam ?
<drostie> There may be a better driver out there for you; I dunno.
<fabio_> reinstallation worked.
<DaSkreech> fabio_: ok do you have compositing on? lets turn that off
<drbobb> (oh and sometimes the wifi refuses to reconnect until i unload & reload the driver)
<DaSkreech> The laptop testing team is defunc as far as I know
<fabio_> Ok. It's impossible for me turning compositing off. System setting does not load any window
<fabio_> there is another command?
<drbobb> DaSkreech: seems so, my model was once reported there but the most recent report i saw was ancient
<muxomor> Hallo, i got a question about psad - is it ever possible to specifyinternal mail - root@localhost, as it was by default, but error is "Could not find mail, edit /etc/psad/psad.conf at /usr/sbin/psad line 9467.
<drbobb> and basically only said installation completes correctly and all seems to work fine (my experience as well)
<muxomor> i typed two internal mails and external too, but it still doesnt want to s send me logs
<Guest92887> ok I have the solution (firefox needing half of GNOME because of dependancies), does that interest people here ?
<DaSkreech> fabio_: yes in tty run nano ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<DaSkreech> and look for the line Enabled=true under [Compositing]
<DaSkreech> Change that to false and save
<DaSkreech> Guest92887: yes
<Guest92887> first, "apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox-3.0" is cool, it avoids bringing all these dependancies in
<drbobb> (back in breezy times it did require some funky workarounds though)
<Guest92887> second, the cause of the problem was that firefox could not access to X server, it kept failing reading the socket
<DaSkreech> fabio_: yes in tty run nano ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<DaSkreech> and look for the line Enabled=true under [Compositing]
<DaSkreech> Change that to false and save
<Guest92887> closing the X session and reopening it solved the problem
<Guest92887> what puzzles me, is why doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade could cause such a problem of accessing the X server
<Guest92887> it sounds completly unrelated to me
<Laeborg> how does i unrar a .part01.rar, .part02.rar ect file?
<DaSkreech> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<drostie> drbobb: ouch. hrm. well, my aspire 5000 had a broadcom card, and I think I was running bm43 on it without a cpu-causes-connection-drops problem.
<DaSkreech> fabio_: did that?
<fabio_> sorry...everythingh gere stoppd working
<fabio_> i am just reconnected...
<DaSkreech> fabio_: Ok did you see my instructions ?
<drbobb> drostie: yes, mine is a series 5000 aspire indeed
<fabio_> tell me please DaSkreech, sorry
<DaSkreech> fabio_: yes in tty run nano ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<DaSkreech> and look for the line Enabled=true under [Compositing]
<DaSkreech> Change that to false and save
<Laeborg> ah unrar-free doesnt work, but unrar does :S
<DaSkreech> Sounds about right
<drbobb> the broadcom used to work only under ndiswrapper in the past
<Guest92887> I don't know if this solution report is helpful DaSkreech... :-(
<Guest92887> but apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox-3.0 is really cool ;-) thanks again
<drbobb> currently b43 works ok, except for the problem i mentioned
<drostie> But probably the best thing you could do is to join the channel #bcm-users and ask there.
<DaSkreech> Guest92887: Helps me. see if you can post that in the ubuntuforums. Makes it more permanent
<DaSkreech> noren: You reinstall everytime ?
<drbobb> drostie: thx i wasn't aware of that channel
<Guest92887> wow, I already posted on the forums, but never started a new thread...
<fabio_> iDaskreech. No line telling that
<fabio_> no [Compositing]
<DaSkreech> fabio_: do you have a section that says [Compositing] ?
<DaSkreech> ok
<noren> ya dis is the third  time
<DaSkreech> you probably have it off then
<fabio_> only [Plugins]
<drostie> drbobb: there's a site at http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 for the driver; I just stole the channel from there. I've no idea how active it is.
<DaSkreech> noren: Is it easier to do that than just sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ?
<DaSkreech> fabio_: Ok that's fine I think
<DaSkreech> but kwin& still segfaults?
<fabio_> how can I remove --purge all kde?
<drbobb> ok will see
<noren> will that take me to the olddeeer ver i.e kubuntu 8.10
<Laeborg> any programs to "mount" a .daa file ?
<DaSkreech> noren: it will if you remove the experimental ppa
<fabio_> no kwin does not segfaults
<DaSkreech> fabio_: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5
<drostie> Laeborg: daa2iso?
<DaSkreech> fabio_: So you can move konversation now?
<jordi_> hola
<fabio_> then for reinstall?
<jordi_> español?
<fabio_> kde4-desktop?
<fabio_> kubuntu-desktop?
<DaSkreech> fabio_: no sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fabio_> ok, da skreech . Bye bye.
<fabio_> Thankyou for your help.
<jordi_> spanish channel here?
<fabio_> I try the final weapon of dis-installing everything
<drostie> Laeborg: (I don't know if it exists for Linux, but there's a windows version that might be able to work on wine)
<drostie> !es jordi_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es jordi_
<DaSkreech> noren: so remove the experimental ppa then sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<drostie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> noren: normal 8.10
<jordi_> thanks
<jordi_> !es
<DaSkreech> escribo /join #kubuntu-es
<jordi_> ok thanks
<fabio_> I try DaSkreech. then I will you tell
<fabio_> Bye
<DaSkreech> ok
<noren> ok DaSkreech i  will keep that in mind if it fails this time again
<Laeborg> sudo poweriso extract Adobe\ Photoshop\ CS3\ v10.0\ Extended\ Incl\ Keygen.daa -od /home/laeborg/
<Laeborg> whats wrong there ?
<DaSkreech> Why do you need sudo ?
<Laeborg> else it says pemisson denied
<DaSkreech> wierd. Ok
<jordi_> no help in spanish channel :(
<Laeborg> but how does the poweriso thingy works?
 * DaSkreech shrugs
<DaSkreech> jordi_: Ask in here if you like but it's only english in here
<jordi_> ok
<drostie> Laeborg: what's wrong there is that you're using a cracked version of photoshop instead of GIMP.
<drostie> ^_^
<DaSkreech> drostie: Good point
<jordi_> Is it possible to prevent the access to the partitions of windows?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> read up on fstab
<DaSkreech> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<genii> Laeborg: Incidentally, conversation of illegal activities such as key generators, etc is not allowable in this channel.
<jordi_> I have installed kubuntu inside windows
<DaSkreech> Oh Hmm
<DaSkreech> I don't know but I think it should be the same
<jordi_> I am going to investigate
<DaSkreech> genii: on a technicallity he's asking for help on poweriso not on the warez he's using it on
<drostie> jordi: if windows is not encrypted (criptografia) somehow, then kubuntu can probably always access the windows partitions.
<genii> DaSkreech: Then he should use a different file hierarchy example
<jordi_> If I unmont the discs already is not it possible to accede to them not?
<DaSkreech> genii: yes he should have but had he done that we would be helping him still
<drostie> jordi_: even if you [umount /dev/hda1] , or something like it, someone later could always [sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/disk]. But, they need to be able to use sudo.
<DaSkreech> drostie: Yes but you can restrict who can get that access
<DaSkreech> drostie: You can only allow certain UIDs etc
<genii> Laeborg: Incidentally the error in your syntax is of putting the the -od switch in between the target and sources
<drostie> just after he leaves you help him out? ^_^ classy.
<jordi_> yes i want something as this, restrict the acces with a password, for example
<genii> drostie: Heh...to be fair I had started typing much earlier on than that :)
<drostie> :-D
<mefisto__> poweriso isn't part of kubuntu anyway, is it?
<genii> mefisto__: Correct
<drostie> mefisto__: but wikipedia says that PowerISO is distributed for Linux, so...
<jordi_> Only that could not touch anything of windows for mistake
<drostie> I mean, wrong channel, sure, but it's not like what they were saying was impossible.
<Guest92887> DaSkreech:  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101752.0
<DaSkreech> Guest92887: Nice
<Guest92887> thanks to all nice folks here ;-)
<drostie> jordi_: You should make sure that people cannot boot into your computer with a CD or USB key. You should also make sure that they cannot use the "sudo" command on your computer. Then they cannot mount your hard drive themselves.
<DaSkreech> jordi_: Well they have to have sudo access by default. Only the first user has sudo so no one will be able to get to the Windows directory except the first user
<DaSkreech> jordi_: It can't touch anything in Windows by mistake
<drostie> jordi_: then, to make the windows partition not load on bootup, comment it out (put a # symbol in front of it) in /etc/fstab, if it exists there.
<drostie> jordi_: (or remove the line completely.)
<jordi_> but i can enter to windows partitons/disc/folders and modify now
<jordi_> only i need to create another user?
<DaSkreech> jordi_: in the file /etc/fstab find the line with that path and put a # in front of it and save
<DaSkreech> You will be ok after that
<drostie> Yes. Two steps. (1) Create another user. This user does not have the rights that you have. (2) Make sure that the partition is not mounted by default. This requires editing /etc/fstab.
<drostie> The line you want to place the # symbol in front of will probably say "ntfs" (or maybe "vfat," "fat," or "fat32") in the third column.
<jordi_> i don't see any ntfs...
<drostie> jordi_: can you paste your /etc/fstab into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for us to see?
<jordi_> i put my name?
<jordi_> in poster?
<drostie> DaSkreech: you probably know more about this than I: even when you don't specify something in /etc/fstab, when you plug in e.g. a USB key, there's a pop-up window that lets you select the partition and mount from there.
<drostie> jordi_: just "jordi_" is ok. We know who you are. ^_^
<DaSkreech> That's udev
<drostie> DaSkreech: could udev be leveraged to mount a windows partition somehow?
<jordi_> done
<DaSkreech> jordi_: give us the URL here when it's finished
<DaSkreech> drostie: If it's USB
<jordi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119840/
<jordi_> ok
<drostie> jordi_: ok, you're safe. the windows partition isn't in /etc/fstab. How are you navigating through it right now?
<drostie> jordi_: did you type [sudo mount /dev/hda1] or something like that?
<jordi_> no
<jordi_> but the 2 hd ntfs appears in dolphin
<drostie> If you right-click the path and choose "Edit...", what is the total pathname? (It looks like "/media/disk" or so.)
<drostie> ("the path" means "the list of directories that tells you where in the directory scheme Dolphin is")
<jordi_> is for me?
<DaSkreech> yes
<jordi_> i don't understand sorry
<jordi_> i'm very bad in english
<jordi_> and the google translator is more bad
<jordi_> XD
<drostie> jordi_: cual es la ruta de la particion de windows?
<gbel> hey, after update my kde yesterday, the suspend (to ram and hard drive) icons are gone... Has anyone experienced this?
<jordi_> ok is in root/media with cdroms
<jordi_> i can enter as a root and change the permisions of the folder
<jordi_> is correct?
<jordi_> and put only read
<jordi_> i go to try this and come back
<drostie> ok. good luck.
<drostie> wikipedia for translating, w00t. ^_^
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<drostie> I'm serious. I know this is off-topic, but I described a platypus to a Nederlander, and they didn't believe me that such a creature existed, until I used Wikipedia to translate the word "platypus" into Nederlands.
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> in kde 4.2.0 i set the screensaver to autostart after 120 mins and no password lock. but it keeps starting after 10 mins and locks password. how can i fix this??
<DaSkreech> drostie: yes I've done that before
 * Secutor is away: Gone away for now.
<drostie> KomiaPoika: if you set it via K > System Settings > Desktop, then you might still need to change K > System Settings > Advanced > Power Management or vice versa.
<KomiaPoika> drostie: in power management, i turned off powerdevil already
<KomiaPoika> drostie: but it seems to ignore my settings
<KomiaPoika> drostie: oh wait i think i found a stray settings, the management profile
<drostie> I don't think PowerDevil makes a difference if the rest of the Power Management settings still tell it to suspend to RAM and then lock the screen on resumes.
<KomiaPoika> drostie: its a desktop pc, how can i make sure it's running the "performance" profile at all times?
<drostie> Power Management > General Settings, click "performance" for all of the four options there.
<drostie> its kinda confusing, I know ^_^
<mefisto__> or maybe disable the powerdevil service?
<mefisto__> in service manager
<KomiaPoika> drostie: thx
<drostie> give it ten minutes, see if the problem is still around. ^_^
<giarca> Is there a suicide try to upgrade kubuntu 8.10 with kde4.2 to jaunty (alpha yet if i'm right)?
<giarca> ops... *Is a suicide...
<mefisto__> suicide?
<giarca> yes mefisto__
<giarca> I mean an action that give only problem
<Luija> Srry people, but i am new to kubuntu, i just started a few minutes, how i can download and install programs like mirc to kubuntu 8.10? (i am talking from vista)
<Luija> can someone PM pls?
<giarca> Luija: I'm using Konversation (the deafult program for irc protocol of kde)
<giarca> and it work really well
<Luija> is exactly the same than Mirc?
<giarca> I think you have it installed
<giarca> not exactly the same
<giarca> it's different
<steven> hi
<steven> i kinda like this jubuntu
<steven> kubuntu
<giarca> Luija: try KVIRC
<Os3WaRp> hi i am also new :) i have somewhat figured out. how do i install Quake 4 or doom 3
<mefisto__> Luija: you can install programs from Adept Manager (it's in the menu)
<Luija> but it says something like i must be root or somethng
<szrhawaii> does anyone know how to install screenlets
<Luija> mefisto
<mefisto__> Luija: type your password
<giarca> Luija: the same of your user :)
<szrhawaii> use kdesudo
<jcalado> trying quassell
<jcalado> sweet!
<jordi_> is impossible to cahnge the permissions :(
<jordi_> i don't like it
<Luija> ei giarca, thx a lot, i am talking from konversation :D
<giarca> Luija: is different from mirc but it'a a client too :P
<Luija> yeah, but at least is something lol thx
<giarca> :)
<jordi_> is possible to uninstall the ntfs compatibility or anything this?
<burnier> Hi, I wanted to install wicd from a deb and ended up removing the plamoid network manager so now I have no internet to install wicd dependencies or installing the plasmoid back... Anyone knows a quick solution?
<coteyr> attach to ehternet
<coteyr> and run sudo dhclient
<coteyr> that will get you back on the net so you can install
<welton> hello, I am having problems with a realtek wireless card and my network-manager
<welton> someone can help?
<DaSkreech> Luija: It comes with konversation
<DaSkreech> Os3WaRp: Quake 4 and Doom 3 should have Linux installers
<JuJuBee> Anybody willing to have a look at   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220493  and tell me what you think of it for Kubuntu (linux support/compatibility).
<maco> how can i get *all* the gtk apps i use in kde to look good? pidgin and terminator are fine, but tomboy looks like crap
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: Doesn't say what wifi card it has which is normally the most annoying
<coteyr> maco; if you find out let me know.
<coteyr> maco; I was never able to figure out how to apply "all" the kde colors to gtk, and I use a dark scheme so skype, and firefox, the gtk file browser always had black and while stripes.
<maco> eh? skype's not gtk
<coteyr> maco; you sure?
<maco> yeah...i'm pretty sure skype's qt
<maco> http://www.qtsoftware.com/qt-in-use/story/app/skype
<coteyr> maco; thats even worse then
<coteyr> maco; I can't help you at all, I can even get kde all one color
<maco> heh
<maco> i think skypte is qt3 though
<maco> probably why its not matching your qt4 system
<JuJuBee> DaSkreech : Right, thanks.  I will check that.  What about the other stuff?  Video nVidia 9800M ?
<coteyr> maco; well now the enivatable question, how doe one edit the qt3 color scheme
<coteyr> JuJuBee; other then some heat issues Nvidia cards have been 100% on linux for a while.
<DaSkreech> That woks as well as the next nVidia update. Stuff like that  is just your judgement on the company's support so far
<mefisto__> maco: do you have gtk styles & fonts in systemsettings > appearance?
<coteyr> JuJuBee; but there linux drivers != their windows drivers, there are some diffrences, mostly in throtteling and cooling.
<maco> mefisto__: i have it set to use ClearlooksClassic for GTK
<DaSkreech> And sucking
<maco> mefisto__: it works fine for firefox, pidgin, gwibber, and terminator. tomboy looks like GTK 1 though
<drostie> According to Asus.com, the G71V is an Intel WiMAX/WiFi Link 5100 wireless adapter. Presumably the G71G is similar.
<JuJuBee> DaSkreech : Seems like they prob use Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN  Best I can figure.  Cant find that model number on their site... weird.
<maco> what?
<maco> you're having trouble detecting a 4965?
<DaSkreech> maco: He's trying to figure out if he will when he buys it
<maco> ah
<JuJuBee> maco, trying to figure out what wifi chipset is in and Asus G71G - X3 notebook.  Cant find that one on Asus' site.  Listed on NewEgg for $1600
<JuJuBee> But NewEgg doesn;t specify wifi chipset.
<drostie> How would I check what wireless adapter's in my computer? I can't remember where I found it last time I looked.
<drostie> I'm pretty sure it was an Intel though.
<maco> drostie: lspci
<DaSkreech> sudo lshw -C network
<drostie> thanks. JuJu: if it's an Intel 5100, that's what I have. works out of the box.
<drostie> (Well, I should specify that on the Jaunty alpha I had to start knetworkmanager manually. But in Intrepid it worked out of the box, and it was never a driver problem.)
<psyco> hey, anyone have a good dock that works with kde 4.2 and looks good?
<maggot> -INSANE-PRIEST--INSANE-PRIEST--INSAN
<maggot> I___________,.-------.,____________I Slashdot
<maggot> N______,;~'_____________'~;,_______N fucking
<maggot> S____,;____LINUX FUCKING____;,_____S sucks
<maggot> A___;___SUCKS, YOU FUCKING____;____A
<maggot> N__,'____SLASHDOT RETARDS.____',___N Rob Malda
<maggot> E_,;___GET IT INTO YOUR HEAD___;,__E is a
<maggot> -_;_;______._____l_____.______;_;__- cocksucker
<maggot> P_l_;____________l____________;_l__P
<maggot> R_l__`/~"_____~"_._"~_____"~\'__l__R Slashdot
<maco> !ops | maggot is flooding and flaming
<ubottu> maggot is flooding and flaming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<maggot> I_l__~__,-~~~^~,_l_,~^~~~-,__~__l__I fucking
<maggot> E__l___l________}:{__ (O) _l___l___E sucks
<maggot> S__l___l_ (o) _/_l_\_______!___l___S
<maggot> T__.~__(__,.--"_.^._"--.,__)__~.___T Rob Malda
<maggot> -__l_____---;'_/_l_\_`;---_____l___- is a
<maggot> -___\__._______V.^.V___((oo))./____- cocksucker
<maggot> I__O_VI_\________________ll_IV___O_I
<DaSkreech> !ops
<maggot> N_____I_lT~\___!___!___/~ll_I______N Fucking
<maggot> S_____I_l`IIII_I_I_I_IIIIll_I__o___S lameness
<maggot> A_O___I__\,III_I_I_I_III,ll_I______A filters,
<maggot> N______\___`----------'__ll/____o__N will
<maggot> E____O___\___._______.___ll________E this
<maggot> -_________\..___^____../(_l___O____- ever
<maggot> P_________/_^___^___^_/__ll\_______P fucking
<maggot> R_O______/`'-l l_l l-';__ll_l___O__R WORK?!
<maggot> I_______;_`'=l l_l l='__/ll_l______I
<maggot> E_____O_l___\l l~l l__l/_ll_l______E Your mother
<maggot> S_______l\___\ l_l l__;__ll_l__O___S was good
<maggot> T__o____l_\___ll=l l==\__ll_l______T in bed, she
<maggot> -____o__l_/\_/\l_l l__l`-ll_/______- grunts like
<maggot> -_______'-l_`;'l_l l__l__ll_____O__- an ape.
<maggot> I_O_______l__l l_l l__l__ll________I
<psyco> so yeah.....
<maggot> N____O____l__l+l_l+l__l__ll___O____N Rob Malda
<maggot> S_________l__"""_"""__l__ll________S is a
<maggot> A__O______l____o_o____l__ll____O___A cocksucker
<maggot> N_________l,;,;,;,;,;,l__ll________N
<maggot> E_____O___`lIlIlIlIlIl`__ll________E
<maco> drostie: i think knm is being replaced with plasmoid-network-manager in jaunty
<maggot> -__________llIlIlIlIll___ll_____O__- By Dessimat0r
<maggot> P__________`"""""""""`___""________P (c)2003 Trollkore
<maggot> -INSANE-PRIEST--INSANE-PRIEST--INSAN
<DaSkreech> maco: It is
<psyco> rofl copyright?
<DaSkreech> 2003 too
<maco> why don't we have a floodbot in here?
<joarc> hello folks
<DaSkreech> maco: freenode does flood mitigation itself
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<joarc> where's the best place to connect for assistance with setting up samba on kubuntu?
<joarc> hi
<maco> DaSkreech: uh. fail.
<bernier> Hi, every startup, I get an error saying akonadi cannot start for D-bus reasons and no agent found and  other things .. anyone know why?
<maco> DaSkreech: in #ubuntu there's a bot that de-voices after 3 or 4 lines
<psyco> so yeah uuhh
<psyco> anyone have a good dock that works with kde 4.2 and looks good?
<DaSkreech> maco: Ubuntu has a crazy amount of traffic
<DaSkreech> Thre are more users on that one chan than any other cahn in Freenode
<DaSkreech> And they talk a lot
<JuJuBee> DaSkreech : Called Asus, either Intel 5100 or Atheros 770 wifi chipset.  THey were not certain.  It could have either one...
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: Yeah for most laptops the wifi chipset you get is a dice roll
<JuJuBee> How do I check these for compat with linux?
<DaSkreech> One of two or three chipsets. Whichever happened to be cheapest the month they made the laptop
<DaSkreech> Research
<Xenos> Finally figured out why all my Kubuntu installs failed miserably. It didn't like my USB drives being plugged in...
<maco> JuJuBee: intel and atheros are both win on linux
<maco> JuJuBee: someone said above that they have the intel 5100 and it works out of the box. intel wifi pretty much always does. atheros, there are 2 possible drivers, so you might need to install the linux-backports-modules package, but that's it
<JuJuBee> K, sounds like this is a good one then.  Thanks for the help.
<Xenos> It doesn't mind them being plugged in now (detects fine etc), but froze installation on drive detection bit every time until I plugged them out. (The USB drives)
<jonatas> boa noite a todos
<jonatas> olha pessoal instalei linux no meu pc e ate gostei so tem um problema minha webcam nao funciona sera q alguem pode me ajudar
<maco> !pt | jonatas
<ubottu> jonatas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
#kubuntu 2009-02-19
<jonatas> ok man
<emiliano> Hola.
<emiliano> Hay alguien?
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * Secutor is back.
<Bernier> Hi, my wireless connection is working but only for like 5 min after it freezes, after that even if I disconnect/reconnect there is absolutely no way to reconnect back. Anyone know about this?
<badpc> how do you play an audio cd in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Amarok
<ubuntu_> hola?
<ubuntu_> quien anda ahi?
<mneptok> !es > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<badpc> should it start automaticly?
<mefisto__> badpc: yes, amarok should play it automatically by default
<badpc> mefisto__: hmmmm
<ubuntu_> did you know anything about the facebook in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> don play the "email" checkbox
<mefisto__> not playing badpc?
<badpc> mefisto__: no its not
<mefisto__> badpc: do you have any other players installed? kaffeine, mplayer, etc?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Facebook works in ubuntu
<ubuntu_> i dont know why not wite the email
<badpc> mefisto__: no
<cocaine> hi @all
<badpc> mefisto__:  looks cool though!
<badpc> lol
<mefisto__> badpc: did anything happen when you put the cd in? did it get detected? did amarok open?
<JuJuBee> Is it possible to install kubuntu on a headless box?
<badpc> mefisto__:  no it did notjing
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: Why wouldn't it be?
<JuJuBee> How?  I would need to ssh to it first, right?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<JuJuBee> How would I know its IP?
<mefisto__> badpc: in konqueror or dolphin, put this in the location bar    audiocd:/
<DaSkreech> That's your issue. If you make a box headless you should know stuff like that
<Jwyanze> i am a noob to kubuntu and i want to know if linux OS get viruses and if so can i have an antivirus
<DaSkreech> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<JuJuBee> DaSkreech : didn't make it headless, it is a rack mount server in my classroom at college.  Don't have extra monitor handy and ones for desktops are locked to table.  Want to flatten and install linux.
<DaSkreech> What's the point of KDE on it if it's headless?
<mefisto__> Jwyanze: you could possibly get a virus sent to you in email, that you may inadvertently pass on to someone else if you forward it. so you might want antivirus for that reason
<JuJuBee> Good point.  Touche, Score 1 pt for DaSkreech... :)
<JuJuBee> Guess LAMP is what I really want/
<JuJuBee> But still....
<Socceroos> JuJuBee: a good way to find out the IP address of the rack server is to use NMAP.
<badpc> mefisto__: ok now what
<Socceroos> sudo apt-get install nmap
<badpc> mefisto__:  it shows the cd
<drostie> There have also been Linux exploits; just not viral. Linux servers, in particular, have a bad history of getting hacked.  Usually it's because someone fails to update software regularly -- especially on servers.
<JuJuBee> Oh, Right, forgot nmap.  So, then ssh to box and how to run the text based installer?
<Socceroos> then run: nmap -sP -vvv ip.ip.ip.ip-ip
<Socceroos> JuJuBee, what OS is the server running?
<JuJuBee> Hmmm... think win server 2003
<JuJuBee> Wanna wipe it.
<Socceroos> ah
<mefisto__> drostie: fail to update intentionally? to avoid dealing with config changes or something? or just neglect/laziness?
<Socceroos> Well, whatever distro you put on it, you can just install KDE from the command line using the appropriate package manager. For Debian/Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kde      For RPM distros: sudo yum install kde
<drostie> As I understood it, it was neglect and/or obliviousness. For example, that SSH vulnerability at the beginning of 2008? Made it into the Ubuntu Server 8.04, which was LTS, so of course that was installed in the popular VPS software.
<drostie> The upgrade is not installed by default via sudo apt-get upgrade because ssh clients get cranky when you change fingerprints.
<Jwyanze> mefisto__ is there an alternative for windows media center on linux?
<mefisto__> Jwyanze: you're probably not asking the right person, but I think the answer is yes
<DaSkreech> Socceroos: There is no point to that in  a headless environement
<DaSkreech> Jwyanze: Quite a few
<Socceroos> DaSkreech: true. but if he still wants to install it then he can. Windows 2003 is even more useless on a headless environment.
<badpc> Jwyanze: try myth tv or xmbc
<k0pp> i've got a matrox graphics card and my onboard card, but when i try to boot up my kubuntu machine using the matrox card, i get to the "kubuntu splash screen"(with the progress bar while booting up), it'll get about 1/5 of the way into it, and freeze.  but when i boot with my onboard card it boots up just fine.  any advice on what to do?
<DaSkreech> Socceroos: tell me about it
<DaSkreech> Jwyanze: Or Elisa
<mefisto__> is windows media center what it sounds like? like mythtv ?
<mefisto__> ok
<badpc> yeah myth tv is pretty cool pictures videos music amd tv all in one place
<Socceroos> DaSkreech: I've found a way to get rid of my companies Microsoft addiction and move the whole office to KDE 4.2 and still run our windows only apps seamlessly: seamlessRDP - if only i'd known about it earlier!
<JuJuBee> I know how to install software via an ssh connection to a box (headless or not).  I need to know how to install linux from scratch on a headless machine.
<DaSkreech> !find elisa
<ubottu> Found: elisa, elisa-plugins-bad, elisa-plugins-good, python-elisa, elisa-plugins-ugly
<DaSkreech> !info elisa
<ubottu> elisa (source: elisa): media center solution - runtime executables. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.9-1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<DaSkreech> Jwyanze: ^^^
<badpc> mefisto__: my cd showed up when i typed audiocd:/
<drostie> k0pp: can you start it up with the Live CD and the Matrox card both in the box?
<Jwyanze> thanks
<DaSkreech> badpc: That's to rip the audio
<Socceroos> JuJuBee, to install linux from scratch on a headless machine seems pretty impossible. Unless you create some really custom Floppies that do the groundwork for you.
<k0pp> drostie, no that fails too
<DaSkreech> Not really you can do an unattended install
<drostie> k0pp: blech. What Matrox card, exactly?
<k0pp> drostie, on the card itself, i just found a little switch (phisically on the card) to "enable" vga, it was switched off, would switching i ton do anything do you think?
<JuJuBee> Can you point me towards some reading?
<Socceroos> DaSkreech: which Distro will do that for you?
<k0pp> drostie, matrox millenium pci, thats all the information i've found on it.
<DaSkreech> most
<drostie> k0pp: no, but there appears to be exactly 0 cost of trying, so you might as well try it. ^_^
<badpc> DarkriftX: so how do i get amrock to play it?
<k0pp> lol
<k0pp> thanks drostie i'll give it a try real quick.
<Socceroos> JuJuBee: google 'unattended install linux'
<Socceroos> without the quotes
<badpc> DaSkreech: so how do i get amarok to play my cd?
<DaSkreech> It doesn't play it now? what happens when you click on play CD in the menu
<Until_It_Sleeps> How do I get a new installation of Kubuntu to connect to my wireless network?
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: Intrepid or Jaunty?
<Until_It_Sleeps> um......
<Until_It_Sleeps> I have no idea...
<badpc> wow
<Until_It_Sleeps> It was installed through a LinuxMCE dvd
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> 7.04
<drostie> Okay. Is there a little gray globe-looking icon in the lower right hand corner, in the system tray?
<Until_It_Sleeps> nope
<drostie> Okay. Press Alt-F2 and type in [konsole] (without square brackets) to open a text terminal.
<badpc> DaSkreech: dont have that option has play media folder?
<Until_It_Sleeps> k
<drostie> then type in [pgrep NetworkManager] and see if it spits out a number.
<Until_It_Sleeps> nothing
<DaSkreech> badpc: Hmm hold on
<Kapiszon> I need small help
<drostie> Okay. Then type in [sudo NetworkManager] , and provide your password to start it running.
<JuJuBee> Might be easier to find a monitor... :)  Do I need Alternate cd for text installer or will server supply that option as well?
<mefisto__> badpc: well the cd is seen by kubuntu. try playing it in amarok from the menu. I think it's something like "open audio CD"
<drostie> Then press Alt-F2 again and type [knetworkmanager] to start the K Network Manager.
<Until_It_Sleeps> O_o "command not found"
<DaSkreech> badpc: engage -> Play Audio CD ?
<GWild> Hello.  I was going to use the HOWTO on the community site to update by ATI video drivers.  I'm running Kub 8.10 and the TUTE only lists instructions up to 7.10.  Can I still use this HOWTO?
<Kapiszon> I am really begginer with kubuntu pls help me with compile and ue this program it call. dsniff and patch is for this program gg sniff
<Until_It_Sleeps> :'(
<Until_It_Sleeps> drostie: still there?
<badpc> mefisto__: thats what im saying there is no cd in amarock
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: Can you type, e.g. [aptitude show network-manager] and get something meaningful out?
<maco> GWild: ati drivers are available in jocky
<Kapiszon> pls could someone hlp me with that?
<Until_It_Sleeps> State: not installed
<mefisto__> badpc: Engage menu, Play audio CD
<drostie> Good! That means aptitude exists. ^_^
<psyco> just wondering, will compiz run faster than kwin (kde 4.2)?
<Until_It_Sleeps> I also attempted to type in knetworkmanager in the terminal, and it says that it is not installed
<mefisto__> badpc: or do you have amarok 2 installed?
<drostie> Are you accessing this from a wired connection from the kubuntu PC, right now?
<GWild> maco: This is my first Kub install (me = kub noob) - what is jocky?
<Until_It_Sleeps> No, wired Ubuntu laptop
<maco> GWild: type "jocky" into the searchy thingy in the kmenu and it'll find it
<austin> Hey guys, gPodder can't find my ipod...waddui do
<maco> it'll say Hardware Drivers, i think
<mefisto__> jockey
<badpc> mefisto__:  amorock 2
<Until_It_Sleeps> and the cable isn't quite long enough to reach my PC. 9_9
<maco> oh there's an e
<Kapiszon> Laptop with Kubuntu aMD 64 8,1
<mefisto__> badpc: oh. I'm trying to find how to open a cd myself now in amarok 2 :)
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: okay, well, my first question about the pc is just what version it's running, that it doesn't have NetworkManager and knetworkmanager installed. call it personal curiosity.
<badpc> mefisto__: kk
<GWild> maco: got it thx
<GWild> mefisto__: thx
<drostie> Can you [nano /etc/apt/sources.list] and tell me what the distribution keyword is?
<austin> anyone?
<Kapiszon> badpc: could you help me with that?
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: (Entries will be listed as [deb (URL) (magicword) (repository lists, multiple words)]
<Kapiszon> what I was asking before?
<Kapiszon> Or someone else.
<GWild> maco: no propietary drivers are on the system - I don't know what that means.
<austin> no one then?
<mefisto__> badpc: apparently amarok 2 doesn't play CDs because the devs thought it wasn't important! http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php?topic=16225.0
<maco> GWild: is that system online?
<GWild> maco: Yes
<Until_It_Sleeps> drostie: Now what?
<badpc> mefisto__: lol thought thats what it was used for?
<Kapiszon> GWild could you help me?
<maco> GWild: and its not offering to get them?
<GWild> maco: correct'
<maco> GWild: *grumble* try installing xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<GWild> Kapiszon: what is your issue?
<badpc> Kapiszon: what did you need help with?
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: erm, tell me the (magicword) part of those lines? Like I said, personal curiosity.
<Until_It_Sleeps> alot of them do have the word "gutsy" in them btw
<austin> ok, well anyone know a good audio recorder/mixer for kubuntu?
<mefisto__> badpc: I think I might go back to the old amarok. I don't like the interface or the look of the new one
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: exactly what I wanted to know. ^_^
<Until_It_Sleeps> heh, ^_^
<badpc> mefisto__: cool thanks allot
<Kapiszon> I need to compile and patch program and I dont know really how to do it. I unpack it. second i use commend ./configue and I do not know what next.
<mefisto__> badpc: anyway, you could install kaffeine. I'm sure that still plays CDs
<Kapiszon> from terminal as root
<badpc> mefisto__: awsome
<GWild> maco: ADEPT search returns no hits on that (using cut/paste)
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: Okay. Gutsy is a bit old, but it can do for the next steps. *however*, an upgrade requires internet access, methinks. An alternative is to download a new live cd of Intrepid or Jaunty from kubuntu.org, and then to burn it to a CD and reinstall fresh from that.
<maco> GWild: try it this way: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<Until_It_Sleeps> Would using a flash drive to transfer files work too?
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: You *might*, however, be able to install network-manager and network-manager-kde from the install CD.
<Kapiszon> now I logged as root again
<drostie> depends. Hey, other people in the chat room: how would you download a .deb for gutsy direct from a repository to a flash drive?
<GWild> maco: hmm - 'could not find package'
<GWild> Kapiszon: That's not really sufficient information to be able to help...
<drostie> actually, that's probably not so useful, if you're missing dependencies.. hm..
<maco> GWild: bah it changed names. xorg-driver-fglrx
<GWild> maco: d/ling now
<austin> hey guys how do i set my mic?
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: Try this: put the install CD in the CD drive, then just type [sudo apt-get install network-manager], and see if it detects the package on the cdrom.
<austin> anyone know?
<Kapiszon> GWild: I will tell you what I done. I use command tar -zxvf dsniff-2.3.tar.gz and I use the same command for ggsniff-1.2.tar.gz
<Until_It_Sleeps> O_O :D
<Until_It_Sleeps> Now what?
<drostie> Is that a good O_O :D or a bad O_O :D
<drostie> ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> A good one.. :D
<mefisto__> drostie: you could download a deb direct from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<drostie> okay. let me look up the package name for gutsy's knetworkmanager.
<mefisto__> drostie: and get the depends while you're there too
<maco> drostie: that's it
<maco> i think...
<maco> or network-manager-kde
<Until_It_Sleeps> I attempted to do "sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager", and it reffered me to exactly that
<malganis85> does enyone know how i instal visual basic using wine?
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<jym> not really
<jym> malganis
<StR|Sangreal> pls i am looking for the best total commander substitute... some advice?
<Kapiszon> root@gabriel-laptop:/home/gabriel/Pulpit/dsniff-2.3#  patch -p1 <../ggsniff-1.2/ggsniff-1.2-dsniff-2.3-patch
<Kapiszon> The next patch would create the file ChangeLog.ggsniff,
<Kapiszon> which already exists!  Assume -R? [n] y
<Kapiszon> patching file ChangeLog.ggsniff
<DaSkreech> !visualbasic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visualbasic
<Kapiszon> patching file msgsnarf.8
<Kapiszon> patching file msgsnarf.c
<Kapiszon> root@gabriel-laptop:/home/gabriel/Pulpit/dsniff-2.3#
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: good. I think in newer versions it's going to start being network-manager-kde consistently.
<DaSkreech> !find basic
<ubottu> Found: basic256, bwbasic, hildon-theme-mobile-basic, libbasicplayer-java, libfreebasic (and 10 others)
<drostie> Kapiszon: please use paste.ubuntu.com for that sort of stuff. ^_^
<Kapiszon> GWild this is command from console
<Until_It_Sleeps> drostie: Now installed. :)
<StR|Sangreal> !flood | Kapiszon
<ubottu> Kapiszon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<StR|Sangreal> pls someone to advise me an equivalent for total commander?
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: [sudo NetworkManager], then [knetworkmanager]. (the latter can go in either the Alt-F2 or the konsole, but it goes better in Alt-F2. It has a lot of text output that you don't necessarily want to see.)
<GWild> maco: the module built successfully.
<drostie> Does the gray globe appear in your system tray now?
<majax> salut
<Kapiszon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119881/
<Until_It_Sleeps> drostie: There is now a grey thing in my system tray
<Xenos> Uh oh
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: right click it. Does it list "wlan0" as an accepted interface?
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: (should be the first several lines -- eth0, wlan0)
<drostie> it may have been overhauled between Gutsy and Intrepid; I don't know.
<jesus_> hola
<Until_It_Sleeps> drostie: there is no active device
<drostie> Until_It_Sleeps: I'm not sure exactly what that means. Is there a "New Connection" prompt that lets you connect to wlan0? If not, then you don't have the wireless drivers for your laptop installed yet.
<Kapiszon> GWild how to use make install?
<Kapiszon> I nedd to install this soiftware in system how to do it next?
<zer0o> hi guys, ive noticed that doin a search with skype (same parameters) come up with different results when on kubuntu or windows, basically on win it finds hundreds ppl according to the search u've done, on kubuntu it only finds a small amount of ppl and if u look for "girls" in general, only hookers... and thatz really annoying... have u noticed the same? is there something we could do to prevent "naughty results" on our searches?
<mcrandello> join #kde
<mcrandello> well crap
<mcrandello> nm me
<psyco> just wondering, will compiz run faster than kwin (kde 4.2)?
<Kapiszon> I am really begginer with lnx pls tel me how to install program xD
<Kapiszon> It is just to upack it?
<mefisto__> psyco: for me, kwin is much faster (on a very humble ati X1250 onboard video)
<mefisto__> psyco: but others say it's slow
<DaSkreech> Kapiszon: Which program?
<drostie> Kapiszon: the normal way, and the best, is to look the program up, either in a konsole or in an installer like Adept.
<Kapiszon> I need exactly need msgsnarf
<psyco> I have a radeon 9600 XD 4.1 was really slow but 4.2 is better, i have to disable desktop effects though
<Kapiszon> It is part of dsniff
<psyco> i guess compiz is worth a shot
<DaSkreech> !info dsniff
<ubottu> dsniff (source: dsniff): Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4b1+debian-17ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 114 kB, installed size 388 kB
<DaSkreech> Kapiszon: sudo apt-get install dsniff
<GWild> I need serious help - I just installed the xorg-driver-fglrx on my Kub 8.10 system and now the X server will not load. Any suggestions as to how I can regain use of the system via the command line?
<Kapiszon> ok :)
<drostie> GWild: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx?
<GWild> drostie: I'll try that
<Kapiszon> Ok I use it^^
<Kapiszon> Wha next if I want to patch ggsniff for this?
<mefisto__> GWild: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove the line          Driver   "fglrx"
<Kapiszon> I need to apply ggsniff as patch for dsniff
<DaSkreech> What's ggsniff?
<drostie> wiki says: gadu-gadu, the MSN for Poland.
<Kapiszon> Ir is patch for dsniff
<Kapiszon> Exactly
<GWild> drostie: that worked. Thank you. I obviously need to RTFM more as a Kub noob
<Kapiszon> I am nearly to feel like noob with this :(
<GWild> mefisto__: I uninstalled it - thanks. I think I'll try the howto for the proprietary and see if they work
<mefisto__> GWild: it's a common problem
<GWild> mefisto__: just another reason to run NVID w/ Linux
<mefisto__> !ati | GWild
<ubottu> GWild: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mefisto__> GWild: happens with nvidia too
<GWild> ubottu: That's the tute I'll be using
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GWild> mefisto__: Ah, didn't know that
<GWild> bottu ahahaha - I'm such a tard
<Kapiszon> GWild would you hlp me with patch ggsniff :))
<Kapiszon> on dsniff?
<guadasp> hola
<drostie> Kapiszon: is ggsniff in particular needed? or do you just need a gadu-gadu client?
<DaSkreech> Kapiszon: dsniff that you installed doesn't come with that?
<guadasp> hello
<guadasp> anybody speaks spanish?
<drostie> Kapiszon: because if all you need is a client, you might just install [sudo apt-get install kadu]
<Kapiszon> I do not need gg client I know what is dsniff I need only to apply paych for dsniff wich call ggsniff
<mefisto__> !es | guadasp
<ubottu> guadasp: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guadasp> thanks a lot?
<guadasp> see ya
<Kapiszon> Ptach for dsniff is call ggsniff I I dont know how to apply thia patch
<Kapiszon> I have really Kadu
<Kapiszon> I know what i need
<drostie> Kapiszon: okay. In that case. [sudo apt-get install patch] first.
<drostie> Then figure out where dsniff was installed.
<Kapiszon> I made that in this way
<DaSkreech> Kapiszon: Does the dsniff that comes with ubuntu not have that patch?
<DaSkreech>  !find ggsniff
<Kapiszon> I like Only to read it is drug liike tv shows from brazsillia but most from live.
<Kapiszon> Yes I downloaded ggsniff
<Kapiszon> what's next? I have it on desktop
<Kapiszon> I unpack it and what next?
<drostie> Kapiszon: open it and read the file called README, it explains the rest in polski. ^_^
<Kapiszon> ok
<drostie> it looks like it might only work with one particular version of dsniff, which can also be downloaded on the sourceforge.net page.
<Socceroos> Kapiszon: www.remote-exploit.org   -  download BackTrack 4.0 alpha and try that. If you're looking for a PenTest suite then that is the best.
<drostie> That will then need to be compiled, but that's usually done by [sudo apt-get install make], go into the folder where you've untarred dsniff, then type [./configure], then [make], then [make install]
<Luija> Hello, can someone help me to activate wifi in Kubuntu?
<drostie> Luija: what's wrong now? ^_^
<Luija> oh, lol, hello, let me PM u
<Kapiszon> I want to test my frend back track will be good for tha?
<DaSkreech> kaptengu: Yeah
<ecosocialista> which lenguage is used to be spoken?
<DaSkreech> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DaSkreech> ecosocialista: Which languge would you like?
<ecosocialista> portuguese
<ecosocialista> espanol
<ecosocialista> whatever
<DaSkreech> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<GWild> drostie: Are you aware of any problems with installing ATI binaries ala the community HOWTO?
<wimpies> i run hardy.  packages for Qt4 are of version 4.3.x.  Are there packages of 4.4 or more recent or MUST i upgrade ?
<drostie> GWild: I'm sure there are some somewhere, but I'm not personally aware of them, no. I don't have an ATi card and I haven't heard people complaining recently.
<GWild> drostie: Ok.  Thx.
<Luija> people, can someone help me with wifi in Kubuntu? it cant Recognize my Linksys router because i have an
<Luija> acer aspire 4520 with Wifi Atheros AR242X/AR5007EG
<Luija> can someone help me?
<mefisto__> GWild: does the hardware drivers dialog in the system submenu not show anything?
<Luija> nop
<drostie> wimpies: if everything works, there's nothing *forcing* you to upgrade. But upgrading is generally a good idea.
<DaSkreech> drostie: It is?
<delirium-> how i can identify?
<Luija> someone knows a solution to my wifi problem?
<GWild> mefisto__: that's correct
<wimpies> well, I have some issues with 4.3 and I think they are related to bugs.  I would want to avoid upgrading too much (not kde3-kde4 for instance) so more recented qt4 packages would be just fine for me
<drostie> DaSkreech: do you know anybody who's still on dapper and likes it?
<mefisto__> GWild: maybe your card is not supported?
<Luija> exactly
<Luija> i have atheros, thats why i need help
<Luija> Wifi Atheros AR242X/AR5007EG
<GWild> mefisto__: It's possible - but it's a ubiquitous card - plain old Radeon 9700
<drostie> Luija: try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<Luija> thx drostie :D
<badpc> how do you get flashplayer to work on firefox?
<nabob> hi
<drostie> badpc: [sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree] and hope.
<nabob> any budy dere
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<badpc> drostie: ty
<nabob> do u know ny thin abt openldap
<fidji> c'est bizarre je deconnecte avec irssi
<drostie> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fidji> sorry
<fidji> ;)
<MegaMetals> How would I set a time for the monitor to go off instead of sitting there for hours on a screen saver?
<GWild> ca ne fait rien... :)
<MegaMetals> nintendo wii wii ?
<MegaMetals> :-\
<drostie> MegaMetals: K > System Settings > Advanced > Power Management might have something useful.
<DaSkreech> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<MegaMetals> drostie: I don't see "power management"
<mefisto__> GWild: says your card is supported here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware#RADEON  and here's the page on installation: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_restricted_drivers_.22the_Ubuntu_way.22
<DaSkreech> !ldap > nabob
<ubottu> nabob, please see my private message
<nabob> ya i know
<nabob> is open ldap defaultly comes with kubuntu
<drostie> MegaMetals: Are you running Intrepid or Jaunty? Are you on a PC or a Laptop? (The power savings might not be installed for PC, idk.)
<MegaMetals> Hardy
<MegaMetals> and PC
<MegaMetals> (Desktop)
<DaSkreech> nabob: If you install it
<drostie> Hardy, k. That's KDE 3 still? I'm not familiar with where it stores power management. :-(
<nabob> hmm
<MegaMetals> drostie: er.. how do I know the KDE version ?
<drostie> MegaMetals: in KDE 4, there's a hidden folder called ".kde4" in your ~ folder, for starters.
<MegaMetals> drostie: all I see is .kde
<GWild> mefisto__: I'll check that
<MegaMetals> Why hasn't hardy upgraded to KDE4 ?
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: systemsettings > Monitor & Display, power saving tab
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: there we go.  Strange that's not turned on already like every other OS in the world
<DaSkreech> MegaMetals: Ubuntu releases are locked to what was there when they shipped
<MegaMetals> OK.
<MegaMetals> Not even some "backports" would help here?
<drostie> Also, KDE4 is still in development. KDE 4.2 was a major improve over KDE 4.1, but 4.2 is still not quite in a final state, as I would describe it.
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: I think it depends on whether your monitor's EDID info is reachable and valid. lots of them give partial info
<MegaMetals> EDID?
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: extended display identification data http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EDID
<Elone> hi
<delirium-> hi
<delirium-> how i make a register?
<delirium-> how i register my nickname
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: Oh, I see.  The monitor is just a few years old, I would imagine it'd have that.
<MegaMetals> msg nickserv help register
<mefisto__> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: mine's not old either, but it gets detected as "generic LCD display" or something, and windows sees it as "plug & play monitor". neither identify it as Sony
<MegaMetals> drostie: I wouldn't know if I'd want to upgrade to it or not anyway after installing Ubuntu at first.. Then everything lagging like a cheap cheap congress bill
<Lummoxx_> drostie: I just updated from kde 4.1 to 4.2, and it just *feels* so much more polished than 4.1
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: Ubuntu identified it as Dell DWPsomethingsomething , I don't know about Kubuntu
<MegaMetals> (the monitor was correctly identified)
<tekteen> anyone know how to change the runlevel in grub? I setup 3 to not boot X but I am having trouble booting it up
<MegaMetals> in both Ubuntu and XP
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: I guess my monitor is cheaper than yours :)
<drostie> 'kay.
<MegaMetals> I don't understand it though , I was in Ubuntu and firefox would lag when scrolling down.. Among programs in general.  Then I installed the kubuntu-desktop and KDE is running fine.
<tekteen> anyone know how to change the runlevel in grub? I setup 3 to not boot X but I am having trouble booting it up
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: firefox runs better in kde than gnome?
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: yes, everything does
<mefisto__> well that's something for kubuntu users to brag about
<MegaMetals> Well the start is a little slower
<MegaMetals> but the general workings is better
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: did you install the restricted graphics driver in kde maybe?
<MegaMetals> I'd rather wait another second for it to open then it to grab ...
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: I already had it installed from Ubuntu
<mefisto__> well there you go. kubuntu is just better :)
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: I'm guessing I should have to download the Kubuntu 8.04.2 now and burn it instead of Ubuntu 8.04.2 I already burnt
<genii> tekteen: In *buntu dists, runleveles 2,3,4 and 5 are identical.
<tekteen> genii: I know
<tekteen> I changed that
<tekteen> but I do not know how to boot 3 instead of 2
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: or 8.10, or even 9.04 which is released in april
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: 8.10 = blow
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: Makes my NIC just sit there and twinkle instead of getting an internal IP # and connecting
<DaSkreech> !upstart | tekteen
<ubottu> tekteen: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<MegaMetals> (to the home network)
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: ahh, I think I remember your "twinkle" symptom
<tekteen> DaSkreech: I will look into that
<MegaMetals> Yes.  I had to give hardy those acpi work arounds to even use it.
<MegaMetals> noapic acpi=off and nolapic
<MegaMetals> whatever that does anyway
<MegaMetals> I got them from Wubi that worked lol
<genii> tekteen: " I setup 3 to not boot X but I am having trouble booting it up"     You just put a 3   at end of kernel loading line or such? X will start at run levels 2,3,4 and 5. The only ones it won't are at 1 (single user) and the useless 0 or 6 (stop/reboot)
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: well that's probably why the power saving was not on by default
<tekteen> genii: I knew about the runlevel stuff. But I just need to put a 3 at the end of the kernel line? thanks
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: acpi and apic is hardware power management, and you disabled it in k/ubuntu
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: hardy (no matter what version) would not boot to the install without them (at first no-acpi is all I needed), and then I got a new external that hung up on boot (for some reason) so I added the other two
<MegaMetals> and it magically worked
<genii> tekteen: Let me know how it goes.
 * genii sips
<MegaMetals> no-acpi = acpi=off
<GWild> mefisto__: In attempting to build the package it fails - just hangs. I tried it a few times - same result.  Is it possible I need to remove 'partially' installed package?
<tekteen> genii: I will do it shortly, thanks :-)
<mefisto__> GWild: quite likely
<GWild> k
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: however, the Intrepid would make it to install and install.. besides the NIC or something not working right
<mefisto__> GWild: sudo apt-get remove --purge        to get rid of everything
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: is it a laptop?
<GWild> mefisto__: ok - what, exactly, will that be purging...? ;-)
<mefisto__> GWild: purge removes any settings that are associated with the package
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: no
<GWild> mefisto__: Hmm, seems to have run it's course this time - but again - no information output by jockey
<MegaMetals> mefisto__: It's a Dell Inspiron 530
<MegaMetals> AKA "I just paid $530 over what I should"
<Xenos> It's one of those Dell Too Expensive's?
<tekteen> genii: it did not work
<tekteen> $ runlevel
<tekteen> N 2
<genii> tekteen: I know, for the reasons I painfully tried to explain to you earlier
<MegaMetals> Xenos: everything looked good when I had $1k to spend and I was on a P2 450 MHz, 10 GB hard drive, 320 MBs of PC1000 RAM, and a VooDoo 3 3dfx 8MB
<MegaMetals> I was ready to get off of it no matter what
<MegaMetals> after 9 years
<tekteen> genii: what is the problem?
<genii> tekteen: 2=2 2=3 2=4 2=5    3=2 3=3 3=4 3=5   4=2 4=3 4=4 4=5      etc
<tekteen> I changes 3
<genii> tekteen: The only runlevel you can set which is different than 2 is 0,1 or 6
<tekteen> why is that?
<genii> tekteen: Lemme find a doc for you to possibly read
<genii> tekteen: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/runlevels.htm
<tekteen> 1 is single, 0 is hault, and 6 is reboot
<tekteen> none of those are useful lol
<genii> tekteen: Yes. All other runlevels equal 2
<MegaMetals> Oh yes, I wanted someone to check to see if this would be correct to mount the windows (NTFS) partition so I can share my music and other folders over the network , in the fstab: " /dev/sda2 <tab> /media/windows <tab> ntfs <tab> defaults <tab> 0 <tab> 0 "
<MegaMetals> or do I need some fancy stuff besides defaults
<genii> tekteen: Perhaps if you explained rather what you are trying to achieve it ight be useful, to find a way of accomplishing it
<tekteen> genii: it does not say you can not change a runlevel from the default state
<tekteen> genii: I changed level 3 to not boot X
<tekteen> genii: now I am trying to boot into the runlevel
<drostie> tekteen: why do you need X to stop booting on runlevel 3, exactly?
<genii> tekteen: Runlevel 3 is actually the traditional runlevel that DOES run X.
<tekteen> genii: I thought that was runlevel 5
<tekteen> genii: It does not matter, I figured it was the one after 2 which is default
<tekteen> genii: My ultimate goal is to boot without X sometimes by editing grub
<drostie> MegaMetals: that's probably okay, if you're okay with default mount options.
<mefisto__> genii: so that applies to all debian-based OSes?
<genii> mefisto__: Yes
<MegaMetals> drostie: would it be possible to make it 'read only' ?
<MegaMetals> drostie: So I don't have the chkdsk happening everytime I boot in to windows
<drostie> tekteen: why not just jump into a TTY when you need it? (Ctrl+Alt+F1 to jump to TTY, Ctrl+Alt+F7 to jump back)
<genii> tekteen: tekteenThats what single user is for. You can go to X runlevel from there by:   telinit 2
<genii> bah
<DaSkreech> genii: Can't you edit the run levels manually?
<drostie> MegaMetals: [man mount] suggests that the "ro" option does exactly what you want.
<genii> DaSkreech: Yes
<MegaMetals> drostie: so something like ro,defaults ? or just ro
<drostie> you should really get used to reading man pages yourself. defaults comes with rw so the behavior might be unexpected.
<genii> DaSkreech: But currently if you examine closely the contents of /etc/rc2.d  /etc/rc3.d    and so on they are identical
<genii> DaSkreech: You'd need to specify with update-rc.d manually each specific set of runlevels for each specific script for it to matter
<DaSkreech> geniown kIh Yeai:
<DaSkreech> oh good grief
<DaSkreech> genii: yeah I know
 * genii makes more coffee
<pabloandres> hi everybody did someone can help me
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaSkreech> !someone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genii> DaSkreech: To late....
<GWild> mefisto__: sorry to bother you - can you tell me how I would go about reversing the process described in http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide?
<mefisto__> MegaMetals: man mount.ntfs has examples for what you want in fstab
<GWild> mefisto__: my system fails every boot - will not load the x server and kicks to a prompt
<mefisto__> GWild: you made debs and installed them with dpkg -i  correct?
<GWild> mefisto__: correct
<GWild> use -u to uninstall?
<mefisto__> GWild: simply do dpkg -r to remove them
<austin> how do i get virtual box to see my disc driver and ethernet
<austin> ?
<mefisto__> GWild: and change xorg.conf back too I suppose
<genii> austin: PErhaps enquire of that in #vbox channel
<GWild> mefisto__: right - tried an old version first but looks like I need to uninstall
<austin> oh ok ty
<GWild> mefisto__: Heh - recommend a good (and cheap) video card?........
<austin> genni: thanks
<mefisto__> GWild: well mine is cheap and working with the ati restricted driver, onboard X1250 but I wouldn't say it's good. It's just OK and works with k/ubuntu. I just had to tweak xorg.conf to get resolution right, but other than that it was easy. just installed fglrx with the hardware drivers dialog (jockey). Other than that, I don't know. I used to have a similar ati card to yours that worked until gutsy (I think) but one day an update came and it wasn't
<mefisto__> supported so I had to go back to the open source driver
<DaSkreech> genii: OK This is annoying
<DaSkreech> My mouse is stukc
<DaSkreech> stuck
<DaSkreech> It picked up somgo etlt n'wo nd anggian hts iah dnag inhte
<DaSkreech> and it's messingrdaobyeke  ththwi
<GWild> mefisto__: it appears tha t I was able to back those packages out. I need to find a better card.
<genii> Hmm
<GWild> mefisto__: I appreciate the assistance
<DaSkreech> It picked up something and has it hanging and won't let go
<DaSkreech> and it's messing with the keyboard
<mefisto__> GWild: no problem
<genii> DaSkreech: Unplug, clean it, plug back in?
<DaSkreech> genii: No It's software I dragged a link and when I let go the link didn't drop
<DaSkreech> it's hanging on the end of the mouse
<DaSkreech> so Ican't click or do anything
<mefisto__> GWild: maybe try googling your card + kubuntu intrepid and see if someone else has found a way to do it
<DaSkreech> I don't really use the mouse that much but I'm starting to find small places where you have to use the mouse
<DaSkreech> can I restart the mouse pointer?
<GWild> mefisto__: That's what I'm going to do - back to the Kub box now..
<Ch1ppy> Hey, does anyone know where I can get the libmsn0.1 package from?
<genii> DaSkreech: No immediate solution comes to mind :/
<DaSkreech> Restart X huh?
<mefisto__> could you maybe unload/reload a module?
<DaSkreech> For the mouse?
<mefisto__> yeah
<DaSkreech> Probably not likely
<mefisto__> sudo modprobe -r mouse_drv.so && sudo modprobe mouse_drv.so     maybe? worth a try
<DaSkreech> No such module
<mefisto__> without the .so   ?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: I found mouse_drv.so in xorg logs
<DaSkreech> You need to look in the kernel logs
<DaSkreech>  or lsmod
<mefisto__> mouse   or   psmouse   ?
<noren_> hi
<DaSkreech> USB mouse I don't know which that falls under
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> Hi noren_
<noren_> fell assleep doing the update last night just woke up ( kde 4.2) again today
<DaSkreech> hi sparky1
<drmrhorse> anybody use a service menu to mount isos?
<downhill_> service menu?
<drmrhorse> yes, theres a kde service menu called mountiso
<downhill_> whoa I had no idea this channel was logged
<drmrhorse> weird
<sparky1> Hi
<sparky1> I have
<sparky1> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integ
<sparky1> rated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sparky1> oops
<mefisto__> drmrhorse: I use that in hardy
<drmrhorse> i use hardy as well
<drmrhorse> where does it mount to?
<noren_> DaSkreech: i think i will succced today in updating it properly
<mefisto__> drmrhorse: it asks you where you want to mount to
<DaSkreech> noren_: I'll help
<drmrhorse> mine does not have a dialog for that. did you select the kdesu or the sudo option?
<drmrhorse> or maybe that doesnt matter, idk
<mefisto__> drmrhorse: this is what I have: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=61955&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=e5af
<drmrhorse> ah, this is a different service menu. i will give it a try, thanks!
<sparky1> and it will not go to 1280x1024 Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03), only 1280x800
<MegaMetals> What would be an app like "AnalogX's Netstat Live" ?
<genii> sparky1: Does your lcd support the resolution ?
<sparky1> yes
<genii> sparky1: On the laptop I have for instance, exact same video. but my lcd only can physically do 1280x800
<r3db0x> how do i keep the programs open on desktop 1 from being shown in the task tray in the other desktops?
<DaSkreech> r3db0x: Are you on KDE 4.1 or 4.2 ?
<noren_> DaSkreech: dpkg error it did not configure completly
<DaSkreech> noren_: sudo apt-get -f install
<r3db0x> 4.1
<noren_> APT Error. Context:
<noren_>     Running dpkg,
<noren_>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --configure, -a ],
<noren_>     Sup-process returned error code 1
<genii> sparky1: So if you have read-edid installed, a command like:  sudo get-edid | parse-edid                        shows that the monitor has a possible setting higher than 1280x800 ?
<DaSkreech> r3db0x: I don't think that option is in 4.1
<DaSkreech> noren_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<r3db0x> DaSkreech: is it an option in 4.2?
<DaSkreech> r3db0x: yes
<r3db0x> mmm sounds like i might want to update then
<DaSkreech> Maybe
<noren_> how can i paste long error here
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<r3db0x> DaSkreech: any reason not to...like nasty know bugs?
<noren_> DaSkreech:  my konquror has stopped working ,,
<DaSkreech> r3db0x: Umm Well KDE 4.1.x has quite a few bugfixes. KDE 4.2.0 has lots of eatures which probably means new bugs
<DaSkreech> noren_: Of course it did
<DaSkreech> noren_: Umm can you install epihany ?
<noren_> APT Error. Context:
<noren_>     Running dpkg,
<noren_>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --unpack, /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4-0x1.0dff4bfef7ec4p-1494.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb ],
<noren_>     Sup-process returned error code 1
<genii> noren_: Please consider using pastebin
<noren_> APT Error. Context:
<genii> Hm
<noren_>     Running dpkg,
<noren_>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --unpack, /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4-0x1.0dff4bfef7ec4p-1494.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_i386.deb ],
<genii> noren_: Please consider using pastebin
<noren_>     Sup-process returned error code 1
<noren_> genii: browsser not working here
<genii> noren_: Use pastebinit then
<noren_> is there any otherrre way around
<genii> noren_: Pastebinit is a CLI pastebin app. It will put whatever into the pastebin webite and spit you back a url that you report here
<slimer> jesus is a LIAR!  he never died on that cross, he swapped with a stunt double.
<slimer> satan is the true light
 * Lummoxx_ yawns.
<slimer> how else did he resurect?
<genii> slimer: You've already been warned in #ubuntu . Don't get yourself boot4ed from here too.
<slimer> ok
<mefisto__> who's jesus?
<maco> slimer: simple. he's a vampire. no, not a zombie. zombies are in-articulate, stupid undead. vampires are smart, able-to-speak undead. it totally explains that glowing halo thing.
<nishit_> wow, this is my kubuntu
<DaSkreech> genii: he can't install pastebinit since apt is broken and apt was broken on Konqueror so that doesn't work
<DaSkreech> Kinda hard to get around
<slimer> im looking for the satan ubuntu
<maco> ah ubuntu-se?
<DaSkreech> noren_: can You run dpkg ?
<mefisto__> join #noren-paste and paste in there
<maco> it's just a set of theme packages
<genii> slimer: Go visit http://ubuntusatanic.org/ then
 * MegaMetals scratches head
<slimer> ahh thanx
<slimer> is this a ligit linux distro ?
<slimer> or just a parody of kubuntu
<genii> slimer: It's just a theme package as maco just said.
<nishit_> hey anyone want to talk to me
<slimer> ok
<slimer> so it's installable
<slimer> my church is gonna love this
<slimer> :)
<genii> slimer: It's a parody of Ubuntu-CE ("Christian Edition")
<slimer> is there a white people edition?
<slimer> i outa make an ubuntu for white people
<MegaMetals> ROFL
<mefisto__> what was that? you're outa here? bye
<Luija> helpmepls!!!! whenever i press any kkey,it have a lag ooof 3 seconds  ffor writting WTF
<genii> slimer: Refrain from racism and/or bigotry in this channel, or risk kicking, etc.
<slimer> sorry, im not racist
<slimer> i just celebate the history and culture of the white people.
<Luija> ssoomeone hellp ppls
<abrix> hi
<genii> slimer: If you want to make some custom *buntu theme there are many articles online, Google or a search engine of your choice will find them easily
<genii> Luija: Maybe your computer is under-powered for running a bunch of apps at one time. Try closing some things (but not your IRC client just yet)
<drmrhorse> mefisto__: sorry to interrupt again, im having trouble unmounting the file. im also having trouble googleing the umount command and understanding the man page
<maco> i would like to know what "the history of white people" means when the history of the Britons and the history of the French and the history of Italians and the history of Austrians and the history of Swedes are all so different
<drmrhorse> i remember it being easy
<genii> maco: ... ot ..... :)
<wrinkliez> hey guys, i installed seamonkey and then wanted to uninstall it, and now the icon is still stuck in the kmenu. any ideas?
<mefisto__> drmrhorse: man umount     or     umount --help
<mefisto__> drmrhorse: it is easy: sudo umount /path/to/mount
<Luija> geni iiihave just2 wwindows  oppenn annd  i restttartttted
<maco> genii: oh right
<drmrhorse> awesome, thanks
<maco> genii: i was just trying to point out that what he said was historically and culturally...well...nonsense
<Luija> whenever i press any kkey,it have a lag ooof 3 seconds  ffor writting WTF
<Luija> [23:28] <Luija> i hhhavvve tooooo   hhold tttthe kkey fooor 3 seccconds fffforrr wrrritiiiing
<maco> slow keys
<maco> or sticky keys
<maco> i dont know how to make it go away
<Luija> ssllowwww
<genii> maco: If you want to debate stuff with them, invite them to an appropriate channel for that discussion please
<Luija> SSSHITTT
<maco> there's some gesture that makes it happen, but i cant find where in kde that gesture is set to find out what i'm doing that makes it start doing that
<bazhang> Luija, no cursing please
<genii> Luija: Pleae, I know is frustrating. But watch the language...    Did you try as I said, to close whatever apps might be chewing up your cpu?
 * genii sneaks bazhang a cookie and coffee
<Luija> sssssssssssry
<Luija> noo iiii ccloseddddddddd apps
<Luija> and stiillllllll slloww llaaginng keyssss
<genii> Luija: Do you have something like Google Desktop    or Strigi   installed?
 * drmrhorse giggles
<bazhang> Luija, uncheck keyboard repeat
<Luija> nnno :SS
<bazhang> Luija, lag has nothing to do with it.
<Luija> ii canttttttttt bazz
<maco> genii: that's not the problem
<maco> it's Sticky Keys
<maco> i hit it all the time when i use Inkscape
<genii> maco: You've seen it before?
<maco> yes
 * genii defers to maco
<bazhang> Luija, sure you can; just take your time and fix it
<Luija> sssssssssstttickyy whaatttt???
<maco> i think it's due to holding down the shift key too long
<maco> dtchen says it's suppsoed to ask if i want to turn on sticky keys. it does *not* ask!
<bazhang> or keyboard is set to repeat
<drmrhorse> mine asked
<bazhang> yep
<drmrhorse> windows also has this problem
<maco> i *think* if you go system settings -> accessibility -> activation gestrures and uncheck "use gestures for activatig sticky keys and slow keys" it should stop being enable-able
<genii> I could see that causing annoying repeat when you don't want it... but it also causes letters not to appear for 3 seconds or so til after you've hit the key? Doesn't seem correct symptom to me...
<mefisto__> I remember something like what maco says too
<bazhang> Luija, what version of kubuntu; 8.10?
<Luija> yesss
<maco> genii: that's why sticky keys are also called slow keys in gnome
<genii> Ah, "slow keys"
<maco> you have to hold it down for a bit before the key is activated. once it's held it'll repeat til you let go
<Luija> yeeeees geniiiiiiiiiii
<Luija> yes   mmmaco
<Luija> solllllllllluuuuuttttiion?
<maco> genii: if you want to instant-enable it, there's a "use slow keys" checkbox in Accessibility -> Keyboard filters for ya
 * genii makes sure to avoid ever setting that
<Luija> ?????????
<maco> Luija: i'm not sure how to disable it once it's enabled, but if you go system settings -> accessibility -> activation gestrures and uncheck "use gestures for activatig sticky keys and slow keys" it should stop being able to be activated
<maco> Luija: once you log out it'll go back to normal too
<mefisto__> systemsettings > accessibility, activation gestures tab
<Luija> nnoo iiresssssssssttarteedddd aannddd no
<Luija> let mytrrytorestartagain
<mefisto__> I just helped Luija get wifi working, following method 2 here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<maco> it stayed enabled?
<Luija> yesssss =(
<mefisto__> after reboot, the typing problem
<mefisto__> but wifi is working :)
<maco> Luija: is it enabled in the Keyboard Filters part then?
<DaSkreech> genii: seen that apt error before?
 * genii wakes up
<maco> that part does persist across sessions
<genii> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> noren's error
<DaSkreech> noren: You left. We figured out a way for your error to get pasted :)
<DaSkreech> Join #noren-paste
<Luija> iiiiihhhhhaaveesstil
<Luija> whaaaatt  filltterr    wwwereee u  tallkkkiinnn  abouuuuuttt'??????
<bazhang> Luija, system settings; see it?
<mefisto__>  systemsettings > accessibility, activation gestures tab
<Luija> yyyeees
<aacosta> Hello
<maco> mefisto__: or in Keyboard Filters, the tab to the left of that. that's the one that persists across sessions.
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mefisto__> maco: ok
<mefisto__> slow keys?
<Luija> Nce  mmaco!!
<Luija> bbut i hhave a ffastt keyys probbllem  now LLOOLL
<genii> Hm.
 * genii hands maco an extra strong coffee
<Luija> Yeah all done!
<Luija> all normal
<Luija> thx maco
<drmrhorse> no more stutter!
<genii> Yay!
<Luija> but how the slow keys was activated??
<Luija> it was desactivated before
<drmrhorse> i have a problem that gives me an irc lishhhp
<drmrhorse> haha
<mefisto__> Luija: maybe that linux-backports-modules-intrepid package we installed has a bug that enabled it?
<Luija> maybe mefisto
<Luija> but wait
<Luija> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<Luija> guys mefisto help me with method two
<kuaera_> Anyone here having login problems with KDE on Jaunty?
<Luija> if u have problems with wifi, use method 2, in kubuntu
<Luija> thx a lot mefisto :)
<mefisto__> np
<sille> anyone here aware of any "eye candy" that can be disabled to improve general performance... similar to window's option to "adjust for better performance" by disabling visual enhancements???
<maco> sille: disable compositing
<sille> re: kubuntu...
<sille> maco: whre compositing??
<nbaer>  
<maco> sille: system settings -> desktop. uncheck "enable desktop effects"
<sille> maco: is there an area in settings in kubuntu similar to windoze performance areea?
<maco> sille: in power management you can setup profiles for power settings...things like lowering screen brightness, turning off desktop effects, when to suspend...
<Bsims> I can't get kde 4.2 to use system bell as a notification and a desktop view to /media/disk-1 doesn't work on boot and in fact crashes plasma any ideas
<mefisto__> Bsims: is /media/disk-1 mounted from fstab?
<Bsims> mefisto__: correct
<DaSkreech> noren: Are you back?
<nbaer> Upgraded Kubuntu 8.10 to kde 4.2
<nbaer> Under System Setting, Multiple Desktops, got  error,
<nbaer> The shared library was not found.Library "kcm_kwindesktop" not found
<nbaer> Any suggestions?
<Bsims> anyone else use konversation I got some questions
<DaSkreech> Sure
<Bsims> DaSkreech: I can't get it to ding the system bell on each new message, and up arrow doesn't repeat what I said
<genii> nbaer: Does: apt-cache policy kde-window-manager                say this package is installed? According to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/303540  this is where that library exists
<DaSkreech> Bsims: both should work
<Bsims> DaSkreech: Well I can't get it to work... not in kde as a notification anyway
<dangaio> I have just noticed that my update notifier is indicating about 111 packages to upgrade.
<DaSkreech> Pressing up doesn't bring up your last entry/
<dangaio> upon looking at them, most of the kde4 packages are slated to be removed.
<dangaio> is this right?
<Bsims> DaSkreech: Nope
<nbaer> genil: Thanks for the info. I'll check it out.
<Bsims> does nothing
<dangaio> I am running 8.10 with kernel 2.6.27-11
<DaSkreech> Should work out of the box
<genii> nbaer: You're welcome
<DaSkreech>  In fact you shouldn't be able to turn that off
<Bsims> used to stopped working, and a fstab mounted folder view crashed plasma on reboot
<Bsims> DaSkreech: I like 4.2 but its little wierd crap like this that galls
<DaSkreech> Bsims: It works here
<DaSkreech> and konversation is KDE3 so nothing in KDE 4 phases it
<Bsims> Sigh I guess I'll remove konversation's config and start over
<DaSkreech> You aren't supposed to be able to change tha
<DaSkreech> Bsims: Sure back it up and remove it
<Bsims> but there is no earthly reason I can think of why on a virgin install I can't tell 4.2 to used the bloody system speaker
<Bsims> It dings all right through my headphones on my desk
<Bsims> Not the one in the computer case
<DaSkreech> Oh I've never tried that actaully
<Bsims> I even tried to tell it to run a program that does nothing but ring the bell
 * Bsims pronounces curses on it
<Bsims> Testing
<Bsims> Well recreating my settings got the up arrow back
<sille> maco: still here??  re: turning off 'eye candy in kubuntu...  couldn't find any sections labeled "compositing, desktop effects, or an area called powere setings.  Maybe feisty didn't come with these setting options?? pls advise.
<Bsims> telling it to beep on new mesage nope
<maco> sille: FEISTY?!
<maco> sille: feisty's dead
<sille> fiesty?  sp??
<bazhang> !upgrade
<maco> i'm looking at a KDE4 session
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<maco> that'd be hardy or newer
<sille> mmmmm... k.
<bazhang> feisty is end of life; check that link under gutsyupgrades
<Bsims> How by the Kindly Ones can I get a plain system bell to work as a notification on KDE 4.2 on intrepid
<DaSkreech> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<mefisto__> Bsims: you could record a beep, and use that file as a notification :P
<DaSkreech> n__: Hello ?
<bernier> Hi, I have the nvidia 180 driver installed and working but on every boot i get kwin crashing. Anyone may know why? im running kubuntu jauunty x64
<Bsims> mefisto__: the whole point is I don't want it in my headphones I want it on my system speaker built into my computer... I even told it to run a command that does nothing but make it beep. WTF its not rocket science I would have thought
<sille> maco: kde v 3.5 ... im pretty sure I have fiesty.  Think that I tried upgrade and did not care for the "new feel".  yes... i know... dead.. although unsupported seems to work ok.
<sille> maco: you  aware of any effects that canbe disabled in this version to save significantly on sys resources??
<maco> no, i dont think there were desktop effects in kwin that long ago
<maco> feisty was a *very* light-weight release overall
<maco> but running software that's no longer receiving security updates is a bad idea
<maco> hardy *does* have a kde 3.5.9 option
<maco> i really encourage you to give 4.2 a try though. i switched from gnome because 4.2's so nice :P
<maco> (4.2 will be in jaunty, but it's installable on intrepid)
<sille> maco:  will look in to upgrade... guess i just got used to this layout.. very simple.. as you said "light weight " Esp for my current linux system.  Thx for feedback.
<sille> maco: meaning slowere overall pc... limited RAm and processing pwr
<maco> sille: gotcha
<mefisto__> hardy had 3.5.10
<genii> Well, 3.5.8 or so originally
<Bsims> What I want to know is who thought it a good idea to route system bell over bloody speakers.... or more specificaly why the merry fsck I can't tell kde 4.2 latest and freaking greatest to ring the same *amned bell that urxvt manages to find
<sille> terminal command to show system resources??
<triptec> I got a problem, when I drag a plasma applet between my screens (ati big screen) it loses it's looks to some gray thing until I drop it.. any clues?
<Bsims> sille apt-get install saidar
<genii> sille: top
<DaSkreech> Bsims: #kde ?
<Bsims> working there too
<Bsims> no real answer
<Bsims> its the little things that drive ya nuts though
<Luija> amazing, kubuntu is really sweet,  i changed because vista blocked and i lost all my data lol i am pleased i change :D i have wifi and nvidia resolution =)
<Luija> all nice, and sudo app get install pretty quick :D
<triptec> does anyone know if vga=xxx in menu.lst might cause hw corruption??
<Bsims> Luija: Heh how does it feel to use an OS that sucks less
<Luija> LOL amazing
<Bsims> triptec: you mean burning up your monitor
<Bsims> remarkably unlikely if it was made this century
<Luija> i wanted to throw all my data when vista crashed, i was like: WTF, f****** vista, all my data T_T
<Luija> lol
<triptec> Bsims: yeah really great when it comes to acually useful apps, cad, ps, flash, 3d...
<triptec> Bsims: no video card
<Bsims> Luija: HD crashes can happen here to... The One true faith is this: Backup
<Luija> nonono
<Luija> i am not saying HD
<Luija> general little crash
<Bsims> Oh the little things
<Luija> like when firefox crash, and all system is blocked lololol
<Bsims> It can still happen but less often
<Luija> i needed to restard, and i didnt save my data in word lol
<Luija> oh, sweet
<Luija> at least "less" is a big something
<Bsims> and generaly when it does... you can often know why
<triptec> X can be somewhat a pain at times..
<Luija> oh yeah, not knowing what crash is a pain in vista
<Luija> oh and, how i can configure the grub so if i dont choose a OS in 10 seconds, it choose kubuntu and not vista?
<Bsims> triptec: thats why you hit ctrl alt f1 or f2 and restart x from there
<triptec> Bsims: what do you usally use your computer for?
<Luija> Bsims: how i can configure the grub so if i dont choose a OS in 10 seconds, it choose kubuntu and not vista?
<Bsims> Luija: Hrm I'll look up how to change defaults
<Luija> thx
<Bsims> triptec: to play games in wine, irc, browse the net, light office work the usual
<triptec> Bsims: yeah I know those, just thinking about earlier today, Xorg took 100% cpu and didn't listen to the kb, couldn't even change capslock;)
<Luija> i know why linux users always say Vista sucks hard, when i used vista i was saying: thats bullshit, when my vista crashed, i said: LOL they have 200% reason
<Bsims> Its a little beyond you at this stage, it requires using the command line Luija
<Luija> can u explain me in detail pls?
<triptec> Bsims: yeah for those thing I love linux, and to do all services, mpd, http, vlc list goes on..
 * Bsims smiles but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34393 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2469847
<Luija> i have used konsole for app get and commands, so it will not be a big problem
<Luija> thx :)
<ibuffy> are there job opportunities for kubuntu in the near future? i see tons listed on ubuntu.com but nothing mentioning kde..
<mefisto__> isn't there a grub editor gui these days?
<Cybio> Luija: sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst ... change the default parameter from 0 or 1  to any other boot option nr you like
 * Bsims grins Luija you can run if you learn enough the exact same versions the developers are using
<Bsims> mefisto__: probably I've never seen the need I run linux only
<triptec> mefisto__: yeah in kde 4.1 atleast
<mefisto__> kgrubeditor
<maco> mefisto__: boot-up-manager?
<triptec> System Settings->Advanced
<triptec> GRUB Editor
<wildbat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119980/   anyone have any idea how to fix this error?
<triptec> Luija: did u find the GRUB Editor?
<mefisto__> maco: it edits menu.lst so you can easily add a menu background, change the usual grub settings, add/remove kernels and/or kernel options
<Luija> wait trip
<maco> mefisto__: i think it's b-u-m
<Luija> sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst true?
<maco> Luija: your keyboard working again?
<maco> Luija: you need to name an editor in there
<Luija> lol yessssssss thx maco :D
<Cybio> Luija: sudo is only to get admin rights
<triptec> anyone tried Arch?
<mefisto__> from vista to vim in one day :)
<Luija> bsims: this error appear
<Luija> /boot/grub/menu.lst: 14: default: not found
<Luija> /boot/grub/menu.lst: 19: timeout: not found
<Luija> /boot/grub/menu.lst: 126: title: not found
<Luija> /boot/grub/menu.lst: 128: kernel: not found
<Luija> /boot/grub/menu.lst: 129: initrd: not found
<Luija> /boot/grub/menu.lst: 131: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Luija> sudo gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst was what i write in konsole
<Luija> :)
<triptec> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.list
<triptec> sorry .lst
<triptec> not list
<Luija> nice
<Luija> i am in
<Luija> now what i do triptec?
<mefisto__> change the timeout line to the number of seconds you want before boot
<triptec> when u see the menu which one do you want to start
<triptec> ?
<Luija> kubuntu :)
<triptec> 0 being the top one
<triptec> k, then the line default should be 0 but I guess it is
<Luija> its 0, but i must change it to 1 no?
<Luija> how i do that?}
<mefisto__> no, 0 is the first one
<Luija> i want the second one to be booted :)
<mefisto__> 1 would be the second (recovery mode)
<Luija> second one is kubuntu
<triptec> well if kubuntu is the latest os u installed it should automagicly be the default
<triptec> aka no need to change
<Luija> ehhhmm...
<Luija> nop
<Luija> after 10 seconds
<Luija> it boot vista :S
<triptec> hmm
<triptec> paste the file on pastebin and giv me adress
<triptec> give*
<triptec> http://pastebin.com/
<Luija> http://pastebin.com/d4f62fe4e :)
<triptec> Luija: are you in kde by any chance?
<mefisto__> not enough Luija
<Luija> yep :)
<Cybio> Luija: ... you can already edit right away ... ^O means write the changes to the file .... with CTRL O
<Luija> not enough mefisto? what u mean
<mefisto__> open it in kate and copy the whole thing: kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cybio> CTRL X (^X) is exit
<triptec> instead if nano use "sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Luija> and why i always end in kate? lol
<Luija> for wifi i also ended in kate lol
<triptec> easier to copy from
<triptec> ;)
<Luija> ok, let me do that :P
<Luija> i am in kate
<Luija> what i do now?
<triptec> well need more than the first 10 lines
<triptec> try to mark and copy the whole file
<Luija> change 0 to 1?
<Luija> because 0 is vista and 1 is kubuntu
<triptec> then yeah change it to 1
<Luija> where i can change the seconds it needs to boot a system automatically?
<Cybio> timeout         10 ...... change that
<maco> vista's #0?
<maco> cant you just put vista's stanza after the "END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LINES" section?
<Luija> triptec, i changed all what i needed to 1 :D
<Luija> now, where i copy that?
<triptec> just save and ur ok
<Luija> nice, let me try to reboot :)
<triptec> but I'd like to see the file, could you paste it?
<Luija> oh
<Luija> lol
<Luija> wait, let me open it again
<mefisto__> Luija: you sure you're doing it right?
<Luija> i think lol
<Luija> http://pastebin.com/d6655364f
<Luija> here it is
<Luija> i copy pasted the first 10 lines, the lines where i made changes
<Luija> i mean
<Luija> 19 lines lol
<triptec> yeah we need the bottom lines lol
<Luija> LOL
<Luija> ...
<mefisto__> Luija: ctrl-A  to select all. then ctrl-C to copy it
<Luija> here is all lol
<Luija> http://pastebin.com/d43dc7497
<Cybio> Luija: with a corrupted menu.lst file you may be possibly left with an un bootable system .... better be sure ;-)
<Luija> 0_0}
<triptec> ubuntu is first, it should be 0
<Luija> no...
<Luija> 0 is vista
<Luija> 1 is ubuntu
<Luija> i checked already ;)
<Luija> is all good?
<Luija> i dont want a dead laptop of 1500$ LOL
<mefisto__> Luija: vista is at the bottom. kubuntu is 0
<triptec> you'll probably get recovery mode..
<Luija> but 0 was predetermined
<Luija> so if 0 is predermined, and it booted vista, it was not 1...?
<Luija> ok, let me change all that again, but it will be the same
<triptec> "root            ()/ubuntu/disks"??
<triptec> mefisto__: ?
<Cybio> triptec: indeed
<triptec> ah savedefault
<triptec> in the vista entries
<Luija> in what line is that
<triptec> 162 and 170
<Luija> savedefault?
<triptec> yeah
<Luija> what i change?
<triptec> you can just remove the liens
<triptec> lines
<Luija> one thing
<mefisto__> no, savedefault will only work if line 14 is  default    saved
<Luija> nah, forget it
<triptec> oh
<Luija> so i delete 162 and 170?
<Luija> ant it will boot ubuntu?
<triptec> mefisto__: ?
<mefisto__> but    root    ()/ubuntu/disks              is new to me
<Cybio> should there not be a: "root (hd0,1)" or something like that?
<Luija> oh... this is a little hard, better i just restart if it choose vista anyways lol
<triptec> yeah, and there shoud be a makeactive aswell on vista entries no?
<Luija> o_o?
<triptec> Luija: did you just install  are you on then live cd or something?
<Luija> install...
<Luija> so no one knows how to make kubuntu predeterminated?
<mefisto__> Luija: what do you do to boot kubuntu?
<Luija> i press down arrow lol
<Luija> because the predeterminated option is vista
<triptec> with a cd in or?
<Luija> so i down arror
<mefisto__> down? and kubuntu is at the bottom?
<Luija> nothing
<Luija> mefisto: yes!!!!
<triptec> vista should be 5 or 6
<Luija> it would not be better triptec if u modify the kate, copy, pass to me, and then erase ur changes?
<triptec> that's atleast how my works..
<Luija> pass by pastebin
<mefisto__> the root line for the kernels...   look at line 66        loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<triptec> Id try to just change it to 0 and reboot choose ubuntu and then reboot again
<triptec> how kan vista be on top?
<Luija> yes it is in top
<Luija> mefisto__: i see the line
<Luija> what i modify?
<triptec> do you have any other linux install on your disk?
<triptec> or disks?
<Luija> nop
<Luija> nop
<Luija> okay, i will take a pic of the thing so u can know what i am talking about
<Luija> let me reboot, i will d/c
<triptec> yeah
<triptec> it's all very strange yes?
<Cybio> He installed Kubuntu with Wubi
<triptec> Wubi? like unetbootin?
<Cybio> like root partition file within Vista partition .... the default boot option in the vista boot manager is then Vista
<triptec> okay
<Cybio> To change the order he need to change that option somewhere in Vista
<Cybio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<mefisto__> damn wubi
<Cybio> yeah :-P
<triptec> Cybio: you'll tell him this, I'm gonna install Archlinux..
<Cybio> OK :-)
<triptec> ciao
<mefisto__> oh, so he's talking about the vista bootloader
<Cybio> mefisto__: Yeah then a change to the grub menu.lst won't help him
<mefisto__> and he changed default boot in grub to 1, so he'll boot into recovery mode
<Cybio> Hmmm ... yes, seems so
<mefisto__> won't see him back for a while I think
<Cybio> ... only if he figures out to reverse his changes :-)
<Luija> ok
<Luija> finally i am here lol
<Cybio> :-) welcome back
<Luija> there is a way to upload directly the photo?
<Luija> i have it in my SD
<Cybio> Luija: Did you install with Wubi ?
<Luija> to Konversation
<Luija> Wubi...?
<Luija> no
<Luija> I installed with live CD
<Luija> file:///media/disk/dcim/100_pana/p1000206.jpg
<Cybio> boot the computer from Live CD?
<Luija> lol that dont worked
<Cybio> nope
<Luija> no, i can do it without live
<Luija> there is not a way to upload the photo to konversation?
<Cybio> if you installed from Live CD when you were running Vista you probably used Wubi
<Luija> it clearly states wat i wanna say
<Luija> oh
<Luija> then if it is from vista
<Luija> then yes
<Luija> i used wubi
<Luija> i need to upload the pic!!!!! LOL
<Cybio> Live CD means ... boot up from CD and run a whole system from CD
<Luija> yes but i installed the SPO
<Luija> SO
<Cybio> SO?
<Luija> so i dont need the Live
<Luija> OS
<Luija> srry, SO is the spanish for OS
<Luija> Sistema Operativo
<Luija> Operating System
<Luija> oh! with imageshack
<Cybio> maybe you read on here a little .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Cybio> maybe it looks familiar :-)
<Luija> I installed the OS
<Cybio> Then to make Ubuntu the default you need to do that in the  Vista boot manager
<Luija> i just downloaded from oficial page
<Luija> and then
<sille> anyone familiar w/ dolphin??  want to hide my unmounted partitions located in /media... having them hidden will make for cleaner transferring and saving  of files to mounted disks.
<Luija> clicked install with vista
<Luija> thats all :)
<Cybio> :-) ... probably you then installed in Vista on a partition file on the partition from Vista ....
<Luija> Yeah!
<Luija> i instaled with wubi
<Luija> no
<Luija> i used disk D
<Luija> HD is divided in C and D
<Luija> C for Vista
<Luija> D for ubuntu
<Luija> kubuntu*
<Cybio> Then you need to boot Vista (if you still can) :-) ... and change the order there ....
<Luija> LOL
<Luija> okay
<Cybio> Read how on the page i just show you under the head "How do I make Ubuntu the default boot option?"
<Luija> finally the pic than clearyly state what i say
<Luija> srry but the screen is a little dirty
<Luija> http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1000206fv2.jpg
<Luija> it cleary reads:
<Luija> vista up
<Luija> kubuntu down
<Luija> :)
<Luija> yah?
<Cybio> Yes yes ... thats from the Vista boot manager
<mefisto__> Luija: but it says Admin. de arranque de Windows
<Luija> because its spanish lol
<mefisto__> but Windows!
<Luija> yes...
<mefisto__> you have kubuntu inside windows
<Luija> LOLOLOLOL
<mefisto__> :)
<Luija> WTF
<Cybio> Ubuntu is not installed as the default boot option, you have to select it in the windows boot menu.
<Luija> then i do the install bad?
<Cybio> To change that, in windows XP go to control_panel > system > advanced > startup_and_recovery and edit the "Default Operating System", if you want you can change the timeout as well.
<mefisto__> wonder if it's the same for vista
<Luija> is because my HD is divided in two: C and D, because C was for vista, i used  D than is free :)
<Cybio> Soemthing similar you need to do in Vista
<Luija> ok, let me boot vista :D
<mefisto__> I'll boot my windows 7 beta VM and see what it's like there :)
<Luija> sweet
<Luija> let my boot vista so i can see if it is the same
<Luija> cya guys
<AzAel> Gday all!
<AzAel> got an issue when dolphin freezes when i try to assign a custom icon to a symbolicly linked directory
<Cybio> AzAel: do you have rights to write to that directory?
<AzAel> uhuh ive got rights out the wazzo
<AzAel> lrwxrwxrwx
<Cybio> that are the rights from the symbolic link
<Cybio> not from the linked directory
<AzAel> links to a direcory thats drwxrwxrwx
<AzAel> unfortunately its a mounted samba share due to hybrid network
<Cybio> hmm ... sos then the rights are handled by samba ...
<AzAel> fstab entry rfor share "cifs file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775"
<Bianca> help!!!
<Bianca> I killed my kubuntu
<AzAel> heheheh i did that a few weeks ago on my laptop...kde4.2 didNOT like my intel gfx
<Bianca> I went to k-menu - systemsettings. there in apeearance I activated the effects
<Bianca> and since then when i start upt I get to the login scrren, login and then there comes the little icons but when my dektop is supposed to appear, I get a blank screen for five seconds and then a blac screen
<Bianca> and that's the way it remains
<Bianca> how can i fix that?
<AzAel> eek....can you do a safe login?
<mefisto__> you need to disable compositing
<Bianca> i can still login  i can do a console login
<Bianca> but i do not know whta to do there
<mefisto__> Bianca: you need to edit .kde/share/config/kwinrc
<Bianca> mefisto__ thank you.
<Bianca> and what excactly do i have to change there?
<Luija> I coulnd change it lol
<mefisto__> find Enabled=true   under [Compositing]    and change it to Enabled=false
<Luija> thats with me mefisto__?
<AzAel> under the heading......argjh mefisto__ beat me
<mefisto__> no Luija
<maco> Luija: he's talking to Bianca
<Luija> oh
<Luija> ok
<mefisto__> Luija: did you find where it is?
<Bianca> mefisto__ one last question: what do i edit it with? kate doesn't run in konsole.
<Luija> nop =(
<AzAel> Cybio: any ideas in the custom icon thing?
<mefisto__> Bianca: nano is probably easiest
<Cybio> Bianca: maybe you can try nano
<AzAel> or if you like try mc
<Luija> u were the one that was gonna run the vista beta?
<Luija> mefisto__? to help me?
<AzAel> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mc
<mefisto__> Bianca: at the bottom of the screen will be commands like ^X   ^W
<mefisto__> Bianca: that means ctrl+X   ctrl+W  etc
<AzAel> run mc and navigate to the folder
<mefisto__> Bianca: so do this: nano .kde/share/config/kwinrc   and make that change, then ctrl+X to exit and save
<AzAel> Bianca: then restart X
<mefisto__> Luija: ok, did you find where to change the windows boot settings?
<mefisto__> Luija: control_panel > system > advanced > startup_and_recovery
<wrinkliez> hey, can someone tell me why people use music player daemon instead of just a regular music player?
<Bianca> mefisto__, Cibio, AzAel: thank you
<Luija> nop mefisto
<Luija> system is not an option
<Luija> also there is not advanced
<Bianca> mefisto__ ok, changes done and safed. will now try to login
<Luija> is differend :S
<mefisto__> Luija: then change default to Ubuntu instead of Vista, and set the time to whatever you want. probably 2 or 3 sec is the lowest
<Luija> but thats why i wanna know how
<Luija> what, not why
<oscar_> hello!!
<oscar_> I am trying to use samba to connect to a windows lan...
<oscar_> But having problem...
<Bianca> mefisto__ thank you very much! You solved my problem. It works again
<oscar_> I can see the computers, but can't browse any share.
<Cybio> Luija: Out of this conversation "https://answers.launchpad.net/wubi/+question/59364" i understand you need to run as administartor the command bcdedit .... look at "identifier"
<Luija> ei, one offtopic question
<Luija> i right click
<Luija> and i press the option
<Luija> add panel
<Luija> and a black panel apeared
<Luija> how i remove the panel?
<Bianca> right click on the panel and choose the option to delete the panel
<Luija> thx
<Bianca> no problem
<Bianca> Luija: you have a wubi install?
<Luija> yep, but mefisto just help me, i will go to vista now, thx anyways :D
<sille> does anyone know how to hide partitions/hd volumes from file manager(s)... spec dolphin???
<Bianca> Luija: I tried with that one before. and after a while you get used to using it and don't wanna change it anymore.
<Bianca> But I *really* recommend you to make a ubuntu/kubuntu installation in a partition
<Bianca> It's not more work at all, but far better.
<Bianca> I screwed up my vista once, wubi-ubuntu hanged itself at shutdown and didn't react anymore
<Luija> I installed the Kubuntu OS in Disc D :)
<Bianca> ah, ok
<Bianca> then it's fine
<Bianca> I had it on top of Vista
<Bianca> now I'm without vista
<Bianca> but I don't really need it anymore
<Bianca> :-)
<Luija> lol, ok bianca
<Bianca> so happy kubuntu using, Luija!
<elizabeth> good night guys can somebody helpme pls i have install kubuntu intrepid, it got everything right but somehow lost the wireless driver and now after several (and i mean several!!) resinatalations it just dont detect the wireless card  my laptop is a compaq v3000 v3417la hel pls???????
<Luija> lol bianca, u know why i change?
<Bianca> Luija. why?
<Bianca> elizabeth: sorry, I have no idea. You've had wireless in the first place?
<elizabeth> yes
<elizabeth> i do
<elizabeth> thats why iam sayin first instalation everything was just fine
<Luija> the change was today lol, i was using firefox, and i have some crucial data in word, firefox blocked, i needed to restart, and i was like: VISTA!!! U son of a F***** ***** lololol
<Luija> i was goin to threw away the pc LOL
<elizabeth> even the wireless connectios next day woke up turn on my laptop and there was no wireless connection
<Luija> so i downloaded the Live Cd, i liked KDE over GNOME, and here it is :D kubuntu lol
<elizabeth> it somehow lost the drivers and nowafter several reinstalations just wont detect wireless card
<Luija> elizabeth
<Luija> give me one second
<elizabeth> ok
<elizabeth> i now wich driver i do need the thing is IT JUST WONT DETECT MY WIRELESS CARD that is the biggest issue
<elizabeth> Broadcom 4312 chipset sp39912.exe
<Bianca> .exe?
<Superhuman> hey hey
<Luija> whats ur wifi card name and model pls
<Luija> so i can help u
<Luija> bianca, the change was today lol, i was using firefox, and i have some crucial data in word, firefox blocked, i needed to restart, and i was like: VISTA!!! U son of a F***** ***** lololol
<Luija> so i downloaded the Live Cd, i liked KDE over GNOME, and here it is :D kubuntu lol
<Bianca> Luija: if you installed from LiveCD it's not a wubi installation. Or did I get naything wrong?
<Luija> nah, dont wrry
<Luija> i got the solution
<Luija> i will boot right now :)
<Luija> brb
<Bianca> ok
<elizabeth> i dont know about wifi card model but i know this: Compaq Presario V3000 V3417LA Broadcom 4312 chipset sp39912.exe
<Bianca> cya
<Bianca> elisabeth: I can't be a lot of help here. but in order to find your card enter in konsole: lspci
<Bianca> and look out for it
<elizabeth> intold u it just dont detect wireless card
<Superhuman> How do I revert back to kde 4.1? from kde 4.2? I used the guide on http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Superhuman> elizabeth: and in lsusb ?
<mefisto__> elizabeth: to find out what wifi hardware you have: lshw -C network
<Superhuman> lspcmcia could help too
<mefisto__> elizabeth: and pastebin the result at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ then give us the url
<elizabeth> here is what i got with lspci: http://pastebin.com/mc0728ca
<Cybio> elizabeth: Did you not accidently press a button on the laptop to switch of wireless ? :-)
<elizabeth> and this is with the lsh; http://pastebin.com/m7901448e
<elizabeth> and about accidentally no, theres no way, believe me at this point i dotake care of details
<Bianca> shouldn't the id's start with 0?  here they do
<elizabeth> sorry is just that i dont know why this happened it was just fine like i told u next woke up turn on my laptop and
<mefisto__> elizabeth: how about sudo  lshw -C network
<elizabeth> here:   http://pastebin.com/m3b070d63
<Luija> FINALLY!!!
<mefisto__> I bet windows is switching it off on shutdown
<Luija> thx mefisto__ :D
<mefisto__> Luija: so Ubuntu is default boot now?
<Luija> yes
<Luija> ok, now i will go to sleep
<Luija> tired now
<Luija> finally got kubuntu working
<Luija> thx guys, cya tomorrow
<Cybio> :-) congrats
<elizabeth> ok guys thxs for the effort sorry i am so tired ive been working on this since last week and it is getting frustrating not to find a way to solve this, i hope tomorrow have some luck and fix this thxs
<Bianca> elizabeth: do you have alsa windows?
<Bianca> and if so does it recognized your wifi?
<elizabeth> alsa windows i dont know about that  all i know (wich is not much) is that alsa is for sound and i do have sound
<Bianca> also*
<Bianca> sorry, was a misspelling, I didn't see
<elizabeth> also
<Bianca> do you also have windows installed?
<elizabeth> never hear about it
<elizabeth> do i install it from konsole?
<Cybio> elizabeth: do you have windows ?
<elizabeth> ooh
<elizabeth> no
<Cybio>  and what if you just run from a LiveCD ? ... does it see your wireless ?
<elizabeth> i have made several resintalations
<Bianca> ah, ok
<Bianca> maybe it's a hardware defect, if it's not recogniced by the system
<Bianca> LiveCDs normally have worse support for wifi
<elizabeth> just did one more installed win to get the wireless working(wich i did9 then made a fresh new resinataltion of kubuntu intrepid to c if that way kubuntu would detect the wireless card but it didnt work
<Bianca> but you could nonetheless try
<elizabeth> no
<elizabeth> well sometimes but most wont
<Bianca> so windows reacognized your wireless even after kubuntu did not recognize it anymore?
<elizabeth> and when it has i do install the driver but then on the inataltion of kubuntu get lost
<Bianca> that would discard the hardware failure option
<elizabeth> yes
<AzAel> wifi is over rated :P
<elizabeth> with win works but with kubuntu worked only the first time
<elizabeth> but like i said one day woke up and there was no more wireless connectionit just got lost
<AzAel> elizabeth: are using this on a laptop?
<Bianca> sorry, i can't be of help here
<Bianca> gotta go.
<elizabeth> this what?? i am using my laptop yes right now with ethernet connection
<AzAel> if so what make and model
<Bianca> elizabeth: good luck! Hope someone can help you here
<elizabeth> but of course i do need the wireles connection
<elizabeth> ok thxs
<Bianca> bye, folks! and thank you
<elizabeth> c you all
<elizabeth> bye
<AzAel> elizabeth: are trying to get wifi working in kubuntu on a laptop?
<elizabeth> i am trying to get my wireless card reconized by kubuntu for instance then i will c about using network or wifi
<AzAel> and if so whats the brand and model of your laptop
<elizabeth> COMPAQ PRESARIO V3000 V3417LA BROADCOM  4312 CHIPSET sp39912.EXE
<AzAel> and is the wireless card a slot in device or is it built into the laptop
<elizabeth> built in
<AzAel> elizabeth: i need exact model it should be on a sticker on the bottom of your laptop
<elizabeth> just told u
<AzAel> v3000 v3417la? which one?
<elizabeth> COMPAQ PRESARIO SERIES V3000 MODEL V3417LA
<AzAel> ah thanks
<Cybio> elizabeth: in the lshw information you posted earlier i miss the "eth0" device ... and the "wlan0" device .... seems then the module is not loaded ...
<elizabeth> i do think that because kubuntu intepid wont reconigze my wireless card it also dont have wlan
<elizabeth> http://pastebin.com/m3b070d63
<elizabeth> so if the modules is not loaded how can i get it done or recognize the wireless card or whatever the problem may be, sorry guys this is hard for someone new at all on this
<Cybio> i know i know ... :-) ... use google ... thats what i do.
<elizabeth> been using it since last week believe i have spend tons of hours usually till 3 am average every single day but ehers no much help about it
<drmrhorse> elizabeth:  you tried the dumb way with the hardware drivers manager, right?
<elizabeth> ???? so different lenguage how do i do that??
<drmrhorse> im not that good at kubuntu yet, but i got my hp laptop with a broadcom to work on hardy that way
<elizabeth> hardware drivers manager?? how or where do i get that??
<AzAel> elizabeth: Quote from a review of your laptop "The only sticking point might be for Linux users as Broadcom is pretty much Linux unfriendly."
<drmrhorse> on hardy its in the kde menu
<drmrhorse> i dont know about interpid
<drmrhorse> *intrepid
<Cybio> you can see if the module for your card is loaded by doing in a terminal "lsmod |grep bcm43xx"
<elizabeth> ok theres this icon that says HARDWARE DRIVER everytime i click on it just let me know wich drivers r in use thats it
<AzAel> try lspci
<mefisto__> http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/intrepid-cafuego/broadcom/
<elizabeth> but it wont get driver
<mefisto__> Broadcom binary firmware packages ^^
<drmrhorse> mefisto__ rocks
<mefisto__> elizabeth: try adding those repos to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<AzAel> http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/ <<<---has repositories to add
<mefisto__> :)
<AzAel> oh ffs
<AzAel> lol
<mefisto__> so we agree
<drmrhorse> gmta
<AzAel> quick draw mefisto__
<mefisto__> what's gmta?
<drmrhorse> Great Minds Think Alike
<elizabeth> ok i already try thembut didnt do anygood
<AzAel> ....find page, copy url, switch window, paste url, look up and and see that youve beaten me to it
<AzAel> drmrhorse: you honor me.....
<AzAel> elizabeth: whats the outout of 'lspci | grep broadcom
<elizabeth> nothing
<elizabeth> did  it twice and nothing:
<elizabeth> elizabeth@Elizabeth:~$ lsmod |grep bcm43xx
<elizabeth> elizabeth@Elizabeth:~$ lsmod |grep bcm43xx
<elizabeth> elizabeth@Elizabeth:~$
<Cybio> mmm ... or "lspci | grep Broadcom"
<drmrhorse> yeah, with the cap
<AzAel> or jus pastebin  lspci
<AzAel> [19:45] <-- elizabeth has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<AzAel> git fed up
<AzAel> got
<drmrhorse> she smashed her laptop
<Cybio> mmm ...
<drmrhorse> hardy recognized mine right away but when i tried intrepid on a live cd it didnt see it
<AzAel> heheheh i had that urge when i tried to upgrade my inspiron 1100 to kde 4,2
<drmrhorse> i dont know how mine is still in one piece
<drmrhorse> i think you guys had it though
<AzAel> i "know" how mine is still in one piece....its a friggin 5 year old cheap brick
<drmrhorse> ha
<AzAel> battery now lasts for 20 mins
<Cybio> :-P
<AzAel> Cybio: any ideas in the custom icon thing?
<AzAel> noy just you Cybio anyone
<Cybio> have a hp laptop here with intel wireless .... no probs at all with 7.10, 8.04 and 8.10
<AzAel> brought a pcmcia wireless card for mine....worked the moment i plugged it in
<drmrhorse> by b43 card appears to be running with the "sta" driver
<Cybio> i know the custom icon is configured by a .directory file in the share which you want to change the icon from
<AzAel> ooh
 * AzAel toddle off to 'touch .directory'
<Cybio> just tested with a local partion .... values in the ".directory" here are:
<Cybio> [Desktop Entry]
<Cybio> Icon=folder-important
<Cybio> thats all
<AzAel> [Desktop Entry]
<AzAel> Icon=folder_sound
<AzAel> thats whats in mine
<Cybio> works now ?
<AzAel> nope
<AzAel> .directory file was already there
<Cybio> mmm ... not really have a solution then
<AzAel> there is also a .directory.lock file
<Cybio> not really know what the .lock does
<AzAel> wait a moment
<Cybio> maybe re-mount
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<AzAel> well just deleted the .directory file and the folder icon reverted from a "?" icon to the native plain icon
<Cybio> and what you get when you delete the .lock file too and make a new .directory file?
<AzAel> well the strange thing is that if i look at properties is hows the icon i selected and if mouse over/select the folder the corect icon appears in the dolphin info bar
<Cybio> And that also happens when you change the icon again in properties? .... or does Dolphin then freezes again ?
<Suiko> morning
<Suiko> hi dudes, i have a problem
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: morning :)
<Suiko> well, its morning here =D
<AzAel> ok locks like i freezes in thge presence of a .lock file
<Suiko> in the fresh and bloomy germany XD
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: its 9:10am here
<Suiko> here 10:10
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: wassup with your linux box?
<Cybio> AzAel: OK :-) ... then it works now as it should ?
 * genii sips
<Suiko> well, i downloaded "some stuff" by rapidshare....and now...today, i wanted to download another one.....but rapidshare says that i am still download this file from yesterday
<Suiko> btw i surf with konqueror
<AzAel> Cybio: yes and no...
<Cybio> and what if you remount the share ? ...
<AzAel> if i select any icon other than te ones in the System/Places selection it goes back to the "?" icon
<Suiko> and so, everything alright?
<Cybio> hmmm strange ... i just tried with a local directory and can even give it a firefox icon
<novanars> hi
<Suiko> hi
<AzAel> remote paths maybe need full path
<arshad> hi
<AzAel> Suiko: hehehe rapidshare..........kill all instances of konqueror and clean out your cookies
<Suiko> already down =D
<Suiko> done...
<arshad> how do we clean cookies in UBuntu
<arshad> ??
<arshad> Firefox user
<arshad> or %Temp% files
<AzAel> Suiko: failing that if you have a dhcp assign ip address to your router then refresh and get another one if possible
<ActionParsnip> arshad: ctrl+shift+del in firefox
<Suiko> this might be the reason...
<ActionParsnip> arshad: most temp files are removed at reboot, you can also run: sudo apt-get clean to remove any old deb files from apt-et activity
<Suiko> and on the way i go and get a new nas XD
<AzAel> or "tools" -->> "Clear Private Data" from the firefox menus
<ActionParsnip> AzAel: mines the shortcut to that ;)
<ActionParsnip> AzAel: mouse takes too long
<arshad> Thanks
<andy__> %C2,7 hi
<wildbat_> /id
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: just providing addition info....options are nice
<ActionParsnip> AzAel: indeed. I just like to advise shortcut keys ut options are groovy
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: doesn't help the person with only one hand and only a single finger on that hand :P
<ActionParsnip> hahahaha
<ActionParsnip> can use tongue + nose for ctrl+shift ;)
<AzAel> hrmmmmm.........finger , nose and toe
<ActionParsnip> ive done that afore
<AzAel> ActionParsnip: ....thats is truely awesome
<ActionParsnip> well i was holding a beer / cider / something i believe, sounded like a good idea
<AzAel> you must have a real small hose...as i just tried it and was able to press both buttons with my nose
<AzAel> ctrl+alt might be difficult
<arshad> is ettercap secure enough to install n use or unsafe for own computer
<AzAel> Ok got another problemo, i love kmail in 4.2 however for some reason it only prints the first page of a html document
<arshad> how vulnerable is the ettercap user himself
<real_Suiko> nice
<real_Suiko> it works
<real_Suiko> rapidshare is free again =P
<AzAel> depends..has the user just been fired/dumped/hurt recently
<AzAel> arshad: sorry i don't know
<AzAel> lol @ real_Suiko and rapidshare
<real_Suiko> routers fault.....
<arshad> thanks AzAel
<Suiko> so
<AzAel> arshad: http://ettercap.sourceforge.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2271&sid=8099592590d4e5dd40c2056e66f99131
<arshad> thats for....
<AzAel> its in the faq section of ettercap, dunno thought it might help
<AzAel> some reading material n stuff
<arshad> ok
<arshad> chekin out
<AzAel> LOLZ ------>> http://www.fsdaily.com/Community/I_Give_Up_Windows_Is_Proof_That_People_Are_Too_Stupid_To_Use_Computers
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<AzAel> sorry
<Suiko> nice story
<AzAel> Suiko: by routers fault you mean?
<Suiko> nope, "router"'s fault....the little man in this small box =D
<Suiko> well i rebooted it and swoop, it worked again
<Suiko> well to your article...its a little bit curiouse....the military forces usually use microkernel os's especially "crafted"
<Suiko> instead of windows
<AzAel> careful my article post was somewhat Off Topic and hence i was warned thus
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<arshad> what is Kernel
<arshad> ?
<Cybio> arshad: Kernel is linux and Linux is the Kernel ... :-)
<triptec> the OS
<arshad> ok...n Debain
<arshad> ??
<triptec> takes care of resources and so on
<Cybio> Debian is a distribution
<triptec> is a distrubution
<Suiko> Debain is the brother of Debian
<triptec> no it's the child of debora and ian
<triptec> ;)
<Suiko> ahh, this was it
<triptec> could someone tell me why tasksel has "(must install )" beside Ubuntu Studio desktop???
<MegaMetals> is it possible to set Dolphin to put the last written file of a folder at the end ?
<MegaMetals> like in windows and GNOME
<arshad> BRB
<triptec> sort by edit?
<MegaMetals> triptec: Yes, I believe that's what I'd want
<JackWinter> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<JackWinter> I've checked out the above, was just wondering if there is a backport kernel repository, or if i could load jaunty kernels into intrepid someway ?
<AzAel> arshad: http://www.linux.com/whatislinux/114354  also there is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computer_science)
<triptec> MegaMetals: just started with kde and dolphin and it seems there isn't but the must be some way... not having it is just plain stupid
<MegaMetals> triptec: indeedy
<jussi01> MegaMetals: dolphin doesnt, but you can use konquewror and it does.
<MegaMetals> jussi01/triptec: I think sort by "date" works ?
<MegaMetals> Konquack got uninstalled the first time I saw it
<triptec> but i might want to sort by creation or access...
<jussi01> MegaMetals: ahh, yeah, I missed that. so you can...
<MegaMetals> jussi01: it seems that is the closes I can find anyway
<triptec> hmm
<triptec> strange
<triptec> MegaMetals: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851213
<triptec> MegaMetals: nevermind..
<triptec> MegaMetals: it was a reference to windows
<maxi_> hey leute
<maxi_> alles fit hier?
<maxi_> brücht unbedingt hilfe mit WLAN bzw jemand der mir sagt was ich für ne karte am bestenhol
<maxi_> hab nu schon zwei versucht und nur Ärger...
<maxi_> scheiss Wlan ich liebe Netzwerkkabel anstecken udn geht grrrrrr
<Cybio> !de
<maxi_> jemand nen tipp welche karte einfach zu besorgen ist und out of the box geht am besten please?
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<maxi_> shit sorry
<maxi_> de channel^^
<MegaMetals> oh yeah, one more thing.  How would I make firefox my default browser ? Opera is taking over the links
<MegaMetals> or is that program specific in linux
<triptec> MegaMetals: seems to be app specific...
<MegaMetals> triptec: i removed the Nazi Opera and it worked
 * ActionParsnip loves opera
<triptec> MegaMetals: hmm, kde doesn't seem that stable...
<ActionParsnip> triptec: which version?
<ubsafder> how do i take a snapshot of my screen ?
<ActionParsnip> ubsafder: print screen button
<ActionParsnip> ubsafder: or theres ksnapshot (or similar) in the k menu
<ubsafder> ok i got it
<ActionParsnip> "Thanks ActionParsnip for you help"  :(
<luciopedi> name Lucio
<guinda> hi
<ActionParsnip> !ihi | guinda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ihi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | guinda
<ubottu> guinda: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<guinda> does anyone know if is possible to install de Centos KDE look and feel in Kubuntu? I mean Icons and such things
<triptec> what is the name of the app that searches for other os to put in grub?
<guinda> triptec, why do you want this?
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drostie> triptec: the name of the app is /boot/grub/menu.lst ^_^;;
<drostie> (in a manner of speaking.)
<leilane> gfggdggg
<leilane> oi
<noren> oh i m back, one more unsuccesfull attemp to upgrade to kde4.2 i guess i sud wait till the fresh stable update is released
<leilane> hi
<leilane> llllçççççç
<noren> daskreech thanks for the help
<victor_e> noren, what has happend?
<victor_e> works fine for me
<WindBack> I have recently installed ubuntu. When I look in the xorg.conf file to see the default configuration i see that the file is empty. I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but the "wizard" dont askme nothing related to the video configuration.  I want to know from what place xorg is taking the video configuration??
<ActionParsnip> WindBack: what video card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> lspci | grep -i vga will tell you
<ActionParsnip> WindBack: the reconfigure xserver-xorg goodness was thrown out after gutsy :(
<liwenyu> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | liwenyu
<ubottu> liwenyu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<liwenyu> what is this? what is IRC? who can tell me?
<ActionParsnip> liwenyu: irc == internet relay chat
<ActionParsnip> liwenyu: you connect to an irc server and join one of its channels, you can then talk to people in that channel
<ActionParsnip> liwenyu: you can also make your own channel by joining a channel that isnt listed. you wil lthen be the admin of that channel
<liwenyu> oh,i see
<ActionParsnip> liwenyu: this particular channel is the offcial kubuntu support channel
<liwenyu> yeah,i know,it's the first time i come to here. i like ubuntu very much.
<liwenyu> so what ddo we talk abou here?
<Cybio> liwenyu: problems people have with using kubuntu
 * LutiusVeratius|A is away: Gone away for now
<liwenyu> 我能讲中文吗？
<liwenyu> can i speak Chinese here?
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> liwenyu: its a pure support channel, for folks with issues or people who like helping people with issues
<liwenyu> oh,thanks for telling me that.if i have any problem with kubuntu,i will ask direcctly
<ActionParsnip> liwenyu: yeah, as the room and someone wil try and help (most likely)
<honzo_> hey
<honzo_> i have a litle question
<Dr_willis> Oh?
<honzo_> how can i instal kde from svn
<Dr_willis> No idea
<Dr_willis> check the kde homepage there may be some svn instrictions there.
<Dr_willis> or the ppa repos may have some nightly builds.
<ActionParsnip> honzo_:  KDE 4.2 is out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<honzo_> this is the problem becouse i can't goot anglish and i can't this read;/
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<honzo_> ja ino ze zaden nie chce nic napisac;/
<bazhang> honzo_, /join #ubuntu-pl
<Dr_willis> I dont think anyone in here speaks PL other then the bot. :)
<Dr_willis> of course no one reads wha the bot actually says. :)
<honzo_> i have now install kde 4.2 from repo
<Cybio> :-)
<Suiko> "nobody likes the records that i play" ?
<Dr_willis> that was a fast install.. if you just did it.
<Suiko> nice weather, today, isnt it?
<ActionParsnip> honzo_: wow thats fast, you ona dual T3 line or something
<Suiko> ahhh what a wonderful feeling, freshly razord, brushed teeth, and a 1400 sided book about C
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: nice, is it "pointers on C"  that book is awesome
<Suiko> nope, its C from A to Z
<ActionParsnip> nice
<ActionParsnip> not hugely offtopic or anything
<Suiko> just pure C
<Suiko> some algorithm, explanation and so on
<peaches> what program makes the devices in /dev ?
<Suiko> what the hell 86 bucks for pointers on c ?
<PSiL0> i am so ready to put a bullet through my kubuntu laptop for freezing, yet again with my work
<ActionParsnip> PSiL0: check dmesg
<ActionParsnip> PSiL0: try disapling acpi and running it a while
<PSiL0> already rebooted...
<PSiL0> it did not respond to ctrl-alt-sysreq, ctrl-alt-backspace...
<PSiL0> fucking xorg
<PSiL0> I lost the last three hours of work
<freegoo> can anyone help, i can only mount my hfsplus formated hard drive as "READ ONLY" (ipod usb)
<PSiL0> sorry for ranting, but I need to turn in my results in a few hours..
<jussi01> !ohmy | PSiL0
<ubottu> PSiL0: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<PSiL0> I am extremely discouraged with kubuntu's stability... I
<PSiL0> I hate to say this, but I never experienced system freezes at such inopportune times on my winxp.. *shakes head*
<Suiko> kde 4.2=
<Suiko> ?
<PSiL0> yes, on kde 4.2, 08.10, x86_64
<jussi01> PSiL0: first, I suggest you make sure you save your work often. then, tell us a little more about your issue, what exactly happened, what kind of HW, which version of kubuntu etc
<Suiko> well, its kinda far from stable, i guess
<PSiL0> well, if I didn't save my work repeatedly before, then I would have lost 8 hours of it..
<Suiko> then do so, as i do, i save every 10 minutes of my work
<Suiko> on an extern harddisk
<WindBack> ActionParsnip, WindBack: the reconfigure xserver-xorg goodness was thrown out after gutsy :(  WHHYY??
<ActionParsnip> WindBack: no idea duder
<jussi01> PSiL0: please give us more details so we can try help you!
<ActionParsnip> WindBack: if you tell me what videocard you have i can advise
<PSiL0> Well, it is 5am here I need some sleep before having to drive a long distance tomorrow...
<PSiL0> well, I had several apps open along with k3b..
<PSiL0> the burn already finished, but I had several java apps open with my image stacks (work) and openoffice... The problem happened when I closed my firefox session, and while dolpin was choking when I tried to transfer a rar file of an album I wanted to burn for my trip tomorrow
<PSiL0> the rar file was on an external harddrive
<PSiL0> ntfs-g
<ActionParsnip> maybe thats the culprit
<ActionParsnip> the ntfs
<PSiL0> well, maybe, but my drive did not exhibit any excessive writing, but I surmised that ntfs-g, dolphin, and nepomuk makes for a deadly comibination
<ActionParsnip> WindBack: if you run lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> WindBack: it will tell you
<Lummoxx_> Full ntfs support is still fairly young, correct?
<Dr_willis> Lummoxx_,  2+ yrs old is young?
<Lummoxx_> seems like not all that long ago, it was read only
<PSiL0> Maybe I'm masochistic for being determined to use linux as my daily working environment...
<PSiL0> even though my data sheet from openofice recovered, but image stacks from imagej have been obliterated..
<Dr_willis> read up on the ntfs-3g site..  i guess..  the 'ntfs' driver  is still read only i belive.. ntfs-3g is the latest and greatest. :) its been RW for some time now
<WindBack> ActionParsnip, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<PSiL0> *sigh* and I thought linux was supposed to be stable...
<Suiko> it is
<Suiko> linux is stable like hell, except for the GUI
<PSiL0> ahh, there you go..
<PSiL0> I guess kde 4.2.0 is my problem
<Suiko> so it is ^^
<PSiL0> maybe I'll return when jaunty is released.
<Lummoxx_> I'm 24 hours on KDE 4.2, no issues yet.  So...it's still early, but...
<ActionParsnip> WindBack: appears to be supported by i915  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<Suiko> or you use another gui
<Lummoxx_> The real problem with linux is hardware support.  Linux itself is fine.  When you start plugging in hard drives, and whatever else, it's not necessarily a "linux" issue, but probably a driver issue.
<Suiko> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<PSiL0> Suiko: maybe when I don't have fellowships and papers I need to write..
<Dr_willis> the main problem with 'hardware' is hardware support. :)
<Suiko> but. instead of hanging around here, dont you think to redo your lost work?
<ActionParsnip> Lummoxx_: just buy whats compatible and you got an easy life
<Dr_willis> it pays to buy hardware that is not the latest :)
<PSiL0> Suiko: It is late, and I need to sleep.. My eyes can't follow individual synapses on my brain image stacks anymore
<Lummoxx_> Heh, I know that.  :D  I'm running nice and stable here, Kubuntu 8.10 and KDE 4.2  :)
<ActionParsnip> Lummoxx_: if more companys embraced linux / bsd  itd be cool but some flat refuse (logitech are a classic example)
<PSiL0> Lummoxx_: not when it comes to biomedical research though
<Suiko> then do some minute sleeping, i do this to in college =D
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: it also pays to not buy from Creative ;)
<Lummoxx_> If you're doing biomedical research, then you should be on 8.04 LTS
<Lummoxx_> And run 8.10 KDE 4.2 on a spare laptop that you can screw with
<Lummoxx_> or something
<Suiko> or a virtual maschine =D
<Lummoxx_> heh, that too
<PSiL0> sorry guys, I have to get up in a few hours for a long drive... I have to tell my collaborator that my linux laptop ate my experiment results from the other day...
<PSiL0> that I have to a backtrace, which is going to be even more painful
<Suiko> well then, good luck
<Dr_willis> ive had very few issues with my creative cards..  untill the xifi
<Dr_willis> my auigy 2 cards ahve outlasted 5+ PC's :)
<Lummoxx_> Hehe, if you put as much effort into your OS, instead of the drama, you'd be running 8.04 LTS and stable.
<Lummoxx_> I've got an original Logitech G15 keyboard and a Creative X-Fi in this.
<Suiko> Lummoxx, dont forget about kde 3*
<Lummoxx_> The G15tools seem decent, but are poorly documented...took a day of forums cruising and googling to get it semi-working.
<Dr_willis> I got a G15 also.. silly key letters are all work off the asdf keys.
<Dr_willis> I can get thiose working real fast. :) but i learned how to use them befor they were even well documented. Heh
<ActionParsnip> Lummoxx_: ive a keysonic mouse / kb in one which is seen as a standard usb kb / mouse and an onboard realtek 5.1 which works out of the box, even my netgear wifi works out of the box
<Lummoxx_> The sound card, I grabbed the creative linux drivers, compiled and installed, and I have sound.  Haven't done any real checking, though, like making sure 7.1 works, etc.
<Lummoxx_> yeah, working out of the box is nice...but the key for me, is that there are solutions for my hardware, I just have to work at it a little.  And I don't hit IRC crying "woe is me" when it doesn't work inside 3 minutes.  :)
<Dr_willis> Lummoxx_,  You mean You read the fine docs first?
<Lummoxx_> I've been a Gnome user up until this month.  :)  I also have Fedora 10 with KDE 4.2 on my laptop...an Inspiron 9300 .  :)  Stable so far too, and that hardware is kinda old now.
<Lummoxx_> Hah, yeah.  Docs.
<Lummoxx_> I spend a lot of time buried in documentation, READMEs, and googling, mainly because the people I support are incapable.
<Lummoxx_> But...it's a living.
<Lummoxx_> In a perfect world, we could always use what the F really means in RTFM.  :)
<ActionParsnip> i used to, now i dont deal with users for work :)
<arkygeek> Hi.  I am running Kubuntu Intrepid.  How do I associate .jar files with Sun Java?
<Suiko> java -jar file.jar
<arkygeek> If I open in file browser, I can right click on them and go open with >  Sun   but on desktop,etc, if i right click, that option is not there
<arkygeek> Suiko: thanks.  but how do i get it so that i can just click on the .jar file?
<ActionParsnip> arkygeek: right click jar file -> open with   select the java binary and select 'remember this association' or hatever it is
<ActionParsnip> arkygeek: if you type: which java    it will give you the path to the java binary
<arkygeek> ahhhh thanks ActionParsnip
<Suiko> i like java =D
<ActionParsnip> arkygeek: works with all binarys in your PATH
<drostie> anyone recall where the single click/double click preference is located?
<drostie> (I'm in kde 4.2, in case it changed.)
<Lummoxx_> System Settings, Keyboard & Mouse, Mouse
<ifroog> Question, Is there a kde3 version of Kubuntu 8.10?
<drostie> thankee :-)
<Lummoxx_> remove the kde that's installed, or better yet, don't install any gui at all on 8.10, then download and compile the source for kde3.  then come back and let us know how well it went.  :)
<ifroog> Compile, Is it not there on the repository?
<Lummoxx_> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but no...why would it be?  Kubuntu ships with KDE 4.1, I think it would be unreasonable and impractical to keep every old version of every package as well.
<ifroog> So, kde 3 is not being developed separately?
<Lummoxx_> actually, an apt-cache search kde3 shows that it's not in the repo
<Lummoxx_> Your query confuses me.
<Lummoxx_> Why would they develop kde3 for a distro that is released with kde4?
<Lummoxx_> More accurately, 4.1 with 4.2 in the pipe?
<Lummoxx_> If you want kde3 on 8.10, you'll have to download it from kde.  Someone may have packages for it that may work on 8.10, but more likely you'll have to download the source and compile/make install it.
<drostie> ifroog: but if you're concerned that KDE 4.1 was a bit crap, just wait a little for KDE 4.2 (or install jaunty)
<Lummoxx_> Or be daring like me, and install the "experimental" 4.2  :)
<drostie> (or try the upgrade path, but it's maybe a little tricky to get right.)
<freegoo> guys i really need help, i tryed mounting with sudo. but when i try and create a file i get the read only
<freegoo> i check mount. and it says RW: "/dev/sdb3 on /media/dfddrive type hfsplus (rw)"
<ifroog> drostie, I am on 4.2 actually..
<ifroog> Lummoxx_,
<freegoo> i also tryed chmod. but again said read only file system. seriously out of ideas. can anyone
<ifroog> Got 4.2 from http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu
<drostie> freegoo: Is it a permissions problem? (does [sudo touch /media/dfddrive/testfile] also produce the same error?)
<drostie> ifroog: k. Just asking; I know a bunch of people were upset by their first experiences of kde4.
<Lummoxx_> ifroog: dunno what that is.  I upgraded mine by following the instructions at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Lummoxx_> strictly imo: the "stable" 4.1 is worse than "experimental" 4.2
<ifroog> yeah, true
<Lummoxx_> your mileage may vary, IANAL, all rights reserved, etc.
<freegoo> drostie: touch: cannot touch `/media/dfddrive/testfile': Read-only file system
<Dr_willis> I found 4.2 an improvement.. but i still see room for Much more improvement.
<freegoo> drostie: thanks for the help
<ifroog> I was on ubuntu 8.10 then moved to kde4.2.
<ifroog> adding the repo above.
<BluesKaj> "morning
<Lummoxx_> again, I don't recognize that project-neon thing.  I upgraded to 4.2 using the instructions I linked above, right on kubuntu.org
<Lummoxx_> which I would consider "authoritive"
<Lummoxx_> eg: added the repo, added the public key, updated using Adept
<ifroog> Alright, i will reinstall this system with kde 8.10 and follow that link.
<ifroog> kubuntu*
<ifroog> cause, im mixed up with ubuntu repos.
<Lummoxx_> there was an error during the update, but the recommended fix in the error worked fine
<Lummoxx_> just had to do an apt-get -f install
<ifroog> k
<drostie> freegoo: does this happen with other drives, too, or just HFS+ (Apple) formatted ones?
<ockonal> Hello, how can i configure my microphone for skype?
<Lummoxx_> Is http://wiki.kubuntu.org down for anyone?  taking forever to load pages.
<Dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ifroog> drostie, Lummoxx_ Dr_willis, Tx, Cya guys later on the experimental.
<ockonal> Dr_willis: skype.. How can i configure it for all system?
<BluesKaj> Lummoxx_, it's taking along timre here too.
<Lummoxx_> good luck ifroog
<Lummoxx_> heh, the mice must be tired
<BluesKaj> on strike, by the look of it :
<drostie> ockonal: is your microphone working in the first place? (does [xxd -l 128 /dev/audio] output something random looking or something repetitive looking?
<DJ_Synergy> hello@all
<Lummoxx_> hi DJ
<DJ_Synergy> i need some help with my intrepid ... it worked fine ... then i updated my packages and installed the ATIX-Driver for my radeon 9200
<ockonal> drostie: xxd: /dev/audio: Device or resource busy
<DJ_Synergy> now intrepid won't start kde
<drostie> ockonal: are you doing something else with your audio device right now?
<DJ_Synergy> the display flickers 3 times but won't display kde
<ockonal> drostie: yeah, i've enabled it in kMix
<ockonal> drostie: i can hear myself, but my opponent in skype can't
<Lummoxx_> can he hear other people?
<Lummoxx_> :D
<ockonal> . . .
<ockonal> :)
<DJ_Synergy> he has turned of his speakers ^
<Lummoxx_> Hey, it's a fair question!
<DJ_Synergy> xD
<ockonal> Sorry
<Lummoxx_> If he's only tried to Skype with you, then how do you know the problem isn't on his end?
<ockonal> But i've just spoken with him in Windows
<ockonal> Lummoxx_: i've just spoken :)
<DJ_Synergy> ockonal .. if you can hear yourself, i think it is not a problem with your audiodevice
<DJ_Synergy> maybe skype isn't configured correctly
<ockonal> Dj_Synergy: so, i asked here, how can i config it
<ockonal> device input: default
<DJ_Synergy> ok .. at this time i was not in this channel .. sry
<ockonal> and others fieald are default
<ockonal> ok
<DJ_Synergy> so i've never used skype in linux ... sry ... but i can't help you with this problem
<ockonal> Dj_Synergy: thanx ;)
<DJ_Synergy> ^^
<Lummoxx_> Neither have I.  Skype run natively in linux?
<DJ_Synergy> but .. i need help with intrepid ... it will not start kde correctly after updating packages and installing ATI-Radeon-Driver
<DJ_Synergy> i think it's a problem with the ATI-Driver
<DJ_Synergy> but i can't remember the package-name to uninstall
<DJ_Synergy> textmode works fine ... everything is ok ... i can run apt-get and so on ...
<drostie> Lummoxx_: Skype is one of the hallmark Qt applications. ^_^
<Lummoxx_> dpkg -l | grep ati   ?
<Lummoxx_> drostie: oh, I guess you can tell, I don't use Skype  :D
<drostie> And to whoever asked about wiki.kubuntu.org, I'm getting errors when I load that.
<Lummoxx_> yeah, that was me, it appears to have lost my G15 page I was creating.  :(
<DJ_Synergy> hmm ... what is this command doing???
<BluesKaj> DJ_Synergy, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<drostie> DJ_Synergy: aptitude search suggests xserver-xorg-video-ati.
<Lummoxx_> "dpkg -l" lists installed packages, the " | grep ati" filters out packages except those that contain "ati" in the name.
<DJ_Synergy> exactly that is the driverpackage
<DJ_Synergy> ok .. i will try to remove this package
<BluesKaj> DJ_Synergy , adept lists the 9200 as supported by the xorg-driver-fglrx ...it sounds like a generic driver , but if the specific one you installed won't launch X then you have make a decision
<BluesKaj> have to
<Cybio> btw you also can try to change fglrx in ati in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DJ_Synergy> ahhh ok .. so if i remove the package, X will start again???
<BluesKaj> Cybio, that was a good suggestion for older versions of the OS , not for intrepid
<diego_> hi guys, is this the right channel to ask why an excel file cannot be opened properly, looks like a bunch of xml only, on ubuntu-> openoffice latest version?
<BluesKaj> DJ_Synergy , remove the package then install xorg-driver-fglrx
<tester_> amarok 2.0 isn't really memory friendly
<cuznt> i have no probs at all with amarok
<Lummoxx_> diego_: not really, sounds more like an open office and/or excel issue.  your time would probably be better spent looking at those, unless someone here has an answer off the top of their head.
<tester_> free comparisons show that loading amarok + loading a cool stream takes ~70mb of ram
<tester_> rhythmbox doing a similar task takes 37mb
<BluesKaj> cuznt , telling ppl that you have no probs doesn't help anyone solve theirs
<drostie> diego_: Do you have openoffice.org-calc installed? What happens if you try to import it into Calc with the menu options?
<tester_> the rest seems quite ok
<tester_> in jaunty alpha 4 and ram usage testing
<drostie> (I wasn't aware that Excel had an XML-ish format, but what do I know?)
<cuznt> i was actually responding to <tester_> amarok 2.0 isn't really memory friendly
<shazoor> is there anyone to chat with me?
<drostie> no. next question?
<tester_> cuznt: it works fine, i am just testing kde4 memory usage in a vm here
<Lummoxx_> does the bot like everyone?  let's see.
<Lummoxx_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lummoxx_> It does!  It likes me!
<cuznt> right on
<drostie> tester_: 35 mb sounds like awfully little to be worried about.
<diego_> drostie: i get something like an import wizard that shows me a bunch of xml instead of the actuall xls file properly formatted in the spreadsheet
<tester_> drostie: 35mb is roughly 40% more than rhythmbox takes and it is a lot
<diego_> i have managed to install the latest version 3
<tester_> taken that the whole kde desktop only + quassel and konsole takes only 18mb here
<lex_> hy
<cuznt> !quassel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quassel
<cuznt> what is quassel?
<lex_> hi
<tester_> cuznt: the new default irc client in kubuntu jaunty
<lex_> my english is bad..
<drostie> diego_: hold on, let me try to find a smallish .xls file online.
<tester_> does anybody know what happened to the k3b kde4 port?
<cuznt> i did not getthat.
<cuznt> im ibby ibex
<cuznt> or something like that
<diego_> drostie if you wish i can send you the one i am trying to open
<drostie> Is there a reference for ubottu, or do we just play around with commands like !dudewheresmycar until we find ones that work? :->
<diego_> it is small
<Lummoxx_> Oh, this is the first I've heard of Quassel, and I am greatly intrigued!
<Lummoxx_> Especially the screen-like functionality.
<tester_> Lummoxx_: yep and it looks great here and has notification integration into kde
<JontheEchidna> tester_: it recently has gotten a lot of activiity. It looks very promising for Kubuntu 9.04
<JontheEchidna> (k3b)
<tester_> JontheEchidna: cool
<tester_> JontheEchidna: will you use qt 4.5?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<tester_> i ask because of the webkitpart for konqui
<tester_> khtml is not my friend anymore
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it'll be really nice for that among other things
<tester_> it has been my friend very long...
<BluesKaj> !functionality
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about functionality
<drostie> diego_: that might be needed, since the ones I'm finding on Google, OpenOffice 3 has no trouble with, for me.
<tester_> JontheEchidna: ok cool
<diego_> should i dcc?
<BluesKaj> hehe , even bots don't know what that word really means :)
<tester_> how do i configure network-manager system wide settings
<drostie> !the-impending-robot-apocalypse
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tester_> the kde config does not let me. it is a greyed out button
<drostie> aww :-<
<Lummoxx_> tester_: SystemSettings -> Network Settings is grayed out?
<drostie> diego_: are you firewalled?
<diego_> mhhh i dont think
<diego_> i m under my company network
<diego_> anyway i ll put it on a ftp
<drostie> k.
<tester_> Lummoxx_: System Settings -> Network Management -> modify/configure -> System Connection checkbox
<tester_> i need to have system connection for wireless since home is on nfs
<tester_> i use /etc/network/interfaces at the moment
<tester_> but nm would be nice
<tester_> especially on laptops where you have a login for remote usage as well
<diego_> drostie let me know if it works for you
<diego_> i hope it is just  a simple compatibility prob that can be solved
<valmira> hello
<valmira> how to chancge mz destkop resolution?
<diego_> drostie:  what do you think? did you manage to open the file?
<ockonal> valmira: Ctrl + '+'
<drostie> diego_: nope. It appears that OpenOffice.org 3.0.1 in the repos doesn't like the Office Open standard that Microsoft is using.
<diego_> so the file is not working for you either ?
<Suiko> moin
<z1pp3r> On a fresh 8.10 install, the system crashes whenever i try to connect to my WPA encrypted wireless network using a Linksys WMP110 RangePlus PCI card. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<drostie> diego_: nope.
<drostie> side note: why couldn't Microsoft come up with a better name than "Office Open XML" ...?
<Suiko> Bill Gates wants to steal your brainwaves !
<Lummoxx_> tester_: I don't see that System Settings string.  Mine goes as I indicated in my first response.  Have you installed an alternate network management package?  I only have the kde 4.2 default.
<tester_> Lummoxx_: it is in the advanced tab on jaunty alpha4 here
<tester_> it is the kde4 configuration for network-manager
<tester_> not kde settings for network stuff
<christian_> excume, the channel in spanish??
<Pici> !es | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<christian_> thks
<diego_> drostie: XML is just a structure ... openOffice should be able to handle it since it surely is based on a proper DTD or XSD
<Lummoxx_> tester_: ah, not running that.  only idea I have, run it from a terminal with sudo
<drostie> diego_: OpenOffice has an XML parser, but the Office Open XML structure is not OpenDocument. So OpenOffice won't be able to handle it until it translates the semantics from one to the other.
<tester_> Lummoxx_: thx deosn't help either
<christian_> hello somebody know, about the backup in kmail??
<sarah88> Hi?
<christian_> hello sarah
<sarah88> where is this?
<sarah88> christian?
<tester_> is nobody using yahoo searh?
<tester_> s/searh/search
<tester_> i seem to be the only one complaining on bugs.kde.org for years
<tester_> there is no shortcut
<sarah88> am new here at irc..
<tester_> i'd like to see a bit more support for things other than google
<christian_> mmm I understand
<sarah88> i had been to yahoo
<sarah88> messenger
<sarah88> how is this? is this the same?
<christian_> mmm soso
<tester_> sarah88: i mean the webshortcut in konquero
<tester_> like yh: my websearch
<christian_> it is a community
<sarah88> an linux community?
<tester_> sarah88: i guess you use kubuntu?
<sarah88> yes
<sarah88> how can one know?
<Lummoxx_> tester_: yahoo search, instead of Google?  If you have a Geek Card, turn it in now!  :D
<tester_> Lummoxx_: no adding it as web shortcut
<tester_> Lummoxx_: as well as msn web search
<Lummoxx_> :)  Just yanking your chain.
<tester_> by the way google pays millions to mozilla to be default
<tester_> so konqui should be paid as well ;-)
<christian_> sarah where are you from
<christian_> ??
<sarah88> from jordan
<tester_> sarah88: because you have come to #kubuntu
<sarah88> hmm
<sarah88> i tot so too
<tester_> sarah88: this channel is for tech talk around kubuntu
<sarah88> oh sorry
<sarah88> i ddnt know
<tester_> sarah88: no prob
<tester_> sarah88: i don't know how strictly the guys take their topic here
<sarah88> is there some social work rooms?
<sarah88> i guess i shud leave tester...
<christian_> mmm I can create the anothers rooms???
<sarah88> violating tech space...
<sarah88> isnt there a global room?
<drostie> tester_: use firefox. Create a bookmark to [http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=%s] and then set the "keyword" to be something like "yh:" or just "y". Then "y stuff" should bring you to the search page for "stuff".
<sarah88> i am fed up with MS
<tester_> drostie: cool tipp thx. i am talking about having more shortcut support in konqui by default
<christian_> sarah you can connect a channel hola???
<christian_> #hola
<sarah88> how is that may i know?
<tester_> drostie: google seems to be a blind default nowadays
<tester_> drostie: i don't think this is a good idea
<drostie> tester_: You mean konqueror?
<tester_> drostie: for example
<sarah88> i tried from the menu
<drostie> I find konqueror unusable. If you click the location bar, it doesn't immediately select all. If you then try to Ctrl-A to select the entire URL (to delete it and go somewhere else), you find that the entire page -- not the entire URL -- has been copied.
<Lummoxx_> well swell, my entire wiki.kubuntu article is gone, not even in browser cache  :(  I am now sad.
<drostie> But there's a "Select Search Engines..." for the konqueror search bar which could be tooled to use Yahoo, I'm sure.
 * Dr_willis wakes up
<tester_> cu
 * drostie wakes down
<sarah88> hmm
<sarah88> brb
<UnixOne> when will kubuntu be released?
<UnixOne> jaunty^
<Pici> !jaunty | UnixOne
<ubottu> UnixOne: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<drostie> UnixOne: there are alphas available now. The final release is in April.
<UnixOne> ah, super
<UnixOne> thanks :)
<UnixOne> Already use it here :P
<Lummoxx_> !ubottu is pure awesome
<UnixOne> but didnt know when the final comes out, thx
<Lummoxx_> haha, oops
<Pici> Lummoxx_: ignored, don't worry.
<UnixOne> !ubottu whats up?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UnixOne> :D
<Lummoxx_> That's what I get for trying to be funny.
<Dr_willis> everytime some asks when it will be released.. they move the release date back 4 hrs,.. :)
<UnixOne> lol
<UnixOne> cool
<UnixOne> :D
<Lummoxx_> Pici: heh, thanks.
<UnixOne> btw. kde4.2 rocks
<Lummoxx_> UnixOne: Agreed.  24+ hours now on "experiemental", no issues.
<diego_> drostie: the windows open xml should be open as it is so the only difficult part should be to integrate it
<diego_> drostie: microsoft has been fined too much so far to keep things private
<drostie> diego_: there are, in fact, current projects to put oox into oo.o, and not just odf. But I don't know that there are fines involved for Microsoft if they don't use oox.
<drostie> s/know/think. ^_^
<UnixOne> Lummoxx_: nepomuk is not stable, crashes and everything is defaul like opera etc. and sometimes it doesn`t shutdown plus it had an issue that allowed login only on the second try :P however, It's still usable
<UnixOne> for an alpha
<Lummoxx_> I can only report what I've seen, and you better not have just jinxed me!  :D
<drostie> Microsoft likes ECMA, the group who standardized OOX for them. ECMA's most famous project of standardization was Javascript, which resolved a lot of headaches for us web developers.
<UnixOne> Lummoxx_: noo :P
<UnixOne> Lummoxx_: I think its better than vista, ubuntu was only comparable to xp, due to it`s similar features, but this built is comparable with windows 8 :D
<drostie> I don't know what it says about us as a planet that we have different organizations that exist solely to take formats and churn out standardized formats based on them.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Hah a You remember that?
<DaSkreech> diego_: have you read open XML ?
<UnixOne> unfortunately I can't outsource my stress :D
<drostie> UnixOne: sure you can. It's called "vacation in Paris." ^_^
<Dr_willis> I perfer Vegas :)
<drostie> But then you're not really outsourcing, are you? :-P
<Lummoxx_> Paris?  Meh...take me to Cancun!
<UnixOne> drostie: I've been too often there, but vegas or maledives would be ideal :)
<diego_> DaSkreech: no i have not
 * Dr_willis goes to the Shire for Vacation. :)
<UnixOne> Dr_willis Shirie?
<UnixOne> is that a street?
<UnixOne> :D
<Lummoxx_> Worsteshire?
<UnixOne> aaaaah :D
<Dr_willis> Shire,  Frogmorton,  Michel Delving :)
<DaSkreech> diego_: It's impossible to implement
<Dr_willis> Spending too much time playing Lord Of the Rings Online. :
<UnixOne> 7days are not enough for some projects..
<drostie> "Gentlemen, this could be the End of the World. Of Warcraft."
<UnixOne> $week = 7; final $week =14; // :D hehe
<diego_> DaSkreech: impossible is not the word if things come from microsoft come on!!!
<DaSkreech> Fine it's impossible for people other than Microsoft to implement
<drostie> slow day in #kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Yeah it happens
<DaSkreech> I've been in here for like two hours before anyone said anything
<DaSkreech> Then comes new release day
 * DaSkreech sighs
<Lummoxx_> I keep getting sucked back into WoW.  :(
<Lummoxx_> LotRO, Warhammer, EQ2, Eve, none hold me for long.
<Tm_T> Lummoxx_: that's offtopic (:)
<Dealer2mogette> is there people wich have problems with kubuntu and macbook pro (8600) ?
<Lummoxx_> Sorry, was in response to Dr_willis, and there was a lull.  :(
<Dealer2mogette> i've something like that : http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00320ut8.jpg
<Laeborg> i have some problems with my intel graphic card
<Dealer2mogette> Laeborg: have you resolve it ?
<DaSkreech> !ot | Lummoxx_
<ubottu> Lummoxx_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Laeborg> when i run a glxgears i only have a avarage fps on 200
<BluesKaj> Laeborg , how large is your glxgears window...larger window slows the fps down
<Laeborg> not that big
<Laeborg> maybe 200x200px or something like that?
<Laeborg> * alienware_ (alienware@ELiTE-iRC-771F845E.internetserviceteam.com) has joined #lobby
<Laeborg> 655 frames in 5.0 seconds = 130.975 FPS
<Tm_T> Laeborg: FYI glxgears is NOT an benchmark
<BluesKaj> Laeborg, which graphics card ?
<Laeborg> intel graphics media accelerator x3100
<noren> hi all again
<BluesKaj> Laeborg , onboard ?
<Laeborg> its a laptop
<Laeborg> acer extensa 5620
<noren> i am tierd of trying and crashing my kubuntu 8.10 to upgrade to kde4.2, i guess isud wait till kubuntu 9.04 comes out
<Lummoxx_> noren: what method of upgrading to kde 4.2 are you using?
<rmrfslash> Hey all...
<noren> from the experimental ppa
<rmrfslash> I'm trying to install octave3.0
<rmrfslash> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/texinfo/texinfo_4.11.dfsg.1-4_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<rmrfslash> any suggestions?
<rmrfslash> It says: try running apt-get update or with --fix-missing
<Lummoxx_> noren: following this? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<rmrfslash> i tried both... still unable to get it to install
<Laeborg> i have installed Steam (Counter-Strike 1.6) throught PlayOnLinux (wine i think) but my graphics only works in software mode, not openGL
<noren> any other suggestion, can i go from kubuntu 8.10 to jaunty alpha 4  ???
<rmrfslash> oh, wait... I didn't notice a missing GPG key
<rmrfslash> got it... and it works
<rmrfslash> thanks everyone
<Cybio> noren: i think that is not really recomended ...
<Lummoxx_> noren: are you looking to upgrade to jaunty, or just upgrade 8.10 to use kde 4.2?
<rmrfslash> for your prompt responses ;)
<noren> Lummoxx_: i tried tht N number of times but ended with a dpkg error and finally crashing the complete Kubuntu system as a whole
<noren> i wanted to get to kde 4.2 i heard that jaunty uses kde4.2
<noren> Cybio: what do u suggest ??
<Lummoxx_> noren: well, I used the link I just gave you, and did have an error, but the fix suggested in the error worked just fine for me.
<Cybio> i am now running KDE 4.2 on 8.10 ... .used the howto on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Dr_willis> I had issue with the  Ibex 4.2 upgrade/install. ui had to manually remove some package.. but it worked..
<noren> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 << have been using this only but always ends with a crashed system
<Cybio> use the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Dr_willis> You could clarify what a 'crashed system' means.
<Cybio> mmm works OK here
<Dr_willis> works ok for most people i imagine. :)
<Cybio> yes, i think so ... not really sure what crashed mean ... what errors there were
<noren> Dr_willis: after downloading all the packages it does not install all the package.... it quits half ways ssaying dpkg error.... then the title bar vanishes off all the windows , cant input anything using my keyboard...
<Dr_willis> use the commands from the console.. and not while runnign the stuff you are upgrading.. :) may be a good idea
<noren> it says to do apt-get -f install and then again quits afteer saying some error
<Dr_willis> reread and pastebin the error message perhaps.  to let the channel see whats going on.
<Lummoxx_> noren: that can't be good, I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120184/  But running apt-get -f install AND dpkg --configure -a fixed it.
<Dr_willis> the pastebinit command is handy for that
<Lummoxx_> noren: And did not see any window oddities.
<diego_> guys do you know what repository i should use to get the openvpn gui installed?
<noren> Lummoxx_: yes man even i start with this error, but  while running those did you closse the adept and ussed the konsole
<DaSkreech> noren: Still no Konqueror?
<Lummoxx_> noren: After getting that error, I exited Adept first, then ran those commands in a konsole.
<peacesarah> hello all
<peacesarah> anyway to get connected to social work sites?
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of 'social  work sites' I imagine.
<noren> Lummoxx_: oh may be thats why its not here... i should quit to the konsole and then try that i guess
<rmrfslash> I love how vim-full requires like 90MB of libraries
<rmrfslash> just to get syntax coloring
<rmrfslash> I need to install lib-mpeg3
<noren> DaSkreech: hey there, man me really tired of doing the same stuff going over and over again....... still NO SUCCESS
<rmrfslash> ruby, perl 5.10
<DaSkreech> peacesarah: A browser
<rmrfslash> libhal--storage1
<rmrfslash> insane.
<rmrfslash> so much for ubuntu jeos
<DaSkreech> noren: Where are you now?
<Lummoxx_> noren: trying to run apt in a konsole while Adept is still running will always fail, in my experience.  You're using either Adept, or command line, but never both.
<Dr_willis> sounds like it may be grabing the 'recommended' stuff  as well. but ive never used JEOS. so cant tell.
<noren> DaSkreech: same place got crasshed and reinstalled
<rmrfslash> It is grabbing all sorts of junk
<rmrfslash> that is obviously unnecessary for vim
<rmrfslash> I just want the syntax on command to work in vim
<rmrfslash> 90MB
<rmrfslash> That's how much it costs
<Dr_willis> Rant some more about it.. that will fix it. :)
<rmrfslash> I know, right?
<Dr_willis> or grab the source and  go to town i guess.
<arshad> HI
<noren> Lummoxx_: {apt-get -f install AND dpkg --configure -a}  or {dpkg --configure -a AND apt-get -f install} ???  will both have the same effect or different
<Dr_willis> I recall compiling vim for puppy linux  into a less then 10mb package.
<Dr_willis> but i idident try very hard to make it smaller
<giuseppe> hi
<DaSkreech> --no-recommends
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> noren: Where are you now?
<rmrfslash> oh well
<noren> DaSkreech: what do u mean??
<DaSkreech> What is your current situation?
<noren> i just got a fresh install !! --- last time i was able to corrupt my X-Server and kdm... had lost the GUI cmpletly !! :(
<Dr_willis> It pays to install a extra minimal desktop for emergancies :)
<peacesarah> is there a public irc chat room
<peacesarah> ?
<noren> Dr_willis: how to do tht, i got dual boot Win and Kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> noren: Want me to show you how to get here and get help without a GUI ?
<DaSkreech> peacesarah: This is a public IRC
<Dr_willis> noren,  do what? install a extra desktop ? 'sudo apt-get install openbox'
<Krooks> Hello, I'm quite new to kubuntu but I have been using linux for a long time. I have been using Gentoo for 7 years. Anyway, if a softwarefor example qt-creator is not in the list of apps provided by Adept, what are my options to install it ?
<Dr_willis> or any of a dozen+ other destop/window managers you could be using. noren
<peacesarah> i am not a tecie DaSk
<peacesarah> am into bio
<peacesarah> techie
<Dr_willis> BioMusic! Music made by  Bacteria Cultures!
<Dr_willis> BioTech -  :)  That like RoboTech?
<noren> Dr_willis: Openbox, ??
<Dr_willis> noren,  or any other ones you may want.
<nazghrell> hi
<Dr_willis> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<nazghrell> im looking for help.
<noren> DaSkreech: i was able to install iirc and connect to the irc.freenode.net but  could not connect to the #kubuntu channel
<DaSkreech> peacesarah: You asked a question you got an answer
<nazghrell> how to change resolution on kubuntu??
<DaSkreech> !hi | nazghrell
<ubottu> nazghrell: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nazghrell> thx
<nazghrell> pls somebody help me?
<DaSkreech> noren: you mean Irssi ?
<nazghrell> i need change resolution on my kubuntu ...
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_willis> Or users can set tehir own res.. if you dont have the proper video card drivers installed  - you may want to do that first..
<DaSkreech> noren: You mean irssi ?
<noren> DaSkreech: oh sorry i meant ircii !! :)
<DaSkreech> !info ircii
<ubottu> ircii (source: ircii): Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 20051015-2.3 (intrepid), package size 478 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<DaSkreech> interesting :)
<Dr_willis> ircii is one of the older irc clients i recall.
<noren> if only i could know how to get into irc from CLI ??
<Dr_willis> it should use the normal /join #kubuntu type command
<Dr_willis> noren,  just type the command name?
<DaSkreech> noren: you got onto freende ?
<noren> Dr_willis: oh i am not much of a user of IRC i have been using this from couple of days only ,
<Dr_willis> irc<tab> shows that ircii is called with 'ircII' upper case II
<Dr_willis> or use irssi. i would suggest irssi over ircII
<noren> so did not knew much about the command and how to use them and that also on CLI
<DaSkreech> noren: Ok lets make this easier install irssi
<Dr_willis> !tab | noren
<ubottu> noren: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<noren> right now i am using konversation to to interact with you guys.. can i login simultaneously through irssi
<DaSkreech> noren: yes
<Dr_willis> noren,  of course :()
<Dr_willis> you could have a dozen irssi's going..
<noren> simple apt-get irssi will get that installed or i would have to download something
<DaSkreech> noren: apt-get install irssi
<Dr_willis> Most everything can be isntalled with apt-get install :)
<Dr_willis> what which cant.. :) i rarely use
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: he's new to IRC something like that is undheard of in say MSN
<noren> and how to remove ircii
<Dr_willis> !apt-get | noren
<ubottu> noren: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> apt-get remove  whatever
<Dr_willis> Logical eh?
<Dr_willis> :)
<noren> ok let me get in here again from CLI :)
<DaSkreech> noren: let us know when you are ready
<DaSkreech> ok
<noren_> hi all << finally i am in with irssi
<Dr_willis> wow.. :)
<xtrender> oi..
<Dr_willis> took ya that long to figure out  /server freenode.net  and /j #kubuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<noren> Dr_willis: its something really new for me... its really great
<Dr_willis> the irssi homepage has some VERY VERY well done docs also..
<DaSkreech> noren: Ok do you know about TTYs?
<noren> yes ctrl alt f1 f2 and on
<xtrender> hello ppl.. there is a way to instal grub out of mbr? install it in the hard drive?
<DaSkreech> noren: ok good
<DaSkreech> Where are you stuck now for installing KDE 4.2 ?
<noren> no i can go for one more try to update i guess.... << :)
<DaSkreech> !grub | xtrender
<ubottu> xtrender: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120184/ << it was same
<noren> one more thing if u guys cann tell me howto use this pastebinit in CLI
<Dr_willis> pastebinit command
<Dr_willis> or 'cat text | pastebinit'
<DaSkreech> noren: What happens if you just sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin ?
<Krooks> Is Inprepid using grub2 ?
<xtrender> ...cause i want to use windows boot loader to boot in linux.
<Dr_willis> GRUB can be installed to places other then the MBR
<DaSkreech> xtrender: Windows Boot loader will not boot linux
<Dr_willis> I find the grub boot loader much more flexiable then the windows boot loader stuff
<xtrender> no? why not?
<noren_> DaSkreech wait i am trying to update again will get back when in trouble again
<DaSkreech> Because Microsoft's loader has no interest in loading anything but a Microsoft Operating system
<Dr_willis>  Ive seen the windows boot loader used for WUBI and  GeeXbox. :) but thats special cases
<DaSkreech> It actually won't even load other MS operating systems
<xtrender> yes. but i have one problem.. i have a dell xps m1210. it comes with media direct aplication wich uses mbr. when grub is installed the media direct aplication is messed up.
<Dr_willis> Id have to wonder what taht mbr is doing...
<xtrender> look at http://tinyurl.com/6897tv
<DaSkreech> hi peacesarah1
<peacesarah1> yes??
<peacesarah1> hello
<xtrender> lol.
<cuznt> peace, peacesarah1
<DaSkreech> hi peacesarah1
<marcel> please how can i select text from a file with Gvim ?
<DaSkreech> marcel: highlight it with the mouse
<DaSkreech> You can paste with middle click
<DaSkreech>  you can do that with any text in Linux
<DaSkreech> peacesarah1: Did you need help with anything?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis, BluesKaj: hi guys
<marcel> DaSkreech: thank you, but using keys ?
<DaSkreech> marcel: ctrl+C and Ctrl+V
<marcel> DaSkreech: thank you..., :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis, BluesKaj: can you two take care of noren_ ?
<peacesarah1> well
<DaSkreech> he's had a really rough time trying to get KDE 4.2
<peacesarah1> i wanted to know how to reach irc socialworks room
<DaSkreech> peacesarah1: Where did you find out about it?
<peacesarah1> i dont know
<peacesarah1> am askin
<DaSkreech> Is the room called socialworks ?
<xtrender> can anyone know answer my question?
<peacesarah1> leave it man
<DaSkreech> xtrender: ask in #grub
<DaSkreech> peacesarah1: What do you mean a socialworks room ?
<DaSkreech> peacesarah1: I can explain how IRC is structured if that helps
<peacesarah1> mm
<Dr_willis> Its about Bed time for me. :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Awww :) g'night
<Dr_willis> 3rd shift worker here.
<DaSkreech> peacesarah1: IRC has servers which generally house many rooms with people of like mind
<d1m0n> part
<DaSkreech> peacesarah1: For example you are on the freenode server now which has many people who like open software services and culture
<DaSkreech> There are other servers which mostly cater to say Gamers or Warez or people who just want to talk
<DaSkreech> on each server there are many rooms that group people by specific topics
<peacesarah1> ok
<peacesarah1> then?
<DaSkreech> This room is for people who need help with Kubuntu for example
<DaSkreech> So you would need to know the server and room that you want to get to
<peacesarah1> yes
<peacesarah1> tru
<DaSkreech> If someone told you about a socialworks IRC then you would need those two bits of info
<DaSkreech> If you saw it on a website then I can look at the website an tell you how to get to the IRC chan
<noren__> Dr_willis: ok then s c later if i had not managed to craash my system
<DaSkreech> noren__: I have to go to a meeting now
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: WOuld you be able to help?
<peacesarah1> There is one called DynastyNet
<noren__> DaSkreech: i wont be ready to ask question before couple of hours
<DaSkreech> peacesarah1: ok where did you get this information from?
<DaSkreech> noren__: Oh I may be back by then
<peacesarah1> google
<DaSkreech> Can you give me the link you are looking at
<noren__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<peacesarah1> http://searchirc.com/networks
<noren> test
<DaSkreech> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<peacesarah1> Mr Da?
<Dr_willis> Hmm?
<Kbeville> just installed kubuntu... i want to beable to play windows media formatts i think i have to install gstreamer or something so any help would be assisted
<essial> Kbeville: yeah
<Kbeville> what do i need to do to get it to work essial?
<essial> kbeville: do a search for "ugly" in adept
<essial> assuming you have that setup
<Kbeville> just gstreamer essial
<essial> that is gstreamer
<essial> its the ugly set
<Kbeville> ok
<Kbeville> thanks will try
<essial> its "ugly" because of licensing issues
<Kbeville> yeah i figure so
<xtrender> thanks for the help =(
<Kbeville> what media center program do u recommend for me to use
<essial> I just use the defaults
<essial> I use xine for dvd, but everythign else i let kde choose for me :p
<Kbeville> ok thanks for the help
<essial> (I'm running kubuntu if thats worth anything to you)
<najumudh> ?
<Kbeville> me to
<yoolao> hello, i just lost the susppend (to ram / to disk) icons in the kde menu, how can i fix this please? package to reinstall?
<wildbat> yoolao : click shutdown and press and hold shutdown icon you will see it
<yoolao> it seems it dont work
<Kbeville> essial: how do i get my hp laptop remote to work with kubuntu?
<wildbat> yoolao: hmm idk then that where the suspend to RAM moved to for my laptop
<yoolao> what is idk?
<wildbat> idk = idon't know
<yoolao> ok thanks
<yoolao> in fact does some one know what are the icons in the kde menu? link to file / config file?
<mcbrain> Hi, the borders of all my KDE windows disappeared... I don't know how I did this, can someone help me restore them ?
<Dr_willis> Were you using compiz ?
<fuzura> yes
<Dr_willis> restart compiz with compiz --replace perhaps.
<fuzura> ok, i try
<Dr_willis>  the fusion-icon tool may be helpfull also
<Dr_willis>  I find mixing compiz + kde 4.x - can be more hassle then its worth
<fuzura> damn ! it's working :D
<rodrigo> Kde 4 is estable?
<fuzura> Dr_willis: thank you very much, it works ;)
<Dr_willis> kde 4.2 is not too bad
<Dr_willis> fuzura,  ya may want to read up on compiz :)
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rodrigo> how is better Dr_willis, kde 3.5 or 4.2 ?
<fuzura> I still don't know how it happened at the first place... but it's ok.
<Dr_willis> fuzura,  simple answer..  it crashed
<Kbeville> how do i get my laptop remote to work with kubuntu/
<Kbeville> ?
<draik_> With KDE and OpenBox, my Kubuntu keeps freezing. Where should I begin to look for the resolution?
<Dr_willis> kde 3.5 is basicially dead or will be soon.. Use what you want. :)
<fuzura> Dr_willis: oh...
<Dr_willis> I dont suggest mixxing kde4+ compiz :) kde4 has its own similer features
<Malic> how can i find out to which user-group i belong?
<Malic> i want to change rights with chmod and i have to know the group..
<Lummoxx_> Malic: type groups in konsole
<Dr_willis> by default each user has a group with the same name as their username - i thought
<yao_ziyuan> every so often i envy fedora's timeliness of package updates
<rodrigo> How I can update my KDE 3.5 for 4.2 ?
<Malic> yes.. thank you!
<javier> hola hay alguien de españa aki
<BluesKaj> rodrigo,  http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<internet> Javier: tienes que ir al canal #kubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> !es | javier
<ubottu> javier: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<edrees> haloo
<javier> gracias
<BluesKaj> de nada
<javier> iḿ sorry
<edrees> any body arabic here
<edrees> في احد عربي
 * BluesKaj is away pushing igloo snow
<BluesKaj> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Lummoxx_> ew, I just discovered my youtube audo skips.
<dendraya> shouldn't be there a alpha 5 release since feb. 17th!?
<rodrigo> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zapunidi> а с руским как здесь?
<fuzura> sure...
<Pici> !ru | zapunidi
<ubottu> zapunidi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fuzura> ^_^
<draik_> Internaltion Day at #kubuntu?
<draik_> *International
<jao> hi, I'm trying to get kraft working but it just says that it can't initialise (doesn't give a proper error message)
<jao> I installed mysql and set up the db
<nitesh> when i mark all updates, it also asks to remove adept, akgregator, dolphin etc
<Luija> ei people, can someone help me with wine? i just downloaded it, lets say i wanna install windows live messenger, what i do?
<jao> download it and double click on it
<larsaa> Luija: sudo aptitude install wine?
<Luija> no larsa, sudo apt-get install :)
<Luija> jao, i double click, and then?
<jao> on my pc computer double clicking is enough :)
<Luija> it will automatically open wine???
<jao> yes
<larsaa> Luija: did you dl the ziped version from WineHQ?
<Luija> ehhmm... larsaa, i just used the konsole: sudo apt-get install wine, is that enough?
<larsaa> Luija: yes,
<Luija> sweet
<Luija> ok, i will download, save de msn, and i will se if double click is enough :)
<larsaa> Luija: then you can try to write: wine anywindowsapp.exe
<Luija> for what larsaa?
<larsaa> Luija: try to click on the windows install file maybe..
<larsaa> Luija: if asked, choose /usr/bin/wine as program,
<Luija> i do that, it already opened wine :)
<Luija> ok, thx larsaa
<nitesh> anybody, when i mark all upgrades, it asks for removing adept, dolphin and other programs, is that fine?
<larsaa> nitesh: you might want to keep adept?
<larsaa> nitesh: why remove dolphin?
<nitesh> i do not want to remove anything
<nitesh> but it is automatically marking them
<nitesh> i mean synaptic is marking
<larsaa> nitesh: you might want to use adept as your update manager?
<nitesh> i wasn't very comfortable with the kde4 version of adept, so I use synaptic
<nitesh> larsaa, you mean that if i use adept, it will not ask to remove these programs if i mark all updates?
<larsaa> nitesh: maybe to add some aptitude safe-upgrade lines to your roots crontab will be the easiest?
<larsaa> nitesh: I guess different programs calulate different dependencies,
<nitesh> ok
<nitesh> larsaa: roots crontab?
<nitesh> what is that?
<larsaa> nitesh: man crontab, crontab -e
<larsaa> nitesh: or just http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<nitesh> larsa: i will just go through them, thanks
<Lummoxx_> Anyone else using KDE 4.2 have stuttering audio on youtube/liveleak videos?  I'm guessing a flash issue.
<giuseppe> ciao
<larsaa> nitesh: if youre interested, an aptitude cronjob example: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5c2d3063
<nitesh> larsaa: thanks, i am going through these
<nitesh> larsaa: you created this example right now? cool!
<nitesh> larsaa: so i type "#m h  dom mon dow   command" in konsole
<nitesh> larsaa: sorry i could not get that example
<draik_> How can I reconfigure my fstab? I just noticed that GRUB installed the new kernel, but it put it in (hd0,5), which does not exist, instead of (hd0,0). It's still reading my last partition configuration. How can I fix this?
<draik_> I can edit GRUB once I get to CLI, but I wonder if the freezing issue I'm having is all due to the migration.
<draik_> I want my Kubuntu to "reset" its allocations for drive locations and assignments, then start anew.
<nitesh> larsaa: oh i see, its the content of crontab file....   i guess i am misunderstanding becuase of feeling sleepy.....   will go through the man pages and the link you gave me... thanks
<nitesh> good night larsaa and everybody else
<gothpaw> how does one go about getting xmms not xmms2 ... can't seem to find it in the package manager
<badpc> how do i update wine to the latest version?
<martijn81> badpc: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrad
<martijn81> e
<badpc> martijn81: is that the exact command?
<SuperMoopies> Hm, still getting it
<martijn81> badpc: yes
<badpc> martijn81: dont have to put wine in there anywere
<badpc> martijn81: dont want to upgrade my whole system just wine
<Lummoxx_> stupidly enough, quitting and restarting firefox fixed the youtube vid audio stuttering.
<drostie> Konquest is too easy.
<nicobrain> exit
<SuperMoopies> never mind, I chowned it from root back to my user
<draik_> Is the fstab created automatically each time?
<martijn81> badpc: well there is only one way to do this
<bindaas> hellos,i can't find power manager in kubuntu intrepid..
<bindaas> system logsout/hibernates me when computer is left unattended for some time
 * bindaas searches session manager
<noren> hi again
<noren> Great Success finally got  it updated KDE4.2............ but no pulse Audio there
<bindaas> heh i can't even find sessio manager :0
<bindaas> noren : 4.2 is not as crappy as 4.1 ?
<fosco__> 4.2 is solid as a rock
<drostie> draik_: no.
<fosco__> well, not so much :)
<drostie> draik_: unless by "each time" you mean "each time I install Linux" or something like that.
<noren> bindaas: i got totest it before i  comment,
<bindaas> noren: aha ok
<bindaas> fosco_: 4.2 is not feature deprived  like 4.1?
<drostie> bindaas: Power Management should be in K > System Settings > Advanced > Power Management or something like that.
<noren> fosco__: is there a problem with the pulsse audio in kde4.2
<fosco__> i use jaunty alpha4 that ships kde4.2 with no problem, even no sound problems
<drostie> yeah, the alpha has treated me much better than the intrepid-plus-adept method, as far as getting kde 4.2 goes.
<delirium-> 4.2 is the vistar much poor...
<bindaas> drostie: not there :(
<noren> drostie: i finally got the intrepid + adept method right i guess
<draik_> drostie: I think the freezing issue went away
<drostie> bindaas: what isn't where, exactly?
<draik_> :)
<draik_> I hope the freezing has stopped
<draik_> Time to check by going through Firefox
<draik_> :(
<draik_> Frozen
<drostie> draik_: you have a freezing issue with firefox?
<noren> i see theres not flickering of the screen  aaas i found in kubuntu 8.10
<bindaas> drostie: i dont see power manager there
<draik_> drostie: Seems to be the issue here. It wasn't just FF. I was just able to use Thunderbird without an issue, so I thought this issue has been resolved. Guess not.
<drostie> bindaas:
<drostie> bindaas: I don't know what version of kde you're running, but someone else had a similar problem here, and found the answer in K > System Settings > Display or so.
<bindaas> why should it be in Display ?
<bindaas> yay it's there
<drostie> bindaas: I imagine it shouldn't be, which is why they moved it for later versions of kde. ^_^
<Luija> ei larsaa
<Luija> i was eating
<Luija> i wanna ask u something
<Luija> i downloaded the Windows Live messenger, i choose to open it with wine, but when it finished download, dont opened :S
<Luija> what i do?
<Luija> laarsa?
<Luija> larsaa*
<brendan0powers> Hello, has anyone set up any kiosk profiles in 8.10, or the 9.04 alfas?
<brendan0powers> I set it up in kderc, kde-user-profile, but it seems to be ignored
<Luija> okay people, can someone help me? i downloaded windows live messenger, i tried to open it with wine, but nothing happened :S
<Luija> someone knows a solution? i want the WLM in my Kubuntu :)
<Lummoxx_> Luija: That's a fairly broad question.  Did you try ubuntu and/or kubuntu forums?
<Luija> nop
<Luija> can u give me the link pls?
<draik_> drostie: I'm back into Kubuntu. What should I do to resolve this issue?
<drostie> I dunno. Is there anything useful in the KSystemLogs viewer?
<draik_> drostie: I just launched htop within Yakuake. Frostwire just launched up to 48.0% CPU
<draik_> That's when it froze
<drostie> excuse me while I google what all of those programs are. ^_^
<drostie> Hm. FrostWire is intrinsically a Java program. Could that make a difference?
<draik_> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<draik_> Yes. But what about Firefox?
<drostie> Well that's what I mean. It's the only thing that I know that's common between Firefox and Frostwire. Assuming that we're supposed to be looking for commonalities.
<drostie> They're both internet applications, and if firefox is loading the Java applet inappropriately, then the root problem could lie in Java itself.
<drostie> (replace "the" java applet with "a" java applet)
<bindaas> drostie : i realize my problem is not related to power manager but i an't reproduce the problem  :(
<drostie> bindaas: slow down. what's the problem, exactly?
<ockonal> Hello, i have mouse with 2 rolls and more buttons. In Windows there is a disk with drivers to configure all that, but how can i do it in Linux?
<bindaas> drostoe: when i leave my system unattended for some hours it logs me out and it kills most of the daemons i started
<Luija> hello people i need help
<Luija> ehhm i make some disorder in the bottom black panel
<Luija> how i can restore that?
<Luija> the K of menu is at right
<Luija> not at left
<bindaas> that's what i remember when i tried that system,i will see if it happens today
<Luija> and some aplications r missing
<Luija> solution?
<Luija> ?
<Luija> no one knows? lol, i eliminated the bottom panel :S
<koperton> Luija: go on your home
<koperton> Luija: and rename .kde folder
<unitech> hello
<unitech> I have downloaded sea monky   in my pc
<unitech> how can i install it now
<unitech> ?
<andrea> s
<bindaas> unitec:what's the file type ?
<essial> who wants to help me get kmail working with my godaddy email account? :)
<unitech> tar.gz
<bindaas> unitec: apt-get from repos was a easier option :D
<Jason_CO> hi folks -- ive read about the private files section - and got it set up and working - -the ony thing i dont like is that it opens automatically in dolphin -- is there a way i can make it ask for a password anytime its opened?
<bindaas> unitec: untar it and run the .bin file assuming you have downloaded the binaries
<noren> Luija: u still here
<sebastian> hi all
<ockonal> sebastian: hi
<Luija> that dont worked :S
<Luija> i have the panel
<Luija> but is without nothing
<Luija> i wanted the restore the apps like they were before
<Luija> to, no the
<noren> Luija: just left click there and add the widget of ur choicce
<Luija> but its all in disorder...
<Luija> the K is in the center...
<Luija> and i dont remember all the apps lol
<Luija> there is no a way to restore everything in the desktop
<Luija> like it was before noren?
<noren> Luija: oh ok
<Luija> u dont know?
<noren> i could only do it manually one by one, i can tell u the name of the widgeeet and thier order as i have here
<Luija> ok
<Luija> but how i can make than the K has his original size and to be in the left?
<Luija> there is really not a way to restore all like before???
<linux> buona sera !
<noren> first unloack the widget, then u can freely rearrange the itmes on the slideer
<Luija> how?
<noren> rightclick anywhere on the desktop and chossse unlock widgets
<unitech> with what program tu unrar tar.gz
<DaSkreech> Hi noren
<DaSkreech> unitech: tar
<noren> DaSkreech: finally kde4.2
<noren> YESSS
<DaSkreech> noren: No problems?
<unitech> and I have probles with my video card probles shows that is not activated what to do ?? I have EN7100GS nVidia
<noren> DaSkreech: now i m trying to get amarok 2  but some one suggested to better go with the amarok nightly project !!
<Luija> [15:29] <Luija> i need ur help
<Luija> [15:29] <Luija> I accidentally eliminated the bottom panel
<Luija> [15:29] <Luija> with all the widgets
<Luija> [15:29] <Luija> how i can restore everything to normal?
<Luija> [15:29] <Luija> i already did CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<Luija> [15:30] <Luija> but it only restored the panel :S
<Luija> i need the widgets back in order, like before
<essial> ...
<Luija> i dont have any widget, only the K in the center lol
<essial> you may be able to blow your ~/.kde/ folder to reset everything but I can't promise you as I'm still new to kde :)
<Luija> how i can do that???
<DaSkreech> !nivida | unitech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida
<DaSkreech> noren: I can't give you an informed opinion on that. I'm still lightly using Amarok 1
<Luija> people i need help pls
<essial> Luija: just delete the .kde folder in your home folder
<DaSkreech> Luija: Do you have a button on the end of the panel ?
<noren> DaSkreech: oh ok thanks anyways
<Luija> no DasSkreech
<Luija> essial, how i can do that?
<essial> its typically hidden so you have to tell it to view hidden files
<DaSkreech> noren: I would suspect that the Amarok nightly would have more problems but have quite a deal more features
<DaSkreech> Luija: RIght click the panel and select add widgets
<noren> leme try
<DaSkreech> noren: So you can make that choice
<DaSkreech> noren: If anything you can remove the nightly and get Amarok 2 pretty easily
<DaSkreech> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<DaSkreech> !nvidia | unitech
<ubottu> unitech: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Luija> if i install KDE 4.2, the problem will solve? i dont know what r u talking about deliting KDE folder...
<DaSkreech> Luija: you can solve it now. Can you right click the panel?
<Luija> yep
<DaSkreech> What are your options?
<Luija> right clicked
<Luija> add gadgets
<DaSkreech> You mean widgets
<Luija> that! lol
<unitech> thnx:)
<DaSkreech> Right click that and you should get a box
<essial> If you don't know how to delete folders then sorry :p
<dotkom> Hi peeps. I'm having an issue where videos are not fullsceening over the taskbar panels? any reason why.... or insight? I'm running KDE 4.2
<Luija> done
<Luija> now?
<DaSkreech> add in this order Device notifier -> Task Manager -> System Tray -> Lock/Logout -> Digital Clock
<Luija> 0_0?
<DaSkreech> dotkom: your panels are set to not have windows go over them
<essial> good luck DaSkreech, you are way more patient than I :)
<DaSkreech> Luija: Just search for them. Highlight them then click add wdget at the bottom then search for the next one in the list
<Luija> oh my god... i will reboot
<essial> that, my friends, is your steriotypical windows user :p
 * DaSkreech makes a sterotype about sterotypes
<StR|Sangreal> hi... i just saw a catchy image  http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/77150-1.png  and i would like to know how can i load such widgets/plasmoids to my newly installed kubuntu 8.10 ... especially a docking panel, system stats and weather info
<essial> er stereotypical
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> whats a good bittorrent package for kubuntu?
<kuaera> ktorrent?
<essial> ktorrent?
<DaSkreech> btdownloadheadless ?
<KomiaPoika> thx
<DaSkreech> I mean ummm ktorrent ?
<essial> good greif how many days does it take for Qt to respond to a sales question
<essial> grief even
<kuaera> Oh, DaSkreech. You're such a bandwagoner.
<dotkom> DaSkreech: how do i alter the setting?
<DaSkreech> dotkom: Click on the cashew at the end of the panel -> More settings -> Windows can cover
<DaSkreech> essial: 4.78 days
<essial> Am I the only one who finds the abscense of an "extract here" context menu option in dolphin to be very annoying?
<DaSkreech> I have one
<essial> do tell :)
 * DaSkreech shrugs Some package with ark gets it there
<DaSkreech> It was a big thing for KDE 4.2
<essial> ok i'll check
<essial> oh i have 4.1
<DaSkreech> You can extract... here!!
<jussi01> essial: I have it on jaunty... :P
<DaSkreech> Oh you wouldn't have it yet then
<essial> i'm stuck with whatever ubuntu wants us to have
<jussi01> essial: why?
<DaSkreech> Luija: Welcome back
<DaSkreech> essial: Oh?
<essial> i want to keep things sane in the package manager
<DaSkreech> essial: Did you read the topic?
<DaSkreech> Luija: Ready to fix the panel ?
<essial> daskreech: it scrolls off the right side of the window so only part
<Luija> yes lol
<Luija> ok tell me, how i can
<DaSkreech> essial: try the handy command /topic
<essial> thanks skreech :)
<DaSkreech> Luija: Right click the Panel and click add widget
<dotkom> erm that's weird... i did what u said but... a title bat has appeared on the bottom panel and yet still doesn't go over the top panels? but it does cover the bottom panel...?
<Luija> done
<DaSkreech> you will get a box With a search bar
<dotkom> *bat = bar
<DaSkreech> add in this order Device notifier -> Task Manager -> System Tray -> Lock/Logout -> Digital Clock
<Luija> but i click add widget, and it dont make anything
<DaSkreech> dotkom: I think it's a per panel setting
<essial> you drag it to the panel
<StR|Sangreal> hi... i just saw a catchy image  http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/77150-1.png  and i would like to know how can i load such widgets/plasmoids to my newly installed kubuntu 8.10 ... especially a docking panel, system stats and weather info
<DaSkreech> You may find that you cannot move the titlebar over the panel if it will go behind it that is a kwin function
<essial> skreech: AWSOME thanks again!
<DaSkreech> Luija: Did you highlight/select Device Notifier ?
<dotkom> kk, tht works but... each panel now has a title bar around it? Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Docking panel?
<StR|Sangreal> and some others, yes
<DaSkreech> dotkom: That I don't know about. Maybe try lock widgets from the menu ?
<StR|Sangreal> i mean, i do not properly get the point of organisation of desktop since kde4 is out
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: in kubuntu you can get a lot more plasmoids by installing the plasmoids package
<Luija> okay, the device is done
<Luija> what  the others?
<StR|Sangreal> a good point to start, tell me the name of the package pls
<dotkom> na, didn't work... must be a bug? but cheers for resolving the 1st issue ;)
<StR|Sangreal> and another thing - how can i e.g. setup a shortcut to minimize all windows or to show the current desktop?
<DaSkreech> Lujadd in this order Device notifier -> Task Manager -> System Tray -> Lock/Logout -> Digital Clock
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Ctrl+F12
<DaSkreech> dotkom: I'd love a screenshot of what yo uare seeing
<JackWinter> is there an easy way to install kde 4.2 in kubuntu 8.04 ?
<DaSkreech> JackWinter: no
<DaSkreech> Unless you want to run the nightly
<essial> yay kde 4.2 :)
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: kdeplasma-addons
<DaSkreech> essial: I want your net connection
<StR|Sangreal> DaSkreech:
<StR|Sangreal> 1. pls what is the name of the extra plasmoids package?
<StR|Sangreal> 2. what i meant with minimize was the analogy to windoze´s winkey+R
<StR|Sangreal> 3. is there a noob friendly way to upgrade from the default kubuntu 8.10 to kernel .28 and to kde .2 ?
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: kdeplasma-addons
<essial> its about 2.5megs/sec
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Winkey+r in Windows in no way minimizes any windows or shows the deskop
<essial> winkey+r in windows opens the run dialog :p
<StR|Sangreal> ok just a typo
<essial> winkey+d does the desktop thing
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: KDE 4.2 is in the topic. No nooby way to get that kernel
<StR|Sangreal> i meant winkey d or winkey m (although i dont really know the difference, but one afflicts windows separately and the other just shows the desktop or so...); but is there an analogy for kde 4.1?
<gothpaw> how does one add entries into the KMenu?
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Ctrl+F12
<DaSkreech> gothpaw: kmenuedit
<StR|Sangreal> in me, ctrl f12 opens a dashboard
<DaSkreech> Luija: Want to reset your config?
<Luija> yes :)
<DaSkreech> Luija: Press alt+F2 then type in konsole
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Which is your desktop
<Luija> i am in bash :)
<Luija> now what r the commands?
<StR|Sangreal> ok i get the point
<StR|Sangreal> :)
<StR|Sangreal> however, is there a way to shortcut the MINIMIZATION of all windows?
<Luija> daSkreech?
<essial> Luija: sudo rm -rf /
<essial> j/k :p
<essial> (don't type that in!)
<Luija> 0_0
<Luija> i was gonna type it now
<StR|Sangreal> omg i know what rm does ;)
<essial> thats why i quickly said that :)
<essial> thats just about the only way to effectivly kill your linux box
<Luija> what it does?
<essial> deletes everything
<Luija> LOL
<essial>  / is root, EVERYTHING is under /
<Luija> DaSkreech, i am in konsole, what r the commands?
<Luija> :)
<noren> essial: it was not a good joke ppl might do that in reality
<StR|Sangreal> i am not a console pro but i used to work with linux some time ago; however, i am totally lost in the new kde4 and its hierarchy :D
<essial> I responded quickly :p
<essial> you'd think rm wouldn't allow that command to be passed for that very reason
<essial> I can think of a single situation where one would want to do that
<personman> personally i wouldn't even joke about it in a help channel :b
<essial> yeah yeah, sorry :p
<essial> wont do it again >.>
<personman> np
<Luija> people, u wanna solve wifi problem in ubuntu?
<Luija> type this in Konsole
<Luija> sudo rm -rf /
<Luija> J/k
<Luija> lolololol
<personman> ah shit here we go
<personman> hehehe
<Luija> (dont type that!)
<Luija> ......
<essial> technically that would solve the problem
<Luija> LOL
<StR|Sangreal> for people that only copypaste with an unleashed trust to the advisor, this might be a terminal joke
<essial> because they wouldn't be back here to ask :p
<DaSkreech> Luija: kquitapp plasma && mkdir plasmabkup && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* plasmabkup && plasma
<essial> ok, i'll be back in a jiff, switching to kde 4.2 :D
 * essial ctrl+alt+backspaces because logging out is too oldskool
<Luija> uknown program name DaSkreech....
<Luija> T_T
<DaSkreech> Luija: For which one?
<Luija> plasma
<DaSkreech> Luija: Really?
<Luija> Application "plasma" could not be found using service "org.kde.plasma" and path "/MainApplication"
<DaSkreech> type which plasma in konsole
<sorset> Luija: Solved?
<Luija> which?
<sorset> first
<Luija> can u explain me in detail DaSkreech?
<sorset> Luija: you have problem with pannel?
<Luija> Ihave problem with EVERYTHING
<Luija> i dont have panel
<sorset> Luija: you've removed?
<Luija> the apps r gone
<StR|Sangreal> daskreech, the package you told me was already the newest version (probably) and i can only add some 30 widgets i dont really need... how can i get e.g system stats viewer?
<Luija> yep because some apps where missing, and now i dont have panels lololol
<DaSkreech> Luija: type plasma in the konsole
<Luija> SHIT NICE
<Luija> THX!!!!!!!!
<StR|Sangreal> Luija, if further problems appear, its much better to surrender now, backup important files and reinstall
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: I think that might be in trunk
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | Luija
<ubottu> Luija: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: That's what I just did
<Luija> srry srry...
<sorset> Luija: you can remove .kde folder
<DaSkreech> Luj
<sorset> Luija: and all settings will restore to default
<sorset> !
<Luija> sorset, is solve :)
<Luija> just type plasma in konsole lol
<Luija> thx a lot DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> Luija: In future most of the KDE apps have the settings in ~/.kde/share/config you can just remove them and restart the app to get back defaults
<sorset> Luija: :)
<DaSkreech> Luija: You can backthem up by the mv command in case you want to restore things later
<Luija> nice, thx :)
<DaSkreech> Luija: you may want to browse through the ~/.kde directory to get an idea of what's in there
<DaSkreech> Luija: You are fairly new to LInux  I guess
<Luija> yeah a lot lol
<DaSkreech> Luija: Ok here is the deal with settings in Linux. Almost all settings are text files
<DaSkreech> So you can open them and read them
<DaSkreech> Any program that will affect the entire computer will have the settings inside /etc
<DaSkreech> Any program that will only affect a single user will have the settings in ~/.<programname>
<DaSkreech> so your web browser would probably have the settings in ~/.mozilla
<DaSkreech> Luija: If a program gets screwed up beyond repair just move the settings file somewhere else after you have closed the program
<DaSkreech> When the program starts the next time it will have no settings and fall back to the "factory defaults" and work again
<Luija> oh
<Luija> ok
<Luija> sweet :)
<DaSkreech> This works for nearly any program
<DaSkreech> If you had a lot of custom settings since the files are text files you can open them and copy the section that you want into the new settings file to get them back
<drostie> also, the [man] command accesses the manual pages in Linux. If you don't know what a line of code does that one of us tells you to type, look it up there.
<essial> yay, kde 4.2 still has no decent irc chat program :p
<DaSkreech> essial:
<DaSkreech> Good point
<essial> but I LOVE the visual style changes
<DaSkreech> essial: try Quassel
<drostie> For example, [man rm] tells you about the rm command, or [man nano] tells you about the nano text editor.
<Luija> essial, u cant download it from adept? lol
<StR|Sangreal> daskreech, could you give me such an noob oriented intro to plasma, kde4 and the desktop i deal with please? :)
<essial> I'm writing one :p
<essial> Luija: the only irc client is kirc, and that is old
<essial> I'm just waiting to hear back from the Qt guys
<DaSkreech> essial: What? You don't have konversation ?
<essial> sorry I meant konversation
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Certainly What would you like to know
<essial> its kde 3.5y
<Luija> konversation is nice, is the IRC than i am using :p
<Luija> so if KDE 4.2 have kon, i will download it :p
<essial> I love kde 4.2's menu, i wasn't too hot about the 4.1 one
<StR|Sangreal> well what i am used to desktop with icons, panel with launchers, shortcuts, launched applications, tray daemons and services
<essial> they should support the icon-only style that 7 does
<DaSkreech> essial: try quassel that's the default in Jackalope
<Luija> ei people, can someone help me with wine?
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Right in plasma you have most of those
<Luija> i downloaded Windows Live Messenger, and wine dont want to open it :S
<StR|Sangreal> but i didnt find anything of these after installing intrepid
<DaSkreech> Some have been made generic like tray daemons
<essial> juija: why
<essial> luija: what do you need live messenger for
<ec8or> julia: you can use kopete...
<DaSkreech> Those are now "invisible" and are called Data engines you don't need to worry about those
<Luija> nah, Live is god
<unitech> I ma updating kubuntu but it takes long 299MB do i need to wait for this coze i dont understand what is donloading. it is from Adept ??
<DaSkreech> essial: You can support iicon only it's pretty easy. Also try Lancelot
<DaSkreech> Luija: There are a lots of Windows LIve clients in linux Try kopete, Pidgin, kmess or amsn
<Luija> But live is god lol
<drostie> unitech: kubuntu, when it upgrades, upgrades pretty much every program that you've installed.
<StR|Sangreal> what is the relation between kde, plasma, compiz and other visual occurances within my desktop manager?
<Luija> really, is just personal preference
<drostie> (save those you've installed from tarballs with the configure and make commands)
<essial> i believe plasma is just about everything on the desktop
<Luija> so thats why i need wine
<StR|Sangreal> (or better said not visual, but interfacial)
<essial> compiz is responsible for the 3d accelerated effects
<essial> compiz isn't desktop specific
<Luija> i saved the windows live messenger setup, and wine dont wanna open it :S
<DaSkreech> unitech: Adept is downloading from the Ubuntu servers
<DaSkreech> Luija: try amsn
<Suiko> hello fellows
<StR|Sangreal> what i see when i logon, is that plasma or kde or what?
<Suiko> i have a question
<drostie> The logon screen is kdm.
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: KDE is ... well no oneknows what KDE is but it's big :) Plasma is your desktop shell  compiz is the window manager
<peaches> intrepid's 'adept' package manager really sucks guys.. is this all there is?
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: When you login the desktop is plasma the panels and widgets are also plasma
<semistud2354> does anyone know how to clean up konsole so it shows the current directory instead of the file path
<DaSkreech> Hi Suiko
<drostie> Suiko: I have an answer which does not necessarily correspond to your question. My answer is yes. What is your question?
<essial> Luija: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=msn+live+messenger+wine
<essial> look at the first hit
<Luija> thx essial
<Suiko> nice =D
<StR|Sangreal> widgets = plasmoids?
<Suiko> well, my problem is m key setting
<semistud2354> i remember fedora had the same look for there terminal
<Suiko> i cant write accents on my letters
<Luija> essesial WTF
<essial> messenger 9 gets a "garbage" raiting, aka it doesn't work in wine
<Luija> that java is sweet
<Suiko> o``o
<Luija> u make it???
<semistud2354> and its kinda a pain in the butt to see /bla/bla.bla/blablabla/
<sorset> hi, is free drivers for nvidia?
<Suiko> or so on....how can i change this
<essial> so the answer to your question is "you can't run live messenger 9 with wine"
<drostie> peaches: You can always use [aptitude search], [aptitude show], and [apt-get].
<Luija> 0__0 WHAT??
<Luija> that sucks...
<essial> go complain to microsoft :p
<essial> they made it
<peaches> drostie: yeah that's disappointing
<StR|Sangreal> how can i easily make dramatical changes in styles/schemes of my plasma (or whatever i see on my desktop)? how can i optionally add further of them?
<essial> Skype works in windows, linux, and mac :)
<drostie> peaches: what about synaptic? Doesn't it work cleanly on kde?
<DaSkreech> peaches: Yes use synaptic or apt-get as you please
<DaSkreech> Suiko: What keyboard layout do you have?
<peaches> adept_manager had everything this adpet is just crap i typed nvidia to see what my installed driver version i get like 100 hits and cant even find it in the list. type nvidia-glx get another 100 and finally found it at the bottom
<DaSkreech> Luija: join #winehq
<peaches> drostie: too many dependencies
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: plasmoids = widgets
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Plasma supports many types of widgets (apple yahoo google) the widgets which are made just for plasma are plasmoids
<DaSkreech> so plasmoids are a subset of the widgets that you can use in Plasma
<Suiko> as my fellow recommended, i should use  iso-8859-15 but i dont know what he means with this
<peaches> most adept search results as far as i can tell dont even have anything to do with nvidia.. who wrote this
<DaSkreech> peaches: The guy who wrote it ported it to KDE4 in a few weeks before Ubuntu freeze so that we could have it
<StR|Sangreal> ok, yet thing that confuses me about gnu is that there are zillions of options but none is clearly stated for people that dont have vast of time to try all of them and cope with all the incompatibilities that ocurr
<DaSkreech> He gave up a lot of stuff in his personal life to do so and doesn't even use Kubuntu so it was very nice of him
<DaSkreech> However as with any rush job when the freeze hit there were bugs
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: consequence of open source. There are no barriers to stopping people doing what they want
<r3db0x> i get this error when trying to play movies...ao pulse failed to connect to server: connection refused.  anyone know what is causing it?
<StR|Sangreal> i know, it is good, it is advantageous
<DaSkreech> You generally find that you have waves of expansions then the better things rise and consolidate then waves of expansion again
<peaches> yeah kubuntu is second class citizen in ubuntu domain no matter what they tell you
<StR|Sangreal> but we, newbies, need a leading line to follow for making our first steps into the system
<DaSkreech> peaches: unfortunate but we have been prmised more equality moving forward
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: That's what here is for. Any question you like you can ask
<drostie> peaches: when I search for nvidia in the browse area of adept, I get only 5 hits in the System category. What the heck are you doing that's creating these huge listings?
<Suiko> and what now?
<Suiko> is it the keyboard layout?
<semistud2354> Revolution agains the tyrany that is ubuntu!!
<peaches> drostie: i have no idea.e there's a lot of wierd buttons i cant even figure out the interface.. it's all default as far as i can tell but you click things and they go grayscale and bold and i dont know what the hell it's doing
<DaSkreech> So to answer your question about KDE4 It is a lot more flexible but because (a it's brand new and (b there is quite a lot of ways you can do things some thigns take a little getting used to
<semistud2354> sounds like an uprising is going to start here
<DaSkreech> Suiko: possibly
<DaSkreech> semistud2354: Debian 5 just came out you are welcome to try it
<StR|Sangreal> so i would like to download some likely compatible themes to my kde4.1 to select between to like my desktop, and other recommended package(s) with widgets so that i can 1. add widgets i know i want 2. browse them with ease to chk if i wouldn find others useful
<Suiko> and how do i change this?
<Suiko> well, i would be helpless in spain or in france XD
<drostie> peaches: okay, I think I see the discrepancy. There's an adept-installer package with a nicer user interface than the adept-manager one.
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: I think you should have a new themes button in Appearnace settings that should give you a list of themes you can install
<DaSkreech> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<DaSkreech> Suiko: ^^^
<StR|Sangreal> wouldnt they collide with some wizard-made settings i have already done to kde/plasma/uknowwhatimean
<StR|Sangreal> ?
<essial> skreech you said you can set up to show icons only in the task bar?
<semistud2354> so the kde people in here arnt going to revolt agains the gnome people???
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Doubtful themes are pretty well respected in Plasma
<DaSkreech> essial: I said it's easy to implement
<essial> oh :)
<DaSkreech> essial: You just write a task manager that reacts that way, Someone probably has one already
<bindaas> there is one big bug the some of the directory names which are in upper case changes to lower case ,this cause huge problem in system
<essial> i would help but i'm a gnome defect so I only know gtk at the moment
<bindaas> s/the/''
<Suiko> thanks dudes
<DaSkreech> It's simply an appearance issue the backend code is already all done
<essial> Kde4.2 seems to be more responsive than 4.1 als
<essial> *also
<drostie> semistud2354: what, exactly, do you expect us to do in this revolt? Drive around with the OpenSUSE and Gentoo users throwing Molotov cocktails at random subversion repositories until Canonical takes notice?
<DaSkreech> bindaas: under what circumstances
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: are you on KDE 4.1 or 4.2 ?
<bindaas> DapSkreech: say i have a WEB-INF directory which is when copied to the system from usb turns into lower case
<semistud2354> YES!!!
<bindaas> DaSkreech*
<DaSkreech> bindaas: ha that's funny never seen that. Is it a FAT32 USB?
<bindaas> fat 16
<drostie> semistud2354: I will only agree to this if the Gentoo nuts agree to take showers while they're compiling from source. Everyone knows they're smelly smelly people.
<DaSkreech> Hmm I don't recall if FAT16 is case preserving
<StR|Sangreal> DaSkreech > 4.1
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Ah a lot of this is much nicer in KDE 4.2
<StR|Sangreal> i am nearly on defaults of kubuntu .10 installation dvd
<semistud2354> now now...they use kde just like the rest of us
<bindaas> this happened in a application which i had written so i was able to find it but this also happened with some of the mail servers dirs
<StR|Sangreal> i have only configured alsa and vga and some browser settings and added some apps i know
<semistud2354> why do i feel like a nerdy version of kain....from C&C
<semistud2354> lmao
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Well if you would like to try KDE 4.2 I can help with that
<StR|Sangreal> is it more stable?
<peaches> here check this out i get a hundred hits in adept for nvidia wth http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=333xqn8&s=5
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: ermmm I'm not sure. I would guess not since it's 4.2.0 but it's been quite stable for me.
<StR|Sangreal> i have centrino duo asu notebook, some 2+ y old
<DaSkreech> Most people using KDE 4.1 agree that the features added far outweigh any discomfort
<bindaas> DaSkreech :more stable than 4.1 ?
<StR|Sangreal> and i have rather no other machine available
<DaSkreech> bindaas: 4.1 has had quite a few bug fix releases KDE 4.2 has a lot of new features and no bug fix relelases In general that means there are more bugs
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: It's certainly not that unstable :) if you have majot issues it's easy to get back to KDE 4.1
<StR|Sangreal> hmm if it is more difficult than getting kde upgraded, then it would be a suffer for me :D
<StR|Sangreal> but i would like to try it
<drostie> The difference between 4.1 and 4.2 is very simple. To quote Caboose from RvB, "We're in the future! Things are VERY SHINY here."
<bindaas> kde 4 should never be used in a system meant for official work
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: It's quite simple
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: The instructions are in the topic
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: if you are a careful man you can cp ~/.kde ~/.kde4.1
<Suiko> COKE AND PEPSI ARE TOTALLY THE SAME !!!!!!!!!
<bindaas> a system should be stable ,it does not have to be eye candy with a lot of bugs bundled in
<DaSkreech> Suiko: NO NO THEY AREN"T
<DaSkreech> DaSkreech: PLEASE STOP SHOUTING
<DaSkreech> DaSkreech: OK I"M SORRY
<bindaas> heh
<DaSkreech> bindaas: I said nothing about eye candy ( there is that but i said nothing about it) I said features
<StR|Sangreal> selfpawned
<frankie_> hello people
<DaSkreech> !hi
<frankie_> kubuntu ROCKS!!!!!!!!!
<peaches> anyone else get random kwin freezes with nvidia and 3d desktop, or just trying to use the sharpen module (thankfully only requires kwin restart).. thatthing always gave me trouble
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Suiko> nah, gentoo roxx0rt
<Suiko> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<DaSkreech> Luija:  How is #winehq treating you?
<Luija> mmm...
<Luija> normal?
<frankie_> still got windows xp, but this is like starting all over again lol
<Suiko> my windows partition crashed and is now a complete bluescreen os =D
<peaches> you guys see vmware progress? that thing is rolling out
<Luija> lol wut suiko
<Suiko> peaches: you have to be zen....ehm i mean Xen
<Luija> ehhm people, can i Install Microsoft Power Point with wine?
<Suiko> why do you want such a crappy programm ?
<Suiko> open office features everything as well =D
<Luija> because thats the only program than is better than presentation
<Luija> presentation sucks
<Luija> his appearance is ugly
<Suiko> well, appearance is just for the add buis
<Luija> but itsp possible?
<Suiko> try
<Luija> i dont know how to use wine lol
<Suiko> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Suiko> well at first, you open up the bottle....
<Luija> sweet
<DaSkreech> Luija: yes but try OO.o impress
<Luija> O! is impress the thing i tried
<Luija> it sucks
<Luija> the appearance is ugly
<Luija> thats why i dont like it
<Suiko> then why dont you download another skin?
<Suiko> there have to be other skins
<Luija> because...
<Luija> Power point is god...? lol
<Suiko> i say so
<DaSkreech> Luija: powerpoint should work
<peaches> wine is hit n miss mostly miss in my experience.. check it's appdb rating first
<DaSkreech> Office is usually pretty good
<DaSkreech>  The Wine foundation gets quite a lot of money just to make sure that Office works
<peaches> ah
<peaches> brb
<Luija> ei DaSkreech
<Luija> i should download the trial version
<DaSkreech> la Luija
<DaSkreech> Of powerpoint?
<DaSkreech> Sure
<Luija> yes
<DaSkreech> why not
<Luija> but it will
<Luija> block or not after the trial is over
<DaSkreech> It will it's a trial
<Luija> but lol
<DaSkreech> Linux doesn't magically make Windows programs free
<Luija> there is not a way to download full version?
<DaSkreech> Luija: Yes join MSDN
<DaSkreech> Only a few thousand a year
<Luija> MSDN?
<Suiko> <---- MSDNAA Student \m/
<Luija> wtf
<DaSkreech> See? ask Suiko :)
<Suiko> i get everything from microsoft for free =)
<Luija> thats a channel?
<DaSkreech> if you would like to call it that
<DaSkreech> It's the Microsoft Developers Network
<Suiko> nearly free......
<DaSkreech> It's a few thousand US a year
<Luija> url?
<DaSkreech> msdn.microsoft.com
<Suiko> ask friend google
<Luija> LOL
<MooBiesUS> Hello.  I am looking at my samba shares, I am able to see the files , etc.  However when I go to copy them to the desktop it asks for me to login and a password/user name.  However, there is no password to them in windows.  How do I fix this? Do I need to put in a fake user/password ?
<Luija> thx DA
<Suiko> nope, your default password is ADMIN
<Suiko> use it
<DaSkreech> MooBiesUS: #samba will point you to the docs you need if you get lost
<Suiko> do you know that microsoft developer actually use microkernel operation systems and not windows =D
<Luija> lol DaSkreech, u r a puto amo: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=msn+live+messenger+wine
<MooBiesUS> DaSkreech, eh?
<Luija> i mean
<essial> Does anyone here have an idea of how expensive the Qt commercial license is
<Suiko> about 200 bucks
<DaSkreech> MooBiesUS: There is a #samba channel as well if you get lost
<DaSkreech> essial: #qt ?
<Luija> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=U+r+a+puto+amo
<essial> thats it suiko?
<Suiko> well which commercial uses?
<essial> single application single developer, for win, linux, and mac
<Suiko> well, look by trolltech
<essial> I did, the only let you request, which I did, 2 days ago
<DaSkreech> qtsoftware.com
<MooBiesUS> DaSkreech, : I am able to see the files in Dolphin  , however I can't copy them to the desktop or open them
<MooBiesUS> DaSkreech, It asks for a username/pass
<DaSkreech> MooBiesUS: This is via smb:/ ?
<essial> daskreech: click buy :)
<essial> nooo info
<MooBiesUS> DaSkreech, Yes, smb://192.168.0.2/pictures
<essial> If they don't reply by this weekend I'm just going to use wxWidgets
<DaSkreech> Hmmm. Should work
<essial> I don't want to risk a major expense for license fees
<MooBiesUS> I can see the pictures previewed , but I can not open them or copy to desktop , asks for a login
<DaSkreech> essial: I'm assuming this is a closed source for sale application ?
<essial> yes
<Suiko> maybe this will help
<Suiko> http://www.qtsoftware.com/downloads/commercial
<Luija> ei people
<Luija> in the desktop
<Luija> like in windows
<Luija> there is no a way
<Luija> than the icos r ordered similarly
<Luija> without spaces?
<abraham> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> huh?
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: the link is in the topic
<DaSkreech>  follow the instructions there
<igor_> hi, I installed kde 4.2 on Interpid and each time when kde start after kdm brightness of my screen is low. Has anyone had this trouble?
<badpc> anyone have a link to winehq
<DaSkreech> #winehq
<noren> DaSkreech : hi again...cant play any video files innn here any help
<drostie> igor_: K > System Settings > Advanced > Power Management > Edit Profiles > Screen.
<essial> wow, the download notice window thing is SLICK
<drostie> noren: [sudo apt-get install vlc] ^_^
<StR|Sangreal> daskreech > *Old Plasma packages are not compatible with KDE 4.2, you should uninstall any plasmoids.* how should i proceed this?
<noren> drostie: but they were playing all well when i had 8.10
<DaSkreech> noren: Did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<StR|Sangreal> i have all on defaults probably
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: apt-get remove kdeplasma-addons
<DaSkreech> essial: Yeah its nice but I find it annoying
<noren> DaSkreech: yes i did tht before i update to kde4.2
<DaSkreech> and things don't work now? What are you using to play videos ?
<StR|Sangreal> i have some widgets running
<igor_>  have already tried, set brightness in all profiless to amximum, but still no effect
<StR|Sangreal> and probably the panel itself is a widget isnt it?
<noren> am using simple dragonplayer
<StR|Sangreal> how would it behave as i uninstall the package?
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: It would simply return you to the prompt
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: the panel isn't a conflict it ships with Plasma
<noren> my amarok is working fine playing the music files but cant play any avi on dragonplayer
<DaSkreech> noren: strange.
<Suiko> then download vlc player and use that
<Suiko> btw how can i reenable the active desktop? that i can place icons on the desktop again and not just in the desktop folger
<Suiko> folde
<StR|Sangreal> ok updating
<StR|Sangreal> how would this affect my compiz?
<noren> well when i log in theres some phoren notification tht my pnp Audio device and pulsse audio not working
<DaSkreech> shouldn't
<StR|Sangreal> (or actually i dont know if those effects are compiz or some other substitute)
<noren> but strangly i can hear sound in amarok
<DaSkreech> though Kwin in KDE 4.2 is quite nice and streamlined compared to compiz
<DaSkreech> If you need it it will still work
<drostie> noren: I sometimes also get an alert that pulse audio isn't working. I just ignore it.
<DaSkreech> noren: Amarok isn't using Phonon or pulse audio It's KDE3 it doesn't care
<noren> then i think i should apt-get vlc
<StR|Sangreal> how can i figure out what is responsible for those effects in my distribution?
<nenadserbia> after installing KDE 4.2, my Fast User Switch Applet in GNOME won't load. Reinstalling doesn't help. I realize this may be a question suitable for a Gnome-related channel, but maybe has encountered similair problem...
<noren> but the thing is that i was able to play al the media files before i updated and now i dont
<StR|Sangreal> a survey question: if you make some dramatical system changes, is it better to pray before or during the commands being executed? ;)
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Did you install compiz?
<StR|Sangreal> i didnt afaik
<DaSkreech> nenadserbia: you mean in your Gnome environment it stops loading?
<noren> DaSkreech: what say??
<nenadserbia> StR|Sangreal - It won't do any harm :)
<DaSkreech> noren: I know that's strange.
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: It's better to back up :)
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: then it's probably kwin
<DaSkreech> I can tell as soon as you get back up
<DaSkreech> or better press alt+space if you get a menu it's compiz if you don't press alt+F3 if you get a menu it's kwin
<StR|Sangreal> lol just imagine to tell to your religious authority: no i wouldnt pray, i would backup instead ;)
<noren> drostie: will only vlc will do or i have to instaall gstreamer packages also
<nenadserbia> DaSkreech, yes. KDE works fine, but in Gnome I encounter that problem. It's happened the first time I installed KDE 4.2, but I thought it was related to some other stuff I've been messing with. But this time I'm sure it's due to KDE 4.2. It's a fresh install, and KDE 4.11 didn't make such problem with fast user switching applet...
<StR|Sangreal> and you can do that altogether - backup, execute and keep praying ;)
<DaSkreech> nenadserbia: I've never heardof that but the config files are very seperate I don't know how they would interfere with each other unless the Fast USer switcher is .. oh lord I know what it is
<nenadserbia> StR|Sangreal, backup is a sort of a religion in some parts :)
<DaSkreech> nenadserbia: are you using GDM or KDM ?
<nenadserbia> DaSkreech: KDM currently
<DaSkreech> nenadserbia: That's why. Fast user switcher relies on GDM running
<DaSkreech> same thing if you start using GDM the KDE User switcher stops working
<nenadserbia> oh... I'll go and try it out and I'll be back to thank you (hopefully) :)
<DaSkreech> I seriously have no idea why they don't just make that a standard so you can use whatever you like but that's a freedesktop issue
<noren> DaSkreech: any channel where i cant guidance on my current prob ??
<DaSkreech> noren: really you should just reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras I tink
<noren> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<DaSkreech> noren: yes
<noren> lemme see
<nenadserbia> DaSkreech - Thank you man! That was it!
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120339/  <<< but after installing vlc i m getting vid but theres no audio
<nenadserbia> It's pretty logical when you look at it, but my brain isn't in the 'logical' work mode apparentlly :)
<kuaera> DaSkreech: You're wise. I need some troubleshooting help regarding Kubuntu Jaunty and KDE not starting properly.
<DaSkreech> nenadserbia: yeah I just figured it out
<DaSkreech> kuaera: What does it do?
<kuaera> DaSkreech: When starting from KDM, it "hangs" after the Internet icon
<KDesk> hi
<kuaera> DaSkreech: This appeared the same time that I became unable to access encrypted wireless networks
<DaSkreech> kuaera: ha cute.
<DaSkreech> They just mported the new network manager
<DaSkreech> kuaera: Might want to alert someone in #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1
<DaSkreech> !hi | KDesk
<ubottu> KDesk: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kuaera> DaSkreech: I thought that was slated for KDE4.3...but thank you
<kuaera> Told you you were wise :P
<DaSkreech> kuaera: It is but really should have been in KDE 4.2 ther is a KDE 4.2 and KDE 4.3 branch for it in KDE svn I think many distros will ship with it
<KDesk> DaSkreech: thanks!
<KDesk> I installed the theme kde4-oxygen-gnome-theme (also libbonoboui2-0 and gtk-qt-engine) and I choose it from system settings in the setion GTK style & Fonts, but my gtk apps still look bad. What else do I have to do?
<kuaera> DaSkreech: I've spoken in the Kubuntu-devel channel...here's hoping
<DaSkreech> kuaera: You didn't mention that you were on Jaunty
<kuaera> DaSkreech: Good point. I guess I presumed they'd figure I was on Jaunty because I was speaking of the new network manager...
<Luija> ei people
<Luija> how i can watch youtube in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Firefox
<salmonel> hi guys
<Suiko> hi dude
<Luija> i am using firefox...
<salmonel> i am confused
<Suiko> why that man=
<salmonel> how to connect wifi from command line problem :(
<Suiko> ahhh easy
<DaSkreech> Luija: Ah install flashplugin-nonfree
<Suiko> iwconfig
<Suiko> use iwconfig
<salmonel> Suiko, : yes of course and thanks
<salmonel> Suiko, : but it does not work
<Luija> how ican da?
<Suiko> need more information then =D
<salmonel> Suiko, : i type iwconfig wlano
<Suiko> wlan0
<salmonel> Suiko, : and then i set the essid
<Suiko> yeah
<salmonel> Suiko, : iwconfig wlan0 essid blablabla
<DaSkreech> essial: Did you ask in #qt ?
<Suiko> yeah
<DaSkreech> essial: I did and they said normal response time is a few hours so you may want to send a request again
<salmonel> Suiko, :  and then when i try to iwconfig wlan0 key s:mykey
<DaSkreech> Though Nokia is obviously sleeping now
<salmonel> Suiko, : it fails :(
<Suiko> ahhh i had the same problem many many times
<DaSkreech> Luija: how can you install?
<Suiko> it depends on the management of your router or whatever
<salmonel> Suiko, : it says invalid argument :(
<Suiko> yeah yeah i know try wlan0 essid 'blabla' key open s:key
<salmonel> Suiko, : you mean i have to use the "open" parameter this time e?
<Luija> yes DaSkreech
<Suiko> try
<Suiko> its a pain, i know
<salmonel> Suiko, : i will try it :-) thanks
<Suiko> i dont like wlan
<salmonel> Suiko, : i remember that i saw in man iwconfig that passphrase is not yetsupported
<DaSkreech> Luija: from a konsole type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Suiko> well wpa2 is not supported yet i guess
<salmonel> Suiko, : so is that going to pass in my passphrase in ascii with the s: option ?
<salmonel> Suiko, : aha
<salmonel> Suiko, : i use wpa2
<salmonel> Suiko, : maybe that's why e?
<Suiko> maybe
<salmonel> Suiko, : but how did the knetworkmanager connects when i use the gui ? does to works differently?
<Suiko> had it worked once?
<salmonel> Siuko: yes when i had the gui yes it worked out of the box  many times :-)
<Suiko> well ask some of the officialls here
<Suiko> my latin is over ^
<salmonel> Suiko, : since i installed kde4.2 every gui after kdm starts is black and non-responsive...
<Suiko> ahhhh yeah, thats could be it
<Suiko> kde4 doesnt like "old guis"
<draik_> I can't seem to get anything to run within KDE or Openbox through my system. Everything is causing it to freeze up. Amarok, Firefox, Frostwire, K3b... just to name a few.
<salmonel> Suiko, : yes but i have no gui at all now :(
<DaSkreech> Maybe you have something wrong with your drivers?
<salmonel> Suiko, : and i have to use the command line
<Suiko> terminal freak =D
<draik_> How can I check on the cause of the freezing?
<salmonel> DaSkreech,  : good idea  but the drivers used to work so there is nothing with the drivers :(
<Suiko> well i am sorry, i cant help you with this
<AndySpain> hi!  there's something wrong with time sync.
<salmonel> Suiko, : it's ok thanks anyway
<DaSkreech> what freezes? The app or X ?
<Luija> thx a lot DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> sure
<draik_> DaSkreech: Everything.
<AndySpain> When I go to K-menu->systemsetting date and time, I can enbale automatic time sync. But next time i enter it, it's disabled again
<draik_> Sometimes the mouse will freeze, too.
<DaSkreech> draik_: bleh
<DaSkreech> can you jump to a terminal when it happens?
<salmonel> Suiko, : but how can now who are the officials here :-) ?
<draik_> Nope
<salmonel> any official here :-) ?
<DaSkreech> salmonel: officials aren't important
<draik_> I'm currently on TTY1 because I can hardly use the GUI, if I even get that far.
<draik_> Sometimes it freezes before the login, sometime after the login.
<DaSkreech> draik_: ok Well in TTY2 start top and watch what happes when you open things
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : you mean they are useless ? or that we are a big enough comunity :) ?
<DaSkreech> or if you think it's a startup config issue then run startkde from the tty and see what the log says
<draik_> I did htop within the GUI when I launched Frostwire. Sent that to 48.0% CPU when it froze that instant
<DaSkreech> draik_: X logs are in /var/log so you can grep those for errors
<DaSkreech> draik_: if the GUI is freezing monitoring it from the GUI isn't brilliant
<TwIsTerZ> comment on fait pour s'enregistrer a Nickserv comme new user what is commande to loggin new user for nickserv ? please
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<AndySpain> and sudo kdesytemsettings and doing the same gives an error message
<salmonel> draik_, : ohh my god , did you installed kd4.2 on top of kd4.1 ???
<AndySpain> so the time sync in kubuntu is bugged?
<draik_> To the best of my knowledge, no.
<salmonel> draik_, : you are lucky :-)
<draik_> ?
<Luija> i cant still watch youtube videos DaSkreech 0_0
<salmonel> draik_, ; i did installed the kde4.2 and now NO gui at all
<DaSkreech> Luija: Do other flash sites work?
<salmonel> draik_, : i am so angry with kde4.2
<Luija> nop
<DaSkreech> salmonel: That doesn't sound right did you back up your ~/.kde directory ?
<draik_> How do I check on the current KDE4.x?
<Luija> or i think only youtube lol
<salmonel> draik_, : no :(
<DaSkreech> Luija: That's very much not right did you restart firefox?
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : no :(
<draik_> salmonel: Huh? How do I check on the currently installed KDE4.x?
<wimpies> Hi all, I got these packages for which dpkg shows desired state 'r' (remove) How can I set it back to 'i' (installed) ?
<DaSkreech> salmonel: ok well mv ~/.kde ~/.kde4.1 and then start X and login
<Luija> oh...
<Luija> LOL
<DaSkreech> As in logout  go to a tty and do that then login again
<Luija> i didnt restart, srry
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : thanks :-) but it is late now
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : now i have done apt-get remove kde-core :-)
<DaSkreech> salmonel: that's not right you should remove kdelibs5 if you want to remove KDE fully
<draik_> How do I check which KDE4 I have installed?
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : so i need a way to connect to my wifi wpa2 to fetch the new sources.list :-)
<DaSkreech> but in any case do that and reinstall
<DaSkreech> salmonel: ha ha ok Go ahead
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : yes? i have no idea for that:-)
<DaSkreech> draik_: open Konqueror and click help -> about KDE
<draik_> No CLI?
<DaSkreech> salmonel: no chance for a cable
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : thanks for the infos about kd4libs5 :-)
<draik_> KDE 4.1. Says it at login.
<DaSkreech> draik_: kde4-config --version
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : i tried once today but i was unlucky with the cable
<DaSkreech> How can you be unlucky with a cable?
<DaSkreech> it's a cable
<draik_> 4.1.4
<draik_> Thanks DaSkreech.
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : because of the dhclient confusion i had :-)
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : i thought i could connect " plug n play"
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : but it needs at least 3 steps in command line :-)
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : ok i will try to remove kdelibs5
<DaSkreech> salmonel: sudo dhclient
<AndySpain> how do i fix that time bug in kde?
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : i had login a sroot :-),  Shall i have to type apt-get remove  kdelibs5 ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> AndySpain: Not that I know of It works here
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : ok nice i will try it all that :-) thanks
<DaSkreech> AndySpain: When KDE starts for some reason it chooses the wrong timezone for quie a few people check to see if that's correct
<Luija> thx
<Luija> but there is java?
<AndySpain> DaSkreech: Here I'm on kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.1.4  installed three days ago. doesn't work
<Luija> DaSkreech?
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : i hope i can make my ethernet connects with a cable and the router
<DaSkreech> !java | Luija
<ubottu> Luija: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<draik_> I'm on KDE4.1, GUI freezes when I run an app. What should I do to fix this issue? Where would I begin?
<Luija> why i cant use adept? :S
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : do you no what to do to connect to the router with cable ?
<DaSkreech> AndySpain: you are in the right time zone? If Kubuntu thinks you are in Nebraska thats the time it will give and sync with
<AndySpain> DaSkreech: time zome is correct
<DaSkreech> draik_: Turn off compositing first I would say
<AndySpain> DaSkreech: it shows at least the correct time
<draik_> DaSkreech: How would I do that?
<DaSkreech> AndySpain: so what are you syncing with?
<DaSkreech> draik_: edit ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : do i need to use dhclient and eth0 as the last command ?
<Luija> DaSkreech, can u explain me in detail? i dont understand, srry :S
<AndySpain> DaSkreech: i wanted to sync with ntp.ubuntu.com  I think. but i cannot.
<DaSkreech> salmonel: well if your cable has DHCP you should be able to just sudo dhclient
<AndySpain> but i need an exact clock, not only more or less correct
<DaSkreech> If you need to add your own route and so on then you need to sudo route add default gw <ip>
<DaSkreech> AndySpain: Even manually ?
<DaSkreech> Luija: What can't you use with adept?
<salmonel> DaSkreech,  : hmmm now i see  ok , my cable has not so ?
<DaSkreech> salmonel: no DHCP ?
<Luija> DaSkreech: To get Sun Java under Ubuntu 7.04 or later running on Intel or PowerPC platform, you should enable the Universe repository in Add/Remove programs, and install either the openjdk-6-jre package or the sun-java6-bin package. (Note: PowerPC version is slow).
<draik_> I don't have compositing anywhere on the file
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : do i have to use the 192.168.1.1 ?
<Luija> universe repository?
<DaSkreech> Luija: oh just sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<AndySpain> DaSkreech: dunno how to sync manually. And I want it to be automated so i can forget about syncing
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : hmmm not sure
<Luija> sweet
<DaSkreech> draik_: you don't have a [Compositing] Section ?
<draik_> DaSkreech: Nope
<salmonel> DaSkreech,  : now i think it has dhcp enabled
<AndySpain> DaSkreech on ubuntu it still worked here. But now I installed kubuntu and don't get it running
<DaSkreech> salmonel: When you connect via wireless do you put in an IP address?
<DaSkreech> draik_: Ok it's off then
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : no
<draik_> OK
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : so ?
<DaSkreech> AndySpain: That's below either DE it works even if you have no DE on the computer
<DaSkreech> salmonel: sudo dhclient should work for you
<salmonel> DaSkreech,  : hmm all make sence now OK thanks :-)
<KDesk> Having some problems I had to recreate the /boot directory, I have reinstalled the kernel to have the images and the initrd, but how can I recreate the rest of the files, like stage* and menu.lst?
<salmonel> DaSkreech,  : nice thanks :-)
<draik_> What else would you suggest?
<DaSkreech> !grub | KDesk
<ubottu> KDesk: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ingenium4> hi
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : shall i do dhclient at the end  of the command ?
<DaSkreech> draik_: mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebkup
<KDesk> DaSkreech: thanks for the links!
<AndySpain> DaSkreech: ok, how do i turn it on , below DE level? for my DE doesn't take the change if I'm no superuser, and with sudo kde systemsettings it says "error setting date/time/time zone". It doesn't tell any more. no reasons no nothing
<Luija> what would happen if grub is corrupted?
<salmonel> DaSkreech, : it should be handled automatic e?
<ingenium4> I have some problem for install skype in kubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> salmonel: Yes that does dhclient for all network devices if you jsut want the wired device then eth0 at the end will do that
<ingenium4> maybe somebody can help me please
<DaSkreech> AndySpain: hmm try kdesudo systemsettings
<ingenium4> I just install kubuntu today
<DaSkreech> Though that will change things for root >_>
<DaSkreech> !skyoe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skyoe
<DaSkreech> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ingenium4> ok
<AndySpain> DaSkrech I just told oyu  the this gives my also a GUI and an Error message
<AndySpain> you*
<salmonel> DaSkreech,  : i am going to give it a try so i have to reboot windows to go back to linux so bye see you maybe later :-) hope so :-) if not i will propably try to configure it :-)
<salmonel> bye
<draik_> DaSkreech: Done. Restart X?
<ingenium4> can you give me exactly the attachment
<ingenium4> please
<DaSkreech> ingenium4: attachment ?
<ingenium4> yes where I have to go for download
<DaSkreech> draik_: sure
<ingenium4> because I download for ubuntu
<DaSkreech> ingenium4: If yo uwant the latest one then go to skype's webpage
<ingenium4> ok
<DaSkreech> they have on for Ubuntu when you download it then it should be a .deb file
<ingenium4> and after when I get where I must to go
<judgen> Is kdm themes for kde4 working on kde3
<DaSkreech> Well take a note of where you downloaded it to
<ingenium4> ok
<ingenium4> tx
<DaSkreech> then you can open a konsole and sudo dpkg -i /path/to/skype.deb
<ingenium4> ok
<DaSkreech> It will ask for a password which is the password you used to login then you are done
<drostie> Lots of people asking for Skype today and yesterday.
<ingenium4> for me first day kubuntu and linux
<ingenium4> I am tired vista
<DaSkreech> ingenium4: Welcome to Linux and Kubuntu!
<Luija> ingenium
<Luija> u did good
<ingenium4> ok thank you very much
<Luija> i changed yesterday
<Luija> kubuntu is god
<AndySpain> DaSkreech does ntpd do the same as this KDE function that syncs time? and which one is better/more accurate?
<ingenium4> bye
<StR|Sangreal> pls could sb recommend me a widged for monitoring system performance?
<DaSkreech> AndySpain: ntpd is the daemon for ntpdate It changes the system time which KDE reads and makes corrections for the users stated timezone
<DaSkreech> ingenium4: Bye come back here if you need help
<ingenium4> tx
<AndySpain> DaSkreech: so it is the same as sudokde systemsettings enable time sync?
<DaSkreech> I should think so
<AndySpain> ok
<Luija> ei
<Luija> java is installed now
<AndySpain> DaSkreech the GUI thing doesn't work at all, neither user nor root, but ntpd works now... :-)
<Luija> but i cant still use it, what I do DaSkreech?
<draik_> DaSkreech: I restarted and when I logged into KDE, it froze after I set the size for Yakuake
<DaSkreech> Luija: What do you mean you can't use it?
<draik_> Rebooting the desktop now
<Luija> http://www.purplesurge.com/chat.html
<Luija> purplesurge is a online irc chat
<Luija> it use java
<Luija> i enter there
<Luija> and i cant see the box, i already log out
<Luija> or i have to restart?
<DaSkreech> Luija: hmm try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Luija> ok let me restart
<AndySpain> Lujia: with the browser?
<AndySpain> you want java in your browser?
<AndySpain> then you might need to activate java in your browser, not only install it
<AndySpain> in konuqeror for instance java and java script been disabled by default after installation, so u gotta enter the preferences/options
<DaSkreech> Firefox
<StR|Sangreal> in kde42
#kubuntu 2009-02-20
<StR|Sangreal> what is the use of the second button on the window header?
<peaches> any way to refresh the K Menu? i have some old crap there from hardy that is no longer relevant just as broken menu apps
<StR|Sangreal> (a switchable circle in my case)
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: It's a pin
<StR|Sangreal> what for?
<DaSkreech> It will stick the window so it turns up on all desktops
<StR|Sangreal> aha
<DaSkreech> if you press it then switch to a new desktop the window exists there as well
<StR|Sangreal> understood, thx
<olskolirc> what is the repository link that I would need to upgrade my kde from kde 4.1 to kde 4.2 stable
<DaSkreech> olskolirc: It's in the topic
<olskolirc> sorry and thanks
<Luija> DaSkreech
<Luija> it has an error
<DaSkreech> Luija:
<Luija> alread restared
 * DaSkreech wonders if he should just make Luija install it the easy way
 * DaSkreech waves
<Luija> how i can DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> Luija: The easy way is to install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<DaSkreech> That installs a whole lot of rubbish but it installs basically all the stuff you need
<Luija> tell me how then :)
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<DaSkreech> Close firefox
<AndySpain> and when I have varios user sasseion in parallel I can swtich between them clicking on switch user. But sometimes, if one of the ouser logs out, I can only open a new session on ligin screen, and only from there i can get to the other active session
<AndySpain> so one must always be aborted in order to shutdown
<Luija> and what rubbish it installs?
<chris-rc1> hi
<DaSkreech> all manner of things restricted
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Luija> restrited...? lol
<chris-rc1> the hdd usage plasmoid shows different values for free disk space than df. anybody know why?
<Luija> DaSkreech, what class of rubbish things?
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: is it wildly different or are we talking a few Mb ?
<chris-rc1> its 10 gigs of for /home
<tuxi> one of my mounts has 44G available according to df -h but the widget shows 67.3 GiB
<cjae> anyone here using separate x screens with kde 4.2 (nvidia-settings)? I tried to do it awhile ago and would only work with twinview
<essial> Whoever designed the kde 4.x default theme deserves a medal
<tuxi> cjae I only use twinview
<cjae> tuxi: ya I even tried using an old hand edited xorg and all I could get is a balck screen on tv out, and the xorg.conf worked in all other distros b4
<cjae> black
<tuxi> I haven't tried TV out
<tuxi> I run an external monitor via KVM so twinview is what fits my bill
<olskolirc> can someone say my name please?
<cjae> do your windows open on the proper screens?
<ActionParsnip1> olskolirc:
<cjae> olskolirc:
<olskolirc> ty
<ActionParsnip1> olskolirc:
<chris-rc1> tuxi: how big is this partition?
<DaSkreech> os
<DaSkreech> olskolirc:
<tuxi> twinview is a duplicate
<cjae> no thats xineramam
<tuxi> chris-rc1 113G according to df -h
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: is it accurate after a reboot?
<cjae> -m
<cjae> brb
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip1: i don't think so
<chris-rc1> got this from #kde
<chris-rc1> Plasmoid is not taking into account the reserve space for root.
<chris-rc1> 5% is the default for Debian.
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: possibly, i'd create a bug report
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip1: silly question, but how do i do this?
<chris-rc1> tuxi: so your partition is just 113 gigs in size?
<ActionParsnip1> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tuxi> that partition is, yes
<ActionParsnip1> 113Gb is bigger than this systems drive
<tuxi> I have one drive that is virtually empty 232G total with 220G free by df, 230.9 GiB from the plasmoid
<tuxi> 230.9 GiB available, that is
<tuxi> chris-rc1, pm?
<chris-rc1> tuxi: pm?
<tuxi> pm == private message
<amgarching> 230*1000/1024 == 224
<tuxi> I'll post a screenshot with all the info
<chris-rc1> amgarching: why that?
<StR|Sangreal> can i setup optacity for widgets?
<chris-rc1> they don't use 1000, do they?
<chris-rc1> tuxi: sounds like 5% to me
<amgarching> rather 230*1000000/1024/1024 = 219, GiB /= GB
<tuxi> chris-rc1 a screenshot is at http://ripabe.net/misc/df_v_hdd_plasmoid.png
<chris-rc1> amgarching: so you are saying the plasmoid use a multiplier of 1000?
<tuxi> gibibytes versus gigabytes doesn't explain it
<amgarching> GiB is new and confusing, right
<drostie> chris-rc1: quite the opposite. Linux in general uses the convention 1 MB = 1000000B.
<drostie> However, anything that reports "MiB" is reporting mebibytes, not megabytes.
<drostie> 1 MiB = 1048576 B.
<drostie> This is around 5% larger, which might explain a ~5% discrepancy directly.
<tuxi> using df, -h is human readable but -H or --si uses powers of 10 (instead of two)
<tuxi> do a "man df"
<chris-rc1> ok, as far as i know linux in general uses 1024, just called it mega (like any other os/app). now they just (finally) changed the denomination
<tuxi> and the plasmoid reports higher values making it a bug imho
<tuxi> chris-rc1, if you post the bug, feel free to copy my screenshot
<chris-rc1> i agree with tuxi, why would there be an -H option otherwise
<tuxi> exactly
<chris-rc1> tuxi: ok
<tuxi> bbl
<drostie> Okay. I think I can agree with both of you after checking it out for myself, because I have also a fat32-formatted iPod, which seems to report the same in both df and the plasmoid.
<DaSkreech> hi Ramblurr
<drostie> The magnitude of the error for me is 4.9% +/- 0.4%
<drostie> The 5% as reserved blocks makes some sense.
<tuxi> mine is almost 10%
<tuxi> and depends on which of the two reports I appear to get in the plasmoid
<tuxi> I actually have a twist -- two similarly named mount points x 3
<drostie> Well, some twists matter and some twists don't. The plasmoid says that it displays the disk usage of "root" (rather than the actual partition, which is in /dev/mapper). This might presumably include /media/IPOD, but it doesn't.
<tuxi> my /home has 7.5G free by df but 8.9GiB from the plasmoid (18% higher)
<chris-rc1> thing is that this would mean that there "could" be multiplier bug in the plasmoid, so it could use 1000 instead of 1024 which would yield the same results
<tuxi> drostie look at the configuration to see if /media/IPOD is even shown
<drostie> It's shown separately. I'm just wondering where the system got these names from. ^_^
<StR|Sangreal> pls could sb advise me a package with further widgets for plasma?
<tuxi> did you look for all plasmoid packages?
<Luija> DaSkreech
<Luija> finally i have java :)
<StR|Sangreal> i have just kdeplasma-addons installed
<StR|Sangreal> and i am not truly contented with its possibilities
<tuxi> are you on 4.1 or 4.2?
<StR|Sangreal> and i would like to find sth better
<StR|Sangreal> 4.2
<chris-rc1> tuxi: so your /home is only 28 gigs?
<tuxi> 30G
<tuxi> I have a lot of stuff on other mount points like my /shared /smb /video mount points
<chris-rc1> tuxi: but then it fits
<drostie> StR|Sangreal: [aptitude search plasm]
<chris-rc1> its 5%, not 18%
<tuxi> the over reporting is 5% of the total where I was saying it's 18% over the df reported free space
<DaSkreech> Luija: Good job :)
<Luija> ei DaSkreech
<Luija> i have an easy question
<Luija> is about wifi
<drostie> Since Saved By The Bell, I can't take the word "screech" seriously anymore.
<Luija> DaSkreech: everytime i log out, or restart, the Knetwork becomes blue bars
<Luija> at that point all is all right
<drostie> (Well, actually, since I found out that Dustin Diamond was in a porno video called "screeched!")
<StR|Sangreal> the output contains a table and the first collumn has 3 values: C, I and P
<StR|Sangreal> what do they hold for?
<chris-rc1> tuxi: but what matters is whether the difference between the two values (from the plasmoid and df) is equal to 5% of the total disk space
<tuxi> it
<Luija> DaSkreech: but, when i log in, every time, i have to click in Knetwork, and choose my router: Wireless G, why is tthat if i have autoconnect??
<drostie> sorry. It's late and I'm being way off-topic.
<tuxi> it's close to 5%, chris-rc1
<DaSkreech> Luija: Well I think there is a current flaw in that the Wifi network connector is enabled when you login They are still trying to think that through properly
<Luija> thats the bug true?
<drostie> StR|Sangreal: what table are you referring to?
<Luija> and they r fixing that DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> Luija: Ideally you should just turn on the computer and it auto connects on Wifi from the last settings. Yes it's a bug they are working on
<Luija> ok :)
<StR|Sangreal> aptitude search
<tuxi> StR|Sangreal i is installed
<Luija> they will be an actualization when that is fixed DaSkreech?
<drostie> yeah. "i" is installed, "p" is uninstalled, and "v" means that something was installed but then removed, I believe.
<DaSkreech> 4.3 is the hope
<tuxi> and c=?
<chris-rc1> tuxi: bottom line is that we still don't know whether it is 5% reserved space or it comes from the multiplier unless we calculate it "exactly" or sb actually knows their reserved space (preferably sth other that 5%)
<drostie> [man aptitude] sayeth: p means there is no trace of the package, c means the package is deleted but the conffiles are still around, i means that the package is installed, v, in fact, means that the package is virtual.
<tuxi> drostie, ty (duh shoulda done a man aptitude myself)
<badpc> are there any screensavers on kubuntu?
<chris-rc1> tuxi: well, i'm gonna file a bug report first thing in the morning. after all, the plasmoid claims to show values in GiB
<chris-rc1> does anybody know whether the reserved space is actually usable even if not shown by df?
<drostie> badpc: not by default, but there's a section for them in K > System Settings > Screen Saver.
<badpc> drostie: are there any in the repos?
<drostie> chris-rc1: I'm not sure you really want to. reserved space is used to automagically keep the filesystem from fragmentation.
<chris-rc1> drostie: but once i reach the limit, is it used or automatically "locked"?
<badpc> drostie: good point
<draik_> DaSkreech: I've been trying to log in and I can't. It either freezes prior to the login menu or it freezes just after entering the password, hitting enter and then during the KDE splash screen.
<DaSkreech> draik_: Ibex ?
<draik_> Yes
<judgen> How do i set the task list in hardy to use big icons instead of tiny ones?
<tuxi> task list?
<drostie> chris-rc1: I don't know. Google suggests that you might still have the ability to write to it as root, but not as a normal user.
<drostie> The idea being that without it, you might break something "like sudo and rm", according to one ubuntuforums poster.
<chris-rc1> thx for the info. that makes it pretty senseless to have it listed in the plasmoid (if it's the case)
<drostie> judger: sorry, I'm not on hardy, and the desktop environment has changed since then. :-x
<drostie> badpc: [aptitude search screen] suggests packages like "kscreensaver" on jaunty; I don't know which distro you use and what's available there.
<chris-rc1> -> bedtime
<chris-rc1> goodnight. bug time tomorrow
<badpc> drostie: using jaunty
<judgen> drostie: ofcourse it has. but i dont like kde4 yet so i have to use hardy.
<drostie> badpc: also, kdescreensaver-aasaver is apparently an "asciiquarium".
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: You can just drag stuff to the panel
<drostie> judger: I know. Not trying to guilt-trip you or anything; I'm just apologizing that I can't help.
<judgen> ok
<badpc> drostie: cant find any of those in jaunty?
<Luija> DaSkreech, could u help me to install KDE 4.2 in my kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Luija: Its in the topic
<Luija> mmm?
<Luija> ohohoh found it :)
<drostie> Luija: warning: KDE 4.2 may or may not break your computer. Just saying.
<Luija> break?!
<essial> Man Qt is awsome
<drostie> More properly, break your desktop environment in your computer, I suppose. It's not like it will pop out of your computer with a hammer and start smashing it to bits.
<essial> I wrote a text editor with load/save capabilities in Qt Creator in about 2 minutes -- not a record but pretty darn close :)
<Melchiorro> essial: nice :)
<essial> and since 4.5 is LGPL I can make my awsome IRC client with it :)
<essial> And all you closed source linux app haters can kiss my butt :p
<judgen> essial: bitchx with a scrollable qt wndow?
<essial> no
<judgen> hehe
<essial> I'm not stupid :)
<judgen> bitchx is good
<essial> Theres a bunch of IRC clients out there, I'm not writing a clone
<judgen> so wat are you intending to do differently?
<essial> For one, making managing busy chatrooms easier
<essial> *easier to manage when talking to multiple people
<drostie> badpc: they're there according to packages.ubuntu.com ... is  your sources.list okay and have you updated your package list recently?
<essial> SSL support and such of course
<essial> and heavy scripting support for bots and such
<StR|Sangreal> is there sth like my favourite folder?
<draik_> DaSkreech: I wonder what would happen if I backed up the partition and brought it back again to the 1TB
<essial> but first and formost I want to be able to help someone in #ubuntu and not have to dig through miles of scrolling text
<essial> With my client it will be simple :)
<judgen> ok
<DaSkreech> essial: I thought that you were doing a for sale closed app?
<drostie> is there qt for windows, or are you designing something that will only work for the linux community?
<judgen> there is qt for win and mac too
<drostie> right on.
<draik_> DaSkreech: Do you see that as being an issue?
<DaSkreech> draik_: Sorry waht was the issue?
<DaSkreech> Thre is Qt for *
<DaSkreech> draik_: Did you try and back up your ~/.kde directory ?
<khalidmian> have unfortunately forgotten the resolution to divx screaming video  apparently there is an ubuntu program that eanbles you to buffer? and then play using vlc or something?
<draik_> DaSkreech: Yup. Did that and it froze when I tried to set Yakuake to 100%W and 50%H.
<DaSkreech> draik_: I'm guessing Yakukae for KDE4?
<draik_> That is correct, DaSkreech
<Xenos> Yakuza for KDE4? It pops out of your keyboard and takes the tip of your little finger?
<DaSkreech> draik_: What video card do you have ?
<draik_> nVidia GeForce 5700LE
<DaSkreech> Xenos: If you press F12 yes :)
<draik_> DaSkreech: I had a 500GB with XP on part1 and Kubuntu on part2. I then got the 1TB and xfer'd the Kubuntu to the 1TB, then gave 500GB all to XP. It stopped working once I xfer'd the part.
<DaSkreech> how did you transfer?
<draik_> Norton Ghost. 1-to-1 copy.
<DaSkreech> Oh That should work I suppose
<khalidmian> HI looking for help on something pls
<draik_> It should, and technically it does, but I wonder if it has anything to do with the HDD change and also the fact that it keeps on referring the HDD space as being the same as opposed to the 1TB.
<DaSkreech> draik_: Really Hmm how are you getting that output?
<khalidmian> how can one watch divx streaming videos in kubuntu/ubuntu
<DaSkreech> draik_: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l and the contents of /etc/fstab ?
<khalid> como puedo desnstalar a compiz fusion de ubuntu 8.04
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: install Divx codecs
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: I DID
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: still cant watch streaming video
<DaSkreech> Ok where are you streaming the videos from?
<khalid> ok gracias
<draik_> DaSkreech: I'll try. I haven't been able to access TTY again.
<badpc> how do i install screensavers in jaunty?
<DaSkreech> There is probably a kscreensavers package
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: http://www.movshare.net/video/19avoytywbs6p#
<badpc> DaSkreech: tried typing everything in adept and nothing comes up
<drostie> badpc: try the adept manager rather than the adept installer.
<drostie> K > Applications > System > Adept Manager
<draik_> DaSkreech: It keeps on freezing prior to the login.
<essial> I don't have screensavers nor can I find any in adept personally
<essial> but blank screen is fine for me
<draik_> GOT IT! DaSkreech
<draik_> What is the pastebin command in CLI?
<khalidmian> do i need mplayerrr to play divx?
<khalidmian> cant vlc do the same trick?
<DaSkreech> pastebinint
<draik_> Got it
<Alex135> !mp3|khalidmian
<ubottu> khalidmian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> yes mplayer can I used to use kmplayer to stream divx stuff
<draik_> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/f4438da55
<draik_> That is my sudo fdisk -l
<draik_> DaSkreech: How do I get the contents of /etc/fstab to pastebinit?
<DaSkreech> cat file | pastebininit
<DaSkreech> spelt properly
<draik_> :)
<draik_> http://pastebin.com/f7ba5e03
<draik_> fstab is wrong!
<draik_> DaSkreech: What would happen if I manually edited fstab?
<DaSkreech> draik_: That's what I thought was the problem
<DaSkreech> Then it would probably work
<drostie> dude, one of the opengl kde screensavers is a cow on a trampoline.
<draik_> Actually, not manually, but how can I myself (if not a command already) fix fstab?
<khalidmian> ok so i got kstreamripper what and how do i use it LOL
<draik_> DaSkreech: Is there a way to edit the contents accordingly?
<DaSkreech> draik_: what's the output of mount ?
<DaSkreech> man kstreamripper khalidmian
<khalidmian> man?
<draik_> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/f4f3435f1
<Walzmyn> man == manual , use it in a terminal
<DaSkreech> or in konqueror
<DaSkreech> man:/konqueror
<draik_> man:woman
<DaSkreech> man:/man actually
<DaSkreech> man:/ woman causes a segfault
<DaSkreech> there is no manual for woman
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: so do i just type man:/firefox for kstreamer to work ?
<drostie> That is so not true. So many relationship errors that I have seen over the years were "Dude, RTFM" type mistakes...
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: You type in man:/kstreamripper
<khalidmian> bash: man:/kstreamripper: No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: Haha No just man kstreamripper
<DaSkreech> No :/ in bash
<khalidmian> bash: cd: bash: No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: What are you typing in?
<drostie> In other words, [man] is a program which shows you manual pages. When you are at the text prompt, you can type [man kstreamripper] (without the brackets, of course) to learn stuff.
<drostie> Not [bash: man kstreamripper] but just [man kstreamripper].
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: mplayer works for me btw
<draik_> DaSkreech: How do I find out my /dev/hd_ for my 2 DVD-ROMs?
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: I have the mplayer-plugin installed
<DaSkreech> draik_: Hmm ?
<DaSkreech> draik_:
<DaSkreech> Would be in mount
<DaSkreech>  just type mount
<draik_> OK
<draik_> DaSkreech: Not found in mount
<DaSkreech> are they mounted?
<DaSkreech> of course they aren't
<draik_> No
<DaSkreech> fstab is messed up :)
<draik_> This is per /etc/fstab
<khalidmian> DaSkreech: mplayer works for kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> drail
<draik_> So I should comment them out in fstab?
<DaSkreech> draik_: try mount /dev/dvd
<draik_> For which one?
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: Sure it doesn't care
<draik_> Cannot find /dev/dvd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DaSkreech> draik_: What are you doing?
<draik_> Setting up fstab manually
<draik_> I can leave them commented, that's not an issue
<drostie> draik_: does /dev/dvd exist?
<draik_> Nope
<draik_> DaSkreech: Cannot find /dev/dvd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<drostie> Well there's your problem :-P
<DaSkreech> draik_: I meant sudo mount /dev/dvd /path/to/some/dir
<drostie> can you get the dvd in the drive?
<drostie> and then maybe access it somehow else?
<draik_> It has them listed as /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd in fstab. Yeah, I can put a DVD in the drive.
<StR|Sangreal1> hi pls how can i install WeatherBug.gg downloaded from google gadgets as a plasma widget?
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal1: #kde and #plasma would be a bit more versed
<DaSkreech> #plasma might have a direct answer
<draik_> OK. I have a disc in the drive.
<draik_> Do mount?
<StR|Sangreal1> #kde is deserted :D
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: install mozilla-mplayer
<drostie> Yeah. You can now mount to a directory with [sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom] if /media/cdrom exists ( [sudo mkdir /media/cdrom] ).
<StR|Sangreal1> and plasma is deserted too
<essial> daskreech: how do I get gameguard to play nice with linux
<drostie> Assuming that /dev/hdc is really your dvd drive.
<essial> (I joke.. I joke... meh)
<Nichod> ew weatherbug
<Nichod> really?
<essial> str: why would you use gameguard
<essial> BLA i mean weatherbug
<draik_> drostie: /dev/hdc does not exist   :(
<draik_> How can I find out where it is on /dev?
<drostie> draik: /etc/fstab is just shortcuts. For example, when my usb key is in the drive, it has an /etc/fstab entry, so it will (a) automatically get mounted at boot time, if possible, to /media/cruzer, and (b) I can just mount it with [sudo mount /dev/sdb1] and it will know automatically to put it at /media/cruzer.
<drostie> Can you get the dvd opened in Dolphin?
<draik_> drostie: I never knew that.
<ubuntu__> hey guys
<ubuntu__> quick question
<ubuntu__> how much is a good amount for swap space
<draik_> drostie: I am not using a GUI. GUI tends to freeze. I'm on TTY1
<draik_> ubuntu__: swap = RAM
<draik_> ubuntu__: I should rephrase that. Swap should equal the amount of RAM on your system.
<drostie> Normal advice: 1.5 times RAM. Realistically: dunno, depends on how much memory you have and how much you load it.
<ubuntu__> i have a 1 gb of ram i think
<ubuntu__> would that suffice
<draik_> Then I don't think you need swap
<drostie> Also, on how much disk space you have. I'm running without any swap, and I don't need it, 'cause I have 2 GB of RAM and don't multitask too hard.
<draik_> Wouldn't hurt, but I don't think it's necessary.
<ubuntu__> i am putting it on a 20 gb partition
<draik_> I have 3GB RAM and no swap. it's on your usage.
<ubuntu__> i plan on doing a little development
<drostie> ubuntu__: do you want to be able to hibernate this computer?
<ubuntu__> sure, i want to reverse all standard funcitonality
<ubuntu__> functionality*
<ubuntu__> reserve*
<ubuntu__> would 1 gb swap work?
<drostie> then go with something like 1.5 GB or 2 GB swap. it's safe space if you multitask, it's enough swap to hibernate to, and it's probably not critical for the rest of the space.
<ubuntu__> ok cool
<ubuntu__> thanks
<ubuntu__> except to see me more on this channel
<ubuntu__> :D
<drostie> draik_: okay, so, teletype cdroms. hm.
 * draik_ crosses his fingers. "I'm about to go into this GUI and hope the mods in /etc/fstab will stop the freezing"
<badpc> could someone tell me what exactly the dashboard is for?
<ubuntu__> oh hey sorry guys
<ubuntu__> another quick question
<ubuntu__> whatever partition i want to be the root
<ubuntu__> would i make that primary or logical
 * draik_ swears profusely at the freeze!!!!
<drostie> badpc: just a different way to look at the current desktop layout, especially without cluttering windows.
<drostie> ubuntu__: primary, unless you have a whole lot of primary drives already.
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> and ext_3
<ubuntu__> right?
<ubuntu__> for type
<draik_> Yes
<ubuntu__> ok thank you
<drostie> ext4 if your kernel is new enough.
<draik_> drostie: It is still freezing up on me. What am I missing?
<drostie> unless it's a usb key.
<drostie> then ext2.
<DaSkreech> And you are kinda crazy
<drostie> draik_: I don't know; I wasn't here at the beginning when you described the problem. What, exactly, is the problem?
<DaSkreech> draik_: Ok mkdir drive
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/dvd drive
<draik_> I get into the GUI (KDE or OpenBox) and the system will freeze when I try to load an app (k3b, firefox, frostwire, etc...)
<DaSkreech> draik_: probably trying to get into it's settings
<DaSkreech> did you pastebin the output of mount ?
<draik_> Yes
<draik_> http://pastebin.com/f4f3435f1
<DaSkreech> Sorry I missed it
<DaSkreech> Ok no that doesn't make sense
<DaSkreech> you have a single partition
<drostie> okay, draik_: I've been reading the logs above. So, you've got two drives. One has kubuntu on it, newly transferred from a drive where it worked. Correct?
<drostie> And now it doesn't work, but it boots up almost everything, including the kdm and login, but then crashes *after* that?
<DaSkreech> draik_: what does sf -h say ?
<draik_> Yes, that is correct.
<badpc> anyone know how to rip a dvd in kubumtu?
<drostie> Do any of the lines in /etc/fstab make reference to UUIDs?
<DaSkreech> draik_: df -h
<DaSkreech> drostie: They all do
<draik_> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/f510c81a
<Luija> DaSkreech
<draik_> DaSkreech: Should I copy back my ~/.kde from ~/.kdeBACKUP ?
<Luija> i got a major problem
<Luija> i am talking from windows
<DaSkreech> How come fdisk says 1000 Gb and df says 347Gb ?
<drostie> And are the UUIDs matching the results of, e.g. [sudo blkid /dev/sda1] and so forth?
<draik_> DaSkreech: I don't know.
<Luija> there is not a way to restore my KDE 4.1 DaSkreech?
<draik_> Yes, they were all matching.
<DaSkreech> Luija: Yeah there is what's the problem?
<Luija> All resumes in 2 words DaSkreech
<drostie> draik: Did Norton make a complete bit-for-bit disk clone?
<drostie> or something like it?
<draik_> drostie: Yes
<DaSkreech> Luija: Hmm ?
<Luija> Black Screen -______-
<drostie> Was the original drive 350 GB?
<DaSkreech> Oh resume from disk ?
<Luija> ehh?
<DaSkreech> What's black screen?
<draik_> drostie: I also chose for it to use the rest of the unallocated space. The partition was 350GB from the 500GB.
<Luija> okay, got black screen
<Luija> after taht
<Luija> some things were missing
<Luija> and blablabla
<Luija> a big problem
<DaSkreech> How did you get a black screen?
<drostie> Okay. So if I had to guess, you now have an ext3 partition which *thinks* its on a 350 GB partition but is really on a 1TB partition.
<Luija> It seems i  got a error of something missing
<drostie> s/its/it's
<draik_> drostie: You got it
<Luija> i want KDE 4.1 back, i can?
<DaSkreech> Still oesn't explain the crashes
<draik_> I know. :(
<Luija> or maybe i can just delete Kubuntu and install it again :)
<Cybio> Luija: But what did you do before you got this error?
<draik_> DaSkreech: Anything wrong with me copying my ~/.kde backup back to ~/.kde?
<drostie> draik_: you still have access to all of the files for a big [sudo cp -a] action? O:-)
<Luija> Cybio, install KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> Luija: Sure remove the line from /etc/apt/sources.list at the bottom then sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Luija> i should listen the guy than say me KDE could make ubuntu crash lololol
<draik_> drostie: copy them where?
<Luija> DaSkreech, i cant open Konversation in kubuntu now
<Luija> i can delete ubuntu in windows?
<Luija> kubuntu*
<DaSkreech> Doubtful
<Luija> ...
<Cybio> Mmm :-) what ever you think is faster
<drostie> draik_ actually, maybe you should just first try to e2fsck it.
<Luija> DaSkreech, i cant just delete the kubuntu folder in the disc D, and OS will be gone?
<draik_> drostie: Log out of KDE and use TTY1? Then run 'sudo e2fsck'?
<draik_> Luija: Windows won't see the partition without special apps.
<drostie> draik_: but my idea is this: resize the main partition to ~500 GB. Create /dev/sda2, properly formatted. copy everything from /dev/sda1 to that, with the -a option set.
<Luija> oh my god... then what i will do...
<Cybio>  Luija has installed with Wubi
<DaSkreech> Luija: did you install in Wubi ?
<Luija> yep
<Cybio> so there is in Vista a Ubuntu folder/file
<Luija> YES
<DaSkreech> Luija: Go to add/remove programs and remove it
<Cybio> you can uninstall from the control panel
<draik_> drostie: That's going to be an issue. I'm using the entire partition and yet it is marked as 350GB.
<Luija> BUT HOW
<Luija> srry caps
<Luija> but how cybio
<DaSkreech> drostie: Figured out why everythign crashes yet?
<Luija> i go to delete programs
<Luija> and the folder dont appear
<Cybio> Luija: yes
<drostie> but yeah, draik_: I'm recommending that you run [sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1] and see what comes up. Maybe another option from [man e2fsck].
<Cybio> mm
<Luija> oh...
<drostie> (specifically, the -f option, to force the file check.)
<Luija> LOL
<Luija> i am idiot
<Luija> i will format the disc D :)
<draik_> It froze while I was about to do a screenshot.
<drostie> possibly also the -p option, for autofixing.
<Cybio> Luija: no need i think ...
<Cybio> just delete the folder is OK too .... i guess :-P
<draik_> drostie: I ran qtparted. The size says 951.51GB and 304.73GB used. It looks great there. But df -h is what keeps on saying is it back to 350GB.
<Luija> cybio, i do a quickly format to the disc d, is that enough?
<Luija> it has all the GBs it has originally :)
<drostie> draik_: and that's something wrong somewhere in your file system, so I want it fixed. ^_^
<Cybio> if there is no other important data on there
<draik_> drostie: I'm rebooting now. I will run the command in TTY1
<drostie> k. I don't know if it can be done while /dev/sda is mounted, so you might have to boot into a live cd to do it properly.
<draik_> OK. NP. I will do that once I reboot again.
<Luija> cybio, i have to asignate some GBs to install the OS
<Luija> how much GBs?
<Luija> it says 15
<Luija> but the box says 8 is recommended :S
<Cybio> how big is the partition D ?
<Luija> 69.5 GBS
<draik_> drostie: You're right BTW. It cannot be done while mounted.
<draik_> Rebooting into LiveCD now
<Cybio> i think 30 GB is ok ...
<Luija> u r kidding right?
<drostie> heh. at least this linux tool doesn't let you shoot yourself in the foot. If only all GNU tools worked that way.
<Cybio> hehehe :-) ... just depends on what you'll be doing
<Luija> but the will be a big difference if a select 8 and no 15?
<Luija> they*
<Cybio> i mean ... for only the software you probably have with 8GB enough
<Luija> ok :)
<Cybio> but if you then go downloading DVD images then you'll have a problem
<drostie> Luija: what's up now?
<Luija> 0_0
<Luija> so i choose 15 then cybio?
<Cybio> yeah ... i think thats OK
<drostie> You're reinstalling kubuntu?
<Luija> hello drostie, Kubuntu crashed because a fatal error happened instaling KDE 4.3
<Luija> 4.2*
<drostie> ouch.
<drostie> 4.2 works much more consistently when you install from the jaunty alpha 4 cd.
<Luija> so Cybio, if i dont wanna have problems downloading Dvds Isos, how much GBs i have to choose?
<DaSkreech> But then jaunty is unstable :)
<Cybio> Luija: depends on what else you will be doing ...
<drostie> "unstable" is a relative term. :-P
<Luija> cybio, i know
<Luija> but u say me i will have problems downloading Dvds isos
<drostie> We're not, like, talking "windows 95" unstable here. ^_^
<Luija> so how much GBs i have to choose?
<draik_> drostie: I'm in the LiveCD now. Konsole is open and I'm ready to execute 'sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1'
<Luija> to not have problems Cybio :)
<Cybio> if you then also go to download a lot of music and movies and other linux images .... this will take up a lot of GB's
<drostie> draik_: Lieutenant Worf: Engage!
<drostie> ^_^
<draik_> Huh?
<Luija> Cybio... just say me the number...
<drostie> never mind. --_--;;
<draik_> It finished instantly
<Cybio> Luija: ... just 15 GB is enough ...
<Luija> NICE
<Luija> but it was easy to tell me that lol
<drostie> draik_: try [sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sda1] to force it to do a full check.
<Cybio> :-) Can make the partition bigger if there is need for
<draik_> drostie: Sorry, not a Star Trek fan (just google'd it)
<Luija> so if i choose 15, i will not have problems downloading my music and my pirate movies cybio? lolololol
<Cybio> Luija: heheeh ... how many pirated movies and music you'll need ? :-D
<Luija> like 10 lolololol
<Luija> 10 movies
<Luija> and 200 songs lolololol
<Luija> forget it, i will use a holy SD
<Luija> okay Cybio, i choosed 15, but if there is low GBs, the OS will go slow or not?
<drostie> remember kiddies, this forum is publicly logged. ^_^
<Cybio> Luija: Not really ... downloads will just stop working ...
<Cybio> programs like firefox won't start or you'll won't be getting into KDE :-P
<Cybio> if there is no disk space left
<Luija> LOL WTF, then why I choose 15???!!!
<Luija> then 8 was right............
<khalid>  buieno yo tingo una problema en copiz fusion no si qu hecho en los butones que hay en gestion de compiz fusion de pronto mi sale la pantalla blanca y no se ve nada de nada que tingo que a ser por favor
<Cybio> hehehe
<Cybio> just depends on what you want
<Luija> i was joking about the 200 songs and movies LOL
<drostie> !es | khalid
<ubottu> khalid: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Cybio> just keep track on what the disk space is left
<Luija> Cybio, decide, i will not be downloading dvds or movies constantly
<Luija> and i have all my music in my SD
<Luija> so 8 Gbs (recommended by box) or 15?
<Luija> or 9 or 10 or 11 or 12 or 13
<Luija> lololol
<drostie> Luija: just flip a coin, choose a number, go with it, and stop pattering around.
<drostie> It really doesn't matter if you're not going to fill it up.
<Luija> dont be so rude with my, y am a newbie T_T
<Luija> me*
<Luija> I*
<khalid> I buieno Tingo a problem in fusion copiz if not in fact what buton is on managing compiz fusion suddenly my screen goes white and is not a thing to be that Tingo please
<Cybio> Maybe, later when you are more familiar with Linux, you might want to have a "real" Kubuntu :-P ... instead of inside Vista :-)
<Luija> whats that of a real kubuntu
<Luija> because i can install without wubi
<Cybio> heeheh  kidding
<Luija> if it is better
<khalid> I buieno Tingo a problem in fusion copiz if not in fact what buton is on managing compiz fusion suddenly my screen goes white and is not a thing to be that Tingo please
<Luija> bueno hijo de su concha madre, vaya a kubuntu es :)
<Cybio> i mean ... you also can start the PC from the LiveCD instead of running inside Vista
<Luija> LOL bromeo
<Luija> but i will have to be changing CDs everytime lol
<Luija> so say me, what is better, wubi or text mode?
<Cybio> Luija: for you maybe it is better to get more familiar with Kubuntu/linux first
<Luija> cybio, the thing i really want
<Cybio> and choose to install inside Vista ... because you always can fall back on that
<Luija> is to administrate my PC COMPLETELY from Kubuntu
<Luija> so i dont wanna be changing to vista for changing grub
<Luija> and etc
<Cybio> The you'll need to install from a booted CD
<Luija> so there is a real way to make Kubuntu indepent from Vista?
<Luija> Booted?
<Cybio> Luija: ... yes
<draik_> drostie: Should it take this long?
<draik_> It is still on Pass 1.
<Luija> then where i can download this Booted CD?
<Luija> i will need the CD always on the CD room for the OS to start Cybio?
<Cybio> Luija: you can start the pc from booting from HD or from CD
<Luija> and whats better, HD or CD?
<Cybio> Luija: ... no ... then Grub will get isntalled inside the master boot record of the HD
<Luija> u know cybio? forget it, i will install with wubi lol
<Cybio> then you won't see a vista boot screen but grub boot screen
<Cybio> Luija: that's what i said earlier :-) ...
<Luija>  then you won't see a vista boot screen but grub boot screen" i was interested in that... but w/e
<Cybio> from the grub boot screen you can also start vista ....
<draik_> drostie: Never mind. It is now on pass 2. I guess it does take this long
<draik_> drostie: It is done.
<drostie> nothing to be fixed? o_O
<ubuntu__> help!!!
<ubuntu__> I killed mz kubuntu
<ubuntu__> my
<drostie> ubuntu__: what did you do this time? ^_^
<draik_> results: /dev/sda1: 614958/46120960 files (4.5% non-contiguous), 76719843/92237189 blocks
<ubuntu__> am on live cd now
<ubuntu__> ok, there was the notifiacation that there were 39 updates available
<ubuntu__> I installed them
<draik_> drostie: Nope. Nothing to fix.
<ubuntu__> then it said all done.
<ubuntu__> and it old me there was still xine to be upgraded
<ubuntu__> I clicked, ok
<ubuntu__> It said it would delete files no longer neeeded
<drostie> draik_: and df is still misreporting the number?
<ubuntu__> then it said it must stop the x/server, and slowlz icons went disappearing
<draik_> drostie: Yup
<ubuntu__> and now when i trz to log in it sazs it connot start xserver coy there|s no xsessionfile
<ubuntu__> damn, got another kezboard here
<ubuntu__> keyboard
<drostie> draik_: if the problem is not in the partition, it might be on the master boot record instead.
<ubuntu__> drostie can u help me?
<drostie> :-/ but I would have expected qtparted to deal with that.
<draik_> drostie: What would happen if the HDD runs at 3 GB/s and system can only read at 1.5GB/s?
<ubuntu__> i also tried recoverz mode
<ubuntu__> and repair xserver there
<drostie> draik_: that depends. The data might get buffered somewhere, or the drivers might physically slow the drive down, depending on the context, enzovoort.
<ubuntu__> but to no avail
<draik_> drostie: I just checked the drive with gparted from within LiveCD. Says there is only 59.19GB of unused space on the 1TB!!!
<drostie> ubuntu__: mount your linux filesystem to /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or so.
<drostie> erm.
<drostie> to /media/hd or so.
<draik_> size = 931.51GB    used = 872.32GB     unused = 59.19GB
<draik_> What gives?
<ubuntu__> drostie> it|s automounted. dunno to where
<drostie> draik: egads.
<ubuntu__> but I can access it here throu dolphin
<draik_> drostie: What gives?
<drostie> ubuntu_: do you see the directory path at the top of Dolphin? Right click it and choose "Edit" to see where, exactly, it is."
<ubuntu__> drostie> ok
<drostie> draik_: I have no idea. I've never seen fsck do that.
<ubuntu__> got it
<ubuntu__> now?
<drostie> I assume it's not filled with random data.
<draik_> drostie: It's not from fsck. It is from gparted
<draik_> The LiveCD says this through gparted.
<draik_> The actual install says 350GB HDD, which everything else says it is ~350GB filled on a 1TB HDD.
<draik_> s/which/while
<drostie> ubuntu__: open up a terminal and [cd /media/hd/home/yourusername/] ... then [ls -al .x*] and tell me what's happening.
<draik_> I'm going to boot into XP and see what is said by PartitionMagic
<drostie> draik_: this is why direct disk images are bad. ^_^
<drostie> draik: how much do you have, roughly, in actual files on that drive?
<draik_> About 350GB
<ubuntu__> drostie> ls: cannot access .x*: No such file or directory
<draik_> Now I can't access XP!
<drostie> GRUB tries to boot into XP and... what happens?
<draik_> Starting up...
<draik_> That's it
<draik_> It doesn't do anything after that.
<drostie> ubuntu: then just [ls -al] and see what's around.
<draik_> I'm going to remove the 1.5GB/s jumper from the 1TB HDD
<drostie> Trying to do this at 4:30 am is masochism. --_--;;
<ubuntu__> ah sorry, drostie, i searched in home  not in home/username
<ubuntu__> problem> I cannot change into user dierectorz as i made it access for user onlz
<ubuntu__> only
<drostie> draik_: what's your drive setup, exactly? one partition for kubuntu, one partition for xp, how are they set up?
<ubuntu__> and sudo cp does not work
<ubuntu__> and right now, im live cd user, thus a diffrerent user
<drostie> ubuntu_: [sudo cd] wouldn't work, since you can't give the current shell a command via sudo. but you can still [sudo ls -al username] and that will list stuff.
<draik_> drostie: Yes, that is the setup. Kubuntu is SATA through add-on card, XP is IDE0 Master.
<drostie> draik_: where is GRUB?
<ubuntu__> drostie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120430/
<ubuntu__> now zou know all the files in mz home dir
<ubuntu__> you
<ubuntu__> my
<ubuntu__> what shall i do now/
<ubuntu__> ?
<draik_> drostie: GRUB is on /dev/sda1 (1TB)
<drostie> ubuntu__: after some googling, I'm now a bit lost. Your program is complaining that you don't have a .xsession file in your home directory, and it's right. But as far as I can tell, kdm doesn't use .xsession files. What, exactly, were you installing that broke the computer?
<draik_> Cybio: What's going on? What's with the CTCP request?
<Cybio> sorry ....
<Cybio> :-)
<drostie> draik_: so XP will boot if you change the boot order in BIOS, then, right?
<draik_> drostie: I'm booting the system with 3.0GB/s now. No jumper. Let's see how that goes.
<Cybio> kind of new with this :-P irc
<draik_> drostie: Yes.
<ubuntu__> i had firefox installed alreadz yesterday
<ubuntu__> today transmission
<ubuntu__> problem occured after upgrading xine
<draik_> Launching firefox...
<draik_> Frozen
<draik_> It froze before the window even opened. I had the bouncing icon and then it stopped.
<draik_> Bouncing icon is just there on my screen, but not much more going on here.
<ubuntu__> and it now sazs it connot start xserver or something with x, and says aborting
<ubuntu__> i can onlz log into konsole
<ubuntu__> i will never again update or upgrade, once it works again
<drostie> how are you logging into konsole?
<ubuntu__> from recoverz mode
<ubuntu__> there it then asks for login and pw
<ubuntu__> but once i enter startx i get this error msg
<ubuntu__> oh, and i installed ntpd
<drostie> okay guys, listen. I can't physically stay awake any longer. I'm trying and failing. draik: you presumably still have a 350 GB hole on /dev/hda where the kubuntu used to be, right? Could you create a partition there, format, and transfer your files via [sudo cp -a] there?
<drostie> Because you could use that, then reformat /dev/sda1 with a shiny new ext3, then transfer the files the way they're meant to be.
<drostie> Will that help? I dunno.
<ubuntu__> drostie thank zou anyway for your help
<drostie> ubuntu__: I really don't know how you are set up, here. If you can do live cd manipulations, you can back up your data and then reinstall fresh, which will fix your problem (albeit taking an hour for the installer to work.)
<ubuntu__> have a good night
<ubuntu__> no space to put things to
<ubuntu__> Ill try entering here tomorrow asking again
<ubuntu__> maybe someone knows
<drostie> You really can't free up anything?
<ubuntu__> pretty late here as well
<drostie> k. 'night room.
<ubuntu__> i already free up all possible space in order to install kubuntu. and now i accumulated more stuff
<ubuntu__> nighty, drostie
<ubuntu__> good nite room
<Cybio> nite :-)
<KDesk> When I reproduce a video in mplayer or xine or ffplay, the colors are not correct, some days ago it was ok, what could be the problem?
<Cybio> i'm not sure if this is OT or not but: where to ask questions about konversation-irc-client and general irc options? ....
<KDesk> Ah, I forgot to mention, onl with Dragon player the colors are ok
<Luija> ei
<Luija> I got a problem
<Luija> the Kubuntu OS is not wanting to boot
<Luija> its blocked
<Luija> DaSkreech
<Luija> can u help me?
<DaSkreech> Blocked by what?
<DaSkreech> Guess not
<Luija> Das?
<DaSkreech> Blocked by what?
<Luija> i dont know
<Luija> i just indtalled
<Luija> restarted
<Luija> then when i wanted to boot
<Luija> it stayed in CMD
<Luija> i dont know what happened
<Luija> let me format again and reinstall
<Luija> shit, all was right
<Luija> srry for the ****
<Luija> all is worng now T_T+
<Luija> DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> what happens when it reboots?
<Luija> it stays
<DaSkreech> And are you booting from CD or hard drive?
<Luija> loading
<Luija> HD
<DaSkreech> It gets past grub and the loading bar?
<Luija> loading bar yes
<Luija> after loading bar no
<Luija> :(
<DaSkreech> what happens after loading bar?
<Luija> i want my beutiful kubuntu back T_T
<Luija> it says: loading
<Luija> it never loads
<Luija> i waited like 5 m
<DaSkreech> Ok ... do you ahve two computers?
<Luija> yes
<Luija> for?
<DaSkreech> So I can talk to you while you try fix kubuntu
<Luija> oh
<Luija> let me try to
<Luija> install again
<Luija> boot and then
<Luija> if that dont works
<Luija> we do that :)
<DaSkreech> ok
<Cybio> how can i hide my host name / IP in IRC? :-)
<DaSkreech> Get a mask
<Pici> Cybio: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks and ask in #freenode
<DaSkreech> #freenode
<Cybio> ok thks
<Luija> ei
<Luija> i am from kubuntu again
<Luija> mefisto, r u here=
<Luija> u remember the page that given the commands to make wifi atheros work?
<snarkster> ok I dont understand why when i close a plasma and relog its there everytime..
<DaSkreech> huh?
<snarkster> how do you get rid of a plasma if it continues to come back
<DaSkreech> A widget?
<snarkster> sorry.. I close a applet but when i log off and log back in its back on the desktop
<snarkster> like the clock or weather widget
<DaSkreech> Close it then open konsole and type kquitapp plasma && plasma
<DaSkreech> SHould kill it for good
<snarkster> do i have to do that everytime?
<DaSkreech> No I just do it if someplasmoid is stubborn
<DaSkreech> haven't had to do it in a while but that should work
<snarkster> that would be all of them on my system
<DaSkreech> Plasma saves the configs every few minutes So if you remove stuff then logout soon afterwards it may not be saved
<DaSkreech> kquitapp forces an instant save
<snarkster> oh cool
<Luija> ei guys
<Luija> can u give me the command to modify the grub?
<Luija> i remember it ended in lst
<Luija> ???
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> The file you want is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Luija> thx :D
<snarkster> hmm I got a problem with that command..  it produced an error
<DaSkreech> Maybe that's your problem?
<snarkster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120445/
<snarkster> haha most likely
<DaSkreech> hrm
<Luija> people, what is the "gedit" of kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> That would be an issue
<snarkster> ok typing plasma did bring the desktop back
<DaSkreech> kate
<DaSkreech> snarkster: plasmoid still there?
<DaSkreech> Luija: and use kdesudo
<snarkster> yah they came back
<Luija> Kdesudo is gedit here in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Luija: no kate
<Luija> ?
<snarkster> use kate its much better than gedit
<Luija> ahhhh
<Luija> ohhh
<DaSkreech> snarkster: Yeah the dbus thing is messing with you
<Luija> now i remember
<Luija> its true, thx snark :)
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure how gedit got best text editor of the year
<snarkster> ah thats way beyond my skills.. any solution
<DaSkreech> or nautilus got best file manager
<DaSkreech> snarkster: just need dbus I think
<snarkster> what reinstall dbus?
<snarkster> or reset debus
<snarkster> I know that dbus is some sort of communication thing for for apps in linux
<DaSkreech> reset I would guess
<DaSkreech> it's IPC
<DaSkreech> It allows one random process to send out a message that other random processes can react to if they want
<snarkster> ok how does one reset dbus?
<DaSkreech> So the network manager can shout out Hey! My process just saw the network disappear
<DaSkreech> and other processes can say Hmm Maybe I should stop checking for mail
<DaSkreech> snarkster: I have no idea :) let me find out
<DaSkreech> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<DaSkreech> Damn you ubottu
<snarkster> google is my friend but like i said this is outta my comfort range
<Luija> LOL
<Luija> !limonada
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about limonada
<Luija> ....
<DaSkreech> snarkster: how much customization have you done ?
<snarkster> hardly any
<DaSkreech> ok
<snarkster> I do use evolution and pidgin thats it
<snarkster> oh and firefox
<copondo> Hi everyone.
<DaSkreech> Naw none of that matters for this
<DaSkreech> !Hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<copondo> Does any of you know if a Facebook plugin for Kopete exists?
<copondo> I've Googled around but couldn't seem to find anything.
<copondo> I'm IM-ing from Kenya
<snarkster> ok i did the command again but this time it did restart the desktop but widgets still there
<DaSkreech> plugin?
<DaSkreech> to do what?
<DaSkreech> snarkster: so you remove widget run command widget comes back ?
<snarkster> yup
<copondo> Hi, thanks
<DaSkreech> copondo: plugin to do what?
<DaSkreech> snarkster: hmm that's kinda strange
<DaSkreech> You could kill it viciously if want
<snarkster> haha
<snarkster> where is the widget configuration file? I had heard that I might need to physically remove the containments from the file.
<copondo> A plugin for Kopete to allow you to use Facebook chat.
<copondo> Just like the ones that let you login to Yahoo and MSN and IRC, Jabber, e.t.c chat services.
<DaSkreech> ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<DaSkreech> Oh Kopete
<DaSkreech> Umm I think I heard there was one for that
<snarkster> pidgin has that plugin
<DaSkreech> copondo: pidgin can do that though
<zaapiel> hey
<zaapiel> whats the command to restart x11 server
<copondo> I heard so too. I'll try that. But does a Kopete one exist?
<zaapiel> keyboard combo?
<DaSkreech> zaapiel: Logout and press alt+e
<snarkster> ok i just renamed the file. it should recreate the file right?
<zaapiel> ty
<DaSkreech> copondo: Not one that you have access to is the short answer
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah
<snarkster> to restart X ctrl-alt-backspace
<DaSkreech> you should really close plasma then rename the file
<snarkster> oh
<snarkster> to late
<copondo> But one is in the works I hope. I'll try the Pidgin one. Thanks
<snarkster> so its going to freak out right?
<snarkster> copondo: it works pretty good
<DaSkreech> snarkster: no
<DaSkreech> Just might save the file back before it closes
<snarkster> ok they are gone. yah me!
<copondo> Question 2: I've an old IBM ThinkPad R40e on which I run Kubuntu with Compiz. It works fine, except for thick black borders that periodically form around windows and menus and linger until I 'erase' them by dragging a window over them. How can I fix this?
<snarkster> brb going to grab a smoke
<luis__> ehhm people
<luis__> one second
<DaSkreech> That's compiz
<Luija> for some reason
<Luija> it dont let me instal lthe nvdia
<Luija> accelerated graphics
<Luija> 177
<Luija> i click in activate, and it doesnt make anything :S
<Luija> i have to write a command on konsole for it to work?
<Luija> ???
<DaSkreech> Maybe
<Luija> u know the command?
<DaSkreech> not off hand
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<copondo> I have the exact same Kubuntu setup on an HP-Compaq nx6310, but it works smoothly, like charm. In fact it's the reason all my colleagues want to migrate to Linux.
<DaSkreech> copondo: Different video card I';; bet
<DaSkreech> I'll
<copondo> Yeah, the ThinkPad is an ati, the HP is an intel. But isn't there a way around the problem?
<luchoflautista> #kubuntu-es
<Luija> oh, lolm i forgetted i need synaptic
<DaSkreech> copondo: I suppose check in #compiz-fusion
<luchoflautista> hi
<luchoflautista> how use windows live messenger on linux??? i have wine and winetricks
<copondo> DaSkreech: Thanks
<Luija> lucho: no possible T_T
<Luija> still with wine
<Luija> and i also think live is god lol
<DaSkreech> luchoflautista: try amsn
<luchoflautista> no
<luchoflautista> i  no want amsn
<luchoflautista> i cant use my web cam
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> #winehq but I think it's not likely you will get WLM working
<luchoflautista> thanks
<Luija> oh my god i cant remember the command to download the package for making nvidia 177 active...
<Luija> and mefisto help me with that, and now i dont remember lol
<snarkster> kopete has msn webcam support
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm looking for a program that can strip out the vocals of an MP3 song, leaving just the music. I'm wanting to create a karaoke MP3 from the original.
<snarkster> audacity has a filter for that but it doesnt work all that great
<DaSkreech> Threre was a plugin for that for Amarok
<DaSkreech> It doesn't work that great
<snarkster> old amarok
<DaSkreech> In fact any automated thing you try to do that wil not work that great
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: I'm looking for something that can output an MP3 file. I'm teaching a lesson to my kids on the school computers, and won't have access to Amarok.
<Luija> kker, use edubuntu lololol
<kkerwin> Luija: Can't install software on the school computers. Locked down tight.
<Luija> oh
<snarkster> hmm you could try kde for windows..
<Luija> well that sucks :S
<snarkster> ok do a usbkey install of linux and restart computer with the key in the usb port
<kkerwin> snarkster: Too complicated. I'm just looking for something that can output an MP3 file that I can put on my flashdrive and play at school on Windows Media Player.
<snarkster> yah it is
<DaSkreech> kkerwin: Audacity
<kkerwin> DaSkreech: Thank you.
<snarkster> and require a rather large usb key.. I use 8gb for mine
<sandGorgon> has anybody installed kde over ubuntu-minimal ? I dont want any games, office, etc. just a browser and c++ devkit. what should i be installing ?
<DaSkreech> sandGorgon: A browser and a C++ devkit
<snarkster> just uninstall openoffice and what have you
<sandGorgon> DaSkreech: no.. what I wanted to know was if i install "kubuntu-desktop" , I get all the fat that I dont want.. what should I install to get a bare working kde desktop in ubuntu-minimal ?
<DaSkreech> sandGorgon: install the apps that you want
<snarkster> kdelibs
<DaSkreech> kdevelop and konqueror
<DaSkreech> They will pull in what they need
<DaSkreech>   you should be good
<DaSkreech> might want to install kdm and plasma as well
<sandGorgon> DaSkreech: is plasma necessary ?
<snarkster> do you know how to get microphones working? LOL
<DaSkreech> sandGorgon: No
<DaSkreech> I'm just saying you may want it :)
<DaSkreech> that or krunner
<snarkster> okkkk im out.. thank you very much DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> bye
<socceroos> Will Kubuntu be shipping with a default KDE4 release for Jaunty?
<Luija2> DaSkreech
<Luija2> talking from Vista again T_T
<Luija2> i mean
<Luija2> -___-
<Luija2> got a fatal problem
<Luija2> when i was booting
<Luija2> it cant charge the nvidia
<Luija2> so it stays in text mode
<DaSkreech> charge?
<Luija2> WTF
<Luija2> ehhhmm...
<Luija2> load is the word
<DaSkreech> ok
<Luija2> it says FAIL in red
<Luija2> its blocked from there
<DaSkreech> well then take out the nvidia driver
<Luija2> ehhhhh?????????
<Luija2> how i can do that?
<DaSkreech> did you install the 177 driver ?
<Luija2> I tell u I needed a command
<Luija2> and i dont found that command
<Luija2> i reboot and got the problem
<Luija2> because the hardware manager tried to download it
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<Luija2> reboot and... surprise surprise! -_-
<DaSkreech> right so you need to get back to the nv driver
<Luija2> yep
<DaSkreech> can You install irssi in kubuntu so we can talk to you there?
<Luija2> i dont wanna damaga seriously my acer for installing a OS...
<DaSkreech> It won't
<Luija2> it dont load the graphics
<Luija2> just text mode
<Luija2> all text mode
<DaSkreech> Unless you throw it from annoyance
<Luija2> annoyance=
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know the computer is fully usable in all text mode
<Luija2> ?
<DaSkreech> You get frustrated and throw it
<Luija2> oh... LOL, i am starting, but the OS is better to do something like that so easily
<Luija2> better than windows*
<Luija2> so... what i do in kubuntu text mode?
<Luija2> ?
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install irssi && irssi -c irc.freenode.ent
<DaSkreech> .net
<Luija2> oh my god i will not be able to remember that command... lol...
<DaSkreech> that will log you into IRC
<DaSkreech> write it down
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install irssi
<DaSkreech> then
<Luija2> irssi && irssi irc....
<Luija2> okay i am learning it
<DaSkreech> irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<Luija2> okay
<DaSkreech> when you login to it then type /join #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> That will bring you here
<DaSkreech> And we can talk with you
<Luija2> sudo apt-get install irssi && irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<Luija2> learned :)
<Riesh> Luija2: the && is only to continue with another command when the first ends with success
<Luija2> oh
<Luija2> ok
<Luija2> ok, brb
<DaSkreech> Luija2: ok
<DaSkreech> rememver
<Luija2> sudo app-get install irssi && irssi irc.freenode.net
<DaSkreech> type /join #kubuntu when it comes up
<DaSkreech> apt
<Luija2> ok
<Luija2> apt
<Luija2> brb
<DaSkreech> write it down
<DaSkreech> Argh
<DaSkreech> So going to foget
<DaSkreech> forget
<socceroos> lol
<socceroos> $5 says he wont.....
<Riesh> hehehe
<DaSkreech> probably won't but whats the harm of writing it down
<socceroos> do i have a $7? Seven over the back there sir?
<InfernoLinux> <socceroos> lets see what happens
<socceroos> InfernoLinux: thats all we can do =D
<socceroos> by now, he should have installed irssi and be trying to connect........
<socceroos> hehehe
<roccity_> hey guys whats going on tonight
<luis__> lol i did it
<luis__> i am Luija
<DaSkreech> Yay!!
<luis__> okay
<luis__> i am in irssi
<luis__> now?
<DaSkreech> ok this is IRC
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> Listen to me carefully
<luis__> ok
<DaSkreech> Don't do anything till I tell you
<luis__> ok
<DaSkreech> You have multiple terminal
<DaSkreech> You cna jump between then
<luis__> aja
<DaSkreech> you can press alt+Ctrl+F1
<DaSkreech> To get to TTY 1
<luis__> now?
<DaSkreech> Alt+Ctrl+F2 for TTY2
<DaSkreech> no
<luis__> ok
<DaSkreech> The GUI is on Alt+CtrlF7
<luis__> gui?
<Riesh> Graphical User Interface (GUI)
<DaSkreech> So try press alt+ctrl+F2 then alt+Ctrl+F1 to get back here
<luis__> sweet
<DaSkreech> F2 should have a login screen
<luis__> sweet
<luis__> yes it have
<luis__> a login screen
<luis__> done
<DaSkreech> Ok Login there You can swap back and forth between the two to talk to us and type in commands
<luis__> very nice
<InfernoLinux> I would really love to know how to make the text on the login screen larger. It is nothing but a blur on this 52" screen
<DaSkreech> just out of interest what does sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start do ?
<luis__> so i have to go to ctrl alt f7?
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: You can
<DaSkreech> luis__: There is probably nothing on it right now
<luis__> nothing lol
<luis__> just a "g" lol
<kushal> Riddell, ping
<luis__> ok so
<luis__> to what ctrl alt f i have to go?
<luis__> ?
<Riesh> 1 for chat and 2 for typing commands
<luis__> ok
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech>  type in sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<DaSkreech> Tell me what it does
<luis__> command not found :S
<luis__> and y type it correctyl
<luis__> I*
<DaSkreech> sudo ?
<luis__> yes
<DaSkreech> then /etc/init.d/kdm<space> start ?
<luis__> yes
<luis__> oh
<luis__> without sudo?
<Riesh> with sudo
<luis__> nop
<luis__> nothing
<luis__> it would be better if I reinstall kubuntu? these is starting to become annoying...
<Riesh> re-installing when something goes wrong is more the MS phylosophy
<luis__> there is not a quick way to solve the graphic problem in kubuntu?
<luis__> lol riesh...
<DaSkreech> yeah I just wanted o know what would happen if you tried to start the GUI
<luis__> in text mode* not kubuntu
<luis__> okay
<luis__> so
<luis__> now
<luis__> what commands?
<DaSkreech> Lemme see
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<luis__> there is not a way to copy paste the commands of F1 to F2?
<DaSkreech> maybe
<luis__> ok, w/e
<luis__> lets continue
<DaSkreech> luis__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<luis__> it says it is already in his more recent version 0_0
<Riesh> luis__: you can try to find out what is wrong by doing "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ... maybe the info there will give you a hint
<DaSkreech> ok
<InfernoLinux> ahhh kitty go away you dont have an anit-static wristband
<DaSkreech> oh luis__ as a help if you want to complete the name of a file or path you an use tab
<DaSkreech> so cat /va<tab>log/Xo<tab>
<luis__> ok
<DaSkreech> luis__: If it won't complete press tab twice and it will tell you what you can do from there
<luis__> ehhmm riesh
<luis__> it says command not found
<Riesh> and maybe you also would like to install gpm ... (sudo apt-get install gpm) to get your mouse woking in text mode ... handy for compying error messages
<luis__> okay, continue DaSkreech
<Riesh> cat <space> .........
<luis__> lol
<DaSkreech> luis__: which didn't work?
<luis__> not working also
<luis__> i dont understand what u mean with that of the tab
<Riesh> the tab above the caps lock
<Riesh> key
<luis__> sudo apt-get install gpm
<DaSkreech> Yes
<luis__> upps
<DaSkreech> the tab key
<luis__> lol i know, i am not a suck ignorant
<luis__> but
<luis__> i dont understand for what is the tab
<luis__> right now
<DaSkreech> it auto completes things
<Riesh> the shell (bash) ahs auto completion
<DaSkreech> so you don't have to type out everything
<Riesh> has
<DaSkreech> plus if you get stuck somewhere tab twice will tell you what is possible
<luis__> ok
<luis__> lets proceed
<luis__> now, what commands?
<luis__> tell me if u get block in one point, so I reinstall lolololol
<DaSkreech> like if you type less /var/log/Xo<tab><tab> it will tell you all the files that start with Xo
<luis__> thx for the mouse aplication riesh :)
<Riesh> np
<DaSkreech> luis__: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> tell me if there is a line inthere that says driver
<DaSkreech> or Driver
<luis__> wait
<luis__> i try to use the mouse to copy
<luis__> but
<luis__> it only lets me paste it here
<DaSkreech> :-)
<luis__> in F1
<luis__> not F2
<DaSkreech> middle click in F2 doesn't work?
<luis__> i dont have middle click, this is a touch pad lol
<DaSkreech> Ah :-)
<Riesh> you can press both left and right to emulate a middle click
<DaSkreech> Yeah but w/e
<DaSkreech> did you get the sudo nano to open ?
<Guest31644> Hi
<luis__> yes
<luis__> is open
<luis__> a bunch of text
<luis__> this is taking more than what i think....
<Riesh> :-) ... be patient ... people try to help you
<DaSkreech> is there a line that says Driver ?
<luis__> riesh
<luis__> i am not hurrying no one
<luis__> is than i am a little tired :)
<Riesh> in the section ...... "Section "Device" "
<luis__> there is not a section device...
<DaSkreech> !xfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfix
<DaSkreech> !fix res
<luis__> lol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix res
<luis__> lol
<DaSkreech> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DaSkreech> Ah there we go
<Riesh> i now have xorg.conf open and see "Section "Screen"" ... a "Section "Module" " and a "Section "Device" "
<luis__> i have to write that command DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> luis__: Do you have section "Device" in the file you opened
<luis__> nop
<DaSkreech> What is in it?
<luis__> nothing
<luis__> just a explanation
<DaSkreech> Wrong file
<DaSkreech> Oh?
<DaSkreech> What does it say at the top?
<luis__> a explanation than if I modifify this file
<luis__> i exit
<luis__> already
<DaSkreech> press up to get back your last command
<DaSkreech> You can reopen it easily
<luis__> xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> Yes
<luis__> ok
<luis__> but there is not a section called "device"
<Riesh> hehehe
<DaSkreech> Do you see a part that says Section "Device" ?
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Close the file
<luis__> ok..
<DaSkreech>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DaSkreech> That should remake that file
<Riesh> if i may ask .... why use the "-phigh"
<luis__> done
<luis__> now?
<DaSkreech> It makes it not ask question
<Riesh> ah ... ok ok
<DaSkreech> Otherwise it asks you for each thing it's writing what you want to do
<DaSkreech> luis__: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<luis__> kdm already running
<DaSkreech> press up and change start to restart
<Riesh> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<DaSkreech> hi Luija
<Luija> DUDE!!! if i would be gay, i would kiss u!!! but because i am not gay, i can only say u: thx x1000!!!!!!!!! LOL
<Luija> seriously, thx a lot
<DaSkreech> It's really pretty hard to break Linux to the point where you can't fix it
<Luija> lol
<DaSkreech> at your level I wouldnt expect you to fix this
<Luija> lol never
<Luija> but
<Luija> then how i can safely
<DaSkreech> But if you aren't afraid of the command line yo ucan fix pretty much anything
<Luija> activate the nvidia without crashing?
<Luija> u know the command?
<DaSkreech> not off the top of my head
<DaSkreech>  hold on I have to walk my dogs
<Luija> darn... is ok, i only hoped than mefisto was here...
<Luija> oh
<Luija> ok
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> claydoh: Ping
<SJrX> What is the base package name that I need to install for KDE 4.2?
<DaSkreech> kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> hi luis__
<DaSkreech> Broke something ?
<luis__> ei
<luis__> no
<luis__> now i am now as broking guys? lol wtf
<luis__> u were the guy who nicely give me the commands for konsole
<SJrX> No KDE 4.2, not kubuntu. I seem to be missing things in my K menu, etc.
<SJrX> I want to make sure that kde 4.2 is fully installed
<luis__> to get java and flash
<luis__> can u get them again pls?
<luis__> and thx for all ur help :)
<luis__> SjrX, i tried to install it, and then K menu and some spaces where missing
<luis__> i need to reinstall Kubuntu to get 4.1 :S
<luis__> u have the commands DaSkreech?
<Riesh> luis__: you always can do a search for these with "apt-cache search package-name"
<luis__> i dont understand u
<Riesh> and then use apt-get install package-name
<Riesh> in console you can type "apt-cache search java"
<Riesh> or "apt-cache search flash"
<luis__> got it :)
<luis__> and i found what i wanted :D
<Riesh> then you see a lot of packages
<Riesh> like flashplugin-nonfree
<luis__> yes a lot
<Riesh> so you can do "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<luis__> but i see the nonfree :)
<luis__> sweet, thx
<Riesh> "apt-cache search java" give another bunch of package names
<luis__> but DaSkreech give me one specific command
<luis__> than, in his words
<luis__> installed "rubbish things"
<luis__> but installed the necessary, what would be that?
<Riesh> mmm don't know what he said
<luis__> oh
<luis__> ok
<luis__> but in java case for firefox
<luis__> what would be the correct?
<luis__> because search java throw a bunch
<Riesh> for java you can do "apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre"
<luis__> but how u can know the specific command for everything lol
<Riesh> apt-cache --help :-)
<Riesh> search - Search the package list for a regex pattern
<luis__> oh and, synaptics or adept r not the same?
<luis__> but adept, i searched firefox, and i could find the browser :S
<luis__> could not*
<Riesh> they are graphical tools for doing the same
<Riesh> but i found out that soemtimes i do not find what i want in Adept
<luis__> and synaptic?
<Riesh> synaptics is as far as i know a Gnome program ....
<luis__> lol i got synaptic here
<Riesh> OK ... you can use that too ... :-)
<Riesh> but it's (i think) still handy to know the commands for on the console
<luis__> oh
<luis__> ok
<SJrX> ARGH!
<luis__> what
<SJrX> I just removed the nvidia driver from my system, and now I can't use my external LCD screen on my laptop
<DaSkreech> SJrX: If you have KDE 4.2 and Kubuntu-desktop installed you are probably ok
<DaSkreech> luis__: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<luis__> that!
<luis__> thx daSkreech
<luis__> but how u can find that of kubuntu command?
<DaSkreech> SJrX: Oh not about the nvidia think
<DaSkreech> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<luis__> but, apart from java, what it installs?
<DaSkreech> luis__: It's not a command it's package you install
<SJrX> I don't seem to be able to use my secondary display without using the nvidia drivers which suck
<DaSkreech> luis__: Mp3 divx flash fonts all sorts of things
<luis__> oh
<luis__> ok
<DaSkreech> SJrX: hopefully open source drivers wil cover that soon. but I guess install the nvidia drivers till then
<SJrX> The nvidia drivers make KDE unusuable with all the desktop corruption
<DaSkreech> You mean the visual rubbish in the windows?
<SJrX> yeah it goes black, and then multi-colored everywhere
<SJrX> windows, the K menu, the task bar
<DaSkreech> SJrX:  http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/?p=211
<SJrX> DaSkreech you'll earn the biggest, wettest kiss, if this works
<DaSkreech> I seem to get kisses a lot tonight
<noren> can someone please tell me how to fix kde multimedia library
<DaSkreech> What is KDE multimedia library?
<noren> i dont know dis is what i get when i log in
<DaSkreech> What do you get?
<ytoox> hello
<ytoox> I got a question but it's about BEos
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ytoox> can anyone give me a hand?
<bazhang> BeOS?
<bazhang> in #kubuntu?
<ytoox> no, I am just trying to see if anyone has tried to emulate this on kubuntu and virtualbox
<bazhang> sure you dont mean jeOS?
<ytoox> but I can't find a BEOS channel
<ytoox> nop
<ytoox> BEOS
<DaSkreech> ytoox: What about it?
<ytoox> I have tried the other ones, Jeos, Haiku, Zeta os
<ytoox> well, I downloaded the files and when unpacked
<bazhang> did you install all the relevant vbox packages?
<ytoox> it has floppy.img and a beos.iso image
<ytoox> both supposed to be on a burned cd
<ytoox> yeah
<ytoox> i got htat
<ytoox> that
<bazhang> this is vbox-ose or the one from vbox site
<ytoox> but when I load the .cue files on k3b it does not work
<ytoox> I think I got it from the site
<bazhang> should just load the iso file
<ytoox> yeah
<ytoox> and it does
<bazhang> what's the link
<ytoox> but it also needs that floppy.img file to load
<bazhang> beos.org?
<ytoox> but the whole process stops because of a kernel panic
<ytoox> hold on
<ytoox> bebits.com
<DaSkreech> Palm owns beos Thre is no BeOS.org binaries that are legal
<bazhang> oops
<ytoox> http://www.bebits.com/app/3148
<Guest37959> anyone know why knotify would be crashing with kopete on every message received - with kde 4.2?
<bazhang> seems like you dont need to use vbox for that
<ytoox> mmm
<ytoox> then?
<bazhang> at least the link from distrowatch.com one
<bazhang> though it says it wont run on system with more than 1GB of ram
<ytoox> aha
<bazhang> you may wish to visit the haiku channel as I think this is getting offtopic here :)
<ytoox> that's why I specify 51 of memory
<ytoox> is there one?
<bazhang> without vbox, no real connection to kubuntu :)
<bazhang> yep; #haiku
<ytoox> k
<SJrX> Hmmmm DaSkreech so far so good no weirdness
<SJrX> I spoke too soon
<SJrX> I don't know what it is
<SJrX> maybe WINE
<SJrX> You know DaSkreech lol, I think it's actually wINE
<zeltak> hi guys
<zeltak> anyone care to help me a sec with learning something simple on the command line?
<SJr> what do you want to know
<SJr> how to kill a man with your bare hands
<zeltak> thx SJr :)
<zeltak> im trying to build a simple (i mean dead simple script since im a newbee :) to del all jpg, txt and info from all movie folders
<zeltak> so far i came up with this
<zeltak> find /media/movt/ -name *.nfo -exec ls '{}' ';'
<zeltak> i know i have to change the ls to rm etc..
<zeltak> but how to i pick multiple file types
<SJr> Regular expressions or multiple lines :)
<SJr> I just use multiple lines :)
<SJr> I have something very similiar except it sets all my illegally downloaded movies to immutable so they can't be corrupted
<zeltak> k :) where can one find info on reg expressions (keep in mind i a newbee)
<zeltak> SJr: LOL nice
<SJr> I dunno both as an admin, and a software developer I have dodged learning regular expressions all the time
<SJr> just use multiple lines
<zeltak> can you explain a bit about multiple lines..you mean run the command twice
<SJr> zeltak,  yes and put it in a shell script
<zeltak> k cool
<zeltak> thx SJr
<X9nLinux9> Anybody here running anything newer than Edgy on a non-intel Mac?
<sony> guys i had a question hows simply mepis compared to kubuntu
<X9nLinux9> Anybody here running anything newer than Edgy on a non-intel Mac?
<bazhang> X9nLinux9, you looking for a more recent version?
<X9nLinux9> yeah... but it has to be good for an old G4
<bazhang> what version? hardy?
<X9nLinux9> yeah if it would work
<bazhang> only one way to find out :)
<math_> hello
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<bazhang> X9nLinux9, ^^
<X9nLinux9> looked at the page... "http://lug.mtu.edu/ubuntu-releases/" ...and it doesn't seem to show that there is one for my machine
<X9nLinux9> ok... lemmee go look there too
<bazhang> they give a pretty clear description on which machines will support that
<pteague> i'm having issues getting kwallet to load when i login... even though i have kde set up to restore the previous session & i had kwallet running prior to logging out...  plus it seems that sometimes i can get programs to store their username/password in it, but none of them seem to be able to get them out (i'm wondering if possibly there was some sort of problem in the storing of it to disk?)
<math_> i  need help, (sorry my inglish) , i try compile a "hello world" aplication  using Kdeveloper 3.5.3, and get the error "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail."
<X9nLinux9> bazhang, yeah, it does appear that that one is described right.  Thanks.  Guess I was looking at a less complete source... thinking they might not do a distro for older / non intel macs any more
<doktoreas> is there any flickr uploader for kde4 ?
<bazhang> !info plasmoid-flickr
<ubottu> plasmoid-flickr (source: plasmoid-flickr): A flickr plasmoid for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 14 kB, installed size 88 kB
<bazhang> !info kflickr
<ubottu> kflickr (source: kflickr): KDE application to upload photos to Flickr. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-2 (intrepid), package size 281 kB, installed size 992 kB
<Riesh> !info kphotobymail
<ubottu> kphotobymail (source: kphotobymail): PyQt application for uploading photos to flickr. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 40 kB, installed size 456 kB
<doktoreas> wow thx :D
<doktoreas> kflickr is no working
<bazhang> apt-cache search flickr
<doktoreas> not
<bazhang> or on irc /msg ubottu find flickr
<doktoreas> thx for the help bazhang
<bazhang> np
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> is there a kubuntu server install iso?
<bazhang> not afaik
<ActionParsnip> ok cool, i can deal, just curious
<bazhang> the server being cli and all would not make much sense
<ActionParsnip> thanks :)
<doktoreas> bazhang: the flickr plasmoid wanna downgrade kbase-workspace from 4.2 to 4.1
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: isnt the kernel more oriented to background processes?
<bazhang> doktoreas, best wait for jaunty then
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: is the server kernel any different?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, the server kernel? not that I know of
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, sure it is
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: in what way/s
<ActionParsnip> please
<bazhang> allows for more than 4gb ootb
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, you can run it as desktop if you want, not sure why though
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: i'm gonna be running a headless system which will be running ktorrent and amarok and all accessed via http
<pteague> there is ubuntu-server...  is it that you want to install a server with a gui or... ?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, why not go for rtorrent then?
<pteague> i'd use rtorrent instead
<bazhang> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 325 kB, installed size 884 kB
<ActionParsnip> i'm comfortable with ktorrent and I figured it was already running amarok so i may as well stick with it
<bazhang> cool
<ActionParsnip> as both need x and qt libs
<pteague> & isn't there something like icecast or some such for streaming?
<ActionParsnip> pteague: its not for streaming, its for controlling what the player playes with XUL remote which works great with my g1 phone
<ActionParsnip> pteague: its kinda like iphone + itunes but i despise apple
<ActionParsnip> intensely
<bazhang> icecast2 and icecast-server
<pteague> i wasn't sure i would like rtorrent, but it kicks butt on my fileserver & means i don't need to install/run a gui
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: so I can connect to some http interface and the audio I pick will play out of my servers sound card and not the device accessing it?
<bazhang> kmandla has some great tutorials on getting using rtorrent
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: with icecast?
<ActionParsnip> thats what i need, so its kinda like an http juke box
<bazhang> icecast2 is a streaming media server
<bazhang> not sure about the http part; would this be from another computer?
<pteague> anybody know where kwallet stores it's config info for user ?
<bazhang> or installing gui on ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: not what i'm after, its kinda like sshing to a server then running mplayer to plpay the music, the audio comes out of the server, not down the line to the accessing systems soundcard
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, remote location? or in the same local area network
<pteague> are you wanting a web interface to play audio out of the server's sound card?
<ActionParsnip> pteague: exactly, amarok does this with XUL remote
<bazhang> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<ActionParsnip> pteague: it runs on port 8888 by default
<bazhang> heh surprised to see ActionParsnip asking instead of answering
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: like i always say, no one knows everything :)
<bazhang> :)
<pteague> ah, now mediatomb sounds cool
<ActionParsnip> yeah i'll look into that
<bazhang> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 144 kB, installed size 432 kB
<ActionParsnip> yea i tried mpd, its a PITA
<bazhang> k
<ActionParsnip> thats xul remote: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/images/t/14216/1180274138
<ActionParsnip> its funny if my gf is on the system checking assbook or whatever and I blast on some iniquity
<ActionParsnip> or use espeak via ssh
<ActionParsnip> thanks for the suggestions though :)
<ActionParsnip> what else does the server install offer? I've never touched it really but it's always been there
<pteague> ubuntu-server? it has access to all the same packages as any other *buntu
<ActionParsnip> so why does it exist except the +4Gb ram feature or is that it?
<ActionParsnip> and no x server by default
<pteague> big memory kernel option apparently only works on certain hardware... i'm not sure if that's in the server or not... i know all the 64bit works at 4+gb ram easy
<ActionParsnip> well yeah, but i dont know of any other advantages, are there any more?
<pteague> it's just another default install option...  there's ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, mythbuntu, ubuntu-server, blah blah :)
<ActionParsnip> pteague: i know that much but what other features does the server give besides no X and the ram feature?
<pteague> it looks like jeos isn't available separately anymore... at least with intrepid ubuntu-server you just need to change the install mode & tada it's jeos
<pteague> may have some other/different defaults to installed/available drivers?  considering raid cards, etc...  otherwise only things i'm aware of is what you stated (still not sure on the ram) & intrepid's jeos install
<pteague> might check #ubuntu-server & see if anybody there knows
<ActionParsnip> ok thats cool
<ActionParsnip> i'll stick to my minimal cd :)
<pteague> & jeos, if you're not familiar with it, is a really minimal install aimed at virtual machines
<ActionParsnip> i use fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> love kde, hate kwin
<pteague> there may also be a difference in how processes are handled... i don't recall the details of that offhand though
<ActionParsnip> well the sysytems only use will be samba, ssh, amarok/mediatomb and ktorrent/rtorrent
<pteague> & considering my revamp on my hardware & re-purposing my old boxes campaign here at home... i'm thinking most of my stuff will be going to 64bit *buntu... currently only my desktop is, most of my hardware for other boxes already is (or will be after this latest update/re-purpose)
<ActionParsnip> pteague: i only have 1 64bit cpu, most of the rest dont even reach 1Ghz
<ActionParsnip> gotta love gentoo
<ActionParsnip> well if server gives me nothing i'll avoid but i'm gonna apt-build stuff in :D, thats fun
<ActionParsnip> are the forums down?
<pteague> i got an atom 330 to upgrade my mythtv front end... the atom 230 in the current front end is going in my fileserver... the 32bit d201gly mini-itx is going to replace somebody else's old ATX board that i'm not sure what to do with at this point
<ActionParsnip> mini-itx is awesome
<pteague> yep, i'm going that way with most of my stuff from now on considering how cheap they've gotten... & the atom's are 64bit :)
<pteague> only 2 boxes i think that won't have mini-itx are my desktop & my mythtv back end - i need more pci slots in that back end than the mini-itx comes with :(
<ActionParsnip> pteague: can you get pci daughterboards these days?
<pteague> i believe so, but i think putting in a 4port SATA controller & a dual-tuner would be pushing a daughterboard
<pteague> plus i'm thinking i'm going to replace the dual-tuner with 2x hd tuners
<ActionParsnip> pteague: like a daughterboard to get more pci slots
<pteague> the 2nd tuner in the hauppauge pvr-500 is giving me issues... not sure if it's the driver or not
<ActionParsnip> like back in the day :)
<ActionParsnip> welll, back in the day it was to actually get expansion slots
<pteague> hehe, yeah, but i think a 4port SATA controller is pushing the pci bus isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> pteague: true, bu you said you were low on pci slots, if you can find a pci daughteroard you should be able to get more
<pteague> my ibm ps/2 uses an isa daughter board ;)
<ActionParsnip> like that, but for new systems
<pteague> wouldn't a daughter board increase the load on the pci slot ? or is my thinking about how those work wrong?
<gringz> ciao
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> pteague: yes the pci slot will be shared between however many devices, but you will get more pci slots
<ActionParsnip> pteague: you could try to find firewire / usb devices
<ActionParsnip> gaahhh stupid sql upgrades :(
<pteague> somebody pointed out a network accessible tuner a while back which i might use, but not sure how that may affect lag that already exists between the backend & frontend
<ActionParsnip> depends on how much bandwidth it uses, on a 1000Mbps line you should be fine
<pteague> there a new update to mysql or postgresql?
<ActionParsnip> pteague: one of my sql team is upgrading sql at my work and rebooting boxes and im getting alerts galore
<pteague> unfortunately i'm still on a mixed network... would currently need a yet another pci slot for a gigabit lan connector for backend & i'm not sure if the network tuner had gigabit or not
<pteague> oh, lol... i'm hoping they tested & backed up first?
<ActionParsnip> pteague: i always use it, my fileserver gets a hammering without a 100Mbps line
<pteague> i'm still trying to figure out an issue with my fileserver... normally it's just fine, but on rare occasion when sending large amounts of data (i.e. doing an rsync transferring several gig) it seems the network drops... ifconfig still shows the ethernet up, but nothing goes in or out... simply running ifdown eth0 & then ifup eth0 fixes the issue
<ActionParsnip> pteague: what system are you using to distribute the folder you are rsyncing to?
<pteague> or at least fixes it sometimes... i've gotten to where i run `/etc/init.d/networking restart && ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0`
<pteague> ssh ...  also had the issue over samba & nfs
<ActionParsnip> in smb.conf did you have: socket options = TCP_NODELAY
<pteague> like when i moved all the mp3s that had recently been downloaded in my windows vm caused the issue last time
<pteague> yep
<ActionParsnip> pteague: funily enough, I just got the update for libqt4-sql-mysql hehe
<bdizzle> hey
<ActionParsnip> !hi | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bdizzle> I was wondering if there is a way to map the "windows" key on my keyboard to launch the k-menu on K 8.10 ?
<pteague> crap, just realized how late it is & i actually need to wake up tomorrow
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> eh, just stay up the day and welcome in the morning
<pteague> i can still get in 8 hours of sleep i think, but i should have gone to bed earlier so i could have gotten some stuff done before the meeting
<ActionParsnip> bdizzle: in linux its called the super key
<bdizzle> I know
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> see, its morning in about ... 3 hours for me
<bdizzle> so its like, hell, I'll just stay up
<pteague> it's 4am here
<bdizzle> 5 AM here
<ActionParsnip> bdizzle: east coast rider
<ActionParsnip> bdizzle: 10am here
<bdizzle> yup
<bdizzle> oh, you across the pond?
<ActionParsnip> bdizzle: i look after servers in florida from uk, so Im used to a 5hr difference
<pteague> i've been trying to get back to going to bed earlier... i've noticed that if i get to bed before midnight i tend to wake up earlier & i feel more rested than i do when i get to bed at 4am & sleep for 12 hours >.>
<bdizzle> this is true, and I had meant to go to sleep last night, just got into a convo and it lasted a few hours
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<pteague> oh, media keys... i'll have to remember that
<pteague> !shortcut > pteague
<ubottu> pteague, please see my private message
<bdizzle> thanks
<ActionParsnip> bdizzle: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
<ActionParsnip> bdizzle: not sure in kde as i dont use kwin but the gnome thing may help
<pteague> my issue is i'd like to be able to use the "windows" key both to open the menu & as a modifier key (like in windows), but i've never been able to get it to do that... been a couple years since i tried though
<pteague> then again considering i always have a terminal open i'm not sure win+r is as useful anymore
<bdizzle> yeah, I can't even find where the K-menu modifer is on the keyboard shortcut area
<pteague> look for ctrl+escape ... i believe that's the normal default
<MementoMori> hi
<bazhang> hi
<MementoMori> i've installed okular-extra-backends but i can't  open chm files via okular
<MementoMori> it seems like chm is not a valid plugin
<MementoMori> any hint?
<bazhang> !info kchmviewer
<ubottu> kchmviewer (source: kchmviewer): CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 430 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<MementoMori> bazhang: i've already installed kchmviewer but i'd prefer to use okular
<bazhang> MementoMori, not sure then; that works here (kchmviewer)
<bazhang> MementoMori, there are a number of gnome ones as well
<MementoMori> try installing okular-extra-backends and using okular
<MementoMori> tell me if it works for you
<MementoMori> !info okular-extra-backends
<ubottu> okular-extra-backends (source: kdegraphics): additional document format support for okular. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 50 kB, installed size 228 kB
<MementoMori> bazhang: have you tried?
<The_ManU_212> hi, i use hardy heron since the last updated my kded is on 100% cpu suage and i have to kill it everytime i want to work, and i dont know where my kdewallet passwords are, i cant open it ? someone can help?
<MementoMori> yes
<MementoMori> not so hard
<MementoMori> The_ManU_212: gimme only a couple of minutes
<The_ManU_212> MementoMori: thx
<MementoMori> .kde/share/config/kwalletrc
<MementoMori> .kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl
<MementoMori> those are the 2 only files you need
<MementoMori> the rc one is the configuration part
<MementoMori> kwl is where pass are actually stores
<MementoMori> stored
<MementoMori> you need a running kwalletmanager to open the kwl and to export it in the format you want (i.e. xml)
<MementoMori> The_ManU_212: ok?
<The_ManU_212> MementoMori: the thing is, that my kubuntu doenst work allright because of thus kded which i have to kill everytime if i want to work with a lame pc like in the early 90ies, its since one of the last security updates, and i dont wnat to export something, just use kdewallet as everytime, but when i kill kded and open kdewalletmanager i cnat open anything :/
<The_ManU_212> MementoMori: i even cant send emails with thudnerbird, i think alld epends on dekwallet
<MementoMori> The_ManU_212: I'm not sure thunderbird uses kdewallet as password backend
<The_ManU_212> MementoMori: ok itw as another issue, but dont you know this kded bug and that dkewallet dosnt find any wallet?
<MementoMori> uh?
<Texas> i tried to open my adept manager and it says the packaging system data base is bein used by another program
<Texas> you here
<Texas> anybody
<MementoMori> Texas: close the other progam
<Texas> what else could be using it
<Texas> i very new to all this
<MementoMori> try closing all program you've opened and restart adept
<ActionParsnip> Texas: do you have synaptic open / are you installing via apt?
<Texas> ive restarded my computer and nothing
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> Texas: make sure you have no package apps open as they will hold the packages so no other app can access them
<Texas> im very very new lol
<MementoMori> ActionParsnip: nice solution ;)
<kronicKoH> Hey guys
<ActionParsnip> MementoMori: it was nothing, i'd like to thank god, my mum and dad and my sponsors
<Texas> ok so i open a temrinal and i coppy and paste what
<The_ManU_212> MementoMori: dont you know about this kded bug?
<kronicKoH> hmm the convo in here is abundant
<kronicKoH> STOP JOINING ND LEAVING DAMN
<vbgunz> anyone have a clue how to reset khotkey entries in keyboard shortcuts?
<snake99> hello ladies and gentlemen
<snake99> bye ladies and gentlemen
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Duesentrieb> hi all. since my last update, i no longer see the "supsend" or "hibernate" options anywhere. this is *very* annoying, i don't want to have to repboot all the time.
<Duesentrieb> any clue why this would happen or how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-May/145254.html
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: thanks. uh... xserver-xgl? how's that related? and why did it only happen now after updating two days ago?... odd.
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: are you using nvidia vga?
<Duesentrieb> yes.
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: then its not needed, maybe it was part of a metapackage
<Duesentrieb> what is not needed, exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb:  I removed xserver-xgl and the "suspend" and "hibernate" buttons re-appeared.
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: i don't have that installed.
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: so i'd imagine removing the package xserver-xgl
<Duesentrieb> i have no package matchgin *cxgl* at all.
<Duesentrieb> err, *xgl*
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<StR|Sangreal> 2 questions:
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: are you running compiz?
<Duesentrieb> no. but it's installed.
<Duesentrieb> was going to play with it.
<StR|Sangreal> 1. i have a non critical error on boot, it delays the boot time and so... where can i find some logs that willll tell whats going on?
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: let me search more
<StR|Sangreal> ok, executed, sth is running
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: its one of your kernel / system logs
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: fwiw, i have powerdevil installed (worked nicely until now) and powernowd
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: could try reinstalling those
<AndrewMohawk> Hi, i have an application that i use on a kubuntu server and i would like to know if someone could please link me to a tutorial on how i could create my own rep so that i can update the app (scripts will change as well as config files, new + deleting etc) myself simply by doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: tbh, i dont use hibernate / suspend as they are a PITA to get nice
<StR|Sangreal> ActionParsnip: pls i cant see anything suspicious in there and i am probably not able to fix that
<StR|Sangreal> ActionParsnip: could i paste you some bootlog (no clue where such a thing is) so that you have a look?
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: well that log will detail everything waking up and getting configured
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: they just worked for me with (finally, on this box). until i upgraded. now they are just gone. which is a *bit* annoying.
<StR|Sangreal> it occured on boot, told that sth wont be fixed automatically, and the boot continued
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: is thing thing dual booting?
<Duesentrieb> yes.,
<Duesentrieb> well, i don't use the wqindows partition, but it's still there
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: then it should be in that log if there is an error
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: is it hibernated or suspended?
<Duesentrieb> huh? the windows? no.
<StR|Sangreal> maybe, but i cannot deduce anything of that
<StR|Sangreal> and its enormous in size
<Duesentrieb> couldn't imagine why that would be relevant either
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: some windows stuff "holds" hardware and makes it weird
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: yep, its what your kernel has done since it came up
<StR|Sangreal> ActionParsnip: could i paste you some file content so that you may have a look of what went wrong?
<StR|Sangreal> the error ocurred before kdm was launched
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: it "holds" hardware across a cold boot? scary. but as i said, it worked fine until i upgraded. didn't touch windows for weeks.
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: just read down and look for errors and warning
<Duesentrieb> also, i actually suspect it still works. the options are simply missing.
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: i'm not to clued up on gnome, maybe if you head into the power options there may be an option to enable / disable hibernation etc which you could set OR unset then reset
<kronicKoH1> YOU ALL SUCK!!!
<kronicKoH1> .....
<kronicKoH1> through straws
<Duesentrieb> gnome?...
<ActionParsnip> oh im crazy
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<ActionParsnip> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=477981
<StR|Sangreal> ActionParsnip: i dont get anything suspicious
<StR|Sangreal> however i boot over 80 seconds instead of initial 48
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: sounds similar, but i *am* using kdm, and I don't see a solution posted there :(
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: thanks for looking, anyway
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/276711
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: i'd suggest a memtestand an fsck
<StR|Sangreal> i dont understand :/
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: that's at loeast a file to look at. though i do wonder why it would break during an update.
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: check your ram from grub and run a disk check from either root console oR the menu for recovery mode for your kernel
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: check in systemsettings for power options see if theres anything intelligent in there
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: updates change files, why not that one :)
<StR|Sangreal> ok that cannot be at harm
<StR|Sangreal> the second thing:
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: that file has both sleep and hibernat enabled. powerdevil settings look fine, but they mainly refer to actions to be performed when bat is low, etc.
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: try disabling it, then re-eabling it
<StR|Sangreal> how can i install widgets of kde, apple and google if they are not in the default addons package?
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: how? i don't see an option for this
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: install them and they will be available
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: not sure, as I dont use this, maybe its some commenting out in that file. You'll have to dig around, or ask later on
<Duesentrieb> ok. thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> np man
<StR|Sangreal> how should i install them?
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: well what is it that you are exactly after
<StR|Sangreal> kde-look.org plasmoids (not included in kdeplasma-addons), and some google gadgets
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: right click desktop -> add widget (may need to unlock them first)
<StR|Sangreal> and i need some system performance monitor and a suitable weather forecast docklet
<StR|Sangreal> and a dock indeed
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: you need to compile them from what i can see
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: or they are .plasmoid
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: when i tell it to suspend when i close tthe lid, it does, i just tried. the issue is really only that the opotiosn asre no longer in the menu. is is *really* annyoing :/ i could probably do it from tthe shellm, but i don't know what command toi use...
<varghese> do ppl here chat here about anything other than kubuntu ???
<ActionParsnip> varghese: no as its offtopic
<ActionParsnip> !ot | varghese
<ubottu> varghese: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Duesentrieb> actually, pm-suspend does the trick. that'S at least something.
<varghese> how do i join kubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: i would imagine you can double click a .plasmoid file to install it
<Duesentrieb> varghese: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> varghese: /j #kubuntu-offtopic
<StR|Sangreal> ok i would seek for such formats
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: could have it as an executable script on the desktop
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: yes. that would be a workaround. i still wonder wtf is going wroing though
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: you can compile any you need though, there are weather based one andother such goodies in a defaul install
<Duesentrieb> i'd rather find the case. but i'm glad to know a woprkaround, of course
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: not a scooby mate, log a bug
<varghese> which is the latest nvidia driver that is out
<Duesentrieb> ActionParsnip: askin on #kde first.- but then i will
<ActionParsnip> !find nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-glx-180-dev
<ActionParsnip> varghese: not all cards are supported by the 180 driver
<varghese> k
<vbgunz> anybody know how to get the system tray to have a solid black background?
<ActionParsnip> varghese: my 6150 doesnt like it and i use the 177
<varghese> me too
<varghese> 6100
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: its a desktop effect, if you turn them ff it goes solid so I'd imagine its something in that
<ActionParsnip> varghese: its a fine card, just not all singing bells and whistles
<varghese> which is the best DC client
<ActionParsnip> !best | varghese
<ubottu> varghese: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> varghese: in life there is no BEST anything
<ActionParsnip> !info dcgui
<ubottu> dcgui (source: dcgui): Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-5ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 437 kB, installed size 1304 kB
<ActionParsnip> its gnome based
<ActionParsnip> !info valknut
<ubottu> valknut (source: valknut): graphical client for Direct Connect. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.13-1 (intrepid), package size 958 kB, installed size 3320 kB
<ActionParsnip> yay
<ActionParsnip> varghese: theres one to try
<ActionParsnip> !info dc-qt
<ubottu> dc-qt (source: dc-qt): GUI frontend for the dc protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.alpha-4 (intrepid), package size 814 kB, installed size 2500 kB
<vbgunz> I've asked this question almost everyday if not *every* other day. how do you reset/restore the entire in khotkeys? I have many duplicates. anyone know how to fix this up?
<ActionParsnip> !info khotkeys
<ubottu> Package khotkeys does not exist in intrepid
<Duesentrieb> hm, there's a biggish qt update in the pipe. perhaps that will fix it. or it will break more stuff.
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: you will have to wait and see ;)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu == no warranty
<Duesentrieb> looking at http://forums.opensuse.org/install-boot-login/387968-no-suspend-kmenu-2.html
<ActionParsnip> Duesentrieb: least you arent alone
<Lummoxx_> vbgunz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/253337
<Riesh> Does anybody know if Kubuntu will get such a groovy grub menu as OpenSuse ? ...
<ActionParsnip> Riesh: do you mean like this? http://files.opensuse.org/opensuse/en/0/0d/103_grub.png
<Riesh> ActionParsnip: ... Yes ... version 11.1 now has something grey at the top ... nice contrast that gives
<StR|Sangreal> actionparsnip: how should i install this app? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+System+Monitor?content=86664
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: it says exactly how to install it on the site you gave
<ActionParsnip> Riesh: im unsure, if you check the grub config on an opensuse system you may find how it is setup
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: it even tells you the packages yu need to install too
<Riesh> see what i mean .... http://images.howtoforge.com/images/perfect_server_opensuse11.1/big/1.jpg
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: id say that page was about as complete as you can physically get
<Lupus-SLE> Guys... I have pondered this question for many moons, and have not come to a succesful conclusion... but how the feck do I get KMix and KNetworkManager to STOP starting up when I log in? I'm struggling to find any in the startup folders under my home's .kde folder
<Riesh> just would be nice if Kubuntu has something like this as standard ...
<ActionParsnip> Riesh: or look on an open suse cd to see how that is configured, an installed system would be more precise imho
<ActionParsnip> Riesh: submit it as a bug and it will be moved to desirable
<vbgunz> Lummoxx_: the last post there says "Fix released to Jaunty. (And to intrepid via the kubuntu-experimental ppa packages)" ... I am on the latest Jaunty and see this. this has not been fixed nor does it try to fix itself. thank you for pointing that out but it doesn't help me :(
<Riesh> OK, might do that ... looks betetr as such text grub menu :-)
<ActionParsnip> Riesh: i never see mine, it just boots the newest kernel in after 2 seconds timeout
<Lummoxx_> vbgunz: then it's likely that nobody has your answer, and you should update the bug with your information, so that they know it still may be a problem.
<ActionParsnip> lupine_85: you could have a script in .kde to killall kmix; killall network-manager or whatever its called in ps -ef
<Riesh> well i am not really sure what it will be in Jaunty .... because i have a quadrupal booting computer (Fedora, OpenSuse, Kubuntu Jaunty and WinXP),,, with OpenSuse grub ...
<vbgunz> Lummoxx_: yeah, I'd hate to open a new bug or that bug and it turns out there is something wrong on my end :/
<Anil_> what's the password for the default "root" user
<Riesh> there is no passwd for root
<ActionParsnip> !root | Anil_
<ubottu> Anil_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> Anil_, use sudo
<ActionParsnip> Anil_: you dont need it either. just sudo / kdesudo for everthing yuo need admin power for
<Riesh> "sudo -i" to become root
<bazhang> very rarely
<ActionParsnip> Riesh: just dont launch gui apps from that, it doesnt configure the environment correctly
<Lummoxx_> Ancient wise tech says, when you know how to be root without sudo, then you will know the password to root.
<Anil_> here's the prob...i recently deleted  the default account...im trying to use the other non-privelaged user account but im not able to run any of the superuser commands
<Riesh> true ...
<shadeslayer> :P
<bazhang> :)
<ActionParsnip> Anil_: yikes
<Anil_> :)
<Dr_willis> You need to use a live cd, or rescue mode to fix the sudo rights of the new account then.
<Riesh> Anil_ start in single user mode and add yourself the new account to the admin group
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: ooh i'm all curious, tell us a story :)
<Dr_willis> 'never delete the initial user, and live happialy ever after, the end.'
<Anil_> but im not even able to open kuser since it requires sudo previlages
<ActionParsnip> Anil_: if you boot to recovery console for your kernel, ten select root console you will be root, you can then add one of the none priveledged accounts to the admin group
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Riesh> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Lupus-SLE> How the feck do I get KMix and KNetworkManager to STOP starting up when I log in? I'm struggling to find any in the startup folders under my home's .kde folder
<ActionParsnip> Lupus-SLE: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/loading-a-program-at-startup-164742/
<bazhang> Lupus-SLE, do you need them?
<Duesentrieb> Lupus-SLE: if you right-click on the network-manager and tell it to quit, i asks you if it should start automatically... at least for me.
<Lupus-SLE> bazhang:  No, which is why I want them to die in a fire!
<Duesentrieb> Lupus-SLE: or at least, it did. until recently. uh...
<bazhang> Lupus-SLE, why not uninstall them
<Riesh> Lupus-SLE: apt-get --purge remove
<Lupus-SLE> Hmm.... you have a good point...
<Lupus-SLE> That said... Kmix does come in handy time to time...
<Anil_> thx...
<Lupus-SLE> knetworkmanager I could probably kill, but then I feel that'd be negating the actual issue...
<ActionParsnip> Lupus-SLE: i always rip it out, i manualy edit the interfaces file
<Lupus-SLE> Hmmm
<Lupus-SLE> It shall be done!
<Lupus-SLE> ActionParsnip: Right... now I'm screwed...
<ActionParsnip> Lupus-SLE: why?
<Lupus-SLE> According to adept, the package knetworkmanager isn't installed
<Lupus-SLE> Yet... the program is quite clearly there
<ActionParsnip> Lupus-SLE: ps -ef | grep manage
 * ActionParsnip uses the linux standard ps command :D
<Lupus-SLE> Aye... it exists
<ActionParsnip> Lupus-SLE: kill it dead
<vbgunz> Lummoxx_: I may have solved it after all. I need to log out to test though, brb
<Lupus-SLE> Stopping it isn't the issue, autostart IS
<ActionParsnip> Lupus-SLE: when you uninstall it  it will be removed from the startup sequence
<Lupus-SLE> Upon quit, no option for autostart is given
<Lupus-SLE> But... how?
<Lupus-SLE> It doesn't appear to be part of the knetworkmanager package...
<Lupus-SLE> I don't know what package it is in
<Riesh> Lupus-SLE apt-get --purge remove network-manager-kde
<Lupus-SLE> Right... it's dead Dave
<StR|Sangreal> pls how can i install the following widget
<StR|Sangreal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+System+Monitor?content=86664
<Lupus-SLE> Doesn't quite explain why Kmix is still alive...
<Lupus-SLE> Well... I mean... I don't want to uninstall it, I just want it to die horribly in a fire if it ever tries to start upon login
<ActionParsnip> Lupus-SLE: you could make a script to run killall kmix when your system logs in
<ActionParsnip> Lupus-SLE: not graceful, let me websearch
<StR|Sangreal> parsnip, pls how should i install that?
<Lupus-SLE> Yes, but that would be a really... really... scruffy way of doing it
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: its there. I can copy and paste the lines if you want
<ActionParsnip> Lupus-SLE: true
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: are you being serious?
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: download the file it says: http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/86664-oxygen.skz
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: Right click on desktop, Add Widgets, Select "Install new widgets", Select "Install from file" , select the file you downloaded, Click finish
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: you will also need to run: sudo apt-get install hddtemp lm_sensors
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: I LITERALLY copied and pasted that from the page you just gave me
<StR|Sangreal> actionparsnip, dont misunderstand me
<StR|Sangreal> but it doesnt accept files except .plasmoid and .zip
<StR|Sangreal> i have even tried to rename, i canot install it through the wizard
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: then you should have said that rather than "how can I install thihs"
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: its a superkaramba file
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: http://www.nabble.com/installing-plasmoids-td21659482.html
<Dr_willis> does SuperKaramba even work with KDE 4?
<ActionParsnip> !find superkara
<ubottu> Found: superkaramba
<ActionParsnip> !info superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): SuperKaramba theme support for the KDE 4 Plasma desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 382 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<ActionParsnip> try it is all I can suggest
<Lupus-SLE> Why would you use it?
<Dr_willis> If you want to use SuperKaramba widgits - you need superkaramba..
<Dr_willis> but i would suggest Not even messing with SuperKaramba
<Lupus-SLE> it's a slightly more bloaty and less integrated version of Plasma, it has no use in KDE 4
<Dr_willis> I never ever saw it work very well in kde 3 either.
<ActionParsnip> conky ftw :D
<MaGicKangaRoo> !info slang1
<ubottu> Package slang1 does not exist in intrepid
<MaGicKangaRoo> !info patch
<ubottu> patch (source: patch): Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-5 (intrepid), package size 97 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Dr_willis> !find slang
<ubottu> Found: libslang2, libslang2-dev, libslang2-pic, libterm-slang-perl, slang-cfitsio (and 12 others)
<MaGicKangaRoo> oh thanks
<MaGicKangaRoo> !info libslang2
<ubottu> libslang2 (source: slang2): The S-Lang programming library - runtime version. In component main, is required. Version 2.1.3-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 450 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<anil_> How to add users to sudoers file??
<Dr_willis> befor messign with the sudoers files its a VERY VERY VERY good idea to read up on 'sudoers'
<Dr_willis> one normally uses visudo I think to edit that file.
<Dr_willis> sudo has a lot more features then 'just the command you do to  run admin stuff' :)
<noren> hi all
<Dr_willis> Howdies
<anil_> i just created a system user using adduser in the recovey  root console...now after i login im not able to any sudo cmds...
<noren> got a problem here sincce yestarday
<StR|Sangreal> actionparsnip, thanks for your patience, i am contented with the result :)
<anil_> it says "u're not in the sudoers file"
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: sweet
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: please be precise when requesting help
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: saves confusion
<noren> i was able to update to kde4.2 yestarday, but after that my pulse audio haad stoped and i cant get any sound in the vid files
<anil_> Dr_willis: ^^
<anil_> Dr_willis: any sugestions
<Dr_willis> how did you create a 'system' user?
<leon_> hi all, can anyone here PLS help with a Yukon nic wierd prob?
<anil_> using the --system option
<noren> is three any channel for multimedia queries here
<Dr_willis> anil_,  cant say that ive ever done that.. Most likely the user needs tobe set to be in the proper groups.
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<anil_> what's the default group???i remember seeing is say that the user was crreated in goup called nogroups...
<anil_> seeing it* say
<Dr_willis> I notice my user is in the  admin group
<Dr_willis> grep /etc/groups  willis   ---> admin:x:123:willis    + other groups
<anil_> ok then i'll try adding the user to the admin group...hope that adds me into the sudoers file...
<anil_> rebooted my system like 8 times now:)
<Dr_willis> its not 'adding you to the sudoers file' the admin group IS in the sudoers  settings.. I think
<Dr_willis> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<Dr_willis> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<anil_> ok then...
<anil_> here goes
<Dr_willis> and you really dont need to reboot to test it. You could login as a 'user' and seeif they can sudo in a different console.
<shadeslayer> hey anybody have an XPS here??
<shadeslayer> Dell XPS M1530 that is
<Dr_willis> thats a little more specific at least. :) Dell makles a lot of XPS's variants
<shadeslayer> well i want to test this software,http://www.upek.com/solutions/pc_and_networking/sdks/linux/
<shadeslayer> right now my connection is banged up with some updates
<vbgunz> Lummoxx_: I solved it.
<vbgunz> Lummoxx_: I had to be out of KDE to do it but I I got rid of the duplicates and Print now seems to work across sessions
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<shadeslayer> so nobody here with an XPS :(
<shadeslayer> BTW why does bluetooth crash everytime when i switch my device off
<StR|Sangreal> now i have to install a plasmoid from tar.bz2 file, apparently a source code
<StR|Sangreal> how shall i proceed?
<BluesKaj> StR|Sangreal, tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2, then in the folder that command creates look for a README textfile. It has instructions how to proceed.
<BluesKaj> StR|Sangreal , before doing the command , make the app executable by right clicking on it and choosing permissions, then check the executable box
<StR|Sangreal> i am just seeking for some weather forecast widget
<shadeslayer> anybody here with a XPS M1530+Kubuntu 8.10????
<StR|Sangreal> but i am rather worried instaling from source code so if sb could advise me a more user friendly app...
<BluesKaj> ok, if you can find one StR|Sangreal
<Tengen> i am giving away my old laptop with a linux/windows dual boot. I need to make Windows the defualt OS in grub. How do i go that?
<shadeslayer> Tengen: Kubuntu??
<shadeslayer> Tengen: K>system settings>advanced tab>GRUB editor
<Tengen> oh wait, i went to the wrong one, i have Xubuntu
<shadeslayer> Tengen: try finding GRUB editor
<shadeslayer> itll be in syslytem settings probab
<shadeslayer> *probably
<Tengen> not finding it in there
<shadeslayer> and #xubuntu
<Tengen> headed there now
<shadeslayer> they can tell you better
<shadeslayer> :)
<BluesKaj> xubuntu use xfce desktop , so the instructions here won't be applicable
<anil_kumar> Dr_willis: Hi...im back.
<noren> how can i get my pulseaudio to work inn kde4.2 or is therre something else that i have to use
<anil_kumar> Dr_willis: that didnt work
<Tengen> unless there something i can do through terminal
<Dr_willis> we have short term memory here.. I suggest ya summareize  the problem again anil_kumar
<noren> right now i can only see the media but cant hear them
<anil_kumar> Dr_willis: ok fair enough
<anil_kumar> i had some prob logging in
<BluesKaj> noren , use alsa
<anil_kumar> i created a new user in th recovery root console
<anil_kumar> using adduser
<BluesKaj> !alsa | noren
<ubottu> noren: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anil_kumar> but still i wasnt able to execute the sudo commands
<noren> BluesKaj: wil i have to install separate pacakge to use them
<anil_kumar> then i re-did the entire thing but this time i used --system option...so a system user was created but still i souldnt do what i wanted to do
<Riesh> anil_kumar: Take a look at this explanation: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<BluesKaj> eewwuuu, somebody should update those instructions to Intrepid , that looks like 7.10
<BluesKaj> noren , open a terminal and type alsamixer , make sure all the ctrls that you intend to use are set at at least 67-71% , and unmute them eith the M key
<Riesh> anil_kumar: the admin group is "adm"
<BluesKaj> eith = with
<anil_kumar> oh cool...that was missing.
<anil_kumar> also now that i've created the acc in a group called admin
<anil_kumar> it says unable to open kstartupmanager4
<anil_kumar> is ther any explanation for that
<BluesKaj> noren , no seperate pkg needed ,alsa installs with kubuntu by default
<BluesKaj> somebody should update those "sound" instructions to Intrepid , that looks like 7.10
<anil_kumar> hello...^^
<noren> BluesKaj: my problem is that i can hear sound while playing amarok, but i cant hear anything while playing any vid file
<bazhang> noren at the same time?
<Riesh> anil_kumar: Not sure what you mean .... kstartupmanager4 doesn't give any google results
<noren> bazhang: both at the same time and separate time
<anil_kumar> Rjesh: when i login to my newly created acc that was the error msg i got...
<anil_kumar> get*
<BluesKaj> oh ok , noren that's different . Open adept and choose sources , edit sources / third party sources tab , enable them all , except for the cdrom box
<bazhang> noren what video? flash?
<shadeslayer> anybody here with a XPS M1530+Kubuntu 8.10??
<shadeslayer> eh this was the last time,i give up
<noren> bazhang: avi files
<BluesKaj> noren , then in the terminal , sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree libk3b3-extracodecs libxine1-ffmpeg
<anil_kumar> Riesh: ^^
<leon_> wierd! - NIC connected directly to router works perfectly. However, when connected to switch the same interface (with updated settings) toggles up and down, up and down!!?
<noren> BluesKaj: i had also installed vlc but its also showing only vid but no audio
<Riesh> anil_kumar: Not sure ... betetr make a new account in single user mode and do a "useradd -G adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin <username>"
<leon_> anyone had a similar problem?
<BluesKaj> noren, did you do the above ?
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120596/ << i aleaady have them
<anil_kumar> Riesh: are all those options really necessary
<Riesh> anil_kumar: that are not options but additional groups which a standard account will get
<noren> BluesKaj: everything was working fine in kubuntu8.10 it happened after updating to kde4.2
<noren> now it says pulse audio not working/supported
<anil_kumar> k got it
<anil_kumar> thx
<BluesKaj> yes noren, use alsa as I suggested
<noren> BluesKaj: please tell me how to go about it
<BluesKaj> noren read above , I gave instructions to yo earlier about alsa
<Tengen> ok getting infor in #xubuntu takes forevar. I need to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to make windows the default OS. which parts do i need to edit?
<BluesKaj> Tengen , is there a grub edit option in system settings ?
<Tengen> no
<Riesh> Tengen: ... have wubi install or on it's own partion?
<Tengen> i have xubuntu installed on a seperate partition
<Riesh> Then look at the line beginning with "default"
<noren> alsamixer not working
<Riesh> 0 is the first OS-option, 1 the second and so on
<Tengen> ahh, so i have three options for linux and then windows, windows would be 3?
<BluesKaj> noren, are the controls unmuted ?
<Riesh> Yes ... i think so
<Dr_willis> 3 menu items.. would be 0, 1, 2 in grub defaults
<Dr_willis> Grub starts counting at ZERO
<Dr_willis> also the 'comment' lines may count.
<noren> BluesKaj: the alsamixer never started
<Dr_willis> so at the grub menu..  start at the top.. arrow down to the one ya want..  and count the # of times you have to hit the down arrow key
<BluesKaj> did you type alsamixer in the terminal
<noren> yes
<BluesKaj> nothing ?
<noren> while typing it is showing two option one with gui and one without but choosing any wont staart anything
<BluesKaj> do you know waht i mean by the terminal/Konsole , noren ?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer doesn't "start", it's a daemon ..always on
<noren> i tped there also
<Dr_willis> 'alsamixer' run a  ncurses based mixer application here by default in the termianl window :)
<noren> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory << it says
<Dr_willis> sounds like the sound card may be missconfigured.
<BluesKaj> yup
<noren> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<noren> card 1: default [PnP Audio Device        ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<noren>   Subdevices: 0/1
<noren>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Dr_willis> ive never used a usb audio device.. so no idea what ones are even supported.
<BluesKaj> noren, in the terminal, lspci | grep audio
<BluesKaj> or aplay -l
<noren> lspci | grep audio << gives nothing << above i gave you the output of aplay -l
<BluesKaj> noren, cat /proc/asound/cards
<noren> 1 [default        ]: USB-Audio - PnP Audio Device
<noren>                       PnP Audio Device         at usb-0000:00:02.0-7, full speed
<BluesKaj> that's not a regular audiocard setup noren, I've never encountered that before so I don't know haow how to help
<noren> i have on board audio, no separatee card as such
<noren> leme gogle out some about this
<BluesKaj> well noren , your system isn't detecting onboard, you must have it disabled in the BIOS peripherals
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<noren> but everything was fine in kubuntu 8.10 and also my amarok is playing fine ???
<Tengen> ok, got the grub menu fixed, now: is there any way to format the linux partitions to NTFS with out using a boot
<ActionParsnip> i got an issue with konsole colours. As a normal user in konsole (and yakuake) I get no file / folder colours highlighting file types, however if I sudo -i and ls a folder, there are colours again, can anyone please advise?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-tools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-tools
<ActionParsnip> !find ntfs
<ubottu> Found: libntfs-3g-dev, libntfs-3g28, libntfs-dev, libntfs10, ntfs-3g (and 5 others)
<ActionParsnip> Tengen: apt-cache search ntfs
<ActionParsnip> Tengen: as long as the partition can be unmounted, it can be formatted
<Tengen> ok, what about the root partition?
<ActionParsnip> Tengen: formatting will destroy all the data on the partition
<Tengen> yes i know
<Tengen> giving away the computer to someone who haz no idea what linux is let alone how to use it
<ActionParsnip> Tengen: if its mounted, you can't format it, the root partition will be mounted so you can use the system so will not be formatable
<ActionParsnip> Tengen: i'd perform a clean install and setup all the hardware and drivers
<Tengen> well the CD drive is broke and i'm not buying a new one
<BluesKaj> Tengen , use GParted ..DL and burn it to a cd , it will come in handy for partiton editing
<Tengen> and it's doesn't support usb booting
<ActionParsnip> Tengen: got a 1Gb USB stick handy? You can install from that
<ActionParsnip> bah
<Tengen> lol, it's too old
<BluesKaj> Tengen , cdrom drives are cheap 35bucks
<ActionParsnip> Tengen: how many partitions do you have?
<Tengen> bah, they never need the extra 20gigs anyway
<Tengen> 3
<genii> Get a rom-o-matic floppy boot disk and install over network
<Tengen> one for linux, one form windows, and one for media/games and so forth
<noren_> BluesKaj: As soon as get in the kdm theres a notification saying
<ActionParsnip> Tengen: you could put the ubuntu iso on a partition and tell grub to boot it, yo ucan then destroy the other 2 partitions once in the installer and reinstall
<noren_> The Audio Device PulseAudio does not work falling back to pNp Audio
<ActionParsnip> Tengen: that, or take out the disk and put it in another pc and install ubuntu to it, then move it ack to its intended system
<ActionParsnip> *back
<Tengen> ok, i might do that, but first, time to salvage some files
<Tengen> thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> Tengen: np man, theres always a way around, even if its not pretty
<BluesKaj> noren, do you know what the onboard soundcard model# is ?
<noren> dont can i find out if i get in windows ??
<BluesKaj> yes noren, in my computer/devices
<ActionParsnip> noren: lspci will tell you
<noren> lemme check and come back
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120608/ <<  lspci
<ActionParsnip> has anyone ever lost konsole colourings for files?
<ActionParsnip> all my files show in grey and their in no highlighting
<Suiko> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: hi
<Suiko> how's it going how's rolling
<ActionParsnip> stupid konsole isnt showing colour highlights
<ActionParsnip> and its plain annoying
<ActionParsnip> it will if i sudo -i
<mitsarionas> hi... how could I prevent my pc from sending its hostname to the router? is the send host-name "<hostname>"; line in dhclient.conf responsible?
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: it has to send it for updating the routing table and arp afaik
<Suiko> nice weather today, isnt it?
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: try it with an empty name to send, like a single space or a full stop
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: actually, i'd put an A or a Z or something
<mitsarionas> ActionParsnip: nice thanx :)
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: backup the file first and you can do anything
<mitsarionas> :)
<biophysics> can I somehow use a konsole as a plasmoid on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> hahahahaha running yakuake on windows via forwarded x apps is the funniest thing ever
<ActionParsnip> biophysics: you could run yakuake, it brings a konsole up and down from the top of the screen when you press a hotkey
<ActionParsnip> Suiko: got it going, copied roots and changed ownership :)
<mitsarionas> what hotkey do you guys use for yakuake?
<Riesh> mitsarionas: default is `
<ActionParsnip> mitsarionas: i use super + ` as i use ` quite abit
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mitsarionas> i use super+a ... super+` seems good too
<willow> ...
<willow> hi guys, got a prob... just installed kubuntu 8.10, can't listen to mp3 files but dunno the codec i need 2 install, can u help me?
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 \ willow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 \ willow
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 | willow
<ubottu> willow: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> willow , libxine1-ffmpeg and libk3b3-extracodecs
<willow> BluesKaj thanks a lot
<Riesh> willow: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<peacesarah> hi rooom
<jxander> i have ubuntu intrepid and i'm trying to install the kubuntu-desktop package, but i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/120624/ . please help
<ActionParsnip> jxander: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<ActionParsnip> jxander: add that repo, then install
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> jxander: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jxander> ActionParsnip: thanks... i'll add it right now :) so my problem was that canonical didn't include the latest version?
<ActionParsnip> jxander: no, I think you have to get the ppa one, Jaunty wil include kde4.2
<khalidmian> i have avast antivirus linux in kubuntu which scans all my drives including windows just wondering if theres a way for me to put it in autostartand autoscan in background
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: can it be run from cli?
<khalidmian> cli?
<ActionParsnip> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: sorry what is cli
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: ubottu just told you
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: you know when you use terminal, thats cli...Command Line Interface
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: just like ubottu said
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: should i open term and write sudo run avast
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: if avast can be executed via command line you could run it in your terminal with a '&' on the end to put it in the background, the terminal must stay open for the scan to run
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: thanks for info so the command should be : sudo run avast&
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: i dont know, you'll have to read the readme andman pages
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: i very much doubt its sudo run avast
<darkmoon> hii
<darkmoon> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<darkmoon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | darkmoon
<ubottu> darkmoon: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: try: avast --help
<darkmoon> nice let me try
<Pici> lamo
<Pici> er, wrong window. Sorry.
<andrei> a
<DiskACE> Hello friends, i need help
<andrei> what with ?
<DiskACE> kdm
<DiskACE> after adept upgrade
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: lol sorry im laughing but honestly its all greek to me
<genii> DiskACE: A better description of the issue might help
<DiskACE> i believe to 4.2
<DiskACE> when i reboot kdm is missing
<DiskACE> ./etc/init.d/kdm is still present but won't launch
<DiskACE> when i try to reinstall apt-get install kdm it say broken package
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: thats ow you can scan from command line
<DiskACE> i am not sure what i should do to get kdm back up and running now
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: i dont have it installed so I cant directly advise, you could pastebin the output
<genii> DiskACE: You went from kde 3 to 4.2  or from 4.1(or so) to 4.2 ?
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: if i make a shell script where to i place it and how
<DiskACE> 4.1 to 4.2
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=27141.15
<ActionParsnip> !info kwin
<ubottu> kwin (source: kdebase-workspace): the KDE 4 window manager (KWin). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid3 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 304 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0+deb1-8 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 3584 kB
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: also i want avast to scan all system not just $home
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: there you go, you answered your own question
<genii> DiskACE: If you try at command line: sudo kdm                           it chokes also ?
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: to scan from cli: sudo avast-update; sudo avast ~ &
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: that will run avast in the background of the terminal, but dont close it or the scan will die
<DiskACE> program is currently not install
<DiskACE> installed
<DiskACE> and when i try to install: apt-get install kdm it say broken package
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdm
<genii> DiskACE: The box has internet?
<genii> Bah, work...AFK
<DiskACE> yes
<DiskACE> --reinstall install kdm does not work
<DiskACE> same error
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: can you give a pastebin of the output of my command please
<DiskACE> hummmm maybe
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DiskACE> with lynx ?
<Pici> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: that command will scan your home directory, if you want to scan elsewhere, change the option
<DiskACE> nice
<DiskACE> ok ... one minute
<sandGorgon> hi guys.. installing a lean kde from ubuntu minimal. I dont have startkde - what should I install to get it ?
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=27141.15  - theres something on this link on creating a shell script only i dont know how i make one
<DiskACE> http://pastebin.com/f2bf153b9
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: a shell script is a text file with a special line at the top, it is also marked as excutable
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: do i make a shell script in terminal?
<DiskACE> not sure if that help
<DiskACE> never used pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: you can make it in any text editor, the post you sent hasa script you can use
<ActionParsnip> Pici: how can we get a pastebin of apt-get errors?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: er
<ActionParsnip> Pici: is it apt-get upgrade 2>pastebinit
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: Ok so i open text editor and then paste script and then save it where?
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: anywhere you want
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: save as what?
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: anything you want, its your script
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: and how do i run the text that i make
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: then you must use sudo chmod +x <the script you made>  to make it executable
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: never madea scrit 1st time
<DiskACE> pastebinit -i apt-get --reinstall install kdm
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: then when you launch it from konsole, it will run as a proram...or script
<DiskACE> not working :P
<DiskACE> not sure about the syntax though
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: maybe its    cat `apt-get upgrade` | pastebinit
<DiskACE> apparently
<sandGorgon> guys some help please..... installing a lean kde from ubuntu minimal. I dont have startkde - what should I install to get it ?
<DiskACE> apt-get --reinstall install kdm | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> sandGorgon: did you run: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DiskACE> http://pastebin.com/f43a58763
<DiskACE> here ya go
<sandGorgon> ActionParsnip: no.. that is precisely what I dont want. i want the minimal stuff , so I got kdebase, kde-plasma, kdelibs, kwin, kdm
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: try: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: ok so i did sudo chmod +x avast
<DiskACE> not working
<DiskACE> already try
<DiskACE> you want the pasterbin ?
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: the name of my script is called avast
<DiskACE> pastebin
<ActionParsnip> sandGorgon: try: apt-file search startkde
<draik_> My Kubuntu partition keeps on freezing when I run an app within KDE and Openbox. At times, I can't get to the login screen or I get the login screen, but freezes during the KDE splash screen.
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: how do i run it now?
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: i'd call it something different, te program you are calling is called avast
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: call it something like avast-scan
<DiskACE> http://pastebin.com/f5389c17a
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: crazy stuff
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: ok done and did chmod+x now what
<DiskACE> yap
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: run it with ./avast-scan
<Duesentrieb> to repost a question i posted a few hours ago: since an update a few days ago, kmenu now longer offers the option to suspend or hibernate. how do i fix this? power management seems to work fine when invoked explicitly.
<DiskACE> looks like everything disappeared
<Duesentrieb>  http://forum.kde.org/how-does-hibernate-suspend-options-work-kde4-t-18837.html seems related
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: have you downloaded the deb files to your system yet?
<Duesentrieb> is it possible that said kubuntu patch borke?
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip: what you mean ?
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: well, did the deb files get downloaded from the web and now your system is refusing to instal them
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: or have they not even been attempted to e installed
<ActionParsnip> khalidmian: is it running?
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip not sure what to answer here but my guess is that according to the pastebin they have not been downloaded
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip normally when i talk about deb files it is through dpkg -i
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: cd /var/cache/apt I think it is
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: apt-get downloads debs from the repo and installs them for you, they are also left on your system in a acache which you can clear to save space
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip no .deb there except pastebin and lynx
<draik_> I'm currently using TTY1 and want to find out what is causing the freeze.
<ActionParsnip> draik_: ps -ef | less
<ActionParsnip> draik_: or top
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip: i see, so in this case there are no .deb files so the system just refuse to download them i guess
<draik_> ActionParsnip: I ran 'htop' and saw Frostwire sent CPU to 48.0% when it suddenly froze.
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: yeah its pretty much dug its heels in
<sandGorgon> got it... kdebase-workspace-bin
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: so can i save this script to autorun when i strat kubuntu or something?
<ActionParsnip> DiskACE: run that
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: also in option 3 asks what dir to scan how do i tell it to scan whole system
<peacesarah> how do IRC work?
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip: kdebase-workstation-bin ?
<ActionParsnip1> damn pidgin
<ActionParsnip1> anyhoo
<DiskACE> or the fuser
<DiskACE> sir multi-task ;)
<noren> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: if you move it to ~/.kde/Autostart it will run every time
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: the scrip has a menu system though which you will have to humour every time you boot
<ActionParsnip1> DiskACE: does the fixapt help any
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip: i ran the command but it does nothing
<khalidmian> hmmm i was looking for a simplistic autostart to avast to run in background the script really doesnt help to be honest then
<ActionParsnip1> DiskACE: you could also run: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: then you dont need all that stuff in that script, you need like 3 lines
<draik_> ActionParsnip: in 'htop' I have htop at the top with 2.0% CPU at most
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: what do you want to scan at boot?
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: any zombie processes?
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip: nothing to upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> DiskACE: ok now try the installation
 * ActionParsnip1 crosses his everything
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: i dont think avast linux will constantly run in background am i right?
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip i am sorry what command to you refer to ?
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: None that I can see.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: hmm
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: you could kill apps off until its ok
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: i dont think avast linux will constantly run and scan in background am i right?
<shadeslayer> khalidmian: how did you install avast btw
<shadeslayer> im thinking of installing it myse;f
<khalidmian> sudo apt-get install avast
<shadeslayer> *myself
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: When I run firefox, it freezes instantly. The same goes for the other apps (frostwire, k3b, amarok, etc)
<khalidmian> or go to avast website download deb  file and run it
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: its not on the repos
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-229128.html
<ActionParsnip1> !info avast
<ubottu> Package avast does not exist in intrepid
<shadeslayer> see i knew it
<vincenzo> italiani?
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: sorry its a deb file on avast website for linux
<shadeslayer> oh ok,that method i know
<shadeslayer> i prefer CLI
<draik_> !it | vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: it can scan from cli, its fairly pointless though unless you samba share to windows clients or run a mail server
<shadeslayer> i mean i want to install through CLI
<shadeslayer> naah i run wine thats why
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip: i seem to be able to see my windows dir via dolphin
<shadeslayer> they said i could get infected
<shadeslayer> BS or truth?
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip: anything else i should try or i should wait patiently on ubuntuforums ?
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Should it matter that I have a bunch of /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon?
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: not sure dude, have a websearch
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: maybe someone else can pitc in
<draik_> OK. Thanks
<ActionParsnip1> DiskACE: i cant personally think of anything else, as long as your sources.list matches your release then you should be ok, I'd log a bug
<DiskACE> cool
<DiskACE> well i have intrepid sources.list
<DiskACE> not sure if it change with 4.2 ?
<ActionParsnip1> DiskACE: as long as you have in trepid repos and are running intrepid you are ok
<ActionParsnip1> DiskACE: could try a reboot, stranger things have happened at sea
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip1: would be good to atleast have the ability to minimize to tray
<ActionParsnip1> khalidmian: use alltray, I dont think alltray will accept konsoles
<khalidmian> ActionParsnip1: have tried alltray
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip: nop... even a reboot and all other grub image does the same
<DiskACE> weird stuff here
<DiskACE> ho i hate when it does that... :(
<DiskACE> ActionParsnip: allright, well thanks for the help... i will try to fixit on my end
<ActionParsnip1> DiskACE: try later, different users an all
<noren> ActionParsnip1: i just installed Kaffine and the sound and vids there is fine
<khalidmian> noren: i think he left
<noren> oh ok
<draik_> What is a good app for recording video on the monitor?
<sl> Hi everybody, I have a question regarding the folder view plasmoid in KDE4.
<sl> If I delete a file on in the folder (either in the plasmoid or let's say on the command line) the icon does not go away in the plasmoid.
<sl> There is some short circle like animation but the icon of the file stays although the file really is gone.
<genii> !info krecordmydesktop
<ubottu> krecordmydesktop (source: krecordmydesktop): KDE frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-2 (intrepid), package size 69 kB, installed size 288 kB
<sl> How can I get it to disappear the moment it is being deleted?
<i3ooi3oo> Is there anyway to use ssh to interact with the active session?
<heiritx> zeee
<sl> What do you mean by "active session"?
<i3ooi3oo> session logged on
<sl> I am not sure I understand your question.
<i3ooi3oo> at home pc is logged. My user is active and the session is alive I am at the office with ssh access
<sl> Ah
<heiritx> why i`m here?
<sl> Logged on at home on the command line or to a GUI (KDE, Gnome)?
<heiritx> i only install irc
<i3ooi3oo> KDE at home
<i3ooi3oo> heiritx: why are anyof us here that is an exostential question
<sl> No idea, never tried that.
<jarod_> hello
<sl> You can tunnel everything through SSH but I have no idea how to remote access the KDE session.
<i3ooi3oo> I just wanted to get the attention of somebody at the house
<jarod_> sos
<jarod_> hello
<sl> You could ssh into your computer and open and close the CD tray. ;-)
<sl> Or start to play some music.
<sl> All that can be done on the command line.
<jarod_> what do you mean?/
<i3ooi3oo> So i could in theory record a MP3 and then send it and play it...
<jarod_> yes
<sl> for example
<i3ooi3oo> that would be funny
<jarod_> yes
<i3ooi3oo> I am bored at work and want to mess with the Roomies
<sl> I bet a big surprise for whoever is at home.
<MaGicKangaRoo> I often scare my mrs by getting my box to play chain saws, manic laugthing, or me just going "im watching you!"
<i3ooi3oo> Fuck.. sound is only hooked to the 42 inch tv right now
<MaGicKangaRoo> just keeps her on her toes like
<i3ooi3oo> I doubt it is one or on the correct av in
<scottp> Hello everyone. In KDE4 systemsettings, all the Adminstrator stuff seems to me moved out. Anybody know where it went?
<shadeslayer> hi,why was konversation removed in Kubuntu jaunty??
<jals> hi, under "gtk styles and fonts" in the appearance menu, i applied the scrollbar fix fore firefox cos i'd been having a few display issues, and now firefox keeps crashing every now and then
<jals> how do i remove this fix?
<ubuntu__> .
<draik__> Here is the error message from trying to start X
<draik__> http://pastebin.com/m3d5de569
<draik__> This seems to be the cause of my freezing.
<jillsmitt> hi
<jillsmitt> i cant use my flash in kubuntu 8.04? why?
<jillsmitt> 2.6.24
<jillsmitt> transcend 1Gib
<jillsmitt> it ok on other systems and on [offtopsys]
<tuxi> jillsmitt, was it properly dismounted from the last system?
<shadeslayer> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<jillsmitt> tuxi: its good... it works on 2.6.26 or higher cores, but i cant upgrade it
<jillsmitt> tuxi: dmasg sad that its in usb 1-7 activity
<tuxi> do you have something like "[1732314.469315] sd 22:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0"
<jillsmitt> tuxi: [ 1423.137910] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<jillsmitt> system has no any reaction when i put it in port
<jillsmitt> but dmesg sad that [ 1423.137910] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<tuxi> no messages about recognizing it as a disk, then?
<jillsmitt> tuxi: no, like no device is connected
<jillsmitt> but on ubuntu 810 is good for it... oh but i need kde 3.5.9 and 2.6.24
<tuxi> I'm not sure what to do next, sorry
<jarod_> do what
<tuxi> jarod_ can you help jillsmitt?
<jarod_> yes
<jillsmitt> jarod_: hi
<jarod_> whats the problem
<jillsmitt> i connecting my USD-disk in port, system has no any reaction but only dmesg sad that [ 1423.137910] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<jillsmitt> in 2.6.24
<jarod_> Some with me
<jillsmitt> USBdisk:transcend 1Gib
<jarod_> Its probley broken
<jillsmitt> no
<jillsmitt> it works on other systems
<jarod_> Have you got dolphin
<jillsmitt> like 2.6.26+ core
<jillsmitt> no
<jillsmitt> i delete it
<jarod_> well i now how to do it my dolphin
<jarod_> well you need to use something to browse
<jillsmitt> i am not newbee user
<jarod_> well i am
<jillsmitt> but i have a problem
<tuxi> jillsmitt, this happens after a reboot?
 * tuxi is thinking potential hal problem
<jillsmitt> no automount no reactions... i dont need 2.6.26 and i need kde3.459..
<jillsmitt> tuxi: this happens always from install
<tuxi> only this device?
<jarod_> well go on to the internet download it
<jillsmitt> yea, and 2 other of 7th i have
<tuxi> what a pita
<DaSkreech> socceroos_: ping
<jillsmitt> tuxi: what?
<tuxi> pain in the a--
<slow-motion> hi
<jarod_> Do any body own a wegbsite
<jarod_> i meant website
<jillsmitt> tuxi:  hmm i dont understand u
<jarod_> Do any body own a website
 * jillsmitt knows eng very bad)
<draik__> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m3d5de569
<jarod_> yes
<draik__> DaSkreech: Would that cause the freeze too?
<DaSkreech> jarod_: I would suppose. Ask your question
<jarod_> go on
<tuxi> jillsmitt, I'm not sure how to help you and your problem is perplexing -- I can't replicate since I don't have the hardware or software :-(
<DaSkreech> draik__: yes
<jarod_> how do you use the computer??????
<tuxi> jillsmitt, what is your first language?
<draik__> DaSkreech: What do you suggest?
<jillsmitt> tuxi: take this: on 2.6.24 bad, 2.6.26 - good works - any core problems?
<DaSkreech> draik__: kill X then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jillsmitt> computer: ru and kz
<tuxi> maybe a kernel module issue with 2.6.24
<draik__> Ummmm... I think my 1TB SATA HDD just failed.
<computer> is everything fine
<cumulus007> hey
<computer> thats bad
<DaSkreech> draik__: based on what?
<cumulus007> I'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop on uubntu jaunty, but the installation fails on kdelibs-data
<computer> based what?
<draik__> [155.958992] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 137740351
<cumulus007> it says there is no space left on device, but there's 33 GB free!
<draik__> It's a long list of those entries DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> >_<
<computer> go on to www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<DaSkreech> draik__: possibly. maybe just file system level errors
<DaSkreech> draik__: backup now in either case
<DaSkreech> No need to back up the entire system just settings and personal data
<draik__> Can't backup
<computer> do backups every year
<computer> How about restarting your computer
<computer> hello
<draik__> Restarting now
<draik__> so far so good....
<computer> What just happen
 * DaSkreech still recommends backup
<computer> do it then
<draik__> I can't do a backup. I have nowhere to backup (yet).
<draik__> computer just froze prior to login
<computer> Make room on your computer
<draik__> Rebooting again
<DaSkreech> do a du -sh on /etc and /home
<computer> no
<DaSkreech> Those are what you need to backup
<computer> oh wait yeh
<computer> thats right
<ober_> hi
<computer> Do anybody what to view my site
<noren> hi
<computer> hi
<noren> wat site
<shadeslayer> !hi | noren
<ubottu> noren: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> !hi | ober_
<ubottu> ober_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ober_> gracias
<draik__> HDD failed at   hald
<johnnie__> salve...
<noren> DaSkreech: wat up ?? i finally got hang of playing with kde4.2
<DaSkreech> noren: :-D
<computer> go
<computer> :-D
<noren> but i cant get the pulse audio to get working
<computer> i goes in green
<noren> some on the othre channel just aaasked me to install kaffine and now its working only there
<computer> Anybody what a file?
<DaSkreech> noren: Still? nothing works?
<DaSkreech> Kaffiene doesn't use pulseaudio
<noren> oh ok, yes still the audio is   not comming inn vlc player or the dragon player
<noren> i am using the kaffine for the way around
<computer> noren
<noren> yes computer
<computer> i think you what noren
<shadeslayer> ??
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<computer> im not
<shadeslayer> noren: maybe the volume is too low
<Tm_T> computer: ok, can you please stop talking nonsense?
<computer> ok
<jarodco> hi
<jarodco> jarodco
<jarodco> #jarodco
<Tm_T> jarodco: what you're trying to do?
<jarodco> nothing
<Tm_T> doesn't seem like that, son (:
<jarodco> err
<jillsmitt> jarodco: привет)
<jarodco> err what
<spot_> хех
<tuxi> private, jarodco
<jarodco> ok
<jillsmitt> тут кароче типа русский канал?
<spot_> да хз
<jarodco> err english
<spot_> помоиму общий
<Tm_T> jillsmitt: please use english here, same to you spot_
<jillsmitt> Tm_T: )) what for? all users already russain))) heh
<spot_> I don't spek English
<Tm_T> spot_: jillsmitt then go to russian channel, this is english channel
<jussi01> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<spot_> !ru
<jillsmitt> Tm_T: just kidding
<jussi01> spot_: type: /joun #ubuntu-ru
<jussi01> spot_: type: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Tm_T> jillsmitt: I'm not (:
<BluesKaj> !ru | jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<jillsmitt> Tm_T: relax i am not a terrorist
<jarodco> hi
<spot_> jussi01 thanks
<tzanger> good afternoon
<jarodco> ÿÔúûñ
<Tm_T> tzanger: good evening
<jussi01> spot_: yw
<BluesKaj> jillsmitt, we don't tell ppl to "relax"..do you have a question ?
<tzanger> I have a usb key with the intrepid amd64 iso, syslinux'd and all... it's *definitely* the amd64 kernel running (uname -a) ... the installer tries to mount the iso, succeeds, but fails copying files over for install... can anyone help me iwth why?
<tzanger> there is no error shown, and if I flip over to a console, uname -a shows I'm running a 64-bit kernel, and also shows that /cdrom is mounted
<jarodco> Try cut it
<Tm_T> jarodco: please stop with nonsense
<jarodco> ok
<jillsmitt> BluesKaj: usb-disk 1Gib... not works on kubuntu804 on 2.6.24 but works on 2.6.26... i need to fix it in 2.6.24
<jarodco> i will leave
<jillsmitt> BluesKaj: only dmesg shows http://konqueror.kde.org/download
<jillsmitt> BluesKaj: ohh
<jillsmitt> BluesKaj: whait a sec [ 1423.137910] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<jillsmitt> here dmesg
<jarodco> cool
<jarodco> see ya
<tzanger> any ideas?
<xpyman> does anyone know how to install wine 1.15 on feisty ? (the latest wine in the feisty repository is 1.0.0)
<DaSkreech> xpyman: Connect to the wine repo
<DaSkreech> may break stuff but probably not
<BluesKaj> jillsmitt, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-kubuntu-810-install-via-usb-creator/
<xpyman> DaSkreech: to the wine 8.04 repository ?
<DaSkreech> winehq has an ubuntu repo that always has the latest files you can use that
<DaSkreech> go to #winehq to ask them about it
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: this is not the same.. i cant use USB disk... any r\w operations... no mount.. invisible in /dev
<xpyman> DaScreech: yes, yes. But their latest release for feisty is wine 1.0.0. I tried downloading the package for hardy, but it doesn't install because of my dpkg version, i think
<DaSkreech> jillsmitt: invisible in /dev is probably the root of all evi... I mean problems
<DaSkreech> xpyman: I highly doubt your dpkg version can't install a deb
<DaSkreech> Unless Wine went nuts
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: iam root
<xpyman> DaSkreech: wine pre-depends on dpkg (>= 1.14.12ubuntu3)  dpkg is installed, but is version 1.14.5ubuntu16.
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: no devise in system - that is problem
<xpyman> Daskreech: that's the error I get, when trying to install the hardy package. Unfortunately, i don't have any idea of how to fix it
<DaSkreech> xpyman: Ha ha that's the weirdest thing I've seen. That's most liekly a packaging bug
<DaSkreech> xpyman: You can --force
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: 2.6.24 cant use this flash... if 2.6.26 can - how take this skill to 2.6.24?
<Honzo> how can i install kde from svn?
<DaSkreech> but ask in #winehq if that's intentional Ican't imagine what a bugfix release has thats so important they have to rely on it
<DaSkreech> jillsmitt: you are saying that a new kernel can read the USB bus?
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: yes, newer kernel can, but i need it on 2.6.24 and kde 2.5.9
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> what?
<jillsmitt> 3.5.9*
<DaSkreech> Was there even a KDE 2.5.9 ?
<jillsmitt> up
<DaSkreech> so you need either 2.6.24 and KDE 3 or 2.6.26 and KDE 4 ?
<jillsmitt> KDE 3 = 3.5.9
<Honzo> whay i can't run cmakekde?
<Tm_T> hagabaka: what you are trying to do?
<DaSkreech> what version of the kernel do you have now?
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: 2.6.24
 * DaSkreech feels pressured to point out that if the kernel isn't seeing the device no amount of DE swapping wil get it to work
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech:
<jillsmitt> Linux jillsmitt-desk 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DaSkreech> jillsmitt: Where are you getting this information from ?
<jillsmitt> uname -a
<jillsmitt> i type in konsole it
<SJr|Work> Shouldn't Kubuntu 8.04 be supported longer than Kubuntu 8.10?
<DaSkreech> jillsmitt: No I mean the KDE 3.5.9  will work with the device
<DaSkreech> Honestly if it doesn't turn up in /dev it's not turning up anywhere
<Tm_T> SJr|Work: no, Kubuntu 8.04 has normal support period, Ubuntu 8.04 is LTS but Kubuntu isn't
<DaSkreech> SJr|Work: no
<SJr|Work> I thought the only difference between them was the kubuntu-desktop package?
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: okay what can i do then... any constructive ideas?
<DaSkreech> Canonical said that they would not make Kubuntu 8.04 a LTS release
<SJr|Work> that's lame
<xpyman> DaSkreech: ok, I'll ask them at winehq, thanks for the help ! forcing it didn't work at all :/
<Tm_T> SJr|Work: that's the difference yes, and KDE parts aren't LTS
<DaSkreech> Indeed please take it up with canonical
<Tm_T> SJr|Work: but everything shared with Ubuntu is LTS
<SJr|Work> Ah
<SJr|Work> Hmmmm DaSkreech it turns out that the graphics corruption I Was experiancing was a result of using WINE
<SJr|Work> well specifically cross over office
<Laeborg> any programs like SAM Broadcast for linux?
<venik> my 64 bit kubuntu is badly damaged-- The windows lost their title bar, the keyboard functions only in some applications, etc.
<venik> I have re-installed kde, but that did not help
<venik> what do I do?
<venik> version 8.10
<venik> I tried to fix it through the recovery console, but failed
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: what Kubuntu 810s support-off date?
<venik> I renamed .kde to .kde-old, but that did not help either
<venik> this happened while I tried to remove strigi, and adept asked me to turn off the x server
<venik> I had to reboot, and then found myself it his mess
<DaSkreech> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Tm_T> venik: have you reinstalled kubuntu-desktop package?
<DaSkreech> SJr|Work: ok
<DaSkreech> venik: run kwin &
<Laeborg> any programs like SAM Broadcast for linux?
<DaSkreech> What's SAM broadcast?
<DaSkreech>  A way to set of lots of SAM sites at once ?
<DaSkreech> off
<venik> how do I reinstall kubuntu-desktop?  I shall have to do it from the konsole
<Tm_T> venik: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> "
<scottp> sam --broadcast -target=moscow
<venik> thanks-- I shall try that
<Tm_T> scottp: no moscow thank you
<scottp> lol
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: 804?
<DaSkreech> jillsmitt: 6 months before that
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: too close to home?
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: 810 to x.10.2010? right?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: way too close in case of war, they came over once, they will do it twice
<DaSkreech> Longer than that it's 18 months of support
<tzanger> hmm
<DaSkreech> Maybe they will just pass through
<tzanger> this intrepid desktop amd64 iso isn't liked by either the debian lenny amd64 installer nor ubuntu's amd64 installer
<tzanger> the iso is fine (not corrupted) though
<DaSkreech> Oh good grief
<DaSkreech> The Karmic?
<jussi01> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
 * DaSkreech is glad he's started calling relelases by the animal
<SJr|Work> lame!
<jussi01> and now back to support :D
<DaSkreech> jussi01: Ha beat you to it :)
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: can i upgrade my kernel (kub804) to 2.6.26 by adept(apt,aptitude,..)?
<DaSkreech> jillsmitt: in general yes. It's not easy though
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: why?
<tzanger> are there any known problems using the amd64 intrepid desktop iso on a usb key with the amd64 hd-media vmlinuz/initrd
<DaSkreech> Cause they are not provided for 8.04 you would have to get the deb for ibex and install it manually I think
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: is u will find it - there is no kernek pack on 810Cd
<venik> I tried that, but got "segmentation error"
<DaSkreech> jillsmitt: go to packages.ubuntu.com
<venik> I am where I was b4
<Laeborg> any dj programs to linux, where i can stream live to a shoutcast server?
<venik> the windows even lost the bottom right grab-me thingie
<venik> so I cannot move them or resize them
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: i need to download kernel pack and install it manually.. right?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> That or compile it yourself
<venik> I suspect the video driver... can someone remind me how to install the infamous nVidia driver?
<venik> version 1.80
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: how stable it will?
<fosco__> venik, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-180
<DaSkreech> pretty stable
<venik> is this gtx-180?
<Tm_T> glx
<venik> ok
<DaSkreech> Linux is built in stacks so you can rip out the kernel and drop in a new one and most stuff won't break
<venik> what does "segmentation error" indicate?
<fosco__> venik, undefined software crash
<fosco__> bum!
<venik> ok-- reinstalling the driver did not help
<venik> I am in deep dudu here
<sagarp> i'm on ubuntu with an nvidia geforce 8600 gt video card, and using kde 4.2 from the intrepid PPA...kde crashes for me at various times, such as when i click a menu bar item...how should i report or search for this bug?
<Laeborg> uhm now my kde menu doesnt working
<Laeborg> when i go to the Applications tab, its just blank
<DaSkreech> Laeborg: what did you do?
<Laeborg> DaSkreech: just moved some programs from Lost & Found to Graphics
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: in sudo lsusb -v --> Port 7: 0000.0501 highspeed power connect
<jillsmitt> its here i think
<jillsmitt> do not nessesary kernel update
<DaSkreech> does it turn up in lspci ?
<RaW[b33f]> Now that /etc/X11/xorg.conf has nothing in it, how can I find out what my mouse mapping is?
<DaSkreech> Having nothing in the xorg.conf is bad
<RaW[b33f]> moreover - if I put a section in there to remap my mouse will it take?
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: we was talk about ubuntu release or kubuntu... how mach time i have on kubuntu804?
<DaSkreech> 18 months
<jillsmitt> DaSkreech: i dont know about lspci
<DaSkreech> pl
<DaSkreech> ok
<Tm_T> jillsmitt: 10 months spent, so 8 months left
<Laeborg> just restartet x, and its working now
<RaW[b33f]> I honestly am astounded that all of the config has been moved out of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tm_T> RaW[b33f]: by default, they are "sensed"
<Tm_T> RaW[b33f]: but you can set and keep settings there if you like
<RaW[b33f]> +Tm_T: They will keep if I create a whole new section?
<Tm_T> sure
<RaW[b33f]> hmm....leads me back to the question then - how do I find out what my mouse mapping is then?
<Tm_T> RaW[b33f]: /var/log/Xorg.0.log holds the information
<RaW[b33f]> I would hate to go at this many buttons in a trial and error sort of way when all I want to do is swap two buttons
<idlerevolution> Anyone here currently at SCALE 7x?
<RaW[b33f]> Tm_T you are a lifesaver - no check that - a Sanity Saver :)
<cumulus007> message to all kubuntu developers:
<SJr|Work> I'm listening
<cumulus007> you have made a great job on kubuntu 9.04
<cumulus007> it's absolutely more polished than previous versions
<SJr|Work> Thank you, but I'm not really a kubuntu developer, I just play one on tv.
<cumulus007> KPackageKit is awesome
<cumulus007> lol :P
<Tm_T> cumulus007: thanks (:
<cumulus007> the quickaccess-plasmoid is back
<cumulus007> In the future, KDE is going to use PolicyKit
<cumulus007> it's already working, I downloaded the sources and compiled it
<cumulus007> are there plans to give all KDE tools of Ubuntu PolicyKit support, like in their GNOME equivalents?
<DaSkreech> cumulus007: That's always the plan
<cumulus007> great
<cumulus007> PolicyKit is something that is really missing in KDE
<cumulus007> hmm
<DaSkreech> It's getting there there are a few projects working on integrating it
<cumulus007> I can't get KPackageKit to update
<cumulus007> it says: Authentication failed
<cumulus007> DarkriftX: okay
<cumulus007> I know about KPolicyKit
<cumulus007> erhm, wrong person :P
<cumulus007> I mean DaSkreech
<skfunnyboy> hey what is the time to receive ubuntu cd via shipit ? i wait from december 200
<skfunnyboy> 2008
<cumulus007> skfunnyboy: that's very long
<cumulus007> in most cases, you have to wait 4 weeks until it arrives
<DaSkreech> skfunnyboy: A while They have a LOT of requests
<skfunnyboy> 2 cd only
<cumulus007> check the status of your order, at shipit.launchpad.net
<skfunnyboy> it say cannot find server !!
<skfunnyboy> the website dont work
<cumulus007> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<cumulus007> it's url has been changed since the last time I used it
<skfunnyboy> ok
<Unknown33881> does kubuntu 8.10 come with kde4?
<fosco__> Unknown33881, yes
<skfunnyboy> its writted for the delivrer please allow 4 -6 weeks
<Unknown33881> is it stable enough to use?
<Unknown33881> when it came out i tried it, it was horrible
<fosco__> Unknown33881, it depends on your needings
<Unknown33881> im not even sure why the devs released when they did
<cumulus007> 4.0 is nothing but epic pain
<Unknown33881> ^
<fosco__> new kde4.2 is much more stable and complete
<cumulus007> 4.1 is more usable
<cumulus007> 4.2 just rocks
<Xenos> 4.2 would've rocked if it was actually out of beta
<cumulus007> it is
<Xenos> No, they just say it is
<DaSkreech> Xenos: It's a .0 release
<DaSkreech> .1 and .2 will sort out issues
<Xenos> Although admittedly I tested it running under OpenSUSE. Buggy as hell
<fosco__> 4.2 is not beta
<pucko-> oh the lost irony
<cumulus007> I got problems here with kpackagekit
<cumulus007> I can't update, I can't search in the repos
<DaSkreech> cumulus007: #ubuntu+1
<Unknown33881> hey whens jaunty coming out?
<fosco__> april
<Unknown33881> ah
<Unknown33881> sneaky snake = 8.13?
<cumulus007> err
<cumulus007> no
<cumulus007> there is no 8.13
<Unknown33881> why not?
<cumulus007> and there will never be one
<Unknown33881> oh?
<cumulus007> how did you get that nonsense?
<Unknown33881> so it stops at jaunty or?
<cumulus007> of course not
<Unknown33881> so there will be a 8.13?
<cumulus007> Ubuntu's version numbering system is quite different from others
<Unknown33881> oh, so it skips 8.13?
<fosco__> Unknown33881, are you joking, dont wanna waste my time
<cumulus007> It's based on the release date
<Unknown33881> oh
<cumulus007> for example, 8.04 means: year 2008, mont April
<Unknown33881> i see
<cumulus007> 9.04 will mean: year 2009, month April
<cumulus007> There are 2 Ubuntu releases in a year
<cumulus007> in April, and in October
<cumulus007> except from 6.06
<DaSkreech> the .number is the month
<DaSkreech> Which will never happen again
<Unknown33881> so where do they get the names from then?
<Unknown33881> the numbers make sense
<Unknown33881> but the names?
<fosco__> Ubuntu 9.10 Is The Karmic Koala
<Unknown33881> lol
<cumulus007> they are all nonsense names XD
<fosco__> names are community selected
<Unknown33881> says a bit about the community :P
<cumulus007> yes, I admit, I'm just stupid
<DaSkreech> names are not community selected
<Unknown33881> who selects them?
<cumulus007> you can suggest a name
<cumulus007> Canonical
<cumulus007> the comapny behind Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> The Dictator
<cumulus007> *company
<cumulus007> sssh, DarkriftX
<cumulus007> aargh
<cumulus007> again
<cumulus007> DaSkreech:
<DaSkreech> Actaully they don't even select it
<Unknown33881> The Dictator, that would be a good release name tbh
<cumulus007> Dumb Dictator, good one for 10.04 ^^
<Unknown33881> Ubuntu 10.04 "The Dictator"
<Unknown33881> sounds badass
<fosco__> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<cumulus007> I know, shame shame etc.
<DaSkreech> cumulus007: Not happeneing the names are alphabetical
<DaSkreech> Unknown33881: Any actual support questions ?
<cumulus007> hmmm
<skfunnyboy> anybody kno where i can get old release from ubuntu ?
<cumulus007> yes
<i3ooi3oo> what version ?
<cumulus007> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<skfunnyboy> the first
<i3ooi3oo> why ?
<skfunnyboy> to see how it made
<cumulus007> because it's very nostalgic
<ubuntu__> cool.
<DarkriftX> ack, attack of the tabbers
<DaSkreech> skfunnyboy: It's made pretty much the same way now
<skfunnyboy> ok
<DaSkreech> Pull a bunch of files from debian stick in canonical looks tweak some stuff to work with canonical tools ship
<fosco__> first is Ubuntu 4.10 Warty Warthog
<fosco__> (i think)
<skfunnyboy> yea
<DaSkreech> Yep
<hearts> so uh
<hearts> you guys like using ubuntu
<skfunnyboy> what cool with ubunt its never lag with old pc ( 400 MHz)
<hearts> damn
<hearts> if you're running a 400mhz you outta style boss.
<DaSkreech> hearts: Yes kubuntu is pretty nice.
<hearts> =P
<DaSkreech> hearts: Not if you have enough RAm
<hearts> lol
<hearts> how much ram
<hearts> 32 mb
<skfunnyboy> 192
<hearts> 192 gigs?
<DaSkreech> I was going to go with 280 but you can do 192 as well
<skfunnyboy> 192 mb !!
<hearts> dude thats low.
<hearts> lol
<hearts> im using 4 gigs right now, and im still pissed
<skfunnyboy> lol
<hearts> im trying to see how much it'll cost to get 16 gigs
<skfunnyboy> lol
<DaSkreech> What are you doing?
<hearts> me?
<hearts> nothing i just hate the slightest of lags.
<FFForever> how do i destroy ubuntu and just leave kubuntu ;-)
<JontheEchidna> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<DaSkreech> Ha ha In that case RAM is probably not your major concern
<DaSkreech> !purekde
<hearts> how so?
<DaSkreech> damn
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: lol
<hearts> im on core i7 dude.
<FFForever> how do i fix my mute button?
<DaSkreech> hearts: your FSB speeds would need tweaking
<hearts> i dont think my processors the issue
<skfunnyboy> am on ibm p2 400 mhz
<hearts> lol.
<skfunnyboy> intel
<FFForever> (on my media keys the mute/play-pause/next/back do not work) =(
<skfunnyboy> i dont love amd
<hearts> i dont overclock
<DaSkreech> Processors are generally faster than anything you throw at it LOTS of RAM only gives you storage space
<hearts> :L
<DaSkreech> You need to get the Lots of data to the Processor
<hearts> i dont know man
<DaSkreech> That's where the slow down will occur
<DaSkreech> But that's a discussion for ##hardware or #phoronix
<FFForever> this does not seem right =\, Removing libartsc0 ... Removing ubuntu-desktop ...
<hearts> im telling you right now the only slight issue i have with my pc is running ubuntu on virtualbox over vista
<FFForever> thats all it removed =\
<hearts> just doing that uses 3gigs.
<hearts> :/
<skfunnyboy> what is the difference between ubuntu , kubuntu and edubuntu
<FFForever> gnome =P
<fosco__> skfunnyboy, you can use google for those generic questions
<JontheEchidna> edubuntu is Ubuntu along with various educational software
<FFForever> anyways... purekde didn't work lol
<hearts> i just installed kde on ubuntu
<hearts> no biggie :/
<DaSkreech> hearts: Oh then duh :-P
<DaSkreech> skfunnyboy: The focus of the desktop
<FFForever> can i get a ubuntu-desktop dep list for 9.04? (on the ones i can remove)
<DaSkreech> !ubuntu > skfunnyboy
<ubottu> skfunnyboy, please see my private message
<DaSkreech> !kubuntu > skfunnyboy
<DaSkreech> !edubuntu > skfunnyboy
<FFForever> =P
<hearts> duh on what?
<hearts> :/
<DaSkreech> FFForever: not till it comes out
<FFForever> DaSkreech, what about 8.10 they should be nearly the same =)
<DaSkreech> hearts: if you are running a OS on a VM on a resource hungry OS then you are going to get lag
<DaSkreech> FFForever: Nearly
<hearts> lol
<hearts> vista isnt resource hungry.
<hearts> i mean, it didnt work on my p4
<FFForever> vista is vista....
<hearts> but thats not the point... lol
<FFForever> kinda why i made to move 2 linux vista sent me here =D
<FFForever> how do i change my default browser to firefox?
<hearts> eh
<hearts> vista will be a good os in like a year or so
<hearts> sorry, a great* os.
<hearts> it needs a service pack or two more.
<hearts> i like it, even though the new start menu is lame
<FFForever> yeah no one will be able 2 forget it like george w. bush
<hearts> i couldnt stand running ubuntu as my only os
<DaSkreech> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<hearts> its really not that great.
<DaSkreech> hearts: Doesn't have to be :)
<DaSkreech> If you don't like that's fine
<RaW[b33f]> hmm.... How would I post an idea to ubuntu devs?
<cumulus007> RaW[b33f]: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<RaW[b33f]> ty
<navetz> is anyone else running into an issue with pidgin where you cant recieve files from people using the new msn client?
<cumulus007> yes
<DaSkreech> navetz: MSN and Yahoo change stuff internally quite often most of the time just to break external clients
<DaSkreech> Login, Webcam, Message passing, File transfers etc
<DaSkreech> They get money from the advertising on the official clients
<Xenos> I think when we get facebook support on Pidgin that's going to go a long way to converting a lot of MSN users
<Xenos> Because for the first time a lot of them will suddenly be in the position of wanting/needing two chat clients
<Duesentrieb> to repost a question i posted a few hours ago: since an update a few days ago, kmenu now longer offers the option to suspend or hibernate. how do i fix this? power management seems to work fine when invoked explicitly.
<Duesentrieb>  http://forum.kde.org/how-does-hibernate-suspend-options-work-kde4-t-18837.html seems related
<Duesentrieb> is it possible that said kubuntu patch got borke?
<ober_> hola
<h1nsmann> nnh
<X9nLinux9> for any PowerMac users here... During install (of Feisty on an old G4) is the white screen on startup an indicator of a bad startup CD?
<Kbeville> hi ppl need to know how to make my ktorrent the default
<bobek> What is irc adres for Polish Ubuntu?
<bobek> users
<yao_ziyuan> i ruined the slim glow plasma theme
<yao_ziyuan> which package should i reinstall to repair it?
<Kbeville> hi ppl need to know how to make my ktorrent the default torrent
<venik> do I really have to reinstall kubuntu to revive it?
<Kbeville> client
<venik> I have reinstalled the desktop, kde, xserver
<genii> bobek: #ubuntu-pl
<Kbeville> hi ppl need to know how to make my ktorrent the default client................................................................................
<venik> is tehre any diagnostic that I could run to at least tell me what is wrong?  The keyboard works only in some applications, the windows lost their title bar and resizing corner....
<bobek> How to make destktom size more than 800x600 ?
<bobek> desktop*
<cumulus007> bobek: by installing your video card driver
<bobek> how I can do It?
<bobek> sudo apt-get install ....?
<Exilant> Hi, how can i display sth. else on two monitors? (gui solution), krandrtray can set up some things like rotating one monitor, but how would i exec program a on screen a and program b on screen b or sth. lke that?
<BattleStarJesus> Have any of you know the channel forUbuntu studio?
<Pici> BattleStarJesus: Oddly enough, its #ubuntustudio
<sagarp> i'm using 4.2....kde crashes at various times, such as when i click on a menu bar item...how should i go about searching for or reporting this bug? i'm not sure what logs to view, etc
<DaSkreech> sagarp: look at Xorg logs
<DaSkreech> also plasma run from a konsole can help
<DaSkreech> venik: you need a window manager
<DaSkreech> !default | Kbeville
<ubottu> Kbeville: To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<yaa_> dynja
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DaSkreech> !hi | ober_
<ubottu> ober_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<yaa_> pollack idi domoi
<sagarp> i can't run plasma from a konsole because when kde crashes, the konsole is gone too
<DaSkreech> Xenos: Pidign supports facebook
<a_c_m1>  I'm missing Katapult in KDE4, i hear there is something called Krunner, but cant seem to find an package for it (Kubuntu 8.10) anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<Exposure> i ran dist-upgrade and it broke kdm :(
<Exposure> (intrepid)
<DaSkreech> yaa_: Which language?
<DaSkreech> a_c_m1: Press alt+F2
<DaSkreech> Exposure: how?
<yaa_> chukcha's
<Exilant> a_c_m1: plasma-widget-runcommand might be it
<yaa_> daskreech
<DaSkreech> actaully there should be a krunner package
<a_c_m> DaSkreech: yeah, someone else said that, nothing happens, running krunner from the command line pops it up though
<DaSkreech> yaa_: chukcha ?
<yaa_> yes
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> which country? :)
 * tuxi has krunner
<Exposure> DaSkreech: didn't do anything unusual, except when it asked me to stop kdm I skipped that since i was running dist-upgrade from an X terminal
<yaa_> aleut islands
<DaSkreech> a_c_m: after it runs the first time it should be accessible by alt+F2
<DaSkreech> yaa_: Hmm i don't know we have a chan for that. Is English alright for you to speak ?
<yaa_> which channel is for chukchas
<ajunta> Hi! Tell please how  to know what video driver is in use now?
<yaa_> not very well
<DaSkreech> Exposure: Ah cute. Well stop X then run it from a command line then start X again
<Exposure> DaSkreech: that's the problem, when I run it from commandline it has unmet dependencie
<Exposure> s
<DaSkreech> Which are?
<Exposure> kdebase-runtim, libkdecorations4, libkwineffects1
<DaSkreech> yaa_: Which languages are you comfortable with?
<DaSkreech> chukcha and english?
<DaSkreech> Exposure: install those first
<yaa_> chukcha and english but not well enough
<DaSkreech> yaa_: Ok I will try to help you in english
<DaSkreech> what is the problem ?
<Exposure> DaSkreech: why aren't those sorted out by apt?
<yaa_> iptables manual please
<DaSkreech> Exposure: can be any number of reasons but if apt has problems with dependency stuff then give it smaller chucnks to bite
<DaSkreech> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<yaa_> for beginners
<tuxi> a_c_m, do you have kdeplasma-addons installed?
<yaa_> !iptables
<Exposure> DaSkreech: ok i'll give it a go, if there's no other way :)
<DaSkreech> yaa_: also in konsole type man iptables
<a_c_m> tuxi: i think so, i just went to system settings and set up a new shortcut, meta+space (as i like it better anyway)
<DaSkreech> Exposure: It's not that hard :) just give it the ones that are dependcies then the higher ones
<tuxi> you found something to get you krunner-like capabilities?
<DaSkreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo <--- yaa_
<gringz> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Exposure> DaSkreech: yeah seems to work fine.. I admit i'm not that experienced with apt, expected something was broken, not that it had problems finding dependencies ;)
<yaa_> thank you//) if it is chukchas)..
<DaSkreech> Exposure: Not finding resolving. but close enough
<DaSkreech> The fact it cando an entire system upgrade is good enough for me to forgive it when it gets puzzled bout smaller things
<tuxi> possible that skipping kdm config caused the issue?
<DaSkreech> Possible
<DaSkreech> Version mismatch
<DaSkreech> I don't know enough to say that it is
<Exposure> not a big problem, your're right
<Exposure> dist-upgrade usually works excellent
<tuxi> Exposure I use the GUI to do the equivalent of dist-upgrade and it configures kdm (or gdm, I run both Gnome and KDE) just fine
<Exilant> can someone tell me how to find packets with adept?
<ubuntu_> isn't there a textbox for the search?
<Exilant> like, a "linux-image"  search returning bothing?
<DaSkreech> Exilant: you may have to update the xapian cache The new adept has a bug where it sometimes doesn't do that
<DaSkreech> Close adept and run from the konsole sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<ubuntu_> you may also want to try synaptic
<Exilant> i've tried it
<Exilant> it seems so much better than adept
<ubuntu_> and you don't like it?
<ubuntu_> ah OK :-)
<ubuntu_> I think the same
<kieko> does linuxMCE work only in Kubuntu?
<Exilant> right now i'm mostly using the command line, trying to avoid gtk apps
<kieko> what is wrong with gtk apps?
<Exilant> nothing, in general
<DaSkreech> kieko: no ask for more help in #linuxmce They can be a bit harsh
<DaSkreech> But in specifics I.1.a.i Article 1
<tuxi> kieko, are you talking about the appearance of gtk apps in KDE?
<kieko> DaSkreech, i'll tread carefully then and brace myself... thx for forwarning me
<wildbat> any suggestion of good C/C++ IDE for kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> kieko: Not saying they are mean. They just don't have a Code of cinduct so if they have bad day you might know about it
<DaSkreech> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<noren> hi all
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> yaa_: How are you doing ?
<e-jat> how to preview 3gp in kde4.2?
<e-jat> preview 3gp in dolphin ..
<DaSkreech> e-jat: ask in #kde-devel ;-)
<noren> droped in to say thanks to all the ppl who supported and aadviced me to get this kde4.2 running... will be testing his for the next couple of days
<e-jat> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> noren: :-) Hope it's not as good as KDE 4.3
<Exilant> e-jat: do you have sound with those 3gp-files?
<e-jat> Exilant: yeah ..
<e-jat> i can play it .. but i want to preview it in dolphin .. because in nautilus .. 3gp files can be viewed :(
<noren> kdde 4.3 wwwwwenn did that came
<wildbat> any suggestion of a good C/C++ IDE for kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> noren: in 4 months
<DaSkreech> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida, monodevelop
<DaSkreech> wildbat: ^^^ in case you missed it
<Exilant> wildbat: kate is really sweet if you just want the absolutely minimum that can be called "ide"
<noren> please reeell me how to list all the available channel on this server
<DaSkreech> noren: /list
<DaSkreech> You probably don't want to do that there are near 7000
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<noren> DaSkreech: i cant install all the plassmoid widget some of them are making the kwin crash
 * DaSkreech performs some action towards hannascott
<DaSkreech> noren: Hmm?
 * hannascott pokes DaSkreech
 * DaSkreech hugs hannascott
<noren> any llist available which arre working as of yet
<DaSkreech> noren: Where are you installing them from?
<wildbat> hmmm
<wildbat> thanks
<DaSkreech> wildbat: There is also Qtcreator or Kdevelop
<noren> from the top righ thand corner of the desktop theres sme sayes add widget
<DaSkreech> kate is nice if you don't really really need a full heavy IDE
<DaSkreech> noren: ok which ones are you adding that's crashing kwin
<wildbat> jsut need a basic ide with a debugger commandline debugger are too much pain XD
<ActionParsnip1> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<noren> now playing, comic syrip
<noren> striip
<wildbat> btw, anyone got freeze problem when you start PCMAN X BBS?
<DaSkreech> now playing I've not had issues with (cause I've never even trid it)
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip1: Do you have any even loose definition for basic IDE?
<DaSkreech> comic strip I use everyday What happens when you add it
<ActionParsnip1> DaSkreech: none, its not something i use. I just hear bits flying around and remember when people ask next time :)
<ActionParsnip1> DaSkreech: i'm on xfce / fluxbox. i dont use kwin
<ActionParsnip1> its nasty
<DaSkreech> Eclipse is one of the heaviest IDE's that exist
 * DaSkreech lurves kwin
<DaSkreech> Probably not as much as flux
<DaSkreech> but oodles more than metacity
<DaSkreech> I'm still not sure why Gnome dropped sawfish for metacity
<ActionParsnip1> will metacity run on kde, thatd be a hoot
<ActionParsnip1> !info sawfish
<ubottu> sawfish (source: sawfish): a window manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.3-1 (intrepid), package size 363 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<ActionParsnip1> DaSkreech: use it ;)
<DaSkreech> all of 363 kb?
<ActionParsnip1> DaSkreech: thats the download, installed is 1Mb
<ActionParsnip1> DaSkreech: it may  have deps
<DaSkreech> If you count sawfish-data
<DaSkreech> !info sawfish-data
<ubottu> sawfish-data (source: sawfish): sawfish architecture independent data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.3-1 (intrepid), package size 1208 kB, installed size 5420 kB
<tuxi> DaSkreech, does the comic plasmoid reload  (say the next day) for you?
<DaSkreech> Yes with the next day's comic
<tuxi> the reload icon on the resize/tools/close box?
<tuxi> autohide plasmoid controls, that is
<DaSkreech> tuxi: Hmm?
<tuxi> I switch to another comic each day
<DaSkreech> as in Garfield one day and xkcd another?
 * ActionParsnip1 is trying sawfish
<tuxi> or UserFriendly is up for yesterday, switch to Dilbert to see today's strip and back to UserFriendly for today's strip
<tuxi> I'd like to be able to just refresh the strip to the lastest, didn't know if that was working for someone else
<Dillizar> how can i make a altered version of kubuntu
<noren> DaSkreech: i have nvidia GeForce 8600 gt << how to install appropriate driver and check if it has been installed correctly
<Dillizar> and make it as a live cd?
<tuxi> noren, DaSkreech has left
<X9nLinux9> Any mac users here who installed on a G4 tower successfully?
<noren> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuxi> should be one of the restricted drivers in use noren -- I'm looking for exactly where to find it
<tuxi> System/Hardware Drivers on the traditional menu, noren
<athlon1_> For patitioning disk I use gparted, from gnome. Does kubuntu have any program for disk partitioning?
<noren> uts therrre but if a try there it freezez up and nothing hapen
<athlon1_> Nobody can tell me any program for formatting and resizing disks like gnome, but for kde? Thanks
<tuxi> there apparently is a kde partion manager
<Exilant> e-jat: did you install anything special for 3gp audio?
<jobrasil> Hi from brasil
<tuxi> hello jobrasil
<jobrasil> I have a possibly small network config problem - anybody here who might be able to help?
<Exilant> i havebn't been successful there, those weird license/patent issues make that hard, with neccessary config changign every couple of months
<athlon1_> Which patition manager for kde? What's its name?
<e-jat> Exilant: try compile ffmpeg from svn
<Exilant> ah, ok
<tuxi> athlon1_ try "sudo aptitude install partitionmanager"
<Exilant> was hoping jaunty was the first release without those self-compiled stuff
<e-jat> Exilant: hope so
<athlon1_> OK, i'm going to try...
<tuxi> I'm in the process as well
<e-jat> Exilant: same goes to kopete .. need to recompiled to fixed the YM disconnectivity
<jobrasil> ok: this is what I know - basically ping takes very long, route is slow, route - n is fast, firefox is fast, konqueror is slow, trying to use a time server through kde4 gives a "can't connect"
<jobrasil> what other useful information can I provide?
<jobrasil> (hi tuxi)
<Dillizar> i am new in kde so i want to remaster a Kubuntu
<tuxi> jobrasil, I'm not sure how to answer
<Dillizar> will i need to say that is kubuntu or i can put my name
<dcorbin_work> I have a dual monitor setup with an NVIDIA card.  I just upgraded both monitors to LCDs.  If I use a direct DVI hookup, monitor #2 goes into power-save mode when I start X.  It doesn't with the VGA connection and a converter.  Any ideas on how to make this work correctly?
<jobrasil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120747/
<jobrasil> this is the route output
<Exilant> dcorbin_work: well, maybe some xrandr magic
<Exilant> possibly in the autostart or so
<alienkid> Hi I wanted to try kubuntu so I went in to sypantic and installed it but wehn I log into it, it loads and then wehrn the harddrive icon appears the screen goes blank and I have to ctrl+bacspace what am I doing wrong?
<Dillizar> what is the last squashfs kernel
<jobrasil> looks like today there is no network geek available, willing to waste his time on me :(
<jobrasil> ^^
<tuxi> jobrasil are both the wireless and the wired connected?
<jobrasil> no, only wireless
<tuxi> hmm
<tuxi> let me look at my laptop
<tuxi> I only have the wireless interface showing when I run route on the laptop
<jobrasil> is it fast, or does it also take a while?
<tuxi> seems to be just fine -- no real difference between the wireless on the laptop and the wired on this machine (through common router)
<jobrasil> anybody: I'm a fast-answering, non-stupid and grateful noob in need of help :)
<jobrasil> tuxi, maybe you can help me by comparison - what is the last line of your resolv.conf? internal address or also an external nameserver?
<tuxi> the last entry is an external nameserver
<jobrasil> (it is a kubuntu 8.10 installation, isn't it?)
<tuxi> I use OpenDNS
<tuxi> yes both are 8.10
<jobrasil> ah, I was already thinking it has something to do with the dns stuff...
<tuxi> the presence of a second interface is one difference
<jobrasil> does anybody know how to check that the resolv conf really contains what dhcp transmits?
<jobrasil> correct me if this is wrong: knetworkmanager asks dhcp, gets the information, runs some script that writes resolv.conf
<tuxi> normally
<Exilant> afaik it writes to /etc/resolv.d/run/resolv.conf or so
<Exilant> to which /etc/resolv.conf symlinks
<tuxi> my /etc/resolv.conf is not a link
<Exilant> hm, maybe only in jaunty
<jobrasil> over here it's also not a link
<tuxi> first several lines say modified by network manager
<Exilant> but i've played around there a bit too much
<tuxi> jobrasil, you can configure network manager to only get the IP address and hard code in the DNS info
<jobrasil> but /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d contains the same
<jobrasil> that sounds interesting
<tuxi> I have no /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<jobrasil> strange
<jobrasil> it can't be too hard to trace the prob back to a certain point, especially with route not working... just don't know how :(
<cikita> hi
<jobrasil> but thanks anyway
<cikita> how to change keyboar in linux??
<cikita> from cz to english?
<tuxi> cikita, there is a kde app that makes that easy
<compilerwriter>  I know there has to be a command that will show me how much of my disk has been used and by what but for the life of me I am not remembering it or finding it in docs.
<tuxi> how much as a roll-up look at df -- by directory look at du
<scottp> compilierwriter how about du -h or df -h
<compilerwriter> will give it a shot scottp
<compilerwriter> it was df that I wanted scottp thanks again
<cikita> rm -ft
<cikita> rm -fr
<tuxi> cikita look at /usr/share/kde4/services/keyboard_layout.desktop
<cikita> hm?
<scottp> yw. recommend you do not listen to cikita!
<Laeborg> Can I do so FireFox use wget instead of the build-in download manager ?
<DaSkreech> tuxi: That's a good point I guess if you don't turn off the computer
<giarca> Laeborg: check this http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9323/
<plutiara> ууууууууууууу
<plutiara> всем доброй ночи!
<genii> !ru | plutiara
<ubottu> plutiara: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<plutiara> hi evrebady
<plutiara> sory
<bonnin> Hi!
<DaSkreech> plutiara: no problem you can speak russian in #ubuntu-ru
<compilerwriter> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> hi compilerwriter
<compilerwriter> did you need something earlier in kmymoney DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: No I was just seeing how you guys were. GSoC is coming up. Would you guys like to submit any projects?
<jobrasil> hi - does anybody know a place that is more specifically dedicated to network problems?
<compilerwriter> GSoC? DaSkreech I have no Earthly idea what that is.
<DaSkreech> #networking ?
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: Google Summer Of Code
<compilerwriter> oh.
<DaSkreech> It's quite popular :)
<jobrasil> DaSkreech, thx I'll try, hope they don't eat noobs
<DaSkreech> jobrasil: That's highly unlikely to be your problem with that chan
<compilerwriter> My involvement in kmymoney is to get help once in a while.  I try to help once in a while when I can.
<compilerwriter> I am trying to compile the latest tarball of kmymoney.  ./configure is complaining about needing the X libs.  Do you know the name of the package of hand DaSkreech?
<compilerwriter> ^of^off
<DaSkreech> !info xserver-xorg-dev
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-dev (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.5.2-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 818 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<compilerwriter> Thanks DaSkreech
<picatchu> anyone here who knows about problems with khotkeys?
<picatchu> i stopped working today after some upgrades in intrepid
<Luija> mefisto
<Luija> r u here?
<picatchu> khotkeys problems anyone?
<X9nLinux9> Any mac users here who installed on a G4 tower successfully?
<Max__JP> Hello!
<DaSkreech> picatchu: What's the problem?
<DaSkreech> !hi | Max__JP
<ubottu> Max__JP: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Max__JP> Is my first time with Kubuntu Linux SO
<Max__JP> :D
<hallowname> Max__JP: welcome to freedom. learn and love it :D
<Max__JP> hehehe Thanks!
 * Xenos is just happy to be free of Vista, himself
<Max__JP> hahahaha
<compilerwriter> DaSkreech it is saying that it can't find them even after I did the apt-get thing.  It says check your install and add the correct paths.  How in blazes would the xlibs not be in my path?
<wildbat> freedom? where? XD
<picatchu> dselect installed some updates today (inteprid), and since then khotkeys stopped working. systems settings says it can not connect to the shortcuts daemon (probably khotkeys, i guess). menually starting or deleting the config fies does not help. keyboard shortcuts (e.g. alt-tab) are no longer working. aynone's had similar problems?
<DaSkreech> Max__JP: Welcome to Linux and Kubuntu!
<picatchu> system settings says: "
<Max__JP> :D
<picatchu> Failed to contact the KDE global shortcuts daemon
<picatchu> Message: No such object path '/KdedGlobalAccel'
<picatchu> Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownObject
<compilerwriter> yes welcom Max__JP
<DaSkreech> picatchu: Look at your dpkg logs and see what changed
<X9nLinux9> Anybody here using two monitors with Kubuntu?   I just want to know if / that it can be done before going  further.
<DaSkreech> X9nLinux9: It can
<DaSkreech> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DaSkreech> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<X9nLinux9> DaSkreech: Thank you!
<jordan_> I have a lexmark printer x7170 but I can find any drivers for it...is there another solution?
<jordan_> can't find
<jordan_> sorry
<picatchu> X9nLinux: dual screen works great here with xrandr!
<DaSkreech> !lexmark
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ubuntu__> help!!!
<X9nLinux9> Thank you!
<ubuntu__> anybody can help my get my kde back
<wildbat> anyone installed wine?
<ubuntu__> after uprgrading xine zesterday it told me i have to stop kde and restart. since then i only get to konsole
<ubuntu__> am now on a ubuntu live cd
<Exilant> ubuntu__: does X startup and then kdm crashes, or no X at all?
<X9nLinux9> picatchu: You're using two screens right now?  (What machine?)
<X9nLinux9> and... what version are you running?
<Guest11608> Kubuntu 8.04
<picatchu> X9nLinux: a thinkpad - one is the built-in screen, and the other a tft connected via VGA. Running inteprid, and it pretty much worked out of the box. Screens can be configured in different ways on the fly using xrandr.
<Exilant> i'm also running two screens, in 9.4
<compilerwriter> !which
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about which
<picatchu> DaSkreech: quite a few packages were upgraded, including a number of kde packages, such as: kdelibs-bin 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu2~intrepid1
<Exilant> picatchu: one'll have to create a virtual desktop area of suffient size in xorg.conf, or is that outdated?
<Exilant> (for non-clone)
<compilerwriter> !whence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whence
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Hello?
<ubuntu__> Exilant  ok, wen i swtich on i get kubuntu logo and the progress bar. then I end up on a black screen telling kinit no resumeimage found. doing normal boot. login ntp stopping          ntp starting            there i enter mz user name then pw. startx brings a blue screen with the following error message. /home/user/xsession does not exist  /home/user/Xsession does not ecist.  No session manager found. No window manager found. no termin
<ubuntu__> al emulators found.
<DaSkreech> picatchu: Was khotkeys updated?
<ubuntu__> DaSkrecche  Hi!  Problem still not solved.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: you are on the machine now?
<picatchu> Exilant: when I choose a certain resolution for one of the outputs, the other is automatically adjusted, so no need to set a virtual desktop. Not sure how this works if you want two screens next to each other however...
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech on the machine yes, but with live cd, as Konversation doesnt start from konsole
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: try xorg-dev
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech Exilant>   sudo apt-get install kubuntu=desktop  shows all packages like okular and konqueror but sazs it doesnt install them. and then says> E  broken packages
<compilerwriter> Thanks Daskreech
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: ok open a konsole and mount your hard drive
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> done
<picatchu> DaSkreech: there is no such package, it's in kde-workspace-data... which was not upgraded...
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: do a sudo chroot /path/to/mountpoint
<DaSkreech> picatchu: Maybe upgrage that then ?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech> done
<picatchu> DaSkreech: no upgrade... I just thought others may have had the same problem, since it seems related to today's upgrades. But, as nobody else seems to complain, it may be specific to my setup... wait and see, I guess, not idea what else to do.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: What does sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop say
<DaSkreech> picatchu: Ok you may want to step into #kubuntu-devel and let them know as well
<luc_> lol, i`m very new at kubuntu, but i have a folder that is locked. How can i open this folder?
<DaSkreech> May be an oversight of packaging or a known bug that will get fixed soon
<DaSkreech> luc_: Which folder ?
<luc_> cstrike, wannnnnnna try to run a dedicated server
<luc_> just installed it from manual on internet
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech it shows all packages recommended and says thez shall not be installed. finally it states> E   broken packages
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: You should be inside your broken install with the chroot btw ubuntu__
<picatchu> DaSkreech: good point, thanks!
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: can You pastebin that entire error?
<DaSkreech> !paste | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> luc_: Who owns the directory ?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech its German
<luc_> the root i think, let me cheeeeeeeeck
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: I'll probably survive
<jillsmitt> hi, problem with icons in tray. they are disappearing
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech>  it was in German when i tried it  before. seems now it|s english    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120787/
<luc_> lol, remote deskttop from K has some delay
<luc_> Owner is root
<DaSkreech> luc_: That's the problem. Who should own the directory? check the docs
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: What does sudo apt-get update say ?
<luc_> i`m just trying to find out how to use the sudo orrr dkesudoo to open it
<luc_> i have i know it`s something                         with permissions, bbbbut how do i change it`s owneeeeeeeeer
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120790/
<DaSkreech> luc_: First lets find out if you can change it;s owner and it will work. look at the docs and see if they say it has to be owned by a special user
<luc_> at the ownership group and   user are root
<DaSkreech> luc_: yes I get that are they suppsoed to be root? Look at the documentation for the CS server
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: That looks like a problem can You ping security.ubuntu.com ?
#kubuntu 2009-02-21
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech am noob. how do i ping?
<luc_> no, nothing was mentioned in thhe manual, it`s a i know the game very well, i should be able to open it to tweaaaak the gamesetings
<DaSkreech> ping security.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> luc_: what's your username ?
<luc_> luc
<DaSkreech> open a konsole an type in sudo chown -R luc:luc /path/to/cs/server
<DaSkreech> root: Don't IRC as root
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Do you get a response or no?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech  in firefox the site does not yet show up
<luc_> like a terminnnnal or the run command from the menu
<ubuntu__> it says connecting to
<miik> the next release will be called Kubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope", and the next one after that will be called Kubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala"
<miik> so then I will be running Kubuntu Karmic Koala (KKK)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: No on the konsole you are chrooted into type ping security.ubuntu.com It should come back with a listing of times
<DaSkreech> Otherwise it will be quiet
<DaSkreech> quiet is bad
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech unknown host
<DaSkreech> miik: ^_^ Good observation
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech it says the same for ping google.com
<miik> yeah, i saw it on slashdot lol
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: ping 194.9.77.5
<Guest44345> hola
<austin_> i need help installing lmms....anyone?
<DaSkreech> Guest44345: dont IRC as root
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech zes
<ubuntu__> yez
<ubuntu__> yes
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: That comes back with something?
<Guest44345> hola
<ubuntu__> Guest44345 Hola, existev ubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> hola Guest44345
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech yes, with some ms
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: pastebin cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ubuntu__> 64 bztes from ....   xx ms
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120794/
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech> but it looked different when i was really on that system and tried sudo apt-get update  upgrate and dist-u[grade.  it showd many packages but then it sai 0 installed 0 reinstalled 0 deleted
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: how do you get your network connectin ?
<alpha7> anybody here use SCANNER!?
<alpha7> i have a erro ' failed to start scanner : error during device i/o'
<ubuntu__> ethernet cable
<ubuntu__> to a cable modem
<ubuntu__> wireless does not work on the live cd
<alpha7> usb
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: in the konsole do sudo dhclient then see if cat /etc/resolv.conf has changed
<DaSkreech> alpha7: Does the scanner turn up in sudo lsusb ?
<alpha7> wait so i have to type sudo lsusb?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech>   /proc/net/dev: No such file or directory
<alpha7> DaSkreech http://paste.ubuntu.com/120798/
<DaSkreech> alpha7: you don't HAVE to but it would be helpful
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Of course
<DaSkreech> can you browse in firefox on the live cd ?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120799/
<compilerwriter> DaSkreech now it is complaining about missing KDE Headers
<compilerwriter> where might I find them
<alpha7> DaSkreech so what now?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech yes, that|s how im accessing the pastebin
<alpha7> its a a 1.1 root hub
<jordan_> is there a way to "fool" ubuntu using a different driver then your printer you own?
<alpha7> I really need to scan this document off to someone
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: kde3 correct ?
<alpha7> i 've try all scanners programs and its giving error
<DaSkreech> !scanner | alpha7
<ubottu> alpha7: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<alpha7> device busy or someone bs
<DaSkreech> ubottu:
<compilerwriter> DaSkreech probably I am using KDE 4 at moment though.  Perhaps I need to reinstall the headers for KDE 3
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Of course :-) I forgot what does cat /etc/resolv.conf say from the Live CD? Does it have a line with a ip address ?
<DaSkreech> !info kdelibs4-dev
<ubottu> kdelibs4-dev (source: kdelibs): development files for the KDE core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 1371 kB, installed size 7656 kB
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: ^^^
<compilerwriter> Thanks DaSkreech
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech> two lines callec nameserver and each having a distinct ip nu,mber
<ubuntu__> starting with 62.42
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: copy those to your chroot /etc
<DaSkreech> you can just nano /etc/resolv.conf in the chroot
<DaSkreech> blessedbeef!
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> done
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: try the sudo apt-get update now
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> running
<DaSkreech> then install kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu__> first line still says  sudo unable to resolve host ubuntu
<ubuntu__> and now it|s stuck at 99 per cent
<DaSkreech> ok run the update again when done
<DaSkreech> just to be sure
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech its stuck here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120801/
<DaSkreech> ctrl+c
<DaSkreech> then run it again
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech could not connect errors
<ubuntu__> i ran it again. first line> unable to resolve host ubuntu
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> can you ping google.com ?
<compilerwriter> Well DaSkreech I have gotten as far as being told to start make.  Now I am getting all sorts of compiler warnings but so far no aborts.
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech zes
<ubuntu__> yes
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: but can't ping security.ubuntu.com ?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120802/
<ubuntu__> dunno, who do i cancel running ping_
<ubuntu__> ?
<DaSkreech> ctrl+c
<ubuntu__> no, no ping
<DaSkreech> urk
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech maybe server down
<DaSkreech> well that might explain a lot
<DaSkreech> maybe
<ubuntu__> but i tried it before
<DaSkreech> try ping a differnt region
<DaSkreech> can you ping ubuntu.com ?
<ubuntu__> from konosle and it was not THAT problem. but it said that it did not install any new packages nor did it reinstall. so all was up to date
<ubuntu__> ubuntu.com pings back
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: or it couldn't see the server and didn't download anything
<ubuntu__> but it had not said unable to find it, like now
<DaSkreech> can you ping archive.ubuntu.com ?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech   and after entering sudo apt.get install kubuntu-desktop it showed all the packages to be installed  liker okular and konqueror but said it wont install. and last line  E broken packages
<ubuntu__> zes
<ubuntu__> yes
<ubuntu__> i can ping archivr.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> ok I'm trying to get back to that to find out what is broken
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: but not security? hmm lets take that out
<DaSkreech> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu__> tough it sazs 64 bytes from prat.cannonical.com  and not archive.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> put a # in front of lines that have security.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> save and then sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu__> in front of all the three?
<draik_> DaSkreech: I have finished clearing up some space on a 500GB external. That should suffice the space for /home and /etc per your earlier request.
<DaSkreech> any line that says security.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> draik_: backup
<draik_> Any particular manner?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120807/
<draik_> cp ~ /media/500GB ?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech  all this is not the kernel, is it? because at startup it offers me also to boot from the previous kernel. this would not change a thing would it?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Shouldn't
<ubuntu__> damn
<DaSkreech> draik_: cp -Ra
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: install kubuntu-desktop
<draik_> DaSkreech: What about the apps I have installed?
<DaSkreech> draik_: you did any custom installs ?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech does not work. i told ypu
<DaSkreech> ok pastebin that
<draik_> DaSkreech: Frostwire and virtualbox, IIRC
<draik_> Uplink, too
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120809/
<DaSkreech> draik_: those aren't really custom
<draik_> Sorry, don't know what you mean by custom then, DaSkreech
<ubuntu__> that was also the erro i got before on console without live cd
<asobi> anyway for amarok to calculate total length of collection without having to insert collection into playlist?
<draik_> DaSkreech: Do I have to be root for the cp?
<DaSkreech> draik_: only if you restricted /media/500GB to root only
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: good
<ubuntu__> good?
<draik_> DaSkreech: I'm on the LiveCD
<ubuntu__> i  cant use my computer anymore and i cant recover it be reinstalling kde and thats good???
<DaSkreech> draik_: actually wih -a it makes no difference
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: good that I'm sure this is exactly what you were seein
<ubuntu__> im near breakdown here
<ubuntu__> ah
<DaSkreech>  what happens when you do suo apt-get install ark ?
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech unable to resolve host ubuntu
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech and also E broken Packages
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> you seem to have a network issue
<ubuntu__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120811/
<ubuntu__> but i can connect to irc here on live cd and surf with firefox
<DaSkreech> That's the live cd not your install
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> and what can i do?
<ubuntu__> but i can ping many sites
<DaSkreech> i know
<DaSkreech> trying to figure it out
<ubuntu__> i can even do lynx google.com  on the installed system
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> thank you, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> can you sudo apt-get install yakuake on the live cd ?
<draik_> DaSkreech: I got a few Input/output errors from cp.
<draik_> DaSkreech: cannot acces, cannot stat
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120813/
<DaSkreech> draik_: ok
<ubuntu__> but it does not say that host cannot be resolved
<ubuntu__> mazbe some authentication issue?
<ubuntu__> maybe
<ubuntu__> here it only says package not found
<DaSkreech> try irssi
<DaSkreech> oh right
<ubuntu__> downloading
<DaSkreech> do sudo apt-get update first :-)
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> soooooo
<ubuntu__> downloaded and installed irssi
<DaSkreech> something is issuing with the install?
<ubuntu__> also i had to install xchat before
<DaSkreech> ok try that from the chroot
<ubuntu__> issuing?
<ubuntu__> whcih xchat or irssi?
<DaSkreech> irssi
<draik_> DaSkreech: Is that ok? What should I do to make sure the copy is successful without issues?
<ubuntu__> irsii downloading
<DaSkreech> serious?
<ubuntu__> but an error
<ubuntu__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120816/
<DaSkreech> draik_: at the end du -sh the copy and the original
<greger> hi, installed kubuntu and tried to upgrade, bad things happend, apt-errors, what do i do now
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech and still the unable to resolve host ubuntu message
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: thats what I mean abou issuing
<ubuntu__> on the installed kubuntu, none on live cd konsole
<ubuntu__> on installed it issued it and said it cannot write log as soemthing is not mounted. but it appears to have installed itssi
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<draik_> DaSkreech: Input/output errors when I try to du -sh the original
<DaSkreech> draik_: >_<
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120817/
<DaSkreech> ok do a fsck on the drive
<draik_> The original drive is at /mnt
<ubuntu__> i suppose that was fro draik
<draik_> DaSkreech: sudo fsck /mnt         is that right?
<draik_> DaSkreech: sudo fsck /dev/sda1  ----------- fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1
<DaSkreech> draik_: /dev
<DaSkreech> draik_: Woah
<DaSkreech> the filesystem has a discrepancy
<draik_> It's also ext3 if that matters
<DaSkreech> fsck.ext3 then
<draik_> OK
<draik_> Same
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: ok I have no idea why you are getting that ubuntu ca't resolve error
<DaSkreech> draik_: Yeah the filesystem expects to be a certain size and it's not reporting that
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech and that includes that theres no way to get the system back up?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: I don't know yet I can't figure out what's wrong
<ubuntu__> ok
<DaSkreech> so sudo apt-get install irssi works but sudo apt-get install kwrite doesn't work ?
<ubuntu__> i ll trz kwrite
<ubuntu__> as you say it
<ubuntu__> unmet dependencies
<ubuntu__> and broken packages
<ubuntu__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120818/
<DaSkreech> can you install kdebase-runtime ?
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> same error
<DaSkreech> unmet dependinces?
<ubuntu__> yes
<ubuntu__> and broken packages
<ubuntu__> and unable to resolve host
<compilerwriter> Well DaSkreech I somehow clobbered my existing installation.  Hopefully I can simply uninstall and reinstall the package and get back on track.
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech    kdebase-runtime: Depends: kde-icons-oxygen (>= 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1) but it is not going to be installed
<DaSkreech> :-)
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech but seems i can install these icons
<DaSkreech> can you install kdebase-runtime after that?
<ubuntu__> 0 upgraded, 1 newlz installed  2 to remove
<ubuntu__> ok, ill proceed then and see if i can
<ubuntu__> yes
<ubuntu__> 19 mb
<ubuntu__> though still issuing host resolution problem
<ubuntu__> and no logfiel writing possible as to something not being mounted
<ubuntu__> /dev/pts
<DaSkreech> yeah I know the log file
<draik_> DaSkreech: I thought of something...
<DaSkreech> you have no /dev so it can't write
<ubuntu__> so nothing to worry about?
<DaSkreech> thats fine
<ubuntu__> ok
<draik_> the 500GB still has space for the backup if I revert back to the way it was
<ubuntu__> its installed now
<DaSkreech> it will go away on reboot
<DaSkreech> ok
<ubuntu__> now install kde-desktop?
<DaSkreech> try ark
<ubuntu__> works
<DaSkreech> try kubuntu-desktop
<draik_> DaSkreech: What if I put the space of 350GB back onto the 500GB, format the 1TB, then copy over the contents from /home and /etc from the partition?
<ubuntu__> ldconfi deferred processing now taking place is no error?
<ubuntu__> its the last it says
<DaSkreech> draik_: maybe I'm not ruling out the drive dying
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech ok, says unmet dep. phonon=backend=xine  i will try installing it first
<DaSkreech> ok try something smaller try kdebase-plasma
<DaSkreech> right
<DaSkreech> ok
<ubuntu__> palsma depends on many others
<ubuntu__> kdebase-runtime for example
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> go lower
<ubuntu__> tried kdebase-runtime  and it tells me again kde-icons-oxzgen needed
<ubuntu__> but i just installed them
<ubuntu__> installing again says 0 of 13 MB must be dowloaded
<DaSkreech> ooook
<ubuntu__> im walking in circles
<ubuntu__> hum
<ubuntu__> but now kdebase-runtime worked
<ubuntu__> what now?
<draik_> I have no problem returning the drive and getting a new one
<ubuntu__> ay, my head is aching. 2 26 am here  ...
<DaSkreech> try konqueror
<draik_> From the sound/look of things, I would agree with you DaSkreech. It may be dying even though it's 2 weeks old to the day.
<DaSkreech> draik_: return it under warranty
<draik_> DaSkreech: I also know that new =/= perfect.
<draik_> Once this backup is done, I'm going to format the HDD and then return it
<ubuntu__> for each package there are many unmet dependencies also for konqueror
<ubuntu__> im losing overview
<ubuntu__> and the kde-icons-oxygen i have installed now three times
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Something is seriously wrong
<DaSkreech> run irssi
<DaSkreech> see if it's installed
<DaSkreech> irssi -c irc.frenode.net
<ubuntu__> ok, managed to get to install some packages, one of them three times, one twice - xine
<ubuntu__> now i got konqueror to be installed
<DaSkreech> oook
<ubuntu__> kdebase-data kdebase=bin, and kdebase-runtime too
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: are they in /var/cache/apt/archives try ls /var/cache/apt/archives/k*
<ubuntu__> yes
<m_tadeu> hi all....can anyone confirm if gmail is down?
<DaSkreech> ok try sudo apt-get install --download-only kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120820/
<ubuntu__> does not work
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120821/
<ubuntu__> i alreadz installed phonon backend xine twice now
<ubuntu__> i try thir time
<ubuntu__> third
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/120824/
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Do you know how to use irssi ?
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> what is it?
<ubuntu__> am pretty noob
<DaSkreech> it's a irc client
<DaSkreech>  in your chroot type irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<shelby> I installed Kubuntu 8.10 and on restart I get GRUB Loading Stage 1.5 Error 2, then it freezes. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: when it connects try typing /join #kubuntu
<ubuntu__> i should use irssii
<ubuntu__> ?
<DaSkreech> Try it
<DaSkreech> irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<DaSkreech> then /join #kubuntu
<shelby> Can anyone help me?
<Steely> very quick question ... i tried upgrading the 8.10 release to 4.2 a couple weeks ago using the ppa version and ran into several problems with dependencies such as plasma3, has all this been sorted out since ?
<ubuntu__> how do i exit. i had already tried opening it without server option
<ubuntu__> ctrl c doesnt work
<m_tadeu> Steely: if your talking about some plasmoids, nop
<DaSkreech> Steely: I guess
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: /quit
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: or just type /server irc.freenode.net
<Steely> it was more than plasmoids, i ended up with at least a desktop but without title bars and keyboard no longer worked
<m_tadeu> Steely: all the rest is working just fine ;)
<root> am in
<m_tadeu> I'm using it for some weeks now
<ubuntu__> root is me
<DaSkreech> root: ok
<Guest34716> so i have netowork here
<Steely> thank you m_tadeu , so just remove plasmoids before that upgrade and all should be fine, btw alpha 4 is looking very promising
<Guest34716> mz name was changed
<Guest34716> i used to be root
<DaSkreech> You shouldn't IRC as root
<DaSkreech> it forced a name change
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Ok when you don't use the Live Cd can you get toa text interface in kubuntu ?
<Guest34716> konsole yes
<Guest34716> nano
<shelby> Can anyone help with the GRUB boot problem?
<Guest34716> i think
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> !grub | shelby
<ubottu> shelby: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest34716> i used it from here the nano thing u told me
<DaSkreech> Guest34716: Can you reboot without the livee cd and login there
<Guest52140> ubottu: you typically gotta install windows first then anything else
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> then do irssi -c irc.freenode.net and come here ?
<radist> русские есть?
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest34716> ok
<ubuntu__> i will try
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: ok
<Guest34716> &quit
<andy> hi
<andy> am back
<andy> i was ubuntu__, root and soem guest before
<andy> now without live cd and with my correct keyboard
<andy> :-)
<DaSkreech> andy: Yay
<DaSkreech> Does sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop still give that crazy error?
<andy> unluckily i cannot open another window here in order to do all the sudo stuff
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> you can
<andy> how?
<DaSkreech> listen to me first
<andy> ok
<DaSkreech> Linux has multiple terminals
<DaSkreech> you are on terminal one
<DaSkreech> The gui is normally at terminal 7
<andy> ah, ok
<andy> and how to change between em?
<DaSkreech> you can switch between them with alt+ctrl+Fn
<DaSkreech> Fo terminal one is alt+ctrl+F1
<DaSkreech> Terminal 2 is alt+ctrl+F2
<andy> ok
<DaSkreech> Go to terminal 2 and come back here
<andy> now I'm on one
<andy> ok
<andy> back
<DaSkreech> ok login to terminal 2 and you can do sudo stuff
<DaSkreech> does install kubuntu-desktop still say all that stuff ?
<andy> yes
<andy> broken packages
<DaSkreech> ok
<andy> unmet dependencies
<andy> only all in German now
<DaSkreech> can you install the phonon-xine twice still?
<andy> 'ill see
<draik_> What is that package, DaSkreech? I was about to install phonon-xine but it would have removed quite a few of the apps that I use constantly; one of which would have been Yakuake.
<andy> i can run it once. it says nothing downloaded. if i run it a second time right after it it says
<andy> i should use apt.get autoremove
<DaSkreech> ok do that
<andy> cannot scroll up
<andy> ok, autoremoving 13 MB
<andy> done
<andy> ctrl alt f7 does n ot work
<DaSkreech> andy: shift+PgUp to scroll up
<DaSkreech> andy: I Know it's broken
<andy> DaSkreech  shift PgUp doesn't work here
<andy> well, maybe i won't need it
<DaSkreech> andy: In terminal 2
<andy> i tried in t2
<andy> notthin
<DaSkreech> Strange
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> so you can't install phonon-xine thign again ?
<andy> is already latest version it states
<DaSkreech> \o/
<DaSkreech> progress
<andy> i wanna commit suicide
<DaSkreech> yeah this is annoying
<DaSkreech> I don't even know why it's happening
<DaSkreech> ok so you can install konqueror?
<andy> it's past three am and gotta get up at 6:30
<andy> I'll try
<DaSkreech> andy: I know that's why I got you to reboot to stop that reinstall thing
<MidnightDevil> hi
<andy> depends on  libkonq5  depends on kdebase-runtime depends on the icons
<DaSkreech> ok install them all at one time
<andy> why can't it autmatically install all of it dependencies.
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install icons kdebase-runtime libkonq5
<andy> ?
<andy> don't know if i know all of them
<DaSkreech> andy: It should I don't know what's breaking it
<DaSkreech> andy: you can use tab to autocomplete
<DaSkreech> so apt-get ins<tab> kdebase-<tab>
<DaSkreech> you can install multiple things at one time as well
<DaSkreech> so install all of them in one go
<andy> I think i found the error!!!
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Whats it?
<andy> and it explains why i had to install several times the same
<DaSkreech> What is it?
<andy> phonon-backend-xine collides with kde-icons-oxygen but Oubuntu 1*intrepid1 shall be installed
<andy> sorry, cannot copy so I had to type and swtich between screens
<DaSkreech> yeah
<andy> but it appears that it needs both xine and icons
<DaSkreech> you can They collide ?
<andy> I know the theme or style was called oxygen
<DaSkreech> They collide ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<andy> and problem occured after xine upgrade
<DaSkreech> but they shouldn't collide
<draik_> DaSkreech: I couldn't transfer the contents to the 500GB as it was not listed by gparted. I am in XP now. PartitionMagic says it is 100% full. Linux Reader by DiskInternals shows it but not as 100% full.
<andy> it says they collide.
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> hmm
<andy> in German: following packages have unment dependencies: phonon and xine collide
<DaSkreech> When you install both they say its problem
<DaSkreech> ok
<andy> umnet*
<DaSkreech> hold on
<andy> i hold
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andy> done
<andy> 0 0 0 0
<DaSkreech> ok
<andy> ups
<andy> am i still here?
<DaSkreech> yes
<andy> it now says here in irssi Reloading Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<andy> i tried all ctrl alt F  until i got to f9
<andy> dunno what this is
<DaSkreech> Oh thats fine :-)
<andy> ah, ok
<andy> i was worried
<elizabeth> good nite 2 u all peopple
<andy> well, at least on sudo apt-get install i don't get the host resolution problem anymore
<DaSkreech> ok quick in terminal 2 type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<DaSkreech> elizabeth: Night
<andy> should i reenable the security.ubuntu.com?
<DaSkreech> andy: When stuff works
<andy> no such file or directory.  already running
<andy> thats what it says
<andy> hi elizabeth!
<DaSkreech> What?
<andy> yes
<DaSkreech> no such file ?
<andy> already running in new line
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<andy> no wait
<DaSkreech>  type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<andy> ay if only i could copy
<DaSkreech> you can install pastebinit
<andy> wait
<DaSkreech> then pastebinit command
<khalidmian> is wubi install of kubunturecommended or is it recoomended that one install it via grub also is there any difference?
<andy> Sarting K Display manager: kdm-start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/bin/kdm: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)
<andy> already running
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: Whichever you are comfortable with
<DaSkreech> andy: So something removed kde
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<andy> pastebinit command not found
<DaSkreech> if you try instal the phonon and the icons on the same line what does it say?
<khalidmian> DaSKREECH so it makes no difference whatsoever?
<khalidmian> just a matter of choice?
<andy> .../kdm stop Stopping K Dipslay manager: kdm not running (var/run/kdm.pid not found)
<DaSkreech> khalidmian: Yes
<DaSkreech> andy: Yeah it's not installed
<andy> khalidmian i'd recommend an installtion to separate partition instead of wubi for wubi can kill your vista if kubuntu hangs on startup or shutdown and you power off
<khalidmian> daskreech why do ppl preech grub install vs wubi?
<DaSkreech> More flexibilty in how much space it takes up
<DaSkreech> >slightly> faster
<andy> it says xine already latest version: not all can be installed. collide xine and phonon
<DaSkreech> xine and phonon ?
<DaSkreech> ???
<andy> wait
<andy> no
<andy> icons
<andy> sorry
<andy> my brain stops working
<andy> E: broken packages
<khalidmian> thankyo ufor all recommendation i have perviously tried grub and wubi and find wubi easier to deal with incase i have major issues with kubuntu wubi allows me to uninstall and reinstall it easily
<khalidmian> thanks kubuntu teammates
<DaSkreech> andy: ok
<DaSkreech> andy: sudo apt-get clean
<andy> done
<DaSkreech> apt-cache policy phonon-backend-xine
<andy> I had probs with wubi. Installation was really easy but so was real partition isntallation. And finally it did screw up my vista. dirty fs. i could fix it and then agian start the ntfs based ubuntu, but vista never recovered
<DaSkreech> just tell me installed version and suggested version
<andy> ok, done that
<andy> says it's installed
<andy> installed version 4:4.3.0
<DaSkreech> ok do the same for icons
<andy> -0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<andy> and recommended does not exist. it says candidate in German. maybe it's the same. it's the same version
<andy> now icons
<DaSkreech> Same I have
<andy> installed none candidate 4.1.4
<DaSkreech> andy: ok mine is 4.2.0
<andy> maybe a bug with 4.1.4
<DaSkreech> Which are you running KDE 4.1 ?
<DaSkreech> Or 4.2 ?
<andy> currently ?
<andy> none
<andy> :-(
<andy> 4.1.4
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> hmm
<andy> is what it used to be until yesterniter
<andy> yesternite
<DaSkreech> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> at the bottom add this
<DaSkreech> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<DaSkreech> save and then sudo apt-get update
<andy> ok, GPG Error some keys could not be checked
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> I'll fix that when stuf works
<andy> no_pubkey
<DaSkreech> install kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> same error?
<andy> after this operation 343MB of additional space will be occupied
<DaSkreech> ok
<andy> install non-authicable packages?
<DaSkreech> yes
<elizabeth> hello guys  again
<DaSkreech> yes
<andy> hi liz
<DaSkreech> hi elizabeth
<Walzmyn> If I installed googleearth manually from google's download (ie not the repo) how would I go about un-installing it?
<andy> DaSkreech ok, seems I gotta trust you
<andy> ;-)
<DaSkreech> :)
<andy> downloading
<DaSkreech> Walzmyn: I forget whats the intall of google earth?
<DaSkreech> .bin ?
<andy> ok, hope this will get the system back running
<andy> only that all my config will be gone :-(
<Walzmyn> DaSkreech, yes, but there appears to be no uninstall built in
<andy> 19% done
<NigelS> Walzmyn: there's a file called "uninstall" in the google earth installation directory
<DaSkreech> ^^^
<Walzmyn> NigelS, emm, where's the installation directory?
<andy> or will config still be found in /home?
<Luija> hello guys
<NigelS> Walzmyn: well, whereever you told it to go when you installed it by doing so manually
<Luija> i have a question
<Luija> i have a computer of 2000
<andy> I only know that this kde prob affected all users not only my user account
 * Walzmyn wishes he remembered where that was
<Luija> and i was thinking
<Luija> should i install in that pc
<Luija> xubuntu or kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> andy: oh thats bad
<NigelS> Walzmyn: in your home directory perhaps? in a dir called google earth?
<andy> DaSkreech: bad? why?
<Walzmyn> NigelS, whatever the default was. It was not in /home - i'll hunt for it
<Luija> no one knows???
<NigelS> Walzmyn: by default the install puts a link to the binary in your home dir, so check that out for the path
<andy> Luija: Try it.
<Luija> ...
<Luija> but by experience
<Luija> for a old computer
<Luija> of the 200
<NigelS> Walzmyn: if you're removing it because of the library error btw, just delete the library from the install dir and it'll run
<Luija> 2000
<Luija> i should install kubuntu or xubuntu?
<andy> Luija personally I still don't have that much experience. Only tried ubuntu and kubuntu, no xubuntu. but I think kubuntu should run there
<DaSkreech> andy: It broke for everyone
<elizabeth> i like to ask for help to a network expert in here, u c,i have installed Kubuntu Intrepid on my laptop(COMPAQ PRESARIO V3000 SERIES MODEL V3417LA) the thing is that Kubuntu DOES NOT recognize at all the wireless card wich by the way with windows works fine(BROADCOM 802.11 sp39912.exe "DRIVER"), there has been several nice guys in here that really did they best to help me configure the system so it recognize my wireless card
<Luija> i am expanding linux because one uncle tell me he wanted to test linux because she see my kubuntu in my laptop lol
<elizabeth> but everything so fas has failed, IS THERE SOMEONE HERE WILLING AND eperienxed enough that can help me PLEASE I BEG U HELP??????????????????
<NigelS> Walzmyn: in fact if you followed the default options then "ls -l ~/googleearth" should show where the dir is
<Walzmyn> thank you NigelS
<andy> DaSkreech actually we're just two ones using it. me and my flatmate. But that makes me think that maybe the configs that are saved in /home/username/.kde  should be unaffected
<andy> well, I'll see
<Walzmyn> NigelS, so this thing: /usr/lib32/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8: - you're saying delete that library?
<NigelS> Walzmyn: no, don't touch that
<NigelS> Walzmyn: the problem it had was with the library it has in its own dir, with that missing it falls back on the system library you just pasted which does work fine it seems
<andy> DaSkreech ok, now i have a blue screnn
<andy> configure mysql.server 5.0
<Walzmyn> NigelS, it says it's got a relocation error
<andy> i need a pw for it?
<DaSkreech> !broadcom | elizabeth
<andy> don't even know what it is
<ubottu> elizabeth: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<elizabeth> or does any of u guys knows abouta channel where
<Walzmyn> andy you can, but it's not nessacary
<DaSkreech> andy: You don't need a pw
<DaSkreech> blank works
<NigelS> Walzmyn: it gives an error in which state..after a fresh install or after something has been altered? for me GE would not run with version 5.0 until the libssl.so.0.9.8 in its actual install dir (not the system lib) is missing - after that GE ran fine, without errors
<andy> DaSkreech I think, Elizabeth's card waasn't even recognized by system and was not shown with normal list device cammnads
<trepan_> anyone know how to install libdirect in intrepid?  was trying to compile something and got "checking for libdirect... configure: error: *** libdirect 1.1.0 or newer is required.       "
<elizabeth> ANDY thats exactly what iam saying
<elizabeth> Kubuntu wont even notice the exisitence of the wireless card
<Walzmyn> NigelS, ok, sounds good. I will try that. I was going to uninstall/reinstall because the first time i didn't pay any attention to the options
<andy> DaSkreech it asked me now for the third time for the same new pw. i leave it blank it unpacks lotsa packages and returns to same blue screen. That normal?
<andy> DaSkreech: ok, it ended
<Walzmyn> andy yes
<andy> Walzmyn: ok, thx
<andy> now i try starx?
<andy> i better ask, before i screw it all up again
<andy> I should not be allowed to ever use a computer
<DaSkreech> elizabeth: it's not in lspci ?
<DaSkreech> andy: I think
<DaSkreech> andy: no
<elizabeth> no
<andy> DaSkreech: no, it's not. She showed it yesterday
<DaSkreech> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<elizabeth> like i said Kubuntu didnt even notice the phisicall existence of it
<andy> DaSkreech too late. already did startx. seems to work
<andy> I love you DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> andy: alt+ctrl+F2 and ctrl+c
<DaSkreech> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<elizabeth> so what that command for DaSk???
<DaSkreech> elizabeth: Something is wrong then you need a kernel module for it
<DaSkreech> elizabeth: Read the link ubottu gave you
<elizabeth> oppsss
<andy> DaSkreech: from where ctrl alt f2  or f7 ?
<andy> ah
<andy> sorry
<DaSkreech> andy: F2
<andy> xinit unexpected signal
<elizabeth> how do i get that kernel modul?
<DaSkreech> elizabeth: Read the link ubottu gave you
<elizabeth> the link  u gave me stands for lspci and it goes frome there but i dont even get the reconition of my wireless card
<Walzmyn> NigelS, thanyouverymuch. That solved the not running problem
<andy> DaSkreech: I'm in KDE!!! :-)
<DaSkreech> andy: cool
<DaSkreech> night
<andy> DaSkreech trying to migrate ressource. Success
<user1_> ?
<Walzmyn> congrats, andy
<andy> DaSkreech: Than you very much!!!
<Riesh> andy: go to bed :-)
<andy> DaSkreech Thanks
<andy> :-)
<bazhang> !yay | andy
<ubottu> andy: Glad you made it! :-)
<andy> I owe you one
<NigelS> Walzmyn: np, now you can see atlantis ;)
<andy> i really hope you're somewhere in US or elsewhere where it's not that late!
<DaSkreech> andy: It's 22:05
<andy> the only thing not present is the internet connection show thing but maybe after reboot. if not, it's a task for another day.
<DaSkreech> andy: night
<andy> DaSkreech: 04:05 am
<andy> DaSkreech Thanks again. good nite
<andy> bye room!
<Walzmyn> NigelS, really?
<Walzmyn> now that i've got googleearth running, i've got a bunch of places (like in menues) where text is crunched over itself, is that a linux/kde error or a googleearth error?
<DaSkreech> !purekde | Luija
<ubottu> Luija: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<NigelS> Walzmyn: with tongue firmly in cheek -- http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=31.480209,-24.120483&spn=2.988616,5.026245&t=h&z=8
<NigelS> Walzmyn: programs run with wine tend not to look very nice unfortunately and google earth isn't native to linux
<bazhang> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Walzmyn> NigelS, this thing is running in wine?
<DaSkreech> yeah
<Walzmyn> The repo version wouldn't work, s'why I downloaded the manual version
<cyrisent> hola !
<NigelS> Walzmyn: actually it's not
<NigelS> Walzmyn: I hadn't used it for so long until this version that I never noticed that they ported it
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Walzmyn> ah ha
<cyrisent> hi !
<uzlinux> !hi
<NigelS> Walzmyn: when i saw the same corruption that you see I thought it was just running badly - but now I don't know why the text overlaps
<uzlinux> hmm
<Luija> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Luija> nice, thx ubottu lol
<Walzmyn> I blame the marcians - they're made 'cause googles showing pics of their planet
<draik_> DaSkreech: backup of /home and /etc is finally done. Did it within XP using Linux Reader.
<draik_> DaSkreech: How do I get the list of packages that are currently installed
<draik_> DaSkreech: What do you suggest now?
<DaSkreech> umm hold on
<draik_> Sure
<DaSkreech> draik_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/backup-installed-packages-on-ubuntu.html
<wayne__> I'm lost!!!
<DaSkreech> wayne__: You are on the internet
<draik_> DaSkreech: Awesome. That should definitely work
<wayne__> I know that much...using "Konversation" and thought it was another app that I have but can't seem to find now...
<wayne__> Using Kubuntu operating system and am a newbie...
<DaSkreech> Welcome to Linux and Kubuntu
<wayne__> Trying to find the app that was sort of like Instant messenger in style, and had my friends info in it...can't seem to find it now...
<DaSkreech> Kopete
<DaSkreech> wayne__: press alt+f2 then type in instant messenger
<wayne__> I love that name:  [BAB]Sugar_Fanta
<wildbat> i wish Kopete have pc-pc audio soon >.<
<DaSkreech> It will list the instant messengers you have installed
<wayne__> Thanks!!! That was it...
<draik_> DaSkreech: format the drive and then move /home and /etc back to the new install of Ibex?
<DaSkreech> DarkriftX: Yeah
<wayne__> Say, when I right click on my friends icon and look at the list, email is "deselected", how do I activate that?
<draik_> DaSkreech:  I suppose that was for me ;)
<DaSkreech> wayne__: Install kmail
<wayne__> sorry to be so dense, but "how I doo dat?"
<DaSkreech> open a konsole and sudo apt-get install kmail
<wayne__> And if I install it, will it affect my installation of "Evolution" for my email?
<Azzco> wayne__, you can slo use Adept, with Alt+F2, adept. That will bring up a graphical packa manager or a installer (there's two options).
<Azzco> also*, sorry bout that typo.
<wayne__> When I tried to use Adept I got:
<wayne__> Could not obtain a write lock on the cache, falling back to read-only mode. You won't be able to install, remove or upgrade packages. However, you can still search in the package database and browse packages.
<wayne__> You apparently do not have sufficient permissions to install or remove programs. You may need to run this program as user root (or through kdesudo) to gain write access.
<wayne__> How did I loose and how do I get back the "permission" to use my computer?
<Azzco> wayne__, you probably have apt-get running in a terminal, you can only have one package manager application running with full permissions, at a time.
<wayne__> All I have running right now is Firefox, Kopete, and Kubuntu Knoversation...
<draik_> DaSkreech: Thanks for all the help you've given me. I'm about to go through the install right now.
<Azzco> wayne__, it should ask for your root password. =s
<wayne__> it did...but after I input my password I got the above text.
<DaSkreech> wayne__: use kdesudo adept
<DaSkreech> draik_: ok
<wayne__> I did the terminal and "sudo" thingy...then went to Kopete and it is the same...
<InfernoLinux> I have kubuntu 8.10 kde4 on my laptop. its been working fine but i ran out of disk space so i went into windows and shrank the win partition, i did not modify the etx3 partition or the swap. now Xserver wont start what do i do
<Azzco> InfernoLinux. If you have the home folder in your root partition, you can use a terminal to delete a few files in your home that you won't miss, and reboot (holding your thumb of course).
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: Run sudo apt-get clean
<InfernoLinux> grab failed, preinit returned null for mac mouse button emulation, config/hal newinputdevicerequest failed, grab failed, preinit for apple computer apple internal keyboard /trackpad, newinputdevicerequest failed,   waiting for xserver to shutdown
<InfernoLinux> Thanks, I deleted 3gb of extracted files from the desktop and now itll run
<InfernoLinux> much appriciated
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: Run sudo apt-get clean
<InfernoLinux> still? why
<DaSkreech> It gets rid of stuff that you likely won't need for years
<DaSkreech> autoclean gets rid of stuff it knows you won't need
<InfernoLinux> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> First thing I do when I start running out of space
<InfernoLinux> another thing, When you type to me its red, is that just because you type myname: messege  or is it something else
<DaSkreech> just cause I type your name
<DaSkreech> Inferno
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinu
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux
<DaSkreech> See ?
<InfernoLinux> DaSkreech: works?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<InfernoLinux> DaSkreech: cool
<DaSkreech> Makes it easy to see people who talk to you
<InfernoLinux> DaSkreech: any idea why my laptop wifi connection is really iffy. sometimes it connects sometimes it doesn't. always connects on win though
<Admiral_Chicago> might be a driver issue...depends on the version of kubuntu, the device etc.
<Joelito> Hi...where can I talk about QT development on freenode?
<InfernoLinux> hmmm. I have tried a bunch of drivers, currently have the most recent aetheros driver, still does it
<InfernoLinux> macbook pro v3. kubuntu 8.10 kde4
<DaSkreech> #qt
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: Wifi support is spotty on Linux
<Admiral_Chicago> InfernoLinux: I have no idea about Mac products at all....have you checked the docs?
<DaSkreech> Hardware manufacturers don't support it
<DaSkreech> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<r3db0x> i get this error when trying to play movies with mplayer...ao pulse failed to connect to server: connection refused.  anyone know what is causing it?
<DaSkreech> !apple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple
<DaSkreech> :-p
<InfernoLinux> yea... for the older versions of kubuntu you had to manually compile the madwifi drivers to get it to work but 8.10 it worked out of box, and the updates to the drivers help it work more but its still not all the time
<InfernoLinux> a reboot usually fixes it but thats really inefficient if im running on batter
<DaSkreech> Well Wifi is inefficent for battery
<InfernoLinux> yes, but nessessary.    It sees the wifi and will begin to configure, then inserts thumb in butt
<InfernoLinux> sudo apt-get install clean wont find "clean"
<InfernoLinux> i found cruft remover in synaptic but it only removed my old deb packages
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: not install
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get clean
<InfernoLinux> i did that. no echo, i must have it already... do i just run sudo clean then?
<DaSkreech> It's not a application
<DaSkreech> It's a function of apt
<DaSkreech> When you apt-get install somehing it downloads the installer
<DaSkreech> That sits on your computer
<InfernoLinux> DaSkreech: so its done? once type "sudo apt-get clean"
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get clean gets rid of that stuff
<DaSkreech> yes
<InfernoLinux> ok I see
<DaSkreech> see how much more space you have
<InfernoLinux> I have a little bit.... I obviously should just upgrade the drive in this laptop
<InfernoLinux> my simulation data takes up a buttload of space
<DaSkreech> :)
<InfernoLinux> how do i remove an entire directory with multiple files and folders in terminal
<genii> rm -rf
<genii> Use cautiously
<InfernoLinux> genii thanks
<genii> InfernoLinux: welcome
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: Very cautiously
 * genii hands DaSkreech a coffee
<DaSkreech> Really going to need tha tonight
<DaSkreech> It's been a long day
<genii> Yup
<InfernoLinux> *hands DaSkreech a Turkish Royal
<DaSkreech> Really going to need that tonight
<DaSkreech> It's been a long day
<InfernoLinux> haha yep i just had one myslef
<InfernoLinux> what would make firefox not maximize a video.  have most current (180) nvidia drivers
<DaSkreech> Flash?
<InfernoLinux> yea
<InfernoLinux> and or quicktime
<DaSkreech> Wht are you using to play quicktime
<InfernoLinux> sorry, quictime isnt an issue anymore, i got the mplayer plugin
<InfernoLinux> DaSkreech flash works fine but stops when i fullscreen
<DaSkreech> All sites?
<InfernoLinux> seems to be... hulu and techzilla both do it
<wildbat> ls
<wildbat> oops soory
<yaa_> PANIKA//moldavia podnala ceni na ukrop!
<DaSkreech> hi yaa_
<yaa_> hi)
<DaSkreech> How is iptables ?
<yaa_> still not read((
<DaSkreech> :-(
<yaa_> interesting stuff
<DaSkreech> it is
<yaa_> tell me please where does ubuntu keep iptable rules?
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> Not sure hold on
<DaSkreech> maybe /etc/iproute2 ?
<DaSkreech> It's in the kernel so a lot of it is internal
<dtchen> yaa_: depends which frontend you're using
<yaa_> and what about /etc/iptables.up?
<yaa_> what is frontend
<yaa_> iptables.up.rules
<dtchen> yaa_: "frontend" -> ufw, shorewall, etc.
<yaa_> аа
<yaa_> ш пще
<yaa_>  i got
<dtchen> most iptables rulesets are stored somewhere using iptables-save(8)
<yaa_> and if i do not use shorewall or something
<InfernoLinux> I am trying to install an app. I have the 32 and 64 versions. they came as .rpm i used alien to convert the 32bit ones to .deb but when i try to convert the 64bit ones they make a bunch of directories. do i need to be converting them on a 64bit machine? or is this normal
<yaa_> and where are they stored?
<yaa_> the iptables rules?
<dtchen> e.g., ufw uses /etc/ufw/*.rules and /etc/ufw/applications.d/
<DaSkreech> oooh cool
<DaSkreech> yeah /etc/ufw looks like it
<yaa_> is ufw a utility for managing iptables or what?
<dtchen> yaa_: yes
<InfernoLinux> DaSkreech you have any ideas?
<yaa_> dtchen thank you)
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: Not really
<InfernoLinux> DaSkreech thanks anywho... ill just try it on the 64bit... i just didnt want to have to move all the files if i didnt have to
<DaSkreech> For flash?
<yaa_> does ufw allow manage routing or it is just firewall?
<chronic> how can i adjust contrast in kde4?
<InfernoLinux> DrSkreech no this is for autodesk maya 2008
<InfernoLinux> trying to install it on my i7
<chronic> can fglrx be installed on 9.04?
<yaa_> majores
<yaa_> majory wy
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: Is this space or the full screen thing?
<yaa_> poidu buterki treskat((
<InfernoLinux> DaSkreech neither i fixed the space issue on my laptop, the fullscreen this is still unresolved, im a 3d vfx artist so i need to get maya on this system
<DaSkreech> Oh I misssed that question
<InfernoLinux> DaSkreech yes im full of them tonight
<Daemonbuntu> is there a way to get KDE to recognize audio CDs?
<Daemonbuntu> I've tried telling it to look in all the obvious places
<InfernoLinux> DrSkreech yea dude just incase you are wondering you cant convert 64bit rpm applications to debian on a 32bit machine with alien
<InfernoLinux> DrSkreech unless theres some sort of option i missed
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: http://forums.cgsociety.org%2Farchive%2Findex.php%2Ft-9466.html
<DaSkreech> Oh ha ha
<DaSkreech> Maybenot
<InfernoLinux> lol thats the first website i check when i wakeup. right after my email
<DaSkreech> \o/
<DaSkreech> :)
<InfernoLinux> anyone know good cpu temp applications for linux? something comparable to speedfan or CoreTemp
<dr_Willis> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 121 kB, installed size 564 kB
<dr_Willis> then thers the dozens of tools that use the lm-sensors data and show it in a pretty gui
<InfernoLinux> you guys are fast haha
<dr_Willis> 'apt-cache search temperure' wolud proberly show you a lot of  possibilities also
<InfernoLinux> i looked in synaptic but i was asking if anyone had one they prefered because there are a bunch
<dr_Willis> this shows  one of the core differances in Ubuntu Vs Windows.. :) in windows you would have to google around and find some app, that yopu then go to their web site and download.. and Hopefilly not have to pay $20 for some not-ad-mal-ware-demo  utility
<dr_Willis> Depends on your needs for the most part.
<dr_Willis> I rarely worry about cpu temp any more
<InfernoLinux> yea... i want to do some testing on the clocking abilities of the i7  and on my other cpu i wanted to figure out how low i can keep my fans for what temp so i dont get the wind tunnel effect
<gords> hi all! how would i know if me sound card supports full duplex? i'm using ubuntu 8 hardy
<DaSkreech> gords: read the specs on the card?
<shadeslayer> dr_Willis: any idea how to install lm-sensors??
<shadeslayer> install lm-sensors??
<DaSkreech> apt-get install lm-sensors
<shadeslayer> hm ok
<shadeslayer> anybody updated kubuntu recently??
<shadeslayer> so many KDE updates
<DaSkreech> I haven't
<aman> #cakephp
<DaSkreech> but  apparently a decent number of people have had some issues
<jeijei> shadeslayer: I just updated to kde4 4.2.0
<DaSkreech> that's not really what he means :)
<jeijei> I had some dependency problems, but got solved. just dont reboot until all is fine :)
<DaSkreech> That's updating KDE not Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> jeijei: how are you liking it?
<shadeslayer> yeah,thats not what i meant
<jeijei> DaSkreech: true :)
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: really,so better not to upgrade
<shadeslayer> there are 28 upgrades there
<jeijei> however, I tried kubuntu alpha 2 recently but got even deeper trouble. I would wait for a while
<DaSkreech> well considering how many people use Kubuntu it's probably statistcally safe
<DaSkreech> Mostly people who have mixed repos got burned
<DaSkreech>  like don't have KDE 4.2 and Kubuntu backports on
<DaSkreech> that's likely to break sound
<shadeslayer> hehe someone was ranting how stable jaunty is few days ago
<DaSkreech> and don't have the wine repo the OO.o repo and the medibuntu repos with the updates
<InfernoLinux> Just finished installing maya2008 and went to run it got an error ::   bash: /usr/local/bin/maya: /bin/csh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> Might break your video card if you have custom drivers
<shadeslayer> :0
<DaSkreech> ha ha ha
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: which csh
<DaSkreech> Do you get a response to the command ?
<InfernoLinux> uhh wait what
<InfernoLinux> thats what happened when i typed "maya" in terminal
<InfernoLinux> how do i know which csh
<jeijei> InfernoLinux: He meant type "which csh" in terminal
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: in terminal just type which csh
<Guest85210> hej
<jeijei> hejja
<InfernoLinux> nothing comes up
<InfernoLinux> i think i might know whats wrong though, i dont think i installed the nvidia drivers on THIS comp
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: that's unlikey to be the issue
<DaSkreech> !info csh
<ubottu> csh (source: csh): Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070713-1 (intrepid), package size 239 kB, installed size 388 kB
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: install that ^^^
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: i couldnt get anything either with which csh
<shadeslayer> :P
<InfernoLinux> hmm.... weird... i have them installed m=but nvidia xserver says no
<shadeslayer> InfernoLinux: not activated maybe
<yaa_> unyloye govno
<yaa_> (
<InfernoLinux> just when you think you have things figured out something doesnt work and you realize how little you know
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: why is Ctrl+Shift+W mapped to the wallet service as well as closing tabs in terminal
<InfernoLinux> holy shiznit... maya works
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: yes it does
<shadeslayer> thats linux
<InfernoLinux> lol thanks i just need csh
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: Dumb move ?
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: I know
<shadeslayer> yeah
<DaSkreech> thats why I was laughing
<DaSkreech> Who uses csh ?
<DaSkreech> seriously
<InfernoLinux> apparently autodesk
<DaSkreech> not even tcsh ?
<InfernoLinux> haha
<InfernoLinux> i dunno man, im not even going to attempt to install houdini 9 tonight
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: well suppose i want to close a tab in konsole,i press the shortcut and whoa the wallet pops up
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: yeah open the kwalletmanager and change that global shortcut
<DaddyLonglegs> Icon's background in my system tray is not transparent. They are very ugly-looking, see http://imagebin.ca/view/ZGVD7Ub.html Can anybody please help me fix it?
<gords> anyone who has an experience using speak-freely, i need help here please. i'm having trouble on having a conference on a local network. i tried the sfreflect but only one user at a time can hear the incoming audio.
<shadeslayer> btw lm-sensors wont run
<DaSkreech> skype! :-)
<shadeslayer> alot of faliures after installation
<DaddyLonglegs> Can anybody please help me with the problem I just described above?
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> adept treid removing my Kubuntu desktop sysytem
<shadeslayer> *tried
<DaSkreech> DaddyLonglegs: #oxygen or #kde might help as well
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: :-)
<shadeslayer> its labeled an *upgrade*
<DaddyLonglegs> DaSkreech: I'm gonna try them as well. Thanks for hint.
<shadeslayer> should i
 * shadeslayer is tempted
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: Ha ha What package is causing that?
<DaSkreech> xine ?
<shadeslayer> no idea
<shadeslayer> i have xine btw
<DaSkreech> Yeah I figured
<shadeslayer> konsole doesnt show anything to remove though
<DaSkreech> Ok
<shadeslayer> konsole ftw!!!
<DaSkreech> ftmfw
<shadeslayer> something better coming along??
<DaSkreech> mind control
<shadeslayer> :O
<DaSkreech> Unfortunately most people's mind isn't stronger than the computer :(
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: true or false?? Adept is broke as of now
<DaSkreech> Adept is dead so it makes no diference
<dr_Willis> I always install and use synaptic or the console commands anyway
<shadeslayer> :) me too
<noren> hi all
<DaSkreech> I'm going to play with kpackagekit but I really don't like using any GUI stuff unless it has debtags
<shadeslayer> !hi | noren
<ubottu> noren: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> hi noren
<InfernoLinux>  why dont they just bundle synaptic dont they know adpet is aweful
<yaa_> tsdarov
<shadeslayer> InfernoLinux: not KDE enough i guess
<InfernoLinux> haha update synaptic with a pretty blue logo
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> i like SUSE's Yast though
<shadeslayer> it has everything worked out
<maco> how can i make kopete work with google talk?
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: any idea if they will give us a inbuilt fingerprint reader in jaunty??
<shadeslayer> maco: kopete
<shadeslayer> !gtalk
<ubottu> Google Talk (GTalk) is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone GTalk client for Linux, but supports connections from third-party clients such as !Pidgin and !Kopete | See http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html for more information
<DaSkreech> yaa_: Hmm ?
<maco> shadeslayer: i just asked that
<maco> shadeslayer: i said how do i make kopete work with google talk
<maco> bcause, well, it doesn't
<DaSkreech> InfernoLinux: It's Gtk
<maco> shadeslayer: anyway, no, libfprint is not installed by default in jaunty
<shadeslayer> Machtin: ok add an account
<DaSkreech> maco: go to the second tab and check all three checkboxes then change the server name to talk.google.com
<maco> and the version in the repo is a year old and doesn't work with many fingerprint readers
<shadeslayer> :(
<maco> DaSkreech: i dont want to allow unencrypted authentication
<DaSkreech> maco: check the checkboxes turns on encrypted auth
<maco> i did change the server name to talk.google.com and port 5223 and i set it to force encrypted auth
<DaSkreech>  Gtalk doesn't allow you to connect unless it's encrypted
<maco> the 2nd checkbox turns off encrypted auth
<DaSkreech> which is a crock since they auto log everythign hat comes across the wire and save it for all time
<dr_Willis> rot13 everything!
<dr_Willis> :)
<DaSkreech> no it allows plaintext auth which is then encrypted by the first checkbox
<maco> are you sure? my reading of it is that it means you *should* use SSL, but if it doesn't work, go ahead and skip it
<maco> as in, dont *force* ssl, just make it optional
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: what package updater are they using in Jaunty??
<maco> and i definitely would want to force it...for all connections, basically
<DaSkreech> kpackagekit
<shadeslayer> CLI??
<DaSkreech>  adept is dead as I said
<shadeslayer> yeah
<DaSkreech> K<----packagekit
<shadeslayer> ??
<DaSkreech> KDE
<DaSkreech> Not cli
<shadeslayer> so GUI??
<DaSkreech> Yes
<shadeslayer> hmm ill install it then
<pteague> anybody know what the difference is between the nvidia series? i.e. like the difference between a FX5200, a MX4000, & a 6200 ?
<dr_Willis> diffrent GPU processors mainly :)
<DaSkreech> FX premium MX cheap No prefix is standard
<shadeslayer> pteague: #hardware
<dr_Willis> and given the annoying complex naming scheme - thats about all one can say about it.
<dr_Willis> :)
<DaSkreech> so FX5200 is the premium of the 5--- series
 * dr_Willis has a 8800GTSXXX
<shadeslayer> :D i have the 8600 M GT
<DaSkreech>  MX4000 is the cheap version of 4---- series
<pteague> shadeslayer: ty for channel
<dr_Willis> I was going tio get a 8600 but at that time i got the card..  the 8600's were having issues under ubuntu/kuibuntu
<DaSkreech> 6200 is the standard beare for the 6--- series
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> :O really issues??
<dr_Willis> now i can get 2x the card for 1/2 the $$ :) but  this card has lasted me 2+ years now
<DaSkreech> It's ##hardware
<DaSkreech> I have a 9600
<pteague> & i have an 8600gts from evga for my desktop... just wondering what i should get for a cheap & more portable lan party box
<dr_Willis> I cant even  keep up with video cards these days
<dr_Willis> i always look for what the reviewers/magazaines call  the 'best value' for the $$
<dr_Willis> Its not worth splurging 2x the cost for 25% gain  in preformacne
<dr_Willis> when 6 mo later ya could get a new card with  2x the preformace for 75% the cost of what you saved :)
<maco> ok now how do i change the sort order on contacts in groups in kopete? and how do i rearrange the groups?
<DaSkreech> Drag and drop ?
<maco> the groups aren't draggable
<DaSkreech> ah right they are alphabetical
<maco> ok....how about sorting contacts by status?
<maco> is that an option in kopete?
<DaSkreech> Not that I see
<QContinueum> how do i tell what video hardware i have in my laptop?
<DaSkreech> sudo lshw -C Video
<DaSkreech> genii: coffee :)
<draik_> DaSkreech: Nothing short of perfection. Thank you so much for your help.
<DaSkreech> I didn't do it! It wasn't me!!
<dr_Willis> Busted!
<draik_> I am currently in the process of reinstalling all of my packages.
<draik_> Should be done in about 70 minutes
<draik_> After 5 failed installs (go figure) it installed everything and I'm running Kubuntu Intrepid Ibex
<draik_> !yakuake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake
<draik_> I noticed that yakuake was not something part of the repos. Did I miss something? I love yakuake.
<dr_Willis> I think its kde 3x only
<draik_> I had yakuake in KDE 4.1.4
<draik_> As a matter of fact, I have it here on this laptop
<draik_> Did something replace yakuake?
<DaSkreech> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<DaSkreech> It's KDE 4
<draik_> I guess my repos aren't quite up on par on the new install.
<DaSkreech> Konversation is KDE3 only
<draik_> No worries. I backed up /etc and /home
<draik_> I'm on konversation.
<QContinueum> ditto
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get update I guess then install yakuake
<draik_> I did a dselect update, then ran my upgrade. I hope to get it all back just the way I had it, sans the arctic
<draik_> I want to sigh in relief, but I don't want to jinx it.
<draik_> Speaking of, ETU just went from 62 minutes down to 46 :)
<draik_> Back to 61 :(
<DaSkreech> :-)
<draik_> 60 minutes...
<draik_> Well, I need some rest. Been at this for the past 18 hours straight (not to mention the past few days).
<draik_> DaSkreech: Thanks again for all your help and saving me pain-staking hours of troubleshooting.
<DaSkreech> sure
<Duesentrieb> is there a keyboard shortcutr for puppoing up krunner? can i make one?
<DaSkreech> GEt some sleep
<DaSkreech> I know I am
<DaSkreech> alt+f2
<draik_> Duesentrieb: ALT+F2
<Duesentrieb> draik_: ah, thanks. hm... can i customize that somehow?
 * draik_ is tired and braindead. I'm sure you can, just don't know at this time.
<Duesentrieb> looking at hotkey config now. thanks anyway.
<Duesentrieb> found it and added meta+x
<Duesentrieb> fun fact: german translation of "space" as in "spacebar" is, uh, wrong. "Weltraum" means "space" as in "outer space" :)
<DaSkreech> submit a translation
<draik_> Good $TIME_REF everyone. I'm going to bed. DaSkreech, I have all of the commands you have provided me written down in case this (n)ever happens again.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Smart
<draik_> Oh, before I forget. I found a command in my notes for backing up installed apps. Quite wonderful when I remembered that and the fact that I can SSH when I can get TTY1 on the desktop. :)
<draik_> Ok, I go now. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....
 * draik_ is away
<DaSkreech> :-)
<reenignEesreveR-> when i ssh with x forwarded and run kdesktop, the widnows that show up don't have any tops (windows decorators?) ... why is that?
<DaSkreech> reenignEesreveR-: You didn't run kwin
<reenignEesreveR-> great, thanx
<Kw4h> since yesterday a couple of of the kde packages upgrade to 2
<reenignEesreveR-> DaSkreech, could you please also tell me what should i run to display the taskbar at bottom?
<Kw4h> ah.
<Kw4h> the other packages upgraded today apparantly
<DaSkreech> reenignEesreveR-: Are you in KDE3?
<reenignEesreveR-> DaSkreech, I have both KDE3 as well as KDE4 installed but i'd like to use KDE3 (default is KDE3)
<DaSkreech> ok then run kicker
<reenignEesreveR-> so for instance, kdewin = kde3, kdewin4 = kde4
<reenignEesreveR-> fantastic!
<Kw4h> congrats on kde 4.2
<Kw4h> took some updates, but it finally runs :)
<gords> hi! help please. what command should i use to know if my sound card supports full duplex
<DaSkreech> gords: why do you need full duplex?
<gords> DaSkreech, i'm using a speak-freely  and i need to make both machine can speak at the same time
<DaSkreech> gords: Ah ok I'm not sure off hand of a way to check that
<DaSkreech> ##hardware and #phoronix might help
<DaSkreech> But they will be dead now
<gords> ok thanks
<fuzzy> guys need help, my adept manager cannot make updates it gives errors
<bazhang> fuzzy, what errors
<bazhang> fuzzy, please pastebin if more than a single line
<fuzzy> bazhang: min
<fuzzy> bazhang: k, here's the deal, some packgages were downloaded but after time it gived an error 404 not found... something like this: http://ge.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/phonon/phonon-backend-gstreamer_4.3.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_i386.deb: 404 Not Found
<bazhang> fuzzy, this is 8.10?
<fuzzy> bazhang: yes.
<bazhang> fuzzy, with 4.1 or 4.2
<fuzzy> bazhang:  wait a min, i will check it. i dont remember
<fuzzy> bazhang: with 4.1
<fuzzy> :)
<bazhang> fuzzy, could you pastebin sources.list ?
<fuzzy> bazhang: k
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list --> paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> fuzzy, not in PM
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com  (more eyes the better)
<fuzzy> bazhang: paste it here?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com <-----there
<fuzzy> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120927/
<altrortla> #windows
<bazhang> fuzzy, comment out the first line (the cd one) by putting a # in front of it, save then update
<bazhang> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<fuzzy> bazhang: #deb cdrom < like this?
<bazhang> fuzzy, yep; save then sudo apt-get update (and then whatever else you were trying to do) :)
<fuzzy> bazhang: ty
<bazhang> fuzzy, yw :)
<fuzzy> bazhang: everything has failed man
<bazhang> fuzzy, what error?
<fuzzy> bazhang: again a 404 error
<fuzzy> bazhang: what should i do?
<bazhang> fuzzy, just checking your sources.list hang on a second
<fuzzy> bazhang: k
<bazhang> fuzzy, edit non-free out of sources.list
<fuzzy> fuzzy: you mean to delete every "non-free" comments?
<gords> hi! is there a downloadable kubuntu server?
<gords> i downloaded kubuntu recently but it was a live cd version, what is the sign if it's a kubuntu server or a kubuntu live cd? thanks
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Add_Repositories_using_Synaptic_Package_Manager  fuzzy there is an example sources.list
<dr_Willis> theres  'server' editions.. there is no 'kubuntu server' since the server dont come with the X stuff/desktop
<dr_Willis> the live cd - is not the 'server' edition
<bazhang> fuzzy, not sure what the ge is for yours, and you can alter suitably if removing the non-free does not work
<gords> dr_Wills, even ubuntu server with gnome?
<dr_Willis> the server edititions do not come with X or the desktop
<bazhang> no gnome, cli only
<gords> ok, thanks
<gords> :D
<bazhang> you can add kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop though
<dr_Willis> If you want the GUI I say stick to the desktop installer cd or Alternave installer cd.
<bazhang> or just add !lamp to the desktop version
<gords> now about a downloadable desktop? kde preferably
<gidz> hi
<gords> how about a downloadable desktop? kde preferably*
<dr_Willis> gords,  what about it?
<dr_Willis> same as you install any other apps. :)
<dr_Willis> apt-get install  whatever-desktop
<bazhang> xubuntu-desktop , lxde, and so on
<caustin> Just got a Dell XPS 1530 today.  Jaunty alpha 4, 64bit, flawless install.  Everything works.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion please caustin
<gords> just want to write it into a cd, because everytime i installed a fresh ubuntu and install its gui it takes long to finish since i only had a slow internet. however when i apt-get source kubuntu-desktop i only get few package, maybe less than 10mb
<dr_Willis> !aptcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptcd
<dr_Willis> theres the apt-on-cd tools. i never use them
<caustin> bazhang: I was merely saying.  Not a discussion.
<dr_Willis> of if on a lan.  You could set up one machine to be an apt-cach server
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<bazhang> if you have a big hdd :)
<dr_Willis> does apt-on cd also save the files the packages would of downloaded? Like the mstfonts   whateverfont.exe files and the wireless firmware downloads?
<dr_Willis> or do those save to a standard splace that it also backups?
<santiago> Hi!
<santiago> I just install kde4.2
<santiago> and had a dependency problem...
<santiago> in the web page it says here I could get some help...
<santiago> any body could help me??
<santiago> nobody?
<nichola> I would help....... but you're talking double dutch to me lol sorry :)
<dr_Willis> Hmm
<dr_Willis> i recall having to manually remove   some conflicting package.. then  reran the kde4 install
<dr_Willis> there may be some other ways around the conflict.
<santiago> I installed it in another computer... reboot it, and had a terrible kde 4.2, without kwin or typing... so, I updated my computer, and the some message came...
<santiago> and now im afraid to reboot it...
<dr_Willis> learn to use the apt-get commands from the terminal.  pastebin the error messages perhaps so people in here can help
<santiago> like this?
<santiago> APT Error. Context:
<santiago>     Running dpkg,
<santiago>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --configure, -a ],
<fuzzy> bazhang: none of your solutions not worked :(
<bazhang> no kwin?
<santiago>     Sup-process returned error code 1,
<santiago>     Error processing kdebase-workspace-bin : problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar.
<fuzzy> bazhang: but i've fixed it xD
<bazhang> fuzzy, please paste the new sources.list
<bazhang> fuzzy, how
<dr_Willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fuzzy> bazhang: i have just switched from my country server to main server... :)
<dr_Willis> pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_Willis> :)
<bazhang> heh
<matti> which one version KDE is the lastest
<bazhang> I always like to | that to pastebinit
<santiago> I havent reboot it, so I have kde 4.1, with kwin... but Im almosty sure that I would loose kwin on reboot, just like it happent with my girlfriends notebook on 4.2 upgrade....
<santiago> how can I avoid it??
<dr_Willis> Install some other desktop untill you get kde4.2 going
<bazhang> santiago, yes I had that same issue
<yehui> 人不少  呵呵
<bazhang> !info kwin
<ubottu> kwin (source: kdebase-workspace): the KDE 4 window manager (KWin). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid3 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 304 kB
<bazhang> yehui, english here; #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<santiago> how can I you fix it??
<bazhang> santiago, I installed kwin
<santiago> you had no kwin after upgrade, nor could you type? and you fixed by installind kwin??
<dr_Willis> You can always go to the consoles and 'fix' things
<bazhang> santiago, I could type, just could not see it
<bazhang> santiago, so I launched the run command and got konsole
<bazhang> then sudo apt-get install kwin and logged out and back in, and fixed!
<fuzzy> guys i have another question... do someone knows where to find some THC-Hydra guide? on how to use it?
 * dr_Willis has no idea what THC-Hydra is
<dr_Willis> I might have a homepage :)
<fuzzy> dr_Willis: thc.org
<dr_Willis> homepage or their forums..  would be my guess. :)  or a wiki page.
<fuzzy> dr_Willis: on homepage no tutorial is written..
<fuzzy> dr_Willis: they have no forum and no wiki too...
<santiago> ok, thank's... I would try to fix it...
<fuzzy> dr_Willis: but people are using thc-hydra so someone MUST HAVE written a tutorial...
<dr_Willis> http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra/  has docs
<dr_Willis> its ussage looks rather straight forward to me. :)
<dr_Willis> not sure where ya get a password list, or user list from.. but i guess thats  Up to the end user to decide
<fer> hola
<fer> alguien me puede dar soporte en español
<fer> ?¿
 * dr_Willis notices a link on the hydra docs page that lead to a 'rather long readme file' (or so the page says)
<fuzzy> dr_Willis: lol, i feel so lame : )) heh, ty
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_Willis> theres web surfigh the pages. then theres 'reading' :)
<fer> gracias
<jarod_> hi
<jarod_> anybody got aproblem?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> how to add apps to panel in kde4.1
<dr_Willis> You mean launcher icons?
<jarod_> Right cilck on the bottom
<bazhang> dr_Willis, yep; every time I try to add a widget, I get the whole kmenu
<bazhang> ie want just firefox or konsole for example
<jarod_> remove the spares
<jarod_> what me to tell you how to install firefox by sudo
<bazhang> right click add a widget only offers those choices (app launcher is kmenu)
<Kbeville> hi room.... i am using xbmc media center and i need to see my mvoies and music on my windows home server/windows desktop computer can i be help
<jarod_> yes
<jarod_> have you got a music cd
<bazhang> not a big deal to scroll through the kmenu just wanted those icons to click on
<dr_Willis> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.2-0ubuntu0+intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 2339 kB, installed size 7152 kB
<jarod_> what about if she or him got no web cam
<Kbeville> hi room.... i am using xbmc media center and i need to see my movies and music on my windows home server/windows desktop computer can i be help
<dr_Willis> You could always set up a samba share..  and access them that way.. or perhaps try that UpNP stuff.
<shadeslayer> hmm when did Da_Skreech leaave??
<shadeslayer> i was gonna ask him something
<jarod_> Poor you
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> well he mentioned some conflicts of Kubuntu with my 8600M GT
<shadeslayer> any idea??
<jarod_> :)
<shadeslayer> hehe today adept tried to remove the Kubuntu Destop package from my HD
<bazhang> that is fine
<bazhang> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<jarod_> you better have another running programe
<jarod_> like windows xp home editon
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop wont remove your desktop
<shadeslayer> jarod_: Win Vista
<shadeslayer> really??
<jarod_> what do you mean?
<bazhang> only a metapackage
<bazhang> see above
<shadeslayer> so i should have removed it
<bazhang> re-install before upgrading to next version though
<bazhang> you still can :)
<shadeslayer> uh that was a normal upgrade
<shadeslayer> like daily updates
<bazhang> not that kind; version upgrades
<bazhang> ie hardy to intrepid
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> i mean like i started kubuntu and wham adept says 28 updates available
<bazhang> its okay to remove it; just reinstall when you want to change versions
<shadeslayer> nah ill leave it there
<bazhang> for example the !puregnome shows only two packages (not metapackages in this case)
<shadeslayer> what the heck,change of mind,ill remove it
<bazhang> remove them, and remove all of kubuntu practically
<bazhang> think of kubuntu-desktop in the reverse situation
<jarod_> your thinks of remove kubuntu well you better have a boot disk
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop metapackage ?
<shadeslayer> well ill let you know
<bazhang> dont need a boot disk for that
<jarod_> but
<shadeslayer> dont worry i have vista too so if something goes wrong ill let you guys know
<jarod_> i got linux
<bazhang> I've removed it plenty of times, and nary an issue. its only a metapackage
<jarod_> oh good
<bazhang> if you !puregnome , though..
<shadeslayer> jarod_: i thought that too
<shadeslayer> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<bazhang> you would have a system, just no gui
<shadeslayer> :)
<jarod_> who me
<bazhang> and dropping to a console you could install lxde , ubuntu-desktop, or many others
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> nothing happened
<bazhang> no; the use of 'you' is the impersonal you, not directed towards any one individual
<shadeslayer> :P
<bazhang> nothing happening is good news
<jarod_> :P
<bazhang> :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<jarod_> :c
<jarod_> :S
<jarod_> See ya
<shadeslayer> can kopete start a voice call??
<jarod_> dont think so i will go look
<shadeslayer> please quick!!!
<shadeslayer> !beer
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<shadeslayer> ?? huh
<bazhang> good place to check
<jarod_> what a sce
<Exilant> in kde4, how can i replace that weird new device notifier?
<jarod_> nope
<Exilant> media:/ no longer works
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> so..
<shadeslayer> why doesnt gtalk  have linux versions
<dr_Willis> because they dont want to? :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> bad google
<shadeslayer> they probably deny the exsistence of linux :P
<cumulus007> they don't?
<cumulus007> they do even have a special linux page
<cumulus007> http://www.google.com/linux
<cumulus007> shadeslayer: ^
<jussi01> shadeslayer: you can connect to gtalk through kopete - its just an implementation of jabber
<shadeslayer_> sorry for that
<jtheuer> Did someone loose the suspend button in kde at one of the last updates, too?
<shadeslayer_> nope
<shadeslayer_> i still have mine
<jtheuer> wired
<shadeslayer_> wired??
<jtheuer> I changed from compiz to kwin but that shoudn't  affect the suspend capabilites, right?
<dr_Willis> did you start kde with the kdm login manager?
<jtheuer> yes, I still use kdm
<cumulus007> I lost my power off actions
<cumulus007> reboot/shutdown/hibernate/suspend
<jaws2> hey all, does anyone know how i can change the name of my computer in kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2, ive searched in google but cant find the answer..
<cumulus007> It's not possible (blame on kubuntu devs)
<cumulus007> try kdesudo kate /etc/hosts
<jtheuer> isn't it /etc/hostname ?
<noren> !kmail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmail
<dr_Willis> !hostname | jaws2
<ubottu> jaws2: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<dr_Willis> be VERy carefull when changing the hostname :)
<shadeslayer_> !thunderbird | noren
<ubottu> noren: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<jaws2> ah great help thank you
<shadeslayer_> !careful
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about careful
<shadeslayer_> :P
<noren> shadeslayer_: thanks but i wanted to configure kmail with gmail
<shadeslayer_> oh
<shadeslayer_> !gmail
<ubottu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<noren> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cumulus007> why is ubottu GNOME-based in a Kubuntu channel?
<shadeslayer_> :)
<dr_Willis> the bot is not gnome based. :)
<dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_Willis> Its artificial intelligence
<dr_Willis> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<dr_Willis> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<cumulus007> dr_Willis: why doet it talk about Evolution, then?
<cumulus007> and about GNOME menus
<dr_Willis> Why not.
<cumulus007> because this is #kubuntu
<cumulus007> not #ubuntu
<dr_Willis> becuse the factoids its spitting out are done by people
<dr_Willis> If you want more accurate ones submit them
<cumulus007> where?
<dr_Willis> <ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_Willis> last URL wouldbe place to start.
<dr_Willis> and there are som,e cases where it does spit out different info - depending on what channel its in
<cumulus007> !blabla is qwertyuiop
<ikonia> cumulus007: what ?
<cumulus007> that was a test
<ikonia> cumulus007: for what ?
<pteague> anybody have any ideas as to what's going on with this? just installed & rebooted - http://pastebin.com/m7bd6da05
<cumulus007> I wanted to test ubottu's factoid function
<ikonia> cumulus007: please play with the bot in private message
<cumulus007> okay, sorry
<dr_Willis> new factoids and changes also have to go through some proceess to get them submited/ok's
<noren_> hi is there any CLI search Engines or browser
<cumulus007> yes
<dr_Willis> lynx , w3m, links  - text based browsers
<slabbeh> Hi, I have setup bigdesktop in ATI catalyst control centre, but now KDE has massive glitches (covering the whole screen), gnome is fine. I have reset xorg.conf using sudo dpkg-rec.... But no difference. Doing 'Ctrl+Alt+F2' then 'Ctrl+Alt+F9' makes KDE display fine but as soon as I click on anything artifacts/glitches appear.
<slabbeh> And I have removed all compiz and emerald packages, which also made no difference
<shadeslayer_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer_> oh crap
<dr_Willis> f using sudo dpkg-rec.... is  no longer a valid way to configure xorg.conf I think. since 8.10
<shadeslayer_> glitches such as??
<dr_Willis> You could try moving the xorg.conf to xorg.conf_BACKUPED so you have no xorg.conf and see if X re-auto-configures X properly
<slabbeh> dr_Willis, how should I re-configure it? I tried recovering to my backup, but this didn't work
<dr_Willis> I have several systems with blank xorg.conf files :)
<noren_> !lynx
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<slabbeh> dr_Willis, I do want to use fglrx though
<dr_Willis> it might use it.. if its isntalled.. ive not tried :)
<dr_Willis> I only use nvidia these days
<slabbeh> shadeslayer, its hard to describe, looks like its on a really high resolution and stretched everything horizontally
<slabbeh> * I mean really low resolution
<wers> how do I enable font rendering for gtk apps?
<pteague> figured it out...  seems as though there's some sort of a problem with either the mobo accepting the nvidia card, the particular mix of drivers, or maybe the power supply isn't getting enough power to it...
<slabbeh> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aes52> how to disable scsi emulation so drive appears as /dev/hda not /dev/scd0?
<martinez> hi people
<dr_Willis> !libata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata
<dr_Willis> !libsata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsata
<dr_Willis> theres a factoid on it aes52  bit i forget what one it is
<slabbeh> dr_Willis, removing xorg.conf has removed the problem but it is not using fglrx
<aes52> !scsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<dr_Willis> slabbeh,  You are one step closer then sounds like.
<slabbeh> dr_Willis, is there a way to re-install fglrx?
<dr_Willis> use the hardware manager/driver tool  perhaps.
<dr_Willis> sudo jockey-kde
<shadeslayer> hey,i pressed ctrl+alt+F9 and then restarted because i couldnt do a thing in konsole
<shadeslayer> now kubintu wont start with KDE
<shadeslayer> *kubuntu
<aes52> dd: reading `/dev/scd0': Input/output error
<aes52> any thoughts?
<shadeslayer> i only get default and failsafe options in login manager,and they dont seem to work
<dr_Willis> shadeslayer,  login to the console, stop the kdm service. and try 'startx' to see if kde starts up and what error messages may appear.
<shadeslayer> uh how do i stop kdm and start X??
<shadeslayer> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<shadeslayer> dr_Willis: any idea how to stop kdm?
<dr_Willis> its a service :)
<dr_Willis> sudo service kdm stop
<dr_Willis> same as most every other sercice
<dr_Willis> service
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> and what about x??
<shadeslayer> how do i stop X
<slabbeh> dr_Willis, thanks for your help, all sorted now I think
<slabbeh> now time to setup ubuntu on my 2nd pc
<shadeslayer> dr_Willis: no errors
<shadeslayer> what next??
<fuzzy_> guys help how to use THC-Hydra... i have learned some basics on how to crack some emails, and i have the dictionary too but the password are not cracking... it gives only a date,day,time of when hydra started to run and ended
<fuzzy_> any help?
<shadeslayer> fuzzy_: #hack maybe
<shadeslayer> and tell me if you succeed i need some help too
<fuzzy_> shadeslayer: on what?
<shadeslayer> cracking emails
<fuzzy_> shadeslayer: k
<shadeslayer> my friend's win live account was hacked
<shadeslayer> dr_Willis: any idea??
<shadeslayer> ive run every option in the recovery console
 * dr_Willis missed the original problem.
<shadeslayer> dr_Willis: well i pressed ctrl+alt+f9
<shadeslayer> then i couldnt do anything so i restarted,and now kubuntu is broke
<shadeslayer> i.e. in login manager i cant start KDE
<shadeslayer> and failsafe and default dont work byw
<shadeslayer> *btw
<dr_Willis> if you were on the Consoles, you could try to do a lot of things.. You may want to try adding a different 'desktop/window manager' so you can see if X is working at all.
<dr_Willis> 'sudo apt-get install icewm'  for example.
<shadeslayer> dr_Willis: well when i do startx,i get a screen with a cursor and a white and black screen
<tobias_> hallo (test)
<dr_Willis> make a file called .xinitrc that launches the desktop you want.   example file. 2 lines..
<dr_Willis> xterm &
<dr_Willis> startkde
<dr_Willis> ---END OF FILE ---
<dr_Willis> startx reads that file and launches whats in it.
<dr_Willis> if you install 'icewm' you change the last line to be 'icewm' - If you had gnome installed it would be 'gnome-session'
<tobias_> ichbin gerade am update von catalyst (passt das hier her?)
<dr_Willis> It sounds shadeslayer  that X is working.. but KDM jhas the issues
<amgarchIn9> aptitude shows upgradable phonon-backend-xine version 4.3, current 4.1.4 just as the kde version. Can this be true?
<Riesh> !de |tobias_
<ubottu> tobias_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<tobias_> thankyou
<xx6xx> Hi'all
<radiotehnik> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<agf> paidia den douleuei tipota!!!!
<aetern> hi
<dr_Willis> hmm
<agf> kalispera
<agf> na kano mia erotisi ?
<agf> sxetika me to paltalk ...
 * dr_Willis dosent even know what language that is
<agf> hi
<dr_Willis> Hell0
<agf> sorry for the greek :)
<agf> im new in kubuntu ;)
<agf> i have a problem with paltalk client
<agf> i installed it through wine ,,
<agf> but i get an error msg that says someting about firewall configs...
<agf> :( anyone know anything to help me out ?
<dr_Willis> theres is no firewall settings enabled by default in Ubuntu, It may be you need to set up the router to forwared the proper ports
<RurouniJones> I doubt you have any firewall setup on your machine, plus it is a windows app on linux which is always fun. It could be the router
<agf> i didnt needed to make any configs in windows...
<RurouniJones> Could possible have been a uPnP thing in windows that isn't on linux
<dr_Willis> that dosent mrove very much afg.
<RurouniJones> Try opening the ports manually first
 * dr_Willis agrees with RurouniJones 
<agf> i dont know what ports it use :(
<agf> should i look in google ?
<RurouniJones> http://support.paltalk.com/Firewalls.html
<agf> thanks for your responce btw :)
<dr_Willis> google is our friend
<agf> :))
<RurouniJones> That was 5 seconds on google. Always google for something first
<salvi> hola
<agf> thanks ppl i will try to fix it :)
<untitled> hello. Enyone uses kde4.2 with qt4.5?
<thorns> I'm just experiencing something weird. Dolphin is very slow navigating folders, while another open Konqueror window navigates just fine.
<thorns> And my system is not under any heavy loading
<thorns> Well except Xorg which is often going between 3-5% and 70%
<thorns> Anyone experienced this?
<testi> I wonder why dolphin isn't just as fast as "ls", because all the preview and metadata processing coud be done in another thread, but it doesn't look like it works that way
<thorns> Yeah
<thorns> Look, I turned off compositing and desktop effects and Xorg is acting the same
<thorns> Maybe it's fine (I'm using a refresh of 400ms)
<testi> Recently kontact caused Xorg to use a lot of CPU here
<thorns> KMail does that
<testi> yeah KMail
<thorns> Don't know if I should report this
<thorns> Dolphin seems to be working fast enough with my other paritions which are ReiserFS formated
<thorns> OK, maybe not :-/
<noren> !timezone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone
<noren> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<noren> how to change timezone inn kubntu
<Dragnslicer> System Settings -> Date and Time
<gords> hi! how would i change ubuntu's sound card preference? i plugged-in a new sound card but didn't know where to change it.
<thorns> Great! Xorg completely hanged!
<thorns> Rather it stopped rendering
<thorns> Which makes me think it might be KWin
<peterbuldge> after logging into kde my system hangs on the networking icon.  I can log in fine to openbox but I have to start the network manager to get online.  Does anybody have any idea what's wrong?
<scorper360> hi all
<scorper360> need help
<scorper360> does anyone know were i can get a replacement screen for my medion 2180
<scorper360> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooo
<dr_Willis> I would ahve to say.. time to hit google? and ebay
<jeijei> scorper360: www.google.com: medion 2180 spare parts
<dr_Willis> google is our friend
<scorper360> ok i try
<giarca> am I wrong or kde4.2 are raising from stable repository?
<Tm_T> giarca: from backports
<giarca> so I could delete kubuntu-experimental repository when all package are up
<giarca> is it right?
<Walzmyn> Great, I can't bring up my panel. I thought KDE4 was supposed to fix this bug
<Tm_T> giarca: sure
<scorper360> and  can i like remove most of the kubuntu apps
<scorper360>  non of them are my type of apps
<giarca> Tm_T: yeah! thanks! :D Great news! :)
<scorper360> nope
<scorper360> does note work
<kkkduifjalsdd> is the word "followingly" existent in the english language?
<ubuntu__> hello all Im having some major problems with my kubuntu install 4.2, the keyboard only works on the kde menu and nothing else, my windows are missing the window headers. I cannot run failsafe since it give me an error saying x --failsafe missing. While installing the kde 4.2 packages, i had some errors i did like it said and ran dpkg and apt-get -f commands, and still had problems, after a restart all these problems occured
<dr_Willis> sounds like yet anoterh failed kde 4.2 upgrade
<dr_Willis> I would say go to the console. and try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and try to reinstall kde 4.2 - if any specific error messages appear.  tell this channel about them
<ubuntu__> dr_willis problem is my keyboard isnt functioning in konsole either :( only the menu the rest of kde just seems to ignore it even exists
<dr_Willis> not 'konsole' the Console
<dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f1 CONSOLES
<thorns> ubuntu__: konsole or the kernel consoles?
 * dr_Willis curses at whoever decided to use that cute name
<dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f1 to get to console, login
<dr_Willis> sudo service kdm stop
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu__> dr_Willis sorry for striking the wrong chord
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dr_Willis>  You migjht also want to install irssi and the pastebinit command. to allow chatting here. and easy pasetbining of the error messages if any
<ubuntu__> alright I'll give it ago thank you :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<tommi_> Has anyone had a problem with fonts defaulting to sans in kub jaunty after last nights updates?
<Tm_T> !jaunty | tommi_
<ubottu> tommi_: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<tommi_> kk
<thorns> lol I found why Dolphin is slow for me
<thorns> I'm running TwinView and I thought I should run the FPS plugin from KWin to test if Xorg is running low on resources
<thorns> I noticed more CPU was used on the first screen
<thorns> Then I tested Dolphin in both screens
<thorns> It navigates folders just fine on the second screen
<thorns> But slower if I move the window in the first screen
<Tm_T> Guest57502: are we rooted now?
<dr_Willis> i recall some issues in the past with twinview/dual monitors and compiz
<dr_Willis> could be the kde stuff has similer issues
<Guest66130> hulloa all!
<shadeslayer> !hi | Guest66130
<ubottu> Guest66130: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Guest66130> :)
<jwyanze> Kbeville1: ur getting through
<noren> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<noren> !list
<max__> chenels
<manikandan> Anybody from India..?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> why??
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe he lives near Delhi
<BluesKaj> !hindi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hindi
<shadeslayer> :P
<BluesKaj> :)
<shadeslayer> i can tell from the ip
<shadeslayer> !india
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about india
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> !India
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about India
<shadeslayer> !america
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about america
<shadeslayer> really good bot
<shadeslayer> !pat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pat
 * shadeslayer pats ubottu
<bazhang> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<shadeslayer> :(
<BluesKaj> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<shadeslayer> oh cool
<bazhang> keeping a PM open with ubottu is very helpful
<shadeslayer> hehe i didnt know they had a seprate channel for indians
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , most countries have a seperate chat , but usually it's known by the official language spoken there, like !fi for finland etc
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<BluesKaj> some countries have 2 or more official languages which i'm sure India has, so it's just the country name in that case
<shadeslayer> hmm,yeah india has 20 official languages
<BluesKaj> wow
<dr_Willis> They must have very complex stop signs. :)
<shadeslayer> lol
 * dr_Willis pictures a Tall Stop sign with Stop in 20 languages
<shadeslayer> well no,most of them are in english and well theyre signs
<BluesKaj> or just a large hand
<shadeslayer> look at the back of our currency and we have all 20 languages listed
<dr_Willis> I was thinking of a cartoon of a little donkey stopping real fast.. :)
<shadeslayer> most people talk in Hindi and english though
<shadeslayer> dr_Willis: :)
<dr_Willis> but  thats just me being silly :) its almost my bed time
<draik_> shadeslayer: Does everyone in India know all 20 or is it based on where you are that you'll know more or less than other regions?
<shadeslayer> yeah its regional
<BluesKaj> bedtime? ,...did you work the nightshift ?
<shadeslayer> like people in gujrat know Gujrati
<shadeslayer> etc etc
<draik_> Gotcha.
<Tm_T> !ot | just to remind you all
<ubottu> just to remind you all: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<draik_> Are the languages somewhat similar so that you know what they are speaking or are they unique?
<draik_> Tm_T: Sorry
<shadeslayer> draik_: in #kubuntu-offtopic
<shadeslayer> meet you there
<draik_> There
<kasilas> Hello Everybody
<shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Exposure> plasma is broken in kde 4.2
<Exposure> anybody working on that? i'll be happy to provide feedback
<Tm_T> Exposure: how it is broken?
<Xema> my KDE is completl broken :-(
<Xema> since today
<Xema> +y
<Xema> +e :-)
<Exposure> plasmoid related packages depend on libplasma2 instead of libplasma3
<Tm_T> Exposure: those packages aren't updated yet
<Tm_T> Exposure: wait until all packages are uploaded to servers (:
<Exposure> yes I've found out, so kde 4.2 isn't really out yet ;)
<Exposure> i'll be patient
<dr_Willis> KDE 4.2 is still unofficial and a work in progress
<Tm_T> Exposure: well not entirely, packages are getting there slowly
<Tm_T> dr_Willis: in Backports are they now
<dr_Willis> And yes. there are upgrade issues..
<bazhang> standard in the next release though, correct?
<Tm_T> bazhang: indeed
<dr_Willis> Tm_T,  does backports count as 'officia'' or 'sort-of-official' ? :)
<Tm_T> dr_Willis: official "community supported" (:
<dr_Willis> 'The Official Desktop of EyeCandy Addicts!" :)
<Exilant> how is 4.2 unofficial?
<Xema> maybe soneone has an idea? my kde freezed in the middle of apt-get upgrade today, after an reboot, only the commandline worked. dpgk --configure -a brings "kdm...exec format error"
<Xema> an apt-get install kdm --reinstall worked
<Xema> but since this time, after login, my screen is black
<dr_Willis> Its not included by default.. its in 'backports' which are a 'use at your own risk' type repository
<Exilant> ah, ok
<Exilant> never installed ibex, went straight to jaunty
<dr_Willis> You are a risk taker. :)
<Exilant> well, no
<Exilant> have my hardy ro fall back to
<Exilant> and do actual work :)
<Xema> what could i do? :-)
<Exilant> xema, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log or so
<Xema> and then? i'm under windows
<Exilant> try to determine what went wrong
<Exilant> does X start at all?
<Exilant> or maybe just a dpkg-reconfigure kdm will do
<Xema> the login process worked
<root> hello all !!!
<nithou[Be]> hello world
<Guest11451> i have a question: i want to buy a vps, and they give 2 choises of linux version: open vz and xen. I am used to work with ubuntu so which of them (open vz and xen) is closer to ubuntu? help me plese
<Guest11451> anybody?
<nithou[Be]> just nod if you can here him ...
<Tm_T> Guest11451: first, you should never irc as root, well, do anything you don't have to as root
<Guest11451> ok, what about my question?
<Tm_T> Guest11451: second, I'm not sure, but my guess is Xen
<Guest11451> thx Tm_t
<Guest11451> but i need to know sure, because i want to buy it for  3 years
<Guest11451> anybody knows which is closer to ubuntu? openvz or xen
<Guest11451> thx in advance
<bazhang> Guest11451, best to listen to Tm_T 's advice, or do some googling
<bazhang> xen seems to be it :)
<bazhang> oops
<NigelS> hmm, I wonder if he knows what Xen and open vz are....
<giarca> NigelS: LOL
<NigelS> since if he does then his questions doesn't make much sense
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> Does anybody uses kde3.5.10 on intrepid?
<MetaMorfoziS> I have installed a cli system, what i need to do to don't get dependency problems etc?
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: from what source you thought to install it?
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm just testin in VirtualBox
<MetaMorfoziS> g
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: I don't know any source to get KDE3 to intrepid (in proper way that is)
<MetaMorfoziS> i thought to use the hardy ones
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm afraid of the dependency problems
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: then you end up having serious problems I believe
<MetaMorfoziS> me too:)
<MetaMorfoziS> maybe i try to compile kde 3...:S
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: reason not to use KDE4 ?
<MetaMorfoziS> i just not familiar with it atm, it's heavily under construction, have less configuration options than gnome(wahwah)
<bazhang> not really
<MetaMorfoziS> and actually, it's painly slow on this machine (eee 1000h)
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: false (:
<MetaMorfoziS> i have tried 4.2
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: it's all about how you set it
<sdoq> hi! what are the voip app on linux that can held a 3-way conference in a pc-to-pc call?
<portatile> Hello!
<bazhang> hi
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: I use KDE 4.2 in laptop with 128 MiB ram etc
<MetaMorfoziS> (I wan't to change to kde4, so not my religioon is this:))
<portatile> list!
<portatile> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MetaMorfoziS> Tm_T > i'm intrested in that how you do that
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MetaMorfoziS> i have 2gb, intel atom 1.6ghz (atom)
<MetaMorfoziS> and it was slow as pain.
<MetaMorfoziS> kmenu means: a rectangle with the contents of my raw memory wait(2000) then the nice shiny menu
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: first, just install only what you need, then remove all unneeded animations etc
<MetaMorfoziS> i have tried that (imho), i also tied to changing between xaa/exa
<MetaMorfoziS> the best irritating thing is the alt-f2 menu's delay
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: hmm, you use "effects" ?
<MetaMorfoziS> it was only usable when compositing is on, exa
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> well, KDE4 isn't heavy unless you make it to be
<MetaMorfoziS> i have tried both (effects on:exa, effoff:exa, effon:xaa, effoff:exa)
<Tm_T> will make reasonable list about things when I get around with it, now I have to go ->
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm really intrested in it
<umar> how to play 3gp audio in ubunto
<MetaMorfoziS> i just loves my hardy setup, with my kde3 config
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm intrested in intrepid's new things
<bazhang> kde4 is superb
<umar> where from i download
<bazhang> its standard in 8.10
<bazhang> 4.1
<MetaMorfoziS> btw, my face was: ":S" when i sav that it uses mysql
<umar> i cant find it any one can help me
<bazhang> 3gp?
<MetaMorfoziS> you want to play 3gp?
<umar> yes 3gp aduio
<MetaMorfoziS> mplayer and vlc can do that, but without sound.
<MetaMorfoziS> yup, you need to recompile mplayer with amr_wb and amr_nb libs in it
<umar> yes the problem of sound
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6600881
<MetaMorfoziS> i have succeed with it one time:D (one from about a thousand:)
<umar> but how to play work sound ?
<MetaMorfoziS> amr is the sound codec, that isn't in mplayer or vlc by default because of it's license thing
<MetaMorfoziS> so you need to compile mplayer with amr_wb by yourself...
<umar> how ?
<aPpYes> does the kubuntu livecd have a similar automated liveusb maker as the ubuntu one does?  I am googling around and cannot seem to find a straight answer.
<aPpYes> I am wanting to get kubuntu on my msi wind.
<MetaMorfoziS> aPpYes > unetbootin
<MetaMorfoziS> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<MetaMorfoziS> i just tried...:(
<dr_Willis> unetbootin is not the same :) but it works very well
<dr_Willis> it dosent make a persistant save file however.
<MetaMorfoziS> yup...
<dr_Willis> You could use the live-usb maker tool in Ubuntu and give it a Kubuntu.iso file . and it would make a kubuntu live -thimbdrive
<dr_Willis> or xuybuntu
<aPpYes> MetaMorfoziS: so the feature is not built in to the livecd?  I dont' want to have to go through the entire install on another computer just to install unetbootin and make the usbstick.
<dr_Willis> unetbootin has a windows verison also. :) you could use that.
<aPpYes> i will give it a try.  It knows how to make a 8.10 Kubuntu (not ubuntu) liveusb?  I saw  ubuntu 8.10 on the list at their site, but not kubuntu.
<corrado> sorry quale è il canale italiano
<dr_Willis> unetbootin can do kubuntu also.
<dr_Willis> just point it to a kubuntu iso file
<Slartibartfast> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<corrado> tnk
<aPpYes> cool thanks.  I will get started then!
<ehird> Hi, how can I get a mighty mouse and wireless apple keyboard working in the livecd?
<ehird> I can't do any configuration because I'd have to use them...
<umar> i cant under stand ..................................................its tu tu that ,,,,,,,
<dr_Willis> those are Bluetooth ehird ?
<ehird> dr_Willis: Yep.
<_karo_> in kde 4.2, when i add applications from the kde menu to the panel, where does thing store the information about the apps that are in my panel?
<_karo_> i'd like to add a custom app shortcut to the panel...
<dr_Willis> Bluetooth in kde 4.1 had issues last i heard. not sure if its better in 4.2 or not
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop: 634 new packages, 1463mb unextracted data:)
<dr_Willis> Fun!
<MetaMorfoziS> woes! ubuntu--desktop: 875new pkg, 1907mb unextracted stuff:)
<ehird> [16:29:07] <dr_Willis> Bluetooth in kde 4.1 had issues last i heard. not sure if its better in 4.2 or not
<ehird> I plan to upgrade to 4.2
<ehird> but I can't if I can't boot up
<dr_Willis> Yep.. catch 22
<ehird> Oh well, I'll use a USB mouse/kb. :(
<ehird> It'll only be for a little
<dr_Willis> always handy to have backups
 * ehird digs them up
<dr_Willis> I have spare ps2 keyboards/mice i often have to use
<ehird> is rEFIt still needed to install on a mac?
<dr_Willis> No idea.. the only Mac I have - works well as a doorstop
<ehird> :-)
<MetaMorfoziS> dr_Willis > :D
<Walzmyn> I just fired up the laptop and have 90 updates - what's going on?
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu??
<shadeslayer> yeah,all of them are KDE i think
<Walzmyn> yes
<jharris> I installed kubuntu-desktop on my mythbuntu box, but I don't have KDE in my sessions menu, and it's not using kdm for the login manager...any hints?
<shadeslayer> some like Dolphin and k3b
<Walzmyn> I was just wondering if they'd rolled over something big
<shadeslayer> but 75 pc is KDE
<shadeslayer> new icons and all
<Walzmyn> jharris, did you do a format and install?
<Slartibartfast> jharris sudo apt-get install kdm
<jharris> Walzmyn: format? as in the partition? certainly not.  I din't have any kde packages prior to this
<jharris> Slartibartfast: KDM is *installed*, it's just not running by default.  I can do /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then start kdm
<shadeslayer> jharris: i have the exact problem minus kdm
<shadeslayer> i dont know what happened after the update
<jharris> shadeslayer: you don't have a KDE option in the sessions menu either?
<shadeslayer> i have kubuntu though
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Slartibartfast> jharris, maybe a sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
<jharris> Slartibartfast: thanks will try that
<shadeslayer> i only have failsafe and default
<shadeslayer> i think adept removed kubuntu desktop
<bazhang> that wouldnt do it
<Slartibartfast> normaly installing another xdm manager will invoke a script where you can choose which you want to use
<jharris> I get: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: kdm is broken or not fully installed...oops!
<Slartibartfast> jharris, mmm let me see ...
<jharris> then when I try to install kdm with aptitude, I get:
<jharris> kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7) but it is not installable
<bazhang> is kwin installed
<jharris> but the suggested solution is to install kdebase-workspace-data (thought it was uninstallable??)
<jharris> clearly my installation did not go well...I don't recall seeing error messages, and since my system was clean of any kde prior to this, I'm a  bit surprised
<bazhang> this is 4.1?
<jharris> no, 4.2
<shadeslayer> anyidea for my problem??
<shadeslayer> *any idea
<MetaMorfoziS> Tm_T > where (and maybe when) you publishes that howto/list?
<jharris> looks like the installation quit early, because "aptitude install kde" wants to install over 100 packages!
<jharris> I guess that solves it...
<Slartibartfast> jharris well the package kde is for kde 4.1.x
<littlefeet> has anyone ever actually gotten a b43xx wireless to work ,ive seen all kinds of help of peeps saying they got there wireless to work this way or that, but have yet gotten one of the methods to work'
<shadeslayer> :)
<littlefeet> i think there all living in a dream land'
<jharris> Slartibartfast: I ADDED A 3RD PARTY REPO
<jharris> oops forgive the caps
<Slartibartfast> the ppa ?
<jharris> Slartibartfast: yes
<Slartibartfast> i have that too ... also running kde 4.2 ... but the package kde still pointing to kde 4.1.x
<Slartibartfast> Depends: kde-core (>= 5:48ubuntu1), kdeedu (>= 4:4.1.1), kdegames (>= 4:4.1.1), etc etc
<jharris> Slartibartfast: interesting...maybe because I originally did "install kubuntu-desktop", which put me on 4.2?  I'm watvching 4.2 packages scroll by atm...
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop would give you 4.1
<Slartibartfast> aha ... ok ... sound ok then :-) ... hope it will fix it
<Slartibartfast> but i did here just an "apt-cache show kde"
<shadeslayer> well that list every kde app out there
<sunfridge> hiho
<Slartibartfast>  shadeslayer "This metapackage includes all the official modules released with KDE"
<Slartibartfast> its a meta package
<jharris> ok, here goes...going to log out and restart X...BTW, how do I restart X?
<_karo_> ctrl-alt-backspace
<jharris> thx
<jharris> and thx Slartibartfast
<Slartibartfast> jharris np
<Kbeville1> a very good day to all...... my xbmc media center keep timing out whatz that about....
<Kbeville1> a very good day to all...... my xbmc media center keep timing out whatz that about.... help help..........................................
<dr_Willis> wowsers
<halfsane> hey all!   what tools should i use to resize my home partition (running low on space)
<St`> hey all
<St`> how are you ?
<St`>  i have kubuntu with kde 4.2 ... may i install the K Desktop Environment official modules from synaptic or it is better not to do it ??
<ct529> halfsane: backup and then gparted / qtparted
<amgarchIn9> KDE 4.2 arrived  to intrepid-backports, so everybody aptitude full-upgrade!
<vbgunz> anybody know why toolbar icons default size is bigger than I actually set?
<amgarchIn9> however at some point I got a message that compositing will be disabled because of low recourses, how do I enable that again?
<halfsane> ct529: what is qtparted for exactly, its page is down and not in repo
<halfsane> ct529: thanks for the help btw!
<ct529> halfsane: should be in rep .... wait
<ct529> halfsane: should be in rep .... wait
<many_> hi
<many_>  every 1
<St`> amgarchIn9:  i can see from synaptic that there is  "the K Desktop Environment official modules" that i do not have .... i do not know if  it  is good
<ct529> halfsane: yes, it is in Universe
<ct529> halfsane: apt-get install qtparted
<ct529> halfsane: well, sudo apt-get install qtparted
<many_> excuse me i'm having some problems with my kubuntu release
<ct529> halfsane: if you prefer sudo apt-get install gparted, because gparted is officially supported .... :) .... qtparted no
<amgarchIn9> St`:  version 4.2 on most of them?
<halfsane> ct529: i will go with gparted, still couldnt find qt..
<halfsane> ct529: got the cant find error with apt-get as well
<halfsane> ct5s
<halfsane> ct529: thanks for the help!
<ct529> halfsane: have your tried sudo apt-get install gparted?
<St`> from universe / 5:48ubuntu1
<halfsane> ct529: i pulled gparted with adept
<ct529> anyone using openoffice here?
<ct529> halfsane: good ....
<ct529> !qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted is a !Qt/!KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install qtparted » in a console.
<many_> hey guys can you help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ct529> I cannot write the symbol % in a formula .... is there a trick? I read the help but could not find a solution
<ct529> many_: state the problem please
<BluesKaj> shift 5
<St`> amgarchIn from universe / 5:48ubuntu1
<many_> i have installed kunbuntu 6.à on my laptop where previously win xp was installed since kunbuntu is installed i can't play multimedia files use my wireless port
<ct529> BluesKaj: hi there!
<ct529> many_: which multimedia files
<ct529> BluesKaj: I do not know why but it does not show in my openoffice ....
<many_> any type mp3 mp4 videos dvd's and my wireless port doesn't fonction no more
<maco_> any other jaunty users unable to start plasma today?
<ct529> many_: you have to install some players .... is the wireless switched on?
<many_> i can't switch it one anymore
<many_> i meant switch it on!
<leo> Bonsoir ^
<leo> ^^*
<ct529> BluesKaj: nope, it does not work in any way ....
<ct529> many_: what version of kubuntu?
<many_> bonsoir
<many_> 6.0
<leo> Kubuntu, sérieux, c'est trop bien!
<maco_> many_: 6.06, you mean?
<maco_> leo: #kubuntu-fr
<leo> Je viens tout juste de l'installer, mais je ne trouve absolument rien à redire.
<leo> J'adore o.o
<leo> thanks xD
<maco_> ne parlais pas francais...uh...here
<many_> yeahyeah
<many_> 6.06
<mefisto__> 6.06 is way too old
<maco_> its goin end of life in a few months
<many_> how may i update it to a newer version?
<maco_> the update manager should give you an option to update 8.04, i think
<many_> leo t'es franccais?
<ct529> many_: I do not know about 606 sorry
<mefisto__> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Slartibartfast> ! fr| many_
<ubottu> many_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<many_> where do i find the update manager
<maco_> many_: adept
<mefisto__> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<many_> don't worry i'm able to speek english as well as french
<maco_> many_: it's an english-only channel. i sent him to the french channel.
<many_> the update fonction doesn't work
<ct529> :(:(:(:( .... I cannot write the symbol % in a formula in opeoffice .... is there a trick? what the heck is happening on kubuntu?
<ct529> (well, in openoffice in kubuntu)
<mefisto__> many_: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades (enable "dapper-updates" repo, install "update-manager-core" then run "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop")
<enrico_> ciao
<jharris> ok, so I thought I had fixed my installation of kde 4.2, but now when I log into a kde session, I don't have a window manager.
<jharris> When I run kwin from a terminal, I get:
<jharris> kwin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so: undefined symbol: _ZTI26KDecorationFactoryUnstable
<enrico_> ciao
<joseph> yo
<jharris> any ideas about kwin error?
<joseph> ghk
<joseph> i have in idea about kwin error
<Slartibartfast> jharris looks like its already reported on launchpad as Bug 311645
<joseph> you suck
<Slartibartfast> jharris .. is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6506394 ... helpful ?
<jharris> Slartibartfast: thanks, I'll try it
<KomiaPoika> how can i mount read/write a ntfs hard drive?
<St`> byezzzz
<Slartibartfast> KomiaPoika, use ntfs-3g ?
<dr_Willis> and the answer is... NTFS-3G
<dr_Willis> :)
<mefisto__> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<dr_Willis> They really need to make some 'setup ntfs wizard' to help people out a bit
<draik_> Where is the location of the .sudoers file?
<dr_Willis> I rember to mount mine in the installer. :)
<ct529> KomiaPoika: you should install the ntfs-3g package first
<dr_Willis>  /etc/sudoers is one...
<mefisto__> dr_Willis: there is ntfs-config
<dr_Willis> ntfs-config dosent do a whole lot some times. :)
<jharris> ok, here goes...
<Slartibartfast> draik_ edit with sudo visudo
<mefisto__> dr_Willis: ok. it's always worked for me
<draik_> Thanks dr_Willis and Slartibartfast
<dr_Willis> mefisto__,  if you want to mount a new ntfs drive to fstab and so forth.. it dont do that sort of task..  actually ive seen where it dont even do what its suppsoed to dio. :)
<mefisto__> dr_Willis: I thought that's exactly what it does. adds a fstab entry and mounts it for you
<dr_Willis> ive watched it befor.. and it dident add one here.
<dr_Willis> it did change one from ntfs to ntfs-3g
<Slartibartfast> better also not mount a vista partion ...
<Slartibartfast> vista won't like
<mefisto__> Slartibartfast: what about mounting ro ? does vista still not like?
<dr_Willis> I have had very few problems with ntfs  and ntfs-3g.. but i also know to not hibernate/suspend windows.. and force the ntfs to mount
<Slartibartfast> mefisto__ i am not really sure. i just won't recommend it ... vista-ntfs is a next generation ntfs ... i and when booted the "old way" it won't start up anymore
<dr_Willis> Im using windows 7 here. and mount the filesystem with  ntfs-3g all the time. No hassles. I did notiuce that all the 'read ext2/3' tools for vista dont work under Windows7 :(
<mDemocritus> i've been unable to find this with google... i'm trying to change the application icon for firefox. running kubuntu hardy. where should i change it? i've tried changing the symlinks in /usr/share/pixmaps, but no luck.
<mefisto__> mDemocritus: where is the icon?
<dr_Willis> You mean the icon in the menus?
<dr_Willis> Or the one shown when the program runs in the title/other places?
<mDemocritus> mefisto__: it's in my home dir, but i also copied it to /usr/share/firefox/icons
<mefisto__> mDemocritus: you're talking about an image? or a clickable icon that starts firefox?
<mDemocritus> mefisto__: the image
<mDemocritus> mefisto__: i changed it in avant, so the launcher shows the new icon, but when firefox is running it's still using the old icon for the open window
<mefisto__> mDemocritus: if it's the icon in kmenu you want to change, you can set it in menu editor
<mDemocritus> mefisto__: tried that too... menu editor locks when i try it
<mDemocritus> :(
<mDemocritus> mefisto__: i've logged in/logged out, restarted x
<mefisto__> mDemocritus: so you want to change the icon shown in the firefox titlebar?
<mDemocritus> mefisto__: that'd be nice, but all i really care about is the icon in avant that links to the open window
<mDemocritus> mefisto__: seems to me that that's a setting deeper within the system, hence my trying to change the simlinks in /usr/share/pixmaps
<mefisto__> mDemocritus: didn't you say you changed it in avant?
<dr_Willis> I thought that icon was built into firefox, or in its files somewhere.
<dr_Willis> someone was asking a similer question the other day
<mefisto__> mDemocritus: anyway, you could try searching for all instances of firefox.png and replacing them with the image you want
<mDemocritus> mefisto__: i changed the icon in avant for the launcher, but it still shows the old icon for the running instance of firefox
<wathek_> hello all
<wathek_> is there a way to remove windows from a machine which got a dual boot and to resize the Kubuntu partition so it uses the Windows partition ?
<shadeslayer> !hi | wathek_
<ubottu> wathek_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<noren> wathek_u want to completly remove windows or readjust the partition
<wathek> completely remove windows
<wathek> and readjust the linux partition
<noren> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mefisto__> wathek: if I were you, I would delete the windows partition and replace it with a new ext3 partition rather than resizing. it will be much quicker, and safer
<noren> mefisto__L i agree to that
<wathek> mefisto__, I don't wanna have two partitions
<wathek> I know I could do that it'll take less time
<noren> wathek:  better to have two partition for the crisis situation u can use one of them for /home or  /data
<noren> !Gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wathek> noren, yes you're right but my actual parititions table contains only two partitions the swap one and the root one
<dr_Willis> if resizing a ntfs - i find that the vista tools for resizing them - are MUCH faster then the linux tools also.
<wathek> dr_Willis, it's resizing an ext3 partition
<mefisto__> dr_Willis: vista in particular? or windows tools generally?
<wathek> mefisto__, vista
<noren> dr_Willis: i think he want to remove the windows partition and give the ssame space to linux
<dr_Willis> resize it to zero? :)
<wathek> noren, give the space of Windows to linux
<Slartibartfast> wathek, if i were you i would use fdisk ... change the type of the partition and format it with mkfs.ext3 ...
<noren> !Gparted | wathek
<ubottu> wathek: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wathek> noren, yep I seen that
<dr_Willis> yea. fdisk , delete the parittion remake it. change its type..  save changes.. exit.. format partition
<wathek> Slartibartfast, yes but is there a way to link my actual root partition to the new one so that when the root is full it uses the new partition ?
<Slartibartfast> and then mount as /home ... then when you re-install you will keep your personal files in /home
<Slartibartfast> how big is your / partiotion now /
<Slartibartfast> ?
<wathek> 120Go
<wathek> 126
<Slartibartfast> wow ...
<wathek> yep
<Slartibartfast> :-D
<wathek> and only 25 if it is free
<wathek> and the Windows partition is 100 Go and I don't use Windows
<Slartibartfast> a normal installation of Kubuntu can easely be in a 20 GB partiton ... the rest will get into /home ... probably
<mefisto__> wathek: make the windows space your /home
<wathek> mefisto__, have to resize the root partition too
<mefisto__> wathek: it's very unlikely you'll ever use all that space for /
<Slartibartfast> no need
<wathek> Slartibartfast, my home folder is using the most of the root space
<wathek> mefisto__, 90G only for /home
<Slartibartfast> yes ... that happens here too :-)
<mefisto__> wathek: move your /home to the new partition, and that will free the space it's taking up on / now
<Slartibartfast> indeed
<wathek> mefisto__, yes and then I resize the root partition so it'll be about 40 G
<wathek> and then I resize the home partition to get the rest of the space
<noren> ya thats why i have kept my /home partion different
<wathek> I think that that's the solution
<Slartibartfast> 20 GB is also more then enough
<alehanders> ciao
<wathek> 1- Delete the Windows Partition and make it an ext3 one
<Slartibartfast> maybe even 10 GB is already enough
<alehanders> w ubuntu! xD
<wathek> 2- move my /home folder to the new partition
<alehanders> www.aems.altervista.org
<wathek> 3- resize the root partition
<noren> fresh install on kubuntu took only 4gb in root
<wathek> 4- resize the /home partition
<wathek> thanx guys
<mefisto__> wathek: and edit fstab accordingly after making whatever changes you decide on
<wathek> yep I'll need to add an entry to my fstab to mount my home partition
<Slartibartfast> you know it uses vol_id now ?
<wathek> how's that ?
<Slartibartfast> when having reformated the partition with ext3 ... do a "vol_id /dev/sdX" ... it gives you a long number to use instead of /dev/sdX
<FFForever> where is the room for kubuntu-jaunty?
<mefisto__> Slartibartfast: you mean fstab uses UUIDs ?
<Slartibartfast> yes
<wathek> Slartibartfast, and what's the difference ?
<mefisto__> Slartibartfast: you can still use /dev/sdX
<Slartibartfast> no .. i mean to get the UUID is to use vol_id
<SuperMoos> Hello, I have no sound with Java in FireFox.  All of the flash games, etc have sound.  How would I fix that ?
<wathek> Slartibartfast, ok thanx ;)
<austin_> Every video file i run, shows video all flickered
<austin_> what do i do to fix this?
<Slartibartfast> mefisto__ well since 2.6.19 i think there was a change in hdX to everything sdX ...... since then everything changed .. what is SDA when installing seems to be SDC or SDB when booting the system
<Exilant> austin_: disable compositing
<austin_> exilant: how?
<Exilant> or use another video output
<austin_> I'll try the compositing one...how do i go about doing that
<Exilant> theres a widget for turning it on and off
<mefisto__> Slartibartfast: that's a separate issue. that problem can be sorted by editing /boot/grub/device.map
<Exilant> some shortcut key
<Exilant> and somewhere in system-settings->desktop
<dr_Willis> if using thumnbdrives and stuff. some times sda and sdb and so on can jump ariound this is why the fstab and grub are slowly gettting changed to use UUID type  informatin
<ehird> Is there a way to give kde3 apps the oxygen theme, using kde4?
<Slartibartfast> mefisto__ OK .. but it still needed some extra tweaking when using only /dev/sdX or /dev/hdX ... when booting after installation .....  at the time there where no UUID's used in fstab
<mefisto__> Slartibartfast: just curious. do you know if the change from hdX to sdX for all hard disks was ubuntu/debian only? or was it the kernel itself and therefore all distros?
<vitopoma> hi
<racecar56> i don't have hardy yet, but kubuntu hardy is dying this october?
<vitopoma> i cant use samba in kubuntu
<vitopoma> dolphiin doesn't let me share any folder
<vitopoma> is there a bug?
<vitopoma> or am i missing something?
<mefisto__> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Slartibartfast> mefisto__ as far as i know it was from the kernel ... the big distro's changed then to use unique ID's for HD's ... like Suse uses now /dev/disk/by-id/ .. only last time i used debian they still kept /dev/hdX
<vitopoma> apart this kde4.2 is great
<vitopoma> :)
<mefisto__> racecar56: ^^ hardy is LTS (long term support) release. which means support lasts for 3 years if I"m not mistaken
<Dragnslicer> racecar56- I believe that Kubuntu 8.04 is officially supported until October, but Ubuntu 8.04 is supported for another couple years, so the only packages that won't be supported anymore should just be KDE 3.5
<Slartibartfast> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<racecar56> nuuuuuu why does kde 3 have to die? its rock stable
<vitopoma> maybe i have to configure something to make samba work in dolphin?
<Dragnslicer> The LTS situation for 8.04 got a bit confusing because of KDE 3
<vitopoma> l am a newbie..
<Exilant> is 8.04 now lts?
<Exilant> first it was, then not, now i'm running 8.04.2
<Slartibartfast> Exilant,  8.04.2 as well as 8.0.4
<martijn81> vitopoma: hi, i guess samba does not work at all under dolphin
<martijn81> you need konqueror for this
<Slartibartfast> 8.0.4.2 just has some updated packages so you won't have to install 200+ updates
<NigelS> martijn81: what do you mean? samba works fine with dolphin
<vitopoma> it doesnt work even in konquerorr for me
<NigelS> vitopoma: do you actually have samba installed?
<vitopoma> yer
<mefisto__> vitopoma: is samba installed? I think it should be by default
<vitopoma> yes i installed also kdenetwork-share
<NigelS> vitopoma: are you sure - you prob don't have smbd and nmbd - dpkg -l \*samba\*
<vitopoma> samba for me works in nautilus
 * Slartibartfast need to go
<vitopoma> i think the problem is kdenetwork-share
<vitopoma> i can't change the settings of samba inside the control panel
<NigelS> vitopoma: I'm not sure that it works properly - but with manual modification of /etc/samba/smb.conf I've had no problem browsing and sharing
<vitopoma> with konqueror?
<NigelS> vitopoma: with dolphin or any program
<vitopoma> when in dolphin i want to share a folder it says me i have to configure samba
<vitopoma> i insert the root password
<vitopoma> and nothing happens
<vitopoma> it doesn't open kcmshell ksambaconf
<mefisto__> kcmshell4 ?
<vitopoma> yes
<NigelS> vitopoma: with dolphin 1.2 in kde 4.2, I can go to right click --> properties --> sharing tab --> configure file sharing and then choose to add a new folder
<olewolf> Kopete won't connect to MSN Messenger on my girlfriend's computer, but it works on mine. Apparently I'm running kopete v. 0.70 and her kopete is version 0.60.4. I added the experimental launchpad repos at one time on my computer. Can someone tell me whether 0.60.4 is the official release for intrepid?
<vitopoma> what version of kdenetwork-share do you use?
<Luija> hello guys
<Luija> i have a question
<Luija> i have a desktop computer
<Luija> so what version of kubuntu should i install
<Luija> standard pc or 64 bit?
<vitopoma> what version of kdenetwork-filesharing do you use?
<Exilant> depends on wether it is a 64 bit machine...
<user6> #windows
<Exilant> standard will work in any case
<NigelS> vitopoma: 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4
<mefisto__> Luija: 32bit will work on both
<ubuntu_> hi
<Luija> yes¡
<Luija> i mean
<Luija> yes
<Luija> ok
<Luija> thx :)
<NigelS> vitopoma: this is with 8.10 and kde 4.2 packages
<vitopoma> i use 4.4.2
<ubuntu_> i need to perform a "REAL LOW LEVEL FORMAT" please tell me some utility i can use for that
<NigelS> vitopoma: in any event, adding the share to /etc/samba/smb.conf and then doing a sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart will work
<vitopoma> can i install your version in kde 4.2?
<NigelS> vitopoma: you should also set "share" level security if you want what windows calls "simple file sharing"
<frozenfoxx> Have a Kubuntu 8.10 installation (KDE4 variant) that just did an upgrade and broke the X server.
<frozenfoxx> Manually installed the latest ATI binary driver, Xorg.0.log doesn't complain about not finding a video device
<frozenfoxx> Sound familiar to anyone?
<vitopoma> thank you
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: what does grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log  show?
<mefisto__> vitopoma: does      kcmshell4 fileshare    work for you?
<Luija> !kubuntu-es
<Luija> wtf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-es
<vitopoma> only when i open it in a terminal
<mefisto__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Luija> lol
<Luija> thx
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: Dunno, it'll be up in a minute (long network load, wifi), I'll tell you in just a second
<mefisto__> vitopoma: I also cannot get the gui to add a shared folder in 4.2
<NigelS> I think the samba gui is basically broken atm, best to not rely on it - I noticed that settings weren't sticking
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: what do you mean by "real low level format"? you're concerned about leaving data behind? or something else?
<ehird> mefisto__: I think he means he wants a multiple-zeroing formatty thing.
<vitopoma> so there is a bug in kdenetwork-filesharing.. I'll try to install 4.4.1.2 version. is it safe?
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: From the "EE" it looks like "Loading extension MIT-Screen-Saver" and "(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: Suppose I was wrong, could be the video drivers, but I don't see how unless the ATI 9.2 driver breaks compatibility
<frozenfoxx> And actually it broke even before that, with the 8.5 drivers installed.
<ubuntu_> mefisto, i mean a real low level format not just wipe the disk with zeroes, im already performing a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda,  its been 20 minutes since then and the program is still working
<mefisto__> frozenfoxx: does it fall back to console login? or just black screen
<ubuntu_> mefisto, i want to get rid of bad blocks
<frozenfoxx> mefisto__: console
<frozenfoxx> mefisto__: If I could remember how to get apt-get to completely reset the Xorg package without breaking stuff (not sure if a dpkg-reconfigure would do this properly) I suppose I could try to reset the package and reinstall the ATI driver.
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: sounds like the installation of your drivers was borked somehow - was your xorg.conf changed and when you did the manual install was that with the ubuntu package installed?
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: I'd purge any fglrx packages, ubuntu or ati and then retry - did you install with a buildpkg command?
<ubuntu_> why is the internet full of people asking how to low level format, and all responses is "thats dangerous dont do it" tell how to low level format or just shut up stop lecturing us
<ubuntu_> gr
<ehird> goauld: complaining will make people help you more.
<goauld> im just tired of people asking why i want to do something instead of telling yes or no
<goauld> lol
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: to my knowledge (it's my wife's system) she was running proprietary drivers only, so I'm guessing that with the upgrade a new X must've broken it.
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: I'll try to have it remove the ati drivers and any fglrx packages.  I haven't used buildpkg, but how can I get the xorg.conf back to the stock state from the package maintainer (or have it autoconfig)?
<goauld> ill ask in debian they are the real professionals
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: Been awhile, sorry about the question.
<omer_> How can I change my distro's language?
<NigelS> goauld: sometimes it's a legitimate question since people don't always know what they're doing well enough to know there's a better way; also your terminology is a little odd - if you want to erase data irrecoverably you can have a go with shred which will make multiple passes writing zeros to a drive
<draik_> How can I add automatic mounting to the hard drives in my computer?
<frozenfoxx> draik_: Lookup modifying the /etc/fstab
<goauld> nigeis, its not people's problem whats the result of my doings
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: Nice, gonna jot that down in my admin manual...
<goauld> nigeis, that is like asume everyone is stupid and taking lots of steps before give the help
<NigelS> goauld: actually it is since they don't want to waste their time with a solution that turns out to be for a problem other than the one described so asking people to talk about what they're trying to accomplish is not so unreasonable now is it?
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: with -phigh you're asked some questions, -pcritical should ask none and give a basic file
<mefisto__> frozenfoxx: you'll probably need to remove all ati drivers and reinstall just one of them
<mefisto__> frozenfoxx: fglrx that is
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: so my recommendation would be - purge fglrx (if installed manually I think you have to use their installed to uninstall) and also apt-get remove any ubuntu fglrx packages.  you may want to reinstall the dri packages to be sure that's in a consistent state - then get the fglrx 9.2 installer and run with -buildpkg Ubuntu/Intrepid (assuming that's your version)
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: that'll give you a load of .debs which you can install -also run aticonfig to have the xorg.conf sorted out for fglrx
<goauld> nigeis, you are right, people is stupid and when they ask about a specific information to do something is because the underlaying problem is another and easier to fix
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: depending on your chipset (r500 etc) the OSS driver might even support full accel now
<mefisto__> frozenfoxx: and if possible, install without catalyst - just the driver
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: Gotcha.  It's a X1600 so I think it's a r600, but honestly I don't watch the hardware that close to know for certain.
 * frozenfoxx goes to implement aforementioned changes.
<draik_> frozenfoxx: Is there a method I can use to make sure I don't mess it up in any shape way or form?
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: the r600s are the moden 2000 series, the r700s the 4000
<frozenfoxx> draik_: Well, if you *don't* touch what's in there now it should be fine, just add to the bottom.
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: Huh, guess it might a r500 now after all.  Full acceleration with radeonhd?
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: possibly - check out http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature which lists the capabilities at present of the radeon and radeonhd OSS drivers
<mefisto__> frozenfoxx: lshw -C display    will tell you what you have
<frozenfoxx> mefisto__: R530
<mefisto__> frozenfoxx: this place might be of help too: http://wiki.cchtml.com/
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: cool that should be supported by the latest radeonhd to a good extent - requires some settings in xorg.conf though AccelMethod Exa for example - it's on their wiki - generally with ati cards its best to try the options and see which works best - fglrx has horrendous bugs but might be better for now than radeonhd or maybe RHD is great for r500 now :)
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: Thanks for the tip.  I'm working on getting through the earlier steps now though before I get ahead of myself. :)
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: hehe, well just having that minimal xorg.conf should get you a display since it will default to the radeon driver
<harjot> !mount manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount manager
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: You said to reinstall the DRI packages to make sure they're in a good state, don't suppose you know offhand which packages control DRI?
<frozenfoxx> I've decided to give the OSS drivers a shot since, honestly, we like OSS
<Guest7543> hola
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: libgl1-mesa-dri and I'd just check that those features for r500 are in the current ubuntu version - some of them might only be in the development code which is yet to hit Intrepid
<harjot> !mountmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountmanager
<antonio_> hola
<antonio_> hace unos días instalé en mi ordenador el kubuntu, pero no consigo abrir mi correo electonico de hotmail
<draik_> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<antonio_> alguien puede decirme que pasa, hago klic en el mensaje pero no se abre
<moebius> msg
<antonio_> hola soy de madrid
<moebius> hola soy de bloomington
<antonio_> hace poco instale kubuntu
<antonio_> no consigo abrir mis e-mail de hotmail
<antonio_> cuando hago klic el mensaje no se abre
<antonio_> que puedo hacer?
<moebius> part
<moebius> quit
<donat> меня видно?
<donat> наверно нет..
<mefisto__> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<devilsadvocate> hi.. i have a bit of a problem. my kontact sort of crashed (somewhat randomly) the last time i tried to open it with a bunch of errors that suggested the filesystem wasnt writeable. now when i start it i dont see my disconnected imap accounts there. any hints on how to get it back?
<frozenfoxx> NigelS, got some more fun if you don't mind a few more minutes...while X itself comes up now (purged fglrx, ati, dri, and reinstalled dri and radeonhd) it complains there's no .xsession or .Xsession in the user's home
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: True enough, I don't see one, but I have no idea how that would've gotten obliterated.  Any way to just regenerate one?
<Exilant> cp the one from /etc/skel
<Exilant> if there is one
<frozenfoxx> Hmm, strange though, I don't see one of those in another working installation I'm using right now.
<frozenfoxx> Exilant: Don't see one there
<frozenfoxx> I would've imagined that running up /etc/init.d/kdm would take care of these issues, but it dies, too
<frozenfoxx> Says /usr/bin/kdm isn't there...
<mefisto__> frozenfoxx: do you have /etc/X11/Xsession  ?
<frozenfoxx> mefisto__: Yes, and there's a Xsession.d as well
<frozenfoxx> I suppose I could just tell it to reinstall KDM
<mefisto__> frozenfoxx: maybe try removing any reference to ~/.xsession from /etc/X11/Xsession  or try creating an empty .xsession file to stop the message ?
<frozenfoxx> mefisto__: I could, but there isn't a .xsession file of any kind on my functional Kubuntu install, so I figure that shouldn't be what it's *really* complaining about.  kdm not being in /usr/bin is really troubling
<frozenfoxx> Ah, the wife tells me now that something *bad* happened with kdm when updating...must've been it.
<mefisto__> whereis kdm  ?
<frozenfoxx> On that system...it's not there, apparently.  Going to try removing the package and resinstalling
<mefisto__> kdm does work still?
<frozenfoxx> mefisto__: No, that's what I'm saying
<frozenfoxx> Ah, says it's completely gone...very nice.
<Guest60144> wow ..  i found a chat ... whats up people ~~
<frozenfoxx> Kubuntu things.
<Guest60144> how do i change my name in here ?
<mefisto__> /nick your-new-nick
<StretchedOut> THanks allot
<StretchedOut> i just got a new Msi- Mobo,   and a 3.1 dualcore AM 64 and 8gigs of SLI ocz ram
<StretchedOut> RUNNIN dual boot with vista ultimate and now Ubuntu
<StretchedOut> Loving it
<noren> !shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown
<draik_> frozenfoxx: What am I to put into my fstab?
<draik_> I've been trying to find something but can't
<noren> is there any script for timed shutdown of system
<noren> draik_: hi whats up
<draik_> noren: Hi. I'm just trying to put an automount for my 3 other HDDs
<frozenfoxx> draik_: Just something to keep in mind for future research check out a "man fstab" for all options
<frozenfoxx> draik_: Also you can usually reference the other lines for your hard drives for something to modify
<mefisto__> noren: kde4.2 ?
<noren> mefisto__: yes
<frozenfoxx> draik_: Such as a line "/dev/sda4 / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1" will mount up the first sd drive (hard drive) that it sees to /, ext3 as the file system, and will remount it as read-only if it screws up bad
<mefisto__> noren: you could go to systemsettings> task scheduler  and add /sbin/shutdown to run when you want it to
<frozenfoxx> draik_: In yours you probably see a lot of "UUID=<hairy-looking alpha-numerics>"
<mefisto__> frozenfoxx: shouldn't that last 1 be 0 for root partition?
<frozenfoxx> draik_: That's just a "better" way of referencing the drive since it'll be consistent regardless of when it's detected on bootup
<StretchedOut> lol
<frozenfoxx> mefisto__: It's not on mine, but honestly I have no idea since normally I mess with NFS and Solaris mounts.
<noren> mefisto__: dont see any option llllike that there
<mefisto__> noren: you don't have task scheduler? it's in the advanced tab on mine
<frozenfoxx> draik_: I'd love to tell you how to get the UUID for your hard drive partitions, but I don't remember.  Yahoo/Google/Live should know, though
<StretchedOut> where can i go to get really cool themes.  i seen one someone had, it was a neoluminesence ...
<mefisto__> noren: is kcron installed?
<noren> mefisto__: i have service manageer session manageeer
<frozenfoxx> draik_: That should get you started, though.  I know it's a little complicated, but really after you start to get the hang of it it's not hard.
<noren> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<frozenfoxx> draik_: My *big* recommendation is that after getting your /etc/fstab how you like, make a copy to keep in your home directory for backups
<frozenfoxx> draik_: That way you can always rebuild and not have to say, "Oh, s.o.b., how was that done?"
<mefisto__> draik_: sudo vol_id /dev/sda1  (for example)
<mefisto__> draik_: to get UUID that is
<frozenfoxx> mefisto__: Very nice
<draik_> frozenfoxx: Right now, I'm saying "fudge! Shooty backup failed"
<frozenfoxx> draik_: Yeah, I've got something like that at work right now, only dealing with tapes.  :(
<draik_> I lost all of my music, all of my pictures, all of EVERYTHING. :'(
<frozenfoxx> draik_: Yeah, that happened to me once.  Now I backup everything a couple of ways.
<noren> draik_: thats BAD :(
<noren> even i lost data worth 160gb then haaaad to usse file recovery i could only recover 40gb of that :(
<frozenfoxx> draik_: It may sound like overkill, but I've found a separate backup server with an external hard drive and a hardware RAID on your main media server + NFSv4 mounts = pretty happy setup.
<frozenfoxx> Over time you can also set up a more robust internal and external RAID setup on the backup server.
<frozenfoxx> But I'd just get a BluRay burner and make hard copies
<noren> !RAID
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<draik_> I'm going to get something setup as my backup server soon. Sis is getting rid of her old PC and that's my key to a backup server
<Duesentrieb_> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<Duesentrieb_> bah, bad bot foo.
<Duesentrieb_> so, who can tell me how to get suspend/hiobernat back into my menu?
<kaddi> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kaddi> hi :)
<noren> kaddi: hi
<mefisto__> noren: do you have kcron installed? task scheduler should show up in systemsettings if it is installed
<luis__> ei, guys how i can install firefox in konsole??
<devilsadvocate> luis__, sudo aptitude install firefox
<mefisto__> noren: or   kcmshell4 kcm_cron
<luis__> thx a lot guys :D
<_Whipper> aptget install all :)
<ockonal> hello
<ockonal> i think, that my sound is lower, than it was in Windows =)
<_Whipper> \o
<ockonal> I can't use that volume in Linux
<mefisto__> ockonal: turn it down in windows :)
<ockonal> mefisto_: :D
<_Whipper> and i f**ng cant use this client.. :P
<ockonal> Whipper: what client?
<_Whipper> Konverstat.
<_Whipper> this sucks a lot
<mefisto__> _Whipper: what's wrong?
<_Whipper> cant get the confs the way i want in this client
<devilsadvocate> ockonal, check your PCM settings
<ockonal> devilsadvocate: where are them?
<devilsadvocate> ockonal, i usually do that on the command line
<devilsadvocate> ockonal, alsamixer
<ockonal> alsamixer: are there any gui?
<mefisto__> ockonal: kmix
<ockonal> alsamixer: kMix?
<larsll> ockonal: kmix?
<ockonal> :-D
<ockonal> Thanx
<mefisto__> ockonal: you might have to right-click to enable some of the channels in kmix
<mefisto__> ockonal: not enable, but to show them
<ockonal> mefisto__: Ok, thanks. Now i know what to do
<_Whipper> dmn.. beer and a fag, and back to basics :) >
<mefisto__> _Whipper: what settings are you looking for?
<_Whipper> just installed Sabayon on the othe machinae, thats.. umm.. quite interesting distro ;)
<_Whipper> mef: all ;)
<_Whipper> mef: just have to learn how to use this client, or try another..
<_Whipper> but now thatbeer and a fag
<mefisto__> _Whipper: there's a kde4 one called quassel you might want to try
<lokpest> hmm, my Kaffeine tries to install some codecs when I try to watch something, but then says "Codec package is already installed" but then I cant watch anyway...
<_Whipper> mef: thnx, ill loo it up somewhere-in-time ;)
<mefisto__> lokpest: I get that occasionally
<lokpest> ok?
<mefisto__> lokpest: usually closing kaffeine and restarting fixes it
<lokpest> mefisto__: hmmm, no, have been like that for a long period now
<kaddi> anyone using kde 4.2 on a laptop? my laptop freezes for a couple of secondes whenever it tries to display a "energy is low" message
<mefisto__> lokpest: long period, like after reboots?
<lokpest> yes
<kaddi> it also resets my desktop brightness to the top
<kaddi> :D
<mefisto__> lokpest: on everything? or just DVDs?
<noren__> i m trying to find something to speed up the Konqueror
<racecar56_> i want to disable touch to click on kde 4.1.4 how do i do that?
<lokpest> mefisto__: hmm, have not tested dvds, mostly webstreams
<lokpest> but also local moviefiles iirc
<mefisto__> lokpest: and you have the needed codecs installed?
<lokpest> mefisto__: well, it tells me I do
<lokpest> mefisto__: do you have any Idea whats the codec package for kaffeine?
<mefisto__> lokpest: do you have medibuntu repo added?
<lokpest> no
<mefisto__> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mefisto__> lokpest: if you add that repo, install non-free-codecs
<mefisto__> lokpest: or try installing w32codecs (assuming you're not running 64bit)
<lokpest> uhm, no thanks
<mefisto__> ?
 * bye-bye-Whip walked away for-a-while
<racecar56_> how do i disable tack to click?
<racecar56_> *tap
 * lokpest has unchecked multiverse, if that is relevant by any way...
<mefisto__> lokpest: you don't want the codecs?
<racecar56_> how do i disable tap to click? im runnning kde 4.2 if that helps (i just upgraded)
<mefisto__> racecar56_: what is it?
<lokpest> mefisto__: not the non-free ones, I thought kaffeine was able to use something like the mplayer reversed enineered stuff
<racecar56_> what's waht?
<mefisto__> racecar56_: what's tap to click?
<racecar56_> you tap the touchpad and it acts like you clicked
<mefisto__> lokpest: if you don't have the non-free codecs, you can only watch video encoded with free codecs, no matter what player (except maybe vlc, which is considered non-free because it comes with non-free codecs :) )
<lokpest> mefisto__: I thought mplayer hade reverse enineered codecs?
<mefisto__> racecar56_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mefisto__> racecar56_: add this: Option "TapButton1" "0"
<racecar56_> but xorg.conf way dosen't work/kills my system
<lokpest> mefisto__: ok, so how do i tell Konq to use mplayer instead of kaffeine?
<mefisto__> lokpest: does mplayer play the files you want?
<lokpest> Idunno
<mefisto__> lokpest: you can set defaults in systemsettings > file associations, or in konqueror settings, file associations
<mefisto__> lokpest: I don't think that's true about mplayer. that would make it non-free
<mefisto__> lokpest: it IS true of vlc, and that's why it's now considered non-free
<lokpest> mefisto__: reversed engineerd codecs are free
<lokpest> ??
<mefisto__> lokpest: as far as I know, mplayer doesn't install any codecs, just the player
<lokpest> well, mplayer-mozilla installs codecs iirc
<racecar56_> ok i 'switched to kubuntu' by installing kubuntu-desktop and i want to get rid of the gnome stuff, what do i do?
<mefisto__> racecar56_: intrepid?
<racecar56_> yes
<mefisto__> racecar56_: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
 * _Whipper returns..
<lokpest> hmmm, will installing Ubuntu Hardy and then installing KDE make one have a KDE3-distro with longer support than oktober 2009??
<mefisto__> lokpest: mozilla-mplayer is in multiverse, isn't it? so you won't have it if multiverse is disabled
<lokpest> mefisto__: downloaded that package from website and installed manually
<lokpest> its not non-free, just patent encumbered
<_Whipper> in general, its a good idea check your repos Before trying anything :)
<mefisto__> lokpest: and that would make it non-free, right? what else could it mean?
<lokpest> no, just because its patent encumeberd does not mean its non-free
<mefisto__> lokpest: so patented means free now?
<_Whipper> ;)
<reisi> is it known issue that the latest intrepid with backports and proposed repos enabled is broken?
<wildbat> how do i use skim in Konversation?
<mefisto__> reisi: it could break, depends on what you install
<lokpest> well, if one would awoid all patent encumbered software, there wouldnt be a single program to run, not 1!
<mefisto__> lokpest: that's not true at all
<lokpest> yes
<_Whipper> lok: u're so wrong
<lokpest> the linux kernel potentially inflicts on about 300 patents
<lokpest> by a study made a few yeas ago
<_Whipper> lok: now u r talking something out of this universe
<mefisto__> lokpest: a study commissioned by microsoft, maybe?
<mefisto__> lokpest: where is this study?
<reisi> mefisto__: kde-window-manager currently has a file that the latest kdebase-workspace-data is trying to overwrite, dpkg dies while aptitude safe-upgrade
<_Whipper> maybe someone have heard abaout the conflict with MS and Suse...
<mefisto__> lokpest: or is that study patented too, and secret?
<lokpest> mefisto__: nope, RMS have mentioned it in his speeches
<_Whipper> lol
<reisi> mefisto__: though, for some reason my kde-window-manager seems to be of 4.1.4, yet all other kde packages are from 4.2.. it should be noted that this has been upgraded through kubuntu 8.04 -> 8.10..
<lokpest> _Whipper: ??
<_Whipper> lok: nothing, sorry, i just could not help that :)
 * lokpest has a t-shirt that says "RMS is my homeboy :)" :-)
<mefisto__> lokpest: http://www.pcw.co.uk/vnunet/news/2189971/torvalds-tells-microsoft-put
 * _Whipper hasnt got a shirt at all :) only a beer and jeans :)
<mefisto__> :)
<mefisto__> that's a nice image you put in my head, thanks _Whipper
<lokpest> mefisto__: well, im not sayin that the linux kernel inflicts on MS patents...
<_Whipper> and Linus in from Finland, so u cant mess with him :)
<lokpest> but the thing is... write code => inflict patents
<_Whipper> or u'll be messing with me too :)
<mefisto__> lokpest: that just doesn't make any sense. you're saying everything is non-free?
<_Whipper> lok: u r making no sense what so ever, be more spesific
<lokpest> mefisto__: depends, if you're saying that patent encumberd code is non-free, then yes then all code is non-free
<mefisto__> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<lokpest> but I dont see code that is patent encumbered as nonfree
<_Whipper> hmm..
<lokpest> mefisto__: I know wery well what free software implies, and it has nothing to do whit patents per se (althoug patents is not 100% irrelevant)
<_Whipper> lok: u should really do some more reading abaout free software before making such assumptions..
<lokpest> _Whipper: dito
<mefisto__> it would be a pretty crazy patent that allowed use in a way to make it "open-source"
<_Whipper> :)
<mefisto__> eg, modifying the code?
<lokpest> not what I said, but that have been thought about
<mefisto__> ok, this is all probably way off-topic anyway
<lokpest> you dont patent code, you patent ideas
<lokpest> fucking asshats that makes their online videos online in proprietary format :(
<mefisto__> sssshhh
<_Whipper> heh :)
<_Whipper> someone seems pretty upset abaout something..
<lokpest> yes... I cant watch to video I want...
<mefisto__> lokpest: you *could*
<_Whipper> anyway, mefisto, what was the client u reffered ?
<mefisto__> but you have that t-shirt :)
<mefisto__> _Whipper: quassel ? irc client?
<lokpest> mefisto__: not without using nonfree software... and thats unethical
 * lokpest ponders on gNewsense some more...
<_Whipper> mef: jep, something like that, other than this s**t ;)
<Hamra> hi, anyone here with a fresh install of kubuntu jaunty? or a ready VM to insert a jaunty liveCD and try something for me?
<kaddi> i have a suggestion for the frame-widget on kde4. :D I'd love to be able to doubleclick the current picture and get it opened in a viewer like gwenview? anybody willing to do this for me? :D
<mefisto__> lokpest: "Good people do not need laws to tell them to act responsibly, while bad people will find a way around the laws." -Plato
<lokpest> mefisto__: well, mabye somebody will make a ripp of the video and upload it to thepiratebay :-)
<mefisto__> lokpest: maybe watching that video at all is "unethical"?
<lokpest> why?
<mefisto__> it's been touched by proprietary filth, and can never really be clean again :)
<lokpest> mabye, but Im glad as long as I dont taint my system
<lokpest> kthxbye
<_Whipper> pretty damn good filosopfy u got there lok :)
<_Whipper> dmn, just missed :)
<kaddi> cu
<_Whipper> mm.. going to try some othe client, see u, or not :)
<srujan> Has anyone ever heard of monodevelop
<srujan> I have a couple questions of clarification
<fabian> I'm testing Jaunty Jackalope - nice KDE 4.2!
<Schuenemann> hi, I'm trying to rebuild the kernel and I get this error after I run make: no rule to process target "kernel/bounds.c", needed  for "kernel/bounds.s". Stop.
<Schuenemann> what's wrong?
<Ch1ppy> hey, can anyone help me get msn working in kopete? it currently won't let me sign in
<danbas> is a blu ray iso of the entire jaunty repo for AMD64 planned?
<danbas> as is the case for lenny
<_Whipper> some beer and pizza now.. if that solves my problms.. :)
<SuspectZero> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ch1ppy> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Ch1ppy> psh, that doesn't help
<_Whipper> pidgin is more like skype, dont like it..
<Ch1ppy> Nope, I don't like it either
<_Whipper> good old Virc would be nice tho :)
<Walzmyn> how is pidgin like skype?
<_Whipper> i dont have the energy to response to that :P
<mefisto__> Ch1ppy: firewalled?
<compilerwriter> Can someone tell me please the keyboard shortcut to reverse video a window?
<frozenfoxx> NigelS: mefisto__:  just wanted to let you guys/gals/whatevers know, I figured out the problem for my wife's Kubuntu installation
<frozenfoxx> Apparently during the upgrade she skipped over a question about kdm being upgraded and, somehow, the entirety of kubuntu-desktop got annihilated
<frozenfoxx> Reinstalling that + radeonhd drivers has made it even better than before (and actually better than my nVidia graphics system in some ways...smoother, more reliable 2D)
<mefisto__> frozenfoxx: so you had more than just kdm missing
<_Whipper> nvidia sucks anyway, have it in my laptop, and...
<frozenfoxx> mefisto__: Yep, turns out all of KDE got erradicated.  How?  I have NO idea, but after reinstalling and rebooting (restarting X server wasn't enough) it came up just fine.
<frozenfoxx> mefisto__: And those radeonhd drivers, stock, kick serious butt for the X1600 on the desktop.  There's no noticeable lag, which is something my nVidia driver GF7800GT can't claim
<NigelS> frozenfoxx: cool, glad to hear it - I'm looking forward to the drivers catching up with my rv630 card - be nice to have properly implemented opengl and what not - no more random fglrx nonsense like videos that can't play without a black band when compositing is going on
<NigelS> yeah, it's a nice clean implementation on every level - I really like where the linux desktop could be in a few years
<kuaera> I'm excited about the next six months, actually
<kuaera> The KDE desktop is getting cleaned up and Qt4.5 performance is very good
<mefisto__> NigelS: I get a diagonal kind of flicker about every second in videos, with compositing on. is that what you see?
<kuaera> ATi has better community support, so drivers there are getting better and better
<kuaera> As the OS looks better as a whole, it attracts more intensive work, too.
<NigelS> mefisto__: with fglrx, the latest, it's improved - instead of flicker there's now a black band! but yeah it's basically broken
<NigelS> desktop effects are unbearably slow with it and as for wine apps...pfft, I can forget that one :P
<NigelS> but by april the radeonhd and radeon guys will be really close to fully opengl support so we can finally kiss fglrx good bye :)
<mefisto__> NigelS: I'm not brave enough to try the newest, after the hassle I went through getting the current one working :) maybe when jaunty is released
<NigelS> mefisto__: it's straight-forward when you know the pitfalls but I take your point - it is a pita
<mefisto__> NigelS: lazy, I should say. not really about being brave
<NigelS> kuaera: I'm excited by that too - basically the front page of phoronix is exciting :) we can dream one day of linux 3d being faster than windows :P
<kuaera> It is in some rare instances.
<kuaera> I know that Wine can very, very rarely run games faster than native windows, and all the DirectX calls are being translated into OpenGL
<Ch1ppy> Can anyone help me with this: kdenetwork: Depends: knewsticker (>= 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1) but it is not going to be installed ??
<NigelS> yeah, I've frequently had wine outperform windows - when you consider all the clutter that linux strips out from the overal OS that's not too surprising
<NigelS> the problem is the implementation of the 3d drivers - for both nvidia and ati the performancec is worse than the windows driver
<NigelS> with the OSS drivers...will be intersting to see what happens
<chris-rc1> hi
<dragomir> hi
<dragomir> :)
<chris-rc1> does anybody know the package name which the system monitor hdd plasmoid belongs to?
<mefisto__> apt-cache search plasmoid-
<dragomir> Hi all
<dragomir> I am new with ubuntu
<mefisto__> chris-rc1: plasmoid-simplemonitor ?
<dragomir> and I really like it,but I can't solve my sound problem.I don't have any sound with amsn and skype and with the sound recording
<dragomir> any help will be appreciated
<dragomir> :)
<chris-rc1> mefisto__: did that and still don't know where it belongs
<chris-rc1> dragomir: do you have any sound at all?
<dragomir> yes
<dragomir> the players
<chris-rc1> what system?
<dragomir> hm
<dragomir> thats good question
<dragomir> :)
<chris-rc1> ubuntu or kubuntu and which version
<dragomir> ok
<dragomir> ubuntu
<dragomir> ultra
<mefisto__> does amsn and skype use oss sound?
<chris-rc1> i think skype uses alsa
<dragomir> sorry guys
<dragomir> I really don't know all this
<dragomir> as I said I like the sistem
<dragomir> but is very different than vista
<chris-rc1> they are way behind the win version, but not that far that they would use sth like oss
<mefisto__> dragomir: look in skype options, sound devices
<NigelS> it might be as simple as the mic being muted...
<dragomir> yes mefisto
<dragomir> I did it
<NigelS> which i suspect is the default
<chris-rc1> dragomir: well, first of all, you might be better off in #ubuntu (sorry, standard answer)
<mefisto__> dragomir: do you have more than 1 soundcard in the menus for sound in/sound out?
<oobe> i just did a fresh install of kubuntu 8.10 then upgraded to kde 4.2 and now the task bar at the bottom of the screen is only half length
<dragomir> but I don't have sound on the sound recorder aswell
<oobe> does anyone  know how i can make it bigger
<chris-rc1> this is because the mic is off, NigelS is right
<NigelS> oobe: you can drag the taskbar to any length you desire if you click on the plasmoid icon
<dragomir> yes
<oobe> ah i see thanks
<dragomir> but I can't turn it on
<chris-rc1> in the mixer?
<dragomir> yeap
<mefisto__> oobe: there is also maximize, in "more settings"
<chris-rc1> why not?
<NigelS> if you click on the speaker icon dragomir there's a button labelled mixer - when that opens you should see symbols for the microphone etc - are the mute options unticked?
<dragomir> I am thinking
<dragomir> I am with sonyvaio
<NigelS> (the speaker icon is in the taskbar btw)
<dragomir> may be is some conflict with the drivers
<dragomir> yes nigel
<dragomir> :)
<chris-rc1> and you have increased the volume?
<dragomir> yes
<dragomir> the only sound I have is actually from the players
<chris-rc1> well, if you have sound that means there is no conflict with the drivers
<dragomir> it strange that with amsn I can't listen even the winks
<dragomir> and can't play it
<chris-rc1> i don't know about gonme, but in kde you do have to choose the input source
<chris-rc1> gnome, obviously
<AndySpain> hi!!  i have a little language problem here on KDE. I installed two languages: German and Spanish, so that both users could log into a kde in his/her native tongue...
<AndySpain> but somehow, it mixes them up a little
<AndySpain> not much but yes
<AndySpain> I get on German login mostly German Texts but for expample the delay hiere in Konversation which is in German, is in Spanish
<AndySpain> or pop up messages: they are in German. But the OK and CANCEL buttons are in Spanish
<AndySpain> ???
<mefisto__> AndySpain: so you have german installed in one user, spanish in the other? or german and spanish in both?
<AndySpain> both in both
<AndySpain> to choose language on login screen
<mefisto__> ok
<chris-rc1> AndySpain: try to set the languages in systemsettings again. maybe it helps...
<AndySpain> at least that's what i thought it would be like
<AndySpain> worked like this on gnomen ubuntu before
<AndySpain> chris-rc1  deinstall language there and then install it again?
<mefisto__> language is per-user, isn't it? or am I wrong about that? I only use one language
<chris-rc1> just see whether they are set correctly there. try choosing another and then the first one again and click apply. i don't know, maybe it helps...
<AndySpain> work space - the transparent thing on desktop is called Desktop Folder  (English) . K-Menu is German, exept: the hibernate entry, this one's Spanish
<chris-rc1> mefisto__: otherwise it doesn't really make sense...
<AndySpain> Land/Region: Germany  Languages (in that order): German, Spanish, English
<AndySpain> the buttons there are 50% German 50% spanish
<chris-rc1> what if you delete the other entries?
<AndySpain> well, I now changed order and restored order and clicked make German system language and then "Apply" - lets see if after restart it works
<AndySpain> if not, I'll might consider deleting one. But actually I like changing languages myself as well
<dragomir> well thank you guys for your help
<AndySpain> am in spain and if taling with spaniards, it's convenient to have spanish system
<dragomir> :)
<AndySpain> thank you
<mefisto__> dragomir: did you get skype sound working?
<chris-rc1> just wanted to ask :-)
<dragomir> ope
<dragomir> nope
<dragomir> :)
<dragomir> othing
<dragomir> nothing
<dragomir> no sound pn the sound recorder
<mefisto__> dragomir: and just one soundcard? it's a laptop, right?
<dragomir> yes
<AndySpain> chris-rc1  it's not really a big problem. i was just curious why it occurs. Had gnome setup with two languages, both ones being pure
<chris-rc1> AndySpain: it's pretty annoying though
<AndySpain> that's why I'm here... ;-)   But it's only about 5 % of all entries that are either in Span or engl
<scartissue> .
<AndySpain> anyway, thank you chris-rc1
<AndySpain> am leaving now. Have a nice evening all!
#kubuntu 2009-02-22
<mDemocritus> found the solution for my icon quandry... firefox's application icon is located at /usr/share/firefox/icons/default.xpm or /usr/share/firefox/chrome/icons/default/default.xpm, 48x48 xpm image. i changed both, and it works
<chris-rc1> dragomir: have you found an input source?
<dragomir> yes
<dragomir> on the volum control
<dragomir> all they are checked
<NigelS> dragomir: you mean unchecked I hope
<NigelS> since the options along the top are "mute"
<dragomir> oh
<dragomir> they have to be unchecked?
<NigelS> well not unless you want them muted
<dragomir> :)
<wildbat> anyone knoehow do i use skim in Konversation?
<mefisto__> dragomir: can you do: cat /proc/asound/modules
<wildbat> anyone know how do i use skim in Konversation?
<dragomir> sorry mefisto
<dragomir> I don't know how
<dragomir> is comand at the terminal
<dragomir> ?
<mDemocritus> dragomir: yes, run "cat /proc/asound/modules" in a terminal
<mefisto__> dragomir: open konsole from the menu (or alt+F2 and type konsole) and copy/paste the command: cat /proc/asound/modules
<dragomir> ok
<NigelS> I really think you should try one thing at once...I'm now confused about whether the sounds channels are muted ;)
<helmi> hello!
<mDemocritus> !hi | helmi
<ubottu> helmi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dragomir> they are not muted
<helmi> please, i want to know how to accelerate download speed of update manager?
<ubuntu_> hi
<mefisto__> helmi: you could try changing download servers
<helmi> how can i do this, am newbie
<mefisto__> helmi: alt-F2, then type: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<mefisto__> helmi: then look in the menu where it says "Download from:"
<lucas_> Buenas
<helmi> thak u
<lucas_> Hi
<lucas_> This is my first time whit Kubuntu
<mefisto__> helmi: usually the closest server is faster, but try the others too maybe. especially "main server"
<SJr> How can I assign the meta key as a shortcut by itself?
<SJr> How can I change the system tray / notification area to require double click to activate?
<SJr> I'm having some minor graphical bugs with the System tray as well.
<goosfancito> hola a todos
<bazhang> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<GWild> Hello - as a first Kubuntu installation would you recommend 8.10 or 8.04?
<chris-rc1> GWild: i don't even know which version we have now :-) hardy is 8.04, right?
<dsnaike> GWild 8.10
<GWild> hmm
<GWild> decisions decisions....
<GWild> one is kde 3.5 and one is 4.x right?
<mefisto__> GWild: 8.04 and 8.10 are very different in kubuntu
<Dragnslicer> If you go with 8.10, make sure to install KDE 4.2 from the PPA repository
<mefisto__> GWild: right, that's the main decision
<GWild> I've heard that 4.x is a bit buggy....
<dsnaike> Gwild 4.2
<mefisto__> GWild: 4.2 is much improved, but you have to install from the experimental PPA repository
<GWild> dsnaike: 4.2 and 8.10 eh?
<GWild> mefisto__: ok
<GWild> hmm
<GWild> I'm brand new to Kub, so pardon the elementary questions
<GWild> I like it though - ran Gentoo for several years
<GWild> and it's tedious......
<mefisto__> GWild: there's also Jaunty 9.04 which you can install now, or wait for official release in april
<dsnaike> GWild google kde 4.2 and read
<GWild> will do
<GWild> I actually have 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) installed
<GWild> it's what I'm using now
<GWild> but several things are strange
<dsnaike> then get 4.2
<dsnaike> like
<GWild> ok
<mefisto__> GWild: much fewer things are strange in 4.2, but still far from perfect
<GWild> hmm, maybe I'll just install 8.04 w/ 3.5 and wait
<GWild> I'll have to decide
<dsnaike> GWild take ur time with application installs after the upgrade research first
<GWild> dsnaike: ok
<mefisto__> GWild: another option is to partition your disk so you can install many and decide which you like
<GWild> mefisto__: that's a good option too
<GWild> out of curiosity - I have two physical drives and Kub is installed on 1
<GWild> what app would you recommend to rearrange the partitions/mountpoints?
<GWild> I want to use the other unused drive
<GWild> and integrate it into the system
<mefisto__> GWild: gparted is nice and easy to use
<dsnaike> GWild i have 2 160 gig hd's parted 80gigs each distro on each
<dsnaike> no windows
<GWild> no windows
<GWild> I have a Win box since I must for work but I only 'use' Linux
<dsnaike> my lappy handles that
<GWild> gparted - I'm going to check that out - move the mountpoints around
<GWild> If I'm not here in one hour I'm reinstalling!!
<dsnaike> be carefull
<GWild> will do - I've never used gparted
<GWild> and I've never done this after the fact - always before....
<mefisto__> GWild: gparted lets you play around with things but won't make any changes till you apply
<GWild> understood
<GWild> ty
<mefisto__> GWild: but if you make many changes, then change back, then change again, gparted will do all those steps if you apply, and it will take a long time
<GWild> mefisto__: I see - applies them in fifo sounds like
<maco> is konqueror incompatible with google reader?
<mefisto__> maco: works for me
<maco> mefisto__: jaunty?
<DarkTan> i having a problem with my graphics card. I switched my laptop to dual screen with a projector and have been stuck with 640x480 ever since
<maco> i just get the header and "Loading..." in the little orange bar, and then the rest is blank. konq says "page loaded"
<Dragnslicer> maco- have Javascript disabled, maybe?
<maco> launchpad works, so i dont think so
<mefisto__> maco: works in hardy and intrepid VM for me
<maco> yeah js is enabled
<DarkTan> anyone know how to fix problem with an ATI card?
<mefisto__> what problem, DarkTan?
<DarkTan> i having a problem with my graphics card. I switched my laptop to dual screen with a projector and have been stuck with 640x480 ever since
<family> What is the command to install nvidia drivers?
<Bugsbane> sudo jockey-kde
<Bugsbane> then choose the nvidia driver
<Bugsbane> and apply
<Bugsbane> oops kdesudo jockey-kde
<Bugsbane> (sudo on a gui is *bad*)
<mefisto__> Bugsbane: also, oops ati driver :)
<family> Thanks a lot bugsbane
<Bugsbane> np
<mefisto__> Bugsbane: oops, sorry, got that mixed up. thought you were talking to DarkTan
<Bugsbane> @ mephisto_ lol, I was scratching my head over that one...
<bbapti> where can i get help upgrading to kde4.2 from intrepid 4.1
<DarkTan> i actually used that info, gonna reboot and see what happens
<bbapti> i'm starting from a fresh install from cd of 8.10 64bit version
<bbapti> then i added the reposatory and added the key
<bbapti> with the instructions on the cite http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Bugsbane> ok, then all you need to do is add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main to your sources and do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and reboot
<bbapti> so i did that
<bbapti> and a ton of stuff was missing....
<v4lentin> emm... somebody's french here?...
<bbapti> it, from what i could tell, failed to comit some of the packages
<DarkTan> well i re-enabled the proprietary driver, and that didn't help any
<Bugsbane> hmmm... would be worth looking at dpkg.log in /var/log it should give you some hints as to what happened
<Bugsbane> (that was to @bbapti)
<mefisto__> !fr | v4lentin
<ubottu> v4lentin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bbapti> so i went back and reinstalled from cd....because i am tied to using a wifi connection, and when i cam back in there were so many packages missiing that things like knetworkmanager were broken and i coulnt try and reinstall packages
<Bugsbane> @bbapti I would try doing sudo dpkg --configure -a then sudo apt-get install -f a couple of times and see if that helps
<bbapti> bugsbane.....step four on that cite......is there anything that i should do from a fresh install or is that only if you add things after
<bbapti> i actually had to do that to get it happy before i tried to restart and ot crippled
<Bugsbane> @bbapti sometimes it just needs somethings installed first and other things configured second. So if you do this a few times often it will work itself out.
<mefisto__> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Bugsbane> @bbapti Do you get a specific error in the console?
<trevor> hey
<bbapti> it told me that there were no packages needed upgrading or installed....it said one thing got helf back
<mefisto__> DarkTan: try that resolution link ^^
<trevor> i just installed kubuntu and updated to kde 4.2
<trevor> why does my laptop seem to be incredibly hot
<DarkTan> checking the link now mefisto__
<mefisto__> DarkTan: or look in /etc/X11 and see if there are any xorg.conf backups
<Bugsbane> @bbapti So when you do sudo apt-get upgrade it should say what package is held back. Can you say which one?
<roccity_> 4.2 is awesome has a slight different feel under the hood
<Bugsbane> 4.2 feels *much* faster. :)
<roccity_> Bugsbane: yeah seems to be more together
<bbapti> well i have since had to start over.....i just wanted to make sure that i didnt "miss" anything obvious
<bbapti> i will attempt it again and give chime in if i see any errors or anything
<Bugsbane> @bbapti  Usually it's either just what I typed above, or if you're using experimental ppa's, some bad packaging or conflicts (such as Amarok Neon had two packages trying to write one file).
<bbapti> thanks for the help guys i will let you know how i make out
<bardok> moin
<Bugsbane> @bbapti  if it's the second, you can --force it but it's a bit dangerous if you don't know what youre doing
<Bugsbane> @bbapti  no problem. Good luck!
<bardok> wie werde ich die vierer kde los??????
<DarkTan> ok, xandr stats my max screen res id 640x480, which is way wrong
<bardok> wee can ai kill the 4. kde killin?? i'will the 3 kde
<bbapti> you know its funny i did this on my laptop that i am using now ...and all i had to do was   sudo dpkg --configure -a then sudo apt-get install -f
<Bugsbane> @bardok If you are trying to kill an app in KDE4 press ctrl+Esc, choose it and click "Kill"
<bbapti> and it worked fine.
<bbapti> .......oh......i think i know what i screwd up
<Bugsbane> @bbapti Awesome. That's what we like to hear. :)
<bbapti> i dont think i ran the dpkg --configure -a
<bbapti> i just did the apt-get install-f
<Bugsbane> @bbapti Yes??
<Bugsbane> @bbapti Ahhhhhh...
<Bugsbane> @bbapti We live and learn. :)
<DarkTan> mefisto__: xrandr doesn't seem to be doing anything for me
<bbapti> because apt said or.....so i just did the last one
<bbapti> hahahahah well take 2
<bbapti> what does the dpkg comand do?
<roccity_> bbapti: it installs packages
<bbapti> that the apt get command doesnt
<roccity_> bbapti: so dpkg -i some package
<roccity_> it's the command line version of gdebi
<bardok> thx for this tip
<bardok> ^^
<mefisto__> DarkTan: try editing xorg.conf like the example on that page. the display subsection and the monitor section are the things to work on
<DarkTan> well i can't even figure out what i need to put in for modifying the display
<mefisto__> DarkTan: man xorg.conf  gives detailed info if you need it
<bbapti> oh hey...one question before
<bbapti> i go fot it
<DarkTan> for example: the pages tells me to enter "xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768"
<DarkTan> i know LVDS should be changed to what ever my output is
<mefisto__> DarkTan: try the display subsection first, putting in the highest resolution you need
<bbapti> should i do an upgrade with out the 4.2 reposatory in there first or does it matter.....ie go directly to 4.2 from the cd install
<DarkTan> well i doesn't tell me what the display is
<roccity_> bbapti: what do you mean
<roccity_> are you going to do a fresh install or apt-get upgrade?
<bbapti> right now from a fresh install from the cd there are a bunch of things that need updating
<bbapti> should i do that first then go to 4.2
<bbapti> or just go for 4.2 right away
<roccity_> bbapti: if its a apt-get one yes upgrade 4.1 one first
<bbapti> ok so make 4.1 fully up to date....then do the 4.2 upgrade procedure
<roccity_> bbapti: it will cut down on problems later
<bbapti> ok good idea
<sensae> Hello
<roccity_> bbapti: yeah you should do that with any major upgrade
<sensae> I'm having weird blue corruption on my notification tray icons
<bbapti> ok good idea
<mefisto__> DarkTan: in the "Screen" section, put in SubSection "Display", Modes "1024x768", EndSubSection (like in the example, each on its own line)
<bbapti> thanks agian guys
<anouar> hi every one
<mandy> hola
<anouar> u speak english ??
<DarkTan> ok, where is the xorg.conf file at?
<mefisto__> DarkTan: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarkTan> 0_o I have 7 xorg.conf files
<DarkTan> is that supposed to be that way?
<mefisto__> DarkTan: they are probably backups. there should be just one being used, named xorg.conf
<roccity_> DarkTan: are they back ups?
<DarkTan> one is xorg.conf, the rest are xorg.conf(1-6)
<roccity_> DarkTan: if they have ~ after them they are back ups
<roccity_> DarkTan: yeah they are back ups
<DarkTan> well they don;t have the ~ after them
<roccity_> DarkTan: are they copies?
<mefisto__> DarkTan: xorg.conf.6 is probably the most recent. look at what's in that and compare it to your current xorg.conf
<DarkTan> meh, 6 is the same as current, 5 and 1 are missing almost everything, 2-4 are the same, each with two sections for 640x480
<SuspectZero> whts a good application that can open virtual machines for me
<SuspectZero> i tried vbox but it doesnt seem to work properly
<mefisto__> SuspectZero: virtualbox
<SuspectZero> i tried that but i get an error that i cant seem to fix
<tuxi> virtualbox works just fine for me
<SuspectZero> anything else?
<tuxi> some have used qemu (iirc)
<mefisto__> DarkTan: make a backup of xorg.conf, then try editing one of the backups with 640x480 adding the resolution you want, then save that as xorg.conf
<DarkTan> ok, i try that
<mefisto__> DarkTan: or pastebin one of them if you like so we can take a look at what you have http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DarkTan> i like that idea better
<DarkTan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121276/
<mefisto__> DarkTan: what resolution do you want?
<DarkTan> 1280x768 i think
<DarkTan> is that a valid widescree res? i can't remember what it used to be
<maco> DarkTan: 1280x800 usually, i think
<DarkTan> i dunno, i'd have to reboot in to windows to find out
<mefisto__> DarkTan: use the gtf command to get a proper modeline for xorg.conf
<mefisto__> DarkTan: like this: gtf 1280 768 60
<mefisto__> DarkTan: that would be for 1280x768 @ 60 Hz
<DarkTan> ok
<DarkTan> ""1280x768_60.00"  80.14  1280 1344 1480 1680  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync"
<mefisto__> DarkTan: ok, try this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121277/
<mefisto__> DarkTan: keep a backup of your current one in case you can't login graphically
<mefisto__> DarkTan: so you can change it back
<DarkTan> i've already done so
<DarkTan> also backed up the back up ^^
<racecar56> hey my computers went insane when i ran that command that removed gnome
<racecar56> agh at least it's done with
<DarkTan> yes, it will do that
 * DarkTan did that once, had to do a full reinstall
<racecar56> yeah
<racecar56> i had to do it too
<racecar56> because i always make my /home partition seprate i didnt lose my data :>
<mefisto__> racecar56: so you did a full reinstall?
<racecar56> yes
 * DarkTan keeps all his stuff on a ntfs partition so windoze can access it too
<racecar56> lol@windoze
<muxomor> how you make startus with * ?
<DarkTan> Microsuck Windoze XD
<muxomor> *z
<muxomor> meh
<mefisto__> muxomor: you type /me  and it's replaced with your name
 * muxomor is curious
<muxomor> thanks ! :-)
<DarkTan> so, what do i do with that mode line?
<mefisto__> DarkTan: I put it in the one I gave you :http://paste.ubuntu.com/121277/
<mefisto__> DarkTan: just use that as your xorg.conf
<mefisto__> DarkTan: I added line 55, and changed lines 66 and 67
<DarkTan> ok, now what do i do?
<racecar56> microsuck windoze XDDDD
<racecar56> lolz
 * racecar56 lol'z
<DarkTan> reboot or just change the res?
<mefisto__> DarkTan: logout, restart X from the login menu and login again. or just alt-ctrl-backspace to restart X immediately (everything in kde will shutdown, so save anything you need to first)
<DarkTan> ok, will do so now
<mefisto__> DarkTan: do you know how to do a console login ?
<racecar56> hey darktan do you think that windows 7 wil fail?
<mefisto__> hope he can restore that backup if it doesn't work
<racecar56> doh
<muxomor> does anyone use psad?
<racecar56> the clock is in military time O_o how do i fix that
<Dragnslicer> System Settings -> Date and Time, I think
<Dragnslicer> Sorry, Regional and Language
<mefisto__> yeah, weird how it's in there
<mefisto__> most people don't think of date and time as a language thing
<Walzmyn> since i've updated to interpid I cannot get my printer to work
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: are your printer and settings still there?
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, yes, it still lists the printer
<Walzmyn> everything says it's printing - just nothing happens at the printer, mefisto__
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: try removing then reinstalling cups
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, though apt?
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: have you tried setting up a second version of your printer?
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, i'm not sure how. the printer stuff is all different in 8.10
<mefisto__> try the browser interface: http://localhost:631
<SJr> Plasma and Xorg are taking up 75% of my cpu on a my core 2 duo machine, even though composting is off suggestions?
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, i found a different printer interface (i'd already found 3) that allowed me to uninstall the printer and re-install it, we'll test it now
<Walzmyn> woohoo! she prints!
<mefisto__> Walzmyn: what interface did you use? something in the menu?
<Walzmyn> mefisto__, I guess I should thank you. I was scrolling though the Kmenu looking for adept when I found that printer interface
<Walzmyn> Kmenu>application>sysetm>printing
<Walzmyn> I'd just not seen it there
<SJr> Where do I file bugs for KDE with Kubuntu? KDE or Kubuntu's bug reporting.
<Walzmyn> SJr, depends on the bug, if it's local to kubuntu or all of KDE
<Walzmyn> which may be hard to determine
<SJr> lol yes I know, but who will bitch at me less for posting on the wrong forum.
<Walzmyn> weal, based on the people on the chat channels, kubuntu will bitch less
<Walzmyn> but i think the bug people are all pretty ameaniable in both camps
<SJr> rofl
<SJr> Yeah I dunno what it is about freenode but there vicious
<Walzmyn> having never reported a bug (I always find them after they've been fixed) I cannot help ya there
<mefisto__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug  but do a search first to see if someone else has filed the same bug. might even find a workaround or solution
<mefisto__> SJr: kde programs have "report a bug" in the help menu
<SJr> Hmmmm I've already searched there bug database, but didn't find anything
<SJr> ubuntu's bug tracker seems down
<mefisto__> that's the ubuntu one I gave you. here's kubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<SJr> Probably also down
<SJr> Ah no it's up
<racecar56> restarting xorg i updated to 4.2 from 4.1.4
<flice> hi
<flice> after upgrading to KDE 4.2 on Ubuntu 8.10 from backports, the "end" key stopped working in text fields (both QT and GTK)
<mefisto__> kde 4.2 is in backports now?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> some packaging bugs are still being ironed out
<mefisto__> so it's still better to upgrade through the experimental ppa? or is it the same?
<JontheEchidna> it's the same
<JontheEchidna> if you already have 4.2 you shouldn't have any problem going from ppa -> backports
<mefisto__> I suppose there's other things in backports apart from 4.2 though that you might not want, right?
<JontheEchidna> right, I suppose
<stretch> how do i find more chats ?
<ibuffy> occasionally my keyboard quits responding... what's with this?
<ibuffy> typically it's just kde apps, but last time... even firefox didn't respond
<JontheEchidna> maybe sticky keys are somehow being activated
<JontheEchidna> you could try holding a key down for a while next time it happens
<stretch> yeah i have that too sometimes...
<trevor> hey, i am having problems activating my ati graphics card with the hardware drivers selection
<trevor> how can i do that?
<trevor> or is there a better way
<mefisto__> is it listed in hardware drivers?
<trevor> yes?
<trevor> i click activate and it doesnt do anything
<trevor> just sits there
<mefisto__> xorg-driver-fglrx is what it installs
<trevor> sooooo
<trevor> if
<trevor> i were to put in a terminal command what would it be do you know?
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<trevor> thats what i thought
<trevor> thanks
<draik_> I want to recover files from the HDD. What apps would you all recommend? I can access the XP drive and a LiveCD without touching the Kubuntu HDD.
<srujan> have anyone used monodevelop
<trevor> ok so i put in the konsole command it everything went fine, but it still isnt activated
<trevor> and i cant do anything when i click activate
<mefisto__> trevor: put in Driver "fglrx" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the "Device" section
<mefisto__> trevor: on its own line: Driver "fglrx"
<syroth> hey quick question anyone got a min?
<mefisto__> trevor: then save it, and restart X. hopefully it will work with the right resolution
<InfernoLinux> Hey, I need help finding/installing a network driver on a gigabyte ex58-ud5 mainboard
<trevor> ok can i copy and paste what is in this file for me, and you can tell me where to put it
<trevor> ive never had a problem in ubuntu or mint or fedora, but for whatever reason this seems completely different to me
<mefisto__> !paste | trevor
<ubottu> trevor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Totski> hello
<trevor> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/121305/
<InfernoLinux> can anyone help me get my onboard lan ports to work
<Slartibartfast> InfernoLinux, seems a Realtek RTL8111C chip
<InfernoLinux> so what do I do
<InfernoLinux> its a fresh install of 8.10 kde4
<Slartibartfast> maybe you'll read in this thread ... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-671614.html ... but it seems to be for Hardy  ...
<mefisto__> trevor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121310/  lines 25-27 are options I needed to get video working properly. might be different for your particular card
<Slartibartfast> InfernoLinux, sory seems for gutsy, don't know if it is still not fixed
<syroth> this is directed towards anyone / everyone , in my last set of updates mysql was installed on its own ( just did a mark all upgrades in synaptic)
<syroth> and i want to know if anyone knows why or how i can figure out why
<InfernoLinux> gahhh that was a lot of reading for the bottom to say they "fixed" the bug
<trevor> thanks mefisto, i will give it a try later
<InfernoLinux> Slartibartfast I had to use the driver from the cd to get it to work in vista because windoze update is an rtard and tried to update it with faulty software. I think I just need to find the driver for this chip
<Slartibartfast> yes sorry, download the http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<Slartibartfast> maybe that helps ...
<Slartibartfast> Follow the instructions in the Realtek readme
<InfernoLinux> seems silly but which one should i grab
<Slartibartfast> but wait ...... if you do modprobe r8168 ... you can not configure a network?
<InfernoLinux> let me try
<InfernoLinux> module not found
<Slartibartfast> and what if you do modprobe r8169 ?
<mefisto__> does modprobe need sudo ?
<InfernoLinux> Error inserting r8169 (blahblah) Operation not permitted
<InfernoLinux> if i do it with sudo nothing echos
<Slartibartfast> then the module is probably loaded
<Slartibartfast> can test with lsmod |grep r8169
<InfernoLinux> but when i click on knetworkmanager it doesnt see either of the ETH ports
<InfernoLinux> lsmod |grep r8169 returns <r8169   40196 0>
<Slartibartfast> so it is loaded ....
<Slartibartfast> "dmesg |grep eth0" gives output?
<InfernoLinux> negative
<Slartibartfast> mmm strange ... so the module loads perfectly for the hardware, but it does not see the hardware ...
<InfernoLinux> its bloody perplexing i tell you
<Slartibartfast> so another road you can take is try the driver from the realtek website ... there is a linux driver listed ... read the docs there howto do ...
<ETie> okay im back
<ETie> now on ubuntu
<ETie> man, there is 122 proc on this thing
<santiago> Hi! I have a question...
<ETie> go on
<santiago> is there anyway for konqueror to have plugins for "share this" and "Diigo"??
<ETie> meh
<Slartibartfast> InfernoLinux, maybe this thread also is helpful for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<Slartibartfast> Seems a lot of people have problems with this chip
<mefisto__> ETie: I have 222 processes. I win :)
<ETie> mefisto__:  ive seen shells with 30 processes
<ETie> its not a contest im sure
<mefisto__> just kidding around ETie
<imps> This is just a a quick question but, how hard is it to get wine installed and working?
<mefisto__> imps: sudo apt-get install wine
<imps> Oh, so its relatively simple?
<mefisto__> imps: how well it works depends largely on the program I think
<imps> Just need to get HL2 working.
<imps> Google is telling me its  support.  Thanks for the info, mesfisto
<silver_swords> hi all
<trevor> hey, mefisto, you still there
<trevor> when i try to edit my xorg.conf, it says i dont have the permission to edit it, how do i get write access
<gords> hi all! what are the free rtmp server which runs on ubuntu 8?
<mefisto__> if you're using a graphical editor like kate, kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf      or in terminal  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trevor> i was just using kate
<mefisto__> trevor: but if for some reason it completely fails and X doesn't start, you'll need to do console login and do it with sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf to remove Driver "fglrx"
<trevor> i tried sudp gedit
<trevor> sudo i mean
<mefisto__> trevor: sudo in console programs, kdesudo for graphical "gui" ones
<caustin_> Anyone here tripple booting with Vista, XP and Kubuntu?
<trevor> when i open it up in terminal with both nano and kate /etc/.... it brings up blank documents
<mefisto__> trevor: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trevor> thats what i used
<trevor> and it is blank
<trevor> when it comes up
<mefisto__> trevor: capital X ?
<trevor> yes
<mefisto__> X11
<trevor> there we go
<trevor> i got it to come up
<mefisto__> trevor: the commands at the bottom of the nano screen eg, ^X ^W means ctrl-X ctrl-W etc
<trevor> awesome, thanks so much mefisto
<scott_ev> anyone know the kubuntu development channel?
<trevor> it is working now
<mefisto__> trevor: you exited and saved it?
<mefisto__> trevor: you need to restart X to see if it works after saving it
<silver_swords> anybody got yahoo messenger 9 working in wine?
<santiago> is there anyway for konqueror to have plugins for "share this" and "Diigo"??
<draik_> DaSkreech: The backup failed. I'm using hope and prayer to recover my files.
<DaSkreech> How much of the files came across?
<draik_> Recover Data for Linux is still at 4% for the last 45 minutes. Nothing showing.
<draik_> Stellar Phoenix Linux Data Recovery is coming up with a total of 2.08GB :) and counting
<draik_> It just jumped from 2.04 to 2.20GB
<draik_> *2.08 to 2.25GB now.
 * draik_ likes Stellar Phoenix for recovery
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> Where did you find it?
<draik_> DaSkreech: Do you mean the app?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> hi peacesarah
<draik_> Google
<draik_> "linux disk recovery"
<DaSkreech> Of course
<draik_> 3.22GB and counting right now
<draik_> 50,000+ files
<DaSkreech> Nice
<draik_> :)
<draik_> What is a *.7z file?
<DaSkreech> A compressed file
<draik_> OK. Never seen that extension.
<draik_> DaSkreech: ARK won't open the *.7z file
<DaSkreech> Then why did you ask about it?
<DaSkreech> You don't have the unzip utility installed
<draik_> How do I install it?
<draik_> What is the package name?
<draik_> What is phonon-backend-xine?
<bbapti> hey guys....anyone arround that could give some 4.2 upgrade advice
<lancerace> i need a had with a kde4.2 upgrade problem
<lancerace> <---same user as bbapti
<lancerace> i have followed the directions as in theis cite.......http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<lancerace> did the sudo aptitude update and upgrade
<lancerace> it downloaded an and started to install.
<lancerace> i did the mysql passwd
<lancerace> it did some setting up
<lancerace> then died
<lancerace> i did a dpkg --configure -a
<lancerace> and an apt-get install -f
<lancerace> and it still says A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<lancerace> "
<draik_> !enter | lancerace
<ubottu> lancerace: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lancerace> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lancerace>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_amd64.deb
<lancerace> sorry
<lancerace> any ideas?.......i am running 8.10 fully up to date version of kde 4.1.4 before attempting to do the switch to 4.2
<lancerace> oh and its 64 bit version if that matters
<draik_> DaSkreech: 4.05GB in 1 hour. Not bad, huh? It's only a bit over 1/3 done with the drive, too.
<DaSkreech> Sounds nice
<mefisto__> lol. draik_ I read what you said and thought you meant you were *downloading* something that was 2.25GB
<draik_> Whoa
<DaSkreech> draik_: phonon-backend-xine is the xine backend to phonon
<draik_> DaSkreech: You don't say ;)
<DaSkreech> bbapti: 4.2 instructions are in the topic
<mefisto__> lancerace: so what happens if you try to install kde-window-manager ?
<draik_> I didn't pay attention to my 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and now I have installed 4.2 on this laptop.
<DaSkreech> lancerace: can you install that package by itself?
<lancerace> lets see
<DaSkreech> draik_: Whoops :)
<draik_> Oh well.
<draik_> I rarely, if ever, reboot this laptop.
<draik_> What is the deal with 4.2? Is something wrong with it?
<mefisto__> draik_: I found out just a while ago that 4.2 is in backports repo now
<lancerace> i get that same error
<lancerace> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lancerace>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa7_amd64.deb
<DaSkreech> draik_: you don't need to reboot. Just logout press alt+E and log back in
<DaSkreech> lancerace: remove that file
<lancerace> ok......woking on it
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: the file? or remove the package?
<DaSkreech> That file
<DaSkreech> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives etc etc
<lancerace> ok its now dling it agian
<lancerace> well i just killed that one file
<lancerace> but it errored again
<lancerace> slightly diffrent error this thime
<draik_> Is there anything wrong with KDE4.2?
<mefisto__> lancerace: try apt-get remove kde-window-manager then reinstall (the upgraded version)
<DaSkreech> draik_: as with all KDE 4 relelases so far. If you have a problem with it then something is wrong with it
<lancerace> can i just copy in the output of the aptitude that that i get.......or is that too offencive
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mefisto__> lancerace: is it an error about overwriting something?
<lancerace> yep
<lancerace> i was about to try ur sugestion
<draik_> I guess I will reboot and see what happens. I also want to use the new kernel
<mefisto__> kde-window-decorator or something?
<draik_> I hope to see you all soon.
<lancerace> by running the command that mefisto recomends it also wants to remove kubuntu-desktop.............should i do this?
<DaSkreech> lancerace: Yes
<lancerace> ok....?  here goes
<lancerace> no i guess that i will try to install kde-window-manager
<lancerace> same error message ....i will try and use the paste bin so u can see my error message
<DaSkreech> ok
<lancerace> hmmmmm konquoror seems broken now..:(
<DaSkreech> lancerace: Of course it is
<lancerace> Cannot Initiate the http Protocol.........booo
<DaSkreech> lancerace: join #lance-paste
<mefisto__> :)
<draik> DaSkreech: I cannot use the GUI. I have no borders on the windows and the keyboard does not respond.
<draik> I am in TTY1 on the laptop using IRSSI
<DaSkreech> draik: can you jump back to GUI andsee if alt+F2 works ?
<draik> Nothing works in regards to the keyboard. I can't type anything. It's like a keyboard doesn't exist.
<DaSkreech> draik: Works on tty2?
<ockonal> draik: after updating to kde 4.2?
<draik> DaSkreech: I'm on TTY1 right now with IRSSI
<draik> ockonal: Yes, after the upgrade to 4.2
<DaSkreech> draik: ok tty2 try export DISPLAY=:0.0
<DaSkreech> then kwin&
<ockonal> draik: heh =) Wait, please
<draik> ockonal: Ok
<michael> does anyone in here have any experience upgrading end of life versions
<draik> DaSkreech: 'export DISPLAY=:0.0'
<ockonal> draik: befero all sace all your data (like bookmarks, contacts) rm -r ~/.kde   then sudo aptitude purge kwin && sudo install kwin
<ockonal> draik: *save
<DaSkreech> huntz: Sure
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<draik> How do I get to TTY2 since I'm using TTY1 right now for IRSII
<huntz> I am running edgy now and I would rather not throw away my setup just to upgrade
<draik> *IRSSI
<dr_Willis> I always install a 'backup' window manager like icewm - just in case KDE dies on me :)
<DaSkreech> draik: alt+ctrl+F2 use alt+ctrl+F1 to get back to TTY1
<DaSkreech> dr_Willis: Still need to start it :)
<huntz> I have been through the upgrade notes
<draik> It doesn't do anything, DaSkreech. I'm stuck in IRSSI
<dr_Willis> DaSkreech,  exit .xinitrc and 'startx' :)
<huntz> and I am having issues with the patch command
<draik> I guess I have to quit IRSSI first.
<draik> What are the commands again?
<DaSkreech> draik: alt+ctrl+F2 doesn't work ?
<DaSkreech> huntz:
<draik> DaSkreech: Nope.
<DaSkreech> Which patch command?
<DaSkreech> draik: alt+left arrow ?
<draik> DaSkreech: Nope.
<DaSkreech> weird
<draik> None of the arrows.
<huntz> the command in the guide say sudo patch < DistUpgradeControler.py.patch
<draik> What are the commands again? I'm going to quit IRSSI once I get the commands.
<huntz> its for patching the upgrade bug in edgy
<draik> ockonal: What was the command you told me to run earlier?
<DaSkreech> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<DaSkreech> then kwin &
<ockonal> draik: rm -r ~/.kde
<ockonal> draik: sudo aptitude purge kwin && sudo aptitude install kwin
<DaSkreech> huntz: that's 6.10 ?
<huntz> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> ockonal: how about mv ~/.kde
<DaSkreech> draik: use mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebkup
<ockonal> mm. yeah, thanx
<DaSkreech> huntz: So you are reading the EOL upgrades page ?
<reboR> Sorry to break in, I just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my backup drive. After installation it loaded fine but i've tried to start it up few times afterward but it loads the background image but not the rest of the desktop or menus.
<draik> DaSkreech: ockonal: OK. I'm going to try now.
<DaSkreech> ockonal: Your mail is kept in ~/.kde not a nice thing to lose for most people
<draik> DaSkreech: Yeah, I know :(
<draik> I hope to get my mail back :)
<draik> Well, hopefully I'll TTY in a bit
<russlar> @reboR: kquitapp plasma; /usr/bin/plasma >& /dev/null from command line
<ockonal> DaSkreech: Yeah, thanx. I forgot it ;)
<huntz> Yes I have them printed up I started in safemode
<wildbat> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<russlar> !!
<DaSkreech> huntz: Ok I see it what's the issue?
<russlar> reboR: you may have to run that twice. Plasma likes to crash on me when using the proprietary Cisco VPN client
<huntz> DaSkreech: I do the 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<huntz> it gives me the patch schtuff for fiesty
<huntz> then the command in the guide say sudo patch < DistUpgradeControler.py.patch
<draik_> DaSkreech: ockonal: WOOHOO! I just needed to do 'sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager'
<cllaudyu> how can i stop kde from crashing so often?
<draik_> FYI- I'm in GUI with borders and (obviously) my keyboard works
<russlar> cllaudyu: what part of kde is crashing? what version of kde?
<huntz> and it tells me that file or directory doesn't exist
<draik_> cllaudyu: When you get your answer, let me know. My KDE4.1.4 desktop kept doing that.
<cllaudyu> kde4.2 plasma and everything is crashing
<ockonal> draik_: ;)
<russlar> cllaudyu: everything everything?
<draik_> DaSkreech: ockonal: Thanks for your help. Very much appreciated.
<cllaudyu> every little thing
<russlar> the desktop crashes, but running windows don't?
<cllaudyu> no
<draik_> I don't know what it is about 4.2, but it looks simplified, somehow.
<draik_> DaSkreech: 7.00GB+ and just over 50%
<draik_> I don't think I'm going to get it all back, but the little things (pix, music, torrents, emails, ~/.kde) are what matter the most.
<cllaudyu> i minimized konversation and got a blank screen
<russlar> ahhh...
<russlar> plasma crashed
<cllaudyu> how can i restore eveything?
 * dr_Willis does a transfusion
<russlar> can you bring up a terminal window?
<cllaudyu> it's annoying
<cllaudyu> im trying that now
<cllaudyu>  i opened a terminal
<russlar> ok
<russlar> do this: kquitapp plasma
<cllaudyu> what do now?
<russlar> cllaudyu: kquitapp plasma
<cllaudyu> i got a error
<russlar> cllaudyu: probably because it wasn't already runnint
<russlar> cllaudyu: now run this: plasma >& /dev/null
<cllaudyu> it worked
<russlar> cllaudyu: :)
<cllaudyu> )
<cllaudyu> crashed again :((
<russlar> it seems to happen to me a lot
<russlar> ?
<draik_> russlar: I'm not familiar with that. What does '>&' do?
<russlar> draik_: sends all terminal putput to /dev/null
<draik_> russlar: Wouldn't '>' alone have sufficed in that case?
<russlar> maybe
<russlar> but >& looks cooler
<cllaudyu> this has no way to be solved?
<draik_> I don't mean to be an @$$, I am just wondering about the meaning to the command. I know that every character has it's meaning/purpose.
<russlar> draik_: it's all good
<russlar> I think the >& includes errors in the redirect
<cllaudyu> i runned that last command u toled me russlar  but it's doing it over and over again...
<russlar> huh
<cllaudyu> crashing
<russlar> do ls -lrt in /var/log
<draik_> russlar: Awesome. Good to know about that command entry. Thanks :)
<cllaudyu> thanks anway
<russlar> cllaudyu: something's up, causing plasma to crash instantly
<russlar> obviously
<cllaudyu> russlar yeah and nothing got this to stop
<russlar> is there anything in /var/log/messages ?
<cllaudyu> where is that?
<russlar> cllaudyu: /var/log/
<cllaudyu> i runned it in the terminal but gave me permision denied
<russlar> then tail -50 messages | more
<Huntz> DaSkreech: did you give up on me...lol
<yoley> hey
<yoley> hola
<russlar> !/var/log/messages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cllaudyu> i found it
<russlar> cllaudyu: outstanding
<cllaudyu> error  in librdf
<draik_> Did anyone else here get a PM from yoley?
<russlar> nope
<Huntz> negative
<draik_> OK. I guess I was randomly selected for a "hello" PM
<cllaudyu> what is this nepomukservices
<russlar> cllaudyu: filesystem metadata
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Sorry got a call
<russlar> cllaudyu: it'll be really cool, once they get it right
<cllaudyu> that crashes my system
<Huntz> thats fine I was about to step out for a cig
<russlar> cllaudyu: you can turn it off in system settings
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Did you make the patch file?
<cllaudyu> i'm doing that right now
<Huntz> DaSkreech: well I asume it came in with the do-release-upgrade
<DaSkreech> cllaudyu: do this in the terminal kquitapp plasma
<Huntz> it doesnt say anything about making a patch
<draik_> I just got a text and my phone won't stop vibrating. LOL.
<DaSkreech> cllaudyu: then mkdir plasmabkup && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* plasmabkup && plasma
<DaSkreech> Huntz: No it's right above it in the page
<DaSkreech> Huntz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cllaudyu> DaSkreech it doenst work man
<cllaudyu> do not work
<DaSkreech> cllaudyu: Where does it fail ?
<russlar> DaSkreech: yeah. we've tried that already
<DaSkreech> cllaudyu: Oh doh sorry wrong fix :)
<russlar> plasma starts up, then crashes instantly
<cllaudyu> hmmm
<cllaudyu> how can i recover plasma to desktop again?
<russlar> cllaudyu: what video card are you using?
<DaSkreech> cllaudyu: are you afraid of the terminal ?
<draik_> For anyone in KDE4.2 and using Kopete, any issues with connecting to MSN messenger?
<cllaudyu> only ma windows are open
<russlar> draik_: nope
<DaSkreech> russlar: ooh good question
<DaSkreech> draik_: try install libmsn
<draik_> !libmsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmsn
<draik_> !info libmsn
<ubottu> Package libmsn does not exist in intrepid
<russlar> oops
<cllaudyu> i'l do a reboot
<draik_> libmsn0.1 :)
<DaSkreech> !info libmsn0.1
<ubottu> Package libmsn0.1 does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> Umm yeah :)
<DaSkreech> that
<draik_> LOL. It does exist because I just got it.
<Huntz> DaSkreech: so I need to transfer that patch file text to a file manually?
<mefisto__> ubottu is getting behind the times
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> Huntz:
<russlar> <ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> Don't know
<draik_> butterly lights up for a sec and fails. Oh well.
<DaSkreech> I just know that should work
<mefisto__> oh I don't, ubottu
<draik_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Texas> im tryin to instal wine through my adept manager  and it says it could not commit the changes any help
<russlar> Texas: try it from terminal
<DaSkreech> Huntz: copy that patch on the site to DistUpgradeControler.py.patch
<russlar> Texas: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: No it's not in intrepid
<draik_> Texas: Is there a reason why it cannot commit?
<Texas> how exactly would i do that im very new
<russlar> Texas: open a termial, and paste the command I just typed out
<russlar> !aptitude
<Texas> thank you
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<draik_> Can the Calendar widget on the desktop be changed to have the weeks start on a Sunday and the date format be MM-DD-YYYY?
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: so how am I getting it? backports?
<DaSkreech> You have KDE 4.2 ?
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> That's where yo uare getting it from
<Huntz> DaSkreech: so far it looks like its takin off
<DaSkreech> apt-cache policy libmsn0.1
<Texas> it didnt work ima coppy and paste what it said
<DaSkreech> !paste | Texas
<ubottu> Texas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Texas> its not too large
<draik_> DaSkreech: Was that for me? (libmsn0.1)
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: kde4.2 is in backports now. I've removed the experimental ppa
<russlar> DaSkreech: good to know
<russlar> 4.2 is in backports now?
<Texas> its just the last couple opf lines
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: ah well I don't think that ubbotu indexes backports
<Huntz> Ik I am gonna see if fiesty takes, be back with updates
<DaSkreech> Texas: More than 2 ?
<Texas> ahh i see
<Texas> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Texas> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Texas> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<russlar> Texas: quit adept first
<Texas> thats god im dumb
<Texas> thansk
<draik_> DaSkreech: apt-cache policy libmsn0.1 results in this for candidate and installed:    4.0~beta4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<cllaudyu> hey how can i stop this nepomukservices in terminal?
<russlar> cllaudyu: ps -ef | grep nepomukservices
<russlar> the sudo kill -9 that PID
<DaSkreech> draik_: That's fine
<draik_> DaSkreech: OK
<cllaudyu> that kills it?
<draik_> cllaudyu: Yup. You can also do 'sudo killall nepomukservices'
<russlar> should
<cllaudyu> i did that and got this: no proces whas terminated
<Texas> now is wine a program that i have to open or will windows files automaticly work
<draik_> Remove the 's' at the end. The process name has to match
<russlar> they should work
<draik_> Texas: Both.
<DaSkreech> Texas: Check for Linux equivalents first
<cllaudyu> "sudo kill all" worked
<draik_> Texas: And "work" is too general of a term. You will want to consult the winehq per app. Some install and run, some install but won't run and others are pure garbage.
<russlar> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<draik_> russlar: Cool. Didn't know that existed.
<cllaudyu> tell me that command to restore plasma back please
<Texas> thanks everyone
<draik_> !works for me
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<draik_> That's the other one I was thinking about for a long time now.
<sensae> When I type into some programs, my entire screen flickers with black lines - anyone else have this problem?
<DaSkreech> cllaudyu: kquitapp plasma && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* plasmabkup && plasma
<cllaudyu> kquitapp plasma && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* plasmabkup && plasma
<cllaudyu> Application plasma could not be found using service org.kde.plasma and path /MainApplication."
<draik_> DaSkreech: Just over 66% done and I've recovered 9.15GB and counting.
<cllaudyu> u saw that?
<DaSkreech> That's the error?
<cllaudyu> yea
<russlar> plasma's not running
<DaSkreech> ah
<russlar> so kquitapp can't quit it
<DaSkreech> cllaudyu:
<DaSkreech> Just run plasma
<cllaudyu> i need to boot again
<cllaudyu> F%#K
<draik_> I have to be at work in 12 hours. Thanks everyone that helped me and I hope to get most, if not all, of my data restored soon. G'night everyone.
<russlar> draik_: that doesn't sound good.....
<russlar> !clonzilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonzilla
<draik_> russlar: What doesn't sound good?
<russlar> data loss
<draik_> Oh
<russlar> check out clonzilla
<russlar> get a spare drive, and make backups
<draik_> Yeah, DaSkreech has been really cool about helping me out.
<russlar> what happened?
<draik_> russlar: I did a backup. The backup wasn't successful as it first appeared. Now, I'm trying to recover from a formatted drive.
<draik_> Out of ~345GB, I appear to be recovering 10GB at this point.
<DaSkreech> !info clonzilla
<ubottu> Package clonzilla does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> Package clonezilla does not exist in intrepid
<russlar> draik_: have fun with that. :-(
<draik_> russlar: It's been fun for the past 3 days.
<russlar> DaSkreech: clonzilla.org
<DaSkreech> Ok
<draik_> Can clonezilla.org help with restoration?
<russlar> not really
<draik_> :(
<russlar> it's a specialized build of debian, built to do backups and resotres from those backups
<russlar> using a mix of partimage, and dd
<russlar> and gzip
<draik_> I've had the scan going on for 3 hours now and it is just over 66% done. I'll leave the desktop active and see what results I have in the morning.
<draik_> G'night all and thanks again for everything.
<russlar> good luck
<draik_> Thanks
<mefisto__> anyone else getting notes plasmoid with no background? I can type in the note, etc, but background is transparent
<DaSkreech> Yeha I have that
<rohan> i am using (k)ubuntu 8.04. somehow from a few days my splash on bootup ends prematurely, and i am presented with the init messages. when the messaged "Reading files needed to boot" appears, splash screen dies. how do i prevent that from happening?
 * DaSkreech shrugs
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: and it's always been like that in 4.2
<DaSkreech> I actually prefer that :)
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: I had the background till a few days ago
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: yeah it's not too bad if I make the text white
<DaSkreech> Well The background I have it's easy to read it on
<DaSkreech> guess thats why I haven't complained
<endboss> need help resurrecting my external 500GB - > http://pastebin.com/m18f1c130 is dmesg output.
<dr_Willis> endboss,  that output says veyr littke other then 'usb device reset'
<endboss> what information should i output then? it shows in BIOS, doesn't load to the normal media directories.
<dr_Willis> did you just try to mount the thing?  give some details.
<dr_Willis> when in doubt - try mounting it manually, what filesystems is it using? what does 'sudo fdisk -l' show about it.. .... :)
<endboss> doesn't show up in fdisk, or qtparted. it was using fat, was going to convert to ext3
<dr_Willis> Its possible its having issues being seen. or for some reasion the drive 'reset'  dmesg sort of imples that.. as if its having a hardware issue.
<dr_Willis> is this a laptop-sized external usb drive? or selfpowered? or what exactly?
<endboss> external USB drive. 500GB IDE.
<dr_Willis> 2.5 inch? or 3.5? own  PowerSupply?
<endboss> seagate barracuta 7200.10, own powersupply 3.5
<mefisto__> rohan?
<mefisto__> too late
<endboss> have attempted plugging into a computer as the only drive, installs dont see it, but it shows up in BIOS.
<dr_Willis> if bios shows it.. but 'sudo fdisk -l' dosent.. well theres somthing odd going on.
<endboss> suggestion to fixing it? besides liquid nitrogen'ing it.
<mefisto__> tried on another machine?
<endboss> tried it on this Kubuntu 7.10, a win XP and a desktop.
<mefisto__> endboss: sudo blkid   ?   probably the same as fdisk
<endboss> yup, just local hdd.
<endboss> lsusb doesn't list either
<dr_Willis> You may want to switch USB cables/ports also.
<dr_Willis> Somthing is very odd about it..  Hopefully the HD isent dead/semi-dead
<endboss> i hope not, 500GB is a lot to lose... =/
<endboss> okay i ran lsusb without it plugged in, then plugged it back in, it added one, Bus 003 Device 005: ID 040d:6204 VIA Technologies, Inc.
<endboss> bad blocks maybe?
<DaddyLonglegs> Adept manager doesn't list anything when I search for a package. Any ideas?
<dr_Willis> rerun dmesg a few times as you plug it in.. you can watch it get seen/detected/scanned
<dr_Willis> I would be backing that thing up ASAP :)
<dr_Willis> I had a 500gb hd die on me the otehr day. with little warning
<endboss> check repos are installed?
<DaddyLonglegs> Yes. apt-get install works perfectly in shell.
<endboss> why would it after detecting it only list this as a line?  [30150.828000]  sda: with nothing else after it?
<DaddyLonglegs> Me endboss?
<endboss> nah. dr_willis.
<endboss> thinking im just gonna RMA it and get a new one.
<Kw4h> hmm. Since KDE 4.2 ark keeps starting up when I boot up my laptop
<Kw4h> and then it crashes :/
<endboss> in warranty till 2012...when the world ends.
<mefisto__> endboss: any jumpers on it?
<DaSkreech> DaddyLonglegs: sudo sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<DaddyLonglegs> DaSkreech: I did it, doesn't work though :(
<DaSkreech> :-(
<endboss> none.
<yaa_> taki-taki o
<a> who know how 2 use qsopcast? it doesnt open the mplayer auto...
<yaa_> hi daskreech
<a> thx
<yaa_> god bless u
<DaSkreech> hi yaa_
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<endboss> should i try adding a jumper/
<dr_Willis> endboss,  Yep - may be a good idea.  mine always die after the warrentee.
<dr_Willis> i never keep the papers either. :()
<endboss> heh i have boxes and papers for everything...
<dr_Willis> I got a whole ROOM of box's and papers.. but i never know what is for what.. so i toss most of it lately
<dr_Willis> I got a 1.5 TB external USB HD for $120 on sale a few weeks ago
<packrat> saw a TB for 69$.
<packrat> internal, and poor. =/
<DaSkreech> That's crazy
<packrat> That's Fry's for ya.
<DarkSmoke> anybody is getting this errror on wine
<DarkSmoke> err:process:__wine_kernel_init boot event wait timed out
<DarkSmoke> and when running winecfg somebody gets unable to comunicate with the mount manager
<kiran> i have a problem with web browsing.. I am using gprs service. i sucessfully connectrd my system to network using wvdial
<kiran> but cant browse through konquerer
<keymone> hi folks! i want to install vim-full but it for some reason wants me to install vim-gnome(why?!?!) and it for some reason depends on ruby 1.8.7(WHY?!?!?!)
<keymone> and i cant upgrade to ruby 1.8.7 because it messes up rails application
<keymone> any ideas how to install vim-full without vim-gnome?
<kiran> i have a problem with web browsing.. I am using gprs service. i sucessfully connectrd my system to network using wvdial   but cant browse through konquerer
<keymone> kiran: what exactly is the problem? it does not resolve domain names nor it does not connect to web site?
<keymone> try ping google.com in terminal
<kiran> i trie ping.. it works fine.. i can get the site using www-browser
<kiran> the error showing is
<kiran> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com/:
<kiran> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/
<keymone> try tracepath google.com
<kiran> i only have problem with Konqurer browser...
<keymone> does firefox work?
<keymone> maybe you have to use some proxy?
<kiran> i dont have firefox installed.. i am now installing it..
<kiran> but i have problem with konquerer .. can anybody help me...
 * DS-Away is away: Not Here
 * DarkSmoke is back.
<noren> hi all
<DaddyLonglegs> Is there any ways to configure kopete notifications to pop up on the bottom corner of the screen, rather than the middle top?
<noren> everytime i log in different set of startup programs starts up how can i control them
<SandGorgon> quit
<rohdef> I just upgraded a lot of kde packages and now KDM can't find KDE4, what do I do?
<blueraven1> I just don't know where to ask this..I have 3 partitions on one drive...one for ubuntu, one for vista, one for win 7..I can't seem to see anything on other partitions in any operating system..only in its own partition..how do I look across partitions?
<swedala> blueraven1: mount them?
<rohdef> blueraven1, in win you can install drivers, in Linux it depens on the ntfs used
<blueraven1> oh, how do I mount a partition?
<blueraven1> I mean in windows
<blueraven1> I can I mount something that doesn't even show up?
<BlueEagle> blueraven1: You would have to ask in #windows for that I guess.
<rohdef> blueraven1, in windows you need the drivers, I used to use an ext2 package (ext3 is backward compatible) and use that, it had an component for the control panel
<BlueEagle> blueraven1: To mount ext*-partitions in windows you'll need a 3rd party driver. I've had some success previously with googling for: windows ext2 driver
<spitfire__> ext2ifs
<spitfire__> it is called
<BlueEagle> thankyou spitfire__.
<spitfire__> as far as i recall
<BlueEagle> spitfire__: that looks quite familiar.
<heinkel_112> does anyone have bright ideas how I can mount a memory card (XD) in an O2 Micro card reader on my computer?
<heinkel_112> it does not seem to get mounted by kubuntu automagics
<spitfire__> heinkel_111: does it appear in lspci?
<blueraven1> blueeagle-once I install ext2 other partitions will just appear?
<spitfire__> The card reader
<heinkel_112> spitfire__: yes
<spitfire__> heinkel_111: hmmm
<heinkel_112> 0a:01.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MS/xD Controller (rev 01)
<spitfire__> heinkel_111: dmesg shows something, after you plug it in?
<heinkel_112> spitfire__: not that I can see
<heinkel_112> the last 14 lines are related to the CPU cores firing up
<heinkel_112> before tat it is related to the wlan firing up, a long time ago
<spitfire__> So it's not mounting problem.
<spitfire__> hmm
<spitfire__> and fdisk -l ?
<spitfire__> Any sdb or sdc?
 * DaddyLonglegs looks at his watch
<swedala> waste of time to look at your watch :P
<heinkel_112> spitfire__: fdisk -l just give me "cannot open /dev/sda" I think this might be because my laptop hd is encrypted?
<spitfire__> maybe
<heinkel_112> sdb, sdc... how do I check for this?
<spitfire__> heinkel_111: is this card readable anywhere else?
<spitfire__> heinkel_111: sorry
<spitfire__> sudo fdisk -l
<heinkel_112> yes, it worked on my windows pc at work
<spitfire__> if there is sdb or sdc it might be your card
<rohdef> how do I get kde4 back into kdm?
<heinkel_112> spitfire__: I get only /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda5
<heinkel_112> I have read cards with this reader previously but maybe a different kind of cards
<heinkel_112> could be a problem with the driver?
<heinkel_112> I will check the memory card from my other camera
 * dr_Willis wakes up
<dr_Willis> sd cards on a laptop?
<rohdef> don't anyone know what package I have to reconfigure to get KDE4 into kdm?
<heinkel_112> good morning dr_Willis! no, it is an XD card I am trying to read
<dr_Willis> in a  laptop built in slot reader?
<spitfire__> heinkel_111: how are other cards?
<heinkel_112> dr_Willis: yes
<heinkel_112> spitfire__: dr_Willis: I tried to insert the SD card from my other camera and it loaded right away, no problem
<dr_Willis> theres some cases where specific built-in reader-slots dont always work..  most do work with 'sd' cards - its with other type cards it can be an issue
<dr_Willis> If you got a xd -> sd adaptor id try that
<heinkel_112> don't think I have any such device
<dr_Willis> the built in multicard readers are often non-standard in many ways. sadly
<spitfire__> heinkel_111: you've got an answer.
<dr_Willis> too many variants on the things..  Mine do NOT show up as /dev/sd##   theyare like /dev/mmc#######
<spitfire__> Try to format it somewhere else.
<heinkel_112> I have a pluggable usb card reader somwhere
<spitfire__> heinkel_111: ^^
<spitfire__> try it
<spitfire__> it might help
<dr_Willis> thats often the best  to use. :) a usb reader should work
<spitfire__> For example my external sd reader works far better than built-in
<heinkel_112> spitfire__: thanks for helping but I wouldn't want to do the the formatting before I can get the pictures I took off the card :-)
<spitfire__> heinkel_111: right;)
 * heinkel_112 goes searching for usb cardreader in box of miscellaneous technical gizmos
 * DS-Away is away: Not Here
 * heinkel_112 finds the external usb cardreader does not support xd type cards
 * DS-Away is back.
<tron_71> hi
<tron_71> anyone using kubuntu 8.10 with an ATI graphic card?
<Tm_T> tron_71: many of us
<Tm_T> DS-Away: stop using public away
<tron_71> and it works well for you? I mean, also 3d effects?
<Tm_T> tron_71: for some people it does (I don't use it myself currently)
<tron_71> because, they seem to work, but not so performantly
<Tm_T> tron_71: which KDE version exactly?
<tron_71> I read on many forums that ati cards do not work too well (not like nvidia)
<tron_71> I'm using kde 4 that comes with kubuntu 8.10
<heinkel_111> oops
 * heinkel_111 just managed to push the usb port so it fell into the computer cabinet :(
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: remember to power off before poking in
<Tm_T> tron_71: ah, I'd recommend to enable backports and update
<heinkel_111> looks like I forgot to tighten the screw that should secure it the last time I was ehh srewing up something in there
<Tm_T> tron_71: might, or might not, to improve
<tron_71> Tm_T: backports from the 9 version?
<Tm_T> tron_71: 8.10 repositories
<tron_71> mhh... I'm missing something: since I'm using 8.10 why enabling 8.10 backports repositories?
<Tm_T> tron_71: so you get stuff that are backported TO 8.10 (:
<tron_71> OK, so backported to 8,10 from 9, right?
<Tm_T> tron_71: something like that yes
 * DS-Away is away: Not Here
<Tm_T> tron_71: just remember, backports are not supported by canonical
<tron_71> OK, I'm about to try... but is it a safe choice? :)
<Tm_T> should be
<Cruster> hi, when i copy files to ntfs partitions, the files are copied, but dolphin reports: cannot change permissions for [filename]. is there any workaround?
<tron_71> so it's just about adding
<tron_71> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<tron_71> to sources.list
<Tm_T> yes
<tron_71> OK, I see there's also a menu choice in synaptic
<tron_71> but in that case, If I do it from synaptic, will sources.list be updated to?
<tron_71> so that also adept will use them?
<Cruster> tron_71: sure
<blackflag> !snmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmp
<tron_71> ok, it looks there are lots of updates for kde4 but nothing about ati drivers though...
<yaa_> i even do not know why do i hate all of you so much))
<tron_71> and what about -proposed instead?
<tron_71> is it good to have also those repositories?
<yaa_> hail aptitude
<yaa_> death to yum
<Idzme> i have installed kubuntu and ubuntu desktop, but when i log into kde I get a wallpaper of grey squares and a fullscreen folderview
<Idzme> were can <I acces the desktop settings to change the wallpaper??
<Idzme> in system-settings nothing can be changed
<cllaudyu> !swear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swear
<cllaudyu> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cllaudyu> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Azazel_Pazuzu> hi
<Azazel_Pazuzu> windows is shit :)
<dr_Willis> 'windows is'  - 'the zen of linux'
<dr_Willis> computers are, we be, :)
<dr_Willis> apt-get install peace of mind
<Azazel_Pazuzu> dr_Willias - windows is bug ang bug :)
<Tm_T> Azazel_Pazuzu: please no random bashing here
<Azazel_Pazuzu> I don"t understand, Tm_T
<Tm_T> Azazel_Pazuzu: this is channel for Kubuntu support, not ranting about Windows
<tron_71> by the way, I found nice explainations about backports and proposed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Azazel_Pazuzu> Tm_T - I Hate Windows and I like Kubuntu :)
<Tm_T> Azazel_Pazuzu: yes, but this is not the channel to tell that, sorry (:
<Azazel_Pazuzu> Tm_T - ok :) I stop speak about this :)
<Tm_T> thank you son
<Tm_T> and feel free to ask if you have any support related questions (:
<sheebubu> Hello, has anybody an idea why for some programs I see two icons (one low-res, one high-res) when I use krunner?
<Tm_T> sheebubu: you have two versions of that application installed?
<sheebubu> I am not sure, its affects for example pidgin, amarok and others which have been installed using synaptic.
<sheebubu> I suspect it might be left-over configuration files.
<yaa_> hei nachalnik
<Tm_T> sheebubu: leftover .desktop files
<sheebubu> only see one for pidgin in /usr/share/kde4
<Azazel_Pazuzu> Tm_T - son? You are silly :P
<Tm_T> Azazel_Pazuzu: silly grand(grand)mother yes (:
<Azazel_Pazuzu> Tm_T - what country you are?
<Tm_T> !ot | Azazel_Pazuzu
<ubottu> Azazel_Pazuzu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> meet you there (:
<sena> hi everyone, how are called the linux kernel build and header files
<dr_Willis> Hmm
<dr_Willis> i forget. :) but ive seen that befor..
<dr_Willis> !kernel-sources
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-sources
<dr_Willis> kernel-headers I think
<sena> anybody? in the repositories are build essentials and linux header ot smth like that but i want to download them and install them manually
<dr_Willis> !find kernel-headers
<ubottu> Found: linux-libc-dev
<Tm_T> !info kernel-headers
<ubottu> Package kernel-headers does not exist in intrepid
<Tm_T> ah bah
<sena> Tm_T:  : ))
<dr_Willis> !find headers
<ubottu> Found: libqt3-compat-headers, libqt3-headers, libxmu-headers, linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386, linux-headers-386 (and 33 others)
<dr_Willis> aha - 'linux-headers' seems close
<Tm_T> indeed
<jussi01> !info linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386
<ubottu> linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386 (source: linux-ports): Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.25 on i386. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.25-2.3 (intrepid), package size 545 kB, installed size 6684 kB
<sena> ubottu: 10x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10x
<sena> i will try that
<Tm_T> sena: what this 10x meant?
<dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sena> ubottu: it means tenx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it means tenx
<sena> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fireball_> hey all.
<fireball_> I want to know where kubuntu keeps its list of installed package files, can any one help me please
<fireball_> ?
<dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dr_Willis>  aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<dr_Willis> will make a list :)
<dr_Willis> or theres other ways to do it.
<fireball_> i appreciate it, but there's the problem. . .
<fireball_> the above command states zero intalled programs
<fireball_> i've installed kde3.5 over intrepid
<dr_Willis> could be a typo.. or it may need a sudo.  i
<dr_Willis> im not on a ubuntu system, at the moment to test
<fireball_> now package managers are confused
<Tm_T> fireball_: from where?
<fireball_> hang on
<fireball_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kb9vqf/ubuntu/
<Tm_T> fireball_: talk to the author then (:
<fireball_> Any more imediate ideas?
<sena> fireball_: have you tried dpkg --get-selections or dpkg --get-selections > file to write the output to a file
<fireball_> ie, where does kubuntu normally keeps it's list?
<Tm_T> fireball_: sources list?
<Tm_T> fireball_: anyway, all mess caused by third party packages are up to user and author
<fireball_> that gave the list of installed packages, but not all
<fireball_> ie, keep came with kde3.5, how do i remove it?
<fireball_> if i can nut that out, i'm in buisness
<Tm_T> fireball_: remove kdelibs4 package(s)
<fireball_> found them ok
<fireball_> this will fix the problem?
<fireball_> yeah ok, looks like it, lets see.
<fireball_> E: kio-umountwrapper-kde3: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<fireball_> E: knetworkconf-kde3: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<fireball_> now synaptic is "trying to recover". . . .
<fireball_> ok, it seems i can't get rid of the "un-mount wrapper". is this a problem before i reboot please?
<pidus> i just uploade to kde 4.2 but all of my widgets stopped working on it..it now says unable to load widget for every widget that i try. Does anybody know a fix to it?
<pidus> *upgraded
<fireball_> yep, kde3.5, then (thanks Tm_T - - [22:43] <Tm_T> fireball_: remove kdelibs4 package(s)
<fireball_> imean, install kde3.5
<dr_Willis> You may want to start with clean.new kde settings pidus  (sucks i know) but  i dont know of any other fix's to try
<fireball_> thanks Tm_T, you guys are great
<fish__> does anybody could help me? Im a beginner and I have a problem with envy
<pidus> dr_Willis: and i how do i do that? i mean how do i start with clean new kde settings?..take a backup of .kde and restart?
<dr_Willis> envy should only be used as a last resort. :)
<dr_Willis> pidus,  move the .kde* dirs somewhere like a BackupDIr.. then log back in to kde
<pidus> dr_Willis: ok thanks..will try that
<dr_Willis> pidus, i had to do that last time i tried the upgrade stuff.. some settings were just messed up
<fireball_> just a a thought, i use Simple Backup to backup to my (i hate to say it) NTFS drive, then if all else fails, I'm always sweet
<pidus> dr_Willis: as i think of it, the same thing happened with me when i moved from 3.5 to 4.1
<pidus> dr_Willis: thanks..i'll try that
<dr_Willis> pidus,  yep.  had similer issues with gnome and other upgrades as well
<fireball_> ciao all
<dr_Willis> plus its always nice to see what 'defaults' the devs decided we need
<pidus> dr_Willis: yeah that's true
<fish__> I was trying to install drivers of my ge force 8600 gt, I have downloaded drivers from nvidia site but after installation I couldn't run X server I had an error like "no screens found" so I thought I can do it by envy
<tr_hawk> Howdy!
<fish__> and I have installed envy-core and qt but it won't start
<Tm_T> !nvidia | fish__
<ubottu> fish__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fish__> ok thanks
<fish__> Once I did install by Hardware Drivers and it crashed too >.<
<dr_Willis> for my Nvidia cards. I just let the jockey-kde app handle the drivers
<pidus> dr_Willis: it didn't help :-(
<dr_Willis> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<pidus> having upgraded to 4.2, is there a way to revert back to 4.1?
<fish__> ok I will try do it by jockey once again, if it crashed how may I return to the previous settings and run xserver again?
<fish__> I was always reinstalling ubuntu ^^
<dr_Willis> you could learn some linux basics. :)
<dr_Willis> remove the xorg.conf file.. and restart X and it should try to pick sane defaults
<devilsadvocate> pidus, any specific reason?
<dr_Willis> reinstalling is 'windows' thinking
<devilsadvocate> pidus, ah, widgets
<pidus> devilsadvocate: having moved to 4.2, widgets don't seem to work any more.
<pidus> devilsadvocate: yes.
<fish__> ok ^^ I was using windows for many years so yeah im thinking in windows way ^^
<fish__> I need some time :P
<devilsadvocate> pidus, widgets as in plasma stuff? does the panel and menu atleast work?
<pidus> devilsadvocate: yes widgets as in plasma stuff..and yes panel and menu work
<Laeborg> how can i get my computer to disable the mic in my monitor (build-in mic in my laptop) and use the mic in my headphones insdead?
<devilsadvocate> pidus, then most probably its some stale lock/ setting/ some silly thing like that. perhaps there is a way to reset all the settings to initial ones... yu could try making a new user and seeing if things work there
<pidus> i tried doing that, taking a backup of settings of .kde and starting afresh
<pidus> but it didn't help
<devilsadvocate> i dont know if everything is in .kde. akonadi, for example has stuff in ~/.local
<pidus> devilsadvocate: i asked somebody at #kde and i was told "sounds like you plasmoids aren't compiled against your version of plasma"
<Laeborg> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pidus> devilsadvocate: and when i was asked for a fix to it, i was told " either someone must provide you with working packages, or you must compile them yourself"
<devilsadvocate> pidus, strange. did your upgrade complete successfully
<pidus> devilsadvocate: now that's a tall order...for i have little time to do that for now
<pidus> devilsadvocate: yes
<devilsadvocate> pidus, kubuntu´s packages work. is the issue with some specific widget.. possibly one that was missed?
<pidus> devilsadvocate: i tried - minimise window/dashboard/comic/dictionary.....none of them worked
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<pidus> devilsadvocate: should i try doing the same thing with .local
<pidus> devilsadvocate: are you on 4.2?
<devilsadvocate> tbh, i dont know whats in universe and main. ive been using kde-experimental and have had the smoothest upgrades i´ve had on linux ever
<devilsadvocate> pidus, dont remove .local. i dont know what else it has. instead, add a new user (assuming its your computer) and see. if it works, then you can work backwards
<pidus> devilsadvocate: ok..i'll try doing it...but have you tried kde 4.2 on kubuntu? and if yes..did the widgets work for you?
<devilsadvocate> pidus, yes, and they work. but the repo i have been using is _not_ universe
<devilsadvocate> my kde packages come from the kubuntu ppa which has kde-experimental, the packages which should reach main/universe eventually. it worked fine in the early days of 4.2 as well
<Tm_T> devilsadvocate: not main/universe but backports, already there
<devilsadvocate> pidus, backports , it seems
<pidus> i have backports enabled for updates, though universe is also enabled
<devilsadvocate> pidus, it will get from backports if both are enabled. it basically gets the latest available
<devilsadvocate> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> np
<pidus> devilsadvocate: ok i'll try creating a new user and see what happens...thanks for the suggestion
<devilsadvocate> np
<pidus> devilsadvocate: i tried creating new user and doing it but the same prob
<pidus> so, is there a way to revert to 4.1?
<santosh> hi
<max9> hi guys
<Shura> Hi ! I have a question : I tried to set my TV as a second monitor, worked fine but I don't really need it so I remove my TV. It has created a second activity corresponding to my second monitor, but now I don't have it anymore, but I can't delete the second activity. How can I delete this activity I don't need anymore ?
<dr_Willis> second activity?
<Shura> (Yeah I'm not very clear)
<Shura> http://shurafr.free.fr/capt008.png
<Shura> I want to remove the the right one, but I can't
<mikkoc> hi, i've just installed jaunty with kde4. The problem is that the desktop won't load
<mikkoc> i tried removing the plasma configuration files, but no luck
<mikkoc> basically i can see the splash screen, and when it's finished only the background remains
<mikkoc> any help?
<StR|Sangreal> hi i have a flesh problem with my boot
<StR|Sangreal> kubuntu usually boots without seing tty
<StR|Sangreal> tty prompt
<StR|Sangreal> but my bootscreen interrupts and after having waited for a certain period
<StR|Sangreal> it claims that boot files are not the same as backup files and that it wont fix it by itself... thats all, after that it continues ordinarily
<bartskde2> my phone won't show up in kdebluetooth, works in gnome any ideas?
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, having an issue in evolution, why do all my rss feeds no longer have a window underneath so i can see the material in the feed???
<bartskde2> never mind. saw that the developers are working on getting it fixed. just need to use gnome with my phone for now.
<norenmmm> hi all
<norenmmm> is there a good data recovery which i ccan run in kubuntu to get back data from ext3 portion of my harddisk
<bazhang> !recover | norenmmm
<ubottu> norenmmm: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
* ryanakca changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | 8.04.2 released! - http://www.kubuntu.org/node/69 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<bazhang> nice :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 8.04.2 released! - http://www.kubuntu.org/node/69 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<ryanakca> There, much better :)
<bazhang> hehe much :)
<casimodo> hello
<Cupper> maybe this is better place to ask :) how do i enable opengl support with nvidia drivers?
<casimodo> c'est ma première fois d'utiliser cette application, pouvez vous me renseigner sur son utilité ?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<joerg> Hi
<raven244> hi
<akventure> i've got a question
<tuxi> akventure, just ask
<akventure> there's a folder on my desktop that i can't seem to find...
<akventure> i want to delete it... it has 1.9gb of files in it
<tuxi> have you emptied the trash?
<akventure> when i go to save new downloads i can see the folder on the desktop and navigate into it and its subfolders....
<akventure> but it's not visible in any of my workspaces
<akventure> i have emptied the trash
<tuxi> have you opened Dolphin and navigated to the Desktop folder?
<akventure> i'm actually using ubuntu hardy heron... not kubuntu
<akventure> i'm nof familiar w/dolphin
<akventure> *not
<tuxi> OK, then open nautilus and navigate to ~/Desktop
<tuxi> or open a terminal and "cd ~/Desktop"
<sany> hi
<tuxi> check the path you're saving downloads to in firefox
<tuxi> akventure, can you post the screenshot somewhere?
<bazhang> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<tuxi> bazhang, ty
 * tuxi is new to this channel
<bazhang> thats a new factoid :)
<tuxi> 'tis indeed
<StR|Sangreal> pls i want to install spacer plasmoid from source code located in following directory /home/vladislav/Pracovná plocha/Actualities/SW/widgets/Panelspacer_from_svn_pour_kdelook-tmp
<StR|Sangreal> what are the commands pls?
<bazhang> StR|Sangreal, what plasmoid
<StR|Sangreal> spacer is a plasmoid to add separators to your panels andor docks
<StR|Sangreal> but its irrelevent, i cannot install from source, pls how is that done?
<tuxi> StR|Sangreal, I assume you're wanting the installation commands -- is there a README or INSTALL file in the tar?
<bazhang> StR|Sangreal, its not irrelevant if you want assistance
<StR|Sangreal> sorry...
<tuxi> akventure, Unix/Linux is case sensitive -- try "cd ~/Desktop"
<bazhang> 4.1 or 4.2
<StR|Sangreal> i need the commands since my knowledge level is yet stuck on more or less mouse commands
<bazhang> more info such as version of kde4, link to plasmoid, etc would be helpful
<tuxi> akventure, then "ls" (for list) and look for the directory
<tuxi> that is the one you want to delete
<StR|Sangreal> aha
<StR|Sangreal> kde42, kernel.28.12, notebook centrino1 duo, amd64 kubuntu intrepid ibex
<SiPuli> Hello, how can i get opengl support for nvidia?
<StR|Sangreal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=89304&forumpage=1&PHPSESSID=cae
<SiPuli> ?
<tuxi> SiPuli, what kind of support?  Do you have the proprietary kernel module enabled?
<SiPuli> I mean, when i try to run one game, it says "No OpenGL enabled""
<tuxi> SiPuli, you probably aren't running the proprietary kernel module
<SiPuli> means?
<SiPuli> err:wgl:has_opengl OpenGL support is disabled.
<SiPuli> this is error i get
<tuxi> on the traditional menu go to System/Hardware Drivers -- this should show you what proprietary drivers you can use
<SiPuli> now i get it, im running nvidia beta drivers cause they work better :/
<SiPuli> so, in order to play i have to use those drivers?
<tuxi> maybe not, try "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and tell me if there is a Section "Module" which has Load "glx" in it
<SiPuli> Yes there is
<tuxi> OK
<tuxi> do you have nvidia-settings installed ?
<SiPuli> yes
<tuxi> see if there is an enable glx in that
<tuxi> I'm working at an ati machine atm but I can look at my nvidia machine when necessary
<SiPuli> cant find it
<draik_> How do I use unrar on an archive?
<SiPuli> unrar e archive.rar
<tuxi> SiPuli, I've run out of ideas
<draik_> Does it have to be rar?
<draik_> The archive is *.7z
<SiPuli> tuxi, there is that OpenGL settings, but it has only Enable Flipping and Sync VBlank
<bazhang> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<draik_> Ark wouldn't open it :( Said nothing inside or nothing to extract.
<SiPuli> is it possible to add mode "opengl" to xorg.conf?
<el-perrillo> Has anybody been able to connect trough a VPN using Ubuntu?
<el-perrillo> or kubuntu
<draik_> Thanks SiPuli. Got it :)
<tuxi> SiPuli, I've pasted my laptop's xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu.com/121440/
<SiPuli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121441/ here's mine, i hope you can find something out of ordinary
<tuxi> el-perrillo, I haven't tried a VPN in a while (maybe a few versions back)
<tuxi> SiPuli, I find it interesting that I have no Module section in my xorg.conf but I still have OpenGL working on the laptop
<Assurbanipal> hi guys,how can i set file/folder/prinrter sharing in kde 4,2? i run kubuntu 8,10
<SiPuli> tuxi: i found something from error log: err:wgl:has_opengl Failed to load libGL: libGL.so.1: jaettua objektitiedostoa ei voi avata: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<SiPuli> basically it says that there is no such file. And there is
<SiPuli> and i just realized that this is wine problem, not kubuntu :)
<tuliohm> hello everybody, im with kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.1.4 on my laptop
<tuliohm> and i want to know if the 4.2 release of kde is really stable
<tuliohm> someone is using it?
<fuzzy> guys i need help, i have just installed a kde and my desktop are in the window i want to make it default like on the gnome
<tuliohm> fuzzy, my desktop are in the window?
<mofux> tuliohm: i'm using it and 4.2 for me seems to be much more stable then 4.1.2 at least (never tried 4.1.4 though)
<BoomKING> Can anyone help me , if i install ubuntu The wireless and cabled network works , but then if i restart it stops working , but if i put in the live cd and boot with live mode it works ???? any ideas
<BoomKING> kubuntu*
<tuliohm> mofux, hmm, i ll try 4.2
<fuzzy> tuliohm: yes, the desktop are in the widget called "Folder View" i want to make it normal
<mofux> yes, give it a try, it rockz
<StR|Sangreal> pls an urgent case...
<tuliohm> mofux, im having a problem with hotkeys on kde4
<tuliohm> you have this problem?
<tuliohm> :X
<mofux> think some of these were fixed in 4.2
<mofux> i can use "print" again to make a screenshot f.e.
<fuzzy> any help?
<StR|Sangreal> i have been changing themes and suddenly desktop effects, optacity, switch window...
<tuliohm> fuzzy, i dont think kde 4 have a normal desktop, but i cant affirm
<StR|Sangreal> they disappeared
<mofux> fuzzy, you can set a folderview as your background
<mofux> then point it to your desktop folder
<mofux> /home/fuzzy/Desktop or something
<tuliohm> ~/Desktop :)
<mofux> right ;)
<mofux> you can set the background as folderviwe (in 4.2. this is) in the appereance settings (right click menu on the desktop)
<mofux> there is a combobox "Type:"
<mofux> choose folderview there
<BoomKING> Can anyone help me , if i install ubuntu The wireless and cabled network works , but then if i restart it stops working , but if i put in the live cd and boot with live mode it works ???? any ide
<BoomKING> ides*
<fuzzy> mofux: in the type are only Image, Slideshow and color
<mofux> fuzzy: there are 2 comboxes
<mofux> both titled "type"
<mofux> in the upper one you should be able to set the folderview
<fuzzy> mofux: yes yes, ive found it
<mofux> what version of kde are you running?
<mofux> fuzzy, ok cool
<mofux> is it doing what you want? :P
<fuzzy> mofux: ty a bounch
<mofux> fuzzy: np
<fuzzy> mofux: yes ... thanks bro
<ReiKn> Hello! Just came to ask from kde 4.2 users about boot times... it takes me one minute from the login until the desktop is usable, wondering if it's just something wrong with my setup or something usual...
 * rhinux is away: Zur Zeit abwesend
<Fonix> has any1 had a problem where, after a clean install of kubuntu 8.10, the wireless and lan works fine, then after first restart, doesnt work anymore? and know how to fix?
<tuxi> ReiKn, what do you have starting up?  My startup times seem to be less although I haven't timed them
<Fonix> has any1 had a problem where, after a clean install of kubuntu 8.10, the wireless and lan works fine, then after first restart, doesnt work anymore? and know how to fix? worked fine in 7.10 with gnome.
<tuxi> Fonix, which network adapter(s) do you have?
<Fonix> wlan0 eth0 and pan0
<Fonix> dunno what pan0 is
<Fonix> my ethernet is a broadcom BCM5787M
<Fonix> and wlan is intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG
<Fonix> on a extensa 5620G laptop
<tuxi> wlan should be no problem, that's what's on my laptop
<tuxi> nor should the wired ethernet adapter
<Fonix> ye i have no idea why it doesnt work
<Fonix> worked on 7.10
<Fonix> and now it doesnt work on 8.10 :/
<Fonix> it works also if im booted off the live cd
<tuxi> I'm at a loss -- is Network Manager running?
<Fonix> yes
<ReiKn> tuxi: your question made me check also for the plasmoids, and when i took the analog clock and the photo showing plasmoids away, it reduced the login to 25 secs. I think this is usable already.
<Fonix> its as if it cant find the wireless switch anymore
<Fonix> cuz i made the connection on the first boot after install, but now it cant find any wireless lans when i go look for networks
<Fonix> but i stil have the connection i made, its just not connected
<tuxi> there is no "Enable WIreless" when you right click on the nm-applet in the system tray?
<Fonix> no only disabled wireless
<rohan> hi.. could someone help me with this problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1077273
<tuxi> ReiKn, you'll just have to decide which plasmoids you really want
<Fonix> as in its already active
<rohan> basically on ubuntu 8.04.2 my splash screen stops too early
<tuxi> rohan, I prefer the behavior I think you're describing
<rohan> tuxi: to not have a splash screen?
<tuxi> you'll need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but I don't recall the commands to add to the kernel line
<tuxi> I hate hiding the actions which go on with a splash screen
<rohan> if so, you can just remove the word "splash" from your kernel line in menu.lst
<tuxi> is splash still present in your kernel list?  There's also a quiet switch
<rohan> yes, both are present
<tuxi> hmm
<tuxi> and it's on the kernel you are booting?
<rohan> yes
<shadeslayer> yaay
<shadeslayer> i fixed my linux KDE
<shadeslayer> :P
<DaSkreech> \o/
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: i lost KDE due to adept grrrrr...........
<rohan> shadeslayer: what was the problem?
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: You have irssi ?
<shadeslayer> had
<shadeslayer> rohan: i hate you please do not talk to me
<tuxi> rohan, I'm at a loss
<rohan> tuxi: me too :(
<bostii> hi to all
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: why??
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: If you lose the GUI again you can jump in here for help
<DaSkreech> Lots of people lose the GUI and freak out
<shadeslayer> right now i have 80 MB of updates :O
<draik_> DaSkreech: Hello. I'm still working on that recovery. I hope to have it all back in the next 3 days.
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: hehe,im one of them
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: i had to install kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> :P, stupid adept removed iot
<shadeslayer> *it
<DaSkreech> draik_: Where is it now?
 * tuxi can use irssi but prefers the gui
 * shadeslayer agrees with tuxi
<draik_> shadeslayer: Ditto. I had to reinstall kde-window-manager
<Exilant> irssi is a gui
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> what a joke
<shadeslayer> Exilant: irssi is certainly no GUI
<draik_> DaSkreech: Stellar Phoenix crashed overnight so I started over and is currently going 4.52GB at a very small percentage (I'm doing raw recovery still)
<DaSkreech> irssi is a ui
<Exilant> it most certainly is. it has colours and stuff.
<shadeslayer> draik_: are you the guy who didnt have kde in the login manager??
<DaSkreech> draik_: Please tell me it has a skip option
<shadeslayer> ah in that respect
<DaSkreech> Exilant: That's not what makes a GUI :)
<draik_> DaSkreech: Recover Data for Linux is still going and is currently at 27%. It's about 25% per 12 hours.
<draik_> shadeslayer: I've had many issues. Not with the login necessarily, just issues with the usage (no borders and keyboard was essential shot)
<shadeslayer> well,someone else had the same problem earlier
<draik_> DaSkreech: No, I don't believe I saw one.
<shadeslayer> BTW can i install GNOME alongside KDE??
<Exilant> ok, i stand corrected. apparently gui really has to be more than just formatted text
<draik_> shadeslayer: Yes. You can install as many WM's as you wish.
<shadeslayer> oh good
<shadeslayer> so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop??
<DaSkreech> draik_: Awww so it found things which were backed up already with the same time stamp and still copied and overwrote them?
<draik_> shadeslayer: I have KDE, Gnome and Openbox
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> so that command will work right??
<draik_> DaSkreech: It never did the backup. This is just finding things still. I've very impressed with Stellar Phoenix Linux Data Recover v3.0
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: yes
<Exilant> should work. you'll get more than just gnome, thogh.
<shadeslayer> ok,GNOME here i come
<shadeslayer> Exilant: how come??
<draik_> The only issue I have on this laptop now is no audio :(
<DaSkreech> draik_: Oh.. I thought that it was backing up as it was going along. So it's still possible that the physical hard drive can have issues with the copy
<shadeslayer> draik_: its probably set on lo
<shadeslayer> *low
<Exilant> ubuntu-desktop will also get you several gnome apps
<shadeslayer> oh thats no problem
<draik_> DaSkreech: Maybe. Time will tell, but I have to leave for work in less than 3 hours.
<draik_> shadeslayer: Nope. Amarok won't play because no audio drivers are in place.
<shadeslayer> whats the name of volume manager in kubuntu??
<shadeslayer> oh
<draik_> kmix
<shadeslayer> hmm its not running through konsole
<shadeslayer> haha,im having the same problem with audio drivers now
<shadeslayer> amarok wont play files
<shadeslayer> any bright ideas draik_
<shadeslayer> ??
<draik_> Make sure the audio isn't on low ;P
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> well no drivers
<shadeslayer> kmix is crashing without a backtrace
<draik_> ditto with kmix
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> im never listening to adept again
<shadeslayer> never ever
<shadeslayer> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<linex> hello
<shadeslayer> no sound system
<linex> I'm fairly new to ubuntu/kubuntu , been using gentoo for 7 years now.
<DaSkreech> linex: Welcome to Binary land!
<linex> So kubuntu has a release every april and and every October, is this right ?
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> yes
<rohan> linex: normally, yes
<DaSkreech> Yes
<shadeslayer> development cycle is 6 months i believe
<rohan> linex: but for example, one release was delayed from april to june
<linex> DaSkreech: thank you. I will have one feet in source land and another in binary land for the time being.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<DaSkreech> Good way to expand your knowledge
<shadeslayer> none of the links above open :(
<shadeslayer> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: any idea if i can seprately install audio drivers
<DaSkreech> hmm ?
<heinkel_vista> shadeslayer: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<shadeslayer> right now i have no audio drivers
<heinkel_vista> oh did I get that right? DaSkreech?
<heinkel_vista> I am windows right now
<shadeslayer> :D
<heinkel_vista> the way to restart the audio drivers
<shadeslayer> please dont get my lappy screwed all over again
<DaSkreech> heinkel_vista: Yes that's right
<shadeslayer> heinkel_vista: i have no drivers :P
<rohan> and that doesn't "restart" your drivers, it just reinitializes some alsa stuff
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: Don't be afraid of breaking your machine It's pretty hard to break Linux to the point where you can't fix it
<shadeslayer> :)
<rohan> to actually "Restart" the drivers, you'd need to rmmod and modprobe the modules
<shadeslayer> well no GUI to me is broke,;)
<DaSkreech> get comfortable with the system enough where you can fix stuff then set it up so you never have to
<heinkel_vista> ok I did the reboot thing yesterday...worked
<heinkel_vista> I got the same strange message that there were no drivers for audio on my laptoip
<shadeslayer> yeah,i got the same thing right now
<DaSkreech> heinkel_vista: Did you indeed have no audio ?
<heinkel_vista> yes, I have no idea why, it just sort of randomly happened yesterday
<shadeslayer> heinkel_vista: i just reinstalled kubuntu-desktop and i recieved the notification on login
<heinkel_vista> I was trying to do something in lmms but the application popped up with dummy 8no audio) driver
<heinkel_vista> I think there may be a problem on the startup sequence, maybe afecting laptops for some reason
<heinkel_vista> shadeslayer: what kind of laptop do you have? I have an intel-based toshiba
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<shadeslayer> XPS M1530,with all the bells and whistles
<shadeslayer> Dell btw
<heinkel_vista> i know, never tried dell with linux unfortunately
<shadeslayer> works great
<tuxi> my laptop is a 1505N which came with Ubuntu (32-bit) preloaded
<shadeslayer> great,i wanted my XPS to have Kubuntu,had to install it myself
<tuxi> I repartitioned the disk and installed 64-bit Ubuntu within a couple of days and added KDE later
<draik_> shadeslayer: I'm on a Dell too. Smartstep 250N.
<shadeslayer> draik_: never heard of it
<shadeslayer> Smartstep hmmmmmmmm
<tuxi> Dell did the M$ thing and had only one partition for the OS and /me *hugs* br3nome
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> tuxi: they stopped building your lappy right
<draik_> shadeslayer: very short-lived model. It was given to me when the original owner thought their windows stuff was all gone.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<tuxi> I think it's been superseded
<draik_> 'I lost everything and bought a new laptop. You can have this one (Smartstep 250N) for your own use or strip it for parts. I don't care'
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> any idea about my problem
<shadeslayer> ??
<shadeslayer> dont ask
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: try not to spread your sayings to multiple lines
<shadeslayer> huh??
<shadeslayer> oh that
<draik_> DaSkreech: If my calculations are correct, I am just above 1.5% completion and it has found 7.75GB
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: what audio card?
<shadeslayer> ill check
<shadeslayer> HDA intel
<DaSkreech> !hda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<shadeslayer> HDA intel STAC92XX analog
<DaSkreech> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<shadeslayer> ooh
<draik_> shadeslayer: I have an Intel 82801BA-ICH2
<shadeslayer> does not open
<shadeslayer> :)
<JackWinter> how do i install the latest closed nvidia driver on kubuntu 8.04 ?
<shadeslayer> JackWinter: K>apps>settings>hardware drivers
<draik_> My FF is still trying to load that page. Awkward
<shadeslayer> *system
<shadeslayer> draik_: hehe it wont open
<DaSkreech> grrr I think the wiki is down
<shadeslayer> :(
<jussi01> DaSkreech: looks that way
<draik_> shadeslayer: I went to http://help.ubuntu.com and searched for 'intel audio' and it shows upin the results. Clicking on it, however, will tell you the page no longer exists.
<shadeslayer> wiki down :(
<draik_> Oh
<draik_> how conveniently inconvenient.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> btw is utorrent available for linux??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: no, but there are a million torrent clients
<tuxi> I find ktorrent to be a good client
<ActionParsnip1> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<ActionParsnip1> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<shadeslayer> na ive grown used to utorrent
<hearts> utorrent rocks.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> simple,light,speedy
<hearts> yup
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: it runs via wine but its gonna be a memory bloat
<hearts> a lot of options also
<shadeslayer> :)
<hearts> you could even tab your dls
<hearts> =P
<shadeslayer> yup
<ActionParsnip1> i use ktorrent as it has a web interface which is BADASS
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: urgh,wine,ewww
<hearts> bittorrent gets messed up on vista x64
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: yep, exactly. try opening your mind to another client
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: theres a lot to try
<hearts> so i got utorrent ;even though its the same thing
<hearts> utorrent doesnt give me any problems
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: i use wine only for counter strike,that too only once
<shadeslayer> btw im starting a LUG in my college
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i use it for dukenukem :D
<draik_> !akondai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akondai
<draik_> !akonadi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akonadi
<shadeslayer> :O
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: and my course needs it too
<draik_> !info akonadi
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> !find akon
<ubottu> Found: akonadi-dbg, akonadi-server, libakonadi-dev, libakonadiprivate1, diakonos (and 1 others)
<draik_> What is akonadi? I have it in my System Settings under the Advanced tab
<ActionParsnip1> !info akondi-server
<ubottu> Package akondi-server does not exist in intrepid
<shadeslayer> hehe
<giarca> akonadi-kde :)
<ActionParsnip1> !info akonadi-server
<ubottu> akonadi-server (source: akonadi): Akonadi PIM storage service. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 3129 kB, installed size 7584 kB
<hearts> can anyone tell me
<giarca> abou akonadi anyone using mailody mail client?
<hearts> whats the point of running mac os x
<shadeslayer> 30 min for completing updates
<shadeslayer> hearts: gloss??
<giarca> is it a good software compared to kamil?
<hearts> the ui? lol
<shadeslayer> :D
<ActionParsnip1> hearts: no idea, its against the license to run mac OS on non mac hardware
<draik_> hearts: Well, a co-worker told me that OS X has terminal, but in no form does Apple ever really want you using it as they try to simplify it all to one click on the GUI.
<shadeslayer> well i lcan easily say give kubuntu another 3 years and itll rival OS X in gloss
<hearts> no its not.
<hearts> LOL
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Is it really?
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: yes, its not allowed
<shadeslayer> against EULA
<draik_> That's just lovely
<hearts> its illegal to run it on a non-mac non-LABELED computer
<ActionParsnip1> gloss == LAME
<hearts> so you get a mac sticker
<shadeslayer> i have a torrent for it
<hearts> and you're good.
<draik_> shadeslayer: Torrent for what?
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: thats illegal piracy then
<shadeslayer> for OS X
<hearts> i use
<shadeslayer> i didnt download it though
<hearts> pearpc
<hearts> LOL
<draik_> So did I. They are not good. One didn't boot in Virtualbox, another wasn't even meant to be bootable, etc.
<hearts> mac has no laws against virtualization
<shadeslayer> as soon as i discovered it was against EULA i dropped the idea
<hearts> mac os x will not run on virtualbox.
<shadeslayer> really??
<draik_> Really?
<shadeslayer> lol
<giarca> If I want to test mailody I should installa mailody package or mailody-kde4?
<hearts> i use pearpc
<draik_> That's really lame. Why not?
<shadeslayer> !mailody
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailody
<hearts> some people have done it on vmware
<hearts> i myself use pearpc
<hearts> i have mac os x
<hearts> but
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: You can run Darwin
<hearts> i dont know what i could do on it? lol
<shadeslayer> darwin?? whats that??
<DaSkreech> hearts: parallels and Vmware can virtualize macOSX I think
<DaSkreech> !info mailody
<ubottu> mailody (source: mailody): fast IMAP mail user agent for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4 (intrepid), package size 388 kB, installed size 1400 kB
<hearts> yeah
<hearts> i know vmware could
<hearts> but i doubt it about virtualbox
<hearts> im using virtualbox right now ;]
<giarca> DarkriftX: ok, but the difference about installing only mailody or maildoy and mailody-kde4?
<draik_> If VMware can create the image, then it can be ported to VirtualBox, right?
<DaSkreech> giarca: Mailody is a IMAP only mail client made cause Kmail hadreally bad IMAP and the authour wanted a project. I would expect over the next year all the code from mailody will be merged into Kmail. But it's quite fast
<hearts> nope
<hearts> i dont think so
<DaSkreech> hearts: it can't you have to license the firmware DRM from apple
<giarca> DaSkreech: so I can install only mailody packages
<DaSkreech> which of course Vbox won't do
<giarca> because mailody-kde4 is aplha project in my repo
<DaSkreech> giarca: Sure it's a Qt app then
<hearts> ive seen screenshots of it on vmware
<hearts> and read that its not possible on virtualbox
<hearts> never seen a screenshot of mac on virtualbox
<hearts> :/
<giarca> ok thanks
<draik_> I was really looking forward to using OS X on VirtualBox
<trevor> Hey im having a couple problems with my new install, can anyone help
<hearts> you could use pearpc
<draik_> !ask | trevor
<ubottu> trevor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> trevor: sure thing
<draik_> Wrong one.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> draik_: leave it,dont hassle him
<draik_> trevor: Your request for help is vague. What is the issue?
<shadeslayer> :)
<jussi01> Hrm, seems my swap is not recognised/activated. anyone tell me how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/121487/
<shadeslayer> :O
<draik_> shadeslayer: I'm willing to help, if I can, but only once the issue is known.
<shadeslayer> jussi01: youre asking for help
<shadeslayer> draik_: you sound like a bot :P
<trevor> ok, i accidentally deleted my network applet off the task bar on the bottom right, and i cant figure out how to get it back, also, when i go to internet and then knetworkmanager it doesnt come uip when i click it
<draik_> shadeslayer: LOL
<hearts> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=channel_page&hl=en&v=44XlL2lWOSY
<shadeslayer> trevor: thatll be in the widgets
<trevor> also, my new kubuntuinstall seems to be running incredibly hot on my laptop
<hearts> ^thats me runing mac windows and linux
<shadeslayer> trevor: which laptop??
<trevor> when i click on the network widget it comes up as four boxes
<trevor> it is a toshiba sattelite
<jussi01> hearts: wrong place. please use #kubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip1> jussi01 wapon /dev/<whatever>
<hearts> how is that offtopic.
<ActionParsnip1> swapon /dev/<?>
<trevor> it has 4gb of ram, 2.0 dual core amd processor, 250gb hd
<kure> hi where can i get audio drivers for kubuntu??
<trevor> 80gb is used for kubuntu
<draik_> hearts: I hope you're not talking on there cuz I have no audio drivers :(
<shadeslayer> trevor: change the power managing policy dynamic
<hearts> no
<ActionParsnip1> kure: run lspci and one line will identify your sound card, you can then websearch from that
<shadeslayer> kure: get in the line :P
<shadeslayer> draik_: see that??
<kure> how?
<kure> im big noob :)
<shadeslayer> kure: konsole?/
<kure> y
<shadeslayer> Alt+F2
<kure> next step
<kure> i have kubuntu 1 hour
<draik_> !enter | kure
<ubottu> kure: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trevor> where is the policy management option
<ActionParsnip1> kure: its a konsole command
<shadeslayer> type lspci
<DaSkreech> Welcome to Linux and Kubuntu kure
<kure> lspci??
<vlt> Hello. I've installed Kubuntu 8.04 LTS. How can I import an old .wab address book (from Microsoft Outlook Express) into K-Mail?
<kure> only lspci?
<DaSkreech> trevor: Which policy ?
<shadeslayer> trevor: in the system taskbar widget
<shadeslayer> same place as windows
<DaSkreech> vlt: export it from Outlook as vcards or csv
<shadeslayer> :P
<draik_> shadeslayer: Do you happen to have the same one?   Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller
<DaSkreech> csv is highly prefered since it makes life much less painful for you
<shadeslayer> nope
<trevor> ok, i have that working
<trevor> now, whenever i click on a link in irc itbrings it up in thunderbird
<kure> nothing hapen
<trevor> how can i change that
<shadeslayer> HDA intel STAC92XX analog
<kure> maybe it because i updating now
<vlt> DaSkreech: I don't have Outlook running on my kubuntu machine ;-)
<shadeslayer> trevor: how about changing the default browser to lonqueror
<shadeslayer> *konqueror
<draik_> kure: Open a new tab in konsole or a new konsole window and type 'lspci' to find your audio driver.
<ActionParsnip1> jussi01: did the command work?
<kure> ok i did it
<kure> but i dont see any audio drivers
<shadeslayer> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<shadeslayer> like that ^^
<draik_> trevor: K menu > Computer > System Settings > Default Applications
<ActionParsnip1> kure: running that command wont give you drivers
<kure> is some command like apt-get audio driver ??
<draik_> trevor: Make sure you have a browser for the default browser rather than Thunderbird.
<ActionParsnip1> kure: it will identify the card for you so you can find out how to set it up
<Guest63595> sup
<shadeslayer> :)
<hearts> sudo apt-get a life
<hearts> lol just kidding
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<draik_> LOL
<shadeslayer> nice one
<ActionParsnip1> kure: no because there are so MANY sound cards it would be unfeasible
<chris__> anyone a dab hand with ATI graphic drivers?
<ActionParsnip1> !ati | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> ubottu
<shadeslayer> :P
<hearts> i got an ati video card?
<hearts> :/
<kure> ok i ty it
<hearts> i got the radeon 4800 series
 * rhinux is away: Zur Zeit abwesend
<tuxi> chris__, are you wanting to try the radeonhd driver?
<ActionParsnip1> kure: if you run konsole, and type lspci and press enter
<kure> ERROR
<kure> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: how do install  the audio driver btw??
<draik_> ATi, aka the Bus - Big, Red and managed by bad drivers :p
<chris__> not quite, more troubleshooting
<kure> i did it
<hearts> i dont need to install soundcard drivers because i use virtualbox
<Jarvellis> Is there some easy way to switch window managers without closing all my apps?
<hearts> lol.
<ActionParsnip1> kure:  a whole list of stuff will appear, this is your hardware, read the screen and one line will idetify the card
<tuxi> I haven't had the need to troubleshoot, sorry
<trevor> ok when i try to add the network widget, it is just 4 boxes, i want the one that lets me connect to a wireless network
<kure> ERROR
<kure> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: mine ALWAYS work out of the box because i shop smart
<kure> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<chris__> computer won't boot graphics anymore and I want to reinstall everything related to xorg and fglrx
<trevor> like is there when i start it up out of the box
<kure> i find thix
<kure> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<shadeslayer> ok wait
<shadeslayer> i think im talking to 5 people
<shadeslayer> :P
<draik_> LOL
<kure> i
<kure> waiting .)
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: sometimes you need to compile alsa with options, or compile a module or a package may contain the nnecessary files
 * draik_ .
<ActionParsnip1> kure: awesome
<shadeslayer> first ActionParsnip1
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: and one draik_ bot
<kure> so how?
<draik_> DaSkreech: What? How am I a bot?
<DaSkreech> chris__:  how are you connected here?
<DaSkreech> draik_: You sound like one :)
<draik_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<chris__> laptop
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: ok, i reinstalled Kubuntu-desktop,stupid adept
<shadeslayer> they were working earlier
<hearts> hey whats that irc command to see all the rooms list
<ActionParsnip1> kure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685837
<draik_> shadeslayer: Did that fix the audio issue?
<shadeslayer> one sec draik_
<kure> i try
<ActionParsnip1> !channels | hearts
<ubottu> hearts: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<draik_> hearts '/list'
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: so i have to install fresh drivers,any idea?? draik_has the same problem
<hearts> cool
<hearts> thanks
<draik_> NP
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: what sound card do you have?
<tuxi> chris__, you can still get to a command line?
<shadeslayer> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<kure> shit
<trevor> draik: in the widget i added, it onlyhas powersave, aggressive powersave, performance, and presentation
<trevor> where is dynamic
<trevor> or is that somethign else entirely
<draik_> trevor: Huh? What widget did you add?
<chris__> tuxi: I can get into recovery command line, but not failsafe
<kure> i try sudo modprobe snd-  and it write sound module not found
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shadeslayer> boo to bugs
<trevor> power management
<ActionParsnip1> kure: you need to install some stuff, read the post i gave you
<shadeslayer> specially to bug #1
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i dont think bug #1 is a bug
<shadeslayer> counts as one for linux
<kure> some link for download it?
<tuxi> chris__, have you tried copying an old xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip1> kure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685837
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: What about my audio card: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller
<bishopz> ejenkjnekjne
<bishopz> lol, my bad apparently my daughhter wanted to type
<tuxi> I knew it wasn't a language I recognized
<bishopz> lol
<draik_> bishopz: I thought you were just checking if the keyboard works
<bishopz> nah, i have a blockbuster to ensure that :x
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: so many patches ,which one to apply??
<chris__> tuxi: many times.  It's a bit of a complicated story which I've typed out at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1077311
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: not sure, thats as much as i know
<shadeslayer> :)
<kure> i must wait for update download i cant do another process during it.
<chris__> ubuntuforums I have personally found are very ineffective
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: is it in a laptop?
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Yes.
<shadeslayer> well ubottu has some info,but the wiki is down
<bishopz> yea unbuntu forums are vague
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: what make/model
<draik_> shadeslayer: I say, use the one the works ;)
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Dell Smartstep 250N
<boboso> since we are talking bout sound does anyone know why all my music and movies the sound works but it is very low.  volume is up in the program and on the volume contral in the system tray
<shadeslayer> hehe,not easy i tell you
<shadeslayer> boboso: hehe,i had that problem
<bishopz> do u have linux running as the default
<bishopz> in sounds
<shadeslayer> when i had sound
<draik_> Did you remember to set the audio to 11?
<boboso> bishopz: how do i check
<bishopz> linux instals its own drivers, so ... if youre sounds low could be because its running that and not off your actual intended driver
<shadeslayer> boboso: go in kmix,enable every option in the settings and set everything to full
<bishopz> shit, hang on, i had the fix for it somewhere
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: lsmod | grep soundcore
<bishopz> its a pain
<bishopz> u have to locate your sound drivers
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: does it output?
<bishopz> disable all the ones that arent yours
<bishopz> lol hang on
<draik_> Yup
<draik_> soundcore              15328  1 snd
<ActionParsnip1> cool
<shadeslayer> i have soundcore              16800  1 snd
 * draik_ loves yakuake :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<tuxi> chris__, have you tried sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<shadeslayer> brb
<hearts> hey
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: are you fully updated?
<draik_> Yup
<hearts> i heard bill gates lives on an island
<bishopz> its somewhere on unbuntuforums.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: + 1 yakuake
<bishopz> hang on im still looking i just reformatted too so shits all over
<hearts> and he has water speakers to listen to music while he's scuba diving
<hearts> lol
<boboso> when i open mplayer i get this msg would the be the reason why the sound is low?  ao pulse failed to connect to server: connection refused.  anyone know what is causing it.
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: is it muted?
<bishopz> that could be partial
<draik_> LOL. No.
<chris__> tuxi: big problem there, only a wireless connection to the computer in question, no idea how to access wireless networks through command line
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: I try to run amarok and it won't play because it says there aren't any drivers.
<DaSkreech> hearts: Seriously though if you don't have a question join #kubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
<chris__> of note though, I tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg-driver and it said that it isn't installed, figured that wasn't default behaviour
<bishopz> i have a question maybe someone can answer :/
<bishopz> i have a WD 300gb external HD, now.. its filled with music and movies, i plug it in , bang it says its mounted but wont read anything
<bishopz> any thoughts?
<shadeslayer> bishopz:locked maybe??
<DaSkreech> bishopz: Won't read?
<tuxi> chris__, no wired option then?
<draik_> bishopz: I've had bad times with WD. I use Seagate now.
<bishopz> not locked, just wont show ANY files inside
<bishopz> yea i think im going with seagate next
<shadeslayer> draik_: clicky seagates :P
<draik_> shadeslayer: Clicky, but it works
<shadeslayer> hehe
<chris__> tuxi: I've tried the long distance stretched ethernet cable to different floor method, but it doesn't want to recognise it
<DaSkreech> bishopz: who owns the directory it's mounted on?
<epimeth> guys... clicking on "add" in the "add widgets" dialog causes plasma to max out the cpu and stop working....
<bishopz> hang on.
<epimeth> also, the widget doesn't get added
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: btw i have a 64 bit compilation,so none of the patches will work lol
<epimeth> anything I can do to track down the bug and forward it along to the kde4 folks?
<bishopz> where would i find that
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: this may help: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2005-03/4046.html
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: !sounds needs to be updated.
<ActionParsnip1> another root logon, great :(
<DaSkreech> bishopz: It's mounted in ?media ?
<chris__> that's not cool
<DaSkreech> Guest27806: Don't login to IRC as root
<hearts> anyone using konversation
<hearts> ?
<bishopz> it mounts to desktop
<epimeth> hearts: me!
<hearts> cool
<chris__> right now
<tuxi> hearts, I am atm
<hearts> how do you close a channel
<DaSkreech> bishopz: Oh? Hmm Ok ls -l /media
<hearts> lol
<epimeth> hearts:yes, ARM
<epimeth> erm ATM
<epimeth> heh
<DaSkreech> hearts: ctrl+W
<bishopz> so unmount and remount in media?
<epimeth> or right click on the panel and click "close"
<epimeth> I prefer ctrl+w :-)
<hearts> i just had to leave the #windows room
<shadeslayer> hearts: how about /part
<shadeslayer> :)
<chris__> how often does the root thing happen out of interest?
<hearts> some dork was asking about if there's some way of bypassing rebooting xp after updates
<DaSkreech> chris__: fairly often
<shadeslayer> :)
<hearts> i swear man, people dont know how to prioritize.
<draik_> ActionParsnip1: Nothing much on there.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: any other ideas??
<hearts> ctrl+w works fine
<hearts> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> draik_: looks like its gonna be a pain, theres some module options in that link that may help
<tuxi> hearts, you can type /part, click on the x icon on the bottom right of the konversation window, or the ctrl-w as suggested above
<chris__> figured, it's not the sort of name you choose willingly
<shadeslayer> did trevor leave??
<epimeth> so anybody having problems with adding widgets?
<hearts> opps.
 * shadeslayer is excited,his update is about to complete
<hearts> i just clicked that x and it made me leave
<hearts> lol
<shadeslayer> :P
<tuxi> epimeth, are you fully updated?  When the 4.2 was moved to main/backports my widget issues decreased
<tuxi> I thought that was what you wanted, hearts
<hearts> no
<shadeslayer> LD
<shadeslayer> :D
<hearts> i wanted to leave the windows room
<hearts> not this one
<hearts> the #ubuntu one sucked too
<hearts> lol
<epimeth> tuxi: yea, I think it started after I updated *to* kde4.2
<draik_> hearts: '/close' works
<hearts> this chan is cool
<hearts> for what it is at least =P
<tuxi> sorry I don't know how to help, epimeth
<hearts> anyone here ever phreaked before
<epimeth> tuxi: no worries... It'll probably work itself out in a few days
<draik_> I just realized I don't have kMix running and it won't run when I try to execute it through the run command
<DaSkreech> hearts: Yeah it is pretty neat :) but still we need to help people here. If you don't have a problem then join #kubuntu-offtopic and talk there you can stay in here and watch what's happening
<ivan_> anyone use acer aspire 4520?
<hearts> oh ok thnx
<shadeslayer> yaay update complete
<shadeslayer> brb after reboot
<draik_> Well, this audio issue is going to have to wait. Time to jump in the shower and start heading off to work.
<hearts> da are you an op
<ivan_> im using acer aspire 4520, still dont have wireless driver on ubuntu 8.04
<ivan_> anyone can help me?
<shadeslayer> ooh netsplit
<draik_> Pretty
<epimeth> ivan_: what wlan card do you have?
<shadeslayer> holy moly
<andypls1> kubuntu suck :)
<shadeslayer> 973 MB for the Ubuntu desktop
<shadeslayer> andypls1: no way
<shadeslayer> !suck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suck
<shadeslayer> :P
<ivan_> atheros
<shadeslayer> ! gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ivan_> <epimeth> ivan_: what wlan card do you have?  <<< im using atheros
<andypls1> shadeslayer ubuntu are better
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> kubuntu is better
<shadeslayer> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<epimeth> ivan_: does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<ivan_> ok epimeth
<ivan_> ill try
<ivan_> thx
<shadeslayer> ok any idea how to install GNOME
<shadeslayer> a very basic install
<andypls1> shadeslayer the best thing it to get a Macbook
<shadeslayer> 973 MB is too much
<harjot_> !ica
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ica
<hearts> gnome on kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> andypls1: stop ranting
<harjot_> !italc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italc
<harjot_> !italk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italk
<andypls1> shadeslayer how can i stop something i don't even know what it means?
<shadeslayer> ??
<andypls1> ranting
<shadeslayer> you dont know how to rant??
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> no wonder you support macs
<bishopz> -curses at compiz-
<bishopz> grrrrrr
<shadeslayer> ok ive gtg
<bishopz> i give up
<shadeslayer> KDE is better
<shadeslayer> :P
<bishopz> sudo =
<andypls1> KDE is slow
<ActionParsnip1> bishopz: compiz is garbage imho
<andypls1> the only good thing with KDE is CTRL+Alt+Esc
<chris__> gnome doesn't have cursor kill?!?
<bishopz> whats good for customizing then
<bishopz> ?
<Led_Zeppelin> what is the Gnome tool to show Wireless settings? I am using KDE but I don't think a tool like that exists for kde
<tuxi> Led_Zeppelin, nm-applet may be what you're looking for
<andypls1> no chris__ it doesnt
<ActionParsnip1> Led_Zeppelin: dont ask i both channels, it makes you look silly
<epimeth> Led_Zeppelin: ummm... KNetworkManager does....
<Led_Zeppelin> epimeth, what RPMs do I need?
<Led_Zeppelin> for KNetworkManager
<Dragnslcr> Led_Zeppelin- Ubuntu doesn't use RPM
<Led_Zeppelin> i mean dpkg
<Led_Zeppelin> :-)
<Led_Zeppelin> hehe
<epimeth> Led_Zeppelin: we use packages... its in basic
 * shadeslayer jumps due to his happiness
<epimeth> it is installed by default with kubuntu-desktop
<jussi01> Led_Zeppelin: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
 * shadeslayer was startled by sound from the speakers 
<shadeslayer> yayyyy
<shadeslayer> im at peace with the worls
<shadeslayer> *world
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: everything is  aok!!
<tuxi> no longer silent, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: dont know what happened but the update seemed to have set everything to default
 * DS-Away is away: Not Here
<shadeslayer> tuxi: nope,im shouting
<tuxi> lol
<shadeslayer> rather my laptop is
<jussi01> !away > DS-Away
<ubottu> DS-Away, please see my private message
<jussi01> shadeslayer: please attempt to keep ontopic - share your joy in #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe well im kinda on topic
<shadeslayer> you see i was saying that my sound works in Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> btw can anybody guide me to a 20 MB gnome install??
<shadeslayer> i just want gnome without the apps
<shadeslayer> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<shadeslayer> hmm not quite
<bishopz> compiz deleted >:O
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: apt-cache seach gnome | less
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: it'll take a while to read but should give clues
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> so i pick every package,no ways
<tuxi> maybe sudo aptitude install gnome (it appears to be a metapackage)
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-207847.html
<jussi01> ActionParsnip1: that was an affirmative to your question before. (it worked)
<ActionParsnip1> jussi01 genttoo handbook ;)
<trevor> ok, so what is the network manager widget called?
<trevor> since i dont seem to have it
<jussi01> ActionParsnip1: thanks. I did kinda know it, just couldnt remember ;)
<jussi01> trevor: nm-applet
<trevor> yeah
<trevor> i dont have that
<trevor> and when i type sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<trevor> it has an error
<jussi01> trevor: wait, for gnome or kde's version?
<trevor> kde
<jussi01> knetworkmanager for kdes version
<trevor> i have my ethernet plugged in, but i will need wireless at work later
<DaSkreech> For kde 4.2 \o/
<trevor> argh
<trevor> yes
<trevor> kde4.3
<trevor> 4.2
<trevor> when i click on the one in internet menu, it doesnt open
<epimeth> jussi01_: kde its network-manager-kde
<tuxi> not knetworkmanager?
<trevor> argh
<trevor> it wont open
<trevor> this is so frusterating
<jussi01> epimeth: package or command to open it ;)
<trevor> there is no widget, even though i somehow accidentally deleted it
<trevor> my laptop is running so hot it is uncomfortable to be on my lap,
<epimeth> jussi01_ that is the package... the command is KNetworkManager
<trevor> unbeleiveable
<trevor> im going back to mint
<trevor> lol
<jussi01> trevor: you looked in the process list to see if its running?
<trevor> yes, it is running
<DaSkreech> trevor: Cooking eggs ?
<trevor> i cannot access it ever
<jussi01> trevor: tried killing it and then starting it again?
<trevor> i cant click on it, i cant open it in the menu, i cant kill the process
<trevor> i cant even get into root
<trevor> maybe its because i am new to kde, but so far, this sucks
<ActionParsnip1> trevor: root account is disabled
<Novalgina2Fast> how i can restart audio without restart x session?because if i type killall pulseaudio it doesn't work,i don' have pulseaudio installed
<Dr_Willis> pulseaudio is used by gnome - not kde.
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_Willis> isent there an alsa service also?
 * DaSkreech rolls eyes
<ActionParsnip1> Novalgina2Fast: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<ActionParsnip1> i think
<tuxi> Novalgina2Fast, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ActionParsnip1> alsa-utils
<Dr_Willis> depending on how alsa crashes - you may hav to reboot
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<Novalgina2Fast> sudo /ect/init.d/alsa-utils restart didn't work(it restart alsa but if i try too use audio doesn't work)
<halfsane> hey all!
<halfsane> I am having a problem switching themes in KDE4.2
<halfsane> I am in the theme details menu and when I pick one the apply button does not come un-greyed
<halfsane> any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip1> halfsane: does it switch if youu log off and on
<tuxi> do you have themes that show up when you right-click on the desktop and select Appearance Settings, halfsane?
<trevor> is it the glass one halfsane
<halfsane> ActionParsnip1: no, i have tried this
<ActionParsnip1> halfsane: just checking
<halfsane> tuxi: yes they appear there... that menu actually worked for me,  is this a bug?
<halfsane> trevor: yes
<tuxi> no idea
<ActionParsnip1> halfsane: try: sudo chown -R <your user name> /home/<your user name>
<trevor> i cant get it to work either
<ActionParsnip1> halfsane: it might be a settings file permission
<ActionParsnip1> halfsane: i'd also run: sudo chmod -R 755 /home/<your username>
<halfsane> chown: cannot access `/home/halfsane/.gvfs': Permission denied
<halfsane> same error here as well
<halfsane> chmod: cannot access `/home/halfsane/.gvfs': Permission denied
<halfsane> ActionParsnip1: both those produced the same results
<ActionParsnip1> halfsane: just makes sure you are the owner of your files and that you have full access to them
<ActionParsnip1> halfsane: caan you set the settings now?
<halfsane> ActionParsnip1: negatory
<ActionParsnip1> bah
<halfsane> ActionParsnip1: what do i need to do   lol
<ActionParsnip1> halfsane: is it the same for all users?
<halfsane> only one user
<ActionParsnip1> halfsane: make a fresh one
<ActionParsnip1> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<trevor> god this really sucks
<trevor> i like the way kde looks so good, but i cant seem to figure any of this out
<ActionParsnip1> trevor: new systems will give you teething troubles
<trevor> if i could find a way to cool this thing off, i would just do a reinstall
<[TCK]> kde can be tricky, but mostly it's just a case of what you know
<trevor> lol, i have been using linux off and on since like 99
<trevor> i am still a noob though
<trevor> but i have never used kde before, mainly xcfe and gnome
<ActionParsnip1> trevor: every day is a school day
<ActionParsnip1> trevor: fluxbox here
<trevor> my laptop is literally burning me
<trevor> i have used fluxbox on my fedora ppc on my imac g5
<trevor> wasnt a fan
<[TCK]> how old's the laptop?  might be worth giving it a clean
<trevor> i bought it the summer
<trevor> in the summer i man
<trevor> mean
<trevor> jeez i cant type
<trevor> its is a satellite
<halfsane> trevor: there is a bug in kubuntu jaunty where you need to restart if it's eating your cpu...
<[TCK]> probably not a dust issue
<trevor> i am on 8.10
<halfsane> k
<[TCK]> I assume it's the cpu causing the heat
<trevor> i would assume so also
<trevor> its on powersave too
<[TCK]> what's it idling at?
<trevor> the temp?
<trevor> let me look
<[TCK]> cpu %
<[TCK]> and temp too, I guess
<trevor> it is idling at around 9
<[TCK]> what's the big taker? xorg or plasma I'm guessing
<trevor> 404.3mib/3.6
<trevor> kysysgaurd?
<trevor> xorg is below tha
<[TCK]> ksysguard is the program you're using
<trevor> t
<trevor> yeah  i know
<trevor> wtf
<[TCK]> ie: system monitor
<[TCK]> I put my refresh to three seconds, stops that taking up so much cpu when it does run, though obviously it doesn't run all the time
<trevor> yeah
<trevor> i dont know
<[TCK]> as for xorg, I swear that takes up too much cpu
<ActionParsnip1> trevor: ease up on the enter key duder
<trevor> sorry
<DaSkreech> [TCK]: I hate Xorg
<trevor> i mean, im probably just going to go back to gnome, since that doesnt burn my legs
<cyber> Hi all
<[TCK]> I've never gotten along with xorg, not sure if it's just my experience or a general consensus
<cyber> guys i have a graphic problem
<sztomi> Hi. I have some troubles with configuring Kopete 0.70 with Google Talk under KDE4.2. It says it was unable to connect to talk.google.com. I used this walkthrough: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support Could someone help me?
<DaSkreech> cyber: Which is?
<DaSkreech> sztomi: can you ping talk.google.com ?
<badpc> Is there a need for virus protection on linux?
<cyber> i installed my video card but i noticed graphic issues like fuzzy pics and apps take long time to open
<DaSkreech> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<[TCK]> sztomi: if it's any help I can't seem to connect either
<halfsane> anyone know how to get ride of the borders on plasmoid in kde 4.2,  thanks!
<halfsane> *plasmoids
<[TCK]> don't think you can short of choosing a different theme, could be wrong though
<halfsane> [TCK]: think your right   :)
<tuxi> halfsane, I think they're fixed
<DaSkreech> halfsane: what window manager are you running?
<halfsane> im new to kde, whatever the default is... kwin maybe?
<DaddyLonglegs> Whenever I try to open a video file, my desktop completely freezes, my keyboard hangs, and nothing works anymore. I tried both Dragon Player, and VLC, but both showed the same behavior. Any ideas?
<Muzer> Hi. I'm using the NVIDIA TwinView thing to get multiple monitors (no idea if that is some NVIDIA-specific thing or if it's standard, I don't think it matters for this query), but most (not all) windows for some reason spawn on the left monitor, when I want stuff to by default spawn on the right. How do I go about setting this?
<Muzer> note that the left monitor is 1024x768, in case I need to input the resolution as a constant or something
<HighAndDry> hi!
<halfsane> DaddyLonglegs: i had a similar problem when using amarok 2 at the same time.. i switched to banshee and all is well now
<Muzer> HighAndDry: Hi
<HighAndDry> i've got some trouble installing pulseaudio in kubuntu
<[TCK]> DaddyLongLegs: try using a different video output in VLC perhaps?  Try X11, or XVideo.
<HighAndDry> the server throws this two error messages when i run the command
<HighAndDry> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<HighAndDry> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<HighAndDry> W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "PCM".
<DaddyLonglegs> halfsane: Let me give it a try.
<HighAndDry> then it starts anyway, and everything seems to be fine but i can't hear any sound
<HighAndDry> any ideas?
<DaddyLonglegs> halfsane: Banshee's gonna install one half of the Gnome libraries for me. :D
<DaddyLonglegs> [TCK]: How can I change video output in VLC?
<halfsane> DaddyLonglegs: yeah, it has a lot of dependencies... i didnt notice so much i guess because i have gnome installed as well
<kronicKoH> We have any designers in the room, GRAPHIC?
<halfsane> DaddyLonglegs: to test all you have to do is close amarok... that did it for me, then i had to choose a new player
<DaddyLonglegs> halfsane: My amarok was already closed when all this happened. I hate gnome, btw.
<halfsane> DaddyLonglegs: then you dont have the problem i had , i dont know what to tell ya...
<halfsane> DaddyLonglegs: make sure you have the restricted packages
<DaddyLonglegs> halfsane: I do. I just installed fglrx, the AMD/ATI proprietory driver for my graphics. Maybe the problems is that?
<halfsane> DaddyLonglegs: how fast is your cpu?
<DaddyLonglegs> halfsane: 2.4 GHz, core 2 duo
<halfsane> DaddyLonglegs: did the driver work for ya?
<DaddyLonglegs> halfsane: Yes. Everything was fine so far. I'd never played any video until today when this happened.
<SimonS> good evening
<[TCK]> DaddyLongLegs: video and ATI driver problems is what's causing me to reinstall Kubuntu :(
<trevor> has anyone here tried sabayon 4.0
<DaddyLonglegs> [TCK]: You mean the problem is due to fglrx (ATI proprietory driver)?
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | trevor
<ubottu> trevor: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bishopz> who here is familiar with mounting and unmounting for external hard drives?
<Muzer> I'm using the NVIDIA TwinView thing to get multiple monitors (no idea if that is some NVIDIA-specific thing or if it's standard, I don't think it matters for this query), but most (not all) windows for some reason spawn on the left monitor, when I want stuff to by default spawn on the right. How do I go about setting this?
<Muzer> note that the left monitor is 1024x768, in case I need to input the resolution as a constant or something
<DaSkreech> bishopz: I am
<bishopz> ok, quick question..
<bishopz> i have a WD external, it auto mounts to my desktop its filled with music and movies
<bishopz> it says mounted
<bishopz> but dont play anything
<bishopz> doesnt even read the filees
<DaSkreech> bishopz: what happens when you tpye mount on the terminal
<DaSkreech> Do you see the drive there?
<halfsane> Muzer: i think what your looking for is in settings -> window behavior -> advanced -> window specific
<bishopz> nope
<Muzer> halfsane: I found that, but it's a little confusing
<bishopz> i plug it in, it shows "my book" on desk top
<DaSkreech> bishopz: when you type sudo fdisk -l do you see it there ?
<bishopz> properties
<bishopz> says mounted
<bishopz> hang on let mne check
<Muzer> I can click Posititon, Apply Initially
<derdon> Hi guys! How can I set the background in Konsole transparent?
<Muzer> but then there's just one box
<Muzer> do I type 1024x0 in there or something?
<DaSkreech> as I recall it gets mounted when you click it or something
<bishopz> it does mount just to desk hang on checking terminal now
<DaSkreech> ok
<halfsane> Muzer: i never used the menu, but ya, it looks confusing !  haha
<bishopz> ok its not showing
<DaSkreech> bishopz: hrrm
<DaSkreech> USB drive I take it?
<DaSkreech> or firewire ?
<bishopz> yea
<bishopz> usb
<DaSkreech> sudo lsusb
<DaSkreech> see if it shows up there
<bishopz> Bus 005 Device 007: ID 1058:0903 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<Muzer> I tried what I said, doesn't seem tow ork
<bishopz> shows there
<Muzer> ah well
<Muzer> I'll just move them manually :(
<halfsane> Muzer: i know it can work, I have just never needed it myself... someone should be able to help you
<Muzer> I suppose the other way is to physically move my monitor and then set the minor one to the right, don't want to do that though :p
<DaSkreech> bishopz: pastebin the output of mount and of ls /dev/sd*
<bishopz> ok imcompltely new to linux  lol that justwent over my head
<Muzer> aha
<bishopz> :(
<Muzer> placement, force temporarily, under mouse
<Muzer> that helps
<Muzer> since the panel is on my major screen
<DaSkreech> !paste | bishopz
<ubottu> bishopz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> run mount
<DaSkreech> then run ls /dev/sd* and paste the output from each in that site
<canosayan> hi
<bishopz> ok brb
<DaSkreech>  when it's finished give us back the URL it produces here
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shadeslayer> ok, i just had a brainwave
<shadeslayer> can i install GNOME from a ubuntu CD
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> well yes
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: you can use the cd as a repo
<shadeslayer> :)
<casimodo> #Ubuntu - fr
<DaSkreech> but not a live CD
<DaSkreech> !fr | casimodo
<ubottu> casimodo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<shadeslayer> then which one??
<shadeslayer> like i just want GNOME along side KDE
<shadeslayer> should i ask this in #ubuntu??
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> done
<shadeslayer> ill have to download then
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<shadeslayer> try downloading 200 MB on 128 kbps connection
<shadeslayer> :(
<DaSkreech> if you don't want to download then use the Ubuntu alternate CD or the ubuntu DVd
<shadeslayer> again download,since i have neither
<shadeslayer> :P
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: If you have someone on the network with Gnome you can copy it over from them
<shadeslayer> like someone sharing a server,uh nope
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: Download then. The good part is that you can resume
<shadeslayer> hm im asking in #ubuntu to see if someone might know
<shadeslayer> :)
<DaSkreech> So if you stop and shut off the computer and come back two days later it picks up from where it left off
<shadeslayer> i dont close the terminal right
<Laeborg-lap> a good program to stream mp3 to a shoutcast server?
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: You can shut off the computer
<DaSkreech> !info icecast
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> Laeborg-lap: i think vlc does it
<DaSkreech> !find icecast
<ubottu> Found: icecast-server, icecast2
<DaSkreech> !info icecast2
<ubottu> icecast2 (source: icecast2): Ogg Vorbis and MP3 streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-2 (intrepid), package size 257 kB, installed size 744 kB
<Laeborg-lap> anything like SAM Broadcaster?
<shadeslayer> ok gtg,had this brain wave as i was getting into bed :P
<shadeslayer> bye all
<DaSkreech> Laeborg-lap: That's the Missile launch program? :)
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: You can leave it downloading while you sleep :)
<Laeborg-lap> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11411&iTestingId=26865
<DaSkreech> In that case you don't close the terminal :)
<shadeslayer> DaSkreech: i have a torrent downloading in the background in windows :P
<shadeslayer> ill leave it tommorow
<shadeslayer> *nigh
<shadeslayer> pnight
<DaSkreech> Ha ha Well you sound like a professional downloader
<shadeslayer> god
<DaSkreech> I'll stop giving you advice :)
<shadeslayer> typing in the dark is not easy
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> thanks for the help anyways
<shadeslayer> byeeee
<DaSkreech> byeeeee
<ActionParsnip1> professional downloader?
<ActionParsnip1> thats funny
<shadeslayer> back in windows
<ccherrett> what is th best way to install nvidia drivers?
<jussi01> ccherrett: kmenu - system - hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tuxi> ccherrett, go to System/Hardware Drivers
<ccherrett> jussi01: System Settings?
<ccherrett> jussi01: kde4 here
<jussi01> ccherrett: no
<jussi01> ccherrett: system, hardware drivers
<ccherrett> jussi01: ah got it
<ccherrett> thanks
<tuxi> I don't use the new menu
<StatuZ> Good evening.
<StatuZ> I just reinstalled kubuntu, but i cant get a networkconnection
<tuxi> StatuZ, wired or wireless
<StatuZ> both
<ccherrett> jussi01: it did not find any drivers
<tuxi> are you using knetworkmanager?
<tuxi> ccherrett, which card do you have?
<StatuZ> knetworkmanager is standard installed, so yes.
<tuxi> dynamic address?
<StatuZ>  DHCP
<ccherrett> tuxi: spoke to soon
<ccherrett> thanks
<ccherrett> all better
<tuxi> you found it then, ccherrett?
<tuxi> StatuZ, I'm not thinking clearly hopefully someone else can help
<StatuZ>  Anyone else then. Im trying to get a DHCP internetconnection, it works on other installations, but in kubuntu it wont start
<bishopz> ok
<bishopz> now its saying
<bishopz> that its a read only
<bishopz> its mounted to /media
<bishopz> it installed some windows components
<GWild> can someone here answer a question about the fstab file (Intrepid 8.10 and new Kub user)?
<bishopz> since i have no windows anything
<bishopz> now trying to change it around in properties to view files
<bishopz> says its a read only
<shadeslayer> !ask | GWild
<ubottu> GWild: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bishopz> Sorry, could not change the permissions of "My Book": Error setting permissions: Read-only file system
<shadeslayer> !ask | GWild
<DaSkreech> bishopz: read only means you can read it
<shadeslayer> !ask | GWild
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: sstop that
<bishopz> DaSkreech: i know, but how do i access the files
<DaSkreech> bishopz: you should be able to
<shadeslayer> what??
<shadeslayer> i didnt do anything/
<GWild> I have recently rearranged my system to include a new drive onto which I will move /home.  I need to modify fstab to enter the new mountpoints and there are entries in the fstab I've never seen before - do I have to use those long UUID's or can I simply use the /dev/sdx format?
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: you gave the message already stop spamming
<bishopz> so maybe its the drive its'self
<shadeslayer> oh
<DaSkreech> GWild: You can sue both
<DaSkreech> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<shadeslayer> sue :O
<DaSkreech> GWild: UUIDs are used in Ubuntu since if the mount point changes it will still find the right drive and mount it at the right place
<shadeslayer> why are you gonna sue me and ubottu??
<shadeslayer> :P
<DaSkreech> shadeslayer: Cause you slay in the shade!
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<GWild> DaSkreech: I see, thank you for the info
<shadeslayer> :)
<DaSkreech> bishopz: More likely it's that it has some protection thing on it
<bishopz> if i do sudo blkid, ... it brings up /dev/sdb1
<bishopz> it shows it there
<DaSkreech> bishopz: That's probably your drive
<bishopz> SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="My Book" UUID="96D8-AEA8" TYPE="vfat"
<DaSkreech> Lets try something
<bishopz> ok
<DaSkreech> mkdir drive
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 drive
<DaSkreech> ls drive
<DaSkreech> see what that does
<bishopz> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or drive busy
<bishopz> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /media/My Book
<SiVA__> man... I keep getting booted from irc
<DaSkreech> bishopz: ls /media/My\ Book
<badpc> how can i see how much disk space i have?
<DaSkreech> du
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech>  df
<bishopz> ls: cannot access /media/My Book/FOUND.000: Input/output error
<bishopz> FOUND.000                   Recycled              System Volume Information
<DaSkreech> bishopz: that's all? no listing of directories ?
<bishopz> important stuff to back up  resycled
<DaSkreech> bishopz: That's all that's on the drive ?
<bishopz> $RECYCLE.BIN                Rjays Music - Movies
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<ActionParsnip1> badpc: df -h
<bishopz> nope thats it
<ActionParsnip1> DaSkreech: -h makes it humanly readable
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip1: I know
<bishopz> but if i plug it in to a windows machine, it works perfectly fine
<DaSkreech> but much less accurate
<DaSkreech> bishopz: Yeah assumingit doesn't have a Program requirement it should work
<bishopz> yea, it runs fine on windows, problem is, i dont have windows
<DaSkreech> :-)
<StatuZ> Anyone knows why i cant get a DHCP connection with KNetworkManager?
<DaSkreech> ok does dolphin /media/My\ Book work ?
<Level15> StatuZ: b/c the dhcp server might be down? :P
<bishopz> installing dolphin
<bishopz> hang on
<StatuZ> Level15, Its up and running
<DaSkreech> bishopz: you don't have it?
<badpc> ActionParsnip1: linux is crazy it doesnt use hardly any space
<DaSkreech> bishopz: This Gnome ?
<Level15> StatuZ: try to get the address on the command line
<bishopz> Yes
<DaSkreech> badpc: considering
<StatuZ> hmm?
<Level15> StatuZ: sudo dhclient
<DaSkreech> bishopz: the do nautilus /media/My\ Book
<DaSkreech> then
<badpc> DaSkreech: considering my vista takes up almost 30gig of hard drive space on a fresh install
<DaSkreech> badpc: I'm just saying hat 2.5 Gigs is still a decent amount of space to take up
<bishopz> it brought me to properties
<DaSkreech> but considering the competition and what comes in the default then yeah it's tiny
<alakhia> hi, doesn't anyone know how I can play "video/x-m4v" mime-type in firefox?
<DaSkreech> bishopz: o_O
<bishopz> yea lol
<badpc> DaSkreech: yeah i was just comparing to windows
<DaSkreech> badpc: That's with MS office installed?
<bishopz> It opened to the proerties, i go to folder acess, and click acess files
<bishopz> it denies me
<DaSkreech> bishopz: open nautilus and see if you can browse to /media
<badpc> DaSkreech: no i dont have office
<DaSkreech> badpc: Hmm that's like 10Gb itself
<alakhia> anyone?
<StatuZ> Level15, Done. It is discovering a lot of things on eth0, pan0, wlan0 and wmaster0. "No DHCPOFFERS recieved."
<badpc> DaSkreech: yes it is
<bishopz> OMFG
<DaSkreech> alakhia: try mozilla-mplayer
<bishopz> I INSTALLED DOLPHIN
<bishopz> ran it
<bishopz> :O
<bishopz> IT WORKED... dude i love u
<DaSkreech> and it worked?
<bishopz> lolol
<DaSkreech> yeah I was trying to figure why it wouldn't work
<DaSkreech>  that made no sense to me
<bishopz> U just saved me so much time and money
<alakhia> DaSkreech: I already have mozilla-mplayer installed
<ActionParsnip1> alakhia: apt-cache seach vlc | grep plug
<DaSkreech> alakhia: Oh umm ok does mplayer play m4v ?
<ActionParsnip1> alakhia: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<bishopz> DaSkreech: Now everytime i wanna open it do i have to run thru dolphin in terminal?
<alakhia> DaSkreech: i don't have a local file that I can try to play using mplayer
<ActionParsnip1> alakhia: i think vlc can handle them, you may need codecs
<DaSkreech> bishopz: No just alt+f2
<DaSkreech> dolphin
<StatuZ> Level15, Done. It is discovering a lot of things on eth0, pan0, wlan0 and wmaster0. "No DHCPOFFERS recieved."
<bishopz> ;) tyvm
<DaSkreech> Dolphin should have a places bar on the ... right I think
<DaSkreech> you can just click the device
<alakhia> ActionParsnip1: let me try ... looking for vlc plugin for mozilla
<alakhia> ActionParsnip1: ok, am installing 31mb's worth of stuff ... let's see what happens
<bishopz> lol now if u could teach me how to fully install compiz and get that working id almost be happy ;x
<alakhia> ActionParsnip1: installed, restarted firefox, still no dice
<ActionParsnip1> alakhia: hmmm
<alakhia> ActionParsnip1: looked in the html file and figured out the url ... am downloading the file to see if mplayer plays it directly
<DaSkreech> bishopz: apt-get install compiz ccsm
<alakhia> ActionParsnip1: trailers on apple.com work fine. I think those are encoded using H.264 or something
<bishopz> is that complete?
<bishopz> nothing else needed
<ActionParsnip1> bishopz: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<alakhia> ActionParsnip1: so, mplayer doesn't play the file either ... shows random noise
<ActionParsnip1> alakhia: then you need codecs
<ActionParsnip1> !codecs | alakhia
<ubottu> alakhia: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> bishopz: Yeah
<pippo_> hallo
<pippo_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bishopz> damn playback on linux for avi is decent
<ActionParsnip1> bishopz: its a well documented format so codecs can be decent
<alakhia> i see all kinds of variations for gstreamer plugins, good, bad, ugly, really-bad, multiverse variant
<bishopz> ive noticed. the external i have has 100 movies and over 100thousand mp3s
<bishopz> -running thru them all now
<alakhia> ActionParsnip1: i've downloaded several gstreamer plugin versions but it doesn't seem to help
<alakhia> ActionParsnip1: I also have w32codecs
<alakhia> here is the web page in question in case that helps: https://www.miroguide.com/items/1463207
<alakhia> when i got to this page, i just see a "Click here to download plugin" in the preview window
<ActionParsnip1> alakhia: ok whats the plugin it wants to download?
<alakhia> I'm told: "Unknown plugin (video/x-m4v)"
<alakhia> ahh, it plays in mplayer
<alakhia> just can't get firefox to play
<alakhia> it is a big file and wouldn't play in mplayer all this time because it wasn't completely downloaded
<alakhia> so I think my problem is to just convince firefox that it can play this mime-type
<alakhia> using mplayer
<alakhia> if I do: "about:plugins" ... i don't see x-m4v anywhere
<bishopz> is there a volume booster of some sorts?
<shadeslayer|away> bishopz, low volume??
<bishopz> extremely
<shadeslayer> bishopz, open the mixer
<bishopz> where is it
<shadeslayer> and then the settings and enable everything
<shadeslayer> uh bottom right
<shadeslayer> click on the sound icon
<bishopz> oh yea, lol everything is up.
<shadeslayer> everything set to max??
<EnzoTaglia> hi
<bishopz> mhm
<shadeslayer> then get VLC
<bishopz> sudo get-apt vlc ?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<bishopz> grrr command not found
<shadeslayer|away> what!!!!!!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> apt-get loll
<shadeslayer> not get-apt
<Huntz> lol
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<bishopz> i did that
<shadeslayer> what??
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install vlc
<bishopz> ah
<shadeslayer> XD
<bishopz> lol
<shadeslayer> :D
<Huntz> so I am struggling with command line and perl
<bishopz> ive been trying to get this system running smoothly all day
<bishopz> its amazing how a simple word such as instal
<bishopz> u lose so much translation
<shadeslayer> bishopz, it wont for a few days
<shadeslayer> :)
<bishopz> lol
<Huntz> while trying to get out of my end of life versions
<bishopz> ive noticed
<bishopz> lol, i fix one thing and find 8 more things that should run better
<shadeslayer> yeah,youll never be happy for the first week
<Huntz> I'll second that
<bishopz> lol
<Huntz> I'd be even happier if I would just break down and buy a linux friendly printer
<bishopz> lol
<dromer> hi all, with a couple of programs I'm having the following problem: NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
<bishopz>  screw that one thing i learned quick was the bluetooth settings
<bishopz> lmfao
<dromer> I've seen various awnsers to this online, but I'm not sure what to do with my system
<shadeslayer> dromer, tried reinitializing the drivers
<olebohem> hello all, can anyone help me with this: I am currently trying to play commandos 2 trough wine. Everything seems to work very good, but when I try to play multiplayer, it says that tcp/ip is not available.
<dromer> shadeslayer: no, should I do that?
<olebohem> I have played warcraft 3 through wine and the network works fine
<shadeslayer> dromer, K>apps>system>hardware drivers
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> !nvidia | dromer
<ubottu> dromer: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<olebohem> can`t find any solution online:/
<alakhia> ActionParsnip1: i hacked the plugin.dat file myself
<shadeslayer> hearts, welcome back
<alakhia> ActionParsnip1: i added: "28:video/x-m4v:MPEG 4 Video:m4v:$" and incremented the counter from 28 to 29
<hearts> sup dude.
<hearts> i was letting my comp rest for a bit
<hearts> =P
<shadeslayer> im going to sleep for the 5th time
<shadeslayer> XD
<shadeslayer> byee
<hearts> lol
<hearts> peace
<bishopz> vlc is nice
<[TCK]> ever?
<shadeslayer> dromer, ask here again if the problem persists
<shadeslayer> bishopz, well known fact
<dromer> shadeslayer: kay, lemme check\
<bishopz> thanks for the heads up
<shadeslayer> dromer, quickly,coz im sleeping in 2 min
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> !away | Roozbeh|Away
<ubottu> Roozbeh|Away: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> that didnt go right
<Huntz> anyone familiar with the EOLupgrade procedure?
<shadeslayer> !eol | Huntz
<ubottu> Huntz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> you want to upgrade from eol??
<Huntz> Yes I know, and I have already been from edgy to feisty
<Huntz> but I am have a problem with a command
<shadeslayer> Huntz, and now to Interpid?
<Huntz> no unfortunately fiesty is also EOL
<shadeslayer> :)
<Huntz> so I need to go to gutsy
<shadeslayer> well no idea
<hearts> i thought you were going to sleep
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Huntz> hes got one min..lol
<shadeslayer> see what i mean for the 5th tome
<shadeslayer> *time
<shadeslayer> dromer, you done yet??
<dromer> shadeslayer: I just de-activate and re-activate the drivers? because it says I have the recomended drivers
<shadeslayer> yeah,there should be a green light next to them
<shadeslayer> :P
<dromer> there is
<shadeslayer> then the drivers are working fine
<Huntz> Shadeslayer: its a perl command for making changes in the repositories
<dromer> hmmm, it seems to be stuck
<dromer> shadeslayer: oh -_-
<shadeslayer> what happened?
<dromer> so, what do I do then?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> hearts, any idea?
<dromer> nothing, I'm not logged in a a sudoer atm, so I ran the program as my other user over x-forwarding .. which borked I guess, but it's ok
<shadeslayer> im out in 10,9,8...
<hearts> whats the problem?
<hearts> trying to update?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> <dromer> hi all, with a couple of programs I'm having the following problem: NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
<shadeslayer> bye
<dromer> hearts: I'm getting NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).  with some programs, and it has something to do with permissions on /dev/nvidia
<hearts> driver issues?
 * shadeslayer goes
<dromer> from what I found
<hearts> get on administrator
<dromer> what do you mean?
<hearts> did you try changing permissions on your reg account?
<dromer> I'm not sure what you mean
<hearts> all right
<hearts> are you trying to download something and it's telling you that
<dromer> if I change any permissions on /dev/nvidia they get reset on reboot
<dromer> no
<dromer> I'm trying to run various programs and i't telling me that (ie FretsOnFIre or GoogleEarth)
<hearts> ohh...
<hearts> and you got an nvidia card
<hearts> ?
<dromer> yes
<bishopz> any decent theme packages anyone knows of?
<hearts> ok
<dromer> why else would I get a nvidia-error?
<hearts> did you try reinstalling the drivers?
<shadeslayer> :)
<dromer> that's what shadeslayer said, but I don't remember how to do that
<hearts> shade
<shadeslayer> ??
<dromer> and I checked in jockey-kde but the driver seems to be ok
<hearts> would it be one set of drivers for every nvidia card?
<dromer> shadeslayer: you where leaving :)
<shadeslayer> how about deactivating drivers and then following instructions here
<Huntz> nvidia drivers are uni
<shadeslayer> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> you know me
<hearts> they're universal?
<Huntz> at least all the ones I used in debian
<Huntz> right from nvid
<hearts> yeah i would assume so too
<hearts> thats why i asked
<hearts> all right
<hearts> well, dromer you need to figure out how to install the drivers again
<hearts> then reinstall it
<hearts> and hopefully that would fix your issue
 * shadeslayer ducks under the pillow
<hearts> this is why i virtualize =P
<dromer> -_-
<Huntz> if nvid is still on the linux wagon they have a fairly competent hot install
<Huntz> err, *how
<Huntz> *to
<hearts> yup
<hearts> just google dude.
<dromer> I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Huntz> does anyone know is flashplayer 10 only for 8.04 and above?
<hearts> flashplayer is the latest one right?
<Huntz> I tried to install it today and it barked at me that I am running an unsupported os
<Huntz> hearts: yes
<hearts> are you using an older ubuntu os
<Huntz> yes, actually the latesst and greatest End of LIfe Feisty
<hearts> lol
<hearts> thats your issue brah
<hearts> why you using it?
<Huntz> well I am in the proccess of getting back upto speed
<Huntz> I was using edgy
<Huntz> and lets jsut say that the EOLUpgrade page has just a few stickups that I cant figure out
<shadeslayer> [Global Notice] Hi all, I'm about to take services down for an upgrade, this means that for the duration of the downtime the network will be without our friends NickServ, ChanServ and so forth -- the upgrade shouldn't take long, but feel free to cross fingers and toes for luck regardless! I'm sorry for the inconvenience and hope you have a nice Sunday!
<Huntz> either someone will go hey, I know that, or I will have an ephany in a week and figure it out
<shadeslayer> thats from Christel
<hearts> i got that too
<shadeslayer> :)
<hearts> who is christel
<shadeslayer> operator
<shadeslayer> freenode op to be exact
<Huntz> I was hopin DaSkreech was on, but just as I popped in he left
<hrock> hola como estan
<Kerry_Ki810> hi
<hearts> who ops this room
<hrock> alguien sabe como ponerle la barra de titulo a las ventanas despues de instalar compiz fusion
<Kerry_Ki810> somebody help me please - in KDE 3.5 I used to be able to select a different wallpaper for each desktop - now I can't find the option in KDE4
<hearts> =/
<hrock> en ubuntu 8.4
<hearts> =\
<shadeslayer> Kerry_Ki810, no help,its designed that way
<shadeslayer> :(
<Huntz> arent you goin to bed yet?
<Kerry_Ki810> oh dear..... so I can't do anything about it?
<shadeslayer> i dont think so
<Kerry_Ki810> I'll just have to concentrate that little bit harder when I'm working between desktops
<shadeslayer> i thought i saw a link some days earlier,google might help
<shadeslayer> :P
<Huntz> did you google and see if anyone else has dicussed it
<Kerry_Ki810> no but i looked on ubuntuforums - nothing
<hrock> someone knows how to put the title bar of windows after install compiz fusion
<hrock> ubuntu 8.4
<Huntz> start a thread and see if anyone pipes up witha  solution
<bishopz> i need better themessssss
<xgus> did some body have used vpn on a nortel contivity ?
<Kerry_Ki810> I'll do that
<hrock> bye
<Huntz> it prolly get answered quicker than mine do...lol
<xgus> where can i get some docs of how to configure it?
<bishopz> if i download themes where do i move the folder to to instal
<Huntz> dunno, never nabbed new themes myself
<bishopz> :(
<Huntz> maybe I should surf, we can blow up KDE together...lol
<bishopz> rofl
<Huntz> wb chanserv...lol
<Huntz> !wheather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wheather
<Huntz> lol
<chaosr> hey, what's wrong with KDE, it doesnt really start after the last update
<shadeslayer> !weather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather
<shadeslayer> :O
<chaosr> now chatting using irssi _O-
<shadeslayer> !find weather
<ubottu> Found: libgweather-common, libgweather-dev, libgweather1, gkrellweather, libweather-com-perl (and 13 others)
<shadeslayer> XD
<Huntz> laf
<Huntz> gotto love bots
<shadeslayer> chaosr, youre too vague
<shadeslayer> did you updaate using adept??
<chaosr> well, I assume more computers have this, kubuntu 8.10, after the last update you can log in, but does nothing more than show an empty screen
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> drop to a console login
<chaosr> updated using adept, and after that command line apt-get install -f
<Huntz> I ahve seen a bit of that in the forums
<shadeslayer> and do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chaosr> k
<shadeslayer> adept removed your kde
<chaosr> that's odd
<shadeslayer> i had it till this evening and wham its gone
<chaosr> why would it do such a thing
<shadeslayer> conflicting packages,stupid adept
<tuxi> install synaptic and use it instead
<shadeslayer> chaosr, use konsole from now on,adept is stupid
<shadeslayer> :P
<chaosr> hehe
<chaosr> indeed
<shadeslayer> or packagekit
<chaosr> use the console most of the time, really oldskool xD
<Huntz> thats why I have been following the command lon only for EOL, I felt better going that way
<shadeslayer> :)
<Huntz> now I need to figure out this perl line and I will a step closer to up to date
<hrock> hola
<hrock> hi
<hrock> 	 	
<hrock> someone knows how to put the title bar of windows after install compiz fusion
<Huntz> hi
<hrock> in ubuntu 8.4
<matisse> hi
<ghostcube> hrock, nvidia ?
<matisse> I just installed kde4, just for testing it... but I doesn't look very nice. Are there some ways to transfor some kde3 settings to kde4?
<Huntz> I have heard it looks simplistic
<matisse> F.e. the font size of some is TOOOOOO small
<matisse> task line looks different, favourite programs in k menu are away
<matisse> And, is there a way to let apt* show me all the recommended packages again which where shown, when I installed kde4?
<Huntz> hmmmm, stumped
<matisse> It seems to be possible to let kde4 take all old config files, changing $kdehome
<goofey> hrock: I think you might want the ubuntu channel, not kubuntu
<Huntz> but if 4 doesnt support something that 3 does it could break it
<Huntz> or even vice versa
<matisse> Huntz: right, so I make a backup of the old stuff
<Huntz> wb hearts
<bishopz> lol im so bored im customizing my appearances
<bishopz> if i could get compiz to run right
<bishopz> id be straight
<badpc> anyone know y my computer will not start up when i install my Hauppauge 1600 tuner card?
<Huntz> bad card?
<Huntz> does it POST?
<badpc> Huntz: no its brand new
<badpc> Huntz: it starts to boot and gets to a screen that says checking battery state then freezes
<Huntz> have you taken it out and it runs fine?
<badpc> Huntz: yes it does
<Huntz> sounds like the card is rasing heck for sure
<badpc> Huntz: yup not sure y or how to diognose whats going on
<badpc> Huntz: the same card works great on my vista machine
<Huntz> is the battery state part of the PC's normal post with out the card
<badpc> Huntz: yes
<Huntz> I know my BFG vid card has its own post so I ahd to ask
<matisse> ok, forcing 96 dpi seems to help
<badpc> Huntz: by having its own post you mean what?
<matisse> (with font size)
<hearts> lol
<Huntz> like my video card puts up its gpu specs and memspec before the PC does
<hearts> lsd is awesome
<Huntz> WinTV-HVR-950Q is this the model?
<badpc> Huntz: no its a 1600
<matisse> now, I can read again :)
<Huntz> oops, thats a usb stick
<Huntz> what are you system specs?
<badpc> Huntz: p4 3.0ghz with hyperthread 320 gig hard drive 2gigs ram geforce 9500 GT 1gb ddr2 wmp54g wireless card and hauppauge 1600 pci card
<Huntz> laf, it definately can handle it
<badpc> Huntz: yeah its making me mad
<badpc> Huntz: couse i hate using vista
<Huntz> I know I had a nic card go out and the PC wouldnt even POST
<Huntz> you at least get a little start on it
<badpc> Huntz: well the bootsplash comes up and does its thing but then nothing
<Huntz> did you get the card online?
<hansen> Huntz, badpc: a card that is not perfectly in place in it's socket can also cause this (I had that with an eth card once)
<badpc> hagabaka: hmmm duly noted
<Huntz> ya, new cards can go in crispy sometimes
<badpc> Huntz: no i got it from a store here in town
<hansen> esp. if it's an old computer with dirt/dust in the unused sockets
<Huntz> well if reseating it doesnt do he trick you might try returning it for a different one
<hansen> clean with contact spray and insert/remove card several times to give the connectors a good scratching
<badpc> Huntz: no i know its not the card couse i have a duel boot system and it boots fine with my vista
<hansen> oh
<hansen> hardware issues out of question then I guess...
<badpc> hansen: yup
<Huntz> eeeww
<Huntz> bummer
<badpc> hansen:  installed mythtv and the drivers but dont know what else it could be
<Huntz> what kernel do you have?
<Huntz> 2.6.26 I assume
<Huntz> just because that what that devices site says it supports
<guest_> hi everyone, my moniter begins to tremble/shiver after it's been on for a while, is there anything that can be done??? or is anything wrong???
<guest_> moniter screen^
<badpc_> Huntz: weird my wireless quits working when i plug in my tuner card
<Huntz> that is bizaar, under vista it does?
<badpc_> Huntz: no under kubuntu
<Huntz> I wonder if its having IRQ conflicts
<Huntz> so you got it to boot now?
<badpc_> Huntz: kinda whati was thinking but not sure how to diagnose
<badpc_> Huntz: no i plugged it in wile in kubuntu lol
<dtchen> look at dmesg and /proc/interrupts
<dtchen> lspci -v will also tell you resources attempted for claim and drivers active/available
<dtchen> badpc_: ^
<Huntz> lol, goin for the hot swap
<Huntz> <badpc_>: how many free slots do you have
<badpc_> none with the tuner plugged in
<Huntz> <badpc_>: I wonder if it would be worth swappin the cards aound
<Huntz> I am out of idears with that
<badpc_> Huntz: im up for anything right about now
<Huntz> thats about all I got left, with out being more familiar with myth and tuner cards
<Tm_T> hi Daviey
<Huntz> bishopz: did you find some themes to d/l
<Tm_T> _tor: I think you should find another nick for you
<heinkel_111> what is nepomukservices and why does it consume 97% cpu on my compouter?
<AndySpain> hi!
<goosfancito> hi
<AndySpain> i have just put a cd into cd tray
<AndySpain> where do i find it's content?
<AndySpain> in /media/cdrom  there is nothing
<goosfancito> why i dont input to ubuntu_es?
<AndySpain> and /media/cdrom0 also empty
<itsatrick> Woah...what just happened?  I installed updates and now my kde is gone. :(
<MegaMetals> Is there any word of when OpenOffice 3 will be avalable ? Or do I need to manual install it?
<Tm_T> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<Tm_T> not that
<Tm_T> MegaMetals: you have to install it from different source
<MegaMetals> But it's OK to do so ?
<Tm_T> MegaMetals: use openoffice ppa source
<MegaMetals> Where would I get that
<MegaMetals> Also, how would I make my links open in FireFox instead of Konqucrap
<AndySpain> why can't i find my audio cd on kubuntu?
<AndySpain> cd is in cd tray
<Tm_T> MegaMetals: add this to your sources.list : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<MegaMetals> Tm_T: I'm using Hardy
<MegaMetals> Intrepid wouldn't work correctly
<Tm_T> MegaMetals: ah, then switch it accordingly
<MegaMetals> Also, what's something like Speedfan ?
<Huntz> itsatrick: you need did you just install to 8.10
<itsatrick> I've had Intrepid for a while.
<itsatrick> There were just 79 upgradable packages, so I installed them.
<itsatrick> Aptitutude must have gotten rid of my KDE packages.
<aps03pwb> I've just done a standard adept update and on reboot I no longer have window decorations - the whole thing has broken badly
<aps03pwb> the same happened on my dads machine
<Huntz> I ahve seen that its been taking out the kubuntu-desktop, and not putting it back with kde4
<aps03pwb> has there been a major screw up with the repositories?  Anyone else affected?
<Tm_T> itsatrick: did you look carefully that you didn't accept any removal
<itsatrick> Yes.  All I saw were packages highlighted in blue.
<itsatrick> (and green)
<Huntz> you on console now?
<itsatrick> Yes.
<Huntz> sudo updatedb
<Huntz> then locate kde
<Tm_T> Huntz: that doesnt make much sense
<Huntz> it will tell him if kde is still on there
<Tm_T> Huntz: what parts of kde? (;
<Tm_T> there's no "kde" in that way, really
<Tm_T> that "locate kde" will find a lot
<itsatrick> Well, the action is eating up a lot of swap space, it looks like.
<itsatrick> Okay.  It's finished.  No output.
<Huntz> its updating the database
<itsatrick> Ah.
<Huntz> it never has an output
<itsatrick> :)
<itsatrick> Still no packages to upgrade in aptitude.
<Huntz> you can try the locate jsut to see whats there
<Tm_T> it does when errors occur
<Huntz> its only for the distro to now where things are when you find or locate then
<Huntz> its not only, but that I what I know it to do
<Huntz> hmmm, I trying to think of something besides just kde for a locate
<itsatrick> So far looks like all kde packages are installed.
<Huntz> did you try startx to see if it loads
<itsatrick> A few minutes ago, yes.
<itsatrick> I can't right now.;
<Huntz> what did startx say?
<itsatrick> Well, normally, and right now, it says that I don't have permission to run startx.
<itsatrick> I'm sudouser in the teriminal.
<heinkel_111> !nepomuk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nepomuk
<Exilant> and a simple X?
<itsatrick> No permission.
<Exilant> hm, sudo X?
<Exilant> or ...startx
<itsatrick> I'll have to log out.
 * Huntz is away: Gone away for now.
<itsatrick> Alright, still no KDE.
<itsatrick> That's okay.  I kind of like gnome.
<Epicstri> uhm... Hello?
<Epicstri> im looking for help with installing kubuntu
<Epicstri> on a fairly old laptop.... that has no internet... is that possible
<Epicstri> no one can help?
<matisse> can somebody do me a favor? I need a screen shot of "k system setting -> ... -> fonts" from a user who didn't change the standards there (and if possible using kde3)
<Epicstri> so many people on and yet no one willing to help a nub...
<Epicstri> :(
<matisse> to fast, he's gone...
 * huntz|away is back.
<Huntz> itsatrick: what happen
<Epicstri> anyone ther
<matisse> yes
<Epicstri> can you help me with my problem?
<matisse> whats problem you have exactly?
<AndySpain> hi!  the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the use of gnome or kde?
<Epicstri> Im trying to install Kubuntu on my 7yr old laptop, but its rejecting
<Epicstri> and Im not sure why
<Epicstri> it just.... stops
<AndySpain> if i wanna try ubuntu as well I simply install gnome in my existing kubuntu?
<matisse> Epicstri: with a message?
<matisse> AndySpain: right
<AndySpain> sudo apt-get install gnome ?
<Epicstri> no, it freezes during the installation... once during "detecting harware" and once during something else I cant remember, but never with a message
<Epicstri> so now I have no op system on the comp
<Huntz> that, or maybe gnome-core?
<matisse> Epicstri: do you have a live cd?
<Epicstri> its kubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Epicstri> yes
<matisse> Huntz: gnome-core should be enough, so try it.
<Epicstri> im currently trying to write the latest one to a cd
<Epicstri> though
<Huntz> Daskreech: thanks for the help last night
<DaSkreech> Ack two seconds into the login process I get accolades
<matisse> Epicstri: so, does your laptop work with the live cd?
<Epicstri> yes, with some lag
<Huntz> DaSkreech: The upgrade went well, but now stuck on a perl command for feisty to gutsy
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Sure :) hope it works well for you
<matisse> 7 years old...
<DaSkreech> Huntz: same page?
<matisse> Epicstri: what cpu?
<AndySpain> thanks, Huntz
<Epicstri> cpu? srry im total nub...
<AndySpain> good nite, folks
<Huntz> uhm, next page
<itsatrick> Still nothing for KDE.  On top of that the audio comes out crackly.  I think I may do a fresh install.
<matisse> Epicstri: Enough space on the disk?
<Epicstri> oh ya
<itsatrick> It didn't come out crackly just an hour ago.
<Epicstri> 40gb
<Huntz> itsatrick: what happen
<matisse> Epicstri: how long did you wait til you conclude its frozen?
<Epicstri> over night
<matisse> well... ok :)
<matisse> thats long enough :D
<Epicstri> XD
<Reformer81> I'm currently running Amarok 2.0.1 and would like to update it to 2.0.1.1.  But following the instructions on the Kubuntu website still only gives me 2.0.1.
<itsatrick> Huntz: I still don't see the KDE desktop.
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Which perl are you having problems with?
<Huntz> DaSkreech: sudo perl -p -i.feisty -e 's/old-releases.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<itsatrick> On top of the audio problem and the desktop environment problem, I also have a problem with plasmoids and openoffice.org.
<itsatrick> Thanks, though, guys.
<matisse> Epicstri: did you try pressing Alt + F1 to get to another display?
<Huntz> itsatrick: you install gnome or what?
<DaSkreech> Huntz: What's that say?
<Epicstri> ??
<Epicstri> no, ill try
<Huntz> no output
<Epicstri> loading the live cd
<matisse> Epicstri: no, when its frozen
<DaSkreech> Huntz: then it worked
<Epicstri> the install freezes, not everything.
<Epicstri> It stops, but I can still, like, grab the window and move it around
<Epicstri> or w/e
<itsatrick> I think I may do a fresh install of Kubuntu
<Huntz> daskreech: how come when I open the sources.list I dont see anything
<itsatrick> Or, I'll just enjoy gnome.
<itsatrick> Get rid of KDE. :)
<Huntz> crap, I wonder if I typoed?
<DaSkreech> Huntz: !!
<DaSkreech> That's not good
<DaSkreech> !sourceomatic
<ubottu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<Huntz> hold that though before we panic
<matisse> Epicstri: so you might get some error message if you switch to the shells with (Strg+) Alt + F1-9
<dash84> <hearts
<dash84> 8)
<Huntz> itsatrick: try removing kde and reinstalling it
<DaSkreech> Huntz: No panic :) just it's not good :)
<matisse> Epicstri: without error messages it isn't easy to help
<itsatrick> Alright.
<itsatrick> If not, then I'll just be happy with gnome.
<itsatrick> Thanks.
<Epicstri> ok, Im going to try another install, I shall comback with results, Ty Matisse
<Huntz> itsatrick: I had to do that to fix my fontconfig file that was hangin up
<Huntz> itsatrick: where you using kde3
<Epicstri> how do I change my Nick?
<matisse> Epicstri: /nick newone
<Reformer81> I'm currently running Amarok 2.0.1 and would like to update it to 2.0.1.1.  But following the instructions on the Kubuntu website still only gives me 2.0.1.
<Epicstri> ty
<Silentstri> ty
<Huntz> daskreech: argh its there but its empty
<DaSkreech> Huntz: Ok use the edit sources in synpatic or adept to remake it
<matisse> I need a screen shot of "k system setting -> appearance (or something like that) -> fonts" from a user who didn't change the standards there (and if possible using kde3)
<matisse> Can somebody upload a screen shot to  http://imageshack.us/  or somewhere else ?
#kubuntu 2010-02-22
<private2> Daughain: heh.
<Alzier> elo to all here
<ryan___> Sup
<matthew_> I'm switching form ubuntu to kubuntu :D
<matthew_> *from
<ryan___> Cool. KDE is pretty good, just needs decent hardware
<matthew_> I'm not sur I'd reccomend it for most people, but I deffinitly love it :D
<matthew_> *sure
<KiRiLoS> I gave a static ip to my system by changing /etc/network/interfaces.Everything works great but knetworkmanager shows that i'm not connected and connection name changed
<daskreech> matthew_: Kongrats :)
<matthew_> daskreech: Oh boy :P
<matthew_> Thanks :P
<daskreech> :-D
<hobs> what repository is supposed to have virtuoso? I've have karmic-backports main restricted universe multiverse, but apt-cache search virtuoso returns nothing
<daskreech> hobs: which virtuoso ?
<KDesk> hi, do you know where can I find packages for Koffice 2.1.1?
<xjjk> hobs: er, virtuoso is a kde 4.4 thing afaik
<xjjk> 4.3 and earlier were using sesame or redland
<xjjk> virtuoso stable releases weren't around when karmic was released, that's why you're not finding anything
<Zeeb-> What is the fastest / easyest way to remove all of my windows stuff, and make my machine totally kubuntu?
<xjjk> Zeeb-: 'use entire disk' w/the kubuntu installer
<daskreech> Zeeb-: Format if you want "fastest" that means you lose all your data
<Zeeb-> Yeah, I want to completely wipe my computer of anything windows related and just keep kubuntu
<Zeeb-> How do I "use entire dist space" with the installer? ( Big noob here ) >.>
<ryan___> There is an option that says Use entire disk =P
<Zeeb-> I'm lost at the installer part lol XD
<Zeeb-> Wher is this "installer"
<KDesk> Zeeb-: are you using the liveCD?
<Zeeb-> No, I just downloaded thw wubi from the site
<KDesk> Zeeb-:  ah, but you want to delete all windows?
<Zeeb-> Yes :D
<KDesk> Zeeb-: ok, then you need to download the CD image of Kubuntu 9.10 from the Web site www.kubuntu.org
<Zeeb-> And then what?
<KDesk> Zeeb-: and choose your procesore type, x86 or x86_64 (amd64)
<ryan___> Unless you have 4 gigs+ of ram, stick with x86
<KDesk> Zeeb-: then it will start downloading, you have to save the file in your hard drive. When it is ready, then burn the CD image to the disc with Nero or InfraRecorder
<ryan___> Personally, I like imgburn http://www.imgburn.com/ =P But his options work too =)
<Zeeb-> So I actually need a cd-rom?
<Zeeb-> I can't just mount it?
<ryan___> Not if you want to wipe out windows
<Zeeb-> ah okay
<KDesk> Zeeb-: you can use a usb memory disc
<Zeeb-> I want the "live cd" version right?
<KDesk> yes
<KDesk> Zeeb-: when downloaded you can follow the steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows to burn the cd image correctly to the CD, as image not as data.
<Zeeb-> Alright cool, thank you! I have some big daddy cd's and I wouldn't want to waste my money ya know? :
<Zeeb-> That should help greatly :D
<KDesk> Zeeb-: or you can "burn" it to a flash memory using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Zeeb-> How big is the file?
<KDesk> Zeeb-: ~700MB
<Zeeb-> I don't know how to make it show up on my little download manager thing :/
<KDesk> Zeeb-: if you use the flash memory option, then remember that burning the image to the memory will delete all the data there.
<KDesk> Zeeb-: which program?
<Zeeb-> mhmm, I don't believe I have any thumb drives atm. i'll just to the disk method
<Zeeb-> I'm using the default web browser
<daskreech> Default of what?
<daskreech> WIndows?
<daskreech> or kubuntu?
<Zeeb-> kubuntu
<daskreech> OK and what are you trying to find?
<KDesk> Zeeb-: ah, you instlled kubuntu in windows?
<daskreech> the iso you downloaded? It's likely in ~/Documents
<Zeeb-> No no, I'm trying to figure out how to make the web broswer's download tool display the files size and download rate.
<daskreech> Zeeb-: in Kubuntu you'll probably just click the system tray
<daskreech> it keeps all that info
<Zeeb-> Like, the thing that saids "1 running job (5 minutes remaining)"
<daskreech> Yes
<Zeeb-> Would I be able to burn it on to a dvd-rw 4x 4.7gb disk?
<daskreech> Yes
<Zeeb-> Yay, don't have to use one of my expensive disks :3
<Zeeb-> now I just boot from this cd?
<daskreech> Zeeb-: That's the Idea :) It boots into a Kubuntu desktop so yo ucan come back here if you like
<Zeeb-> But it will remove my windows correct?
<Fersure> Zeeb-: no, it won't. there's an option to "try before you buy" if you like.
<Fersure> so you can boot into kubuntu before installing it. and then you can install kubuntu and keep windows on your computer, choosing which you want to boot into when you turn on your computer
<daskreech> Zeeb-: if you install and choose use the whole disk
<Fersure> yep. if you want to. I just assumed you'd want to keep windows.
<daskreech> Fersure: not really :0
<daskreech> :-)
<Zeeb-_> Where do I go to view how much space is on my hard drive?
<daskreech> Zeeb-_: where are you?
<Fersure> daskreech: well most people do. though the reasons for such a thing are beyond me. :P
<Zeeb-_> um... no where XD
<daskreech> Fersure: Comfort
<brandon_> hey everybody
<daskreech> Zeeb-_: Windows or Kubuntu ?
<daskreech> !hi | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Zeeb-_> oh, kubuntu
<Fersure> hey brandon_
<brandon_> I know all must get tired of n00bs like me but Im having trouble installing WoW
<enkidu> hi guys, I just want to say, that update from 4.3.5 to 4.4.0 made kde unusable
<Zeeb-_> What's the konsole command to remove a file?
<Fersure> enkidu: well kde 4.4 isn't stable yet. you're welcome to report bugs and such.
<enkidu> rm
<brandon_>  can anyone help?
<enkidu> Fersure: its (k)ubuuntu problem
<enkidu> not kde one
<Fersure> enkidu: yes, the packages for kde 4.4 in kubuntu are not stable yet.
<Fersure> they're still in alpha.
<enkidu> just aptitude is marking for delete freshly installed packages
<enkidu> I dont expect stability
<Zeeb-_> "rm: cannot remove `/media/windowsvista/': Is a directory" .... How do I fix that?
<brandon_> I just need to know how to load the patch downloader for World of warcraft, if anyone has any experience in this Itd be great to know
<Fersure> yeah I understand. same thing happened to me the other day when I tried upgrading to alpha 2.
<Fersure> Zeeb-_: are you trying to delete windows from your system?
<Sakui> what package allows me to view encrypted DVD's?
<enkidu> Fersure: anyways, ubuntu "init" cannot even run udev >.<
<enkidu> Sakui: libdvdcss
<Fersure> enkidu: ...wth..
<Fersure> well for me kubuntu wouldn't even boot lolol
<Sakui> enkidu: it's not showing up.
<Fersure> -just- from upgrading
<Fersure> but then I suppose it could be to do with the fact that I had to upgrade via aptitude dist-upgrade :d
<Fersure> Sakui: you need the medibuntu repository for libdvdcss. www.medibuntu.org
<enkidu> Fersure: it coulnt find disks?
<Fersure> enkidu: can't remember exactly what happened. but grub worked thankfully.
<Fersure> but yeah, none of the kernels I had would boot up :d
<enkidu> I have to press ESC, then type "/etc/init.d/udev start" and press ctrl-d
<Fersure> weir
<Fersure> *Weird
<enkidu> yeah
<enkidu> as everything seems to be configured properly
<enkidu> ubuntu is really going to be linux alternative for linux - it can stop working just because you use it >.<
<enkidu> for windows*
<enkidu> i should be sleeping for two hours
<enkidu> ok, time to remove KDE
<enkidu> and then try clean install
<enkidu> or fall back to mandriva
<FeasibilityStudy> enkidu: Go back to Windows
<jesse2> Hello.  i just installed ubuntu 9.10 (w/ gnome) and im trying to install kde as well.  i added all the related packages [that i could find] via synaptic; however, when i log into KDE, it just shows a blank screen (no desktop background, icons, panel, etc etc).  am i missing something?
<FeasibilityStudy> jesse2: Why not simply download the Kubuntu .iso and install it that way?
<jesse2> feasibilitystudy: i typically use gnome most of the time, just wanted to give kde 4.4 a try
<FeasibilityStudy> it depends on how you installed KDE..Would need to know the exact steps and packages you installed
<jesse2> ah, i see. i'm probably better off just reinstalling it then
<jesse2> thanks
<FeasibilityStudy> I never like installing KDE on top of gnome or vice versa
<FeasibilityStudy> it always gives problems
<FeasibilityStudy> Unless you're on Gentoo where they have slots.
<hobs> xjjk, according to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 it is available, I am running 4.4 already through backports, but virtuoso is missing
<xjjk> hobs: you mentioned karmic-backports... 4.4 is only in the PPA backports
<xjjk> completely different repositories
<FeasibilityStudy> I run 4.4 and virtuoso seems to work here
<xjjk> can you check what you're using?
<hobs> xjjk, what is the url to ppa?
<hobs> complete line to sources.list that is
<hobs> ppa.launchpad.net/?
<xjjk> hobs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381355/
<xjjk> that should contain KDE 4.4
<hobs> thank you
<daskreech> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<xjjk> if you're using karmic-backports (which is an official Canonical repository), it only contains KDE 4.3.4
<xjjk> the repository situation with Kubuntu is very confusing
<xjjk> there are like 3 or 4 PPAs
<xjjk> some kind of "primary"/testing PPA, a backports PPA, an experimental PPA, and a beta PPA
<xjjk> er, staging is probably a better word than "primary"/testing
<xjjk> this would probably make a good blog post
<hobs> nods
<Psi-Jack> Okay so, I'm running Kubuntu 9.10 64bit and I'm having issues with Flash and sound.
<hobs> xjjk, got it running, thanks
<xjjk> hobs: great
<DarkriftX> anyone here have any idea how to edit the width of text in a plasmoid?
<DarkriftX> im using yasp and its too wide, so some of the text goes off the screen (its on a panel sidebar)
<seanbrystone> hi, how do i disable the "Devices recently plugged in" box that pops up when i put cd in? It's annoying and y9ou cant close it
<xjjk> seanbrystone: it's controlled by the applet I think
<xjjk> remove that applet
<xjjk> if you want to keep the applet and just remove the notification, I don't know unfortunately
<xjjk> it bothers me too but I've just lived with it
<RPG_Master> I can't login to kubuntu!
<RPG_Master> Every time it kicks me back to the login screen :(
<RPG_Master> This was after an update if that helps
<RPG_Master> Anyone know whats going on?
<Psi-Jack> Okay so, I'm running Kubuntu 9.10 64bit and I'm having issues with Flash and sound. Can anyone help me resolve this?
<GungaDin> Hi
<GungaDin> Does KUbuntu come with SElinux?
<Psi-Jack> GungaDin: No
<GungaDin> Alright.
<GungaDin> thx
<alandd> I just upgraded my 9.04 to 9.10.  Sound is now gone.  Various sound drivers are loaded according to the lsmod output but I have nothing.
<daskreech> FeasibilityStudy: huh?
<daskreech> It's not hard to remove KDE
<cuznt> joel%
<gregg> I've got some samba cifs mount problems at boot, and at shutdown as well - any takers? :)
<gregg> I've got a bunch of samba shares in fstab - only SOME of them actually mount at startup, but a sudo mount -a works no probs - i connect via wireless
<daskreech> gregg: Umm try not putting them beside each other in fstab?
<gregg> you really think that would help daskreech?
<daskreech> gregg: Well you are doing a  non standard mount across a network with lag and latency
<daskreech> running multiple of them at the same time can't be good I think
<gregg> ok daskreech thx
<panicgrip> Okay, Fresh install.  Running updates.  First time I've ever installed Linux.  What should I do first?
<nikhil_> quassel actually aint that bad.
<nikhil_> still miss xchat a lil tho
<panicgrip> Can I save my password in Quassel?
<jussi01> panicgrip: which password?
<jussi01> for nickserv?
<jussi01> just put it in as the server password in the config dialog.
<panicgrip> Got it
<daskreech> panicgrip: What dod you wnat to do
<panicgrip> Cany anyone suggest an FTP cleint?
<q0_0p> anyone here know an alternative to gnome-do?
<q0_0p> panicgrip, konquerer?
<panicgrip> Wasn't aware of that functionality.
<nikhil_> how would one set a keyboard shortcut in kde to show desktop?
<panicgrip> Did yous see anything under Launcher>Computer>System Settings>Keyboard Settings
<panicgrip> Does CTRL+F12 do it?
<varun> hiiii
<Speedy2> www.search2.net
<panicgrip> hi
<alvin> Will Ubuntu 10.04 have /tmp as tmpfs?
<Mamarok> alvin: ask in #ubuntu+1, please
<alvin> Mamarok: thx. will do
<daskreech> panicgrip: hi
<panicgrip> daskreech, how's it going?
<daskreech> Prety good
<panicgrip> Any clue what a guy has to do to refresh the font list in Kubuntu, after installing some new fonts via the packet manager?
<enkidu> alvin: what a problem?
<daskreech> panicgrip: You mean fonts:/ ?
<alvin> enkidu: Yes. I noticed on 2 computers that there are old files in /tmp that prevent a successfull start of X
<enkidu> alvin: strange, /tmp should not block you
<enkidu> but u can still edit fstab manually, not waiting for devs
<enkidu> fortunately, ubuntu devs didnt replaced that file with "better new one" as they did with /sbin/init
<enkidu> yet...
<alvin> I now. I just wanted to know because you never know what an upgrade would do with such a customization
<alvin> Oh, and it is strange, but if I clear the /tmp, kdm can be restarted, so the problem must be in that dir
<enkidu> upgrade u say... who would think, that upgrading KDE to 4.4.0 can prevent udev from starting?
<alvin> udev? Had no troubles there. Akonadi on the other hand...
<enkidu> more funny - I removed kde-full metapackage, aptitude removed NetworkManager as no-longer-needed
<gregg> how do I make a script run at startup?
<enkidu> if you mind system startup - ask on #ubuntu, especially someone, that invented upstart thingie
<Mamarok> alvin: Akonadi problesm on Kubuntu are usually caused by apparmor: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi#Some_Technical_Issues
<Mamarok> problems*
<enkidu> someone tell me, why aptitude is marking kdm and plasma as not-needed?
<alvin> Mamarok: I know, especially here, but I switched my /home to NFS4 ipv NFS3 and that made those problems better.
<Mamarok> enkidu: do you have gdm installed?
<enkidu> Mamarok: nope
<Mamarok> enkidu: what are you upgrading from?
<enkidu> Mamarok: kubuntu 9.10 to launchpad-ppa
<Mamarok> enkidu: you mean KDE 4.3.x to KDE SC 4.4?
<enkidu> yeah
<Mamarok> because your line didn't make much sense, there are not less than 4 Kubuntu PPAs
<enkidu> forgive me, I couldnt sleep this night
<Mamarok> no problem :)
<Mamarok> you shouldn't use aptitude for it, for some strange reason it doesn't work well for upgrades
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is the safer way
<enkidu> it wasnt safe way
<Mamarok> ?
<enkidu> I finished with mix of libs from both 4.3.5 and sc 4.4
<Mamarok> enkidu: that's why I tell you not to use aptitude :)
<Mamarok> use apt-get, that works
<enkidu> I did it with apt-get
<enkidu> :D
<enkidu> dont ask me, haw
<Mamarok> dist-upgrade?
<enkidu> yeah
<alvin> Let me just tell you guys that aptitude is the preferred package manager in Debian/Ubuntu
<Mamarok> enkidu: then something is worng in your sources, whst mirror are you using?
<Mamarok> alvin: and the kubuntu devs found a bug in exactly that
<enkidu> was there some nice console command to use pastebin for text stream? :)
<Mamarok> enkidu: pastebinit
<Mamarok> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<enkidu> ah, nevermind, ill just run browser by now
<Gecko> Hi there. I've primarily used kde in the good old days (1.1.x - 2.0), and then again with kubuntu 6.06. I wanted to give kubuntu a spin again, after having run gnome for quite a while. Is there any tips you might share, in terms of good applications, usability tips, etc.? I see a lot has happened in terms of this so called social desktop.
<Mamarok> Gecko: that is a lot of questions in one line, how about checking http://www.kde.org?
<Mamarok> also http://userbase.kde.org is a good source
<alvin> Mamarok: Do you have a link to the bug report?
<Mamarok> alvin: not at hand, no
<enkidu> Mamarok: http://pastebin.org/95190 my stripped sources.list
<enkidu> bloated as hell ;)
<phrearch> hi
<phrearch> im trying to install cegui, but it asks for libsilly, which doesnt seem to be in the repos
<phrearch> any idea how to install this?
<enkidu> tar xf ...
<Gecko> Mamarok: Sure, it wasn't a sort of "give me all the answers now!" question, but more of an open question if somebody had a great tip just handy or stood in a similar situation or something. I've tried the 4.x versions before and felt that they were a bit unpolished, but 4.4 seems very interesting
<enkidu> Gecko: dont touch 4.4 till it is not 'stable'
<enkidu> as 'unstable' for kde means 'will eat your hamster'
<Mamarok> Gecko: well, your question was a bit too general, also this is a support channel, tips would be rather a question for #kubuntu-offtopic
<Gecko> enkidu: it seems stable so far, but I'll leave your advice in mind
<Mamarok> enkidu: please don't tell things you can't prove, I run KDE SC 4.4 here and it is stalbe
<Mamarok> stable*
<Gecko> Mamarok: point taken. I'll join that channel
<enkidu> Mamarok: maybe I just dont have luck for it?
<Mamarok> enkidu: mabe your mirror has problems, try switching to the main mirror
<Mamarok> enkidu: I have nothing mixed here, and it never tried to remove kdm
<enkidu> probably aptitude screwed up something, nevermind
<enkidu> my mirror is OK, as it is only one I trust
<enkidu> I know its admin personally ;)
<kaniiNIX> does kde have a program/command to restore deleted menu items?
<Mamarok> kaniiNIX: you mean the main menu? kappfinder can find the apps that are not in that menu
<Mamarok> and add it automatically
<kaniiNIX> nah, didnät find them... some wine menu items are lost...
<kaniiNIX> didn'tÄ
<phrearch> hey
<phrearch> any idea how to get kde 4.4 ?
<enkidu> Mamarok: installing network-manager should make entry in /etc/init/ or it is done by upstart?
<Mamarok> enkidu: no idea, sorry
<Mamarok> phrearch: see the topic of the channel, please
<Mamarok> kaniiNIX: are you sure it is installed? And how did it get removed?
<phrearch> Mamarok: thanks!
<Mamarok> phrearch: you are welcome
<kaniiNIX> Mamarok: i accidentally deleted them, and yes the programs are installed
<enkidu> meh, kde4 was said to be netbooks-friendly, but it seems,that all devs have monitors bigger than 1024x600
<enkidu> time to ask them for small change
<Mamarok> enkidu: you need the plasma-netbook release then
<Mamarok> of course the desktop is not meant for netbooks
<enkidu> Mamarok: problem is not in plasma :)
<enkidu> as it works nearly as I want it to
<phrearch> hm, did an update, but plasma crashes now
<enkidu> but config windows are too high
<Mamarok> enkidu: are you using the netbook desktop?
<enkidu> Mamarok: nope, as plasma-netbook seems to be more bloated than regular one
<Mamarok> it is not, since it is exactly for netbooks, the regular desktop is not
<enkidu> sorry, I know how to check memory usage
<enkidu> and plasma-netbook looses that competition for me
<enkidu> I dont use many fancy plasmoids, only smoont tasks, as it saves spare used by tasks
<enkidu> space*
<Mamarok> enkidu: you might want to comment on that in #kubuntu-netbook then, they might be the people to address with problems
<root> hm, back to irssi
<Guest59168> some packages are withdrawn from upgrading
<Guest59168> any idea how that can be solved? im trying kde 4.4 sc
<Guest59168> i guess i need to install the kde-full package
<noaXess> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Guest59168> ping
<ikonia> Guest59168: yes ?
<Guest59168> looks like i disconnected
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> i use nfs's shares and if i create eg. a file or a folder the perms for this new file/folder is user=username group=username..
<noaXess> is there a way to get group=groupname?
<noaXess> cause.. there is a windows user that connects to the same folder over normal samba..
<noaXess> so i need a setup, that if the user that connects over nfs and creat a file/folder the group perms is a specifix group
<noaXess> bad english.. sorry.
<amichair> how do I restart the sound system?
<SatManUK> why when I am running paralell sessions with kde/x/kubuntu is it timing out and rebooting one of my sessions?
<Gamrok> hey guys what's the comman to reset apt
<Longjohns_75659> Hello! I just installed kubuntu 9.10 and I can't figure out how to change the appearance of the taskbar...
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: the colour/theme?
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: if so, system settings -> advanced -> desktop theme details.
<jussi01> thats for changing the theme details, hang on a sec, Ill tell you where to change the theme
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: ok, looks lsystem settings -> style -> appearance -> workspace tab :)
<Longjohns_75659> jussi01, should I look for style under "General" or "Advanced"?
<Longjohns_75659> jussi01, the search function can't find "workspace"
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: wait a sec, which version of kubuntu are you on?
<Longjohns_75659> 9.10, freshly installed, jussi01
<Longjohns_75659> I've been a KDE user for about 10 years, but a couple of hours with KDE 4 has me considering migrating to Gnome :p
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: sorry, my instructions were a little off.
<jussi01> in system settings, go to appearance
<jussi01> then, in the style part, click the workspace tab.
<Longjohns_75659> I can't find a workspace tab there, jussi01
<jrmy> bonjours ?
<jussi01> !fr
<jrmy> sa va bien ?
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: hrm, maybe 9.10 came out with the old way. try going to your desktop and right clicking, see if there is a desktop settings or so there
<Longjohns_75659> There is, but I can't find anything about the taskbar there either, jussi01
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: k, youll need to wait for someone with the 9.10 version, but you are looking for the plasma theme.
<zetheroo> I installed Kubuntu remix on my laptop and after grub it goes to just a plain black screem
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: or perhaps you could provide me with a screenshot of your system settings appearance page
<zetheroo> screen*
<Tm_T> Longjohns_75659: there's no (simple) way to change panel look alone anymore
<jussi01> Tm_T: do you know which way it was in the 9.10 release? could you help him to change his plasma theme?
<Tm_T> jussi01: cannot remember and oldest KDE I have working is todays trunk
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<Longjohns_75659> jussi01, getting that dcc?
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: no, I dont do dcc. could you put it on imagebin or so?
<jussi01> (imagebin.ca)
<Longjohns_75659> Wouldn't I have to register an account for that?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> imagebin is verymuch like pastebin, but for pictures :)
<Longjohns_75659> http://imagebin.ca/view/bLsW1EK.html
<Longjohns_75659> Was that of any use, jussi01?
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: ok, so its an updated thing then. hrm. could you give me a screen shot of when you right click the desktop and click the desktop settings (or simialr wording)
<Longjohns_75659> jussi01: http://imagebin.ca/view/5R-WS_M.html
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: yeah, the desktop theme is what you are after
<snarkster> i just added a new large hd to my laptop. I need to adjust grub to boot linux off that drive. I have the howto from the ubuntu website but it isnt working like it said it should
<snarkster> can anyone help?
<Longjohns_75659> Life was easier with kcontrol :p
<snarkster> system0setting is pretty easy to get used to
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: it gets easier in 4.4, trust me :)
<snarkster> is it possible to boot them system under the old install and adjust grub from there to boot from the new drive?
<jussi01> !grub | snarkster, have you done the instructions here for after windows install?
<ubottu> snarkster, have you done the instructions here for after windows install?: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<snarkster> yup, windows boots just fine, linux boots just fine, just wanna move my boot drive for linux to the new drive.
<Longjohns_75659> Great, changing the theme there made it all fuck up :p
<jussi01> Longjohns_75659: watch the language please
<snarkster> currently i have two installs of kubuntu 9.10 but only one shows up on the grub menu (the old one) I have reinstalled kubuntu on a new 640 GB drive want to leave windows on its own 250 GB drive.
<snarkster> everything still works like its supposed to, just the wrong one. LOL
<jussi01> snarkster: doh !
<snarkster> i printed the grub howto, but the commands are turning up eithe rnot working, or s=not showing anything while using my usb install drive
<jussi01> snarkster: but did you follow the instructions for lost grub after installing windows? (it applies also in this situation)
<snarkster> yup
<snarkster> i did df / and it showed aufs instead of /dev/sda1
<snarkster> really strange.. btw needed to install grub on the usb drive (i know it wont stay there) cause grub isnt available by default on the live cd
<snarkster> would be easier to just blow away the old linux partiton (increasing the size of the windows partition to full capacity and reinstall kubuntu on the new drive?
<snarkster> cause i can do that in just a matter of a few minutes
<Longjohns_75659> snarkster, make sure everything is backed up :p
<snarkster> i already rsynced all my home directory to the new drive.
<Corvus> Hm. The application keybindings I set in kmenuedit aren't working. Any thoughts where I should start looking for the problem?
<Longjohns_75659> Oh well
<Longjohns_75659> Thanks for trying, jussi01
<alexanderwassber> Hej
<alexanderwassber> :)
<firewrks> I have an US English Karmic Kubuntu install.  I require the ability to input both English and Japanese Kana/Kanji.  (1) Is there a program that does this program conversion and then you can copy and paste without modifying the install? (2) Is there a way to toggle the keyboard input method on the fly between English and Japanese?  The install must remain English.
<harris> wer am i
<jrmy> bonjour francais ?
<jrmy> ??
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<sate> I have an annoying issue with theme switching
<sate> For one it doesn't update when you install a new theme, and 2 it crashes
<sate> Anyone else have a simular issue?
<binarylooks> sate: this is something that slipped in the 4.4.0 release
<sate> So the 4.3 doesn't have that issue?
<binarylooks> it should be fixed for 4.4.1, it happens only on theme changes on not every time actually
<binarylooks> AFAIK not
<sate> What about installing more kde themes, not using the theme manager?
<sate> that possible?
<binarylooks> sate: although i do not remember the bug saying that updating did not work, it only mentioned crashes upon theme changing
<sate> Kinda worried about my laptop running kde
<binarylooks> sate: i have tried that a year ago
<sate> When I browse firefox, my cpu fan runs constantly
<binarylooks> sate: you can download a file (which is a zipped file) extract it somewhere and the theme ppears in the theme browser
<sate> Can I ask you binarylooks if its possible to run kde, and not be so gpu intensive?
<binarylooks> sate tried googe chrome? its quite good.
<binarylooks> sate: turn off desktop effects is the only option
<sate> How do you turn them off?
<binarylooks> maybe if you have strigi running you can turn that off too
<binarylooks> sate: system settings > desktop
<sate> strigi?
<binarylooks> sate: ok, step by step
<binarylooks> sate: first open system settings
<sate> k turned off the desktop effects
<sate> now the strigi?
<binarylooks> sate: strigi is a file index service, it looks trhough your file (content, not name) and stores data for later searches
<Corvus> right, but that won't reduce gpu load
<depa_> Hi all
<binarylooks> it is usually not turned on by default but maybe in your case
<Corvus> just cpu/ram
<Corvus> ;-})
<sate> I got 2 gigs of ram
<binarylooks> sate: processor and gpu?
<sate> umm 1.6 ghz duo
<sate> intel graphics 945 extreme i think
<sate> I ran counterstrike source on it once
<Corvus> I'm currently running KDE 4.4. with Strigi enabled on my netbook
<sate> does your fan turn on a lot?
<Corvus> and Strigi isn't slowing me down much at all
<Corvus> nope
<sate> Does your computer seem warm?
<Corvus> nope
<Corvus> But I've turned off compositing
<sate> I had this issue with win 7, so I went back to xp
<sate> I really don't wanna switch to ubuntu
<depa_> can anybody help me with eric4? It doesn't save my preference....
<rav> hello. i managed to activate and use a usb mobile broadband modem last night. is there an application to count the downloaded MB through it?
<chosig> using the opesource radeon driver, what packages to i need to install to get the opengl-dev files?
<asraniel> hi there, what could be the cause of all the USB ports suddendly stop working? the usb printer, usb mouse and usb hard disk are not seen anymore (even after a newstart). it's not my pc, but my gfs. shes restarting now to see if windows has the same problem, but i'm already searching an answer if she comes back
<sithlord48> asraniel , hardware failure? , or the module that controls the usb has suddenly broken
<asraniel> sithlord48: i hope not. she tells me that it seems to work under windows
<asraniel> sithlord48: even though, not totaly sure
<sithlord48> asraniel, very simple does it work under windows or not , if it don't i would think hardware... if it does think software in kubuntu
<asraniel> sithlord48: looks like some stuff like the mouse works under windows, but not the external hard disk
<sithlord48> asraniel, and all the usb is down under kubuntu?
<asraniel> sithlord48: from what she tells me, yes
<sithlord48> asraniel, thats very odd.. i would advise you log back in to kubuntu plug in some usb and see if you get any output from lsusb
<sithlord48> asraniel, that should give you a listing of all your usb devices.. including hubs in the machine
<asraniel> sithlord48: i'll try that, lsusb, thanks for that command
<sithlord48> asraniel, no problem.. im at work so i might just dissapear (if they give me real work to do that is)
<sithlord48> asraniel, if im here let me know how it goes..
<rav> NetworkManager overwrites /etc/resolv.conf each time it connects, but it doesn't automatically detect the broadband DNS and leaves the file empty, i have to re do it every time i connect
<sithlord48> rav, you need to set that in NetworkManger for the connections DNS
<rav> sithlord48: NetworkManager doesn't have a DNS configuration option for mobile broadband
<sithlord48> rav, oh i missed that part..
<sithlord48> rav, perhaps a script on connect to to either create or move the resolv.conf when you do connect
<rav> sithlord48: NetworkManager doesn't have a script option for mobile broadband either
<sithlord48> rav, before you go thru lots of trouble have you attempted to use wicd as your network manager, not sure if it does mobile broad band.. or not..
<sithlord48> rav, it generally works better then NetworkManager (from my experince)
<rav> sithlord48: tonight i will try to use kppp instead, it does have all those options
<sithlord48> rav, that is what i use to dial out my mobile (but mine is via a usb port, to my cell phone)
<rav> sithlord48: i did used it for a while in early jaunty, networkmanager hated my wifi card. but in karmic i've only used networkmanager
<sithlord48> rav, sorry i use pppd..
<sithlord48> rav, if you wifi card is not wifi0 (wicd's default) you will have to give it the proper device (could that be why it don't like you wifi card?)
<rav> sithlord48: wicd did work, networkmanager was broken with my wifi card on jaunty. it works now on karmic with networkmanager, so i didn't install wicd on this install
<sithlord48> rav, was wicd working for your mobile on jaunty ?
<rav> sithlord48: i didn't have the usb mobile modem then, i just got it. it was a struggle to get it to work, there's no info about it since i'm in ecuador
<rav> sithlord48: now that i know it works, i want it to work well :D
<sithlord48> rav, i got you will i would try wicd, since it will handle all you connections and ez to install.. then if that don't work kppp is next
<marcos> Qap
<marcos> 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<rav> sithlord48: thanks, i'll give wicd a try
<sithlord48> rav, no problem
<juan__> aluien en castellano
<juan__> alguien en castellano??
<Pici> !es | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juan__> gracias , por fin aluien que alluda
<Corvus> So my menu keybindings are no longer working in KDE 4.4
<Corvus> They don't appear in the keybindings module
<ubuntu> complete reinstall of k9.10 on new hard drive in a dula boot system. Have printed the howto still cant get it to boot kubuntu i get grub rescue prompt
<snarkster> am i going to have to reload both operating systems to get this fixed?
<tzanger> good morning
<tzanger> does Kopete have MSN webcam support in it on 9.10? kopete itself is supposed to, but on Kubuntu I have not been successful in getting webcam working with MSN.  Kopete sees the webcam and I can see myself in it in the config screen, but on MSN there seems to be no way to use it
<Gecko> kubuntu/kde doesn't use pulseaudio for anything, right?
<SatManUK> tzanger: i haven't tested it with msn, but it works for me skype and kopete - but i don' t know if its skype client or kopete displaying.. that confuses me..
<tzanger> probably skype, as kopete's itnerface to skype is only for control
<SatManUK> but its displaying the incoming webcam in a "kopete" window
<SatManUK> not a skype window
<qii> test
<SatManUK> i am trying to open kontact but its refusing to load - how can i tell what the problem is?
<brunosimoes> hi i need help setting a global proxy
<brunosimoes> it seems to not work
<brunosimoes> however with export works
<brunosimoes> maybe i need to do something after set it at system -> network settings -> proxy
<edakiri> Is there a KDE3 for lucid?
<tsimpson> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<edakiri> or if there were, where would it be?
<edakiri> thanks
<edakiri> I found https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<maple1> I'M TROLLING
<edakiri> maple1: for fish?  better luck here trolling for insects.
<BluesKaj> pretty slim pickin's here , that word already has the ops looking at you , if you need that kind of attention to feel alive then keep it up :)
<DarkriftX> what would cause me to not be able to right click on my desktop and get a context menu?
<DarkriftX> nvm, my mouse actions were all empty
<DarkriftX> I seem to have lost them somehow
<edakiri> DarkriftX: does right click have any response at any time?
<DarkriftX> no
<DarkriftX> but i added the mouse action back in and it works now
<DarkriftX> just not sure where/when they were lost
<DarkriftX> i used to have 3 actions set under there (by default
<DarkriftX> ) and i dont remember what they are
<bentob0x> it really feels like an overall gui performance regression with my recent upgrade to 9.10/KDE4.4
<bentob0x> switch between desktops soo slow
<bentob0x> switch between tasks soo slow
<bentob0x> and all this with desktops effects turned off
<bentob0x> anybody would have an advice on how to optimise this?
<dirtirider> hey
<dirtirider> can sme1 point me to a good link to make live usb via command line
<edakiri> bentob0x: glx no longer direct?  you can run glxinfo|grep -i direct  .  I do not remember what package it is in.
<dirtirider> live-sub creatoe is not working 4 me
<dirtirider> creater*
<bentob0x> it is direct edakiri:
<bentob0x> direct rendering: Yes
<bentob0x>     GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<DarkriftX> how do i make a mouse click send a key combo?
<WaltzingAlong> DarkriftX: kdesc44? system settings / input actions; there, new / mouse gesture action / send keyboard input  ; give that a try
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm, trying now
<DarkriftX> it doesnt take a button press, just a gesture :(
<DarkriftX> but that was close
<ct529> anyone knows about a good high definition webcam that works well in ubuntu, including skype?
<WaltzingAlong> ct529: could ask in #ubuntu for that matter
<WaltzingAlong> ct529: might not hurt to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<ct529> WaltzingAlong: I have installed kubuntu ....
<WaltzingAlong> ct529: ok. and i read that you asked about ubuntu
<ct529> WaltzingAlong: I checked the wiki, but I would rather have some recommendations first hand from someone who had to solve exactly the same problem ....
<WaltzingAlong> ct529: and the two share a good deal of components
<ct529> WaltzingAlong: yes, they certainly share the drivers
<icg> hi
<icg> hi
<DarkriftX> anyone know how to send ctrl + f11 through xvkbd ? I have tried all the examples I can but they just send the text from those keys, not the actual key presses
<sidney> I installed LXDE in a multi boot system and opted to save grub to hd01 command sudo upgrade-grub dosen't work
<amdman> .
<sidney> amdman: ?
<Viking667> 'llo y'all.
<Viking667> I got a problem when I tried "apt-get update" this morning, it was the following:
<Viking667> GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Viking667> Is there a known error with the karmic-security media?
<amdman> is there a way to view all installed applications ?
<Viking667> yes. dpkg -l
<Viking667> (I think)
<amdman> dpkg -i or -l ?
<Viking667> -l  (ell)
<sidney> Viking667: what is the command for sudo upgrade-grub if that dosen't work
<Viking667> or else, start up synaptic. check off the "Installed" in the bottom left hand panel.
<Viking667> sidney: that, I don't know.
<amdman> that's correct Viking667 , thanks :)
<Viking667> amdman: and just grep everything tha begins with ii at the beginning of the line.
<amdman> why some replys have orange color ?
<Viking667> amdman: if I'm referring you specifically, is that orange?
<amdman> yes , how to do that ?
<Viking667> simple.  Someone else mentions your own nick. The IRC client does the rest.
<Viking667> So, ^^^ that ^^^ wasn't highlighted in orange, was it?
<amdman> amdman: no
<Viking667> whoops. Someone got in a join ahead of me.
<Viking667> amdman: whereas, this line is highlighted.
<amdman> <Viking667>yes
<Viking667> <grin>
<Viking667> brb. helping someone brush their teeth...
<amdman> :D
<Lord-Rahl> can any one tell me a way to sun-java6-plugin without firefox?
<lalalol> hi there, since ive been using kubuntu 9.10 (my previous os was windows), some text is a bit blurry and when reading a whole article of it, it hurts my eyes tbh, do i need to install more fonts or change settings or so? plz help :)
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: do you have a nvidia or ati video card?
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, i have an ati video card
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: has it ask you to install the drivers for it?
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, no it didnt, i only had to install drivers for my wifi
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: go to k menu > applications > system > there should be hardware drive icon click that
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, hardware drivers?
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: not there
<lalalol> it finds 2 broadcom drivers, for my wifi
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: are yo ok with term
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, i dont have any idea what you mean
<lalalol> yeah a bit
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: ok open it up a type : lspci
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: there should be a line VGA campatible
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: what does that line say
<lalalol> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: here is  a link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI I had to use this on may laptop
<lalalol> my gfx card isnt supported in that list Lord-Rahl
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: https://groups.google.com/group/x1250/
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: there is a deb file on there for you
<lalalol> thanks, ill search it
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol:  hope it help. I know the pain of ati
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, i cant find the deb file, can you tell me where you saw it?
<lalalol> oh wait
<lalalol> got it
<lalalol> at the bottom
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: it just like a exe in windows. download it a double click on it
<lalalol> yeah
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: it should do the rest
<lalalol> the deb file is for 64bit though
<lalalol> i have 32bit
<lalalol> should i use this instead? xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.8.0-1_i386.deb
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, ?
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: yup[
<lalalol> ok, :)
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, "Error: a later version is already installed"
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, btw, i think my computer uses an nvidia driver, cuz when i try to play a game under wine it says my nvidia driver is outdated
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: I may be wrong but that what wine tell the game it is
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: you diffently have ATI
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, hm ok, what to do with that error then?
<lalalol> yeah i know
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: from the line of lspci
<lalalol> im 100% sure i have an ati card
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: can you do "cat /ect/X11/xorg.cofig" in a term and paste it http://codepad.org/ here and tell me the link
<lalalol> u sure its cofig and not config?
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: config sorry
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, np
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, when entering your command i get: "cat: /ect/X11/xorg.config: No such file or directory"
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: no " "     so just    cat /etc/X11/xorg.config
<lalalol> yeah i did lol
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: type ati and hit tab does it give you anuthing
<Lord-Rahl> should be like aticonfig or something
<lalalol> doesnt give me something
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: try this sound like you do that have a xorg.config file so it using the defults run this in your term sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, i dont understand what u want me to do, just enter that command?
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: reboot see if it helps
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lord-Rahl> copy and pasit that in to your terminal
<lalalol> ok
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: :) hit enter follow the on screen prompts
<lalalol> it asked my pass, entered it, then it stopped :S
<nonameNN> hello all... one question, is there any package that actually can integrate google calendar with kde or korganizer with the clock applet?
<Lord-Rahl> nonameNN: http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2007/10/11/howto-two-way-sync-between-kontact-and-gcal/
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: try to do the cat thing again see if you get something
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, got the same error again like the previous time
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: file not found
<vbgunz> does anybody else have a problem when resuming from suspension (sleep)? I am going back to sleep 10 seconds after waking up. please, anybody aware of this?
<lalalol> Lord-Rahl, yeah, something like that
<vbgunz> does anybody else have a problem when resuming from suspension (sleep)? I am going back to sleep 10 seconds after waking up. please, anybody aware of this?
<vbgunz> sorrry about that
<nonameNN> ok... kontact or korganizer cant show events on the kde calendar... so every single time i need to check whats up this week i need to open the program so no integration at all... thats the problem i just want to know if its an option im missing or its just like that
<vbgunz> nonameNN: I think I might have noticed that today
<vbgunz> you dont get any reminders until you actually open it?
<nonameNN> yeah
<vbgunz> maybe the daemon aint running, gonna check
<nonameNN> well i dont know if an alarm will ring but just wanted to know if there was more integration to kde clock calendar
<eduardo> hi
<foursixzero> Hey, erm. Is there a appearence tab like the gnome?
<foursixzero> whats the thing you hold down for the Cube?
<foursixzero> as in the keys
<jesse2> hello.  im running ubuntu 9.10, but i'd like to have KDE as well.  when i install kde, i log in using the KDE chosen as my desktop environment, but all i get is a black screen with a mouse cursor.  what gives?
<vbgunz> foursixzero: go check out the shortcuts under appearance in systemsettings. desktop effects
<vbgunz> all effects I believe should have a configurable shortcut on the effect itself
<foursixzero> thanks vbgunz
<senorpedro> holaaaa
<senorpedro> how can i restart the kde panel?
<BrotherDave> How can I change the color of my windows? I found a Theme that I like, but my windows don't change color.
<erick_23> hello, =) good afternoon ...
<BrotherDave> How do I update kubuntu? I just installed it :/
<erick_23> I need help installing openoffice 3.2 on my Kubuntu 9.10
<erick_23> I downloaded openoffice 3.2 from the webpage, uncomprressed it and tried to follow a forum but It did not work..
#kubuntu 2010-02-23
<wesley> having an issue where flash drops out on me, getting the message "flash app has crashed" lol more or less anyone every experience this often?
<ichudov> join #android
<karan> hi
<karan> i need help
<karan> i accidently deleted the plasma widget with my desktop icons
<karan> how do i get it back
<karan> any help
<karan> mintlinux
<karan> #mintlinux
<brandon___> its crazy how low the ratio of people listening is to people here
<karan> #linuxmint
<karan> cn u help me
<brandon___> Id help you but Imma n00b and need help myself buddy sorry
<karan> i  accidently deleted my desktop widget
<karan> n i cnt get it back
<karan> im new to kde
<karan> #kde
<acidtoi> karan: there's no way back at least for now
<karan> wat
<karan> 0.0
<karan> :(
<acidtoi> and by the way, if you wanna change channels in irc you have to put /j before the channel name
<karan> are u joking
<FloodBotK3> karan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karan> seriously though
<acidtoi> 4 example, /j kde and so on
<karan> how do i get it back
<acidtoi> 4 example, /j #kde and so on
<acidtoi> karan: read what i wrote above: YOU CAN'T
<karan> say wat
<karan> wow...
<acidtoi> forget it
<karan> what do i do now
<karan> :(
<karan> plz
<karan> someone help
<brandon___> I cant get WoW to work with Cedega
<brandon___> can anyone help me with that?
<karan> how do i get back the plasma widget for desktop icons
<karan> i accidently deleted it
<brandon___> when Im installing and get to the second disc it wont read
<SysWatcher> hello all
<SysWatcher> whats on the agenda today
<SysWatcher> ?
<karan> i dont know
<SysWatcher> well at least i know someone is listening!
<Scunizi> karan: right mouse click an empty area of the desktop and "Add widget" look for "Folder View"
<SysWatcher> ???
<RPG-Master> How do you install themes in kubuntu?
<karan> nothings there
<SysWatcher> i only have 1 question...i would like a lot of answers!!!! Why KDE instead of Gnome???
<RPG-Master> SysWatcher: You like messing with your computer and you prefer to have all the configuration be done with buttons instead of config files
<RPG-Master> But really, how I do themes? :O
<karan> kde is sexy gnome is tough
<RPG-Master> :P
<karan> lol
<karan> so anyhelp
<SysWatcher> hmmm
<SysWatcher> i had given sabayon kde a try...i loved how it looked but could not get it to install properly!!!aarrgghhh
<RPG-Master> How do you install themes in kubuntu?
<wizkoder> RPG-Master: right klick on the desktop?
<RPG-Master> wizkoder: That's only the plasma theme :(
<RPG-Master> I want to change oxygen to this theme I downloaded
<kubuntu> hello, can someone here help with a remote url error, what does it mean and how would I go about resolving it
<kubuntu>  i'm installing a cms script on my ubuntu server and during install I get this error "test for remote URL failed"
<nessuno> ciao
<SysWatcher> ok...have ? need answered....i am used to running Gnome Ubuntu...recently trying to make the switch to KDE ubuntu...I need the ability to tell what network drives are mounted to my system! usually in gnome it pops up on my desktop as an icon that i can right click on an Unmount if i want to
<SysWatcher> having trouble with this in kde
<SysWatcher> any help?
<SysWatcher> any at all?
<explore> how can i remove my previous pastes from upload?
<explore> is there anyway? please please help me out..
<rockrush> Any one there?
<james_l> Plenty of people
<rockrush> But all of them stay silent.
<rockrush> Quit.
<james_l> Logically that doesn't make sense.
<draik> Hello all. What happened with the HP Deskjet support? I can't use any of my printers.
<draik> I cannot find the PPD files for them. I installed the latest HPLIP which says it supports, yet I don't have any PPD files for Deskjets
<bfri> i need help getting my mic to work on a sony vaio any advise
<hp> ciao
<robwlo531> hi, what's the tool in Kubuntu behind the popup notifications? It's annoying me with stupid messages that I don't really want to read. So, I'd like to configure it somewhere. Is that possible?
<robwlo531> OMG, I just found it thanks to http://digitizor.com/2009/11/08/how-to-enable-the-ayatana-notification-in-kubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<robwlo531> may I suggest that the configuration of notifications and system try is moved to the "system settings"
<robwlo531> that would be way more intuitive to find
<vbgunz_> anybody know whats up with the double suspending?
<vbgunz_> system automatically suspends after an hour, I wake it up, it auto suspends again in about 10 seconds
<vbgunz_> from a clean 9.10 installation, I upgraded straight to KDE 4.4. not sure if 4.4 is doing this in some way
<wilsby29> hello there.
<wilsby29> I have enabled to ppa repository but I am not sure if I should enable proposed and/or unsupported updates aswell?
<wilsby29> any idea?
<xjjk> wilsby29: if you have to ask, no
<xjjk> wilsby29: those contain packages that will be updates (but need more testing) and others that are unsupported
<xjjk> short answer: things from those repositories may break
<wilsby29> ok
<wilsby29> should I not be using the ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-pa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main ?
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, I just installed kde 4.4 on a fresh install of kubuntu 9.10.. I did the upgrade from cli and only logged into the desktop once it was done. Now am having some issues with nepomuk. Its too cpu intensive
<bigbrovar> someone suggested I convert my db and some stuff but am totally lost on this
<xjjk> bigbrovar: it's CPU intensive while indexing
<xjjk> not much you can do about it...
<xjjk> bigbrovar: were you using an RC of KDE 4.4?
<kayoma> Всем привет
<kayoma> Hi all
<kayoma> Есть кто?
<wilsby29> I had to disable a suse 3rd party indexing program (can't remember what it was called) because it was flowing my computer to a standstill
<wilsby29> You can disable that sort of stuff under the service manager in system settings
<wilsby29> the suse one is called the free space notifier
<wilsby29> disable that
<bigbrovar> xjjk: I left it to index for like 2 days now and its still indexing.. I am still unable to use the search feature yet.
<in> salut
<xjjk> bigbrovar: you should be able to use the search feature by now
<xjjk> bigbrovar: I've been indexing for some 2 wks....
<bigbrovar> xjjk: someone was telling me about how to convert the database to a nepumuk db
<xjjk> I have a lot of source code lying around that it's apparently VERY slow on
<xjjk> bigbrovar: what were you running before that you're converting
<bigbrovar> xjjk: nothing.. I just use my system for everyday tasks :(
<xjjk> bigbrovar: were you using KDE 4.3 with sesame or redland? and did you setup sesame or redland to create a database in the first place?
<bigbrovar> xjjk: is the end result really what the pain? I am using fsrunner and catfish as a walkround
<xjjk> or were you using a KDE 4.4 RC?
<xjjk> bigbrovar: I honestly don't know
<bigbrovar> xjjk: I upgraded from kde4.3 but I cant say which db it was using
<xjjk> not heard of fsrunner/catfish...
<xjjk> bigbrovar: KDE 4.3 you could use either sesame or redland
<xjjk> and by default, they weren't even setup to work
<bigbrovar> I am using KDE 4.4 upgraded from a fresh Kubuntu 9.10
<xjjk> so you don't have a database to convert
<xjjk> bigbrovar: I'd just let it take it's time... but to prevent it from being annoying
<xjjk> there's a nepomuk icon in your system tray
<xjjk> just suspend indexing whenever you're actively using your computer
<xjjk> and say, overnight, turn indexing back on
<bigbrovar> It seems I am using soprano-virtuoso.db ( I really dont know much about all this db things.. its so confusing)
<xjjk> bigbrovar: yes that's what KDE 4.4 uses
<BeteNoire> hi
<BeteNoire> why after system restart all shared printeres in kubuntu become unshared?
<bigbrovar> xjjk: ok so I dont need to convert anything?
<xjjk> bigbrovar: it doesn't appear you have anything to convert
<xjjk> from what you've said
<xjjk> bigbrovar: again, I'd just suspend the indexing when you're actively using the computer
<bigbrovar> xjjk: great Idea I think I would do that, probably run it over night as u suggested
<xjjk> bigbrovar: depending on what you're indexing it may take several nights
<bigbrovar> xjjk: can I disable it all together till I am ready to use it?
<xjjk> I might actually think I've found some kind of bug/problem with the indexer... it shouldn't take this long
<xjjk> bigbrovar: yes, easily
<xjjk> in System Settings, go to Desktop  Search and disable Nepomuk
<bigbrovar> xjjk: and nothing would break? cus it seems akonadi depends on nepomuk and many things depend on akonadi
<xjjk> bigbrovar: I'm honestly not sure, but I've run it that way and KMail and my address book still appeared to work
<xjjk> so that much at least
<bigbrovar> ok FYI Kmail is a bigger pain. I just use thunderbird.. Kde still needs a lot of work.. but am addicted to it :)
<xjjk> bigbrovar: AFAIK you can also enable Nepomuk but disable Strigi, which will just turn off the indexing
<xjjk> KMail is *awesome*
<bigjools> unless you're using IMAP
<xjjk> I use IMAP
<bigbrovar> xjjk: thanks will do just that..
<xjjk> it could be better... but it works enough
<bigjools> try suspending the machine with kmail connected via imap
<xjjk> bigjools: yeah... been there done that
<bigbrovar> xjjk: bigjools: I use imap too.. I mean I dont even know where to start.. It takes forever to pull in my mails
<xjjk> bigjools: that's a bug that hopefully will be fixed when KMail is ported to Akonadi
<bigjools> yes, it's loads slower than t'bird for imap
<xjjk> but there's a workaround which works fine
<bigjools> tell me more!
<xjjk> in systemsettings there's some timeout you can adjust
<bigbrovar> Its so slow.. I mean slow.. I really want to use it and stuff but I always find myself going back to thunderbird which seems to always just works :(
<xjjk> let me find the bug
<xjjk> bigbrovar: are you using disconnected IMAP or normal IMAP?
<bigjools> bigbrovar: once it's filled the local cache, it's much quicker
<bigjools> just the first connect is bad
<bigjools> normal for me
<bigbrovar> xjjk: what is the the diff btw disconnected and normal and which one causes less pain :P
<xjjk> bigbrovar: use normal
<xjjk> disconnected has phenomenally improved but in general it's still terrible
<xjjk> bigbrovar: disconnected basically downloads everything locally... so you can access stuff offline
<bigbrovar> xjjk: so with all this problems how is kmail **awesome** over thunderbird
<bigbrovar> xjjk: oh ok
<xjjk> Thunderbird has a similar feature, but it works much, much better than KMail
<xjjk> KMail also unfortunately forces you to download everything (which is unusable for large IMAP servers), while Thunderbird lets you select individual folders
<xjjk> eh, short answer: use normal for now
<xjjk> hopefully the situation will improve in KDE 4.5
<bigbrovar> xjjk: how do i set the timeout stuff so it loads quicker
<xjjk> bigbrovar: it won't load stuff quicker, it will just mitigate the suspend problem
<bigjools> which setting is that?
<bigbrovar> ok
<xjjk> looking...
<bigjools> thanks
<xjjk> I'm getting the bug report for the issue
<xjjk> bigbrovar: bigjools: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77862#c48
<xjjk> Open the
<xjjk> Control center -> Network -> Connection options and set the "Server response"
<xjjk> timeout from 600 to something like 20 seconds.
<xjjk> I've set it to 10
<bigbrovar> xjjk: thanks mate ... this is one of the most enlightened convo  I have ever had on irc :)
<bigjools> sweet. thanks
<xjjk> bigjools: bigjools: not that it'll get it fixed, please vote for that bug
<xjjk> I'm under the impression the kdepim developers have given up trying to fix it in the current codebase
<xjjk> it's too messy
<bigjools> yeah maybe
<bigjools> holy cow, that bug was reported 6 years ago
<bigbrovar> bigjools: that is nothing compared to the kopete proxy bug..
<bigbrovar> bigjools: kde has improved quite alot but there are some basic tools that needs fixing and It would be nice if more work is channelled towards fixing this issues soe of which are so foundamental
<bigjools> it's understandable that it got ignored during the kde4 changes, but it needs looking at now
<xjjk> bigjools: again.... when KMail moves to Akonadi...
<bigjools> right
<zubin71> hi i use nm-applet(gnome) for connecting to the wireless network as knetworkmanager doesnt work fine for me. i want nm-applet to be started on its own at boot time. how do i do that?
<xjjk> zubin71: create a symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<xjjk> it'll start the applet on login
<zubin71> xjjk thankx! :)
<zubin71> xjjk i usually launch nm-applet by using the ALT + F2 launcher. so i dont really knw where it resides...
<xjjk> zubin71: in the terminal, run `which nm-applet`
<zubin71> xjjk thankx again! :)
<buckfast> Whats a good audio converting tool? Need to convert from flac to mp3
<Oxymoron> How to I REMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Akonadi so I can start Kmail?
<Oxymoron> Could someone help me make Akonadi work again please? :) I have an important mail inside Kmail that I nedd NOW, thanks :)
<jetdrone> i'm trying to burn the kubuntu alpha2 iso into a dvd-rw with k3b and i get an error from wodim, i read a lot about wodim cdrecord wars, but is there an alternative that works? before i installed kubuntu with the same rw disk but i burn it on windows, now... i've no windows and i can't burn the disc anymore...
<konstantin_> HI
<buckfast> Why isnt Dolphin copying my files properly
<buckfast> Usually when I copy a bunch of files to my portable, not all of them make it there, and those that do get there have messed up id tags (mp3 files)
<at2500> hi guys. i'm having these akonadi_contacts_resource PID: 3357 Signal: 6 (Aborted) - crashes on kde4.4 karmic-backports.
<at2500> dmesg says type=1503 audit(1266926091.336:16): operation="open" pid=2127 parent=2125 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<at2500> any hints?
<jogjog> Kann mich jemand "hören"?
<Tm_T> !de | jogjog
<ubottu> jogjog: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gblanda>  /join
<jogjog> trying to understand this technique
<Tm_T> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Tm_T> jogjog: I hope the first link above helps
<jogjog> will see. thanx.
<fabio__> hi
<bigbrovar> xjjk: hey I just setup kmail using your suggestions. Its less a pain now. but compared to thunderbird it still behind. I sent a test mail to myself from kmail. and each time I got the mail in thunderbird almost immediately it was sent. I had to manually check mail on kmail before I got that mail I sent.
<tzanger> Hmm, kopete is set to flash the taskbar on incoming messages, but it's not happenning. I read that there was a bug (fixed in trunk) where it had to flush an additional "cache" in addition to the notification cache
<tzanger> is there any way to do that manually?
<tzanger> similarly kopete claims to have webcam support for MSN.  Kopete sees my webcam and it works (I can see myself in the config screen) but I don't see a way to use it with MSN
<borden> hi, last time I installed lucid there were sound issues with vlc and flash , it still persists on current cdimages ?
<shadeslayer> borden: well you need to ask that in #ubuntu+1
<borden> ok thanks but it was a kubuntu problem not ubuntu's
<Pici> borden: All Lucid discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<borden> ok now thank you for the info
<xjjk> bigbrovar: yeah... that's another bug, for IMAP IDLE support
<bigbrovar> xjjk:  any link to the bug report?
<xjjk> looking...
<xjjk> there's no work around for it; it's another feature slated for KDE 4.5
<xjjk> KMail simply doesn't support that feature
<xjjk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67504
<xjjk> even older than the timeout one, haha
<amdman> i can't save my resolution settings to Xconfig file !!
<bigbrovar> btw I just got a mail from thunderbird some 5min ago.. kmail is yet to fetch the same mail.. even when I clicked fetch mail :(I
<amdman> i use 1024x768_75 but every startup for kubuntu it set the res to 1024x768_60
<jwc44> hi
<jwc44> Realtek alc883 does not work as a float
<jwc44> Amarok, kopete, smplayer can not play at the same time
<_EagleScreen_> hello
<_EagleScreen_> can Kuubntu 32bits boot in a laptop with 4GB of RAM?
<jwc44> no
<jwc44> desktop
<shadeslayer> jwc44: press alt+F2
<jwc44> yes
<shadeslayer> jwc44: type : plasma-desktop
<shadeslayer> jwc44: hit enter
<jwc44> ok
<shadeslayer> jwc44: this is a known problem and the kubuntu devs are working to fix it
<jwc44> Where should I press alt + F2
<shadeslayer> jwc44: after you login
<jwc44> Amarok, smplayer Realtek alc883 at the same time will not work when you play an error pops up
<jwc44> What can I do
<shadeslayer> !audio | jwc44
<ubottu> jwc44: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bauldrick> I have a slight problem with system and strange symbols i.e 'Temporary failure resolving âmirrors.kernel.orgâ' << note the â -- also compiled a toolchain and although a program compiled well, running it gives 'Unknown option ÿ' a) I added no option b) the ÿ
<jwc44> thank you
<zinox> kubuntu has not alsaconf so how i set up my sound card?
<iamringo_> hey, so I upgraded to kde 4.4 and I've found that knetworkmanager has disappeared and I cannot connect to the internet. It's definitely running (ps -e says so), but isn't showing up, despite my having made it always visible in the widget/panel area. Any ideas what's going on?
<abhifx> i have downloaded lucid daily and was trying to run wubi.... but it keeps on trying to download from the net. plz help me
<Vroomfondle> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> abhifx, those are probly required updates
<abhifx> bluemchen68, its taking a hell of a time... looks like a full download
<iamringo_> so no one has an ideas re my problem?
<hdevalence> so I installed 4.4, and then it gave me an Akonadi error message and it warned me about how nepomuk was no longer able to search my email. How do I fix this?
<jonathan_> hello! I'm using kubuntu but I think it's the same for ubuntu: Do you know a nice tutorial about how to setup apache and mysql to run a website on the local server? I need PHP,MySql and PhpMyAdmin... I've read that using lampp is useless with the packages provided by the ubuntu team. thanks in advance! :)
<Vroomfondle> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gregg> hi all - WEIRD problem here. I run ubuntu karmic as a media server where all my mp3's are, the locale is en_DK.UTF-8 - right now I'm on my Kubuntu karmic laptop, same locale as the server, but samba'ing to my mp3 folder shows question marks instead of utf-8 characters. Any idea what the problem could be?
<Vroomfondle> gregg: checked "display charset" in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<Vroomfondle> (not entirely sure if that's actually used in this instance though)
<gregg> Vroomfondle: nope i haven't done that yet, just though of it now
<gregg> Vroomfondle: ummm, no "display charset" in smb.conf... :(
<Vroomfondle> it might not matter... just a thought that came to mind.
<gregg> sounds like a valid point... worth exploring in any case
<naftilos76> hi i have kubuntu 9.10 with KDE 4.3.2. Can i safely upgrade to KDE 4.4?
<naftilos76> anyone?
<naftilos76> has anubody upgraded to 4.4?
<binarylooks> if the nice fade out/fade in between kspalsh and plasma-desktop (or plasma-netbook) somehow doesn't work anymore, how do I reenable it?
<benoitg_> naftilos76: worked fine for me.
<binarylooks> naftilos76: for mee too
<naftilos76> did you upgrade from 4.3.2 ?
<hdevalence> worked OK for me, except I can't get nepomuk to index my email
<sln> hello everybody !!!  :)
<BeteNoire> when you drag the icon from kmenu to desktop - where its location is saved?
<Gecko> so, nobody ever responded if Kubuntu is actually using pulseaudio for anything, or if it's safe to remove
<sln> yes kubuntu use it!
<Gecko> sln: okay, hmm, I have weird sound problems then.
<jonathan_> hello!
<sln> Gecko: so ! what is your problem exactly?
<jimmy51_> hello, I'm trying to work with *.docx's from co-workers and am having trouble with them getting jumbled up between us.  do tables and formatting not work well between openoffice and ms office?
<jonathan_> I've got a problem with mysql. I try to setup a homeserver and got apache2 working. Now I tried to get MySQL working. It seems line that the daemon is not starting, so no app can connect to the database (i get a connection error of them). I tried "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" and it says "fail". Any ideas what i can do now? thanks in advance...
<sln> Jimmy51: try to open .docx via   file > open  it should work
<Gecko> sln: well, no sound. It worked before I restarted, but now it doesn't. Pulseaudio runs in the background and I can go Multimedia in System Settings and press Test and nothing happens
<jonathan_> "/etc/init.d/mysql status" returns "* MySql is stopped"
<TheKro> how do i set my printer to print black and white by default in kubuntu?
<sln> Gecko: try to use another sound card! i'm afraid that your card is over
<Gecko> sln: that's a rather fast conclusion. I don't believe you're right. Especially because I get pulseaudio errors in syslog
<TheKro> (there are two printout mode options)
<sln> Gecko: what OS do you use?
<jimmy51_> sln: i'll try that
<jimmy51_> bah.  still ugly.
<jimmy51_> it looks like it's not using the proper fonts... even though i've copied calibri from my windows box
<Mamarok> Gecko: why do you use Pulseaudio?
<Mamarok> KDE doesn't need it
<Gecko> Mamarok: Well, it's originally a ubuntu install. I removed pulse, restarted, but still no sound. I hear an occasional click
<Mamarok> Gecko: did you install the phonon-backend xine and the libxine1-ffmpeg codecs?
<wizkoder> pulseaudio sucks!
<Mamarok> and how did you remove pulse? It's not unlikely that you still have quite a few elements around
<wizkoder> have problems with sound since its used
<Mamarok> wizkoder: behave, please
<Gecko> Mamarok: I should believe that sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio would do the trick?
<Mamarok> Gecko: try again with sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-*
<Mamarok> Gecko: then you also need to remove the $HOME/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc file and restart KDE
<Gecko> Mamarok: you mean pulseaudio-\*
<Mamarok> Gecko: no, exactly the line I gave you
<Gecko> Mamarok: zsh interprets the *, so \* :)
<Mamarok> Gecko: I use bash :)
<Gecko> Mamarok: good for you :)
<Gecko> but yeah, all pulseaudio related packages are removed now
<Gecko> aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Rear_Center.wav  - aplay: main:608: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<Mamarok> Gecko: did you see my other line?
<Gecko> yeah, hang on
<Gecko> yeah, I did install some libxine thingy
<tzanger> does anyone here have msn webcam support working wiht kopete on 9.10?
<tzanger> kopete claims to have this ability, it can see and use my webcam, but I can't figure out how to use it with MSN contacts
<wizkoder> tzanger: maybe #kopete woulg better to ask
<Gecko> Mamarok: the interesting thing is probably that alsa reports Device or Resource busy...
<Mamarok> Gecko: you did restart KDE? Since phonon needs to restart to use alsa
<Gecko> Mamarok: yes I did
<Mamarok> hm, then maybe something is still around. Try removing any existing aconf or alsa.conf files in your home
<tzanger> wizkoder: perhaps, I was just wondering if there was some magic in Kubuntu I was missing in order to make it work
<Gecko> yeah, that was what I was about to do
<Mamarok> Gecko: there also are Phonon cofiguration files elsewhere, second...
<Gecko> Mamarok: there's just one thing I don't get. If I stop kde, stop my login manager and all that, I should be able to play test sounds with aplay, right?
<Mamarok> Gecko: yes, but maybe there still is some phonon configuration trying to access it with a non existing pulseaudio
<Mamarok> I am searching for it
<guitar431> hello Today I was copying stuff from my kubuntu client to a windows client using dolphin network. Suddenly the connection stopped copying. The samba system completly lost connectivity. After a reboot the windows system cant be found by dolphin -> samba. The connections are still working. Ping signal is working. Any hints solving this problem would be appreciated
<Gecko> Mamarok: well, I'm not...
<Mamarok> Gecko: oh, sorry, misread: you mean from the command line without a running KDE?
<Gecko> Mamarok: yes
<Gecko> Mamarok: I just tried to revert to an earlier kernel to see if that would help. No luck there either
<Mamarok> Gecko: that is strange, you do not use some alsa-backport kernel modules or so?
<Gecko> Mamarok: not to my knowledge
<Gecko> Are there also specific kernel modules?
<Gecko> *alsa
<Gecko> I've got plenty of snd_*_oss, but no alsa.
<Mamarok> Gecko: there are backport modules available, yes, but it's a separate package
<Gecko> right
<Gecko> and those shouldn't be necessary
<Mamarok> no, indeed
<Mamarok> I just tried to find the source of your error
<Mamarok> Gecko: and it tells you the device is busy from the start, before starting KDE when you boot?
<Gecko> I'm not sure that error is significant. aplay without options doesn't give that to me
<Gecko> I can't even cat .au files into /dev/dsp! I start to believe that sln was right... :(
<Gecko> There's a distinct click everytime something tries to claim the audio device though
<Mamarok> Gecko: and you already went through all the steps described here? -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Gecko> hold on, let me fire up X again
<Mamarok> nothing muted in alsamixer?
<Gecko> the microphones are, but besides that, no
<Mamarok> that shouldn't disturb, but try all channels just to make sure
<Mamarok> all channels on*
<guitar431> after a reboot of the kubuntu client and the windows client the dolphin network found the windows network again but after copying some files he still loses connection to windows client. thats pretty weird need help :(
<Gecko> Mamarok: just ran through that wiki article. Didn't get me any wiser
<Gecko> I'm going to run a live cd to see if it's a general thing
<Gecko> because it worked this morning
<Mamarok> Gecko: good idea
<Mamarok> Gecko: are you using a laptop?
<Gecko> no
<Mamarok> because on my old desktop PC I once had a connector that fell off...
<Mamarok> just a tiny 2-pin cable
<Gecko> right, well it's a built-in sound card, so I don't think there's any connectors that could cause that
<Gecko> anyway, brb
<Mamarok> right, fingers crossed
<Kubuntu_> can anyone know a good c++ ide like visual studio for linux?
<Mamarok> Kubuntu_: kdevelop?
<Kubuntu_> how do i activate de auto-completion on kdevelop please?
<Mamarok> Kubuntu_: no idea, I don't use it, but try the settings and plugins
<Kubuntu_> i try all settings but nothing happen
<Kubuntu_> Mamarok: what ide you use?
<Gecko> Mamarok: I'm in 8.04 LTS live cd now, and sound works here... So it must be an alsa thing
<Mamarok> Gecko: not unlikely, but you are aware that 8.04 is not LTS for KDE, do you?
<Kubuntu_> can anyone know to combine kubuntu with debian lenny 5?
<Mamarok> Gecko: which KDE version do you run?
<Gecko> Mamarok: yeah, well, I'm in gnome.
<Gecko> Mamarok: at least on the live cd. On the real install I use 4.4
<Mamarok> Gecko: that already has the new Phonon, should work
<Mamarok> Gecko: you should ask in #alsa I guess
<Gecko> Mamarok: right, well, so should alsa in text mode without kde running, but it doesn't... I'll take my question to #alsa then
<linux_girl> hello
<Mamarok> Gecko: yes, something is fishy there, but at least you know your soundcard works
<Mamarok> linux_girl: why not stick to a nick?
<linux_girl> what?
<linux_girl> i know that use linux as a OS is cool.  linux is so sexy !!!!
<Mamarok> linux_girl: please stay on topic, this is a support channel
<linux_girl> ok
<linux_girl> Mamarok : do you know something about linux?
<Mamarok> linux_girl: if you do not need support and only want to discuss please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<linux_girl> no, i prefer here at the moment
<Mamarok> linux_girl: then please stick to the topic, if you don not have a support question or give support keep quiet, please
<linux_girl> Mamarok: for you, what is the best  gnome or kde?
<Mamarok> linux_girl: again, this does not belong here!
<jimmy51_> i have a docx file, authored in MS Word using Calibri as the font.  I've installed Calibry on my Kubuntu machine.  When I open the docx in openoffice (ku 9.10) it doesn't open with cailbri.
<jimmy51_> is there a setting i can use to force it to use whatever font it should?
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: did you try in the openoffice settings?
<jimmy51_> i see an area for fonts.  it's set to "automatic".
<jimmy51_> i see i could use a table to force replacing fonts with others
<jimmy51_> but... i don't want to force verdana to always be calibri..... i just want calibri to open as calibri
<Mamarok> yes, but does your font actually show up in the fonts list?
<jimmy51_> it sure does
<Gecko> Mamarok: after fooling around a little it started working. I really don't get it
<Mamarok> Gecko: nice! at least you have sound again :)
<Gecko> Mamarok: yeah, and about time. 40 minutes before a girl is coming over, and my place still looks like crap ;)
<Mamarok> Gecko: go clean up then :)
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: the problem is that MS doesn't even respect their own standard, so don't expect miracles from Openoffice
<Mamarok> docx is very badly documented, and not all converters work at 100%
<jimmy51_> is .doc better?
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: not at all, sorry
<jimmy51_> hmm... so there's probably not a way to interact well with my MS based co-workers when it comes to documentation?
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: the best documented format is odf, so saving it in MS Word as odf would help
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: yes, of course, openoffice runs on Windows, too :)
<jimmy51_> i don't see ODF in MS Word's Save As box.
<Mamarok> there should be, open document format
<Mamarok> unless you have to install that extension
<jimmy51_> must be an extension
<jimmy51_> i'll search for it and try it.  thanks for the tips you've given
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: odt for text, odf for spreadsheets
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: you are welcome :)
<jimmy51_> ah, looks like a free download from Sun.
<Mamarok> jimmy51_: yes, it is Free Software, and there are also a lot of extensions available, on openoffice.org
<rost> qlq est français ici
<Pici> !fr | rost
<ubottu> rost: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<beric> Hello Guys. I *Really* need help  in logging into my machine. KDM throws me out right after login
<beric> I see this in kdm.log :(EE) XKB: No components provided for device Virtual core keyboard
<beric> [config/dbus] couldn't register object path
<beric> I assume it happened after an update. I saw other people went into this problem but can't get a decent solution.
<roycemichaels> hello ppl
<roycemichaels> how do you work this thing?
<Mamarok> beric: a bit more information about your system might be useful: which Kubuntu, which KDE version?
<beric> Mamarok: 9.10 64bit
<Mamarok> and the KDE version?
<beric> the default KDE version that comes with 9.10  .  It started only one day after installation.
<Mamarok> oh, 4,3,2 then
<beric> I don't know the default that comes with 9.10 didn't touch that.
<Mamarok> beric: that is the default :)
<Mamarok> beric: you should upgrade your KDE version, there have been many bugfixes since the release, as well as many fixes for Kubuntu 9.10
<beric> did apt-get update/upgrade many times since that
<Mamarok> well, if you don't have the backports activated you will not get any newer KDE packages
<Mamarok> beric: are you familiar with editing the sources.list?
<beric> in my sources.list ?
<Mamarok> yes
<beric> n/p I'll comment out the backports repo
<Mamarok> beric: no, you need that repo for a newer KDE version
<Mamarok> commenting it out will do exactly the contrary
<beric> So I had them uncommented.
<Mamarok> I think the line is not even in a default sources.list, it has to be added
<beric> there ios karmic-backports  line ther
<Mamarok> you should activate the kubuntu-backports and kubuntu-proposed, sinc there have also been some bugfixes applied to other system files
<beric> ok so I should manually add them
<did0nius> hi ,i need help,i delete my software sources ,and now can't update my kubuntu 9.10
<Mamarok> beric: yes, or activate those if they are already in
<Mamarok> did0nius: what is running currently on your computer, the default Kubuntu 9.10? And where are you based?
<did0nius> yes ,the dfaut kubuntu but whit core 2.6 32.6
<beric> Mamarok: where can I find the repo URLs ?
<did0nius> i am from bulgaria
<did0nius> east europe
<Mamarok> beric: copy one of the lines, for example karmic-security and replace -security with -backports and -proposed
<Mamarok> did0nius: I will generate a new one for you, just a moment
<beric> 10x
<Mamarok> beric: actually, while you are at it, add also -updates, -proposed is not really needed
<did0nius> i erace all of them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<did0nius> i did'n want it
<Mamarok> did0nius: you should never erase anything in the system folders
<Mamarok> the only folder you can do what you want is in your /home
<kelopez> I can haz halp? xD
<kelopez> OK
<kelopez> the problem is: I upgraded to KDE 4.4 thru backports
<did0nius> sorry ,i want to try add a new source ,but this is hapen
<kelopez> and when a program shows a notification, it shows in a GTK window
<kelopez> ok?
<Mamarok> did0nius: if you want to add a new source, you can use the add/remove software in the System Settings
<Mamarok> did0nius: http://pastebin.com/4BYbfqGv
<did0nius> thanks Mamarok
<kelopez> hmm
<Mamarok> this is a new basic sources.list: you open the programm kate, copy this in and save it as sources.list
<Mamarok> then you need to copy it to the right place: sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/.
<kelopez> (someone can help me? :S)
<did0nius> ok
<beric> Mamarok: I'm getting http 404 on update
<kelopez> now
<kelopez> I killed notify-osd
<kelopez> and now the notif's are in a "very ugly window"
<did0nius> Mamarok: it's work great !!!
<did0nius> thanks man
<Mamarok> beric: please copy your sources.list in paste.ubuntu.com and give me the URL
<Mamarok> likely a syntax error
<Mamarok> kelopez: you should ask your question all in one line, this is spread in too many lines
<kelopez> Mamarok: ok
<kelopez> Mamarok: the problem is/was that the notifications appear in a window (not stacked like KDE does)
<Mamarok> kelopez: right click on the SysTray and go to the settings
<Mamarok> there you can check the notifications you want to see
<kelopez> that's not the problem :P
<Mamarok> set the application notifications there, that should work
<kelopez> the problem is that the notifications don't appear properly
<kelopez> but don't worry, I "semi-fixed" that (killing notify-osd)
<beric> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382452/
<przemo_one> is pulse audio installed in kubuntu 9.10?
<kelopez> nope
<przemo_one> what about arts?
<Mamarok> beric: that's apparently my error, did I say kubuntu-backports? that should read karmic-backports
<kelopez> lemme try restarting (Microchoft way of fixing stuff xD)
<Mamarok> przemo_one: arts is not used anymore since quite some time, if you only use KDE, don't install pulseaudio, alsa and Phonon does handle the sound
<przemo_one> ive swithced from ubu to kubu and i want have egzact as clean kubuntu installation
<beric> yes :) and karmic-backports were already uncommented.
<przemo_one> Mamarok thanks
<Mamarok> beric: so sorry
<Mamarok> did you try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see what it says?
<beric> Ahh forget it. Anyway I'm still locked out.
<beric> everything is up to date
<Mamarok> beric: try moving your $HOME/.kde/, that might help
<beric> I tried that already
<beric> even tried to create a new user
<beric> useradd -m bob
<beric> same error.
<Mamarok> hm, then I have to google to look for a solution
<Mamarok> what was the exact error again?
<beric> Oh believe me I googled for 3 days
<beric> KDM throws me out right after login
<Mamarok> and you get an error message there
<beric> I'll put my kdm.log in the paste bin hold on
<Mamarok> yes, please
<beric> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382457/
<Mamarok> beric: apparently it tries to load a non existing module, called "i810", I have no idea what it is trying to do there
<Mamarok> what computer is that?
<beric> standard core due PC
<beric> ASUS MB
<beric> I don't think that the i810 is the problem since the display shows the KDM screen
<beric> X is running ...
<Mamarok> hm, you didn't remove anything, xorg related?
<beric> Nothing I recall. it happend 2 days after the installation.
<ytoox> I installed kubuntu on the msi x600 laptop. But the webcam seems not to have been found at all. dmesg doesnt show anything and I tried different webcam programs but none are able to find the webcam. I need some help
<beric> I did try to install skype
<Mamarok> beric: because that log is extremly short, so it happens at the very start, I suspect some missing package
<przemo_one> question about kbluetooth. it does not work for me :)
<beric> Mamarok: This thread might also be related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323293
 * ikacikac a
<beric> the guys there ended up reinstalling 9.04 :(
<Mamarok> beric: we will try to avoid that :)
<kelopez> ok
<przemo_one> beric what was the problem?
<kelopez> Mamarok:  it looks like the Microchoft way of fixing stuff (rebooting) works
<kelopez> now the notifications appear properly :)
<Mamarok> kelopez: I bet just restarting KDE would have done the same, but you were gone before I could tell you
<kelopez> ok
<kelopez> but I preferred to reboot :)
<beric> przemo_one: KDM throws me out after I enter my password: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382457/
<Mamarok> kelopez: your choice :)
<kelopez> :)
<kelopez> well
<beric> przemo_one: Kubuntu 9.10 . all up to date with backports repo.
<kelopez> I have to say the truth: I installed KDE 4.4 in Ubuntu "GNOME edition" :P
<ytoox> I installed kubuntu on the msi x600 laptop. But the webcam seems not to have been found at all. dmesg doesnt show anything and I tried different webcam programs but none are able to find the webcam. I need some help
<przemo_one> beric this is xorg log file. could you provide me with kdm log?
<beric> przemo_one: that's kdm.log
 * kelopez couldn't wait till April 2010 xD
<przemo_one> beric i'll look at mine. one moment
<Mamarok> beric: could you please paste the content of ~/.xsession-errors ?
<beric> sure
<Mamarok> beric: you didn't install any new graphic drivers or such?
<Mamarok> kelopez: no need to use Gnome for that, see the topic of the channel
<kelopez> ok
<przemo_one> beric man your xorg is not configured!!
<beric> So how come I see KDM ?
<przemo_one> beric do you have xorg working at all??
<Mamarok> przemo_one: this is likely a dbus error
<Mamarok> and his X is configured, else it would not start
<beric> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382476/
<przemo_one> Mamarok mine log says "Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" his: "Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
<przemo_one> "
<Mamarok> przemo_one: see the paste above, X wouldn't even start if there was no nasic configuration
<Mamarok> and Xorg doesn't need xorg.conf anymore since quite some time
<Mamarok> basic*
<przemo_one> stil mine solution is to run in recovery mode and initialize xord config tools
<Mamarok> przemo_one: did you read the paste above? I doubt this would work
<przemo_one> Mamarok I've lerned that sometimes thing work even if not suposed to.
<przemo_one> sorry for my english btw :)
<Mamarok> which is not really logical :)
<przemo_one> *learned
<beric> przemo_one: I agree with that. they sometime does not work when supposed to :)
<Mamarok> beric: you are not in failsafe mode, aren't you?
<beric> do you mean failsafe in grub ?
<Mamarok> yes
<przemo_one> beric do as i sed. it might. you have nothing to loose
<beric> no. actually I'm doing all that remotely
<Mamarok> przemo_one: wait
<beric> my syster is watching the screen
<datacrusher> hello everyone! iv just installed kubuntu 9.10, to make a kiosk
<beric> i'm using ssh to start/stop kdm
<Mamarok> beric: it looks as if you were in failsafe mode, since it evokes the x-terminal-emulator
<datacrusher> but on the program manager theres no kiosktool
<przemo_one> beric that might be a problem :)
<Mamarok> a normal startup doesn't
<datacrusher> on the site theres some files, wich one do i get to kubuntu? rpm? tar?
<Mamarok> przemo_one: yep, I agree on that
<beric> I tried to install XDM/GDM after KDM stopped working
<datacrusher> and other question.. iv installed the firefox kiosk addon, but if the user uses alt+f4, or alt_tab he can go away from firefox
<datacrusher> how do i lock the user to use such commands?
<beric> anyway I've disabled them now and I'm back to KDM
<datacrusher> or something automatic to relaunch firefox
<przemo_one> datacrusher tar is most likely a source code. get deb prefered.
<Mamarok> beric: and you can't start that machine locally?
<datacrusher> przemo_one, i see. i use ubuntu normally, with gnome
<datacrusher> not so familiar with kubuntu, but this tool theres no .deb package
<datacrusher> gnome gives me the alien tool to install .rmp and .yum packages
<beric> I'm not physically there. but my sys is on the phone I can reboot into failsafe if required
<datacrusher> i dunno how to do that on kubuntu
<przemo_one> datacrusher if you choose rpm you might have to install rpmi package.
<Mamarok> beric: no, it already is in failesafe mode, that's likely why it doesn't start
<przemo_one> datacrusher rpms and debs are software packages for linux. ubuntu is debian so deb by default.
<datacrusher> this is the package i wanna http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kiosktool/
<beric> cat /proc/cmdline can tell that ?
<Mamarok> przemo_one: Ubuntu is a linux system, too
<Mamarok> :)
<przemo_one> beric reboot in to normal mode
<przemo_one> Mamarok ubuntu is debian
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I mean failsafe session on kdm
<przemo_one> Mamarok I know that's linux man :)
<beric> przemo_one: I'll reboot allthough I'm quite sure nobody touched the grub menu.
<apachelogger> Mamarok: not failsafe in general, simply selecting KDE as session in KDM should solve the issue
<apachelogger> (supposedly)
<Mamarok> beric: and you do have enough disk space on that machine, do you?
<datacrusher> przemo_one, or do you know a way to force firefox to keep open?
<przemo_one> nope
<datacrusher> if someone uses alt-f4 to close it
<beric> yes doublechecked now.
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thanks
<Mamarok> beric: see what apachelogger just said
<przemo_one> datacrusher disable alt+f4?
<meero__> hi, im having problems with sound on kubuntu, how to debug this?
<beric> OK lemme see KDM has this menu that I can select failsafe
<datacrusher> yeah, so the user cant close firefox
<datacrusher> if it does, it will open again
<przemo_one> datacrusher but there is file exit function. it's not possible. mabye if there is no firefox another would open.
<beric> Same thing when I select KDE
<apachelogger> beric: what does the .xsession-errors look like
<apachelogger> beric: does this also happen with a new user?
<beric> oh now a bit different
<datacrusher> przemo_one, im using firefox kiosk addon, wich makes firefox fullscreen by default
<datacrusher> no options menu
<datacrusher> it if keeps open, my job is done
<przemo_one> beric do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf for me please
<beric> .xsession-erros here http://paste.ubuntu.com/382487/
<Mamarok> przemo_one: let apachelogger handle that, he knows what he is doing
<przemo_one> Mamarok fine :)
<apachelogger> the xorg.conf can't hurt though :)
<beric> przemo_one: I have no xorg.conf
<beric> only xorg.conf.failsafe
<beric> I'll try as another user now
<przemo_one> datacrusher there should be a script that checks is there a firefox process loaded and if not load one. i'm not that smart so you have to search google or ask someone else.
<meero__> hi, im having problems with sound on kubuntu, how to debug this???
<przemo_one> meero__ what is your problem? maybe i can help with fixing that
<datacrusher> przemo_one, thats exactly the thing i need
<datacrusher> but thanks anyway, ill google it
<przemo_one> beric if your user profile files are own for exaple by root - copied from /root then it might log out
<przemo_one> datacrusher simple script. crond will run it from time to time.
<beric> Hmm guys I think I have a clue
<meero__> przemo_one: i have HDA intel sound card, when i start kubuntu, sound is playing, after that some error with hda intel, and kubuntu swithes to pulse audio, which is not working at all
<beric> It's related to my language
<Mamarok> beric: you mean the locales settings?
<przemo_one> meero__ they told me that poulse is not present in kde kermic :)
<beric> yes
<meero__> przemo_one: i have it :-)
<beric> I ran qu-language-selector and changed to english. then created another user and that user can log in normally
<przemo_one> meero__ just removed thanks Mamarok
<meero__> przemo_one: i should remove amarok?
<Mamarok> przemo_one: I beg your pardon?
<beric> but another new user I created before changing that locale cant log in with the same .xsession_errors
<apachelogger> beric: are you logged in as the same user that tries to login via kdm?
<Mamarok> meero__: don't!
<meero__> Mamarok: what ??
<Mamarok> meero__: you should't remove Amarok, you should remove pulseaudio, unless you are using Gnome
<przemo_one> Mamarok meero__ says that he have pulseaudio in kubuntu, but you sed that there should not be.
<beric> apachelogger: explain ? I'm logged via ssh as a normal user
<Mamarok> przemo_one: well, then be more specific, he didn't understand what you said, and why did you highlight me?
<przemo_one> *said
<meero__> przemo_one: hmm, im using both gnome and kde, switching ..... testing, maybe thats a problem
<apachelogger> beric: consolekit (a session management tool) could possibly block logins ... say if the same user is logged in via ssh ;)
<apachelogger> beric: just a guess though
<meero__> Mamarok: il try to remove amarok and pulseaudio
<apachelogger> beric: and the .xsession-errors indicates that there is a permission issue, so that is my best guess right now
<meero__> przemo_one: pulze audio is crap
<Mamarok> meero__: then you can switch the systemsettings, don't remove pulseaudio, you need it for Gnome
<przemo_one> meero__ all right pulse is not present in kde. it was mine problem. i was talking about guest of this channel not about amarok.
<beric> I can eliminate that too. I'm logged in as user shiloh. tries to log in as user uri and get the same error
<przemo_one> meero__ is everything ok on gnome??
<Mamarok> meero__: did you read what I just said?
<meero__> przemo_one: yes, gnome works fine
<beric> apachelogger: however user bob which I crated after runing qt-language-selector can log in
<kelopez> OK
<Mamarok> przemo_one: could you stick to one topic maybe? You are confusing people
<meero__> Mamarok: a kinda... :-)
<kelopez> xD
<przemo_one> Mamarok I'm multitasking :)
<Mamarok> przemo_one: don't and stay on topic, please
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> beric: please paste an ls -lah of bob's home, and run kdebugdialog as bob, select all and apply
<Mamarok> meero__: if you want to use both KDE and Gnome, don't remove pulseaudio, you need to change the sound settings, and you can do this either in the SystemSettings in KDE -> Multimedia or in the Amarok settings menu -> playback -> sound configuration
<apachelogger> beric: then try again a login as bob, .xsession-errors may contain more information then :)
<apachelogger> beric: weird issue you got there :)
<meero__> Mamarok: is there any particular reason to not remove pulseaudio?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: apparently his problem is not new, it was reported by 9.04 users, too
<beric> BTW I ran qt-language-selector using ssh x forward in case you were wondering.
<Mamarok> meero__: well, yes, you need it in Gnome
<meero__> Mamarok: whatfor?
<apachelogger> beric: I figured :)
<Mamarok> meero__: did you read what I told you? I just explained that
<Mamarok> meero__: for sound, of course
<przemo_one> meero__ pulseaudio is a part of gnome installation. i suggest to leave it.
<apachelogger> Mamarok: there are even more reasons to kdm exhibiting such bounce back behaviour than for akonadi to claim unstartability ;)
<Mamarok> przemo_one: either you do the support or I, both will not work
<przemo_one> meero__ it's not problem with poulse.
<beric> apachelogger: bobs ls -al :http://paste.ubuntu.com/382495/
<przemo_one> Mamarok so if you talk i cant tolk to the same person??
<meero__> przemo_one: i experienced similar problem with skype and pulse
<przemo_one> *talk :)
<Mamarok> przemo_one: this is a support channel, two people throwing in contradictory things will not work, and you are just repeating what I just said, no need for that
<przemo_one> meero__ check that kde multimedia configuration
<beric> apachelogger: locale on ls -al :http://paste.ubuntu.com/382496/   As you can see there's a difference between folder names
<Mamarok> *sigh*
 * Mamarok has better things to do
<Mamarok> meero__: I leave you with przemo_one, good luck
<meero__> Mamarok: thanks
<apachelogger> beric: yeah, that is intent ... does login with bob work?
<przemo_one> meero__ did you have this problem before, or did you just installed kde?
<beric> apachelogger: yes. bob, the one with english locale works.  the second one does not. I'm still filling your previous orders
<meero__> przemo_one: acctualy, when i started using kde i experienced this... before i didnt pay attention, as i was setting the system
<apachelogger> beric: well, I find it unlikely that the folder names are at fault, but in general something locale related might be indeed responsible (maybe something is wrong witht the input method setup?)
<przemo_one> meero__ I can tell you that lately I have some problems with my sound. small ones, but stil. its after latest kernel update.
<meero__> przemo_one: .19?
<przemo_one> meero__ mine is 2.6.31-20-generic
<przemo_one> meero__ is 19 your version??
<meero__> przemo_one: yep. ubuntu doesnt provide me this kernel yet, are u using beta?
<przemo_one> meero__ no :) i have all backports etc selected
<meero__> przemo_one: oh... ok :-)
<meero__> przemo_one:  i try to logout .....
<przemo_one> meero_before that i had 18 :)
<beric> apachelogger: See http://paste.ubuntu.com/382507/  after selecting all in kdedebugdialog
<meero__> przemo_one: great, now sound is perfect :-)
<meero__> przemo_one: thanks
<przemo_one> meero__ and what i did?
<meero__> przemo_one: u? i dont know :-)
<meero__> przemo_one: i just uinstalled amarok
<przemo_one> meero__ did you reboot and use different kernel?
<przemo_one> meero__ lol lol lol
<meero__> przemo_one: no, still hanging to .19
<meero__> przemo_one: what :)?
<przemo_one> meero__ i'm laughing :)
<meero__> przemo_one: i know but why?
<przemo_one> meero__ amarok never mind. maybe it was in try and your sound card was occupied :) somehow  :) ?
<przemo_one> meero__ uninstalling is not the best sollution, next time just exit :) glad everything works fine for you.
<meero__> przemo_one: i have absolutely no idea.... seems to me ubuntu is crazy like windows sometimes...
<Gnosiz> Hey.
<przemo_one> meero__ when i open dragon player sound is broken during playing video on youtube with firefox. mplayer works fine every time.
<meero__> przemo_one: personaly i use vlc for almost everything, do u use amarok?
<beric> apachelogger: Mamarok  Take a look at this kdm.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/382513/
<apachelogger> oh
<przemo_one> meero__ my point was sound from dragon is broken during another play with firefox. when i had pulse there was no sound in dragon during firefox session :) crazy. no i use command mplayer mainly.
<apachelogger> now that contains a crash
<beric> yes I can see.
<apachelogger> a not very useful one
<apachelogger> beric: what is the history of the system? did some recent upgrade break login?
<Mamarok> przemo_one, meero__: discussions should go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<beric> apachelogger: I installed it a week ago. 2 days later (after doing some updates) problem appeared.
<apachelogger> curious
<beric> I also installed skype
<apachelogger> beric: please paste /var/log/apt/term.log and /var/log/dpkg.log
<beric> x11vnc firefox vlc
<meero__> Mamarok: ok, guys, thanks for help, have to go....
<przemo_one> gotta go 2. have fun kids :)
<beric> bye thats for trying to help here 2
<beric> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382518/. no term.log here
<beric> I don't know how there are files from 2009  maybe the clock was not set correctly
<Crell> Hi all.  I am having difficulty connecting to a Wireless AP using Kubuntu 9.10.  I know the wireless itself works, because I've connected to other APs before, and others can connect to this AP, but I cannot.  It's using WPA-Personal, and I have confirmed that my password is correct, yet when I try to connect it behaves as if the password is wrong.
<apachelogger> beric: you have backports activated?
<Crell> syslog reports "access point has security, but secrets are required."
<Crell> So it is almost like it is ignoring my password.
<Crell> Any tips on what to try next?
<beric> apachelogger: Yes
<apachelogger> beric: that makes it all a lot more complicate
<apachelogger> beric: if you set the locale back to what it was before, can bob still login?
<beric> I was told to activate them to get bugfix
<beric> I'll try. bob is the english locale, you want me to move it to my "broken" locale.
<apachelogger> beric: out of interest, how would you do that?
<apachelogger> beric: backports do not contain bugfixes, karmic-updates is for that :)
<beric> sudo qt-language-selector
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> beric: please set to broken locale
<beric> bob is not in sudoers file
<beric> hmm i'll try with another user
<beric> I guess it's system wide
<beric> I added bob using useradd -m bob
<apachelogger> beric: yes, its a systemwide setting
<Crell> Anyone know about WiFi authentication issues in 9.10?
<beric> hmm I'm getting a dialog telling me language support is not installed completely
<apachelogger> beric: say remind later
<beric> ok
<apachelogger> beric: also, do you happen to have an input method selected in language-selectore?
<beric> it says none
<beric> nothing else to select
<Mamarok> Crell: if you can't use a hidden network, you should install wicd
<apachelogger> beric: fair enough, pleaes change to your locale and check if bob can continue to login
<Crell> Mamarok: wicd?
<Mamarok> the package name is wicd
<Crell> The ESSID is discoverable, it's just authentication that seems to be dying on this one network.
<beric> apachelogger: not bob can not log in
<beric> s/not bob /now bob
<beric> xsession-erros : http://paste.ubuntu.com/382532/
<apachelogger> this is not even funny -.-
<apachelogger> beric: if you change the locale back to en_us, can bob login again?
<apachelogger> if he cannot, then we at least know that some config inside $HOME is screwing with the setup
<beric> lemme check.
<beric> btw I wonder if that crash in kdm.log matters
<apachelogger> beric: probably not
<beric> yep bob can log in again
<beric> mama always told us to learn english
<Crell> Mamarok: What is wicd, exactly?
<apachelogger> beric: apparently she was right all along ^^
<Mamarok> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Mamarok> Crell: see above
<Crell> Hm.
<Crell> So it's a replacement for network-manager?
<Crell> er, knetworkmanager?
<apachelogger> beric: now we are going for the fun part, change back to hebrew again
<apachelogger> beric: then sudo mv /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80im-switch /etc/X11/
<beric> and ?
<apachelogger> and then try login again
<apachelogger> beric: also an ls -al of /etc/X11/Xsession.d would be useful
<beric> apachelogger: should i do also service kdm restart after switching ?
<apachelogger> beric: yep
<beric> I didn't do it previously
<Mamarok> Crell: yes, it will replace network-manager
<apachelogger> beric: that supports my theory that im-switch is the bad guy ;)
<Crell> Does it manage VPNs, too?
<beric> apachelogger:  no go , bob can't login.
<apachelogger> meh -.-
<beric> hmm
<beric> .xsession-errors looks different now hold on
<apachelogger> beric: also ls -alR /etc/X11 please
<apachelogger> note the R
<beric> its empty
<beric> the .xsession-erros
<apachelogger> Oo
<beric> the ls : http://paste.ubuntu.com/382543/
<apachelogger> beric: with R please :D
<Mamarok> Crell: I don't know, never used it
<Crell> Oh good. :-)
<Crell> Hm.  And now something is wrong with my wired connection, too.  WTF?
<Crell> No, wait, it found it.
<Crell> Somehow.
<Crell> WTF?
<Mamarok> don't shout, please
<beric> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382545/
<beric> sorry about the R :)
 * Crell says wtf more quietly. :-)
<Mamarok> Crell: or dont say it in the channel :)
<kelopez> net split?
<kelopez> :O
<apachelogger> hm
<Crell> Looks like.
<kelopez> lol
<beric> apachelogger: did you see my private msg about ssh ?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> beric: I suppose that could help ;)
<cidu_work> okiez, Karmic 64 bit , dual screen 1 1280x1024 and to the right is a 1650x1080 screen, using the "ati" driver, comes up as r300 project (rv380)... , kde 4.4, umm, heres the problem, on the right most 5th or so or the rightmost screen , theres like an invisible line, where transparent windows, or window decorations controled by kde simply do not show up (the application area of the window does) but things with their own decorations like chrom
<cidu_work> e show up as long as there is no transparency,  dunno whatelse might be helpfull...
<cidu_work> the actual card is an ATI FireGl V3100
<cidu_work> ohh, middle of a netsplit
<cidu_work> fun
<kaddi> hi, how do i get amarok to play my entire playlist and not just the first song of it?
<cidu_work> kaddi, theres a little button that controls how it deals with the playlist, you have it set to single, umm, dont have it handy here so cant tell ya excatally where
<cidu_work> its options are like dingle, loop, shuffel
<cidu_work> dingle=single
<kaddi> it does not repeat the song it just stops
<cidu_work> es, ya got it set to single
<kaddi> where is that button roughly?
<cidu_work> ohh, and sorry if im repeating this to many of you, but there was a flood of joins after i posted my question, sooo.
<cidu_work> okiez, Karmic 64 bit , dual screen 1 1280x1024 and to the right is a 1650x1080 screen, using the "ati" driver, comes up as r300 project (rv380)... , kde 4.4, umm, heres the problem, on the right most 5th or so or the rightmost screen , theres like an invisible line, where transparent windows, or window decorations controled by kde simply do not show up (the application area of the window does) but things with their own decorations like chrom
<cidu_work> e show up as long as there is no transparency,  dunno whatelse might be helpfull...ohh, card is a fireGL v3100
<Mamarok> kaddi: make sure you use the xine backend, and the playlist modes are at the bottom right of the playlist in Amaork 2.2.2, in the menu bar in previous versions
<kaddi> hi, thanks Mamarok
<kaddi> how do I check if i use the xine backend?
<kaddi> Mamarok: I have amarok 2.2.2 and at the bottom right of the playlist i selected "repeat playlist" instead of "standard". But it still stops. It plays one song, then it displays the name of the following song, but never plays it.
<Mamarok> kaddi: in the settings menu -> configure Amarok -> Playback, there is a configuration button
<Mamarok> kaddi: check your backend first
<ubuntu___> i install windows and lost grub. i had kubuntu 9.10. what can i do now?
<tsimpson> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<tsimpson> see the first link there
<cidu_work> hrmm, theres probally a more ubuntu way of doing it, but supergrub should handle it....yeah, follow that one instead
<kaddi> I realise that this is probably sounding stupid, but how do i check my backend? I went to playback and all i can do there is uncheck fadeout on stop, resume on start and enable or disable the equalizer. I went into the sound system configuration and I only have pulse and hda intel set up there, Mamarok
<Mamarok> kaddi:  there is a button, roughly in the middle that says Configure Phonon, in the section "Sound Sxystem Configuration"
<Mamarok> click on that, go th the tab "Backends"
<ubuntu___> do i have grub  or grub 2?
<kaddi> Mamarok: oh lol, thanks. I knew it was something stupid. Didn't see the "backend" tab in the sound configuration window. It says Phonon Xine Backend there.
<kaddi> Xine is the only thing installed as well
<ubuntu___> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<ubuntu___> Error 15: File not found
<Mamarok> kaddi: do you only use KDE? Then you shouldn't use pulseaudio
<cidu_work> why shouldnt you use pulse in kde?
<cidu_work> honestly curious here
<kaddi> Mamarok: yes i do, iirc i installed pulse to get sound in skype to work, it was all broken before installing the sound stuff... (but I got that googling for a solution, so there may be a better way? )
<ubuntu___> how to restore grub2 after installing windows??
<kaddi> well, i only use kde as displaymanager, i use non-kde apps such as skype, opera and so on.. not sure if those count?
<Mamarok> kaddi: use the static version of skype, then you don't need pulseaudio AFAIK
<kaddi> and removing pulse will fix the problem with Amarok, Mamarok?
<Mamarok> kaddi: not unlikely, since pulseaudio - phonon-backend-xine don't work well together
<kaddi> Mamarok: do you know what is the cleanest way to uninstall pulse?
<cidu_work> so, nobody seen the weird area of disappearing window decorations on a slab of screen?
<Crell> cidu_work: No, but I've seen parts of one window bleed through another when it gains focus.  A lot.
<kaddi> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Mamarok> kaddi: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-*
<Mamarok> kaddi: then also remove $HOME/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and restart KDE
<nessuno> salve
<pasquale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubuntu_> iam tring to restore grub of kubuntu 9.10 after installing windows. but getting error 15. what can i do?
<ubuntu_> iam tring to restore grub of kubuntu 9.10 after installing windows. but getting error 15. what can i do?
<r2b2> #join gkonii
<kaddi> Mamarok: that command screwed up on a major basis... i think it interfered with some updates i had waiting... i noticed to late that it was uninstalling things like kubuntu-desktop, plasma-desktop and a couple more things
<kaddi> Is there a way to undo what it did?
<kaddi> actually it removed kdebase-workspace
<detrate> does kwin have a global hotkey section?  I'd like to be able to access my media controls while in 'desktop grid' or 'present all windows' modes
<Mamarok> kaddi: add it back, then
<Mamarok> just don't logg out or something like that
<Mamarok> kaddi: install kubuntu-desktop and kde-full
<kaddi> ok, that'll kill my internet connection, for a wile, since it'll reinstal knetworkmanager. Gonna take me a while, bbl
<Mamarok> kaddi: why would that kill your internet connection? And what command did you do that removed all that?
<kaddi> i use wicd, knetworkmanager has always been flakey for me and it won't connect to one of the wpa2-networks i frequently visit. kubuntu-desktop will force the reinstall of knetworkmanager and uninstall wicd, leaving me without internet access
<kaddi> and the only command i enter was the one you gave me. But, as I said, there were a lot of updates trying to install themselves at the same time and when I checked back it had already removed kubuntu-desktop and dragonplayer, kaffeine and so on. I stopped it, but it was too late
<amdman_> hi
<amdman_> i have a problem with the label of a fat32 partition
<amdman_> any help ??
<kaddi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manshoon> If I have mounted an encrypted filesystem from kde4 a few times, does the luks password set saved anywhere?  maybe a temp file?  Im trying to recover a password for my external which was just mounted yesterday
<kaddi> manshoon: maybe check the kdewallet, it may be stored there?
<manshoon> I just encrypted it and stored the password into my phone which was stolen earlier today
<manshoon> did not see anything in kdewallet.  kubuntu never even asked to store it
<amdman_> the partition's label became strange and i want to set it back to default like the other partitions
<amdman_> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8123/snapshot1e.png
<manshoon> I have heard of cold boot attacks on encrypted passwords, what about passwords stored on disk for an encrypted external HD recently accessed?
<detrate> I've entered a mode where I can drag my desktops around with the hand shaped cursor.  How can I toggle this off?
<detrate> ahh, I think I've found it
<ken404_> Hello all
<kaddi> Mamarok: not sure if you saw:  i use wicd, knetworkmanager has always been flakey for me and it won't connect to one of the wpa2-networks i frequently visit. kubuntu-desktop will force the reinstall of knetworkmanager and uninstall wicd, leaving me without internet access and the only command i enter was the one you gave me. But, as I said, there were a lot of updates trying to install themselves at the same time and when I checked back it had already
<kaddi> removed kubuntu-desktop and dragonplayer, kaffeine and so on. I stopped it, but it was too late. The install of kubuntu-desktop went ok, but kde-full install stopped with this error:  Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<kaddi>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdesdk-kio-plugins_4%3a4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1_i386.deb
<kaddi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBotK1> kaddi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi> Mamarok: should i try sudo apt-get -f  install kde-full?
<palindrome_dude> good morning
<detrate> how can I move an application between workspaces with hotkeys?
<Mamarok> kaddi: try sudo apt-get install -f
<kaddi> Mamarok: that gives the same error
<palindrome_dude> exit
<kaddi> Mamarok: full output: http://pastebin.com/3ceuzfKX
<fjellrev1> Quickie : Where is kubuntu on compiz/emerald/beryl ? I know of the built in function and want to stick to it out of the "Keep it simple stupid" principle ,but I really want that window decoration that came with emerald.
<Mamarok> kaddi: what do you need kdesv-kd4 for? That is old!
<kaddi> Mamarok: that was isntalled with kde-full i never wanted it
<Mamarok> try sudo apt-get remove kdesvn-kde4
<kaddi> Mamarok: I don't think I'm gettin through to apt-get any longer... That's the output: http://pastebin.com/RjPXu1XZ
<kaddi> it didN't remove the package I think
<Mamarok> kaddi: hm, let's forget about those for the moment, you need neither of them to have a running KDE
<Mamarok> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kaddi> Mamarok: it's installing remote control now o.o what is lirc and what do I choose for configuration? "none"?
<Mamarok> kaddi: if you don't need it set it to none
<kaddi> Mamarok: dpkg --configure worked, it only says:
<kaddi> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<kaddi>  kdesdk
<Mamarok> yes, that was expected
<Mamarok> try sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade again
<Mamarok> you should get the same error on that kdesdk stuff
<kaddi> Mamarok: i do
<pookito> good evening.  :D
<kaddi> Mamarok:   kdesdk: Hängt ab: kdesdk-kio-plugins (>= 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1) ist aber nicht installiert oder
<pookito> I have a question about ecryptfs-mount-private
<pookito> can anybody help me?
<Mamarok> kaddi: well, do you need a development envirnonnement?
<Mamarok> kaddi: I really need sleep now, you should check with somebody else, I can hardly concentrate
<Mamarok> else I will gladly help you out tomorrow
<kaddi> Mamarok: no. I have dbg symbols installed for bug reports, but i guess that doesn't interfere... as I said, you said to install kde-full and that's what i tried to do
<Mamarok> yes, I will try to sort this out tomorrow, there is a packaging problem
<kaddi> Mamarok: you seem to be the only one around, so I guess I'll need to put this of to tomorrow
<Mamarok> but it should not interfere with your KDE working correctly
<kaddi> Mamarok: let's hope thats true :)
<kaddi> thanks for your support so far :)
<Mamarok> OK, ce tomorrow, else you can also try in #kubuntu-de
<Mamarok> cu*
<kaddi> will do :)
<kaddi> cu:)
<Mamarok> good night :)
<pookito> good night dude
<pookito> :D
<kaddi> sleep well :) I'm off to bed too ;)
<kaddi> same time zone :D
<pookito> can anybody give me a hand?
<pookito> on a mounting problem?
<kaddi> !ask
<Bugsbane> Can anyone here install libboost1.38-dev on Lucid?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kaddi> Bugsbane: i believe lucid support is on #ubuntu+1
<Bugsbane> I have it installed on one machine and it's in the repos but on a new machine it says no installation candidate...
<Bugsbane> ok, I'll try there
<Bugsbane> Thx!
<kaddi> yw
<kaddi> gn8 everyone, gn8 Mamarok
<taga101> how do i remove google chrome??? can anyone help?
<pookito> For some reason my kubuntu wireless stop working, so I decided to make a new install.  my home partition has my home folder.  When I installed my new system, I can not have access to my old acc.  how can I make it accesable
<pookito> ?
<pookito> dudes, can anybody give me a hand?
<pookito> Taga, you are still here?
#kubuntu 2010-02-24
<sithlord48> hey ne one out there w/ kde 4.4 using amarok .. can you please check the about amarok (under help in amarok) to see what kde version its using... for some reason mine repots 4.3.2 but i know i am using kde 4.4.00
<HazaWin> Hey folks. Can someone redirect me to that link about reinstalling grub2 on my desktop after installing windows
<HazaWin> Someone executed a bot command in this channel before with the link
<HazaWin> something like..
<HazaWin> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sithlord48> hazawin , u in kubuntu now?
<HazaWin> That'll work ;)
<HazaWin> sithlord48: Afraid not. Just installed windows
<sithlord48> hazawin, well there goes my suggestion ...
<sithlord48> !grub2
<HazaWin> Got my kubuntu boot cd here though so im just going to follow the instructions in the link above
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sithlord48> no just above this .. you have grub2?
<HazaWin> indeed
<HazaWin> kubuntu 9.10 is grub2 right?
<sithlord48> should be
<HazaWin> sithlord48: Cool
<HazaWin> sithlord48: you ever heard of these usb bootable grub "fixers" ?>
<sithlord48> hazawin , you should only have to run update-grub (as root) in the live disk..)
<HazaWin> sithlord48: Oh really? That easy eh?
<sithlord48> yes you could try the super grub disk but i am not sure if it has support for grub2 yet..
<HazaWin> sithlord48: Ahh okay. Well all i want is the easiest and safesr
<HazaWin> t solution
<sithlord48> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Typos_King> ...
<sithlord48> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/forum/index.php?topic=438.0
<sithlord48> thats what you want.. right there...
<Typos_King> HazaWin:     ntldr is loading at the bootup screen?  and grub is gone?
<HazaWin> Typos_King: Well ive just installed windows 7 so i guess my grub is gone. It usually the case
<HazaWin> to be honest i haven't restarted yet! :D
<Typos_King> heh
<sithlord48> either way be sure to get the version for grub2
<sithlord48> i am not sure if 7 even attempts to look for other (non-m$) oses
<HazaWin> sithlord48: Hmm. that case its worth a try! brb
<HazaWin> what do you bet win7 doesn't? :)
<sithlord48> i woun't not be susprised if it didn't
<Typos_King> HazaWin:    your hd is loaded as.... /dev/sda?
<beric> Bye Mamarok, Thanks for the kind help and bringing your great friends :)
<HazaWin> Typos_King: Brb buddy
<Crell> So final verdict: knetworkmanager total utter fail.  Gnome nm-applet, works like a charm.
 * Crell sighs.
<sithlord48> crell, knetworkmanager works great on my netbook , but some machines its not so great, have you tried wicd ?
<Crell> sithlord48: No, I didn't want to totally break everything and leave myself without any network manager. :-)
<Typos_King> Crell:    I use gnome nm as well, and yes, I prefer it
<Crell> Plus, what I needed is VPN support.  Normal networking is fine, it's VPNs that knetworkmanager couldn't do.
<sithlord48> never tried vpn w/ knm..
<Crell> Don't bother.
<Crell> At least not in 9.10.
<sithlord48> i only use a network manager on my laptops... the desktop (since they don't move) i manually create an interfaces/network file..
<Crell> It kept losing settings, requires fields that don't actually exist, etc.
<sithlord48> ok i was gonna say i thought i seen the option. in kde 4.4
<Crell> I'm in 4.3 on Kubuntu 9.10.
<Crell> I don't know if I'll even wait around long enough for 4.4 in 10.04.
<sithlord48> yea 4.4 on 9.10 has a vpn option in the knetworkmanager but i can't tell you if it works or not
<HazaNix> lol
<HazaNix> that didn't go very well
<Typos_King> HazaWin:    your hd is loaded as.... /dev/sda?
<HazaNix> Typos_King: The Winblows one?
<Typos_King> HazaNix:     the 1st fixed device
<HazaNix> Typos_King: Sorry buy how do you mean by fixed? My Kubuntu is on a Sata striped raid and win7 is on a IDE HD
<sithlord48> wow big susprise hazanix
<HazaNix> sithlord48, Typos_King: After i restarted: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=86256 :)
<sithlord48> what did you do ?
<HazaNix> Scared me enough to rip out the IDE drive, throw it across the room and hide in the corner
<Typos_King> hehe
<HazaNix> sithlord48: heheh. I restarted windows!
<sithlord48> nice.. just a regular restart
<HazaNix> sithlord48: Yep!
<Typos_King> HazaNix:      boot with a live-cd and do this -> http://imsky.org/t/10540371580.html   <--- not sure if the 'raid' would matter, but doubt it does
<HazaNix> Its no big loss to be honest.. Just had a couple of windows games i wanted to play
<sithlord48> wine ?
<Typos_King> HazaNix:    mind you that I use /dev/sda1 but rather mean, the root partition where your *nix is installed
<HazaNix> sithlord48: Yeah i could do that.. but after the time it took me to get dungeon keeper 2 working on wine... :)
<HazaNix> Typos_King: Okay
<sithlord48> hazanix can't be much longer then it took me to get some other games to work
<sithlord48> hazanix, check the appdb see what others say for ne given game...
<Typos_King> HazaNix:   also, in the chroot session, make sure you exit it, before umount'ing anything
<HazaNix> sithlord48: Yeah that a great reference
<HazaNix> Typos_King: Cheers for the tips but i think i will have another try some other day when i feel brave
<Typos_King> heh
<HazaNix> Typos_King: Ever played Mirrors Edge?
<sithlord48> hazanix, win7 works in a virtual machine ok, but you mileage for games will varry..
<Typos_King> ... no :{
<HazaNix> Thats what i was hoping to play but like i said.. its no big loss
<HazaNix> sithlord48: Ahh yes i actually got Win7 working on both VMWare and VBox
<sithlord48> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15303&iTestingId=36194 its rated silver
<HazaNix> sithlord48: Ahh but it gets worse... its through Steam! :D
 * HazaNix vomits
<sithlord48> meh..... thought we were getting a steam client ....
<HazaNix> sithlord48: ?
<sithlord48> http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<HazaNix> sithlord48: Ooooh
<sithlord48> do let me know if that works i have never tried it ..
<HazaNix> Surely steam if just like a wrapper though? Its not going to be a platform to play all the gmes under linux right?
<sithlord48> you have to download the installer.msi , so you might get the same thing , since this uses wine i think it might be the same
<HazaNix> Aye..
<HazaNix> Aww well
<HazaNix> sudo apt-get install springlobby    ;)
<sithlord48> never used springlobby either..
<cody2> what the shit
<erick> alo?
<Bugsbane> Bonjour!
<Bugsbane> ...or something like that. :)
<erick> hi
<erick> spanish
<erick> xD
<Usuario_Mex> hi =)
<Usuario_Mex> how do I install flash player in Kubuntu 9.10
<Trek> is there anyone here providing support?
<Kage> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<RPG-Master> I'm getting popping sounds when playing music through VLC for some reason :(
<RPG-Master> And every time I boot my laptop up I get a notification saying that it can't use "HDA NVIDIA" and is falling back to Pulseaudio...
<Master> Anyone know of some repositories with 3rd Party software
<Master> for example where to get Beryl
<Master> Well if someone can help me gimme a shout
<alakoo> Master:  read trough https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThirdPartyApt , about Beryl I don't know
<tsimpson> beryl is dead, it re-merged with compiz to form compiz-fusion
<mase_wk> compiz-fushion is in the default repos
<SysWatcher> good nite for a drink and a fine $10 cigar.....
<SysWatcher> so how is life in k tonite?
<SysWatcher> this is place is dead tonite!
<SysWatcher> 240 people on and nobody talking
<mati> jh
<hole_> anyone proficient on xinput command
<hole_>  / linux
<hole_> i have gogled this already and cant find a workable solution my problem is that my ps3 and xbox controllers get automatically recognized as mice any suggestions?
<hole_> http://pastebin.com/hBb8LB69   i got a solution online but i still have issues this pastebin is my input and output
<ee> list
<ee> #list
<Tm_T> !list | ee
<ubottu> ee: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ee> àlist
<ee> #list
<Tm_T> ee: you can stop now
<villemv> ubuntu repos are fscked right now
<villemv> ??.archive.ubuntu.com
<kaddi> hi :)
<kaddi> Mamarok are you there?
<Mamarok> kaddi: yes, good morning :)
<kaddi> good morning :)
<Mamarok> villemv: use another mirror, the main server is slow
<Mamarok> or down
<villemv> I tried finnish, us, estonian
<villemv> I think ee worked for someone earlier today
<villemv> but they are gradually exploding :-)
<Mamarok> villemv: do you have PPA repositories? Those are on the main server...
<villemv> I have ppa's, I think they work
<Mamarok> so you need to be patient
<villemv> yeah, I am. just surprised at the sudden meltdown
<Tm_T> I haven't had any issues today
<Tm_T> using main servers
<villemv> what mirror?
<villemv> ah
<villemv> us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Tm_T> just archive.ubuntu.com
<villemv> ok
<Tm_T> ...which are located in GB, not US
<villemv> right
<Mamarok> Tm_T: I have here, using the main server, it seems to be better, but still slow
<villemv> probably slow because it's the only one that works ;-)
<villemv> => ddos
<Tm_T> actually I have one repository having slowness, and that is medibuntu :-P
<Mamarok> villemv: that is a bold assumption
<kaddi> Mamarok: I noted yesterday that aptitude is still working fine, even though apt-get is borked.. so if need be i can install stuff with it.  However my KDE is still weird, I can't enable desktop effects. Sound will only work when I select pulse audio as primary sound and there are a lot of little things that are still wrong. Should I try to install kde-full again?
<villemv> Mamarok: right. I have a very limited sample
<Mamarok> kaddi: that sounds strange, and it is a KDE only installation?
<kaddi> Mamarok: yes it is.
<Tm_T> villemv: better not assume then (:
<Mamarok> kaddi: you might have some missing packages in plasma and/or kdeworkspace
<villemv> yeah, main server is working fine
<kaddi> Mamarok: well it says kde-full is installed and there is nothing that needs to be done. Where do I find the missing packages? Or how do I find which ones are missing?
<Mamarok> kaddi: aptitude search plasma, check for packages that you don't have. Carefull though, some are obsolete, so pastebin what you find
<Mamarok> ditto for kdeworkspace and kwin
<kaddi> hmm, pastebinit it seems broken as well.. :(
<Mamarok> kaddi: actually, not kdeworkspace, but kdebase
<Mamarok> kaddi: copy paste in paste.ubuntu.com then
<kaddi> Mamarok: those are the result from plasma http://pastebin.com/UnF3PtQr
<kaddi> Mamarok: those from kdebase: http://pastebin.com/AhPLEnt7 and those from kwin: http://pastebin.com/yqiWFvmw
<Mamarok> kaddi: alomost all plasma-widgets are missing, did you see that?
<Mamarok> kaddi: kdebase-apps is missing, too
<Mamarok> I have all kdebase packages installed, except the transitional ones
<kaddi> Mamarok: no i didn't i only use "basic widgets" such as device notifier, show the desktop, virtual desktop and such and they are all there
<Mamarok> kaddi: your choice :)
<Mamarok> but you are missing all the fun, then
<kaddi> Mamarok: so you think that installing kdebase-apps may help recover desktop effects and similar problems?
<Mamarok> well, the desktopeffects don't start for a reason, it usually tells you why
<Mamarok> mostly because something else is using all the resosurces
<kaddi> Mamarok: which log do i check to find the reason? When i enable compositing i get no error message, when i add a desktop effect, i get no error message. But desktop effects clearly aren't working
<angeldarkholme> Hello everybody.
<angeldarkholme> Do you guys know if the 3d windows plugin for compiz fusion should be working with Kubuntu 9.10?
<Tm_T> I see why not
<Tm_T> though, I see why one would use Compiz when we have Kwin (:)
<angeldarkholme> 3d windows precisely
<zippy> angeldarkholme kwin has them
<Tm_T> angeldarkholme: but yes, should work
<angeldarkholme> oh really? My bad; I wasn't aware of that.
<Mamarok> kaddi: normally you have a notification popping up telling you what is not working, doesn't that show up?
<angeldarkholme> no, but all the compiz fusion effects; besides the 3d windows are working.
<angeldarkholme> by working I mean; I don't see the effect at all... the settings are in place but the windows are still flat
<Tm_T> angeldarkholme: hmm, maybe #compiz can help on that
<kaddi> Mamarok: I just tried enabling and it says "compositing has been disabled by another application, to resume press alt-shift-F12" but pressing that doesn't do anything. When I switch a desktop effect, i get nothing but shortly flickering windows and no desktop effects enabled.
<Mamarok> kaddi: what graphic card do you have?
<kaddi> Mamarok: inbuilt intel chip
<Mamarok> kaddi: and it did work before?
<kaddi> Mamarok: absolutely. i had desktop effects up and running. You think it's intel again?
<kaddi> Mamarok: i think it's the Intel GMA X3100 chip
<Mamarok> kaddi: no, just making shure that it worked before
<Mamarok> kaddi: when it says it was disabled by another application that means you don't have enough system ressources for the effects, most of the time it is either Nepomuk or Strigi eating up the ressources, edspecially when Strigi is building the index
<Mamarok> you can modify the ressources allowed for that in the Systemsettings -> Advanced Tab -> Desktop search
<kaddi> Mamarok: i have a 2.4Ghz dualcore, where both cores currently use about 10% of their capacitsy and 3Gb of RAM, where free says there are about 500Mb unused, while the rest is used for caching and the OS.
<kaddi> Mamarok: kdeasciiquarium.kss just jumped up and is using one core entirely for itself. Do you know what it is? Eg is it from nepomuk or strigi?
<Mamarok> kaddi: no, that sounds like a screensaver or a toy
<kaddi> Mamarok: I left the PC running over night (kinda scared it won't boot when I shut it down now :p ) Should the index be built by now or does that take more thana  couple of hours?
<kaddi> Mamarok: ok, gonna kill it :p
<Mamarok> kaddi: well, that depends on the size of your harddisk and the amount of files
<Mamarok> it took 2 days here, but I set it to 250 Mb maximum of memory usage
<kaddi> It's a 250Gb hard disk, with 2 ntfs partitions and 1 ext3 partition. And it had the memory to itself tonight, to do whatever it pleases with it
<Mamarok> kaddi:  my machine is running 24/24, and it took 2 days, so expect that to take quite some time.
<Mamarok> And I don't know how fast searching on a NTFS partition is for Strigi
<kaddi> Mamarok: so assuming desktop effects can't be enabled because of strigi, there is one major problem I still have with graphics. I used okular to edit a pdf, I saved and opened it a couple of times before today and everything was fine. Now when I open it, the font in the comments is so oversized, that the remark won't fit in the box reserved for it, so that one can not read the annotations i made.
<amazyed> hiiiiii
<Mamarok> !hi | amazyed
<ubottu> amazyed: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kaddi> Mamarok: I know this is a weird problem to have, and you probably don't know how to fix, but it would be pretty urgent to fix this, as I have to hand those on
<Mamarok> kaddi: that sounds weird
<Mamarok> kaddi: how about moving your $HOME/.kde/ and try with a fresh one? You can still copy back mail and configuration stuff you need afterwards
<kaddi> always worth a try..
<kaddi> brb
<Mamarok> that's the fastest "fix" I can suggest
<kaddi> Mamarok: oh yes.. when I do "sudo service kdm stop" it says "stop: unknown instance:" Is that normal? (I started the session after logging into tty by typing startx)
<Mamarok> why do you dou that?
<Mamarok> ah
<kaddi> to kill of kdm to move .kde
<Mamarok> well, you don't have to kill kdm for that, just log out should work, no?
<kaddi> Mamarok: did the move, on log in i got the migration daemon from akonadi. Now I have an error message that Nepomuk indexing agents have been disabled: "The Nepomuk service is not available or fully operational and atempts to rectify this have failed. Therefore indexing of all data stored in the Akonadi PIM service has been disabled which will severely limit the capabilities of any application using this dta. The following problems
<kaddi> were detected: Nepomuk is not running".
<kaddi> Mamarok: enabling desktop effects now yields: "Mit den gewählten Einstellung (sic) lassen sich die Arebistflächen Effekte nicht aktivieren. Doe vorerigen Einstellungen werden wiederhergestellt. Bitte prüfen Sie Ihre X-Einrichtung. Möglicherweise müssen auch die erweiterten Einstellungen angepassst werden, insbesondere der Composit-Typ"
<kaddi> Mamarok: and the font size in the okular comments is still too big
<Mamarok> kaddi: that is really weird
<Mamarok> how about disabling some of those effects? And check the font settings you have in Okular and in the Systemsettings
<kaddi> Mamarok: I deselected all, when I reselect one and hit apply, now i get a little popup saying "Die folgende Effekte lassen sich nicht aktivieren:" followed by the one effect I'm trying to enable. Tried a couple and I get the message for everyone of them
<Mamarok> kaddi: something is interfering there, I just have no idea what, sorry
<Mamarok> kaddi: you should try asking in #kde for the kwin effects, telling them we ran out of ideas
<Mamarok> and #okular for the fonts
<kaddi> will do
<kaddi> :)
<Mamarok> sorry I can't help on that one
<kaddi> one more thing (I know I'm a pain, sry)
<Mamarok> go on
<kaddi> since I did not run the full uninstall of the pulseaudio comments, i tried to run it again tonight and the command breaks with: Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:   libxine1: Hängt ab: libxine1-x (= 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu4) soll aber nicht installiert werden. I checked both packages and both are installed. Do you know what may be the problem? (Both have version 1.1.16.3 as well)
<kaddi> Mamarok the irony is that, even though I'm still using pulse for sound, amarok has been enchaining songs just fine this morning -.- and it's still doing so now...
<Mamarok> kaddi: well, then you are lucky, it breaks for most of the people
<Mamarok> you probably have redundant sources, only guess I can make
<kaddi> oh well, i wouldn't consider myself lucky right now :p
<kaddi> k, thx, I'll head over to #kde now :)
<kaddi> thanks for your time
<Mamarok> kaddi: the version 1.1.16.3 is not the onyl version, see what stands behind ubuntu, the number there makes the difference
<Mamarok> only*
<Mamarok> kaddi: probably you have some PPAs that have different versions of those packages, you should stick to the main PPAs only
<kaddi> Mamarok: i'm just a lazy typer. It's -0ubuntu4 for both installed versions as well
<kaddi> http://pastebin.com/PDUGXaDs
<Mamarok> kaddi: well, you have broken packages, I don't know why. Those are all fine here, you should check your sources.list and remove redundant PPAs
<guitar431> Hello I am reading my logs currently and I found this: kernel: [175262.262758] Xorg:1027 freeing invalid memtype e02f2000-e0302000. I have like 100 of messages like this in the log file. Could somebody provide me with an explanation what this is supposed to mean?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<supermagnum> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3110228.0
<supermagnum> can koala handle touchscreens ?
<shadeslayer> supermagnum: i think so
<shadeslayer> !touch
<shadeslayer> supermagnum: there are touch screen apps
<supermagnum> i have read that toughbook's toucscrrens can be problematic
<supermagnum> shadeslayer:  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3110228.0
<shadeslayer> supermagnum: no idea on that :(
<pushax> Hi all.  Expert question. I have accidentally made my trash can owned by root.  where is the file or device so I can change it back to my own account?
<pushax> Where is 'trash:/'
<supermagnum> shadeslayer: it is possible to get it to work, but it seems that it is a little troublesome  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/panasonic-toughbook-cf-29-touch-screen-485053/
<pushax> fixed problem...
<kubuntu> hi, what is the best way to save all settings before a reinstall?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu: i have a seprate /home :P
<kubuntu> shadeslayer: that helps me a lot XD
<kubuntu> shadeslayer: I'm more concerned about stuff like apt-get and sources.list and that kind of stuff
<kubuntu> I know I'll forget something important.. just thoght I'd ask here if there is something collecting this kind of info
<shadeslayer> kubuntu: hmm... well those things are automatically generated in a new install right
<kubuntu> shadeslayer: i have a pin on kaffeine for example, and quite a lot of additional lists for sources (opera, chrome, wine, medibuntu, kubuntu-backports, some stuff for intel, and so on).. they won't get recreated on a new install
<shadeslayer> kubuntu: in that case copy everything in /etc/apt/
<kubuntu_> shadeslayer: lol... Yes, I was giving this as an example. I am aware for apt-get that i need to check in /etc/apt. What I am not aware of is which other programs are saving their config outside of home and where. That's why I was wondering if there was some tool that would help me backup my configs.
<Trojaneyez> What is the best method for pptp and cisco vpn connectivity with knetworkmanager?
<james147> k
<killer_net> does anyone know how to burn a .cdr file to .iso under ubuntu
<kubuntu_> where is the config for an ssh-server stored? /etc/ssh?
<punkkeks> hi there
<punkkeks> could anybody help me? I've got a problem with xawtv and sound... yeah i asked google and so on, but hmmm
<kcantin> hello all
<kcantin> I am new to ubuntu.  How is everyone?
<punkkeks> hmmm they are very quite
<punkkeks> may i can help you
<kcantin> Hello
<kcantin> Yes
<kcantin> Please if you do not mind
<punkkeks> its alright... ;)
<kcantin> thanks
<kcantin> I have 2 questions actually
<punkkeks> yeah?
<killer_net> hi all
<kcantin> First, can I upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to Zorin OS?
<punkkeks> why do you want to do that? :D
<punkkeks> and yeah? put in the disc and install ^
<punkkeks> ^^
<kcantin> Well, I was told by a friend to try it out
<kcantin> problem is...I do not have a dvdrom, only a cdrom
<Nag-newb> *cough... if your not using ubuntu then you should use gentoo :)
<kcantin> so, I had to opt for the net install of ubuntu 9.10
<Nag-newb> and in that case.. use sabayon.
<kcantin> using Unetbootin util
<punkkeks> use suse, use redheat.. whatever ^^ it's up to you
<kubuntu_> where is the config for an ssh-server stored on kde?
<kubuntu_> *on kubuntu
<punkkeks> why?
<punkkeks> so.. you really dont need to edit it
<punkkeks> you can do everything in the ssh console
<kcantin> I mean, is there a way from here that I could use my external usb dvdrom to install zorin?
<kubuntu_> cause I set one up a while ago and I would like to recover the config, because I'm about to reinstall..
<kcantin> My bios does not allow me to boot from any usb devices
<punkkeks> hmmm... ask google.. i thing its anywhere in /usr/
<punkkeks> and a subdir
<punkkeks> i dunno
<kcantin> secondly, I was wondering if I might be able to get some help trying to get my wireless connection working?
<punkkeks> okay.. that not soo hard
<punkkeks> wheres the prob?
<kcantin> I have read all sorts of documentation but, nothing seems to work
<kubuntu_> kcantin: what isn't working?
<kcantin> well, it is not recognizing wlan0 for one thing
<kcantin> and I have downloaded the ndiswrapper
<punkkeks> do you tried to reenter your config?
<kcantin> not sure if I need it though
<kcantin> I think I would need help from the top again
<kubuntu_> kcantin: what kind of wifi device do you have`? flash? built in?
<kcantin> pci wireless network interface
<kcantin> marvel is the manufacturer
<kubuntu_> do a "lspci" in konsole, is it listed?
<kcantin> 1:08.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<kcantin> I thought I found the .inf driver on linuxant.com but, no luck there
<kapcom01_> hello
<kapcom01_> i just istalled kubuntu netbook to test it
<kcantin> can anyone help me get my wireless connection working?
<kapcom01_> what is your wifi card?
<kcantin> 1:08.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<kcantin> wlan0 is non-existant
<kcantin> I might need ndiswrapper
<kcantin> which I think I have installed correctly but, not sure
<kubuntu_> kcantin: do you ahve 32bit or 64bit operating system?
<kcantin> 32 bit
<Nag-newb> what is the best way to VPN into my ubuntu system here from outside the network.  like over the internet
<Nag-newb> w/ windows i have a million ways to do it..   and i know linux does as well.. just not familiar
<kubuntu_> kcantin: maybe try the following instructions: (commands 1-3) http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/
<kcantin> ty, I will give that a try
<kcantin> will you be avail if I have any more questions?
<kubuntu_> not sure. But you can ask here, others should know the answers too
<kcantin> ok, thanks
<kcantin> I just have to find a driver site that might have the one that I need
<kcantin> Ohhh, I see
<kcantin> even though it is netgear it looks like the download site that is listed supports the marvel chipset
<rock> euh !! c'"est où pour les français?
<floown> hello
<floown> I have an update bloqued : "kubuntu-firefox-installer-10.04ubuntu3~karmic1~ppa1", sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does not work
<rock> bon personne ne parle le french?
<genii> !fr | rock
<kubuntu_> !fr
<ubottu> rock: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<rock> merci tu m'as sauvé
<kubuntu_> de rien ;)
<rock> merci à tous tchaod
<BeteNoire> how do you set up krfb to start automatically and automatically accept remote connections?
<Oxymoron> One quick question, does somebody know if grub 2 will be released someday? :D
<genii> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 264 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<Oxymoron> genii: Yeah, but not stable ... still 1.97 beta 4 since I dont know last years? :P
<genii> Oxymoron: The version  at https://launchpad.net/~fzielcke/+archive/grub-ppa is 1.98 something ... but yeah I understand. The main GNU Grub page has no timetable for a 2.0 release
<kapcom01_> has anyone used kubuntu netbook remix?
<Oxymoron> genii: I am not in a hurry, but I wonder what happens with grub really because it seems nobody cares about it anymore :P
<Admin__> lucid
<genii> Admin__: #ubuntu+1
<Oxymoron> Admin__: What about lucid?
<Admin__> Oxymoron, sorry... just wanted to know the right channel :)
<Oxymoron> Admin__: Ah okay :)
<Admin__> thx genii and Oxymoron
<Oxymoron> Dont thank me, thank genii ;)
<kcantin> Is Zorin OS it's own independant variant of ubuntu?
<Admin__> Oxymoron, i did :)
<kcantin> sorry...independent
<kcantin> lol
<Oxymoron> Admin__: Yes, but you also thanked me even if I didnt though anything, I dont deserve any glory :D
<Admin__> Oxymoron, didnt u cared to ask me about lucid? thats wht i thanked for
<Oxymoron> Admin__: Hahaha, well yeah? :D Thats just because I am interested about Lucid myself :D
<Admin__> Oxymoron, i have thanked u.... nw take it.. :D
<olskolirc> how do I echo into my script which bash version im using?  echo | bash --version gives me this error bash: echo: write error: Broken pipe
<Oxymoron> Admin__: Alright then, tanks :P
<olskolirc> oops wrong channel
<RBert> Bonjour
<kubuntu_> i backed up my home-directory, /etc/apt, /etc/ssh. and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. I don't have any servers running besides ssh and only my user account. Is there something else I need to back up or should that cover it?
<olskolirc> can someone tell me how I can reinstall kate?  It won't let me
<RBert> juste en passant, je voulais relercié toute les personnes qui m'ont aidés hier soir
<RBert> à installer le dual head, car sa marche bien maintenant
<kubuntu_> Bonjour RBert, ceci est le canal anglais, donc si tu as recu de l'aide en francais c'est probablement les gens de #kubuntu-fr qu'ils faut remercier ;)
<RBert> hihihi, mince tu as raison, désolé !
<phoenixz> I want to install kivio, but apt-cache search kivio doesnt show anything.. What package (or other repo?) do I need to install
<phoenixz> ?
<eagles0513875> !info kivio | phoenixz
<ubottu> phoenixz: kivio (source: koffice): a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 514 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<eagles0513875> phoenixz: you would need to install koffic but im not sure if you can install just the program
<bbeck> I have contacts in kopete with multiple protocols, is there anyway to make a certain protocol the default when I double click on a contact in the list?
<RBert> bye all
<bbeck> Just in case someone else has the same question, you can rearrange your accounts in the configuration.
<khaije|amalt> is there a way to kill and restart flash without restarting ff, flash is always screwing  up!
<kubuntu_> hi, i'm doing a reinstall and i have 20Gb of harddisk space, between 2 ntfs partitions, that is marked as "unusable". I can't format it or touch it or anything. Any idea how i can unlock that space?
<SysWatcher> khaije...i assume by ff, you mean firefox
<rakhmad_> khaije: i choose to disable flash in my ff :-)
<SysWatcher> youtubers dont have much choice
<SysWatcher> i use chrome....flash friendly
<olskolirc> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<olskolirc> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<phoenix_> anyone there
<phoenix_> i am trying to compile a installer can anyone help me
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: sure
<phoenix_> thank you
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: whats the package?
<phoenix_> gyachi
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ ?
<phoenix_> see this one
<phoenix_> http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/trove_list.php?stquery=&sort=group_ranking&sortdir=asc&offset=0&form_cat=22
<olskolirc> can someone tell me how I can reinstall kate?  It won't let me
<phoenix_> this is the install instructions
<phoenix_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/383092/
<olskolirc> can someone tell me how I can reinstall kate?  It won't let me I get a libplasma2 dependency error and won't install kate
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: ok you do know that you can use yahoo services via kopete right?
<shadeslayer> olskolirc: one sec
<olskolirc> ok shadeslayer
<phoenix_> i know, i have a problem in kopete .it lists all the uses that i have ignored as friends.what to do
<shadeslayer> olskolirc: ok what kde version?
<olskolirc> shadeslayer, Version 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2)
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: is there a README?
<shadeslayer> in the tarball
<shadeslayer> olskolirc: uh.. what kubuntu version?
<phoenix_> ya. you need it?3
<olskolirc> how do I see that shadeslayer
<olskolirc> I'm on Intrepid
<shadeslayer> olskolirc: open any app and check the Help > About KDE
<shadeslayer> olskolirc: oh ok
<olskolirc> Version 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2) that is my kde version
<shadeslayer> ok
<phoenix_> here is the snapshot of the kopete showing the list of ignored users instead of buddies
<phoenix_> http://imagebin.org/86339
<shadeslayer> olskolirc: can you try : apt-cache search libplasma
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: um.. arent those people who are actually offline
<olskolirc> shadeslayer, I have libplasma2 and libplasma3 and 3 is installed
<phoenix_> ya.but, i have added only one person in my list
<olskolirc> shadeslayer, I had libplasma2 on here but its uninstalled when I uninstalled kate
<phoenix_> gyachi and pidgin shows perfectly
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: ok so you _can_ install gyachi
<phoenix_> i like kopete very much, if you can solve these problem i will be very happy.
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: um.. so those are blocked people right
<anvo> hi there ... anybody can help with audio kubuntu koala (creative xfi fatality champion + on board)
<phoenix_> ya
<A-N-V-O> hi there ... anybody can help with audio kubuntu koala (creative xfi fatality champion + on board)
<SysWatcher> does it even show up in the hardware profiles?
<SysWatcher> or is it just not outputing sound?
<A-N-V-O> no sound no capture on mic
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: ok yahoo looks pretty buggy
<shadeslayer> with kopete that is
<phoenix_> ok
<phoenix_> does kopete support voice chat
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: dunno
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: please ask in #kde and #kopete
<phoenix_> ok can you help me to compile gyachi
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: sure
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: you have build-essential installed right?
<phoenix_> dont know about that.
<phoenix_> i am new to linux
<shadeslayer> well you shouldnt be compiling stuff then
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: you can use pidgin
<phoenix_> how to get build essentials
<phoenix_> software manager or apt-get
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: well are you sure you want to do thi
<phoenix_> why
<phoenix_> i am sure . it will make it till the end
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: compiling stuff isnt..um.. advised for new people
<shadeslayer> !compile | phoenix_
<ubottu> phoenix_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shadeslayer> brb
<phoenix_>  i will try that and come back to you
<phoenix_> thanks a lot
<A-N-V-O> HDA intel +creative x-fi any body can help to make em work?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: ok
<shadeslayer> now just unzip the source
<kcantin> well it has taken about 2 hrs but, my wireless network driver is finally done downloading
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: then open a terminal with shift+f4 in dolphin
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: and then follow the readme
<phoenix_> i checked now. the build essentials was already installed
<phoenix_> i installed automake when i tried to compile it first
<acidtoi> hi folks, i'm having this issue I experiment in Kubuntu, never happened before on Ububuntu (both Karmic): every single file I copy from my Kubuntu station to the pendrive to then lift at a windows xp machine is corrupted, any idea what's happening?
<phoenix_> now i saw the procedure that you gave me and installed the check install
<acidtoi> of course this don't happen from linux to linux but yes from linux to windows
<acidtoi> from "kde" to windows seems
<acidtoi> :S
<phoenix_> i have run that the autogen.sh staed in the install
<phoenix_> the configure file is empty
<phoenix_> waht to do next
<phoenix_> shadeslayer: ?
<A-N-V-O> HDA intel +creative x-fi any body can help to make em work?
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: what you need?
<acidtoi> what you mean for make them work
<A-N-V-O> i need them work bove same time and all software and i can hear mic...no capture
<acidtoi> they don't play sound, they are not shown in system audio devices?
<A-N-V-O> well creative is totaly silence
<A-N-V-O> bud intel play only sys sounds  and movies ba na workin with SL or Mozilla
<acidtoi> well, you know, if i'm not wrong you can use either one or the other
<A-N-V-O> only?
<acidtoi> you should of course choose sound blaster
<A-N-V-O> mhm
<acidtoi> yeah, one or another, not both at the same time
<A-N-V-O> so close second by bios right?
<acidtoi> sorry what  you mean "so close second by bios right?"
<A-N-V-O> ))  in BIOS at startup pc i can uncheck HDA intel and it wl delete HDA from system
<acidtoi> oh well, that's not really necessary but i think it would be good
<A-N-V-O> on board sound disable
<acidtoi> no matter about that,
<A-N-V-O> oook  and wha about creative?
<Oxymoron> Why does not apt-get update work, is the ubuntu servers down?
<acidtoi> you can choose SB to be your preferred sound device
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: do this:
<A-N-V-O> mhm but its silence
<A-N-V-O> and how can i choose it?
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: right click the sound icon in the tray an select "choose master channel"
<acidtoi> when there choose your audio card
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, the main server is extremely slow, suggest you find a closer mirror
<A-N-V-O> its  XFI
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Alright, thanks :)
<A-N-V-O> yeah thats why its silence
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O:
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: now, left click on the icon and open the mixer
<A-N-V-O> mhm
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: go to preferences and select "channels configuration" or something like that, i have a spanish Kub. You should get a list of all the audio channels supported by your cards
<acidtoi> card*
<A-N-V-O> i did
<A-N-V-O> all ther
<phoenix_> can anyone compile a software for me to .deb
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: when there, choose audigy analog/digital output jack
<acidtoi> and add to the list of the channels that will be shown in main mixer window
<acidtoi> note that the output jack will be muted by default, this is a nosense from Canonical that they keep repeating
<A-N-V-O> mhm
<acidtoi> well, ok, uncheck it and throttle MASTER FRONT SURROUND CENTER LFE and both PCM to maximun
<Oxymoron> How do I change theme on openoffice? :)
<acidtoi> now, enjoy your music =)
<acidtoi> by the way FLASH support in KDE Kub x64 is ultra-f*ckng buggy so don't expect to hear any sound from online videos, fuck
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: i just noticed that they have a ppa for ubuntu
<A-N-V-O> )))   mmm   wha about online music?
<phoenix_> i sec
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: no prob at all as they're music files and not video files
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: you dont need to compile :)
<acidtoi> something between kde and flash, look at kde forums
<phoenix_> i will see that. i have to check the version
<acidtoi> BTW man, please pass the word, there are lot of people out there struggling to make theyre sound card work without any clue
<A-N-V-O> well   silence
<A-N-V-O> streamin music not comin
<A-N-V-O> voice is na comi too
<acidtoi> oh, by the way
<A-N-V-O> movies and music from hdd is ok
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: forget one little thing
<phoenix_> shadeslayer: old version is present there(1.2.3) what i am trying to compile is 1.2.5
<phoenix_> i have already installed 1.2.2
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: please, go to System Preferences in your Kickoff menu and then open Multimedia
<A-N-V-O> wha menu..one sec
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: ok well first un install that
<phoenix_> ok
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: you should see there the list of audio devices used for every task in KDE
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: so you have to move all creative's entries to the top, at least the "Playback PCM" or something like that
<A-N-V-O> aaahhha
<A-N-V-O> ic
<acidtoi> you can test if it's working with the button down-right of the main dialog
<phoenix_> shadeslayer: i have uninstalled gyachi
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: xD cool ;)
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: one more thing: once you set up your preferred device you should choose the left-down button "apply this list to every..." or something like that, remember i'm on spanish kub
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: ok now untar the tarball
<phoenix_> done
<A-N-V-O> nopew u know
<A-N-V-O> i guess something wrong with drivers on creative
<acidtoi> that should copy your actuall device configuration to every category. As a last thing, go to Capture section and move the MIC device entry to the top
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: one sec
<phoenix_> shadeslayer: ok
<A-N-V-O> maybe i need some diferent drivers not from system?
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: i have an audigy and it works great, however as I told you flash is muted.
<A-N-V-O> i did ... test silence
<A-N-V-O> all chanels
<A-N-V-O> na flash tho
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: NO NO, creative's drivers are already built in in the kernel
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: youre in the untarred folder?
<phoenix_> ya
<A-N-V-O> mmm  i have creative xfi fatality champion...so  i thought i need specific drivers for it
<A-N-V-O> u know wr can i get em?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: ok press shift+F4
<acidtoi> are connections okay? sorry 4 the dumb question but i found myself screaming to heaven why i have no sound and it turned i plug the speakers in the wrong plug :P
<shadeslayer> (assuming youre using dolphin)
<A-N-V-O> nonono conection is ok
<A-N-V-O> well im spikin u tho))
<phoenix_> i am inbash
<acidtoi> at the creative's website, but i don't really think that's the problem
<acidtoi> you know what? the problem is KDE
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: ok now do : chmod a+x configure
<A-N-V-O> it is  they not setupin
<acidtoi> it's a beautiful piece of crap
<acidtoi> period
<acidtoi> i love it
<A-N-V-O> make istall na workin
<acidtoi> but you say how KDE pay, in ubuntu you should not have any prob at allç
<acidtoi> hey, wait
<acidtoi> did you install the drivers suggested by amarok, k3b or konqueror?
<phoenix_> done
<A-N-V-O> and i dont have alsa mixer
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: done? now : ./configure
<A-N-V-O> nooo
<A-N-V-O> no sugestions
<acidtoi> well baby, look after them
<A-N-V-O> they were in system
<acidtoi> how strange
<A-N-V-O> and  i did download from creative .com  but  seems they damage coz not setupin
<phoenix_> shadeslayer: configure: error: cannot find install-sh, install.sh, or shtool in "." "./.." "./../.."
<acidtoi> the thing is the first time you launch konqueror or try to play something through amarok they will offer you install necessary drivers to play multimedia
<A-N-V-O> aha
<A-N-V-O> kk
<acidtoi> reboot and try again to play something
<phoenix_> i sex
<phoenix_> one sec
<acidtoi> i tell you: kde is buggy and kubuntu is very buggy
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: install shtool via apt-get
<acidtoi> i still love both
<acidtoi> LOVE BOTH
<acidtoi> but I can't sharap and tell the truth xDD
<A-N-V-O> no
<A-N-V-O> no sugestions
<acidtoi> or at least should not :D:D
<A-N-V-O> yeah its buggy
<A-N-V-O> ubuntu is better
<acidtoi> A-N-V-O: sudo apt-get alsamixer
<A-N-V-O> oh yes
<A-N-V-O> ty
<acidtoi> no prob
<kubuntu_> i need to transfer data from kubuntu to vista best on an adhoc network. got a lan cable. How do I set that up in kubuntu?
<phoenix_> instlling..
<A-N-V-O> wow
<phoenix_> installed shtool
<A-N-V-O> wrong operation Oo
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: ./configure again
<phoenix_> ok
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: any errors?
<phoenix_> shadeslayer: Please read INSTALL.txt
<phoenix_> its the same text that is inside the configure script
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: can you pastebin both the configure script and the INSTALL.txt
<phoenix_> inside the configure script nothing else is there
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: what?
<phoenix_> ok.wait
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: if that is the case,idk if you can install it
<phoenix_> install.txt-->http://paste.ubuntu.com/383092/
<phoenix_> this is what present in the configure script." #! /bin/sh
<phoenix_> echo "Please read INSTALL.txt"
<phoenix_> "
<kubuntu> hi i need help setting up an ad hoc network between vista and kubuntu to transfer data. I asked previously, but got disconnected
<phoenix_> i used autoconf, but gave some errors
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: lol..
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: idk how to install this the
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: i would advise the use of pidgin
<phoenix_> i have tried pidgin , it lacks voice chat
<phoenix_> are you a developer
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: empathy?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: starting out as a packager
<phoenix_> no,where to download mpathy
<olskolirc> anyone have problems with audio lagging in virtualbox on karamik?
<phoenix_> downloading empathy from software manager
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: its in the repo
<phoenix_> ya
<phoenix_> i like kubuntu very much
<phoenix_> i am familier with visual basic applications. i dont kow where to find the kde apps source
<phoenix_> shadeslayer: are you a developer
<andybiker> does kubuntu have a specific network manager that can be accessed in xfce?
<andybiker> For some reason. my network would only work in KDE!
<andybiker> I couldn't fix it in xfce
<phoenix_> shadeslayer: are you there
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: barely
<phoenix_> shadeslayer: i have some problem in empathy
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: um... never used it...
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: only know about it
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: you can ask in #ubuntu
<phoenix_> what is the browser that you are using
<Guest18684> hi, i need to set up ip4 for my eth0 connection
<Guest18684> how do i do that?
<allenbeme> l
<phoenix_> shadeslayer: thank you very much shadeslayer
<allenbeme> anyone know when the next release of Kubuntu Netbook Remix will be?
<shadeslayer> allenbeme: 10.04?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_: np
<allenbeme> Yes, lucid. I like what I see so far.
<allenbeme> Will there not be another testing  release until april? (betas, RCs, etc) I am running UNR 9.10 now on my netbook. Works great, but Plasma is so much more and "experience"
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<genii> Hm
<genii> The !schedule in +1 returns:  A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<allenbeme> I tested the Kubuntu Netbook release on a 4g thumb drive works great, though the warnings about things undone kept me from installing it on my SD.
<allenbeme> OK, I see the first RC is April 22nd. Patience is a virtue I hear.
<allenbeme> Thanks
<olskolirc> exit
<AltrortlA> Hello dears... I got a problem with LAN... (I can't share my LAN connection with Xp to another PC with Kubuntu). KnetworkManager sSays device ETH0 unmanaged. Some tips?
<AltrortlA> Sorry.. for my English...
<avishek> i have set my fstab to mount an external hdd to /home. suppose the hdd is not present, is it possible to specify /home to be set to my internal hdd?
<ivan__> Ааааа.... Ненавижу Everquest II, эту злоебучую игру... ((( Началось все с пидоралистической обновы, за которую буржуевские отпрыски запросили штуку... А за что, за кусок говна в золотяшке... Купил я значит это уебище, а оно, хоть и написано что продление дает на
<ivan__>  месяц - на самом деле НИХУЯ НЕ ДАЕТ... Хотя гоню - нервотрепку дает... Да, чуть не забыл... Эту злоебучую игру я установил на линухе... дрочилс, читал литературу... сделал... а оно... ((( Хуй с ним... На второй день, положил денег на продление... Пытаюсь ввести ключ...
<ivan__>  ХУЯ!!! У этих обдолбанных пидаров сервер авторизации наебнулся... ГАНДОНЫ... Ладно... извиняюсь за спам... высказался(((
<FloodBotK2> ivan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !ru | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kcantin> Hello all
<kcantin> I am hoping that maybe someone call assist me
<kcantin> I am trying to install my Marvel 88W8355 wireless network driver
<kcantin> been at it for for like 6 hours and no luck yet
<kcantin> furthest I got was it being recognized in network settings but then it disappeared and I have not seen it since
<datacrusher> hello everyone, i got a debian file server with samba, and iv just intalled a kubuntu machine to be a kiosk for web browing. Im replacing the vista stations with kubuntu, but i need to use a folder here on my file server as an image folder for the images screensaver, since i use some images for advertising purposes on the kiosks. I managed to put the folter on the locals on dolphin, but the screensaver dont find the folder. how do i fix this?
<datacrusher> do i need to manually mount the smb folder on a mnt place?
<datacrusher> can i make a link to the folder on locals?
<nnamen> hi
<datacrusher> hello everyone, i got a debian file server with samba, and iv just intalled a kubuntu machine to be a kiosk for web browing. Im replacing the vista stations with kubuntu, but i need to use a folder here on my file server as an image folder for the images screensaver, since i use some images for advertising purposes on the kiosks. I managed to put the folter on the locals on dolphin, but the screensaver dont find the folder. how do i fix this?
<datacrusher> do i need to manually mount the smb folder on a mnt place?
<datacrusher> can i make a link to the folder on locals?
<genii> datacrusher: What says result of:  grep imageDirectory ~/.xscreensaver
<datacrusher> just a sec
<datacrusher> genii, i got no such folder on my home dir
<datacrusher> but on configuration i have an imagescreensaver, that allows me to use an specific folder
<datacrusher> for tests iv copyed the content from the remote one
<datacrusher> but that way i lost the dinamics... have to copy and atualize everytine
<ghostcube> you would need to mount the samba folder from the debian server to the ubuntu box
<ghostcube> k
<datacrusher> how do i do that permanently
<genii> datacrusher: the "~" means same as: /home/yourusername       the ".xscreensaver" is a file and not a subdirectory there
<ghostcube> you can use a gui tool like smb4k or smbclient to bind them on startup
<genii> or fstab entry
<ghostcube> or this
<datacrusher> genii, iv went to terminal and ls -lha to see all the files / folders
<datacrusher> i got neither file or folder with this name
<datacrusher> can i create one and put the samba share path?
<datacrusher> smb4k ... ill search for it
<genii> datacrusher: A better solution is to mount the smb directory auto from someplace (either an rc.local script or in fstab )
<datacrusher> like in /mnt/remotefolder
<datacrusher> need I to worry about the dinamics? like if i remove an image on the server the share atualizes it automatically?
<datacrusher> if this box does fine ill replicate it to other 10 pcs
<kcantin> Hello
<kcantin> Can someone help me with my wireless connection?
<kcantin> I think I just about got it
<ghostcube> datacrusher: if you mount it it will take care of all you do inside the original folder
<datacrusher> will i need smb4k or i can use the rc.local with a smbmount command
<ghostcube> hmmm should be the same smb4k is another tool it doesnt do anything else than the commandline tools i think
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> just like you prefere it
<ghostcube> white on black or a bit more colour
<ghostcube> :)
<jean-pierre_cz> good evening
<jean-pierre_cz> I have a problem with KDE 4.4, Nepomuk doesn't work even if it did so in the RCs. I think I caused the problem by cancelling the virtuoso password configuration while updating to 4.4 final
<jean-pierre_cz> any solutions?
<wer-ist-roger> hej everyone. I can't install package "build-essential" there are missing packages (according to apt-get)
<wer-ist-roger> is there a problem with the package?
<wer-ist-roger> nerver mind
<gkffjcs> Hey all what packages do I need to develop a kde application?
<arturo> spanish??'
<ToxinPowe> arturo: #kubuntu-es
<arturo> kubuntu is sexye
<arturo> xd
<arturo> xd
<arturo> xd
<arturo> d
<FloodBotK2> arturo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jessi441> i some help please. my hubby deleted the network connection in our linux mint 6 so now i can not get my laptop to connect to the internet. can someone tell me how to fix this issue please?
<genii> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<genii> gkffjcs: Generally the same stuff on the backend as for regular ubuntu, like build-essential and kernel headers, etc. For frontend something like KDevelop or so
<genii> gkffjcs: The -dev packages for whichever part you are working with as well
<gkffjcs> This issue is when I try to compile the example kde program it says it cannot find any header files
<gkffjcs> it says no such file KApplication.h
<gkffjcs> for example
<genii> !info kde-devel
<ubottu> kde-devel (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:50ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Mamarok> and build-essential would be a good idea, too
<Mamarok> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<gkffjcs> Thanks guys, I have build-essential already installed.
<Mamarok> gkffjcs: and as annma already pointed out, the kde-devel package
<Mamarok> and genii told you you should install the -dev packages of the applications you are going to use, kdelibs being the most important one
<n8w1ng> hey
<Mamarok> gkffjcs: and maybe have a look at the kde basics in http://techbase.kde.org/Welcome_to_KDE_TechBase
<divithuragama> hello
<n8w1ng> has any of u gotten to run keepass 2 on kubuntu by usin mono?
<divithuragama> list
<Mamarok> divithuragama: please see the channel topic, this is not a filesharing channel
<n8w1ng> ive installed mono(mono -V shows everythin as is supposed to) but i keep gettin errors while loadin keepass 2.x
<Mamarok> n8w1ng: you should have a look at the instructions given on the keepass website I think, it is not part of Kubuntu
<n8w1ng> Mamarok: as i said, ive installed mono myself
<Mamarok> n8w1ng: I stay corrected: did you try installing the package keepassx?
<Mamarok> !info keepassx
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1 (karmic), package size 924 kB, installed size 2704 kB
<n8w1ng> Mamarok: yep,ive got it...but it doesnt support 2.x db
<n8w1ng> Mamarok: thats why i need to run a regular win portable keepass 2.x
<Mamarok> then you should look at their instructions on the website, they even have a forum you can search: https://sourceforge.net/projects/keepass/forums
<Mamarok> I never used it, so I can't really help more, sorry
<n8w1ng> Mamarok: its oka,thx anywai;)
<Mamarok> n8w1ng: you are welcome :)
<n8w1ng> just got it to work:)..niceee
<NoNick> hi
<asdhgh> Is it just me or is microblogging really stupid?
<shlomi> hi, maybe you guys can help me... since today i can't load files to the playlist, in amarok
<shlomi> any idea how that could happen?
<EagleScreen> shlomi: what do you mean with "load" files?
<shlomi> i mean, if i browse to an mp3 file, and double-click it (to play it), it doesn't show up in the playlist and doesn't play
<shlomi> same if i right-click and choose "add to playlist"
<shlomi> nothing happens
<shlomi> until yesterday there were no problems
<EagleScreen> Amarok broken
<EagleScreen> your Amarok version?
<shlomi> 2.2.0
<EagleScreen> from PPA?
<shlomi> sorry, what's PPA? how do i check?
<NetSKaVeN> PPA is 2.2.2.39 I think
<shlomi> even if i delete all relevant files in ~/.kde, the problem persists!
<shlomi> how could that be?
<kaddi> hi, i installed my system from a flash drive, how can i set up sources.list so i can install software from said flash drive?
<EagleScreen> kaddi: do you have a repository in the flash?
<kaddi> EagleScreen: yes, i just finished installing from it, but foolishly replaced sources.list without backing up the default one
<EagleScreen> kaddi: i only can say you now that if you created that flash with usb-creator from a common Live CD, the amount of packages you will can install from it is almost zero.
<EagleScreen> see you later
<kaddi> hmm.. i created the flash drive on windows, so not with usb-creator... anyone else has an idea?
<shlomi> any help about my amarok problem please?
<kaddi> shlomi: if you can't get help here, maybe try #amarok
<kaddi> i need to install wicd from the flash drive i installed kubuntu of to get online. Can I do that? How do I add the flash drive to my sources?
<sithlord48> you don't need to ...
<sithlord48> open dolphin browse to the folder containing your .deb file for wicd
<sithlord48> then press F4 (open a terminal on the bottom of dolphin) and type in there "sudo dpkg -i <wicd.deb its name> and press enter
<kaddi> sithlord48: it says unmet dependencies python-gtk2 which then has unmet dependencies python-cairo, python2.5-cairo and python2.6-cairo, which also have unmet dependencies
<sithlord48> oh.. thats a bit different..
<sithlord48> your gonna need to get those files.. on yoru flash drive as well so you can install wicd.
<kaddi> sithlord48: i would like to use aptitude or apt-get to get all the dependencies, cause otherwise I'll never get it up and working ;)
<sithlord48> do you have internet access on the comptuer >?
<kaddi> sithlord48: is there an easy way to get a list of packages that are needed
<kaddi> no
<kaddi> i have a flash drive and a windows-pc to download stuff...
<sithlord48> kaddi, http://dopplereffect.shacknet.nu/snap.png
<sithlord48> each one is a package you will need to have installed...
<sithlord48> kaddi, is this a fresh install?
<kaddi> sithlord48: yes
<sithlord48> i think your gonna need a lot of packages, since i think you need gtk2 for wicd to work (thats why the python hooks
<kaddi> sithlord48: yes, i know
<kaddi> that's why i wanted to add the flash drive as a repository so i could just download the stuff from there
<kaddi> sithlord48: i have the iso, i could just mount it, if there is a cd emulation intalled
<sithlord48> well you i think thats more work then you need to do , either way you have to get the .deb s for them all...
<sithlord48> kaddi you can do that...
<sithlord48> gonna require a mount command.. let me see if i can get you a quick guide for that..
<kaddi> is there something like a revers lookup that will lookup missing dependencies
<sithlord48> ummm well you can try sudo apt-get install wicd on the machine and copy the list of files it wants....for it
<sithlord48> kidda, 3rd post .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426365
<Guest65035> help
<Guest65035> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest65035> Building dependency tree
<Guest65035> Reading state information... Done
<Guest65035> The following packages have been kept back:
<Guest65035>   kubuntu-firefox-installer
<FloodBotK2> Guest65035: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sithlord48> guest65035: why is that a problem?
<kaddi_> sry. internet is flakey as well
<sithlord48> i see
<ubsafder> hello
<ubsafder> how can i find all the file with gethostbyname
<sithlord48> ubsafder, the file to set the dns ?
<ubsafder> noi am looking for a script that has that line
<SatManUK> is there anyway to install a flavour of ubuntu without cd from within windows 98 to run on icewm with 64mb ram - i don't have bios password to change the boot order
<kaddi_> sithlord48: do you know how the cd entry in sources.list needs to be created? i mounted the iso
<SatManUK> hence why it needs to be icewm
<sithlord48> kiddi_, look in the kpackagekit i think there is an entry in the software sources section
<ubsafder> i tried grep
<KDesk> hi
<turtle^s0up> hey everyone, how can I upgrade kdesudo in karmic?
<turtle^s0up> kubuntu-firefox-installer is broken because kdesudo needs to be in version 3.4.2.3
<sithlord48> turtle^s0up, you don't need to update the firefox-installer....
<turtle^s0up> ok...
<turtle^s0up> sithlord48: i thought it would update Firefox to 3.6
<turtle^s0up> sithlord48: thanks for the info.
<sithlord48> turtle^s0up, if you want that you have to either download the deb from the firefox site (if they provide one) or compile it your self..
<sithlord48> or 3rd option is that you find a repo that has it for 9.10
<sithlord48> turtle^s0up, no problem
<[Relic]> How do I get digital camera to autodetect in 9.10 lie it did in 8.04/8.10, where I just plugged it in and turned it on?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> [Relic], usb or data card
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ?
#kubuntu 2010-02-25
<basy> Hi, in systemsettings -> time... are not timezones (only one UTC) when as normal user is launched, using kdesudo systemsettings i can see all timezones... PC has correct time, but  all applets and aplications that i run as normal user has this UTC time, any ideas how to setup this please, (kubntu 9.10) ...
<[Relic]> always plugged in the USB cable and it autodetected, in 8.04/8.10
<KDesk> with Koffice 2.1 in KDE 4.4 (Karmic) in Kpresenter I don't the the text of the fils. Do you know the cause of a solution?
<bjb1959__> anyone on?
<bjb1959__> guess not
<Guest65035> help !
<Guest65035> kubuntu-firefox-installer:
<Guest65035>   Depends: kdesudo (>=3.4.2.3) but 3.4.2.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Guest65035> why ?
<FloodBotK1> Guest65035: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi> hi i just did a fresh install of kubuntu (64bit, karmic). And I only get sound on flash videos. nothing else. I have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed, as well as the win64codecs and libdvdcss. I don't even get sound when I test the devices in systemsettings, but flash videos work
<kaddi> I'm sure you can appreciate the irony on this, but i would like it fixed :p Any idea what I'm missing?
<jdr_> hello
<jdr_> im trying to install kubuntu
<kaddi> hi
<jdr_> it gets to Starting cupsd and hangs, i switch to another console...and it says authentication error
<SysWatcher> wasssup
<SysWatcher> jk
<SysWatcher> Hello Everyone and thank you for joining us on this years annual stock brokers meeting
<SysWatcher> we'd like to thank everyone for participating in the irs tax evation system
<SysWatcher> and continue to offer support in the free willed sanctions ov the hierarchy
<SysWatcher> That being said....let me introduce this years proxie service manager
<SysWatcher> Annie, Anny Nonomess
<mase_wk> are there any ops in the channel ?
<SysWatcher> just a bot right now
<jdr_> heh
<kaddi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<SysWatcher> i do this cause nobody usually answers
<kaddi> yes, I've had the pleasure and you won't stop for three hours even if asked politely, unless a mod "requests" you leave
 * Pici waves
<kaddi> thank you :)
<mase_wk> thanks
<SysWatcher> how rude, i normally do that for 2 minutes...just to make sure people are actually alive at there computer screens...before i start asking impertenent ?'s about how my kde system never does what it needss to
<SysWatcher> anyway
<SysWatcher> 1 ?
<SysWatcher> how do i get a list of mounted device (i.e. share drives) in kde
<SysWatcher> ?
<kaddi> mount
<SysWatcher> no way to get a visual representation like in Gnome?
<kaddi> no clue, never tried. you've got the device notifier perhaps?
<94SAAJI9S> dolphin, the panel on the left should show you mounted devices
<SysWatcher> i did try that...never seemed to show network drives...only usb/cdrom/hd's that sort of thing
<kaddi> hi i just did a fresh install of kubuntu (64bit, karmic). And I only get sound on flash videos. nothing else. I have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed, as well as the win64codecs and libdvdcss. I don't even get sound when I test the devices in systemsettings, but flash videos work. How do i get sound for the rest of my system?
<94SAAJI9S> I've never tried network drives
<94SAAJI9S> you mean you have a smbfs mounted somewhere and dolphin doesn't show it?
<94SAAJI9S> why did my nick changed to this? :(
<SysWatcher> well i can see it...i can access it just fine...but with Gnome, it showed an icon on my desktop, in KDE i dont get any visual rep...and i cant tell if has been dismounted
<SysWatcher> was rejected by server
<SysWatcher> brb
<SysWatcher> ok im back
<SysWatcher> better
<nbensa> SysWatcher: you can "add a folder" to that panel
<SysWatcher> nbensa: any ideas how to turn this feature on in kde
<SysWatcher> ?
<SysWatcher> what panel?
<nbensa> right click, add folder
<SysWatcher> what good would this do me?
<nbensa> dolphin, the panel on the left
<nbensa> It's a shortcut. But I guess it doesn't shows you if it is mounted or not
<SysWatcher> nope....
<SysWatcher> i already have shortcuts om my desktop as quick connects
<SysWatcher> i need a quick disconnect
<letalis> has anyone else had problems with kopete not sending messages to people even though it shows on your end that it did?
<nbensa> like a gui for umount?
<SysWatcher> sort of....more like active icons
<nbensa> yes. i understand, unfortunately, I think it's a missing feature
<SysWatcher> much nicer in Gnome...i use the shortcut...it pops up as an icon...i right click on the new icon and tell it to unmount
<nbensa> yup. like in macosx :)
<SysWatcher> exactly
<SysWatcher> Gnome is the same
<SysWatcher> Kde is lacking in this department me thinks
<nbensa> unfortunately, yes
<SysWatcher> ok...thx for the conformation anyway...at least ill stop lookin in vain
<nbensa> it does umount for cd and usb
<SysWatcher> yep...just not shares drives
<yovan> hey everybody
<yovan> i'm new to kubuntu and wanted to know how to install eclipse
<mase_wk> hi yovan you can install eclipse using kpackage kit
<panicgrip> Noob question here:  Windows is to Program Files as Kubuntu is to ____________
<panicgrip> if that's not really clear, my question is:  "what is the path to the folder where programs are installed to under a unix/linux based operating system such as Kubuntu Linux?"
<nbensa> homework?
<KDesk> panicgrip: it is not a single folder
<KDesk> panicgrip: every thing is in /  (root), like /home  /boot  /media.  In /etc are the configurations, in /bin and /usr/bin are some binaries, etc.
<analia> please any
<analia> program for dvd rip
<panicgrip> Have you searched in KPackageKit?
<panicgrip> k9copy looks like it might work
<analia> no
<analia> I dont know to much how to used ubuntu
<panicgrip> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<analia> ubuntu
<panicgrip> do you know what your Package Manager is?
<panicgrip> Open Synaptic Package Manager
<analia> synptic package maneger
<analia> ok
<analia> is open
<panicgrip> search for "dvd rip"
<panicgrip> chances are a bunch of free programs will come up
<panicgrip> search in Description
<analia> ok
<analia> some have the green
<panicgrip> Fine one that sounds like it will work
<analia> what do you thing work for incrip dvd
<analia> i'm sorry my writing is no to good
<KDesk> analia: if you use ubuntu you may find more help un the #ubuntu channel
<analia> ok
<panicgrip> good luck analia
<analia> but sometime I read but I dont no how to do
<panicgrip> yeah
<analia> I apreciate you help
<panicgrip> if i had ubuntu, id have treid one for ya bud.
<analia> panicgrip thank you
<jessi441> i need help my network anager was unstalled and i need to reinstall it. i am running mint 6 with ubuntu 8.10
<panicgrip> jessi441, I can't actually help, but you're runnign Mint Linux and Ubuntu at the same time?
<jessi441> i'm not sure i only know what my hubby said it is. it know it is mint 6 in the laptop and the network manager got deleted.
<panicgrip> ask in ##linux
<panicgrip> this chan is for an operating system called #kubuntu
<jessi441> yea helps if they answer. it took me 4 hours to get you to answer here
<panicgrip> you must really love your hubby
<Pici> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jessi441> well it that or kill him since he was the one who deleted it in the first place
<panicgrip> ha
<panicgrip> You didn't just marry a nerd, you married a bad nerd.
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone know where kaffeine buffers web videos to?
<Paddy_NI> I use kaffeine as an external player for embedded web videos and now have no way of saving them
<Paddy_NI> genii: Would you know?
<kain_> vi
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<Ertain> When I updated the other day I found that I couldn't login.
<Ertain> This was because a number of packages were uninstalled.
<Ertain> So, after installing a number of packages, I was able to get to my desktop.
<harolddong> I love that story
<harolddong> tell it agan
<Ertain> Now the problem seems to be that I cannot even type
<Ertain> If I switch it to the terminal and type
<Ertain> But when I go into KDE I can't type out anything.  My mouse works, though.
<Ertain> I'm trying to update it, so as to fix my system, but I can't connect to the internet (I'm using wireless).
<panicgrip> would curl be installed by default on linux?
<Ertain> So I'm trying to start up the wireless connection from the CLI, but I don't exactly know how.
<panicgrip> *on kubuntu
<mase_wk> panicgrip: probably not
<mase_wk> panicgrip: however if you are creating software which requires curl you can depend on it in your .deb pkg
<mase_wk> and it will install it automagically for you
<panicgrip> That's pretty nifty.
<panicgrip> Im just trying to run a bash(?) script a friend crafted for me
<mase_wk> panicgrip: you can install using the usual methods, kpackagekit , apt etc..
<panicgrip> think i got it, thanks :)
<panicgrip> Wish the package manager was a bit more user friendly tho.  Almost would be nice if there were a symbol to differenciate Full GUI Applications from dependancies and comand line components or whatnot
<mase_wk> panicgrip: interesting , what would that help you with ?
<bjb1959_> kde 4.4 starts with effects disabled and I have no coverflow or flip effects could it be my ATI card I just bought?
<harrison> Hi, I'm having some problems installing kubuntu on an old laptop. I can boot the alternate cd and the installer gets just past the partitioning section before it fails to read the cd in the drive. Is there any way I can choose to install from the internet rather than from a cd?
<harrison> Or alternatively read from an iso on a usb drive
<harrison> I've tried selelcting the 'load components from cd' but it won't load
<mase_wk> harrison: there is a net install ISO
<mase_wk> i think
<mase_wk> i know there is a debian net install
<mase_wk> so i presume ubuntu would have one too
<harrison> I think I've figured it out, I can drop to a shell and then replace the cd directory with one from a usb
<harrison> I just don't know how to mount the usb so that I can read from it
<panicgrip> Anyone in here get Digsby to work?
<sledge__> fdsa\
<harrison> Does anyone know what needs to be changed for the installer to install from a usb rather than the cdrom. I can succesfully get about half way through the installation, and into a shell, but the cdrom drive is failing and stopping the installation. I have a usb with the iso on it, how can I make the installer point to the usb instead of the cd ?
<harrison> I tried mounting the usb to /cdrom/ but the installer didn't think there was any cd mounted
<harrison> Is there a config file for the installer ?
<YantraManav> msg nickserv /register
<panicgrip> try "/nickserv register"
<YantraManav> Thanks a lot @panicgrip. it worked...
<panicgrip> my pleasure.
<YantraManav> I m a newbie and wanna participate to KDE devel.. Can u pls show me way?
<panicgrip> ask in "/join #kde"
<YantraManav> So this is general user list?
<harrison> figured out the problem, I wasn't selecting the options with spacebar in the load components from cd ! Thanks anyway everyone
<SysWatcher> good evening
<Kubuntiac> Anyone have an idea when xf86-input-wacom will make it to the Kubuntu repos? It's been in Ubuntu for a few weeks now.
<supermagnum> hello, is the hardware on a panasonic toughbook cf-29 supported in kubuntu 9.10
<supermagnum> ?
<Kubuntiac> I'd search the ubuntuforums and see what you find.
<Kubuntiac> Intel graphics cards are usually pretty well supported
<Kubuntiac> The main things I'd be checking would be the wireless and the sound.
<Kubuntiac> Broadcom wireless is supported but... well, sometimes it's perfect... sometimes its not.
<Kubuntiac> A good trick is to just take a live USB and try it
<supermagnum> dis one has a Integrated Intel Pro/Wireless 802.11b/g Wireless Card
<Kubuntiac> You've got a pretty good chance with anything intel
<supermagnum> the complete list is here : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3110228.0
<Kubuntiac> Hmmm... touchscreens can take a bit of configuring so it may not be out of the box
<Kubuntiac> My guess would be that its going to work, but you'll need to search for the settings to put in a couple of config files
<Kubuntiac> There's usually tutorials etc, although sometimes things just work out of the box
<supermagnum> it looks like it can be made to work, but the info is a little old :http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/panasonic-toughbook-cf-29-touch-screen-485053/
<Kubuntiac> I wouldn't be surprised if GPS could be tricky, but I really don't know.
<Kubuntiac> Usually if something was working in an earlier version it (generally) works much easier in the later version
<Kubuntiac> First you only get support by coding it... then comes support by compiling something... then it's activated with a config file... then finally it comes out of the box. :)
<supermagnum> the gps sends data in a serial format, typical 115 kbs or so..
<Kubuntiac> If you can, trying a live usb is the best way to find out. Then google anything that isn't out of the box. There's a lot of stuff that *does* work with (K)ubuntu but you need to add a line or two to a config file.
<Kubuntiac> Especially with tablets / touchscreens
<supermagnum> thanks :)
<supermagnum> i will try to figure it out.
<Kubuntiac> Good luck!
<sledge__> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<sledge__> help!
<sledge__> i do what it says and nothing happens
<sledge__> well it wants me to edit it, but what do i put in it
<poyntz> does anyone have the problem where okular sometimes saves annotations n sometimes doesn't?
<sledge__> well it wants me to edit it, but what do i put in it
<sledge__> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<jussi01> sledge__: did you run?: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<sledge__> yes jussi01
<sledge__> jussi01, then logged out and logged back in
<sledge__> is anyone familiar with this uBLOG app, that is pre installed
<sledge__> can i use this with facebook
<sledge__> is anyone familiar with this uBLOG app, that is pre installed
<sledge__> can i use this with facebook
<homer-80> i'm not able to see the icons down
<homer-80> for ex if I open mozilla I don't see the icon of mozilla down, how can I do to fix
<sledge__> is anyone familiar with this uBLOG app, that is pre installed
<sledge__> can i use this with facebook
<oinkoinkoink> Hi guys
<oinkoinkoink> Does anyone know how to install KDE. 4.4 on Kubuntu
<Kubuntiac> I think there's a ppa for it
<Kubuntiac> oinkoinkoink: If so, there should be instructions at kubuntu.com
<Kubuntiac> Or on Lucid, it's there already
<oinkoinkoink> nevermind
<sledge__> is anyone familiar with this uBLOG app, that is pre installed
<sledge__> can i use this with facebook
<Kubuntiac> dejavu...
<Kubuntiac> Sorry. Haven't tried it.
<sledge__> oh
<sledge__> ok
<Kubuntiac> I think there is a specific facebook widget though
<Kubuntiac> My *guess* would be that ublog is more microblog targetted (ie twitter / identi.ca)
<Kubuntiac> I really have no idea, though.
<noaXess> is there a addon for okular to eg. make notes into an pdf file? or any other pdf reader to make notes?
<Kubuntiac> I'm pretty sure Okular can do that already...
<Kubuntiac> Although I think it might be called "Annotations"
<Kubuntiac> Sorry, it's "Reviews"
<Kubuntiac> Just click "Reviews" in the left column, then the top yellow-sticky icon
<noaXess> Kubuntiac: aha.. okay. :)
<noaXess> thanks
<Kubuntiac> np
<unixbaby> hallo there
<unixbaby> any one i need help i m new to kubuntu and have Lil problem like my wireless is not working
<ubuntu> Hoal
<ubuntu> Hola
<Kubuntiac> Hoal to you to! :D
<ubuntu> Hola
<DonSegreto> babar
<Gus> Hola
<Kubuntiac> dejavu...
<jmut> kinda don't find it anywhere. Where can I read howto install kubuntu from usb.  Meaning howto setup bootable usb with kubuntu installation
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> i have a problem with kget
<phoenix__> its not showing the tab bar
<bigbrovar> Hi guys am looking to get a new laptop and am considering a mac. does anyone run kubuntu on a mac? and how well does it run?
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: that should work, since it has an Intel CPU
<Mamarok> bigbrovar: but think again, for the price of a Mac you can get a much better laptop
<Mamarok> elsewhere
<phoenix__> snapshot of kget missing tabs--> http://imagebin.org/86445
<bigbrovar> Mamarok: Thing is I have been scotting for a good laptop.. with 14inch screen I liked the HP envy but it shipped ati which is a no go for me considering am coming from a dell xps with Intel graphic card. I am basically getting a new laptop because of the shuddy support of intel cards of late
<Mamarok> the new Radeon drivers work fine with ATI cards now
<aermler> hi everybody! I have just a quick question, I updated to KDE 4.4 and now I really miss the Ayatana notifications.. is it possible to get them back?
<aermler> I read about a colibri package and installed it but it doesn't work for me
<Mamarok> aermler: did you install notify-osd?
<ubuntu> i installed windows after kubuntu 9.10 and grub is gone. read the help.ubuntu but didnt work. can anyone please guide me to resolve the problem. iam getting grub error 15 ?
<Mamarok> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Mamarok> !grub2 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Mamarok> see the last link above
<||ugh> ubottu, in general you should always install MS-whatever first and then Ubuntu.  MS goes out of their was to trash other systems (for your SAFETY, just like the TSA...).
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aermler> Mamarok: it was installed but it conflicted with the colibri package
<Mamarok> what colibri package? Where did you get that from?
<phoenix__> can anyone help me
<aermler> from kde-apps.org
<aermler> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Colibri?content=117147
<Mamarok> aermler: you should ask in that forum then, since this is not a Kubuntu package. The advantage is to get in touch with the developer directly
<aermler> Mamarok: ok, I will do that. That's the only way to get those notifications back into KDE 4.4, isn't it?
<Mamarok> aermler: I don't know, sorry, never used them. Did you try just reinstalling the notify-osd package?
<ubuntu> Mamarok:  what to edit in etc/default/grub
<aermler> Mamarok: yes, I did. but I still get the default plasma notifications and I don't see an option anywhere to change it
<aermler> Mamarok: I will ask in that forum! but thanks for your help!
<ubuntu> ./# grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntu> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<ubuntu> No path or device is specified.
<rethus1> anyone get wink under ubuntu 9.10 to run?
<rethus1> if i try to run the install.sh i got a message that libstdc++.so.5 libexpat.so.0 is needed
<rethus1> but still libstdc++6 is installed
 * myome is away: Gone away for now
<shadeslayer> !away > myome
<ubottu> myome, please see my private message
<dodong> good evening guys..can anyone help me pls
<shadeslayer> dodong: sure just ask
<dodong> i just installed kubuntu and while trying to customize my desktop i accidentally remove the panel where the kstart and the rest of the icons
<dodong> i would like to know how to put it back again
<dodong> any help would be greatly appreciated
<rethus1> where can i find libexpat.so.0 in 9.10 ?
<shadeslayer> dodong: just right click and click add panel
<shadeslayer> !find libexpat
<ubottu> Found: libexpat-ocaml, libexpat-ocaml-dev, libexpat1, libexpat1-dev
<shadeslayer> rethus1: install : libexpat1-dev
<dodong> shadesplayer:when i try to right click and add panel, the smal icon showed up in one corner
<shadeslayer> dodong: yes
<shadeslayer> dodong: just click on the cashew and select Settings > Expand task ba
<dodong> ok friend..i will try it now thanks
<kaddi__> hi, anyone using aurorae with kde 4.4 here? I'm trying to install aurorae, but it seems to depend on kde 4.3 packages. Is there a way around this?
<dodong> shadesplayer:how can i put back again the kmenu and the rest of the icons?
<shadeslayer> dodong: just right click the taskbar and click add widgets
<rethus1> is /usr/local/bin the fdolder where the symbolic links get to start programms only with program-name from everywhere?
<virnik_> hi there
<virnik_> maybe someone here can help me out
<virnik_> I was making upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic yesterday night
<virnik_> from that time, I cant build anything in qt4 build env
<virnik_> like psi for example
<dodong> shadesplayer:i manage to add some of the widgets except for the kstart icon
<virnik_> I end up with Verifying Qt 4 build environment ... fail
<virnik_> if I run it in verbose, I can see, that qt4 is ok
<virnik_> it is found, etc
<virnik_> but making conf is problem
<noaXess> where can i visualy add a job that should run to a specific time? like crontab -e will do? .. i don't found it in system settings
<virnik_> noaXess: scheduled tasks
<virnik_> it is the same like cron
<shadeslayer> dodong: its the first thing in the widget window ;)
<virnik_> qmake found in /usr/bin/qmake-qt4
<virnik_> makespec is linux-g++
<virnik_>  -> fail
<virnik_> Reason: There was an error compiling 'conf'.
<FloodBotK1> virnik_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> add widget windo
<noaXess> virnik_: cant find it
<avishek> how do i set a system-wide monitor resolution in kubuntu? is there any config file that i can edit?
<noaXess> shoud it be in systemsettings?
<virnik_> ok, just to make it easy for you noaXess, just run mc under sudo, and locate /etc/crontab
<virnik_> noaXess: yes
<virnik_> it shall be
<dodong> big thanks shadesplayer its fine now
<virnik_> can somebody help me with my problem?
<noaXess> virnik_: ok.... i know crontab editing.. but i wonder why sheduled task is missing'
<virnik_> i already tried to reinstall qt4 dev packages, but I am still unable to build my favourite IM psi
<virnik_> noaXess: look at kdelook.org, maybe there is some widget for it
<virnik_> or kcm module
<noaXess> ok
<avishek> how do i set a system-wide monitor resolution in kubuntu? is there any config file that i can edit?
<noaXess> avishek: your graficcard?
<noaXess> !info X11 | avishek
<ubottu> avishek: Package X11 does not exist in karmic
<avishek> noaXess: ATI radeon
<noaXess> avishek: think you will need changing your xorg.conf ind /etc/X11
<noaXess> !xorg | avishek
<ubottu> avishek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<avishek> noaXess: thank you!
<noaXess> avishek: or try in systemsettings / display.. or try KRandRTray
<aermler> Mamarok: thanks, the problem got solved, there is a README file in the colibri package that I didn't see before, where everything is explained
<Mamarok> aermler: nice :)
<kaddi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SiVA_> how can I pass multiple filters to "find . -name"
<SiVA_> I want to say: find . -name *.php OR *.htm
<kaddi> hi, i have a weird problem: I only have sound in flash videos and system notifications. I can't get sound on amarok or dragonplayer or when testing the sound devices in systemsettings.
<shadeslayer> kaddi: tried kmix to set volume of KDE apps?
<lalalol> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kaddi> shadeslayer: how do i do that ? All channels are maxed. Konqueror has sound with flash videos, so i don't think it's a kde problem
<shadeslayer> kaddi: hmm
<shadeslayer> kaddi: and what happens when you play a vid on vlc?
<virnik_> http://pastebin.com/xA19QnEx
<virnik_> can somebody help?
<virnik_> it is about compilation of PSI-IM on Ubuntu 9.10
<virnik_> it was ubuntu 9.04 yesterday, and after dist upgrade to 9.10, I cant compile PSI
<jmut> donwloaded .iso file..but don't wanna do bootable CD but bootable USBStick. where do I read howto?
<SatManUK> hi i keep getting segmentation fault from Kontact any ideas its annoying as i can't keep track of my e-mails for more than 2 mins
<virnik_> jmut: google. or, just use tool included in ubuntu/kubuntu
<SatManUK> can't you just dd the iso on the pendrive?
<virnik_> i dont think so
<virnik_> because you need to recompile some scripts.
<SatManUK> dd if=name.iso of=/dev/sdx?
<virnik_> it is easy, tool included in the distro can do this for you
<shadeslayer> virnik_: have you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<SatManUK> how can i tell what is causing kontact to crash?
<virnik_> shadeslayer: yes
<virnik_> I have kubuntu, actually
<kaddi> shadeslayer: plays, but no sound
<shadeslayer> hmm
<kaddi> wait
<virnik_> i have all dev packages
<virnik_> so it is why I am confused
<shadeslayer> virnik_: ok now install build-essential and kde-devel
<virnik_> shadeslayer: all already installed
<virnik_> i tried even reinstalling them
<shadeslayer> virnik_: ok lets see..
<kaddi> lol, sound works shadeslayer on vlc, i just chose a video that had no sound the first couple of seconds
<virnik_> everything worked ok before upgrade to karmic
<shadeslayer> kaddi: :P
<virnik_> now, in karmic, i had to reinstall some packages, but still, i cant compile it
<shadeslayer> kaddi: well the problem is only in KDE apps then
<shadeslayer> kaddi: try to test out sound in the system settings
<shadeslayer> virnik_: youre definitely missing dev libs
<kaddi> shadeslayer: tried it before, tried it now, no sound no matter which output device i choose to test
<shadeslayer> kaddi: can you try this as a new user?
<virnik_> shadeslayer: i know, but which one? I had tried every single one dev lib I can remember
<shadeslayer> virnik_: hold on
<virnik_> apt-get build-dep psi is not working, because it writes i have everything ok
<zubin71> hi im using quassel IRC and i just changed to op status using "/msg chanserv op #<channel name>" however i dont see my name under the operator tab at the column on the right
<zubin71> what do i do?
<virnik_> i suppose that upgrade process from yesterday had to remove some packages
<shadeslayer> virnik_: sudo apt-get build-dep psi : in a konsole
<virnik_> shadeslayer: I did few times already
<virnik_> it writes I have everything installed
<shadeslayer> virnik_: check : http://pastebin.ca/1809622 : for build depends
<JulienBu> yop
<virnik_> shadeslayer: thx, i will try
<shadeslayer> virnik_: also install qca-tls
<SatManUK> if i load kontact from a shell would it feedback what is casuing the segmentation fault
<floown> hello
<shadeslayer> floown: hi
<lalalol> hi there, does anyone else experience problems when trying to install opera via the konsole?
<floown> I can't configure kopete, the page configuration is empty, then if I clic on it the program freeze. I have purge all config file, what can I do now ?
<shadeslayer> lalalol: error as in?
<shadeslayer> floown: try opening kopete via a konsole
<lalalol> it doesnt install shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> lalalol: yes,but whats the error?
<virnik_> shadeslayer:
<virnik_> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ca/1809625
<lalalol> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<virnik_> still nothing, as I said, i got everything installed
<kaddi> shadeslayer: sounds works perfectly in the new account. Do you know which configs i would have to delete for sound=?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: lemme think
<lalalol> shadeslayer, E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<virnik_> shadeslayer: any idea?
<shadeslayer> virnik_: um nope
<shadeslayer> virnik_: better keep asking here or on their channel
<shadeslayer> lalalol: the package isnt named opera
<virnik_> ok then
<Kasm279> bleh, i found out that USB card readers mess up GRUB, first it was error 17, after i unplugged it i got 21, rebooted, all is good o.o
<virnik_> join #psi
<shadeslayer> lalalol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<lalalol> shadeslayer, what is it then?
<lalalol> shadeslayer, ty
<Kasm279> so, does anyone know how to get 3d acceleration with an intel graphics chipet? (Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller)
<kaddi> shadeslayer: gonna move the phonondevicesrc and see if that helps, brb
<virnik_> do somebody know PSI-IM irc channel?
<virnik_> or network on which psi developers are
<virnik_> http://pastebin.com/xA19QnEx
<virnik_> i got this problem
<virnik_> I have every single dev package i need
<virnik_> but still, i cant compile it
<floown> shadeslayer: here is the kopete's log http://pastebin.ca/1809640
<virnik_> can somebody help?
<shadeslayer> floown: can you add a account now?
<floown> shadeslayer: no the configuration windows is empty
<floown> shadeslayer: kopete 1.0.0 on karmic
<shadeslayer> floown: what!
<shadeslayer> !info kopete | floown
<ubottu> floown: kopete (source: kdenetwork): instant messenger for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 5075 kB, installed size 17812 kB
<shadeslayer> floown: the default one is 4.3 :)
<mplabs> Hello!
<floown> shadeslayer: the (french) about in kopete display kopete 1.0.0 ^^
<hellsingov> hi,Leute
<hellsingov> brauche dringd die Hilfe
<mplabs> I think I have a problem with my KDE since the last upgrade, I can login with my user but it's strange, everything looks normal (I mean, window, programs at the start, and so on) but I don't have any menu or bar, or the K button, nothing about the KDE "base". So I tried reinstalling kdm, kdebase-bin -data and so on, I still have the problem. Any idea ? :|
<hellsingov> ops sorry
<shadeslayer> mplabs: ok any settings you want to keep?
<shadeslayer> floown: :o...
<mplabs> well, actually everything :P
<shadeslayer> floown: have your tried the add account button?
<mplabs> I want my kde as before
<shadeslayer> mplabs: hmm
<mplabs> but it'ß ok if I need to reconfigure everything
<mplabs> doesn't matter so much
<shadeslayer> mplabs: ok do this then : Logout > Press ctrl+alt+F1 > login > type : rm -rf .kde > press ctrl+d > press ctrl+alt+f7 > Login
<mplabs> you mean remove the kde directory in my ~ ?
<shadeslayer> mplabs: yes
<shadeslayer> mplabs: you can rename it too
<mplabs> is it a configuration problem ?
<shadeslayer> mplabs: yes...
<mplabs> ok
<mplabs> I will try :)
<shadeslayer> mplabs: its caused by upgrading problems
<shadeslayer> mplabs: we will have custom scripts in lucid to prevent this
<mplabs> lucid ?
<shadeslayer> !lucid | mplabs
<ubottu> mplabs: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<mplabs> hehe ok
<mplabs> actually I think I have these kinds of problems every time I upgrade u.u
<floown> shadeslayer: I have try to remove / purge kopete, but the problem is still here : I can't access to the configuration page (so I can't add any account)
<mplabs> ok, brb
<shadeslayer> floown: no idea then
<shadeslayer> floown: try #kde or #kopete
<mplabs> shadeslayer, unfortunately it's the same o.o
<shadeslayer> mplabs: 0_o
<floown> shadeslayer: ok, thanks ;)
<shadeslayer> mplabs: can you post a screenshot?
<mplabs> what do I need to reinstall to have kde from scratch ?
<mplabs> you will see the wallpaper, nothing more :P
<shadeslayer> mplabs: hmm
<mplabs> but actually I can press for example Alt+F2 and I can execute programs
<shadeslayer> !puregnome | mplabs
<ubottu> mplabs: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<mplabs> so it's strange
<shadeslayer> mplabs: just leave out the part after &&
<shadeslayer> mplabs: and do this in a TTY
<shadeslayer> !tty | mplabs
<ubottu> mplabs: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<mplabs> I know I know
<shadeslayer> mplabs: oh good :)
<mplabs> ok, so I will reinstall it
<mplabs> actually I tried with kdebase-* :|
<shadeslayer> mplabs: btw i would suggest you use --purge as well
<mplabs> ok
<mplabs> :)
<mplabs> and then ? what should I install after the purge ?
<mplabs> hwo is the name of the wirtual package ? kde4 ?
<mplabs> virtual *
<mplabs> lol
<BluesKaj> howdy
<mplabs> well, I can't if I don't know what I should reinstall later
<mplabs> s/reinstall/install
<plattdeutscher_> every some minutes my eth0 devices gets activated by some process in the background. How can I find out which one?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: i tried moving phononsrc to no effect, also moved other configs from  sound playing applications (eg amarok) without success... any other idea what i might try?
<shadeslayer> kaddi: umm..i think you should try #phonon or #kde
<kcantin> hello all
<kcantin> I was wondering if I could get some advice from someone about downloading and installing my graphics drivers?
<virnik_> can somebody help me out with compiling psi under kubuntu 9.10 http://pastebin.com/WeEKp81W
<virnik_> <
<virnik_> ?
<kcantin> I used ndiswrapper to install my wireless network interface driver but, can I use it to install my video drivers as well??
<shadeslayer> kcantin: just press alt+F2 and type : jockey-kde
<kcantin> shadeslayer, thanks!
<kcantin> Is that all I have to do to update my vid card?
<Riddell> ** New Kubuntu Desktop and Netbook alpha 3 candidate images for testing  testers welcome
<kcantin> ok, when I run "jockey-kde" it comes back and says that no propritary drivers reside on this system
<kcantin> Is there another way that I can update my graphics card drivers?
<wojtek> Hello, My mounted disk has such "nls=iso8859-1,ro,users,umask=000,nodev" but I still can execute application using terminal -> Permission denied - it is even if I give a file rights 777
<wojtek> What option should be set to allow application execution..
<kaddi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nonameNN> any one familiar with this "can't shut down, but restarts properly "
<martijn81> hi, how far are you with the alpha3 version of kubuntu?
<genii> !lucid | martijn81
<ubottu> martijn81: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<martijn81> okok
<SaeBe> @nonameNN I had this problem some times but no errors occured yet.
<kaddi> !sound >kaddi
<ubottu> kaddi, please see my private message
<mplabs> shadeslayer, :|
<mplabs> I did what you said but it's the same, actually I still have KDE
<mplabs> lol
<shadeslayer> mplabs: :o
<mplabs> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<mplabs> is not working for me
<shadeslayer> mplabs: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<tim__> How can I tell if my hard drive is going bad?
<mplabs> I just want to reinstall KDE o.o
<kaddi> shadeslayer: Just FYI, I made some progress on the sound thing. It seems to be a problem with permissions.. when I run sudo amarok, or sudo systemsettings everything has sound just fine... :)
<shadeslayer> kaddi: :o
<shadeslayer> kaddi: thats new
<premkumar> hello i am new in this group
<kaddi> shadeslayer: i must have messed up something at some point. :P When I run strace -eopen alsamixer i get: open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDONLY)    = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<n8w1ng> hey
<shadeslayer> kaddi: weird
<n8w1ng> whats the command for showin system paths?
<n8w1ng> should b smth like "nv" and smth
<mplabs> anyway, thank you shadeslayer ! :)
<jmut> virnik_: sorry didn't get notification you wrote me. It would be cool telling me tool name. I was looking in mounted iso but found nothing useful
<virnik_> jmut: w8, i will take a look
<virnik_> what distro are u using?
<jmut> virnik_: mm I am using sidux..(debian)
<kcantin_> Im attempting to get support for updating my graphics card on the #intel-gfx chan but, no help
<virnik_> jmut: usb-creator-kde
<virnik_> it shall be in repo
<kcantin_> can anyone assist me in installing the driver for my vid card so that I can enhance my resolution?
<jmut> virnik_: not really but will find it. thanks
<virnik_> you can install even ubuntu's package
<virnik_> it is compatible
<kcantin_> for my vid card?
<kcantin_> how?
<da> sometimes my Asus notebook does not come on. Howto fox?
<da> how to fix?
<virnik_> da: are you talking about suspending/waking up, or shutting down/powering on?
<da> the later
<virnik_> so it is not powering on properly? what is it doing? just black screen, or login in text shell?
<da> just a black screen
<virnik_> try ctrl+alt+F1
<da> okay, thanks.
<virnik_> if it skips to the console tty, try login, and then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<da> wow,I hit o and it came on
<fark> I'm having a slight problem with X.org not loading, log: http://tinyurl.com/yko5ekp any ideas?
<da> well hell, I was given this notebook,but not the passwd
<da> thanks for everything...
<kaddi> good thing he left..
<kaddi> hi, could anyone help me with a sound problem. Sound plays fine when the application is run as superuser, sound doesn't play when I'm a normal user..
<kaddi> when i use aplay for testing i get:
<kaddi> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<kaddi> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<kaddi> aplay: main:608: audio open error: Permission denied
<n8w1ng> hey guys, im dealin with pretty strange problem...im tryin to set a patch to ibm_db by usin this command: export IBM_DB_DIR=/home/username/sqllib
<n8w1ng> *path
<n8w1ng> but when i call "env" i cant see it defined anywhere
<n8w1ng> the syntax is correct i suppose
<n8w1ng> ive been tryin to solve this problem for few hours by now
<n8w1ng> rly dunno whats wrong
<wizzler> even if I tell knotes that it should not remember its desktop it always switches desktops :-(
<kaddi> hi, did someone answer to my help request earlier? I was disconnected. I only get sound when logging in with sudo or kdesudo. Otherwise i get access denied messages. I have uninstalled pulseaudio but nothing changed
<kaddi> could someone pelase highlight me
 * genii slides kaddi some coffee
<kaddi> :D aww thanks :D
<jani> van itt valaki aki magyar?
<kaddi> sadly my kde apps still don't like me though :'(
<kaddi> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<genii> !hu | jani
<ubottu> jani: please see above
<jani> thanks
<kaddi> you're welcome :)
<harolddong> does anybody when the koffice 2 packages are going to be updated for kde 4.4?
<daskreech> I'm guessing when the next shipment of Koffice comes out
<kaddi> are there any kde specific sound debug articles? I have a feeling the gnome/ubuntu links !sound give me won't tell me why only my kde apps don't play sonud :P
<rethus1> which programms neede to work with my ppc (LG gm750 layla) ?
<rethus1> which are recommended
<daskreech> kaddi: Not sure you can ask crimsum when you see him
<rethus1> if i plug in i see:
<rethus1> usb 4-2: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<rethus1> in /var/log/messages, but didn't appear in device-manager
<kaddi> daskreech: will do, thks :)
<rethus1> can i mount ttyUSB0 manualy?
<daskreech> If it has a filessystem then yes
<rethus1> lsusb give me:
<rethus1> Bus 004 Device 005: ID 045e:00ce Microsoft Corp. Generic PPC Flash device
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> what is the too to use for installing restricted drivers?
<kcantin_> can someone please assist me in updating my video card so that I can change my screen resolution?
<genii> cousin_mario: Kmenu..System...Hardware Drivers
<kcantin_> I have tried jockey-kde and it does not find anything
<daskreech> cousin_mario: jockey-kde normally
<genii> cousin_mario: If you have the "restricted" repositories enabled in your package manager it should find whatever proprietary drivers are available to install
<kcantin_> Ohh, ok
<kcantin_> how do I enable "restricted" repositories?
<cousin_mario> genii: it's firmware actually
<kcantin_> so I need to update firmware then?
<genii> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cousin_mario> crashing
<cousin_mario> damn, don't tell me I have to do this from gnome...
<kcantin_> k, thanks a lot!!
<genii> kcantin_: The previous messages about restricted repositories, etc are relevent to you for your video driver, but likely not anything to do with firmware. A lot of wifi cards, etc require a firmware download however
<daskreech> You should be able to install the packages by hand
<kcantin_> reading the documentation but, having trouble launching the repository manager
<kcantin_> can anyone help me launch it?
<sln> le site en fr s'il vous plait. merci!
<cousin_mario> what site?
<sln> i would like to talk in french
<kaddi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<sln> ubottu: merci
<rethus> have big problems with firestarter
<rethus> if i start up my pc, no connection works. i have first to start firestarter.
<rethus> this istn't normaly?! cause firestarter only a gui-frontend for ipchains ?!
<rethus> how can i reset the whol ipchains-things ?
<udayan> i am using kubuntu 9.10 64-bit on amd m500.my network keeps disconnecting all the time but not at all on windows any suggestions ??
<vbgunz> is there a way to tell apt-get install to install a newer version of a package byt giving it an older version of a package? e.g., grub-pc is newer than grub *but* apt-get would happily install grub if you asked for it. But grub-pc obviously is the newer version and replaces grub. so, is there something I can use to get the newest version of something by giving it an older version of something?
<khaije|amalt> anyone take me through the first couple steps of sharing a printer on a LAN?
<n8w1ng> anybody with an experience with setting up python envi for ibm data servers?
<wizzler> n8w1ng: not very kubuntu related
<n8w> wizzler:  ?
<n8w> wizzler:  ye well it is...sorta...coz i wanna run it on kubuntu n kubuntu keeps givin me errors...settin it up in windows is matter of 3min....
<n8w> dunno where else to ask...:)
<wizzler> n8w: kind of tired of this... works in windows stuff... use windows then ;-) I have no clue at all about python. Maybe ask in the python channel?
<kcantin_> Hello
<kcantin_> Anyone know how to get a wirless network to connect at boot instead of having to manually reenter the wireless settings at each boot up?
<kcantin_> I am using ndiswrapper
<khaije|amalt> whats the name of the bot?
<khaije|amalt> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<khaije|amalt> ubottu: cwid | kcantin_
<khaije|amalt> ubottu: wicd | kcantin_
<khaije|amalt> argh!
<christaker> please help! i've just upgrade kde 4.3 to kde 4.4 and now my system fonts are looking so bad :  http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/8763/snapshot1j.jpg         what can i do?
<khaije|amalt> kcantin_: anyway there is a network mgmt app called wicd that i highly recommend. it has console and gui mgmt and allows what you mentioned
<kcantin_> Thanks a lot  for your help with this
<khaije|amalt> christaker: i don't see the problem in your screenshot, have you tried adjusting in the kcontrol settings manager?
<kcantin_> I just added my wireless settings to etc/network/interfaces
<kcantin_> Is there a way that I can restart my interface and test my settings without rebooting?
<khaije|amalt> kcantin_: the nice thing about wicd is that it uses that same setup, it just simplifies the mgmt
<kcantin_> I see
<kcantin_> should I update that in my software manager?
<christaker> khaije|amalt: that's not the default fonts! Compare with this :  http://www.breakitdownblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/kde-41-dolphin-file-manager-filter-bar-screenshot.png
<christaker> khaije|amalt: i don't like these fonts now :(
<khaije|amalt> kcantin_: i don't understand the question..?
<kcantin_> how do I get cwid to work?
<khaije|amalt> oh yes, install the wicd package, there is be also a gui package and a console package iirc
<kcantin_> gotchya, thanks!
<christaker> anyone to help me pls?
<khaije|amalt> christaker: have you tried changing the fonts under 'system settings' ?
<kcantin_> The only other issue I have is that I cannot seem to get my vid card recognized
<khaije|amalt> kcantin_: what type is it?
<kcantin_> the only screen resolutions I have are 600x800
<christaker> khaije|amalt: under the system settings has the default fonts : Dejavu Sans (8)  BUT they are changed their looking...i don;t know why...
<christaker> khaije|amalt: it seems like the fonts crashed
<jimmy51_> i can't seem to print PDF's properly.  I can print other types of documents, but PDF's always tell the printer to print on A4 paper, even though the settings say US Letter.
<jimmy51_> wazzup with that?
<khaije|amalt> christaker: it may be useful to adjust the sizes, or the other settings there. aside from that I'm not sure what to suggest in you case
<kcantin_> lspci results on vid card...
<kcantin_> Graphics Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<kcantin_> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<khaije|amalt> jimmy51_: you may need to change your default paper setting under 'regional and language' settings?
<jimmy51_> khaije|amalt: checking.... says US Letter, Imperial
<jimmy51_> i'm OK with printing word docs and html.  it's just pdf's.  is there another pdf reader i should try?
<khaije|amalt> jimmy51_: in that case im not sure, typically thats all thats needs
<khaije|amalt> jimmy51_: o i c, sure there are dozens, thats a good idea
<jimmy51_> what's a good one?
<jimmy51_> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<unixbaby> why is the kde 4.3.1 wireless err ? on acer aod250 any one help
<unixbaby> Ps i m new to linux .. :)
<kcantin_> yeah, so I am using an intel based graphics card
<raymears> hi folks, quick question: i have 2 repos in my sources.list file: beta and backports. i need backports for kde sc 4.4, i need beta for amarok 2.3b; thing is, amarok does not get upgraded, inspite the version from beta being higher than the one from backports
<raymears> i tried everything up to and including dist-upgrade... but, nothing happens. amarok still stays the same.
<raymears> 2,2.something
<raymears> any ideas as to what i might do to.. upgrade amarok to the latest version?
<khaije|amalt> kcantin_: are you using the normal intel drivers from the mainline repo/
<khaije|amalt> ?
<Zoleee> Hello all!
<agowerdhan> hi guys i need a help
<ujjain> How come Ubuntu cannot play mp3 by default?
<agowerdhan> because ubuntu doesn't supply restricted codecs
<agowerdhan> you need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ujjain> Does Kubuntu?
<ujjain> by default?
<agowerdhan> nop
<agowerdhan> you need to install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ujjain> is installing on LVM obvious with Kubuntu installer?
<ujjain> it's like adding a swap partition?
<fraca> boas
<kcantin_> Can anyone tell me how to see if my external usb dvdrom is being recognized?
<ujjain> Does the normal Ubuntu installer have no LVM option?
<kcantin_> Okay, my external dvdrom drive is recognized!
<kcantin_> Okay, the issue that I was having under windows was that it would not recognize my external dvdrom in bootup
<kcantin_> Is there any way under ubuntu that I can I can boot off of my dvdrom on boot up?
<Qvintvs> whenver I enable compositing window resizing becomes incredibly slow. is there a particular effect cuasing this I can disable or it is realted to compositing in general?
<pulaski> Hi, I run kubuntu 9.10 karmic.  I'm trying to convert a .jp2 file to .jpg using imagemagick.  the ##imagemagick channel is not resposive. GIMP doesn't recognize the .jp2 format.  Can anyone suggest an app to do this?
<18VAAGI9Y> Can wicd help me with my vid card which I have not been able to install?
<binarylooks_> I was just doing a do-release-upgrade -d (was at 20% ) when my network cllapsed. when I try starting again I get a "no new release found". how can i resume the release upgrade?
<kubian> this doesn't seem right "Thank you for choosing Kubuntu 10.04, the Karmic Koala!"
<detrate-> when creating a software raid, is it necessary to create a partition on the drives that will be raided or is it safe to do something like >> mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc
<Mamarok> kubian: indeed, are you on 10.04 or Karmic?
<detrate-> notice the missing 1's on /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc
<BluesKaj-Laptop> kubian, it's incorrect 10.04 is Lucid\
<kubian> mamarok: that's what you get installing 10.04
<Mamarok> kubian: you should tell them in #kubuntu+1
<Mamarok> ahm, sorry #ubuntu+1
<kubian> mamarok: why #ubuntu?  It's the Kubuntu welcome.html used in the slide show
<Mamarok> kubian: notice the +1, all things related to the upcoming 10.04 should be asked there
<Mamarok> and there is no #kubuntu+1
<kubian> mamarok: oh ok. irc noob :)
<Mamarok> kubian: no problem :)
<15SAAGP6U> is there a util like "wicd" that I can use to get my video card installed?
<kaddi> wicd is a network manager
<kaddi> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<15SAAGP6U> yes, I just installed it and it works great ;)
<15SAAGP6U> thanks
<15SAAGP6U> I am just having an aweful time installing my vid card
<kaddi> i'm sorry, not familiar with video cards :p
<kcantin> np
<kcantin> anyone have suggestions?
<kcantin> I am using an intel based graphics card
<kubian> Mamarok: noone seems to care about Kubuntu there..anyway at least someone here would take note.
<Mamarok> kubian: I already forwarded it to the developers, don't worry :)
<emilio> ggg
<jessi533> i need help please my network manager was accidentally uninstalled
<Spaceman> maybe "sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager"
<jessi533> it comes back saying it can not find that package
<cuznt> hey, i am using a 4gb flash usb drive from my swap. is there a way for it to swap on automatically?
<phoenix__> is there a way to get new desktop effects in kubuntu
<genii> cuznt: Firstly - because flash drives begin to deteriorate quickly when many read/writes are done that's not a good idea. But if you really want it that way... make sure partition type for it is 82 (hex). Then use the mkswap command. Then make sure your /etc/fstab has an entry for that partition to use it as swap. Alternately you can use the swapon command to activate it
<cuznt> i am going toi fix this all next semester as in itt-tech's course operating systems we will install kubuntu in class. so i will do my partition the really correct way
<cuznt> the swap on command i do now upon start up, thank you
<Thinkerer68> I want to add a certificate for SSL connection on IRC. Where do I put the file so Konversation can use it?
<dgorissen> hi all
<dgorissen> Q: just dist-upgraded to kde 4.4, all works except, no network manager plasmoid anywhere
<dgorissen> and running knetworkmanager does not do anything
<dgorissen> the nm applet is present and works fine in gnome
<dgorissen> but no network in kde..
<rahuketu> hey guys new to linux how can i find if system is sse3 or not?
<vi390> how can I add a screen resolution that is not autodetected?
<Scunizi> vi390: check out the docs on xrandr modes.. I'll have ubottu send a link but sometimes you get better results with google.
<Scunizi> !resolution | vi390
<ubottu> vi390: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<vi390> aah okey, so its definately the same like in ubuntu. Thought KDE uses different methods
<vi390> thx
<natala> any one a script pro?
<Thinkerer68> Not really, but I've written some that work for me.
<natala> I am working on some now
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<natala> hello
<azimov> 4.4 is lovely
<Spaceman> 3.5 is better
<azimov> you think? I have to use an old version of fedora with 3.5 at work
<azimov> I hate fedora and i hate 3.5
<azimov> actually i quite like 3.5, just prefer newer stuff
<azimov> fedora just annoys me because the version I use is really outdated
<Gecko> hey, I've got a few apps that autostart when I log in, and I can't figure out where this is controlled... Any ideas?
<tarzan> ngn?
<merlin> hello. can you help me with some troubles with mpd(media player daemon)? when i try "mpd --create-db" it return  " listen: Failed to listen on localhost (line 11): Address already in use. Aborted"
<michi_> hello
<Typos_King> allo
<merlin> yeah?
#kubuntu 2010-02-26
<UnixDawg> hey guys whats the tool in kubuntu to install pkgs from inside kde ?
<Typos_King> as in synaptics in ubuntu?
<Typos_King> I'd prefer synaptics BTW
<Typos_King> kubuntu has adept you can call it with 'adept_manager' it'd be in the KDE menus though
<UnixDawg> what about kpackagekit ?
<AHelper2> Hello!  How do I remove a package without removing dep.'s?
<UnixDawg> no adept_manager
<fourat> hello all
<Typos_King> kpackageit I think is for .deb installing, just like Gdebi
<fourat> i've installed kubuntu 9.10 and have no sound ... it only works on the startup sound and logout sound, but i cant get the sound when listening mp3 ...
<fourat> any idea ?
<Typos_King> UnixDawg... is not .... well...  I know... 9.1 comes with 'aptitude' which is a console one
 * AHelper2 has no sound...
<Typos_King> UnixDawg but if you want the GUI one, I'd suggest to go with Synaptic, it'd be about 10mbs dl but is worth it IMO over the others
<UnixDawg> ok
<Typos_King> AHelper    just do    sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME;   doesn't include any libs if it does, it'd say what's removig
<AHelper2> But that will remove dependencies...
<fourat> i have strange issue with sound on kubuntu 9.10
<fourat> i can only hear sound when logging in to my session, or loging out from it
<fourat> except that, sound wont work
<Typos_King> AHelper2..... it doesn't often for me.... I have to remove the deps with sudo apt-get autoremove often
<AHelper2> sudo apt-get remove libopenal1  will remove all openal apps, not what I want
<Typos_King> fourat:   sound won't work... what does that mean?  mp3s or oggs dont' work you mean? and wav's do?
<Typos_King> AHelper   check in dpkg, or man dpkg;    dpkg will have options relative to dependencies for that
<fourat> Typos_King, is there an alsa sound tester, just to check it the right way
<AHelper2> Hmm... My question (for all of this):  How can I get OpenAL to work with PA?
<AHelper2> All OpenAL programs crash with .alsoftrc's config set to drivers=pulse,alsa.  Before this config, the audio crackled or was dropped.
<Typos_King> fourat:  I don't think 9.1 comes with an mp3 decoders out of the box, it does do .wavs, but in my case I installed audacious2 player and it installed mp3 libs for playback
<AHelper2> My Kubuntu had MP3's out-of-the-box...
<Typos_King> mine didn't
<AHelper2> Hmm...
<AHelper2> Gah... My PC's audio has been nothing but trouble...
<Typos_King> fourat:   and the 'session events' usually use either .ogg or .wav that I've seen
<AHelper2> Hmm... an openal app tested ok for openal...
<AHelper2> OK.  What can cause openal to have all null values when printing the openal version?
 * Typos_King doesn't use openall :|
<AHelper2> ... No games for you?
<jessi> i can not get my laptop to connect to the internet, it will not work wired or wireless. i need to reinstall my network manager on my laptop but can not do it can anyone help me?
<Typos_King> sooooooo
<Typos_King> jessi:   how can we help you?   isn't going wired either?  ...
<Paddy_NI> jessi: have you tried plugging in an ethernet cable?
<Paddy_NI> jessi: also you may want to try "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" if you are still not connecting when cabled
<Paddy_NI> I use nm-applet in kde as knetworkmanager does not like hidden networks most of the time and fails to list even broadcasting networks too.. also mobile broadband fails with knetworkmanager
<Paddy_NI> sadly
<Typos_King> Paddy_NI   no sweats, so do I :)
<vbgunz> has anybody yet had problems with suspending twice? any solutions yet?
<Paddy_NI> Typos_King: Other than that I love kde 4.4 :)
<Typos_King> heh
<Paddy_NI> Typos_King: are you in kubuntu-offtopic?
<jessi> nope that didn't work
<Typos_King> no
<shaggy_> How can i have an LV on my lvm  that has a 1 GB FS and fill it with 2.3 GB of data? its /tmp and i used dd ??? Is something wierd here?
<jessi> i need to reload my network manager without any internet connection
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> jessi:    do so and finish when done :)
<jessi> how to i do that?
<jessi> i'm not sure how to reload with no connection
<Typos_King> run the networ manager :)    knetworkmanager
<Typos_King> ... with no connection?  ...
<kuang> 这里有没有说中文的？
<Typos_King> easy for you say :P
<kuang> 你是哪国的？
<Paddy_NI> jessi: Are you saying that knetworkmanager is not installed?
<kuang> where do you come from?
<Paddy_NI> jessi: Do you have access to a computer with a net connection.. if so this has saved my ass many times http://keryxproject.org/
<reso> hiii :p
<reso> Do you know a program who can automatically record an input of soudcard with scheduled auto delete time and with severals options of record?
<Serraphyn> Hello
<Qvintvs> any recs for a kde/qt ftp client?
<Serraphyn> Hi
<UnixDawg> kpackagekit is nice
<hanthana> i would like to localize kubuntu
<hanthana> i have done kde essentials for my language and also continuing the rest of localizing the apps
<ubuntu> o que devo fazer, heim
<ubuntu> vejam voces onde vim parar
<daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<daskreech> hanthana: Ask in #kubuntu-devel. Help appreciated thanks :) may want to speak to apachelogger
<hanthana> daskreech: thanks
<sledge> hello.. i was wondering if anyone can tell me how to make kubuntu automatically set up my NTFS drives
<sledge> im trying to install osx using VMWARE
<sledge> LETS PRAY that this installing nvidia 185 doesnt screw up my whole operation
<daskreech> sledge: fstab ?
<sledge> oh yes
<sledge> its coming to me now.
<daskreech> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<plattdeutscher> which repos do you use for kde4.4beta?
<jussi01> plattdeutscher: /topic :) (and it isnt beta anymore, its the final version)
<BiggBang> Hi
<plattdeutscher> ahhh, thanks jussi01
<basajaun> can PYSDM be  used in Kubuntu 9.10        ?  or is it a gnome app?
<daskreech> basajaun: That question doesn't make any sense
<daskreech> Any Gnome app can be used in Kubuntu
<basajaun> yes  but some drag into the system a heavy bulk of dependancies
<basajaun> hence the question
<daskreech> Yes but they can still be used
<basajaun> second the fact you point out to me that I am stupid to ask questions that do not make sense doesn't make me any wiser daskreech
<basajaun> but thanks daskreech
<daskreech> basajaun: I didn't say you were stupid
<daskreech>  I said the question doesn't make sense
<BiggBang> Is any upgrade of Kubuntu available now ?
<daskreech> BiggBang: depends on what you mean by that question
<BiggBang> I don t know which version I am using
<daskreech> Ahm
<daskreech> type lsb_release -a in a termina
<daskreech> should give you a codename
<BiggBang> How do I check it ?
<BiggBang> ok
<BiggBang> Karmic Ubuntu 9.10
<BiggBang> Is it the last one ?
<daskreech> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<BiggBang> ty :)
<daskreech> You are welcome :)
<BiggBang> Where are you located ?
<daskreech> Jamaica
<BiggBang> tyvm :)
<BiggBang> Ièm from Eastern Canada.
<BiggBang> I am
<BiggBang> Is it opened all around the clock here ?
<BiggBang> The channel ?
<BiggBang> How is working REGISTER here ?
<BiggBang> For a Nickname ?
<sledge> how so is ave in vI?
<Gecko> Hey, I have a couple of annoying programs that start up automatically with each session. It's like an old session that has been saved. How can I stop these apps from starting up automatically?
<sledge> Gecko theres a startup applications somewhere
<Gecko> sledge: the folder?
<sledge> Gecko,  system settings
<Gecko> sledge: I'm either blind or it's not in 4.4 :)
<Smoochict> Hello
<sledge> search for it
<sledge> Startup Applications
<BiggBang> Bye all
<BiggBang> tc
<sledge> probably whats happening
<Gecko> sledge: It's not there
<sledge> is it's saving your last session
<sledge> it default to save sessionk, then reopen where you left off
<Gecko> Hmm, right. I'll see if there's still some process left running before I log out
<sledge> lemme see
<sledge> Gecko,  i don't see it but i have seen it before somwhere.
<sledge> haha
<plattdeutscher> why is sometimes Alt-Ctrl-F[1-6] working and sometimes just showing a blank screen?
<plattdeutscher> and how can I change my text screen to have more characters on one screen?
<plattdeutscher> ups, after the update to KDE4.4 my addressbook is gone.
<zubin71> hi im trying to update my packages using kpackagemanager ; however it doesnt work as it tries to connect via a proxy i had configured a long time back. how do i revert the setting so that i could upgrade the packages?
<daskreech> Is it a KDE wide proxy?
<zubin71> daskreech, the only place ive set it at all is http_proxy on the konsole
<zubin71> daskreech, in any case could you tell me where the proxy setting for kpackagemanager is?
<daskreech> oh
<daskreech> I think it's in Kpackagekit
<zubin71> oh; mi mistake... i dint mean kpackagemanager... ive been talking about kpackagekit the whole time...
<zubin71> sorry
<zubin71> daskreech, there is no such option...
<daskreech> zubin71: Then it's in the Network setting in system settings for al lKDE
<chlih> [08:41] <chlih> i need solution to get connected with usb_adsl on ubuntu
<chlih> please help
<daskreech> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daskreech> Blast
<daskreech> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<daskreech> Hmm
<chlih> no
<daskreech> chlih: try kppp ?
<chlih> i wanna get connected via adsl
<chlih> how
<chlih> ??
<daskreech> or bridge the eth0 with usb device
<chlih> now i'm connected with a usb modem,it works
<zubin71> daskreech, those settings are set to connect directly
<zubin71> daskreech, it seems to be some kind of a bug :(
<daskreech> zubin71: Well you set the proxy under KDE then
<zubin71> daskreech, im on a direct connection now
<daskreech> perhaps it got erased then?
<zubin71> daskreech, wait a min. does configuring synaptic in GNOME have something to do with it?
<daskreech> Might
<zubin71> daskreech, i guess it does... maybe those settings are being used here too, smhow
<daskreech> do'nt know if that sets a system proxy, a gnome proxy or a apt proxy
<zubin71> daskreech, sets an apt proxy i spose
<zubin71> daskreech, thats one bad feature...  :( gotta report if its the problem...
<theseus> Can anybody help me please? I get a really (and I mean really!) annoying beep sound in Eclipse and Firefox under KDE4 I cannot find any configuration to stop it. I tried to add the following lines to .gtkrc-2.0 but that didnt help :-(   gtk-enable-event-sounds=0
<theseus> gtk-enable-input-feedback-sounds=0
<theseus> gtk-error-bell=0
<noaXess> how can i reinstall a kernel modul with dkms for a new kernel, if it doesn't automatifally?
<noaXess> sudo dkms status
<noaXess> psb-kernel-source, 4.41.6, 2.6.31-19-generic, i686: installed
<noaXess> but my actually kernel is: Linux netkubu 2.6.31-20-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 8 09:05:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<theseus> ah same lines in "~/.gtkrc-2.0" did the trick :-)
<zubin71> any1 using the "Monaco" font here?
<titan_ark> hey! need an urgent help with OOo. I was trying to install the odf-converter as docx format documents were garbled and now it is is not opening any documents! is there a way to remove and reinstall all OOo packages?
<shadeslayer> titan_ark: reinstall : openoffice.org
<shadeslayer> titan_ark: its a package in itself ;)
<shadeslayer> !find openoffice.org | titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark: Found: dictionaries-common, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch, hunspell-de-de, hunspell-eu-es (and 220 others)
<shadeslayer> !info openoffice.org | titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark: openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.1-5ubuntu1.1 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for armel i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 amd64 ia64 lpia ppc64 s390x sparc all arm)
<titan_ark> shadeslayer, thanks for the information. But how do i remove all the packages and reinstall them? I am quite new to linux. not very comfortable with all commands
<shadeslayer> titan_ark: sure no problem
<shadeslayer> titan_ark: press alt+F2 and type konsole,hit enter
<titan_ark> okay i am in the terminal
<shadeslayer> titan_ark: now type : sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org
<shadeslayer> titan_ark: if you want to purge config files as well use : --purge before openoffice.org
<titan_ark> shadeslayer, cool thanks =)
<tdn> After upgrading to KDE 4.4 my fixed width fonts are all messed up. Screen dump here: http://bayimg.com/iaKIhAACn  How do I solve this issue? It happens with fonts: Droid Sans Mono and Inconsolata, but not with DejaVu Sans Mono. What gives?
<shadeslayer> titan_ark: now to install : sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<titan_ark> shadeslayer, cool :)
<shadeslayer> titan_ark: so the generic commands are : sudo apt-get install foo : for installing stuff, for removing : sudo apt-get remove foo : and for searching we have : apt-cache search foo :
<shadeslayer> titan_ark: we also have : sudo apt-get update : for updating your sources and : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade : for upgrading packages,always update your sources first ;)
<shadeslayer> !apt | titan_ark : for complete documentation
<ubottu> titan_ark : for complete documentation: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<titan_ark> shadeslayer, when I try remove it says no packages! none for autoremove either
<shadeslayer> titan_ark: and you can still run OOo
<titan_ark> shadeslayer, hmmm removed and installed but no good :(
<zubin71> is there a kubuntu package for the "Monaco" font?
<shadeslayer> zubin71: package for a font?
<shadeslayer> zubin71: arent those installed by the kde font installer
<zubin71> shadeslayer, well, i tried that but the font doesnt work for me on KDE. i assumd there must be a package for a set of fonts...
<zubin71> im not sure tho...
<shadeslayer> !find monaco
<ubottu> File monaco found in openclipart-png, openclipart-svg, roxen-fonts-iso8859-1, xfig-libs
<shadeslayer> zubin71: try installing : roxen-fonts-iso8859-1 : maybe it has it
<zubin71> shadeslayer, trying it out..
<noaXess> i have a asus eee t91 netbook with touchscreen.. now successfully installed kubuntu 9.10 with latest packages from backports..
<noaXess> so.. all is working..
<noaXess> next step is get toucscreen running.. how can i check what manufacturer the touchscreen has? if its evtouch i know basically what to do..
<shadeslayer> noaXess: try lspci or sudo lshw
<noaXess> shadeslayer: lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384252/
<zubin71> shadeslayer, nope still does`nt work.. is
<zubin71> is it a karmic prob?
<shadeslayer> zubin71: dunno,
<noaXess> shadeslayer: sudo lshw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384253/
<shadeslayer> noaXess: um..nothing useful in lspci
<zubin71> shadeslayer, thnkx for trying anyhow! :)
<noaXess> shadeslayer: in lshw too
<shadeslayer> yeah..
<noaXess> shadeslayer: hm.. is that cause it's not loaded or a part of another device?
<Mamarok> noaXess: you might want to have a look at this bug on Launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/317094
<shadeslayer> noaXess: well lspci and lshw dont depend on the loaded modules afaik
<shadeslayer> i was searching for bugs too ;)
<Mamarok> this is the "general" bug to gather all data for various touchscreen manufaturers and trying to solve the problem
<Mamarok> manufacturers*
<noaXess> Mamarok: so.. what you think.. install evtouch anyway and test?
<noaXess> or what you will do?
<Mamarok> noaXess: yes, there is not much of a choice if you can't get other data
<noaXess> Mamarok: ok... so search for a howto..
<Mamarok> noaXess: but you should skim through the submitted stuff to see if you can find something similar to your output
<noaXess> ok
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: hint: subscribe to the bugs ML and then search locally in kmail, much faster than searching on Launchpad :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well i have subscribed to kubuntu bugs.. i was searching in that :)
<shadeslayer> but i guess since i have a new subscription this bug was not in it
<noaXess> ayn knowledge en evtouch?
<noaXess> in ^
<noaXess> shadeslayer: Mamarok: look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384264/ on line 62: N: Name="AsusTek, Inc. MultiTouch"
<Mamarok> noaXess: oh, great, you have the handlers!
<Mamarok> so you should be able to configure the device
<noaXess> Mamarok: how??
<Mamarok> hm, lst time I did that was 6 months ago...
<Mamarok> it needs to be added to xorg.conf IIRC
<noaXess> Mamarok: i know.. but what..
<Mamarok> but since that was so long ago it might have changed
<Mamarok> let me digg that up
<noaXess> ok nice...
 * shadeslayer has no idea what handlers are ;)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it is needed to calibrate the touchscreen
<smooki> hi
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: okies..
<smooki> I have a problem with session logging dialog cause it stays in qwerty, how can I fix that please ?
<smooki> anyone please ?
<noaXess> lunch time... enjoy your meal's :)
<Mamarok> noaXess: did you run lshal yet?
<smooki> Ok, I think I got it, but session manager should allow to switch keymap, like windwos does
<apofis2010> hola
<smooki> hoooo still not set
<apofis2010> alguien habla español?
<Mamarok> !es | apofis2010
<ubottu> apofis2010: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<smooki> damn, how do you change the keymap for session manager ?
<smooki> apofis2010: , search for a spanish chan
<Mamarok> smooki: I just told him
<apofis2010> tnks
<Mamarok> smooki: also,why changing the keymap for the sessionmanager? Configure different ones in the systemsettings and change in the SysTray
<smooki> please help me
<Mamarok> smooki: did you just read what I told you?
<tinashe> hi guys..I want to ask how to install kubuntu minimal install from a Kubuntu 9.10 CD....
<Mamarok> tinashe: do you already have an Ubuntu installation?
<smooki> oops Mamarok
<smooki> Mamarok : why change it ? well, as I use an azerty keyboard, getting qwerty at session manager is not conveniant you see ...
<tinashe> Mamarok, hi there..i want to install a fresh Kubuntu Minimal Install on a Virtual Machine for certain projects which should be shippable in terms of the VM sizes...
<Mamarok> tinashe: the CD actually *is* a minimal Kubuntu
<Mamarok> it just contains a lot of langauge packs
<Mamarok> smooki: configure different keyboard layouts in the systemsetting -> Region and language and activate the changer for the SysTray, then you can easily switch.
<tinashe> Mamarok, I know..i meant more minimal than that..if possible...otherwise, how many gigs would it take me to install the minimal CD
<smooki> Mamarok : I've allready done that, but I has no effect on session manager itself !
<tinashe> Mamarok, I want to create a VM hard disk < 1Gb
<Mamarok> tinashe: yes, the CD is much less, and you only instll the langauges you need, that makes much less than the iso size
<Mamarok> smooki: you should set your system locale right, then
<smooki> Mamarok: , set locale, where please ?
<Mamarok> session manager uses the system keyboard setting, chosen on installation
<Mamarok> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Mamarok> smooki: see above
<tinashe> Mamarok, ok..how do i get to select the packages i want for the minimal install..in suse there is an option for that..how about kubuntu?
<jussi01> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<smooki> well I asked for azerty during installation, believe me, and really KDE team should add a keymap switcher
<Mamarok> smooki: hm, then this is a bug, first time I hear about though
<smooki> Mamarok : bug or not, there really must be a switcher, like windows afaik
<theseus> Hi I installed the "gnome-control-center" because of some issues of my gtk application sounds, but since then all my notications changed from plasma notification to gnome notification. They are realy ugly, is there a way to change them back?
<smooki> anyway thanks for helping Mamarok
<Mamarok> smooki: that should not be necessary since it should use the azerty keyboard by default, if configured correctly
<tinashe> smooki, Mamarok the mini.iso CDs available there are Ubuntu..I want to install Kubuntu...
<smooki> well, many people will not even know what is keymap, so allowing to easilly change that would be appreciated by azerty kb onwer
<smooki> tinashe : what ?
<jussi01> smooki: just a quick thing, does changing the language of the login manager help?  (not ideal, but maybe try it?) system settings -> advanced -> login manager -> language
<smooki> nope it doesn't
<smooki> sadly
<tinashe> smooki, erm erm..I mean the link you gave me has only Ubuntu minimal cds..and not Kubuntu...
<smooki> tinashe : I didn't give you any link dude
<jussi01> tinashe: the minimal is neither, you can choose ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop... it allows you to choose what you want
<Daugha|n> tinashe: apt-get install kubuntu desktop after install.
<Daugha|n> Forgot the hyphen.
<tinashe> smooki, sorry..that was directed to ubottu..sorry...
<jussi01> !bot | tinashe
<ubottu> tinashe: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Mamarok> tinashe: the person giving you those links was jussi01, not ubottu, which is just a bot
<tinashe> Mamarok, well in the chat i saw this from him..pretty sure..n-way burning the Min. CD now..did u say it gives an option of Kubuntu and Ubuntu on Installation?
<Mamarok> tinashe: yes, you can choose on installation which desktop you want to install
<tinashe> Mamarok, kk..thanks..one other question...would be a 500MB VM Hard Disk be enough for this min cd?
<tinashe> Mamarok, considering that most files will be extracted...
<smooki> ok to change the 'native' keymap, the ubuntu's site says to use dpkg-reconfigure, but I don't get this, so I tried a search but I cant define witch pak is related ... can someone help me ?
<tinashe> Mamarok, I mean during installation...
<tinashe> Mamarok, am not nagging..just want to ask if a 500MB VM Hard Disk is enough for the minimal install CD..considering that files are gonna be extraced..
<tinashe> Mamarok, before I installl.
<Mamarok> tinashe: I doubt that, 500 Mb is very tiny
<tinashe> Mamarok, ok...so roughly what size...
<smooki> sudo dpkg-reconfigure localconf   ---->   Package `localconf' is not installed and no info is available.
<Mamarok> tinashe: 1.5 Bg would be more sane to have
<Mamarok> smooki: there is no such package
<smooki> well
<Mamarok> are you shoure you typed that correctly?
<ema> ciaoooooooooooo
<ema> list
<smooki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf <--- they say to use $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<Mamarok> it should read localeconf
<Mamarok> smooki: you missed the e
<Mamarok> !list > ema
<ubottu> ema, please see my private message
<smooki> ok sorry ^^
<smooki> but even wrtting it well, I got that response
<smooki> Mamarok : ?
<Mamarok> smooki: I am checking, wait
<smooki> thanks
<Mamarok> smooki: to configure the locales you can use the locale command
<Mamarok> localeconf is not used anymore, that wiki is a bit old, sorry
<ema> ciaoooo
<ema> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<smooki> Mamarok : what is old, to use localeconf or dpkg-reconfigure localeconf ?
<ema> hello
<Mamarok> localeconf
<ema> !list
<Mamarok> ema: please stop that!
<smooki> ema, this is not a wared chan
<Mamarok> smooki: s/he is gone
<smooki> Mamarok : this drive me mad
<smooki> cant I edit a file ?
<Mamarok> smooki: set your locales with the locale command, it is described there
<Mamarok> and set your keyboard, described a bit more down in that page
<smooki> pl
<smooki> ok
<smooki> but there is not a file to edit ? that would be easier
<Mamarok> smooki: you just have to type a line to configure that, no need to edit anything
<tinashe_> Mamarok, man is there a way of using advanced install when installing ubuntu minimal cd..
<Mamarok> tinashe_: it uses the alternative installer, what do you mean by "advanced instalL"?
<tinashe_> Mamarok, oh..i mean selecting only the packages you want to install besides the default...
<Mamarok> tinashe_: I guess you have the choice for a minimal installation, everything else you can add afterwards
<Mamarok> I have never used it
<Mamarok> ok, meal time, bbl
<tinashe_> Mamarok, kk..thanks...
<noaXess> Mamarok: so.. back..
<noaXess> lshal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384338/
<sate> Hi installed GDM , how do I run it?
<shadeslayer> sate: just logout?
<noaXess> sate: have you reconfigured it? sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm should do all what needed and set gdm as default display manager
<shadeslayer> sate: when you installed gdm it would have asked you if you want to set it as default
<sate> yeah I said no
<noaXess> sate: but why, you work in kubuntu?
<sate> I do
<sate> but my computer is acting sluggish
<noaXess> why gdm? not kdm?
<sate> I just need a new windows manager, thats not using so much resources
<Torch> sate: you misunderstand.
<Torch> sate: kdm is not a window manager.
<sate> What I mean is, I need may need to use GDM, because it doesn't use so much resources like KDE
<Torch> sate: if you want to run _gnome_ instead of _kde_ you can still use either kdm or gdm. they're login managers, i.e. the applications you enter your password into at the start.
<shadeslayer> sate: untrue
<shadeslayer> sate: you can make your WM as light as you please
<noaXess> sate: just install ubuntu-desktop then you get gnome.. or fresh install ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<sate> ahh
<sate> so installing GDM won't solve anything?
<Torch> sate: i think you're confused about what you want, what's using resources and what isn't and what is what.
<Torch> sate: no.
<Torch> sate: nothing at all. it's just ugly ;-)
<sate> I agree, but my computer crys lately :(
<sate> I got all desktop effects off
<shadeslayer> sate: whats your config?
<sate> What do you mean shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> sate: like hardware configuration?
<sate> oh my specs
<sate> I have a toshiba satellite m115 s3094
<sate> Upgraded to 2 gigs of ram, 1.6ghz duo, crappy intel 945 gpu card
<sate> Should I not be using kde shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> sate: um that looks fine
<Torch> sate: the intel card can be problematic. the drivers, especially. apart from that it should run very well with that specs.
<sate> Well I just notice that when I run youtube, my cpu fan runs constantly.. When I had ubuntu installed, It didn't run that much
<sate> I really like the KDE, but I just don't want to kill my computer :/
<Torch> sate: you won't harm your computer that way if it's not broken and not overclocked.
<sate> So the cpu fan being on is okay?
<shadeslayer> sate: absolutely
<Torch> sate: of course. it exists to cool the cpu. as long as it's running, all is well.
<X-TREME-AS> Hey all
<sate> Don't get me wrong my laptop is a fine computer, I just don't want to over kill it.  Like I had windows 7 installed, but it was too much
<edakiri> HI.. I know about !kde.  I'm running Ubuntu Lucid Lynx.  Does anyone know about activity porting KDE3 to LL?
<edakiri> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<shadeslayer> edakiri: KDE 3 is officially unsupported in LL
<shadeslayer> edakiri: also on karmic ;)
<edakiri> I know it is 'unofficial' I just desperately need to upgrade frome KDE4 to KDE3.
<edakiri> So I may go back to karmic.
<shadeslayer> edakiri: upgrade? thats a downgrade ;)
<jetdrone> hi, with Kate every time i open a file it opens a new instance of the editor, i know if i use kate -u file it reuses the editor, is there a way to get this as the default behavior on kubuntu? I open lots of files and would like them to be on the same kate window like it happens with notepad++ on windows
<Peace-> jetdrone: maybe modifying the laucher?
<jetdrone> ok if i do that on /usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop it works, and maybe offtopic is it just me or shouldn't this be the default behavior?
<phil> hi
<Peace-> hi
<Peace-> :)
<phil> i've got a quite annoying problem with vim in ubuntu, if i :make inside of vim, and there is an error somewhere, vim trys to open that file and it fails to do so properly.
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> bad :)
<Peace-> i dunno anyway
<phil> i start vim with #vim src/whatever.cpp and if the error shows up in src/classes/xy.cpp then vim tries to open xy.cpp in the root directory instead. this does not happen with an old suse system
<phil> wondered if i should ask in the #vim channel
<phil> but it does not fail in suse so i ended up here
<Peace-> phil: i am sorry but :) like i said  i dunno cuz i am a video audio semi-expert and that's all
<phil> Peace-: yeah probably a kubuntu vim fan club channel would be a better place to ask :-)
<Peace-> phil: maybe you coukd get more answer on #ubuntu
<phil> Peace-: i'll try that one, thanks Peace- Peace :-)
<turtle^s0up> hi, does anyone know what directories Adobe Flash gets installed in?
<ToxinPowe>  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<Kasm279> what is the package name fo rintel graphics drivers?
<edakiri> Kasm279: xorg-server-intel  or similar.
<Peace-> Kasm279: mmm libdrm2_2.4.15  libdrm-intel1_2.4.15 xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.9.1
<Kasm279> hey edakiri
<Kasm279> do you know of a way withing th esudo apt-get thing to search?
<Peace-> apt-cache search package
<Peace-> Kasm279: -----> service menu made by me
<Peace-> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Apt-servicemenu?content=108087
<edakiri> Kasm279: you can safely remove all other xorg-server-thingy
<Kasm279> thanks Peace-
<edakiri> or most intel users can.
<Kasm279> can i put all those in one line and have it get all three or do i need to do it seperately?
<Kasm279> im sorry, but ive been away from a REAL terminal for a while >.>
<edakiri> Kasm279: you can do:   aptitude install package0 package1 package2
<Kasm279> bleh
<Kasm279> it isnt working
<Kasm279> edakiri: says aptitude cant be found
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install stuff
<Kasm279> and it cant find any of those packages
<Peace-> well
<Kasm279> im on 9.1 btw
<Peace-> packages i have written  have number
<Peace-> you should use autocomplete feature
<Peace-> press TAB after you have written some stuff like
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Peace-> sudo apt-ge install xserver ...NOW PRESS TAB
<Peace-> it should show you
<Peace-> a lots of packages
<Kasm279> if i remove the number it works
<Kasm279> and i tried to get that thingy of yours and konquerer decided to open it up
<Kasm279> instead of downloading it
<BluesKaj> Kasm279, which graphics ?
<Kasm279> brb
<Kasm279> restarting xserv
<Kasm279> BluesKaj: i cant remember the exact number but its in the 8xxx series
<BluesKaj> 8xxx series nvidia ?
<Kasm279> intel
<Kasm279> i know, its horrible
<Kasm279> im gonna eventually grab a 1GB video card for it
<BluesKaj> Kasm279, intel grphics is probly ok , just gotta find the right drivers for it
<Kasm279> BluesKaj: meh, a GeForce2 MX/200 beats it
<Kasm279> unfortunelty the version i have of that card is AGP...
<Kasm279> and this only has PCI slots
<Kasm279> its a nice system though
<Kasm279> Sysinfo for 'kasm279-desktop': Linux 2.6.28-11-generic running KDE 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2), CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.20GHz at 3191 MHz (6384 bogomips), HD: 2/73GB, RAM: 413/465MB, 122 proc's, 24.1min up
<BluesKaj> kasm do, lspci | grep VGA
<BluesKaj> Kasm279, lspci | grep VGA , in the terminal
<Kasm279> BluesKaj: it doesnt do naything
<Kasm279> just gives me another line to type in
<Kasm279> does it need sudo?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> make sure the expression is exactly like I typed it
<Kasm279> well wth
<Kasm279> well wth
<Kasm279> i thoguht i typed it right
<Kasm279> copy'n'paste worked
<Kasm279> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<BluesKaj> and , no output ?
<Kasm279> thats the output
<BluesKaj> ok good
<Kasm279> wait BluesKaj
<Kasm279> how many spaces did you pput in?
<BluesKaj> that looks correct . Kasm279
<Kasm279> anyway, any ideas on how to get all the purdy effects with this thing BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> so what are you looking to do ?
<Kasm279> get a triver to enable comositioning and stuff :\
<Kasm279> i installed one but i cant remember how to restart xserv
<Kasm279> e
<BluesKaj> xserver must be running if you have a desktop
<Kasm279> BluesKaj: i remember a way to restart it if say the computer crashed
<BluesKaj> go to a tty and type startx
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+f1 , then startx, but that won't work if it's already running
<BluesKaj> X that is
<Kasm279> we33
<Kasm279> 3662s 352e 5 g6t 5t rest-
<Kasm279> wtf
<Kasm279> oh
<Kasm279> numlock was on
<FloodBotK2> Kasm279: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kasm279> nou
<BluesKaj> Kasm279,  ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the desktop
<Kasm279> thanks BluesKaj
<Kasm279> BluesKaj: its ctrl+alt+backspace
<Kasm279> if you have it turned on (to reset xserver)
<UnixDawg> is skype somewhere in the pkgs ?
<UnixDawg> that are not standard ?
<BluesKaj> Kasm279, I was about to suggest you turn X off with sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop , then startx , then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start , after drpping to the TTY
<Kasm279> BluesKaj: does the shortcut do the same thing?
<BluesKaj> no
<Kasm279> and what do you mean by TTY?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+bspc does nothing on machines after jaunty
<Kasm279> the control-alt-f1-6 terminals?
<BluesKaj> Kasm279, the TTY is the same as the terminal only without the Xserver
<BluesKaj> yes
<Kasm279> is that where you use the control-alt-f(1-6) keys to g-
<Kasm279> k
<Kasm279> brb then
<Kasm279> BluesKaj: after startx it dumped me bacj into the gui
<ujjain> Is it true that only the Ubuntu alternate installer can create LVM partitions?? Seems such a vital option. And where can I find this alternate CD?
 * Kasm279 pokes BluesKaj
<ujjain> PC  (Intel x86) alternate install CD << How many bits is this?
<luciano> bom dia pessoal
<Kasm279> does this freeze up Konq with you guys? http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel845g/
<Kasm279> gah
<Kasm279> i have to go D:
<Kasm279> ill get back to this tonight >.>
<Kasm279> later BluesKaj and thanks for your help
<mudassar> hi guys, can somebody solve my problem I am having problem compiling with g++
<shadeslayer> mudassar: sure
<shadeslayer> mudassar: whats the problem
<mudassar> shadeslayer: where should I paste the error ?
<shadeslayer> !pastebin | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noaXess> what does kubuntu-firefox-installer do? i can't run it..
<shadeslayer> noaXess: install firefox..
<mudassar> shadeslayer: here is the error ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/384404/
<noaXess> shadeslayer: right :) but what exactly..
<shadeslayer> noaXess: install firefox+kde integration
<shadeslayer> mudassar: ok apparently you havent defined the function
<shadeslayer> mudassar: no matching function for call to ‘transform
<shadeslayer> mudassar: either you missed out some variables to pass or the function has a different name
<mudassar> shadeslayer: it works in windows when built with visual studio
<mudassar> shadeslayer: I am using STL library
<shadeslayer> mudassar: well i think #C++ is a better channel for this
<shadeslayer> mudassar: they are pretty good at this,i had a question and they solved it asap
<noaXess> shadeslayer: i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/384406/
<shadeslayer> noaXess: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384407/
<noaXess> shadeslayer: same on you?
<shadeslayer> noaXess: looks like it
<shadeslayer> noaXess: well apachelogger might have more info
<shadeslayer> hes the dev on that
<noaXess> apachelogger: any idea about lateste kubuntu-firefox-installer?
<noaXess> have the same problem on two machines..
<noaXess> apachelogger: here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/384411/
<shadeslayer> noaXess: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/460225
<shadeslayer> bleh
<shadeslayer> wrong bug... i thought it was related to our crash
<n8w> anyone willin to help me out with settin up python environment in kubuntu?
<darthanubis> anyone notice that kde does not report the correct refresh rate for your monitor. Has it showing as 50hz i you use nvidia?
<shadeslayer> !python | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<shadeslayer> woops
<shadeslayer> n8w: ^^
<shadeslayer> n8w: all the documentation is on the site..
<n8w> shadeslayer:  ye but ive got a problem which is more related to kubuntu than to python
<shadeslayer> n8w: sure shoot :)
<n8w> shadeslayer:  i set up all paths correctly by usin "export blabla" ...env lists all path correctly, but the installer keeps sayin that i should set correct paths
<shadeslayer> n8w: ok did you reload the terminal with : source .bashrc
<n8w> shadeslayer:  ufff...nope
<shadeslayer> n8w: :)
<shadeslayer> n8w: you need to do that
<n8w> shadeslayer:  just to make clear what im dealin with:  http://tiny.cc/aIQOU
<shadeslayer> n8w: ill be going in a few mins
<n8w> shadeslayer:  ok,i will try what u say
<n8w> shadeslayer:  sounds promisin:)))))
<shadeslayer> n8w: ok ive gtg,but try the source .bashrc command
<shadeslayer> it should work :)
<n8w> shadeslayer:  thx m8
<shadeslayer> np
<n8w> ok:))) ..well....could anyone help me with the command bashrc?
<Biosftw> Is there a way to copy a special part of a pdf and convert it to ps without losing its vector graphic property
<n8w> nobody?
<n8w> cmon ppl
<darthanubis> solved
<noaXess> where is is the linux source located if i have installed it?
<vbgunz> my korganizer daemon doesn't really run by itself anymore. why?
<vbgunz> anyone know why creating shortcuts in the menu editor for applications no longer work?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, adding to panel or desktop ?
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I open up the menu editor. select the system monitor. apply the shortcut of "Ctrl+Alt+Del" to it and save. I press the shortcut combination but the system monitor doesn't come up. this used to work. it no longer works in KDE 4.4 on Kubuntu 9.10
<noaXess> how can i change the linux source that hid will be compiled as module and not built in the kernel?
<BluesKaj> hmm, never used that method, I just right click on the app in the menu and select add to panel
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I just checked global shortcuts, under run command interface, show system activity, there I can change the shortcut. but it appears I can no longer apply shortcuts to programs in the menu editor
<BluesKaj> noaXess, as long as you haven't insalled it already compiling anewer version from source shouldn't cause a problem
<noaXess> ok
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to attend to for a few mins
<ujjain> Should I use ln -s /media/ACER/private /private to mount a NTFS partition at /work?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: i'm trying that: http://lii-enac.fr/en/projects/shareit/linux-howto.html
<noaXess> have a multitouch netbook ASUS EEE T91MT
<noaXess> now whant get multitouch running..
<noaXess> BluesKaj: nice if you can help :)
<noaXess> any tip in this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/384444/
<noaXess> i try compiling a multitouch driver for my asus eee t91mt
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/384444/
<noaXess> ups
<fcomtois> hey guys
<fcomtois> anybody awake?
<bitsmart> hello
<noaXess> a lot of :)
<BluesKaj> noaXess, I have no idea about multitouch displays
<fcomtois> haha
<noaXess> BluesKaj: but the output of my make? maybe any hint or tip .. first message ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.
<bitsmart> question about kde, when I install a KDE theme it never changes the widget style/window decorations. do I have to install the theme directly to /usr/share/kde4/apps/kthememanager/themes/  ?
<fcomtois> I have a stupid ass question, but is it possible to increase responsiveness on kubuntu, I mean I have a relatively fast computer, but still feels a bit sluggish
<BluesKaj> noaXess, the output says: Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it
<noaXess> BluesKaj: no success.. have tried it then: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384447/
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, what specs does your pc have ?
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: P4 3.0ghz w HT, 2GB ram, 80GB HD, Ati 9600 XT
<bitsmart> ?
<BluesKaj> I think you have to cd into the kernel rc dir , noaXess
<noaXess> BluesKaj: i'm in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20
<noaXess> ah wait..
<noaXess> was in *-generic
<noaXess> but same problem in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, seems decent , have you checked your graphics driver ...up to date etc ?
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: well the Ati9600XT is not supported with the lastest ATI drivers, so I need to use open source
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: I mean it's not slow, the graphics are fine, just feel a tad unresponsive
<Machtin> hm.. how can i manage which daemons/services i want to run automatically after booting?
<BluesKaj> ahh , that could be it , but most open source atis work ok . Dunno what to tell you about sluggish response , could be a memory leak or an app that's hogging your cpu ...difficult to say unless you check in ssystem monitor
<noaXess> what is the default kernel for lucid?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, uname -a gives me 2.6.32-14-generic ..I'm on lucid
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: I doubt it's a leak, I mean I just installed it
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: but it's not a big issue obviously
<darthanubis> anyone here us deluge and connect to it remotely with the gtk-ui?
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, check in system monitor
<noaXess> BluesKaj: can you check if there is a mosart module?
<bitsmart> question about kde, when I install a KDE theme it never changes the widget style/window decorations. do I have to install the theme directly to /usr/share/kde4/apps/kthememanager/themes/  ?
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, you'll find it in kmenu/system
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: will do
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: Im used to it, been using KDE since version 2
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, ok :)
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: but havent used KDE 4.3
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: can I ask you one thing, Samba is acting weird,
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, yeah I don't use samba directly , prefer smbclient , works just as well on my nerwork
<vbgunz> anybody know of quick regular expression testing guis like kodos?
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: what is the difference?
<BluesKaj> or better , actaully fcomtois
<darthanubis> Seems odd no one ever has a reply for any question I ask?
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, tbh not exactly sure , but smbclient seems to be a stripped down version of samba which works directly with you file manager like dolphin or konqueror
<BluesKaj> odd darthanubis , dunno if anyone here uses deluge
<ct529> hi there!
<BluesKaj> !hi | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ct529>  is it possible to download films from lovefilm manually on kubuntu? I have an account with them.
<ct529> hi BluesKaj
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: because samba really sucks hehe
<ct529> or if not download them, at least stream them
<BluesKaj> ct529 dunno what that that is ...use ktorrent for torrents
<ct529> oh no .... it is one of those sites where you can watch films online by paying a certain amount a month, but sometime it is a bit difficult because the line is not brilliant .... so I could download it somehwere esle where I have a good connection and then watch them at home, like bbc iplayer
<BluesKaj> can you download them in windows ?
<Serraphyn> How do I disable key repeat?
<BluesKaj> ct529, if so then you can do the same with the wget command in the terminal , right click on the movie , choose it's link address then , "thelink address"
<ct529> BluesKaj: I do not know .... always watch them in kubuntu
<n8w> guys, when u use export for settin up paths, do u use any command after the execution?
<BluesKaj> wget thelinkaddress
<ct529> BluesKaj: it is a flash video .... it does not return a link
<genii> ct529: I recommend https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8189
<ct529> genii: what is that?
<genii> ct529: It lets you download stuff like embedded flash videos from websites
<ct529> genii: thanks a lot!
<BluesKaj> right on genii , i was looking for that :)
<gabriele_> ciao ragazzi
<gabriele_> come faccio per entrare in un altro server in konversation?
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ct529> genii: how does it work?
<ct529> genii: I have installed it but ....
<bitsmart> what is all this business about the kdmtheme manager being broken? /etc/default/kdm.d and the widget style being stuck on the default?
<fcomtois> is it a common issue that I cant open the network manager in KDE?
<genii> ct529: Right-click anywhere on the screen and select "convert this video" and choose some format to save it in
<timothy_> could i please get some input from you people
<johnnyq> hi guys, i've just upgraded kubuntu to the newest version on my laptop. turns out, that nvidia driver support has been disabled and i've got only shell access now. can anybody help me get the GUI to work again?
<genii> timothy_: If you first describe your problem it may be easier to get some input on it
<timothy_> my mouse stops working randomly i think its when i open certain pkgs but i plug another mouse in and it will work for a while too then it stops the light even turns off like i dont have power to the usb the only way to get the mice to work again is to restart
<timothy_> usually only takes 3 to 5 minutes im on the newest kubuntu
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: I disabled Compiz, now it's more responsive :-)
<UnixDawg> anyone know if the dlink dbt-120 bluetooth usb dongle is supported ?
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, yeah compiz is ok , but desktop effects is almost as good with less load and more stability (it uses compiz at a lower level btw)
<timothy_> genii_: ive seen this problem all over forums and ive seen complaints but no answers maybe my bios isnt compatible ... i dont know
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: but I mean I disabled everything
<UnixDawg> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: it still feels a bit sluggish, it's quite weird
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, well my pc isn' quite as new and up to date as your( 5yrs old now) , but i don't see any sluggishness with desktop effects enabled
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: what's your graphic card? Intel ? Nvidia?
<BluesKaj> wobbly windows,  cube etc ...nvidia geforce7600gt
<taga101> morning all!!
<BluesKaj> !hi | taga101
<ubottu> taga101: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: yeah your 7600GT is making the difference
<BluesKaj> yeah, could be alright
<timothy_> my mouse stops working randomly i think its when i open certain pkgs but i plug another mouse in and it will work for a while too then it stops the light even turns off like i dont have power to the usb the only way to get the mice to work again is to restart
<timothy_> just stopped
<timothy_> fml
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: can I bother for one last thing, I dont understand why smbclient keep asking me for a login and password
<fcomtois> which I dont need
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, well that's std procedure
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, that's security for the pc you are connecting to
<timothy_> seriously doods anyone know why my mouse would stop working randomly and when i plug another mouse in it too works for a minute then stops
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: I know, but with normal Ubuntu I didnt need that
<fcomtois> BluesKaj: that's why Im perplexed
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, that's changed , no need to be perplexed , username and pw is std now in karmic
<fcomtois> BluesKaj:  but I had the normal Karmic running last week... and no problem to access my samba shares
<BluesKaj> ever since i installed karmic . username and pw permissions has been the case ..perhaps you can change it to auto ,I haven't bothered to try
<BluesKaj> fcomtois, well it's time for my daily walk ...BB in an hr or so.
<Ferran> Is it even possible yet to do?
<Ferran> Hi.  I'd like to move my family members to Kubuntu.  One requirement I can't figure out how to do -- syncing contacts & calendar between Kontact & a Smartphone.  I did a bunch of reading, and there seems to be all sorts of bad feelings/opinions between Opensync, SymcML, KDE.
<afief> Is there a quick application to format a partition/drive that I can use?
<apparle> hi guys
<Ferran> afief: Can you use cfdisk ?
<afief> Ferran: sure, but I was hoping for a GUI
<Ferran> afief then gparted?
<afief> Ferran: thanks :)
<afief> Ferran: hadn't thought about gparted
<Ferran> afief It is handy to keep a CD of systemrescuecd around I find, too.  It includes gparted ...
<afief> Ferran: actually this is to reformat a disk on key to fat32 so that my dvd can read it...
<afief> Ferran: I wonder if adding a "Format" option to Dolphin would be desirable
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to loop mic sounds to speakers?
<Ferran> afief cfdisk is very simple for doing that ...
<afief> Ferran: oh I agree, but you know, trying to get the other kids on the block to use Linux too and they are scared when I tell them to run the scary terminal
<afief> Ferran: by the way, I used mkfs.vfat to format it, but it bothered me that I *had* to drop to a terminal for that(although admittedly it's not a common thing to do)
<Ferran> afief Then gparted is good.  But if you worry about them being uncomfortable with terminal, I am not so sure that giving them a partition manager is a good idea.
<afief> Ferran: you know windows user, they learn how to use a GUI and think they should be given a PhD in computer science for that
<Sakui> what is pulseaudio libs?
<Ferran> Sakui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<Sakui> because it's disabling the nvidia soundcard and pulseaudio does not work
<Ferran> Does anyone sync a mobilephone with Kubuntu?
<Sakui> is there a way to disable it?
<Ferran> Sakui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio -> PulseAudioRemoval.  Before you do, you may wish to familiarize with Ubuntu's excellent documentation.  It can be very useful.
<Sakui> k
 * BluesKaj returns from daily trek
<UnixDawg> ok found a small issue
<UnixDawg> why does /home not link to /usr/home
<AlienDK> Stupid ubuntu guys threw me outta their channel -.-
<AlienDK> Yeah, go ahead. THROW ME OUT! Family friendly my ass -.-!
<wizkoder> AlienDK: What did you do?
<raymears> hi folks, quick question: i have 2 repos in my sources.list file: beta and backports. i need backports for kde sc 4.4, i need beta for amarok 2.3b; thing is, amarok does not get upgraded, inspite the version from beta being higher than the one from backports. i tried everything up to and including dist-upgrade; amarok's version still remains 2.2.2.90-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1
<afief> raymears: if you have synaptic you can force amarok to use a specific version(I don't know how to do it using apt though)
<raymears> afief: shouldn't apt automatically take the highest version number?
<raymears> also.. how do i do it from synaptic (i have synaptic)
<afief> raymears: basically yes, but sometimes there are issues that make it not do it
<shadeslayer> raymears: that is the highest version
<shadeslayer> raymears:   Candidate: 2:2.2.2.90-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1
<afief> raymears: select your package, then in the menu: package->force version
<raymears> hmm.. bloody hell. you're right, shadeslayer
<raymears> that is the beta
<raymears> at least that is what "aptitude show amarok" tells me
<raymears> ...ok. i am officially an idiot.
<sledge> Who understands vmware?
<sledge> i have an supposedly vmware image
<raymears> shadeslayer: thank you for opening my eyes. i should not have commenced drinking so early after all, inspite it being friday night and all that
<sledge> but it has vmx, .img
<sledge> and ive never used anything but .iso
<shadeslayer> sledge: use the .vmx file
<sledge> shadeslayer,  as far as what? loading that up like an iso?
<shadeslayer> sledge: use the .vmx file as the vmware image
<shadeslayer> sledge: the .img is for writing to a pen drive
<sledge> ok
<sledge> shadeslayer,  do you know an easy way to install vmware from apt in terminal?
<shadeslayer> sledge: theres kvm
<shadeslayer> sledge: and you can just do : kvm -m 512 -cdrom filename.vmx
<shadeslayer> which launches a vm with 512 MB ram
<Ferran> A survey!  What (smart)phone do you 'use' with Kubuntu? Do you sync it, and how?
<shadeslayer> Ferran: please ask in ot
<shadeslayer> !ot | Ferran
<ubottu> Ferran: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Ferran> shadeslayer: Why?  I am interested in syncing solutions within my Kubuntu installation.
<shadeslayer> Ferran: your initial question is OT
<Ferran> It is completely Kubuntu related.
<Ferran> Really? How is " Hi.  I'd like to move my family members to Kubuntu.  One requirement I can't figure out how to do -- syncing contacts & calendar between Kontact & a Smartphone.  I did a bunch of reading, and there seems to be all sorts of bad feelings/opinions between Opensync, SymcML, KDE." offtopic?
<Ferran> I thought so ...
<shadeslayer> Ferran: really... i dont want to argue... i have a imp packaging session right now
<ujjain> I have XMMS2 installed, but it does not show up in GNOME, wazzap?
<Ferran> shadeslayer: Then go do your thing.  You're contributing nothing but wrong judgements to my question.
<ujjain> Can Audacious use this skin? http://www.winamp.com/skin/winamp3-default-skin/140397
<NewProggie> Hello everybody
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<NewProggie> I just bought myself a new PC with an ATI Radeon 5750 graphic card and I cant login to kubuntu (fresh installation). I enter my username and password and get redirected to the loginscreen again. Where can I start to fix the problem, please?
<NewProggie> Can somebody please give me a hint, where to start searching for the error?
<aramis> can anyone help me with KDE?
<aramis> anyone?
<Solak> aramis: what is the problem?
<aramis> i am new to it.. want some basic tips.
<NewProggie> Solak, have you read my problem?
<Solak> aramis: can you be more specific?
<KDesk> NewProggie: I read something similar to your problem
<KDesk> NewProggie: what language do you have your setup? different to english or so?
<NewProggie> I'm a german user
<KDesk> NewProggie: I read the problem here http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2010/02/when-x-decides-to-crash.html
<KDesk> NewProggie: the user had he_IL local, when he switch to en it worked. Try login to conole (ALT F1)
<KDesk> NewProggie: and make a new user, then try to login with the new user.
 * Solak had an odd problem yesterday: some settings were gone (wallpaper, geometry of folder-view and a panel, also the size of the panel at the bottom of the screen)
<Solak> I know there was not much space left, but I wonder if that could have caused the problem (settings not saved at logout?)
<KDesk> Solak: yes, and maybe the logout didn't finish
<NewProggie> KDesk, ok, one step further. Now I have the problem, which I had before I was installing the proprietary driver for my ati graphic card: I just can see the harddisk logo (in the login screen) and then it starts to freeze..
<Solak> KDesk: hmm, but if the settings were saved in a previous session they wouldn't it be logical to assume settings were available and should be restored from there?
<KDesk> NewProggie: hmm, with the new user happens this?
<Solak> s/they/then
<KDesk> Solak: odd, don't know..
<NewProggie> yes, and it happened before I was installing the proprietary driver from ati
<n8w> ive turned the toolbar in dolphin off by mistake...how do i enable it again?
<Solak> KDesk: do you know where panels are stored? Perhaps I can look at that map and see if they're still available.
<NewProggie> Where can I look up some errors to get at least a hint for this problem?
<KDesk> Solak: some where in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-something..
<KDesk> n8w: right click in the toolbar and select the tolbar
<KDesk> NewProggie: in ~/.xsession-errors
<n8w> KDesk:  nope...i meant the toolbar havin menus such as file,etc
<n8w> thats why im askin,bcoz there is obvious way how to enable it
<KDesk> NewProggie:  and in /var/log/ there maybe Xorg.0.log is interesting
<KDesk> n8w: ah
<KDesk> n8w: with CTRL+m
<n8w> KDesk:  ok got it
<n8w> KDesk:  my bad,its called a manubar...
<n8w> KDesk:  anywai, its back there:))
<KDesk> n8w: ah, yes, menubar hehe. in every KDE app (almost) you can use CTRL+m to hide/show it
<Solak> KDesk: hmm, can't find it... anyway, thanks!
<scone> hello.  I've just installed kubuntu byt my network interfaces don't work
<n8w> KDesk:  ok:) thx...
<penguin42> where is the setting to disable the 'pop' notification when you click a button (in Lucid)
<scone> can anybody help me troubleshoot my network connection?
<Peace-> scone: what's about that ?
<scone> Peace-, I can't get a dhcp lease from my router.  No interwebs :(
<Peace-> scone: ethernet?
<scone> yup.  i have 2 interfaces, one is 10/100, one is gig-e
<Peace-> that s strnage
<Peace-> let me see you interfaces
<Sakui> how can I tell apt-get not to install libpulse?
<Peace-> your interfacs
<Peace-> omg
<genii> !pinning | Sakui
<ubottu> Sakui: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Peace-> scone:  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<scone> k
<genii> Sakui: So in your /etc/apt/preferences file use a number of -1
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<scone> auto lo
<scone> iface lo inet loopback
<genii> scone: Not here, use the pastebin please
<Peace-> thats all? scone ?
<scone> well I can't connect on the ubuntu box. heh.  gonna have to just type it ove
<scone> and yeah that's it
<Peace-> if yes it 's correct
<Peace-> scone: have you tried with sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<scone> yup
<genii> Peace-: If later than 9.04 it's now sudo restart networking
<Peace-> genii: that's nice
<Peace-> scone: i have no idea right now
<scone> Peace-, restart networking gives me "unknown instance" and init.d says "ok"
<scone> lol me too!
<Peace-> i am bit tired
<Sakui> file does not exist,
 * Peace- and without a girl right now
<Peace-> xD
<genii> Sakui: Thats correct. Create it
<scone> well darn
<Peace-> scone but i would like know this is the scheme  internet router ----ethernet---your ubuntu biox?^
<scone> Peace-, yeah. cable plugged from router to box
<scone> router to 'net
<scone> and it works fine in windows and gentoo
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> that should work fine into kubunut too
<scone> i know!
<Peace-> i mean i plug in the ethernet cable and it works here
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> scone:  maybe your card is not on ?
<scone> i mean the lights blink
<Peace-> or is not enabled via bios?
<scone> i tried ifconfig eth0 up
<scone> and like i said it works in gentoo/windows
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> scone: have you upgraded kde?
<Peace-> have you renamed $HOME/.kde?
<Peace-> i mean you can try
<scone> nah this is literally right after install
<Peace-> ah...
<Peace-> this is bad
<penguin42> scone: Simple question; is the OS finding the interfaces at all? if you do an ifconfig -a do you see the eth0 and eth1 ?
<Peace-> ifconfig what it says?
<scone> yeah ifconfig reports both interfaces
<Peace-> bios no , cable no ... the only thing is the kernel and the configurations
<Peace-> and/or
<penguin42> scone: So do you have network manager or wicd ?
<Peace-> ethernet should work even without wicd
<penguin42> but the way it's set up is different - although you would expect it to dhcp out of the box
<scone> penguin42, does it come with the install? like i said this is fresh, and without internet i cant install packages :(
<penguin42> scone: That's OK - I just can't remember what's fresh - if you do ps -eaf | grep wicd    do you get anything (other than the grep) - similarly if you grep -i networkmanager
<scone> penguin42, just the grep
<penguin42> ok - so neither networkmanager or wicd ?
<scone> nope
<penguin42> ok, (says he knowing the ubuntu rather than kubuntu install better) - in your panel do you see a network icon?
<scone> penguin42, yes
<scone> it says there are no connections
<penguin42> and if you right click on it there is a manage connections - same for me, I guess best thing is to Add one!
<penguin42> scone: Select wired and then click add
<nine_> test
<penguin42> toast
<scone> penguin42, didn't seem to do anything
<penguin42> oh
<sledge> DOES anyone know what i need to do to make rythmbox work, amarok just works like crap
 * penguin42 tends to use Exaile these days (although I was giving Amarok another go today - I just don't get why it's so hard to get going on it)
<Torch> sledge: "like crap" doesn't tell us much.
<Torch> sledge: what's wrong? what are you trying to achieve?
<sledge> amarok doesn't want to regularly show all my songs from my USB hdd
<sledge> i have to rescan everytime
<Torch> sledge: did you try juk?
<robin0800> sledge: try songbird
<sledge> robin0800, couldn't find that package with apt-get install songbird
<noctule> sledge: is the usb mounted when you try to play tracks off of it?
<Kage> Hmmm... dolphin will not open... not even from the command line
<sledge> noctule,  ofcourse.
<Kage> any ideas?
<noctule> ok, like to get the basic problems out of the way first =)
<robin0800> sledge download it from the Internet getsongbird.com
<noctule> sledge: I take it that your usb is also selected in the collection folder configuration as well, right?
<noctule> tbh, I always preferred rhythmbox as well before I fully switched to KDE
<robin0800> noctule: I find songbird sounds better than rhythmbox no idea why though
<sledge> noctule the folder yes
<noctule> Haven't actually tried songbird
<noctule> sledge: still trying to think of what the problem could be, but giving another media player may be the best route, especially if this isn't the only issue for you with amarok
<sledge> hm
<sledge> noctule,  well i like rythmbox
<KDesk> robin0800: sould be no diff in the audio quality, both use gstreamer
<noctule> ok sledge, what problems are you getting when you try to use rhythmbox?
<sledge> noctule,  missing codecs
<noctule> Ahh!
<Sakui> is there a virtual package that I can rebuild the system to the default Kubuntu setting...I removed libpulse0 and I guess it removed too much
<Sakui> ?
<noctule> ok that's more doable
<sledge> noctule,  actually nvm it disappeaerd.
<sledge> noctule,  ill find something else that works, thanks for your help.. work calls
<noctule> no worries, take care
<sledge> noctule,  i mean, i don't want to rescan everytime.. i know i probably have to edit fstab
<sledge> noctule,  that would fix it..
<noctule> sledge,  I know exactly what you mean. Give me a shout if you see me on and want to try another go at fixing it
<Sakui> is there an installer command in kubuntu 9.10?  I mean after you installed it?
<robin0800> KDesk: the only difference is the decoding codec songbird uses its own propriety one
<KDesk> robin0800: realy? for which audio type?
<robin0800> KDesk: mp3 at least not sure about other formats
<KDesk> robin0800: so it doesn't use gstreamer for mp3? or a gstreamer plugin?
<robin0800> KDesk: it uses gstreamer but not for decoding if I understand correctly
<robin0800> KDesk: more info http://getsatisfaction.com/songbird/topics/what_are_the_terms_of_licensing_for_the_fluendo_mp3_decoder_included_in_the_linux_version_of_songbird
<rosco_y> Does anyone know how to set the Desktop Page "Always On Top"?
<rosco_y> sorry, "Desktop Pager"
<KDesk> robin0800: ah, thanks, will read
<KDesk> rosco_y: the widget?
<rosco_y> KDesk: Yes, thank you.
<KDesk> rosco_y: you can not do that
<KDesk> rosco_y: but you can use a shortcurt to see the dashboard
<robin0800> KDesk: also http://www.fluendo.com/shop/product/fluendo-mp3-decoder/
<KDesk> rosco_y: or use a small panel
<rosco_y> KDesk: I did experiment with the shortcut, but I'm not sure I understand what it is supposed to do
<KDesk> rosco_y: a shortcut to see the dashbord, like the show dashboard widget :) See in System Settings
<rosco_y> I set it to ctl+d, but when I press ctl+d, nothing happens
<rosco_y> KDesk: I see your point now--Thanks@!
<KDesk> rosco_y: look in System Settings under Keyboard and mouse, then in Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<rosco_y> sheesh, I'm fluent in typo, dunno where that '@' came from
<KDesk> rosco_y:  hehe, then under Plasma Workspace
<rosco_y> Thanks again KDesk: mission accomplished!
<KDesk> or use ctrl+F10 or so
<KDesk> rosco_y: nop, Ctrl+F8 to see all workspaces
<KDesk> robin0800: but I think that the fluendo codec is only use full to use because of the patents thing, don;t think that thw quallity can be better, but I don't know. Also the codec is released under the MIT license
<binarylooks> OMG Just played with bespin. I can only say WOW
<robin0800> KDesk: try and see I suggest play same file in Rhythmbox and Songbird
<KDesk> robin0800: hmm, have to install 1000s of gnomish fils..
<robin0800> KDesk: Not for songbird no install at all for linux
<enkidu> hi, anyone having troubles with Akonadi? (segfaults etc)
<Guest74245> how do I change the kdm login screen, between entering password and actual desktop use. I guess it could be called login splash screen
<Guest74245> I can change the kdm screen but not the other one   (kde 4.4)
<binarylooks> Guest74245: after the login here is ksplash. System settings >  Appearance > Splash Screen
<Typos_King> Guest74245:    that'd be under ...  systemsettings > Splash Screen
<binarylooks> binarylooks: damn, u were a millisecond faster :-)
<Kasm279> whats the command to get info on a GPU?
<Typos_King> on a gpu?
<Guest74245> thanks
<Typos_King> and yes, I know what the acronym stand for :|
<Kasm279> Typos_King: like a graphics card
<Kasm279> its grep lspci or something
<Kasm279> but i cant remember it
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> lspci probes hardware....so
<Typos_King> you could also do a ->   lshw | less;    which gives more detaills
<Typos_King> or just lshw > myhw.txt   and view the .txt on any editor
<Typos_King> sudo lshw rather
<Typos_King> but for a quickie, just lspci
<Kasm279> just tell me the command >.>
<Typos_King> I justt did :P
<noctule> Kasm279: what kind of card are you using?
<Kasm279> noctule: thats what im trying to figure out
<Typos_King> ahh heh
<Typos_King> then just do 'lspci'
<Kasm279> ok
<Kasm279> now thatts done
<Kasm279> does anyone know how to enable desktop effects with the "Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) "
<Kasm279> ?
<Typos_King> .... enable.... well...I don't use them.... so... .can't say :|
<enkidu> Kasm279: it should work just with one click ("enable desktop effects")
<Kasm279> also, konq cant open any intel sites
<Kasm279> so i had to get Opera
<Typos_King> konq....ohhh hehe
<Typos_King> I'd say stick with opera :) IMO
<Kasm279> have you tried the 10.50b2 for windows, Typos_King?
<Typos_King> might be a js issue, not a markup one, I assume intel's site has some loaded js going, so
<Typos_King> 10.5?   no
<Typos_King> don't think I need it either :|
<Typos_King> on win32 I still use 10.1, same in *nix, works peachy for me :)
<Kasm279> well
<Kasm279> 10.50 for linux and Mac is still in aloha
<Kasm279> Typos_King: you should try the 10.50b2 for windows
<thraxsa> hey all
<Kasm279> its very fast
<Typos_King> decent DOM2 and js engine as well as great css2 and a few css3, only other browsers better than opera engine wise are safari/geckos, but noone can top it on speed though
<enkidu> ok, time to get rid of kubuntu, brb...
<Typos_King> Kasm279:    I've used opera since 1994, they've done really a good job, it has been the fastest since, is not really new
<Typos_King> and isn't really special to 10.5 either
<Kasm279> well
<Kasm279> 10.50 is faster than 10.1
<Typos_King> heh
<Kasm279> i am always grabbing the alphas and betas for opera
<Typos_King> I was there just yesterday, I didn't see it in the *nix downloads
<Kasm279> because they are mostly stable
<Kasm279> for nix and Mac its still in alpha
<Typos_King> k
<Kasm279> only windows has it in beta form
<Typos_King> I may get it when it comes out at least in beta2, and yeah, I do betas with them too, usually beta2 or more, they're stable enough
<sledge> root@karmic-9:/home/sledge# gedit /etc/fstab
<sledge> No protocol specified
<sledge> (gedit:2447): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<sledge> root@karmic-9:/home/sledge#
<FloodBotK1> sledge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donvito> Reading state information... Done
<donvito> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<donvito> why ??
<sledge> ???
<niblz> anyone know how to apply this theme from kde look? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Monochrome?content=116326
<binarylooks> which package do I need to get ubuntuone in kubuntu lucid? ubuntuone-client-gnome does not install anything usable
<jschall> I have a dell latitude d505, and the computer completely hangs when I close the lid. I have to hold the power button down to restart it. This happens no matter what the computer is set to do when it the lid is shut. so far I've tried the nomodeset kernel option and installing linux-backport-modules.
<niblz> I have tried to push download and save link as too
<donvito> anyone to help me
<donvito> Reading state information... Done
<donvito> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<Kasm279> jschall: dont buy dell >.<
<Kasm279> donvito: it would be helpful to tell us what you are doing
<rosco_y> donvito, you might try installing the proftpd package.
<jschall> Kasm279: i didn't.
<Kasm279> oic
<donvito> yes
<donvito> im trying to install that package
<donvito> and it wont get it
<binarylooks> !proftpd
<binarylooks> (no bot?)
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> binarylooks:    apt-get not working for you?    sudo apt-cache search proftpd
<niblz> or what is the file that kde looks to for a general theme like the one under setting colors scheme
<binarylooks> donvito: try proftpd-basic
<Typos_King> niblz:   what doyou mean? the themes files? or the configuration for the current theme?
<donvito> ok
<niblz> Typos_King: try appling this theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=116326&id=1&tan=37949338&PHPSESSID=19d8574d08d421935528c4618b695808
<Typos_King> donvito:   check in apt-cache search if it's in the repos
<niblz> Typos_King: sorry here http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Monochrome?content=116326
<Typos_King> hehh
<binarylooks> niblz: scifi ftw
<Typos_King> niblz:   I could be mistaken, I think I did have that theme before, and I think is a Bespin file, meaning you need to install the Bespin package, which is a themer for kde4 and uses .bespin files
<Typos_King> bespin is in the repository
<bra-tak> hey good evening
<Typos_King> allo
<niblz> Typos_King: kde4 bespin or kwin one
<Typos_King> kde4 bespin
<Typos_King> check the extension of the theme file you get, it'd have a .bespin extension
<Typos_King> you can also do your own tweaking with Bespin, is an executable package, 'bespin' and you can custom some parts of the loaded theme
<niblz> Typos_King: I only see download.php no matter what way I try to save it
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> well.... dow...h.
<niblz> Typos_King: what do you mean
<Typos_King> checking the url
<Typos_King> based on the url the filename http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/116326-Megabaks.colors    is ->  116326-Megabaks.colors
<niblz> Typos_King: try downloading
<Typos_King> I did
<Typos_King> but I don'thave kde4 on this box
<niblz> Typos_King: figured out
<niblz> thanks anyway
<binarylooks> ubuntu-one lucid anybody?
<r00t_> Hi my menu bar that had the time,my kmenu/calendar/etc on it disapeered. how do i get it back
<rmrfslash> so what is kde 4.5 gunna bring?
<Typos_King> kmenu?
<Typos_King> r00t:    I assume you're referring to the taskbar 'applets', you can just right-click the taskbar/systray and it Add > new applet
<noctule> r00t: did you remove the taskbar panel?
#kubuntu 2010-02-27
<travis_> hi
<Typos_King> allo
<travis_> how are you
<travis_> what do you think of ubuntu software center in kubuntu?
<travis_> i think it should be in it
<r00t_> noctule: yes the entire panel is missing
<Typos_King> ?
<Typos_King> travis_   what do you mean?
<travis_> have you used ubuntu software center?
<travis_> the app in ubuntu
<Typos_King> ahemm...  yes why?
<travis_> its an awesome app installer.  it should be in kubuntu
<Typos_King> must we not?
<travis_> because i dont like kpackage manager
<Typos_King> heheh
<unixdawg> ?
<Typos_King> travis_   to be fair, I prefer gui-wise synaptics
<unixdawg> kpackagekit is in kubuntu its used for installing pkgs
<travis_> i dont like kpackgekit
<travis_> kpackagekit is unorganized clutter
<travis_> i like ubuntu software center
<Typos_King> travis_    that is Synaptic :|, so install that then
<travis_> thats the main reason i didnt switch to kde at first untill i found out how to add the ubuntu software center to kubuntu
<travis_> ubuntu software center is not the synaptic
<travis_> its a different app
<Typos_King> ... is it... ahemm.... you maybe right....  either way.. Synaptic is well organized too
<travis_> i dont care for it still
<travis_> ubuntu software center should still be in kubutnu as deault
<travis_> default
<r00t_> didint kubunut used to play a smaple of audio files when you ran the mouse curser over them? is there anyway to get this feature back?
<r00t_> what version of kde is kubutnu running right now?
<Typos_King> 4.4 iirc
<unixdawg> 4.3.2 is in kubuntu 9.10
<ForeverSmurf> hello there
<unixdawg> I would like to see 4.4
<ForeverSmurf> I use knetworkmanager to connect my wireless at the moment but I also want to use wireless outside of kde, is that possible?
<Typos_King> ForeverSmurf:  sure
<Typos_King> ForeverSmurf:   so long the window manager has a tray, knetworkmanager will show up there
<maple1> niggers must *ie (internet explorer)
<ForeverSmurf> Typos_King, what about from a console login?
<maple1> I mean triggers must spy
<bazhang> !ops | maple1
<ubottu> maple1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<maple1> lmao
<maple1> stfu nigger
<maple1> likk all niggers
<taga101> its sad that people like that are still around
<taga101> surprised he even knows how to use a computer LoL
<noctule> despite so much evolution, idiocy manages to prevail somehow
<noctule> g'night all
<Typos_King> ForeverSmurf:   ... console.... ahemm... not sure you can
<bobleny> Hey, can someone tell me how large their ".xsession-errors" file is in their home directory?
<bobleny> Is there anybody even there?
<Typos_King> heeh
<bobleny> Yeah!
<Typos_King> bobleny:  why do you need to know that? anyway
<bobleny> My file is 90GB in size!!!!
<bobleny> I just need to know if that is normal?
<Typos_King> o_O
<Typos_King> hardly
 * Typos_King checks his
<Typos_King> bobleny:  4.6kbs
<bobleny> lol
<bobleny> I thought that was a bit odd.
<bobleny> I think I'm going to delete it.
<ForeverSmurf> Hello, I ready that kubuntu uses knetworkmanger which in turn uses networkmanager
<Typos_King> may want to do it in a console login session, without X loaded ^_^
<ForeverSmurf> I would like to connect to my networks without login in via a consol interface
<ForeverSmurf> I read that cnetworkmanager does this
<ForeverSmurf> but I can't find the package for cnetworkmanager under ubuntu
<ForeverSmurf> any ideas?
<Typos_King> ForeverSmurf:   yes and no, networkmanager is the service running to provide the network handling, knetworkmanager is the frontend UI to it to connect
<ForeverSmurf> Typos_King yes, netorkmanager is the daemon
<Typos_King> as an example, I don't use the knetworkmanager front-end, I use nm-applet which is the gnome one, and works fine
<ForeverSmurf> and cnetworkmanager is a front-end too but for consoles
<ForeverSmurf> I am looking for a console one
<Typos_King> ...... I see. you want to use that ....heheh....ok, that'd work
<ForeverSmurf> but I can't find it
<ForeverSmurf> it's not installed by default and I can't find a package to install it
<ForeverSmurf> maybe ubuntu does not package it
<ForeverSmurf> I think it normally supplied as part of networkmanager
<ForeverSmurf> as far as I can tell
<ForeverSmurf> I don't know enough about ubuntu and I don't know where or how to look for a program to determine what package it's in
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> ForeverSmurf     apt-cache search    network | grep -i console
<ForeverSmurf> Thank you Typos_King
<ForeverSmurf> Typos_King, I don't think ubuntu has a package for cnetworkmanager
<ForeverSmurf> nothing under grep for console, cnetwork
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> is not in the repositories
<Typos_King> I just found it...and it's   an .rpm install
<ForeverSmurf> sorry, you lost me there ;-)
<ForeverSmurf> what is an rpm install?
<Typos_King> ..heh
<ForeverSmurf> revolutions per minute?
<ForeverSmurf> rpm
<Typos_King> heheh, not quite
<bazhang> dont want to use that with Ubuntu/Kubuntu, as a rule
<Typos_King> what.....  interface do you need when using the console?
<ForeverSmurf> wireless
<ForeverSmurf> wlan0
<Typos_King> and it isn't  UP once booted to console?
<Typos_King> and how do you know itisn't? :)
<ForeverSmurf> ifconfig
<ForeverSmurf> it's only up once I login and connect with knetworkmanager
<Typos_King> you can always do -> sudo ip link set wlan0 up;
<ForeverSmurf> really?
<ForeverSmurf> cools thanks
 * Typos_King thinks
<Typos_King> no... a linked up,.... don't think it gives a connection to an access poing yet :|
<Typos_King> is doable with iwconfig   though
 * Typos_King checks for a tutorial
<ForeverSmurf> thanks
<ForeverSmurf> http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<ForeverSmurf> I found this guide looks correct
<taga101> loggin off, nite all
<Typos_King> ForeverSmurf:   yep, that's it, that's how to do it using iwconfig :)
<ForeverSmurf> thank you
<ForeverSmurf> so much
<niblz> how to start kvm
<niblz> has no wizard to start or what, sudo aptitude install kvm libvirt-bin ubuntu-vm-builder bridge-utils abd then run kvm and says fail not boot disk and I have a win7 disk in drive
<indystormjay> hey can I run monkey webserver on kde?
<matehd_> Hello
<matehd_> Van magyar ?
<mopup> what is the deal, I no sound whatsoever. phonon wants to delete my audio devices,  sez falling back to "."
<mopup> I get no I mean
<JDShewey> I have a macbook 2,1 and my touchpad is not working after upgrading to 9.10. Does anyone know what might cause this?
<maninder> how do i install a windows printer driver
<maninder> for kubuntu
<[Relic]> is there a page on why the 9.10 version makes my MB beep a lot during shut down or restart?
<poyntz> when i lock my screen the password box shows up as a plain grey colour. when i type my pword in it still works but it looks dodgy. does someone know how to fix this?
<alexander_> здесь кто-то по-русски говорит?
<alexander_> по ходу нет
<Peace-> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<usf> i've made accedently a bios passwd,can someone tell me can i get rid of it?
<kan> usf: you should reset the bios, take the bios battery off
<usf> but i cannot do it for a laptop
<usf> there is any software solution
<usf> ??
<kan> it exists on windows not sure for linux, I wil search for it
<usf> thx<kan>
<kan> try CmosPwd
<usf> akey
<[Relic]> is there a list of shut down problems somewhere?
<[Relic]> for 9.10
<[Relic]> trying to figure out why the MB starts beeping insanely when I shut down
<kan> Rlic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1181077
<[Relic]> not just a single beep, this is a repeated warning alarm type beeping
<listedaswanted> hey guys
<listedaswanted> does anyone know how to install a wacom driver?
<audra> hey ANYONE KNOW HOW TO USE KICKER IMAGES FROM KDE-LOOK.ORG?
<audra> i'D REALLY LIKE OT KNOW HOW TO CHANGE MINE.
<Peace-> audra: ,..
<audra> YEAH?
<Peace-> caps...
<bazhang> audra, no need for caps
<audra> oh sorry about that
<audra>  so.... does anyone know how to change the kicker??
<audra> i have some cool animal print kicker images.... and I want to use them
<ershad> I have just compiled and installed choqok from the source. But i couldn't configure my account, while pressing the add button nothing comes. please help
<wintemute`> so I wanted to upgrade to KDE 4.4. I added the backports repository like it said, but apt-get upgrade wants to keep back 143 packages. Is this just normal apt weirdness, or si something up?
<wintemute`> hmmm... looks like I had pending upgrades before I changed the repositories. Let's do one thing at a time... okay
<mona_> hello all :)
<mona_> plz, suggest a good html editor for linux
<mona_> at the moment i use bluefish
<gl_> have you tried kompozer?
<mona_> not yet
<mona_> It has php support, hasn't it?
<gl_> http://kompozer.net/features.php
<mona_> thx :)
<mona_> gonna try it right now
<mona_> btw, there some windows users would like to know how to create a shortcut in kubuntu for the logout window, like Alt-F4 in windowns
<mona_> haven't managed to do it yet
<ryrych> hi, how can I force memtest? Kubuntu is my only system and grub menu doesn't appear
<Peace-> ryrych: well
<Peace-> edit grub.cfg
<Peace-> ryrych: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/18/kubuntu-karmic-grub2-and-kernels-menu-set-timeout/
<ryrych> Peace: thanks :)
<Benkinooby> hi i was not able to find out how to reduce the "frequency" of wpa scans. my logfile gets spamed by CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS  messages every 2 minutes. how can i chane it to e.g. one scan every 15 minutes or even turn it of (so i have to scan manually when needed)
<audra> can someone help me with changing the kicker image on my computer?
<robin0800> Benkinooby: Yes it does seam wrong to produce that It should only be on if wifi is connecting I think
<Benkinooby> robin0800: the rescanning doesn't affect me, it just disturbs me that my logfiles are getting spamed by repeating unimportant reports. do you knwo how to change it. i checked lanchpad, ubuntusites and google... was not able to get a solution :(
<audra> anyone able to help me with this?
<robin0800> Benkinooby: if you can turn wireless  off it stops
<Benkinooby> robin0800: that is not what i am looking for. i want it to be like this: no automatic scan (if possible one scan at boot up would be nice), i do a scan, laptop connects, no further scan. i don't want scans while i am connected (i dont need roaming)
<robin0800> Benkinooby: I think later I'll write a bug for it the more I think about it it is a waste of resources if nothing else
<Benkinooby> robin0800: there are allready many boods for this (and very similar problems)
<robin0800> Benkinooby: if your on eth0 or mobile dongle you don't need it at all
<Benkinooby> robin0800: eg. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460886 but in contrast to his bug, my systems is fine (no freez, network crashes...)
<Benkinooby> robin0800: i am wireless
<Benkinooby> robin0800: i am sure there is a simple file or wizard that allows me to change the scan rate of wpa
<robin0800> Benkinooby: i'm mobile dongle so I will say only needed for wireless and they should decide how often its needed
<robin0800> Benkinooby: don't think any wizards for wpa only command line
<Benkinooby> robin0800: there are.. there have to be... just have to find it ...
<robin0800> Benkinooby: I've wanted to connect to wireless during installation and have never managed it
 * Hasse is learning irc
<robin0800> Hasse: good
<Hasse> robin0800: =) What's all that about regestering a nickname..?
<robin0800> Hasse: On some channels not this one you can only connect if registered
<Hasse> robin0800: (I tried using the /notice command to write you this a few times....) Ah, okay - do you know how and where it's done?
<zax1> hi all, i want to install k/ubuntu on my hp laptop, its a 6510b(965express chipset)with authentec fingerprint sensor, will k/buntu recognise it at install, or will i have to install a seperate package to make it work, also, i want to be able to logon to buntu using the fingerprint sensor, will it support that function ?
<Hasse> zax1: Great question. I'd like to use that on my Lenovo T61 as well :)
<zax1> u on windows or kubunt now ?
<Hasse> zax1: Kubuntu of cause ;-)
<zax1> and is the sensor usable?
<Hasse> zax1: Do you know about the lsusb command? - It gave me this result for the fingerprint reader: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader
<Hasse>  ... So it should be possible to use it - though I donno howto ;(
<Hasse> Does anybody?
<zax1> mine is authentec
<zax1> i dont know much about linux
<zax1> i wantto plunge in, but wanna make sure my hardware will be supported
<Hasse> zax1: As far as I know Linux should have the most drivers available when talking about operating systems - but I guess the problem is the lack of user friendly / GUI software that supports these drivers... Correct me if I'm wrong :)
<zax1> i wouldnt know one way or another
<zax1> i am justgetting ready to plunge in havent been in there yet
<Hasse> zax1: That's honest talk :)
<Hasse> Did you try to use a Live USB / CD to check out K/Ubuntu?
<Hasse> zax1: It's very easy, and doesn't affect you Windows (TM) system at all
<zax1> i know, buti want to get neck deep
<zax1> no half measures
<zax1> i have this new laptop which i am getting ready yto be my buntu experiment
<zax1> just getting things ready for it
<Hasse> zax1: Sure but you could try it out and see how well you hardware is supported - for starters
<Hasse> *your
<Hasse> Anybody in here using Quassel IRC?
<zax1> true, but i cant really install something and restart it to see if i can log on with it during start up
<Hasse> I can't really get the '/'-commands to work...
<zax1> using chatzilla my self
<Hasse> zax1: You could always log out and log in again during a Live session...
<zax1> fairpoint
<Hasse> I always wonder why there's so quiet in channels with 2-300 users... :)
<Hasse> zax1: Not to be pessimistic - but I think it's not supported yet by default... Is fingerprint so cool/important that you wanna be stuck with a Windows-system just to have that?
<Hasse> ;-)
<fabio999> kdenlive is broken
<noaXess> i have kernel 2.6.31-20-generic and all ready installed linux-headers.. if i need to compile a driver with the current kernel headers.. need i do anything before starting compiling?
<ryrych> can anyone help me? http://pastie.org/845565
<noaXess> should i start in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20 or in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-20-generic?
<noaXess> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Hasse>  /msg ubottu stages
<nipas_> Hello! How can I configure my sound card ? (bits etc)?
<nipas_> KDE control center does not provide any setting
<nipas_> Any ideas?
<Hasse> ryrych: What kind of unstable version of Inkscape are yo using? :)
<ryrych> Hasse: the stable one
<Hasse> ryrych: I 'got libltdl.so.7.2.0 installed on 9.10
<Hasse> ryrych: Some other package may have uninstalled the older one ...
<Hasse> ryrych: Did you try and reinstall Inkscape?
<ryrych> Hasse: yep, did not help; IIRC I have only installed unstable gimp
<ryrych> Hasse: is this library related to gegl?
<nipas_> can anyone help me?
<Hasse> ryrych: gegl.. donno that one?
<Hasse> ryrych: I don't see The Gimp depend on libltdl.so.7 ...
<nipas_> ok, must go.. good day to everyone
<Hasse> ryrych: Do you have "Unsupported updates" enabled in the software manager?
<ryrych> Hasse: what's your version of libltdl7?
<Hasse> :)
<Hasse> ryrych: Look above ;) ...
<Hasse> 7.2.0
<zax1> no,  i wont - but it is so cool, the windows bit has a Single logon, so the fingerprint sensor is used to log on to site and all things, so i dont need to reemember any complex passwords its all in the finger
<ryrych> Hasse no, it's version of libltdl: I have 2.2.6a-4 of libltdl7 package in kubuntu
<Hasse> ryrych: Oh the package it self you mean ... 2.2.6a-4 as well
<ryrych> Hasse: weird - http://pastie.org/845594
<fabio999> what the matter with this library?
<Hasse> ryrych: where did you get the "2.2.6a-4" from then ??
<ryrych> Hasse: from apt-cache show
<fabio999> gimp is not depending on it: try ldd $(which gimp)
<ryrych> fabio999: you are right :)
<Hasse> as stated earlier...
<Hasse> need to leave.. have a nice Saturday
<ryrych> Hasse: ok, I've reinstalled libltdl7 and it works! thank you guys! :D
<BluesKaj> howdy
<funda> i installed ff using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion/MozillaBuilds and after starting correctly once, it doesn't start again after closing
<Oxymoron> Not sure if this is the place to ask, but how do you change system icons on KDE to custom ones?
<shadeslayer> Oxymoron: K > System Settings > Appearence > Icons
<Oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yeah, but how do I customize single icons not select only a theme and icon sizes? :)
<shadeslayer> Oxymoron: ah... that.. dunno
<Oxymoron> shadeslayer: I tried in Menu Editor but it does not affect the system icons in Cairo-dock
<shadeslayer> Oxymoron: doesnt CD have the option to customize menu icons?
<Oxymoron> shadeslayer: How do you mean CD?
<shadeslayer> Oxymoron: cairo dock
<shadeslayer> shortened it :P
<Oxymoron> shadeslayer: Aha lol ... Well no I dont find any way too cusotmize or maybe I am just dumb I dont know :P
<shadeslayer> Oxymoron: hmm maybe #cairo will know?
<Oxymoron> shadeslayer: Yeah maybe, I ask there tahnk you :)
<mco_> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<zeko> hi guys, i am using kde on ubuntu, i also installed kcm-gtk , i have done the changes at 'apperarance' at 'System Settings' to make my gtk apps get the qtcurve theme, but that is not happening
<pumuky1> hallo. Ca any tell me a firefox plugin for downloading .flv videos and directly convert it to .avi? I try to use downloadhelper/ffmpeg, but most of times says failed-conv.
<zeko> pumukyl: try xvst
<zeko> pumukyl: its not a addon but a program, but it can download and convert
<pumuky1> It says there is no plugins with that name...
<zeko> its a separate program, google it, it can download and convert and its got a search function too
<zeko> hi guys, i am using kde on ubuntu, i have installed kcm-gtk and qtcurve , i have done the changes at 'apperarance' at 'System Settings' to make my gtk apps get the qtcurve theme, but that is not happening.
<pumuky1> Yes, it says that it can download and convert. but convert always fails... If I do it from command line (ffmpeg -i file.flv file.avi) it works fine...
<sithlord48> does uname -m always return i386 on a 32 bit machine ?
<shadeslayer> sithlord48: yes
<sithlord48> shadeslayer, what about on ppc ?
<sithlord48> PPC?
<sithlord48> shadeslayer , basicly i am trying to detect plaform in a script...
<shadeslayer> sithlord48: hmm dunno about PPC
<sithlord48> shadeslayer , guess im gonna have to get mine working then
<sithlord48> shadeslayer, do you know a better way to detect platform like an enviromental var that is set or something
<shadeslayer> sithlord48: nope,no idea on that
<sithlord48> shadeslayer, oh well
<bentob0x> sudo update normal?
<bentob0x> I mean the 'sudo' package
<xonogenic> sudo is just a package like anything else, it does get updated occasionally
<shadeslayer> bentob0x: yep ^^
<bentob0x> yes but it's just some kind of thing you'd rather ask before you update
<shadeslayer> bentob0x: i was surprised too ;)
<nicholas_> are there guys online
<bentob0x> thx xonogenic, shadeslayer
<nicholas_> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<nicholas_> no reply
<RurouniJones> Hola all, anyone know how to install 32bit libs on 64bit linux. I know there was either an apt-get or a script method but I cannot remember
<RurouniJones> aaah, getlibs, that was it
<eviljoker> Hi, I have a problem with kubuntu 64bit... java crash for the 80 % of times... there is a way to solve this problem?
<RurouniJones> You need to provide more information than that
<RurouniJones> What version of Java, what version of kubuntu, what programs
<eviljoker> kubuntu's version is the 9.10 and for Java I've tried the 1.6.0 u18 for 32 and 64 systems
<RurouniJones> What java programs and do you have a backtrace
<eviljoker> I've also tried to use the -D32 or -D64 option in the java runtime but nothing change
<eviljoker> for example netbeans
<RurouniJones> Got a backtrace? error log? anything?
<goldfish> hi all
<goldfish> how do i know if my dvb card is reconised by kubuntu
<eviljoker> that's my error http://pastie.org/845735.js
<RurouniJones> Sorry, I can't help, maybe someone else can when they look in
<eviljoker> ok thank you
<goldfish> help please
<firemaster> hey guys
<ghostcube> !ask | goldfish
<ubottu> goldfish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<goldfish> with dvb
<goldfish> ok np
<firemaster> i guess there's no plugin for amarok's library on krunner
<firemaster> right?
<shadeslayer_> firemaster: dont think so
<shadeslayer_> firemaster: theres nepomuk...
<firemaster> dunno much about nepomuk but launchy for linux is pretty good
<ghostcube> goldfish: so whats he problem :)
<ghostcube> *t
<binarylooks> Does somebody know how to get ubuntuone in lucid (kubuntu)?
<zeko> hi guys, is there any way i can save all the settings that i make in 'settings manager' so that i can use the same settings(at least the appearance) on other computers
<binarylooks> zeko: engadget
<goldfish> how do i know if my dvb card is reconised
<binarylooks> zeko: sorry, wait for copy paste...
<zeko> ok
<goldfish> xine says no dvb card found
<zeko> binarylooks: ok
<binarylooks> ~/.kde/share/config
<binarylooks> zeko: systemsettingsrc (or something like that)
<ghostcube> goldfish: your dmesg output should contain a message about loading driver and firmware for the card
<ghostcube> is this usb ?
<goldfish> no pci
<binarylooks> zeko: i am not 100% sure, but the appearance settings should be somewhere in that folder
<ghostcube> lspci is showing the card ?
<zeko> binarylooks: ok, i will search for it
<goldfish> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)
<goldfish> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]
<goldfish> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)
<goldfish> 00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<goldfish> 00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)
<FloodBotK2> goldfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goldfish> 00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)
<goldfish> im guessing its the brooktree device
<ghostcube> goldfish: pls use a pastebin
<ghostcube> !pastebin | goldfish
<ubottu> goldfish: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<goldfish> whats paste bin
<ghostcube> :)
<firemaster> later guys
<goldfish> sorry im new to this
<ghostcube> np my fault should have told you before heh
<goldfish> so how do i get xine to see my card as i guess kubuntu knows it is there
<nixp23> goodday, I have established a LAN IP from router (Speedtouch 716 v5 WL), I can ping the router, yet I can't ping google (connect: Network is unreachable).
<ghostcube> have you checked that the card does load the dvb firmware ?
<ghostcube> if you do a 'dmesg' on terminal it will show you all messages
<goldfish> how ? sorry newb
<ghostcube> and if you scroll to it if the asapter is loaded correctly or anything gets wrong
<nixp23> there is no active firewall apparent on the router, and DHCP + connectivity is automatically given to all the windows computers
<mfraz74> might be easier to find if you do dmesg | grep dvb
<hawken> -- The CXX compiler identification is unknown
<hawken> CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compiler path or name.
<hawken> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:84 (MESSAGE):
<hawken>   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
<hawken>   /home/hawken/.kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps
<FloodBotK2> hawken: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hawken> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<olskolirc> hey how do I get kubuntu to show up in my login list of choices?  its not there
<DarkwingDuck> olskolirc: you have ubuntu installed first?
<olskolirc> yes DarkriftX
<olskolirc> yes DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<olskolirc> yes but I can't get to it and startkde doesn't work either but its there
<olskolirc> DarkwingDuck,
<DarkwingDuck> hmm....
<DarkwingDuck> try running plama-desktop from the terminal
<olskolirc> command not found DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> you did the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop though right?
<DarkwingDuck> try a reinstall... I don't know why it wouldn't be there.
<mfraz74> you could try dpkg -l |grep kubuntu to see if it has been installed
<apparle> what is the IRC where I can find the help regarding QT development
<Tm_T> apparle: #qt-labs ?
<apparle> Also what GUI should I use for development ... so that end result is at home both in gnome and kde
<buckfast> Is the default Mplayer in kubuntu not supposed to have dvd navigation or why isnt it working
<oal> Can I get KDE 4.4 in Kubuntu now+
<oal> ?*
<binarylooks> oal: www.kubuntu.org in the news section
<olskolirc> how do I reset kubuntu desktop to the original settings please?
<rmrfslash> Is ALSA a Pulseaudio replacement?
<rmrfslash> or are they different things altogether?
<DarkwingDuck> olskolirc: what are you refering to?
<DarkwingDuck> olskolirc: original settings?
<olskolirc> my friend lost his taskbar in intrepid
<olskolirc> hes new
<oal> binarylooks: thanks :)
<binarylooks> does anybody have the ubuntuone-client-kde running in lucid?
<rmrfslash> lost his "taskbar"
<olskolirc> in the old kde it was rm -rf .kde and then restart x
<rmrfslash> a panel?
<olskolirc> panel, yes rmrfslash
<rmrfslash> what'd he do?
<rmrfslash> just disappeared?
<olskolirc> right clicked i guess
<olskolirc> deleted
<rmrfslash> can't he just make a new one?
<olskolirc> how can he reset his desktop to the original
<rmrfslash> the default?
<olskolirc> no this is his first hour
<olskolirc> ever
<olskolirc> yes the defult!
<olskolirc> c'mon
<rmrfslash> just have him make a new panel
<olskolirc> he doesn't know how to do all that
<DarkwingDuck> Have him learn... It'll be good for him.
<rmrfslash> Doesn't he have the little cashew plasma icon
<rmrfslash> just click on it and create a panel
<rmrfslash> it's not rocket science
<DarkwingDuck> was Interpid running plasma?
<rmrfslash> if it's running kde 4.x it's running plasma
<olskolirc> he has nothing just a wallpaper
<olskolirc> hes in failsafe at the login screen waiting
<DarkwingDuck> ATL-F2 Then type plasma-desktop and see if that pulls anything up
<DarkwingDuck> In falesafe??
<buckfast> why isnt my dvd navigating with mplayer?
<rmrfslash> is there even a failsafe mode in kubuntu?
<rmrfslash> I thought it was called boot in root console
<DarkwingDuck> olskolirc: did you try that?
<rmrfslash> I think a kde panel is called a "kicker"
<rmrfslash> not sure if that helps
<rmrfslash> need to figure out a way to make one from the command line I guess
<cvd> hello  my friends
<wizzler> installed amsn yesterday on my girlfriends machine (kubuntu 9.10). and every time it gives out a sound a get a "knack" sound. What can I do here?
<wizzler> What is reposible for this? What makes sound in kuuntu? phonon? pulseaudio?
<wizzler> same happens with skype. nobody encounters that? have the same on my machine
<rmrfslash> Phonon is the multimedia API, ALSA is the sound API (I think Phonon uses ALSA) and pulseaudio is a sound proxy which sucks apparently and most people uninstall it
<rmrfslash> and then there's Xine, another multimedia APU
<rmrfslash> API
<wizzler> apt-get remove pulseaudio?
<rmrfslash> so basically Linux is a frankenstein of multimedia APIs and sound proxies
<Peace-> pulse sucks!
<rmrfslash> which IMHO is one of the problems w/ Linux distros
<Peace-> yea
<Peace-> you right
<rmrfslash> no one agrees on anything so you have competing subsytems for everything
<wizzler> too many different systems.
<rmrfslash> if all resources focused on a single API... we would be sittin' pretty right now.
<rmrfslash> but nope.
<rmrfslash> Linux embraces the "there's more than one way to do it" philosophy
<wizzler> pulseaudio seems far from working right. So I do not understand why it is already used
<Peace-> well on kubunut it0s not so bad
<Peace-> becasue for now pulse is not here ..
<Peace-> but i am on karmic
<rmrfslash> pulse is here
<rmrfslash> people use pulse
<rmrfslash> I don't even know what the hell it's for
<rmrfslash> it's just annoying
<Peace-> i agree
<wizzler> my system settings under multimedia says there is pulseaudio. but when I say "apt-get remove pulseaudio" I get its not installed. strange
<rmrfslash> I was reporting a bug for Boxee and I don't even know what to report for my sound APIs etc
<Tm_T> Kubuntu doesn't use it by default
<rmrfslash> it's like "uhhh.. everything?"
<rmrfslash> "I guess?"
<rmrfslash> and this is probably why bugs can't be fixed
<rmrfslash> because no one knows what they're using
<rmrfslash> or at least I don't
<rmrfslash> I know I uninstalled pulseaudio
<rmrfslash> that much I know
<rmrfslash> then there's Esound
<rmrfslash> Esound, ALSA, Pulseaudio, Phonon, what else?
<Peace-> oss4
<rmrfslash> what else do I need to get sound to go through my speakers?
<rmrfslash> ok oss4
<wizzler> In multimedia I can see pulseaufio. when I click on "Test" it says its not working and uses "HDA Intel (Conexant Analog)" instead. Which is phonon I guess
<rmrfslash> Esound, ALSA, Pulseaudio, Phonon, oss4
<rmrfslash> that's 4 too many abstractions right there
<wizzler> And I get the "knack" sound again
<rmrfslash> good, so you probably don't have pulse installed
<wizzler> But so it seems phonon gives me the sound
<wizzler> could I remove phonon?
<wizzler> and try with pulseaudio instead?
<rmrfslash> I did this one thing which actually di something for me and I have no idea what
<rmrfslash> try this mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc.old
<rmrfslash> I did this to have skype give me audio output
<rmrfslash> no clue what it does. I mean, obviously it wipes "asound" config files
<rmrfslash> whatever asound is (alsa maybe?)
<rmrfslash> if that doesn't work just do the reverse
<rmrfslash> or rather, if it makes things worse
<rmrfslash> I'm sure Kubuntu developers look at my chats and they're like "whatever dude, you don't know what you're talking about"
<cvd> one her\any one here us kopete?
<rmrfslash> "audio works on my computer"
<cvd> anyone here use kopete
<rmrfslash> i did until I got sick of it
<rmrfslash> try empathy
<wizzler> I love kopete
<rmrfslash> kopete is garbage
<wizzler> Works with msn, icq, facebook and skype
<rmrfslash> it works w/ skype?
<rmrfslash> hmmmmmmmmm
<rmrfslash> that's interesting
<rmrfslash> i take it back
<wizzler> my collegues at work use skype. my friends from the states msn. my friends from south america facebook. and my friends from germany use icq :-)
<wizzler> It cannot yet handle irc. but this will change I guess
<wizzler> kopete for kde 3 could do that pretty good
<rmrfslash> the "skype" part is a bridge to a running instance of skype :-/  :-/ :-/
<rmrfslash> wow
<wizzler> yes
<rmrfslash> rock on
<wizzler> I think that is pretty  useful
<wizzler> I I can remove the skype icon
<rmrfslash> eh, I just use gmail
<rmrfslash> and I have skype running
<cvd> a way to disable the opo-up message when someone message me? i want to bw notify in the tray but i dont want the pop-up to show
<cvd> ?
<wizzler> you cannot yet enter a phone number to call in kopete. but you can call your contacts. thats enough in most of the cases
<rmrfslash> yeah I don't have SkypeOut
<rmrfslash> or SkypeIn for that matter
<rmrfslash> Google just needs to make their Google Voice service free
<rmrfslash> and allow you to make calls w/ it of course
<rmrfslash> though what it does now is kind of cool
<wizzler> its jabber ;-)
<rmrfslash> ok let me rephrase that, Google Voice needs to allow you to call people and it should be free
<rmrfslash> ... through the web client
<wizzler> and workd on all mobile phones with all cariers. that it would totally rock!
<rmrfslash> gmail?
<rmrfslash> yeah
<wizzler> have it on my n900
<rmrfslash> rather,gtalk or chat or whatevr
<rmrfslash> wait so Xine is phonon
<rmrfslash> I don't get it
<rmrfslash> I don't get any of it
<linux> hi
 * linux hello
<Thegreenone90> hi
<linux> Thegreenone90 i need some help
<binarylooks> linux: don't askto ask, but ask :-)
<cvd> any now
<wizzler> I just installed pulseaudio and set it as preferred sound system everywhere. maybe that changes something
<wizzler> hope all this will work perfect in 10.04 LTS
<mona> could somebody help me with brightness ajustment on kubuntu 9.10
<mona> i have samsung R518
<mona> it's with intel integrated video card
<mona> when i change brightness in powermanagement applet nothing changes, only /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD04/brightness file changes
<mona> i've been trying to google this problem for quite a while, but still can't find any SOLVED thread
<versus> приветвсем
<Tm_T> !ru | versus
<ubottu> versus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oal> Hi. I just upgraded to KDE 4.4 in Ubuntu 9.10, but Plasma-desktop crashes every time I try to launch it
<oal> Anyone else experiencing this?
<jonah> hey guys
<jonah> does anyone know how to get a huawei e160 on virgin mobile broadband to work in kubuntu network manager?? i can't get any internet connection out if it
<soee> can u tell me what do i have to do to start kmldonkey (connect to p2p network)?
<etzl> hello there, can somebody help me managing the kubuntu backports? i recently added them on my local computer and installed kde 4.4 without problems, but on this computer, the palsma desktop does not start... i can start programs (like this irc client) via alt + f2. what should i do?
<bittin>  Hello how do i do so Kopete don't show offline contacts?
<mfraz74> click on the greyed out button in the bar.
<bittin> ah thx mfraz74 i haven't used KDE apps on a while and just got infront of my grand parents Kubuntu box :p
<mfraz74> i use kubuntu most of the time, only use ubuntu on netbook
<bittin> i mostly use xubuntu and debian nowdays :p
<bittin> thx for the help even if it was a noob question not used Kopete since KDe 3
<bittin> KDE 3*
<mfraz74> some things have changed in kopete since kde3.5
<assdriller_rus> hello
<assdriller_rus> camon guys
<assdriller_rus> recommend me program throo with I can use JAVA programms   that was built  for mobile!
<assdriller_rus> I download archive   and they have 2 files    .jar and .jad   and I can not start it throo "java ./***.ja*"
<bittin> iam using Kubuntu with dwm =)
<assdriller_rus> allllooo???   what ????   Where are all????   Dead day?
<assdriller_rus> bittin   and?
<assdriller_rus> bittin   answer on MY questiopn please     do not flood
<sithlord48> can people out there please report the results of doing uname -m on your computer (i get x86_64) but i am looking to see other then that and i686, i386
<mfraz74> i686 here
<sithlord48> thanks...
<mfraz74> that's with an atom
<sithlord48> im trying to make a complete hw detection to provide the correctly compiled files. (optomized natrually) yea that is what i got my i686 from
<assdriller_rus> rus-canad   3-7   I am in shok!!!!!!!
<mona> i686 (it's for Pentium T4300, Dual Core, x64)
<sithlord48> thanks mona
<sithlord48> i have made the 686 and 386 and 86_64 binarys already.
<mona> rus-canad 3-7, which game?
<mona> is it possible to make apt-get download faster
<mona> it often works with speed up to 1 Kb/sec
<mona> i've tried to choose other locations (choose best server), but results are almost the same
<apparle_> mona: and what is the download speed normally
<mona> is it normal speed for apt-get
<mona> ?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> the download speed is determined by the server load , ,location  and what your internet connection allows
<mona> 3 Kb/sec usually
<mona> but somtimes it goes below 1 Kb/sec
<BluesKaj-Laptop> I've found the main server tobe excellent mosy of the time , it runs close the max allowed on my contract with my ISP
<BluesKaj-Laptop> mona, it could be your mirror server , check your package manager sources
<mona> thanks, probalbly should check my htb rules
<mona> i've tried a few mirrors, even tried to use (Select Best Server)
<mona> but speed seems to be the same
<BluesKaj-Laptop> mona , that best server got me in trouble , it chose server that served broken packages
<mona> ic
<oal> I upgraded to KDE 4.4 today, but after that I don't get any sound in flash
<oal> Other media files work, but in flash files there is no sound
<rosco_y> In Dolphin: What do the "Green +" and the "Red -" symbols mean next to Folders?
<oal>  rosco_y: Select/deselect
<rosco_y> :) oal, ty
<oal> np ;)
<apparle_> where do I report bugs related to kopete?
<ehnde> anyone know how to use usb-creator-kde ? it doesn't work
<ehnde> when i tried to use usb-creator-kde it said "failed installing grub bootloader"
<ousama> salut?
<oal> I upgraded to KDE 4.4 in Kubuntu 9.10 today, but there's only sound when I log in and out, not in vlc, flash, etc. Can someone help me?
<markit> 10.04 alpha3, installer fails, is it only me or a known bug?
<dmatt> oal: check kmix if something is not muted
<oal> dmatt: When I run kmix from the terminal, nothing happens
<BrotherDave> Why can I hear my log in / out, shut down, turn on, ect. sounds. But I can't hear anything when I try to watch a movie on youtube, or listen to music on myspace for example.
<oal> BrotherDave: That's exactly the same problem I have
<Typos_King> oal:     oooook.... sooooo what do you expect? :)
<oal> Typos_King: I already had the mixer open, so I guess that's why it didn't open again
<Typos_King> BrotherDave    afaik, the installation doesn't come with mp3 or other formats decoders, those window events I believe use either .wav or .ogg, no mp3 or m4v or else....so, for that you'd need to install.... something like xine-ui to have it also get the decoding libraries for those audio formats
<Typos_King> oal ^
<BrotherDave> So this is like downloading any other program / driver? Nothing I need to know other than download it?
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> mine played mp3s after I installed audacious player, and doess movies fine with xine-ui
<BrotherDave> And can I install that through "Adept Installer" ?
<oal> Restricted extras must have been removed when I upgraded to KDE 4.4. Reinstalling it now
<oal> kubuntu-restricted-extras should contain what we need, BrotherDave
<Typos_King> xine-ui I may add comes with piles of codes, it does flv/m4v/vob/mpeg and sujch
<oal> I'll do a reboot to see if it works
<oal> Thanks, Typos_King
<BrotherDave> Cool, I'll try what you guys said.
<Typos_King> BrotherDave    before installing audacious, amarok wouldn't play mp3s, btw, it did do .wavs, after audacious, it plays any mp3s just fine, since the decoders are installed
<BrotherDave> Ah okay
<BrotherDave> I'm  assuming I need to reboot after this is finished, correct?
<Typos_King> no
<oal> Typos_King: Still the same
<BrotherDave> Oh, well I just installed the kubuntu-restricted-extras, and it still isn't making any sound :/
<oal> Tried to run kmix, but it wont start
<Typos_King> ... isn't?
<Typos_King> oal:   what did you just install?
<Typos_King> in order to expect a different outcome
<oal> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<oal> But it turns out kmix started automatically, but the sound icon in the systray is missing
<oal> Flash videos at youtube.com etc work, but there is no sound
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> oal  is not what I said I installed anyhow :|
 * Typos_King checks his debs
<BrotherDave> I can't even get that to work :/
<oal> I installed xine-ui too as you said
<Typos_King> ohhh, yeah... isnot playing movies....
<oal> Huh?
<Typos_King> my install of audacious player, came with 41 other dependencies, most of them multimedia stuff
<Typos_King> you can try ... that I guess
<oal> Audacious?
<Typos_King> yes, is a winamp-like player
<oal> Installing now
<Typos_King> k
<BrotherDave> im mostly trying to get youtube videos / myspace music to sound properly, will this do that?
<oal> Rebooting again
<Typos_King> can't say..... I know it'd get the mp3 decoding libraries
<Typos_King> BrotherDave:  properly... you mean, you do get sound but 'improper'?
<BrotherDave> well no, I get no sound at all :P
<BrotherDave> I'll try to reboot like oal did.
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> k
<oal> Typos_King: Still no sound, it seems :(
<darkberserker> Hay there people
<Typos_King> what if you run audacious?   can't play any mp3s?
<oal> Tried Audacious2 too
<oal> No sound
<Typos_King> allo darkberserker
<Typos_King> oal:    sure kmix isn't muting the volume?
<sarah93> wow you should check this http://bit.ly/bFi9I4
<NetSKaveN> hell-o!
<sarah93> wow you should check this http://bit.ly/bFi9I4
<BrotherDave> Still no luck with the sound :(
 * Typos_King clicks on sarah93's url.... not!
<oal> Typos_King: I've set all bars to max, none muted
<darkberserker> Is there anyway to get my wireless card to work right? I have a Atheros wireless card, it works a little but it drops out every 5 or 10 mins is there a way to fix this?
<oal> Typos_King: Putting a "+" at the end of bit.ly-links give you information about the site without visiting it
<Typos_King> oal:    check the sliders inthe Kmix mixer window, is the PCM slider up?
<BrotherDave> Yaaay I got it to work :D thanks guys
<oal> Typos_King: pcm is maxed
<Typos_King> hehe
<oal> BrotherDave: How?
<Typos_King> BrotherDave:  so.. is going?
<oal> darkberserker: is your signal strength good?
<BrotherDave> I just turned up all my things up on the mixer :/
<Typos_King> oal:   yeah, I'd think is something in the Mixer window that's off
<darkberserker> its starts off really wall but drops down after I try and load a webpage
<BrotherDave> I believe it was the digital bar that was off
<sledge> http://pastebin.com/xP5vaZDU
<BrotherDave> PCM bar, actually. Sorry.
<sledge> Can someone tell me why my windows drive will not mount, NTFS-3G Is working with all other drives
<Typos_King> oal:   though all the way UP inthe PCM slider, make sure the green button atop, isn't 'dimmed' or disabling it
<oal> They are all maxed, I'll upload a screenshot, Typos_King
<Typos_King> k
<Typos_King> sledge:   any errors?
<oal> Typos_King: http://bildr.no/view/597988
<sledge> did anyone get my post?
<sledge> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/8410/snapshot1v.png
<sledge> Im having this problem when i try to connect
<sledge> my windows drive.. and i pasted my fstab a minute ago
<Typos_King> oal:       what if you try toplay an mp3 in audacious2.... does it play?   does it show is playing something?
<oal> The bar goes forward, but I hear no sound
<oal> Also, the blue bars go up and down, indicating that sound is played
<oal> But I still hear nothing
<darkberserker> Does anyone have fix for laptop Atheros wireless cards?
<sledge> http://pastebin.com/H5yq3nLS
<sledge> http://pastebin.com/H5yq3nLS
<sledge> woops
<Typos_King> sledge:    sudo dolphin; and try there
<darkberserker> I don't want to use wicd it didn't work to well
<sledge> Typos_King,  http://pastebin.com/Wnvhvkak
<Typos_King> oal:     ... I don't have an nvidia sound panel.... .but aren't those 'blank' boxes atop the slider, meant to be 'checked' to be enabled?
<oal> Typos_King: They say "Demp" which means "Mute" in English, so I highly doubt it
<Typos_King> oal:   is that all kmix gives you, settings wise?
<oal> Typos_King: I can add more sliders
<Typos_King> oal:    well.... I'd think is one of them.... is muted or disabled somehow
<Typos_King> sledge:   you can try   kde > run > gksu; and run dolphin, as root
<oal> Typos_King: Awesome
<Typos_King> it was another slider heheh, I see
<Typos_King> sledge     where's the ntfs partition at?    /dev/sda1?
<oal> Typos_King: Strange. One of them were muted, and I unmuted it, still with the slider all the way in the bottom, and *bam* I got sound
<oal> Typos_King: Thanks :)
<v1ttu> why does installing a wifi driver with ndis cause knetworkmanager to start auto on boot?
<sledge> sda6
<v1ttu> to not start*
<sledge> sda5
<sledge> Typos_King, sda5
<Typos_King> vlttu:    what driver is it?   for broadcomm/else?
<v1ttu> realtek
<Typos_King> sledge:     you can try in the console ->   sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt
<sledge> Typos_King,  that worked, but will it do that at boot?
<Typos_King> sledge:   no..... but you ..... crap.... I don't recall in ... ubuntu.... Iknow you can tell mtab   to do that automatically
<sledge> fstab
<Typos_King>    /etc/mtab that is, that's the file that mounts filesystems at boot
<v1ttu> whats your problem sledge?
<sledge> http://pastebin.com/Wnvhvkak
<sledge> vlttu
<sledge> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/8410/snapshot1v.png
<sledge> http://pastebin.com/H5yq3nLS
<sledge> oops
<sledge> there you go vltt
<v1ttu> is that an external driver or ntfs formatted usb flash?
<v1ttu> drive*
<sledge> windows drive
<sledge> it reads my USB fine
<v1ttu> whick kubuntu are you using?
<sledge> hmmm.
<sledge> 9.10 i think
<sledge> how do i get ver again
<v1ttu> your using kde 4.3.x though yeah?
<v1ttu> oh dbus
<Typos_King> sledge   you can just go to About, on any kde app, and click on About KDE
<v1ttu> sorry i dunno then :(
<v1ttu> typos king
<v1ttu> do you have any idea about why why knetwork manager no longer autostarts?
<sledge> about wherer?
<v1ttu> -why
<sledge> Typos_King,  where can i find about
<Typos_King> ....there's  a way to tell mtab to do it auto.. .upon boot.... I've done it but in SuSE..
<sledge> wheres is mtab?
<sledge> and about?
<Typos_King>  /etc/mtab
<avihay> say, will ubuntu version for amd-64bit work on intel?
<sledge> Typos_King,  i thought fstab was for disks, but mtab has them also, here is mine.. look ok?
<sledge> http://pastebin.com/9b8ikyZe
<Typos_King> fstab   is just for filesystems for mounting
<sledge> brb
<sledge> oh well, i dont need to have that partition
<sledge> Typos_King,  do you know where i can edit startup applications
<gzmael> anyone Brazilian here?
<Typos_King> sledge:   startup apps?    what do you mean?
<usf> when i progam sth using codeblocks on linux,it dosen't work on codeblocks on windows
<darkberserker> Hello!~ I am back again, I'm still wondering if anyone can help me with the Atheros wireless card problem?
<sledge> Typos_King,  like startup commands, and startup programs, where it records what you last did on your desktop, then reloads it on the next login
<v1ttu> whats the problem darkberserker?
<darkberserker> v1ttu the wireless card works a bit, it can connect to the router but after 10 or 15 mins the connection drops out
<Typos_King> sledge:    not sure but I think it might be  in /home/default/.kde/Autostart folder
<v1ttu> does the browser show a white screen where the webpage should be for quite a while?
<v1ttu> thats @ you btw dark
<darkberserker> Yes when I try to load a web page it works but as i surf the connection gets slower then drops out after 15 mins of surfing
<darkberserker> I know its not my router because the other 3 computers I have a connected to the same wireless connection don't seem to have this problem
<v1ttu> do you get the white page or an error message?
<darkberserker> No, not untill the connection drops out, after that then I get a load error
<v1ttu> are the other 3 machines all windows?
<darkberserker> No 1 is and the other 2 are running kubuntu 9.10 the same as this one
<v1ttu> are you using wpa2 encrypt?
<darkberserker> no just wpa and the other wireless router i have is using wep
<v1ttu> change the wireless channel on the wpa router and drop the encrypt down to wep on that too
<darkberserker> it happens on both wep and wpa and with no encryption
<v1ttu> have you tried changing the channel?
<v1ttu> i had MAJOR problems with atheros wireless too
<darkberserker> What do you mean by changing the channel?
<donvito> does the webcam work on ubuntu ?
<donvito> kubuntu sorry
<usf> <donvito>yes,with skype
<v1ttu> goto the wireless ettings in your router
<v1ttu> it should say about channel there
<usf> i've a huawei modem that i can no more mount it,does someone here have a solution for me??
<darkberserker> what channel should it run on, right now its set to auto
<Typos_King> huawei?
<usf> modem
<v1ttu> try any dark
<usf> it's detected but,not for long time,
<usf> it couldn't be mounted only on my labtop.but on another computer,it works
<usf> how can i fix this problem??
<v1ttu> 56k modem?
<usf> no
<v1ttu> adsl?
<usf> usb modem(wireless)
<v1ttu> usb wifi dongle you mean?
<v1ttu> or 3g modem?
<usf> 3g modem
<v1ttu> okkkkkkk
<v1ttu> what do you mean by it no longer mounts?
<v1ttu> did it used to?
<usf> not,before it works,but when i plug it,it appears and after a while disapears
<usf> ether in linux and win
<v1ttu> have you tried it in more than 1 usb port?
<usf> yes,it works only if i plug on an other computer
<v1ttu> okkkkkk
<v1ttu> lets try again
<v1ttu> how many usb ports does the pc where it disappears have?
<usf> 3
<v1ttu> have you tried all of them?
<v1ttu> and have the same problem?
<usf> yes,the same problem for all of them
<v1ttu> and no problems on the other pc?
<usf> yes
<v1ttu> sounds like your usb settings are screwed
<v1ttu> it could be they are overheating the usb connector
<usf>  currently,i'm using another 3g modem,and it works
<v1ttu> is the working modem brand new?
<usf> yes
<v1ttu> and the other oldish?
<v1ttu> other non worker
<usf> yes
<v1ttu> okkk
<v1ttu> then take the working one outta the pc
<v1ttu> it sounds like overheating usb
<v1ttu> the newer one may escape damage
#kubuntu 2010-02-28
<v1ttu> permanent*
<usf> will the same happen to the newer with tim??
<v1ttu> time?
<v1ttu> probably
<v1ttu> i have 2 usb ralink wifi adaptors
<v1ttu> and that happened on my old pc
<usf> how can i avoid this problem??
<v1ttu> it might not be that
<v1ttu> but it does sound very similar
<zapper> hi people, i'm looking for some help with flash plugin
<v1ttu> is it a laptop it happens too?
<zapper> i have searched all over the web and find no solution for my problem
<usf> yes
<v1ttu> whats the problem?
<v1ttu> eeeeeeee
<v1ttu> new laptop...
<v1ttu> i had to replace the mobo on my old pc
<zapper> the issue is that flash works on some sites
<v1ttu> so unless someone else knows another way :/
<zapper> but it doesnt work fully on others
<v1ttu> black scrren and audio only?
<v1ttu> screen*
<zapper> for example, i cant upload anything to megaupload as it fails
<v1ttu> what browser are you using to upload?
<zapper> firefox
<zapper> and im using 32 bit system
<v1ttu> normal firefox or the kde integrated one?
<zapper> i guess kde one, i installed it using firefox installer for kubuntu
<v1ttu> hmmm i never used that
<zapper> btw same problem on konqueror too
<v1ttu> when you upload the file, do you get a qt file manager or gnome?
<v1ttu> konqueror is a piece of cr*p anyway so forget that :P
<zapper> let me check
<zapper> yep, konqueror went reallyu bad compared to its kde3 edition..
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> zapper..... what.... is the matter with flash?    I run opera and FF and konqueror, but only have the flash plugin for opera by choice :)
<Typos_King> hehhe, use FF mostly for debugging
<Typos_King> can't beat Opera.... but anyhow..
<v1ttu> do you get the qt or gtk file manager?
<Typos_King> ?  I?
<zapper> gtk one i guess
<v1ttu> lol upload a screenshot
<zapper> ok i will do so
<v1ttu> kk
<Typos_King> zapper..... what.... is the matter with flash?    I run opera and FF and konqueror, but only have the flash plugin for opera by choice :)
<v1ttu> ctrl+v ftw :P
<zapper> crap, i have to restart firefox as flash crashed it
<v1ttu> lolol
<Typos_King> zapper:    turn off 'hardware acceleration' in the flash player, by right-clicking  on it
<zapper> btw videos on lockerz.com dont work either (i dont know if anyone here knows lockerz.com...)
<zapper> and i cant turn off hardware acceleration on flash
<zapper> there's no such option
<zapper> http://yfrog.com/14uploadingjp
<zapper> there you have the screenshot v1ttu
<v1ttu> gtk
<v1ttu> lockerz is a email scam
<v1ttu> an
<zapper> i said so LOL
<v1ttu> hmmm?
<Typos_King> ..
<zapper> well thats not the point right now, we are talking about flash, not scams XD
<Typos_King> zapper   there's if you right-click on the flash animation, it has a 'checkbox', uncheck it
<v1ttu> typos if you have nothing to say, say nothing at all :)
<zapper> well thats not the point right now, we are talking about flash, not scams XD
<v1ttu> lol
<zapper> [01:08:32] <zapper> gtk one i guess
<v1ttu> are you sure your not shadow marketing lockerz?
<v1ttu> you're*
<zapper> no, is not my intention to spam here, i just mentioned lockerz because is one of the sites whose videos dont work for me on linux
<v1ttu> kk fair enough
<v1ttu> sooo
<v1ttu> how did you install flash?
<Typos_King> zapper:  how about youtube?
<zapper> amarok told me to install it among other restricted things
<zapper> i have flashplugin-installer package installed
<v1ttu> ya kk
<v1ttu> you might wanna try uninstalling it and installing the 1 from adobe
<zapper> then i read on a forum to enable partner repos and uninstall flashplugin-installer and install adobe-flashplugin
<zapper> did so and now i flash behaves the same way plus i have no sound :(
<v1ttu> okkk
<v1ttu> i have read about this kind of problem before with the flash installed from the repos
<v1ttu> you should remove it and download the .deb from adobe's site
<zapper> Typos_King: youtube works, but with no sound
<zapper> ok, i will try that
<Typos_King> zapper.... can you play mp3s?
<zapper> yes, perfectly on amarok
<zapper> sound notifications work aswell
<Typos_King> ... ok... I assume youhave flashplayer 10?
<zapper> yes
<Typos_King> .... can't say..... sounds.... like somebuggy install of flash..
<Tscheesy> zapper: check in kmix - if the PCM channel is activ and if, remove pulseaudio (apt-get remove..)
<Typos_King> I use opera, and it works well
<Typos_King> no installation, I just put the libflashplayer.so file in the plugin folder
<zapper> pcm active, no pulseaudio installed
<Tscheesy> hmm
<v1ttu> have you uninstalled the repo flash?
<zapper> yes
<zapper> just installed the deb
<zapper> going to tesy
<v1ttu> sweet (y)
<zapper> i just tested
<zapper> SNAFU
<v1ttu> snafu?
<zapper> Situatio is Normal: All Fucked Up
<Tm_T> ...
<v1ttu> okkkkk
<v1ttu> then
<v1ttu> hold on
<zapper> i supossed it was a normally used acronym... XD
<Typos_King> situation is normal, wll be SINFU
<markit> 10.04 alpha3, installer fails, is it only me or a known bug?
<Typos_King> so much for the spelling :P
<zapper> you missed the A :P
<Typos_King> markit   I think there's a #ubuntu+1 for lucid, mind you the 'alpha3' in the name
<markit> Typos_King: ok, thanks, hope is not a bug of KDE version of the installer
<zapper> firefox is in "madonna mode"... you know hung up
<markit> btw, they have replaced the "type text to see if your keyboard mapping" is ok with a "tell me if this picture is like your layout", but is very bad decision (is also in Karmic)
<zapper> markit: totally agree, even if i dont experience problems on my installs
<markit> zapper: me neither, but the italian "picture" is not correct, and you can't test typing some special caracter, and is a shame
<markit> zapper: or do you mean that alpha3 installs fine?
<zapper> i meant the keyboard thing
<Typos_King> maybe you can provide feedback on it, so they change it in the next build :P
<markit> Typos_King: I suppose the "brillant" programmer did the change will defend it against all evidence
<Typos_King> nahh
<markit> s/brillant/brilliant or whatever
<Typos_King> there's a design division on any project and a coding one, from the programming standpoint, it doesn't matter if it says 'chia pets running', it matters fro the design standpoint, and I don't think on a sizable project the coder is the one picking the wording
<premkumar> what is channel
<andey_> how do i make apt-get reinstall software, with all the config files
<Guest65367> Hi
<Diego_121> #ikariam.es
<Brhad56> So, i closed the "i" widget thing that shows like when files are copying and whatnot   and now i can't figure out how to put it back  When looking through the list of widgets to install, its not obvious to me which one it is
<Brhad56> anyone know which one i am talking about?
<Diego_121> Hi
<Brhad56> Found it.  System Tray
<Diego_121> --ssk//-ap.
<dusty__> ## websense
<darkberserker> Hay everyone! Can someone tell me how to get the Cylinder in the cube settings to work?
<darkberserker> Anyone?
<darkberserker> Hay everyone! Can someone tell me how to get the Cylinder in the cube settings to work?
<darkberserker> Hay everyone! Can someone tell me how to get the Cylinder in the cube settings to work?
<ausub> @darkberserler Just trying myself, had in going well in gnome, but it evades me on KDE...  swapped to XRender Compositing type now i can't switch back... fun
<nasserash> hey guys, I'm running kubuntu lucid alpha 3. I want to get to the terminal using Ctrl+Alt+f1, but it didn't work, any ideas ?
<ubuntu> Hello All. I want to install Kubuntu 9.10 alongside windows 7 64, and slowly want to get rid of the latter. Any advice?
<ausub> @ubuntu 2 Hard drives is always good, then there's no chance of ruining any windows data
<ausub> @ubuntu I'm also running Ubuntu on a USB stick... it's a bit limited but great to use
<Dogget> I only have one hdd ausub. Now Windows 7 is already installed with data on it, will Wubi works just fine or will it be tricky?
<tigli> bonjour tout le monde
<tntc> I'm trying to watch a video on a network share I navigated to through Dolphin, but every time I fire up Kaffeine or Dragon or something to play it, they give me an "Cannot find demux plugin for MRL" error
<tntc> how would I go about watching media on a network share?
<tntc> ach, it seems it only happens with .isos of dvds too. hrm
<slow-motion> hi
<jessi> i need some help. my network manager got deleted from my computer and i need to reinstall it but anytime i try to install anything it always comes up with some error report and will not allow it through. can some one tell me how to make it take the installs?
<basajaun> http://pastebin.com/GrnB6rQf please help sorting disk mount mess
<basajaun> ?
<tinchen> hi, I'm trying to test the lucid alpha3 installer cd(64bit) but I only get a black screen on X. The old system on this computer was also an kubuntu unstable (lucid) but it was working (with radeon RV280 and open source driver)
<tinchen> There is no problem in the xorg log file
<Tm_T> !lucid | tinchen
<ubottu> tinchen: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<tinchen> ubottu: ok, I'll change the channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tinchen> (ah a bot)
<basajaun> How can I edit my fstab http://pastebin.com/GrnB6rQf correctly ?
<binarylooks> Iphone and Ipod touch support in lucid? Do we have this in kubuntu also? http://www.starryhope.com/linux/ubuntu/2010/4-cool-new-features-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-alpha-3/
<ToraToraTora> What is KDE equivalent for gnome-lirc-properties called? I can't find anything similar from repos...
<Peace-> lirc?
<Peace-> mm what are you trying to do ?
<Peace-> binarylooks: dunno that should be shipped by amarok
<Peace-> i gues
<Peace-> s
<ToraToraTora> to config my remote to work
<Mike1> hey! I’m thinking about using KDE in Ubuntu 10.04 but I always read how slow and bad KDE in Ubuntu is, compared to other Distributions … how much of that is true?
<Peace-> Mike1: it's not slow.
<Peace-> Mike1: it sucks me 200 mb with kwin effects
<Peace-> right now
<Peace-> but even less  on startup
<apparle> ToraToraTora: what are you trying to do?
<KiRiLoS> I have kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.4 and for some odd reason i cant find the capture device,therefore i cant use my mic.Any ideas?Everything else works perfectly
<Peace-> ToraToraTora: it's not clear to mee
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: show a screenshot
<apparle> ToraToraTora: try kdelirc
<ToraToraTora> IRKick says no remotes found and I'm trying to get it working :/
<apparle> !kdelirc > ToraToraTora
<Peace-> |
<apparle> !info kdelirc > ToraToraTora
<ToraToraTora> !info kdelirc
<ubottu> kdelirc (source: kdeutils): infrared control for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 228 kB, installed size 960 kB
<apparle> ToraToraTora: don't you have a working lircd.conf?
<KiRiLoS> Peace-, cool,but i cant find my capture device in skype and for some odd reason(I guess bug) i cant add the line in channel to kmix...
<KiRiLoS> gimme a sec for the screenshot
<Mike1> Peace-: RAM-usage does not matter for me … but for example a german blogger wrote something about KDE-apps starting 3times faster on his Gentoo. Nearly everybody in his comments supported that statement
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: that should be a alsa bug
<Peace-> Mike1: wel... gentoo...
<Peace-> Mike1: you wanna spend your time compiling ?
<ToraToraTora> I got lircd.conf from lirc.org
<KiRiLoS> Peace-, well any way around it?anything in mind?
<ToraToraTora> RC11B
<Peace-> Mike1: and then you will see your effots are not so paid well
<Peace-> Mike1: just try a livecd
<Peace-> here kuibuntu it's pretty fast
<Mike1> Peace-: I guess I’ll just have to try
<Peace-> without compiling kernel or such stuff like that
<Peace-> Mike1: it's the better way man
<Peace-> Mike1: don't read blog ,,
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: lspci | grep -i Audio
<apparle> ToraToraTora: and where have you put the lircd.conf
<ToraToraTora> /etc/lirc/
<KiRiLoS> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: well now post me the screenshot of alsamixer
<apparle> ToraToraTora: funny, I have my lirc in that location and its working fine
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> apparle: maybe chmod issue?
<apparle> Peace-: for a conf file?
<Peace-> apparle: maybe he has changed i dunno
<Peace-> :)
<ToraToraTora> My hardware is shuttle SG33G5m deluxe
<ToraToraTora> comes with rc6 remote
<apparle> have you used that lircd.conf file earlier. I mean is it working?
<KiRiLoR> Peace-, i dropped: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Peace-> KiRiLoR: alsamixer ....
<ToraToraTora> I haven't used it before
<apparle> can you pastebin the contents of the file
<KiRiLoR> Peace-, alsamixer?
<ToraToraTora> but RC11B lircd.conf from lirc.org shoud be correct for this hw
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: type alsamixer -V all
<apparle> ToraToraTora: give me link to that file
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: make a screenshot
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: post the screenshot on some host service
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: post the link to me :S
<Peace-> omg
<KiRiLoS> Peace-, http://yfrog.com/4csnapshot6p
<darkberserker> Hay everyone! Can someone tell me how to get the Cylinder in the cube settings to work?
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: you have the mic and the bost
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: but they are not activated
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: your card is working i guess well
<Peace-> go on mic and press M
<Peace-> on alsamixer
<ToraToraTora> apparle: http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/shuttle/RC11B
<Peace-> of course
<KiRiLoS> Peace-, but i cant even find it under skype.Does it matter if it's muted or not?
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: i think your card is working ... it's only a settings issue
<KiRiLoS> Peace-, i am sure of it,worked like a charm before...
<Peace-> then...
<Peace-> :)
<KiRiLoS> Peace-, lol,that solved the problem...
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: pressin M?
<KiRiLoS> yeah
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> man...
<Peace-> look better next time xD
<KiRiLoS> lolz
<KiRiLoS> okie
<KiRiLoS> i just couldnt boost it from kmix
<KiRiLoS> i saw that it was muted but i though it would be at least visible under kmix
<Peace-> KiRiLoS: well use alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> to set it
<Peace-> but i guess...
<Peace-> it should be possible even on kmix :)
<ToraToraTora> apparle: that kdeutils package was not installed
<apparle> ToraToraTora: so finally you got it ?
<slow-motion> bye
<ToraToraTora> apparle: irkick still says no remotes found
<darkberserker_> Hay everyone! Can someone tell me how to get the Cylinder in the cube settings to work? lol
<ToraToraTora> Im noob at linux
<apparle> ToraToraTora: have you installed lircd
<apparle> ToraToraTora: have you installed lirc
<ToraToraTora> apparle: well.. i got many lirc packagea form repo
<ToraToraTora> aparle: liblircclient0, kdelir, inputlirc and lirc
<apparle> ToraToraTora: did you properly configure lirc for you receiver?
<ToraToraTora> apparle: appareanty not if it is not working right...?
<darkberserker_> Does anyone know how to get the cylinder in the cube settings to work? lol I can't seem to get it to work
<ToraToraTora> apparle: I dont know how to config receiver
<apparle> ToraToraTora: did you select your receiver while installing the package lirc
<ToraToraTora> apparle: no it didn't ask me to select one :(
<apparle> you are in kubuntu right?
<xoX_Hack_Jack_Xo> hi, waths name channel kubuntu spanish?
<apparle> ToraToraTora: open konsole and use the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc'
<apparle> ToraToraTora: when you get the option... select the correct receiver
<xoX_Hack_Jack_Xo> kubuntu spanish please?
<Peace-> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ToraToraTora> apparle: this is what I was looking for :) isn't there any gui for this in kde?
<apparle> actually that's not required to be done, frequently so why use a GUI :D
<ToraToraTora> yeah point taken
<apparle> ToraToraTora: but I don't think your problem is solved, becoz irkick is only checks the lircd.conf and then says no remote found...
<apparle> ToraToraTora: still try
<darkberserker> Does anyone know how to get the cylinder in the cube settings to work? lol I can't seem to get it to work
<ToraToraTora> I have to first find out about this receiver
<apparle> darkberserker:is your gfx card good enough
<darkberserker> Its an ATI HD 4570
<darkberserker> So yes It sould be able to
<apparle> darkberserker: so it must
<apparle> darkberserker: and have you installed the fglrx driver... (proprietary)
<darkberserker> Yes
<apparle> darkberserker: then it should work actually
<apparle> darkberserker: my friend has nvidia and it works fine............but I have very old gfx and it doesn't work on mine
<apparle> ToraToraTora: any luck?
<darkberserker> Okay well Thank you apparle =]
<darkberserker> I guess it has something to do with the drivers
<apparle> darkberserker: I dunno ... sorry
<darkberserker> Its Okay~ its something I can live with out xD
<ToraToraTora> apparle: nope. there is no Shuttle eHome Infrared Transceiver in this list. maybe i have to select some other?
<epishkin> добрый день
<shadeslayer> !ru | epishkin
<ubottu> epishkin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ToraToraTora> apparle: I'll have to give this a break. I have to go shopping something to eat. brb
<apparle> ToraToraTora: what is the output of "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" in konsole?
<apparle> ToraToraTora: k bye
<apparle> has anyone tried geexbox
<MynameisHame> Afternoon chaps
<MynameisHame> anyone familiar with getting rid of gnome panels
<MynameisHame> I have googled
<MynameisHame> but nothing, am fairly proficient at ubuntu
<MynameisHame> but this escapes me
<ubuntu> Hallo, kann mir einer sagen warum ich nicht aus dem Desktop der Live-CD installieren kann.
<Tm_T> !de | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu> has anybody an answer why i can not install 10.04  from the Desktop of the Live-CD
<Tm_T> ubuntu: try #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> i solved the problem, the cd was not loaded very well
<perso> Hey
<perso> Is there someone French?
<apparle> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<henning_> I'm really having problems with my wireless connection, find the networks and all but can't seem to connect to it. Being that I'm not a genius on kubuntu I can't seem to find out what is going wrong.Tried all different types of settings, tried matching them to the info from my router ( those that can match ) and still can't connect. Is there something obvious that I am missing ?
<ToraToraTora> apparle: I'm back! that cat command gives me no file or directory
<apparle> ToraToraTora: have you connected the receiver
<ToraToraTora> physically yes
<ToraToraTora> I mean hardware is plugged in
<ToraToraTora> shuttles barebones come prewired :)
<apparle> ToraToraTora: tell me the output of "lsusb"
<ToraToraTora> it has
<ToraToraTora> cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<ToraToraTora> doh wrong button
<ToraToraTora> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 051c:c001 Shuttle, Inc. eHome Infrared Receiver
<ToraToraTora> and Bus 005 Device 003: ID 051c:0005 Shuttle, Inc.
<ToraToraTora> I don' know what that later is
<apparle> in that configuration of lirc what all options do you have, anything like 'mceusb' or 'mcdusb2' etc
<ToraToraTora> apparle: there are tons of options, none of them mention 'mceusb' or 'mcdusb2'.
<apparle> anyone having "mce"?
<AceOfSpades> Does anyone know how to set a connection to only connect via VPN?
<ToraToraTora> apparle: nope
<ToraToraTora> apparle: I found this site http://jeremy.infogami.com/SetVFD about this hardware but I don't know how to use that info
<ToraToraTora> "Support under various Linux media players. The Cypress chip apparently also has an infrared receiver that you can access with a remote control under a different USB endpoint with libhid."
<ToraToraTora> apparle: doh! The list was long and I was looking for 'mce' there is 'Windows Media Center Transceivers/Remotes (all)'!
<apparle> ToraToraTora: and is your remote of that type I mean... I never used that. i made my own receiver
<ToraToraTora> apparle: It has the mce windows button so I think it is...
<ToraToraTora> I mean remote has
<AceOfSpades> is there a way to reply to someone (using Xchat) without typing their name?
<ToraToraTora> apparle: I chose the mce and it still gives further choices. mostly  some dish, cable and tv boxes... no pc mentoned anywhere...?
<apparle> ToraToraTora: i don't know
<apparle> ToraToraTora: see if you find any help here lircd --driver=help
<apparle> imean the command "lircd --driver=help"
<tabloid> hi, i just tab-tabbed to see all commands in konsole, but there is some strange listing. several commands listed double, once normal and once with a leading underscore - like mount and _mount, what causes this ?
<ToraToraTora> apparle: no help from there
<tabloid> anybody ?
<ToraToraTora> I guss I just have to dig this deeper from ubuntu forums thanks for help
<apparle> ToraToraTora: I only think you need to know the receiver that's it
<ToraToraTora> apparle: ya, is there any other command that gives more in than lsusb?
<ToraToraTora> in = info
<apparle> "lsusb -v" maybe but I dunno
<apparle> ToraToraTora: I'll look into the source an dtell you which module would be yours
<apparle> ToraToraTora: Are you there
<apparle> ToraToraTora: I just checked the source you need "Windows Media Center Edition USB Infrared Transceivers"
<ToraToraTora> apparle: Yes I'm here
<apparle> so again configure the lirc package and select as I mentioned aboe.... what options do you get?
<apparle> ToraToraTora: ?
<ToraToraTora> apparle: there are many choises, but Microsoft Windows Media Center V2 (usb) : Direct TV Receiver or USB-UIRT2 : Direct TV Receiver could be the right one
<apparle> tell me the choices
<ToraToraTora> eh that's a lot of copy/paste :o
<ToraToraTora> none
<ToraToraTora> custom
<ToraToraTora> Command IR : Direct TV Receiver
<ToraToraTora> Command IR : Dish Receiver
<ToraToraTora> Command IR : Motorola Cable box
<ToraToraTora> Command IR : Pioneer Cable box
<ToraToraTora> Command IR : Scientific Atlanta Cable box
<apparle> Tell me.... is it the choice for under Windows Media Center Edition USB Infrared Transceivers
<apparle> and pastebin
<apparle> !pastebin > ToraToraTora
<ubottu> ToraToraTora, please see my private message
<ToraToraTora> apparle: http://imagebin.org/86904 & http://imagebin.org/86905
<lamicodegliamici> ghghg
<DeeTah> my flash player's framerate is UNBEARABLY low, how can I fix it?
<apparle> ToraToraTora: does your module have a transmitter?
<apparle> ToraToraTora: ??
<ToraToraTora> apparle: I don't know. the lsusb says it has?.
<ToraToraTora> oh sorry it does not
<ToraToraTora> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 051c:c001 Shuttle, Inc. eHome Infrared Receiver
<apparle> ToraToraTora: so... select none becoze the options are for a transmitter.. read the top line
<ToraToraTora> :O
<apparle> ToraToraTora: I'll be back in 45min .... going for dinner
<ToraToraTora> ok
<rizwan> h
<rizwan> hello
<rizwan> ??
<jrmy> bonjours francais ?
<edakiri> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Cubex3> Hello
<Cubex1> How do you change text color in this chat app?
<tabloid> *push* i just tab-tabbed to see all commands in konsole, but there is some strange listing. several commands listed double, once normal and once with a leading underscore - like mount and _mount, what causes this ?
<kunewguy> sup
<floown> hello
<kunewguy> hi
<floown> how can I change the look of a ftp page display with a browser?
<kunewguy> sorry too green here
<floown> I want to personalize the icons and the colors (the background), and add a header page
<lnx_grl> we don't need windows!
<MynameisHame> we always need windows
<MynameisHame> :3
<lnx_grl> not me! windows make me seek
<lnx_grl> not me! windows make me nervus
<mauri> i serachinf for a tool  for modify pdf document....im using pdfedit but it has same problems
<lnx_grl> all we need is  Linux
<lnx_grl> use pdfedit  on linux
<kunewguy> waiting for att to get android so i can leave iphone
<mauri> is there samething to perfoomr a video call like messenger
<BinaryFu> Does anyone know of a good tutorial for switching from Ubuntu to Kubuntu and creating a pure KDE environment?
<JontheEchidna> hmm... installing the kubuntu-desktop package and uninstalling libgtk2.0-0 should do a pretty good job of doing that
<urgey> mauri, skype for linux?
<JontheEchidna> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<JontheEchidna> BinaryFu: ^
<BinaryFu> Thanks very much. :)
<BinaryFu> One more question - is there a way to transfer your torrent download status from Transmission to Ktorrent, or will I have to restart everything?  In other words, if I have files downloading/seeding in Transmission, can I transfer this data over to Ktorrent and have it pick up where Transmission left off?
<mika_> hi, is there any app under kubuntu to control the boot processes? (i know... i should learn the update-rc.d commands... but it's hard when you know the gentoo rc-update way :) )
<tabloid> mika_ what's the difference between update-rc.d and rc-update ?
<tabloid> mika_ ah, i see - but it doesn't seem very difficult to learn
<tabloid> mika_ you could write a python wraparound for update-rc.d to work like rc-update on gentoo :D
<mika_> tabloid: how can you show the current processes? under gentoo you do rc-update show (or eselect rc list).. under the man i don't see any way :)
<mika_> it's not about the -..... ok... a little.. :P
<Wuy> is there a dedicateted help channel for linux installation problems?
<mika_> (also under ubuntu there is any /etc/conf.d for configs of the init scripts)
<DarkwingDuck> What's up Wuy?
<mika_> (i'm using ubuntu for 2 days... i'm kinda new ;) )
<shadeslayer> Wuy: well what linux distro?
<Wuy> kubuntu 9.02
<shadeslayer> Wuy: theres no such version of kubuntu ;)
<DarkwingDuck> 9.02? You mean 9.04 or 9.10?
<Wuy> I have a problem creating the ext4 partition
<Wuy> the latest - mixed it up weith sometinh else. the latest stable one anyways
<tabloid> mika_ yeah, same situation - moved from gentoo to kubuntu :) i have to think about it
<DarkwingDuck> 9.10 Ok
<shadeslayer> Wuy: 9.10 :)
<Wuy> yeü :-)
<mika_> tabloid: it's kinda hard moving from a "hard" system to a simpler one.... :D
<shadeslayer> mika_: btw you dont configure anything on kubuntu,everything is preconfigured ;)
<antonio__> ultimate edition 2.5
<mika_> tabloid: i'm trying it because it'll have to install it into my company, so i'm trying, playing and remastersys it ;)
<Wuy> anyways, I booted the pre-installed windows 7 and used the file-management system to create a new partition without any filesystem
<ToraToraTora> "everyting is preconfigured" I wish
<mika_> shadeslayer: but not always the preconfigured one is the better one, maybe i don't want a process always started at boot, but it's preconfigured that way ;)
<Wuy> then I did a reboot from the kubuntu cd and attempted to convert this partition to ext4 - and then an error occured, that it just could not do that
<mika_> shadeslayer: it's not a big dealt, but as there are some differences between different distro there is a kind of learning/moving curve ;)
<mika_> s/moving/migrating/
<shadeslayer> mika_: i understand,i migrated from kubuntu to arch and i couldnt understand a thing at first ;)
<mika_> shadeslayer: :)
<tabloid> mika_ um, i can't figure it out :( did you mean just init scripts or processes in general ?
<mika_> tabloid: init scripts
<derdritte> Hey guys, does my avatar have to be a certain size/format to display properly on the login-screen?
<tabloid> mika_ shit, no idea actually - ubuntu is so nicely preconfigured, that i never tried to have a closer look.. sorry :(
<mika_> tabloid: no problem :) for now i can enable and disable them.... but i don't know what there is :D
<tabloid> mika_ browse /etc - maybe you find a suitable config-file, which lists all the active scripts
<derdritte> inix
<derdritte> inxi
<derdritte> Okay, I fail.
<derdritte> So nobody on the image-problem?
<tabloid> derdritte: don't know - maybe james cameron knows what to do :P
<derdritte> tabloid: he is just gonna ruin it.
<tabloid> derdritte: yeah, but he will get rich by it
<derdritte> tabloid: how exactly is that helping me? :P
<derdritte> It's strange because the picture shows up everywhere, just not on the login-screen.
<tabloid> derdritte: maybe your kdm theme doesn't support showing avatars
<derdritte> I think it does, it's the original Oxygen
<derdritte> But I can just try the Air one...
<derdritte> brb
<[THC]AcidRain> hax
<[THC]AcidRain> ZOMG HAX
<derdritte> nope...
<djustice> hm. im trying to respin kubuntu9.10 with a custom plasma-desktop. but something magically adds a quicklaunch, battery, and notifier on boot... kdebase? no?
<castlec-mce> is there anyone here that can help me with a kernel compile?  I want to just recompile the vanilla ubuntu 2.6.27-17-generic kernel without SATA PMP.  How do I simply override the kernel config that the debian/rules is using?
<Peace-> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<castlec-mce> this is for intrepid, by the way.  I need to remove SATA PMP to stop a hardware bug
<wesley_> is there a console command that will tell me whats using my soundcard? some rogue program aparently is killing it so i cant get sound elsewhere
<dramic> вечер добрый
<ubuntu> any one know how to installing grub? my grub dissapear after installing windows 7
<Peace-> !grub2 | ubottu
<ubottu> Peace-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Peace-> !grub2 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
 * PascalFr_parti est parti: Parti pour l'instant.
<dramic> меня видно? (я нуб и не могу понять, работает прога или нет)
<rork> !ru | dramic
<Guest45638> how to will know     started mysql or not?
<ubottu> dramic: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<manmanman> how to will know     started mysql or not?
<manmanman> port 3306
<manmanman> but how to ping?
<dramic> ) bb
<Dragnslcr> manmanman- System Monitor will tell you if the process is running. The netstat command can tell you if it's listening on a port
<manmanman> mysql runned on my PC
<manmanman> netsatt not tell me!   there are no 3306
<manmanman> 5 digits ports only is there
<meero_> hi, my kubuntu is not waking up well after sleeping, how to debug this?
<dmatt> i have segmentation faults in knotify almost for all notification (9.10 with KDE SC4.4) how to reinstall knotify?
<meero_> hi, my kubuntu is not waking up well after sleeping, how to debug this??
<noaXess_netubu> i have changed my kernel that hid will be loaded as module and not built in kernel.. what need i load, change that hid will be loaded as module automatically on kernel boot?
<tinchen> I've setup a new installation, now i copied an old kde3 profile to the new machine but kaboom doesn't start (it is installed) any suggestions?
<noaXess_netubu> tinchen: try to rename the kaboom config
<tinchen> noaXess_netubu: Located where?
<noaXess_netubu> tinchen: right now i'm noton a kubuntu machine, but it should be in ~/.kde
<noaXess_netubu> wwait
<noaXess_netubu> or search for kaboomin .kde
<tinchen> noaXess_netubu: nothing found
<meero> hi, who can help me with ubuntu sleep waking problem?
<anne_> where is kubuntu de?
<anne_> german ..
<Tm_T> #kubuntu-de ?
<anne_> thx
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Does anybody know if there is any notifier for mail in KDE?
<x_link> So a small popup-window will come up when I get a mail to my hotmail.
<harolddong> is anybody else having a problem with yahoo accounts causing kopete to crash when they sign on
<jessi> hello all
<jessi> i need to get some help with my network manager can anyone help or do you know where i can get some help with it
<mika_> hi
<jessi> mika: hello
<mika___> hi, how can i restart the eth0 telling it to use the dhcp? it worked, then i went home and set a pppoe connection with pppoeconfig, then i'm trying to use again the dhcp but it doesn't work... the kde network manager doesn't work, it doesn't permit to click to select the connection - is it a bug of kde 4.3.5?
<dusty_> hello
<dusty_> does anyone know how to use emulators
<dusty_> for linux
<llutz> dusty_: find, install, read documentation, use
<dusty_> lol
<jessi> can anyone help  me with a network manager issue?
<llutz> !anyone > jessi
<ubottu> jessi, please see my private message
<jessi> my network manager has disappeared entirely in my laptop and i need it for a trip i am taking. can anyone help me get it back in without reinstalling my entire system
<ubuntu_> sera
<llutz> jessi: sudo aptitude reinstall network-manager knetworkmanager
<jessi> llutz: i have tried that and it gives me alist of websites it can not connect to to do anything
<harolddong> aptitude search yahoo
<llutz> jessi: you need a working internet-connection for that
<llutz> jessi: have you wired network available?
<jessi> but i'll try it again
<jessi> ok this time i have the wire plugged in to the computer and it ran but it came back saying that the network manager is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled
<ivan__> как настроить звук
<llutz> jessi: so why did you remove it?
<jessi> not me, my hubby was mesing around with it updating it for me before my trip and now it is gone so don't know what to do now
<llutz> jessi: sudo aptitude install network-manager knetworkmanager
<jessi> tried that just now an it is saying that it can not fetch things from ubuntu.com's website
<llutz> jessi: chech your sources.list
<llutz> check
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<jessi> how?
<jessi> sorry i am more of a use the computer not fix the computer kind of girl
<jessi> so i really don't know what i am doing otheriwse
<llutz> jessi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<jessi> ok why is this not opening for me?
<dusty_> how do fix my volume
<dusty_> i have no sound
<dusty_> wow alot of people moving
<jessi> ok i can not figure this out and i am ready to throw this computer out the window
<underdev> hi!  i swear i've googled this, but i can't figure out what kubuntu "alternate" is?  can someone explain please?
<Kolia> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<underdev> ubottu: thank you very much!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TLF> hello
<TLF> in lucid alpha 3 is still not possible to have digikam and gwenview installed at the same time?
<jessi> please how do i reinstall my network manager with out having to reinstall my whole system
<[THC]AcidRain> i need help
<jessi> how do i reinstall a network manager if it has been uninstalled?
<cvd> Its there a way to use thekdeWallet with-out asking for th damn password everytime?
<[THC]AcidRain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<cvd> ?
<jessi> ok my problem is that i can not connect to the internet in order to get this to install
<xjjk> cvd: set the password for the wallet blank
<[THC]AcidRain> jessi: download the package and put it on a jump drive
<cvd> xjjkelt:  ok  let me check
<cvd> xjjk: ok let me see
<jessi> where do i go to down load the package that might actually work. i tried to download one version and it did not download into the system and i am leaving for my trip tomorrow afternoon so i need to get it fixed and i have been working on this for almost a week now. please help if you can
<xjjk> jessi: we need more details... what exactly is wrong?
<xjjk> is networking completely not working, or just internet? how do you connect to the Internet?
<jessi> my network manager got unistalled and i do not want to have to reinstall my whole os in order to get it back and i can not connect to the internet in order to run the sudo apt-get in order to reinstall it
<xjjk> how did it get uninstalled
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont see why u cant just download the package to a jump drive and move it to your comp :/
<xjjk> jessi: you need to do what [THC]AcidRain says... get a list of packages that need to be downloaded
<[THC]AcidRain> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/network-manager-pptp/download
<xjjk> jessi: you'd not happen to have synaptic installed, would you? it makes this very easy
<[THC]AcidRain> i been posting first resulted google searches :P
<xjjk> [THC]AcidRain: it's not that simple
<xjjk> without knowing what was uninstalled
<[THC]AcidRain> ye true. im a noob to. so im learning with jessi ^_^
<[THC]AcidRain> i just had major sound problems and reformatted just to fix it :/
<[THC]AcidRain> damn alsa >_>
<xjjk> you shouldn't need to do things that way but it depends how much work you want to put into fixing things
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah i know :(
<[THC]AcidRain> but i did search for ever. 100s of google pages
<[THC]AcidRain> followed every tutorial i could find
<[THC]AcidRain> read as much as i can.
<[THC]AcidRain> hell i got commands memorized for life that i know ill never use again. lol
<[THC]AcidRain> now what i really want, no lie. is an itunes replacement for ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont want to use wine. and i really dont want to install a virtualbox
<[THC]AcidRain> amorak and other linux media players wont handle my ipod touch
<[THC]AcidRain> =/
<xjjk> "itunes replacement" in what sense
<[THC]AcidRain> although they would do the 2 gig nano i had
<[THC]AcidRain> just anything that can put music on my ipod so i can listen to it
<xjjk> library-oriented music management, or iTunes store/iPod stuff
<xjjk> I see
<[THC]AcidRain> music management
<xjjk> seems you want the latter
<xjjk> the problem here is the iPod, Apple only wants you to use iTunes
<[THC]AcidRain> really all this miracle software i search for has to do, is ONLY put music on my ipod. i use rhythmbox for my music. and i really like it
<[THC]AcidRain> well my ipod is jailbroken, idk if that will matter :/
<[THC]AcidRain> but your right i did notice that
<xjjk> I'm not sure
<[THC]AcidRain> it will appear in rythmbox for a split second, then disappear :'(
<xjjk> I don't know anything about iPods except to not buy them
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<[THC]AcidRain> what other kick ass music player is there?
<xjjk> no idea
<xjjk> I have/had a Sandisk Sansa
<xjjk> was fine, other than the proprietary connector (which is no different than the iPod of course)
<[THC]AcidRain> u gotta check out that ipod touch dude. its really cool. mine is 8gig. jailbroken, it runs some form of unix
<xjjk> but I realize I don't really listen to music anymore so I care less
<[THC]AcidRain> oh ya i know what ya mean :|
<xjjk> not interested in paying money to be locked into platforms/lifestyle
<xjjk> and if I got one for free, I'd probably sell it
<[THC]AcidRain> lol. for real. thats how it is. im trying to break freee of this prison
<xjjk> and get a music player whose manufacturer actually wants me to use it the way I want to
<[THC]AcidRain> ye really good point :/
<[THC]AcidRain> i honestly didnt know that apple had gotten so bitchy with their hardware though.
<xjjk> they've always been that way
<[THC]AcidRain> well my older ipod would connect to anything...
<[THC]AcidRain> even that one buggy hippo proggy for linux
<xjjk> that's probably because Apple stopped actively making the iPod not connect to things
<xjjk> and the software ecosystem had time to catch up
<[THC]AcidRain> im sending hate mail now
<[THC]AcidRain> :)
<xjjk> as a consumer the best way to make a point is with your wallet
<[THC]AcidRain> lol. no point will be made here then :/ i stay broke
<jessi> does any one have any ideas?
<xjjk> I've not looked at prices lately but last I did, you could get two Sandisk Sansas (at the same capacity) as an iPod Nano
<[THC]AcidRain> ye i just like all the extra apps that i can get from jailbreak.
<xjjk> jessi: do you have synaptic installed?
<[THC]AcidRain> police scanners.
<[THC]AcidRain> wireless sniffers
<[THC]AcidRain> those type deals
<FloodBotK2> [THC]AcidRain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[THC]AcidRain> lies
<xjjk> police scanner? how does that work
<xjjk> didn't think the iPod had a radio
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont think its a true scanner. i think it just connects to a local broadcast
<xjjk> local broadcast?
<[THC]AcidRain> ye every city got em
<[THC]AcidRain> its huh...
<[THC]AcidRain> forget what they call it.
<xjjk> if it doesn't have a radio
<xjjk> how is it doing that
<[THC]AcidRain> no thats what im saying, its just the internet. have to have a connection
<[THC]AcidRain> and somewhere it gets on a website or something. idk :/
<xjjk> if it's on the Internet
<[THC]AcidRain> ok, its called police web radio entertainment
<[THC]AcidRain> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/police-scanner-2/id353242187?mt=8
<xjjk> why do you need an iPod in particular to listen? couldn't you use anything
<[THC]AcidRain> there is one for iphone. said something about the ipod in google descriptiion
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah im just saying, i can carry around less with me.
<[THC]AcidRain> not to mention it has the hypno toad from family guy =D
<xjjk> so
<xjjk> I could use my phone for this, and carry even less
<jessi> xjjk: synaptic? sorry like i said i use the computer, i don't really fix it
<[THC]AcidRain> synaptic is a package manager
<xjjk> jessi: OK... do you have a Kubuntu CD?
<[THC]AcidRain> ah, bbl
<jessi> yes i have my cd
<xjjk> jessi: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<xjjk> near the top, you should have some lines about a cdrom
<jessi> do i do this with the cd in the system or just by itself?
<xjjk> doesn't matter at this point
<jessi> it says permission denied do i need to sudo before it?
<xjjk> yes
<xjjk> jessi: also found the GUI way to do this...
<jessi> it says command not found
<xjjk> jessi: alright, just use the GUI
<xjjk> start krunner (keyboard shortcut alt+f2) and type "software sources"
<xjjk> er, put the CD in
<xjjk> before doing this
<jessi> how do i do that?
<jessi> ok wat now
<xjjk> did you start software sources?
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> i have a multipart zip archive, how do i unzip it?
<jessi> ok i have cd in, and have krunner up
<xjjk> jessi: start software sources
<jessi> i can not find it on the cd
<jessi> it tries to open various folders on the cd but nothing that looks like software sources
<xjjk> jessi: sorry, what are you doing exactly?
<xjjk> if you start krunner, and type in "software sources", you should see an application you can run
<jessi> ok when i put it in it says file home/nico/softwear sources no such file or directory
<xjjk> jessi: I need to go, so I can't walk you through it anymore... but one of the (many) ways to fix this is to configure apt to fetch only packages from the CD
<xjjk> then, reinstall network-manager from the CD
<xjjk> then enable Internet repositories again
<jessi> ok i need my network manager reinstalled without reinstalling my entire os
<Zorael> I'm trying to connect to a VPN and knetworkmanager fails silently. Does it (or NetworkManager) keep a log somewhere?
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> Zorael:     I've heard before that knetworkmanager may be sucky for vpm connections,  nm-applet seem to fare better, which is gnome network manager frontend.... which I use hehe, you can install it with ->    sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome;  and run nm-applet
<Zorael> Typos_King: Hum, okay. I'm using kvpnc at the moment, but I guess the GNOME applet would work too. Thanks.
<baz> hi, why does the battery meter take up 2 panel spaces?
<baz> also, what does the "indicator display" do? it always says no applications running (looks like an envelope on the panel)
<Typos_King> .
<Typos_King> not sure I follow baz
<baz> for the batter meter?
<baz> Typos_King, it is 2 spots or squares wide and shows 2 meters side-by-side
<Typos_King> well.... I dont't havea a battery meter...so.... as far as the other.. the envelope...then agian, I'm not runing kde wm :|
<baz> Typos_King, oh for that. There is an envelope looking icon that when u hover over it it says it is called "indicator display" but I'm not sure what it does
<Typos_King> ..
<baz> Typos_King, heh, u arent even running kde? ok nevermind...
<Typos_King> I think you might be referring to the media stuff... is a little spot....I think it might look like an envelope, on the tray,  whenever you stick say a usb device or a dvd or so, it'll popup with a notification of the device just plugged in, giving you the choice to open it and look at or browse it
<Typos_King> well heheh
<Typos_King> I do run kde... as dm.... I am not running the window manager though :P
<BlueFaceMonster> Hi. Just applied the recommended security updates and bug fixes, Now getting "unable to contact KDED" from the services manager. Any ideas?
<Typos_King> just not the one I'm using
#kubuntu 2011-02-21
<trudell> hi james
<trudell> somebody knows if have kubuntu for armel processors?
<james147> trudell: kubuntu only supports amd64 and i686 compatable processors
<james147> trudell: you might want to look at debian... that has support for just about everything ever :s
<trudell> i was, but i cant download squeeze for amel! :(
<trudell> 404 not found
<trudell> james147: i found only snapshot versions
<trudell> debian-testing-armel-kde-CD-1.iso       14-Feb-2011 08:53  648M   <-- soooooo big
<trudell> james147: Is netinstall a simplified version with optional internet installation of packages?
<trudell> james147: do you know something about it?
<james147> trudell: a netinstall tends to be a minimal collection of software toget the installer running and then the installer downloads the packages from the internet
<trudell> james147: ya! thx james
<trudell> james147: Another question: Is business card version a good choice for minimal installation for little tablets?
<james147> trudell: i do not know what a business card version is
<trudell> james147: another question: have some environment to develop and compiling armel architecture on kubuntu with i686 processor?
<trudell> or its impossible?
<james147> trudell: it is possible to crosscompile... but is not a trivial thing to do
<trudell> james147: why not?
<trudell> james147: what tools i will need to do crosscompilation from i686 to armel?
<trudell> james147: do you know which version of kde debian squeeze uses?
<Rask> Quick question - for a new system running Kubuntu, ATI or nVidia?
<Rask> Given that my luck is absolutely horrendous, which is the safest choice?
<Sentynel> I'm running KDE4.6 on 10.10, and it won't save my GTK theme settings; it resets to QtCurve on each boot. anybody know how to fix that?
<melodie_> ...hi
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> question??
<Sentynel> melodie_: ask your question, if somebody knows the answer they'll reply
<melodie_> oh...sorry im sort of new to this, thank you...first off, this is a personal thing so its not that important, but how, if there is anyway do i send a sms message from either the internet or my email adress....i heard you could but i really have no idea how, and since I don't have a phone, it sort of sucks.... :/
<kal> hi
<petete> usually you can send SMSs from the phone company webpage
<petete> at least you can here
<melodie_> For that you have to have a account, we stopped paying for it so we don't have that acsess anymore.
<Sentynel> melodie_: google "send sms", there are loads of results
<Sentynel> I've no idea how reliable any of them are, though
<melodie_> Ok, I shall try
<melodie_> Ok thats not working so... next question. Dose anyone know any programs I can download from my KpackageKit that will help me edit either sound or video/both...
<Sentynel> melodie_: audacity is a good audio editor
<Sentynel> melodie_: there are a few video editors around; I think kdenlive is quite good
<melodie_> Sentynel: when it bring up audacity in the KpackageKit, it brings up three things. One that says "A fast, cross -platform audio editor" the next that says "A fast, cross -platform audio editor (debug)" and the one after that says "A fast, cross -platform audio editor (data)"
<melodie_> which one do i download
<melodie_> im guessing the first
<melodie_> right?
<Sentynel> melodie_: yup
<Sentynel> it'll automatically grab any other packages it depends on, so you just select the main one
<melodie_> just making sure then
<melodie_> didn't want to mess it up haha
<rackIT> I want to know how to expand an existing virtual drive
<ecinx3> is it possible to use a gui app from my laptop on this computer? with all the settings and plugins from the laptop? in this case gvim
<amason> ecinx3: can you give us a bit more information....
<amason> what is this computer ? a kubuntu machine ?
<amason> and what is your laptop ?
<amason> if it's two gnu/linux boxes you can just copy the .files over
<amason> or you can do Xforwarding over ssh
<amason> and use the application on your laptop
<amason> if your current machine is freebsd or opensolaris you can probably do the same
<amason> if you have a windows  or osx machine YMMV
<ecinx3> i found a faq and it works
<ecinx3> it told me to download openssh-server
<ecinx3> then i did ssh -X -l<user> <ip>
<ecinx3> they are both kubuntu btw, i'm on gnome right now with the desktop
<valorie> ssh is magick
<ecinx3> lol
<rackIT> does anyone know where I can find information on expanding an existing virtual hard disk image? using qemu - if that matters
<valorie> let's see if the bot knows anything
<valorie> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<valorie> have you checked there, rackIT?
<rackIT> valorie: yes. nothing obvious, but you do remind me to RTFM :)
<valorie> haha
<valorie> never in language like that
<valorie> I could have glared, and said MAN QEMU
<valorie> lol
<Limza> hi
<jacek_> ?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I have the same question
<jimkey> hi
<jimkey> i need help with mic and sound
<jimkey> can anyone help?
<shadeslayer> jimkey: um .. i have to rush, but i'll leave you with this
<shadeslayer> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadeslayer> also ...
<shadeslayer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> ok bye :)
<jimkey> why is pc sound is captured by mic ... even if it is muted?
<admin1> james147: got all the files copied over-- thanks for help
<admin1> can someone recomment firewall and AV
<james147> !firewall | admin1
<ubottu> admin1: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<james147> !virus | admin1
<ubottu> admin1: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
 * james147 notes that a firewall isent needed either if your on a trusted network behind a router
<admin1> I am  on my home network and this is my only linux box (set up as a file server).  There are typically 5-6 WIN XP/Vista/WIN7 boxes connected to network that us the are mapped to various folders on file server.  What do you recommend
<bazhang> clamav
<omkar> can anyone please help me to configure apache2 for running php5
<omkar> I have everything installed properly but for something its not running
<james147> omkar: this might be of intrest:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<admin1> bazhang:  I am downloading clamav with freshclam  anything else I need to get it going
<omkar> php5
<bazhang> admin1, that should pull in what you need
<omkar> I had mysql installed earlier n also apache2
<omkar> I then installed php5
<omkar> n tried moving the php test script to the alias path which was mentioned in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache2.conf
<omkar>  /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<omkar> Also I have included the same in the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<omkar> lets see now i m running the tasksel for installing lamp-server onto my kubuntu 10.04
<hanno> Hi there. I've got a problem with the run App on KDE. If i press ALT+F2 and then type it hangs for a few seconds before the keystrokes are accepted. Has anyone had this problem, too? I found two people in the forum sharing the problem, but no solution.
<james147> hanno: what version of kde?
<omkar> I am pasting the output to pastebin n will post the link here
<omkar> would appreciate if anyone could help me a bit
<omkar> http://pastebin.com/qMxWDrZH
<hanno> james147: The Version is 4.4.5 (KDE 4.4.5)
<james147> hanno: i suggest you upgrade to maverick (kubuntu 10.10) which has kde 4.5.... i remember some peoblems with krunner in 4.4.... but its been a while since I have used that version
 * james147 recalls that it might have been the nepomuk plugin for krunner....and suggests to hanno to try disabling that is he dosennt wish to upgrade
 * james147 still recommends upgrading however ^^
<nitin> hello
<nitin> hello
<lei_> Fedora 的源更新快吗？
<lei_> kde Widget 是用什么语言开发的啊
<nitin> 22 m india plz chat wid me
<nlsthzn> oh noes not again
 * nlsthzn thinks he needs to learn the bot commands for languages and how to attract mods attention when the ban hammer is needed :/
<Pici> !in | nitin
<ubottu> nitin: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<lei_> 用js能写吗
<Pici> !zh | lei_
<ubottu> lei_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
 * nlsthzn bows down before Pici's skills
<Pici> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * nlsthzn lurks and waves at BluesKaj...
 * BluesKaj waves back to nlsthzn
 * ct529 waves at BluesKaj from a distance
<BluesKaj> hi ct529
 * nlsthzn decided to shift away from Kubuntu and KDE and try Unity... that experience lasted as long as it took me to re-install Kubuntu and get KDE 4.6 back up ... phew...
<BluesKaj> nlsthzn, yeah I tried Unity as well , it lasted a few days in my case :) Even gnome lovers are disenchanted with it.
<BluesKaj> I see over at #ubuntu , a lot of ppl are regressing to classic gnome
<nlsthzn> the reason I was so quick to change back was because I couldn't get it to work... not one of the pre-releases booted up after installation... (the same with openSUSE 11.4 ... I am worried :/)
<BluesKaj> nlsthzn, well, kubuntu 10.10 is very stable and IMO handles application repos much better then suse or the "Hats"
<BluesKaj> nlsthzn, the apt package management system is superior in other words
<nlsthzn> BluesKaj: If it wasn't for some of the ways *buntu makes it easier I would gladly be using openSUSE... it is solid (well, 11.3 was for me)
 * BluesKaj nods
<afink> anyone else on 64 bit having flash problems after an update about a week and half ago?
<foormea> hi
<foormea> for some strange reason, my eth0 is not automatically configured when i plug a cable in, actually to enable dhcp i have to manually do a dhclient eth0
<BluesKaj> foormea, does the ethernet icon say unmanaged ?
<foormea> BluesKaj: correct!
<BluesKaj> foormea, you seem to have some networking skills so this is what several ppl are doing nowadays , maybe you would want to try it as well , there are 2 tutorials one for dhcp and th other for static IP on your LAN
<sre-su> !pm > Nitin
<ubottu> Nitin, please see my private message
<sre-su> ha
<BluesKaj> foormea, for dhcp :http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<foormea> but mh i'm just confused over the fact that "it worked" and "it doesn't anymore" with *i think* no obvious reason...
<foormea> but thanks BluesKaj for the link, let me take a look
<BluesKaj> foormea, for static : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<foormea> or maybe i'll just use wired and not use the network manager
<foormea> i'm very very lazy these days :D
<BluesKaj> foormea, it has to do with you /etc/network/interfaces settings and dhclient , the sttings have to be more specific about the gateway , network and broadcast IPs
<BluesKaj> foormea, anyway that's been my experiejne
<foormea> BluesKaj: AH! thanks a lot, pppoeconf messed up my /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> experience
<foormea> thanks a lot :)
<BluesKaj> ok foormea
<foormea> also BluesKaj
<foormea> i'm coming back to buntu from some time on gentoo. i was familiar with debian/ubuntu before, but many things seem to have changed in the past 1-1.5 years. many services are managed by upstart now, right? is there an interface like sysv-rc-conf for upstart services?
<foormea> i've looked but haven't found anything yet, maybe you'd know :)
<BluesKaj> foormea, ubuntu or kubuntu , on kubuntu look in system settings / startup&shutdown /service manager
<foormea> thanks a lot BluesKaj
<Guest82008> hello
<BluesKaj> Guest75821, hi
<BluesKaj> oops sry wrong guest
<nitin> i m new to ubuntu
<nitin> suggest me some new col apps for ubuntu
<foormea> BluesKaj: got disconnected, sorry. unfortunately restoring my /etc/network/interfaces file as such http://pastebin.com/5dtjfVPe does not help the network manager to automatically configure my eth0... do you have any idea?
<foormea> it just still says 'unmanaged'
<foormea> for eth0
<foormea> i'm currently connected with wlan0 and since wlan0 is not in the interfaces file
<foormea> should i just try to remove altogether stuff relevant to eth0 too? would that let the network manager handle it?
<foormea> i guess i'll try.
<BluesKaj> using /etc/network/interfaces as your network  manangement requires network manager to be either disabled or removed because it changes the interface settings at boot
<foormea> ah BluesKaj took me a while haha but anywayc, commenting out the 2 lines relevant to eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces did the trick
<BluesKaj> foormea, using /etc/network/interfaces as your network  manangement requires network manager to be either disabled or removed because it changes the interface settings at boot
<foormea> and :( i'll have to read up about upstart, as silly as it sounds i did not manage to stop/restart the networking services...
<BluesKaj> foormea, the static setting makes your connections slightly fasterbut the dhcp option is easier for most
<foormea> BluesKaj: i'd normally use static, but right now on this computer i just want something that works with as little custom configuration as possible :)
<BluesKaj> foormea , sudo service networking restart
<BluesKaj> using /etc/init.d/networking restart also may work , but it's being replaced by services,conf
<foormea> BluesKaj: i did, it wouldn't restart. then "service ... stop" doesn't work, "stop eth0" or "stop wlan0" or "stop eth0=eth0" etc.. did not work. well true, i have not read the man for upstart/networking yet
<BluesKaj> foormea, it service stop or start , stop or start servce
<BluesKaj> not stop service
<foormea> BluesKaj: i'll give it a try and i'll check some doc for networking on recent ubuntus
<BluesKaj> sudo service networking start or stop etc
<foormea> thanks a lot for your help tonight (at least here's it's night :D)
<foormea> are you a dev for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> foormea, no just a user likeyou :)
<BluesKaj> foormea, Canada here , so it's still morning :)
<foormea> hehe. there's a lot of new stuff in maverick compared with 9.10. i was really impressed to see nouveau used by default with my nvidia card
<foormea> ok
<foormea> hong kong here, time to go sleep
<foormea> bye bye, thanks again for your input
<BluesKaj> foormea, there's a hardware driver for nvidia in the kmenu that you should check out
<foormea> oh yeah i'm now using the proprietary driver
<foormea> but it's cool to see that nouveau is starting to get shipped by default on distros
<foormea> anyway
<foormea> i better go
<foormea> bye!!
<foormea> ----
<FloodBotK2> foormea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> it's the recommended one , it may not be activated , you need to activate it , nouveau is merely a stopgap til you install the proper nvidia driver
<ct529> BluesKaj: which nvidia driver you mean?
<BluesKaj> ct529, the recommended driver in kmenu/applications/system/ additional hardware
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: are you on Natty and use Konsole?
<ct529> BluesKaj: I installed the nvidia one from the website
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, nope,on maverick
<gnomefreak> k thanks
<BluesKaj> ct529, i tried the proprietary driver from the nvidia website as well, it was listed as the driver for my 8400gs , but it couldn't run X
<BluesKaj> ct529, which nvidia do you use ?
<kInOzAwA> hello
<computer_> I need help installing
<computer_> I need help installing 8.10
<computer_> the apt-get upgrade is not working
<nata> computer_: please list out the error
<computer_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<computer_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<computer_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<computer_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/universe/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<computer_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<FloodBotK2> computer_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<computer_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<nata> computer_: what version of linux you use? kubuntu 8.10?
<risto> hello
<risto> how to remove from kopete annoying notification ?
<aaditya_> #gsoc
<aaditya_> #kart_
<aaditya_> hi
<risto> anyone knows how to remove kopete notifications ?
<aaditya_> hey how to make iso file of my current running ubuntu system?
<BluesKaj> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<aaditya_> can i make iso file from this tool
<aaditya_> ???
<BluesKaj> aaditya_,
<BluesKaj> APT removable repository creator and package backup tool for Debian based systems.
<BluesKaj> This tool will allow you to create a media (CD or DVD) to use to install software via APT in a non-connected machine, as well upgrade and install the same set of softwares in several machines with no need to re-download the packages again.
<FloodBotK2> BluesKaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> :)
<aaditya_> .
<aaditya_> ,
<aaditya_> ,
<aaditya_> ,
<FloodBotK2> aaditya_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> aaditya_, now now
<computer_> need help installing
<BluesKaj> computer_, installing ?
<computer_> need help installing 8.10
<BluesKaj> yeah computer_ it's no longer supported, you
<BluesKaj> you're better off installing a newer OS
<BluesKaj> !lts | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<BluesKaj> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<BluesKaj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> !pm | computer_
<aaditya_> ok
<ubottu> computer_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aaditya_> ok
<BluesKaj> aaditya_, we prefer not to pm'd here with being asked first
<ubuntu_> help
<ubuntu_> I cannot enter the system with my credentials after shotting down the system by  bottom
<ubuntu_> botton]
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , bottom button ?
<davut> opera acık kaynak mıdır?
<davut> ıs opera open source?
<Pici> No.
<davut> thanks
<Pici> np
<BluesKaj> !hw
<BluesKaj> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<__-osh-__> Hi guys. For some reason I won't X working when booting off kubuntu10.10-live-cd. Is there some option that I can turn on/off to get it to work?
<avihay> __-osh-__: yes, you can disable the display driver and VESA
<avihay> that's usually the number one reason
<__-osh-__> avihay: Can I do that from the live-cd?
<__-osh-__> "Safe graphics mode" seems to be the option to set... =)
<__-osh-__> Let's reboot...
<__-osh-__> ...except that there isn't a "Safe graphics mode" on kubuntu10.10 live cd. *sigh*
<__-osh-__> is there some way to boot into vesa-mode?
<__-osh-__> ah... the -xforcevesa option is nice to have...
<__-osh-__> too bad I didn't read that earlier.
<__-osh-__> back to reboot...
<melodie_> Are there any downloads of a sound machine or something of that nature that I can find online or on KpackageKit??
<melodie_> Are there any downloads of a sound machine or something of that nature that I can find online anywhere else??
<Snowhog> melodie_: 'sound machine' as in synthisizers? Search on 'midi' in KpackageKit.
<melodie_> I was just looking for a drum machine or something of that nature but a synthisizer would be awesome
<melodie_> Snowhog: thanks, i'll look it up :D
#kubuntu 2011-02-22
<jszigah_> Can someone tell me how to add the update the source list
<jszigah_> i'm having problems editing it. I think I'm doing it wrong
<jszigah_>  Can someone tell me how to add the update the source list. i'm having problems editing it. I think I'm doing it wrong
<jszigah_> for linuxmce 8.10
<amason> jszigah_: can just add it manually to /etc/apt/sources.list
<jszigah_> I tried but it will not let me save it.
<amason> jszigah_: it's owned by root
<amason> you will probably want to sudo to root first
<amason> then edit it
<amason> or sudo $EDITIOR /etc/apt/sources
<jszigah_> I sent you a direct chat
<amason> jszigah_: yeh i closed it, it's really not polite to do so without asking first. Also it's better to hold the discussion in the channel so other people can see / comment on it. If i tell you to do somethign which someone doesn't think is a good idea then they can provide their opinion etc..
<amason> well the editor i like to use is vi but you can use nano or whatever you like. so i would type
<amason> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<jszigah_> ok. do I go into terminal
<amason> yes. you can launch kate with kdesu if you so wish also
<amason> which you can execute from krunner
<jszigah_> I'm lost with this. I need step by step instructions.
<zhanlin> gad help me
<zhanlin> god help e
<zhanlin> me
<amason> jszigah_: what are you actually trying to do
<jszigah_> I'm trying to Install LinuxMCE8.10. I'm at the part where I have edit the source.list before I run the sudo apt-get update
<amason> jszigah_: right ok well i don't know what linux MCE is or what it requires. If you wish to add  a line to sources.list you can either use the program kpackagekit
<amason> which is available in your 'K' menu
<amason> or you can open a terminal ( konsole )
<amason> type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<amason> does that make sense ?
<jszigah_> alittle
<amason> so which part is un-clear
<jhoc2x2> good morning to all
<jszigah_> I did it but I have a whole script to insert
<amason> jszigah_: a whole script ?
<jhoc2x2> hello... i am a fresh Kubuntu user...
<amason> jszigah_: what does the script look like ? pastebin please
<jszigah_> sent
<amason> please pastebin
<sagaci> paste link?
<amason> don't pm me
<jszigah_> sorry
<jszigah_> http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Installing_0810
<amason> no
<amason> screw it, i'm gone
<jhoc2x2> can I use my built-in camera ?
<jhoc2x2> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jhoc2x2> !mic
<jhoc2x2> !stepmania
<ademos> KDE 4.6 + NVIDIA Binary Driver --- Since KDE 4.3 I have been noticing an issue with KDE Panels ----- Autohide gets stuck, and the panel will not hide until a reboot or logout.
<ademos> Any ideas?
<ademos> If it helps, I'm using Kubuntu 10.04
<ademos> I fouind a fix here: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/applications/62285-kde-panel-auto-hide-broken.html
<ademos> dcop kicker Panel restart
<ademos> But if I have to restart the panel, then there's some kind of bug
<ademos> Should I file a bug  report? Or is this a known issue with Kicker (the panel)?
<sh1ft3d> is there a way to set up shell menus for multi-button mouses?
<ademos> I think my bug may be related to this OTHER panel autohide bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258012
<ubottu> KDE bug 258012 in containment-panel "Autohide panel gets visible on taskbar changes and does not hide itself" [Normal,New]
<ruffdog> silly question.  I used a partition manager as I was trying to resolve something on one of my drives.  I somehow messed up my config file and can't fix.  I have WinVista and linux dual boot.  I can access both drives separately.  In linux I can't access WinVista drive though.  Any help would be great.
<ademos> Oooh, thanks ubottu
<razfazzz> Morgen, wer da der mir bitte mal mit linux ubuntu helfen kann ?
<gr8m8> razfazzz:  there's a german channel
<gr8m8> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kictak> hjhg
<kictak> sdsdsd
<bazhang> kictak, english please
<aaditya_> how to install kubuntu
<aaditya_> havin prob?
<bazhang> aaditya_, already running ubuntu?
<aaditya_> hey I'm just testing IRC
<aaditya_> :P
<skramer_> somehow I got 3 notes applets on the bottom of Search&Launch Activity. how do I remove them?
<skramer_> because they don't show the "X" when below mouse...
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<eMyller> hey. has anyone tried a multiseat setup on kubuntu? i need some guiding to start. thanks in advance.
<BluesKaj> eMyller,a multiseat setup on kubuntu?? ..pls elaborate
<eMyller> BluesKaj: there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX and http://kahuna.clayton.edu/byron/multiseat-kdm.html . i want to try it, but it must be fail safe, as my main machine is in production right now.
<BluesKaj> ok, eMyller looks like several work stns connected to a central server...never had to deal with that.
<eMyller> k, np
<BluesKaj> eMyller, you could ask in #ubuntu , it's full of knowledgable ppl , some nice some not so nice , but I'm sure someone there can help
<eMyller> BluesKaj: thanks.
<sobczyk> hi, is there any reason why kubuntu might not detect power jack? Sometimes my laptop does not show it plugging. Hardware iirc is fine because charge diode is working
<suri> hello
<surex> suri: welcome :)
<suri> actually i am a very new user of linux
<Daskreech> suri: Welcome to Linux and KDE :)
<nata> suri: welcome. hope you will become fancy of linux
<suri> thank you all i must say IRC is very helpful
<suri> can any one tell me how to view  the list of channels in konversation
<maco> suri: on most servers you can type /list, but freenode is huge and that puts an undue strain on it, so there's a bot here named alis which you can ask
<suri> alis
<maco> suri: /msg alis list searchterm
<maco> so to see ubuntu channels..
<maco>  /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<nata> linux is open source, got any way company can earn money from his software like in windows?
<maco> nata: sell support contracts to take advantage of the fact that most corporations require a support contract for any software not developed in-house so they have someone else to blame at 3am
<maco> nata: thats what red hat and canonical do
<nata> maco: but this cannot help develop of many new small software from other ability company
<maco> nata: some projects charge for binaries. XChat does this on Windows
<maco> anyone can get to the source, but if they don't know how to compile or don't want to deal with compiling...
<DarthFrog> Or you can have two versions, on of which is only of interest to paying customers.
<nata> maco: this is disadvantage for linux become famous OS. More company will choosing win as dominant
<nata> dn't know future debian package manager can easy install rpm or not.
<maco> nata: windows licenses and canonical support contracts cost about the same. i think canonical is actually about $50 less
<maco> nata: usually though, a switch to linux isnt about price up-front for a company, it's about their reliability needs
<maco> though, it is often from solaris or aix or something....
<maco> it's expensive to retrain sysadmins, but if you've got old unix admins
<maco> well its a lot easier to retrain them to linux than to retrain them to windows
<maco> "what do you mean i cant pipe sed and awk together with a bit of perl?!?!"
<nata> maco: contract cost will earn from enterprise only. windows more powerful, wan use, money come 1st.
<maco> "wan use"?
<nata> haha, i dn't know how to use
<maco> it is generally agreed that there's no money in the desktop, period.  servers are where it is. microsoft makes practically nothing from windows
<maco> the vast majority of microsoft's money is from Office
<maco> because most windows licenses are free or like $10 to the OEMs. few people pay full price
<nata> dn't know why people got free Ooo still like to be use office
<andrey__> привет русские люди
<maco> because MS Office's formats are poorly documented and inconsistent.  if you have to deal regularly with them, OOo can be insufficient. if, on the other hand, you just have to be able to open them and read....OOo is fine. i rarely distribute docs from OOo, just use PDF, but thats no use if the other person needs to edit it too
<maco> !ru | andrey__
<ubottu> andrey__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Eruaran__> Most people don't need to edit PDF's they receive
<nata> the seller like to preinstll windows to earn more directly cause linux not easy to come in for more new user
<maco> Eruaran__: i'm saying PDF is the wrong format to use if the other person wants to edit it, but doc is also unusable for mutual editing if the formating is at all complicated and one of you is using OOo
<maco> Eruaran__: normally i use PDF output from OOo since i know it'll open right elsewhere, but if i need the other person to be able to edit, then i have to use doc and then it'll break
<maco> and THAT is pretty much microsoft's plan to keep people using MS Office
<maco> get them to buy it for compatibility reasons
<Eruaran__> indeed. that is why they corrupted ODF
<maco> right
<maco> thankfully i know very few windows users who don't also have a linux machine sitting around, so i just use odt :)
<nata> microsoft is vy...
<nata> linux need to become famous so that more hardware support for it. No need like me always need to exchange back windows sometime.
<nata> you know the different of opensuse and kubuntu or not?
<nata> just differnt in 1 is use rpm another is deb isit?
<wbsx> does anyone else get random x crashes when pressing alt+tab with kde 4.6 and kubuntu 10.10?
<nata> wbsx: no crash. test already
<wbsx> it doesn't crash everytime i press alt+tab
<wbsx> but sometimes
<nata> i more suggest got 2 account. everytime got big upgrade use 2nd account to enable completely upgrade for 1st account
<maco> wbsx: no crashes from that for me
<nitin007> i got banned in other channel suggest in private how could i rejoin it please
<nitin007> i got banned in other channel suggest in private how could i rejoin it please
<maco> nitin007: stop repeating yourself
<maco> nitin007: was it an ubuntu channel?
<nitin007> i got banned in other channel suggest in private how could i rejoin it please
<nitin007> i got banned in other channel suggest in private how could i rejoin it please
<nata> wbsx: sometime crashing is cause by other software
<maco> gosh, trying to get removed from here too?
<nata> like my network manager kubuntu. sometime click connect few times will cause x crash
<kuwo48> Hallo
<kuwo48> mag wer quasseln?
<apparle> hi guys. I'm having problems with nepomuk. can anyone help
<surex> Hi all.. help me pls... I am running "sudo apt-get upgrade" in konsole and after sometime.. dolphin is not working. I tried to run dolphin in konsole and got this error http://pastebin.com/4PQ57LTw What could be the solution?
<mjobin> surex: if kde has been updated, you should restart your KDE session.
<mjobin> I recommend KDE 4.6
<apparle> Hey guys, anyone tried Gnome 3?
<apparle> Why is the popup menu in vlc in fullscreen black?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tsimpson> dumb floodbots
<ChrisE> has anyone managed to get a creative x-fi card working under kubuntu 10.10?  works out of the box under11.04alpha1 but that's a bit risky for me
<DarthFrog> Works fine for me.
<DarthFrog> I am using pulse and I have to manually un-mute the volume control everytime I boot.
<ChrisE> i don't see any channels in the mixer that are actually connected to the outside world, just dummies
#kubuntu 2011-02-23
<jose> a tope!
<judgen> i might as well ask here unless i do not get an answer in #kde. "where is the settings for rearrangeing the kwin buttons in kde4?"
<Riddell> judgen: right click on border -> configure window behaviour -> window decorations -> configure buttons
<judgen> lol i missed that button... i was in that dialogue =D
<judgen> thanks
<ecinx3> when I wake my laptop from sleep it, the screen doesn't turn back on
<ecinx3> anymore
<shane4ubuntu> ok, why can't I seem to advance in dragon player?  I try to advance 10 sec (have the button on the bar) and it doesn't work
<shane4ubuntu> Can someone recommend another app instead of dragon?  I remain un-impressed with dragon.
<shane4ubuntu> for mp4 file, no video, just audio.
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, a little slow in here lately. :)
<ecinx3> :(
<ecinx3> in the the wrong channel
<ecinx3> no i'm not
<shane4ubuntu> ecinx3: you are in Kubuntu channel.
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: vlc or smplayer should work
<sobczyk> shane4ubuntu: for audio amarok
<yofel> dragon is probably missing some lib for xine
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: I was searching through the repos, how about kplyer?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: is xine the backend of dragon?
<yofel> xine is the phonon backend, used by dragon
<shane4ubuntu> I searched for dragon plugins but didn't see anything
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, ok, that helps, now I know where to look, thanks yofel
<yofel> kplayer should work too, I just usually use smplayer
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: right, I use vlc too, but was trying to give the kde stuff a fair opportunity.
<blackl1ght> I have installed qt-sdk, But my hello world program give an error as "QApplication: No such file or directory." What do i do?
<yofel> well, you could try a different phonon backend, the vlc one might work, but I didn't like it in maverick. gstreamer will be the default in natty
<ecinx3> when I wake my laptop from sleep it, the screen doesn't turn back on anymore
<yofel> blackl1ght: are you using qmake? and do you have libqt4-dev installed?
<blackl1ght> yofel: Yes, I am using qmake, libqt4-dev is installed.
<yofel> ecinx3: sadly I don't know much about debugging suspend issues, you could try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners too, since that's probably a kernel / driver issue
<ecinx3> ok thankyou
<yofel> blackl1ght: I don't know what you do wrong then, /usr/include/qt4/QtGui/QApplication is part of libqt4-dev
<yofel> at least here in qt 4.7
<sobczyk> maybe a .pro file error
<blackl1ght> The error comes up during "make", i mean qmake -project, qmake, then "make".
<blackl1ght> All the header files are present in the directory you mentioned.
<juanantonio_> Hello, I got a question
<juanantonio_> I've recently updated from hardy 64 to Lucid 64 and now I have KDE4 and plasma and plasmoid
<juanantonio_> with all these plasmoids came one of them as a client of Facebook, but I'm not satisfied. Is there a client for facebook similar to Hotpot for Twitter?
<Daskreech> what's Hotpot?
<juanantonio_> a lightweight twitter client
<juanantonio_> Do you use twitter?
<juanantonio_> Mmm, no, better, which Facebook clients you know?
<blackl1ght> I had a problem with running the Hello world program in Qt.
<blackl1ght> I had asked this question earlier.
<roasted> so I just installed kubuntu, installed a theme, rebooted, logged in, and now everything is locked up.
<blackl1ght> But, to anyone who still has a problem,
<blackl1ght> In Kubuntu qmake is replaced by qmake-qt4, so use qmake-qt4 instead of qmake.
<Guest690000> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgwsoici6v1qbqt8go1_500.jpg
<bazhang> Guest690000, got a support question?
<Guest690000> no
<Guest690000> sorry
<Guest690000> :)
<bazhang> dont paste random things here
<Guest690000> ok
<ruffdog> asdf
<ruffdog> asdfasdf
<susundberg> Seems like there is something wrong with your keyboard, have you checked your settings? ;)
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<Marina> hello
<petre> #please register
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> what would you recommend as a full-text desktop search tool in lucid?
<Eruaran> hello
<Eruaran> hello, is there a specific channel for those who are testing natty?
<Adri2000> Eruaran: #ubuntu-testing I think, dunno if there is a kde specific one
<rork> Eruaran: #ubuntu+1
<rork> ah, you've found out :
<Adri2000> ah, right, #+1 :)
<iflema> Adri2000: more recent versions of dolphin have a search feature... im not sure about the version that ships with lucid
<rork> In lucid there's "find file" and a "filter bar" both in the Tools menu
<amichair> !partners
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<alesan> hi do you know if it's possible to use an "audio compressor" in KDE?
<alesan> so to artificially augment audio volume?
<Adri2000> rork: but are they supposed to use a full-text index or is it just a GUI to /usr/bin/find?
<rork> Adri2000: from what I can find they don't use an index, the search toolbar seems to use Nepomuk/Strigi though
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I linked ddclient to /etc/init.d/  is there any easy way to make sure it is running on boot?
<shane4ubuntu> or any way to make sure it is running right now?
<jimkey> i'm loosin bloutooth connection to my headeset
<jimkey> how to fix this?
<shane4ubuntu> I ran sudo service --status-all and ddclient has a - in front of it, does that mean it isn't running?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<susundberg> Hi!
<jimkey> i have bluetooth problem
<jimkey> connection to headset is breaking after a while
<jimkey> how to fix that?
<jimkey> anyone?
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> tengo un problema con mis efectos de escritorio
<nlsthzn> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nlsthzn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nlsthzn> lol, just saw he is already gone :/
<hyper_ch> anyone got already LibreOffice 3.3.1 running? If so, does  ctrl-shift-v now work for "paste special"?
<BluesKaj> do you guys notice flash crashes on chromium,?ok on FF tho
<QuarkBomb> hi, i have kubuntu netbook running in a VM, I was planning on putting it on my sister's netbook seen as Windows XP died (shock!) but there's a bug with a package and I don't know what the package is!  basically, some sort of navigator loads that's geared towards netbooks.  the sad fact is that it only loads about 10% of the time! I don't know what the package is so can't report the bug.  plus, I'd either like it to load all the time
<QuarkBomb>  or not at all.  does anyone know what this "navigator" is?  thanks
<QuarkBomb> i'm used to gnome but I think she'd be better off with KDE - plus KDE does actually look nicer
 * nlsthzn strokes KDE and it purrs back at him 
<BluesKaj> !netbook | QuarkBomb
<BluesKaj> bah , useless bot
<QuarkBomb> indeed
<hyper_ch> yu can also make gnome look nice
<hyper_ch> but no clue about that navigator
<BluesKaj> QuarkBomb, dunno much about netbook installs , most ppl just use a regular install if they have probs with the netbook versions , an alternate install might be in order if your sister's machine is as old as I think it is with XP and all
<BluesKaj> !alernate
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<QuarkBomb> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<QuarkBomb> hmmm
<QuarkBomb> i'll give standard kubuntu another look then.  i wanted a smaller system for this wonderfully slow machine
<shane4ubuntu> is kde 4.6 worth upgrading to?
<shane4ubuntu> I mean, is it problematic?  or smooth transition?
<QuarkBomb> plus it doesn't have a drive, so i'm going to have to play with a usb memory stick. woot
<QuarkBomb> optical*
<shane4ubuntu> ok, what is the difference between kubuntu-ppa/ppa  and kubuntu-ppa/backports ?   I thought I was good with the kubuntu-ppa  but now I see that 4.6 is out and I have 4.5.5?
<nlsthzn> KDE 4.6 looks so good... works really well but I have ran into a few niggles (in both Kubuntu 10.10 with KDE 4.6 and also openSUSE 11.4 RC running KDE 4.6)
<shane4ubuntu> nlsthzn: minor?  I mean my plasma-desktop crashes somewhat often, and can never report a bug for lack of info.
<shane4ubuntu> not a real big deal since it just restarts itself, no real loss, or anything affected that I can notice, just an annoyance.
<nlsthzn> shane4ubuntu: my plasma only crashed when I tried to reboot :p... plus once I got the additional bug reporting packages installed there was emough info to report
<nlsthzn> I couldn't get desktop effects to stay on... graphical anomalies if it was on
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, more kde
<shane4ubuntu> nlsthzn: hmm, perhaps that is my prob, I'm running desktop effects. :)  no anomalies though, just random crashes.
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: are you running 4.6?
 * nlsthzn is on KDE 4.4.5 now and everything is working pretty and fast :D
 * shane4ubuntu is running 4.5.5 and everything seems fine, except random crashing of plasma-desktop
<rork> QuarkBomb: I missed the start of your question but in my experience KDE is one of the most heavy desktop environments. You might want to check XFCE, LXDE or just a window manager like FluxBox for (really) slow computers.
<Riddell> shane4ubuntu: kubuntu-ppa/ppa is stable updates (no new versions), kubuntu-ppa/backports is backports (new versions)
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, yes , but beware there is some flash crashing with it , especially on chromium which doesn't integrate very well with kde or even at all , flash does better with gnome and ealier kde versions
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: my understanding is that backports is not 'un-stable' just version updates then?
<Riddell> QuarkBomb: there's no separate install for netbook in 10.10, it'll just load the netbook workspace if you have a netbook, I don't understand what you mean by navigator, maybe a screenshot would help
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: I switched to Chrome instead of chromium because chromium was giving me problems in general, I was disappointed with chromium
<Riddell> shane4ubuntu: yes, although backports will have had less testing
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: right, that was my basic understanding of backports, figured that probably applied to the kubuntu-ppa as well.
<QuarkBomb> rork, I downloaded the lubuntu iso but haven't had a look at it yet.  i assumed KDE would have more support than the others - I could be wrong of course.  I think I'll mess about with other options then to see which is best suited.  I know she'd like the KDE layout but she'll just have to make do
<QuarkBomb> Riddell, I'm trying to get it to load rebooting the VM multiple times but it won't
<QuarkBomb> like i said, that's the problem: it only loads sometimes
<QuarkBomb> and now i have a SS!
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: so I should disable kubuntu-ppa/ppa before enabling kubuntu-ppa/backports?
<Riddell> shane4ubuntu: no need to
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: ok, thanks for the inof
<shane4ubuntu> *info
<QuarkBomb> hmmm, where can i upload an image quickly?
<Riddell> QuarkBomb: imagebin.org ?
<antares_> Buenas compañeros
<Riddell> hola antares_
<antares_> ¿Se encuentra alguien que hable español?
<antares_> Que tal Riddell
<QuarkBomb> Riddell, http://ploader.net/files/9561a2ce24d260f8677ab90cdc3b7a05.png have to pause the VM to get the damned thing to take a screenshot
<shane4ubuntu> something tells me I should backup before plunging into 4.6
<QuarkBomb> most of the time it's just a blue background with the menu in a different place; presumably the standard Kubuntu desktop - I haven't used it in a number of years
<antares_> Estoy viendo el Nuevo Kubuntu 11.04 Alpha 2
<antares_> Se ve que traerá muchas cosas buenas
<NET||abuse> hey there folks,
<Riddell> !es | antares_
<ubottu> antares_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<NET||abuse> just installed 4.6 as a test on my netbook
<NET||abuse> i'm having trouble when i click on the button that zooms out and gives you a running application overview.. i can't get out of it
<shane4ubuntu> NET||abuse: and how did it go?
<antares_> Gracias, ya ando en el chat español ;)
<NET||abuse> it seems to revert itself after a few minutes :)
<NET||abuse> but how do you exit ?
<Riddell> QuarkBomb: that screenshot is the netbook UI
<NET||abuse> clicking on any of the running apps on the screen doesn't get me back anywhere.. doesn't do anything
<NET||abuse> there it just jumped back, 60 seconds
<NET||abuse> shane4ubuntu, was ok, netbook running 10.10, added the 4.6 ppa, installed, no glitches
<NET||abuse> shane4ubuntu, pretty happy with that
<NET||abuse> shane4ubuntu, i selected kdm as my default x session so the login uses the kdm setup,
<shane4ubuntu> NET||abuse: I was just looking at doing the same, but on desktop
<NET||abuse> but if i logout, kdm doesn't restart :P
<hyper_ch> on my netbook, it seems Kubuntu KDE 4.6.0 Beta PPA (also previous versions) do not respect the powersettings at all.
<NET||abuse> hyper_ch, they use a different backend for power settings
<Riddell> QuarkBomb: if the other workspace loads sometimes then something strange is going on with the code detecting whether to run netbook or desktop, but it's probably just cause by the VM being confusing
<NET||abuse> so you 'll have to set everything again
<NET||abuse> seperate settings registry likely
<hyper_ch> NET||abuse: "they"?
<NET||abuse> hyper_ch, yes, them upstairs
<NET||abuse> fine, it uses
<hyper_ch> NET||abuse: I don't know what you mean
<hyper_ch> what seperate settings registry?
<hyper_ch> NET||abuse: could you elaborate?
<QuarkBomb> Riddell, surely the same UI should load no matter what the VM is doing - it shouldn't be dependent on hardware
<Riddell> QuarkBomb: it loads the appropriate UI for the machine its running on, so it's very dependent on hardware
<NET||abuse> woohoo, just got our google accounts access in work..
<NET||abuse> weee, migration of all our email.
<QuarkBomb> so i'll have to test it on the actual netbook then?  fair enough - if that's too much for the netbook i'll have a look at lubuntu and xubuntu.  thanks :)
<BluesKaj> yes shane4ubuntu , no flash crashes so far with chrome :)
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: I found out that chromium seemed to be the testing bed for chrome, and therefore was a little less stable, where chrome seems to be a little more stable
<spawn57> just a l'il less stable... a tiny l'il bit
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, it's more bleeding edge and doesn't seem to play nice with kde , altho it seemed fine on gnome/gtk ..I still find it arrogant of google not to accomodate font settings in their menu and tab bars to comply with whatever desktop-environment font sertings are used..I'm using a large screen monitor , (our plasma tv) in 1080x1920 res and the fonts are too small to read from a distance
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: I ran into problems with pdf stuff, crashed chromium, that is when I started having probs.
<surex> hi , how to connect bluetooth in kubuntu 10.10 ?
<surex> hi
<surex> hi
<QuarkBomb> outstanding
<surex> How to connect internet using bluetooth in kubuntu10.10?
<surex> How to connect internet using bluetooth in kubuntu10.10?
<surex> hi
<surex> hi
<basy> hi , i just update kububtu and i lost network settings... My network adapter disappear form kernel, [ifconfig print only "lo" interface] What should i supose to do ?
<ct529> hi! is it possible to find all the files you have been working on a specific date from command line?
<ct529> the date search in my dolphin is not working
<nerea> k es esto
<nerea> la viirgen
<basy> cd "rootdir "; ls -lar | grep 2011-02-20
<basy> will find list all files in rootdir and its subdirs
<surex> How to connect internet through bluetooth in kubuntu10.10??
<rahul> hello...
<rahul> need help in configuring WINE...!!!
<wbsx> what kind of help?
<wbsx> oops
<basy> networking is not working after last update :( i check dmesg, and there are some lines with "eth0" and its driver, but no error there, i looks as eth0 is loaded. ifconfig still shows only "lo" interface ?? Network management is disabled .. what to do ?
<surex> How to connect internet through bluetooth in kubuntu10.10?
<Bsims> I am having trouble with usb devices... its autolaunching the gnome apps even though I told the usb manager widget not to...
<Bsims> I tried deleting my .kde folder to start over, that solves the issue but I am unable to get icons on my panel the way I want
<Roasted> Has anybody ever had any success with Kubuntu 10.10 on an Optiplex 740 by chance? I tested my CD and USB drive which said 0 errors, but it locks up graphics wise when I try to boot to it to install.
<ct529> hi! is it possible to find all the files you have been working on a specific date from command line?
<ct529> the date search in my dolphin is not working
<sobczyk> ct529: read the manual of find
<pawel__> hello
<TheNeo> Salut
<TheNeo> Y'a quelqu'un ,
<TheNeo> ,,
<TheNeo> ??
<nlsthzn> ?
<rork> !fr TheNeo
<TheNeo> Salut !
<rork> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TheNeo> Hello !
<rork> Hi
<TheNeo> Sorry I am french and my english is ... not very good ^^
<rork> That's why I gave you the french channel ;)
<iiname> hello
<__osh____> I tried starting kubuntu 10.10 with the -xforcevesa option but it still loaded radeon and failed to start X. How do I prevent the live-cd from loading radeon-driver?
<__osh____> The card is an ATI4650 so I don't  really see a reason why kubuntu shouldn't manage to handle it.
<__osh____> It's not an uncommon card I mean.
 * __osh____ is sligthly impressed by PasNox ipv6. 
<nikitis> How do I change the middle area of the window decorations?  No matter which theme I get it's still gray
<Peace-> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<nikitis> Anyone?
<Peace-> nikitis: ?
<nikitis> i just started using kde
<nikitis> When i go to change the window decoration
<Peace-> nikitis: so?? what's your question
<nikitis> the background of a window doesn't change only the outside
<Peace-> well  i guess it's right
<nikitis> what changes the background?
<nikitis> I don't want any light gray windows
<Peace-> a moment please
<BluesKaj> nikitis, download more colours in system settings/app appearence/colours
<Guest53702> Hey, anybody here?
<Peace-> nikitis: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/02/23/plasma-desktophP1539.jpg
<Guest53702> need some advice bad screwed up with window
<Guest53702> s
<Peace-> Guest53702: ??
<Guest53702> I installed a dodgy driver and now whenever I start up WIndows 7 it disables my keyboard and mouse
<Guest53702> I can't use it at all
<nikitis> BluesKaj, Doh, that did it
<Guest53702> how do I manually uninstall the said driver from kubuntu?
<Guest53702> I'm on a dual-boot setup
<nikitis> Thanks BluesKaj  and Peace-
<Guest53702> I tried cutting and pasting the driver from system32 over to kubuntu, but then it didn't start up at all
<Guest53702> I had to run windows repair and that just re-installed the dodgy driver :S
<Guest53702> so any help?
<BluesKaj> nikitis, there also themes / decorations in system settings /worspace appearance
<Peace-> Guest53702: wait a moment i have to read what you did xD
<Guest53702> haha okay :)
<BluesKaj> err workspace
<Peace-> Guest53702: you used a windows driver into linux ?
<Peace-> xD
<Guest53702> nope
<Guest53702> I installed a windows driver into windows 7
<Guest53702> the second it was finished pretty much disabled my mouse and keyboard
<Peace-> ok
<Guest53702> wouldn't take any input at all
<Guest53702> so I unplugged it and plugged it back in, still messed it up
<Guest53702> restarted the computer, still messed it up
<Peace-> Guest53702: so...windows7
<Guest53702> tried to system restore about 3 times, each time it failed (restore file was currupt)
<Guest53702> yeah windows 7
<Peace-> Guest53702: but this is a kubuntu channel xD
<Guest53702> so I tried to open up Kubuntu, access the host folder and delete the driver from the system32 folder
<Peace-> nope man
<Peace-> this is not a kubuntu question
<Guest53702> when I started up windows 7 it just froze and I had to do system repair, and that just restored the dodgy driver :S
<Guest53702> I know sorry but getting desparate here xD
<Guest53702> mind pointing me to the right IRC channel then?
<Peace-> #windows
<Guest53702> thanks also
<Guest53702> what's the best web browser for kubuntu with flash support?
<Peace-> Guest53702: guess firefox4 or chromium
<Guest53702> thanks
<Peace-> i use chromium
<BluesKaj> Guest53702, FF, not chromium if you're opn kde 4.6
<Peace-> BluesKaj: got some problem on kde 4.6 and chromium ?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yes flash crashes ..so I switched to googlechrome ...it'smore stable
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm maybe you right sometimes i ahve seen crash flash xD but i used konqueror for so long time that it was normal too me xD
<BluesKaj> Peace-, google-chrome is ok so far menu fonts are too small tho
<BluesKaj> for this 42" tv/monitor at 3M away
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD
<nikitis> BluesKaj, I have dual monitors,  is there a way to share one background picture across two monitors?
<Irwell> hi... does anyone know about desktop effects? the logout desaturation wasn't working properly (drawing weirdly) so i disabled it and there was no desaturation. when i restarted the effect remained off but log out has started desaturating properly. the problem is that the application launcher doesn't finish hiding before the desktop desaturates and part of it remains visible.
<starsprout> hi. I'm running a dual-boot win/kubuntu 10.04 64-bit compaq laptop. suddenly the keyboard and mouse won't work at kubuntu login screen
<starsprout> they work fine in windows
<starsprout> I can't type or move the mouse on kubuntu login screen at all (or in recovery mode either)
<mbai> Hi. on kubuntu 10.10, I have kernel.yama.ptrace_scope = 0 , but I can't use ltrace against a running process.
<mbai> gdb attach is working however.
 * cirian75 looks around
<notslad> I just started using kubuntu.. is there a (somewhat) centralized CLI tool for general configuration?  I'm coming from a SuSE background, so I'm looking for something similar to at least YaST's curses based configuration tool..
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> the volume control adjustment is missing in kmix. not able to bring it back using settings->configure channels. nothing pops up when i select the menu
#kubuntu 2011-02-24
<FloridaGuy> i know there is apt-fast apt-proz and a few others...those are to to speed up download of apt-get...is there away to speed the install process up..?
<arrrghhh> hey all.  just installed the kubuntu-desktop package on 10.10, and the fonts are all out of whack
<arrrghhh> some sections are gigantic, others are tiny.
<arrrghhh> i tried grooming the font size in application appearance under system settings, but that doesn't seem to have done it (unless i need to reboot the machine?)
<mole_> how can i reset to default "panel" without deleting whole .kde directory?
<mole_> i'm using netbook interface
<arrrghhh> hey all, anyone here?  i have a silly question about fonts.
<arrrghhh> crickets in here
<arrrghhh> lots of people here
<arrrghhh> no one talking?
<arrrghhh> anyone?  fonts?
<arrrghhh> bueller?
<francesco_> hello
<francesco_> I need some little help to configure an Ion hdmi audio on kde 4
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: Hello
<Daskreech> mole_: Hello
<Daskreech> Did you get an answer?
<arrrghhh> i did not.
<francesco_> any volountier ?
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: What ws the question?
<Daskreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<francesco_> !sound
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, thanks!  basically there's some fonts that are gigantic and others that aren't on websites.
<arrrghhh> i messed around with the "Application Appearance" section, and it seemed to help on some sites but not others...
<Daskreech> Can You give me an example?
<arrrghhh> the odd thing is, some fonts are huge and others are what i would call "normal" on a website
<arrrghhh> sure, you mind a screenshot from a website?
<Daskreech> No please do
<arrrghhh> thx 1 sec
<francesco_> Darkreech: i give a look thanks
<Daskreech> francesco_: Ok :)
<Daskreech> mole_: if you want to just get rid of plasma you can rename ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* or move them to a new directory.
<francesco_> Daskreech: i got audio but i don't remember how :( ... now i have reinstalled linux ( switch from ubuntu to kubuntu) and I tryed to follow old istruction that worked for me but ... nada
<Daskreech> what did you follow?
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, sorry that took so long... http://arrrghhh.gotdns.com/snapshot1.png
<arrrghhh> basically the thread text is gigantic, but the (1 2 3 ... Last Page) and the top right box are what I would call "normal" sized fonts.
<Daskreech> What is the URL For that?
<arrrghhh> i just installed kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu 10.10 install
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, the screenshot, it's a png.
<francesco_> Daskreech: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369666
<arrrghhh> oh sorry.  not me.
<francesco_> Daskreech: postadelmaga comment is mine :)
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: You can give me your URL as well
<arrrghhh> http://arrrghhh.gotdns.com/snapshot1.png
<Daskreech> francesco_: when did you try this to get sound?
<Daskreech> for 10.10 ?
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: No for the website
<francesco_> Daskreech: I had problem with ubuntu once ( around the post period ) and i solved
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, eh?
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: you are making the screenshot of a webpage. What's the URL to the webpage?
<francesco_> Daskreech: the post was useful ... but now on kubuntu seams to not work ( but it passed some times )
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, Oo sorry.
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/tp2-android-development/
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: in Konqueror?
<francesco_> Daskreech: the main problem is about Hdmi ... phonon seams to not reconnaise it
<Daskreech> francesco_: oh, Hmm
<Daskreech> I'm not sure about that. Never tried
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, i use FF
<arrrghhh> i can try Konqueror
<francesco_> Daskreech: I had similar problem on win 7 but last nvidia driver solved it
<Daskreech> I suppose you could ask in #kde but I have a feeling that I might know the response
<francesco_> Daskreech: but i can remember on ubuntu asound.conf solve my problem
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: FF eh? :) which version?
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, damnit it looks great in rekonq or whatever.
<Daskreech> francesco_: ok cool
<arrrghhh> 3.6.13?
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: CURSES!!! It looks fantastic!!!
<Daskreech> ha ha ha ha ha
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> curses it looks like crap in FF :P
<francesco_> Daskreech: i mean solved :(
<arrrghhh> so uh... how can i make FF look better?
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: Yeah ok. You see it that many sites?
<arrrghhh> perhaps all these gnome-based apps look like crap.
<Daskreech> francesco_: ok :)
<arrrghhh> i'm using x-chat, and the font looks like crap in it.
<arrrghhh> is FF using GTK?
<arrrghhh> in linux?
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: Well a) FF isn't Gnome and b) it should render things consistently
<Daskreech> Yes it is
<arrrghhh> hrm
<francesco_> ok i got it yea
<arrrghhh> how can i get it to look consistent?  is there some GTK+ setting in KDE that's making it look like poop?
<Daskreech> francesco_: Got what?
<Daskreech> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Daskreech> oh hmm
<francesco_> it was s/pdif 1  switch
<Daskreech> um
<Daskreech> francesco_: Works now!
<francesco_> Daskreech: i mean audio works now
<francesco_> :)
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> Hooray
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: thre is a package for the
<francesco_> maybe i can post on the old thread to remember it in future
<Daskreech> Oxygen-gtk or something
<arrrghhh> GTK+ is set to QtCurve
<Daskreech> francesco_: Yeah
<francesco_> ok bye and thank u
<arrrghhh> and "Use my KDE fonts"
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> what do you use for IRC?
<Daskreech> konversation
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i'll give it another shot.
<arrrghhh> wasn't a fan when i used kubuntu back in the 7.10 days.
<arrrghhh> been getting sick of gnome again of late :P
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, so there's oxygen-cursor-theme,  -extra, -icon-theme and -complete...
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: I think most of those are actually oxygen
<arrrghhh> indeed
<francesco_> ok im back
<francesco_> Daskreech: as we say in italy i sing to fast
<francesco_> Daskreech: audio works but only if i say to mplay to play on hdmi, kubuntu continue to not see it ( phonon or pulse :? )
<Daskreech> francesco_: could be phonon. I'm not sure
<francesco_> Daskreech: any hint ?
<Daskreech> I would check the Pulse HDMI settings first
<Daskreech> just cause it's easier
<francesco_> Daskreech: yes i thought that too
<francesco_> Daskreech: but how on kde ? does i need to install some kind of pulsecontrol gui ?
<Daskreech> Sorry I'm here and off again. Working on a conference for tomorrow
<Daskreech> That might work
<Daskreech> apachelogger: ping
<Daskreech> how would I check HDMI in Phonon?
<george__> I'm using kubuntu 10.10 with the netbook plasma workspace and the Lock button up there doesnt do anything when i click on it???
<george__> the Shutdown, Suspend, and Hibernate option buttons respond ok and display their options
<george__> but not the Lock button
<Daskreech> not tried the netbook workspace before
<george__> I can just run a command on the term for a temporary workaround...
<Daskreech> george__: seems to work
<francesco_> i think netbook ws  is bugged
<francesco_> I installed kubuntu also on my netbook yesterday
<francesco_> and i switched quite soon to default workspace
<george__> i have an HP Mini 210
<george__> ooooh
<francesco_> I also think kubuntu installation should make u choose what to use ( and not do it in auto ) cause i could be confusion for an user to find where is the switch
<george__> well ill just switch to the Desktop WS until the Netbook WS is more fixed up n.n
<george__> and what do u mean "what to use" francesco_?
<george__> the workspace?
<francesco_> george__: I mean ( sorry my bad english) that when you install kubuntu the installer choose for you which workspace mode use
<george__> yea....
<francesco_> george__:  if youi have a netbook ... if you have a desktop ... ( i think It is based on monitor resolution )
<george__> that should be a nice feature for the installer
<george__> i honestly like both workspaces anyways :b
<francesco_> george__:  it would be more correct ( imho ) to let user choose for that ... I installed kubuntu on a desktop and then on my netbook
<francesco_> george__: and at the first i was confused how to change  ( i also thought Installer choose different packet for netbook )
<george__> one nice feature for the Ubuntu installer would be like the installer on openSUSE 11.3
<george__> choose ur own DE
<george__> but then the .iso would be huge in size
<francesco_> george__:  yes maybe ... but i like also kubuntu installer ( also if it isn't very reactive  but that is a linux problem in general ) ...we need a fucking good scheduler
<george__> yea xD
<george__> when i was installing Kubuntu, the installer gave me an error relating to open office, but i clicked retry and it worked smoothly
<george__> and my first bootup it gave me 2 lines about modprobe errors, but its simply correcting a .conf file and it goes away n.n
<francesco_> maybeyou shoud re download the installer :)
<Daskreech> What's wrong with Cron?
<george__> well ill be going now, hope this simple bug gets patched up soon
<Daskreech> george__: I can't verify it
<Daskreech> ahhh :(
<francesco_> i'm hating pulse audio
<francesco_> miracle it workssss
<francesco_> maybe it need some help
<francesco_> however it seams on kde pulse need more integration ...
<westy> when trying to convert a .rpm to a .deb the file still stays an rpm   im using alien to do it
<westy> when its converting it, it even shows .deb generated
<Daskreech> francesco_: Far as I know KDE has more Pulse integration than near anything else out there
<francesco_> Daskreech: that cause pulse run only on gnome and kde maybe
<francesco_> Daskreech: however on gnome ( ubuntu ) it seams  to me better
<Daskreech> Maybe. Might just be ubuntu they seem really focused on getting it to work.
<francesco_> Daskreech: on kde I had to install pavucontrol to set a correct output for Pulse otherwise i had to know how to config by hand in /etc/pulse/defalt.pa
<Daskreech> More so than Fedora and it's a fedora project
<francesco_> Daskreech: It is really possible i miss something ( maybe there is a easyer way ) but installing pavucontrol = a lot of gtk  dep
<Daskreech> francesco_: Which KDE are you running?
<francesco_> Daskreech: also it is difficult to find it ( for me ) ...  the system suggest me to use phonon to configure all so the user have the felling have not reconized his hardware while ....
<francesco_> kde 4.5 I think ( maverik stuff however )
<phoenix_firebrd> when i click my memory card in dolphin, it gets mounted read-only. i am using kde 4.6. how to solve this problem
<Daskreech> Hmm seems to have Pulse in Multimedia in KDE 4.6
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: Probably put in a rule in fstab or udev
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: why ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: it was working fine, without that
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: now what happened?
<Daskreech> I'm not sure It used to be read write?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: ya. is it something got to do with user privileges?
<Daskreech> It's possible. I generally just put a rule in fstab for the umask
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: solved the problem. the problem was a corrupted file system of my memory card. formated it and now mounts correctly.
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: That might do it
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: thank you
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: Hope you didn't lose any files
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: no :)
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: Ah wonderful :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: bye
<Daskreech> Bye
<apachelogger> Daskreech: what do you mean by check?
<Daskreech> apachelogger: someone wanted to check if their sound was going through HDMI
<apachelogger> usually one notices :P
<apachelogger> but if the HDMI device was listed first in the phonon kcm AND there was no error about HDMI playback not working, then generally the HDMI device is used
<Daskreech> hmm ok
<Daskreech> Thanks
<Daskreech> george_: Just found out that Locking works with Krunner. if you start it then you can lock the screen
<vbgunz> how can I get konquerors ctrl+f to STOP being case sensitive? not for nothing, but that's a real terrible default and is urking the hell out of me :/
<phoenix_firebrd> when i insert my bluetooth dongle, bluedevil icon doesnt appear in the systemtray. very rarly it shows up.i checked with "lsusb " and my device is listed. i tested with "hcitool scan" my mobile shows up. but why didnt bluedevil show up?
<razfazzz> Moin
<razfazzz> ich wollte nochma neu installieren. eine frage bitte. auch wenn sie nicht hier hin gehört. ist die 10.04 lts oder die 10.10 maverick besser ? ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das die .04 fixxer is. oder kann das ned sein
<Tm_T> !de | razfazzz
<ubottu> razfazzz: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<razfazzz> thx
<fabrizio> rambo
<kushagra> Does Kubuntu 10.10 support kde 4.6
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> hat kde apps for dvd creations are available?
<james147> noaXess: kdenlive
<noaXess> james147: i use kdenlive to create the movei.. but the dvd wizard is not reall impressiv.. cause eg. the dvd menu format is hard coded.. and is 4:3 .. but my movie is 16:9..
<james147> noaXess: well, kdenlive is the most user... if not onlu... kde dvd creation tool, though there may be other linux tools around
<noaXess> qdvdauthor.. i just read/watch demo
<james147> then you know more then I do :)
<noaXess> ha seems that qdvdauthor is i big dvd author with a lot of templates ;).
<Daughain> Hwow do I set an executabe to run in bash outside its native dir?
<janmalte> hi, i was wondering, if the way korganizer creates subcategories violates rfc5546
<janmalte> as it suses ":" as the seperator
<janmalte> Hord is having heavy troubles with this
<shadeslayer_> janmalte: possibly open a bug in bugs.kde.org against this?
<janmalte> yes, i will do this no i think. i was just asking at the irc before to get some feedback before doing so
<nlsthzn> looking to share photos online and want it to work directly with digikam... what is the most used online service? (imageshack sucks)
<ecinx3> how do i share files between two ckubuntu computers on a lan?
<shane4ubuntu> ecinx3: you need ssh I find is a simple way, once ssh is installed on both computers, then in dolphin you can just put this in:  sftp://username@ip:/home/username  and you can copy and paste files in a gui way
<shane4ubuntu> ecinx3: gotta run for now, but ssh is simple to get up and running there are a few guides around
<shane4ubuntu> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<vizyon9> hi
<vizyon9> we are newby to ubuntu and have a problem abaut sending faxes throuh windows server  server
<vizyon9> how can we handle this problem via ubuntu pls help
<vizyon9> windows server 2003
<vizyon9> any program any way to follow
<allamoox> hii
<RLa> what process runs with name "-:0"?
<dmaionchi> hi there, i have a little question: when I start kate from the bash I get:QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dmaionchi> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/dmaionchi/.config/ibus/bus
<dmaionchi> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<dmaionchi> what could be the problem?
<dmaionchi> or is this just normal?
<dmaionchi> everersince there was no such warning
<martin_____> dont know what it is, but i get the same when i start from console
<martin_____> and... starting it out of the menu gives the same errors
<dmaionchi> ok, i don't then any big problem
<markit> hi, how can I setup things so taskbar shows only programs on the current desktop?
<moshofosho> right click your taskbar and see if you can figure it out from there
<moshofosho> when i first got kde4, i wondered the same thing, and that was my instinct
<nikitis> Question.  I originally installed ubuntu but then installed the kubuntu package.  It now loads kubuntu by default which is what i want, however, it still has the gnome logon screen.  How can I fix that?
<DarthFrog> nikitis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<nikitis> DarthFrog, brb testing.
<nikitis> DarthFrog, Sorry, i did that and selected kdm, but I still get the gnome login screen
<nikitis> is there some setting in one of my skeleton directory files?
<DarthFrog> No.  Those files are processed only after logging in so how could they alter the choice of login display manager?
<DarthFrog> Try "sudo apt-get remove gdm"
<nikitis> Well i didn't know
<DarthFrog> Now you do. :-)
<nikitis> brb,
<nikitis> DarthFrog, okay that worked
<nikitis> Are there any color selections for kde that make windows transparent.  I'm not talking about outer window decorations but inner window?
<Tm_T> nikitis: no
<BluesKaj> howdy
<phoenix_firebrd> when i insert my bluetooth dongle, bluedevil icon doesnt appear in the systemtray. very rarly it shows up.i checked with "lsusb " and my device is listed. i tested with "hcitool scan" my mobile shows up. but why didnt bluedevil show up?
<Riddell> 17:05 < phoenix_firebrd> when i insert my bluetooth dongle, bluedevil icon doesnt appear in the systemtray. very rarly it shows up.i checked with "lsusb " and my device is listed.  i tested with "hcitool scan" my mobile shows up. but why didnt bluedevil show up?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: afiestas is the upstream dev for bluedevil :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya i know
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: what should i do now
<shadeslayer> ok ... :D
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: wait for him to reply? :D
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is he present here?
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<shadeslayer> yes.... he just joined :)
<phoenix_firebrd> great
<phoenix_firebrd> i am very happy that he is present here
<shadeslayer> i have to go, you guys have fun :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: see you
<shadeslayer> bye :)
<afiestas> phoenix_firebrd: that may be a bug in libbluedevil we have to work on :(
<afiestas>  I can send a patch to test it if you can try
<phoenix_firebrd> afiestas: sure
<afiestas> oks, I'm working right now, give me an hour or something
<phoenix_firebrd> afiestas: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> afiestas: i have installed bluedevil 1.0.2
<phoenix_firebrd> afiestas: libbluedevil version is 1.8
<phoenix_firebrd> afiestas: i have tried in kubuntu 11.04 alpha 2, bluetooth works fine
<phoenix_firebrd> libbluetooth version =4.69
<judgen> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> hi
<judgen> On my main monitor works perfectly fine, but the other is just black with an empty xserver, Would you possible know how to fix that so i would get an kde session on both screens?
<james147> judgen: what graphics card?
<james147> and drivers
<judgen> it would not be needed if i could move windows between the monitors, but as they seem to be separate i can not.
<judgen> It am using binary blob nvidia 260*
<judgen> the gfx card is a 8800Ultra
<james147> judgen: try using twinview rather then seperate screens
<judgen> james147: will do.
<judgen> would that not make the windows maximize over both screens?
<Guest5191> I have Eucalyptus 1.6.2 installed on ubuntu 10.04 using source installation with kvm. Currently I have ten nodes in my cloud in a single cluster architecture.
<Guest5191> I am trying to run Hadoop in a cloud environment. So I will launch hadoop instances on the cloud. Now there is huge data on each Hadoop node so I am planning to use volumes as of now to store that data of each instance i.e Hadoop node. But since volumes are stored at Storage controllers so this means that there is continuous movement of data (lots of GBs) in cloud network from SC to node and also the response time of work done on
<Guest5191> Hadoop instances will be slow due to time taken by data to travel in the network.
<FloodBotK3> Guest5191: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<james147> judgen: shouldnt
 * james147 notes that kde virtually splits the screens back up so that windows behave properly... or at least it should
<judgen> ok got to restart X brb
<judgen> ok that worked, but no it thinks the secondary monitor is the main one in X
<judgen> how do i change that?
<james147> judgen: nvidia-settings should beable to set which is the primary one
<judgen> james147: i can find no such settings sadly.
<judgen> But am very grateful for you input.
<james147> judgen: X server Display configureation > select a sccreen > check "make this the primart display for the x screen"
<judgen> ok another Xorg restart.
<judgen> hope this works.
<judgen> that worked perfectly.
<netskaven> hell-o!
<judgen> Thank you very much Sir.
<judgen> And sorry if i was a bit bothersome.
<judgen> I do have one more question though, is it possible to put the run dialogue elswhere than on the top of the screen?
<james147> judgen: yes
<judgen> How would i go about doing that then?
<james147> judgen: in the runner click the spanner/config icon > user interface > free floating window
<judgen> that worked perfectly.
<judgen> thanks again.
<judgen> It is not as pretty, but oh su much better.
<tsuther> hello all
<Guest5191> hey
<tsuther> anyone having problems running vmware in natty today?
<james147> tsuther: ask in #ubuntu+1 for natty problems
<tsuther> thx
<Guest5191> Good night guys
<judgen> I am perfectly satisfied with kde4 now (4.6) but will the growing pains for people migrating from gnome 2.*>3.0.* be the same or similar?
<judgen> i had to use kde3 until 4.6 as much of the behaviour was not on par with my own.
<judgen> now it is almost perfect.
<james147> judgen: gnome3 isnt a complete (or basically a complete) rewrite, which kde3->4 was, meaning they are not likly to lose any features that they didnt delibrtly throw away, unlike kde4, which just hadent reimplmented them yet...
<judgen> twould there be any issues you could think of though?
<james147> judgen: usual problems of intoducing new and radical features....
<nikitis> Only biff about kde4 i have is not being able to have one wallpapper go across two monitors.
 * james147 hated that `feature` about gnome :p
<james147> ^^ well at elast the inability to ahve two different wallpapers :)
<judgen> the growing pains from gtk+ 1.2 to 2.* was horrible
<nikitis> I mean twinview by definition is 1 desktop, two monitors,  Makes sense to me that should also include 1 wallpaper per desktop.
<judgen> nikitis: a simple fic would be to cut the wallpaper into two and select each part as needed?
<judgen> fix*
<nikitis> judgen, too impractical.  I have 1000's of 3840x1200 wallpapers
<james147> nikitis: ^^ then by that logic window should also maximise over both screens
<nikitis> Some simple code doing a monitor check should allow it
<nikitis> Do a check, if both monitors are the same resolutions, allow it across both
<nikitis> if they aren't don't allow it
<nikitis> and you can't tell me that it's difficult to implement that.  After all we can drag applications from one to the other
<james147> ^^ or, let the user chose... have an option to stretch a wallpaper over both screens regardless
<nikitis> exactly
<judgen> nikitis: do you use all 1k of the wallpapers at once?
<nikitis> But the only argument i've heard towards that end is, not everyone with two monitors have the same resolution
<james147> nikitis: then suggest it to the kde devs, or implment ti and submit a patch :)
<nikitis> judgen, i switch daily
<nikitis> james147, i did, that's where i got the information that not all monitors match
<nikitis> they just don't want to implement it
<judgen> nikitis: i do not want the be rude, but why?, are none of them good enough?
<judgen> i switch four times per year or there about.
<nikitis> I like my desktops
<james147> judgen: ^^ it not that any of them are not good enough, but could be that they are all too good :D
<nikitis> i want to see them all
<judgen> aaah
<nikitis> so i change daily or every two days
<judgen> i have windows covering the wallpapers all time except when i have just logged in =P
<nikitis> so having to do that for all of them is like bleh
 * james147 changes ever 30 mins ^^ :D
<judgen> james147: holy smokes.
<BluesKaj> nikitis, just to clear something up from yesterday. I have 3 samsung monitors , but they're all on different pcs, so I'm not familair with multi m ontor setups
<judgen> I have 4 images that i use and have used since 1992. I change for each season.
<judgen> oh i lied i also use the carribean toucan on my amiga.
<judgen> sorry
<judgen> that image is from deluxe paint i think.
<nikitis> BluesKaj, i'm just surpised as visually appealing and customizable as kde is.  that there isn't a simple multimonitor wallpaper option.
<nikitis> Seems elementary
<judgen> is the compositing part of kwin or a separate module?
<BluesKaj> nikitis, agreed
<nikitis> kwin is a window manager
<BluesKaj> and one panasonic plasma tv that i use as a monitor connected to our media-server, which I use  for internet stuff, when not watching tv
<nikitis> compositing is the tying of the window manager to the 3d accelerator
<nikitis> BluesKaj, i have soo many issues with the tv/monitor industry right now
<nikitis> BluesKaj, For example.  I have this nice new media room with this house i bought
<Peace-> nikitis: i have a video instead
<Peace-> xD
<nikitis> I want to buy a 70 inch TV.
<nikitis> The problem?
<nikitis> Sure it covers a lot of screen area
<nikitis> but it's still only like 1920x1080 pixels
<nikitis> I need actual width, and resolution
<judgen> http://cheezcomixed.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/koma-comic-strip-windows.jpg good one
<nikitis> I want 10000x7600 pixel TV's
<nikitis> So i can use it as a computer with all my apps displayed
<judgen> nikitis: a 70" tv is a waste of money, so as me an get a projector for the money, mine can project up to 142 feet in size.
<nikitis> and have TV as Picture in picture
<judgen> and it uses alot less space
<Peace-> james147: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/19/video-for-your-desktop/ :P
<judgen> i have a hauppage tv-card in my pc so i do not even own a TV
<judgen> no need.
<nikitis> When is the industry going to get it in their heads I want high resolution screens.  Did you know you can hardly find a 1920x1200 screen anymore.  They lowered them to match blu-ray which is only 1920x1080.
<BluesKaj> nikitis, well that depends on your viewing distance , a 70" tv to be viewed correct distance shoyld be 2.5to3.5 the screen size away from the tv ...if your room can accomodate that distance and most can then you're in business
<judgen> nikitis: there is no reason to sell higher density.. the price for those is to low anyways.
<judgen> compared to pruduction costs
<nikitis> judgen, I need a high resolution solution.
<james147> Peace-: :D yeah, remember seeing something similar a while ago... though i prefure not to waste that many gup cycles on eye candy :D
<nikitis> i don't care about price
<nikitis> But can you even buy much higher resolution monitors?
<judgen> I also have two CRT's with over 3000x* in resolution. it is good enough and they last forever almost.
<nikitis> I want mother f*##&n screens the size of CTU in the tv show 24.
<Peace-> james147: hahahah :D true
<judgen> 24 is like the cake.
<BluesKaj> my plasma is a mere 42" , small by todays stds but quite adequate at 8ft away
<nikitis> i don't want adequate, i want extreme.  Find it for me
<nikitis> See if it exist
<nikitis> if i'm going to be using a computer/TV for 3-4 hours a day, Plus 8 hours for work.  I want nothing less than amazing
<judgen> nikitis: 142 feet at 2048x* in size is good enough for most.
<judgen> get a projector
<nikitis> judgen, i currently use 3840x1200.  And i need more room.  But the two monitors together are only like 4.5 feet across.
<nikitis> 7680x4800 would be perfect for all of my applications i use daily for work
<judgen> you can have several projectors though. 2x2048=4096
<nikitis> i wouldn't need more than that
<nikitis> True
<judgen> three ones would be over 6100px
<nikitis> But bulbs man
<judgen> if you are going to use it indoors get the LED projectors.
<nikitis> plus projectors never really give the kind of clarity/sharpness as an actual omled
<nikitis> or brightness if the light is on
<judgen> nothing beats CRT if you want clarity and colour correctness though
<nikitis> LCD is sharpest
<nikitis> CRT is colors
<nikitis> Projection is size
<judgen> LCD is crap in matter of longevity though. only about 3 years on average.
<nikitis> wha?  naw
<nikitis> I've had my monitors for 5 years now
<nikitis> 1920x1200
<judgen> guess you had luck, but i said average.
<nikitis> and they run 24/7
<judgen> i have NEC CRT's that has survived earthquakes and the likes for about 25 years.
<nikitis> Hope you don't get cancer from them
<judgen> by todays standard, not very good resolution though =D
<nikitis> and space
 * james147 has a 7 year old lcd tahts still going strong, and another that hasnt shown any sign of weekness after 3
<nikitis> so much space CRT's
<judgen> james147: some LCD's does not survive 1 year. i have had several.
<nikitis> LCD's last much longer than 3 years
<nikitis> what kind are you buying?
<nikitis> cheapos?
<judgen> maybe but average is alot lower than you think.
<BluesKaj> we have 3 22" samsungs that are 3 yrs old...seem fine still..
<james147> judgen: then you must have has some real bad luck... dont think i have seen many... if any lcds actualy die
 * BluesKaj knocks on wood
<judgen> also the possibillity of pixel failiure is high after 2 years.
<james147> judgen: yea, but thats not a complete failure :)
<judgen> the larger the screen, the more likely is the event of failiure though.
<judgen> atleast in my experience
<james147> ^^ i would say the opposite :) but only beacuse laptops have smaller screens, and tend to get thrown around allot :D
<judgen> james147: that is true.
 * james147 has seen many laptop lcds die due to being thwoen somewher :D
<nikitis> survey says average lifespan of lcd's are 50,000 to 60,000 hours.  There's 8760 hours in a year if you ran them nonstop.  50,000/8760 = 5.6 years
<james147> but never due to age ^^
<judgen> i have a dell c600 that still lives.
<Peace-> james147: ah you luck man i got a hp pavillion that after 1.5 year = burned lcd :(
<nikitis> 60,000/8760 = 6.7 years
<james147> nikitis: yeah, thats about what I would expect
<james147> although less with laptops since they tend to get abused
<Peace-> well now led should be 20 years long
<nikitis> and that's what they are built for, may last longer/shorter
<nikitis> CRT's are good for 10 years on average
<nikitis> but if used often, can last longer
<judgen> nikitis: using those kind of statistics is equal to using the manufacturers numbers for longevity on hard drives, and we have all had drives that first started to go slower, then louder then fail eventually. Even before the warranty is passed.
<nikitis> the more electricity that runs through them the better
<james147> nikitis: ^^ up to a point.... i think they tend to blow up if you pass tomuch though them :)
<nikitis> judgen, i'm running 5 harddrives in my pc.  2 of which are 8 years old.  But according to google, who uses more harddrives than anyone.  Says they last from 1 year to 5 average
<judgen> also those tests are performed in a cleanroom and perfect electrical supply without spikes or outages.
<judgen> i can claim safely that due to the poor electrical supply in Southern CA my equippment aged faster.
<nikitis> judgen, power supply's are built for interruption.  otherwise on first lightning strike they'd blow.
<Peace-> james147: http://vimeo.com/20217266 kdenlive omg this is amazing xD i am spammin :P
<nikitis> judgen, could be
<james147> Peace-: :S your links keep killing ym konquror :S
<Peace-> james147: hahahaha sorry man :(
<judgen> Anyone except me uses Opera exclusively on KDE4?
<judgen> It is just so fast
<nikitis> Chrome here
 * james147 uses konq, rekonq and chromium 
<Peace-> Peace-:  the same of james147
<Peace-> xD
 * james147 notes that this is a little offtopic ^^ 
<Guest5191> lol firefox for me
 * Peace- note that james147 has right
<nikitis> i like firefox, but chrome is a bit lighter
<judgen> Guest5191: i used firefox until i installed kde and felt it to be ugly, so i tried alot of different browsers. but the speed of opera won me over.
<judgen> i have written some add ons that i love for firefox though, and no other browser allows me to fake the headers so i can see my american tv shows on the web afaik.
<Guest5191> opera's not to shabby actually especially with it's new unite feature
<nikitis> Peace-, i have a buddy who built something like that light painting, cept it didn't paint but he'd have a projector tied to a computer with a webcam, and virtual rain would project.  And where ever he walked it would bounce off of him.
<Senix> judgen; try firefox4-beta11
<judgen> Senix: there is no add-ons for ff4 to spoof headers.. so no there is no need to even try it again.
<Peace-> nikitis: that video is made in kdenlive :P
<Guest5191> i tried beta 8, it was pretty good
<Peace-> nikitis: using a freior plugin in
<judgen> too bad that opera is not OSS then it would be perfect.
<Guest5191> @judgen true that
<nikitis> Peace-, here is my friends work.  http://www.vimeo.com/833058
<nikitis> images get generated based on touch
<OchoZero9> how do i get a second monitor hooked up to my laptop?
<Peace-> nikitis: wth
<judgen> is it just me that dislikes the empahsis on touch screens to control the ui nowdays.. i mean on phones i guess it is ok. but on pc's it just dirties up the screen.
<Peace-> OchoZero9: mmm systemsettings -->display
<Guest5191> wow now that was cool
<Senix> nikitis; thats awesome
<nikitis> haha, he's a very smart 3d designer, one of the top developers for blender
<nikitis> and he's messing with 3d rendering and webcams
<OchoZero9> Peace-, it doesn't work
<judgen> blender is a very good application.
<Guest5191> it sure is
<judgen> wish they would update it for Haiku again.
<OchoZero9> This module is only for configuring systems wiht a single desktop sperad across multipme monitors. youd do not happear to have this configuration
<nikitis> We used to game together at LAN Parties
<judgen> but there might be less of a point as haiku currently lacks hw 3d rendering again.
<nikitis> he's very good at UT2004
<Guest5191> anyways see you later guys gotta big exam tommorow gotta study for it
<Peace-> OchoZero9: video card?
<Peace-> OchoZero9: guess is the driver issue i have an intel and it works
<OchoZero9> i don't have one
<judgen> nikitis: so am i =) i used to be at spot 224 in the world under the pseudonym Louise when i played.
<OchoZero9> the processor is the video card
<Peace-> OchoZero9: lspci
<Peace-> OchoZero9: lspci | grep -i video
<Senix> nikitis; I want to do this :p
<Peace-> nikitis: it's open source?
<Peace-> is it
<Senix> Peace-; im guessing he used blender to do it.
<Senix> Peace-; So if he released the blend file then we could try it out.
<nikitis> http://www.vimeo.com/2450612
<Peace-> Senix: mm i don't  think so
<nikitis> he designed that gorilla at the intro
<Peace-> nikitis: nice
<nikitis> he's very smart
<nikitis> he made this sweet 3d video for one of our 100+ man LAN parties
<nikitis> trying to find it
<nikitis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8KyPTjjygo  He made this video in 2004
<Senix> nikitis; that cool and all, but i really want to build one of those tables
<nikitis> Skip to 2:05 to see the cool 3d stuff
<phoenix_firebrd> n
<OchoZero9> Peace-,  lspci | grep -i video did nohting
<abhijeet> can somebody help me...regarding my laptop touchpad...the pointer freezes after every few minutes...i m running kubuntu 10.10
<Mike1> Hi! What VoIP-program do you recommend? I don’t want to use Skype because it runs bad under Linux and is not free etc.
<genii-around> Mike1: In kubuntu there is kphone specifically. Others include mumble and ekiga. There is a commercial one similar to skype called gizmogadget
<Mike1> genii-around: I want to talk with a friend who is pretty new to KUbuntu, so what’s the easiest, most relieable program of the ones you mentioned?
<Mike1> no need for fancy features, videochat would be nice but not necessary
<genii-around> Mike1: kphone then, it's simple and just does SIP.
<rosco_y> I set my default panel to "auto hide", now I can't find it--can get it back?
<rosco_y> what would I search for in my process list, if I just wanted to kill it?
<james147> rosco_y: the panel is part of plasma-desktop... killing that might not help much as it will restore its settings when you reload it
<james147> rosco_y: you can reset it to default settings by quiting it (kquitapp plasma-desktop) then renaming ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* (file beginging with plasma) and starting plasma-deskotp again
<rosco_y> Thank you james147, I think I'll do that because I don't really have my desktop customized muh anyways:)
<rosco_y> It's been a long ddya....the tpyoss ruel
<Peace-> james147: bye james147 :P
<james147> Peace-: Bye
<vale> ciao gente, è possibile impostare QoS da kubuntu senza passare dalle impostazioni del router?
<vale> ho uno di quei maledetti router telecom e non riesco a trovare nulla nelle impostazioni
<vale> sorry, now i've realized thi is the english channel :)
<mark___> hello
<dannyg123> hey all I have a question about grub2. See I have arch linux installed and kubuntu which wiped out that grub and now I want arch to boot with the option quiet but I cant find the file to add that option
#kubuntu 2011-02-25
<nailton> OI
<OchoZero9> hingo_, i can't get an external monitor attatched to my laptop/tablet
<OchoZero9> hello
<OchoZero9> how do I make the touch screen, and pen work only for one monitor when you have an external monitor connected?
<OchoZero9> when i touch or use the pen it is acting like both screens are one
<FrenzyH4> hi
<Daskreech> Hi
<nata> here rarely got people chat.
<pillarsdotnet> okay, how do I troubleshoot why knotify isn't playing sounds on Maverick
<nata> ask for kubuntu help, no body know. ask another topic not related kena scold. hehe
<pillarsdotnet> huh?
<pillarsdotnet> I tried asking in #kde and they said to ask in #kubuntu
<PartMyTomatoes> http://img4.imageshack.us/i/forpooperscooper.png/ goood?
<PartMyTomatoes> i made it myself
<PartMyTomatoes> in gimp
 * arrrghhh backs away slowly
<pillarsdotnet> Where do I find someone who knows about problems with kde that are specific to unbuntu.
<pillarsdotnet> Since this is obviously the wrong channel..
<pillarsdotnet> s/unbuntu/ubuntu/
<arrrghhh> pillarsdotnet: this is?
<nata> pillarsdotnet: i think what you need can set at system settings/Application and system notification
<pillarsdotnet> right.
<pillarsdotnet> I was just there.
<pillarsdotnet> only thing I can change is whether it uses gstreamer or xine
<pillarsdotnet> So I switched from one to another
<pillarsdotnet> Got one single "ping" on a message in a minimized window but nothing since then.
<pillarsdotnet> I've got both sound and popup-window notifications turned on.
<pillarsdotnet> windows pop up but no sounds.
<pillarsdotnet> sounds work otherwise.
<pillarsdotnet> mplayer
<pillarsdotnet> flash
<pillarsdotnet> skype
<nata> PartMyTomatoes: you should continue :)
<pillarsdotnet> but not events reported by knotify
<nata> pillarsdotnet: very trouble. knotify sound like 'de ren'
<pillarsdotnet> ah..
<pillarsdotnet> found it.
<pillarsdotnet> I think.
<pillarsdotnet> mmm
<pillarsdotnet> my .knotifyrc had a line that said "No sound = true"
<pillarsdotnet> I changed it to false.
<pillarsdotnet> Do I have to log out of kde or can I hup knotify somehow?
<nata> pillarsdotnet: i found it! you can set at system settings/application and system notifications/manage notification/application/at even source, add sound at there
<pillarsdotnet> nata -- thanks.  worked.
<nata> pillarsdotnet: at there can channge ring to computer speak knotify, very nice. hehe
<pillarsdotnet> interesting.
<pillarsdotnet> Now when I go back to Hardware / Multimesia / Phonon, the only output device listed is "PulseAudio Sound Server"
<pillarsdotnet> Before it listed my hardware devices.
<pillarsdotnet> and the sounds stopped again.
<pillarsdotnet> (sigh)
<pillarsdotnet> yup.
<pillarsdotnet> now not even the test play in the settings work.
<pillarsdotnet> hmm.
<pillarsdotnet> all sounds borken now.
<arrrghhh> reboot time?
<pillarsdotnet> prolly oughtta reboot kde (logout/login)
<PartMyTomatoes> http://img198.imageshack.us/i/brokenperson.png/  NEW ART
<nata> i think you set all to default by using tab below at system settings. and change back what you change before from other.
<pillarsdotnet> works now, I think.
<pillarsdotnet> thanks.
<kashif> hi
<kashif> how r u
<kashif> i have installed kubuntu on a new partition but lost my windows....
<kashif> any suggestions?
<SKAAT> ??
<SKAAT> ne1 therer
<nata> kashif, what you means? window's file all lost or just cannot login to windows?
<PartMyTomatoes> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/1029/bluntbear.png
<murali> I installed AVG antivirus on kubuntu, but donot how to use it. where can i find installed program files to use them
<murali> ?
<murali> please help
<bazhang> murali, installed from where
<sre-su> From where did you install it, murali?
<sre-su> Ah
<bazhang> murali, and more importantly why install one at all
<murali> i downloaded it from the internet
<sre-su> !virus | murali
<ubottu> murali: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bazhang> murali, then check the internet docs
<bazhang> murali, you running a mailserver with windows machines?
<murali> its a .deb file
<murali> nop
<bazhang> murali, then why install one
<murali> i dnt know much about linux, thot it wud b useful
<murali> do u suggest me to uninstall it?
<bazhang> murali, sharing lots of files/data with windows machines?
<sre-su> Defragmentation and antivirus hassle are not need for *nix.
<murali> i download the files from internet using kubuntu itself n place them in widows drives
<bazhang> murali, please answer my question
<murali> yes
<bazhang> murali, yes what
<murali> yes i do share files in windows machines
<bazhang> murali, try clamav I suppose, or check the internet docs for avast/avg or whatever 3rd party items you have installed
<murali> ok. thank you Bazhang.
<bazhang> murali, there really is almost no need whatsoever for antivirus in Linux/Ubuntu
<bazhang> whoops
<CloudsMoon> how to update to k 11.04 from k11.10?
<Guest80564> hii
<Guest80564> everyone
 * nlsthzn waves at Guest80564
<sre-su> hey j3j5
<sre-su> oops
<sre-su> james147
<james147> Hey sre-su
<j3j5> hey sre-su :)
<sre-su> wassup?
<jhoc2x2> good day to all
<sre-su> hi j3j5
<j3j5> hehehe
<james147> sre-su: not much, just fighting with java:p
<jhoc2x2> im using kubuntu 10.10 by the way... and I have a problem on suspend
<jhoc2x2> after I suspend (closing lid) then, opening lid to turn back on, It just won;t wake up..
<jhoc2x2> by the way, Im a linux noob..
<jhoc2x2> Kubuntu rocks though.. cool icy/minty effects..
<jhoc2x2> !suspend
<jhoc2x2> !kwin
<jhoc2x2> zzzzzzzzzz.. ubottu just replies "sorry, I dnt know about blah blah" zzzzzzzz
<jhoc2x2> does anyone here play garena HoN ????
<vishnu> my screen size is set to 1024x768 when system is restarted it is back to 800x600. pls help
<jhoc2x2> hi vish
<james147> vishnu: what graphics card/drivers?
<vishnu> ATI 4650
<vishnu> sorry ATI 4350
<vishnu> i have ubuntu and no problem running at 1024x768
<jhoc2x2> vishnu: i thought this is for kubuntu IRC ?
<james147> !display | vishnu
<ubottu> vishnu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<james147> hmm
<jhoc2x2> hello james147, can u help me on my suspend/wake up problem pls
<james147> jhoc2x2: sorry, dont know anything about suspend problems....
<jhoc2x2> I have Compaq CQ40 laptop, installed Kubuntu 10.10 and updated to recent updates
<jhoc2x2> ohh.. ok
<jhoc2x2> by the way, everything works fine for me. except when I suspend (closing lid), I can't turn it back on, or after opening lid, all i see is blank monitor
<jhoc2x2> finish updating now, I have to restart..
<jhoc2x2> see you later guys
<jhoc2x2> help, after my laptop was updated to kernel *.*.*.25 I can't even reach log in screen
<jhoc2x2> help pls anyone
<jhoc2x2> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jhoc2x2> guys?
<jhoc2x2> im using Kubuntu 10.10, after the recent update (I set to autoupdate everything) ... I can't reach log in screen..
<jhoc2x2> 257 users, and no reply.. zzzzzzzzz
<james147> jhoc2x2: suspend problems arent that easy to fix... it comes from a problem with the acpi spec as far as I know, makeing almost every laptop implment it slightly differently...
<jhoc2x2> james147: Nvm the suspend prob
<jhoc2x2> james147:  I have another problem now, After I updated to the most current updates, I can't reach log in screen
 * james147 droped out for a sec and missed that problem :)
<james147> jhoc2x2: do you drop to a shell?
<jhoc2x2> yeah
<jhoc2x2> james147:  yeah..
<james147> jhoc2x2: are you connected via cable or wifi?
<jhoc2x2> james147: wifi
<jhoc2x2> james147: well, I can't use wifi on a shell right?
<james147> jhoc2x2: can you get a cable connection (it makes things easier)?
<james147> jhoc2x2: you can, its just more anoying to connect
<jhoc2x2> james147: uhmm.. even if connect it to cable, I don't know how to make net connection on a CLI
<james147> jhoc2x2: it should be automatic with a cable
<jhoc2x2> james147: to tell u, I really am a noob about this, I don't know what to command on a CLI
<james147> (that is, assuming you are connected via a router, and not have any funky setups :) )
<james147> jhoc2x2: via cable or wireless?
<jhoc2x2> james147: sir, excuse me but, it seems you don't understand me. I know how to connect cable or wifi if I am on a GUI, but not on a CLI (shell as you call it)
<jhoc2x2> james147:  my problem is, after updating my system,  all i get after restarting (2.6.35-25 kernel) all I see is a shell (CLI)
<james147> jhoc2x2: yes, but are you attempting to connect via wifi or cable? (cable is easier)? also, how do you normally connect? (any authentication?)
<jhoc2x2> james147: im currently connected to a wifi. and seems to work fine. All im wondering is after upgrading the kernel, I get blank screen with a shell
 * james147 thinks you might have some missing or broaken packages.... and a network connection would be required to fix that hence my questions
<jhoc2x2> be right back.. 10 minutes...
<jhoc2x2> im back.. ^_^
<jhoc2x2> I had a very nice dinner ^_^ wew
<jhoc2x2> what channel that talks about kernels ?
<microdot2012> I should preface this with, I've gone through most of the related UI's I can find, and I can confirm my BIOS has no settings for this, but anyone know how to completely stop screensaver/screen blanking?
<microdot2012> My HDMI audio dies whenever the powersave/screen blanking happens, and I just plain want to turn the entire feature off
<geant4_plat> hellow
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<shane4ubuntu> Ok, about every month I update something on my web page that I have written in OpenOffice, when I copy and paste it from OpenOffice (LibreOffice) into my web page thing, the formatting is always a mess, lines are always cut short and don't fill the area.  Any ideas?
<shane4ubuntu> Somehow I need to clean the formatting so it is plain text before I paste it.
<susundberg> Use text editor
<susundberg> not wysiwyg editor
<susundberg> use for example gedit, notepad, kate
<susundberg> Or any simple web form will do also
<susundberg> like pastebin
<susundberg> (www.pastebin.com)
<shane4ubuntu> susundberg: I pasted it into kate, and it kept some of the formatting, like I tried to put a space before the first line of a paragraph and the entire paragraph indented
<microdot2012> you can also go to the edit menu in ooo
<microdot2012> and choose, paste special, unformatted text
<microdot2012> then no other program need be opened
<susundberg> but hes trying to paste into webpage if i understood properly
<susundberg> well yeah sure ok, he can then re-copy that text ..
<microdot2012> ooops, not enough coffee
<microdot2012> I was going the other direction
<susundberg> :)
<shane4ubuntu> right going from ooo to the web page.
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, got it!
<microdot2012> oh crap, I forgot, I was running a power save test, to see if I finally killed the beast - and it wasn't even a helpful interjection.  What worked for you?
<shane4ubuntu> Kate was too technical, can kept too much detail.  Saved it in OOo as a .txt file, then opened it with Kate, still some formatting, then opened it with bluefish, and waaa-laaaa worked.
<microdot2012> ahhh nice
<shane4ubuntu> I don't understand enough about these 'simple' text editors like kate, bluefish etc, but they seem to retain some form of rtf editing attributes or something.
<microdot2012> you know, I just use eclipse for everything code related
<shane4ubuntu> They are so multi-use that they are not longer 'simple' text editors.
<microdot2012> there is always vi
<shane4ubuntu> right, but this isn't code stuff, just simple plain old text
<microdot2012> believe me, no extras
<shane4ubuntu> yes, I have tinkered with vi, I prefer nano, probably should have tried that.
<microdot2012> well I do think of html as coding related
<microdot2012> i'd prefer nano, except i learned VI down into my fingers years ago
<shane4ubuntu> no, this isn't even html
<microdot2012> on solaris - and hey they know what to do
<microdot2012> hahahaha
<shane4ubuntu> a simple blog style type thing to put on my web page (drupal) so it gets pasted into their wysiwyg editor, should be straight forward
<microdot2012> oh come on, somebody has to throw emacs out there
<microdot2012> cross application objects are just not as smooth in the linux universe, but it's getting better all the time
<microdot2012> anyone here have a dell precision M series?  Or alternatively have experience with Nvidia Quadro chipset, intel onboard sound and HDMI?
<microdot2012> hmmm, or another question, how does phonon pick up the alsa devices?  What I have in amixer does not match phonon and all the googling I've done on config phonon shows me everything except how it gets devices themselves
<BluesKaj> microdot2012, not real sure but pulseaudio is in the mix...pardon the pun, and I have been removing pulseaudio since it was intro'd due my simpke soundcard setup
<BluesKaj> to my simple
<microdot2012> I'm running 10.10
<microdot2012> which replaces pulseaudio with phonon
<microdot2012> I ripped pulse out
<BluesKaj> microdot2012, id you have dedicated pci soundcard then pulseaudio can be a benefit
<BluesKaj> wanna bet
<microdot2012> No it can't, lol
<microdot2012> I use jack on my main audio box
<microdot2012> with multiple pci cards, I mean pulse is just a layer of indirection that causes problems IMHO
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is installed by default on 10.10
<microdot2012> Yes, but KDE apps uses phonon, so you can just uninstall it
<microdot2012> which I did - and that's how I have working audio - up until a screensaver event
<BluesKaj> exactly
<microdot2012> but I only have digital out through hdmi working
<microdot2012> phonon deletes the analog - which I actually wouldn't care about if HDMI stayed stable
<BluesKaj> pcm coax here
<microdot2012> but it makes me think there's something in phonon/alsa which is not linked right
<microdot2012> my daw is all spdif
<microdot2012> but the  laptop/jukebox hdmi to reciever, put amarok on the TV so friends can 'dj'
<microdot2012> but after 20 if I don't touch the keyboard - boom music dies, parties over until I reboot
<microdot2012> restarting X isn't enough
<BluesKaj> it would be nice if my card passed DD thru to the HT receiver
<microdot2012> yeah, that's a landmine and hard to spec out without testing
<microdot2012> I also have an older m6400
<microdot2012> and I couldn't get audio over the hdmi
<microdot2012> same basic specs, except older version of the intel onboard sound and nvidia 2700 instead of 2800
<BluesKaj> that's a common problem , hdmi audio
<microdot2012> and completely disabling screen blanking is another common problem
<microdot2012> if I could solve either I'd be a much happier man
<microdot2012> I even setup a RHEL partition to use the dell approved drivers - and no love there at all
<microdot2012> came  back to kubuntu and setup the alsa latest build repos and wallah
<microdot2012> strip out pulse and hdmi audio works
<BluesKaj> dunno which nvidia audio chip ..it's just MCP61 for all pci stuff , so the actual chip isn't listed using lspci
<microdot2012> it's weird, because the sound card shows INTEL_HDA_SND
<microdot2012> but it is going out over hdmi -  many nvidia graphics cards actuallly have a sound device
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is just another layer of useless audio porcessing IMO
<microdot2012> so I'm not quite sure why it's working
<microdot2012> yeah - pulse sucks - phonon seems a little easier to work with.
<microdot2012> and jack is always there for the hardcore
<microdot2012> but that's on my ubuntustudio machine - and that's a dedicated DAW
<microdot2012> yeah pulse is... something that I've never gone - wow that is a helpful feature, and it's the source of many a night of debugging - especially on my wife's system76
<microdot2012> actually do you know if there is a pulseless option for gnome based ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> to me pulseaudio is political ,there's a dev who had some influence with canonical and was able to get his pet ptoject approved as default on jaunty , I believe
<microdot2012> other than direct alsa
<microdot2012> makes sense, and the idea was pretty good
<microdot2012> well I gotta conference call, and if I don't stop typing I won't know if my latest attempt to disaable screen power down worked.  cheers m8
<BluesKaj> microdot2012, there are defenders out there , and I've been criticized for expressing my opinion about pulseaudio's default status , by a group of ppl including some ops over ay #ubuntu , but he number of pulse supporters seems to be dwindling
<microdot2012> Yeah I am aware, and I really just don't worry about it much.
<microdot2012> hell get into kde vs. gnome, or even the old vi vs. emacs
<microdot2012> we can argue and still get along ;)
<BluesKaj> no point in wasting energy :)_
<microdot2012> and on the one machine pulse has worked well on - it stays on
<BluesKaj> pulse works on my pc , but it restricts my options to analog
<bullium> running kde 4.4.5 and was wondering where I would go to modify the way a drop shadow is appearing under a certain window.
<BluesKaj> right click at the top of the window in the drop down choose advanced, special window or special application settings , depending on what you want
<BluesKaj> bullium, read above
<bullium> BluesKaj: what is the shadow option listed as?
<BluesKaj> sorry bullium , dunno , you may need to check system settings/application appearance , or workspace appearance, or workspace behavior
<jhoc2x2> anyone updated to the new *.*.35-25 kernel ??
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<bazhang> jhoc2x2, that one? ^
<jhoc2x2> bazhang: 2.6.35-25 <<< this one
<bazhang> jhoc2x2, from where
<jhoc2x2> bazhang:  zzzzz.. from the update manager..
<maco> shane4ubuntu: probably highlight
<maco> shane4ubuntu: woops
<blabla> hi
<blabla> hope you can help me, i am trying to install kubuntu 10.10 for my dad on an external usb hard drive (spinny one). its for his laptop so i cant remove harddrives and i want to make sure i dont overright the mbr for the windows install. so i booted up and did manual install and everthing freezes at "formatting swap.."
<blabla> it doesnt even restart
<blabla> what is the pid to kill it
<shadeslayer> blabla: depends .... you could try killall ubiquity
<shadeslayer> but it probably needs some time to format swap
<blabla> its been going for hours
<blabla> is there any chance its going to overright the mbr?
<shadeslayer> well ... not if you specified it during the install
<blabla> getting a bit scared
<blabla> mmhh its frozen agian. stuck on skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<blabla> does anyone have a more detailed install tutorial than the one on "pen drive linux"?
<shadeslayer> blabla: installing should be pretty straight forward :)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> blabla: Kubuntu version please
<blabla> 10.10
<blabla> just downloaded it
<shadeslayer> ok ... did you check the md5sum and the install media?
<blabla> mmhh
<blabla> nop
<shadeslayer> blabla: ok can you do that please? so that we can rule out that the problem isn't with the install media :)
<shadeslayer> how did you download the CD btw?
<blabla> bit torrent
<shadeslayer> ok then the md5sum should be fine, but better recheck it just in case
<shadeslayer> and then check your install media :)
<cancuengt> Hi. I have a problem with dual monitors in kubuntu 10.10 Is here the right place to ask?
<shane4ubuntu> cancuengt:
<shane4ubuntu> cancuengt: yep
<shadeslayer> cancuengt: yep :)
<shadeslayer> cancuengt: which video card ?
<cancuengt> ok, I have a Dell latitude 0830 with a docking station, and another monitor and when I log in there is always a configuration to mirror displays
<cancuengt> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> cancuengt: uh, i don't get the issue ...
<cancuengt> I have to configure manually every login to have an extended monitor
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> well ... you need to configure xorg files to make it persistent i think
<cancuengt> shadeslayer: Thats the problem, is a laptop, and the computer now is on the office but in my house I don't have the ds
<shane4ubuntu> in amarok, how do I add a streaming radio that I have the link for?
<shadeslayer> !dual
<james147> shane4ubuntu: drag and drop work?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shane4ubuntu> james147: hmm, perhaps, would I drop it in a playlist and save it?
<cancuengt> another thing. Always, the task panel goes on the vga display instead of the laptop when I move the display to the other side. And there is no way (that i vounded ) to set it on a display I choose
<cancuengt> How do I do that?
 * james147 would try dragging it to the currently playing list... then do anything else from there
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, doesn't like that, but I'm dragging it as text
<shane4ubuntu> cancuengt: are you using ati or nvidia? or what setup do you have?
<shadeslayer> shane4ubuntu: intel card
<cancuengt> shane4ubuntu: Additional Drivers (jockey-kde I guess) says that I'm usign no propietary drivers. How do I foudn if I really have the chance to use it
<cancuengt> (I really have no problem with that)
<shane4ubuntu> cancuengt: I don't know anything about intel sorry.
<shane4ubuntu> james147: ok, saved just the link as a m3u file, failed, changed the extension to asx, failed, changed it to asf and it is reading, but nothing is happening
<james147> cancuengt: as far as I know all intel drivers are open source.... so they are already included
<shadeslayer> i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-188832.html
<cancuengt> ok
<shadeslayer> hmm not that link
<shadeslayer> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3095351.0 <<
<shadeslayer> but it's about 8.04 so i don't know if it still applies
<cancuengt> shadeslayer: I mean that If I have to use private divers I don't mind. Any way. Any ideas on this two problems I have with dual monitors
<shane4ubuntu> james147: it is a link that ends in asx, any ideas?  vlc can play it, but I would like it incorporated into amarok so I can just click on that and it plays.
<shadeslayer> cancuengt: nah .. intel provides free drivers for ubuntu, but you could try them out and see if they work for you
<james147> shane4ubuntu: what is the link? (never really played with internet streams)
<shane4ubuntu> http://www.bbnradio.org/WindowsMediaDotComASXLinks/wmspanish.asx
<shane4ubuntu> gotta love a link like that!  WINDOWSMEDIAdOtCOM  lol
<james147> shane4ubuntu: heh, crashes amarok when i click on it :p
<shane4ubuntu> well, I guess that is my answer
<shane4ubuntu> I guess I'll just use it with vlc, but I would love to be able to save it in amarok and just click to play it.
<shadeslayer> hmm same here
 * shadeslayer reports krash
<blabla> shadeslayer: md5 is fine
<shadeslayer> blabla: install media?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, somewhere along the line my desktop thing has disappeared in KDE, the desktop thing that showed the contents of the desktop folder  any thoughts??
<blabla> yeah
<shadeslayer> blabla: install media is fine too?
<shadeslayer> shane4ubuntu: add the folder view widget
<shane4ubuntu> shadeslayer: ahhh, thanks!  I kept looking for desktop, never would have found that folder view. :)
<shadeslayer> np :)
<blabla> shadeslayer: the md5 on the cd is actually diffrent
<shadeslayer> :)
<blabla> shadeslayer: but i have burn 2 cd already :(
<shadeslayer> blabla: you used the Check install media from the boot media right?
<shadeslayer> blabla: use a pendrive?
<blabla> shadeslayer: there is a md5 file on the cd and i used the md5 of the website to check it agenst. i never check a md5 before
<shadeslayer> nah that's not it ...
<shadeslayer> blabla: ok when you boot the CD, there are various options there
<shadeslayer> the first one is to boot the CD itself
<shadeslayer> the one below that is to check the install media for defects
<shadeslayer> try that
<shadeslayer> shane4ubuntu: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265378
<ubottu> KDE bug 265378 in Streams "Amarok crash when open an asx file [ DirectoryLoader::init]" [Crash,New]
<blabla> shadeslayer: the cd is fine
<shane4ubuntu> shadeslayer: hmm, guess I just stumbled upon a bug, hope it gets squashed soon. :)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> blabla: ok ... EDID is a X issue and concern's the displays iirc
<shane4ubuntu> when I open a file with kate, and then click on another file in kate, the first file I opened disappears, and it seems like file 2 opens over top of file 1, but I don't see tabs, or anything???
<Mamarok> shane4ubuntu: did you activate the tab in the settings?
<james147> shane4ubuntu: kate ot kwrite?
<james147> s/ot/or
<shane4ubuntu> kate
<shane4ubuntu> Mamarok: I don't see what you mean, in the settings, I don't see a tab option
<james147> shane4ubuntu: there is a tab "Documents" on the side of kate which lists all open documents
<shane4ubuntu> james147: ohh, when I click on the documents button, now I can see the options
<james147> shane4ubuntu: there are also plugins that add a tabbar as well in kates settings
<shane4ubuntu> james147: thanks!  I didn't see that because when you click on the documents button everything is hidden, that is how mine was, I opened and closed kate probably 10 times, trying to figure that out.
<shane4ubuntu> I love the split view option
<blabla> how do i install though command line or start the install though command line
<shadeslayer> blabla: you need the alternate CD for that
<pietjephuck> Does any one know how to refresh a USB device without having to unplug it and plug it back in?
<vanguard> pietjephuck: you can re-mount it I guess
<Peace-> pietjephuck: press F5
<blabla> shadeslayer: thanks for help and putting up with my newbeness. was just wanting to see at what point it freezes in the install.
<shadeslayer> sure no problem
<shadeslayer> i have no idea so sorry :(
<Peace-> freeze = kernel issue
<Peace-> xD
<shadeslayer> Peace-: not every time
<blabla> its freezing at diffrent points
<blabla> tryed it quite a few times and it does shut down properly
<blabla> could it be the cache?
<shadeslayer> cam
<shadeslayer> can't say
<BluesKaj> blabla, there could be a process or more using up cpu and graphics memory , if applicable ..check with system monitor
<blabla> whats the command agian?
<blabla> oh gdi vesion is good
<blabla> gui
<BluesKaj> alt+f2, system monitor, or look in the kmenu/applications/system
<BluesKaj> so you found it
<blabla> ah its fine
<mindtrick> is there anybody?
<Peace-> mindtrick: hi
<mindtrick> it's my first time in d irc, and i dn't know how it works ^^
<Peace-> well it's easy
<Peace-> this is the kubuntu channel
<Peace-> so if you have a problem just ask
<Peace-> someone will answer
<mindtrick> thanks! peace!
<vanguard> I have two kubuntu machines, can I easily synchronize the installed programs between them somehow?
<Peace-> vanguard: man sync
<vanguard> Peace-: sure? It looks like something else ...
<Peace-> vanguard: sorry read bad
<Peace-> i have read bad
<Peace-> vanguard: i guess you can do that
<Peace-> with apt from konsole
<vanguard> like exporting the packages list and import or so?
<Peace-> vanguard: guess somethign like that http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/[aptitude]-how-to-get-a-list-of-all-installed-packages-458119/
<Peace-> vanguard: then remember that packages are in the folder /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Peace-> vanguard: so you could use sync to syncronize those folders
<Peace-> so you have not to download again xD
<jmgartner> if I set up bind as a dns server for local use will it cache forwarded requests?
<hellslinger> does anyone know how to see a list of the ppa's that I've added?
<marcus> hellsinger look in your source
<hellslinger> the man page for add-apt-repository even says where it puts them
<hellslinger> sheesh
<hellslinger> :)
<malik_> hi...could anyone tell me how i could install the mandriva iaora theme in kubuntu
<mbai> Hello. how hard is it to recover an encrypted home folder if my computer stops booting?
<elkym> Hello?
<elkym> Can anyone help me?
<btf0rc3> I just installed ubuntu and added some custom menu icons, etc.  however, when resetting the dbus ($ /etc/init.d/dbus restart) all my custom settings reverted to default
<btf0rc3> how can I get my custom settings back?
<btf0rc3> *kubuntu
<elkym> I'm having trouble installing google chrome-- can anybody help me?
<rtdos> is there a way to free up or clean ram ? my just checked kinfo center and my ram is below 15% available (i just upgraded from 2 Gig to 4 Gig)
<maco> rtdos: how much of that is cache?
<maco> empty ram is wasted ram
<maco> cached ram makes things open and load faster
<rtdos> 1.26 disk cache
<CaptainApathy> rtdos: you're fine then
<rtdos> i don't have to worry about physical ram like i do when in windoze?
<CaptainApathy> rtdos: linux and (modern)windows will use extra ram to store frequently loaded files in memory so you don't have to read from disk
<CaptainApathy> when that ram is needed, those files get flagged as not loaded, and the ram is made available to the application needing memory
<rtdos> ok, because kinfo center is telling me that i have 837 MB free physical
<rtdos> with 4 gig physical, 837 mb free is not low ?
<CaptainApathy> rtdos: if you have 1.26 gig in cache, you're fine.
<CaptainApathy> when you're thinking about free memory, add the amount in the cache into what's free.
<rtdos> oh, ok. because kinfo is telling me i have 6.3 Gig free.
<CaptainApathy> because if need be, that memory's available for use, it's just being used to increase disk IO
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please how can i have installed the KDE desktop on my xubuntu machine. Just wondering is there a way to change that xubuntu logo on start up from Xubuntu ti Kubuntu?
<TornadoXubuntu> *omit "how can"
<rtdos> thanks CaptainApathy. it is a little confusing at first but makes sense.
#kubuntu 2011-02-26
<Irwell> does anyone know how to set up different panels for each activity?
 * james147 dosnt think it can be done... yet...
<Irwell> it's probably the thing i'm waiting for most now so i can set up a proper media centre activity
<qudo> lipse|hinagiku0 xdcc send #1000
<jhoc2x2> anyone updated to the new *.*.35-25 kernel ??
<jhoc2x2> bullgard: no errors sir? because in my laptop, I can't reach the GUI log in screen, it only gives me a shell
<jhoc2x2> anyone updated to the new *.*.35-25 kernel ??
<naryfa> greetings
<jhoc2x2> anyone actually alive in here?
<naryfa> me
<naryfa> I'm alive
<naryfa> lol
<naryfa> I'm pushing kubuntu dvd on an usb stick currently
<naryfa> and praying for it to fit
<naryfa> lol
<naryfa> !give
<nata> naryfa, better install only can get its nice :)
<naryfa> I just queried that information, cool thing.
<naryfa> damn, wrong channel sorry lol,
<naryfa> nata: I will
<naryfa> nata: once it finishes
<naryfa> nata: do you have a fresh install?
<naryfa> nata: I'm just curious how it's going to behave, I got tired of arch linux
<nata> naryfa: I'm install kubuntu for fews years already
<naryfa> nata: oh, that's good
<nata> ubuntu more easy
<naryfa> nata: you're advanced then
<nata> not advance la. cant remember that kind of console text
<naryfa> nata: I like difficult stuff, stimulates my brain, but sometimes it's just too much, so I'm going back to ubuntu for now
<nata> naryfa: better just play only debian series os or rpm series. if not many kind of console text you must learn
<nata> naryfa: for rpm type, can try opensuse
<naryfa> yeah no, I'll stick to debian-based ones
<naryfa> or so
<naryfa> and I agree, you know too many you get confused
<naryfa> nata: I only know ubuntu for 1 year, not even, 9 months. In those nine months I learned a lot, and tried many different distributions.
<naryfa> I even tried fluxbox on linux arch.
<naryfa> It's too much for such a user like me.
<naryfa> If it was physics or astronomy I'd dig more
<castellino> you are talking of which vresion
<castellino> i mean about
<nata> naryfa: no need 1 year, sometime clever people like you 1 month already expert.hehe
<castellino> woh had you tried the version 10.14
<nata> naryfa: accually linux just diffence in 2 main version i found, rpm and debian. another just using difference desktop enviroment
<nata> castellino: got 10.14 in ubuntu?
<castellino> no but the 10.10 and the update of 10.14
<nata> castellino: i think is 11.04
<castellino> i not sure 11
<castellino> but 10
<nata> ubuntu will release updated os in april or oct
<castellino> whoa they are powerfull
<nata> so is 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, 11.10 and so on
<naryfa> there's 10.04.2
<naryfa> if I'm right
<castellino>  yes you are
<nata> hehe you all...
<castellino> i have problem with my vpn
<castellino> i download openvpn but it's not working
<naryfa> Never done vpn, don't even know what it's for lol, but I had my share of adventures with networking
<nata> i also try before for free vpn, can use in ubuntu, but kubuntu cannot.
<castellino> i wanted to make my mobile phone be my modem there is not another method
<naryfa> http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/33141/Powrot_Jedi
<nata> i din try before. ..
<naryfa> have fun
<castellino> (excuse me for my english i am francophone)
<nata> hehe
<castellino> but i will succeed
<naryfa> castellino: what does that mean?
<naryfa> castellino: I wish you that
<castellino> i also have difficulty to get a c compiler for kubuntu
<castellino> do you people like to hack?
<naryfa> You have to know the language to do that, no?
<castellino> which language
<naryfa> c
<castellino> ah ok i have some tutorials
<naryfa> I only know a little CSH and BASH
<naryfa> that's it for now
<naryfa> and I'm pretty new to it
<castellino> i started to read them but i noticed that without compiler i will not go far
<castellino> can you teach me some
<naryfa> castellino: you should get a book, off the torrents, a pdf
<naryfa> and read some stuff
<castellino> stuff like
<castellino> do you know "learn c in 21 days"
<naryfa> castellino: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<naryfa> castellino: if you want C, look on torrents
<naryfa> castellino: it doesn't matter which book you choose
<castellino> i am lacking word to express you my gratitude
<naryfa> nata: you're still here?
<nata> naryfa: ya
<castellino> yes i am
<naryfa> castellino: no problem, you'll thank yourself once you learn
<castellino> ok
<nata> i cant 24hr look in the irc :)
<naryfa> nata: true
<naryfa> ok 99% and usb stopped, don't scare me now
<nata> hope you no prob.
<naryfa> I'm creating usb stick in windows through unetbootin, it's stuck on wubi. I'd stop it but it still needs to install a bootloader so I have to wait.
<castellino> hey i am just starting with programming i want to know how long it will take me to learn c?
<naryfa> as long as you devote yourself to it
<naryfa> do it every day and you'll have enough knowledge to program in few weeks
<naryfa> But remember that no language is perfect.
<Daskreech> castellino: I'm just learning how to cook how long will take me to learn to Fricasse ?
<naryfa> So you don't need to know everything
<naryfa> damn unetbootin doesn't want to finish
<castellino> naryfa :do you have a dell laptop ? because you can succeed in what you were  asking for by downloading a drivers which does it
<nata> naryfa: if you wan install in wubi why not using vertual drive to detect ubuntu-iso then can direct install
<naryfa> no no, I only wanted unetbootin to create the usb installation disk, I'm tired of copying files between two computers. Thought it would finish faster. Guess I'll have to put it off
<nata> oh
<castellino> oh oh oh
<naryfa> but thank you for intentions :)
<naryfa> it counts
<castellino> do you know cameroon?
<naryfa> no
<castellino> a country in africa
<nata> we cant see you situation in time so sometime cant give a suggestion. cause imagine this kind of things you know la..
<naryfa> oh yeah
<nata> i know, y?
<castellino> i am cameroonian
<naryfa> ok guys, time for me, I'll "see" you next time
<naryfa> !goodnight
<nata> i'm malaysia chinese :)
<castellino> oh oh
<castellino> iam amazing
<nata> in afica os more domain in windows or linux?
<castellino> windows
<castellino> my class mates are taking like a foul because i am using ubuntu
<castellino> there never heard about it
<nata> hehe, u r expert d
<castellino> nooooo
<castellino> i am a pionner
<nata> hehe. damn..
<castellino> i mean pioneer
<nata> me here all using windows. seem like only me know ubuntu
<castellino> nata: do you know how i can use my motorola as modem to ,browse with ubuntu freely
<nata> castellino: dont know, din try it before. but here my friend say before they use phone as modem, then using wifi or bluetooth thing to connect them if i not wrong
<selecsosi> This is an entertaining topic based primarily on the fact that ubuntu is an african word
<castellino> it'snt true
<castellino> selecsosi
<selecsosi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<nata> selecsosi: ubuntu is based on afican word but all of them using windows...haha. only 1guy know ubuntu in there. castellino isit? hehe
<castellino> not one in africa but one in a big town in cameroon
<castellino> we are lacking information here and i have the chance that the internet is working today
<nata> you r lucky
<selecsosi> Where are you located?
<george__> how can i format USB sticks on Kubuntu? cause in Ubuntu i use Disk Utility, is there a KDE alternative to that???
<nata> selecsosi: whos?
<selecsosi> castellino
<jhoc2x2> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nata> selecsosi: he is cameron guy
<selecsosi> nata: ahhh, ic thanks
<castellino> selecsosi : i am cameroonian in bamenda town
<nata> i can see you. just limited to google.hehe
<nata> very nice, can know you so far away
<selecsosi> castellino: What are your feeling on the libyan protests and government reponse?
<castellino> i scare
<castellino> the same can happen or risk to in my coun try too
<selecsosi> For me, seeing this in america, I feel helpless. There is nothing I want more than to be able to assist in the fight for independence and liberty. Seeing the government response fueled with american weapons angers and makes me very sad
<nata> i think keep our life safety more important
<nata> selecsosi: where you form?
<selecsosi> nata: Indiana, USA
<nata> oh ic
<castellino> nata : you are rigth and my country is the most peacefull in africa (30 years of peace is a record)
<nata> castellino: you help me know more. but you are lucky!
<castellino> god bless you
<nata> selecsosi: you are american or move to there?
<selecsosi> Born and raised =p
<nata> you should very freedom
<castellino> the only problem in my contry is unemployment, i will like to be in america
<selecsosi> Lots of freedom but lots of debt. I have very bad feelings about what our finances will be like in 5-10 years. America is a great place but it is very bloated.
<selecsosi> Many people have very poor work ethics and expect to be handed things.
<selecsosi> That can only work for so long
<castellino> i have two cousin in seattle
<selecsosi> I like seattle a lot
<castellino> ah ah ah  no one knows how to hack a gsm modem with ubuntu
<castellino> or kubuntu
<nata> i don know
<castellino> selecsosi ??????????
<selecsosi> I don't know much about corporate network protocols
<castellino> what is that?
<selecsosi> I understand how gsm's work, but I dont know how to get access to an external network
<selecsosi> GSM's work by hopping onto an existing wireless signal
<selecsosi> I can configure them, but I don't know how to get them authenticated onto network they are not designed to work with
<nata> castellino: how you get access internet today?
<castellino> with "orange" gsm modem
<castellino> orange is a telecom agency in my country
<nata> then why still need hacking gsm?
<castellino> we pay the month 10 000 f FCA=22,22 dollar
<castellino> for a scholar like me it's very expensive
<castellino> for my classmates i am rich
<nata> ho..
<nata> like me here, arround 22 dollor can get 512k only. very slow, that is what i using now
<nata> 4M arround usd45 like that i think
<castellino> i am in a catholic university (school of engineering) and the school fees is not cheap too. my connection is 100 k
<castellino> rgreening: your connection is free? because the proxy of your server is an anonymous one
<nata> i wanna go eatting already. bye
<castellino> ok enjoy your meal
<castellino> how can i uninstall wine programs in kubuntu? the method that i used didn't work
<Rask> Hey guys, me again.  On a totally new system this time.
<Rask> Anyone want to help with some first-timer woes/
<Rask> *?
<Rask> My system is only booting about half the time and I can't for the life of me figure out why.
<Rask> How can I make it boot with a nice console screen instead of the information-free splash screen?
<maco> Rask: turn off the "quiet splash" stuff in grub
<maco> lemme find the file
<maco> i assume you mean permanently?
<Rask> I'd like to, but I dont even -see- GRUB.
<maco> if you hold shift during boothe grub menu comes up and you can edit it for just that boot
<maco> otherwise...
<Rask> Oh, ok, let me try holding shift
<maco> Rask: edit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub
<maco> then run "sudo update-grub"
<maco> (if you want it to be a semi-permanent change)
<Rask> Okay, I see grub and I'm in the little editor
<Rask> Should I just backspace over the "quiet splash" part?
<maco> yup
<Rask> Okay, we got through it this time.
<Rask> Ok, so to make this permanent...
<Rask> What should I change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to?
<Rask> Just blank?
<Rask> Okay, trying blank.
<Rask> Yay, it works X)
<Rask> I has some video woes, though.  System does -not- like having two monitors plugged in.
<Rask> And the main monitor is not being supported at its proper resolution.
<Rask> Is that because nouveau doesn't know how?
<Rask> ...Anyone still here? :(
<Rask> ....kpackagekit just segfaulted?  the fuck?
<lostson> so use the command line
<Rask> what? o_o
<Rask> use it for what/
<lostson> well kpackagekit is just a front end for apt
<lostson> and apt you can conveniently use from the command line
<Rask> I know, but... I wasn't doing anything with it and it segfaulted.
<Rask> Is that anywhere near normal?
<lostson> i wouldnt think so
<Rask> *sigh*  Okay, we'll not question that.  X.x
<Rask> Anyway
<Rask> The main oddness I'm trying to deal with here is that something seems to be awry with my video
<Rask> I plug in two monitors and one remains in sleep mode while the other's not being recognized
<Rask> er
<dark_> 有人吗
<Rask> I mean to say, I can't set it above 1280x1024
<dark_> chinese room??
<Rask> It seems very strange to me that nouveau would be unable to support either of these things, but... how do I know what video driver I'm using anyway?
<Rask> And how do I get the binary nvidia driver in?
<lostson> run the additional drives module
<lostson> that will install the latest nvidia drivers for you then setup yoru twin monitors
<Rask> lostson: What's the additional drives module?
<lostson> should be in the system section of the menu
<lostson> do you not get a notification that additional drivers are available ?
<Rask> lostson: Nope.
<owner> ubuntu
<owner> :)
<Rask> lostson: Is it in a different place in kubuntu versus ubuntu?
<lostson> must be
<Rask> ...Am I shooting myself in the foot by using Kubuntu?  :/  It's really frustrating trying to find support for it.
<lostson> no i dont think so
<Rask> Well, anyway..  for lack of any better ideas, I installed the nvidia-current package.  Does that select it or do I have to do something else to make X use it?
<lostson> that should install and set it up you will have to reboot to get it to work
<Rask> Okay, here we gooooo.
<lostson> ok
<Rask> hrf.  No difference...
<Rask> One monitor out of two, wrong resolutions.
<Rask> how can I find out whether the device is using the driver?
<lostson> well to get both monitors to work you would have to either edit your xorg.conf or use the nvidia-settings tool
<Rask> nvidia-xconfig?
<lostson> hit alt+F2 and type in nvidia-settings and hit enter
<Rask> "The control display is undefined; please run `nvidia-settings --help' for usage information.
<lostson> that should bring up a little app that you can setup your nvidia card they way you wantn it
<Rask> lostson: It's not bringing anything up except that message about the control display being undefined.
<lostson> something isnt right then either nvidia didnt install right or something else is jacked up
<lostson> cuz when you hit alt+F2 at the top of the screen you should get a run dialog and if you type in nvidia-settings it should bring that app up if it isnt something is wrong somewhere
<Philo> Trying to access an audio file on this website - http://government.georgetown.edu/tocquevilleforum/90291.html   - I can't seem to find a program that can open it. Any ideas?
<lostson> so either nvidia isnt installed or something else is configured wrong
<Philo> Well, here's the link - https://mediapilot.georgetown.edu/sharestream2gui/getMedia.do?action=streamMedia&mediaPath=0d2117cd2650ee6d0126d8cac6c4064f&cid=0d21b6201df9d7e6011e20cfb5eb0052&userFrom
<Rask> Urgh.  Okay, I just rebooted and X didn't start.  :(
<Philo> Anyone have any ideas?
<Rask> Philo: Tried VLC?
<Philo> Would it be able to do a streamed file?
<Philo> Or network stream*
<Rask> Sure.
<Philo> Giving it a download, hopefully it works.
<Philo> It says it's a .do  - whatever that is.
<Rask> It's likely a redirect.
<Philo> Ah
<Philo> Nope, no-go on that route as well.
<Rask> Sorry, that was my only idea. D:
<Philo> They should really just put those things in .mp3s..
<Philo> VLC does not support the audio or video format "undf". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<HmpfCBR> Does anybody know in which version KDE changed the systemsetting menu to a single view? Before it was two tabs basic/advanced.
<|MA|> Hi
<|MA|> can somebody help in setting up udev rules for DVB, I followed http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/dvb/udev.txt, but did not work. Can someone help, please ?
<FloodBotK1> |MA|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|MA|> FloodBotK1: what paste ?
<HmpfCBR> to answer my own question in 4.5
<tdignan> How do I remove the glow around windows in KWin?
<tdignan> or at least adjust it
<shadeslayer> tdignan: it's configurable in System Settings
<tdignan> shadeslayer: yeah, I'm there already under desktop effects, I looked through all of them
<shadeslayer> Workspace Appearance
<tdignan> Oh, it's not under desktop effects
<shadeslayer> and then Configure Decorations
<tdignan> shadeslayer: ah, thanks
<tdignan> I had no idea it would be over there
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Koots> hello
<Koots> what are the security programs for kubuntu
<Koots> like antiviruses in windows
<james147> !av | Koots
<ubottu> Koots: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<james147> !firewall | Koots
<ubottu> Koots: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<iflema> Koots: a strong password...
<james147> ^^ and common sense :)
 * iflema and manuals =)
<Koots> hi
<Koots> whats up
<iflema> >>
<iflema> <<
<briandw1969> hi
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<briandw1969> i have a tech question
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please any one knows how to change the Grub Splash Image on startup? (I am using Kubuntu 10.10)
<briandw1969> is there a tech room?
<shadeslayer> briandw1969: fire away
<shadeslayer> this is it
<briandw1969> k
<briandw1969> just installed Kubunu 10.10....
<BluesKaj> TornadoXubuntu, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-add-a-splash-image-to-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04 , this should work for 10.10 as well since it's still grub2
<briandw1969> in all my password fields i can only enter 8 chars
<briandw1969> even in firefox
<briandw1969> needless to say my passwords are longer than 8 chars
<Tm_T> briandw1969: you mean it shows only 8 characters?
<TornadoXubuntu> thanks BluesKaj
<briandw1969> i type more than 8 and cursor goes to beginning of the field
<briandw1969> and cant get into those programs/sites
<Tm_T> that sounds... weird
<briandw1969> it does it in all my PW fields
<briandw1969> so i dont know if there is a patch or a default i have to adjust
<briandw1969> even rekonq has this problem
<shadeslayer> huh ... that is *weird*
<briandw1969> any ideas?ive tried forums and such
<shadeslayer> briandw1969: what happens if you try to move the cursor to the 8th char and start typing?
<briandw1969> it rolls back to the first char
<briandw1969> and in firefox the field is 'long enoughr'
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please i have installed the KDE desktop on my Xubuntu 10.10 installation. I am just wondering if there is a way to change the (Xubuntu Logo) at startup from (Xubuntu) to the default (Kubuntu). The Logo that appears at the very start of booting. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> TornadoXubuntu: install the kubuntu bootsplash
<shadeslayer> !info plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo | TornadoXubuntu
<ubottu> TornadoXubuntu: plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo (source: kubuntu-default-settings): graphical boot animation and logger - kubuntu-logo theme. In component main, is optional. Version 1:10.10ubuntu11 (maverick), package size 47 kB, installed size 156 kB
<TornadoXubuntu> Please could you inform me how to install that shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> you probably have to remove the xubuntu one after installing that
<BluesKaj> TornadoXubuntu, don't get too hung up on appearances at boot , they're a lot of work to change sometimes and seldom worth all the effort
<shadeslayer> TornadoXubuntu: via Kpackagekit ... or : sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo
<BluesKaj> heh, din't know that option even existed , shadeslayer ...show s haow much attn I pay to the boot up :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> even i have the splash disabled
<shadeslayer> i like my dmesg errors :D
<shadeslayer> s/errors/logs
<briandw1969> just tried in FF again and same result
<BluesKaj> the faster and less complicated the bootup the better I like it
<shadeslayer> aye
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, have you updated lately?
<shadeslayer> briandw1969: i have no idea what's causing the issue
<briandw1969> fresh install and it upated 232 files
<BluesKaj> or upgraded kde ?
<briandw1969> i just d/l ed it yesterday
<shadeslayer> not sure, but KDE 4.6 might help resolve the issue, so that's worth a shot
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, ok , what about kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<BluesKaj> I hve to ask
<briandw1969> k,new to this,so where is that?
<BluesKaj> ok  briandw1969 , open a terminal , type or caopy and paste this : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> err copy
<briandw1969> u mean panel?
<briandw1969> or cmd prompt?
<BluesKaj> briandw1969,panel , kmenu/applications/system/terminal
<BluesKaj> yes command prompt in the terminal
<briandw1969> [sudo] password for briandw1969:
<briandw1969> is what it returned
<BluesKaj> did you write a password into the dialog when asked to during the install , use that
<briandw1969> it wont let me,and yes set a pw
<BluesKaj> when asked for a pw use that one
<briandw1969> trying there is just a fat cursor ther,wont let me input
<shadeslayer> briandw1969: you can input
<shadeslayer> it just doesn't show up
<shadeslayer> it's a security feature so that other's cannot see the length of your pass
<BluesKaj> no the pw doesn't show for security reasons
<shadeslayer> also helpful when sending screenshots etc
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: that's what i said :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, shadeslayer I was typing
<briandw1969> nice,its going now
<briandw1969> k,how i get thru the EULA
<BluesKaj> just agree by using the tab key to manuever
<briandw1969> says configuring tff
<BluesKaj> yes it will run and install java and other libraries
<briandw1969> hit the key to quick,lol i declined some kinda font
<BluesKaj> also after that is finished , sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<briandw1969> will it say it is finished?
<briandw1969> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<briandw1969> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<briandw1969> briandw1969@briandw1969-Satellite-L505D:~$
<briandw1969> is where it is at right now
<BluesKaj> it will go back to the prompt when done
<briandw1969> the prompt is there
<BluesKaj> ok, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<angelo> hi
<briandw1969> already newest
<briandw1969> prob still there
<briandw1969> :+(
<briandw1969> how do i check version of KDE?
<BluesKaj> after that is done , run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<briandw1969> done
<briandw1969> didnt resolve
<shadeslayer> briandw1969: kde4-config --kde-version
<BluesKaj> ok , this prbly already installed , but, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<briandw1969> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<briandw1969> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<briandw1969> is only available from another source
<BluesKaj> ok, medibuntu
<briandw1969> in the terminal SS?
<BluesKaj> it's not necessary yet , next thing is to make sure you have the proper graphics driver installed
<BluesKaj> what's your graphics card?
<briandw1969> onboard,laptop
<briandw1969> dont know off top of my head
<BluesKaj> then look in the kmenu/apps/system/additional drivers
<shadeslayer> briandw1969: right :)
<briandw1969> how do u do the orange msg line?
<james147> briandw1969: most irc clients highlight your username when someone else says it
<briandw1969> so is it in Quassel?
<james147> (and most allow you to tab complete usernames)
<james147> yes
<briandw1969> <james147>testing
<briandw1969> damn
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, did you find the hardware drivers in system
<briandw1969> it updated an available driver
<briandw1969> have to reboot tho
<briandw1969> brb
 * BluesKaj thinks the driver update should have been the first thing to check :)
<briandw1969> back
<briandw1969> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<briandw1969> 84XAAATIB: ?
<briandw1969> hello?
<briandw1969> ShadeSlayer?
<shadeslayer> oh .. yes?
<shadeslayer> briandw1969: look at the topic
<shadeslayer> using /topic
<briandw1969> i have been to some of those
<shadeslayer> right .. so they have instructions on how to upgrade
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.6 has *some* bugs, but overall a big improvement over 4.5.1
<briandw1969> what is kubuntu backports?
<BluesKaj> briandw1969, for upgrading to kde4.6 : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa , then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<briandw1969> still 4.5.1
<shadeslayer> briandw1969: logout and login again :)
<briandw1969> logout or reboot?
<briandw1969> wb SS
<briandw1969> wb shade
<briandw1969> shadslayer wb
<briandw1969> shadeslayer even
<shadeslayer_> hey :)
<shadeslayer_> briandw1969: any progress?
<briandw1969> i found some more patches,they installing now
<briandw1969> how do i 'call aname'?
<shadeslayer_> patches?
<briandw1969> upgrades
<shadeslayer_> ok :)
<rtdos> 2 questions: how do I install LAMP from the command line and how do setup my installation to allow me to play / view DVD's ?
<shadeslayer_> rtdos: there's a meta package for lamp
<shadeslayer_> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rtdos> shadeslayer_ what does it mean different in edgy++ ?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shadeslayer_> rtdos: all releases above Edgy
<shadeslayer_> and that ^^
<rtdos> thanks shadeslayer
<rtdos> thx blueskaj
<shadeslayer_> more specifically you need vlc and/or libdvdcss
<BluesKaj> rtdos, after installing the medibuntu repos , just make sure you have libdvdcss2 installed , then you can play drm protected dvds etc
<rtdos> that's what i thought, shadeslayer_ but i can't find the ubuntu website page that references it.
<shadeslayer_> rtdos: install libdvdcss2
<rtdos> libdvdcss2  - ok got it. gonna go try it now.
<rtdos> thanks guys.
<briandw1969> ok im not sure what fixed,but its fixed
<BluesKaj> bbl
<briandw1969> Thanx Guys
<mallik> hi
<briandw1969> blueskaj!
<briandw1969> ill get it one these days lol
<mallik> I like Kubuntu. But, I want to keep only PIM software and get rid of anything else. How can I do that?
<mallik> none responded.
<shadeslayer_> mallik: are you on gnome?
<shadeslayer_> mallik: just install kdepim packages ...
<shadeslayer_> but i'm pretty sure they will pull in KDE Libraries and friends which are required for it to work
<mallik> I have both. Gnome on my hard disk, Kubunut on my vbox. But I am interested kubuntu only for PIM and social networking. All other desktop apps, i dont need.
<shadeslayer_> yeah just install the PIM Packages
<mallik> its like a scaled down to PIM version kubuntu, so that I keep my PIM safe somewhere else than my regular desktop. Hope you understand what I mean.
<shadeslayer_> kdepim should do it
<shadeslayer_> mallik: you can run kdepim in gnome, if that's what you're talking about
<mallik> I already have kdepim, my point is, i want to have only kdepim on my kubuntu desktop, nothing esle.
<shadeslayer_> oh
<shadeslayer_> that's not possible
<mallik> hmmm :(
<shadeslayer_> you could remove a few packages, but you need most of them for a GUI env
<shadeslayer_> for eg. you could remove rekonq
<mallik> yes, I got your point.
 * james147 suggests: 1) install kdepim on ubuntu and use it directly without a vm, 2) remove any package you dont need from the kubuntu vm (not as easy as it sounds) 3) get a distro you can build from the ground up and only install what you wnat (like arch)
<mallik> i found that kdepim and dependencies come around 150mb, in that case whats the size of UI out of 700mb? cant i strip off few mbs?
<mallik> guess i like the 3 rd one.
<james147> ^^ and 4) dont worry about saving a mb of space in a vm ^^
<mallik> actually I was looking at tinycore
<mallik> well its not only mb, but any services eating up into my cpu/memory.
<james147> mallik: if you are running a vm just to use kdepim, that why are you worring about space? you already duplicating the coreutils and everything else.... i hiighly suggest you dont use a vm if you want to save space... kdepim can be installed on gnome and used nativly in ubuntu
<james147> ^^ space and resources
<mallik> thanks for your responses.
<james147> ^^ hell, installing kubuntu-desktop inside ubuntu will take up less pace and resources then useing a vm... and then you can chose a full kde or gnome enviroment and use all the applicaitons in both
<mallik> James, I take your point, actually I have installed it the way you suggest in your latest. For me, my PIM, my journals, events, calendars should be able to be isolated from regular stuff. thats why I just thought if I can scale down.
<mallik> well it seems to be a difficult job.
<mallik> I  might think to put kdepim on tinycore and see how it goes.
<james147> mallik: why do they need to be  isolated?
<mallik> how to address here privately, am pretty new to irc chat.
<james147> mallik: /msg nick
<james147> mallik: /msg nick <message>
<mallik> ok
<tta> hello
<tta> i want to burn ubuntu 10.10 with nero on windows; how can i make it bootable
<BluesKaj> tta, if you download the kubuntu live cd file in windows and burn it to cd it's bootable
<BluesKaj> tta, , just make sure your cdrom is first in the boot sequence , you can set that in the BIOS
<BluesKaj> !live-cd | tta
<BluesKaj> dumb bot
<BluesKaj> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<tta> thanks
<tta> i am trying to activate my pidgin messenger and it's ont going
<BluesKaj> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<tta> how do you people do to send a link in a message?
<BluesKaj> tta, post the url here in the text
<BluesKaj> ubottu is a botscript activated by keywords beginning with the !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tta> please blueskaj for that bootable cd, i download the file into an iso extension and i did what you asked to do but it's not going
<tta> ubottu: everyone who can understand computer science is intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> you don't need an iso xtn , just burn the file to the cd as is , it already a bootable iso
<BluesKaj> tta, where did you download the live cd file from ?
<BluesKaj> I have to go out ...bye for now
<mhamour> ghello!
<tta> from http://ubuntu.com/netbook/
<tta> hi mhamour
<tta> i have a big problem
<tta> how can i convert pi into binary using floating point format
<tta> people are still there
<panacea> помоги добрый человек
<panacea> звука нет(
<FloodBotK1> panacea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<V3NOM> hi guys
<V3NOM> i am an italian ubuntu user
<V3NOM> can i ask something about kubuntu?
<tta> v3nom: welcome
<tta> feel free
<V3NOM> thanks
<V3NOM> is there in kubuntu something like Synaptic in ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> kpackagekit
<Thinkerer68> apt-get
<V3NOM> thanks
<Thinkerer68> You could also install Synaptic, if that is what your prefer
<V3NOM> Is synaptic for gnome?
<nata> ya
<Thinkerer68> Sure, but many people use Synaptic in KDE anyway.
<nata> synaptic more better
<V3NOM> really?
<nata> kpackagekit stil need further improve
<DarthFrog> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<tta> nata: hi is castellino i changed my nickname
<V3NOM> i will try
<james147> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 139 kB, installed size 952 kB
<nata> tta: haha, cant detect you just now
<tta> i were sleeping
<Thinkerer68> V3NOM: There is also Muon <http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112698.0>
<tta> i mean was
<nata> muon seen like not easy to use
 * Thinkerer68 prefers Aptitude
<V3NOM> thanks you a lot
<Thinkerer68> :)
<nata> V3NOM, you using gnome 3 or unity in ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> muon looks like a KDE version of Synaptic.
<tta> v3nom:  try blender
<V3NOM> I use gnome 2.30
<V3NOM> i am on ubuntu 10.04
<nata> oh
<tta> whoooa
<V3NOM> ?
<nata> gnome 3 seem like good
<V3NOM> i don't think natty will have gnome
<tta> i have problem with burning my 10.10
<nata> kde 4.6 just change abit
<tta> nata: con you help my
<tta> i mean "me"
<nata> tta: what your problem?
<V3NOM> i am learning kde interface so i can have a way out if i don't like unity
<V3NOM> but a lot of think are different
<nata> kde very easy to use
<V3NOM> things sorry
<V3NOM> sorry if my english is bad
<nata> start menu in kde need further improved
<tta> i downloaded the 10.10 into iso extension and when i burned it in nero it was not bootable
<nata> tta: you need to set your bios to enable cd rom run 1st only can detect your disk
<tta> i did it
<nata> tta: all iso-ubuntu when burn in cd is bootable
<V3NOM> firefox works well on kubuntu?
<antuan> yes
<tta> but it is a little bit slow
<james147> ^^ at least as well as it does on any other os
<nata> tta: when you using nero burning must pick "iso burning to disk"
<tta> which version do you have v3nom
<V3NOM> firefox?
<tta> yes
<V3NOM> 3.6.13
<nata> tta: when start your computer can detect your ubuntu cd? or just direct pass through it
<V3NOM> i use only stable release of software
<tta> v3nom:look for 3.4 beta and update it in kubuntu
<V3NOM> 3.4?
<V3NOM> 4?
<tta> yes
<V3NOM> ah
<tta> nata: the os pass through it
<nata> in kubuntu need install firefox-kde-support to solve some small problem
<tta> v3nom :you see
<V3NOM> i see in kubuntu 10.10 there is a voice in the menu' install firefox
<V3NOM> maybe is that
<tta> try it
<V3NOM> i will
<V3NOM> i have to go now
<nata> tta: i think is your bios problem. just comfirm again (F8 generally) 1st run is cd-rom then 2nd is hardisk. if still cannot is your cd problem or drive problem
<V3NOM> anyway k3b is the best burning tool ever
<V3NOM> thanks you guys
<nata> bye
<V3NOM> bye bye see you soon
<tta> save journee
<tta> nata: wait my friend is trying something else
<nata> i still waitting unity..
<nata> plan to try it
<nata> ok
<tta> ok
<nata> burn new cd better :)
<tta> nata: thanks we succeed
<nata> tta: good. whats is the problem?
<tta> can you help me to convert pi into binary using floating point format
<nata> i dont know...hehe
<james147> tta: why do yo uneed to do that?
<tta> do what?
<james147> ^^
<tta> ah yes it's very important
<tta> there is no body to help me please
<james147> tta: either tell us why you are trying to do that or look up the definition of floating point numbers given by the ieee standard
<tta> i need to build a program for scientific calculation ;i am doing mechanical engineering
<james147> tta: then just create a varible of type float (or better yet double) and assign the value of pi to it... or do the sane thing and use the Math library of the language you are using, most already have a definition of pi
<tta> be more explicit
<theonlinesmoker> hi all
<james147> tta: i cannot without knowing what lauguage you are using
<tta> c
<james147> tta: then use PI from math.h
<tta> and...
<james147> tta: and do the calculation you need to do ^^
<tta> genuis...
<tta> how does anjuta work?
<korisnik> !extras
<ubottu> extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<tta> i leave
<samad> is gnome3 better than kde ?
<yofel> *that* is a very subjective question - also I think they're hard to compare since gnome3 isn't even released yet
<samad> i mean like beauty wise/ ease of use.. the website has option to download it
<samad> is it worth it ?
<yofel> no idea, haven't tried it yet, I'll try it once it comes out
<samad> its coming out in april 11 i think; with ubuntu 11.04..
<yofel> it's supposed to come out in april yes, but ubuntu 11.04 won't have gnome3
<samad> why ever not ?
<samad> it would be stable by then.. ?
<yofel> you'll have to ask the ubuntu release managers that - they decided to go with unity for 11.04
<samad> oh well; anyone know a GUI program or sumthing to edit GRUB2 list of OS coz its got like a billion options right now :D
<samad> i wouldn't mind commands as long as they arent excessive; i read sumthing about editing grub.cfg file
<agropesus> pardus
<yofel> samad: that file isn't meant to be edited, you'll have to either edit /etc/default/grub for simple settings and the files in /etc/grub.d/ for more in-depth changes (the changes in /etc/grub.d/ are reset though I think when you get a grub update - not sure)
<samad> thanks; so next time i boot it will have fewer options ?
<basy> hi i am looking for C++ tutorials for KDE Screensavers ( OpenGL )
<beatmeyer1> tt
<Guest61637> how do you fix your computer when it goes to black screen and says login and freezes?
<rtdos> how do i launch samba config from the commandline?
<nobody> Anybody free for some audio help...?
<TTA> GO AHEAD
<nobody> Having mic issues.
<nobody> Works on a fresh install, but stops after a while... Tried alsamixer, etc. Can't seem to get anything to work.
<TTA> what is it?
<nobody> I'm using a Asus N61JQ laptop with a build in mic.
<nobody> Under audio options I get Internal and Redwood 5600
<nobody> Also Kubuntu 10.10. With backports.
<TTA> nobody:if it's a windows: look for the service tag of your laptop and go on http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us   and you enter your service tag's number in the space provided
<TTA> it's ok?
#kubuntu 2011-02-27
<rtdos> tried a new mic ?
<valorie> nobody, if you don't have another mic to try, you can plug some earphones into the mic plug, and try those as mics
<valorie> crappy, but will work for a test
<tta> anybody to help me
<mbnoimi> what's the argument for selected file name? (as I know %U used for full file path)
<Wat_Nu> Hi!
<valorie> !ask |tta
<ubottu> tta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kazilla> hi, does anyone know how to make the kde desktop behave more like windows/gnome, where you can put icons on it?
<Kazilla> or can anyone point me in the right direction
<tta> ubottu:ok excuse me. i download ubuntu 10.10 in iso xtn like i said, i extracted it and i burned it but it still be no bootable. how can i do now?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> Kazilla: right-click on your desktop > desktop settings: Folder View
<Kazilla> mucho love valorie , i give internet kiss
 * Kazilla chucks internet kiss at valorie
<valorie> glad i could help!
<tta> mbnoimi: the argument that you was asking for is :<input name="myfile" type="file" id="filebox"/
<Wat_Nu> This is my second visit to this chat. The first visit was very pleasant. That`s why I am  here again.... ;)
<Wat_Nu> In the first instance I was looking for a german chat... ;)
<tta> ah ah ah here is kubuntu or ubuntu chat , feel free
<Wat_Nu> I do :)
<Wat_Nu> I have Kubuntu installed beside Kanotix...
<valorie> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> you can be in more than one channel at a time
<Wat_Nu> This one is okay for me...
<Wat_Nu> ;)
<tta> valorie:there is one in french?
<Kazilla> hmm, when i restarted the desktop has some kind or border running halfway though it now...
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<valorie> !fr
<valorie> lol, Pici
<Pici> valorie: :)
<valorie> as you can see, anyone can query the bot
<Pici> We have many localized channels, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList for more
<tta> french and english are enough for me
<Wat_Nu> Are you all Kubuntu users? Here in the chat, I mean... ?
<Kazilla> naw i'm here for the windows questions
<Kazilla> :D
<Wat_Nu> lol
<Wat_Nu> No Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu and the like?
<Kazilla> well i have a problem with kde desktop so im here
<Kazilla> if it was with a ubuntu package probably go #ubuntu or forum
<Wat_Nu> Okay.... I am just finding my way....  ;)
<Wat_Nu> I installed Kubuntu recently, but I have no problems with it yet..............
<Kazilla> yeah i manage webservers but thinking of using ubuntu as my desktop
<Kazilla> but need some basics ironing out before i do
<valorie> there is also a #kde channel for KDE-specific questions
<Wat_Nu> I installed Kubuntu beside Kanotix as an exercise... it was not very much an exercise since it was so easy... It was a piece of cake so to say...
<Wat_Nu> Kubuntu is quite pleasant....
<tta> which version do you have?
<Wat_Nu> 10.10
<Kazilla> yes leave a nice gloss candy taste in my mouth when i lick the screen
<Wat_Nu> yuck!
<Kazilla> tastes like peppermint
<Wat_Nu> lol
<Wat_Nu> tta ?
<Kazilla> hmm folder view seems to be working ok for me now after restart
<Kazilla> a bit wierd though it showed a wird box
<Kazilla> maybe vmware problem
<tta> wat nu: i still be present is just that i am doing something else
<Wat_Nu> tta: Why did you ask for the version? Anything I should be made aware of?
<Wat_Nu> tta: ok.
<Wat_Nu> tta: ;)
<tta> i ask for the version to know where i can find the update file of the version 9.10 that i have
<Kazilla> isn't that done just by apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Wat_Nu> I am too unexperient for answering this...
<tta> no problem
<Wat_Nu> :)
<Wat_Nu> tta: via Kpackagekit?
<Kazilla> that should do it as well
<Kazilla> kpackagekit is kubuntus aptitude i believe
<Wat_Nu> New install is always better, i believe....
<Wat_Nu> I use apt-get.....
<Kazilla> yeah its good to have the repository
<Kazilla> windows should have one lol
<Wat_Nu> I am used to apt-get, better with synaptic...
<kkathman> Anyone know how you go about editing your own personal wiki page in Ubuntu?  It's been a while and it seems things have changed
<Kazilla> kkathman, do you mean mediawiki?
<tta> wat nu: to have a new version is difficult i am in africa and here the internet is very slow
<Kazilla> oh the ubuntu-wiki - i havent used it
<valorie> you have to create an account
<valorie> and then just go for it
<valorie> copy someone's page that you like, and use your info instead of theirs
<Kazilla> thanks again - bye!
<Wat_Nu> tta: I am sorry. In that case I cannot help you....  On the whole I am also very unexperient ..... I am so sorry.. :(
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<tta> what up?
<Wat_Nu> Hi Golfgeo !
<Golfgeo> Got a question... Looking to download the new kubuntu cd and while version 4.6 was anounced, it's not selectable on the download page... Am I wrong or just missing something?
<Wat_Nu> 4.6 referrs to KDE as far as I know...
<kkathman> I finally got it edited :) I have a personal page, but it was way out of date :)
<Golfgeo> hmm... wikipedia mentions version 11.04 and I can only download version 10.10
<Golfgeo> Ic Wat_Nu
<valorie> 11.04 is in alpha still
<Golfgeo> ah :D
<tta> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Golfgeo> prominent focus on the release though...
<Golfgeo> but, oke, no new live cd for me for now haha
<Golfgeo> Thanks mates :-)
<Wat_Nu> Golfgeo: ;)
<tta> feel free
<xorred> my kubuntu 10.10 install is stuck at 66%, "running grug on /dev/sda", top shows 100% cpu of ubiquity for 15 minutes already
<xorred> wt.F
<xorred> grub*
<xorred> what do I do?
<xorred> and why the hell would it use 100% cpu for that long
<xorred> does that mean my boot record is toast as well as the kubuntu install
<xorred> hdd is on 100% all the time too... for 15 minutes
<xorred> anyone of the 244 people here alive?
<Golfgeo> yep, but not had that problem, since I am addicted to lilo :-D
<Golfgeo> gtg too
<xorred> how is that related to the kubuntu installer
<Golfgeo> Thanks mates and have fun! :-)
<xorred> which never uses lilo anyway...
<xorred> damn this installer.. just toasted my box
<Wat_Nu> xorred: I am alive but I cannot help you. My Kubuntu 10.10 install went as easy as anything.  Was your download okay, was the md5 sum okay?
<xorred> it was stuck at writing grub
<xorred> I doubt md5 would be th eissue
<Wat_Nu> cd defect?
<xorred> nope
<xorred> well, it got to 66%
<xorred> writing grub is like the final step
<Wat_Nu> xorred: Sorry, I am not an expert, more likely a beginner... :(
<Wat_Nu> It is nearly 2:50 am in Germany. It is time for me to repair to bed... gn8 everybody.....
<Wat_Nu> All the best to everyone! ;)
<tta> it extracted my iso file how can i compress it back into iso
<jcgs> hi :) does anyone know how to type in a symbol? why doesn't crtl+alt+e and things like that work?
<tta> system>preference>keyboard shortcut ;)
<jcgs> tta: can that help my type symbols from the keyboard? in windows crtl+alt+e gives you an e with accute accent
<rufsketch1> guys, I'm at wits end
<rufsketch1> I need help
<tta> th reference that i gave you is to change the kubuntu short into your suitable own
<rufsketch1> I updated kubuntu using the ppa repos
<rufsketch1> on my girlfriend's machine
<tta> i am talking to jcgs
<tta> and
<rufsketch1> and now kdenetwork manager won't list any wireless networks in the plasma widget
<rufsketch1> or bother to connect
<rufsketch1> The same update on my laptop didn't result in any such problem
<rufsketch1> she's using ath5k drivers from what I can gather
<jcgs> sorry rufsketch1, this isn't msn, can you type everything as one line pls
<rufsketch1> jcgs: ah, sorry.
<jcgs> rufsketch1: thanks :) it gets confusing otherwise, and things disappear off the screen too quickly
<tta> he he he
<tta> you are rigth you know
<rufsketch1> So can anyone help?
<jcgs> tta: I've found "keyboard settings" but there doesn't seem to be much enlightening in there except "Shift with numeric keypad works as in ms windows" but i don't have a numeric keypad because i'm on a laptop :(
<jcgs> rufsketch1: this may not be what you want to hear, but the way i solved my general wireless malaise was to do a clean install
<rufsketch1> jcgs: that is very much not what I want to hear.
<tta> which laptop
<tta> the mark
<jcgs> rufsktech1: can you just remove the ppas and downgrade? presumably you've already tried that
<aleiex> hi, anyone knows how to restrat panel on kubuntu 10-10?
<jcgs> tta: toshiba satellite l300, but i'm not sure that's relevant, is it?
<rufsketch1> jcgs: sort of tried it
<tta> no but i am cofuse  what is your os
<jcgs> aleiex: could you elaborate a little bit, what do you mean by "restart panel"?
<rufsketch1> I tried to manually remove the ppas but it didn't seem to care
<jcgs> tta: kubuntu 10.10
<rufsketch1> is there a command to remove the ppas?
<jcgs> rufsketch1: have you looked for them in the software sources are of the add/remove software in system settings?
<rufsketch1> jcgs: yes, that's the thing that didn't work. Which is why I was wondering if there was a command
<jcgs> rufsketch1: try poking around in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* you'll have to remove them in a text editor
<jcgs> rufsketch1: you could do: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<tta> some command in windows will not in kubuntu so if you are not able to change your command with your keyboard try the visual keyboardof kubuntu
<jcgs> tta: that's really slow though, I'm sure there must be a way to do this, someone must have thought of it, surely
<jcgs> tta: I think I've got it, setting "compose key position" to "right alt" has worked a charm :)
<jcgs> tta: actually, I've decided that "menu" is a better choice, since typing euro works as normal :)
<tta> jcgs:excuse me for that interruption i have some problem with my gsm modem
<jcgs> tta: no worries :)
<jcgs> sorry chaps, I've got to get up early in the morning (well early for lazy students, anyway) see you soon :)
<Lynx> hello any 1 here
<tta> yep
<Guest57426> how can i update kbuntu 10.4LTS to 10.10
<valorie> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rufsketch1> can anyone provide some solution that doesn't involve downgrading?
<Guest57426> its kbuntu not ubuntu
<tta> install the oldest version of your choice;)
<yofel> rufsketch1: for that we would need to know where it fails - networkmanager puts its logs in /var/log/syslog, you can check there after an unsuccessful connection attempt if there is any error - or at least what it tries to do
<rufsketch1> yofel: checking
<rufsketch1> just a sec
<valorie> Guest57426: the commands are the same, kubuntu and ubuntu
<tta> lynx:http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<valorie> you might want to use kpackagekit rather than their suggestions, but still
<tta> if you are using a laptop
<tta> valorie:you and kpackagekit
<valorie> ok, muon then
<rufsketch1> yofel: it might have to do with kdeinit4 segfaulting.
<valorie> or aptitude
<valorie> or apt-get
<rufsketch1> yofel: should I pastebin my log?
<valorie> I use them all
<tta> ok ok ok ok
<valorie> lol
<yofel> rufsketch1: would be nice, but if kdeinit4 segfaults it's not surprising that knm doesn't work
<valorie> I'm not religious about stuff -- I use what works, what I can remember at the time, etc. etc.
<Guest57426> how do i edit it to normal
<valorie> Guest57426: edit what to "normal"?
<Guest57426> this
<Guest57426> ok
<Guest57426> edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<Guest57426> that
<valorie> kdesudo kate  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<valorie> look for Prompt=
<Guest57426> i found it
<valorie> and put in normal right there
<tta> valorie: how do you do to know that all?
<Guest57426> all done
<valorie> well, I know that if you want to run a gui app in root, you have to use kdesudo
<valorie> and kate is my favorite editor
<valorie> so I've used it for stuff like this before
<valorie> so I just generalized to what Guest57426 needed to do
<Guest57426> i used gedit before
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> yes, so have I
<valorie> lol
<Guest57426> do u like gedit
<tta> even in kubuntu 9.10
<Guest57426> oh yh i have another problem
<valorie> no, I try to use kate for everythign
<valorie> lol
<Guest57426> like every so oftern all my lights start flashin and the battery stops charging on my laptop
<valorie> yowch
<Guest57426> it only did it on here and ubuntu
<valorie> that sounds like a problem for sure
<Guest57426> i just unplugged my v=charger then plugged it bk in and it stopped lol
<Jason> wtf
<Jason> i cant choose a nick name
<tta> what is the power delivered by your charger
<Guest18492> hmm i m not sure
<iflema> Jason: try jasonwtflynx, youll have abetter chance of getting it....
<Jason> how do i check
<tta> you are asking to who?
<Jason> u said
<Jason> power deleivered by the charger
<tta> on your charger
<Jason> ok 1 sec then
<tta> or in the bios
<Jason> 240v input
<Jason> 19v output
<tta> the power is given in watt "w"
<Jason> i couldnt see very well
<Jason> i cant see whatt
<Jason> it dont say tta
<tta> i am asking it because very charger are design for a  one laptop if the power of your own is not design for your laptop you will have those problem :blink blink
<Jason> its the charger that came with the laptop i havent changed it
<tta> they are building each charger for each laptop because of the mother board; did you bough it as first hand?
<Jason> yh this it
<Jason> http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500002701&langId=-1&searchTerms=ACER+ASPIRE+5551A#pdpFullProductInformation
<Jason> the problem is though it only does it on linux on windows when i had it it was fine never did it once
<tta> that precision you didn't told me that. what is the capacity of your memory ram
<Jason> 3gb
<tta> the processor
<Jason> 2.1ghz
<Jason> it can have upto 8gb  tho
<tta> did you install it well (os)
<Jason> i install an old version of kbuntu 9.10
<Jason> installed**
<Jason> so i just updated to 10.4 then now im updating to 10.10
<tta> do you used to leave your battery discharge completly
<Jason> no ive allways got my charger in
<Jason> m
<tta> since it is not either your battery or your charger it's your updates files; i am studying engineering you can trust
<Jason> ok
<tta> so uninstall the os that you have and install a new own
<Jason> so should i stop this update of 10.10
<tta> dont forget to signal that problem to kubuntu about your update
<Jason> ok
<Jason> what the irc server for kbuntu
<tta> nata : whats up
<Jason> is it irc.freenode.net
<tta> what?
<nata> tta: so earlier, i just wakeup
<Jason> its 4am here
<tta> jason: i will like to get my master degrees in england but the fees are expensive what can i do?
<nata> irc.ubuntu.com:8001
<nata> 11:13am here
<nata> yesterday acc tta until 4am only sleep
<tta> nata: more you sleep more you live is too
<nata> that dude. hehe
<Jason> are u allways in here
<tta> i used to sleep 5 hrs
<nata> hehe
<nata> no la, sometimes
<tta> jason: since yesterday
<Jason> im usually stay awake all night
<tta> that is good
<nata> jason, where you come from?
<tta> jason are you a student or a scholar
<tta> africa: cameroon
<Jason> how do u do that
<tta> i said me
<Jason> ur name comes up in red
<tta> whose manes
<Jason> urs did did u pm me
<tta> so your are cameroonian too
<Jason> im from uk
<nata> tta, now you study degree?
<tta> nata: a:bsc
<nata> haha
<tta> why are you laughing
<nata> jason, just now you can direct pm me, how you do that?
<nata> i like smell
<Jason> nata how you do that
<Jason> <nata> jason, just now you can direct pm me, how you do that?
<nata> do what?
<Jason> ur name come up in red
<tta> nata:what are you studying?
<nata> nono, no same, your name direct appear in my chat room list there told me that you from uk, not just highlight in here only
<Jason> oh
<nata> I'm grad. long time ago, industrial chemistry
<tta> whooa
<valorie> nate, are you talking about the /me does whatever command?
 * valorie does whatever
<nata> ahla...just study few years book..
<valorie> for me it's blue
 * Jason lol
<valorie> oops, nata, not nate
<nata> valorie: mayb :)
<valorie> sheesh
<Jason> is that it
<valorie> you can try it, anyone can do it
<tta> nata: few like 5
<valorie> just start the line with /me
<tta> except me
 * Jason 
<Jason> when u did it it was normal i dnno lol
<Jason> have any of u used irssi
<nata> tta: can you receiced my name appear in special?
<tta> yes
<nata> how -*- do that? the name appear in blue
<Jason> are u all runinng kbuntu
<tta> *tta*
<nata> valorie: you know?
<tta> isn't it?
<nata> Jason: yes
<Jason> what irc client u using
<tta> tta*
 * Jason nata what irc client u using
<tta> konversation
<Jason> oh
<nata> Jason: quassel irc, just type your name system will auto login for you. damn easy
 * Jason nata nice u tryed irssi
<nata> -*- is bot?
<Jason> -*-
<tta> #kubuntu tta
<nata> cant talking to -*-. hehe
<tta> why am i not succeed?
<valorie> ok, if you say someone's nick, then their name will appear red *for them*
<Jason> what u doin
<valorie> not for everyone else
<valorie> at least in most clients
<Jason> im using http://webchat.freenode.net/
<valorie> however, if you aren't talking about Kubuntu, please go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> this is a help channel, not for general chat
<valorie> cool Jason
<valorie> that will have many less features than using an IRC client such as Konversation or Quassel
<tta> *valorie*
<Jason> im gunna use irssi
<nata> valorie: in quassel will highlight in orange color
<Jason> terminal irc client
<tta> ubuntu irc *nata*
<nata> valorie: accually should be having a chatting while no people asking something important. sometime people will feel no help in here
<valorie> I believe you can set your colors in most clients
<nata> tta: you already highlight my name
<valorie> not true, nata
<Jason> no 1s askin questions
<tta> why
<valorie> read the guidelines
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<tta> ubuntu*tta*
<valorie> channels have topics for a reason, and off-topic needs to go where it belongs
<nata> valorie: in ubuntu-cn all people chatting in time. when got problem also can immediately give some help :)
<valorie> maybe that's all on-topic in that channel
<valorie> not in this one
<valorie> we have #kubuntu-offtopic for that
<valorie> everyone is welcome there
<Jason> valorie do u allways come in here
<nata> nono, valorie, that also have a guideline like kubuntu
<valorie> yes, I'm here when I'm online
<valorie> which is.... when I'm awake
<valorie> lol
<Jason> lol
<Jason> where u from
<tta> u
<valorie> excuse me? Jason, did you listen to what I just said?
<Natsuru_Senou> How do I get KNetworkManger to appear on the panel? I can't use wlan0 otherwise
<tta> what do you mean by panel
<Natsuru_Senou> The task bar
<valorie> click on the cashew
<valorie> and "add widgets"
<Natsuru_Senou> It doesn't work
<Natsuru_Senou> I don't see any network manager on there
<Natsuru_Senou> How do I get new widgetw
<tta> applications>accesories
<Natsuru_Senou> I can't download them because I don't have an internet connecton in KDE
<Natsuru_Senou> I ahve to use LXFE to get connection
<Natsuru_Senou> I used to have the KNetworkManger on the panel
<valorie> oh, that sucks -- but you shouldn't have to download it
<tta> what is that?
<valorie> just add it to the panel
<Natsuru_Senou> So I do have the software...I don't know how to accessit
<valorie> there is a search there, you can use that
<Natsuru_Senou> Search where?
<tta> natsuru: your connection is free?
<Natsuru_Senou> For widgets?
<Natsuru_Senou> tta?
<valorie> search for widgets
<Natsuru_Senou> Yeah
<Natsuru_Senou> It doesn't show up
<tta> your connection is it free?
<valorie> what version of kubuntu, Natsuru_Senou?
<Natsuru_Senou> In fact...I had to run KNetworkManager everytime I started Kubuntu
<Natsuru_Senou> For it to show up on the panel
<Natsuru_Senou> umm uhh
<Natsuru_Senou> How do I find out
<valorie> that's weird
<tta> natsuru: i said:applications>accesories
<Natsuru_Senou> okahy
<Natsuru_Senou> What do I do there TTA?
<tta> look for sreenlets
<Natsuru_Senou> Oh lokay
<tta> natsuru : are you through
<Natsuru_Senou> No
<Natsuru_Senou> Will do now
<Natsuru_Senou> Hey
<Natsuru_Senou> tta:
<Natsuru_Senou> What did you say?
<Natsuru_Senou> Where do I go again/
<Natsuru_Senou> oh
<Natsuru_Senou> Okay
<Natsuru_Senou> I got it working
<tta> natsuru:>applications>accesories>screenlets>search or net monitor
<Natsuru_Senou> Wireless at least, but I had to configure it manually, I couldn't use Knetworkmanager so that didn't work. I don't see a screenlets option. Also, how do I configure startup commands?
<Natsuru_Senou> Like I want KDE
<tta> your net is free
<Natsuru_Senou> Like I want KDEWALLET, Compiz, and Knetworkmanager all at boot
<Natsuru_Senou> What do you mean free?
<Natsuru_Senou> It's unsecured if that is what you mean.
<tta> are you paying?
<nata> Natsuru_Senou: what you need can be setting in system/system settings/startup and shutdown, auto start & service manager. your knawork manager can startup auto by click 'netwaork management user setting & network status' if i not wrong (in kubuntu only)
<nata> Natsuru_Senou: at autostart there can easily add program you wan to autostart. compiz no need in kubuntu i think. can direct set in desktop effect
<Jason_> wow
<tta> jason : where were you?
<Natsuru_Senou> Where is startup and shutdown
<nata> Jason_: jason, type '/join #kubuntu-offtopic' , me and tta there
<Jason_> ok
<nata> Natsuru_Senou:  system/system settings/startup and shutdown
<Natsuru_Senou> thanks
<nata> Natsuru_Senou: kwallet can set at system settings/account details/kde wallet
<Natsuru_Senou> Hey
<Natsuru_Senou> Is there a widget for configuring ALSA
<Natsuru_Senou> sound audio
<valorie> you can do it in the console: alsamixer
<tta> enjoy your self
<valorie> use your arrow keys to navigate
<valorie> m=muted
<nata> or setting in system settings/multimedia... if i get you means . hihi
<phoenix_firebrd> i have a small doubt regarding nepomuk backup. my harddisk size is 1.08 TB and it contains a lot of music , videos , documents and system files. When i did a backup of the nepomuk database , the file size was just 30 kb. Is the size of nepomuk database right? because i expected it to be around 30 mb.
<gsb> what is the difference between screen and desktop?
<ITJ> Hola a todos
<Irwell> hi guys... does anyone know about HDMI audio? i've got my output on the tv screen atm but I can't seem to get the audio to go through the hdmi audio device
<ionut> anyone knows an application to Convert SQLLite to MDB ?
<Sly> hi, i got some strage desktop overlay. this is no applet. this is not part of the wallpaper. http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfoto1ltzj.png
<Peace-> Sly: ?
<Sly> Peace: you see the soft shadowed rectangle?
<Peace-> Sly: ah ok
<Peace-> Sly: it's fine
<Peace-> Sly: i guess youhave to reset your ~/.kde
<Sly> what settings will be lost?
<Peace-> Sly: i ahve seen one time on my desktop too
<Peace-> Sly: well all.... just rename to fix fast or just invastigate on ~/.kde
<Peace-> there should be plasma config files
<Peace-> that should be deleted
<Peace-> Sly: should be something like that /home/peace/.kde/share/
<Sly> ill relog. brb
<Sly> thanks you, worked well
<Peace-> Sly: which did you removed?
<Sly> plasma-appletsrc, plasma-appletsrc, plasma-desktoprc and plasmarc
<Sly> sry, 2nd was plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<Peace-> Sly: nice
<nikitis> How do I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<nikitis> I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but that doesn't seem to work
<tsimpson> !upgrade | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Peace-_> Peace-_:
<Peace-_> nice :)
<Peace-> Peace-_: test
<Peace-_> fantastic
<Peace-_> :D
<peace-konqui> xD
<Mayank> Hello, I want to set user restrictions for particular user or group of users, how can i do this with command line? any list of commands?
<james147> Mayank: exactly what restrictions?
<Mayank> james147:like for instance i do not want childUserA to have access to terminal, but I want ParentUserA to have access to terminal
<Mayank> james147: Or like, I do not want childUserA to change or add desktop icons, but I want that there is no such restriction for ParentUserA
 * james147 dosent see the need for those type of restrictions.... and knows they are not easy to do.... 
<Mayank> james147: I have to set kubuntu machines for children below 7th grade, so i need to do that. any direction for the same?
<desu> Mayank, how about setting their shell to /bin/false?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<desu> Hey BluesKaj
<james147> ^^ and it would be easier to reset their profile on logout/login.... i dont think its possible to stop them rearranding icons
<Mayank> desu: yes i thought of doing that, but can i restrict them for desktop icons?
<desu> You could probably set their Desktop to be owned by root instead?
<Mayank> james147: ok, leaving apart the desktop icons, can i hide the networking icon from the desktop bar so that they cannot view network settings
<Mayank> desu
<Mayank> desu: i dont really know how to do that. any directions?
<desu> chown -R root:somegroup /home/blah/Desktop # ?
<desu> and possibly followed by:
<Mayank> desu: ok! thanks :)
<desu> chmod -R ug+w /home/blah/Desktop
<desu> The users in the group somegroup will have write access to Desktop
<desu> Mayank, mind if I ask where you're deploying this, though?
<Mayank> desu: Hmm! Thanks. any idea if I can create default users in an installation image, so that whenever I install it using the image those users are already there
<desu> Mayank, yep, you can modify the live CD and put the users there.
<desu> Though I would suggest setting up an LDAP server and then authenticating against that instead.
<Mayank> desu: I have to do it for a school in my city - Delhi, India. I want to set up machines for students that are below 7th grade
<desu> Coincidentally, that's where I am too. Which school is it?
<Mayank> desu: you are from delhi?
<desu> Yep.
<Mayank> desu: St. Columba's
<ubuntu> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 11.04 will support ASUS K52JC external sound?
<desu> Mayank, where is it?
<Mayank> Ashoka road
<desu> Ah, I see..
<desu> ubuntu, http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+k52jc tells me it already works?
<Mayank> desu: yep
<desu> Mayank, sorry, I'll have to look that up.. I'm not very good with places :P
<Mayank> desu: ok!
<desu> Ah, alright.. I hope it goes well!
<Mayank> desu: thanks! :)
<ubuntu> desu: thanks for your response :D
<desu> Mayank, btw, look into LDAP, and I'd suggest having a separate Desktop for each user instead of having a shared Desktop.
<desu> ubuntu, you're welcome :)
<BluesKaj> Mayank, what kind of interner connection will the school pcs be using?
<BluesKaj> err internet
<ricardo> hyjf(hy#-3654000)
<foormea> hi
<foormea> kubuntu 10.10, i installed chinese language, system language is US english. i want to enable ibus, so when i select the system language in system settings/locale/select system language, i select ibus or ibus-kde.
<foormea> it "does not work". it doens't activate ibus, and when i reclick the button, ibus is not selected anymore
<foormea> any idea?
<Mayank> sorry i lost connection
<Mayank> desu: there?
<desu> Mayank, yep.
<Mayank> desu: is this possible that i can somehow totally hide KpackageEdit and other admin utilites completely from the child user?
<desu> Just don't give that user the permissions
<Mayank> But will the user be able to see the applications?
<desu> Yeah, but they wont have the permissions to use it
<desu> No permissions to install anything, that is
<Mayank> desu: yes, but cant is it possible to hide it completely from the user?
<desu> Mayank, if you're deploying it for 7th graders, I'd recommend you take a look at Sugar or something instead
<Mayank> desu: Well the admin here stricly wants Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Mayank, what kind of interner connection will the school pcs be using?
<james147> Mayank: this might be useful: http://dev-peterix.blogspot.com/2010/08/kiosk-in-kde-4.html
<Mayank> BluesKaj: they would be having a restricted access through the firewall
<Mayank> and i am going through your link
<Mayank> BluesKaj: I tried installing Kiosk Tool, but I am facing a problem while creating profiles
<foormea> hey guys, any tips to get ibus/chinese input running in kubuntu 10.10? i've selected it in my system settings, but it "won't work" -- it gets deselected automatically when i reopen the dialog box, and ibus is not loaded, even after logout/reboot
<Mayank> BluesKaj:The error was:  The directory /etc/kde-profile/ could not be created because of the following problem:
<Mayank> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'fish'
<Mayank> BluesKaj: sorry, it was for james147
<BluesKaj> Mayank, right :)
<Mayank> james147: I tried using Kiosk tool, but there is a problem while creating profiles - its like -  Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'fish'. any solutions for this?
 * james147 hasnt actually tryed using the kiosk toll ^^
<james147> s/toll/tool ^^
<Mayank> james147: ok! :)
<se3n> hi there
<se3n> anyone running kde 4.6 on maverick ?
<BluesKaj> wow, that's what I call instant gratification syndrome
<mohamed> hello, can you help me please? i want to setup a mail server on the local network(adresses:192.168.137.x)
<mohamed> i installed all packages and followed the tutorial on ubuntu doc site
<mohamed> but the problem is that i haven't any domain adress , i want just use 192.168.137.x ip adresses
<mohamed> any idea please ?
<linuxien-libre> hello, can you help me please? i want to setup a mail server on the local network(adresses:192.168.137.x)
<linuxien-libre> i installed all packages and followed the tutorial on ubuntu doc site
<linuxien-libre> but the problem is that i haven't any domain adress , i want just use 192.168.137.x ip adresses
<linuxien-libre> any idea please ?
<FloodBotK2> linuxien-libre: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> linuxien-libre, do you own a domain address?
<linuxien-libre> BluesKaj: no
<tatie> hello. i need some help here. i installed Kubuntu , but i can't figure out how to share the files with XP computer. what else do i need to install?.
<tatie> i need to move some backed up files back to this computer
<james147> !samba | tatie
<ubottu> tatie: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> tatie , install smbclient
<BluesKaj> james147, doesn't one need a domain name to host a mailserver ...I would think yes ?
<james147> BluesKaj: I do not know ^^
<tatie> smblient is already installed. also some other samba related things.
<tatie> from windows i can see shared printer (though i dont' have any printer here) but i can't see the directory
<BluesKaj> tatie, connect to windows from linux using samba/smb is much easier that vice versa in my experience especially with vista and W7
<BluesKaj> than vice versa
<tatie> in my experience is not easier cause i dont' know the winXp password. :-O
<BluesKaj> since since XP I havent found a method to connect to Linux machines from Windows that works
<Mayank> when i create a user from the command line using adduser the Desktop folder is not created for the user untill and unless the user logsin using the GUI , can this done without making the user login?
<BluesKaj> tatie, well then you have a problem, gotta have the pw
<james147> Mayank: "man useradd"
<genii-around> Mayank: In /etc/skel usually is the template of what goes in a user's home directory
<james147> (adduser is a wrapper for useradd
<tatie> why can't i connect from windows to Linux? i mean most servers in this world run linux right? and besides it worked nicely before in Ubuntu. but now i made a fresh install Kubuntu this time and i can't get it to work.
<Mayank> james147: let me try.
<Mayank> genii-around: ok! thanks, but if i edit. will all the users that are added will have the same things in their home directory? can it be user or group specific?
<genii-around> Mayank: It's just a template. When you add a user, the stuff in their home dir becomes owned by them, whatever the ownerships of stuff in the /etc/skel are
<james147> Mayank: man useradd  -- there is an option to specify the skel directory, so you can copy the exisitng one for each group and edit them individually
<BluesKaj> tatie, what client were you using before to connect from windows?
<BluesKaj> tatie, there's putty ssh client and tightvnc
<tatie> samba client on Ubuntu. on Windows it was Total commander
<tatie> i just noticed that when i click configure share nothing shows to be configured.
<Mayank> james147: ok! thanks :)
<Mayank> genii-around: thanks :)
 * james147 notes that you need samba installed... and the the kde gui for samba shares is horrfic... he recomnds editing /etc/samba/smb.conf or using the web ui SWAT
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I find connecting to Linux remarkably easier. I just use Filezilla and connecto over sftp
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, it works on W7?
<Daskreech> Works anywhere. It's a SFTP client (a good one) connecting to a well defined ssh protocol
<Daskreech> Isn't really anything much to mess up
<Guest59682> hey !
<Guest59682> how can I find the last fileaccess time ?
<BluesKaj> ok Daskreech , I'll check that out, thanks
<Daskreech> atime ?
<Guest59682> atime ?
<Daskreech> a file on a UNIX file system keeps a few time periods as part of the file meta data. Ctime is the creation time. Atime is the access time
<Guest59682> nice
<Guest59682> "find -atime -1 " is last 24h hours ?
<Guest59682> in need minutes
<Guest59682> last 5 minutes
<james147> Guest59682: -amin n  perhaps
<Guest59682> TOP
<Guest59682> thx
<tatie> ok i think the whole problem here is that linux folders are not actually shared. the problem is not on windows side. but i can not mark them here propperly as shared folders. in fact when i right click them and select configure share some other share type is then set instead of samba.
<Daskreech> tatie: the easiest way I've found is to install ssh and use filezilla
<tatie> ok but why does the share not work in KDE but works in GNOME?
<james147> tatie: the kde gui for samba shares is a mess... its generally best to configure them manually
<Mayank> How to install applications for root user only. suppose if i remove konsole and install it again, but this time only for the root user, can this be done?
<murali> Please help. No audio on my kubuntu.
<james147> Mayank: no... the package manage has no sense of installing for users.... but you could try making the executable non executable for anyone not in a group
<askent> привет всем,  configure: error: No suitable SHA1 implementation found что делать?
<james147> !ru | askent
<ubottu> askent: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<james147> Mayank: is there any reason to restriced access to the terminal?
<Mayank> james147: like if i give 700 to konsole in etc, will it work
<Mayank> ?
<james147> Mayank: i would give 770, and change the group to like "staff" or something so that some users have access to it
<Mayank> james147: its not really needed, it was just an example for other applications
<murali> Please help.new to kubuntu.  No audio on my kubuntu. the problem started from 2 days only.
<Mayank> james147: hmm! yes that would be good.
<Mayank> james147: this does not seem to work! if i do chmod 700 konsole in /etc it says no such file or directory
<james147> Mayank: applications arnt in /etc
<james147> Mayank: konsole should be in /usr/bin
<Mayank> james147: ok!!
<Mayank> james147: if I give konsole 700 , though it is not executable it is still readible by the child user, why?
<james147> Mayank: it shouldnt be... though it wont be hidden from them
<Mayank> james147: yes it is not executable, no way to just hide it from them?
<james147> Mayank: delete the executable
<james147> :)
<james147> there is no way to "hide" files and folders... why is that a problem? its not readable so they canot read it, it shouldnt matter that they can "see" it
<Mayank> james147: where is it? and it would not effect the root user right?
<r41_> question: how do i set primary display in dualview?
<james147> r41_: what graphics card?
<james147> Mayank: where is what?
<r41_> james147 ati radeon 3300hd
 * james147 suggesting looking at the ati config tools...
<Mayank> james147: the executable? and the problem is just to hide the - "complexities" of the system according to our admin here
<r41_> james147 yeah tried amdcccle but didnt find it
<r41_> james147 doesnt imho exist; xrandr has an option --primary but doesnt work
<achondria> question: using Kubuntu 10.10... is there already an SMP kernel that supports more than 3GB of ram or must I compile one?
<james147> Mayank: then you  dont want to use kde... or really linux for that matter... its not designed to be able to hide and show different parts of the system for different users.... your children should never need to look in /usr/bin... and if they do... whats it matter?
<Mayank> james147: yes, we need to make them acquaint with FOSS, its not a problem in /usr/bin the problem is if they search for suppose "konsole" in the kubuntu menu, it displays it.
<james147> Mayank: then you need to edit the menus, not the excutables
<BrightAmbition> Does anybody know how to install kubuntu with wub??
<BrightAmbition> Because i tried to yesterday and it kept crashing my computer
<r41_> mayank i suppose you can disable bash access for users
<james147> BrightAmbition:  wub?
<BrightAmbition> or wubi
<BrightAmbition> however you say it
<Mayank> james147: any direction for that?
<BrightAmbition> hello??
<BrightAmbition> how are you all??
<BluesKaj> BrightAmbition, is your pc old?
<BrightAmbition> it seems that wubi works with ubuntu but not kubuntu
<james147> Mayank: you can mess around with the desktop files in /usr/share/applications   ... though i do not know a way to do it per user
<BrightAmbition> Nope i got my computer in like 2009 or 2010
<Mayank> BrightAmbition: it does
<james147> (possibally by changing the permissions
<BrightAmbition> how do you do that??
<Mayank> james147: ok thank you! :)
<BrightAmbition> So i had to install ubuntu instead i like kubuntu better though
<BluesKaj> BrightAmbition, give us more details , does it crash during install or ?
<BrightAmbition> because it's simullar to windows desktop but less awful
<BrightAmbition> yes
<BrightAmbition> it crashes
<BrightAmbition> badly i might add
<james147> Mayank: I would think if the desktopfiles arnt readably by a user then they wont be added to the menu when the menu is built... though thats just a guess (you can rebuild the m,enu with kbuildsycoca4
<Mayank> BrightAmbition: where exactly? at the blue kubuntu screen after a reboot?
<BrightAmbition> The screen completely freezes and i can't do anything
<BrightAmbition> yes it crashes at the blue screen at start up
<Mayank> BrightAmbition: did you wait enough at the blue screen?
<BrightAmbition> Yep
<BrightAmbition> I waited like an hour
<BrightAmbition> Still nothing
<CuBe0wL> hi all! I have a laptop with rtl8187b wifi card in it, and it suddenly stopped working
<james147> BrightAmbition: install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu ^^ that will effectivly give you kubuntu (with gnome attached, but you can also remove that)
<BluesKaj> BrightAmbition, have you tried installing kubuntu-desktop in the terminal , then at login you choose it instead of gnome
<BrightAmbition> oh
<BrightAmbition> ok
<CuBe0wL> I can connect to wpa protected router, but I can't load any pages or ping anything
<BrightAmbition> how do i do that??
<Mayank> james147: ok, i will have a look at that!
<Mayank> :)
<CuBe0wL> also, most of the time connection speed is reported as 1MBbit/s
<CuBe0wL> has anyone encountered this?
<BrightAmbition> Do i need a virtual box to install kubuntu into ubuntu??
<BluesKaj> BrightAmbition, you have a gnome desktop ?
<james147> CuBe0wL: are you close enough to the router? without anything blocking the signal?
<BrightAmbition> idk
<CuBe0wL> james147, yes
<BrightAmbition> I just installed ubuntu so idk what it has
<CuBe0wL> I've been using it earlier today
<achondria> CuBeOwl: are you getting assigned an Ip:
<CuBe0wL> I've had an update, maybe something went wrong in the new kernel I got
<BluesKaj> ubuntu is gnome , kubntu is kde , natively, BrightAmbition
<james147> BrightAmbition: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" from ubuntu and that will install the kde desktop, you can then pick gnome or kde from the login screen
<CuBe0wL> achondria, yes, everything seems fine
<james147> BrightAmbition: ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses kde would be more accruate :)
<BrightAmbition> oh ok
<BrightAmbition> thx
<achondria> CubeOwl: cant ping the gateway or router ip then either?
<CuBe0wL> do I need ndiswrapper for this card for maverick, or doesn it already have a native driver?
<BluesKaj> james147, where is the terinal located in the gnom panel , I forget
<BluesKaj> terminal
<BrightAmbition> Does anyone know how to install the sims 3 on ubuntu??
<BrightAmbition> Because i've tried and it just doesn't work
<james147> BluesKaj: pfft.... i can never remember
<BrightAmbition> I just switched from windows to ubuntu
<james147> !wine | BrightAmbition
<ubottu> BrightAmbition: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BrightAmbition> but i wanted kubuntu
<BrightAmbition> oh ok
<Mayank> BluesKaj: in the accessories
<BluesKaj> BrightAmbition, pls stop aking  and try to follow our advice
<BrightAmbition> how do i get WINE to work with the game though??
<james147> BrightAmbition: ubuntu and kubuntu are essentially the same operating system with a differeent gui... you can install kde on ubuntu to effectivally have kubuntu
<BrightAmbition> Oh
<BrightAmbition> Sorry new to all this
<james147> BrightAmbition: that depends on teh game ^^ read the enrty for sims 3 on the appdb
<james147> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<BluesKaj> BrightAmbition, open accessories in the gnome panel and open the console , then type, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BrightAmbition> Ok i did that already
<BrightAmbition> I'm on a different computer
<BrightAmbition> How do i use libre office though??
<BrightAmbition> Because i have to type up a paper for school
 * BluesKaj takes a break
<CuBe0wL> achondria, no, I can ping the router
<achondria> CuBeOwl: hmmm, if you can ping the router, then i would say it's something weird with the router. You have rebooted the router?
<CuBe0wL> achondria, I can't access the router
<CuBe0wL> it's not mine, college wireless
<CuBe0wL> the password is ok, I've used it numerous times, even today
<BluesKaj> CuBe0wL, open /etc/resolv.conf, nameserver will probly have the router IP
<achondria> CuBeOwl: Well, i have seen driver issues cause some weird problems like being able to connect but not get traffic
<achondria> CuBeOwl: BlueKaj makes a good point perhpas DNS issue
<CuBe0wL> can't be, because my nokia 5800 connects and uses the router easily
<achondria> CuBeOwl: try pinging an ip like this one .. 72.30.2.43
<CuBe0wL> destination net unreachable
<BluesKaj> CuBe0wL, achondria , especially if the connection worked previously, then the namserver IP is the actual LAN router IP
<BluesKaj> achondria, . not necessarily a dns prob
<sedrik_> Hi all =)
<puneet> hi sedrik
<achondria> BluesKaj: You think the PC is expecting the router to provide DNS but the router isn't set up to do so?
<r41_> where has the folderview plasmoid gone?
<puneet> :))
<BluesKaj> achondria, most routers use the auto-dns setting , but a college campus area network is probly has totally different settings , but I can't be sure
<achondria> BluesKaj: would you happen to know if there is a kubuntu kernel (precompiled) that supports more than 3 GB of ram?
<james147> achondria: the 64bit version does :)
<james147> achondria: also, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<achondria> james147: Thanks so much, i am using 64bit, but I'll check out the details when I get that PC up and running later.
 * BluesKaj suffers with 32bit & 3G RAM  :)
<james147> achondria: ^^ if your using 64bit then you shouldnt have a problem with max ram
<BluesKaj> guess i could install the 64 bit OS , but I'm afraid of flash probs
<achondria> james147: according to the info you posted, I agree, but I do remember checking it with free yesterday and having it come up with something like 3.1GB physical ( i have 4GB installed)
<james147> achondria: and your sure you ahve the 64bit version insalled?
<james147> achondria: uname -m   should tell you
<achondria> james147: yeah, I had to even dl 64bit apps to replace the ones I had saved
<james147> achondria: then check your bios, make sure that reports the correct ammount
<achondria> james147: it does :( 4028 or something like that
<james147> then thats weird
<james147> achondria: what does uname -m say?
<achondria> james147: i will have to reboot to get into it (im running a 32bit live cd right now) back in a bit. Thanks again.
<james147> BluesKaj: I havnt had any problems with flash on 64bit ^^ well, anymore then the usual flash problems of flash being flash :)
<BrightAmbition> hello
<seidos> awesome!
<BrightAmbition> awesomeness!
<BrightAmbition> lol
<seidos> can you paste the link to your screenshot on imgur?
<BrightAmbition> sure
<seidos> cool!
 * seidos runs around
<BrightAmbition> i'ma paste it in #unbuntu if your there seidos
<BrightAmbition> oops
<BrightAmbition> typos
<BrightAmbition> lol
<FloodBotK2> BrightAmbition: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrightAmbition> #ubuntu
<BrightAmbition> oh
<BrightAmbition> sorry
<BrightAmbition> oopsies
<slipper> Hello. I'm trying to install Kubuntu on my hard drive array. I have /dev/md0 as software RAID 5 on / , /dev/md1 as software RAID 1 on /boot, and /dev/md2 as RAID 1 swap space. The install itself seems to be fine, because I can assemble root and see the file system - same goes for /boot
<slipper> Grub is what's giving me trouble. It boots into a recovery shell.
<slipper> I installed it to /dev/sda, default options. What am I missing?
<BluesKaj> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
 * james147 isnt sure if grub knows about software raids....
<slipper> From what I read, it can handle RAID 1
<Mayank> when i enter the command - useradd -m someuser, it creates a desktop folder for the user by default in one machine but not on the other, any reason?
<james147> Mayank: how are you sharing users between machines?
<Mayank> james147: I am not sharing users, just entering the same command in two different machines
<Mayank> james147: i just want the desktop folder to be there by default
<james147> Mayank: you really should use somehting like LDAP for multiple users on multiple computers
<james147> Mayank: its creating the users home though? if so is the Desktop folder in the /etc/skel?
<Mayank> james147: yes the skel folder is empty. Should i just add a Desktop folder there?
<james147> Mayank: if you want it created then yet (and it shouldnt be empty, there should be some hidden files in it)
<james147> yes ^^
<Mayank> james147: yes, .profile is the relevant one?
<slipper> Okay, it looks like the FakeRAID howto has GRUB info
<slipper> confusing, since I'm not really using dmarid :p
<Mayank> james147: thanks again :)
<desu> The Desktop directory is supposed to be created by the Desktop environment IIRC
<desu> KDE, GNOME, XFCE etc.
<desu> On the first run.
<Mayank> desu: yes but i want to chmod 755 it
<Mayank> for the LiveCD customization
<desu> Ah, alright..
<desu> Mayank, are all the computers on network?
<Mayank> desu: yes they will be
<Mayank> desu: but we have different departments, so making one for network run
<Mayank> at 5-6 places
<desu> Why not create one single shared /home directory and authenticate against LDAP?
<Mayank> desu: because different departments are not connected with each other
<desu> Mayank, but all systems within the same department are interconnected, right?
<Mayank> and they cannot be connected to one central LDAP server due to resource problems
<desu> You can use a desktop machine as an LDAP server
<desu> I doubt the load would be high enough to bring that system down to its knees
<Mayank> desu: yes they are, and yes we can use it . I was talking about the networking part between the departments
<Mayank> and not intradepartment
<desu> Mayank, it's half past one in the morning. You should perhaps stop working now :P
<Mayank> desu: aha! yes! you should too! just trying to install .air app through the terminal
<desu> .air?
<Mayank> built on adobe air
<desu> Oh, ahhh...
<samad> how do i get a slideshow style wallpapers for gnome ?
<oliverl_> Moin, kennt sich hier jemand gut mit Softraid aus?
<oliverl_> Hello everybody, is here someone who has in deep softraid knowledge?
<Ar71K> can someone help me change my Irc mode?
<alkisg> Hi, does anyone know if/why kde-l10n-* packages in Ubuntu are completely different from the Debian ones? We're interested in getting some translated docbook files added to kde-l10n-el...
<yofel> alkisg: you should ask in #kubuntu-devel
<alkisg> yofel: thank you
<TTA> valorie : i am going to enjoy ubuntu 10.10
<cato37> what program to i use with kubuntu to make avi files run on stand-alone (tv) dvd players?
<PaulW2U> quit
<JeroenDeDauw> Is it possible to not specify ~/.ssh/keyName every time you do an ssh-add, but just keyName?
<TTA>  on which web site can i have the process to install ubuntu?
<mcloy> can you tell me a key word in wiki pedia by which i can compare  spech of  p3 p4 centreno dual core  core 2 duo            processor ram l2 l3 cache etc ?
<Mase_wk> not really a kubuntu question
<mcloy> i wanted to buy a laptop. can any one tell which is the most stable or durable company?
<Mamarok> mcloy: again not a Kubuntu question, please take this tho #kubuntu-offtopic
<mjobin> I'm trying to compile a program which does a test on -lXext when I do the test myself I do have XShmCreateImage function define in this lib. but ./configure fails to agree.
<Guest35534> hi lute
<Mase_wk> mjobin: which program are you trying to compile, and are you sure that it's picking up that copy of the lib
<Guest35534> i search icq for kubuntu can you help me?
<Mase_wk> Guest35534: perhaps if you ask a question people may have a better chance of helping
<mjobin> Guest35534: kopete support ICQ
<mjobin> Guest35534: maybe licq still exist, I was using that in 1999-2002
<Guest35534> kopete thx
<Mase_wk> mjobin: glad you understood that :)
<Guest35534> sry my english is verry bad
<mjobin> Mase_wk: I'm compiling evas. which does not have much ressource for compiling help online. I found out ./configure does not find that function in -lXext could not be found. I took the code from the configure code and compile it myself. and it works... so I'm really puzzle http://pastebin.com/15CKQj4R
<mjobin> Guest35534: no problem. kopete is very good software, I hope you like it
<Guest35534> yes its really good, how long you have kubuntu?
<mjobin> ** [help ressource compiling online].shuffle(:as_required)
<mjobin> KDE since Krash 1.89, Kubuntu not sure, 2008
<Guest35534> cool, i hav kubuntu since 2 months
<Guest35534> i am a newbie
<mjobin> it's a good moment. lots of exciting stuff to learn.
<mjobin> kubuntu is a good system. you can do anything you want with it
<Guest35534> yes you can do things in kubuntu who are in windows impossible
<mydroidz> why am i not able to install kubuntu 9.10 or higher on virtualbox...
#kubuntu 2012-02-20
<Daughain> Well I think it means mount, it says joint.....;-)
<Ezim> Daughain, so you can read/write now?
<Ezim> Daughain, otherwise read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131&page=20
<Daughain> I can do absolutely Nouri g with it at this point.
<Daughain> Nothing that is.
<Ezim> Daughain, think problem is ntfs is not best friend with linux format when it comes to automounting
<Jarli> Anyone home?
<Daughain> Never had any trouble with this drive till I installed mint.
<Jarli> eh sorry
<Ezim> Daughain, :) damn mint.
<maniX__> orated:  are u back?
<Jarli> I got a question about the Grub time out
<Ezim> Daughain, :) use kubuntu/ubuntu
<Jarli> can i set it to say 10 seconds, and if so how?
<Ezim> Jarli, kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub
<Ezim> change to 10
<Ezim> then sudo update-grub2
<Ezim> done
<Jarli> i type that in a terminal?
<Ezim> Jarli, :) yeah terminal/konsole
<Jarli> <- new to linus and kubuntu
<Daughain> Ezim: Usually do, but decided to install mint for gnome.
<Jarli> kdesudo not found...
<Jarli> kdesudi kate /etc/default/grub
<Jarli> No command 'kdesudi' found, did you mean:
<Jarli>  Command 'kdesudo' from package 'kdesudo' (main)
<Jarli> kdesudi: command not found
<Daughain> Is there a room for mint?
<Jarli> oh
<Jarli> der
<FloodBotK1> Jarli: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ezim> Jarli, kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub and not kdesudi :)
<Jarli> ok grub txt opened
<Jarli> do I need to find a certain line?
<Ezim> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<Jarli> ok cool. Set it to 20
<Ezim> :) Jarli that works also
<Jarli> some times I might have a brain lapse... (to much beer) haha
<Jarli> thank you for the guidance
<Jarli> odd question, but whats the meaning behind ' sudo'  ?
<yofel> Jarli: you might need to disable the HIDDEN settings if you want the menu to be shown
<yofel> otherwise do what Ezim said
<Ezim> Jarli, write man sudo
<Jarli> the grub menu does show, I just installed kubuntu to another partition, besides windows 7
<Ezim> Jarli, will give you all information you need about sudo :)
<Jarli> so I need to reboot
<Ezim> after you read all, press Q.
<Ezim> Jarli, did you run sudo update-grub2
<Ezim> ?
<Ezim> do that before reboot
<Jarli> Yes I did
<Ezim> Jarli, happy rebooting :)
<Jarli> bye for now
<Ezim> Daughain, yes there is.
<Ezim> #linuxmint-help <<--- Daughain.
<Daughain> Risk: Thanks
<Daughain> Some days I hate this auto-correct....
 * Ezim are going to bed. bye!
<Jarli> worked*
<Jarli> It worked
<Ezim> Jarli, nice. bye.
<mag_one> hi
<mag_one> ich bin sowas von neu aber freu mich auf alles
<maniX> hello friends, i am using kubuntu 0n hp-g6-1219tu laptop. It has a broadcom 4313 wireless card installed on it. I have installed broadcom STA drivers  to it. I have made the wifi to work my blacklisting bcma and brcmsmac modules. But the bluetooth is not working. Please help me someone
<Evansdny> hello
<TeslaTony> My sound has died and I have no idea what happened, or how to get it back. Any help?
<Guest79323> SOOOO
<rain__> Alot of Konversation going on in here
<OvermindDL1> So, my monitor has two outputs with two monitors, I also have two keyboards and two mice, how can I get two people logged on with their own users on their own monitor with their own mouse/keyboard in kubuntu?
<OvermindDL1> my video card has two outpppppppppppppppputs*
<OvermindDL1> outputs*
<snowmanbamf> I just downloaded kubuntu 11.10 and my wireless doesnt work...  (framework not found)  please help???
<gogeta> bo
<Uncle_Fester> how do you uninstall a program in wine?
<mag_one> guten morgen:)
<Sentynel> Uncle_Fester: applications > wine > uninstall wine software
<Uncle_Fester> i dont see it
<Sentynel> Uncle_Fester: are you on a really old version? looks like it was added in wine 1.1.2
<Sentynel> anyway, try running wine uninstaller or just uninstaller from the console
<freelnx> hi
<maniX> orated_: u here man?
<maniX> orated_: heres the pastepin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849282/
<macele> Anybody have a obnoxious bright yellow screen when they're rebooting after installing the proprietary amd drivers?
<OvermindDL1> macele: Nope
<excognac> Good morning ladies and gentlemen!
<excognac> If I downloaded kde 4.8 from ppa, I should still keep it as a software source, right?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fatum> now I'm not sure where to ask this... but I was just on my way to split my windows partition (used to be dual-boot Kubuntu and Win7), just to get 20GB for trying out Archlinux install. So Gparted started and ended on 6%. Now I can't access anything from the sda2, 320GB partition on which I had everything :3 ...yyeeah, no backup.
<fatum> I have tried testdisk, but I it's unbootable and can't seem to rebuild it.
<Tm_T> fatum: ubuntu live cd doesn't help?
<fatum> how would it help? I have a working Kubuntu partition, no problem. But I can't mount that biggest partition, on which windows was
<roland> Somewhere I read, that Canonical is dropping support for Kubuntu... is it true?
<fatum> roland: afaik, Kubuntu will continue, just the paid support will not be available anymore.
<roland> Kubuntu had paid support?
<Peace-> roland: kubuntu will be supported like xubuntu
<Peace-> roland: by community
<roland> So canonical will still provide the servers for repositories?
<Peace-> roland: http://xubuntu.org xubuntu has the same position of kubuntu right now
<Peace-> roland: so ...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jEhrichs> roland: only the paid developer(s) are gone, the infrastructure remains. So basically not much if any will change
<TheBlade> hi, kubuntu iso not readable by mac os, is there something to do to make it readable by mac os ?
<DaemonFC> how can an ISO9660 image not be recognized by any operating system in the last decade?
<DaemonFC> that's like saying it doesn't know what a jpeg is
<TheBlade> don't know, mac os just can't open it
<TheBlade> and won't boot it either
<DaemonFC> I'm out of my league on this one, I had an ipod once for about a week and then sold it and ran screaming
<TheBlade> :))
<DaemonFC> that's the end of my Apple expertise, but it sounds...odd that it won't just open an ISO
<TheBlade> its not about iso i think, because i can open ubuntu iso, its about kubuntu iso, it seams to have a specific format, only windows can see it
<Sentynel> TheBlade: sounds like the iso's corrupted; check the md5 sum
<Sentynel> ubuntu and kubuntu isos are generated the same way
<TheBlade> md5 sum ok, the dvd boots from a PC but not from a MAC, and in mac os, if i try to open it says format not recognized
<GradysGhost> Can you mount it on the terminal?
<TheBlade> i burned one from mac os, burning ok md5 ok, but still not recognized
<GradysGhost> Also, does it mount on other systems (if you have another system to test with)?
<TheBlade> no just windows and mac
<GradysGhost> Does it mount in Windows?
<TheBlade> i tried both 4gb and 700gb iso
<TheBlade> yes good in windows
<GradysGhost> I'm not a Mac person by a long shot, but you can try running something like...
<GradysGhost> Like a normal mount command on the Mac terminal
<GradysGhost> I'm unfamiliar with the Mac filesystem layout and permissions, though.
<GradysGhost> So I can't really tell you what to type
<TheBlade> ok i'll try to find the command ty @GradysGhost
<GradysGhost> np
<GradysGhost> If you figure that much out, run it and let us know what the output is.  It might be helpful.
<TheBlade> ok
<designbybeck> gggGGGOOOOOOODDDD Monday Morning to you all! (and/or evening)
<TheBlade> hi
<designbybeck> I'm justing Amarok for the first time!... this thing is amazing
<DaemonFC> HFS+ has all the features mandated by POSIX
<DaemonFC> but it has its own bugs and legacy issues from the HFS file system it was extended from
 * DaemonFC has dealt with HFS before and doesn't see any reason why it should be more trustworthy now than what it was in OS 9 :)
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  well , good luck with amarok ..at least it plays the audio , but the playlist setup is awful IME ...doubles triples tiltle lists  ...I've given up on it as a useful tool for listing any music
<designbybeck> Banshee and Rythmbox both did that as well
<designbybeck> i was just playing with the fact that I could stream from Jamendo
<BluesKaj> it's even worse than wmp
<designbybeck> although i was using Google Music
<GradysGhost> I never liked Amarok, but I rarely use a native player (I use web-based stuff)
<DaemonFC> [9:26 am] <BluesKaj> it's even worse than wmp
<GradysGhost> I've heard good things about Clementine, though, which is modeled after a classic Amarok version, and has all kinds of crazy features.
<DaemonFC> Isn't it wise to not say things you can't take back? :)
<designbybeck> yean and I normally use Pandora, so i use the Pithos Linux client
<designbybeck> basic but gets the job done
<GradysGhost> Like using a Wiimote for input
<designbybeck> lol @ DaemonFC
<Torpedo_Skyline> g'morning!
<BluesKaj> DaemonFC,  I won't take it back ...one can live wmp , with amarok I can't ...it tries to do too much , a simpler more straightforward approach to handling audio files would be best IMO
<DaemonFC> BluesKaj: That mentality does get you a Rhythmbox or a Banshee
<DaemonFC> there's plenty of media players that don't do anything useful, most of them just happen to be for GNOME
<DaemonFC> :)
<designbybeck> in Dolphin, can you "fuse" to a remove server
<designbybeck> Create a SSH connecting to another server
<designbybeck> using dolphin
<DaemonFC> I can't stand it when so many people say "ZOMG this software like totally confuses me!" then you get Empathy or Rhythmbox or Firefox or something
<DaemonFC> which has been so watered down that I can't even use it anymore
<suhas> hello
<suhas> i installed fancontrol recently
<DaemonFC> it reminds me how the original Windows 95 alpha/beta had three buttons that all separated tasks into a logical workflow order, and so many stupid people took part in their focus groups that they ended up smashing it all together and calling it "Start"
<DaemonFC> when you replace everything with one big "DUH" button, count me out
<suhas> when i type the command pwmconfig
<DaemonFC> I love Amarok :)
<suhas> it says you need to be root
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  do you know anything about using SSH in DOlphin?
<BluesKaj> DaemonFC,  I just use vlc mostly
<suhas> please help
<designbybeck> to "fuse" to a remote server?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  are you setting up a network folder ?
<designbybeck> i guess that is what it might be
<designbybeck> ohp! yep that is it! Thanks BluesKaj
<DaemonFC> I might just be an oddball that likes software that does anything I could ever conceivably ask it to do, who knows?
<DaemonFC> options exist to account for that (which is why I use KDE)
<DaemonFC> :)
<designbybeck> It didn't say anything in the help files about it
<designbybeck> ..I agree with ya on that one DaemonFC
<DaemonFC> having a billion features I'll never use is more forgivable than missing the one or two that I can't get by without
<DaemonFC> and the latter is where GNOME/Unity tend to go
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  a hint : make sure you have kwalletmamager tutned on or the network fiolder configuration will fail , no matter how many times you enter the the password...you can safely disable it after making the connection
<designbybeck> hmmm I guess I did have kwallet turned on because it worked
<BluesKaj> disable kwaletmanager that is
<designbybeck> kwallet does pop up when i first start my system and i log in there
<BluesKaj> ok good
<designbybeck> that worked, I'm into my remote test server on Rackspace
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  is it truly remote or on your LAN ?
<designbybeck> remote
<DaemonFC> I about threw a conniption once (when I used GNOME, as they were stripping it of features and beginning to annoy me), and I hit a utility that removed the options I needed to control the naming conventions of the files it put out (which shall remain nameless), but I got to asking about it on Ubuntu Forums and someone suggested that I should stop complaining and....write a shell script to automate the task of reversing the stupid file names this
<DaemonFC> thing was generating now :)
<BluesKaj> cool
<DaemonFC> enough incidents like that just finally led me to say "just give me the most bloated freaking thing that exists, every time"
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  so you have a static IP
<designbybeck> correct
<designbybeck> a domain
<BluesKaj> right
<designbybeck> it is where i test some of my educational technology stuff
<designbybeck> http://mahara.triside.com      http://moodle.triside.com    http://wordpress.triside.com
<BluesKaj> I have a family name domain that I pay for every yr , but I still haven't set up a site ...lazy
<designbybeck> slap wordpress on there!
<designbybeck> you can get it up and running in 10mins or less!
<DaemonFC> I had a domain with my name on it and got careless and let it lapse, now it's owned by some spammer that wants me to pay $500 to get it back
<DaemonFC> :)
<designbybeck> I had a chance to get beck.com years ago..... now the singer Beck has it! :(
<designbybeck> shoulda, coulda woulda lol
<BluesKaj> slap is something that I don't understand ...it trivializes the difficulty :)
<DaemonFC> well, the way WIPO works, you probably would have gotten sued, by Beck
<DaemonFC> and they might have stolen your domain name anyway if they decided that the singer was more notable than you
<designbybeck> maybe i could have at least held out for a few bucks!
 * Mamarok suggest to go back to support...
<designbybeck> ah yes
<Mamarok> since we have a discussion channel for that :)
<BluesKaj> ok guys ...this is getting OT ..back to business , even tho I'm guiltier than most here
<designbybeck> Ok so the TexOS project we had this weekend, we were doing clean installs of Kubuntu 11.10 32bit on donated computers
<designbybeck> But Muon Software Manager was  crashing. I read there was issues with that
<designbybeck> and even asked in here how to fix it. We had the kids run the suggested commands in term, but still Muon was crashing
<designbybeck> On my personal laptop and Netbook, I was having that problem and ended up upgrading to KDE 4.8 which seemed to solve some things. Is that the case?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  unfortunately muon is becoming an embarrasment ...I thoink teaching a few simple cli commands to users would be best , rather than frustrate the learners with trying to update/upgrade with muon
<DaemonFC> Muon has actually been one of the better decisions Kubuntu has made (You should try using Apper if you think Muon is bad)
<designbybeck> After the updates i;ve done on my laptop and netbook, Muon has worked fine
<designbybeck> I really want the kids to see the ratings and be able to read up on the item before installing
<BluesKaj> DaemonFC,  well, your entitled to your opinion , but lets not go any further ...we have to think about ppl's situations and be practical here
<designbybeck> But I do think we will still do more cli installation and management forsure
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  I'm not leaving anything to chance , until muon stops crashing and freezing on my pc , I'm not going to advise anyone to use it .
<designbybeck> understandable, but what is it doing for you BluesKaj
<Peace-> designbybeck: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/02/05/alias-apt-with-auto-complete-kde-4-kubuntu/
<DaemonFC> that could just be a problem with your video drivers
<designbybeck> Peace-:  what is this I'm looking at?
<DaemonFC> Qt's effects and AMD Catalyst don't always get along
<designbybeck> a script to make shortcuts for installing?
<Peace-> designbybeck: muon is a pain ? => create alias => very fast way toupgrade and install
<designbybeck> DaemonFC:  AIT and Qt's effects don't either ;)
<DaemonFC> Catalyst is less relevant with each advancement of the open source stuff so I don't even care what they do with it now
<DaemonFC> I just threw that out there
<designbybeck> that is a novel way to do it Peace-
<Peace-> as you wish
<Peace-> bye
<Torpedo_Skyline> Can somone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/ndyKadFq
<Torpedo_Skyline> Trying to configure a lamp-server^ install under Kubuntu and I got that error at the bottom. Can't start phpmyadmin from Kickoff.
<designbybeck> Hmm, I haven't tried anything like that in Kubuntu Torpedo_Skyline
<Torpedo_Skyline> designbybeck: any way to clear that error at the bottom? Kind of strange.
<designbybeck> when you say bottom? you mean bottom of what?
<Torpedo_Skyline> The bottom of that pastebin that I posted. http://pastebin.com/ndyKadFq
<designbybeck> oh gotcha, ok so  i'm not seeing that error
<Torpedo_Skyline> on the pastebin?
<designbybeck> yeah
<mr-rich> Torpedo_Skyline: why not just install what you need for a LAMP stack from moun or apper?
<Torpedo_Skyline> mr-rich: I could and probably should. I've always been more comfortable with apt. =\
<designbybeck> just do it in apt then Torpedo_Skyline
<designbybeck> that is how i did it on my Ubuntu server
<Torpedo_Skyline> designbybeck: I just went sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<Torpedo_Skyline> not the best way, I guess?
<designbybeck> oh I haven't done it that way
<designbybeck> i did each one at a time
<Torpedo_Skyline> designbybeck: you did sudo apt-get install php5 mysql-server apache2?
<designbybeck> correct
<designbybeck> on top of uubntu server 11.10
<Torpedo_Skyline> ok, thanks designbybeck. =)
<designbybeck> I'm new to server stuff, and just used the other IRC channels for support. I got through it ;)
<designbybeck> Good luck
<Torpedo_Skyline> thanks. I'm a "kind of" real switcher to Linux. I finally tossed OS X out and MAMP with it. ;)
<designbybeck> Welcome to the real world :)
<designbybeck> You'll have a lot more power and tools at your finger times
<Torpedo_Skyline> oh yeah, designbybeck. No longer using a Fisher-Price toy.
<Torpedo_Skyline> I hate lag. XD
<Peace-> Torpedo_Skyline: you used osx?
<designbybeck> no
<designbybeck> My main system is a dell 17 studio laptop
<designbybeck> i7, 4GB RAM , 1GB video
<Torpedo_Skyline> Peace-: I have.
<designbybeck> I just moved over to Kubuntu from Ubuntu a week or so ago
<Torpedo_Skyline> Peace-: No longer. I still have it on dual-boot on my MacBook Pro, but my main development machine runs Kubuntu.
<Torpedo_Skyline> designbybeck: That's a pretty good system. And goodbye Unity! =P
<Peace-> Torpedo_Skyline: oh strange everyone here are tellin osx is the best
<designbybeck> "here" as in the this chatroom Peace-?
<Torpedo_Skyline> Peace-: if you want to be dictated by some dude in California it is the best.
<Peace-> Torpedo_Skyline: xd
<Peace-> designbybeck: oh well guys i know
<almoxarife> i tossed 'pulseaudio' after deciding to go with plasma, why is it installed by default?
<Torpedo_Skyline> the fact that my MacBook Pro had to go and validate itself to Apple to install OSX was retarded. Peace- I still keep OS X on a partition because my sisters use it and love Airdrop.
<TorpedoSkyline> almoxarife: probaby because of Phonon.
<Peace->  almoxarife you can  go even without pulse
<almoxarife> Peace-: i did go without pulse
<Peace-> designbybeck:  anyway you can get the same stuff of ubuntu on kuubnuntu like the bar
<Peace-> designbybeck: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/20/plasma-desktopnT1812.png
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  does your webaudio work ok without pulse ?
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: yes, i use chromium
<designbybeck> that looks like the standarad kmenu bar Peace-
<designbybeck> unless that middle part is a luancher or something
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  onboard sound or pci soundcard?
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: onboard
<designbybeck> Peace-: I've moved my bar to the top as well
<Peace-> designbybeck: you can have what you want => http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/20/plasma-desktopqv1812.png
<BluesKaj> ok almoxarife , thqanks , I'm curious because my onbaord sound works without pulse , but my pci soundcard needs pulse for all my audio
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: the only thing that i had to do was resolve issues associated with apps pointing to pulse
<designbybeck> ah! Cool, I haven't seen that
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: you would think the pci card would be satisfied with 'alsa'
<designbybeck> Oh i'm guessing you installed a few other things Peace-  I only have default and empty
<Peace-> designbybeck: xD well yes
<designbybeck> Peace-: where is that option at? to add more panel types?
<Peace-> designbybeck: well you need to install some stuff
<Peace-> you can isntall it locally only for your user or globally
<BluesKaj> almor well it was for the audio on the hdd , but not webaudio, which i could live with , but after some updates and upgrades my pci now needs pulse for everything
<BluesKaj> almoxarife, ^
<Peace-> designbybeck: read here , if you have problem just ask .... i did that stuff http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Plasma+Panels+Collection+?content=147589
<almoxarife> http://imagebin.org/199817 <-- mine
<BluesKaj> altho I just use the pcm out to my audio receiver including the DD DTS audio , which are enabled in pavucontrol , quite handy actaully
<designbybeck> Anyone know if it is possible to setup Micro$oft Exchange in Kubuntu?
<designbybeck> connect to a Exchnage 2008 email server
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  wine?
<designbybeck> naaa
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  what about smb ?
<designbybeck> nope
<designbybeck> i think you use to could back with exhange 2003
<designbybeck> with with exhange server 2008 it will no except any other client but a microsoft client
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  check out Zimbra
<BluesKaj> !Zimbra
<BluesKaj> !info Zimbra
<ubottu> Package Zimbra does not exist in oneiric
<designbybeck> *sigh* oh well. I've had to use the web client for Outlook Web Access for Microsoft for 3 years now
<designbybeck> but that is a microsoft exahnge issue not a Linux issuse
<BluesKaj> zimbra is avmware app ..probly expensive
<BluesKaj> http://www.zimbra.com/products/whats_new.html
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, http://ipcommunications.tmcnet.com/topics/ip-communications/articles/41727-zimbra-extends-compatibility-with-microsoft-exchange.htm
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  that is still the old 2003 that it works with
<BluesKaj> ok
<designbybeck> i just downloaded a .rar file
<designbybeck> I tried to right click on it and go to "Extract Here"
<designbybeck> "Failed to Locate Porgram unrar in PATH?
<designbybeck> any idea? Anyone use 7ZIP with Kubuntu?
<TorpedoSkyline> designbybeck: you don't use ARK?
<designbybeck> my setup is pretty stock right now
<designbybeck> i haven't installed any other utilities for Kubuntu/KDE right now
<designbybeck> but i would think the default should work?
<TorpedoSkyline> designbybeck: Ark comes with Kubuntu and extracts .rar
<TorpedoSkyline> designbybeck: it should... =\.
<designbybeck> it gives that error
<designbybeck> Hmmm looks like i had to do a 'sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<designbybeck> but that worked
<TorpedoSkyline> hmm, weird. Must have gotten removed somehow. o.O
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, try unp , it's a cli app but it works on all compressed filetypes that I know of
<designbybeck> i got it to work but installin rar unrar
<designbybeck> even though it was suppose to be installed already
<designbybeck> I just realized my media keys on my keyboard, do in fact show that the volume isgoing down on screen, but do not physically make the audio get quit
<designbybeck> any ideas why?
<designbybeck> Hmmm.. I guess I figured it out, my HDMI port was selected as the "master"
<designbybeck> i didn't think that mattered because I thought they system sound overwrote everything else
<ScottyK> greetings! What KDE program do you recommend to edit MP3's to use as ringtones?
<rtdos> can any one tell me why some games load and some games don't? is it a permission issue? nethack for example won't load.
<Pici> nethack won't load?! thats a serious issue.  Kidding aside, what do you mean by 'wont load' are you getting an error?
<rtdos> no, when i click on the menu shortcut i get the bouncy cursor thing and that's all i get. when i type in nethack in the command line the prompt pauses for a minute and then returns a normal prompt.
<rtdos> i tried cleaning out any cache files in my /home/user directory (but can't find any related to nethack or other games that won't load).
<Pici> rtdos: Any other games or programs that won't load?
<rtdos> glhack won't load either
<rtdos> egoboo (spelling?)
<rtdos> balazar
<rtdos> seems to be mostly game related :-\
<Sentynel> rtdos: do you have different nethack frontends installed? (e.g., nethack-console, nethack-qt) and if so do all fail to start or just some?
<rtdos> all
<rtdos> i've tried uninstalling some and reinstalling others but to no avail.
<rtdos> seems to be an issues only with anything that is a game.
<rtdos> i am a member of the games group
<rtdos> i just tried loading the game "Out of Order" and it too appears to load and then nothing.
<rtdos> this only seems to happen with the games on my system as I have not come across it with any other programs.
<BluesKaj> rtdos , try typing the game name in the konsole , and check the resultant output in pastebin
<BluesKaj> err paste the output rather
<rtdos> OK
<rtdos> one question: would there be a reason some programs take longer to load than others, such as Konsole?
<BluesKaj> konsole =terminal
<BluesKaj> it should load immediately , rtdos
<rtdos> BluesKaj, doesn't. can't even load egoboo through the command line. nothing comes up on the command line either.
<BluesKaj> rtdos,  what about videos ,do they play ok ?
<rtdos> yes. they play fine. even play a dvd with no problems.
<rtdos> some programs take a few more seconds than usual to load but it's mostly games that won't load at all.
<rtdos> i even disabled the backgrounded search and index program (neposomething)
<rtdos> (all this is from a fresh install of Kubuntu, too)
<ronnoc> Kubuntu needs a promo team now that it's a community distro. Having it be a part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/marketing is not sufficient. Thoughts? I'm willing to help.
<rtdos> now dolphin is taking a while to load, :-(
<rtdos> what the hecks going on?
<rtdos> this is a fresh install.
<rtdos> no (known) hardware issues.
<Daskreech> ronnoc: Sure :) hop into #kubuntu-devel and ask for ninja gear
<Daskreech> rtdos: whats going on?
<rtdos> idaknow. i have a fresh install of kubuntu on this laptop but some programs seems to take longer than usual to load (dolphin and konsole for example) and some (mostly games) won't load at all.
<ronnoc> Daskreech: Sure! Will do shortly. Thanks!
<rtdos> Daskreech - even went so far as to disable the background indexing program (nanosomething) that was using over 50% CPU
<BluesKaj> rtdos,  akonadi ?
<rtdos> have that disabled too BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> disable nepomuk in stratup&shutdoen
 * BluesKaj cleans the KB
<rtdos> yes, that was the neposomething i disabled. :)
<Daskreech> rtdos: :) what's going on I missed the first complaints
<rtdos> some programs (such as dolphin, konsole) seem to take a while longer to load than what i'm used to. but others (mostly its the games) won't load at all. i don't have this "won't load" issue with anything else other than games.
<BluesKaj> rtdos,  I have to ask , have you updated/upgraded since the install ?
<rtdos> yes.
<rtdos> right now i'm trying to load user management applet(?) from the system control panel and it took nearly 30 seconds to load.
<BluesKaj> lately ?
<rtdos> yes.
<BluesKaj> muon or cli ?
<Daskreech> rtdos: Did you try run them from the konsole?
<rtdos> yep. don't get the usual console full of text messages. the prompt pauses for a minute and then get a blank prompt again.
<rtdos> i'm thinking it might be a permission issue ?
<rtdos> i am a member of the "Games" group
<BluesKaj> rtdos,  open system monitor , check for muon
<rtdos> ps -e | grep 'muon' found nothing.
<rtdos> *BRB* going to run fsck (for kicks)
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: what are you looking for?
<BluesKaj> muon is hanging in some cases during updates, and freezes unless a reboot takes it down , Daskreech
<Daskreech> Oh that's not good
<JontheEchidna> well, you can kill it with "killall muon"
<JontheEchidna> anyway, that should be fixed in 1.2.3
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt/
<JontheEchidna> BluesKaj, Daskreech^
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, just a thought ...saw it happen yesterday ..slowed everything down ..muon works after upgrade and dist-upgrade in the cli , but if muon is used to upgrade then that's where the problem starts ...the upgrade fixes muon
<BluesKaj> the cli upgrade fixes muon as long as it hasn't been started
<BluesKaj> hey JontheEchidna
<rtdos> nope. fsck came out clean.
<rtdos> nope. fsck came out clean.
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: \o/ hooray :)
<Daskreech> Can Muon do a grep through the upgrades and do a selective upgrade of Muon first?
<excognac> hello
<excognac> How do I make sure that my very partioned HD doesn't have any errors defects before repartioning it?
<BluesKaj> excognac,  burn gparted to a cd and run it to check each partition for errors
<excognac> Bluskaj: or I can use it from a livecd, right?
<BluesKaj> usually any bad sectors will be marked to ignore
<BluesKaj> yes excognac , exactly
<excognac> BluesKaj: ok, thx.
<rtdos> is it possible to create a temporary 'guest' account so that when the user logs out what ever he saved is deleted or removed and the next 'guest' to login has a 'clean slate' ?
<Daskreech> Yes
<rtdos> how? not just by adding a 'guest' account through user accounts, correct?
<vadi2> Is there a recommendation Qt 4.8 PPA?
<Snowhog> rtdos: Take a look at the package guest-session. It isn't the same as the Ubuntu Guest Session, in that it is 'launched' from an existing login session, but...
<rtdos> can i find it under synaptic?
<rtdos> i see gdm-guest-session under synaptic but it won't work with kdm will it?
<Snowhog> rtdos: It's listed when I search for it:  guest-session   What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Snowhog> rtdos: Ooops! My bad! You are right - it's gdm-guest-session.
<tex> ciao a tutti
<rtdos> Snowhog - how can i change from kdm to gdm display manager?
<shadeslayer> rtdos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<shadeslayer> and then choose one ;)
<rtdos> thx.
<laMela87> ciao a tutti
<licensed> great post i was searching for this http://ubuntuku.org/16/how-to-disable-nepomuk-akonadi/
<laMela87> qualcuno sa darmi delle info su kubuntu?
<laMela87> gentilmente;)
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<laMela87> soory
<laMela87> sorry
<laMela87> someone who could give me some information about kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> laMela87: shoot
<laMela87> i've a vaio and i've some problems with the touchpad
<laMela87> the scrolling with syaptic doesn't work
<shadeslayer> laMela87: press Alt+F2 and type systemsettings
<laMela87> now i solved this problem whit the disable of synaptic
<shadeslayer> oh
<laMela87> i try to able the scrolling with two finger like in the mac but i can't
<designbybeck> Problem! ... Did a new Kubuntu 11.10 64bit on an Xeon quad core , 4GB ram system
<laMela87> kubuntu 11.10 is very nice but a lot of problem
<designbybeck> install went fine,
<designbybeck> Did an upgrade to KDE 4.8
<designbybeck> that seemed to go ok
<shadeslayer> laMela87: thats weird, I have a mac and 2 finger scrolling works just fine
<laMela87> yeh i've a mac too
<shadeslayer> laMela87: 8,2 ?
<designbybeck> after restart that system is very laggy now, some Windows I can click on just fine and they pull up active. but i can't click on anything with it
<designbybeck> Same with the kMenu
<laMela87> but i want to improve the use of linux because i'm a computer engineering
<designbybeck> I tried to go to a tty and do some updates there didn't apper to be any others
<laMela87> shadeslayer what 8,2?
<shadeslayer> designbybeck: possibly buggy video drivers? What video card are you using?
<designbybeck> I'm not sure actually
<shadeslayer> laMela87: thats the model of the MBP. Do you have the 13" Model or the 15" one or the 17" one?
<laMela87> designbyeback the videocard is ATI?
<designbybeck> i think it is an NVIDIA, but I haven't done any propreitary software installs yet shadeslayer
<laMela87> shadeslayer: 13'' white
<shadeslayer> designbybeck: ah, I'd suggest trying out the proprietary drivers then  :)
<designbybeck> it is just odd because everything up until i did the 4.8 updated seemed ok
<designbybeck> , but i'll see if it has those drivers
<laMela87> design i had problems with the video card, you ave to install the proprietary driver.
<shadeslayer> laMela87: please try configuring the touchpad via systemsettings
<shadeslayer> you can try to enable/disable it there and see if its working
<laMela87> shade now if i try to open system settings/touchpad he says: no touchpad found
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> laMela87: what year was your mbp manfactured in? 2011?
<designbybeck> shadeslayer:  i switched to a different tty and did a lspci | grep VGA
<designbybeck> i found that it is a Nvidia 6400
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> designbybeck: press Alt+F2 and type : jockey-kde
<laMela87> no shade my macbook has lion. Kubuntu is installed on my vaio
<shadeslayer> and it should find and install the right drivers
<shadeslayer> oh
<laMela87> iv'done done thei today merci mon cher marie! :) Je vous souhaite un avenir plein d'amis et de rustiques! Rendez-vous dimanche! Un gros bisou! ;)
<rtdos> Snowhog: worked. now i have guest-session but now i have 3 additional accounts that are apparently running in the background, hold on i'll log out and back in to list them.
<laMela87> sorry i've done a mistake
<designbybeck> it doesn't seem to be taking my keystrokes shadeslayer
<laMela87> sudo rmmod psmouse
<laMela87> E poi ho lanciato sempre da shell
<laMela87> Codice:
<laMela87> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<laMela87> a questo punto lo scroll ha iniziato a funzionare alla perfezione.
<FloodBotK1> laMela87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laMela87> La guida dice se così non dovesse funzionare sostituire a proto=imps la dicitura proto=exps
<designbybeck> if i restart and get to the login, i can type in username and password just fine
<designbybeck> but now that I'm in, it does'n't let me type
<laMela87> sorry
<shadeslayer> uhh, guys I have to go and sleep .. but ...
<shadeslayer> designbybeck: try jockey-kde in a terminal
<laMela87> now it works
<designbybeck> can i do that in a tty?
<shadeslayer> laMela87: Find a way to find out your touchpad make and model
<laMela87> ok tnx shade..;)
<shadeslayer> designbybeck: no you need X for it, altho there is a command line tool as well
<laMela87> goodnight
<shadeslayer> laMela87: if you don't get a answer here you can also ask in #ubuntu
<shadeslayer> but make sure you find out the touchpad model
<laMela87> tnx...;)
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> designbybeck: jockey-text
<shadeslayer> designbybeck: see jockey-text --help for usage
<shadeslayer> okay gtg, night
<designbybeck> shadeslayer: I found out that it was doing the commands, but not refreshing/redrawing the screen SO i kept pressing alt+tab and i could see the addtional drivers box
<designbybeck> was able, with alt+tabin' to try to activate the toher driver
<designbybeck> which one though? current-update or 173 release
<designbybeck> post release?
<Jensit> Heyho... i just installed kubuntu, but my second.monitor is not working... nee doesnt sven recognize it:/
<Jensit> Prob solved
<rtdos> Snowhog: ok, since I switched from KDM to GDM I now have the following accounts (and all say they are logged in): syslog, usbmux daemon, kdm, ejabberd, mythtv, nobody.  Is there anyway to remove these accounts?
<matze> heyho
<pxc> so is GPT partitioning now the only kind supported by the Kubuntu installer?
<Jensit> got a problem with my second monitor... i cant save the xorg.conf file =/
<DaemonFC> pxc: I doubt it. Fedora had some documentation for their system that said the kernel boot parameter nogpt when you boot the live CD would go back to MBR partitioning there
<DaemonFC> but I have no idea if that works in Kubuntu
<DaemonFC> (My BIOS knows what GPT is so I haven't had to care)
<DaemonFC> technically, there's nothing to stop you from using GPT partitioning and mark the MBR as executable, except that that goes against the EFI specification and some BIOSes would not know what to do
<rtdos> ok, since I switched from KDM to GDM I now have the following accounts (and all say they are logged in): syslog, usbmux daemon, kdm, ejabberd, mythtv, nobody.  Is there anyway to remove these accounts? or should i just disable them?
<DaemonFC> Whether or not a BIOS understands GPT labels or not is, iffy, since it was never a requirement, but in practice many recent ones do
<pxc> DaemonFC, yeah... On Friday I tried to do a Kubuntu install on a UEFI-compatible system (although at first UEFI booting was disabled; it was in legacy mode)
<pxc> and it just went terribly
<DaemonFC> if you use EFI with a BIOS compatibility module, you'll be much happier
<pxc> grub-gpt's legacy mode (with that grub-bios partition type, which I had never heard of and totally threw me off) did nothing
<DaemonFC> assuming that's an option with yours
<DaemonFC> exposing it as uEFI can cause problems, even with Windows
<pxc> Well, that was another problem. They wanted to dual-boot it with Vista, and Vista can't handle UEFI
<DaemonFC> the BIOS compatibility module just exposes the uEFI firmware to the OS as if it was any other BIOS
<pxc> here's the weird thing
<DaemonFC> you *could* boot DOS with that
<pxc> even when BIOS compatibility was enabled, Kubuntu still tried to use GPT partitioning, and *its* grub-bios legacy compatibility layer didn't work with the chipsets BIOS emulation
<pxc> so it just wouldn't boot
<pxc> I had to *manually* create an msdos partition label so grub would install the old-fashioned way
<DaemonFC> that is....insane
<DaemonFC> but, that's normal with BIOS/EFI
<DaemonFC> :)
<pxc> and then boot with BIOS compatibility inabled
<pxc> *enabled
<pxc> and I had to manually set up the partitions, because the ‘guided partition setup’ only gives you the option to use whole disk
<pxc> in which case it replaces the whole filesystem table with a new, shiny GPT one. Which is apparently unbootable anyway, in some cases
<pxc> do you know if Kubuntu uses GPT/UEFI settings by default, or if it just detected his chipset as ‘compatible’ and rolled with that, even though it was in BIOS compatibility mode at the time?
<DaemonFC> well, I am using 12.04 right now and it gave me GPT
<DaemonFC> I have no idea what earlier releases were doing
<pxc> this was 11.10
<pxc> apparently 11.04 had the same problem
<DasKreech> Jensit: where are you saving the file?
<rtdos> ok, since I switched from KDM to GDM I now have the following accounts (and all say they are logged in): syslog, usbmux daemon, kdm, ejabberd, mythtv, nobody.  Is there anyway to remove these accounts?
<DasKreech> rtdos: Why do you want to delete the accounts?
<rtdos> or at least disable them?
<Jensit> DasKreech: Nvidia settings
<DasKreech> Jensit: That's a place?
<Jensit> default place
<Jensit> DasKreech: mom
 * DasKreech hasn't used nvidia or nvidia settings. Indulge me
<Jensit> DasKreech: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasKreech> Jensit: What's the error for saving it?
<Jensit> Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing.
<rtdos> DasKreech: maybe not delete them but disable them? aren't they taking up resources running in the background like that?
<Jensit> DasKreech: Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing.
<viKtor__> hey guys what's the kde app for scan documents?
<DasKreech> Jensit: try sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup.$(date +%d%m%Y)
<DasKreech> !info skanlite | viKtor__
<ubottu> viKtor__: skanlite (source: skanlite): image scanner for KDE 4 based on the KSane backend. In component main, is extra. Version 0.7-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 1079 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<DasKreech> rtdos: No they are keeping the system running
<DasKreech> Other them MythTV I presume you installed that
<Jensit> DasKreech: same error =/
<viKtor__> DasKreech: thanks!
<DasKreech> Jensit: what' the error from the sudo mv ?
<Jensit> DasKreech: no error.... mv worked... but saving not =/
<pxc> rtdos, you don't want to disable or delete those accounts. They are used for permissions handling on system services. They don't chew up extra resources, and deleting them will reduce the security of your system and possibly break some system services
<DasKreech> Jensit: How are you running the nvidia settings ?
<Jensit> DasKreech: tried with sudo out of a terminal and normal
<DasKreech> rtdos: Some ofthose are made to only specifically do very few things. The system only expects them to do it
<pxc> rtdos, there may be an option for GDM not to show ‘system’ accounts in the login list, and that's really what you would want to do
<Jensit> DasKreech: same error
<DasKreech> Jensit: try sudo -i
<rtdos> where would i find that?
<viKtor__> DasKreech: but it can't save as pdf :S that's weird :S
<pxc> rtdos: I don't know; I don't use GDM. :-P
<pxc> I'll see if I can find something about it for you, but meanwhile give the docs a perusing yourself :-)
<Jensit> DasKreech: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup.$(date +%d%m%Y)
<Jensit> DasKreech: ERROR: The control display is undefined; please run `nvidia-settings --help` for usage information.
<Jensit> sry
<pxc> rtdos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2471/how-to-hide-users-from-the-login-screen
<rtdos> pxc: i normally use kdm, since i'm needing temp access to a guest session i'm using gdm at the moment so my gdm knowledge is a bit rusty. :)
<pxc> You should be able to open a guest session on KDM, right? or is it that you already have an instance of KDM running or what? You can definitely open multiple sessions using KDM
<rtdos> haven't figured out how to open a guest session under kdm. closet i could find was gdm-guest-session
<rtdos> ...and found that under synaptic package manager
<pxc> from an existing KDE session, hit alt+f2 to bring up KRunner, and type ‘new session’
<pxc> you may need to enable the ‘desktop session’ krunner plugin if it isn't already running
<DasKreech> pxc: Far as I know you can't do guest access from KDM
<DasKreech> Jensit: hmm ok nvidia-settings is a gui Tool?
<pxc> is guest access logging in through a guest account, or what does it mean specifically?
<Jensit> DasKreech: yes
<DasKreech> Jensit: try alt+f2 -> kdesudo nvidia-settings
<rtdos> pxc: logging in through a temporary-guest account. then when the user logs out everything is deleted.
<rtdos> pxc: gdm-guest-session does exactly that.
<DasKreech> rtdos: you could make a guest account ( should already exist) and set it's logout option to wipe the ~ and copy back skel
<rtdos> DasKreech how? i've googled but only answers i come up with are gdm related.
<Jensit> DasKreech: same error
 * rtdos is really starting to lose faith in google. :-P
<pxc> rtdos, I guess there is no equivalent for KDM. It seems like you'd have to make a real guest account and do something like DasKreech is describing
<rtdos> pxc: where would i find out log out options to wipe the ~ and copy back the skel ? under system settings?
<mrafcho001_> anyone know when VLC 2.0 is coming to Kubuntu (without adding various PPAs)?
<pxc> rtdos, there's a .bash_logout file, but I don't think that's quite what we need here. It's along that trail, though
<pxc> rtdos, there's this: http://osr507doc.sco.com/en/OSUserG/_How_to_add_a_logout_script.html
<rtdos> pxc: agreed. because we want it only for the guest account and not other accounts.
<rtdos> looking at it now.
<pxc> but more realistically, we would want to have it run on login rather than logout. Because if it's only done on logout, a user could log in, make changes, shut down the computer with a hard shutdown, and then log back in with their settings saved
<pxc> you can do it by changing the user's login shell, perhaps
<DasKreech> rtdos: there is a ~/.bash_logout also a kdelogout script either would work if all you have is KDE on the machine
<DasKreech> pxc: :) Yeah that's smart I suppose
<rtdos> DasKreech: just have it wipe the ~ directory without remove the .bash_login script?
<rtdos> *removing
<DasKreech> yeah it won't remove any ~/.$files unless you say so
<rtdos> so isn't there a way to remove any and all ~/.$files except ~/.bash_login by using grep, correct? obviously it can't remove its own file?
<gomiboy> yes, the running script can remove itself
<rtdos> scary!
<gomiboy> you can even delete a video you are watching and keep watching it, this is a multi user os, not that fake multi user windowz :P
<pxc> rtdos, ‘grep -v’ reverses the grep behavior. You can use it to grab everything *except* what matches the pattern you want
<rtdos> oh so exclude ~/.bash_login ? but would i need to keep a ~/.bash_logout file in place ?
<rtdos> but will this screw up kde or whatever desktop i happen to be running at the moment?
<pxc> not really. if you wanted to, you could have the $HOME directory of this guy cleared at both login and logout, so you could save .bash_logout as well. But you shouldn't need both
<rtdos> ok. i get back here shortly with a script.
<sharpspear> anyone got a minute?
<mrafcho001_> sharpspear: You might have better luck if you just ask your question
<Scunizi> amarok is chewing 50% of my cpu.. even without playing anything..
<ronnoc> Scunizi: Disable all Add-ons / scripts and then check CPU. It might be a rogue script.
<ronnoc> Scunizi: I have Amarok open all day with all scripts ticked to "on", plus Moodbar, playing a 1,000+ song playlist and my CPU goes from 3-5% for Amarok, so something's wrong with yours somewhere.
<ubuntu> hello all. How could I achive during partitioning and reinstall No such partition and grub rescue prompt?
<excognac> I am asking it
<pxc> excognac, I don't understand what you are asking :-(
#kubuntu 2012-02-21
<excognac> pxc: sorry, I wasn't clear. So, I have other things on sda1-sda3, they are fine I think. I used gparted to delete various distros and my mess (also resized sda3). Then I chose manual installation for 11.10 kubuntu as follows: Sda4 contains sda5 (swap) sda6 is root (/ ) and sda7 is /home. Sda6 was appointed as boot volume, and when I rebooted the system grub rescue came up.
<excognac> any ideas on what did i wrong?
<DasKreech> sharpspear: hmm?
<pxc> excognac, if Kubuntu was the last distro installed, Grub should still be working unless something went wrong with Kubuntu. The drive numbers should still be the same as they were, and the UUIDs should definitely still be the same. I'm not sure what the problem is
<Scunizi> ronnoc: could be.. I just upgrade kde to 4.8 and the only script that I know is on is the HUD.  You know when it shows an onscreen display of what playing at the beginning.  I'll turn stuff off and see.
<excognac> pxc: thanks anyway. Yes, there was also a kubuntu installed, but first everything was deleted to create unallocated space.... I ran rescue mode and tried to reinstall grub on sda6 and it said fatal error. Shall I just reinstallit now?
<Scunizi> ronnoc: do I have to restart amorak to make the scrips stop?
<pxc> excognac, I would just try reinstallation, yeah. If the installation before had a fatal error anyway, it's probably not worth trying to rescue halfway through. I at least am not familiar enough with the stages of the (K)Ubuntu install to figure out how to manually complete it
<Scunizi> ronnoc: fixed.. I had to close it totally and found some process was still running in the background.  After I killed that all was good.  It even displayed the "Context" information correctly where it was goofy before.
<excognac> pxc: thanks. [sigh] I love kubuntu but lately it appeared to be a bit buggy, not meaning hereby the installation: I had trouble with simply using libreoffice... Nevermind, bye now and thanks again
<sharpspear> how do i activate a theme after installing it? i downloaded this theme: http://grvrulz.deviantart.com/art/Hope-gtk3-206207315?offset=20#comments
<umut_> merhaba arkadaşlar
<rino_> hi
<rino_> to all
<rtdos> where would i find the gdm.schema file?
<rtdos> i have nepomuk disabled, how can i prevent the pop up from coming up saying its disabled?
<ronnoc> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FVQBs4vlbo&feature=related   <--- thought thismight give you a laugh
<liudas> good morning everyone. does enyone tried LibreOffice 3.5. i have issues with the look of the interface.
<liudas> i dont know how to make LO 3.5 look at least as nice as 3.4
<bigbrovar> anyone obverrved that the new kde secret service which is suppose to replace kwallet is missing in the kde 4.8 backport for kubuntu 11.10
<semyil> leute was geht
<semyil> how are ya
<semyil> hello
<semyil> fuck
<Tm_T> bigbrovar: it's supposed to replace kwallet in 4.9, right?
<bigbrovar> Tm_T: don't know but it was touted as one of the major release changes in 4.8
<Tm_T> bigbrovar: ah, yes, it's optional, not replacement (yet)
<bigbrovar> and some people reported to have it working with kubuntu 12.04 development release
<bigbrovar> oh ok then
<Guest42289> minecraft wont run on a fresh kubuntu install
<bigbrovar> in any case it is not even included in the backport release
<Tm_T> bigbrovar: honestly I haven't followed this development closely so I might not know enough though
<jonandress> how do you run nautilus as root?
<bigbrovar> aight
<Tm_T> jonandress: you don't
<bigbrovar> Tm_T: what version of kde are u running?
<Tm_T> bigbrovar: 4.8 and current development
<jonandress> ok Tm_t how do I make working with the contents of /var/www less painful re permissions?
<Tm_T> jonandress: you are using Kubuntu, right?
<jonandress> correct
<bigbrovar> Tm_T: am facing this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293472
<ubottu> KDE bug 293472 in widget-systemtray "System Tray gets bigger after removing and re-adding it " [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Tm_T> bigbrovar: does relogin/reboot make any difference?
<bigbrovar> Tm_T: it does though I wish I didnt have to reboot
<Tm_T> jonandress: alt+f2 to get krunner open, and then "kdesudo dolphin /var/www/" perhaps?
<Tm_T> bigbrovar: right, I recall seeing the similar issue, but without even removing systray
<Tm_T> its placement is wonky at times
<Promethe69> bonjour à tous
<burazrock> hi all!i have problems with amarok.can someone help me?
<hateball> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<burazrock> !amarok
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<burazrock> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nelmmon> any current/former/future chakra users in here? not OT, i'm wondering how the 2 compare
<Magik420> Hello
<Starkgeist_> Русские есть?)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lamofgodrocksYEA> Libreoffice Impress v 3.4.4 on Kubuntu 11.10 has a problem with slide sorter.  It doesn't work
<lamofgodrocksYEA> has anyone else seen this?
<lamofgodrocksYEA> If you try to move a slide it doesn't go where you want but goes to the first slide = no matter what you drag it to
<lightstar> Yea, I had that happen to me too.
<lightstar> Since it was just a simple slide I just moved ALL the slides to the top so it fell in order...bad hack but it worked for me
<dmatt> when I edit multiple Libreoffice files from samba share, only first opened is updated on share by kioexec? is there some configuration file in Kubuntu for kioexec or is this more likely upstream bug?
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, I think the but is in KDE
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, Cuz it works on Ubutu 11.10 and Windows with Libreoffice 3.4.4
<lightstar> lamofgodrocksYEA: The problem only occurs in KDE? BTW, I'm using KDE 4.8, haven't tried it on the stock Kubuntu version.
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, Yes only on Kubutu
<lightstar> lamofgodrocksYEA: hmm.... Now I'm curious as to the reason
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, I've had the problem for a LONG time w LibreOffice on Kde and previously on Ubuntu 11.04
<lightstar> lamofgodrocksYEA: So it isn't just the current version? It's been on since 11.04? I was using Xubuntu 10.10 until recently and I never saw this problem arise (as you mentioned for Ubuntu). I just figured this issue has something to do with 4.8 so I left it as it is
<rtdos> i have nepomuk disabled so how can i keep the alerts from telling me something i already know? i went and disabled all related notifications, etc.
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, I'm not exactly sure about the older versions of Ubuntu but I have had the issue for awhile
<lamofgodrocksYEA> Doesn't work at all with Kubuntu 11.10
<lamofgodrocksYEA> Should I file a bug?
<lightstar> lamofgodrocksYEA: I think filing a bug should be a good idea. At least would help inform the developers that something like this is happening
<rtdos> i am gettign glx errors when trying to load games, how can i fix this?
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, great, I will do this later today when I get back from work
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, Just wanted to see if anyone else saw it before filing a bug
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, thanks!
<lightstar> lamofgodrocksYEA: no prob. I thought I was the only one experiencing it too. Since I only found out about it yesterday I didn't give it much thought :)
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, I am a professional public speaker and I can't have it NOT working or I'm skrewed
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, I don't want to have to resort to booting into Winbloz
<lightstar> lamofgodrocksYEA: LOL!!..Would be embarassing when it fails right when you need it. Hahaha
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, yeah, especially if I'm trying to show everyone how cool Kubuntu and KDE are!
<lamofgodrocksYEA> =P
<lightstar> lamofgodrocksYEA: totally...everything works fine except for that one oopsie (a major one) then everyone just goes "meh, that doesn't happen with Apple"
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, crapple
<Jarli> Morning all
<lightstar> lamofgodrocksYEA: both Windows and Apple have their places :) As long as we have a choice, its all good :D
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, true.  both in the trash. lol
<lightstar> lamofgodrocksYEA: hahaha. Well to be fair to MS, Win7 IS an improvement over WinXP (Vista never happened)
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, true.  Fact (we both know) KDE is way bettter than Unity
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, anyhow, thanks for your help
<lamofgodrocksYEA> i gotta get back to work
<lamofgodrocksYEA> Everyone have a great day!
<lightstar> lamofgodrocksYEA: GAH!!! UnitY *bashes head*, ok ciaoz :)
<lamofgodrocksYEA> lightstar, lol
<lamofgodrocksYEA> later
<lorecaster> Hail Realm. I'v got this problem... While installing "recordmydesktop" I installed "Mencoder" as per the ubuntuforums.org directions. Now online vids, like youtube, won't play. I'm running Gnome3 in 11.10, and I know this is a Kubuntu forum, but you guys have been so much more helpful than other sources. Ideas?
<lorecaster> this is the tutorial I had used. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<lorecaster> (additional information) => adobe flash is installed properly, U-R-Extras is installed :S
<lorecaster> another time... perhaps.
<hylian> is there a way to bring all my plasma widgets to the main desktop, I have some running I want to close, but cannot.
<omido> Is it true that Kubuntu is going to be discontiuned in favor of Ubuntu?
<hylian> no
<omido> I'm using Kubuntu 10.10
<DarthFrog> omido:  Official paid support is being dropped for Kubuntu.  Otherwise it's business as usual.
<hylian> Kubuntu is Ubuntu, with KDE already installed and operative. If anything, you may at some point have to install ubuntu, and the install kde seperately.
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu will hae the same status as Xubuntu and Lubuntu: Officially annointed derivatives.
<hylian> I think it currently does, am i mistaken?
<hylian> is there a way to bring all my plasma widgets to the main desktop, I have some running I want to close, but cannot.
<omido> Well . that is not good
<rtdos> i am gettign glx errors when trying to load games, how can i fix this?
<omido> Canonical is stupid if it thinks that the paying customers(enterprises) are going to like the Unity interface and use it for business
<omido> I believe right  now the best DE for business is KDE
<DarthFrog> rtdos: Do you have direct rendering enabled?  Open a terminal and type "glxinfo".
<DarthFrog> Actually, type "glxinfo | less"  :-)
<omido> The oldest commercial distro of the world has realised it and that's they are going to release SUSE Linux Enterprise 12 with KDE as the default DE.(from what i've heared)
<lightstar> I agree with omido. KDE is the best in terms of user experience and apps. Unity is a blight that seems to torture everyone who uses it :(
<hylian> omido, canonical is making a multi pronged attack, and I think the result is unity. i agree with you though, unity sucks for most applications.
<lightstar> DarthFrog: Is glxinfo installed by default on Kubuntu? I thought it was in a separate package
<DarthFrog> lightstar:  I think it's part of the mesa-utils package.  Don't know if it's installed by default.
<omido> I dont know if its just me but i cannot deal with Unity and even Gnome shell.if there wasnt a KDE i'd go with XFCE or something. Canonical has to realize that the paying part of the market(enterprises) are so used to the traditional desktop environments
<hylian> kde is so very fubar'd though. A hundred thousand options and confusingness. I can't get all my widgets to show, so i am running widgets I don't need and want to kill, but cant... thats just the beginning. it sure is pretty though.
<BluesKaj> unity is creating opposite effect ..disunity I'm a fraid and kde/kubuntu is also suffering for it due to the developement it still requires , stealing the support from kubuntu to work on a project that is bound to fail
<lightstar> DarthFrog: I just checked on my machine, its not there by default but I think he can install it. Just pointing it out :)
<DarthFrog> omido: Has to?  The only thing that Canonical has to do is realise Mark Shuttleworth's vision.
<rtdos> DarthFrog: http://paste.kde.org/426572/
<lightstar> The thing bout Unity is it shoves a specific way of doing things down our throats without adding much
<DarthFrog> rtdos: Well, there's your problem.  You're not running GLX. :-)
<omido> DarthFrog:  After all Canonical is created to make money.Just like Redhat and SUSE are doing.
<hylian> seriously, how do you remove hidden widgets, i cannot find anything on the net.. please help
<rtdos> DarthFrog: how can i install GLX or get it going ?
<lightstar> At least with KDE, the default options given to end users is relatively sane (which is made better by providing customizability)
<rtdos> hylian: top right hand corner of your screen do you see an activities button?
<DarthFrog> rtdos: What video card doyou have?
<BluesKaj> kde will continue , that's a given , but kubuntu may not
<rtdos> DarthFrog: have no clue :) it's an hp G62 laptop
<DarthFrog> hylian: Right click on them and select "Remove".
<DarthFrog> rtdos: Well, young padwan, you need to find out. :-)
<lightstar> Kubuntu will continue in the same vein as Xubuntu I believe. Canonical can't stop Kubuntu
<omido> If i'm not mistaken right now the largest contributer to KDE project(both official and commiunity aspect) is SUSE.and i dont think if they discontinue their work
<DarthFrog> lightstar: Canonical doesn't want to stop Kubuntu.
<hylian> DarthFrog, I cannot see them. They are hidden, therefore i cannot remove them.
<hylian> rtdos, yes
<lightstar> DarthFrog: They're just making supporting unity their highest priority :)
<DarthFrog> Canonical isn't making any money from Kubuntu so they are re-directing their corporate resources towards a more successful product.
<lightstar> rtdos: Have you installed the additional drivers for your card?
<rtdos> hylian click on that button then click on activities you should see a list of activities
<DarthFrog> hylian: Then how do you know they exist?
<hylian> i am torn between xfce and kde as my two fave's, with gnome 3 not too far behind. hell, i would use openbox before i ever touched unity, that's just me though.
<BluesKaj> lightstar,  I mean canonical isn't paying anyone to support kubuntu any longer , the single paid edveloper  has been withdrawn and assigned other ubuntu related tasks
<lightstar> DarthFrog: for some values of successful. I know a few people who ditched ubuntu and switched to its derivatives after the Unity debacle
<BluesKaj> developer
<lightstar> BluesKaj: ahh..that clears it up.
<hylian> DarthFrog, if you attempt to add a new widget, the system shows which ones are active with a green check mark.
<rtdos> lightstar, darthfrog um, i don't think i have OpenGL installed: KInfocenter times out on OpenGL (says its not installed)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: But Riddell is still being paid by Canonical, I believe.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  yes , he's the guy who's been reassigned
<hylian> rtdos, right, but it doesn't show me any widgets, just options like search and launch
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: I know. :-)
<lightstar> rtdos: you could try running the additional drivers application to ensure the drivers are installed after which OpenGL should be working (at least that's what I did for my machine)
<omido> I'm using Kubuntu 10.10 with KDE 3 (trinity desktop) and its very solid and cool
<rtdos> lightstar: no additional drivers found.
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<lightstar> rtdos: what does the output of this command produce 'lspci|grep VGA '
<rtdos> lightstar: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<DarthFrog> rtdos: Without knowing what video card/chip you have, you're going to be chasing a wild goose.
<rtdos> Darthfrog: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<omido> Kubuntu with KDE3 is cool.i recommand it to KDE3 lovers
<rtdos> so how do i know if or not that i have OpenGL installed?
<rtdos> and how do i re/install OpenGL?
<DarthFrog> OpenGL will be part of the video card's drivers.
<hylian> rtdos, i think i screwed up. I assumed that widgets with a green check mark in add widgets dialog where running somewhere. i'm guessing that just means I have used it before
<lightstar> rtdos: DarthFrog is right. Normally the drivers come together with the video card drivers
<hylian> so if a widget is not visible, it absolutely is not running?
<lightstar> rtdos: I'm not sure if this is of any use but maybe it might give you something to ponder about. Found it via google https://theiszm.wordpress.com/2010/06/27/glx-missing-on-display/
<hylian> is there a way to see what widgets are running then?
<DarthFrog> rtdos: That link that lightstar posted is a good one.
<lightstar> rtdos: Hope it helps you :)
<rtdos> DarthFrog & lightstar: looking at it now. thanks guys. (i'm sure i'll be back with more questions)
<lightstar> rtdos: no prob. hope it helps you. glad to help :)
<citr> Hello BluesKaj, it's designbybeck, Do you know how to turn off the startup sound for Kubuntu?
<rtdos> lightstar & darthfrog think i may have found the problem: i think i have libgl-mesa-dri:i386 installed and not the x64 version. :-\
<lightstar> rtdos: hmm..that's odd. but its a step in the right direction :D
<rtdos> i'll keep looking and be back in a bit. :)
<DarthFrog> citr: In System Settings, you'll have an option to turn off system sounds.
<citr> i found it DarthFrog Thanks. I was looking at an older set of instructions
<citr> This is where it is now: System Settings --> Application and System Notifications --> Manage Notifications --> KDE Workspace.
<Shaun> on the off chance that anyone has heard of this issue, i'll ask here!
<Shaun> Konversation pings out of all connected servers both v4 and v6 after some time away from PC...simply pressing a key or wiggling mouse is enough to make it suddenly state connection closed and reconnect
<Shaun> dont even have to unlock...i tested by wiggling mouse, coming back a min later and unlocking screen, Konversation had closed connection and reconnected about a minute earlier
<designbybeck> default media play or new VLC 2.0 in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Shaun,  you have auto connect turned on , and lloks like it disconnects when your pc foes into sleep mode , then autoreconnects
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  dunno for sure , I'm using the default vlc for 12.04 which is 2.0
<designbybeck> OOhh You cutting edge man you!
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  run vlc -version in the cli
<designbybeck> i don't even have it installed on my new setup yet BluesKaj I was just wondering how it worked in kde
<coder27> Hello. I've upgraded OS on one of my computers. Now I am not able to open its folders via sftp in Dolphin, because it claims about wrong fingerprint. I've already updated .ssh/known_hosts, but it doesnt help. Where the Dolphin caches  fingerprints?
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  vlc works great on kde
<designbybeck> good ot hear
<BarkingFish> Evening guys, can someone give me a quick heads up on how to get a module to load on boot please?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  which module ?
<BarkingFish> My USB wifi stick is running off of ndiswrapper, but I'm having to modprobe ndiswrapper after booting to get it to load
<BarkingFish> basically when I start up, nm-applet shows no interface.  When I modprobe ndiswrapper, the if (wlan0) appears
<BarkingFish> so BluesKaj - any ideas on how to get this to work please?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  have you tried adding ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<BarkingFish> I didn't know I had to, ndiswrapper has commands for module configuration, I thought when I executed those that it would do all it needed
<BarkingFish> done
<BarkingFish> back in a bit, gonna reboot :)
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  there seems to be a bug in NM lately , this happened yesterday to someone else except NM wasn't connecting with his settings ...they weren't sticking
<BluesKaj> it wasn't the wrapper
<Shaun> [18:34:22] <BluesKaj> Shaun,  you have auto connect turned on , and lloks like it disconnects when your pc foes into sleep mode , then autoreconnects
<Shaun> my computer is not going to sleep
<Shaun> it is on the entire time
<Shaun> i simply walk away from my machine, 19 mins later screensaver kicks in with a 1 min delay to ask for password, and DPMS off at 20 mins
<Shaun> no other power savin
<Shaun> g
<BluesKaj> Shaun,  are you using DPMS then?, it's not clear to me .
<Shaun> BluesKaj: DPMS off at 20 mins, yet
<Shaun> I have always used DPMS
<Shaun> internet connectivity is not lost, other web aware apps are fine, though I've not tested another KDE app
<BarkingFish> hi again BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> Right, I tried adding ndiswrapper into /etc/modules and for some reason only the Gods will explain at some point, it stopped my sound card from picking up
<BarkingFish> I took it out from there, and added modprobe ndiswrapper into /etc/rc.local  - that didn't work either.
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  there seems to be a bug in NM lately , this happened yesterday to someone else except NM wasn't connecting with his settings, altho he wasn't using the wrapper, .the settings weren't sticking
<Shaun> BluesKaj: no idea, then? :(
<BluesKaj> no , afraid not, Shaun
<Shaun> if it matters, network is wired, pc is on 24/7
<Shaun> no worries! :)
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: NM is working fine here, it's not NM which is the problem. Ndiswrapper isn't getting loaded at boot which is causing the issue.
<BluesKaj> anychance you can connect without ndiswrapper ..which wifi chip , BarkingFish?
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: Atheros AR5523
<BarkingFish> ath5k doesn't support it though
<BarkingFish> I have to use this stick over ndiswrapper, if you pull the record of the windows driver up off the net, BluesKaj, it's net5523.inf for Windows XP
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  have you looked into the  MadWifi project?
<BarkingFish> yep
<BarkingFish> their driver doesn't work the stick either.
<BluesKaj> usb stick wifi is a real pita in linux
<BarkingFish> yeah
<BarkingFish> tell me about it :_
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  i guess you could write a script and have it load into system settings >startup & shutdown ...some thing like, modprobe ndiswrapper
<BarkingFish> Me and scripts do not go well together :)
<BarkingFish> I couldn't write a script if you gave me a copy of one to type out :D
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  add this , sudo ndiswrapper -m , to,  /etc/rc.d/rd.local , with root permissions  ..i found it here , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257260
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  I see that file no longer exists , so add the command to /etc/modules\
<BluesKaj> without the \
<BluesKaj> oops wrong again , BarkingFish ...I'm not reading far enought down the page , just run , sudo ndiswrapper -m , in th eterminal
<BarkingFish> ok, hold on
<BarkingFish> yes, that did it
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  I hope that sticks
<BarkingFish> so do I
<BluesKaj> gonna reboot ?
<BarkingFish> I got this back: adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modutils/ndiswrapper ...
<BarkingFish> so that should have done it
<BluesKaj> I hope so ...these wifi bugs are so damm irksome
<kristoff> hi everyone!
<kristoff> i've got a problem with this RSS link : http://servicios.lanacion.com.ar/herramientas/rss/     in kubuntu, I just can't read it with akregator or the plamoids
<kristoff> had someone already has an issue slike this
<kristoff> no one ?
<BluesKaj> kristoff,  hang on
<kristoff> BluesKaj: are tou testing my link ?
<BluesKaj> kristoff,  that url doesn't work here on agregator either
<kristoff> BluesKaj: but it works with firefox :(
<BluesKaj> not on chromium
<BluesKaj> kristoff,  FF uses it's own embedded RSS client I believe
<kristoff> ok! i'll find another source of news
<BluesKaj> agregator works on all my sources
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go
<BarkingFish> OK, well I'm back with ndiswrapper working, but now my new soundcard is playing silly beggars with me.  I'm recording on audacity, speaking perfectly normally, and coming out on playback sounding like someone speaking through a party noisemaker.
<BarkingFish> My new card is a Creative Labs X-Fi
<rtdos> the shutdown option is missing from my kde menu. how can i get it back?
<rtdos> the shutdown option is missing from my kde menu. how can i get it back?
<rtdos> the shutdown option is missing from my kde menu. how can i get it back?
#kubuntu 2012-02-22
<dijonyummy> my cursor turned into a dotted vertical line, happens sometimes, how to fix it, besides loging out / in
<sithlord48> dijonyummy:  shut off desktop effects perhaps (crtl+alt F12 will suspend them)
<sithlord48> dijonyummy: NOT THAT KEY COMBO
<sithlord48> dijonyummy:  its ALT+Shift +F12
<designbybeck> So what is everyones take on Ubuntu stopping funding for Kubuntu? I'm trying to have a better understanding of the Kubuntu Ecosystem
<ironfroggy> designbybeck: what is that abuot? do you have a link?
<designbybeck> thought everyone saw that ironfroggy let me find it
<designbybeck> we'll start here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/canonical-withdraw-financial-support-from-kubuntu/ ironfroggy
<ironfroggy> honestly i dont get it. i dont even know how ubuntu makes any money in the first place, let alone how kubuntu does or doesn't meet those goals.
<DaemonFC> I wonder if there's a decent way to kill kio_magnet with fire and have KDE forward magnet links directly to the client
<DaemonFC> kio_magnet makes dealing with magnet links frustrating and confusing
<designbybeck> lol ironfroggy... Ubuntu doesn't...Canonical does
<DaemonFC> I wonder who thought the flow of "User clicks magnet > Notifications lists a never ending "job" > Ktorrent loads and starts downloading everything without asking the user what to do > User notices his downloads are not in Downloads, but rather in ~/.kde/share/apps/kio_magnet", provided it doesn't just stall and never launch Ktorrent
<ironfroggy> designbybeck: i mean ubuntu as a product, not an entity.
<designbybeck> well they get money of OEM stuff i believe
<rtdos> when running 'glxinfo' i get the following error: http://pastebin.kde.org/426770/
<rtdos> when running 'glxinfo' i get the following error: http://pastebin.kde.org/426770/
<mikea> Is there a PPA or something to get a newer KDE with network manager 0.9 so I can use the OpenConnect VPN client?
<bazhang> mikea, care to answer my question?
<mikea> bazhang, 4.8 would do the trick, I think
<bazhang> mikea, check the link in the topic here
<mikea> here goes nothin'
<Whiskey`Wonka> has that bug where apt-get, aptitude, and kpackagemanager/muon are out of sync been fixed?
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, bug link?
<Whiskey`Wonka> bazhang: if i remembered the tracker number i wouldnt be asking
<Whiskey`Wonka> it was back in Dec/Jan
<Whiskey`Wonka> that /i/ noticed it, and someone here linked it, but i seam to have failed to bookmark it (thought i did)
<bazhang> I recall a muon issue a short while back, was this related to hash sum mismatches, by chance?
<Whiskey`Wonka> uhm, could be, i will look that up
<bazhang> if so, that one still exists
<Whiskey`Wonka> what i remember is that i could /only/ use apt-get via cli for packages, anything else and blam, in a depends hell that is not resolvable
<bazhang> or if it's two, they both are still an issue
<bazhang> yes
<Whiskey`Wonka> thats the one?
<bazhang> for kde it was Muon
<bazhang> and usc for gnome
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok, so what do i do to upgrade/update?
<Whiskey`Wonka> causedoing it from apt will still borke the system
<Whiskey`Wonka> bork*
<bazhang> just checking if I have still have it via console
<sparr> how should I upgrade my nvidia drivers on an ubuntu machine running KDE?
<bazhang> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<bazhang> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu10 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 136 kB
<sparr> thanks
<bazhang> yes, I have the hash sum mismatch i ssue
<bazhang> iirc removing the partial files via nautilus/dolphin/whathaveyou fixed it
<Whiskey`Wonka> well googles not finding much with 'kubuntu apt-get muon hash bug'
<Whiskey`Wonka> well /what/ partial files? im very behind the 8 ball on what the bug is and how to resolve it or work around it /other/ then just sticking to apt-get
<Whiskey`Wonka> mind you, i dont mind apt-get and use it for just about everything.
<bazhang> well thats the problem, at least here. everything, including apt-get, is stuffed
<Whiskey`Wonka> it works fine as long as i /only/ use it, and ive not tried a dist update/upgrade
<Whiskey`Wonka> so ill stick with my crappy wifi drivers for now
<bazhang> sounds like the muon issue is different then
<Whiskey`Wonka> it sounds right on to me. as long as you only apt-get install XXX and do not do /anything/ else, it works ok
<Whiskey`Wonka> but if you remove a package or update one, your boned
<kelroy> anyone else have problems with muon software center being broken out of the box with 64x?
<zlf> hello
<zlf> Does anybody update the kde to version 4.8?
<mansoor> Hello all
<mansoor> Anyone know why my graphics card sucks on linux when it rocks on widnows? and how to fix it? Ihave an NVidia gtx 250 and I have restricted drivers enabled and installed but for a WebGl  application on windows i get 60 FPS on linux I get 20 if I'm lucky :((
<stephans_> Q: how do you get gnome apps to use a given gnome theme in KDE? I have selected the theme I want in the control panel but nothing happens.
<jmichaelx> stephans_:  your GTK theming should still work on GTK2 apps...it is with the new GTK3 apps that you are having this problem. i do not know what the solution is for those.
<hateball> jmichaelx, stephans_: that is added in KDE 4.8
<hateball> GTK3 theming that is
<jmichaelx> hateball: ty, i was not aware of that
<hateball> jmichaelx: may be offtopic, but here if you're interested http://hugo-kde.blogspot.com/2012/01/oxygen-gtk3-10-is-out.html
<stephans_> OK thank you
<ocs> join #bash
<xiexiaodong> HELLO EVERY
<xiexiaodong> hello every!!!!!!
<maniX> Hello kubuntu, is someone familiar with quassel? I wanted to know of how to configure my system proxy to quasse
<bazhang> maniX, tried #quassel ?
<lightstar> maniX: You want to direct your traffic through a proxy? You can check the settings in Settings -> Configure Quassel -> Networks, edit the server of your choice and you will find the option
<maniX> lemme try
<maniX> lightstar: It didnt worked: what i did was quassel>configure quassel >in irc network> there in network details> servers >edit> advanced> ticked use proxy> selected SOCKS5 and entered proxy
<maniX> lightstar: but it didnt seemed to work
<viKtor__> Can someone tell me how to use spell checking in every app like web browser, quassel and so on?
<lightstar> maniX: hmm...can the socks work for other apps i.e. firefox, rekonq?
<bazhang> viKtor__, that would be in the settings of each app
<viKtor__> bazhang: calligra and telepathy work with aspell and libreoffice with huspell
<viKtor__> but no chances with others apps :S
<maniX> lightstar: in firefox, i had the option to set the proxy for all http, https, ssl,socks
<lightstar> maniX: what version of quassel are you using?
<maniX> and it is working
<maniX> 0.7.3
<lightstar> same version..hang on, lemme test it out on another machine
<maniX> sure
<stephans_> has anyone here heard of the venus project?
<lightstar> maniX: it seems to work on my SOCKS5 proxy
<lightstar> maniX: how did you set up the SOCKS if you don't mind me asking
<maniX> No problem at all lightstar
<lightstar> maniX: i checked it out on version 0.7.1 and it works as well
<maniX> wait a sec
<maniX> Sorry lightstar its http proxy, not socks5. But when i try connecting via http, i get this error "Connection failure: Proxy denied connection"
<lightstar> maniX: eh? is the proxy yours? you might need to check out the config to check if there are any restrictions
<lightstar> maniX: wait, if you're using a http proxy, in quassel did you select http instead of socks?
<maniX> Actually i am in my university; so i am on university wifi
<maniX> yes
<maniX> i have it double checked
<lightstar> maniX: ahhh...hmm, they might be blocking some things on the proxy. Just a guess
<maniX> lightstar: but i am using my browser to chat on irc on same net
<lightstar> maniX: maybe the proxy checks for identification sent from the client. If the client sends an identification that the proxy doesn't recognize, it probably will block it.
<BluesKaj> "morning
<maniX> lightstar: i am a newbie here man. can u suggest me what needs to be done here?
<lightstar> maniX: its ok :)
<lightstar> maniX: really coming up blank..haha
<maniX> lightstar: dude its been just 3 months since i started using linux on regular basis. it is fun but takes like tons of time to get hold
<maniX> lightstar: in this time i learnt things i never even imagined existed
<lightstar> maniX: you might need to visit #quassel to see if they can help. But I seriously think there is some kinda filter on the proxy limiting the user agents.
<lightstar> maniX: Welcome to the wonderful world of Linux. Don't worry. I feel your pain. I went through it 10 years ago..hehe
<maniX> it is possible.. But what confuses me is, if chromium can run webchat.freenode.net; then why cant quassel work
<maniX> lightstar: hmm... But i can guarantee your pain was much more then mine... There is much more support these days
<lightstar> maniX: well its like this. Your browser sends something called a user-agent to identify itself
<lightstar> maniX: some proxies are configured to only allow certain types of browsers to pass through (like in most organizations)
<maniX> ok..
<lightstar> maniX: you got that right, in those days there were lots of RTFM moments and compilation (well at least on Slackware)
<maniX> lightstar: and that goes straight off my head
<maniX> :(
<lightstar> maniX:  lol, in time you'll figure it out :)
<maniX> whats RTFM?
<lightstar> maniX: Read The F*****G Manual
<bazhang> something quite rude
<maniX> lols
<maniX> :D
<bazhang> the equivalent of google it
<lightstar> totally, it was after Ubuntu came along that the community got nicer
<lightstar> and in those days, documentations weren't actually top of the line like it is now
<maniX> lightstar: i really like ubuntu, it is much simpler as compared to other linux distros
<lightstar> maniX: I have to agree. Well, cept for Unity which I hate with a passion :P
<maniX> lightstar: Ahh.. you got that right.. i replace my unity environment with gnome shell to get rid of it..:D (just loved the fedora feel with ubuntu on)
<lightstar> maniX: I used to be an XFCE user. Switched to KDE only a few months ago but I LOVE the apps and integration
<maniX> lightstar: now this sounds intrestin; how is xfce? i have never used it
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Hi, how can I change the size of the letters of the Menus in the Windows?
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Often, eg. Firefox, this Menutext is written in Mini-Letter-Size, so that it is unreadable.
<Haakon_der_Wikin> I work with HDMI-Konnections.
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Can you help please?
<tsimpson> Haakon_der_Wikin: in System Settings -> Application Appearance -> Fonts and System Settings -> Application Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Thanks, will try it.
<tsimpson> you may need to logout and back in again to see the changes
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Thanks
<Haakon_der_Wikin> I see, it affects Kontact immediately, but not firefox
<Haakon_der_Wikin> I will log out, mom
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Hi, Kontact was changed, Rawstudio and Firefox not  :(
<tsimpson> my firefox seems to use the same font as my other applications, which is how it's set in system settings
<BluesKaj> Haakon_der_Wikin,  perhaps if you open system settings with root permissions (alt+F2 , kdesudo systemsettings) , and reset the fonts there as well.
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Hi, found out: It was GTX+  ;-)
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Was set to "Eine andere Schriftart verwenden" (Use a different fonttype) and that was very smal
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Thanks a lot. Your hint leads me to the right direction.
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
<shashik> hii i am having trouble with muon software centre, can anyone help me,..
<shashik> it is crashing a lot, not even able to open it
<BluesKaj> shashik,  yes muon has soome problems , is it still open ?
<BluesKaj> some
<shashik> nope, just after i updated the package lists, it is not able to open,
<shashik> just open's for some miniseconds , i guess,
<shashik> getting a segmentation fault (11)
<BluesKaj> shashik,  open a terminal , sudo apt-get update , then if there are any updates to install , suso apt-get upgrade ... there are updates/upgrades in the repos to fix muon , but the best method is use the terminal to fix that issue
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get upgrade
<shashik> okay, thanks
<markus_> moin
<BluesKaj> use real english please
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Moinmoin
<BluesKaj> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Haakon_der_Wikin> I think, markus is german, and that was only a greeting.
<BluesKaj> no matter , that doesn't mean that ppl should use slang
<Haakon_der_Wikin> ok
<BluesKaj> ppl is acceptable short form
<rav1084> hi. i've been using fedora for 3 months and i don't like it. i want to switch back to kubuntu, would there be problems if i back up my entire /home with duplicity and then restore it in a fresh install?
<lightstar> rav1084: You shouldn't have any issues with your personal files (docs, pics, etc) but some of the config files will be affected probably.
<rav1084> lightstar: duplicity does work on kubuntu?
<lightstar> rav1084: I've never used duplicity personally but yes the package does exist on *Ubuntu. You might want to try it out on a virtual machine just in case though
<lightstar> rav1084: Though I don't see any reason why it shouldn't work. But never hurts to check it out before doing a complete wipe.
<rav1084> lightstar: thanks :)
<lightstar> rav1084: you're welcome :)
<rav1084> i don't like duplicity, but fedora doesn't have backup2l...
<lightstar> rav1084: I personally use rsnapshot but I've heard lots of good things about unison though
<lightstar> rav1084: I'll have to check out backup2 :D
<yurikoles> hi all, i just created project for kde sc upstream
<yurikoles> https://launchpad.net/kde-sc
<tsimpson> yurikoles: we already have one
<yurikoles> OH SHI~
<yurikoles> give me a link
<tsimpson> yurikoles: https://launchpad.net/kde
<phoenix_firebrd> Since adobe is going to abandon flash for linux, apart form google's support for flash through pepper api and html5, what are the other solutions.
<tsimpson> wait 5 years, when it'll actually be an issue
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: talking to me?
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: 5 years ? why so?
<tsimpson> Adobe will still be providing updates to the current flash for 5 years yet
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: oh
<tsimpson> well, security updates that is
<yurikoles> how to update info on https://launchpad.net/kde
<yurikoles> ?
<tsimpson> still, that gives us plenty of time to get a solution
<tsimpson> yurikoles: what's wrong with it?
<yurikoles> no link to wiki, old logo, etc
<tsimpson> yurikoles: you should probably poke Riddell then
<yurikoles> i just created another project because i don't saw upstream for kde-meta
<tsimpson> though those things aren't that important, it's really just a container project for other KDE components
<phoenix_firebrd> yurikoles: try #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> yurikoles: I have no idea how those pages are updated, you'd need to ask on launchpad dev channels or mailing lists to find out
<yurikoles> WTF? https://launchpad.net/kde/+announcements
<Riddell> shrug, either spam or a nonsense project someone registered
<yurikoles> i thunk someone made gazungaos part of kde
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> just a quick question, how do i update my KDE version? Is it available for kubuntu only on new release, or does it update on KDE realeases?ž
<BluesKaj> lovre,  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then update / upgrade and dist-upgrade
<tsimpson> if you're on 11.10
<BluesKaj> lovre,  yes as tsimpson says , if on 11.10
<lovre> i see. i am on 11.10, trying as we speak
<BluesKaj> lovre,  upgrading to kde 4.8 ?
<lovre> BluesKaj: yes
<lovre> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> ok , you should be fine , lovre
<lovre> should i not do that
<lovre> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<tsimpson> or you could wait a couple of months and upgrade to 12.04 ;)
<lovre> tsimpson: sure. thanks
<Guest756>  .
<Guest756> hello
<Riddell> yurikoles: added (I think)
<al3x_> kello
<al3x_> *h
<bode> connect #yalta.recruit
<sick> hi
<sick> -.-
<sick> anyone ?
<sick> anyone?
<tsimpson> do you have a question?
<sick> -.- first time run this software in kubuntu. this is a chat room ?
<maco> sick: yes, this is a tech support room for kubuntu
<tsimpson> this is the Kubuntu technical support chat room
<sick> thx.
<al3x_> hello
<dysoco> why Google is in Arabic ? :S
<dysoco> ^I just installed Kubuntu 11.10, using Rekonq at the moment
<maco> the logo?
<maco> i think that's supposed to be a sound wave for the google doodle
<dysoco> maco: nope
<dysoco> everything is in Arabic
<maco> do you have a .sa ip address?
<maco> (proxying?)
<dysoco> maco: I don't think so
<dysoco> anyway, I'll try with Firefox
<ikonia> dysoco: you're on an arabic ISP
<ikonia> dysoco: host198.190-229-68.telecom.net.ar
<ikonia> that is your host, that's why google is going to the Arabic site
<dysoco> really ? That's from Argentina :S
<ikonia> oooh is .ar agentina ?
<ikonia> I that that was ag
<maco> i wonder if google thought the same thing :P
<ikonia> in that case....ignore that
<dysoco> OK then :P
<ikonia> dysoco: what url are you using on google ?
<ikonia> google.com ?
<dysoco> BTW; Google.com ; Google.es ... they are all the same
<ikonia> google.com is a redirector, eg: if I visit google.com it goes to google.es
<ikonia> dysoco: can you take a screenshot please ?
<dysoco> BTW: I remember an application that let you modify the grub easily, what whas his name ?
<dysoco> wait, i'll install Firefox and see if it works properly now
<yofel> dysoco: install the kde-config-grub2 package, then you'll find it in system settings -> startup and shutdown -> grub2 bootloader
<dysoco> thanks
<dysoco> yofel: I installed it but it's not there
<dysoco> Oh, OK, it is now
<dysoco> OK. Firefox goes to normal Google, that was a Reqonk bug then :P
<raveendra_> how to use vgaswitchroo in kubuntu11.10 on a system with ATI HD5470 GPU and intel GPU? please if u give the link to the shell script for the same, that would be helpful
<ubuntu> I was installing recordmypc (or whatever it's called) and the ubuntu tutorial website advised me to install MENCODER... no problem. Installed it and it uninstalled a bunch of Gnome3 (yes, i know this is a kubuntu forum, but the problem is larger than UI)... now, after a reset, I had some red error-text that flashed by faster than I could see. Now the UBUNTU heading, with the five dots beneath, has been sitting, loading, overnight. and there it remains.
<ubuntu> ideas? help? prayers? I've got a paper that I need to finish on that machine. :(
<ubuntu> on my netbook as it happens... at the same desk as the deceased.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu,  installing recordmypc should cause your symptoms unless it removed your graphics settings and driver ...have you tried a hard reboot ?
<BluesKaj> should NOT
<ubuntu> the computer has been turned off until it was cold, then restarted... nothing. :( that's when the panic set in
<BluesKaj> does it boot into grub , if so try the recovery kernel
<ubuntu> once it finishes post, the screen goes black for 10-15 seconds, then the ubuntu loading icon shows, with three underscore dots that turn white to orange, know the ones i mean? that's where it hung... for 12 hours... and here i am
<ubuntu> i assume there's a verbose boot-up sequence
<ubuntu> (i'm not green, just not quite your levels yet.)
<EvilResistance> ubuntu: i know i cant force you to, but could you change your nick off of "ubuntu" please?  its a nick owned by the IRC Council so... :/
<ubuntu> running off the live-boot install. it was the default nick... i'm searching for how to fix it myself... no worries. :)
<ubuntu> i have no desire to make waves, you guys have been so good to me over the past few years
<ubuntu> better?
<ubuntu> hmm.
<ubuntu> (supposed to say "LoreCaster"
<ubuntu> Now?
<ubuntu> grrr
<ubuntu> Now?
<ubuntu> lemme log-out and log backin.
<LoreCaster> There we go!
<LoreCaster> :D now, with one success under our proverbial belts, let's lick this fussy boot-up :D
<Combatjuan> Is there a way to flag a window to be visible on desktops 1 and 2 but not 3?  As I recall, the boxes in the "To Desktop->" link used to be checkboxes instead of option boxes.
<Combatjuan> I might be remembering KDE 3 though...
<Combatjuan> In my ideal interface selecting the box portion in the To Desktop menu would check the box whereas selecting the word portion would check that box and uncheck all others.
<Combatjuan> I'll bet that pees all over the HIG though.
<LoreCaster> (it's me, the user formally known as UBUNTU)
<LoreCaster> with the boot-up after POST problem?
<BluesKaj> i asked earlier LoreCaster, do you see a grub menu ?
<LoreCaster> never get there.
<LoreCaster> i described the UBUNTU logo with those 5 or 6 dots that change colour? the loading screen?
<LoreCaster> GRUB should follow immediately, as I recall. If i had grub, i'd go into safemode and go from there... :(
<BluesKaj> so you don't have autologin enabled ?
<LoreCaster> nope, every restart I have to click on the user
<BluesKaj> if you run ubuntu then it could be a unity problem
<LoreCaster> i was running GNOME3, i despise unity :P
<BluesKaj> ok gnome 3 then ...maybe you should  ask in #ubuntu
<LoreCaster> i remember when I was installing Mencoder... it removed a bunch of packages... some of them had GNOME in the title. it struck me as odd... then during a regular reset after an update, i saw red text in a verbose shutdown
<LoreCaster> but what I mean is it happens before i even get to choose the shell
<yofel> LoreCaster: wait, you see the boot splash with the dots? Then you're already past grub
<LoreCaster> wierd...
<yofel> grub is invisible by default
<LoreCaster> alrighty. that info helps me... i already know something changed.
<BluesKaj> that's what I found confusing
<LoreCaster> ah
<LoreCaster> my appologies.
<qw-Russian> help me please
<qw-Russian> i would like install Windows XP for Ubuntu 10.4 but i would like unistall VirtualBox and reinstall VirtualBox I don't know as me it to make and establish then through VirtualBox Windows XP
<yofel> I think the key to make it visible was holding the left shift key after the bios screen
<BluesKaj> LoreCaster,  after the bios scrn hold down shift until grub appears
<BluesKaj> yofel,  :)
<LoreCaster> shift, you got it. booting now :D
<LoreCaster> grub loading
<LoreCaster> black screen atm
<LoreCaster> and back to the ubuntu logo with dots
<yofel> did grub show up?
<BluesKaj> LoreCaster, try the recobery kernel in grub
<BluesKaj> recovery
<LoreCaster> it said "grub loading..." screen went black, and then the ubuntu logo came up. no options and no grub. :S
<BluesKaj> hold the shift key 'til grub menu shows up
<LoreCaster> ahh, there we go
<LoreCaster> recovery mode?
<qw-Russian> help me
<BluesKaj> yes
<LoreCaster> in verbose mode now
<LoreCaster> (I REALLY appreciate this, ladies and gents)
<qw-Russian> in the screen i see next message: No bootable medium found! System halted
<LoreCaster> okay... 4 recovery mode options. resume, fsck, remount and root :)
<BluesKaj> !ru | qw-Russian
<ubottu> qw-Russian: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> your transltor isn't working very well , qw-Russian ^^
<BluesKaj> heh translator
<qw-Russian> what to me to do ?
<LoreCaster> (not being impatient, just proactive) shall I "fsck"? Check all file systems? or shall I "root" and drop into root shell and wait for more instructions?
<BluesKaj> LoreCaster,  root , then update and upgrade
<LoreCaster> what commands, specifically? (so i can't screw this up) I would assume "sudo apt-get install update"
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , LoreCaster
<LoreCaster> wait... what?! When the "recovery menu" comes up, the keyboard stops working. i can't scroll, type, even restart. :S numlock won't even engage/disengage
<LoreCaster> rebooted, tried it again, same result
<BluesKaj> looks like a HW problem
<LoreCaster> but now... the function key (multimedia keyboard) light will flash if i tap the button, but caps won't, and num won't. this is terribly frustrating. i got INTO the menu with "shift"...
<LoreCaster> pulled the usb keyb out of the hub and right into the front bus of the tower, see if that helps
<LoreCaster> no change. still no way to select any options. "enter" won't even work
<LoreCaster> ctrl+alt+del either :S
<BluesKaj> these symptoms are entirely new to me
<LoreCaster> imagine how i feel.
<BluesKaj> do you have a /home partition ?
<LoreCaster> and while it superficially sounds like a hardware failure, the failure only occurs at this screen... and works otherwise. sounds software.
<LoreCaster> i didn't play with partitions at all after the base install from a clean drive.
<LoreCaster> should be default settings as far as that is concerned
<BluesKaj> it's not hardware failure as such , it's software unable to communicate with HW
<LoreCaster> that's what i mean... :)
<BluesKaj> is what I meant
<BluesKaj> there is one method that might work .... reinstall without formatting , this will save your data but reinstall the OS
<LoreCaster> and all program settings? files saved to desktop?
<BluesKaj> well, I haven't done in a while , not since 10.10 , but it should yes
<LoreCaster> oh, nice!
<LoreCaster> how would I go about that without installing a side-by-side?
<BluesKaj> sde by side ...what exactly do you mean?
<LoreCaster> I've done that sort of install before, and i had the option between two independent OS
<LoreCaster> s... sort of like installing linux and Win7 on the same system on the same drive.
<LoreCaster> unless the install system has dramatically changed...
<BluesKaj> LoreCaster,  the reinstall method i used was with the alternate install live cd...and manual partitoning , make sure you don't reformat
<LoreCaster> I'm using the live "CD" (SD) for this session on my netbook. anything special for the partitioning? I think i'll boot the OS fully first, and backup my data, just in case :P
<BluesKaj> absolutely ..always backup
<BluesKaj> LoreCaster,  no you need the alternate install cd
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<shashik> help me, i am unable to save my ssh keys on the launchpad
<shashik> it just says Invalid public key
<rosco_y> What is the apt-get command to install java?
<tsimpson> shashik: you should ask in #launchpad
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<shashik> ook tsimpson ,
<shashik> thanks
<tsimpson> rosco_y: just install default-jre
<DaemonFC> Oracle's proprietary Java has been removed from the Ubuntu repositories because Oracle changed their distributor agreement to disallow distributions to distribute it
<tsimpson> rosco_y: or just "icedtea-plugin" for the browser plugin
<rosco_y> tsimpson: ty, I tried downloading and installing from http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp?locale=en, but it isn't working in my browser
<DaemonFC> it's recommended to use OpenJDK, an open source Java compatible runtime
<rosco_y> I'll install the default-jre once, and see what happends :)
<DaemonFC> default-jre points to OpenJDK 6, if you want browser applet support then you need icedtea-6-plugin
<rosco_y> it tells me I have the latest version installed
<rosco_y> DaemonFC: ty, I think that's my trouble
<DaemonFC> there's icedtea-netx for Java Web Start
<DaemonFC> if you need that too
<LoreCaster> back again... running the live-boot off my SD card.
<rosco_y> the icedtea-plugin took care of the problem for me--thank everybody :)
<LoreCaster> you wanted me to run the install software?
<LoreCaster> okay... home folder backed up...
<LoreCaster> I have the option to "Upgrade 11.10 to 11,10" would that be a good way to allow the computer to do the install?
<BluesKaj> LoreCaster,  yes aslong as it doesn't auto format , otherwise it's a brand new install
<LoreCaster> "documents, music, and toher personal files will be kept. installed software will be kept, where possibile. system-wide settings will be cleared."
<DasKreech> What version are you running now?
<LoreCaster> 11.10... but had a huge error during a reboot. there are even problems during GRUB... so an upgrade might fix the problem
<BluesKaj> LoreCaster,  well if you don't mind resetting system settings , fonts. wallpaper, themes etc then go ahead
<LoreCaster> perfect. I'll go with that... :D
<BluesKaj> ok , good luck
<LoreCaster> I just want you guys to know, you're all amazing. This service, your patience and your very reason to help people like myself are the reason why Linux is gaining the popularity it has today. Goddess bless you all :)
<BluesKaj> LoreCaster,  well thanks for the vote of confidence beforehand . it's appreciated :)
<LoreCaster> in my experience, the universe rewards evidence, and designs results.
<LoreCaster> oh!! one more thing... if i could bother you with it.
<LoreCaster> my webcam is working, at this very second, during install. but when install is finished, it won't work... it'll be recognizes in fstub (i think that's what it's called) and in the media settings... but will only show a black screen in CHEESE and Skype... but it works at install.
<DasKreech> LoreCaster: We can look at that when it comes back up. Working now is a good sign
<LoreCaster> it was like that before :P but yeah, after the 'upgrade'
<DasKreech> :-)
<LoreCaster> doing language packs now
<DasKreech> ok
<highnz> *test
<DasKreech> Fail
<BluesKaj> highnz,  test what
<BluesKaj> ?
<stephans_> i am tunning Ubuntu 11.4 and installed KDE since the new Gnome 3 setup was unstable in my case. i installed the kde minimal metapackage. There is only one thing missing, the volume control icon in the system tray. what did I miss?
<stephans_> running
<DasKreech> stephans_: why the kde-minimal ?
<DasKreech> Also which Gnome3 setup?
<stephans_> DasKreech, I wanted the plasma shell but not neccesarily all the KDE programs... like the KDE office suite.
<DasKreech> the KDE office suite isn't installed in Kubuntu unless you ask for it
<stephans_> Gnome 3, meaning the Ubuntu Unity
<DasKreech> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: kde-workspace): KDE Plasma workspace for desktop and laptop computers. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 788 kB, installed size 2616 kB
<DasKreech> If all you want is the shell that's all you have to install
<DasKreech> So you want the KDE Shell but all the Gnome applications is taht correct?
<DasKreech> Ta
<DasKreech> that
<stephans_> DasKreech, I like the basic setup, with file manager basically... and the desktop widgets (plasmoids?)
<stephans_> I use the other apps from Ubuntu along with chrome.
<stephans_> Like Xchat for example.
<stephans_> I also like how in KDE the 3D effects work.
<stephans_> Better than Unity for me
<DasKreech> stephans_: Alright so what are you missing?
<stephans_> I am not sure if there are so many good apps written for KDE other than K3B... and some others...
<stephans_> I am missing the volume control
<stephans_> the speaker in the lower right
<DasKreech> stephans_: Okular
<stephans_> that you can control the volume with...
<stephans_> Okilar?
<stephans_> Okular..
<DasKreech> A good KDE app :)
<stephans_> ah!
<stephans_> What does it do?
<DasKreech> !info kmix
<ubottu> kmix (source: kdemultimedia): volume control and mixer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 366 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<DasKreech> !info okular
<ubottu> okular (source: okular): universal document viewer. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 974 kB, installed size 3180 kB
<stephans_> OK, I see that the volume control kmix is optional in the main? Hm... odd...
<DasKreech> stephans_: opens documents. Pdfs etc
<stephans_> i will give okular a try...
<stephans_> so its a viewer then?
<DasKreech> Yes
<DasKreech> does CBR
 * DasKreech hugs okular
<stephans_> CBR?
<DasKreech> Comic Book
<DasKreech> stephans_: better?
<LoreCaster> it's me again...
<LoreCaster> the install was in it's last seconds and it crashed. i have a black screen with white text... and a circular (ubuntu) icon. it says... "kernal panic - not syncing: attemped to kill init"
<DasKreech> hi LoreCaster
<LoreCaster> hello again, DasKreech
<DasKreech> LoreCaster: that's odd. I presume you tried to reboot ?
<DasKreech> Are you on the machine now or this is a different machine?
<LoreCaster> i am sitting at the desk, on my netbook. my desktop is the one flipping out. the system froze solid here, i didn't want to lose nay valuable code
<LoreCaster> i can restart it now, if you like... the mouse won't even move. haha
<stephans_> DasKreech, yes now it is there. Thanks lots.
<LoreCaster> the last line of code on the screen reads "panic occurred, switching back to text console"
<LoreCaster> days like this I almost consider abandoning the path that life has chosen for me... to live in a luddite monestary in the woods -tear-
<BluesKaj> LoreCaster,  do you have a prompt , if you do ctl+alt +f1 ?
<DasKreech> LoreCaster: :)
<DasKreech> stephans_: Ok :)
<DasKreech> LoreCaster: how's reboot going?
<LoreCaster> -frustration- no prompt... the screen is completely frozen.
<LoreCaster> shall I reboot back into the live-boot, or try to go into the HDD install?
<LoreCaster> on reboot, if i let grub load, i get huge distortion in the screen and another lockup. no ctrl-alt-delete response, horizontal bars and no legible text
<LoreCaster> rebooted again into grub and trying to enter recovery mode
<LoreCaster> same problem in grub recov as before
<LoreCaster> next reboot went into grub automatically... hit first option ( i assumed it was to resume normally) and now i have a underscore cursor blinking in the top left of the screen, no text, no mouse, no progression
<LoreCaster> i'm losing my mind. I may just blow away the partitions and start from a fresh install.
<DasKreech> LoreCaster: Are you sure the drive is ok?
<DasKreech> a kernel panic on a new install from recovery mode is not normal
<LoreCaster> my live-SD boot is up. i'll run a scan of the disk. any particular command you'd recommend? i'd just use a gpartd scan, personanally...
<LoreCaster> doing a gpart scan now... 500gb drive. finsihed without any blips.
<LoreCaster> i guess i could blow away the entire drive, format it while isolating bad sectors... and reinstall from scratch?
<LoreCaster> No feedback?
<Lynoure> How does one define which audio device actually outputs the sound? My Multimedia settings just show PulseAudio and I'd like to get my music out through the internal audio card by default instead of the hdmi
<Lynoure> (Both are able to make sound, that has been tested)
<Lynoure> Any ideas?
<LoreCaster> alrighty... you all take care, and thanks again. I know you have lives (those lovely things that i've heard so much about, but as a university student have not experienced first hand in abuot 3 years)
<Lynoure> Does anyone here have multiple sound cards? E.g. internal one and display card capable of outputting audio via hdmi?
<LoreCaster> yeah, it's me again. I tried the live-install and got "ubi-partman exit code 10"
<LoreCaster> ideas?
<DasKreech> LoreCaster: Did you do a CD check on the CD?
<LoreCaster> SD card. how would I go about that?
<LoreCaster> i'm just going to run a straight install to the disk, without the live-boot.
<LoreCaster> really sick of playing games with the kernal. :P
<DasKreech> LoreCaster: Should have a check option on startup
<DasKreech> Lynoure: The Second tab of phonon config should allow you to choose soundcard
<DasKreech> LoreCaster: You did a checksum on the image?
<deusr> hi
<deusr> Does anyone know how to lock the plasma for users unable to make changes?
<DasKreech> deusr: kiosk
<deusr> DasKreech: for kde 4.7
<LoreCaster> it worked before, DasKreech, a number of times. anyway, running a from-scratch one now.
<Lynoure> DasKreech: the second tab lets me fiddle with the setting for each, and test if they work, but does not let me change where the music actually plays from
<deusr> the kiosk is for kde 3, no?
<Lynoure> DasKreech: I'm trying renaming ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and restarting KDE tomorrow, and ask again tomorrow if that does not help
<DasKreech> deusr: Should still work for KDE 4.x. You can ask in #plasma if you want more specific instructions
<DasKreech> Lynoure: Alright
<DasKreech> LoreCaster: Strange :-/
<LoreCaster> no kidding. i'll grab a nap while this is installing... back in about an hour or so. depending how i'm feeling, I may tackle my WEBCAM... otherwise, it's been a pleasure. :)
<deusr> DasKreech: thank's
<Lynoure> DasKreech: but if you know how one could neatly remove PulseAudio, I could maybe try that later.
<DasKreech> Lynoure: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio ?
<Ezim> why do you want to remove pulseaudio?
<Lynoure> DasKreech: and that is enough? Ok.
 * DasKreech introduces Ezim to Lynoure 's problem
<Lynoure> Ezim: not sure if I want anymore... but with 4.7 I had knotify4 hogging massive resources, mostly memory, and I was told that PulseAudio is probably the real culprit
<Lynoure> Ezim: but I have not seen that happen so with 4.8 anymore. But just in case...
<Ezim> Lynoure, okey I understand. I have never had this issue.
<Lynoure> Ezim: my current problem is that Phonon config only shows PulseAudio and I cannot find a way to configure exactly which device should be used
<Lynoure> Ezim: and I prefer my real speakers massively over the monitor speakers (which seem to be now the default, somehow)
<Ezim> Lynoure, okey. then I understand.
<Lynoure> Ezim: if you know how to configure PulseAudio, that too could help.
<Ezim> Lynoure, you can try pavucontrol.
<deusr> There is something for plasma? http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kiosktool/
<Lynoure> Ezim: thanks, I'll try that too tomorrow :)
<Lynoure> (past midnight here)
<Ezim> Lynoure, you will find it in the repo.
<Lynoure> Ezim: yup, installed already, just too tired for the rest of it now :)
<DasKreech> deusr: I know it's there but I haven't done a lasma lockdown myself. #plasma might help more
<deusr> ye..ok
<Lateralus138> Hello
<uglyoldbob> can i upgrade to kubuntu 11.10 from ubuntu-10.04 safely?
<gomiboy> uglyoldbob: you have to upgrade to 10.10 and 11.04 first... or wait a couple of months and upgrade directly to 12.04
<uglyoldbob> how would i properly do a transition from ubuntu-10.04 to kubuntu-10.04?
<Slappy_> i always thought that as linux progressed it would be easier to just plug in a old wireless card into an older laptop and boom everything works. guess i was wrong.
<Slappy_> i've tried linux mint/ubuntu and now kubuntu with a linksys wpc54g pcmcia card with a dell 8500 laptop and still can't get it working.
<gomiboy> uglyoldbob: install kubuntu-desktop and than: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdelucid
#kubuntu 2012-02-23
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rajuramvani> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<sizz> I enjoy enemy territory, and I was wondering if anyone plays any commercial windows PC games on linux via wine, and if so, which ones run well e.g. the Call of Duty series?
<rajuramvani> send me anybody solve my problem-subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<designbybeck> Greetings all! I think someone posted this problem a few days ago. But I don't remember seeing a solution. And now I have this problem!
<designbybeck> Simple box, new install, hooked to a 42" TV via VGA
<designbybeck> when live booting and installing everything looked correct. Then after install and reboot, all the font is BIG!
<designbybeck> icons and bar look correct size, but all fonts seem to have been made BIG, any idea why?
<DaemonFC> have the font sizes actually been changed by something?
<DaemonFC> Kubuntu defaults mostly to size 8-9
<designbybeck> haven't touched any settings DaemonFC this was a new install reboot
<DaemonFC> why VGA anyway? Does HDMI not work?
<designbybeck> this was for a LinuxMCE Core box, so it was going to be headless anyway
<designbybeck> it only had VGA
<designbybeck> i had put Kubuntu on there just to play with
<designbybeck> I still haven't bought the rest of my hardware
<designbybeck> so i was just playing with it
<DaemonFC> fair enough, but VGA can do weird stuff with a LCD/LED display
<designbybeck> Hmmmm
<DaemonFC> if you have the option to use DVI, DisplayPort, or HDMI, it's better to do that
<designbybeck> sadly no
<DaemonFC> most displays and video cards try to compensate for the oddities of VGA, and usually get everything a bit wrong
<DaemonFC> :)
<DaemonFC> designbybeck: are you using any kind of font antialiasing?
<DaemonFC> especially subpixel
<designbybeck> what ever is the default
<designbybeck> i don't know
<DaemonFC> try disabling font antialiasing and forcing 96 dpi
<designbybeck> where do i find that at?
<DaemonFC> system settings / application appearance / fonts
<designbybeck> Hey DaemonFC looks li ke that fixed it
<designbybeck> Thanks! :)
<designbybeck> it said might only affect newly opened windows
<designbybeck> so some still have big fonts, but the system window i reopened and those fonts are correct now!
<DaemonFC> I had a hunch. Usually the more specific you try to be over VGA, the more of a disaster it results in.
<designbybeck>  Good to know
<DaemonFC> logging out and back in will probably fix the rest
<designbybeck> we'll i'm downloading LinuxMCE on this box right now so i'll wait for that
<designbybeck> and by this box I mean the one that will be the core
<designbybeck> not the one i'm chatting on
<DaemonFC> Death to VGA, VGA boo!! bad VGA
<DaemonFC> (bad!)
<DaemonFC> none of my systems have used VGA since I went to LCD/LED displays
<DaemonFC> I tried it out once and it led to some less than optimal results
<DaemonFC> it's hard to get people away from 1980s technology when it comes packed with every monitor and it's the only "monitor cable" that Walmart sells
<DaemonFC> by the time people are pried off of it, the world will have moved away from DVI anyway, and onto HDMI or DisplayPort
<mosno> is asking about KDE apps as they relate to being run under Unity offtopic?
<fahad_> hi
<fahad_> Anyone here?
<fahad_> I am going to ask about kde 4.8
<designbybeck> what about it fahad_
<fahad_> can i install it?
<designbybeck> sure ;)
<designbybeck> I did 12 times today
<designbybeck> was updating a lab today
<fahad_> Is it safe ?:)
<designbybeck> yep
<designbybeck> as far as I can tell
<fahad_> How?
<designbybeck> i've been running it on my main laptop for about a week
<fahad_> plz giv me any tutprial and pros and cons
<designbybeck> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<designbybeck> sudo apt-get update
<designbybeck> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<designbybeck> then restart fahad_
<fahad_> ok thanks.
<designbybeck> i've gotta take off for now, good luck with it, if you have probs i'm sure someone can help you out
<designbybeck> it has been good for me so far!
<designbybeck> later all!
<DasKreech> sizz: did you check the WineHQ appsdb ?
<adflinux> este  es el chas en español??
<adflinux> no veo q nadie  hablr!!
<adflinux> hable!!
<adflinux> ?'
<Unit193> !es | adflinux
<ubottu> adflinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<adflinux> Exelente!! grax!!
<Axel-88> I am confused about Activities and Desktops. Some of the websites do not really explain it that well. Is there an in depth manual for how to order activities and desktops?
<DasKreech> Axel-88: Order them?
<Axel-88> sorry, i meant organize them.
<DasKreech> Axel-88: Activites don't really need organizing
<DasKreech> Desktops are organized with the pager settings
<Axel-88> I dont know how to ask the question. I am fairly new to using Linux full time. I wanted to set my computer up so that it is divided between college classes, and everything else. I wanted to subdivide the classes into their own screens each independent. I keep stumbling with the desktops not being configurable so that each menu bar is different.
<DasKreech> Axel-88: Ok tell me what you understand and I'll help you from there
<Axel-88> Right now, for example-- I have set up four desktops under an Activity named Schooling. I want to set one desktop up with a normal menu bar. The other desktop without a menu bar but having some plasma widgets that launch some of the art programs.
<Axel-88> The meny bar seems to respond to all four desktops, instead of just the one. I dont want it on another desktop, and the applications that are up on the first desktop, i dont want viewable while in the others. Does that make sense?
<DasKreech> Axel-88: you right clicked the pager and under virtual desktop clicked different widgets for each desktop ?
<DasKreech> Sorry Right click Pager -> pager settings -> Virtual Desktops -> different widgets for each desktop
<DasKreech> Though I honestly don't know if that works for the panel :)
<Axel-88> I found it. Yes, it is clicked.
<Axel-88> I like the ability to split things up into activities.
<DasKreech> I know that would work with multiple activites :-/ I've not tried that kind of Activity /Desktop / Activity nesting yet
<DasKreech> Axel-88: By menu bar I guess you mean taskbar on the panel?
<Axel-88> I think the term is Panel. The bar that goes across the bottom of the screen.
<Axel-88> If i delete it in one desktop, it disappears in the other 3.
<DasKreech> Right thats the panel
<DasKreech> Yeah I think thats the general thing that happens now.
<DasKreech> They may have a hidden config that stops that but I honestly haven't looked at that since KDE 4.2
<Axel-88> Is there a switch somewhere that changes the panel?
<DasKreech> I'd say ask in #plasma but they are all asleep (or just waking up) now
<DasKreech> What do you mean changes the panel?
<Axel-88> I was thinking of using one of the desktops as an artboard/brainstorming-board with just a picture and some widgets on it but no panel.
<Axel-88> I found the switch that lets the Task Manager only report on what is open on each desktop. :)
<rosco_y> Does anyone know of softare that would enable me to download mp3 files?
<rosco_y> I'd like to download some of these files to my mp3 player so I could listen to them away from my pc:  http://www.archive.org/details/otr_cbsradiomysterytheater
<DasKreech> Axel-88: Is that good enough?
<DasKreech>  that's what I do myself :)
<DasKreech> Though I do hide the panel
<Lynoure> rosco_y: any web browser, right click, save. Or wget with the right command for all of  them
<DasKreech> rosco_y: try kget
<Axel-88> Yes, Thank you DasKreech. You were very helpful.
<stranger_> rosco_y: after you download them on your PC, most mp3 Players are seen as normal thumb drives so you should see it in Dolphin(the file manager)
<rosco_y> Lynoure, stranger_ -- thank you.  I tried right-clicking, the "save as" option isn't available for some reason (I was using chrome....I'll try with mozilla once.)
<rosco_y> I take it back...I just didn't understand the "save link as" option
<rosco_y> Thank you very much :)
<stranger_> :)
<ubuntu> somebody help me...
<ubuntu> I wanna rescue some data from one partition to another partition
<jonah> hi everybody. i'm having a problem installing vmware player. i'm on a new Asus zenbook which doesn't work great yet with linux so i installed kernel 3.3.0rc7 but now when i try install vmware player it says i have the wrong gcc version to what my kernel was compiled on. i've tried also install gcc-4-4-base as well but it doesn't seem to help. does anyone know a way around it? thanks for any help
<ubuntu> jonah; i believe that these guys dont like to help : )
<jonah> ubuntu: why what makes you say that?
<ubuntu> i need help to rescue win7 partitions...
<ubuntu> nobody hear me :~~~~~~~~
<ubuntu> jonah: do you known how to use ntfdclone?
<ubuntu> jonah: ntfsclone : )
<jonah> ubuntu: hang in there. i've had so many problems over the years and someone in hear has always helped in the end. you just gotta keep asking and checking back when different people are online
<jonah> ubuntu: sorry i don't know how to use windows
<ubuntu> i`m in linux tooo
<ubuntu> jonah; i`m in linux too
<jonah> ubuntu: good for you. you'd be best ditching windows 7 completely really. it always just leads to trouble and problems from what i've heard...
<ubuntu> jonah; the only problem with linux are the games : )
<jonah> ubuntu: yeah they do suck - i don't think we have many gamers in the linux world so if good ones were released there wouldn't be enough sales
<ubuntu> sun tsu; can you help me?
<ubuntu> lets go to manuales...
<ubuntu> somebody help me?
<ubuntu> hi! i need help
<amparanoid> I need help! Somebody help me?
<Lynoure> amparanoid: help is fastest gotten by telling people what the problem is...
<amparanoid> oh thanks!!!
<amparanoid> I`m trying to back-up files from a partition to another partition, with ntfsclone, in my personal computer
<amparanoid> lynoure; can you understand me?
<Lynoure> amparanoid: yes, though I've never used ntfsclone myself.
<amparanoid> hum...
<Lynoure> actually, apt-cache search ntfsclone shows nothing...
<amparanoid> i'm using a live cd of kunbutu
<Lynoure> ah
<Lynoure> go on.
<amparanoid> ok ok, i'll read the manual of ntfsclone again...
<Lynoure> amparanoid: I mean, what is the problem... you are trying to, but?
<amparanoid> I have bad sectors problem with a extended partition of win 7
<amparanoid> i checked all partitions with kunbutu`s partition manager
<amparanoid> and, the software 'told' that I can rescue my data with ntfsclone
<Lynoure> amparanoid: so far sounds sensible
<amparanoid> but, i`m trying to make this comand: sudo ntfsclone -o /dev/sda5 /dev/sda6
<Lynoure> amparanoid: If you have bad sectors in your disk, I'd recommend backing up to some other disk than that same one. Just in case.
<amparanoid> i`m not in this case ? )
<amparanoid> it's 3:00 am here, there's no shops openend rsrs
<amparanoid> i wanna learn to use this comand, it's a opportunity
<Lynoure> amparanoid: the command looks fine, but of course I don't know what your partitions are
<Lynoure> amparanoid: so what happens?
<Lynoure> amparanoid: copying to the same disk, in the worst case, will just make things worse. (some disk problems get worse with disk use) And it's going to be slow.  But, I get your point too.
<amparanoid> the console returns? output device is too small to fit the NTFS image...
<Lynoure> amparanoid: probably your destination partition is too small then.
<Lynoure> amparanoid: what are the sizes?
<amparanoid> sda5 == 70gb  and sda6 == 300gb
<amparanoid> in my point of view, the destination is bigger than source
<Lynoure> amparanoid: but in this command sda5 is the destination
<amparanoid> serious? destinations cames FIRST???
<Lynoure> amparanoid: check the man file...
<Lynoure> Clone NTFS on /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdc1:
<Lynoure> ntfsclone --overwrite /dev/hdc1 /dev/hda1
<Lynoure> amparanoid: but I'd still seriously recommend going to sleep, getting a new disk tomorrow and only copying there
<amparanoid> rsrsr
<amparanoid> disks are very expensive in my country rsrsr
<Lynoure> amparanoid: it would majorly suck if your disk gave up the ghost in a middle of a disk copy
<amparanoid> but i`ve took your point
<amparanoid> hahahahah
<amparanoid> ok, change the command sounds funny
<amparanoid> i`ll try
<amparanoid> Lynoure; I had some progress here...
<amparanoid> thanks a lot!
<Lynoure> amparanoid: you are welcome :)
<amparanoid> where are you from?
<Lynoure> amparanoid: Finland
<amparanoid> Brazil
<Lynoure> amparanoid: I'm hoping to visit that country some day.
<Lynoure> amparanoid: lots of good dancing there.
<amparanoid> visite Amazonas, we have more wather than many countryes rsrs
<amparanoid> I wanna go to yout part of europe, I've meet a sweeden girl last week... I believe that i like blondies...
<amparanoid> *your
<amparanoid> o/
<hanasaki> is there a tablet that kubuntu will run on with finger gestures (like iphone/android)?
<Lynoure> hanasaki: kubuntu or kde? I think Spark-Q or whatever it was called might fit the latter.
<hanasaki> kde I guess.. gnome 3 is history for me.
<hanasaki> Lynoure:  looking for linux (w/o android) for phones / tablets
<Avihay> hanasaki: did you look at the plasma-active project? they list a few devices that they support, and they managed to get a manufacturer to produce the spark tablet with open hardware
<hanasaki> I will check thnaks Avihay
<nicklas_> hi. how do you make icon tasks not show full window previews when hovering with mouse over the icons/launchers in kde?
<nicklas_> ?
<BluesKaj> ' Morning all
<excognac> hi all.
<excognac> Just installed kubuntu, then updated but run out of battery , so it was interrupted then updated and upgraded again, and i do not have internet: the wee icon is crossed with red when ever i try to connect i can see the bar for half sec. and red again. any advices?
<chuck_> hello wonderful people!
<chuck_> I have a question about dual monitors with 11.04
<chuck_> I can get it to work with twin view... but the KDE only seems to see one monitor... with a very very wide resolution
<chuck_> also, when I tell a application to go full screen it goes across both screens
<chuck_> so instead of twin view, I am using a seperate x server
<chuck_> this works with the mouse, but not windows
<chuck_> as in the mouse can cross the screens, but windows can not
<chuck_> also KDE does not see a secondary monitor
<chuck_> I am using a nvidia card
<j3j5> chuck_: it works fine for me with 11.10
<j3j5> I have two monitors and it works just fine
<j3j5> but I don't have a nvidia, my card is Intel
<j3j5> are you using KDE settings or NVidia settings?
<chuck_> nvidia
<chuck_> but I want the dual monitor support with KDE too
<j3j5> I use the KDE system settings, but it recognises everything
<j3j5> sorry I'm not really helpful
<chuck_> thanks anyways :(
<jcook_5xdata> Anyone know how to make Telepathy pop messages up
<mantas>  
<designbybeck> I'm almost done with my Kubuntu Public Access computer
<designbybeck> I made  a "public" user today, when I tried to login with public/public
<designbybeck> it said I needed to change the password!? I didn't see where to turn that off? I was also hoping I could have it just login to the desktop without having a password at all for basic, general use. Is this possible?
<designbybeck> of course I will have the root/admin password secure and no one will have access that
<`korvin> Hey, I'm trying to install xchat, and it says that it should be in aptitude
<`korvin> but I'm getting package not found
<`korvin> also my mysql failed to install, not it's trying to update the package (and failing) every time I use aptitude
<`korvin> now*
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,   ssh login ?
<designbybeck> no
<designbybeck> just a front end desktop basic user
<designbybeck> It will be a public access computer in our library at the university BluesKaj
<designbybeck> I've installed a bunch of useful and creative programs for people to use
<BluesKaj> oh sorry , i thought you meant you couldn't autologin via ssh into the remote pc
<BluesKaj> !reositories | `korvin
<BluesKaj> !repositories | `korvin
<ubottu> `korvin: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<basso> Hello!
<basso> when i add the facebook widget, the entire plasma stuff crashes!
<BluesKaj> `korvin,  aptitude is ok as a cli package manager , but apt-get is more up to date, and handles package dependencies more precisely
<`korvin> I meant apt-get
<`korvin> =/
<DaemonFC> actually, aptitude is more useful for working yourself out of jams since it proposes possible solutions instead of saying "package needs blah, but won't be installed"
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  what is meant by "public access" pw-less logins ?
<EvilResistance> indeed
<DaemonFC> but, aptitude is not for a novice user since the solutions it proposes could end up breaking the system
<designbybeck> ah yes a pw-less login
<DaemonFC> (which is probably why it was removed from Ubuntu by default to begin with)
<designbybeck> BluesKaj:  the idea is to have anyone be able to walk up and use the computer and software without a username/password
<ikonia> DaemonFC: stop making this ups
<ikonia> the solutions it propose do not break your system
<EvilResistance> designbybeck, you are aware of the security implications of such a setup, right?
<shashik> can i change my muon package manager to ubuntu software centre package manager..??
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  then why not setup autologin in systemsettings>login screen>convenience tab> and set the autologin there
<designbybeck> nope, How so EvilResistance? if they aren't in a admin user group
<ikonia> DaemonFC: I've warned you about making things up, if you have an issue and something to back that up, it's fine to discuss, if you want ot make things up and rant about it, it will not be tollerated - clear
<DaemonFC> they can break your system if the proposed solutions want to remove certain packages
<ikonia> DaemonFC: no
<ikonia> DaemonFC: there are dependency checks
<DaemonFC> and this is the case often enough that people who don't know what they are doing should leave it alone
<designbybeck> I haven't seen that yet BluesKaj I will check
<DaemonFC> it assigns each solution a score
<EvilResistance> DaemonFC, i'm in agreement iwth ikonia
<ikonia> DaemonFC: no
<ikonia> DaemonFC: stop
<DaemonFC> well, then you've never actually had it do that then
<DaemonFC> good for you
<ikonia> DaemonFC: I've not had it do that, because it doesn't do that
<DaemonFC> it can and it does
<ikonia> DaemonFC: discussion is great, but please stop just saying things so you can have a rant
<ikonia> DaemonFC: please show me a bug logged for that
<DaemonFC> I've seen it do that for years in both Debian and Ubuntu
<EvilResistance> can you two stop bickering?
<ikonia> DaemonFC: please show me a bug logged for that
<EvilResistance> i know i'm not an op, but watching two people bicker isnt fun
<DaemonFC> so I have a feeling it's meant for people who know what they are doing with it and will tell it to move on to the next proposal or exit if it doesn't offer any solutions that don't break things
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  but you must put safeguards in so that only admin group users can make changes to apss etc , but I'm not real familar with that aspect of the user/group permissions
<ikonia> DaemonFC: show me a bug logged for the issue you are complaining about
<DaemonFC> if it has been going on this long, I don't think it is a bug
<ikonia> DaemonFC: ok - so stop making things up
<`Korvin> Hey, that fixed my issue with xchat, not I still have the issue with mysql server
<`Korvin> it's not installing
<DaemonFC> I'm not
<shashik> Can i change my muon package manager to ubuntu software centre package manager..????
<DaemonFC> when there's an unworkable dependency, aptitude will try to brute force its way around it, even if it means yanking out other packages in the dependency chain somewhere that are vital to the system
<ikonia> DaemonFC: if a package manager had a issue that broke your system due to not being able to handle dependencies properly on correclty formatted packages, do you not think at least one bug would be logged ?
<`Korvin> my mysql failed during installation, not everytime I try to install something it trys to install mysql-server which fails
<designbybeck> EvilResistance: what besides changing the public users access groups could I do to improve security?
<DaemonFC> usually what it means is that someone who is maintaining a repository you have software from has screwed something up
<DaemonFC> I had it offer to remove Amarok the other day so it could upgrade amarok-common
<ikonia> DaemonFC: ok - so the problem would be a package is not built correclty or has the dependencies not correctly assigned
<DaemonFC> it does all kinds of stupid things, that just wouldn't have been fatal
<EvilResistance> designbybeck, i'd start by having something routinely purge any user information and restore from a base setup.  rather than just have a perpetual storage of random users' information
<DaemonFC> apt would just say there are broken packages in that case
<designbybeck> ah, is this what the guest user in Ubuntu is?
<DaemonFC> aptitude would ask you to remove like maybe hundreds of things
<EvilResistance> designbybeck, i disable the guest user in Ubuntu on my system
<designbybeck> i had tried a Ubuntu setup when i first started this project, and it seemed like the guest users info got cleared out after logoff EvilResistance
<DaemonFC> of course that's not something you want a user running into if they don't know what to tell it
<ikonia> DaemonFC: I suggest you log a bug against this then
<ikonia> DaemonFC: see if you get it noticed and maybe even resolved
<EvilResistance> designbybeck, indeed, thats basically what it is
<BluesKaj> DaemonFC,  ikonia , lets not flame each other here , we're trying help and I'm sure this discussion is confusing for those needing help
<EvilResistance> designbybeck, they have access to the software, but no saved data perpetually
<DaemonFC> everytime I say anything it gets ikonia going
<DaemonFC> the sky is blue
<EvilResistance> BluesKaj, i know, right?  i'm about to call !ops on this
<BluesKaj> EvilResistance,  ikonia is an op
<EvilResistance> i know
<`Korvin> I run sudo apt-get install aptitude, it installs then I get Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.58-1ubuntu1) ...
<`Korvin> status: Unknown job: mysql
<EvilResistance> thats what makes it worse
<ikonia> EvilResistance: it's discussing a problem and the reasons behind it
<EvilResistance> because an op is bickering with someone... and should know better
<EvilResistance> ikonia, i dont see it as such
<EvilResistance> ikonia, at times its gone into the range of bickering
<ikonia> EvilResistance: that's unfortunate
<EvilResistance> i'm sure that since BluesKaj has seen fit to point out its turning into a flame fest, that i'm nto the only one with this opinion
<BluesKaj> `Korvin,  try sudo dpkg --configure -a , it might get rid of the nagging mysql install
<ikonia> EvilResistance: I'm not questioning your opinion
<`Korvin> BluesKaj,
<`Korvin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<`Korvin> Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.58-1ubuntu1) ...
<`Korvin> status: Unknown job: mysql
<ikonia> `Korvin: looks like the upstart script didn't get installed
<BluesKaj> `Korvin,  sudo apt-get -f install
<`Korvin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 386 not upgraded.
<`Korvin> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<`Korvin> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<`Korvin> Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.58-1ubuntu1) ...
<`Korvin> status: Unknown job: mysql
<FloodBotK1> `Korvin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`Korvin> thats from sudo apt-get install -f
<BluesKaj> `Korvin,  do you have all repos enabled in your package manager ?
<`Korvin> yes
<`Korvin> is there no way to just revert all changes?
<BluesKaj> `Korvin,  look in /var/log for errors , then you may need to remove broken dependencies that are listed connected to mysql errors
<BluesKaj> Unknown job: mysql , is a mystery to me to be honest ...
<`Korvin> BluesKaj, its just  initializing then shutting down
<ikonia> check for an upstart job
<ikonia> see if the job actually exists, looks like it's just not installed clean so can't see/isn't aware of the upstart job
<`Korvin> I don't know how to do that =p
 * BluesKaj watches and learns ...I hope :)
<`Korvin> when I try to run mysql
<`Korvin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ mysql
<`Korvin> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<EvilResistance> `Korvin, do you have mysql server installed?
<`Korvin> on further examination, that's just because the server isn't running
<`Korvin> EvilResistance, that's what's failing to install
<EvilResistance> `Korvin, did apt-get say *why*?
<`Korvin> why it failed?
<`Korvin> not that I know of
<`Korvin> just how it failed
<`Korvin> try to install it again, just status unknown job mysql
<ikonia> `Korvin: I'l be with you asap, I'm juggling too much
<`Korvin> heres an error message
<`Korvin> let me pastebin
<`Korvin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/854237/
<`Korvin> brb
<designbybeck> EvilResistance: is there a quick easy way to "setup" such a state for the computer? So it resets all the public users info? or discards it. There will be instructions that say thye must backup their work and take with them, beucase notthing ill be saved
<EvilResistance> unfortunately i dont know how that'd be set up, but it'd be similar to the Ubuntu 'guest' account
<designbybeck> well our IT will want to look at this setup i'm sure, even though they aren't controlling it, so I just wanted to have something to show them. I'll just let them know how the public account is not in an admin group and such
<designbybeck> root group
<BluesKaj> `Korvin,  one more thing to try , sudo dpkg --clear-avail , then update and upgrade
<`Korvin> meh
<`Korvin> tried installing a deb file, the installation hung where it tried to pull the mysql info
<`Korvin> not  sure how to stop that process
<`Korvin> says the database is locked
<BluesKaj> you have broken dependencies blocking the dkg install process , you can try looking at the dependencies and removing them individually , it can be time consuming , but it works , sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends nameofpackage(s)
<BluesKaj> `Korvin, , I recall having remove several broken depends when Libreoffice failed to install properly and was blocking dpkg
<BluesKaj> `Korvin,  did you run  sudo dpkg --clear-avail as I suggested above ?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Why not suggest "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<`Korvin> yes
<`Korvin> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<`Korvin> break time
<`Korvin> brb
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  we did that already , still locked
<DarthFrog> Sounds like he might have a lockfile left behind after a program (dpkg) crashed.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  yup ,broken dependencies
<BluesKaj> `Korvin,  this might be worth a try too , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<`Korvin> BluesKaj, still says it's locked
<BluesKaj> did you try removing msql ? i have to ask
<BluesKaj> mysql
<`Korvin> ye
<`Korvin> yes
<BluesKaj> or sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql
<`Korvin> not that
<`Korvin> one sec
<`Korvin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql
<`Korvin> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<`Korvin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<`Korvin> is there any way to override that?
<`Korvin> will rebooting help?
<`Korvin> etc.
<BluesKaj> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<`Korvin> didn't work
<`Korvin> no ouput
<BluesKaj> no output doesn't mean it didn't work necessarily
<`Korvin> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) does
<BluesKaj> damn'
<BluesKaj> so maybe a reboot , but don't think that will help
<`Korvin> alright
<`Korvin> bbs
<regisg> Hello, I've got a problem installing kdenlive. Packaging seems broken so I use this buildscript http://www.mltframework.org/twiki/bin/view/MLT/BuildScripts#Kdenlive
<regisg> It works fine but I can't get it in french
<regisg> Kde language settings is set to french, for country and prefered language
<regisg> But when I start kdenlive, the language is American English.
<regisg> There isn't any other language in the help menu -> switch application language
<regisg> Does anyone have  knows how to fix this ?
<`Korvin> BluesKaj,
<`Korvin> looks like restart might have solved everything
<`Korvin> xD
<`Korvin> yep
<`Korvin> installed fine
<`Korvin> thanks for telling me to restart =p
<nathanielfirst> hello
<jcook_5xdata> hello
<nathanielfirst> I have a technical help question. I am running kubuntu thru virtualbox. my kpackagekit insists on uninstalling random things i have installed whenevr i try to install new packages
<nathanielfirst> does anyone know what this is?
<nathanielfirst> like it has happened 20 times and i have a 30 gig HD (virtual disk image, vdi file, dynamically allocated)
<Lynoure> nethanielfirst: random things? you are sure they are not conflicts?
<nathanielfirst> hmmm. how often do things recommended by kpackagekit, community supported, truly conflict with each other?
<nathanielfirst> cause this did happen a lot, and i think, i tried both 10.10 and 11.4 version of kubuntu, seems it would have worked
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> what is Qt in kded4 --version?
<jcook_5xdata> whate version are you running
<jcook_5xdata> 12.04 or 11.10
<excognac> nope, it's about kde version then. I just downloaded kde 4.8 from ppa. So it needs a reboot to run then, correct?
<jcook_5xdata> yes
<excognac> wohooo. thanks
<jcook_5xdata> also after you install the ppa did you run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jcook_5xdata> ?
<excognac> sure i did
<jcook_5xdata> excognac: cool
<excognac> jcook_5xdata: have you tried 12.04 already?
<jcook_5xdata> I have a ? for some one in the new 12.04 does anyne know a way to have Im pop a windows instead of the notification.
<jcook_5xdata> excognac: yup
<jcook_5xdata> excognac: running it now
<toshiba> hi
<toshiba> can anyone help  with changing desktop theme in lucid lynx? i'm a total nob
<jcook_5xdata> excognac: not bad stable enuff for everyday use
<toshiba> ?
<excognac> jcook_5xdata: How stable it is? Especially officewise? I've just reinstalled the whole sys, previously I had a lot of problem with simply running openoffice
<jcook_5xdata> do ou know where the themes are
<excognac> toshiba: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-10-04-Desktop-Customization-Guide-146134.shtml
<jcook_5xdata> excognac: I am IT  and I use it as my main desktop. Libraoffice does have bug (has been reported), but it only affects me when close it
<jcook_5xdata> that for Gnome it will not work
<jcook_5xdata> toshiba: there this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bRMx7uLRhk
<excognac> jcook_5xdata: Ok, cos with 11.10 i have a lot of concerns: it simply closes itself while various type of files (e.g an odt and an ods) are opened, without saving. I talk about tiny files, less than 1 Mb each
<jcook_5xdata> excognac: do you have open java installed? I had that problem because java was not installed
<jcook_5xdata> excognac: install it and fixed the problem
<excognac> jcook_5xdata: lemme check, this is fresh and crispy install
<jcook_5xdata> I guess is no
<jcook_5xdata> brbr
<designbybeck> not sure how to find that out excognac
<excognac> jcook_5xdata: ok. when you'll be back, just make sure: is that OpenJDK, right?
<designbybeck> sorry
<designbybeck> i am trying trying to figure out how to rip a dvd with k3D
<excognac> designbybeck: to find out what?
<designbybeck> to find the version of Qt
<excognac> designbybeck: no worries, got it. kded4 --version
<jcook_5xdata> yup
<designbybeck> ah thanks excognac good to know
<designbybeck> I've got Qt 4.7.4
<designbybeck> Does anyone know how to rip DVDs with K3b? I see the option, but after you click it, it keeps asking about burning
<excognac> designbybeck: yes. open it, Tools, and you should find it there
<jcook_5xdata> designbybeck: try k9ripper
<designbybeck> i found that much excognac but not sure what to do after that
<jcook_5xdata> it in the repos
<designbybeck> ok i'll install it jcook_5xdata thanks
<jcook_5xdata> designbybeck: sorry k9copy
<designbybeck> ah yes i was wondering
<excognac> jcook_5xdata: shall i install the suggested packages as well?
<jcook_5xdata> excognac: yes
<excognac> jcook_5xdata: thx
<excognac> jcook_5xdata: Package sun-java6-fonts is not available, but is referred to by another package LOL
<jcook_5xdata> excognac: did it install or bail
<jcook_5xdata> excognac: openjdl-6-jre
<excognac> jcook_5xdata: this is for the java fonts?
<jcook_5xdata> that package will install the openjava font
<excognac> ok that's fine done! Thanx again, jcook_5xdata
<excognac> jcook_5xdata: okkkkkk, I'll let you know in few days how successfull I was
<excognac> jcook_5xdata: anyhow, your help is highly appreciated
<hanasaki> how do you bring up the search bar that finds files usign nepomuk desktopsearch?
<jcook_5xdata> alt+f2
<hanasaki> thanks jcook_5xdata   does it accept wildcards?
<jcook_5xdata> hanasaki: That i do not know sorry
<hanasaki> thanks
<hanasaki> jcook_5xdata:  any idea why when I turn on index file contents too it keeps reindexing the same files even if they don't change?
<jcook_5xdata> hanasaki: nope you my find the answer on the Neomuk page http://nepomuk.kde.org/
<hanasaki> thanks
<designbybeck> thanks for the k9 jcook_5xdata it seemed to get the job done!
<jcook_5xdata> designbybeck: sweet :)
<excognac> wow that's crazy. I'm trying to install a dell printer with the provided cd. sudo sh install.sh seems to work fine. Sudden, when I specify the printer Kubuntu logs off!! how is that possible?
<excognac> *suddenly
<jcook_5xdata> cups is crushing the desktop
<designbybeck> doing sh install.sh on a windows install disk for a dell printer driver works excognac? and least kinda?
<jcook_5xdata> remove it and see if there is one provided
<excognac> designbybeck: nope, this is a mule disk, also for linux. I think you can't run .sh under windows
<designbybeck> what is a mule disk excognac?
<excognac> designbybeck: for both
<excognac> http://paste.kde.org/428012/
<designbybeck> hmmm
<excognac> sorry,  back again after 3rd time
<excognac> What's wrong then?!
<designbybeck> that is cool i didn't know kde had a pastebin
<excognac> I can't bloody believe that i need to do more effort to install a printer than plugging it!!!
<designbybeck> would be nice for photos too, i use http://pasteall.org
<excognac> any advice on how to install a printer?
<designbybeck> sorry i don't print much these days excognac, i had a dell 1301c color laser, it was hit or miss for me installing it
<designbybeck> and since 11.04 i couldn't get it installed anymore so i gave up
<excognac> designbybeck: That's wonderful. :(((
<designbybeck> i think my prob was the 64bit
<designbybeck> there was directions on the 32bit and it did show how to force arch, but that stopped working for me the last upgrade and i didn't go back
<excognac> That's bad news. On the cd I have support for 32/64/noarch
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  multiarch support should be installed by default
<excognac> BluesKaj: any ideas how install a printer if running the .sh script on the cd simply logs me off?
<BluesKaj> excognac,  .sh script on what cd ?
<excognac> which was provided to the printer
<BluesKaj> from where ?
<Ezim> mabe it works if you copy the sh script to home and give yourself all the priv. for installing the printer.
<excognac> or do I need to copy first the .sh script first on my hd chmod +x?
<excognac> Ezim: that's what you were saying?
<BluesKaj> excognac,  is there a readme file in the folder with .sh script
<Ezim> excognac, exactly.
<excognac> BluesKaj: i wsih there were
<BluesKaj> excognac,  no install text file either i suppose
<Ezim> excognac, have you tried hplip?
<excognac> http://paste.kde.org/428036/
<Ezim> excognac, http://localhost:631/admin
<excognac> Ezim: hplip? no! how to?
<Ezim> excognac, visit the website I linked.
<Ezim> add your printer
<BluesKaj> excognac,  is it an HP printer?
<excognac> Ezim: sorry, I don't think you linked
<excognac> Nope it's a Dell1130
<Ezim> excognac, not listed?
<BluesKaj> excognac,  did you try the printer configuration in system settings ?, I have to ask
<Ezim> excognac, http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19/DriverDetails/DriverFileFormats?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&DriverId=R267660
<Ezim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610266
<Ezim> excognac, worked?
<excognac> ok successfully added in sys setting if I run the ./autorun logs me off !!!!
<excognac> let's see if it works
<Ezim> hope :)
<excognac> ok with sys settings it prints a page: internal error, please use the proper driver
<excognac> lets see the downloaded tar.gz
<excognac> but first i should remove it, right?
<Ezim> excognac, exactly.
<designbybeck> anything other than unetbootin' for burning usb live iso's?
<designbybeck> an not startup disk creator
<designbybeck> because it isn't a ubuntu based distro
<Ezim> designbybeck, liveusb
<Ezim> designbybeck, search for it in omgubuntu/webupd8
<Ezim> designbybeck, some distros need command line (dd).
<designbybeck> thanks Ezim
<designbybeck> i'm trying to burn LinuxMCE it is 3.3GB
<Ezim> :) big iso
<excognac> Ezim: same thing happens: logs me off from kubuntu if I run sudo ./autorun
<Ezim> excognac, this only happens in kubuntu?
<Ezim> have you tried this with other desktop env.?
<excognac> Ezim: do you want me to use windows???
<excognac> Nope, 'cos I'm not going to install any other desktop environment
<Ezim> excognac, :) not really. want to know if this is kde specific or not.
<excognac> Ezim: sorry for being harsh
<Ezim> excognac, maybe it is kdm that are the problem.
<Ezim> I am not sure.
<excognac> Ezim: so I won't be able to use the printer on my present system?
<Ezim> excognac, best way is to file bug report.
<excognac> Ezim: what is the proper way to do so?
<Ezim> excognac, do you have launchpad account?
<excognac> sure
<designbybeck> well Ezim I found it and installed LiveUSB it's not pretty, and not sure if you have to select the right distro on the list, but it looks like it is hung as well extracting files
<Ezim> ubuntu-bug cups (bec. its printer related)
<designbybeck> I hve downloadedd the distro 2 different times and even sumchecked it
<Ezim> designbybeck, maybe the iso is to big for your usb
<Ezim> excognac, write that in konsole.
<designbybeck> i would try to burn it to a DVD but I don't have a dvd pllayer in that drive
<Ezim> designbybeck, :) kubuntu is good, you do not need to search for any other distro.
<excognac> Ezim: sorry, but again, how to?
<designbybeck> i know and it looks like that is what LinuxMCE is based on top of
<Ezim> excognac, open terminal and write: ubuntu-bug cups
<excognac> ubuntu-bug cups
<excognac> : Fatal IO error: client killed
<Ezim> thats not good.
<WildCatHendricks> hi
<designbybeck> Hello WildCatHendricks
<WildCatHendricks> new to kubuntu
<Ezim> excognac, are you running kde 4.7.*?
<excognac> Ezim: kded4 --version Qt: 4.7.4 KDE Development Platform: 4.8.00 (4.8.0 KDE Dæmon: $Id$
<Ezim> excognac, do you have problem only when you try to use the printer
<Ezim> or when you try to install the driver?
<excognac> wait a minute: I've just dowloaded before this printer hystery the KDE 4.8 through ppa, installed it properly, so why does Qt says 4.74. ??
<excognac> after ppa, obviously
<excognac> and restart:)
<Ezim> excognac, same here.
<Ezim> excognac, qt 4.7.4 should be the latest.
<Ezim> so thats not any problem
<excognac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/939850
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 939850 in cups (Ubuntu) "Can't install Dell1130 Printer in kubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<excognac> Ezim: as far as know linux is famous since the beginnings for its great compatbility with printers...
<BlouBlou> Hi, i need help with Kubuntu, when I open Muon, I get this message "Ejecutable: muon-installer PID: 7503 Señal: Segmentation fault (11)"
<BlouBlou> Any idea?
<excognac> BlouBlou: which version of KDE do you have?
<BlouBlou> excognac: how can I check it?
<excognac> kded4 --version in terminal
<BlouBlou> excognac: kde 4.7.4
<excognac> what would you like to do with muon?
<BlouBlou> excognac: check updates (I know doing it from terminal, but I'd like to get Muon working)
<BluesKaj> BlouBlou,  don't use muon until you upgrade and update in the terminal , once that's muon should be fixed , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj: let's try it
<excognac> BlouBlou: BluesKaj is right. I had the same problem for a while, however, I prefer command line
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj: I still get the error
<BlouBlou> excognac: Meh, yes, I really prefer terminal too, but I don't like to have "broken apps" :P
<BluesKaj> make sure muon isn't still running
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<excognac> BlouBlou: :) we agree
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854609/
<BluesKaj> BlouBlou,  weel if you insist on using muon then the chances for broken dependencies are greater atm , than with apt-get
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj: so, I need to reinstall all dependencies manually?
<BluesKaj> BlouBlou,  no , just run this command , it should remove the block ,  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> BlouBlou,  then update and upgrade as I posted previously
<BlouBlou> mhhh... again the error
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj: I did it, and I still get it, heh
<BluesKaj> ok then reboot
<BlouBlou> Okay.jpg ;)
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj: Nothing :(
<BluesKaj> you didn't start muon again I hope ?
<ku4e> can anyone help me configure my sound card on kubuntu 11.10
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj: I did, and I still get the same error.
<BlouBlou> it closes automatically giving me that error
<ku4e> i can't figure out how to configure the line in channel
<BluesKaj> BlouBlou,  don't start muon until the system has been updated and upgraded . like I mentioned before , you have to reboot again then do the updates/upgrades in the terminal first in order to bring the fix in the upgrades
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj: But my system is updated, I did it and there are not updates avaiable
<BluesKaj> then don't use muon if you don't have any updates , it's only a GUI for apt and dpkg which actually do the updating and upgrading behind muon
<ku4e> anyone?
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj: is there any other alternative to muon? Like update-manager on gnome
<BluesKaj> ku4e,  which soundcard ?
<BlouBlou> I know how to do it by using the "konsole", but I'd like to have a gui working
<ku4e> let me check on that
<ku4e> I think its realtek highdefinition 10channels
<BluesKaj> then use synaptic BlouBlou
<ku4e> k9n neo v2 chipset
<ku4e> i have sound
<ku4e> the drivers are working the indicator shows that it is receiving sound from line in but there is no sound on the output
<BluesKaj> ku4e,  type alsmixer in the terminal , it will list your card in the top left , and you'll have access to your line in
<BluesKaj> alsamixer , ku4e
<BlouBlou> BluesKaj: I found KPackageKit, thanks for your help. :-)
<BluesKaj> BlouBlou,  synaptic is the best IMO
<BluesKaj> ku4e,  make sure your line isn't muted MM in the ctrl box , and use the arrow keys to set your volume
<BluesKaj> BBL ....
<ku4e> BluesKay thanks a lot
<ku4e> I owe you one
<glen_3b> Hello! I'm new to IRC, but am happy to help with any ubuntu problem :).
<glen_3b> Or kubuntu, for that matter...
<glen_3b> :)
#kubuntu 2012-02-24
<sizz> i've just installed a call of duty 2 demo which i'm playing via wine. everything seems fine except there's no sound. does anyone know what the best sound setup is for wine under kubuntu?
<sizz> okay.. 'pulseaudio -k' fixes it. sound working now!
<lorecaster> no one in #ubuntu is even responding to me, let alone helping. I managed to blow away all of my settings for speakers while trying to config my BLUE SNOWBALL microphone. not a UI issue.
<lorecaster> any takers?
<DarthFrog> lorecaster: It's not that you're being ignored (though it seems like it).  Rather it's because no-one has the help for which you're asking.
<lorecaster> same difference from my perspective :P though I completely understand. It sounded more pityful the way i phrased it, though.
<lorecaster> can't blame a guy for trying, Darthfrog.
<DarthFrog> Oh, no-one's blaming you for anything.  Both channels are for support and you are expected/encouraged to ask questions.
<DarthFrog> But generally no-one pipes up unless s/he has something positive to contribute.
<lorecaster> oh, no worries. I'm no stranger here. :) I owe you guys half my grades for my early college career, keeping my compy going. ;)
<lorecaster> Don't suppose you'd be the good samaritan, Darthfrog? :P
<ubuntu> Hello.
<ubuntu> Hello???
<ubuntu> Is my chat client working???
<ubuntu> I need help with installing Adobe Flash.  Which one do I choose ---> YUM for Linux, APT for Ubuntu 10.04+???
<eodchop> I recently bought a car that has a Mark Levinson stereo. It has the ability to play dvd audio discs. Does anyone know how i can burn a bunch of mp3 to dvd? I tried burning a dvd disc by making a data disc. It wouldnt play.
<chuck_> Hello, audio works for in 11.10 from a fresh install, but stopped working after I upgraded to the latest updates
<DasKreech> eodchop: DVD audio is not DVD Data
<eodchop> Ok.
<chuck_> its a intel audio card
<chuck_> onboard
<DasKreech> eodchop: I think Brasero can do DVD Audio
<DasKreech> chuck_: check your phonon settings? Might be pointing at the wrong device
<chuck_> DasKreech: Already have
<eodchop> DasKreech: Thanks. I will grab it and check it out
 * chuck_ cries... I just wanna hear music :(
<DasKreech> chuck_: What happens when you do a audio test?
<chuck_> DasKreech: I get no audio
<DasKreech> chuck_: what are the options it has for your soundcard?
<chuck_> in the audio hardware setup?
<chuck_> hmmm
<chuck_> well the front headphone port works
<chuck_> it looks like it doesn't switch to the rear port when the headphones are unplugged
<chuck_> actually, if I plug it in half way, it switches to the rear
<chuck_> but fully out, or fully in it says "analog headphones" instead of "analog output"
<chuck_> DasKreech: well the problem seems to have fixed it self... for now
<chuck_> DasKreech: AND... its back :(
<chuck_> its like something is forcing analog headphones as the default device
<DasKreech> chuck_: ugh. Sounds like a pulseaudio thing
 * DasKreech isn't that hip with the pulseaudio/alsa crossover oint
<artao> hai: i'm having a cursor-redraw issue on my secondary monitor -- i.e. it's a white square .. it's fine on the primary and works fine on the secondary. .. just not drawing right ... .... goes away if i log out and back in .. not sure why it happens, it just does sometimes .... .... is there a way i can just 're-start' the display to make that go away without logging out and back in?
<tintoy> hi everyone, can anyone help me  how to rsync to a remote server using different por
<tintoy> hi everyone, can anyone help me  how to rsync to a remote server using different port
<DarthFrog> tintoy:   rsync -avvPe "ssh -p <port #> .... "
<DarthFrog> Oops, make that:   rsync -avvPe "ssh -p <port #>" ....
<tintoy> DarthFrog:this is my case, I want to pull somefiles from a remote server using port 2300
<DarthFrog> tintoy:   rsync -avvPe "ssh -p 2300"
<tintoy> DartFrog: rsync -av rsync://root@www.trendy.org:2300/var/www/inv2010/* /var/www/main/
<DarthFrog> Does that work?
<tintoy> DarthFrog:is this correct?
<tintoy> DarthFrog: rsync -av rsync://root@www.trendy.org:2300/var/www/inv2010/* /var/www/main/
<DarthFrog> I shouldn't think so.
<tintoy> DarthFrog: rsync: server sent "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-7ubuntu1" rather than greeting
<tintoy> rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1524) [Receiver=3.0.7]
<tintoy> DarthFrog: I have received that error after applying that command, and I think I got wrong
<DarthFrog> rsync -ave "ssh -p 2300"  user@remotehost:/directory/file <local directory>
<tintoy> DarthFrog:can you give correct example based on this command:
<DarthFrog> tintoy: Public support benefits everyone, private support only helps one.
<tintoy> DarthFrog:rsync -av rsync://root@www.trendy.org:2300/var/www/inv2010/* /var/www/main/
<tintoy> DarthFrog:Thanks for giving that concept. I really promotes opensource. so nice!
<DarthFrog> rsync -avvPe "ssh -p 2300" root@www.trendy.org:/var/www/inv2010/  /var/www/main/
<tintoy> DarthFrog: I'll try it
<DarthFrog> That should grab all files in /var/www/inv2010/ and put them in local /var/www/main.
<tintoy> DarthFrog: You're so nice! Really great help!! it really works!!!
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<DarthFrog> Though it shouldn't, really.  Allowing root logins is bad form.
<tintoy> DarthFrog::)
<DarthFrog> Unless you have PKI authentication.
<tintoy> DarthFrog: Why allowing root logins is bad form?
<DarthFrog> Massive security risk.
<DarthFrog> Though using SSH-agent and PKI authentication ameliorates the risk immensely.
<tintoy> DarthFrog: what is ameliorates?
<DarthFrog> In your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file, you should have "AllowRootLogins without-password".
<DarthFrog> Lessens.
<DarthFrog> decreases/
<DarthFrog> reduces.
<tintoy> DarthFrog:Thank you so much sir!
<DarthFrog> Oops, actually it's not AllowRootLogins, it's "PermitRootLogin without-password".  That's a cut 'n paste from one of my servers.
<tintoy> DarthFrog: No problem
<DarthFrog> The "without-password" prevents a cracker from trying to get in by guessing the root password.  Even if s/he guesses it correctly, it won't work.  It demands PKI authentication.
<DasKreech> artao_beeblebrox: :)
<DasKreech> DarthFrog: Massive Security risk is a bit overstating
<DasKreech> artao_beeblebrox: Did you get a way to restart the display?
<brambleclaw> what is the teminal command to continue an inturupted install?
<brambleclaw> pardon, terminal
<brambleclaw> never mind i got it
<brambleclaw> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DasKreech> sudo dpjg --configure -a
<artao_beeblebrox> DasKreech: hai. .. sorry, no
<artao_beeblebrox> aside from logging out/in
<brambleclaw> huh?
<DasKreech> xrefresh ?
<brambleclaw> the command sudo dpkg --configure -a worked
<brambleclaw> or is working
<brambleclaw> i actually got the command from here the first time it happened
<kdr> hi ppl
<artao_beeblebrox> ok ... how do i get the proper host:dpy to enter?  xrandr shows my displays as DVI-0 and DVI-1
<kdr> i have a question about lshw outputs
<DasKreech> kdr: ok
<kdr> all the clock frequencies are listed as 33 MHz
<artao_beeblebrox> xrefresh -d DVI-1 gives me :: xrefresh:  unable to open display 'DVI-1'
<kdr> for cpu, memory controller, pci, etc
<kdr> sry, not cpu
<artao_beeblebrox> err except i spelled it right
<artao_beeblebrox> .. even with sudo appended
<kdr> i'm pretty sure the ram is running at a higher frequency than that, but this isn't displayed anywhere
<kdr> am i looking in the wrong place?
<artao_beeblebrox> err ... pre-pended ...
<DasKreech> artao_beeblebrox: try xrandr to see what the readout is
<DasKreech> kdr: It's probably run through a multipler?
<artao_beeblebrox> 1 sec
<artao_beeblebrox> here's the output :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854967/
<DasKreech> artao_beeblebrox: try -display instead of -d
<artao_beeblebrox> i also tried xrefresh -d Screen 0:DVI-1 ... but the space of course doesn't work
<DasKreech> artao_beeblebrox: if you want to do an arguement with a space enclose them in quotes
<artao_beeblebrox> nope
<artao_beeblebrox> yep, just tried xrefresh -display "Screen 0:DVI-1" and got the unable to open display
<kdr> sorry, i'm really new to this & not sure what that means. the reason i'm trying to look at this is i want to buy new ram & match the frequency with current DIMMs
<DasKreech> kdr: The frequency is written on the DIMS
<DasKreech> You can usually eyeball them
<DasKreech> artao_beeblebrox: it's much more likely to be -display :0.1
<kdr> ah ok, thanks!
<kdr> bye for now! :)
<artao_beeblebrox> nope. and i have now tried several variations on that as well
<artao_beeblebrox> prolly just my crappy vid card, which i'll be replacing soon
<artao_beeblebrox> fairly minor annoyance .. just have to log out and in
<artao_beeblebrox> and did i read online that KDE is dropping altogether support for AMD-ATI cards?
<artao_beeblebrox> or was that about Unity?
<DasKreech> artao_beeblebrox: Either wouldn't be true
<artao_beeblebrox> internet rumors or imagination then ... or the universe changed on me without notification
<DasKreech> What driver are you using?
<artao_beeblebrox> what i can. umm .. gflrx or something i think?
<artao_beeblebrox> i tried the catalyst drivers and that broke it broke it
<artao_beeblebrox> my card is a mere x600
<artao_beeblebrox> i plan on purchasing .. SOON .. a geforce gtx460 or gtx550 ..... maybe gtx560 TI if i can swing it
<artao_beeblebrox> what sort of PITA is it to completely switch vid cards under linux these days?
<DasKreech> flgrx
<artao_beeblebrox> just shut down, switch cards, reboot, say ok a bunch of times, reboot, and it's all ok?
<artao_beeblebrox> ys, thx. flgrx
<DasKreech> artao_beeblebrox: umm should just be a reboot
<DasKreech> though you may want to spend some time futzing with new drivers depending on how fussy you are
<artao_beeblebrox> semi-non-sequiter: years ago a buddy had linux on one machine in his network and we decided to just pull the OS hard drive and stick it in one of the windows machines
<artao_beeblebrox> i think that took 3 reboots, but it ran fine in the end.
<DasKreech> Yeah that sounds like early Linux 2.6 kernels
<DasKreech> Probably before initrd
<artao_beeblebrox> the whole first output of boot was a bunch of like: "HEY!! Waitaminit!! This isn't at ALL what you told me I'd be running on .... Hold on a second ... "
<DasKreech> but should run fine :)
<DasKreech> Yeah ^_^
<artao_beeblebrox> it. amazed. us.
<artao_beeblebrox> we tried the converse with the win .... 98? NT 4? ... OS drive and ... well ... no. just no.
<DasKreech> Yeah that takes some forethought
<DasKreech> probably installing things before
<DasKreech> Windows is a lot more forgiving of video card changes now
<artao_beeblebrox> win 7 or 8 would prolly fry yer computer for even trying
<artao_beeblebrox> ;0
<DasKreech> Try not changing the Mobo Chipset though it will explode
<DasKreech> And not even from the Drivers. It will think that you are bypassing the license and get really huffy
<artao_beeblebrox> well. i know in xp i have to uninstall the vid card. swap cards. reboot. install new drivers. reboot
<DasKreech> Or install the new drivers first
<DasKreech> but that gets messier
<artao_beeblebrox> i've always had problems doing that under xp ... no experience beyond that
<DasKreech> dropping back to basic PCI drivers is cleaner
<artao_beeblebrox> even rebooting into admin/safe mode to do the whole process
<artao_beeblebrox> especially when completely switching brand/chipset
<artao_beeblebrox> i've always gone ati in the past ... but i kinda need the CUDA tech for 3d graphics
<DasKreech> \o/
<artao_beeblebrox> openCL looks cool, but isn't very mature or supported yet ... and i'm lookin for a card NOW heh
<artao_beeblebrox> i can't WAIT to be able to do 90 minute cpu renders in under 10 minutes on gpu
<artao_beeblebrox> ... i'm even considering adding a 3rd head to the system ... as the mobo HAS an onboard vga display port as well .. and i a spare crt
<artao_beeblebrox> would be nice with ... say .. Flight Gear
<artao_beeblebrox> or racing games
<artao_beeblebrox> how is linux with assigning multiple displays thru multiple video cards but keeping them all as the "same display" as it were
<artao_beeblebrox> i have noticed windows is much more ... elegant ... in regards to multi-heading ... .. ... altho perhaps, perhaps! .. not as .. flexible
<artao_beeblebrox> ... if it weren't snowing, i might go hunt galaxies ..
<DasKreech> artao_beeblebrox: depends highly on your driver
<artao_beeblebrox> i c
<artao_beeblebrox> well. i know the geforce i end up with will be rather recent. not bleeding edge, but recent. so no prob with the dual head
<artao_beeblebrox> adding in the MB svga out tho ...
<artao_beeblebrox> not even sure what it is .. intel something? maybe?
<artao_beeblebrox> this machine is a craigslist purchase .. gift from my parents ... not quite what i'da bout, but better than my other machine
<artao_beeblebrox> pimpin 'er as much as i can whilst fantasizing about what i WANT to build
<artao_beeblebrox> i. want. octacore. .. at least 16G ram. SLI vid cards. terrabyte raid. 2 to 4 displays
<artao_beeblebrox> ahh to dream. to dream to sleep ....
<artao_beeblebrox> !fortune
<DasKreech> :-)
<artao_beeblebrox> AHHH  .!! ... fortune isn't installed on my machine either!!   how could they!!
<DasKreech> I'd probably tell you to hang oout in #phoronix but the hardware snob wars in there can't be healthy
<DasKreech> !info fortune
<ubottu> Package fortune does not exist in oneiric
<DasKreech> oh my
<DasKreech> !search fortune
<ubottu> Found:
<DasKreech> 1find fortune
<DasKreech> !find fortune
<ubottu> Found: fortune-mod, fortunes-min, fortunes-ubuntu-server, fortune-zh, fortunes, fortunes-bg, fortunes-bofh-excuses, fortunes-br, fortunes-cs, fortunes-de (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fortune&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<DasKreech> !info fortunes-ubuntu-server
<ubottu> fortunes-ubuntu-server (source: fortunes-ubuntu-server): Ubuntu server tips for fortune. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3 (oneiric), package size 31 kB, installed size 568 kB
<DasKreech> !info fortunes
<ubottu> fortunes (source: fortune-mod): Data files containing fortune cookies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.99.1-4 (oneiric), package size 1089 kB, installed size 2784 kB
<artao_beeblebrox> THERE!!   'sudo apt-get install fortune' .. wait .. yes ... wait .. DUNZ
<DasKreech> Ah cooo :)
<DasKreech> artao_beeblebrox: Missing an s
<artao_beeblebrox> an 's' ??
<artao_beeblebrox> missed me, sry
<artao_beeblebrox> what is #phoronix ??
<artao_beeblebrox> i kow i'm being a bit chatty for a channel such as this .. sry
<artao_beeblebrox> i wouldn't do so if it were more active =]
<artao_beeblebrox> my other channels are pretty dead too
<DasKreech> artao_beeblebrox: #phoronix is an IRC channel
<artao_beeblebrox> i tend to avoid the 'crowded' ones as they can be overwhelming at times
<DasKreech> sudo apt-get install fortunes
<artao_beeblebrox> i know that :P  ... the topic/theme/etc of #phoronix?  the name gives no hints to me
<joshwines> artao_beeblebrox: http://www.phoronix.com/
<artao_beeblebrox> well, search #join list for phoronix description
<artao_beeblebrox> AHHHH!!! HUGE ADVERTISEMENT!!
<artao_beeblebrox> i c ... discuss latest linux hardware software news, plus test suite
<DasKreech> :-)
<artao_beeblebrox> =]
<artao_beeblebrox> at leat the ad didn't have audio
<DasKreech> It's a pretty detailed hardware site from the point of view of a linux user
<artao_beeblebrox> i hate those
<DasKreech> BUUUYYMEEEEEEEE
<artao_beeblebrox> pop up ... SOMEHOW. .. past everything .. in the background
<artao_beeblebrox> yer 30 seconds or more into whatever you WANT to watch, when this LOUDER ad comes on and yer like WTF!!!
<artao_beeblebrox> i have added it to my 'view now and then and check for info' list
<artao_beeblebrox> thx =]
<artao_beeblebrox> ok ... NO ... what else is on
<artao_beeblebrox> i luvz me some good Frontline ... but am in NO mood for an investiation into .. suspicious .. child deaths
<artao_beeblebrox> "shaken baby syndrome" indeed!!!!
<artao_beeblebrox> == murdered by abuse
<artao_beeblebrox> ...
 * artao_beeblebrox shakes his head
<artao_beeblebrox> maybe i need a 'crowd chat' room tonite
<artao_beeblebrox> i'll stop bothering you =]
<artao_beeblebrox> thx for the help tho!! i'm certain this is a case of crappy old vid card with barely supported drivers
<artao_beeblebrox> i'm'a g'wan log on out 'n' back in to clear up my display then .. i give a hi/bye when successful
<artao> back and all good
<artao> thx again =]
<DasKreech> ha ha :)
<DasKreech> that didn't take long
<artao> sure. minor pita, as i said .. but 3 min vs a couple seconds ..
<DasKreech> Yeah I suppose
<DasKreech>  and KDE remembers all the stuff you had open
<Gonzalo> can anyone help me? i cant boot kubuntu, im stuck at a flashing blue screen and the a black one :/
<DasKreech> Gonzalo: How far into the boot process?
<jonah> hi can anyone please help, i've made a bit of a mess of my kubuntu system. I have a new ultrabook so it doesn't work great with the standard kernel for powersaving/trackpad/wifi etc so I installed an rc of 3.3.0 which works well. Problem is I tried to install Virtualbox and Vmware Player which haven't installed properly (must be because of the kernels not matching the vm stuff) so now my computer doesn't start or shutdown properly
<jonah> without a load of errors. And package manager won't let me remove them... Can anyone please help as I have a presentation in 2 hours and would be nice if my computer booted up and down properly for work today. thanks for any help please :)
<FloodBotK1> jonah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonah> sorry wasn't trying to flood, i just have a genuine problem
<bazhang> jonah, rc of kernel?
<jonah> bazhang: 3.3.0-030300rc4-generic
<bazhang> jonah, and vbox from where? and what kernel headers?
<jonah> bazhang: when i shutdown kubuntu can't close some services and vm stuff and hangs, then on boot up it comes up with grub asking which kernel i want to boot as the machine didn't shutdown properly. then on boot a few errors flash by too before the desktop starts up
<jonah> bazhang: i just downloaded the 3 kernel files for ubuntu from the ppa mainline kernel repo. i didn't download any kernels or headers etc for vm and vbox - i just tried to install them from muon/apt
<jonah> bazhang: i can see now in hindsight this was a silly thing to do...
<bazhang> jonah, well what is the presentation involve
<bazhang> err does
<jonah> bazhang: the presentation doesn't need either, i just need to get the computer stable and remove whatever vbox and vmware have attached so everything works ok again
<DasKreech> can't you just choose your old kernel at boot?
<jonah> DasKreech: the old kernel doesn't work properly with my new laptop, the wifi etc won't work with it well
<jonah> when i try do something in apt it says i need to run dpkg configure a, but then i get this http://pastebin.ca/2121214
<jonah> and it just hangs on that and won't get past it...
<jonah> then i can't use apt at all in a new console etc as it says that it has a super user lock on already
<jonah> meaning i have to reboot again which is also a pain, so now i can't install or uninstall anything either!!
<new2net> I am making a partition for my backup files ~100  tar.gz|tar.bz2 files between 500MB and 12GB. I am wondering what type of partition would be good for this, they rarely need to be accessed, so I would prefer the partition type be better for storing large files even if there is a trade off with the speed at which the files can be read from the partition. Is there a recommend type of partition for this?
<DasKreech> new2net: Any partition would work well for that
<Lynoure> new2net: if it is on the same disk as you data, you are already sacrificing speed and security significantly
<Lynoure> s/you data/your data/
<DasKreech> jonah: what's the difference in WiFi?
<new2net> Lynoure, it is NOT on the same disk as my data. The disk is separate and the idea (hopefully) is the set a flag on this partition that lets kubuntu know- "these files are never to be executed", as they are archives and nothing on the drive is meant to be executed.
<Lynoure> new2net: good. :)
<jonah> DasKreech: it works in new kernel but not in old
<jonah> i'm stuck now with dpkg was interrupted, you must run dpkg --configure -a. when i try to run this it gets stuck again. what can i do?
<DasKreech> jonah: What's the driver it's using in the new vs old ?
<DasKreech> new2net: I'm not sure that you can do that
<jonah> DasKreech: i'm happy keeping this kernel, i just want to remove virtualbox and vmware player somehow??
<Lynoure> new2net: seems you know what you are doing :) There are some speed difference between filesystem types, but they are not probably significant enough to care about or relevant for this purpose.
<DasKreech> jonah: Just stop the vmware kernel modules from engaging and then remove vmware
<DasKreech> new2net: You can set the parition to be readonly
<jonah> DasKreech: i've stopped them but my problem is apt won't work. it says i need to run dpkg --configure a, but when i do this it hangs on "stopping virtualbox kernel modules"
<DasKreech> jonah: why is it stopping the kernel modules if they are already stopped?
<new2net> DasKreech, yes. But I don't understand what these partition flags mean: (arvrecv bios_grub boot diag hidden hp-service lvm msftres raid). Where can I learn about each flag?
<new2net> I know what bios_grub and raid are, the rest are foreign to me.
<DasKreech> new2net: where are you seeing those?
<DasKreech> new2net: boot means that the computer can boot from that partition
<DasKreech> hidden is self explanatory
<DasKreech> lvm is a part of the Logical Volume manager suite
<new2net> DasKreech, I hope you don't get mad that I'm using a gdm at the moment: http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2122/screenshotveu.png
<Lynoure> new2net: I don't know what arvrecv is either. Whether things are executable (noexec) is a mount option.
<DasKreech> new2net: Again none of what you want is part of the partition creation process
<DasKreech> Just create a partition and don't worry so much about those options
<new2net> DasKreech, ok. sounds good :)
<Lynoure> new2net: ah, atvrcv, it's for another bootloader
<DasKreech> Lynoure: Far as I know it's an Apple setting for some of thier devices
<DasKreech> new2net: what you probably want is to mount the partition ro for readonly
<Lynoure> DasKreech: that makes it harder to backup to it, unless one keeps on remounting. I'd probably go so far that I'd only mount on demand.
<DasKreech> look into Redhat's automounter
<Lynoure> unless it is for some timemachine-like constant backupping
<new2net> DasKreech, Lynoure, The backups are manually done. I will keep the partition unmounted unless I am dealing with backups. That sounds better than read-only, do you agree?
<new2net> DasKreech, Lynoure, in any case. I understand how to do what it is I'm wanting :) thank you both for your help.
<Lynoure> new2net: if you do recovery, at that point mounting read-only is good, because it's a stressful situation where people easily copy the wrong way around.
<rosco_y> When I try to install flash player 11.1 from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect, I get a "
<rosco_y> sorry
<hateball> you get a what?
<rosco_y> I get an "Apturl error: Unknown channel 'natty-parter'."  Does anyone know what I should do?
<hateball> Their deb sucks. Grab the tar.gz, unpack in some temp-dir, copy libflashplayer.se to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<hateball> done
<rosco_y> (I'm running kubuntu 11.04)
<hateball> assuming you use firefox
<rosco_y> actually, I'm using chrome
<hateball> libflashplayer.so, not .se
<hateball> iirc chrome looks there for plugins as well
<rosco_y> hateball: ty, not sure actually
<rosco_y> Thank you hateball, I'll try to grab the tar from somewhere and copy the file as you direct :)
<hateball> rosco_y: otherwise you can copy to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<hateball> I think
<hateball> rosco_y: you can choose tar.gz from adobe
<rosco_y> hateball: ty, I'm downloading it now....
<rosco_y> hateball: my /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins directory is currently empty--will it work to simply copy the .so file there?
<hateball> rosco_y: that is how I remember it
<hateball> I dont have flash on this machine
<rosco_y> :) done.  I'll restart my browser and see how it goes :)
<rosco_y> (thanks a lot!)
<hateball> rosco_y: I found this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<hateball> I dont recall having to --enable-plugins tho
<rosco_y> hateball: ty--worked like a charm :)
<jonah_> hi does anyone know how to run an fsck from recovery mode please?
<jonah_> i've ran repair kernel boot up and pressed fsck but it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<ikonia> jonah_: it won't be an fsck issue
<stephans_> I am running atop and it is idicating red for vmcom: 5.3G and vmlim of 3.8... what does this mean?
<kbroulik> does the kubuntu live session use other drivers/configuration than an installation? in the live cd my graphics card and everything works perfectly, when installed I only get a picture on one monitor, tnhe other is grey or with artefacts .. on the live cd my WiFi worked fine, now it doesnt
<lightstar> kbroulik: have you installed the additional drivers once Kubuntu is installed on your pc?
<kbroulik> additional drivers? jockey-kde just offers me the fglrx driver
<kbroulik> hmm weird, when I unplug and replug the stick it works
<kbroulik> but on system start up or when I have disabled it and reenable it, it doe snot … it uses the r8712u driver thing
<lightstar> kbroulik: the proprietary driver? strange
<kbroulik> ?
<lightstar> kbroulik: oops, it is the proprietary driver. sorry, got confused for a moment
<kbroulik> I did not check the "Install additional drivers" when installing kubuntu because I had to reinstall the system 3 times due to stupid graphics driver thing, and now it works but WiFi not reliable :(
<kbroulik> ah, lightstar, I got a forum entry about the exact same problem with the exact same stick, let me try :)
<lightstar> kbroulik: good for you :)
<the_p> hi. i'm having troubles with the nvidia driver. i can see in nvidia x-server settings that there are 3 performance levels and altough i'm not using my gpu it is always in the highest one. as i am on a notebook i would like to have it on the lowest if i do not need my gpu to save energy.
<the_p> is there any way to achieve this?
<ironfroggy> i can't get any audio after a reboot, not even any levels shown in pavucontrol for the streams when they are playing
<ironfroggy> i have restarted pulseaudio, with no results. is there something else i could kick that might be malfunctioning?
<hateball> ironfroggy: I had an issue like that when booting a laptop without AC plugged in (!)
<hateball> For whatever arcane reason
<ironfroggy> that is very strange
<ironfroggy> i also have other strange things with audio, and i dont know what it is _supposed_ to do, so maybe my expectations are wrong
<ironfroggy> when i open up the sound settings in KDE, should i see my individual sound devices or just "PulseAudio server"?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<almoxarife> hey
<nellux> ciao
<`korvin> I'm trying to install wine, and i's telling me to put kubuntu 11.10 in the disc drive
<`korvin> -.-
<`korvin> I'm booted off a portable harddrive
<stephans_> I am running atop and it is idicating red for vmcom: 5.3G and vmlim of 3.8... what does this mean?
<designbybeck> Greetings Cool Kids!
<designbybeck> I know this is my 3rd time to ask, but still just trying to throw out some random ideas and looking for the best solution for a Public Access computer
<BluesKaj> stephans_,  I think that's your / partition , which is proly getting full without much headroom left for defaults
<designbybeck> I have my main login to it, and I created a Public user who isn't part of the admin group
<BluesKaj> hi designbybeck
<designbybeck> The Public user can see view files and read them from within the main users /home directory
<designbybeck> so that is kinda an issue
<designbybeck> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> designbybeck, as long as the public user has read permissions only
<designbybeck> I also want to set a basic password that everyone will know for the public computer, but no one can change
<designbybeck> when I was doing it in Ubuntu the firrst time around BluesKaj, someone in that chat room had me do a command where the Public person couldn't even see the /main user files
<designbybeck> so that was nice
<designbybeck> just don't remember what command that was
<BluesKaj> then make sure only the admin group can change pws
<BluesKaj> designbybeck,  someone more familiar with public use computer permissions will know , i suggest you try the #ubuntu chat , they havew 10X the ppl in their chat and some are very knowledgable and help full...all the commands are the same as kubuntu of course
<BluesKaj> err helpful
<designbybeck> ahh ok thanks BluesKaj i'll go there
<BluesKaj> cool
<yofel> designbybeck: you just need to remove access permissions for 'other' from the main users home folder
<designbybeck> hmmm ok yofel, where do i do that at?
<designbybeck> in their User Management area for groups?
<yofel> no, it's a foder permission setting
<yofel> *folder
<designbybeck> oh ok
<yofel> designbybeck: as the main user, open dolphin, open the home folder properties and  on the permissions tab remove the permissions for "Others"
<designbybeck> I found it and changed it for toher.. .and group
<designbybeck> is that ok yofel
<designbybeck> for group as well?
<yofel> remove it for the group too, if the guest user is in the main user's group
<designbybeck> although that is the only other user besides public
<yofel> otherwise it doesn't matter
<designbybeck> gotcha
<yofel> btw. command line is: 'chmod o-rwx <folder>' to remove the permissions for 'other'
<lightstar> yofel: wouldn't chmod 700 /path/to/folder be easier to remember if he wanted to only allow the user access to the folder?
<DarthFrog>  designbybeck: And after you issue the chmod command, issuing the command "ls -ld <folder>" should show you the permissions in a bitmap.  It should read something like 770.  The "0" is the important part, it's what you set with the chmod command.
<yofel> o-rwx doesn't touch the user and group permissions, 700 just forces a-rwx u+rwx
<lightstar> yofel: ahh, good to know :)
<DarthFrog> Oops, not 770.  rwxrwx--- instead. :-)
<designbybeck> hhmmm
<designbybeck> so wasn't that what i did gui wise DarthFrog?
<designbybeck> or do I still need to do somethign else
<lightstar> wait, he wants to limit to user and group, then 770 or 740 (read only for group)...sorry, didn't read the post properly...got confused for a sec
<DarthFrog> designbybeck: No, nothing else.  That was just a check that the command worked.
<yofel> what you did would probably be rwx------, that's fine in this case
<designbybeck> let me switch over and check that setting now
<DarthFrog> !permissions | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DarthFrog> As an aside, I've noticed that the majority of problems with files, that don't have obvious causes, has to do with how the permissions are set.  So now permissions are the first thing I check. :-)
<DarthFrog> Hmm, that FilePermissions document doesn't discuss SUID or GUID.  It does discuss the sticky bit, though.
<designbybeck> Thank you DarthFrog
<designbybeck> I switched over to the public person and I couldn't access or see the main users info
<designbybeck> is it going to be to hard to have some things locked, and other things open
<designbybeck> like how do i keep them from changin the password DarthFrog? I'd like for them to do something, but not system settings and such
<designbybeck> Inn0vat32012
<designbybeck> someone in ubuntu chat suggested a netboot?
<designbybeck> i understand that concept to be, everytime the computer boots up, it resets itself back to a default setup?
<DarthFrog> designbybeck: Is this a public machine that you're giving external users shell access?  This also describes a home computer where the external access is your kid.
<designbybeck> uh i guess you'd say that
<designbybeck> or by "shell" you mean the terminal correct?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<designbybeck> no i don't guess they should need that
<designbybeck> i'm more concern with giving them access to productivity software
<DarthFrog> So what do you want them to be able to do?
<designbybeck> LibreOffice, Blender, GIMP, Inkscape and so on
<DarthFrog> Ah, that requires shell access.
<designbybeck> oh
<DarthFrog> But is that all you want them to be able to do?
<designbybeck> right
<designbybeck> just teach and show them Open Source Software
<DarthFrog> If so, then just set them up an account and limit permissions.
<designbybeck> well that is what i'm trying to figure out DarthFrog, not sure what all and how all to do that
<DarthFrog> If you want to keep your own home directory private you can either encrypt it or set restrictive permissions on your home directory.
<designbybeck> I'm looking at the Modifying Group access stuff right now
<DarthFrog> Don't bother, you don't need it.
<designbybeck> i did do that from the instructions given here
<designbybeck> what is lpadmin
<designbybeck> I should turn off sambashare group
<designbybeck> or you are saying i don't need to worry about any of those
<DarthFrog> A normal user doesn't have sudo access so s/he won't be able to change passwords other than their own.
<designbybeck> and that is another thing, i don't want them changing their own password either
<DarthFrog> Don't worry about them, they are irrelevant to you.
<DarthFrog> No?  Why ever not?  it's good practice.
<DarthFrog> If you've got root access, they can't hide anything from you.
<designbybeck> i wanted something easy and generic for anyone to walk up to it and use
<designbybeck> like Username: public password: public
<designbybeck> or even a login without password would be nice
<designbybeck> like ubuntu
<designbybeck> but i didn't see that in kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Then change the permissions on the /usr/bin/passwd file.  That's the program that does passwords.
<designbybeck> ok i found that file DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> It currently has rwsr-xr-x permissions.  Simply remove the "s" permission by "sudo chmod 700 /usr/bin/passwd".  After that, only root can change any password.
<DarthFrog> the "s" permission is the SUID bit, BTW.
<BluesKaj> I keep getting a keyring notice at bootup, i haven't set any apps etc to "lock" I don't see anything in startup & shutdown that's relavent
<DarthFrog> And the SUID bit has been the source of many system root hacks.
<liudas> does anyone know how to make libreoffice (installed by LO provided debs) look good in kubuntu 11.10?
<designbybeck> ok DarthFrog.. i did that command and did an ls -l and I see that it did change
<designbybeck> -rwxr-------
<liudas> interface is ugly
<DarthFrog> After that, and restricting permission on your home directory to you alone (700 permission), your guest user should be able to run any user level program and not access your private info.
<BluesKaj> liudas,  'look good" is amatter of opinion and visual taste
<liudas> BluesKaj: :) no it's not about somethink additional. it doesn't integrate as 3.4
<DarthFrog> liudas: Well, you might wait until Ubuntu provides integrated debs. :-)
<BluesKaj> liudas,  have you upgraded your desktop ?
<BluesKaj> KDE
<liudas> BluesKaj: yes 4.8 from ppa
<BluesKaj> then you won't have a lot of stable options "look - wise"
<liudas> BluesKaj: ok i'll wait the only reason for LO 3.5 is table of content that automatikaly generates hyperlinks
<liudas> BluesKaj: ok thanks buddy
<designbybeck> DarthFrog: i went in as public, and the user couldn't get to the User Management area
<designbybeck> which is what is expected
<designbybeck> I did try a few other things, trying to change other settings, and when I did try to try the root user password it didn't seem to like that either, and crashed on one screen :/
<DarthFrog> There is no root user password.  There is no root account.
<designbybeck> well the administrator account is what i mean
<DarthFrog> Same thing.
<DarthFrog> Unless you mean the user with sudo access.
<designbybeck> corrrect
<designbybeck> sudo user
<DarthFrog> and if you want to give sudo access; "sudo visudo" will let you do it. :-)
<DarthFrog> That's the command to edit the /etc/sudoers file.  Which controls access to sudo.
 * DarthFrog wonders if there's an equivalent command for an EMACS user? :-)
<DarthFrog> (And, yes, I know about the EDITOR env variable).
<designbybeck> hmm
<designbybeck> ok
<designbybeck> well i feel a little better about this DarthFrog
<designbybeck> Thanks for the help
<designbybeck> I'm hoping our IT department doesn't freak out all together and not let this go through
<designbybeck> Our Director of the Library was all for it
<designbybeck> he saw this as a better way to serve the community by giving them more access to more tools
<designbybeck> and I just want to push the Open Source Mindset in Education!
<designbybeck> as you can tell, admitedly, I dont' know much about security on a multiuser system
<DarthFrog> Why on earth are you not going through your IT dept?
<DarthFrog> Exactly, which is why you should be letting the IT boys do it.
<designbybeck> they don't like me
<designbybeck> LOL!
<designbybeck> I'm to radical in my Open Source thinking,
<DarthFrog> If it were me and I was being bypassed, there is no way that machine would be allowed on the network!
<designbybeck> they think it is bad and they "can support it"
<DarthFrog> In this case, can't = won't.
<designbybeck> they do currently have 3 public access windows 7 computers there now
<designbybeck> most of them don't know about Open Source, or think it isn't relevant in Education
<DarthFrog> Relevant?  It's highly relevant.
<DarthFrog> It is education, in itself.
<designbybeck> not to close minded people,
<designbybeck> not to IT's who  only know how to take Taxpayers money and go buy support contracts
<designbybeck> They don't know how to innovate
<designbybeck> to learn on their own
<designbybeck> and they don't teach/cross train each other
<Ezim> :) guys you can take this off-topic channel
<Ezim> this is more for support
<designbybeck> *sigh*
<designbybeck> yes yes DarthFrog has helped me with the support I needed thus far Thank you
<DarthFrog> Ezim:  I would argue that this is support.
<Ezim> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Ezim> DarthFrog, okey :). for me it sounded like more offtopic.
<BluesKaj> heh , i know a windows trained IT guy who didn't know all the servers were linux ..it was at some dumb call center ..took him 2 mos to figure what was going on ,..funny thing is he admitted it to me :)
<Ezim> BluesKaj, :) funny story.
<designbybeck> do you set your NumLock to be on in Kubuntu, or is that have to bein the BIOS?
<genii-around> Usually in BIOS
<BluesKaj> I'll ask again : I keep getting a keyring notice at bootup, i haven't set any apps etc to "lock" I don't see anything in startup & shutdown that's relavent
<Ezim> BluesKaj, can you take screenshot?
<designbybeck> ok I'll shut it down and check, thanks genii-around and BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  it only happens on bootup , not gonna shutdown right now
<BluesKaj> err relevant
<Ezim> okey.
<Ezim> BluesKaj, nothing to do with kwallet?
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  no i have kwalletmanager disabled
<BluesKaj> maybe i'll chack var/log
<BluesKaj> check
<Ezim> BluesKaj, okey.
<swex> hey anybody please help
<swex> why default directory in new bash session is ~/Documents instead of ~
<swex> ?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, is it really save to disable kwalletmanager?
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  , I'm just a home user
<Ezim> BluesKaj, :) okey.
<DarthFrog> swex: What is your $HOME set to?
<DarthFrog> swex: Have a gander at ~/.bashrc and see if your default dir is set there.
<swex> echo $HOME=/home/swex
<swex> there is no any *docum* string in .bashrc
<swex> DarthFrog, ..
<DarthFrog> swex: You having your default directory in a BASH shell being ~/Documents is non-standard.  Mine is just ~.  Somehow you've changed it.
<DarthFrog> swex: Bash is case-sensitive.  "documen" and Documen" are different strings to bash.
<swex> DarthFrog, I'm searching with nano)
<swex> DarthFrog, yep that's interesting but that's happening with my on my Laptop and Home PC too
<`korvin> plasma crashes when I try to add a panel
<DarthFrog> swex: Only happens to me in a GUI file dialogue.
<DarthFrog> swex: Not in a new terminal session.
<swex> DarthFrog, try open konsole with krunner
<swex> alt+f2 then konsole
<DarthFrog> swex: Works fine.  As does my preferred yakuake.
<swex> damn mb this is tilda problem
<jcook_5xdata> anyone know how to move a windows over virtual desktops like in unity you can use shift+ctrl+alt+arrow keys
<peace> jcook_5xdata: mm i guess there is a system
<RKyle> Hi, my updates seem to have hung at "Preparing to configure plasma-dataengines-workspace" and I was wondering if I stopped the update and reattempt them after a reboot if it would harm my install.
<DasKreech> RKyle: why reboot?
<RKyle> Because I don't know how to cancel the update install.
<DasKreech> RKyle: how are you doing the install?
<DasKreech> In the terminal?
<RKyle> However if you can tell me how to stop it so that dpkg isn't locked so I can run them again would be very helpful as well.
<RKyle> The GUI for updates.
<DasKreech> ah I should think that closing the window should cancel it
<RKyle> I would have to terminate the process because the X and menu<"Close" link does nothing.
<RKyle> My applications list is currently empty so could you tell me the process name so I can kill it?
<BluesKaj> RKyle,  using muon ?
<RKyle> I think that may be what it was.
<RKyle> I just clicked the icon in the corner and started the updates.
<BluesKaj> it's buggy atm , there is a fix but you have to reboot , then open a terminal and do , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ...the fix for the muon package manager is in the repositories , so you have to use the terminal first before it's fixed
<RKyle> Okay, thank you very much.
<DasKreech> RKyle: muon-updater I suppose
<RKyle> muon-updater is the package?
<BluesKaj> RKyle, yes I believe so
<RKyle> Alright, I will apt-get the package after the reboot.
<RKyle> Thank you two very much.
<BluesKaj> BRB ..dns server is buggy
<BoldLine> Cononcial is dropping support?
<BluesKaj> BoldLine,  not exactly , they had only one person being paid to help develop kubuntu , and they've given him a different set of assignments/projects to work , due to the problems they have with that dumb Unity desktop ...there are still alot of volunteers taking up the slack from what I've been told so far.
<`korvin> uhh
<`korvin> dolphin: could not start process, unable to create io-slafe: klauncher said: unknown protocol 'file'
<DarthFrog> `korvin: Did you ever get an answer to your wine installation question from this morning?
<BlouBlou> Hi, anyone knows how to make a "rule" or something to auto-maximize firefox at openning?
<qbit> right-click on the title bar and select 'Advanced', then pick either Special Window or Special Application Settings
<qbit> 2nd tab from left is 'Size and Position' - juggle and adjust until you get what you want
<BlouBlou> qbit: Great! Thank you
<eli0> hey ppl. is it woth to download kubuntu dvd instead of cd? what packages are included in dvd?
<eli0> hello. is it worth to download kubuntu dvd instead of cd? what packages are included in dvd?
<JontheEchidna> eli0: everything that the "kubuntu-full" metapackage depends on
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/pidyL.png
<JontheEchidna> ^(for an easy way to see what that is)
<alice> hi
<alice> нужна помощь по установке Lotus-Notes
#kubuntu 2012-02-25
<markus_> hy everybody
<DasKreech> hi
<jameslord> hello
<jameslord> i have problem relate to vnc
<bazhang> jameslord, you are already asking in #ubuntu
<jameslord> when i connect to ip:0 , the destop is grey, why?
<jameslord> bazhang dude, i am using kubuntu, maybe there should be some kubuntu specific config, understand?
<bazhang> jameslord, please dont crosspost to multiple channels, thanks
<jameslord> bazhang dude, different questions, understand?
<Fanfare> Q: How do i REinstall a package? New download+new install.
<master> -
<jameslord1> help
<master> with
<jameslord1> Font directory '/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/' not found
<jameslord1> what's wrong?
<master> has to be downloaded
<jameslord1> master how to download it ?
<jameslord1> master should i install some package?
<DasKreech> jameslord1: Master?
<DasKreech> Oh
<acidrain> lol
<DasKreech> fonts
<acidrain> download fonts
<DasKreech> Hmm
<danix803> how do I find out about new things coming out??? before U write about them... That way I can test drive them and write something about them... I have VBox setup with Windows XP Pro and Windows ME... I can build others if necessary... except I can't seem to build a Mac OS... But, I'm still working on that...
<jameslord1> acidrain how to download fonts, dude i donot know what is the package
<DasKreech> jameslord1: Do you have apt-file installed?
<jameslord> DasKreech yes
<danix803> Yes... I can apt-get install stuff... LOL
<acidrain> font come from google
<DasKreech> jameslord: try apt-file search 75dpi
<danix803> Oooppss.. sorry... I didn't mean to interrupt...
<DasKreech> danix803: Wht new things?
<danix803> Uhm... new features... new apps... etc...
<jameslord> DasKreech what a hell, so much .gz:(
<jameslord> DasKreech how to install them?
<DasKreech> jameslord: can you pastebin that output?
<DasKreech> danix803: what would you consider new features?
<danix803> Helping with the weather widget in Kubuntu... it doesn't have my location on it... it seems to be very limited...
<danix803> building drivers...
<DasKreech> danix803: Ah you want to get involved upstream
<danix803> What is upstream???
<danix803> There is something that I really need... I've been working on it for about four months...
<DasKreech> danix803: in projects you have work that is done before where you interact with it
<DasKreech> That's called upstream
<DasKreech> For Kubuntu Upstream would be KDE
<danix803> I don't understand that... "have work that is done before where you interact with it??? I'm confused...
<danix803> I really, really like KDE...
<danix803> My uncle Gil is deaf as a bat... He was in the Korean war... He worked on munitions... I've been trying to work on getting the speech-to-text system to work... like subtitles... He wants to be able to read what people are saying to him... It's been very difficult... there are tons and tons of text-to-speech programs... but, speech-to-text is rare... and often expensive...
<danix803> I tried putting it on a Dell D800... but it's too slow... So, I got a Dell D820... Now, I just need to find of make a program that can do the job...
<danix803> I tried using the MS speech engine, but, it's too slow and very, very unreliable...
<danix803> it types all kindsa' crazy stuff...
<danix803> Could also be the microphone I'm using... LOL...
<danix803> I'll try that next...
<DasKreech> danix803: Kubuntu is a project. But it uses work from anther project
<DasKreech> which for Kubuntu the major project it uses is KDE
<danix803> I thought that Kubuntu was a KDE faction of Ubuntu???
<DasKreech>  so KDE is upstream to kubuntu
<danix803> So, how do I get into the upstream???
<DasKreech> KDE makes use of the work of the project Qt. So Qt is upstream to KDE
<DasKreech> etc
<DasKreech> If you have to wait on another project to finish work before you can make use of it then it's upstream to you
<danix803> I have difficulty working with Qt... I like KDevelop...
<DasKreech> danix803: That's fine :)
<danix803> What 'other project' RU waiting on???
<DasKreech> danix803: If you want to work with a Project just ask
<DasKreech> danix803: Well if you are working with KDE then you don't have to wait on a lot :)
<danix803> Which projects are available to be worked on... Is there a project for refining speech to text???
<DasKreech> danix803: #kde-accessibility
<jameslord> hell
<DasKreech> jameslord: hmm?
<jameslord> what's wrong with vnc?
<jameslord> http://paste.ubuntu.com/856166/
<jameslord> xrdb is in /usr/bin, stupid kubuntu cannot find it?
<danix803> Thanks DasKreech... I'm reading that channel now... lookin' 4 a place 2 get in...
<danix803> What does DasKreech mean???
<jameslord> help:(
<danix803> What do U need help with jameslord???
<jameslord> danix803 what's wrong with vnc? http://paste.ubuntu.com/856166/
<danix803> I don't understand... Who is using VNC??? Where do I paste that???
<jameslord> hell
<danix803> I pasted it into mozilla... interesting...
<danix803> xrdb: No such file or directory
<danix803> xrdb: can't open file '/home/jack/.Xresources'
<danix803> Whose computer RU trying to take over with VNC???
<DasKreech> danix803: It's my nick name IRL
<DasKreech> jameslord: Where is x81? that's what it's trying to connect to
<danix803> I don't understand about your nickname??? What's your nickname???
<DasKreech> danix803: DasKreech
<jameslord> DasKreech pc's name:)
<DasKreech> jameslord: So it's localhost basically
<danix803> try 127.0.0.1
<DasKreech> jameslord: do you hve jack installed?
<danix803> People give me old computers... I boost 'em as much as possible... load Kubuntu on them... and give them away... My biggest problems are printer drivers... the people I give them to want to connect printers to them... and most times it's not a plug and play event... LOL... anyway... going to bed... You've given me a lot to think about... thanks... ttyl...
<DasKreech> danix803: HP printers I would presume?
<L3top> Anybody particularly farmiliar with mastering live cds? (ubiquity preseed problem)
<DasKreech> I'm not but  #ubuntu-devel might be a good place to ask questions
<L3top> ty.
<jameslord> http://i.imgur.com/JQMtw.png what's wrong when i connect to remote pc using vnc
<jameslord> what a hell
<jameslord> what destop icon wizard do
<jameslord> i hate that disgusting function, which hosted itself as a bullshit on the right  corner of my screen
<igor_> hello
<igor_> hello
<jameslord> hell
<jameslord> god, i need help:)
<igor_i> i am havinga problem in irc, as soon as i connect it says nick is already in use
<igor_i> so i have to choose a different name
<DasKreech> hi igor_i
<DasKreech> igor_i: So choose a different name
<DasKreech> jameslord: what vnc server are you running?
<igor_i> i did
<jameslord> DasKreech vncserver
<DasKreech> jameslord: And it works but you have strange  things happeneing?
<igor_i> the problem is i cant log into certain channels cause i forgot my pasword or else i'm typing it wrong
<jameslord> DasKreech TightVNC Server version 1.3.9
<DasKreech> igor_i: #freenode
<jameslord> DasKreech dude, see this pic, http://i.imgur.com/JQMtw.png
<igor_i> can they help me in there?
<DasKreech> jameslord: and I presume that clicking that section of the windoww has no reaction ?
<DasKreech> granted I'd just be using Ctrl+Q anyway
<DasKreech> igor_i: Better than anyone here regarding password failure
<jameslord> DasKreech it can react to my click operation, but i cannot see that button, dude, it's a hell, i am hurt:(
<DasKreech> jameslord: Not sure what's doing that. Do you hve  compositing on? That may be cached out
<jameslord> DasKreech i have 4g memory
<jameslord> omg, how to fix this problem
<artao> ahoy!!
<artao> I've got a dual-head setup and kinda need to apply seperate ICC profiles to each monitor. I've already generated the respective profiles for each monitor, but now don't know what to do with them.
<artao> my secondary monitor is in SERIOUS need of gamma correction .. and i do CGI work so it really is rather important for my purposes
<DasKreech> jameslord: #kwin or #tightvnc I would guess
<DasKreech> artao: colord ?
<artao> never heard of colord
<DasKreech> It's new ;)
<artao> i c
<artao> just googled it
<jameslord> after install gnome-session , i cannot connect my vncserver now, why?
<artao> gui? i was hoping i was just missing "where" to enter the profile to load for each monitor
<artao> reading wikipedias "Linux Color Management" section ...
<jschall> so, on my kubuntu laptop, the regulatory domain on my wifi was set to 00, instead of US... i set it to US using "iw reg set US" but will this change be permanent? if not, how do i make it permanent? shouldn't kubuntu be setting it correctly based on the time zone i select?
<DasKreech> jameslord: possible that you are running a gnome session on the display that VNC was using before
<Frus> I'm a gnome ubuntu user but am new to kubuntu. I would like to reset the kubuntu desktop (kde?) to original settings before i changed anything. Is there a way to do this?
<DasKreech> Frus: You mean just the desktop ?
<Frus> yes dashavoo_
<Frus> yes DasKreech
<DasKreech> Frus: mkdir ~/plasmabkup; kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 3 && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plas* ~/plasmabkup && plasma-desktop&
<artao> i give up for tonite .. learned of KolorManager, but don't seem to it nor can i find in in repos
<artao> did find a console command colormgr i have, but couldn't figure out how to use it
<artao> colord appears to be installed, but again i don't know how to use it
<artao> frustrated. stopping.
<aussie_matt> hi all, can anyone help me mount my raid array please? dmraid -ay finds it and lists two devices in /dev/mapper....Which device do i mount?
<fille> anyone know  anything about the bumblebee for optimus ubuntu?
<markus_> moin
<anqxyr> Hello. Can anyone help me with a little problem?
<liudas> what is your problem?
<anqxyr> I can't edit some text files. File permissions are set correctly, and even editing as root don't work. Copying the content of the file into a newly created one, then deleting the original works, but I'd like to figure out what's the problem is.
<liudas> what kind of files?
<liudas> and what editor u use for editing?
<anqxyr> plain text files. Currently the problem is with a DF init file, but a few days ago I had the same problem with another, unrelated, file, also plain text. The editor is Kate
<liudas> any error notification when trying to save?
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<anqxyr> Kate simply don't allow me to make any change to the file, so it won't save it since it's unchanged
<anqxyr> actually, let me try to open it on LibreOffice and see what it would do
<liudas> anqxyr: start kate as su: sudo kate. open file, make changes, try to save. if it works - you have wrong file permitions. ofcourse make backup befor
<anqxyr> oh, it looks like I found the problem
<anqxyr> Office changed and saved the file just fine, and when I opened it in Kate again, it said
<anqxyr> "bla bla bla, contained too long lines (more than 1024 characters) bla bla bla set to read-only mode, as saving will modify its content"
<peace> anqxyr: ok go in options of kate and set this stuff :D i hate this too
<peace> anqxyr: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/25/plasma-desktopXW1826.png
<anqxyr> thanks. The strange part is that it didn't say anything before
<peace> y are welcome
<anqxyr> aaand it didn't work
<peace> anqxyr: you need to restart kate
<peace> i guess
<go^> peace, a cosa serve la scorciatoia win+tab?
<peace> go^: wtf english
<go^> mi leva tutte le finestre...
<go^> peace, massì ;)
<peace> ..
<anqxyr> it don't complain anymore, but I still can't edit the file, and restarting didn't help
<anqxyr> but at least now I know that it's Kate problem
<peace> mm
<peace> strange
<DoctorPepper> can anyone please help  me , nepomuk is acting strange on my laptop. after  indexing  is finished  the file indexer  goes idle  after  a few minutes   i get the the following  "file indexing service not running
<anqxyr> and looks like this is a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk/+bug/541630
<peace> DoctorPepper: try with a new user
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541630 in kdesdk (Ubuntu) "Kate enables read-only mode automatically and does not tell the user" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<peace> DoctorPepper: maybe resetting configs could help
<peace> DoctorPepper: so you could test a new user or rename ~/.kde
<DoctorPepper> peace:  with a new user  i get the same message  but the file indexing  not happen before  getting the message
<peace> DoctorPepper: mm kde version ?
<DoctorPepper> 4.8
<peace> 11.10?
<DoctorPepper> yes
<peace> DoctorPepper: ask on  #kde or fill a bug report
<DoctorPepper> ok thanks
<designbybeck> hello all. in Ubuntu you can switch between keyboard layouts and switch between them with a keystroke. I have found out how to do this in Kubuntu as well. But one feature I can't find that I liked in Ubuntus keyboards... was the ablility to see an actual pdf of the keyboard layouts for other languages. Is there something like that for Kubunut/KDE?
<jussi> designbybeck: curious - In ubiquity I know we have the option to see it (at install time) but after that I cant see anythign
<designbybeck> ah yess jussi, i guess you do see it at install
<designbybeck> i remember ubuntu having it in the systray, you could click on the keyboard switcher and select a layout and view the keys and such and it allowed you to print it even
<peace> designbybeck: there is a widget to see the layout
<peace> but i dunno if it's what you watn
<designbybeck> hmm that is a lil' closer peace
<peace> designbybeck: this ? http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/25/plasma-desktopRc1826.png
<designbybeck> again that is close to what ubuntu had
<designbybeck> but they had when you went into it  you could pull up a pdf so you could print it out
<designbybeck> the keyboard widget is pretty much it
<designbybeck> so you can at least see what keys go with what
<designbybeck> but you can't print it
<peace> print?
<designbybeck> yes
<peace> just change the layouyt with the widget
<peace> and you will print with your selected languages
<peace> layout
<designbybeck> i'm thinking for an education classroom that teaches langauge, so you could print it out poster size for everyone to see
<designbybeck> so in other words i'm looking for a way to print out the keyboard layout of a number of languages so people can see what letters and keys to push for other languages
<peace> designbybeck: i use kde as windows ... just clickin on the widget you can select the layout
<designbybeck> right, and that is workign ffor me, it doesn't seem you can type with that widget
<designbybeck> like an on screen keyboard, that would be nice, but at least we can use that for them to see the keys
<peace> ασδφασδφασδ
<peace> xD
<designbybeck> heehee
<designbybeck> that is all greek to me! LOL
<peace> designbybeck: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/25/plasma-desktopyn4809.png
<peace> designbybeck: i have click one time on the widget P=> italian
<peace> second time => greek
<vic> ???
<vic> hello everyone
<peace> vic: hi
<peace> designbybeck: i can' tundestand well your problem
<vic> hi, peaceful peace
<designbybeck> peace:  it is working for me as far as being able to change languages and such
<designbybeck> and i can view the layout in the widget, lathough aribic doesn't look like it is working int he keyboard widget,
<peace> designbybeck: you have even the keyboard widget look http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/25/plasma-desktopos4809.png
<designbybeck> but i was also looking for something like ubuntu had that pulls up the Keyboard Layout in a PDF form so you can print it
<peace> pdf ?
<peace> :S
<designbybeck> yes so that you can print nice vector graphics
<designbybeck> but this gets me going at least ;) Thanks for the help peace
<Avihay> designbybeck: try kvkbd
<Avihay> you can use ksnapshot to convert it into an image
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL ...
<peace> Avihay: but this is karbon ... i can't figure out what he is looking for http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/25/plasma-desktopWx4809.png
<yurikoles> is there any devs?
<BluesKaj> yurikoles, not here , try #kubuntu-devel
<yurikoles> thanks
<Ratchetman> My dependancys got messed up in  a full system upgrade (Muon... I know now it doesn't work so well) Can someone tell me how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman, reboot in order to kill Muon (it's buggy atm) , the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in he terminal, after the upgrade muon shouldn't hang anymore
<BluesKaj> err then, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ratchetman>  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Ratchetman> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Ratchetman> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Ratchetman> What does this mean Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  that means you have an ppa repository that's no longer valid on this OS , just go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d with root permissions and remove it
<Ratchetman> How do I get root permission. It won't even let me into apt directory
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  alt+f2 , then kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Ratchetman> Oh duh.
<Ratchetman> The whole folder?
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman, it should just be a text file with sevenmachines in the title
<meduser> hello, is this the Kubuntu irc? I am a newbie looking for some help
<Ratchetman> file:///etc/apt/sources.list
<Ratchetman> file:///etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade
<Ratchetman> file:///etc/apt/sources.list.save
<Ratchetman> Those are my text files
<meduser> I am looking for some help on making a playable DVD from an ISO file
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  /etc/apt/sources.list.d , don't forget the  .d
<Ratchetman> file:///etc/apt/sources.list.d/sevenmachines-flash-natty.list
<Ratchetman> file:///etc/apt/sources.list.d/sevenmachines-flash-natty.list.distUpgrade
<Ratchetman> file:///etc/apt/sources.list.d/sevenmachines-flash-natty.list.save
<Ratchetman> These ones?
<FloodBotK1> Ratchetman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ratchetman> monkey31
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  what path are you using to those files you just listed ?
<Ratchetman> kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  remove the sevenmachines file
<BluesKaj> werr files
<BluesKaj> the sevenmachines files are the the troublesome ppas
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman, ^
<Ratchetman> Ok thank you
<Ratchetman> That got me back to the dependancy issue.
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  then run your update/upgrades
<Ratchetman> I got a really long list of dependancies unmet list
<BluesKaj> ok, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Ratchetman> Processing was halted because there were too many errors
<BluesKaj> you didn't start muon I hope , or the update manager which is part of muon
<Ratchetman> No
<Ratchetman> What's the command to see processes running?
<BluesKaj> did you reboot as I suggested earlier?
<Ratchetman> I rebooted before going on quassel
<BluesKaj> atop
<Ratchetman> Ok I'm going to try another reboot be back in 4 min
<meduser> anybody that can help a newbie would be greatly appreciated
<BluesKaj> meduser,  just ask your question , we'll help if we can
<meduser> I am trying to burn a dvd, I have converted the ripped file to an iso, but the dvd player says it cannot play
<meduser> sees it as a DVD-r, my Sony player can play burnt disks with no issues
<DarthFrog> meduser: Put the disk in your computer and see if there are VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS directories on the disk.  Or is there an ISO file on the disk.
<Ratchetman> ok trying config again
<meduser> I used Devede to convert, and tried K3B to write, and all I am getting
<BluesKaj> meduser,  did you convert the file to another codec while ripping it , if so the the iso might not work
<Ratchetman> Processing was halted because there were too many errors. Again
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman, are you just updating or ?
<DarthFrog> meduser: it doesn't matter what you used, what matters is what you got.
<Ratchetman> Full system upgrade
<meduser> I converted to iso from avi, and then ran K3b to burn the disk. the burning process took like 6 minutes to complete. The disk I insert has 13 files in the video folder, and nothing in the audio folder
<BluesKaj> upgrade to oneiric from natty . Ratchetman ?
<Ratchetman> I've had oneiric for a month or two
<meduser> 6 of those files end in vob, 3 end in ifo, and 3 end in bup
<Ratchetman> I saw there were lib files that were available for upgrade
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  then get rid of all the natty files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> and the sources.list repos debs as well
<DarthFrog> meduser: Can you play that DVD on your computer?
<Ratchetman> I dumped the whole folder. Nothing said oneiric.
<Ratchetman> Directory is still there but it's emptied
<BluesKaj> not oneiric , just natty
<Ratchetman> Yeah I got rid of natty and maverick.
<Ratchetman> shouldn't I have oneiric in there?
<BluesKaj> oneiric in /etc/apt/sources.list , yes
<Ratchetman> I don't have any.
<Ratchetman> How do I get them?
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Ratchetman> Thank's Blues! You're being very helpful.
<Ratchetman> Should I select all repositories?
<BluesKaj> yes, if you want 3rd party software available etc
<Ratchetman> Hmmm...
<BluesKaj> BBL, gotta push some snow for 30 mins or so ..
<meduser> @Darthfrog....no, all it does is go to the title screen which is 37 seconds long, and that is it
<DarthFrog> meduser: Re-do the project.
<meduser> I have redone it 4x, with the same end result. The avi works perfectly in VLC
<DarthFrog> meduser: User a different program to make the ISO.
<DarthFrog> Use, not user. :-)
<meduser> It is obviously something I am doing. I am new to Kubuntu, and have never had issues using nero in a windows environment
<meduser> I used devede to create the iso, as I was told it was the best one to use
<DarthFrog> Don't know, never done that.
<DarthFrog> I use MythTV. to make DVDs.
<meduser> is that a download, or online
<DarthFrog> Read http://www.mythtv.org first.  It's a major undertaking.
<meduser> everything seems to be in Kubuntu..lol
<meduser> I have to say, it seems a lot easier in Windows,Open file, click burn, insert and watch
<DarthFrog> meduser: Kubuntu is a derivative of Ubuntu which in turn is a derivative of Debian.  There are over 14,000 software packages available.
<meduser> I know, I have been going throught them...lol
<DarthFrog> meduser: Perhaps, but using Linux means you don't have to surrender your soul.
<meduser> I know, and that is why I am here. I really want to learn how to do everything. I have packed up from windows, and don't want to go back.
<meduser> Everything I have read says to use devede to make the files, and K3b to burn the disk. I tried last night with both the iso, and creating video and audio files in devede, same result
<meduser> anyone have any ideas? I know devede can work, and so does k3b
<yurikoles> meduser: install package mythtv
<BluesKaj> meduser,  have you tried k9copy , it rpis and encodes to dvd format , then you just burn toi disk
<BluesKaj> yurikoles,  mythtv is for tv feeds not dvd
<meduser> I'll try both. Thank you
<BluesKaj> meduser,  don't install mythtv
<meduser> at BluesKaj ...I went to their website , and it seemed that way.
<BluesKaj> unless you have a tv tuner card'
<meduser> no, I don't
<BluesKaj> that's what mythtv does
<Ratchetman> Hey Blue, got the updates done.
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  cool , glad to hear it
<Ratchetman> Thanks again. Now I don't have working sound @.@
<Ratchetman> lol I can't get a break here.
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  ok open alsamixer in the terminal , set up your vol ctrls for inputs and out puts there and use the M key to unmute any boxes with MM
<meduser> I have not tried k9yet..I can use that from anAVI file?
<BluesKaj> use the arrow keys to navigate and increase vol on the ctrls
<BluesKaj> meduser,  yes , sudo apt-get install k9copy , in thew terminal
<meduser> Thanks blue. Just gotit but have to restart..I'll be back
<Ratchetman> Blueskaj comp locked up on me when I terminated my frozen phonon
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  what audio chip is listed in alsamixer , in the top left ?
<Ratchetman> How do I run that?
<Ratchetman> I only know phonon
<BluesKaj> type alsamixer in the trerminal
<Ratchetman> CA0106
<BluesKaj> ok Ratchetman now, set up your vol ctrls for inputs and out puts there and use the M key to unmute any boxes with MM
<GH0> How can I get x0vncserver to automatically start during system boot up? I would like to be able to connect to the VNC Server prior to logging into the system.
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  use the arrow keys to navigate and increase vol on the ctrls
<Ratchetman> That's done
<GH0> I attempted to use /etc/rc.local with the following line "/usr/bin/x0vncserver&" however that isn't launching the program.
<Ratchetman> Fixed!
<meduser> so tried to run k9..crashed right away
<Ratchetman> Whew! I've learned a lot today!
<BluesKaj> Ratchetman,  good
<BluesKaj> meduser,  how did it crash,  when you set up the avi file or ?
<meduser> I opened k9DVD backup..I have 3 choices, dvd drive, folder or iso, I chose folder, hit next and it crashed
<Ratchetman> Muchos Gracias BlueKaj
<BluesKaj> meduser,  open the folder then choose
<meduser> Executable: k9copy PID: 2312 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<meduser> crash #2
<BluesKaj> meduser,  have you updated / upgraded lately ?
<meduser> yes this am
<BluesKaj> meduser,  make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<meduser> it is
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg
<meduser> try that instead? I have tried that before, and K3b would not write it
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | meduser
<ubottu> meduser: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> meduser,  the avi file may have a codec not available in your libs , that's whay I' suggesting medibuntu
<zelhar> Hello, can i get assistance ?
<peace> zelhar: just ask
<zelhar> I have a problem with kde power manger- it sometimes - many times - doesn't turn off the screen after the set time lapses
<peace> zelhar: NVIDIA ati or intel ?
<BluesKaj> zelhar,  laptop?
<zelhar> moreover if I set the time to 1 minutes it seems to work but if set higher value like 5 or more minutes the screen never goes off
<zelhar> desktop with ATI
<peace> zelhar: if you have set well the power manager it could be a driver issue
<zelhar> is that a known issue ?
<peace> zelhar:  .... it depends you know how many models are out there?
<peace> zelhar: try with a different driver
<peace> test it
<zelhar> any suggestions how to fix this ?
<peace> 1  set well the power manager
<peace> 2 test another driver
<peace> 3 if doesn't work fill a bug report
<peace> 4 you could ask in #kde too
<peace> but not on weekends
<zelhar> Another driver ? as far as I know the only options are with fglrx or without
<peace> zelhar: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/25/plasma-desktopky5974.png
<zelhar> well thank you I will see if I can make it work now
<zathmyre> ?
<darbe> ho
<darbe> hi
<darbe> KDE said these drivers are unnnecessary (or something like that)
<darbe> now fan doesn't work properly
<darbe> an sut down
<darbe> how can I fix it
<darbe> anybody konws?
<L3top> darbe: what drivers? What hardware?
<archels> so there's this process or something which keeps spewing ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@ on my consoles
<archels> any ideas what this is?
<Louey> I've installed Kubuntu and for some reason the top part of any window open the minimize/maximize/close buttons have shifted to the right and are cutoff. is that a resolution issue with my laptop?
<meduser> sorry BluesKag...I had to run out...I see your not here anymore. Is anyone else here familiar with burning dvd's for regular dvd players?
#kubuntu 2012-02-26
<meduser> anybody here familiar with K3B or devede
<GH0> Anyone here be able to help me on this issue: http://forum.subsonic.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9069
<jmichaelx> GH0: have you created a self-signed cert?
<GH0> jmichaelx, no, I didn't have to do that when I was using it in Windows.
<jmichaelx> GH0: i am no expert, but i think you need a self-signed SSL cert. i am not sure what the difference is between how linux and windows handles all of this, and i could be wrong. i assume that subsonic uses apache.... i use subsonic myself, but have never checked into that to be sure
<GH0> No, actually, I think you are right, I do remember doing something like that.
<GH0> However, I don't know how to do this in ubuntu.
<GH0> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/certificates-and-security.html
<GH0> Can I file that?
<GH0> file = follow
<Chopsie> Hello
<dahlia> so this little toast thingie pops up and says 11 security updates are available but I cant find any way to apply the updates
<dahlia> I did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade but I guess that wasnt enough to do it
<dahlia> is there some program I can click on that will install the updates?
<Sentynel> dahlia: you probably need dist-upgrade rather than just upgrade
<Sentynel> you should be able to click the cog icon thingy to get the graphical updater, but sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from the console will do it
<dahlia> kk I'll try dist-upgrade. I clicked the toast that popped up but it didnt do anything
<dahlia> ty :)
<GH0> I am having some issues with VNC recognizing my xstartup file, and actually commiting to it. Every time I go to launch a new vncserver it continues to use gnome instead of kde.
<GH0> How can I fix this?
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/yQBaeHbU
<GH0> That is my current xstartup file.
<dahlia> hmmm I kinda remember a .vncstartup file but its been a while since I did that
<GH0> http://pastebin.com/M6yA1N9V
<GH0> Sorry, didn't realized pastebin changed their setup a bit.
<GH0> Well, that is located in ~/.vnc/
<GH0> The file never existed to begin with after I installed vnc.
<meduser> anybody here know how to burn dvd using k3b?
<jcook_5xdata> meduser: is it a iso or files
<meduser> <jcook_5data> I have it in iso, and I ran devede and have it in files, but and in avi format. I don't know what the audio and video
<meduser> files are supposed to have. It has 14 files in video, and none in audio. I ran K3B, it says successful, but when put into Sony, It says dvd-r, can't play. I have used the dvd player for burnt dvd's before, I so I know wthat it can play them
<jazzy_> anyone know of a good stylus app?
<jazzy_> cant seem to get mine to work
<almoxarife> stylus?
<Rasperin> Hey guys, I recently installed amd64 kubuntu 11.10, to get into it I had to do a failsafe run, then I downloaded and installed the cataylist drivers, rebooted. Everything seemed to work at this point, until I used cataylist to configure my 4 monitor display system. After that reboot, kubu just hung during the boot process
<Rasperin> is there any reason why this might have happened that I could track down? I really want to get this working...
<Rasperin> reiserfs or ext4?
<`Korvin> hey, is there any way to change the color of the active window glow?
<maitrey> Hi to everyone. I have some problem with playing the youtube videos and videos in general (10.04). I guess it must be some issue with the adobe flasplayer, but its installed and seems to run fine. Is there someone to help me? thanks
<maitrey> after starting youtube, imdb or anything like that it's loading just blank screen or black screen.
<bsidb> the flashplayer in the source may be old
<bsidb> the newest flash player is 11.0 beta
<bsidb> maitrey: try to update your flashplayer
<bsidb> maitrey:10.04's flashplayer may be out of date.
<maitrey> bsidb: i have the adobe flash player plugin ver. 11
<maitrey> installed
<maitrey> bsidb: is there not any way apart from the adobe web page - where can i check for the mistake (terminal?)
<viKtor_> hi! does anyone know how to start an app with a .sh script?
<Peace-> viKtor_: easy
<Peace-> viKtor_: echo '!/bin/bash' >/tmp/test ; echo konsole >>/tmp/test ; chmod +x /tmp/test ; ./tmp/test
<sharpspear> whats the command for see what maps there is in a specific folders?
<sharpspear> for some reason "cd /Home/Documents/ doesnt work" says there aint no such file or directory
<viKtor_> Peace-: i can't
<viKtor_> the one i want to start is this
<viKtor_> Peace-: http://pastebin.com/TrtQvNgm
<Peace-> viKtor_: so you need to save that file
<Peace-> then right click on the file
<viKtor_> it is already saved
<Peace-> set permission like executalbe
<viKtor_> and i marked it as a executable
<viKtor_> hehe
<Peace-> then ./mystuff
<viKtor_> ./OmegaT (this is its name)
<viKtor_> but i always get: permission denied
<Peace-> chmod +x /path/file
<viKtor_> still the same
<Peace-> viKtor_: you have java right?
<viKtor_> yeah but actually the app has its own java in it
<Peace-> viKtor_: change the script in this line
<Peace-> #!/bin/bash
<Peace-> to
<Peace-> #!/bin/bash -x
<Peace-> and try to execute it
<viKtor_> Peace-: the same :S
<Peace-> viKtor_: post what it says
<Peace-> viKtor_: all
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<viKtor_> Peace-: it just says permission denied
<shashik> hello can anyone help me, i once opened ktimetracker and closed it, but it allways open at startup everytime, how can i close it permanently , i.e, to remove it from startup
<DoctorPepper>  is it normal that nepomuk file indexing  stops completely after finishing indexing  and  going idle for few minutes (/)? the processes disappear form my process list  /usr/bin/nepomukservicestub nepomukbackupsync' , '/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub nepomukqueryservice' ,'/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub nepomukfileindexer','/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub nepomukfilewatch'
<BluesKaj> "Morning all
<JuJuBee> I have some videos I took with a helmet cam (GoPro Hero2) and they are mp4.  What is a good program to convert them for facebook?
<bazhang> JuJuBee, what does facebook require
<JuJuBee> Not sure really.  I don't use it much at all.
<bazhang> handbrake possibly
<bazhang> no clue what facebook needs though
<meduser> good morning. BlueKaj are you available?
<BluesKaj> meduser,  hi
<bazhang> JuJuBee, no need to crosspost in #ubuntu
<JuJuBee> bazhang: why not?  Sometimes I get answers in one channel and not in another...
<bazhang> JuJuBee, conflicting answers, same helpers for the most part, poor irc netiquette
<meduser> hi BlueKaj, yesterday we were going over my dvd issues. I had an emergency come up, and I left unexpectedly.
<bazhang> I was already helping you here..
<meduser> I have medibuntu installed I believe and the restricted stuff from Kubuntu
<bazhang> meduser, libdvdcss2 deb from medibuntu.org ?
<JuJuBee> bazhang: OK
<meduser> how do I check that? I am sure I installed medibuntu
<bazhang> meduser, no need to enable the repo even, just download the package
<meduser> when I type locate libdvdcss2, I get locate libdvdcss2
<meduser> /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss2
<meduser> /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss2/NEWS.gz
<meduser> /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss2/README
<meduser> /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss2/changelog.Debian.gz
<FloodBotK1> meduser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meduser> /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss2/changelog.gz
<meduser> oops, sorry
<bazhang> meduser, should just be a .deb
<bazhang> meduser, you can then double click it to install
<meduser> installing now Blue, done
<yo> hi, how can i create a new directory using the command line??
<bazhang> yo, of course, whats the purpose
<rork> yo: mkdir <dirname>
<yo> ok thanks a lot :)
<yo> and, how can I change a name by the command line ??
<bazhang> yo name of what
<yo> the name of a file
<bazhang> which file?
<yo> a python script
<rork> yo: mv <oldname> <newname>
<meduser> ok, so now what am I to do? If I use devede to convert avi, what am I supposed to be converting to?
<yo> thanks again, rork
<meduser> blue? baz?
<bazhang> meduser, hi
<meduser> hi..any chance of helping me get this thing going?
<meduser> I am new to Kubuntu, never on a linux system before 5 weeks ago. I am trying to make a dvd watchable on my home dvd player
<meduser> The Sony 2360 plays burnt discs, but when I make an ISO in devede, and burn with K3B, I get the Sony finding it as a dvd-r, and will not play it.
<meduser> I have managed to get the title screen to play, but that is only 37 seconds long..
<bazhang> meduser, okay. to get people's attention it's good to append their nickname to your message, you use the tab key to complete like baz<tab>
<meduser> bazhang: ok..I have never been on IRQ before yesterday either..lol
<bazhang> many of us are in different channels and may miss the reply otherwise
<meduser> bazhang: I don't know IRC ettiquette, sorry.
<bazhang> sony 2360 is an external dvd player?
<bazhang> meduser, not really etiquette, just a way to attract people's attention to your reply
<meduser> bazhang: the sony is a BluRay player, 2 years old, external, hooked up to my tv
<bazhang> devede seems to be the tool for that
<meduser> bazhang: I have devede, when I ran it, I tried to make an ISO from the AVI file, and it made one, but it won't play.
<bazhang> meduser, how did you burn the iso to dvd? as data? or image
<meduser> bazhang: I believe I burnt it as an image, using K3B. If I put that DVD into my pc, it  gives me 2 folders, an audio_TS folder, and a video_TS folder
<bazhang> I recall k3b not being terribly intuitive on burning images to dvd
<meduser> bazhang: the audio_ts folder is empty, the video_ts  is 2.4 GiB, and has 13 files
<meduser> bazhang: I am sure I am just not setting things up right
<BluesKaj> meduser,  I haveny burned any video dvds in a while , did you try burning the TS_folders just as they are...i recall being able to play them on my dvd player
<meduser> bazhang: I tried making the files in Devede to play on external dvd player, burnt them, and same thing. The avi does play fine in VLC
<BluesKaj> meduser,  they show up as folders on your tv screen and you just choose the video TS
<BluesKaj> meduser,  with K3B
<bazhang> meduser, I had issues with k3b finding on how to burn images, not sufficiently apparent for my liking
<meduser> bazhang: I just can't stop shaking my head..it shouldn't be all that complicated..lol
<meduser> BluesKaj: no, I have not been able to get them to show up as folders on the DVD player
<bazhang> meduser, agree on that. I just dont use k3b as a result
<meduser> bazhang: what would your recomendation be?
<BluesKaj> meduser,  have you tried burning the dvd as is with no conversion thru devede ?
<meduser> BluesKaj: you mean staright from the avi?
<BluesKaj> yes
<meduser> BluesKaj: I don't rememeber. I have like 8 discs here that are good for placemats right now. And frustration beyond what I am used too. lol
<BluesKaj> meduser,  that why i use cdrws
<BluesKaj> dvdrews
<BluesKaj> dvdrws
<meduser> BluesKaj: I know, but when I bought the dual layer blanks, I thought it would be easy to do, and I would not be making garbage..lol
<BluesKaj> I've had 20dvdrws that ive been using for 3 yrs now ...haven't had to buy any ...a couple have reached thir EOL cycle but one can usually gey about 20 burns minimum from each disc
<BluesKaj> meduser,  my theory is that most dvdplayers these days recognize all the codecs that are out there and will play them
<meduser> BluesKaj: so should I try burning the avi straight to disc? I am just surprised that there is not much for how to's in plain english for the newbie like me
<meduser> BluesKaj: My unit was top of the line 2 years ago.
<BluesKaj> meduser,  well wait , let me do some looking around first
<meduser> BluesKaj: ok..
<BluesKaj> meduser,  it used to be a requirement for dvd players to recognize the "dvd format" , but I'm not sure if that's the case any longer...a lot of the forums have outdated info  on them..most dvd players even have usb/smartcard etc ports that will play media files directly , so why not some avi folders on a disc ?
<meduser> BluesKaj: mine has a usb port, and can hook up to a network....when I put in a disc made using Nero on a windows based system, it just plays it like a regular dvd
<BluesKaj> meduser,  i don't use a dvd player as such anymore ...this pc is directly connected to my HT (TV and audio system)
<meduser> BluesKaj: I have thought about putting the movie onto a usb stick, and going from there, but I doubted the dvd player would play a file like that
<BluesKaj> Nero does the dvd format conversion if you choose dvd-movie mode if I recall
<BluesKaj> meduser,  it won't hurt anything to try
<meduser> BluesKaj: I have even tried nero for linux, but I would start it, and it would crash right away
<BluesKaj> copy the avi file to a USB stick , and try it on your dvd player
<meduser> ok..just a sec..copying now
<meduser> BluesKaj: nope..no way to run it from the usb stick..used for updating or photos
<GH0> When running samba, after a fresh reboot (updated all the programs since fresh install), I am able to access my home directory, but am unable to access other shares (music in paticular). However, once I navigate to the shares on the Kubuntu, I am then able to access them on the samba share. Is this because the drive is formatted in NTFS? Would this be resolved if I were to format and use Ext4?
<Voyack> Hello all :)
<BluesKaj> ok meduser , it's good to know ...does your dvd player have Divx/Xvid logo ?
<BluesKaj> GHO , I'm not clear on the "other shares" , are they on a windows pc ?
<meduser> BluesKaj: DVD Playback: Yes
<meduser> DVD+R Read Compatibility: Yes
<meduser> DVD+RW Read Compatibility: Yes
<meduser> DVD-R Read Compatibility: Yes (8cm)
<meduser> DVD-RW Read Compatibility: Yes (8cm)
<meduser> JPEG Playback: Yes (BD-R/REDVD+RW/+R/-RW/-R/CD-R,RW)
<FloodBotK1> meduser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meduser> no div-x
<meduser> BluesKaj: no Div-x
<BluesKaj> GH0,  if the shares are on an ntfs partition , as long as the share permissions include you as a user , then they should be accessible
<BluesKaj> GH0,  and you shouldn't need samba to access shares on a ntfs partition , the partition should appear in Dolphin "places"
<BluesKaj> med
<meduser> BluesKaj: yes?
<BluesKaj> oops meduser , K9copy kept crashing yesterday ...have you tried it since installing libdvdcss2 ?
<meduser> BluesKaj: no I haven't
<meduser> BluesKaj: it installed 2 options, k9 copy, and 9copy assistant
<Voyack> Hey people
<Voyack> could You help me a bit?
<meduser> BluesKaj: So I open k9 copy..input: folder..direct to the folder holding avi, then when I hit open, I getExecutable: k9copy PID: 3806 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<Voyack> i have problems with my KDE. Half of effect's aren't working at all
<Voyack> even when i enable them, reload the window menager and so.
<Voyack> when i switch to compiz, it's even worse.
<BluesKaj> meduser,  have you updated/upgraded lately , I have to ask
<Voyack> all i want to do, is to have nice, neat effects as i saw on YT
<meduser> BluesKaj: this am..first thing I do when I get on the pc
<BluesKaj> Voyack,  look in kmenu search type,  drivers
<Voyack> BluesKaj - could you walk me through this step by step? Im kinda grasshopper.
<Voyack> i was using ubuntu 2 years ago or so, and they change sooooo fast
<BluesKaj> Voyack,  check the additional drivers , if they are listed . choose the recommended on
<BluesKaj> one
<meduser> BluesKaj: did a search..sudo apt-get libdvdnav-dev libdvdread-dev, I am installing that now
<Voyack> well, after installation i installed all the additional drivers that system recomended me.
<BluesKaj> meduser,  have you rebooted laately ?
<meduser> no..not since yesterday morning
<meduser> BluesKaj: going to reboot now..brb
<BluesKaj> Voyack,  then I'll ask you as well, have you updated/upgraed lately
<Voyack> yes, two hours ago or so.
<BluesKaj> Voyack,  so you've checked system settings>desktop effects ?
<Voyack> yes. I was enabling and disabling them, and some of them are working on KDE, some of them are working on Compiz.
<Voyack> when i choose compiz, i can't move windows, they seem to be fixed somehow. On KDE, i can't use cube.
<BluesKaj> Voyack,  well , compiz and desktop effects running simultaneously is a bit of overkill and probly pretty gpu intensive IMO
<meduser> BluesKaj: back..
<meduser> BluesKaj: same error with k9copy
<BluesKaj> Voyack,  most ppl settle for desktop effects only , no compiz required for most effects
<Voyack> BluesKaj - so what i should actually do?
<Voyack> to have all that window - folding effects, 3d cube and stuff?
<Voyack> when i had ubuntu 8 or simmilar, it was very easy, but now it's tricky as hell
<meduser> BluesKaj: updateing/ upgrading
<Peace-> Voyack: just enable theme http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/26/plasma-desktopCt1727.png
<Peace-> them
<Voyack> Peace - are You from Poland?
<Peace-> Voyack: systemsettings =>desltpè effects
<Peace-> Voyack: of course no
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know the trouble ticket number for the apt hash issue?
<Peace-> Whiskey`Wonka: ?
<meduser> BluesKaj: any I am back to: Executable: k9copy PID: 2961 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, failed to update hash sum mismatch? that one?
<Whiskey`Wonka> not sure bazhang
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, then which hash apt issue are you referring to
<BluesKaj> meduser,  I'm really ata loss , whyn k9copy crashes is beyond my scope
<Whiskey`Wonka> Peace-: bazhang: If you use aptitude, kpackagemanager, muion, apt-get, they end up with dual packages and dependancies that can never be met
<meduser> BluesKaj: I know, this makes no sense
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, got an error message to pastebin there?
<GH0> Sorry, BluesKaj had to leave for a second. The drives are all placed on the Kubuntu server. I am trying to access the shares from a windows machine. So before I navigate to the folder on the Kubuntu machine, it is inaccessible over samba with the following error message: "Windows cannot access \\server\music". While other the other samba share (IE my home folder), is accessible even if I don't
<GH0> login. Once I login as the user, and navigate to the drive using dolphin, I am then able to access the share over samba perfectly fine.
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install --reinstall k9copy , meduser
<Whiskey`Wonka> no, as im trying very hard to /not/ get back in to that issue
<meduser> BluesKaj: k..just a sec
<Whiskey`Wonka> i reinstalled months ago to fix it and been waiting for a fix
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, minus an actual error message there not a real way to troubleshoot
<Whiskey`Wonka> the only error that happens is 'normal' dependancies
<Voyack> Peace - ok, i have most of my effects. But i still can't find one - grabbing corner of window, and kinda "folding it"
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka,  muon is buggy , you need to do the latest updates to get the fix for it
<Whiskey`Wonka> bazhang: ok, the error is you install a app and it decides to uninstall 80 packages, then decides to install them etc
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, never heard of that.
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: and how to DO that with out apt going buggy and doing the dual packags in the list and screwing you with dependancies
<Whiskey`Wonka> someone else here did, said it was a hash bug in the package lists
<BluesKaj> Voyack,  dual packages , are you running 2 sources.lists ?
<bazhang> no, the one about removing then installing 80 packages by itself
<BluesKaj> one for a different kubuntu version ?
<Voyack> BluesKaj - i kinda don't understand, sorry :)
<meduser> BluesKaj: Executable: k9copy PID: 3556 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<Whiskey`Wonka> thats what the dual packages being displayed /cause to happen/
<Whiskey`Wonka> and no its a stock sources list
<BluesKaj> sorry wrong guy Voyack
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, with the hash sum mismatch, no it's not
<Whiskey`Wonka> bazhang: ok well thats what i was told here
<Whiskey`Wonka> so, what DOES cause the dual packages
<bazhang> that's simply the apt-get update. nothing to do with removing or installing packages
<Whiskey`Wonka> dual isnt the right word, double listed
<BluesKaj> stiock as in no ppas , or other OS version debs , Whiskey`Wonka?
<meduser> BluesKaj: so k9 does not seem like an option for me
<BluesKaj> meduser,  guess not ...I really don't get it ...you must ahve a broken dependy somewhere , try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://pastebin.com/2s4FiU2M
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: my sources currently
<meduser> BluesKaj: tried that, and it just dropped down a line
<Whiskey`Wonka> meduser: whats the issue?
<meduser> Whiskey`Wonka: trying to make a dvd from an AVI, not working for me. Tried k3b, the dvd player sees the dvdr, won;t play it,
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, and a pastebin of sudo apt-get update please
<Whiskey`Wonka> bazhang: im scared to do that. the last time i did the package system was nuked into that double package listing dependancy hell
<meduser> Whiskey`Wonka: it does play other burnt disks...I have tried iso made by DEVEDE, same issue, trying K9copy, get segmentation crash right away
<Whiskey`Wonka> try vlc?
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, to pastebin an error message?
<BluesKaj> ok meduser try k9copy again
<meduser> Whiskey`Wonka: it will play in vlc, just not on my tv
<Whiskey`Wonka> bazhang: to DO a apt-get update
<Whiskey`Wonka> bazhang: ive been reporting this for months and no one gets it
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, it will give an error message if something is wrong. pastebin lets us diagnose it
<meduser> BluesKaj: Executable: k9copy PID: 3596 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<bazhang> Whiskey`Wonka, I am trying to help you now
<Whiskey`Wonka> bazhang: you dont get it, there is NO ERROR untill the package system is nuked
<Whiskey`Wonka> THEN the error isnt that something doesnt work
<Whiskey`Wonka> its that apt lists packages TWICE and then runs in a dependency loop
<bazhang> and is fixable
<Whiskey`Wonka> package a wants b, wants c wants d but d can not have a
<Whiskey`Wonka> i spent 2 weeks here with the dependency loop and no one could, they said reisntall
<BluesKaj> meduser which kde version ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> the packe lists were never less then 80 long, and quickly hit 400+ (IE everything in the system)
<meduser> BluesKaj: I have a clean install of Kubuntu 11.10. Installed on thursday. I just tried k9copy on the iso file I had made with deveded, and no crash from K9copy..
<meduser>  mb
<BluesKaj> meduser,  I thought k9copy was crashing at launch
<meduser> BluesKaj: looking at a folder that says Titleset 2, with a subdirectory of title2 (
<meduser> BluesKaj: I could open k9copy.I can direct towards the folders, when I clicked on open folder, it would crash
<L3top> weird question... how would I determine if the distro I am screwing with is now kubuntu? What, for instance, will distinguish it from ubuntu other than the desktop?
<meduser> BluesKaj: ok..I am burning the iso through k9copy...fingers crossed
<BluesKaj> kubuntu and ubuntu are the same under the skin , desktops and apps are different , L3top
<L3top> gentoo then
<bazhang> ask in #gentoo
<BluesKaj> L3top,  what is it you want to know exactly L3top ?
<meduser> BluesKaj: seems stuck at 00:00:03
<meduser> BluesKaj: says burning finished..going to try it
<BluesKaj> meduser, how long did it take ?
<meduser> BluesKaj: about 2 minutes tops
<BluesKaj> not good
<L3top> I built an LFS distro, and after installing apt pretty much turned it into ubuntu. After loading a large kubuntu project it was effectively turned it into kubuntu.
<meduser> BluesKaj: another 37 second video of the start screen....said the iso was 125 minutes long..
<L3top> another person has loaded the project onto gentoo, and I am asking what DEFINES the distro?
<meduser> BluesKaj: going to try again..
<BluesKaj> L3top,  we should be asking you that ...looks like a troll question to me
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu | L3top
<ubottu> L3top: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<L3top> It is not a troll question. I work on linuxmce.org. Someone has successfully ported it to gentoo. I am curious if it is really gentoo anymore.
<meduser> BluesKaj: ok..I am now trying to go back to the original avi file..I try to open the folder it is in, and I am back to having k9 crash
<BluesKaj> L3top,  then join #gentoo and ask them
<mrrothhcloud_> hi
<BluesKaj> meduser,  do you have any other avi files to try ?
<mrrothhcloud_> would this http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354891 wifi usb dongle work out of box in ubuntu
<L3top> You are particularly hostile. Is it simply because you do not know the answer? I was looking for something along the lines of kernel version + kdm
<meduser> yes, well mkv(bluray)
<bazhang> !hcl | mrrothhcloud_
<ubottu> mrrothhcloud_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> !info linux | L3top
<ubottu> L3top: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.16.19 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<meduser> BluesKaj: yes, I have a few of them
<bazhang> L3top, version numbers of packages you can find at packages.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> L3top, open a terminal and run uname -a for the kernel version
<meduser> BluesKaj: if I try to open any of the folders that I have avi's in kpcopy crashes, segmentation error.
<bazhang> meduser, k9copy is to make one to one copies of dvd's
<BluesKaj> bazhang,  I've used it to make avi file copies to dvd format
<meduser> bazhang: I have the avi, which is a dvdrip...700mibs
<bazhang> BluesKaj, interesting, never seen that.
<meduser> BluesKaj: ok..trying to burn the straight avi file to dvd, without going through devede
<Tronic> How can I disable screen blanking on 12.04 nightly?
<Tronic> I have disabled screensaver and blanking settings already but it still blanks after about 10 minutes.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please Tronic
<meduser> BluesKaj: well it burnt, but same issues
<BluesKaj> meduser,  wow , i recall accessing avi files and burning them wirh k9ciopy , now I can't get past the folder that contains the avi ...strange
<meduser> BluesKaj: so your having the same issue now?
<BluesKaj> k9copy doesn't crash it just denies me access to the actual file by not opening the folder
<meduser> BluesKaj: I get full on crash
<meduser> BluesKaj: there is a setting in k3b that allows for an iso to be created from the avi...trying that now. Good thing I had 50 discs at my disposal
<meduser> BluesKaj: I am sure it is me, and my inexperience with the software geared for linux
<BluesKaj> this is really strange
<meduser> I have seen most say they use K3B...it has to work
<Peace-> meduser: if the avi is less then standar 700mb i guess ues
<BluesKaj> k9copy uses the same burning program as k3b
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  this is a dvd
<Peace-> BluesKaj: needs to create a dvd with menu ?
<Peace-> or what?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, dvd structure from an avi file
<BluesKaj> for an avi file
<meduser> BluesKaj: the cd I made plays on the pc just fine
<Peace-> meduser: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/2ManDVD?content=99450
<Peace-> it should be in the repo
<Peace-> BluesKaj: the structure of a dvd is very simple
<BluesKaj> yeah meduser that's why i put my pc into the TV/Audio system mix ..got tired of the BS involved with dvds etc ...it's like media server. I play all media directly off the pc
<meduser> Peace-: Blueskaj is trying ever so patiently to help me burn a dvd..lol
<Peace-> in the most of cases you need just to create a dvd project and put the avi in the VIDEO_TS folder
<bazhang> !find 2mandvd
<ubottu> Package/file 2mandvd does not exist in oneiric
<meduser> BluesKaj: My pc is like 100 foot away from tv
<Peace-> i have to go
<Peace-> bye
<bazhang> need to compile that from source, not in the repos
<meduser> watching the dvd I just made on the pc..sony does not recognize it
<meduser> frustrting to say the least..lol
<BluesKaj> meduser,  peaces has a point ...my k3b memories are rusty about media burning ...open k3b , File>New Project>New DVD Project ..that should open a folder tree , choose the avi file there
<BluesKaj> I should have checked this outm sooner
<meduser> BluesKaj: so just add avi to the video_ts folder?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> that crates the dvd structure afaik
<BluesKaj> creates
<meduser> BluesKaj: ok..I have k3b open, I have addedthe avi to the bottom screen, then moved it to the video_ts folder. That folder now has 700.2 MiB, audio_ts has 0..is that looking right?
<meduser> BluesKaj: trying to burn that now
<BluesKaj> but pls don't curse me if it doesn't work ...my dvd player used to work with this procedure
<BluesKaj> :)
<meduser> BluesKaj: ok, clicked on burn, in settings, I have simulate, create image, only create image, veryify written data..all are unchecked.
<BluesKaj> create image
<meduser> BluesKaj: k..click burn, and hold my breath?..lol
<BluesKaj> meduser,  next time you're near a electronics store like future shop or bestbuy or the source , buy some dvdrw discs ...it's worth it
<meduser> BluesKaj: when I click burn with create image, remove image clicked I get an error..could not dtermine size of resulting image
<meduser> BluesKaj: lol..I know..I have burnt movies for years and never had more than 1 or 2 when learning a new system..lol
<BluesKaj> meduser, try only create image
<meduser> BluesKaj: won't let me burn when clicking create ..does not change anything
<BluesKaj> or move the avi file back out of the folder
<meduser> BluesKaj: good lord..I am normally on the the other side of the advice ..lol
<meduser> BluesKaj: so have the video_ts folder empty, the audio_ts folder empty, and the avi sitting below them?
<meduser> BluesKaj: same error..this is getting comical...
<L3top> meduser: try growisofs -Z /dev/cd0 -dvd-video /path/to/video
<meduser> BluesKaj: actually it says it does not contain all the neessary dvd files
<L3top> or growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video /path/to/video
<L3top> presuming you have dvd+rw-tools
<meduser> L3top: I do l3top
<BluesKaj> L3top, does that string convert avi to dvd structure ?
<L3top> yes
<BluesKaj> L3top,  ok good to know , i hope it works
<meduser> L3top: genisoimage: Could not find correct 'VIDEO_TS' directory.
<meduser> genisoimage: Unable to make a DVD-Video image.
<meduser> Possible reasons:
<meduser>   - VIDEO_TS subdirectory was not found on specified location
<meduser>   - VIDEO_TS has invalid contents
<FloodBotK1> meduser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meduser> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<L3top> you may want to author it first... one second... I know that creates the structure, but not sure exactly what it will do without a menu...
<L3top> you will soon see
<L3top> for both?
<L3top> sorry missed your last text
<L3top> /dev/cd0 and /dev/dvd?
<meduser> L3top: /dev/dvd
<L3top> try the other
<meduser> L3top: L3top: genisoimage: Could not find correct 'VIDEO_TS' directory.
<tsimpson> you can use k9copy to author video DVDs, probably the easiest way
<meduser> L3top: ( unable to open64("/dev/cd0",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<L3top> ok...
<meduser> L3top: point and click seemed so much easier..I have been trying to make dvd's for almost 3 weeks now. ..lol..it should not be this difficult
<L3top> to be clear... that dvd is blank and the device is a burner...
<L3top> Yes... it seems to want the VIDEO_TS file there from an authored file
<L3top> sorry for that... not something I do, just knew the switch existed
<meduser> The disc, when inserted says blank dvd. It is out of a brand new stack of dvd's, dual layer 8.5 gbs. The dvd burner is an lg, 2 weeks old. I can burn cd's just fine
<L3top> man details that it converts it to dvd player structure... was not clear on prereq at casual glance
<L3top> just checking the simple things first
<L3top> ;)
<meduser> L3top: n/p. I am willing to try anything..I just appreciate all the great folks in the linux society that are willing and patient enought o help out the new guys.
<L3top> I am looking for a simple author tool that does so automagically... as I presume you don't care what the menu "art" is.
<meduser> BlueKav has been helping for 2 days now...we are just throwing crap at the wall to see if it sticks..lol
<BluesKaj> meduser,  we were new guys once too :) , at least I was
 * L3top was born with tux tattoo
<L3top> I keed...
<meduser> BluesKaj: I help out at other sites where I am the xpereinced one in networking and other such topics, so I know what it is like to be one the other side. I learn, and then pass the new knowledge on as best I can
<meduser> BluesKaj: I need to step out with my kids for hockey practice. I'll be back in an hour
<L3top> BluesKaj: sorry for being snotty earlier... I am sure my question is not clear. I chose to ask here rather than gentoo because it seemed smarter to look for something which now exists than something which doesn't/isn't, or misreports based on distro of origin. Sort of the prove a positive not a negative thing.
<BluesKaj> L3top,  mymedia conversion and burning skills are very rusty since I connected my pc to our home theater system and began using it as our meia server. ...I can recall using tovid to author and burn dvds in the terminal ...it worked well but one had to be very careful to follow the instructions as one went thru the process
<L3top> I am convinced his distro is no longer gentoo... but have difficulty demonstrating it outside of kernel version. His repos are all ours or ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> L3top,  sorry fotr appearing hostile , it has to do with our frustration here today
<BluesKaj> L3top,  so you're updating from the canonical etc repos ?
<L3top> he is... yes
<L3top> our project is ginormous... trunked to about a dozen other large projects
<L3top> asterisk, myth etc
<L3top> and as I said... I am pretty sure his setup is working because it has been converted... and it occurred to me... I don't know how to tell.
<L3top> BluesKaj: You can take a look at www.linuxmce.org . It is an open source home automation platform.
<L3top> built on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah , the kernel obviously works for him , but does that determine what/how the OS is really defined
<L3top> exactly
<L3top> I don't really know...
<L3top> maybe I will ask in devel
<L3top> the user is basically anti-buntu... and I while it satisfies him to think he is on something else... I don't believe he is anymore. Primarily because he got it running in a few hours... and it is... tempermental at best... and with just lucid repos... I am pretty sure he has a kubuntu lucid install now which identifies as gentoo in grub
<BluesKaj> L3top,  linuxmce looks very interesting , seems designed for much larger and fancier setup than mine tho
<BluesKaj> L3top,  is he anti gnome/unity or anti all 'buntu distros in general ?
<L3top> I don't want to disparage the guy... so I can't really comment.
<L3top> that is the best way I can put it.
<L3top> lol
<L3top> "ubuntu sucks" would be the answer if you asked him
<L3top> and it would just tickle me to alert him that he is still on it once he goes on about how awesome it is
<L3top> because I am petty I guess.
<BluesKaj> well ubuntu sucks is a pretty strong statement... it'll be interesting to see how he likes the OS after a week or 2 :)
<roger_> Lucid install?
<roger_> why lucid?
<tsimpson> probably because it's LTS
<L3top> it is LTS
<roger_> Always amusing to hear heated impassioned claims of true statements that have no facts behind them beyond uninformed opinion
<roger_> Ah so he's ready to jump to LTS+1 ? :)
<ClutchDart> Hmm, noob here hoping for a bit of assistance, or am I in the wrong place? :)
<roger_> ClutchDart: ask away
<ClutchDart> I'm not really sure how I did it, but I managed to lose the 'start button'... Now to me my alternate computer isn't much more than a brick, I don't want to format and reinstall... Any idears on getting it back? I'm pretty much a noob with the command line and linux in general, so that doesn't help
<roger_> ClutchDart: do you have a panel at the bottom of the screen at all?
<ClutchDart> yes
<roger_> ClutchDart: is there a button to the right of the panel (Kinda yellow)
<tsimpson> ClutchDart: click the Plasma Tool Box button on the right of the panel, choose "Add Widgets...", find the "Application Launcher" and drag it on to the panel
<roger_> tsimpson: noob. Easy with all the non expoosed names :)
<ClutchDart> Ooh, so THAT'S where it's hiding... And what it's called
<ClutchDart> Now to get my mouse working on every click :P
<ClutchDart> thanks :)
<roger_> ClutchDart: sure :) what clicks does the mouse work with?
<ClutchDart> roger_: I'm... Not sure yet... Some does and some doesn't, and I've not isolated what makes the difference
<ClutchDart> I'm switching to a less advanced mouse, so maybe that'll help
<ClutchDart> Now, for me to figure out the dual-boot... But that's another topic, so thanks for the help y'all and hopefully soon I'll be able to provide help to others rather than always needing the help
<BluesKaj> !dual boot | ClutchDart
<ubottu> ClutchDart: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sleepwalker_> Are there any germans?
<ClutchDart> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<ClutchDart> Hmm, would running Windows in a VM make it to where I'd lose system resources to the point of being unable to easily play games? It's already an older system... I'd prefer the VM option, I just don't know how much I'd lose because of it
<tsimpson> ClutchDart: VMs are always going to be slower than running natively, however the only way to tell is to test it and see
<tsimpson> try a VM first, you can always go for dual-boot later on
<ClutchDart> Alright, thanks :) Another noob question... Where do I find the system specs (I think that's the right term) I'm coming from a Mac where system profiler is easy to find and I know how to view it... I've got Kubuntu on an old IBM desktop, and that's where I'm wanting to put Windows as well
<yofel> Sleepwalker_: you can find germans in #kubuntu-de usually
<tsimpson> ClutchDart: kinfocenter is probably what you want
<ClutchDart> Yep, that looks right :) Thanks again!
<meduser> BluesKaj: I am back
<BluesKaj> meduser,  any progress ?
<meduser> BluesKaj: no, I had to take my kids to hockey practice. Just got back.....I am thinking of trying nerolinux ans see how that goes. But I can't help thinking this is some little setting I am doing wrong
<BarkingFish> evening guys, need a little help here.  ndiswrapper is not loading when I boot.  I've tried to add it to /etc/modules, but for some reason that causes my system to forget my entire sound card.  Anything I can do to sort this out please?
<BluesKaj> meduser, ffmpeg can convert avi to dvd/mpeg which make it ready for burning on k3b under the heading , "Convert .avi to mpeg for dvd players " on this page ,http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/19-ffmpeg-commands-for-all-needs , if you don't mind trying the command line instead of guis.
<tsimpson> did you try k9copy, it's pretty much designed for DVD video authoring
<BluesKaj> tsimpson,  k9copy won't let himn acces the avi files , it crashes when he tries to convert
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: odd, it actually uses ffmpeg (and/or mencoder) internally
<Peace-> 2mandvd should be nice
<meduser> BluesKaj: thanks Blueskag. I will try that. I actually prefer command or terminal over the guis. It's more fun when you are learning, And I want to learn it the right way. I'll check out ffmpeg.
<BluesKaj> yes , but there's something else causing the problem , I'm sure , because I used k9copy to make and burn avi files to dvd and now it won't let me access the avi file directly , can't get into the folder
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, ^
<Peace-> BluesKaj: tried with kdesudo ?
<Peace-> adding user on video audio groups^?
<meduser> tsimpson: thanks for the suggestion. We have been trying for 2 days here and I am sure it is something not setup right on my behalf. I am new to Linux, so I kust don't know the programs at all.
<BluesKaj> peace . I'm the only user why would that have changed?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: try is not die :D
<tsimpson> I really haven't tried to burn a video DVD in a long time (isn't wireless streaming to HD TVs fun), so I'm not entirely sure how these things work. I remember using k9copy, but this was a couple of years ago now
<Peace-> 1 or you try to convert with ffmpeg into mpeg2video  and use k3b to butn
<Peace-> 2 or 2mandvd
<BluesKaj> tsimpson,  I'm sort of in the same boat , having put all our media on this pc which isnow connected to the HT setup
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  kdesudo k9copy doesn't make it accessible either
<lukito>     * /msg Free|205 xdcc send #407
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ok
<meduser> BluesKaj: ok, I am trying theffmpeg -i source_video.avi -target pal-dvd -ps 2000000000 -aspect 16:9 finale_video.mpeg
<meduser> BluesKaj: using my source, In the terminal,  it appears to be converting the file
<BluesKaj> meduser,  same here , just to see how it converts
<BluesKaj> so far no dropped frames either , which is good
<meduser> BluesKaj: cool...You are such a big help. I really appreciate the help.
<BluesKaj> meduser,  well ,  this me curious ..it will be a "help" if this works for you :)
<BluesKaj> makes me curious
<BluesKaj> meduser,  btw this looks like full rate conversion without any data loss
<rtdos> my shutdown (power off) and restart options are missing from my kickoff application launcher menu.
<rtdos> how can i get them back?
<kbroulik> rtdos: umm… try System settings → login manager (one of the downmost entries) and on the I think last tab "Can shutdown" and then everyone … Ithink
<BluesKaj> rtdos,  dunno , but you can right click on the desktop to get it as well
<rtdos> session management?
<meduser> BluesKaj: Looks like it is going to take a while to convert
<meduser> BluesKaj: not that I care..lol..I just want it to work
<BluesKaj> med , mine is a 2G file and I'm up to 1.8 so far , should be finished soon
<BluesKaj> meduser, ^
<meduser> BluesKaj: still going here..at frame 100 000..
<tsimpson> meduser: go make coffee, or have a snack. maybe watch some TV, or play solitaire. transcoding video tends to take _forever_
<BluesKaj> meduser,  hmm, yeah this file is gonna be larger than the original ...well i'll just let it run it's course
<meduser> tsimpson: I don't mind sitting here..I have nothing else to do...I just wanted to keep communication going..lol
<BluesKaj> nascar/daytona has a rain delay anyway:)
<meduser> BluesKaj: Mine is done....video:2890649kB audio:294110kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 2.116359%
<BluesKaj> meduser,  what was the original filesize ?
<meduser> 700mbs
<BluesKaj> whoa
<meduser> BluesKaj: ^
<meduser> BluesKaj: file was 700mbs avi. is this a good result or bad? it's what? almost 3 gbs now isn't it?
<meduser> BluesKaj: 4x the size..lol
<tsimpson> mpeg (at least the MPEG standard used on DVDs) was never that good at compression
<tsimpson> compared to more recent codecs anyway
<BluesKaj> meduser,  yeah and it was probly compressed to fit on a cd
<BluesKaj> originally
<meduser> tsimpson: but the result is what I needed right?
<meduser> ok, so now try and burn this with k9?
<tsimpson> I'd guess so
<tsimpson> though expect it to do some more processing, DVD structure is convoluted
<BluesKaj> no meduser just burn it with k3b , I would think ,,it's already converted
<meduser> tsimpson: when I said mine was done, it had me back to the user prompt in terminal
<meduser> BluesKaj: ok..just a sec
<Fanfare> Q: is there a kubuntu-hardware channel?
<tsimpson> right now you have a video in the right format, but it still needs splitting and other processing for it to be a "standard" video DVD
<tsimpson> otherwise it's just a video file on a disk
<meduser> tsimpson: Convert .avi to mpeg for dvd players
<meduser> ffmpeg -i source_video.avi -target pal-dvd -ps 2000000000 -aspect 16:9 finale_video.mpeg
<BluesKaj> meduser, this ffmpeg string was upposed to convert to the dvd structure tsimpson
<meduser> tsimpson: that was the command used
<tsimpson> unless you have a bunch of .VOB and .SUB files, it's not in DVD format yet
<tsimpson> it's just in the right codec etc
<meduser> BluesKaj: I know..I think tsimpson doesn't know what we tried..lol
<tsimpson> ok, give it a go and see
<BluesKaj> tsimpson,  http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/19-ffmpeg-commands-for-all-needs , scroll down to "Convert .avi to mpeg for dvd players"
<BluesKaj> oops that command converted to pal not ntsc , meduser ...hope your player does pal :(
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: it's in the standard DVD video format, not in the DVD filesystem structure
<meduser> BluesKaj: no..in North America..ha..try again..lol
<tsimpson> if you have a DVD to hand, mount it and take a look at the structure
<meduser> BluesKaj: so is there one for ntcs?
<BluesKaj> meduser,  just replace pal with ntsc
<BluesKaj> in the string
<meduser> BluesKaj: I see it..
<BluesKaj> I have a problem here ...needs rebooting ..brb
<meduser> BluesKaj: I'm converting again..
<BluesKaj> ok trying again with ntsc, this time
<rezaonline64> hi
<meduser> BluesKaj: will I am at 85000frames now..almost there...
<roger_> rtdos: are you using GDM to login ?
<roger_> Fanfare: Kubuntu Hardware ?
<BluesKaj> meduser,  install tovid , then to indicate if the file is dvd compliant (ready to burn to dvd) , in the terminal , idvid filename.mpg
<BluesKaj> meduser,  if that indicates the file is not dvd compliant, then reprocess it with ,  tovid -dvd -ntsc -in filename.mpg -out nameofoutputfile
<meduser> BluesKaj: typed   apt-get install tovid, says it is installed..typed  idvd myname.mpeg, got idvd: command not found
<roger_> try jobsdvd
<meduser> BluesKaj: missed the i..trying again..
<BluesKaj> meduser,  I used tovid very successfully to make dvds from avi files and other video...however there several other tools/utlities required to author dvds using tovid , but it's worth researching and learning
<meduser> BluesKaj: says this: idvid: command not found
<BluesKaj> meduser,  use tovid id filename.mpeg
<BluesKaj> meduser,  http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Tovid_Wiki
<meduser> BluesKaj: Says I can burn it to NTSC dvd
<BluesKaj> med there is also a support channel #tovid , but it's not very populated or busy from what I recall
<meduser> BluesKaj: Audio is compliant with the following formats:
<meduser>   448000 bps 48khz AC3 DVD (Dolby Digital)
<meduser> Video is compliant with the following formats:
<meduser>   4656000 bps 29.970 fps MPEG2 NTSC DVD
<meduser> You can burn this video to NTSC DVD
<FloodBotK1> meduser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> meduser,  cool ...maybe that will work :)
<meduser> BluesKaj: so, I have K3B open, I selected New Video DVD project
<roger_> Bleah
<roger_> Anyone has an intimate relationship with networking?
<meduser> BluesKaj: I can select the .mpeg we just made..it pute it outside the folders in the current projects box. Should the current folders box be just the 2 folders, video and audio?
<roger_> if I ping a hostname it resolves the IP address and pings correctly
<roger_> if I ssh it resolves as a different IP address and ssh freaks outs
<Fanfare> roger_: supportchannel for kubuntu users with Hardwareprobs...
<meduser> BluesKaj: I am going to assume that it is just supposed to be the two folders, and put the mpeg into the video folder.
<BluesKaj> meduser,  I think since it's already to burn to dvd just open k3b and navigate to the file and choose it directly
<roger_> Fanfare: You are in it
<meduser> BluesKaj: so don't worry about clicking on video dvd, ju?
<meduser> BluesKaj: just find file, click burn?
<BluesKaj> meduser,  yes
<meduser> BluesKaj: if i do that it says found files bigger than 2gb. These files will only be fully accessedible if mounted with udf
<BluesKaj> meduser,  don't worry , that's some old std for older pcs
<meduser> BluesKaj: burning..fingers crossed..lol
<BluesKaj> roger_,  I suggest you use static IP for your LAN for all pcs , list them in /etc/hosts.allow under portmap as  ALL:192.168,X.X
<BluesKaj> individual IP addresses of course roger_
<BluesKaj> roger_,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<roger_> BluesKaj: THey are static doesn't help the resolution being different from two different processes :(
<BluesKaj> roger_,  sorry I don't understand
<roger_> BluesKaj: ping mycomp
<roger_> it pings 192.168.0.5
<roger_> ssh mycomp
<roger_> it sshes into 192.168.0.9
<BluesKaj> ssh user@192.168.X.X is the command , roger_
<roger_> BluesKaj: yes but why would the name resolution be different?
<meduser> BluesKaj: not looking good;P
<BluesKaj> ssh requires an IP address in the string afaik , ssh-ing into pc-name isn't supported afaik
<roger_> BluesKaj: :) Of course it is
<roger_> for example I can from the other computer do ssh yourcomp
<BluesKaj> meduser,  then why would it say burn to dvd compliant ...that's rhetorical btw
<roger_> and it works fine (course it gets the same IP address every time)
<meduser> BluesKaj: not being found by Sony
<BluesKaj> roger_,  i don't get it , what's this yourcomp mycomp thing?
<roger_> BluesKaj: the names of the computers
<roger_> I can call them xaiver and magnus if you like
<BluesKaj> without IPs in the command , roger_?
<roger_> BluesKaj: Without ips
<BluesKaj> you're using alisaes , right ?
<roger_> BluesKaj: no. Just hostnames. The name resolves to an IP address and ssh kicks in
<BluesKaj> I'm not familiar with that method
<BluesKaj> in etc/resolv.conf?
<roger_> BluesKaj: right Though I have them in /etc/hosts
<BluesKaj> meduser,  bummer guess I was wrong , k3b needs those TS files for you dvdplayer ...k3b>File>New Project>New Video DVD Project
<meduser> BluesKaj:  should the mpeg be inside the video folder?
<BluesKaj> roger_,  ok , I've never tried listing the IPs in /etc/hosts
<BluesKaj> meduser,  I really don't know
<BluesKaj> sorry I've forgotten , meduser
<roger_> BluesKaj: shouldn't work any different from anythign else. It's just a lookup of a computer name to see what ip address it has
<roger_>  same as trying to go to www.kubuntu.org
<BluesKaj> roger_,  you are aware of the new dynamic /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d file that overwrites the /etc/resolv.conf file , but I don't know how that would have anything to do with it , it's mainly for dns / nameservers
<roger_> yeah. Didn't check that but let me take a look
<BluesKaj> dunno if it's on oneiric yet
<roger_> ok give me a moment
<roger_> let me reboot
<BluesKaj> 12.04 Precise here
<roger_> nice :)
<jmichaelx> so i have this weird desktop effect going on, and would love to kill it. it has to do with the desktop switching animation. as the cube turns, the widgets all go kind of sideways (or something). anyone know what this is, and how i can make it go away?
<enrico__> hi
<roger_> hi
<viKtor_> hi people, just one question, i can't decide between unity and kde so, for a really powered pc, which one could be better? i like both but both are lacking in something... just need to know! hehe
#kubuntu 2013-02-18
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: yw
<bunjee> what program has css encrypted software?
<rosco_y> how do you disable the guest account?
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: Use Ubuntu Tweak.
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak ]
<SonikkuAmerica> By the way, it's no longer supported (as of Quantal), but it still works.
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: -- Thank You :)
<wynn00> well i finally got kubuntu installed
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, that's a good thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> What version?
<wynn00> 12.04
<wynn00> 50 dvd's later lol
<SonikkuAmerica> 50? Sounds like a daunting task. What happened?
<wynn00> all because of crappy burner software
<SonikkuAmerica> What were you trying to use>
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<wynn00> fanilly asked someone on hereand they recommended imgburn
<wynn00> worked first time
<wynn00> software that was on my windows machine
<SonikkuAmerica> If you're using Windows 7, the Windows Disc Image Burner should work and make it bootable.
<wynn00> is there any easy way to set up the display for a 10 foot user interface
<wynn00> i had vista
<wynn00> some software that came with it
<SonikkuAmerica> CDBurnerXP works for any version of Windows, but...
<SonikkuAmerica> 10 foot UI?! Are you using a big screen or a projector or something?
<wynn00> big screen and everythign is way too small
<SonikkuAmerica> wynn00: Head for System Settings > Display and Monitor.
<wynn00> mainly want to use this as a htpc but be nice to use it for other apps as well
<SonikkuAmerica> It should be in the "Size and Orientation" module.
<wynn00> onlythingi have figured out to do is knock resolution way down but thats not ideal for movies
<SonikkuAmerica> What's the highest res the module lists?
<wynn00> 1024 768
<wynn00> i went to fonts and icons and made them all larger but that seems to  be counter productive too
<wynn00> perhaps i just need to switch back and forth on resolution
<SonikkuAmerica> What are you using for projection? VGA, HDMI, DVI, Component maybe?
<wynn00> svid
<wynn00> only choice
<wynn00> other then compoenent
<SonikkuAmerica> S-video won't help you if that's the way it's connected. To use bigger res, you'll need at least VGA.
<wynn00> the higher res i go the smaller everything gets
<wynn00> so im not sure thats what im after
<SonikkuAmerica> Can you measure the screen diagonally for me? (It might be hard if it's 10 feet tall but just humor me)
<wynn00> its not 10 ft tall
<wynn00> i was just using that term
<wynn00> as a guide
<wynn00> its a 52 in scren
<wynn00> im new too all of this
<wynn00> im alright with the 1024 768 resolution if there is a way to make everything bigger like it is when you use a lower res
<wynn00> kind of in test stages to see if i want to invest in better equip
<SonikkuAmerica> Well... it could be a driver issue. What kind of graphics card do you have in the machine you're running it off of?
<wynn00> its old   using mx 420
<SonikkuAmerica> GeForce?
<wynn00> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Mmmm... I used to have a machine with an MX200. Unfortunately, that card is no longer in use.
<wynn00> i got the driver it rcommended
<SonikkuAmerica> So.... you're still stuck with 1024, and it's probably also a good thing to drop compositing. Or just get a new maching. I don't really know what else to tell ya... sorry.
<SonikkuAmerica> 8machine
<SonikkuAmerica> *machine
<wynn00> no problem
<SonikkuAmerica> But if you get a new machine, keep the hard drive, unless it's IDE
<SonikkuAmerica> (IDE ATA that is)
<wynn00> i need new everything
<wynn00> im just testing this all out first too see if i like it
<wynn00> my first expiernce hooking a pc to a tv and first expeirece with kubuntu
<wynn00> i have a little expeirnce with bsd   but my really knowledge is windows
<wynn00> just wanted to have mor control
<wynn00> well thanks anyways
<MichaelP> Whats a program to do desktops video screenshot
<MichaelP> ?
<tekkbuzz> I used to have some nice "applets" for KDE3,  Question: Does anyone know of any way to install these under KDE4 ?
<vbgunz> I don't go about changing email settings. I set them up and forget them. It's been a long time since I played with settings. My point is, I didn't change anything and now I can't send messages. I get this notification "Failed to transport message. An error occurred during authentication: SASL(0): successful result: "
<vbgunz> I'm googling this but it's marked as old and solved and I am on KDE 4.10
<vbgunz> it has come back and though I never experienced this before, it's a pain as I am unable to get passed it
<egor> hi all
<lanfear> I'm using kubuntu-ppa/backports on 12.04, but I now seem to get conflicts with xserver-xorg-lts-quantal
<nerub> Hi there
<nerub> I want to move my system from an old HDD to a SSD
<nerub> My plan is like this: clone partitions, adjust /etc/fstab, reinstall grub
<nerub> Will that work?
<hateball> nerub: should be no problem. You could use something like clonezilla to make it simple on you
<kennen> Hey, can someone help me/ explain me how i can calibrate the HDMI definition, i choosed 1080p but the picture is bigger than the screen, so some elements ar missing like the taskbar, but i canot calibrate it, only in XBMC but the desktop is sill to big :(
<azbarcea> hi everybody
<azbarcea> does anyone knows how you can list files within a package from apt
<azbarcea> something like dpkg --contents <package>, but for apt
<azbarcea> or something like apt-get download <package>, and afterwards, to list its content?
<yofel> azbarcea: dpkg -L <pkg>
<yofel> ah, apt
<yofel> apt itself can't do that, but apt-file has a list command
<azbarcea> yufel: yes apt-file something ... i'm looking but can't find what is the command
<azbarcea> yofel: found it
<azbarcea> yofel: apt-get download <package>
<azbarcea> yofel: dpkg --contents <package>
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Guest47191> anyone there ?
<Guest47191> I have a doubt
<yossarianuk> people are here...........
<BluesKaj> just ask your question
<Guest47191> I want to get started with KDE. What is the appropriate channel where i should contact ?
 * Guest47191 new to kde
<Guest47191> please help
<yossarianuk> #kde ?
<yossarianuk> perhaps here....
<Guest47191> getting an error
<Guest47191> [20:23] [Error] Connection to server #kde (port 6667) lost: Unknown error.
<Guest47191> [20:23] [Info] Trying to reconnect to #kde (port 6667) in 10 seconds.
<BluesKaj> Guest47191, which distro are you running ?
<Guest47191> what is distro ?
<BluesKaj> which linux
<Guest47191> ubantu 12.04
<Guest47191> ubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> Guest47191, instlall kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<aPpYe> hm.  I will try asking this here ... I am building my own system from ubuntu's mini.iso, and using the kubuntu-desktop metapackage as a reference.  Why is anacron listed as a dependency?
<BluesKaj> aPpYe, I think that's a question for the devs
<BluesKaj> aPpYe, is it interering with your upgrades?
<BluesKaj> interfering
<aPpYe> BluesKaj, I am not sure, as I keep reinstalling the system fresh.  I was thinking that if it was required for the upgrades to work, then it would have been pulled in as a dependency by muon.
<aPpYe> but upgrades are the main reason why I am not sure if I should pull it in or not.
<BluesKaj> if it's a default dependency then I wouldn't sweat about it
<aPpYe> anacron is supposed to make sure (unlike cron) that events that are missed because the system is turned off are still run asap after the machine is turned on... so I guess the question would be is what mechanism does muon use to actually schedule its updates if I set its frequency to daily?
<aPpYe> it isn't really about sweatign about it, more I am wanting to understand how it works... is there a dev channel where I can ask about this?
<BluesKaj> unattended updates ?
<BluesKaj> aPpYe, yes , #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> i don't bother with muon much
<BluesKaj> guess i should tho
<aPpYe> you use dist-upgrade from the console then?  Basically, I am wanting to make a skinnier kubuntu for family members, and muon and it's updater seems like it has all the right features...
<BluesKaj> aPpYe, yes muon has come a long way , it's almost as good as synaptic for referencing packages
<aPpYe> heh... that's the thing.  I hadn't even heard of it until just a few days ago when I heard about the mini.iso
<unheeding> hello my little kubuntus!
<BluesKaj> unheeding, little kubuntus ? :)
<unheeding> BluesKaj: you heard me ;)
<unheeding> I installed the raring release, and it worked better than the beta of Mageia and the stable AND beta versions of openSUSE 12.2/3
<BluesKaj> well, I'm not yours and I'm not little , by any means :)
<BluesKaj> I liked opensuse 12.10 , just not a yast fan
<BluesKaj> 12.2 rather
<unheeding> i wanted to like it
<unheeding> but it couldn't start the x server
<BluesKaj> raring has finally gotten over it;s ubiquity HW recognititon problem , I hope ,l I had to install by release upgrade from 12.10
<PrincessLuna> Is it possible to get automatic screen rotation in 12.10 or even 13.04?
<rosco_y> how can I rip an audio cd to MP3s?
<SonikkuAmerica> PrincessLuna: Using what method?
<PrincessLuna> SonikkuAmerica: no idea
<SonikkuAmerica> PrincessLuna: I mean, it's done in System Settings > Display and Monitor, but that's about it. You might try setting up a shortcut to rotate the screen.
<PrincessLuna> SonikkuAmerica: no I was refering to automatic rotation when I turn the screen.
<SonikkuAmerica> PrincessLuna: I don't know of anything that does that...
<SonikkuAmerica> PrincessLuna: Although... what kind of machine is this?
<PrincessLuna> SonikkuAmerica: A tablet pc
<SonikkuAmerica> PrincessLuna: What brand?
<PrincessLuna> Its a thinkpad
<SonikkuAmerica> PrincessLuna: Check out Magick-Rotation. I have a Fujitsu T4220, but it works with Dell, HP and Lenovo hardware too.
<SonikkuAmerica> PrincessLuna: Here's the link: https://launchpad.net/magick-rotation
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<rosco_y> can anyone help me set the archive directory for my Back In Time backup software?  http://imagebin.org/247178v
<rosco_y> ovidiu-florin: hello :)
<ovidiu-florin> rosco_y: invalid URL
<rosco_y> :( let me see....
<rosco_y> let me repost :( sorry about that
<rosco_y> http://imagebin.org/247178
<rosco_y> weird, they look the same, but that one works for me
<rosco_y> oh, I guess I added a tailing "v" on the first link....
<rosco_y> Can anyone recommend alternatives for "Back In Time" backup software?
<mandoguit> rosco_y:   two things come to mind......   looks like you are telling the software to save backups in a directory off the root rather than home (or other directory owned by you) and  try making the archive directory first before attempting to save the location in the software.    just a couple of thoughts....
<rosco_y> mandoguit: ty, I was trying to backup to a second hard drive, is that the problem?
<rosco_y> actually, my second hd has two partition mounted as: /data, and /archive
<SonikkuAmerica> It seems my Wacom tablet doesn't want to "rotate with screen" when I rotate the screen. The screen itself will rotate, leaving my calibration 90 degs off. When I use xsetwacom to fix it, my calibration tool doesn't work! What do I do?
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: I have to open my vidio driver and rotate with that--it would be nice if it were automatic, but I don't think my monitor would support that anyways.....
<mandoguit> rosco_y:   shouldn't be (I have never used that particular software before though).... maybe try making a "test" directory in the /archive partition and then use the directory browser in the backup software to load the directory name into the entry field.
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: OK...
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: What do you mean by "open the video driver"?
<rosco_y> mandoguit: good Idea, I'll give it a try
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y: Actually rip it open with Kate and manually edit the thing? Sounds dangerous.
<rosco_y> SonikkuAmerica: --eeps, doesn't sound like anything I'd recommend.....
<mandoguit> SonikkuAmerica:   I think he means your video driver settings software such a nvidia-settings for example
<SonikkuAmerica> rosco_y, mandoguit: Oh. Unfortunately, I don't have config'able settings like that. I have an Intel GMA965 chip.
<mandoguit> SonikkuAmerica:   maybe try    xrandr    then
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<rosco_y> mandoguit: I browsed to my /archive partition, and it ls -la shows this:  drwxrwxrwx  3 root root  4096 Feb 16 13:02 backintime
<rosco_y> and when I ls -la /data, I only see the lost+found folder.....
<SonikkuAmerica> Looks like I'll have to read the man pages...
<rosco_y> so I don't know
<mandoguit> rosco_y:    are you running your backup software as root though.....root owns those directories
<rosco_y> yes, I'm running the software as root
<SonikkuAmerica> mandoguit: xrandr didn't work for me. Tried the -o switch. Same problem.
<mandoguit> SonikkuAmerica:   install xrandr (if not installed)   and then run it via menu.   should pop right up.  menu's are pretty much self explanatory
<rosco_y> it kind of looks to me now, as if it's actually working, but dolphin is somehow showing the "backintime" directory in the /data mount
<SonikkuAmerica> mandoguit: x11-server-utils replaces that package.
<rosco_y> which is confusing....
<rosco_y> I'll just have to keep an eye on it.
<SonikkuAmerica> mandoguit: *x11-xserver-utils
<mandoguit> SonikkuAmerica:   thanks will check that out :)
<rosco_y> For one thing, if /data was getting archived to /data, there would be cyclic problems, and I don't see that happening
<rosco_y> thanks mandoguit, that did shed some light on it
<SonikkuAmerica> mandoguit: I may have to wait a couple of months anyway before anything will work.
<mandoguit> rosco_y:  yw.   wish I could suggest something else but nothing comes to immediate mind
<rosco_y> I think you've helped a lot, thank you again :)
<mandoguit> yw :)
<SonikkuAmerica> mandoguit: Maybe you were suggesting arandr?
<mandoguit> SonikkuAmerica:   yes that is the rascal!  sorry for the spelling mistake
<SonikkuAmerica> mandoguit: xrandr is the cmd-line util. arandr is the GUI-based one. That's still available. :)
<rosco_y> du shows that the backintime snapshots in the /archive mount, and not in the /data mount.  So all is well, if not a little confusing :)
<mandoguit> rosco_y:   good to hear :)
<mandoguit> SonikkuAmerica:    yes I have it installed here.  hopefully it will accomplish what you need. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> mandoguit: Perfect, it works, in conjunction with xsetwacom! Now to find a keyboard or writing pad...
<mandoguit> SonikkuAmerica:   cool.... :)
<SonikkuAmerica> mandoguit: Works with 13.04 anyway... :) Asking in +1 would be a dead end.
<SonikkuAmerica> Is cellwriter any good with handwriting? The reviews are VERY mixed..
<Guest46406> #sesso
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rosco_y> Bash question: is there a way to send all my commands, and their outputs to a text file that I can share with others?
<mandoguit> rosco_y:    research "redirection"   basic tutorial  http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/lts0060.html        you can also run progs in term and then copy paste error message to text file.     contents of text file can then be uploaded to such sites as pastebin.com etc
<rosco_y> mandoguit: ty -- that was what I was intending to do -- create a file to share in pastebin....I'm losing confidence in my hard drive that we were looking at earlier.  It doesn't seem to be behaving normally
<rosco_y> I'll put together a file for pastebin
<rosco_y> Is my hard drive failing or is my Dolphin taking a bad trip?  http://imagebin.org/247193
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, I don't see any indication of a failing drive
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: ty, it's confusing to me why the bash and dolphin don't agree on the contents of the /data and the /archive folders
<rosco_y> I'm kind of thinking I should try 12.4, the supported version, what would I be giving up?
<rosco_y> (I installed 12.10)
<rosco_y> I suppose I should go read the "what's new"
<rosco_y> :) that'd give me a clue, I hope .....
<rosco_y> did 12.4 have the plasma activities?  I really like them
<rosco_y> oh, 12.04
<lewik> can't use G-keys on Logitech G15 on kubuntu
<lewik> try to use g15daemon, macro, xmodmap.  But if I write codes for keys with xmodmap - kubuntu says - The key you just pressed is not supported by QT
<BluesKaj> lewik, have rebooted or opened a new session since modifying ...I'm pretty sure that's a requirement
<lewik> I do logout.  I go reboot now to test it.
<lewik> no
<lewik> The key you just pressed is not supported by QT
<lewik> now xev dont catch key. But show key catch it
<lewik> now xev dont catch key. But showkey catch it
<BluesKaj> do you have xkeycaps installed
<lewik> no
<BluesKaj> !xkeycaps
<lewik> now - installed
<lewik> now xev can catch key
<lewik> But...   Still not supported
<lewik> I give that kay  -  G1
<BluesKaj> lewik, tghink it'll require alogout/in
<BluesKaj> http://paste.kde.org/675152/
<lewik> I rebooted - still not supported
<lewik> may be i need to write in file that support? But I dont know where
<lewik> xev says 175 (keysym 0x15000001, G1)
<lewik> keycode 175 -> G1   I write it to xmodmap, so it worts
<lewik> keycode 175 -> G1 I write it to xmodmap, so it works
<lewik> if i del that - it xev sill says Xf86*  -  that key Qt supports
<lewik> So I need to tune that support for my G1 key
<lewik> how to find all wiles eith XF86AudioRewind word? =)
<mandoguit> try     locate XF86AudioRewind   in a terminal
<lewik>   locate XF86AudioRewind   -- nothing
<lewik> i find /usr/include/X11/XF86keysym.h   there are something like i want
<lewik> tomorrow i try it
<mandoguit> lewik:    that returns nothing here either.   sure you have the right name.      yes, the locate command will find files like that and return their paths
<mandoguit> lewik:   you could also do something like      locate *.h | grep -i XF
<mandoguit> lewik:   or use the    find    command       man find  or   find --help    for more details
<bauermann> hello. I'm running 12.04 and since a few weeks I've been seeing a lot of "Server authentication" errors from KDE apps because of invalid SSL certificates, mostly with google and facebook. does anyone know anything about that? my impression is that there is some new root certificate authority out there which my machine doesn't know about...
<OerHeks> bauermann, most likely not a valid one
<bauermann> OerHeks, the google one's are signed by "Google Internet Authority"...
<bauermann> anyway, I'd be surprised to learn that I'm the only one experiencing these problems, it'd have to be a pretty wide man in the middle attack since I experience it when connected under different ISPs, and in different cities
<bauermann> which is why I'm wondering if anyone else in this channel is having the problem
<Kovica> How can I do an unattended install of 12.10, now that the alternate CD is gone ?
<golge_adam> selam
<golge_adam> türk yok mu
<unheeding> how do you change the effect that is chosen when kickoff is launched?
<unheeding> right now it's fade, i can change it to glide by changing the window settings, i'd like to try slide
<BluesKaj> kickoff ?
<unheeding> the k menu
<BluesKaj> yeah , buteffects ?
<unheeding> yeah like i want it to start from the bottom and slide up
<unheeding> rather than fade in
<BluesKaj> sorry , i don't understand , are you talking about desktop pager
<unheeding> like when you click on the menu to choose an application, or to shutdown
<BluesKaj> what's doing now ?
<BluesKaj> it
<unheeding> it fades in
<unheeding> so do plasma popups
<unheeding> i found the plugin "sliding popups" but it doesn't appear to work
<BluesKaj> then check your system settings>enable desktop effects> all effects
<unheeding> the effects work, wobbly windows etc.  it's just the sliding popups plugin doesn't seem to be in effect, even when selected and applied
<BluesKaj> I've never seen that effect woth popups or rht kmenu before
<BluesKaj> with popups or the kmenu , rather
<unheeding> i'm going to try a livecd and see if it does it
<yofel> Kovica: your best bets are the mini.iso or ubuntu-server and then installing kubuntu-desktop ontop of that
<yofel> both will need an internet connection though
<Kovica> yofel: I'm trying to avoid using network connection, because the kernel that is used in the installation process does not support all network cards I have seen in various machines..
<Kovica> yofel: so, I image I can add .deb files to the CD so they will not get downloaded, right ?
<yofel> yeah, might work, but I'm not an expert on debian-installer
<Kovica> yofel: well... show is ? :) :)
<unheeding> looks like the fade out is default :
<unheeding> :\
<unheeding> lol
<unheeding> after reboot... it now does what I want it to do
<user1> hi im trying to do a simple thing: i want to install xchat for kubuntu 12 but it needs the repo apparently.  there's no Add / Remove Software icon to allow repo adds
<Snowhog> user1: xchate is available in the repositories. Have you tried installing it from a console with:  sudo apt-get install xchat
<mandoguit> user1:  what Snowhog  said..   I am typing in it right now
<BluesKaj> user1, you may need to enable the partners and extra repos in muon
<gene__> hello all, same gene77 but problem machine
<gene__> Installed new 3.5.7 kernel on 10.04.4 LTS on 64 bit hp lappy. New kernel panics, can't mount sda1 as /boot.  Ideas anyone?
<user1> BluesKaj:  yes that is the goal
<user1> do  u have a link
<user1> with instructions for adding repos for 12.4
<user1> 12.04*
<user1> this doesn't work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<user1> (see my original post)
<BluesKaj> user1, open the kmenu>systemsettings>system >muon (package manager)
<user1> do you know the repo address for xchat ?
<user1> i see where to add
<BluesKaj> user1, your URL is for ubuntu , this is kubuntu
<user1> ah yes
<BluesKaj> !muon | user1
<ubottu> user1: Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<BluesKaj> you can use the muon to install apps and packages , no need to download them like windows ..in most cases
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BluesKaj> user1,^
<PaulW2U> j #test
<user1> is there some sort of repo search where i can type in an app name and it gives me the url
<DarthFrog> Hmm, my wife's system was borked when I install KDE 4.10 on it.  She was not happy, no, not happy at all.   Being the smart feller I am (well, that I hope to be), I decided to uninstall 4.10 and re-install the Quantal kubuntu-desktop.  So I followed the suggestion of !puregnome, which ripped out all of Kubuntu and installed the ubuntu-desktop.   However, now the kubuntu-desktop won't install!  Apt-get complains about a load of dependent
<DarthFrog> & recommended  packages that aren't going to be installed.  What gives?  I thought the kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-full meta-packages were supposed to get rid of such issues.  Any suggestions?
<Quest>  where is the partition info present other than in fstab or mtab. ?  one of my ntfs partitions is not showing up and instead / is showing its capacity. i cant umount it as it says its busy, and its not showing as mounted either.
<DarthFrog> Quest:  the fuser command will help you find out what's using the partition.
<Quest> sda2 sometimes it says its swap.
<Quest> but its ntfs
<Quest>  how do i check ntfs by fsck?
<DarthFrog> I odn't know that you can.
<rosco_y> how do I add to my $PATH variable?
<rosco_y> oh, I think I see what I was doing wrong...
<rosco_y> y, I was trying to $PATH=$PATH: new stuff
<rosco_y> needs to be more like PATH=$PATH: etc
<rosco_y> :) all is good now
<rosco_y> One more thing, how can I have the bash shell  wait for a Call to a "myscript" to return, before continuing?
<em> how can i see what version of kubuntu im running
<avihay> em: help->about KDE?
<OerHeks> kde4-config --version
<em> thanks
#kubuntu 2013-02-19
<rosco_y> I just downloaded the MySQL man pages from Oracle, in a zip file, refman-5.6-en.man-gpl.zip. Does anyone know how I can install them?
<rosco_y> extract using the default directories?
<DarthFrog> em:  "cat /etc/issue"
<juanux> hola
<juanux> hello
<MichaelP> Has the dream desktop or what ever the name of the live desktop was called been released yet ?
<unheeding> what
<unheeding> https://launchpad.net/~blueleaflinux/+archive/ppa dream desktop ppa
<unheeding> probably unstable
<unheeding> although it looks like kde 4.10 has native ability for animated desktop
<judgen> Where do i set what application that should start with different filetypes?
<MichaelP> already found it on youtube lol
<unheeding> MichaelP: what KDE are you running?
<mandoguit> system settings > appearance and behaviour > file associations here fwiw
<MichaelP> unheeding: yeah... i got this one going right now. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIA-urACf2E   .. that is an mp4 video.. so basicly i can use any video then right ?
<MichaelP> Guess you can
<unheeding> neat
<unheeding> now to make a video of konqi bashing a gnome with a hammer
<MichaelP> lol
<MichaelP> Whats a good program for desktop video screen shots
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<unheeding> BAZINGA
<MichaelP> thanks
<keithzg-mobile> Hmm. On my projector PC (Kubuntu 12.04, Intel mobo) I tried for the first time in forever to use something other than XBMC...and there's no sound. In fact, kmix only lists Dummy Audio Device---unless I run it with root. But the user is part of the "audio" group, so what gives?
<lewik> where i can find xc/lib/XKeysymDB
<lewik> ?
<lewik> damn...  3 days I try G15 to work
<lewik> 0 result
<vbgunz> initramfs stops me at every boot because it can't find my encrypted / partition. I have to cryptsetup luksOpen it and exit initramfs. How can I skip initramfs and just get prompted for the password?
<lewik> Problem with Logitech G15. In Koncole (Kubuntu) I can xev ALL additional keys with unique codes and keysyms.  And I can bind them in settings! But... When I hit binded buttons - they dont do binded actions.
<lewik> I think...   Its one way to bind keys for konsole, and other for bind in Xwindows...   Am I right?
<shadeslayer> probably
<lewik> I need to understand a link between key code like 152 and keysyms like XF86Launch6
<lewik> What depenps of what
<lewik> sry for bad english
<lewik> and how Xwindows and konsole detect them? By codes or syms
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> lewik: can't you add them from systemsettings > Shortcuts and Gestures?
<tverrbjelke_> hei, I use Amarok Version 2.5.0 Using KDE 4.8.5 (4.8.5), listening to internet radio, and have lots of short dropouts. How and where can I increasse the streaming-puffer size? I have a kubuntu 12 installation. Where can I get help?
<shadeslayer> tverrbjelke_: do you use phonon-gstreamer?
<shadeslayer> if so, I recommend getting phonon-backend-gstreamer 4.6.3 or installing phonon-backend-vlc and using that
<shadeslayer> known bug in pgst which was fixed in 4.6.3
<tverrbjelke> shadeslayer: I just switched from phonon-backend-gstreamer to vlc - letz see if that changes things.
<shadeslayer> alright :)
<tverrbjelke> shadeslayer: yess, really is better! Thx
<shadeslayer> np
<cr000> hi! i have installed kubuntu but it has not installed my wireless card (rtl8191se), but in the moment i just have internet through wireless. is there a package for my wireless hw for download/install? if yes where can i get it?
<cr000> I am able to download it through my fedora. (or is there another solution?) thanks :)
<a2r> Hi, does anyone know a tool (with GUI) to view the battery statistics?
<judgen> whenever i connect to the wireless router with wlan0 eth0 dies. Also, even though i am connected to the router, i get no internet connection.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rosco_y> Does anyone know if it's a good or bad idea to Mark Upgrades?  http://imagebin.org/247279
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, yes it's fine , if you intend keep your system packages updated and upgraded
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: ty!
<invariant> Why do I have over 1000 processes like this running? daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<lorddelta> Hey, gonna go ask on java in a sec, but anyone in here got a recommended favorite framework for java transport/message encoding frameworks? I've seen Thrift, ActiveMq, 0MQ, Boost asio, protobuf, and I've worked with Yml, JSON, even XML/RPC before, but I wondered if anyone has any suggestions.
<lorddelta> Got experience with just writing plain old sockets and DIY servers too...
<MarioRecife> Alguem de recife?
<MarioRecife> ou pernambuco programador de qt
<MarioRecife> e c++
<MarioRecife> ?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MarioRecife> ok
 * genii-around ponders ##c++-es
<MarioRecife> Some were form recife?
<MarioRecife> from recife
<ShalokShalom> hi there, i have the following question:
<OerHeks> :-)
<ShalokShalom> hi OerHeks ;)
<ShalokShalom> How i get a Crunchbang like Workspace Switcher in my Panel ? :D
<ShalokShalom> long, like the task panel instead of Symbols ;)
<ger> !list
<ubottu> ger: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ShalokShalom> ger = ?
<ShalokShalom> wtf ?
<OerHeks> ignore ger, looking for shared files.
<OerHeks> i have little knowledge of crunchbang
<ShalokShalom> OerHeks: U know what i mean
<ShalokShalom> These Bar on the Top
<ShalokShalom> To switch beetween different Workspaces :D
<OerHeks> Kubuntu uses KDE desktop, that is easy to find
<apachelogger> ShalokShalom: the plasmoid 'activity bar' is what you want
<ShalokShalom> apachelogger: i know them, thanks
<Spaceman> Hiya
<ShalokShalom> hey
<Spaceman> I have a older laptop with a pentium m in it... doesn't have the PAE required by the latest distributions. What distro of Kubuntu wold be best to run on it?
<DarthFrog> Spaceman:  You might be better served by running Xubuntu or Lubuntu instead.  They're lighter-weight desktop enviroments.
<Spaceman> thanks, DarthFrog...I'll look into those
<ShalokShalom> Spaceman I would prefer Lubuntu 12.04
<Spaceman> Why?
<ShalokShalom> I love it
<ShalokShalom> ;)
<Spaceman> ooookay!
<ShalokShalom> And i run to a Notebook with a 1,73 Pentium M
<ShalokShalom> With PC BSD LXDE
<ShalokShalom> So lubuntu is nearly the same
<ShalokShalom> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Spaceman> I loaded ubuntu (dual boot with WinXP) and it runs dead slow
<Spaceman> mine is a 1.6 M
<Spaceman> and I'm not really fond of gnome
<ShalokShalom> XFCE = Gnome
<Spaceman> oh?
<ShalokShalom> LXDE = openbox as Window manager & GTK+ Libs
<ShalokShalom> USB or DVD ?
<Spaceman> dvd
<ShalokShalom> http://www.pcbsd.org/en/download.html
<ShalokShalom> BSD is an other Kernel instead of Linux
<ShalokShalom> I on your Place, will first install PC BSD light and then Lubuntu
<ShalokShalom> Dual Boot
<ShalokShalom> Sorry for my English ;)
<ShalokShalom> With that choosement you drive with maximum security
<ShalokShalom> Lubuntu 12.04 is realy stable and on that way u have the ideal secondary os :)
<Spaceman> and 12.04 wouldn't run into PAE problems
<Spaceman> reading about PC BSD
<ShalokShalom> 12.10 needs PAE
<mr0wl> ho
<mr0wl> hi*
<ShalokShalom> hi ho ^^
<mr0wl> :)
<mr0wl> Kubuntu setup it's own ICC profile for my display and I just located the ICC profiles from the original manufacturer, now which profile should i use?
<mr0wl> I like the look of Kubuntu's ICC profiles, but it could be just that I'm used to it?
<Spaceman> so I should go with 12.04?
<ShalokShalom> Yep ^.^
<Spaceman> hmmmm...
<ShalokShalom> Give it a Chance ;)
<ShalokShalom> And PC BSD too
<ShalokShalom> U will like it
<Spaceman> Have to keep WinXP
<ShalokShalom> Ahhh
<ShalokShalom> ok then only lubuntu
<Spaceman> only 60gbs on the disk
<ShalokShalom> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Spaceman> I'll try it, downloding now
<mr0wl> Is the new Global Menu Bar integration plugin for Firefox to accommodate AppMenu causing right click issue in Firefox for anyone else?
<Spaceman> ShalokShalom, Lubunto 12.04... very easy install!
<ShalokShalom> :D
<ShalokShalom> lubuntU :D
<Spaceman> thanks, for the heads up, ShalokShalom
<ShalokShalom> Spaceman: Witch Kind of Applikations u want ?
<ShalokShalom> I know them nearly all xD
<Spaceman> I don't know yet... I like the idea of having abiword instead of the entire LibreOffice suite
<ShalokShalom> Libreoffice is default ?
<ShalokShalom> Go into Terminal
<ShalokShalom> Type su and your psw
<Spaceman> said supported
<ShalokShalom> su enter
<Spaceman> it's still downloading language packs
<ShalokShalom> ok...
<ShalokShalom> in terminal ?
<Spaceman> in the install
<ShalokShalom> Ahh not finish yet ?
<Spaceman> it's just finishing up
<Spaceman> I liked how it picked up my two wireless adapters, and installed one during install (and it worked)...
<ShalokShalom> yeah
<ShalokShalom> lubuntu is really great
<ShalokShalom> when i use a buntu then lubuntu
<Spaceman> I had to haul the laptop to the router and plug the ethernet cable in to complete the Ubuntu install that ran so slow
<lewik_> test
<lewik> I search an app
<lewik> like GridMove : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQp9GbqNVWY
<ShalokShalom> when grid move appers in the vid ?
<lewik> s8
<lewik> w8
<ShalokShalom> with time
<lewik> there are no vids with true power of gridmove =)   2 minutes
<lewik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nfoGHc89WFM#t=28s
<lewik> =) Sry..
<lewik> atch all video http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nfoGHc89WFM
<ShalokShalom> U want to fix specific programms on a specific place ?
<lewik> ... I can say yes
<lewik> Need windows on spec places
<lewik> On vid author use middle mouse button to actovate taht tiling
<lewik> There are simple grid and he can fit window in some of positions and sizes
<lewik> User can tune grid. So I can do no resize at all. Just drop window in places.
<lewik> Do u know app like that in KDE?
<lewik> ShalokShalom: So.... Do u?
<ShalokShalom> sry
<ShalokShalom> back
<ShalokShalom> Kwin can that i think
<lewik> So.. In what file grid settings?
<ShalokShalom> Right click on the top bar or alt & f3
<ShalokShalom> My English is not the best
<ShalokShalom> I think i know nearly what u mean
<ShalokShalom> U can define very exact who windows apears with kwin
<ShalokShalom> So
<lewik> what langeages u know?
<ShalokShalom> Right Click in the top bar or alt and f3
<ShalokShalom> German
<lewik> Russian
<ShalokShalom> ah :D
<lewik> Ok? Alt F3
<ShalokShalom> One of my best friends is russian
<ShalokShalom> more actions
<lewik> special window parameters?
<ShalokShalom> speciall application settings
<ShalokShalom> What u like
<lewik> =)
<lewik> Not at all
<lewik> Here I must set ALL parameter for window =)
<lewik> Too long
<ShalokShalom> I dont understand, what u want 100 % ^.^
<ShalokShalom> no
<ShalokShalom> U can set what u want and do remember
<ShalokShalom> for example
<ShalokShalom> He save that settings ?
<lewik> for all windows? Or for that?
<ShalokShalom> What u want
<lewik> =)
<lewik> what i waht? =)
<lewik> I try config it. 1 min
<ShalokShalom> ok
<lewik> no..
<lewik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nfoGHc89WFM
<lewik> 36 sec
<lewik> hi jammed button and choose new position of window
<lewik> hi = he
<lewik> in 1min mark - he do it with chrome
<lewik> He jush push and hold button and move window in preselected area of grid
<lewik> ShalokShalom: it's like aerosnap, but it have more than two places
<ShalokShalom> http://alternativeto.net/software/quicktile/?platform=linux
<ShalokShalom> I forget this page
<lewik> Spaceman: QuickTile щл ш екн
<lewik> ok i try
<ShalokShalom> back
<ShalokShalom> anyone knows a qt dock ?
#kubuntu 2013-02-20
<ShalokShalom>  anyone knows a qt dock and/or a kde one with less kde libs req ?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> http://krita.org/item/131-free-transform-tool  <-- This looks neat.  When can we find it in PPA Backports for Krita?
<Roey> Riddell:  heya
<karunamaya> hi
<skegeek> Is there a name for the outlined area containing application icons?
<lewik_> My keyboard dont work full
<lewik_> Shift+p not work
<lewik_> Ctrl+F
<lewik_> Shift+w
<lewik_> help =)
<Roey> skegeek:  tray
<Roey> skegeek:  system tray
<Roey> lewik_:  also try #ubuntu
<Roey> I don't know though :(
<lewik_> I tried
<skegeek> I mean the tinted desktop area
<Roey> the pager?
<Roey> skegeek:  that?
<crackerMx> hi
<tankque> hola
<crackerMx> hola tankque
<crackerMx> hablas español?  do you speak english?  Sprechen Sie Deutsch?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tankque> join #ubuntu-es
<crackerMx> great! in english is ok for me ...
<crackerMx> thanks ubottu
<pablo_> algum brasileiro no chan
<pablo_> ?
<pablo_> algum brasileiro nesse caraio
<DarthFrog> !br  | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Monchoman45> Hi, I've been trying to install kubuntu on my laptop from a CD I burned, but selecting any option from the grub menu causes a blank screen, and the CD drive stops after a short while. The MD5 of the .iso was correct and I ran the check utility on the CD on another computer and it found no errors
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<tcatt> Hello, using kubuntu 12.10, all flash video just shows a black box, no controls, no video or audio plays... any suggestion please to fix?
<ovidiu-florin> tcatt: have you installed the flash player?
<tcatt> ovidiu-florin: yes
<ovidiu-florin> tcatt: what web browser are you using?
<tcatt> firefox, have tried rekonq also
<tcatt> kekonq crashes when I try to view flash video
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> where can i really change the time when updatedb.mlocate should run?
<noaXess> ti should run in the night. .not now, when i'm working..
<noaXess> where is it defined?
<noaXess> the strange thing is... i found /etc/cron.weekly/mlocate and this in /etc/crontab: 47 5    * * 7   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
<noaXess> but.. 47 5 * * 7, means.. taht weekly jobs should start at sunday, right?
<noaXess> but why does it run now?
<ovidiu-florin> tcatt: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<tcatt> yes
<tsimpson> noaXess: it only runs that if anacron isn't running, anacron doesn't run at on a particular day or time, but just makes sure a job in run in the time frame
<noaXess> hm... tsimpson.. bbs.. customer phone ;)
<ovidiu-florin> tcatt: check in Firefox tools -> Add-ons -> Plugins Do you have Shockwave Flash ?
<tcatt> ovidiu-florin: so I got it working by purging, and then reinstalling flashplugin... but now firefox gives me a warning that I don't have the plugin, but then it starts playing 5 sec later
<Monchoman45> Can anyone help with http://askubuntu.com/questions/258625/blank-screen-after-grub-when-booting-from-live-cd
<ashwin_> #kde
<goekhan> hello, this might be stupid but how can i rate the programs from inside the muon?
<goekhan> i see others´ ratings but i can not rate it myself.
<goekhan> if i can not rate it inside muon, where can i rate the app? kde-apps.org?
<rosco_y> I am using a clock for a screensaver--how do I set my power management software so it doesn't quit displaying my screensavers after a time?
<ovidiu-florin> in Kmail, on a POP3 account, messages that belong in a thread, all axcept the first one, no matter how many times I mark them as read, they return to the Unread state when I return to the folder. this does not happen on IMAP accounts
<ovidiu-florin> any opinions on how to fix this?
<jjeronimo> anyone here experianced with mobile broadband connections?
<Tm_T> jjeronimo: I use it regularly, why asking?
<jjeronimo> I can connect with my phone using bluetooth
<jjeronimo> it says that the dun connection should be available in my network manager
<jjeronimo> but it's not
<jjeronimo> I used blueman
<jjeronimo> because the default kde bluetooth manager doesnt have the dun option
<jjeronimo> in ubuntu I was able to do it with bluetooth or usb
<jjeronimo> but now nether work
<jjeronimo> in kubuntu
<jjeronimo> mobile broadband stays disabled when I connect using usb cable and there is no dail up bluetooth support :/
<jjeronimo> by default
<jjeronimo> DUN connection on Nokia N8-00 will now be available in Network Manager
<jjeronimo> but I don't see it
<jjeronimo> when I use blueman it connects fine
<jjeronimo> I just can't see it in the network manager
<jjeronimo> is there any other way to connect?
<jjeronimo> Tm_T,  with you it just works?
<Tm_T> jjeronimo: after I have paired devices I just go to bluetooth:/ and click to device's "dialup network"
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> You know, if there is a kde dock without needs plasma ?
<Tm_T> ShalokShalom: hm?
<jjeronimo> Tm_T, I don't have that option, only when I use blueman
<ShalokShalom> Tm_T hello
<Tm_T> jjeronimo: if you go to dolphin and browse bluetooth devices?
<Tm_T> ShalokShalom: I'm unsure what you're trying to do, could you elaborate?
<ShalokShalom> isearch 4 a qt dock or a kde dock without needs the plasma ?
<Tm_T> ShalokShalom: you know plasma is more than just a dock?
<ShalokShalom> Create a OS with pure kwin and razor qt ?
<ShalokShalom> -.-
<jjeronimo> Tm_T, that works fine yes
<ShalokShalom> yeah
<Tm_T> jjeronimo: but devices doesn't give dun there?
<ShalokShalom> The kde docks are plasma widgets
<Tm_T> ShalokShalom: I don't know any Qt dock
<jjeronimo> Tm_T, I can browse my disk device using the default bluethooth applet shortcut from the system tray
<jjeronimo> I can browse my phones disks I mean
<Tm_T> jjeronimo: I don't mean browsing files in the devices
<jjeronimo> Tm_T, how do you browse your bluetooth devices from dolphin?
<Tm_T> jjeronimo: by going to "bluetooth:/"
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jjeronimo> Tm_T, ok thx, almost there
<ShalokShalom> ;)
<jjeronimo> Tm_T, it just doesn't connect yet, keeps showing a dialog with connection info
<ShalokShalom> I try to get the information, cuz of what reason kwin is so much faster on my hardware than a pure kde.
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, kwin is part of kde
<BluesKaj> pure kde also has kwin , kwin doesn'r exist by itself, ShalokShalom
<ShalokShalom> And why it runs faster ^.^ ?
<BluesKaj> ShalokShalom, you obviously don't understand my meaning , perhaps you should go to a chat in your native language and ask there
<ShalokShalom> thx
<jps> ping
<BluesKaj> pong
<noaXess> pong
<noaXess> heh BluesKaj
<noaXess> wasup?
<FloodBotK1> noaXess: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> not much noaXess , you ?
<noaXess> oh sorry.. mr.. don't wann make linebreaks a lot of times.. just greetings to BluesKaj
<noaXess> supporting customers... angry about fu.. m$ win... grrrrrr
<BluesKaj> FloodBotK1, is set up to run if you make 3 or more consecutive entries
<BluesKaj> and it's so busy in here
<BluesKaj> :)
<noaXess> BluesKaj: so.. FloodBotKK1 is your boot to help ;)
<BluesKaj> not mine , noaXess ...it just appears
<Teo_> Hello!
<BluesKaj> Teo_, hi
<Teo_> Thanks, Kubuntu developers, for probably the best free/libre Operating system!
<Teo_> Good bye!
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<murthy> BluesKaj: during music playback in amarok, when a notifications sounds the music from amarok turns to chipmuk sound, how can this be prevented?
<smartboyhw> Guys, if you have Kubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail and when you run `sudo apt-get upgrade` you ran into problems with calligra please leave it till some time later (approx. >5 hours) The fix is now building in the Ubuntu archive.
<BluesKaj> murthy, sorry I don't know , I don't use amarok much ..switched to Cantata
<murthy> smartboyhw: but didn't yofel_ fix that earlier?
<smartboyhw> murthy, the problem is: He missed two lines
<murthy> BluesKaj: is that nice?
<smartboyhw> And so he didn't fix
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, I saw the calligra upgrade , but I haven't used it yet
<murthy> smartboyhw: oh ,ok
<murthy> smartboyhw: so cantata got through?
<smartboyhw> The actual fix is here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra/1:2.6.1-0ubuntu3
<smartboyhw> murthy, no. Licensing issues, ask shadeslayer for that
<BluesKaj> murthy, one of devs at #kubuntu-devel , asked me to test Cantata and it's working quite well on 13.04
<shadeslayer> hm?
 * smartboyhw wonders aren't these supposed to be in #kubuntu-devel
<murthy> smartboyhw: ok
<murthy> BluesKaj: no i am how is the usablity
<murthy> BluesKaj: * usability
<BluesKaj> no crashes , I like it bettrer than amarok due it's unclutered appearance and stable link to my musuc files. murthy
<murthy> BluesKaj: i am going to check it out now
<murthy> BluesKaj: it is asking me to add myself to the 'users' group ,  should i do that?
<BluesKaj> yes I beleive you must , murthy
<murthy> BluesKaj: ok, i will be back after relogin
<smartboyhw> Guys: Don't even upgrade to calligra 1:2.6.1-0ubuntu3 it fails too....
<smartboyhw> Sorry for any inconvenience caused....
<BluesKaj> well the update on 13.04 worked here , dunno if calligra itself works tho
<BluesKaj> calligra won't launch here , anyway smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, we have library .install problems
<smartboyhw> Fixing
<BluesKaj> ok
<gerlos> hello everyone!
<lewik_> hi
<lewik_> Anybody use simon? =)
<lewik_> it's spttch recognizer
<lewik_> speech
<Malsasa> Hello, i have KDE and Unity in 12.04. You know Unity have global menu. When i login into KDE, my apps menubar was gone. I have tried Quassel, Dolphin, and Calligra Writer. Fortunately, Dolphin has chromium-like options button. Unfortunately, it is annoying. Is it related with Unity global menu? How to take back my menubar in KDE apps?
<lewik_> Malsasa: It's a widget
<lewik_> Malsasa: icon-only task manager
<Malsasa> lewik_: widget? hmmm, so how to get my menu again in KDE? Unity seems to "stealed" it :)
<lewik_> Malsasa: my eng bad =)  I try to say, that u can make menu like unity in kde
<Malsasa> lewik_: ooh, my English even worst than you... i am not English native speaker...
<Malsasa> lewik_: but i use KDE 4.9
<Malsasa> lewik_: but i use KDE 4.8* sorry, wrong
<lewik_> Malsasa: how I can know my KDE ver? =)
<Malsasa> lewik_: umm, you can access any KDE app, Help > About. Surely your kde version will be appeared.
<Malsasa> lewik_: thank you for your attentions...
<Malsasa> :)
<lewik_> Malsasa: 4.8.5
<Malsasa> lewik_: do you use 12.04?
<lewik_> Malsasa: Yes
<Malsasa> lewik_: your version is same with mine
<Malsasa> lewik_: here 12.04 too. I never update :)
<lewik_> Malsasa: So u need unity-like bar in KDE?
<Malsasa> lewik_: no no, just take back my normal menu in my KDE apps ;D
<lewik_> Malsasa: ... Normal? =)  strange word =) Can u show image or smth
<Malsasa> lewik_: yes normal menu, it is like Microsoft Office menubar or Libreoffice menubar we find in the top of window...
<Malsasa> lewik_: unity-like menubar, globalmenu, is not normal. It is like Mac-style menu :D
<lewik_> Malsasa: aha....  Menu at the top of screen for active window?
<Malsasa> lewik_: exactly.
<lewik_> Malsasa: Ш ыешдд ыуфксрштп
<lewik_> Malsasa: I still searching
<Malsasa> lewik_: wow, what is it? I dont undertand Russian
<Malsasa> lewik_: thank you from Indonesia :D
<Malsasa> lewik_: but please, don't work too hard for helping me... i am afraid make you discomfort... :)
<Malsasa> lewik_: I appreciate all your effort for helping community
<lewik_> Malsasa:  widget "indow Menubar"
<lewik_> Malsasa: widget "window Menubar"
<Malsasa> lewik_: umm, what should I do with it?
<Malsasa> lewik_: uninstal?
<lewik_> U create empty panel
<lewik_> and set that widget on it
<Malsasa> oooh
<Malsasa> lewik_: then?
<lewik_> So.... Widget will show max like menu...   It changed for focused window. No?
<lewik_> Max = maC =)
<Malsasa> lewik_: okay, i save your messages first. Thanks for your advice :)
<Malsasa> lewik_: thank you from Indonesia. Maybe we will meet again.
<mr0wl> does apt-cache ignore PPAs?
<lewik_> Malsasa:  Ok
<Malsasa> lewik_: if you live at Russia, how about meteor hits a few days ago there?
<lewik_> Malsasa: ...  I live far away from it
<Malsasa> lewik_: okay...
<lewik_> Malsasa: broken glass was most problem
<Malsasa> lewik_: broken glass?
<lewik_> Malsasa:  ...  Broken windiws
<lewik_> Malsasa: shockwave broke windows
<Malsasa> lewik_: wow, it is caused by meteor?
<lewik_> Malsasa: So glass damage peoples and there are cold, no windows - and cold in the room
<lewik_> Malsasa: go provate chat
<Malsasa> lewik_: oooh, now i understand
<Windows> Hello!
<Windows> Is this the german channel of kubuntu?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<murthy> BluesKaj: i have installed cantata and mpd , cantata has connected to mpd and i have set the music library location. There is no music listed in cantata
<BluesKaj> murthy, make sure the "configure cantata">output uses  MPD
<BluesKaj> BBL
<BluesKaj> murthy, cantata is ok , but I prefer clementine , it's an amarok derivative but less clunky and cleaner looking
<murthy> BluesKaj: is the issue of sound turning to chipmunk after a popup notification present is clementine ?
<murthy> BluesKaj: i checked in the output settings for cantata , i can't find any option to set mpd as an output
<BluesKaj> murthy,  I've never encountered sound speed problems with clementine
<murthy> BluesKaj: i will try clementine now
<BluesKaj> you may need to upgrade your mpd version , iirc
<murthy> BluesKaj: i installed the version which is in the repository
<BluesKaj> cantata is more of a music data-bse server for a lan , not really setup just as a player
<murthy> BluesKaj: there is only one output device in the output box, its called "My Alsa Device" in cantata
<BluesKaj> I tested i8t , it worked , and now I'm going to remove it
<murthy> BluesKaj: in that case i will remove it too, will try clementine
<BluesKaj> then  you haven't startedthe mpd
<murthy> BluesKaj: i can see the process mpd in the ksysguard, should i try to restart it?
<BluesKaj> cantata isn't my 'cuppa tea"
<murthy> BluesKaj: ok
<murthy> murthy: test
<murthy> BluesKaj: give me notification
<murthy> !phonon | murthy
<BluesKaj> murthy, ??
<murthy> BluesKaj: one more in 5 sec
<murthy> BluesKaj: use my nick so that i get a notification in my desktop, i am testing if i am getting the speed issue with the clementine.
<wootis> Hello I have a problem with my F5GL laptop, i cant install i cant get the install to work. ive tried with both cd and usb and with no succes, i can choose to install and it starts to load even shows me the mouse pointer and then it goes black, and nothing happens. I tried to install ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu too but the same thing happens. any ideas?
<ShalokShalom> wootis sec
<ShalokShalom> live boot ?
<ShalokShalom> Same with Mint ?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ShalokShalom> wootis, ?
<ShalokShalom> OerHeks !
<wootis> sry the old lady had me run to the store :P..yes same with mint. ty i will check out that url.
<ShalokShalom> nomodeset is available in boot screen ?
<wootis> not that i can see.
<BluesKaj> you have to add it in grub with the "e" key to edit , it goes in right after 'quiet splash "
<wootis> got it. now its loading. so far so good.
<wootis> it works! :). Ty all for the help.
<idem> hello, I am having a problem witht he OpenVPN configuration
<idem> I am not able to set the cipher
<idem> on the cipher field I get the message "OpenVPN cipher lookup failed"
<idem> is this a know issue?
<idem> this is a image off the error I am getting http://i.imgur.com/MKXYPni.jpg
<idem> is there a better channel for support?
<rosco_y> idem: official kubuntu support:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<rosco_y> (according to the msg posted when you open this forum)
<rosco_y> what's the question Idem?  I just arrived....
<rosco_y> I'm a newbie, but maybe I've had the same question....
<rosco_y>  oic, VPN problems.  Sorry--out of my paygrade
<rosco_y> not sure, but you might try #openvpn-as
<rosco_y> not getting any real solid hits when I searched the channel list
<rosco_y> there's also a #cloudvpn, and #dynvpn and #kvpnc
<rosco_y> not sure if that helps or not....
<Linuxephus> Greetings gentlemen, ladies. Question: Is there a way to automatically download & install Dev., Debug, and Doc. packages along with the packages being installed upon the system?
<shadeslayer> Linuxephus: mostly the convention is to have foo-dbg for packages
<shadeslayer> for eg. kdelibs5-dbg
<shadeslayer> Linuxephus: but that may not always be true
<shadeslayer> so you're going to have to narrow down the question a bit :)
<Linuxephus> Recently switching back to Kubuntu 12.04LTS from LinuxMint after watching several fellow Linux'ers on Google Hangout who're Developers for KDE is why I'm asking.
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> and you'd like to compile stuff?
<Linuxephus> No. I'd like to somehow automatically be able to install the Dev. packages along with whatever package I'm installing thru Muon. Or is this a matter where I'd have to manually install the Dev. package that comes with the regular package?
<Linuxephus> Example: Amarok, Amarok-debug, Amarok-Dev., etc.
<Linuxephus> Oops. closed the wrong window.
<Linuxephus> shadeslayer: So, is there a way I can do this with-out manually having to install each (example: Amarok, Amarok-dev.) the Dev. package that comes with each package?
<shadeslayer> Linuxephus: well ... conventional debian packaging says split out dev, dbg and standard binaries
<shadeslayer> so you can't install it automatically
<shadeslayer> and you'll have to install the -dev and dbg separately
<shadeslayer> amarok doesn't have -dev packages btw
<Linuxephus> Unfortunately that means I'll to install each manually then doesn't it? I was hoping what you stated wasn't actually the case.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Linuxephus> Well, you know what I meant with the example for other packaged that have that option.
<shadeslayer> Linuxephus: though you could isntall Project Neon
<Linuxephus> Enlighten me.
<shadeslayer> it instals binaries and headers and has a separate -dbg package
<shadeslayer> just 2 binaries for each source
<shadeslayer> project-neon-foo and project-neon-foo-dbg
<shadeslayer> installs KDE git into a separate dir, so you can run stable KDE and a unstable KDE at the same time
<Linuxephus> I'm assuming that'll be installable thru Muon?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> you just need to add the ppa
<shadeslayer> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<shadeslayer> though note that this is unstable KDE from git
<shadeslayer> so expect crashes
<shadeslayer> and report them :P
<Linuxephus> Alright. My thanks. I'll peruse it and have a go at it.
<shadeslayer> or if you're scared of having unstable packages
<shadeslayer> we have kvm/vbox images
<shadeslayer> http://kubuntu.s3.amazonaws.com/list.html?sort=lastmod&sortdir=desc
<Linuxephus> I'll add the PPA and "roughneck" it so to speak. I do alot of custom installs on my own system. So "unstable" isn't something I'm too concerned about overly much.
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<shadeslayer> we hang out in #project-neon if you need help
<Linuxephus> Agreed. And even more so...Kubuntu is AAAWWWSSSOOOMMMEEE!
<shadeslayer> great to hear that :D
<Linuxephus> Duly noted mate. My thanks. The sooner I get this done, the sooner I'll have the leisure time accordingly.
<k4tZz> I uh...forgot my su password..
<shadeslayer> k4tZz: uhh ... you mean your login password?
<shadeslayer> usually in ubuntu land everyone uses sudo -i which asks for your users password
<k4tZz> No like
<k4tZz> type in su
<shadeslayer> right, use sudo?
<shadeslayer> I have never used su
<k4tZz> I wanna go into my root directory
<k4tZz> sudo cd root/ doesn't work
<jussi> k4tZz: sudo -i
<jussi> just try it... :D
<k4tZz> what the heck
<k4tZz> that's not fair
<shadeslayer> fair? what?
<k4tZz> anyways I didn't see what I wanted to find... I forgot the password for one of my encrypted drives
<k4tZz> and I'm seeing if I left myself hints
<k4tZz> dude
<k4tZz> I have a seperate home folder
<k4tZz> I see there's an encrypted drive on /dev/sda5
<k4tZz> I am wondering if that's the one I'm already using as my home folder
<k4tZz> how can I verify that it is? so I can stop trying all my passwords to try n remember
<k4tZz> like a doofus
<DarthFrog> k4tZz:  You can tell what's mounted where by simply issuing the "mount" command with no parameters.
<Linkmaster> I have my system set up in the dvorak layout, selected at install. This is all fine and dandy, and I set up through "system settings->input devices->etc." a QWERTY keyboard, so that should I want to play a game/etc. through wine, I can just shift with the "ctrl+alt+k" shortcut. However, I'm trying to play a game(Dwarf Fortress) through wine(since I like 40d, those of you that know of the game). The game doesnt accept the change in 
<bunjee> what program burns mp3's?
<bunjee> to play on cd player?
#kubuntu 2013-02-21
<genii-around> bun K3B is the usual one from in Kubuntu
<genii-around> Bleh
<OerHeks> K3B works better on gnome/unity too :-D
<rosco_y> what is a good gui for setting up some mount points for drive partitions?
<rosco_y> I installed kubuntu 12.04 over my 12.10, can I restore my data that I'd backed up with "Back in time?"
<rosco_y> does anyone know how to connect Back In Time to an existing archive, so I can restore it?
<rosco_y> am I even here?  It's never been so quiet in here.....
<darrell> hello wazup wy this
<darrell> whats the subject
<k4tZz> How can I tell what version my KDE is on?
<k4tZz> nvm it's 4.9.4
<k4tZz> netstat -lpn
<k4tZz> woops LOL
<alusion> guys, how  come I am  unable to change the icon for the bookmarks widget? cmon now..
<alusion> http://i.imgur.com/mSE8tTN.jpg the bookmark one is the one I'm talking about.
<nctechart> where is the best place to extract a program to
<random777> Can anyone see this? my internet seems to be messing up.
<fulvio> ciao
<fulvio> !list
<ubottu> fulvio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aspirantux> Hi is there anyone who knows how configuring wifi connection ?
<aspirantux> Y a quelqu'un qui s'y connais un peu en réseau wifi ? j'ai du mal à paramétrer ma carte ALFA ç devrait pas être long.
<Dolphin_> sup
<asda> sup man
<Dolphin_> asda?
<Dolphin_> u wot m8
<asda> wot?
<asda> your a princess
<asda> lemon
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Quest> regarding http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14990973/tomcat7-and-apache2-on-ubuntu-in-integration-with-some-sort-of-proxy , what modes exactly do I need?
<criamos> Sorry for joining/quitting all the time guys, trying to get quassel to work properly but can't figure out why it won't show me the settings menu
<monkeyjuice> try konveersation
<monkeyjuice> konversation ;) fatfingered that one
<Quest> hi, i dont see mod_proxy_ajp nor mod_proxy in mods-available dir of apache 2. any solution?
<murthy> hello everyone
<Quest> virtualhost and proxy for apache with tomcate config aid http://pastebin.ca/2316370   ?
<Quest> can anyone answer 3. in  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14990973/tomcat7-and-apache2-on-ubuntu-in-integration-with-some-sort-of-proxy ?
<bazhang> !crosspost | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Quest> bazhang,  just for audience as no one answer
<bazhang> Quest, be patient in the one channel you ask in
<Quest> k
<ilkmgf> Question: frequently my kwin dies and the bug submission tool yields no useful results, even after installing the necessary tools. When it starts again, automatically, my panels and wallpaper are gone. How do I start them up again? I've tried killing and restarting kwin from the console, but when it restarts, I still have no panel or wallpaper.
<ilkmgf> This happens every time I boot into kde - it's enough to drive me to GNOME.
<ilkmgf> Never mind, I figured it out - I can use krunner to run "plasma-desktop"
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Hans> hallo, wenn ich in den desktop zoome via meta+= und dann zurück ! verschwindet der mouse cursor ?
<genii-around> !de | Hans
<ubottu> Hans: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Hans> hello, if i use the desktop zoom with meta+= and back ! my mouse cursor is missing ?
<Hans> i use kubuntu 12.04
<genii-around> Hans: Try meta+ -
<Hans> genii-around: thats what i meant with "back" !
<Hans> genii-around: after doin meta+- he disapears !
<genii-around> Hm.
<ronnoc> english pls
 * genii-around suspects https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289336
<ubottu> KDE bug 289336 in effects-various "Mouse cursor disappears when switching windows while zooming" [Normal,Reopened]
<Hans> ubottu: noone solved this problem yet?
<ubottu> Hans: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hans> ubottu: okay
<genii-around> Hans: From what I can tell of reading the bug report, a fix is still in progress
<Hans> genii-around: thanks, anyway! sad now i dont can use it !!!
<genii-around> Hans: I am enquiring now in the development channel to see if anyone has additional information
<genii-around> Hans: It currently seems this bug is still not fixed, sorry.
<Hans> genii-around: thank you for youre attention ! iam looking forward on this !
<madconqueror> Hey there. I'm using Kubuntu 12.10 with a dual monitor setup. screen 1 is 1920*1200 with the 1 task manager on the right. screen 2 is 1650*1050 and is placed (far: > 60cm) to the left of screen 1.
<madconqueror> screen 1 is physically connected DVI-DVI, screen 2 is HDMI-DVI (cable, no adapter).
<madconqueror> Problem: When applications are started they're put on screen 2.
<madconqueror> Should I just switch cables?
<madconqueror> I'd prefer to understand the problem KDE faces with my setup, and how I could solve it configuration-wise. Some introduction to KDE4 would be appreciated (man kdeinit4, man kde-config don't).
<madconqueror> Also, Google fails me on "kubuntu puts applications on second screen", best I got was this: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=96304 but there's no solution (obviously, forums are still as shallow as they always were)
<madconqueror> Maybe I should rephrase my question. How can I get Kubuntu to *always* open new windows on HDMI1 ?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to sleep now. Good night.
<madconqueror> no one? no link, no google "expression foo bar"?
<madconqueror> please
<madconqueror> I'm now reading articles about Xinerama, which seem to be a dead end too... please
<Blacklist> what is new iside kubuntu12.04.02?
<mr0wl> does anyone know if the Arora browser has been abandoned?
<mr0wl> Blacklist: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
<Blacklist> mr0wl, this is old vers. now is update vers. 12.04.02
<Blacklist> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Blacklist> is same o no ?
<MichaelP> What is the difference between linux sounder server and windows sound server?  Linux sound seems a lot cleaner !!
#kubuntu 2013-02-22
<ronnoc> anyone feel like answering a likely stupid question?
<ronnoc> In session management it startup and shutdown one of the options is 'restore manually savred session', but it doesn't tell you how to manually save a session....any ideas how to?
<Lynxx> how do i run windows update
<ronnoc> Lynxx: uhh hwhat?
<null01> oh hi
<MichaelP> just installed the rox desktop.. but it did not show up in the login screen
<avihay> ronnoc: I believe you save by dbus-send --dest=org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer org.kde.KSMServerInterface.saveCurrentSession  never really worked for me though
<ronnoc> avihay: Thanks
<ronnoc> A clue to the user on that screen on how to that would be most helpful. Otherwise it should be taken out.
<lewik_> How to redirect all *.local to 127.0.0.1?
<ikonia> lewik_: a good way would be to not ask the same question in multiple channels
<lewik_> ikonia:  ...  I just try to solve a problem without spam...
<ikonia> asking in multiple channels = spam
<tomte> hi there!
<tomte> Which kubuntu version is the last one that has support for non-pae cpus in its kernel?
<tsimpson> tomte: lucid (12.04)
<tomte> tsimpson: I will try that then...
<BluesKaj> Hiya all
<mahesh_> Hello Everyone
<Lynxx> hi
<mahesh_> I wanted to paste a ".php" file in to /var/www directory but I got an error "Permission denied" I do not want to login each time to root, only I want is the system should pop up the window for root password or there should be option for a program to run as root , is it possible ? I have Kubuntu  12.04 LTS and I wanted to run php programs
<mahesh_> Could anyone help me in this?
<mahesh_> Can anyone advice me on the issue?
<yofel> mahesh_: you can theoretically run 'kdesudo dolphin', but be very careful then (you will still need a webserver though to view a php site)
<yossarianuk> hi - does anyone know if /tmp has been mounted as tmpfs  and the size of /tmp = 2.5GB - is that using 2.5GB of system ram/swap
<yofel> yossarianuk: it will at most use 2.5GB of ram/swap
<yofel> the size just states the limit
<yossarianuk> yofel: i did a du -hs /tmp to get the value.
<yossarianuk> yofel: thanks btw !
<yofel> ah, try df -h
<yossarianuk> its showing 3.9GB
<yossarianuk> thanks
<yofel> size is the limit, used is what's currently being used
<yossarianuk> this is bad some one has tried to 'optimise 'a server with only 4 GB of ram ..
<yofel> hehe
<mahesh_> mahesh@Mahesh-System-Kubuntu:~$ kdesudo dolphin
<mahesh_> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<mahesh_> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /root/.config/ibus/bus
<mahesh_> "/usr/bin/dolphin(5289)" Soprano: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"
<mahesh_> "/usr/bin/dolphin(5289)" Soprano: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"
<FloodBotK1> mahesh_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yossarianuk> and I assume as its eating into swap the performance would be just as bad or worse than just using the disk....
<yofel> it'll be worse
<yossarianuk> thanks for confirming that
<yossarianuk> someone is in trouble....
<yossarianuk> (not serious trouble..)
<yofel> it won't be *that* bad, but the real filesystem still has better performance then
<yofel> it's a question of how much I/O actually goes through swap
<yossarianuk> yofel: cheers
<mahesh_> @<yofel> : I try kdesudo dolphin, it works but getting error : http://paste.kde.org/678476/
<mahesh_> @<yofel> : Can you advice on this?
<BluesKaj> mahesh_, just fyi , @ isn't required on irc , the nick is enough
<tsimpson> mahesh_: you can just ignore those debug messages, dolphin should still work properly
<mahesh_> yes, it works absolutly fine.
<Guest12826> good morning, gents.  =)  it's 10:30 a.m. here in North Carolina.  how are we doing today?
<yossarianuk> Guest12826: good thanks
<ronalds_m> hello everyone
<ronalds_m> why qbittorent turns off by itself in some time
<ronalds_m> I put some torrents to seed, and when I came home it was closed
<Guest12826> I've been using Ubuntu for 2 years now, but I just started using Kubuntu 2 weeks ago.  I am trying out both KDE irc apps at the moment and I think Konversation might be the better app.
<ronalds_m> I'm using quassel
<ronalds_m> on ubuntu 12.04
<ronalds_m> with unity
<ronalds_m> also qbittorent
<ronalds_m> and okular
<ronalds_m> and some other kde apps
<bazhang> !enter | ronalds_m
<ubottu> ronalds_m: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ronalds_m> why qbittorent turns off itself, that is the magical question
<goran> hi
<vbgunz> Anyone know why Virtualbox 4.1.8 OSE is painfully slow and most unusable?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, try asking in #vbox , they might have an answer if you give them more details
<james147> vbgunz: have you enabled visualisation support in your bois, does your cpu even support visualisation?
<vbgunz> yes, it's enabled in my bios and my cpu supports it
<BluesKaj> err virtulization
<BluesKaj> most do
<BluesKaj> BBl
<vbgunz> I have a moderately new AMD phenom 3.2 quad core processor. I am certain it supports virtualization and my bios has it enabled
<vbgunz> vmware player runs flawlessly fast. Almost native and in fact, I can play games in vmware that I probably even shouldn't be able to
<murthy> hello everyone
<george_> hello! Please help me! I can't pass login screen on Kubuntu 12.10. It says "could not start ksmserver. check your installation". How can I solve this?
<george_> Anyone?
<genii-around> george_: I would suggest: ctrl-alt-f1    then issue: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop         when this is done: alt-f7     and try login again
<george_> genii-around: you mean go to advanced option, root terminal mode and do that?
<genii-around> george_: No
<genii-around> george_: The system boots up to a graphical login?
<george_> genii-around: yes, but I can't pass login screen
<genii-around> george_: So then at that graphical login screen, to follow the instructions I just gave
<george_> genii-around: ok, I'll try that and come back to report. thanks.
<genii-around> george_: You're welcome
<george_> genii-around: it didn't work! :(
<george_> genii-around: I've tried to xinit startkde too and got unable to connect to x server: connection refused.
<george_> genii-around: I also got the following warning: no write access to &home directory (/home/george) KDE is unable to start.
<george_> I have to fix this, I relly need to work.
<yofel> is there any more meaningful error in your ~/.xsession-errors ?
<george_> yofel: I guess not.
<genii-around> george_: The permisssions thing looks like it may be the issue. Apologies on lag, I'm at work and they called me away from the computer
<genii-around> george_: I would suggest fix permissions first: eg: sudo chown -R george: /home/george
<yofel> george_: what did you do before this happened?
<genii-around> Probably used sudo on something, is my guess
<george_> genii-around: Ok. But I've already run sudo chown -R george:george /home/george and also sudo chmod -R u+w /home/george
<murthy> yofel:  libdlna successfully build. http://paste.kde.org/678590/ . I have to go thought the log one more to confirm it. this is the new rules file http://paste.kde.org/678596/
<genii-around> Hm
<george_> yofel: I was trying to recover some files with TestDisk program.
<george_> genii-around: yep.
<yofel> murthy: wrong channel
<murthy> oops
<genii-around> george_: Is /home on some separate partition or disk?
<genii-around> eg: The one which was problemmatic
<yofel> george_: recover some files where? on / or /home?
<genii-around> yofel: Thanks, work is calling again :/
<george_> genii-around: no, i's not a separated partition. I was trying to recover from a flash disk.
<george_> I really need to fix this issue. Any other ideas guys?
<genii-around> george_: Please: sudo apt-get install pastebinit       and then: ls -l /home | pastebinit         and: mount | pastebinit        and then please give us the URLs it tells
<genii-around> george_: I am currently back and forth from my computer, so please bear with me if I am not responding immediately
<george_> genii-around: Ok, I'll try that.....
<george_> genii-around: Ok, when I tried ls- l home | pastebinit, I've got a message saying that it was impossible to access file or directory, not found, and that i was trying to send an empty document,
<george_> genii-around: The other command gave me the following url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5555949/
<OerHeks> george_,  2x type >>   ls -l /home
<genii-around> george_: So that would indicate either that /home does not exist, or else has no contents.
<OerHeks> *2x typo
<george_> genii-around: it became empty, after using TestDisk, but sudo dolphin could access it and all my data was there.
<genii-around> george_: "/home" by itself is not where user's stuff is. It's in "/home/theirusername/"
<george_> genii-around: Now, does the pastebin tells you something?
<george_> genii-around: Yes, you're right.
<genii-around> Also using sudo with dolphin is a further cause of problems....
<yofel> what are the permissions on /home ?
<george_> OerHeks: Don't understand what you're saying.
<george_> yofel:look, I don't know, I've already run sudo chown - R george:george /home/george and sudo chmod -R u+w /home/george
<genii-around> george_: The pastebin of what is mounted was un-enlightening
<genii-around> george_: But you see, that would be not useful if /home exists but /home/george does not exist
<george_> genii-around: Oh boy, What can I do? No, /home/george does exist
<yofel> so what does ls -l /home say again?
<george_> genii-around: I've got lots of text when I've run those commands, my data was appearing.
<george_> yofel:  when I tried ls- l home | pastebinit, I've got a message saying that it was impossible to access file or directory, not found, and that i was trying to send an empty document.
<yofel> ls -l home sure, but ls -l /home ?
<george_> yofel: I' had to boot again and do that to know
<george_> yofel: any other ideas before I do that?
<genii-around> george_: I believe he is still waiting to see your result of:  ls -l /home
<genii-around> ( with the slash in front of home )
<yofel> hm... maybe wipe the /var/tmp/kdecache-george folder
<yofel> the stuff in /tmp should be reset by a reboot anyway
<george_> genii-around: ok, I'll boot again to try that.
<george_> yofel: ok, thanks, i'll try that now...
<yofel> meh, I should've asked him to pastebin xsession-errors while he's there
<genii-around> I wonder if he got any error when he tried to chown -R the directory back to himself
<genii-around> ( that he neglected to tell)
<george_> Ok, here we go again.
<george_> ls -l /home gives me drwxr-xr-x 84 root root 69632 Fev 22 12:28 george
<george_> ls -l /home/george shows my folder (Desktop, Documents, etc).
<genii-around> So how can it be that if you earlier did:   sudo chown -R george:george /home/george     ...that it gave no error?
<genii-around> ( seeing as it's still owned by root )
<george_> genii-around: honestly I have no idea, I don't understand those stuff, i'm a noob.
<genii-around> george_: At any rate... please reissue the command: sudo chown -R george:george /home/george                .... and let us know if it says anything or just puts you back to command prompt
<george_> genii-around: ok, i'll try that again... just have to boot again, oh boy.
<genii-around> Why do you have to keep rebooting?
<genii-around> ( or, what makes you think you need to reboot)
<george_> genii-around: because I don't have another computer. I'm on my aging, never used, never updated windows 7 partition.
<mr-rich> Just updated 12.04 ... how do I have the password lock screen NOT show up?
<genii-around> george_: Ah, got it.
<george_> genii-around: i'll try it. see you.
<genii-around> Work, back in 4-5 minutes
<ronalds_m> http://askubuntu.com/questions/177348/how-do-i-disable-the-screensaver-lock-in-12-04
<ronalds_m> oh kubuntu
<ronalds_m> probably system settings similary
<ronalds_m> "Go to Settings > System Settings > Desktop > Screensaver
<ronalds_m> You can turn off the screensaver here, and also disable the password lock for the screensvaer."
<george_> genni-around: it worked! thank you, I'm using quassel, right know, what a relief, But why it didn't work before
<mr-rich> Rephrase: How do I disable the lock screen feature in 12.0.4 latest update?
<genii-around> george_: Most likely you forgot the / in front of "home" or some other typo... but glad to see you are back up and running. Please remember not to use sudo with graphical apps, only with command-line apps, use instead kdesudo with graphical apps
<george_> genii-around: sure thing. However, something still is not wright.
<george_> genii-around: Mt home folder is empty
<george_> genii-around: but when i access via /home/george my data is there.
<genii-around> george_: The "/home" folder does not contain anyone's data. It only contains all the directories which belong to different users. In those separate directories which belong to different users, is where their data is
<genii-around> eg: "/home" is EVERYONE'S home, for their own directory , which in turn is where their specific things are kept
<george_> i meant my home folder (/home/george)
<ronalds_m> mr-rich, you mean 12.04.2?
<ronalds_m> it's not there, then I don't know
<mr-rich> ronalds_m: How do I check my release level?
<ronalds_m> lsb_release -a
<ronalds_m> in terminal
<mr-rich> ronalds_m: yes. 12.04.2
<ronalds_m> btw I have that also
<ronalds_m> and I have the option
<mr-rich> ronalds_m: disable lockscreen
<ronalds_m> brightness
<ronalds_m> lock
<ronalds_m> probably
<genii-around> george_: There are no subdirectories in /home/george like Documents and so on?
<george_> genii-around: well, when i clicked on places at dolphin it showed an empty folder, but I've add another entry and deleted the old one, so I guess it's ok now?
<ronalds_m> mine is translated to native, so maybe different path
<mr-rich> ronalds_m: want to disable lockscreen password stuff ...
<mr-rich> ronalds_m: don' t need it ...
<ronalds_m> there is check box
<genii-around> george_: I am unsure what you mean by "added another entry and deleted the old one"
<ronalds_m> I think it's easy to find it
<ronalds_m> oh wait
<ronalds_m> I failed
<ronalds_m> maybe it's cause there was lockscreen bug and they fixed by removing option
<george_> genii-around: don't know if it's the same in English, please bear in mind, I'm translating from portuguese. Anyway, right click on places menu in dolphin, and add an entry (shortcut, place, whatever) pointing to /home/george, like the old one that was pointing to the same folder, but showed an empty one.
<ronalds_m> but lock is there
<ronalds_m> probably ask this question on ubuntu channel
<ronalds_m> kubuntu is you know for kde and kubuntu mr-rich
<mr-rich> ronalds_m: yup ... I think I found something ...
<genii-around> george_: If you open Konsole and type:  echo $PWD       what does it say?
<george_> genii-around: /home/george     :P
 * genii-around ponders circular symlinks
<mr-rich> ronalds_m: found it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172052/disabled-lockscreen-on-ubuntu-accidently-how-to-renable-it
<george_> genii-around:  so, is everything ok now?
<ronalds_m> good four you
<george_> genii-around: thank you very much for you help.
<george_> genii-around: see you.
<genii-around> george_: I'm not sure if the problem is actually fixed, but please return if you have further issues
<george_> genii-around: let's think positive lol.
<george_> genii-around: ok, if I have any other issues i'll come back.
<george_> genii-around: bye
 * genii-around waves and goes back to work
<nurp> hello
<nurp> anyone around?
<nurp> hellooooooooooooooo
<nurp> ugh, really trying not to install mint here
<nurp> might have to
<jsubl2> nurp try asking a question and see of you get lucky
<nurp> yeah kubuntu wont recognize my ide/ext4 partition with 1204 on it
<nurp> mint does...
<jsubl2> which version of kubuntu
<nurp> im using the 1304 daily 64 image
<nurp> of kubuntu
<nurp> haha was going to type jubuntu
<nurp> on accident of course
<nurp> the partition it wont recognize/give me the option to do anything with is the partition with 12.something LTS
<jsubl2> any reason you tried the daily build rather than the alpha released recently
<nurp> i want the most daily stuff man, wtf
<nurp> whats the purpose of daily?
<jsubl2> i am not a dev
<nurp> pretty sure its going to end up failing anyway, are you trying to make me waste time downloading/burning a disk and doing the same fail all over again or something?
<nurp> ;)
<jsubl2> nope.  sorry i can't help you
<nurp> awww thats too bad bro
<nurp> so you're honestly telling me you have no idea why this is happening or are unwilling to help me?
<jsubl2> no idea.  could be lots of things
<nurp> hummm
<nurp> do you honestly have no idea?
<nurp> are you just choosing not to help me?
<nurp> probably end up working if i get rid of the partition or something, idk
<nurp> need help here
<nurp> still waiting for help
<omico> Hello there! I want to compile ultrastar-deluxe from svn, but it doesn't support current libav (libavcodec53)/ffmpeg libs. That's why I need to install an older version, like libavcodec52. What is the best way to do it? Can I e.g. download that older library from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/libavcodec-dev and install it parallel? Maybe into a separate directory and give that path
<omico> to configure?
<omico>  Or can I install the older ffmpeg 0.10 parallel to libav?
<omico> no one?
<nurp> just use vlc bro
<nurp> my girlfriend wants me to install mint, should i do it guys?
<nurp> im installing mint right now
<nurp> seems less african
<nurp> yeah what the hell does bemba have anything to do with an operating system
<nurp> somebody please explain this
<l3z> moin
#kubuntu 2013-02-23
<loopz> hi people
<loopz> can someone help me in sudo for ubuntu?
<shivang> hey maulik
<maulik> hello
<maulik> at KDE meetup India with @shivang
<vbgunz> does anyone here know how I can burn some files onto a usb live iso?
<vbgunz> I want to put some files onto the disk I can have access to do during a session
<tsimpson> vbgunz: you can partition the USB device and put files in a separate partition, or you could remaster the ISO and add files to it (which is more complex)
<vbgunz> tsimpson: hey thanks, I swear I think the partition idea is smoother. This is for a Redo Backup. Pretty bad ass project, so badass I'm honestly thinking about donating something to them. Anyhow, I just want one stick with Redo Backup and the actual backup image on the stick. Not as easy but think I am going to go for the partition trick
<root____> dasf
<hyper_ch> hi there, is htere no alternative version of rary for download?
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: no, precise was the last release to supply an alternate CD
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: how would I then encrypt during install?
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: that's handled by the GUI installer now
<hyper_ch> it seems I need to setup my computer anew as I accidentally wiped my partition scheme
<hyper_ch> it can do it now?
<tsimpson> yes, I believe that's why the alternate image was dropped
<tsimpson> that and LVM begin supported (I think)
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> have you got any idea how to recover partition layout?
<hyper_ch> system's still up and running
<hyper_ch> but won't survive reboot
<tsimpson> I don't, but I heard gpart helps with that
<tsimpson> I'm always _really_ sure when I write the partition table ;)
 * tsimpson finds something wooden to knock on
<Torch> hyper_ch: testdisk or gpart (NOT to be confused with gparted) will restore partition tables.
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: can the live cd also setup an encrypted system?
<hyper_ch> Torch: gpart didn't find anything :(
<hyper_ch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5557641/
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: yes, though I haven't done a live install in a while (just upgrades) so I haven't tried it personally
<FlameReaper> Torch: can testdisk or gpart restore partition tables on a disk image?
<Torch> FlameReaper: i'd assume yes, but i have no idea honestly
<FlameReaper> because I have a partition backed up
<FlameReaper> and keeping it in case I can recover the partition table
<FlameReaper> apparently files seem to be intact but the partition table is damaged
<Torch> FlameReaper: partition backed up? you mean you have an image of the file system? then you wouldn't need the original partition table to restore it, right?
<FlameReaper> i don't know about that
<FlameReaper> it's just that I can't access it
<FlameReaper> diagnostics seem to indicate files are fine
<FlameReaper> but photorec doesn't seem reliable enough for me
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: the encryption selection gives an error
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: hmm, I haven't use it so I don't think I know how to help with it
<hyper_ch> well, setting up manually the encrypted system doesn't work
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: do you know if rary has LO 4?
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: no idea, sorry
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: it has :) and why do I keep calling it rary instead of raring
<tsimpson> I think it sounds better that raring :)
<hyper_ch> yeah, same here
<tsimpson> rary ringtail
<jayzeegp> hello everyone
<kbana> hello
<tomte> hi there!
<tomte> I tried installing kubuntu 11.10 on my old laptop but the installer crashes at the hardware configuration
<tomte> unfortunatly there is no error message in the nice popup window, so I don't know what's going on
<MsCourtney> tomte: Can you try with a newer version like 12.10?
<tomte> is there any way to see the error message another way?
<tomte> MsCourtney: no, since those kernels don't support non-pae cpus
<MsCourtney> tomte: What about lubuntu then install Kubuntu-desktop or the ubuntu mini iso?
<tomte> the latest version have the same non-pae problem, I tried the mini iso as well
<tomte> it would help a great deal if I could see what is going on, can I follow the process on a console?
<yofel> tomte: what happened to trying 12.04?
<tomte> yofel: the 12.04 kernel doesn't support my cpu since it doesn't have pae support
<yofel> 11.10 will reach end  of life in about 2 months, so maybe not the best choice
<tomte> yofel: I'm not scared about end of life, as long as I can install I can take care of updates later on
<yofel> tomte: there is a non-pae version of the precise kernel
<yofel> did the 12.04 image not boot at all?
<tomte> yofel: no it didn't
<tomte> and I couldn't find an option to use another kernel
<yofel> which image was that? 12.04.2?
<yofel> tomte: then again, installing 11.10 and upgrading that would indeed be another option
<yofel> 12.04 shouldn't be failing though...
<tomte> it does and it was the one from the kubuntu page, so 12.04.2
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying a kubuntu 12.10 installation from a USB drive made with unetbootin, but the installer crashes all the time
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: try starting it from a live session. The logs would be in /var/log/installer/
<aspirantux> Is there someone inhere?
<_JuJuBee> I can't get my dhcp server (isc-dhcp-server) to start. syslog shows.. http://pastebin.com/HgpuSfmp I have set eth1 in /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server as the listen interface and have a subnet in my dhcpd.conf file similar to a different server config that IS working.
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: looks like you are trying to serve a network that is outside the range of your eth1 interface address
<_JuJuBee> ikonia:  my eth1 is 192.168.6.1/24 and dhcpd.conf subnet is http://pastebin.com/cpYkBReA
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: how did you tell it to listen on eth1 ?
<_JuJuBee> ikonia: /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server has a line INTERFACES=eth1
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: very odd,
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: what is the default parameter for the INTERFACES= option
<_JuJuBee> ikonia: ""
<_JuJuBee> empty
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: reset it to that for a test, as that is "all  interfaces"
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: then restart dhcp
<_JuJuBee> I tried
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: same error ?
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: where is your dhcpd config located ?
<_JuJuBee> ikonia: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: is that the right place ?
<_JuJuBee> It is where it is located on my other server
<_JuJuBee> ikonia: in /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server I have DHCPD_CONF=/etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<ikonia> so that should be sane
<_JuJuBee> However, I copied config to /etc/dhcp/ and now it starts... strange
<ikonia> interesting
<_JuJuBee> ikonia: everything working now.  Sorry for the cross post... :(
<ikonia> no problem
<the_raven> just did an upgrade to KDE 4.10 on Kubuntu 12.04 x64 and lightdm was added? so now x doesnt seem know what display manager to use and it only opens shell and i have to type startx everytime, so is there a way to disable lightdm?
<the_raven> doesnt seem to work to run 2 display managers at the same time...
<the_raven> so does it work to use the old display manager on KDE 4.10 to make the loginscreen work again?
<BluesKaj> the_raven, lightdm is the default DM now , try removing KDM to see if that helps . Also ,reinstalling lightdm might also work .
<the_raven> but i use a custom theme on kdm from kde-look.org does it work with lightdm?
<the_raven> but yeah i can try to remove kdm...
<BluesKaj> you have to reset your theme for lightdm  , the_raven
<the_raven> ok. but while running apt-get purge kdm the terminal said: Following packages will be removed: kdm* kubuntu-desktop* ?
<the_raven> it seems to drag kubuntu-desktop with it when remove kdm...
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: system restored (most of it).... running now 13.04
<hyper_ch> hi there, in dolphin you have the places panel - where are the files stored for it? I jsut re-setup my computer and copied the .kde folder back but the places in dolphin weren't restored
<BluesKaj>  hyper_ch the places are links to drives and folders etc , just right click on the folder and choose "add to places"
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: no, where is the config located
<BluesKaj> dunno , never bothered to look for it
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I copied all of .kde back and the places list is empty
<hyper_ch> well, empty as in default entries and no custom ones that I made
<Ginder87> hy all
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, the only conf file i can locate in ~/.kde is , ~/.kde/share/config/ , but i don't see any reference to places there
<robzye> hey guys im having some problems installing catalyst (amd) on ubuntu 12.10. running a 5xxx card with a i5 (intel). i've checked the web but everytime i find an answer there is always a little step that goes wrong which they don't explain :/
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I just have to search then for the file in the whole home folder
<BluesKaj> yeah , then just chosse add to places, or you could right click in the places area and choose add entry and type in the path to the folder
<BluesKaj> or look here , hyper_ch  http://userbase.kde.org/Dolphin/File_Management#Places
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I need to know where Dolphin saves the config file that contains all the custom places that I added before
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: so that I don't have to re-add them again
<BluesKaj> yes hyper_ch I know that but i haven't found a reference to a confifg filke with settings for dolphinb places
<Guest90002> hello
 * genii-around makes more coffee
 * L3top steals genii-around grounds
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: I found the file
<hyper_ch> but I wonder why it wasn't applied
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, what's the file path
<BluesKaj> ?
<hyper_ch> .kde/share/apps/kfileplaces/bookmarks.xml
<hyper_ch> when I copied the .kde folder back - including this file - I wasn't logged in in kde.... all works but that one
<BluesKaj> dunno how xml bookmarks link to dolphin places
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: well, it's the file for the dolphin places since it has entries that I only used in there.... still weird.... thx anyway
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, open dolphin and put that file in the path in "add entries"
<mandoguit> dolphin > find > more options     totally greyed out and doesn't seem to be any way, afaics, to toggle any of the options on.   anyone confirm this at their end?  Kernel: 3.8.0-7-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<mandoguit>            Desktop: KDE 4.10.00 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)    tnks. :)
<genii-around> mandoguit: #ubuntu+1 for Raring
<mandoguit> oops  yes thanks :)
<laffytaffy> Hi all im new to Kubuntu :)
<pjdamws> how do you like it so far laffytaffy
<johnflux> I have my laptop plugged in and when I try to decrease the screen brightness, it decreases for a moment than increases back to full brightness
<johnflux> any ideas why?
<away> johnflux, you went into battery monitor settings -> energy savings and adjusted the brightness properly?
<johnflux> away: yes
<johnflux> away: using the battery applet in the systray
<johnflux> away: it dims for about 10 seconds, then increases in brightness again - most strange!
<Walex> johnflux: there are zillions of little power management applets and scripts that manage power levels for you...
<Walex> johnflux: whether you like it or not.
<tomas__> hi
<mr-rich> How do I completely disable the idle lock screen so I don't have to enter a password? 12.04.2
<AbhiK> mr-rich: System Settings>Display 'n Monitor>Screen Locker
<mr-rich> AbhiK: I have "Require password after:" unchecked ... always have ... still need to put in a password ... frustrating ...
<AbhiK> actually u hv to uncheck "start automatically"
<AbhiK> it's like the master setting
<AbhiK> for "require passwd"
<AbhiK> or u can even increase time
<AbhiK> watever suits u
<mr-rich> AbhiK: I want my wife to be able to use this box when she needs ... I still want to have the Screen Saver kick in, though ...
<mr-rich> AbhiK: but not the screen locker w/password ...
<mr-rich> AbhiK: just a blank screen ... save wear & tear on the monitor ...
<AbhiK> yyeaa
<AbhiK> u can change simple locker
<AbhiK> to screen saver
<mr-rich> I have that selected ... always have ... didn't require a password until the last couple of updates ...
<AbhiK> Ohhkay!
<AbhiK> i hv so less idea on updates
<AbhiK> what's ur version anyways
<AbhiK> ?
<mr-rich> AbhiK: should be that if I uncheck "Require password", it shouldn't require a password ...
<mr-rich> 12.04.2
<AbhiK> ummm
<AbhiK> actually simple locker is the thing
<AbhiK> which locks the screen
<mr-rich> I don't want to lock the screen with a password ... just have a screen saver kick in ... move the mouse and you're in ...
<AbhiK> errm
<AbhiK> in screen saver mode
<AbhiK> u would have to prrn to home-screeness a key to retu
<AbhiK> press*
<mr-rich> That's fine ... press a key ... no password ...
<AbhiK> u would have to press a key to return to home-screen
<AbhiK> yeaa
<mr-rich> do I leave "Start automatically" unchecked?
<AbhiK> not exactly
<AbhiK> i had it checked
<AbhiK> and selected screen saver
<mr-rich> That's what I have ... always have ...
<AbhiK> ahh, if it's unchecked, ur screen saver won't load
<AbhiK> ummm
<mr-rich> it's only since the last 2 updates that it's requiring  a pasword ...
<mr-rich> even though I have "require password" unchecked ...
<AbhiK> i suggest u to wait for some other persoon's reply!
<aliasneo> Hi, I have run out of space on /dev/sda1 partition. It is mounted to /boot , the HD device is 600 GB but I am not able to increase the /dev/sda1 partition size
<aliasneo> the /dev/sda1 partition size is 250 mb
<aliasneo> I have installed Gparted
<aliasneo> I would like guidance on the method to increase the space]
<aliasneo> `
#kubuntu 2013-02-24
<alusion> When I powered on my system
<alusion> It has been taking unusually long time now stuck at cryptsetup: sda5_crypt set up successfully
<rodrigo> admin <server>
<what_if> Should I buy a G5 mac pro for linux use?
<what_if> Is there anything that does not work on G5 linux (flash, youtube, etc)?
<rishabh_> hi
<rishabh_> gfsss
<rishabh_> hi
<rishabh_> n k
<rob_> Hello
<rob_> Any one know where to go to find a list of chatrooms for information about linux operating systems?
<calwig> hi, i just created a USB boot disk but I think it changed the PC partition
<calwig> Im afraid that if I boot I will not get a boot menu
<calwig> how can it be checked to see if the boot sector is still going to boot from the PC?
<novaisabadcat> Is there a way to sort the application launcher's "application" entries alphabetically without having to manually drag each entry?
<paradiznik> Hello guys. I have abit of a problem. I have a lenovo e520 with switchable graphics and i cant get my battery to run more than 2 hours (while office work).
<paradiznik> was searching on forums but cant find any solution that would work for me.
<freed0m> hi to all
<freed0m> i have a question
<freed0m> i have a kubuntu 12.04
<freed0m> and i added the ppa of kde and now i have kde 4.10
<freed0m> but i have a lot's of problem of crashing
<freed0m> question:if i upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, is that ok?
<nabalzs> Hello. Does Kubuntu has the same security updates as the main Ubuntu? (against malwares spywares...etc.)
<Tm_T> nabalzs: yes, Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<Tm_T> and the other way around
<nabalzs> Tm_T: thank you
<MsCourtney> Does Kubuntu work with Secure boot?
<electron> hi
<echofish_> Hello. Is there an "Hardware Drivers" application on Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Hemza> I changed from Ubuntu 12.04 because of unity. I finsh the intallation of Kubuntu 12.04.2 and the update. KDE is not so fast as Gnome. Is there a way to enhace the boot and package lanch???
<BluesKaj> Hemza, your boot launch timing is controlled in /etc/default/grub, by the line GRUB_TIMEOUT=X (seconds)
<BluesKaj> Hemza, how did you install Kubuntu , clean or did you install kubuntu-desktop and still retain your Ubuntu /Unity or Gnome apps and packages?
<Hemza> @BluesKaj, a clean install. I think the issue is in the KDE design... I'm used to Gnome2 and XFCE,,, for that i feel some differences.
<BluesKaj> Hemza, that maybe your impression of KDE , but most ppl who switch to KDE find that the opposite is true.
<away> well, you can run an xfce DE in kubuntu, but then you might as well install xubuntu instead
<Hemza> @away, No No.. I want to try KDE. I want to participate in this community
<Steven_Seagal_> Hemza, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034 (sorry i don't speak english)
<Hemza> Steven_Seagal_: thank you so much, that is what was looking for.
<Steven_Seagal_> Hemza ;)
<BluesKaj> IMO , trying make KDE "blazingly fast" " might save a half second here and there , but defeats the purpose of some KDE's benefits.. Hemza
<nook> Hey, i bought this remote controlle from amazon, and it works good with Kubuntu 12.10 (http://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-X10-PC-Funkfernbedienung-mit-USB-Empf%C3%A4nger/dp/B004KVRSGO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361720029&sr=8-2)
<nook> But i miss some keys, is it possible to change the default keys without Lirc?
<BluesKaj> nook, this is and english chat , please post websites written in english
<BluesKaj> an
<nook> BluesKaj, sorry but i dont know if ther is a english version of this post someware
<BluesKaj> nook, then perhaps the people at #kubunru-de can help you
<BluesKaj> #kubuntu-de
<nook> BluesKaj, but my only question is, is ther a way to change de default keymap? Thats my loaded Kernel Modul: ati_remote             18282  0
<nook> rc_core                22331  3 rc_medion_x10_digitainer,ati_remote
<DarthFrog> nook:  Why without lirc?
<DarthFrog> Or is it not an IR remote?
<nook> DarthFrog, yep, its an X10 remote controle without IR. But i found a website and they are using lirc. But if i use lirc i have to configure the complet keymap, but i only want to change some keys^^
<DarthFrog> nook:  You'll have to find out where the current keymap is and edit it.  I've used lirc a fair bit but not radio remotes.
<nook> DarthFrog, but how can i find the keymap? Never done some like this before...
<DarthFrog> nook:  You're going to have to read the documentation and/or HOW-TO.
<nook> DathFrog, yes i think so too, i found some (only german -.-) pages with the same or an older remotes but all x10. I think the german Company Medion is the only who builds x10 radio remoes^^
<DarthFrog> nook:  Well, I'm Canadian so can't help you with German documentation.  I'm sure there are lots of x10 users though, either on IRC or web forums.
<alusion> guys
<alusion> I have my kubuntu system LVM encrypted
<alusion> however when I enter my cryptsetup password
<alusion> it is indefinently stuck at cryptsetup: sda5_crypt set up successfully
<alusion> I can't log into my system
<alusion> I'm at the grub menu
<alusion> how can I fix
<yofel> alusion: that sounds like the login manager never shows up, try pressing ctrl+alt+f1 and see if you can get to a shell login prompt there
<yofel> after it sets up sda5_crypt
<alusion> yofel: it says that the sda5_crypt set up successfully
<alusion> but it just stays at that loading screen
<yofel> yeah, at that point press ctrl+alt+f1 and see if you get a text login prompt
<alusion> I press it and I just get a little blinking underscore in the corner
<yofel> hm... ok, at the grub prompt, edit the ubuntu entry and remove "quiet splash vt.handoff=7" from the linux/kernel entry
<yofel> maybe that will tell more
<yofel> I need to go, will be back in a bit
<MsCourtney> Does Kubuntu 12.10 support secure boot?
<alusion> yesh
<ikonia> ....does it ?
<BluesKaj> MsCourtney, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#QuantalQuetzal.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Secure_Boot
<alusion> The problem persists
<alusion> with no acute informtion to lean on
<alusion> nvm verbose mode is saying stuff
<alusion> having boot issues. Default profile doesn't exist
<alusion> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xwqno2aq4w1svsm/20130224_120246.jpg verbose
<alusion> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5o3bctco2e7a6gl/20130224_122909.jpg booting recovery
<alusion> then it goes into call trace
<alusion> this happens after I enter my cryptsetup passwd
<DarthFrog> alusion:  Do you have an unencrypted backup of your home directory?
<alusion> DarthFrog: I used back in time. However I think I foolishly saved it on the same encrypted drive
<DarthFrog> oops.
<alusion> god is just testing me
<alusion> teaching me a lesson
<DarthFrog> if that comforts you, go for it. :-)
<DarthFrog> but plan on re-installing.
<alusion> I'm trying to mount the drive in a live environment
<alusion> it tells me
<alusion> Error has occured, system responded: The requested operation has failed:. Requested filesystem type is neither well-known nor in /proc/filesystems nor in /etc/filesystems
<DarthFrog> alusion: what are you passing with the "-t " option?
<DarthFrog> I *think* (but do not know) it should be cryptfs.
<alusion> there's an issue with the cryptsetup
<alusion> idk what you mean with your question however.
<alusion> I'm just trying to access it via dolphin right now
<DarthFrog> I've never played around with filesystem encryption.  It seems to me to be too chancy.
<BluesKaj> yeah , never trusted encryption after some files were no longer accessible after an upgrade , luckily I had them backed up in decrypted form
<alusion> It says
<alusion> Yeah well it was my fault for bad backup habits
<alusion> it says
<alusion> I'm trying to access the filesystem in live kubuntu
<alusion> 'An error occurred while accessing 'Home', the system responded: The device is currently busy.: One or more block devices are holding /dev/sda5
<alusion> what's the default kubuntu root passwd?
<DarthFrog> There isn't one.  Use your password to get root privileges via the "sudo" command.
<alusion> yeah but I want to change directory
<DarthFrog> On a live system, I don't think there are any passwords.
<alusion> and if I sudo cd
<DarthFrog> you don't need sudo to chdir.
<alusion> it says sudo: cd: command not found
<DarthFrog> cd is an alias for chdir.
<DarthFrog> chdir is the real command.
<alusion> chdir is not found though
<DarthFrog> Huh?  That's not right.
<alusion> I wanna access the folder but I don't have permission o_o
<alusion> yeah chdir works on here but not in the live kubuntu environment I have up
<alusion> I can access my backintime snapshots
<alusion> :O
<alusion> that means I'm saved?!
<Riddell> alusion: if you need a root shell use  sudo bash
<DarthFrog> Riddell:  he needs help with getting access to his encrypted filesystem.
<alusion> I used sudo bash and changed dir to the folder
<alusion> I see two things
<alusion> Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and README.txt
<BluesKaj> chdir doesn't work here either
<alusion> readme says to run ecryptfs-mount-private
<alusion> I run it but I receive an error
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  It seems that chdir has been removed.
<alusion> Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<BluesKaj> looks so DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> alusion: If you can get access to your backup, make a copy of it on an un-encrypted file system ASAP.
<alusion> doing that right now
<alusion> the file is practically empty
<alusion> is this normal of backintime lol
<BluesKaj> heh , I recall using cd to changer dirs on the original windows OS waaay back
<DarthFrog> No idea.  Are you sure the backup completed successfully?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  It was a DOS command.
<BluesKaj> yup
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> I hateed MS-DOS tho ..clunky and slower than using a real file cabinet :)
<alusion> how do I enable su in a gui
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<alusion> because the command didn't work
<alusion> I want to have su privalege in dolphin
<DarthFrog> alusion:  kdesudo
<DarthFrog> alusion:  Press ALT-F2, type "kdesudo dolphin".
<alusion> Hmm
<alusion> when accessing my encrypted drive it says
<alusion> The device is currently busy.:One or more block devices are holding /dev/sda5
<AbhiK> DarthFrog: when i did your step, i didn't get to see any files in my "Home"
<DarthFrog> AbhiK: ?
<AbhiK> but opening dolphin normally, shows me my /home/#user/ directory
<DarthFrog> AbhiK:  That's because your in the /root directory.  You'll have to navigate to /home/abhik
<AbhiK> DarthFrog: in normal dolphin, "Home" is same as my "/home/abhik" directory
<DarthFrog> AbhiK:  Undt zo?
<DarthFrog> When you issue the kdesudo command, you're acting as root, not AbhiK
<AbhiK> foriegn language?
<AbhiK> ohkay!
<DarthFrog> No, not a foreign language, just Sunday morning playfullness.  :-)
<AbhiK> :D
<AbhiK> it's monday now in my region
<AbhiK> 12am
<alusion> I wonder
<alusion> if I copy the home dir
<alusion> if I can access it elsewhere
<alusion> it's only 65gb
<FloodBotK1> alusion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alusion> Ah yes my bad FloodBotK1 , time to eat breakfast anyhow. Hopefully the *nix gods will favor me today
<micha_> hallo
<Watcher> Problem with kubuntu 12.04 and dual booting Win 7 Pro. Ihave Kubuntu installed on the first drive, just installed Win 7 on the third drive, first primary partition. I've modified grub menu.lst  to load to add Win 7 to the menu. Kubuntu boot fine, Win7 does not. I get a grub error 12. How can I make Win7 boot?
<Torch> isn't it true anymore that windows always wants itself (or its ntloader) to be on the first partition, first drive?
<Torch> but maybe i'm just confused.
<BluesKaj> Watcher, grub menu.list is a part of grub legacy . insttall grub2 ,. then sudo update-grub
<Watcher> BluesKaj: Thanks for the suggestion. I haven't looked at grub2. Does it handle Win 7 dual better?
<BluesKaj> Torch, first partition yes , first drive , no
<BluesKaj> Watcher, grub2 is the default bootloader in kubuntu since 9.10 i think .
<Watcher> BluesKaj: I wonder I haven't been upgraded. I've been running Kubuntu since like 6.0x. I'll look for a package.
<BluesKaj> Watcher, how have been upgrading , net upogrades or..?
<Watcher> BluesKaj: Net upgrades.
<BluesKaj> ahh, that might expalin it , Watcher
<BluesKaj> Watcher, also run sudo os-prober before , sudo update-grub after grub2 is installed
<Watcher> BluesKaj: The net upgrades have always completed OK without error. Do I need to upgrade from disk to cath the grub upgrade?
<BluesKaj> no grub2 is in the repos
<Watcher> BluesKaj: Thanks, I'll give it a try this afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Watcher, btw there no longer be a grub menu.list , it's /etc/default/grub , here's a good read http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Watcher> Thanks BluesKaj. I'll go there now.
<alusion> Cannot use device /dev/sda5 which is in use (already mapped or mounted).
<alusion> I'm trying to open it up, gparted shows it's unmounted
<alusion> When I try to boot in recovery
<alusion> it says
<alusion> Default profile doesn't exist
<alusion> Select a profile from the following list
<alusion> disable
<FloodBotK1> alusion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alusion> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/ I'm using this guide to recover my home dir from my encrypted LVM
<alusion> However I get stuck @ Mount /proc file system inside /media/chroot
<alusion> because the mount point /media/chroot/ /dev does not exist
<tbruff13> I need help with kde 4.10 on Kubuntu I cannot move icons around
<alusion> Also when I try to mount the volume
<alusion> it tells me mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<dougl> why don't my filters work in my 12.10 install with kmail?
<dougl> I want to filter my gmail sent/rec'd into seprate folders - why does kmail make it so difficult?
<aPpYe> uh ... my system just asked me to upgrade to 13.04.  I installed my own kde desktop from the mini.iso.  I have had only quantal in my souces.list for some time.
<genii-around> So then it's probably prudent not to go to 13.04 yet since it's still in development
<aPpYe> but shouldn't it have not prompted me until 13.04 was released?
<genii-around> aPpYe: You already just got your answer in another channel so I won't bother repeating it
<aPpYe> genii-around, yep.
<james> hello
<Guest92984> derp
<BluesKaj> derp?
<cowdog1> i was messing with stuff
<BluesKaj> stuff , oh that
<BluesKaj> :)
<cowdog1> k
<cowdog1> so i just installed the ghost theme and its awesome
<cowdog1> i can seem to find any icon themes that go with it thoug
<BluesKaj> well one man's awesome is another's fugly ...hard to find anything awesome anymore since word is so over used
<lordievader> Good evening :)
<martinPL> hi, i have just installed my Kubuntu 12.10, i have installed kubuntu-resticted-extras and -addons, but the system will still not play video files, do you know what is wrong?
<BluesKaj> martinPL,  in dragonplayer?
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2 | martinPL
<ubottu> martinPL: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | martinPL
<ubottu> martinPL: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Watcher> BluesKaj:I've upgraded to grub2 and I've run the before and after commands. I still can't boot Win 7. When I try I get these messages "error: No such device: 22cc193bcc190b25" and "error: No such partition". Any other suggestions?
<MichaelP> How do i get pulseaudio's built in eq working ? In konsol i run qpaeq and get command not found !!
#kubuntu 2014-02-17
<nova> hello again.  I'm having trouble with IPv6 and UFW when accessing https servers, especially google.  Traffic FROM port 443 is being  blocked with "audit invalid".  Does anyone know anything about this?
<nova> az87c can I ask you a question about you ipv6 experiences?
<calcmandan> been playing flightgear multiplayer. it has been working fine online, but this morning I encountered the program crashing on load. when i started it again i noticed that the sim won't go online. when i launched it via CLI, I got this error: http://pastebin.com/rpLWj0Uh
<nova> address already in use, is it already running?
<nova> try sudo netstat -tulpn to see what programs are listening on port 5000
<nova> or maybe a reboot will clea rit up
<calcmandan> i fixued it.
<calcmandan> unlocked the pid the resource held it on.
<calcmandan> thanks
<nova> oh cool
<calcmandan> reboot didn't fix it.
<nova> hmm
<calcmandan> not sure why, but thanks anyway.
<nova> must have crashed in a weird way
<calcmandan> i documented what i did.
<calcmandan> it had to have.
<calcmandan> because it was loading ground textures when it went away. doesn't generally connect to the server until the UI is loading.
<calcmandan> i documented what i did so next time i'll refer to my forum post if i don't remember.
<durabook> Does Kubuntu run any form of Unity at all?
<Unit193> No, the K in Kubuntu is for KDE.
<durabook> Sweet. I'm getting it then.
<iroh234> after kubuntu upgraded to kde 4.8.5 vlc does not open.  it flashes on the desktop for a second and then disapears. how do i get vlc to work in kubuntu again?
<Walex> Unit193: the legend is that 'kubuntu' is a word that in an obscure african dialect means .... :-)
<Affondo> how can I to modificy the print format in korganizer?
<Walex> Affondo: in what way? Have you also tried #Kontact?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Torch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Torch
<franck_> Bonjour. Y a t'il des français sur ce salon ?
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pici> :)
<franck_> Merci.
<audreycloudrat> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<audreycloudrat> i need to work on my kanji
<audreycloudrat> and actually learn katakana
<lordievader> audreycloudrat: You got hiragana down?
<audreycloudrat> yeah
<audreycloudrat> ma/mi/mo still trips me up sometimes though
<lordievader> audreycloudrat: kanatest is nice for drilling kana's. Unfortunatly I haven't found something comparable for kanji's :(
<lordievader> !info kanatest
<ubottu> kanatest (source: kanatest): beginner's drill game to learn Japanese kana characters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3 (saucy), package size 174 kB, installed size 558 kB
<audreycloudrat> lordievader: i use kanamind on android
<dougl> good morning ladies and gents :)
<BluesKaj> morning dougl
<audreycloudrat> new girl on my team is like 60 years old
<audreycloudrat> i bet she's OG as fuck
<audreycloudrat> wonder how good she is
<lordievader> audreycloudrat: This seems more like a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic
<audreycloudrat> lol
<ikonia> audreycloudrat: please tone down the language
<audreycloudrat> i'm a linux user i don't know how to do that
<Riddell> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> audreycloudrat: now you can't talk - let me know when you can behave like other linux users and talk without swearing
<BluesKaj> well, I'm 70 and a linux user as well, it isn't difficult to use proper lingo
<ikonia> Riddell: no problem.
<Riddell> ikonia: it's not just the swearing that's the problem it's the obvious sexist comments
<BluesKaj> interesting nick for sexism :)
<ikonia> Riddell: yeah, but swearing is black/white - easier to hold accountable, the other stuff is more "argumentative" so if you can' do the basics, why bother with the more complex
<BluesKaj> and not just sexism...age-ism as well
 * BluesKaj is a little slow on the up-take this morning
<Kubuntix> huh... i'm still in
<Kubuntix> Hi all!
<BluesKaj> hi Kubuntix
<Kubuntix> I already asked a few days ago: there will be updates for KDE via the backports for Kubuntu 12.04?
<Belial`> yeah, backports should update kde to current in 12.04 if i'm not mistaken.
<BluesKaj> Kubuntix, which kde version do have ?
<Kubuntix> Sounds good. I ask because there was no update for 4.12.1. Maybe it just was not important. :)
<BluesKaj> you
<Kubuntix> 4.12.0
<BluesKaj> ok , that's probly uptodate for your kubuntu version
<Kubuntix> 4.12.2 is already a few days old
<BluesKaj> maybe it's nopt ready fro 12.04 tho
<BluesKaj> not
<Belial`> BluesKaj, the lts probably takes a little longer to push for extra testing, doesn't it?
<BluesKaj> yes, the stable LTS versions are tested more thoroughly afaik
<Kubuntix> was not sure for the backports...
<Kubuntix> so I can hope
<Kubuntix> thx
<ikonia> lordievader: any chance I can drop you a pm for a moment please.
<lordievader> ikonia: Sure. Go ahead.
<ikonia> thank you
<Belial`> on kubuntu 13.10 with kde 4.12.1 from backports installed. i can run "systemsettings" from konsole but when i try to launch it from the kickoff menu or from krunner it says "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/systemsettings'"
<BluesKaj> Belial`, if you use systemsettings without a space then you need to user permissions in krunner (kdesudo systemsettings)
<BluesKaj> use user permissions, that is
<BluesKaj> oops too late
<Belial`> BluesKaj, well that's the thing, the only time i used it like that was to see why it wasn't running from the kickoff menu.
<Belial`> it doesn't load at all from kickoff.
<BluesKaj> Belial`, rebooted since the kde upgrade?
<Belial`> yes, and it actually worked.
<Belial`> but then it stops working.
<Belial`> if that makes any sense.
<BluesKaj> ok let me check my 13.10 install ...on 14.04 atm
<BluesKaj> hmm, it launches ok on 13.10 with kde 4.12.2 ....maybe run an update/upgrade and dist-upgrade again, Belial` and it should install 4.12.2
<Belial`> BluesKaj, i just logged out and back in and it seems to be working ok now. i launched it each time i opened another app to see if something triggered the issue.
<Belial`> nothing so far.
<Belial`> so i guess i'll just wait and see.
<Belial`> BluesKaj, still waiting on 4.12.2 to push over on my end.
<BluesKaj> Belial`, ok ,maybe your repos are bit behind
<Belial`> yeah, that's what i'm thinking.
<anto> ciao a tutti
<anto> !list
<ubottu> anto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> some Italian publication claimed that (k)ubuntu chats are file sharing channels. Why the publication got that idea is a mystery.
<falsobuio>  I have a dual boot laptop. with win8 and kubuntu. i want to delete and merge all the partitions that have to do with win8. the first issue is that i have like 8 partitions and do not know which ones to delete.
<chaudhary> falsobuio: Try pressing e at startup in grub
<chaudhary> or even better
<chaudhary> grep windows portion from /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<falsobuio> hello chaudhary,
<falsobuio> can you give move accurate instructions?
<chaudhary> run `cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg`
<chaudhary> and look for the portion with windows in it
<chaudhary> there will be some lines like this:
<chaudhary> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  0C44BA3044BA1D00
<chaudhary> this basically means windows is in sda2 probably
<chaudhary> see those msdos2
<chaudhary> 2 implies sda2
<falsobuio> w8 i will show you sth better:
<falsobuio> http://imageshack.com/a/img836/2651/pkag.png
<chaudhary> If I had to guess windows is probably installed in sda4
<chaudhary> I'd personally not recommend you to delete all those other partitions
<chaudhary> If you want a cleaner part table
<chaudhary> repartition all of it, and use extended partition option
<chaudhary> much better and easier to maintain.
<chaudhary> I had like 8 different distros once on my mini lappy
<chaudhary> Used 1 primary for windows
<chaudhary> and created a extended partition of rest of the harddisk
<chaudhary> and installed all linux distros in them.
<falsobuio> how many is linux creating?
<chaudhary> Only sda8 I think
<chaudhary> and sda9 for swap also
<falsobuio> so win8 is creating 6???
<falsobuio> 7 actually..that's a lot.
<falsobuio> there's also a partition for uefi support i think
<falsobuio> it's called efi. This has to do something with secure boot. is it only for windows?
<chaudhary> Probably.
<Belial`> did 4.12.x remove the option to take off radial gradients on windows?
<Belial`> all windows, that is.
<Belial`> i thought it used to be under "fine tuning"
<Belial`> ah, i guess it was removed. i edited oxygenrc to remove the radial gradient. is there a way to do that for gtk apps too?
<Belial`> my gtk apps are still using the gradient.
<DonkeyHotei> so i debootstrapped saucy then apt-get installed kubuntu-active, and upon logging in i get a white screen
<DonkeyHotei> ubottu: seen *
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<lordievader> DonkeyHotei: Not a lot of people use kubu-active, I believe, so the chance that people have faced the same problem is slim.
<DonkeyHotei> lordievader: currently there is no touch-ui alternative to win8 except it, or am i wrong?
<lordievader> DonkeyHotei: I have no experience with touchy things, be it Linux, be it Windows.
<DonkeyHotei> lordievader: who might be knowledgeable enough to help me troubleshoot?
<lordievader> DonkeyHotei: I'm sorry I wouldn't know. Perhaps the devs in #kubuntu-devel know. Or they might know where you can get help.
<picus> hi there to all of you
#kubuntu 2014-02-18
<apb1963> I have window artifacts that persist through desktops.... any ideas how to get rid of it other than rebooting and/or relogging?
<apb1963> I have window artifacts that persist through virtual desktops... any idea how to get rid of them without rebooting or relogging?
<apb1963> ksnapshot stopped working.... any ideas how to fix it?
<nova> apb1963 not working how?
<apb1963> nova, nvm.... all fixed now... had to reinstall it
<needinghelp2> I installed Kubuntu 13.10.  When I rebooted, a screen comes up with some screwed up lines on it..what is going on?
<needinghelp2> Nothing but several diagonal lines.
<needinghelp2> Like a weird distorted splash page
<snooops> Hi, i allways have to run systemsettings via terminal with sudo to apply changes. im not sure, but i think kde should prompt me for my sudo password if i start this thing, right? Im using Kubuntu 13.10
<not_found> system settings itself doesn't ask for super user afaik... when making specific changes it should prompt
<not_found> not all changes need super user
<snooops> but it does not
<snooops> for example the login screen
<not_found> snooops , perhaps someone more clued up will answer you sooner... I am not in KDE land long enough to have more specific help for you
<snooops> for example muon wont start with administrative privileges too
<snooops> i cant install any packages on it
<not_found> when I start muon I don't need admin... but once I try to install a package or do an update it will ask for my password
<snooops> i dont get prompted after cliking updates, and i get an error from muon that no authorization was provided
<not_found> seems there is a bug in muon that causes this issue
<not_found> at the end of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/+bug/833058 there seems to be a call to make a bug report directly unto muon and not kubuntu and it effects users of 13.10...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 833058 in qapt (Ubuntu) "Muon-updater doesn't ask for password" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TheFakeazneD525> mornin
<lordievader> Hey TheFakeazneD525, how are you doing>
<lordievader> >=?
<TheFakeazneD525> pretty good...
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm a bit anxious about wayland tbh
<TheFakeazneD525> I mean XServer, while old, is proven...
<TheFakeazneD525> but hey, KDE and the Kubuntu team know more than I do about this :P
<ikonia> you should be glad it's wayland and not mir
<ikonia> at least vendors / teams are behind wayland
<TheFakeazneD525> heh
<ikonia> and you need to accept the first couple of reslease will be problematic, but you have to go through this $sometime, so it may as well be now
<TheFakeazneD525> wait, 14.04 is an LTS, right?
<soee> yes it is
<rosco_y> I want to partition a second hard disk, and I'm wondering "what is super-standard"?
<soee> use partition manager ? :)
<ikonia> !info kwrite
<ubottu> kwrite (source: kate): simple graphical text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 69 kB, installed size 274 kB
<ikonia> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5~rc1+git20130415-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 623 kB, installed size 2812 kB
<jussi> ikonia: you realise you are in channel, right? :D
<ikonia> yeah
<gnox> got a problem: i have a really poor inetconnection and want to install some additional packages - is it somehow possible to install e.g. gimp from a debian *.iso cd?
<lordievader> gnox: If gimp is on an iso yes. You can also download the .deb onto a usb-stick.
<lordievader> Mind the dependencies.
<gnox> lordievader: yeah, i have the full debian iso install dvd (4GB) - so how can i install e.g. gimp from that dvd?
<lordievader> gnox: I'm trying to find the debian cd contents.
<dp__> how can i open .gzp file?
<dp__> n e idea?
<TheFakeazneD525> gzipped file?
<TheFakeazneD525> like filename.gz?
<TheFakeazneD525> I don't know about gzp
<dp__> nope....filename.gzp
<dp__> does this extension even exist or is someone  having fun with me
<dp__> i've done a lil google on it....:-/
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm...
<TheFakeazneD525> make a duplicate, and change the extention to .gz, and then try unzipping it with ARK
<lordievader> gnox: Gimp is available on the Debian dvd, I've mounted the cd to /mnt, the path is then: /mnt/pool/main/g/gimp
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rosco_y> Do I have to edit fstab to automatically mount a second hard drive that I want to use as a file store?
<lordievader> rosco_y: If you want to have it mounted automatically on boot, yes.
<rosco_y> lordievader: ty
<lordievader> rosco_y: Also it is usefull to use the UUID instead of /dev/sdXY.
<ice9> how to disable auto package update?
<jussi> is there a way to clear the list of packages that were automatically installed but no longer required? my pc is stupid and doesnt know I want to keep them and I wish it owuld stop warning me...
<Poisoned_Dragon> jussi, in term: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Poisoned_Dragon> It tells you that when you install and remove other apps.
<jussi> Poisoned_Dragon: no, Im not interested in removing them, but I want to remove them from the autoremove list
<Poisoned_Dragon> Lemme check out Muon.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If it's like synaptic, you can set them to manual.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then you won't be bothered
<Poisoned_Dragon> Also, you can pass the install command for all of those packages to apt-get and it will set them to manually installed, after it complains that it's already installed.
<Poisoned_Dragon> so, highlight, copy, and paste the whole list.
<Poisoned_Dragon> then: sudo apt-get install <packages>
<BluesKaj> jussi, I use autoremove and autoclean, seems to do the job
<jussi> Poisoned_Dragon: yeah, Im aware I could do that, seems a pretty dirty workaround though :/
<BluesKaj> they keep my / partition from getting too large
<jussi> BluesKaj: I think you also misread the question
<BluesKaj> misunderstood perhaps
<Poisoned_Dragon> jussi, it's not dirty. It's linux.
<Poisoned_Dragon> apt-get could always do that. It's kinda silly to believe that everything should only be accomplished in a gui. *cough* Windows *cough*
<jussi> Hrm, I might just go turn off autoremove altogether. might be simpler that way rather than trying to always keep it updated.
<jussi> it also appears there is a flag for it, although I only find aptitude instructions for changing that currently
<jussi> guess this calls for reading the apt man page :/
<Poisoned_Dragon> autoremove doesn't controll updating
<Poisoned_Dragon> it just removes packages that are orphaned.
<BluesKaj> well it removes unneeded packages , that's the whole point in my case
<jussi> so all Im trying to do is toggle the suto installed flags on that list of packages, not actually remove anything :)
<jussi> ie. On the command line, call aptitude unmarkauto PACKAGENAME to mark PACKAGENAME as manually installed, or markauto to mark it as automatically installed.
<jussi> I just want to avoid aptitude :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> apt-get is faster. sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3...
<Poisoned_Dragon> It'll just gripe that it's already there and set it to manual for you.
<Poisoned_Dragon> 60 seconds tops.
<shahhena95> how to run qt on kubuntu ?
 * Poisoned_Dragon facepalms.
<mahfiaz> On the other news today: Computer explodes after trying to run GTK applications on Xfce desktop.
<Poisoned_Dragon> XD
<mewbiekraut> hello
<mewbiekraut> anybody in here?
<mewbiekraut> hmm
<lordievader> Hey mewbiekraut
<mewbiekraut> helllo
<mewbiekraut> i have a simple question, maybe someone can help
<lordievader> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mewbiekraut> I installed Kubuntu und my Netbook and restart it. Now ist shows: GRUB_    <-> what should i enter?
<mewbiekraut> btw: I need to start with nomodeset
<woltteck> stats
<woltteck> 1
<woltteck> part
<woltteck> @admin
<wxl> can you guys suggest which file to edit to lock icons on the taskbar? i thought i had it figured out but ended up in a world of hurt
<BluesKaj> wxl, use the quicklaunch widget
<wxl> BluesKaj: this is for admin purposes. i need to easily script this with a bunch of different machines. gui anything is kind of sucky, which is why i asked about a file.
<BluesKaj> wxl, suggest you ask in #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> soe devs monitor this channel, but scripting advice is more in their realm
<BluesKaj> err some
<shadeslayer> wxl: http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDesktopScripting
<shadeslayer> in case you need scripting advice
<shadeslayer> I'm not entirely sure what locking down means here
<psnsilva> join #lighttpd
<psnsilva> #join lighttpd
<ice9> I added a high resolution that is higher than the native supported one for my Intel card, using xrandr, it's listed as VIRTUAL1,  can I use that emulated resolution?
<genii> What usually happens is you don't see the entire screen at once. When you hit an edge which has more beside it, the screen will move
<ice9> yeah that's panning, but I want something like in ATI, it emulated the higher resolution and display it in the limit of your screen view so things get smaller
<ezik> test2test
<lordievader> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ezik> perfect
<ezik> join #test________whats the topic here?
<Poisoned_Dragon> #flood
<Poisoned_Dragon> oops
<Turingi> has anyone had success with the AMD proprietary drivers on ubuntu 13.1? I tried installing catalyst 13.12 and it blackscreened upon reboot. It looks like the wiki page is outdated:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD  (I just want to be able to play TF2 under native steam and it does not work with the default drivers under ubuntu 13.1)
<mohamed_> hi
<mohamed_> help!
<yossarianuk> is kde 4.13 confirmed for 14.04 now ?
#kubuntu 2014-02-19
<mechana> hey guys
<mechana> i'm looking for a apple that can creat a bootable usb
<mechana> apple?
<mechana> program
<mechana> lol
<lordievader> Good morning.
<gnox> Hi, want to start kmail or Kontact on a fresh install, which gives me just a: "The Akonadi personal information management service is not operational" - how can I start Kmail or Kontact?
<valorie> gnox: there are a couple of akonadi things you can work with by doing an alt+f2 and start typing akonadi
<valorie> a config, resources config, and server config
<gnox> ok, and there i here comes my  Akonadi Server Self test: http://paste.kde.org/pl2lybkok
<gnox> *there comes ;)
<valorie> hmmm, that didn't open for me
<valorie> but i know little about akonadi anyway
<hateball> gnox: page does not exist, so
<valorie> I suggest asking in #kontact for more specific help
<gnox> sorry guys - that link: http://paste.kde.org/pm9nm2fkd
<hateball> gnox: well it suggests you're missing a mysql.conf file, is that the case?
<hateball> gnox: here's the contents of mine, if yours is missing http://paste.kde.org/p5fa0qx0k
<gnox> hateball: at line 172: Details: The MySQL server configuration was found... I think it's there, or am I missing something?
<hateball> gnox: I looked at 368
<hateball> and some others
<gnox> strange, because the file is there, right in place...
<gnox> tried to replace my .conf with the content of yours - no success
<gnox> hateball: sorry - it works now - had to restart kontact and kmail. I just copied the content of your mysql.conf into mine - and it seems to work now. I'll try to setup an imap account now to get my gmail working ;)
<gnox> thanks!
<gnox> well - i figured out that i had to change the MySQL server executable in the akonadi configuration (like valorie suggested: alt+f2 then akonadi server configuration) from /usr/sbin/mysqld to /usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi...that was it!
<gnox> thanks guys :D
<valorie> cool!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dougl> morning
* jussi changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 13.10 out http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10 | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
* jussi changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 13.10 out http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10 | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also!)
<melkor> Does KDE have a suspend widget?
<BluesKaj> melkor, suspend widget ?
<melkor> for sleep
<BluesKaj> why?
<BluesKaj> session sleep perhaps , but never heard of widget sleep
<melkor> BluesKaj: I mean a widget that causes the computer to go to sleep.
<BluesKaj> melkor, did your search in get widgets?\
<BluesKaj> do rather
<melkor> BluesKaj: yes I searched in widgets, I even let it look online.
<BluesKaj> then there isn't one
<BluesKaj> just your power settings
<BluesKaj> power management settings, melkor
<lordievader> melkor: You could set a keyboard shortcut to do so.
<BluesKaj> then accidently put the computer to sleep, I wonder
<BluesKaj> if a KB shortcut is a good idea
<lordievader> Most if not all laptops come with those shortcuts per default. Rarely do I hit it by accident.
<melkor> Yeah, such as make it windows + 0 that takes two hands.
<lordievader> For example ;)
<melkor> That could be why there isn't a suspend one though. The leave give you prompt before you exit.
<lordievader> melkor: There are ways around that...
<melkor> Suspend /win 3
<melkor> ... woops
<linuxman> hi guys. I upgraded some packages and rebooted and now my machine hangs on libvirt.
<linuxman> any help disabling libvirt from a livcd?
<linuxman> livecd?
#kubuntu 2014-02-20
<keithzg_> ...I was about to reply to linuxman but then I noticed that was 4 hours ago. Oops.
<keithzg> For posterity's sake, creating /etc/init/libvirt-bin.conf with just "override" in its text ( sudo sh -c 'echo manual >> /etc/init/libvirt-bin.override' . . . well, /path/to/mounted/hdd/etc/init, yaknow ) would do the trick.
<tertu> is there a good way to make kubuntu just tolerate Windows' use of local time for system time?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think so
<tertu> i seem to recall it's something you can set somewhere
<Poisoned_Dragon> tertu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<Poisoned_Dragon> Under the heading: Multiple Boot Systems Time Conflicts.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You can either rig Windows to use UTC, or rig linux to use local time.
<tertu> i'll probably rig windows to UTC
<tertu> one because I like it more
<Poisoned_Dragon> cool
<tesla> I am tech savvy in Windows only. I have had only minimal exposure to Linux. I am sorry that I can't answer my own, probably obvious, question. I am trying to install Xubuntu, Kubuntu, or *buntu, but I have some weird hurdles I don't know what to do about. I am poor, and I can't afford to buy any better disks at the moment. My burnable CDs have a maximum capacity of 702MB. All the CD ISO files
<tesla> I have downloaded have been larger than that, so I tried a couple minimal installations to no avail. I couldn't get very far in the installation, because it stopped me when there was a network error of some kind, which basically stated that it couldn't find the DHCP sever. Which ISO that is less than 700MB, but also good for aspiring Linux heads (no termal knowledge).
<chaqui> q onda
<claycorn> hello
<claycorn> hello/?
<claycorn> hello
<nlsthzn> alo
<nlsthzn> too late :'(
<valorie> so many people with no patience today
<Addle> I've no patience for that. ;)
<valorie> ha
<nlsthzn> lol
 * TheFakeazneD525 nyawns
<pranav> kubuntu 10.04 is running in arm microcontroller. i need to send voltage to some pins. where should i find functions/commands regarding it ?
<pranav> kubuntu 10.04 is running in arm microcontroller. i need to send voltage to some pins. where should i find functions/commands regarding it ?
<pranav> i ask a question, without answering people are quitting :/
<michal__> could someone HL me - I'm testing stuff
<gtrtg> czeslaw:
<gtrtg> czeslaw:
<czeslaw> trest
<Guest80616> hola nese sito recuperar grub disco sin grub estoy en live cd
<Riddell> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest80616> si
<pranav> can i create a product which uses kubuntu and sell it ?
<pranav> what should we do for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<krissi> is kubuntu also available for phones or is it just ubuntu ?
<fr1lancer> Привет!
<BluesKaj> !ru | frilansfer
<ubottu> frilansfer: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<frilansfer> Ok
<maximus> hello
<maximus> anybody here?
<dd77> hello
<BluesKaj> hi dd77
<dd77> question: with kubuntu 13.10 i have kde 4.12.2 and kubuntu 12.04 still have kde 4.12.0. no updates for 12.04 or something wrong with my system?
<BluesKaj> dd77, nothing wrong, the kde 4.12.2 packages for 12.04 may not be ready upstream yet
<dd77> thank you bluekaj
<genii> !info kdelibs-bin precise-backports
<ubottu> Package kdelibs-bin does not exist in precise-backports
<genii> Hm.
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, just copied them over to the repos , genii
<shadeslayer> precise-backports != Kubuntu backports
<BluesKaj> well , the guy left, so no hurry \
<genii> !info kdelibs-bin nonexistent-dist
<ubottu> 'nonexistent-dist' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<genii> Bah, ubottu doesn't have that one
<shadeslayer> I reckon you want kubuntu-backports,
<shadeslayer> !info kdelibs5-bin kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> Package kdelibs5-bin does not exist in kubuntu-backports
 * genii squints and reads again
<genii> I have't had enough coffee yet....
<shadeslayer> !info kdelibs5-bin kubuntu-backports precise
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> it's still kdelibs-bin
<shadeslayer> !info kdelibs-bin kubuntu-backports precise
<ubottu> kdelibs-bin (source: kde4libs): core executables for KDE Applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.12.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa1 (kubuntu-backports), package size 253 kB, installed size 863 kB
<shadeslayer> whee
<genii> Hehe
<n8w> hey
<n8w> guys do u know how to solve: The process for the mtp protocol died unexpectedly after connectin android device?
<pietro10> Hi. Trying to cross-compile a 32-bit gtk program on 64-bit Ubuntu. I installed gcc/g++-multilib, both 32-bit and 64-bit libgtk-3-0 packages, and libgtk-3-dev, and passed -m32 to CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, and LDFLAGS, however linking still can't find any of the GTK+ libraries. I do not get any messages about incompatible library versions, only that it could not find any of the GTK+ libraries. What can I do to fix this? Thanks.
<lordievader> pietro10: GTK sounds like Ubuntu, might be you are better of in #ubuntu.
<pietro10> ok, thanks
<pietro10> I am running this on kubuntu, which I s why I'm trying here (I am also trying in a few other places)
<lordievader> pietro10: Most ppl on IRC from upon cross-posting, see also !crosspost.
<genii> pietro10: Yes, I saw that you cross-posted in #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 as well
 * genii makes more coffee and ponders netiquette
<Pope> Much Persons here but no chatting :D?
<I4is> :P
<I4is> Pope: hii
<lordievader> Pope: That's IRC ;)
<I4is> orly..
<Pope> yeah thats IRC nerver talking about something, when iam in :D
<BluesKaj> Pope, if you have a kubuntu suport question , then just ask, this channel is not for general chat
<lordievader> But then again, this is a support channel. The conversations usually/should take place in #kubuntu-offtopic.
<I4is> ohh Pope u silly
<Pope> allright i will switch ;)
<marcellux> got today a kernel update and since, the system became really unstabil. anyone with same problem?
<BluesKaj> marcellux, describe the instability, what's happening?
<melkor> marcellux: which kernel?
<marcellux> official update thru muon
<marcellux> the mouse pointer is blinking
<marcellux> 3.11.0-17-generic
<marcellux> speed is slow
<Kubuntuix> Hi all! Anyone updated KDE from backports in Kubuntu 12.04?
<Kubuntuix> After updating kdm is uninstalled because of missing corrct sysv-rc version...
<Kubuntuix> and becuase of missing kdm the kubuntu-desktop package is also uninstalled
<marcellux> lol - google chrome is the problem, and not the system update
<pedahzur> So, I have "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main" enabled for my system. Today I see there is an update.  Running dist-upgrade tells me that kdm and kubuntu-desktop will be removed. I know kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, but removing kdm seems a bit worrisome. Thoughts?
<Affondo> some plugin for APE on k3b?
<Kubuntuix> Okay... I solved the problem for now by using a newer sysv-rc package (sysv-rc_2.88dsf-41ubuntu5~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa1_all.deb) from here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/dirk-computer42/c42-backport/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sysvinit/
<Kubuntuix> after this I can reinstall kdm and kubuntu-desktop
<osbinas> how to check perfomance of video card ?
<miseria> la palabra manipuladora que dice un perdedor y arrogante pacifista si no estas conmigo, eres mi enemigo  bienvenidos httpcastroruben.com temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival
#kubuntu 2014-02-21
<topoi_> how to type pinyin in 13.10?
<topoi_> It chinese input writing impossible on kubuntu?
<topoi_> so fucking shit
<topoi_> huge weakness
<Unit193> !language | topoi_
<Unit193> !ibus
<ubottu> topoi_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<topoi_> i lierally installed 7 separate apps and NONE worked
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<topoi_> iBus doesn't work
<topoi_> in practice it does nothing
<topoi_> everything on my desktop works like a dream now but this alludes me
<topoi_> linux isn't a good bet for chinese input is it?
<topoi_> given that there's ubuntu kylin - WTF can't k/ubuntu input pinyin without this much ball ache?
<topoi_> so pathetic that i have to use an online website to this job
<cjwelborn> arg. My system freezes when watching youtube videos in google chrome, and when full screening games on Steam. Something that has to do with video must be causing it, but I have no idea how to check. I can find anything in dmesg, syslog, faillog, and don't know where else to check. 13.10 64bit laptop.
<topoi_> cjwelborn have you tried livesreamer?
<topoi_> DOWN WITH FLASH
<cjwelborn> livestreamer? never heard of it.. i'm gonna go read up on it.
<topoi_> have you got VLC?
<cjwelborn> yeh, if I don't I can get it real quick.
<topoi_> install livestreamer in the terminal
<topoi_> http://xmodulo.com/2014/01/watch-live-streaming-video-command-line-linux.html
<cjwelborn> cool thanks topoi_
<topoi_> it converts youtube, vimeo, etc. to a stream viewable in VLC. you're welcome :)
<Unit193> Or, you could use the network tab in VLC, it supports YouTube directly.  Could also try http://youtube.com/html5  I'd also wonder what's in xorg.log, and if you can ssh in.
<cjwelborn> good point Unit193, I didn't think of that. I'm gonna try it.
<finder> ?
<thechris> Hi, does anyone know how to get KDE to use dual monitors?
<thechris> Right now, I've got two monitors that display the desktop,  but only one will accept applications.
<thechris> eg, there is no edge that I can move applications across.  They just do the smart maximize.
<thechris> obviously "desktop 1" vs "desktop 2" isn't the issue either.
<thechris> The mouse will move to the other screen though.
<jargon> what's 13.10 based on? debian7 or 6?
<amichair> I did an upgrade to kde 4.12.2 and (from ubuntu repos) kernel 3.11.0-17. After reboot I had no GUI. I removed all nvidia drivers and installed nvidia-319-updates and got GUI back, but there are no HDMI sound devices recognized. How do I get things working again?
<amichair> hmmm... lspci says configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel but vendor: NVIDIA Corporation, is that the problem?
<amichair> how do I change it?
<amichair> can anyone help in debugging audio problems?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> amichair: ^^^
<valorie> !hdmi
<valorie> nope, nothing more general
<amichair> valorie: video is working, but the hdmi audio device is gone
<valorie> a new drivers update hit lately, I think
<amichair> in system settings -> multimedia there's only the 'built-in audio analog stereo' option now
<amichair> I actually just installed the nvidia 331.49 drivers straight from the nvidia site, but it's the same. I don't know if the problem is in the kde 4.12.2 update or ubuntu kernel update that is causing this
<amichair> valorie: any idea how to check  where exactly things broke?
<valorie> my only expertise is from fixing broken stuff in the past
<valorie> but now, everything Just Works
<valorie> not too useful to you
<amichair> until you update, and then it stops ;-)
<valorie> perhaps write to the kubuntu user list if you get no answers in the next few hours
<valorie> sort of a slow time here usually
<amichair> hmmm... I think it's a kde bug
<amichair> if I mess around with the hardware tab (changing profiles) then suddenly new options appear in the device preference tab
<amichair> but only one of them can be used according to selected profile (analog audio or hdmi output), whereas in the past I could pick them out on the device list and prioritize
<amichair> if I'm understanding the new settings behavior, from now on I will need to change the settings every time I want to switch from watching TV to listening to music and select the output profile manually. That sucks :-/
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I don't know which team is doing that sort of stuff -- could be solid, which handles hardware
<valorie> they have a chan: #solid
<valorie> or ask in #kde, where they might know better
 * valorie quits to pay full attention to the olympics
<amichair> valorie: k, thanks!
<valorie> good luck!
<amichair> thanks :-)
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * genii slides lordievader a morning coffee
<lordievader> genii: \o/
<moha> hey every one i am new kubuntu user and i have some probs to get it connected ti wifi ? any help plz
<dubis> Hi .... Is someone know how is the PATH of java plugin for rekonq
<moha> any help about connecting kubuntu to wifi ! i am a new user plz help ??
<dubis> Network manager in your task bar
<moha> yes i know i did
<moha> but is it does not detect any wireless networks
<dubis> in terminal do you have wlan0 when you typed ifconfig -a
<moha> i didn't try this one
<moha> if i did and i got wlan0 so what ?
<dubis> In some laptop there is a swith for the wifi card check...
<dubis> forget the last one
<lordievader> moha: Also make sure it is hard- or soft-blocked, you can check this with "sudo rfkill list" in a terminal.
<moha> okey ! so what should do plz ! i am really interested in learning linux !!
<dubis> sudo iwlist scan
<dubis> showes the SSID
<moha> then ?
<moha> dubis do u have an  e-book or website where i can learn this ?
<dubis> moha: yes but its in french
<moha> no prob i speak both languages
<dubis> man iwconfig
<moha> this command do what ?
<dubis> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "my SSID network" channel 10 key 1234567890ABCDEF
<dubis> sudo dhclient
<dubis> should enough
<dubis> moha: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi
<moha> so should type this in konsole then i ll be connected
<moha> thanks a lot dubis
<dubis> Where is the PATH of the java plugin of rekonq
<dubis> moha: welcome
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<dubis> help me .... please
<BluesKaj> dubis, what's your issue?
<dubis> BlueKaj: I try to downgrade the java plugin of rekonq
<dubis> BlueKaj: May be do know the path of the plugin directory of rekonq
<BluesKaj> dubis, my advice is not to use rekonq , it's not stable a ready for everyday use. That's my opinion because my experience with it is as described
<BluesKaj> I have to leave...BNBL
<BluesKaj> BBL
<dubis> BluesKaj: I need to explain so, I try be connected on special interface provided by Sun ORACLE java. Firefox and Chrome have bad display but they load JAVA 1.6.x plugin
<dubis> BluesKaj: Rekonq has teh good display but it's loading the JAVA 1.7.x plugin and I ve certificate problem with this version snif
<dubis> snob
<dubis> BluesKaj, after reading this page https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59227-Rekonq-plugin-path%28s%29 should be   /usr/lib/browser/plugins
<BluesKaj> dubis, yes that file path is probly correct, but perhaps the partner repos can provide the plugin
<BluesKaj> canonical partner repository
<dubis> with update-alternative i did the link didn't work
<BluesKaj> try dist-upgrade, dubis
<dubis> what is it this command
<BluesKaj> update first of course
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , in the terminal
<dubis> Juste update of flash pluing and chrome browser
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<dubis> kde-config-touchpad
<dubis> MAy be that 's kix the problem I've got with my touch pad
<dubis> I lost the touchpad when I Put my laptop in stand by
<dubis> I was an other problem I foucs on JAVA
<dubis> focus
<JoeSomebody> does the ubuntu channel hate people who think gnome is nasty now? windows 8 type stuff? i cant get ONE question answered about gnome, I am awaiting canonical calls, i wanted to come back to ubuntu/kubuntu, but  am ready to bail again due to irc rudeness , again
<JoeSomebody> no more ub or kub for me , you guys are evil
 * Poisoned_Dragon sighs.
<Poisoned_Dragon> silly people.
<BluesKaj> his conduct wasn't exactly the epitome of courtesy and patience in the chats that he visited ;)
<Poisoned_Dragon> XD
<dubis> Bug 331385
<ubottu> bug 331385 in Inkscape "Inkscape must close when switching landscape/vertical orientation in printing options (EPSON C43SX)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331385
<osbinas> good evening
<osbinas> :)
<osbinas> hi all how to make root user activated in logon manager?
<osbinas> at start up :)?
<BluesKaj> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BluesKaj> osbinas, use the user and password you chose during the installation procedure
<osbinas> but how to enable it im allready got  settup root user just i need to let me logon with him at startup
<osbinas> where i can find file something like that BluesKaj
<osbinas> kdmrc or some thin glike that :)
<BluesKaj> osbinas, sorry Idon't know what you mean root user, pls read the ubottu post above
<osbinas> at logon i system i wana choise use regular user and super user "root" how to enable it?
<BluesKaj> in the terminal or virtual terminal it's sudo su
<osbinas> runing kubuntu 13.10
<BluesKaj> it's not like debian
<BluesKaj> that's all I know
<osbinas> :)
<BluesKaj> if you want root user at the login page , ctl+alt +F1-F6 , then after logging in as a normal user, do suso su
<BluesKaj> correction , sudo su osbinas
<osbinas> BluesKaj im mean when logingon http://handytutorial.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Login-as-root-300x222.png
<osbinas> some  thing like that only with kde
<BluesKaj> osbinas, are you getting the login page , lightdm ?
<osbinas> nop thats way and asking :)
<osbinas> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> you should have said so, user and userpassword are what are required on the login page, can you explain what happens after grub ?
<osbinas> got logon screen :) and offering to me logon with my user account but not root user :)
<osbinas> BluesKaj forgeting tag U :) im new in irc :D
<BluesKaj> you don't need root user, kubuntu doesn't require root user, just normal user with root permissions, do you understand ?
<BluesKaj> type in your username and password in the fields provided
<mavihs> any tutorial recommendation for QML, apart from the documentation ? Thanks
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<hovgaard> :-)
<hovgaard> Howdy oki I did it I just quickly jad to see the new gnome so sudo-apt install ubuntu-desktop gnome-shell. Then I had fun for10 minutes and said no more back to my nice friend kde again, but now gnome-keyring keeps bugging me it has replaced kwallet and made my life miserable :-) I cant really seem to find a fix for it
<hovgaard> I tried chmod -x on /etc/gnome-keyring* but didnt really fix my problem any ideas better than a reinstall would be lovely
<lordievader> hovgaard: /etc is usually where the config files are stored the executables you can find with: whereis gnome-keyring
<lordievader> There is probably a cleaner way to disableing gnome-keyring (like uninstalling), but since I don't use it I don't know.
<apb1963_> How can I add a command to my right-click menu?  Specifically, when I right-click on a pdf file in Konsole, it will bring up a file manager and then I can bring up a pdf viewer.  I want to skip the file manager and go directly to the pdf viewer... or - ideally - other appropriate application as called for by the extension.
<valorie> apb1963_: isn't there a box to check to make that happen?
<valorie> if not, check in systemsettings, and set it there
<en1gma> i just installed ubuntu desktop 13.06 is there an easy way to install kubuntu
<en1gma> i dont want to do it all over again (took an hr)
<apb1963_> en1gma, how did you install it the first time?
<en1gma> unetbootin to my sd card then used that to install to hdd
<en1gma> external hdd
<apb1963_> valorie, I don't see a box... where in system settings please?
<valorie> workspace behavior > default applications
<apb1963_> en1gma, where was all the time spent?
<en1gma> waiting for it to install. mostly downloading
<apb1963_> valorie, I see workspace behavior... I don't see default apps.
<apb1963_> en1gma, How about downloading an iso first?
<en1gma> how about i would have done that before i would have taken the trouble to do it through two different usb sticks and then break out my ext hdd
<en1gma> i dont have any blank media and putting iso onto usb stick always problems
<valorie> apb1963_: also there is file associations, where you can configure which pdf reader
<valorie> en1gma: install kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> no need for an iso again
<en1gma> i do that from a term?
<valorie> you will have both unity and kde desktops though
<en1gma> more bloat*  oh well
<valorie> you can do that from the cli or using synaptic or whatever you like
<valorie> you can uninstall unity if you don't want it
<valorie> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<apb1963_> valorie, I saw the file associations... but I don't think that's the issue?
<valorie> it isn't "bloat" it is a different desktop and set of applications
<valorie> you could have had just kde had you chosen the kubuntu iso rather than the ubuntu
<valorie> apb1963_: I misspoke; the default applications doesn't cover PDF
<valorie> :(
<apb1963_> hmm
<valorie> I should have checked that first
<apb1963_> :)
<apb1963_> so really that brings up an interesting question.... how does one add to that list of "services" on the default applications window?
<apb1963_> which I'm guessing is the place to add what I want, to get the behavior I want.
<valorie> apb1963_: I guess that would be a #kde question
<valorie> or maybe it is because we don't provide a default PDF reader
<valorie> that's possible
#kubuntu 2014-02-22
<doogle> Dou
<dougl> doogle,
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vmusr> Looking for assistance to build xorg.conf file for a dual adapter, 5 monitor configuration
<valorie> vmusr: kscreen isn't cutting it for you?
<valorie> also, alis says that there is #xorg
<valorie> where you might find more expert help
<valorie> with that, I'm off
<vmusr> valorie, nope, it does ample job, however it's (probably) creating 2 screens instead of one
<vmusr> also one of the monitors is not outputting
<cff> Hello, how can I make the picture of the day full screen? I have a 1920x1080 laptop display and currently the wallpaper image take from the Desktop Settings -> View -> Wallaper -> Picture of the Day -> Astronomy Picture of the Day is not stretched (fullscreen) across the screen
<Addle> cff: Is the "Positioning" field in the View section set to do so?
<Addle> cff: Should be set to one of the "Scaled" options.
<cff> Addle: What positioning field? There is no such thing
<Addle> Hm, should be right there in the "View" tab. Let me install this APOD thing and see...
<cff> Addle: This is what I see: http://i.imgur.com/tuGWliA.png
<cff> Addle: I've tried changing the layout to the others still no option
<Addle> cff: Hm, possibly goes away when you select the APOD option.
<Addle> cff: Won't help, but what happens if you select "Image" for the Wallpaper field?
<cff> Addle: there I can see the "Positioning"
<cff> but I want positioniong for the APOD
<Addle> cff: Wonder if you set it to Scaled and then back again, if it'll remember. Sort of a long shot.
<Addle> cff: Going to install it and see if I can get it to work. I love astronomy, anyways. :)
<cff> Addle: doesn't remember
<Addle> cff: Well, I will as soon as I can figure out where to drop the file. :)
<Addle> Aw :(
<Addle> Duh, it's already there. LOL
<Addle> Actually seems to be scaling it for me (keeping aspect ratio).
<Addle> But I almost certainly have a newer version of KDE than you.
<cff> Addle: I have KDE 4.12.2, I'm on ArchLinux
<cff> on this instance
<cff> but on Kubuntu at work its the same
<cff> albeit an older version there
<Addle> cff: Oh, I assumed kubuntu because... well, the channel. :)  So we probably have the same version. I'm on Arch as well.
<cff> Addle: so, on Image do you have positioning set to scaled?
<cff> Addle: and what layout do you have?
<Addle> Yes
<Addle> cff: But it's on straight "Scaled" and it's clearly scaling and keeping aspect ratio.
<Addle> cff: So I think it ignores that setting.
<Addle> cff: Which makes me wonder why it's not doing that for you. Straaaange...
<cff> Addle: what screen resolution do you have?
<Addle> cff: 1280x1024. Yes, an actual CRT with 4:3 aspect ratio. lol
<Addle> cff: Comparing my desktop to the APOD image on the site, it definitely scaled it down for me.
<cff> Addle: maybe the image is big enough to look scaled on your screen. This is how it looks on my 1920x1080 screen http://i.imgur.com/2oBealu.jpg
<Addle> cff: The stars are definitely smaller on my desktop than the image.
<Addle> cff: Looks like the wallpaper in that image is just scaled but keeping the aspect ratio, to me. It reaches from top to bottom, no?
<cff> Addle: right
<cff> Anyway this is a bug
<cff> I'm going to work on it
<Addle> cff: Certainly would love to see that Positioning field for that, too.
<Addle> cff: It really should be there.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj_> netsplit or DDOS attack ?
<dougl> anyone know how to change the artwork on the cube caps on the rotating desktop cube?
<BluesKaj_> dougl, do you mean wallpaper for pagers/desktops ?
<BluesKaj_> oh , i see what you mean the K logo , dougl
<dougl> BluesKaj_, no, the wallpaper is good by... right
<BluesKaj_> dunno myself
<dougl> chat fodder for the next couple of weeks - lol :)
<BluesKaj_> think it's probly default
<dougl> you mean not changeable?
<BluesKaj_> dunno. never gave it any thouight
<BluesKaj> ok ,back
<sithlord48> freenode does not like me today. my netbook can't connect and i just got kicked and was unable to connect for a few min , anyone have issues or is it just me ?
<tsimpson> sithlord48: the network is having issues
<sithlord48> ok
<Addle> sithlord48: Yep, definitely not you.
<Med> hey everybody i found troubles finding how to connect kubuntu to wireless connection please any help i am a new user of kubuntu
<plankton> Using Kubuntu as live CD, is there Kturtle (kde-edu) in default ISO?
#kubuntu 2014-02-23
<vmuser> Looking for assistance to build xorg.conf file for a dual adapter, 5 monitor configuration
<genii> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Tom1> centos is forked from redhat?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kbroulik> what can be the reason that I can log into another session on a seperate x server (ie. strg+shift+f8) with no problem but lightdm --test-mode always says incorrect password
<Juan> Hey, I'm running kubuntu 12.04 and I can't get to read any discs from my ide drive. Just tried the kubuntu live cd booting from bios and it works. Any clues about what might be going on?
<BluesKaj> Juan, you say the cdrom is first in the boot sequence?
<Juan> Nope, it's not, I just tested if the drive worked by booting the live cd
<Juan> It doesn't work on the desktop
<Juan> wodim sees it and I can eject, but it's not reading any discs
<BluesKaj> maybe the laser needs cleaning
<Juan> Nope, it's working, that's what I'm saying
<Juan> The drive works, but discs won't mount on the desktop
<Juan> the same discs I can boot or mount in a live session
<BluesKaj> recall a bit of lint on my cdrom laser which had the same symptoms
<Juan> I booted porteus from a pendrive and read discs, so it's not the drive
<BluesKaj> oh o, then i have no clue\
<BluesKaj> Juan, what kind of disks, cds, dvds , or both?
<Juan> DVDs and CDs
<Juan> Was trying to dump some PS2 discs, then tried a movie and some backups
<Juan> k3b doesn't recognize it
<Juan> But I managed to mount it manually
<Juan> So wt
<BluesKaj> commercial dvds might suffer from DRM, if you don't have  libdvdcss2 installed. it's available on the videolan site
<Juan> Already have it, I guess my problem is not on playback per se but rather the os mounting the media
<Juan> and k3b recognizing it's there
<BluesKaj> Juan,  try this to see what the output is, if any, mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<BluesKaj>  /path/to/drive probly /dev/cdrom
<Juan> cannot find it in fstab or mtab
<Juan> but it's /dev/sr0
<Juan> because I manually mount it already
<Juan> On the kubuntu installer it automounts it
<Juan> and k3b recognizes it
<Juan> so does porteus
<dougl> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi dougl, what's up?
<BluesKaj> didyou arise early to watch the game?
<dougl> no... was gonna go to church but the roads are bad and nobody else wants to go... so just thot I'd look at my nexus 10 with ubuntu installed on it... did you catch the game? we won right?
<BluesKaj> yup, 3-0
<zufo> ciao
<zufo> !list
<ubottu> zufo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zufo> scusate avrei bisogno d aiuto c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<ovrflw0x> all the up folks in this chan say 'hey yo ya yea yeah'
<Grzy7316> Hi So I just picked up a cheap little laptop, and have disabled secureboot and put my bios in legacy mode. I am trying to use a unetbootin created kubuntu USB key to install kubuntu on sid laptop
<Grzy7316> when I get to where it says start kubuntu, I get the kubuntu logo, then the screen goes black without even a backlight and the machine is still running
<Grzy7316> any idea what could be causing this? It is using a quad core a6 processor with AMD integrated graphics
<Grzy7316> it is this aptop
<Grzy7316> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/ideapad-s415-touch-14-touch-screen-laptop-4gb-memory-500gb-hard-drive/3002005.p;jsessionid=D2BFB628E6117AEEF2BACCA4664CBE0E.bbolsp-app02-109?id=1219085626825&skuId=3002005&st=lenovo%20s415%20touch&cp=1&lp=1
<Grzy7316> I keep trying to get Ubuntu working on my new laptop. When I try to boot it from a unetbootin created usb key, it crashes
<Grzy7316> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/ideapad-s415-touch-14-touch-screen-laptop-4gb-memory-500gb-hard-drive/3002005.p;jsessionid=D2BFB628E6117AEEF2BACCA4664CBE0E.bbolsp-app02-109?id=1219085626825&skuId=3002005&st=lenovo%20s415%20touch&cp=1&lp=1
<Grzy7316> is the laptop
<Grzy7316> error checking the image says errors found in one file
<Grzy7316> The image wa freshly downloaded from ubuntu.com, with unetbootin used to put it onto usb
#kubuntu 2015-02-16
 * Denza252 wonders when dogecoin-qt will be packaged
<rww> considering that bitcoin-qt got removed from the repositories at upstream's request, probably never
<rww> iirc there's a PPA for it
<Flutterwhat> is it a good idea or bad idea to run Kubuntu from a USB 2.0 flash drive
<Flutterwhat> so far things are slow as molassas
<OerHeks> Any OS will run slow, but is it bad? i don't think so.
<Flutterwhat> This sony vaio laptop has no internal drive currently, but when i do get one, will i be able to clone what's on the USB flash drive onto the internal and have it be bootable and what not?
<OerHeks> With a little work you can, i would do a fresh install and copy data
<Flutterwhat> allright. cool.
<Flutterwhat> I really enjoy kubuntu. it's becoming my favorite linux distro. and this is coming from a die hard mac user
<Flutterwhat> but after being forced to spend five months with outdate PowerPC machines and software, ressurecting this beat up sony vaio i found in a dumpster and installing kubuntu has been a godsend.
<Flutterwhat> ~*~*~free hardware and free software~*~*~
<OerHeks> :-D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mattnpat> Hi.
<lordievader> Hey mattnpat, how are you?
<mattnpat> Ok.
<mattnpat> Ugh.
<mattnpat> I'm feeling awkward/
<mattnpat> My dad thinks I'm gay, and it's kinda made me feel weird for the netire week.
<mattnpat> Y'see I didn't have a moment to clarify, I don't think I will.
<lordievader> Family relations are allways difficult.
<mattnpat> Yeah.
<mattnpat> Well, this is a tech support IRC.
<mattnpat> I'll keep it to myself.
<lordievader> mattnpat: We got an #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<mattnpat> IUgh.
<mattnpat> I'll go there.
<mattnpat> I'm always looking for new places to be idle.
<Chhai> hello
<lordievader> o/
<Chhai> can someone please help?
<mattnpat> With what?
<mattnpat> If I may ask.
<lordievader> !ask | Chhai
<ubottu> Chhai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chhai> after i installed kubuntu on my chromebook i got this "An error occurred while accessing '10.2 GiB Removable Media', the system responded: An unspecified error has occurred.: Not Authorized: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.4" (uid=0 pid=12481 comm="/usr/lib/udisks/udisks-daemon ") interface="org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Authority" member="CheckAuth
<Chhai> I can't install anything
<Chhai> can not mount any drive
<lordievader> Chhai: Looks like authorization for that action fails.
<Chhai> what do i do? I am new this kubuntu thing
<lordievader> Chhai: How did you install it?
<Chhai> through crouton
<lordievader> Chhai: What happens when you mount things through the console?
<Chhai> how do i mount through console?
<lordievader> Chhai: sudo mount /dev/<device> <some-folder>
<Chhai>  ok i don't see no device name just this
<Chhai> "10.2 Gb Removable media
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the output of 'lsblk'?
<lordievader> !paste | Chhai
<ubottu> Chhai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chhai> i dont' understand this but please take a look WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/mmcblk0'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.nnnDisk /dev/mmcblk0: 15.8 GB, 15758000128 bytesn256 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1908 cylinders, total 30777344 sectorsnUnits = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytesnSector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytesnI/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytesnDisk ident
<lordievader> Chhai: This is why I asked you to use pastebin, this is unreadable. But it will do for now. Does you system have other storage besides the sd-card?
<Chhai> no i don't think so.
<hateball> if it's a chromebook, doesnt it have some internal flash storage?
<lordievader> Chhai: mkdir /mnt/sdcard&&sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/sdcard
<Chhai> it does. but it said the same thing. "cannot mount" access denied
<Chhai> lordievader http://paste.ubuntu.com/10251358/
<lordievader> Chhai: Ah, I am to blaim for that: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdcard && sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/sdcard
<Chhai> lordievader http://paste.ubuntu.com/10251410/
<lordievader> Chhai: Is there anything in that dir?
<lordievader> sudo ls /mnt/sdcard
<Chhai> lordievader nothing
<lordievader> Chhai: Okay: sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/sdcard
<Chhai> lordievader mount: /dev/mmcblk0 already mounted or /mnt/sdcard busyn
<lordievader> Chhai: "mount|grep mmcblk0" where is it mounted?
<Chhai> lordievader thank you very much for trying to help me out. I think i will try to reinstall and see how it goes.
<soee> good morning
<VolUTFan> What is a good channel to discuss and get some help with bash scripting in Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma5
<valorie> VolUTFan: perhaps #plasma
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Is it just about bash scripting, or specifically scripting for plasma5?
<VolUTFan> just plain ol bash scripting.  I am writing a sh file for reinstall of packages.  I have had to reinstall kubuntu 14.10 plasma5 like 10 times in a row on my box.  For some reason the Plasma5 desktop stops responding on fresh install and all I am left with is a blank kicker panel and can only use yakuake in order to manually launch apps.
<VolUTFan> sooo, instead of me spending manual time reinstalling apps, figured I would bash the thing
<VolUTFan> I found #bash but not sure if that is the best option
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Then I'd recommend #bash.
<VolUTFan> thanks lordie
<VolUTFan> anyone else here running plasma5?
<valorie> I am
<VolUTFan> before I go, I wanted to know if you was experiencing the same thing I am
<lordievader> At times.
<valorie> I've never experienced what you describe
<VolUTFan> how about glitchy and slow gui
<lordievader> I've never seen it either.
<valorie> although when I still had lightdm installed, it caused problems
<VolUTFan> I installed from scratch
<valorie> ditched it, and it's golden
<VolUTFan> so lightdm was the root of your problems
<valorie> for awhile plasma was crashing, but since the last updates, solid
<valorie> having lightdm AND sddm was the problem
<valorie> those who have stuck with lightdm are doing OK
<VolUTFan> is lightdm also in the installation disk for Plasma5?
<VolUTFan> or is that if you upgrade from plasma4
<valorie> I had the next PPA back in 14.04 I believe
<valorie> I know what it was -- I used to have everything in /opt
<valorie> once that was fully purged, those problems ended
<VolUTFan> well I was noticing the developers put the next ppa in the sources.list.d folder now instead of directly in the sources.list file
<lordievader> VolUTFan: It is probably still on the disk. And else, with an internet connection can easily be installed.
<valorie> sorry for the confusion
<VolUTFan> no problem
<VolUTFan> i checked, and fortunally lightdm is not on my box
<VolUTFan> thats good
<VolUTFan> thanks guys
<identix> support in here or in #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<Tm_T> identix: here of course
<identix> Hi.. long time debian/ubuntu and variant user but am having major problems with kubuntu 14.04.1 on a gateway netbook regarding the touchpad..
<identix> never have I had any issues regarding the mouse or touchpad on ANY other systems i've installed it on (including dell netbooks)
<identix> I just can't figure out why on earth it's going haywire
<identix> i'm not too sure how to be more specific regarding this... it's a if the touchpad isn't calibrated? or configured properly. t doesn't move properly nor left/right clicks work correctly
<identix> possibly a mixup with a setting for a wheel that doesn't exist - i'm not sure
<identix> does anybody have any ideas on where I can start or what I am not doing properly?
<valorie> identix: do you have driver-manager?
<valorie> try alt+f2 and type it in
<valorie> if you have it, it will pop up
<valorie> or even just type driver
<identix> ok let me check ..
<identix> thanks valorie
<valorie> I use my touchpad instead of a mouse, and rely on it to work right
<identix> lately i've been running freebsd locally and bsd or solaris on my servers so it's been a couple years since i've used an xwin environment
<identix> but last time i ran kubuntu (9.04 I think) i never had issues with my touchpad
<valorie> does KDE run on freebsd?
<identix> yes but I used xfce
<valorie> cool
<identix> use*
<identix> I am setting up a friend's netbook with linux so I'm trying to get him all setup with an easy-to-use OS
<valorie> very kind of you to do that
<identix> due to the fact he is a microsoft native
<identix> thank you
<identix> he has too many security issues
<identix> I am tempted to install gentoo, harden the kernel and compile *
<identix> but I want him to be able to learn and also not scare him away from open source
<valorie> tell him that we are friendly
<valorie> here and on the user list both
<identix> driver-manager is showing  me nada
<identix> most definately.
<identix> i am writing scripts to make almost everything seamlessly automated
<identix> such as a fw monitor for iptables etc
<identix> this is the first i've ran KDE in a LONG time
<identix> and this touchpad thing is bothering me a bit
<identix> I just don't understand.  it's as if it thinks the pad is a scroll wheel or button
<identix> i think
<valorie> hmmm
<identix> maybe it's late and i'm exhausted but I must finish this task..
<valorie> I've not heard anybody else raise the issue
<identix> any movement of the touchpad creates the action a right click would do by default
<identix> i know it's something simple
<identix> i just can't get to the setting/get the setting correct
<valorie> I wonder if there is a config file
<valorie> it would be in ~/.kde/share/apps or /share/config
<valorie> I can't check as I'm now running plasma5 and the configs have moved
<identix> i will look... i have no browser at my disposal except lynx
<identix> so i will consult it shortly ..
<valorie> you'll have dolphin, the file manager
<identix> and navigate utilizing the keyboard?
<identix> true
<identix> something simply isn't right
<identix> i'm half tempted to reinstall xwin
<valorie> well, one of the first things I always do in a new install is add yakuake
<valorie> which pops down a konsole instance with the click of f12
<valorie> but I see your point
<identix> yeah atm i am merely utilizing irssi in console (ctrl + alt + F2)
<identix> more often than not I am using console so xwin is not very common
<valorie> I have to have my guis
<valorie> but so often the console is quicker and easier
<identix> hehe yeah i use my tablet for graphical stuff
<identix> yes console is more... well..... robust
 * valorie has no tablet, just this laptop
<identix> i see
<valorie> and a phone, I guess that counts a bit too
<identix> gui's are good don't get me wrong
<identix> i always have one installed on a personal (non-server) machine
<valorie> especially for beginners, or those who don't enjoy the cli
<identix> yep
<identix> or are learning it
<identix> i will jump on some forums via lynx  i suppose
<identix> first i may try a couple more things
<valorie> for me, I would not enjoy irssi, and I didn't like email in the console either
<identix> ah... that's all i use :)
<identix> granted    my mailserver runs on an openbsd machine
<valorie> I'm looking at the bug reports, and don't see anything likely
<identix> but for actual mail I utilize a modified ver of squirrel mail (web mail)
<identix> right i may just reinstall xwin
<identix> or somehtinng
<identix> somewhere somethinng went fubar
<identix> irssi FTW
<identix> :)
<valorie> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<valorie> well
<identix> i'll look there first
<valorie> I expected nothing; thank you ubottu
<identix> thanks
<valorie> ah, I forgot synaptics
<valorie> identix: one thing you could try is logging out, and logging into a guest account
<valorie> if it works for your guest, then you know some setting got hosed
<valorie> but on a new install that is unlikely
<identix> indeed
<identix> thanks valorie
<identix> i will join a client back to freenode and let you know what i learn
<identix> take care
 * valorie will probably be in bed.....2:30am here
<valorie> best of luck
<identix> thanks :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Good morning folks, has anyone come across an issue of having no printers registered with LibreOffice on Plasma5, even thought the Printers are configured for the rest of the KDE Applications ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Just thought I would ask before raising a Bug, maybe I am doing something stupid/
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: Writer sees shared printer for me
<soee> im on Vivid with Plasma 5
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Hi, hmm do you have Cups installed ?
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: yes
<Sick_Rimmit> Can you connect to CUPS on local 631 ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Weird, I can't
<Sick_Rimmit> My browsers FF and Chr both see the shared printers, but the rest of my KDE Apps and LibrO
<Sick_Rimmit> do not
<Sick_Rimmit> Curious as cups-browsed is running
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah well, I'm not gonna dig any further for now I understand print-manager has been ported to KF5, and is awaiting release, so I will do some testing once I have it
<soee> :)
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: i can connect on 631
<soee> CUPS 2.0.2
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: Right.. that's weird then. Your running Kubuntu Tech preview Plasma 5, yes ?
<soee> Yes the Alpha 2 with latest updates
<Sick_Rimmit> Hmm let me just check my sources, I think I might have Riddell PPA still active
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: what do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-pppas.list
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: i have no such file
<Sick_Rimmit> my typo should be extra-ppas.list
<Sick_Rimmit> but maybe you have no ppa's setup
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: all i have in this dir is: owncloud-client.list  owncloud-client.list.save  vivaldi.list  webupd8team-ubuntu-java-vivid.list  xorg-edgers-ubuntu-ppa-vivid.list  xorg-edgers-ubuntu-ppa-vivid.list.save
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, cool  I think I'll comment that ppa out on my box, and run an update see what happens
<Sick_Rimmit> thanks soee
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: np
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<djibb> Hi all ;) I have installed a fresh 14.10 kubuntu. On it, I've added kubuntu-ci/unstable-daily ppa in order to have kstars-bleeding. But when i ran kubuntu, it get stucks just after opening the session. Any idea ? Do I have to install another ppa ? (in order to have Qt54
<AciD`> hi, is there a way to make kde recognize exfat usb key ? so far I need to manually `mount /dev/sdx2 /mnt/foo/` in order to mount it as it's not listed in the device list
<Salesman2k15> hi lads
<Salesman2k15> fuckin dead in here too
<ADAM_LANZA> is anyone in here from Boston?
<Fritigern> Maybe. Why, wanna rob someone? :-)
<Riddell> too much negativity people
<Fritigern> No no no no no! I am not being negative. That is negatory, and i will deny it!
<Salesman2k15> look
<Salesman2k15> is anyone here into analsex with women?
<Salesman2k15> or is it just me
<ADAM_LANZA> I'm selling some Boston Celtics shirts
<Fritigern> It's just you
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<OerHeks> even #kubuntu-offftopic does not tolerate this language
<Salesman2k15> what are you, 10 years old
<ADAM_LANZA> lol
<Fritigern> Do you hear that ADAM_LANZA? You can;t say "selling" here! :-)
<ADAM_LANZA> what's anyone gonna do about it
<ADAM_LANZA> I've got bricks for fists
<ADAM_LANZA> I'll beat the breaks off a snitch
<ADAM_LANZA> buy my fucking tshirts
<Fritigern> OKay, you guys are no fun. I'll go and do somethig more fun, like take out the trash, or repeatedly hit my hand with a hammer.
<Salesman2k15> anyone here use a real operating system
<Salesman2k15> like FreeBSD
<ADAM_LANZA> I use redhat
<Riddell> OerHeks: use !ops if you notice people who need to be kicked
<OerHeks> I will, next time, Riddell, i was reading on an other page in between.
<lionevi> hi everybody!
<scherenhaenden> hello... my computer is sending information....
<scherenhaenden> it has stopped just right now as im writting
<scherenhaenden> but it was sending information for about 30 mins... like on 1Mbps
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden:  sending information in what mode ? in the terminal or..?
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: well i dont actually know
<scherenhaenden> i was trying to find out... it is not the first time... i just like to know if i have someone sniffing on my stuff
<BluesKaj> ok scherenhaenden how do you know it's "sending information"  ...saying you just know doesn't hel;p us
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: cuz i always have the system monitor open, and it shows me that the computer is sending info, but i dont find anything
<BluesKaj> so which process(es) are you monitoring ?
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden: ^
<scherenhaenden> well... monitoring... as it.. nothing... i was on panick, i did an netstat... then i opened quasel, to write about this here down... as i wrote... it just stopped :S
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden:  do you have automatic updates/upgrades turned on in the software center?
<scherenhaenden> i do that everything by myself, anyhow, i came today back home from berlin, and i did the updates/upgrades... all by myself... it began later... n it happens like once a month
<scherenhaenden> but i dont know what to do... n its kind of creppy... cuz ive just went offlike... and back, and it began to send information again
<BluesKaj> so do you have iptables and fw setup to block unwanted probes ?
<scherenhaenden> no... to be clear... ive just did a netstat...
<BluesKaj> "it began to send information again" so what is "it" in th eprocess table that is actively sending info ?
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: i was a bit on panick looking in internet what to do... but i have the result on excel
<scherenhaenden> i didnt see the process table complete at that point... :( maybe i gotta doo it by next time
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: i dont knowo if io can do anything with this result
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden:  which netsat command are you using to see what's sniffing your connection?
<scherenhaenden> :~$ netstat
<scherenhaenden> ive just installed fwbuilder
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden:  a better command is netstat -s , it gives a rundown on what's active with identifiers
<scherenhaenden> jep... i was on panick... i was trying to do something... ill let it now... cuz it is not sending information anymore... so i cant do anything... but nexttime gonna try to stay calm and try to find out what it could be
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: im gonna go back to work see ya... thanks for everything!
<hewi_> evening all
<hewi_> hewi, 3 years+ kubuntu, currently doing drupal/git tutorial, wants to find out about 'good' screen capture video program
<hewi_> any ideas?
#kubuntu 2015-02-17
<mcc> Hello, I am playing around with linux on a new tablet pc... it just came out of the box and i'm not using it day to day yet so i am pretty ok with breaking stuff... i'm curious about kubuntu, esp. about anything that might make kubuntu usable for a touch screen...
<mcc> i read an article talking about kubuntu 15.04 and plasma 5... do you think it would make more sense to try to download the 15.04 distribution, or the 14.10 distribution with the plasma 5 preview?
<mcc> i guess i'm mostly just asking to see if anyone immediately says "don't do that, everything will catch on fire"
<mattnpat> Do it.
<mcc> WOOO
<mattnpat> I odn't care.
<mattnpat> Do what you wnat with your life.
<mattnpat> Gnome 3's far superior on tablets.
<mcc> gnome 3 looks nice... it seemed a little conusing on desktops though. like, i tried a fedora disk image and when you minimized there didn't seem to be a way to get the window back
<mcc> i like their visual style better than new kde's tho
<mcc> hey, one other question. do you know when kubuntu might start using weyland?
<mattnpat> Meh.
<mattnpat> Like I care.
<VolUTFan> anyone here that can give me a clue?  I have still got problems with plasmashell crashing on login for 14.10 plasma5.  All I get is a darn blank kicker panel and nothing else, except yakuake starting so I at least have a terminal.  I was able to manually kill plasmashell with kquitapp5 plasmashell and relaunch manually using sudo plasmashell but on reboot I get nothing again..  Any ideas?
<mattnpat> Meh.
<VolUTFan> What I was doing prior to the problem was installation of a few packages like skype and handbrake
<mattnpat> Aks someone else.
<richard28711> i cannot get vlc to play my dvds..can someone help\
<richard28711> Can  anybody c my question
<mattnpat> Ugh.
<mattnpat> Open the tab called "media" on the top bar and press "open disc".
<phoenixz> Hey all, anybody who might know about a bug (Kubuntu 14.10) where the mouse cursor suddenly becomes invisible, and does not come back? Mouse is still working, just no cursor, and so far only solution was reboot, which kinda sucks..
<phoenixz> I even tried system settings > workspace appearance > cursor theme, select different cursor, Apply, no effect
<valorie> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valorie> oh pfff, he left
<valorie> phoenixz: I used to see that happen, yes
<valorie> not sure why, and since it was sporadic, I never filed a bug about it
<phoenixz> valorie: I've seen it happen about 3-4 times in the past week, and never before..
<valorie> I never could figure out what was causing it
<valorie> doesn't happen now in plasma 5
<soee> good morning
<VolUTFan> Can anyone clue me in on how to get my usb flash drives to automount in 14.10 Plasma5?  I was able to make the settings change in system settings in earlier versions
<soee> this should work without aby modifications i think
<VolUTFan> anyone out there
<hateball> !anyone
<soee> hiho
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> ubottu: Don't do that
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> hateball: if you want changes to the bot "facts" you can suggest those in #ubuntu-ops or the ubuntu-irc list
<valorie> they get updated pretty frequently
<hateball> valorie: well plenty of nice things like !anyone and others have been removed for whatever reason. I just have a hard time remembering that
<hateball> Anyhow, !ask probably got the point across
<Tm_T> hateball: it's often better to use your own words instead (:
<valorie> hateball: yes, there was a big cleanup some time back
<hateball> Tm_T: I don't have them aliased across my various clients ;|
<Tm_T> hateball: what aliases
<goatlord> Gotta go.
<valorie> VolUTFan: did you have a question?
<VolUTFan> Hey Valorie
<VolUTFan> Yea, wasn't sure if you was online
<lordievader> Good morning.
<VolUTFan> Hey Lordie, good to see you
<lordievader> Hey VolUTFan, how are you?
<VolUTFan> What I was wanting to know was if there was a way to automount USB drives in Plasma5 14.10, like there was in system settings in earlier versions
<VolUTFan> I don't see that option yet in the non-stable version
<lordievader> VolUTFan: If systemsettings 5 or 4 doesn't show that option you can allways make a udev rule.
<VolUTFan> oh, and valorie, I think I finally pinned down what was causing my plamsa5 to stop responding on login.  I was installing ps3mediaserver from raring happy-neko
<VolUTFan> apparently it didn't jive too well or something, so I worked around that
<VolUTFan> Lordie, can you help me with the udev rule?  Never done that one before
<VolUTFan> ok man on it says rules.d, still reading
<lordievader> VolUTFan: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/udev
<valorie> always the random PPAs cause problems
<VolUTFan> what does lexical order mean?
<lordievader> Alphabetical order.
<VolUTFan> well then lol, apparently I was over analyzing it
<VolUTFan> lol
<lordievader> VolUTFan: A simple google search will usually answer those things ;)
<VolUTFan> well I found a google page, but it was getting to the n'th power
<lordievader> From Wikipedia: also known as lexical order, dictionary order, alphabetical order or lexicographic(al) product
<Walex> the important notion here for "lexical order" is that it is locale (not just language) dependent and often surprising, as national conventions are different.
<Walex> I set 'LC_COLLATE=C' to avoid a local national convention that is quite different from ASCII/ISO8859 ordering
<Cray600> how can I adjust screen size ?
<valorie> Cray600_: can you say more about what you want?
<lordievader> Cray600_: System Settings -> Display and Monitor
<Cray600_> yeah I have hdmi amd/ati  and cannot adjust screen size, bottom panel is off screen
<lordievader> Cray600_: Use xrandr?
<Cray600_> I have looked in display.monitor but no settings available
<lordievader> Cray600_: Could you pastebin the output of 'xrandr'?
<lordievader> !paste | Cray600_
<Cray600_> what's xrandr
<ubottu> Cray600_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cray600_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10271350/
<lordievader> Cray600_: The HDMI is set at the highest available resolution.
<Cray600_> so how do I change it then ?
<lordievader> Cray600_: To what? 1080p is the max that HDMI can do.
<Cray600_> yes I know,  I just want to see the bottom panel  it's very difficult if it's out of view
<Cray600_> like 1200x780
<lordievader> Is 1080p supported by your monitor?
<Cray600_> yes
<lordievader> Hmm, then it shouldn't fall of at places.
<hateball> Is the thing connected over HDMI a TV?
<hateball> It might have a setting for overscan
<Cray600_> Oh I have it going through T.V hdmi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<knro> Is there any graphical fstab editors?
<lordievader> knro: Any text editor?
<OerHeks> There was one, PySDM, but nolonger maintained.
<knro> lordievader: yes thank you for your insight, I was asking for GUI tools. How come it's 2015 and we don't have any simple GUI tools to manage something like fstab?
<lordievader> Because a text editor is all you need.
<lordievader> Having some GUI application for something so simple is, to me, silly.
<knro> to you, for the 99% of homosapiens out there, it's not
<knro> I have been using Linux for .. almost 14 years now, and why would I have to google fstab syntax? Sure, I got it done in 5 minutes but why would someone new to Linux do? they suffer.
<mattnpat> I know.
<mattnpat> I hate that there aren't any non deprecated programs for editing fstab.
<knro> mattnpat: I'm surprised no one is actually working on it, I mean usually you'd find a gazillion media players duplicating each other work, but for something like fstab nothing!
<mattnpat> I can't even find my fstab file.
<mattnpat> It's there.
<mattnpat> It's just invisible somehow.
<mattnpat> It's invisible.
<mattnpat> I can't see it.
<knro> mattnpat: there is also another thing, so on my new harddrive, I just want to enrypt a folder... well, let me google it.. the only thing that can do this decently is Trucrypt and it's deprected now
<mattnpat> Cryptfs is a bitch to use.
<knro> There is some app for gnome, but it didn't work. There is Dolphin services for encfs or something, but that failed
<mattnpat> I don't bother.
<knro> I just want a password protected folder and I can't do it in 2015
<mattnpat> Ever tried decrypting a folder?
<mattnpat> I can't specify a certain folder.
<mattnpat> I have to let it slowly scan everything on the computer.
<knro> also, there is no decent hardware info in Kubuntu or any other distro for that matter. The only decent application is I-Nex and it should be included by default IMO, the rest simply sucks.
<mattnpat> Yeah.
<hateball> I dunno, I find inxi to be quite nice. Altho not installed by default
<lordievader> knro: Have you tried the Kinfocenter?
<knro> lordievader: yes and it's a joke compared to I-Nex.... the funny thing is, when editing my fstab, I had to resort to I-Nex to find the UUID of my hard drives. I used command line and it spit out too much info and not sure which is which.
<knro> There is a great problem with "defaults".  For example, I didn't even know there was an easy way to configure the display. It should be included when I right-click on my desktop, not go to kicker, and start searching sub-menus
<lordievader> knro: blkid?
<mattnpat> I know.
<knro> lordievader: The KDE Display Module, it's found in "Settings", but you can't find it under any menu, and from the desktop, you can't find it there either
<knro> I was doing a presentation last year where we hooked to an external TV and I was embarrased not being able to connect to it... I typed "Monitor" in the kicker search.. nothing useful, then I found "Display" and it solved everything
<knro> It should be available in the right-context menu on the plasma desktop. Right Click --> Display should be one of the options
<BluesKaj> knro, sudo blkid for uuids
<BluesKaj> quick and simple
<knro> BluesKaj: I know, I "googled" it, and there is more than one command to get the uuids. But wouldn't it be nice if I used the .. god forbid... GUI?
<knro> Actually I-Nex is easier, since it I can select which dev uuid I specifically want
<BluesKaj> knro, I prefer the cli , simple and quick , even for an old windows guy like me
<knro> BluesKaj: I hold the opposite philosophy.. the user shouldn't use the cli unless absolutely necessary.
<knro> and I design all my software with that in mind
<BluesKaj> yeah right
<remline> "When you write a program that provides a graphical user interface... please provide a command-line interface to control the functionality... Please also consider providing a D-bus interface...  In addition, consider providing a library interface" - GNU Coding Standards
<knro> Most aspects are exposed via DBus, only very few cli options are available that 0.1% of the users would ever use.
<knro> I'm talking about KDE here of course
<knro> KDE apps specifically
 * lordievader loves DBus
<knro> It is great, especially DBus with Python!
<knro> DBus is one of the things they really got it right.
<remline> I find it slightly humorous that RMS essentially is saying, "as long as you are making a program, you might as well expose a bunch of interfaces" -- this strikes me as slightly wishful thinking, although one can't argue against the principle.
<djeimsyxuis_> hey apotheon
<vip> hi there
<vip> is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-backports missing sddm intentionally?
<BluesKaj> vip, nope, sddm-kcm is included https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-backports/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<trevize> hello, have a question regarding usb speeds. when I plug my usb disk I have full write speed 30/mbs, dmesg shows ehci-pci. but when I plug another usb device on another usb port, the usb disk gets disconnected and then reconnects using uhci_hcd
<trevize> is there any way to fix this?
<trevize> *reconnecting using uhci_hcd drops usb speed to kbits
<vip> but there is no way to install sddm-kcm
<BluesKaj> vip, have you updated your sources to include kubuntu-next ?
<vip> BluesKaj:  i did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-backports
<vip> 19:57 [vip:/etc/apt/sources.list.d]$ cat kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-next-backports-utopic.list
<vip> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/next-backports/ubuntu utopic main
<vip> BluesKaj: https://gist.github.com/vip9/7fd09f29ca399e41a17a
<BluesKaj> ok did you run an update and upgrade first, vip
<vip> yup, I did
<vip> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+build/6753724
<vip> there's no sddm-kcm package build for amd64
<vip> nor i386
<BluesKaj> no this the ppa you should install https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next ...remove the prvious one with the bacports or comment it
<BluesKaj> assume you're on 14.10 btw
<vip> yes I am
<BluesKaj> ok , sddm is included in the ppa I posted above
<vip> BluesKaj: so there's an error in http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.2 ?
<BluesKaj> vip , perhaps you should ask in #kubuntu-devel then because I'm not familair with those ppas anymore , I've already upgraded to 15.04 ...but i keep 15.10 with plsam4  as my base due to stability
<BluesKaj> err 14.10 :)
<vip> BluesKaj: thanks
#kubuntu 2015-02-18
<awkwardtechdude_> I'm very eager for Kubuntu 15.04.
<awkwardtechdude_> I have to have KDE Plasma 5
<kubuntuplasma5> Hi all, I recently upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 (Plasma 5). The last thing i did was edit a conf file to get firefox to play .swfs, then plasma crashed on me, I restarted and after I log in it just goes to a black screen with my cursor that I can still move. I googled around and several people seem to have this problem, but I couldnt find any solutions. I ended up just reinstalling, but on a new install it still goes to that
<kubuntuplasma5>  black screen (i do however keep /home on a seperate partition, so if its because of a saved setting somewhere i guess its keeping that setting?) Does anyone know how to fix this black screen problem?
<valorie> kubuntuplasma5: one way you can know whether or not it is a setting, is to log in as a new user
<valorie> if your new user has no problems, then it is a busted config
<valorie> what *I* had a problem with was lightdm and sddm conflicting
<kubuntuplasma5> I tried to figure out how to login as a guest or to make a new user, but I didnt see an option for that on the plasma login, how would I go about that?
<valorie> !newuser
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<kubuntuplasma5> Ok, so I should be able to boot up, go over to a different TTY, add the user then restart and try to login as that user?
<valorie> you don't have to restart
<valorie> or even logout
<valorie> just login as a different user
<valorie> "guest" is built in, I think
<kubuntuplasma5> Ya, im use to seeing guest as an option, since upgrading I havent seen it there.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> that's not right
<kubuntuplasma5> Im on a live cd now, so im going to hop back onto the actual install and give adding a new user a go.
<valorie> are you using lightdm, or sddm?
<kubuntuplasma5> sddm
<valorie> ok, then you might check to see if lightdm is still installed
<valorie> cli:`apt-cache policy lightdm`
<valorie> if it is, ditch it
<valorie> that fixed things for me
<kubuntuplasma5> Ditch it as in just an 'apt-get remove lightdm'?'
<valorie> yes
<valorie> weirdly i had to remove kdm too, but I think nobody else had that zombie in there
<kubuntuplasma5> Alright, going to give both of those a go, thanks for the assistance!
<valorie> best of luck!
<plasma5user3454> valorie: lightdm wasn't installed. But i added a new user, and was able to log in just fine on that user.
<plasma5user3454> So something in one of my config files is messed up then?
<valorie> I would assume so
<valorie> unfortunately, I haven't a clue where
<plasma5user3454> Haha, i was just going to ask "where the heck would i look to start fixing that"
<valorie> surely there is a bug report for this somewhere?
<plasma5user3454> I wasnt able to find one, just some issues other people were having on some forums, but none of thier fixes worked.
<valorie> :(
<plasma5user3454> I keep /home on a seperate partition mainly because of the media on there (and who likes restoring firefox favorites or chat logs, bleh) if i were to delete everything in ~/home/. (sans a something like FF/Pidgin) i know id lose my configurations on all my other programs, but would they rewrite new files after they were reopened? (hopefully deleting what ever is broken, so im able to boot back up)
<valorie> no no no
<plasma5user3454> No?
<valorie> don't delete home, and don't even delete ~/.kde, or .config, or .local
<valorie> look in the folders, and look at the individual files, and see what they say
<valorie> most are text
<valorie> everything used to be in .kde, now in plasma5 they will be in .config or .local
<valorie> so I would start there
<valorie> and don't delete, just rename them
<valorie> that way you can move them back if they were not involved
<valorie> and yes, when you login the next time if you have moved some files they will be recreated
<valorie> but wholesale slaughter is a lot of mess to clean up
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> also it is sorta fun to read those config files IMO
<plasma5user3454> This is what I was doing before it crashed on me, i just dont understand what changing a single line in a mime-type config would have to do with it though? http://askubuntu.com/questions/478169/why-cant-firefox-run-local-swf-files
<valorie> me either, however the second suggestion sounds better anyway
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<alvin> systemd.... I'm still not convinced.
<ARKAD> Hi?
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<doublex> hello
<doublex> I'm a QA. I test Nightly.
<doublex> Dual boot Windows 8.1 U14.04
<doublex> I'd like to go to kubuntu
<doublex> I've done what ubuntu tutorial said me
<doublex> There was a smart login psswd
<doublex> I filled them... And nothing
<doublex> I had to reinstall my Ubuntu
<doublex> Does Kubuntu works? [Y/N]
<doublex> I just want 1 letter
<doublex> Y or N
<BluesKaj> doublex, it's not that simple, did you use the uefi installation ?
<BluesKaj> !uefi | doublex
<ubottu> doublex: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<doublex> I've got a dual boot Win 8.1 and U14.04
<doublex> I can choice between 2 ones
<doublex> when launching PC
<doublex> Ok
<doublex> Just 1 question
<doublex> A PhD said you need QA
<doublex> Because they need for Nightlies
<doublex> But, I'm free
<doublex> :)
<doublex> I want a Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> so your login doesn't respond, have you tried the VT/TTY and updated and upgraded there (ctl+alt+F1-F6)
<doublex> No
<doublex> ah
<doublex> I have done Ctrl Alt F1
<doublex> So i do an update-upgrade on F1 and F6?
<doublex> After, it works?
<doublex> Y/N? ^^
<doublex> After, there's other fights
<doublex> But I have my Kubuntu. :)
<doublex> Y/N?
<doublex> :)
<BluesKaj> doublex, try it and see what happens
<doublex> Yes
<doublex> Yoda was wrong
<doublex> We have the right to try.
<doublex> ty BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> doublex, there aren't many simple yes or no answers due to the nature of the OS, the hardware API etc, since all these things are interdependent
<lordievader> From reading his story I couldn't get an accurate problem description...
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I think he wants to to try kubuntu since ubuntu doesn't load from the login
<lordievader> Was it the login?
<BluesKaj> still waiting for his update upgrade reswult in the VT
<lordievader> 18-16:36 -!- doublex [804fb335@gateway/web/freenode/ip.128.79.179.53] has quit [Ping timeout: 246 seconds]
<BluesKaj> guess we'll find when and if he returns
<doublex> After login in Kubuntu, I did what "Blues" told me . update and upgrade on Ctrl-alt F1 and F6 Still nothing
<doublex> Is there one of you who have a Kubuntu working?
<doublex> Well, I'm going to eat
<doublex> Tell me if you have time how to have more than a login page. :) Thx :)
<doublex> By the way, I'm a QA who works on Nightlies. :)
<doublex> But they sent me to you. :)
<doublex> For Kubuntu
<doublex> If you don't need me, they do
<doublex> Dr. Roy Schestowitz too said me you need QA
<lordievader> doublex: We have a QA team... ;)
<doublex> Cooooooooooool!!!!
<doublex> Where are teyJ
<doublex> they?
<doublex> In France, we say they are in Uranus
<doublex> :D
<doublex> But I suppose there not there
<doublex> they're
<lordievader> doublex: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters
<doublex> Ty. I saved you. Now, You've come back to Light Force. :)
<VolUTFan> I have been looking in wiki's and forums but can't find this.  I had Kmail working fine on my old dist, but after fresh reinstall, I can't get kmail to autopopulate the from field (as in my email address).  Anyone have a clue on this one?  It doesn't show up on a new message, nor does it show up when replying or reply to all.
<VolUTFan> the wiki I found has dead end pages, so I couldn't dig down any further..  If you know, please let me know.  I think I just sprouted 2 new gray hairs on my head
<Linnak> does anyone run os on vmware?
<VolUTFan> I use VirtualBox, but I don't like it for the fact its difficult to attach USB devices
<VolUTFan> But I do use VM's on Kubuntu if that is what your asking
<VolUTFan> Whats your ? Linnak
<Linnak> VolUTFan: what is my what?
<VolUTFan> your question
<VolUTFan> about vmware
<Linnak> I'd like to know if all kwin effects work or not, because on virtualbox there are some which don't
<VolUTFan> It has been a while since I have used vmware server to spawn a kubuntu distro, but..  What I can tell you in the past it was touchy.  The resolution was minimal.  But, as far as screen drawing, I didn't have any problems with it
<VolUTFan> its been a few years since I did anything with it
<VolUTFan> let me see if I can find out something about that for you.  1 sec
<VolUTFan> Linnak, sent you a private message.  Hit me back on that
<Linnak> I did twice
<mparillo> In Konversation, when I click on a link (say in the channel topic, but also in regular posts, I get something like: The file or folder http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10 does not exist. But when I copy link address and paste it into FF, it loads just fine. I have not customzed my default browser yet (so it is still FF), and I have not customized my Konversation settings. Any ideas?
<genii> mparillo: If you go Settings...Configure Konversation   and then select under Behavior the General settings.... See if "Use custom web browser" is checked off and if so, what command is in the text box next to it
<mparillo> Use custom web browser is not checked.
<genii> mparillo: Might want to check it off and then put in the text field next to it: firefox '%u'
<mparillo> genii: I will try thank you. DO you know if I need to restart konversation?
<mparillo> genii: TY. I did not need to re-start konversation.
<soee> guys if someone has this issue, please add yourself as affected https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1412057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1412057 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime 0.7 does not work as expected in 15.04" [High,Confirmed]
<genii> soee: Might want to mention in #ubuntu+1
<soee> genii: will do
#kubuntu 2015-02-19
<ronnoc> quick question - since I've been out of the loop a little bit: why was Quassel removed as default IRC client?
<Denza252> Hmm? It was?
<Denza252> Utopic or Vivid
<ronnoc> Vivid...Koversation looks dated and doesn't even spell check that I can see.
<Denza252> And, probably because the reason quassel was the default for a while was gone
<ronnoc> well, I figured THAt much, Denza252 :p but was wondering why specifically, before I go download and install it.
<Denza252> Perhaps Konversation is now on KF5 and Qt5, but Quassel has to catch up still
<ronnoc> Yeah that seems likely. Caught in transition. http://quassel-irc.org/node/126
<genii> Yes, issues currently with Quassel and QT5
 * Denza252 slides a coffee to genii 
<valorie> Konvi was the default, but then was not quite ready for release at KDE4 time
<Denza252> Konvi?
<valorie> and we didn't change back until now
<valorie> Konversation
<genii> Denza252: Much appreciated
<ronnoc> I'm just mazed that Konversation does not appear to have spell check. I mean..it's 2015 after all. Ah well.
<valorie> We offer KDE software, and Konversation is KDE
<valorie> quassel isn't
<ronnoc> hi genii and valorie
<valorie> yes, it does have spellcheck
<valorie> just turn it on
<valorie> it always has
<valorie> Settings > Configure Konversation
<ronnoc> right.I got that far but still not seeing it. I would expect it  be in Behavior > General if not in it's own section.
<valorie> hmmm, I'm not seeing it either
<valorie> ha, I was wrong:
<valorie>  Turn on Auto Spell Check
<valorie> Right click the text input line and select Auto Spell Check.
<ronnoc> you must be a much more confident typist than me lol
<valorie> oh, I turn it off, it is much too annoying
<ronnoc> wow..ok. that's never going to be found by a normal user lol. but ty so much.
<valorie> google found it in less than a sec
<valorie> but you are right, it should be in the menus also
<ronnoc> and for some reason I type faster than my bluetooth kb can apparently keep up, so it's necessary in my case
<ronnoc> I get why cut / copy / paste would be there, but spell check? not s much. Should I file a bug?
<ronnoc> ^ why I need spell check...I type too fast
<VolUTFan> If anyone sees Linnex come online let him know that my 14.10 Plasma5 died on me again in the middle of testing.  I am back online now, but with Plasma4
<VolUTFan> can anyone tell me toolz offhand, either GUI or terminal to synch 2 directories recursively, I know of rsync and meld already
<Dragonslicer> VolUTFan: rsync is probably what you want, unless you're looking for incremental backups, in which case rdiff-backup works well for me
<hyper_ch> why does kde 4.14 not autoconnect anymore to wifi?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ceeplusplus> hi. I installed the kubuntu 14.10 kde5 preview but need help sharing an ntfs parttion on this machine over the network using samba
<ceeplusplus> the kcmshell commands i found dont seem to open up anything
<ceeplusplus> i installed the ibus whihc was missing but it still doesn't open anyhting
<ceeplusplus> i used the commands: kdesudo kcmshell fileshare and kdesudo kcmshell  samba-conf
<ceeplusplus> neither does anything
<lordievader> ceeplusplus: Is samba installed and configgured?
<ceeplusplus> i installed it through dolphin
<ceeplusplus> in the share section on the folder i want to share
<ceeplusplus> i ran a command afterwards to install it just in case it hadnt and it said it was already installed
<lordievader> ceeplusplus: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy samba'?
<lordievader> !paste | ceeplusplus
<ubottu> ceeplusplus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hyper_ch> why does kde 4.14 not autoconnect anymore to wifi?
<ceeplusplus> i dont have acess ot the machine currently but will in a few hours
<ceeplusplus> i will check this
<ceeplusplus> thanks
<ceeplusplus> i really like the new look but just got the usual hurdles with a new linux
<lordievader> ceeplusplus: ^ Is not a fix, just the first step in troubleshooting.
<ceeplusplus> i wish they could make it as easy as mac to shre stuff
<ceeplusplus> sure
<ceeplusplus> im sure this is what puts off most casual users to linux
<lordievader> Samba is rather easy, install -> add share -> restart service, done.
<ceeplusplus> ok, will check this later. its been a while since i touched linux
<ceeplusplus> glad to see there are still enthusiatic kubunu ists
<lordievader> ;)
<ceeplusplus> when i search on line for help on 14.10 kubunu there are not alot of hits!
<ceeplusplus> i deserve to feel pain trying out a preview i'm sure :-)
<ceeplusplus> i got hooked in by the ars technica review of kde5
<ceeplusplus> it said its a lighter version of kde4
<ceeplusplus> i think sambe need special settings if a partiton is ntfs as it doesnt support unix file permissions
<lordievader> ceeplusplus: That could very well be true.
<ceeplusplus> i heard a few hints on this
<lordievader> ceeplusplus: On IRC there are enough support channels for plasma5 ;)
<ceeplusplus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1756575
<lordievader> This channel, #kubuntu-devel, #plasma, #kde
<ceeplusplus> thanks!
<lordievader> Ah right, fuse...
<ceeplusplus> i always worry when i see posts pertaining to different versions of ubuntu/kubuntu as they are often out of date
<ceeplusplus> the guides
<ceeplusplus> or tips
<ceeplusplus> lordie fuse is the underlying technology to see ntfs? i thought it was ntfs-3g or something
<lordievader> Sure there is change, but not that rapidly.
<ceeplusplus> hopefully!
<lordievader> ceeplusplus: Fuse = filesystem in userspace: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace
<ceeplusplus> thanks, sorry to be so lazy
<ceeplusplus> example uses: ntfs3g!
<ceeplusplus> ill get this installed in virtualbox to debug it
<ceeplusplus> (plasma5)
<lordievader> ceeplusplus: Are you running Linux?
<ceeplusplus> mac
<lordievader> Hmm. Else I would've recommended KVM.
<ceeplusplus> personally, i installed kubuntu for a mate who was having problems with windows update
<ceeplusplus> sure! i heard great stuff about it
<ceeplusplus> like vmware for linux right?
<ceeplusplus> passthrough and all that good stuff
<ceeplusplus> it sits on top of a linux os, unlike its predecessor xen
<lordievader> ceeplusplus: It sits more inside the linux os ;)
<lordievader> KVM = Kernel-Based Virtual Machine.
<lordievader> It gives you near bare-metal performance.
<ceeplusplus> awesome
<ceeplusplus> its about 85 percent i read
<hyper_ch> why does kde 4.14 not autoconnect anymore to wifi?
<Walex> hyper_ch: that is a bit of a generic question...
<hyper_ch> Walex: no idea what's generic about it
<Walex> hyper_ch: depends on what you mean by "autoconnect"
<hyper_ch> well, in nm you can set to autoconnect to wifis
<Walex> hyper_ch: KDE can use NM or another couple of WiFi backends for example, so useful to know it is the KDE NM frontend you are using.
<hyper_ch> default one
<hyper_ch> for kubuntu
<Walex> hyper_ch: so the question becomes why doen't the NM backend autoconnect... unless there is a reason why the KDE NM applet stops the NM backend from autoconnecting.
<hyper_ch> the question is why isn't it autoconnecting to wifis despite having checked the according checkbox to autoconnect
<Walex> hyper_ch: is this a VPN connection?
<hyper_ch> it's a wifi connection
<Walex> hyper_ch: no VPN involved?
<hyper_ch> depends on what you mean
<hyper_ch> there is openvpn running additionally
<hyper_ch> but it just hooks into the network connection that's been established
<hyper_ch> be it wifi or ethernet
<Walex> hyper_ch: is 'openvpn' configured via Network Manager too?
<hyper_ch> and it's done through /etc/openvpn
<Walex> hyper_ch: did you do an upgrade of other things than KDE, specifically of Network Manager?
<hyper_ch> no idea what you mean
<hyper_ch> I haven't been able to autoconnect in 14.10
<Walex> hyper_ch: let's try a different way. Have you logged out/in and/or rebooted and/or restarted the 'network-manager' service?
<hyper_ch> Walex: not sure what you mean by that
<hyper_ch> I just boot up
<hyper_ch> if I haven't plugged in the ethernet cable
<hyper_ch> it should autoconnect to wifi
<hyper_ch> but it doesn't
<Walex> hyper_ch: the best way to look at it would be to look at the NetworkManager related lines in the system log as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<hyper_ch> Walex: if I open nm in kubuntu and select the checkbox to connect to the wifi it connects
<hyper_ch> it just doesn't do it automatically when there's no lan
<Walex> hyper_ch: the question is whether NM finds there is a WiFi network available or not.
<hyper_ch> the networks are shown
<hyper_ch> I just need to click the "Connect" button
<Walex> hyper_ch: then if the WiFi becomes available why it does not enable the WiFi interface.
<hyper_ch> no idea what you mean by that
<Walex> hyper_ch: maybe you configured the wired interface to override the WiFi ones, or maybe it is a bug in NetworkManager
<hyper_ch> I wouldn't even know how to do that
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Does it autoconnect when the lan is not plugged in?
<hyper_ch> lordievader: it doesn't autocnnect at all
<hyper_ch> lordievader: that's the problem... if there's no lan, it should autoconnect but it doesn't
<lordievader> Wether you just login or not doesn't make a difference?
<hyper_ch> lordievader: yes, doesn't make a difference
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Users are allowed to connect to the set network?
<hyper_ch> lordievader: no idea what you mean
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Precisely what I say. There is a setting for allowing other users to connection to a network.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: all users may connect to this network?
<lordievader> That's the one.
<hyper_ch> haven't checked that
<Sumitabha> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 and my PC keeps freezing and taking a long time to load everything
<Sumitabha> I don't think my xubuntu live CD has any diagnostic tools in it, but my kubuntu CD does, right?
<Sumitabha> I have a Kubuntu 14.04 live CD
<Sumitabha> Can I use that to run a diagnostic test?
<ceeplusplus> hi. im trying out the 15.04 alpha and cant update a package kde-l10n-enb broken pipe error. any ideas on this?
<ceeplusplus> engb sorry
<richard28711> <richard28711> i cannot get vlc to play my dvds..can someone help\
<OerHeks> richard28711, did you follow the dvd guide?
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 Then open a terminal window and execute: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh and restart VLC
<richard28711> do u type !dvd in terminal
<OerHeks> worked for me without restart
<BluesKaj> richard28711, install kubuntu-restricted-extras for starters
<richard28711> what if i did all that
<richard28711> thank u i will try it all again
<OerHeks> richard28711, at the bottom the guide says: not all dvd's will play.
<richard28711> i cannot play any so far
<OerHeks> so you didn't do 'all that' ?
<BluesKaj> richard28711, did you download libdvdcss from the videolan site ?
<BluesKaj> and install it ?
<richard28711> i will try that now...can you install that through the terminal
<BluesKaj> richard28711, http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html , you have to add their ppa to your sources.list  then run the wget command
<richard28711> finally got it working thanks everyone
<richard28711> must have missed one of the files
<richard28711> i did not need to add ppa
<BluesKaj> did you use the git clone instead , richard28711
<richard28711> did not need that either and i have never tried the git command yet
<BluesKaj> itcan be very handy
<richard28711> i am enjoying a 3 dvd set of blues at montreaux featuring buddy guy, clarence gatemouth brown, and bobby parker so if u like blues this the best one to have
<BluesKaj> yes, i've seen parts of that concert ..well done :)
<xoxoxo> Fonts seems to be little off in Chrome on Kubuntu. On Fedora if you set the fonts to oxygen, Chrome uses Oxygen fonts for window, menu, etc. but on Kubuntu it seems to be using different fonts than what are set in systemsettings.
<spadaro> ciao
<spadaro> |list
<spadaro> !list
<ubottu> spadaro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jpwhiting> hmm, latest vivid isos in virtualbox boot into some widescreen with strange ascii looking characters that change as I move the mouse around
<jpwhiting> tried on an iso from a week ago and a fresh one today, both the same
<jpwhiting> tried turning on 3d accel and pae/nx but get the same result
<jpwhiting> just booting the live iso so far, not even to installation yet
<jpwhiting> amd64 image, is this a known issue with virtualbox ?
<jpwhiting> heh, right-ctrl-f2 then right-ctrl-f1 solved it
<jpwhiting> doh
#kubuntu 2015-02-20
<Guest35606> hi
<Guest35606> Kubuntu is good?
<Guest35606> or opensuse is better?
<mattnpat> Huh,
<mattnpat> Kubuntu is an ubuntu derivative, you get all the advantages of ubuntu, but it's based around KDE.
<mattnpat> On opensuse, it's it's own good system, and alot of people say that it's the best distrinution for KDE.
<mattnpat> *distribution.
<mattnpat> Oh, wait, he's gone.
<Guest65340> hi all can someone help me find the printer driver for Canon LBP6030W printer.
<Guest65340> I'm wondering what PPD printer it's under.
<OerHeks> LBP6030W is not listed in openprinting database :-(
<OerHeks> and no linux printerdriver in http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/printers_multifunction/laser_printers/imageclass_lbp6030w#DriversAndSoftware
<juacom99_> hi, i'm trying to run this programm http://sb0t5.codeplex.com/ using wine and i got this error http://pastebin.com/8GJtacNC. i alreaddy try to install vc2005 and newers but is not fixing the problme, I download the file msvcr100_clr0400.dll and put it in windows/System32 and it said a function is not implemented
<juacom99_> sorry pastebin expire. here's a new one http://pastebin.com/eAtPMAHM
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mattnpat> Hey again.
<Guest76703> OerHeks: can I use the drivers from Android on desktop Linux?
<Guest76703> Even if I can extract the PPD?
<valorie> Guest76703: how would the drivers work?
<valorie> drivers are device-dependent, usually
<Guest76703> valorie: android is linux underneath
<Guest76703> valorie: if canon is providing a driver for the printer on android then that driver should work in desktop linux
<valorie> of course it is linux
<valorie> but a driver has to work on both ends, not just one
<Guest76703> valorie: what ends?
<valorie> it might work for the printer, but why would it work on your laptop/desktop?
<Guest76703> valorie: what are you talking about?
<valorie> that is why there will be multiple driver files available for the same device such as a printer
<valorie> we have drivers available for most things
<valorie> if you have kubuntu installed, there will probably be a canon printer driver available if it isn't installed by default
<valorie> all pre-configured
<Guest76703> well obviously there isn't
<valorie> sorry?
<paul__> Is someone avaliable to help me get my wireless working again?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paul__> realtek rtl8188ee not showing in network list how can I fix this?
<hateball> paul__: are you on 14.04 or 14.10 ?
<paul__> Actually 15.04 but I was hopeing for pointers to fix it anyway.
<hateball> That would be over in #ubuntu+1 then
<paul__> Ah, Thanks
<hateball> Being that it is dependant on the kernel you're running
<paul__> I was comming to the conclusion.
<hateball> At any rate, my experience with Realtek is that I no longer will have anything to do with them. But with some luck and tears you may get it working
<paul__> LOL new laptop.  I hate the things but, the wife insisted.  I wish I had my desktop.
<hateball> paul__: a quick google hinted that kernel 3.14 might "just work". 3.13 is what is in 14.04, so I'd assume you'd have a later kernel in 15.04
<lordievader> hateball: 3.16 is in 15.04
<lordievader> Err 3.18*
<hateball> lordievader: Alright
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<desertgreyfox> hey everybody
<petruta> Greetings, Earth cratures
<Cyberpirate> At last, Kubuntu installed
<soee> nie
<soee> *nice
<Cyberpirate> n'ice indeed
<Cyberpirate> It's been quite a while since I haven't had Linux installed on a computer
<Cyberpirate> actually this computer is not mine
<Cyberpirate> but I will also be using it when needed
<Cyberpirate> and since Windose is so stoopid that can't see the soundcard properly
<Cyberpirate> despite all the drivers whatever
<Cyberpirate> I had to put linux,namely Kubuntu, because K looks better than Gnome or whtever new name
<Cyberpirate> and I am glad I did. These later versions of Ubuntu I must say I am very pleased with
<Cyberpirate> the older version probably 5 was not what I needed
<Cyberpirate> or It was Gnome whatever
<Cyberpirate> the first Linux I ever used was Knoppix 3.2 in 2003
<soee> Cyberpirate: you will love Kubuntu with plasma 5
<Cyberpirate> and I used mostly live systems, except for a while with Mandriva and PcLinuxOS whatever
<Cyberpirate> I love it already
<soee> yuo are probbly on 14.10 right ?
<Cyberpirate> what I have hre is  Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma4
<soee> yup, and Kubuntu 15.04 will ship with Plasma 5 :)
<Cyberpirate> so what's the difference between the plasma 4 and 5?
<soee> you have KDE4
<Cyberpirate> I chose to install the latest stable version
<Cyberpirate> because I don't know the beta one if it is ok or it has some bugs
<Cyberpirate> the only bug that I like is Bugs Bunny :P
<hateball> 15.04 is only 2 months off, so
<soee> Cyberpirate: plasma 5: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z2u1pM8PeY
<Cyberpirate> gracias, soee
<Cyberpirate> I will check it out
<Cyberpirate> I was using a netbook which TOTALLY sucks and I wanted to go back to using my desktop
<Cyberpirate> but I had to fix this one as well, after failing and having to replace the motherboard
<Cyberpirate> soundcard issues with windows bla bla
<Cyberpirate> so now I will be using this one instead of my win XP desktop which I used when I am home
<Cyberpirate> since I was travelling a lot got used to the laptop more
<soee> :)
<Cyberpirate> but desktops are more versatile and more comfortable to use
<Cyberpirate> Actually I was using external keyboard and mouse on the laptop sometimes
<Cyberpirate> when space available
<soee> Cyberpirate: i work mostly on my laptop and its perfectly fine
<Cyberpirate> if it is not a netbook I am positive it should be fine
<Cyberpirate> hey, have you heard of a program called TIPPTRAINER?
<soee> im not sure, something to proactice keyboard
<Cyberpirate> It was on that old knoppix from 2002. and  haven't seen it since and it was rather good
<Cyberpirate> for typing training
<Cyberpirate> I just need to increase my speed
<Cyberpirate> but do you know a place where I can get it?
<Cyberpirate> because I looked for it and didn't find it
<Cyberpirate> hey question for whoever knows better
<Cyberpirate> I am well-aware that in windows, if I open more than 20 tabs in firefox I get massive RAM consumption
<Cyberpirate> and when I use the new versions of skype I get massive consumption of CPU
<Cyberpirate> I want to test and try if I have the same issue here
<Cyberpirate> I will download that skype that I could test to be working
<Cyberpirate> which is this one:
<Cyberpirate> http://skype.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<Cyberpirate> my camera is detected just fine, I just have to change some settings to activate the bulit-in microphone on it
<Cyberpirate> I see a lot of people on this channel
<Cyberpirate> I presume that the default server on Quasel gets the job done
<BluesKaj> Cyberpirate, I haven't used skype for a while , but I always had success with the static version, if that's still avaialble
<Cyberpirate> for whoever wants to IRC for the first time on ubuntu
<Cyberpirate> static version? can you translate
 * Cyberpirate is a bit dumb
<BluesKaj> just google ststic skype
<BluesKaj> static
<Cyberpirate> I heard that since Microsoft took over skype there are issues with skype on linux
<Cyberpirate> and I tested that particular version and it works just fine
<Cyberpirate> onwindows on that netbook I can't send files
<Cyberpirate> and when I change location I can't get video call fron ONLY ONE contact
<Cyberpirate> ok thanks mate:)
<Cyberpirate> hey, when do you think IRC was in it's hay days?
<lordievader> Statically linked, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> it still is IMO despite all the texting and social media
<Cyberpirate> I used IMO on web brower
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes I believe so
<Cyberpirate> but It doesn't work any more without some account
<Cyberpirate> I prefer using things without accounts
<Cyberpirate> such as IRC
<Cyberpirate> but IRC is rather dead now comparing to some years ago
<Cyberpirate> I hope I am not flooding you with my typing
<Cyberpirate> :P
<BluesKaj> dead in the sense that the frivolous use is gone from irc
<Cyberpirate> au contrair
<Cyberpirate> they are the ones who persist in staying
<BluesKaj> but we are offtopic
<Cyberpirate> and I can see so many assholes on the servers that were once full of people now they are ghost servers
<lordievader> This conversation starts to get offtopic, could you guys continue in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Cyberpirate> and mostly idiots lurking there
<Cyberpirate> Aye, aye, skipper :)
<BluesKaj> the persistent users are more serious and interesting
<Cyberpirate> you are right as well but you are also wrong
<Cyberpirate> in the case of some servers such as Undernet, it is the way I said
<Cyberpirate> and even there there are very good people who are there since the old days and they are great
<Cyberpirate> but there are more assholes there I suppose now left from then
<Cyberpirate> or maybe they left becaue they don't have  many victims left
<Cyberpirate> well I am glad to know there are reliable people still around here
<Cyberpirate> and on this server I am sure if there is any issue about ubuntu I can ask
<Cyberpirate> even though I have someone I can ask any time if I get my ears stuck
<Cyberpirate> but ubuntu works flawless as I can see
<Cyberpirate> no headaches
<BluesKaj> +
<Cyberpirate> I remember when I used to boot from liveCD that even teh colors were better on the display on linux
<anonymous_> ]-[ 4 C K 3 R  T3CK
<BluesKaj> well we have serious jerks for sure, but soem a re very knowledgeable and they can be helpful
<BluesKaj> anonymous_, ??
<anonymous_> Yes
<anonymous_> How Are You This Morning
<Cyberpirate> lol, helpful jerks?
<Cyberpirate> :P
<BluesKaj> yup
<Cyberpirate> that sounds a bit contradictory
<anonymous_> Yep
<Cyberpirate> hey, anonymus, where's your mask?
<lordievader> Again, this is Kubuntu support. Please join #kubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter.
<Cyberpirate> network mask:P
<BluesKaj> some have knowledge about linux , but social graces are no where to be found :)
<anonymous_> It is in another part of the country
<anonymous_> Today
<Cyberpirate> you just need to approach them gingerly :P
<anonymous_> You can't find me Any way morning does not mean the sun is comming up !!
<anonymous_> Thank You
<anonymous_> For thee
<Cyberpirate> Art thou?
<anonymous_> So do you think ISIS was a good KILL
<anonymous_>  There servers shut down for communication
<anonymous_> I wonder because they are FREEDOM Fighters but the Kill people
<anonymous_> That they are not sure of therir targets
<drawkward> lordievader: is it possible to run a software on kubuntu, and at the same time see which methods or functions are being called in that software's code?
<anonymous_> *Their
<lordievader> drawkward: You mean strace?
<lordievader> anonymous_: This is not the place to talk about that.
<anonymous_> Got it
<anonymous_> just wanted to read
<lordievader> anonymous_: Also see /topic
<anonymous_> Okay
<anonymous_> Got it
<drawkward> lordievader: i am reading the source code of some softwares and i would like to understand them better by knowing which functions are being called
<lordievader> drawkward: gdb ;)
<drawkward> thanks lordievader!
<drawkward> lordievader: can you tell me how and when you wrote your first patch for open source software?
<lordievader> drawkward: I havent yet ;)
<lordievader> But hanging around in #kubuntu-devel is a good start.
<drawkward> okay :)
<swarnendu> mozilla crashes often
<swarnendu> ubuntu 14.10
<swarnendu> :\
<charly_> ?
#kubuntu 2015-02-21
<madprops> hi
<madprops> if i install 15.04 alpha 2
<madprops> would i be able to upgrade to the final release when it comes out?
<catopett> Need help
<catopett> Noen Norske her?
<catopett> Noen Norske her?
<TomyLobo_r> you know, i like kde... but why does "apt-get install konsole --no-install-recommends" get me aspell?
<TomyLobo_r> also, kwin and xming dont work together very well :)
<valorie> TomyLobo_r: recommends are one thing; dependencies are another
<valorie> !info xming
<valorie> huh
<ubottu> Package xming does not exist in utopic
<valorie> that would be why, I guess
<TomyLobo_r> i'm running kwin on a trusty vagrant box, xming on windows
<valorie> then how would they interact?
<TomyLobo_r> X forwarding
<TomyLobo_r> konsole looks a bit crappy on xming without kwin
<TomyLobo_r> but still a ton better than xterm :)
<TomyLobo_r> and the handling is better than anything i found for windows
<TomyLobo_r> vagrant ssh -c 'konsole --nofork' :)
<TomyLobo_r> now it sticks
<valorie> nice, I'm glad you found a solution
<TomyLobo_r> not really... it's still a ton of depndencies i dont really need and it's still looking windowsy
<TomyLobo_r> oh well
<catopett> Hi folks, someone that can help me with a problem?
<TomyLobo_r> we cant know that until you state the problem
<catopett> Ok, i have a sim card reader and looking for a program that can reset sim cards pin and puk
<catopett> The sim card reader has PL2303 chipset
<TomyLobo> first of all, that sounds like it might be applied to stolen sim cards and second, it doesnt sound like it has anything to do with kubuntu
<catopett> It is NOT stolen, i did not remember pincode and did put in wrong puk
<TomyLobo> so, instead of requesting a new one from the operator, you buy a sim card reader?
<catopett> Yes
<valorie> in any case, we have nothing that can do such things
<TomyLobo> and if you misplace your mobile, you buy an imsi catcher, right? :)
<valorie> this is off-topic for this chan
<catopett> And other thing as well, i have KUBUNTU 14.04, and want to upgrade to 14.10 with apt-get, howdo?
<valorie> and probably not good for #kubuntu-offtopic either
<valorie> catopett: you have to make sure that the LTS flag isn't turned on
<TomyLobo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS
<valorie> muon is probably the easiest place to do that
<catopett> How do i turn it off?
<valorie> I believe the page that TomyLobo
<valorie> linked will show you
<valorie> yep
<TomyLobo> strange... for once it worked, now when i start konsole using "vagrant ssh -c 'konsole --nofork'", i get a segfault
<valorie> :(
<TomyLobo> rebooting and restarting the x server didnt help either :/
<TomyLobo> you know what, i forgot to set DISPLAY :D
<catopett> Is there a kubuntu distro for radiohams?
<lhorace> I want to say... 30 people agree with me... I iknow the whole world.....hoopefull people can speak up﻿
<lhorace> Now I am at 100
<lhorace> read the link
<valorie> catopett: you mean an application?
<valorie> I don't see why you would need a whole distro, although I guess there could be something
<valorie> lessee if ubottu knows anything
<valorie> !radio
<valorie> nope
<valorie> !ham
<valorie> fooey
<valorie> looky: http://www.shackbox.net/
<valorie> catopett: ^^
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> !hamradio
<valorie> piffle
 * valorie gives us
<valorie> up
<lordievader> !info gnuradio
<ubottu> gnuradio (source: gnuradio): GNU Radio Software Radio Toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.3-9 (utopic), package size 5851 kB, installed size 60580 kB
<lordievader> ^?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MoonUnit`> hi
<TheBigDeal> when i install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop i lost my default kubuntu-desktop, and i will no longer see desktop options in the login screen, what should i do?
<BluesKaj> TheBigDeal,it seems plasma5 has become your default desktop which it's supposed to do
<TheBigDeal> BluesKaj: when i had plasma4, it was showing me 'Plasma Workspace', But it's not a problem, the problem is that i will see nothing except the old background when i login :(
<doublex> Hello. I4m testing Nightly. I'd like to upgrade to Kubuntu. But it doesn't look so easy. Moreover, i fear that if I find a bud, it would be hard to say if it is a KDE or a Nghtky bug. Any Yoda here? ^^ <doublex>: Or Obi-wan?
<doublex> (By the way. Leïa must be a Jedi Master, now ^^ )
<BluesKaj> doublex, what do you want to do exactly? ...forget the star wars references and just answer the question
<doublex> I'm alraedy testing Nightly. I ant to upgrade my 14.04 Unity to KDE. (Kubuntu, if i'm not mistaken). And test both Nightly and KDE. 1) Can I do that? 2) if yes, how?
<doublex> Hey, BluesKaj!
<doublex> You again!
<Quintasan> doublex: No ide what Nightly is but you can install kubuntu-desktop to get KDE on your Ubuntu install.
<Quintasan> idea*
<doublex> I've already done several things
<doublex> I can't go farther than login page
<BluesKaj> doublex, just below the login there should be an option to choose unitry or kde
<doublex> Nightly is FF38
<doublex> (test)
<BluesKaj> in the dropdown
<doublex> ok
<Quintasan> What BluesKaj said. The desktop environment is not really related to Firefox
<doublex> I choose kde?
<doublex> ok
<doublex> So np
<Quintasan> doublex: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/kdeoneiric03.png
<Quintasan> Something like this
<Quintasan> There you pick KDE and log in as usual.
<doublex> I don't have tis IHM
<doublex> Looks I have installed something more "gutsy"....
<doublex> I've got a blue IHM
<doublex> So
<BluesKaj> IHM?
<doublex> A solution would be reinstall 14.04, and do what you say? apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<doublex> Interface Homme (man) Machine
<doublex> In English?
<Quintasan> doublex: If you have no idea what are you doing I propose that you just install Kubuntu
<doublex> The full OS!!!!
<BluesKaj> doublex, ctl+alt+F1-F6 login and  run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<doublex> Tried already
<BluesKaj> ok then sudo servivce lightdm restart
<doublex> Can't I DL Kubuntu already prepared?
<BluesKaj> service
<doublex> ah
<doublex> This one, I didn't tried
<BluesKaj> it'll just bring you back to the login page
<doublex> Shortly. No Kubuntu is already ready for download? I mean, Instead of DL Unity, you DL 14.04 Kubuntu?
<doublex> Directly?
<BluesKaj> doublex, do you want 14.04 or 14.10?
<doublex> LTS
<doublex> So 14?04
<doublex> 14.04
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<doublex> You really do. :)
<doublex> thx
<doublex> BluesKaj, I've really tried to install Kubunu with iso. I didn't found how. I've searched. But I didn't found
<lordievader> doublex: Make a live-cd or a live-usb, boot from it and install.
<doublex> That's what I've searched
<lordievader> doublex: That is what you need to do, not search.
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu, download the iso and burn it to a dvd then install , doublex
<lordievader> Or make a live-usb with unetbootin from the iso.
<doublex> Iv've downloaded it. burned it into a dvd. After, I don't know how to do
<doublex> To install it
<BluesKaj> doublex, make sure your BIOS has cdrom as first boot in the boot sequence
<doublex> Ah. OK. thx
<doublex> Both of you.
<doublex> :)
<doublex> BluesKaj, i've got a dual boot. Installing Kubuntu will not erase my 8.1? (2 hd)
<likemindead> I've installed all the latest upgrades for Kubuntu 15.04 & my windows are all borked. Anyone else?
<doublex> By the way...
<doublex> No. Step by step
<BluesKaj> doublex, not just install it to the existing ext4/Linux partition. Do you have both / and /home ext4 partitions?
<BluesKaj> not=no ,
<MoonUnit`> libregeekingkid_, not with the latest updates vivid is usable for me (radeon tahiti)
<MoonUnit`> gah
<MoonUnit`> likemindead,
<likemindead> Yo!
<doublex> I've gor 2 hard drives
<doublex> got
<doublex> 1 SSD for Linux, and another one
<MoonUnit`> likemindead, when i first installed it had to disbale colortiling but that seems to be fixed now
<doublex> Ok$
<likemindead> Hmm.
<doublex> I think it will be OK.
<likemindead> Thanks.
<doublex> Ok
<doublex> I do it
<MoonUnit`> have noticed gtk icons missing from apps in kubuntu vivid
<BluesKaj> doublex, do you want to save the data from your linux install like media/music/video/photos , if any ?
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<doublex> Thx, BluesKaj. For me, Linux is for serious things. To entertainment, I use Windows 8.1. (Games....)
<doublex> Ok., BluesKaj. Here we go
<BluesKaj> so you can jus6t reformat the existing linux partition and run the dvd installer , doublex
<doublex> Yes, Master Jedi. :)
<doublex> Waait
<BluesKaj> heh
<doublex> The DVD won't erase himself old datas?
<doublex> Ok
<BluesKaj> doublex, the installer will ask you where to install kubuntu , choose the existing linux partition
<doublex> Time to go
<doublex> Ok
<doublex> That's all folks.
<doublex> :)
<knro> Who is working on Kubutu desktop polish?
<BluesKaj> knro, polish? do you mean the language?
<knro> BluesKaj: No I meant general polish, there a lot of things that could see improvement
<BluesKaj> knro, you could ask in #kubuntu-devel , however it's really dead in there today :/
<OerHeks> knro, take a look at plasma 5 i guess
<knro> BluesKaj: Thanks, I'll check it out
<BluesKaj> now that needs polish :)
<knro> OerHeks: It's not about Plasma5, but the default kicker structure is not really user or noob friendly. It's been the same structure for years
<BluesKaj> knro, whynot just use the quicklaunch widget and place your fav apps there
<knro> BluesKaj: I'm talking about distro defaults. Of course I have no issues installing what I want
<BluesKaj> knro, I thought you were being critical about the clunky access to apps thru the kicker
<knro> BluesKaj: That's another story :-)
<knro> BluesKaj: How would a new user know how much hard drive space they have and how much left? Someone completely new to Linux?
<BluesKaj> knro, just have to check in dolphin at the botttom for space on the drive by righr clicking there and checking space information
<Dhan> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<Dhan> !Mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<Coldfusionstorm> How do i see what version of plasma im running?
<knro> BluesKaj: no info here, it display # of folders, right click displays options to "unmount" etc.. but nothing on disk utilization.
<yofel> Coldfusionstorm: System Settings > About System
<BluesKaj> knro, at the bottom middle , rightclick
<Coldfusionstorm> ah thanks
<Coldfusionstorm> also, i have a "no updates are availbale" in muon
<Coldfusionstorm> but the icon is yellow with a ! in the middle
<Coldfusionstorm> Plasma 5 here i comes
<Coldfusionstorm> well
<Coldfusionstorm> i have some font error
<Coldfusionstorm> from some time ago
<Coldfusionstorm> some mslibfonts
<Coldfusionstorm> should i be worred?
<Coldfusionstorm> *worried
<Coldfusionstorm> Also, Thanks yofel :)
<knro> BluesKaj: Why isn't this the default?
<BluesKaj> knro, dunno why, I'm not a dev...btw du -sh will how much space is in use on the drive
<BluesKaj> on the / partition rather]
<sekisushai> hello, i've got a problem with automatic load of a module : it's snd-aloop, when i load it with sudo modprobe snd-aloop, it's working. Thus I added it to /etc/modules, but at each boot it's not loaded.. i've got to reload it manually..
<BluesKaj> aloop is a kernel module sekisushai?
<sekisushai> yes
<sekisushai> it's working perfectly, but i can just load it manually, adding it to /etc/modules doesn't have any effect on its automatic load at boot time
<sekisushai> ..
<BluesKaj> is it set as Card0 in alsamixer ?
<sekisushai> no, Card2
<BluesKaj> sekisushai, in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , copy this line and paste it at the bottom then save the file,' options snd_aloop index=0 ', that will make it Card0 and it should load as default after a reboot
<sekisushai> i try, brb
<BluesKaj> sekisushai, you might also need to set the card name at the top of the list in system settings>multimedia>music>device preference
<sekisushai> works !
<sekisushai> thanks
<BluesKaj> ok sekisushai, good
<BluesKaj> sekisushai, you might also need to set the card name at the top of the list in system settings>multimedia>music>device preference
<sekisushai> in fact there is this line options snd_aloop index=-2 to prevent it to be the first sound card
<BluesKaj> change that line from -2 to 0
<BluesKaj> I wonder why it was = -2
<sekisushai> to prevent it to be the first, it's written in comments
<sekisushai> # Prevent snd-aloop from being loaded as first soundcard
<BluesKaj> sekisushai, do you have other sound chips on that pc?
<sekisushai> yes
<sekisushai> the intern chip
<sekisushai> and a usb one
<BluesKaj> ok , so you might want to make the internal sound chip a -2 witht the same string , whatever the module might be , you check with cat /proc/asound/cards , the name of thedriver will be beside the ]: in the output
<margee> stuck at login screen any help
<soee> margee: whan Kubuntu version ?
<Coldfusionstorm> Anybody have some good resources for updating to plasma 5?
<richard28711> can someone help me with clementine...it says that it is missing a plugin and i uninstalled  package and reinstalled it but it did not help
<margee> Its trusty
<margee> with Linux 3.13.0-29-generic
<richard28711> Margee r u talking to me
<soee> Coldfusionstorm: upgradon onwhat Kubuntu version ?
<soee> margee: what happens if you enter credentials ?
<margee> Actually Soee replied to my post
<margee> Soee it loop backs to login screen
<richard28711> can someone please help mee
<soee> margee: do you see th eloding screen ?
<margee> soee what is eloding ?
<soee> margee: thevloding screen
<soee> *the loding screen
<soee> crap :)  mean: the loading screen
<margee> Soee: after typing password and hitting enter dialog box disappears only background remains for asecond and then black and blank screen for 3-5 seconds and then again  login screen with a dialog box type in userid and password.
<soee> BluesKaj: any idea ? ^
<Coldfusionstorm> soee, im on 14:10
<soee> Coldfusionstorm: im not sure if it is safe atm. The next-ppa is outdated, you could use kubuntu-ci pacakages but they might break your system
<Coldfusionstorm> well, if there is a high risk of breakage il think il wait unfortunately damn
<Coldfusionstorm> thanks soee .
<soee> i suggest to wait fill Aprlil and update to Vivid
<Coldfusionstorm> Vivid?
<soee> *till
<soee> Kubuntu 15.04
<soee> it will have by defautl Plasma 5
<Coldfusionstorm> ahh
<Coldfusionstorm> but that's so far away XD
<soee> you can also download Alpha 2 and test it already
<Coldfusionstorm> the tech nerd in me want plasma 5 the rational working dude says, dude, stop just wait
<soee> im uwng Vivid since few weeks on my laptop and work machine and all works pretty nice and stable
<Coldfusionstorm> i guess i could try it in a VM
<Coldfusionstorm> proprely the best idea
<soee> also, probably next week Plsama 5.2.1 will land in Vivid archive so a lot of bugs are going to be fixed
<lordievader> I'm currently installing it to my PXE server.
<lordievader> Diskless plasma5 :D
<soee> oh you ... :D
<Coldfusionstorm> psst, because everyone has a PXE standing XD
<Coldfusionstorm> brb restart
<lordievader> It's not very difficult. And if you want an easy image setup then you just extract the iso ;)
<Coldfusionstorm> back
<Coldfusionstorm> odd, My Ethernet does not seem to Auto connect in 14.10
<lordievader> Network manager?
<Coldfusionstorm> what about it?
<lordievader> Do you use the Network Manger to manage your network cards?
<Coldfusionstorm> i don't know
<Coldfusionstorm> yes i would presume
<Coldfusionstorm> to the network manager
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: Is it set to autoconnect the ethernet connection?
<Coldfusionstorm> yes
<lordievader> Hmm, anything in the logging about network manager?
<Coldfusionstorm> "Auto matically connect to this network when available"
<Coldfusionstorm> wich logger?
<lordievader> Syslog.
<Coldfusionstorm> where do i access that
<lordievader> Or dmesg, but then you are looking for the interface.
<Coldfusionstorm> just inputting syslog does not work
<BluesKaj> Coldfusionstorm, run sudo dhclient eth0
<Coldfusionstorm> in terminal
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Shall we first try to find the problem?
<BluesKaj> that will make a connection if the eth0 is turned off , lordievader
<lordievader> BluesKaj: No it wont, it will throw an dhcp request over that interface.
<Coldfusionstorm> the connection is online,it just does not auto connect
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: No logging in the syslog?
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/ARNQXp77
<Coldfusionstorm> that is the output of grep
<BluesKaj> yes lordievader and then it weill find the gatewway and connect
<lordievader> BluesKaj: No, in order to have a successfull dhcp answer you already have a connection. But lets not dabble in details. It doesn't give a clue what the problem might be.
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: Have you manually connected the eth0 before grepping?
<Coldfusionstorm> yes
<Coldfusionstorm> should i try a restart
<Coldfusionstorm> and run the grep again before
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: When whas your last restart? (What timecode)
<margee> on trusty which piece of software does run after lightdm on kubuntu
<Coldfusionstorm> no idea 5 minutes or so
<BluesKaj> sudo service network-manager restart
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: Here you go: (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed')
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: Could you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces?
<CrabFishes> Is there a specific channel to ask plasma5 questions?
<madeti> CrabFishes: try #plasma
<lordievader> CrabFishes: This one, #kubuntu-devel, #kde, #plasma. Have your pick ;)
<Coldfusionstorm> yes
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/EXsJ3RB2
<Coldfusionstorm> im not sure i opened it the right way
<Coldfusionstorm> to i took the console input too
<CrabFishes> thanks guys, might be a KDE generic question, im looking to configure global media key shortcuts but cant seem to find any listed in the keyboard shortcut settings
<alessandro> ciao
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: What does /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf look like?
<BluesKaj> had to boot into 14.10, konversation in plasma 5/15.04  was using almost 60% of my cpu ..6t5hat's 10X more than it should use
<Coldfusionstorm> let me get it
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/0mDt9w0R
<Coldfusionstorm> This is the file
<Coldfusionstorm> but imn getting this error from console
<Coldfusionstorm> ** (gedit:3954): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-xyO5kXMsa1: Connection refused
<Coldfusionstorm> when open them
<Coldfusionstorm> *when i
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: Gedit under KDE is strange, try using Kate.
<Coldfusionstorm> kate gives same file output
<Coldfusionstorm> but a different console error
<Coldfusionstorm> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: sudo or kdesudo?
<Coldfusionstorm> i did not sudo
<BluesKaj> the NM config file looks perfectly normal
<Coldfusionstorm> just using sudo in front of kate drops alot of errors on me
<lordievader> Yeah, I'm not really sure why NM disables the interface.
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/vFz4NDkx
<Coldfusionstorm> This is my console output from the last commands
<Coldfusionstorm> okay, so im not just imagin things
<BluesKaj> kdesudo for graphical files like kate and dolphin , Coldfusionstorm
<Coldfusionstorm> it does not auto connect right?
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: No, lines 193 till 205 from your syslog paste.
<Coldfusionstorm> iẗ́s proprely that damn ALX driver
<Coldfusionstorm> i read that the kernal have tons of problems with that
<Coldfusionstorm> but at least my internet is somewhat stable now
<Coldfusionstorm> so
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: Is it a desktop or laptop?
<Coldfusionstorm> Carrier down
<Coldfusionstorm> Laptop
<Coldfusionstorm> Gaming laptop
<lordievader> Hmm. Else I would have suggested configuring the interface in /etc/network/interfaces but for a laptop that is very nasty.
<Coldfusionstorm> Not sure if that matters
<Coldfusionstorm> why is it nasty in a laptop
<Coldfusionstorm> let me guess powermanagement controls ..../interfaces
<steven__> hey need some help
<lordievader> !ask | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<steven__> on kubuntu can teamspeak 3 be install
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: No, those configuration files are ment for servers where there is ~allways a cable plugged in. On a laptop this is not allways the case and upstart will wait 2 minutes for that network connection.
<Coldfusionstorm> ah
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: What is the output of "grep eth0 /var/log/dmesg"?
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/5stRMuY8
<Coldfusionstorm> This
<steven__> can i install teamspeak 3 on kubuntu
<Coldfusionstorm> i thought my NIC was a QR something something
<lordievader> steven__: Doesn't seem to be in the repos.
<Coldfusionstorm> steven__,
<Coldfusionstorm> http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: Hmm, you could be very nasty and write a small script in /etc/rc.local.
<steven__> i download the  Linux one right
<Coldfusionstorm> yes
<Coldfusionstorm> you will properly have to google around a bit
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: Check with ethtool if a cable is connected and then set up the connection.
<steven__> i download it not sure how to get it to install
<Coldfusionstorm> are you talking about a work around now lordievader ?
<Coldfusionstorm> because the current workaround is just using the taskbar network manager to connect
<lordievader> Most unfortunately yes. It makes no sense to me why NM is disableing the connection.
<Coldfusionstorm> it's not a huge problem, but it should work out of the box
<lordievader> Coldfusionstorm: Agreed.
<Coldfusionstorm> alright, il try posting on forums
<Coldfusionstorm> steven__, 2 sec, let me try installing it
<lordievader> steven__: Is it a .deb?
<Coldfusionstorm> no
<Coldfusionstorm> it's a .run
<lordievader> sudo sh ./<foo>.dun
<lordievader> .run*
<steven__> i download it to the kubuntu desktop
<lordievader> steven__: Open a terminal: cd Desktop&&sudo sh ./<name-of-the-thing>.run
<lordievader> Or ofcourse: sudo sh Desktop/<name-of-the-thing>.run
<steven__> thank you
<BluesKaj> Coldfusionstorm,were you connecting via wifi previous to try ing with the ethernet connection?
<Coldfusionstorm> no
<Coldfusionstorm> not today
<BluesKaj> but you did so in the recent past
<Coldfusionstorm> sure i change between wireless and    Cable depending on where in the house i am what am doing ect
<Coldfusionstorm> but in this casei was just starting my computer
<BluesKaj> Coldfusionstorm, but why? surely once you have a wifi connection setup it should work throughout the house and even outside
<Coldfusionstorm> Why would i use wireless when i can use cable?
 * BluesKaj shrugs , convenience ?
<Coldfusionstorm> yeah, i play games so.. Latency
<Coldfusionstorm> also i download lots of large files
<Coldfusionstorm> Anyways,m Thanks for the help Everybody
<steven__> is it  say the command not found
<steven__> download linux teamspeak 3  in download
<lordievader> steven__: What have you typed exactly?
<steven__> open terminal
<lordievader> steven__: What did you type into the terminal?
<steven__> teamspeak3-client-linuxx86-3.0.16
<lordievader> steven__: That is not what I said: sudo sh Desktop/teamspeak3-client-linuxx86-3.0.16.run
<steven__> now it saying no such file or directory
<steven__> teamspeak3  linux in download folder
<lordievader> 21-20:18 < steven__> i download it to the kubuntu desktop
<steven__> i am really new to this has just come way from windows xp
<steven__> i just move it to desktop now
<steven__> any way guy and girl some one add teamspeak3 in the software centre be so easy for me to click to get this towork
<steven__> how do i get the teamspeak3 client -linux to install  dont no what command i need to put in
<steven__> this what i go ok  it     \desktops\teamspeak3-client-linux x86-3-2  what command i need
<chicken_> buckistan.myshopify.com
<steven__> this what i go ok  it     \desktops\teamspeak3-client-linux x86-3-2  what command i need
<steven__> to install this on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> steven__, right click on the teamspeak file,  choose properties, then copy and paste the complete file name from the addressbar, and paste here , so we can look at it.
<steven__> ok
<lordievader> steven__: I already told you several times: sudo sh Desktop/teamspeak3-client-linux x86-3-2.run (or however the thing is called)
<steven__> brb
<Steven__> i am back here the info of where this is  ok
<BluesKaj> lordievader, sh with a .run file ?
<Coldfusionstorm> Steven__,
<Coldfusionstorm> when you have packed the files out
<Coldfusionstorm> dubble click ts3client_runscript.sh
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl
<Steven__> dubble click it
<lordievader> bprompt_: Yes, look at the nvidia driver ;)
<Steven__> and it got the scrips
 * bprompt_ looks at the nvidia driver, it looks nice
<Steven__> this where it is ok
<Steven__> koshy@GCHQWING:~/Downloads$
<bprompt_> ln -s bprompt_  BluesKaj
<Steven__> koshy@GCHQWING:~/Downloads$ /TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.16.run
<Steven__> really going to need help on this
<Coldfusionstorm> alright
<dougl> LOL bprompt_
<Coldfusionstorm> steven, Do you have a terminal open
<Steven__> yep
<Coldfusionstorm> go to downloads
<Coldfusionstorm> with it
<Steven__> yep
<dougl> when you run stuff ./foo-run
<Coldfusionstorm> akright
<Coldfusionstorm> now  write
<Coldfusionstorm> sh ./teamspeak name here
<Coldfusionstorm> to make it easy
<Coldfusionstorm> rename the file
<dougl> or team<tab key>
<Coldfusionstorm> yes but tab might not always work
<Coldfusionstorm> can you get it to work Steven__?
<Steven__> no luck
<Coldfusionstorm> well, steven
<Coldfusionstorm> i can tell you this
<Coldfusionstorm> you need to exstract the file
<Coldfusionstorm> with sh
<Coldfusionstorm> i would google it
<Coldfusionstorm> i have it working now
<Coldfusionstorm> the same file you have
<dougl> right, luck is never on your side.... copy and paste the 2 lines, what you typed adn what the response was Stern
<Steven__> wish add teamspeak 3 to the sofware centre it be so easy for me
<dougl> use mumble
<Steven__> oshy@GCHQWING:~/Downloads$ /TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.16
<dougl> you forgot the "."
<Steven__> where it goto go
<dougl> ./TeamSp<tab key> enterkey
<dougl> when you hit the tab key it completes to a point where you can make a choice again... so when you hit tab key if nothing happens hit it again and it will give you a list of options
<dougl> if there is only one option it will fill in to the end of .run and you can hit enter then
<Coldfusionstorm> The tab thing does not always work for me
<dougl> if it is bash it will
<dougl> and arent we assuming 14.10 or other lts distro - I am
<dougl> anyway I did not want to jack the channel or any thing just hate to see my linux brothers struggling
<Coldfusionstorm> no, feel free, do help him out
<dougl> yep that's what we are all here for :)
<Steven__> you wood think it linux program   teamspeak3  click and install
<Coldfusionstorm> it is
<Coldfusionstorm> you just can't figure out how to exstract it
<dougl> Steven__, linux is case sensative and needs to be pointed at executables that are not in the defined path - even current dir you are in you have to point to that is the "."
<Coldfusionstorm> rename the file to teamspeak3
<Coldfusionstorm> the do from terminal
<dougl> tar -xvf Team nm
<Coldfusionstorm> sudo sh teamspeak3
<Steven__> wish this desktop have remot link
<dougl> it does
<Steven__> be so dam easy
<Coldfusionstorm> it IS easy
<Coldfusionstorm> have you renamed the file you downloaded
<Steven__> really sorry i hold you guy up known how busy you guy are some one walking way from windows  rip off  to linux
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/HBbzCJM9
<Coldfusionstorm> look at pastebin Steven__
<Coldfusionstorm> see the folder i am in
<Coldfusionstorm> and what there is in it
<Steven__> rename the file to TeamSpeak3.run
<Coldfusionstorm> yes
<Steven__> click it i get TeamSpeak3.run kate come up
<Coldfusionstorm> yes don't click it
<Coldfusionstorm> in terminal
<Steven__> ok
<Coldfusionstorm> you are in the folder
<Coldfusionstorm> then do
<Coldfusionstorm> sh TeamSpeak3.run
<Coldfusionstorm> you might have to do sudo sh TeamSpeak3.run
<Steven__> koshy@GCHQWING:~/Downloads$
<Coldfusionstorm> good
<dougl> you kids and your point and click - hang in there Steven__
<Coldfusionstorm> if you click dir
<Coldfusionstorm> what do you get
<Coldfusionstorm> write
<Coldfusionstorm> *write dir
<Steven__>  Command 'zwrite' from package 'zephyr-clients' (universe) *write: command not found koshy@GCHQWING:~/Downloads$
<Coldfusionstorm> just
<Coldfusionstorm> dir
<Coldfusionstorm> "dir"
<Steven__> type  dir  get this
<Steven__> koshy@GCHQWING:~/Downloads$ dir TeamSpeak3..run
<dougl> ls
<Coldfusionstorm> great
<dougl> ls is the linux dir command
<Coldfusionstorm> This is wrong
<Coldfusionstorm> TeamSpeak3..run
<Coldfusionstorm> it should look like this
<Steven__> fix it
<Coldfusionstorm> TeamSpeak3.run
<Coldfusionstorm> rename it again
<Steven__> koshy@GCHQWING:~/Downloads$ dir TeamSpeak3.run
<Coldfusionstorm> good
<Coldfusionstorm> yes
<Coldfusionstorm> now do
<Coldfusionstorm> sh Teamspeak3.run
<Coldfusionstorm> it will then ask you to press enter
<Coldfusionstorm> press enter
<Coldfusionstorm> and then Q
<Coldfusionstorm> and then Y
<Steven__> get this
<Steven__> koshy@GCHQWING:~/Downloads$ sh Teamspeak3.run sh: 0: Can't open Teamspeak3.run koshy@GCHQWING:~/Downloads$
<Coldfusionstorm> okay
<Coldfusionstorm> try sudo sh TeamSpeak3.run
<Steven__> now it ask for the password
<Coldfusionstorm> GREAT!
<Coldfusionstorm> put in password
<lordievader> Is the executable bit set?
<Steven__> Welcome to the TeamSpeak 3 Client for Linux on x86 installer  In order to install this software you are required to accept the license agreement, please press return to view the license.  You can scroll with the arrow keys and quit the viewer by pressing 'q'. [RETURN]
<lordievader> And can't open sounds like a wrong argument.
<dougl> lordievader, I would have chown or chmod
<lordievader> Hmm, never mind.
<Coldfusionstorm> Great, Steven__ , Press enter (the [return] button]
<Coldfusionstorm> and then Q
<Coldfusionstorm> a new folder with teamspeak in it should open
<Steven__> shweet
<dougl> right on
<Coldfusionstorm> insinde the new teamspeak folder
<Coldfusionstorm> there should be a file named ts3client_runscript.sh
<Coldfusionstorm> just click it! :D
<dougl> good show guys!!!
<Steven__> click it
<Coldfusionstorm> yes
<dougl> but seriously why the TS love ?
<Coldfusionstorm> because that is what his guild, or friends use
<Coldfusionstorm> or whateverf
<Coldfusionstorm> the point is he needs it
<dougl> yep - k
<Steven__> is it in stall now
<Coldfusionstorm> you can use it from that folder now
<Coldfusionstorm> it is not registered in the start menu unfortunately
<Steven__> got the folder  with teamspea3 in it
<Coldfusionstorm> yes
<Coldfusionstorm> ts3client.sh
<Coldfusionstorm> run that
<dougl> what is the awesome game?
<Coldfusionstorm> the precise name is ts3client_runscript.sh
<Coldfusionstorm> just click it
<Steven__> shweet it work
 * Coldfusionstorm Drops a tear of sweat
<Coldfusionstorm> nice!
<Coldfusionstorm> Grats :D
<Steven__> thank you guy very much for all of your hard work helping me
<Coldfusionstorm> Sure ;)
<Coldfusionstorm> Glad you got it working
<Steven__> this lot bettbetter and ripoff windows lolol
<Coldfusionstorm> be sure to have the right microphone setup
<darthanubis> does amarok work for anyone?
<dougl> two days of grief and a nervous breakdown and help from the chat room -> Linux always works
<soee> darthanubis: sure
<Steven__> lol
<Coldfusionstorm> well it's getting better dougl
<Steven__> i be working on this for 2 week
<Coldfusionstorm> darthanubis, it does not work for me either
<Steven__> working it out
<Coldfusionstorm> just instantly crashes
<dougl> oh yeah - I said 2 days... used to be two weeks
<darthanubis> thats what is happening here
<darthanubis> crash instantly
<soee> with what errors ?
<Coldfusionstorm> it just closes instantly
<darthanubis> I using Clementine instead, but curious about the Amarok issue
<soee> darthanubis: my suggestion: try to disable plugins you are not using
<Coldfusionstorm> it throws a quick error and then closes
<soee> like various services integration
<Steven__> really hop  put teamspeak 3 on sofware centre
<Coldfusionstorm> i actually get a error message now
<darthanubis> dbus error mysql error is debug mode
<Coldfusionstorm> Sorry, Ubuntu 14.10 has experienced an internal error
<Coldfusionstorm> and amarok is listed in this
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/RTLDH1Xf
<soee> darthanubis: on 14.10 ?
<darthanubis> yes
<lordievader> darthanubis: amarok: Fatal IO error: client killed, what is the output of 'strace -eopen amarok'?
<Coldfusionstorm> This is the amarok error i get
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/c04wtSen
<Coldfusionstorm> This is my Error report with the command Given
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/snYs9LKx
<Coldfusionstorm> im not trying to hihack here, just inputting my stuff too as it seems that we have the same error
<lordievader> Hmm, "Could not parse stylesheet of widget 0x2930d40" sounds like it could cause trouble.
<lordievader> Mamarok, werent you the maintainer of Amarok? You might want to take a look at the above.
<darthanubis> Coldfusionstorm: I'm glad you piped up:)
<Coldfusionstorm> yeah, it's good to know one is not alone with ones problems :)
<darthanubis> exactly!:)
<Coldfusionstorm> but that seems to be that :/
<darthanubis> indeed
<darthanubis> but maybe it takes a while to parse all that data
<darthanubis> my output was a lot of debug stuff
<Coldfusionstorm> it proprely does
<Coldfusionstorm> but would be nice to know if anybody even looked at it
<darthanubis> but it seems to be a dbus error, mysql, and it not liking the vlc phonon backend
<darthanubis> but it crashed with the regular gstreamer backend
<Coldfusionstorm> i wonder if VLC does it
<Coldfusionstorm> mine amarok worked in the beginning
<Coldfusionstorm> il try uninstalling VLC
<darthanubis> mine worked upon installation and started crashing before I installed vlc backend. I installed vlc backend to fix the issue
<darthanubis> Clementine is a better player anyway
<darthanubis> Just like for everything to work
<Coldfusionstorm> yeah did not seem to have effect either
<Mamarok> lordievader: I am not a maintainer, no, just handling bugs and doing support
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: whjat tdid you change before this happened?
<Coldfusionstorm> nothing i can remember
<Coldfusionstorm> *remember
<Coldfusionstorm> amarok suddenlt just did not work
<Coldfusionstorm> it did not work before the update to 14.10 either
<Mamarok> weird, Kubuntu 14.10?
<Coldfusionstorm> yes
<Coldfusionstorm> i should note that this installation was originally a ubuntu installation
<Coldfusionstorm> and i plugged KDE down on top of it
<Mamarok> that shouldn't matter, did you do a system updated or something the like?
<Coldfusionstorm> i do update my system now and then (with muon updater)
<Coldfusionstorm> but nothing i noticed
<Coldfusionstorm> like installing a update and then amarok stopped working
<Mamarok> weird, whcih exact Phonon bac kend do you use?
<Coldfusionstorm> How do i check that
<Coldfusionstorm> GStreaner
<Coldfusionstorm> *streamer
<Mamarok> and could you please provide the output of amarok -d --nofork?
<Coldfusionstorm> 4.7.80
<Mamarok> well, the phonon-backend-gstreamer, yes, but which exact version of it?
<Mamarok> ah, thx
<Mamarok> same backend I use
<Coldfusionstorm> np
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/wjTzbqJh
<Coldfusionstorm> it ended with a segfault
<Coldfusionstorm> core dumped
<Coldfusionstorm> http://pastebin.com/wjTzbqJh
<Mamarok> do you use any external scripts?
<Coldfusionstorm> no
<Coldfusionstorm> ive hardly ever used Amarok
<Mamarok> weird, something must have been changed on your system to cause a crash just like this, out of the blue
<Coldfusionstorm> i do use serveral desktop widgets tho
<Mamarok> irrelevant, you do use the regular KDE, you didn't trxy toisntall plasma 5 or some such?
<Coldfusionstorm> no, i specifically did not try to update to Plasma 5
<Coldfusionstorm> because the risk of breakage was too high
<Mamarok> let's try to rule out, step by step, I suspect something was removed amarok does need to work correctly
<Coldfusionstorm> alright
<Mamarok> so let's remove the config files, do this:
<Mamarok> rm $HOME/.kde/share/config/amarok*
<Mamarok> don't erase anything else
<Coldfusionstorm> okay
<Coldfusionstorm> does this * need to be there
<Coldfusionstorm> it's a wildcard correct
<aspects2015> Hi
<Coldfusionstorm> alright
<Mamarok> yes, as there are 3 config files
<Mamarok> and we try to restart with a clean config
<Coldfusionstorm> alright, done
<aspects2015> I lost my Kubuntu graphics any idea how can i fix this?
<Mamarok> so run amarok -d --nofork again
<Mamarok> aspects2015: which graphics? which Kubuntu version?
<aspects2015> Mamarok: 14.10
<Coldfusionstorm> Alright
<Coldfusionstorm> that worked
<Coldfusionstorm> i did have to do
<Coldfusionstorm> amarok -d --nofork
<Coldfusionstorm> instead of run
<Coldfusionstorm> run gave me a command not found
<aspects2015> Mamarok: I encountered some problems when i installed Plasma5
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: I guess you had some script gone havoc
<Coldfusionstorm> download of charts seems to have failed
<aspects2015> Mamarok: so i decided to go back to kde
<Mamarok> aspects2015: plasma 5 is not supported in current Kubuntu release anyway, it's not even beta yet
<Coldfusionstorm> Alright
<Coldfusionstorm> Well, Thanks
<aspects2015> Mamarok: oh, :(
<Coldfusionstorm> darthanubis,
<Coldfusionstorm> Look above
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: the free musci charts website was disabled a few months ago, but I doubt this should cause that
<Coldfusionstorm> I fixed my Amarock
<aspects2015> Mamarok: What to do to reset everything?
<Mamarok> aspects2015: you need to ask somebody else, I never tried
<aspects2015> hmm
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: it's Amarok, not Amarock
<Mamarok> no relation with Rock whatsoever
<Coldfusionstorm> sorry XD
<Coldfusionstorm> i know, it just sneaked in there
<Mamarok> google for amarok by Mike Oldfield
<aspects2015> Hey everyone, any idea how can i reset my graphics?
<aspects2015> factory-default my graphics actually
<Coldfusionstorm> hmm
<Coldfusionstorm> well, Amarok shouldbe able to start even with faulty scripts
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: awesome track, and it's worth listening into several times, as it was a protest against Virgin records back then
<Coldfusionstorm> but thanks a ton Mamarok :)
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: agreed, we disabled it upstream since quite some time, but Kubuntu would need to repackage and backport that
<Coldfusionstorm> disabled the script thing?
<Mamarok> anyway, I doubt it was that particular script, maybe a combination of other factors
<Coldfusionstorm> or Amarok entirely
<darthanubis> does amarok need to be run with the nofork switch everytime?
<Mamarok> well, the script was removed quite some time ago
<Mamarok> darthanubis: no, shouldn't be necessary, but it helps to identify problems
<darthanubis> thanks
<darthanubis> it has not crashed yet:)
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: we are about to release 2.9 beta anyway
<Coldfusionstorm> Cool :)
<antoni_> rubsantoni
<darthanubis> Mamarok: do you guys have an amarok ppa?
<darthanubis> love ppas
<Mamarok> nope
<valorie> why would amarok need a ppa? it is a package
<Mamarok> that^
<m_tadeu> what can I use for parental control?
<darthanubis> a different channel for testing before full release to mainstream?
<Mamarok> darthanubis: we have git testers already since quite some time
<Coldfusionstorm> brb restarting Xchat
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: if you use KDE, try konversation as a chat client
<lordievader> aspects2015: How do you mean reset your graphics?
<darthanubis> Coldfusionstorm: if you like xchat you'll love hexchat!
<Coldfusionstorm> i use hex on my windoze machine
<Coldfusionstorm> i was not aware it ran on nix too
<Coldfusionstorm> altho i did notice it the other day in the software center
<Coldfusionstorm> Does anyone know of a good way to get icons to show nicely on the desktop
<Coldfusionstorm> instead of getting that 70% transparant folder thingy
<lordievader> How was the kde power management package called again?
<lordievader> Was it the powerdevil package?
<Coldfusionstorm> So darthanubis , i have hex chat now
<Coldfusionstorm> they look similar
<Coldfusionstorm> what should i like about it?
<darthanubis> more options
<darthanubis> sasl
<aspects2015> lordievader: sorry :(, i messed everything up :(
<darthanubis> finer control
<Coldfusionstorm> alright, il let it rest on my machine but i will properly use xchat untill i need those controls
<aspects2015> could you give my the command to purge the kubuntu next ppa please?
<lordievader> aspects2015: ppa-purge <ppa-name>
<darthanubis> cool
<aspects2015> lordievader: What's the ppa name exactly, please.
<lordievader> Hmm, power configuration says powermanagement ain't running. Startup and shutdown says it is running... -.-
<darthanubis> waiting for amarok to populate my colletion from my freenas server via nfs
<darthanubis> don't know if it is happening
<lordievader> aspects2015: No idea, look at their ppa page.
<aspects2015> lordievader: :(, i'm on the tty
<Coldfusionstorm> uhnnn
<Coldfusionstorm> Dolphin is so effing good
 * bprompt uses mostly krusader
<lordievader> aspects2015: I'm on a box without a browser ;)
<Coldfusionstorm> gaah
<Coldfusionstorm> hmm
<aspects2015> lordievader: oh :(
<lordievader> Does that powerdevil log to somewhere?
<Coldfusionstorm> jhoawhat is good about krusader?
<aspects2015> any one help us please :(
<aspects2015> lordievader: got a phone :P
<darthanubis> crashed again while scanning the nfs share
<lordievader> aspects2015: I think: ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<aspects2015> how to read all the channel topic when using a client like weechat or irssi?
<lordievader> aspects2015: /topic
<aspects2015> lordievader: ah, thanks :D
<Coldfusionstorm> how do i make certain drives not show in Dolphin
<Coldfusionstorm> i have a recovery drive from windows i don't want shown
<Coldfusionstorm> i don't even think i want it to mount
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: unmount it? Right click on it, and then change the mount options in your syystem settings
<Coldfusionstorm> where in system settings
<Coldfusionstorm> removable devices all options are greyed out
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: normally windows drives don't show up there, I guess its in the nfs settings you choose, then
<Mamarok> in Dolphin > Network
<Coldfusionstorm> hmm
<Coldfusionstorm> i don't see anything relevant in the network folder
<Mamarok> but by default it should not be mounted anyway
<Coldfusionstorm> and i don't have a network inside options
<Coldfusionstorm> it's not a network mount btw
<Coldfusionstorm> it's a local drive
<darthanubis> Coldfusionstorm: are you playing your music file locally or over the network?
<Mamarok> you said nfs
<Coldfusionstorm> i said a windows drive
<Coldfusionstorm> this pc is still a dual boot
<Coldfusionstorm> so it has NFTS drives
<Mamarok> you said nfs earlier :)
<Mamarok> and nfs =! ntfs
<Coldfusionstorm> nope
<Coldfusionstorm> the nfs thing was darthanubis , who talked about some music
<Coldfusionstorm> i think you mixed us together
<Mamarok> ah, yes, you are right :)
<Coldfusionstorm> :)
<Coldfusionstorm> i looked a bit on the interwebz
<Coldfusionstorm> and fstab seems to be the way to go
<Coldfusionstorm> but it lists 2 drives
<Coldfusionstorm> neither wich is nfts
<Mamarok> well, Dolphin shows all available drives on the local machine, that doesn't mean it mounts it automatically
<Coldfusionstorm> true
<Coldfusionstorm> it's just the browser
<Coldfusionstorm> im enabling the removeable drive handler
<Coldfusionstorm> and seeing if i can fix it like that
<Mamarok> right click on it and choose "Hide"
<Coldfusionstorm> i have done that before
<Coldfusionstorm> and i came again
<Coldfusionstorm> also
<Coldfusionstorm> it needs to not be mounted
<Coldfusionstorm> well, it seems to list my system drive
<Mamarok> hm, that would be a bug, then, you should file it against Dolphin on bugs.kde.org
<Coldfusionstorm> well, BRB restarting to see if my system break
<Coldfusionstorm> yeah!
<afdg> okaay
<afdg> so
<afdg> that did not work
<afdg> and
<afdg> what happend to dolphin
<afdg> God damnit
<afdg> effing
<afdg> ghost
<afdg> command
<Coldfusionstorm> Alright
<Mamarok> clodplease do not swear in this channel
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: ^
<Coldfusionstorm> nono
<Coldfusionstorm> i swear i might become a UI designer because.. alright i need a break
<Coldfusionstorm> brb
<Coldfusionstorm> that was weird
<Coldfusionstorm> that was weird, Dolphin suddenly showed a different UI
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: really? That sounds weird, never seen something like that
<Coldfusionstorm> kwin crashed now
<Coldfusionstorm> brb i need to restart
<Coldfusionstorm> That was supreodd
<Coldfusionstorm> :/
<Coldfusionstorm> it's changed again
<Coldfusionstorm> what is this soccery!
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: you must have tweaked your system in a very strange way, I haven't seen a kwin crash in ages
<Mamarok> if you are really using Kubuntu 14.10, then yomething is very wrong on your side
<Mamarok> something*
<Mamarok> do you have a screenshot?
<Coldfusionstorm> http://imagebin.ca/v/1sSrm6mWcARd
<Coldfusionstorm> when i restart
<Coldfusionstorm> it opens the last sessions filemanager
<Coldfusionstorm> except
<Coldfusionstorm> it looks entirely different
<Coldfusionstorm> as from another version
<Coldfusionstorm> the right side is my normal filemanager
<Mamarok> which is not Dolphin
<Coldfusionstorm> manually opening Dolphin opens op the right side version
<Coldfusionstorm> it is named dolphin
<Coldfusionstorm> then what is it?
<Mamarok> that on the left is not dolphin, definitely not
<Coldfusionstorm> oh
<Coldfusionstorm> yeha
<Coldfusionstorm> what is it?
<Mamarok> right click on it, try to activate the menu bar with Ctrl+M
<Coldfusionstorm> i found a about it
<Coldfusionstorm> it's just called "files"
<Mamarok> no idea where that comes from, you also have Unity isntalled?
<Mamarok> maybe from there
<Mamarok> it's not KDE
<Coldfusionstorm> http://imagebin.ca/v/1sSsp395TxFK
<Coldfusionstorm> hh
<Coldfusionstorm> this KDE is installed on top of a Ubuntu installation
<Coldfusionstorm> i did a apt-get autoclean
<Coldfusionstorm> but aprantly it did ont clean everything
<Mamarok> that thing is not a KDE application, it doesn't fit
<Coldfusionstorm> i think it's part of unity
<Coldfusionstorm> properly
<Mamarok> well, you can run Unity applications on KDE, it's just not very suited, as the theming is wrong
<Mamarok> just close it
<Coldfusionstorm> yeah properly the best
<Coldfusionstorm> jesus just touching the defualt ubuntu stuff almost gave me a headache
<Coldfusionstorm> KDE is just so muc better than any other desktop manager
<NoOova> Hi guys!
<NoOova> How to improve fonts in plasma 5.2?
<NoOova> Fonts rendering is sharpness
<NoOova> In gnome i use infinality. Here it works in half pf situations
<Mamarok> NoOova: plasma 5.2 is not released yet... not even beta
<Mamarok> in Kubuntu that is
<NoOova> Maybe anobidy know how to fix that
<soee> NoOova: fx what exactly ? Make them smoother ?
<NoOova> No. I could not say what is wrong
<NoOova> make fonts looks like better than now
<soee> that says nothing, we dont know how they look now :D
<NoOova> One moment =)
<NoOova> http://img.ctrlv.in/img/15/02/21/54e90e419a0df.png
<Mamarok> hm, how about using a different font? or a different IRC client? that doesn't look very Plasma related
<soee> but hey Its about konsole font ?
<NoOova> Maybe i want to smoother rendering, maybe more thickness
<NoOova> Not only. But Firefox has nice fonts
<Mamarok> use light gray instead of white, and you are comparing apples with oranges, Firefox is neither console nor is it plasma based
<soee> NoOova: lay with antialiasing in System Settings
<soee> *play
<soee> also im using atm Driod font not Oxygen
<Mamarok> I use Droid as well, but that doesn't extend to the console AFAIK, did you check?
<Mamarok> GUI fonts are different to console ones
<soee> true, NoOovaare you using some custom profile ?
<NoOova> profile in Konsole?
<soee> NoOova: yes, you can edit prfoiles, create new, switch them etc.
<soee> sheck properties in menu
<soee> NoOova: this is how fonts are rendered for me on Plasma 5 http://wstaw.org/m/2015/02/22/worksace9.png
<Mamarok> soee: how does it look in konsole?
<NoOova> soee: your fonts are beautiful
<NoOova> they are clean
<Mamarok> well, its an application, not the konsole
<Mamarok> usually the sharpness in the konsole, espeically whe using white on black is the conttrast, so use light gray isntead of white
<NoOova> How to setup same decoration of a windows?
<NoOova> i have a similar but bigger
<Mamarok> that is actually ahint I got from Nuno wo is a graphic designer
<soee> Mamarok: konsole uses Oxygen mono: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/02/22/worksace10.png
<soee> NoOova: in System Settings you can et various options for window decorations
<Mamarok> hm, I set mine to Droid as well, and everything looks quite sharp
<Mamarok> but as I said, never use whit on black, but light gray on black, better contrast ratio, no white bleeding
<Mamarok> soee: yours does look like light gray on black as well
<soee> Mamarok: i think it is defautl profile, but im not 100% sure as i did some changes when we had problems with konsole fw weeks ago
<Mamarok> NoOova: your konsole font is not Droid anyway, and it is white
<soee> NoOova: also for fonts i have antialiasing enabled : RGB + light (third option on the list)
<soee> all fonts set to Droid 9px except second option (mono wher ei  have Oxygen mono) and im using 125 DPI on my laptop
<NoOova> Mamarok: now i set Ubuntu mono for terminal
<Coldfusionstorm> Hi, is there a way to make the desktop to show icons
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: you mean like Windows?
<Coldfusionstorm> yes
<Mamarok> in the menu, right click on the application and choose "Add to Desktop"
<Coldfusionstorm> wich menu?
<Mamarok> how many Menues do you have on the panel, bottom left?
<Coldfusionstorm> erm
<Coldfusionstorm> 2?
<soee> *probably change desktop type to Folder ? and point it ot Desktop in your home folder for example, there you can store fodlers or shortcuts (icons) to apps?
<Coldfusionstorm> no not folder
<Coldfusionstorm> that covers the wallpaper
<Coldfusionstorm> Mamarok, what menu, im alittle lost here
<Mamarok> the K icon
<Coldfusionstorm> ahh
<Coldfusionstorm> the kickoff luncher
<soee> im not sure what you are trying to do than :D
<Mamarok> well, it used to be called the menu button for years, and it shows you a menu
<Coldfusionstorm> menu editor?
<NoOova> http://wstaw.org/m/2015/02/22/Untitled.png
<NoOova> How do you think - rendering is a same or different?
<soee> NoOova: better imo
<Mamarok> same, but you still use white, really, try to change the font color to light gray, it'd worth it
<Mamarok> it's*
<Coldfusionstorm> im still confused
<Coldfusionstorm> what menu and what applicatoin
<Coldfusionstorm> i can't find "add to desktop"
<Coldfusionstorm> oh
<Coldfusionstorm> i get it now
<Coldfusionstorm> lol
<Mamarok> right click, didn't I say so?
<Coldfusionstorm> i tought i had to add a desktop mode or something like that
<Coldfusionstorm> ehh
<Coldfusionstorm> but
<Coldfusionstorm> this is not even a folder
<Mamarok> er, you said you didn't want a folder
<Coldfusionstorm> true
<Coldfusionstorm> i meant
<Coldfusionstorm> i don't like the grey box the folder gives
<Coldfusionstorm> i mean this default way KDE handles desktop i don't really like that
<NoOova> http://wstaw.org/m/2015/02/22/Untitled1.png
<NoOova> In gnome-terminal rendering is thicker...
<Mamarok> Coldfusionstorm: well, you can change it to the way you want it to look
<Coldfusionstorm> alright so i add the folder
<Coldfusionstorm> set it to show folder desktop
<Coldfusionstorm> and how do i get of the wigdet greybox
<soee> Coldfusionstorm: no no :)
<soee> right click on desktop and open Desktop settings
<soee> there you should be able to set Layout to Fodler or something
<bobert5432> Hi all. I'm having an issue and was hoping somone could help. I've got an HP sd320a portable harddrive. When I plug it in i can feel it spin up and the light on it blinks, but kubuntu wont recognize it. I tried googling to see if i could find out anything, but all the results only talk about installing kubuntu onto a harddrive. Anyone know why my computer wont see this HP?
<soee> that allows you to point to some folder and whle desktop behaves like folder view
<Coldfusionstorm> Ohh, soee , Thank you Magnificent!
<Coldfusionstorm> and thanks for helping me too Mamarok
<soee> bobert5432: i had never used any device liek thant, wont help here but it is worth trying to ask on #ubuntu
<Coldfusionstorm> Thanks a mega ton soee :)
<Mamarok> seems like google finds a lot of problems with that drive, even on windows
<soee> Coldfusionstorm: np, enjoy Kubuntu
<Coldfusionstorm> thanks :)
<Coldfusionstorm> love it!
<bobert5432> Hi all. I'm having an issue and was hoping somone could help. I've got an HP sd320a portable harddrive. When I plug it in i can feel it spin up and the light on it blinks, but kubuntu wont recognize it. I tried googling to see if i could find out anything, but all the results only talk about installing kubuntu onto a harddrive. Anyone know why my computer wont see this HP?
#kubuntu 2015-02-22
<MiraxTH>  
<deitarion> Where's the Kubuntu alternate image? I'm trying to reinstall my brother's PC with UEFI disabled for multi-boot reasons and the Kubuntu installer goes to black screen at the X11 phase, even with nomodeset, even with nomodeset nolapic, and even with nomodeset nolapic noapic.
<deitarion> (That is, with what his UEFI refers to as "Legacy booting only")
<deitarion> (In case anyone has something else to suggest, he's running an Intel-based machine with a GeForce GTX 760)
<deitarion> Oh, I specifically want Kubuntu 14.04, not 14.10. He has to leave for University tomorrow morning and that's a known quantity.
<deitarion> Ugh. Finally managed to squeeze "they no longer make them" out of Google. I guess I'll give him one of my Lubuntu DVD+Rs and he can apt-get kubuntu-desktop afterward.
<deitarion> *grr* I'm now very glad that Windows 7 was freshly installed because apparently, in the text-mode installer's partitioner, "Go Back" means "commit deletion of delete partition table and return to menu".
<deitarion> s/of delete/of/
<deitarion> *sigh* Thank goodness. It didn't delete Win7... it just has no way to revert beyond the one step of undo offered to reach the actual on-disk state of the partition short of rebooting and starting the text-mode install over.
<deitarion> s/partition/partition table/
<mneuro> I am unable to install the FGLRX driver in Kubuntu 14.04.2.  I choose fglrx and click accept but it doesn't install it.  Is ther a known fix?
<deitarion> Ugh! It DID delete Windows 7 because the "use all free space" option treated the entire drive as free!
<NoOova> what office package used in kde?
<dinosaur> Can you run x-terminal-emulator and give me the output? I want to get to know what kind of terminal emulator is used in Kubuntu by default
<falken> KMail hasn't been able to create IMAP folders for years. ANy ideas how to interest upstream in fixing it ? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292418
<ubottu> KDE bug 292418 in general "Kmail can't create IMAP top level folders" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<falken> (ubottu:) no, it's not resolved. see the comments,
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Dtcdarkraven> greetings all, im trying to locate my theme folder for kde 4.14.2 however i cannot find it in /root/.kde/share/kde4/ or /root/.kde/share/apps/ any idea on were to look?
<deitarion> Dtcdarkraven: Why are you looking in the root user's $HOME for it?
<Dtcdarkraven> mhmm, good question.., i may have misread my information.., were should i be looking at then?
<deitarion> Themes installed system-wide or themes installed for just one user?
<Dtcdarkraven> system wide would do just fine
<deitarion> ...and what kinds of themes are you looking for? (Some, such as icon themes, aren't KDE-specific, and that means they're stored elsewhere)
<Dtcdarkraven> im looking to install a kde specific theme really like the light Warp one from KDE-look.org
<Coldfusionstorm> Dtcdarkraven, Link ? :D
<Coldfusionstorm> i just saw the word Warp
<Coldfusionstorm> and im like i wanna see that
<Dtcdarkraven> think i found it to.. the link is: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Light+Warp?content=161156&PHPSESSID=f9c1dfe45e15ebe6624c309b228e1794 location: /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/
<Coldfusionstorm> that looks great
<Coldfusionstorm> !
<Coldfusionstorm> it makes the menu look so much better
<Dtcdarkraven> yes it uses the lancelot launcher fwi ;)
<Dtcdarkraven> fyi*
<Coldfusionstorm> i use the lancelot launcher myself
<Coldfusionstorm> imho, The windows 7 Menu was amazing
<Coldfusionstorm> and Kde has the launchers that is the closest to that
<deitarion> Dtcdarkraven: Yeah, that looks right.
<Coldfusionstorm> lancelot is great in any case, i just wish the search bar was lower
<Coldfusionstorm> but i guess that is just something getting used to
<deitarion> ...though you might actually want to install it to ~/.kde4/share/apps/desktoptheme/
<Dtcdarkraven> its a little bit to big for me to.., then again.. having 2 monitors allows me to prety much use a variety of launchers.. :P
<deitarion> Installing it as a user-specific theme would mean that you could catch the theme and the config that wants it in the same backup.
<Coldfusionstorm> xD
<Coldfusionstorm> Sweet. On linux i can actually tab out of teamfortress 2 while loading :D
<BluesKaj_> Coldfusionstorm, KDE is very familiar looking to former windows users, that's why linux purists are reluctant to use it, they figure it's tainted somehow because it loos too much like windows
<Dtcdarkraven> yes, you can still working on getting steam to close/minimize to tray properly though
<Dtcdarkraven> well.. i enjoy it becouse how modular it is.., and it does have some signs of windows.., but its absolutely not why i like it ;)
<BluesKaj_> I've always maintained that KDE is what Windows should actaully be using :)
<deitarion> BluesKaj_: Define "linux purist". I think I fit most definitions and I was a diehard KDE lover until KDE 4.x came around and continutes to be inferior to LXDE at being a KDE 3.5.10 imitation.
<Dtcdarkraven> meh.. windows would freak.. :P
<deitarion> s/continutes/continues/
<Dtcdarkraven> i think purists means "ANTI windows" more then " being very partial to linux " in this case ;)
<Coldfusionstorm> but that's why i love it BluesKaj_ :)
<BluesKaj_> deitarion, my definition of a purist is a linux user who hates to use desktop at all , but is forced to :)
<Coldfusionstorm> it's easy to use with all the customzation and goodness of linux
<Coldfusionstorm> <3
<Dtcdarkraven> windows is like air.., its not good for you.., but you HAVE to use it.. atleast sometimes
<deitarion> BluesKaj_: Ahh. Then I wouldn't be a purist by that definition. I thought Konqueror+Yakuake was the greatest thing since sliced bread.
<BluesKaj_> air not good for you?I think that depends on where you live, Dtcdarkraven
<Dtcdarkraven> exually.. i read a scientific reasearch paper, saying that oxygen is not good for the body..
<Dtcdarkraven> which is possible.. still we need it though.. :P
<BluesKaj_> deitarion, yeah I love yakuake , konqueror unfortunately has fallen by the wayside
<deitarion> BluesKaj_: *nod* My view is that Dolphin refuses to support KPart preview because KParts + KIO = most minimal web browser possible... which would prove to everyone that it was just reinventing the wheel.
<BluesKaj_> Dtcdarkraven, well , I'd reject such a claim out of hand ...doesn't sound very scientific to me
<Dtcdarkraven> well.. if you think about the fact that oxygen corodes.. its not such a big leap it could have simular effects on organaic tissue..
<Dtcdarkraven> oxedises*
<deitarion> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_radicals#In_biology
<deitarion> Basically, oxygen-based free radicals are essential to our biology but, like any powerful chemicals, they cause damage if it's not careful how it handles them.
 * Dtcdarkraven nods
<Dtcdarkraven> by the way, im having trouble finding the folder you recomended , i did find /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/ and extracted the theme in there, however its not showing up using that path ( the other themes are in there though )
<deitarion> Dtcdarkraven: I always installed my themes using Get Hot New Stuff or the system package manager so I'm not certain, but it's possible it's operating on cached data and you need to force a re-check somehow.
<deitarion> (The most blunt approach being to log out and log in so the process is restarted)
<Dtcdarkraven> then patience is key for me! still goto do some things that prevent me from relogging.. o.O
<deitarion> I'm probably more patient. I'll sometimes live for a week or two without anything that requires OpenGL and with irritating workarounds for apps that try to use VDPAU because I don't want to close down my desktop session to load the new nvidia kernel module.
<Dtcdarkraven> hahaha, its one of the first things i do after installing kubuntu.. get them drivers for nvidia in.. 3.40** seems to work best for me.. getting to properly build any newer ones seems to just fail completely and corrupt my install
<deitarion> Same because I can't live without TwinView but, at the same time, I dread each driver update because who knows how long it'll be between the update and my actually being willing to reboot. (By the time I'm ready, there's always a kernel update to apply too)
<deitarion> I actually wrote my own update notifier because they removed the "don't nag me to reboot" checkbox from the one I was using before.
 * Dtcdarkraven sees an possibly interesting aplication, "please tell me more?"
<deitarion> Just a simple little cron-driven shell script which uses Zenity to display a dialog. --> http://blog.ssokolow.com/archives/2014/08/08/hacking-together-a-quick-update-notifier/
<Dtcdarkraven> il have a look at it, is that the twinview you were talking about?
<Dtcdarkraven> ooh the notifier.. afcourse.. il check it out to ^^
<deitarion> TwinView is what nVidia calls their GPU-accelerated Xinerama implementation on Linux.
<deitarion> (The part of the binary drivers that offloads "stitch together the two monitors into one desktop" to the GPU)
<deitarion> Can't remember what they're calling it on Windows these days. I know it was called nView at one point.
<Dtcdarkraven> aah i understand. most likely i already have it then and its being used, seeying as i have 2 monitors active, only thing im looking for is 3dvision 2 drivers for linux.. prob wont happen though.. :3
<deitarion> I'm waiting to see if we get open-source drivers for the consumer release of the Oculus Rift.
<deitarion> (They'd have to be 3rd-party, naturally. I doubt Oculus has the rights to open-source the 3D positional audio technology they apparently licensed recently for the earphones they've added to the design.)
<Dtcdarkraven> indeed.., time for to go afk though, got dinner to prepare.. back in a while ;)
<deitarion> I'll probably be asleep by then, but nice talking to you. (It's 11:35AM and I was supposed to be in bed by 7AM)
<naftilos76> Hi, i am trying to let a user exec a command without entering a password or whatever. I have just added the line "naftilos76  ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /sbin/iptables -L --line-numbers -n -v" . Is that supposed to work? So far it does not.
<Guest37442> Hi all
<James__> how to got o
<CharlieTheCabbie> Good evening.  I need to find out if there is anyone on here who I can speak to about a potential bug, in case it's not a bug...I think I know what I mean anyway :)
<CharlieTheCabbie> I have a problem with the clock on the bottom panel, I have it connected to Jovie so that every fifteen minutes, it tells me the time (in 24 hour format) - but there's a problem.
<CharlieTheCabbie> It gets the 15, 30 and 45 minute settings fine, but at the top of the hour,  instead of saying "It is Nineteen Hundred hours" it tells you "it is nineteen o'clock" - which is obviously wrong.
<buntu> hi
<buntu> when kubuntu with KDE 5.2 will be out.. stable release not the preview
#kubuntu 2016-02-22
<valorie> DarinMiller: can I copy the above links and instructions in a blog post, crediting you?
 * valorie blogs as the linux grandma
<valorie> unless you blog, and your should -- in which case, you should be on the planets!
<DarinMiller> Valorie: Sure, anytime.
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> DarinMiller: any particular reason you asked them to install gksu?
<valorie> kdesudo works and is standard install
<DarinMiller> :) I used GNome and those were notes from my old days.  I need to update my notes. Thanks!
<valorie> heh
<valorie> so python-glade2 is still needed?
<DarinMiller> Uhhh, maybe some more stale notes... I will have to verify on a fresh install... possibly needed for GUI.....
<valorie> I'll leave it in
<valorie> !info python-glade2
<ubottu> python-glade2 (source: pygtk): GTK+ bindings: Glade support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-4ubuntu1 (wily), package size 9 kB, installed size 101 kB
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-and-configure-samba-share-in-ubuntu/ works, btw
<valorie> a bit old
<DarinMiller> Updated my SMB notes so less likey to give marginal advice in the future.  Thanks for the feedback. :)
<eeos> hi everybody, I have deleted a folder from an ext4 artition by mistake. Unfortunately I cannot unmount the directory.
<eeos> Cannot use ext4undelete .... any other solution you know of?
<hateball> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<knro> What version of KDE Frameworks 5 will be available in 16.04?
<knro> I see 5.15 in Xenial repos, but isn't that a bit old?
<valorie> we've got some slow uploading happening
<knro> valorie: you know what the plan is? KF5 5.19?
<valorie> FW 5.18 is what we have in landing
<acheron88> 5.18 if the packages in the landing/staging ppas make it in I think?
<valorie> yes, if the FFEs got filed
<valorie> if not, hopefully that will happen later today
<acheron88> as LTS I assume it will keep going with a few stable upgrades anyway, no matter what is there on release
<valorie> right
<valorie> only well-tested stuff
<valorie> which is why we'll miss the newest Qt
<acheron88> yes
<eeos> hateball: thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hazamonzo> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey hazamonzo
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: So check this. Kubuntu has been working pretty well so far but just recently... its happened twicw.. but the UI has frozen
<hazamonzo> Not the mouse or the OS as such
<hazamonzo> just the ability to click anything
<hazamonzo> I thought i could drop out into a terminal (ctrl+alt+F1)
<hazamonzo> then try restarting plasma or something
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, can you moce the mouse or see the cursor move?
<BluesKaj> move
<hazamonzo> yeah i can
<hazamonzo> its like trying to click a photo of your desktop
<hazamonzo> calt alt-tab windows either
<hazamonzo> *can't
<BluesKaj> 15.10?
<lordievader> hazamonzo: Can you still activate krunner?
<lordievader> When that happens.
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: lordievader krunner....
<hazamonzo> Im not sure what that is!
<hazamonzo> 2 secs
<hazamonzo> ahh, the little terminal at the top of the desktop?
<hazamonzo> I've pulled that up by accident many times before but im not sure if it works during the freeze
<hazamonzo> whats the shortcuy keys for that so i can test next time it happens?
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: 15.10 yeah
<hateball> hazamonzo: alt+space by default
<hazamonzo> hateball: Good to know! Cheers
<hateball> hazamonzo: it may be useful binding ctrl+alt+T to launch Konsole :)
<lordievader> hazamonzo: If so, you could issue 'kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell' there, it might fix things.
<hazamonzo> i usually drop out to a terminal using ctrl+alt+F1 to F6
<hazamonzo> lordievader: Okay. Im going to take a noteof that for the next time it happens
<hazamonzo> I was looking for something like this to simply restart my desktop
<hazamonzo> or desktop UI
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, yakuake is a good alternative
 * hazamonzo googles
<BluesKaj> to the terminal. that is
<soul_> Yakuake is <3
<BluesKaj> soul_, to me that indictes it's less than 3
<soul_> hahaha, very good one BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> if you were trying to show some kind of image there, it's beyond my understand ..I don't use text images except for smileys
<BluesKaj> understanding rather
<hazamonzo> o7
<soul_> <3 → means a heart x)
<BluesKaj> ok
<hazamonzo> yakuake seems pretty nice
<BluesKaj> doesn't look like that to me ;-)
<BluesKaj> yakuake is great, been using it for many yrs, F12 and it's there
<soul_> I use the "Pause" key on my laptop keyboad
<soul_> since I don't use it at all
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> does deezer rocks under kubuntu?
<Frank__> Help with printer drivers
<chaithanya> Hello, I  installed Kubuntu 15.10 in  Lenovo G50-70, I'm unable to connect to the wireless networks. Can anyone please guide me through this?
<Frank__> I have Kubuntu 14.04 and have just purchased a canon MF216n printer and cannot find any drivers for it and the system will not recognize it as being there.
<hateball> GreenDay: Do you mean if you can use Deezer in Kubuntu? It seems to be some web based thing, so probably
<hateball> chaithanya: what chipset is the wifi? "lspci |grep Net" will show
<BluesKaj> GreenDay, deezer is a Unity web app, not KDE/Plasma
<hateball> You can probably just use the website tho
<BluesKaj> doh!
<hateball> oh they left
<hateball> Looking at https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/printers/black-and-white-laser/mf216n it seems to have a linux driver at least. the autodetect of OS fails tho
<chaithanya> hateball: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<hateball> chaithanya: Open the driver manager and add the restricted firmware for it
<hateball> alternatively, "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source", let it work its magic and reboot
<chaithanya> hateball: I ran the command, now reeboting
<hateball> Let's hope for the best then!
<chaithanya> hateball: It worked! Thanks a ton :)
<hateball> chaithanya: :)
<GreenDay> now i listen to scorpion online ;)
<BluesKaj> !OT | GreenDay
<ubottu> GreenDay: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<GreenDay> oh
<irawansyah> shorcut application blender and android studio gone when i install kde, how to fix it
<six86> Hello, since a while now (came with an update) my kubuntu 15.10 with Backports doesn't shutdown when I chose to shutdown, but instead it just logs out. From there I then can manually shutdown. Is this known? How can I fix it?
<BluesKaj> irawansyah, which kubuntu and how did you install kde?
<BluesKaj> or 'buntu rather
<BluesKaj> six86, have you updated and upgraded today?
<six86> BluesKaj: No. Not yet.
<BluesKaj> then do so
<six86> :-D Fix incoming?
<irawansyah> i install kubuntu through ubuntu software centre
<six86> BluesKaj: Upgrading didn't help.
<soul_> I don't have audio using headphones in my laptop. Can somebody help me to figure out how to solve the issue, please?
<BluesKaj> six86, what does uname -a show?
<BluesKaj> soul_, disable automute in alsamixer
<Jeeten> hey if i update-qt lib 4.8 to 5.5 on my kubuntu plama 15.10 than there are any problem generated on my system?
<Jeeten> hey can anybody help me?
<soul_> I already did, BluesKaj. Still nothing :/
<Jeeten> i am trying to install Ampps Web developing app but when i run
<BluesKaj> Jeeten, suggest you leave the default qtlibs alone and do the normal upgrades for your system
<Jeeten> Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40806) with this library (version 0x40805)
<Jeeten> i have error
<Jeeten> Blueskaj, i have error Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40806) with this library (version 0x40805)
<BluesKaj> Jeeten, if you're fooling around with Qt libs you'd beter know what you;'re doing
<Jeeten> Blueskaj , i want to install {http://www.ampps.com/} app on my Kubuntu and i don't know about qt libs ! This app making on QT.
<BluesKaj> Jeeten, no idea, sorry , not a web dev'
<Jeeten> ok thanx
<agile_prg> hi all, I just loaded kubuntu, is there a way to add a bottom task bar?
<agile_prg> oh wait I see it
<soul_> Seems impossible for me to solve this. Is there a place to ask about this kind of problem?
<six86> BluesKaj: Linux pc 4.2.0-27-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 04:49:08 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rattking> soul_: have you poked around phonon settings? in Hardware -> Multimedia -> Phonon
<BluesKaj> soul_, have you checked phonon as rattking suggested and your pulseaudio output settings as well as thevolume ctrls for the appropriate outputs in alsamixer
<agile_prg> how do I add a desktop shortcut?
<BluesKaj> agile_prg, do you mean icons to the desktop?
<agile_prg> ya
<BluesKaj> just drag them out of the kmenu
<agile_prg> what if they are not in the kmenu?
<BluesKaj> if they aren't in th ekmenu then they are most likely not installed. Which app are you referring to?
<agile_prg> qtcreator
<soul_> rattking: BluesKaj... This is what I have: http://imgur.com/a/l6PP5
<soul_> Do those images tell you something?
<BluesKaj> agile_prg, http://askubuntu.com/questions/540464/creating-a-shorcut-for-application
<six86> Hello, since a while now (came with an update) my kubuntu 15.10 with Backports doesn't shutdown when I chose to shutdown, but instead it just logs out. From there I then can manually shutdown. Is this known? How can I fix it?
<BluesKaj> soul_, plug you 'phones into the lineout on your soundcard
<agile_prg> BluesKaj is there no graphical way to make a desktop shortcut?
<BluesKaj> agile_prg, dunno
<agile_prg> Is there a trash can I can add to the kubuntu desktop?
<BluesKaj> agile_prg, yes right click on the desktop , add widgets type trash in the search
<soul_> The screenshots are taken with the earphones connected, BluesKaj
<agile_prg> can I add a top panel with apps to launch from it?
<BluesKaj> you can use a launcher in widgets
<agile_prg> oh ok
<BluesKaj> agile_prg, recommend you reads about the kde/plasma desktop and what it can do for you
<BluesKaj> agile_prg, https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/811704-how-to-use-kde-plasma-desktop-like-a-pro
<agile_prg> I added an empty panel but it is to the left, I want it to be located on the bottom
<agile_prg> can't figure out how to move it down there ;<
<agile_prg> figured it out nm
<BluesKaj> soul_, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure your headphones and line/out controls are turned up
<Guest83036> Hi , is still possible on KDE 5 to have different background for different desktop ?
<marco-parillo> Plasma 5 can support different backgrounds for different activities.
<BluesKaj> the virtual desktops separate wallpapers are no longer supported in plsama 5, you have to set them in activities, Guest83036
<Guest83036> BluesKaj:  why ?, I mean are two different things
<Guest83036> so I can still use until 20 desktop but with the same background, maybe isn't so usefull, at least to me
<BluesKaj> yes they are and I was upset about it, but separtate wallpapers are no longer supported in plasma 5 , ...I have 8 differnt actitvities setup with different wallpapers , works ok.
<Guest83036> yeah but you can't switch between activities as easy as you can between desktop, I'm wrong ?
<Guest83036> I'm testing kde5 and it seems stable and nice but for what I can see there are few usefull things still missing, like for example the plasmoid for the application menu on the top bar, different backgrounds for different desktop and so on .....
<marco-parillo> Maybe you could re-assign the default key to switch activities in System Settings > Short Cuts > Global Keyboard Shortcuts > Walk through Activities
<Guest83036> well I just non need to use activities, why should I do it ?, When I think about something new I alays think about new possibilities and for me is absurde remove nice features on new version of software
<Guest83036> I use Kubuntu since 9.04 and I never used activities and in my opinion they are completelly useless, but I never thought should be removed :D
<Tux_> Everytime i download Kubuntu 15.10 it gets to the last sec then download fails ?
<BluesKaj> Guest83036, you can assign apps to each actitvity then place the app icons in quicklaunch in th epanel and the actitviies will switch to the background/app that you choose
<Guest83036> doing it by the scroll wheel sounds much better to me, anyway .....
<BluesKaj> well Guest83036 , that's your call , do what you want , I was merely suggesting
<KNRO_> Guest83036: I, on the other hand, use Activities all the time. One "General" activity, another for Gaming stuff, another for development, and another for my observatory stuff
<Guest83036> of course BluesKaj and I appreciate your suggestion, but I don't like to be force to change my way to work because someone decide to remove some features
<Guest83036> I mean, which one of the features I'm currently using daily will be removed next ?, should I trust it or drop it since now ?
<BluesKaj> Guest83036, that's why I nstill have 14.04 with kde4 on my pc as my fallback OS :-)
<Guest83036> me ti BluesKaj, but the new kernel on latest version of kubuntu has a much greater support for new hardware and you cannot use kde 4 on Kubuntu 16.04 I guess ....
<BluesKaj> Guest83036, no kde4 for 16.04 I'm afraid :/
<BluesKaj> or for 15.10
<Guest83036> so If I buy a new model I'm forced to use the less complete kde5 instead of kde 4
<Guest83036> shouldn't happen !!
<BluesKaj> technically there is no kde5, it's now known as kde/plasma5
<Guest83036> yeah , that one :D
<BluesKaj> don't ask me why ;-)
<BluesKaj> !kde/plasma
<BluesKaj> !kde | GreenDay
<ubottu> GreenDay: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Mylon> So Star Nomad 2 is free for Linux players: http://steamcommunity.com/games/414950/announcements/detail/645508898228502336
<Mylon> I just thought I'd spread the word.  It looks like a good quality game.
<GreenDay> too bad newsgroups are deprecated today
<GreenDay> to the profit of mailing lists
<GreenDay> heh
<em> hey anyone here?
<hazamonzo> em: Best just to ask your question and take a seat
<em> sure
<hazamonzo> if anyone can help you then they will :)
<em> cool thanks
<hazamonzo> No worries!
<em> well i have the most bizzare problem i have every experienced with Kubuntu.  Usually when I restart it, either to turn it back on or after it suspended for some reason from inactivity, when i restart it, I find that all the icons and pannel has been rearranged, stuff added, stuff randomly put here and there and made bizzare. Look at what my desktop looked like when I turned it on: http://i.imgur.com/LniX8cB.jpg
<em> look how its random stuff all over the place
<em> look at the madness of the lower pannel.
<em> everything randomly moved all around and millions of copies of stuff added that i never asked for.
<em> and all those notes and even tiny versions of notes...
<em> To clarify: that isn't stuff i had on my desktop that got moved around, its literally stuff I never put there, randomly there, multiple copies and randomly all over the place.
<em> i don't even know how the tiny versions of the note thingy was made
<em> here again is an image: http://i.imgur.com/LniX8cB.jpg
<BlueProtoman> I think I borked my system.  I tried a PPA for Qt 5.5.1, but that broke Plasma.  I removed the PPA via aptitude on the command line and reinstalled some packages, so now I can log in normally.  How can I ensure that I cleaned up properly?
<genii> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
#kubuntu 2016-02-23
<valorie> BlueProtoman: what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<valorie> there is no PPA necessary for Qt 5.5.1 in 15.10
<Bomber4Chats> Smh for kubuntu
<Bomber4Chats> It's insane how I have to be very very careful not to each a point where the system will decide to lose my laptop screen configuration when I disconnect my external screen from the laptop and leave me in the dark.
<Bomber4Chats> The only solution being to reset cache, KDE, etc.
<Abe_> hey my calendar is showing pictures? It never did that before ?
<Abe_> how to turn it off? cool feature but i dont want it
<Abe_> here to see what i ment
<Abe_> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=14868241
<Abe_> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=11514729
<hateball> Abe_: what is it you want to turn off?
<hateball> the transparency?
<Abe_> No my calender just shows pictures now
<Abe_> It never did that before
<hateball> ah right.
<hateball> Abe_: is this on plasma 5?
<Abe_> No I'm using Plasma 4
<Abe_> I think it's called plasma
<hateball> hmmm, how strange. I was thinking if it was something new that included weather or so
<hateball> I can't find any settings for background or something here (kde 4.x)
<Abe_> No it changes pictures all 5-10 seconds?
<Abe_> I never turn this on it was just there
<Abe_> I have also kde 4.x
<Abe_> does yours do that?
<hateball> Abe_: nope, mine is just plain black, running regular oxygen as theme
<hateball> Abe_: does changing your theme change it?
<Abe_> I didn't change my theme for a long time
<Abe_> I try hold on
<hateball> this is what it looks like for me http://imgur.com/kRjgzYw
<Abe_> changing the theme does not affect my calendar somehow
<Abe_> but I know it wasn't there it was like yours
<hateball> Abe_: what if you remove the calendar plasmoid and add it back?
<hateball> I really have no idea why it would do that tho, there's no setting for a background in the first place
<Fritigern> Looks like it's transparent, showing the desktop background behind it
<hateball> yeah, but then it wouldnt change the image
<hateball> well unless they rotate wallpaper every 5-10 sec :D
<Abe_> No it's not the background image
<Abe_> I don't even have those pics on my harddrive
<Abe_> I dont see a backround setting either ? I mean it looks nice yeah but I would still like to turn it off
<hateball> Abe_: did you try removing the plasmoid and adding it again?
<Abe_> hold on
<Abe_> its the digital clock right
<hateball> yea
<Abe_> lol
<Abe_> now its gone
<hateball> how very odd
<Abe_> weird
<Abe_> were did thos pics come from xD
<Abe_> if it was a bug it was a funny one
<valorie> em: after you move stuff where you want it, and remove the extra junk, you might click the "hamburger" icon ||| and lock
<valorie> should stop the shenanigans
<lordievader> Good morning.
<r_rios> Hello, everyone. I've just updated my system from Kubuntu 12.04 to Kubuntu 14.04, but I'm not being able to enable the desktop effects. lsmod shows that fglrx is loaded. Any ideas?
<hateball> r_rios: Can you run glxgears etc?
<hateball> I don't dabble with AMD so I don't really know
<r_rios> hateball: https://paste.kde.org/pntrp8nex
<hateball> r_rios: Is this some hybrid gpu setup or something?
<r_rios> When I try to open amdcccle, this is what I get: https://paste.kde.org/p7t3rejmf
<hateball> r_rios: does it work if you use the... radeonsi driver is it?
<lordievader> Sound like you need to recompile your fglrx driver.
<hateball> Yeah, I know really nothing about AMD
<lordievader> It is probably still built against the old kernel.
<hateball> then the module wouldnt be loaded would it?
<hateball> r_rios: what does "lspci -k" show?
<hateball> for your VGA device
<lordievader> True, but now it seems to be in a zombie state. Loaded but not really active.
<r_rios> https://paste.kde.org/p8yvdo63e
<r_rios> What's the difference between fglrx an fglrx-updates again?
<lordievader> One could be newer.
<r_rios> lordievader: So, I should dpkg-reconfigure fglrx-core, then?
<lordievader> Err, I'd purge it and reinstall the package.
<r_rios> I tried to do that, except that I didn't purge
<r_rios> I'll try it again, purging this time
<r_rios> Done. Do I have to restart to find out if it worked?
<lordievader> Yes.
<r_rios> Any way I can check this without restarting?
<r_rios> I can't restart right now
<lordievader> Err, not to my knowledge.
<hateball> well you'll need to load the new module and restart X at the very least
<lordievader> But even the tty's use the module, so the kernel won't let you remove the module.
<r_rios> It worked, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<AlterX> hello
<AlterX> kubuntu is as nice as terrible regarding installation and stability
<AlterX> I would like to know who is taking care of this
<AlterX> kubuntu 15.10 is not working on vmware
<AlterX> on virtualbox is working...for a while
<AlterX> then everything magically disappear from the desktop
<AlterX> installing on my asus g20aj, when you get it started and installed
<AlterX> is never working anymore
<AlterX> 10.04 is giving error during the installation and is aborting
<AlterX> so what is the meaning of this distro?!? just to use the live (when is working)
<AlterX> ???
<AlterX> so is there a working kubuntu distro?!?!
<AlterX> or as usual I have to use gentoo?
<soul_> Haha AlterX
<soul_> I know that feel
<soul_> Sorry I can't help you with that AlterX.
<marco-parillo> I am running Kubuntu on VMware Player right now. Strange display problems *might* be the result of HW acceleration.
<marco-parillo> But, I never experienced that.
<Agonizer_> Hi guys. i have and issue with kubuntu 15.10 and the ipv4 manually
<Agonizer_> in graphical mode i cant set up the ip for a wired connection
<Agonizer_> it keeping saying this:
<Agonizer_> ipv4.addresses: this property cannot be empty for method=manual
<Agonizer_> and never get the ip manually
<BluesKaj> Agonizer_, not using network-manager?
<Oderus> hey all, i realize this is a +1 issue likely but theres no kubuntu+1 channel so.. just wondering how to install context menu entries in dolphin. i've tried just clicking the install button, it installs, but does not function. probably wrong directory it installed to or something.. i tried a few other dir's, no dice. any ideas?
<genii> Oderus: The #ubuntu+1 is for all next releases, including Kubuntu, not just the regular Ubuntu
<kenaz> hello
<AlterX> some one
<AlterX> knows why kubuntu doesn't start after installation?!?!
<kenaz> Hello i need some help to instal de kubuntu of ubuntu from boot?
<AlterX> yes
<AlterX> we have same problem here
<kenaz> it´s means without a existant windows
<AlterX> fyou don't need windows
<AlterX> just boot usb stick or cd
<AlterX> from bios
<AlterX> and lunch live ubuntu
<AlterX> then select install and follow the instructions
<kenaz> but when i try to instal from de usb the screem is in black
<AlterX> but pray that it will boot later on
<kenaz> i download the file from the website and i copy it in the usb
<AlterX> put in the option acpi=off
<AlterX> no you can't just copy the iso on usb
<AlterX> you have to create an image
<AlterX> on it
<AlterX> so there is not really an official support here
<noaXess> hey.
<noaXess> about kubuntu backports.. how long does it normally take, that backports landing packages are going to backports?
<noaXess> ow... network going down...
<genii> !donate
<ubottu> If you want to help make Kubuntu even better, visit http://www.kubuntu.org/donate to see how. To help with funding, https://www.kde.org/community/donations/ instead.
<gsedej> Kubuntu 15.10 needs minumum 8GB free space for install???
<gsedej> I can't install on my 8GB usb
<gsedej> the "next" button is gray
<gsedej> (kde partition tool actually says it's 7,38GB)
<soee_> should not need that much
<gsedej> is there a way to install "the kubuntu 15.10" on my 8GB usb?
<soee_> BluesKaj: ^ any thoughts
<soee_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gsedej> using persistant live USB is not good with PPA
<soee_> gsedej: the USB you are trying to use is empty ?
<gsedej> I would like to test NEON
<gsedej> I pre-made 2 partitions 1. EXT4 and 2.swap 400MB
<gsedej> Ubuntu has 4GB minimum space
<gsedej> I deleted partitions, it still does not allow me
<bprompt> gsedej:   you mean, ubuntu 9.10 has 4gbs minimum maybe, 14.04 takes up around 9.5gbs on a base install
<gsedej> bprompt, hmm we are both wrong. Ubuntu 14.04.3 installer demands 6.6GB
<gsedej> I am sure that fresh 14.04 installation needs less than 5GB
<gsedej> anyway... the 8GB Kubuntu limit makes (real) installation on 8GB USB impossible
<gsedej> 16.04 xenial alpha does demand 8.6 GB
<gsedej> well... looks like I will need bigger usb
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> gsedej:     I said that, after my 14.04 installation took that much, thus, and yes, it was around 9.2 or 9.1 gbs IIRC, it was not 6.6
<BluesKaj> gsedej, there'sa no reason the kubuntu image won't install ona 8Gb usb stick , try dd
<gsedej> BluesKaj, i don't want live usb, I want real installation for NEON
<BluesKaj> gsedej, dd will make the image bootable then you can install to the HDD from the installer or run it as live media OS
<BluesKaj> anyway ...time to close up shop...later
<gsedej> up to now, I could always make install on USB
<gsedej> (using virtual box and raw disk (USB) access)
<gsedej> ok... things just got bigger and my 8GB is not big anymore
#kubuntu 2016-02-24
<em> valorie: i do lock it. I lock it and lock all the widgets and then it gets unlocked somehow on its own power.
<valorie> ooo
<valorie> I wonder if you have perhaps messed up permissions somewhere in your ~/
<em> valorie: that would be intriguing. Do you think my troubles could result from having installed Kubuntu on a Toshiba laptop without ever changing any EFI settings at all in the BIOS?
<valorie> you can easily check, and regain correct permissions by chown -R username /home/username/
<valorie> well
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<valorie> the above is more than I know about that
<valorie> this would not be bios stuff, but perhaps using sudo in a gui application, or so
<valorie> rather than kdesudo
<em> valorie: also i don't know if this could be related but whenever I start Kubuntu before it gets to the GUI I see a black screen and at the top it says something to the effect of "Master Control Interupt Lied (SDE)!
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> have you googled that?
<em> yes
<valorie> sounds like some systemd stuff
<em> It was a little confusing. It didn't sound like it was vital
<valorie> again, I doubt that is connected
<em> it seemed like it might have to do with the screen or something.
<valorie> as long as you get your gui, probably not important
<em> valorie: another hypothesis -- This laptop has a touch screen (in my opinion that is worthless and i never use it) but I wonder if possibly it gets 'ghost sensations' when im not using it which makes it think that a finger is pushing stuff around and choosing options.
<valorie> just try the chown
<valorie> it can't hurt
<em> okay i will.
<em> sure.
<valorie> and if it takes awhile.... you needed it
<valorie> oh, put a * at the end
<valorie> chown -R username /home/username/*
<valorie> that will check the ownership of all files in your home
<valorie> of course use your own username
<valorie> unless your user is username
<em> valorie: done.
<em> hehe yeah my username is em :)
<valorie> ok, that was quick
<valorie> so probably not needed
<valorie> I guess I would advise asking in #plasma then
<valorie> I've never seen junk like that appearing
<valorie> woops, dinner time
<vincent42> hi all, in kubuntu 14.04 , wher is the "file size view" in konqueror or dolpin ? I can't seem to find it , is that a separate package ?
<vincent42> something displaying a graphical chart of file sizes
<vincent42> similar to windirstat on windoz
<hateball> vincent42: sudo apt-get install kdirstat
<vincent42> thanks
<vincent42> hmmm I did a pkill dolphin to restart it
<vincent42> my kde sidebar freezed
<vincent42> ah it unfreezed :)
<vincent42> seems killing dolphin was not such a great idea
<valorie> I like filelight
<valorie> but I don't think it works in dolphin
<valorie> it's nifty though
<vincent42> hmmm, is there a way to restart dolphgin after it's been killed ?
<valorie> krunner won't do it?
<valorie> krunner=alt+f2
<vincent42> it 's very slow
<vincent42> but it seems to come back after a long time
<vincent42> one of dolphin window is very slow
<valorie> another way to start it is in a konsole, and watch the output
<vincent42> ok so kdirstat is not visible in dolphin ?
<vincent42> actually I started it from the console , but it would stay stuck, not even open a window
<valorie> control escape might give you more information
<vincent42> it seems klauncher had some problem
<vincent42> it got respawned
<vincent42> anyway seems to be working back now
<vincent42> hmm, konqueror is also slow to start
<vincent42> kdeinit4: Shutting down running client.
<vincent42> klauncher(5602) kdemain: Waiting for already running klauncher to exit.
<vincent42> argl
<vincent42> why does it do that
<noaXess> morning.. does anybody use backports landing ppa?
<noaXess> or know when the packes are moved to backports ppa?
<vincent42> hateball: kdirstat does it display the radial map ?
<vincent42> what I waslooking for was the view with some rectangles
<vincent42> with area proportionnal to file size
<vincent42> I only have a "radial map" view now
<valorie> noaXess: I tested it, then removed it
<valorie> but I didn't purge the packages, because they work well
<noaXess> okey..
<noaXess> but.. how is timeline that they move packages from landing to backports?
<valorie> they haven't had time to do that yet, sorry
<valorie> got a deadline for xenial the LTS to meet first
<noaXess> valorie: are you a dev for kubuntu?
<valorie> noaXess: I'm a council member
<valorie> not a coder or packager, no
<noaXess> okey.. fine ;) cool
<Kardi> how do you guys learn about linux aside from using search engines and IRC?
<lordievader> Experimenting?
<valorie> Kardi: what part of linux are you interested in?
<Kardi> general use
<dhanraj> i built blender from source and it removed all gui packages, so i can only use it through terminal. does anybody know a fix
<valorie> it helps to follow your interests, and choose a project that will challenge you some
<valorie> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.74+dfsg0-4build2 (wily), package size 20656 kB, installed size 66214 kB
<valorie> hmmm, packaged from git, not a release
<dhanraj> i installed plasma-desktop but still it shows only home screen nothing else
<dhanraj> plus i have to manually use startx to launch it
<hateball> dhanraj: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, that should pull in everything needed for a kubuntu experience
<dhanraj> ohk thanks i will try
<hateball> It will install sddm etc
<hateball> dhanraj: Did you install from a minimal installer?
<dhanraj> no
<afx237> does anyone know if the current versions of kde/plasma etc in the daily build of 16.04 is what will be in the stable release?  i heard there was a freeze in the last couple of days, but not sure if it applies to kde
<valorie> afx237: we filed FFE paperwork to get our recent stuff into the archive
<valorie> final freeze is friday
<valorie> or so
<afx237> ah, so  it will change then?
<Kardi> I'm wondering if there is a game based on using linux terminal commands? so I can get familiar with using linux
<valorie> I'm not sure how that system works
<valorie> oooo, I think there is something in KDE games
<afx237> Kardi: here's a challenging one: http://qntm.org/suicide
<valorie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/337300/are-there-any-games-which-can-train-people-to-learn-terminal-commands mentions whatis
<valorie> which sounds cool
<Kardi> Cool
<afx237> Kardi: just in case you don't realise, it wipes all your files if you type anything wrong, fun eh
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<Smurphy> jo
<andybrine> I wonder if anyone can help. I just installed plasma desktop from ubuntu 15.10 and everything is working but the themes dont
<andybrine> I have default icons and windows decorations
<andybrine> does anyone know how to fix that?
<andybrine> any support would be apprecated
<clivejo> andybrine: how did you install it?
<andybrine> I installed this repo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable
<andybrine> and then run dist-upgrade
<andybrine> This then installed the whole desktop
<andybrine> when I update themes, it doesnt change anything
<clivejo> where did you get instructions to use kubuntu-ci ppa?!?
<clivejo> you need to remove and purge that PPA and install using "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<andybrine> I used this guide: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/08/install-kde-plasma-plasma-5-4/
<andybrine> ok Iwill do that now
<andybrine> so just using this with no extra repos should be fine?
<clivejo> have you universe enabled?
<andybrine> yes, I think so. I will check
<andybrine> im just purging that repo at the moment
<clivejo> kubuntu-ci is our continuous integration
<andybrine> oh ok
<andybrine> so it can cause problems when upgrading
<clivejo> well CI is mostly for testing/devel
<andybrine> I am likely to have conflicts with gnome or unity when installing kubuntu
<clivejo> you shouldnt do
<andybrine> thanks, thats good to know
<clivejo> kubuntu-desktop should pull in the required packages
<clivejo> you do need to use the sddm login manager for kubuntu
<andybrine> I think there was an error when I installed it
<andybrine> is there a command to switch to that
<andybrine> when I ran it again, there were no errors
<clivejo> when you install the meta package it should ask you which display manager you want to use
<andybrine> ok, I will give it another go
<clivejo> kubuntu-desktop is a meta package which should install all the necessary packages to use KDE on Ubuntu
<andybrine> I think there was an error somewhere which could have caused my problems
<andybrine> I cant remember what it was though
<andybrine> the latest kde looks awesome though
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> what did you use before?
<andybrine> im using gnome shell at the moment
<andybrine> and love it, but i wanted a change
<andybrine> not used kde for about 5 years
<clivejo> Its come on a lot!
<andybrine> yea, it looks great
<clivejo> andybrine: do you like testing software?
<andybrine> I will brb, just going to reboot
<andybrine> not really
<andybrine> I need reliability
<andybrine> right, im back
<clivejo> how did it go?
<andybrine> not to install it without the extra repo
<andybrine> not installed it yet
<andybrine> So you say I need the universe repo enabled?
<clivejo> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.331 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 40 kB
<clivejo> yup universe
<andybrine> Ok, I will check that
<floown> hello
<floown> To convert a movie (avi) to mkv, what can I use in Kubuntu ? (plasma application)
<Smurphy> floown: handbrake
<floown> thx
<andybrine> clivejo I dont think I have the installed, but are they not installed by default?
<andybrine> actually, they are installed
<_shaun_> hi guys can u tell me what collate is about
<andybrine> Here is my error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<andybrine>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<andybrine> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<andybrine> apologies for pasting it here
<andybrine> clivejo: I have installed it but have missing icons and im unable to change my windows decorations
<clivejo> now add the backports PPA
<clivejo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<clivejo> do a full upgrade
<clivejo> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y
<clivejo> did you PPA purge the kubuntu-ci?
<andybrine> yea, I purged that one and installed kubuntu
<clivejo> sounds like you might be still using packages from the kubuntu-ci
<clivejo> dunno why people write articles about using that!
<andybrine> yea, its not the best idea
<andybrine> the repo you just sent me, is that a development one?
<andybrine> also how do I completely purge the cli repo
<clivejo> I would use ppa-purge
<andybrine> ok
<andybrine> it look like its running ok. Just running the basic themes and icons which im unable to change at the moment
<andybrine> as im running the update some icons are appering
<clivejo> I reckon you have some broken packages installed by the kubuntu-ci ppa
<clivejo> need to purge them and get the working version from the main repo or the backports
<andybrine> when I purge that ppa is says: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: kubuntu-ci stable
<clivejo> you would probably need to add it again, do an apt-get update and then ppa-purge
<andybrine> ok, I will do that
<clivejo> andybrine: its not normally so difficult!
<andybrine> no thats what I thought. Thats why I was wondering if there were conflicts with the install
<andybrine> I still have lots of missing icons
<andybrine> becoming a bit of a joke really. It should be simple to install kubuntu
<hateball> It is. But messing about PPAs, that's on yourself.
<andybrine> I have purged the PPA now and removed the files
<andybrine> of the associated packages
<andybrine> alrighty
<andybrine> I think its all working now
<clivejo> :)
<andybrine> I think there was a missing package
<clivejo> probably
<andybrine> thanks for your help clivejo
<clivejo> no problem
<clivejo> hope you get on well with it
<andybrine> actually icons are still not quite right lol
<andybrine> I dolphin my folder icons are different
<clivejo> different, how so?
<andybrine> some are showing up correctly and others arent
<andybrine> actually its Documents, Downloads and Music ect that are one icon theme and the other folders are another
<clivejo> have you tried changing the theme?
<andybrine> yea, thats what im doing now
<lenswipee> hi having problems installing kubuntu on my laptop. I created a bootable USB using netbootin, and on boot i select 'start kubuntu'. It then loads a blue splash screen and that is it. help please
<soee> what version are you trying to install ?
<lenswipee> the LTS version
<soee> 14.04 ?
<lenswipee> yes
<lenswipee> the current LTS
<Smurphy> hit ESC as soon as the splash-screen shows up., it will show you what is happening under the hood. We need that to be able to help.
<soee> lenswipee: i know i shouldn't say that here on support channel but maybe install 16.04 (it is like in beta now) and will be released in 1,5 month and it is LTS
<lenswipee> im guessing it's a nvidia driver issue but i will hit esc to see thanks!
<soee> and i had not a sigle problem with it for a long time
<lenswipee> i hit esc and i see lot of [ok] but its fast so and still ends up loading the GUI. doesn't seem to stay in terminal.
<hateball> !nomodeset| lenswipee
<ubottu> lenswipee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lenswipee> thanks ill read it now.
<lenswipee> im confused after reading that how i access where i can edit
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lenswipee> how to edit grub to set nomodeset? when i boot via usb using netbootin i see the netbootin menu where i can select 'start kbuntu'. I can esc into terminal but it will always end up switching over to GUI at the end and it hangs. help needed urgently
<soee> BluesKaj: ^
<chr1s> lenswipee: I don't know if kubuntu compiles their kernel with interactive support but if they do then hitting i during the boot phase should allow you to choose which services start
<lenswipee> hit 'i'?
<chr1s> yep
<chr1s> for interactive
<chr1s> worth a try
<lenswipee> ill try that now. thanks
<chr1s> good luck
<lenswipee> chr1s: with usb stick in?
<lenswipee> didn't work
<BluesKaj> lenswipee, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<lenswipee> how to edit grub when kbuntu is not even installed yet
<lenswipee> BluesKaj: i can't install kubuntu. it hangs.
<BluesKaj> lenswipee, yes, that presents adifficulty
<BluesKaj> lenswipee, don't use unetbootin , IME it fails 50% of the time, dd the image to your usb stick
<hateball> lenswipee: you should be able to edit the bootline even if using unetbootin
<chr1s> lenswipee: you're trying to install from a usb stick?
<lenswipee> yes from usbstick
<hateball> lenswipee: (press tab to edit options) or something it should say on the menu
<lenswipee> on boot i see netbootin menu
<sithlord48> do you have another usb stick ?
<BluesKaj> then you won't habe grub to work with will you
<BluesKaj> have
<lenswipee> hateball: i think you are on to something with the tab
<lenswipee> when i hit tab i get into terminal
<lenswipee> terminal-like anyway
<lenswipee> what i do there?
<hateball> then you edit the bootline according to the instructions
<sithlord48> lenswipee:  does the machine have an os on it  already?
<hateball> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hateball> lenswipee: you see the line with lots of text. just backpspace away "quiet splash" and type in "nomodeset"
<chr1s> lenswipee: what does your "terminal" look like? What can you see on the screen
<lenswipee> sithlord48: the machine already has ubuntu knome installed on it where i already have set nomodeset but on installing kubuntu over it seems to still hang
<sithlord48> lenswipee:  if this install using no modeset doesn't work try remaking your stick using the dd command
<lenswipee> hateball: ill try that now.
<lenswipee> ok sithlord48
<sithlord48> lenswipee:  also im a bit confused can you get to the live desktop/ installer or its hanging before that ?
<BluesKaj> lenswipee, unetbootin sucks IMO , use dd to make your iso image bootable
<hateball> I fail to see how reimaging the stick would solve problems with a GPU driver...
<hateball> ugh, go ahead then
<BluesKaj> it's not going to boot with no modeset either
<BluesKaj> it's a stick
<sithlord48> i have had no luck w/ unetbootin myself its never worked for me when i have tried it
<lenswipee> sithlord48: i can't get to the live desktop/installer.
<lenswipee> when i hit tab
<sithlord48> ok then try with nomodeset as a boot param  if that don't work then remake the stick
<lenswipee> i no longer see text about quiet splash as i already edited grub on existing ubuntu knome i think. i saw it previously to that
<lenswipee> but i typed in nomodeset at the end and hit enter then a whole bunch of text scrolled down
<lenswipee> it then ends with this:
<lenswipee> (initramfs)
<lenswipee> now i can text stuff and that is it
<lenswipee> no more loading
<BluesKaj> nomodeset won't make any differnce in booting a usb stick afaik , if I'm wrong some please explain how that can work
<sithlord48> i would remake the stick and check it to be sure
<chr1s> lenswippe: do you have a login prompt or something or has it produced some error message like a kernel panic?
<sithlord48> check your isos md5 bad downloads do happen and if you still have prolems after remaking check the stick using the check disc entry on the menu
<lenswipee> chr1s: no login prompt as i'm trying to install kubuntu from usb stick. So far it boots to netbootin menu and i select 'start kubuntu' then it hangs on a blue splash screen GUI. if i hit esc before the gui i get a list of text [ok] then it switches to gui and hangs.
<lenswipee> ill check md5 of the iso file tomorrow
<lenswipee> then try again
<lenswipee> failing that ill do the dd thing someone mentioned
<chr1s> lenswipee: can you get to a console once it hangs? Trying pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1
<chr1s> maybe it's only X that's stuck
<lenswipee> ill try that now chr1s
<lenswipee> yes that worked
<lenswipee> i'm in console
<lenswipee> chr1s: what can be done here?
<sithlord48> lenswipee:  what is your video card?
<chr1s> cool, so now we can try to work out why your X doesn't start
<chr1s> can you log in on the console
<lenswipee> log in?
<lenswipee> how to log into something that hasnt completely installed?
<sithlord48> user name is kubuntu iirc
<chr1s> default for ubuntu is username: ubuntu with no password (just hit enter), maybe the same for kubuntu?
<lenswipee> all i see is kubuntu@kubuntu~
<sithlord48> so your are loged in
<chr1s> sounds like you logged in then lenswipee
<sithlord48> what version are you trying to install ?
<lenswipee> the 14.X LTS
<lenswipee> when i do 'ls' i see 'desktop'
<chr1s> i would be tempted to kill X if it is running and then to startx and see what output comes on the commandline as it starts up (switch back using Ctrl+Alt+F1 again), it should tell you what modules it is loading
<sithlord48> lets first kill the xserver .. im not sure what DM the live is using we will try to stop light dm
<chr1s> and hopefully give some indication of where it's failing
<sithlord48> use the command   sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<chr1s> just kill -9 X :)
<sithlord48> i think kubuntu is also the password if you need it
<sithlord48> or that
<chr1s> less graceful but it's already broken
<lenswipee> so 'kill -9 x'
<sithlord48> X
<chr1s> capital X
<lenswipee> ok
<chr1s> do it again and make sure it gives an error message
<chr1s> it means you really killed X :)
<lenswipee> it says thisL
<lenswipee> -bash kill X arguments must be present
<lenswipee> something like that
<chr1s> try killall -9 X
<chr1s> sorry
<chr1s> kill is expecting a PID :)
<lenswipee> X no prcoess found
<chr1s> good
<chr1s> X is dead :)
<lenswipee> ok no what? :)
<lenswipee> now
<chr1s> sithlord48, what do you want to do next? I'd try starting X and see where it hangs but maybe you have some other idea?
<sithlord48> startx
<chr1s> good plan, i like it :)
<lacika> Hi everyone !
<chr1s> lenswipee: when it hangs switch back to the console again with Ctrl+Alt+F1 and tell us what it says on the console
<sithlord48> it should say something like "i don't wanna do it " but less directly
<lacika> I am long time user of kubuntu. After upgrade to 15.04 I must return to 14.04, because I found it unusable ...
<chr1s> afk for a bit but sithlord has it under control i think :) If you're still stuck when i'm back i'll try to help some more
<sithlord48> lacika:  do yo uhave a seperate /home partition?
<BluesKaj> 15.04 is no longer supported , lacika
<lenswipee> about 'startx'
<lenswipee> it now loads the desktop GUI
<sithlord48> tada
<sithlord48> you should be able to install now
<BluesKaj> yay!
<lenswipee> seems like a live play not an install
<BluesKaj> i still desdpise unetbootin :-)
<lacika> the question is: Is it possible to install Kubuntu 15.10 with look&feel (icons, transparency ... etc.) the same as on 14.04 ?
<sithlord48> thats fine there should be a install kubuntu icon in the folder widget
<sithlord48> lacika: sorta
<sithlord48> lacika: you can use oxygen widget them and some other stuff but not all
<BluesKaj> lacika, as you were asked before , do you have separate / and /home partitions?
<lacika> I really hate transparency and strange (for me idiotic new look&feel)
<lacika> sure, I have them :)
<sithlord48> im using breeze dark and i have less transparency then i had on plasma4
<sithlord48> if you ahve a seperate /home you can just instlal 14.04 and don't format your /home
<lacika> The best for me is to disable transparency completely 1
<BluesKaj> then just install 15.10 to / using the manual partitioning in ubiquity and set the mountpoint for /home and continue
<BluesKaj> lacika,^
<lacika> I do not need "effects" and all thic "modern" stupid bullshit
<sithlord48> you can turn them off
<sithlord48> or better yet just disable the ones you don't like since you generally get better proformance w/ desktop effects on
<lacika> ok, i tried it on 15.04, but I was not happy anyway ...
<BluesKaj> that breeze theme isn't my cuppa ntea
<lenswipee> where i find the install icon?
<sithlord48> package manager? or get new stuff
<BluesKaj> look in the kmenu lenswipee
<sithlord48> i don't care for the flatness
<sithlord48> honestsly
<lacika> i.e. I like to have it the same as 14.04, but upgrade let say to comming 16.04
<sithlord48> depending ont he version of kf5 in 15.10 get new stuff might be broken for somethings
<sithlord48> and plasma5 it will be getting support for following the color scheme of the widgets soon
<lenswipee> BluesKaj: ok
<lenswipee> when i double click on the install icon a smaller icon starts bounching up and down and my usbstick starts to flash for a while then stops.
<lenswipee> :(
<lenswipee> no fun installing kubuntu
<newbie_> Good morning!
<chr1s> lenswipee: open a virtual console and launch whatever the icon starts from there and see if there is some useful error message
<chr1s> congrats on getting a GUI using "magic" :)
<chr1s> no idea why it runs now
<newbie_> anyone can help me with the upgrade from kmail 5.02 to 5.1 in kubuntu 5.10?
<newbie_> :)
<lenswipee> chr1s: virtual console?
<lenswipee> chr1s: i'm a noob
<lenswipee> chr1s: i noticed there is an error regarding needing properity drivers for nvidia
<lenswipee> chr1s: but install icon fails
<BluesKaj> lenswipee, most nvidia gpus will run fine with the default nouveau driver, so I still think there's a flaw in the image you have on the usb.
<chr1s> lenswipee: use the KDE menu and start Terminal
<lenswipee> and
<chr1s> K > Applications > System Tools > Terminal (Konsole)
<lenswipee> and
<BluesKaj> that's not going fix anything if the image is corrupted , that's all I have to say
<chr1s> what do you get when you do "pwd"
<lenswipee> BluesKaj: i'll keep that in mind
<chr1s> in the Terminal program
<lenswipee> im starting startx again. bear with me.
<lenswipee> it says /home/kubuntu
<chr1s> ok if you do "cd Desktop" that should get you to the directory where your desktop resides :)
<chr1s> i guess that icon you were clicking on before is there somewhere?
<lenswipee> ok
<chr1s> do you know where the icon is exactly on your file system?
<lenswipee> in desktop
<lenswipee> nope
<chr1s> ok what do you get if you do "ls" now?
<lenswipee> so you want me to execute install file from terminal basically?
<chr1s> yep
<lenswipee> i get
<chr1s> cool
<chr1s> not such a noob :)
<lenswipee> ubitqytu...desktop
<chr1s> ok, just run the installer from the command line like you said and see what you get as output on the terminal
<lenswipee> ill have to go back to desktop manager to look around
<chr1s> ok, let me know when you have something and we'll see what we can do
<hateball> lenswipee: what GPU do you have?
<hateball> and what distro version?
<hateball> as nouveau in 14.04 wont work with nvidia 9xx series, you need to boot nomodeset and then grab a recent driver from  https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lenswipee> ok hateball
<lenswipee> the install file is in desktop
<lenswipee> its called ubuiqity-kdui.desktop
<lenswipee> typing 'ubuiqity-kdui.desktop' in terminal gives command not found
<lenswipee> no idea what nvidia drivers is needed but its a few years old laptop
<BluesKaj> lenswipee, is this laptop a hybrid with 2 GPUs. intel and nvidia? AKA Optimus system?
<lenswipee> nah one GPU
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> good
<lenswipee> just nvidia
<lenswipee> so how to execute the install file in terminal
<lenswipee> its called
<lenswipee> 'ubuiqity-kdui.desktop'
<hateball> well, you cant
<hateball> it requires X
<hateball> lenswipee: but is this 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<lenswipee> what is X?
<hateball> a GUI
<lenswipee> 14.04 LTS
<lenswipee> the install file is only executable in GUI?
<hateball> well then, either you use the minimal install with 14.04 and pull in kubuntu-desktop + nvidia drivers from PPA, or you use 15.10 which works with recent nvidia cards ootb
<hateball> you _could_ even go for 16.04 even tho it's not final yet
<lenswipee> problem is i cant even install kubuntu
<hateball> lenswipee: and did you try a 15.10 media?
<lenswipee> might have to try the latest kubuntu 15.X perhaps
<BluesKaj> n ot 15.X, 15.10...15.04 is no longer supported
<BluesKaj> lenswipee,^
<andybrine> Does anyone know where you can setup the calendar in the panel in kbuntu?
<andybrine> I would like to integrate it with my google calendar
<chr1s> lenswipee: I thought you had X (the GUI) working now after we did "startx"?
<BluesKaj> andybrine, click on the time in the panel
<lenswipee> yes
<lenswipee> but when i click install nothing happens
<lenswipee> X works
<chr1s> to execute the installer just open terminal, cd to the correct location and do "./ubiquity...." (whatever it's called
<andybrine> yes, im clicking on it but I want to configure it to show my google events
<andybrine> it shows the calendar but no events in there
<lenswipee> chr1s: tried that
<chr1s> lenswipee: you just need to put "./" in front of the name of the installer since probably the current directory isn't in your path
<lenswipee> chr1s: it wont execute
<chr1s> lenswipee: and it didn't work? Does it give you an error message?
<andybrine> is it all done though korganiser?
<lenswipee> chr1s: something about command not available
<lenswipee> chr1s: i did chmod +x name
<lenswipee> chr1s: ./name
<chr1s> ok, try doing "sudo su -"
<chr1s> then cd to the directory and run it again
<lenswipee> chr1s: thanks ill try it tomorrow morning. getting late here. and i've had enough :)
<chr1s> ok, no worries, if that doesn't work I'm out of ideas anyway
<lenswipee> here im thinking of migrating away from windows to kubuntu as it has "windows feel".
<lenswipee> what a hell of an experience
<BluesKaj> lenswipee, put a new image on the stick with dd , then try again
<chr1s> i've never known it be this hard :)
<BluesKaj> chris the image is corrupted imo, that's the problem
<lenswipee> chr1s: just my luck.
<lenswipee> BluesKaj: ill check it tomorrow first thing.
<BluesKaj> lenswipee, ok
<lenswipee> Bye guys. Cya tomorrow no doubt.
<andybrine> Is is possible to integrate the google calendar in kde?
<andybrine> so it shows the events when you click on the clock
<BluesKaj> andybrine, https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=261&t=128934
<andybrine> BluesKaj: Thanks, but there was no response to that post
<BluesKaj> andybrine, oops sorry...most of the info is out of date on google
<Guest60238> l
<Guest60238> NICK DZ
<jim__> hi there
<jim__> looking for help trying to get advice on how to download remote desktop connection on kubuntu and a vpn
<chr1s> jim__: what do you mean by download remote desktop connection?
<chr1s> do you just want to remote desktop to another machine?
<digitalmouse> greetings, programs!
<BluesKaj> programs?
<volk> что с этим делать
<sandy> hi
<sandy> i installed kubuntu 14.04 on my dell insiron 5558 pc
<sandy> wifi and video drivers aren't working
<sandy> any one there??
<sandy> hello any one there??
<BluesKaj> sandy which chips ?
<sandy> in the sense??
<genii> sandy: Please have patience. If no one responds to a question, ask again in 10-15 minutes.
<BluesKaj> wifi and gpu
<sandy> wifi is intel dualband wireless AC 3160
<sandy> and video nvidia
<BluesKaj> odd that nvidia isn't working , normally the nouveau driver works well enough
<sandy> okay
<sandy> its not working!!
<sandy> even the touchpad
<genii> sandy: What are the symptoms the video drivers not working... just black screen and no video period, or you get graphics but there is some problem with them like tearing
<BluesKaj> sandy, have you updated and upgraded?
<sandy> updated
<BluesKaj> upgrade as well
<genii> First thing to tackle would be wifi, anyhow
<sandy> brightness doesn't change
<sandy> how to get my wifi problem fixed??
<BluesKaj> check the package manager for intel wifi driver
<sandy> as in where?
<sandy> i am new to linux
<BluesKaj> kmenu>apps>system>software center
<sandy> it doesn't show anything
<dhanraj> hey
<dhanraj> anybody know how to solve this?
<dhanraj> Found dependency from scilab-cli-bin to libstdc++ found
<dhanraj> Makefile:2092: recipe for target 'check-libstdcpp-dep' failed
<dhanraj> make[1]: *** [check-libstdcpp-dep] Error 2
<dhanraj> make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/dhanraj/gsoc/scilab/scilab-5.5.2'
<dhanraj> Makefile:1541: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed
<sandy> it doesn't work!
<sandy> thanks
<genii> dhanraj: Looks like you're trying to compile something
<dhanraj> yes
<dhanraj> scilab
<dhanraj> genii: can help me out with the error?
<dhanraj> genii: can you help me out with the error?
<genii> dhanraj: Why not just install it normally instead of compiling?
<genii> !info scilab
<ubottu> scilab (source: scilab): Scientific software package for numerical computations. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.2-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 30 kB, installed size 286 kB
<dhanraj> i want to contribute in scilab
<genii> dhanraj: Try: sudo apt-get build-dep scilab
<genii> ...and then try your build again
<dhanraj> yes i did that
<dhanraj> but still same error
<dhanraj> one more thing
<dhanraj> how should i unlock my directory
<genii> dhanraj: I would suggest to download the source by sudo apt-get source scilab   ...rather than from a tar.gz someplace
<dhanraj> ohk
<dhanraj> genii: same error
<genii> dhanraj: Apologies on lag, have a work emergency here.
<dhanraj> genii: no problem
<dhanraj> btw i solved it now
<dpy> hi guys
<soee> hiho
<dpy> I'm using a laptop with intel HD5500 and kernel 4.2.0, whenever I do something in full screen (youtube video/browser full screen/mplayer) the video is not fluent, or windows are not refreshed)
<dpy> if I do not go into full screen (i.e. 1 pixel smaller than that) it works
<dpy> does this ring a bell for anyone?
<dpy> I suspect it's some sort of overzealous optimization going on
<vorteks> why does kubuntu installer hang fous hours at Detecting file systems? i had problem with version 16.x and 15.10
<vorteks> and google.com show other having problem with no solutions
<vorteks> other=ithers
<genii> Do you have a raid controller which uses Windows drivers?
<vorteks> nope
<vorteks> no raid at all
<genii> Do you know what filesystems you have?
<vorteks> ext4 and swap
<vorteks> ls
<vorteks> woops forget the ls
<genii> vorteks: Do the partiton types and filesystems which are on those partitions line up? For example, you can have a partition which is type 7 ( NTFS) but actually was formatted ext4
<genii> The installer looks at the partition type to try and decide what filesystem is on that partition
<genii> ( same as the automounter does)
<vorteks> hrm
<vorteks> yeah they do
<vorteks> er what do you mean?
<vorteks> okk ill looks at partition types
<vorteks> all i know is the installer cd didn't do this to me last week on this computer
#kubuntu 2016-02-25
<ngocok> Hi, how do you move Close button, Minimize & maximize button to the left on Kubuntu 15.10?
<copenhagen> theres somthing going on with kubuntu where one or 2 of the cpu cores will just be at 100%
<copenhagen> no apps open or anything
<copenhagen> its konsole
<copenhagen> console says its using 25%
<copenhagen> but its not open and it happened the other day too but i didnt check what it was
<kitsune_flame> hey, anyone here that would like to know about an interesting bug?
<kitsune_flame> so I installed the Backports PPA and now Kmail is broke because Akonadi only wants to use MySQL.  It will not install the SQLite backend
<kitsune_flame> just thought someone in here might want to know because this effectively breaks Kmail.
<kitsune_flame> Also, why does Akonadi default to MySQL?
<kitsune_flame> seems a bit excessive
<valorie> kitsune_flame: please file a bug on bugs.kde.org
<valorie> that isn't a problem with our packaging, i think
<kitsune_flame> valorie: when i try to "sudo aptitude install akonadi-backend-sqlite" it trys to downgrade all KDE packages to the 5.4 version.
<valorie> !info akonadi-backend-sqlite
<ubottu> akonadi-backend-sqlite (source: akonadi): SQLite storage backend for Akonadi. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 29 kB, installed size 93 kB
<valorie> hmmm, perhaps there is a dependency that is hard-coded
<valorie> kitsune_flame: for that one, perhaps try reporting a bug via the cli: `ubuntu-bug akonadi-backend-sqlite`
<valorie> that's some good detective work you did
<valorie> it's possible that that is already fixed in backports-landing PPA
<kitsune_flame> oh, i know my stuff :P
<kitsune_flame> this one had me for a good fifteen minutes.
<kitsune_flame> i'm kinda new to PLasma 5, useed gnome for forever wanted to give KDE a chance again so I went with Kubuntu because it's what I used KDE with last
<kitsune_flame> really I can't wait for that mac style global menu plugin to land.  saves screen real estate
<hateball> do you use Qt apps exclusively
<hateball> because I am sure that many of the apps I use wont respect any global menu
<kitsune_flame> if I use KDE I like to use as much of the platform as possible within reason
<hateball> Nice
<kitsune_flame> and filed
<valorie> thank you very much
<kitsune_flame> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1549656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1549656 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Akonadi SQLite Backend will not install if Kubuntu Backports PPA is enabled" [Undecided,New]
<andybrine> Morning everyone
<andybrine> Quick question, when I go to online accounts there is no option to add a google account
<andybrine> does anyone know how to fix that?
<hateball> andybrine: is this in 15.10 ?
<andybrine> yes
<hateball> I have no general "online accounts" settings in 14.04, is why I am asking
<andybrine> oh ok
 * hateball liveboots a 15.10 next to him
<Smurphy> google account has nothing to do with kubuntu.
<andybrine> cool thanks
<Smurphy> And - google account is not a question. The question you should rather ask is: How can I access my google mails from kubuntu ?
<Smurphy> by example.
<andybrine> it just does not appear as an option in online accounts
<Smurphy> yes - because a google account is not an account per se.
<Smurphy> You can connect to a google Mail account using imaps ?
<andybrine> thats not what I want to do
<hateball> andybrine: It's available for me at least
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> wait a second...
<andybrine> thank you hateball
<hateball> andybrine: no, I am using 16.04 alpha on this stick
<hateball> andybrine: So... it will *be* available at least :p
<andybrine> it says that it should be available in that list
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> In gnome shell I could add google as an online account
<hateball> hmmm, I can pick it but I dont get prompted to auth
<hateball> so it seems broken regardless
<hateball> other options such as AOL seem to work
<hateball> In fact all options except Google works. Also amusing that the dialog mentions ownCloud, but has no setting for it
<andybrine> ok
<andybrine> there were  a few conflicts with google accounts in gnome
<andybrine> so maybe its been disabled
<hateball> andybrine: suppose you could find the bug page for https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Workspace/WebAccounts
<hateball> well it's http://bugs.kde.org and then tag it with that I guess
<andybrine> ok thanks
<andybrine> Its so my google calendar with integrated with my desktop
<andybrine> do you know what package it is? I will reinstall is as well
<andybrine> see if that brings it back to life
<hateball> andybrine: not really no. it seems to be started with kcmshell5 kcm_kaccounts tho
<hateball> andybrine: I see that I have a bunch of dead "/usr/bin/signonpluginprocess oauth2" after clicking google
<hateball> andybrine: so... that should give you more to... google
<andybrine> yea, thanks
<andybrine> I will have a look see
<hateball> andybrine: well this is weird. I restarted the live-session and pressed google, now it popped up an auth form
<hateball> andybrine: I tried it without network connection first, so perhaps the process hung and then newly started ones refused to work as well, even after having network
<andybrine> I think i removed it when installing kububuntu
<andybrine> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq account-plugin-google unity-scope-gdrive
<andybrine> thats the command I was told to use to fix the install
<hateball> andybrine: package is kaccounts-providers
<andybrine> now I cant get it back
<hateball> actually you will want to install kaccounts-integration and kaccounts-providers
<hateball> both those should be pulled in with the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<andybrine> ok awesome, let me install them
<andybrine> i get an error when installing kaccounts-providers
<andybrine> here is my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/N1ufR0Hu
<hateball> andybrine: I wonder if you have some gnome/unity packages that mess this up
<hateball> andybrine: was this a clean kubuntu install from the start?
<andybrine> no I installed it through gnome-shell
<andybrine> so think the conflicts come from unity
<hateball> andybrine: well, perhaps you dont need the providers package, I dont really know which accounts it adds
<andybrine> to install it was recomended that I remove google online accounts
<hateball> andybrine: but you should able to search for packages that relate to this for gnome
<hateball> and slay them
<andybrine> yea, that would be goof
<andybrine> good8
<andybrine> I dont want to skrew up my system though
<andybrine> I just want my google calendar events to appear on my calendar on my desktop
<andybrine> and I cant do that
<hateball> well I dont know what gnome/unity packages could be related, as I only use kde
<hateball> andybrine: perhaps someone in #ubuntu would know more
<andybrine> thats a good shout. I may ask in there
<gnucat> hi, where can I get Kubuntu 16.04 alpha ?
<lordievader> gnucat: iso.qa.ubuntu.com has all the links.
<lordievader> gnucat: Also would you be so kind as to report there how your install went?
<lordievader> If one of the categories applies, that is.
<gnucat> lordievader: thanks
<gnucat> will do, but I cannot find the iso to download
<soul_> hey gnucat, are you the one from the blog?
<gnucat> soul_: no, i dont have a blog at all
<gnucat> + hey
<soul_> cat = the animal?
<lordievader> gnucat: 64bit or 32bit?
<gnucat> soul_: yeah
<soul_> ah ok
<gnucat> lordievader: 64bit
<soul_> :D
<lordievader> gnucat: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20160224/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<lordievader> Beta1 links to ^
<gnucat> lordievader: thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soul_> Hello BluesKaj :D
<BluesKaj> hi soul_
<Mylon> Well that was weird.  I hit the power button and then closed my laptop.  When I turned it back on I could see some of the workspace plus the "We'll log you out in 20 seconds" message.  I had enough time to hit cancel, then it went to the lock screen.
<Mylon> I guess trying to hibernate doesn't cancel trying to sleep.
<toshiba> hola
<hateball> hello
<hateball> !es | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<toshiba> alguien seria tan amable, de decirme si se puede eliminar la secion de invitado en kubuntu, soy nuevo en esto, vengo de windows y no se como se hace
<toshiba> hateball:  hola
<hateball> yes hello, do you have a question?
<BluesKaj> oooh cruel hombre' , sound like some out of the old movie westerns :-)
<BluesKaj> something even
<hombre_cruel> if so sorry for my bad English to be the translator of google, to see if someone can help me, I'm new to linux, I would like to know how I can remove secion guest in kubuntu
<guest273> good morning yesterday I did a fresh install desktop
<guest273> updated and now won't boot totaly
<guest273> any place to start
<BluesKaj> hombre_cruel, suggest you join #ubuntu-es , no translator needed there
<hateball> hombre_cruel: Is it 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<guest273> 15.10
<hombre_cruel> hateball:  es kubuntu 15.10
<hateball> guest273: When booting, hold/hammer shift to get into the grub menu, pick an older kernel and see if that's the culprit
<BluesKaj> or the rescue kernel
<guest273> OK dies at ondemand. service
<hateball> Hmmm, I do not have an installed 15.10 system here so I am not sure about the guest account
<guest273> it's a vm will take a few tries
<hateball> I am guessing it is configured through SDDM
<hombre_cruel> thank you, can you tell me how I connect to a channel kubuntu in Spanish? exists?
<hateball> !es | hombre_cruel
<ubottu> hombre_cruel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hateball> I just did ;p
<BluesKaj> hombre_cruel, can't you read Spanish?
<BluesKaj> wow
<BluesKaj> guest273, what's your host OS ?
<guest273> I  win 7 vmworkstation 11
<usaf_> guys got a question... is there a project neon channel already?
<BluesKaj> usaf_, your search is as good as mine :-)
<strayPuppy> usaf_: #kde-neon ?
<usaf_> that looks spot on straypuppy  thanks a lot
<strayPuppy> np :)
<al8989> hello i am trying to install the printer driver for my hp printer i downloaded the linuxprint drivers, however when i runthe install it gets hung up on dependancy and conflict resolution any suuggestions?
<al8989> hello i need help installing thehp linux printing drivers
<Smurphy> al8989: What tyoe of printer do you have ?
<Smurphy> and what system did you install (Version)
<al8989> hp officejet 8600
<al8989> version 3.16.2 of the hp printer driver and using ubuntu 14.04
<al8989> kubuntu 14.04sorry
<Smurphy> why you want to install special drivers. Should work with regular HP Driverfs.
<al8989> the install hangs at dependency and conflict resolution
<al8989> thats what i am installing
<al8989> the regualr hp driver off thewebsite
<Smurphy> yes, but why do you want to use these drivers ?
<al8989> i figuredthey werebettersincethey werenewerversion
<Smurphy> But why don't you just try to use the drivers already installed ?
<al8989> o well i did try to set them up but i don't see any hp icon like on my other kubuntu 14.01 pc
<al8989> so ithought they were generic non hp drivers
<al8989> it does work but i have more features on my other ubuntu pc using th same printer
<al8989> that other oc uses the latest drivers
<al8989> that other pc uses the latest drivers
<Smurphy> Adn the other ubuntu PC uses the new drivers ?
<al8989> yes
<Smurphy> or did you just install a newer ubuntu version on it ?
<al8989> because the pckeeps asking me to update the drivers everytime  anewone comes out
<al8989> where this other pc does not
<Smurphy> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> get rid of the HP notifier
<Smurphy> Try that.
<al8989> did not work said aptitude notfound
<al8989> command notfound
<BluesKaj> al8989, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> al8989, then sudo apt dist-upgrade
<al8989> that work
<al8989> waiti got an unable to lock administration directory
<BluesKaj> close your package manager
<BluesKaj> or software center
<mazer> hello
<mazer> changed kubuntu for a while to kali linux
<mazer> but can't wait new version of kubuntu
<mazer> hey can someone help me with kubuntu?
<mazer> I have a problem
<mazer> sometimes  my screen doesn's start
<mazer> i have to turn off computer and start again
<mazer> is has something with acpi
<dhanraj> hello
<dhanraj> need help
<dhanraj> asap
<dhanraj> anyone?
<lordievader> !ask | dhanraj
<ubottu> dhanraj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dhanraj> !ask is there any method to find in which source file perticuler function is residing? if yes then how?
<dhanraj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<lordievader> dhanraj: What do you mean?
<dhanraj> lordievader: i was trying to solve a bug but i could not find the source file but now i have found a solution but now there is one more problem : how to use libsolv?
<lordievader> No idea.
<dhanraj> lordievader: ok
<maxx__> hi. does the libreoffice package from the ubuntu repositories use gtk?
<bprompt> maxx__:   no that I know of, it uses its own GUI
<genii> Yes, the short answer is "neither"
<genii> maxx__: https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/81/which-gui-toolkit-is-used-by-lo/
<maxx__> i was wondering because firefox' save dialog icons look very similar to the icons in the libreoffice toolbar to me
<bprompt> maxx__:   if your gtk active theme looks like Libreoffice's GUI, that'd explain it :)
<bprompt> on my end, they do not look the same
<maxx__> i am using kde. where can i set the gtk theme there?
<bprompt> maxx__:     System Settings > Application Appearance > GTK appearance
<bprompt> the so-called "widget style" has a list of all gtk themes installed, and you can pick any, that a gtk app would use, keeping in mind, kde apps will use kde themes though, not gtk's
<Bromo> Hey I have Kubuntu
<Bromo> But let's say I want to use a different DE, like xfce
<Bromo> How would I do that?
<Bromo> I'm using a live version now and it gives me an error about too little space, even though ive set it to 20gb
<mparillo> Could you double check the warning? It might be that your RAM that supplies the virtual file system used while live is running out, not your target partition.
<Bromo> okay
<Bromo> let me try it again
<valorie> Bromo: sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<Bromo> I've set 2GB RAM btw
<valorie> oops, in a live session that isn't possible
<mparillo> I know I get that warning in my live sessions on my netbook, but I only have 1GB.
<Bromo_> woops not sure what happened there
<Bromo_> well i tried cinnamon
<Bromo_> but it says it cant find the package
<valorie> !info cinnamon-desktop
<ubottu> Package cinnamon-desktop does not exist in wily
<Bromo_> But I found this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qHMXu99d88
<Bromo_> oh shit
<Bromo_> wrong thing
<genii> Bromo_: enable the universe repository
<Bromo_> its basically sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:moorkai/cinnamon
<genii> You don't need to add PPAs. Just enable the universe repository, cinnamon is in it
<genii> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.13-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 316 kB, installed size 1238 kB
<genii> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Bromo_> okay I'll do some reading :) new to linux, just a min haha
<valorie> just remember to back up your stuff - if you want to experiment, you'll break things
<valorie> that's ok, you've got a backup of your data
<valorie> just reinstall; quick, easy
<Bromo_> thats why its a live in a virtual machine
<Bromo_> i can screw around as much as I like :)
<Bromo_> unless there's a command for infecting the host OS and eating it alive...? :o
<valorie> usually it takes a user to eat an OS alive.....
<Bromo> Okay, I've ticked the universe button in Muon
<Bromo> It was already ticked
#kubuntu 2016-02-26
<johnflux_> Hey all
<johnflux_> how do I kill the Instant Messaging  app in the system tray?
<claydoh> johnflux_: if you right click on th systray, you can go to the settings and uncheck it.
<johnflux_> claydoh: in which settings?  it has three settings when I right click on it
<johnflux_> oh, system tray settings
<claydoh>  ;)
<johnflux_> thanks - that did it :)
<claydoh> :)
<lenswipee> hi all
<lenswipee> how do i view my HDD and its partitions in kubuntu?
<lenswipee> is there a GUI for that?
<krytarik> !partitionmanager | lenswipee
<ubottu> lenswipee: PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !Muon or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<lenswipee> what does the * mean in /dev/sda1  *
<lenswipee> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<valorie> !info  kde-l10n-it
<ubottu> kde-l10n-it (source: kde-l10n-it): it (it) localization for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 9046 kB, installed size 24035 kB
<Smurphy> Hmmm. Having dependency issues on latest plasma upgrade for 15.10 ... As usual, kwallet making problems.
<lenswipee> hi, i'm finding my kubuntu very slow :(
<Smurphy> lenswipee: define slow.
<lenswipee> A long time to load. I have set encrption when installing Kubuntu. Has it got something to do with that?
<Smurphy> How long agon did you install it. Could be Baloo still indexing your files.
<Smurphy> Also - I'd make sure that /tmp and /var/tmp are running on Ram-Disks.
<Smurphy> Disable Session Management
<lenswipee> What are Ram-Disks?
<Smurphy> virtual disks held in ram.
<nige> lenswipee: virtual disks stored in RAM... they behave like normal drives. but since RAM is volatile memory, all data is gone after rebooting.
<lenswipee> I'm guessing you need alot of memory to bother with that
<Smurphy> define lot ? the ramdisk size is adapted automatically.,
<nige> lenswipee: depends on what you are planning to do with. for normal home machines its not suitable for holding big data
<nige> lenswipee: on servers, with huge RAM its used to hold databases for example to benefit from its very high access speed
<Guest59441> Does anyone know whether extended attributes are enabled by default on Kubuntu 15.10? I guess they are since baloo uses them?
<Guest59441> I ask because dropbox is supposed to sync them but it's only syncing it's own metadata, not the stuff I added using baloo, like tags and ratings
<valorie> hmmm, I wonder if there is a xattr package or so
<valorie> !xattr
<valorie> hmmm, don't know
<valorie> Guest59441: look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/124102/how-do-i-enable-extended-attributes-on-ext4
<valorie> sounds like it can't be completely automatic, but perhaps #kde-devel would know more
<Guest59441> sorry, I had to leave the channel. Did anyone get back concerning xattrs on Kubuntu 15.10?
<Mylon> Question: Favorite browsers?  I've been using Firefox for a couple weeks now and I cannot say I'm happy with it.  It's not even quirks.  It crashes and hangs on me every once in a while.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Morning.
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: You know about a issue on updating Plasma 5.5.4 on 15.10 ? plasma-widget-kimpanel & libpam-kwallet5 dependency issues.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy,using the Kubuntu CI Unstable ppa?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, or the stable one, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, dunno much about plasma-widget-kimpanel & libpam-kwallet5 dependency issues, since I don't use them, perhaps the devs at #kubuntu-devel could help you
<Smurphy> I think it's the launchpad stable branch.
<Smurphy> I'll check. Maybe I'll install and test it if I feel the need/urge to do it ;D
<BluesKaj> assume you update and upgrade everyday
<bas__> I'd like to use a nightly build of LibreCAD. However the ppa is not yet available for wily/15.10. Which group is the correct one to address regarding this issue? (K)Ubuntu-developers, LibreCAD developers or any one I didn't think of?
<BluesKaj> bas__, then I suggest you use a daily build of kubuntu 15.10 to get the latest available version of LibreCAD
<bas__> BluesKaj, thanks for the advice. Are you using the daily-version? Is it stable enough for everyday work?
<dhanraj> !ask Unable to save bookmarks in /home/dhanraj/.local/share/user-places.xbel. Reported error was: Existing file /home/dhanraj/.local/share/user-places.xbel is not writable. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive. i keep getting this error and cannot start dolphic file manager
<ubottu> dhanraj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dhanraj> help
<Walex> dhanraj: ls -ld /home/dhanraj/.local/share/user-places.xbel
<Walex> dhanraj: df /home/dhanraj/.local/share/.
<Aerosonic> Hey guys.
<Aerosonic> So I'm on the latest edge of KDE+Ubuntu, but latest KDE is crashing like my grandma a car.
<Aerosonic> And it's not as fun as you might imagine.
<Walex> thanks for letting us know to avoid "the latest edge of KDE+Ubuntu"
<Aerosonic> I appreciate your subtleties and sarcasm, but I'm inquiring specifically about a Thinkpad X1 Carbon 2nd Gen.
<BluesKaj> Aerosonic, make sure you update and upgrade your packages
<Aerosonic> BluesKaj: I have. I just have a shit abortion of a machine on my hands that was certainly not intended to be born.
<Aerosonic> I have an X1 Carbon 2013 which works just fine. But 2014 with its darn 1440p res is driving KDE nuts.
<Aerosonic> Everything is either too small to read or too big to fit on the screen.
<Aerosonic> I would screenshot, but the prtscr button was replaced by ~
<Aerosonic> Which is a stupid fucking place to put either one of those.
<BluesKaj> Aerosonic, actaully lenovo is quite linux friendly IME...perhaps you could use your energy to tell us what the problem actaullly is. Also lpease watch your language , this is a family friendly support chat
<BluesKaj> which gpu ?
<SohamG> Hey guys, does the kubuntu 14.04 iso come with the plasma 5 desktop?
<Aerosonic> BluesKaj: Sorry about that.
<BluesKaj> SohamG, not yet, probly never
<BluesKaj> SohamG, however the new LTS 16.04 will be released in April whch has the plasma 5 desktop
<SohamG> BluesKaj, Ok, thanks. I just wanted to check out kubuntu with plasma 5 and was wondering whether I should download the 14.04 one or 15.04 one, considering the support for 15.04 is over...
<BluesKaj> SohamG, in the meantime you could try 15.10
<BluesKaj> you'll have to do a clean install ,
<SohamG> BluesKaj, I'll do it virtually. The 15.10 is still supported, right?
<BluesKaj> SohamG, yes
<SohamG> I'm not too familiar with their numbering system
<BluesKaj> 15 is the yr , 10 is the month
<BluesKaj> numbered by the release date in other words
<SohamG> So the (odd number).04 version is supported for 9 months, and the (odd number).10 for another 9, right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<SohamG> OK, thanks again!
<BluesKaj> then there's LTS
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<BluesKaj> SohamG,^
<SohamG> BluesKaj, Yeah, I knew that :P
<BluesKaj> SohamG, just a friendly reminder
<SohamG> Okay! (I didn't mean to be rude or something)
<dhanraj> Walex: then?
<dhanraj> ?
<dhanraj> plz
<soee> what is the problem ?
<BluesKaj> dhanraj, do you habe a support question?
<BluesKaj> have
<dhanraj> i keep getting this error and i also cannot open file explorer
<dhanraj> whenever i open that it gives this error
<soee> what error ?
<dhanraj> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/dhanraj/.local/share/user-places.xbel. Reported error was: Existing file /home/dhanraj/.local/share/user-places.xbel is not writable. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<dhanraj> this
<dhanraj> i opened xampp control panel then clicked on open application folder then i tried to add http folder to bookmarks but from then it gives me this error
<BluesKaj> dhanraj, ok, open a terminal and do sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoremove
<BluesKaj> oops autoclean on the second
<dhanraj> done
<dhanraj> ok
<dhanraj> done
<dhanraj> still i get the error
<soee> ls -l /home/dhanraj/.local/share/user-places.xbel
<BluesKaj> dhanraj, open dolphin and click file then properties, to see if your drive is full
<dhanraj> whenever i open dolphin it gives me this error
<dhanraj> i can only use terminal
<soee> dhanraj: run the command i posted
<dhanraj> soee: i did that now?
<soee> and paste output
<dhanraj> -rw-rwx--- 1 root root 6286 Feb 26 15:55 /home/dhanraj/.local/share/user-places.xbel
<soee> see root is the problem
<soee> sudo chown dhanraj:dhanraj /home/dhanraj/.local/share/user-places.xbel
<soee> you probably opened Dolphin once with sudo, and it saved that file with root permissions only
<dhanraj> soee: thanks
<dhanraj> it worked like a charm
<soee> ;]
<dhanraj> _/\_
<dhanraj> one more question : do you know how should i use this : https://github.com/openSUSE/libsolv
<soee> to create a package ?
<dhanraj> i want to use it in another software
<BluesKaj> soee, good call there  ;-)
<dhanraj> but i havent used it before i just have compiled and installed it from source
<soee> dhanraj: dunno, never used it and i'm not sure how it works. Looks like you compile it and through available commands create package
<soee> BluesKaj: thanks, we had similar problem with some other file once and Plasma devs suggest not to use dolphin with sudo
<dhanraj> ohk but then do you know how should i use it to do dependency check
<soee> dhanraj: nope, but since it is in openSUSE repository on github, maybe ask on their support channel
<BluesKaj> soee, yes GUIs alway need kdesudo, but I didn't realize the xbel file would be the result
<BluesKaj> of sudo with a gui
<dhanraj> soee: ohk and do you know of similar package in debian?
<soee> dhanraj: nope, i do not do packaging :) again jump to #debian and ask there
<dhanraj> soee: ohk  thanks for the help so far
<BluesKaj> dhanraj, investigate git on ubuntu/kubuntu , unless you run debian, then this not the place to ask
<dhanraj> i run kubuntu thats why i asked here
<dhanraj> all questions
<BluesKaj> ok good
<BluesKaj> dhanraj, libsolv-toolsetc are available in the repos and package manager
<dhanraj> ohk i will look into it
<BluesKaj> why do you need to compile fropm source?
<dhanraj> i want to use it in another software to check for package dependency
<BluesKaj> which package depenency ?
<BluesKaj> dam keyboard. needs cleaning again
<dhanraj> if i remove some package then it should give warning if other package depends on that
<BluesKaj> dhanraj, ok, but which package are you removing?
<dhanraj> i'm not removing any package but i want to add this feature to one software
<dhanraj> !info scilab
<ubottu> scilab (source: scilab): Scientific software package for numerical computations. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.2-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 30 kB, installed size 286 kB
<dhanraj> in this software
<guest273> OK continued weird ness
<guest273> I have updated fresh installs of 14lts and 15
<guest273> under VMware
<guest273> however when running initial updated  the new kernel will not boot
<guest273> also tested in two different vm environments
<guest273> any know bugs or clues?
<BluesKaj> which 15?
<guest273> current
<guest273> I can boot on previous kernals
<BluesKaj> dunno  how vmware handles linux kernels
<guest273> should be and always has been transparent
<guest273> I'm going to fire up bodi and see what happens
<guest273> all Debian based
<BluesKaj> so, describe "won't boot" ?
<BluesKaj> fire up ..heh
<guest273> in most cases goes multiuser tarts networking and that's it
<guest273> upgrading bodi
<BluesKaj> what's your host OS?
<guest273> VMware workstation 11
<BluesKaj> no, I mean vmware base OS
<guest273> this Microsoft thing called 7
<BluesKaj> right
<guest273> heard of it?
<guest273> bodi updates
<BluesKaj> I have more luck with linux hosts than windows with vms, but I don't bother with windows anymore
<guest273> yea not an option for me
<guest273> I have to support micro dog stuff
<BluesKaj> wife still uses W7, but she's a gamer and her favs aren't ported to steam
<guest273> but I think it might be a Debian issue
<guest273> my wife uses an accabus
<BluesKaj> bbl,  gotta go check the mailbox
<ZihEn> HEllo
<ZihEn> xD
<Stixx> Hi
<Stixx> Need some help guys
<Stixx> Anyone there
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<D-rex> Anyone ever have an issue with 'dd' messing up the size of the USB drive?  After I copy an iso to usb via 'dd' I get all kind of drive descriptor and size errors
#kubuntu 2016-02-27
<D-rex> Anyone ever have an issue with 'dd' messing up the size of the USB drive?  After I copy an iso to usb via 'dd' I get all kind of drive descriptor and size errors
<Aerosonic> Any idea when KDE is going to stabilize/
<Aerosonic> The new gorgeous beautiful KDE which has the mood of a 12 year old girl on her period.
<Aerosonic> If I had a nickel for every time plasma crashed I would.... Have several nickels per hour.
<Aerosonic> Which is a shit job, but it would pay...
<D-rex> Aerosonic, Ive been stable...you may be having hardware conflict
<Azrathud> Plasma for me crashes a lot, but nothing bad happens, so I'm okay with it lol
<ztane> how do I restart window manager (the one that draws decorations) in kubuntu :D
<ztane> everything else works but my windows are missing decorations
<ztane> and focus changing does not work
<kkinetix> Which kubuntu version?
<ztane> 15.10
<kkinetix> sudo service sddm restart
<ztane> so obviously it is not kwin
<kkinetix> According to
<ztane> no, not dispaly manager
<kkinetix> Tha might be your quickest bet if you smashed your session
<ztane> no
<ztane> I am in X
<ztane> I just miss window decorations
<ztane> in previous kdes you could do kwin --replace
<ztane> there is no kwin anymore
<ztane> I need to use konsole + links to browse net trying to find a solution, so annoying :d
<kkinetix> kwin_x11
<kkinetix> I'm running 15.10 and have a kwin_x11 process
<kkinetix> kwin_x11 with --help shows it has a --replace
<Abe> is there a Graphical user interface (Gui) for qemu :( ? Aqemu doesn't start
<ztane> kkinetix: thats it
<ztane> thanks
<kkinetix> ztane: Cool, glad to hear it!
<NedStark> selam türk var mı?
<Abe> no turk
<bedros> where to download kubuntu 16.04?
<Abe> exit
<acheron88> bedros: 16.04 isn't released yet, and kubuntu have skipped doing a beta iso this time
<acheron88> if you REALLY want to be on 16.04/xenial, then safest way is to install wily (15.10) and and do a dev version distribution upgrade from there
<eeos> hi everybody! What is the recommended text to speech engine in Kubuntu 15.10?
<eeos> google seems to suggest jovie, but when you search text to speech using muon, it seems to suggest espeak
<lordievader> Good morning.
<eeos> lordievader: good morning
<lordievader> Hey eeos
<eeos> I have started using text to speech using jovie .... but the quality is relly poor .... any suggestion to improve it?
<lordievader> I like festival(-lite) for that.
<eeos> lordievader: is the quality of the voices reasonable?
<lordievader> Their okay.
<lordievader> http://www.festvox.org/flite/
<eeos> lordievader: currently using jovie with espeak, voices are terrible
<lordievader> So you said.
<eeos> lordievader: have you ever tried speakit?
<lordievader> Not that I can remember.
<soul_> Guys, can you help me a little bit? I have to share a video in .mp4 but I have it in .mkv
<soul_> How can I convert mkv into mp4?
<soul_> I try avconv -i input.mkv -c:v output.mp4
<soul_> but nothing
<eeos> soul_: can vlc convert it?
<eeos> soul_: only player I can think that cna converst anything
<lordievader> Handbrake is a nice converter.
<lordievader> !info handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2+ds1-1build1 (wily), package size 5450 kB, installed size 10491 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<soul_> I'll try eeos, lordievader
<n2kubuntu> hello, after having installed kubuntu 15.10 I cant update the system since the boot partition is too small. I was trying to change it by the kde partition manager, but am not able to do so. any hints?
<n2kubuntu> I have installes kubuntu having the partitions encrypted
<n2kubuntu> so how can I change the size of the partitions?
<lordievader> n2kubuntu: How large is your /boot and how is your disk partitioned?
<n2kubuntu> HD is 256 GB - I used the default partitioning from the kubuntu installer (with encrypted partition)
<lordievader> n2kubuntu: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo parted /dev/sda print'?
<n2kubuntu> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pe3ixkoqk
<lordievader> n2kubuntu: 255Mb should be fine, how many old kernels do you have installed?
<n2kubuntu> I don't know, I just tryed to update the system. I never changed the kernel manually
<lordievader> n2kubuntu: What is the output of 'dpkg -l|grep linux-image'?
<n2kubuntu> https://paste.kde.org/p1nrfr3af
<n2kubuntu> Can I just remove some kernel files?
<lordievader> n2kubuntu: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-{,extra-}4.2.0-{16,22,34}-generic
<lordievader> That should clean up quite a bit of space on your /boot.
<n2kubuntu> thanks a lot, Ill try that
<eeos> n2kubuntu: also, if you run autoremove it does a good clea up
<n2kubuntu> error msg: Package linux-image-4.2.0-34-generic not found. No package found by regular expression "linux-image-4.2.0-34-generic"
<eeos> n2kubuntu: start with running autoremove
<n2kubuntu> apt-get autoremove?
<n2kubuntu> great! thanks @eeos
<lordievader> Oeh, I made a typo, 34 should be 23.
<n2kubuntu> thanks a lot for your help lordievader and eeos!
<n2kubuntu> cu
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<johannes__> list
<BluesKaj> !list | johannes__
<ubottu> johannes__: BluesKaj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dwoffi> Why install always fails and stuck on 33% creating ext4 file system....
<Dwoffi> ?
<BluesKaj> Dwoffi, which Kubuntu ?
<Dwoffi> 15.04
<Dwoffi> imean
<Dwoffi> 15.10
<BluesKaj> Dwoffi, 15.04 is no longer supported, install 15.10
<Dwoffi> y i tried.
<Dwoffi> i tried to install ubuntu 15.10 too, didnt work, tho i had kubuntu 15.10 installed couple of months ago
<Dwoffi> but now it wont work, even its the same ssd
<BluesKaj> Dwoffi, suggest you set up the partitions before you install using gparted live media
<Dwoffi> okay
<Dwoffi> is that correct that i create 8gb swap and ~60gb ext4 /
<Dwoffi> do i need to create /boot or home, or should it work with /
<BluesKaj> and use manual partitioning and make a / and a /home partition
<Dwoffi> is the /home must have?
<Dwoffi> doesnt it include in /
<BluesKaj> no boot partition needed anymore
<Dwoffi> how about home partition?
<BluesKaj> no , /home is not amust have , but it makes it much easier to reinstall or install new OS  with a separate /home
<Dwoffi> okay
<Dwoffi> but is that correct that software etc are installed in / not in /home?
<Dwoffi> in home there is just files
<BluesKaj> you just instalkl the new Os to  /  and set the /home mountpoint with formatting
<Dwoffi> okay
<BluesKaj> witout formatting rather
<BluesKaj> without
<Dwoffi> but
<Dwoffi> that doesnt solve that installing problem
<Dwoffi> i did deleted those volumes in windows diskmanager, so its empty, and i just create new ones with installmedia, but it wont go further that 33%
<BluesKaj> Dwoffi, if youn set the partition to ext4 with gparted then the install should work smoothly unless you have a damaged drive
<Dwoffi> okay
<BluesKaj> Dwoffi, is this you first try installing linux?
<Dwoffi> no
<BluesKaj> on this machine?
<Dwoffi> no
<Dwoffi> i had ubuntu 14, then i installed kubuntu 15.10, then i tried to install ubuntu 15.10 and it didnt work
<Dwoffi> in same ssd
<BluesKaj> soo this is a computer with BIOS, not UEFI?
<Dwoffi> yup
<Dwoffi> i think so x)
<BluesKaj> how old is the computer ?
<Dwoffi> atleast motherboard speaks bios
<Dwoffi> 2011
<BluesKaj> ok , because most pcs after 2010 are UEFI equipped
<Dwoffi> does that make a difference in this case?
<BluesKaj> then it's more difficult to install since the the uefi bootloader needs to have grub installed to it
<Dwoffi> well i had already so i dont think so its because of motherboard
<BluesKaj> but if you already installed ubuntu without difficulty then it should install ok
<Dwoffi> yes, that i dont get why it wont work now...
<BluesKaj> try making a 15G partiton for / and the rest for /home .../home contains your config files etc, so most of your settings are saved for then ext install
<BluesKaj> and a swap file that's eqaul to or a bit larger then your RAM memory
<BluesKaj> equal even
<lordievader> Dwoffi: Is the drive healthy?
<Dwoffi> 8gb ram, 8gb swap
<Dwoffi> lordievader: it should be atleast
<BluesKaj> make it 10
<lordievader> Dwoffi: Could you pastebin the smart values?
<Dwoffi> sec
<Dwoffi> pastebin.com/raw/gciecnve
<lordievader> Jup, looks okay.
<Dwoffi> yep, the disk is like 3months old
<lordievader> Dwoffi: Can you manually create the partitions and filesystems?
<Dwoffi> well i can learn :D
<Dwoffi> i had only used installation manual settings
<Dwoffi> not from terminal
<lordievader> Dwoffi: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Disks In particular read the section about parted 'Default: Using parted to partition the disk'.
<Dwoffi> okay, but why does that matter? i mean why wouldn installation media works?
<lordievader> Dwoffi: Well, I'd like to know if a manual creation of partition and filesystem also hangs.
<BluesKaj> think gparted is easier to use
<lordievader> Perhaps.
<Dwoffi> ill try make with gparted
<Dwoffi> it just spam "cant have a partition outside the disk"
<BluesKaj> Dwoffi, outsize/oversize  maybe larger than the disk?
<Dwoffi> some ntfs things i guess
<Dwoffi> but now its copying files
<Dwoffi> thumps up
<Dwoffi> dunno that what would be the best sizes
<Dwoffi> i put swap 8gb, / 25gb, /home 35 gb
<BluesKaj> Dwoffi, 15G for / and whatever is left , depending on how much you want to save for other OSs or storage.
<BluesKaj> whatever you need for /home for data like pictures, media, music etc
<Dwoffi> i dont use /home so much
<Dwoffi> everything is another drives / nas
<BluesKaj> it's your home directory
<Dwoffi> hopefully / 25gb will be inaf
<Dwoffi> yes but there is nothing else than downloads i guess etc
<BluesKaj> 15 for / is enough
<Dwoffi> kk
<Dwoffi> well its now 25, its fine
<Dwoffi> install finished atleast
<BluesKaj>  Dwoffi good
<Dwoffi> great "/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod" not found
<Dwoffi> i guess this didnt go well
<Dwoffi> now its grup rescue mode
<BluesKaj> Dwoffi,  boot into Kubuntu-live-media disk then open a terminal and do,  sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , sdX is the / partition, most likely sda1
<Dwoffi> okay
<BluesKaj> dw actaully sda not sda1 , sorry
<BluesKaj> Dwoffi,^
<lordievader> Dwoffi: Are you using UEFI?
<BluesKaj> he has a regular bios
<lordievader> Ok, no worries then.
<fuasd> how its work
<BluesKaj> lordievader, he had ubuntu on the the computer previous to this install
<fuasd> how to install kali all tools on my kubuntu
<BluesKaj> kali is on OS , not an app
<Dwoffi> so BluesKaj for me its sudo grub-install /dev/sde6
<Dwoffi> my / is sde6
<BluesKaj> ok , forget sde6 , use sda
<Dwoffi> hmm?
<Dwoffi> then its goin to 1,8tb drive
<Dwoffi> hdd
<Dwoffi> if i use sda
<BluesKaj> you probly have an mbr on sda which is where grub should be installed
<Dwoffi> hmm
<BluesKaj> not the same disk
<lordievader> Dwoffi: From what drive do you boot?
<BluesKaj> ok then you'll have toinstall to sde, but then that disk must first in theboot sequence in your BIOS
<BluesKaj> be first
<Dwoffi> i put boot sde6
<lordievader> Dwoffi: But from what drive does your bios boot? sde or sda?
<Dwoffi> i guess i needed to put boot on sde
<Dwoffi> its the main
<Dwoffi> but i togled it to sde6
<Dwoffi> :(
<lordievader> Dwoffi: If your bios boots from sde install grub to sde, if it boots from sda install grub to sda.
<Dwoffi> okay
<Dwoffi> it says when i try install grub "failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<lordievader> From where are you running the grub install command?
<BluesKaj> live-media, Dwoffi , right?
<Dwoffi> yup
<Dwoffi> livemedia
<lordievader> You could try running it from a chroot of your (new) installation
<BluesKaj> odd how installing grub from live media used to be easy , now there's always some security/permissiions thing or fstab error
<BluesKaj> chrooting is a pita Dwoffi , but here's a method, https://paste.kde.org/pvu2xzenv
<lordievader> Chrooting is lovely :)
<lordievader> Building a new install while running the old install :D
<BluesKaj> installing grub should be easier from live-media IMO, that problem should be fixed
<BluesKaj> shouldn't have to chroot
<Dwoffi> BluesKaj: it works now
<Dwoffi> reinstalled
<Dwoffi> thank you for help
<Dwoffi> going to need some more for sure :D
<currryyyyy> Hi, does anyone know if there is an alpha/beta of Kubuntu 16.04 planned?
<ajskdfjsd> when i try to connect to another server there's always this "you may not reregister" msg.. do you know what i have to do?
 * currryyyyy 
<BluesKaj> Dwoffi, ok , glad to hear that it's working and we're here to help you more if you need it.
<BluesKaj> currryyyyy, i don't see any scheduled
<lordievader> currryyyyy: Last I heard was that the dev team was too busy catching up to do a beta-1.
<Dwoffi> why twitch.tv is so laggy with default firefox?
<Dwoffi> do i need to install some drivers or something
<lordievader> Sounds like hardware acceleration is disabled.
<Dwoffi> where to enable
<Dwoffi> in firefox settings there is tap on "use hardware acceleration when available"
<currryyyyy> okay, thanks!
<lordievader> Dwoffi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/491750/force-enable-hardware-acceleration-in-firefox
<Lyrin> I've been trying to install kubuntu but everytime I use the usb at boot it says "boot error"
<soee_> using usb creator ?
<Lyrin> I used something called "UNetbootin"
<Lyrin> it worked for xubuntu
<soee_> ah i see, i can't help much as i had problems with it to :/
<Lyrin> well can you recommend something else I could use?
<soee_> but i think 15.10 should work more or less
<soee_> do you have access to Windows system maybe ?
<Lyrin> I tried 15.10, 15.04, and 14.04
<Lyrin> nope
<Lyrin> windows completely died a few weeks back
<soee_> some option would be to burn that image on dvd
<soee_> BluesKaj: ^ any idea why USB might fail ?
<Lyrin> Don't have any discs with that much file size
<soee_> what filesystem this USB uses ?
<BluesKaj> Lyrin, use startup-disk creator for your usb stick , it seems to work best , unetbootin fails 50% of the time in my experience, another option is dd
<Lyrin> I think it uses fat32, and startup disc creator doesn't come installed with xubuntu
<BluesKaj> Lyrin, this is kubuntu suipport, but startup-disk-creator is available in your package manager
<Lyrin> How do I install it?
<BluesKaj> yes the stick has to be formnatted to fat32
<BluesKaj> Lyrin, whatever your package manager is in xfce, you should join #xubuntu and ask there
<Lyrin> okay
<Lyrin> startup disc creator is jumping around with numbers
<Lyrin> it says 78 minutes remaining
<Lyrin> now it's stuck on 95%
<Lyrin> it finished
<dhanraj> !ask my file search does not work?anybody know solution?
<ubottu> dhanraj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dhanraj>  my file search does not work?anybody know solution?
<BluesKaj> dhanraj, depends, do you have it turned on in system settings>search?
<dhanraj> yes it is on
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I updated the latest Plasma 5.5.4 here on my KDE 15.10.
<dhanraj> when i search it does not show anything
<Smurphy> Noticed that the problems I had came from a buggy libpam-kwallet5{b} release that was installed I don't know how./
<Smurphy> After removing it, and adding the libpam-kwallet5 (no {b}). it worked fine.
<Smurphy> Very smooth experience. Getting better and better :D
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, good to hear
<Smurphy> Yep. I'm quite happy. There are some new Login-page themes which are very nice. My preference goes to the Maldives theme !
<BluesKaj> yes, the login backgrounds can be used from any jpeg , but I'm waiting for nicer splash theme than the ugly orange, green purple thing we have now
<Smurphy> Any of you already tried out the plasma Media center ?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Check out the Themes :}
<BluesKaj> I use VLC , it suits my needs
<Smurphy> Well, I use Amarok and VLC too - but VLC has some nasty bubs at the moment in Intel HD4000 hardware.
<Smurphy> Plasma Mediacenter would be not bad, if I could tell it where to search for Medias
<BluesKaj> all in one mediacenters aren't my cup of tea...xbmc was ok , but they're setup to take over al your media , which I don't care for
<floown> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi
<floown> I have done a bigmistake : I have deinstall all my kernel in my Kubuntu (guest OS in a virtualbox)
<floown> I have boot on a liveCD
<floown> Can I resinstall the last kernel ?
<floown> * uninstall all my kernels
<BluesKaj> do you recall which one it is?
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu
<floown> Kubuntu 15.10
<floown> BluesKaj:
<floown> I see my harddrive in Dolphin
<BluesKaj> floown, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/01/how-to-install-linux-kernel-4-4-in-ubuntu/
<lordievader> floown: Chroot into the install and install 'linux-image-generic'.
<floown> I go read, thx
<melodie> hi
<osboxes> hi all
<melodie> about linux kernel 4.4, how does now Kubuntu behave in the Xenial edition?
<BluesKaj> melodie, works well here
<melodie> hi BluesKaj
<melodie> what type of computer?
<BluesKaj> depends on your HW of course , buti do get a few crashes on my intel equipped laptop
<melodie> I have a new client who wants advice for his next tower, I'll advice a i7 7600 skylake with Kubuntu Xenial
<melodie> he loves KDE and he wants the power
<BluesKaj> this pc is an old amd 5200+ cpu with nvidia 8400gs gpu and 6Gb RAM
<melodie> oh, ok
<melodie> the concern for now is Skylake, being a brand new type of CPU, and the kernel must be 4.3 or better, 4.4 to be able to provide the full opengl/3D the cpu can provide
<BluesKaj> xenial with the 4.4 kernel runs great on the old pc
<melodie> good
<melodie> but you get a freeze once a while? How is that?
<melodie> maybe because of the nvidia gpu?
<BluesKaj> happens when copying files from one folder to another on my laptop with intel
<melodie> I myself had a nvidia 8400gs on some asrock mobo and got freezes at times, until I put this gpu on a Dell with an Intel chipset, and the problem was solved.
<BluesKaj> don'y confuse the old pc with 4.4 kernel with my laptop that has the freezes
<melodie> oh ok
<BluesKaj> the nvidia does not freeze at all , the intel gpu has the freezes
<russ_> hi
<melodie> does someone know if Kubuntu Wily with kernel 4.4 is a stable distribution?
<rl> Currently using (ahem) Windows 10. Want to install Kbuntu 14.04.03 in a dual boot config. Have downloaded and burned to DVD.  When I click to install I receive Unistall current install.
<Blueboy> Anyone having issues with getting hangouts to work in instant messaging ? Running 15.04
<rl> I am unable to locate such.  From my determination, install does not exist.  Went to COntrol Panel>Uninstall Programs.  Not listed.  Need advice,  Rod
<valorie> melodie: yes, 14.04 is LTS
<valorie> oops, sorry, wires crossed
<valorie> Wily is our current distro and it's very stable for me
<valorie> $ uname -r
<valorie> 4.2.0-30-generic
<valorie> so no idea about 4.4
<valorie> rl, sounds like your ISO might have a glitch
<valorie> use md5 to verify your download
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GreenDay> hey i managed to install windows 7!
<GreenDay> Ooops wrong channel
<GreenDay> ;p
<clivejo> congrats GreenDay
<clivejo> make sure you get your free upgrade to Windows 10
<GreenDay> nope you musnt!
<GreenDay> its arent good
<GreenDay> i mean you're not obliged because winè is valid to 2020
<GreenDay> :P
<GreenDay> s/è/7
<melodie> thanks valorie
<valorie> melodie_: I have backports enabled as well
<valorie> and my travel laptop is already on Xenial -- working fine
<melodie_> valorie great!
<Lyrin> why do most of the buttons look like windows 98?
<Fritigern> Have you got some GTK2 themes installed yet?
<melodie> good night
<Lyrin> I haven't installed anything but wine and hexchat so far
<Fritigern> Try installing gtk2-engines-oxygen
<Lyrin> it's already the latest version it says
<valorie> Lyrin: did you check in systemsettings > style gtk applications or so?
<valorie> I would just push alt+f2 which opens krunner, and type gtk
<valorie> which will get you to the correct place in systemsettings easily
<valorie> now that I see your image, I do have flashbacks to win 95/98
<valorie> oh the horror
<Lyrin> switching to "Raleigh" and back fixed it
<Lyrin> text is small though
<valorie> strange
<Lyrin> well it's not ugly blocks anymore, so I can deal with some small text
#kubuntu 2016-02-28
<bedros> where can I find download for kubuntu 16.04?
<heath_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<bedros> thanks
<AppAraat> hello, is this the right place to talk about https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs ?
<AppAraat> I want to get Kubuntu Backports, so is it sufficient to add the Kubuntu Updates PPA? Does that include the Kubuntu Backports PPA ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<AppAraat> gm
<lordievader> Hey AppAraat
<AppAraat> hello :)
<AppAraat> http://kde.kpaste.net/5dff099d - hey.. ho.... let's go!
<valorie> AppAraat: kubuntu updates is just regular updates
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-5-3-and-frameworks-5-18-0-backported-to-kubuntu-15-10/
<AppAraat> ah great, so I'm on the right track if I want to get updated backports it seems.
<valorie> I use the commandline: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<valorie> and then sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<AppAraat> does that include also updating the dot releases? Because according to the PPA wiki:
<AppAraat> "Backports of new major versions of Plasma, Frameworks and major KDE apps for Kubuntu which are not yet tested enough to go to Ubuntu Backports."
<AppAraat> and then it says in the updates: "Updates for Kubuntu releases which are due to go to Ubuntu Updates. Mostly KDE point releases."
<valorie> yes
<valorie> not everything that kubuntu packages goes into the main Ubuntu archive
<valorie> what does and doesn't, I'm not sure about -- I'm not a packager
<AppAraat> ok, but what confuses me is then what the point is of having ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa if ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports already does what ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa does.
<valorie> AppAraat: I don't know the answer to that question
<valorie> you could ask in #kubuntu-devel, although the devels are not up yet
<valorie> or on the mail list
<AppAraat> ah ok sure, no problem :)
<lordievader> Besides, it is weekend. Activity in #kubuntu-devel is low in the weekends.
<valorie> my activity is about to become zero!
<valorie> sleepy time
<lordievader> valorie: Sleep well.
<valorie> thanks!
<prakhar> i am facing lot of performance issues with kubuntu install
<prakhar> one of the processors is always  100%
<prakhar> its even slower than windows.. and if in case i open heavy applications like eclipse IDE with firefox.. its worst
<prakhar> can soeone help me out to fix this..
<prakhar> i have used linuxmint and fedora earlier on the same machine... none of them had this problem.
<prakhar> i am using kubuntu 15.10
<prakhar> Let me know if I should provide any more info
<prakhar> anyone there ?
<lordievader> prakhar: What is taking the cpu hostage?
<prakhar> its mostly firefox ... it takes 30% of CPU
<prakhar> then a lot of kworker threads
<lordievader> prakhar: Could you run 'vmstat 1' for a while and post some of its output?
<prakhar> i ocassionaly get system crash popup
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<prakhar> ok
<lordievader> !paste | prakhar
<ubottu> prakhar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> Please do paste it there again.
<prakhar> lordievader : https://paste.kde.org/pgxqwngrs
<lordievader> Quite a bit of io-wait, but not too severe. How old is the drive in the machine?
<prakhar> lordievader : around 2 years
<lordievader> prakhar: Is the package 'smartmontools' installed?
<prakhar> no
<prakhar> lordievader : should i install it?
<lordievader> Please do, then run 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda' and paste the output.
<prakhar> lordievader : https://paste.kde.org/pu5yorkk6
<lordievader> prakhar: You need to make a backup now, that disk is toast.
<lordievader> 520 reallocated sectors...
<lordievader> !pm | prakhar
<ubottu> prakhar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<prakhar> sure
<lordievader> prakhar: That value should be 0, a >0 value indicates a dying disk.
<prakhar> okey
<prakhar> i have it installed besided windows
<prakhar> could that be a reason for these sectors
<lordievader> No, this is a disk issue. Not a software issue.
<lordievader> It can happen anywhere, to any OS.
<maxx> hi. when i watch a video or scroll a website in firefox, the screen is tearing heavily. i am using a laptop with an intel graphics card. what can i do to solve this problem?
<prakhar> lordievader : i believe i will monitor this reallocation count for some days because if this is increasing continuously then its a problem but if it stays constant then its some inbuilt problem
<prakhar> which is not increasing further
<prakhar> but anyways.. the original problem of kubuntu being slow
<prakhar> while linuxmint and fedora were blazing fast still is intact
<lordievader> prakhar: Due to reallocated sectors disks become very slow, this is most likely the root cause of your kubuntu being slow.
<prakhar> why were other installations not slow then
<prakhar> should i retry installing it
<prakhar> may be i have left some additional unused space while installation
<lordievader> prakhar: I'd replace the disk, use this one for non-critical stuff.
<prakhar> replacing the disk would mean reinstalling everyhing from scratch... i should contact a professinal in that case
<lordievader> Installing Kubuntu ain't that hard.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<HKitain_home> Heya. I'm trying to update from vivid to wily, and my do-release-upgrade gives a weird error.
<lordievader> HKitain_home: Could you pastebin that error?
<HKitain_home> lordievader:  http://pastebin.com/Tm4wh6eT
<HKitain_home> sounds like localization troubles to me
<lordievader> Indeed, seems like that.
<lordievader> You might want to set your locale to en_US temporarily.
<HKitain_home> how do i do that again?
<lordievader> HKitain_home: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<HKitain_home> lordievader: Thank you! Much obliged.
<vincent42> hi all, is it me or , when I have several X session and I switch between them, all processes of previous sessions are paused ?
<vincent42> for example; I ajhve clementine playing music, it pauses when I switch to another X session
<vincent42> or I had steam (for games) downloading, it stopped downloading
<vincent42> then resume when I come back
<vincent42> apparently I'm not the first one to notice : http://askubuntu.com/questions/641906/how-to-prevent-pausing-unactive-user-session
<BluesKaj> vincent42,  are these actually Xsessions or are they activities or virtaul desktops , if so i recommend you use activities if you are running plasma 5
<BluesKaj> vincent42, and Xsessions on ubuntu are differnt than those on kde/kubuntu
<lordievader> BluesKaj: They are?
<BluesKaj> read his post
<BluesKaj> url
<BluesKaj> dunno anyone who usses xsessions anyway, better of using a container OS like NixOS
<BluesKaj> better off
<lordievader> Multiuser sessions are usually run as seperate X sessions.
<lordievader> vincent42: Anyhow it makes sense that you see a last frame from when you left. It ain't efficient to keep updating a session you are not using.
<lordievader> The audio not continueing to play is probably due to pulseaudio. I've seen that behaviour before with Pulseaudio. I have forgotten how to fix it though.
<vincent42> BluesKaj: X sessions
<vincent42> differnt users
<lordievader> vincent42: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=162628
<vincent42> that's pulseaudio's fault ?
<lordievader> The audio not playing in an inactive session, yes.
<vincent42> ok so I guess steam got paused because it was somehow connected to pulseaudio
<vincent42> even though it wasn't outputting sound at that time
<vincent42> sound like a possible explanation
<BluesKaj> depends whether you need pulseaudio and the input and output settings that are set there , intel-hda audio doesn't need pulse because their drivers are written to run without it.
<lordievader> I don't know about steam. But yes, an audio application gets silenced when the X session is inactive.
<vincent42> that'('(s pretty dumb
<vincent42> I mean X is about video not audio
<vincent42> but OK I see the problem ....
<lordievader> Well, it ain't really about X session being active. If you log into a tty the audio should continue.
<vincent42> this is even more fun that as far I as know, pure X applications are not paused :)
<vincent42> yes ok it's about TTY not X
<vincent42> but still TTY are visual outputs
<lordievader> In basic form, your user needs to have an active session somewhere for pulseaudio to play audio.
<vincent42> but say, a process just doing anything else thatn audio would not be pauised
<vincent42> paused
<vincent42> it's just a very special case for audio
<vincent42> does't feel very consistent
<lordievader> I don't think X does any updates to the graphical side of things, but I don't see a reason applications should hang on that.
<vincent42> well, they are not blocked on their drawing calls
<vincent42> everything is still going on
<vincent42>  at least it used to be like this
<vincent42> whereas audio is really blocked
<dougiel> can someone please help me purge the plex media virus from my kubuntu 14.04 LTS machine - google is lying to me...
<dougiel> or every page is wrong.
<alexeyyyyyyyy> hi all
<dhanraj> hello
<dhanraj> help needed
<dhanraj> ?
<dhanraj> anyone?
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mparillo> That said, these channels are generally quiet on weekends.
<dhanraj> ohk
<dhanraj> configure: error: Could not find or use the Java package/jar batik used by Apache SVG Library (looking for package org.apache.batik.Version)
<JunkHunk> is there a way to configure a ps4 turtle beach stealth 400 headset to work in kubuntu?
<moonlit1> hello
#kubuntu 2017-02-20
<anrebs> hey I have a problem with a pc of mine connecting to the internet. wifi is working fine and my laptop connects fine but since I updated the system to my pc the network stopped working. I've tried several methods and they don't work. I tried restarting network manager and connecting through eth0 but my pc doesn't have the option of going eth0.
<chcknrub> God is waiting for all of us to return back to Him. After all, we are all like the prodigal son.
<Chris_R1986> Hello.  I am having a problem with chromium in kde, and am really hoping i can get a hand with this because i have been trying for a few hours and google is no help
<Chris_R1986> does anyone know or remember the way to make it so that the chrome web apps will show up as their own application in the taskbar, rather than just under chrome(ium)?  I think it had to do with adding or commenting out a line of text in some file somewhere, or something to that effect
<LiveKD> can kubuntu install and boot under secure uefi boot?
<LiveKD> or does it still need legacy bios?
<valorie> either is fine
<LiveKD> any configuration needed?
<valorie> LiveKD: I've never had to do anything special
<valorie> however, some folks have issues -- I"m not sure what the common thread is however
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kcroot_> hello
<kcroot_> when plasma 5.9 arrived in landing ppa?
<BluesKaj> kcroot_, ask in #kubuntu-devel
<mas886> for some reason uninstalling libreoffice messed up everything and now, reinstalled, the gtk theme is not the system's one, neither the language or the icons used. Besides that the program works slower and things like the auto index won't work. any help?
<user|1122> Can centrify AD be used in Kubuntu?
<user|1122> Is it also possible to install apache2.4?
<user|1122> Can centrify AD be used in Kubuntu?
<user|1122> it supports Ubuntu; this is what I'm talking about https://www.centrify.com/why-centrify/centrify-identity-platform/
<user|1122> basically it is an MS AD connector which allows Linux workstations to join active directory
<troffasky> kubuntu is 99% ubuntu
<user|1122> ah cool so it can work, thanks
<troffasky> i have kubuntu branding on my laptop but installed it as ubuntu - at some point it became kubuntu as there are a few kubuntu- packages installed
<Focar> buonasera a tutti
<Focar> !list
<ubottu> Focar: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Focar> OK thank you
<ferociousmadman> Recently installed Kubuntu 16.10 and learning how to use that and do many other things, trying to learn how to code etc.
<krise> how can i resize the widgets ? dont see that option kubuntu 16.10
<ferociousmadman> You have to click and hold the icon for a bit then a small gray sidebar comes up
<ferociousmadman> at the top of that there is a resize option and you have to select that then click and hold and move around the icon and it should resize.
<ferociousmadman> It's a little... non-intuitive.
<krise> thanks ferociousmadman
<ferociousmadman> My pleasure krise.
<user|87175> How can I add an application shortcut to the main applications menu? The application is in /opt
<user|87175> It will need to be accessed by all users
<ferociousmadman> Have you tried right clicking, add widget and looked for relevant application shortcuts there?
<ferociousmadman> Not sure if that's helpful, but just curious.
<user|87175> So centrify installed but it is not working as intended
<ferociousmadman> I'll be honest, I'm a pretty new user myself, I recently re-installed Kubuntu after a long hiatus. So I'm not sure I can be very helpful. The forums can help point you in the right direction as well. I've had pretty good luck there.
<acheronuk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28583/how-do-i-add-a-system-wide-menu-item-to-the-applications-menu
<user|87175> oh I was able to get the application shortcut done, thanks
<user|87175> my issue now is getting centrify to work when I login as the AD user, I keep getting a duplicate user entry
<pietje__> Greetings all
<ferociousmadman> Hey
<pietje__> Have a problem since the latesets update
<pietje__> System hangs after loging in
<pietje__> Both guii as well as ascii
<ferociousmadman> Totally frozen?
<pietje__> Yes
<pietje__> No response from kb or mouse
<ferociousmadman> That's odd... I haven't had any issues with mine freezing.
<pietje__> Just did the update
<pietje__> All seems ok untill I log in
<ferociousmadman> and then it just freezes?
<ferociousmadman> weird... hmm
<pietje__> Yes
<pietje__> I do get a trace printout, but there is nothing I can do with it as it is simply frozen
<ferociousmadman> Do you have a dual boot setup?
<ferociousmadman> or are you only using kubuntu 16.10
<pietje__> I do have xubuntu as well
<pietje__> But switching to a terminal session [ctrl][alt][f1] freezes as well
<pietje__> But ONLY after login
<ferociousmadman> found this on the forums...: "When you're in KDE, press ALT+F2 to bring up krunner, and type  "session". You may not even get to type it all when you should see  "Session Manager" as an option. Click on that to open the session  manager settings. In the last group of options, "On Login", set it to  "Start with an empty session". This will cause KDE to start up with a  "default" session, so we can find out if there's something ot
<ferociousmadman> Failing that, try creating another user. You can call it "test" or  whatever you want, but create a new user account and log into it. It  will be a bit of a pain because you won't have ready access to any of  your regular user files, but if you can log in and out of the new user's  account without any trouble, it gives us a clue on where to look next  for the problem, narrows down the search." https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showt
<pietje__> I might try to reboot from USB, mount the home drive and move everything out from the home dir
<pietje__> I can't log in to create the other user
<pietje__> I can't get to kde
<ferociousmadman> gotcha
<Snowhog> pietje__: Do you by chance, know how much space you still have available on the root partition?
<pietje__> I will check Snowhog
<pietje__> reverting to the previous kernel
<pietje__> [escape] just brought the option
<pietje__> I am in with the previous kernel
<pietje__> boot partion has 91% free
<pietje__> oops root partition
<Snowhog> pietje__: Okay, not a space issue then.
<pietje__> Seems a kernel issue
<pietje__> Well switching to the previous kernel "fixed" the problem
<pietje__> 4.4.0-62-generic
<Snowhog> pietje__: What graphics card/GPU do you have?
<Snowhog> Stepping away for a tad. Have to feed the cat.
<pietje__> intel 3rd gen
<pietje__> Is there an easy way to roll back the updates?
<Snowhog> pietje__: "intel 3rd gen" doesn't tell us much. What does lspci | grep raphics tell you?
<pietje__> Seems a standard line
<pietje__> rev 09
<pietje__> Intel corporation 3rd Gen Core procesor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Snowhog> pietje__: Okay. Better. Intel GPU's shouldn't be an issue with any kernel version.
<pietje__> I do have an error in apport.log
<pietje__> something about "disk sleep"?
<MK> Hello everyone. I'm on Ubuntu but wanna try out Kubuntu; would installing the kubuntu-desktop package be all I need to do that? And just pick the KDE session at login?
<troffasky> pretty much
<pietje__> MK: Yes, that is all you need
<ferociousmadman> yup
<MK> Cool. Let's hope I like it as uninstalling those 600+ packages will probably be a bit less easy :P
<pietje__> I have never tried that, I prefer kubuntu
<MK> more than half my programs are KDE at this point so I figured I should probably give the desktop itself a try
<pietje__> It's all personal preferences :)
<troffasky> apt autoremove will easily get rid of them, once you've removed the main ones
<pietje__> Seems my problem is with /run
<pietje__> user id 1000:1000 may not write to /run/cgmanager
<pietje__> Should I be asking this in another chanel?
<Snowhog> pietje__: Just prior to your issue, were you by any chance editing root owned files using Dolphin launched using sudo?
<pietje__> Snowhog: No I was not
<pietje__> I am old school, I use vi (well vim)
<pietje__> And no I had no root terminal open.
<Snowhog> pietje__: "I am old school,..." These days, not so many of "us" around.
<pietje__> Will try to join using the laptop where I have the issue
<pietje__> Snowhog: There still are plenty...
<pietje_> Ok, this will save me some typing
<pietje__> Can't see anything obvious in the syslog
<pietje__> Is this the best place to solve/report issues?
#kubuntu 2017-02-21
<Snowhog> pietje_: Well, as Canonical Ltd. is sponsoring the CGManager Project, you could inquire on Ubuntuforums; if you have an account with them.
<pietje_> I do not have an account with them
<pietje_> I Will play around with different kernels a bit
<pietje_> I have lost a lot of my recent ".bash_history"
<MK> ok, while installing the kubuntu-desktio package, I ran into this bug, just wanted to let you guys know: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<MK> it prevented ssdm from being configured properly and I had to uninstall the offending packages via a tty since it did not recognize my display anymore lol
<MK> thankfully I know enough linux-fu that it didn't take me too long
<pietje__> MK: Nice you could fix it yourself
<MK> Yeah, thankfully I had another screen to look at
<pietje__> My system just hung with the latest updates
<pietje__> Hangs after I log in, even if it is in a console
<MK> :S
<MK> but anyways yeah, alert anyone to that bug if they try to install kde and unity at the same time. It won't let them unless they reject one or both sets of those packages
<pietje__> First time I heard about it
<pietje__> But I rarely ever come here
<pietje__> Only when I have an issue lol
<valorie> MK: please comment on the BR
<valorie> so we know that it's still a problem
<valorie> and please mention what version you are using
<valorie> 16.04 LTS, 16.10, 17.04?
<MK> 16.04 LTS. I don't have an account there though
<valorie> :(
<valorie> did you do an upgrade recently?
<valorie> 16,.04.2 was released yesterday
<MK> I made sure everything was up to date, but no I haven't updated versions no.
<valorie> it wouldn't look like a version upgrade
<valorie> just a point release
<MK> lemme try to look it up. I don't know where anything is in KDE yet so lemme switch back to Unity :P
<valorie> anyway, it would be good to know that's a problem
<valorie> before 16.04.3
<valorie> I'm not going to install unity just to check
<MK> hah I mean just to check all my system info
<MK> nvm Unity's broken evidently
<MK> fun fun
<MK> i'll report back in a bit
<valorie> thank you
<MK> when I try to open Unity, all I get is a System program problem detected popup and no desktop environment. I can click Report Problem, at least :P
<MK> ah that needs a login too. Said it was an issue with the accounts provider, probably due to the telepathy thing I uninstalled. Lemme try to reinstall that...
<valorie> launchpad login is required for a lot of stuff, but once you have it, it works everywhere in ubuntu-land
<MK> ok I'm on 16.04.2, yes.
<MK> Unity is unusable but Plasma works fine
<MK> But I have no idea if it updated to 16.04.02 before or during the installation of kubuntu-desktop lol
<MK> where can I look at package history with kde?
<MK> ah so the package manager is called Discover... which package do I look for that would indicate I went to 16.04.2?
<ivanno> hellp
<mozammel> Hi, I'm having a issue, composing mail on kmail, I cant get autocomplete of email. I'm using Kmail 5.2.5 ; plama 5.8.5, KUBUNTU 16.10, ... any help please
<kcroot_> hi guys, how change icon of k menu?
<hateball> kcroot_: that's in your theme
<kcroot_> hateball: where?
<hateball> kcroot_: hmm, actually seems in plasma 5 you can just rightclick the kicker and go into settings and pick a new icon
<kcroot_> hateball: it works :)
<hateball> kcroot_: :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<waylundy> as much as ive been enjoying kde via kubuntu 16.10...its been super buggy w korganizer and other things crashing
<waylundy> should i uninstall apport? heard it sometimes gives false notifications
<ferociousmadman> Anyone ever get a flickering screen problem with kubuntu?
<ferociousmadman> I seem to have that today, I did not have that problem yesterday
<ferociousmadman> It happens whenever I move any windows or applications around on my machine or minimize/maximize windows.
<ferociousmadman> Actually never mind, I seem to have fixed it.... I went to System Setting > Hardware > Display and Monitor > Compositor and changed animation speed to instant.
#kubuntu 2017-02-22
<IrcsomeBot> <Sanguine> I'm facing a weird issue when the system is lying idle or when the screen is locked. When I try to login to the system, the inputted password, which I'm sure I'm inputting correctly, doesn't get accepted and results in "Unlocking failed" error that I'm unable to log back in. Sometimes I suddenly see black screen reporting errors about encryptfs_encrypt_page, images of which will be shared after this message
<IrcsomeBot> <Sanguine> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/G1xXDddY/file_2023.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Sanguine> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SmCwDwyH/file_2024.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Sanguine> Can anyone help?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sanguine> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9ni050Qg/file_2026.jpg
<valorie> @Sanguine, what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<valorie> do you have other DEs installed
<valorie> ?
<valorie> are you using sddm, or lightdm?
<valorie> and etc.
<smokeh> favorite desktop environments?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sanguine> @valorie, Sorry for late reply. I'm on Kubuntu 16.10 with KDE and no other DE
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<R13ose> I am using opera browser but can't play videos that are embedded in tweets in twitter, how come?
<clivejo> R13ose: are they flash based?
<momken> hello
<momken> I was installing skype from ubuntu partner repo on my 64bit 16.04
<momken> But it tried to install many i386 packages
<momken> As I read in 'apt show foo:i386' its i386 version breaks its amd64 version
<momken> Now I have 2 questions:
<momken> 1- I interuptted the download process of apt-get, but still some packages are get but not installed. How could I reverse them all and disallow them to be installed?
<momken> 2- What is the right way to install skype?
<floogy> Hi, there. I'm running 16.04 LTS with kubuntu-desktop
<floogy> I got big issues since 12.04 or so with kmail2 and akonadi, due to a huge set of MLs and filter-rules.
<floogy> What do you think to try a ppa, to lift up the kontact/kde version, to eventually solve the akonadi/kmail issue??
<floogy> KMail 5.1.3
<R13ose> clivejo: I don't know, maybe
<mctavish4> hey
<darya> 1
<mctavish4> I have a question about installing linux on a laptop
<BluesKaj> mctavish4, ask away
<mctavish4> is there any major problem that can come from going from windows 10 to kubuntu?
<kcroot_> anyone couldt tell me WTF is going on with minimal install and postinstallation of xfce4
<genii> kcroot_: They might know more about that in the #xubuntu channel than here.
<kcroot_> because i install xfce4 for minimal, after login in lightdm can't open session
<kcroot_> aha ok i amon kubuntu :P
<BluesKaj> mctavish4 it's not so a problem as a compolicatio, but if you intebd to dual boot then it can be more complex
<mctavish4> ah
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | mctavish4
<ubottu> mctavish4: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> so=such
<kcroot_> mctavish4: u can install kubuntu beside win10
<mctavish4> I was planning on clean install
<BluesKaj> kcroot_, your question belongs in the #ubuntu support chat
<mctavish4> because windows 10 kinda sucks
<BluesKaj> mctavish4, dual boot?
<mctavish4> like a replacement
<kcroot_> mctavish4: on my vostro 54XX i boot usbstick from uefi and use whole disk
<kcroot_> mctavish4: during installation
<mctavish4> can you explain this in layman's terms?
<kcroot_> mctavish4: hmm i am not good teacher, but can send some pict
<kcroot_> mctavish4: maybe on FB?
<mctavish4> I'll get back on here after class and we can work it out
<mctavish4> thanks!
<mctavish4> Hello
<freakyy> hi all. i have a question. i have ubuntu budgie installed - 17.04. and i want to in addition install the latest available kde ... is that possible?
<freakyy> test
<freakyy> bbl
<user|32300> Hi. can anybody tell me how check on my kubuntu. like what vesion is instaled
<koleygr> open a terminal and give the command "lsb_release -a"
<user|32300> thank you. let me try
<koleygr> no quotes of course
<user|32300> 16.04
<genii> Alternately use  -cd instead of -a
<user|32300> xenial
<koleygr> ok
<koleygr> this is Long time support version
<user|32300> i just love it
<user|32300> I love my kubuntu
<genii> I'm sure the developers appreciate hearing that :)
<koleygr> If you don't have any reason to go to next... just wait for next LTS to upgrade
<user|32300> well I was wondering whether i should upgrade it cause i think i saw a newer version.
<user|32300> i love upgrading my kubuntu
<koleygr> <user|32300> ^ see my last messages
<user|32300> ofcourse, i'll wait for it
<koleygr> LTS are supposed to be more stable and you don't need a new install or upgrade every 9 months but every 2 years
<user|32300> oh
<user|32300> this I didn't know
<koleygr> 18.04 will be the next lts and you can stay at 16.04 at least two more years
<genii> user|32300: If it already does everything you need, better to wait for the next LTS version before upgrading. Reason being, the in-between releases are usually for testing out features and improvements which will be in that next LTS, but perhaps are not quite ready
<genii> There is still also an ongoing Upstart to Systemd transition happening
<EllaKappa> yes it sure does all I need
<koleygr> then enjoy it until April of 2018
<EllaKappa> and it is just feels wonderful that it does
<EllaKappa> yes
<kcroot_> what's wrong is with VLC?
<kcroot_> i got a xenial with plasma 5.8.5
<EllaKappa> is there any particular reason I can't install steam on my kubuntu?
<EllaKappa> Muon doesn't even find it. so i also tried ubuntu software manager
<kcroot_> EllaKappa: download from website of steam :)
<valorie> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<EllaKappa> oh. well thank you then.
<EllaKappa> i'll try it
<IrcsomeBot> Guilleramone was removed by: Guilleramone
<R13ose> I am a normal user now but would like to save passwords, how do I do that?
<darokthar> What about KPasswordManager?
<R13ose> darokthar: the current one is not allowing me maybe because of permissions.
<darokthar> are you allowed to read and write in ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet
<R13ose> darokthar: unsure
<R13ose> I have to go in 5 mins
<darokthar> that's where kwallet stores it's data
<R13ose> darokthar: how do I check?
<darokthar> open the directory. It is hidden in your users folder, as it starts with a dot.
<darokthar> And then check the file permissions
<R13ose> darokthar: thanks I changed that to write and read
<R13ose> I will see if that works next time in the two places I need this.
<R13ose> Bbl
#kubuntu 2017-02-23
<user|3141> is this the place to ask for technical help with kubuntu installation?
<lordievader> Good morning
<various_accounts> Good morning y'all
<various_accounts> Is there a way to log which application made a request to kdewallet?
<various_accounts> I'm trying to figure out who's asking to access the wallet...
<various_accounts> I'm inclined to write a wrapper around the command, but that won't help with DBUS access (I assume that's possible)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<johan__> join ipfs
<modmanmatt> hi
<modmanmatt> fresh install of kubuntu getting allot of screen flickering maybe because its laptop with onboard video amd vision
<modmanmatt> any ideas?
 * various_accounts sent a long message: various_accounts_2017-02-23_13:21:02.txt - https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/LqqoTsityvJabxgbZIbzcifc
<BluesKaj> modmanmatt, systemsettings>driver manager to let the manger recommend a graphics driver for your gpu
<modmanmatt> fresh install of kubuntu getting allot of screen flickering maybe because its laptop with onboard video amd vision
<modmanmatt> any ideas?
 * various_accounts sent a long message: various_accounts_2017-02-23_14:04:34.txt - https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/MtKmfsKAlKtPYxtKByCuttKS
<lordievader> various_accounts: Your message is not displayed as plain text.
<BluesKaj> modmanmatt, did you read my post above?
<various_accounts> lordievader: I'm not sure what you mean... what is shown?
<various_accounts> I wrote it in markdown
<lordievader> various_accounts: A link to matrix.org, as a sort of pastebin.
<lordievader> 23-15:04  * various_accounts sent a long message: various_accounts_2017-02-23_14:04:34.txt - https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/MtKmfsKAlKtPYxtKByCuttKS
<various_accounts> oh, I'm using riot-web
<various_accounts> dunno how to turn that off
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> do you guys know how to reset the DPI scaling in Plasma 5.8.5 ?
<R13ose> How can I improve kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> improve what about it?
<R13ose> I feel the panel I am using is boring so I want a better design
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> go in system settings and play around with the view
<R13ose> Which part of system settings?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> the first two rows are all view customization
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and besides that, you can add some widgets
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> if you want
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> there are so many things that can be done (customised) that it's hard to list them al here
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> just play around
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and see what you like
<modmanmatt> discover browser not working after fresh install
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> wjat version?
<R13ose> Are you saying Appearance row in system settings is what I want to change?
<R13ose> I get this now
<R13ose> How do I install plasma 5.9?
<lordievader> If it is anywhere, it is in the backports.
<R13ose> lordievader: I only see 5.8.5 not 5.9 in backports
<lordievader> Which means 5.9 has not yet been backported to your version of Kubuntu.
<R13ose> lordievader: when will that happen?
<lordievader> R13ose: Ask around in #kubuntu-devel.
<R13ose> Ok
<santa_>  <R13ose> santa_: how do I upgrade to 17.04?
<R13ose> Yep
<santa_> ok, so first of all. are you sure you want to do that? because zesty (17.04) is the development version
<santa_> and probably we are going to have some temporary breakage due to kdepim (if we finally can update it for zesty)
<R13ose> santa_: yes, I am not worried
<santa_> if you want to just install plasma 5.9 I would rather wait for the backports, but replying to your quesion:
<santa_> R13ose: "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" should do the thing. remember it's the developement release, so don't get angry @ me if something is broken ;)
<santa_> sorry for the waiting I was dealing with something else
<R13ose> santa_: thanks, seems to be working
<R13ose> There is no command from terminal to get rid of 404 errors with some packages in terminal?
<santa_> I presume thats a temporary problem for your internet connection
<santa_> probaby the do-release-upgrade script will retry the download later
<R13ose> They show each time I do sudo apt-get update from terminal
<santa_> maybe thats a problem with your mirror not being synced properly then
<santa_> what archive mirror are you using?
<santa_> you can check /etc/apt/sources.list to find out
<santa_> for instance mine is http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/
<R13ose> santa_: not sure which archive mirror I am using
<santa_> R13ose: just find the first line like this
<santa_> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ yakkety main restricted
<santa_> (in the /etc/apt/sources.list file)
<R13ose> santa_: that is it but might is ca.
<R13ose> santa_: each time I run upgrade -d command it says not enough space.  How do I make enough space on boot?
<santa_> R13ose: well, you would have to delete some files you don't need or move them to another hard disk. to figure out which files are bigger, you can use the 'filelight' program, but beware, running filelight against '/' may take a very long time
<R13ose> Thanks
<lordievader> Could also be PPA's causing the 404s.
<santa_> maybe
<R13ose> How do I get of bad ppa's automatically from terminal?
<tgm4883> Using 16.10, trying to connect to a windows 10 box with KRDC and when I do I don't get any audio from the remote system. Is anyone else experiencing similar issues?
<tgm4883> err, 16.04.2
<lordievader> R13ose: No way of doing that automatically. Search them out and ppapurge them.
<lordievader> !ppapurge | R13ose
<ubottu> R13ose: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<R13ose> Thanks
<R13ose> The file /etc/gnome/default has been modified what should I do?
<R13ose> I overwritten it
<pier> #ubuntu
<pier> scusate mi sono dimenticato come entrare nel canale di ubuintu. sono 8 anni che sono a digiuno
<lordievader> !it | pier
<ubottu> pier: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pier> thank you lordievader
<lordievader> No problem.
<R13ose> Thanks santa_ I am not in 17.04
<R13ose> Bbl
#kubuntu 2017-02-24
<R13ose> I added a small panel on the left side but everytime a new window is open for any app this appears.  How do I make this stop and only show the panel when I hover over?
<user|65127> hello
<user|65127> i have a question
<user|65127> why kubunt 16.04 is soo lsow
<user|65127> Had installed kubuntu 14 and when it was updated to version 16.04 it became very slow
<pete_> what's a good program to use to test cpu?  stress? mprime?  other?
<pete_> anyone here can answer?
<MK> Hm, when I open Discover, it lists 0 items installed. How can I get it to populate with what I have installed?
<MK> Huh, it doesn't list anything when I search either
<mozammel> my Kmail cant give email suggestion, big pain.  using KDE 5.8.5, Kubuntu , any help please..
<akik> i'd like to have "umount usb device" instead of "safely remove device" in kubuntu 14.04. is this possible?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kcroot_> hi day
<lordievader> o/
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there any chance that KDE 5.9 will be installable on Kubuntu 16.10 or will we have to wait for 17.04 or something?
<moofang> hi. is there a way I can get the PIM events calendar plugin for the calendar plasmoid? I recently went up to Plasma 5.8 and still don't seem to have it - just holidays
<jubo2> I need printer that will work with Kubuntu
<jubo2> So do I need Postscript or what's the deal these days?
<akik> jubo2: just check whether the printer manufacturer provides linux support for the printer (ppd files to be used with cups)
<akik> ps/pcl5/pcl6 i think all good
<jubo2> akik: Ok saved info. Thank you.
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<jubo2> hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey jubo2
<Bullebak> Hi There. I am trying to install Kubuntu 16.10 on VirtualBox in Windows10. I downloaded the .iso and created VirtualBox. It boots and loads the K Desktop screen, but as soon as the loading bar completes, the screen fades to black and all I can see is the mouse cursor. Please help! I am getting no joy from searching on Google.
<Bullebak> Hi There. I am trying to install Kubuntu 16.10 on VirtualBox in Windows10. I downloaded the .iso and created VirtualBox. It boots and loads the K Desktop screen, but as soon as the loading bar completes, the screen fades to black and all I can see is the mouse cursor. Please help! I am getting no joy from searching on Google.
<BluesKaj> Bullebak,  best to ask in #vbox chat
<user|77448> would it be appropriate to run kubuntu in virtualbox?
<user|77448> I apologise for the crude question
<Bullebak> Done it all my life so far. Just this latest version 16 giving me all my hell
<user|77448> it's just that virtualbox limits the graphics memory to 128MB
<user|77448> and KDE looks a bit heavy, graphic wise
<user|77448> .. maybe I should go for MATE flavour
<user|77448> or even Lubuntu
<Bullebak> Mmmmm, now you might have a point. Going to push that up. Do not think it is set to 128MB in the first place!
<user|77448> lol
<lordievader> Heard more people with vbox + latest Kubuntu trouble.
<akik> Bullebak: you can make it go up to 256
<lordievader> In the sameway Bullebak does.
<BluesKaj> my understnding is that one can set graphics memory to as mucj as the RAM can handle
<akik> Bullebak: VBoxManage modifyvm "Name of VM" --vram 256
<user|77448> how do you make virtualbox graphic memory run up to 256? afaik it's only possible if the vm is a Windows one
<mparillo> if you find a solution (or work-around), could you add it to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Yakkety Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mparillo> I think the original bug report was on real HW, but I can only replicate the bug in VirtualBox.
<Bullebak> No joy. Pushing up video memory did not make a difference. I am trying to install it and I do not even get to a screen that says "Try Kubuntu" or "Install Kubuntu"
<BluesKaj> guess I was out to lunch on the vb virt memory :-)
<Bullebak> Thanks ubottu, I am trying to read on Launchpad now...
<akik> Bullebak: did you enable 3d acceleration?
<mparillo> Bullebak: I have found that I can get to the installer anyway. Just hit <alt> <F1> to bring up the kicker application launcher. Then start typing install, and you will see the install program.
<BluesKaj> the windows key works as well
<daum> hi guys just upgraded my kubuntu 14 (just regular package upgrades) and now when I go to login it accpets my password and then just hangs any ideas?
<BluesKaj> daum, how did you upgrade?
<daum> BluesKaj, apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> from ?
<daum> command line
<daum> then the notifier came that system reboot was required to complete
<daum> so I did that it gets to the login screen, takes my password, then just hangs after it clears out the different users to choose from for login
<BluesKaj> oh regular package upgrade., ok
<daum> yeah - wasn't a core version bump
<BluesKaj> did you try ther recovery kernel in grub then dpkg repair
<daum> i can get to the command line and login fine - what package should i repair though?
<BluesKaj> just try another update/upgrade, however it could be your graphics driver isn't working
<daum> i do see in /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log a "Type error: result of expressoin 'button' [null] is not an object"  looks like it's coming from /usr/share/kde4/apps/lightdm-kde-greeter/themese/userbar/ListButton.qml:31
<daum> running another upgrade
<Bullebak> My goodness! Akik, thanks the 3D excelleration worked and it now boots, however, I still get no option like at http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/installation.html#install-process
<daum> BluesKaj, nope no luck=\
<Bullebak> I mean that it does not offer me the option to install. It just boots up as a live CD
<BluesKaj> daum, in the  VT/TTY try startx
<daum> i do see also Bus::open: Cannot get ibus-daemons address
<daum> BluesKaj, hm no luck it goes to black screen when i do that
<Bullebak> I now saw mpatillo's comment. Will try that thanks...
<BluesKaj> daum, which gpu?
<daum> last few lines areLoading extension GLX, Kernel modesetting enabled, AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
<daum> looking one sec
<BluesKaj> daum, are you using lightdm ?  recommend kdm for kde/kubuntu
<daum> BluesKaj, radeon 6750
<daum> BluesKaj, i believe so - it just was the default one when i installed?
<akik> Bullebak: good. i think it's a bit sad that everything starts to require 3d acceleration
<BluesKaj> daum, wonder if your driver was borked , try installing xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu or was your driver the radeon ?
<lordievader> daum: You can login through a tty?
<daum> looks like i had the xserver-xorg-video-radeon before
<BluesKaj> he's already there
<lordievader> daum: If so, is the file system for /home full?
<daum> yep lordievader i cna ... also xinit works get a termianl on screen
<daum> lordievader, nope 80%
<daum> startx still produces just blank black screen
<lordievader> daum: Hmm, you could see if a fresh user has the same troubles.
<BluesKaj> daum, then try reinstalling the radeon again
<BluesKaj> and dkms
<lordievader> That way you know if it is your user profile or the system itself.
<daum> BluesKaj, would dpkg-reconfigure be enough on those?
<daum> lordievader, will create new user real quick now as a test
<BluesKaj> daum, dunno seldom use reconfigure
<daum> BluesKaj, so you suggest uninstall then reinstall both?
<BluesKaj> no just install them
<daum> apt-get just says they are already installed and at latest version
<daum> ah nevermind found the --reinstall
<daum> BluesKaj, no luck=(
<daum> BluesKaj, here is my xession-errors log: http://dpaste.com/3AV61BD
<BuryTheHatchet> Greetings!  I wonder if you could help me with a little problem.  Over the last couple of days, my friend's 16.04 version Kubuntu has had a lot of upgrades.  The ones that came through yesterday, killed his install.
<lordievader> daum: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-daum" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<lordievader> daum: Did you run gui programs through sudo?
<BuryTheHatchet> I've had to take him back to 14.04 from a USB stick, because the other install was unrecoverable.  There was a kernel panic which I witnessed in the terminal, but couldn't record it as nothing would work and we couldn't log in.
<daum> lordievader, i shouldn't have not that i can think of aside from the sometimes kdesu kate (to edit a few root files)
<lordievader> daum: sudo chown daum:daum /var/tmp/kdecache-daum
<daum> though, actually i wonder if yesterday i totally botched a command and ran rm /var/cache/ -rf
<daum> didn't even think of this til just now
<daum> when i meant to run rm var/cache -rf for an application ...i wonder if that caused some weirdness now
<BuryTheHatchet> The problem we have now is that I smell a kernel bug in the latest version, but he's getting told there is a new version available, and I daren't take him up to 16.04 in case the panic resurfaces.
<lordievader> daum: There is lightdm stuff in /var/cache: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<daum> lordievader, tried - no luck
<daum> shouldn't startx not require anything from lightdm
<lordievader> True
<BluesKaj> what about kdm ?
<lordievader> You are running startx right? Do you have 'startkde' (or startplasma whatever it is these days) in your xinitrc?
<daum> lordievader, where would that file be?
<lordievader> daum: In your homedir ~/.xinitrc
<daum> hm don't have anything there=\
<daum> BluesKaj, also just installed kdm rebooting to give 'er a try too
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg - reconfigure kdm
<daum> BluesKaj, it goes to a black screen after login
<lordievader> daum: Add: exec startkde
<lordievader> Then run startx as daum.
<daum> "exec startkde not found"
<lordievader> Does 'startkde' exist on your system?
<daum> nope
<daum> i swear i didn't just delete /usr/bin/ stuff haha
<lordievader> Ah, that might be the problem. You are running trusty right?
<daum> yeah
<lordievader> Probably easiest to do: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<daum> 14.04.5
<lordievader> !info kde-meta trusty
<ubottu> Package kde-meta does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> Hmm, forgot how the kde/plasma meta package for Trusty was called.
<lordievader> !info startkde
<ubottu> Package startkde does not exist in yakkety
<lordievader> Hmm -.-
<daum> lordievader, http://dpaste.com/0ADQT3P from the install kubuntu-deskto
<lordievader> Ooee, interesting.
<lordievader> daum: Any ppa's enabled?
<daum> yah a java and php one
<lordievader> Hmm, that shouldn't matter.
<lordievader> Can you (re)install the plasma-desktop one?
<daum> which?
<daum> i could do a dist upgrade
<daum> haha
<daum> will that may work?
<BluesKaj> workspace most likely
<daum> BluesKaj, hm/
<BluesKaj> kde or plasma workspace
<BluesKaj> forgotten , which it is on kde4
<lordievader> daum: Make sure the plasma-desktop package is installed.
<daum> hm well i'm happy to upgrade to kubuntu 16
<daum> lordievader, kde-workplace-bin is installed not plasma-desktop
<lordievader> daum: So install plasma-desktop ;)
<daum> it won't let me=(
<lordievader> daum: Please paste the output.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-desktop then
<daum> http://dpaste.com/10XEEYB
<lordievader> BluesKaj: One at a time, kubuntu-desktop depends on plasma-desktop anyways.
<BluesKaj> or vice-versa
<lordievader> daum: Okay, this is going to be tedious, but everytime it tells you of a package, in this case 'plasma-widgets-workspace', try to install it manually.
<lordievader> daum: Ultimately you will find one dependency which refuses to be installed. Most likely due to a version mismatch.
<daum> ha this can quickly go down a rabbit hole the next one has 3 depends
<lordievader> That is what I meant with tedious ;)
<daum> weird
<daum> http://dpaste.com/3EDB3JJ
<BluesKaj> daum, yes I found if you choose the last dependency in the list the rest fasll in line, not always, but mostly
<daum> shouldn't that progression not have results in an install?
<daum> sorry, resulted in an install
<lordievader> daum: Seems like you can backtrack ;)
<lordievader> Unles kdepim-runtime still complains...
<daum> yep that installed
<daum> woo plasma workspace installed
<daum> and startkde is there
<lordievader> daum: And plasma-desktop?
<daum> we're cooking!
<daum> and we're back
<BluesKaj> :-)
<daum> so any ideas why it couldn't just run that install itself?
<BluesKaj> depenency order
<BluesKaj> dependency even
<lordievader> daum: Good question.
<daum> well eitherway thank you very much for the help
<lordievader> daum: No problem ;)
<daum> weird
<lordievader> Glad it works again.
<daum> that deleted my mysql server
<lordievader> In favor of maria-db?
<daum> hmm not sure - right now no mysql is running it seems
<daum> well whatever i'll deal with this later should probably get to work
<lordievader> It installed mariadb-server-core, mariadb is a drop-in replacement for mysql.
<daum> i'll also do a dist-upgrade tomorrow and hopeuflly some of this resolves itself haha
<daum> yah it was that akondai backend i think required some other version of mysql that wasn't 5.6 which i had instlaled
<BluesKaj> daum, if you want to upgrade to 16.04 , sudo do-release-upgrade is now the command
<daum> oh yah it switched it out for maria which for some reason ins't starting
<lordievader> daum: Oh, any error in the logs?
<daum> yeah - seems to think the logfile is corrupted http://dpaste.com/2TW4HA8
<daum> looks like some people say to remove that file after switching over and it'll work
<daum> will try that afte ri backup the directory
<daum> thanks again for all the help guys!
<BluesKaj> daum, yw
<BuryTheHatchet> Sorry guys, I'm gonna have to fly.  I'll have to come back to you later when I get the chance to sort this out.  See ya.
<Reni3> hello
<Reni3> i am just on my android tablet so I can only type slowly
<Reni3> my kubuntu has a problem
<Reni3> it boots into initrms
<Reni3> busybox
<Reni3> I tried to run fsck but it did not work because the hard drive was mounted
<Reni3> i went to a call shop and burned a kubuntu 16.10 desktop DVD
<Reni3> normally there should be a menu when starting from DVD where I can select to repair the system
<Reni3> unfortunately I do not get such a menu
<Reni3> my kubuntu live dvd starts into the live system
<BluesKaj> run e2fsck /dev/sdX , X being sda or whatever the deive is named
<Reni3> when I then try to run fsck I receive the message that the drive was in use
<Reni3> BluesKay ok please do not walk away I try it
<Reni3> sorry I am typing really slow from my tablet
<BluesKaj> np, take your time
<Reni3> damn I am so stupid, i have a lice cd running
<Reni3> wait I can reconnect from my PC
<momken> Hello
<Reni3> BluesKaj please wait for 2 minutes I reconnect
<momken> Did anybody install ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<momken> I think after its installation my fonts in firefox has changed to bad fonts
<momken> Specially for Farsi letters
<Reni3_> re
<Reni3_> now I am connected using the live cd
<BluesKaj> momken, only if you're using default in system settings>application style>Gnome application>GTK themes>Font
<BluesKaj> choose a font there that works well and is readable in Firefox. momken
<Reni3_> I am starting firefox so I can paste the output
<Reni3_> BluesKaj: https://dpaste.de/2i8N/raw
<BluesKaj> momken, firefox links to GTK settings for fonts
<Reni3_> BluesKaj: https://dpaste.de/7TO9/raw
<BluesKaj> Reni3_,umount  /dev/sdb , then run e2fsck dev/sdb again
<BluesKaj> err /dev/sdb
<Reni3_> that is what I tried / second paste shows the output
<BluesKaj> if there's a problem e2fsck will ask you if you want to fix
<Reni3_> I figured it is /dev/sdb2
<Reni3_> Device     Boot    Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type
<Reni3_> /dev/sdb1           2048  15812607  15810560   7.6G 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<Reni3_> /dev/sdb2  *    15812608 976771071 960958464 458.2G 83 Linux
<BluesKaj> ru df -h to see which one
<Reni3_> BluesKaj: there is an even bigger problem
<Reni3_> e2fsck says everything was okaz
<Reni3_> okay
<Reni3_> root@kubuntu:/home/kubuntu# e2fsck /dev/sdb2
<Reni3_> e2fsck 1.43.3 (04-Sep-2016)
<Reni3_> /dev/sdb2: clean, 1701729/30031872 files, 28822136/120119808 blocks
<Reni3_> Here is an what fsck does>
<Reni3_> https://dpaste.de/QTF3/raw
<BluesKaj> oops my vpn disconnected
<lordievader> Reni3_: What does the system say when it drops you in the busybox?
<Reni3_> lordievader: not all too much, I get a line that says initrms or something like this
<Reni3_> I am just on the live cd so I am not totally sure
<BluesKaj> initramfs
<Reni3_> yes, that
<Reni3_> I always got a kernel panic when I typed exit
<lordievader> Reni3_: You can access the root filesystem just fine from the live-cd?
<momken_> BluesKaj: After disabling the option in Firefox->Preferences->Content->Fonts&Colors->Advanced to "Allow pages to choose their own fonts, instead of my selections above" it became as before
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I had the same problem with 16.10 dual booting with windows 7 , must be a bug in grub
<Reni3_> lordievader: I did not check that yet
<Reni3_> lordievader: I am just running   fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sdb2
<Reni3_> after this has finished, I can try to mount it
<momken_> BluesKaj: It seems that many sites (like twitter) uses Microsoft fonts by default which can't be rendered properly in Kubuntu
<lordievader> BluesKaj: No, this can have many different causes.
<lordievader> Reni3_: Please do.
<Reni3_> lordievader: while   fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sdb2  is running_
<Reni3_> ?
<BluesKaj> momken_, use the gtk font option as I mentioned if you're not happy witht hdefault
<lordievader> Haha, no, after. Reni3_
<Reni3_> I am not used to this english keyboard
<Reni3_> lordievader: ok, the test is at 4,67 %
<Reni3_> I guess it will take 25 minutes
<Reni3_> is this okay for you or do you want me to interrupt it?
<lordievader> Let it run, not sure if I will still be here 25 min later, but I'm sure others here can help you out.
<momken_> BluesKaj: that is not changed and I guess it will not affect anything, because twitter chooses Arial (or other MS font) if available
<lordievader> See if you can mount it, if you can and still get into the busybox please make a screenshot of it.
<Reni3_> lordievader: I just realized it would take too long
<Reni3_> 5% needed 7 minutes
<Reni3_> so 100% would need 140 minutes
<Reni3_> I interrupt it
<BluesKaj> lordievader, busybox to initrams also mucked up my laptop bootup
<BluesKaj> on 16.;10
<Reni3_> yes I can access my harddrive
<BluesKaj> and 17.04
<Reni3_> lordievader: I mounted my hard drive
<Reni3_> what now?
<lordievader> Reni3_: You have access to the systemfiles?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Busybox is meant to troubleshoot the failed boot. Instead of just not booting it gives you a (minimal) shell to find out why it did not boot correctly.
<Reni3_> lordievader: yes I have access to all system files
<lordievader> Reni3_: Okay, good. Reboot I guess.
<Reni3_> shall I chroot into the system?
<Reni3_> when I reboot now, it will take a long time until I can be here again because my computer is slow
<lordievader> Reni3_: Without any real clue on what the problem is... doesn't sound like the best idea.
<Reni3_> ok then I try to reboot
<BluesKaj> yes anfd I fixed it with e2fsck 3 times on my laptop after booting fro windows to kubuntu
<Reni3_> thank you lordievader and BluesKaj
<Reni3_> one last question
<Reni3_> can I boot into a command line faster with the kubuntu live cd or do I have to boot it into the graphical KDE envoironment_
<Reni3_> ?
<Reni3_> this english keyboard drives me nuts
<lordievader> Reni3_: Add
<lordievader> 'text' to the kernel parameters.
<lordievader> That will disable the boot to a GUI, won't matter much, just a little.
<Reni3_> where?
<Reni3_> it booted graphically right away without giving me grub
<lordievader> Hold shift ;)
<Reni3_> ok
<Reni3_> lordievader: I have an important update
<Reni3_> I ran>
<Reni3_> umount /dev/sdb2
<Reni3_> then I ran again:  fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sdb2
<Reni3_> and now I get many errors
<Reni3_> errors that were not there before
<lordievader> Reni3_: sdb is the drive where the rootfs resides on?
<BluesKaj> yup, had the3same thing
<BluesKaj> errors on / and /home partitions
<Reni3_> https://dpaste.de/nWR4/raw
<Reni3_> is this now fixed_
<Reni3_> ?
<lordievader> Reni3_: Could you install 'smartmontools' and run 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb'?
<Reni3_> yes
<BluesKaj> i won't see any errors
<Reni3_> give me a moment I need to figure out if that works on the live cd
<Reni3_> thank you for you help
<Reni3_> lordievader: installed
<Reni3_> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb or  sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb2  ?
<lordievader>  /dev/sdb
<lordievader> smartctl is a tool which reads smart values of a disk, not a partition.
<Reni3_> lordievader: https://dpaste.de/WJwB/raw
<lordievader> Reni3_: Luckily no reallocated sectors, but quite a few pending sectors (464). I'd replace the drive. Or at least make a backup.
<Reni3_> lordievader: Do you think I can work with that drive for the next 4 days until my project is finished, or could it break at any time?
<lordievader> Reni3_: Nah, it should work. But it will only get worse from here on out.
<lordievader> Anyhow, reboot and see if you can boot into your os.
<Reni3_> ok
<Reni3_> thank you!!!!
<Reni3_> see you soon I give you feedback
<Reni3> re
<Reni3> i am on my tablet again
<lordievader> o/
<Reni3> initramfs when booting again
<Reni3> what now?
<Reni3> I can type into initramfs whatever you say
<Reni3> I can only not paste from there
<Reni3> but I can write you from my tablet what happens
<lordievader> Does your tablet have a camera?
<Reni3> yes
<lordievader> Can you make a screenshot?
<lordievader> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Reni3> yes
<Reni3> maybe there is a misunderstanding
<Reni3> my tablet runs android and works perfectly
<Reni3> my laptop is busted
<Reni3> so I am now typing on my tablet because i have no other pc
<lordievader> Reni3: Yes, I know.
<Reni3> I can take a photo and upload it
<lordievader> And I'd like to see what the laptop shows.
<Reni3> PrtScr won't work
<lordievader> Take the term screenshot a bit broader ;)
<Reni3> yes I can take a photo
<Reni3> https://filebin.net/re4jxbqekrzlyofe/20170224_175808.jpg
<lordievader> Ah, very informative indeed :(
<lordievader> Is lsblk available? And if so, does it list your drive?
<Reni3> lsblk is not available
<Reni3> did I type it correctly?
<Reni3> lsblk
<BluesKaj> smart didn't find anything wrong on my hdds after the intramfs/busybox, on both my pc and laptop, so i installed the 17.04 beta1 ..no more busybox . and i put neon-kde on my laptop , no more busy box
<Reni3> I wrote exit and hit enter
<Reni3> now I have a kernel panic
<lordievader> Reni3: Yeah, don't do that.
<lordievader> Reni3: Rather run 'ls /dev' and see if there is an sda in there.
<Reni3> the shops close in 1 hour - should I get a new hard drive and install a new kubuntu?
<lordievader> Reni3: That is the easy way out ;)
<Reni3> is it 100% sure that it is the hard drive?
<Reni3> and not something else
<lordievader> In this case it is something else. But the drive is dying.
<lordievader> 'blkid' should be available.
<Reni3> how can you know it is dying?
<lordievader> Reni3: Smart told be.
<lordievader> me*
<Reni3> ok
<Reni3> blkid is available
<lordievader> Pending sectors and reallocated sectors are sign's of dying disks.
<Reni3> maybe i mistaped it
<lordievader> Reni3: No, blkid and lsblk are different commands ;) Anyhow, does blkid show your disk?
<Reni3> https://filebin.net/re4jxbqekrzlyofe/20170224_180548.jpg
<lordievader> Reni3: What is the output of 'ls /'?
<Reni3> when I reinstall kubuntu - is 16.10 okay?   because BluesKay said 17.04 solved it for him
<Reni3> ls -l shows me my / directory
<lordievader> Reni3: I know, the root of the initramfs. I'd want to know where it expects the sysroot to be mounted.
<BluesKaj> 17.04 beta1 , is a devel OS , Reni3 , it's not stable , but there no disk erroes
<Reni3> https://filebin.net/re4jxbqekrzlyofe/20170224_181105.jpg
<Reni3> I am going to buy a new hard drive
<Reni3> BluesKaj  if I install 16.10 on a new hard drive, will i get errors again then?
<lordievader> Reni3: You could try mounting the root-fs to /root and then running: exec switch_root -c /dev/console /root /sbin/init
<Reni3> ho can i mount the root fs to /root?
<Reni3> how
<Reni3> i must leave really soon if i want to get an hard drive today, the stores close in 45 minutes
<lordievader> mount /dev/sda2 /root
<lordievader> Then go, this can be done later too ;)
<Reni3> ok i run
<Reni3> lordievader and bluesKaj   THANK YOU
<Reni3> sorry that I leave but a new hard drive seems to be the best choice to save my working night
<Reni3> I messsage you when all is safe and sound again
<Reni3> have a great day!
<BluesKaj> I'm still skeptical , but if you believe the smartmontools then it's your call
<lordievader> I'd rather loose some money than loose data.
<BluesKaj> loose data, better tighten it down so you don't lose it :-)
<BluesKaj> same for your money
<lordievader> Oh, whoops.
<sepson> Bonsoir
<BluesKaj> Hi sep
<BluesKaj> sepson ;-)
<sepson> j aimerais savoir si sous Ubuntu il est possible d installer Open ?
<BluesKaj> !fr | sepson
<ubottu> sepson: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sepson__> ou PPTP/isec
<BluesKaj> openvpn , yes
<sepson_> Depuis un NAS Qnap ?
<BluesKaj> pptp is not  secure, and it's old
<BluesKaj> Qnap?
<sepson_> Nas Qnap
<sepson_> j'aimerais me connecter de mon ordinateur sur mon NAS en openvpn
<BluesKaj> sepson_,  reagarde, ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sepson_> ok merci desolé  :-(
<Reni3> re
<Reni3> I just finished installing Kubuntu 16.10 on a brand new hard drive as my old one was kind of dying
<Reni3> now I got 2 problems:
<Reni3> 1) my WIFI worked during the installation.   Now, _after_ the installation has finished and after I booted into the real system, WIFI does not work any more.  The "Connect" button is inactive.
<Reni3> 2) my USB mouse does not work.
<Reni3> these 2 problems bug me
<lordievader> Reni3: What is the output  of 'sudo rfkill list'?
<Reni3> lordievader!
<Reni3> nice to see you again!
<lordievader> o/
<Reni3> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Reni3>         Soft blocked: no
<Reni3>         Hard blocked: no
<Reni3> lordievader, you should know, that I ran "rfkill unblock wifi" just 1 minute ago
<lordievader> So it does detect it... What is the actual problem?
<lordievader> Right ;)
<Reni3> lordievader, the problem is, that when I click the WIFI icon at the right bottom side of my screen (next to the clock) I cannot connect
<Reni3> let me explain that a little better:
<Reni3> Right Click => Configure Network Connections =>
<Reni3> Then I click on the Connection which is already listed there as I was connected to my WIFI during the installation
<Reni3> but the [CONNECT] button remains inactive (not clickable)
<sintre> remove the listing
<lordievader> Reni3: What does journalctl show during connecting?
<Reni3> I also ran:
<Reni3> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<sintre> then try again to have it search for your wifi
<Reni3> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Reni3> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<Reni3> lordievader, journalctl gives an extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemly large output that does not seem to end
<Reni3> sintre, I feel like that does not work
<sintre> did you try it?
<Reni3> yes
<Reni3> maybe I am looking at the wrong plac
<sintre> then it didn't work
<lordievader> Reni3: No, it is the systemlogger, I only want the stuff related to NetworkManager.
 * Reni3 has a look at ifconfig
<sintre> if this is a new install , maybe it would be best to start over , when installing DON'T select install updates when installing and connect
<sintre> that seems to be root of problem
<Reni3> https://dpaste.de/yWhB/raw
<Reni3> you really want me to reinstall that all?!
<lordievader> Reni3: PLease do pastebin an excerpt of journalctl.
<Reni3> ok lordievader
<Reni3> I cannot get the whole output
<sintre> Reni3> well could be better use of time , than going in circles , and if after it doesn't work we know to look at probally driver issues
<Reni3> I must press ENTER to see more
<Reni3> and then I press enter enter enter all the time,  and at the end, the first lines are gone
<lordievader> Reni3: run 'sudo journalctl -f' then connect, select the NM stuff and pastebin that.
<Reni3> I am just pastebinning the first
<Reni3> https://dpaste.de/Enwh/raw
<Reni3> here is the smaller output
<Reni3> https://dpaste.de/z0bZ/raw
<lordievader> During that second paste did you try to connect?
<Reni3> no my connect button is disabled!!
<Reni3> it's greyed out
<Reni3> I cannot click it
<Reni3> can I connect via command line?
<lordievader> Check 'sudo rfkill list' output again.
<Reni3> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Reni3>         Soft blocked: no
<Reni3>         Hard blocked: no
<lordievader> Wut?
<Reni3> lordievader, erm... maybe I should tell you more at this point:
<Reni3> as I could not connect via WIFI, I took my tablet (which is connected to my WIFI)
<Reni3> and I connected my tablet to my Laptop via USB
<Reni3> then I used the USB tethering to bring my Laptop online
<Reni3> so basically my laptop thinks it was connected to the internet via LAN
<Reni3> in reality it's more like this:
<lordievader> Reni3: So? That should not matter.
<Reni3> (Internet) => (WLAN-Router) => (Tablet) => via USB => to Laptop
<lordievader> Reni3: Could you make a screenshot of your NM wiget
<lordievader> widget*
<Reni3> NM widget?
<Reni3> what is that?
<Reni3> the thing next to the clock which I try to connect with?
<sintre> http://imgur.com/
<lordievader> Yeah, the thing where you connect to wireless networks, etc.
<Reni3> yes hold on
<sintre> right click on the network icon bottom right of screen and open the configuration up
<sintre> hit prnt screen key and picture should be inside picture folder
<Reni3> yes - 1 moment please
<Reni3> it saved the screenshot but I do not know where
<lordievader> Probably in ~/Pictures
<sintre> open dolphin
<lordievader> '~' being your homedir ;)
<Reni3> found it
<Reni3> kde4 is really complicated ^.^
<lordievader> 16.10 has plasma5, right?
<Reni3> no idea
<lordievader> Doesn't matter ;)
<Reni3> I just switched to KDE 4 from KDE 3
<Reni3> https://filebin.net/0p79p17nh563wasc/Screenshot_20170224_212418.png
<Reni3> https://filebin.net/0p79p17nh563wasc/Screenshot_20170224_212605.png
<Reni3> the first screenshot looks weird
<lordievader> Does your laptop have those wifi-or-lan switches? A bios switch which allows only one to operate at a time?
<Reni3> actually I do not think so
<Reni3> my wifi always worked
<Reni3> lordievader, you know my story, I only switched my hard drive
<sintre> what brand computer your lappy?
<Reni3> toshiba satellite
<lordievader> Reni3: Okay, what does 'sudo iw dev wlp5s0 scan' output?
<sintre> fn + f8
<sintre> see if that turns it on
<lordievader> sintre: Hardware switch didn't kill it ;) rfkill would show that.
<Reni3> sintre, did not work
<sintre> hmm
 * sintre scratches head
<Reni3> root@linux:/# sudo iw dev wlp5s0 scan
<Reni3> command failed: Network is down (-100)
<Reni3> maybe also good to know:
<Reni3> according to lspci:
<Reni3> 05:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Reni3> I installed ndiswrapper
<Reni3> and tried to find a commercial driver but could not find the right one
<lordievader> Reni3: Rfkill doesn't show it as blocked?
<Reni3> no
<lordievader> Ndiswrapper is seldomly necessary anymore.
<lordievader> Reni3: sudo ip l s wlp5s0 up && sudo iw dev wlp5s0 scan
<Reni3> root@linux:/# sudo ip l s wlp5s0 up && sudo iw dev wlp5s0 scan
<Reni3> RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<lordievader> So there is an rfkill at play.
<Reni3> Hello?
<lordievader> Reni3: Unblock it ;)
<sintre> hi here
<lordievader> Either through hardware or software, depending on the kind.
<Reni3> I know what happened
<Reni3> <sintre> fn + f8
<Reni3> that was the moment when I blocked it
<lordievader> As I figured
<Reni3> now it's unblocked, I pressed the buttons again
<Reni3> root@linux:/# sudo ip l s wlp5s0 up && sudo iw dev wlp5s0 scan
<Reni3> command failed: Device or resource busy (-16)
<lordievader> Reni3: What does the scan tell you?
<lordievader> Reni3: Give it a bit and rerun the command.
<Reni3> root@linux:/# sudo ip l s wlp5s0 up && sudo iw dev wlp5s0 scan
<Reni3> root@linux:/#
<Reni3> it returns nothing
<lordievader> You can run the scan command separately now ;)
<Reni3> root@linux:/# sudo iw dev wlp5s0 scan
<Reni3> root@linux:/#
<lordievader> Hmmm
<Reni3> it does not return anything
<lordievader> It is a laptop right?
<Reni3> yes
<lordievader> Does it return nothing if your are next to the access point?
<Reni3> the access point is directly next to the laptop
<Reni3> 15 cm
<lordievader> Ah
<lordievader> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452315/problems-with-realtek-rtl8188ee-on-14-04 might help you...
<sintre> ren3 > can you try laptop with a live cd or media?
<sintre> reni3 sry
<Reni3> sintre, it works with the live cd.  I used the live cd to install kubuntu
<Reni3> lordievader, thank you I try it
<sintre> if it work live then as i recomended start over
<sintre> this gizmo type set up is confused something somewhere
<sintre> so probally a update problem somwhere
<Reni3> ok
<Reni3> if lordievader's solution from stackoverflow does not work, I will re-install
<sintre> its your time not mine
<sintre> gl either way
<lordievader> I expect that Reni3 will run into the same problem after updating his new install. Since that is what the checkbox does...
<Reni3> *her
<Reni3> I am just installing the needed things in apt-get
<sintre> lordievader > not looking to have a pissin contest over trouble shooting tactics for her sake i hope your recommendation works
<sintre> but i'm kind of lets not spend hours running in circle kind of person
<lordievader> Agreed
 * Reni3 runs "make"
<lordievader> Reni3: Good luck.
<Reni3> thank you
<Reni3> lordievader, I followed the stackoverflow posting
<Reni3> it went well - no errors
<Reni3> what should I do now?
<Reni3> restart?!
<Reni3> I start over with the installation
<Reni3> sintre?
<Reni3> is there anything I should take care of while installing?
<Reni3> the WIFI network was available _while_ installing
<sintre> don't
<Reni3> what should I take care of, when I start over?
<sintre> uncheck that , and don't update while installing
<sintre> only third party extras
<Reni3> I could not click the 3rd party extras
<Reni3> they were disabled
<sintre> don't even have the pc hooked up
<Reni3> I remember the checkboxes
<sintre> to anything
<Reni3> one was at top (the 3rd party extras)
<sintre> except an ac outlet
<Reni3> and one checkbox was below (the wifi)
<sintre> no do not connect to internet during install
<Reni3> ok
<sintre> we'll update later
<sintre> make sure you have your touters poasskey handy
<sintre> routers
<Reni3> you said:
<Reni3> <sintre> only third party extras
<Reni3> the checkbox was disabled
<Reni3> I could not check it
<sintre> check that!
<sintre> :)
<sintre> it allows you to watch movie and media and such
<Reni3> disabled means: "it's not possible to check it"
<sintre> um what?
<Reni3> wait, maybe I can find a screenshot on google images
<sintre> btw what iso are you using for install?
<Reni3> the 64 bit desktop iso
<Reni3> 16.10
<Reni3> I checked the md5sum after downloading, and verified the burned data
<sintre> k i personally use 16.04.1
<sintre> 16.04.2 just got released the other day
<Reni3> that's what I used before (when the harddrive broke)
<sintre> if you get the no option for unrestrited extras again
<Reni3> I thought using the newest iso would be good
<sintre> go back
<sintre> sometimjes for some machines it is
<Reni3> can I install them now?
<Reni3> I forgot the name of it, but I remember that it was something like:
<sintre> the extras yes
<Reni3> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Reni3> I think that was the name
<sintre> if your installing it should be an option
<sintre> i think something happend with your upgrade
<sintre> i again recomend fresh install
<Reni3> yes I do it
<Reni3> ok I am off
<Reni3> thank you
<Reni3> thank you sintre
<sintre> gl i'll be around after your done
<Reni3> thank you lordievader
<buriedalive> stop the world
<sintre> np Reni3
<Reni3> thank will take about 30 - 45 minutes
<buriedalive> Reni3 you gotcha
<buriedalive> fuck
<sintre> she hasn't done anything yet , she's just downloading iso atm i believe
<genii> buriedalive: Please watch the swearing, channel is supposed to be PG
<BluesKaj> buriedalive, no need for that language
<buriedalive> sorry me people
<buriedalive> BluesKaj sup
<Reni3> I could not help it, and tried to reboot before starting over
<Reni3> wifi works now
<sintre> lol
<sintre> gz
<Reni3> i guess it was the stackoverflow posting
<buriedalive> :-D
<sintre> i also remember i said to unhook from your gizmo set up
<sintre> so rdy to update what you got then?
<Reni3> so we should all keep in mind:  even though windows and linux are not the same,  when it comes to a good old reboot, they can be quite alike
<BluesKaj> calling it a day folks...take care
<Reni3> sintre, rdy? what is that?
<buriedalive> i'm glad to see ya
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> rdy is short for ready
<Reni3> I added that manually already
<sintre> ok then sudo apt update
<sintre> then sudo apt full-upgrade
<Reni3> wait I upload my sources.list
<Reni3> yes I also updated it already
<Reni3> and did an apt-get upgrade
<sintre> seems your good to go then
<genii> Reni3: You should not put PPA entries directly into your main sources.list
<buriedalive> how to full ubuntumaniac? he is write to sudo permanently :)
<Reni3> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety main restricted universe multiverse
<Reni3> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Reni3> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Reni3> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Reni3> this is my sources.list
<Reni3> is anything missing?
<Reni3> ...
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<buriedalive> got it much
<genii> ..for next time
<Reni3> ok
<sintre> Reni3 > any other config issues you miight need help with
<Reni3> sintre, yes my mouse
<sintre> blu tooth wireless / wired?
<Reni3> it would be really mouse if I could use my nice
<Reni3> vice versa
<Reni3> it's a USB mouse
<sintre> so it doesn't auto detect when you plug it in?
<Reni3> no
<sintre> ok err, i know this sounds bad but you probally are still staring at a reinstall
<sintre> so get to downloading
<sintre> try all usb ports?
<genii> If you're plugging it into a USB3 port ( usually blue) try USB2
<Reni3> the same problem with all ports
<sintre> second if you have a second mouse that you xcan test would be helpful as well
<Reni3> I ran a tail -f /var/log/syslog
<buriedalive> cheers!
<Reni3> sintre, I only have 1 mouse - it worked until I set up my computer from new
<sintre> something happend with your install reni3
<sintre> or upgrade
<buriedalive> I ran = Iran :-D
<sintre> not even being able to detect a mouse is very unusual
<Reni3> https://dpaste.de/TEhO/raw
<Reni3> it detects the mouse
<Reni3> but it does not work
<Reni3> my touchpad works
<sintre> ok if you know that mouse works
<sintre> and its not working again same issue with your wifi
<genii> Reni3: Please try: unplug the mouse. Wait 15 seconds. Replug the mouse. Wait 15 seconds. Then issue: dmesg| tail -n25   ...and put the results into a pastebin which we can go see
<Reni3> genii, ok
<buriedalive> my mouese it does work tooo
<Reni3> unplugged
<sintre> buriedalive> seems you've had some drinks but in a trouble shooting session random pointless comments don't help
<buriedalive> sintre f little bit jokes today
<genii> buriedalive: If you are not assisting a user, or receiving assistance, it's better not to annoy others with nonsense
<Reni3> https://dpaste.de/swDK/raw
<buriedalive> I'm here long time
<genii> buriedalive: For nonsense, we have the #kubuntu-offtopic channel.
<sintre> after unplugging it did it work?
<sintre> as genii suggested
<Reni3> sintre, no it did not work
<buriedalive> just please
<sintre> download the iso over again
<sintre> if we can figure it out without a reinstall we will , but at this point i don't trust your install
 * genii sips
<genii> Interesting. The system sees your mouse as a keyboard
<Reni3> oh damn
<Reni3> wait
<sintre> yea at this point , plus wifi works rnadomly
<sintre> i think safest bet now is reinstall
<Reni3> god
<Reni3> when I tell you something
<genii> You might want to update the usb id list
<Reni3> please, please promise you won't hate on me
<sintre> we promise what
<buriedalive> why?
<Reni3> ok I will tell you anyway
<Reni3> when genii said:
<Reni3> <genii> Interesting. The system sees your mouse as a keyboard
<sintre> buriedalive> don't push us
<Reni3> I realized that I had my keyboard plugged it, rather than my mouse
<Reni3> when plugging in the mouse, it works all of a sudden
<sintre> lol ok does the mouse work now
<sintre> :)
<Reni3> yes!
<Reni3> sorry
<sintre> success!
<Reni3> !!!
<Reni3> yeeeah
<genii> buriedalive: If you persist in being annoying, you will give me no choice but to give you a small ban
<sintre> np happy ending kinda
<buriedalive> sintre puch ti you? :)
<sintre> but pls still download that iso for backup sake
<Reni3> last problem:
<Reni3> aptitude search google-chrome
<sintre> genii > i can't commubnicate with this fool
<Reni3> ^ gives no results
<sintre> warned 6 times now
<genii> Work, AFK a bit
<sintre> so you want to install google chrome?
<Reni3> sintre, yes, the original one
<Reni3> not chromium
<sintre> hmm not sure the difference
<sintre> hmm might need to wait around a bit
<sintre> i don't use the broswer so i don't know the name exactly
<sintre> https://betanews.com/2016/09/25/how-to-install-google-chrome-ubuntu-linux/
<Reni3> thank you!
<sintre> best thing i could find
<Reni3> I would like to thank all of you
<Reni3> especially sintre, lordievader and also genii
<sintre> np remember to come back :)
<Reni3> you saved me ass several times today
<sintre> and stop by kubuntu-offtopic as well
<Reni3> ok!
<Reni3> is it okay to remove the package "kubuntu-settings-desktop" ?
<Reni3> Is that a meta package that can be removed safely?
<sintre> what is asking you to remove it?
<Reni3> https://dpaste.de/pgQ9/raw
<sintre> ok did you run the apt full-upgrade command
<sintre> that will remove and replace packages as needed
<Reni3> after adding the new repository?
<sintre> yes
<Reni3> I ran it before I added the new repo
<sintre> run it now
<sintre> first apt update
<sintre> sudo apt update
<sintre> then sudo apt-full-upgrade
<sintre> new repo is where you need the packages from
<Reni3> I suppose you mean:
<Reni3> apt-get full-upgrade
<sintre> no
<sintre> sudo apt update
<sintre> the get command isn't needed in new apt
<Reni3> apt-full-upgrade is not a command
<sintre> stop witht eh dashes
<sintre> sudo apt update
<sintre> copy and past that exactly
<Reni3> that's a normal update!
<Reni3> of course I ran that!
<Reni3> after I added the repo
<sintre> now sudo apt full-upgrade   <this one needs the dash
<Reni3> that gave me 3 upgraded and 1 new package
<sintre> hit y
<Reni3> I did and installed it
<sintre> and now your all up to date , new stuff lands weekly at min
<sintre> so run same commands later in week
<Reni3> I still receive the same error with the stuff that caused the problem originally
<sintre> and don't just go around deleting stuff :)
<sintre> ok what error is this
<Reni3> the same as before
<Reni3> wait I paste it
<Reni3> https://dpaste.de/Tzmd/raw
<sintre> ok something is weird here
<Reni3> https://dpaste.de/Yq69/raw
<sintre> really redownload the iso and get ready to reinstall
<sintre> thats not an error lol
<sintre> just hit yes
<Reni3> I guess this is a 3rd party repo problem
<sintre> its just telling you it has to remove packages
<Reni3> sintre, are you aware that this will remove a package?
<sintre> yes its supposed to
<Reni3> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Reni3>   kubuntu-settings-desktop
<sintre> they aren't relevant to the new apps
<sintre> just click yes
<Reni3> will KDE 4 die because of this?
<sintre> it will REPLACE it
<sintre> it will be fine pls trust me on this one
<Reni3> let's see
 * Reni3 runs it
<Reni3> downloading near 1 GB now
<Reni3> thank you sintre
<sintre> after its finished reboot and rejoin us
<sintre> np i know it scary sometimes using terminal like this but it gets easier :)
<Reni3> I am leaving and brb
<Reni3> thank you again!
<Reni3> re
<Reni3> the installation was successful
<Reni3> I have one more question I'd like to ask
<sintre> go for it
<Reni3> as you probably got to know, my old hard drive caused some trouble today, why I replaced it with a new one
<Reni3> however, the old hard drive can still be mounted
<Reni3> I bought a device that let's me connect my laptop's old 2,5" hard drive to my laptop via USB
<Reni3> this way, I would like to read the data from the harddrive
<sintre> ok use that it should auto find it
<Reni3> https://dpaste.de/MAdz/raw
<sintre> and basicly copy ands paste data from funky drive to new one
<Reni3> theyes but the device is not recognized (see paste)
<sintre> ok go to lil k at vbottom
<Reni3> ?
<Reni3> what
<sintre> then system then dolphin
<sintre> at bottom left corner there is a lil k
<Reni3> what is "lil k" and what is "vbottom" ?
<sintre> k and a lil stuff around them is your menu lol
<Reni3> the K menu?
<sintre> bottom left
<sintre> yes
<Reni3> ah! lil = little?
<sintre> yes i abreviate alot sry
<Reni3> dolphin is open
<sintre> ok click on the connected drive
<Reni3> nah 'ts gd t shrtn thngs
<sintre> it should mount it and give you acess if the drive isn't completely defective
<Reni3> the device is not listed there as it is not recognized
<Reni3> I pasted you the output of tail -f /var/log/syslog
<sintre> then its not mounted
<Reni3> and it gives an error
<Reni3> it's not mountable
<Reni3> https://dpaste.de/MAdz/raw
<sintre> so is this a cable or an external hdd you got it in
<sintre> its seeing something is connected
<Reni3> sintre, it's a special device to connect internal harddrives externally
<sintre> thats basicly a cable with a cheap controller i assume
<genii> Hm, jmicron
<sintre> one take it out
<sintre> and make sure the conecction is very snug
<sintre> then make sure to plug it back into a 2.0 usb port on your laptop
<Reni3> https://img.conrad.at/medias/global/ce/5000_5999/5900/5930/5933/1277995_AB_01_FB.EPS_1000.jpg
<genii> Reni3: The drive itself... is it a SATA connector or older IDE ribbon type connector? ( but smaller since it's a 2.5" laptop drive)
<Reni3> genii, not sure how to tell the difference
<genii> If IDE, then aside from the usb-storage driver which Ubuntu would normally load for such things, the pata-jmicron driver may need to be manually loaded
<sintre> look at the drive
<Reni3> I try to find a google image that looks the same
<Reni3> brb
<sintre> look at the drive with your eyes and see what it says :)
<genii> Reni3: Left or right kind of connector? http://cdn.makeuseof.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/SATA03.png
<sintre> once you get back and all
<Reni3> no genii
<Reni3> genii, https://vanguardgamingsite.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/sata-drive.jpg
<genii> Yes, so SATA
<sintre> ok and your gizmo is for sata drives
<sintre> so unplug make sure it snug
<sintre> then plug back into a usba 2.0 port on laptop
<sintre> thats like a plug and play external controler gizmo
<Reni3> I unplugged and replugged it and nothing happened
<sintre> if this doesnt't work i would suggest a cheap 120 dollar exernal enxclosure
<genii> Odd that dmesg says linux kernel: [ 4843.774330] usb 3-1: Product: USB to ATA/ATAPI bridge
<sintre> i mean 20 dollars sry
<Reni3> not even the syslog says anything
<sintre> can you confirm you gizmo works with another sata drive?
<Reni3> sintre, it's from Conrad, that's a tech store who really knows what they sell
<Reni3> sintre, it's the only sata drive I have
<sintre> well they may know something , but without another hdd to test
<sintre> we can't confirm if its dead or you have a bad gizmo
<Reni3> I see
<IrcsomeBot> Mostaaaafaaaa was removed by: Mostaaaafaaaa
<sintre> https://www.amazon.com/Upgraded-Sabrent-2-5-Inch-Enclosure-EC-UK30/dp/B00LS31KQG/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487976892&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=notebook+hdd+enxlosure
<sintre> something like this
<sintre> 10-15 bucks
<sintre> i would invest before you toss the drive
<sintre> i have 3 , not this one but similar
<Reni3> ok
<Reni3> thank you1
<genii> Reni3: Please unplug it, wait 15 seconds. Then issue: sudo modprobe jmicron    ...then replug it, wait 15 seconds. Then: dmesg|tail -n25     ..to a pastebin for us
<Reni3> genii, modprobe: FATAL: Module jmicron not found in directory /lib/modules/4.8.0-39-generic
<genii> From looking into the vendor:device it looks like it has some combo SATA/PATA to USB chipset
<sintre> if you can return gizmo and get a pure sata exernal
<sintre> what i would do
<Reni3> so the problem is that it features both?
<sintre> no idea , gizmo could be defective , but the hdd could also be trashed
<genii> Reni3: Try instead then: sudo modprobe pata-jmicron
<sintre> might as well elimate one possability
<genii> ( and then the dmesg and pastebin)
<Reni3> genii, https://dpaste.de/Sgpj/raw
<genii> Well, at least it's not trying to use MTP now
<sintre> try to use dolphin to access it
<Reni3> sintre, what in god name would that change?
<sintre> testing
<Reni3> when no device is assigned to it at all
<Reni3> tail -f /var/log/syslog would be the first place to look
<genii> sintre: It disconnected again, had some issue trying to query it
<Reni3> if that does not assign any /dev/ device, how would dolphin know how to use it?
<Reni3> once there is a device, I can   mount /dev/whatever /mount/to/
<Reni3> that's the same dolphin does
<Reni3> similar
<sintre> ok how about this , if no other hdd , do you have another system you can plug your gizmo and hdd into?
<sintre> you said you have a tablet
<sintre> do you have a micro usb adapter?
<Reni3> no micro usb adapter around
<Reni3> what I wonder:
<Reni3> there is no drivers CD being shipped with the device
<Reni3> it would work out of the box like a normal external HD
<sintre> all my external enclosure and cables work out the box
<sintre> i think you need to get to store and trade out your gizmo
<genii> Hm, error 62 is apparently it took too long to respond
<Reni3> damn it
<Reni3> genii!
<Reni3> it works
<Reni3> I unplugged it
<Reni3> and re-plugged it
<Reni3> and unplugged it
<Reni3> and replugged it
<Reni3> and now I got a device assigned
<Reni3> how can this be?
<sintre> whoot
<Reni3> I am now immediately backing up the HD
<genii> Maybe give it longer than usual for it to get settled.
<sintre> now get to recovering data while it lasts
<sintre> future reference
<sintre> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812400542&cm_re=laptop_hdd_conversion_cable-_-12-400-542-_-Product
<sintre> cab'e like this is all you need for recover i got a couple around :)
<Reni3> https://dpaste.de/F0Jc/raw
<Reni3> thank you again
<Reni3> I am now running the backup
<sintre> Reni3 welcome it was genii who got this one and some luck
<sintre> we love happy endings here
<sintre> as often we end up into stone walls
<genii> I'm suspecting the pata-jmicron module is required in this case to make the computer see it as a hard drive and not some camera/phone MTP device, but that it just takes a little while to spin up and become available
<sintre> yea odd gizmo
<genii> Reni3: If you are going to be using this adapter much, you may want to put in the file /etc/modules the line: pata-jmicron    ( or maybe with underscore when in there instead of dash, I forget right now)
<genii> ...this will load the driver automatically at boot so you don't need to do the modprobe command every time
<genii> Reni3: Also, you may want to issue: sudo update-usbids     ( this grabs the latest list of usb device ids and their associated mappings to drivers, etc)
<sintre> she might be moving her entire music collection atm lol
<sintre> hopefully she gets it , whole thing started with this drive failing
<R13ose> The touchpad is too sensitive. How do I make this less sensitive?
<sintre> can go to mouse settings and manuall change respons times
<sintre> http://imgur.com/a/8nS4X
<R13ose> sintre: almost everything is the same.  What about sensitive for touchpad settings?
<sintre> under utlities do you have a program called kmousetool?
<sintre> seems to be a disability aid of sort
<sintre> might be able to change settings better i dunno
<R13ose> Nope.
<R13ose> This is a laptop
<sintre> mine are as well
<sintre> hmm
<R13ose> Okay
<sintre> its installed but i don't have it active not sure if it would even help
<sintre> but using my touchpads normally the acceleration speed is what sets the cursor apart
<R13ose> sintre: nothing in touchpad settings will help?
<sintre> faster i go faster cursor moves , and i know or believe that can be adjusted
<sintre> lmao i just noticed touch pad settings lol
<sintre> maybe let me loo if i can change anything on this system
<sintre> http://imgur.com/a/7j5h1
<sintre> go here
<R13ose> Changed that
<sintre> try the sensisitivty tab
<sintre> i really don't have a clue beyond that
<sintre> both my laptops seem to work reasonably well
<sintre> touchpad wise out the gate
<R13ose> Show your settings and then I will try this out
<sintre> one sec
<sintre> http://imgur.com/a/1ixs5
<R13ose> Done thanks
<sintre> np
<R13ose> How do I improve the distro.
<R13ose> ?
<sintre> you mean update it to latest?
<sintre> packages and all
<sintre> or help work on distro
<R13ose> Nope.  I mean just improve elements here and there
<sintre> get to work lol
<sintre> if you want to  modifie the gui for yourself
<R13ose> Lol
<sintre> then plsma ripe for that so again read forum posts and things
<sintre> if you want to talk to developers
<sintre> go to kubuntu-devel
<sintre> but be polite and ask where you can help out
<R13ose> Not that far :)
<sintre> one thing is finding bugs and reporting them
<sintre> that can help alot
<sintre> so as you go thru your normal usage find something odd or off or could be improved putting that up on the forums can be a big help
<R13ose> Yep
<sintre> well time for me to grab some dinner , see you around later if your on
<R13ose> I have changed a lot recently
#kubuntu 2017-02-25
<R13ose> How do I stop a hidden panel from popping up each time a new window appears?
<sintre> do we need 20 freaking alts?
<sintre> of course 9 more
<valorie> alts?
<IrcsomeBot1> ppmc8 was removed by: ppmc8
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> I have a small panel on the left side of the screen that is hiddeb but pops up and stays up on and off and want to stop that.  How do I do that?
<Mrokii> R13ose: you can right click on it over an empty area. There should be a menu "Panel options/Panel Settings". If you choose that, another panel should open with a "More Settings"-Button at the bottom. There you can chose if you want to have make the panel always visible.
<Mrokii> R13ose: Could be that "Auto Hide" is enabled for you. Hope this helps.
<R13ose> Thanks.  My question was more how do I stop thia from popping up?  I only want this to pop up if I hover over the area.
<Mrokii> Hi all. I have a question. I'm using KDE connect to sync my Android device with my desktop. So far, I have successfully tested file transfers and clipboard-sharing. Supposedly one can also type text on the desktop-system to be used in chat-apps on Android, but that doesn't work for me. I get a notification with some text and "Click to edit text". But when I click on that notification, nothing happens. What
<Mrokii> am I doing wrong?
<R13ose> What is KDE Connect?
<R13ose> Mrokii: what app are you trying to do that in?
<Mrokii> R13ose: A combination of apps. One is running on the Kubuntu-desktop, the other on an Android device. It can be used to sync clipboards between both systems, send files from one to the other and some other functions I haven't tested yet. But one I would really like to use is the ability to type text on my regular keyboard on my desk to be sent to chat apps on Android.
<Mrokii> R13ose: Doesn't matter which apps I'm trying to make it work, the notification I get on the desktop doesn't seem to react in the way it should, if I understand it correctly. But it never does anything for me, no matter what chat app I am trying to use on Android.
<Mrokii> brb
<thibaultmol> Hi, There is still an issue in Kubuntu 16.04 where nouveau fails to load on GTx 10-seris graphics cards from nvidia
<thibaultmol> There is a workaround, but that's not great for new users who want to try it out
<thibaultmol> I found this bug on the ubuntu bugtackers
<thibaultmol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1602340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1602340 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "nouveau: boot hangs at blank screen with unsupported graphics cards" [High,Fix released]
<thibaultmol> how can I check if that fix has been applied for kubuntu?
<R13ose> Mrokii: unsure as I have searched for answer
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<R13ose> Hi
<Spiderman> hi
<clivejo> Mrokii: regarding replying to texts on desktop system, you have to be using the stock messaging app otherwise it doesnt allow you to replay
<fauxalliance> pushbullet?
<Mrokii> clivejo: Okay, thanks.
<Mrokii> clivejo: I am not suing the stock messaging app. But the funny thing is that I still get the popup on the desktop, no matter which app I open.
<clivejo> you will get the popup, just will do nothing when you try to reply
<Mrokii> clivejo: Yep, that's exactly what happens.
<clivejo> if you change the default messaging app back to the stock app, it will work
<clivejo> and is very handy!
<Mrokii> I guess, but that's no option for me. I like the additional functions of the messaging app I use.
<clivejo> Default Messaging app has to be : Messaging
<clivejo> then at the moment you won't be able to reply via your desktop
<Mrokii> yeah, seems so. Oh well, at least I know what the problem is.
<clivejo> I was using Hangouts
<Mrokii> Thanks.
<clivejo> but have gone back to using messaging as this feature is more useful for my way of working
<clivejo> so much quicker and easier to type replies on my computer
<Mrokii> Maybe I'll try it out.
<Toast> KDE Partition Manager seems to crash after applying actions (in a way which can damage data) on the last LTS release. Is the more recent normal release, or the beta of the next release any better?
<rossier_> I constantly get this message in dmesg : Feb 22 06:50:05 a21nb01 kernel: [   71.396430] [drm:drm_mode_addfb2] [FB:60]
<rossier_> any idea about what it is ?
<rossier_> (I'm using KDE neon)
<BluesKaj> Toast, unless you're a pure kde fan then install gparted
<Toast> BluesKaj: I did, but it doesn't seem to let you control exactly where the partitions start and end. I've mirrored a HDD to an SSD and want to align the partitions onto 8192 boundaries.
<BluesKaj> Toast, resize option should have align setting in the popup
<Toast> BluesKaj: I would have needed to move everything up to MB boundaries, but I guess that's not such a big deal.
<BluesKaj> Toast, i normally don't have many mbs left over after resizing with gparted, it's usually close  or perfectly aligned
<Toast> Thanks. I'm giving it a go now. Fortunately I took an image of everything before trying KDE partition manager, otherwise I would have lost data.
<Toast> gparted also crashed. Seems like it's parted that's at the root of the problem :(
<BluesKaj> Toast,  ahh, maybe an update/upgrade is in order
<Toast> I seemed to get somewhere using gparted, but it came up with offsets I didn't like. Still, I'm trying things to see if it worked. I removed some partitions whilst I was there and it killed grub, so I've got some fixing to do.
<BluesKaj> Toast, after fixing the parttions reinstall grub at the vt/tty
<BluesKaj> Toast, UEFI? If so I'm not much help..this old pc is BIOS and I wiped my laptop and installed msdos table ..no time to muck abouit with gtp and uefi
<BluesKaj> to my chagrin i found out later that uefi/boot isn't difficult after consulting with a few users in the know
<Toast> BluesKaj: This laptop is too old for UEFI.
<BluesKaj> ok, then it should be much simpler to set your partitions etc
<Toast> It's dual boot window/linux. I want to get the windows bit working first (I don;t have re-install disks for that either). Linux, I'm moving that from Kubuntu to Lubuntu because KDE seems to demand more modern graphics hardware than this machine has available.
<Toast> If I had the windows install disks, I would have just started from scratch rather than this whole image / resize dance.
<Toast> All whilst trying to help with my Son's homework...
<BluesKaj> Toast, do you have boot repair ?
<BluesKaj> it's a good disc to have around
<Toast> BluesKaj: Not yet. May grab it when I get a chance. Thanks for the reminder.
<BluesKaj> np :-)
<Roey> BluesKaj: hello.  Kubuntu is not making my toast in the morning, I want my money back.
<BluesKaj> lodge a complaint with Blue Systems  :-)
<BluesKaj> !akonad
<BluesKaj> !akonadi
<user|11097> Hello
<user|11097> I have a question
<koffeinfriedhof> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|11097> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|11097> Lol ok
<user|11097> Can I burn kubuntu to cd's
<user|11097> Instead of DVDs
<user|11097> I know with slackware u can
<user|11097> I guess ño one knows such great help you guys are
#kubuntu 2017-02-26
<valorie> wow, CDs
<claycorn> hello therre
<claycorn> hello
<yankeepape> hello
<claycorn> i got rid of windows 10 from my desktop
<valorie> do you miss it, claycorn?
<claycorn> hell no
<valorie> I still have windows on this laptop, and only booted into it once, to figure out if a problem I was having was hardware or software
<claycorn> this hp is very nice with win 10 but i neeeded more
<claycorn> im running kubuntu on 2 pcs right now
<claycorn> if i had my way 3 pcs
<yankeepape> hi
<claycorn> hello
<claycorn> :)
<yankeepape> My net is very low :(
<claycorn> mine is fine
<claycorn> i have linux on 2 pcs
<claycorn> right now
<yankeepape> 2 pcs - whats this?
<claycorn> 2 computers
<claycorn> laptop desktop
<claycorn> 2 computers
<yankeepape> :)
<claycorn> no windows
<yankeepape> I have too
<yankeepape> kubuntu
<claycorn> just pure free love
<claycorn> as well do i  with kde
<claycorn> i love kubuntu
<claycorn> very much
<yankeepape> look ping kde.org rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 4067.648/4218.611/4307.802/107.358 ms
<yankeepape> :0
<yankeepape> linux easy OS
<claycorn> kouqui dragon mascot
<yankeepape> ???
<claycorn> look up the mascot for kde
<claycorn> im in the use  how about you?
<claycorn> usa
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yankeepape> Konversation
<yankeepape> hi
<lordievader> yankeepape: What kind of connection do you have?
<lordievader> yankeepape: Do you also get those latencies when pinging 8.8.8.8?
<lordievader> yankeepape: What kind of connection do you have?
<lordievader> yankeepape: Do you also get those latencies when pinging 8.8.8.8?
<c0dey> join #freenode
<yankeepape> hi
<yankeepape> hello
<yankeepape> ???
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<yankeepape> Hi
<ShishKabab> Hi everyone! Trying to get Typescript work with ReactJS following the tutorial on the Typescript website. Is there any way that I can allow normal .js files to include .ts files?  Doesn't seem to work atm...
<ShishKabab> (Meaning that I'm using awesome ts loader for webpack.)
<BluesKaj> ShishKabab, think the ##javascript chat is more appropriate for your question
<ShishKabab> Ah sorry, joined a different channel, but didn't switch to it...
<user|42499> who can i install kubunto from a pen drive?
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BluesKaj> user|42499,^
<user|42499> tanks
<user|66258> Is there a way to manually install ubuntu software center on kubuntu?
<ViceQ> hello
<ViceQ> I have a question - does anyone know what's responsible for the blur/soften effect in GUI that one can see just before system shutdown?
<IrcsomeBot1> ViceQ was added by: ViceQ
<IrcsomeBot1> <ViceQ> Hello
<sebasttian> Hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <ViceQ> any chance you know the answer to question above? about the blur/soften effect? I've been trying to find out but failed so far
<serdar> Hello
<serdar> I have a question regarding the file explorer and ntfs disks. I am on my windows mount and took a look into drivers directory of System32.
<serdar> There are several files, some .sys files but few of them are green and other are grey with a ?
<serdar> what is the meaning of the ?
<Darkchaos> serdar: Have you tried looking at the files attributes? maybe it is hidden, or such
<serdar> Darkchaos, it just says type unknown
<Darkchaos> only for those?
<serdar> only those with the ?
<Darkchaos> Then you know the meaning but not why the type is unknown actually
<Darkchaos> But I don't know either
<Nilli> I just tried to install kubuntu 16 LTS from usb, and was warned about something called UEFI. I'm dual-booting with Windows and wanted to replace my previous kubuntu with this new installation. The installation ended by saying it couldn't install grub, and now my previous grub enters rescue mode. I'm wondering two things:
<Nilli> 1) How can I use the USB stick to check whether the rest of the Kubuntu installation worked? It complained about grub, but maybe everything else is done?
<Nilli> 2) How can I repair grub (or remove it) to automatically boot into Windows until the time comes when I can be bothered to fix everything properly? It's the family computer so the others need it in working order.
<Nilli> Unfortunately I have both the OSs on the same physical harddrive, so I can't work around the issue by choosing a different boot order in BIOS...
<sintre> https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<sintre> might help in the mean time , i've personally never used it
<sintre> as for uefi , thats just the name for modern mobo firmware
<sintre> pain to duel install sometimes with windows 10
<sintre> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd  might be of interest as well
<Unit193> Sometimes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI isn't entirely useless.
<Nilli> Thanks for the links, I'll check them out
<IrcsomeBot1> ViceQ was removed by: ViceQ
<Nilli> I think my issue can be solved by booting the USB stick in non-UEFI mode. Trying the installation again and got no warning about UEFI this time. :)
<sintre> if you bios is uefi , its most likely has a mimick legacy mode
<sintre> but it sounds like you tried to install ontop of a past installation
<Nilli> My BIOS is set up to boot disks in either mode, but usbs in uefi by default
<sintre> which is what has confused the loader
<Nilli> I removed and formatted the previous partition
<sintre> is you motherboard legacy bios or uefi
<sintre> if its legacy just ingore the warning and continue
<Nilli> that's what I did, twice. this third time I booted the usb differently and got no warning. waiting for the installation to finish now.
<sintre> hpefully it'll take control of the bootloader
<sintre> , but a warning it will default nomrally to kubuntu
<sintre> unless selected different from teh grub menu
<sintre> i think most give around 10 seconds to choose
<Nilli> that's alright, the family knows how to select what they want in the grub menu, as long as there is an actual menu.. :)
<sintre> so tell family they're gonna need to manuall select windows
<sintre> :)
<Nilli> Yay, it worked! Thanks for the help, sintre and Unit193
<sintre> gz Nilli
<sintre> bet your family is gonna be happy
<sintre> ogg btw update yet?
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> then sudo apt update
<sintre> then sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> another 30 mins probally
<Nilli> it's midnight here so I'm gonna go sleep instead, I'll get back to this another day
<sintre> hehe alright have a good sleep
<Nilli> thanks, take care
#kubuntu 2018-02-19
<viewer|61319> I am on 17.04. I have no audio over HDMI. The speaker test in system settings works, but media doesn't play.
<krytarik> !17.04 | viewer|61319: Please upgrade first..
<ubottu> viewer|61319: Please upgrade first..: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<viewer|61319> Ok. Thanks.
<slicktux> Hello all, question; If I do not install the LTS Kubuntu what happens when I reach the date for which security, or support, stops? Can I update to a new version semmlessly; that is through an update; if so what is the point of LTS vs regular??
<slicktux> Op, I found an asnwer!
<slicktux> NVM
<slicktux> tyty
<lordievader> Good morning
<proteus-guy> I had to rebuild my kubuntu 14.04 setup. Did a fresh install then restored my home directory from a recent backup. Unfortunately it made it where "System Settings" doesn't even try to start working. Anyone know the command line for that program so I can try it in a terminal to see what, if any, error message it creates? Otherwise - any idea how to restore that icon in my menu to work again?
<lordievader> proteus-guy: `systemsettings5`
<proteus-guy> lordievader, thanx - that's the (remarkably obvious yet unexpected) answer. Seems to work when run as sudo from command line. No idea why my icons are busted.
<lordievader> Perhaps the permissions of your homefolder are screwed up.
<lordievader> `sudp chown <username>:<username> -R /home/<username>`
<lordievader> Err `sudo`* ofcourse 😉
<proteus-guy> lordievader, nope that's not it. Frustrating you can't just right click and icon and check it's properties to see what it's pointing to.
<lordievader> What you could do is drop to a tty. Stop sddm. Then move/rename `~/.config`. Start sddm. Log in. If things work at that point you can start moving things from `~/.config` back one by one.
<lordievader> That way, if it breaks, you know which folder/config is the culprit.
<proteus-guy> lordievader, thanx. I will investigate that option. Appreciate the insights.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<zxq9> ooc, anyone have any idea if Konqueror is basically dead as a development project, or if there are any plans to make it more fully HTML5 compliant?
<lordievader> The konqueror on github has commits in February this year. So I don't think it is entirely dead.
<Frederick> guys im having an issue that after loggin in in kdm the system takes an age to drop me in kde
<Frederick> maybe related to this: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/73068-No-Login-screen-only-black-after-update-today
<user|11963> Hello can prompt version 16.04 lts in ubuntu supported in 2021, and the kubuntu of the same version only until 2019? sorry for my bad english
<BluesKaj> Frederick, are you using a VM as well ?
<Frederick> el:
<Frederick> aboudreault: no
<Frederick> no
<BluesKaj> !LTS | user|11963
<ubottu> user|11963: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<BluesKaj> Frederick, so you are getting a desktop eventually ?
<Frederick> BluesKaj: nope, it hangs in a black screen]
<BluesKaj> cqan you get to a vt ?
<Frederick> nope, alt f1..f12 still leaves me in the black screen
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F2 ?
<Frederick> black screen
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | Frederick
<ubottu> Frederick: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Frederick> 1 sec brb
<Frederick> BluesKaj: i dont think it is the kernel paramether i just reinstalled the machine and now it works
<Frederick> but beeing unable to get to a tty made me crazy
<BluesKaj> it's probly a graphics issue, but can't be sure, which gpu?
<Frederick> nvidia
<Frederick> i tried rescue /repair mode , no luck
<BluesKaj> have you installed the recommended nvidia driver or are you still using the default open source nouveau driver?
<Frederick> ive installed the recommended
<BluesKaj> which is ?
<Frederick> lemme check cause system update did it for me
<Frederick> how can I check it?
<hateball> Frederick: lspci -k
<hateball> look at the VGA section, it'll tell you which module is in use
<Frederick> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mobile] (rev a1)Subsystem: Dell GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mobile]        Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau
<hateball> you're not running the nvidia blob then
<hateball> and you probably want to
<Frederick> oki im doing it still i disagree it is a driver issu, my connection at work is slow so it reports about half an hour to make the download I will use this time to have lunch
<BluesKaj> wonder what he thinks the issue could be then
<Guest28778> hello
<Guest28778> how do i open terminal within kate editor
<leo_> ciao a ttt
<leo_> !list
<ubottu> leo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<slicktux> Hello all, I've been trying to install Kubuntu with no success; I'm installing it on a brand new samsung 850 SSD; Everytime I install the installer exits with success and it's not until I reboot the system that I get the grub rescue error; I've looked up the grub rescue error and a lot of the fixes require one to mount the boot partition to /mnt and manually install grub; progblem is I cannot install
<slicktux> grub manually because it seems the installer is only partitioning sda1 and that is it . .
<slicktux> I'm starting to think that it may be an issue with my SSD but I thought I'd come here and see if there was a common problem . .
<slicktux> This sucks.
<bundito> Anyone have keyboard input lag on K17.10 while using official Nvidia display drivers?
<navetz> Hi guys, can anyone help me figure out how to reconnect my wifi after I put my computer to sleep?
#kubuntu 2018-02-20
<navetz> Hi guys, can anyone help me figure out how to reconnect my wifi after I put my computer to sleep?
<navetz> Hi guys, can anyone help me figure out how to reconnect my wifi after I put my computer to sleep?
<krytarik> !patience | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<valorie> dang, repeating the same thing 3 times?
<valorie> :(
<denza242> valorie: I was gonna say it was a bug but it looks like they manually sent it 3 times
<valorie> yes
<Azure_Chaos> Hello would it be safe to install the 18.04 daily how stable is it? Also would i have to reinstal at release time?
<piasa> It looks like support for 17.04 ended last month.  How do I update to 17.10?  It looks like apt is broken as everything returns 404.
<piasa> so apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade or even attempting to install packages just fail.
<krytarik> !eolupgrade | piasa
<ubottu> piasa: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<piasa> wow.
<piasa> they should definately fire whomever thought this was acceptable.
<piasa> whatever, i'll do it later.  I'll just reboot into windows to get things done for now.
<valorie> did that person think that someone is paid for this stuff?
<valorie> heh
<Dragnslcr> Eh, it would be nice if there was an easier (e.g. scripted) way to do the upgrade
<krytarik> Well, the only extra step you have to do, if the repos of your EOL version have been moved to old-releases.u.c already, is to adapt your sources to it really - the rest is automatic as usual.
<anarcho> If I buy a laptop in a month or two prior to Bionic Beaver - can I install aardvark and simply upgrade - or should I wait for beaver? Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @anarcho, Upgrades are very easy these days.  So 17.10 to 18.04 should be no problem.
<anarcho> @<IrcsomeBot> Great! Thanks! I was thinking a complete new install would be required. Does it work the same with the LTS version??
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you have some linux experience, you could even start with the 18.04 daily downloads and your system will be auto updated.  But note, kernel, xorg, config files, etc will change and you many need to reset some of your preferences.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> you have the option of upgrading every 6 months or sticking with LTS only releases.
<anarcho> @DarinMiller Ok.No, I am not linux experienced. If I have backports configured would that 'update' current versions to Beaver specs??
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Backports will bring KDE app/frameworks/plasma up to Bionic release, but Bionic will have a newer kernel and other packages.
<anarcho> Ok got it! Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> You're welcome.
<lordievader> Good morning
<TomTom> hi, is "something" broken with kdebackports and pim repos? lots of pim related stuff has changed and now kmail can not be installed again beceause of "libkf5sonnetui5 (>= 5.40.0) vs 5.38.0-0ubuntu1" dependency issues
<acheronuk> TomTom: what release is that?
<TomTom> 17.10 with kubuntu-ppa and staging-kdeapplications
<acheronuk> TomTom: staging-kdeapplications is a development repo. stuff could be broken there, though that error sounds odd. users should not be using that
<acheronuk> and if you don't have the other ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports enabled, it will be broken
<TomTom> acheronuk: thanks for the hint, enabled the backports ppa again and all is now ok again
<acheronuk> TomTom: great. apps 17.12.x is something that 'might' go in backports proper, but it's not intended to be ready yet, and was more to get extra testing coverage on what is going in 18.04
<acheronuk> however, if you find issues, please shout
<ktonga> hey everybody, are you aware of some way to add a plasma panel other than right click on the desktop? im using i3 as WM so that option is off the table :)
<lordievader> You might get lucky by doing some dbus calls.
<zxq9> hrm... I had made the little "install flash" thingy go away some time ago, and now it likes to pop back up occasionally. I thought I disabled flash-installer as a package, but evidently I need to do something else?
<acheronuk> zxq9: untick that: https://i.imgur.com/3LLaIqZ.png
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zxq9> acheronuk: ooOOOoh! I had no idea that was there. Thanks!
<acheronuk> zxq9: from 18.04 we are getting rid of the nag about flash completely. not worth it for something that is soon to die!
<zxq9> It has been dead to me for years already.
<acheronuk> and for many others now
<BluesKaj> a lot od websites still insist on it
<BluesKaj> of
<acheronuk> it's still going to be in the list of stuff the is installed if you choose that when installing, but you won't get a repeating nag if you don't, or remove it
<D0U91E> how do you delete a sticky note on the desktop?
<hateball> D0U91E: long-click it and some controls should show up
<hateball> that is click and hold
<D0U91E> hateball, thank you very much :)
<hateball> :)
<massimo30> la mia tastiera si scollega e si ricollega
<massimo30> la mia tastiera si scollega e si ricollegala mia tastiera si scollega e si ricollega
<mparillo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DoctorPainless> hello to all of U
<DoctorPainless> Hope that someone is willing to help me on this one, think pretty straight forward for u guys..... but I'm somewhat new to Kubuntu and recently installed it on my laptop. It has 2 harddrives. Now I want to copy a file from one drive to another. Right clicking and cut and paste it into another drive don't seem to work. Dragging with two Delphin windows seems to work. Is there another way and most of all, how do I copy using a termi
<DoctorPainless> nal (what do I need to call in order to adress the HDdrives
<DoctorPainless> ??
<riu> ciao
<IrcsomeBot> HaxYT was added by: HaxYT
<cberg> what's the easiest way to reset a plasma 5.12 desktop to default settings in kubuntu? (I think I messed it up too much trying out different things)
#kubuntu 2018-02-21
<valorie> cberg: you could remove your ~/.config plasma* files
<valorie> maybe one by one?
<valorie> until you find the offending bad config
<valorie> or rename is safter
<valorie> safer
<cberg> valorie: yeah I've rm -rf ~/.config/plasma* already, and it fixed it again :)
<valorie> cool
<lordievader> Good moring
<markus_d> how would I turn off bluetooth forever?
<markus_d> When I disable it in the gui it goas away. But reappears when I turn on the computer again
<krytarik> markus_d: Look in the autostart apps.
<markus_d> trying
<rast7> hii
<anton_p> hello. i use 18.04 beta and until today i was very satisfied. i just upgraded to 5.12.1 and everything is flickering. is it a known issue?
<anton_p> System settings -> Display and Monitor -> Compositor -> Rendering backend: set XRender instead of OpenGL -- solves the issue
<anton_p> btw, i use amd opensource drivers
<anton_p> looking through upgraded packages i found 3 suspects: libqt5opengl5, libkwinglutils11 and libegl1
<weebtaki> test
<weebtaki> oh crap, is this actualy live? in that case... hello humans
<anton_p> hello
<weebtaki> so...... what exactly is this? I just saw that it came with the Kubuntu instailation........ is this some kind of KDE chat room?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu support chat
<weebtaki> oh... welp in that case im out
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<om26er> Hello! I installed Kubuntu 18.04 and graphics are slow. My system is using fallback driver.
<om26er> I have intel 5500 graphics
<shka> hey folks, what should i use for ZIP compression?
<shka> ZIP is just fine?
<IrcsomeBot> <ajyotirmay> @shka, use zip
<IrcsomeBot> <ajyotirmay> zip -r foo.zip directory/
<zxq9> shka: zip/unzip works well. Occasionally there are some differences between zip on unix and zip on Windows, if that's what you are concerned with.
<zxq9> shka: https://superuser.com/questions/5155/how-to-create-a-zip-file-compatible-with-windows-under-linux
<zxq9> Within the unix world, though, tar + gzip (.tar.gz or .tgz) and tar + bzip2 (.tar.bz2) are much more common. RAR has high cross platform compatibility also, as does 7zip and lzma (though lzma has some odd availability issues sometimes).
<zxq9> Some have better tradeoffs than others (time/space/ratio) depending on what you're compressing.
<obsitos> hi guys
<obsitos> i was fool and i have added the beta repository to the kubuntu instead of the backports. how I can replace it without a bigger effort?
<mparillo> There is a ppa-purge, but what I simply do is go to Discover, and sources, and uncheck the beta ppa, and check the kubuntu backports ppa. It should catch up (+/- the odd package or two, but that has never horribly broken me).
<ger_bear> on kubuntu 18.04 daily. whatever updates landed yesterday/today has killed various game performance. all games gone from 140+ fps down to 3-8.
<IrcsomeBot> brnghkmrs was added by: brnghkmrs
<IrcsomeBot> thiagoAderaldo was removed by: thiagoAderaldo
<IrcsomeBot> <brnghkmrs> hello friends, I'm on kubuntu 17.04, but my sound is worst than win10, I think it is a driver or configuration problem
<IrcsomeBot> <brnghkmrs> can someone help me?
<IrcsomeBot> <brnghkmrs> sorry. I'm on 17.10
<obsitos> mparillo: thank you very much
<brnghkmrs> hello friends
<brnghkmrs> can someone help me?
<brnghkmrs> the sound in my kubuntu 17.10 is worst than in my win10
<brnghkmrs> what should I do? it's the same hardware it should sound the same
<brnghkmrs> the bass notes are just way off for me
<obsitos> brnghkmrs: what kind of speaker have you?
<brnghkmrs> I have Alesis MKII Active monitors
<brnghkmrs> studio grade
<obsitos> is it an analog speaker or a digital one?
<Fritigern> brnghkmrs: May I recommend you joining #kxstudio? Those people are specialized in audio soft/hardware in KDE
<obsitos> brnghkmrs: maybe in the sound settings on the advanced tab you have to change the profile.
<obsitos> i have not other idea
<brnghkmrs> Fritigern: where is this channel? its not on freenode
<Fritigern> I see you've found it ;-)
<brnghkmrs> yup, thx breh
<Fritigern> Make sure you stick around, it may take a while before someone replies. Alternatively, there is a group onm Facebook called Linux Musicians that are also very knowledgable.
<Fritigern> Oh, you COULD install the package pulseaudio-equalizer. From the terminal (command line) type "sudo apt install pulseaudio-equalizer", without quotation marks, of course ;-)
<brnghkmrs> ok, I don't have facebook but I might be able to get an account
<brnghkmrs> I'll try, thanks for the tip
<Fritigern> Note that it's been a while since I last used that package. I may not be able to help you with it
<brnghkmrs> when you use the word package, what exactly do you mean? are these drivers? or is it software? or both?
<Fritigern> Package refers to anything that can be installed in Kubuntu using the default tools. They can be software, drivers (this is rare), or even desktop backgrounds or other artwork.
 * Fritigern remembers being a noob to Linux. :-)
<brnghkmrs> lel, ok thanks
<brnghkmrs> I'm trying hard to learn
<Fritigern> Feel free to ask anything, incudinng "dumb" questions. It's how i learned :-)
<brnghkmrs> lel, I bet ALL my questions are pretty dumb haha
<brnghkmrs> what is daemon conf? do you know?
<razvan_> Hi
<Fritigern> brnghkmrs: I'm sorry, I stepped away from the PC for a bit. A deamon is the linux equivalent of a service. So a deamon conf is the configuration of a specific daemon.
<brnghkmrs> ok, nice
<brnghkmrs> how do I understand my root completely? I'm not sure how it starts.. is it /Home ?
#kubuntu 2018-02-22
<^Gecko^> I installed kubuntu 17.04 in a vbox VM, trying to install the guest additions, it's not working.  trying to install build-essentials and module-assistant, apt-get says unable to locate package
<^Gecko^> any ideas what's going on?
<valorie> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in artful
<valorie> hmmm
<Unit193> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 12.4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 4 kB, installed size 20 kB
<valorie> oh, nothing is gonna work in 17.04
<valorie> duh
<valorie> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<valorie> i've installed it successfully before
<valorie> the person is gone anyway, so whatever
<lordievader> Good morning
<brnghkmrs> sap
<brnghkmrs> I managed to make the sound better following those instructions
<brnghkmrs> whoever was helping me
<brnghkmrs> can someone help me find the grub file?
<brnghkmrs> I want to edit it
<lordievader> Grub configuration is either in `/etc/default/grub` or in `/etc/grub.d/*`
<brnghkmrs> ok
<brnghkmrs> be back tomorrow
<brnghkmrs> c yall
<obert_> daily updates :(
<obert_> and it asks for reboot too
<obert_> what a boring thing
<shka> ok
<shka> Salza2 does the trick
<shka> oh it was written by Xach, and it has nice docs
<shka> cool!
<viewer|4719> could someone please me if you can install via a usb < 2gb?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest54224> Hi! How do I see how often discover checks for updates and when it displays them?
<Guest54224> I am on Kubuntu 15.10 with backports enabled. So Plasma 5.12.1 .
<BluesKaj> !EOL | Guest54224
<ubottu> Guest54224: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> Guest54224, 15.10 is EOL
<Guest54224> Lol! Sorry! I mean Kubuntu 17.10 of course!!!
<BluesKaj> ok
<Guest54224> Everything is alright supportwise. I am just too thick to find the settings
<BluesKaj> Guest54224, most users run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade to stay current, unattended updates also runs automatically a couple of mins after booting up
<Guest54224> BluesKaj: do you know where I can find this setting? I have the impression that my system does not search or not display the results on its own. When I search manually, everything is fine.
<BluesKaj> !unattended
<Guest54224> How do I check that?
<BluesKaj> !unattended-updates
<Guest54224> I do bit understand your answer. Should I type that into a terminal?
<BluesKaj> Guest54224, yes
<Guest54224> I will try.
<BluesKaj> or copy and paste it to a terminal :_)
<Guest54224> To make my goals clear: A friend wants to move to linux and terminals are not an option for her. I want to give her Kubuntu, but there has to be a gui way to be informed about new updates and to install them.
<Guest54224> I do sudo apt update all the time.
<Guest54224> But it would not work for her. I kniw that on Mint there us a nice little indicator telling if there are updates. But I want her to be on the same distro as me so I can support her better.
<BluesKaj> Guest54224, kubuntu has that indicator as well, just make sure it's enabled in the system tray
<Guest54224> Well, then by elimination discover must not check for updates regularly. Because even when I open discover (without pushing the "check for updates"- button), it says that there are updates. I know tgat there should be some since 5.12.2 has landed, right?
<Guest54224> Sirry
<Guest54224> Sorry
<Guest54224> Discover states that there are NO updates.
<Guest54224> So my system does not know about updates. Thus the checkung interval must be the problem.
<Guest54224> Sorry if I am being really stupid here.
<BluesKaj> I can assure you that the command line is easier to deal with than the discover gui , even for a new user, simpler quicker etc. and apt, discover and all package mangers in the 'buntiu flavours use the dpkg base system for package management. The terminal is your friend, not something arcane or fearsome.
<Guest54224> I totally agree with you, blueskaj. And I am comfortable with doing my uodates this way. My family/friends however, are not.
<BluesKaj> Guest54224, sometimes your system is up to date and there are no upgrades or new packages in the repositories
<Guest54224> Is that probable after more than 7 days and a new plasma version?
<BluesKaj> just show them the simple apt update command and watch what happens :-)
<zxq9> My eldest daughter and I do the command line way -- my wife and niece do it the GUI way. And things just tend to sort of work out. Occasionally the GUI method seems to be about a day behind.
<zxq9> Meh.
<BluesKaj> nothing to fear,...IMO discover is clunky and slow and more difficult to use than the cli
<zxq9> It is quite slow. But GUI people really like to see stuff moving around, particularly horizontal lines moving around. So whatever.
<tralla> hello, it's ok last libreoffice update?
<benvantende[m]> sure stable and rocking!
<zxq9> tralla: If you mean v6, then so far from what we've seen with customers on Windows and Linux, it has been quite nice.
<zxq9> No idea how it is working on OSX.
<BluesKaj> there should be a kernel upgrade today on 17.10. uname -r should show 4.13..0-36 after rebooting the upgrade
<morty696> hello?
<morty696> anyone there?
<morty696> just saying hello
<morty696> lol
<morty696> which is the best linux irc client?.. im using quassel its ok i guess
<mparillo> Quassel is unmatched if you can manage to separate the client and server portions. Otherwise, I prefer konversation. But if the support requests start coming in here, a better place for idle chit-chat is #kubuntu-offtopic.
<nuvi222> I am having a popup for debconf in Ubuntu asking for my secure boot password, but I don't understand what it is for, so I try to skip it. Then after forcing it close, the cpu runs like crazy, and I am forced to reboot... Do you know what it is, and what should I do about it?
<nuvi222> I realize this is Kubuntu, and not Ubuntu, but I can't get through to their IRC, so I am hoping that this will be close enough.
<zugr> Трям
<zugr> Живые есть?
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zugr> thx
<nllbyt> 202.169.224.178
<D0U91E> can i safely do release upgrade from 14.04 lts to 18.04 lts?
<valorie> ‎D0U91E yes, when prompted to do so
<valorie> which will be a month or two after release
<valorie> basically the 18.04.1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 14.04?
<valorie> certainly not advised *now*; we're just approaching beta 1 time
<valorie> oh
<valorie> right, I wouldn't do that
<valorie> that is quite a massive change
<valorie> thanks for catching that acheronuk
<user|9717> Olá podem me dá uma  ajuda
<user|9717> Hello, can you help with KDE?
#kubuntu 2018-02-23
<juggernaut> helo
<valorie> hi juggernaut
<juggernaut> hi you all
<juggernaut> i have a question
<juggernaut> i know that i should do btc with telegram.... how i can do it?
<valorie> huh
<lordievader> Good morning
<ulty> Hi all, anyone else having problems with libre office since the update from 5.4.2.2 to 5.4.5.1. For me the file dialog is broken, using save as or open file crashes libre office
<ulty> using kubuntu 17.10
<juggernaut> good morning
<Dragnslcr> ulty- I started having the same problem last night
<ulty> good to know I am not the only one
<ulty> I opened a thread about it here https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/73116-Libreoffice-file-dialog-broken-after-update-from-5-4-2-2-to-5-4-5-1
<D0U91E> can i safely do release upgrade from 14.04 lts to 18.04 lts?
<yofel> no, the tool will not offer that, and that is not a supported upgrade path. You'll have to upgrade to 16.04 first
#kubuntu 2018-02-24
<ZexaronS> Hello
<ZexaronS> So this distro is or not fully affiliated with Canonical ?
<ZexaronS> And, is it based on LTS editions like LMint ?
<ZexaronS> I see some links leading to ubuntu directly, not a good sign :p
<ZexaronS> Since Linux Mint will not provide KDE anymore, the 18.3 is the last, I would have to come here
<valorie> ZexaronS: Canonical as a corp support Ubuntu in lots of ways, including infrastructure such as bug reporting, machines to do testing
<valorie> etc
<ZexaronS> Well, yeah, I get some of it, it for-profit, like "google of linux" but I don't want to have anything to do with it
<valorie> we are part of the ubuntu project and provide both releases twice a year as well as LTS ever other year
<valorie> we are fully non-profit
<valorie> ubuntu is non-profit
<valorie> Canonical just pays for some of the developers to work on ubuntu
<valorie> not on Kubuntu
<ZexaronS> I'm hearing that there was a split, that this is not part of the company anymore, or is wikipedia wrong ?
<valorie> we get zero money
<valorie> it was never part of the company
<valorie> just as fedora is not part of Red Hat
<valorie> same thing
<valorie> where does wikipedia say we were ever "part" of Canonical?
<valorie> our lead devel used to be paid by Canonical but that hasn't been true for years
<ZexaronS> Well I'm not necessairly issue as money-it-self, but more of a thing that the one who provides the funds also controls the direction ... I'm not interested in social,movie,music stuff for example, and I don't want the GUI to look like a mobile phone
<valorie> we are in charge of our own destiny and use Plasma desktop, etc.
<valorie> KDE applications
<valorie> that doesn't mean you *can't* use gnome apps etc
<valorie> because you can use any packaged applications or even themes etc.
<valorie> but what we provide and package is almost 100 % from KDE
<ZexaronS> Yes, I like KDE, it's putting my HW to some good use
<valorie> the exceptions are VLC, SDDM, etc.
<valorie> allies of KDE
<valorie> well, download the latest and burn it to a thumbdrive, and see what you think
<valorie> the LTS will be out in April
<valorie> as I said, next October we'll do a release as usual which will be non-LTS
<valorie> we used to work with Mint as well, but now that they have ceased their Plasma edition we don't see the devels around here anymore
<ZexaronS> Just trying to find a distro meant for serious adult technical people and not for 20 year old social trendies, but the trendyness is just overflowing including in most of the linux world, the release video of Kubuntu is about music and videos, how can you explain that ?
<valorie> :(
<ZexaronS> trailer, or what it was
<valorie> I assume the creator of the video thought that translated best to video?
<valorie> office applications aren't very sexy on video
<valorie> lol
<ZexaronS> Because, if so many people have based Windows all these years, slowly, linux stuff will turn into that because enough low-bar masses move into it, then it's going to be the same story allover again of configuring and tweaking the installation to get rid of the average-user gimmicks
<valorie> ZexaronS: usability is usability
<valorie> we've always wanted to be the friendly distribution
<valorie> friendly to newcomers as well as experts
<valorie> not a problem to cater to people who want to use their linux to play games, watch movies, listen to music
<ZexaronS> Seems like there's always extremes out there, one group of haxor people want to use everything in terminal and another group are the invading trendies going full google-style
<valorie> as long as those who need good office apps or educational software or video editing or scientific software also find what they need
<valorie> we need good guis as well as excellent cli tools
<valorie> they aren't exclusive
<valorie> we should offer the best software store along with supporting apt and pkcon
<valorie> and we strive to do that
<ZexaronS> or windows10 style, basically dubm-style, that's how the new GUIs look, I think it's quite an understatement to call them clean, they're dumb, as in 1st grader, when I see that it makes me feel dumb, as if I just entered a kindergarden, bizzare really.
<valorie> dunno, haven't really used it
<valorie> my husband is a win user however
<valorie> he wants his photoshop and will never leave win
<valorie> which is fine
<ZexaronS> I am as well, I just finished installing Win10 and tweaking the crap out of it to get my behavior like I had in Win7. Soon I will also mod the icon files to get them all looking like in Win7 (which happen to be hardcoded system files, but that's no prob)
<ZexaronS> Also, excuse me, I'm ranting a bit.
<ZexaronS> Took me 1 full week to get Win10 going right, exhausted!
<valorie> wow
<valorie> a new install of Kubuntu takes me around 30 mins
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> that includes setting up the apps that aren't included by default, like yakuake
<ZexaronS> But don't get me wrong, I have nothing against usability and the type of people who might have other genuine focus to not use a system like a big PC guru would, but there's a large group of those type of people who purposelly don't want to know things and are looking for easy-peasy on-a-silver-plate solutions, naturally those people should not be endorsed because they're pulling everything else down, and distros shouldn't feed on them
<ZexaronS> And I'm all for peaceful coexistance, I just have a problem where things are setup for those kind of people first and foremost, the default settings of a program, are always biased toward the simplicity
<valorie> there I will disagree with you
<valorie> we need to make it easy for new users to switch to linux
<valorie> because FOSS is based on privacy, control of your own destiny, and power
<valorie> if windows is easier, we will continue to lose
<valorie> but now, dinner time here
<valorie> good talking with ya
<ZexaronS> later
<ZexaronS> But see ... if that's what it takes, then these people should be taught to become better, not stay down at the elementary-school level.
<Guest35032> hi,  is there a way to make the 'minimize windows' widget in the panel active at the edge of the screen with mouse? (similar to how windows and some linux desktops do)
<valorie> please change your nick or I'll need to ask you to leave
<valorie> user-formerly-known as Guest35032
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Guest35032, Sytem settings -> desktop behavior, Screen edges can be set to show desktop.  Does that work as needed?
<krashed> sup guys, anyone want to help me with my kde neon? sddm is a black screen with the cursor visible
<krashed> it's a fresh install of kde neon. Something that might have caused the problem: "sudo apt install kio-extras"
<krashed> also this might be related: Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50903) with this library (version 0x50a00)
<krashed> I can go into tty. I also managed to get internet access through it. anyone knows what I can to to debug or anything?
<acheronuk> !neon | krashed
<ubottu> krashed: KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<mark__> hi all, I'm on kubuntu 18.04 and loving it! I think this will be a fantastic LTS release. I'm now using it on two different machines, one with intel graphics, the other with nvidia graphics. Using Nvidia binary driver working really well. Discover is also massively improved and is starting to look promising. I have noticed though in the last update to discover that there is a little pop up appearing that seems to have
<mark__> information about packages but it disappears too quickly off the screen to be usable. Does anyone know where that information can be found outside the pop up? Shouldn't the pop up be persistent until the user closes it?
<buovjaga> hey, there is something wrong with LibreOffice packaging in Kubuntu: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98776#c25
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 98776 in Writer "FILESAVE: Exporting to PDF / Saving a documents crashes Writer if libreoffice-kde4 installed ( Kubuntu 17.10 )" [Normal,New]
<acheronuk> buovjaga: kubuntu does not package libreoffice, so needs a bug reporting against it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<D0U91E> sorry - I keep asking then get distracted and miss the answer...
<D0U91E> can i safely do release upgrade from 14.04 lts to 18.04 lts?
<D0U91E> or do we recommend a fresh install?
<mparillo> D0U91E: Is 14.04 the last Plasma 4 LTS?
<acheronuk> D0U91E: no, not supported
<acheronuk> even 14.04 -> 16.04 is not advised
<D0U91E> thanks guys
<GerryTheUnicorn> test
<D0U91E> what does it mean when HD grinds away constantly and 1604 becomes unresponsive?
<valorie> D0U91E: you may have a failing drive
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I would log out of plasma and drop to a terminal and do a backup
<D0U91E> I thought of that too...yes back up...
<valorie> and then do checkdsk or similar
<valorie> rsync is probably the best bet
<D0U91E> maybe new ssd and copy home folder
<valorie> I've had a few HDs fail
<D0U91E> doesn't that s.m.a.r.t. help in a failing drive senario?
<valorie> no SSDs yet though
<valorie> that I don't know
<D0U91E> ssd not ready for prime time you mean?
<valorie> no, I mean all the SSDs I've had have been great
<valorie> not one failure yet
<valorie> knock on wood
<valorie> lol
<D0U91E> ok good to know I have 1 ssd - adata and work for windblows need one for my deserving kubuntu
<valorie> best of luck -- you may end up with some corrupted data
<valorie> so don't write over a previous good backup
<D0U91E> thank you valorie
<kamba> helo
<D0U91E> hello
<kamba> hello. can anybody help me set hidpi display on kubuntu. i have resulutin  2880x1620  on laptop, and fullHD on right of laptop. i managed to get scaling, but the destop enviroment sams unscaled
<kamba> its kubuntu 17.10, and i used this command: xrandr --dpi 144 --fb 5760x3240 --output eDP-1 --mode 2880x1620 --output DP-2-1 --mode 1920x1080 --scale 1.5x1.5 --pos 2880x0 --panning 2880x1620+2880+0
<valorie> !hidpi
<valorie> huh
<kamba> i have a screenshot what i got on below link
<kamba> https://ibb.co/cH4mNc
<valorie> kamba: you might be able to get some help in #plasma or #kde
<valorie> unfortunately it's a bit late on Sunday night for most of the europeans
<valorie> I got hidpi all set up on my laptop but I have no other displays
<valorie> my only remaining issue is in the terminal
<valorie> I have to get out a magnifying glass (literally) to ensure I'm running the correct commands!
<wmoreno3|19053> How I do to install putty on desktop? I could install on Konsole
<D0U91E> use ssh
<D0U91E>  windows does not need to install putty will just run by double clicking
#kubuntu 2018-02-25
<coolq> Hey everyone!! I'm just getting into KDE :D
<coolq> Right now I"m having a problem with KWin, I've searched the internet far and wide, but I haven't found anything
<coolq> Or at least I believe this issue to be caused by KWin
<valorie> huh, problem never stated
<s_t_e_v_e[m]> hi. why does kubuntu keep bothering me to install insecure flash? https://imgur.com/a/GqkJU
<kamba> hello. how to fully restart kdedestop ater i apply xrander setting. i need to restart plasmashell with all startup scrips on plasma login. i need xrader for dpi scalling
<D0U91E> good morning
<juggernaut> helo you all
<juggernaut> can you help me to grow my youtube channel please? .... just subscriber..... i have my family to help for to live.... thank you
<juggernaut> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChT09CA57nCpYivOVHBWInA
<Peace-> hello anybody here?
<Peace-> i have a problem with kubuntu 18-04
<Peace-> the correct channel to ask ?
<acheronuk> Peace-: this is really only support for released versions. what is the issue though?
<Peace-> i have a strange behavior on boot, tried to fix it but it doesn't xD, i ahve this silly message here
<Peace-> Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<Peace-> then it says uuid is not correct
<Peace-> so i tried to get the correct uuid but it's the same
<Peace-> i mean it's correct
<Peace-> THIS is fstab acheronuk https://pastebin.com/hWvQ4b4s
<kamba> hello. how to fully restart kdedestop ater i apply xrander setting. i need to restart plasmashell with all startup scrips on plasma login. i need xrader for dpi scalling
<acheronuk> Peace-: ok #ubuntu+1 is the place for questions on 18.04 then
<user|24205> hi. I have a PC with 1024X600 resolution. i install kubuntu in my pc?
<user|24205> can i intall kubuntu in my pc?
<user|24205> hello
<user|24205> help me!!!!!!
<user|24205> auxilio!!!
<user|24205> if I have a Pc with resolution of 1024x600, Can i install Kubuntu?
<RusTaX> Hello, I am getting an error when I am trying to run the following command: "sudo apt-get update", E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-make/ubuntu artful Release' does not have a Release file.
<valorie> what is ubuntu-make ?
<valorie> sounds like whoever made that PPA has stopped updating it
<valorie> RusTaX: ^^^
<RusTaX> I thought it was an important package, haven't added this one manually
<valorie> yes you have, at one point or another
<RusTaX> Should I just remove it somehow ?
<valorie> so what you need to do probably is: `sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-make` or so
<valorie> or just comment it out in your package manager or software store
<RusTaX> Thanks :)
<valorie> you won't be able to update or upgrade until you do
<RusTaX> "This ppa proposes package backport of Ubuntu make for supported releases."
<RusTaX> Nothing important right? :P
<valorie> that's "proposed"
<valorie> not good for the average person to run
<valorie> I run backports, but only backports *proposed* when I'm testing -- and then I remove it immediately
<valorie> and I have ppa-purge at the ready in case that needs doing
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> I doubt you need to do that now however
<valorie> sorry, restarting
<RusTaX> thanks a lot, could do update and upgrade now :)
<valorie> \o/
#kubuntu 2019-02-18
<DuncanDo> display options in settings
<DuncanDo> I think
<azx> i've gotten the bottom bar bigger, but the text and the gui of apps are still tiny
<azx> ok thanks checking it out now!
<DuncanDo> azx, settings->display and Monitor->Scale Display
<DuncanDo> azx, how many monitors do you have?
<DuncanDo> I mean hooked up to your computer right now?
<azx> i have two connected,
<DuncanDo> ah ok
<azx> one is my tv, the other is my monitor
<DuncanDo> azx, I wrote a small program that allows anyone to run windows screensaver when idle on linux (but it only works with 1 monitor)
<DuncanDo> just wondering
<azx> Ah, i usually just turn off my display when not in use
<azx> is there a way to get icons like on windows, without bars and text next to them ?
<azx> in the trey
<DuncanDo> probably
<DuncanDo> hold on
<azx> it looks like i got an icons only task manager widget figured out
<azx> hopefully it functions the same as windows :)
<DuncanDo> me 2
<DuncanDo> :)
<azx> when i maximize and minimize applications they animate torward the upper left , how do i change these animations?
<azx> i remember playing around with it a loong time ago
<azx> last time i had running kde
<DuncanDo> I recently switched to kde (I didn't like the eyecandy of previous versions from years ago)
<azx> yeah, i very much disliked the old kde
<DuncanDo> they used to have dinosaurs or something..
<DuncanDo> it was just odd
<DuncanDo> azx, https://www.opendesktop.org/p/1225178/
<azx> how do i check which version of kubuntu i have installed?
<azx> thanks, nice wallpaper will definitely try it out
<azx> is it a whole theme or just the paper?
<DuncanDo> the theme is helium, that's just the wallpaper
<azx> i had this thing telling me i have to install proprietary drivers to get everything functioning correctly ,i have an nvidia gtx 1060 so that may have something to do with it
<azx> on my last apt-get upgrade it was telling me noveu packages might be missing
<azx> which i know has to do with nvidia
<azx> due to countless hours messing around in arch linux in the past
<DuncanDo> azx, search for about system from the taskbar
<DuncanDo> "About System"
<azx> Great thanks! looks like i'm runnung kubuntu 18.10
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> Hi! I'm using Kubuntu 18.10, KDE 5.15 beta, before upgrading, my Chomre title bar has dark color of KDE, but then it become all white like this, pretty annoying to see and distinguish opening tab. Is there anyway to change that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> (Photo, 1920x1038) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/L2cuU30z/file_13398.jpg
<OerHeks> duong ngo, i think you have enabled 'system title bar and borders' in settings
<Roey{-> I can see it in ALSAmixer but not in KDE audio volume or in PAVUControl.
<Roey{-> *see the volume
<azx> Hey so when i change settings and pin icons and etc they don't persist
<azx> is there something i need to enter to save settings
<azx> maybe as simple as not forcing shut down, and instead using the shut down button
<azx> let me try it right now, it'll be a hard habbit to break
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<DuncanDo> BluesKaj,
<DuncanDo> hey
<BluesKaj> Hi DuncanDo
<DuncanDo> yay
<BluesKaj> yay ?
<Jussi> what is the current live usb creator for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hi Jussi, usb-creator-kde
<BluesKaj> I just use dd
<Jussi> BluesKaj: Im not as 1337 as you :P :P :P
 * Jussi hugs BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> :-)
<mparillo> I use dd, but I am afraid enough that I will up-arrow a hundred times rather than type it again.
<BluesKaj> Hi mparillo, yeah I'm the same
<Krionz> I did some updates and installed some programs on my Kubuntu system and I did a reboot and now I got straight to emergency mode.
<BluesKaj> Krionz, try the recovery kernels in grub
<Krionz> I can get them to load it gives me same error but when I press enter I can select 4 options
<BluesKaj> Krionz, can you get to vt/tty F2-F6 and login and run an update and upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F2-F6
<Krionz> Boot into recovery then do that or?
<BluesKaj> yes, or the main kernel/default
<Krionz> Let me see
<Krionz> So do I do it right when I press enter?
<BluesKaj> when
<Krionz> All im getting when I do that all I get is a  blinking underline and nothing happens
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt +F2?
<Krionz> Yeah I saw Kubuntu and then as I did it just blinking underline
<Krionz> I normally see the Kubuntu logo it sits there and then goes into emergency mode I get a root@pcname when I press enter if I let it go that far
<BluesKaj> if you see kubuntu then let it run
<Krionz> Okay it then goes into emergency mode after loading for a bit
<BluesKaj> ok then  run the update/upgrade at the oot@pcname prompt
<Krionz> Okay ill try that and then just try a reboot?
<BluesKaj> well, if there are any updates/upgrades
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<azx> Hey guys, i have a dual boot windows and kubuntu install
<azx> i'm trying to install grub, but it's telling me there isn't a bios partition to install it to
<azx> checking the partitions, the first 3 are windows based ,windows recovery, efi system bootloader, and microsoft reserved
<inspectorcluseau> azx has been geting the run around in ##linux
<azx> how can i create the bios boot partition? can i delete these, or maybe move the windows bootloader partition to the beginning of disk and delete it
<Krionz> When I do apt-get update it says failed to fetch "url" as if I have no network access
<BluesKaj> azx, install it to /dev/sda or where ever the linux / partition is
<azx> i did, it tells me that there is no bios boot partition to install to
<azx> ohh
<azx> the / partition?
<azx> alright let me try it out
<BluesKaj> the boot into kubuntu and run sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> azx, the root linux parttion will be the /dev/sda or some such, depends what its named
<azx> yeah
<azx> https://pastebin.com/uJA57xYj
<azx> my boot drive is
<azx> Disk /dev/nvme0n1
<azx> when i do grub-install to that boot disk
<BluesKaj> leave out the 1
<azx> well if your referring to the partitioning, they append p1 p2 p3 for the partitions
<azx> so if i want to install directly to the disk it would be Disk /dev/nvme0n1
<azx> and then nvme0n1p1 for partition 1
<azx> so i left the p1 out
<BluesKaj> yes
<azx> and i get https://pastebin.com/fL6TcY5y
<azx> so i need to create the bios partition marked as ufi in the beginning of disk
<Krionz> BluesKaj, apt-get update doesn't work it acts like I dont have net access
<azx> but the problem is i have these three microsoft reserved partitions
<azx> in the way
<BluesKaj> uefi or legacy bios?
<BluesKaj> Krionz, is this a laptop? if so use an ethernet connection if possible
<Krionz> BluesKaj, Its a desktop with ethernet. The root@pcname has most commands missing and recovery is not working properly I tried to enable networking in recovery and it said networking.service No such file or directory.
<BluesKaj> azx, are you using uefi or legacy bios?
<BluesKaj> Krionz, sudo systemctl enable network-manager then sudo systemctl start network-manager
<Krionz> Ok
<Krionz> BluesKaj, I did that and everything went black for a second I saw the kubuntu logo again and it sat there for a few and then it went to emergency mode again so I tried apt-get update and it still does not have network access.
<BluesKaj> Krionz, which kubuntu version?
<Krionz> BluesKaj, it is 18.10 64-bit
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | Krionz
<ubottu> Krionz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> azx, recommed you ask in #ubuntu chat about installing grub if you're running uefi mode
<BluesKaj> azx, I'm not as well versed on uefi as I should be. There are some expertsat the # ubuntu chat  who can help you
<deusexmachina> hey, I can't get the iso on a usb
<deusexmachina> it says it can't create symbolic links and then when I try to boot it, it won't find the filesystem and gives me a busybox shell, what should I do?
<BluesKaj> deusexmachina, did you unmoubt the usb before copying the image to it?
<BluesKaj> err unmount
<deusexmachina> Well, I copied the files over mounted, and I unmounted+dd'd it, no luck with either attempt
<deusexmachina> I know if I use unetbootin it will work, I've used that before as a workaround, but I feel like I shouldn't need to use it
<Krionz> Well nothing seems to work oh well. It was still a pretty fresh install ill just make a new bootable drive with fresh image and start over. Thanks for the help anyways BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> deusexmachina, I have to ask even though you seem like a  knowledgeable user, did you format the usb to fat32 ?
<deusexmachina> yes, fat32 correct
<deusexmachina> it fails to create some symbolic links when copying
<BluesKaj> Krionz, have you considered using separate / and /home partitions. it saves lot of work
<BluesKaj> deusexmachina,  why the symbolic links?
<deusexmachina> BluesKaj, not sure, i tried copying with cp as well as using pcmanfm and they both gave me the error that they couldn't make them
<OerHeks> copying the contents of the iso? that is not how you should do it..
<BluesKaj> deusexmachina, have you tried dd ?
<BluesKaj> or usb-creator-kde
<Krionz> BluesKaj That is how my system is
<BluesKaj> that won't work ...it has to be a bootable image
<BluesKaj> on the usb
<deusexmachina> i tried dd
<deusexmachina> it wouldn't boot
<BluesKaj> is your uefi/bios set to boot a usb
<deusexmachina> yes, the usb boots grub, and even starts booting linux, but then it can't find the filesystem of the live media
<deusexmachina> i'll try usb-creator-kde as suggested
<BluesKaj> it should boot into live session
<deusexmachina> using usb-creator, will report back
<deusexmachina> usb-creator worked
<BluesKaj> good
<deusexmachina> I used the gtk version since I'm on lubuntu right now, instead of the kde version. now live usb boots perfectly
<BluesKaj> cool
<deusexmachina> thank you
<BluesKaj> glad it's working for you deusexmachina :-)
<Krionz> BluesKaj, what could be a good way to backup my entire Linux system? I am going to redo Kubuntu and I want to create a clone of it daily or something. I do this on my Macs with carbon copy cloner but that is Mac only.
<deusexmachina> you could set up rsync on a cron timer
<deusexmachina> I forget how though, but rsync is good for regular backups
<Krionz> Will it make the backup bootable? Or is it just for files?
<deusexmachina> files
<deusexmachina> rsync only copies files that have changed, so it's efficient
<BluesKaj> !clonezilla
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.27.16-2 (bionic), package size 754 kB, installed size 2915 kB
<BluesKaj> might be overkill
<Krionz> Ill look at it thanks!
<BluesKaj> depends what you want to backup
<Krionz> On my Mac I do a full system backup image hourly and over time it erases old images.
<azx> had some issues with kubuntu, when i went to put in my password to login to my desktop it wouldn't focus on the password box
<azx> even when i clicked on it, i couldn't enter my pass
<azx> i had to force shut down the pc
<azx> i tried replugging my keyboard, everything
<azx> it must be a bug
<azx> i tried the virtual keyboard as well, nothing
<azx> because the password box wouldn't focus
<azx> i let the computer auto lock after some time after doing some terminal work
<azx> and then couldn't get back in
<tomreyn> azx: make sure you have "kubuntu-desktop" installed, and have no pending updates.
#kubuntu 2019-02-19
<mobile_c> where do i aquire this file  "include/linux/compiler-gcc.h:100:1: fatal error: linux/compiler-gcc7.h: No such file or directory" (for compiling android-goldfish-3.4 kernel)
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> mobile_c: Sound like you are missing a -dev package (of gcc?)
<Jussi> sigh... toshia sattelite...cant seem to figure out a) the boot options key, and b) the model number....
<iomari> greetings, on my kubuntu desktop, right clicking only gives my a logout option. no reboot or shutdown.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> morning blues
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ericadams
<Jussi> so, installed kubuntu, reboot, no grub, straight into windows. any suggestions?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> @Jussi, Choose the boot options menu when you restart the computer. Normally it's F12. See if Ubuntu is listed as an option. If not it could be the boot sector wasn't written to the proper location (or a host of other possibilities).
<BluesKaj> Jussi, efi or legacy bios?
<CruX|> hello i have gtk 1050ti and kubuntu 18.04. When I use proprietary nvidia driver xorg is very laggy - when any opengl or vulkan app is running
<CruX|> is it known bug in this version ?
<CruX|> ,k
<EvilRoey{-> hey
<EvilRoey{-> can anyone help me with something here.. I'm trying to do a reverse-SSHFS connection
<EvilRoey{-> I am not sure I am getting the syntax correct
<n0yd> Hi, I am using a new laptop (new to me) and my keymap seems to be changing on me sporadically. Not sure why. It seems to go to a keymap where it thinks I have a numpad, from what I can tell.
<n0yd> If I go into keyboard in system settings, and change it to Fujitsu| Happy Hacking, it seems to work fine. But it switches back all of a sudden sometimes while in use
<n0yd> The laptop is a Fujitsu, btw
<n0yd> Doh! I figured it out, it is when I hit the NumLk key by accident. :)
<n0yd> Now to figure out how to disable said key entirely
<n0yd> xmodmap ftw :)
<azx> hey guys, i don't like how the windows when minimized/maximized animate torward the top left of the screen
<azx> how can i change these animations?
<azx> is minimize/maximize windows proprietary keywords?
<bprompt> no that I know of, and hmmm there are some customizations in the System Settings, I think under Workspace on the windows behaviour, but what you want may not be there
<azx> alright thanks! i keep getting a notification saying i might need proprietary drivers to get full features
<azx> i believe that is from my nvidia gtx 1060 graphics card
<azx> i don't mind installing proprietary drivers for this one device, how can i go about installing them?
<bprompt> azx:   well... not sure the drivers will give you the minimize animation customization though
<azx> yeah, i'm sure it will work without
<Dragonslicer> azx- try looking in System Settings -> Desktop Behavior -> Desktop Effects
<Dragonslicer> The Appearance section has a bunch of window animations
#kubuntu 2019-02-20
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @Krionz, I use Timeshift. To me it is the closest to Mac's Time Machine.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<DuncanDo> can someone help me with turning off "Wine Debugging" permanently
<azx_> guys i'm having issues because i'm used to dragging files over to my desktop and having another copy of that file, not having some sort of link/shortcut to the original file
<azx_> how do i make a copy instead of a symlink and how can i turn off this default behavior?
<azx_> i can use the cp command but how do i do this on the fly in the kde desktop env
<mparillo> Can you use Dolphin to copy and paste to your $HOME/Desktop ?
<bprompt> mparillo:   sure
<azx> there is an issue with kubuntu
<azx> when i let my screen lock
<azx> my password field is inactive
<azx> and i have to force shutdown
<azx> i have had this issue since i first installed it cleanly
<azx> because there is no button to shut down and there is no way i can log in
<azx> it can't be good for my hard disks, especially ssd's
<azx> when i click on the password field it doesn't let me enter text because it's inactive
<azx> everything else works, caps lock and etc will notify me caps lock is on
<azx> it will let me press login
<azx> but then fail because no password was entered
<azx> and the password field is still unable to be activated
<azx> when i start a new session it will start a new session, let me enter my password, but then revert to the original acc session and have inactive password field
#kubuntu 2019-02-21
<tomreyn> azx: if this is a supported kubuntu release without major modifications you should probably file a bug on this. i'm not sure what the default screen lock application is. if you know, or can find out (maybe just ask again here), you should then file a bug against this package: ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<tomreyn> also, as a workaround, when the screen locker fails to accept your credentials, you can try to press ctrl-alt-F3, which should give you a text login. there, you should still be able to login. or you can just press ctrl-alt-del (no need to login then) to have the system reboot cleanly
<tomreyn> if this, too fails, there's yet another way to reboot somewhat gracefully:
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<him-cesjf> Hi, I am having a unsual problem in tty where the moment I input login name in tty2 (or any other), it automatically goes to next line to password without letting me input password thereby asking for login name again after giving an error that "Login Incorrect". It then keeps on showing prompt for login and password without letting me input.
<him-cesjf> an*
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> Rifat Sayem was added by: Rifat Sayem
<madmouser1> morning lordievader
<lordievader> 👋
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Nomad_> ugh, what's with the libavcodec in 18.10.  broken dependencies everywhere
<Nomad_> crap, removing that just removed plasma-desktop and other kde things.
<Nomad_> Next time I shut down my laptop, KDE is gone
<Nomad_> yep, can't install kubuntu-desktop or plasma-desktop
<diogenes_> Nomad_, not always, sometimes it shows some dependencies but the name is shows different names
<diogenes_> you you might as well be perfectly fine
<genii> Probably virtual packages
<Nomad_> I just tried an "apt update && apt install kubuntu-desktop plasma-desktop"  and both errorfed out on things that link backwards to that library and some others.
<Nomad_> it uninstalled "openshot" which I'm using to edit some team videos at work.  it's gone
<diogenes_> :) welcome to dependency hell
<Nomad_> and I can't resintall it for the same reason
<Nomad_> yeah, no kidding.  and I'm running on cosmic based sources.list,  with kubuntu-ppa as well
<epsilonKNOT> I am trying to reduce my resolution on my laptop to 1920x1080 from 3200x1800 but the nvidia x server center is not allowing me to do tat
<epsilonKNOT> any clues on how to reduce the resolution?
<hay207> Hi guys
<hay207> I just viewed gnome log viewer, seems more nice than ksyslog
<hay207> How to check if my filesystem is checked at boot?
<hay207> i just recovered from a bad superblock
<hay207> manually
#kubuntu 2019-02-22
<Merc> merc@thinkpad:~$ sudo apt upgrade
<Merc> [...]
<Merc> The following packages have been kept back:
<Merc>   kwin-common kwin-data kwin-x11 libkwin4-effect-builtins1
<Merc> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Merc> any clues?  fairly standard kubuntu 18.10 install
<Merc> ohhh wait, hmm, i think im using the "super up to date" kde packages
<Merc> backports
<krytarik> Merc: Try "sudo apt full-upgrade" instead then.
<Merc> ahh i see, it would require the removal of some other packages
<Merc> im thinking maybe there's a conflict between current kubuntu and the backports?
<Merc> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Merc>   libkwineffects11 libkwinglutils11 libkwinxrenderutils11
<Merc> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Merc>   libkwineffects12 libkwinglutils12 libkwinxrenderutils12
<Merc> might that break other things linking to 11?
<Merc> everything's working fine as of right now...
<diogenes_> it might break some apps that depend on older libs
<Merc> yeah
<Merc> i mean there must be some reason 'upgrade' is holding it back
<Merc> i'll just leave it for now
<Merc> i dont know enough dpkg/apt commands to see what packages depend on another package
<Merc> and i dont care enough to rtfm at the moment
<Merc> thanks diogenes_
<diogenes_> yw
<krytarik> Merc: If indeed other packages would depend on the ones up for replacement, they'd turn up in the removal list too though.  And any APT upgrade operation that requires the removal of other packages can only be done via "full-upgrade" (or "dist-upgrade" on apt-get) - as simple as that.
<Merc> hmm, ok
<Merc> i guess ill do it then
<Merc> and be brave
<Merc> be a man about it
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<Alexfrench> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Alexfrench
<Alexfrench> fine ?
<BluesKaj> yup, anf you?
<BluesKaj> and
<Alexfrench> fine too thanks
<Alexfrench> hello, from a broken laptop i have a hdd with kubuntu on it
<Alexfrench> if i get another pc with for exemple windows on, can i put the kubuntu hdd in it and make a double boot ?
<Alexfrench> is it possible like msdos age to add a line somewhere ?
<genii> In that case, you'd make the Kubuntu hdd the primary boot drive, then boot up to it, then issue: sudo update-grub ...which would then find the Windows install on the other drive, and add it to the GRUB boot menu
<Alexfrench> in the bios ?
<Alexfrench> ok i understand in the bios kubuntu boot first
<Alexfrench> then from terminal the command
<genii> Yes
<Alexfrench> ok thanks i note this
<IrcsomeBot1> H R was added by: H R
#kubuntu 2019-02-23
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> <H R> IRC???
<BluesKaj> H R what about IRC ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <H R> What is IRC.... I'm a noob
<BluesKaj> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<IrcsomeBot1> <H R> (Sticker, 352x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/WFCgGsqL/file_13520.webp
<jubo2> Anybody know of a good ultra-light Linux distro? Got a subnotebook with 1 pcs 32-bit X86 core and 2GB of RAM, that I try to make usable
<Alexfrench> google is your friend
<jubo2> More like https://search.fuckoffgoogle.net/ is friend
<diogenes_> jubo2, antix
<jubo2> Lubuntu?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, what's that about ? i don't click on F word urls
<diogenes_> antix takes up 58 MB of ram
<jubo2> BluesKaj: It is Google results with all the espionage stripped off
#kubuntu 2019-02-24
<nekoseam> Hey so with the themes manager it isn't listing any of my downloaded themes as being installed so I can't remove them. I believe this is a well known issue
<nekoseam> Is there a way for me to manually delete the themes in a certain folder they're contained in?
<IrcsomeBot1> <H R> Remove with tweaks tool
<nekoseam> brb
<IrcsomeBot1> <H R> ??!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @diogenes_, Hi. I am curious. Are you the "Dio Genes" who commented on a Larken Rose video today?
<IrcsomeBot1> <H R> Can I get crossover for free....
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<jubo2> Interesting improvements in my system after moving "everything" from a Kubuntu 18.04.1 (that was upgraded from 16.04 iirc) is that CPU utilization when idle is around 10-15% vs. 25-35% before and RAM usage is also few gigabytes lower
#kubuntu 2020-02-17
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> It's hella easier than it used to be back in the old days tho.  Really really pretty much plug'n'play (other than the part where you format the drive and copy your data to or install to the new drive).
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> No fiddling with jumpers or weird configuration options like back when I first got into all this...  :)
<henk_> thanks for all the help. I made some notes and I will further investigate / google.
<henk_> thanks all of you
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, Nice nice.  Here's wishing you a smooth and effective upgrade.  You'll LOVE having an SSD...  :)
<henk_> :-)    take care and thanks once again
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> It's one of those upgrades that'll make a night and day visibly noticeable speed difference, even on older hardware.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, Be well.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i will make a uwu kernel
<bprompt> henk_:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWFcHgN36vc     <----- just a funny video
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, I think last time I built a custom kernel was when I was still heavy into EverQuest, and I built a really tweaked gamer kernel for my specific system at the time purely for that one game to squeeze every last little FPS I could get outta WINE.  :)
<henk_> video not available
<bprompt> henk_:  that's because you're using IE in windows7 maybe =) heheh
<bprompt> henk_: try in chrome or a chromium-based browser
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Hey, quick question for you IRC folk.  What's the IRC bridge here in Telegram do on the IRC end if I edit a previous message here?  Nothing?  No update at your end?  Or does it do something helpful/useful?
<henk_> got it now
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bprompt, Bad monkey.  You should totally use Edge!
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> IE is dead.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> ie should die
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> wait, it is already dead!
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> (Seriously tho, everyone switch to the current or newest Firefox if you're not already using it.  It's the best.  Really it is.)  😬
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i like brave more
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Ya, Brave's a good one, too.  I won't lie.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> builtin adblock, chromium based, open source, you win money only for using it, etc
<bprompt> blooalien:  MS edge per se is dead btw, as of January 15th this year, the Stable version of Chromium-Edge is being shipped over the windows updates, they have been shipping over the updates the Beta version since last September, on Jan 15th it went stable, https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4501095/download-the-new-microsoft-edge-based-on-chromium     <--- yes, Microsoft went chromium
<henk_> that what i call a big difference
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bprompt, Yep.  LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> what is the best irc client for kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, The built in standard one `Konversation` is pretty decent, but there's other options even fancier if that's what you need.  "Best" is such a subjective thing...
<bprompt> darltrash:  best is relative, Quassel works, QT-based, Konversation works, KDE-based, Hexchat is fine, I use it, is Mirc-like, some folks like IRSSI, there's also KVirc, I think is also QT-based
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Could always set up a znc IRC always-on connection.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Quassel has a similar capability, too.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> KONVERSACIONES PRIVADAS
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> KWHY KDOES KEVERYTHING KDE KSTARTS KWITH K?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> KVirc is quite similar to the old mIRC if I remember rightly.  Really featureful.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Branding?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> s
<bprompt> darltrash:   not everything, amaroK, reKonq :P
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, weird branding
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @bprompt, oh.
<henk_> bye and thanks folks
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> bye bro
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @henk_, Have a good one.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> He gonna be so shocked at how much ridiculously faster his machine gonna be after he gets hisself an SSD in that thing.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i want to buy a fucking ssd so haaardddd
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I remember my first experience with a shiny new SSD.  OMG...  SO fast compared to spinning magnetic platters.
<bprompt> it isn't just the speed, you also don't have a vibrating machine, buzzing and humming while at it, runs very quiet
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, First thing comes up on a search for "solid state drive" on ebay is 240 gig for $39.95 USD.
<bprompt> on a mobile machine, a laptop, it uses less power from the battery
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bprompt, O hell yea, the silence is super sweet.  And the battery drain.  Ya, lotsa reasons to love SSDs.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, in ebay? no no no! i found really cheap ones in my city
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> May use an SSD with my next Raspberry Pi build, too, come to think of it.  Get me a USB enclosure for it and mount both the board and the drive inside?  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i dont care if it is just 200 gb, i would use my hdd for my code and files and my ssd for my os and programs
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Always better to buy local if you can.
<john_hdsi> I'm unaple to instsall updates.
<john_hdsi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qj4W4vfcbb/
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, yeah, is faster
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, This is how I do it, too.  SSD for the system, and my 6.5TB external platter drive for data.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, also i use really low disk usage
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> so maybe i will gift my hdd to my nephew
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I look forward to when SSDs are as cheap per gig as current hard drives are now.  :)
<bprompt> darltrash:  a little close to what I do, yes, I do HDD for storage, they're terrific, hell 2Tbs of space and they're cheap, but the OS runs on the SSD, since it does lots of I/O, if you're low on RAM, the system starts to use virtual ram, or namely hard drive storage for ram, however since the hard drive storage is on SSD, you get SSD speed for virtual ram, so the system I/O is faster and vram runs faster as well
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @bprompt, I rarely thrash virtual memory anymore, but I recently did some tweaking to my system to fix ezzactly that issue.  Installed an OOM killer, set to murder and revive a couple processes I know to be RAM eaters occasionally, etc.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @bprompt, niceeee
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> SSD TIME THEN
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i only need money and time :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, SO worth it.  Just about one of the easiest and hugest upgrades you can give pretty much any computer.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yeah, my gamer cousin showed me how different the performance was with hdd and ssd
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, It really is night and day, innit?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> it took like 10 fucking seconds to boot and load the entire thing, wtf
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> it is waaay faster than hdd
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, The real shocker is how slow platter drives feel after you get used to running an application from SSD and insta-loading everything you touch...  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yeah, my cousing was opening and closing stuff real fast looking at me saying: "impressed? pathetic."
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Yea, now sit him in front of a system with normal platter drives inside and see how long it takes him to get annoyed.  ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> 3...2...1...  RAWR!  I'm goin' back to my system!
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> lol
<bprompt> I regularly run about 15 windows or so, about 2 browsers with a few tabs, on SSD due to the I/O speed, I can do the window  switching without any delays, on HDD you'd notice that flushing a window and loading cached data from GDI takes a noticeable amount
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Ya, booting from SSD, the bottleneck is often various hardware initializing.  Network 'n stuff...  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Next step! buying an ssd, then 8 gb of ram more and uhhh..... what else?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Graphic card.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> my pc is basically a laptop disguised as a desktop pc with a case
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i cant add graphic cards :(
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Do all them upgrades and you prolly added another 5 years of usefulness to your system.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Brutal.  :(
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yeah, i cant even change the processor unless i change it for a worse one
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> hp and shit.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Ouch
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Dell here.  Same situation.  Still, RAM and SSD will make SO much difference.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i hope i make a good game and monetize it, so i can buy a switch or a decent computer that doesnt explodes.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, nice! my computer isnt absolutely useless! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> so, it will live for 5 years more with better ram and a ssd
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Blender + GIMP + Inkscape + Godot engine is my current learning stack (besides Python).
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, ME TOO!
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> I use piskel + love2d + lua + c too
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Figure that way, anyone what wanna modify anything I build can easily.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Not well versed in LUA or any variant of C yet.  Can build other's code in most languages, and can read most of 'em fairly well.  Just not a good fit for my brain to write.  Python's more my speed.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yeah, love2d doesnt "compiles" code, it just zips it.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Just something about the logic of how Python works makes real good sense to my brain.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> so it is your work to encrypt your code, but is useless, hackers are too good in the things they do
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i like python, nice lang
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Meh...  Encryption isn't for code.  It's for data.  ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, Yeah! I'm stupid, i meant compilation/obfuscation
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Obfuscated or encrypted code is useless to me.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, yeah, is just dumb it just makes your code slower.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> It's one of the reasons I'm notta fan of proprietary software.  I like to know what my machine is up to...  Skynet must not rise!  ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i love opensource code
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> my heart feels so good when i make something to help people
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, For sure.  Easy to learn from, easy to modify and improve...  What's not to love?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, I'm makin' stuff that I think shoulda been made ages ago.  So much that computers could be doing for us, rather than us wasting time with trivial BS the computer is entirely capable of handling on it's own.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> what license do you use?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I'm honestly leaning toward BSD or something super-permissive, except I'm kinda also leaning toward the GPL series...  Haven't entirely settled yet.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Mostly having issues with distrust of corporate entities.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i use mit, i like helping, but i dont like code stealers.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, THIS!
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> when is a lib, i use wtfpl, if is a game, i use mit
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> mit: do what the fuck you want, but NEVER delete this license … wtfpl: fuck you, is yours now, do whatever you want, i dont care.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Don't like code thieves and don't like my efforts bein' used to further greed or other evils of that nature.  (Tho I know it's unavoidable.)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, it is.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> mit license.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Ya, but you'll always have scammers and scumbags that don't read a word of any license and just do as they please.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, if that happens and you see it, you can do a lawsuit
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> or report the code.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> and prove your code is identical or similar
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> no code is the same, unless is copypasted
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Speaking of lawsuits, you read about that photographer lady that's suing Getty images for $1B?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, what the fuck? really?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Apparently they tried to bill her for use of one of her own images (which she's actually donated to the Library of Congress), and because they're a serial offender for such things, apparently she's got the option to sue for some ridiculous amount.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> :/
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> that is plain dumb
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> is just some photos, you can make more, taking photos is easy
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Ya.  Getty, of all folks...  You wouldn't expect they'd be stealin' famous images and tryin'a bill folk for using them.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Ya, but this lady is like a super famous photographer and the set of images has been donated to the Library of Congress by her.  Getty's not even got any copyright rights over those images at all.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i like how brainless some millionares are
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Greed at work...  Gotta love it.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> People exploitation! Gotta love it!
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> It's a weird world we live in, that's for sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> The best way to escape is just making the things you like and making money out of it,
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> like music, coding, etc
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> To think...  Most of it was science fiction or fictional horror when I was a kid.  Now it's just the Nightly News...
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> And who'd have ever thought the comedy movie "Idiocracy" would turn out to be a "Future Documentary"?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> "Weird goo starts showing at beaches!", "New virus coming from China is going to kill us all!", "Facebook and google know you down to your last atoms!". it all sounds like something straight from a dystopian world
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Dunnit tho?  I used to play VIDEOGAMES like that...  Now it's nearly real life?  WTF?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> and all of it is true. (except the coronvirus thing, only 15% of the infected died but it was because of no treatement whatsoever"
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, It is real life. and is scary
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> we are trapped here.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Also, folk are panicked like cattle over it when we've seen very few cases outside China itself.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> It's like there's gotta be some new panic every single day, or it's not a "normal" day...
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> yeah, and they dont just die, also they already made experimental cures that are working quite well, in some months, we would already get a easy and peasy cure
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, all days are weird here in planet earth
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, It could almost be a great idea for a situation comedy TV series, if it weren't already the nightly news...
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, yeah lmao
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> We already live in a dystopia, and it is getting worse, trust me,
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I was actually a little shocked watching the cartoon "Our Cartoon President", how eerily accurate a portrayal of folk in D.C. it was.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Politics just in general (not just here, but everywhere around the globe it seems these days) is just a total three-ring-circus sideshow.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c66w6fVqOI watch the entire video please.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> And yet SO MANY folk put SO MUCH faith in those nutjobs to save us from the problems that those very politicians and corporations CREATED for humanity.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> "Join your neighbors, your family, your god", "there is nothing to fear"
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> "this message will repeat until there are none to read it."
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> is an arg i found, it haves all kinds of weird stuff, like real life references and weird stuff happening
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Gets my thumbs up.  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> it is about the moon, the light of the moon, a lot of references to frequency theory and light theory, but you need to watch really really concentrated to get the references and the meaninf
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> The creepy thing about that last video there is that I could totally imagine the "Illuminati"-type folk actually planning to wipe out most of humanity, thinkin' they'll somehow survive simply because they're insanely rich.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> is something weirder.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> is the moon, the light and the frequency of the sounds in the exterior, like injecting brainwaves.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I mean, if there's actually people that truly believe the earth is flat, who knows what other kinda madness people are willing to entertain in their sick little minds?  And if those folk are rich enough and insane enough?  What then?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> there is a video meant to delete your hability to recognize faces, by brainwashing you into making you unable to dream or recognize people
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, they like to see people suffer because they get rich with suffering
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> they put you tags so you need to fight towards other tags
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> "YOUA RE CHRISTIAN SO YOU NEED TO ATTACK GAY PEOPLE, GAY PEOPLE BAD."
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I'm genuinely convinced that a large portion of humanity (and worse still, mostly the ones in charge) are literally insane to some degree (some more than others).
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, We all are insane in different ways.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> france made pedosexuality a thing,
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Mebbe we're the "galactic looney bin"?  Welcome to Earth!  Don't mess with the humans.  They're dangerous.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I mean, if there really were any other intelligent life "out there", why the hell would the actually contact us?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> "Humans?! these guys suck dude, they are just dumb animals"
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> LOL @ ``` … Alien1: how do we get the humans to die? … Alien2: what if we just told them to kill themselves  … Alien1: THATS GENIUS```
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> The comments on that video are hilarious.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, I dont think aliens are bad, they are better than us and to make a society as good as theirs, you need to delete egocentrism and hatred towards other people
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> we are always like: "Hahaahah you suck, imagine doing *thing1* instead of *thing2*! lmao hahahah"
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> We'll surely never escape this planet alive as long as greed and hatred rules every thought humans have.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> love and cooperation makes everything stronger, remember, you are billions of cells cooperating to get into a simple goal
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, yeah, we suck
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I promise the planet is well capable of surviving way longer than any life form it hosts.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, What if humans didnt evolved from apes?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> what if we evolved from a more cooperative and organized species? like bees or ants?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> What if we're not even the first humans this planet has hosted in it's long history?  What if other past humans wiped themselves out so thoroughly that we've not yet found any traces they ever even existed?  Like we prolly will?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, what if mars had the exact same story we are living, so they sent a capsule containing human dna into the earth to save the species?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> mars was like the earth
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> WAS
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Just never know when you're talkin' cosmic timescales of history.  There's just so much yet undiscovered.
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> And it'll stay undiscovered if humanity don't grow up in a right big hurry.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i think humans were made by some alien implanting some mutagen thing into the earth, but only the apes were able to get it
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> and dolphins, they have HUGE brains
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Dolphins are a trip.  Did you know that they're able to communicate with other dolphins nearly telepathically?  (Not quite ezzactly, but they can send entire sonar images representing things they want to convey to another dolphin.)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Can you imagine if humans could communicate in ways that simply were impossible to misunderstand?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, they talk using unaudible frequencies and cientists are like what the fuck
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> i would like to talk to a dolphin, they technically could be civilized (and they are!)
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Civilized enough that they've been known to save humans from death on more'n one occasion.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> really? woah
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> I mean, would YOU fight a shark to save a dolphin?  A dolphin might to save YOU, believe it or not.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> wait really? woah!
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> How many "wild" animals you know of that'll fight an apex predator to save a human from death?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> There ain't many, I can tell ya...
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> obviously
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> but dolphins have something called an advanced frontal lobe, they can understand abstract concepts like a human, they can understand a lot of things and they can start thinking in a higher level of consciusness
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> theoretically, if you give a advanced frontal lobe to a dog, it could start trying to communicate and it would be able to get existential crises
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> in fact, Bigger brains arent better, it all depends on the "technology"
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @darltrash, Dogs are already way smarter'n most humans give 'em credit for.  Horses are, too.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> like a 1941 computer compared to a today's iPhone, the iPhone is CLEARLY supperior and is CLEARLY ligher
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, they are, but they are smarter in their own ways
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Is like code, you can code a calculator in 100 lines, or a pong, or a breakout game, or a cli tool, etc
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> True, true.  But like for one example, it's been recently discovered that both dogs and horses understand most common human facial expressions.  (Pet and horse owners have been well aware of that for ages before the science guys figured it out.)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, yeah, their brain's "code" is meant for that, they already have it in their "kernels"
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> in fact, you can make a squirrel with a cognitive power of a human and a iq of 200 points, but it all depends on the brain architecture or how well written is the "code"
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> but that would be real hard, like creating a smw clone in 200 lines, that would be haard aass fuuuckk
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> This could be some good news for humanity.  Hydrogen can be useful stuff...
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Fwd from Science Updates: Researchers find way to use the entire spectrum of sunlight to transform solar energy into Hydrogen … [Read Full Article](https://fuelcellsworks.com/news/ohio-state-university-researchers-find-way-to-entire-spectrum-of-sunlight-to-transform-solar-energy-into-hydrogen/)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @blooalien, what the fuck that is useful!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> please stay on topic and remember that this is a family-friendly channel
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> there is #kubuntu-offtopic for chat
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> called Kubuntu-Cafe in Telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @darltrash nerdario.bin @blooalien
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @Valoriez, whoops bro!
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> okay, im going to kubuntu cafe then
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> huh, "bro"
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> that's hilarious
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @Valoriez, WHOOPS BRO
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Im going to stop doing that
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'm a grandmother, lol
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> waiT, OH SORRY
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> I feel so bad now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> on the internet, everyone is a cat
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> on the internet, everyone is cool
<valorie> pretty sure I'm not cool
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> you are ;)
<IrcsomeBot> 19792798166 was added by: 19792798166
<swift110> hey all
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> hi
<swift110> how r u'
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> dead
<swift110> ok
<swift110> why
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> no
<IrcsomeBot> MASRE Kipas was added by: MASRE Kipas
<IrcsomeBot> <MASRE Kipas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slCGA6uWtGI
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @MASRE Kipas, IS A SPAM BOT
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Spammers should be declared "officially sub-human" and "valid targets"...
<lordievader> Good morning
<Guest94577> test
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @Guest94577, What are we testing?
<brandonmbehmke> Is thier a way to package to use with adequate to fix mismatches?
<brandonmbehmke> Is thier package to use with adequate to fix mismatches?
<brandonmbehmke> geon meot fjdlkgjmr sassd eofg michal arch
<brandonmbehmke> anyone awake yet
<brandonmbehmke> exiting
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<scx> Anyone use snaps here?
<scx> Can you install cantor via Snap Store, run /var/lib/snapd/snap/bin/cantor, and then tell me if it works for you and what Ubuntu version do you use?
<IrcsomeBot> Deva X was added by: Deva X
<IrcsomeBot> <Deva X> Fwd from Tesla: https://youtu.be/YnnnFvh8QjI
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> where is the kvantum local themes folder
<erfan> Hii
<BluesKaj> hi erfan
<BluesKaj> oops
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> where is the kvantum local themes folder?
<oerheks> locate kvantum or which kvantum might show it?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> nah, i already got it
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> .config/Kvantum
<user|83570> Hello,  it possible to upgrade to Plasma 5.18 LTS on Kubuntu 18.04.4?
<sigNeon> does kubuntu use "Discover" like KDE Neon?
<BluesKaj> sigNeon, yes, it's the default kde/plasma gui package manager
<sigNeon> does it search for snaps too? or do you have to manually "snap install packagename" ?
<BluesKaj> dunno, never tried installing snaps or much else with discover
<sigNeon> I'll just install this app that I am looking for with snap
<sigNeon> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sigNeon, i use muon if I want to install or reference pkg info
<sigNeon> thanks I'll look at that
<BluesKaj> using a gui thatis, but i mostly use apt in the konsole
<edgy> Hi, I heard about this kubuntu focus laptop and I wonder where I find details about their nvidia card, how did they make it work with all these famous nvidia optimus issues?
<edgy> does it work with wayland?
<edgy> or the same issues we face in every laptop
<sigNeon> edgy:
<sigNeon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=kubuntu-focus&num=1
<edgy> sigNeon: I can't find any details there, is the situation of the driver now better or they did something in the hardware like disabling the intel card from the bios?
<edgy> sigNeon: the problem I normally face is the intel card drive the LCD and the nvidia drives the external HDMI, so a problem happens when connect a laptop to a projector
<sigNeon> have you had it working with any other linux distribution?
<edgy> sigNeon: No, and I don't know what's the correct approach to solve it and which drivers or packages should be installed
<IrcsomeBot> 12097327149 was added by: 12097327149
<IrcsomeBot> <12097327149> How's everything with you?
<bprompt> huh?      Ő¿Ő
<sigNeon> how far behind is kubuntu vs. kde neon? I know neon gets them first, but how long usually does kubuntu wait for the latest kde packages?
<bprompt> sigNeon:  hmmm dunno myself
#kubuntu 2020-02-18
<Kyle142> @sigNeo, you may find this read interesting https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs (it talks about various updates and maybe you'd be interested in a KDE ppa instead?) as for being behind Neon - it's actually the other way around, Neon is based on ubuntu LTS and could be up to 2 years old, Neon however has a rolling and up-to-date mechanism to keep Plasma current.
<darltrash> hii
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> is meee
<darltrash> i am here
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> and here
<darltrash> nice
<IrcsomeBot> Mehari Typing...... was added by: Mehari Typing......
<IrcsomeBot> <Mehari Typing......> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywzsLiYYdRE
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @Mehari Typing......, SPAMBOT
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> Welp, that didn't work.
<Guest773> Good morning
<christianhujer> I want to build a custom Kubuntu. It should install easier than the regular Kubuntu (timezone, language, and keyboard layout predefined, no user created (see later)), install on the first SSD with encryption but with a swap the same size as the RAM instead of 1GB, have a different set of packages pre-installed plus some other software (IntelliJ IDEA) preinstalled, run a specific script (connect to JumpCloud), customized
<christianhujer> with different background images for SDDM and the KDE Desktop. Where is the best place to ask such questions, this channel or a different channel? Should I look into Ubiquity? I guess no, because with all the defaults, there's nothing left for the user to set up. Should I look into d-i instead?
<christianhujer> Plus another question: When choosing defaults, the Kubuntu installer creates a swap partition of 1 GB. What is the preferred way of increasing the swap size? Repartition to create a bigger swap partition, or adding a swap file of the preferred size after the installation?
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> Hi guys, today upgrading kubuntu 20.04 (dev branch) it removes kubuntu drivers manager, is that normal or maybe I have something strange on my system ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Alessandro, No, that was intended
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @RikMills, Okay Rik, thanks, I was worried about it 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The "additional drivers" tab of software-properties-qt does exactly the same thing, so the entry in systemsettings should launch that now
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @RikMills, In fact I checked and it does 👍, many thanks Rik
<jsphillips86> How do I add back my panel if I removed the last one?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<konrados> Hi BluesKaj
<konrados> hello everyone. Where should I ask about this weird things that I can hear some music on my headphones but can't locate the source?
<BluesKaj> konrados, check ksysguard/system monitor for a music player then terminate or kill it by sending a signal
<BluesKaj> and hi konrados :-)
<konrados> hi :)
<konrados> working on it, but... it actually, sec...
<BluesKaj> it might be the default music player "elisa"
<BluesKaj> type it into the search field
<konrados> BluesKaj, nope, here you have the full list: https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/c0340c8e63724b0c959988c678098efa
<konrados> besides it sounds like a radio
<BluesKaj> I see mpd is active
<konrados> Should I kill the animal?
<konrados> For tests?
<BluesKaj> try'
<konrados> nope :(
<konrados> is this possible that my sound card is doing something stupid?
<konrados> it's a cheap somethin put into an usb
<konrados> Are there such "cards" on the market, which do something like this? Without questioning put something on the cables?
<BluesKaj> it's possible that it's rectifying radio signal from an outside source like a radio in the area
<konrados> do you know such cards?
<BluesKaj> nope
<konrados> right, but I believe it's right, it's a card's fault, thanks! And have a good day!
<BluesKaj> ok, you too
<hatgor> evetybody! I've faced a very strange issue with a new laptop - Razer Blade Stealth / Intel Core i7-1065g7 / No discrete GPU. I've installed Kubuntu 19.10 (Kernel 5.3) and Steam for Linux, but each time I tried to launch any game via Steam my laptop freezes and I have to reboot it. After reboot the screen starts flickering and I had to reboot the la
<hatgor> ptop 3-4 times - each time after reboot the flickering  decreases. The most weird detail is that the screen keeps flickering even in BIOS! Please advise what is the reason of this issue.
<jsphillips86> How do I add a panel if I have deleted the last one on screen?
<BluesKaj> jsphillips86, right click on the desktop>add panel
<jsphillips86> Ah. I had changed the right click behavior and that is why I couldn't find it. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> np
<IrcsomeBot> Akondi Miftahuddin was added by: Akondi Miftahuddin
<IrcsomeBot> <Akondi Miftahuddin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGmwgGHCbVA
<Samspiol> Hello
<memeemeee> I use a dock for my laptop and switch between a multiple monitor setup and a single one. Every once in a while, one of my plasma panels (always the same one) dissapears. It seems to depend on how I shut down. The strange thing is it still seems to exist (if I recreate it the widgets report already being extant) I've tried google, but cant figure out how to word the inquiry, can someone help?
#kubuntu 2020-02-19
<lordievader> Good morning
<afx_> Hello everyone! Is there a way I can configure task manager to show tooltips of grouped windows on-click and and not on-hover ?
<AlexMyCrush> Hello, People. I downloaded Kubuntu 19.04, and when i loaded it, it crushes
<AlexMyCrush> What should I do?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @AlexMyCrush, Hi! Please do not install Kubuntu 19.04. It is out of support. If you want the latest and greatest, install 19.10 instead! Have fun with Kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<franck> test
<saifur> !
<saifur> Hi there<
<saifur> I  want to install this ibus-avro
<saifur> https://github.com/sarim/ibus-avro
<saifur> after install ibus preferrence is not opening
<genii> !info ibus-avro
<ubottu> Package ibus-avro does not exist in bionic
<genii> ...weird, it comes up on my apt-cache search
<genii> !info ibus-avro universe
<ubottu> 'universe' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial
<genii> !info ibus-avro bionic universe
<ubottu> Package ibus-avro does not exist in bionic
<genii> !info ibus-avro bionic-backports
<ubottu> ibus-avro (source: ibus-avro): IBus engine for Avro Phonetic. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-3~ubuntu18.04.1 (bionic-backports), package size 503 kB, installed size 7815 kB
<genii> Ah
 * genii wanders back to the coffeepot
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> hi there
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> general issue
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> how to fix kernel panic
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> kernel panic not syncing exit code 00000007
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @carolinaaeh, tried livecd boot repair
<genii> What do the lines immediately above the kernel panic line indicate it's doing when this happens?
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @genii, I have boot info file could that help
<genii> Possibly, if you put it in a pastebin somewhere and give us the URL for that
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> (Photo, 2560x533) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/iNSMfqwT/file_24046.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> I gotta say... I've been using KDE for 20 years now... pretty hard to believe... and you guys and the KDE group have really rocked it with Kubuntu and the LTS release.   … I'm using Kubuntu 18.04.4 with Plasma 5.12.9 and its unbelievably fast, flexible and solid.  Flatpak and Snaps give me access to all the latest applications. … I really don't know what more i need.... Its running like a dream.  Thanks for all your guys work. â€
<IrcsomeBot> Sharing with you a screenshot.
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> The planning of releases and schedules and concept for LTS is just awesome.
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @genii, sure
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> https://pastebin.com/6RKMHaMr
<genii> What partition did you install to?
<genii> ( because sdb1 is filesystem vfat but labelled LINUX MINT
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @genii, it’s installed at sda3
 * genii goes to get coffee #5 first
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @IrcsomeBot, Ill upload the kernel panic image
<oerheks> mint has its own issues
<genii> Not sure if it's booting from syslinux or grub at this point
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @genii, what do you mean
<genii> "14 => Syslinux MBR (5.00 and higher) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb."
<genii> ..also, 45,46 "Boot sector info:  Syslinux looks at sector 16408 of /dev/sdb1 for its second stage. The integrity check of Syslinux failed. "
<oerheks> The boot files of [Linux Mint 19.3 Tricia] are far from the start of the disk
<oerheks> wipe and reinstall?
<genii> Weird, nowhere in that mess is the contents of the fstab file of the installed OS
#kubuntu 2020-02-20
<Autistic_Bot> Hello...
<lordievader> Good morning
<dyle71> #!/bin/hi *- I've just installed Plasma 5.18.1 as published recently on my Kubuntu 19.10. I'm now search for the new kuserfeedback app new to Plasma 5.18. But I couldn't find it.
<dyle71> Has it been removed?
<viktor01330> Hi All. I want to set a keyboard shortcut for opening a new activity, but i don't find this specific shortcut in settings and I can't figure out the command. Anyone can tell me?
<IrcsomeBot> abdalah jhsys was added by: abdalah jhsys
<nessub> test
<nessub> hello...
<lordievader> 👋
<nessub> bonjour...:-)
<nessub> isomari tu me vois ?
<nessub> diogene laerce tu me vois ,
<nessub> comment fonctionne ce truc ?
<nessub> existe t-il un accueil s.v.p ,
<viktor01330> il exist un channel en francais (je assume)
<viktor01330> nessub
<viktor01330> !french
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<viktor01330> nessub, t'es encore là?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<viktor01330> I want to set a keyboard shortcut for opening a new activity, but i don't find this specific shortcut in settings and I can't figure out the command. Anyone can tell me?
<BluesKaj> i just use the activity pager widget in the panel
<viktor01330> BluesKaj, was trying to minimize mousing, but it's not so important
<BluesKaj> viktor01330:  there are some KB shortcuts that just aren't available
<viktor01330> BluesKaj, I know, you can set them yourself but you need the command. I'm actually not certain "new activity" even has a command? *)
<BluesKaj> viktor01330:  I don't use KB shortcuts at all due to my reliance on the mouse over the yrs
<viktor01330> BluesKaj, I'm beginning to find more keyboard is faster, but to all their own preference of course
<BluesKaj> yup
<Guest_29> Hello, so I am currently trying to get AF_XDP running (using kernel 5.3). Somehow it is not quite working yet, so the first thing I tried was to update the LLVM compiler. The llvm-package is llvm V6. I install the package `llvm-9` but unfortunately the compiler is not accessible via the `llc` command
<Guest_29> So basically what I want is to upgrade from Ubuntu-default llvm (which is version 6) to llvm (version 9)
<IrcsomeBot> 12078056739 was added by: 12078056739
<IrcsomeBot> <12078056739> What's going on?
<ueslei> I've been experiencing some issues with Kwin today (kubuntu 18.04), can anyone help me?
<valorie> perhaps if you say what the issues are....
<ueslei> i couldn't change windows, it was like they were static, alt+tab also didnt worked
<ueslei> only got back to normal when i rebooted
<valorie> sounds like it was frozen
<valorie> glad that rebooting fixed
<ueslei> yes, at the time i could open htop and everything was running fine but i still curious about what had caused that
<valorie> ueslei: you might want to talk to the devels in #kwin then
<ueslei> ok, thanks
#kubuntu 2020-02-21
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|80208> doesn't work sudo apt-get update. It returns errors and ignores
<IrcsomeBot> stromnetzer was added by: stromnetzer
<IrcsomeBot> لاله was added by: لاله
<IrcsomeBot> <لاله> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> Jaki_fanalis was added by: Jaki_fanalis
<R13ose> My bluetooth headphones is pairing but no audio is coming out when I play videos.  How do I fix that?
#kubuntu 2020-02-22
<KillGorack> Kubuntu 19.1, Question. I had TWO monitors (DVI, and HDMI), the DVI connected monitor was removed and the HDMI remains. Problem is I lost my task bar. Without creating a new one how can I get the taskbar to show up on the screen I have now?
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> excuse me … i just install Kubuntu 19.10 … but VLC not play sound on any video file … but play mp3 audio normal … chrome and firefox normal too play any video / audio … this happen on live cd too, vlc stop play sound on video file especially .mkv
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> my laptop is Thinkpad T440P
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> and one more question … in my kubuntu, just straight boot to kubuntu, without showing any grub menu … my setting is using EFI GPT  … i can chose other OS using laptop bios menu
<valorie> @kusuma_loka - sounds like you are lacking some files which allow other filetypes than mp3
<valorie> when you installed, did you allow the "non-free" addon files?
<valorie> !info non-free
<ubottu> Package non-free does not exist in bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> Do you mean resticted extras?
<valorie> pfff, can't recall what we call it
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> I dont know what happen, but in dragon player, same .mkv file play normal with sound
<valorie> package is called kubuntu-restricted-extras
<valorie> in the commandline, type 'sudo apt install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<valorie> with out the tick marks
<valorie> https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/4rpbst/how_to_play_mkv_files_on_ubuntu/ talks more about this
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> i done instal that extras
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> in dragonplayer, the .mkv file is play flawless
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> but just in VLC, not make any sound
<valorie> :(
<valorie> mkv is just a container, so I can't say what the real issue is
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> i dont know what happen … because in dragonplayer, mkv file still play
<valorie> I guess ask in a VLC channel
<valorie> it's not KDE software
<valorie> hmmm, I don't see a channel here on Freenode, sorry
<valorie> dragonplayer *is* KDE software, and we package it
<ecov> why is kdeconnect so damn limited compared to the gnome notifier app
<valorie> limited in what way?
<valorie> I've not really used gnome stuff, so have no clue about their software
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> Okay … After reinstall vlc, reinstal kubuntu extras, the bug still there … But try dragonplayer and work normal, i think like you said, this vlc bug
<valorie> @kusuma_loka I'm so sorry I could not help
<valorie> I don't know where VLC collects bug reports, sorry
<ecov> @valorie do you use KDEconnect with plasma?
<valorie> yes, for years
<ecov> ok, check this out https://github.com/Bajoja/indicator-kdeconnect
<valorie> what's your point?
<valorie> it's free software, so people are free to do their own thing with the code.....
<ecov> being able to initiate sms from the indicator seems like a missed opportunity
<valorie> I guess
<valorie> I use signal so I already can sms from my laptop or phone
<valorie> ::shrug::
<ecov> thats not a bad idea
<valorie> I'm not a big fan of one piece of software that can do *everything*
<valorie> like a swiss army knife
<ecov> ive questioned the security of kdeconnect
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> @valorie okay, thanks for your assist. … now just using dragon player for play … maybe in 20.04 the problem is solve or in next vlc update
<valorie> yw
<valorie> ecov: what security issue
<valorie> connections are through your own network
<valorie> not bluetooth
<valorie> the reason being that bt doesn't have the security
<valorie> yet
<ecov> the security isseus that come with all in one box solutions
<ecov> like you mentioned
<valorie> mtp suuuuuuucked
<valorie> kdeconnect is better
<valorie> imo there is no security problem since the pairing needs to happen at both ends
<ecov> I'd be more concerned with a security issue popping up in the android app
<valorie> like a munged-up version or so?
<ecov> maybe. I dont know enough. Honestly its probably just ignorant paranoia
<valorie> I think that for both fdroid and gplay the packages are signed
<valorie> they do take security very seriously
<valorie> everyone has been asking for bt for 2 or 3 years
<ecov> is the andorid app maintained by the kde folks?
<valorie> and some of the work has been finished
<valorie> yes, 100%
<valorie> but because of security concerns, not added
<valorie> maybe they will get those issues solved, and maybe they won't
<valorie> but it will not be added until it is safe
<ecov> works for me
<ecov> i gotta get to bed nice chatting
<valorie> sleep well
<user|2289> Hi can I install Kubuntu on my Intel Celeron N4000 1gz  and turbo boost upto 2.4gz with 4GB of RAM?
<user|2289> Kindly answer me.  can I  installl
<TuxakaDJSeb> I think that 4GB are enough.
<TuxakaDJSeb> I don't know for the CPU.
<user|2289> Thank you. I am gonna try
<user|2289> my concern is Intel Celern can Handle?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> Thuat Nguyen was added by: Thuat Nguyen
<IrcsomeBot> <Thuat Nguyen> Hi everyone, I am using Kubuntu 18.04.4 on a 13.3 inch laptop with 1920x1080 screen and everything is so small.
<IrcsomeBot> <Thuat Nguyen> I try to use scale display but it make Konsole has ugly line.
<IrcsomeBot> <Thuat Nguyen> anyone has any ideal to make it better?
<IrcsomeBot> <Thuat Nguyen> thank you so much.
<BluesKaj> Thuat Nguyen, set your dpi higher then the default 96 in system settings, you'll need to experiment with the dpi to find a setting that is suitable for you
<BluesKaj> then=than
<user|58032> install usb
<IrcsomeBot> <Thuat Nguyen> (Photo, 930x731) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2rq0tl0h/file_24275.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Thuat Nguyen> (Photo, 1069x830) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/EWlGTs3I/file_24276.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Thuat Nguyen> HI, why these system moniter has different ram usage?
<IrcsomeBot> <Thuat Nguyen> one is ksysguard,and the other is is gnome system moniter
<IrcsomeBot> kemmydal was added by: kemmydal
#kubuntu 2020-02-23
<john89> need help with hibernation issues, pc freezes after resuming from hibernation
<IrcsomeBot> Mu na Mizan was added by: Mu na Mizan
<IrcsomeBot> Hafid was added by: Hafid
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> stefano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> @john89, Graphics driver related
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I am running my system on dual-GPU right now and it works. On single-GPU it doesn't
<help_me> hello!
<help_me> I have a question, and i'm hoping someone can help me with it
<help_me> I'm very new to IRC, so i don't know if this is the right place to ask for help.
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<help_me> Sorry! I'll do it in one go: I have to use the CLI to make a copy of my home folder to an external HDD. I'm thinking of doing it with the "cp" command, but I don't know if it'so
<help_me> it's ok*
<diogenes_> help_me, you can do with cp or right click copy/paste but only if your external HDD is formatted as a linux filesystem like ex4, if it's NTFS or FAT, there might be some issues.
<diogenes_> ext4*
<budi_> hello
<help_me> The usb HDD is NTFS. I'm stuck on CLI for some dumb mistake I made and I want to copy my home directory to the HDD to restore my files after re-installing the distro. maybe I should use "tar"?
<nil_> mjm
<nil_> ll,kjhgvfctyuj
<nil_> who
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BootScout_> hello is there a portable mysql apache php program for linux?
<BootScout_> I have this for windows but it is not launching in Kubuntu: http://simonastick.com
<BootScout_> there was not in 2015: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2299081
<BluesKaj> BootScout_, did you check out LAMP?
<BluesKaj> BootScout_, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-ubuntu-18-04
<BootScout_> BluesKaj: you are not getting the point. I am trying to get a portable LAMP I could launch in any linux computer...but I think some kind of linux OS is needed for that so not really portable
<BootScout_> I have one that works for any windows system
<BluesKaj> ok, missed the portable part, my mistake
<robaetem> Hi I'm having some trouble installing kubuntu (with Virtualbox) on my windows 10 machine. Is there anyone who could help?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I can help install window10 in a Kubuntu KVM, but not visa versa.
<fructose> robaetem: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<robaetem> Tnx fructose
<robaetem> I'm having trouble with installing Kubuntu. I downloaded Virtualbox and then a Kubuntu image. When I start Virtualbox, select the Kubuntu image and then hit start. It just keeps getting stuck on the black loading screen. I have already given the Virtualbox more RAM to work with. I also have virtualisation enabled in my BIOS settings. Anyone who
<robaetem> knows what else I can try?
<Delvien> does anyone know if Kubuntu 20 will have ZFS installation option by default?
<BluesKaj> Delvien, it's an experimental option in ubuntu 20.04, not sure about kubuntu tho
<fructose> robaetem: Not that it answers your question, but you may be interested in this site: https://www.osboxes.org/
<robaetem> fructose tnx
<Delvien> Doesnt look like the daily build of kubuntu 20 has it in, it is however slated for it (took a while to find the post about it)
<chemicalvamp> When i close my laptop screen Stickynotes start popping up all over the place
<chemicalvamp> https://mega.nz/#!JThjzRzC!NCpo3K1lhYjIjjq-cudp4982tP8w36YlFanvJqfz79A
<chemicalvamp> different sizes, i saw one rotated. one was in the task manager..
<kinghat> does kubuntu not install flatpak by default?
<oerheks> kinghat,  clearly not
<oerheks> why would kubuntu do that, it supports snap
<kinghat> just figured that it was now apart of the "plasma desktop" with discover
<oerheks> after you install flatpak, yes
<chemicalvamp> anyone have any idea of how these notes start being created? also dolphin tabs, and vlc..
<chemicalvamp> soon after the screen turns off
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @chemicalvamp, Apparently your laptop is sending erroneous middle click events sometime during the sleep/awake events.  A workaround may be to change/delete your Mouse Actions of middle click on Configure Desktop settings to something other than paste.
<chemicalvamp> really cuz when i see vlc open, and several tabs open in dolphin i tend to think this is a sort of hack. this morning i saw a second cursor. looked like it was half opacity
<chemicalvamp> but other than that yeah things listed in my clipboard history are in the notes, and some are in the middle of anther one.
<IrcsomeBot> 18737002544 was added by: 18737002544
<IrcsomeBot> <18737002544> What's going on?
<tomreyn> irc services got rearranged if that's what you mean
<RikMills> bots who make inane pretend greetings get banned, that is 'what is going on'
